# Mundial de fútbol Qatar 2022 [hilo oficial]



## barullo (25 Mar 2021)

Hoy comienza el clasificatorio para España con el fin de alcanzar el mundial.

Se estrena en casa contra Grecia.

El grupo es facilito, con tan sólo Suecia como rival de entidad.

Comentaremos aqui los partidos de clasificación y posteriormente el torneo final del año que viene

Así que doy por inaugurado este pantano que espero nos lleve a un final feliz, como en el caso del hilo del mundial 2010


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (25 Mar 2021)

Ojalá no lleguemos.


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Mar 2021)

Grecia deja en el banquillo a Tzolis y Giakoumakis,sus mejores hombres.Se viene autobusazo épico.


----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2021)

Pasan al mundial los campeones de grupo directamente y los segundos van a una repesca


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (25 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pasan al mundial los campeones de grupo directamente y los segundos van a una repesca



Como se ha hecho toda vida en los garitos, vaya. Si se pierde, ahí hasta las 6 de la mañana a ver qué se pesca.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

Apoyo lo que hizo noruega ayer


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

Chirria mas ver a llorente de lateral


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (25 Mar 2021)

¿Sigue jugando algún jugador conocido en España?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

Otra mierda de camiseta cortesia de la federacion


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Sigue jugando algún jugador conocido en España?



Llorente koke.el del bilbao GRAMOS


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (25 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Llorente koke.el del bilbao GRAMOS



¿Llorente el delantero, el rubio este del Bilbao que luego se fue a Italia? oke no sé quien es, bro. ¿Ramos sigue jugando?


----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Otra mierda de camiseta cortesia de la federacion



Si lo peor es el escudo (no el de hoy que aún se conserva el antigüo) que van a poner después de la eurocopa


----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2021)

Otra cosa: en los clasificatorios no hay videoarbitraje (VAR) así que nadie se asuste de los atracos que habrá por aqui y por allá


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

No hay VAR. porque es muy caro dice la UEFA


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Mar 2021)

Alemania encarrila en los primeros 15 minutos con un 2-0.


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Mar 2021)

Se adelantan Inglaterra e Italia ante San Marino e Irlanda del Norte.


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Mar 2021)

Cabe reseñar que Suiza y Dinamarca han vencido respectivamente a Bulgaria e Israel.


----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Alemania encarrila en los primeros 15 minutos con un 2-0.



Qué poquita cosa es su rival, Islandia

Saltaron a la fama en la Euro 2016 por hacer las catas vikingas con su público antes de cada partido en plan selección maorí de rugby, pero luego jugando al fútbol son más malos que la carne pescuezo


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Qué poquita cosa es su rival, Islandia
> 
> Saltaron a la fama en la Euro 2016 por hacer las catas vikingas con su público antes de cada partido en plan selección maorí de rugby, pero luego jugando al fútbol son más malos que la carne pescuezo



Bueno.Islandia disputó la anterior Euro ,siendo la gran sorpresa junto a Gales,y el anterior Mundial.


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Mar 2021)

Inglaterra le cuela el segundo a San Marino.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

Ahora es cuando hecho de menos a costa eb estos autobuses que nos plantan..y costa no estaria ahi tirado en el campo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Inglaterra le cuela el segundo a San Marino.



Mira como ha mejorado el futbol allla en otros tiempos ya les hubieran clavado 4


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Mar 2021)

Polonia va perdiendo en Hungría,Islas Feroe en Moldavia y Rumanía acaba de adelantarse ante Macedonia.


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Mar 2021)

Suecia,de momento,no puede con la débil Georgia.


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Mar 2021)

El tercero de la Pérfida Albión.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

Asistencia de koke


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Mar 2021)

Abrimos la lata ante los helenos.


----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2021)

Buen gol de Morata a pase de Koke


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Suecia,de momento,no puede con la débil Georgia.



Georgia como su geografia es experta en cerrojazos


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Mar 2021)

Suecia también se adelanta,con asistencia del abuelo Ibra.


----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Bueno.Islandia disputó la anterior Euro ,siendo la gran sorpresa junto a Gales,y el anterior Mundial.



Sí, a eso me refería. Estuvieron en la Euro y dieron el cante un poco con sus performances pero cuando jugaron con alguién fuerte a la calle


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Mar 2021)

Italia sentencia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Suecia también se adelanta,con asistencia del abuelo Ibra.



Ah que ironia cuando suecia se clasifico para el mundial de rusia .no lo convocaron


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Mar 2021)

Albania se pone por delante en la residencia de El Rubius.


----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ah que ironia cuando suecia se clasifico para el mundial de rusia .no lo convocaron



Se retiró tiempo antes de la selección

Luego se arrepintió y el seleccionador le dijo que convocaba para el torneo a los que habian logrado la clasificación para el mundial.

Osea que no le queria en el equipo ni en pintura. Por algo será.

Quizá ahora ha podido volver porque han cambiado de técnico no lo sé


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

Sigue sin gustarme eso de estar dando toquesrs y toques sin acabar jugada..
Eso lo habia desechado lopetegui


----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Sigue sin gustarme eso de estar dando toquesrs y toques sin acabar jugada..
> Eso lo habia desechado lopetegui



Eso es marca de la casa...

Siempre se va a jugar así en España y mucho más si el rival se encierra y te deja la iniciativa


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Mar 2021)

De los partidos de ayer,lo más sorprendente fue la victoria de Turquía frente a Holanda,además,por un claro 4-2 y,sobre todo,el empate de Francia ante Ucrania.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Eso es marca de la casa...
> 
> Siempre se va a jugar así en España y mucho más si el rival se encierra y te deja la iniciativa



Si eso desde siempre..si hasta mencione en su dia la mierda de campo nos llevo albania en 2017..


----------



## El Lonchafinista (25 Mar 2021)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

Y nos ptan un penal chorras


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

Y nada a sufrir ante grecia que se encerrara mas aun


----------



## El Lonchafinista (25 Mar 2021)

De verdad como coño podéis ver futbol este sin publico, con bozal?


----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y nos ptan un penal chorras



No lo he visto

Sale Pedri


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (25 Mar 2021)

Debutan Pedri y Bojan Gil


----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> De los partidos de ayer,lo más sorprendente fue la victoria de Turquía frente a Holanda,además,por un claro 4-2 y,sobre todo,el empate de Francia ante Ucrania.



Ese es un grupo muy interesante:

Turquía, Holanda y la Noruega del jugador de moda, Haaland...


----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2021)

En cuanto a Francia no tuvieron su tarde pero está claro que irán al mundial

Ucrania flipando con ese punto conseguido en un campo en el que ningún otro de sus competidores por la plaza de repesca podrá puntuar seguramente (no creo que Francia vuelva a dejar escapar los 3 puntos en su campo)


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ese es un grupo muy interesante:
> 
> Turquía, Holanda y la Noruega del jugador de moda, Haaland...



Holanda debiera pasar como primera pese a su dura derrota de ayer,pero creo que la cosa estará reñidísima entre Noruega y Turquía.


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Mar 2021)

Polonia le ha empatado un 2-0 a Hungría.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (25 Mar 2021)

De los pauses exóticos me gusto mucho el mundial 2002, a pesar del robo arbitral a Italia y España.


----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Holanda debiera pasar como primera pese a su dura derrota de ayer,pero creo que la cosa estará reñidísima entre Noruega y Turquía.



Ese grupo va a ser divertido ya verás...

Que se ande con el bolo colgando Holanda y otro torneo que se pierde y ya van unos cuantos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Mar 2021)

Somos unos mingafrías.


----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Somos unos mingafrías.



Es que los griegos no son como Alemania, que te juega de tú a tú y se lleva 6-0  

Estos tíos han venido en plan espartanos, nunca mejor dicho, a aguantar la pelea como sea y encima se han encontrado con un penalty

Asi que están en su salsa...va a ser dificil ganarles con lo que queda


----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2021)

Qué cojones que le echa Llorente y eso que está de lateral


----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2021)

Venga que hay que marcar cagondios


----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2021)

Depende con qué rival y en dónde

En clasificatorios normalmente somos de los equipos que más goles marcamos...

Luego en las fases finales sí que es cierto que nos falta más pegada


----------



## El Lonchafinista (25 Mar 2021)

Desde Villa y Torres no vamos a tener una dupla tan letal ni de coña.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es que los griegos no son como Alemania, que te juega de tú a tú y se lleva 6-0
> 
> Estos tíos han venido en plan espartanos, nunca mejor dicho, a aguantar la pelea como sea y encima se han encontrado con un penalty
> 
> Asi que están en su salsa...va a ser dificil ganarles con lo que queda



Es el partido que España lleva jugando desde Brasil 2014: toquecito horizontal, poca profundidad, ir al 1-0 y si te marcan un gol temblar, aunque te lo marque San Marino.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (25 Mar 2021)

Buen partido de Vassilis Tsartas, menudo fichaje ha hecho el Sevilla.


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Mar 2021)

Yo recuerdo que ya hace bastante tiempo perdimos en casa ante los griegos en un clasificatorio,creo que fue en el que daba derecho a participar en la EURO 2004.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

estuviste en COMA en la era de lopetegui?


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Mar 2021)

Suecia tampoco es que haya ido muy sobrada.Un 1-0 ramplón ante Georgia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es el partido que España lleva jugando desde Brasil 2014: toquecito horizontal, poca profundidad, ir al 1-0 y si te marcan un gol temblar, aunque te lo marque San Marino.



otro que estuvo en coma en la era lopetegui..¿que narices el calvo rubiales provoco alzeimer en la mayoria de aficionados?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

Pues a seguir tocandola como en 2014,,para que chutardesde fuera del area..que cojones ..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Suecia tampoco es que haya ido muy sobrada.Un 1-0 ramplón ante Georgia.



como predije ,,
grecia haria una defensa en falange
georgia hara otra defensa rocosa
kosovo pues lo mismo
suecia el muro de escudos vikingo como hace 1 año


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

recordemos mejores tiempos


----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues a seguir tocandola como en 2014,,para que chutardesde fuera del area..que cojones ..



No te encabrones, fulanito, si vamos a ir al mundial del tirón amijou


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> otro que estuvo en coma en la era lopetegui..¿que narices el calvo rubiales provoco alzeimer en la mayoria de aficionados?



La España de Lopetegui tuvo algunos buenos partidos e incluso yo la veía favorita para Rusia, pero no nos engañemos, España lleva mucho tiempo sin jugar bien.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La España de Lopetegui tuvo algunos buenos partidos e incluso yo la veía favorita para Rusia, pero no nos engañemos, España lleva mucho tiempo sin jugar bien.



pues mira hasta no perdiamos ni los amistosos,como con delbosque que NI a tiros le ganabamos a alguna grande


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

mejore stiempos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

sin ceramente hoy no VI NADA DE ESO de los ejemplos que he puesto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Mar 2021)

En qué puesto créeis que quedaría en la liga un equipo con la plantilla que ha presentado hoy Luis Enrique?

Yo creo que si se salvan del descenso sería un milagro


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> En qué puesto créeis que quedaría en la liga un equipo con la plantilla que ha presentado hoy Luis Enrique?
> 
> Yo creo que si se salvan del descenso sería un milagro



pues si CHUTASEN desde fuera del area .. o acabasen jugada en vez de dar tques y mas toques y balon al portero y vuelta a dar toques


----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> En qué puesto créeis que quedaría en la liga un equipo con la plantilla que ha presentado hoy Luis Enrique?
> 
> Yo creo que si se salvan del descenso sería un milagro



Le metieron 6-0 a Alemania más uno que se cepilló el arbitro siendo legal hace 4 meses...

No es mal equipo, ni inferior a ninguno de Europa en la actualidad, ni siquiera a Francia con todas la estrellitas que tienen


----------



## Suprimo (25 Mar 2021)

Pues nada que no lo he visto... tampoco lo iba a ver, _¡qué se jodan! _


----------



## Suprimo (25 Mar 2021)

¿Bryan Gil? Eso no es una casa de apuestas


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Le metieron 6-0 a Alemania más uno que se cepilló el arbitro siendo legal hace 4 meses...
> 
> No es mal equipo, ni inferior a ninguno de Europa en la actualidad, ni siquiera a Francia con todas la estrellitas que tienen



Tío, debes haber visto otro partido y con otros jugadores, porque a los que han jugado hoy, les viene un cornellà o un alcoyano y se los folla vivos (sin prórrogas ni pollas)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Le metieron 6-0 a Alemania más uno que se cepilló el arbitro siendo legal hace 4 meses...
> 
> No es mal equipo, ni inferior a ninguno de Europa en la actualidad, ni siquiera a Francia con todas la estrellitas que tienen



pero es predecible que grecia nos iba a plantar una falange,,y ya he puesto ejemplos de como haciamos con lopetgui para romper esos aparcamientos PREDECIBLES ,quiza haya que convocar a NEGREDO y SOldado


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Mar 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Bryan Gil? Eso no es una casa de apuestas



Publicidad encubierta


----------



## Suprimo (25 Mar 2021)

Un 9 que lleva 3 goles en un equipo en descenso, ¿en seriu?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

y para que juega ramos si lo quitas en el medio campo para poner al iñigo martinez que es mas malo que que pegarle a un padre


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Un 9 que lleva 3 goles en un equipo en descenso, ¿en seriu?



es que es joven y tal....pero tambien eran jovenes el negraco troute y el otro negro del barsa que ha desaparecido...como el traore..
en terminos de efectividad los mejores delanteros españoles son moreno SOLDADO,alcacer NEGREDO y diego costa y eso que lleva sin jugar desde diciembre


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2021)

El linchestein 0 Armenia 1 debio ser un PARTIDAZO


----------



## barullo (26 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> es que es joven y tal....pero tambien eran jovenes el negraco troute y el otro negro del barsa que ha desaparecido...como el traore..
> en terminos de efectividad los mejores delanteros españoles son moreno SOLDADO,alcacer NEGREDO y diego costa y eso que lleva sin jugar desde diciembre



De esos que nombras como mucho puede volver Álcacer...y Moreno porque es habitual de Lucho

el resto olvidate: Soldado y Negredo llevan 8-9 años sin ir a la selección, y Diego Costa no va a volver porque está sin equipo, y después de liarla con el asistente del Cholo dudo mucho que vuelva a la selección o que le contraten casi


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2021)

Costa ya estaba fuera de la seleccion desde hace tiempo. Aunque llevase mas goles que el 40% de delanteros..lucho convocaba al negraco traore y al ansu fati..con unos números de mierda


----------



## Otrasvidas (26 Mar 2021)

Y este domingo otro cerrojazo georgiano.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Y este domingo otro cerrojazo georgiano.



eso ya lo vimos justo despues de ganar la euro 2012..geogia se cerro a saco ..y costo horrores


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2021)

iñigo martinez hizo una cagadda ante inglaterra ,lopetegui jamas lo volvio a convocar...
y lo de quitar a ramos porque si..para que lo sacas entonces? 
teniendo a albiol.que es una roca en el villareal...


----------



## Vikingo2016 (26 Mar 2021)

España tiene una de las peores selecciones de los últimos 30 años. Jugadores muy mediocres y malos. Se salva alguno, pero pocos. 

En el mundial nos eliminaran en el grupo y hacemos el ridículo. Recordad este mensaje.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2021)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> España tiene una de las peores selecciones de los últimos 30 años. Jugadores muy mediocres y malos. Se salva alguno, pero pocos.
> 
> En el mundial nos eliminaran en el grupo y hacemos el ridículo. Recordad este mensaje.



lo que casi pasa en el anterior..ante la chorrada suprema del CALVO ...menos mal que estaba COSTA"EL QUE NO ENCAJABA EN EL juego de la SELECCION"... jodido MARCA...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2021)

pues esta la eurocopa este verano,,esa eurocopa movil extraña que el retrasado de PLAtini puso...que narices hay que ser retrasado para ser presidente de algo?


----------



## barullo (27 Mar 2021)

Si os registrais en la app movil UEFA.tv podréis ver gratis ahora a las 6 el Noruega-Turquía con Halaand y Odegaard de estrellas, partido potente


----------



## Suprimo (27 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si os registrais en la app movil UEFA.tv podréis ver gratis ahora a las 6 el Noruega-Turquía con Halaand y Odegaard de estrellas, partido potente



fbstream en guguel...


----------



## barullo (27 Mar 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> fbstream en guguel...



Ya pero ahí se ve mejor y sin bichos ni interrupciones

Por cierto va palmando Noruega ante Turquía por 0-2

A los fanboys de Odegaard y Halaand decirles que es como si no estuvieran en el partido, de hecho Halaand ha tocado 2 balones en todo el primer tiempo.


----------



## barullo (27 Mar 2021)

Tambien he visto el Rusia-Eslovenia porque jugaba Oblak de mi Aleti con Eslovenia y han palmado 2-1 contra Rusia.


----------



## barullo (27 Mar 2021)

Haaland sustituido en el minuto 83, ha tocado otros 2 balones en el segundo tiempo...

Uno ha ido dentro, pero con la salvedad de que estaba en fuera de juego y se lo han anulado

Muy mal Noruega y vaya pepapazo de Turquía que ha ganado muy claramente a los 2 mejores equipos de su grupo, a Holanda en casa 4-2 y a Noruega a domicilio 0-3, aunque jugaban en Málaga.

Como no espabilen el sueño húmedo de madridistas y culés se queda sin mundial como se quedó sin Euro también  

Holanda ha ganado su partido en casa con Letonia pero como Montenegro también ha ganado el suyo ante Gibraltar, queda tercera por detrás de Turquía que es la líder y de la propia Montenegro en segunda posición. Noruega cuarta se queda.

Les quedan 8 partidos por disputar y parece el grupo más divertido de todos la verdad


----------



## Bitelchus (27 Mar 2021)

Ojalá algún día volver a tener el nivel de La Roja que ganó el Mundial 2010: Casillas, Ramos, Puyol, Piqué, Xavi, Iniesta, Busquets, Villa... Que equipazo, de 2008 a 2012 ganando TODO


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2021)

Bitelchus dijo:


> Ojalá algún día volver a tener el nivel de La Roja que ganó el Mundial 2010: Casillas, Ramos, Puyol, Piqué, Xavi, Iniesta, Busquets, Villa... Que equipazo, de 2008 a 2012 ganando TODO
> [/
> La ultima gran seleccion fue la de 2018 .una pena que el puto calvo lo arruinase todo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2021)

Interesante italia vs españa en sub21..
2 equipos europeos SIN NEGROS..LO cual es indicativo de que quiza las edades en francia se equivocan en contar los años


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2021)

Diferencias sutil con el partido del otro dia de ls absoluta..
No damos toques y mas toques


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2021)

Eslovakia 0 malta 2 .veis como el futbol moderno mejora las selecciones paco de antaño ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> De esos que nombras como mucho puede volver Álcacer...y Moreno porque es habitual de Lucho
> 
> el resto olvidate: Soldado y Negredo llevan 8-9 años sin ir a la selección, y Diego Costa no va a volver porque está sin equipo, y después de liarla con el asistente del Cholo dudo mucho que vuelva a la selección o que le contraten casi



Alcácer ahora mismo no está para volver a la selección. Moreno está a un muy buen nivel y espero que siga. Aspas es un genio que te rompe un partido en dos segundos. Y Traoré es un jugador diferencial, al igual que Bryan Gil.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2021)

Os acordsis cuando pedian 80 millones por milinkovic savic..jo como ha cambiado todo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si os registrais en la app movil UEFA.tv podréis ver gratis ahora a las 6 el Noruega-Turquía con Halaand y Odegaard de estrellas, partido potente



Yo lo tengo en el Prime y me ha dado problemas. He tenido que verlo en el PC.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Alcácer ahora mismo no está para volver a la selección. Moreno está a un muy buen nivel y espero que siga. Aspas es un genio que te rompe un partido en dos segundos. Y Traoré es un jugador diferencial, al igual que Bryan Gil.



Traore es un negraco que corre mucho pero es una maquina de perder balones y lleva la escalofriante cifra de 1 gol y 0 asistencias en 27 partidos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Haaland sustituido en el minuto 83, ha tocado otros 2 balones en el segundo tiempo...
> 
> Uno ha ido dentro, pero con la salvedad de que estaba en fuera de juego y se lo han anulado
> 
> ...



Turquí tiene buena pinta, y Holanda vuelve a ser la pre-Koeman y post 2014: una ruina. Como no se lo tomen en serio igual no acaban ni segundos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2021)

Noruega 0 turquia 3 ..interesante los herejes esos de Erdogan


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Traore es un negraco que corre mucho pero es una maquina de perder balones y lleva la escalofriante cifra de 1 gol y 0 asistencias en 27 partidos



¿Conoces algún extremo mejor y que desborde ahora mismo?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Turquí tiene buena pinta, y Holanda vuelve a ser la pre-Koeman y post 2014: una ruina. Como no se lo tomen en serio igual no acaban ni segundos.



Ek unico partido bueno que hizo holanda en 2014 ..fue contra españa.y porque prepararon esa trampa 1 mes


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Conoces algún extremo mejor y que desborde ahora mismo?



No hace falta extremos un 4 4 2 como en la era lopetegui.....ademas es un tronco


----------



## Otrasvidas (27 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ya pero ahí se ve mejor y sin bichos ni interrupciones
> 
> Por cierto va palmando Noruega ante Turquía por 0-2
> 
> A los fanboys de Odegaard y Halaand decirles que es como si no estuvieran en el partido, de hecho Halaand ha tocado 2 balones en todo el primer tiempo.



Haaland es un rematador nato que necesita que le lleguen balones.Obviamente,la producción ofensiva de Noruega no tiene nada que ver con la del Dortmund o incluso con la del Salzburgo.


----------



## Otrasvidas (27 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Eslovakia 0 malta 2 .veis como el futbol moderno mejora las selecciones paco de antaño ...



Qué mal Eslovaquia,¿no? Ya no juegan Skrtel ni Hamsik,pero tampoco es como para pinchar con Malta.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Qué mal Eslovaquia,¿no? Ya no juegan Skrtel ni Hamsik,pero tampoco es como para pinchar con Malta.



Malta tambien ha mejorado como el resto de selecciones paco..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2021)

Vuelven las trquiñuelas italianas con hostoas y 2 rojas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2021)

Menudo piscibazo que cojones roja a mingueza si ni le tocs..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2021)

Se nota que no hay VAR


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2021)

Y esto es lo que pasa. Cuando la Uefa baja la dificultad del torneo .que hay italia juega a empatar a 0...y mas hostias italianas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2021)

Consecuences de no haber var le anulan un gol a portugal..ni siquiera sensor de gol..


----------



## Otrasvidas (27 Mar 2021)

Luxemburgo le ha ganado a Irlanda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Mar 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Luxemburgo le ha ganado a Irlanda.



que LLEVO diciendo eL futbol MODERNO mejora todo...muchos luxemburgueses juegan en alemania suiza demas sitios asi


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Mar 2021)

EY OTRA ALIneacion totalmente cambiada,, a 0 grados en tifilis CON PUBLICO porque en europa del ESTE no ha ycovid aparentemetne


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Mar 2021)

Hay 15000 georgianos en la grada COVID QUE COVID?


----------



## barullo (28 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Consecuences de no haber var le anulan un gol a portugal..ni siquiera sensor de gol..



Menudo atraco al Penaldo jojojo


----------



## barullo (28 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> EY OTRA ALIneacion totalmente cambiada,, a 0 grados en tifilis CON PUBLICO porque en europa del ESTE no ha ycovid aparentemetne



Eso no es excusa para fracasar hoy


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (28 Mar 2021)

15 minutos y pinta mal. Quien coño es ese pavo del leeds??


----------



## barullo (28 Mar 2021)

No sé si es que llevan 4 meses sin jugar o qué, pero entre lo visto el jueves y el ratito de hoy barrunto hostiazo del copón de la baraja...

Y lo malo es que este grupo es de 5 y sólo hay 8 partidos...

No se puede tropezar indefinidamente

Ojala me equivoque


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Mar 2021)

Ritmo soporifero y Busquets


----------



## Suprimo (28 Mar 2021)

JOJOJOJO gol de los turco-chinos


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (28 Mar 2021)

Y gol.

¿Se comerá el turrón Luis Enrique?


----------



## Edge2 (28 Mar 2021)

Estamos a punto de ser eliminados del mundial, jiji, pero el subnormal del entrenador lazi esta encantado con la defensa...


----------



## fachacine (28 Mar 2021)

Gol de Georgia, somos una puta banda ¿Quién coño es Pedro Porro, joder?


----------



## Lemavos (28 Mar 2021)

ESPAÑA HACIENDO EL RIDÍCULO 

JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS 

SIN MUCHOS CATALANES EN LA ALINEACIÓN NO GANAN NI AL ARCO IRIS


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Mar 2021)

bueno asi nos ahorramos ira a quatar en enero..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Mar 2021)

pues nada otrOS 45 minutos de toques y mas toques hacia atras...ah si añade que seguramente en la siguiente convocatoria habra otros 12 cambios


----------



## fachacine (28 Mar 2021)

En la selección tienen que jugar jugadores que tengan experiencia internacional, joder, jugadores del Madrid como Nacho, Lucas Váter o Ausencio no son megacracks pero coño tienen experiencia en Champions, ponlos antes que a cualquiera de estos mataos que están jugando, joder


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Mar 2021)

Me parece que vamos a ser la Italia de 2022.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Mar 2021)

Que vuelva Robert Moreno...


----------



## Edge2 (28 Mar 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> ESPAÑA HACIENDO EL RIDÍCULO
> 
> JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS
> 
> SIN MUCHOS CATALANES EN LA ALINEACIÓN NO GANAN NI AL ARCO IRIS



El entrenador es culé, no tengo mas preguntas señoria...


----------



## Lemavos (28 Mar 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El entrenador es culé, no tengo mas preguntas señoria...



El entrenador es asturiano, lo que pasa que le gustaría ser catalán y no puede

Juasjuasjuas juasjuasjuas juasjuasjuas juasjuasjuas juasjuasjuas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Mar 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que vuelva Robert Moreno...



ese hacia lo mismo PASES hacia atras...un ay otra vez no recuerdas lo de noruega?


----------



## Suprimo (28 Mar 2021)

No están acostumbrados a jugar con público y luego pasa esto


----------



## sinosuke (28 Mar 2021)

Con el retrasado mental de luis enrique como entrenador no cabe esperar otra cosa.....se avecina otra era "clemente", en la que cualquier selección de chichinabo nos pintaba la cara.....


Y todo gracias al escoria este













.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Mar 2021)

Y eso es lo que pasa cuando metes a pedri saltandote la etapa de la sub 21...


----------



## fachacine (28 Mar 2021)

¿De qué va Luis Enrique? En el banquillo Ramos, Thiago, Koke, Marcos Llorente, Canales, Oyarzábal....No han ido ni Lucas Váter ni Ausencio ni Nacho ni Gerard Moreno ni Alcácer...Qué sobraditos estamos, hasta David Silva que es un abuelo tendría sitio antes que todos estos inútiles


----------



## Venturi (28 Mar 2021)

Que no os oiga yo criticar a Luis Enrique. El siempre tiene razón y todo es parte de su plan.
Aunque ni el sepa cual es el plan aparte de cambiar el equipo en cad convocatoria.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (28 Mar 2021)

Ha quitado a los inútiles de Diego Llorente y Bojan Gil, menos mal.


----------



## Covid Bryant (28 Mar 2021)

hezpein haciendo el ridi

me nutre


----------



## sinosuke (28 Mar 2021)

Imagen penosa...encima hay momentos en que nos están bailando....


Lo que más me cabrea es que ya me han jodido la quiniela esa panda de inútiles


.


----------



## Lemavos (28 Mar 2021)

Grecia y Georgia y al carrer


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (28 Mar 2021)

El Pedro Porro ese, ¿contra quién ha empatado? ¿Tan mal estamos de laterales derechos que ha habido que ir a buscar uno a la *liga portuguesa*?


----------



## Lemavos (28 Mar 2021)

Vaya centro del catalán jordi Alba 

Sin los catalanes España 0


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (28 Mar 2021)

GOOOOOOOOLLLLL 

El mejor del equipo es Jordi Alba que es un viejuno, menuda broza de selección.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Mar 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿De qué va Luis Enrique? En el banquillo Ramos, Thiago, Koke, Marcos Llorente, Canales, Oyarzábal....No han ido ni Lucas Váter ni Ausencio ni Nacho ni Gerard Moreno ni Alcácer...Qué sobraditos estamos, hasta David Silva que es un abuelo tendría sitio antes que todos estos inútiles



E incluso no está De Gea, los titulares más paco de mierda que he visto nunca


----------



## barullo (28 Mar 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> En la selección tienen que jugar jugadores que tengan experiencia internacional, joder, jugadores del Madrid como Nacho, Lucas Váter o Ausencio no son megacracks pero coño tienen experiencia en Champions, ponlos antes que a cualquiera de estos mataos que están jugando, joder



A esos baldaos no los quieren ni en el madrí ¿y los vamos a poner en la selección? anda ya rascanalgas


----------



## Edge2 (28 Mar 2021)

YA estan cansadetes...


----------



## Suprimo (28 Mar 2021)

20 minutos que quedan...


----------



## barullo (28 Mar 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> 20 minutos que quedan...



Esto nos pasa al aleti todos los fines de semana:

Equipito de pastel que se viene arriba y se lo cree ante nuestra desidia y falta de ideas jugando.

Da gracias si acabamos empate


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (28 Mar 2021)

Ojo que la selección de Georgia no es cualquier cosa, hay un tío que juega en el Cartagena


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (28 Mar 2021)

La única dinamita que quedaba en el banquillo era Oyarzabal y al campo que ha entrado. El yayo cojo Busquets fuera


----------



## Edge2 (28 Mar 2021)

Y 32 MÁS dijo:


> Ojo que la selección de Georgia no es cualquier cosa, hay un tío que juega en el Lugo


----------



## barullo (28 Mar 2021)

Tampoco se acaba el mundo porque en un torneo de este tipo acabemos en la repesca, coño

Les ha pasado hasta a los gabachos hace pocos años, que tuvieron que pasar la repesca con goles de Henry con la mano y miralos tienen 2 mundiales.

Normalmente nos clasificamos con la gorra y llegamos al torneo final muy confiados y relajados, asi que penar un poco para llegar a un mundial nos puede hasta venir de puta madre


----------



## Suprimo (28 Mar 2021)

10 minutos y sin visos de un dominio aplastante


----------



## Edge2 (28 Mar 2021)

El charnego este del luis enrique siempre ha sido un broncas, pero de futbol me parece que no tiene ni idea...


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (28 Mar 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Imagen penosa...encima hay momentos en que nos están bailando....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se están choteando: una ruleta y un cañito en la misma jugada.

Nadie respeta ya a España.


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Mar 2021)

esto parece un partido malo de la liga smart bank


----------



## barullo (28 Mar 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El charnego este del luis enrique siempre ha sido un broncas, pero de futbol me parece que no tiene ni idea...



Joder que ya no tenemos a Villa, Torres, Xavi, Iniesta, Alonso, Silva etc.

Estos no son tan buenos, aunque esperaba mejores resultados que 2 empates tambien es verdad


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (28 Mar 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El charnego este del luis enrique siempre ha sido un broncas, pero de futbol me parece que no tiene ni idea...



De mediocampo atrás ha puesto a tres noobs, dos prejubilados y el tercer portero

Pero según alguno de aquí, el gol nos lo metieron por culpa de Pedri


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (28 Mar 2021)

Yo creo que el mundial de Qatar lo va a ganar Portugal

También Noruega puede llegar lejos


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Mar 2021)

que vuelva clemente.... mejor no


----------



## barullo (28 Mar 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Yo creo que el mundial de Qatar lo va a ganar Portugal
> 
> También Noruega puede llegar lejos



Sí, Noruega ya se vió ayer, si


----------



## barullo (28 Mar 2021)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> De mediocampo atrás ha puesto a tres noobs, dos prejubilados y el tercer portero
> 
> Pero según alguno de aquí, el gol nos lo metieron por culpa de Pedri



¿Quién dijo eso?


----------



## Lemavos (28 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Tampoco se acaba el mundo porque en un torneo de este tipo acabemos en la repesca, coño
> 
> Les ha pasado hasta a los gabachos hace pocos años, que tuvieron que pasar la repesca con goles de Henry con la mano y miralos tienen 2 mundiales.
> 
> Normalmente nos clasificamos con la gorra y llegamos al torneo final muy confiados y relajados, asi que penar un poco para llegar a un mundial nos puede hasta venir de puta madre



Como se nota que eres del atlético, tienes genética perdedora


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (28 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Sí, Noruega ya se vió ayer, si



Quién crees que va a ganar el mundial??


----------



## barullo (28 Mar 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Como se nota que eres del atlético, tienes genética perdedora
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 610851



De eso nada

Es bien cierto que los equipos buenos que les cuesta llegar al mundial suelen hacer mejor torneo que los que han barrido en la clasificación

Supongo que será por las críticas y porque nadie cuenta con ellos


----------



## Covid Bryant (28 Mar 2021)

como me nutre ver a hezpein hacer el ridi, tal como haceis sus habitantes pañal en boca por la calle

pero me mola más cuando cae en fase de grupos, u octavos


----------



## Lemavos (28 Mar 2021)

GOOOOLLLL

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## barullo (28 Mar 2021)

Gooooool


----------



## Suprimo (28 Mar 2021)

Salvados por la campana


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (28 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Quién dijo eso?





FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y eso es lo que pasa cuando metes a pedri saltandote la etapa de la sub 21...



De lo que había de mediocampo atrás nada.

El clásico gol de España en el descuento. Fin y victoria.

Roja a uno que ha hecho volar a Pedri de una patada. Será burro.


----------



## Covid Bryant (28 Mar 2021)

veis si es mejor caer en grupos u octavos, en mis viajes de rico que coinciden con citas mundialisticas o europedas no hay mas lol que ver el partido con españordos, y celebrar los goles rivales EN SU CARA que si 5-1 de holanda, que si 2-1 de italia, que si 0-0 de rusia etc

vaya tragadita georgiana btw


----------



## barullo (28 Mar 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Quién crees que va a ganar el mundial??



Si están al nivel del último mundial lo más probable que lo gane Francia con toda la peazo plantilla que tienen

Pero nunca se sabe claro, porque hay grandes equipos como Portugal que tiene gran nivel jugando o Bélgica también


----------



## fachacine (28 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> A esos baldaos no los quieren ni en el madrí ¿y los vamos a poner en la selección? anda ya rascanalgas



Al menos son mejores que los que hay, payaso


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (28 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si están al nivel del último mundial lo más probable que lo gane Francia con toda la peazo plantilla que tienen
> 
> Pero nunca se sabe claro, porque hay grandes equipos como Portugal que tiene gran nivel jugando o Bélgica también



Coincido. Favorito número 1 Francia.

Y ojo con el equipo que está formando USA. Si no le entra la cagalera en fases finales como suele ocurrirles...


----------



## barullo (28 Mar 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> veis si es mejor caer en grupos u octavos, en mis viajes de rico que coinciden con citas mundialisticas o europedas no hay mas lol que ver el partido con españordos, y celebrar los goles rivales EN SU CARA que si 5-1 de holanda, que si 2-1 de italia, que si 0-0 de rusia etc
> 
> vaya tragadita georgiana btw



Está muy trillao tu papel, cansaliebres...

Anda tira pa otro hilo que ya habia trolles así en el 2010 o 2012 y menudo descojone que nos pegamos de ellos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Mar 2021)

y otra vez marcos llorente de lateral..que cojones


----------



## barullo (28 Mar 2021)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Coincido. Favorito número 1 Francia.
> 
> Y ojo con el equipo que está formando USA. Si no le entra la cagalera en fases finales como suele ocurrirles...



Hombre los americanos no son malos pero no tienen el nivel de las potencias europeas o sudamericanas.

En la copa confederaciones 2009 nos jodieron y nos dejaron sin final, pero por lo general es un equipo que nadie les ve más allá de cuartos y con un buen cuadro por delante para que vayan pasando. Si les toca un equipo fuerte no pasan. Pero claro nunca se sabe


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Mar 2021)

y al siguiente partido habra otros 10 cambios con el 11 inicial y otra vez estar dando pases atras...en vez de chutar de primeras


----------



## Covid Bryant (28 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Está muy trillao tu papel, cansaliebres...
> 
> Anda tira pa otro hilo que ya habia trolles así en el 2010 o 2012 y menudo descojone que nos pegamos de ellos



2010 me jodió bastante, asco de juego, quería que perdiesen con todas mis ganas

2012 jugaron decente así que fue un meh

y 2008 fue la única vez que fui de España, me sorprendía a mi mismo celebrando los goles wtf

tira a comer pollas charnegazo retrasado


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (28 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> De eso nada
> 
> Es bien cierto que los equipos buenos que les cuesta llegar al mundial suelen hacer mejor torneo que *los que han barrido en la clasificación*
> 
> Supongo que será por las críticas y porque nadie cuenta con ellos



Polonia es el ejemplo paradigmático. Siempre llegan al mundial en el bombo 1 porque Lewandowski ha metido 5 goles a cada comparsa de su grupo.

Luego en el mundial no pasan de la primera fase.


----------



## barullo (28 Mar 2021)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Polonia es el ejemplo paradigmático. Siempre llegan al mundial en el bombo 1 porque Lewandowski ha metido 5 goles a cada comparsa de su grupo.
> 
> Luego en el mundial no pasan de la primera fase.



Además como han pasado llorando esos jugadores suelen estar muy picados con público y sobretodo prensa y llegan muy motivados. Pasa en todos los paises que son potencias como Italia, España (en 2007/2008 por ejemplo tuvieron complicaciones y muchas criticas en el clasificatorio) Inglaterra etc. o estan cerca de serlo como Polonia, Dinamarca, Suecia etc.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Hombre los americanos no son malos pero no tienen el nivel de las potencias europeas o sudamericanas.
> 
> En la copa confederaciones 2009 nos jodieron y nos dejaron sin final, pero por lo general es un equipo que nadie les ve más allá de cuartos y con un buen cuadro por delante para que vayan pasando. Si les toca un equipo fuerte no pasan. Pero claro nunca se sabe



Es que "mas alla de cuartos" solo llegan cuatro selecciones.

Como si fuera lo habitual para el resto
...

Respecto a España, ahora cuando vuelva Ramos y Luis Enrique los ajunte con Busquets, Koke y Morata, el unico limite es el cielo.


----------



## Glokta (28 Mar 2021)

Probablemente la peor selección que he visto desde que empece en 2000. Un montón de wannabes donde la mitad se quedara por el camino. Antes quién iba a la selección era porq la rompia de verdad

De cara a la euro, Francia esta no uno sino diez peldaños por encima del resto, luego los contenders mas serios creo que son Inglaterra y Belgica. A España, Italia, Alemania, Holanda, Croacia los veo en medio del bulto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Mar 2021)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Polonia es el ejemplo paradigmático. Siempre llegan al mundial en el bombo 1 porque Lewandowski ha metido 5 goles a cada comparsa de su grupo.
> 
> Luego en el mundial no pasan de la primera fase.



Siempre solo fue la última vez y porque no jugaron amistosos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Mar 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Es que "mas alla de cuartos" solo llegan cuatro selecciones.
> 
> Como si fuera lo habitual para el resto
> ...
> ...



Yo creo que LE tiene muy clara la columna de este equipo:

Unai Simón
Carvajal-Ramos-Pau-Gayá
Busi-Koke-Thiago
Morata

Esos son los fijos y faltan dos que rotará entre Traoré, Asensio, Moreno,...


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo creo que LE tiene muy clara la columna de este equipo:
> 
> Unai Simón
> Carvajal-Ramos-Pau-Gayá
> ...



En 3 meses lo sabremos cuando empiece la Euro...

...aunque este es capaz de sacar un equipo distinto cada partido como ahora


----------



## Sanctis (29 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Hombre los americanos no son malos pero no tienen el nivel de las potencias europeas o sudamericanas.
> 
> En la copa confederaciones 2009 nos jodieron y nos dejaron sin final, pero por lo general es un equipo que nadie les ve más allá de cuartos y con un buen cuadro por delante para que vayan pasando. Si les toca un equipo fuerte no pasan. Pero claro nunca se sabe



Dest, Pulisic y punto final.

Más, se necesita siempre mucho más.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Mar 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo creo que LE tiene muy clara la columna de este equipo:
> 
> Unai Simón
> Carvajal-Ramos-Pau-Gayá
> ...



dale con el negraco traore aka la maquina de perder balones


----------



## Lemavos (29 Mar 2021)

Dani olmo y jordi Alba, 2 catalanes otra vez rescatando a la selección española, así da gusto 




@Edge2


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Dani olmo y jordi Alba, 2 catalanes otra vez rescatando a la selección española, así da gusto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 611650
> 
> ...



Olmo y alba, charnegos no mas wey...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Mar 2021)

mientras tanto LA sub 21 se CLASIFICA para cuartos del europeo reformado ese.. jugando OPUESTAMENTE a lo que hizo la absoluta ayer...
Seguridad defensiva,seguridad en el centro del campo Y INTERNADAS y acabar jugada...y haciendo cosas como chutar a puerta...
y eso que los rivales chechos nos sacaban una cabeza y nos plantaron la tipica defensa de balomano de europa del este...


----------



## barullo (31 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> mientras tanto LA sub 21 se CLASIFICA para cuartos del europeo reformado ese.. jugando OPUESTAMENTE a lo que hizo la absoluta ayer...
> Seguridad defensiva,seguridad en el centro del campo Y INTERNADAS y acabar jugada...y haciendo cosas como chutar a puerta...
> y eso que los rivales chechos nos sacaban una cabeza y nos plantaron la tipica defensa de balomano de europa del este...



Preparate para sufrir hoy, fulanito


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Preparate para sufrir hoy, fulanito



pues que se mire el partido de la sub 21 de ayer... 
un rival rep checha que nos saca 2 cabezas de alto,pero decide la defensa de balomano a pesar de que necesitaba ganar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Mar 2021)

pero bueno supongo que lucho hara 7 cambios en el 11 inicial pondra a LLorente de central total


----------



## eltonelero (31 Mar 2021)

Algo me dice que este mundial puede ser un fracaso de audiencia relativo. 
En todo caso buena excusa para las aficiones escaparse a otro pais donde irse de fiesta y vivir normal unos dias.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (31 Mar 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> Algo me dice que este mundial puede ser un fracaso de audiencia relativo.
> En todo caso buena excusa para las aficiones escaparse a otro pais donde irse de fiesta y vivir normal unos dias.



Lo de este verano es Urocopa.


----------



## Insurrecto7245 (31 Mar 2021)

Creeis que volvera a ganar el mundial un europeo o se rompera la racha desde 2002?
Yo no veo a ninguna seleccion americana ganando el mundial.


----------



## Manero (31 Mar 2021)

Insurrecto7245 dijo:


> Creeis que volvera a ganar el mundial un europeo o se rompera la racha desde 2002?
> Yo no veo a ninguna seleccion americana ganando el mundial.



Pues yo no veo a ninguna selección europea ganando el mundial con la única excepción de Francia, todos los demás grandes europeos están por debajo de su nivel histórico. 

Y como a Francia se le ocurra tener un dia malo y que los manden para casa quedaría un Mundial muy abierto donde cualquiera podría llegar a la final, incluso selecciones sin tradición mundialista pueden llegar a ganarlo.


----------



## barullo (31 Mar 2021)

Insurrecto7245 dijo:


> Creeis que volvera a ganar el mundial un europeo o se rompera la racha desde 2002?
> Yo no veo a ninguna seleccion americana ganando el mundial.



Ya lo comento más atrás: si Francia está al nivel del pasado mundial es invencible con la plantilla que tiene y puede ser campeona de nuevo. Claro que una mala tarde la tiene cualquiera y pueden ir fuera en unos octavos perfectamente...

Otros que veo fuertes europeos son Bélgica, Inglaterra y sobretodo Portugal, que pueden tener opciones al titulo.

De los americanos siempre hay que contar con Brasil, Argentina y Uruguay que iniciado el torneo cambian mucho el chip y se vuelven muy competitivos aunque tengan una plantilla mediocre ese año.

Los otros europeos con posibilidades son las potencias que tienen equipos "peores" que otros años pero sólo a priori. Alemania, España, Italia y Holanda le ganan a cualquiera de los antes mencionados tanto europeos como americanos a un partido. Nunca se sabe.

Pero para mi la máxima favorita es una europea y se llama Francia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Mar 2021)

[QU

Pero para mi la máxima favorita es una europea y se llama Francia.
[/QUOTE]
Una pena que nadie aun entienda la forma de derrotar a los negros franceses....ah si tenemos al de la sub21 que si pudo y lopetegui que si pudo derrotarles..y luxemburgo que les saco un empate a 0 en casa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Mar 2021)

y partido 
unai 
j alba , iñigo paquete martinez - eric secundario garcia
marcos llorente en una POSICION que no es la sua 
Pedri otro que esta puesto por la campaña del MARCA...
busquets que cojones no sirve para aguatar el solo un 4- 3- 3 
Koke que seguramente lo pondra en una posicion ajena a la suya
dani olmo 
Morata que lleva 2 partidos en modo JULIO SALINAS...
y otro que juega porque solo juega en el city de guardiola


----------



## barullo (31 Mar 2021)

Pues vamos a ver hoy qué coño hacen hoyga


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Mar 2021)

Acabar jugada comoben era lopetegui


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Mar 2021)

Y para que traes a ramos para no sacarlo?


----------



## Glokta (31 Mar 2021)

Insurrecto7245 dijo:


> Creeis que volvera a ganar el mundial un europeo o se rompera la racha desde 2002?
> Yo no veo a ninguna seleccion americana ganando el mundial.



Es lo que ya han comentado, si Francia palmase se abre mucho. Yo por ejemplo no veo a Brasil inferior a Inglaterra o Belgica que son los contenders mas fuertes


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Mar 2021)

Por fin alguien CHUTO de primeras


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (31 Mar 2021)

Hombres de poca fe, que no confiabais en este equipo


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (31 Mar 2021)

Por cierto, ¿qué opináis de Cintya Roldán, la exnovia de Ferrán Torres? Ahora está con otro jurgolista


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Mar 2021)

Y 32 MÁS dijo:


> Hombres de poca fe, que no confiabais en este equipo



Pues para que meter a llorente de lateral..cuando esta marcos alonso en forma


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Mar 2021)

El pedri ese que tiene miedo a chutar o que..?.la cuarta vez que esta en el area y da un pase atras otra vez


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (31 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues para que meter a llorente de lateral..cuando esta marcos alonso en forma





Pero Marcos Alonso es zurdo y lateral izquierdo... en la banda derecha, si no saca a Llorente tiene que sacar a PORRO.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Mar 2021)

Y 32 MÁS dijo:


> Pero Marcos Alonso es zurdo y lateral izquierdo... en la banda derecha, si no saca a Llorente tiene que sacar a PORRO.



Y navas y nacho y Azpilicueta en casa.
Pedri da pena


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (31 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y navas y nacho y Azpilicueta en casa.
> Pedri da pena



Carvajal:¿Lesionado?
Sergi Roberto: ¿Lesionado?
Bellerín: No existe
Luis Enrique ha ido a la demigrante liga portuguesa a buscar un lateral derecho.


----------



## Suprimo (31 Mar 2021)

Selección paco de mierda que es tan mierda que les mete un gol Kosovo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Mar 2021)

Pero que cojones hace el vasco ese?


----------



## Edge2 (31 Mar 2021)

Pero que hace el gilipollas ese?


----------



## Edge2 (31 Mar 2021)

Y que hacemos jugando con estos si kosovo es Serbia?


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (31 Mar 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Y que hacemos jugando con estos si kosovo es Serbia?





Lo que es una aberración es que juegue Gibraltar, España debería amenazar con retirarse de la Fifa y la Uefa si dejan jugar a esos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Mar 2021)

Bien salio un delantero en racha.ya que entre alcacer o aspas..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Mar 2021)

Morata 3 partidos ren modo julio salinas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Mar 2021)

Armenia 3 Rumanía 2..Caparros


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues para que meter a llorente de lateral..cuando esta marcos alonso en forma



Marcos Alonso es lateral izquierdo. Para eso te traes a Lucas Vazquez.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El pedri ese que tiene miedo a chutar o que..?.la cuarta vez que esta en el area y da un pase atras otra vez



A Pedri le falta mucho para ser Iniesta. Maneja bien el balón y crea juego.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y navas y nacho y Azpilicueta en casa.
> Pedri da pena



Navas está viejo y no está aguantando la temporada. Nacho te lo compro por polivalente y Azpili ya falló mucho en euros y mundiales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2021)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Carvajal:¿Lesionado?
> Sergi Roberto: ¿Lesionado?
> Bellerín: No existe
> Luis Enrique ha ido a la demigrante liga portuguesa a buscar un lateral derecho.



Te compro lo de Porro, pero si no ha llevado a los otros es que no le convencen.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pero que cojones hace el vasco ese?



Tenemos un problema en la portería y tiene difícil solución.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Mar 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tenemos un problema en la portería y tiene difícil solución.



Asenjo albiol pau torres es una defensa segura


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Mar 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A Pedri le falta mucho para ser Iniesta. Maneja bien el balón y crea juego.



De 5 veces que se ha puesto en disparo claro. Optó por pasarla atras 4


----------



## barullo (31 Mar 2021)

Y 32 MÁS dijo:


> Lo que es una aberración es que juegue Gibraltar, España debería amenazar con retirarse de la Fifa y la Uefa si dejan jugar a esos.



Hace ya bastante que juegan esos

Se hizo votación en la UEFA y los únicos que votaron en contra fueron España y otro país...

El resto votaron a favor de que compitan para clasificarse en euros y mundiales

No lo van a lograr nunca desde luego pero España fué ninguneada como siempre desde el siglo XVIII


----------



## barullo (31 Mar 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tenemos un problema en la portería y tiene difícil solución.





FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Asenjo albiol pau torres es una defensa segura



A mi me resulta sorprendente que Unai Simón sea considerado el mejor portero de España según Luís Enrique.

Como dice Fulanito, Asenjo debería ser perfectamente el portero titular y desde hace muchos años ya. Podría haber sustituido a Casillas mucho mejor que De Gea o el otro chiquitín del Chelsea


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (31 Mar 2021)

Antoñito Maestre ha dado su opinión.


----------



## barullo (31 Mar 2021)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Antoñito Maestre ha dado su opinión.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 613837



Será cuernitos además el rascanalgas este, como si lo viera


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Mar 2021)

Y en mas denominaciones linguisticas raras
MAcedonia del norte,,antiaguamente conocida como macedonia...2 Alemania 1...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Mar 2021)

los gabachos ganaron por la minima a Bosnia herzegovina


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> los gabachos ganaron por la minima a Bosnia herzegovina



Seguramente el gol lo haya metido uno de esos africanos que ganan un pastizal en la premier... _¡no espera!_


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Abr 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Seguramente el gol lo haya metido uno de esos africanos que ganan un pastizal en la premier... _¡no espera!_



como demostro lopetegui Y PORTUGAL en 2016,,es que una vez que sus negros se cansan sobre el 65 ..ya no saben que hacer


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Abr 2021)

que gracia yo opino que pedri tiro a la basura 5 ocasiones claras por esa mania de pasar el balon hacia atras... y el articulo de MARCA es"como nos vamos a divertir con PEDRI en la euro"estan ciegos o que?


----------



## Lemavos (13 Jul 2021)

España compite gracias a LE, pero no creo que pase de cuartos. 

Favoritas , Brasil, Francia, Italia, Alemania


----------



## barullo (26 Ago 2021)

Aviso de redirección



La vuelta al cole dice el rascanalgas


----------



## barullo (26 Ago 2021)

Porteros: *Unai Simón, De Gea y Robert Sánchez.*

Defensas: *Jordi Alba, Gayá, Azpilicueta, Marcos Llorente, Éric García, Laporte, Íñigo Martínez y Albiol.*

Centrocampistas: *Busquets, Rodri, Koke, Mikel Merino, Carlos Soler, Brais Méndez.*

Delanteros: *Fornals, Sarabia, Ferrán Torres, Adama Traoré, Morata, Gerard Moreno y Abel Ruiz.*


----------



## Sanctis (26 Ago 2021)

Abel Ruiz


----------



## barullo (26 Ago 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Muy intedezante eso de cómo funciona las 3 plazas restantes si no eres primero de grupo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te cito aqui porque es bueno saberlo ya que influye


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Abel Ruiz



Eso no es lo grave .lo grave es que siga convocando al negro traore..y sigamos metiendo en s Llorente de lateral..


----------



## cepeda33 (26 Ago 2021)

A pesar de las tonterias que dice LE acerca de que en la Euro todo fue fantastico, espero que aprendiera bien la leccion, que corrija todos los errores y haga cambios en la forma de jugar.

Como siga con ese futbol aburrido y soporifero lo mismo ni vamos al mundial.

Al menos lleva a Albiol, ya es un avance.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Ago 2021)

No dramaticéis.

Las europeas juegan como máximo 12 partidos para ir al Mundial (Como poco 8).

Las sudamericanas y las asiáticas juegan 18.

Las norteamericanas entre 14 y 18.

Las africanas "buenas" juegan 10 partidos (Pueden ser 12 si vienen de la previa).

Es decir, que en Europa es donde menos tienes que jugar para ir al Mundial.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ago 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> A pesar de las tonterias que dice LE acerca de que en la Euro todo fue fantastico, espero que aprendiera bien la leccion, que corrija todos los errores y haga cambios en la forma de jugar.
> 
> Como siga con ese futbol aburrido y soporifero lo mismo ni vamos al mundial.
> 
> Al menos lleva a Albiol, ya es un avance.



La euro de los ataques de entrenador...
Sigamos convocando centrales suplentes.delanteros con 2 goles por temporada. Y pongamos lo más pegado al corner a Gerard...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> No dramaticéis.
> 
> Las europeas juegan como máximo 12 partidos para ir al Mundial (Como poco 8).
> 
> ...



La Confederación sudaca es lo más fácil..por pura estadísticas tienes un 44,,%y la repesca contra Jordania o países cutres


----------



## Edu.R (26 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La Confederación sudaca es lo más fácil..por pura estadísticas tienes un 44,,%y la repesca contra Jordania o países cutres



Una cosa es que la confederación sea más "exigente" y otra que haya que jugar más o menos.

Sudamérica tiene virtualmente 5 plazas, es muy raro que una Sudamericana pierda la repesca. Para el Mundial de 2026 van a tener 6 + 1 plazas... vamos, ridículo. Quitas a Bolivia, a Venezuela, y de las otras 8 solo se queda fuera 1.

El problema es que si coges el ranking FIFA, por nivel Europa tendría que tener 20 o 22 equipos, y de Asia no entraría casi ninguna. Pero luego a Asia le dan 4 + 1 plazas y a Europa solo 13.

Y con la ampliación no tr creas tu que cambia mucho la cosa, que de las 12 plazas nuevas, a Europa solo le han dado 3.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ago 2021)

Ah al final quieren hacer el mundial de 48 selecciónes con la esperanza de que china se clasifiqué 9?


----------



## Sanctis (26 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Eso no es lo grave .lo grave es que siga convocando al negro traore..y sigamos metiendo en s Llorente de lateral..



Llega un momento en que no se sabe que cojones es Llorente.

Le falta solo jugar de portero, que por cierto lo haría mejor que los que tenemos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Llega un momento en que no se sabe que cojones es Llorente.
> 
> Le falta solo jugar de portero, que por cierto lo haría mejor que los que tenemos.



Para ser portero de la selección basta con parar los dos tiros por partido que nos hace el rival de media...ya que aparcan el autobús..


----------



## Sanctis (26 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Para ser portero de la selección basta con parar los dos tiros por partido que nos hace el rival de media...ya que aparcan el autobús..



En donde pondrías tu a Llorente? A mí me parece un jugador genial que tiene altas capacidades defensivas y ofensivas. Me parece un centrocampista todoterreno. Si fuera un City o un PSG de turno habría puesto sobre la mesa el dinero necesario por él.

Me parece jodidamente infravalorado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> En donde pondrías tu a Llorente? A mí me parece un jugador genial que tiene altas capacidades defensivas y ofensivas. Me parece un centrocampista todoterreno. Si fuera un City o un PSG de turno habría puesto sobre la mesa el dinero necesario por él.
> 
> Me parece jodidamente infravalorado.



Todo jugador del Atlético es infravalorado o directamente odiado..


----------



## barullo (1 Sep 2021)

Noruega-Países bajos y Rusia-Croacia a las 20:45.

Francia-Bosnia a la misma hora y se puede ver gratis en la app Uefa.tv

Portugal-Irlanda misma hora y se puede ver gratis en Be Mad en abierto en la TDT


----------



## Edge2 (1 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Noruega-Países bajos a las 20:45.
> 
> Francia-Bosnia a la misma hora y se puede ver gratis en la app Uefa.tv
> 
> Portugal-Irlanda misma hora y se puede ver gratis en Be Mad en abierto en la TDT



Veré el franciabosnia, a ver que tal el gris man


----------



## barullo (1 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Veré el franciabosnia, a ver que tal el gris man



Rusia-Croacia puede ser buen partido pero ese no le ponen en sitios seguros gratis


----------



## Edge2 (1 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Rusia-Croacia puede ser buen partido pero ese no le ponen en sitios seguros gratis



Con vpn en opera https://iptv.stream2watch.sx/video/russia-vs-croatia-01-September-2021


----------



## Edge2 (1 Sep 2021)

UEFA.tv


Register for free to watch live streaming of select UEFA competitions, match highlights, great goals and more great football video.




www.uefa.tv


----------



## Edge2 (1 Sep 2021)

gana bosnia a la frans


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Sep 2021)

Luxemburgo 2 Azerbaiyán 0.. Luxemburgo ha mejorado bastante gracias al fútbol moderno


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Sep 2021)

Malta 1 chipre0


----------



## barullo (1 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> gana bosnia a la frans



E Irlanda a la Portugal de Cristiano penaldo


----------



## barullo (1 Sep 2021)

Acaban de echar a Kounde por roja directa via VAR

Van 1-1 gracias al gol de Griezmann


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Hoy PARTIDAZO.
ANDORRA SANMARINO


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2021)

Pues a ver que con esta clasificación exprés...

Viendo los grupos, Serbia le puede dar guerra a Portugal. Si ayer no hubiesen ganado UY.

Suecia a nosotros por supuesto nos puede dar guerra. Perder esta noche sería peligroso, pero no irremontable.

Suiza veremos si puede también molestar a Italia.

Francia, Dinamarca y Bélgica en principio deberían pasar sin más problemas, parecen los 3 grupos más claros. Inglaterra si no hace nada raro y gana esta noche a Hungría también.

El grupo G parece el más interesante, hay 4 equipos con dos victorias (Noruega, Paises Bajos, Montenegro y Turquía). El H parecía claro para Croacia y Rusia, pero es que hasta Chipre y Malta han ganado un partido.

Y nos queda el J, ojito con Alemania que perdió con Macedonia del Norte, si hoy no le gana a Armenia puede meterse en un jaleillo, y mira que el grupo es fácil... 

Atentos a ese Andorra - San Marino, oportunidad histórica para ambos. Andorra solo tiene 3 victorias oficiales (Todas por 1-0). San Marino una, pero en un amistoso (1-0 en 2004 ante Lienchestein). Fuera de casa ha empatado solo 2 veces en partido oficial (Con Lienchestein y con Letonia).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Sep 2021)

Jajajaja, el mundial de la denigrancia, nos vamos a entretener más con los intentos de inmolación que con el fútbol, mundial en navidades, una época del año en la que la gente tiene muchas menos posibilidades de vacaciones y por tanto de poder ver los partidos.

Nos olvidamos de ver jacas en las gradas.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Sep 2021)

TEnemos un kosovo georgia a las 6 guapo guapo...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> TEnemos un kosovo georgia a las 6 guapo guapo...



Mucho mejor el Andorra San marino


----------



## Suprimo (2 Sep 2021)

Bueno pues Moreno y Morralla juntos, da para tebeo paco


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bueno pues Moreno y Morralla juntos, da para tebeo paco



Como nos pongan el muro vikingo como dice fulanito a ver cómo cojones lo demolemos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajaja, el mundial de la denigrancia, nos vamos a entretener más con los intentos de inmolación que con el fútbol, mundial en navidades, una época del año en la que la gente tiene muchas menos posibilidades de vacaciones y por tanto de poder ver los partidos.
> 
> Nos olvidamos de ver jacas en las gradas.



en realidad va a ser antes de navidad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Mucho mejor el Andorra San marino



estaba perdiendo georgia hace un momento


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Rusia-Croacia puede ser buen partido pero ese no le ponen en sitios seguros gratis



es acojonante que desde que mierdaset compró los derechos. no puedas ver los partidos. antes con vomistar estaban todos disponibles


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues a ver que con esta clasificación exprés...
> 
> Viendo los grupos, Serbia le puede dar guerra a Portugal. Si ayer no hubiesen ganado UY.
> 
> ...



Perder esta noche nos condena. 2 puntos por debajo y con un partido más.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Hoy PARTIDAZO.
> ANDORRA SANMARINO



y yo con estos pelos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Sep 2021)

Está convocado morralla?, Y nuestro mamadou?, Si están esos dos lo veo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Está convocado morralla?, Y nuestro mamadou?, Si están esos dos lo veo.



Por supuesto Morata en punta y el adama ese en la banca..como ese Mariano del Madrid


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bueno pues Moreno y Morralla juntos, da para tebeo paco



Bueno otra vez moreno tratará de rematar desde el corner


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Sep 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> estaba perdiendo georgia hace un momento



Pues ha acabado perdiendo ante la gran Kosovo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Está convocado morralla?, Y nuestro mamadou?, Si están esos dos lo veo.



Morralla es titular. Mamadou sí estaba convocado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno otra vez moreno tratará de rematar desde el corner



Gerard no ha empèzado bien la temporada. El otro día estaba muerto.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Sep 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Gerard no ha empèzado bien la temporada. El otro día estaba muerto.



Hay futbolistas que literalmente necesitarían ahora mismo un mes de descanso muscular, veremos las risas con el mundial en pleno Diciembre


----------



## Edge2 (2 Sep 2021)

Shang chi , solo en cines


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Sep 2021)

Me veo en la repesca.


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hay futbolistas que literalmente necesitarían ahora mismo un mes de descanso muscular, veremos las risas con el mundual en pleno Diciembre



Ya, pero si no han jugado casi luego dicen que no están rodados y han jugado poco...

Todo son excusas en el mundo del fútbol cuando la cagan


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

De la alineación de España sólo decir que son casi los mismos que empataron con Italia

Menos mal que hoy no hay desempate a penaltis


----------



## Suprimo (2 Sep 2021)

Por hablar


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Gooool de Soler


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Por hablar



¿Quien?


----------



## Edge2 (2 Sep 2021)

anda mira
gol de sweden


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Vaya empate no me jodas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Sep 2021)

Cagondios.


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Y vaya defensa


----------



## Suprimo (2 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Quien?



Gol de negro random que corre mucho


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Bien busquets..liandola


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Laporte suplente en el city y el García sede centrales


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Que cojones hace morenonahi...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Épico tiro diagonal de Morata


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Joder Gerard Moreno

Menos mal que es el bueno


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Oh no el público está sin mascarillas..moriremos todos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Joder Gerard Moreno
> 
> Menos mal que es el bueno



No llegaba a eso


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Oh no el público está sin mascarillas..moriremos todos



cientos de veces


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (2 Sep 2021)

Como envidio los cánticos de la afición de Suecia en este caso y de todas las selecciones, menos cuando juega España, los estadios españoles parecen carajilleros recién levantados de la siesta no tienen empaque. Tan solo el típico Eejjpaña, que país más Paco tenemos joder


----------



## Edge2 (2 Sep 2021)

Marca andorra


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Por arriba difícil ellos idem 190 de medit


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Ya volvemos al muro de escudos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Por arriba no cojones .a media altura..


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No llegaba a eso



Ya, pero si llega a ser otro le llamarían de todo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Otra cagada de Eric García...


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Eric García no me jodas

Pero qué centrales hostias


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Eso no n balón aéreo al pívot de j alba..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Albiol Enel banquillo


----------



## Suprimo (2 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Albiol Enel banquillo



Bastante que está convocado, primero el equipo con los colegas, luego el resto y fuera de sus posiciones


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Ya bien la táctica de hecharse sobre el árbitro


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Vaya penalty que nos escamotean


----------



## Suprimo (2 Sep 2021)

Veamos si no roban 

PD
Es que ni lo revisan y el árbitro de espaldas


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2021)

En Estocolmo para que te violen tienen que ser tres tios a la vez, si no, no es delito.

Joder colega, vaya penalti.


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Veamos si no roban
> 
> PD
> Es que ni lo revisan



Increible...el penalty más claro que he visto en años en todo tipo de competiciones y no lo pitan con 2 cojones


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Los suecos nos sacan 10 cm de media y en esa presión se nota


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Un empujón del isak y el Laporte se cae al suelo


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Koke está muy fallón


----------



## Edge2 (2 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ya bien la táctica de *h*echarse sobre el árbitro



@Taliván Hortográfico


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2021)

Andorra 2-0 sería su mejor resultado histórico.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Nada el 433 a machacamartillo..nos deja sin medio campo


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

A Olmo ¿por qué no le ha llevado?


----------



## Suprimo (2 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Andorra 2-0 sería su mejor resultado histórico.



La selección ni idea, pero juegan en la segunda B


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Inaudito like chuto desde el borde del área


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

No ganamos un puto balon dividido..


----------



## Suprimo (2 Sep 2021)

Vaya pvta mierda de corners que tiran


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> La selección ni idea, pero juegan en la segunda B



La selección solo tiene 3 victorias oficiales y todas 1-0.

El club es otra cosa, obviamente.


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

No ha sido mala primera parte, pero seguimos sin tirar a puerta no sea que nos cobren


----------



## Suprimo (2 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> La selección solo tiene 3 victorias oficiales y todas 1-0.
> 
> El club es otra cosa, obviamente.



Pues viendolo, del Andorra de 2ºB no hay ni uno jugando en la selección, son de tercera


----------



## Suprimo (2 Sep 2021)

Italia empata con la todopoderosa Bulgaria


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Los suecos hincando la rodilla...porque di


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Qué inutiles son no me jodas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Seguimos sin ganar un balón aéreo..si miden más de 193 no lo intentes


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Tanto rollo de tocar y el.negri ese se planta común simple globo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

2 melones 2 choques y tiro y gol..


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2021)

Doble mano que no es penalti, todo ok Johannes Ludwig.

Pero gol.


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Hale qué bien


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Menudo retraso del número 12..


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

No para una puta mierda el vasco este


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2021)

Pues si palmamos, no dependemos de nosotros mismos. Nos sacarían virtualmente 5 puntos. Tendrían que dejarse slgún empate por ahi.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Era previsible esto..pero nada a seguir con el 433..


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues si palmamos, no dependemos de nosotros mismos. Nos sacarían virtualmente 5 puntos. Tendrían que dejarse slgún empate por ahi.



Pues a la repesca, que tampoco pasa nada por remar un poquito


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (2 Sep 2021)

Los 2 putos goles son iguales en intenciones. Esta Suecia achuchado en ataque y el que defiende de España rechaza en corto a ver si la pilla otro compatriota para empezar a tejer desde abajo. ERROR. En situaciones así patadon al otro medio campo joder a ver si corrigen eso


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Haz cambios retrasado lucho


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Saldrá el negraco con 0 goles el traore ese


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Saldrá el negraco de traore.ese que marca 2 goles por temporada


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Saldrá el negraco de traore.ese que marca 2 goles por temporada



Ahí le tienes, que lo disfrutes, cansaliebres


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues a la repesca, que tampoco pasa nada por remar un poquito



Ya pero es una repesca donde pasan TRES de doce y encima a partido único. Es una puta trampa.

Si fuera como siempre, contra un rival i/v pues bueno. Pero tener que ganar a dos a partido único...


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Sep 2021)

Mira que se le ha puesto a caer de un burro, pero ya le gustaría a España tener un Vinicius en el equipo...a mover y mover la bola esperando que aparezca algún hueco por aburrimiento porque ni uno desborda... 

Sale Traore, al menos este lo intentará...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Nada ni un puto centro aéreo ganado


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2021)

Me cuesta creer que vayamos a perder. Estamos haciendo un buen partido, la verdad.


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya pero es una repesca donde pasan TRES de doce y encima a partido único. Es una puta trampa.
> 
> Si fuera como siempre, contra un rival i/v pues bueno. Pero tener que ganar a dos a partido único...



Pues es el precio que hay que pagar por jugar siempre a lo mismo: 

Que al final no te sirve y te pillan la matricula y te ganan como estos hoy o Italia.

Así que si esto termina así iros haciendo a la idea que igual podemos quedarnos hasta sin mundial


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Ningúnputo balón aéreo con éxito


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues es el precio que hay que pagar por jugar siempre a lo mismo:
> 
> Que al final no te sirve y te pillan la matricula y te ganan como estos hoy o Italia.
> 
> Así que si esto termina así iros haciendo a la idea que igual podemos quedarnos hasta sin mundial



Si estaba más claro que Suecia nos saca altura y velocidad..y que harían el autobús


----------



## jus (2 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me cuesta creer que vayamos a perder. Estamos haciendo un buen partido, la verdad.



Un buen NO partido es tocar 24553211774 veces y no hacer regates desbordes ni jugar en profundidad ni tener tiradores ni hscer nada que sea = a ser pelogrosa sun tener que hacer juego estático continuamente

Yo es qye no puedo con el juego de la seleccion. No puedo ver mediocentros trotones no puedo ver que un delantero juegue en la banda y no tener 2 puntas ni tener algun extremo.

Es una bazofia y ya está


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2021)

El España - Suecia es el último partido, el 14 de Noviembre, ergo ni siquiera podríamos presionar a Suecia antes.

Hay que empatar por lo menos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

INAUDITO LLORENTE de mediocampista


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si estaba más claro que Suecia nos saca altura y velocidad..y que harían el autobús



Hacen el autobus y más cosas: por ejemplo patear a puerta

Los 2 goles son tiros a puerta


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Vaya tiro de madraza que se ha pegao


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Esto con lopetegui no pasaba


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Sep 2021)

Cuando tienes un equipo que no es claramente superior a una docena de selecciones pues pasa esto, si los astros se alinean correctamente te plantas en unas semis de una euro, y si tienes un pelo de mala suerte pues igualmente te quedas fuera de un mundial... 

España se quedó fuera de un mundial por última vez en el 78,tampoco sería extraño que fuese tocando ya.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Hacen el autobus y más cosas: por ejemplo patear a puerta
> 
> Los 2 goles son tiros a puerta



De contra y porque no hay altura ni fisico


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Uf menos mal que el negro está cansando..que si no se iba


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Cuando tienes un equipo que no es claramente superior a una docena de selecciones pues pasa esto, si los astros se alinean correctamente te plantas en unas semis de una euro, y si tienes un pelo de mala suerte pues igualmente te quedas fuera de un mundial...
> 
> España se quedó fuera de un mundial por última vez en el 78,tampoco sería extraño que fuese tocando ya.



1974

Al de Argentina 1978 sí fueron


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Y el ENESIMO balón de pase perdido..a tomar por saco la contra


----------



## hastalosgueb original (2 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No para una puta mierda el vasco este



Son malos con avaricia ...


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2021)

Italia no jugó el Mundial de 2018 (Eliminada por Suecia) y luego ha ganado la Euro.

Asi está el mundillo de las selecciones.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Y otro balón aéreo y dale...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Y otro corneta tomar por saco que casi acaba en contra letal


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Ójala me equivoque pero no le veo mucho arreglo a esto a no ser que haya mucha potra


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Italia no jugó el Mundial de 2018 (Eliminada por Suecia) y luego ha ganado la Euro.
> 
> Asi está el mundillo de las selecciones.



Porque lopetegui les derroyo a los spagetonied


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ójala me equivoque pero no le veo mucho arreglo a esto a no ser que haya mucha potra



Sacar a Rafa mir..oh WAIT


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Sep 2021)

Están negados de cara al gol, es caer el balón en el área y volverse totalmente inoperantes...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Brais Mendes?.


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Sacar a Rafa mir..oh WAIT



Ni con ese chaval aunque estuviera


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Están negados de cara al gol, es caer el balón en el área y volverse totalmente inoperantes...



Se les hace de noche...y el último pase no saben hacerlo


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2021)

Bueno, si esto acaba asi, hay que ganar los siguientes 3 partidos, y esperar que Suecia se deje un empate. No es imposible, pero se verian con una situación muy favorable.


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Estan como locos por irse al suelo y no levantarse en un rato los suecos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Con lucho llevamos más derrotas que en 7 años de seleccion


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Inglaterra va ganando en Hungría 0-4


----------



## Suprimo (2 Sep 2021)

La idea de jugar por lo alto es genial, la llevan repitiendo sin éxito pero siempre lo vuelven a intentar


----------



## Chichimango (2 Sep 2021)

Eric García es un paquete importante...


----------



## Poseidón (2 Sep 2021)

España se queda fuera del mundial si pierde no?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

El 433 a machacamartillo.y es lo que pasa..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> España se queda fuera del mundial si pierde no?



No del todo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Eso por arriba una y otra vez..no sea que lo caze alguno de nuestros pívots de 175


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> España se queda fuera del mundial si pierde no?



No coño, en absoluto


----------



## Poseidón (2 Sep 2021)

Pues estaria bien. Ver a Lucho arrastrado por el puto fango que me hace mucha ilusion.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Y otra cagada de Eric García..dios pon albiol


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Patético lucho


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Pues estaria bien. Ver a Lucho arrastrado por el puto fango que me hace mucha ilusion.



Le renovarian igual

En la Federación no hay exigencia alguna


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Como el día de Ucrania..si el rival es más alto y se encierra pues balones aéreos a nuestros pívots


----------



## Suprimo (2 Sep 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> España se queda fuera del mundial si pierde no?



Los segundos de grupo van a juntarse en una segunda fase a cuchillo para las tres plazas restantes que quedan, pero luego en la fase final en la liguilla te encuentras partidazos con Arabia Saudí o Tunez...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Y a tomar por culo


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> España se queda fuera del mundial si pierde no?



A ver no dramaticemos.

No depende de si misma para clasificarse de forma directa. Tendría que ganar todo, y que Suecia se deje al menos un empate por ahi (En Grecia o en Georgia).

Si queda 2º, iría a la repesca, y allí habría que ver quien nos toca.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver no dramaticemos.
> 
> No depende de si misma para clasificarse de forma directa. Tendría que ganar todo, y que Suecia se deje al menos un empate por ahi (En Grecia o en Georgia).
> 
> Si queda 2º, iría a la repesca, y allí habría que ver quien nos toca.



si lucho insiste con el 4-3-3- apesar de que hasta un CIEGO ve que suecia va a plantar el autobus,,que mejor que poner a un acabado busquets de soporte...y lanzar un balon aereo tras otro ante centrales de 1,93...y mas sin estar morata siquera...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Y un PARTIDAZO de eric garcia..otro mas...


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2021)

Bueno, ojito que Italia no ha ganado a Bulgaria en casa, eso hace que tengan que medio jugársela con Suiza.

Alemania tampoco lidera su grupo, ya que perdió contra Macedonia del Norte en su momento.

Las únicas que parecen evidentes son Inglaterra, Francia, Bélgica y Dinamarca.

Todas las demás van a sufrir. Portugal con Serbia, Italia con Suiza, nosotros con Suecia... Por no hablar de Paises Bajos que tiene a 3 equipos.


----------



## _Suso_ (2 Sep 2021)

Yo cuando veo las gradas en estos partidos y luego salgo a la calle aquí y veo a todo dios con mascarilla andando solos por la calle me deprimo de verdad.

En cuanto a España, no meten un gol ni al arcoiris.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Sep 2021)

No entiendo por qué descartais que Grecia no le vaya a hacer un roto a Suecia y luego a nosotros¿?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> No entiendo por qué descartais que Grecia no le vaya a hacer un roto a Suecia y luego a nosotros¿?



grecia sabe hacer la falange


----------



## hartman (2 Sep 2021)

vaya bluf es Adama.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

hartman dijo:


> vaya bluf es Adama.



normal marca 2 goles cada 38 partidos


----------



## hartman (2 Sep 2021)

joder los suecos miles muertos en 15 dias por no llevar mascarilla.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> No entiendo por qué descartais que Grecia no le vaya a hacer un roto a Suecia y luego a nosotros¿?



Suecia tiene que ir a Grecia y a Georgia a jugar. No veo imposible que se pueda dejar un empate ni mucho menos.

Como digo hay varios grupos que están muy abiertos, nosotros tenemos problemas, pero Alemania, Italia o Paises Bajos están también que si cometen un fallo se van a la repesca.


----------



## hartman (2 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> normal marca 2 goles cada 38 partidos



hasta braiwaithe y de jong marcan mas goles.


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> No entiendo por qué descartais que Grecia no le vaya a hacer un roto a Suecia y luego a nosotros¿?



Sí, nos empataron en casa

Son muy capaces


----------



## Suprimo (2 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Suecia tiene que ir a Grecia y a Georgia a jugar. No veo imposible que se pueda dejar un empate ni mucho menos.
> 
> Como digo hay varios grupos que están muy abiertos, nosotros tenemos problemas, pero Alemania, Italia o Paises Bajos están también que si cometen un fallo se van a la repesca.



Lo lógico es que hicieran repescas "internacionales" y no se terminara con un Italia - Paises Bajos porque lo que puede terminar pasando es que el mundial lo pvede terminar viendo las pvtas madres de los follacamellos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

hartman dijo:


> hasta braiwaithe y de jong marcan mas goles.



pues dejong hizo ganar una europa league al sevilla


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Sep 2021)

Bueno, pues nos hemos quedado sin mundial, como aquí no hay prorroga y penaltis a diferencia de la euro, Luis Enrique no puede ganar los partidos.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo lógico es que hicieran repescas "internacionales" y no se terminara con un Italia - Paises Bajos porque lo que puede terminar pasando es que el mundial lo pvede terminar viendo las pvtas madres de los follacamellos



Las hay, pero en Europa se hacen a nivel interno. 

De hecho cada vez clasificarse para el Mundial va a ser más difícil, las selecciones medianas son muy capaces de ganar a CUALQUIERA, y hay muchas... Y Europa tiene muy pocas plazas para el nivel que tiene.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 Sep 2021)

Pffffffffff, qué pereza da esta España de Luis Enrique. Me recuerda mucho al Madrid de Zidane, aunque muchísimo peor hombre por hombre. 

1. Eric García...¿con quién ha empatado este muchacho para ser titular? Es algo verdaderamente incomprensible. La defensa del Barça este año va a ser algo de película de terror. 

2. Busquets debería haber dejado la Selección hace como cinco años ya. 

3. Jordi Alba, hace tres. 

4. ¿Por qué juega Koke de titular? Hay como media docena de futbolistas españoles mejores que él en su posición. ¿Por qué juega este tío y no juegan Thiago o Merino? Pregunto. 

5. Adama hubiera sido un Running Back de puta madre. Lástima que el pavo naciera en Barcelona y no en Baltimore. 

6. ¿Por qué no chutamos a puerta o algo? ¿Por qué no pasamos el balón hacia la portería contraria? ¿Por qué sigo viendo partidos de este equipo?


----------



## mendeley (2 Sep 2021)

Pues me ha gustado el partido, vale que no tenemos gol y que se han perdido demasiados balones, pero no ha sido el muermo de la Europa, se les ha visto mucho más rápidos y con intención. Incluso con el segundo gol de los suecos han seguido jugando con control. Pero no podemos hacer mucho más cuando llegan al área y nos faltan cracks. Esperamos lo mismo de estos jugadores que de la generación anterior y esta es otra cosa.


----------



## Lmpd_01 (2 Sep 2021)

Luis Enrique fuera ya


----------



## Edge2 (2 Sep 2021)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Pffffffffff, qué pereza da esta España de Luis Enrique. Me recuerda mucho al Madrid de Zidane, aunque muchísimo peor hombre por hombre.
> 
> 1. Eric García...¿con quién ha empatado este muchacho para ser titular? Es algo verdaderamente incomprensible. La defensa del Barça este año va a ser algo de película de terror.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lmpd_01 (2 Sep 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> España se queda fuera del mundial si pierde no?



Ojalá, por no tener que escuchar al Carreño y a los de Cuatro...


----------



## pepetemete (2 Sep 2021)

Puta mierda de equipo, que asco de partido han hecho, jugando atrás, no regatean una puta mierda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Segun LUCHo el eric garcia es mucho mejor que NACHO


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


>



¿Eso es de hoy?


----------



## Suprimo (2 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Las hay, pero en Europa se hacen a nivel interno.
> 
> De hecho cada vez clasificarse para el Mundial va a ser más difícil, las selecciones medianas son muy capaces de ganar a CUALQUIERA, y hay muchas... Y Europa tiene muy pocas plazas para el nivel que tiene.



Lo que no puede ser es haya una sobrerrepresentación bestial de Sudamérica, van 4 fijos del Sur y otros tres del Norte con opción a otro extra equipo americano, eso supone en la práctica que vayan gran parte de los equipos que no tienen necesariamente por qué haber hecho algo decente y en caso de equipos como Mejico una plaza vitalicia y este mundial a mayores un organizador mustafás de mierda fruto de la corrupción


----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 Sep 2021)

Mejores que Eric García: Hermoso, Nacho, Iñigo Martínez, Yeray, Albiol, Pau Torres, Gabriel Paulista, Guillamón, Elustondo, Diego Llorente... 

Mejores que Koke: Thiago, Merino, Asensio, Carlos Soler, Pedri, Rodri, Ceballos, Parejo, Canales, Fabián, Campaña, Marcos Llorente, Riqui Puig, Isco, Dani Olmo, Oscar, Blanco...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Mejores que Eric García: Hermoso, Nacho, Iñigo Martínez, Yeray, Albiol, Pau Torres, Gabriel Paulista, Guillamón, Elustondo, Diego Llorente...
> 
> Mejores que Koke: Thiago, Merino, Asensio, Carlos Soler, Pedri, Rodri, Ceballos, Parejo, Canales, Fabián, Campaña, Marcos Llorente, Riqui Puig, Isco, Dani Olmo, Oscar, Blanco...



THIAGO?,el mismo thiago que hizo un festival de PASES hacia ATRAS.cuando ITALIA estaba fundida en la PRORROGA.. el thiago que con LOPETEGUI chutaba a PUERTA y daba pases milimetricos?--y con lucho y el martinez ese daba pases hacia atras incluso en los mano a mano con el portero?


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo que no puede ser es haya una sobrerrepresentación bestial de Sudamérica, van 4 fijos del Sur y otros tres del Norte con opción a otro extra equipo americano, eso supone en la práctica que vayan gran parte de los equipos que no tienen necesariamente por qué haber hecho algo decente y en caso de equipos como Mejico una plaza vitalicia y este mundial a mayores un organizador mustafás de mierda fruto de la corrupción



Si coges el ranking FIFA, Europa tendría que tener 18 plazas. De hecho asi está la cosa:

Europa: Tiene 13 plazas y tendría que tener 18.
Asia: Tiene 4'5 plazas y tendría que tener 2.
África: Tiene 5 plazas y tendría que tener 4.
Sudamérica: Tiene 4'5 plazas y tendría que tener 6.
Norteamérica: Tiene 3'5 plazas y tendría que tener 2.
Oceanía: Tiene 0'5 plazas, y no tendría que tener ninguna.

Además, con la ampliación de 2026, dan 16 nuevas plazas, y a Europa le han dado... 3. TRES (Cuando por ranking le corresponderían 8).

Muchas europeas ganarían a la 3º y 4º de Asia, por ejemplo. Pero es lo que hay.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Muchas europeas ganarían a la 3º y 4º de Asia, por ejemplo. Pero es lo que hay.



Lo más risible de todo es que se clasifican equipos con países con interés nvlo por el deporte como Panamá...


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (2 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si coges el ranking FIFA, Europa tendría que tener 18 plazas. De hecho asi está la cosa:
> 
> Europa: Tiene 13 plazas y tendría que tener 18.
> Asia: Tiene 4'5 plazas y tendría que tener 2.
> ...



No hombre, Sudamérica tendría que tener 10. Así van todos y no necesitan ni hacer torneo de clasificación.

Oceanía no existe, una docena de islas de mierda no es un continente. Australia y Nueva Zelanda que jueguen con Asia.

4 oceanasia, 4 Africa, 4 Sudamérica 3 Norteamérica, 17 Europa.

O también podían tener 7 toda América, que hoy no se viaja en tren y barco.

Y si se quiere ahorrar, pues entonces también se puede partir asia en dos, los turcomoros por un lado y Oceanía y Extremo Oriente por el otro.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Eso es de hoy?



Si. Está acabadisimo...


----------



## NuncaHeFollao (2 Sep 2021)




----------



## hartman (2 Sep 2021)

vale y quien quereis que vaya por morata ??'Rafa mir?


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Si. Está acabadisimo...



Lo que le he visto cuando le han entrevistado es que pasa de todo

Se la pela ir a la repesca o al mismo mundial me ha parecido


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

hartman dijo:


> vale y quien quereis que vaya por morata ??'Rafa mir?



Pueden ir los 2

E incluso deberían jugar a la vez


----------



## NuncaHeFollao (2 Sep 2021)

Pues ya me dirás si terminan segundos o incluso uno de los 4 mejores terceros puede ir a la repesca, pero vaya repesca una final four, casi nada.


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

Los suecos van con bastante ventaja si no pierden ni empatan hasta el último partido que también es contra España.

Pero vamos que eso está por ver que no pinchen.

Si ganan todo y nosotros no volvemos a cagarla nos vamos a la repesca

Juegas contra uno y si le ganas juegas contra otro y si vences vas al mundial


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

hartman dijo:


> vale y quien quereis que vaya por morata ??'Rafa mir?



mejor un tio de 1,93 rapido...


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2021)

Ya, pero vete a saber

En este viaje tenemos que jugar otros 2 partidos tanto ellos como nosotros la semana que viene

Les estaremos echando mal de ojo a ver si pinchan


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2021)

NuncaHeFollao dijo:


>



Pues hoy Morata no tiro a puerta siquiera


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ya, pero vete a saber
> 
> En este viaje tenemos que jugar otros 2 partidos tanto ellos como nosotros la semana que viene
> 
> Les estaremos echando mal de ojo a ver si pinchan



Si seguimos con el 433 sin contar con lo que haga el rival ..mal vamos


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si seguimos con el 433 sin contar con lo que haga el rival ..mal vamos



Pues hazte a la idea de que no lo va a cambiar

Menudo cabezón es...

a parte de que yo no le veo haciendo ni siquiera pequeñas variantes, más allá de sacar a Adama Traoré para que corra la banda un ratito y luego le cambia de banda y la caga. Ha sido como si no estuviera en el campo después de 10 minutos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2021)

Con Lopetegui no pasaba..


----------



## El Pionero (3 Sep 2021)

Por un lado que mejor no vaya a ese mundial. Entre que se celebra en noviembre o diciembre y los casos de corrupción que compraron los votos y en un país de follacabras cero tradición en fútbol.


----------



## El Pionero (3 Sep 2021)

A mi me que da el hijo de Amunike no se come el turrón como seleccionador y siguiente va a ser el meacolonias que ya lo ha dejado caer.


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> A mi me que da el hijo de Amunike no se come el turrón como seleccionador y siguiente va a ser el meacolonias que ya lo ha dejado caer.



¿Quién? ¿Guardiola? eso es imposible

Guardiola no entrena a España en la vida y por muchos motivos casi todos politicos

Además se gana poco en comparación con lo que está acostumbrado


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2021)

georgia saldra con otro autobus,,y escojemos jugar en BADAJOZ,,en vez de un estadio amplio


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (3 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Mejores que Eric García: Hermoso, Nacho, Iñigo Martínez, Yeray, Albiol, Pau Torres, Gabriel Paulista, Guillamón, Elustondo, Diego Llorente...
> 
> Mejores que Koke: Thiago, Merino, Asensio, Carlos Soler, Pedri, Rodri, Ceballos, Parejo, Canales, Fabián, Campaña, Marcos Llorente, Riqui Puig, Isco, Dani Olmo, Oscar, Blanco...



Da igual a quien pongas. Mientras el medio centro defensivo sea un ex-jugador como Busquets, encima jugando con un 4-3-3, los interiores tendran que estar mas preocupados en defender que en crear juego. Y ya no te cuento con intentar desbordar sabiendo que si pierdes el balon detras seguramente no podran taparte.

Busquets hizo una buena Eurocopa porque el resto de selecciones tambien estaban fundidas fisicamente y ahi saco partido de su saber estar en el campo, pero si le hacen correr hacia atras esta vendido.

Vivir de los recuerdos del pasado, del puto tiki-taka y del 4-3-3 cuando no tienes jugones para ello, es el problema de la Seleccion (y del FCB).


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Da igual a quien pongas. Mientras el medio centro defensivo sea un ex-jugador como Busquets, encima jugando con un 4-3-3, los interiores tendran que estar mas preocupados en defender que en crear juego. Y ya no te cuento con intentar desbordar sabiendo que si pierdes el balon detras seguramente no podran taparte.
> 
> Busquets hizo una buena Eurocopa porque el resto de selecciones tambien estaban fundidas fisicamente y ahi saco partido de su saber estar en el campo, pero si le hacen correr hacia atras esta vendido.
> 
> Vivir de los recuerdos del pasado, del puto tiki-taka y del 4-3-3 cuando no tienes jugones para ello, es el problema de la Seleccion (y del FCB).



La selección de la triple corona siempre ha sido un 442..hasta lopetegui recupero el 442..


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (3 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La selección de la triple corona siempre ha sido un 442..hasta lopetegui recupero el 442..



Tienes razon; o aun mas un 4-2-3-1.

Pero es que el 4-3-3 actual, el Luis Enrique no lo varia ni que le planten un trolebus, ni que presionen arriba siete tios, ni que haya que matar el partido, ni remontar dos goles.


----------



## jus (3 Sep 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Tienes razon; o aun mas un 4-2-3-1.
> 
> Pero es que el 4-3-3 actual, el Luis Enrique no lo varia ni que le planten un trolebus, ni que presionen arriba siete tios, ni que haya que matar el partido, ni remontar dos goles.



el porblema de españa es apostar por su puto estilo de juego y no hay más. Quitas a busquets y a quién crees que pondrás? a Rodrigo, que jugará de pivote y dejará dentro de ese 4-3-3 a koke y otro pollo más jugar AL TROTE y ya está

Luego tenemos nuestras bandas que no saben regatear ni tienen tiro ni gol apenas y ya nos queda con nuestro estilo rezar a llegar al puto área pequeña y si eso empujarla con morata por ahí

Por eso estamos ultra vendidos. Yo estaré ya anticuado a mis 38 años, pero se que el futbol actual todo dios juega con 1 delantero puro y el resto juegan apostados en banda jugando por el centro dando mil toques (unos más que otros) siendo un 4-3-3 todos (que por cierto un 4-3-3 es siempre un 4-5-1 solo que ahora los laterales son quienes hacen de extremos ya.

Ese es el fúbtol actual, solo que España juega a sobar la puta pelota


----------



## jus (3 Sep 2021)

Y agrego más, recuerdo en la primera parte cómo españa estaba atacando cerca del córner de Suecia y sabéis cómo acabó la jugada?, empezaron a echar el balón para atrás y acabó tocando la pelota unai simón!!! me lo podéis explicar?

Ese es el puto problema de la selección, no se busca una combinación ni regate ni desborde rápido para encontrar un tiro o solución, es todo toque, pase al pie y si con suerte nos metemos en el área pues ahí ya se chuta, pero no veo a nadie capaz de revolverse y tirar a puerta o hacer un desborde y por garra con 2 quiebros tirar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Tienes razon; o aun mas un 4-2-3-1.
> 
> Pero es que el 4-3-3 actual, el Luis Enrique no lo varia ni que le planten un trolebus, ni que presionen arriba siete tios, ni que haya que matar el partido, ni remontar dos goles.



El 4231 fue la condena de del bosque.en la práctica era un 451 con costa negredo o quien fuera solo en punta buscándose la vida..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> Y agrego más, recuerdo en la primera parte cómo españa estaba atacando cerca del córner de Suecia y sabéis cómo acabó la jugada?, empezaron a echar el balón para atrás y acabó tocando la pelota unai simón!!! me lo podéis explicar?
> 
> Ese es el puto problema de la selección, no se busca una combinación ni regate ni desborde rápido para encontrar un tiro o solución, es todo toque, pase al pie y si con suerte nos metemos en el área pues ahí ya se chuta, pero no veo a nadie capaz de revolverse y tirar a puerta o hacer un desborde y por garra con 2 quiebros tirar



Todos los balones aéreos perdidos y los 2 goles por no tener huevos para llegar o meter la pierna..
Falta rocosidad


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Quién? ¿Guardiola? eso es imposible
> 
> Guardiola no entrena a España en la vida y por muchos motivos casi todos politicos
> 
> Además se gana poco en comparación con lo que está acostumbrado



si Guardiola entrenase a España, yo lo siento pero iría automáticamente con el equipo contrario, desearía que perdiésemos siempre, y eso que Guardiola me da absolutamente igual y no me genera ningún tipo de sentimiento ... pero tonterías NO


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2021)

Guardiola no podría gastarse q1400 millones en nacionalizados


----------



## Xequinfumfa (3 Sep 2021)

Son muchas cosas: 
1. La actual generación de futbolistas españoles (entre los 24 y los 30) es mediocre. Son buenos jugadores de club, pero no hay ninguno top. Esa es la realidad. La generación de más de 30 y la de menos de 24 tienen mucho más talento, así que el tema está claro: apuesta por los jóvenes ya. 

2. Hay futbolistas que ya no están para la selección; hablando claro: Busquets y Alba. El lateral lo disimula mejor, pero el pivote defensivo es una posición donde se te ven todas las costuras cuando no estás bien. Suecia, además, tiene tres tíos arriba jóvenes, fuertes y rápidos. Les basta presionar el centro del campo español para hacer transiciones rápidas y generar muchísimo peligro. 

3. Koke juega porque Busquets necesita, al menos, otro interior que le ayude a contener. Esto provoca una falta de creación ofensiva en el centro del campo. Toda la creación se produce por bandas (fundamentalmente a través de Ferrán Torres y de Alba, cuando se crean situaciones de superioridad por la izquierda mediante coberturas del centro del campo). El problema es que como perdamos el balón nos generan transiciones rápidas peligrosísimas porque pillan a todo el equipo descolocado. 

4. La defensa está vendida porque cuando nos atacan, los delanteros contrarios llegan en velocidad y con espacios y nosotros estamos muy adelantados. Laporte tiene calidad y aguanta, pero Eric García se ve desbordado constantemente. Solución: jugar con un bloque más bajo (y con cualquier central menos con Eric García). 

Conclusiones: 
-Apostar por la generación más joven ya (los Ansu Fati, Brahim, Rafa Mir, Pedri, Cucurella, Bryan Gil, Fornals, Merino, Zubimendi...).
-Cambiar el estilo de juego para tener un bloque más bajo y una mayor solidez defensiva (4-4-2 o 4-2-3-1). 
-Desterrar la idea del falso 9
-Chutar desde fuera del area 

Mi confianza en el proyecto de Luis Enrique es cero. No vería con malos ojos que se le destituyera inmediatamente, aunque lo más lógico sería aguantar hasta el mundial y sustituirle después. Tampoco sería mala idea poner de entrenador al de la sub 21, que los conoce bien a todos, y aguantar dos o tres años con él, hasta que se asienten todos en el primer equipo.


----------



## jus (3 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El 4231 fue la condena de del bosque.en la práctica era un 451 con costa negredo o quien fuera solo en punta buscándose la vida..



en verdad era que xavi era nuestro 'mediapunta' y el resto lo manejasen plan hacer la JAULA de oliver y benji dando 143252352 toques a la espera que los 'extremos' iniesta/silva + el delantero de turno hicieran la diferencia

En el mundial... de extremos eran villa+iniesta con torres arriba.
En la última euro ganada... eran silva+iniesta con Cesc como falso 9

Esa fórmula se agotó en 2014 con xabi alonso y xavi ya viejos y se jugaba ultramegasuperlento

Actualmente toooodas las selecciones y equipos punteros de futbol juegan al tikitaka: sacan el balón jugado desde el área pequeña en saques de puerta, balones dividios o despejados se ha reducido un 90%, ahora es todo futbol sala pero en campos de futbol 11.

Todo dios apuesta por un 4-3-3 o alguna a veces saca 3 centrales, pero ya no se juega con 2 delanteros centros o delanter+mediapunta con gol y menos ya no hay extremos, todo se deja a los laterales.

La diferencia es tener un equipo como Italia que sabes que con un contragolpe te la puede liar o con 2-3 toques agarra un jugador y te la puede clavar vs españa que te agarra el balón y te hará mil pases estáticos juego previsible y sabes que no te puede meter un gol en un zarpazo ni harto de grifa y ese es el juego de LE, apuesta por el toque y posesión, que es el que nos ha llevado a la ruina de resultados creando jugadores NULOs para ganar nada.

Bueno, le sumamos la crisis de futbolistas sin calidad o talento donde en los equipos españoles madrid, barça atleti casi no juegan españoles y otras ligas en equipos punteros tampoco pues apaga y vámonos


----------



## jus (3 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Todos los balones aéreos perdidos y los 2 goles por no tener huevos para llegar o meter la pierna..
> Falta rocosidad



Si, aparte de lo que dices tienes razón, pero también nos falta capacidad de marcar sin necesidad de dar mil toques. FIjate como españa no paraba de intentar dar toques desde el puto corner propio o cerca del área para luego perderla o hacer un pase largo, NO SABEN HACER OTRA PUTA COSA

Y lo peor que si nos plantamos con el balón para hacer una contra, somos unos putos zotes donde no sabemos ser directos ni tener nada ni nadie disparando a puerta o inventando una ocasión de la nada. Con koke (trotón) y menos Busquets poco podemos hacer. No se quien acompañaba ayer a estos 2 la verdad ni caigo en serio


----------



## Edu.R (3 Sep 2021)

En teoría, en la repesca, si hacemos un "buen 2° puesto" el 1° partido es de local y contra alguien del 2° bombo.

El problema sería el 2° partido que te puede tocar cualquiera y no tienes porque jugar de local, porque es a sorteo. Te tocan Suiza, Serbia o Croacia de locales, y gánales  

Aun asi, que Suecia empate UN partido puede pasar perfectamente. A nosotros Grecia nos empató llegando media vez. Pero jode no depender de ti mismo, evidentemente.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Sep 2021)

Por cierto, me estoy acordando que para la Euro 2008 la liamos pardísima de salida.

Perdimos con Irlanda del Norte 3-2, pero dijimos "bueno, no pasa nada porque se clasifican dos...". Perdimos con Suecia 2-0 al siguiente partido. Estaba la cosa bastante jodida.

Luego ganamos PACAMENTE 2-1 y 1-0 en casa a Dinamarca e Islandia... Islandia, donde no pasamos del empate a 1.

Y luego fuimos campeones. Si. Perdimos en Belfast, en Estocolmo, empatamos en Reykjavik... todo eso antes de la Euro 2008.

Asique menos negatividad, la gente ya da por hecho que no vamos ni a ir al Mundial  . Lo de este pais es preocupante.


----------



## jus (3 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> En teoría, en la repesca, si hacemos un "buen 2° puesto" el 1° partido es de local y contra alguien del 2° bombo.
> 
> El problema sería el 2° partido que te puede tocar cualquiera y no tienes porque jugar de local, porque es a sorteo. Te tocan Suiza, Serbia o Croacia de locales, y gánales
> 
> Aun asi, que Suecia empate UN partido puede pasar perfectamente. A nosotros Grecia nos empató llegando media vez. Pero jode no depender de ti mismo, evidentemente.



Tu ves a la españa de Luis enrique con capacidad OFENSIVA de ganar un partido cuando le aprietan las tuercas? 

A nada que juegye contra una selección bien plantada con capacidad de salir a meterte un gol sin necsidad de dar mil toques NOS FUNDEN

No tenemos alternativas de juego, no buscamos el gol en pocos toques, no buscamos el gol en pases verticales, es todo fútbol de bedettes, de señoritas: *dame pase al pie reina, ui, que chupi toma te la devuelvo ahí, ohhh nos ha salido, venga así de la manita hasta ver si nos dejan llegar al área y a ver si ahí la empujamos, que no nos dejan? volvemos para atrás reina mora mía y que la reina mayor (el portero) vuelva a tocar de nuevo*

ASí somos TAL CUAL


----------



## jus (3 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, me estoy acordando que para la Euro 2008 la liamos pardísima de salida.
> 
> Perdimos con Irlanda del Norte 3-2, pero dijimos "bueno, no pasa nada porque se clasifican dos...". Perdimos con Suecia 2-0 al siguiente partido. Estaba la cosa bastante jodida.
> 
> ...



Hombre a ver... es que aquí se ve claramente que no damos para más, la diferencia con lo que tú dices es que en su momento sí que podíamos mejorar y tener mejor bloque y equipo, solo estabamos atascados mentalmente, pero teníamos jugadores diversos y de calidad, hoy no tenemos ni diversos ni de calidad y el estilo de juego es una bazofia


----------



## Edu.R (3 Sep 2021)

Yo creo que el "problema" es que hay tanta igualdad, que haciendo lo mismo, la suerte es decisiva. Y en función de eso, juzgamos.

Todos sabemos que España llegó a semis de la Euro, incluso pensar que la podíamos haber ganado no era una locura, pero también que en Octavos nos podíamos haber ido a la calle.

En ambos casos el nivel de juego es similar, pero el resultado es jodidamente diferente. Dependió de detalles nimios y momentos 50-50 donde salió cara.

Ahora estamos en el mismo punto: que nos podemos clasificar directos, o que en la repesca nos zumben. La diferencia es abismal, pero sorprendentemente depende de pequeños detalles.

España está volviendo al nivel tradicional: buena, de 2° linea, pero no favorita. El problema es que antes había 5-6 equipos así y tenías que hacerlo fatal para no clasificarte. Ahora tienes 15 y si esos detalles te joden, estas fuera.

Ya simplemente el sorteo. Mirad los grupos. Alemania tiene que vencer a Macedonia del Norte y a Armenia. Nosotros a Suecia y a Grecia. Por ejemplo.

No es casualidad que en 2018 Italia y Paises Bajos se quedasen fuera del Mundial y se clasificase por ejemplo Islandia. Esto va a seguir pasando. A ver a quien le toca en 2022...


----------



## tururut12 (3 Sep 2021)

Está complicado porque España ya no depende de sí mismo. Aunque aun es pronto y si Suecia tropieza antes de jugar contra España entonces la situación cambiaría. Sin embargo, si España vuelve a tropezar otra vez, es carne de repesca. Y en la repesca a dos eliminatorias a partido único puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## tururut12 (3 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que el "problema" es que hay tanta igualdad, que haciendo lo mismo, la suerte es decisiva. Y en función de eso, juzgamos.
> 
> Todos sabemos que España llegó a semis de la Euro, incluso pensar que la podíamos haber ganado no era una locura, pero también que en Octavos nos podíamos haber ido a la calle.
> 
> ...



España es carne de respesca porque me da que va a tropezar ante otra selección, pero en la repesca, aunque no sea fácil, tiene opciones de clasificarse.

Y coincido contigo que a partir de 2018 va a ser más difícil para las grandes selecciones clasificarse para el mundial y se volverá casi a una situación similar a los años 70 cuando solo se clasificaba el campeón de grupo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> En teoría, en la repesca, si hacemos un "buen 2° puesto" el 1° partido es de local y contra alguien del 2° bombo.
> 
> El problema sería el 2° partido que te puede tocar cualquiera y no tienes porque jugar de local, porque es a sorteo. Te tocan Suiza, Serbia o Croacia de locales, y gánales
> 
> Aun asi, que Suecia empate UN partido puede pasar perfectamente. A nosotros Grecia nos empató llegando media vez. Pero jode no depender de ti mismo, evidentemente.



Y espérate que no queden segundos Alemania, Holanda,...

Me gusta escuchar a analistas que sepan de fútbol y que te hablen de tácticas y de cosas reales, como Miquel Soler. Ayer por la noche escuché a Axel Torres y me pareció muy interesante lo que dijo: Suecia juega al contrataque, por eso rivales como España le vienen muy bien, pero cuando ellos tienen que llevar la iniciativa, como con Ucrania en la euro o lo que le va a pasar con Grecia o Georgia, no lo hacen tan bien. Es bastante posible que pierdan puntos. Lo que no tengo claro es que nosotros lo ganemos todo. O afianzamos la defensa y somos más directos o nos vamos a la repesca.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, me estoy acordando que para la Euro 2008 la liamos pardísima de salida.
> 
> Perdimos con Irlanda del Norte 3-2, pero dijimos "bueno, no pasa nada porque se clasifican dos...". Perdimos con Suecia 2-0 al siguiente partido. Estaba la cosa bastante jodida.
> 
> ...



Después de la derrota con Suecia es cuando Luis dejó de contar con Raúl, Cañete, Salgado,... no quería vacas sagradas en el vestuario.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> Tu ves a la españa de Luis enrique con capacidad OFENSIVA de ganar un partido cuando le aprietan las tuercas?
> 
> A nada que juegye contra una selección bien plantada con capacidad de salir a meterte un gol sin necsidad de dar mil toques NOS FUNDEN
> 
> ...



Ayer quedó muy claro como se le gana a España y lo dijo el mismo LE: transiciones, contrataques,... España está en tu campo y con la posesión, basta con tener un par de delanteros rápidos. Robas y patapúm parriba. Y si tus jugadores pierden la mitad de los duelos y son lentos, la has cagado. Busquets y Koke no saben correr para atrás, por lo que si pierden la pelota la has cagado. Azpi perdió un huevo de balones. Eric saca bien la pelota pero no defiende.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Sep 2021)

tururut12 dijo:


> España es carne de respesca porque me da que va a tropezar ante otra selección, pero en la repesca, aunque no sea fácil, tiene opciones de clasificarse.
> 
> Y coincido contigo que a partir de 2018 va a ser más difícil para las grandes selecciones clasificarse para el mundial y se volverá casi a una situación similar a los años 70 cuando solo se clasificaba el campeón de grupo.



España tiene que ir a Grecia, y me da que la volveremos a cagar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> en verdad era que xavi era nuestro 'mediapunta' y el resto lo manejasen plan hacer la JAULA de oliver y benji dando 143252352 toques a la espera que los 'extremos' iniesta/silva + el delantero de turno hicieran la diferencia
> 
> En el mundial... de extremos eran villa+iniesta con torres arriba.
> En la última euro ganada... eran silva+iniesta con Cesc como falso 9
> ...



Y por eso sólo fuimos plata olímpica y llegamos a la semis de un europeo sub21..porque no hay cantera..y tal..
Pues mira ayer Suecia uso un 442..para que veas lo equivocado que estás...
En el mundial íbamos con 2 puntas.ninguno haciendo de extremo..
Con lopetegui volvimos a hacer contras.marcsr a balón parado de falta..de tener delanteros tanques.etc..
Lucho su cabezonería es lo que da estos resultados .en plan ruleta rusa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> Si, aparte de lo que dices tienes razón, pero también nos falta capacidad de marcar sin necesidad de dar mil toques. FIjate como españa no paraba de intentar dar toques desde el puto corner propio o cerca del área para luego perderla o hacer un pase largo, NO SABEN HACER OTRA PUTA COSA
> 
> Y lo peor que si nos plantamos con el balón para hacer una contra, somos unos putos zotes donde no sabemos ser directos ni tener nada ni nadie disparando a puerta o inventando una ocasión de la nada. Con koke (trotón) y menos Busquets poco podemos hacer. No se quien acompañaba ayer a estos 2 la verdad ni caigo en serio



Con lopetegui like apuntalsba el centro del campo y hasta chutaba a puerta...vamos y Thiago era el thaigo de la sub21..y teníamos un delantero tanque que aterrorizaba a los centrales.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2021)

Esta Suecia es la misma suecia que en la euro nos saco un empate y la cago ante Ucrania


----------



## Hannibaal (3 Sep 2021)

Esta selección es una mierda, es verdad que no es la mejor generación y lo que mas se nota es la falta de uno o dos goleadores de talla mundial como eran Villa y F.Torres, pero lo peor es que el mierdas de L.Enrique además prescinde de varios de los mejores de ahora y convoca a jugadores sin experiencia como Eric García o Abel Ruíz, en algo que empieza a apestar a corrupción y conflicto de intereses ¿por qué no convocó en esta ocasión a Rafa Mir? ahora mismo es el mejor nueve puro de España y ayer en la segunda parte que solo estaban metiendo centros les hubiera venido perfecto un 9 grande como Mir, mas cuestiones ¿por qué en la Eurocopa no convocó a Nacho ni a M.Hermoso? canta mucho que siga sin llamar a estos dos y canta todavía mas su insistencia en convocar y poner de titular a un chaval sin experiencia que no jugó nada en el City y que no tiene corpulencia ni velocidad para ser central, a lo mejor la tendrá en el futuro, ahora no. LLama a gente que no jugaba en su club pero no llama ni para amistosos a jugadores consagrados como los ya nombrados y otros muchos como pueden ser Suso, Luis Alberto (Lazio), Brahim, etc. Tampoco importa mucho a quien llame si luego no los pone en su posición, como hace con M.Llorente, o si pone a jugadores para meter centros en el momento en que saca del campo al delantero rematador. 

La selección está sin rumbo desde que llegó a la presidencia el sinvergüenza de Rubiales, primero cometiendo la locura de echar a Lopetegi en medio de un mundial y luego contratando a L.Enrique. Mientras siga el calvo en la RFEF que nadie espere nada de la selección, ya el colmo es Luis Enrique alabando a Guardiola como "mejor seleccionador que podría tener España", esa frase le debería costar la destitución.


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2021)

España sí depende de sí misma

Tiene que ganar lo que queda, va obligada pero depende de sí misma.

Veamos cómo le va a Suecia. Si queda primera y nosotros segundos nos vamos a la repesca.

Y ya en la repesca dependemos de nosotros mismos:

Se gana al primero que te pongan y luego al segundo también y nos vamos al mundial del tirón a ganarlo si puede ser con 2 cojones


----------



## NuncaHeFollao (3 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> España sí depende de sí misma
> 
> Tiene que ganar lo que queda, va obligada pero depende de sí misma.
> 
> ...



Un momento das por contado que España no la volverá a cagar, mucho optimismo tienes.


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2021)

NuncaHeFollao dijo:


> Un momento das por contado que España no la volverá a cagar, mucho optimismo tienes.



Claro que la puede cagar, pero a día de hoy depende de sí misma aunque tenga que ir a la repesca al final del clasificatorio.

Y en la cárcel y con miedo nunca: en la repesca te comes al primero que te pongan y luego al segundo tambien le partes la cara y directos al mundial.

Y si no eres capaz de ganar a equipos torpes en repesca entonces es que no mereces ir al mundial me temo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Sep 2021)

Hombre yo creo que tendrían más posibilidades de ganar los partidos si atacasen en vez de hacerse pases en defensa.


----------



## tururut12 (3 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Claro que la puede cagar, pero a día de hoy depende de sí misma aunque tenga que ir a la repesca al final del clasificatorio.
> 
> Y en la cárcel y con miedo nunca: en la repesca te comes al primero que te pongan y luego al segundo tambien le partes la cara y directos al mundial.
> 
> Y si no eres capaz de ganar a equipos torpes en repesca entonces es que no mereces ir al mundial me temo



Es que en la repesca le puede tocar un equipo que no sea tan torpe y, además, es a partido único, lo que significa que una decisión arbrital en un penal interpetrable o expulsión rigurosa, mala suerte o que ese día tengas caraja, te ves en la calle. Además España lleva desde 1978 sin faltar a ningún mundial y me temo que en alguno próximamente se va a quedar fuera.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2021)

España 1 Rusia 1 sub 21..a pesar de una cagada del portero novato España hace todo lo contrario de ayer .chuta a puerta desde el borde del área...
Y eso que los rusos se plantan con 9 en el área pequeña


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2021)

España sub21 4 Rusia 1...
Vamos todo lo contrario de lo de ayer..
Defensas dando hostias a los esclavos..control del centro del campo..con un 442...y TIROS desde media y borde del área..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2021)

Por supuesto este partido no fue retransmitido por nadie .. Teledeporte prefirió repetír el truño de ayer..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> en verdad era que xavi era nuestro 'mediapunta' y el resto lo manejasen plan hacer la JAULA de oliver y benji dando 143252352 toques a la espera que los 'extremos' iniesta/silva + el delantero de turno hicieran la diferencia
> 
> En el mundial... de extremos eran villa+iniesta con torres arriba.
> En la última euro ganada... eran silva+iniesta con Cesc como falso 9
> ...



Hoy en partido clasificatorio España sub 21 4rusia 1..
Ah sí Luis de la fuente con un 442


----------



## NuncaHeFollao (3 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Por supuesto este partido no fue retransmitido por nadie .. Teledeporte prefirió repetír el truño de ayer..



¿Todavía existe ese canal que no ve nadie también llamado TeleAtletismo o Teletenis?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2021)

NuncaHeFollao dijo:


> ¿Todavía existe ese canal que no ve nadie también llamado TeleAtletismo o Teletenis?



en mi tdt no...pero bueno mejor recordar una derrota humillante como la de ayer,,que un triunfo contra la seleccion mas dificl del grupo sub21..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Sep 2021)

aqui el resumen,,si bien el primer gol ruso es una cagada,,se puede entener debido a la edad del portero,no como ayer que BUSQUETS la caga


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Sep 2021)

PARA QUE LUEG ODIGAN que el futbol profesional no MEJORa a las selecciones,,,MALTA 0 Eslovenia 1..en otros tiempos eso solia ser una paliza


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Sep 2021)

Hoy es el día del orgullo blanco en Francia?, Hay dos blancos jugando.


----------



## Edge2 (4 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy es el día del orgullo blanco en Francia?, Hay dos blancos jugando.



2? grisman es portugues creo... El otro quien es?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Sep 2021)

Oh no Ucranianas sin mascarillas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> PARA QUE LUEG ODIGAN que el futbol profesional no MEJORa a las selecciones,,,MALTA 0 Eslovenia 1..en otros tiempos eso solia ser una paliza



Eslovenia hace tiempo que no es una buena selección.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Oh no Ucranianas sin mascarillas



Verás en 15 días.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> 2? grisman es portugues creo... El otro quien es?



Dubois


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Sep 2021)

En exclusiva el capítulo 2, estreno mundial.






EXCLUSIVA ESTRENO Capítulo 3: BRAULIO se compra la camiseta de MBAPPE del REAL MADRID.


Era la mañana del 30 de agosto, amanecía mientras Braulio se la sacudía. Braulio Terminaba su paja de la mañana en la ducha mientras su mujer preparaba el desayuno y su hija daba por culo porque necesitaba entrar al baño. En ese momento Braulio al que le gustaba escuchar la cope mientras se...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Sep 2021)

Venga, a ver si Negrancia se va a la mierda


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Sep 2021)

¿Lo conseguirá España?...¿podrá aburrirnos aún más?.


----------



## barullo (4 Sep 2021)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Lo conseguirá España?...¿podrá aburrirnos aún más?.



¿Aburrirnos? pero si está más interesante que nunca

Mira que si pincha mañana y se complica todavía más


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Sep 2021)

Que bonito el gesto técnico del gol con el interior del pie, los mamadous no habían ni bajado a defender.


----------



## barullo (4 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que bonito el gesto técnico del gol con el interior del pie, los mamadous no habían ni bajado a defender.



No he visto el gol, pero vamos no creo que la alejria les dure mucho a los ucranianos


----------



## Edge2 (4 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No he visto el gol, pero vamos no creo que la alejria les dure mucho a los ucranianos



Es un golazo.


----------



## barullo (4 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es un golazo.



Seguro, pero en cuanto se remanguen los gabachos les caen una pila chicharros a los ucranianos


----------



## BGA (4 Sep 2021)

Yo veo a España atrapada en el estilismo y en una disciplina demasiado férrea que impide la aparición de un líder carismático. No me aparecen mal ni el estilismo ni la disciplina pero en ocasiones me parece que hay algo que transciende el juego y el terreno de juego. El miedo a tirar a puerta y la casi obligación de pedir disculpas si se falla, unido a una fortaleza psicológica siempre en precario, ofrece en ocasiones un espectáculo nada edificante. Además, el hecho de que la mayoría de las selecciones acepten no competir por la posesión del balón, obliga a España a no cometer errores en los pases que son siempre una oportunidad para los rivales que saben que es ahí donde tienen su oportunidad. El partido con Suecia debería hacer pensar a más de uno que el sistema de juego español es ya demasiado previsible y para hacerle frente solo tienes que defender bien y tener delanteros potentes y veloces con descaro a la hora de enfrentar la portería. Nuestro sistema nos exige un gran virtuosismo y una reducción de los fallos casi al cien por cien, cosa difícil en un equipo joven o en el que se echan de menos talentos del pasado. 

Sin renunciar a ese estilo propio, se debería contemplar otros modos de juego más rápidos y potentes aunque menos talentosos. Supongo que sería posible convivir con esos dos estilos en función del rival y del resultado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Aburrirnos? pero si está más interesante que nunca
> 
> Mira que si pincha mañana y se complica todavía más



Entraríamos por neshons lij igualmente.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Sep 2021)

A ver si con suerte palma Francia, que estos van con partidos adelantados y puede haber lol


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Sep 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Yo veo a España atrapada en el estilismo y en una disciplina demasiado férrea que impide la aparición de un líder carismático. No me aparecen mal ni el estilismo ni la disciplina pero en ocasiones me parece que hay algo que transciende el juego y el terreno de juego. El miedo a tirar a puerta y la casi obligación de pedir disculpas si se falla, unido a una fortaleza psicológica siempre en precario, ofrece en ocasiones un espectáculo nada edificante. Además, el hecho de que la mayoría de las selecciones acepten no competir por la posesión del balón, obliga a España a no cometer errores en los pases que son siempre una oportunidad para los rivales que saben que es ahí donde tienen su oportunidad. El partido con Suecia debería hacer pensar a más de uno que el sistema de juego español es ya demasiado previsible y para hacerle frente solo tienes que defender bien y tener delanteros potentes y veloces con descaro a la hora de enfrentar la portería. Nuestro sistema nos exige un gran virtuosismo y una reducción de los fallos casi al cien por cien, cosa difícil en un equipo joven o en el que se echan de menos talentos del pasado.
> 
> Sin renunciar a ese estilo propio, se debería contemplar otros modos de juego más rápidos y potentes aunque menos talentosos. Supongo que sería posible convivir con esos dos estilos en función del rival y del resultado.



Sabes cuando tuvimos ese estilo..con un tal lopetegui


----------



## BGA (4 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Sabes cuando tuvimos ese estilo..con un tal lopetegui



Fue tan efímero que ni me acuerdo. Bastante bochorno sufrí con aquel cambalache vergonzoso.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Sep 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Fue tan efímero que ni me acuerdo. Bastante bochorno sufrí con aquel cambalache vergonzoso.



A mí me nutrió ver a Diego Costa como el máximo delantero goleador de ese periodo tras oír a los catetos del Marca decir"no encajaba con el juego de la selección".


----------



## Suprimo (4 Sep 2021)

Pues Afrancia 9 puntos en 5 partidos en un grupo paquísimo y hoy ni grisman


----------



## barullo (4 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> A ver si con suerte palma Francia, que estos van con partidos adelantados y puede haber lol



No nos interesa que los grandes vayan quedando segundos porque nosotros lo vamos a ser casi seguros

Una repesca con Francia sería demigrante y a vida o muerte

No quiero ni imaginarmelo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2021)

francia no sabe que hacer en caso de toparse con un 5-3-2 ucraniano


----------



## Edu.R (5 Sep 2021)

Francia va a pasar, porque ni Ucrania ni Finlandia tienen nivel para dar guerra.

Ahora os digo, si Francia estuviese en otro grupo, pues alomejor se podría asustar.

Cuidado el grupo de Paises Bajos, con Noruega y Turquía, ahi hay mucha chicha.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2021)

ENesimo articulo del marca ensalzando al PAQUETE DE adama traore... Y MENOS MAL QUE ANSU fati ni esta en la sub 21...


----------



## jus (5 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ENesimo articulo del marca ensalzando al PAQUETE DE adama traore... Y MENOS MAL QUE ANSU fati ni esta en la sub 21...



Dejad de pensar en asu fati que el chico está lesionado por su rodilla MENISCO y eso le generara un dolor crónico de por vida, para mí el chico está perdido ya por salud para el fúbtol y para su vida: DOLOR CRÓNICO ARTRITIS 

Como no le coloquen una prótesis o no le hayan cosido o reconstruido el menisco (la ciencia de los cartílagos sigue en pañales) está jodido


----------



## barullo (5 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> Dejad de pensar en asu fati que el chico está lesionado por su rodilla MENISCO y eso le generara un dolor crónico de por vida, para mí el chico está perdido ya por salud para el fúbtol y para su vida: DOLOR CRÓNICO ARTRITIS
> 
> Como no le coloquen una prótesis o no le hayan cosido o reconstruido el menisco (la ciencia de los cartílagos sigue en pañales) está jodido



No sé qué le han colocado pero tiene 18 años. Si no se recupera un chaval así cuando otros mayores se han recuperado tú me dirás


----------



## Charlatan (5 Sep 2021)

italia-españa-alemania-francia-holanda sin mundial para follarse el putimundial de qatar...........
Moros no podel comprar paises amego..................


----------



## Edu.R (5 Sep 2021)

Charlatan dijo:


> italia-españa-alemania-francia-holanda sin mundial para follarse el putimundial de qatar...........
> Moros no podel comprar paises amego..................



Oye, pues sería muy top, la verdad.

O que jueguen con los juveniles.


----------



## jus (5 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No sé qué le han colocado pero tiene 18 años. Si no se recupera un chaval así cuando otros mayores se han recuperado tú me dirás



Sin saber cómo ha sido su operación y tratamiento: coser el menisco es lo único que puede salvar su carrera de verdad

Como le hayan quitado el menisco ese chico va a vivir un infierno de dolores por jugar sin una almohadilla natual que sirve de amortiguación entre la tibia y el peroné, eso lleva a los viejos a tener prótesis. POr eso los traumatólogos aunque sepan que uno tenga el menisco roto si puede es mejor que aguante con él ROTO porque saben que la única sustitución posible hoy día son con prótesis metálicas pero se pone eso ya cuando los cartilagos que rodean a la tiba y peroné están destrozados y el dolor ya es insufrible

Hablamos de gente que con 40 años está con el menisco roto aguantando y no te lo quitan, hoy día que le habrán ofrecido al chico? Los menisos solo se pueden coser si están rotos de una forma concreta, dudo que sea su caso, pero no se y no deseo saber, tengo yo 2 operacions de rodilla y por suerte no tiene nada que ver con meniscos ni cartílagos, con lo que por ahora me libro de las temidas CONDROMALACIAS (artitris).


----------



## euromelon (5 Sep 2021)

Hat trick de bale a joderse piperos hijos de puta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2021)

Primera parte Inglaterra 1 Andorra 0


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2021)

por fin LLORENTE de mediocampista


----------



## barullo (5 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Primera parte Inglaterra 1 Andorra 0



Pero han acabado 4-0 y no han caído 5 porque el portero andorrano le ha sacado una a mano cambiada a Kane que iba para dentro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Sep 2021)

Bueno veamos a España haciendo el gilipollas con pases en defensa ante la potencia mundial Georgia, ganaremos y empezarán con "vuelve la confianza"," victoria aplastante" y gilipolleces por el estilo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2021)

Georgia aparca el autobús ..gente muy alta y tal..y por supuesto ERIC GARCÍA de titular otra vez


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pero han acabado 4-0 y no han caído 5 porque el portero andorrano le ha sacado una a mano cambiada a Kane que iba para dentro



Ves como el fútbol moderno mejora todo. En otros tiempos era un 8-0


----------



## barullo (5 Sep 2021)




----------



## barullo (5 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno veamos a España haciendo el gilipollas con pases en defensa ante la potencia mundial Georgia, ganaremos y empezarán con "vuelve la confianza"," victoria aplastante" y gilipolleces por el estilo.



La verdad que aqui en España la prensa y los topicazos van muy unidos


----------



## Lemavos (5 Sep 2021)

Abel Ruiz? 

Qué jodida está la selección


----------



## barullo (5 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ves como el fútbol moderno mejora todo. En otros tiempos era un 8-0



Lo que ha pasado es que los andorranos meten unas hostias que Dios tirira, y los guiris han pillado el mensaje


----------



## barullo (5 Sep 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Abel Ruiz?
> 
> Qué jodida está la selección



Si lo ha llevado que lo pruebe coño, que para poner a Morata o al del Villarreal siempre hay tiempo


----------



## Lemavos (5 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si lo ha llevado que lo pruebe coño, que para poner a Morata o al del Villarreal siempre hay tiempo



Me parece correcto que lo pruebe.

Pero hay que reconocer que si la selección está probando a Abel Ruiz, es que vienen años duros para la selección.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 765526



No he visto mucho a Abel Ruiz, pero no creo que sean mejor que mir o Aspas.


----------



## barullo (5 Sep 2021)




----------



## barullo (5 Sep 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No he visto mucho a Abel Ruiz, pero no creo que sean mejor que mir o Aspas.



A mi me gustaría ver a Rafa Mir en uno de estos partidos que hacen falta goles

A ver si se lo lleva el mes que viene contra Italia


----------



## barullo (5 Sep 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Me parece correcto que lo pruebe.
> 
> Pero hay que reconocer que si la selección está probando a Abel Ruiz, es que vienen años duros para la selección.



Son tiempos duros de vacas flacas en el equipo nacional

La quinta de 2003 dicen algunos expertos que van a ser muy buenos quizá


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2021)

Otra vez el erci García casi cargándola


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Sep 2021)

Georgia: la mitad de sus jugadores camareros y la otra mitad funcionarios.

España: Futbolistas multimillonarios en las mejores ligas del mundo.


Resultado: Aburrimineto de cojones


----------



## pepetemete (5 Sep 2021)

Comentaristas españoles de La 1 dando vergüenza ajena.
El juego de España, una puta mierda. 
Espero que queden eliminados y nos eviten la vergüenza en el mundial de morolandia.


----------



## Lemavos (5 Sep 2021)

Hay que chutar desde fuera del area


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2021)

Por fin. Alguien chuta desde el borde


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2021)

Como hay 10 georgianos los rebotes pueden pasar


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (5 Sep 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Hay que chutar desde fuera del area



Y gol de Gaya


----------



## barullo (5 Sep 2021)

Otro golito debuten para mayor tranquilidad


----------



## Lemavos (5 Sep 2021)

Carlos soler es top, el barça lo tiene que fichar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Sep 2021)

Siiiii joder siiiiii, vamos a ganar el mundial!!!!!, Si podemos contra la poderosa Georgia imaginaos lo que podemos hacer contra selecciones de medio pelo como Brasil, Francia o Italia, vamos a arrasar hostia!!!!!

Voy a meterme cocaína.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2021)

Si quien le iba a decir a lucho que poner a Llorente de. Centrocampista ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siiiii joder siiiiii, vamos a ganar el mundial!!!!!, Si podemos contra la poderosa Georgia imaginaos lo que podemos hacer contra selecciones de medio pelo como Brasil, Francia o Italia, vamos a arrasar hostia!!!!!
> 
> Voy a meterme cocaína.



Italia tampoco es que nos achuchase demasiado


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2021)

Mientras tanto el partido en Brasil se para por bronca


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Sep 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> Comentaristas españoles de La 1 dando vergüenza ajena.
> El juego de España, una puta mierda.
> Espero que queden eliminados y nos eviten la vergüenza en el mundial de morolandia.



Teniendo en cuenta lo de jugar en invierno y que la liga no para como sí hace Alemania nos ahorrarían unos cuantos follones si España no se clasifica


----------



## barullo (5 Sep 2021)

A la vez que el partido de España con la app de UEFA.tv podéis ver gratis el Suiza-Italia


----------



## barullo (5 Sep 2021)

Gol de Gayá...que anulan

...que vaya apellido también no me jodas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2021)

Ojo argentina se marcha del Campo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2021)

Lamentabla Sudamérica..


----------



## barullo (5 Sep 2021)

Golito de Ferrán con la colaboración del rascanalgas del portero georgiano


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2021)

Ey pues el Brasil Argentina se está liando parda..porque la policía entro en el campo PARA DEPORTAR A 3 jugadores de boludolandia que estaban jugando a los 5 minutos del partido


----------



## Edge2 (5 Sep 2021)

Que pasa en brasil?


----------



## barullo (5 Sep 2021)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que pasa en brasil?



Que la policía entro en el campo a deportar a 3argentinos..en el minuto 5del partido


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2021)

Suspendido. Tronchante.patetics Sudamérica


----------



## mendeley (5 Sep 2021)

El Covid es el jugador 12.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Sep 2021)

Han esperado a que empiece el partido para intervenir jajajaajaja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Sep 2021)

La mujer esa de gafas del banquillo de España, que tiene pinta de ser familia cercana de sauron quien coño es, llevo viéndola años.


----------



## barullo (5 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La mujer esa de gafas del banquillo de España, que tiene pinta de ser familia cercana de sauron quien coño es, llevo viéndola años.



Es una rusa. Empleada de la federación. Ni siquiera es española en serio


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es una rusa. Empleada de la federación. Ni siquiera es española en serio


----------



## HArtS (5 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Que la policía entro en el campo a deportar a 3argentinos..en el minuto 5del partido



Hace tiempo que los brasileños están recurriendo a métodos antideportivos para ganar partidos, a nivel de selección y de clubes.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es una rusa. Empleada de la federación. Ni siquiera es española en serio



Silvia Dorschnerova


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2021)

Ahí veis Georgia pierde 3 a 0 y siguen con su autobús


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2021)

Joder conelunai ese


----------



## barullo (5 Sep 2021)

Joder qué porterito tenemos


----------



## barullo (5 Sep 2021)

Golito de Sarabia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Sep 2021)

"somos líderes"

By ferrer.


----------



## barullo (5 Sep 2021)

Casi nos enchufan uno, esta vez ha metido buena mano


----------



## barullo (5 Sep 2021)

Lo que acaba de fallar nuestro 9 con el portero


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2021)

Si de encajar 3 goles en el último grupo para Rusia ..a encajar 6


----------



## Lemavos (5 Sep 2021)

Vaya liada del responsable de sanidad y seguridad de Brasil 

Latinoamérica ha quedado mal


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2021)

Inaudito San marino ha marcado ante Polonia


----------



## Edge2 (5 Sep 2021)

Va a empezar el ecuador chile, porra?


----------



## HArtS (5 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Va a empezar el ecuador chile, porra?



Debería ganar Ecuador de forma cómoda.

Tengo entendido que Chile en Quito pierde casi siempre.


----------



## barullo (5 Sep 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Debería ganar Ecuador de forma cómoda.
> 
> Tengo entendido que Chile en Quito pierde casi siempre.



Alli se ahogan todos los equipos por la altitud  

Ver perder alli a Argentina con un carro goles no tiene precio


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Va a empezar el ecuador chile, porra?



La policía entra en el minuto 17:14


----------



## HArtS (6 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Alli se ahogan todos los equipos por la altitud



A la altitud suma calor, humedad y que los ecuatorianos son medianamente buenos y tienes un equipo que de local es prácticamente invencible.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Sep 2021)

En Sudamérica en principio solo podemos descartar a Bolivia y a Venezuela. Los otros 8 se pueden clasificar.

En el resto de confederaciones están empezando las rondas finales, hasta noviembre no habrá mucho que decir.

En Europa ojito con Italia. Suiza depende de si misma para ganar el grupo. Es verdad que tendría al menos que empatar en Italia, pero ahi está. Italia, junto con España, Portugal y Paises Bajos son los que parecen en duda para ir directos.


----------



## Lemavos (8 Sep 2021)

Ojo con kosovo


----------



## barullo (8 Sep 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ojo con kosovo



Pues si nos joden estos apaga y vámonos


----------



## Lemavos (8 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues si nos joden estos apaga y vámonos



No han perdido ni un partido 

Y los equipos del este siempre son peleones


----------



## Edu.R (8 Sep 2021)

Bueno, a ver que tal contra la Federación de fútbol de Kosovo (Los comentaristas no pueden decir Kosovo porque España no reconoce este pais  ). Esta noche hacemos un resumen de como van los grupos, a falta de las dos últimas ventanas (Octubre y Noviembre).


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Bien otra vez LLORENTE de lateral


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Con tronco Morata en punta


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Sep 2021)

Otra vez les están ganando la espalda a los nuestros.


----------



## El Juani (8 Sep 2021)

Qué despropósito de línea defensiva tenemos...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Y que cojones hace KOKE de delantero...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 Sep 2021)

Mi análisis del partido KOS-ESP:

Luis Enrique, tu padre es Amunike....

Chao y un cordial saludo a todos...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

El 433 da cáncer con sida


----------



## barullo (8 Sep 2021)

Es un partido cojonudo para ensayar tiros lejanos

No sé qué esperan


----------



## El Juani (8 Sep 2021)

Luis Enrique está en plan cabezón, no hacer cambios importantes ni significativos porque de hacerlo estaría diciendo que antes se equivocó. Hace cosas extrañísimas. Lo de Llorente por ejemplo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (8 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El 433 da cáncer con sida



Sobre todo con Busquets, un tio que no puede con las botas, como centro defensivo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Morata..yrafa mir en casa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Balonazo kosovar y ya tienes la contra...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Sep 2021)

Somos mu malos. Al nivel de la selección de Miera.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Y en estos partidos recuerdo porque lopetegui solo ponía a Morata en caso de no estar Costa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Sep 2021)

Está siendo un espectáculo lamentable, nos jugamos ir a un mundial y estos haciendo el gilipollas contra la potencia mundial Kosovo.
No tienen sangre.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Por fin les dio por chutar


----------



## barullo (8 Sep 2021)

Golazo de Fornalls


----------



## barullo (8 Sep 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Somos mu malos. Al nivel de la selección de Miera.



No jodas. La selección de Miera eran unos vagonetas a parte de paquetes claro


----------



## Edu.R (8 Sep 2021)

En caso de empate a puntos, lo primero que se mira es la diferencia de goles general. Convendría ampliar la ventaja por si Suecia se deja ese empate y no haya que ganarles de más de un gol.


----------



## Suprimo (8 Sep 2021)

Venga chavales que hoy marca Morralla, ya va tocando


----------



## Suprimo (8 Sep 2021)

Cagada de lapor, es lo hostia la sensación que hay de empate


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

No entiendo tener 2 extremos en la misma banda y que no corran


----------



## Edu.R (8 Sep 2021)

Los centrales me parecen flojos con avaricia, pero bueno. Y no solo hoy.

Si Nacho y Albiol están biegos para L.Enrique, que vamos a hacer.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Y otra CAGADA MAS EN DEFENSA


----------



## El Juani (8 Sep 2021)

Vaya basura de equipo en la contención...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Es lo que pasa cuando haces tropecientos cambios partido tras partido


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Me recuerda que con lopetegui Íñigo jugó una vez hizo un par de cagadas y nunca volvió a ser convocado


----------



## El Juani (8 Sep 2021)

Pero es que un pase fácil, se le va el control a Iñigo Martínez. Es que son situaciones que no son comprensibles para un jugador de esta talla. Es todo un desmadre. Otro pase fácil arriba en línea de 3/4 arriba se pierde otro balón porque se quiere hacer un taconazo.

Y después esa salida... por favor, qué cojones pasa???


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Que cojones hace el Simón


----------



## Suprimo (8 Sep 2021)

Venga chavales, que esto parece un partido del Atleti


----------



## Edu.R (8 Sep 2021)

Kosovo no está mereciendo ir perdiendo el partido, y lo sabemos todos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Sale el negraco traore ..


----------



## El Juani (8 Sep 2021)

Porque son muy malos los de Kosovo, otra selección de cierto nivel nos hubiera metido hoy 3 goles fácilmente, con los fallos que tenemos...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Bien ponemos a un negro en su banda cambiada


----------



## kokod (8 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Sale el negraco traore ..



Por lo menos este corre por la banda... Luego ya lo de centrar se lo dejamos a otro


----------



## El Juani (8 Sep 2021)

El problema que tiene Traoré es el sistema de España más bien.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Eso adama en su banda cambiada..ya marca 4 goles por temporada
.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

kokod dijo:


> Por lo menos este corre por la banda... Luego ya lo de centrar se lo dejamos a otro



Y en banda cambiada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> El problema que tiene Traoré es el sistema de España más bien.



Uno que marca 2 goles la temporada pasada..ejem..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Adama se resbala con el balón...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Gol de Grecia


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (8 Sep 2021)

Gooooooooooooollllllllllllllll de Greciaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## El Juani (8 Sep 2021)

Gol de Grecia ante los Suecos.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Sep 2021)

Gol de Bakasetas en Atenas, eso cambia completamente la película.


----------



## Lemavos (8 Sep 2021)

Vamos Grecia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Pero que cojones hace KOKE de delantero y no Llorente..dios este planteamiento táctico es horrible


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Se va morralla haciendo un partidazo digno de julio Salinas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Con lo cual jugamos sin 9


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Mucho toque y toque ellos con un melonazo y al correr..


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (8 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Se va morralla haciendo un partidazo digno de julio Salinas



A Salinas no me lo toques. El puto amo. Le he visto meter balones con el culo. Y no es broma. A mi no me gustaba nada al principio, pero después lo veías en el campo, había una pelota tonta en el área, nadie sabía como acaba en sus pies, tiraba y gol. Saltaba de espaldas le tocaba donde fuese y gol. Centraba y gol. Yo le he visto marcar entre trescientos millones de piernas y el portero.........pasaba entre todas y además sin ir fuerte y entraba. 

Era desgarbado, de aspecto torpón, sin una gran técnica, pero salvo muchisimos partidos al Barça.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Sep 2021)

Grecia 2-0 Suecia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Que mierda de defensa tenemos


----------



## Hermericus (8 Sep 2021)

Vaya repaso que nos esta dando Kosovo.

Podría llevar media docena de goles.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> A Salinas no me lo toques. El puto amo. Le he visto meter balones con el culo. Y no es broma. A mi no me gustaba nada al principio, pero después lo veías en el campo, había una pelota tonta en el área, nadie sabía como acaba en sus pies, tiraba y gol. Saltaba de espaldas le tocaba donde fuese y gol. Centraba y gol. Yo le he visto marcar entre trescientos millones de piernas y el portero.........pasaba entre todas y además sin ir fuerte y entraba.
> 
> Era desgarbado, de aspecto torpón, sin una gran técnica, pero salvo muchisimos partidos al Barça.



Pero no en la selección


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Tenemos. Una mierda de centrales un medio campo flojo porque solo está Busquets cojo...


----------



## Edu.R (8 Sep 2021)

El VAR confirma el gol de Grecia (Pavlidis).


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (8 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pero no en la selección



Aquí hizo doblete. El segundo "salinas" total









El cómico doblete de Julio Salinas en Macedonia: más carambolas imposible - MarcaTV


Doblete de Salinas, tras su error ante Italia en el Mundial de Estados Unidos, en el Macedonia 0-2 España celebrado el 12 de octubre de 1994.




videos.marca.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Menuda mierda de centro del traore


----------



## El primo del Adric (8 Sep 2021)

Marca Suecia

Grecia 2-1 Suecia


----------



## Edu.R (8 Sep 2021)

Gol de Quaison en Atenas, recortan diferencias, 2-1.

No es preocupante mientras nosotros ganemos con paquismo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Y sale albiol para los minutos de la basura


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (8 Sep 2021)

A ver, que este grupo tiene a 3 equipos decentes y un cuarto que es peleón. Que Grecia ha sido campeona de Europa, que no son cojos. Que los de Kosovo tienen oficio y es difícil ganarlos y Suecia tiene un buen nivel.


----------



## Suprimo (8 Sep 2021)

Albiol en el 85' por regulín


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (8 Sep 2021)

Gooooooooooooooollllllllllll De España.............ya revisado


----------



## Suprimo (8 Sep 2021)

A puntito de robarnos


----------



## Edu.R (8 Sep 2021)

Bueno, ahora estamos ya para ganar el Mundial casi casi.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Gol de Torres..... Ferrán


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Sep 2021)

España por fin a entendido que tiene que comprar los partidos joder, siiiii, vamos a ganar el mundial de catar con goles por videomarcador, siiiiiii!!!!!!!! Joder siiiii!!!!


----------



## barullo (8 Sep 2021)

Golazo de Ferrán


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Bueno albiol ya ha dado más solidez en 5 minutos que el Laporte ese


----------



## Suprimo (8 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Gol de Torres..... Ferrán



Más goles que Morralla...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Traore corre mucho y tal..pero na una a derechas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Sep 2021)

Y ahora con dos cojones a ponernos a dar taconazos porque somos los putos amos siii joder siiii, los próximos campeones del mundo!!!!!!!


----------



## Suprimo (8 Sep 2021)

Traoré = mucho físico poco juego


----------



## Suprimo (8 Sep 2021)

6 minutazos de añadido en Grecia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Traoré = mucho físico poco juego



2 goles cada 38 partidos hasta costa con embolia pulmonar tenía mejores números


----------



## Suprimo (8 Sep 2021)

Empiezo a tener miedo de la vuelta con Grecia


----------



## Suprimo (8 Sep 2021)

Ya van 8 de añadido, es la pvta hostia


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (8 Sep 2021)

A Luis Enrique le ciega la cabezonería (como a casi todos los seleccionadores que he visto en mi vida) y su antimadridismo.
Falta solidez en el centro de la defensa. Y Asensio en vez de Traoré.

Grecia gana y pone patas arriba el grupo, por suerte.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> A Luis Enrique le ciega la cabezonería (como a casi todos los seleccionadores que he visto en mi vida) y su antimadridismo.
> Falta solidez en el centro de la defensa. Y Asensio en vez de Traoré.
> 
> Grecia gana y pone patas arriba el grupo, por suerte.



Albiol ha dado más solidez en defensa que el gabacho en todo el partido..


----------



## Suprimo (8 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> 2 goles cada 38 partidos hasta costa con embolia pulmonar tenía mejores números



Ponte a sumar minutos que a lo mejor tampoco es tan catastrófico, pero por lo menos está ahí, el 9 de España es un desastre que debe de meter gol cada 300 minutos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ponte a sumar minutos que a lo mejor tampoco es tan catastrófico, pero por lo menos está ahí, el 9 de España es un desastre que debe de meter gol cada 300 minutos



Rafa mir llama a la puerta..la altura del llorente riojano pero con velocidad


----------



## Suprimo (8 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Rafa mir llama a la puerta..la altura del llorente riojano pero con velocidad



España es un traje con retazos de telas, se necesita un nvcleo dvro,, tipos que nadie ponga en duda que están convocados

Y lo digo porque ni me interesa que se clasifiquen a un mundial en invierno que termine jodiendo *TODA* la temporada


----------



## El Juani (8 Sep 2021)

Hemos llegado a un nivel esperpéntico... en otros tiempos esto estaría más que solventado en un grupo como en el que estamos, todo victorias, goleadas y chupándonos las pollas unos a los otros. A día de hoy, estamos pendientes de un Grecia-Suecia para ver si nos da los puntos, si se la pega los rubiales y nosotros pasándola canutas con un país que tiene un reconocimiento dudoso a nivel internacional.


----------



## Suprimo (8 Sep 2021)

Hoy que Gales ha metido cero goles no hay titulares de Bale


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

CON LOPETEGUI no pasaba,,, albania TIRO 0 veces A puerta....


----------



## Edu.R (9 Sep 2021)

Bueno, que nadie se olvide que hay que ganar a Grecia en Atenas en Noviembre. Ojito con esto.

Y luego a Suecia en Sevilla. Si que dependemos de nosotros mismos, pero son dos partidos duros sin opción de fallo.

En Octubre tenemos la revancha con Italia en Roma, perfecta para hacer demagogia independientemente del resultado.


----------



## jus (9 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, que nadie se olvide que hay que ganar a Grecia en Atenas en Noviembre. Ojito con esto.
> 
> Y luego a Suecia en Sevilla. Si que dependemos de nosotros mismos, pero son dos partidos duros sin opción de fallo.
> 
> En Octubre tenemos la revancha con Italia en Roma, perfecta para hacer demagogia independientemente del resultado.



Alguien viendo cómo juega españa duda de que grecia nos puede ganar o empatar?


España es una castaña de juego y estilo. Es monotonía y dependencia abosluta de juego estático sin capacidad de dar opciones diversas para ir a portería.

No tiene regate ni desborde, no tiene capacidad de sorprender en pocos toques. Es un bloque de jugadores blandos trotones en el centro del campo sobre todo.

Yo ya tengo claro que Luis Enrique hay que echarle, no ha formado ningún bloque, es cierto que no tenemos mucho donde elegir, pero eso no quita que no se le pueda poner espíritu de combate y otras cualidades para llegar a portería.

COn Busquets jugamos con 1 menos en defensa y en buscar el ataque, si metieramos a Pedri pasaría lo mismo: 2 menos, con koke tenemos un trotoón sin gol ni llegada ni pase en profundidad. 

Cuando mete a Adama (es un paquete lo sabemos) lo mete sin tener 2 delanteros para que rematen a puerta. Un despropósito totalmente.

Lo dicho, esta selección no tiene gol, ni buscar recursos para buscar la portería, solo 1: sobar la bola, le sumas la defensa y medio blandos y a nada que haya un equipo apañado bien armado atrás los españoles no saben hacer nada alternativo.

Grecia = empate y contra Suecia idem!!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Sep 2021)

Ayer albiol con 6 minutos dio más solidez que el gabacho y el Íñigo al que lopetegui nunca convocaba por las cagadas que hacía..
También el 433 hace que perdamos el centro del campo..y hace que el otro delantero este en el corner..
Ahí Morata yéndose al borde del área a recoger el balón en vez de liarse a empujones.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Sep 2021)

Traore está convocado gracias a la campaña del Marca..misma campaña que la de ansu Fati . casualidad de la masía...


----------



## jus (9 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Traore está convocado gracias a la campaña del Marca..misma campaña que la de ansu Fati . casualidad de la masía...



Por cierto olvidaos de ansu fati, le han quitado el menisco y para la edad que tiene en unos cuantos años le empezará la artrosis.

Game over para el chaval


----------



## Manero (9 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> Alguien viendo cómo juega españa duda de que grecia nos puede ganar o empatar?
> 
> 
> España es una castaña de juego y estilo. Es monotonía y dependencia abosluta de juego estático sin capacidad de dar opciones diversas para ir a portería.
> ...



Luis Enrique ha metido a España en la final four de la Nations League, semis en la Euro cayendo en los penaltis, y tras lo de ayer con pie y medio ya en la clasificación del próximo Mundial. Y todo eso con una selección en transición y sin ni una sola estrella mundial.

Y con lo que tiene aún querrás que jueguen como el Brasil del 70 no te jode. Si ya sabemos todos lo que os molesta de Luis Enrique y no es precisamente su calidad como entrenador ni el rendimiento que sabe sacar de sus equipos.


----------



## jus (9 Sep 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Luis Enrique ha metido a España en la final four de la Nations League, semis en la Euro cayendo en los penaltis, y tras lo de ayer con pie y medio ya en la clasificación del próximo Mundial. Y todo eso con una selección en transición y sin ni una sola estrella mundial.
> 
> Y con lo que tiene aún querrás que jueguen como el Brasil del 70 no te jode. Si ya sabemos todos lo que os molesta de Luis Enrique y no es precisamente su calidad como entrenador ni el rendimiento que sabe sacar de sus equipos.



*Luis Enrique está demostrando que no tiene cualidades para jugar a alternativas. Llegamos a semis solo ganando un partido en 90 min. Con un juego donde no tenemos opciones de meter un gol en nada que no sea dando mil toques.

Ver jugar a la selección es apostar por el muermo, en cuanto nos coja una selección con mordiente arriba nos puede machacar haciendo la mitad de toques que nosotros (italia nos metió un gol así, con un jugador ratonero como Chiesa les valió, nosotros CERO PATATERO, imaginate contra Mbappé o similares)*

Cuando tienes un equipo donde solo sabes jugar a tocar y tocar con endebles medios y defensas solo te queda apostar a que el rival no tenga capacidad de clavártela cuando tenga la opción

Como nos coja una brasil, francia hasta Holanda nos matan!!! son equipos MUY FISICOS que sin necesidad de tocar mil veces la pelota (sobre todo los 2 primeros) nos machacan a la contra. Y eso que francia tienen a deschamps que solo sabe desaprovechar la mejor generación desde henry y zidane

Mirate bien el futbol de españa: trotón, sobón de balones, y endebles. Esa es la realidad, las semis de la euro fueron un espejismo y la UEFA nations league nadie la toma 'en serio'.

Ahhh un ejemplo de equipo que se fue yendo a la mierda por apostar por el futbol trotón: la alemania de LOW, desde que gano el mundial apostando por el toque pero con aún algo de empuje, ha matado a los jugadores de empuje y solo ha sabido sacar pasabolas y así les está yendo. Al menos con Low, ahora no sé cómo va a quedar.

Mejor ejemplo de Alemania de Low imposible


----------



## Manero (9 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> Luis Enrique está demostrando que no tiene cualidades para jugar a alternativas. Llegamos a semis solo ganando un partido en 90 min. Con un juego donde no tenemos opciones de meter un gol en nada que no sea dando mil toques.
> 
> Ver jugar a la selección es apostar por el muermo, en cuanto nos coja una selección con mordiente arriba nos puede machacar haciendo la mitad de toques que nosotros
> 
> ...



Soy el primero al que no le gusta nada como juega esta España pero solo digo que Luis Enrique con su estilo de juego le está sacando rendimiento a lo que tiene, otro entrenador y con otro estilo no se si lograría los mismos resultados. Por eso querer cargarse a Luis Enrique cuando el problema es que España tiene a jugadores mediocres y que los mejores son muy jóvenes no me parece lo mejor.

Porque que quieres que España haga un fútbol directo y vertical cuando no tenemos arriba ni un Mbappé ni un Haaland ni nada que se les parezca. O que España haga un juego más físico y de transiciones rápidas cuando tampoco tenemos jugadores físicos que tengan un mínimo de cálidad. Para lo que tenemos el juego posicional y de toque es lo mejor, solo queda esperar unos años a que los jóvenes vayan madurando y cogiendo experiencia para poder jugar mejor y aspirar a ganar algo otra vez.


----------



## BGA (9 Sep 2021)

A mi juicio a la selección Española le falta velocidad, precisión y descaro. Los triunfos conseguidos contaron con las tres premisas, si falla alguna de ellas, como la precisión en el caso de jugadores con menos quilates, o el descaro que implica jugar con las ideas claras, dando lo mismo mil toques que tan solo uno. Falta versatilidad y como ya dije, el punto más flaco está en la fortaleza psicológica, mal que nos lleva acompañando demasiado tiempo, con ese aparte de la época de Luís Aragonés y su estela. Yo no veo felices a los jugadores, dando la impresión de que se enfrentan en cada partido al examen final de sus carreras. Se vuelven conservadores y derivan todos la responsabilidad al grupo. Es cuando se rompe con ese círculo vicioso que surgen los líderes y nosotros no los tenemos, por una fatal mezcla entre no querer cagarla individualmente -que se lo digan a los que cometieron fallos garrafales- y que se aspira a repetir viejas glorias con un estilo demasiado manido, sobre todo, porque a la falta de precisión le acompaña la falta de coraje. Algunas veces me da la sensación de que nuestra selección de fútbol oscila entre un mar de nervios que no se controlan y que concluyen en "yo no he sido".

La apuesta cabezona por jugadores tocados en su fortaleza psicológica debería ser entendida como un sacrificio en el altar de la vanidad de los seleccionadores.


----------



## jus (9 Sep 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Soy el primero al que no le gusta nada como juega esta España pero solo digo que Luis Enrique con su estilo de juego le está sacando rendimiento a lo que tiene, otro entrenador y con otro estilo no se si lograría los mismos resultados. Por eso querer cargarse a Luis Enrique cuando el problema es que España tiene a jugadores mediocres y que los mejores son muy jóvenes no me parece lo mejor.
> 
> Porque que quieres que España haga un fútbol directo y vertical cuando no tenemos arriba ni un Mbappé ni un Haaland ni nada que se les parezca. O que España haga un juego más físico y de transiciones rápidas cuando tampoco tenemos jugadores físicos que tengan un mínimo de cálidad. Para lo que tenemos el juego posicional y de toque es lo mejor, solo queda esperar unos años a que los jóvenes vayan madurando y cogiendo experiencia para poder jugar mejor y aspirar a ganar algo otra vez.



Los jovenes que maduren van a acostumbrarse a jugar al PUTO TROTE!!! que no lo ves macho. AL fútbol cansino de pasecito plan Pedri en la Euro donde todos lo sensatos veíamos que jugábamos con 1 menos por él. Toques de 5 metros a asegurar y ya está (no critico la calidad de Pedri sino su utilidad en el juego para buscar la portería)

EL futbol de españa se está volviendo muy antipático en el mundo, es un futbol ABURRIDO, es el único equipo que veo INCAPAZ de poder ganar por empuje, por ir a la medio heroica, es como el puto barça pero aún peor, con peores jugadores.


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Sep 2021)

No entiendo por qué tanta prisa para zanjar la fase clasificatoria. Al fin y al cabo el mundial es en otoño del próximo año.


----------



## jus (9 Sep 2021)

BGA dijo:


> A mi juicio a la selección Española le falta velocidad, precisión y descaro. Los triunfos conseguidos contaron con las tres premisas, si falla alguna de ellas, como la precisión en el caso de jugadores con menos quilates, o el descaro que implica jugar con las ideas claras, dando lo mismo mil toques que tan solo uno. Falta versatilidad y como ya dije, el punto más flaco está en la fortaleza psicológica, mal que nos lleva acompañando demasiado tiempo, con ese aparte de la época de Luís Aragonés y su estela. Yo no veo felices a los jugadores, dando la impresión de que se enfrentan en cada partido al examen final de sus carreras. Se vuelven conservadores y derivan todos la responsabilidad al grupo. Es cuando se rompe con ese círculo vicioso que surgen los líderes y nosotros no los tenemos, por una fatal mezcla entre no querer cagarla individualmente -que se lo digan a los que cometieron fallos garrafales- y que se aspira a repetir viejas glorias con un estilo demasiado manido, sobre todo, porque a la falta de precisión le acompaña la falta de coraje. Algunas veces me da la sensación de que nuestra selección de fútbol oscila entre un mar de nervios que no se controlan y que concluyen en "yo no he sido".
> 
> La apuesta cabezona por jugadores tocados en su fortaleza psicológica debería ser entendida como un sacrificio en el altar de la vanidad de los seleccionadores.



Cuando jugaba al fútbol recuerdo en momentos que jugábamos contra equipos físicos que nuestro único recurso era el toque, toque, toque plan a ver si nos sale, nos plantamos en el área y empujándola: GOL y así todo el partido. Claro, nos llegaba un equipo con físico y calidad y nos las clavaban (por edad lo que sea)

España es parecido, una vedettes parecen jugando, no saben hacer más que el baile 'bonito' fácil y si eso gusta genial. Pero hoy ya este estilo lo manejan casi todos, y se sabe cómo 'tumbarlo' y es presión alta o tener capacidad de marcar en alguna genialidad o arrancada. Por eso tuvimos mucha suerte que no nos tocara FRANCIA en la euro en cuartos y que nos tocara Croacia (que esta vieja y de capa caida, era lenta y previsible), porque nos abría destrozado en 2-3 jugadas y mira que francia con deschamps tela marinera tienen (no juegan a una castaña).


----------



## jus (9 Sep 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> No entiendo por qué tanta prisa para zanjar la fase clasificatoria. Al fin y al cabo el mundial es en otoño del próximo año.



La queja no es esa, la queja es que se ve que el juego de la selección nos está llevando al precipicio, el estilo, la sin sustancia del juego, no hay alma, todo queda a que en algún momendo de los 32523626 toques lleguemos y marquemos.

Le sumas que no hay calidad y estamos jodidos. Morata no vale de delantero de inicio, y fuera de eso qué hay? un falso 9 para la mente de Luis Enrique? Saca a Adama que solo sabe correr y meter algun centro y resulta que quita a delanteros para jugar con falso 9 sin nadie quien rematar o estar solo. 

No se percata que busquets está para el arrastre

Sumale que Grecia nos empató, que meter un gol nos cuesta un porrón, el equipo contrario le vale con encerrarse y salir a morder que en 4 toques nos plantan una ocasión, Suecia a España le tiene cogida la medida y contra Grecia... cuando tienen los suecos que ser los que lleven la alternativa NO SABEN HACERLO

Pues españa NO SABE JUGAR A METER LA PELOTITA EN UNA ARRANCADA O SIMILAR. No sabe meter balón entrelíneas, no hay nadie que regatee y rompa las defensas.

EL problema que no se busca alternativas y vamos mal así


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> La queja no es esa, la queja es que se ve que el juego de la selección nos está llevando al precipicio, el estilo, la sin sustancia del juego, no hay alma, todo queda a que en algún momendo de los 32523626 toques lleguemos y marquemos.
> 
> Le sumas que no hay calidad y estamos jodidos. Morata no vale de delantero de inicio, y fuera de eso qué hay? un falso 9 para la mente de Luis Enrique? Saca a Adama que solo sabe correr y meter algun centro y resulta que quita a delanteros para jugar con falso 9 sin nadie quien rematar o estar solo.
> 
> ...




Cuando un equipo carece de desequilibrio,ha de conceder muy poco atrás para maximizar los pocos goles que se consigan. Hay montones de ejemplos de clubes y selecciones que han conseguido títulos así. Y España ,con escasa clarividencia en ataque,y gran fragilidad atrás,ha llegado a semis de una Euro. Ni tan mal.


----------



## tururut12 (9 Sep 2021)

Lo bueno de los resultados de ayer:

- España depende de sí misma.

Lo malo:

- Grecia y Suecia también.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No jodas. La selección de Miera eran unos vagonetas a parte de paquetes claro



Jugamos peor que aquellos.

Y no era tan mal equipo:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Sep 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> No entiendo por qué tanta prisa para zanjar la fase clasificatoria. Al fin y al cabo el mundial es en otoño del próximo año.



Posiblemente porque habrá que empezar la clasificación para la siguiente euro antes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> Cuando jugaba al fútbol recuerdo en momentos que jugábamos contra equipos físicos que nuestro único recurso era el toque, toque, toque plan a ver si nos sale, nos plantamos en el área y empujándola: GOL y así todo el partido. Claro, nos llegaba un equipo con físico y calidad y nos las clavaban (por edad lo que sea)
> 
> España es parecido, una vedettes parecen jugando, no saben hacer más que el baile 'bonito' fácil y si eso gusta genial. Pero hoy ya este estilo lo manejan casi todos, y se sabe cómo 'tumbarlo' y es presión alta o tener capacidad de marcar en alguna genialidad o arrancada. Por eso tuvimos mucha suerte que no nos tocara FRANCIA en la euro en cuartos y que nos tocara Croacia (que esta vieja y de capa caida, era lenta y previsible), porque nos abría destrozado en 2-3 jugadas y mira que francia con deschamps tela marinera tienen (no juegan a una castaña).



Y nos lo han demostrado Suecia y Kosovo: si tú estás en mi campo tocando y tocando me basta con robarte, balonazo hacia arriba y con un par de delanteros rápidos te puedo ganar el partido.


----------



## jus (9 Sep 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y nos lo han demostrado Suecia y Kosovo: si tú estás en mi campo tocando y tocando me basta con robarte, balonazo hacia arriba y con un par de delanteros rápidos te puedo ganar el partido.



POr eso dije que tuvimos tremenda suerte que Suiza se cepillara a Francia, porque nos toca Francia y Mbappe, Benzemá y Griezzman con encima la vedette 'Pogba' nos fumigan.

Si es que eso les pasó a los suizos, empezaron ganado 1-0, pero los franceses se pusieron las pilas y en 10 min metieron 3 goles arrollando a su rival. Luego les empató suiza de milagro, pero es lo que hubo.

Brasil por ejemplo es un ejemplo de equipo que ya no tiene juego bonito sambero plan cinturas eléctricas y regates samba. Ahora son muy físicos y juegan a saber que si tienen que meterte un gol en 5 toques lo hacen, pero saben también tener la posesión y usar el físico

España solo sabe tener el balón en el pie, eso valía hace 8 años con jugadores en forma, hoy? no es suficiente


----------



## El Juani (9 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> España solo sabe tener el balón en el pie, eso valía hace 8 años con jugadores en forma, hoy? no es suficiente



Y tampoco eso. Se tiene menos precisión, menos control del balón y más fallos en la salida. Y es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola, por el dibujo/sistema utilizado en el campo y porque no está conjuntando el equipo, eso provoca falta de seguridad, mal posicionamiento, poca movilidad e imprecisiones y nerviosismo. Todo va unido.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Sep 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> No entiendo por qué tanta prisa para zanjar la fase clasificatoria. Al fin y al cabo el mundial es en otoño del próximo año.



Porque al aplazarse la Eurocopa a 2021 y todas las ventanas de selecciones, se petó el calendario. La fase de clasificación tendría que haber empezado en septiembre de 2020 y acabado en noviembre de 2021.

La fase final de la Liga de Naciones se iba a jugar en junio de 2021.

Normalmente son 5 ventanas de 2 partidos oficiales, con relleno de por medio. Ha habido que hacer dos de tres partidos y meter las repescas en 2022.

Otra cosa es que con el calendario aprovado, moviesen el Mundial a Noviembre-Diciembre en vez de junio-julio como toda la vida, que ojo a ver que hacen para la 2022-23... porque el jaleo con los clubes va a ser mítico. Desde mediados de noviembre y todo diciembre, la competición estará parada. Un despropósito.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Sep 2021)

Europa

Grupo A: Serbia tendrá que ganar a Portugal en Lisboa para ganar el grupo, aunque la repesca parece que no corre peligro. El resto, sin opciones aparentes.
Grupo B: España tiene que ganar en Atenas y a Suecia en Sevilla, pero depende de si misma. Aun sufrirá. Suecia es favorita para pelear, aunque Grecia tiene opciones.
Grupo C: Italia lo tiene muy de cara, aunque Suiza aun podría luchar (Y es favorita para ir a la repesca). Aunque tendría que ganar todo, incluyendo a Italia en Roma.
Grupo D: Francia lo tiene también de forma virtual hecho. Para la repesca: Ucrania, Finlandia o Bosnia-Herzegovina.
Grupo E: Paseo de Bélgica. La repesca se la jugarán entre R.Checa y Gales.
Grupo F: Paseo de Dinamarca. La repesca entre Escocia, Israel y Austria.
Grupo G: Paises Bajos, Noruega, Turquía. Aparentemente Paises Bajos tiene mejor calendario y debería ser quien se clasifique directa, pero las otras dos tienen opciones, sobretodo teniendo en cuenta que queda un Paises Bajos - Noruega el último día.
Grupo H: Croacia y Rusia se jugarán la clasificación directa y la repesca. El último día hay en Split un Croacia-Rusia.
Grupo I: Inglaterra directa, y la repesca para Albania, Polonia o Hungría.
Grupo J: Alemania directa, y la repesca para Rumanía, Armenia o Macedonia del Norte.

Asia

Del grupo A, Irán y Corea del Sur parecen favoritos. Del B, Australia y Japón, aunque Japón perdió con Omán y da opciones a este pais y a Arabia Saudí. Los 3º jugarían un play-off para ir a la repesca.

América del Norte

La sorpresa podría ser Canadá, aunque solo llevamos 3 partidos de 14. Parece que salvo Jamaica y El Salvador, las otras 6 podrían acceder a los puestos de honor.

América del Sur

Brasil y Argentina parecen fijas (Brasil desde luego), Bolivia y Venezuela lo tienen complicado. Con las otras 6, todo es posible (2 plazas directas y 1 de repesca).

---------

África y Oceanía están empezando, no se puede decir nada.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Sep 2021)

Espero que el Suecia España sea en el pizjuan..


----------



## Edu.R (9 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Espero que el Suecia España sea en el pizjuan..



En la Cartuja.

Les ha dado por usar la Cartuja para todo. 

Por cierto, de los 4 partidos, 2 en la Cartuja, y luego Granada y Badajoz. Que poca rotación.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> En la Cartuja.
> 
> Les ha dado por usar la Cartuja para todo.
> 
> Por cierto, de los 4 partidos, 2 en la Cartuja, y luego Granada y Badajoz. Que poca rotación.



El césped estaba de pena..la última vez..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Sep 2021)

Que tiempos en que usabamos el Bernabéu o el Wanda...o el Calderón...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Sep 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Cuando un equipo carece de desequilibrio,ha de conceder muy poco atrás para maximizar los pocos goles que se consigan. Hay montones de ejemplos de clubes y selecciones que han conseguido títulos así. Y España ,con escasa clarividencia en ataque,y gran fragilidad atrás,ha llegado a semis de una Euro. Ni tan mal.



La queja es que hemos bajado el nivel respecto del último entrenador...de hecho hemos perdido más partidos oficiales desde del bosque..


----------



## Edu.R (9 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Que tiempos en que usabamos el Bernabéu o el Wanda...o el Calderón...



Yo soy partidario de rotar, todo el mundo tiene derecho a ver a la selección. Pero después de que la Cartuja fuera sede de la Euro, darle 2 partidos de 4 me parece una exageración, la verdad.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo soy partidario de rotar, todo el mundo tiene derecho a ver a la selección. Pero después de que la Cartuja fuera sede de la Euro, darle 2 partidos de 4 me parece una exageración, la verdad.



A mí me preocupa más que lucho haga rotaciones.coloque jugadores fuera de sitio .y debilitemos el centro del campo por el 433..
Pero la única ventaja el clima


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Sep 2021)

Vamos a ver ... pero se van a clasificar o no?????

Si el hilo de la eurocopa ya fuer oro puro, el del mundial podría ser .... pues eso.

Qué esperanzas tenemos de que se clasifiquen.


----------



## barullo (9 Sep 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Vamos a ver ... pero se van a clasificar o no?????
> 
> Si el hilo de la eurocopa ya fuer oro puro, el del mundial podría ser .... pues eso.
> 
> Qué esperanzas tenemos de que se clasifiquen.



Muchas

Directamente aún está por decidir, y en el peor de los casos disputarían la repesca como segundos o como mejor clasificado en la nations league (son semifinalistas)

Vamos que tienen todo para conseguirlo y si fallan tienen 2 comodines para ir a la repesca y no 1 como las demás selecciones


----------



## Barrunto (9 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo soy partidario de rotar, todo el mundo tiene derecho a ver a la selección. Pero después de que la Cartuja fuera sede de la Euro, darle 2 partidos de 4 me parece una exageración, la verdad.



La rotación por comunidades debería incluir Cataluña y País Vasco, y por oscuras razones no explicadas jamás, no juegan allí.

PD: hay chanchullos económicos entre la junta de Andalucía, y en menor medida Extremadura, para que se juegue todo lo que depende de la federación allí.


----------



## El Juani (9 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Muchas
> 
> Directamente aún está por decidir, y en el peor de los casos disputarían la repesca como segundos o como mejor clasificado en la nations league (son semifinalistas)
> 
> Vamos que tienen todo para conseguirlo y si fallan tienen 2 comodines para ir a la repesca y no 1 como las demás selecciones




Ya fuimos a una repesca en el mundial del 2006. Tampoco es algo que no haya ocurrido anteriormente. Y en la etapa clasificatoria aquella no es que tuviéramos un grupo peor que éste que tenemos a día de hoy; Serbia, Lituania, San Marino y alguna otra así de medio pelo y nos la jugamos en la repesca contra Eslovania creo recordar. Así que puede ser una posibilidad que nos vayamos a repesca. Aquella eliminatoria fue a dos partidos, ida y vuelta que solventamos de puta madre con un 5-1 en el primer partido, pero ojito a la Final Four que tienen preparada con esta repesca. 

Tengo muy muy pocas esperanzas con esta selección la verdad...


----------



## Edu.R (9 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Ya fuimos a una repesca en el mundial del 2006. Tampoco es algo que no haya ocurrido anteriormente. Y en la etapa clasificatoria aquella no es que tuviéramos un grupo peor que éste que tenemos a día de hoy; Serbia, Lituania, San Marino y alguna otra así de medio pelo y nos la jugamos en la repesca contra Eslovania creo recordar. Así que puede ser una posibilidad que nos vayamos a repesca. Aquella eliminatoria fue a dos partidos, ida y vuelta que solventamos de puta madre con un 5-1 en el primer partido, pero ojito a la Final Four que tienen preparada con esta repesca.
> 
> Tengo muy muy pocas esperanzas con esta selección la verdad...



A ver, Alemania en 2002 se clasificó al Mundial via repesca. La lió siendo incapaz de ganar ninguno de los dos partidos a Finlandia en el grupo (Sobretodo llamativo fue el decisivo, en casa, y al empatar a cero se fueron a la repesca), y perdiendo 1-5 en casa contra Inglaterra. En la ida de la repesca empató a 1 contra Ucrania, y luego fue finalista del Mundial.

Croacia en 2018 fue mandada a la repesca por ISLANDIA, y luego, tras cargarse a Grecia en esa repesca, también fue finalista del Mundial (Y honestamente, lo tendría que haber ganado).

Italia en 2018 fue mandada a la repesca por ESPAÑA (Porque estaban las dos en el mismo grupo, preguntad a la FIFA), y luego fue eliminada por Suecia. 3 años después, campeona de Europa y 31 partidos invicta.

Y asi podría seguir... en 2010, Portugal y Francia acabaron en la repesca (La mano de Henry famosa contra Irlanda en St. Denis). En 2014, Francia también acabó en la repesca teniendo que remontar un 2-0 en la vuelta (Fuimos nosotros los que les mandamos ahi) y Portugal lo mismo: las pasó putas ante Suecia.

Vamos, que en Europa ir a la repesca no es una deshonra ni mucho menos. Si te toca un rival "jodido o inspirado" en el grupo, te puede quitar el 1º puesto. Ha pasado muchas veces, y como véis, luego no tiene porque afectar lo más mínimo.


----------



## El Juani (9 Sep 2021)

Por eso digo... son cosas que pueden pasar y si pasan, pues a jugársela y a tomar por culo. 

Pero es que me da una mala espina esta selección increíble.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, Alemania en 2002 se clasificó al Mundial via repesca. La lió siendo incapaz de ganar ninguno de los dos partidos a Finlandia en el grupo (Sobretodo llamativo fue el decisivo, en casa, y al empatar a cero se fueron a la repesca), y perdiendo 1-5 en casa contra Inglaterra. En la ida de la repesca empató a 1 contra Ucrania, y luego fue finalista del Mundial.
> 
> Croacia en 2018 fue mandada a la repesca por ISLANDIA, y luego, tras cargarse a Grecia en esa repesca, también fue finalista del Mundial (Y honestamente, lo tendría que haber ganado).
> 
> ...



ah 2014 que recuerdos..pasamos primeros de grupo y nos toca 2 primeros de grupo...mientras que a francia le toco ecuador


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (9 Sep 2021)

Hablando del Mundial este de Qatar, ya han explicado como va a afectar a las ligas nacionales y competiciones europeas el que se celebre entre noviembre y diciembre?


----------



## Edu.R (10 Sep 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Hablando del Mundial este de Qatar, ya han explicado como va a afectar a las ligas nacionales y competiciones europeas el que se celebre entre noviembre y diciembre?



Pues no, pero hay que parar por lo menos (Que idealmente sería más) una semana antes de que empiece el Mundial, y reiniciar unos días después de este (Navidades). No sabemos como lo van a hacer todavía, pero eso son 6 semanas.

Claro, la FIFA dijo algo así como que bueno, que se podía empezar en agosto y acabar en junio, pero es que en algunos paises de Europa jugar en JUNIO es un poco difícil. Pon un partido en Junio en Sevilla, da igual que sea a las 10 de la noche.

Va a haber mucho debate, pero si esto sirve para hacer un pequeño "reset" y dejar de ahogar a la gallina de los huevos de oro, bienvenido sea. Aunque sigue siendo una puta vergüenza.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Sep 2021)

Estaba mirando la clasificación de España para el mundial 94 y me he puesto a ver este partido:



Hay que recordar que, aunque alguno ahora no lo crea, Dinamarca y Eire eran mejores selecciones que nosotros en esos partidos. Y, como se ve, contrariamente a lo que siempre se ha vendido, la selección de Clemente jugaba bien. Son partidos divertidos y con mucho ritmo, al contrario que ahora.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues no, pero hay que parar por lo menos (Que idealmente sería más) una semana antes de que empiece el Mundial, y reiniciar unos días después de este (Navidades). No sabemos como lo van a hacer todavía, pero eso son 6 semanas.
> 
> Claro, la FIFA dijo algo así como que bueno, que se podía empezar en agosto y acabar en junio, pero es que en algunos paises de Europa jugar en JUNIO es un poco difícil. Pon un partido en Junio en Sevilla, da igual que sea a las 10 de la noche.
> 
> Va a haber mucho debate, pero si esto sirve para hacer un pequeño "reset" y dejar de ahogar a la gallina de los huevos de oro, bienvenido sea. Aunque sigue siendo una puta vergüenza.



Yo diría que en Noviembre y Diciembre no va a haber ligas. Tendrán que jugar AgostoSeptiembreOctubre y volver en Enero.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Sep 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Vamos a ver ... pero se van a clasificar o no?????
> 
> Si el hilo de la eurocopa ya fuer oro puro, el del mundial podría ser .... pues eso.
> 
> Qué esperanzas tenemos de que se clasifiquen.



A España le quedan Grecia y Suecia. Y 6 puntos no vamos a sacar ni de coña. En Grecia no vamos a ganar y con Suecia lo veo difícil, ellos pondrán autobús y veo un 0-0. Nos vamos a la repesca y ahí depende mucho de quien nos toque.


----------



## jus (15 Sep 2021)

*Subo el hilo a colación de lo que le ocurrió al Barça contra el bayern (0-3)*

No vi el partido, así que esto va desde la barra del bar, pero *dejadme que intuya que pudo ocurrir: EL GILITIKI-TAKA del estilo del juego del barça que es el mismo estilo que el de la selección.

Ya me lo puedo imaginar, el barça solo sabe jugar al toque y le vale contra la gran mayoría de equipos de España y Europa y antes tenían a Messi que en un baldosín se sacaba algo muchas veces.*

Bien, intuyo que el barça intentaba jugar al toque pero resulta que tenían en frente a un equipo que sabía jugar también a eso mismo pero siendo más mordaz y sobre todo que no necesita dar millones de toques para meter un gol, aparte de tener a un gran delantero centro que te la clava sin necesidad de tener más que una oportunidad.

Y ahí es donde el estilo de juego es el que mata al equipo para competir, lo mismo que le ocurre a la selección. El barça solo sabe sacar jugadores blanditos: busquets no vale para ese equipo (viejo), sergi roberto es un chiste, eric garcía es un blando, jugaroes cero físicos, tirillas sin fuerza ni velocidad.

El barça necesita ahora a 3-4 puyoles (perros de presa) físicos y buscar ganar los partidos por garra/casta, pero ha decidido como la selección jugar al tiki-taka donde a los betis, alaves, eibars, osasunas, celtas, getafes, granadas, cadiz, levantes, rayo, elches, mallorcas les vale más jugando en su campo que es muy grande y sus rivales son lentos, nada físicos y no tienen capacidad ofensiva.

No vi el partido, pero me figuro que el barça intentaría dar 214095540623 toques en su área o campo y como no eran capaces quedaban anulados, sin capacidad de buscar la portería por otras vías.

Y callad que tienen a Depay y de Jong que son los únicos físicamente capaces de hacer otra cosa, pero el resto poco o nada acompañará

Ahhh olvidaros de ansu fati que le han quitado el menisco, ese va a vivir toda su vida con dolores ya


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> *Subo el hilo a colación de lo que le ocurrió al Barça contra el bayern (0-3)*
> 
> No vi el partido, así que esto va desde la barra del bar, pero *dejadme que intuya que pudo ocurrir: EL GILITIKI-TAKA del estilo del juego del barça que es el mismo estilo que el de la selección.
> 
> ...



Ey sabes quien renunció al tikitaka aburrido..el anterior seleccionador llamado lopetegui...


----------



## jus (15 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ey sabes quien renunció al tikitaka aburrido..el anterior seleccionador llamado lopetegui...



Eso me da igual, seguro que si llegase como solo tenemos jugadores blanditos saldríamos jugando parecido sea quien sea.

Hay que reconocer que tenemos jugadores con justa calidad técnica, y poca o nula personalidad y menos aún físico.

Este país decidió apostar por el tikitaka y todo juegan a eso, a esperar que los mil toques que se den les lleve al área y ahí ya ver qué pasa, eso de regatear, pillar jugadores físicos y marcar en pocos toques ya ha quedado en una quimera


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> Eso me da igual, seguro que si llegase como solo tenemos jugadores blanditos saldríamos jugando parecido sea quien sea.
> 
> Hay que reconocer que tenemos jugadores con justa calidad técnica, y poca o nula personalidad y menos aún físico.
> 
> Este país decidió apostar por el tikitaka y todo juegan a eso, a esperar que los mil toques que se den les lleve al área y ahí ya ver qué pasa, eso de regatear, pillar jugadores físicos y marcar en pocos toques ya ha quedado en una quimera



Bueno no .
1.delbosque uso un 442 en 2010 porque vio que busquets el solo no aguantaba el centró del Campo..
2.en 2012 por culpa de los inútiles médicos del barsa con lo de la tibia de Villa..se inventó lo del falso 9 y pilló a todos por sorpresa.

Y luego llegó la decadencia.. del bosque se empeñó en destruir delanteros.. Negredo.michu.diego Costa.juanmi.alcacer.soldado.
Todos derroidisimos por la manía de hacer toques y toques cuando el 90%dd los rivales plantaban el autobús o el siguiente nivel la defensa de balonmano..si hasta Finlandia nos empató en el molinon..
Luego palizas en amistosos en sitios a tomar por culo..como guinea ecuatorial...
Y todo desembocó en 2014 en el peor mundial desde Korea 2002.fuimos primeros de grupo y nos metieron 2 cabezas de serie...a Francia le tocó Ecuador..
Pero lo mejor vino después.. del bosque insistió con el 4231 .que en la práctica era un 451 con costa volviendose loco lanzando desmarques..y la prohibición de chutar desde fuera del aérea.. resultado van gaal y sampaoli sacan un 532 derroyebdo el toque aburrido..
Pero lo mejor fue que no dimitió y siguió con el mismo rollo en 2016 con la euro con la convocatoria más gilipollas de los últimos tiempos..ni vitolo Isco.alcacer ni costa.ni marcos Alonso..los únicos delanteros Morata y un aduriz lesionado de 36 años..ah y el mismo 11 a machacamartillo ni rotaciones ni descansos.
Resultado Italia que si reposo nos barrio del campo y para más inri se rompe aduriz y del bosque se despertó de la siesta y no tenía más delanteros...fue patético...
Llego lopetegui convoco aloss que del bosque no convoco y barrimos s la misma Italia que nos barrio 1 mes antes.y con costa al que el marca hizo una campaña en contra como máximo goleador...
Y ahora tenemos un entrenador con personalidad y cabezonería.. pones a la sub 21 y es como la noche y el día...lucho no convoca a quien tiene más rendimiento sino a quien le cae mejor.y eso es mala señal..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> Eso me da igual, seguro que si llegase como solo tenemos jugadores blanditos saldríamos jugando parecido sea quien sea.
> 
> Hay que reconocer que tenemos jugadores con justa calidad técnica, y poca o nula personalidad y menos aún físico.
> 
> Este país decidió apostar por el tikitaka y todo juegan a eso, a esperar que los mil toques que se den les lleve al área y ahí ya ver qué pasa, eso de regatear, pillar jugadores físicos y marcar en pocos toques ya ha quedado en una quimera



Tenemos a albiol..1.90.
Marcos Alonso 1.88..
Rafa mir 1.94..
Pau torres es alto .
Pero bueno lucho prefiere poner al negraco traore que marca 2 goles por temporada..


----------



## jus (15 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Tenemos a albiol..1.90.
> Marcos Alonso 1.88..
> Rafa mir 1.94..
> Pau torres es alto .
> Pero bueno lucho prefiere poner al negraco traore que marca 2 goles por temporada..



La altura persé no importa si son jugadores blandos/endebles y menos si son LENTOS o poco explosivos

Para marcar goles es necesario a veces una arrancada, una explosividad de velocidad para dejar atrás al rival y en 2-3 toques marcar gol. Eso carece la selección y el barça idem.

Por eso cuando flojeas en físico, ante un rival donde sí lo tienen (fuerza y velocidad) y le sumas una falta ya palpable de calidad (messi fuera), pues ya no puedes competir

La liga española le está pasando eso, se está quedando una liga paco de mierda: futbol muy lento, nada físico y con poca calidad diferenciadora. Todos juegan al tiki taka (en lo que pueden) y poco más, toque toque y toque y encima llenamos de extranjeros los equipos... peor aún porque no son nada del otro jueves.

El sevilla compite con sus mil extranjeros pero no son ni uno relevante salvo 1 defensa creo, el resto pues... nada especiales. Y no sacan nada especial para ser diferentes

Tenían a Bryan Gil como algo distinto pero lo han vendido, así les irá


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> La altura persé no importa si son jugadores blandos/endebles y menos si son LENTOS o poco explosivos
> 
> Para marcar goles es necesario a veces una arrancada, una explosividad de velocidad para dejar atrás al rival y en 2-3 toques marcar gol. Eso carece la selección y el barça idem.
> 
> ...



Ayer salió Rafa mir y se llevó por delante a cualquier negro que tenía el salburgo..me recordó al costa de la selección..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

No todos los equipos de la liga juegan al tiki taka..
Recuerda al Getafe de hace 2 temporadas como derroyo al AJAX resucitado a base de hostias empujones insultos y rocosidad..
El Villarreal tumbó a 3 equipo más ingleses con rocosidad..
Y casi tumba al Chelsea de no ser por el Covid


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

Albiol ante Kosovo en 5 minutos dio más solidez defensiva que los mediocres Laporte y García


----------



## jus (15 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No todos los equipos de la liga juegan al tiki taka..
> Recuerda al Getafe de hace 2 temporadas como derroyo al AJAX resucitado a base de hostias empujones insultos y rocosidad..
> El Villarreal tumbó a 3 equipo más ingleses con rocosidad..
> Y casi tumba al Chelsea de no ser por el Covid



Recuerdo el partido de la final del año pasado villarreal vs manchester que lo vi y lo siento mucho, pero el partido fue un engaño. EL villarreal apenas era capaz de pasar del medio campo por el físico y presión de los del manchester. El villarreal apenas llegaba a asomarse al área del manchester y el manchester sí que lo hizo durante todos los 90 min

Por suerte el futbol no requiere de ser el mejor para ganar, el villarreal en una falta marcó y eso les vino muy bien, pero el manchester fue casi una apisonadora en los 90 min

Luego llego la prórroga y se igualaron las fuerzas (el canguis de perder se debió notar) y tuvo la suerte el villarreal en ganar a los penaltis nada más.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> Recuerdo el partido de la final del año pasado villarreal vs manchester que lo vi y lo siento mucho, pero el partido fue un engaño. EL villarreal apenas era capaz de pasar del medio campo por el físico y presión de los del manchester. El villarreal apenas llegaba a asomarse al área del manchester y el manchester sí que lo hizo durante todos los 90 min
> 
> Por suerte el futbol no requiere de ser el mejor para ganar, el villarreal en una falta marcó y eso les vino muy bien, pero el manchester fue casi una apisonadora en los 90 min
> 
> Luego llego la prórroga y se igualaron las fuerzas (el canguis de perder se debió notar) y tuvo la suerte el villarreal en ganar a los penaltis nada más.



Los equipos ingléses corren mucho y tal pero se desfondan por eso..véase la final de la euro..
También tumbaron al Arsenal..
Que cojónes el Chelsea ganó la Champions gracias al covid..


----------



## jus (15 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Albiol ante Kosovo en 5 minutos dio más solidez defensiva que los mediocres Laporte y García



Tenemos problemas de solidez defensiva, es cierto, pero el problema de la selección aparte de eso es la nula capacidad de ataque con el estulo de toque toque y toque para llegar al área.

Como el barça que ayer se demostró que ante un equipo directo y físico le van a machacar

Comparemos con el Madrid. Necesita el Madrid 4352362626 toques para marcar? NO, por qué? porque (aparte de tener a benzemá que se nota mucho), sabe que con 4 toques se planta en el área y el resto lo hace su calidad.

Tienen a Casemiro que es un perro de presa, es fuerta, alto, rapidillo y con 2 cojones. Luego modric sabe tocar, kross sabe guiar y después bueno, Vinicius aunque sea un Adama Traoré está mejorando y se le nota que desborda y hace algo distitno. Si estuviera Hazard ya bien ni os cuento cómo el madrid sin necesidad de dar mil toques puede batir a cualquiera o competirle

Pues a eso voy, la mejor comparación es el Madrid vs Barça de estilo de juego:

*Barça => 923052390620 toques, jugadores endebles
Madrid => 3-4 toques y capacidad de tocar para marcar a la mínima*

Lo que pasa que el barça puede ganar a los getafes, alaveses, etc porque son todos malos, jugadores del montón, físicamente muy normalitos y el barça no sufre con su toque sobre todo en el nou camp que a los equipos modestos se les hace enorme el campo.

Yo lo vivi, cuando jugaba en un campo de hierba artificial que era enorme, contra equipos muy técnicos nos medio mareaban, nosotros que jugábamos en campo de tierra y entrenábamos en uno mucho peor se notaba eso, pero eramos más físicos así que era un duelo del que si el rival también lo era y además técnicos nos machacaban. Pero el equipo técnico nos solía hacer mucho daño porque el campo se nos hacía enorme y en hierba artificial (de la mala) peor aún, el balón resbalaba o botaba muy raro o no se paraba como sí pasaba en tierra.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

Lopetegui usaba un 442..y eso permitía apuntalar las carencias de Busquets..ey pero si el rival te planteaba una encerrona..pues pasamos a un 352... adaptarse al rival.no como ahora que juegue quien jueves vamos con 433 a machacamartillo


----------



## jus (15 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los equipos ingléses corren mucho y tal pero se desfondan por eso..véase la final de la euro..
> También tumbaron al Arsenal..
> Que cojónes el Chelsea ganó la Champions gracias al covid..



El fútbol de hoy es mucho físico y toque y toque pero con capacidad de desequilibrar en pocos toques si es necesario.

Todos los equipos sacan el balón jugado desde el area pequeña en los saques de puerta, fíjate como apuran el sacar el balón. Todo es a ras de cesped, toques y toques para zafarse de la presión, pero si ven que lo han logrado ahí entra el físico para ir en velocidad a por la portería rival y como son tochos y explosivos (así ha sido el fútbol inglés) pues es más EMOCIONANTE dentro de la mierda que es el fútbol actual que habría que eliminar alguna cosilla

Cosas a eliminar:

1- Prohibido ceder el balón al portero desde fuera del área con el pie
2- Prohibido sacar el balón jugado en saque de puerta dentro del área (antes era así)

El objetivo es tener el balón más disputado y eso iguala las cosas bastante. EL fútbol actual solo es futbol sala pero en campos grandes un rollo


----------



## jus (15 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Lopetegui usaba un 442..y eso permitía apuntalar las carencias de Busquets..ey pero si el rival te planteaba una encerrona..pues pasamos a un 352... adaptarse al rival.no como ahora que juegue quien jueves vamos con 433 a machacamartillo



Si y no, da igual la formación, la clave es si tu equipo es endeble moralmente y poco explosivo + falta de calidad para hacer una jugada sin dar 392035235 toques

Es lo que le pasa al barça intuyo ahora y calla que tiene a DEPAY como tocho y de Jong como jugador capaz de arrancar con el balón y llegarte al área yéndose de 3-4 jugadores


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> El fútbol de hoy es mucho físico y toque y toque pero con capacidad de desequilibrar en pocos toques si es necesario.
> 
> Todos los equipos sacan el balón jugado desde el area pequeña en los saques de puerta, fíjate como apuran el sacar el balón. Todo es a ras de cesped, toques y toques para zafarse de la presión, pero si ven que lo han logrado ahí entra el físico para ir en velocidad a por la portería rival y como son tochos y explosivos (así ha sido el fútbol inglés) pues es más EMOCIONANTE dentro de la mierda que es el fútbol actual que habría que eliminar alguna cosilla
> 
> ...



Estamos en el nuevo periodo del fútbol que implantó el klopp ese..ahora todo es presión adelantada..hasta el Navalcarnero la hace. Resultado cansancio y pocas ocasiones


----------



## jus (15 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Estamos en el nuevo periodo del fútbol que implantó el klopp ese..ahora todo es presión adelantada..hasta el Navalcarnero la hace. Resultado cansancio y pocas ocasiones



La presión adelantada se arregla con patadones pero como hoy día los equipos ceden el balón al portero y éste es capaz de pasar a su compañero defensa pues las presiones son bastante ineficientes pero se sigue intentando.

Antes un balonazo arriba podía servir para en un balón dividido hacer complicado el partido a un rival técnicamente superior.

Había más estilos de juego, el futbol era menos predecible y se daba a la emoción. Hoy? eso ha volado practivamente y se hace un fútbol de presión de bloque y poco o nada se puede hacer.

Si no cambian las normas hoy el fútbol (más el español que es muy táctico y lento) es aburrido


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> La presión adelantada se arregla con patadones pero como hoy día los equipos ceden el balón al portero y éste es capaz de pasar a su compañero defensa pues las presiones son bastante ineficientes pero se sigue intentando.
> 
> Antes un balonazo arriba podía servir para en un balón dividido hacer complicado el partido a un rival técnicamente superior.
> 
> ...



Decís siempre que el fútbol es aburrido..pero hubo de todo en el Getafe Valencia..


----------



## jus (15 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Decís siempre que el fútbol es aburrido..pero hubo de todo en el Getafe Valencia..



1 grano de arena no hace una playa muchacho.

Y si no atrae ya el fútbol de clubes piesan que también es porque muchos jugadores no sabes ni quien son y son la mayoría extranjeros

Y en el bakset de clubes pasa lo mismo, la gente pasa. 

En la NBA no tanto (y eso que ha bajado la audiencia) pero la gran mayoría de estrellas son americanos y casi todo el equipo de una franquicia son americanos, con lo que un poco de apego se puede tener por dicho equipo

EN el Madrid juegan con suerte 3 españoles en la alineación titular, el barça ayer creo que fueron 5 y en el bayern fueron 7 alemanes (2 de origen negro-moro)

Pero muchos equipos tienen apenas algún español o el extrabjero que va es nada especial.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> 1 grano de arena no hace una playa muchacho.
> 
> Y si no atrae ya el fútbol de clubes piesan que también es porque muchos jugadores no sabes ni quien son y son la mayoría extranjeros
> 
> ...



La NBA está en decadencia..


----------



## jus (15 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La NBA está en decadencia..



ya, quizás sea algo genérico por el tema de netflix y similares donde la gente prefiere ver una serie por 1h que un partido de la liga regular donde no interesa nada de lo que pase hasta que llega los playoffs

Antes no había más que el partido de turno e ibas a verlo o por la tele porque no había nada más en la tv, o eso o al bar


----------



## jus (16 Sep 2021)

Joe ayer vi al Inter - Real Madrid y se confirma lo que he dicho respecto al Barça

Ajeno que el Madrid tiene mejor plantilla competitiva que el barça (Benzema, casemiro, modric....) sabemos que no tiene un equipazo plan los 4 grandes de europa. Que tener a Vini y Lucas Vazquez atacando es telita (sobre todo el último que no mete un gol ni desborda ni nada)

Pues ayer el Inter que fue claramente mejor que el Madrid (la primera parte al menos), al madrid al menos se le intuía que era capaz primero de resistir pero también era capaz de pisar el área sin necesidad de dar 352356546 toques. Veías a Valverde capaz de en una arrancada llegar al borde del área y solo en eso crear peligro con 2-3 toques y su galopada.

Y así llegó la segunda parte (con suerte con 0-0 porque el madrid como el barça tienen sendos porterazos) y le valió con meter el balón por el área y marcar

Y ahí está el ADN que te puede hacer ganador vs uno esclavo de un estilo que sabes que o tienes jugadores de ese estilo top o eres un equipo blando sin recursos. Y eso le pasa a la selección, que sabemos que no tenemos jugadores top, pero oye... a jugar blandos, al toque y lentos y solo a saber hacer eso. Luego llegan nos hacen imposible o incómodos salir con el balón jugado y no tenemos jugadores ni rápidos ni fuertes ni de veolicidad para llegar al área en 2-3 toques

Para mí en selecciones comparadon con clubes hago la siguiente comparación:

*España es lo que es al Barça de clubes
Italia es lo que es el Madrid de clubes

Uno tiene 1 mundial y 3 euros
el otro tiene 4 mundiales y 2 euros

Uno no necesita tener una supergeneración para competir y si le sale algo potable sabe que es capaz de sacrifircarse en defensa y marcarte en algún zarpazo

El otro si no le sale su juego pues se queda sin capacidad de hacer gran cosa, carece de alma y competitividad.*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> Joe ayer vi al Inter - Real Madrid y se confirma lo que he dicho respecto al Barça
> 
> Ajeno que el Madrid tiene mejor plantilla competitiva que el barça (Benzema, casemiro, modric....) sabemos que no tiene un equipazo plan los 4 grandes de europa. Que tener a Vini y Lucas Vazquez atacando es telita (sobre todo el último que no mete un gol ni desborda ni nada)
> 
> ...



No está mal ganar por la mínima en Italia..siempre son campos pegajosos y con el árbitro casero..
Y ayer en el Wanda vimos el método portugués de adelantar los centrales al medio Campo y provocar un atasco épico ..y dar hostias como panes ...
Pero supongo que el Oporto se dejará violar por el Liverpool que solo sabe correr y no defender


----------



## jus (16 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No está mal ganar por la mínima en Italia..siempre son campos pegajosos y con el árbitro casero..
> Y ayer en el Wanda vimos el método portugués de adelantar los centrales al medio Campo y provocar un atasco épico ..y dar hostias como panes ...
> Pero supongo que el Oporto se dejará violar por el Liverpool que solo sabe correr y no defender



Bueno, yo no buscaba analizar al real madrid, para eso hay un post del real madrid por ahí

Solo quería comparar estilos de juego para ver lo que le espera a la selección en este presente-futuro donde sin jugadores de calidad estamos apostando por un estilo de juego que no nos lleva más que a la escasez de ocasiones de gol y nos la puede liar cualquiera y encima carecer de recursos de llegar a puerta para meter goles

Por eso me gusta la comparativa

España = Barça
Italia = Madrid


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> Bueno, yo no buscaba analizar al real madrid, para eso hay un post del real madrid por ahí
> 
> Solo quería comparar estilos de juego para ver lo que le espera a la selección en este presente-futuro donde sin jugadores de calidad estamos apostando por un estilo de juego que no nos lleva más que a la escasez de ocasiones de gol y nos la puede liar cualquiera y encima carecer de recursos de llegar a puerta para meter goles
> 
> ...



El estilo actual de lucho es un 433 con jugadores en posiciónes que no son la suya y no adaptarse a lo que hará el rival..
Pero suele funcionar porque los rivales de España aparcan la defensa de balonmano..así llegamos a semis..
Y en la sub 21 lo mismo un autobús tras otro.ey pero la sub 21 juega un 4411..lo cual hace que apenas encajen goles incluso jugando en patatalea lituanos


----------



## jus (16 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El estilo actual de lucho es un 433 con jugadores en posiciónes que no son la suya y no adaptarse a lo que hará el rival..
> Pero suele funcionar porque los rivales de España aparcan la defensa de balonmano..así llegamos a semis..
> Y en la sub 21 lo mismo un autobús tras otro.ey pero la sub 21 juega un 4411..lo cual hace que apenas encajen goles incluso jugando en patatalea lituanos



Todos los equipos si lo piensas bien son 4-3-3, no te líes con el 4-4-1-1 ni pollas, todo dios que juego con 1 delantero y 2 falso extremos y 2 interiores y un mediocentro puro por regla general.

Nadie ya juego con 2 delanteros


----------



## Barrunto (16 Sep 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Hablando del Mundial este de Qatar, ya han explicado como va a afectar a las ligas nacionales y competiciones europeas el que se celebre entre noviembre y diciembre?



La liga se prolongará hasta finales de junio-principios de julio.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> Todos los equipos si lo piensas bien son 4-3-3, no te líes con el 4-4-1-1 ni pollas, todo dios que juego con 1 delantero y 2 falso extremos y 2 interiores y un mediocentro puro por regla general.
> 
> Nadie ya juego con 2 delanteros



El otro día Suecia si jugó con 2 9s..


----------



## barullo (17 Sep 2021)

Estoy viendo el partido de España contra Japón en el mundial de futsal y vamos ganando 3-2 pero sufriendo que no veas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Estoy viendo el partido de España contra Japón en el mundial de futsal y vamos ganando 3-2 pero sufriendo que no veas




Yo también lo tengo puesto, no sabía que los japos jugasen tan bien en sala.


----------



## barullo (17 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo también lo tengo puesto, no sabía que los japos jugasen tan bien en sala.



Yo tampoco lo sabía, aunque su portero es japonés de Copacabana


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2021)

Pues estoy viendo el partido de cuartos del mundial de fútbol sala entre España y Portugal y están en la prorroga 2-2.

Los arbitros han ayudado a los portugueses en su primer gol que previamente era falta de su jugador Ricardinho


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2021)

Vaya gol que se ha metido España en propia meta

Y eso que antes de acabar han tenido 2 oportunidades seguidas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2021)

La uLtima vez que vi fútbol sala 
España y Portugal eran las únicas que no tenían 5 nacionalizados brazucas .
Era Brasil c Brasil d..etc


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2021)

Qué manera de palmar ahora 2-4

Ibamos ganando 2-0... y otro tiro a la escuadra


----------



## jus (28 Sep 2021)

Os voy a dar una mala noticia de Ansu Fati:

*



" El parte dictaminó que el delantero sufría una rotura parcial del menisco y fue operado por el doctor Ramon Cugat con la supervisión de los médicos del Barça. ... Además, de que sin menisco, cuando tuviera 28 años le sería muy complicado jugar por el desgaste "

Hacer clic para expandir...


*De google, yo además lo sé porque estudié bastante el tema de rodilla y tal y pascual y a ansu le extirparon su menisco lesionado, ergo va a jugar al fútbol sin un cartílago vital que evita las artrosis de rodilla: el menisco evita que el femur y la tibia choquen hueso con hueso

Así que en unos añitos tendrá que dejarlo.

Mirad plan Sergio Ramos que no juega en el PSG porque tiene una lesión creo que de cartilagos oí y por eso no está ni casi se le espera. Eso es crónico para toda la vida.


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La uLtima vez que vi fútbol sala
> España y Portugal eran las únicas que no tenían 5 nacionalizados brazucas .
> Era Brasil c Brasil d..etc



España tuvo un par de nacionalizados pero en la actualidad no tiene ninguno. Portugal seguro que alguno tuvo en algún momento. Italia tenía en el europeo de 2016 como 4 o 5 brasileños nacionalizados.

Rusia y otros países de su órbita siempre tienen 2 o 3 brasileños nacionalizados en la selección.

De todad formas da igual lo que lleves porque al final dependes de la integridad de los arbitros con VAR o sin VAR. Menudo verguenza ayer y descaro tuvieron ayer con el primer gol de Portugal, precedido de un empujón descarao de Ricardinho al español Adolfo. 

La delegación española protestó y se revisó la jugada en el VAR a la vez que lo enseñaba la realización televisiva del partido. Se ve perfectamente como 20 veces que Ricardinho empuja a Adolfo y en lugar de anular el tanto lo corroboran y dan por legal ante el asombro de todo el mundo. Los arbitros un marroquí y un egipcio, pero da igual de dónde fueran porque sabían lo que pitaban: las 3 o 4 faltas de España siguientes las pitaron al reves y listo para compensar. Menuda compensación no te jode a que te metan un gol ilegal en los cuartos de un mundial y te quedes fuera.


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> Os voy a dar una mala noticia de Ansu Fati:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le habrán puesto una prótesis


----------



## jus (28 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Le habrán puesto una prótesis



No se puede poner prótesis de rodilla más que a partir de una cierta edad!!!

Tengo un amigo con el menisco roto, sabes lo que le recomendaron y que recomiendan A TODOS CON EL MENISCO ROTO? 

Que aguanten con él a pesar del dolor, porque estiparlo implica que se adelante tu tiempo para la artrosos y sin embargo tenerlo aunque sea roto y te moleste, un médico te dirá que mejoe que aguantes

pero para ser profesional debes quitar el menisco si es imposible de operar y es por eso que los médicos del barça intentaron coser el menisco pero al final habrá sido imposible y se lo han quitado

Lo siento, el chaval va a vivir un calvario completo a partir de cierta edad y recomiendan como mínimo ponerse prótesis a partr de los 60 años!!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> España tuvo un par de nacionalizados pero en la actualidad no tiene ninguno. Portugal seguro que alguno tuvo en algún momento. Italia tenía en el europeo de 2016 como 4 o 5 brasileños nacionalizados.
> 
> Rusia y otros países de su órbita siempre tienen 2 o 3 brasileños nacionalizados en la selección.
> 
> ...



CUANDo los arbitros moros nos ayuden sera el fin del mundo


----------



## jus (28 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> España tuvo un par de nacionalizados pero en la actualidad no tiene ninguno. Portugal seguro que alguno tuvo en algún momento. Italia tenía en el europeo de 2016 como 4 o 5 brasileños nacionalizados.
> 
> Rusia y otros países de su órbita siempre tienen 2 o 3 brasileños nacionalizados en la selección.
> 
> ...



Vi la toma varias veces y eso es un mini empujón, el jugador español se tira al leve contacto que nota, yo soy español y el árbitro hizo bien en no pitar falta!!!

Y vi la toma muchas veces como los propios árbitros. Así nos va que luego en las ligas de fútbol protestamos por todo y nos tiramos a la mínima y el fúbtol se hace más lento y tedioso.


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

jus dijo:


> Vi la toma varias veces y eso es un mini empujón, el jugador español se tira al leve contacto que nota, yo soy español y el árbitro hizo bien en no pitar falta!!!
> 
> Y vi la toma muchas veces como los propios árbitros. Así nos va que luego en las ligas de fútbol protestamos por todo y nos tiramos a la mínima y el fúbtol se hace más lento y tedioso.



Yo no sé si era mini o maxi pero el empujón es muy claro y ya si lo ves repetido 20 veces no queda ninguna duda.

Mellado le hizo un empujón igual a un portugués al borde del area española y señalaron tiro libre a favor de Portugal.

Así que claro error de los arbitros o bien ayudita deliberada a los portugueses, que como llenan la cancha de seguidores interesa más que sigan.


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## barullo (9 Oct 2021)

Partido con morbo esta tarde a las 18:00 en abierto en Be mad tv:

Suecia-Kosovo

Todos con Kosovo porque nos interesa que Suecia pinche hoy de la manera que sea y si palma mucho mejor  

Menos interesante ya para nuestros intereses es el Andorra-Inglaterra que también echan en abierto a las 20:45 por Teledeporte


----------



## Suprimo (9 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Partido con morbo esta tarde a las 18:00 en abierto en Be mad tv:
> 
> Suecia-Kosovo
> 
> ...



Mejor sería que se vigulara a Grecia...


----------



## barullo (9 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Mejor sería que se vigulara a Grecia...



Doy por hecho que hay que ganar a Grecia el mes que viene.

Hay que ganar a los 2: a Suecia y a Grecia, y esperar que Suecia pinche hoy por ejemplo

Si palma Suecia hoy sería la hostia


----------



## barullo (9 Oct 2021)

Penalti injusto contra Kosovo porque siendo mano hay una carga del delantero al rematar.

Asi que 1-0 para Suecia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

Suecia se lleva el partido de calle.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Asi que 1-0 para Suecia



La típica sorpresa en el Molinón


----------



## barullo (9 Oct 2021)

Que chicharro ha metido el de la Real


----------



## barullo (9 Oct 2021)

Va directo a mi hilo de los golazos madre del jamón hermoso


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

COLOMBIA BRASIL


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2021)

Acaban de pitar penalti para Suiden ergo terminaremos segundos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Oct 2021)

partidazo san marino andorra


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Oct 2021)

ah por cierto en la SUB21,,un irlandes saca el brazo toca balon y PENAL... que diferencia y eso que no hay var


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2021)

Gol del nigga y 2-0, menuda cagada griega


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Gol del nigga y 2-0, menuda cagada griega



Noo ha empezado mal grecia, pero le ha faltado gol....


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2021)

Y ojito que segundos pueden quedar: España, Portugal, Italia, Paises Bajos, Croacia, e incluso se pueden dar sorpresas como Inglaterra o Francia


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Noo ha empezado mal grecia, pero le ha faltado gol....



Ha tenido un par de ellas muy buenas con un palo, pero son más malos que la carne pescuezo

Cuando empataron aqui está claro que fué de potra. Hay que ganarles si o si


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y ojito que segundos pueden quedar: España, Portugal, Italia, Paises Bajos, Croacia, e incluso se pueden dar sorpresas como Inglaterra o Francia



Si ganamos a Grecia/Suecia somos primeros. Creo que a Grecia se le puede ganar sobradamente, pero Suecia va a ser jodido.

Pero bueno también era jodido ganar a Alemania e Italia y luego mira...

Yo creo que de esos equipos tan sólo Croacia tiene papeletas para quedar segundos


----------



## condimento (12 Oct 2021)

El Albania-Polonia se ha suspendido de momento al encajar los de casa un gol, la grada se ha enfadado y ha tirado objetos de todo tipo al campo.

A eso se le llama saber perder jaja


----------



## Edu.R (12 Oct 2021)

Grupo A: Se decidirá en el Portugal - Serbia del último día.
Grupo B: Casi seguro se decidirá en el España - Suecia del último día, aunque Suecia podría clasificarse si gana en Georgia y nosotros no ganamos a Grecia.
Grupo C: Se decidirá en el Italia - Suiza al 80%, aunque luego el último día los dos tendrían que jugar y aun podría haber cambios.
Grupo D: Francia al Mundial, y la repesca para Finlandia, Bosnia-Herzegovina o Ucrania.
Grupo E: Bélgica al Mundial, la repesca para Gales o R.Checa.
Grupo F: Dinamarca al Mundial, Escocia casi seguro a la repesca.
Grupo G: Se decidirá en el Paises Bajos - Noruega del último día. Alguna opción de rebote para Turquía, al menos de repesca.
Grupo H: Se decidirá en el Croacia - Rusia del último día.
Grupo I: Inglaterra al Mundial, la repesca para Albania o Polonia.
Grupo J: Alemania al Mundial, la repesca para Rumanía, Armenia o Macedonia del Norte.

Asi está la cosa, ya véis que Italia, Portugal o Paises Bajos tienen la misma final que nosotros o peor. Nosotros la repesca la tenemos asegurada incluso palmando ambos partidos.

Obviamente Francia e Inglaterra no están matemáticamente clasificadas, pero no creo que Inglaterra no le gane a San Marino o que Francia pierda dos partidos contra Kazajstán y Finlandia, con lo que asumimos que lo están virtualmente.

Lo "normal" viendo los grupos, es que las 2 plazas de la Nations League para la repesca sean para Gales/R.Checa (El que quede 3º de ese grupo E) y para Austria. Si por lo que sea nosotros hacemos el PACO y quedasemos 3º de grupo porque perdemos los dos partidos, pues sería para nosotros y para Austria o para Gales.


----------



## tururut12 (12 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si ganamos a Grecia/Suecia somos primeros. Creo que a Grecia se le puede ganar sobradamente, pero Suecia va a ser jodido.
> 
> Pero bueno también era jodido ganar a Alemania e Italia y luego mira...
> 
> Yo creo que de esos equipos tan sólo Croacia tiene papeletas para quedar segundos



El cuento de la lechera. Está por ver que gane ambos partidos. Lo bueno es que a Grecia solo le vale la victoria ante España para tener opciones de entrar como segunda, por lo que tendrá que atacar y dejar espacios, lo que facilitará el juego de España.


----------



## condimento (12 Oct 2021)

Bakasetas, que es el alma mater del equipo griego, suspendido contra España.
El juego suele bascular sobre el capitán.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Oct 2021)

tururut12 dijo:


> El cuento de la lechera. Está por ver que gane ambos partidos. Lo bueno es que a Grecia solo le vale la victoria ante España para tener opciones de entrar como segunda, por lo que tendrá que atacar y dejar espacios, lo que facilitará el juego de España.



Más bien no hará el autobús....en este caso la falange hoplita


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Oct 2021)

brasil no pasa de octavos...


----------



## Suprimo (13 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> brasil no pasa de octavos...



Pues alguien tendrá que hacerlo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Oct 2021)

Brasil dice el otro jajajajajaaja, con el obeso haciendo bicicletas al banderín de corner.

Teniendo en cuenta donde se celebra lo más normal es que la final sea un Francia-marruecos.
Vamos a tragar leche mamadou de principio a fin en el mundial de los Mohamed.


----------



## barullo (14 Oct 2021)

Se ha roto Ferrán Torres, tiene una pequeña fractura en el pie derecho y se va a perder seguramente los partidos de Grecia y Suecia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Se ha roto Ferrán Torres, tiene una pequeña fractura en el pie derecho y se va a perder seguramente los partidos de Grecia y Suecia



pues que vuelva gerad moreno o directamente diego costa que esta con mas goles que todos los que ha convocado lucho como delanteros


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Oct 2021)

Nasiolnalisemos al Tigre Falcao. Vaya segunda juventud.


----------



## barullo (14 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues que vuelva gerad moreno o directamente diego costa que esta con mas goles que todos los que ha convocado lucho como delanteros



A Diego Costa no le siguen a no ser que le pongan en la tele todos los días o meta 40 goles en Brasil


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> A Diego Costa no le siguen a no ser que le pongan en la tele todos los días o meta 40 goles en Brasil



de momento lleva 3 en 4 partidos...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Se ha roto Ferrán Torres, tiene una pequeña fractura en el pie derecho y se va a perder seguramente los partidos de Grecia y Suecia



o sea que JUGO lesionado una final..ahora entiendo que no diera un pase a derechas...pero cómo se puede ser tan garrulo lucho


----------



## Suprimo (14 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> A Diego Costa no le siguen a no ser que le pongan en la tele todos los días o meta 40 goles en Brasil



Ni siquiera ponen a jugadores españoles por Europa como para pedier que busquen nacionalizados en ligas paquinho do merda


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2021)




----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>



Lo que le faltaba al partido: vuelve ibra a suecia y españa sin delanteros


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo que le faltaba al partido: vuelve ibra a suecia y españa sin delanteros


----------



## Manero (2 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>



Pues Eric se comió a Mbappé en la final de la Nations League, puede anular igualmente a Ibra. Más problemático veo a Laporte o Pau Torres intentando defender a Isak que en velocidad les puede hacer un destrozo.


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Pues Eric se comió a Mbappé en la final de la Nations League, puede anular igualmente a Ibra. Más problemático veo a Laporte o Pau Torres intentando defender a Isak que en velocidad les puede hacer un destrozo.



Cierto que los otros días contra el Alavés tampoco lo hizo nada mal. Es un futbolista con sus pros y sus contras. Igual que te puede hacer un gran partido, sobre todo es muy bueno con el balón, y en otras te hace faltas inexplicables, pierde la posición, muchas veces está mal colocado, llega tarde en muchas situaciones del partido, en la marca. Necesita mejorar, pero es como todo en el futbol, se quiere resultados sin esperar nada ni que los futbolistas evolucionen. El chaval tiene 20 años. Es lo que digo, está verde en algunas facetas del juego y en otras brilla.


----------



## Manero (2 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Cierto que los otros días contra el Alavés tampoco lo hizo nada mal. Es un futbolista con sus pros y sus contras. Igual que te puede hacer un gran partido, sobre todo es muy bueno con el balón, y en otras te hace faltas inexplicables, pierde la posición, muchas veces está mal colocado, llega tarde en muchas situaciones del partido, en la marca. Necesita mejorar, pero es como todo en el futbol, se quiere resultados sin esperar nada ni que los futbolistas evolucionen. El chaval tiene 20 años. Es lo que digo, está verde en algunas facetas del juego y en otras brilla.



Si que ha mejorado en los últimos partidos con el Barça y también estuvo bien en la Nations League, pero es verdad que empezó flojo la temporada y en la Euro tampoco estuvo fino. Según he leido hoy su mejoría se debe a esto: _"ERIC GARCÍA ha contratado a un ENTRENADOR PERSONAL y a un PSICOLÓGO DEPORTIVO que le están ayudando a demostrar el nivel de los últimos partidos. Es algo necesario tras Euro, JJOO y comienzo con dudas en el Barça. PROFESIONAL en toda su expresión". _

Es un central técnico y de anticipación y se le ve con personalidad, si además se esfuerza en hacer trabajo extra para mejorar como dice ese artículo se puede convertir en un muy buen central, que con 20 años tiene margen de mejora.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Cierto que los otros días contra el Alavés tampoco lo hizo nada mal. Es un futbolista con sus pros y sus contras. Igual que te puede hacer un gran partido, sobre todo es muy bueno con el balón, y en otras te hace faltas inexplicables, pierde la posición, muchas veces está mal colocado, llega tarde en muchas situaciones del partido, en la marca. Necesita mejorar, pero es como todo en el futbol, se quiere resultados sin esperar nada ni que los futbolistas evolucionen. El chaval tiene 20 años. Es lo que digo, está verde en algunas facetas del juego y en otras brilla.



raul de tomas,,rafa mir...morales,,etc etc


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2021)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


>



Ni Raúl de tomas ni Rafa mir.ni marcos Alonso..ah sí ansu Fati favor y ERIC GARCIA. Por decreto real


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ni Raúl de tomas ni Rafa mir.ni marcos Alonso..ah sí ansu Fati favor y ERIC GARCIA. Por decreto real



Rafa Mir si sigue así marcando goles estará en el mundial.

Me parece un caso paralelo al de Marcos Llorente que tampoco le llevaba y después se bajó del burro y se lo llevaba hasta de marcha.

Lo de Marcos Alonso pinta peor: va a contar con él si se rompen los que le gustan.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Rafa Mir si sigue así marcando goles estará en el mundial.
> 
> Me parece un caso paralelo al de Marcos Llorente que tampoco le llevaba y después se bajó del burro y se lo llevaba hasta de marcha.
> 
> Lo de Marcos Alonso pinta peor: va a contar con él si se rompen los que le gustan.



Pero no me jodas RODRIGO MORENO.. suplente de suplentes..para llevar a un delantero de 180 te llevas a Raúl ese de los periquitos..
Por supuesto ansu Fati por decreto real .


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pero no me jodas RODRIGO MORENO.. suplente de suplentes..para llevar a un delantero de 180 te llevas a Raúl ese de los periquitos..
> Por supuesto ansu Fati por decreto real .



Ansu Fati tiene lo que no tiene ningún jugador español: magia en las botas.

Se saca de la chistera en cualquier momento un golazo como el que nos metió Benzema el otro día.

Necesitamos jugadores así si queremos ganar estos 2 partidos y luego ya en el mundial tener alguna posibilidad de ganarlo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ansu Fati tiene lo que no tiene ningún jugador español: magia en las botas.
> 
> Se saca de la chistera en cualquier momento un golazo como el que nos metió Benzema el otro día.
> 
> Necesitamos jugadores así si queremos ganar estos 2 partidos y luego ya en el mundial tener alguna posibilidad de ganarlo



Pero no sirve cuándo nos van a plantar la falange griega y el muro de escudos vikingo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Nov 2021)

Y marcos Alonso demostró que juega bien..y va y se trae de vuelta a Carvajal


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Nov 2021)

Ibra no tiene balón de oro, esas cosas raras de la FIFA.


----------



## barullo (6 Nov 2021)

Ante la baja de Ansu Fati, lesionado hoy con el barsa, se convoca a Raúl de Tomás, delantero del Español


----------



## barullo (6 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ibra no tiene balón de oro, esas cosas raras de la FIFA.



Como Iniesta o Xavi Hernández...


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Como Iniesta o Xavi Hernández...



Eso, un robo en la historia del futbol que no tengan un balon de oro, habiendo ganado todo a nivel de clubs y seleccion (eurocopa y mundial), lamentable


----------



## jus (11 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Eso, un robo en la historia del futbol que no tengan un balon de oro, habiendo ganado todo a nivel de clubs y seleccion (eurocopa y mundial), lamentable



el tema que en 2010-2012 tanto messi como ronaldo estaban en sus momentos más top!!! Messi se hinchaba a meter goles y eso no podías competir con nadie, con la selección no ganaba nada pero con el barça sí

MEssi (jugados / goles)

2008 - 200951382009 - *2010*5347*2010* - 201155532011 - 20126073

Ronaldo (jugados /goles/media)


*2011-12*Real Madrid*60*551.09*2010-11*Real Madrid*53*540.98*2009-10*Real Madrid*33*350.94*2008-09*M. United*26*530.49


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

A las 18:00 h. gratis en abierto el Georgia-Suecia en Be Mad tv y a las 20:45 h. el Grecia-España por la 1.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2021)

Suecia perdonando y de momento um gostoso empate.


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Suecia perdonando y de momento um gostoso empate.



Están fallando a base de bien...

tendrían que ir 1-4 por lo menos ya que Georgia ha fallado uno clarísimo


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2021)

Gol de Georgia


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Goool de Georgia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Cuando juego España?


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuando juego España?



Hoy a las 20:45 en la 1


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (11 Nov 2021)

El calvo de Rubiales ha primado a los georgianos


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Goool de Georgia



Menudo sorpreson perdiendo suecia uno a cero. Faltan 15 min


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2021)

Ahora mismo, si esto acaba así, y ganamos a Grecia, nos vale empatar en Sevilla.

Si empata Suecia, daria igual el resultado de hoy. Habría que ganar a Suecia. Pero una no-victoria hoy no supone nada.


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Menudo sorpreson perdiendo suecia uno a cero. Faltan 15 min



A puntito de meter otro Georgia


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2021)

Gol de Georgia


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Jojojo gol de Georgia


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> A puntito de meter otro Georgia



Y el tercero, que mal suecia. Toma segundo gol. se veia venir


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2021)

Suecia fuera de casa ha perdido con Grecia y con Georgia. Ahora tendrían que ganar en Sevilla.

Ahora os leéis todos los mensajes después del partido en Estocolmo.


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Queda bastante pero Suecia yendo con todos los buenos que tiene más Ibrahimovic palmando con Georgia...

Demigrante es poco

Todavía nos clasificamos primeros y campeones de grupo jojojo


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

¡Ya tenemos alineación oficial de España!

Los elegidos por Luis Enrique son: *Unai Simón; Carvajal, Laporte, Iñigo Martínez, Gayà; Koke, Rodri, Gavi; Sarabia, Raúl de Tomás y Morata.*


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (11 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ahora mismo, si esto acaba así, y ganamos a Grecia, nos vale empatar en Sevilla.



¿Tenemos que jugar siempre en la mierda esa de campo con pista de atletismo de la Cartuja porque al puto calvo de mierda corrupto del Rubiales le sale del nabo? Con lo que apretaría el Villamarín o Nervión donde la selección ha jugado partidos históricos. PUTO CALVO DE MIERDA


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Ya tenemos alineación oficial de España!
> 
> Los elegidos por Luis Enrique son: *Unai Simón; Carvajal, Laporte, Iñigo Martínez, Gayà; Koke, Rodri, Gavi; Sarabia, Raúl de Tomás y Morata.*



No repite una defensa y un ataque ni un sólo partido


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> ¿Tenemos que jugar siempre en la mierda esa de campo con pista de atletismo de la Cartuja porque al puto calvo de mierda corrupto del Rubiales le sale del nabo? Con lo que apretaría el Villamarín o Nervión donde la selección ha jugado partidos históricos. PUTO CALVO DE MIERDA
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 833965



Va a ser como el stade de France la mierda esa pero en Sevilla a partir de ahora me temo


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No repite una defensa y un ataque ni un sólo partido



Ya te digo, cambia mucho. La defensa hacia falta, no estaba muy segura, y raul de toma q debuta, lo pone ya como titular. Lo tenemos facil pa quedar primero de grupo, pero hay q ganar a grecia hoy, y en su casa


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2021)

No juega Eric García, alabado sea el señor.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2021)

Confirmamos la derrota sueca.

Necesitamos 4 pts en dos partidos.


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya te digo, cambia mucho. La defensa hacia falta, no estaba muy segura, y raul de toma q debuta, lo pone ya como titular. Lo tenemos facil pa quedar primero de grupo, pero hay q ganar a grecia hoy, y en su casa



Es que es eso:

Un tío que no ha jugado nunca es titular nada más llegar

El otro día con Italia fue Gavi...algunas veces puede salir bien pero poner a jugar a gente que no conoce al grupo principal es complicado por no decir dificilisimo de compenetrarse

En amistosos vale, pero en partidos oficiales pues como que no se deberia hacer


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> No juega Eric García, alabado sea el señor.



No está en la convocatoria porque se lesionó en liga con el Barsa.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No está en la convocatoria porque se lesionó en liga con el Barsa.



Era irónico.


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

Buenas tardes, coño, ha ganado georgia jiji


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, coño, ha ganado georgia jiji



Sí, pero es engañoso el resultado porque Suecia podía haber machacado el partido en el primer tiempo...

Que se jodan por paquetes


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Era irónico.



Ya pero haceos a la idea de que ese jugador va a ir al mundial nos guste o no...

Ese es de los fijos-fijos que tiene además


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es que es eso:
> 
> Un tío que no ha jugado nunca es titular nada más llegar
> 
> ...



Pues si, los experimentos con gaseosa  

Pero si tiene en la banquillo a dani olmo o rodrigo, jugadores que han ido mas veces, no te la jueges ya con ponerlo titular nada mas llegar. Algunas veces sale bien, pero no siempre. Arriesga ahi mucho luis enrique, no es lo mismo un centro del campo q la delantera, a ver como le sale. Y busquest lo reserva pa suecia, otro experimento


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Nov 2021)

Somos capaces de cagarla nosotros tambien.


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues si, los experimentos con gaseosa
> 
> Pero si tiene en la banquillo a dani olmo o rodrigo, jugadores que han ido mas veces, no te la jueges ya con ponerlo titular nada mas llegar. Algunas veces sale bien, pero no siempre. Arriesga ahi mucho luis enrique, no es lo mismo un centro del campo q la delantera, a ver como le sale. Y busquest lo reserva pa suecia, otro experimento



El Rodrigo otro que tal que no sé qué hace en la selección habiendo otros en mejor forma como Rafa Mir.

Hay que callarse porque L.E. lleva una racha cojonuda subcampeón de la Nations y tercero en la Euro, pero hay cosas que no se pueden entender tanto de los tios que convoca como luego los que pone


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Somos capaces de cagarla nosotros tambien.



No seáis agoreros, cansaliebres


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No seáis agoreros, cansaliebres



Tambien podemos ganar hoy y perder con Suecia el domingo.


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Tambien podemos ganar hoy y perder con Suecia el domingo.



Pues suecia pase lo que pase hoy con grecia y españa, tiene tmb otra oportunidad ganando a españa


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Tambien podemos ganar hoy y perder con Suecia el domingo.



Vamos a sufrir esta noche, pero vamos a ganar

Contra Suecia dependerá de lo que se haga hoy, si se gana pues se sale al tran-tran y que arriesguen los suecos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, coño, ha ganado georgia jiji


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

Los griegos con defensa de 5 seguro...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues suecia pase lo que pase hoy con grecia y españa, tiene tmb otra oportunidad ganando a españa



Como gane Grecia los que se van a frotar las manos van a ser los griegos.


----------



## Lemavos (11 Nov 2021)

El estadio de Grecia está a reventar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2021)

Estoy por echarle 1 euro a Grecia.


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> El estadio de Grecia está a reventar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 834059



Es el famoso miedo escenico


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Los griegos con defensa de 5 seguro...



Correcto. Y de portero, el afamado Vlajodimos.

Tengo ganas de ver a De Tomás. Tiene gol.


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Los griegos con defensa de 5 seguro...



La línea con Androutsos, Goutas, Tzavellas, Tsimikas, Giannoulis no se la quitas ni con agua caliente.


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Estoy por echarle 1 euro a Grecia.



A q gana o empata?


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

Pita un polaco


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> La línea con Androutsos, Goutas, Tzavellas, Tsimikas, Giannoulis no se la quitas ni con agua caliente.



Pues le falta en la defensa griega los dos defensas titulares encima, mas se va a encerrar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> A q gana o empata?



Que gana ofcors.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> La línea con Androutsos, Goutas, Tzavellas, Tsimikas, Giannoulis no se la quitas ni con agua caliente.



Te lo has inventao seguro.


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

Sale RDT?


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues le falta en la defensa griega los dos defensas titulares encima, mas se va a encerrar



La línea de 5, ese 5-3-2 es para ellos el 4-3-3 del jardinero fiel. Ya depende quién tenga disponibles pondrá a unos u otros, pero la línea de 5 contra equipos como nosotros... ya ves


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Sale RDT?



Sí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2021)

íñigo, Gavi,... LE se chotea de todo cristo.


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

Que tiene el culo blaco porque su mujer, se lo lava con ariel,


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

Menudo llenazo, y eso?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Menudo llenazo, y eso?



Grecia sigue siendo pobre


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues le falta en la defensa griega los dos defensas titulares encima, mas se va a encerrar





El Juani dijo:


> La línea de 5, ese 5-3-2 es para ellos el 4-3-3 del jardinero fiel. Ya depende quién tenga disponibles pondrá a unos u otros, pero la línea de 5 contra equipos como nosotros... ya ves



Con equipos como España no le queda otro remedio que cerrarse con el autobus y aguantar el puntito o pillar una contra y hacer una faena como Georgia a Suecia


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Sale RDT?



Debuta con la seleccion y titular encima


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2021)

Dios cuando se jubilara el comentarista de la 1?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Con equipos como España no le queda otro remedio que cerrarse con el autobus y aguantar el puntito o pillar una contra y hacer una faena como Georgia a Suecia



Lleva siendo así desde 2009


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Menudo llenazo, y eso?



Y nos quejamos nosotros del ambientazo del estadio de atletismo de sevilla


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Debuta con la seleccion y titular encima



Es nacionalizado ¿no?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Menudo llenazo, y eso?



Entre Covid y crisis me parece que los griegos mucha pasta no tienen.


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Menudo llenazo, y eso?





FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Grecia sigue siendo pobre



Pobres pero honraos que cantan el himno


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es nacionalizado ¿no?



No, si nacio en Madrid  viene de la cantera del madrid


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es nacionalizado ¿no?



Es español. Nació en Madrí.


----------



## El primo del Adric (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es nacionalizado ¿no?



Que coño nacionalizado...nació en Madrid de padre español y madre dominicana.


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> No, si nacio en Madrid  viene de la cantera del madrid



Pues leí que no era español sino dominicano o de por ahí


----------



## Suprimo (11 Nov 2021)

El lleno nos preña hoy el nvcleo del alma


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Que coño nacionalizado...nació en Madrid de padre español y madre dominicana.



¿Veis? pues eso: es medio español


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Lleva siendo así desde 2009



Yo diria desde 2004, cuando gano la eurocopa a portugal


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

Delantera del real madrid...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Yo diria desde 2004, cuando gano la eurocopa a portugal



No..antes los rivales dejaban espacios.cuando ganamos l euro todo autobuses...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2021)

La falange griega..y


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2021)

Murallote.


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Murallote.



Y con mucha calma España


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Delantera del real madrid...



4 del Madrí en el equipo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Murallote.



Pues a ellos no les vale el empate.


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Delantera del real madrid...



Morata es de la cantera del Aleti...era suplente de Borja Bastón y por eso se largó al real moñil


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2021)

El empate no le vale a ninguna de las dos. Sería aun peor para Grecia, que le deja directamente sin opción alguna.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Morata es de la cantera del Aleti...era suplente de Borja Bastón y por eso se largó al real moñil



Se hizo hombre en el Madrí.


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Morata es de la cantera del Aleti...era suplente de Borja Bastón y por eso se largó al real moñil



Y por que no juega ahora en el atletico? lleva con este, dos años cedido en la juventus creo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El empate no le vale a ninguna de las dos. Sería aun peor para Grecia, que le deja directamente sin opción alguna.



En algún momento ellos tienen que arriesgar.


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El empate no le vale a ninguna de las dos. Sería aun peor para Grecia, que le deja directamente sin opción alguna.



El punto es bueno pa españa si luego gana a suecia, pero mejor ganar hoy...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Nov 2021)

Joder.... Vaya cagada de RDT....

Venga ¡¡¡¡ Que va a marcar el perico coño ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Mecagoenlaputa....


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Y por que no juega ahora en el atletico? lleva con este, dos años cedido en la juventus creo



El Cholo no le quiere me temo


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En algún momento ellos tienen que arriesgar.



Arriesgar? buscaran un fallo de españa o una contra para meter un gol, prisa no tienen


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> El punto es bueno pa españa si luego gana a suecia, pero mejor ganar hoy...



Mucha parsimonia les veo yo como para ganar hoy


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Nov 2021)

El 15 griego hijodeputa.... Cerdo...


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Mucha parsimonia les veo yo como para ganar hoy



La verdad que si, 20 min ya y como si nada....


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> El punto es bueno pa españa si luego gana a suecia, pero mejor ganar hoy...



Nos da igual empatar que perder, la repesca está 100% asegurada incluso aun perdiendo los dos partidos. Si no se gana, hay que ganar a Suecia, y si ganamos hoy, nos vale el empate el domingo.

A Grecia solo le vale ganar los dos partidos.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Mucha parsimonia les veo yo como para ganar hoy



Φιλαργυρία


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

Gol


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (11 Nov 2021)

No me parece que haya sido fuera de juego.


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Vaya chicharro que nos han enchufado en posible offside


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gol



Anulado a grecia, pero el primer error de españa, contra de grecia y gol, un serio aviso es


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> Φιλαργυρία



¿Qué dices rascanalgas?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Nov 2021)

Mierda.... casi ¡¡¡¡¡¡ joder...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Nov 2021)

Penaltyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

Penalty jiji


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2021)

Penalti por plantillazo en la rodilla.


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Penaltyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



Pa españa, a ver si lo meten...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Nov 2021)

GOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> GOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL



de pablo sarabia


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Bueno pues gol sin grandes alardes ¿no?


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2021)

Bueno, ahora Grecia necesita dos goles, a ver que hacen.


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Bueno pues gol sin grandes alardes ¿no?



Con ninguno diria yo  lo importante ya era abrir la lata y a ver si se abren algo mas los griegos ahora


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Nov 2021)

Ahora sí que tienen que sacar el autobús de la portería los griegos.... A ver...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Nov 2021)

στόχος


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)

Vamoooos. Cuántos penaltis llevabamos fallando? 

Lo de la mano previa y demás antes del penalti, dependiendo de para qué árbitro eso es mano o no.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Nov 2021)

Mientras no se marquen otro Crocia, muy factible todo


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> στόχος



Βιρμανία


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

No sé si es por España o por el rival pero qué partido más malo está siendo


----------



## Suprimo (11 Nov 2021)

Morralla coo siempre un pata palo


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Joder Morata


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Βιρμανία


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Joder Morata



se ha hecho un jugadon, lastima q tirara al portero


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> se ha hecho un jugadon, lastima q tirara al portero



Sí, es eso: lo hace todo bien pero lo que importa no lo completa


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No sé si es por España o por el rival pero qué partido más malo está siendo



Hombre.. Los griegos son unos paquetes que te cagas...


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hombre.. Los griegos son unos paquetes que te cagas...



Puede ser, pero como decía el partido me está pareciendo malísimo...y casi más por culpa de España que de los griegos me temo


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hombre.. Los griegos son unos paquetes que te cagas...



Perico, como ves el derbi catalan? lastima q koeman no hubiera seguido


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Perico, como ves el derbi catalan? lastima q koeman no hubiera seguido



Hombre...

No lo veo fácil; pero no imposible... El morbo es follarse a Javier Hernández en su debut en el Orinal... A ver...


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Perico, como ves el derbi catalan? lastima q koeman no hubiera seguido



Que ese equipo lo arranque Xavi está por ver ¿eh caraestaca?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

No juega Sergio Ramos?


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No juega Sergio Ramos?



Ni Arconada tampoco no te jode el rascanalgas


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Que ese equipo lo arranque Xavi está por ver ¿eh caraestaca?



Ya, pero de momento ha puesto firme al equipo, como en el ejercito: poniendo un monton de normas y nada de tonterias de pique con la davis cup, patinete o mundial de globos


----------



## Suprimo (11 Nov 2021)

Parece un amistoso paco cuando se están jugando el pase a un mondial


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No juega Sergio Ramos?



Primero tendra q debutar algun dia con el PSG


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya, pero de momento ha puesto firme al equipo, como en el ejercito: poniendo un monton de normas y nada de tonterias de pique con la davis cup, patinete o mundial de globos



Ya pero aunque el equipo de Xavi jugaba muy bien al fútbol y eso era por su culpa, este barsa está en descomposición o decadencia

Igual me equivoco pero barrunto batacazo con el Español y en general este año, con Xavi y sin Xavi


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Pero vamos a ver qué me enteré, si los spian ganan este partido se clasifican? O tiene que ganar más partidos de mierda de estos?.

Y si no gana repesca?.

Voy a por la cocaína.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Nov 2021)

Para la próxima voy a estar más atento al Croacia-Rusia, menudo partidaco se queda el 14


----------



## jus (11 Nov 2021)

Si el árbitro pitase el fin del partido en vez de la primera parte nos haría un favor a

1. Al público del estadio. Ni Dios casi hay
2. A todos los jugadores.
3. Pero sobre todo a nosotros los espectadores.

Vaya truño madre mia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Jode en TVE no pueden contratar a tías del tiempo que estén buenas?


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ya pero aunque el equipo de Xavi jugaba muy bien al fútbol y eso era por su culpa, este barsa está en descomposición o decadencia
> 
> Igual me equivoco pero barrunto batacazo con el Español y en general este año, con Xavi y sin Xavi



Mucho va a depender de que vuelvan Pedri+Ansu, que son muy importantes para el Barça y también para la selección. Ansu es el gol que nos falta, tanto al Barça como a la selección.


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Para la próxima voy a estar más atento al Croacia-Rusia, menudo partidaco se queda el 14



Mañana en cuatro ponen el Italia-Suiza...primero contra segundo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jode en TVE no pueden contratas a tías del tiiempo que estén buenas?



Es verdad... En Movistar o en el Chiringuito sacan más guarras....


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

jus dijo:


> Si el árbitro pitase el fin del partido en vez de la primera parte nos haría un favor a
> 
> 1. Al público del estadio. Ni Dios casi hay
> 2. A todos los jugadores.
> ...



Eso estabamos diciendo que el partido ha sido infame hasta ahora


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Mucho va a depender de que vuelvan Pedri+Ansu, que son muy importantes para el Barça y también para la selección. Ansu es el gol que nos falta, tanto al Barça como a la selección.



Y dale con el negro ese...que cojones


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Mucho va a depender de que vuelvan Pedri+Ansu, que son muy importantes para el Barça y también para la selección. Ansu es el gol que nos falta, tanto al Barça como a la selección.



Parece q xavi lo primero q ha pedido es un delantero centro, suena Sterling como opcion abierta, cedido o comprado


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Mucho va a depender de que vuelvan Pedri+Ansu, que son muy importantes para el Barça y también para la selección. Ansu es el gol que nos falta, tanto al Barça como a la selección.



Pues como Ansu Fati se vuelva de cristal ólvidate de él...y del Barsa de paso este año


----------



## il banditto (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver qué me enteré, si los spian ganan este partido se clasifican? O tiene que ganar más partidos de mierda de estos?.
> 
> Y si no gana repesca?.
> 
> Voy a por la cocaína.



ganando hoy el domingo españa puede empatar contra suecia y va al mundial, si empatan hoy tienen que ganar el domingo y si españa pierde contra suecia va a la repesca si o si.


----------



## El primo del Adric (11 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Es verdad... En Movistar o en el Chiringuito sacan más guarras....



Pues la pizpi que está a pie de campo con el micrófono tiene un pubis muy apretado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Es que no me jodas, no tienen visión de negocio, no ganarían más audiencia si la del tiempo sale en tetas en vez de con la chaqueta esa de mierda, yo hay cosas que no me explico.

Una alegría, nos dice que mañana va a llover y te deprimes, pero te sale una cañón desnuda y por lo menos te tomas con otra filosofía las lluvias.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

il banditto dijo:


> ganando hoy el domingo españa puede empatar contra suecia y va al mundial, si empatan hoy tienen que ganar el domingo y si españa pierde contra suecia va a la repesca si o si.




Gracias.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Pedri tampoco juega? Que está recibiendo el balón de oro de la Eurocopa o al final se lo han dado a gavi?.


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Pues la pizpi que está a pie de campo con el micrófono tiene un pubis muy apretado
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 834173



Y muy limpita se la ve


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Saca delanteros nuevos Grecia...que me jodan si lo entiendo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es que no me jodas, no tienen visión de negocio, no ganarían más audiencia si la del tiempo sale en tetas en vez de con la chaqueta esa de mierda, yo hay cosas que no me explico.
> 
> Una alegría, nos dice que mañana va a llover y te deprimes, pero te sale una cañón desnuda y por lo menos te tomas con otra filosofía las lluvias.



Un consejo...

Disfruta lo que puedas con lo que te pongan ahora... Ya mismo te ponen maricones o travestis a presentarnos el tiempo o el fútbol.... Verás....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

El Jony o Jonathan o como coño se llamase, el gitano ese extremo que fue el único que jugó bien en la mierda esa de Naciones tampoco lo lleva??


----------



## El primo del Adric (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pedri tampoco juega? Que está recibiendo el balón de oro de la Eurocopa o al final se lo han dado a gavi?.



Que Pedro está lesionado pesao...

Por cierto recomiéndame un vídeo con el que hacerme una buena paja a la crema


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No juega Sergio Ramos?



Ahora sale a calentar con SANTILLANA.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2021)

Quizá ahora Grecia ataque


----------



## Suprimo (11 Nov 2021)

Está vacio el estadio con las entradas a 15 mortadelos, si eso no vale ni el gallinero del Écija


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ahora sale a calentar con SANTILLANA.



Cabron sabes a quién me refiero??, No era troll, en la de las naciones convocó a un chaval gitano que salió en el partido contra Italia y contra Francia, que era muy bueno.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Jony o Jonathan o como coño se llamase, el gitano ese extremo que fue el único que jugó bien en la mierda esa de Naciones tampoco lo lleva??



Yeremi está lesionado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Está vacio el estadio con las entradas a 15 mortadelos, si eso no vale ni el gallinero del Écija



Ah recordemos la crisis griega


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ahora sale a calentar con SANTILLANA.




Gooool de señor


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yeremi está lesionado.




Si joder ese, que no me acordaba, se que tenía nombre gitano  

Y el que pone en la camiseta RDT que es un cantante pop o algo de eso?


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si joder ese, que no me acordaba, se que tenía nombre gitano
> 
> Y el que pone en la camiseta RDT que es un cantante pop o algo de eso?



son las iniciales de su nombre: raul de tomas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> son las iniciales de su nombre: raul de tomas




La virgen santa, negros, gitanos y gente que no sabe escribir su nombre en una camiseta, capitaneados por un cocainomano.


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si joder ese, que no me acordaba, se que tenía nombre gitano
> 
> Y el que pone en la camiseta RDT que es un cantante pop o algo de eso?



Sí, Ronald de Trástamara no te jode


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Haber entra Olmo que ese me gusta, se va el cantante pop u entra el otro acabado del Rodrigo.

Eso sí a morralla no le quita el hijo de puta.


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

El periquito debutante no me ha gustado mucho


----------



## Suprimo (11 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ah recordemos la crisis griega



Comer y pernoctar no anda muy distinto de España, no me lo creo, el desinterés tiene que ser brutal


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> El periquito debutante no me ha gustado mucho



Pues ha participado bastante más que Morralla, la verdad....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Joder el Olmo si no es futbolista no pierde la virginidad ni pagando, me está gustando koke, porque es un futbolista que gustará más o menos pero se sabe el oficio a la perfección.


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Los griegos empiezan a repartir medicinas


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Los griegos empiezan a repartir medicinas



Cerdos.... Hay que empezar a darles caña....


----------



## Suprimo (11 Nov 2021)

Y ojito que se han ido 15 minutos


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Pues ha participado bastante más que Morralla, la verdad....



Sí, pero no ha tenido buen debut...Gavi o Yeremi debutaron hace poco y dejaron mejores sensaciones

y para ser delantero centro le he visto un pelín fallón...el día del madrí también falló uno creo o fué un compañero no sé


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Gavi conmocionado!!!!!!! No joder!!! No va a poder ir a la gala del balón de oro a recogerlo!!! Conmoción en el mundo del fútbol!!!!


El Ferrer hablando de fisuras y fracturas en un ojo, médico Ferrer.


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

Me parece un partido lamentable, esperemos que no empaten al final...


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Me parece un partido lamentable, esperemos que no empaten al final...



No seas cenizo, anda cansaliebres

El partido es malísimo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Me parece un partido lamentable, esperemos que no empaten al final...




Yo no he visto la primera parte, pero tal cómo va la segunda parte no es descabellado


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Me parece un partido lamentable, esperemos que no empaten al final...



no puedo ni poner cosas en griego porque no pasa nada


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo no he visto la primera parte, pero tal cómo va la segunda parte no es descabellado



Tu al menos estas colocao...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Nov 2021)

Joder... Me estoy quedando frito....


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

El rodrigo moreno donde esta ahora jugando?


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)

Estos partidos hay que verlos al menos con medio pollo por cada tiempo y unas cuantas birras Judas heladas.

Menudo partido.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2021)

Y que hace Rodrigo moreno en el Campo?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El rodrigo moreno donde esta ahora jugando?



De suplente en un equipo de tabla baja de la premier con unos épicos 2 goles


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El rodrigo moreno donde esta ahora jugando?



En el Leeds con los piratas....


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Joder con el Íñigo también


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Estos partidos hay que verlos al menos con medio pollo por cada tiempo y unas cuantas birras Judas heladas.
> 
> Menudo partido.



Menudo partido de malo de cojón de boquerón


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

El luis enrique este es un gilipollas, si vacilas en las ruedas de prensa al menos juega de puta madre e ilusiona, como luis aragones que vacilaba lo que le daba la gana. Pero esta forma de jugar...


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder... Me estoy quedando frito....



Ya somos dos


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Menudo partido de malo de cojón de boquerón



poned fotos de tías buenas o algo...


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El luis enrique este es un gilipollas, si vacilas en las ruedas de prensa al menos juega de puta madre e ilusiona, como luis aragones que vacilaba lo que le daba la gana. Pero esta forma de jugar...



Segundo en la Nations y tercero en la Euro...se saca la polla en cualquier rueda de prensa y con razón


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> poned fotos de tías buenas o algo...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2021)

Pero que cojones Rodrigo moreno..


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Segundo en la Nations y tercero en la Euro...se saca la polla en cualquier rueda de prensa y con razón



Aun no nos hemos clasificado...


----------



## Suprimo (11 Nov 2021)

Pues ya están aquí, camino del empate...


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Huy que todavía nos empatan


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

alemania 6-0


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Aun no nos hemos clasificado...



Pero tiene varios comodines pase lo que pase hoy: el domingo otro y si no pues la repesca


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy vaya tela...


----------



## Suprimo (11 Nov 2021)

Jugando con el paquismo extremo


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

expulsan a pepe en el irlanda portugal y con 0-0


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pero tiene varios comodines pase lo que pase hoy: el domingo otro y si no pues la repesca



El comodin de dormir al contrario...


----------



## Suprimo (11 Nov 2021)

Pasesecitos y posesiones, luego cero peligro porque son la nada...


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> expulsan a pepe en el irlanda portugal y con 0-0



Ese grupo se decide el domingo con el partido de Portugal contra Serbia


----------



## Suprimo (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ese grupo se decide el domingo con el partido de Portugal contra Serbia



Uno de esos en Marzo...


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

Alemania 7-0
Croacia 7-1


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ese grupo se decide el domingo con el partido de Portugal contra Serbia



Si, se la va a jugar portugal contra serbia, buen partido


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Uno de esos en Marzo...



Por eso interesa ser primeros y no complicarse con repescas


----------



## Suprimo (11 Nov 2021)

Crean más peligro ellos con dos patadones que España con 30 pases


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Estos partidos hay que verlos al menos con medio pollo por cada tiempo y unas cuantas birras Judas heladas.
> 
> Menudo partido.




Hombre es que sin ir colocado esto lo ve quien yo te diga


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

Alemania 8-0


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Crean más peligro ellos con dos patadones que España con 30 pases



Desde el gol de penalty han hecho lo que el Aleti muchas veces: aguantar y tocarse los huevos


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

alemania marca el octavo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Nov 2021)

Alemania 8 - Barsa 0..... Qué risas.... jejejej


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Alemania 7-0
> Croacia 7-1



Liechenstein y Malta son como si hicieramos un equipo con foreros.


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Desde el gol de penalty han hecho lo que el Aleti muchas veces: aguantar y tocarse los huevos



He cambiado al canal de la dos de tve, esta chiquito de la calzada contando chistes, esta mas entretenido q el partido


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

5 minutazos, crucemos los dedos...


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

5 minutos de descuento


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Nov 2021)

joder no filtran un pase en condiciones ni de error


----------



## condimento (11 Nov 2021)

Rumania probable despedida del Mundial.


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Qué chorrada de taconcitos al borde del área atacando no me jodas


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Nov 2021)

mira, un buen pase, en el 93


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> joder no filtran un pase en condiciones ni de error



Es uno de los peores partidos de la selección en bastante tiempo. Lo único bueno es la victoria si acaba así


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es uno de los peores partidos de la selección en bastante tiempo. Lo único bueno es la victoria si acaba así




Joder que optimista eres, quitando ratos contra a Italia y 19 minutos contra Francia, España lleva años aburriendo a las ovejas.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Nov 2021)

Bueno....

Final del " partido " y tal.... Si lo sé ni lo veo.... 

Buenas noches y buena suerte,,,,


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)

Lo poco salvable del partido es algo de oficio por parte de la selección. Sigo viendo problemas de posicionamiento, muchas imprecisiones, etc.

Creo que nos vale con el empate contra Suecia.

Lo mejor será el puto desmadre de periodistas y peña diciendo que Luis Enrique ha vuelto a cerrar bocas. Ya veréis...


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que optimista eres, quitando ratos contra a Italia y 19 minutos contra Francia, España lleva años aburriendo a las ovejas.



De eso nada. Aburre a ratos sí, pero en todos los partidos hace cosas interesantes.

En este si no es por el penalty y el fuera de juego griego lo perdemos/empatamos y sin haber hecho ni ganas de comer para marcar más goles


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)

El papel de Busquets y cómo juega en la selección en comparación con el Barcelona... digna de tesis de Pdr Snchz


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

Que triste es todo joder....


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2021)

La vida no tiene sentido...


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que triste es todo joder....



Que vaaa

hace un mes eramos segundos y casi seguro que ibamos a la repesca porque Suecia ganaba sus partidos y nos adelantaba...

...ahora han pinchado y somos líderes...encima ya no hay que ganarlos el domingo sino que con empatar ganamos el grupo y vamos al mundial

me encanta que los planes salgan bien


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Que vaaa
> 
> hace un mes eramos segundos y casi seguro que ibamos a la repesca porque Suecia ganaba sus partidos y nos adelantaba...
> 
> ...



Pues la verdad q si


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (11 Nov 2021)

Pues que pase Suecia y en camino al mundial. Es muy difícil ganar a España por lo que pasar con el empate nos beneficia bastante.


----------



## Barrunto (11 Nov 2021)

España no mete gol ni al arcoiris


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2021)

Rodrigo moreno que cojones hace convocado


----------



## jus (12 Nov 2021)

LE tiene una flor en el culo.

No se puede jugar más aburrido, no se puede tener jugadores más planos y nada desequilibrantes que llega a semis de una euro ganando solo un partido en los 90 min, nos elimina en penaltis la futura campeona y llega a la final de la liga de Naciones perdiendola por tongo jugando bien y todo

Y ahora va en el último momento pierde Suecia (pa matarlos) y jugando putapenicamente contra Grecia con gol de penalti aburriendo a todo Dios y está primero de grupo y le vale el empate ya 

Es o no para flipar?


Acabamos de inventar el neocattenaccio del siglo XXI señores


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

jus dijo:


> LE tiene una flor en el culo.
> 
> No se puede jugar más aburrido, no se puede tener jugadores más planos y nada desequilibrantes que llega a semis de una euro ganando solo un partido en los 90 min, nos elimina en penaltis la futura campeona y llega a la final de la liga de Naciones perdiendola por tongo jugando bien y todo
> 
> ...



Bueno si pones a Rodrigo moreno un suplente de un equipo de baja tabla de la premier.pues la cago en 3ocasiones claras.
Pero no se te olvide Grecia saco un 532.con defensa individual presionante los 95 minutos.resultado 0 tiros entre los 3 palos y eso que se jugaban la repesca..la falange griega..
Otro autobús a añadir a la lista de autobuses desde 2008..
Estamos acostumbrados a los autobuses..pero otras selecciones no..véase el suiza Francia .se toparon con los piqueros suizos y mpape sin correr no sabe qué hacer


----------



## Charlatan (12 Nov 2021)

Del tiqui taca a nada taqa..


----------



## Alberto Liberto (12 Nov 2021)

Vamos por partes.

Lo de Luis Enrique tiene mérito. Con semejantes medianías llegar a ser terceros en la euro y segundos en la nations hay que echarle cojones.

Lo que me toca los huevos son los inventos típicos de manías de entrenador como no poner a RDT de delantero centro, convocar a Rodrigo Moreno sin venir a cuento o seguir llevando a Morata como delantero titular.

Por lo demás es lo que hay, salvo Dinamarca y Alemania que parece que ha resurgido, el resto de grupos muy apretados aún existiendo mucha diferencia de jugadores sobre el papel, así que poco hay que criticar a España que no se pueda criticar a otras selecciones y más con la plantilla tan deficiente que tiene.

Mucho tienen que crecer como futbolistas los chavales que tenemos para hacer algo importante en el mundial, pero parece que con LE todo es posible y ojalá nos calle la boca a todos.


----------



## jus (12 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno si pones a Rodrigo moreno un suplente de un equipo de baja tabla de la premier.pues la cago en 3ocasiones claras.
> Pero no se te olvide Grecia saco un 532.con defensa individual presionante los 95 minutos.resultado 0 tiros entre los 3 palos y eso que se jugaban la repesca..la falange griega..
> Otro autobús a añadir a la lista de autobuses desde 2008..
> Estamos acostumbrados a los autobuses..pero otras selecciones no..véase el suiza Francia .se toparon con los piqueros suizos y mpape sin correr no sabe qué hacer



Eso no es excusa, tú puedes tener un equipo cerrado que aún así alguna individualidad sumado a un juego más vertical y no tanto de toque haría ver un equipo más atractivo o con alternativas

Pero entre que no hay jugadores y encima nuestro estilo que le voy a llamar ya el nuevo cattenaccion o neocatenaccion del siglo XXI da para lo que vemos: 

Ante equipos de mierda no jugamos a nada atractivo, solo es pase pase y pase
Ante equipos que quieren disputarnos la pelota, al quitarles la pelota lo pasan peor y sus defensas se abren y jugamos mejor (pero ojo que no ganamos porque apenas tenemos gol), frente a italia en la euro no ganamos, en la nations league con 1 menos el resultando fue de 1-1 (ibamos 1-0 antes ganando) aunque jugábamos en italia. Y contra francia... poco gol demostramos, por mucho toque.

Es lo que hay


----------



## Manero (12 Nov 2021)

jus dijo:


> Eso no es excusa, tú puedes tener un equipo cerrado que aún así alguna individualidad sumado a un juego más vertical y no tanto de toque haría ver un equipo más atractivo o con alternativas
> 
> Pero entre que no hay jugadores y encima nuestro estilo que le voy a llamar ya el nuevo cattenaccion o neocatenaccion del siglo XXI da para lo que vemos:
> 
> ...



Pero es que en estas fases de clasificación con tantísimas selecciones sin nivel no ves a nadie que pueda hacer un fútbol atractivo ya que en el 90% de partidos una de la selecciones se encierra en su campo.

Por eso en la Nations League donde participan selecciones del mismo nivel es donde se han visto partidos mucho más interesantes que no lo que se ve en las fases de clasificación, y ahí todos disfrutamos con el juego de España mucho más que contra una Grecia metida en su área y esperando una contra milagrosa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

jus dijo:


> Eso no es excusa, tú puedes tener un equipo cerrado que aún así alguna individualidad sumado a un juego más vertical y no tanto de toque haría ver un equipo más atractivo o con alternativas
> 
> Pero entre que no hay jugadores y encima nuestro estilo que le voy a llamar ya el nuevo cattenaccion o neocatenaccion del siglo XXI da para lo que vemos:
> 
> ...



Grecia tenía que ganar si o si para aspirar al la repesca..y autobús falange griega..tirándose al suelo vamos el partido trampa típico ..
Y defensa individual presionante los 95 minutos..cada vez que recibamos un balón ya había hasta 2 griegos presionando .o 4 incluso..pero tampoco atacaban ..
Llevamos así desde 2008 los rivales se encierran aunque lleven perdiendo 5 a 0..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

Alberto Liberto dijo:


> Vamos por partes.
> 
> Lo de Luis Enrique tiene mérito. Con semejantes medianías llegar a ser terceros en la euro y segundos en la nations hay que echarle cojones.
> 
> ...



El mundial de quatar dependerá de cómo lleguemos machacado por el calendario rompe piernas del calvo Rubiales


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Pero es que en estas fases de clasificación con tantísimas selecciones sin nivel no ves a nadie que pueda hacer un fútbol atractivo ya que en el 90% de partidos una de la selecciones se encierra en su campo.
> 
> Por eso en la Nations League donde participan selecciones del mismo nivel es donde se han visto partidos mucho más interesantes que no lo que se ve en las fases de clasificación, y ahí todos disfrutamos con el juego de España mucho más que contra una Grecia metida en su área y esperando una contra milagrosa.



La Nations League ha sido un acierto. Lo extraño es que se les ocurriera tan tarde.

Es que además en las ligas de abajo, al jugar paises del mismo nivel, se ven buenos partidos y por ejemplo Andorra puede ganar un partido de fútbol por fin en su vida al enfrentarse a un San Marino.

Y por arriba igual, aunque en los grupos te toquen niveles medios como Ucrania, pero vas a tener 2 potencias minimo más 2 nivel medio y a doble partido. Y luego la fase final al estilo final four. Es como una minichampions de selecciones. Un acierto absoluto


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> La Nations League ha sido un acierto. Lo extraño es que se les ocurriera tan tarde.
> 
> Es que además en las ligas de abajo, al jugar paises del mismo nivel, se ven buenos partidos y por ejemplo Andorra puede ganar un partido de fútbol por fin en su vida al enfrentarse a un San Marino.
> 
> Y por arriba igual, aunque en los grupos te toquen niveles medios como Ucrania, pero vas a tener 2 potencias minimo más 2 nivel medio y a doble partido. Y luego la fase final al estilo final four. Es como una minichampions de selecciones. Un acierto absoluto



Soy más de la opinión de courtouis sobre la mafialeague...


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Soy más de la opinión de courtouis sobre la mafialeague...



¿Qué decia Courtois cuando sólo jugaba amistosos en esas fechas? ¿tambien se quejaba? porque yo nunca le oí...

Si no quiere jugar que se lo diga al entrenador y que salga otro portero. Es tan sencillo como eso. Porque estos partidos son FECHAS FIFA y hay que jugarlos sí o sí. Y seguro que tiene un compañero deseando demostrar lo bueno que es, tanto en su puesto como en cualquier otro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué decia Courtois cuando sólo jugaba amistosos en esas fechas? ¿tambien se quejaba? porque yo nunca le oí...
> 
> Si no quiere jugar que se lo diga al entrenador y que salga otro portero. Es tan sencillo como eso. Porque estos partidos son FECHAS FIFA y hay que jugarlos sí o sí. Y seguro que tiene un compañero deseando demostrar lo bueno que es, tanto en su puesto como en cualquier otro.



y que mejor que un Tercer y cuarto puesto que NO SIRVE para nada


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (12 Nov 2021)

El gol que nos falta es Ansu Fati. A está selección solo le falta un jugador realmente goleador, sin jugadores excelentes pero si buenos jugadores, LE ha hecho un gran equipo, a la que únicamente le falta un goleador nato.

Si Ansu Fati se recupera y está en forma para el mundial, pues seremos muy competitivos, a la que nos acompañe un poco la suerte......................


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> El gol que nos falta es Ansu Fati. A está selección solo le falta un jugador realmente goleador, sin jugadores excelentes pero si buenos jugadores, LE ha hecho un gran equipo, a la que únicamente le falta un goleador nato.
> 
> Si Ansu Fati se recupera y está en forma para el mundial, pues seremos muy competitivos, a la que nos acompañe un poco la suerte......................



QUE PEsaos sois con el ansu fati ese


----------



## kakarot (12 Nov 2021)

Moros y fútbol, vaya lío.


----------



## Hannibal (12 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues la verdad q si



No le he dado permiso para poner una foto mía. ¿Y la LOPD, qué?


----------



## condimento (12 Nov 2021)

Como curiosidad Gales y Austria están clasificadas para la repesca, por su ranking en la Nations League. Los centroeuropeos dependen si acaso de que Francia no se monte un doble choqueo contra kazajos y fineses.

Se da el caso de que Austria, probable cuarta de su grupo, se enfrenta hoy a la probable tercera, Israel, y que está fuera del Mundial. Unas risas en toda la cara jeje.
Que de todas formas clasificarse por ranking de la NL no te da la ventaja de campo y debes jugarte el único partido de semis en casa de un segundo con buena puntuación.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (12 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> QUE PEsaos sois con el ansu fati ese



Es el único jugador ahora mismo que pueda aportar gol a la selección.

Nos falta muchísimo gol y no veo a nadie mas que pueda estar para el Mundial.


----------



## HM11 (12 Nov 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Es el único jugador ahora mismo que pueda aportar gol a la selección.
> 
> Nos falta muchísimo gol y no veo a nadie mas que pueda estar para el Mundial.



Le falta gol a la selección pero fue la más goleadora de la Euro, OK. Cómo se nota que os dejais influenciar por lo que dicen los medios...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Pero es que en estas fases de clasificación con tantísimas selecciones sin nivel no ves a nadie que pueda hacer un fútbol atractivo ya que en el 90% de partidos una de la selecciones se encierra en su campo.
> 
> Por eso en la Nations League donde participan selecciones del mismo nivel es donde se han visto partidos mucho más interesantes que no lo que se ve en las fases de clasificación, y ahí todos disfrutamos con el juego de España mucho más que contra una Grecia metida en su área y esperando una contra milagrosa.



Hombre, uno que ha pillado que la Neishons lig es una MUY buena idea.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Es el único jugador ahora mismo que pueda aportar gol a la selección.
> 
> Nos falta muchísimo gol y no veo a nadie mas que pueda estar para el Mundial.



Mira la lista del zarra..
Raúl de tomas va el primero seguido de oyarzabal.
Álvaro García 
Carlos Soler.
Hugo duro
Juanmi y eso que es mediapunta
Morales
Y Mañacobde 1.93 llamado mir..
Todos esos por encima del ansu..


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> El gol que nos falta es Ansu Fati. A está selección solo le falta un jugador realmente goleador, sin jugadores excelentes pero si buenos jugadores, LE ha hecho un gran equipo, a la que únicamente le falta un goleador nato.
> 
> Si Ansu Fati se recupera y está en forma para el mundial, pues seremos muy competitivos, a la que nos acompañe un poco la suerte......................



Ansu aún no ha demostrado ser un jugador de 20 goles al año.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2021)

condimento dijo:


> Como curiosidad Gales y Austria están clasificadas para la repesca, por su ranking en la Nations League. Los centroeuropeos dependen si acaso de que Francia no se monte un doble choqueo contra kazajos y fineses.
> 
> Se da el caso de que Austria, probable cuarta de su grupo, se enfrenta hoy a la probable tercera, Israel, y que está fuera del Mundial. Unas risas en toda la cara jeje.
> Que de todas formas clasificarse por ranking de la NL no te da la ventaja de campo y debes jugarte el único partido de semis en casa de un segundo con buena puntuación.



Pues que lo hubiera hecho mejor. Ambas estaban en la liga B. Austria ganó su grupo y asciende a la A mientras Israel quedó 3ª de su grupo. La 'próxima vez que se tomen la neishons en serio.


----------



## HM11 (12 Nov 2021)

España tiene el mejor ataque de toda Europa , dejar las discusiones de los putos delanteros, todo porque la puta TV de mierda solo cuestionaba la delantera de España, aún siendo la mas goleadora, la que mas tira a puerta, la que mas ocasiones claras genera, y aún siguen con la puta delantera. El único punto débil de España es cuando pierde la dinámica de juego y la defensa no puede contener.

Cómo iba a ganar la nations league y el oro olímpico sin ningún delantero centro y goleador como Gerard o Morata, llegó a ambas finales sin delanteros. La Euro también la pudo ganar pero así los penaltis injustos de mierda , algo que deberían cambiar, puta mierda. Toda su vida entrenando para que uno se resbale y la mande fuera jajajajajajaja, puta mierda de normativa, los otros deportes son mas serios y justos que el fútbol...


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (12 Nov 2021)

HM11 dijo:


> España tiene el mejor ataque de toda Europa , dejar las discusiones de los putos delanteros, todo porque la puta TV de mierda solo cuestionaba la delantera de España, aún siendo la mas goleadora, la que mas tira a puerta, la que mas ocasiones claras genera, y aún siguen con la puta delantera. El único punto débil de España es cuando pierde la dinámica de juego y la defensa no puede contener.



¿no habrás querido decir Francia verdad? O ya me dirás quienes son mejores en España que Mbapee y Benzema.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (12 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Mira la lista del zarra..
> Raúl de tomas va el primero seguido de oyarzabal.
> Álvaro García
> Carlos Soler.
> ...



¿realmente piensas que esos delanteros tienen nivel para una selección que aspire a ganar un mundial? Joder si son autenticas medianias, por poco que haga Ansu los va a superar rápido. Que la España que gano todo no solo tenía a Xavi, Iniesta, casillas, también a Villa y Torres. Cuando fuimos a por la 2ª euro del Bosque decidió jugar sin delanteros.....y le salió bien, con Cesc de falso DC. 

Desde que se jubilaron Torres y Villa no hemos vuelto a tener delanteros buenos de verdad. Quizás otro que apunta buenas maneras es Ferran Torres. Si se juntan Ferran y Ansu a un buen nivel tendremos realmente opciones de llegar lejos en el mundial.


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿realmente piensas que esos delanteros tienen nivel para una selección que aspire a ganar un mundial? Joder si son autenticas medianias, por poco que haga Ansu los va a superar rápido. Que la España que gano todo no solo tenía a Xavi, Iniesta, casillas, también a Villa y Torres. Cuando fuimos a por la 2ª euro del Bosque decidió jugar sin delanteros.....y le salió bien, con Cesc de falso DC.
> 
> Desde que se jubilaron Torres y Villa no hemos vuelto a tener delanteros buenos de verdad. Quizás otro que apunta buenas maneras es Ferran Torres. Si se juntan Ferran y Ansu a un buen nivel tendremos realmente opciones de llegar lejos en el mundial.



Ferrán Torres y Ansu Fati en plenitud son bastante artillería. Con Sarabia además serían una buena delantera


----------



## HM11 (12 Nov 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿no habrás querido decir Francia verdad? O ya me dirás quienes son mejores en España que Mbapee y Benzema.



No... Se te olvida que España jugo sin delanteros, algunos que nunca han jugado... no le dio el mismo valor a ese torneo, Francia sin Kante nada mas.

Mbappe marco en fuera de juego pero bueno... Si hubiera jugado Gerard hubiera marcado, eso es obvio...

En la Euro España destrozó las estadísticas en ataque y fue la mas goleadora, tiene la mejor valoración , no Francia, Morata, Ferran , Sarabia marcaron mas goles que mbappe, Mbappe hizo el ridículo... , España tiene 3 delanteros a la altura con oyarzabal y mejores extremos que Francia obviamente...

Benzema incapaz de marcarle al Chelsea, Gerard violó al Chelsea en peor equipo... Ejemplos... Benzema lleva el mismo tiempo que Gerard jugando a gran nivel... El resto de años bastante mediocre Benzema.

España tiene tantos jugadores en todas las posiciones , podría hacer 4 o 5 equipos y seguirían siendo competitivos, Francia? Si quitas a Benzema ya se derrumba el equipo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿realmente piensas que esos delanteros tienen nivel para una selección que aspire a ganar un mundial? Joder si son autenticas medianias, por poco que haga Ansu los va a superar rápido. Que la España que gano todo no solo tenía a Xavi, Iniesta, casillas, también a Villa y Torres. Cuando fuimos a por la 2ª euro del Bosque decidió jugar sin delanteros.....y le salió bien, con Cesc de falso DC.
> 
> Desde que se jubilaron Torres y Villa no hemos vuelto a tener delanteros buenos de verdad. Quizás otro que apunta buenas maneras es Ferran Torres. Si se juntan Ferran y Ansu a un buen nivel tendremos realmente opciones de llegar lejos en el mundial.



Y dime de memoria delanteros de Francia que no sean mpape y moro ese...o Inglaterra..o Rusia ..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿realmente piensas que esos delanteros tienen nivel para una selección que aspire a ganar un mundial? Joder si son autenticas medianias, por poco que haga Ansu los va a superar rápido. Que la España que gano todo no solo tenía a Xavi, Iniesta, casillas, también a Villa y Torres. Cuando fuimos a por la 2ª euro del Bosque decidió jugar sin delanteros.....y le salió bien, con Cesc de falso DC.
> 
> Desde que se jubilaron Torres y Villa no hemos vuelto a tener delanteros buenos de verdad. Quizás otro que apunta buenas maneras es Ferran Torres. Si se juntan Ferran y Ansu a un buen nivel tendremos realmente opciones de llegar lejos en el mundial.



Diego costa es indicativo del alzeimher general en este país..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿no habrás querido decir Francia verdad? O ya me dirás quienes son mejores en España que Mbapee y Benzema.



Mpape quiero verlo contra un rayo en su estadio Paco de mierda


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿realmente piensas que esos delanteros tienen nivel para una selección que aspire a ganar un mundial? Joder si son autenticas medianias, por poco que haga Ansu los va a superar rápido. Que la España que gano todo no solo tenía a Xavi, Iniesta, casillas, también a Villa y Torres. Cuando fuimos a por la 2ª euro del Bosque decidió jugar sin delanteros.....y le salió bien, con Cesc de falso DC.
> 
> Desde que se jubilaron Torres y Villa no hemos vuelto a tener delanteros buenos de verdad. Quizás otro que apunta buenas maneras es Ferran Torres. Si se juntan Ferran y Ansu a un buen nivel tendremos realmente opciones de llegar lejos en el mundial.



Hize un hilo sobre delanteros a los que un senil del bosque arruino


----------



## HM11 (12 Nov 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿no habrás querido decir Francia verdad? O ya me dirás quienes son mejores en España que Mbapee y Benzema.



NATIONS LEAGUE, FERRAN 6 GOLES, MBAPPE 4, 

OYARZABAL 2 goles 2 asistencias, BENZEMA 2 0 asistencias, RAMOS 2 goles

Vuelve al bar anda...


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (12 Nov 2021)

HM11 dijo:


> NATIONS LEAGUE, FERRAN 6 GOLES, MBAPPE 4,
> 
> OYARZABAL 2 goles 2 asistencias, BENZEMA 2 0 asistencias, RAMOS 2 goles
> 
> Vuelve al bar anda...



Pa'que si ya lo has vaciado y no has dejado una gota de alcohol para el resto. ¿de verdad crees que Benzema es peor que Oyarzabal y que Ferran es mejor que Mbappe?    Otra cosa es que Francia juegue como el culo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Pa'que si ya lo has vaciado y no has dejado una gota de alcohol para el resto. ¿de verdad crees que Benzema es peor que Oyarzabal y que Ferran es mejor que Mbappe?    Otra cosa es que Francia juegue como el culo.



Bueno oyarzabal tiene más europeos sub..


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (12 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Diego costa es indicativo del alzeimher general en este país..





A Costa yo nunca lo hubiese fichado para el Barça, a Villa (lo fichamos) o a Torres si.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> A Costa yo nunca lo hubiese fichado para el Barça, a Villa (lo fichamos) o a Torres si.



Ya vimos lo que pasó cuando el farsa fichó a un delantero alto como Ibrahimovic


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

Villa salió tan contento del farsa que celebró con pasión el gol de esa Supercopa de 2014..
Que narices teníamos la delantera más en forma de 2014 villa y Costa y el marqués nunca los puso juntos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

Hoy partidazo Malta VS España sub21.
Una Malta llena de moros así que saldrán a partir piernas


----------



## HM11 (12 Nov 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Pa'que si ya lo has vaciado y no has dejado una gota de alcohol para el resto. ¿de verdad crees que Benzema es peor que Oyarzabal y que Ferran es mejor que Mbappe?    Otra cosa es que Francia juegue como el culo.



De momento son mas efectivos en competiciones internacionales, no hablamos de la ligue 1 o la liga... He puesto estadísticas, si fueran mejores marcarían mas, Francia juega como el culo contra España, pero es un equipo poderoso en general.

Oyarzabal demostró mas en menos tiempo que el paquete de Benzema que explotó el último ano, esa es la realidad, y Gerard marco mas goles que Benzema en sus primeros años jugando en el "Madrid" . Si Gerard entrena como Benzema y juega en algún equipo mas decente que el Villareal lo podría superar, Gerard ganó la Europa League , se te olvida eso, el Madrid ganó gracias Ronaldo , no Benzema.


A Mbappe le queda poco realmente porque los africanos maduran antes , sus mejores años ya pasaron... Si quieres mas realidades me avisas.


----------



## HM11 (12 Nov 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿realmente piensas que esos delanteros tienen nivel para una selección que aspire a ganar un mundial? Joder si son autenticas medianias, por poco que haga Ansu los va a superar rápido. Que la España que gano todo no solo tenía a Xavi, Iniesta, casillas, también a Villa y Torres. Cuando fuimos a por la 2ª euro del Bosque decidió jugar sin delanteros.....y le salió bien, con Cesc de falso DC.
> 
> Desde que se jubilaron Torres y Villa no hemos vuelto a tener delanteros buenos de verdad. Quizás otro que apunta buenas maneras es Ferran Torres. Si se juntan Ferran y Ansu a un buen nivel tendremos realmente opciones de llegar lejos en el mundial.



Vaya borrego estás hecho, pareces la TV hablando, haber si lo entiendes así pavo, España tiene el mejor ATAQUE de Europa con esos delanteros, destrozo a todos los equipos en ataque y lo sigue haciendo en la fase de grupos, deja de soñar y ciñete a la realidad , el problema no es el gol pavo, España necesita mejorar algo en defensa cuando pierde la dinámica del juego y filtrar pases con riesgo , no ser tan monótona en el juego, tampoco veo que haya que cambiar mucho para ganar la Copa del mundo, el equipo domina a todos los equipos , veremos contra equipos americanos que son exigentes físicamente.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (12 Nov 2021)

HM11 dijo:


> Vaya borrego estás hecho, pareces la TV hablando, haber si lo entiendes así pavo, España tiene el mejor ATAQUE de Europa con esos delanteros, destrozo a todos los equipos en ataque y lo sigue haciendo en la fase de grupos, deja de soñar y ciñete a la realidad , el problema no es el gol pavo, España necesita mejorar algo en defensa cuando pierde la dinámica del juego y filtrar pases con riesgo , no ser tan monótona en el juego, tampoco veo que haya que cambiar mucho para ganar la Copa del mundo, el equipo domina a todos los equipos , veremos contra equipos americanos que son exigentes físicamente.



Tío, pásame eso que fumas, tiene que ser de calidad. No solo de Europa, si no del mundo, que digo del mundo, del universo. Gerard es como Ronaldo (el brasileño) y Oyarzabal el nuevo Romario. Ahora el Madrid va a cambiar a pelo a Benzema por Oyarzabal y El PSG le va a cambiar al Villarreal a Mbappé, también a pelito, porque ya está acabado.

Estas diciendo barbaridades, ¿es qué no te das cuenta que no están al mismo nivel? ¿No ves qué Gerard Moreno es un buen delantero y punto? ¿ves a los grandes de Europa rifándoselo?

La verdad dices tontadas y vas sentado catedra, realmente es que no tienes ni pajorela idea. Encima hablas de la tele.


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2021)

Hoy en Cuatro Italia-Suiza a las 20:45

El domingo antes del partido de España-Suecia tenemos a las 15:00 en Be Mad un muy interesante Croacia-Rusia.

A la misma hora del partido de España se enfrentan a vida o muerte Portugal-Serbia para dirimir quién gana el grupo y quién va a la repesca


----------



## HM11 (12 Nov 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Tío, pásame eso que fumas, tiene que ser de calidad. No solo de Europa, si no del mundo, que digo del mundo, del universo. Gerard es como Ronaldo (el brasileño) y Oyarzabal el nuevo Romario. Ahora el Madrid va a cambiar a pelo a Benzema por Oyarzabal y El PSG le va a cambiar al Villarreal a Mbappé, también a pelito, porque ya está acabado.
> 
> Estas diciendo barbaridades, ¿es qué no te das cuenta que no están al mismo nivel? ¿No ves qué Gerard Moreno es un buen delantero y punto? ¿ves a los grandes de Europa rifándoselo?
> 
> La verdad dices tontadas y vas sentado catedra, realmente es que no tienes ni pajorela idea. Encima hablas de la tele.



Si no entiendes nada de lo que digo, es como hablarle a una pared, tu compresión lectora es 0, acaso he dicho que sean mejores delanteros individuales borrego? He dicho que están a la altura en competiciones internacionales , que la delantera de España es la que mas tira a puerta, la que mas ocasiones claras genera , la que mas goles marca, pero es que no entiendes eso? Para qué quieres un Mbappe de mierda que hace el ridículo en la Euro, acaso Mbappe si es como Ronaldo ? Aquí el problema es que infravaloras a los delantores de España y le chupas la polla a paquetes como Benzema, tipical spanish, no hay mas.

Osea que tú te basas en los movimientos de los grandes europeos jajajajajajaja, Gerard tiene 90 de ataque, mas que Mbappe según las estadísticas 89 y mas goles que Mbappe pero no es bueno porque los grandes no lo quieren, Gerard lo único es que tiene 29 pero ahora es mas efectivo que Mbappe actualmente, goles +asistencias, no entiendes de nada, tu eres tonto directamente.

Oyarzabal no es un delantero puro como Benzema pero es mejor que el sobrevalorado Griezzman, todo el mundo habla de Griezzman y Oyarzabal no existe , esa es la realidad Borrego. Y por que hablan de Griezzman? Medios quizás? 

Sabía que Mbappe bajaría el ritmo cuando todos hablaban de él y así fue, será un Neymar sobrevalorado de la vida, no tanto, Neymar es que es un loser sin títulos, regate impresionante y 20 pérdidas de balón


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Hoy en Cuatro Italia-Suiza a las 20:45
> 
> El domingo antes del partido de España-Suecia tenemos a las 15:00 en Be Mad un muy interesante Croacia-Rusia.
> 
> A la misma hora del partido de España se enfrentan a vida o muerte Portugal-Serbia para dirimir quién gana el grupo y quién va a la repesca



Con quien vamos?


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (12 Nov 2021)

HM11 dijo:


> Si no entiendes nada de lo que digo, es como hablarle a una pared, tu compresión lectora es 0, acaso he dicho que sean mejores delanteros individuales borrego? He dicho que están a la altura en competiciones internacionales , que la delantera de España es la que mas tira a puerta, la que mas ocasiones claras genera , la que mas goles marca, pero es que no entiendes eso? Para qué quieres un Mbappe de mierda que hace el ridículo en la Euro, acaso Mbappe si es como Ronaldo ? Aquí el problema es que infravaloras a los delantores de España y le chupas la polla a paquetes como Benzema, tipical spanish, no hay mas.
> 
> Osea que tú te basas en los movimientos de los grandes europeos jajajajajajaja, Gerard tiene 90 de ataque, mas que Mbappe según las estadísticas 89 y mas goles que Mbappe pero no es bueno porque los grandes no lo quieren, Gerard lo único es que tiene 29 pero ahora es mas efectivo que Mbappe actualmente, goles +asistencias, no entiendes de nada, tu eres tonto directamente.
> 
> ...



Pero eso es porque Lucho ha formado un buen equipo y España tiene un buen juego de forma conjunta. Ataca y defiende en bloque, pero si tuviésemos mejores delanteros ganaríamos en potencial atacante.

¿lo entiendes o hay que hacerte un dibujo?

Lucho les saca a estos jugadores todo lo que pueden dar, consiguiendo que jueguen bastante bien y consigan resultados (jugar bien en el sentido de que no pierden, ayer aburrían a las ostras).

Y CUANTO MEJOR SEAN LOS JUGADORES MAS OPCIONES TENDREMOS DE CARA A LA PORTERIA. 

No tienes ni puta idea y encimas vas insultando. No eres mas tonto porque no entrenas, hasta los huevos de entrar en el foro a pasar un rato y que venga un gilipollas a joder. Te vas al ignore por imbécil.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

Ni veo autobuses hoy


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Con quien vamos?



Suiza y sus mercenarios


----------



## condimento (12 Nov 2021)

La pregunta es si Italia piensa salir de su campo.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2021)

Que golazo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

Gol de Suiza en una contra y a diferencia de Rodrigo moreno .el ocampos si dio una asistencia


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Suiza y sus mercenarios


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2021)

Ahora italia va a la repesca jiji


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2021)

El tapon ese del sakiri como tenga el dia clava alguno...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2021)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy joder como ha salido suiza...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

Por supuesto el partido de la sub 21 no lo emite nadie ..gracias PUTO CALVO por apoyar la cantera


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2021)

Tambien tienen seleccion femenina...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2021)

penalty


----------



## condimento (12 Nov 2021)

Porteraso Sommer.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2021)

condimento dijo:


> Porteraso Sommer.



Menudo paradon....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2021)

imaginaros italia fuera del mundial como hace 3 años o la dinamarca campeona del 92 que no fue a EEUU.


----------



## condimento (12 Nov 2021)

Dirás que se les ve pelín preocupados a los canelones.


----------



## condimento (12 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> imaginaros italia fuera del mundial como hace 3 años o la dinamarca campeona del 92 que no fue a EEUU.



Si esto queda así que es mucho quedar con lo que queda, espero haberme explicado, necesario ganar en Irlanda del Norte, que de no hacerlo se complicaban de verdad.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Nov 2021)

Hombre, a Italia con el empate le podría valer... pero como palme y se vaya a la repesca agüita con las risas.


----------



## condimento (12 Nov 2021)

Cara de bestia que tiene Belotti.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2021)

Mierda, empatan los spaghetti.


----------



## condimento (12 Nov 2021)

Esas faltas en tres cuartos rulan de productivas que no veas en el furgol de ahora.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mierda, empatan los spaghetti.



Es una jugada muy pilla, porque el que remata no está en fuera de juego, pero hay varios que van al bulto que si lo están... pero bueno, este fue el árbitro del gol de Mbappé  

Eso si, Sommer podría haber hecho algo más.

El empate lo deja todo abierto para la última jornada.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

Y gol del nuevo 9 de España en ciernes Abel Ruiz


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2021)

La seleccion suiza:







La seleccion italiana:


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Con quien vamos?



Con Suiza


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> La seleccion suiza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero pon a las mujeres hombre:


----------



## condimento (12 Nov 2021)

Pos nada, a tragarse todos los partidos de féminas suizas jijijijiji


----------



## Lemavos (12 Nov 2021)

Ni mbappe, ni haland 

Federico chiesa es el bueno, ojo dentro de 3-4 años


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Con Suiza



Bueno, vamos con Suiza por la coña, pero me caen mejor los pizzeros.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Nov 2021)

Si empatan, Italia le saca a Suiza dos goles. Si Italia gana el último partido, Suiza tiene que ganar de dos goles más el último día. Juegan en casa contra Bulgaria, e Italia visita Belfast.


----------



## condimento (12 Nov 2021)

Andorra marcando con 10 a la Polska.


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero pon a las mujeres hombre:



Vaya krakos suputamadre


----------



## condimento (12 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si empatan, Italia le saca a Suiza dos goles. Si Italia gana el último partido, Suiza tiene que ganar de dos goles más el último día. Juegan en casa contra Bulgaria, e Italia visita Belfast.



Po zi, manda el GA general.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Nov 2021)

El resto de grupos de hoy virtualmente cerrados: Dinamarca 1° y Escocia 2°. Y también 1° Inglaterra y Polonia 2°.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya krakos suputamadre



veintipocos, rubitas, limpitas, en buena forma, con todos los dientes como diria @Obiwanchernobil ...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2021)

Y pensar que Albania tenía hasta posibilidades, pues un 4-0 que se están comiendo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

Y gol de Hugo villano es que nos la lío en Mestalla


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> veintipocos, rubitas, limpitas, en buena forma, con todos los dientes como diria @Obiwanchernobil ...



Las de la foto rubitas? Vamos no jodas rascanalgas


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, vamos con Suiza por la coña, pero me caen mejor los pizzeros.



Yo no aguanto a los spaghetti


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2021)

Lo tenía pvesto en la wec de cuatro y se supone que ya llevan 6 minutos de juego y no han vuelto


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo tenía pvesto en la wec de cuatro y se supone que ya llevan 6 minutos de juego y no han vuelto



Yo a veces lo veo por ahi y son la polla


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Yo a veces lo veo por ahi y son la polla



Luego que no digan que la chavala de va a ver el tuich y demás


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

Y el cuarto de España


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2021)

Terminan pidiendo la hora, si aguantan el empate los suizos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

Menuda mierda de penal


----------



## Edu.R (12 Nov 2021)

Penaltito que no entra.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2021)

El árbitro es calbo, ¿casualidac?

El comentarista hablando del sespec


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2021)

Hale a tomar culo 

Me alegro porque vaya teatrillos de penaltys que pitan no me jodas


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> El árbitro es calbo, ¿casualidac?
> 
> El comentarista hablando del sespec



Este arbitro es el de la final de la Nations

Más malo que la carne pescuezo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2021)

Mucho quejarse de españa.pero muy pocos tiros a puerta hubo en esta segunda parte


----------



## Edu.R (12 Nov 2021)

Pues Italia va a tener que ganar en Belfast y que Suiza no tenga la noche con una buena goleada... este duelo del lunes va a ser muy interesante.

Cualquiera de estas dos serían las típicas que ni de coña las querrías en una repesca.


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues Italia va a tener que ganar en Belfast y que Suiza no tenga la noche con una buena goleada... este duelo del lunes va a ser muy interesante.
> 
> Cualquiera de estas dos serían las típicas que ni de coña las querrías en una repesca.



Pero con España pasa lo mismo:

No la quiere nadie ni en pintura y menos a 2 partidos a vida o muerte


----------



## Edge2 (13 Nov 2021)

Acojonante, no echan por la tele ningun partido hoy ...


----------



## Edu.R (13 Nov 2021)

Bueno, Noruega se autodescarta después de 25 disparos y no marcarle gol a Letonia. Eso deja el grupo prácticamente finiquitado. Si gana Paises Bajos en Podgorica, van al Mundial y Turquía depende de si misma para la repesca el martes.

El resto, todo según lo esperado, ninguna sorpresa. Bélgica y Francia al Mundial. 

Finlandia ha sido capaz de ganar en Bosnia-Herzegovina y podría ir a la repesca, dependerá de Ucrania.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Acojonante, no echan por la tele ningun partido hoy ...



Lo de Mediaset es para denunciarlos. ¿Para qué compras los derechos si no pones los partidos? Vendéselos a Vomistar por lo menos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, Noruega se autodescarta después de 25 disparos y no marcarle gol a Letonia. Eso deja el grupo prácticamente finiquitado. Si gana Paises Bajos en Podgorica, van al Mundial y Turquía depende de si misma para la repesca el martes.
> 
> El resto, todo según lo esperado, ninguna sorpresa. Bélgica y Francia al Mundial.
> 
> Finlandia ha sido capaz de ganar en Bosnia-Herzegovina y podría ir a la repesca, dependerá de Ucrania.



Bueno, Holanda se clasifica esta noche y Noruega va a Holanda el Martes. Turquí va a Montenegro, recordando que en Turquía empataron. Puede pasar de todo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2021)

Además es que ni siquiera los echan en Uefa.tv.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Nov 2021)

Ojito con Paises Bajos que se ha dejado empatar cuando iba 0-2.

Paises Bajos 20
Turquía 18
Noruega 18

Paises Bajos-Noruega
Montenegro-Turquía

Esto vuelve a meter a Noruega, que si gana en Amsterdam, podría dejar a Paises Bajos fuera del Mundial.


----------



## barullo (13 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Además es que ni siquiera los echan en Uefa.tv.



No los echan no.

Y la puta app esa te pide el mail y la contraseña cada cierto tiempo para ver partidos gratis y resumenes...y yo no me acuerdo ya de la contraseña


----------



## barullo (13 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ojito con Paises Bajos que se ha dejado empatar cuando iba 0-2.
> 
> Paises Bajos 20
> Turquía 18
> ...



¿Tienen a Haaland?


----------



## Edu.R (13 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Tienen a Haaland?



No, solo a Odegaard y Sorloth. Lo normal es que gane Paises Bajos, pero es "otra final" como la de España, la de Portugal o la de Italia.

Puede ser buen partido, con el ojo en Podgorica.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Nov 2021)

Una cosa

No hay una uefa nations league que categoriza a las selecciones europeas con sus ascensos y descensos?

Pues por qué no se ciñe la uefa a ello y se evita partidos bochornosos como estos:







Una clasificación al mundial con, lo ideal, los equipos de la máxima división de la uefa nation league (liga A), o como mucho los 2 primeros niveles

Se podría montar una liguilla a la americana con los 16 de la liga A o con grupos potentes con los equipos de las ligas A y B y que no viéramos campos vacíos y jornadas con partidos que nadie quiere ver


----------



## barullo (13 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Una cosa
> 
> No hay una uefa nations league que categoriza a las selecciones europeas con sus ascensos y descensos?
> 
> ...



Ya, pero los pequeños tienen derecho a intentarlo al igual que los grandes.

No les puedes marginar sólo porque estén encuadrados en la liga C ó D.

La Armenia de Caparrós está eliminada ahora pero llegó a ser líder de su grupo un par de jornadas al principio del clasificatorio.

Quizá algún día equipos de estos puedan llegar a una repesca, quién sabe.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No los echan no.
> 
> Y la puta app esa te pide el mail y la contraseña cada cierto tiempo para ver partidos gratis y resumenes...y yo no me acuerdo ya de la contraseña



Sasto. Siempre que intento entrar me pide otra vez la contraseña y da error, por lo que hay que crearse otro usuario. Vaya mierda de app.

Noruega tendría opciones si Holanda se hubiera clasificado hoy. Al no estar clasificados, Holanda irá a ganar. Lo que no tengo tan claro es que Turquía gane a Montenegro.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Nov 2021)

A mi me parece bien que todos puedan jugar con todos, de hecho la Nations League se hizo para agrupar más los equipos de nivel parecido, que jugasen más entre ellos y minimizar los amistosos.

Estonia, por ejemplo ha estado en repescas. Letonia una vez jugó la Eurocopa... imposible no es.

La UEFA otras cosas no, pero al final a nivel de formatos suele acertar bastante


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ya, pero los pequeños tienen derecho a intentarlo al igual que los grandes.
> 
> No les puedes marginar sólo porque estén encuadrados en la liga C ó D.
> 
> ...



En la uefa nations league hay ascensos

Si tu fútbol progresa, acabarás llegando a las ligas A o B y entonces tener la oportunidad de clasificarte para el mundial

En la copa del Rey para que te toque el chollo de enfrentarte a un grande, primero has tenido que ir pasando eliminatorias con equipos de tu nivel. Aquí, sería lo mismo. Si una selección despunta irá subiendo de liga


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

El Croacia-Rusia lo dan en Be Mad. Croacia tiene que ganar.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Croacia-Rusia lo dan en Be Mad. Croacia tiene que ganar.



Está el partido que te cagas de bien


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Por lo menos esta gentuza de Mediaset han tenido la desfachatez de ponerlo.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> En la uefa nations league hay ascensos
> 
> Si tu fútbol progresa, acabarás llegando a las ligas A o B y entonces tener la oportunidad de clasificarte para el mundial
> 
> En la copa del Rey para que te toque el chollo de enfrentarte a un grande, primero has tenido que ir pasando eliminatorias con equipos de tu nivel. Aquí, sería lo mismo. Si una selección despunta irá subiendo de liga



Yo no lo veo eso, porque además de lo dicho de marginar de salida a los débiles (tendrían que progresar mucho para ascender de categorias) es posible que si repartes la clasificación entre los mejores de la Nations puede suceder que varias selecciones grandes se queden sin mundial al pelear con equipos de su nivel.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Además un partido con lluvia, con pinta de partido de UEFA de los 80.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por lo menos esta gentuza de Mediaset han tenido la desfachatez de ponerlo.



El otro dia hablabais de ello:

Han comprado todos los partidos pero sólo ponen los que consideran atractivos como este


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> El otro dia hablabais de ello:
> 
> Han comprado todos los partidos pero sólo ponen los que consideran atractivos como este



Podrían revender lo otros a Vomistar, Orange,...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

Ya nadie recuerda al campeón de anterior de la nations league


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Podrían revender lo otros a Vomistar, Orange,...



Nadie quiere esos partidos salvo los paises participantes

Son en su mayoría selecciones insignificantes jugando entre ellas o contra una muy superior


----------



## Suprimo (14 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ya nadie recuerda al campeón de anterior de la nations league



Yo espero que lo emitan tambien a los vendetoallas, ¿alguien sabe algo?


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ya nadie recuerda al campeón de anterior de la nations league



Portugal fue la primera, y la ultima francia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Portugal fue la primera, y la ultima francia



Ves que lo celebrén..esta al nivel de. La confederaciones


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yo espero que lo emitan tambien a los vendetoallas, ¿alguien sabe algo?



Lo emiten en la app uefa.tv a las 20:45

Ya podian jugar a las 6 de la tarde, qué poca vista comercial de la UEFA


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

Los croatas topándose con un muro ruso de 451


----------



## Suprimo (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lo emiten en la app uefa.tv a las 20:45
> 
> Ya podian jugar a las 6 de la tarde, qué poca vista comercial de la UEFA



A las 6 juega Dochsland contra unos tipos que no sé muy bien si son europeos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lo emiten en la app uefa.tv a las 20:45
> 
> Ya podian jugar a las 6 de la tarde, qué poca vista comercial de la UEFA



Como que poca vista comercial?.se sacaron la nations league de la manga


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Lo que están perdonando los croatas

Como sigan asi van de cabeza a la repesca


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> A las 6 juega Dochsland contra unos tipos que no sé muy bien si son europeos



El partido de Portugal con la importancia que tiene deberían haberlo puesto a las 6 para que nadie se lo perdiese habiendo otro partido a vida o muerte a las 20:45 como el de España


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> El partido de Portugal con la importancia que tiene deberían haberlo puesto a las 6 para que nadie se lo perdiese habiendo otro partido a vida o muerte a las 20:45 como el de España



Han puestos a los ibericos (portugal y españa) a la misma hora, pero en portugal hay una hora menos q en españa


----------



## Suprimo (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> El partido de Portugal con la importancia que tiene deberían haberlo puesto a las 6 para que nadie se lo perdiese habiendo otro partido a vida o muerte a las 20:45 como el de España



Tanto como a vida o mverte... hay segunda fase que eso sí va a ser a puñal


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lo que están perdonando los croatas
> 
> Como sigan asi van de cabeza a la repesca



han perdonado varias, pero el campo y la lluvia es un patatal


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

Para que veáis como otras selecciones sufren el autobús


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Han puestos a los ibericos (portugal y españa) a la misma hora, pero en portugal hay una hora menos q en españa



¿Empieza una hora más tarde? ¿seguro? yo creo que no


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Tanto como a vida o mverte... hay segunda fase que eso sí va a ser a puñal



A vida o muerte te digo: la repesca no la quiere ningún equipo fuerte


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Empieza una hora más tarde? ¿seguro? yo creo que no



No, empieza a la misma hora 20:45 los dos partidos, pero los portugueses como los canarios por ejemplo, ven el partido a las 19:45 en su pais o en canarias el de españa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Nadie quiere esos partidos salvo los paises participantes
> 
> Son en su mayoría selecciones insignificantes jugando entre ellas o contra una muy superior



Antes los tenía Vomistar y hacían especiales con ellos. Pero a los de Mediaset les dió por comprarlos y la jodieron.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lo que están perdonando los croatas
> 
> Como sigan asi van de cabeza a la repesca



Pues tiene pinta.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Nov 2021)

Madre mái lo mal que rueda el balón 


barullo dijo:


> A vida o muerte te digo: la repesca no la quiere ningún equipo fuerte



Tampoco se están quedando tantos equipos fvertes atrapados, la jodienda sería un sorteo pvro sin ranking


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Croacia va a tener que hacer lo de España.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> No, empieza a la misma hora 20:45 los dos partidos, pero los portugueses como los canarios por ejemplo, ven el partido a las 19:45 en su pais o en canarias el de españa



Pffff menuda parida has soltado, cansaliebres


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Madre mái lo mal que rueda el balón
> 
> Tampoco se están quedando tantos equipos fvertes atrapados, la jodienda sería un sorteo pvro sin ranking



Joder que no:

Croacia o Rusia, Portugal o Serbia, España o Suecia, Italia o Suiza...

¿te parecen pocos?


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Joder que no:
> 
> Croacia o Rusia, Portugal o Serbia, España o Suecia, Italia o Suiza...
> 
> ¿te parecen pocos?



Y creo q el sorteo de repesca es puro, sin ranking ni nada no?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Joder que no:
> 
> Croacia o Rusia, Portugal o Serbia, España o Suecia, Italia o Suiza...
> 
> ¿te parecen pocos?



Polonia, Gales, Holanda, Turquía, Noruega,... Si es que Europa solo debería ser el 80% del Mundial.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Y creo q el sorteo de repesca es puro, sin ranking ni nada no?



El primer partido sí tiene cabezas de serie.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Y creo q el sorteo de repesca es puro, sin ranking ni nada no?



Pues no lo sé la verdad

Pero como sea sorteo sin ranking es demencial, sobretodo para los equipos fuertes que son los que más tienen que perder


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Dios como está el campo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues no lo sé la verdad
> 
> Pero como sea sorteo sin ranking es demencial, sobretodo para los equipos fuertes que son los que más tienen que perder



En la segunda ronda o fase de _play-offs_ participarán los diez segundos de la primera fase junto a dos selecciones escogidas a partir del ranking de la Liga de las Naciones de la UEFA 2020-21.

Los doce equipos disputarán seis semifinales y tres finales a partido único. *Los anfitriones de las semifinales serán las seis selecciones con mejor desempeño en la fase de grupos, mientras que en las finales los anfitriones se determinarán por sorteo.*

Las semifinales de los _Play-offs_ se jugarán del 24 al 25 de marzo de 2022 y las finales se disputarán del 28 al 29 de marzo de 2022.

De estos Play-Offs se clasificarán tres selecciones.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Joder que no:
> 
> Croacia o Rusia, Portugal o Serbia, España o Suecia, Italia o Suiza...
> 
> ¿te parecen pocos?



Entonces me das la razón de que los partidos de hoy son menos importantes que los de repesca 

Pero vamos, que de ahí no gana ninguno el mondial y siendo muy sincero prefiero que sea el peor mondial de la historia, amén de que a la repesca van doce y ahí sólo hay 4 candidatos, faltan cosas como Escocia, Finlandia, Rumanía¿?, la Turquía de Calbopez, etc... que son muy segundones


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Polonia, Gales, Holanda, Turquía, Noruega,... Si es que Europa solo debería ser el 80% del Mundial.



Doy casi por descontado que Holanda va a ganar su grupo.

Turquía son paquetes, Noruega sin Haaland también son débiles, Gales creo que tiene casi seguro la repesca, y Polonia la verdad es que no sé por dónde anda


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

Uyyy rusia q casi marca.... menos de 20 min pa el final, se masca la tragedia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Entonces me das la razón de que los partidos de hoy son menos importantes que los de repesca
> 
> Pero vamos, que de ahí no gana ninguno el mondial y siendo muy sincero prefiero que sea el peor mondial de la historia, amén de que a la repesca van doce y ahí sólo hay 4 candidatos, faltan cosas como Escocia, Finlandia, Rumanía¿?, la Turquía de Calbopez, etc... que son muy segundones



Son segundones pero si te la juegas a un partido con alguno de ellos puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Doy casi por descontado que Holanda va a ganar su grupo.
> 
> Turquía son paquetes, Noruega sin Haaland también son débiles, Gales creo que tiene casi seguro la repesca, y Polonia la verdad es que no sé por dónde anda







__





Clasificación de UEFA para la Copa Mundial de Fútbol de 2022 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Uyyy rusia q casi marca.... menos de 20 min pa el final, se masca la tragedia



Se trasca la magedia.


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Doy casi por descontado que Holanda va a ganar su grupo.
> 
> Turquía son paquetes, Noruega sin Haaland también son débiles, Gales creo que tiene casi seguro la repesca, y Polonia la verdad es que no sé por dónde anda



Polonia tiene pinta de repesca tmb


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Es que tiene delito que de 32 solo vayan 13 europeas cuando luego son las que llegan al final.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Son segundones pero si te la juegas a un partido con alguno de ellos puede pasar cualquier cosa.



Pero es que ese mal día lo puedes tener en la fase final del campeonato


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Coño, entra Mostovoi.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es que tiene delito que de 32 solo vayan 13 europeas cuando luego son las que llegan al final.



Por eso lo van a ampliar a mas equipos para el siguiente mundial

Va a ser horrible con grupos de 3 selecciones y todos los partidos que se empaten en fase de grupos se dirimen a penaltis


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

Pues modric termina contrato con el madrid en junio 2022 y el mundial es en diciembre 2022, renovara un año mas? va a llegar fundido al mundial, con ancelotti juega todo


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues modric termina contrato con el madrid en junio 2022 y el mundial es en diciembre 2022, renovara un año mas? va a llegar fundido al mundial, con ancelotti juega todo



Puede que haga como Zidane: descansa y se retira en el mundial


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Gol de Croacia.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Vaya gol de mala suerte


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues modric termina contrato con el madrid en junio 2022 y el mundial es en diciembre 2022, renovara un año mas? va a llegar fundido al mundial, con ancelotti juega todo



Si sigue como ahora sí.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Nov 2021)

El gol paco de la jornada


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya gol de mala suerte



Putin va a matar al jugador ruso


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Pero han merecido ganar


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero han merecido ganar



eso es verdad, croacia lo ha intentado mas, a pesar de como esta el campo. Un gol en propia muerte tenia q ser


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Putin va a matar al jugador ruso



Va a parecer un accidente. Si es que Karpin no se lo carga primero.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Putin va a matar al jugador ruso



Ademas es que es inevitable, porque casi le da sin querer al defensa, y aunque no le dé tiene que tocar para que no le llegue a un croata


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Pues qué injusto

Vale que Croacia ha jugado mas y mejor, pero esto va de meter goles y han sido incapaces de enchufarla...

Y luego por un accidente el rival se marca gol...


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ademas es que es inevitable, porque casi le da sin querer al defensa, y aunque no le dé tiene que tocar para que no le llegue a un croata



Ya, lo tenia muy complicado el jugador ruso. Se acabo gano croacia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

Y luego os quejareis de que ganamos por la mínima


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2021)

Hola ameegos, teneis algun enlace para el partido de alemania...


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2021)

__





Rojadirecta: Canal 2


Rojadirecta Canal 2




www.pirlotvhd.biz


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

A Armenia le entrena Caparrós, pero hoy le van a caer una pila de goles me temo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Nov 2021)

Me estáis diciendo que 12 países se juegan 3 plazas a dos eliminatorias 

Y a nadie le parece bien una clasificación a la sudamericana o modificar la nations league con grupos más grandes para que 6 u 8 equipos de las ligas a y b actuales se clasifiquen directamente y el resto se jueguen la repesca en una liguilla?


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> A Armenia le entrena Caparrós, pero hoy le van a caer una pila de goles me temo



pues esta defendiendo bien...


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> pues esta defendiendo bien...



Llegó a ser líder del grupo al principio


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2021)

Ya ha caido el primero...


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2021)

otro...


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2021)

Algo ha pasado, todos los jugadores abandonan el terreno de juego...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Y tenemos ONCE DE ESPAÑA: *Unai Simón; Azpilicueta, Laporte, Pau Torres, Jordi Alba; Busquets, Gavi, Carlos Soler; Sarabia, Dani Olmo y Raúl de Tomás.*


----------



## Suprimo (14 Nov 2021)

Romanía por la mímima gana al principado klaus de mierda


̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y tenemos ONCE DE ESPAÑA: *Unai Simón; Azpilicueta, Laporte, Pau Torres, Jordi Alba; Busquets, Gavi, Carlos Soler; Sarabia, Dani Olmo y Raúl de Tomás.*



Tengo sveño sólo de leer eso


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2021)

Gol de armenia...


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2021)

No empieza con ibraimovic ONCE DE SUECIA: *Olsen; Krafth, Lindelof, Nilsson, Augustinsson; Claesson, Olsson, Ekdal, Forsberg; Kulusevski e Isak.*


----------



## Suprimo (14 Nov 2021)

Romania sigue ganando por la mínima, menudo miedo si toca en la fase eliminatoria...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (14 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Romanía por la mímima gana al principado klaus de mierda
> 
> Tengo sveño sólo de leer eso



Pues yo veo un equipo totalmente ofensivo, con la idea (que puede salir bien o mal) de tener el balon y controlar el partido.

Pero si tanto os gusta hacemos como el 99% de selecciones, Suecia hoy incluida; AMONTONARNOS DETRAS esperando a ver si en alguno de los contraataques suena la flauta.

Futbol del bueno.


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

Las cuentas son simples: *Portugal debe ganar o empatar; Serbia tiene que asaltar Da Luz*. No hay más.

*El derrotado irá a la repesca y el vencedor, al Mundial. *Un todo o nada en 90 minutos.

Alineación de Portugal: *Rui Patricio; Cancelo, Fonte, Rúben Dias, Nuno Mendes; Danilo, Renato Sanches, Moutinho; Bernardo Silva, Cristiano y Jota*.

Alineación de Serbia:*Rajkovic; Milenkovic, Veljkovic, Pavlovic; Gudelj; Zivkovic, Lukic, Milinkovic-Savic, Kostic; Tadic; y Vlahovic*. 

Jovic suplente, no quiere arriesgar serbia


----------



## Suprimo (14 Nov 2021)

España y ofensivo, tremenda ironía


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2021)

Sevilla no puede fallar.

1983
1993
2021?


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Me estáis diciendo que 12 países se juegan 3 plazas a dos eliminatorias
> 
> Y a nadie le parece bien una clasificación a la sudamericana o modificar la nations league con grupos más grandes para que 6 u 8 equipos de las ligas a y b actuales se clasifiquen directamente y el resto se jueguen la repesca en una liguilla?



El problema es que 13 plazas empiezan a ser "pocas" para Europa, porque las selecciones de segunda linea han mejorado mucho.

Por eso la repesca es tan complicada. Antes se hacía 9 + 4, ahora 10 + 3. Pero se van a quedar 2-3 fuera que podrían estar en el Mundial perfectamente.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2021)

Ambientazo


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ambientazo



Igualito q el otro dia habia en grecia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Ya estàn los catetos de siempre pitando


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya estàn los catetos de siempre pitando



Vergüenza.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Las cuentas son simples: *Portugal debe ganar o empatar; Serbia tiene que asaltar Da Luz*. No hay más.
> 
> *El derrotado irá a la repesca y el vencedor, al Mundial. *Un todo o nada en 90 minutos.
> 
> ...



Es mejor Vlahovic, andarrios


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Morata suplente...flipa flipa


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Nov 2021)

Sevilla como siempre con la selección española!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2021)

Gol de portugal


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Morata suplente...flipa flipa



No se q ve en raul de tomas el luis enrique, q solo lleva dos partidos con españa.

Gol de portugal ya


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> No se q ve en raul de tomas el luis enrique, q solo lleva dos partidos con españa.
> 
> Gol de portugal ya



A mi me parece más paquete que Morata todavía

Para un Español vale, pero para una selección española no me parece que tenga el nivel necesario


----------



## pepetemete (14 Nov 2021)

Que asco me da el hijo de puta hijo de Amunike, siempre jugando para atrás.

Buenas tardes, ya he llegado


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gol de portugal



Buaaah pues qué mal

Aunque casi es mejor que vayan directos no vaya a ser que la caguemos esta noche


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> A mi me parece más paquete que Morata todavía
> 
> Para un Español vale, pero para una selección española no me parece que tenga el nivel necesario



Para nada, encima titular, con lo q hay, morata esta por encima de todos pa ser titular y ha ido raul de tomas porque estan lesionados ferran torres, oyarzabal, ...puede q sea su ultimo partido con españa este


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> A mi me parece más paquete que Morata todavía
> 
> Para un Español vale, pero para una selección española no me parece que tenga el nivel necesario



Lleva sólo un partido y hay que darle alguna oportunidad más... Dale tiempo y hará callar bocas...


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Lleva sólo un partido y hay que darle alguna oportunidad más... Dale tiempo y hará callar bocas...



Quizá me equivoque, pero por lo que ví el otro día no tiene nivel para una selección española.

El tiempo dirá


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Quizá me equivoque, pero por lo que ví el otro día no tiene nivel para una selección española.
> 
> El tiempo dirá



Se ofreció muchísimo más que Morata y estuvo más participativo... De todas formas poco más hay en España para elegir en ese puesto...


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Lleva sólo un partido y hay que darle alguna oportunidad más... Dale tiempo y hará callar bocas...



Es un poco piscinas no?


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Se ofreció muchísimo más que Morata y estuvo más participativo... De todas formas poco más hay en España para elegir en ese puesto...



Tienes bastantes mas: Alcácer o Rafa Mir por citar 2 delanteros centros puros


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es un poco piscinas no?



Aquí lo veo bastante piscinero... Con el Español no va de ese palo, la verdad...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> No se q ve en raul de tomas el luis enrique, q solo lleva dos partidos con españa.
> 
> Gol de portugal ya



Que tiene gol.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Tienes bastantes mas: Alcácer o Rafa Mir por citar 2 delanteros centros puros



A mi el alcacer me gusta bastante desde hace años...


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Para nada, encima titular, con lo q hay, morata esta por encima de todos pa ser titular y ha ido raul de tomas porque estan lesionados ferran torres, oyarzabal, ...puede q sea su ultimo partido con españa este



Y eso que Oyarzabal y Ferran son mediaspuntas en realidad

Puntas hay mas como Rafa Mir o Alcácer que es un tio que en la selección siempre enchufa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Tienes bastantes mas: Alcácer o Rafa Mir por citar 2 delanteros centros puros



Alcacer no volverá y Rafa no le gusta porque no es asociativo.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Alcacer no volverá y Rafa no le gusta porque no es asociativo.



Con este entrenador quizá, pero no va a estar toda la vida.

Cuando se vaya volverá.

Y con Rafa Mir va a pasar lo mismo que con Llorente: que pasó de no llamarle a ser indispensable


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Lo que acaba de fallar Forsberg


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Nov 2021)

¿Y Marcos Alonso? ¿Le ha convocado al menos?


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Tienes bastantes mas: Alcácer o Rafa Mir por citar 2 delanteros centros puros



O rodrigo que lleva 8 goles en 26 partidos, no esta mal


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿Y Marcos Alonso? ¿Le ha convocado al menos?



Este viaje no


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Nov 2021)

Primer susto....


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lo que acaba de fallar Forsberg



Lo estaba pensando, en una contra nos matan porque tienen gente para hacerlo...


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Primer susto....



Como siga empate el partido y luego entre Ibra, ahi si q nos vamos a asustar


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> O rodrigo que lleva 8 goles en 26 partidos, no esta mal



A mi ese me parece un estorbo en el medio del ataque

Menos mal que no le fichó el Aleti


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2021)

Tambien estaba iago aspas pero a este me parece que le tiene puesta una cruz desde su paso por el celta...


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> A mi ese me parece un estorbo en el medio del ataque
> 
> Menos mal que no le fichó el Aleti



Menudo hype hace 2 años...


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tambien estaba iago aspas pero a este me parece que le tiene puesta una cruz desde su paso por el celta...



Pero es mediapunta tambien


----------



## pepetemete (14 Nov 2021)

Están empujando los chavales, me gusta...
Pero me da la sensación de que la defensa es de cristal...suena a gol en el último minuto y para casa


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Nov 2021)

Gabi hace unos partidazos con la selección que no se ve en el Far$a... En fin...


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Al baul del Tomás le da grima tirar a puerta  

Mucho toquecito y ná...como la gaseosa


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gabi hace unos partidazos con la selección que no se ve en el Far$a... En fin...



eso es verdad, lo achacaban al juego de koeman q era diferente con luis enrique. A ver ahora a quien le echan la culpa


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Nov 2021)

Hay que meter una marcha más... Están lentos....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Llegaremos al mundial y semis de euro y final de neishons, pero no jugamos una mierda. Fútbol lento de control buscando el error del rival.


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

empata serbia a portugal


----------



## pepetemete (14 Nov 2021)

Recuperan el balón en defensa, salen en contraataque.... y NADIE SUBE!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Al baul del Tomás le da grima tirar a puerta
> 
> Mucho toquecito y ná...como la gaseosa



Juegan cohibidos por LE que les dice que no chuten y que se asocien con los demás y que no pierdan el balón.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Con este entrenador quizá, pero no va a estar toda la vida.
> 
> Cuando se vaya volverá.
> 
> Y con Rafa Mir va a pasar lo mismo que con Llorente: que pasó de no llamarle a ser indispensable



Alcacer ya tiene una edad. No volverá.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> empata serbia a portugal



No sé qué es peor

Lo mejor es que Portugal gane, aunque el empate le vale


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Como siga empate el partido y luego entre Ibra, ahi si q nos vamos a asustar



Los últimos 10 minutos van a colgar balones como si no hubiera un mañana y nos vamos a cagar patas abajo.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Alcacer ya tiene una edad. No volverá.



Duran mucho los jugadores ahora

Mira Cristiano o Ibrahimovic


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Nov 2021)

No lo veo muy claro de momento la verdad!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Nov 2021)

Partido caramelito para los suecos...

No olvidemos que ellos han tenido las mejores ocasiones de gol... Así que al loro ¡¡¡¡


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

A la tercera nos la enchufan


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2021)

uy uy uy


----------



## Suprimo (14 Nov 2021)

A puntito, repesca is coming


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Partido caramelito para los suecos...
> 
> No olvidemos que ellos han tenido las mejores ocasiones de gol... Así que al loro ¡¡¡¡



Es que estamos jugando como ellos quieren. Juegan muy a gusto. Y el 0-0 en el 80 lo firman pero ya.


----------



## pepetemete (14 Nov 2021)

Los suecos, cada vey que llegan disparan y crean peligro.... pero España campeón de posesión!

Que asco.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> A puntito, repesca is coming



Vamos eligiendo rival porque esto pinta mal.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Nov 2021)

SEgundo susto...

Somos muy previsibles... Nos tienen tomada la medida todas las selecciones...


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Nov 2021)

Sin koke parece una selección de aficionaos


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los últimos 10 minutos van a colgar balones como si no hubiera un mañana y nos vamos a cagar patas abajo.



otro susto de suecia, a este ritmo va a entrar ibra con el partido resuelto pa los suecos


----------



## jus (14 Nov 2021)

Me he enganchado al partido justo después donde parece suecia tuvo una ocasión (no la vi)

NI UN PUTO TIRO DE ESPAÑA A PUERTA!!!

Suecia ahora lleva 2 tiros de fosberg!!!

Esta selección es un bodrio y un timo!!! llegamos a semis o estas cosas por pura suerte. Nos pilla brasil y nos mete 5 goles!! al menos tienen a neymar que regatean o te meten un gol sin nada de toque y además saben jugar el balón tocando cuando lo necesitan.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Vamos eligiendo rival porque esto pinta mal.



Rumanía Macedonia primero y de postre Finlandia


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2021)

Los suecos con dos puntas y melones a la olla crean peligro,

es la diferencia de tener un punta o dos puntas,

las posibilidades de pescar un rechace en el área son el doble.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

V


jus dijo:


> Me he enganchado al partido justo después donde parece suecia tuvo una ocasión (no la vi)
> 
> NI UN PUTO TIRO DE ESPAÑA A PUERTA!!!
> 
> ...



Brasil haha..


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Qué pena no tener un Mbappé o Messi español nunca en la puta vida...

Es lo que peor llevo del fútbol español: que no salga nunca un tio que marque la diferencia y te meta de la nada un par de golitos y te resuelva el partido


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Sin koke parece una selección de aficionaos



eso es verdad, me falta koke en el centro del campo, con la experiencia q tiene y lo deja en el partido mas vital en el banquillo


----------



## Suprimo (14 Nov 2021)

Calienta Ibra, DEP en RIP ser primeros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Los suecos con dos puntas y melones a la olla crean peligro,
> 
> es la diferencia de tener un punta o dos puntas,
> 
> las posibilidades de pescar un rechace en el área son el doble.



No jugamos con dos puntas desde lopetegui


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

Muro de escudos vikingo lo predecible


----------



## Suprimo (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Qué pena no tener un Mbappé o Messi español nunca en la puta vida...
> 
> Es lo que peor llevo del fútbol español: que no salga nunca un tio que marque la diferencia y te meta de la nada un par de golitos y te resuelva el partido



Deja primero que se afinquen las segundas generaciones hasta que la liga sea un negrizal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

jus dijo:


> Me he enganchado al partido justo después donde parece suecia tuvo una ocasión (no la vi)
> 
> NI UN PUTO TIRO DE ESPAÑA A PUERTA!!!
> 
> ...



Jugamos a buscar el error del rival, no a crear juego. Esto es el neocatenaccio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Rumanía Macedonia primero y de postre Finlandia



Habrá que ver primero si estamos entre los 6 cabezas de serie, que no lo tengo yo muy claro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

A mi no me mires son los suecos los que tienen que atacar sino van a la repesca


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Muro de escudos vikingo lo predecible



¿ Y eso no lo veía antes del partido el hijo de Amunike ????... Que vengan a marcarnos y los esperamos, el empate nos vale... LE es muy gilipollas, la verdad...


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

el arbitro ayudando: cero minuto de descuento y cuando atacaba españa pita el final


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Deja primero que se afinquen las segundas generaciones hasta que la liga sea un negrizal



El único negro que hay es el hermano de Williams y ni es titular


----------



## Suprimo (14 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Habrá que ver primero si estamos entre los 6 cabezas de serie, que no lo tengo yo muy claro.



Los Nations Lig me svena que lo eran


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Me voy a dar una vuelta con los airpods, que me están poniendo malo.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

De todas formas esto que hace Suecia también les puede salir muy caro

Estar a verlas venir y sólo depender de contras ya me dirás con equipos que esconden el balón como España

Como no espabilen y ataquen un poquito son carne de repesca


----------



## sivigliano (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Qué pena no tener un Mbappé o Messi español nunca en la puta vida...
> 
> Es lo que peor llevo del fútbol español: que no salga nunca un tio que marque la diferencia y te meta de la nada un par de golitos y te resuelva el partido



Lo tuvimos, David Villa o Raúl González.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2021)

Sarabia ha sido muy poco incisivo,

yo metería por el a un jugón tipo Brahim Díaz,

gente que encare al rival y lo intente.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

sivigliano dijo:


> Lo tuvimos, David Villa o Raúl González.



Ná...eran buenos pero no eran superclases tipo Messi o Haaland


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2021)

Esta la cosa gné, si alguien ha merecido un gol han sido ellos. Toca seguir remando.

Portugal y Serbia empatan a 1, los vecinos también tienen que remar.


----------



## jus (14 Nov 2021)

Pues nada...

*NEOCATENACCION *DE ESPAÑA: 0 - 0 *SUECIA *al descanso

*Recordad el nuevo nombre de se debe acuñar a españa (su estilo): neocatenaccio*


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Suecia fatal también hay que decirlo:

Si te juegas la repesca hay que hacer un poco más que esperar a que falle España


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Nov 2021)

Esta no es la España ni de la Eurocopa ni de la liga de Naciones la veo muy floja y casi sin ideas.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Suecia fatal también hay que decirlo:
> 
> Si te juegas la repesca hay que hacer un poco más que esperar a que falle España



Juego al 0-0 hasta el 75' y me la juego. Suecia va a hacer esto, mete a Zlatan al final y a rezar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Nov 2021)

Ni un tiro a puerta en la primera parte? 
Y los comentarólogos exagerando cualidades de los canteranos esos que tienen beca de Luis Tabique


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Esta no es la España ni de la Eurocopa ni de la liga de Naciones la veo muy floja y casi sin ideas.
> Pozdrawiam.



No quiere arriesgar porque está clasificada con el empate

Es fácil de entender.

En cambio Suecia no sé de qué va con tanto miedo si con este resultado va a la repesca


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Juego al 0-0 hasta el 75' y me la juego. Suecia va a hacer esto, mete a Zlatan al final y a rezar.



Con eso lo más seguro es que no les baste para ganar.

Me parece de equipo pequeño lo que hacen


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Con eso lo más seguro es que no les baste para ganar.
> 
> Me parece de equipo pequeño lo que hacen



Ellos la repesca ya la tienen, y al cuerpo a cuerpo con España pierden. En la Euro jugaron al 0-0 y les salió.

España llega al 75-80' con 0-0 y la haces dudar si o si. Suecia tiene peores cartas, pero las está jugando de momento bien.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Nov 2021)

Suecia ha tenido 2 ocasiones de gol muy claras. Una ha sacado una mano Unai y la otra se ha ido rozando el palo.

Si vamos a la pejca esa me la suda. Pa que me amargue ermundial Luistabique me da un poco igual lo que haga su selecsión


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ná...eran buenos pero no eran superclases tipo Messi o Haaland



Torres el delantero más infravalorado en España...


----------



## tururut12 (14 Nov 2021)

Partido de 0 a 0. Si hay gol, sería casi al final del partido, es decir, a partir del mínuto 80 y no sé qué equipo lo marcará. ¡Ojalá sea España!


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ellos la repesca ya la tienen, y al cuerpo a cuerpo con España pierden. En la Euro jugaron al 0-0 y les salió.
> 
> España llega al 75-80' con 0-0 y la haces dudar si o si. Suecia tiene peores cartas, pero las está jugando de momento bien.



La repesca no es una buena opción ni siquiera para un equipo como Suecia.

Es fácil que en 2 partidos tengas un dia malo y eso puede dejarte sin mundial.

Yo le quitaría el balón a España, que no son paquetes coño


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Nov 2021)

Bueno....

Supongo que los suecos ahora van a tener que salir de la cueva... Vamos a tener nuestras opciones y hay que aprovecharlas... Vamos ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Torres el delantero más infravalorado en España...



Torres como Villa era muy bueno...

Pero yo hablo de los supercracks

Y aqui no los da la tierra...te vas un pelin al oeste y crecen como setas, tócate los cojones

Pero aqui no


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Y eso no lo veía antes del partido el hijo de Amunike ????... Que vengan a marcarnos y los esperamos, el empate nos vale... LE es muy gilipollas, la verdad...



Menudos agarrones a Raúl de tomas..y ni uno falta


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Nov 2021)

Jodeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrr........


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Como les demos regalitos a tomar por culo hoyga


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Nov 2021)

Fatal, fatal España!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Nov 2021)

Estamos comprando billetes para la muerte súbita de marzo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Torres como Villa era muy bueno...
> 
> Pero yo hablo de los supercracks
> 
> ...



Que ha ganado mpape?.aparte de uno de los peores mundial


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Nov 2021)

Por cierto como va eso de a partido único?

Te puede tocar jugar contra un coco en su casa?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

No creo que los balones aéreos a rdt sean lo mejor


----------



## Octubrista (14 Nov 2021)

Sin Koke no hay control de la situación.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No creo que los balones aéreos a rdt sean lo mejor



Pues casi.....


----------



## pepetemete (14 Nov 2021)

No sé, este partido es una mierda por parte de los dos equipos, que no juegan absolutamente a NADA.


----------



## Octubrista (14 Nov 2021)

Nos perdonan la vida.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Nov 2021)

Dios mío...... No salimos vivos de ésta....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Pues casi.....



Pues los centros ante centrales de 1.94


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Nov 2021)

me uno a la 2ª parte
me gustaría ver a Ibra, me parece un titán del fútbol


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Nov 2021)

Quién hay ya en la repesca?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Nov 2021)

Puto amo Azpilikueta con la camiseta por dentro y bien peinando / sin tatus,
parece un futbolista de otra época


----------



## tururut12 (14 Nov 2021)

De momento, los suecos tienen poca puntería.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (14 Nov 2021)

Que ha llevado a RDT a que lleve ahora el dorsal 11 y el nombre apellido completo? Donde ha quedado la personalidad? RDT molaba, era en cierto modo transgresor, aún sabiendo que es un delantero más de España, quitando a Villa, Torres y si me salvas Raúl en sus puntos álgidos y aún así... España siempre ha defraudado en la delantera. En el siglo XXI


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Nov 2021)

Ese Sarabia no da una.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

Oh no Rodrigo moreno


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (14 Nov 2021)

SU PUTA MADRE 

Rodrigo y Morralla se preparan para salir


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

Van a entrar morata y rodrigo


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Ese Sarabia no da una.
> Pozdrawiam.



Es desesperante lo mal que centra


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Nov 2021)

Koffing Salvaje dijo:


> Que ha llevado a RDT a que lleve ahora el dorsal 11 y el nombre apellido completo? Donde ha quedado la personalidad? RDT molaba, era en cierto modo transgresor, aún sabiendo que es un delantero más de España, quitando a Villa, Torres y si me salvas Raúl en sus puntos álgidos y aún así... España siempre ha defraudado en la delantera. En el siglo XXI



A mi lo de "RDT" en la cami me parece de un cani vergonzoso... parece un Renol 5 TDI


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

Ahí entra Rodrigo con sus 2 goles en toda la temporada


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Nov 2021)

Y gracias a Dios que Georgia ganó a los suecos que si no hoy hubieran sido todo nervios para España.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

Sigamos con el muro de escudos vikingo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y gracias a Dios que Georgia ganó a los suecos que si no hoy hubieran sido todo nervios para España.
> Pozdrawiam.



Georgia los ganó aguantando como aguantaron la invasion rusa


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y gracias a Dios que Georgia ganó a los suecos que si no hoy hubieran sido todo nervios para España.
> Pozdrawiam.



Pufff menudo favor hizo georgia ganando ese partido a españa


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Nov 2021)

Moracha chuta como si chutara una mierda..... Joder....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

Y salen más mañacos suecos..


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pufff menudo favor hizo georgia ganando ese partido a españa



Que se jodan los suecos por inútiles: era un partido para golear y terminaron perdiendo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

Vaya un terceron sueco


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pufff menudo favor hizo georgia ganando ese partido a españa



Pues sí la verdad! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## hartman (14 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y gracias a Dios que Georgia ganó a los suecos que si no hoy hubieran sido todo nervios para España.
> Pozdrawiam.



hostias quita quita que repentino hubiera actuado.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Nov 2021)

hostia esa chilena


----------



## Anthony Quin (14 Nov 2021)

A ver cuándo jubilan al busquets de los uevos. Es una estafa de futbolista, abúlico y vago como él solo. Y nada, lo pondrán hasta que tenga 40 tacos.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Moracha chuta como si chutara una mierda..... Joder....



Era una jugada para empalarla a la escuadra


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2021)

Te cagas, se me había pasado también este partido, lo acabo de pillar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Era una jugada para empalarla a la escuadra



El tiro diagonal que las clavaba Diego Costa


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Pffffff

Qué largo se está haciendo


----------



## Anthony Quin (14 Nov 2021)

A ver cuándo jubilan al busquets de los uevos. Es una estafa de futbolista pegapases, que marca el ritmo cansino e indolente con su trote cochinero.
A oa mierda ya, hombre!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Nov 2021)

se que es mucho pedir para estos subseres que pitan el himno nacional del rival... pero es para ponerse de pie y aplaudir cuando entre mr. Ibrahimovic!!


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pffffff
> 
> Qué largo se está haciendo



pues queda 20 min y que entre ibra ca da bra


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Ay el Ibra que viene, que viene


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2021)

Suecia ya ha hecho lo más difícil. Ahora sacan a Zlatan y a buscar el 0-1.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Suecia ya ha hecho lo más difícil. Ahora sacan a Zlatan y a buscar el 0-1.



Como ha jugado Suecia hoy con un tio rápido que tire bien y otro que dé bien el último pase e irían palmando 2-0


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

8 suecos en el área pequeña


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Vaya pase de Jordi Alba...de un tio que juega en primera división


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2021)

Joder está jugando morralla, no me lo puedo creer


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

Épico ensayo de Morata


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Nov 2021)

Jajjajajajajajaj.... Morralla....


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Dios Morata  se ha cargado un satelite


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2021)

joder morata, te cagas...


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya pase de Jordi Alba...de un tio que juega en primera división



ya te digo, ha matao 3 palomos y 2 gorriones  q pesimo el partido en general


----------



## Octubrista (14 Nov 2021)

Los suecos han conseguido llevar el partido como querían, y los jugadores españoles lo saben.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Que partido mas largo suputamadre


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Que partido mas largo suputamadre



El partido de Grecia fue una mierda... Pues éste es peor....


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2021)

Los suecos no salen de su campo a presionar,

ahora es cuando tienen que marear con el gili-taka.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Nov 2021)

está tocao el portero sueco


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2021)

Se trasga la magedia...


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Con 28 suecos alrededor y dando pases atrás...

Con 2 cojones


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Nov 2021)

Morralla al muñeco... Para variar...


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Tiro al muñeco de Morata


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Nov 2021)

MILFS suecas en las sedes


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

¿qué tenemos en el banquillo que sirva para contras?


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Gooool


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Nov 2021)

Gollllll... Coño yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Nov 2021)

vaya chorra morrata


----------



## Suprimo (14 Nov 2021)

Gol de Morralla


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (14 Nov 2021)

Y Morata nos lleva al mundial.

Vaya peñazo


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Morralla al muñeco... Para variar...



goooooool de morata


----------



## Suprimo (14 Nov 2021)

No es coña, pero empiezo a pensar que Luis Enrique tiene una flor descaradísima


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> vaya chorra morrata



Es que lo de Suecia es para guantearles la cara lo que han hecho en este partido


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

Morata el nuevo julio Salinas menuda potra


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2021)

De dónde se ha sacado ese misil el canijo de Olmo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es que lo de Suecia es para guantearles la cara lo que han hecho en este partido



Es lo que hacen todas las selecciones encerrarse


----------



## fred (14 Nov 2021)

Ha estado a un tris de fallar,vaya troncazo.


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Nov 2021)

Gabi es sevillano? Pues lo desconocía pensaba que era catalán.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Peazo estrella tiene Morata¿quien se la ha dado?


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> De dónde se ha sacado ese misil el canijo de Olmo.



Debería haber tirado más veces


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Nov 2021)

4 minutos? De qué?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Nov 2021)

Gol de Serbia..... Jojojojojjoj


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Es lo que hacen todas las selecciones encerrarse



Pero ellos hoy no debían hacerlo porque necesitaban los 3 puntos


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2021)

Gol de serbia, portugal a la repesca...


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> 4 minutos? De qué?
> Pozdrawiam.



De que el arbitro este es un hijoputa


----------



## jus (14 Nov 2021)

hostia!!! Portugal 1-serbia 2

Gol en el 90, aun queda


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Nov 2021)

Al Ibra se le ha ido la pinza.... Jajajajaj


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gol de Serbia..... Jojojojojjoj



De puta madre


----------



## Suprimo (14 Nov 2021)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gol de serbia, portugal a la repesca...



Pues imagínate jugarse la repesca las semis contra portugal en lisboa y la final contra Italia en Roma


----------



## Octubrista (14 Nov 2021)

Goooollll de Serbia Cristiano a sudar la repesca:









Portugal - Serbia en directo | Marca


Espectacular el final vivido en Da Luz. Serbia apea a Portugal momentáneamente de Qatar 2022 con un tanto de Mitrovic en el 90. Se adelantaron pronto




www.marca.com


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 837306



Hombre si algo no tiene este chaval es suerte precisamente


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Nov 2021)

Bueno.....

Al mundial de los moros.....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

pOR TUGAL POR SUPUESTO SAcando a joao feliz en el 85...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pero ellos hoy no debían hacerlo porque necesitaban los 3 puntos



y francia en 2012 necesitaba remontar el gol de XAbi y siguio con el autobus todo el partido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2021)

Siii joder siii somos los mejores!!!! Clasificados de sobrados!!!7 puntos de ventaja sobre el segundo!!!! Último partido ganando 8-0 contra Alemania!!! Invictus!!!!!vamos que ruede la cocaína!!!!


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Nov 2021)

La afición de Sevilla un 10 la verdad que grande es!!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Nov 2021)

Hay que selebrar el clasificarse pa ermundial sufriendo?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2021)

Yo que queréis que os diga, esto no me convence....pero bueno oye, llegamos a semifinales de una euro....
Todo es posible...

En el mundial no pasamos de grupo, guardad este mensaje.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Nov 2021)

Serbia manda betillas.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2021)

Que viva españa...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo que queréis que os diga, esto no me convence....pero bueno oye, llegamos a semifinales de una euro....
> Todo es posible...
> 
> En el mundial no pasamos de grupo, guardad este mensaje.



a españa SIEMPRE le van a aparcar el autobus a NIVELES demenciales...si a las olimpiadas hasta JAPON que juega al tiki taka saco el puto autobus


----------



## Lemavos (14 Nov 2021)

OS HABÉIS PERDIDO EL PARTIDAZO DE SERBIA 

OJO, EQUIPO REVELACIÓN DEL MUNDIAL SI TIENE UN POCO DE SUERTE 

TADIC SIMPLEMENTE ESPECTACULAR


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2021)

Portugal, Suecia, Italia/Suiza... es una repesca peligrosa.


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Hay que selebrar el clasificarse pa ermundial sufriendo?



Judas tú siempre criticando jejejeje! Que hoy no juega el At. Madrid que juega España.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Nov 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> OS HABÉIS PERDIDO EL PARTIDAZO DE SERBIA
> 
> OJO, EQUIPO REVELACIÓN DEL MUNDIAL SI TIENE UN POCO DE SUERTE
> 
> TADIC SIMPLEMENTE ESPECTACULAR



LEMAVOS para cuándo la selección de España en el campo nuevo?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues imagínate jugarse la repesca las semis contra portugal en lisboa y la final contra Italia en Roma



Y de mientras Canadá, nueva Zelanda e Irán clasificados


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2021)

Bueno, Suecia tenía un plan y casi le sale bien, la verdad. 

Un rival duro que tiene muchas opciones en la repesca. Nosotros hemos hecho nuestra parte...


----------



## Lemavos (14 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> LEMAVOS para cuándo la selección de España en el campo nuevo?
> Pozdrawiam.



Cuando se juegue Cataluña España para clasificación del mundial


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Judas tú siempre criticando jejejeje! Que hoy no juega el At. Madrid que juega España.
> Pozdrawiam.



Pues Polonia a disfrutar de la repesca, rascanalgas


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Nov 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Cuando se juegue Cataluña España para clasificación del mundial



Yo creo que si se diera un Andorra España jugarían en el camp nou (contra Francia lo hicieron)


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Portugal, Suecia, Italia/Suiza... es una repesca peligrosa.



Y Gales y Polonia


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues Polonia a disfrutar de la repesca, rascanalgas



Y aún le darán el balón de oro a lewandosky


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (14 Nov 2021)

Pues para el mundial, que es lo positivo. Esto era lo importante y se ha cumplido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Judas tú siempre criticando jejejeje! Que hoy no juega el At. Madrid que juega España.
> Pozdrawiam.



alguien tendrá que criticar.

He visto tres o 4 ocasiones clarísimas de los suecor. Podíamos estar ahora micsmo pensando en ir a pescar.

De la selección de luistabique la primera parte nada de nada. La segunda parte el gol que se encuentra Morata tras un buen disparo al larguero de no sé quién. Pero es que creo que el gol ha sido el único tiro a puerta de to el partido de la selección de luistabique, no?

No me gusta luistabique, ta claro. Nada. Me quita las ganas de ver a la selecsión. La veo a disgusto.


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues Polonia a disfrutar de la repesca, rascanalgas



Mañana contra Hungría en Varsovia pero no creo que Inglaterra pinche en San Marino la verdad.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Nov 2021)

Polonia puede ser un rival difícil para el que le toque eso está claro la repesca no va a ser perita en dulce para nadie 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> alguien tendrá que criticar.
> 
> He visto tres o 4 ocasiones clarísimas de los suecor. Podíamos estar ahora micsmo pensando en ir a pescar.
> 
> ...



Nos hemos clasificado con un gol de penalti dudoso y con un gol de churro 

Y seremos cabeza de serie y la prensa ya nos dará como favoritos


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Mañana contra Hungría en Varsovia pero no creo que Inglaterra pinche en San Marino la verdad.
> Pozdrawiam.



San Marino no puede ni con una selección femenina, como para poder ganar a Inglaterra jajaja 

Hale a disfrutar de la repesca que igual no vais ni al mundial, cansaliebres


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Polonia puede ser un rival difícil para el que le toque eso está claro la repesca no va a ser perita en dulce para nadie
> Pozdrawiam.



Pero es que encima te puede tocar jugar los dos partidos fuera

Y en marzo no es muy divertido jugar con un palmo de nieve y 15 bajo cero según dónde


----------



## Suprimo (14 Nov 2021)

¿De la Nations Lig al final quien hostias va a repesca? Porque son dos equipos y 3 ya están clasificados


----------



## tururut12 (14 Nov 2021)

Les está bien empleados a los suecos por rácanos. En la segunda parte tendrían que haber ido a por todas con Ibra. España ha jugado con fuego pero la fortuna le ha sonreído. Le ha salido cara pero podía haberle salido cruz. Tiene que mejorar la defensa española porque cuando le aprietan sufre. No le veo mucho recorrido en el Mundial, como mucho llegará a cuartos con algo de suerte.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Polonia puede ser un rival difícil para el que le toque eso está claro la repesca no va a ser perita en dulce para nadie
> Pozdrawiam.





Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero es que encima te puede tocar jugar los dos partidos fuera



La repesca es mejor que estar eliminado, pero es una autentica mierda como lo montan ahora para que sea más dificil:

Antes era contra un sólo rival a doble partido, si conseguías buena renta en el partido de ida tenías mucho ganado, pero ahora es mucho más dificil porque es formato semifinal y final a vida o muerte los 2 partidos contra 2 equipos distintos

y hay equipos muy jodidos

No me gustaría estar en el pellejo de Portugal o Polonia


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿De la Nations Lig al final quien hostias va a repesca? Porque son dos equipos y 3 ya están clasificados



No lo sé...quizá el campeón de la liguilla B de los 2 mejores grupos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> La repesca es mejor que estar eliminado, pero es una autentica mierda como lo montan ahora para que sea más dificil:
> 
> Antes era contra un sólo rival a doble partido, si conseguías buena renta tenías mucho gaado, pero ahora es mucho más dificil porque es formato semifinal y final a vida o muerte los 2 partidos contra 2 equipos distintos
> 
> ...



Imagínate jugar en marzo en Suecia a las 9 de la noche, o en Polonia


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2021)

Austria, Gales/R.Checa son los que van de la Nations League.


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Imagínate jugar en marzo en Suecia a las 9 de la noche, o en Polonia



Van a ser partidos dignos de ver con Portugal, Rusia, Gales, Suecia, Polonia, Italia/Suiza etc.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2021)

Repesca:

Portugal
Suecia
Italia/Suiza
Finlandia/Ucrania
Gales
Escocia
Rusia
Polonia
Macedonia del Norte
Austria
R.Checa
Turquía*

*Podrían ser Noruega o Paises Bajos, pero lo normal es que sea Turquía.

Los 6 mejores segundos van al bombo 1 y juegan el 1° partido en casa, el 2° es a sorteo


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Repesca:
> 
> Portugal
> Suecia
> ...



A Noruega le ha penalizado mucho que Haaland esté lesionado en este tramo final. Aunque en los primeros partidos estuvo y los perdieron


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Repesca:
> 
> Portugal
> Suecia
> ...



Va por coeficiente fifa, ya que no todos los grupos han jugado el mismo número de partidos


----------



## Suprimo (14 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Austria, Gales/R.Checa son los que van de la Nations League.



¿O se a que mientras hay puñaladas en otros grupos ya no por ganar el grupo, te encuentras que te meten dos que no han hecho nada? Austria ha perdido cuatro partidos


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿O se a que mientras hay puñaladas en otros grupos ya no por ganar el grupo, te encuentras que te meten dos que no han hecho nada? Austria ha perdido cuatro partidos



Pero es el premio por ascender de categoria en la Nations League si no me equivoco


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Nov 2021)

Si se elige a los de la liga b irían Austria y Hungría a la repesca


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si se elige a los de la liga b irían Austria y Hungría a la repesca



No, Austria y R.Checa, Hungria esta fuera.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No lo sé...quizá el campeón de la liguilla B de los 2 mejores grupos



otra muestra de la UTILIDAD de ese torneo oh wait


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (14 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> alguien tendrá que criticar.
> 
> He visto tres o 4 ocasiones clarísimas de los suecor. Podíamos estar ahora micsmo pensando en ir a pescar.
> 
> ...



Pues ya me explicaras que mago podria hacerlo mejor con una Seleccion donde los mejores jugadores son juveniles, el killer Morata y la salvacion, segun los detractores, serian Nacho, Asensio y Aspas.


----------



## Manero (14 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Y aún le darán el balón de oro a lewandosky



Pues me acuerdo de cierto jugador al que le dieron un balón de oro tras jugar una repesca y no ganar ningún título esa temporada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Repesca:
> 
> Portugal
> Suecia
> ...




Básicamente menos Italia y un poco Portugal el resto son equipos mierdosos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Básicamente menos Italia y un poco Portugal el resto son equipos mierdosos.



Lo que he dicho antes, juegate un partido a vida o muerte en marzo a las 9 de la noche en suecia, Polonia o Rusia


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

Tampoco pongais por los altares el primer mondial en morolandia, que como tengan éxito, terminan todos por ahí y jugandose en invierno


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Nov 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Pues ya me explicaras que mago podria hacerlo mejor con una Seleccion donde los mejores jugadores son juveniles, el killer Morata y la salvacion, segun los detractores, serian Nacho, Asensio y Aspas.



para mí? ni nacho, ni asensio, ni aspas. 

No te voy a dar una lista, no es eso. en mi lista tampoco estarían muchos de los intocables de ahora. Cada uno tendrà su lista, supongo. 

El tema es que la selecsión no es una academia, ni la lista de fulanito o menganito.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2021)

Las dos plazas por Liga de Naciones son para Gales y Austria, pero si Gales queda 2º de su grupo, entonces sería para R.Checa. Casualmente están en el mismo grupo de clasificación, asique les da igual... aunque no del todo, porque los 6 mejores segundos jugarán el 1º partido de la repesca en casa, y los dos de la Liga de naciones y los 4 peores segundos, fuera.

Ergo Gales aun puede entrar entre las 6 mejores segundas y asegurarse jugar en Cardiff al menos el 1º partido.

Las 6 mejores segundas "virtuales" son:

- Portugal
- Rusia
- Italia / Suiza
- Polonia
- Escocia
- Gales

Macedonia del Norte, Ucrania/Finlandia y la del grupo G seguro que van al bombo 2. La otra dudosa es Suecia, si ganan todos sus rivales, se va al bombo 2, si no, va al bombo 1 (Y el perdedor al 2). R.Checa y Austria van al bombo 2 seguro.

Respecto al desempate Italia/Suiza. Si empatan a diferencia de goles, queda delante el que haya marcado más goles. Y si están empatados a eso, pasaría Suiza, ya que en los duelos individuales ha marcado más goles de visitante (0-0 en Suiza y 1-1 en Italia). Esto significa, que Suiza, marcando 2 goles más que Italia, queda delante... y honestamente, creo que lo puede conseguir.

Asi que haciendo fútbol ficción, estos serían los bombos teóricos para la repesca:

Bombo 1:
- Portugal
- Rusia
- Italia / Suiza
- Polonia
- Escocia
- Gales / Suecia

Bombo 2:
- Suecia / Gales
- Macedonia del Norte
- Ucrania / Finlandia
- Turquía / Noruega*
- R.Checa
- Austria

*Podría ser Paises Bajos si pierde contra Noruega y Turquía no le gana a Montenegro.

Honestamente, yo creo que salvo sorteo caprichoso o sorpresas gordas, Portugal, Italia/Suiza, Polonia y Suecia son las 4 favoritas, y 3 de esas 4 deberían clasificarse. Por supuesto que los golden boy de Noruega si tienen la noche te joden y que jugartela en Kiev o en Moscú no es buena idea... pero hablamos de "lo más probable"


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Tampoco pongais por los altares el primer mondial en morolandia, que como tengan éxito, terminan todos por ahí y jugandose en invierno



mandamos a la sub 21..como en las olimpaidas y llegamos a la final seguro


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2021)

En otras confederaciones:

Asia: Irán y Corea del Sur, seguras. Australia, Arabia Saudi y Japón (2 de estas 3 se clasifican, la otra probablemente a la repesca intercontinental).
Norteamérica: EEUU, Mexico, Canadá y Panamá (3 de estas 4, la otra a la repesca intercontinental).
África: Mali, Egipto, Ghana, Senegal, Marruecos, RD Congo están ya en la ronda de playoff (10 plazas y clasifican 5). Las otras plazas teóricas son para Argelia, Túnez, Nigeria y Camerún/Costa de Marfil. Alguna opción aun tendrían Cabo Verde, Burkina Faso y Guinea Ecuatorial.
Sudamérica: Seguras Brasil y Argentina. Probable Ecuador, y luego otra plaza directa y otra de repesca. Las que mejor lo tienen son Paraguay, Colombia y Chile, pero Perú, Paraguay y Bolivia aun tienen opciones.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> mandamos a la sub 21..como en las olimpaidas y llegamos a la final seguro



¿Te piensas que los jeques qatareños han pagado por ver jugar segundos espadas? Se van a asegurar y bien que cualquier nombre que suene esté por allí


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Nov 2021)

Bueno, ya he vuelto. Hemos ganado pero somos lamentables.Está claro que es efectivo, pero esta selección no le gusta a nadie.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Te piensas que los jeques qatareños han pagado por ver jugar segundos espadas? Se van a asegurar y bien que cualquier nombre que suene esté por allí



Veamos si los iraníes no les dan por soltar drones


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Va por coeficiente fifa, ya que no todos los grupos han jugado el mismo número de partidos



En la wiki pone que es por lo que hayan hecho en los grupos. Seguramente en los grupos de 6 se les quitarán los partidos con el 6º.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿O se a que mientras hay puñaladas en otros grupos ya no por ganar el grupo, te encuentras que te meten dos que no han hecho nada? Austria ha perdido cuatro partidos



Pero ganó su grupo de Neishons y sube a la división A. Que lo hubieran hecho los otros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Nov 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Pues ya me explicaras que mago podria hacerlo mejor con una Seleccion donde los mejores jugadores son juveniles, el killer Morata y la salvacion, segun los detractores, serian Nacho, Asensio y Aspas.



El equipo tiene lo que tiene, pero este grupo había que ganarlo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Básicamente menos Italia y un poco Portugal el resto son equipos mierdosos.



Serán mierdosos pero a un partido te la juegas. Suecia, Suiza, Gales o R.Checa a un partido son rivales que te pueden ganar.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> En otras confederaciones:
> 
> Asia: Irán y Corea del Sur, seguras. Australia, Arabia Saudi y Japón (2 de estas 3 se clasifican, la otra probablemente a la repesca intercontinental).
> Norteamérica: EEUU, Mexico, Canadá y Panamá (3 de estas 4, la otra a la repesca intercontinental).
> ...











Clasificación Masculina


Estado actual




www.fifa.com





Luego miras el ranking de la FIFA y Canadá, Mali o Panamá (WTF?) no tienes ni pvta idea de dónde están sin buscarlo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> para mí? ni nacho, ni asensio, ni aspas.
> 
> No te voy a dar una lista, no es eso. en mi lista tampoco estarían muchos de los intocables de ahora. Cada uno tendrà su lista, supongo.
> 
> El tema es que la selecsión no es una academia, ni la lista de fulanito o menganito.



No es una academia, pero el que vale, vale. Raúl debió debutar en la selección en la temporada 94/95 y se tuvo que esperar a la 96/97 cuando ya era muy cantoso, y entre medias se perdió una Eurocopa porque sí.

Que es una forma peripatética de decir: yo me tiraba de los pelos cuando convocó a Gavi, pero ha quedado meridianamente claro que ese chaval es un crack, y mejor que esté jugando partidos ahora que dentro de dos años.

P.D.: soy más merengue que Bernabéu. No trago a Luis Enrique, pero hay que reconocerle que ha armado un equipo mucho más competitivo que la suma de sus partes. Quien se esperase perder en semis de la Eurocopa por penaltis y perder la Nations League contra Francia con robo arbitral escandaloso mediante, que cite sus mensajes de 2019.


----------



## Sir Connor (15 Nov 2021)

Bueno ya se acabo el coñazo de la seleccion , ya se puede volver a pensar en la liga que es lo que realmente importa? 15 dias perdidas para nada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No es una academia, pero el que vale, vale. Raúl debió debutar en la selección en la temporada 94/95 y se tuvo que esperar a la 96/97 cuando ya era muy cantoso, y entre medias se perdió una Eurocopa porque sí.
> 
> Que es una forma peripatética de decir: yo me tiraba de los pelos cuando convocó a Gavi, pero ha quedado meridianamente claro que ese chaval es un crack, y mejor que esté jugando partidos ahora que dentro de dos años.
> 
> P.D.: soy más merengue que Bernabéu. No trago a Luis Enrique, pero hay que reconocerle que ha armado un equipo mucho más competitivo que la suma de sus partes. Quien se esperase perder en semis de la Eurocopa por penaltis y perder la Nations League contra Francia con robo arbitral escandaloso mediante, que cite sus mensajes de 2019.



Pero sus ataques de entrenador es cuando se jode en el momento importante..
Contra Italia que estaba agotada en la prórroga..saco a Thiago Alcántara.que con lopetegui era el nuevo Xavi y hasta chutaba a puerta y todo.pero nos saco un repertorio de pases hacia atrás..
Y contra los gabachos..no teníamos más delanteros cuando había que ir al empate


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (15 Nov 2021)

Si nos atenemos a las estadísticas de la fifa, ya de por sí dudosas, deberían ir al mundial 18 equipos europeos, 6 sudamericanos, dos del resto de américa, dos de asia y cuatro de Africa.









Clasificación Masculina


Estado actual




www.fifa.com






Aunque el reparto que se hace por continentes es este:


La FIFA resolvió que el reparto de cupos fuera el siguiente:


AFC: 4.5 cupos
CAF: 5 cupos
Concacaf: 3.5 cupos
Conmebol: 4.5 cupos
OFC: 0.5 cupos
UEFA: 13 cupos
Organizador: 1 cupo

Es decir, Sudamérica subrepresentada por uno y medio, los que le sobran al resto de América.

Asia 2.5 de más
Africa uno de mas
Oceanía medio de más. 
Europa 5 de menos.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (15 Nov 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Pues ya me explicaras que mago podria hacerlo mejor con una Seleccion donde los mejores jugadores son juveniles, el killer Morata y la salvacion, segun los detractores, serian Nacho, Asensio y Aspas.



En fin, los detractores argumentamos que colocar de titular a Marcos Llorente por delante de Azpilicueta para el lateral derecho (ni siquiera es su posición)
Que no vuelvano poner de.titulara a Marcos Alonso que esta mejor que Jodi Alba 
Que coloque a Oyarzabal por la derecha
Que juegue al 0-0
Que el equipo no pueda hacer contraataques o correr porque si no Busquets moriría en el campo
Que sea un pestiño cada partido..
Que no tenga un equipo titular o una convocatoria definida 

Podria seguir, pero vamos, que las criticas no son por no convocar a Nacho que esta viejo Asensio que es un paquete o a Aspas que este año no está como en años anteriores

La cosa es que los culés aprovechais la seleccion para emponzoñar y no al revés


----------



## jus (15 Nov 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> En fin, los detractores argumentamos que colocar de titular a Marcos Llorente por delante de Azpilicueta para el lateral derecho (ni siquiera es su posición)
> Que no vuelvano poner de.titulara a Marcos Alonso que esta mejor que Jodi Alba
> Que coloque a Oyarzabal por la derecha
> Que juegue al 0-0
> ...



Muy de acuerdo

Además la peña se percata que sí, que al menos estamos en la pomada con la mierda de jugadores que tenemos donde no tenemos a ningun crack

Pero eso no quita que tengamos una forma de juego donde primar la posesión el control de balón y el resultado es siempre jugar en el alambre con el resultado ante cualquier rival.

Jugamos a un futbol de no buscar la portería, solo esperamos que el balón caiga en el área en algun momento y eso por 'fortuna' en algun pase por ahí filtrado acabe en un remate, pero no buscamos nunca la portería en alguna contra rápida y eso empobrece nuestro juego

Vosotros pagaríais dinero por ver un juego así? no verdad? veo la selección más por inercia y cuando hay algo que nos jugamos importante: grecia, suecia (la ida y vuelta) o la euro o nations league.

Fuera de eso paso, para aburrirme me pongo a jugar o ver una serie


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (15 Nov 2021)

Cuanto rollo.
En cuartos para casa.
Final, Brasil-Alemania, que para eso pagan los jeques.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (15 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> para mí? ni nacho, ni asensio, ni aspas.
> 
> No te voy a dar una lista, no es eso. en mi lista tampoco estarían muchos de los intocables de ahora. Cada uno tendrà su lista, supongo.
> 
> El tema es que la selecsión no es una academia, ni la lista de fulanito o menganito.



Por supuesto. A mi me sobra totalmente una momia como Busquets que, como en el Barcelona, no hace otra cosa que ralentizar el juego de ataque e impedir un repliegue rapido.

Pero lo triste es... a quien pones en el sitio de Busquets? 

A Mikel Merino? A Rodri?? O Llamamos a Albelda?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

jus dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo
> 
> Además la peña se percata que sí, que al menos estamos en la pomada con la mierda de jugadores que tenemos donde no tenemos a ningun crack
> 
> ...



Que cojones es el RIVAL el que no quiere atacar..se jugaba la vida Suecia ayer.y juego con 8 maromos de 190 en su área..yo lo llamo la defensa de balonmano


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Por supuesto. A mi me sobra totalmente una momia como Busquets que, como en el Barcelona, no hace otra cosa que ralentizar el juego de ataque e impedir un repliegue rapido.
> 
> Pero lo triste es... a quien pones en el sitio de Busquets?
> 
> A Mikel Merino? A Rodri?? O Llamamos a Albelda?



Rodrigo KOKE llorente..


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Nov 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Quien se esperase perder en semis de la Eurocopa por penaltis y perder la Nations League contra Francia con robo arbitral escandaloso mediante, que cite sus mensajes de 2019.



Antes de Luistabique, esperaba ganar lerdocopas y mundiales. Lo de la nasiónlig esa, me da igual.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Antes de Luistabique, esperaba ganar lerdocopas y mundiales. Lo de la nasiónlig esa, me da igual.



Estuvimos 3 torneos sin entrenador..
El marqués que pasaba de todo tras 2012..
Y en último mundial arruinado por el puto Calvo


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (15 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Antes de Luistabique, esperaba ganar lerdocopas y mundiales. Lo de la nasiónlig esa, me da igual.



Eso solo hubiera sido posible si hubiera continuado Hierro como seleccionador.

Ahora nuestra unica esperanza de volver a ganar un Mundial es que algun dia echen a Luis Tabique, traigan a Raul "El 7 de España" y volvamos a jugar con la "Furia", que tanta gloria nos dio.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Estuvimos 3 torneos sin entrenador..
> El marqués que pasaba de todo tras 2012..
> Y en último mundial arruinado por el puto Calvo



y ahora la loca academia de Luistabique.

Si no eres becario de luistabique, se te tienen que quitar las ganas en la selecsión. Lleva a algunos para que no cante demasiado y les condena a posiciones absurdas o a banquillo. Debe ser frustrante.


----------



## Barrunto (15 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El problema es que 13 plazas empiezan a ser "pocas" para Europa, porque las selecciones de segunda linea han mejorado mucho.
> 
> Por eso la repesca es tan complicada. Antes se hacía 9 + 4, ahora 10 + 3. Pero se van a quedar 2-3 fuera que podrían estar en el Mundial perfectamente.



Tranquilo, esto lo soluciona la FIFA.

En el mundial de 48 equipos, damos 3 cupos más a Europa para que no molesten, y 4 a los de Centroamérica y el Caribe, 5 a Asia, 5 a África


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> Tranquilo, esto lo soluciona la FIFA.
> 
> En el mundial de 48 equipos, damos 3 cupos más a Europa para que no molesten, y 4 a los de Centroamérica y el Caribe, 5 a Asia, 5 a África



Querían hacer eso para tratar de meter a China y sus billetes .pero lo dudo ahora que la economía china se va a desplomar


----------



## Sectorse (15 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿O se a que mientras hay puñaladas en otros grupos ya no por ganar el grupo, te encuentras que te meten dos que no han hecho nada? Austria ha perdido cuatro partidos



Es que este sistema no tiene sentido alguno si justo los 12 que han ganado su grupo en liga europea (Francia, España, Bélgica, Italia, Gales, R.Checa, *Austria* Hungría, Eslovenia, Montenegro, Albania y Armenia) hubieran quedado primeros o segundos en su grupo de clasificación ahora tendríamos a los ganadores de las divisiones más inferiores Islas Feroe y Gibraltar clasificados para la repesca a pesar de hacer 4 puntos o 0 respectivamente en la fase de clasificación.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Eso solo hubiera sido posible si hubiera continuado Hierro como seleccionador.
> 
> Ahora nuestra unica esperanza de volver a ganar un Mundial es que algun dia echen a Luis Tabique, traigan a Raul "El 7 de España" y volvamos a jugar con la "Furia", que tanta gloria nos dio.



Ah hierro el de los 2000 toques mientras Diego Costa se desesperaba por qué alguien le pasará la bola..
Hierro simplemente llamo a del bosque y volvimos a ser la selección de 2014


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Nov 2021)

Luistabique no va a ganar nada de nada. 

Lo que va a hacer es dejarnos ahí a su academia de aspirantes que luego se irán desvaneciendo.


----------



## jus (15 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Que cojones es el RIVAL el que no quiere atacar..se jugaba la vida Suecia ayer.y juego con 8 maromos de 190 en su área..yo lo llamo la defensa de balonmano



Eso es totalmente FALSO

Yo puedo ser el Bayern Munich que aunque no me ataquen y monten un autobus no estoy especulando con el balón sin buscar tiros, regates ni desbordes de alguna manera para buscar la portería.

O puedo ser españa que toca toca y toca a la espera de si pasa algo para estar dentro del área.

Poco o nulo desborde, ningún disparo a puerta, nada de intentar llegar al área con 2 carreras un balón en largo o algún centro para buscar un rechace.

El rival te puede plantar un autobus, pero la diferencia está entre tener impetu en buscar el gol y no, y españa NO LO TIENE


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Nov 2021)

Las selecciones no pueden construirse a futuro. Eso es una bobada como un castillo. La selección, como su nombre indica, es la selección de ese momento. Y con eso es con lo que hay que ir. Eso es lo único que te hace ganar un campeonati. Todo lo demás con castillos en el aire.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

jus dijo:


> Eso es totalmente FALSO
> 
> Yo puedo ser el Bayern Munich que aunque no me ataquen y monten un autobus no estoy especulando con el balón sin buscar tiros, regates ni desbordes de alguna manera para buscar la portería.
> 
> ...



Y contra Grecia la falange griega..con tíos en su área pequeña tirándose al suelo para tapar cualquier balón..
Y también defensa individual presionante los 96 minutos.. resultado nunca puedes chutar porque ya tienes 3 maromos de 1.92 encima.
Y para comparar vi el Rusia Croacia. Los rusos aparcaron el autobús y los croatas como mucho chutaron lo mismo que nosotros..
Y autobús ruso más un campo embarrado .
Estamos en la época del autobús más defensa individual presionante..todo gracias a klopp


----------



## Alberto Liberto (15 Nov 2021)

Recapitulemos las novedades.

El 11 titular que se vio contra Suecia, salvo bajas y descanso dado me pareció cojonudo, es lo que hay, no hay más y tenía ganas de ver a RDT de delantero centro titular.

Si pretende jugar con Busquets, Koke es ultra necesario. Se ha visto que Busquets juega bien con gente que le cubre bien delante, con chavales empieza a verse a ese Sergio lento, así que o le pones a gente que defienda delante o no lo pones.

Creo que los dos defensas izquierdos se pierden, hace falta un peso pesado con experiencia y a falta de Ramos pondría a Albiol a formar pareja junto a Pau Torres como en el Villarreal.

Me gustaría ver un tridente de ataque formado por Ansu a la izquierda, RDT al centro y Ferrán Torres a la derecha o en su defecto 4-4-2 con Ansu a la izquierda, RDT y Gerard Moreno al centro y Ferrán Torres a la derecha, aunque francamente tendrían que alinearse los astros para ver algo así.

En cuanto al portero, es lo que hay, antes que poner a De Gea lo que sea.


----------



## Manero (15 Nov 2021)

Una portada espectacular


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Nov 2021)

A ver si os entra en la cabesa ya que lo que hay que cambiar es a LuisTabique.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Nov 2021)

En mi lista pa la selecdión no está LuisTabique


----------



## jus (15 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y contra Grecia la falange griega..con tíos en su área pequeña tirándose al suelo para tapar cualquier balón..
> Y también defensa individual presionante los 96 minutos.. resultado nunca puedes chutar porque ya tienes 3 maromos de 1.92 encima.
> Y para comparar vi el Rusia Croacia. Los rusos aparcaron el autobús y los croatas como mucho chutaron lo mismo que nosotros..
> Y autobús ruso más un campo embarrado .
> Estamos en la época del autobús más defensa individual presionante..todo gracias a klopp



Es cierto, pero yo he jugado al futbol y te puedo asegurar que si te dan el balón para llegar arriba si quieres puedes elegir en ser vertical u horizontal igualmente.

La diferencia está en intentar hacer centros, desbordes y tiros vs pases y pases y vuelta atrás porque no logras abrir brecha con pase y pase.

Yo he jugado a desbordar siempre porque he sido un jugador de desborde y tengo disparo a puerta, aparte de pase filtrado y gol de llegada (no era ningún portento que era un miedica yo también). Y con ese estilo siempre teníamos garantizado un desborde o llegada sin especuliación ninguna, da igual el autobús que nos pusieran, se veía que había siempre el gol entre ceja y ceja conmigo con centros, tiros, pases...

A veces para desarmar un autbus necesitas hacer sentir al rival que eres también tu un caos para que contragolpee y robarle el balón en ese contragolpe de ellos. Pero para eso has de centrar y arriesgar más


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

jus dijo:


> Es cierto, pero yo he jugado al futbol y te puedo asegurar que si te dan el balón para llegar arriba si quieres puedes elegir en ser vertical u horizontal igualmente.
> 
> La diferencia está en intentar hacer centros, desbordes y tiros vs pases y pases y vuelta atrás porque no logras abrir brecha con pase y pase.
> 
> ...



Italia ante suiza no es que arrollase...ahora no hay desbordes si tienes a 8 maromos de 190 en el área ..y chutar tampoco porque ya cuando recibes te saltan 4 a tapar .


----------



## NORDWAND (15 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y contra Grecia la falange griega..con tíos en su área pequeña tirándose al suelo para tapar cualquier balón..
> Y también defensa individual presionante los 96 minutos.. resultado nunca puedes chutar porque ya tienes 3 maromos de 1.92 encima.
> Y para comparar vi el Rusia Croacia. Los rusos aparcaron el autobús y los croatas como mucho chutaron lo mismo que nosotros..
> Y autobús ruso más un campo embarrado .
> Estamos en la época del autobús más defensa individual presionante..todo gracias a klopp



se juega a no perder. Es así en la champions, el mundial y en segunda B.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

NORDWAND dijo:


> se juega a no perder. Es así en la champions, el mundial y en segunda B.



En el caso de España son autobuses desde que ganamos la euro 2008..


----------



## Señor X (15 Nov 2021)

Si España consigue solidez defensiva, es candidata clara. Recordemos que la España de 2008 a 2012, en las fases eliminatorias, es decir a partir de octavos de cada competición, no recibió ningún gol, y muchos partidos se resolvieron con 1-0. Nadie se quejó y nadie dudó de la superioridad de España sobre sus rivales. Lo más que rascaban era un 0-0 y jugársela a penales. Aquella España, en cuanto a gol, tenía a Villa, que es como la noche y el día comparado con los actuales, pero es cuestión de que no sea uno solo el que tenga la responsabilidad.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Nov 2021)

La selección no puede tener su propia academia por capricho. 

Se supone que la selección ya tiene dónde seleccionar, que es entre los mejores de cada equipo. 

Querer inventarse una academia dentro de la selección es una falta total de criterio y de respeto.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2021)

A ver, el problema es que España no juega "tan bien" como la mítica de 2008-2012, eso nos hace parecer peor de lo que somos, pero honestamente salvo 2 o 3 selecciones, ninguna hace un juego diferencial... entonces si te salen bien las cosas, te puedes meter entre las 5 o 6 primeras como poco.

Nos han tenido que ganar Italia por penalties y Francia con un gol ilegal. Casi nada. Las únicas dos campeonas de algo que hay.

En un Mundial, en condiciones normales te gana Brasil, Alemania, Francia, Italia y alguna más... y eso no significa que tu no puedas ganarlas.

Hemos despreciado unas semifinales de Eurocopa cuando históricamente, antes del boom, solo lo habíamos logrado en 2 ocasiones.  Ahora nos parece poco...

Como somos en España, joder.


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, el problema es que España no juega "tan bien" como la mítica de 2008-2012, eso nos hace parecer peor de lo que somos, pero honestamente salvo 2 o 3 selecciones, ninguna hace un juego diferencial... entonces si te salen bien las cosas, te puedes meter entre las 5 o 6 primeras como poco.
> 
> Nos han tenido que ganar Italia por penalties y Francia con un gol ilegal. Casi nada. Las únicas dos campeonas de algo que hay.
> 
> ...



No habra ninguna otra generacion que se acerque al periodo 2008-12, que salga una generacion asi es imposible. El problema son las sensaciones q se va al mundial: juego muy pobre, no hay gol, el seleccionador hace alineaciones muy raras con jugadores jovenes y debutantes (ayer falto de inicio koke y morata para dar mas impulso al equipo), pero la verdad el entrenador imprime mucho caracter y q no se relajen los jugadores y muy meritorio llegar a semis de eurocopa y final liga naciones, no es facil. Pero se juega un pimiento

Y en otros sitios se esta peor  

*Miserable, vergüenza Mundial, poca ambición para tanto talento... la prensa portuguesa pega duro a su selección*


----------



## jus (15 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> No habra ninguna otra generacion que se acerque al periodo 2008-12, que salga una generacion asi es imposible. El problema son las sensaciones q se va al mundial: juego muy pobre, no hay gol, el seleccionador hace alineaciones muy raras con jugadores jovenes y debutantes (ayer falto de inicio koke y morata para dar mas impulso al equipo), pero la verdad el entrenador imprime mucho caracter y q no se relajen los jugadores y muy meritorio llegar a semis de eurocopa y final liga naciones, no es facil. Pero se juega un pimiento
> 
> Y en otros sitios se esta peor
> 
> *Miserable, vergüenza Mundial, poca ambición para tanto talento... la prensa portuguesa pega duro a su selección*



Portugal nunca ha sido nada hasta que no llegó un tal CR con sus goles ya que portugal jamás ha tenido como españa ningún goleador.

De hecho con la mejor generación de la hisotira: figo y compañía no lograron nada aunque fueron competitivos, de hecho llegaron en 2000 y 2004 a semis y final de la eurocopa compitiendo siempre

Solo con Ronaldo se logró ya titulos con la eurocopa y la nations league, algo que no tenían nunca.

Sin jugadores de renombre es difícil que logremos cosas, solo nos queda el bloque, lo jodido que no somos como itialia que ellos no necesitan tener la posesión para marcar, nosotros sí

PD: Morata se ha visto que es un buen revulsivo, no vale para delantero titular, pero para segundas partes es lo mejor por su físico y ser un tocapelotas a los rivales presionando.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (15 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Nos hemos clasificado con un gol de penalti dudoso y con un gol de churro
> 
> Y seremos cabeza de serie y la prensa ya nos dará como favoritos



Coge San Marino a cualquier selección femenina y les gana. A cualquiera.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Nov 2021)

Puestos a hacer academias para la selección, que lleven a seleccionadores canteranos también. Por qué no? Podían nombrar seleccionador a algún aspirante a entrenador.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Nov 2021)

Fernando Torres, por ejemplo. Un seleccionador jóven que tiene mucho futuro. Por qué no debuta como seleccionador ya?


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Fernando Torres, por ejemplo. Un seleccionador jóven que tiene mucho futuro. Por qué no debuta como seleccionador ya?



Yo lo veo mas como el sustituto del cholo en el atletico antes q seleccionador español


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Yo lo veo mas como el sustituto del cholo en el atletico antes q seleccionador español



pero en la selección no lo haría peor que LuisTabique y le serviría para ganar ejperiensias...


----------



## Lemavos (15 Nov 2021)

Luis Enrique está haciendo un trabajo sobresaliente en la selección para amargura de los fachillas 

A rabiar merenguefachas. 

Luis Enrique va a dejar un trabajo espectacular para el que venga detrás, ha reconstruido la selección después de la generación de oro, nada fácil. 

JRANDE LUIS ENRIQUE, BARCELONA SIEMPRE SERÁ TU CASA.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2021)

Haber tampoco hace falta discutir, si en el mundial no pintaran un fiera de juego claro a algún mamadou contrario y nos eliminarán.


Os veo tan ilusionados que no os quiero quitar la ilusión, pero esta claro que es un deporte amañado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Nov 2021)

Unos cuantos titulares exagerando y pa'lante.

"_broootal torres, un moztruo de entrenador, mucho futuro, mucho. El futuro de la selecsión. Debutando en la selecsión. Increípla, broootal, broootal...se llevó los aplausos. Todos con Towers!!!"_


----------



## cepeda33 (15 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> pero en la selección no lo haría peor que LuisTabique y le serviría para ganar ejperiensias...



Luis Tabique esta haciendolo bastante mal, ademas de ser un chulo putas, pero mira, es un fascista identitario y eso parece que gusta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Fernando Torres, por ejemplo. Un seleccionador jóven que tiene mucho futuro. Por qué no debuta como seleccionador ya?




No gracias, que aprenda antes dicción y siga con los esteroides.

Lo que necesita nuestro país es un entrenador de verdad, un señor mayor y alcohólico que les diga a estos hijos de puta que corran más y se dejen de chorradas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> A ver si os entra en la cabesa ya que lo que hay que cambiar es a LuisTabique.



Buscamos un "xavi" para la selección o como en el caso del Barça, sería también toda una incógnita


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Buscamos un "xavi" para la selección o como en el caso del Barça, sería también toda una incógnita



no sé, pero estamos a tiempo para llegar armundial con una selecsión para ganar.


----------



## Charo afgana (15 Nov 2021)

Luis Enrique no lo está haciendo mal,
al menos en cuanto a resultados,

la selección no tiene grandes jugadores,
así que tiene que hacer un "equipo",

si se mira línea por línea es una selección top 10-15,
pero nada más,
eso sí, muchos jóvenes, que pueden ser estrellas mundiales o quedarse en nada, ya se verá,

que cambios haríais a la selección los que piensan que lo está haciendo mal?
que propuesta de juego sería más eficiente?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Luis Enrique no lo está haciendo mal,
> al menos en cuanto a resultados,
> 
> la selección no tiene grandes jugadores,
> ...



Poner a los jugadores en su posición natural..
Lo de marcos Llorente de lateral lastra bastante..


----------



## Charo afgana (15 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Poner a los jugadores en su posición natural..
> Lo de marcos Llorente de lateral lastra bastante..



Yo soy el primero que contaría con un centro del campo con Marcos Llorente, Fabián, Luis Alberto, Koke, etc,

pero Luis Tabique quiere jugar a mover el balón,
supongo que Llorente no le convence para jugar en el centro del campo,

lo de ponerlo de lateral es una simple cabezonada para quedar como un genio si le hubiera salido bien,

queda un año,
hay que tener esperanzas en que los Gavi, Pedri, etc, se conviertan en jugadores más maduros y rodados,

y que Morata se enchufe y le dé por marcar goles.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Nov 2021)

Eso de que "hay que tener esperanza en los gabis y pedris" me parece de un caradurismo que lo flipo. 

Qué pasa? Les tienen que meter con calzador, aunque eso suponga dejar en el banquillo a los Kokes y Llorentes?
Y eso por qué, si son dos chavalines que no han demostrao nada ni dentro ni fuera de la selecsión? por decreto?

Eso no es una selecsión, es la nueva academia de LuisTabique.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Nov 2021)

Que el farsa esté en proceso de descomposición, no significa que sus canteranos sean ahora estrellas mundialistas. No veo al barsa compitiendo por nada con esos canteranos que nos han instalao en la selecsión.


----------



## cepeda33 (15 Nov 2021)

Es una seleccion sin apenas llegada, ni tiro, que si, que marean el balon, lo soban, dan gilipases, tienen la posesion, pero peligro poquito.

De momento Luis Tabique lo que ha tenido es suerte, mucha suerte, con un juego mediocre se ha logrado mucho mas de lo que se merece.

Lo peor de todo es la cabezoneria de Luis Tabique, se cree el puto amo y quien le critica esta contra el y es el enemigo. Pues mira no, te equivocas como todo hijo de vecino, asumelo y corrije cuando algo va mal, esta seleccion necesita profundidad, como ya han dicho, poner a los jugadores en sus posiciones, ademas de algun que otro jugador que deberia ser titular si o si.

No se si es bueno o malo que España juegue el mundial, quizas habria mejor caer eliminados y asi al menos tener esperanzas de poder competir de verdad en la siguiente Eurocopa con un seleccionador que sea mejor que este (algo facil, el liston esta muy bajo)


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Nov 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> En fin, los detractores argumentamos que colocar de titular a Marcos Llorente por delante de Azpilicueta para el lateral derecho (ni siquiera es su posición)
> Que no vuelvano poner de.titulara a Marcos Alonso que esta mejor que Jodi Alba
> Que coloque a Oyarzabal por la derecha
> Que juegue al 0-0
> ...



Y que en el centro del campo prefiere convocar a juveniles que a jugadores contrastados como Parejo, Canales y otros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Nov 2021)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Cuanto rollo.
> En cuartos para casa.
> Final, Brasil-Alemania, que para eso pagan los jeques.



Pues ni Brasil es una gran Brasl ni Alemania está para tirar cohetes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Nov 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Por supuesto. A mi me sobra totalmente una momia como Busquets que, como en el Barcelona, no hace otra cosa que ralentizar el juego de ataque e impedir un repliegue rapido.
> 
> Pero lo triste es... a quien pones en el sitio de Busquets?
> 
> A Mikel Merino? A Rodri?? O Llamamos a Albelda?



Pues en esa posición tienes a Rodri y a Llorente, que es donde explotó.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Nov 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Eso solo hubiera sido posible si hubiera continuado Hierro como seleccionador.
> 
> Ahora nuestra unica esperanza de volver a ganar un Mundial es que algun dia echen a Luis Tabique, traigan a Raul "El 7 de España" y volvamos a jugar con la "Furia", que tanta gloria nos dio.



No, a ver, si así puede ganar el Mundial. Pasando la fase de grupos por los pelos y empatando todos los partidos y a penalties, pero no jugamos una mierda.
Jugar a la furia es difícil porque ya no tenemos ese tipo de jugadores. Hay que buscar un híbrido, pero un juego de toque rápido, no sobar el balón hasta que el rival muera de aburrimiento.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

Casualidad no juega Eric García..portería imbatida


----------



## Charo afgana (15 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Eso de que "hay que tener esperanza en los gabis y pedris" me parece de un caradurismo que lo flipo.
> 
> Qué pasa? Les tienen que meter con calzador, aunque eso suponga dejar en el banquillo a los Kokes y Llorentes?
> Y eso por qué, si son dos chavalines que no han demostrao nada ni dentro ni fuera de la selecsión? por decreto?
> ...



Repito que yo prefiero a los Fabián, Llorente, Luis Alberto, Koke, etc,
experimentados y líderes en sus equipos,

pero va a jugar con los chavalines, y no queda otra que tener esperanza en que salga bien,

no es caradurismo, mientras los resultados estén de su lado no va a cambiar.


----------



## jus (15 Nov 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Es una seleccion sin apenas llegada, ni tiro, que si, que marean el balon, lo soban, dan gilipases, tienen la posesion, pero peligro poquito.
> 
> De momento Luis Tabique lo que ha tenido es suerte, mucha suerte, con un juego mediocre se ha logrado mucho mas de lo que se merece.
> 
> ...



Yo acabo de ver el resumen de españa suecia por youtube y señores... no os engañéis, Suecia tuvo unas ocasiones clarísimas que porque en frente no estaba ninguno bueno y eso que hasta ISAK la única que tuvo la tiró alto. El fossberg ese tuvo 3 ocasciones muy claras, sobre todo la primera. 

Os aseguro que si no hubiera sido suecia el rival sino brasil (salvo que tirase vinicius) habríamos palmado 3-0. España salvo el tiro de Sarabia el resto no hizo como peligro REMATE nada, junto con el gol claro.

Lo que he dicho, LE tiene una flor en el culo con su neocatenaccio. Futbol aburrido contra equipos autobus sin apenas ocasiones, pero cuando nos toque un equipo que se abra más para jugar al ataque ahí tenemos un poco más de juego vistoso.

Sinceramente, recordad el partido españa-suiza, que sí que suiza es la polla, eliminó a francia y a italia la empató a 1, pero es que en cuartos de final de la euro esta selección no hizo nada.

*Joder ni contra suecia que nos hemos enfrentado varias veces apenas le generamos peligro y así todo el rato en el alambre nos la van a clavar cualquiera, un error tonto y adios muy buenas.*


----------



## jus (15 Nov 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Repito que yo prefiero a los Fabián, Llorente, Luis Alberto, Koke, etc,
> experimentados y líderes en sus equipos,
> 
> pero va a jugar con los chavalines, y no queda otra que tener esperanza en que salga bien,
> ...



Fabian es un pecho frío, Pedri aunque tiene calidad solo es un sobador de balón. Gavi al menos ha demostrado que es capaz de correr con el balón en el pie algo plan jugador italiano QUE NO TENEMOS y tiene calidad, pero tiene 17 años y ya se verá cómo evoluciona.

Se puede quedar en un gatusso y tampoco es mala opción, pero si es capaz de con el balón regatear a un par al conducuir el balón pues perfecto.


----------



## jus (15 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues ni Brasil es una gran Brasl ni Alemania está para tirar cohetes.



Ya no hay ninguna super selección salvo Francia por su tridente. Brasil y Argentina todos sus jugadores juegan en europa y además el fútbol es más físico y es más complejo que salgan gambeteros plan neymar o vinicius o djalminhas o bebetos, romarios, ronaldo, ronaldinho.

Alemania por contra, Mr Low se marcó un Del Bosque 2.0 con su juego del tiki taka y decidió destruir a su selección jugando a sobar la puta bola. ASí claro no han parido jugadores con llegada o empuje como siempre ha tenido alemania.

Además los alemanes siempre han destacado por tener un goleador práctico: klinsmann, bierhoff, klose que está ahí para marcar goles en llegadas. Ahora no tienen a nadie ni saben jugar con nada parecido.

Miren al bayern, tienen a un goleador y a la par puñales en la banda, conclusión? marcan a la mínima cuando quieren y así les va arrasando ultimamente.


----------



## Charo afgana (15 Nov 2021)

jus dijo:


> Fabian es un pecho frío, Pedri aunque tiene calidad solo es un sobador de balón. Gavi al menos ha demostrado que es capaz de correr con el balón en el pie algo plan jugador italiano QUE NO TENEMOS y tiene calidad, pero tiene 17 años y ya se verá cómo evoluciona.
> 
> Se puede quedar en un gatusso y tampoco es mala opción, pero si es capaz de con el balón regatear a un par al conducuir el balón pues perfecto.



Gavi tiene mucha calidad, lo veo más tipo Silva, pero es muy sacrificado en defensa, es algo raro en los jugadores con talento,

Yeremi Pino también tiene buena pinta, y Ansu Fati mientras no se siga rompiendo será diferencial.


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

*Menos mal, Morata...*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

jus dijo:


> Ya no hay ninguna super selección salvo Francia por su tridente. Brasil y Argentina todos sus jugadores juegan en europa y además el fútbol es más físico y es más complejo que salgan gambeteros plan neymar o vinicius o djalminhas o bebetos, romarios, ronaldo, ronaldinho.
> 
> Alemania por contra, Mr Low se marcó un Del Bosque 2.0 con su juego del tiki taka y decidió destruir a su selección jugando a sobar la puta bola. ASí claro no han parido jugadores con llegada o empuje como siempre ha tenido alemania.
> 
> ...



Tienen al wegner ese que costó 90 millones al Chelsea...
Pues si low hizo un del bosque 2.0 incluso poniendo a neuer que no jugó ningún partido en toda la temporada 2018..un calco de lo de casillas que solo jugó 9 partidos de Champions


----------



## Andr3ws (15 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No gracias, que aprenda antes dicción y siga con los esteroides.
> 
> Lo que necesita nuestro país es un entrenador de verdad, un señor mayor y alcohólico que les diga a estos hijos de puta que corran más y se dejen de chorradas.



Te faltó ..... y putero.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Nov 2021)

Al Gabi ese le están intentando promocionar como si fuera el nieto de alguien de la federación. 

En el partido contra suecia le vi rebañando piernas y algún balón, bastante "intensito" y ya.

Luego entro en las notisias deportibacs y veo el titular "_Gabi estrella dermundo mundias to los aplausos, mostuo, broootal_" 

Entro a la notisia y veo un resúmen del partido y un comentajurgólogo que me intenta convencer de que el tal Gabi es un moztruo...


No sé, me parece como muy esajerau to.

Si el tal Gabi ese fuera del Atleti, no contaría mucho ni en el banquillo. se habría ido cedido como Camello o Manu Sánchez, que les veo con más cualidades que los Gabis esos que nos quieren instalar ahí.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Nov 2021)

De hecho, creo que el tal Gavi ese le han instalao en la selecsión sin pasar por la sub18, la sub20 ni na de na. Por lo visto jugó 2 amistosos con la sub 17. Luego vino la derroyición extrema del farsa, le hicieron debutar y de ahí rapidito de titular a la selecsión...raro. Mu raro. 

Por qué nos lo instalan ahí, de titular indijcutiple de LuisTabique?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

jus dijo:


> Yo acabo de ver el resumen de españa suecia por youtube y señores... no os engañéis, Suecia tuvo unas ocasiones clarísimas que porque en frente no estaba ninguno bueno y eso que hasta ISAK la única que tuvo la tiró alto. El fossberg ese tuvo 3 ocasciones muy claras, sobre todo la primera.
> 
> Os aseguro que si no hubiera sido suecia el rival sino brasil (salvo que tirase vinicius) habríamos palmado 3-0. España salvo el tiro de Sarabia el resto no hizo como peligro REMATE nada, junto con el gol claro.
> 
> ...



Si hicimos cosas ante suiza..pero estaba ahí sus piqueros mercenarios enfrente ..y el sommier que lo paraba todo hasta con la polla...
Suecia tenía que ganar y hizo el muro de escudos vikingo ..QUE SE JODAN que hubieran salido al ataque como en la ida..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Es una seleccion sin apenas llegada, ni tiro, que si, que marean el balon, lo soban, dan gilipases, tienen la posesion, pero peligro poquito.
> 
> De momento Luis Tabique lo que ha tenido es suerte, mucha suerte, con un juego mediocre se ha logrado mucho mas de lo que se merece.
> 
> ...



Llegamos a una final olímpica a pesar de estar molidos.de que TODAS LAS selecciones nos aparcasen un muro .
Y Brasil solo los ganó por una carrerita de un negro fresco ..
España está condenada al autobús eterno...autobús más defensa individual presionante en todo el Campo..


----------



## condimento (15 Nov 2021)

Igual lo habéis comentado, va a ser muy LOL en un rato ver a italianos y suizos matándose a meter goles.


----------



## Glokta (15 Nov 2021)

Ayer entre que España le valía el empate, que no es la alegría de la huerta creando ocasiones y que los suecos iban a esperar atrás para un arreon final fue un partido bastante soporífero. Al final cuando los suecos fueran los últimos 10 minutos arriba se abrieron mas espacios y cayo el gol. 

De LE 
Lo peor: lleva muchas veces a cada convocado random... Luego debería tener una mejor actitud ante la prensa aunque le caiga mal y le parezcan idiotas que igual lo son. Esto es una selección nacional no un club.
Lo mejor: que a los que lleva les saca bastante partido, alguno rinde mas que en su club. 

Pues de Gavi lo que he visto me gusta mas que Pedri, tiene mas regate, pisa area y alguna vez hasta dispara a puerta. Otro "wanna be" del barca, a ver si no se estrella


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

*Yo me subo a la Luchoneta*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Nov 2021)

condimento dijo:


> Igual lo habéis comentado, va a ser muy LOL en un rato ver a italianos y suizos matándose a meter goles.



"VER", porque MIerdaset, que tiene los derechos, no lo pone.


----------



## IVNP71 (15 Nov 2021)

Impresionante el estadio Nacional de Varsovia con el himno húngaro aplaudiendolo!! Impresionante!! Ufff!! Pelos como escarpias!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (15 Nov 2021)

Vamos Polonia!! Vamos San Marino!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (15 Nov 2021)

Ya sé que lo de San Marino es mucho pedir pero por soñar que no quede jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (15 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> "VER", porque MIerdaset, que tiene los derechos, no lo pone.



En rtve play se puede ver con sonido ambiente y sin escuchar mongo comentaristas.

DOCUMENTAL PASION POR ITALIA en directo, en RTVE Play


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

Corresponsal en Irlanda de Norte al habla...

1 minuto de juego y los spaguettis aún no han marcado


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Vamos Polonia!! Vamos San Marino!!
> Pozdrawiam.



Vamos que te quedas sin mundial, rascanalgas jajaja


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

*Más de uno estará así hoy*


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

condimento dijo:


> Igual lo habéis comentado, va a ser muy LOL en un rato ver a italianos y suizos matándose a meter goles.



Espera que los suizos estén a la altura...

Los spaguetti siempre le echan huevos a no ser que el rival sea muy superior y se imponga (como España en la final euro2012) pero Suiza son unos mingafrias


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *Más de uno estará así hoy*



Jajaja  

Cierto es que el marica este le da el peperreke si Portugal no va al mundial


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> Cierto es que el marica este le da el peperreke si Portugal no va al mundial



jajajaja ya te digo. Pues cuidado con la repesca, a partido unico y dos eliminatorias seguidas, como dos finales. A ver que rival le toca primero


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> jajajaja ya te digo. Pues cuidado con la repesca, a partido unico y dos eliminatorias seguidas, como dos finales. A ver que rival le toca primero



Portugal pasa porque además de Cristiano tienen mucha potra del estilo del real madrid...

Pero va a estar divertido en marzo verles sufrir...

Yo no me lo pierdo desde luego


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

Inglaterra ya va ganando asínque ya no lo enchufo


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

17 minutos en Irlanda 0-0 los spaguettis siguen sin meterla


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Inglaterra ya va ganando asínque ya no lo enchufo



Ganando los ingleses ya 2-0, polonia a la repesca. Estaria bien un duelo ronaldo lewandoski


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Nov 2021)

Suiza tampoco ha marcado, que es quien debe presionar a los caneloni.


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Ya sé que lo de San Marino es mucho pedir pero por soñar que no quede jajajajaja!
> Pozdrawiam.



0-2 palma San Marino...  

Hale a la repesca a sufrir, cansaliebres


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Ganando los ingleses ya 2-0, polonia a la repesca. Estaria bien un duelo ronaldo lewandoski



Alguno de esos por mera estadística toca...


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Ganando los ingleses ya 2-0, polonia a la repesca. Estaria bien un duelo ronaldo lewandoski



Jajaja


----------



## condimento (15 Nov 2021)

Venga chocolateros que los spaghetti no llegan a portería !!!


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> 0-2 palma San Marino...
> 
> Hale a la repesca a sufrir, cansaliebres



no tenia ese fe en san marino jajajaja un milagro necesitaba, vamos, q los ingleses cogieran todos el virus y no pudieran jugar


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> no tenia ese fe en san marino jajajaja un milagro necesitaba, vamos, q los ingleses cogieran todos el virus y no pudieran jugar



San Marino no gana ni a una selección femenina, andarrios


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Nov 2021)

Niger le ha metido 7 a Djibouti.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> San Marino no gana ni a una selección femenina, andarrios



Joder que no, y por goleada.


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Joder que no, y por goleada.



Les pones a las americanas y los ganan


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2021)

A ver, estamos dando por hecho dos victorias abultadas de Italia y Suiza y lo mismo solo gana una de las dos  .

Mañana es mejor noche.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

pues como marque suiza italia a la repesca


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Niger le ha metido 7 a Djibouti.



y djibouti solo 2 goles, dilo todo jejejej y ademas

*Un insólito error de Cúper puede dejar a su selección sin Mundial*

La clasificación de la *República Democrática del Congo* a los *Playoffs* de las cinco plazas africanas para el* Mundial de Qatar 2022* podría estar en riesgo.


La República Democrática del Congo consiguió uno de los cinco billetes para la ronda final antes de poner rumbo al Mundial de Qatar hace unos días. *El combinado nacional dirigido por Héctor Cúper logró la victoria por 2-0 ante Benín.* Este triunfo se celebró como una fiesta en todo el país por haber conseguido llegar a este tramo final. 

Sin embargo, *la alegría podría convertirse en tristeza ya que un error del técnico argentino podría dejar sin opciones al equipo africano*. Parece que durante el partido ante Benín, Cúper realizó cuatro de los cinco cambios permitidos. Hasta aquí todo es correcto. Pero usó cuatro ventanas en vez las tres que dicta el reglamento. *Nadie en el estadio se percató de este fallo* y si en las redes sociales y posteriormente en los medios africanos. El cuarto cambio realizado por Héctor Cúper fue en el 90 con el tiempo ya cumplido y con 2-0 a favor en el marcador. Las otras tres sustituciones se realizaron en el 63', 77' y 84.


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

Como Italia al final vaya a la repesca me parto

No caerá ese breva


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

italia solo hachutado 2 veces a puerta...ante una irlanda del norte con autobus


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Les pones a las americanas y los ganan



Ni de coña. Esas pierden hasta con cadetes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> y djibouti solo 2 goles, dilo todo jejejej y ademas
> 
> *Un insólito error de Cúper puede dejar a su selección sin Mundial*
> 
> ...



que esperas de AFRICA


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Como Italia al final vaya a la repesca me parto
> 
> No caerá ese breva



jajajaj portugal y polonia te apoyan con q italia no vaya a la repesca


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Como Italia al final vaya a la repesca me parto
> 
> No caerá ese breva



Pues como no ganen a los ireños se van de cabeza. suiza por lo menos está chutando.


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ni de coña. Esas pierden hasta con cadetes.



Que son las campeonas del mundo

Y San Marino son más malos que la carne pescuezo, brincapozas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Que son las campeonas del mundo
> 
> Y San Marino son más malos que la carne pescuezo, brincapozas



Y perdieron con cadetes. No son competitivas y el físico no les da para jugar con tíos.


----------



## condimento (15 Nov 2021)

Dominan sin más los canelones, no veo oportunidades claras, a ver si suena la flauta jejeje


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

condimento dijo:


> Dominan sin más los canelones, no veo oportunidades claras, a ver si suena la flauta jejeje



pero nadie va y dice ah es un catenazzio el tiki taka ese y tal


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> jajajaj portugal y polonia te apoyan con q italia no vaya a la repesca



Italia fué a la repesca hace 4 años (la mandó alli España que ganó el grupo) y se enfrentó a partido doble contra Suecia y cayó eliminada...

Que se anden con el bolo colgando los spaguettis hoy y en la repesca, que va a ser durísima


----------



## IVNP71 (15 Nov 2021)

Gol de Hungría joder!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


>



Es en Marzo y el balón se da ahora.


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Gol de Hungría joder!!
> Pozdrawiam.



Tranqui las cabras que os da igual el resultado ya que vais de cabeza a la repesca


----------



## condimento (15 Nov 2021)

Pero qué narices hacen los chocolateros con la Vulgaria, que los lietuveños les clavaron TRES !!


----------



## MarloStanfield (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Que son las campeonas del mundo
> 
> Y San Marino son más malos que la carne pescuezo, brincapozas



Los juveniles de malta ganan a una seleccion mundial de mujeres.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Nov 2021)

condimento dijo:


> Pero qué narices hacen los chocolateros con la Vulgaria, que los lietuveños les clavaron TRES !!



A ver si el shakiri se cabrea y les mete 5.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

que yo sepa prtugal siempre se ha ido a la repesca muchas veces


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Italia fué a la repesca hace 4 años (la mandó alli España que ganó el grupo) y se enfrentó a partido doble contra Suecia y cayó eliminada...
> 
> Que se anden con el bolo colgando los spaguettis hoy y en la repesca, que va a ser durísima



recuerdo aquella repesca. Fue un batacazo tremendo en italia, no se lo creian q no iba al mundial. Y aquello fue una eliminatoria a ida y vuelta contra el mismo rival. Puff ahora es mucho peor y ojo quien te toque, italia como no espabile, menuda repesca le espera


----------



## condimento (15 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A ver si el shakiri se cabrea y les mete 5.



Gran jugador pero vaya pintaza más mongola que tiene.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

condimento dijo:


> Pero qué narices hacen los chocolateros con la Vulgaria, que los lietuveños les clavaron TRES !!



es que los piqueros para atacar no son muy buenos...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> recuerdo aquella repesca. Fue un batacazo tremendo en italia, no se lo creian q no iba al mundial. Y aquello fue una eliminatoria a ida y vuelta contra el mismo rival. Puff ahora es mucho peor y ojo quien te toque, italia como no espabile, menuda repesca le espera



En la primera será cabeza de serie, pero en la segunda puedes tener un italia/portugal-polonia perfectamente.


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> recuerdo aquella repesca. Fue un batacazo tremendo en italia, no se lo creian q no iba al mundial. Y aquello fue una eliminatoria a ida y vuelta contra el mismo rival. Puff ahora es mucho peor y ojo quien te toque, italia como no espabile, menuda repesca le espera



Es mucho más dificil esto, ya que no te vale el resultado anterior de nada. Si no vences el siguiente a la puta calle

Ganar a 2 rivales a vida o muerte es mucho peor que una eliminatoria a doble partido ida y vuelta.


----------



## condimento (15 Nov 2021)

Mancini se ha ido al vestuario con cara de pocos amigos que dicen los periolistos.


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

Descanso en Irlanda 0-0 en las Gaunas


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Descanso en Irlanda 0-0 en las Gaunas



y en suiza 0-0 en el molinon


----------



## condimento (15 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En la primera será cabeza de serie, pero en la segunda puedes tener un italia/portugal-polonia perfectamente.



Si va a la repesca y no gana no es cabeza de serie, tiene a varias por delante en la clasificación.


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

Al descanso 0-6 San Marino palma en el Sardinero hoyga


----------



## El Pionero (15 Nov 2021)

Sería el segundo mundial consecutivo que Italia no se clasifican. El último de Rusia no fueron.


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Al descanso 0-6 San Marino palma en el Sardinero hoyga



con hat trick de harry kane, un paseito y queda la segunda parte


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ni de coña. Esas pierden hasta con cadetes.





MarloStanfield dijo:


> Los juveniles de malta ganan a una seleccion mundial de mujeres.



San Marino ganaría porque son tíos y físicamente se impondrían logicamente

Pero técnicamente (tiros libres o al tiki-taka por ejemplo) las americanas son bastante buenas, aunque no sé si les da para ganar a jugadores aficionados como los de San Marino


----------



## condimento (15 Nov 2021)

Cambio de pivote en Italia, sale Tonali, entra Cristante, ha estado hablando Mancini un rato con él.


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

¿Alguién está viendo a Suiza? ¿cómo ha jugado?


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

Lo que acaba de perdonar Irlanda


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

Gol de Suisa, lo canelonis me da a mi que se terminan yendo con Portugal


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lo que acaba de perdonar Irlanda



italia se salva por el porterazo q tiene, gracias a el gano la eurocopa


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Alguién está viendo a Suiza? ¿cómo ha jugado?



Llegan a pverta, mejor que España


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Gol de Suisa, lo canelonis me da a mi que se terminan yendo con Portugal



No creo

Tarde o temprano la clavan, además Suiza necesita ganar de 2 más de los que meta Italia para ser primeros


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No creo
> 
> Tarde o temprano la clavan, además Suiza necesita ganar de 2 más de los que meta Italia para ser primeros



pero italia tendra primero q marcar algun gol y ganar el partido


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

Al palo Suisa


----------



## condimento (15 Nov 2021)

Y el Fogao que acaba de subir a la Serie A del Brasileirao, juerga esta noche en Botafogo jeje


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

Segundo de Suisa y muy buen gol


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> pero italia tendra primero q marcar algun gol y ganar el partido
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 838393



Ah vale que a puntos le pasa


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Al palo Suisa



segundo gol de suizaaa


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

Y otra ocasión suisa

Está teniendo un partido más chungo Italia


----------



## IVNP71 (15 Nov 2021)

Gol de Polonia!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y otra ocasión suisa
> 
> Está teniendo un partido más chungo Italia



bueno q esta jugando contra irlanda del norte, una potencia europea


----------



## condimento (15 Nov 2021)

Imagino que pasarán los azzurri pero verles sufrir es díver.

Tercero de la Suisse jajaja


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

*3-0*


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

Anvlado el tercer gol...


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

Casi la clavan aunque en fuera de juego


----------



## Apocalipsis (15 Nov 2021)

Cua


barullo dijo:


> San Marino ganaría porque son tíos y físicamente se impondrían logicamente
> 
> Pero técnicamente (tiros libres o al tiki-taka por ejemplo) las americanas son bastante buenas, aunque no sé si les da para ganar a jugadores aficionados como los de San Marino



Cualquier equipo de tercera REFF apabulla a USA femenino, ni te cuento San Marino

Solo la fuerza, la velocidad, el golpeo es un arrase tremendo.

Pero si a veces ni llegan al área tirando un córner...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Nov 2021)

A como cotiza que el Armenia Andorra acaba 0 a 0 aunque jugasen 10 prórrogas?


----------



## condimento (15 Nov 2021)

Ese fuera de juego que te has tragado, línier canalla.


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Gol de Polonia!!
> Pozdrawiam.



q polonia iba perdiendo encima  acaba de empatar solo


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

condimento dijo:


> Imagino que pasarán los azzurri pero verles sufrir es díver.
> 
> Tercero de la Suisse jajaja



anulado el de suiza


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> Cua
> Cualquier equipo de tercera REFF apabulla a USA femenino, ni te cuento San Marino
> 
> Solo la fuerza, la velocidad, el golpeo es un arrase tremendo.
> ...



Tirando penaltis quizá ganaran ojo


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

A Italia le quedan 20 minvtos


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> q polonia iba perdiendo encima  acaba de empatar solo



Hagan lo que hagan los polanski van a la repesca pero de cabeza


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

3-0, ahora sí...

PD Lo van a volver a anvlar...


----------



## condimento (15 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> anulado el de suiza



Y ahora ?


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> A Italia le quedan 20 minvtos



y experta en meter goles en el descuento


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

condimento dijo:


> Y ahora ?



tmb anulado, no quiere q italia vaya a la repesca el arbitro y el lineir


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

A la tercera va la vencida y esto sí que sí es 3-0


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> A la tercera va la vencida y esto sí que sí es 3-0




ahora siii    e italia necesita ganar por dos goles


----------



## condimento (15 Nov 2021)

Lo que no estoy seguro en caso de 0-1 y 3-0 si entran las tarjetas o el away goals entre ellos. ¿Alguien lo tiene claro?


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

Y ojito que todavía los norirlandeses le preñan el nvcleo a Italia


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> ahora siii    e italia necesita ganar por dos goles



Minuto 76 y 0-0 en las Gaunas holles


----------



## fred (15 Nov 2021)

condimento dijo:


> Lo que no estoy seguro en caso de 0-1 y 3-0 si entran las tarjetas o el away goals entre ellos. ¿Alguien lo tiene claro?



Entre ellos,Suiza gana ahí.


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

condimento dijo:


> Lo que no estoy seguro en caso de 0-1 y 3-0 si entran las tarjetas o el away goals entre ellos. ¿Alguien lo tiene claro?



primero q meta un gol italia y luego hacemos cuenta  uyyy irlanda q mete gol


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

Tienen 12 minutos para marcar dos goles...


----------



## fred (15 Nov 2021)

En la repesca y sufriendo pero yo quiero que vayan Italia,Portugal etc que luego nos quejamos de que vayan equipos mierder y los partidos sean infumables.


----------



## condimento (15 Nov 2021)

Al palo Insigne !!


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Tienen 12 minutos para marcar dos goles...



y que se le aparezca la virgen


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

La ha vuelto a tener Irlanda...

10 goles Inglaterra a San Marino


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> y que se le aparezca la virgen



Son bastante phillip-ollas, si se la hubieran jugado en la primer parte no tendrían este drama


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2021)

Italia necesita 2 goles.

Si empatan a todo, vale el gol de Suiza en Roma como "doble".

Veremos a ver.


----------



## condimento (15 Nov 2021)

Séptimos segundos se quedan como no marquen.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

Es que se va a cumplir el tiempo y no hacen ocasiones


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Es que se va a cumplir el tiempo y no hacen ocasiones



Va a descontar la hueva ya verás


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

Otro que perdona Eire


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Es que se va a cumplir el tiempo y no hacen ocasiones



y luego decis que españa no chuta a puerta y tal ,,pues los iralandeses no hacen el autobus tan desno como suecia


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2021)

Hombre, a Italia siempre le ha gustado clasificarse guarra y cerdamente, pero esta vez creo que están tirando demasiado de la cuerda.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

Menuda cagada de Donnarumma


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

COmo cojones se puede fallar eso?


----------



## condimento (15 Nov 2021)

Ha sido cómica esa salida de Donnarumma jajaja


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

bonucci bajo palos el gol de irlanda


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

Les están vacilando a los campeones de la Euro 2020


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> bonucci bajo palos el gol de irlanda



Qué malos son no me jodas


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2021)

Pues nada compañeros GOL de Suiza, Italia a la repesca.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

1 minuto


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Qué malos son no me jodas



ah pero nosootros los españoles "jugamos aburrido y tal."pues la defensa norirlandesa no es tan densa como el muro de escudos vikingo de ayer


----------



## Edge2 (15 Nov 2021)

buenas noches, donde veis el italia?


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2021)

Pues confirmado, Italia se va a la repesca, y la gloriosa Suiza estará en Catar.

Italia, Portugal, Suecia, Polonia... y espérate que no le toque a Paises Bajos, porque va a haber nvtrición de la buena en marzo.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues nada compañeros GOL de Suiza, Italia a la repesca.



Y cómo lo ha buscado, mis diec


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Va a descontar la hueva ya verás



A Suisa dirás, le han añadido 8 minutos con un 4-0


----------



## Lemavos (15 Nov 2021)

Pues está quedando una repesca curiosa 

Cómo pierda mañana Holanda joujou

Saludos al penalti de jorginho contra suiza, ...


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> buenas noches, donde veis el italia?



ya termino, 0 -0 y a la repesca. Se veia por rtve play


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ah pero nosootros los españoles "jugamos aburrido y tal."pues la defensa norirlandesa no es tan densa como el muro de escudos vikingo de ayer



Si el que es malo es el irlandés que ha fallado sin portero


----------



## El Pionero (15 Nov 2021)

Está más interesante la repesca que el clasificatorio. 

Ahora se entiende porqué la FIFA han ampliado el número de selecciones clasificadas y el mundial cada dos años.

No les interesa perder pesos pesados ya que es pérdida de dinero


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> buenas noches, donde veis el italia?



Has llegado a lo amenes


----------



## condimento (15 Nov 2021)

Y se la juega en casa de otro en semis, que lo disfruten.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2021)

Polonia haciendo el imbécil también, podría haberse asegurado ir al bombo 1, pero no... podría caer al bombo 2.


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Pues está quedando una repesca curiosa
> 
> Cómo pierda mañana Holanda joujou
> 
> Saludos al penalti de jorginho contra suiza, ...



polonia, portugal, italia, suecia, rusia, escocia, macedonia....ha queao buena noche de repesca


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Está más interesante la repesca que el clasificatorio.
> 
> Ahora se entiende porqué la FIFA han ampliado el número de selecciones clasificadas y el mundial cada dos años.
> 
> No les interesa perder pesos pesados ya que es pérdida de dinero



Pues los pesos pesados son casi todos los de Europa, ha dado 16 plazas más, y a Europa solo le ha dado 3. 

Vamos, que es como si coges la repesca de ahora, y se clasifican 6 en vez de 3. Menudo detallazo de la FIFA.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

Definitivamente a Italia hoy le ha faltado algo...


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2021)

Ahora mismo:

*Bombo 1:*
- Portugal
- Rusia
- Italia
- Escocia
----
- Suecia
- Polonia

Suecia y Polonia aun podrían ir al bombo 2, depende de lo que pase mañana, los otros 4 son seguros del bombo 1.
*
Bombo 2:*
- Gales
- Turquía / Noruega / Paises Bajos
-----
- Macedonia del Norte
- Finlandia / Ucrania
- Austria
- R. Checa

Gales y el del grupo G aun podrían ir al bombo 1 si ganan mañana (Incluso con empates podría valer), el resto van al bombo 2 seguro.

Los del bombo 1 juegan el 1º partido de la repesca como locales y los del bombo 2, como visitantes. Luego los partidos decisivos con los 6 ganadores es a sorteo.

El sorteo se hará el 26 de Noviembre.


----------



## condimento (15 Nov 2021)

condimento dijo:


> Y se la juega en casa de otro en semis, que lo disfruten.



Pues no, me olvidé de la cantidad de selecciones en el grupo, pasan como terceros en los repescados. Juegan en casa pues.


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> buenas noches, donde veis el italia?



el canal de teledeporte va ahora a repetir el partidazo de irlanda del norte italia por si quieres verlo


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2021)

Por cierto, Sudáfrica va a solicitar a la CAF repetir el partido Ghana-Sudáfrica. Ghana necesitaba la victoria para avanzar a la ronda de playoffs, y si, la logró 1-0... pero de penalti. Atentos al penalti que le pita el árbitro a Ghana. Yo en mi VIDA había visto semejante robo:



A saber cuanto le habrían pagado al árbitro, pero es vergonzoso que estas cosas sigan pasando.


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, Sudáfrica va a solicitar a la CAF repetir el partido Ghana-Sudáfrica. Ghana necesitaba la victoria para avanzar a la ronda de playoffs, y si, la logró 1-0... pero de penalti. Atentos al penalti que le pita el árbitro a Ghana. Yo en mi VIDA había visto semejante robo:
> 
> 
> 
> A saber cuanto le habrían pagado al árbitro, pero es vergonzoso que estas cosas sigan pasando.



Y esto es Africa


----------



## Señor X (15 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, Sudáfrica va a solicitar a la CAF repetir el partido Ghana-Sudáfrica. Ghana necesitaba la victoria para avanzar a la ronda de playoffs, y si, la logró 1-0... pero de penalti. Atentos al penalti que le pita el árbitro a Ghana. Yo en mi VIDA había visto semejante robo:
> 
> 
> 
> A saber cuanto le habrían pagado al árbitro, pero es vergonzoso que estas cosas sigan pasando.



Son obvias dos cosas: que el arbitro estaba comprado y que los jugadores Ghana lo sabían, al menos el que se tiró lo sabía perfectamente.

Por otro lado, también es obvio si pitó a favor de Ghana es porque Sudafrica no pagó lo suficiente, como seguro hizo en el pasado en otras ocasiones.

En definitiva, entre trileros, me la suda. Como si se matan.


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

Menuda puñalá le meten


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2021)

Son sus costumbres, mejor que no se meta el malvado hombre blanco


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2021)

Pero coño, aunque tengas el árbitro comprado, puedes intentar disimular un poco. Es que nadie se cree que una persona medianamente preparada se pueda creer eso .

Ghana además es pais sospechoso: hubo un escándalo brvvvvvvtal de compra de partidos en el pais hace algunos años, que les jodió bastante, ya que era el pais de África que más nivel de fútbol tenía, con una Liga muy apañada. Pero... lo dicho. La federación estaba corrupta hasta la médula.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Nov 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Está más interesante la repesca que el clasificatorio.
> 
> Ahora se entiende porqué la FIFA han ampliado el número de selecciones clasificadas y el mundial cada dos años.
> 
> No les interesa perder pesos pesados ya que es pérdida de dinero



mundial cada 2 años y eso de ampliar no se ha aprobado aun,,de HECHo la UEFA se opone..


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Y esto es Africa



Wakak waka eeehhh ehhhh.


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> mundial cada 2 años y eso de ampliar no se ha aprobado aun,,de HECHo la UEFA se opone..



Porque le quitan parte del chiringuito, ahora además de Euro hay Nations Lig y por si fuera poco ya se está viendo que va a haber pvñaladas en marzo y más de uno como Italia pueden caer y los que pagan a los jugadores siguen siendo los clubs privados y tienen que ver cómo se para la competición en Diciembre porque lo decide un hijo de Alá cuando eso en una Euro no pasa


----------



## Barrunto (16 Nov 2021)

Podrían quitar los procesos eliminatorios, o reducirlos mucho, y jugar Eurocopas de 32 y Mundiales de 64 equipos exclusivamente en junio, sin parones, todos los años, que es lo que quiere la gente.

El problema está en que muchas federaciones poco importantes (Kosovo, Georgia, Bielorusia, Letonia, Islandia...países así) viven de los partidos de los procesos clasificatorios, aunque no clasifican nunca-casi nunca, y son muchos votos. Es que es una infamia que Andorra tenga el mismo poder de voto que Brasil o España.

En el Rugby está mejor montado: solo las selecciones buenas que han clasificado a todos los mundiales (salvo cosas raras como el apartheid de Sudáfrica y el veto deportivo consiguiente) y tienen ligas profesionales, tienen 3 votos. Los países que clasifican a dos mundiales consecutivos tienen 1 voto, y dependiendo de otros condicionantes 2. Los países morralla que no clasifican nunca, 0 votos, agrupados en los votos de las federaciones continentales en su conjunto (2 votos).


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> Podrían quitar los procesos eliminatorios, o reducirlos mucho, y jugar Eurocopas de 32 y Mundiales de 64 equipos exclusivamente en junio, sin parones, todos los años, que es lo que quiere la gente.
> 
> El problema está en que muchas federaciones poco importantes (Kosovo, Georgia, Bielorusia, Letonia, Islandia...países así) viven de los partidos de los procesos clasificatorios, aunque no clasifican nunca-casi nunca, y son muchos votos. Es que es una infamia que Andorra tenga el mismo poder de voto que Brasil o España.
> 
> En el Rugby está mejor montado: solo las selecciones buenas que han clasificado a todos los mundiales (salvo cosas raras como el apartheid de Sudáfrica y el veto deportivo consiguiente) y tienen ligas profesionales, tienen 3 votos. Los países que clasifican a dos mundiales consecutivos tienen 1 voto, y dependiendo de otros condicionantes 2. Los países morralla que no clasifican nunca, 0 votos, agrupados en los votos de las federaciones continentales en su conjunto (2 votos).



Ya, pero el Rugby es muy "elitista", en el sentido que muy pocos cortan el bacalao y realmente los torneos son pseudo-cerrados. Si, el Mundial todo lo que tu quieras, pero cuando Georgia en 2015 quedó 3° de su grupo y mandaron a Tonga a clasificarse, mira como le quitaron la plaza directa a Europa para regalársela a Oceanía... y con el tongazo de Bruselas, se sacaron de la manga que Rumanía y España habían hecho 'trampas' y asi no tener que mojarse. 

Georgia puede que tenga más nivel que Italia, pero Italia juega siempre con la élite y a Georgia no la dejan. Lo mismo vale para Japón. Ni ganando a Sudáfrica en el Mundial de 2015, ni llegando a Cuartos en 2019. A joderse y ser Tier 2.

El fútbol es más universal. Encontrar un equilibrio es complicado, es cierto que podría ponderarse un poco el poder, pero mira lo que está pasando con los clubs... cuando unos pocos acaparan el poder, la competición entre ellos es muy llamativa, pero dejas a muchísima gente fuera.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Nov 2021)

Y partido de la sub 21 que no se emitirá en ninguna parte a pesar de que es contra nuestro mayor rival en Rusia...
Ah sí ni un solo NEGRO en la alineación para los que dicen que seremos como Francia..


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (16 Nov 2021)

¿solo van 3 de la repesca? ¿puede tocar un Portugal Italia en la 2ª ronda?


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿solo van 3 de la repesca? ¿puede tocar un Portugal Italia en la 2ª ronda?



Puede tocar perfectamente, ya que no hay ranking alguno; y además, ha llegado un momento en que el "estatus" te lo tienes que ganar... lo de que históricamente Portugal e Italia sean mucho más equipo que otras, si luego te dejas eliminar por Serbia o Suiza...

Muchas veces se producen injusticias, alomejor una final es Portugal-Italia y la otra acaba siendo Escocia-Finlandia, pero el sistema es el que es, cuando un torneo es tan "corto" la suerte influye más de lo que debería.

Por cierto, la FIFA ha admitido a trámite la denuncia de Sudáfrica, huele que el partido contra Ghana se va a repetir.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Nov 2021)

Y la sub 21 sin retransmisión..gracias Puto CALVO


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Nov 2021)

Nótese como también los rusos nos superan en altura


----------



## Barrunto (16 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Puede tocar perfectamente, ya que no hay ranking alguno; y además, ha llegado un momento en que el "estatus" te lo tienes que ganar... lo de que históricamente Portugal e Italia sean mucho más equipo que otras, si luego te dejas eliminar por Serbia o Suiza...
> 
> Muchas veces se producen injusticias, alomejor una final es Portugal-Italia y la otra acaba siendo Escocia-Finlandia, pero el sistema es el que es, cuando un torneo es tan "corto" la suerte influye más de lo que debería.
> 
> Por cierto, la FIFA ha admitido a trámite la denuncia de Sudáfrica, huele que el partido contra Ghana se va a repetir.



Ya sucedió en el anterior proceso clasificatorio, solo que aquella vez Sudáfrica sobornó a un árbitro ghanés para vencer a Senegal.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Nov 2021)

Que cojones nos pasa a los españoles en Moscú..no somos capaces de ganar ahí ni en clubes ni en selecciones


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2021)

Pues hoy de menú toca ver si la candidatísima Francia, que ya está clasificada por pvra potra, es el peor de los 10 primeros clasificados de toda Europa, Finlandia necesita ganar sí o sí porque es lo que pveden hacer los Ukras, ganadores de un triste partido pero invictos como Francia 

Holanda hoy gana y tampoco voy a hacer mucho más caso a otros partidos, aunque me va a dar mvcho asco ver a Turquía de segunda


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Nov 2021)

Algún partido en abierto?


----------



## Edge2 (16 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Algún partido en abierto?



Finlandia Francia en BeMad


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2021)

A ver si Holanda nos da otra alegría hoy.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Finlandia Francia en BeMad



Otra vez mierdaset cubriéndose de gloria, habiendo un Holanda-Noruega.


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Algún partido en abierto?



holanda noruega en rtve play


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2021)

Gol de GIBRALTAR y de Montenegro (Este jode a Turquía y deja a holandeses y noruegos más tranquilos).

Eso de momento, además del de Bélgica ante Gales, que afecta poco.


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Gol de GIBRALTAR y de Montenegro (Este jode a Turquía y deja a holandeses y noruegos más tranquilos).
> 
> Eso de momento, además del de Bélgica ante Gales, que afecta poco.



No se si la republica checa puede dejar fuera a gales de bale de la repesca


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> No se si la republica checa puede dejar fuera a gales de bale de la repesca
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 839561



Las dos están en la repesca, si no es via grupo, es via Nations League. Pero para Gales es importante intentar empatar el partido al menos, para ser cabeza de serie en el sorteo.

R.Checa va a ir al bombo 2 seguro, haga lo que haga. Puede ser 2º, para no llegaría a los 15 pts que tiene ahora Polonia, que marca el corte.

Ya han empatado Turquía y Letonia, esto tiene más sentido.


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2021)

Que bien ir como siempre el foroc de calbopez


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2021)

¿Se vana ir al descanso todos lo partidos empatados o qué?


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2021)

Todos empatados. Perjudicados: Noruega y Ucrania. El resto felices.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Nov 2021)

Francia ha empezado jugando a dar pasecitos, y al final ha acabado finlandia atacando.


----------



## fred (16 Nov 2021)

Gol de Bolivia,ay Uruguay que se queda fuera.


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Se vana ir al descanso todos lo partidos empatados o qué?



Ha queaoo buena noche, todos empatados


----------



## condimento (16 Nov 2021)

Está floja Noruega, digo para ganar. Merecen irse fuera.


----------



## fred (16 Nov 2021)

Alguien sabe como va la repesca de Sudamerica,Conacaf,Asia y Oceania? es que lo que he leido es muy confuso.


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> holanda noruega en rtve play



Qué pegotes te tiras, cansaliebres


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2021)

Ah pues si pero me ha costado encontrarlo


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2021)

fred dijo:


> Alguien sabe como va la repesca de Sudamerica,Conacaf,Asia y Oceania? es que lo que he leido es muy confuso.



Lo gracioso de tanta repesca es que no la hacen con Europa




__





2022 FIFA World Cup qualification (inter-confederation play-offs) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




Dos clasificados de cuatro


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2021)

fred dijo:


> Alguien sabe como va la repesca de Sudamerica,Conacaf,Asia y Oceania? es que lo que he leido es muy confuso.



Sudamerica




Concacaf




Asia


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ah pues si pero me ha costado encontrarlo



es que tu con las nuevas tecnologias....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Nov 2021)

Esta jugando la selección de Afganistán..como es eso posible?


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> es que tu con las nuevas tecnologias....



No, lo que pasa es que la app está muy mal estructurada

en el menu no te sale que estén dando este partido

me he tenido que ir a los ajustes y ahi te sale "directos" y entonces te lleva a otro menu en el que sí está este partido

de todas formas no sé por qué coños no lo ponen en teledeporte


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Esta jugando la selección de Afganistán..como es eso posible?



australia lo pidio hace mucho tiempo ya, cambiarse de confederacion para jugar eliminatorias en la copa del mundo. Decia q la de oceania era pobre el nivel (nueva zelanda, tonga, vanuatu, jejeje) y quiso irse a la de Asia para tener mas opciones


----------



## condimento (16 Nov 2021)

Por cierto que Holanda está covitera y no hay gente en las gradas. Y lo de Van Gaal en silla de ruedas, porque está mayor?


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No, lo que pasa es que la app está muy mal estructurada
> 
> en el menu no te sale que estén dando este partido
> 
> ...



Otras temáticas -> Deportes -> directo


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No, lo que pasa es que la app está muy mal estructurada
> 
> en el menu no te sale que estén dando este partido
> 
> ...



Ya muy trivial no esta eso. Coño en teledeporte hay ahora un partidazo de semifinales de la wta final tour entre dos españolas. No te veo puesto en tenis femenino


----------



## Edge2 (16 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No, lo que pasa es que la app está muy mal estructurada
> 
> en el menu no te sale que estén dando este partido
> 
> ...



Yo no lo he encontrado


----------



## condimento (16 Nov 2021)

¿Y por qué no usáis el P2P de Google? Ahí se ve todo y sin pirateos.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Nov 2021)

condimento dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no usáis el P2P de Google? Ahí se ve todo y sin pirateos.



Ya lo he conseguido en rtve, pero eso que dices no se que es...


----------



## Edge2 (16 Nov 2021)

Se anima el finlandia la france porque ha marcado ukrania y deja fuera a finlandia. Francia ha sacado a Benzema...


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ya lo he conseguido en rtve, pero eso que dices no se que es...



Algún servicio que tendrá guguel, consiste, aparte de en lanzar aros, en que alguien hace de host y lo envía a multiples ordeñadores y estos a su vec hacen de host repitiendo la señal


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Se anima el finlandia la france porque ha marcado ukrania y deja fuera a finlandia. Francia ha sacado a Benzema...



sii algo de emocion se pone, porque vaya noche mas aburrida de empates


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2021)

Gol de la fábrica de pelo del mundo


----------



## Edge2 (16 Nov 2021)

goool de mesie benzema


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Algún servicio que tendrá guguel, consiste, aparte de en lanzar aros, en que alguien hace de host y lo envía a multiples ordeñadores y estos a su vec hacen de host repitiendo la señal



Barullo hace de host, anda subete al tejado y me pones la antena 30 grados suroeste


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2021)

Si marca Noruega, Paises Bajos se va a la calle.

Finlandia necesita un gol suyo, o de Bosnia. El 1-1 le vale si Ucania solo gana 1-0, asique "no pasa nada" si Francia le marca un gol.


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> goool de mesie benzema



Yo no lo llamaría gol de Benzemá eh


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2021)

condimento dijo:


> Por cierto que Holanda está covitera y no hay gente en las gradas. Y lo de Van Gaal en silla de ruedas, porque está mayor?



Le pones un pañuelo en la cabeza y parece la vieja el visillo


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Barullo hace de host, anda subete al tejado y me pones la antena 30 grados suroeste



Se hace a través de la fibra que para eso teneis un giga simétrico


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> goool de mesie benzema



Lo cachondo es que a Finlandia le da igual el 0-0 o perder 0-1, pero con 1-1 si se clasifica para la repesca. Es una situación rara, pero se está dando. El gol de Francia no le cambia nada la película.


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si marca Noruega, Paises Bajos se va a la calle.
> 
> Finlandia necesita un gol suyo, o de Bosnia. El 1-1 le vale si Ucania solo gana 1-0, asique "no pasa nada" si Francia le marca un gol.



lastima q a noruega le falte haaland por lesion, pero holanda termina hoy empate a cero


----------



## condimento (16 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ya lo he conseguido en rtve, pero eso que dices no se que es...



Te bajas el Ace Player, Google se dará cuenta de que lo tienes y te pondrá en la barra de tareas, P2P, peer to peer, algo que se ve mucho en las webs piratas, pero aquí legal y se ve un montón de fútbol, claro que en otros idiomas. Hombre, yo más que para deporte lo uso para el Fashion TV jajaja


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> lastima q a noruega le falte haaland por lesion, pero holanda termina hoy empate a cero



Bueno, a Paises Bajos le vale el 0-0. Le puede pasar como a España, y que Noruega meta un arreón los últimos minutos y suene la flauta.

De todas formas a Noruega le falta cuajar un poco aun, yo creo que para la próxima Eurocopa pueden ser un equipo que se clasifique perfectamente e incluso sea molesto.


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2021)

condimento dijo:


> Te bajas el Ace Player, Google se dará cuenta de que lo tienes y te pondrá en la barra de tareas, P2P, peer to peer, algo que se ve mucho en las webs piratas, pero aquí legal y se ve un montón de fútbol, claro que en otros idiomas. Hombre, yo más que para deporte lo uso para el Fashion TV jajaja



y en ese peer to peer, tmb se ve el Playboy TV?


----------



## condimento (16 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Le pones un pañuelo en la cabeza y parece la vieja el visillo



Ya he leído que se dio una leche en bici, cadera fastidiada.


----------



## condimento (16 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> y en ese peer to peer, tmb se ve el Playboy TV?



Y porno plastificado, que a mí no me gusta por cansino y repetitivo.
Igual lo dices de coña porque sí está Playboy TV.


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> lastima q a noruega le falte haaland por lesion, pero holanda termina hoy empate a cero



Se va a quedar sin mundial ese chaval...ya se quedó sin Euro gracias a España y Serbia y ahora sin mundial parece


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2021)

Vamos, Bosnia, mete un gol, joder.


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Se va a quedar sin mundial ese chaval...ya se quedó sin Euro gracias a España y Serbia y ahora sin mundial parece



Nunca se sabe, son jovenes el haaland y odergard tmb, puede q lleguen a un mundial y eurocopa, sobre todo q cada vez van mas equipos clasificados


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> y en ese peer to peer, tmb se ve el Playboy TV?



m3u, hay grupos de telegram...


----------



## Edge2 (16 Nov 2021)

Golazo hace un momento de mbappe


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2021)

Lo han quitado el partido de Holanda de la app de repente...flipa flipa


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lo han quitado el partido de Holanda de la app de repente...flipa flipa



jajajajaja mi tmb, han puesto el partido femenino de tenis, se nota q es la television publica


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lo han quitado el partido de Holanda de la app de repente...flipa flipa



Ha vuelto en inglés 





__





Fútbol: Países Bajos-Noruega, en directo


Sigue en directo el partido clasificatorio para el Mundial de Qatar de fútbol entre las selecciones de Países bajos y Noruega. Entra aquí, en RTVE Play.



www.rtve.es


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ha vuelto en inglés
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es verdad    q desastre dios mio


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2021)

A ver si se ponen el partido de tenis intedezante por que la jornada es cuanto menos decepcionante


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> A ver si se ponen el partido de tenis intedezante por que la jornada es cuanto menos decepcionante



Puff muguruza esta arrasando a paula badosa


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Nunca se sabe, son jovenes el haaland y odergard tmb, puede q lleguen a un mundial y eurocopa, sobre todo q cada vez van mas equipos clasificados



No te entiendo, pero a este paso ambos van a jugar en media Europa siendo superconocidos sobretodo Haaland y no van a ir ni a una puta Euro por ser noruegos y tener una selección de mierda


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2021)

condimento dijo:


> Y porno plastificado, que a mí no me gusta por cansino y repetitivo.
> Igual lo dices de coña porque sí está Playboy TV.



¿qué es porno plastificado?


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2021)

Pues nada, la SUOMI se queda sin repesca, y ya todos pendientes de que Noruega pueda marcar un gol.


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2021)

Gol de nederland


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2021)

Gol pirata, jornada predecible


----------



## condimento (16 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿qué es porno plastificado?



No, no va de sumisos puteados ni nada de eso jajajaja
Me refiero al porno que siempre es igual, no hay argumento y cansa por rutinario. el de las estrellas de ahora vamos. Eso sí, con un buen HD para quien guste.
A mí me gusta mucho más Fashion TV, modelos bonitas y con estilo.


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No te entiendo, pero a este paso ambos van a jugar en media Europa siendo superconocidos sobretodo Haaland y no van a ir ni a una puta Euro por ser noruegos y tener una selección de mierda



ya si, eso es verdad, estan jugando en muchos equipos por europa. Y me referia, a que van ampliando el numero de participantes en una fase final: por ejemplo eurocopa paso de 16 a 24, y en mundial de qatar de 32 selecciones pasan a 48 en el proximo mundial de 2026, que por ahi noruega podria ir alguna vez. Cada vez van mas equipos.


----------



## condimento (16 Nov 2021)

¿Y lo del Mundial bianual está rechazado?
Ya no quedaban días para tanto furgo.


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2021)

Termina antes el tenis que la jornada de mundial


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2021)

Pues nada, salvo que alguien marque dos goles en 5 minutos, se clasifican Francia y Paises Bajos. Repesca para Turquía y Ucrania. Noruega y Finlandia, primas nórdicas, a llorar a casita y a intentarlo en 2024.


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> ya si, eso es verdad, estan jugando en muchos equipos por europa. Y me referia, a que van ampliando el numero de participantes en una fase final: por ejemplo eurocopa paso de 16 a 24, y en mundial de qatar de 32 selecciones pasan a 48 en el proximo mundial de 2026, que por ahi noruega podria ir alguna vez. Cada vez van mas equipos.



Claro, eso si. A mi no me parece nada bien que lo amplien, pero a los equipos paquetes con alguna estrella tipo Noruega o la Eslovenia de Oblak les viene de puta madre desde luego.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Nov 2021)

El rugby y el hockey tienen categorías mundial A, B,...

El fútbol que es donde más dinero se mueve resulta que un gibraltareño o guatemalteco le pega una patada a tu jugador estrella cuando ya el resultado era de escándalo y te jodes 4 meses con el jugador lesionado

Eso no puede ser, la nations league se ha demostrado que es más interesante que las clasificatorias 

Hay que unir la liga A y B de la nations league y hacer un sistema de clasificación que sea atractivo y que sirva para la euro o el mundial 

4 grupos de 8 equipos que den acceso a los 4 primeros y luego los 4 primeros final four para nations

Y los de abajo, pues que aprieten y vayan escalando niveles hasta subir al que da acceso a clasificarse para la euro o el mundial 

La euro no puede tener más de 16 equipos, con 24 empieza a clasificarse morralla (que con el rollo de los mejores terceros incluso te pasan la fase inicial) y se hace demasiado largo

El mundial si que necesita más países si se quiere dar diversidad pero también el peso que se merecen Europa y cierta medida Sudamérica


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Termina antes el tenis que la jornada de mundial



Saca muguruza para ganar el partido  y eso q empezo el partido despues de la jornada mundial


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2021)

Gol de Memphis


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2021)

2-0 para los piratas


xilebo dijo:


> Saca muguruza para ganar el partido  y eso q empezo el partido despues de la jornada mundial



Calla, que son mugueres, nunca se sabe


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Gol de Memphis



A puerta vacia, cogiendo punteria para el derby catalan


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2021)

África sigue invicta e invaden el canpo mamadús


----------



## Edge2 (16 Nov 2021)

acabo todo


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> 2-0 para los piratas
> 
> Calla, que son mugueres, nunca se sabe



Termino al final antes que furbo, gano muguruza doble 6-3


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2021)

Pues alé, las campurrianas con leche u os tomais un güikito y a la cama


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2021)

Se consuma la tragedia: segundo gran torneo que se pierden los "triunfitos" Haaland y Odegaard. Ni Eurocopa ni Mundial

Hale que se jodan y haber espabilao. Para que luego digan que son la pera limonera de buenos y no son capaces de tirar palante de su selección


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2021)

Hay un holandés en el campo que es clavao a Gullit holles


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2021)

Bombo 1:
- Portugal
- Escocia
- Rusia
- Italia
- Suecia
- Gales

Bombo 2:
- Polonia
- Turquía
- Macedonia del Norte
- Ucrania
- Austria
- R.Checa

Claramente del bombo 1 Escocia es la que todo el mundo quiere, y en el bombo 2, salvo Polonia y un poco Ucrania, el resto me parecen fáciles. 

El sorteo el viernes 26 de Noviembre.


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Hay un holandés en el campo que es clavao a Gullit holles



jajajajaja es verdad


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Se consuma la tragedia: segundo gran torneo que se pierden los "triunfitos" Haaland y Odegaard. Ni Eurocopa ni Mundial
> 
> Hale que se jodan y haber espabilao. Para que luego digan que son la pera limonera de buenos y no son capaces de tirar palante de su selección



Pero no me jodas, es que la defensa de Noruega está 3 escalones por debajo del ataque. Vale que entre Haaland, Odegaard y Sorloth tienen mucho potencial, pero del mediocampo para atrás es un equipo de tercera linea. Si mejoran ahi, Noruega se puede meter, durante algunos años, a un nivel de selección mediana, pero mientras tanto se tendrán que joder y seguir remando.


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2021)

Bueno, tampoco hay que lamerse tanto los rabocs, Suecia perdió en un partido con Georgía, la historia hubiese sido muy diferente


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2021)

Lo normal es que se clasifiquen Portugal, Italia y Suecia. Si no se cruzan entre ellas, me parecen los 3 mejores equipos de los que hay.

Como candidatos "alternativos" dejaría a Rusia y a Polonia. Los otros 7 tendrían que tener bastante suerte y que se juntasen en un grupo Paco de mierda y de ahi saliese alguna. Aunque obviamente a un partido todo es posible.


----------



## fred (16 Nov 2021)

Bonita paliza de Bolivia a Uruguay que lo tiene chungo.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2021)

En África, a falta de que la FIFA revise el tongazo del Ghana-Sudáfrica, los 10 candidatos son:

- Argelia
- Túnez
- Egipto
- Marruecos
- Senegal
- Nigeria
- Camerún
- Mali
- RD Congo
- Ghana (Pendiente de revisión)

Aquí dependerá del sorteo, las dos únicas que parecen menos candidatas son Mali y RD Congo, el resto son las 4 Norteafricanas y las clásicas Senegal, Nigeria y Camerún (Y Ghana a falta de revisión del tongo).


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pero no me jodas, es que la defensa de Noruega está 3 escalones por debajo del ataque. Vale que entre Haaland, Odegaard y Sorloth tienen mucho potencial, pero del mediocampo para atrás es un equipo de tercera linea. Si mejoran ahi, Noruega se puede meter, durante algunos años, a un nivel de selección mediana, pero mientras tanto se tendrán que joder y seguir remando.



Yo les seguí las primeras jornadas en las que estaban tanto Odegaard como Haaland y lo hicieron fatal.

Palmaron de goleada con un equipo de autentica mierda como Turquía, que al final les ha comido la tostada del segundo puesto que por jugadores de calidad como ellos tenía que haber sido de Noruega claramante.

En fin, me parece que o amplian el cupo como dice Xilebo o no van a jugar un mundial nunca. En la clasificación para la Euro tenian a España y lógicamente sólo podían ser segundos como ahora lo deberían haber sido, y en la repesca Serbia también pudo con ellos.

Creo que falla algo más que la defensa, las 2 estrellas tienen que tirar del carro y no dan el nivel.

Una cosa son los clubs rodeados de buenos jugadores con los que estas estrellas lucen mucho y otra muy distinta las selecciones con jugadores mediocres como Noruega. Que se lo digan a Oblak también, aunque un portero mo puede hacer gran cosa.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Yo les seguí las primeras jornadas en las que estaban tanto Odegaard como Haaland y lo hicieron fatal.
> 
> Palmaron de goleada con un equipo de autentica mierda como Turquía, que al final les ha comido la tostada del segundo puesto que por jugadores de calidad como ellos tenía que haber sido de Noruega claramante.
> 
> ...



Noruega ha sido siempre un equipo Paco de Mierda. En los 90s tuvo ahi un momento donde se le juntó un buen equipo y logró 3 clasificaciones (Incluso en 1998 pasó la fase de grupos del Mundial y llegó a Octavos), pero el resto del tiempo jamás se ha clasificado para absolutamente nada. No se les puede pedir más que clasificarse.

Es como Finlandia, ahora tiene un equipo equilibrado y es candidato a jugar las fases finales, pero con Pukki y Hradecký no le da para más. Islandia hace unos años también armó un equipo muy equilibrado y juegó la Euro de 2016 y el Mundial de 2018... no sé. De las Nórdicas, Suecia y Dinamarca si, el resto nunca han pintado nada, por mucho que ahora Noruega tenga 2-3 jugadores topísimos, con eso no cambias la historia.


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Noruega ha sido siempre un equipo Paco de Mierda. En los 90s tuvo ahi un momento donde se le juntó un buen equipo y logró 3 clasificaciones (Incluso en 1998 pasó la fase de grupos del Mundial y llegó a Octavos), pero el resto del tiempo jamás se ha clasificado para absolutamente nada. No se les puede pedir más que clasificarse.
> 
> Es como Finlandia, ahora tiene un equipo equilibrado y es candidato a jugar las fases finales, pero con Pukki y Hradecký no le da para más. Islandia hace unos años también armó un equipo muy equilibrado y juegó la Euro de 2016 y el Mundial de 2018... no sé. De las Nórdicas, Suecia y Dinamarca si, el resto nunca han pintado nada, por mucho que ahora Noruega tenga 2-3 jugadores topísimos, con eso no cambias la historia.



Es cierto que historicamente son como dices, pero ahora se esperaba mucho más de ellos sobretodo teniendo un delantero como Haaland. Ahora estaba lesionado pero cuando participó no estuvo al nivel del Haaland del Borussia.

Es paradojico que teniendo 2 cracks mundiales equipos como Noruega no sean capaces de clasificarse para un gran torneo. Van a terminar frustrados como estaba Messi hasta hace poco.

Personalmente ambos me parecen un poco bluff, no digo que no sean buenos pero tienen mucha propaganda y todo el mundo se olvida de que están bien rodeados en sus clubs, te valen para ganar alguna batalla pero las guerras las pierden. Por lo menos las de su selección.


----------



## condimento (17 Nov 2021)

jajajajaja qué mongolazos son estos culombianos, ponen el lugar del estadio -Barranquilla- sobre la hierba, en la grada de preferencia y al revés de cara al público, igual es que no saben ni donde están jajaja, en vez de ponerlo de cara a la tv. En fins, lo que no pase allí...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es cierto que historicamente son como dices, pero ahora se esperaba mucho más de ellos sobretodo teniendo un delantero como Haaland. Ahora estaba lesionado pero cuando participó no estuvo al nivel del Haaland del Borussia.
> 
> Es paradojico que teniendo 2 cracks mundiales equipos como Noruega no sean capaces de clasificarse para un gran torneo. Van a terminar frustrados como estaba Messi hasta hace poco.
> 
> Personalmente ambos me parecen un poco bluff, no digo que no sean buenos pero tienen mucha propaganda y todo el mundo se olvida de que están bien rodeados en sus clubs, te valen para ganar alguna batalla pero las guerras las pierden. Por lo menos las de su selección.



Y en España los que son cracks mundiales los despreciamos...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pero no me jodas, es que la defensa de Noruega está 3 escalones por debajo del ataque. Vale que entre Haaland, Odegaard y Sorloth tienen mucho potencial, pero del mediocampo para atrás es un equipo de tercera linea. Si mejoran ahi, Noruega se puede meter, durante algunos años, a un nivel de selección mediana, pero mientras tanto se tendrán que joder y seguir remando.



Muy lejos de la gran Noruega de Flo y Riise.


----------



## xilebo (17 Nov 2021)

*España pesca un billete para Qatar*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2021)

Ya han inventado la nueva norma del fútbol?, Esa que es fuera de juego menos cuando el que recibe el balón es mamadou?.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (17 Nov 2021)

fred dijo:


> Bonita paliza de Bolivia a Uruguay que lo tiene chungo.



Están a 1 punto de la clasificación directa pero en el grupo pancho hay más igualdad ahora que hace años. Yo creo quedarán al menos quintos para jugar la repesca contra el representante de Oceanía. Quedan 4 partidos por jugarse y Uruguay tiene que jugar contra Paraguay fuera, Venzuela en casa, Perú en casa y Chile fuera en el último partido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya han inventado la nueva norma del fútbol?, Esa que es fuera de juego menos cuando el que recibe el balón es mamadou?.



se deniminará

_manaduley de la bentaja_


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2021)

Estoy viendo en Goltv ahora la agresión de Otamendi a Rafinha en el Argentina-Brasil y es de roja directa y 5 partidos de suspensión. Le parte hasta la cara sangrando por la boca del codazo que le da.

Qué arbitros más malos que en pleno siglo XXI con tecnología o sin ella no vean estas cosas


----------



## fred (17 Nov 2021)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Están a 1 punto de la clasificación directa pero en el grupo pancho hay más igualdad ahora que hace años. Yo creo quedarán al menos quintos para jugar la repesca contra el representante de Oceanía. Quedan 4 partidos por jugarse y Uruguay tiene que jugar contra Paraguay fuera, Venzuela en casa, Perú en casa y Chile fuera en el último partido.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 840316



Estás seguro que se la juega contra el de Oceanía? Es que lo que he leído por ahí está muy confuso y que todavía no se sabe contra que zona se la jugaría. un poco chapuza.De todos modos el 5º de aqui sería siempre favorito excepto que fuera contra Mejico.


----------



## xilebo (17 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya han inventado la nueva norma del fútbol?, Esa que es fuera de juego menos cuando el que recibe el balón es mamadou?.



Todavia no, lo estan discutiendo todavia la nueva norma


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (17 Nov 2021)

fred dijo:


> Estás seguro que se la juega contra el de Oceanía? Es que lo que he leído por ahí está muy confuso y que todavía no se sabe contra que zona se la jugaría. un poco chapuza.De todos modos el 5º de aqui sería siempre favorito excepto que fuera contra Mejico.



Es verdad que todavía no se sabe...vaya chapuza. He dicho Oceanía porque siempre ha sido así pero según parece podría ser contra un equipo de África o Asia.

¿Cómo es el repechaje de la Conmebol para Qatar 2022?

La Conmebol tiene 4.5 cupos para el Mundial. Es decir, cuatro directos y uno a repechaje, aunque de momento se desconoce la Confederación de la que saldrá el rival del quinto de las Eliminatorias Sudamericanas. *La FIFA definirá si será un seleccionado de la AFC (4.5 cupos), la Concacaf (3.5 cupos) o la OFC (0.5 cupos).*

Las fechas también están pendientes de establecerse, pues inicialmente se iba a realizar el repechaje en marzo del 2022, pero en ese mes estarán terminando las Eliminatorias Sudamericanas debido a los ajustes en el calendario por la pandemia del coronavirus. *El mes para la disputa de la repesca intercontinental sería junio* y se mantendría el formato de ida y vuelta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Nov 2021)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Están a 1 punto de la clasificación directa pero en el grupo pancho hay más igualdad ahora que hace años. Yo creo quedarán al menos quintos para jugar la repesca contra el representante de Oceanía. Quedan 4 partidos por jugarse y Uruguay tiene que jugar contra Paraguay fuera, Venzuela en casa, Perú en casa y Chile fuera en el último partido.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 840316



Cuidado que juegan en Enero y muchos equipos europeos se van a negar a ceder jugadores.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Nov 2021)

¿Repechaje? Me cago en mis mvertos más frescos





__





2022 FIFA World Cup qualification (inter-confederation play-offs) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y contra Grecia la falange griega..con tíos en su área pequeña tirándose al suelo para tapar cualquier balón..
> Y también defensa individual presionante los 96 minutos.. resultado nunca puedes chutar porque ya tienes 3 maromos de 1.92 encima.
> Y para comparar vi el Rusia Croacia. Los rusos aparcaron el autobús y los croatas como mucho chutaron lo mismo que nosotros..
> Y autobús ruso más un campo embarrado .
> Estamos en la época del autobús más defensa individual presionante..todo gracias a klopp



A ver, del fútbol de selecciones se pueden sacar muy pocas conclusiones generales en el tema táctico. Primero, porque en el 95% de los partidos de una fase de clasificación la diferencia de calidad entre los dos equipos es inmensamente mayor que la que hay entre dos equipos cualesquiera de primera división. Y segundo porque entrenas 3-4 días cada 2-3 meses, con varios jugadores nuevos y otros que se caen con respecto al partido anterior.

Pretender sostener una cierta complejidad táctica con esos mimbres es imposible -- otra cosa ya es la fase final, cuando los mismos 23 tíos entrenan juntos durante un mes y el nivel es mucho más parejo.

Pero vaya, a lo que voy es que Grecia jugó como jugó no porque Klopp haya reinventado el botijo, sino porque son muy malos y no les quedaba otra.


----------



## xilebo (17 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Estoy viendo en Goltv ahora la agresión de Otamendi a Rafinha en el Argentina-Brasil y es de roja directa y 5 partidos de suspensión. Le parte hasta la cara sangrando por la boca del codazo que le da.
> 
> Qué arbitros más malos que en pleno siglo XXI con tecnología o sin ella no vean estas cosas



Y el otamendi se fue del partido sin tarjeta amarilla!!  y tmb provoco y empujo sin balon a vinicius, que jugador mas sucio 

*Patadas, codazos y ningún gol*


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Y el otamendi se fue del partido sin tarjeta amarilla!!  y tmb provoco y empujo sin balon a vinicius, que jugador mas sucio
> 
> *Patadas, codazos y ningún gol*



Por eso mismo de ayer le cayeron 10 partidos al italiano que le partió la cara a Luis Enrique en el mundial de USA1994

Pero el arbitro no le enseñó tampoco nada


----------



## xilebo (17 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Por eso mismo de ayer le cayeron 10 partidos al italiano que le partió la cara a Luis Enrique en el mundial de USA1994
> 
> Pero el arbitro no le enseñó tampoco nada



Ya, pero aquello era mundial y mas de FIFA y esto es de sudamerica y mas de la CONMEBOL  pero vamos, le deberian caer minimo 10 partidos en adelante


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya, pero aquello era mundial y mas de FIFA y esto es de sudamerica y mas de la CONMEBOL  pero vamos, le deberian caer minimo 10 partidos en adelante



No no, esto es un mundial igual sólo que en fase clasificatoria

Lo lógico es que FIFA sancione de oficio como en aquella ocasión


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A ver, del fútbol de selecciones se pueden sacar muy pocas conclusiones generales en el tema táctico. Primero, porque en el 95% de los partidos de una fase de clasificación la diferencia de calidad entre los dos equipos es inmensamente mayor que la que hay entre dos equipos cualesquiera de primera división. Y segundo porque entrenas 3-4 días cada 2-3 meses, con varios jugadores nuevos y otros que se caen con respecto al partido anterior.
> 
> Pretender sostener una cierta complejidad táctica con esos mimbres es imposible -- otra cosa ya es la fase final, cuando los mismos 23 tíos entrenan juntos durante un mes y el nivel es mucho más parejo.
> 
> Pero vaya, a lo que voy es que Grecia jugó como jugó no porque Klopp haya reinventado el botijo, sino porque son muy malos y no les quedaba otra.



Y Suecia que tenía que ganar si o si..saco el muro de escudos...


----------



## Manero (17 Nov 2021)

Un poco de humor negro, esto es lo que se decía allá por 2017:

*De la quinta del Buitre a la quinta de Asensio*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Nov 2021)

Vencep


Manero dijo:


> Un poco de humor negro, esto es lo que se decía allá por 2017:
> 
> *De la quinta del Buitre a la quinta de Asensio*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 840648



Vendeperiódicos y vendeburras.


----------



## jus (18 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Un poco de humor negro, esto es lo que se decía allá por 2017:
> 
> *De la quinta del Buitre a la quinta de Asensio*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 840648



Salvo llorente, todos con la sangre de horchata!!!


----------



## cepeda33 (18 Nov 2021)

Ya nos gustaria poder tener a la quinta de Buitre.

Pero no, eso ya se paso.


----------



## jus (18 Nov 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Ya nos gustaria poder tener a la quinta de Buitre.
> 
> Pero no, eso ya se paso.



No resultó ser muy productiva, ni en la selección ni en el madrid ganaron ni mundial, euro ni copa de europa

Además de dicha quinta...

BUTRAGUEÑO
MICHEL
M. VAZQUEZ
SANCHIS
PARDEZA

El único que destacó de verdad para mí fue butragueño.

M. Vazquez no despuntó nunca dentro de lo que yo recuerdo, un bluf, tenía calidad pero no ha sido un crack de la liga históricamente hablando
Michel... pues no se, ma´s fama que otra cosa
Sanchis... se labró una carrera en el madrid, pero ni en la seleccion española se le recuerda
Pardeza... qué decir, ni suena

Un bluf dicha quinta para mí.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Ya nos gustaria poder tener a la quinta de Buitre.
> 
> Pero no, eso ya se paso.



Y cuando lo tuvimos pusieron a zubi el mejor parapenalties de la historia


----------



## cepeda33 (18 Nov 2021)

jus dijo:


> No resultó ser muy productiva, ni en la selección ni en el madrid ganaron ni mundial, euro ni copa de europa
> 
> Además de dicha quinta...
> 
> ...



De los cinco el que menos destaco fue Pardeza, los otros fueron referentes mundiales.

El Mandril mando en Europa durante unos años, con la anomalia de no ganar la Copa de Europa, algo que todo el mundo reconoce como extraño y anomalo. 

En el mundial 86 España era una de las favoritas para ganarlo, pero claro, con Zubi en la porteria, poco se podia hacer.

Aquella quinta fue impresionante, aun no ha sido igualada, si hay suerte España alguna vez podra tener algo similar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> De los cinco el que menos destaco fue Pardeza, los otros fueron referentes mundiales.
> 
> El Mandril mando en Europa durante unos años, con la anomalia de no ganar la Copa de Europa, algo que todo el mundo reconoce como extraño y anomalo.
> 
> ...



torres villa y los Rocosos de l villareal mas xavi y iniesta es irrecuperable...senna era un aroca..y su sucesor Javi martinez el marques nunca lo usaba en su posicion


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (21 Nov 2021)

Bomba: el Manchester United quiere a Luis Enrique tras echar a Solskjaer









Luis Enrique tiene una oferta millonaria muy difícil de rechazar que lo apartaría del Mundial con España


Luis Enrique Martínez podría no ser el seleccionador de España en el Mundial de Qatar 2022, al recibir una oferta de un club en apuros.




www.elnacional.cat


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Nov 2021)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Bomba: el Manchester United quiere a Luis Enrique tras echar a Solskjaer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si claro os gringos dueños del united se piensan que el dinero lo compra todo


----------



## jus (21 Nov 2021)

Ayer vi al tal Raul de la torre contra el barça, no sabía que jugaba en el espanyol y es un jugador con gran calidad, lo malo que tuvo 2 ocasiones clarillas y no las enchufó y eso... no se puede perdonar cuando estás en la élite y contra las cuerdas.

Pero tiene hechuras y madera, me sorprendió muchísimo


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2021)

A alguien le van a preñar el nvcleo del alma


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> A alguien le van a preñar el nvcleo del alma



Turquía va a dar la sorpresa y se va a follar a Penaldo y a los macarronis,

gracias Turquía, los PCMs te tenemos en el corazón.


----------



## cepeda33 (26 Nov 2021)

Portugal o Italia a ver el mundial desde casa.

Esta claro que el sistema del sorteo no esta bien diseñado. Sobre todo viendo el desnivel que existe entre los tres grupos.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2021)

Puf, es que la ruta A es FLOJA de cojones, ha caido ahi toda la morralla. Oportunidad clarísima para Gales, sobretodo, que jugaria los dos partidos en casa. Este va a ser el europeo que todos van a querer en el Mundial, porque va a ser el más flojo con mucha diferencia.

La ruta B me parece la más equilibrada, con el favorito (Suecia) jugando la final fuera, pero los 4 tienen opciones.

Y la ruta C es el Portugal-Italia, uno de los dos obviamente se queda fuera...

Ya decíamos que la repesca si, era una 2º oportunidad, pero era una trampa, y aquí queda demostrado.

También se ha determinado que el 5º de Asia jugará contra el 5º de Sudamérica (la ida en Asia), y el 4º de Norteamérica, contra el ganador de Oceanía (La ida en Norteamérica). Esas son las otras dos repescas.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Portugal o Italia a ver el mundial desde casa.
> 
> Esta claro que el sistema del sorteo no esta bien diseñado. Sobre todo viendo el desnivel que existe entre los tres grupos.



El sorteo se ha hecho en base a dos bombos asignados en función de lo que se hizo en las eliminatorias por la repesca.

Lo que pasa que las dos más flojas del bombo 1 (Gales y Escocia), pues han caido juntas, y las dos más fuertes (Italia y Portugal) también. Es la explicación que hay, si Italia y Portugal no caian juntas, eran las dos favoritas, pero... había un 20% de probabilidad de que sucediera.

Portugal no tendría que haber sufrido con Serbia, que es la que tendría que estar aquí. A Italia la "disculpo a medias" porque Suiza ya eliminó a Francia, a nosotros casi, y es un rival jodido, pero el último día los italianos la cagaron en Belfast.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Portugal o Italia a ver el mundial desde casa.
> 
> Esta claro que el sistema del sorteo no esta bien diseñado. Sobre todo viendo el desnivel que existe entre los tres grupos.



Y al mismo tiempo veremos a medianías africanas o asiáticas en el mundial. Es de broma. Los 8 primeros de ranking FIFA deberían estar por decreto.


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2021)

Eso es lo malo como bien decís: que luego irá en lugar de estos equipos alguna mierda, pero es que es lo que quiere la FIFA

Prefieren que no vaya al mundial un candidato al título y que vayan de Laponia o de Papua para que el fútbol sea más universal de lo que ya es

Dicho esto hay que subrayar que ya les vale a Italia (por segundo mundial consecutivo) y a Portugal haber llegado a esta situación de la repesca teniendo el nivel de juego que tienen. Tampoco es cuestión de que vayan a los mundiales sin ganarselo.

Si no se clasifican pues que se jodan y a verlo por la tele holles


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2021)

Han estrenado Operación Camarón en Vomistar, LA COMEDIA DEL VERANO. UNA PRODUCCIÓN DE MEDIASET Y TELECINCO EN APOYO A LA CULTURA EUROPEA. NO TE LA PUEDES PERDER.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Eso es lo malo como bien decís: que luego irá en lugar de estos equipos alguna mierda, pero es que es lo que quiere la FIFA
> 
> Prefieren que no vaya al mundial un candidato al título y que vayan de Laponia o de Papua para que el fútbol sea más universal de lo que ya es
> 
> ...



Italia ha tenido a Suiza en su grupo, que ahora mismo es un rival bastante más que decente y lleva años haciéndolo bien. Lo de Portugal tiene más tela porque Serbia no es gran cosa.

Y lo de ganárselo está muy bien... si compites contra todos. ¿Por qué no das a esas selecciones la oportunidad de demostrar si son mejores que Japón, Costa Rica,...? 

Igual las fases de clasificación deberían ser como las repescas para el baloncesto en los juegos, donde juegas contra rivales de todo el mundo. Eso sí es ganártelo. Poner 5 plazas fijas en Asia, África o Centroamérica es querer llenarte los bolsillos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Italia ha tenido a Suiza en su grupo, que ahora mismo es un rival bastante más que decente y lleva años haciéndolo bien. Lo de Portugal tiene más tela porque Serbia no es gran cosa.
> 
> Y lo de ganárselo está muy bien... si compites contra todos. ¿Por qué no das a esas selecciones la oportunidad de demostrar si son mejores que Japón, Costa Rica,...?
> 
> Igual las fases de clasificación deberían ser como las repescas para el baloncesto en los juegos, donde juegas contra rivales de todo el mundo. Eso sí es ganártelo. Poner 5 plazas fijas en Asia, África o Centroamérica es querer llenarte los bolsillos.



Saben que en Portugal o Italia se verá el mundial de forma masiva incluso si no se clasifican

En el tercer mundo, hace falta un empujoncito. Una vez estén enganchados por ver a su selección, luego ya pueden mandarlos a la mierda que verán igual el mundial juegue o no su selección


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Ene 2022)

La tercera guerra mundial en marzo
.
Polonia VS Rusia en Varsovia..


----------



## barullo (21 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La tercera guerra mundial en marzo
> .
> Polonia VS Rusia en Varsovia..



Estoy deseando que lleguen estas elimis de repesca

Va a haber hostias de todos los colores por ir al mundial, sobretodo entre spaghettis y portugueses

Lo de rusos y polacos va a estar también bien, y el Gales-Austria


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (21 Ene 2022)

En el Portugal-Turquia de antes tampoco es que vayan a salir a practicar fino estilismo futbolistico.


----------



## barullo (21 Ene 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> En el Portugal-Turquia de antes tampoco es que vayan a salir a practicar fino estilismo futbolistico.



Sí, pero Portugal es muy superior a Turquía.

En cambio contra Italia está mucho más igualado, dando por supuesto que Portugal e Italia ganan el primer partido, que como no lo ganen ya sería el descojono


----------



## barullo (27 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La tercera guerra mundial en marzo
> .
> Polonia VS Rusia en Varsovia..



Yo creo que a Rusia la eliminan en despachos y pasa al siguiente partido Polonia contra Suecia o Rep.Checa

Ucrania no sé si podrá comparecer contra Escocia y cómo estarán sus jugadores de dispuestos a jugar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo creo que a Rusia la eliminan en despachos y pasa al siguiente partido Polonia contra Suecia o Rep.Checa
> 
> Ucrania no sé si podrá comparecer contra Escocia y cómo estarán sus jugadores de dispuestos a jugar



Si no lo han hecho ya es porque legalmente no pueden. Y si pasan a Polonia cuidado porque sería injusto para los otros dos.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Feb 2022)

Pues Rusia excluida.

Ahora hay varios escenarios y es difícil decidir. La repesca es en tan solo 3 semanas:

- Clasificar a Polonia directamente para la final.
- Repescar a Eslovaquia que fue 3° del grupo de Rusia
- Repescar a Noruega que fue la mejor 3°.


----------



## barullo (28 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues Rusia excluida.
> 
> Ahora hay varios escenarios y es difícil decidir. La repesca es en tan solo 3 semanas:
> 
> ...



Lo apropiado es repescar a Eslovaquia y que ocupe el lugar de Rusia como ya pasó en la EURO 1992 cuando Dinamarca sustituyó a una Yugoslavia sancionada por su guerra civil


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Lo apropiado es repescar a Eslovaquia y que ocupe el lugar de Rusia como ya pasó en la EURO 1992 cuando Dinamarca sustituyó a una Yugoslavia sancionada por su guerra civil



No me parecería justo. Me parece más justo que sea el mejor tercero.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Feb 2022)

Asinque se monta un mondial en un país que es una dictadvra de moros que ha financiado durante años el terrorismo y que tienen el mesmo respeto por los derechos humanos que un foreroc por una bolsa de Doritos, además por si fuera poco tienen nvla tradición futbolística y resulta que expulsan a los turcochinos para que algunos pvedan dormir bien por la noche, ¿cuándo dicen que expulsan a Israel, Turquía o incluso a Azerbayan?


----------



## barullo (28 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me parecería justo. Me parece más justo que sea el mejor tercero.



Es más justo el tercero de ese grupo en el que estuvo Rusia. Por tanto Eslovaquia

Del grupo de Noruega ya va el mejor segundo.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que la repescada será Eslovaquia, aunque Noruega es más "atractiva como equipo" (Ødegaard, Haaland, Sorloth...).

Aun asi, las opciones del respescado de ganar la repesca son bastante bajas, las cosas como son.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que la repescada será Eslovaquia, aunque Noruega es más "atractiva como equipo" (Ødegaard, Haaland, Sorloth...).
> 
> Aun asi, las opciones del respescado de ganar la repesca son bastante bajas, las cosas como son.



Si es Eslovaquia sí. Como sean Noruega o Hungría espérate.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (22 Mar 2022)

Finalmente la UEFA decidió que Polonia pasase directamente a la final. Con lo que tiene muy de cara, juega en casa y encima su rival (Suecia/R.Checa) viene de jugar 4 días antes.

El sorteo es el 1 de abril. Los bombos no están cerrados porque hay que ajustar los últimos clasificados, pero van a ser algo asi del estilo:

*Bombo 1:* Catar, Bélgica, Brasil, Francia, Inglaterra, Argentina, España, Italia/Portugal
*Bombo 2*: Dinamarca, Paises Bajos, Alemania, Suiza, Croacia, EEUU, México, Uruguay (Dando por hecho que estos 3 últimos se clasifican, si no podría entrar una europea como Suecia, Polonia o incluso Gales)
*Bombo 3*: Serbia, Irán, Japón, 2 europeas, Perú (Si se clasifica), Senegal, Marruecos/Argelia (Si se clasifican).
*Bombo 4:* Ecuador (Si se clasifica), Arabia Saudi, Canadá, Corea del Sur, Norteamericana, 2/3 africanas, repescadas

La única norma será que no haya más de 2 europeas en el mismo grupo. Del bombo 4 ojito con Canadá que ha mejorado muchísimo y puede ser una de las sorpresas.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Mar 2022)

En la Euro *Austria *hizo buen partido ante Italia, que se fueron al tiempo extra
La *República Chueca* ya se coló entre los 8 mejores de la Euro viniendo de repesca como terceros de grupo y se podría cargar a Suiden y Polonia, pero claro, Polonia no juega un partido
*Italia* o va a rodillo o igual se llavan el disgusto porque por el otro lado el partido me parece más durillo
El resto me interesan poquísimo

Es lo que hay decían, como premio te pveden tocar partidazos con Qatar, porque es el (mafioso) organizador, el Perú con Lapadula, que juega en la segunda división italiana; el super-emocionante Panamá o incluso Costa Rica, que estarán fuera del top del ranking FIFA y todavía pueden haber sorpresas como los Emiratos Árabes con jugadores de los famosísimo Al Jazira o el Shabab Al-Ahli; no olvidarnos de los Mamadous, que a parte de Francia pveden ir otros 5 si no se lo impiden los moros de África, aunque estos últimos hay que reconocer que están más arriba en la FIFA

Y por supuesto que todas estas clasificaciones se terminen realizando, ya tu sabes: mvertos a cuchillazos porque son vecinos aunque no se conocen (un salvdo a Mexico), virus varios más allá del Kebap 19, terrorismo de estado o para-estatal, partidos a 50ºC a la sombra y ahora lo mala que es Rusia y que haya mvchas banderas ukras, que Marruecos y Argelia no se pveden ni ver, pero eso importa una pvta mierda y de paso a hincar la rodilla por ya no sabemos quién antes de empezar el encuentro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Finalmente la UEFA decidió que Polonia pasase directamente a la final. Con lo que tiene muy de cara, juega en casa y encima su rival (Suecia/R.Checa) viene de jugar 4 días antes.
> 
> El sorteo es el 1 de abril. Los bombos no están cerrados porque hay que ajustar los últimos clasificados, pero van a ser algo asi del estilo:
> 
> ...



Del bombo 3 España debe evitar a las africanas. Se nos dan muy mal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> En la Euro *Austria *hizo buen partido ante Italia, que se fueron al tiempo extra
> La *República Chueca* ya se coló entre los 8 mejores de la Euro viniendo de repesca como terceros de grupo y se podría cargar a Suiden y Polonia, pero claro, Polonia no juega un partido
> *Italia* o va a rodillo o igual se llavan el disgusto porque por el otro lado el partido me parece más durillo
> El resto me interesan poquísimo
> ...



Austria en una fase de grupos de mundial te puede hacer algo, en una clasificación no. Chuequia más de lo mismo. Italia sin Chiesa yo la veo fuera.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (24 Mar 2022)

*Partidos de repesca del Mundial de Qatar: Horario y dónde ver en TV hoy*

*Jueves 24 de marzo, 20.45h*

*Gales-Austria (UEFA.TV)

Suecia-República Checa (RTVE Play)

Portugal-Turquía (Cuatro)

Italia-Macedonia del Norte (Teledeporte)*


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

¿Y qué van a hacer con el Escocia-Ucrania?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Mar 2022)

Hoy trabajo hasta muy tarde. Espero llegar para ver alguno.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

Macedonia del Norte, es que te tienes que de reir de la risa que daba el grupo de Alemania y encima perdieron contra ellos los germánicos en casa





2022 FIFA World Cup qualification – UEFA Group J - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Otrasvidas (24 Mar 2022)

Lo que han hecho con Rusia promete ser la risa. Porque otros pueden decir:" Miren,señores de la FIFA,tenemos relaciones hostiles con X país o consideramos que el gobierno de X país vulnera X derechos humanos que no toleramos que se vulneren y nos negamos a jugar contra él". A ver cómo coño la FIFA justifica que ha dejado pasar al Leipzig y a Polonia ,pero obliga en otros casos a jugar


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2022)

Confirmados ya en Asia: Japón, Corea del Sur, Arabia Saudi e Irán. La plaza de repesca se la jugarán Australia y EAU.

De aquí saldrá el rival del 5° de Sudamérica. Contra Australia habría partido.


----------



## Otrasvidas (24 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Confirmados ya en Asia: Japón, Corea del Sur, Arabia Saudi e Irán. La plaza de repesca se la jugarán Australia y EAU.
> 
> De aquí saldrá el rival del 5° de Sudamérica. Contra Australia habría partido.



Australia se supone que debería barrer a Emiratos,¿no?


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Australia se supone que debería barrer a Emiratos,¿no?



Australia no es mal equipo. El 5° de Sudamérica que se ande con ojo. No creo que contra Emiratos tenga muchos problemas.


----------



## Otrasvidas (24 Mar 2022)

De África veo que no hay nadie clasificado aún. Son 5 eliminatorias. Quienes ganen ,pasan ya al Mundial. Éstos son los emparejamientos:
Egipto-Senegal
Camerún-Argelia
Ghana-Nigeria
Congo-Marruecos
Mali- Túnez

Deberían pasar Nigeria,Marruecos y Túnez. En las otras 2 eliminatorias puede ocurrir cualquier cosa.


----------



## ΠΑΟΚ (24 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Australia no es mal equipo. El 5° de Sudamérica que se ande con ojo. No creo que contra Emiratos tenga muchos problemas.



Creo que EAU todavía no tiene matemáticamente la plaza de play-off. Ahora está disputándose su partido frente a Iraq (5 puntos). EAU tiene 9 puntos, si Iraq ganase se colocaría con 8 puntos a falta de la última jornada en la que Iraq se enfrenta a Siria (última del grupo) y EAU recibe a Corea del Sur.


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

Italia sale con todo dicen


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2022)

ΠΑΟΚ dijo:


> Creo que EAU todavía no tiene matemáticamente la plaza de play-off. Ahora está disputándose su partido frente a Iraq (5 puntos). EAU tiene 9 puntos, si Iraq ganase se colocaría con 8 puntos a falta de la última jornada en la que Iraq se enfrenta a Siria (última del grupo) y EAU recibe a Corea del Sur.



Toda la razón, Irak podría ser perfectamente 3º. Incluso el Libano de carambola. En cualquier caso, creo que las 3 están por debajo de Australia.

Pensé que tenían todas 9 partidos, pero faltaba ese Irak - EAU, que ha ganado Irak 1-0.


----------



## fred (24 Mar 2022)

Repasando los resultados de Australia ha hecho una fase bastante floja.¿Las repescas no europeas son a doble partido?


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

fred dijo:


> Repasando los resultados de Australia ha hecho una fase bastante floja.¿Las repescas no europeas son a doble partido?



No, son formato semifinal y el que la gana juega una final


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

fred dijo:


> Repasando los resultados de Australia ha hecho una fase bastante floja.¿Las repescas no europeas son a doble partido?



Las no europeas depende de cual

Habia entendido las europeas lo siento


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2022)

fred dijo:


> Repasando los resultados de Australia ha hecho una fase bastante floja.¿Las repescas no europeas son a doble partido?



Son a doble partido, y el que gana, va al Mundial.

Juega el 5º de Asia contra el 5º de Sudamérica, y el 4º de Norteamérica contra el ganador de Oceanía.

Para 2026 esto va a cambiar. Se hara una repesca con 6 equipos, y 2 irán al Mundial.
Ya veremos, porque el sistema perse me parece una chusta. Ir a jugar un Mundial para DOS partidos me parece un insulto. Por no hablar de que en Sudamérica se clasificarán 6 o hasta 7 de 10.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Mar 2022)

el UCRANIA ESCOCIA aplazado sine dine


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (24 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Son a doble partido, y el que gana, va al Mundial.
> 
> Juega el 5º de Asia contra el 5º de Sudamérica, y el 4º de Norteamérica contra el ganador de Oceanía.
> 
> ...



En efecto, ampliación a 48 equipos para que así se puedan clasificar los putos chinos a cambio de meter un formato horroroso. Que igual ni aún así se meten los chinos (Asia tendrá 8 plazas en 2026, y en este han sido quintos de grupo, y eso sin estar Qatar que ahora es uno de los tops de Asia). Ya que lo van a hacer con 16x3, que pasen los primeros directos a dieciseisavos y que sus rivales salgan de una eliminatoria entre los segundos y terceros de grupo. Así todo el mundo juega al menos tres partidos. Espero que al menos la fase de clasificación sea más corta (o los sudamericanos van a jugar otra vez 18 partidos para entrar 6 o 7 de 10?). Espero digo... que ingenuo soy.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Mar 2022)

No sale Joao feliz..que retrasados lusos


----------



## Edge2 (24 Mar 2022)

Gol de portugal... No va a ser el ultimo...


----------



## fred (24 Mar 2022)

Vaya imagen de Turquía hasta ahora.


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el UCRANIA ESCOCIA aplazado sine dine



Se juega en junio


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> En efecto, ampliación a 48 equipos para que así se puedan clasificar los putos chinos a cambio de meter un formato horroroso. Que igual ni aún así se meten los chinos (Asia tendrá 8 plazas en 2026, y en este han sido quintos de grupo, y eso sin estar Qatar que ahora es uno de los tops de Asia). Ya que lo van a hacer con 16x3, que pasen los primeros directos a dieciseisavos y que sus rivales salgan de una eliminatoria entre los segundos y terceros de grupo. Así todo el mundo juega al menos tres partidos. Espero que al menos la fase de clasificación sea más corta (o los sudamericanos van a jugar otra vez 18 partidos para entrar 6 o 7 de 10?). Espero digo... que ingenuo soy.



Ya han dicho que pasan 2 de cada grupo, y 5 partidos a vida o muerte desde dieciseisavos. La idea está basada en que no pueden jugarse más de 7 partidos y que muchas veces el 3º partido no decide nada o lo decide todo. Con lo que la única manera de ampliar era esta, y asi el 3º partido que juegas, si o si, es decisivo. Pero es que cuando se hacen las ampliaciones, se hacen poco a poco, a costa de no sacrificar la calidad del torneo. En esta han ampliado de golpe un 50% 

Ya el Mundial de 32 tiene sus 3-4 equipos Paco que sabes que no van a hacer nada (Antes eran más, eso si). Ahora va a haber un montón, con lo que de alguna forma es "devaluar" la primera parte del torneo (Seguro que alguna sorpresa hay, a partido casi único es inevitable) y que la segunda sea exactamente igual... 

Además que el sorteo va a condicionar una barbaridad, porque es eliminatoria casi pura, te puedes encontrar en Octavos ya directamente un equipo top aunque hayas ganado el grupo, y otros lo mismo hasta semifinales se cruzan con marias... si al menos se hiciese un ranking con la 1º fase o algo para evitar cruces duros hasta más adelante. Pero que va.

La FIFA solo tiene un torneo prestigioso, y cada vez lo gestiona peor.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Se juega en junio



Ese no es amistoso?


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ese no es amistoso?



No, es clasificacion para el mundial


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ese no es amistoso?



Lo ha pedido Ucrania por la guerra de los cojones


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

fred dijo:


> Vaya imagen de Turquía hasta ahora.



Como en la Euro: son tan malos que fallan en boca de gol como ahora


----------



## Edge2 (24 Mar 2022)

Penalty en oporto? No hay VAR? MAno anterior de ronaldo...


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

*Deberán cambiar el método de entrenamiento*


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Penalty en oporto? No hay VAR? MAno anterior de ronaldo...



No estoy seguro pero me parece que no hay VAR


----------



## Edge2 (24 Mar 2022)

Gol de BALE


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gol de BALE



Su pu.....madre, manda cojones  que estaba lesionado en el clasico, dolores de espalda...


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Su pu.....madre, manda cojones  que estaba lesionado en el clasico, dolores de espalda...



No se de qué te sorprendes

los extranjeros son mercenarios, no entienden de madridismo o cualquier club que no sea el de su pueblo, y prefieren jugar un bolo con la selección que la final de champions


----------



## fred (24 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gol de BALE



Quien hizo la portada del Marca del otro día está echando espuramajos por la boca.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

La que ha fallao italia delante del portero


----------



## Edge2 (24 Mar 2022)

PAradon del portero del Rayo...


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

El Penaldo se está convirtiendo en un paquetón...madre del jamón hermoso todo lo que falla


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No se de qué te sorprendes
> 
> los extranjeros son mercenarios, no entienden de madridismo o cualquier club que no sea el de su pueblo, y prefieren jugar un bolo con la selección que la final de champions



Ya lo se, todos son mercenarios, pero lo de bale desaparecer porque le dio la gana del clasico para llegar bien al partido de su seleccion, ha sido ya la gota que colma el vaso y todo descarado, riendose de todos....que se busque mejores excusas como el covid


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya lo se, todos son mercenarios, pero lo de bale desaparecer porque le dio la gana del clasico para llegar bien al partido de su seleccion, ha sido ya la gota que colma el vaso y todo descarado, riendose de todos....que se busque mejores excusas como el covid



Ya te dije en el hilo del madril que si eso se lo hace a otro equipo como el barsa por ejemplo os estáis descojonando todos los días de ellos.

Como os lo ha hecho a vosotros pues tampoco le ponéis demasiado el foco, aparte de que este tío tiene muchos fanboys en este foro como si fuera encima la víctima de tocarse los cojones a costa del Real Madrid


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya te dije en el hilo del madril que si eso se lo hace a otro equipo como el barsa por ejemplo os estáis descojonando todos los días de ellos.
> 
> Como os lo ha hecho a vosotros pues tampoco le ponéis demasiado el foco, aparte de que este tío tiene muchos fanboys en este foro como si fuera encima la víctima de tocarse los cojones a costa del Real Madrid



Ya si, te lei. Pero el unico de verdad quien lo defiende en el hilo es el euromelonazo ese, parece que bale le paga  ya ha habido mas gente del madrid que lo han puesto a parir a bale, el problema que no puedes despedirlo y te lo tienes que comer con patatas, se le puso algo en el foco


----------



## Edge2 (24 Mar 2022)

Golazo de portugal...


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

Joder con Portugal que potra: llevan 25 minutos sin enterarse de nada, Turquía ha fallado 2 goles por lo menos y van ahora y la enchufan


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya si, te lei. Pero el unico de verdad quien lo defiende en el hilo es el euromelonazo ese, parece que bale le paga  ya ha habido mas gente del madrid que lo han puesto a parir a bale, el problema que no puedes despedirlo y te lo tienes que comer con patatas, se le puso algo en el foco



No se le puede despedir pero sí se le puede mandar a la grada sin dejarle entrenar todos los días.

Por eso se ríe de vosotros: porque tiene todas las instalaciones de un club puntero para estar en plena forma todo el año y largarse cada equis meses a jugar con su selección pasando olímpicamente de su club

si lo raro es que el judío ese de presidente lo consienta


----------



## Artigas (24 Mar 2022)

Para el entretiempo:

*Para que viaje, duerma y comparta vestuario con los jugadores
*
*Quieren llevar el corazón de Diego Maradona al Mundial de Qatar 2022*
El corazón de Diego Maradona está bajo custodia policial desde su muerte. La iniciativa es impulsada por fanáticos del Diez. Quieren llevarlo a entrenamientos, partidos y concentraciones. 









Quieren llevar el corazón de Diego Maradona al Mundial de Qatar 2022 | Para que viaje, duerma y comparta vestuario con los jugadores


El corazón de Diego Maradona está bajo custodia policial desde su muerte. La iniciativa es impulsada por fanáticos del Diez. Quieren llevarlo a entrenamientos, partidos y concentraciones.




www.pagina12.com.ar


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> Para el entretiempo:
> 
> *Para que viaje, duerma y comparta vestuario con los jugadores*
> 
> ...



¿No tienen a mano algo más limpio de él?


----------



## Artigas (24 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿No tienen a mano algo más limpio de él?



Lamentablemente, la nariz no estaría disponible.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Mar 2022)

Bueno, a ver si no saca a Joao y a dormir...


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Joder con Portugal que potra: llevan 25 minutos sin enterarse de nada, Turquía ha fallado 2 goles por lo menos y van ahora y la enchufan



Es una selección que suele tener bastante suerte, la verdad


----------



## Edge2 (24 Mar 2022)

Otro gol de Bale


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

El segundo de Bale


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es una selección que suele tener bastante suerte, la verdad



Sobre todo en los penaltys de la eurocopa semifinales contra España


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

Casi todos los Macenonios norteños tienen pinta de tvrco-chinos en plan moro chvngo, como si vinieran de la mezquita antes del partido


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2022)

De todas formas Gales tuvo mucha suerte con el sorteo. Le tocó un grupo en el que ser segundo era más o menos accesible, y luego le toca la ruta más fácil. Que una eliminatoria vaya a ser, presumiblemente, Portugal-Italia, y la otra Gales-Escocia... y encima los dos partidos en casa. 

Vamos, que Gales va a ir al Mundial habiendo jugando contra Estonia, Bielorrusia, R.Checa, Austria y Escocia (Y Bélgica). En cambio Italia, por ejemplo, se habrá comido a Suiza y a Portugal, entre otras. O Macedonia, que tendría que haber jugado contra Alemania, Italia y Portugal.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Mar 2022)

gol de turkey?


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

Recortan los turcos no chinos


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

Gol de Turquía a base de paredes...hay partido


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

¿Cómo van los spaghetti?


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

Suecia flojita de cojones


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Cómo van los spaghetti?



Las ocasiones las están teniendo pero sin gol alguno


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Cómo van los spaghetti?



Huele a prorroga


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

Turcos intentando robar, sin novedac...


----------



## Edge2 (24 Mar 2022)

MEnuda piscina de burak perdiendo una opcion clara... Hay que ser subnormal...


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Suecia flojita de cojones



O les pones a una España que se crezcan porque se motivan al verse inferiores o nada. En la Euro les elimina Ucrania en octavos si no recuerdo mal con el por culo que dieron a España en fase de grupos.

No es equipo aspirante a nada


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

Ha marcado Austria, 2-1, recortando a Bale

Sale Joao Felic


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ha marcado Austria, 2-1, recortando a Bale
> 
> Sale Joao Felic



A ver si empata austria


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> O les pones a una España que se crezcan porque se motivan al verse inferiores o nada. En la Euro les elimina Ucrania en octavos si no recuerdo mal con el por culo que dieron a España en fase de grupos.
> 
> No es equipo aspirante a nada



Apestan a 0-0


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ha marcado Austria, 2-1, recortando a Bale
> 
> Sale Joao Felic



¿Juega el negro del madrí con Austria?


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

Lo que ha fallado ahora Portugal


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Juega el negro del madrí con Austria?



Y además se nota el "oscurito"


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A ver si empata austria



Estaría de puta madre, sí


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> O les pones a una España que se crezcan porque se motivan al verse inferiores o nada. En la Euro les elimina Ucrania en octavos si no recuerdo mal con el por culo que dieron a España en fase de grupos.
> 
> No es equipo aspirante a nada



Es que Suecia es un equipo al que no le gusta NADA llevar la iniciativa. Por eso, contra los equipos grandes están muy cómodos, pero cuando tienen que "proponer" son bastante limitados.

Que a España la dio por culo varias veces, pero a Italia en 2018 la mandó al carrer en la repesca. Eso si, luego pierden contra Georgia o Grecia.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Cómo van los spaghetti?



Llevan 27 disparos ya, pero nada. 0-0


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

penalty muy claro...y hay VAR


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

Los turcos son cvtrísimos


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> penalty muy claro...y hay VAR



VAR favorable, hay penalty  otro pa la prorroga


----------



## Edge2 (24 Mar 2022)

Se trasga la magedia en portugal...


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2022)

Portugal no tiene suerte, que va


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

Penaltyyy fuera, la ha mandado a lisboa


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

Buah no me jodas qué puto inútil el turco


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Se trasga la magedia en portugal...





Portugal pecheando al Mundial


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Portugal no tiene suerte, que va



Sverte es cuando va a portería, lo otro es de ser un inútil


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> VAR favorable, hay penalty  otro pa la prorroga



Que vaaa


----------



## fred (24 Mar 2022)

Un turco calvo es muy sospechoso.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Penaltyyy fuera, la ha mandado a lisboa



Es un efecto optico, ha dado en el larguero...


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Que vaaa



Que malo son los turcos


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2022)

¿Turquía podría haber ganado? Perfectamente. Con 0-0 falla dos clarísimas, y con 2-1 falla un penalty.

¿Va a hacerlo? No.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Mar 2022)

Muy mal Ronaldo, esta acabadisimo...


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

fred dijo:


> Un turco calvo es muy sospechoso.


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 Mar 2022)

Hostia luego juegan Uruguay y Perú, el que gane casi lo tiene hecho al mundial, pero como empaten dan vida a Chile y Colombia.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Muy mal Ronaldo, esta acabadisimo...



30M de mortadelos al año y que le pillara la hacienda española, es lo único que le mueve hoy en día


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Turquía podría haber ganado? Perfectamente. Con 0-0 falla dos clarísimas, y con 2-1 falla un penalty.
> 
> ¿Va a hacerlo? No.



Portugal se parece mucho a un equipo de la liga española que lava más blanco que Ariel


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2022)

Italia 31 remates y 61% de pusesió, pero nada, que 0-0.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (24 Mar 2022)

post que seguro que va a tener muchos zanks:

semifinales de Oceanía: Nueva Zelanda-Tahití, Islas Salomón-Nueva Guinea

taluec y tal


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

Jodo el Penaldo las falla ya en boca de gol


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> post que seguro que va a tener muchos zanks:
> 
> semifinales de Oceanía: Nueva Zelanda-Tahití, Islas Salomón-Nueva Guinea
> 
> taluec y tal



Está bien para aprender geografía terraquea


----------



## Edge2 (24 Mar 2022)

Ostias gol de macedonia???


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Italia 31 remates y 61% de pusesió, pero nada, que 0-0.



Sería orgasmico un gol de Bardhi en el 95


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Italia 31 remates y 61% de pusesió, pero nada, que 0-0.



No me lo puedo creer goooool de macedonia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Mar 2022)

GOL DE MACEDONIA. Italia a la calle.


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> post que seguro que va a tener muchos zanks:
> 
> semifinales de Oceanía: Nueva Zelanda-Tahití, Islas Salomón-Nueva Guinea
> 
> taluec y tal



Islas Salmerón molan un montón


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2022)

GOL DE MACEDONIA


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (24 Mar 2022)

hostiaaaaaa, Italia pa casa


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 Mar 2022)

Jajajaja al carrer los spaghettis


----------



## Otrasvidas (24 Mar 2022)

Ridículo histórico de Italia.


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

Y gol de Purtugal


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## tolomeo (24 Mar 2022)

Lo que no sé es que coño hace todo el mundo chupando culo fétido de moro, haciendo la vista gorda a los atropellos a los derechos humanos y a las mujeras que cometen, solamente porque están podridos de pasta.


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

Portugal - macedonia, portugal pa el mundial


----------



## Octubrista (24 Mar 2022)

Portugal-Macedonia


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

Celebración de Bale


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Mar 2022)

A la puta calle.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Portugal - macedonia, portugal pa el mundial



Ojito, que lo viable sería echarle las monedas a los Macedonios


----------



## Linsecte2000 (24 Mar 2022)

Jojojojojo


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

Italia 2 veces eliminada consecutivamente de una fase final de copa del mundo:

Que les quiten 2 estrellas del escudo, que son de pega


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

Vergoña dicen en la grada


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

A ver si mandan atpc a Suiden tambien 




__





Fútbol: Suecia - República Checa, en directo


Sigue en directo el partido de clasificación para el Mundial de fútbol de Qatar entre las selecciones de Suecia y República Checa.



www.rtve.es


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (24 Mar 2022)

no clasificada para el mundial - campeona de la Eurocopa - no clasificada para el mundial

ha habido otro caso así en la historia del fútbol?


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Portugal - macedonia, portugal pa el mundial



Visto lo visto, espérate que no pase Macedonia...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Mar 2022)

Ahora que la republica checa gane a los suecos del muro de escudos ..y menudo día epico


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Mar 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> no clasificada para el mundial - campeona de la Eurocopa - no clasificada para el mundial
> 
> ha habido otro caso así en la historia del fútbol?



Dinamarca en el 94. La echamos nosotros.


----------



## Artigas (24 Mar 2022)

Jajajaja tanos ridículos los eliminó una ensalada de frutas. Papelón máximo.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2022)

Bueno, ojito que Macedonia también ganó a Alemania en casa (1-2), y no tienen NADA que perder. Sería epiquísimo ir al Mundial ganando en Italia y en Portugal.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> A ver si mandan atpc a Suiden tambien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por el enlace, no me salia en movistar web....


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> no clasificada para el mundial - campeona de la Eurocopa - no clasificada para el mundial
> 
> ha habido otro caso así en la historia del fútbol?



Yo creo que no...y la Euro la ganan a penaltys contra España e Inglaterra (de potra vamos) que si no de qué


----------



## Walter Sobchak (24 Mar 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> no clasificada para el mundial - campeona de la Eurocopa - no clasificada para el mundial
> 
> ha habido otro caso así en la historia del fútbol?



Si, Dinamarca y Checoslovaquia.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

Suiden son malísimos


----------



## El Pionero (24 Mar 2022)

Increíble lo de Italia dos mundiales seguidos sin ir al mundial y más siendo la actual campeona de la Eurocopa


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 Mar 2022)

Cipriano que se retire ya, ya no es que no aporte sino resta.


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, ojito que Macedonia también ganó a Alemania en casa (1-2), y no tienen NADA que perder. Sería epiquísimo ir al Mundial ganando en Italia y en Portugal.



es que si ganan a Portugal tendrían hasta opciones de llegar hasta semis holles


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> A ver si mandan atpc a Suiden tambien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues estan en la prorroga los dos


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (24 Mar 2022)

Joder con Italia. 

Menos mal que hicimos los deberes.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Mar 2022)

Dioxxx Italia perdiendo en casa contra los macedonios que el mejor debe ser realmente mecanico o algo así. Como son estos tanos, de ganar la Eurocopa a quedar fuera del mundial. Estan de capa caida en el futbol, fuera de la champios, fuera del mundial, en la Uefa son cacafuti, en fin.


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> es que si ganan a Portugal tendrían hasta opciones de llegar hasta semis holles



Pues los italianos fallaron en la fase de grupos un penalty contra suiza y eso les jodio ser primero de grupos tmb


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 Mar 2022)

Lol que hace el paqueterrimo de Pekhart jugando con Chequia, tan bajo es el nivel?


----------



## El Pionero (24 Mar 2022)

Esta claro que lo del mundial fue un espejismo y les salvó las tandas de penaltis

Nosotros a Qatar y ellos a verlo por la tele


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2022)

Hay dos que juegan en España, en el Rayo y en el Levante. Dos en Alemania en 2º división, uno en el Nápoles, y el resto es de un paquismo impresionante. Hasta en el SHERIFF. Que te elimine un equipo asi jugando en casa es LAMENTABLE.


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues los italianos fallaron en la fase de grupos un penalty contra suiza y eso les jodio ser primero de grupos tmb



Aqui se habló mucho de Italia y muy bien...pero vamos que en semis y en la final no pudieron ni con España ni con Inglaterra. Solo los penaltys y la potra les dió la copa

Y mira que se criticó a España por jugar tanta prorroga, pero sólo ganó un partido a penaltis (Suiza) porque se durmió


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

Pues ha quedao una respeca cojonuda: rusia ni la dejan jugar, partido de ucrania suspendido, italia pa casita


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 Mar 2022)

Bueno para el siguiente mundial UEFA ya tendrá 16 cupos, a ver si así ya consiguen clasificarse nuestros amigos italianos. Por el momento se tendrán que conformar con animar a Argentina en este mundial.


----------



## fred (24 Mar 2022)

La repesca de Gales en Junio,estos meses de Bale son pa verlos.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Aqui se habló mucho de Italia y muy bien...pero vamos que en semis y en la final no pudieron ni con España ni con Inglaterra. Solo los penaltys y la potra les dió la copa
> 
> Y mira que se criticó a España por jugar tanta prorroga, pero sólo ganó un partido a penaltis (Suiza) porque se durmió



A ver, Italia hizo un gran torneo... la fase de grupos sobretodo.

En octavos se fueron a la prórroga contra AUSTRIA. Luego si que ganaron a Bélgica, y contra España e Inglaterra, por penalties.

Al final el fútbol de selecciones está MUY igualado. Italia está en la repesca porque no ganó a Suiza ninguno de los dos partidos, y luego se dejó 2 empates tontos por ahi... y claro, a un partido pues estaba 90-10, pero ese 10% puede suceder, y hoy ha sucedido.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Mar 2022)

Os dejo algunos lamentos italianos:





Ire subiendo alguno mas


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Bueno para el siguiente mundial UEFA ya tendrá 16 cupos, a ver si así ya consiguen clasificarse nuestros amigos italianos. Por el momento se tendrán que conformar con animar a Argentina en este mundial.



Con 16 selecciones lo normal habría sido hacer esto, pero con las 6 eliminatorias. Con lo que Italia se habría quedado fuera igualmente.


----------



## Hamtel (24 Mar 2022)

Como va Italia en la prorroga?


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

Pues gol de Suecia


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

Gol de Suiden y se acabó todo


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Como va Italia en la prorroga?





El año pasado ganaron la Eurocopa y Eurovisión. Ya tuvieron suficiente, ahora que disfruten otros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Mar 2022)

Gol de Suecia.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Mar 2022)

Ultimo mundial jugado por Italia 2014, proximo mundial que "jugará?" Italia en 2026


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Con 16 selecciones lo normal habría sido hacer esto, pero con las 6 eliminatorias. Con lo que Italia se habría quedado fuera igualmente.



Eso o que hubiera más grupos, por lo tanto más cabezas de serie y grupos más flojos


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ultimo mundial jugado por Italia 2014, proximo mundial que "jugará?" Italia en 2026



Bueno, es que agarrate:

En 2010 no pasaron la fase de grupos porque empataron con NUEVA ZELANDA y perdieron contra Eslovaquia. Quedaron últimos de grupo.

En 2014, fueron eliminados ante COSTA RICA y Uruguay en la fase de grupos

En 2018 eliminados en la repesca frente a Suecia. 

En 2022, los elimina MACEDONIA DEL NORTE.

Ni la España más paco ha pasado por semejantes ridículos y escarnios.


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

Joder dicen en la tele que la gran promesa del futbol sueco es otro conguito


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, es que agarrate:
> 
> En 2010 no pasaron la fase de grupos porque empataron con NUEVA ZELANDA y perdieron contra Eslovaquia. Quedaron últimos de grupo.
> 
> ...



Si la pregunta es como ganaron la Eurocopa


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (24 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, es que agarrate:
> 
> En 2010 no pasaron la fase de grupos porque empataron con NUEVA ZELANDA y perdieron contra Eslovaquia. Quedaron últimos de grupo.
> 
> ...



y además: única selección del mundo eliminada por las dos Coreas (66 y 2002),


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2022)

Pues nada, la SVERIGE a jugársela contra Polonia, que encima ni ha jugado y van de locales.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ultimo mundial jugado por Italia 2014, proximo mundial que "jugará?" Italia en 2026



Bueno, en 2030 le van a dejar a Italia organizar por pena


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, es que agarrate:
> 
> En 2010 no pasaron la fase de grupos porque empataron con NUEVA ZELANDA y perdieron contra Eslovaquia. Quedaron últimos de grupo.
> 
> ...



Y las 2 primeras estrellas que tienen en el escudo son de cuando se hacía la mili con lanza

por no haber no hay ni imagenes, y Mussolini compró arbitros porque atracaron a varios equipos entre ellos la España de Zamora y Quincoces


----------



## Artigas (24 Mar 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Bueno para el siguiente mundial UEFA ya tendrá 16 cupos, a ver si así ya consiguen clasificarse nuestros amigos italianos. Por el momento se tendrán que conformar con animar a Argentina en este mundial.



¿Qué van a alentar esos forros? Lo del '90 silbando al Himno y alentando a los alemanes yo no me lo olvido. Grande Maradona ahí.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Mar 2022)

El giusepitismo de mierda italiano se va a estudiar en los colegios deportivos y ojito que ha nivel de Clubs en cvartos sólo hay un equipo en la Uropa Lig, nada de Champions y más o menos es la tendencia


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Y las 2 primeras estrellas que tienen en el escudo son de cuando se hacía la mili con lanza
> 
> por no haber no hay ni imagenes, y Mussolini compró arbitros porque atracaron a varios equipos entre ellos la España de Zamora y Quincoces



Si, el Mundial de 1934 fue regalado. España logró empatar a 1, y en el segundo partido fueron puteados de aquella manera.

El Mundial de 1982 lo ganaron pasando la 1º fase con TRES empates y por diferencia de goles. Aunque luego en las eliminatorias si que sacaron carácter. Y en el de 2006 para llegar a semifinales, ganaron a Australia y a Ucrania. Luego, eso si, contra Alemania hicieron partidazo en semifinales.

Pero vaya, que aunque sea una historica con 4 Mundiales, si lo miras con perspectiva, podrían ser una Paises Bajos de la vida perfectamente.


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2022)

Tienen fama de competitivos y lo son, pero no lo son más que otros equipos.

Cuando se habla de ellos hay mucha leyenda y cuento, pero nunca se tiene en cuenta el factor suerte que han tenido siempre y lo lejano de sus triunfos: 1934 o 1938 por ejemplo son sus 2 primeros mundiales...

no me jodas si el fútbol en 1934 no tiene nada que ver con el actual...es casi como si fuera otro deporte


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 Mar 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> ¿Qué van a alentar esos forros? Lo del '90 silbando al Himno y alentando a los alemanes yo no me lo olvido. Grande Maradona ahí.



Cuando los italianos apoyan a los alemanes siempre acaban mal, y no aprenden...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Si la pregunta es como ganaron la Eurocopa



pues porque THIAGO alcantara en vez de ser el thago de la era lopetegui que DABA PASES entre lineas y CHUTABA A puerta...nos dio un recital en la prorroga de pases hacia atras..que me hizo arder las venas...


----------



## Artigas (24 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Mundial de 1982 lo ganaron pasando la 1º fase con TRES empates y por diferencia de goles. Aunque luego en las eliminatorias si que sacaron carácter.



En el '82 a nosotros nos ganan con una actuación criminal de Tardelli, fue como para que lo esperara la Guardia Civil al final del partido; y a Brasil porque los del jogo bonito se pensaron que estaban en Copacabana y no cerraron el partido.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues porque THIAGO alcantara en vez de ser el thago de la era lopetegui que DABA PASES entre lineas y CHUTABA A puerta...nos dio un recital en la prorroga de pases hacia atras..que me hizo arder las venas...



Si solo fuera Tiago...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Si solo fuera Tiago...



bueno italia estaba fundida en la prorroga,...y solo necesitabamos el ultimo pase..pero THIAGO como dije dio un recital de pases hacia atras que .....en fin ..


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 Mar 2022)

Vais a ver alguno de Conmebol? Empiezan en media hora


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Vais a ver alguno de Conmebol? Empiezan en media hora



Pues hay donde elegir


----------



## Artigas (25 Mar 2022)

Uruguay-Perú para ver si los uruguayos la cagan.


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues hay donde elegir
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998612



El turrón está en el Uruguay-Peru. Por cierto Ecuador se la está pegando y se nete en problemas


----------



## Artigas (25 Mar 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> El turrón está en el Uruguay-Peru. Por cierto Ecuador se la está pegando y se nete en problemas



No pasa nada, con estos resultados está entrando al Mundial y, si se complicara, nosotros les estamos debiendo 3 puntos de la eliminatoria pasada.

Perú lo venía controlando bien, pero los desbordaron una vez, Valverde les ganó la espalda y encima en el rebote los anticipan. No creo que lo puedan dar vuelta, les falta peso arriba.


----------



## socrates99 (25 Mar 2022)

El fútbol es una puta mierda.
Pero lo veré a ver si les revienta la patata a una docena de estos millonetis a 45 grados a la sombra.
Van a caer como moscas en ese mundial


----------



## Artigas (25 Mar 2022)

Minuto 93': Momento Conmebol del partido




Igual, no había pasado nada durante el ST (salvo un remate al travesaño de Valverde)

Adentro Ecuador y Uruguay. Repechaje se define entre Perú (21), Colombia (20) y Chile (19).


----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> En el '82 a nosotros nos ganan con una actuación criminal de Tardelli, fue como para que lo esperara la Guardia Civil al final del partido; y a Brasil porque los del jogo bonito se pensaron que estaban en Copacabana y no cerraron el partido.



A Maradona le infló a hostias y encima consiguió que le expulsaran


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A Maradona le infló a hostias y encima consiguió que le expulsaran



El del marcaje a Maradona fue Gentile, la expulsion si no me equivoco fue en el siguiente partido contra Brasil.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Mar 2022)

A ver, que Italia se podía haber quedado fuera igual, pero si pierdes contra Portugal en Lisboa tienes algo de disculpa. En casa contra Macedonia, poca.

Por otro lado, Italia falló un penalti contra Suiza en Roma que dejó a los suizos vivos, y el último día no pudieron ganar en Belfast... quiero decir, que lo de ayer fue la gota que colmó el vaso. Italia estuvo 2-3 partidos perdonando, y ayer igual.

En Norteamerica Costa Rica va a dar guerra, ojo que hay un Costa Rica-EEUU el último día y solo hay 3 pts de diferencia.


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

En Italia estan que no se lo creen, vaya palo


----------



## Edu.R (25 Mar 2022)

El sorteo es la semana que viene.

Normalmente importa poco que letra de grupo te toque, pero como el calendario es tan comprimido, cuanto más pronto juegues, mejor.

El que juegue en el grupo G y en el H, se puede comer 5 partidos en 15/16 dias. En cambio, en el grupo A o en el B, por ejemplo, lo mismos partidos podrian ser en 19/20 días.

Cuanto más baja sea la letra, más dias de descanso tienes. En un fútbol cada vez más físico, esto puede ser relevante.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Mar 2022)

Menvda gracia cuando haya sobrecargas y lesiones para los clubs porque a los señoritos mafiosos de la FIFA dicen que mola Qatar en plena temporada, me da a mi que la Champios en las eliminatorias del 2023 van a ser cvriosas


----------



## Artigas (25 Mar 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> El del marcaje a Maradona fue Gentile, la expulsion si no me equivoco fue en el siguiente partido contra Brasil.



Sip, exactamente, se me mezclaron los tanos. Y la expulsión contra Brasil fue mezcla de impotencia y reacción a la patada anterior del brazuca.


Link


----------



## jus (25 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Menvda gracia cuando haya sobrecargas y lesiones para los clubs porque a los señoritos mafiosos de la FIFA dicen que mola Qatar en plena temporada, me da a mi que la Champios en las eliminatorias del 2023 van a ser cvriosas



Precisamente jugar en plena temporada es lo mejor para que no haya tanta lesión, el problema es jugar en pleno junio con el calorazo aunque sea europeo (del sur sobre todo) y con los jugadores con mil km ya en sus piernas en la temporada.

En diciembre están con la mitad de kms nada más, en qatar entiendo en pleno invierno no hará mucho calor


----------



## Artigas (25 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En Norteamerica Costa Rica va a dar guerra, ojo que hay un Costa Rica-EEUU el último día y solo hay 3 pts de diferencia.



Ví Costa Rica-Canadá. Parece que los canadienses empezaron a tomarse el fútbol en serio: los pelotearon con uno menos todo el ST.

Costa Rica, igual que en el 2014, es un 5-4-1 parado en la línea del área propia que cuando recupera la pelota sale con un pelotazo al delantero (muy flojo Campbell) para que la aguante mientras llegan los volantes.

Creo que va para repechaje.


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

En portugal se ven ya en el mundial


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> En portugal se ven ya en el mundial



Ronaldo con tanto bótox se le está poniendo cara de Raphael.


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

*Eliminando al campeón de europa*


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 Mar 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> Ví Costa Rica-Canadá. Parece que los canadienses empezaron a tomarse el fútbol en serio: los pelotearon con uno menos todo el ST.
> 
> Costa Rica, igual que en el 2014, es un 5-4-1 parado en la línea del área propia que cuando recupera la pelota sale con un pelotazo al delantero (muy flojo Campbell) para que la aguante mientras llegan los volantes.
> 
> Creo que va para repechaje.



Yo estuve viendo el México - USA y como me temía, una castaña de partido. El Tata no tiene idea de juego, que se retire de una vez. Pases y pases horizontales o para atrás porque no abren espacios y cuando tienen oportunidad de contra la cagan y dan tiempo a replegar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2022)

Y Italia que ironía se topó con un autobús o defensa de balonmano


----------



## Edge2 (25 Mar 2022)

Estan juegando el jalan y odegar...


----------



## Edge2 (25 Mar 2022)

Da angustia ver el partido de lo malos que son...


----------



## Edge2 (25 Mar 2022)

Buen gol de Halland...


----------



## Edge2 (25 Mar 2022)

Ahora golazo de Odegaard...


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ahora golazo de Odegaard...



Tampoco nos flipemos que es amistoso y contra eslovaquia


----------



## Edge2 (25 Mar 2022)

Pues nada, luego el Francia-Costa de Marfil. A ver si sale algun blanquito jeje


----------



## Charlatan (25 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y Italia que ironía se topó con un autobús o defensa de balonmano



que aprenda hector cuper lo que es un autobus.........


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 Mar 2022)

Los moros dominan las eliminatorias al mundial en África. Ahora empieza Egipto-Senegal, tiene pinta de que se lo lleva Egipto


----------



## Edge2 (25 Mar 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Los moros dominan las eliminatorias al mundial en África. Ahora empieza Egipto-Senegal, tiene pinta de que se lo lleva Egipto



Donde lo ves?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

España juega algún amistoso o algo de eso?.


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> España juega algún amistoso o algo de eso?.



Mañana 19:45 contra la potente seleccion de Albania


----------



## Artigas (25 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Donde lo ves?



Desconozco si a ustedes les servirá, pero yo uso este:



https://futbollibre.net/es/?partidos


----------



## Edge2 (25 Mar 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> Desconozco si a ustedes les servirá, pero yo uso este:
> 
> 
> 
> https://futbollibre.net/es/?partidos



Se ven muy bien, gracias... Pero con VPN...


----------



## Edge2 (25 Mar 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> Desconozco si a ustedes les servirá, pero yo uso este:
> 
> 
> 
> https://futbollibre.net/es/?partidos



Ves la champions y la liga española sin problemas?


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Se ven muy bien, gracias... Pero con VPN...



Son eliminatorias a ida y vuelta en africa, goool de egipto


----------



## Edge2 (25 Mar 2022)

Sangre en el egipto senegal...


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

*La primera selección que se rebela contra el fútbol moderno*


----------



## Edge2 (25 Mar 2022)

Anda, si no juegan el mbappe y el benzema.


----------



## Artigas (25 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ves la champions y la liga española sin problemas?



Sip, sin ningún problema.

-----------
De lo que ví hoy: Argelia es un equipo molesto, marrullero, mañoso. A Camerún le falta peso ofensivo. Y, por este PT, Nigeria es más equipo que Ghana.

Una pena no haber podido ver el Congo de Cúper por seguir el sorteo de la Libertadores, debe haber sido un espectáculo...


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Anda, si no juegan el mbappe y el benzema.



Benzema al final no lo convocaron con francia, se perdio el clasico por lesion y mbappe hay q darle descanso, para que llegue al real madrid fresco


----------



## Edge2 (25 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Benzema al final no lo convocaron con francia, se perdio el clasico por lesion y mbappe hay q darle descanso, para que llegue al real madrid fresco



Mbappe lo acabó de ver en el banquillo. Ese sale en el 60`


----------



## Suprimo (25 Mar 2022)

Ha habido un txupinazo a 10 mminvtos del circuito de Yeda de Arabia Saudi que a mandado atpc una refinería de Aramco que patrocina el GP, básicamente dentro de 8 meses va a haber un mundial en Qatar a la mesma distancia que está una pvnta de la otra de Ucrania 









Ataque con misiles sobre Jeddah en pleno GP de Arabia Saudí


Hubo que esperar hasta última hora del viernes para saber que el GP de Arabia Saudí sigue adelante en Jeddah, objetivo de un ataque con misiles por parte de los rebeldes hutíes...




www.elmundo.es







Están diciendo los pilotos de largarse de ahí echando hostias y que eso es un pvto país en guerra, pero los organizadores dicen que no pasa ná


----------



## Edge2 (25 Mar 2022)

Aiva que golazo del mamadou de costa de marfil, jiji. Por cierto, todo el publico es negro...


----------



## Suprimo (25 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> todo el publico es *negro*...



Y la casi todos de ellos franceses de nacimiento


----------



## Edge2 (25 Mar 2022)

Bueno, gol de la frans, muy bien el Español T. Hernandez que mete un balon a Giraud, Belga...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ha habido un txupinazo a 10 mminvtos del circuito de Yeda de Arabia Saudi que a mandado atpc una refinería de Aramco que patrocina el GP, básicamente dentro de 8 meses va a haber un mundial en Qatar a la mesma distancia que está una pvnta de la otra de Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



los misiles vienen de IRAN,,si IRAN juega el mundial pepinazos no caeran


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bueno, gol de la frans, muy bien el Español T. Hernandez que mete un balon a Giraud, Belga...



qué estás viendo?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bueno, gol de la frans, muy bien el Español T. Hernandez que mete un balon a Giraud, Belga...



españa sub 21 8 lituania 0....sin mamaduous


----------



## Edge2 (25 Mar 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> qué estás viendo?



Francia-Costa de marfil en BeMad
Egipto-Senegal en https://futbollibre.net/embed/event...tL3N0cmVhbS9mci9zcG9ydHR2Mi5odG1sP3VwZGF0ZQ==


----------



## Suprimo (25 Mar 2022)

Y ojito que esto no se apaga esta noche


----------



## Edu.R (25 Mar 2022)

Bastante paquismo en África, resultados muy cortos todos. Eso si, Argelia y Tunez con victorias visitantes van bien servidas.


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y ojito que esto no se apaga esta noche



Pues ha quedao buena noche


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Donde lo ves?



Iptv, pero lo tenía de fondo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si, el Mundial de 1934 fue regalado. España logró empatar a 1, y en el segundo partido fueron puteados de aquella manera.
> 
> El Mundial de 1982 lo ganaron pasando la 1º fase con TRES empates y por diferencia de goles. Aunque luego en las eliminatorias si que sacaron carácter. Y en el de 2006 para llegar a semifinales, ganaron a Australia y a Ucrania. Luego, eso si, contra Alemania hicieron partidazo en semifinales.
> 
> Pero vaya, que aunque sea una historica con 4 Mundiales, si lo miras con perspectiva, podrían ser una Paises Bajos de la vida perfectamente.



De hecho en la euro, hasta esta última, siempre se habían comido una mierda. Y esta última la ganaron pero la euro fue "rara", como lo fue también la del 16.


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y ojito que esto no se apaga esta noche



Que es eso?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Son eliminatorias a ida y vuelta en africa, goool de egipto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999839



Si grandes sorpresas:




Todo abierto. Argelia tiene pinta que deja fuera a Camerún y Túnez a Mali. Marruecos lo tiene bien.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Mar 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> Sip, sin ningún problema.
> 
> -----------
> De lo que ví hoy: Argelia es un equipo molesto, marrullero, mañoso. A Camerún le falta peso ofensivo. Y, por este PT, Nigeria es más equipo que Ghana.
> ...



De hecho Argelia era la favorita para la Copa África pero se la pegaron pero bien. A España no le interesa ninguno de estos. Los africanos no nos vienen bien.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Mar 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Que es eso?



Lo tienes más atrás, la refinería de Yeda que hoy los amegos rebeldes del Yemen han decidido atacar durante el gran premio de F1, estaba así:






Y ahora está así


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

Gol de francia en el descuento a los marfileños


----------



## Artigas (25 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> De hecho Argelia era la favorita para la Copa África pero se la pegaron pero bien. A España no le interesa ninguno de estos. Los africanos no nos vienen bien.



Para nosotros un mundial sin Nigeria no es un mundial... Los tenemos alquilados: 1994, 2002, 2010, 2014 y 2018.

Solamente FIFA puede vencer las probabilidades...


----------



## Edge2 (25 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Gol de francia en el descuento a los marfileños



No ha estado mal el partido, el pepé de costa de marfil parece que promete, no se si han dicho que estaba en el totemham y no le hacian ni caso...


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo tienes más atrás, la refinería de Yeda que hoy los amegos rebeldes del Yemen han decidido atacar durante el gran premio de F1, estaba así:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hostias, y lo han suspendido?


----------



## Suprimo (25 Mar 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Hostias, y lo han suspendido?



¡Claro hombre! han suspendido el ... Gran Premio de Rusia


----------



## Edge2 (25 Mar 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Hostias, y lo han suspendido?



Que va hombre, son sus costumbres...


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que va hombre, son sus costumbres...





Suprimo dijo:


> ¡Claro hombre! han suspendido el ... Gran Premio de Rusia



Madre mía, entre esto y las declaraciones lamentables de Helmut Marko... Menudo circo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Mar 2022)

Joder que había futbol


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que había futbol


----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## VYP de Álava (26 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Ya tarda en irse la diva attention whore del hijo de Amunike. Qué payaso es.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Mar 2022)

Hoy solo hay amistosos. España incluida.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Mar 2022)

España-Albania


----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hoy solo hay amistosos. España incluida.



Alguno hay interesante


----------



## Suprimo (26 Mar 2022)

Alemania - Israel

Bendita ley de godwin y más con los problemas que está teniendo Alemania de gas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Alguno hay interesante
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000838




Joder que denigrancia, solo tiene sentido el de Catar por las risas.


----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

*Italia en los últimos mundiales*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Alguno hay interesante
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000838



Holanda y Piratas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Mar 2022)

Madre mía qué grande es!!! Y no para de crecer!!!


----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

Ya tenemos ONCE DE ESPAÑA: *David Raya; Carvajal, Eric García, Pau Torres, Marcos Alonso; Rodri, Gavi, Pedri; Sarabia, Ferran y Morata.*


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

Ya tenemos ONCE DE ALBANIA: *Berisha; Balliu, Ismajli, Kumbulla, Djimsiti, Hysaj; Laçi, Bare, Gjasula; Cikalleshi, Broja.     *


----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ya tenemos ONCE DE ALBANIA: *Berisha; Balliu, Ismajli, Kumbulla, Djimsiti, Hysaj; Laçi, Bare, Gjasula; Cikalleshi, Broja.    *



Dan miedo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ya tenemos ONCE DE ALBANIA: *Berisha; Balliu, Ismajli, Kumbulla, Djimsiti, Hysaj; Laçi, Bare, Gjasula; Cikalleshi, Broja.     *



Buahhh el gjasula!!!! No me jodas!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Dan miedo




A qué hora es este montón de mierda?


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buahhh el gjasula!!!! No me jodas!!!!!



Y el borja !!


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A qué hora es este montón de mierda?



19:45


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

Todo el mundo los llama Albania menos ellos (Shqipëria)


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A qué hora es este montón de mierda?



Vas a ir al campo con @Pericoburbujista ?


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

Va a haber lleno total, todo el mundo con la bandera de España jajajajaja


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

TVE en vez de mostar el espectaculo del campo muestra a sus tristes comentaristas...


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

Vaya himno jajajajajajajaa


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

Looooooooololo lolo lo llo loolo loo lololo lololo lo lo lo lolo lo lo


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (26 Mar 2022)

Siendo el campo del Español, ¿se oye algún cántico de Luis Enrique tu padre es Amunike?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Interesante alineación..pero que cojones hace CV Eric García


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Mar 2022)

Impresionante el estadio del español con España!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Mar 2022)

Barcelona con España había una pancarta? O algo así? Primera vez que España juega en el campo del Español, verdad? En Sarria nunca llegó a jugar en Montjuic sí.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Todo el mundo los llama Albania menos ellos (Shqipëria)



Casi toda su historia han sido no moros y romanos, nadie acepta su nombre chvsma


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Mar 2022)

En el Camp nou el último partido que jugó quitando en los JJ.OO de Barcelona 92 la selección fue en un amistoso en el 87 contra Holanda 1-1
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vas a ir al campo con @Pericoburbujista ?



Estaba sosteniendo la pancarta grande de España


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A qué hora es este montón de mierda?


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

Penalty... Viva España.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿No tienen a mano algo más limpio de él?



Tendrían que llevar la tocha con tabique de platino.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Típico partido autobusero lo que llevo viendo desde 2008


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Ay la última vez que jugamos contra Albania estaba Diego Costa..y como se nota la diferencia con moratta sangre de horchata


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Mar 2022)

Pero están jugando ya?.

Joder que pena no puedo verlo...


----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero están jugando ya?.
> 
> Joder que pena no puedo verlo...



Tampoco te estas perdiendo mucho


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Looooooooololo lolo lo llo loolo loo lololo lololo lo lo lo lolo lo lo




Joder estás a tope...


----------



## Suprimo (26 Mar 2022)

Espera, ¿todavía siguen convocando a Morralla?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Espera, ¿todavía siguen convocando a Morralla?



Una pena que Diego Costa se haya retirado por el Covid


----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder estás a tope...



Y sin fumar nada todavia


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y sin fumar nada todavia








He dejado de fumar. Os odio.


Necesito mensajes alentadores y ejemplos de exito.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Antiguamente antes estos partidos sacábamos a un tal Fernando Llorente de 1.95


----------



## Suprimo (26 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Una pena que Diego Costa se haya retirado por el Covid



Ausencio me parece mejor delantero que Morralla, Ansu Paco sigue con su lesión eterna


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Antiguamente antes estos partidos sacábamos a un tal Fernando Llorente de 1.95




Si jugó 4 partidos con España


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ausencio me parece mejor delantero que Morralla, Ansu Paco sigue con su lesión eterna



Si es por número de goles...ahí mañaco mir de 195 para variar de estilo como paso en las olimpiadas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ausencio me parece mejor delantero que Morralla, Ansu Paco sigue con su lesión eterna




Morralla ha nacido para jugar en el Barcelona, aquí sería bien recibido, su empresa de manolitos fusionada con huevos Kinder.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si jugó 4 partidos con España



Pocos clasificatorios has visto..como cuando jugamos en un patatal lituano.en 2011


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

Al menos podian dar espectaculo...


----------



## Suprimo (26 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si es por número de goles...ahí mañaco mir de 195 para variar de estilo como paso en las olimpiadas



Hasta que no sea titular indiscutible tampoco es gran cosa


----------



## Suprimo (26 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Al menos podian dar espectaculo...



Un pvto amisto y juegan al paquísimo 0-0 y eso que sólo lo he visto 10'


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Mar 2022)

Joder los tengo enormes, como cuelgan.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder los tengo enormes, como cuelgan.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hasta que no sea titular indiscutible tampoco es gran cosa



Pues una variante a lo de tocar y tocar


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vas a ir al campo con @Pericoburbujista ?



Resumen desde la zona cero:

1.- Partido de mierda, amistoso típico y me jode tener que tragar con el hijo de Amunike en NUESTRO TEMPLO.... Pero bueno, haré cómo que no lo veo...

2.- Ambientazo BRUTAL. Dentro y fuera del campo... Los pericos somos la polla.... Y si no me equivoco, son los de la curva los que más animan... Jajajajajj

Hasta luego ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Resumen desde la zona cero:
> 
> 1.- Partido de mierda, amistoso típico y me jode tener que tragar con el hijo de Amunike en NUESTRO TEMPLO.... Pero bueno, haré cómo que no lo veo...
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu testimonio...


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

No ha cambiado a nadie?  
Por sierto RDT creo que esta lesionado, mala suerte...


----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No ha cambiado a nadie?
> Por sierto RDT creo que esta lesionado, mala suerte...



No, ni un cambio, como estan jugando tan bien


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

Dicen en la COPE que el proximo seleccionador será Marcelino del athletic...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Dicen en la COPE que el proximo seleccionador será Marcelino del athletic...



De vuelta al 442


----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Dicen en la COPE que el proximo seleccionador será Marcelino del athletic...



Suena Michel


----------



## Suprimo (26 Mar 2022)

_¡Qué pacazos que somos! _


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

Ahora estan presionando arriba los albaneses


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> _¡Qué pacazos que somos! _



Es el partido típico de la selección desde 2008..te sorprende el autobús albanés ?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Mar 2022)

Dios santo qué mal jugamos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Suena Michel



Para después del mundial suena Marcelino, aunque a mí me gustaría más Quique.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Así serán los partidos del mundial..un autobús rival tras otro


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

Carvajal lentito...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Mar 2022)

Marcamos ya por aburrimiento al rival.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

Gol por un error...


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Mar 2022)

Lo mejor el público impresionante Cornellá!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gol por un error...



Gol de ferran, se lo dedica a la hija de luis enrique


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

Otro penalty que nos perdonan...


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

mEnuda mierda de defensa tenemos...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Ahi por poner un portero novato


----------



## Suprimo (26 Mar 2022)

Y el pacogol del día


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Eric García sigue de titular


----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y el pacogol del día



No hay VAR aqui ?


----------



## Edu.R (26 Mar 2022)

Es el típico gol que nos metía Nigeria en la fase de grupos.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No hay VAR aqui ?



Ha sido con la cabeza...


----------



## Suprimo (26 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No hay VAR aqui ?



¿Y para qué lo quieres en una amistoso frente a un país que sabemos poco más que existe?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Ahí chutar a puerta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Y para qué lo quieres en una amistoso frente a un país que sabemos poco más que existe?



Bueno ya no hay equipo pequeño..véase cierta Macedonia


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

Bueno, al final lo hemos arreglao, a ultima hora como todo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Mar 2022)

Obviamente ganamos porque somos mejores pero dios mío.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bueno, al final lo hemos arreglao, a ultima hora como todo...



Pues insisto cierta Macedonia....


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Mar 2022)

De hecho en baloncesto por ejemplo donde he visto y mira que he visto partidos de la selección española ver animar a España como nunca ha sido en Barcelona todo hay que decirlo y no solo ya en los JJ.OO de Barcelona 92 que fue espectacular las veces que ha jugado en el sant Jordi pero la del mundial de España 86 contra la URSS en el Palau fue impresionante lo mejor que he visto en una afición todo hay que decirlo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bueno, al final lo hemos arreglao, a ultima hora como todo...



Y dani olmo, experto en meter goles en el descuento


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Mar 2022)

Cornellá con el viva España! Qué grande! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Recordemos que Albania ha mejorado ..si hasta llegaron a una euro y todo..
Y el martes contra EL MURO DE escudos vikingo de Islandia


----------



## Suprimo (26 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno ya no hay equipo pequeño..véase cierta Macedonia



A lo mejor es que lo que no hay es un equipo ganador, no podemos estar sobrevalorando al infinito siempre a los de siempre cuando es futbol de selecciones


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> A lo mejor es que lo que no hay es un equipo ganador, no podemos estar sobrevalorando al infinito siempre a los de siempre cuando es futbol de selecciones



Bueno Francia se topó con el muro de piqueros suizos y no supo que hacer... España lleva desde 2008 sufriendo autobuses


----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Sonando en el estadio


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Menvda gracia cuando haya sobrecargas y lesiones para los clubs porque a los señoritos mafiosos de la FIFA dicen que mola Qatar en plena temporada, me da a mi que la Champios en las eliminatorias del 2023 van a ser cvriosas



Eso si no hay "problemas de costillas" entre el calor y el esfuerzo


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sonando en el estadio



Por eso lo pongo... Final apoteosico...


----------



## Vanatico (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tadeus (26 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Para después del mundial suena Marcelino, aunque a mí me gustaría más Quique.



Con Michel la selección acabaría siendo un circo mediático de fanboys y haters al más puro estilo Clemente.

A mí me gustaría Unai Emery, pero sería como un cara o cruz, o sale bien o puede ser un desastre.


----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Por eso lo pongo... Final apoteosico...



No habia huevos a poner este


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Mar 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> De hecho en baloncesto por ejemplo donde he visto y mira que he visto partidos de la selección española ver animar a España como nunca ha sido en Barcelona todo hay que decirlo y no solo ya en los JJ.OO de Barcelona 92 que fue espectacular las veces que ha jugado en el sant Jordi pero la del mundial de España 86 contra la URSS en el Palau fue impresionante lo mejor que he visto en una afición todo hay que decirlo.
> Pozdrawiam.



Es que la mitad de Qatarlunya no es indepe, aunque en los mass-mierda parezca todo lo contrario.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No habia huevos a poner este



Eso pa cuando juguemos en el nou camp...


----------



## Edu.R (26 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es que la mitad de Qatarlunya no es indepe, aunque en los mass-mierda parezca todo lo contrario.



Precisamente, eso es lo que hace que el sentimiento patriótico "sea más intenso". En el día a día, hay mucha represión. Cuando juega España está "todo permitido". A mi no me sorprende nada que en Barcelona la gente dé un punto más que en otras ciudades a la hora de animar.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Eso pa cuando juguemos en el nou camp...



Pues si nos dan el Mundial de 2030, seguramente que algún partido nos toque jugarlo en Barcelona. Quedan 2 años para la asignación y habría que ver como lo hacen, me imagino que serán 4-5 estadios en Portugal y 11-12 en España, pero vaya, que todo es ilusionarse.

En el Mundial de 1982 jugamos solo en Valencia y en Madrid.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

Algun enlace para el alemania israel?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues si nos dan el Mundial de 2030, seguramente que algún partido nos toque jugarlo en Barcelona. Quedan 2 años para la asignación y habría que ver como lo hacen, me imagino que serán 4-5 estadios en Portugal y 11-12 en España, pero vaya, que todo es ilusionarse.
> 
> En el Mundial de 1982 jugamos solo en Valencia y en Madrid.



Hombre, supongo que estará repartido. 48 selecciones en 16 grupos, por lo menos 8 sedes.






Candidatura de España-Portugal-Ucrania para la Copa Mundial de Fútbol 2030 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Edu.R (26 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hombre, supongo que estará repartido. 48 selecciones en 16 grupos, por lo menos 8 sedes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El de 2026 va a ser asi:
EEUU 11 sedes
Mexico 3 sedes
Canadá 2 sedes

Portugal ahora mismo solo tiene 3 estadios top, pueden aportar alguno más, pero España tendrá más estadios que Portugal.
Es más, sin Portugal podríamos organizarlo nosotros solos. 16 estadios se pueden poner, aunque habria que hacer algunas reformas, eso si.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El de 2026 va a ser asi:
> EEUU 11 sedes
> Mexico 3 sedes
> Canadá 2 sedes
> ...



ya itentamos hacer un mundial luso hispano,,pero RUSIA soborno mas fuerte,,y eso que hiciemos AMISTOSOS demigrantes en boludolandia y sudacalandia, para sacar votos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El de 2026 va a ser asi:
> EEUU 11 sedes
> Mexico 3 sedes
> Canadá 2 sedes
> ...



Sería una oportunidad para reformar el Camp Nou y acabar las ruinas romanas de Valencia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Mar 2022)

Madre de Dios, como pesan, están colgando todo el rato!!!


----------



## barullo (27 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre de Dios, como pesan, están colgando todo el rato!!!



¿De qué hablas y con quién?


----------



## Edu.R (27 Mar 2022)

Hoy conoceremos a los dos finalistas de Oceanía. Y el martes viene todo lo gordo.


----------



## xilebo (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿De qué hablas y con quién?




No hablo con nadie específico, solo plasmó mi pesar en ese mensaje.
Pues pesar pesan mucho y los cables cuelgan desde hace tres días.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Mar 2022)

No entiendo porqué no se juega la vuelta de la repesca en Domingo. Es un sinsentido.


----------



## xilebo (27 Mar 2022)

*El golazo de Dani Olmo ante Albania*


----------



## barullo (27 Mar 2022)

Queda mucho para el mundial pero yo le veo posibilidades a España.

Quizá le falte un delantero anotador pero todo lo demás lo tiene, y en recientes torneos como la Euro o la Nations League se ha manejado con maestría, oficio y un pelín de suerte también, quedando muy arriba en la tabla, mucho más arriba de lo que esperabamos. Pero es que en el fútbol la suerte es un elemento clave por mucho que digan.

Quizá para ganar otro mundial nos falte ese último pase y uno o 2 tíos que la claven, pero no descarto para nada a España de plantarse en la final.

Dejan buenas sensaciones en casi todos los partidos que juegan y desde hace ya mucho tiempo la verdad


----------



## Suprimo (27 Mar 2022)

España ganando un mvndial, repasemos: de los 7 partidos, 1 ganandole al flojo del grupo, los otros dos de fase de grupos empatados y los 4 partidos de fase final con prórrogas y penales


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> España ganando un mvndial, repasemos: de los 7 partidos, 1 ganandole al flojo del grupo, los otros dos de fase de grupos empatados y los 4 partidos de fase final con prórrogas y penales



bueno ,boludolandia en 2014..gano por la minima a bosnia.iran,nigeria,suiza en la prorroga ,a beligca por la minima..y un empate a 0 en el PEOR PARTIDO DEL siglo contra holanda.dios recordar eso da alzeihmer con sida....
No comparas con 2010...España chutaba de media 12 tiros entre los 3 palos ante unos rivales que aparca en autobus desde que ganamos la euro 2008...
españa olimpica llego a una final a pesar de los autobuses autobuseros y tener mas km en las piernas que uno de esos keniatas de los 1500m...y fueron un AUTOBUS TRAS OTRO ,boludolandia aparco tanto el autobus que se le OLVIDO que tenia que ganar para pasar a cuartos...
y solo perdimos porque brasil llego fresca cual lechuga y sin los centrales lesionados por las ENTRADAS criminales que sufrimos..ey que UN MAMELUCO le pisa el tobillo a ceballos...ni amarilla ni VAR NI POLLAS... 
asi que en quatar autobus tras autobus..yo ya estoy mentalizado para eso


----------



## Artigas (27 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> bueno ,boludolandia en 2014..gano por la minima a bosnia.iran,nigeria,suiza en la prorroga ,a beligca por la minima..y un empate a 0 en el PEOR PARTIDO DEL siglo contra holanda.dios recordar eso da alzeihmer con sida....
> No comparas con 2010...España chutaba de media 12 tiros entre los 3 palos ante unos rivales que aparca en autobus desde que ganamos la euro 2008...
> españa olimpica llego a una final a pesar de los autobuses autobuseros y tener mas km en las piernas que uno de esos keniatas de los 1500m...y fueron un AUTOBUS TRAS OTRO ,boludolandia aparco tanto el autobus que se le OLVIDO que tenia que ganar para pasar a cuartos...
> y solo perdimos porque brasil llego fresca cual lechuga y sin los centrales lesionados por las ENTRADAS criminales que sufrimos..ey que UN MAMELUCO le pisa el tobillo a ceballos...ni amarilla ni VAR NI POLLAS...
> asi que en quatar autobus tras autobus..yo ya estoy mentalizado para eso


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Queda mucho para el mundial pero yo le veo posibilidades a España.
> 
> Quizá le falte un delantero anotador pero todo lo demás lo tiene, y en recientes torneos como la Euro o la Nations League se ha manejado con maestría, oficio y un pelín de suerte también, quedando muy arriba en la tabla, mucho más arriba de lo que esperabamos. Pero es que en el fútbol la suerte es un elemento clave por mucho que digan.
> 
> ...



autobus tras otro.hasta las selecciones como japon aparcan el autobus como paso en las olimpiadas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1002259



ein eres retrasado o que?


----------



## Artigas (27 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ein eres retrasado o que?



Yo digo España... Si te metés conmigo o con mi país, bancátela después. Y tu post son puros lloros.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> Yo digo España... Si te metés conmigo o con mi país, bancátela después. Y tu post son puros lloros.



solo tuvisteis que amañar el sorteo de 2014 y de paso darle el MVP amessi por,no se que motivo..


----------



## xilebo (27 Mar 2022)

*Hay que ir preparados.*


----------



## Artigas (28 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> solo tuvisteis que amañar el sorteo de 2014 y de paso darle el MVP amessi por,no se que motivo..



Todo el mundo sabe que la FIFA es una mafia, no sé a qué viene esa respuesta. Ahora, si le das importancia a MVPs, balones de oro y toda esa mierda, claramente, de fútbol, lo justo...

Aclarame lo de boludolandia.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Mar 2022)

La final de Oceanía será Islas Salomón vs Nueva Zelanda. Obviamente Nueva Zelanda es muy favorita.

Canadá ya es mundialista, Costa Rica está ganando 1-2 a El Salvador y si por un casual del destino este resultado se confirma y EEUU no le gana a Panamá, deja una última jornada con el Costa Rica - EEUU (Y el Panamá - Canadá, con Canadá no jugándose nada) en la que todo es posible.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Mar 2022)

De momento respecto a 2018:

- De Asia repiten los 4 de 2018, a falta de que Australia pueda hacerlo via repesca. Podrían repetir los 5.
- En Sudamérica se cuela Ecuador, el resto serían los mismos (Incluyendo el que pueda venir de la repesca Perú o Colombia. El que quede 6º sería el que no repetiría)
- En Europa solo fallarían Islandia y el perdedor del Polonia - Suecia (Suponiendo que Portugal se clasifica, claro). Los otros 11 serían los mismos. Uno de los nuevos sería el que gane la ruta A, el otro sería Paises Bajos.
- De Norteamérica se cuela Canadá como novedad, los otros podrían ser los mismos (Si gana el 4º la repesca). EEUU podría volver.
- De África podrían repetir hasta 4. El ganador del Camerún - Argelia sería el nuevo. Marruecos, Tunez y Nigeria podrían repetir, y eso hará el ganador del Egipto - Senegal, repetir.

Vamos, que de los 32 equipos, 25-26 van a ser los mismos que en 2018.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Queda mucho para el mundial pero yo le veo posibilidades a España.
> 
> Quizá le falte un delantero anotador pero todo lo demás lo tiene, y en recientes torneos como la Euro o la Nations League se ha manejado con maestría, oficio y un pelín de suerte también, quedando muy arriba en la tabla, mucho más arriba de lo que esperabamos. Pero es que en el fútbol la suerte es un elemento clave por mucho que digan.
> 
> ...



Lo bueno es que no hay un gran dominador ni ninguna selección que da miedo. Y entre los aspirantes estamos nosotros. Con Gerard y con Ansu podemos tener una buena plantilla.


----------



## Insurrecto7245 (28 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> solo tuvisteis que amañar el sorteo de 2014 y de paso darle el MVP amessi por,no se que motivo..



Otra vez lo de Messi 2014.
El balon de oro del mundial es un premio de consolación para el perdedor.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Mar 2022)

Insurrecto7245 dijo:


> Otra vez lo de Messi 2014.
> El balon de oro del mundial es un premio de consolación para el perdedor.



Y además ayudas arbitrales a Brasil y sorteo amañado para que los europeos se destrozaron entre si


----------



## barullo (28 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo bueno es que no hay un gran dominador ni ninguna selección que da miedo. Y entre los aspirantes estamos nosotros. Con Gerard y con Ansu podemos tener una buena plantilla.



Un buen sintoma es lo que dice Fulanito:

Nos plantan el autobús practicamente todos los equipos (hasta Italia en la semi de la Euro) y los grandes tipo Francia no huelen el balón y nos ganan rozando la ilegalidad.

Por contra hay que mejorar mucho en el remate y empezar a meter a chicos como Rafa Mir y el del Betis que no me acuerdo como se llama ahora. Gente con gol necesitamos y esos 2 lo tienen.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Queda mucho para el mundial pero yo le veo posibilidades a España.
> 
> Quizá le falte un delantero anotador pero todo lo demás lo tiene, y en recientes torneos como la Euro o la Nations League se ha manejado con maestría, oficio y un pelín de suerte también, quedando muy arriba en la tabla, mucho más arriba de lo que esperabamos. Pero es que en el fútbol la suerte es un elemento clave por mucho que digan.
> 
> ...



Gerard Moreno tiene buenos números, 23 goles la anterior temporada y en esta lleva 8 goles en 14 partidos,
además es un estilo a Villa, va perfecto para el juego de España,

no entiendo como no es titularísimo.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Mar 2022)

Hoy ni un partido.

Mañana y el miércoles todo lo gordo.


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

*Puede estar sucediendo*


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

¿En serio tenían que poner los amistosos paco de mierda a la mesma hora que los clasificatorios?


----------



## fred (29 Mar 2022)

Veo que hay un amistoso Turquía-Italia,me imagino que será por imposición de la Uefa porque hay que ser un poco cabronaso para hacer que se enfrenten los dos perdedores de la repesca.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Gerard Moreno tiene buenos números, 23 goles la anterior temporada y en esta lleva 8 goles en 14 partidos,
> además es un estilo a Villa, va perfecto para el juego de España,
> 
> no entiendo como no es titularísimo.



Porque Luis Enrique lo pone de extremo...


----------



## Edu.R (29 Mar 2022)

fred dijo:


> Veo que hay un amistoso Turquía-Italia,me imagino que será por imposición de la Uefa porque hay que ser un poco cabronaso para hacer que se enfrenten los dos perdedores de la repesca.



Si, lo previso era que los perdedores/equipos libres jugasen entre ellos.

Gales juega con R.Checa porque las demás están paradas. Austria juega con Escocia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿En serio tenían que poner los amistosos paco de mierda a la mesma hora que los clasificatorios?



¿Qué problema hay?


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Qué problema hay?



Partidos de distinta entidac, falta de desatención, hay gente que los quiere ver...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Partidos de distinta entidac, falta de desatención, hay gente que los quiere ver...



Y a algunos nos gusta el fútbol y la selección.


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

El Turquía-Italia de hoy si nos tocará jugarlo a nosotros estaría toda la prensa a coro sin excepción y muchos de vosotros, los de aqui del foro, bramando y protestando que para qué lo jugamos si nos han eliminado, que por qué se juega si no sirve para nada, etc etc etc y blablabla  

En Italia o Turquía en cambio no las pía NADIE


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

¿Y quién le importan los amistosos a destiempo?


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

*El 11 ideal de jugadores que no irán al Mundial*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Mar 2022)

Entro y no veo fotos de la melodías....

Pero que cojones os pasa? y las jacas?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El 11 ideal de jugadores que no irán al Mundial*




Verratti lleva sin jugar un buen partido 3 años, 55 millones....

El kessie conocido mundialmente en su casa 45...

Lo de donaruma 65


El bastón y el Barrella ese te cagas, pero lo mejoes es el que está de delantero con haaland


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El 11 ideal de jugadores que no irán al Mundial*



De momento, porque ahí falta o Salah o Mané, uno de los dos se queda fuera seguro. Los portugueses deberían pasar, pero esta noche Lewandowski podría ser otro en ese 11. Equipazo.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Ya os dije que le metierais los dvros a que la gitana va a caer, el otro día Turquía, aunque lo pongan, no tocó pelo por poco


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Solo repite Morata respecto al partido ante Albania y debuta Guillamón: *Unai Simón; Azpilicueta, Guillamón, Laporte, Jordi Alba; Koke, Marcos Llorente, Soler; Dani Olmo, Yeremy Pino y Morata.*


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Revolusión en el once de España, juega Morralla y otros diec


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Gerard Moreno tiene buenos números, 23 goles la anterior temporada y en esta lleva 8 goles en 14 partidos,
> además es un estilo a Villa, va perfecto para el juego de España,
> 
> no entiendo como no es titularísimo.



Pues porque con Morata tenemos el mismo problema que tuvimos con Torres al principio.

No se si la chupan bien o que (la pelota, malpensados), pero tienen al seleccionador enamoradisimo y hasta que no los cambian en la segunda parte no es que no metamos un gol, es que con lo lento y torpe que es y siendo la referencia arriba, jugamos mal.

Lo que es una lastima es que Oyarzabal sea mas malo de cara a puerta que Julio Salinas, porque por estilo de juego creo que es el mejor delantero que podemos tener en el campo.


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El 11 ideal de jugadores que no irán al Mundial*



Ahi falta Oblak que es mejor portero que Donnarumma


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ya os dije que le metierais los dvros a que la gitana va a caer, el otro día Turquía, aunque lo pongan, no tocó pelo por poco



Hala vete cohete

No creo que el penaldo y sus secuaces palmen hoy ante Macedonia

La flauta no suena 2 veces seguidas andarrios


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Verratti lleva sin jugar un buen partido 3 años, 55 millones....
> 
> El kessie conocido mundialmente en su casa 45...
> 
> ...



Schick es bastante bueno


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> El Turquía-Italia de hoy si nos tocará jugarlo a nosotros estaría toda la prensa a coro sin excepción y muchos de vosotros, los de aqui del foro, bramando y protestando que para qué lo jugamos si nos han eliminado, que por qué se juega si no sirve para nada, etc etc etc y blablabla
> 
> En Italia o Turquía en cambio no las pía NADIE



Así es. En España y en el floro España solo interesa cuando juega grandes competiciones. Somos pocos los que nos gusta el fútbol de verdad y vemos a la selección aunque juegue con el Andorra. Precisamente es en estos partidos cuando se pueden ver cosas distintas y jugadores distintos


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Gerard Moreno tiene buenos números, 23 goles la anterior temporada y en esta lleva 8 goles en 14 partidos,
> además es un estilo a Villa, va perfecto para el juego de España,
> 
> no entiendo como no es titularísimo.



A mi no me parece tan bueno

Me lo llevaba al mundial pero no dentro de los 4 puntas que llevaría.

Le llevaría dentro de los 8 de medio campo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Y quién le importan los amistosos a destiempo?



A cualquiera que le guste el fútbol y la selección.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A mi no me parece tan bueno
> 
> Me lo llevaba al mundial pero no dentro de los 4 puntas que llevaría.
> 
> Le llevaría dentro de los 8 de medio campo



Gerard es el mejor delantero que tenemos. Tiene una habilidad y una técnica y visión de gol que no tienen los otros. Para mí sería el uno muy por delante de Morralla.

¿8 medio campo? Si jugamos con 3. Basta con que te lleves 6-7 medio campo y 6-7 delanteros. Pero nuestro punto flojo es la defensa y seguirá siendo así mientras no llevemos defensas de verdad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El 11 ideal de jugadores que no irán al Mundial*



Falta Chiesa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> De momento, porque ahí falta o Salah o Mané, uno de los dos se queda fuera seguro. Los portugueses deberían pasar, pero esta noche Lewandowski podría ser otro en ese 11. Equipazo.



O Isak, Foster,...


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Pues porque con Morata tenemos el mismo problema que tuvimos con Torres al principio.
> 
> No se si la chupan bien o que (la pelota, malpensados), pero tienen al seleccionador enamoradisimo y hasta que no los cambian en la segunda parte no es que no metamos un gol, es que con lo lento y torpe que es y siendo la referencia arriba, jugamos mal.
> 
> Lo que es una lastima es que Oyarzabal sea mas malo de cara a puerta que Julio Salinas, porque por estilo de juego creo que es el mejor delantero que podemos tener en el campo.



Te doy zans pero te equivocas de lectura.

Ninguno de los 2 son buenisímos pero a este entrenador le han servido bien.

Ambos han marcado goles importantes en partidos clave: 

Croacia e Italia en la Euro y Francia en la Nations. ¿cómo coño los vas a quitar o dejar de traer si les marcan a esos equipos?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ya os dije que le metierais los dvros a que la gitana va a caer, el otro día Turquía, aunque lo pongan, no tocó pelo por poco



Macedonia va a hacer un cerrojazo que ahí no va a pasar ni dios. Apuesta a los penaltis.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Te doy zans pero te equivocas de lectura.
> 
> Ninguno de los 2 son buenisímos pero a este entrenador le han servido bien.
> 
> ...



Ambos son el tipo de delantero que tenemos ahora y no hay mucho más. Volvemos al tema de Aspas y de darle una oportunidad a Mir.

Para mí sí estarían en los 6-7.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Solo repite Morata respecto al partido ante Albania y debuta Guillamón: *Unai Simón; Azpilicueta, Guillamón, Laporte, Jordi Alba; Koke, Marcos Llorente, Soler; Dani Olmo, Yeremy Pino y Morata.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004643



Este es casi el equipo titular. Pon a íñigo, Busi y Ferran.


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Gerard es el mejor delantero que tenemos. Tiene una habilidad y una técnica y visión de gol que no tienen los otros. Para mí sería el uno muy por delante de Morralla.
> 
> ¿8 medio campo? Si jugamos con 3. Basta con que te lleves 6-7 medio campo y 6-7 delanteros. Pero nuestro punto flojo es la defensa y seguirá siendo así mientras no llevemos defensas de verdad.



6 o 7 delanteros puros nunca llevan

Hablo de 4 puntas 100%. Esos 3 de más que mencionas en realidad son medios con llegada

Y los 8 de medio campo pues lo mismo aunque juegues con 3 necesitas otros 5 entre mediocentros y mediapuntas.

La defensa no es problema si tienes tú siempre el balón.

El problema que tiene España es que no nace nunca aqui un Haaland, Messi o Mbappé que las enchufe.

Todos esos jugadores siempre los tienen otros paises. Mira la final de la Nations: España tiene el balón e incluso se adelanta pero ellos tienen 2 arriba que son superclase y meten las 2 que tienen. Hale la puta copa para ellos. Y todo por no haber metido las 4 ó 5 que has tenido. Eso es lo que necesitamos: entrenar goleadores y si te meten 1 pues tú metes 3.


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

VAMOSSSSS


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

Empezamos bien...


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

Ooooooooh


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ambos son el tipo de delantero que tenemos ahora y no hay mucho más. Volvemos al tema de Aspas y de darle una oportunidad a Mir.
> 
> Para mí sí estarían en los 6-7.



Hay que apostar por otros tíos:

Tienes a Rafa Mir, a Mayoral que está en Italia, al del Betis, a otro que estuvo en la euro sub 21 que marcaba bastantes goles

En fin que hay gente y hay que ir dandoles bolilla

Aspas ya estuvo y nos volvimos para casa en octavos con una mierda como Rusia. Lo mismo digo del Ausencio.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A cualquiera que le guste el fútbol y la selección.



Si te gosta el futbol a lo mejor lo que no te gosta es la selección española...


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

PEro si esta el campo medio vacio


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

Joder vaya himno tiene islandia... Estoy a punto de llorar...


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

Lo lo loo loolo lolololooo lolo lo lolo loooloo lo


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Empezamos bien...



Pero que muy bien


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Cuidao que ataca Macedonia


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> PEro si esta el campo medio vacio



No se podía saber, ¿entradas a 10 mortadelos?


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

Parece que hemos salido un poco mas incisivos con llorente....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> 6 o 7 delanteros puros nunca llevan
> 
> Hablo de 4 puntas 100%. Esos 3 de más que mencionas en realidad son medios con llegada
> 
> ...



Es que tú llamas medios a los extremos. Obviamente lo lógico es llevarse 3 puntas puros y 4 extremos. Sarabia, Ferran, Olmo y Pino yo creo que son los 4 extremos fijos.

En el centro del campo: Busi, Rodri, Koke, Soler, Gavi, Pedri, son fijos. 

Bueno, aquí tuvimos a un tal Raúl y a un tal Villa que eran unos cracks. Y en la época de Villa además teníamos a Torres, Negredo y Lllorente, que sabías que te la iban a liar.


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Senegal 1-0 Egipto a la prorroga


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Qué gol acaba de fallar la marica mala portuguesa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Mar 2022)

Menuda elección..o el muro de escudos vikingo islandés o la falange Macedonia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hay que apostar por otros tíos:
> 
> Tienes a Rafa Mir, a Mayoral que está en Italia, al del Betis, a otro que estuvo en la euro sub 21 que marcaba bastantes goles
> 
> ...



A Aaspas no se le puede echar la culpa de lo de Rusia. Bastante que nos resolvió partidos para no irnos en primera fase.

Mayoral me gusta pero aún no es un crack. Juanmi si no lo ha llevado ahora ya no lo lleva. Quitando a Aspas y Mir poco más veo ahora mismo que pudiera llevar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Qué gol acaba de fallar la marica mala portuguesa



Y Joao en el banquillo


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Qué gol acaba de fallar la marica mala portuguesa



Una injusticia...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Senegal 1-0 Egipto a la prorroga



Y Nigeria 1-1 Ghana. Creo que se mete Ghana. Gana Ghana.


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Vaya falta que ha hecho un portugués y se pone a señalar a nosedónde para que no le enseñen la amarilla y cuela tócate los cojones


----------



## Edu.R (29 Mar 2022)

Tengo el carrusel en África y en Europa por lo que pueda pasar.


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Una injusticia...



Joder dicen de Messi los cuernitos pero anda que este vaya vejez más mala que empieza a llevar


----------



## Edu.R (29 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y Nigeria 1-1 Ghana. Creo que se mete Ghana. Gana Ghana.



Si, valor doble de goles como visitante. En Europa lo han quitado, pero la FIFA no.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Joder dicen de Messi los cuernitos pero anda que este vaya vejez más mala que empieza a llevar



Tiene 37 coñe.


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya falta que ha hecho un portugués y se pone a señalar a nosedónde para que no le enseñen la amarilla y cuela tócate los cojones



Acaban de hacer otra falta... Naranja...


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

Sangre...


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Portugal no va a meter gol en la primera parte y lo sabeis


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Portugal no va a meter gol en la primera parte y lo sabeis



Os he dicho que apostéis a los penaltis.


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A Aaspas no se le puede echar la culpa de lo de Rusia. Bastante que nos resolvió partidos para no irnos en primera fase.
> 
> Mayoral me gusta pero aún no es un crack. Juanmi si no lo ha llevado ahora ya no lo lleva. Quitando a Aspas y Mir poco más veo ahora mismo que pudiera llevar.



Perdona pero el que resolvió fué Diego Costa. Si no llega a ser por él contra Portugal y Arabia llegamos al partido de Marruecos ya eliminados. Y hubiera dado igual el golito de Aspas ese día.

Si Juanmi el del Betis y Rafa Mir se ponen las pilas marcando goles en lo que queda para el mundial van seguro.

De ellos depende. Si un tío mete 25 ó más goles de ahora a que empiece el mundial ni siquiera un gilipollas integral como Luis Enrique lo puede ignorar


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tiene 37 coñe.



Pues a casita a hacer fiestas pluma-pluma-gey y que deje paso a otros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Perdona pero el que resolvió fué Diego Costa. Si no llega a ser por él contra Portugal y Arabia llegamos al partido de Marruecos ya eliminados. Y hubiera dado igual el golito de Aspas ese día.
> 
> Si Juanmi el del Betis y Rafa Mir se ponen las pilas marcando goles en lo que queda para el mundial van seguro.
> 
> De ellos depende. Si un tío mete 25 ó más goles de ahora a que empiece el mundial ni siquiera un gilipollas integral como Luis Enrique lo puede ignorar



Si nadie se acuerda del máximo goleador ver la anterior etapa...Diego Costa...pocos delanteros de 1.88 que corran tenemos...Morata es la versión Pepsi light


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

El Polonia-Suecia, que no lo ha puesto nadie 





Fútbol: Polonia - Suecia, en directo


Sigue en directo el partido entre las selecciones de Polonia y Suecia, desde Chorzów. Todos tus deportes favoritos los tienes en RTVE Play.



www.rtve.es


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Polonia-Suecia, que no lo ha puesto nadie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muro de escudos vikingo sueco


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Normal que los macedonios hagan estas entradas con lo malo que es el arbitro este de los cojones permitiendo las patadas de los portugueses


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Perdona pero el que resolvió fué Diego Costa. Si no llega a ser por él contra Portugal y Arabia llegamos al partido de Marruecos ya eliminados. Y hubiera dado igual el golito de Aspas ese día.
> 
> Si Juanmi el del Betis y Rafa Mir se ponen las pilas marcando goles en lo que queda para el mundial van seguro.
> 
> De ellos depende. Si un tío mete 25 ó más goles de ahora a que empiece el mundial ni siquiera un gilipollas integral como Luis Enrique lo puede ignorar



Rafa mir no ha estado ni en las preselecciones. A LE no le gustan ese tipo de delanteros tan fijos.
Y Aspas marcó el gol decisivo para pasar, que hay que estar ahí. Sin la mano de Piqué habríamos pasado.
Y se me olvidaba a RDT, que parece que le ha entrado por los ojos.
Por números Gerard y RDT van fijos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Polonia-Suecia, que no lo ha puesto nadie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supongo que sabéis que el Mundial no lo ha comprado nadie y que no lo vamos a ver.


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Portugal no va a meter gol en la primera parte y lo sabeis



Van a acabar con 9 en el campo cada uno


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

Suecia es más completa que Polonia, pero jugando en poland todo puede pasar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Normal que los macedonios hagan estas entradas con lo malo que es el arbitro este de los cojones permitiendo las patadas de los portugueses



Han visto que se permite de todo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Normal que los macedonios hagan estas entradas con lo malo que es el arbitro este de los cojones permitiendo las patadas de los portugueses



Que aprendan los demás lo que es sufrir un autobús


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues a casita a hacer fiestas pluma-pluma-gey y que deje paso a otros



Sigue siendo mejor que casi todos los que hay alrededor.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Mar 2022)

Gosa Portugal gosa.

Gol. 1-0


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Pues ahí la ha tenido, gol de Bruno


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Mar 2022)

Ala golndr Portugal


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Portugal no va a meter gol en la primera parte y lo sabeis



Pues acaba de meter uno


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Gosa Portugal gosa.
> 
> Gol. 1-0



Mierda.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Van a acabar con 9 en el campo cada uno



De momento me la envaino porque al final han matado, no como España


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Mar 2022)

Muro de escudos vikingo con tíos de 195


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> De momento me la envaino porque al final han matado, no como España



Pues ya han hecho más que Italia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Mar 2022)

Defensa de balonmano más bien


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues ya han hecho más que Italia.



Pues en un Portugal - Italia seguiría viendo fuera a Italia


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Gol de morata


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Mar 2022)

Gol de morrata


----------



## Edu.R (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Polonia-Suecia, que no lo ha puesto nadie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está llegando más Suecia, de momento.


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Rafa mir no ha estado ni en las preselecciones. A LE no le gustan ese tipo de delanteros tan fijos.
> Y Aspas marcó el gol decisivo para pasar, que hay que estar ahí. Sin la mano de Piqué habríamos pasado.
> Y se me olvidaba a RDT, que parece que le ha entrado por los ojos.
> Por números Gerard y RDT van fijos.



Pues con esos 2 y con Morata y Oyarzabal no es que vayamos a ganar 5-0 todos los partidos.

Insisto en que si Juanmi y Rafa las enchufan los lleva. 

Porque de lo contrario le van a dar la brasa y aunque tenga mucho aguante un mundial con la prensa dando por culo no lo soporta nadie y mucho menos si no pasas de octavos por no tener gol dejandote jugadores de 25-30 goles en casita

Tampoco llevaba a Llorente y ahora no le deja de convocar.

Es cuestión de que se convenza solito. Pero claro el jugador tiene que marcar goles, porque si no los marca se lleva entonces a los de su confianza.


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Penalty pa españa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

Morralla...........................................................................................gol.


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Supongo que sabéis que el Mundial no lo ha comprado nadie y que no lo vamos a ver.



Creo que lo tiene Mediaset o Rtve


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Creo que lo tiene Mediaset o Rtve



RTVE confirmado ya


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Supongo que sabéis que el Mundial no lo ha comprado nadie y que no lo vamos a ver.



¿Cómo que no? Lo ha comprado Qatar


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues en un Portugal - Italia seguiría viendo fuera a Italia



Yo tmb, y mas jugando portugal en casa


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> RTVE confirmado ya



Pues al principio lo tuvo Mediaset...no sé por qué lo habrá dejado


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Senegral - Egipto sigue igual en el 115 

Miento, siguen dando por cvlo los niggas con los pvnteros laser


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Senegral - Egipto sigue igual en el 115



Huele a penaltys


----------



## Edu.R (29 Mar 2022)

RTVE ha comprado una parte:

- Partidos de España
- Un partido de cada grupo (8 de 45)
- 4 Octavos de final
- 2 Cuartos de final
- Semifinales y final

El resto a pagarrrrrrr.


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues en un Portugal - Italia seguiría viendo fuera a Italia



Italia se defiende como gato panza arriba...ese partido estaría la 50%


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> RTVE ha comprado una parte:
> 
> - Partidos de España
> - Un partido de cada grupo (8 de 45)
> ...



Pues entonces el resto los emitirá Mediaset


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues al principio lo tuvo Mediaset...no sé por qué lo habrá dejado



Aqui dicen algo de eso

TVE cierra la compra de los derechos del Mundial de Qatar 2022 y se lo arrebata a Mediaset


----------



## Hamtel (29 Mar 2022)

El resto en weakstreams


----------



## Edu.R (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Italia se defiende como gato panza arriba...ese partido estaría la 50%



Italia ha ganado mundiales sufriendo contra Australias o Perús de la vida, pero luego el día D te hacía el partidazo.

Históricamente es un rival muy peligroso para los equipos top, pifiándola a saco contra equipos 3 niveles por debajo.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> El resto en weakstreams











Footybite.com - Official Footybite Reddit Soccer Streams


Footybite.com is back now, V2 and mobile friendly, Providing the best Soccer Streams for all major leagues including world cup football streams, NBA , NFL and more




official.footybite.cc


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues entonces el resto los emitirá Mediaset



Vamos...que no nos libramos del subnormal y pésimo comentarista de Manu Carroña


----------



## fred (29 Mar 2022)

Pilla el descanso para ver los penales africanos,al portero egipcio le tienen acribillado con los laseres,en los penales puede ser chanante.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

fred dijo:


> Pilla el descanso para ver los penales africanos,al portero egipcio le tienen acribillado con los laseres,en los penales puede ser chanante.



Son sus costumbres cuando descubren un invento nuevo


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Aqui dicen algo de eso
> 
> TVE cierra la compra de los derechos del Mundial de Qatar 2022 y se lo arrebata a Mediaset



Pues ahi dice muy clarito que ha comprado TODO el mundial


----------



## Edu.R (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues ahi dice muy clarito que ha comprado TODO el mundial



Ha comprado el paquete que he puesto antes.

Esto en Alemania lo hacen mucho, los derechos los compran entre 2-3 canales y se los reparten.


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues ahi dice muy clarito que ha comprado TODO el mundial



Exacto, ha comprado todo, telecinco no va a dar nada

alguien tiene enlace del senegal egipto pa ver los penaltys ?


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Vamos...que no nos libramos del subnormal y pésimo comentarista de Manu Carroña
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004841



Sí, este año si...a no ser que los fiche TVE

Que te advierto que casi los prefiero que a Fernando Hierro que parece retardado y está en la primera con el Chapi Ferrer


----------



## Edu.R (29 Mar 2022)

Senegal 25 tiros (10 a puerta). Egipto 1 tiro a puerta.

Vamos, que han resistido.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Exacto, ha comprado todo, telecinco no va a dar nada
> 
> alguien tiene enlace del senegal egipto pa ver los penaltys ?











Foot DIRECT: Sénégal Egypte streaming Qualifs CM 2022 - Afrique - streamonsport


Sénégal Egypte streaming, Sénégal vs Egypte en direct. Match Sénégal Egypte Live Direct Sénégal - Egypte regarder Qualifs CM 2022 - Afrique : Sénégal - Egypte Disponible sur plusieurs Lecteurs streaming



www.streamonsport10.xyz




Lo tengo en el primero en fransés


----------



## Hamtel (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Exacto, ha comprado todo, telecinco no va a dar nada
> 
> alguien tiene enlace del senegal egipto pa ver los penaltys ?







__





HOCKEYWEB – HOCKEYWEB






hockeyweb.live


----------



## fred (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Exacto, ha comprado todo, telecinco no va a dar nada
> 
> alguien tiene enlace del senegal egipto pa ver los penaltys ?



Rojadirecta Tv Online: Canal-41
Tiene que ser con vpn


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ha comprado el paquete que he puesto antes.
> 
> Esto en Alemania lo hacen mucho, los derechos los compran entre 2-3 canales y se los reparten.



Será como dices pero en ese enlace dice que ha comprado todo el mundial por 35 kilotones


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Y si no teneis VPN








Senegal vs Egypt: Watch the match live on Footybite!


Watch the Senegal vs Egypt live stream on Footybite for free! Catch all the action from the WC Qualification Africa game between these two teams.




official.footybite.cc


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Empiezan con los láseres


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Foot DIRECT: Sénégal Egypte streaming Qualifs CM 2022 - Afrique - streamonsport
> 
> 
> Sénégal Egypte streaming, Sénégal vs Egypte en direct. Match Sénégal Egypte Live Direct Sénégal - Egypte regarder Qualifs CM 2022 - Afrique : Sénégal - Egypte Disponible sur plusieurs Lecteurs streaming
> ...



Hablo frances, no problem


----------



## Hamtel (29 Mar 2022)

Putos subnormales


----------



## fred (29 Mar 2022)

Así no se pueden tirar penaltys no jodas.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Putos subnormales



Es que les tenian que haber descalificado de inmediato, pero pobres negritos


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Empiezan con los láseres



Parece una discoteca eso  pues en la copa de africa gano senegal 4-2 a egipto en los penaltys


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Es que es surrealista 

Y la falla senegral


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (29 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y Nigeria 1-1 Ghana. Creo que se mete Ghana. Gana Ghana.



Nigeria se queda fuera. Una lástima, de haber coincidido con España las redes habrían explotado con el reencuentro de Luis Enrique y Amunike (2° entrenador de Nigeria)


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Tambien falla Salah


----------



## Edu.R (29 Mar 2022)

Fallan Koulibaly y Salah. LOL


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Es que es surrealista
> 
> Y la falla senegral



El primero si, vaya tragedia jugarse en una tanda de penaltys ir a un mundial, prefiero q se la juegen con una moneda como le paso a españa en el mundial de suiza 1954 creo  

falla salah, normal con tanto laser, joder


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Y tercer fallo seguido


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y tercer fallo seguido



Pero que malos son, no meten un penalty ni al arco iris


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Cuatro penales seguidos fallando


----------



## Edu.R (29 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que no hay portero y lo fallan igual.

4 fallos seguidos.


----------



## Hamtel (29 Mar 2022)

Jajaja


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Se adelantan los senegros


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

La tanda termina 2-1 pa alguien


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Y muy cerca de fallar el tercero Egipto

Edito 2-1


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Pues van a pasar los tramposos del Senegral


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Ahora están tirando humo


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues van a pasar los tramposos del Senegral



Pues si 3-1 al final, pero como se permiten eso de los lasers ? flipo en colores en africa


----------



## Hamtel (29 Mar 2022)

Si alguien hace lo de los lasers en Qatar los funden a a palos.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues si 3-1 al final, pero como se permiten eso de los lasers ? flipo en colores en africa



Es que eso no se permite en ninguna federación...


----------



## fred (29 Mar 2022)

Lo de los lasers daba mucha ventaja a Senegal,que Egipto se hubiera negado y se armaba un pifostio


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Mar 2022)

De donde ha salido esta banda?

La última vez que vi un partido de Islandia eran unos vikingos fornidos y barbudos

Y estos son unos niñatos tirillas e imberbes que parecen sacados de un botellón en el parking del carrefour


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

fred dijo:


> Lo de los lasers daba mucha ventaja a Senegal,que Egipto se hubiera negado y se armaba un pifostio



Todavía se pvede anular el partido, habría que ser gilipoias para no reclamar


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Penalty pa polonia contra suecia


----------



## Hamtel (29 Mar 2022)

Galllllllll


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Galllllllll



De quien? hay como 50 partidos ahora mismo...


----------



## Hamtel (29 Mar 2022)

Poland


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Poland



Y mbappe ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> De donde ha salido esta banda?
> 
> La última vez que vi un partido de Islandia eran unos vikingos fornidos y barbudos
> 
> Y estos son unos niñatos tirillas e imberbes que parecen sacados de un botellón en el parking del carrefour



Pues nos sacan una cabeza de altos


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Que bueno es dani olmo y que todavia no juege en españa, tiene delito eso


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

Gol de sarabia...


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gol de sarabia...



A pase de marcos alonso, otro que juega fuera de españa y deberia estar en nuestra liga


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Se calientan los macedonios


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Hale amarilla pa los 2


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Se calientan los macedonios



Pues gol de portugal, el segundo


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Se calientan los macedonios



Que asco joder, los dos con la boca abierta gritandose. Soy yo y le hecho la papilla ...


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A pase de marcos alonso, otro que juega fuera de españa y deberia estar en nuestra liga




Déjales que jueguen fuera que aqui en el madrí sólo juegan extranjeros


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que bueno es dani olmo y que todavia no juege en españa, tiene delito eso



A mi me recuerda a Isco: se entretiene mucho ¿no?


----------



## Hamtel (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A mi me recuerda a Isco: se entretiene mucho ¿no?



Pero come menos hamburguesas


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Todavía se pvede anular el partido, habría que ser gilipoias para no reclamar



La FIFA nunca anula partidos

Ya te pueden apuñalar a un jugador que el resultado no se altera


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Pero come menos hamburguesas



Ya, pero yo me referia un poco al estilo...

Muy técnico pero no va al grano en el área. Si fuera más al turrón metería practicamente un gol por partido tanto con su club como con la selección. Pero se pone a regatear a todo el mundo y se le hace de noche luego


----------



## Hamtel (29 Mar 2022)

Gaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllll


----------



## Hamtel (29 Mar 2022)

A mamarla los Suecos


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A mi me recuerda a Isco: se entretiene mucho ¿no?



Tampoco tanto, es mas directo y efectivo que isco, y eso que estando bien me gusta el malagueño. Pero Olmo tiene mucho talento, regate y gol


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

Gol de polonia...


----------



## Edu.R (29 Mar 2022)

Una pena Suecia, siempre es un equipo que compite bien en los Mundiales, pero Polonia tenía mucha ventaja.

Polonia no pasará de primera fase, como prácticamente siempre


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

Y de que vale jugar contra albania, islandia o san marino?


----------



## Edu.R (29 Mar 2022)

Camerún empata la eliminatoria.

Marruecos gana 2-0, aunque a RD Congo le vale el empate.

Túnez-Mali 0-0, Mali necesita un gol para empatar.


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tampoco tanto, es mas directo y efectivo que isco, y eso que estando bien me gusta el malagueño. Pero Olmo tiene mucho talento, regate y gol



Vaya fiasco de jugador. Tenía todo para triunfar y se ha quedado en un mameluco, practicamente un exjugador


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Y de que vale jugar contra albania, islandia o san marino?



Pues para probar con autobuseros, rascanalgas


----------



## Edu.R (29 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Y de que vale jugar contra albania, islandia o san marino?



En junio y septiembre tenemos la Liga de Naciones, tenemos a Portugal, a Suiza y a R.Checa. Eso si que nos va a venir de cine para preparar el Mundial.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> La FIFA nunca anula partidos
> 
> Ya te pueden apuñalar a un jugador que el resultado no se altera



Bueno, eso de que no hay anvlados... los rusos opinan distinto


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Y de que vale jugar contra albania, islandia o san marino?



Para ir calentando motores para Qatar  

Pues en junio españa tiene 4 partidos de la liga de naciones


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bueno, eso de que no hay anvlados... los rusos opinan distinto



Pero el de los rusos no se ha jugado, caratrucha


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En junio y septiembre tenemos la Liga de Naciones, tenemos a Portugal, a Suiza y a R.Checa. Eso si que nos va a venir de cine para preparar el Mundial.



Eso si dice algo, pero una convocatoria para jugar con albania o estos...


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero el de los rusos no se ha jugado, caratrucha



Sigue siendo un partido reglado bajo normas FIFA, otra cosa es que sean unos corruptos


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Entra joao felix, increible que sea suplente con el gran estado de forma que esta ahora


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Eso si dice algo, pero una convocatoria para jugar con albania o estos...



Es casi mejor jugar contra estos que contra Portugal.

Porque ensayas formas de abrir la lata de estos equipos que te hacen la táctica del balonmano


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Entra joao felix, increible que sea suplente con el gran estado de forma que esta ahora



Pues para 3 minutos cuidado...


----------



## Edu.R (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bueno, eso de que no hay anvlados... los rusos opinan distinto



En África se han visto tongos arbitrales que riete tu de Ovrebo, la FIFA y la CAF investigan y no pasa nada.

Ghana hoy se ha clasificado, pero para llegar a esras eliminatorias tenía que ganar a Sudáfrica. Con 0-0 sucedió esto:



Por supuesto el 1-0 se dio por válido y Ghana está el viernes en el bombo.


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

Joder si jugaba hoy tambien burkina faso    No decis nada...


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

un minuto de añadido para que?


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sigue siendo un partido reglado bajo normas FIFA, otra cosa es que sean unos corruptos



Que no que no, que un partido jugado no se repite ni aunque hayan matado a tus jugadores durante el encuentro.

Yo no he visto el partido, pero si es verdad lo que contáis del público es responsabilidad del arbitro parar el partido.

Pero una vez jugado no se repite


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Joder si jugaba hoy tambien burkina faso    No decis nada...



Si, contra belgica 3-0


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

raphael otra vez...


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> raphael otra vez...



En vez de poner el vivia españa de manolo escobar, me cago en to  hace algunos años estuve en el bernabeu viendo a españa y pusieron la de viva españa


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> En vez de poner el vivia españa de manolo escobar, me cago en to  hace algunos años estuve en el bernabeu viendo a españa y pusieron la de viva españa



Esa la tenian que haber puesto el otro dia en cornellá


----------



## Edu.R (29 Mar 2022)

Pues nada, Portugal al bombo, y además creo que al bombo 1...

Polonia le bajará el nivel a la UEFA con su eliminación, salvo que le toque el grupo de Catar o algo asi.


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>



Una discoteca, lo que yo decia


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (29 Mar 2022)

Menuda castaña tiene que estar siendo el Túnez-Mali.

Hay por aquí algún Maldini de Hacendado con politoxicomanía viéndolo?


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Salah parece que ha mutado


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Bueno pves Polonia tambien dentro


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>



Y algunos se quejaban de las vuvuzelas de 2010


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Mar 2022)

si españa logra romper el autobus..en la primera parte puede venir goleada


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En África se han visto tongos arbitrales que riete tu de Ovrebo, la FIFA y la CAF investigan y no pasa nada.
> 
> Ghana hoy se ha clasificado, pero para llegar a esras eliminatorias tenía que ganar a Sudáfrica. Con 0-0 sucedió esto:
> 
> ...



Pues ahi está la prueba de lo que digo.

Si con esto o con el gol con la mano de Henry en la repesca de 2009 no se repitió el partido mucho menos con la fiestuqui de la grada de los morenos


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Mar 2022)

Polonia al mundial!! 2-0 ante Suecia.
Grande Polonia!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Menuda castaña tiene que estar siendo el Túnez-Mali.
> 
> Hay por aquí algún Maldini de Hacendado con politoxicomanía viéndolo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1004928



Argelia - Camerún está teniendo su miga tambien


https://official.footybite.cc/event/algeria-cameroon-live-stream/813561


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Mar 2022)

Rusia mira Polonia estará en el mundial jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues ahi está la prueba de lo que digo.
> 
> Si con esto o con el gol con la mano de Henry en la repesca de 2009 no se repitió el partido mucho menos con la fiestuqui de la grada de los morenos



Un gol con la mano es un aspecto deportivo al igual que tirarse al área y que te regalen el penal como si eso fvera el Nou Camp, pero es que la entrada de esos dispositivos de luz está expresamente prohibida y resulta que hoy le han dejado entrar con miles 


PD ¿Alguien se imagina que hoy dejaran medio ciego a Salah los fvtvros doctorados del estadio?








Los rayos láser de un festival dejan al borde de la ceguera a treinta jóvenes en Rusia


Un barrido de la luz quemó la retina a algunos de los asistentes y les hizo perder hasta el 80% de la visión




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Bueno pues el intedezantísimo Argelia - Camerún se va a la prórroga


----------



## Edge2 (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bueno pues el intedezantísimo Argelia - Camerún se va a la prórroga



Todavía hay partidos?


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Todavía hay partidos?



Y ahora empieza lo que hay en el otro lado del charco


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Han pasado Tunez y nuestros enemigos vecinos moromieldas


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que bueno es dani olmo y que todavia no juege en españa, tiene delito eso



Cesc Fabrégas también lo petaba en el Arsenal, fue venirse a la Liga española y derrumbarse su carrera


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Un gol con la mano es un aspecto deportivo al igual que tirarse al área y que te regalen el penal como si eso fvera el Nou Camp, pero es que la entrada de esos dispositivos de luz está expresamente prohibida y resulta que hoy le han dejado entrar con miles
> 
> 
> PD ¿Alguien se imagina que hoy dejaran medio ciego a Salah los fvtvros doctorados del estadio?
> ...



Pero que eso es el colorido del fútbol cagalindes, la gente celebra como quiere porque está contenta. Ni la FIFA ni nadie les va a decir si tienen que llevar banderas o la mierda esa del laser...

Y al que no le gusten los lasers pues que no mire no te jode


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Cesc Fabrégas también lo petaba en el Arsenal, fue venirse a la Liga española y derrumbarse su carrera



Ese sí que era bueno....

Mi mama qué jugador.

Xavi Hernández, Iniesta y él de lo mejor no ya de España sino del mundo durante varios años


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Empatan Argelia el partido ergo pasa al Mondial

Hostia tú, que lo han revisado


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero que eso es el colorido del fútbol cagalindes, la gente celebra como quiere porque está contenta. Ni la FIFA ni nadie les va a decir si tienen que llevar banderas o la mierda esa del laser...
> 
> Y al que no le gusten los lasers pues que no mire no te jode



¿De qué mierdas hablas tragaalfalfa? Estoy diciendo que está *prohibido 












*


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Gol de Argelia y se han ido a celebrarlo que casi llegan a España


----------



## Edu.R (30 Mar 2022)

Gol de Argelia en el 118'.

Salvo milagro, Argelia será la quinta africana.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Mar 2022)

Y ahora el moro en el svelo, de pvto chiste África 

Y para terminar trifulca


----------



## Suprimo (30 Mar 2022)

Y marca el 1-2 Camerún


----------



## Suprimo (30 Mar 2022)

Apoteósica la clasificación africana excepto la de Francia


----------



## barullo (30 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿De qué mierdas hablas tragaalfalfa? Estoy diciendo que está *prohibido
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La culpa es del en-Salah por mirar los laser del público  

Que putos tiquismiquis...pierden los penaltys y la culpa es de la grada no te jode


----------



## Artigas (30 Mar 2022)

Los bombos:




Quedarían:

Australia/Emiratos - Perú/Colombia/Chile
Costa Rica - Nueva Zelanda/Islas Salomón
Gales - Escocia/Ucrania


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Mar 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> Los bombos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005028
> 
> ...



y porque portugal esta en el bombo 1?


----------



## Artigas (30 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y porque portugal esta en el bombo 1?



Ranking FIFA, era Portugal o Italia. (O Dinamarca, si quedaban afuera los dos)


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Creo que lo tiene Mediaset o Rtve



Solo van a dar los partidos de España y creo que uno de cada fase.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> RTVE ha comprado una parte:
> 
> - Partidos de España
> - Un partido de cada grupo (8 de 45)
> ...



A esto me refería.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues entonces el resto los emitirá Mediaset



No los han comprado. Habrán palmado pasta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Será como dices pero en ese enlace dice que ha comprado todo el mundial por 35 kilotones











El Mundial de Catar 2022 se verá en abierto en RTVE


RTVE se ha hecho con los derechos del Mundial de fútbol de Catar 2022 y ofrecerá los partidos más importantes del torneo, incluidos todos los que dispute España.



www.rtve.es







RTVE ofrecerá todos los partidos de España del torneo, que se celebra del 21 de noviembre al 18 de diciembre
Además, se verá el partido inaugural, la final, las semifinales, dos partidos de cuartos, cuatro de octavos y uno de cada grupo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues si 3-1 al final, pero como se permiten eso de los lasers ? flipo en colores en africa



Parece que en la ida los egipcios hicieron lo mismo.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Parece que en la ida los egipcios hicieron lo mismo.



La gente es más retrasada de lo que aparenta


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Mar 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> Los bombos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005028
> 
> ...



Qatar-Dinamarca-Canadá-Arabia Grupo 1.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Mar 2022)

Cuál es el más tolai de cada bombo? Para saber cuáles le tocarán a catar

Y descartarlos como posibles rivales


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qatar-Dinamarca-Canadá-Arabia Grupo 1.



Creo que catar y Arabia no pueden cruzarse en la fase de grupos

Igual que si te toca México o usa en el bombo dos no te puede tocar Canadá o Costa Rica


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Mar 2022)

El bombo dos es bastante chungo pero es que dependiendo de quien te toque te puedes comer unos cuantos huesos de los bombos 3 y 4

A qué nivel están México o USA?

Costa Rica, es el gran tapado, como dicen?


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Mar 2022)

La selección del Luisenriquen no me gusta y mucho menos su rollo que me es como ajeno completamente.


----------



## jus (30 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La selección del Luisenriquen no me gusta y mucho menos su rollo que me es como ajeno completamente.



La selección de Luis Enrique la voy a bautizar como el *tikitakatenaccio*. La versión italiana a la española. Juego de mil pases posesión, y a ver si con eso se marca goles. Y le está resultando la mar de efectivo por ahora.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Mar 2022)

jus dijo:


> La selección de Luis Enrique la voy a bautizar como el *tikitakatenaccio*. La versión italiana a la española. Juego de mil pases posesión, y a ver si con eso se marca goles. Y le está resultando la mar de efectivo por ahora.



O el *el titicaca*


----------



## Insurrecto7245 (30 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qatar-Dinamarca-Canadá-Arabia Grupo 1.



No pueden jugar equipos de la misma confederacion salvo 2 de UEFA.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Mar 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> Ranking FIFA, era Portugal o Italia. (O Dinamarca, si quedaban afuera los dos)



si menuda chorrada de ranking... o sea portugal que en la EURO se clasifico en una repesca,y luego en la clasificacion se clasifico en repesca tambien ,es cabeza de serie..menuda gilipollez


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Mar 2022)

jus dijo:


> La selección de Luis Enrique la voy a bautizar como el *tikitakatenaccio*. La versión italiana a la española. Juego de mil pases posesión, y a ver si con eso se marca goles. Y le está resultando la mar de efectivo por ahora.



bueno no,,porque es mas caotico..con jugadores jugando fuera de posicion y demas ..


----------



## Edu.R (30 Mar 2022)

Es difícil que te toque un grupo fácil, seguramente EEUU/México del bombo 2 y algo asiático del 3.

Pero vaya, que no parece que vaya a haber una Trinidad y Tobago o una Panamá de la vida.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es difícil que te toque un grupo fácil, seguramente EEUU/México del bombo 2 y algo asiático del 3.
> 
> Pero vaya, que no parece que vaya a haber una Trinidad y Tobago o una Panamá de la vida.



Si te toca México o USA, te toca serbia o Polonia del 3, por lo de los dos uefa por grupo

Si te toca Uruguay, en el bombo 2 te toca Japón o Corea en el 3 y Gales/Ucrania en el 4

Y te puede tocar Alemania u Holanda en el dos, algo facilón del 3, pero luego te comes Perú o Costa Rica en el 4


----------



## barullo (30 Mar 2022)

Da igual lo que nos toque. Todos nos van a jugar igual:

Con el autobús y sin oler el balón ni pasar de medio campo.

Hasta Francia rinde pleitesía


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Da igual lo que nos toque. Todos nos van a jugar igual:
> 
> Con el autobús y sin oler el balón ni pasar de medio campo.
> 
> Hasta Francia rinde pleitesía



Pues aquí no vale marcarse un Italia y quedar tercero de grupo con 3 empates

Y veo mucha euforia por meterle 5-0 a un equipo de mataos


----------



## xilebo (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## fred (30 Mar 2022)

Al final el Africa negra se impuso al Africa moruna.


----------



## xilebo (30 Mar 2022)

*Adivina el jugador local*


----------



## Edu.R (30 Mar 2022)

No había caido que la repesca intercontinental es a partido único en sede neutra, entonces a la asiática y a la oceánica les doy más opciones que a doble partido.


----------



## xilebo (30 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No había caido que la repesca intercontinental es a partido único en sede neutra, entonces a la asiática y a la oceánica les doy más opciones que a doble partido.



Sii tiene mas opciones, Pues esta noche quedar por decidir esto:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues aquí no vale marcarse un Italia y quedar tercero de grupo con 3 empates
> 
> Y veo mucha euforia por meterle 5-0 a un equipo de mataos



recuerda el SUBIDON que ha tenido islandia..y su muro de escudos dejo seco a messi por ejemplo


----------



## Edu.R (30 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si te toca México o USA, te toca serbia o Polonia del 3, por lo de los dos uefa por grupo
> 
> Si te toca Uruguay, en el bombo 2 te toca Japón o Corea en el 3 y Gales/Ucrania en el 4
> 
> Y te puede tocar Alemania u Holanda en el dos, algo facilón del 3, pero luego te comes Perú o Costa Rica en el 4



Como mucho puede haber 6 grupos con doble representación UEFA, lo normal es que haya un europeo en cada grupo y luego 5 con dos UEFA. Y 3 sin.

Croacia no sería mal rival, y Paises Bajos, aunque tiene mucho nombre, ahora mismo está algo por debajo. Les costó contra Turquía y Noruega.

Por otro lado Dinamarca y Suiza engañan mucho, sobretodo Dinamarca. No me gustarían ni esas dos ni Alemania.

Y luego prefiero evitar Sudamericanas Paco tipo Ecuador o cosas como Marruecos, que se motivarían a saco. Y las más flojas siempre creo que son las asiáticas.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (30 Mar 2022)

EEUU-Irán-Túnez seria un buen grupo.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Mar 2022)

Se está hablando de remodelar el calendario FIFA.

Pasar de 5 ventanas a 4. Septiembre, octubre, noviembre, marzo, junio. Quitar 1, y jugar 3 partidos por ventana (Y no dos).

Recuperar la confederaciones, pero con más paises.

Reforzar la idea de la Liga de Naciones, de forma que cada año haya una competición (Liga de Naciones, Eurocopa, Confederaciones, Mundial).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Como mucho puede haber 6 grupos con doble representación UEFA, lo normal es que haya un europeo en cada grupo y luego 5 con dos UEFA. Y 3 sin.
> 
> Croacia no sería mal rival, y Paises Bajos, aunque tiene mucho nombre, ahora mismo está algo por debajo. Les costó contra Turquía y Noruega.
> 
> ...



Croacia siempre compite y Holanda, con Van Gaal, es un buen equipo. Dinamarca es un buen rival para nosotros. Alemania no está en su mejor momento.
Africanas no quiero, se nos dan muy mal. Ecuador es un chollo.


----------



## xilebo (30 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Se está hablando de remodelar el calendario FIFA.
> 
> Pasar de 5 ventanas a 4. Septiembre, octubre, noviembre, marzo, junio. Quitar 1, y jugar 3 partidos por ventana (Y no dos).
> 
> ...



Y te falta de la FIFA una competicion nueva: mundial de clubes con un monton de equipos para sustituir a la copa intercontinental de la toda la vida y el pequeño mundial de clubes con campeones de todas las zonas. Se paro por la pandemia pero anda por ahi, a ver donde se encaja con tantas competiciones que hay


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y te falta de la FIFA una competicion nueva: mundial de clubes con un monton de equipos para sustituir a la copa intercontinental de la toda la vida y el pequeño mundial de clubes con campeones de todas las zonas. Se paro por la pandemia pero anda por ahi, a ver donde se encaja con tantas competiciones que hay



Decían que Junio, cuando no hay ni Euro ni Mundial.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y te falta de la FIFA una competicion nueva: mundial de clubes con un monton de equipos para sustituir a la copa intercontinental de la toda la vida y el pequeño mundial de clubes con campeones de todas las zonas. Se paro por la pandemia pero anda por ahi, a ver donde se encaja con tantas competiciones que hay



Y la Superliga 
Y bolos de esos con partidos en todos los continentes que también le han puesto nombre de liga
Y la copa América cada vez cada menos años
La copa África con las ligas empezadas

Y no sé cómo se compaginará el mundial con la copa del Rey la temporada que viene

Pero igual el tema, es que la fifa, va a ver que repercusiones tiene lo del mundial de catar en invierno y en un futuro próximo empiece a haber parón de verano y de invierno para encajar tanto torneo

Y a ver de que lado se pone el calvo, si de la fifa, o de los jugadores que reclamarán sus vacaciones


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> recuerda el SUBIDON que ha tenido islandia..y su muro de escudos dejo seco a messi por ejemplo



Pero los niños de ayer, no son ni la sombra de los que fueron al mundial de Rusia


----------



## Edu.R (30 Mar 2022)

El problema es que la FIFA apenas tiene torneos prestigiosos, salvo el Mundial de fútbol. 

Entonces está emperrada en expandirse, y para eso necesita potenciar las federaciones menores. Pero claro, necesita a las europeas para que sus torneos tengan caché.

El fútbol europeo podría subsistir por si mismo, el Mundialito de clubes se considera un torneo menor al nivel de una Supercopa. Lo único es el Mundial.

Por eso este emperre de la FIFA en crear torneos nuevos. Eso si, el único bueno que tiene, se lo carga metiendo morralla (48 equipos en 2026) o moviendo las fechas...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero los niños de ayer, no son ni la sombra de los que fueron al mundial de Rusia



bueno en esos casos españa si logra romper el autobus antes de al segunda parte hay mas posibilidades de goleada...porque el rival se supone que tiene que atacar


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El problema es que la FIFA apenas tiene torneos prestigiosos, salvo el Mundial de fútbol.
> 
> Entonces está emperrada en expandirse, y para eso necesita potenciar las federaciones menores. Pero claro, necesita a las europeas para que sus torneos tengan caché.
> 
> ...



Ese es otro tema, cuando yo era joven las eurocopas eran de 8 equipos y tenían nombre de ciudades, y duraban un suspiro 

La última con 24 equipos, se hizo larguísima y la mitad de encuentros tenían escaso interés 

Nos vamos a que los clubs quieren exprimir su vaca lechera y la fifa cada vez mete más competiciones y más largas y no hay fechas para tanto partido


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Mar 2022)

que alguien me lo explique..
o sea portugal que se clasifico tercera en la euro.perdio ante belgica.cayo en su fase de clasificacion al mundial .se clasifica por los pelos..y le DAN el bombo 1?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ese es otro tema, cuando yo era joven las eurocopas eran de 8 equipos y tenían nombre de ciudades, y duraban un suspiro
> 
> La última con 24 equipos, se hizo larguísima y la mitad de encuentros tenían escaso interés
> 
> Nos vamos a que los clubs quieren exprimir su vaca lechera y la fifa cada vez mete más competiciones y más largas y no hay fechas para tanto partido



y luego culpan al covid de que haya jugadores desmayandose... no hacen ams que meter mas MORRALLA


----------



## barullo (30 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues aquí no vale marcarse un Italia y quedar tercero de grupo con 3 empates
> 
> Y veo mucha euforia por meterle 5-0 a un equipo de mataos



Si no es por lo de ayer, sino por lo que se ha visto más atrás en recientes torneos.

Y aunque vayas al mundial y te vuelvas en primera fase todos los rivales te van a jugar igual: con el autobús en la portería y con más miedo que 7 viejas. Es que eso no se lo hacen a nadie, ni Francia ni hostias...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si no es por lo de ayer, sino por lo que se ha visto más atrás en recientes torneos.
> 
> Y aunque vayas al mundial y te vuelvas en primera fase todos los rivales te van a jugar igual: con el autobús en la portería y con más miedo que 7 viejas. Es que eso no se lo hacen a nadie, ni Francia ni hostias...



Porque saben que es la única forma de jugar a un equipo que tiene el balón.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> que alguien me lo explique..
> o sea portugal que se clasifico tercera en la euro.perdio ante belgica.cayo en su fase de clasificacion al mundial .se clasifica por los pelos..y le DAN el bombo 1?



No creo que en Portugal estén muy contentos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si no es por lo de ayer, sino por lo que se ha visto más atrás en recientes torneos.
> 
> Y aunque vayas al mundial y te vuelvas en primera fase todos los rivales te van a jugar igual: con el autobús en la portería y con más miedo que 7 viejas. Es que eso no se lo hacen a nadie, ni Francia ni hostias...



bueno suiza se lo hizo a francia en la ultima euro y les pillo confundidos


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> que alguien me lo explique..
> o sea portugal que se clasifico tercera en la euro.perdio ante belgica.cayo en su fase de clasificacion al mundial .se clasifica por los pelos..y le DAN el bombo 1?



Coeficiente FIFA.

Quedar tercero en la Eurocopa no es moco de pavo y ganar contra selecciones europeas da mas puntos que contra las de Oceania, que de otra manera Nueva Zelanda seria siempre la primera del ranking.

Respecto al bombo... joer QUE ES UN MUNDIAL. Si esperamos que nos toquen peritas en dulce hasta la final, para eso nos apuntamos a la liga de futbito del barrio. No hay grupos o "lados de la tabla" mas faciles o dificiles; se tiene que ganar a todos los que se pongan por delante y punto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Coeficiente FIFA.
> 
> Quedar tercero en la Eurocopa no es moco de pavo y ganar contra selecciones europeas da mas puntos que contra las de Oceania, que de otra manera Nueva Zelanda seria siempre la primera del ranking.
> 
> Respecto al bombo... joer QUE ES UN MUNDIAL. Si esperamos que nos toquen peritas en dulce hasta la final, para eso nos apuntamos a la liga de futbito del barrio. No hay grupos o "lados de la tabla" mas faciles o dificiles; se tiene que ganar a todos los que se pongan por delante y punto.



digo TERCERA de su grupo..osea que casi la eliminan en fase de grupos


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (30 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> que alguien me lo explique..
> o sea portugal que se clasifico tercera en la euro.perdio ante belgica.cayo en su fase de clasificacion al mundial .se clasifica por los pelos..y le DAN el bombo 1?



Por coeficiente FIFA es la octava del mundo:

Clasificación Masculina

Aquí te dan un link a un pdf que explica cómo se calculan los puntos:

Procedimientos para la Clasificación Masculina

Básicamente, cada selección comenzó con los puntos que tenía tras el mundial de Rusia, en agosto de 2018, y cada nuevo partido que va jugando le suma o resta puntos en función de que gane, empate o pierda, el ranking del rival y la importancia del partido. Como al final se tienen en cuenta absolutamente todos los partidos puede darse la paradoja de que Bélgica (tercera en el mundial, cuartofinalista en la Eurocopa, cuarta en la Nations League) lidere el ranking y Francia (campeona del mundo, octavos de final en la Eurocopa, campeona de la Nations League) sea tercera. Probablemente tenga que ver con que Bélgica haya arrasado en sus últimos grupos de clasificación mientras que Francia ahí ha estado más ramplona.

De las que están inmediatamente debajo de Portugal, Holanda seguramente estaría a muchísima distancia en agosto de 2018 (no estuvo en el mundial) y en la Eurocopa se fue a casa en octavos igual que Portugal. Alemania probablemente estaría a muchos puntos de Portugal en agosto de 2018 (Portugal era la campeona de Europa y Alemania cayó en la primera fase del mundial), y tampoco ha hecho gran cosa como para remontarle (octavos de final en la Eurocopa, igual que Portugal). Dinamarca ha hecho méritos recientes, pero seguramente también estaba a mucha distancia de Portugal en agosto de 2018 y no ha podido remontar toda la desventaja.

Lo que canta bastante son los puestos 13 y 14 de USA y México, que seguramente vienen de sus "éxitos" en los torneos de la CONCACAF.


----------



## xilebo (30 Mar 2022)

*Nada que envidiarle*


----------



## Suprimo (30 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Nada que envidiarle*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Coeficiente FIFA.
> 
> Quedar tercero en la Eurocopa no es moco de pavo y ganar contra selecciones europeas da mas puntos que contra las de Oceania, que de otra manera Nueva Zelanda seria siempre la primera del ranking.
> 
> Respecto al bombo... joer QUE ES UN MUNDIAL. Si esperamos que nos toquen peritas en dulce hasta la final, para eso nos apuntamos a la liga de futbito del barrio. No hay grupos o "lados de la tabla" mas faciles o dificiles; se tiene que ganar a todos los que se pongan por delante y punto.



Sí los hay. Que se lo digan a Purtugal en la euro 16. O nosotros mismos en el mundial 14 en un grupo durisimo.


----------



## VYP de Álava (30 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ese es otro tema, cuando yo era joven las eurocopas eran de 8 equipos y tenían nombre de ciudades, y duraban un suspiro
> 
> La última con 24 equipos, se hizo larguísima y la mitad de encuentros tenían escaso interés
> 
> Nos vamos a que los clubs quieren exprimir su vaca lechera y la fifa cada vez mete más competiciones y más largas y no hay fechas para tanto partido



La de 48 en principio no debería estar tan mal, ahí sí que no va a haber margen de error, la fase de grupos es un triangular y luego KO a partir de 1/16. Una cagada y te vas al carrer


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Coeficiente FIFA.
> 
> Quedar tercero en la Eurocopa no es moco de pavo y ganar contra selecciones europeas da mas puntos que contra las de Oceania, que de otra manera Nueva Zelanda seria siempre la primera del ranking.
> 
> Respecto al bombo... joer QUE ES UN MUNDIAL. Si esperamos que nos toquen peritas en dulce hasta la final, para eso nos apuntamos a la liga de futbito del barrio. No hay grupos o "lados de la tabla" mas faciles o dificiles; se tiene que ganar a todos los que se pongan por delante y punto.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Coeficiente FIFA.
> 
> Quedar tercero en la Eurocopa no es moco de pavo y ganar contra selecciones europeas da mas puntos que contra las de Oceania, que de otra manera Nueva Zelanda seria siempre la primera del ranking.
> 
> Respecto al bombo... joer QUE ES UN MUNDIAL. Si esperamos que nos toquen peritas en dulce hasta la final, para eso nos apuntamos a la liga de futbito del barrio. No hay grupos o "lados de la tabla" mas faciles o dificiles; se tiene que ganar a todos los que se pongan por delante y punto.



Mundial USA 94



Suecia queda tercera tras vencer a Arabia y a Rumanía en los penaltis, pierde contra Brasil y en la final de consolación gana a Bulgaria

Vamos un cuadro super complicado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Mar 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> La de 48 en principio no debería estar tan mal, ahí sí que no va a haber margen de error, la fase de grupos es un triangular y luego KO a partir de 1/16. Una cagada y te vas al carrer



Pero es un formato tra


Fornicious Jr dijo:


>



A eso me refería. Francia tuvo un camino mucho más duro y llegó cansada a la final.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Mundial USA 94
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006011
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí discrepo. Esa Suecia de Anderson y la Bulgaria de Stoichkov eran muy buenos rivales.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Aquí discrepo. Esa Suecia de Anderson y la Bulgaria de Stoichkov eran muy buenos rivales.



Por eso cuatro años más tarde les metimos 6 a Bulgaria


----------



## barullo (30 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Porque saben que es la única forma de jugar a un equipo que tiene el balón.



Pero es curioso que practicamente no se lo hacen a más equipos fuertes, sólo a España...

Y además equipos del nivel de España tipo Italia se rilan y plantean casi lo mismo que los débiles: 

el gol que le meten a España en semis de la euro lo tenían muy ensayado tras recuperar el balón el portero. Pero es que si no lo hubieran recuperado ahí seguirian mirando el balón como se lo pasan de un lado a otro sin olerlo...y eso lo hacen ante nosotros una Italia, una Francia, una Suiza, una Croacia etc.

Y el gol que les mete Morata haciendo paredes con Olmo todavía lo están mirando haber como coño se lo clavaron porque ni la vieron entre 3 centrales...


----------



## xilebo (30 Mar 2022)

*Italia siempre saca equipaciones preciosas*


----------



## Edge2 (30 Mar 2022)

Hoy no juega nadie o que?


----------



## xilebo (30 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hoy no juega nadie o que?



Sii los de la concacaf mexico usa y la final de oceania que ha ganado nueva zelanda ante la potente seleccion de salomon


----------



## Suprimo (30 Mar 2022)

El próximo mondial ya le va tocando a la Islas Salomon, menvda inyustisia llegar a la final para perder 

Y de paso que se clasifiquen 8 de los 10 países sudakas


----------



## Edge2 (30 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sii los de la concacaf mexico usa y la final de oceania que ha ganado nueva zelanda ante *la potente seleccion de salomon*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006046



No somos naide...


----------



## Edu.R (30 Mar 2022)

En un torneo tan corto, la suerte influye. Joder, anda que no hay ejemplos de semifinalistas que no han jugado contra nadie hasta esa ronda, y equipos que llegan a cuartos y ya se han tenido que cargar a 2-3 equipos buenos.

Obviamente para ganar el torneo, a 1-2 equipos buenos tienes que ganar como mínimo, pero alomejor llegas a semifinales, como Italia en 2006, sin haber jugado contra nadie (Ghana, EEUU, R.Checa, Australia y Ucrania) y luego en semifinales te sale el partido.

Turquía en 2002, para llegar a semifinales. Pasó como 2º de grupo ganando a China y empatando contra Costa Rica, y luego ganó a Japón y a Senegal. Wow. Y acabó siendo 3º porque ganó a Corea del Sur, que ya le habían regalado suficiente.  3º de un Mundial jugando contra 3 asiáticas, una africana y una norteamericana.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El próximo mondial ya le va tocando a la Islas Salomon, menvda inyustisia llegar a la final para perder
> 
> Y de paso que se clasifiquen 8 de los 10 países sudakas



Yo recuerdo con el FIFA 98 hacer la clasificación y luego ganar el mundial con Samoa Occidental


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Mar 2022)

Recuerdo como POLONIA no jug


Fornicious Jr dijo:


>



Polonia no jugó un solo amistoso en 2018 para quedar cabeza de grupo


----------



## barullo (30 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Italia siempre saca equipaciones preciosas*



Jajaja


----------



## VYP de Álava (31 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero es un formato tra
> 
> A eso me refería. Francia tuvo un camino mucho más duro y llegó cansada a la final.



Que es un formato tra


----------



## VYP de Álava (31 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hoy no juega nadie o que?



A ver si se da la carambola y se va al carrer Estados Unidos otra vez


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Por eso cuatro años más tarde les metimos 6 a Bulgaria
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006016



Tú lo has dicho: 4 años más tarde. En el 94 eran un avión.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sii los de la concacaf mexico usa y la final de oceania que ha ganado nueva zelanda ante la potente seleccion de salomon
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006046



Las repescas no deberían ser entre equipos del mismo continente sino entre equipos de todo el mundo. Italia se folla a todas esas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El próximo mondial ya le va tocando a la Islas Salomon, menvda inyustisia llegar a la final para perder
> 
> Y de paso que se clasifiquen 8 de los 10 países sudakas



Pues supongo que pasarán a 6-7 y africanas más de lo mismo, y asiáticas. Europa aumenta a 16, por lo que todos los grupos tendrían a una europea.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Que es un formato tra



No era un mensaje para ti.


----------



## VYP de Álava (31 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Las repescas no deberían ser entre equipos del mismo continente sino entre equipos de todo el mundo. Italia se folla a todas esas.



También dijeron eso de Macedonia del Norte...


----------



## xilebo (31 Mar 2022)

Las 32 selecciones se repartirán en ocho grupos de cuatro


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Las 32 selecciones se repartirán en ocho grupos de cuatro



Canadá, primera d conferencia al bombo 4, México y usa, segundones, pero al bombo 2 

Portugal clasificada en repesca, cabeza de serie 

Vale que el historial tenga cierto valor pero se ven muchas incongruencias 

Es más, si Italia en vez de caer en la repesca de Portugal, llega a caer en la de Ucrania, no se podría hacer el sorteo, ya que de ganar Italia, pasaba a ser cabeza de serie y de ganar gales, escocia o Ucrania el ganador iría al bombo 4


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (31 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Por eso cuatro años más tarde les metimos 6 a Bulgaria
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006016



Aquel día Bulgaria ya estaba eliminada y no se jugaba nada. Hubo biscotto entre Nigeria y Paraguay para mandarnos al carrer.


Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Cuál es el más tolai de cada bombo? Para saber cuáles le tocarán a catar
> 
> Y descartarlos como posibles rivales





xilebo dijo:


> Las 32 selecciones se repartirán en ocho grupos de cuatro



Mañana, sorteo a las 18:00.

Supongamos que de las repescas se clasifican Perú, Costa Rica y Gales.
En mi opinión:
Sorteo más asequible para España: Estados Unidos, Túnez y Arabia Saudí.
Sorteo más jodido: Alemania, Senegal o Marruecos y Ecuador.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Aquel día Bulgaria ya estaba eliminada y no se jugaba nada. Hubo biscotto entre Nigeria y Paraguay para mandarnos al carrer.
> 
> 
> Mañana, sorteo a las 18:00.
> ...



EEUU es flojito pero es un equipo joven, prefiero Dinamarca.

Jodido: Holanda y cualquier africana menos Tunez.


----------



## VYP de Álava (31 Mar 2022)

España
Arabia Saudí 
Senegal
Yankis


----------



## barullo (31 Mar 2022)

Da igual quién nos toque y si pasamos a octavos o no porque todos absolutamente todos nos van a jugar igual. Y en las eliminatorias si avanzamos será lo mismo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Da igual quién nos toque y si pasamos a octavos o no porque todos absolutamente todos nos van a jugar igual. Y en las eliminatorias si avanzamos será lo mismo



El problema es que no vale lo de que nos eliminen pronto y que así puedan tener días de descanso 

Cuando la mitad de los jugadores de la selección juega en la premier y la mayoría de jugadores top de la liga, son extranjeros


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

Simulador Sorteo Mundial 2022: así puedes simular tus equipos y grupos en Qatar


Se acerca el sorteo del Mundial 2022. Simula quiénes pueden ser los rivales de tu equipo y los grupos de la próxima Copa del Mundo que se juega en Qatar



as.com


----------



## xilebo (31 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Simulador Sorteo Mundial 2022: así puedes simular tus equipos y grupos en Qatar
> 
> 
> Se acerca el sorteo del Mundial 2022. Simula quiénes pueden ser los rivales de tu equipo y los grupos de la próxima Copa del Mundo que se juega en Qatar
> ...



Hemos venido a jugar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El problema es que no vale lo de que nos eliminen pronto y que así puedan tener días de descanso
> 
> Cuando la mitad de los jugadores de la selección juega en la premier y la mayoría de jugadores top de la liga, son extranjeros



Y eso es bueno ..así hemos aprendido a otras formas de jugar al fútbol


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Mar 2022)

España - Croacia - Túnez - Perú

A catar le ha tocado grupo chungo


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (31 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> EEUU es flojito pero es un equipo joven, prefiero Dinamarca.
> 
> Jodido: Holanda y cualquier africana menos Tunez.



Sus deseos son órdenes.
Supongamos que el sorteo está amañado y le ponen a Catar el grupo más Paco posible. Irían dentro EEUU y el africano más mediocre, Ghana. Necesariamente el último equipo sería un europeo. No les van a hacerse enfrentar a Lewandowski o Bale, así que Serbia. Especialista en cagarse encima en fases finales tras hacer muy buenas clasificatorias.

Con esta suposición, si nos tocara Dinamarca, el chiste se podría completar con Japón (fútbol técnico y alegre que nos viene bien, a diferencia de la disciplina coreana y el autobús iraní) y el que gane entre Costa Rica y Nueva Zelanda.




El peor de los casos, ¿Holanda y un africano que no sea Túnez? Senegal, que tiene el ranking FIFA más alto. En este, Canadá está por encima de Ecuador pero honestamente creo que el fútbol sudamericano tiene más nivel.



Aquí la web para hacer tu propio sorteo, se pueden poner bolas transparentes


----------



## Suprimo (31 Mar 2022)

Brasil, Serbia, Dinamarca y Canadá, va a estar intedezante


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1007299
> 
> 
> España - Croacia - Túnez - Perú
> ...



Firmo el grupo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Sus deseos son órdenes.
> Supongamos que el sorteo está amañado y le ponen a Catar el grupo más Paco posible. Irían dentro EEUU y el africano más mediocre, Ghana. Necesariamente el último equipo sería un europeo. No les van a hacerse enfrentar a Lewandowski o Bale, así que Serbia. Especialista en cagarse encima en fases finales tras hacer muy buenas clasificatorias.
> 
> Con esta suposición, si nos tocara Dinamarca, el chiste se podría completar con Japón (fútbol técnico y alegre que nos viene bien, a diferencia de la disciplina coreana y el autobús iraní) y el que gane entre Costa Rica y Nueva Zelanda.
> ...



Además nuestro cruce sería con el grupo Paco de Qatar.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (31 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Mundial USA 94
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006011
> 
> ...



En el 94 la Rumania de Hagi era uno de los mejores equipos, *que venian de* *eliminar a Argentina en octavos!!*

En la Eurocopa 16 Portugal se enfrento a Gales en semifinales, *porque estos ultimos acababan de eliminar a Belgica (la 1a del ranking FIFA)!!*

Que les expliquen a Argentina o Belgica si estaban en la parte "facil" del cuadro.


----------



## barullo (31 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El problema es que no vale lo de que nos eliminen pronto y que así puedan tener días de descanso
> 
> Cuando la mitad de los jugadores de la selección juega en la premier y la mayoría de jugadores top de la liga, son extranjeros



No entiendo qué quieres decir


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No entiendo qué quieres decir



Piensa que las jornadas de liga y copa que se pospongan debido al mundial hay que recuperarlas por lo que el calendario de la temporada que viene va a ir cargadito de partidos, y la fifa querrá sus parones de selecciones igual

Así que habrá jugadores que disputen la final del mundial y a la semana ya estén jugando dos partidos por semana durante varios meses


----------



## barullo (31 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Piensa que las jornadas de liga y copa que se pospongan debido al mundial hay que recuperarlas por lo que el calendario de la temporada que viene va a ir cargadito de partidos, y la fifa querrá sus parones de selecciones igual
> 
> Así que habrá jugadores que disputen la final del mundial y a la semana ya estén jugando dos partidos por semana durante varios meses



Yo me estaba refiriendo al estilo de juego de la selección y a lo que le plantean los rivales para derrotarla:

El autobús y más miedo que 7 viejas. Y lo hacen tanto Albanias como Francias.

Muchas veces leo quejas sobre lo aburrido que es ver a la selección (yo también me he quejado alguna vez) pero no nos damos cuenta (o no nos queremos dar cuenta más bien) que la culpa de eso la tienen los rivales que le tienen tanto miedo que se encierran y esperan salir a la contra. Todos los partidos se los plantean igual practicamente todos los rivales, y así es muy dificil jugar bonito o vertical y casi nadie hace esta lectura.


----------



## VYP de Álava (31 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Piensa que las jornadas de liga y copa que se pospongan debido al mundial hay que recuperarlas por lo que el calendario de la temporada que viene va a ir cargadito de partidos, y la fifa querrá sus parones de selecciones igual
> 
> Así que habrá jugadores que disputen la final del mundial y a la semana ya estén jugando dos partidos por semana durante varios meses



Pero la temporada no iba a empezar en julio?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Mar 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Pero la temporada no iba a empezar en julio?







__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com





12 de agosto dicen


----------



## sivigliano (31 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Piensa que las jornadas de liga y copa que se pospongan debido al mundial hay que recuperarlas por lo que el calendario de la temporada que viene va a ir cargadito de partidos, y la fifa querrá sus parones de selecciones igual
> 
> Así que habrá jugadores que disputen la final del mundial y a la semana ya estén jugando dos partidos por semana durante varios meses



Al no haber Eurocopa en 2023 se puede atrasar tres semanas el fin de la Liga hasta mediados de junio. No creo que eso sea mucho problema.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Al no haber Eurocopa en 2023 se puede atrasar tres semanas el fin de la Liga hasta mediados de junio. No creo que eso sea mucho problema.



A ver, retrasar el final no mejora el cansancio si juegas de febrero a junio dos partidos por semana


----------



## jus (1 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo me estaba refiriendo al estilo de juego de la selección y a lo que le plantean los rivales para derrotarla:
> 
> El autobús y más miedo que 7 viejas. Y lo hacen tanto Albanias como Francias.
> 
> Muchas veces leo quejas sobre lo aburrido que es ver a la selección (yo también me he quejado alguna vez) pero no nos damos cuenta (o no nos queremos dar cuenta más bien) que la culpa de eso la tienen los rivales que le tienen tanto miedo que se encierran y esperan salir a la contra. Todos los partidos se los plantean igual practicamente todos los rivales, y así es muy dificil jugar bonito o vertical y casi nadie hace esta lectura.



Eso es porque españa juega al tikitaka puro y duro, un puto rondo y cuando no hay calidad para replicar el mismo sistema no te queda que hacer un autobus puro.

El juego de españa se basa en dar mil vueltas al balón, yo un día vi a españa vs suecia en estocolmo cómo estando en la banda cerca del área sueca (tras un corner a favor o estando al lado del corner), empezó a retrasar el balón hasta llegar a UNAI!!!

No me extraña que el fútbol cada día interese menos, una cosa son las nuevas formas de ocio que no puedes hacer nada, pero otra cosa es tener un muermo de juego donde prima la posesión, circular el balón, balón al pie y pocos disparos y pocos centros. Todo medido con compás escuadra y cartabón. 

Cuando se tiene ese estilo de juego solo creas un ñordo de interés, me pasa a mí, que veo a la selección y me aburro. Da igual que metan 5 goles como contra islandia no hay verticalidad, no hay diversión. Es lo que hay.


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

*El grupo de la muerte... Literal.*


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

Faltan pvnteros laser


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

Hay equipos que últimamente nos tocan bastante y otros que no recuerdo haber jugado contra ellos.

Por ejemplo Croacia nos ha tocado muchisimas veces, o Suiza. Dinamarca en fase final creo que no nos toca desde hace mucho (Por lo menos antes del 92). Mexico también hace mucho que no nos toca.

Me pido una asiática para suavizar el grupo, y luego la peor combinación sería Europea + Sudamericana. Todo lo que sea evitar Europea + Sudamericana te deja un grupo más asequible. Lo idea sería una asiática y una Norteamericana, las africanas tienen su trampa también.

Y es FUNDAMENTAL coger uno de los primeros grupos. El G o el H tienen 3 dias menos de descanso para el mismo número de partidos. Cuanto mayor sea la letra, peor.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (1 Abr 2022)

A mí la verdad no me importa demasiado qué rivales tengamos en la primera fase, en ningún caso va a haber un grupo de la muerte con 3 equipos top. Lo que me importa es cómo quede nuestro cuadro (como tengamos unos teóricos cuartos de final contra Francia o Brasil mal asunto).


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> A mí la verdad no me importa demasiado qué rivales tengamos en la primera fase, en ningún caso va a haber un grupo de la muerte con 3 equipos top. Lo que me importa es cómo quede nuestro cuadro (como tengamos unos teóricos cuartos de final contra Francia o Brasil mal asunto).



Bueno, te tocan Alemania, Senegal y Ecuador y es un grupo jodidamente exigente sin necesidad.

Obviamente no es como antes que los bombos se hacian por confederación y te podía tocar el mejor de cada continente. 

Para mi, como digo, es fundamental jugar en los grupos B-D. Idealmente en el B, ya que tienes más descanso que nadie y el cruce muy dificilmente puede ser malo. Lo que no quiero son los grupos G y H.


----------



## VYP de Álava (1 Abr 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> A mí la verdad no me importa demasiado qué rivales tengamos en la primera fase, en ningún caso va a haber un grupo de la muerte con 3 equipos top. Lo que me importa es cómo quede nuestro cuadro (como tengamos unos teóricos cuartos de final contra Francia o Brasil mal asunto).



Un grupo con Alemania, Senegal y Ecuador es duro eh


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

Que nos meten a los moros del bombo 3 ni cotiza


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (1 Abr 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Un grupo con Alemania, Senegal y Ecuador es duro eh






Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, te tocan Alemania, Senegal y Ecuador y es un grupo jodidamente exigente sin necesidad.
> 
> Obviamente no es como antes que los bombos se hacian por confederación y te podía tocar el mejor de cada continente.
> 
> Para mi, como digo, es fundamental jugar en los grupos B-D. Idealmente en el B, ya que tienes más descanso que nadie y el cruce muy dificilmente puede ser malo. Lo que no quiero son los grupos G y H.



Bueno, no es un Italia, Inglaterra, Uruguay, Costa Rica como en 2014. Y en cuanto a Senegal, llevamos 4 décadas sobrevalorando al fútbol africano, que todo lo que ha conseguido son tres cuartos de final (Camerún en el 90, Senegal en el 02 y Ghana en el 2010). En cualquier caso la probabilidad de que nos toque un grupo muy difícil, pongamos que cada uno de nuestros rivales esté entre los dos más difíciles de cada bombo, es una entre 64. Es mucho más probable que Brasil o Francia sean nuestros teóricos rivales de cuartos de final.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hay equipos que últimamente nos tocan bastante y otros que no recuerdo haber jugado contra ellos.
> 
> Por ejemplo Croacia nos ha tocado muchisimas veces, o Suiza. Dinamarca en fase final creo que no nos toca desde hace mucho (Por lo menos antes del 92). Mexico también hace mucho que no nos toca.
> 
> ...





https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Historial_de_partidos_de_la_selección_de_fútbol_de_España


----------



## FeiJiao (1 Abr 2022)

Seria memorable que en este mundial se encuentren España y mi pais: Mexico


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

Últimos sorteos en Mundiales (Mundiales que tenían octavos de final).

1986 (D): Irlanda del Norte, Brasil, Argelia
1990 (E): Bélgica, Uruguay, Corea del Sur
1994 (C): Alemania, Bolivia, Corea del Sur
1998 (D): Bulgaria, Paraguay, Nigeria
2002 (B): Eslovenia, Paraguay, Sudáfirca
2006 (H): Ucrania, Túnez, Arabia Saudi
2010 (H): Suiza, Chile, Honduras
2014 (B): Paises Bajos, Chile, Australia
2018 (B): Portugal, Irán, Marruecos

Vemos que siempre nos ha tocado jugar con un europeo (9 de 9), 7 de 9 veces con un Sudamericano, 5 de 9 con un africano (Todos diferentes), 5 de 9 con un asiático (Tomando Australia como asiático), y solo 1 vez de 9 con un norteamericano.

Respecto a los grupos, el B nos ha tocado tres veces, dos veces el D y el H, y luego una vez el C y el E.
El F y el G no nos han tocado nunca (Y el A tampoco, pero este al ser para el organizador no podía ser muchas veces).


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (1 Abr 2022)

La mascota es un pañuelo moruno


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

Moritos blanqueado su imagen, no se podía saber


----------



## El Pionero (1 Abr 2022)

No sabía que Casper era la mascota del mundial


----------



## El Pionero (1 Abr 2022)

Podría haber sido una cabra, un Yihadista o un mena como mascota.

Les pegan más


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

Donde esté naranjito...


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

Fijaros la diferencia:

Si ganas el grupo B:
3º partido -- 4 dias de descanso -- Octavos -- 5 dias de descanso -- Cuartos -- 3 dias de descanso -- Semifinal

Si ganas el grupo G:
3º partido -- 2 dias de descanso -- Octavos -- 3 dias de descanso -- Cuartos -- 3 dias de descanso -- Semifinal

Tienes hasta CUATRO dias más de descanso en función del grupo que te toque. Hay que evitar el grupo G como sea.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

Y ahora sale la pvta de algún jeque


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Fijaros la diferencia:
> 
> Si ganas el grupo B:
> 3º partido -- 4 dias de descanso -- Octavos -- 5 dias de descanso -- Cuartos -- 3 dias de descanso -- Semifinal
> ...



También es verdad que si te toca el B empiezas antes y tienes menos días para prepararlo.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (1 Abr 2022)

Esta debe ser la única mujer de Catar a la que permitirán vestir a lo Jennifer López en El Anillo 



Suprimo dijo:


> Donde esté naranjito...



Ha salido en el vídeo de dibujos animados, ya cuarentón y con dos niños


----------



## El Pionero (1 Abr 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Esta debe ser la única mujer de Catar a la que permitirán vestir a lo Jennifer López en El Anillo
> 
> 
> Ha salido en el vídeo de dibujos animados, ya cuarentón y con dos niños



Nos conocen bien. El típico Joaquín carapadre cuarentón


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

Manolo Lama un cachondo:"si hablo más alto me degüellan. Literalmente.".


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> También es verdad que si te toca el B empiezas antes y tienes menos días para prepararlo.



Creo que el descanso es más importante durante el torneo que no 1-2 dias más de preparación. Mi opinión.


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Manolo Lama un cachondo:"si hablo más alto me degüellan. Literalmente.".



Jajajajaj pero habeis visto el lujo de la presentacion ? escenario, sillones individuales para el publico, mucho jeque. la puerta del plato parece la de una catedral


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

La FIFA siempre inspirándose en Eurovisión para hacer las galas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Creo que el descanso es más importante durante el torneo que no 1-2 dias más de preparación. Mi opinión.



No sé yo. Mejor que nos toque de los últimos grupos. Tienes casi 1 semana más de preparación. En Sudáfrica ganamos estando en los últimos grupos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

Sale el corrup....Infantino.


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La FIFA siempre inspirándose en Eurovisión para hacer las galas



El ultimo de los pelos que ha actuado, cancion digna de eurovision


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

El calbo orgullosísimo, en la cuenta corriente


----------



## Suburban2 (1 Abr 2022)

Mandela, Gandhi, Infantino....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

Me estoy durmiendo. ¿Por qué tanta puta mierda?


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No sé yo. Mejor que nos toque de los últimos grupos. Tienes casi 1 semana más de preparación. En Sudáfrica ganamos estando en los últimos grupos.



Ya, pero en otros Mundiales el calendario no está tan compacto y siempre tienes 4 dias de descanso. Aquí te puede pasar que juegues el día 2 por la noche, y el día 5 por la tarde.


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sale el corrup....Infantino.



Os acordais de donde salio infantino ? si era el que sacaba las bolas en el sorteo de la champions y demas cosas, como escalo tanto este hombre hasta ser presidente de la LIFO


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya, pero en otros Mundiales el calendario no está tan compacto y siempre tienes 4 dias de descanso. Aquí te puede pasar que juegues el día 2 por la noche, y el día 5 por la tarde.



Los horarios en Qatar son 13,16,19 y 22, y los horarios se pactan con las teles por los derechos. España es muy probable que siempre juegue a las 22.


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los horarios en Qatar son 13,16,19 y 22, y los horarios se pactan con las teles por los derechos. España es muy probable que siempre juegue a las 22.



Perfecto, en prime time en España


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Os acordais de donde salio infantino ? si era el que sacaba las bolas en el sorteo de la champions y demas cosas, como escalo tanto este hombre hasta ser presidente de la LIFO



niño de papá:Gianni Infantino - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Perfecto, en prime time en España



En España sería a las 20:00.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los horarios en Qatar son 13,16,19 y 22, y los horarios se pactan con las teles por los derechos. España es muy probable que siempre juegue a las 22.



Sacto, ya han dicho que los horarios aun no estan programados segun el grupo y posicion, como en todos los mundiales anteriores.

Los partidos se jugaran segun las audiencias potenciales.

Y me parece bien. No era de recibo que un Inglaterra-Alemania se jugara a las cuatro de la tarde y un Ghana-Dinamarca a las ocho.


----------



## fred (1 Abr 2022)

Da un poco de miedo ese niño.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

fred dijo:


> Da un poco de miedo ese niño.



Al menos es Europeo


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En España sería a las 20:00.



Ah vale tmb buena hora para verlo


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

Firmaríamos lo que ha salido en el simulacro: España, Estados Unidos, Irán y Ucrania, Escocia o Gales.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

Si, los horarios de los grupos se pondrán en funcion de las audiencias potenciales, esto se puede hacer porque todos los estadios están juntos.

España jugará siempre a las 5 o a las 8.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

40 minvtos van ya


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 40 minvtos van ya



Y lo que queda, estan presentando ahora a un monton de ex jugadores


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 40 minvtos van ya



Pero si siempre es igual, es una hora de rollo y luego el sorteo en 20 minutos.


----------



## fred (1 Abr 2022)

No salen Xavi,Will Smith o el Doctor Carballo,esto es una estafa.


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

Se le ve feliz en Qatar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Se le ve feliz en Qatar



Me cae bien, no va de falso por la vida.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Se le ve feliz en Qatar



Luis Enrique no es mucho de ir a saraos a comer canapes de caviar y chupar pollas de fifas y prensa, de eso puedes estar seguro.


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

Empieza ya las bolas !


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

Inglaterra coge el mejor grupo. Más descanso y cruce fácil.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

Pues España en la segunda zona


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

España grupo E


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

Bueno, el E


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

Posible España - Brasil en Cuartos


----------



## FeiJiao (1 Abr 2022)

Cruce probable contra Belgica...


----------



## fred (1 Abr 2022)

Esperemos que Alemania caiga en la parte de Argentina-Francia.


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Posible España - Brasil en Cuartos



E Inglaterra ya esta en semis, va por lado de Qatar


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

La fase final debería de ser por sorteo


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

Paises Bajos - Inglaterra en octavos sería gostoso.


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

Holanda en grupo de qatar, pues ya hay unos cuartos Holanda Inglaterra


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

Inglaterra por dios que suerte.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

Pues salvo que nos toque Croacia se viene rival gordo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Abr 2022)

Ay Alemania


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Ay Alemania



Nos va a caer la gorda


----------



## fred (1 Abr 2022)

Se viene Germania


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

Estoy temblando


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Estoy temblando



No te levantes, ahi va alemania pa españa


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (1 Abr 2022)

Francia y Dinamarca. Ya pastelearon en el 2018. Que se sigan besando.

Nos tocó el gordo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Ay Alemania


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

La ultima vez españa metio 6-0 a alemania  domingo 27 noviembre seria


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

Y sale ahora Croacia


----------



## El Pionero (1 Abr 2022)

Alemania al igual que en 94


----------



## fred (1 Abr 2022)

Senegal y Ecuador nos esperan,ya se dijo por aquí.


----------



## FeiJiao (1 Abr 2022)

Alemania ya jubilo su generacion poderosa, todo puede pasar


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

Portugal Uruguay
Brazil Suiza


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (1 Abr 2022)

Bélgica o Croacia en octavos y luego Brasil. Si llegamos.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

U r gay con Portugal, nos joden a nosotros


----------



## El Pionero (1 Abr 2022)

Donde está el tito Floren para meter bolas calientes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

España tiene que intentar ser segunda para no tener a Brasil en cuartos.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

El grupo B el grupo PACO de mierda.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

Ahora nos toca mohameds


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

Y


̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> España tiene que intentar ser segunda para no tener a Brasil en cuartos.



Y quieres a Bélgica en Octavos.


----------



## El Pionero (1 Abr 2022)

Irán contra Estados Unidos


----------



## Walter Sobchak (1 Abr 2022)

Vaya chollo Inglaterra.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

Japón sería bueno


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (1 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> U r gay con Portugal, nos joden a nosotros



Ya se cruzaron en octavos en el pasado mundial. Ganó Uruguay.

Brasil siempre con su enorme suerte en los sorteos.


----------



## fred (1 Abr 2022)

Japón o corea no que son muy aburridos,mejor los morunos.


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Donde está el tito Floren para meter bolas calientes


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

El grupo C está chillo


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El grupo C está chillo



Argentina mexico polonia, casi na


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

SE han saltado 3 grupos de golpe


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

Japon o Marruecos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

Como nos caiga Marruecos me cago en dios.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

2 txinos y los moros quedan


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Como nos caiga Marruecos me cago en dios.



Y en los moros


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

Marruecos no sería rival fácil.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (1 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> SE han saltado 3 grupos de golpe



No puede haber más de dos europeos por grupo.

Brasil y su potra. Suiza, Serbia y un equipucho del bombo 4. Ni queriendo les sale un sorteo tan fácil.


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

España Alemania Japon


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

Bueno, el mejor de los 3 que quedaban.


----------



## FeiJiao (1 Abr 2022)

Japos con España


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

Empezamos con uno del grupo 4 y acabamos con Japon.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Abr 2022)

El japones se ha cagao en la puta, pero como son educados no lo ha dejado entrever.


----------



## FeiJiao (1 Abr 2022)

A ver la reaccion de Kira sensei y Nekojitablog


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

Pues me apetecia Japón, no hemos jugado nunca creo.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

Grupo H otro grupo paco


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

Esperemos que no sea africano.


----------



## fred (1 Abr 2022)

Joder con los condicionantes.


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esperemos que no sea africano.



Pues el europeo no puede ser seguro, habria 3


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

Qatar - Ecuador

Más paco y revientan


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

Qatar ecuador senegal holanda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

Inaugural Qatar-Ecuador. Ecuador y Senegal van a ser robados.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Qatar ecuador senegal holanda



Los mundiales son así de coloridos.


----------



## fred (1 Abr 2022)

Tito debería dar clases de bolas a los qataries,para ser afitrión les han jodido bien.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (1 Abr 2022)

pues Brasil es nuestro rival teórico en cuartos final

mal asunto


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

Argentina arabia saudi mexico polonia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

Nos va a tocar un africano. Recuerdos de Francia 98.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> pues Brasil es nuestro rival teórico en cuartos final
> 
> mal asunto



Hay que quedar segundos.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

Catar - Ecuador abre el Mundial


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (1 Abr 2022)

Nos toca Costa Rica o nueva Zelanda. Suerte.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

Pues nos toca rival PACO


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

Nueva zelanda o costa rica pa españa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

Tenemos suerte y nos meten al ganador del Costa Rica-Nueva Zelanda.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

Pues al final España tiene grupo blanquito


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

Costa Rica, Alemania, Japon.


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

Hemos evitado camerun ghana o canada, menos mal


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (1 Abr 2022)

Y a Qatar no le han amañado el sorteo. Holanda, Senegal y Ecuador no es un grupo fácil. Dudo mucho que Qatar pase a octavos (con árbitros honestos se entiende).


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

Pues el grupo de cruce está igualadillo.


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

Portugal ghana uruguay korea


----------



## fred (1 Abr 2022)

Ya ni hay grupo de la muerte,vaya estafa.


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues el grupo de cruce está igualadillo.



Pues belgica canada marruecos croacia


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (1 Abr 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> No puede haber más de dos europeos por grupo.
> 
> Brasil y su potra. Suiza, Serbia y un equipucho del bombo 4. Ni queriendo les sale un sorteo tan fácil.



Brasil es la mas mimada de la fifa. Alguno recuerda algún robo a brasil? Fallo en contra aunq sea pequeño?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Y a Qatar no le han amañado el sorteo. Holanda, Senegal y Ecuador no es un grupo fácil. Dudo mucho que Qatar pase a octavos (con árbitros honestos se entiende).



     Ni de coña. Qatar pasa.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (1 Abr 2022)

Catar Ecuador. El partido inaugural más PACO de la Historia


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

Pues el grupo de España bien, pero luego el B es mierda


----------



## Edge2 (1 Abr 2022)

Alemania, Japon...


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (1 Abr 2022)

Bueno, pues el grupo que nos ha tocado no me disgusta. Pero el cuadro es un putadón con Brasil como teórico rival en cuartos si somos primero de grupo o Bélgica en octavos si somos segundos. Pero como dicen los entrenadores, las 32 clasificadas son todos grandísimas selecciones y nos da igual quién nos toque (claro que sí, guapi).


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Abr 2022)

Pues el grupo de Brasil no me parece un paseo.

Serbia gano el grupo de clasificacion con Portugal y Suiza a los italianos.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Abr 2022)

*El ganador del Costa Rica-Nueva Zelanda, tercer rival de España*


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Abr 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Bueno, pues el grupo que nos ha tocado no me disgusta. Pero el cuadro es un putadón con Brasil como teórico rival en cuartos si somos primero de grupo o Bélgica en octavos si somos segundos. Pero como dicen los entrenadores, las 32 clasificadas son todos grandísimas selecciones y nos da igual quién nos toque (claro que sí, guapi).



Y por el otro lado teoricamente nos cruzariamos con Holanda, Argentina, Inglaterra o Francia.

Que quereis, que nos regalen llegar a la final?


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (1 Abr 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Brasil es la mas mimada de la fifa. Alguno recuerda algún robo a brasil? Fallo en contra aunq sea pequeño?



Lo de Francia también se las trae...


----------



## VYP de Álava (1 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Inaugural Qatar-Ecuador. Ecuador y Senegal van a ser robados.



A ver como llega Ecuador en noviembre pero ahora mismo se los meriendan fácil.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (1 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ni de coña. Qatar pasa.



Pues?. Dudas de la honestidad de los árbitros?. Desde cuándo la FIFA ha mostrado el mínimo indicio de corrupción?


----------



## VYP de Álava (1 Abr 2022)

Costa Rica, Alemania y Japón... Esta vez no ha tocado ninguna perita en dulce


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

Pues nada, Bélgica, Brasil, Holanda y Francia para ser campeones.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Pues?. Dudas de la honestidad de los árbitros?. Desde cuándo la FIFA ha mostrado el mínimo indicio de corrupción?



Nunca jamás. Uno que es desconfiado.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (1 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y por el otro lado teoricamente nos cruzariamos con Holanda, Argentina, Inglaterra o Francia.
> 
> Que quereis, que nos regalen llegar a la final?



Ya, en cuartos de final o tienes suerte o ya te toca un rival top, pero Portugal, Holanda o la Argentina actual son más asequibles que Francia o Brasil.


----------



## VYP de Álava (1 Abr 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Ya, en cuartos de final o tienes suerte o ya te toca un rival top, pero Portugal, Holanda o la Argentina actual son más asequibles que Francia o Brasil.



Holanda primero tiene que pasar de grupo que no lo veo tan claro. Son una broma.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (1 Abr 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Lo de Francia también se las trae...



A francia ya la regalaron el mundial 2018


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

He hecho una captura de las cuotas antes el sorteo, vamos a dejar un rato que se estabilicen para ver a quien le dan más "opciones".


----------



## Edge2 (1 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues el grupo de España bien, pero luego el B es mierda



Estados unidos-Iran...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (1 Abr 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Ya, en cuartos de final o tienes suerte o ya te toca un rival top, pero Portugal, Holanda o la Argentina actual son más asequibles que Francia o Brasil.



Brasil lleva desde 2002 sin ser primer nivel.
Lo que pasa es que atracan cual macacos de las favelas.


----------



## Artigas (1 Abr 2022)

El único grupo dudoso es el de Brasil, pero ya sabemos dónde queda la sede de la FIFA. Los demás tienen favoritos claros.

Ya empiezo a hacer fuerza por Dinamarca en octavos, si los traemos de vuelta a los Laudrup sería lo óptimo. Ojalá que toque Francia así se acaba rápido el invento marketinero y puedo volver a alentar normalmente a mi selección.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

El grupo más fácil es con diferencia el B. Vamos que Gales o Escocia (O Ucrania) pueden hasta clasificarse.  

Los más igualados son el A y el H. No veo ningún claro favorito ahi, ni alguien a quien descartar directamente. Quizas Corea en el H, pero tampoco.

El grupo de Francia (D) el de Bélgica (F) y el de Brasil (G) son tramposillos, son paises que no tienen mucho nombre pero muchos tienen buen equipo.

El E, el nuestro, es el que parece más claro el top-2. Y luego nos quedaría el C, donde Arabia Saudi parece que no tiene nada que hacer y Argentina es favorita, aunque le pueden birlar el primer puesto.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (1 Abr 2022)

Pues yo creo que de los grandes, el "favorito" para caer en fase de grupos es Argentina. Viejos con mucho ganado y poco por ganar. Ya se llevaron un susto en Rusia. Polonia saldrá sin miedo y sin piedad como hizo Croacia. Y México siempre lucha, mandó a casa a Alemania en 2018.

Se masca la tragedia, che boludo.


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Abr 2022)

Dejad los lloriqueos. Que te toque un segundo TOP en un grupo sencillo, no importa gran cosa. Estas en octavos si o si. 

Y viendo los dos cuadros a partir de octavos, tampoco hay gran diferencia. Jugarte una semi contra francia o alemania es lo mismo. Jugarte unos octavos contra dinamarca o croacia es lo mismo. Cruzarte en cuartos contra brasil o argentina, es exactamente el mismo nivel de exigencia. 

Aqui lo unico importante es que por primera vez en la historia vamos a jugar un mundial en Diciembre. Un mundial en el que nuestros jugadores no van a llegar despues de 70 partidos y 5 competiciones con el barcelona o el madrid. Si no hay lesiones deberiamos VOLAR. Y volando hay muy poquitas selecciones que le compitan a esta España.


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

*GRUPO E*
España, Costa Rica-Nueva Zelanda, Alemania, Japón

*Primera jornada: 23 de noviembre*

España-Repesca

Alemania-Japón

*Segunda jornada: 27 de noviembre*

España-Alemania

Repesca-Japón

*Tercera jornada: 1 de diciembre*

España-Japón

Repesca-Alemania


----------



## VYP de Álava (1 Abr 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Pues yo creo que de los grandes, el "favorito" para caer en fase de grupos es Argentina. Viejos con mucho ganado y poco por ganar. Ya se llevaron un susto en Rusia. Polonia saldrá sin miedo y sin piedad como hizo Croacia. Y México siempre lucha, mandó a casa a Alemania en 2018.
> 
> Se masca la tragedia, che boludo.



Yo confío en México y Polonia. Los pechofrio a llorar a Jerusalén de vuelta.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

Bueno, para los horarios habrá que esperar, ya que irán por audiencia. Pero vamos, me imagino que jugaremos a las 5 o a las 8 siempre. Las eliminatorias pueden ser a las 4 o a las 8.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (1 Abr 2022)

Pues un teórico cuadro hasta la final (que luego saltará por los aires, por supuesto) es:


Cuartos de final:

Ruta 1: Holanda-(Gales o USA) contra Argentina-Dinamarca

Ruta 2: (España o Alemania)-Croacia contra Brasil-Uruguay


Ruta 3: Inglaterra-Senegal contra Francia-(México o Polonia)

Ruta 4: Bélgica-(España o Alemania) contra Portugal-Suiza


Semifinales:

Ruta 1 contra Ruta 2
Ruta 3 contra Ruta 4

Si somos primeros de grupo vamos por la Ruta 2, si somos segundos vamos por la Ruta 4.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Dejad los lloriqueos. Que te toque un segundo TOP en un grupo sencillo, no importa gran cosa. Estas en octavos si o si.
> 
> Y viendo los dos cuadros a partir de octavos, tampoco hay gran diferencia. Jugarte una semi contra francia o alemania es lo mismo. Jugarte unos octavos contra dinamarca o croacia es lo mismo. Cruzarte en cuartos contra brasil o argentina, es exactamente el mismo nivel de exigencia.
> 
> Aqui lo unico importante es que por primera vez en la historia vamos a jugar un mundial en Diciembre. Un mundial en el que nuestros jugadores no van a llegar despues de 70 partidos y 5 competiciones con el barcelona o el madrid. Si no hay lesiones deberiamos VOLAR. Y volando hay muy poquitas selecciones que le compitan a esta España.





Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Pues un teórico cuadro hasta la final (que luego saltará por los aires, por supuesto) es:
> 
> 
> Cuartos de final:
> ...



Pues os digo una cosa, es verdad que Brasil en Cuartos, pero en la ruta 1 no hay nada que digas buffff que difícil. Es mejor ser primeros, y si tenemos suerte y Brasil la caga, que todo puede ser, se nos queda un camino relativamente asequible. Porque si eres 2º, te comes a Bélgica, y luego Inglaterra o Francia en semis, aunque los cuartos podrían ser un poco más asequibles (Y tampoco, porque te toca una europea tramposa que no se ha visto en esas casi en la vida).

Todo esto supuestamente, yo creo que Dinamarca a Francia le puede dar guerra, y no es tan evidente que todo vaya a ir según lo esperado. 

Hay que salir a golear a Costa Rica o Nueva Zelanda, que en caso de empate a puntos cuenta la diferencia de goles general. Con eso, lo dejas muy encarrilado, incluso aunque pierdas con Alemania te puede valer un empate paco con Japón el último día.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

¿Cuál diriáis que es el partido MOHAMED de mierda?

El Catar - Ecuador es bastante MOHAMED de mierda, y encima es el primero de todos.


----------



## VYP de Álava (1 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Cuál diriáis que es el partido MOHAMED de mierda?
> 
> El Catar - Ecuador es bastante MOHAMED de mierda, y encima es el primero de todos.



Irán-Estados Unidos claramente


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (1 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Cuál diriáis que es el partido MOHAMED de mierda?
> 
> El Catar - Ecuador es bastante MOHAMED de mierda, y encima es el primero de todos.



Bueno, Ecuador ha sido tercera en la clasificación de Sudamérica, yo no la despreciaría. El más Mohamed, y además literalmente, sería el Túnez-Emiratos, que no va a suceder (será Túnez-Perú, que también es bastante Paco).


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Abr 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Dejad los lloriqueos. Que te toque un segundo TOP en un grupo sencillo, no importa gran cosa. Estas en octavos si o si.
> 
> Y viendo los dos cuadros a partir de octavos, tampoco hay gran diferencia. Jugarte una semi contra francia o alemania es lo mismo. Jugarte unos octavos contra dinamarca o croacia es lo mismo. Cruzarte en cuartos contra brasil o argentina, es exactamente el mismo nivel de exigencia.



Es que ademas, te tiene que dar igual que te toque Brasil o su puta mama en octavos o en la final; tienes que vencerles para levantar la copa.

De otra manera, cual es nuestro objetivo en el Mundial? Intentar quedar lo mas arriba como un Mexico cualquiera?


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, posibilidades de clasificación, según las casas de apuestas (No de ganar el grupo, de clasificarse a Octavos):

Grupo A
Paises Bajos 83%
Senegal 54%
Ecuador 46%
Catar 17%

Grupo B
Inglaterra 94%
EEUU 46%
Repescado europeo 42%
Irán 18%

Grupo C
Argentina 91%
Mexico 49%
Polonia 48%
Arabia Saudi 12%

Grupo D
Francia 90%
Dinamarca 61%
Repescado 30%
Túnez 19%

Grupo E
España 87%
Alemania 85%
Japón 20%
Repescado 8%

Grupo F
Bélgica 86%
Croacia 60%
Marruecos 27%
Canadá 27%

Grupo G
Brasil 88%
Suiza 43%
Serbia 41%
Camerún 28%

Grupo H
Portugal 82%
Uruguay 60%
Ghana 29%
Corea del Sur 29%


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Catar - Ecuador abre el Mundial



*PARTIDAZO!*


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (1 Abr 2022)

De todas formas, creo que empieza a haber un optimismo excesivo que no es bueno porque luego vienen los chascos. Yo no creo que la aspiración de España (ahora, en 2022) sea ganar el Mundial. Hay un núcleo de 5-6 chavales de 18-24 años con calidad y personalidad que ya han demostrado cosas en poco tiempo (terceros en la Eurocopa, subcampeones olímpicos, subcampeones de la Nations League), pero a los que creo que aún no ha llegado su momento. Como la Alemania de los Neuer, Kross, Muller, Ozil, Boateng, etc, en el 2010. La madurez y el sí ser claros aspirantes a los títulos, si ese núcleo progresa bien más la contribución de los que acompañen (que siempre serán más o menos buenos, es España), llegará en el 2026-28. De momento exijámosles lo que sea justo exigirles, no más.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Abr 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> De todas formas, creo que empieza a haber un optimismo excesivo que no es bueno porque luego vienen los chascos. Yo no creo que la aspiración de España (ahora, en 2022) sea ganar el Mundial. Hay un núcleo de 5-6 chavales de 18-24 años con calidad y personalidad que ya han demostrado cosas en poco tiempo (terceros en la Eurocopa, subcampeones olímpicos, subcampeones de la Nations League), pero a los que creo que aún no ha llegado su momento. Como la Alemania de los Neuer, Kross, Muller, Ozil, Boateng, etc, en el 2010. La madurez y el sí ser claros aspirantes a los títulos, si ese núcleo progresa bien más la contribución de los que acompañen (que siempre serán más o menos buenos, es España), llegará en el 2026-28. De momento exijámosles lo que sea justo exigirles, no más.



Si juega Ansu-Fati y los de arriba tienen más gol que en la Eurocopa nos irá bien.

Yo espero que lleguen lejos, muchos que son jóvenes ya no lo serán tanto en el mundial y hay gente muy buena.

Con un poco de suerte hasta podemos tener posibilidades de ganarlo,


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (1 Abr 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Si juega Ansu-Fati y los de arriba tienen más gol que en la Eurocopa nos irá bien.
> 
> Yo espero que lleguen lejos, muchos que son jóvenes ya no lo serán tanto en el mundial y hay gente muy buena.
> 
> Con un poco de suerte hasta podemos tener posibilidades de ganarlo,



Ojalá volviese Ansu, pero me temo que lo hemos perdido como futuro crack, son ya demasiadas lesiones graves.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (1 Abr 2022)

Chollo para Holanda e Inglaterra, Argentina tampoco puede quejarse, nuestro grupo y el de Belgica parecen los mas claros. El grupo de Brasil me parece el mas de fuerte.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Abr 2022)

- Los favoritisimos son Brasil, Inglaterra y Francia.

- Luego en segunda linea están Argentina, España, Bélgica, Alemania, Paises Bajos y Portugal. 
No son máximos aspirantes, pero no sería una bomba total que ganasen o que llegasen a la final.

- Y luego una tercera linea de posibles "outsiders", que son buenos equipos, pero por detrás de los otros 9: Dinamarca, Uruguay y Croacia. No sería absolutamente inconcebible que llegasen muy lejos, pero sería muy llamativo.

- Finalmente ya vienen cosas como Senegal, Suiza, EEUU, Mexico, Serbia o Polonia, que cualquier cosa que sea pasar de Cuartos ya sería una sorpresa.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Abr 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Ojalá volviese Ansu, pero me temo que lo hemos perdido como futuro crack, son ya demasiadas lesiones graves.



Esperemos que no.

De todas maneras, hay equipo para hacer cosas. Si todo el mundo nos juega con los calzoncillos cagados será por algo, y en el grupo nos ha tocado Alemania, que proponen a través de su juego y no se dedican, únicamente, a destruir el del contrario.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (1 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> - Los favoritisimos son Brasil, Inglaterra y Francia.
> 
> - Luego en segunda linea están Argentina, España, Bélgica, Alemania, Paises Bajos y Portugal.
> No son máximos aspirantes, pero no sería una bomba total que ganasen o que llegasen a la final.
> ...



Yo no creo que Inglaterra este en el primer grupo de favoritos, para mi los maximos candisatos son Brasil y Francia y un escalon por debajo Argentina. Me sorprenderia que el campeon no fuera uno de esos 3.


----------



## VYP de Álava (1 Abr 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Si juega Ansu-Fati y los de arriba tienen más gol que en la Eurocopa nos irá bien.
> 
> Yo espero que lleguen lejos, muchos que son jóvenes ya no lo serán tanto en el mundial y hay gente muy buena.
> 
> Con un poco de suerte hasta podemos tener posibilidades de ganarlo,



AnsunFati está acabado, olvidate


----------



## VYP de Álava (1 Abr 2022)

Yo no sé que le veis a Argentina para considerarla tan favorita, tiene un juego ramplón y defensa floja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> A ver como llega Ecuador en noviembre pero ahora mismo se los meriendan fácil.



Qatar se ha gastado mucha pasta. Apuesta a que no cae en primera fase.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Yo no sé que le veis a Argentina para considerarla tan favorita, tiene un juego ramplón y defensa floja



Con Scaloni ha mejorado mucho. No la veo favorita pero sí en un segundo escalón.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Holanda primero tiene que pasar de grupo que no lo veo tan claro. Son una broma.



No, no lo son. La Holanda de Van Gaal es un rival a tener en cuenta. La de De Boer no, y han recuperado a Van Dijk. No los quiero en mi camino.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> A francia ya la regalaron el mundial 2018



Y el del 98.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Pues yo creo que de los grandes, el "favorito" para caer en fase de grupos es Argentina. Viejos con mucho ganado y poco por ganar. Ya se llevaron un susto en Rusia. Polonia saldrá sin miedo y sin piedad como hizo Croacia. Y México siempre lucha, mandó a casa a Alemania en 2018.
> 
> Se masca la tragedia, che boludo.



Nah. Polonia es un equipo viejo que ya se quedó en primera fase en la euro y se metió en la repesca de chiripa, y Mexico con el Tata no los quieren ni en su país. Juegan muy mal. Grupo fácil para los boludos.


----------



## barullo (1 Abr 2022)

¿Y en qué grupo están los spaghetti?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *GRUPO E*
> España, Costa Rica-Nueva Zelanda, Alemania, Japón
> 
> *Primera jornada: 23 de noviembre*
> ...



Me temo cerrojazo en el primer partido, desesperación en el segundo y tener que ganar sí o sí el tercero.


----------



## VYP de Álava (1 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No, no lo son. La Holanda de Van Gaal es un rival a tener en cuenta. La de De Boer no, y han recuperado a Van Dijk. No los quiero en mi camino.



Lo de Catar da igual, no es creíble, igual ganan a Senegal y poco más. De Holanda no me sorprendería que no pasaran la fase de grupos.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Abr 2022)

España tiene que ir a luchar por ser primero de grupo, después ya se vera quien te toca. Que el grupo de Brasil ojito que es peliagudo, Serbia y Suiza son equipos muy duros y curtidos, no va a ser fácil ganarles y como Brasil se despiste igual no queda primera.

Y si quedamos segundos pues igualmente para llegar a la final hay que ganar todos los partidos, por lo que lo importante es clasificarse y no cagarla en el primer partido. Y esa es la clave no cagarla, que no es la primera vez que empezamos con mal pie un mundial, a veces lo arreglamos pero otras nos quedamos fuera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ooooooooh



Joder es la entrada a Mordor!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Abr 2022)

Alemania lo normal es que nos meta 5.

Japón nos puede dar por culo, tiene talento y son físicos, si además juega fukuoka será complicado.

Al único que podemos ganar es al otro.

No pasamos de grupo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Abr 2022)

En el grupo de Inglaterra, habrá miedo la última jornada, dependiendo de lo descarados que hayan sido los robos en la primera fase en el grupo de Catar


----------



## PalPueblo (1 Abr 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Yo no sé que le veis a Argentina para considerarla tan favorita, tiene un juego ramplón y defensa floja



Que le van a regalar a Messi la despedida... y que aunque ya viejo tiene al Fideo, que te saca de cualquier embrollo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> España tiene que ir a luchar por ser primero de grupo, después ya se vera quien te toca. Que el grupo de Brasil ojito que es peliagudo, Serbia y Suiza son equipos muy duros y curtidos, no va a ser fácil ganarles y como Brasil se despiste igual no queda primera.
> 
> Y si quedamos segundos pues igualmente para llegar a la final hay que ganar todos los partidos, por lo que lo importante es clasificarse y no cagarla en el primer partido. Y esa es la clave no cagarla, que no es la primera vez que empezamos con mal pie un mundial, a veces lo arreglamos pero otras nos quedamos fuera.



Te compro lo de Suiza pero no lo de Serbia. Es un rival bastante pobre que aún no saben como han llegado aquí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## VYP de Álava (1 Abr 2022)

PalPueblo dijo:


> Que le van a regalar a Messi la despedida... y que aunque ya viejo tiene al Fideo, que te saca de cualquier embrollo.



Lo dudo bastante. Está haciendo el ridículo en Francia, en la Champions, y también lo va a hacer en el Mundial. Pecho frío está acabado.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Abr 2022)

Tal como está el cuadro igual nos sale más a cuenta quedar segundos



Si quedamos segundos de grupo:

Octavos contra Bélgica
Cuartos contra Uruguay
Semis contra Francia o Inglaterra
Final contra Brasil, Argentina o Alemania


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Abr 2022)

ah japon que recuerods de las olimpiadas toda la competicion jugnado con un 4-4-2 como en oliver y benji ,para que luego nos sacaron un 5-4-1...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Abr 2022)

Para que os confeccionéis los cruces


----------



## barullo (2 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder es la entrada a Mordor!!!!



Ya está el follamodelos de los cojones quejandose


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Abr 2022)

haran los germanos una LINEA gotica?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Abr 2022)

Malas noticias para Portugal y Uruguay 

El padre de los William está hablando con el seleccionador y la federación de Ghana


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Malas noticias para Portugal y Uruguay
> 
> El padre de los William está hablando con el seleccionador y la federación de Ghana



portugal no pasa deoctavos y puede que ni de grupos


----------



## Edu.R (2 Abr 2022)

Atención al tema, que el inaugural NO va a ser el Catar - Ecuador.

Han cambiado los horarios, y han puesto el inaugural el Senegal - Paises Bajos a las 11 am hora CET . Telita marinera.

Oficialmente sigue siendo el partido 01, pero vaya, que el primer partido será el de los holandeses. Catar jugará a las 17h.

Nosotros jugamos el 1º día a las 17h, y los otros dos a las 20h.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Abr 2022)

Dejo aquí todo completo:

España - Repesca: Miércoles 23 Nov, 17h (Al Thumama)
España - Alemania: Domingo 27 Nov, 20h (Al Bayt)
Japón - España: Jueves 1 Dic, 20h (Khalifa)

1ºE - 2ºF: Lunes 5 Dic, 16h (Al Janoub)
2ºE - 1ºF: Martes 6 Dic, 16h (Education City)


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> portugal no pasa deoctavos y puede que ni de grupos



Si queda segunda se enfrenta a Brasil en octavos 

El tema es como tú dices, si los Williams van a darle el plus a Ghana para quedar por delante de Portugal 

Doy a Uruguay como clara vencedora de grupo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si queda segunda se enfrenta a Brasil en octavos
> 
> El tema es como tú dices, si los Williams van a darle el plus a Ghana para quedar por delante de Portugal
> 
> Doy a Uruguay como clara vencedora de grupo



Iñaki ya tiene claro que no va a jugar con España.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Abr 2022)

Entro al hilo, veo que algunos habláis de permitirnos quedar segundos por lo cruces y tal... que trols que sois, vamos a ver llevamos a morralla de delantero, no pasamos de grupo.


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## VYP de Álava (2 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Ya estamos con los memes. Luego viene Costa Rica y a pechofriar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Me encantan estas portadas.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (2 Abr 2022)

Optimismo desmedido en el Ass








Edu.R dijo:


> Atención al tema, que el inaugural NO va a ser el Catar - Ecuador.
> 
> Han cambiado los horarios, y han puesto el inaugural el Senegal - Paises Bajos a las 11 am hora CET . Telita marinera.
> 
> ...



En 2014 Brasil pidió y se le concedió jugar el inaugural un día antes. Así, en vez de jugar al mediodía, jugaban en prime time y todo el país podía verlo.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Alemania lo normal es que nos meta 5.
> 
> Japón nos puede dar por culo, tiene talento y son físicos, si además juega fukuoka será complicado.
> 
> ...





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Entro al hilo, veo que algunos habláis de permitirnos quedar segundos por lo cruces y tal... que trols que sois, vamos a ver llevamos a morralla de delantero, no pasamos de grupo.



A tus mensajes solo le falta esto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Optimismo desmedido en el Ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que en todos los mundiales era así. Empezaba un Viernes y el primer día solo se jugaba el inaugural en primer time para el país organizador.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Abr 2022)

Iba a venir a comentar si ya habíamos ganado el mundial pero Marca se me ha adelantado


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Abr 2022)

Si no ibas cada año al quiosco a por un calendario de estos, más luego el de la eurocopa o el mundial, no has tenido juventud


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si no ibas cada año al quiosco a por un calendario de estos, más luego el de la eurocopa o el mundial, no has tenido juventud



Juventud no, lo que no tenías era pasta, que era mi caso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Y en qué grupo están los spaghetti?



En el mismo que Suecia, Chile y Colombia.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 Abr 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Y si quedamos segundos pues igualmente para llegar a la final hay que ganar todos los partidos, por lo que lo importante es clasificarse y no cagarla en el primer partido. Y esa es la clave no cagarla, que no es la primera vez que empezamos con mal pie un mundial, a veces lo arreglamos pero otras nos quedamos fuera.



Es que como vayamos con la torrija tipica del primer partido, la de "esto lo ganamos sin bajar del autobus" y empatemos, despues llegariamos al segundo partido contra Alemania con las prisas y el cagarro en el culo.

Y jugar con presion y prisas es malo para cualquier equipo, pero para nuestros pechofrios especialmente.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Es que como vayamos con la torrija tipica del primer partido, la de "esto lo ganamos sin bajar del autobus" y empatemos, despues llegariamos al segundo partido contra Alemania con las prisas y el cagarro en el culo.
> 
> Y jugar con presion y prisas es malo para cualquier equipo, pero para nuestros pechofrios especialmente.



Que hay que quedar segundos para evitar a Brasil en cuartos, así que con un empate y una victoria nos debería valer


----------



## Walter Sobchak (5 Abr 2022)

Haciendo cabalas me salen unos cuartos Argentina-Holanda, Brasil-España, Francia-Inglaterra y Belgica-Portugal.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Abr 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Haciendo cabalas me salen unos cuartos Argentina-Holanda, Brasil-España, Francia-Inglaterra y Belgica-Portugal.



Por eso es mejor opción quedar segundo de grupo


----------



## barullo (5 Abr 2022)

No sé pero yo pienso que no hay que especular con estas cosas. El primer día tienes que salir a comerte al rival por las patas y el segundo también a Alemania si la puedes machacar la machacas, pero sin volverse locos que un empate también vale. El tercer encuentro se va viendo qué conviene.

En los otros grupos pueden haber tantas variables que a saber qué conviene. Fijáos en 2006 que ibamos como un tiro y la Francia de Zidane que no hizo sus deberes de ganar su grupo y quedó segunda cruzandose con nosotros en octavos. Aunque ese partido los gabachos no lo ganan sin el árbitro, pero esa es otra historia.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No sé pero yo pienso que no hay que especular con estas cosas. El primer día tienes que salir a comerte al rival por las patas y el segundo también a Alemania si la puedes machacar la machacas, pero sin volverse locos que un empate también vale. El tercer encuentro se va viendo qué conviene.
> 
> En los otros grupos pueden haber tantas variables que a saber qué conviene. Fijáos en 2006 que ibamos como un tiro y la Francia de Zidane que no hizo sus deberes de ganar su grupo y quedó segunda cruzandose con nosotros en octavos. Aunque ese partido los gabachos no lo ganan sin el árbitro, pero esa es otra historia.



Ves a Serbia o a Suiza capaces de ganar a Brasil y luego a Portugal o Uruguay?

Que Brasil quede primera de grupo y se meriende a Portugal, si que lo vemos todos

Y sigue siendo rentable ser segundos porque en el caso que Brasil quedara segunda de grupo significa que igual ni nos la cruzamos en cuartos porque entonces no sería favorita ante Portugal o Uruguay


----------



## barullo (5 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ves a Serbia o a Suiza capaces de ganar a Brasil y luego a Portugal o Uruguay?
> 
> Que Brasil quede primera de grupo y se meriende a Portugal, si que lo vemos todos
> 
> Y sigue siendo rentable ser segundos porque en el caso que Brasil quedara segunda de grupo significa que igual ni nos la cruzamos en cuartos porque entonces no sería favorita ante Portugal o Uruguay



Pues no sé, pero tanto Serbia como Suiza pueden joderles, claro que sí...

ahora mismo no sé cómo están los grupos y cruces, pero Suiza le empató a Francia un 3-1 y a España no le ganó por poco. Defienden que te cagas, tienen tíos con gol arriba y tienen buen portero. Suiza no es ninguna María.

Y los serbios son capaces de todo: de hacer el rídiculo o de hacer de matagigantes ¿por qué no? si tienen siempre cracks en sus filas de los que la enchufan desde cualquier sitio. Son como Croacia pero con menos fama y fortuna.

Es un torneo muy corto y puede pasar de todo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues no sé, pero tanto Serbia como Suiza pueden joderles, claro que sí...
> 
> ahora mismo no sé cómo están los grupos y cruces, pero Suiza le empató a Francia un 3-1 y a España no le ganó por poco. Defienden que te cagas, tienen tíos con gol arriba y tienen buen portero. Suiza no es ninguna María.
> 
> ...



Serbia no. Es más, será última de grupo. Suiza sí que puede tocar los huevos. Y Brasil está muy inflada pero no es tan temible.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Que lugar tan bonito para celebrar un mundial


----------



## xilebo (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que lugar tan bonito para celebrar un mundial



Pues la ciudad bonita es


----------



## Suprimo (6 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues la ciudad bonita es



Hasta que algún día suban las aguas y no se podía saber


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues la ciudad bonita es



Como benidorm pero sin jubilados

Están por contratar a Maria Jesús y su acordeón durante el mundial para dar ambiente


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Como benidorm pero sin jubilados
> 
> Están por contratar a Maria Jesús y su acordeón durante el mundial para dar ambiente



Es como Benidorm pero en modelno...

Y de María Jesús nada, aqui sólo pega Hanna Montana o como de llame ahora


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es como Benidorm pero en modelno...
> 
> Y de María Jesús nada, aqui sólo pega Hanna Montana o como de llame ahora



Quita, quita

Puntazo, en el show del partido inaugural Maria Jesús y su acordeón tocando y el jeque de catar bailando los pajaritos ante más de mil millones de personas viendo el evento por televisión


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Quita, quita
> 
> Puntazo, en el show del partido inaugural Maria Jesús y su acordeón tocando y el jeque de catar bailando los pajaritos ante más de mil millones de personas viendo el evento por televisión



Mejor la que te digo metiendose un consolador por el coño a la que canta, que el jeque lo va a flipar mucho más


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Mejor la que te digo metiendose un consolador por el coño a la que canta, que el jeque lo va a flipar mucho más



Y mucho más "occidental".


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Abr 2022)

Puede ser un teaser de la equipación de España en el mundial?


----------



## El Pionero (7 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Puede ser un teaser de la equipación de España en el mundial?



Pues mejor que la de ahora con los cuadraditos de diferentes rojos o la de los rombos con la bandera Republicana. 

Me gusta. Tiene un estilo muy de los 90 con ese azul.


----------



## barullo (8 Abr 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Pues mejor que la de ahora con los cuadraditos de diferentes rojos o la de los rombos con la bandera Republicana.
> 
> Me gusta. Tiene un estilo muy de los 90 con ese azul.



A mi la de ahora me gusta bastante

Cuando la pongan más barata me pillaré una porque va a SER LA ÚLTIMA CON EL ESCUDO BONITO

Este escudo nuevo es el más soso de la Historia. Está hecho a próposito para que NO SE VEA EL ESCUDO DE ESPAÑA.

DEBE SER QUE NOS DA VERGÜENZA


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Abr 2022)

A mi lo que me repatea es lo del escudo a 1 tinta

Joder, que cobráis de 80 a 120 euros por camiseta

Parece que tengan interés en ponérselo fácil a los falsificadores


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Abr 2022)

Hay una filtración de que la del mundial será igual (camiseta idéntica pero con la estrella) y en la web de Adidas ya está disponible


----------



## Suprimo (8 Abr 2022)

No hombre, no; en la era de los niggas y los moros horteras, hay que hacer camisetas con logos enormes y que de paso se metan al _canpo _con zapatillas de mvelles


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (8 Abr 2022)

Serbia "solo" dejo fuera a Portugal y Suiza "solo" dejo fuera a Italia. Que los dos son equipos con oficio y que pueden hacerselo pasar putas a Brasil.

Y a Brasil puede que le ganemos o puede que no, pero ¿Cuánto tiempo lleva Brasil sin llegar a una semifinal? Desde el 2002 no llega a una final. Es mas en las ultimas 4 finales (todas desde el 2002) solo Argentina se ha metido en una final, el resto han sido paises europeos: Italia, España, Alemania, Francia, Holanda y Croacia.

Hagamos los deberes en fase de grupos y después ya tocara ir ganando todos los partidos si queremos ganar el mundial. Creo que este año nos viene muy justo, pero ya veremos, ha salido gente con un nivel muy alto y podemos estar en la lucha, algo que yo veía imposible hace apenas un año.


----------



## jus (8 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, yo iría cerrando este hilo para cuando empiece el mundial de verdad en noviembre y abriría otro nuevo solo para el mundial


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (8 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Tal como está el cuadro igual nos sale más a cuenta quedar segundos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1009274
> 
> ...



Un paseo.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (8 Abr 2022)

*

*


Las actuaciones de reforma en La Romareda eran el *último obstáculo para poder confirmar la propuesta admitida* ya el pasado mes de enero por la RFEF de que España se enfrentase a Suiza el 24 de septiembre. Una remodelación que debería llegar a tiempo y que tenía con objetivo adecuar determinados aspectos del estadio a la normativa exigida por la UEFA*. Azcón ha asegurado que el Consistorio tendrá que hacer un “esfuerzo importante para adecuar el campo”.

“Es una grandísima noticia. Le abrimos la puerta a la selección española después de 19 años y la vocación será acogerla con los brazos abiertos”*, ha afirmado Azcón en los actos de presentación de la muestra 'F de Fútbol', exposición del programa del centenario de la *Federación Aragonesa. *

El partido elegido por la RFEF es *el España-Suiza del 24 de septiembre*, encuentro oficial de la Liga de Naciones que comienza el próximo mes de junio. Esta será la quinta vez que Zaragoza acoja un partido de la selección absoluta y la cuarta que lo haga en el estadio municipal de La Romareda. El primer partido del equipo nacional en la capital aragonesa se disputó en el desaparecido campo de Torrero, el 14 de abril de 1929 con una victoria frente a Francia (8-1). Ya en La Romareda, España jugó un amistoso frente a Grecia en 1970 (2-1), uno en 1983 frente a Eire de clasificación para la Eurocopa de 1984 (2-0), un amistoso frente a Austria en 1985 (0-0) y un último*, también, contra Grecia en 2003 (0-1), valedero para la clasificación de la Eurocopa 2004.




Con este equipo formó España ante Grecia en La Romareda en 2003*


*“Es una grandísima noticia. Le abrimos la puerta a la selección después de 19 años y la vocación será acogerla con los brazos abiertos”*

"No me importa desvelar aquí que septiembre es el mes clave para Aragón, se está trabajando en ello.* Todos queremos que se juegue en Aragón*, pero hay unos requisitos, la Federación Aragonesa de Fútbol se lo merece. El España-Suiza en septiembre se jugará en La Romareda a falta de las obras de remodelación del estadio", anunció Luis Rubiales, presidente de la RFEF, el pasado mes de enero en *una visita a Zaragoza. *


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

*Al menos esperen a que se juegue la final para decidir si es un trofeo importante o no...*


----------



## barullo (1 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Al menos esperen a que se juegue la final para decidir si es un trofeo importante o no...*



Va a empezar justo ahora la finalissima Italia-Argentina


----------



## Lemavos (1 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Va a empezar justo ahora la finalissima Italia-Argentina



Qué mierda están jugando?


----------



## barullo (1 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Qué mierda están jugando?



Un partido que se ha inventado supongo que la FIFA para enfrentar al campeón de América con el campeón de Europa y darles una copita más


----------



## barullo (1 Jun 2022)

Escocia-Ucrania están jugando en estos momentos

El que gane juega contra Gales para la última plaza europea del mundial


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Un partido que se ha inventado supongo que la FIFA para enfrentar al campeón de América con el campeón de Europa y darles una copita más



Es un torneo que ya existio hace muchos años, luego vino la famosa copa de confederaciones con los campeones de cada continente que se celebraba justo un año antes del mundial en el sede de dicho mundial y ahora ha vuelto solo con esos dos campeones. Esta Messi


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Escocia-Ucrania están jugando en estos momentos
> 
> El que gane juega contra Gales para la última plaza europea del mundial



A los escoceses les van a robar el partido.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Jun 2022)

Se le ve activo a messi...


----------



## barullo (1 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es un torneo que ya existio hace muchos años, luego vino la famosa copa de confederaciones con los campeones de cada continente que se celebraba justo un año antes del mundial en el sede de dicho mundial y ahora ha vuelto solo con esos dos campeones. Esta Messi



La copa confederaciones sí la conocía pero en principio era la copa del rey Fahd o algo así...luego le cambiaron el nombre a copa confederaciones. Por cierto que no se sabe por qué coños la han quitado. La pandemia ha transformado el fútbol en gran parte.

En cuanto a esta finalissima nunca habia oido hablar de ella. Supongo que celebraron una en 1993 como dice el meme que has puesto y hasta hoy.


----------



## Lemavos (1 Jun 2022)

Pero si Italia no está ni el próximo mundial...


----------



## El Pionero (1 Jun 2022)

Eso que es una especie de Copa Intercontinental pero de selecciones?


----------



## Edge2 (1 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Pero si Italia no está ni el próximo mundial...



Es que no se que esto... Finalissima de que?


----------



## barullo (1 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Pero si Italia no está ni el próximo mundial...



Pero es campeona de Europa

No si en el pecado de ganar la EURO llevan la penitencia de este partido que no vale para nada y menos si encima no vas al mundial


----------



## barullo (1 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es que no se que esto... Finalissima de que?



De América contra Europa


----------



## barullo (1 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Eso que es una especie de Copa Intercontinental pero de selecciones?



Sí, es eso más o menos


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> La copa confederaciones sí la conocía pero en principio era la copa del rey Fahd o algo así...luego le cambiaron el nombre a copa confederaciones. Por cierto que no se sabe por qué coños la han quitado. La pandemia ha transformado el fútbol en gran parte.
> 
> En cuanto a esta finalissima nunca habia oido hablar de ella. Supongo que celebraron una en 1993 como dice el meme que has puesto y hasta hoy.



Pues hubo otra antes de 1993, fue en 1985 en francia, segun la wikipedia, y luego no oficiales tmb:





Oye, que España ha ganado una


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

De momento Escocia 0 Ucrania 1, el gane que de aqui de enfrenta a Gales de bale el domingo


----------



## barullo (1 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues hubo otra antes de 1993, fue en 1985 en francia, segun la wikipedia, y luego no oficiales tmb:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1076859
> 
> ...



Estoy flipando con esos datos que pones

Y el partido de España tampoco lo recuerdo. En ese año jugaron contra Uruguay pero en la copa de Confederaciones en Brasil no en Qatar. Y tampoco acabó 3-1.

Ah vale el partido de España lo recuerdo ahora, pero era un amistoso sin más. No recuerdo dónde se jugó pero no era ni mucho menos esta finalissima. Y los otros igual además pone "amistosos". No sé qué coño tienen que ver esos partidos con la final de hoy. Creo que es un fake no hay relación más allá de que coincidiera con que esos equipos jugaban esos partidos amistosos siendo campeones continentales.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Jun 2022)

Golazo de dimaria...


----------



## barullo (1 Jun 2022)

Flipo con las gradas de Wembley llenas de argentinos

¿no están siempre en crisis esta gente? ¿y la pasta para estos viajes que se pegan?


----------



## Edge2 (1 Jun 2022)

El dimaria porque se fue del madrit?


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Estoy flipando con esos datos que pones
> 
> Y el partido de España tampoco lo recuerdo. En ese año jugaron contra Uruguay pero en la copa de Confederaciones en Brasil no en Qatar. Y tampoco acabó 3-1.
> 
> Ah vale el partido de España lo recuerdo ahora, pero era un amistoso sin más. No recuerdo dónde se jugó pero no era ni mucho menos esta finalissima. Y los otros igual además pone "amistosos". No sé qué coño tienen que ver esos partidos con la final de hoy. Creo que es un fake no hay relación más allá de que coincidiera con que esos equipos jugaban esos partidos amistosos siendo campeones continentales.



Ese partido fue, un amistoso

En 2013, se disputó un partido amistoso entre Uruguay —campeón de la Copa América 2011— y España —campeón de la Eurocopa 2012—. Ambas selecciones se enfrentaron en Catar. 

Bueno se parece al partido de hoy en que fueron los campeones de america y europa de esos años, pero nunca se le dio al amistoso el titulo de oficial finalissima, pero algo se parecio


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El dimaria porque se fue del madrit?



Igual que ozil, seedorf, van der var, robben...lo vendio rapido el madrid


----------



## barullo (1 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ese partido fue, un amistoso
> 
> En 2013, se disputó un partido amistoso entre Uruguay —campeón de la Copa América 2011— y España —campeón de la Eurocopa 2012—. Ambas selecciones se enfrentaron en Catar.
> 
> Bueno se parece al partido de hoy en que fueron los campeones de america y europa de esos años, pero nunca se le dio al amistoso el titulo de oficial finalissima, pero algo se parecio



Pero es una coincidencia, lo mismo que el Brasil-Holanda y el Brasil-Alemania

Eran amistosos como el de España-Uruguay pero era una casualidad que los contendientes fueran campeones continentales

Estos de la wikipedia flipan que te pasas


----------



## barullo (1 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El dimaria porque se fue del madrit?



Porque son inaguantables


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

Ucrania 2-0 escocia ya

Y ojo con argentina, yo la veo super favorita al mundial justo cuando messi esta acabando su carrera y tienen menos presion, ya ganaron la copa de america


----------



## Suprimo (1 Jun 2022)

Cómo tiene que estar la cosa para que hasta te gane Argentina


----------



## barullo (1 Jun 2022)

Que parada de Donarumma


----------



## barullo (1 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ucrania 2-0 escocia ya
> 
> Y ojo con argentina, yo la veo super favorita al mundial justo cuando messi esta acabando su carrera y tienen menos presion, ya ganaron la copa de america



Está entre Francia, Argentina y Brasil

Si no la cagan llegan a la final 2 de esos 3


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Cómo tiene que estar la cosa para que hasta te gane Argentina



Pues no esta jugando argentina mal, me esta gustando e Italia ha salido con todo


----------



## barullo (1 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Cómo tiene que estar la cosa para que hasta te gane Argentina



A Italia le viene como el culo de mal este partido tras caer eliminados para ir al mundial

Si lo ganas no te consuela para nada y si lo palmas quedas más en evidencia todavia


----------



## barullo (1 Jun 2022)

Anda que no chupa el Messi


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Anda que no chupa el Messi



Como siempre


----------



## barullo (1 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Como siempre



Pero hoy se le nota mucho mas porque quiere marcar


----------



## Suprimo (1 Jun 2022)

Messi no vale ni para segvnda fila


----------



## esBlackpill.com (1 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Está entre Francia, Argentina y Brasil
> 
> Si no la cagan llegan a la final 2 de esos 3



Estas de coña, este mundial se lo lleva España. Y lo digo enserio, España es un equipazo, y este año si no pasa nada raro va a ir mucho más reforzado y más maduro que la anterior Eurocopa.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Jun 2022)

Messi chvpando desde sv propio canpo hasta el área y se la quita Dybala y mete gol y Messi se va de vacio


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Messi chvpando desde sv propio canpo hasta el área y se la quita Dybala y mete gol y Messi se va de vacio



Al final no pudo, y mira que lo intento y chupo  al final paliza 3-0


----------



## barullo (1 Jun 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Estas de coña, este mundial se lo lleva España. Y lo digo enserio, España es un equipazo, y este año si no pasa nada raro va a ir mucho más reforzado y más maduro que la anterior Eurocopa.



Así me gusta: optimistas quiero en el hilo

Está dificil porque alguna emboscada nos hacen como que Lopetegui vuelve a fichar con el mandril  o alguna otra putada

fuera de bromas si se llega bien, sin bajas y sin problemas (y mira que es dificil con Rubiales de presidente y la prensa tan hijaputa que tenemos buscando 3 pies al gato) podríamos estar ahí arriba en la pomada, pero lo veo complicado


----------



## cepeda33 (1 Jun 2022)

Con Luis Tabique podemos irnos sin ganar un solo partido o llegar a la final con el juego mas aburrido del mundial.

Cualquier cosa puede pasar, eso si, el es el unico que sabe de futbol, todo el resto del planeta no tiene ni puta idea.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (1 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Así me gusta: optimistas quiero en el hilo
> 
> Está dificil porque alguna emboscada nos hacen como que Lopetegui vuelve a fichar con el mandril  o alguna otra putada
> 
> fuera de bromas si se llega bien, sin bajas y sin problemas (y mira que es dificil con Rubiales de presidente y la prensa tan hijaputa que tenemos buscando 3 pies al gato) podríamos estar ahí arriba en la pomada, pero lo veo complicado



No veo a Luís Enrique fichando por el Madrid jajano en serio, estoy siendo realista, España es un equipazo del copón, y con los jovenes BUENÍSIMOS en crecimiento. 

La mierda o bueno según se vea, es que lleguen bien a invierno. Que no se parta la pierna Ansu (nos hizo falta en Eurocopa), que Pedri no se lesione, que Laporte tenga buenos minutos...

Y estaría bien que Yeremy Pino y Ferran Torres fueran ganando más confianza, al último parecía quemado ya los últimos partidos del Barça, Xavi lo pone siempre al tío. Morata en confianza (jugador infravalorado por su trabajo en presión y juego colectivo)... Etc 

Lo digo sin exagerar que veo 50% de posibilidades de España llevarse en Mundial. 

La selecciones, como vi en la Euro, parecen más recolectas de cromos más que equipos, no son Bayerns o Liverpools, son más bien mucjos jugadores buenos y ale. España es la excepción, al no tener super estrellas y al tener a Luís Enrique (que es de lo mejor y además tiene muchísimo liderazgo). Y sí, tenemos a medio país atragantado pero bueno, me la suda, ya se apañaran, supongo que no irán con Francia como este otoño.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Jun 2022)

BOLUDO landia gana un torneo de la galleta ante una italia que no ira al mundial y el MARCA los llama ASPIRANTES Al titul


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

*'Campeonissimo' Messi*

El 10 cuajó un partido soberbio y dio el título intercontinental a *Argentina* ante Italia. *Lautaro* abrió el marcador, Di María amplió y *Dybala* sentenció. La *Albiceleste* ilusiona.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Jun 2022)

un 


xilebo dijo:


> *'Campeonissimo' Messi*
> 
> El 10 cuajó un partido soberbio y dio el título intercontinental a *Argentina* ante Italia. *Lautaro* abrió el marcador, Di María amplió y *Dybala* sentenció. La *Albiceleste* ilusiona.



UN TORNEO de la galleta ...fuera de temporada ,ante una italia que ni estara en el mundial...luego llega el mundial y desastre


----------



## VYP de Álava (2 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Un partido que se ha inventado supongo que la FIFA para enfrentar al campeón de América con el campeón de Europa y darles una copita más



En realidad es el torneo anterior a la Confederaciones, y como este ha desaparecido, decidieron retomarlo.


----------



## VYP de Álava (2 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A los escoceses les van a robar el partido.



Como si hiciera falta, si son malísimos


----------



## Sir Connor (2 Jun 2022)

El barça tiene que fichar a Messi ya


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Otro torneo de la galleta cuando los jugadores vienen molidos de la temporada y con las vacaciones ven mente


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

*Sabrá algo que nosotros no.*


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 Jun 2022)

Creo que, o lo ganamos nosotros, o lo gana Brasil.


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Sabrá algo que nosotros no.*



Esto sabes que es un torneo de la galleta contra una selección bcon bajas y en decadencia mental?...
Los sudacas se envalentonaban ganando trofeos inútiles y luego pasa lo que pasa...


----------



## Charlatan (2 Jun 2022)

ultimo minuto,falta a favor de galles,va gareth y echa a ucrania del mundial... ......menudo trauma si ocurre no?¿?¿


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

*Inevitable no hacer este cotejo*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Inevitable no hacer este cotejo*



DIOS QUE PLASTAS ante una italia con 6 bajas,pasando de todo por ser fin de temporada...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (2 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Flipo con las gradas de Wembley llenas de argentinos
> 
> ¿no están siempre en crisis esta gente? ¿y la pasta para estos viajes que se pegan?



Hay muchos en la puta Albión, España, Italia y Europa en general ....

Además, que el fútbol debe ser más importante que comer, o la familia ....


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

A las 6 en la app UEFAtv gratis el Gales-Ucrania.

El que gane va al mundial


----------



## barullo (5 Jun 2022)

Gales clasificado al mundial tras vencer en casa 1-0 a Ucrania


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Jun 2022)

Ecuador is out

Chile is in


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ecuador is out
> 
> Chile is in



¿Fuente?


----------



## Suprimo (10 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Fuente?



Raig jiar, aunque se ha confundido y es al verrés




__





2022 FIFA World Cup qualification (CONMEBOL) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






A nosotros nos tocan las todopoderosas Costa Rica o Nueva Zelanda, además de Alemania y Japón




__





2022 FIFA World Cup qualification (inter-confederation play-offs) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Jun 2022)

Ecuador falsificó la ficha de un jugador y la Fifa va a anunciar en breve su descalificación









Nota TV Azteca sobre exclusión de Ecuador del Mundial Qatar 2022 fue rectificada


El medio mexicano lanzó una ‘bomba’ acerca del caso de Byron Castillo, pero poco tiempo después cambiaron el contenido de su información.




larepublica.pe









__





Qué grupo integrará Chile si logra el cupo a Qatar 2022 tras la resolución de la FIFA por el caso Byron Castillo | Goal.com


Qué grupo integrará Chile si logra el cupo a Qatar 2022 tras la resolución de la FIFA por el caso Byron Castillo




www.goal.com


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (10 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ecuador falsificó la ficha de un jugador y la Fifa va a anunciar en breve su descalificación
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver. En serio dicen de meter a Chile? 
Acabo de mirar la clasificación. Y Perú aún así quedaría por delante de Chile.
Y Perú va a la repesca y Chile directo? 
Menuda puta broma tú


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Jun 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Vamos a ver. En serio dicen de meter a Chile?
> Acabo de mirar la clasificación. Y Perú aún así quedaría por delante de Chile.
> Y Perú va a la repesca y Chile directo?
> Menuda puta broma tú



Alguien habrá ingresado una cantidad en una cuenta en Suiza


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2022)

Pues clasifica Ecuador

Qatar, Senegal, Ecuador y Paises Bajos

Menudo grupazo de la muerte...de aburrimiento


----------



## xilebo (13 Jun 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Vamos a ver. En serio dicen de meter a Chile?
> Acabo de mirar la clasificación. Y Perú aún así quedaría por delante de Chile.
> Y Perú va a la repesca y Chile directo?
> Menuda puta broma tú



Chile no se, pero Peru va a jugar ahora contra australia por una plaza al mundial directa, lo televisan por teledeporte


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (13 Jun 2022)

Australia-Perú en directo en Teledeporte 

FUTBOL - PLAY OFF CLASIFICATORIOS MUNDI

Gane quien gane coincidirá en el grupo con Francia y Dinamarca como ya pasó en el mundial de Rusia de 2018


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Jun 2022)

Los de las galletas tosta rica cuando juegan?


----------



## fred (13 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Los de las galletas tosta rica cuando juegan?



Mañana,misma hora.


----------



## xilebo (13 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Los de las galletas tosta rica cuando juegan?



Mañana y misma hora, contra los kiwis


----------



## HArtS (13 Jun 2022)

Australia derrota a Perú en la tanda de penales.

Una vergüenza para la CONMEBOL.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Jun 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Australia derrota a Perú en la tanda de penales.
> 
> Una vergüenza para la CONMEBOL.



Todavia nos queda Nueva Zelanda.

A mi Australia me parece un equipo majete, lleva 5 Mundiales seguidos clasificándose, desde 2006. No sé porque siempre se la tiene como "equipo mierdoso".


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Mañana y misma hora, contra los kiwis



Después de lo de Australia, igual nos cae una cenicienta como nueva Zelanda como rival


----------



## Edu.R (13 Jun 2022)

Ahora mirando el grupo D, a mi me parece que Dinamarca puede petardear el Mundial. Les veo capaces de ganarle a Francia, provocar un Argentina-Francia en Octavos, y luego a por Inglaterra...

Obviamente quedaré owneado, pero yo le metía cash a Dinamarca. Me parece que pueden armarla gorda.

Creo que va a ser un Mundial con muchísimas sorpresas, muchos petardazos gostosos y, en definitiva, que nos volvamos a enamorar del fútbol.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Jun 2022)

es HACER un KRULL de nuevo


----------



## HArtS (13 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Todavia nos queda Nueva Zelanda.
> 
> A mi Australia me parece un equipo majete, lleva 5 Mundiales seguidos clasificándose, desde 2006. *No sé porque siempre se la tiene como "equipo mierdoso".*



Sinceramente tampoco entiendo por qué se subestima a Australia, quizá porque desde Kewell no tienen jugadores con nombre, pero son una selección bastante competente y nadie quiere encontrarla en un repechaje/repesca.


----------



## ironpipo (14 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ahora mirando el grupo D, a mi me parece que Dinamarca puede petardear el Mundial. Les veo capaces de ganarle a Francia, provocar un Argentina-Francia en Octavos, y luego a por Inglaterra...
> 
> Obviamente quedaré owneado, pero yo le metía cash a Dinamarca. Me parece que pueden armarla gorda.
> 
> Creo que va a ser un Mundial con muchísimas sorpresas, muchos petardazos gostosos y, en definitiva, que nos volvamos a enamorar del fútbol.



Te zankeo por lo de Dinamarca pero por lo del mundial gostoso lo dudo. Nada que se haga en tierra de follacabras puede salir bien.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Jun 2022)

Que han ganado los de las galletas 

Tosta Rica rival de España


----------



## Edu.R (14 Jun 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Te zankeo por lo de Dinamarca pero por lo del mundial gostoso lo dudo. Nada que se haga en tierra de follacabras puede salir bien.



Lo digo porque al ser en mitad de la temporada, los picos de forma pueden ser terriblemente desiguales y romper todas las quinielas.

Este detalle es importante, normalmente el pico de forma lo intentas meter llegada la primavera, y en un Mundial en junio todos los jugadores van "parecido". Aqui, jugando en noviembre-diciembre puede pasar que haya selecciones con picos de forma en diciembre por los clubs, y otras que no.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo digo porque al ser en mitad de la temporada, los picos de forma pueden ser terriblemente desiguales y romper todas las quinielas.
> 
> Este detalle es importante, normalmente el pico de forma lo intentas meter llegada la primavera, y en un Mundial en junio todos los jugadores van "parecido". Aqui, jugando en noviembre-diciembre puede pasar que haya selecciones con picos de forma en diciembre por los clubs, y otras que no.



Los que normalmente paran en invierno, irán mejor o peor?


----------



## Edu.R (14 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Los que normalmente paran en invierno, irán mejor o peor?



Hace años, cuando el fútbol europeo estaba más igualado, en la fase de grupos los equipos rusos eran "incómodos" porque ellos estaban terminando la temporada (Juegan de marzo a noviembre) y tu la estabas empezando.

He aquí el punto de la discordia. No todos los clubs planifican las temporadas igual, hay clubs que van de más a menos y al revés. Este año, por ejemplo, el Real Madrid los picos de forma los tuvo en noviembre-diciembre y en abril-mayo. En enero-febrero el equipo flojeó bastante.

Entonces este es un factor importante. Los clubs que juegan las competiciones para ganarlas (Entiéndase que tienen opciones de ganarlas) no meten el pico de forma igual que los clubs que juegan "en Primera división para estar en la zona tranquila".

Por eso creo que las selecciones de 2º nivel tienen una buena oportunidad... imaginaros por ejemplo un equipo como México, que el 70-80% de los jugadores juegan en México. Pueden "aprovechar" a meter el pico de forma en noviembre-diciembre, mientras que muchos clubs europeos NO van a hacer eso.

No digo que vaya a ser un factor decisivo, pero si "nuevo" que otros años no existe.


----------



## El Juani (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (15 Jun 2022)

Tosta Rica es como el hijo downie de Cvetara, aquí somos más de campvrrianas


----------



## El Juani (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues clasifica Ecuador
> 
> Qatar, Senegal, Ecuador y Paises Bajos
> 
> Menudo grupazo de la muerte...de aburrimiento



Es lo que tiene un mundial. Muy exótico pero hay equipos muy malos.

Qatar pasa por decreto y supongo que Holanda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jun 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Australia-Perú en directo en Teledeporte
> 
> FUTBOL - PLAY OFF CLASIFICATORIOS MUNDI
> 
> ...



África tiene un grupo asequible.Pero si es segunda se las verá con Argentina.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ahora mirando el grupo D, a mi me parece que Dinamarca puede petardear el Mundial. Les veo capaces de ganarle a Francia, provocar un Argentina-Francia en Octavos, y luego a por Inglaterra...
> 
> Obviamente quedaré owneado, pero yo le metía cash a Dinamarca. Me parece que pueden armarla gorda.
> 
> Creo que va a ser un Mundial con muchísimas sorpresas, muchos petardazos gostosos y, en definitiva, que nos volvamos a enamorar del fútbol.



Suele pasar cuando se celebran en sitios exóticos.


----------



## xilebo (26 Ago 2022)

Alguien viendo la semifinal del mundial sub 20 femenino entre españa y paises bajos ?  acaba de empezar en gol tv, tenemos a la bota de oro del mundial como delantera


----------



## Avioncito (26 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Alguien viendo la semifinal del mundial sub 20 femenino entre españa y paises bajos ?  acaba de empezar en gol tv, tenemos a la bota de oro del mundial como delantera



Está lesionada del ligamento cruzado que yo sepa.

Jejeje


----------



## xilebo (26 Ago 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Está lesionada del ligamento cruzado que yo sepa.
> 
> Jejeje



Pero que dice si esta titular, es inma gabarro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Alguien viendo la semifinal del mundial sub 20 femenino entre españa y paises bajos ?  acaba de empezar en gol tv, tenemos a la bota de oro del mundial como delantera



Buenas noches, ya te vale con el fútbol tas peor que yo


----------



## xilebo (26 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches, ya te vale con el fútbol tas peor que yo



Buenas noches  

joeee pues ponte el partido de españa, gana ya 2-0 con dos goles de Inma gabarro, va pa estrella, menuda delantera. Esta el partido bonito


----------



## barullo (26 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Alguien viendo la semifinal del mundial sub 20 femenino entre españa y paises bajos ?  acaba de empezar en gol tv, tenemos a la bota de oro del mundial como delantera



Lo acabo de poner al verte...31 minutos y van ganando las minibigotudas


----------



## xilebo (26 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Lo acabo de poner al verte...31 minutos y van ganando las minibigotudas



Siii y las holandesas no son mancas, han tenido dos oportunidades buenas, pero españa las dos q ha tenido la ha metido la pichichi del mundial. Pues he repasado las jugadores del ultimo mundial sub 20 que españa jugo la final y perdio con japon, y muchas han llegado a la elite y codeandose con las mejores:


----------



## chortinator (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Avioncito (26 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero que dice si esta titular, es inma gabarro



Vale, bota de oro del Mundial, estaba pensando en balón de oro, que es Putellas, estoy dormido jaja


----------



## xilebo (26 Ago 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Vale, bota de oro del Mundial, estaba pensando en balón de oro, que es Putellas, estoy dormido jaja



Normal, la hora que es tambien  

Pues acabar de meter holanda el primero, 2-1 sigue ganando españa, vamos a sufrir mucho me parece....


----------



## Avioncito (26 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Normal, la hora que es tambien
> 
> Pues acabar de meter holanda el primero, 2-1 sigue ganando españa, vamos a sufrir mucho me parece....



Ahora parece que espabilamos pero ha sido marcar ellas y han apretado unos minutos.

Pd: Disculpa la confusión, estoy desvelado pero empanado, y para colmo encima hoy a Putellas la han dado premio en la gala UEFA del sorteo de Champions y la tenía hasta en la sopa.


----------



## Sanctis (26 Ago 2022)

Pero esto es cuerpo de portera?


----------



## Avioncito (26 Ago 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Pero esto es cuerpo de portera?



Lo de la camiseta yo creo que es un efecto del movimiento que hace onda, no tripa, pero vamos, no sé.

Las piernas tiene piernas para hacer Lucha Canaria, madre mia.

Menudos jamoncetes jejeje


----------



## Avioncito (26 Ago 2022)

Ahora va a entrar Roberto Carlos jajajajajajjaja, esperad.

La número 18.

Izarne Sarasola.

Izarne comecarne!.


----------



## Sanctis (26 Ago 2022)

Mientras no jueguen contra niños de 14 años todo está controlado.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Ago 2022)

A ver, las mayores ya es difícil estar un poco al día de quien son y donde juegan 

Pero es que las sub20 no las conocen ni en su casa


----------



## xilebo (26 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A ver, las mayores ya es difícil estar un poco al día de quien son y donde juegan
> 
> Pero es que las sub20 no las conocen ni en su casa



Pues el proximo domingo la final del mundial sub 20 femenino España - Japon (gano a Brasil 2-1 tmb) a las 4 de la madrugada es en horario de España, ya sabes quien va a verla


----------



## Avioncito (26 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues el proximo domingo la final del mundial sub 20 femenino España - Japon (gano a Brasil 2-1 tmb) a las 4 de la madrugada es en horario de España, ya sabes quien va a verla



A las 7 entro yo el Lunes (después de vacaciones).

Las va a ver Blás.


----------



## xilebo (30 Ago 2022)

Pues campeonas del mundo sub 20, menuda partidazo en la final. Pedazo de generación que viene, recuerda al mundial sub 20 masculino que se gano y luego el absoluto


----------



## fred (30 Ago 2022)

Ahí ahí dándolas notoriedad y empoderamiento y luego pasa lo que pasa








Las capitanas del Barça llaman a Rubiales para pedirle la destitución de Jorge Vilda, el seleccionador nacional


El mal ambiente que se vive en la Selección española lleva a las jugadoras del equipo más importante de la nueva Liga Profesional de Fútbol Femenino a pedir la salida de Jorge Vilda




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## barullo (30 Ago 2022)

fred dijo:


> Ahí ahí dándolas notoriedad y empoderamiento y luego pasa lo que pasa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que no aclara (por lo menos en otro articulo, este no le he visto pero imagino que tampoco) cuales son los motivos para pedir su despido.

Hace 7 años, tras el fiasco en el mundial 2015 (el primero que iba España) las jugadoras pidieron la cabeza del anciano que las dirigía (llevaba 27 años en el puesto) alegando que no hacía cambios, ni preparaba los partidos, ni nada de nada...

Pero ahora ¿a qué viene esto? es verdad que en el partido de cuartos de la euro contra Inglaterra este técnico se equivocó con los cambios y desajustó al equipo que iba ganando y perdió el partido...pero ¿ese es el motivo? Lo dudo...hay algo que no nos cuentan


----------



## barullo (30 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues campeonas del mundo sub 20, menuda partidazo en la final. Pedazo de generación que viene, recuerda al mundial sub 20 masculino que se gano y luego el absoluto



Ya dije hace 2 meses que la sub17 era la hostia (perdieron la final de la euro contra Alemania de pura chiripa alemana) y la sub18 ha ganado la euro hace mes y medio contra Noruega...

Si con todas estas chicas no armas un equipo para ganar el mundial 2027 o quedar entre las 4 primeras es que hay mucho inútil en la federación y en los clubes por añadidura


----------



## xilebo (30 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya dije hace 2 meses que la sub17 era la hostia (perdieron la final de la euro contra Alemania de pura chiripa alemana) y la sub18 ha ganado la euro hace mes y medio contra Noruega...
> 
> Si con todas estas chicas no armas un equipo para ganar el mundial 2027 o quedar entre las 4 primeras es que hay mucho inútil en la federación y en los clubes por añadidura



Tal cual, es para ganar el mundial. A ver los proximos años como siguen, pero es que tenemos mucho inutil en la federacion y clubs


----------



## xilebo (30 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Lo que no aclara (por lo menos en otro articulo, este no le he visto pero imagino que tampoco) cuales son los motivos para pedir su despido.
> 
> Hace 7 años, tras el fiasco en el mundial 2015 (el primero que iba España) las jugadoras pidieron la cabeza del anciano que las dirigía (llevaba 27 años en el puesto) alegando que no hacía cambios, ni preparaba los partidos, ni nada de nada...
> 
> Pero ahora ¿a qué viene esto? es verdad que en el partido de cuartos de la euro contra Inglaterra este técnico se equivocó con los cambios y desajustó al equipo que iba ganando y perdió el partido...pero ¿ese es el motivo? Lo dudo...hay algo que no nos cuentan



En un articulo del marca lo ponen verde al entrenador  

*Las razones de las jugadoras para pedir la dimisión*

*Las jugadoras entienden que se ha llegado a un punto de estancamiento que impide avanzar a la selección*, que actualmente ocupa el octavo puesto en el ranking FIFA si bien tiene su techo en los cuartos de final de las Eurocopas y octavos de final del Mundial. Creen las protagonistas que existe una clara *distinción de trato entre titulares y suplentes *que desmotiva al grupo y una *mala gestión en cuanto a la sobrecarga de minutos*, forzando en algún caso a lesiones de más o menos gravedad. La queja se extiende al *poco nivel de los entrenamientos *y al límite que el técnico pone en algún miembro del _staff _a la hora de trabajar tareas específicas.


----------



## barullo (30 Ago 2022)

__





Así es la nueva equipación de España para el Mundial de Qatar


La primera bien pero segunda equipación como casi siempre ridícula




www.burbuja.info


----------



## barullo (30 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> En un articulo del marca lo ponen verde al entrenador
> 
> *Las razones de las jugadoras para pedir la dimisión*
> 
> *Las jugadoras entienden que se ha llegado a un punto de estancamiento que impide avanzar a la selección*, que actualmente ocupa el octavo puesto en el ranking FIFA si bien tiene su techo en los cuartos de final de las Eurocopas y octavos de final del Mundial. Creen las protagonistas que existe una clara *distinción de trato entre titulares y suplentes *que desmotiva al grupo y una *mala gestión en cuanto a la sobrecarga de minutos*, forzando en algún caso a lesiones de más o menos gravedad. La queja se extiende al *poco nivel de los entrenamientos *y al límite que el técnico pone en algún miembro del _staff _a la hora de trabajar tareas específicas.



¿Esto es todo o hay algo mas?

Si es todo lo entiendo y llevan razón la verdad. Se la ha pegado ya en 1 mundial y 2 euros, y en esta última Euro se podía haber hecho mucho más el día de Alemania y el día de Inglaterra. En los 2 partidos se le ven las costuras al entrenador. Le viene grande su propio equipo y los rivales ya ni te cuento.

Este señor debería haber dimitido pero en España el verbo dimitir no existe ya sabéis


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Lo que no aclara (por lo menos en otro articulo, este no le he visto pero imagino que tampoco) cuales son los motivos para pedir su despido.
> 
> Hace 7 años, tras el fiasco en el mundial 2015 (el primero que iba España) las jugadoras pidieron la cabeza del anciano que las dirigía (llevaba 27 años en el puesto) alegando que no hacía cambios, ni preparaba los partidos, ni nada de nada...
> 
> Pero ahora ¿a qué viene esto? es verdad que en el partido de cuartos de la euro contra Inglaterra este técnico se equivocó con los cambios y desajustó al equipo que iba ganando y perdió el partido...pero ¿ese es el motivo? Lo dudo...hay algo que no nos cuentan



Están muy subidas. se cargaron al anterior, se cargaron al del far$a y ahora se quieren cargar a este. Así funciona su cabecita, ellas son las que mandan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> En un articulo del marca lo ponen verde al entrenador
> 
> *Las razones de las jugadoras para pedir la dimisión*
> 
> *Las jugadoras entienden que se ha llegado a un punto de estancamiento que impide avanzar a la selección*, que actualmente ocupa el octavo puesto en el ranking FIFA si bien tiene su techo en los cuartos de final de las Eurocopas y octavos de final del Mundial. Creen las protagonistas que existe una clara *distinción de trato entre titulares y suplentes *que desmotiva al grupo y una *mala gestión en cuanto a la sobrecarga de minutos*, forzando en algún caso a lesiones de más o menos gravedad. La queja se extiende al *poco nivel de los entrenamientos *y al límite que el técnico pone en algún miembro del _staff _a la hora de trabajar tareas específicas.



Anda y que les den por culo. O donde se den ellas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Esto es todo o hay algo mas?
> 
> Si es todo lo entiendo y llevan razón la verdad. Se la ha pegado ya en 1 mundial y 2 euros, y en esta última Euro se podía haber hecho mucho más el día de Alemania y el día de Inglaterra. En los 2 partidos se le ven las costuras al entrenador. Le viene grande su propio equipo y los rivales ya ni te cuento.
> 
> Este señor debería haber dimitido pero en España el verbo dimitir no existe ya sabéis



Pero eso tiene que salir del calvo no de las jugadoras, no me jodas. Estas quieren a una Vero Bocazas de seleccionadora.


----------



## xilebo (30 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Anda y que les den por culo. O donde se den ellas.



Son mas de tijeretas  en principio parece que no hay mas razones que las que han dicho las capitanas de la seleccion que estan de acuerdo en que deberian de echarlo por el bien del equipo nacional. Pero en España fracaso de entrenador no es dimitir, sino seguir


----------



## Suprimo (30 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Están muy subidas. se cargaron al anterior, se cargaron al del far$a y ahora se quieren cargar a este. Así funciona su cabecita, ellas son las que mandan.



Y pvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvnto, es de primero de charo


----------



## Suprimo (30 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> En un articulo del marca lo ponen verde al entrenador
> 
> *Las razones de las jugadoras para pedir la dimisión*
> 
> *Las jugadoras entienden que se ha llegado a un punto de estancamiento que impide avanzar a la selección*, que actualmente ocupa el octavo puesto en el ranking FIFA si bien tiene su techo en los cuartos de final de las Eurocopas y octavos de final del Mundial. Creen las protagonistas que existe una clara *distinción de trato entre titulares y suplentes *que desmotiva al grupo y una *mala gestión en cuanto a la sobrecarga de minutos*, forzando en algún caso a lesiones de más o menos gravedad. La queja se extiende al *poco nivel de los entrenamientos *y al límite que el técnico pone en algún miembro del _staff _a la hora de trabajar tareas específicas.



Lo Simpsons esto lo explican bien


----------



## barullo (30 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero eso tiene que salir del calvo no de las jugadoras, no me jodas. Estas quieren a una Vero Bocazas de seleccionadora.



Pues quizá sea lo mejor

Si gana todos contentos/as y si pierde ya la echaran ellas o la federación.

Peor que lo han hecho este y su antecesor (27 años en el cargo) que no pasan nunca de octavos/cuartos no lo va a hacer Vero Boquete o una entrenadora profesional. 

Y Vero Boquete sigue siendo jugadora profesional jugando en la Fiorentina, así que no creo que tenga carnet de entrenadora.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues quizá sea lo mejor
> 
> Si gana todos contentos/as y si pierde ya la echaran ellas o la federación.
> 
> ...



Si echas ahora a este les das el poder a ellas y el próximo que llegue ya sabe que las que mandan son ellas.


----------



## barullo (31 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si echas ahora a este les das el poder a ellas y el próximo que llegue ya sabe que las que mandan son ellas.



Pero si no es la primera vez que pasa. Ya echaron al anterior de esta forma.

Coincido en que los deportistas no deben decidir sobre los contratos de los entrenadores, pero en el fútbol masculino pasa de estrangis: cuando unos tios pierden con un entrenador y le echan a la calle, y llega otro y empiezan a ganar por arte de magia. Qué casualidad ¿no?

De todas maneras el fútbol femenino en general y el de selecciones en particular tiene poca relevancia todavía porque no hay en juego lo que hay en el masculino ni tiene tanta importancia, y quizá la única forma de cambiar las cosas por parte de las jugadoras sea de esta manera, aunque sea cuestionable. La que no llora no mama como se suele decir en otras situaciones de quejas y desagrado.


----------



## xilebo (31 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero si no es la primera vez que pasa. Ya echaron al anterior de esta forma.
> 
> Coincido en que los deportistas no deben decidir sobre los contratos de los entrenadores, pero en el fútbol masculino pasa de estrangis: cuando unos tios pierden con un entrenador y le echan a la calle, y llega otro y empiezan a ganar por arte de magia. Qué casualidad ¿no?
> 
> De todas maneras el fútbol femenino en general y el de selecciones en particular tiene poca relevancia todavía porque no hay en juego lo que hay en el masculino ni tiene tanta importancia, y quizá la única forma de cambiar las cosas por parte de las jugadoras sea de esta manera, aunque sea cuestionable. La que no llora no mama como se suele decir en otras situaciones de quejas y desagrado.



Se llama eso la casualidad del futbol  la verdad que de toda la vida los jugadores han tenido mucho mano a la hora de echar o elegir a un entrenador, en el masculino se ha visto mucho. Y las jugadoras creen eso, estan en su derecho de mostrar su descontento


*Rubiales planta cara al motín contra el seleccionador Jorge Vilda*

La RFEF respalda al seleccionador Jorge Vilda ante las quejas de varias jugadoras de la Selección, que ponen en duda el nivel y la capacidad del técnico.








*Vilda rebaja la tensión*

Aparente normalidad tras el “motín” en La Roja. Al seleccionador se le vio tranquilo y con otra cara en el entrenamiento.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (31 Ago 2022)

esto se arregla poniendo una ENTRENADORA


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Se llama eso la casualidad del futbol  la verdad que de toda la vida los jugadores han tenido mucho mano a la hora de echar o elegir a un entrenador, en el masculino se ha visto mucho. Y las jugadoras creen eso, estan en su derecho de mostrar su descontento
> 
> 
> *Rubiales planta cara al motín contra el seleccionador Jorge Vilda*
> ...



Ponen en duda la capacidad del técnico.

Debería irse con el dedo levantado diciendo: "pero si perderíais con niños de 15 años. Estáis aquí porque hay que daros visibilidad".


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> esto se arregla poniendo una ENTRENADORA



Es lo que quieren. Ahora, si eso pasa y siguen cayendo antes, deberían ellas pagar por su cagada. Objetivos inversos. Si no pasáis de cuartos, pagáis vosotras.
En realidad las del motín son las del far$a, que están muy subiditas ellas.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (31 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es lo que quieren. Ahora, si eso pasa y siguen cayendo antes, deberían ellas pagar por su cagada. Objetivos inversos. Si no pasáis de cuartos, pagáis vosotras.
> En realidad las del motín son las del far$a, que están muy subiditas ellas.



pues una ENTRENADORA NASIONALISTA que hable solo en CATALáN

en 4 meses championas de uropa del mundo y la galaxia


----------



## xilebo (31 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es lo que quieren. Ahora, si eso pasa y siguen cayendo antes, deberían ellas pagar por su cagada. Objetivos inversos. Si no pasáis de cuartos, pagáis vosotras.
> En realidad las del motín son las del far$a, que están muy subiditas ellas.



SIii eso es verdad, las jugadores que mas se han quejado son las del farsa, que no entienden que como ganando todo ellas y siendo las mejores del mundo, la selección no pase de cuartos y la culpa del entrenador, claro


----------



## barullo (31 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> SIii eso es verdad, las jugadores que mas se han quejado son las del farsa, que no entienden que como ganando todo ellas y siendo las mejores del mundo, la selección no pase de cuartos y la culpa del entrenador, claro



Hombre el día de Inglaterra fué culpa de él...desajustó completamente a un equipo que iba ganando haciendo unos cambios que nadie entendía. Las que llevaban la manija del partido 70 minutos dejaron de tener el balón y las inglesas despertaron y pasaron a dominar el partido.

Y si me apuras el día de Alemania también se equivocó. Jugó a lo que quiso la entrenadora de Alemania. Eso y los regalos de la portera y defensa, que no son culpa de él. Y ese dia sí que fué clave, porque de haber ganado se hubieran matado 2 pájaros de un tiro: se hubiera acabado la maldición de no ganar nunca a Alemania, y se hubiera ido por el lado bueno del cuadro con unos cuartos más facilitos con Suecia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hombre el día de Inglaterra fué culpa de él...desajustó completamente a un equipo que iba ganando haciendo unos cambios que nadie entendía. Las que llevaban la manija del partido 70 minutos dejaron de tener el balón y las inglesas despertaron y pasaron a dominar el partido.
> 
> Y si me apuras el día de Alemania también se equivocó. Jugó a lo que quiso la entrenadora de Alemania. Eso y los regalos de la portera y defensa, que no son culpa de él. Y ese dia sí que fué clave, porque de haber ganado se hubieran matado 2 pájaros de un tiro: se hubiera acabado la maldición de no ganar nunca a Alemania, y se hubiera ido por el lado bueno del cuadro con unos cuartos más facilitos con Suecia.



Claro claro, la cagada de las defensas al no cubrir el chut y de la portera de manos de mantequilla es culpa del entrenador. Y de la falta que no nos pitan porque la defensa del far$a se deja ganar la posición, también culpa del entrenador.


----------



## xilebo (31 Ago 2022)

*Sánchez recibe a las campeonas del mundo Sub-20: “Es un orgullo”*

El presidente del Gobierno, acompañado del ministro de Cultura y Deporte, Miquel Iceta, y el presidente del CSD, José Manuel Franco, ha recibido en La Moncloa a La Rojita.


----------



## xilebo (1 Sep 2022)

*"Se han transgredido los códigos del deporte y de un vestuario..."*

Vilda dio explicaciones en TVE sobre el motín de sus jugadoras. “Tengo ganas de seguir”. Las tres capitanas hablarán hoy en público.


----------



## xilebo (1 Sep 2022)

Ahora dicen las chicas que no pidieron la cabeza del entrenador sino algunos cambios internos por el bien de ganar  


*“Nosotras no hemos pedido la destitución de Vilda...”*

Las tres capitanas hablaron en la previa del partido ante Hungria. Aunque no es habitual, salieron en bloque para aclarar lo ocurrido. “Nos han transmitido que se va a cambiar la situación”.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ahora dicen las chicas que no pidieron la cabeza del entrenador sino algunos cambios internos por el bien de ganar
> 
> 
> *“Nosotras no hemos pedido la destitución de Vilda...”*
> ...



Claro claro.


----------



## barullo (1 Sep 2022)

Lo de estas tías huele a que en el último instante varias o muchas se han echado atrás y han dejado con el culito al aire a las que no quieren a este tío de entrenador


----------



## xilebo (2 Sep 2022)

El partido de hoy ante Hungria sirve de poco, ya España clasificada para el mundial, el interes esta en ver las jugadoras contra el tecnico como juegan en el campo  





Esther forma tridente con Athenea y Mariona

Varios cambios en el once tipo de Jorge Vilda, comenzando por la *ausencia de Sandra Paños y Mapi León.* Hoy bajo palos estará Misa y en defensa entra Ivana Andrés. Irrumpe de lleno *el Real Madrid en su alineación: siete jugadoras* pertenecen al conjunto blanco: en la medular entra Zornoza junto a Teresa y Patri Guijarro. En los extremos entran Athenea y Mariona con Esther como única punta.


----------



## xilebo (5 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Pues dan casi por hecho que el mundial 2030 en España y Portugal, 11 sedes en nuestro pais. A ver dentro de 8 años donde estamos


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues dan casi por hecho que el mundial 2030 en España y Portugal, 11 sedes en nuestro pais. A ver dentro de 8 años donde estamos



En lugar de incentivar el fútbol español en todas las categorias y hacer cosas por proteger al futbolista español, que cada día que pasa escasea más, pues se dedican a montar saraos de estos para que 4 listos de corral se forren...

Italia ya ha visto las orejas al lobo que lleva 2 mundiales sin clasificarse y los 2 anteriores no pasó de primera fase, y aqui vamos de enteraos y nos pillará el tema con el pié cambiao (como siempre) y los ejpertos periolistos dirán que cómo puede ser que España no se clasifique para tal o cual cosa.

Cuando España no mete goles dicen lo mismo: que no tiene gol. Pero no van a la raiz del problema que no es otro que los puestos de delantero siempre -o casi- los ocupan extranjeros.


----------



## jus (6 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En lugar de incentivar el fútbol español en todas las categorias y hacer cosas por proteger al futbolista español, que cada día que pasa escasea más, pues se dedican a montar saraos de estos para que 4 listos de corral se forren...
> 
> Italia ya ha visto las orejas al lobo que lleva 2 mundiales sin clasificarse y los 2 anteriores no pasó de primera fase, y aqui vamos de enteraos y nos pillará el tema con el pié cambiao (como siempre) y los ejpertos periolistos dirán que cómo puede ser que España no se clasifique para tal o cual cosa.
> 
> Cuando España no mete goles dicen lo mismo: que no tiene gol. Pero no van a la raiz del problema que no es otro que los puestos de delantero siempre -o casi- los ocupan extranjeros.



Hoy en día a menos que tengas una cantera plan francia en europa con todo mamadous para nacionalizarse frances o eres una brasil o argentina donde sus ligas si juegan nacionales y luego lo que destaque un poco se van a europa. 

En los países de ligas TOP juegan todo extranjeros en sus clubes 'nacionales'

Esto es debido a la ley bosman y que para competir o te adaptas o mueres y eso implica fichar a la cream de la cream mundial y esta no puede estar en un solo país, sino en todo el mundo repartido.

Así tienes en el madrid que no juega titular más que 1 español con suerte, el barça con su situación económica ha tenido que tirar de cantera/españoles y pq ha fichado a marcos alonso que si no...

El at madrid idem, son casi todo extranjeros salvo koke, morata, llorente y un defensa.

El sevilla... contra el barça alineó a 2 españoles y uno de ellos es el acabado Isco

Ya los 4 equipos de champions españoles solo juntan a 6 españoles como mucho de titulares ahora mismo.

Y en inglaterra pasa lo mismo, cuantos ingleses juegan en el city, chelsea, united arsenal liverpool tottenham? pues eso, es lo que hay


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Sep 2022)

Otro lateral izquierdo español en la élite...

Sergio Gómez, se está haciendo con el puesto de titular en el Manchester City (ya lleva dos partidos de Premier y acaba de jugar en la Champions).

Que dos laterales izquierdos irán al mundial?

Hace unos meses parecía que iban a ser Jordi Alba y Gaya, pero hoy en día dudo que vaya ninguno de los dos,

Gayá
Angeliño
Cucurella
Reguilón
Grimaldo
Marcos Alonso
Alex Balde
Jordi Alba
Bernat
Jonny Otto
Sergio Gómez


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Otro lateral izquierdo español en la élite...
> 
> Sergio Gómez, se está haciendo con el puesto de titular en el Manchester City (ya lleva dos partidos de Premier y acaba de jugar en la Champions).
> 
> ...



Gayá va a jugar. Y si Marcos se hace con el puesto en el far$a, también irá. Cucu sería el siguiente.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Otro lateral izquierdo español en la élite...
> 
> Sergio Gómez, se está haciendo con el puesto de titular en el Manchester City (ya lleva dos partidos de Premier y acaba de jugar en la Champions).
> 
> ...



que mas da lucho llevara a uno del barca...si fuera marcos alonso ,,mejor asi tendriamos ALTURA...


----------



## barullo (7 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> Hoy en día a menos que tengas una cantera plan francia en europa con todo mamadous para nacionalizarse frances o eres una brasil o argentina donde sus ligas si juegan nacionales y luego lo que destaque un poco se van a europa.
> 
> En los países de ligas TOP juegan todo extranjeros en sus clubes 'nacionales'
> 
> ...



En el basket sucede igual.

Como digo Italia ya se ha ido dando cuenta que petar la liga de extranjeros perjudica a la selección. Lo dijo Arrigo Sacchi.

A ver lo que tardan en darse cuenta aqui. Por supuesto que nadie cuente con florentinos y real madrices de la vida, que la españolidad se la arrogan para pillar contratos de ladrillo/línea ferréa/carretera pero para proteger lo español tururú


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En el basket sucede igual.
> 
> Como digo Italia ya se ha ido dando cuenta que petar la liga de extranjeros perjudica a la selección. Lo dijo Arrigo Sacchi.
> 
> A ver lo que tardan en darse cuenta aqui. Por supuesto que nadie cuente con florentinos y real madrices de la vida, que la españolidad se la arrogan para pillar contratos de ladrillo/línea ferréa/carretera pero para proteger lo español tururú



no para nada ITALIA le jodio el calcioopoli y ser viejos...
a españa nos favorecio la ley bossman


----------



## jus (7 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En el basket sucede igual.
> 
> Como digo Italia ya se ha ido dando cuenta que petar la liga de extranjeros perjudica a la selección. Lo dijo Arrigo Sacchi.
> 
> A ver lo que tardan en darse cuenta aqui. Por supuesto que nadie cuente con florentinos y real madrices de la vida, que la españolidad se la arrogan para pillar contratos de ladrillo/línea ferréa/carretera pero para proteger lo español tururú



Es que ya lo he dicho antes 

Para competir no puedes contar con fichar jugadores nacionales de tu país.

Te obligan las circunstancias. Por eso no puedes contar con florentinos ni jeques ni americanos dueños de equipos ingleses... Ni nadie.

El Madrid ganó 0 3 al Celtic. Antaño un Celtic te media el lomo, ya no hay igualdad en nada.

Un ejemplo de jugar con igualdad... Celtic Vs Madrid años 70.


----------



## jus (7 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no para nada ITALIA le jodio el calcioopoli y ser viejos...
> a españa nos favorecio la ley bossman



Al fútbol de competición de.... Autenticidad de jugar un palmeiras VS Bayern Munich por ejemplo lo ha destrozado y eso la gente no lo ve.

La ley bosman a neoliberalizado al fútbol al eliminar fronteras has creado una élite inalcanzable eliminando toda esperanza en ver fútbol variado capaz de cualquiera derrotar a cualquiera


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> Al fútbol de competición de.... Autenticidad de jugar un palmeiras VS Bayern Munich por ejemplo lo ha destrozado y eso la gente no lo ve.
> 
> La ley bosman a neoliberalizado al fútbol al eliminar fronteras has creado una élite inalcanzable eliminando toda esperanza en ver fútbol variado capaz de cualquiera derrotar a cualquiera



Y por eso el Villarreal llegó a semis 2 veces...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> Es que ya lo he dicho antes
> 
> Para competir no puedes contar con fichar jugadores nacionales de tu país.
> 
> ...



Tú sabes que el Celtic se empeña en jugar la liga escocesa ..donde ni está siquiera el Glasgow Rangers.


----------



## jus (7 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y por eso el Villarreal llegó a semis 2 veces...



Un tonto más imbécil hablando por hablar.

Antaño un palmeiras un flamengo un sao paulo podía barrer REPITO: BARRER a un Barça, madrid y además de eso maravillar pq jugaban 9 brasileños vs 8 españoles. Por eso podías ver jugadores franquicia en esos equipos y te podían pulir. UN river un boca... etc, etc

Ahora no hay nada de eso.

Y lo siento, el villarreal muy bonito pero la final de champions solo se les espera a madrid, barça (palancas), bayern, psg, chelsea, liverpool y city, el resto de equipos no existe (tottenham a lo mejor da otra campanada) guste o no.

Te recuerdo que el futbol de antaño pintaba la cara un rossenborg? un ferenvaros, un celtic, un hamburgo, etc, etc? Ahora es IMPOSIBLE que esos equipos te puedan ni hacer casi cosquillas.

Si ayer el madrid ganó 0-3, por mucha intensidad que tengan los del celtic no hay igualdad en calidad, la tiene casi toda el madrid y te mata con nada. No hablemos de city o psg


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> Un tonto más imbécil hablando por hablar.
> 
> Antaño un palmeiras un flamengo un sao paulo podía barrer REPITO: BARRER a un Barça, madrid y además de eso maravillar pq jugaban 9 brasileños vs 8 españoles. Por eso podías ver jugadores franquicia en esos equipos y te podían pulir. UN river un boca... etc, etc
> 
> ...



El Chelsea perdió contra el dínamo de Zagreb..


----------



## jus (7 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Tú sabes que el Celtic se empeña en jugar la liga escocesa ..donde ni está siquiera el Glasgow Rangers.



El glasgow ranger como tal desapareció y en su lugar está el Rangers que es el mismo equipo con otro nombre.

Y así de divertida es la liga escocesa, pero fijate, la liga esa escocesa que era igual de emocionante que ahora en los años 70, en dichos años te pintaba la cara cualquier equipo.

Ahora es impensable o imposible.

Si en los años 60 ganaron alguna copa de europa y todo joder!!!


----------



## jus (7 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El Chelsea perdió contra el dínamo de Zagreb..



Si, tienes razón, pero no es una tónica 'general' campeón, es que no podéis poner partidos 'sueltos', tenéis que ver más allá, joder.

Os recuerdo... antaño en la copa interconintental donde jugaban campeón de europa vs campeón libertadores... los equipos sudamericanos podían pintarte la cara a nivel de calidad sin problemas.

Hoy un PSG, Bayern, Madrid se follan a todos esos: palmeiras, sao paulo, bocan river. Pueden perder alguna vez? pues claro, a un partido siempre puedes tener un día malo, pero eso de que el boca, river, sao paulo pueda tener mejores jugadores que el Madrid, Barça IMPOSIBLE

A ver si os creíais que en los años 80 jugar contra el estrella roja era 'igual' que jugar ahora contra el dinamo de zagreb que puedes perder, antaño un estrella roja te podía ganar con MEJORES JUGAdores en calidad (no en algo puntual como el dinamo de zagreb).

Antes jugaban 11 yugoslavos contra 8 ingleses + 3 extranjeros y las pasabas putas de verdad pq te dominaban en todo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Sep 2022)

Curioso pero viendo las estadísticas de champions desde la ley bossman..hay mucho equipo español arriba. Como el famoso deportivo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> Si, tienes razón, pero no es una tónica 'general' campeón, es que no podéis poner partidos 'sueltos', tenéis que ver más allá, joder.
> 
> Os recuerdo... antaño en la copa interconintental donde jugaban campeón de europa vs campeón libertadores... los equipos sudamericanos podían pintarte la cara a nivel de calidad sin problemas.
> 
> ...



Y no será que la economía Sudaméricana es una mierda y su sistemas siguen estacandos en los 80?


----------



## jus (7 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Curioso pero viendo las estadísticas de champions desde la ley bossman..hay mucho equipo español arriba. Como el famoso deportivo



Pues.... a ver te voy a comparar los ganadores de europa desde los 70 a ahora y ya verás

*Era pre bosman (años 70, hasta 1997) => 15 equipos ganadores de 9 países: (holanda, inglaterra, españa, italia, yugoslavia, alemania, francia, portugal, rumanía)*
Ajax
Aston Villa
Barcelona
Bayern
Borussia Dormund
Estrella Roja
Hamburgo
Juventus
Liverpool
Milan
Nottingham Forest
Olympique de Marsella
P. S. V.
Porto
Steaua Bucurest

*Era Post Bosman => (25 años) => 9 equipos ganadores de 5 países (España, Italia, Portugal, Alemania, Inglaterra)*
Barcelona
Bayern
Chelsea
Internazionale
Liverpool
Manchester United
Milan
Porto
Real Madrid

Fijaros la diferencia... parece que no es mucha pero joooder, si es que ganaban equipos como Ajax, Aston Villa, Dormund, Steaua ....


Lo siento pero a mejor no es que veo que vayamos a mejor si no a estar todo más polarizado que nunca


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> Pues.... a ver te voy a comparar los ganadores de europa desde los 70 a ahora y ya verás
> 
> *Era pre bosman (años 70, hasta 1997) => 15 equipos ganadores de 9 países: (holanda, inglaterra, españa, italia, yugoslavia, alemania, francia, portugal, rumanía)*
> Ajax
> ...



el dormund llego a un a final,, Y EL ajax a semis,,hasta que el GETAFE le hundio del espiritu a base de bordalas...


----------



## jus (7 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y no será que la economía Sudaméricana es una mierda y su sistemas siguen estacandos en los 80?



Y no será que la economía sudamericana nunca fue boyante en los 70 80 y 90 y aun así se cepillaban a los equipos europeos porque un sao paulo - barça lo jugaba todo brasileños vs todo españoles salvo 3 extranjeros?

Mira... 1992 final copa intercontinental: barça vs sao paulo: ganó el sao paulo y fijate las alineaciones y por cierto el sao paulo fue mejor que el barça:

*Sao Paullo: 11 brasileños
Barça: 7 españoles (en españa solo se podía jugar con 3 extranjeros... no se por qué dejaron jugar con 4 en la final)*





Hoy día? el barça con las palancas con 4234 extranjeros nadie puede competir ni en la liga española, imagínate en la brasileña o argentinca con todo nacionales de dichos países vs la ONU.

Joder es que no vemos la diferencia? antes había: igualdad: club nacional vs club nacional.

Mira la final del mundial de clubes: Chelsea vs Palmeiras de 2021:

*Chelsea: 2 ingleses
Palmeiras: 9 brasileños!!!*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> Y no será que la economía sudamericana nunca fue boyante en los 70 80 y 90 y aun así se cepillaban a los equipos europeos porque un sao paulo - barça lo jugaba todo brasileños vs todo españoles salvo 3 extranjeros?
> 
> Mira... 1992 final copa intercontinental: barça vs sao paulo: ganó el sao paulo y fijate las alineaciones y por cierto el sao paulo fue mejor que el barça:
> 
> ...



Toma ya y el zambezee llegó a una final..con todo negros....


----------



## El Juani (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## xilebo (16 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Madre mia ha convocao al Nico y el hermano Iñaki se va a jugar el mundial con Ghana, ya es tener ganas


----------



## El Juani (16 Sep 2022)

Es que tela eh.


----------



## barullo (16 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Ya está de probaturas

Pues básicamente esa va a ser la lista del mundial parece


----------



## barullo (16 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Madre mia ha convocao al Nico y el hermano Iñaki se va a jugar el mundial con Ghana, ya es tener ganas



Luis Manrique echándole sal a la vida que si no es muy sosa, ya le conoces


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya está de probaturas
> 
> Pues básicamente esa va a ser la lista del mundial parece



Tengo ganas de ver a Morralla con la selección.

Me mojo y digo que va a acabar pichichi del mundial, fichándolo alguien por 120 minolles en enero, para venderlo o cederlo un año después por el 10% de lo que pagó.

Hostia puta, Alba y Busquets??? Really George???
Pues la de Sergio Gramos no estaba mal tirada entonces.


----------



## barullo (16 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Tengo ganas de ver a Morralla con la selección.
> 
> Me mojo y digo que va a acabar pichichi del mundial, fichándolo alguien por 120 minolles en enero, para venderlo o cederlo un año después por el 10% de lo que pagó.



No lo creo...al menos lo de los 120 kilotones  

En cuanto al apartado goleador pues ¿quién sabe? en el europeo al final metió bastantes por lo menos 4 si no me equivoco.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No lo creo...al menos lo de los 120 kilotones
> 
> En cuanto al apartado goleador pues ¿quién sabe? en el europeo al final metió bastantes por lo menos 4 si no me equivoco.



Si ya te digo que Morralla si lo sabes jugar es un delantero de la hostia (me vais a matar), lo que pasa que no es un virtuoso, pero tiene sus cosas buenas.

Lo del pichichi lo digo totalmente en serio, si tiene suerte.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (16 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Si ya te digo que Morralla si lo sabes jugar es un delantero de la hostia (me vais a matar), lo que pasa que no es un virtuoso, pero tiene sus cosas buenas.
> 
> Lo del pichichi lo digo totalmente en serio, si tiene suerte.




Cuestionar el rendimiento de Morata en la selección es de cuñaos. Es verdad que técnicamente es limitado (de lo contrario sería un crack mundial) pero incluso en sus días más torpes es un tío que genera peligro continuamente llevándose al defensa o creando segundas jugadas. Y una media de 1 gol cada 2 partidos en la selección, que no está mal. Un poco como Klose en Alemania (que tenía una media similar), no era un gran jugador pero era indiscutible.


----------



## barullo (16 Sep 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Cuestionar el rendimiento de Morata en la selección es de cuñaos. Es verdad que técnicamente es limitado (de lo contrario sería un crack mundial) pero incluso en sus días más torpes es un tío que genera peligro continuamente llevándose al defensa o creando segundas jugadas. Y una media de 1 gol cada 2 partidos en la selección, que no está mal. Un poco como Klose en Alemania (que tenía una media similar), no era un gran jugador pero era indiscutible.



Si se empiezan a encadenar buenos partidos en el torneo y empiezan a tener buenas sensaciones como por ejemplo las que tuvieron en el partido de octavos de la Euro que le cascaron 5 lobitos a la Croacia de la bruja fea del madrí, Morata puede ser decisivo porque en ese ambiente se viene muy arriba porque se pica como un guindilla.


----------



## El Juani (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Madre mia ha convocao al Nico y el hermano Iñaki se va a jugar el mundial con Ghana, ya es tener ganas



Es que está obligado a llevar a un negro por cuota o algo. Si no tú me dirás.
Y Canales en su casa.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Si ya te digo que Morralla si lo sabes jugar es un delantero de la hostia (me vais a matar), lo que pasa que no es un virtuoso, pero tiene sus cosas buenas.
> 
> Lo del pichichi lo digo totalmente en serio, si tiene suerte.



Cuestionar a Morata es de gente que no tiene ni puñetera idea de fútbol o no ha jugado a fútbol en su vida.
Es un tipo de 1,92 que corre bastante. Lucha todos los balones. Al choque es bastante ganador. Buen cambio de ritmo. Aguanta el balón que flipas.
Crea espacios. Trastoca toda la defensa rival. Y lo más importante, mete goles. Falla muchas, pero es que crea muchas el solito.
Y eso en un equipo como España que le cuesta crear ocasiones....pues eso.
Para mí sería titular indiscutible. A quién cojones pones si no?

Los que hemos jugado de defensa sabemos bien que ese tipo de jugador te jode el partido.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Sep 2022)

Lo de Eric García empieza a ser una broma de mal gusto.
Le ciegan los colores y los cuartos que se tiene que embolsar por llevar a ese paquete y a los 2 porteros esos que nadie sabe quién son.
No llevar a Nacho es una gilipollez, es un tío que te vale para todas las posiciones, aunque no vaya a ser titular es una gilipollez no llevarlo.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> Hoy en día a menos que tengas una cantera plan francia en europa con todo mamadous para nacionalizarse frances o eres una brasil o argentina donde sus ligas si juegan nacionales y luego lo que destaque un poco se van a europa.
> 
> En los países de ligas TOP juegan todo extranjeros en sus clubes 'nacionales'
> 
> ...



Mamadú esto, mamadú aquello. 
blablabla.

Italia aunque se haya quedado fuera del mundial, gano la eurocopa (que es igual de jodida o más que el mundial, porque no hay morralla).
Mamadús en Italia = 0.
De los 4 semifinalistas, el único que iba hasta las trancas de mamadús era Inglaterra. Y perdió la copa por dejarles tirar penaltis.
España y dinamarca tenían 1 o 2 mamadús.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Mamadú esto, mamadú aquello.
> blablabla.
> 
> Italia aunque se haya quedado fuera del mundial, gano la eurocopa (que es igual de jodida o más que el mundial, porque no hay morralla).
> ...




La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Cuestionar a Morata es de gente que no tiene ni puñetera idea de fútbol o no ha jugado a fútbol en su vida.
> Es un tipo de 1,92 que corre bastante. Lucha todos los balones. Al choque es bastante ganador. Buen cambio de ritmo. Aguanta el balón que flipas.
> Crea espacios. Trastoca toda la defensa rival. Y lo más importante, mete goles. Falla muchas, pero es que crea muchas el solito.
> Y eso en un equipo como España que le cuesta crear ocasiones....pues eso.
> ...



Morata en juego aéreo es élite mundial,

una especie de Fernando Llorente en su "prime" pero con más movilidad y velocidad,
no entiendo el "hate" hacia el,

otra cosa diferente es que España no explote esa faceta del juego,

Morata debe ir a la selección sí o sí,
el otro delantero en la plantilla debe ser Gerard Moreno o Iago Aspas (o los dos) que son más de asociarse, tipo David Villa.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Morata en juego aéreo es élite mundial,
> 
> una especie de Fernando Llorente en su "prime" pero con más movilidad y velocidad,
> no entiendo el "hate" hace el,
> ...



El hate viene porque este país va hasta arriba de estrógenos y un juego eminentemente testosterónico como es el de Morata no gusta. 
Es una amenaza al juego gay de los pasecitos.
Ahora, si fuese negro habría una legión de comepollas diciendo buaaaaaa vaya negracoooo destroza lasss defensasss. 
Es así. No se me ocurre otra explicación.

Y coincido en lo de Aspas y Moreno.


----------



## xilebo (22 Sep 2022)

Salto la liebre  









Quince jugadoras renuncian a la Selección después de que Rubiales no aceptara el chantaje de la destitución de Vilda


Quince jugadoras han mandado un mail a la Federación Española de Fútbol por el cual renuncian a jugar en la selección española aduciendo no encontrarse en la mejor situación emocio




www.marca.com





*Las jugadoras que han renunciado a la Selección*

Ainhoa Vicente Moraza
Patri Guijarro
Leila Ouahabi
Lucía García
María León
Ona Batlle
Laia Aleixandri
Claudia Pina
Aitana Bonmatí
Andrea Pereira
Mariona Caldentey
Sandra Paños
Lola Gallardo
Nerea Eizaguirre
Amaiur Sarriegi


----------



## Suprimo (23 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Salto la liebre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Svper-conocidas en sv pvta casa, si encima renvncian a representar a España las va a terminar viendo sv pvta madrec


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Salto la liebre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hostia puta si son las mejores las que renuncian

Vaya pulso le han echado al calvo


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Sep 2022)

Que mentirosas son,

decían que no presionaron para echar al entrenador  

Nunca van de cara.


----------



## xilebo (23 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hostia puta si son las mejores las que renuncian
> 
> Vaya pulso le han echado al calvo



Si si, hostia que hay algunas buenas ahi, joeeee y el mundial el año que viene, vamos a ir con las sub 20  putellas y las del real madrid no estan


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hoy comienza el clasificatorio para España con el fin de alcanzar el mundial.
> 
> Se estrena en casa contra Grecia.
> 
> ...


----------



## xilebo (23 Sep 2022)

*El Barça, núcleo duro del motín*

La mayoría son jugadoras del Barcelona. como Mariona, Patri, Paños o Aitana. Es destacable la ausencia de las tres capitanas de La Roja: Paredes, Alexia y Jenni.

Estaba cantaoo que eran las del barcelona, el exito de clubs se le subieron a la cabeza


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Morata en juego aéreo es élite mundial,
> 
> una especie de Fernando Llorente en su "prime" pero con más movilidad y velocidad,
> no entiendo el "hate" hacia el,
> ...




Ha metido 7 goles de cabeza en los últimos diez años.....


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ha metido 7 goles de cabeza en los últimos diez años.....



Con la selección es normal,

no explotan el juego aéreo, siempre juegan al pié y asociándose,

ni cuando tenían a Diego Costa lo hacían,
que era un gorila al que le mandabas un melón y te hacia una oportunidad bien peleando la o agarrando rechaces.


----------



## xilebo (23 Sep 2022)

Pasa esto en la seleccion masculina de futbol y arde Roma  tela las jugadoras, no me gusta el entrenador, sus entrenamientos, su tactica, pues no voy a jugar con España, pues que lo hagan con sus clubes, a ver que van a cobrar 



*Ainhoa Moraza*, defensa del Atlético de Madrid e internacional desde 2020.
*Patri Guijarro,* centrocampista del FC Barcelona e internacional desde 2017.
*Leila Ouahabi,* defensa del Manchester City e internacional desde 2016.
*Lucía García,* delantera del Manchester United e internacional desde 2018.
*Mapi León,* defensa del FC Barcelona e internacional desde 2016.
*Ona Batlle,* defensa del Manchester United e internacional desde 2019.
*Laia Aleixandri,* defensa del Manchester City e internacional desde 2019.
*Claudia Pina,* delantera del FC Barcelona e internacional desde 2021.
*Aitana Bonmatí,* centrocampista del FC Barcelona e internacional desde 2017.
*Andrea Pereira*, defensa del América mexicano e internacional desde 2016.
*Mariona Caldentey*, delantera del FC Barcelona e internacional desde 2017.
*Sandra Paños*, portera del FC Barcelona e internacional desde 2011.
*Lola Gallardo*, portera del Atlético de Madrid e internacional desde 2013.
*Nerea Eizaguirre*, centrocampista de la Real Sociedad e internacional desde 2020.
*Amaiur Sarriegi,* delantera de la Real Sociedad e internacional desde 2021.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Con la selección es normal,
> 
> no explotan el juego aéreo, siempre juegan al pié y asociándose,
> 
> ...



No me as entendido, los 7 goles de cabeza en total es con todos los clubs y seleccion que ha jugado... 

Real Madrid, Chelsea, Juventus, Atlético de Madrid....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Sep 2022)

Necesitamos unas mamadous para la selección femenina absoluta


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si si, hostia que hay algunas buenas ahi, joeeee y el mundial el año que viene, vamos a ir con las sub 20  putellas y las del real madrid no estan



Unas impresentables. Mujeres haciendo de mujeres.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Barça, núcleo duro del motín*
> 
> La mayoría son jugadoras del Barcelona. como Mariona, Patri, Paños o Aitana. Es destacable la ausencia de las tres capitanas de La Roja: Paredes, Alexia y Jenni.
> 
> Estaba cantaoo que eran las del barcelona, el exito de clubs se le subieron a la cabeza



Y que hasta ahora les había funcionado. No me gusta el calvo pero aquí lo está haciendo bien.


----------



## cepeda33 (23 Sep 2022)

Nadie las obliga a ir.

¿Que no les gusta el entrenador? No vas y punto, no pasa nada.

Ahora, lo de intentar cambiarle porque ellas lo valen, pues como que no.

Que se queden en su casita y ya esta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Sep 2022)

Las 15 son sustituibles por mujeres mamadous o en su defecto hombres mamadous que se sientan mujeres, asunto arreglado.


----------



## xilebo (23 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y que hasta ahora les había funcionado. No me gusta el calvo pero aquí lo está haciendo bien.



Hay que reconocerselo, esta aguantando el pulso entre su entrenador y las jugadoras, no son competencias de ella, estas de que van???


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

Al margen de todo en España si no hay lio y follón de lo que sea para joder a la SELECCIÓN no están contentos:

Ahora son las jugadoras, pero hace 4 años fue el Florentino de los cojones que habiendo entrenadores en el mundo para fichar se enamora del de la selección y lo contrata, y el susodicho que deja tirado a su equipo a las puertas de un mundial (si dejas la selección por el madri u otro equipo es dejar tirada a la selección en mi opinión)


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Al margen de todo en España si no hay lio y follón de lo que sea para joder a la SELECCIÓN no están contentos:
> 
> Ahora son las jugadoras, pero hace 4 años fue el Florentino de los cojones que habiendo entrenadores en el mundo para fichar se enamora del de la selección y lo contrata, y el susodicho que deja tirado a su equipo a las puertas de un mundial (si dejas la selección por el madri u otro equipo es dejar tirada a la selección en mi opinión)



Eso no fue culpa del calvo, que echó a Lopetegui? poner, a mi parecer, a uno de los fucbolistas más tontos hablando que he podido escuchar nunca, a *HIERRO*, fue una sentencia de *muelte *y *derroición*. Lo siento por la gente del Real Negrit.

Puto calvo, no me extraña lo de la Charo-Selección.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Eso no fue culpa del calvo, que echó a Lopetegui? poner, a mi parecer, a uno de los fucbolistas más tontos hablando que he podido escuchar nunca, a *HIERRO*, fue una sentencia de *muelte *y *derroición*. Lo siento por la gente del Real Negrit.
> 
> Puto calvo, no me extraña lo de la Charo-Selección.


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No me as entendido, los 7 goles de cabeza en total es con todos los clubs y seleccion que ha jugado...
> 
> Real Madrid, Chelsea, Juventus, Atlético de Madrid....



Según transfermarkt no es así.

Aquí quitando los de las categorías inferiores, salen como 30 goles de remate de cabeza.
(Y sin contar los de la selección española)









Álvaro Morata - Todos los goles


Esta es la estadística goleadora de Álvaro Morata del equipo Atlético Madrid. Esta estadística muestra de forma detallada todos los goles que ha marcado el jugador en su carrera.




www.transfermarkt.es





En una sola temporada de la Premier (2017) llevaba 6 goles de cabeza, según este artículo
(No se cuantos hizo finalmente).









Morata luce en el área: 'pichichi' cabeceador de las grandes ligas


El delantero del Chelsea suma 6 goles de cabeza esta temporada.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Eso no fue culpa del calvo, que echó a Lopetegui? poner, a mi parecer, a uno de los fucbolistas más tontos hablando que he podido escuchar nunca, a *HIERRO*, fue una sentencia de *muelte *y *derroición*. Lo siento por la gente del Real Negrit.
> 
> Puto calvo, no me extraña lo de la Charo-Selección.



Le echó porque se iba.

Es lógico. ¿Te vas el dia tal? no no, te vas ahora mismo...

Pasa en cualquier empresa...

Lo que no hizo bien fué poner a Hierro pero lo de echarle al decir que se iba es normal


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Le echó porque se iba.
> 
> Es lógico. ¿Te vas el dia tal? no no, te vas ahora mismo...
> 
> ...



No lo tenía que haber echado, sobraba, se tenía que haber callado y echarlo al acabar el mundial.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No lo tenía que haber echado, sobraba, se tenía que haber callado y echarlo al acabar el mundial.



Me lo has quitado de la tecla


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Al margen de todo en España si no hay lio y follón de lo que sea para joder a la SELECCIÓN no están contentos:
> 
> Ahora son las jugadoras, pero hace 4 años fue el Florentino de los cojones que habiendo entrenadores en el mundo para fichar se enamora del de la selección y lo contrata, y el susodicho que deja tirado a su equipo a las puertas de un mundial (si dejas la selección por el madri u otro equipo es dejar tirada a la selección en mi opinión)



otra vez ,,que no lo DEJO, ,lo hecho el PUTO CALVO ...que cojones...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Al margen de todo en España si no hay lio y follón de lo que sea para joder a la SELECCIÓN no están contentos:
> 
> Ahora son las jugadoras, pero hace 4 años fue el Florentino de los cojones que habiendo entrenadores en el mundo para fichar se enamora del de la selección y lo contrata, y el susodicho que deja tirado a su equipo a las puertas de un mundial (si dejas la selección por el madri u otro equipo es dejar tirada a la selección en mi opinión)



Lopemierdi fue muy bobo. Bastaba con responder: _"Hablamos cuando acabe el Mundial"_.

- Si FloPer no lo aceptaba es que no le quería como entrenador del RM.

- Si FloPer lo aceptaba es que le quería realmente como entrenador del RM.

Pero FloPer tenía prisa por rellenar el hueco del entrenador tras espantar a CR7 y Zizou... Lopemierdi lo sabía... Y Lopemierdi cayó en la trampa de FloPer, quien siempre siempre siempre se va de rositas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Le echó porque se iba.
> 
> Es lógico. ¿Te vas el dia tal? no no, te vas ahora mismo...
> 
> ...



um mira ITALIA 90 el entrenador de INGLATERRA ficha por no se el PSV creo ,en pleno mundial...se le despidio,NO?,,de hecho la perfida albion llego a semis...somos un pais de catetos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Lopemierdi fue muy bobo. Bastaba con responder: _"Hablamos cuando acabe el Mundial"_.
> 
> - Si FloPer no lo aceptaba es que no le quería como entrenador del RM.
> 
> ...



que o sepa fue le marca quien filtro eso


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Sep 2022)

el mismo MARCA que sigue dando por saco para que convoquemos al acabado de ansu fati


----------



## Suprimo (23 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No lo tenía que haber echado, sobraba, se tenía que haber callado y echarlo al acabar el mundial.



Para estuvieron listocs cual robocs los de la prensa madridista que lo filtraron, se lo he explicao a Barullo varias veces inclvso con dibvjitos, Losertegui se iba a callar como una pvta


----------



## xilebo (23 Sep 2022)

*“Cumpliremos su deseo, no estarán en la lista de Vilda”*

Ana Álvarez, portavoz de la RFEF, confirma que no pedirán la inhabilitación de las rebeldes e insiste en que todas las quejas de las jugadoras han sido por cuestiones deportivas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Para estuvieron listocs cual robocs los de la prensa madridista que lo filtraron, se lo he explicao a Barullo varias veces inclvso con dibvjitos, Losertegui se iba a callar como una pvta



Pues mira teníamos una selección en plena forma...y mira lo que hizo hierro con ella...
No cuento el partido de Portugal porque obviamente fue planeado por Lopetegui...salvo que Lopetegui nunca mandaba a costa al banquillo..


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No lo tenía que haber echado, sobraba, se tenía que haber callado y echarlo al acabar el mundial.





Pero al acabar ya no le echabas porque se iba él, cansaliebres


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero al acabar ya no le echabas porque se iba él, cansaliebres



Fue un esperpento.

Le tenían que haber dejado un par de semanas más y a tomar por culo. Hay que tener poca visión para echar a alguien que necesitas durante dos semanas, y al que si echas le tienes que pagar un pastizal, cuando la solución era no echarlo y esperar a que se pirara a las dos semanas y un día.

En esto no coincidimos.

Supongo que la decisión no lo tomaría nadie en una de esas supuestas orgías con desenfreno, putas y lo que terciara.

Aunque no sé porqué pero parece lo más probable.


----------



## cepeda33 (23 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Eso no fue culpa del calvo, que echó a Lopetegui? poner, a mi parecer, a uno de los fucbolistas más tontos hablando que he podido escuchar nunca, a *HIERRO*, fue una sentencia de *muelte *y *derroición*. Lo siento por la gente del Real Negrit.
> 
> Puto calvo, no me extraña lo de la Charo-Selección.



Hierro asumio el marronazo que le habia dejalvo el calvo que por su puto orgullo no dudo en destruir a la seleccion. Jodio a España y no le importo una mierda. Los jugadores deberian haber abandonado la seleccion como medida de protesta

Bastante hizo el pobre, cualquier otro se habria negado, sabia que o hacia algo grande o todo el mundo le echaria la culpa. El se porto con responsabilidad y se trago ese problema.

El puto calvo fue el culpable de todo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero al acabar ya no le echabas porque se iba él, cansaliebres



No se fue..lo despidieron..y recuerdo el puto calvo presumiendo de mandar a la selección en clase turista....y luego pagar 2 millones por el despido a Lopetegui...puto calvo


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Fue un esperpento.
> 
> Le tenían que haber dejado un par de semanas más y a tomar por culo. Hay que tener poca visión para echar a alguien que necesitas durante dos semanas, y al que si echas le tienes que pagar un pastizal, cuando la solución era no echarlo y esperar a que se pirara a las dos semanas y un día.
> 
> ...



La prensa iba a estar dando por culo con eso día sí y día también

No le iban a dejar de hacer preguntas sobre eso durante todo el torneo

Le echas y el que viene ya no puede responder a eso y al dia siguiente le brean a preguntas pero sobre apartados meramente deportivos


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Para estuvieron listocs cual robocs los de la prensa madridista que lo filtraron, se lo he explicao a Barullo varias veces inclvso con dibvjitos, Losertegui se iba a callar como una pvta



Luego el mandril actuó de muy mala fé de la mano de esa prensa que mencionas para joder a la Federación a 3 días de empezar un mundial

Luego se llaman señores a sí mismos y se envuelven con la bandera de España


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> La prensa iba a estar dando por culo con eso día sí y día también
> 
> No le iban a dejar de hacer preguntas sobre eso durante todo el torneo
> 
> Le echas y el que viene ya no puede responder a eso y al dia siguiente le brean a preguntas pero sobre apartados meramente deportivos



*VENCERÁS PERO NO ME CONVENCERÁS, MALDITO!*

La verdac es que no sé si nos hubiera ido mejor en el mundial, pero hubieran sido unas ruedas de prensa gloriosas.



barullo dijo:


> Luego el mandril actuó de muy mala fé de la mano de esa prensa que mencionas para joder a la Federación a 3 días de empezar un mundial
> 
> Luego se llaman señores a sí mismos y se envuelven con la bandera de España



Quién? El ser superior????

Lo dudo, tiene la misma bandera que la del Tío Gilito.

A todo esto, hay porra ya? Lo digo porque podríamos ver el cuadro y hacer como en la NCAA.


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No se fue..lo despidieron..y recuerdo el puto calvo presumiendo de mandar a la selección en clase turista....y luego pagar 2 millones por el despido a Lopetegui...puto calvo



Si firmas por otra empresa diferente de la que curras ¿qué es eso sino irte?

El calvo le echó 15 dias antes pero se iba a ir igualmente no te jode


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si firmas por otra empresa diferente de la que curras ¿qué es eso sino irte?
> 
> El calvo le echó 15 dias antes pero se iba a ir igualmente no te jode



Al final del mundial... y el floren hubiera pagado la cláusula...pero no vino el Calvo..
Si me hechan antes del periodo me pagan en finiquito y sería improcedente. ..
Pero porque defiendes al enemigo del Atlético que es Rubiales


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> *VENCERÁS PERO NO ME CONVENCERÁS, MALDITO!*
> 
> La verdac es que no sé si nos hubiera ido mejor en el mundial, pero hubieran sido unas ruedas de prensa gloriosas.
> 
> ...



Pues claro que solo tiene el dinero por bandera...

...pero que no vayan de españoles por la vida que les viene grande serlo

Apuesta por España: si gana te llevas una morterada holles. A veces hay páginas en las que hay cuadros de esos con los cruces para que los rellenes con tu pronostico. Si encontrais una la subís y hacemos un concurso con capturas de pantalla


----------



## Covid Bryant (23 Sep 2022)

furgoleros subnormales

no hay mundial sin la FEDERACION


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Al final del mundial... y el floren hubiera pagado la cláusula...pero no vino el Calvo..
> Si me hechan antes del periodo me pagan en finiquito y sería improcedente. ..
> Pero porque defiendes al enemigo del Atlético que es Rubiales



No, si no le defiendo

Lo que digo es que Lopetegui dejó colgada a la selección a falta de 3 dias porque estaba claro que se iba a destapar el tema antes o despues

Lo que dice un forero mas atrás: deberia haber sido listo y haber negociado con el crápula para firmar tras el mundial y listo...

...y si no quiere que se busque a otro que yo tengo contrato en vigor


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No, si no le defiendo
> 
> Lo que digo es que Lopetegui dejó colgada a la selección a falta de 3 dias porque estaba claro que se iba a destapar el tema antes o despues
> 
> ...



Colgada..si siguió entrenando y planeando el partido de Portugal...de hecho blos entrenamientos se hacían de tarde..para no achicharse por el mediodía...lo primero que hizo hierro para prepararnos contra Irán.. entrenamientos en puto mediodía solar...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> furgoleros subnormales
> 
> no hay mundial sin la FEDERACION



Ya harán otra Supercopa en Arabia Saudí y se montarán sus orgias sexuales va cargo del erario público


----------



## Covid Bryant (23 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ya harán otra Supercopa en Arabia Saudí y se montarán sus orgias sexuales va cargo del erario público



que bien las centras costra









El exjefe de Gabinete de Rubiales le acusa de pagar orgías con dinero de la RFEF


La Federación ha salido al paso para desmentir que Luis Rubiales usará fondos para pagar fiestas privadas y acusa a Juan Rubiales de querer "buscar un deterioro constante de la imagen del presidente"




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (23 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Luego el mandril actuó de muy mala fé de la mano de esa prensa que mencionas para joder a la Federación a 3 días de empezar un mundial
> 
> Luego se llaman señores a sí mismos y se envuelven con la bandera de España



Desde que echaron al "7 de Ejpaña" y ganamos dos Eurocopas y un Mundial con la mayoria de jugadores del Barcelona, que el Real Madrid y sus aficionados dejaron de envolverse con la bandera de España y pasaron a ser solo del Real Madrid. Ya no nos acordamos de la Caverna Mediatica apoyando "disimuladamente" a CR7 y Portugal?

Hasta defenestraron a Casillas por ejercer de capitan de la Seleccion e intentar poner paz entre los jugadores de ambos clubes.


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Desde que echaron al "7 de Ejpaña" y ganamos dos Eurocopas y un Mundial con la mayoria de jugadores del Barcelona, que el Real Madrid y sus aficionados dejaron de envolverse con la bandera de España y pasaron a ser solo del Real Madrid. Ya no nos acordamos de la Caverna Mediatica apoyando "disimuladamente" a CR7 y Portugal?
> 
> Hasta defenestraron a Casillas por ejercer de capitan de la Seleccion e intentar poner paz entre los jugadores de ambos clubes.



Totalmente. La caverna y los aficionados cuernitos, muchos de ellos aqui mismo como el gold standard/euromelón por mencionar uno nada más pero había un huevo que apoyaban solo a las selecciones de sus extranjeros del madri.

Ya hay que ser mezquinos para bajarse del barco porque se gane con los del barsa y crucificar a Casillas


----------



## Suprimo (23 Sep 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Hasta defenestraron a Casillas por ejercer de capitan de la Seleccion e intentar poner paz entre los jugadores de ambos clubes.



Y así pasaba, que se le acabó eso de saber parar y terminamos con Karius 2.0


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y así pasaba, que se le acabó eso de saber parar y terminamos con Karius 2.0



Que yo sepa Holanda nos clavo 5 porque del bosque no vio la trampa perfecta que van gaal nos clavo en bahía


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (23 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y así pasaba, que se le acabó eso de saber parar y terminamos con Karius 2.0



Claro, Casillas se fue del club porque se hizo viejo y por eso es aplaudido por la aficion cada vez que se sienta en el palco del Bernabeu.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Que yo sepa Holanda nos clavo 5 porque del bosque no vio la trampa perfecta que van gaal nos clavo en bahía



El topo ya no paraba ni de casualidac


----------



## Suprimo (23 Sep 2022)

Y en amistosos estovy viendo que Japón le ha metido un 2-0 a los gUSAnos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El topo ya no paraba ni de casualidac



bueno ,pero fuimos sin aclimatar tras una temporada DEMENCIAl..los holandeses estuvieron 1 mes preparando el partido.. delbosque pasaba de todo...los del farsa estaban cabreados con los del atletico..y salimos con el CANCERIGENO 4-2-3-1,...


----------



## DRIDMA (29 Sep 2022)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Sep 2022)

Luis Enrique no pierde ninguna oportunidad de evidenciar su estulticia. 

Equiparar una Eurocopa con el esperpento de la Nationns League tiene delito...

Equiparar ser campaón de una Eurocopa con *clasificarse *primero de grupo a un mundial con 32 equipos es muy triste...

Equiparar ser campaón de una Eurocopa con *clasificarse *para la semifinal de la mamarrachada de la Nations League es patético...

No se puede ser más bobo, mediocre y perdedor.


----------



## jus (29 Sep 2022)

En mi caso insisto, no critico la forma de ser de LE ni la disposición de sus jugadores y menos criticar que apenas tenemos jugadores decentes que seleccionar, quizás criticar que vayan algunos jugadores puntuales pero es que tampoco hay mucho donde elegir, salvo Iago Aspas como delantero no se ve a nadie por ahí rompiéndola de verdad.

Lo que critico es un juego que se basa en;

1- Se necesita mucha posesión y se tira de horizontalidad y pase arriesgado
2- Se hacen pocos desmarques de ruptura, apenas centros y menos aún disparos a puerta de fuera del área
3- Los rivales que no tengan su día marcando desde el principio

El futbol de tiki taka solo funciona si tienes un iniesta, xavi, xabi alonso con cesc, silva donde ni dios te la quitaba y encima iniesta tenía regate y desborde y cesc te metía goles como falso 9.

Yo aún recuerdo la Euro del 2012, ibamos sin villa, solo estaba torres y del bosque apostó mayormente por el falso 9 y su futbol era lo que más tarde se vio en 2014 y 2016... un horror de pases y pases y pases, pero los xavi, xabi alonso y busquets con iniesta, silva y torres estaban frescos y los partidos estaban bajo control siempre y los rivales aún no sabían jugar como lo hacía españa.

De todas formas no se nos olivide en 2013 Brasil nos metio un repaso con su 3-0 en la copa de confederaciones, supo qué tenía que hacer a españa: presión y jugar balones a Hulk contra Jordia Alba en largo, éste la bajaba y en una contra sayonara, Neymar estaba también para en cero coma desbordar.

Pues eso, nos la jugamos demasiado y LE tiene una flor en el puto culo


----------



## Woden (29 Sep 2022)

Me extrañaría que pasásemos de octavos, por no decir de la primera fase.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Sep 2022)

Todo lo que rodea a LE genera mal rollo

- Convocatorias
- No convocados
- Alineaciones
- "Juego"
- Resultados
- Declaraciones
- Malas formas

Ojalá España gane el Mundial con LE... pero si no lo gana ojalá sea descalificada a la mayor brevedad y venga un seleccionador nuevo.



jus dijo:


> En mi caso insisto, no critico la forma de ser de LE ni la disposición de sus jugadores y menos criticar que apenas tenemos jugadores decentes que seleccionar, quizás criticar que vayan algunos jugadores puntuales pero es que tampoco hay mucho donde elegir, salvo Iago Aspas como delantero no se ve a nadie por ahí rompiéndola de verdad.
> 
> Lo que critico es un juego que se basa en;
> 
> ...


----------



## jus (29 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Todo lo que rodea a LE genera mal rollo
> 
> - Convocatorias
> - No convocados
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo y lo que le avala por ahora SON LOS RESULTADOS (yo borraría lo que has puesto de los RESULTADOS)

Con la mierda de jugadores que tenemos podríamos perfectamente haber estado fuera del mundial TAL CUAL y también fuera de la semis de la liga de naciones y para colmo se llegó a semis en la Euro

No nos engañemos, la España de LE o si viene valverde o quien casi sea van a jugar al mismo estilo que LE, es como pedir a cualquier entrenador del Barça cambiar a jugar como lo hace el Bayern o un equipo italiano de antaño, es imposible pq aquí se apostó por el juego del toque y a correr con eso, es el sello de la selección. Recrodad que antaño a España se le conocía por la FURIA española, pero eso quedó atrás desde que empezaron los éxitos con Luis Aragonés apostando por los xavi, iniesta, silva y compañía.

El problema que eso genera un futbol PLANÍSIMO, aburrido que como no tenemos jugadores que regateen (bien) esto se convierte en una mierda pinchada en un palo para ver. Por eso no vi el partido de portugal-españa y se conoce que hice bien, hasta el min 70 españa no hizo ningún remate a puerta con peligro de verdad y sin embargo los portugueses pudieron meter 3 goles a españa solo que eso no pasó.

De ahí los resultados que sí le avalan a LE, pero no nos engañemos, el futbol español se ha convertido en un neocattenaccio, se juega a que no pase nada y para el espectador es horrible. Yo soy un aficionado no español y desearía que perdiera siempre España, al igual como deseo que pierda el barça sobre todo por su puto juego y por su separatismo rancio de esteladas y més que un club


----------



## Manero (29 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Todo lo que rodea a LE genera mal rollo
> 
> - Convocatorias
> - No convocados
> ...



No te confundas, quién genera el mal rollo alrededor de Lucho y ese caldo de cultivo de odio hacía la Selección es la caverna mediática madridista. La caverna se escuda en el carácter del Seleccionador pero eso es mentira, esto pasa porque esa prensa nacional-madridista quiere que la Selección sea su cortijo y cuando hay seleccionadres que les plantan cara como Clemente, Luís Aragonés o Luís Enrique, las campañas mediáticas contra ellos son tremendas.

En cambio con seleccionadores sumisos al nacional-madridismo como Lopetegui o Hierro (con sus 9 jugadores del Madrid convocados para el Mundial) todo se vuelve una balsa de aceite, aunque para ello debamos aguantar luego hacer el ridículo en las competiciones.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> En mi caso insisto, no critico la forma de ser de LE ni la disposición de sus jugadores y menos criticar que apenas tenemos jugadores decentes que seleccionar, quizás criticar que vayan algunos jugadores puntuales pero es que tampoco hay mucho donde elegir, salvo Iago Aspas como delantero no se ve a nadie por ahí rompiéndola de verdad.
> 
> Lo que critico es un juego que se basa
> 
> ...



En 2013 la FIFA nos metió esa final solo 40 horas después de darnos una paliza contra Italia..Italia que fue al partido de 3y 4 plaza con 32 horas de descanso..nunca había visto a buffon bajar los brazos de agotamiento...
Ey pero recordemos..veníamos de una temporada agotadora.con más km en las piernas que el resto de equipos..y el marqués solo se le ocurre poner exactamente al mismo 11 que venía molido...el árbitro holandés una vergüenza..rozar a Neymar era roja o amarilla .25 faltas de Brasil ni una sola amarilla...
Y al final la maldición de la confederaciónes se cumplió con la humillación a brasil por parte de los germanos..
El marqués pasaba de todo a partir de 2012 no recuerdas que nos empataba hasta FINLANDIA...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2022)

Con el marqués nos daban palizas hasta en los amistosos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo y lo que le avala por ahora SON LOS RESULTADOS (yo borraría lo que has puesto de los RESULTADOS)
> 
> Con la mierda de jugadores que tenemos podríamos perfectamente haber estado fuera del mundial TAL CUAL y también fuera de la semis de la liga de naciones y para colmo se llegó a semis en la Euro
> 
> ...



La furia y luego perdíamos como siempre...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> No te confundas, quién genera el mal rollo alrededor de Lucho y ese caldo de cultivo de odio hacía la Selección es la caverna mediática madridista. La caverna se escuda en el carácter del Seleccionador pero eso es mentira, esto pasa porque esa prensa nacional-madridista quiere que la Selección sea su cortijo y cuando hay seleccionadres que les plantan cara como Clemente, Luís Aragonés o Luís Enrique, las campañas mediáticas contra ellos son tremendas.
> 
> En cambio con seleccionadores sumisos al nacional-madridismo como Lopetegui o Hierro (con sus 9 jugadores del Madrid convocados para el Mundial) todo se vuelve una balsa de aceite, aunque para ello debamos aguantar luego hacer el ridículo en las competiciones.



*LE es un incendiario y un provocador. Perfil incompatible con ser seleccionador de un país.*

Es un Clemente versión asturiano-catalanizado.

Se puede ir de sobrado y de chulo SI GANAS... Dicho lo cual los ganadores muy rara vez van de sobrado y de chulos, suelen ser modestos... por lo que nunca procede ir de sobrado y de chulo.

Si LE no entendía que la selección española es de TODOS los españoles y NO SU selección que hubiera renunciado al cargo... 

Si LE no entendía que TODOS jugamos a ser seleccionadores y que le pagamos para CONCILIARNOS Y UNIRNOS en lugar de CRISPARNOS Y ALEJARNOS que hubiera renunciado al cargo... 

¿Me he explicado mejor ahora?


----------



## Manero (29 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> *LE es un incendiario y un provocador. Perfil incompatible con ser seleccionador de un país.*
> 
> Es un Clemente versión asturiano-catalanizado.
> 
> ...



Podrías poner ejemplos de por qué es un incendiario y un provocador? Porque yo lo único que veo hacer a Luís Enrique es responder y poner en su sitio a la caverna después de que estos le estén dando más palos que a una estera.

Y repito lo de su carácter es una excusa, porque para carácter problemático, manipulador y provocador el rey era Mourinho, y bien que la prensa cavernaria le reía sus gracias y lo protegía. Porque cuando Mourinho se ponía chulo con la prensa allí nadie rechistaba, y ni siquiera salió la parte corporativista a quejarse cuando al periodista Anton Meana Mou lo encerró en un cuarto para amedrentarle. Hace algo así Luís Enrique y tiene que salir de España en globo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> *LE es un incendiario y un provocador. Perfil incompatible con ser seleccionador de un país.*
> 
> Es un Clemente versión asturiano-catalanizado.
> 
> ...



Salvo que con Clemente siempre caiamos en cuartos


----------



## jus (29 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Salvo que con Clemente siempre caiamos en cuartos



Y con clemente no se nos olvide que traía a los suyos tambie´n y por culpa de alguno de los suyos y sus 7 defensas caimos con una selección bastante buena por ejemplo en 1998

Que Zubizarreta con 38 palos (no se los que tenía) hizo la cada del siglo que nos hundió y lo demás


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> Y con clemente no se nos olvide que traía a los suyos tambie´n y por culpa de alguno de los suyos y sus 7 defensas caimos con una selección bastante buena por ejemplo en 1998
> 
> Que Zubizarreta con 38 palos (no se los que tenía) hizo la cada del siglo que nos hundió y lo demás



ah el brasil ganando el mundial del 94 con bebeto y mauro silva...y nosotros dejando en casa a liaño,fran ...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Sep 2022)

El mundial se lo lleva de calle Francia.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (29 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> Y con clemente no se nos olvide que traía a los suyos tambie´n y por culpa de alguno de los suyos y sus 7 defensas caimos con una selección bastante buena por ejemplo en 1998
> 
> Que Zubizarreta con 38 palos (no se los que tenía) hizo la cada del siglo que nos hundió y lo demás



Lo de Zubi no lo entendía ni él, y lo de no llevar un delantero ... aparte de Salinas no estaba Alfonso? En esa época digo, y nacionalizado estaba Pizzi, y Raúl debería estar también activo.


----------



## barullo (29 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ah el brasil ganando el mundial del 94 con bebeto y mauro silva...y nosotros dejando en casa a liaño,fran ...



En ese momento se le acusó mucho de no convocar a Fran y a Michel...Michel que habia ido a varios torneos sin ganar nada por cierto

...como si fueran Maradona y Pelé.

Lo de la prensa española siempre ha sido lo mismo: crear polemicas para vender

El por culo que dieron con Raúl y su no convocatoria para la euro 2008 por parte de Luis Aragonés...

...como el equipo iba de puta madre en el torneo se tuvieron que callar, y luego tras ganar la copa ya nadie se acordaba de Raúl claro...

Así es la prensa y tambien muchos aficionados


----------



## jus (29 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Lo de Zubi no lo entendía ni él, y lo de no llevar un delantero ... aparte de Salinas no estaba Alfonso? En esa época digo, y nacionalizado estaba Pizzi, y Raúl debería estar también activo.



En el 98 ya no estaba salinas pq se retiró, eso fue en el 94 que se llevó a salinas y jugó contra italia y falló una delante del portero

En el 98 estabab alfonso, kiko y raúl (con 21 años)

El problema que mira la alineación inicial 

Andoni Zubizarreta
Albert Ferrer *(defensa)*
Rafael Alkorta *(defensa)*
Fernando Hierro *(defensa)*
Sergi *(defensa)*
Ivan Campo *(defensa)*
Miguel Angel Nadal *(defensa)*
Luis Enrique
Raul
Alfonso
Kiko

Salió con 6 defensas!!! y sí se que Hierro era bueno como todocampista tambien, pero joooder.

Por cierto, la delantera Raúl Kiko y Alfnoso la comparas con hoy y dan ganas de llorar con lo que tenemos ahora.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Podrías poner ejemplos de por qué es un incendiario y un provocador? Porque yo lo único que veo hacer a Luís Enrique es responder y poner en su sitio a la caverna después de que estos le estén dando más palos que a una estera.
> 
> Y repito lo de su carácter es una excusa, porque para carácter problemático, manipulador y provocador el rey era Mourinho, y bien que la prensa cavernaria le reía sus gracias y lo protegía. Porque cuando Mourinho se ponía chulo con la prensa allí nadie rechistaba, y ni siquiera salió la parte corporativista a quejarse cuando al periodista Anton Meana Mou lo encerró en un cuarto para amedrentarle. Hace algo así Luís Enrique y tiene que salir de España en globo.



Si te tengo que mostrar pruebas del mal caracter de LE mal vamos... :-D

Es un cascarrabias y un soberbio: Se cree dueño de la selección... Suele estar a la defensiva... *Suele hablar de sí mismo en tercera persona...* Se inventa enemigos externos... Se retiró de la selección por una desgracia familiar por la cual el común de los mortales no deja su trabajo... Luego vino y echó despectivamente a su sustituto, quien había clasificado a la selección para la Eurocopa... etc etc etc... y ahora esta gilipollez del contexto equiparando títulos en Eurocopas con bolos otoñeros, ridículo.

Mourinho es otro impresentable como LE. Son dos payasos avinagrados. Han tenido sus indiscutibles, a la par que puntuales, éxitos pero son entrenadores agitadores, ideales para forzar un cambio de ciclo pero no para proyectos a largo plazo.

Si te interesa mi opinión: aborrezco a la prensa patria.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Salvo que con Clemente siempre caiamos en cuartos



LE llegó a una semifinal tras una fase de grupos deplorable y unos cruces nivel Intertoto. Pero llegó, sí.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En ese momento se le acusó mucho de no convocar a Fran y a Michel...Michel que habia ido a varios torneos sin ganar nada por cierto
> 
> ...como si fueran Maradona y Pelé.
> 
> ...



La prensa es jodida en todos los países.. Francia, e Italia reparten hostias a diestro y siniestro...

Y ya Argentina y Brasil reparten hostiones...

No vale cualquiera para ser selecionador. Hay que tener mucha mano izquierda.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> En el 98 ya no estaba salinas pq se retiró, eso fue en el 94 que se llevó a salinas y jugó contra italia y falló una delante del portero
> 
> En el 98 estabab alfonso, kiko y raúl (con 21 años)
> 
> ...



Era vergonzoso. *Años de plomo del Villarato: El Lobby de vascos nacionalistas secuestrando la federación española.*

Villar, Iñaki Sáez, el carnicero Giocoechea, Lopetegui, el propio Clemente, etc...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Era vergonzoso. *Años de plomo del Villarato: El Lobby de vascos nacionalistas secuestrando la federación española.*
> 
> Villar, Iñaki Sáez, el carnicero Giocoechea, Lopetegui, el propio Clemente, etc...



ah si recuerdo el europeo de 2004 con ETXEBERRIA....


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> En el 98 ya no estaba salinas pq se retiró, eso fue en el 94 que se llevó a salinas y jugó contra italia y falló una delante del portero
> 
> En el 98 estabab alfonso, kiko y raúl (con 21 años)
> 
> ...



Clemente en el 98 ya era un troll profesional, no un entrenador.


----------



## Limón (29 Sep 2022)

Yo este año voy a tifar BRASIL y Vinichus Jr, ya que Portugal no creo que haga demasiado.
Ojalá la floja no pase de la primera fase y echen al mongol del entrenador.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Se retiró de la selección por una desgracia familiar por la cual el común de los mortales no deja su trabajo...



Te compro el resto del post sin añadir una coma, pero una baja de cuatro meses por enfermedad terminal y después muerte de una hija (sí, se cogió la baja varios meses antes de la muerte) debería entrar dentro de las cosas más normales del mundo. No sé si tienes hijos, pero perder a uno, con esa edad además, a mí me da escalofríos sólo de contemplarlo. LE no es mejor entrenador ni mejor persona por haber pasado ese trance, pero tampoco hay que negar la legitimidad de esa baja porque LE sea mal entrenador o mala persona.

No lo digo por ti, pero no deberíamos decir así como "desgracia familiar" para abstraernos de lo que pasó. No es lo mismo decir "se cogió una baja por una desgracia familiar", que decir "se cogió una baja porque su hija de nueve años tenía una enfermedad terminal y se murió un par de meses después".


----------



## Andr3ws (29 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El mundial se lo lleva de calle Francia.



La camiseta del Alemania es la camiseta de un campeón mundial. 
Creo que este año Alemania moja.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> La camiseta del Alemania es la camiseta de un campeón mundial.
> Creo que este año Alemania moja.



Entre los dos está claro que se reparten el campeonato.

Tampoco descartaría a Irán, Camerún y Nigeria especialmente la segunda, que este año viene pegando fuerte


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Sep 2022)

Que el mundial se celebré en navidad es una clara falta de respeto hacia occidente perpetrada por aquellos que no la celebran nunca, pero no podrán acallar la segunda edicion de la gran gala navideña de burbuja.

Revelaos compañeros!!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Sep 2022)

Menudas highlights y skills:


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Te compro el resto del post sin añadir una coma, pero una baja de cuatro meses por enfermedad terminal y después muerte de una hija (sí, se cogió la baja varios meses antes de la muerte) debería entrar dentro de las cosas más normales del mundo. No sé si tienes hijos, pero perder a uno, con esa edad además, a mí me da escalofríos sólo de contemplarlo. LE no es mejor entrenador ni mejor persona por haber pasado ese trance, pero tampoco hay que negar la legitimidad de esa baja porque LE sea mal entrenador o mala persona.
> 
> No lo digo por ti, pero no deberíamos decir así como "desgracia familiar" para abstraernos de lo que pasó. No es lo mismo decir "se cogió una baja por una desgracia familiar", que decir "se cogió una baja porque su hija de nueve años tenía una enfermedad terminal y se murió un par de meses después".



Entiendo tu reflexión. Tiene que ser el golpe más duro que la vida puede dar a una persona... Apunto a que el común de los mortales no puede permitirse dejar el trabajo a pesar de tamaña desgracia.

Él lo hizo y me pareció procedente... *hasta que decidió reincorporarse a la selección, cuando ya estaba clasificada gracias al trabajo de terceros, apartando de malas maneras a dichos terceros.*

¿Cómo va la historia? _"Estoy destrozado"_, lógico y normal, ergo _"dejo la selección, ahí os quedáis"_... _"se me pasa suficientemente el disgusto... quitaos de en medio que vuelvo yo a jugar la Eurocopa"_.

¿También habría vuelto por las bravas con la selección no clasificada para la Eurocopa 2020/21?

¿No debería haber respetado a su sustituto y esperar al final de Eurocopa 2020/21?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Sep 2022)

Limón dijo:


> Yo este año voy a tifar BRASIL y Vinichus Jr, ya que Portugal no creo que haga demasiado.
> Ojalá la floja no pase de la primera fase y echen al mongol del entrenador.



¿En serio crees que Vinicius va a ser titular con Brasil teniendo delante a Neymar?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> La camiseta del Alemania es la camiseta de un campeón mundial.
> Creo que este año Alemania moja.



El plantillazo lo tiene Francia... Son todos estrellas mundiales...

Depende de Deschamps... que sea capaz de gestionar a tanta figura y montar un equipo que no se venga abajo como hicieron el año pasado con Suiza en la Eurocopa


----------



## Andr3ws (29 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El plantillazo lo tiene Francia... Son todos estrellas mundiales...
> 
> Depende de Deschamps... que sea capaz de gestionar a tanta figura y montar un equipo que no se venga abajo como hicieron el año pasado con Suiza en la Eurocopa



A ver como está la relación Mbappe - Benzema. 
No sé yo si tras el verano aquello no acabó. 

Yo apuesto por Alemania o por Brasil, a pesar de la plantilla que presenta Francia.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿En serio crees que Vinicius va a ser titular con Brasil teniendo delante a Neymar?



Vinicius ahora mismo es titular en cualquier equipo del mundo por delante de cualquier jugador del mundo (en su posición, se entiende).

Yo sé que cuesta créerselo por cómo empezó en el Madrid, pero si no hay manera de que jueguen juntos, Vinicius sienta a Neymar sin mayor problema.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A ver como está la relación Mbappe - Benzema.
> No sé yo si tras el verano aquello no acabó.
> 
> Yo apuesto por Alemania o por Brasil, a pesar de la plantilla que presenta Francia.



Francia
Alemania
Brasil
Argentina

Falta Italia. El campeón debería salir de ese cuarteto.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Vinicius ahora mismo es titular en cualquier equipo del mundo por delante de cualquier jugador del mundo (en su posición, se entiende).
> 
> Yo sé que cuesta créerselo por cómo empezó en el Madrid, pero si no hay manera de que jueguen juntos, Vinicius sienta a Neymar sin mayor problema.



Si Vinicius fuera natural de Ciudad Real y se apellidara García tendría serios problemas para jugar en 2ªB.

Es un producto de mercadotecnia por parte de la prensa afín a FloPer.

Te tiro abajo la primera reflexión haciendo ref. a Mbappé en el PSG, por ejemplo. 

¿Quitaría el puesto a Alphonso Davies en el Bayern? ¿A Grealish en el City?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> La prensa iba a estar dando por culo con eso día sí y día también
> 
> No le iban a dejar de hacer preguntas sobre eso durante todo el torneo
> 
> Le echas y el que viene ya no puede responder a eso y al dia siguiente le brean a preguntas pero sobre apartados meramente deportivos



Y te lo cargas todo porque quien ha preparado el Mundial es Lotepegui. A la prensa se le paran los pies o no hay ruedas de prensa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Francia
> Alemania
> Brasil
> Argentina
> ...



Miráis más el nombre que los méritos.

Francia y Alemania están lejos de ser favoritos. Como mucho Francia si dejan la anarquía atrás, que no creo.

Brasil y Argentina te los compro hasta que vea sus enfrentamientos con europeos.

Como outsiders, Holanda con Van Gaal está muy bien. Y hay que tener muy en cuenta los cruces.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En ese momento se le acusó mucho de no convocar a Fran y a Michel...Michel que habia ido a varios torneos sin ganar nada por cierto
> 
> ...como si fueran Maradona y Pelé.
> 
> ...



Como si todos tuvieran que ganar algo. Entonces los del pateti jamás irían a la selección.

Se cargó a Michel porque no cuadraba con el sistema que él quería, igual que Aspas con LE. Y Fran nunca me pareció tan determinante como para que no fueran otros.

La prensa la tomó con Clemente porque no les reía las gracias y lo machacaron hasta el último día. Veníamos de no ir a la uero 92 y casi nos metemos en semis del 94. En el 96 nos deja fuera la anfitriona en penaltis a pesar de haber sido mejor que ellos. Y en el 98 las cagadas de Zubi nos dejaron fuera.

Lo de Raúl con Luis es más de lo mismo: Raúl no entraba en el sistema de Luis.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> En el 98 ya no estaba salinas pq se retiró, eso fue en el 94 que se llevó a salinas y jugó contra italia y falló una delante del portero
> 
> En el 98 estabab alfonso, kiko y raúl (con 21 años)
> 
> ...



No hagamos trampas hombre. Que un jugador sea defensa no quiere decir que no sea polivalente. Ferrer y Sergi eran carrileros y hasta extremos. Alkort, Hierro, Campo y Nadal eran centrales con buena salida de balón que podían hacer también de mediocentros.


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> En el 98 ya no estaba salinas pq se retiró, eso fue en el 94 que se llevó a salinas y jugó contra italia y falló una delante del portero
> 
> En el 98 estabab alfonso, kiko y raúl (con 21 años)
> 
> ...



En el 94 contra Suiza puso más defensas aún, y ningún delantero puro.

Siete defensas y cinco de ellos eran centrales.

Es curioso que hicieron un partidazo.

3-0 para España.

Zubizarreta
Ferrer (defensa)
Camarasa (defensa)
Abelardo (defensa)
Hierro (defensa)
Sergi (defensa)
Alkorta (defensa)
Nadal (defensa)
Goikoetxea
Bakero
Luis Enrique 





__





España 3 vs. Suiza 0 en el Mundial 1994, Ficha del Partido


Ficha del encuentro de Octavos de Final del Mundial de Fútbol de 1994 jugado entre las selecciones de Suiza y España con detalle de goles, jugadores titulares y suplentes, tarjetas y cambios.




www.losmundialesdefutbol.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El mundial se lo lleva de calle Francia.



Claro, igual que se llevaban de calle la euro. Ni de coña. Es un grupo anárquico de gente desarraigada. Si les da la gana correr lo harán, pero la dinámica ahora mismo es la de quedarse en primera fase.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En el 94 contra Suiza puso más defensas aún, y ningún delantero puro.
> 
> Siete defensas y cinco de ellos eran centrales.
> 
> ...



Casi nadie de los que ganaron el oro olímpico de Barcelona...


----------



## Manero (29 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> La prensa es jodida en todos los países.. Francia, e Italia reparten hostias a diestro y siniestro...
> 
> Y ya Argentina y Brasil reparten hostiones...
> 
> No vale cualquiera para ser selecionador. Hay que tener mucha mano izquierda.



Pero la prensa en otro paises cargan contra su seleccionador si los resultados o el juego no son los esperados, pero en España a Luís Enrique se le ha machacado desde el primer dia por su pasado barcelonista y antimadridista, y andan muchos deseando que España pierda para poder pedir su cese.
Es que en otros paises esa tabla que tuvo que sacar Luís Enrique para justificar su buen trabajo, la hubieran publicado mucho antes los propios periodistas para presumir de buenos resultados de la selección de su país.

Pero que esta película ya la hemos vivido antes con Luís Aragonés y todo lo que tuvo que soportar de los medios por cargarse a su querido Raúl. Y la excusa de que esto pasa por su carácter y porque no tienen mano izquierda no cuela.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Si Vinicius fuera natural de Ciudad Real y se apellidara García tendría serios problemas para jugar en 2ªB.
> 
> Es un producto de mercadotecnia por parte de la prensa afín a FloPer.



22 goles, 20 asistencias, gol ganador en final de Champions. Jugador con más goles+asistencias de Europa que no tira penaltis ni balón parado. Jugador con más avances verticales de todas las grandes ligas europeas, un 20% por encima del segundo. Segundo jugador con más regates exitosos de todas las grandes ligas europeas. Jugador que más presiona, más ocasiones de gol crea, más pases de gol da, y más regates completa de la Champions. La temporada 2021/2022 de Vinicius fue un puto escándalo, si no fuera porque la de Benzema fue un escandalérrimo ganaría el Balón de Oro, pero según tú sería suplente en Segunda B.

Es muy difícil tomarte en serio, tío.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Miráis más el nombre que los méritos.
> 
> Francia y Alemania están lejos de ser favoritos. Como mucho Francia si dejan la anarquía atrás, que no creo.
> 
> ...



Doy mi modesta opinión... Si tan claro lo tienes dale a William Hill o Bet365 ;-D

Francia es la favorita sin lugar a dudas: *vigente campeón + equipazo*. Dicho lo cual una cosa es ser favorito y otra ganar. En los recientes amistosos han palmado con Croacia y Dinamarca.

Alemania es favorita por definición. La plantilla no es nada extraordinario. En los recientes amistosos han palmado con Hungría y empatado con Inglaterra.

Toca campeón americano:

Tiene mejor pinta Brasil que Argentina...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pero la prensa en otro paises cargan contra su seleccionador si los resultados o el juego no son los esperados, pero en España a Luís Enrique se le ha machacado desde el primer dia por su pasado barcelonista y antimadridista, y andan muchos deseando que España pierda para poder pedir su cese.
> Es que en otros paises esa tabla que tuvo que sacar Luís Enrique para justificar su buen trabajo, la hubieran publicado mucho antes los propios periodistas para presumir de buenos resultados de la selección de su país.
> 
> Pero que esta película ya la hemos vivido antes con Luís Aragonés y todo lo que tuvo que soportar de los medios por cargarse a su querido Raúl. Y la excusa de que esto pasa por su carácter y porque no tienen mano izquierda no cuela.



Venga, entro en tu juego:

Te confirmo que LE es un *antimadridista patológico... y le encanta hacer gala de ello*. Es por ello que al antimadridismo le ha dado por amparar a LE y a la actual selección española. Es tan sectario como vosotros.

Ese tipo de taras no ocurren en sentido inverso... No hay entrenadores en España que sean reconocidos antibarcelonistas / antiatlético / antivalencianistas / antisevillistas / etc... Y si los hubiera no les permitirían ser seleccionadores de España. Esa es la diferencia entre madridistas y antimadridistas:

El madridismo asume que el seleccionador de España sea un tarado con madriditis extrema... Lo que no asume es que sea un desagradable, avinagrado, sectario, chulo, provocador, perdedor, excéntrico, narcisista, soberbio y *cizañero que se dedica a dividir a los españoles, a los que representa, en lugar de unirlos.*


----------



## Ritalapollera (30 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Venga, entro en tu juego:
> 
> Te confirmo que LE es un *antimadridista patológico... y le encanta hacer gala de ello*. Es por ello que al antimadridismo le ha dado por amparar a LE y a la actual selección española. Es tan sectario como vosotros.
> 
> ...



Totalmente cierto.

Es exactamente lo mismo que con rojos y "fachas". Los rojos pueden hacer las barbaridades que quieran, pero pobre del "facha" que se le ocurra criticarlas.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Sep 2022)

COmparemos extrañamente solo ha un partido completo de españa en youtube...  antes estos amistosos los perdiamos por goleadas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Sep 2022)

el primer partido de españa es contra COSTA RICA


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Sep 2022)

y aqui lo que el GARRULO DE HIERRO NUNCA HIZO poner a ASPAS Y Costa juntos


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pero la prensa en otro paises cargan contra su seleccionador si los resultados o el juego no son los esperados, pero en España a Luís Enrique se le ha machacado desde el primer dia por su pasado barcelonista y antimadridista, y andan muchos deseando que España pierda para poder pedir su cese.
> Es que en otros paises esa tabla que tuvo que sacar Luís Enrique para justificar su buen trabajo, la hubieran publicado mucho antes los propios periodistas para presumir de buenos resultados de la selección de su país.
> 
> Pero que esta película ya la hemos vivido antes con Luís Aragonés y todo lo que tuvo que soportar de los medios por cargarse a su querido Raúl. Y la excusa de que esto pasa por su carácter y porque no tienen mano izquierda no cuela.


----------



## Manero (1 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1210698






Como cambia el discurso de la caverna según sus intereses.

Los resultados que ha conseguido Luís Enrique con una Selección sin jugadores entre los mejores del mundo tiene un mérito enorme. Y la copa que levanta Deschamps sería de España sin el robo en aquel fuera de juego de Mbappé.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1210711
> 
> 
> Como cambia el discurso de la caverna según sus intereses.
> ...



La copa que tiene Deschamps en sus manos es la del Mundial de fútbol de la FIFA 2018.

Venga, mejoro el meme para que sea aún más doloroso:
- Mancini con la Eurocopa 2020
- Deschamps con el Mundial 2018
- Santos con la Eurocopa 2016
- LE con un ridículo Excel que compara mortadela con jamón de jabugo


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1210711
> 
> 
> Como cambia el discurso de la caverna según sus intereses.
> ...



Se te ve el plumero muy a lo lejos... Este no es el foro para hablar del RM por mucho que te obsesione. Por favor: Busca, o crea, un hilo al respecto, invítame y con gusto te atenderé.

LE lo que tiene que hacer es ganar una Eurocopa o un Mundial como seleccionador de España y entonces podremos valorar si lo hizo por adn, suerte, sistema, táctica, flor, caracter, cojones o lo que sea. Mientras no gane nada no hay tal debate.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> La copa que tiene Deschamps en sus manos es la del Mundial de fútbol de la FIFA 2018.
> 
> Venga, mejoro el meme para que sea aún más doloroso:
> - Mancini con la Eurocopa 2020
> ...



lusi de la fuente tiene un par de eurocopas una plata olimpica para comparar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Se te ve el plumero muy a lo lejos... Este no es el foro para hablar del RM por mucho que te obsesione. Por favor: Busca, o crea, un hilo al respecto, invítame y con gusto te atenderé.
> 
> LE lo que tiene que hacer es ganar una Eurocopa o un Mundial como seleccionador de España y entonces podremos valorar si lo hizo por adn, suerte, sistema, táctica, flor, caracter, cojones o lo que sea. Mientras no gane nada no hay tal debate.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1210939



las tacticas suyas son un 4-3-3 siempre...presion adelantada y tal...
la cosa en su contra es que los rivales siempre nos sacan una cabeza...eso si si marcamos primero rompemos el autobus y podemos golear aprovechando el desconcierto...
pero claro luego el lucho te pone a delanteros en posiciones equivocadas ,como gerad moreno en el corner...o thiago alcantara dando pases hacia atras.o como el otro dia SOLER de mediocampista...cosas raras que nos hacen perder minutos valisoso...


----------



## Manero (1 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> La copa que tiene Deschamps en sus manos es la del Mundial de fútbol de la FIFA 2018.
> 
> Venga, mejoro el meme para que sea aún más doloroso:
> - Mancini con la Eurocopa 2020
> ...



Cierto ahora me fijo que son el Mundial'18 y las Euro'16 y 20. Entonces aún es peor el meme, que retraso tiene su autor cuando compara las Euro'16 y el Mundial'18 con Luís Enrique que no estaba como seleccionador en aquellas competiciones.

Además no es lo mismo ganar un Mundial con Mbappé y el resto de mamadus o el que ganó Del Bosque con Puyol, Ramos, Casillas, Iniesta, Xavi, Villa y Xabi Alonso, que lo que ha hecho Luís Enrique de meter a esta selección de Unai, Eric García, Pau Torres, Koke, Sarabia, Carvajal y Morata en unas semis y una final, además de clasificarlo para todas las competiciones sin tener que ir a repescas.

Muchos no son conscientes del mérito de los resultados obtenidos por Luís Enrique con los mimbres que tiene. Cuando ha tenido buenos jugadores ya ha demostrado de lo que es capaz con el triplete que ganó en el Barça.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Oct 2022)

Ni caso.

Lo que le hacen a Luis Enrique ya se lo hicieron antes la Caverna Mediatica y los "patriotas" realmadridistas a Clemente por no llevarse a la Quinta del Buitre o Aragones al "Siete de España". Ahora supongo que querran que seleccione a Nacho y nacionalice a algun Mamandú.

España es una, grande y libre con sede en el Santiago Bernabeu.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Cierto ahora me fijo que son el Mundial'18 y las Euro'16 y 20. Entonces aún es peor el meme, que retraso tiene su autor cuando compara las Euro'16 y el Mundial'18 con Luís Enrique que no estaba como seleccionador en aquellas competiciones.
> 
> Además no es lo mismo ganar un Mundial con Mbappé y el resto de mamadus o el que ganó Del Bosque con Puyol, Ramos, Casillas, Iniesta, Xavi, Villa y Xabi Alonso, que lo que ha hecho Luís Enrique de meter a esta selección de Unai, Eric García, Pau Torres, Koke, Sarabia, Carvajal y Morata en unas semis y una final, además de clasificarlo para todas las competiciones sin tener que ir a repescas.
> 
> Muchos no son conscientes del mérito de los resultados obtenidos por Luís Enrique con los mimbres que tiene. Cuando ha tenido buenos jugadores ya ha demostrado de lo que es capaz con el triplete que ganó en el Barça.



El meme representa a los actuales entrenadores de Francia, Italia, Portugal y España. Selecciones (y por tanto) seleccionadores con los que se compara LE.

Las comparaciones son odiosas, en general, y si te comparas con tíos que han ganado Mundiales y Eurocopas cuando tú no has ganado *NADA*, en particular. LE ha hecho el ridículo con el Excel ése que ha tuiteado.

LE fue el seleccionador de la Euro2020, después de que Robert Moreno hiciera el trabajo sucio de clasifiar a España, y llevó a quien le dio la gana. Si a LE le parecía bajo el nivel de los jugadores españoles que hubiera renunciado a ganar la Eurocopa de ante mano. Como hizo el bueno de Koeman con la plantilla del FCB pre-escándalo-rescate-con-palancas.

La trayectoria en dicho campeonato fue lamentable.
ESP 0-0 SWE Aburrimiento y mediocridad
ESP 1-1 POL Insorportable bolo
ESP 5-0 SVK Suicidio de los eslovacos que hicieron el ridículo
ESP 5-3 CRO Esperpentp. Patio de colegio
ESP 1-1 SUI Aburrimiento y mediocridad
ESP 1-1 ITA Perdedorismo de toda la vida

*Resultadismo:*
Primer rival de entidad y a la puta calle. Llegó a semis: Yo no celebro semifinales como el payaso/perdedor de Mourinho. Ya hemos visto ganar Eurocopas y Mundial. Los españoles debemos exigir que España gane.
*
Estética:*
No se puede jugar tan mal al fútbol. Lo peor que se puede decir de un equipo y, sobre todo, de un entrenador es que no juega a nada... Nada es lo que mejor describe a LE y su selección, la más absoluta NADA. Nada rodeada de crispación, ruido, bronca, malas formas, complejos, soberbia, estulticia, sectarismo, revanchismo, delirios y mamarrachismo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Oct 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Ni caso.
> 
> Lo que le hacen a Luis Enrique ya se lo hicieron antes la Caverna Mediatica y los "patriotas" realmadridistas a Clemente por no llevarse a la Quinta del Buitre o Aragones al "Siete de España". Ahora supongo que querran que seleccione a Nacho y nacionalice a algun Mamandú.
> 
> España es una, grande y libre con sede en el Santiago Bernabeu.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Oct 2022)

Oñeku aún no ha debutado con su selección absoluta, podríamos hacerle jugar con las inferiores y así ser seleccionable con la absoluta para este mismo mundial.
Inglaterra está detrás de nacionalizarle también.

Con oñeku los triunfos llegarían rápidamente, es un jugador dferencial como bien sabe @Andr3ws que sigue la actualidad del fútbol internacional.

Perdimos la posibilidad de llamar a Massa y a fofana, no perdamos este tren por favor.


Varios de este hilo podríamos abrir un changeorg para pedir su inclusión en la selección, gente con cultura futbolística como @barullo @Edge2 @artemis nike @FULANITODETALYCUAL @Manero @Suprimo @Taliván Hortográfico
@Pajarotto @Alia del Cuchillo 




*#todossomosoñeku


#Oñekuseleccion*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Oct 2022)

Sólo por poner las cosas en contexto...

Goles/Tª:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Doy mi modesta opinión... Si tan claro lo tienes dale a William Hill o Bet365 ;-D
> 
> Francia es la favorita sin lugar a dudas: *vigente campeón + equipazo*. Dicho lo cual una cosa es ser favorito y otra ganar. En los recientes amistosos han palmado con Croacia y Dinamarca.
> 
> ...



Precisamente eres tú quien dice tenerlo claro. A mí me parece que no hay una clara favorita mientras tú das como favoritas a 2-3selecciones que no es que estén brillando precisamente.

Y precisamente porque he apostado durante muchos años en todas esas casas de apuestas, sé que no hay nada claro nunca.

Ser vigente campeón y tener un buen equipo no implica ser favorito cuando vienes de pegártela en la euro y en la neishons y con un equipo de jugadores desarraigados y anárquicos, como pasó en 2010. Tiene más pinta de caer en primera fase que de campeón.

Alemania tampoco puede ser favorita porque llevan desde el 2014 sin hacer una mierda y el equipo no transmite buenas sensaciones. Apuesto más a que cae a las primeras de cambio.

Apuesto más por Brasil o Argentina, pero las tengo que ver jugar oficialmente contra europeas. En 2010 todo el mundo daba favorita a Brasil y se la cargó Holanda. Y en 2014 en su país cayeron vergonzosamente contra Alemania.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Tienes que ir a terapia. Ves mamadús por todos lados.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Sólo por poner las cosas en contexto...
> 
> Goles/Tª:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1211118



Puede marcar 50 goles aspas que no lo convocará...el Marca ya dio el coñazo con llevar a Adama traore en la euro con sus 1 gol por temporada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> La copa que tiene Deschamps en sus manos es la del Mundial de fútbol de la FIFA 2018.
> 
> Venga, mejoro el meme para que sea aún más doloroso:
> - Mancini con la Eurocopa 2020
> ...



¿LE era seleccionador en el 2016 o en el 2018?


----------



## Manero (1 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Las comparaciones son odiosas, en general, y si te comparas con tíos que han ganado Mundiales y Eurocopas cuando tú no has ganado *NADA*, en particular. LE ha hecho el ridículo con el Excel ése que ha tuiteado.



Si quieres comparar entrenadores, Luis Enrique tiene algo en su palmares que ninguno de los del meme tiene. De hecho solo 9 entrenadores a lo largo de la historia del fútbol han logrado ganar esto en la misma temporada:




Y no me digas que no ha ganado nada con la selección y los otros 3 si, porque la carrera de un entrenador se valora en su totalidad y no solo por sus etapas de Seleccionador.

Tenemos la suerte de tener un Seleccionador top mundial al que cualquier Selección cambiaría por el suyo, y en cambio aquí en España se le falta al respeto y se le dan palos. Y el único motivo de ello como muy bien ha dicho @TAFKA Sanstalin es no cumplir con uno de los requisitos del nacionalismo español que es ser del Real de Madriz. Los de la pulserita de España en la muñeca no soportan que a "su" España la dirija un barcelonista y prefieren ver fracasar a España antes que triunfe un Seleccionador que ha renegado de "su" Madrid.

Vamos el cainismo español de toda la vida.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Precisamente eres tú quien dice tenerlo claro. A mí me parece que no hay una clara favorita mientras tú das como favoritas a 2-3selecciones que no es que estén brillando precisamente.
> 
> Y precisamente porque he apostado durante muchos años en todas esas casas de apuestas, sé que no hay nada claro nunca.
> 
> ...



Favorito: "Que tiene, en la opinión general, la mayor probabilidad de ganar en una competición"

Yo creo que las selecciones con mayor probabilidad de ganar son:
- Francia: Ha ganado 2 Mundiales, es el vigente campeón y tiene la mejor plantilla. Además ser vigente campeón es lo más parecido a volver a ser campeón por definición.

- Alemania: Ha ganado 4 Mundiales. No tiene una gran plantilla pero priorizan al equipo frente la individualidad y siempre compiten. Favorita.

- Brasil: Ha ganado 5 Mundiales. Estadísticamente es la selección favorita. Tiene buena plantilla y máxima ambición: Ganar o fracaso. Favoritísima.

- Argentina: 2 Mundiales. Parece que el Scaloni ha montado un equipo y tienen a una ya vieja promesa a la que comparan con el dios del futbol, Maradona. Igual le da por hacer algo en su última oportunidad en un Mundial. Favorita tras Francia y Brasil... quizás al nivel de Alemania.

El resto de selecciones no son favoritas. A falta de Italia (4) tenemos con escasasa probabilidad de ganar:
- Uruguay (2)
- Inglaterra (1)
- España (1)

Países Bajos tiene toda la pinta de colarse hasta semis e, incluso, final (3). Pero las palman todas. No es favorita.

Si tuviera que jugarme la pasta apostaría por Brasil. Éso sí... Como a Francia le dé por jugar arrasa a todos los rivales.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿LE era seleccionador en el 2016 o en el 2018?



No. Si nos ponemos rigurosos el meme de LE se resume a una columna, sólo para poner las cosas en contexto




No me jodáis que siendo futboleros equiparáis Nations Leagues con Eurocopas... Campeonatos con semifinales... Campeonatos de Eurocopas con clasificación para un Mundial de 32 selecciones... *o, cágate, campeonato de Eurocopa con clasificación para semifinales de una Nations League. ¡Manda huevos!*


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Si quieres comparar entrenadores, Luis Enrique tiene algo en su palmares que ninguno de los del meme tiene. De hecho solo 9 entrenadores a lo largo de la historia del fútbol han logrado ganar esto en la misma temporada:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1211411
> 
> ...



Insisto. Si quieres hablar del club-estado español de las palancas rescatadoras o del club con más Copas de Europa en su palmarés, hasta que el HdlgP de su presidente lo destruya con la basura de la Superliga, hay otros hilos dentro de Burbuja. Cítame y discutimos animadamente. Ya ves que me va la marcha 

LE me pareció una buena elección como seleccionador pero me ha decepcionado. Ojalá ganara este Mundial y me tuviera que rendir ante su gestión, todo sea dicho.

Me parece que el cargo le viene grande o que *no se ha sabido adaptar. No es el entrenador de un club, es el entrenador de un país y debe evidenciar talante conciliador... debe unir en lugar de dividir.*

Con esa plantilla del FCB y con Platiní en la UEFA... han ganado la Copa de Europa Rijkaard , LE y hasta el patán de Pep Guardiola. 

Te recuerdo que los jugadores le dieron un toque a LE en San Sebastián cuando sentó a Messi... *LE tuvo que dar un paso atrás y la plantilla se autogestionó.*

Si tan bueno era LE ¿por qué salió del FCB? ¿Por qué no se quedó encadenando tripletes y permitiendo que el RM arrasara Europa?¿Quizás una concesión del barcelonismo a la selección española?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Oñeku aún no ha debutado con su selección absoluta, podríamos hacerle jugar con las inferiores y así ser seleccionable con la absoluta para este mismo mundial.
> Inglaterra está detrás de nacionalizarle también.
> 
> Con oñeku los triunfos llegarían rápidamente, es un jugador dferencial como bien sabe @Andr3ws que sigue la actualidad del fútbol internacional.
> ...



ayer vi como un derroido diego costa,tras 1 año sin jugar hacia mas PELIGRO que el adama traore...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Favorito: "Que tiene, en la opinión general, la mayor probabilidad de ganar en una competición"
> 
> Yo creo que las selecciones con mayor probabilidad de ganar son:
> - Francia: Ha ganado 2 Mundiales, es el vigente campeón y tiene la mejor plantilla. Además ser vigente campeón es lo más parecido a volver a ser campeón por definición.
> ...



Si tuviera que poner pasta el orden es Brasil-Argentina. Francia vuelvo a lo que he dicho antes: jugadores desarraigados y anárquicos. Si deciden ser buenos chicos y tener disciplina, ganan a cualquiera, pero no les veo en esa fase sino más bien en la fase de pelearse entre ellos y caer con cualquiera.

La Holanda de Van Gaal cuidadito porque en cruces puede eliminar a cualquiera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> No. Si nos ponemos rigurosos el meme de LE se resume a una columna, sólo para poner las cosas en contexto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212077
> 
> ...



LE ya estaba en la neishons de 2018. Y no, no la comparo a euro ni mundial pero sí como la 3a.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (2 Oct 2022)

Por jugadores Francia y Brasil están un peldaño por encima de las demás, son las dos claras favoritas. A Argentina le doy alguna opción por su gran momento de forma. Lleva 3 años sin perder un partido, Messi está fino y esta vez no llega con el desgaste de la temporada. Que gane cualquier otra selección me parecería una sorpresa. Pero bueno, a partir de octavos es partido único y un mal día te manda a casa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Insisto. Si quieres hablar del club-estado español de las palancas rescatadoras o del club con más Copas de Europa en su palmarés, hasta que el HdlgP de su presidente lo destruya con la basura de la Superliga, hay otros hilos dentro de Burbuja. Cítame y discutimos animadamente. Ya ves que me va la marcha
> 
> LE me pareció una buena elección como seleccionador pero me ha decepcionado. Ojalá ganara este Mundial y me tuviera que rendir ante su gestión, todo sea dicho.
> 
> ...



Yo soy del Madrí y LE me pareció también una buena elección. Soy más de selección que de club. Pero me ha defraudado. Convocatorias de mierda e incomprensibles y un juego malo y simple. Lo que no quiere decir que no seamos competitivos, que igual nos vuelve a plantar en una semi de mundial, pero no puedo con su juego.
Pedir a LE que sea conciliador es haberse equivocado de entrenador, él es así y no va a cambiar. De hecho se parece bastante a mí.
En un club como el far$a, y con Me$$i por ahí, el entrenador no mandaba una mierda. Lo aprendió Hucha y por eso sse largó y lo aprendió LE y se largó también.


----------



## jus (2 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El meme representa a los actuales entrenadores de Francia, Italia, Portugal y España. Selecciones (y por tanto) seleccionadores con los que se compara LE.
> 
> Las comparaciones son odiosas, en general, y si te comparas con tíos que han ganado Mundiales y Eurocopas cuando tú no has ganado *NADA*, en particular. LE ha hecho el ridículo con el Excel ése que ha tuiteado.
> 
> ...



Te lo maquillo un poco

La trayectoria en dicho campeonato fue lamentable.
ESP 0-0 SWE Aburrimiento y mediocridad => OK
ESP 1-1 POL Insorportable bolo => OK
ESP 5-0 SVK Suicidio de los eslovacos que hicieron el ridículo => 2 goles en contra de los eslovacos abriendo el 1-0 con un autogol y siendo el peor equipo de la competición (pero se hizo 5 goles que era lo que había que hacer)
ESP 5-3 CRO Esperpentp. Patio de colegio => jugando contra una croacia VIEJA sin ya jugadores frescos, no sé cómo metimos 5 aún.
ESP 1-1 SUI Aburrimiento y mediocridad => desquiciante el juego aburrido y monótono sin idea alguna de nada, nos empataron porque solo podíamos empatar a pesar de marcar primerao


ESP 1-1 ITA Perdedorismo de toda la vida => nos eliminó un equipo que tenía un jugador ratonero como chiesa que nos enseño que meter goles basta con control y tiro ajustado.


El fúbtol de LE es una puta basura que hace que nadie con ganas de perder dinero elija ir al estadio para ver un bodrio de toque toque y toque

Aun me acuerdo el ú´nico partido de selección española que fui a ver, no se si era 2010 0 2011, con del bosque, os aseguro que fue un españa turquía y fue un puto bodrio de toque y toque y el rival no hacía encima NADA DE NADA.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Oct 2022)

Clasificación para la euro 24:







Escocia es un rival incómodo y Noruega es una selección con ganas de hacer algo.

El grupo B tiene buena pinta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2022)

Buahh lokoh k ganas k empiese el mundial de la libertas y los derechos humanos premohhh


----------



## Suprimo (9 Oct 2022)

A Georgia ya los tuvimos en la qvali de Qatar y fveron los que nos salvaron el ojt ganandole a Suiden con ellos dependiendo de sí mesmos

A Norvega los tuvimos tambien en la qvali de la Euro 2020, pobre de resvltados pero efectivo, me svena que no estaba Jalan

Escocia en la Euro fue meh y para Qatar 2022 perdieron contra la basvra de Ukrania

La Euro estám medio hecha para que un equipo del top tier vaya sí o sí, van casi la mitac y a mayores ya no está Rvsia, cero hemoción


----------



## Mongo Blogger (9 Oct 2022)

Faltan:

Rusia 
Chile 
Italia 
Colombia 

No es un mundial como los de toda la vida


----------



## barullo (9 Oct 2022)

Grupo asequible sin duda...

Con el morbazo de dejar a Haaland sin Eurocopa tambien (ya sé que pasan 2 pero como es una selección un poco torpe igual se complica la vida como Suecia con Georgia)


----------



## xilebo (10 Oct 2022)

*Busquets cierra con Rubiales ir a porcentaje en el Mundial*

La Federación y los capitanes de la Selección cierran las primas no sólo para Qatar 2022, sino también para la Euro-2024 de Alemania, el Mundial-2026 y la Nations League. Pasan de fijo a variable.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Busquets cierra con Rubiales ir a porcentaje en el Mundial*
> 
> La Federación y los capitanes de la Selección cierran las primas no sólo para Qatar 2022, sino también para la Euro-2024 de Alemania, el Mundial-2026 y la Nations League. Pasan de fijo a variable.



¿El capitanísimo hasta cvándo piensa estar yendo como si nada a la selección?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Busquets cierra con Rubiales ir a porcentaje en el Mundial*
> 
> La Federación y los capitanes de la Selección cierran las primas no sólo para Qatar 2022, sino también para la Euro-2024 de Alemania, el Mundial-2026 y la Nations League. Pasan de fijo a variable.



¿Tiene sentido pactar tanto si él no va a estar e igual no es el capitán?


----------



## xilebo (10 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Tiene sentido pactar tanto si él no va a estar e igual no es el capitán?



No nada jajajaja el capitan ya te digo yo q al mundial 2026 no llega ni de coña


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

*Japón, el ‘coco’ en el Mundial*

España, encuadrada en el grupo C, se medirá a las niponas, Costa Rica y Zambia. Debutará el 21 de julio en Wellington ante las ‘ticas’.







Al ritmo que vamos, al mundial acudiremos con las sub 15


----------



## Suprimo (22 Oct 2022)

¿Eso no lo deberían de celebras despves en la mesma sede como los paralímpicos?


----------



## barullo (22 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Japón, el ‘coco’ en el Mundial*
> 
> España, encuadrada en el grupo C, se medirá a las niponas, Costa Rica y Zambia. Debutará el 21 de julio en Wellington ante las ‘ticas’.
> 
> ...



Pues el grupo es malo vayas con quien vayas, porque Japón es una campeona del mundo y va a ganar probablemente los 3 partidos y Costa Rica ya fué rival de España en el primer mundial que jugaron en 2015 y no pudieron con ella


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2022)

Hola, buenas tardes, qué tal veis a la selección femenina de Nigeria de cara a posibilidades en el mundial


----------



## barullo (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, buenas tardes, qué tal veis a la selección femenina de Nigeria de cara a posibilidades en el mundial



Lo tiene mu negro


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues el grupo es malo vayas con quien vayas, porque Japón es una campeona del mundo y va a ganar probablemente los 3 partidos y Costa Rica ya fué rival de España en el primer mundial que jugaron en 2015 y no pudieron con ella



Sii, no pasaron del empate frente a ellas. En teoria se deberia pasar de grupo, Japon sera primera. Pero ahora mismo el problema es otro mas grande, quien coño va a ir al mundial? Lo ultimo parece que las famosas rebeldes 15 jugadoras han amenazado a las mas jovenes que acudieron a los dos ultimos partidos amistosos de España que no vayan y asi producir la dimision de Jorge Vilda, como te lo comes? Te imaginas que España no se presenta al mundial al no tener jugadora? Esta a un año vista, y esto cada dia pinta mas negro  con rubi al mando puede pasar de todo, se cargo a un entrenador español antes de empezar el mundial de rusia a solo dos dias del debut


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, buenas tardes, qué tal veis a la selección femenina de Nigeria de cara a posibilidades en el mundial



Es una de las favoritas junto a Burkina-Faso, Madagascar y Mamadoungo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sii, no pasaron del empate frente a ellas. En teoria se deberia pasar de grupo, Japon sera primera. Pero ahora mismo el problema es otro mas grande, quien coño va a ir al mundial? Lo ultimo parece que las famosas rebeldes 15 jugadoras han amenazado a las mas jovenes que acudieron a los dos ultimos partidos amistosos de España que no vayan y asi producir la dimision de Jorge Vilda, como te lo comes? Te imaginas que España no se presenta al mundial al no tener jugadora? Esta a un año vista, y esto cada dia pinta mas negro  con rubi al mando puede pasar de todo, se cargo a un entrenador español antes de empezar el mundial de rusia a solo dos dias del debut



Joder, algunos me sorprendéis. Soy seguidor del fútbol pero no tanto.


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Joder, algunos me sorprendéis. Soy seguidor del fútbol pero no tanto.



Es q lo de la seleccion española femenina parece una telenovela  y la putellas, balon de oro de nuevo, tmb esta apoyando a las 15, manda huevos, de ser favoritos con todas para ganar un mundial, a saber si pasaremos la primera fase


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es q lo de la seleccion española femenina parece una telenovela  y la putellas, balon de oro de nuevo, tmb esta apoyando a las 15, manda huevos, de ser favoritos con todas para ganar un mundial, a saber si pasaremos la primera fase



Lo de estas pedorras es para no creérselo. Se están autoboicoteando.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2022)

Hay algún hilo oficial de la selección femenina con sus "logros e historia" o ya lo creo yo???


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hay algún hilo oficial de la selección femenina con sus "logros e historia" o ya lo creo yo???



No, ninguno. Crealo tu, adelante


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hay algún hilo oficial de la selección femenina con sus "logros e historia" o ya lo creo yo???



Pide chincheta, que ese esbirro del NWO que es Calopez seguro que te la da.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Oct 2022)

Es desesperante ver a la española del lateral izquierdo a la hora de sacar el balón desde atrás,

se pone por detrás del central en línea


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Es desesperante ver a la española del lateral izquierdo a la hora de sacar el balón desde atrás,
> 
> se pone por detrás del central en línea



Estas viendo el partido de cuartos de final femenino del mundial sub 17 entre españa y japon ? 0-0 en la primera parte y españa ha fallao un penalty


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

Han eliminao a las americanas sub 17 en el mundial por las nigerianas, y en tanzania se juega al furbo femenino ? ha llegao a cuartos 




España si gana a japon contra alemania seria en semis


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Estas viendo el partido de cuartos de final femenino del mundial sub 17 entre españa y japon ? 0-0 en la primera parte y españa ha fallao un penalty



Exacto,

la toma de decisiones en el fútbol femenino está al nivel de infantiles,

todo es patadón hacia adelante,
no son capaces de pararse a pensar y mandar un pase atrás para comenzar la jugada,

a la hora de sacar el balón desde atrás la portera da el balón al central...
y las dos laterales en vez de abrirse y subir unos metros,
se ponen en línea y se acercan  

con un par de japonesas pueden presionar a la línea de cuatro sin problema, ya que se juntan como ovejas,
solución... patadón.

En mi vida he visto algo parecido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2022)

Pero vamos a ver comandante @xilebo están jugando nuestras muchachas y no me avisas????


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver comandante @xilebo están jugando nuestras muchachas y no me avisas????



Pues me acabo de enterar por el forero de arriba  y mira q el otro dia vi el españa china sub 17

Pues golazo de japon desde el medio campo casi, perdemos 1-0


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver comandante @xilebo están jugando nuestras muchachas y no me avisas????





xilebo dijo:


> Pues me acabo de enterar por el forero de arriba  y mira q el otro dia vi el españa china sub 17
> 
> Pues golazo de japon desde el medio campo casi, perdemos 1-0



Creo que va a haber sorpresas este año. Lo vaticino.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Creo que va a haber sorpresas este año. Lo vaticino.



Me voy a ver al united que empieza en media hora


----------



## barullo (22 Oct 2022)

Gool de España


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Gool de España



Empataaaaaaaaaaaaa españa en el min 87, se lo merecia

La portera japonesa tiene las manos blanditas


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Oct 2022)

La afro es la Ronaldinho de España,

es la que tiene más clase.


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me voy a ver al united que empieza en media hora



Cristiano no juega 

*Ay mi madre el bicho*


----------



## Suprimo (22 Oct 2022)

*¡Este hilo es para Morata y 10 más, idos a vuestro pvto hilo! *


----------



## barullo (22 Oct 2022)

Gooool de Vicky


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Empataaaaaaaaaaaaa españa en el min 87, se lo merecia
> 
> La portera japonesa tiene las manos blanditas





Charo afgana dijo:


> La afro es la Ronaldinho de España,
> 
> es la que tiene más clase.



No he visto en la pvta bidah un partido de júnjol femeninoh.

Un colega que apuesta mucho dice que ha visto cosas muy sospechosas en esa modalidad. De tongo para arriba.


----------



## barullo (22 Oct 2022)

Joder qué malas son atras las sub 17...su puta madre qué ocasión han regalado


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Oct 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> No he visto en la pvta bidah un partido de júnjol femeninoh.
> 
> Un colega que apuesta mucho dice que ha visto cosas muy sospechosas en esa modalidad. De tongo para arriba.



Yo creo que no es tongo,

son así de malas tácticamente e imprevisibles,

la mejor táctica es mandar melones al área y pillar un rebote,

las defensas cantan de lo lindo


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Joder qué malas son atras las sub 17...su puta madre qué ocasión han regalado



Joeee casi empata japon el min 93, gooolazo de españa vicky el 2-1 en min 92, a lo maradona...increible. España alemania semis del mundial!!!


----------



## barullo (22 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Joeee casi empata japon el min 93, gooolazo de españa vicky el 2-1 en min 92, a lo maradona...increible. España alemania semis del mundial!!!



Fue la final de la euro hace pocos meses. Y ganaron las alemanas de potra la verdad


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Fue la final de la euro hace pocos meses. Y ganaron las alemanas de potra la verdad



El 15 de mayo exactamente fue. Iba españa ganado 2-1, en el min 88 empataron las alemanas y en los penaltys se perdio


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me voy a ver al united que empieza en media hora





xilebo dijo:


> Cristiano no juega
> 
> *Ay mi madre el bicho*



Pues ahora a las 19H voy a ver un torneo de esos de acrobacias que organiza Red Bull en EEUU. Iba a ver el partido Chelsea- Man Utd., tío, pero también quiero variar (la curiosidad). No sé si me gustará.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Joeee casi empata japon el min 93, gooolazo de españa vicky el 2-1 en min 92, a lo maradona...increible. España alemania semis del mundial!!!



Por lo visto la "descubrieron" jugando en la playa en Benidorm  

Ya sabéis los que tengáis niñas, a jugar al fútbol con los chavales que esto tiene futuro, y hay pocas.

*En los otros partidos también fue la mejor.









Vicky López, la estrella que fue descubierta jugando en la playa


Vicky López es la jugadora más joven en debutar en Primera Iberdrola con 15 años, dos meses y diez días. La del Madrid CFF es la líder de la Sub-15 a pesar de ser la benjamina del equipo




as.com


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Por lo visto la "descubrieron" jugando en la playa en Benidorm
> 
> Ya sabéis los que tengáis niñas, a jugar al fútbol con los chavales que esto tiene futuro, y hay pocas.
> 
> ...



Esos son ojeadores y los demas es tonteria


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Oct 2022)

Ahí vamos con el furbo de las chortinas.

A ver si la pelopolla nos mete en la final.


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ahí vamos con el furbo de las chortinas.
> 
> A ver si la pelopolla nos mete en la final.



Empezo la segunda semifinal del mundial femenino sub 17 españa alemania!!! vamos !!!

En la primera semi gano colombia a nigeria en los penaltys


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Ha habido un cabezazo a la escuadra de Alemania...qué pena


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Vaya chicharro que se ha comido la portera


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (26 Oct 2022)

Si un equipo sub 17 masculino le mete sin forzar una tunda a un top femenino senior, me puedo imaginar cuál es el nivel de un mundial sub 17 femenino. El torneo de alevines de Brunete probablemente tenga más nivel. A algunos os gusta el fútbol más que al calvo Maldini. Que me parece bien, no lo estoy diciendo en tono peyorativo.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Oct 2022)

Balón que vaya a portería un poco alto es gol,

se los comen todos.


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya chicharro que se ha comido la portera



Con papas  joee q no iba alta la pelota, vaya cagada, cuidado que hay VAR....


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Oct 2022)

Falta al portero al despejar,

influye que vaya el rechace a la alemana,

podrían anularlo.


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Falta al portero al despejar,
> 
> influye que vaya el rechace a la alemana,
> 
> podrían anularlo.



Tmb cuando dispara la alemana, posible fuera de juego posicional y estorba la vista de la portera española, lleva 5 min pa decidir algo


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Oct 2022)

Lol, vaya chorra


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

Pufff gol anulado a alemania por fuera de juego al inicio del corner, de la nos hemos librado


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Oct 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Si un equipo sub 17 masculino le mete sin forzar una tunda a un top femenino senior, me puedo imaginar cuál es el nivel de un mundial sub 17 femenino. El torneo de alevines de Brunete probablemente tenga más nivel. A algunos os gusta el fútbol más que al calvo Maldini. Que me parece bien, no lo estoy diciendo en tono peyorativo.



También lo vemos por los loles


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Lo ha anulado pero vamos va más justo que un condon eso

La portera que tenemos tiene que comer bastantes cocidos para ver si crece un poco porque ese balon era evitable 100%


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

La 7 de Alemania la pega que la rompe... es la del gol


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Oct 2022)

La que comenta en la TV es más tonta que un bocao en la polla,

solo dice idioteces.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Oct 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> La que comenta en la TV es más tonta que un bocao en la polla,
> 
> solo dice idioteces.



¿Quien es?


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> La que comenta en la TV es más tonta que un bocao en la polla,
> 
> solo dice idioteces.



Diré en su favor que si no eres locutor profesional es muy dificil estár ahi de cháchara sin meter la pata

Le pasa a los profesionales cuanto más a una invitada


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

Termino la primera parte, empate a cero. A ver la segunda....


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Quien es?



Ni idea,

pero ya ha dicho veinte veces que la árbitro es muy profesional,

que es raro ver que que hablen con los futbolistas en el fútbol profesional bla bla,

que hay que educar bla bla,

esta no conoce al pesado de Mateu Lahoz


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

Si hay empate al final de los 90 min, directamente a penaltys van


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Cómo tira la 7 alemana...nos va a cascar un gol al final ya verás


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Cómo tira la 7 alemana...nos va a cascar un gol al final ya verás



No seas gafe


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No seas gafe



Entre eso y la portera que va fatal por arriba en corners como el último, barrunto batacazo


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Joder qué gol


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Es un golazo combinativo y en el minuto 90...

Lo malo es que descuenta 6 minutazos


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es un golazo combinativo y en el minuto 90...
> 
> Lo malo es que descuenta 6 minutazos



Un golazoooooooo, madre mia en el min 90, estaba España achuchando mas al final. Justo premio


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Un golazoooooooo, madre mia en el min 90, estaba España achuchando mas al final. Justo premio



Se van a hacer largos estos minutillos

Ha perdonado ahi Vicky que tenia que haber fusilado ella sola en lugar de centrar


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Qué oportunidad que manda a las nubes y tenia tiempo de prepararsela y machacar


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

No sé por qué coños no pita


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Se van a hacer largos estos minutillos
> 
> Ha perdonado ahi Vicky que tenia que haber fusilado ella sola en lugar de centrar



Y otra ahora mismo, centro al area, remata la española y mata 3 gorriones y 2 palomos  bueno esta España mas en el campo de Alemania en los ultimos minutos....


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y otra ahora mismo, centro al area, remata la española y mata 3 gorriones y 2 palomos  bueno esta España mas en el campo de Alemania en los ultimos minutos....



Hasta que no empate Alemania no pita el final


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Ya era hora coño


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Ha descontado 8 minutos...mi no entender mujer blanca


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Oct 2022)

En todos los partidos de España empiezan mal (prácticamente las asedian) y se llevan el partido al final,

la clave es que físicamente están más trabajadas,

las otras pegan el bajón físico y las chortinas españolas siguen intensas,

es algo que hay que darle su mérito al entrenador.


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ha descontado 8 minutos...mi no entender mujer blanca



Siii que largo se hizo el descuento....bueno la final el domingo a las 15:30 España Colombia, las españolas defienden titulo del 2018


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2022)

*Problemón para Luis Enrique*

Dinos qué jugadores llevarías a la Copa del Mundo de fútbol entre las seis opciones que te proponemos para cada posición de campo.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Problemón para Luis Enrique*
> 
> Dinos qué jugadores llevarías a la Copa del Mundo de fútbol entre las seis opciones que te proponemos para cada posición de campo.



Está mal la encuesta,

las posiciones las ponen como quieren,

en central izquierdo ponen a Eric García que es diestro,
en central derecho ponen a Laporte que es zurdo y a Azpilicueta que es lateral,

de lateral derecho ponen a Marcos Llorente,

y en centrocampistas y extremos igual,
ponen lo que les da la gana, para que por cojones tengas que elegir a mínimo dos por posición.

--------------------------------------------

Mi lista de 26: (Doblando posiciones en el 4-3-3)

Portero: Unai Simon, Kepa, Robert Sánchez

Centrales: Laporte, Sergio Ramos, Pau Torres, Eric García

Lateral izquierdo: Alex Balde, Gayá

Lateral derecho: Carvajal, Azpilicueta

Pivote: Rodri, Busquets

Centrocampistas: Pedri, Gavi, Mikel Merino, Thiago

Extremo izquierdo: Ansu Fati, Oyarzabal

Extremo derecho: Ferrán Torres, Yéremi Pino

Delantero: Morata, Gerard Moreno

*Polivalentes: Marcos Llorente, Dani Olmo, Iago Aspas.


----------



## barullo (27 Oct 2022)

Porteros: Simón, Sánchez, Herrera (este último para penaltis)

Lateral izquierdo: Marcos Alonso y Cucurella

Lateral derecho: Carvajal y Marcos Llorente (aunque no le pongo ahi)

Centrales: Iñigo Martinez, Pau Torres, Canelita y Laporte

Mediocentros: Rodri, Busquets y Koke (los va a llevar sí o sí a los 3 así que para qué mirar otros)

Interior izquierdo: Pedri y Canales

Interior derecho: Gavi y Soler

Extremo izquierdo: Brahim Díaz, Ansu Fati y Nico Williams

Extremo derecho: Asensio, Olmo y Ferrán Torres (este último va a ir sí o sí)

Delantero centro: Morata y Rafa Mir.

Esta es mi selección


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Oct 2022)

Portero: Unai Simon, Kepa, David Soria

Centrales: Albiol, Sergio Ramos, Pau Torres, David García

Lateral izquierdo: Cucurella, Gayá

Lateral derecho: Carvajal, Llorente

Pivote: Rodri, Busquets

Centrocampistas: Pedri, Canales, Soler, Brais

Extremo izquierdo: Yeremi Pino, Oyarzabal

Extremo derecho: Olmo, Sarabia

Delantero: Aspas, Gerard Moreno

*Hasta 26: Morata, Asensio, Mikel Merino


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Porteros: Simón, Sánchez, Herrera (este último para penaltis)
> 
> Lateral izquierdo: Marcos Alonso y Cucurella
> 
> ...



Y adónde nos ves llegar?

Hay alguna posibilidad de hacer algo como en baloncesto? (Bueno, ninguna, hay que recordar que somos los vigentes campeones del mundo y de Europa, a lo que me refiero es a la gesta de ganar un mundial)

Yo tengo buenas sensaciones, de odiar a Morata a tener ganas de velro en la selección, igual que a Ansu Fati a Olmo, a Llorente, Laporte, por ejemplo.

Cómo ves a Nico Williams al lado de Morata?


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Oct 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Y adónde nos ves llegar?
> 
> Hay alguna posibilidad de hacer algo como en baloncesto? (Bueno, ninguna, hay que recordar que somos los vigentes campeones del mundo y de Europa, a lo que me refiero es a la gesta de ganar un mundial)
> 
> ...



El problema de Nico Williams es que hay muchos extremos por la derecha,

Ferran, Yéremi, Asensio, Sarabia, Adama Traoré (aunque este último no va ni de coña),

creéis que Nico tiene opciones de ir?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Oct 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El problema de Nico Williams es que hay muchos extremos por la derecha,
> 
> Ferran, Yéremi, Asensio, Sarabia, Adama Traoré (aunque este último no va ni de coña),
> 
> creéis que Nico tiene opciones de ir?



A mí me gusta el mamadú ...

Yo me lo llevaría, pero mi sentido futbolístico es lo que es. Digo dejar a Morralla en el centro dándose de hostias con todo cristo para que el otro aproveche los espacios


----------



## jus (27 Oct 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Y adónde nos ves llegar?
> 
> Hay alguna posibilidad de hacer algo como en baloncesto? (Bueno, ninguna, hay que recordar que somos los vigentes campeones del mundo y de Europa, a lo que me refiero es a la gesta de ganar un mundial)
> 
> ...



EN baloncesto a diferencia de futbol somos realmente potencia de verdad, en categorías inferiores.... le sumas la experiencia de un buen entrenador y de ser el mejor de todos de baloncesto de selecciones eso SUMA.


En basket no es como antaño que teníamos a la URSS y yugoslavia que eran dioses, ahora ya no hay ninguna selección hegemónica...... SALVO ESPAÑA!!! 2 mundiales, 4 eurobaskets, 1 subcampeonato en eurobasket..... todo en este siglo!!! Y encima el último sin tener grandes jugadores. Al proximo munidal de basket con suerte vamos con:

RIcky rubio y lorenzo brown + el pelirrojo que todo lo que hacía lo hacía bien y defendía como un cabrón.
Los hermanos hernangómez + garuba (más curtido)
Y encima metes a ALDAMA que tiene una pinta muy buena
Si nos aguanta un poco rudy ya sería perfecto por el tema de tiros de 3.

En Basket en el mundial tenemos a:

USA, Brasil, Argentina
España, Eslovenia, Serbia, Francia, Grecia y dependen demasiado de doncic y antetokounpo eslovenia y grecia.


En futbol sin embargo tenemos a:

Brasil, Argentina
Francia, Alemania, Inglaterra, Holanda, Bélgica, Portugal y España (como Italia no está pues nada)

Hay más selecciones que te puedan joder en el futbol que en el basket.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Oct 2022)

jus dijo:


> EN baloncesto a diferencia de futbol somos realmente potencia de verdad, en categorías inferiores.... le sumas la experiencia de un buen entrenador y de ser el mejor de todos de baloncesto de selecciones eso SUMA.
> 
> 
> En basket no es como antaño que teníamos a la URSS y yugoslavia que eran dioses, ahora ya no hay ninguna selección hegemónica...... SALVO ESPAÑA!!! 2 mundiales, 4 eurobaskets, 1 subcampeonato en eurobasket..... todo en este siglo!!! Y encima el último sin tener grandes jugadores. Al proximo munidal de basket con suerte vamos con:
> ...



De la lista de Básket te dejas a Canadá y Australia, por un lado, que tienen gran cantidad de NBA (el segundo mundial lo ganamos en la semifinal después de dos prórrogas contra Australia), luego Brasil, Puerto Rico y alguna otra europea te la pueden liar (ya no somos tan diferenciales).

No sé si es más difícil el fútbol que el baloncesto, pero en una cosa tienes razón, somos un *COCO *de la hostia para las demás selecciones en baloncesto. La gente tiembla cuando oye el nombre de España en un cruce, y si no tiembla y llevamos a los juveniles se empieza a acojonar cuando ve que jueguen como jueguen no se van en el marcados, y en dos minutos pierden el partido.

Lo de Aldama puede ser la polla, te puede hacer lo que te hacían mal Parra y Pradilla, que me alegro de que tengan una eurocopa, pero posiblemente no vuelvan a oler una posibilidad así en lo que les queda de carrera. 

En inferiores de fúcbol no somos una potencia?


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Oct 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> De la lista de Básket te dejas a Canadá y Australia, por un lado, que tienen gran cantidad de NBA (el segundo mundial lo ganamos en la semifinal después de dos prórrogas contra Australia), luego Brasil, Puerto Rico y alguna otra europea te la pueden liar (ya no somos tan diferenciales).
> 
> No sé si es más difícil el fútbol que el baloncesto, pero en una cosa tienes razón, somos un *COCO *de la hostia para las demás selecciones en baloncesto. La gente tiembla cuando oye el nombre de España en un cruce, y si no tiembla y llevamos a los juveniles se empieza a acojonar cuando ve que jueguen como jueguen no se van en el marcados, y en dos minutos pierden el partido.
> 
> ...



En baloncesto la cosa se está poniendo como en el fútbol,

muy igualada,

cualquier selección europea que antes eran una caca, ahora te la lía,

Alemania, Polonia, Finlandia, Ucrania, Bélgica, etc,

menos USA que si lleva a los mejores arrasa,

del resto puede ganar cualquiera (incluida España),

en el mundial yo apuesto por nuevo campeón "sorpresa",
la va a liar *Portugal*, con el acabado de Penaldo de pichichi,

ese cabrón está dolido, le dieron en su ego, lo están ninguneando y llegará al mundial con ganas de sangre.


----------



## jus (27 Oct 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> De la lista de Básket te dejas a Canadá y Australia, por un lado, que tienen gran cantidad de NBA (el segundo mundial lo ganamos en la semifinal después de dos prórrogas contra Australia), luego Brasil, Puerto Rico y alguna otra europea te la pueden liar (ya no somos tan diferenciales).
> 
> No sé si es más difícil el fútbol que el baloncesto, pero en una cosa tienes razón, somos un *COCO *de la hostia para las demás selecciones en baloncesto. La gente tiembla cuando oye el nombre de España en un cruce, y si no tiembla y llevamos a los juveniles se empieza a acojonar cuando ve que jueguen como jueguen no se van en el marcados, y en dos minutos pierden el partido.
> 
> ...



JOder, se me olvidó a Austrilia en basket, si en Youtube me veo bastantes veces el partido de semis del mundial con el base Paty mills (como se llame) negro de rastas y el resto de jugadores son puras rocas duras de pelar.

Edito:
USA, Argentina, Brasil, Australia
España, Serbia, Francia, Eslvenia (Doncic), Grecia (Giannis)..... y luego te la puede liar Italia y ahora Alemania que nunca ha destacado en basket

Futbol:
Brasil, Argentina
Francia, Alemania, Italia (está fuera), Inglaterra, Portugal, Holanda, Bélgica, España.....

Y luego te la puede liar una selección latinoamericana más (Colombia, Chile, Paraguay, Uruguay) y de Europa (Suiza (hoy día), croacia, Suecia)..... sobre todo si no tienes el día.

Hay más selecciones capaces de amargarte una tarde en futbol que en basket y vuelvo a decir, en Basket somos potencia en este siglo junto con EEUU (que está en otra escala ya)


----------



## barullo (27 Oct 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Y adónde nos ves llegar?
> 
> Hay alguna posibilidad de hacer algo como en baloncesto? (Bueno, ninguna, hay que recordar que somos los vigentes campeones del mundo y de Europa, a lo que me refiero es a la gesta de ganar un mundial)
> 
> ...



Tal y como estamos colocados de salida en nuestro grupo y si lo superamos cómo será el cuadro de eliminatorias que nos quede, creo que este mundial es más duro que el anterior y creo que -hablo de memoria- en ese lado del cuadro nos vamos a encontrar a favoritisimos tipo Francia/Brasil. Así que creo que llegar a cuartos será una proeza/éxito. Semifinales sería ya la hostia y nos permitiría quedar entre los cuatro primeros que eso queda siempre reflejado en los anales de los mundiales como cuadro de honor. Yo creo que estaremos en cuartos y con los rivales que habrá pues será nuestro techo probablemente y es buena posición digan lo que digan los criticones.

Sí, ese gen competitivo como en el basket lo tenemos de sobra. Los rivales y las casas de apuesta lo saben. Aunque en esta selección ese gen se saca en plan guerracivilista contra prensa y madridistas en general, lamentablemente. Y por eso y por estar en la pomada en los últimos torneos de eurocopa y nations league España tiene posibilidades de ganar el mundial. Muy parecidas a las que tenía la selección de basket además que nadie daba un duro en mundial y eurobasket y luego mira.

Y todos esos que nombras van a estar seguro. Nico le veo pero chupando banquillo. Saldrá como revulsivo pero no le veo de titular con Morata. Mis sensaciones también son buenas, pero como en el basket: partido a partido y sin levantar las campanas al vuelo. Tenemos un equipo compensado que todos temen, tanto los favoritos como los débiles. Así que se presenta un torneo ilusionante la verdad, pero con los pies en la tierra nuestro objetivo debe ser jugar en cuartos y luego en ese partido pelear.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Oct 2022)

jus dijo:


> En inferiores de futbol si te fijas bien nunca hemos sacado persé a nadie hipersuperrelevante a pesar de ganar sub21 en los últimos años.
> 
> Ni iscos, ni asensios, ni ceballos, ni fabian que recuerdo partidos de sub21 o subXX se salieron y mira lo que son: LA NADA ahora casi como quien dice.
> 
> ...



El futbolista "español" si tiene físico,

otra cosa diferente es que no se busque ese tipo de juego,

Bellerin en su día era el lateral más rápido de la Premier, pasaron de el totalmente en la selección,

Raúl García era una bestia parda en el juego aéreo y en intensidad,

un ejemplo hoy en día es Marcos Llorente, físicamente una máquina, nada que envidiar a Valverde el uruguayo, (con este todo el mundo se hace pajas y Llorente apenas juega en la selección),

arriba se pudo jugar con Ansu Fati, Iñaki Williams y Adama Traore,
tridente de mamadús y a salir a la contra,
pero estaría la gente de acuerdo en jugar así?

delanteros tanque tenemos a Borja Iglesia, Rafa Mir,
en su día estaba Aduriz, etc,

el tema es que se apuesta por un tipo de juego y se convocan jugadores que encajen en ese tipo de juego.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Tal y como estamos colocados de salida en nuestro grupo y si lo superamos cómo será el cuadro de eliminatorias que nos quede, creo que este mundial es más duro que el anterior y creo que -hablo de memoria- en ese lado del cuadro nos vamos a encontrar a favoritisimos tipo Francia/Brasil. Así que creo que llegar a cuartos será una proeza/éxito. Semifinales sería ya la hostia y nos permitiría quedar entre los cuatro primeros que eso queda siempre reflejado en los anales de los mundiales como cuadro de honor. Yo creo que estaremos en cuartos y con los rivales que habrá pues será nuestro techo probablemente y es buena posición digan lo que digan los criticones.
> 
> Sí, ese gen competitivo como en el basket lo tenemos de sobra. Los rivales y las casas de apuesta lo saben. Aunque en esta selección ese gen se saca en plan guerracivilista contra prensa y madridistas en general, lamentablemente. Y por eso y por estar en la pomada en los últimos torneos de eurocopa y nations league España tiene posibilidades de ganar el mundial. Muy parecidas a las que tenía la selección de basket además que nadie daba un duro en mundial y eurobasket y luego mira.
> 
> Y todos esos que nombras van a estar seguro. Nico le veo pero chupando banquillo. Saldrá como revulsivo pero no le veo de titular con Morata. Mis sensaciones también son buenas, pero como en el basket: partido a partido y sin levantar las campanas al vuelo. Tenemos un equipo compensado que todos temen, tanto los favoritos como los débiles. Así que se presenta un torneo ilusionante la verdad, pero con los pies en la tierra nuestro objetivo debe ser jugar en cuartos y luego en ese partido pelear.



Bueno, yo tengo esperanzas este año. 

De todas maneras, como disfruté este último europeo de baloncesto, ganando a los franceses en la final como colofón ... no sé, pero no creo que vea nada igual, porque el mundial que viene, con Rubio, Aldama y algunos de los lesionados que no han ido y tal ... con un año más de experiencia y con el descubrimiento del zanahorio ... la cosa ya será diferente, porque el juego este que ha impuesto Scariolo de competir con 10 tíos a muerte ... te minimiza el daño que te puede hacer un equipo que no esté bien entrenado, ningún equipo aguanta 40 minutos con esa intensidad.


----------



## jus (27 Oct 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Bueno, yo tengo esperanzas este año.
> 
> De todas maneras, como disfruté este último europeo de baloncesto, ganando a los franceses en la final como colofón ... no sé, pero no creo que vea nada igual, porque el mundial que viene, con Rubio, Aldama y algunos de los lesionados que no han ido y tal ... con un año más de experiencia y con el descubrimiento del zanahorio ... la cosa ya será diferente, porque el juego este que ha impuesto Scariolo de competir con 10 tíos a muerte ... te minimiza el daño que te puede hacer un equipo que no esté bien entrenado, ningún equipo aguanta 40 minutos con esa intensidad.



La clave es que no vaya Llull que está acabado (eso dicen) peeeero ya se verá


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2022)

*¡Ultimátum de la FIFA a una selección del Mundial!*

Túnez podría ser excluida de Qatar si el gobierno del país sigue interfiriendo en asuntos futbolísticos, advirtió la FIFA a las autoridades tunecinas.


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Oct 2022)

Pues van a terminar teniendo suerte Borja Iglesias y Aspas,

Morata se ha lesionado y Gerard Moreno no termina de recuperarse.


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Oct 2022)

A 45 min están las chortinas de ganar su segundo mundial consecutivo.


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> A 45 min están las chortinas de ganar su segundo mundial consecutivo.



Hecho  historico en el mismo año mundial sub 17 y sub 20, y la absoluta en la peor crisis de su historia con la mejor generacion


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (31 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hecho  historico en el mismo año mundial sub 17 y sub 20, y la absoluta en la peor crisis de su historia con la mejor generacion



peaso gol para ganar un mundial.


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

He buscado la prelista de 55 jugadores para el mundial y no la he encontrado ¿alguién sabe dónde está expuesta?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

En ningún sitio porque no es oficial y LE quiere que sea privada.


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> He buscado la prelista de 55 jugadores para el mundial y no la he encontrado ¿alguién sabe dónde está expuesta?



Sólo encontrarás listas fake,

hay dos circulando en Youtube,

una donde está Ramos (esto podría ser creíble),
otra donde está Piqué (esta claramente es una chorrada hecha por panchitos que ni saben que se retiró hace tiempo).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Sólo encontrarás listas fake,
> 
> hay dos circulando en Youtube,
> 
> ...



Lo más cercano es lo que hicieron ayer en la cope y en la ser.


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo más cercano es lo que hicieron ayer en la cope y en la ser.



La lista tiene a cinco jugadores por posición,
serían diez centrales.

Pau Torres
Laporte
Íñigo Martínez
Eric García
Mario Hermoso
Diego Llorente
Sergio Ramos
Raúl Albiol 
Nacho Fernández
Guillamón (aunque es pivote)

No sé si Piqué entra entre esos diez.

* Me dejo Elustondo, David García, Yerai, etc.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Nov 2022)

Os imagináis ir al mundial con ramos, piqué, alba y busquets?


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Os imagináis ir al mundial con ramos, piqué, alba y busquets?



Ten cuidado con lo que deseas...que se puede hacer realidad


----------



## Suprimo (1 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Os imagináis ir al mundial con ramos, piqué, alba y busquets?



Bven boikot se merece esa pvta mierda de mondial, estoy deseando que se lesionen estrellitas a tope, a ver si llegan a cvartos: Iran, Senegal, Canadá, Ghana, Costa Rica, Tunez, Korea y que tanpoco falten nvestros enemigos los moros y su rey satrapa Moja el "borracho"; sitios de esos que son estercoleros y en los que no hay ni tele en condiciones y se den la hostia padre, una pena que los Brasidosos se lo preparan siempre a conciencia


----------



## jus (2 Nov 2022)

No veo a nadie tener en cuenta a brahim Díaz del Milan.

Sabéis algo?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> No veo a nadie tener en cuenta a brahim Díaz del Milan.
> 
> Sabéis algo?



es de la cantera del madrid..no ira convocado aunque marcara 60 goles


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2022)

pau torres con albiol llevaron al villareal a semis de champions,,ademas miden mas de ,190


----------



## jus (2 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> es de la cantera del madrid..no ira convocado aunque marcara 60 goles



Ya bueno pero ajeno a eso... cómo está jugando? debería ir sí o sí o da igual pq no aportará nada del otro jueves?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> Ya bueno pero ajeno a eso... cómo está jugando? debería ir sí o sí o da igual pq no aportará nada del otro jueves?



Según el lector de marca..no lo sabes porque solo hablan de Ferrán torres y ansu fatu


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (2 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Os imagináis ir al mundial con ramos, piqué, alba y busquets?



Añadimos a Reina e Iniesta y arrasamos.


----------



## jus (2 Nov 2022)

Y por culpa de la testadurez de Luis Enrique se va a empeñar a llevar a centrales PELOTEROS pero que son más blandos que la mantequilla recalentada.

Y de ese mismo mal adolece el barça, son atrás (por las lesiones o lo que sea) blanditos con erik garcía y similares y les llegan con facilidad un equipo que tenga un poco de ´polvora cosa que en españa solo tiene el madrid y poco más.

El gilitaka taka de LE solo nos lleva al mismo desastre del barça, que como toque a alguien con mordiente o bien sepa defenderse muy bien la cagamos.

Lo que pasa que a nivel de selecciones no hay capacidad como en los PSG, City, etc de juntar estrellas a base de talonario y no hay tanta estrella en una selección con mordiente arriba o gran centro del campo.

Solo veo a Brasil y Francia con capacidad de eso, lo demás son jugadores muy correctos y ya está.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> Y por culpa de la testadurez de Luis Enrique se va a empeñar a llevar a centrales PELOTEROS pero que son más blandos que la mantequilla recalentada.
> 
> Y de ese mismo mal adolece el barça, son atrás (por las lesiones o lo que sea) blanditos con erik garcía y similares y les llegan con facilidad un equipo que tenga un poco de ´polvora cosa que en españa solo tiene el madrid y poco más.
> 
> ...



España solo necesita un delantero que clave la mitad de los 14tiros a puerta que hacemos y un portero que pare los 2 disparos por partido que los rivales aparcabuses hacen..


----------



## jus (2 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> España solo necesita un delantero que clave la mitad de los 14tiros a puerta que hacemos y un portero que pare los 2 disparos por partido que los rivales aparcabuses hacen..



Muchos tiros a puertas tu ves en la españa del gilitakataka


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> Muchos tiros a puertas tu ves en la españa del gilitakataka



En la época de Lopetegui eran muchísimos tanto que hasta un aduriz de 36 años marcaba..
La cosa es que nos comeremos un autobús tras otro..como en el europeo..
Y a diferencia de la época de Lopetegui..no tenemos a Diego Costa o alguien alto para romperlos a cabezazos....
Rafa mir no lo convocará obviamente...y aspas obviamente no..y Gerard moreno lo pondrá de extremo como en la euro..


----------



## Silluzollope (2 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pau torres con albiol llevaron al villareal a semis de champions,,ademas miden mas de ,190



Viudas de Albiol, lo que faltaba por ver en este foro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Viudas de Albiol, lo que faltaba por ver en este foro.



Casualidad el marqués del nabo lo convocaba cuando era suplente de suplentes del Madrid...
Pero cuando fue titular durante años en el Nápoles siendo de los mejores centrales del calcio..dejo de convocarle...
Esta rocoso y lo que permitió que el Villarreal ganase una el y a semis de champions..


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> En la época de Lopetegui eran muchísimos tanto que hasta un aduriz de 36 años marcaba..
> La cosa es que nos comeremos un autobús tras otro..como en el europeo..
> Y a diferencia de la época de Lopetegui..no tenemos a Diego Costa o alguien alto para romperlos a cabezazos....
> Rafa mir no lo convocará obviamente...y aspas obviamente no..y Gerard moreno lo pondrá de extremo como en la euro..



Morata mide 1.90 y su especialidad es el remate de cabeza,

otra cosa diferente es que se juegue a eso en la selección,

hablando de Diego Costa, fue otro perjudicado por el gili-taka,

estos jugadores son para mandarles melones al área y ellos rematar o bien agarrar rebotes,

para jugar combinando es mejor llevarse a un Iago Aspas o un Gerard Moreno,

pero son las incoherencias de Luis Enrique.









La estadística goleadora que lidera Morata en Europa


Álvaro Morata sigue confirmando su buena adaptación a la Premier, tanto es así que a estas alturas de temporada, el ex delantero del Real Madrid lidera la clasificación de goles de cabeza de las cinco grandes ligas del viejo continente.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Morata mide 1.90 y su especialidad es el remate de cabeza,
> 
> otra cosa diferente es que se juegue a eso en la selección,
> 
> ...



Morata y Diego Costa miden lo mismo .1.88
Uno es la rencarnacion de julio Salinas y el otro es como un toro resabiado con mucha potencia en arranque..
La época de costa con del bosque no ayudo..el marqués se obsesionó con sobar la pelota y poner a Pedro de 9..
Pero justo con Lopetegui máximo delantero goleador de esa época .el problema fue el Marqués


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Morata y Diego Costa miden lo mismo .1.88
> Uno es la rencarnacion de julio Salinas y el otro es como un toro resabiado con mucha potencia en arranque..
> La época de costa con del bosque no ayudo..el marqués se obsesionó con sobar la pelota y poner a Pedro de 9..
> Pero justo con Lopetegui máximo delantero goleador de esa época .el problema fue el Marqués



El gol de Costa contra Portugal en el mundial es un ejemplo de lo que es ese jugador,

patadón sin sentido de Busquets hacia delante,
Costa va como un toro a por el balón,
se lleva por delante a Pepe reventándole el hocico,
se lía en el área con regates raros,

GOLAZO.

(Lo dicho, totalmente desaprovechado)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El gol de Costa contra Portugal en el mundial es un ejemplo de lo que es ese jugador,
> 
> patadón sin sentido de Busquets hacia delante,
> Costa va como un toro a por el balón,
> ...



Insisto Lopetegui lo volvió a convocar a pesar de la oposición del MARCA...RESULTADO doblete en su primer partido en un gol a balón parado servido por koke...


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Insisto Lopetegui lo volvió a convocar a pesar de la oposición del MARCA...RESULTADO doblete en su primer partido en un gol a balón parado servido por koke...



Morata podría hacer esa labor, pero funcionaría con extremos rápidos,

si pones a Ferrán y Sarabia es mejor poner a Iago Aspas para que intercambien posiciones y no sean fáciles de marcar,
pueden volver loco a cualquier defensa porque no sabes cuál es el nueve,

si a Morata le pones en las bandas a Nico Williams y a Yéremi Pino saliendo a toda hostia, encarando y mandando centros al área, seguro que Morata enganchaba más de uno.


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2022)

Iago Aspas estando Luis Enrique??? No sé... hubo una movida en el Celta cuando hubo problemas entre Juan Carlos Unzué y el club hace ya unos años. Hubo una serie de personas entre los que estaba Robert Moreno por aquel entonces y Rafael Pol, Aitor Unzué, que son peña afín a Luis Enrique, ejercieron presión al club cuando echaron a Unzué y pidieron a Aspas que también se posicionara y los apoyara. Aspas dijo que el club estaba por encima de todo, etc. No es que tenga algo directamente con Luis Enrique Apas, es que Rafael Pol, Joaquín Valdés o Aitor Unzué sí formaban cuerpo técnico cuando estaba Juan Carlos Unzué dirigiendo el cotarro y ahora esos mismos forman parte del staff técnico de la selección junto con Luis Enrique. Cuando Luis Enrique estaba en el Celta, Aspas estaba en el Liverpool si no me equivoco. 

Para que nos demos cuenta lo que muchas veces hay detrás de todo esto, en la toma de decisiones, etc.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> La lista tiene a cinco jugadores por posición,
> serían diez centrales.
> 
> Pau Torres
> ...



Hermoso y Nacho no están en la prelista.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bven boikot se merece esa pvta mierda de mondial, estoy deseando que se lesionen estrellitas a tope, a ver si llegan a cvartos: Iran, Senegal, Canadá, Ghana, Costa Rica, Tunez, Korea y que tanpoco falten nvestros enemigos los moros y su rey satrapa Moja el "borracho"; sitios de esos que son estercoleros y en los que no hay ni tele en condiciones y se den la hostia padre, una pena que los Brasidosos se lo preparan siempre a conciencia



Pues cuidado porque los mundiales fuera de Europa y America suelen ser "raros".


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> No veo a nadie tener en cuenta a brahim Díaz del Milan.
> 
> Sabéis algo?



En la prelista está, pero no va a ir.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

En el juego no. Igual hacemos algo aburriendo al rival y jugando a ver quien comete más fallos.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Nov 2022)

Oyarzabal y Gerard creo que no llegarán por sus lesiones,

el mundial es en un mes y estos no van a agarrar ritmo de competición.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hermoso y Nacho no están en la prelista.



Van a ir los cuatro primeros,

me gustaría que fuera Ramos, pero dudo mucho que pase.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Van a ir los cuatro primeros,
> 
> me gustaría que fuera Ramos, pero dudo mucho que pase.



Conociendo a LE: Eric-Pau-Laporte-íñigo-Llorente. Y Albiol a la espera.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Conociendo a LE: Eric-Pau-Laporte-íñigo-Llorente. Y Albiol a la espera.



5 centrales? Muchos son.

Se llevará 4,

viendo que Azpi puede jugar en una defensa de tres como central o el experimento de Rodri de central contra Portugal (que le salió bien),

igual y nos sorprende llevándose solo 3 centrales reales 

LE alguna nos tiene preparada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Según una casa de apuestas:









Prelista de Luis Enrique para el Mundial Qatar 2022: ¿Quiénes de los 55 preconvocados serán los definitivos?


Luis Enrique ya ha enviado a la FIFA la lista de los 55 jugadores preseleccionados para disputar la Copa Mundial de Fútbol de Qatar 2022




www.apuestas-deportivas.es







*PORTEROS:*Kepa (Chelsea), Remiro (Real Sociedad), Unai Simón (Athletic de Bilbao), Robert Sánchez (Brighton) y David Raya (Brentford).*DEFENSAS*:Sergio Ramos (PSG), Gerard Piqué (Barcelona), Pau Torres (Villarreal), Laporte (Athletic de Bilbao), Eric García (Barcelona), Diego Llorente (Leeds United), Hugo Guillamón (Valencia), Íñigo Martínez (Athletic de Bilbao), Carvajal (Real Madrid), Jordi Alba (Barcelona), Marcos Alonso (Barcelona), Gayá (Valencia) y Arnau Martínez (Girona).*CENTROCAMPISTAS:*Koke (At.Madrid), Marcos Llorente (At. Madrid), Busquets (Barcelona) Rodri (Manchester City), Carlos Soler (PSG), Gavi (Barcelona), Pedri (Barcelona), Mikel Merino (Real Sociedad), Brais Méndez (Real Sociedad), Zubimendi (Real Sociedad), Gabri Veiga (Celta de Vigo), Alex Baena (Villarreal), Canales (Betis) y Sancet (Athletic de Bilbao).*DELANTEROS:*Aspas (Celta de Vigo), Borja Iglesias (Betis), Ansu Fati (Barcelona), Morata (At. Madrid), Dani Olmo (RB Leipzig), Ferran Torres (Barcelona), Asensio (Real Madrid), Gerard Moreno (Villarreal), Yeremi Pino (Villarreal), Nico Williams (Athletic de Bilbao), Oyarzabal (Real Sociedad) y Pablo Sarabia (PSG).


----------



## barullo (2 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El gol de Costa contra Portugal en el mundial es un ejemplo de lo que es ese jugador,
> 
> patadón sin sentido de Busquets hacia delante,
> Costa va como un toro a por el balón,
> ...



Ese es el gol del mundial...por supuesto eligieron otros como mejores, pero este es el mas dificil porque tiene 3 defensas encimandole, no pierde el balón y la clava a un lado de la porteria batiendo al portero portugués.

Discrepo que el patadón de Busquets fuera sin sentido: se lo manda con toda la intención porque Costa está adelantado y con Pepe como unico obstaculo.

Lo voy a subir a mi hilo de golazos, que no lo tenía


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ese es el gol del mundial...por supuesto eligieron otros como mejores, pero este es el mas dificil porque tiene 3 defensas encimandole, no pierde el balón y la clava a un lado de la porteria batiendo al portero portugués.
> 
> Discrepo que el patadón de Busquets fuera sin sentido: se lo manda con toda la intención porque Costa está adelantado y con Pepe como unico obstaculo.
> 
> Lo voy a subir a mi hilo de golazos, que no lo tenía



Si, pero no es un habitual,

Busquets raramente hace esos pases,

aquí otro parecido, melón arriba para que se la lleve por cojones ante Varane y meterla sin ángulo,

la mayoría de sus goles son pase al hueco, melones al área y remates/rechaces porque siempre estaba en el sitio adecuado,

para mi Diego Costa ha estado muy infravalorado (y no soy del Atlético).


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Según una casa de apuestas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni Azpi ni Porro?

Si esa lista es cierta parece que a Marcos Llorente lo quiere de carrilero.

El cabrón es capaz de llevarse a los dos suplentes de Álex Balde


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ni Azpi ni Porro?
> 
> Si esa lista es cierta parece que a Marcos Llorente lo quiere de carrilero.
> 
> El cabrón es capaz de llevarse a los dos suplentes de Álex Balde



A mí me faltan Otto y Thiago, que en algunas radios los habían puesto y por supuesto Azpi.


----------



## barullo (2 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Si, pero no es un habitual,
> 
> Busquets raramente hace esos pases,
> 
> ...



Si si, ha estado siempre muy infravalorado por su caracter y jugar en el Aleti...

Si este tío hubiera jugado en el madri/barsa seguro que toda la prensa hubiera cantado a coro "Costa selección"


----------



## Charo afgana (3 Nov 2022)

La lista donde estaba Piqué era un fake,

acaba de anunciar su retirada del fútbol.









Gerard Piqué anuncia su retirada del Barça y del fútbol


Gerard Piqué ha colgado un video despidiéndose del Barça




www.sport.es


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> La lista donde estaba Piqué era un fake,
> 
> acaba de anunciar su retirada del fútbol.
> 
> ...



No creo. Lo que es un fake son las listas que hace LE y los negocios que tiene.


----------



## Mariano24 (4 Nov 2022)

Final Argentina-Uruguay y gana Uruguay


----------



## amputado (4 Nov 2022)

Jajajjaj q suerte no ver tele y no saber ni q mes empieza está mierda


----------



## Charlatan (4 Nov 2022)

vere los partidos por internet en ruso,rumano o lo que sea,paso de rtve.........


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2022)

Este mundial es raro de cojones por muchas cosas.

Una de ellas es que en otros las selecciones se concentran 3 semanas, un mes o incluso más tiempo antes de que empiece para preparar el torneo. En este quedan 16 días justos para que empiece y no hay ninguna al menos de las importantes reunida para prepararlo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Nov 2022)

Caso Qatargate - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Este mundial es raro de cojones por muchas cosas.
> 
> Una de ellas es que en otros las selecciones se concentran 3 semanas, un mes o incluso más tiempo antes de que empiece para preparar el torneo. En este quedan 16 días justos para que empiece y no hay ninguna al menos de las importantes reunida para prepararlo.



Igualito que España en 2014..donde solo hubo una semana..


----------



## Manero (4 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Este mundial es raro de cojones por muchas cosas.
> 
> Una de ellas es que en otros las selecciones se concentran 3 semanas, un mes o incluso más tiempo antes de que empiece para preparar el torneo. En este quedan 16 días justos para que empiece y no hay ninguna al menos de las importantes reunida para prepararlo.



Al menos para algo servirá este Mundial, para demostrar la inutilidad de las concentraciones largas. Acuerdate de aquella Dinamarca que ganó una Eurocopa, que tenía a sus jugadores de vacaciones a 5 dias del comienzo porque los llamaron para sustutuir a Yugoslavia en el último momento.


----------



## Manteka (4 Nov 2022)

El MUNDIAL DE CATAR será feminista, gay-friendly, ecorresilente, animalista y vegano


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Este mundial es raro de cojones por muchas cosas.
> 
> Una de ellas es que en otros las selecciones se concentran 3 semanas, un mes o incluso más tiempo antes de que empiece para preparar el torneo. En este quedan 16 días justos para que empiece y no hay ninguna al menos de las importantes reunida para prepararlo.



Y que despues de los mundiales los internacionales solian tener minimo un mes de descanso. 

Aqui a la semana siguiente ya estaran jugando sus ligas (quien llegue a semifinales, claro).


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Nov 2022)

Mundial Paco en mitad de la temporada,

ahora no podrán soltar la excusa de cansancio y demasiados partidos acumulados,

yo me llevaría claramente a los que están más en forma, sin mirar nombres.


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Al menos para algo servirá este Mundial, para demostrar la inutilidad de las concentraciones largas. Acuerdate de aquella Dinamarca que ganó una Eurocopa, que tenía a sus jugadores de vacaciones a 5 dias del comienzo porque los llamaron para sustutuir a Yugoslavia en el último momento.



Es verdad que así fué. Pero para ajustar a un equipo, ya sea de club o selección se necesita cierto tiempo para conjuntarlos. Por eso se hacen también las pretemporadas en los clubs.

En este caso no se hace porque no hay tiempo material, y porque se hicieron esos ajustes en junio y septiembre compitiendo los europeos en la nations league y los de otros continentes a base de amistosos en ese periodo.

Pero para próximo mundial ya al final de una temporada regular se volverá a los criterios habituales y esas concentraciones se realizarán sin duda.


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Igualito que España en 2014..donde solo hubo una semana..



Es la maldición-bendición de los paises con 2 o más equipos en semis y final de champions

Bendición para los clubs y sus aficionados tipo madri-barsa-aleti talibanes que ganan o pueden ganar esa copa y que pasan de la selección española. Porque de la selección de Croacia, Alemania, Portugal etc. donde juegan sus mercenarios no pasan y están encantados de que progresen.

Maldición para los que nos gusta el equipo nacional y los torneos internacionales, porque se pierde demasiado antes de lo que se debería por el cansancio y estrés de partidos. Que tambien es curioso que esto afecte sólo a los españoles, como el terreno de juego jeje


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y que despues de los mundiales los internacionales solian tener minimo un mes de descanso.
> 
> Aqui a la semana siguiente ya estaran jugando sus ligas (quien llegue a semifinales, claro).



Así es. Pero tras este mundial volveran a las costumbres habituales porque en este no pueden descansar porque no hay tiempo material


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Mundial Paco en mitad de la temporada,
> 
> ahora no podrán soltar la excusa de cansancio y demasiados partidos acumulados,
> 
> yo me llevaría claramente a los que están más en forma, sin mirar nombres.



Por eso van a ir los que suele llevar. No porque estén más en forma sino porque no tienen esos partidos acumulados.

Mira Sarabia por ejemplo que está de suplente en el PSG. Pues entre que no juega y está fresquito y que es un fijo pues irá seguro.


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Por eso van a ir los que suele llevar. No porque estén más en forma sino porque no tienen esos partidos acumulados.
> 
> Mira Sarabia por ejemplo que está de suplente en el PSG. Pues entre que no juega y está fresquito y que es un fijo pues irá seguro.



Pues Fabián y Soler están jugando bastante últimamente en el PSG,

y Ramos es un fijo en la defensa,

(creo que no irá ninguno, Soler tiene alguna posibilidad),

Sarabia no lo tengo tan claro, con Nico y Yéremi revolucionando el partido contra Portugal se habrán ganado algunos puntos,

y Ferrán es intocable para LE.


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Pues Fabián y Soler están jugando bastante últimamente en el PSG,
> 
> y Ramos es un fijo en la defensa,
> 
> ...



Me alegro que saques el tema de Fabián porque al parecer ha debido de suceder algo entre Luis Enrique y él. 

Después de la Euro -en la que jugó en algunos momentos y tuvo que pasar algo como digo- no ha vuelto a aparecer en ninguna convocatoria de 10 partidos clasificatorios para el mundial, 6 partidos de nations league y algún amistoso. Es raro de cojones que un jugador creativo de centro de campo que juega titular en el Nápoles y ahora en un super club como el PSG, no sea convocado en tantos partidos. Yo creo que cuando se vaya Luis Enrique el nuevo seleccionador volverá a contar con él, pero en este mundial no creo que le veamos.

Soler claro que va a ir, me sorprendería mucho que no le convoque ya que últimamente ha sido titular de salida en la selección.

Lo del Canelita Ramos que está pidiendo ser convocado por activa y por pasiva pues no lo veo. Nunca se sabe con este seleccionador, pero creo que traer a Canelita sería como darle un recado ambigüo a los que han jugado en esa posición hasta ahora como que no confía del todo en ellos.

Sarabia supongo que irá en detrimento de Nico o Yeremi porque ha estado en todas las convocatorias desde antes de la euro. Me extrañaría que no estuviera porque es un jugador que le gusta mucho. 

Y Ferrán está claro. Aparte de que le gusta sale con la niña. Lo que ya no tengo tan claro es si con Marcelino o Caparrós en el puesto de seleccionador fuera convocado. En ese puesto hay mucho para elegir y aunque yo creo que es bueno y tiene gol si no juega se pierde estado de forma y acierto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Nov 2022)

LE ya dejó entrever que Fabián y Thiago no habían respondido en la euro como él quería y que básicamente se habían tocado los huevos. A Thiago le perdonó pero a Fabián no. Tiene pinta que es un mingafría que ni con LE ni con Clemente podría jugar.


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Me alegro que saques el tema de Fabián porque al parecer ha debido de suceder algo entre Luis Enrique y él.
> 
> Después de la Euro -en la que jugó en algunos momentos y tuvo que pasar algo como digo- no ha vuelto a aparecer en ninguna convocatoria de 10 partidos clasificatorios para el mundial, 6 partidos de nations league y algún amistoso. Es raro de cojones que un jugador creativo de centro de campo que juega titular en el Nápoles y ahora en un super club como el PSG, no sea convocado en tantos partidos. Yo creo que cuando se vaya Luis Enrique el nuevo seleccionador volverá a contar con él, pero en este mundial no creo que le veamos.
> 
> ...



Sigue sin aparecer Oyarzabal en las convocatorias,
mañana está descartado,

no va al mundial ni de coña,

ojo con Alex Baena del Villarreal,
es el extremo izquierdo español más en forma de la liga,
con sólo 21 años.









Tres semanas sin ver a Oyarzabal a menos ya de dos para el parón por el Mundial


Mikel Oyarzabal cumple hoy tres semanas sin participar en los entrenamientos de grupo de la Real Sociedad, algo que apunta a poder deberse a una lesión muscular más que a una decis




www.marca.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Sigue sin aparecer Oyarzabal en las convocatorias,
> mañana está descartado,
> 
> no va al mundial ni de coña,
> ...



No puede ir sin haber jugado. Es imposible.

¿A quien dejas fuera para meter a Baena? Dudo mucho que prescinda de Sarabia, Olmo, Ferran, Pino,....


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No puede ir sin haber jugado. Es imposible.
> 
> ¿A quien dejas fuera para meter a Baena? Dudo mucho que prescinda de Sarabia, Olmo, Ferran, Pino,....



Baena no irá, lo tengo claro,

pero por mérito y estado de forma está incluso mejor que su compañero de equipo Yéremi.

Dani Olmo acaba de salir de una lesión, está saliendo de suplente y le están dando minutos poco a poco, marcó un golazo el otro día,
es el que mejor golpeo de balón tiene de todos los seleccionables (Asensio y Fabián no se quedan atrás).

Supongo que si irá.

Min 2:05











Dani Olmo y su lesión: "Me llegó a preocupar no poder estar para el Mundial"


Dani Olmo, jugador español del RB Leipzig desde 2019, no pudo jugar en el triunfo 3-2 de su equipo contra el Real Madrid en Champions League por culpa de una lesión (rotura parcial




www.marca.com


----------



## Mariano24 (6 Nov 2022)

Si queremos hacer algo en el mundial el once deberia ser este:



Unai 
Gaya Ramos Albiol Carvajal

Isco Rodri Brahim

Ansu Oyarzabal Asensio


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Nov 2022)

va a aser el MUNDIAL DE LA VERGUENZA.. y seguranemten siguiendo nuestra noble tradicion historia hasta lo ganamos y todo para pasar a la historia infame


----------



## jus (7 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Me alegro que saques el tema de Fabián porque al parecer ha debido de suceder algo entre Luis Enrique y él.
> 
> Después de la Euro -en la que jugó en algunos momentos y tuvo que pasar algo como digo- no ha vuelto a aparecer en ninguna convocatoria de 10 partidos clasificatorios para el mundial, 6 partidos de nations league y algún amistoso. Es raro de cojones que un jugador creativo de centro de campo que juega titular en el Nápoles y ahora en un super club como el PSG, no sea convocado en tantos partidos. Yo creo que cuando se vaya Luis Enrique el nuevo seleccionador volverá a contar con él, pero en este mundial no creo que le veamos.
> 
> ...



Yo por delante voy a decir que fabián me parece un pecho f´rio, eso le vi en la Euro, era salir y no aportaba nada, un témpano, ni desborde o calidad ni menos buscar un disparo para mostrar algo. Se ha ido del nápoles y el nápoles está como un tiro, en el PSG de qué juega? pq fuera de messi neymar y mbappé solo queda ser mediocentros plan kross, modric o casemiro y no le veo a él ser eso.

De los demás me da igual, pq no son nada del otro jueves, carlos soler no le veo que la rompa, ni en el valencia lo hacía, sarabia no es gran cosa, y los demás no están haciendo nada especial. Yeremi pino me pareció en la Uefa nations league toda una sopresa pero veo que se ha diluido como un azucarillo.


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2022)

No tengo ninguna duda de que huele a "peor Mundial de la historia" superando al de 2014 y al de 1990.

Pero bueno, habrá que verlo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No tengo ninguna duda de que huele a "peor Mundial de la historia" superando al de 2014 y al de 1990.
> 
> Pero bueno, habrá que verlo.



Este la copa está comprada para Messi no sea que se deprima


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1253287



Buen equipo

Si el nuestro es compensado ese va sobrado...tanto que meten a Alves ¿será titular?


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Este la copa está comprada para Messi no sea que se deprima



El grupo de Argentina es MUY Paco, pero el cruce es muy jodido. Yo creo que Francia y Dinamarca se cargan a Argentina. Y es más, creo que hasta Dinamarca le puede ganar el grupo a Francia y dejar un GOSTOSO Argentina-Francia en octavos como en 2018. Que pasen Australia o Túnez lo consideraría una sorpresa bastante gorda, pero no que Dinamarca sea primera de grupo.

Lo veremos. Y tampoco me gustaría estar en el grupo H con el cruce de Brasil y Suiza ahi amenazando.


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Buen equipo
> 
> Si el nuestro es compensado ese va sobrado...tanto que meten a Alves ¿será titular?



Alves ha sido muy criticado en la liga mexicana,
no sé si tenga el nivel para ser titular en una selección top,

aunque la otra opción es Danilo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Nov 2022)

Y España por supuesto será la última de todas en decir la convocatoria...


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Alves ha sido muy criticado en la liga mexicana,
> no sé si tenga el nivel para ser titular en una selección top,
> 
> aunque la otra opción es Danilo



Danilo sobrevive como soldado de fortuna en los mejores clubs europeos

Algo tendrá el agua cuando la bendicen

Yo creo que Alves ya no está para primera vedette, pero es muy cierto que los brazucas sacan lo mejor de sí mismos con la carariña.


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y España por supuesto será la última de todas en decir la convocatoria...



Y con sólo 23 jugadores de 26 posibles para ser más inclusivos y que nadie se sienta desplazado y marginado en la grada  

Ojalá me equivoque


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2022)

La lista de Francia


No está *Mendy*, pero sí *Camavinga*. Estos son los elegidos por *Deschamps*:

*Porteros*: Alphonse Areola (West Ham), Hugo Lloris (Tottenham), Steve Mandanda (Rennes)

*Defensas*: Lucas Hernandez (Bayern Munich), Théo Hernandez (AC Milan), Presnel Kimpembe (PSG), Ibrahima Konaté (Liverpool), Jules Koundé (FC Barcelona), Benjamin Pavard (Bayern Munich) ), William Saliba (Arsenal), Dayot Upamecano (Bayern Munich), Raphaël Varane (Manchester United).

*Centrocampistas*: Eduardo Camavinga (Real Madrid), Youssouf Fofana (Mónaco), Mattéo Guendouzi (OM), Adrien Rabiot (Juventus Turin), Aurélien Tchouaméni (Real Madrid), Jordan Veretout (OM).

*Delanteros*: Karim Benzema (Real Madrid), Kingsley Coman (Bayern Munich), Ousmane Dembélé (FC Barcelona), Olivier Giroud (AC Milan), Antoine Griezmann (Atlético de Madrid), Kylian Mbappé (PSG), Christopher Nkunku (Leipzig/GER).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> La lista de Francia
> 
> 
> No está *Mendy*, pero sí *Camavinga*. Estos son los elegidos por *Deschamps*:
> ...



El centro del campo es flojo flojo.


----------



## sapatosdegamusaasul (9 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> La lista de Francia
> 
> 
> No está *Mendy*, pero sí *Camavinga*. Estos son los elegidos por *Deschamps*:
> ...



Veo su portería como su principal punto débil. En ataque no me convencen giroud ni dembele


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> La lista de Francia
> 
> 
> No está *Mendy*, pero sí *Camavinga*. Estos son los elegidos por *Deschamps*:
> ...



Va con todo menos las bajas por lesión.

Una lista sin sorpresas aunque sobradísima también

A empaparse el Francia-Suiza de octavos de eurocopa y el Francia-España de final de nations, seleccionadores. Ese es el camino para anularles


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Va con todo menos las bajas por lesión.
> 
> Una lista sin sorpresas aunque sobradísima también
> 
> A empaparse el Francia-Suiza de octavos de eurocopa y el Francia-España de final de nations, seleccionadores. Ese es el camino para anularles



o el francia 0 españa 2 de lopetegui...basicamente esperar a que los NEGROs se queden sin fuelle en el 65 y atacar


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2022)

sapatosdegamusaasul dijo:


> Veo su portería como su principal punto débil. En ataque no me convencen giroud ni dembele



Exceptuando la zona media como muy bien dice @*̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike *no me gusta, pero ojito a ese ataque y la zona defensiva. Vamos a ver... me gustaría verlos contra selecciones tochas.


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Va con todo menos las bajas por lesión.
> 
> Una lista sin sorpresas aunque sobradísima también
> 
> A empaparse el Francia-Suiza de octavos de eurocopa y el Francia-España de final de nations, seleccionadores. Ese es el camino para anularles



El papel y cómo lo hagan es una incógnita, para mi es una selección bastante top, exceptuando algunas posiciones.


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> o el francia 0 españa 2 de lopetegui...basicamente esperar a que los NEGROs se queden sin fuelle en el 65 y atacar



Con estos tíos la clave es tener el balón y que ellos no lo puedan recuperar. La "odiada" posesión es la mejor arma para desactivar un equipo tan físico y hábil como este.

Del partido de Suiza la verdad es que no me acuerdo de qué contramedidas les pusieron para empatarles


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> El papel y cómo lo hagan es una incógnita, para mi es una selección bastante top, exceptuando algunas posiciones.



Es junto a Brasil y Argentina la máxima favorita.

Después hay un pelotón de varias selecciones buenas, pero las muy buenas son estas 3


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es junto a Brasil y Argentina la máxima favorita.
> 
> Después hay un pelotón de varias selecciones buenas, pero las muy buenas son estas 3



Bastante de acuerdo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Nov 2022)

sapatosdegamusaasul dijo:


> Veo su portería como su principal punto débil. En ataque no me convencen giroud ni dembele



Giroud mete goles por lo menos. Menguele es un perdedor de balones nato.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Exceptuando la zona media como muy bien dice @*̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike *no me gusta, pero ojito a ese ataque y la zona defensiva. Vamos a ver... me gustaría verlos contra selecciones tochas.



Equipo anárquico. Su juego va a ser ir directos a portería sin pasar por el centro del campo, y arriba sí tienen pólvora.


----------



## Playero (9 Nov 2022)

Entro en el hilo para decir que el mundial no lo voy a ver, ni seguir, ni apoyar, ni comentar con los amigos. Que le den por culo a un pais con reglas de convivencia medievales.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Nov 2022)

Qatar 2022 DEBE de fracasar

Pvnto, todo lo contrario es animarse a más competiciones corrvptas en pleno invierno Uropedo


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Qatar 2022 DEBE de fracasar
> 
> Pvnto, todo lo contrario es animarse a más competiciones corrvptas en pleno invierno Uropedo



Va a ser un mundial como otro cualquiera.

Para que hubiera fracasado no tendrían que haber participado las principales federaciones y no ha sido así


----------



## Suprimo (9 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Va a ser un mundial como otro cualquiera.
> 
> Para que hubiera fracasado no tendrían que haber participado las principales federaciones y no ha sido así



Los boicots de estas mierdas tienen que venir siempre desde dentro


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es junto a Brasil y Argentina la máxima favorita.
> 
> Después hay un pelotón de varias selecciones buenas, pero las muy buenas son estas 3





El Juani dijo:


> Bastante de acuerdo.



Pues yo pienso que Argentina está muy inflada,

si miras sus jugadores solo son "top", Messi y Lautaro,

entre los 30 nominados al Balón de Oro no hubo ningún argentino,

si se mira con quiénes han jugado últimamente...
(aparte de una Italia que acababa de ser eliminada por Macedonia)

- Jamaica 

-Honduras 

- Estonia 

- Ecuador

- Venezuela 

- Colombia

- Chile

- Brasil (un cero a cero)

Creo que se está exagerando con Argentina,

se compara con las selecciones europeas y se dice que estas están "mal", pero las europeas se han enfrentado entre las de su mismo nivel en la Nations League,
no hay comparación.

Pues eso, yo apuesto por fiasco de Argentina.

(lo disfrutaría )

* El centro del campo de Francia me deja muchas dudas.


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Pues yo pienso que Argentina está muy inflada,
> 
> si miras sus jugadores solo son "top", Messi y Lautaro,
> 
> ...



El centro del campo francés es lo único flojete de la selección. El resto sí me parece bastante top.

No había una maldición de esas que después de ganar un mundial el campeón no pasaba la fase de grupos?


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Pues yo pienso que Argentina está muy inflada,
> 
> si miras sus jugadores solo son "top", Messi y Lautaro,
> 
> ...



Pero Argentina en un mundial se motiva mucho y COMPITE mejor que en los amistosos y clasificatorios.

No descarto lo que dices porque ni Messi es ya lo que era, pero es de las máximas favoritas sin lugar a dudas


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

A mi de todos los favoritos a ganarlo -si no lo gana España- prefiero que lo gane Inglaterra o Nederland por una cuestión de números


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

Han ganado un mundial, rascanalgas: el de 1966


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

No, precisamente eurocopas no han ganado nunca

Digo que los prefiero a ellos precisamente porque tienen sólo un mundial y buen equipo. Con Nederland me sucede lo mismo y además nunca han ganado un mundial a pesar de ser unos historicos. Y en algunos de ellos lo habrían merecido sobradamente como en 1974 por ejemplo


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Nov 2022)

No quiero que gane Argentina ni a la canicas,

os imagináis si ganaran los cuatro años de argentinos dando por culo por internet?

si no gana España que lo gane Portugal, Bélgica, Países Bajos o Dinamarca,

nuevo campeón europeo.


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No quiero que gane Argentina ni a la canicas,
> 
> os imagináis si ganaran los cuatro años de argentinos dando por culo por internet?
> 
> ...



Del mundial que ganó España decían los rascanalgas que era una mierda por ganar 1-0 los partidos.

Lo que es el Karma: 4 años más tarde casi ganan ellos uno así con 1-0 ó 2-1 como mucho


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Del mundial que ganó España decían los rascanalgas que era una mierda por ganar 1-0 los partidos.
> 
> Lo que es el Karma: 4 años más tarde casi ganan ellos uno así con 1-0 ó 2-1 como mucho



Que caigan en fase de grupos, que pasen México y Polonia.


----------



## barullo (10 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Que caigan en fase de grupos, que pasen México y Polonia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1255604



Eso no va a pasar y lo sabes

Mexico son más bien unos pupas mundialistas, y Polonia sólo tiene a Lewandowski para contrarrestar. No veo a ninguno de esos 2 equipos ganando a Argentina.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Eso no va a pasar y lo sabes
> 
> Mexico son más bien unos pupas mundialistas, y Polonia sólo tiene a Lewandowski para contrarrestar. No veo a ninguno de esos 2 equipos ganando a Argentina.



México en fases de grupo es de las más sólidas de los mundiales,

junto a Brasil son las únicas selecciones que siempre pasan de fase, (desde el 1990 que no jugó por sanción),

y ha tenido grupos chungos,

es después cuando caen ante la presión de único partido,

Polonia debe tener un buen día y Argentina debe cagarla,

obvio que la favorita es Argentina,
pero sigo creyendo en que se van a dar una hostia,

vienen igual de subiditos que en el 2010 con Maradona de entrenador, y el 4-0 que les metió Alemania.

* Si ganan el mundial vendré a por mí owned


----------



## xilebo (10 Nov 2022)

*Rüdiger mete 'miedo' a España*

La Mannschaft, rival de La Roja en Qatar, dio su convocatoria de 26 jugadores en la que destacan las ausencias de Werner y Reus. El central madridista, líder atrás.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Nov 2022)

Espero que ejpaña caiga en primera ronda, echen al gitano de su entrenador y otros etnianos que hay en el equipo.

Pedri, ferran...


----------



## barullo (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## barullo (10 Nov 2022)

Bélgica


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2022)

españa es different y no dara la lista hasta mañana


----------



## Luke I'm your father (10 Nov 2022)

A ver si hace buen mundial Ignacio Williams y viene algún jeque loco y nos paga 100 kilos y lo quitamos del medio. 

A Martínez, lo mismo, que pase por caja el FarCsa que lo tenemos de rebajas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (10 Nov 2022)

Me suscribo al canal. 

Estoy esperando que me lleguen de HongKong sendas replicas watis de Japan y Germany para animar en los partidos.

Apuestas para mañana ¿Pique si o no? Yo creo que LE lo va a llevar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

Análisis previo al mundial por el gran @Obiwanchernobil :

España: 
No pasa de grupo, varios goles en propia puerta de morralla. 

Alemania:

Finalista 


Holanda:

Semifinales 


Francia: 

Octavos eliminada. 


Brasil:

Cae en cuartos. 


Portugal:

Semifinales. 


Argentina: 

Octavos.


Nigeria:

Semifinalista 

Catar:

Semifinalista 


Marruecos:

Campeona del mundo.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Me suscribo al canal.
> 
> Estoy esperando que me lleguen de HongKong sendas replicas watis de Japan y Germany para animar en los partidos.
> 
> Apuestas para mañana ¿Pique si o no? Yo creo que LE lo va a llevar.



Estaría bien hacer una porra-sorpresa.

Mi apuesta es Iago Aspas.

Se lo lleva.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Marruecos:
> 
> Campeona del mundo.



Jvro por toda mi estampa que estoy deseando que pase algo asín


----------



## Edge2 (10 Nov 2022)

Senegal, desesperada por la lesión de Mané: "Vamos a utilizar brujos. Tiene que estar ahí"


La victoria del Bayern de Munich ante el Werder Bremen (6-1) el martes dejó una noticia mucho más importante que el resultado. Sadio Mané cayó lesionado en el peroné derecho y, en




www.marca.com


----------



## barullo (10 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Estaría bien hacer una porra-sorpresa.
> 
> Mi apuesta es Iago Aspas.
> 
> Se lo lleva.



Yo no creo que haya sorpresas en la lista. Va a llevar a los que va llevando desde que acabó la euro para acá con alguna novedad como Nico Willians por ejemplo.

Si no lleva a Iago Aspas será algo parecido a lo de Fabián que estando en forma pasa de él. Aunque Aspas ya estuvo en el mundial de Rusia y nos vinimos en octavos para casa.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (10 Nov 2022)

Mientras el pivote titular sea Busquets, como si jugamos con Pele, Maradona y Ronaldo el Gordo.


----------



## VandeBel (10 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No quiero que gane Argentina ni a la canicas,
> 
> os imagináis si ganaran los cuatro años de argentinos dando por culo por internet?
> 
> ...



Suscribo al 100 %. Menos que gane Paises Bajos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Análisis previo al mundial por el gran @Obiwanchernobil :
> 
> España:
> No pasa de grupo, varios goles en propia puerta de morralla.
> ...



Y Nigeria campeona del mundo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Estaría bien hacer una porra-sorpresa.
> 
> Mi apuesta es Iago Aspas.
> 
> Se lo lleva.



Ni de coña.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No quiero que gane Argentina ni a la canicas,
> 
> os imagináis si ganaran los cuatro años de argentinos dando por culo por internet?
> 
> ...



Ídem. Cualquiera menos los argentinos.

No tengo una predilección pero si no es España prefiero que sean países más humildes: Dinamarca por ejemplo.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Análisis previo al mundial por el gran @Obiwanchernobil :
> 
> España:
> No pasa de grupo, varios goles en propia puerta de morralla.
> ...


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (10 Nov 2022)

debe ser el mundial con las plantillas más discretitas que recuerdo. La más compensada será brasil, sin ser nada del otro mundo. El resto tienen todas alguna línea que flojea.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Nov 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Suscribo al 100 %. Menos que gane Paises Bajos.





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ídem. Cualquiera menos los argentinos.
> 
> No tengo una predilección pero si no es España prefiero que sean países más humildes: Dinamarca por ejemplo.



Países Bajos han hecho por el fútbol más que Uruguay,

y ahí andan los uruguayos con dos estrellas,

la cantidad de jugones que sacó Países Bajos en la historia es importante,

yo creo que son el único "grande" sin título mundial.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (10 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Bélgica
> Ver archivo adjunto 1256135



Bélgica tiene un muy buen equipo, no descartaría que llegasen a semifinales.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y Nigeria campeona del mundo



No no, no me has leído bien, marruecos será campeona del mundo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Bélgica tiene un muy buen equipo, no descartaría que llegasen a semifinales.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (10 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Países Bajos han hecho por el fútbol más que Uruguay,
> 
> y ahí andan los uruguayos con dos estrellas,
> 
> ...



Y solo una Eurocopa, la del 88. Le falta un plus para ser una de las grandes. España lo tuvo durante unos años y gano 2 eurocopas y un mundial. Ese plus fue que teníamos top 5 mundial en muchas posiciones, desde el portero, defensas, centrocampo (aquí simplemente éramos los mejores del mundo) e incluso delanteros de calidad, que el Niño torres ya se había sentado en la gala del balón de oro y había quedado 3º (detrás ed Messi y Cr7) y fue el que marco contra Alemania en la primera Eurocopa.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No no, no me has leído bien, marruecos será campeona del mundo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Países Bajos han hecho por el fútbol más que Uruguay,
> 
> y ahí andan los uruguayos con dos estrellas,
> 
> la cantidad de jugones que sacó Países Bajos en la hico "grande" sin título mundial.




Portugal y tal


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (10 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



En casi todos los mundiales un "no favorito" se cuela en las semifinales. El que gano España nos metimos España, Holanda y Uruguay en semis, y al final fuimos los finalistas.

En las del último mundial:

Croacia-Inglaterra y Francia-Bélgica. 

Por eso no me sorprendería para nada que Bélgica estuviese de nuevo en semis.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

Bueno, hoy es un día de felicidad, quiero comunicarles que vais a tener la suerte de contar con mis comentarios en exclusiva otro año más, tras mis celebradas apariciones en la anterior Eurocopa he decidido ser participe del que probablemente vaya a ser el peor mundial de la historia.

El mundial de aquellos que no comen gorrino, ni sus derivados como las famosas cortezas de gorrino udaco del grupo ifa a 1.29 euros de céntimo la tarrina de 250g.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> En casi todos los mundiales un "no favorito" se cuela en las semifinales. El que gano España nos metimos España, Holanda y Uruguay en semis, y al final fuimos los finalistas.
> 
> En las del último mundial:
> 
> ...



Bélgica lleva ganando mundiales y Eurocopas 15 años, pero antes de eso desde el mundial 94 se decía que el fútbol nigeriano explotaría y ganarían un mundial.....

Quién va a ganar un mundial?, El seboso belga con sus espectaculares skills?, Lukaku que lleva un año sin jugar y con sobrepeso o de bruyne que en 15 años con la selección no ha hecho absolutamente nada???lo mismo se estaba reservando para su último mundial...

Lo único top que tienen es el portero, el resto son una banda de doriteros que viven del humo.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Portugal y tal



Portugal es también importante en la historia del fútbol,

pero Países Bajos son tres finales del mundial,

y el estilo de juego que impuso la "naranja mecánica" cambió el fútbol,

el Tiki Taka de Guardiola no deja de ser una herencia de Cruyff, dicho por el mismo.
(aunque no era ni el mismo sistema ni se jugaba igual, solo usó el sistema de Rijkaard y presionó más arriba).

La Alemania del 2014 se inspiró en ese juego también, al ver que funcionaba con España.
(Joachim Löw se traumó con España y quiso jugar parecido).


----------



## Edge2 (10 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, hoy es un día de felicidad, quiero comunicarles que vais a tener la suerte de contar con mis comentarios en exclusiva otro año más, tras mis celebradas apariciones en la anterior Eurocopa he decidido ser participe del que probablemente vaya a ser el peor mundial de la historia.
> 
> El mundial de aquellos que no comen gorrino, ni sus derivados como las famosas cortezas de gorrino udaco del grupo ifa a 1.29 euros de céntimo la tarrina de 250g.



Que ilu


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Portugal es también importante en la historia del fútbol,
> 
> pero Países Bajos son tres finales del mundial,
> 
> ...



Alemania no jugaba como holanda, jugaba como España, (la de Luis) pases largos en posesiones largas a un toque.

No la mierda esa de 300 pases en defensa.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (10 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bélgica lleva ganando mundiales y Eurocopas 15 años, pero antes de eso desde el mundial 94 se decía que el fútbol nigeriano explotaría y ganarían un mundial.....
> 
> Quién va a ganar un mundial?, El seboso belga con sus espectaculares skills?, Lukaku que lleva un año sin jugar y con sobrepeso o de bruyne que en 15 años con la selección no ha hecho absolutamente nada???lo mismo se estaba reservando para su último mundial...
> 
> Lo único top que tienen es el portero, el resto son una banda de doriteros que viven del humo.



Igual caen en las primeras de cambio o igual llegan a semis como en el último. Por eso son equipos que no parten como favoritos pero que pueden meterse en semis si tienen buenos cuadros y le salen bien las cosas. De Bruyne está en muy buena forma, el gordo esta seboso en el Madrid pero con Bélgica parece otro y ojala tuviesemos a Lukaku en vez de a Morata en España


----------



## Edu.R (10 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> En casi todos los mundiales un "no favorito" se cuela en las semifinales. El que gano España nos metimos España, Holanda y Uruguay en semis, y al final fuimos los finalistas.
> 
> En las del último mundial:
> 
> ...



Dinamarca


----------



## VandeBel (10 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Países Bajos han hecho por el fútbol más que Uruguay,
> 
> y ahí andan los uruguayos con dos estrellas,
> 
> ...



Sí; eso es indiscutible.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (10 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Dinamarca



¿...?

Dinamarca gano una Eurocopa a la que no se habían clasificado. Llegaron sin siquiera concentración previa y con un equipo con algunos jugadores buenos, pero tampoco nada del otro mundo....y fue una de las mayores sorpresas que han habido nunca.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Bruyne está en muy buena forma, el gordo esta seboso en el Madrid pero con Bélgica parece otro y ojala tuviesemos a Lukaku en vez de a Morata en España




De bruyne nunca ha marcado diferencias con Bélgica.

El sebosos belga no parece otro con Bélgica, se arrastra igual que en el Madrid, y ese es la "estrella" de los ganadores del próximo mundial.

Ojalá tuviéramos a un futbolista profesional y no a Morata.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿...?
> 
> Dinamarca gano una Eurocopa a la que no se habían clasificado. Llegaron sin siquiera concentración previa y con un equipo con algunos jugadores buenos, pero tampoco nada del otro mundo....y fue una de las mayores sorpresas que han habido nunca.



Dinamarca en los 90 era siempre un equipo tenido en cuenta, no la banda de matados de ahora.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



A Obi lo perdimos hace tiempo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Países Bajos han hecho por el fútbol más que Uruguay,
> 
> y ahí andan los uruguayos con dos estrellas,
> 
> ...



Hombre, prefiero que gane Holanda antes que un país moronegro (incluyo Francia y Bélgica), pero los veo bastante prepotentes últimamente. Si ganan que sea por Van Gaal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Bélgica tiene un muy buen equipo, no descartaría que llegasen a semifinales.



Es posible, no están por debajo de las favoritas, pero a nivel competitivo fallan siempre. Espero que se queden mucho antes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No no, no me has leído bien, marruecos será campeona del mundo.



Sobre mi cadáver.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Lo hemos perdido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Portugal y tal



Y Turquía ya puestos.


----------



## Djokovic (10 Nov 2022)

Ganara Brasil, Inglaterra o Argentina uno de los tres , según la comunidad de gematria .


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> En casi todos los mundiales un "no favorito" se cuela en las semifinales. El que gano España nos metimos España, Holanda y Uruguay en semis, y al final fuimos los finalistas.
> 
> En las del último mundial:
> 
> ...



Supongo que recuerdas que se cruzan con nuestro grupo en octavos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, hoy es un día de felicidad, quiero comunicarles que vais a tener la suerte de contar con mis comentarios en exclusiva otro año más, tras mis celebradas apariciones en la anterior Eurocopa he decidido ser participe del que probablemente vaya a ser el peor mundial de la historia.
> 
> El mundial de aquellos que no comen gorrino, ni sus derivados como las famosas cortezas de gorrino udaco del grupo ifa a 1.29 euros de céntimo la tarrina de 250g.



Hijofruta


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que ilu


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Dinamarca



Depende mucho del cuadro. Se cruzan con el grupo de Argentina. Si evitan a estos pueden llegar lejos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿...?
> 
> Dinamarca gano una Eurocopa a la que no se habían clasificado. Llegaron sin siquiera concentración previa y con un equipo con algunos jugadores buenos, pero tampoco nada del otro mundo....y fue una de las mayores sorpresas que han habido nunca.



Una de las euros más raras vistas nunca donde España ni estuvo. Los daneses no se clasificaron ni para el mundial 94. Los eliminamos nosotros,.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Igual caen en las primeras de cambio o igual llegan a semis como en el último. Por eso son equipos que no parten como favoritos pero que pueden meterse en semis si tienen buenos cuadros y le salen bien las cosas. De Bruyne está en muy buena forma, el gordo esta seboso en el Madrid pero con Bélgica parece otro y ojala tuviesemos a Lukaku en vez de a Morata en España



¿Con Bélgica parece otro? Pero si ni siquiera le sacan ya.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (10 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Con Bélgica parece otro? Pero si ni siquiera le sacan ya.



Veremos en el mundial que hace. Me parece muy extraño lo que está pasando con este jugador en el Madrid. Es que parece que esta por estar, pero no se le ve con motivación por jugar. Y parece totalmente fuera de forma.

Pero yo he visto a jugadores que se transformaban con sus selecciones y lo daban todo en estas competiciones.

Y ya he dicho que pueden también caer a las primeras de cambio. Lo que se ed que prácticamente siempre se cuelan selecciones, a priori no favoritas, en semis de un mundial. Por lo que de las selecciones de "segunda linea", entre las que está España y somos quizás la mejor de ellas, una o dos se enteran en semis. A ver si somos nosotros, porque quizás no tengamos ninguna estrella pero está selección compite muy bien y es muy difícil de ganar.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Veremos en el mundial que hace. Me parece muy extraño lo que está pasando con este jugador en el Madrid. Es que parece que esta por estar, pero no se le ve con motivación por jugar. Y parece totalmente fuera de forma.
> 
> Pero yo he visto a jugadores que se transformaban con sus selecciones y lo daban todo en estas competiciones.
> 
> Y ya he dicho que pueden también caer a las primeras de cambio. Lo que se ed que prácticamente siempre se cuelan selecciones, a priori no favoritas, en semis de un mundial. Por lo que de las selecciones de "segunda linea", entre las que está España y somos quizás la mejor de ellas, una o dos se enteran en semis. A ver si somos nosotros, porque quizás no tengamos ninguna estrella pero está selección compite muy bien y es muy difícil de ganar.



Hazard en Bélgica va a parecer Messi,

otro como Bale, en su selección en un torneo corto lo dan todo,

lo mismo que CR7, ninguneado totalmente en su club,
va a ir al mundial con ganas de callar bocas.

(No soy fan de Cristiano).


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2022)

*Quedan 10 días para el Mundial*


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (11 Nov 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2022)

100%tendremos a Eric García...el canijo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (11 Nov 2022)

No espero otra cosa del hijo de Amunike, que una convocatoria de mierda. Lo que mas disfruta este tipo es joder a la prensa y ser el centro de atención.


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2022)

Los convocados por *Luis Enrique* desde su regreso a la Selección.


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2022)

Echaré por aquí un vistazo cuando se pueda para ver qué pasa... pero vaya, me veo venir la lista.


----------



## Andr3ws (11 Nov 2022)

Yo no confio en absoluto en esta selección, pero en las dos últimas competiciones que han jugado (semis y final) han soprepasado mis espectativas (y las de todo el mundo) por lo que esta vez les daré un voto de confianza para que lo hagan bien. Ganar un mundial es complicado, pero se puede hacer un buen mundial pasando de cuartos de final. 
Así que espectantes estaremos para ver como se dan los 3 primeros partidos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Yo no confio en absoluto en esta selección, pero en las dos últimas competiciones que han jugado (semis y final) han soprepasado mis espectativas (y las de todo el mundo) por lo que esta vez les daré un voto de confianza para que lo hagan bien. Ganar un mundial es complicado, pero se puede hacer un buen mundial pasando de cuartos de final.
> Así que espectantes estaremos para ver como se dan los 3 primeros partidos.



Primer partido....costa Rica...aparcaran el bus ...
Segundo partido alemanes..pueden que hasta jueguen al fútbol
..tercer partido Japón..que hará una defensa de iwo jima


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2022)

*¿Pero qué dices, Samuel?*


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Nov 2022)

Balde irá y dejará en casa a Marcos Alonso y Jordi Alba?

(Sería lo más lógico).


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2022)

Va a empezaaaar la lista !!!! que nervios, mas que la loteria de Navidad


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2022)

Porteros:
Unai simon
Roberto
David raya (quien coño es este?)

Defensas:
Carvajal (uno del madrid !!!)
Azpilicuesta
Eric Garcia
Hugo villamon (quien coño es este?)
Pau Torres
Laporte (judas frances)
Jordi Alba (correcaminos)
Jose gaya (donde esta Ramos?) 

Centrocampistas:
Sergio Busquets (viene a jubilarse)
Rodrygo Hernandez
Gavi (el messi del barcelona)
Carlos Soler (suplente en PSG)
Marcos Llorente (no juega en el atleti)
Pedri
Koke (otro que viene a jubilarse)

Delanteros:
Ferran Torres (enchufe familiar)
Nico Williams (el guineanao al mundial)
Pina (quien coño es este)
Morata (no mete ni un gol al arcoiris)
Marcos Asencio (la q le va a caer del foro)
Sarabia (otro suplente)
Dani Olmo (no es delantero)
Ansu Fati (veo la cosa negra)

Vamos a caer en fase de grupos


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Nov 2022)

Sorpresa... Guillamón.

Apuntes...Solo lleva un nueve.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Sorpresa... Guillamón.
> 
> Apuntes...Solo lleva un nueve.



Ansu frágil...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Nov 2022)

Me alegra que lleve al Feto 

Espero que se vuelva a lesionar


----------



## jus (11 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Yo no confio en absoluto en esta selección, pero en las dos últimas competiciones que han jugado (semis y final) han soprepasado mis espectativas (y las de todo el mundo) por lo que esta vez les daré un voto de confianza para que lo hagan bien. Ganar un mundial es complicado, pero se puede hacer un buen mundial pasando de cuartos de final.
> Así que espectantes estaremos para ver como se dan los 3 primeros partidos.



Yo he aprendido que si juegas al tiki taka es el manual perfecto para ganar LIGAS o a equipos normales sin que tengan grandes cracks (siempre que estés fresco)

Y lo sé pq la realidad es tozuda: El M City => ganas las ligas, El barça mediocre fue segundo el año pasado, este año lider, y la selección de LE semis de Euro, y 2 final four de Liga de Naciones.

El Tiki taka sirve para eliminar opciones que el rival te llegue, así que si tu rival no tiene grandes jugadores determinantes tienes opciones y contra equipos grandes algo puedes rascar. A partidos únicos eso puede salir cara o cruz.

Y ya está, tengo fe en la españa de LE, NO, ?por qué?, porque no tenemos ningún jugador determinante y con eso no se sacan cosas cuando no salen bien todo


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ansu frágil...



No es un nueve puro, tampoco Ferrán,
aunque puedan jugar ahí,

bueno, es lo que hay,
con esto hay que ganar,
a muerte con LE.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> Yo he aprendido que si juegas al tiki taka es el manual perfecto para ganar LIGAS o a equipos normales sin que tengan grandes cracks (siempre que estés fresco)
> 
> Y lo sé pq la realidad es tozuda: El M City => ganas las ligas, El barça mediocre fue segundo el año pasado, este año lider, y la selección de LE semis de Euro, y 2 final four de Liga de Naciones.
> 
> ...



Que más da como juegues si nos vamos a topar con un autobus tras otro


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2022)

Madre mía..


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Nov 2022)

Entiendo porque se lleva a Guillamón y Eric,
son dos jugadores similares,
(de hecho Guillamón juega de mediocentro en el Valencia),

gran salida de balón aunque no tan fuertes defensivamente,
estos serán los que saquen el balón desde atrás,

Eric apunta a titular, supongo el otro será Laporte.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (11 Nov 2022)

Solo me falta Balde, pero igual lo ha visto muy verde aun.

No hay realmente muchas sorpresas, es que tampoco hay mucho mas donde rascar.


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2022)

*¡Guillamón y Ansu, las sorpresas!*

El seleccionador ha convocado finalmente a 26 jugadores para Qatar 2022. La columna vertebral se mantiene. Ansu, lo más llamativo.


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Solo me falta Balde, pero igual lo ha visto muy verde aun.
> 
> No hay realmente muchas sorpresas, es que tampoco hay mucho mas donde rascar.



Bueno, el ir con un solo nueve real si es sorpresa,

no pensaba que iba a llevarse a los dos chavales juntos, Nico y Yéremi,

Asensio tampoco me lo esperaba,

creo que un nueve puro tipo Borja Iglesias es necesario, como se lesione Morata vamos a estar con puros extremos/mediapuntas.

Lo que queda claro es que la lista es para jugar al Tiki Taka si o si.


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡Guillamón y Ansu, las sorpresas!*
> 
> El seleccionador ha convocado finalmente a 26 jugadores para Qatar 2022. La columna vertebral se mantiene. Ansu, lo más llamativo.



Yo a Ansu Fati si lo esperaba,

el chaval tiene gol, sale diez minutos y tira a puerta, tiene la portería en mente todo el tiempo.

Me recuerda a Pedrito en eso.


----------



## Manero (11 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Sorpresa... Guillamón.
> 
> Apuntes...Solo lleva un nueve.



Pero lleva muchos falso nueve como son Marco Asensio, Ansu Fati y Ferran Torres. Da igual que sean 9 puros o falso 9, el problema es que en España no hay ni un solo gran goleador y por eso a la Selección le falta gol.

Y de la convocatoria me sobran las momias de Jordi Alba, Koke y Busquets. Lo de Alba no se entiende que vaya cuando en el Barça Alex Balde le ha quitado la titularidad muy merecidamente, y Koke cada vez que juega en el Atleti da pena. Busquets aún entiendo algo que esté en la Selección porque tampoco tiene ningún otro sustituto de calidad.


----------



## jus (11 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Que más da como juegues si nos vamos a topar con un autobus tras otro



El autbus lo implantas TÚ pq te dedicas a sobar la puta pelota, no quieres autbus puro? es fácil: llegas al área y tiras, llegas cerca del área centras, pasas el centro del campo regateas a 2-3 y tiras/centras.

Y eso hace que el rival tenga más la pelota pq tu juego no se basa en marear el balón.

El Autbus te lo haces más tú cuando te dedicas a sobar la pelota, más aún si tus rivales no son de poder tener la pelota, así que saben que han de hacer contras y punto pelota contra un equipo que solo la sabe mover plan equipo de balonmano


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2022)

*Un suplente del United convocado al Mundial*


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (11 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Bueno, el ir con un solo nueve real si es sorpresa,
> 
> no pensaba que iba a llevarse a los dos chavales juntos, Nico y Yéremi,
> 
> ...



¿con cuantos 9 puros ganamos la 2ª eurocopa? El equipo titular eran todos centrocampistas con Cesc de falso 9. No tenemos DC de nivel top, tenemos a Morata y después a Ansu y Ferran que se pueden mover por esa zona. Es lo que hay y toca competir con nuestras armas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> El autbus lo implantas TÚ pq te dedicas a sobar la puta pelota, no quieres autbus puro? es fácil: llegas al área y tiras, llegas cerca del área centras, pasas el centro del campo regateas a 2-3 y tiras/centras.
> 
> Y eso hace que el rival tenga más la pelota pq tu juego no se basa en marear el balón.
> 
> El Autbus te lo haces más tú cuando te dedicas a sobar la pelota, más aún si tus rivales no son de poder tener la pelota, así que saben que han de hacer contras y punto pelota contra un equipo que solo la sabe mover plan equipo de balonmano



en las olimpiadas los rivales hicieron autobuses perpetuos INCLUSO boludolandia que tenia que ganar si o si.. aparco el bus hasta el 87...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿con cuantos 9 puros ganamos la 2ª eurocopa? El equipo titular eran todos centrocampistas con Cesc de falso 9. No tenemos DC de nivel top, tenemos a Morata y después a Ansu y Ferran que se pueden mover por esa zona. Es lo que hay y toca competir con nuestras armas



torres fue bota de oro en esa euro..y en el banquillo estaban NEGREDO y LLORENTE


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2022)

*A punto de llevarse esta otra lista*


----------



## Topollillo (11 Nov 2022)

Han convocado a 3 negracos, esta selección ya no me representa.


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿con cuantos 9 puros ganamos la 2ª eurocopa? El equipo titular eran todos centrocampistas con Cesc de falso 9. No tenemos DC de nivel top, tenemos a Morata y después a Ansu y Ferran que se pueden mover por esa zona. Es lo que hay y toca competir con nuestras armas



Bueno, esa España si dominaba realmente, Xavi Hernández era el motor del Barça y de España,

se notó muchísimo cuando se fue,

también había una defensa con más empaque,

podían permitirse jugar sin delantero y eran dominantes igualmente, una pasada.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (11 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Han convocado a 3 negracos, esta selección ya no me representa.



Pues casi seguro que seremos de las selecciones europeas que menos tengan.


----------



## Th89 (11 Nov 2022)

La verdad es que no pensaba ver el Mundial follacabras y menos a la Coja, pero un sistema defensivo con Eric Mariscal García puede ser muy divertido de ver.


----------



## Sir Connor (11 Nov 2022)

Bueno espero que la eliminación no tarde mucho ,vaya verguenza parar la liga para el mundial de moritos


----------



## Madrid (11 Nov 2022)

Podríamos estar ante el Mundial con menos espectadores ?. A nivel europeo no veo mucho interés, más allá del tema ya debatido de que si los jovenes pasan o no.

En contrapartida en Argentina hay una expectación muy grande, por ser la 1 vez que les pilla un Mundial en verano austral, de esta manera , se prevé unos 20.000 argentinos :: siguiendo a su selección. Dicho sea de paso, se ven tricampeones.


----------



## Topollillo (11 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Podríamos estar ante el Mundial con menos espectadores ?. A nivel europeo no veo mucho interés, más allá del tema ya debatido de que si los jovenes pasan o no.
> 
> En contrapartida en Argentina hay una expectación muy grande, por ser la 1 vez que les pilla un Mundial en verano austral, de esta manera , se prevé unos 20.000 argentinos :: siguiendo a su selección. Dicho sea de paso, se ven tricampeones.



Un momento, que 20.000 argentinos se van a plantar en Qatar, joder pues si que tienen poder adquisitivo. Calculo que habrá unos 500 españoles a lo mucho.


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2022)

Parece el equipo q no hay ido mas fuerte que los q van a Qatar


----------



## Madrid (11 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Un momento, que 20.000 argentinos se van a plantar en Qatar, joder pues si que tienen poder adquisitivo. Calculo que habrá unos 500 españoles a lo mucho.



Piden créditos a niveles usurarios, aquel país es un psiquátrico institucionalizado . No sigo mucho fútbol pero lo suficiente para contar bastantes tuercebotas en su selección pero son argentinos, que le vamos hacer :


Nehuel Molina
Germán Pezzella
Tagliafico
Rodrigo De Paul
Guido Rodriguez
Exequiel Palacios
Ángel Correa 

Con dos cojonazos te dicen que se ven campeones... va a ser divertido, a ver si nos deleitan con otro 0-3 al estilo Croacia o alguna pecheada tipo 0-0 contra Arabia Saudí


----------



## Topollillo (11 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Piden créditos a niveles usurarios, aquel país es un psiquátrico institucionalizado . No sigo mucho fútbol pero lo suficiente para contar bastantes tuercebotas en su selección pero son argentinos, que le vamos hacer :
> 
> 
> Nehuel Molina
> ...



Eso sería previsible, pero lo que sorprende es tu comentario 20.000 argentinos se van desplazar a Qatar, o una de dos o los argentinos son muy patriotas o les gusta mucho el fútbol, en el caso español no se da ninguna de las dos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Bueno, esa España si dominaba realmente, Xavi Hernández era el motor del Barça y de España,
> 
> se notó muchísimo cuando se fue,
> 
> ...



...un autobus tras otro desde 2009
y los rivales tenian tanto miedo que seguian aparcando el bus a pesar de perder 2 a 0


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¿Pero qué dices, Samuel?*


----------



## Topollillo (11 Nov 2022)

Sin portero, sin defensa, sin delantera, ¿pero de verdad le veís posibilidades a España?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Entiendo porque se lleva a Guillamón y Eric,
> son dos jugadores similares,
> (de hecho Guillamón juega de mediocentro en el Valencia),
> 
> ...



Ha traicionado a Íñigo Martínez.


----------



## Madrid (11 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Eso sería previsible, pero lo que sorprende es tu comentario 20.000 argentinos se van desplazar a Qatar, o una de dos o los argentinos son muy patriotas o les gusta mucho el fútbol, en el caso español no se da ninguna de las dos.



Parece que naciste ayer... te dije que iban 20.000 pero desde la Argentina. Este artículo habla de 50.000









El mito del dólar Qatar: de los 50.000 argentinos que viajan al Mundial, solo 15.000 viven en Argentina


Las agencias de viaje se sienten golpeadas por la nueva medida del Gobierno y desmienten uno de los argumentos que sostienen al nuevo dólar Qatar




www.iprofesional.com





Pero es que es lógico, colombianos también van a ir bastantes.


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2022)

Mi paisano Brahim tampoco vale no?


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ha traicionado a Íñigo Martínez.



El problema es que Íñigo Martínez es central zurdo,
lleva a Pau Torres y Laporte zurdos, se tendría que cargar uno de estos dos,

Eric y Guillamón los quiere para sobar la pelota todo el tiempo,
nos vamos a hartar de ver circulando el balón atrás una y otra vez.

(Al final era verdad que Piqué estaba en la prelista, si no se hubiera retirado no hubiera sido raro que estuviera en lugar de Guillamón).


----------



## Falnesatar (11 Nov 2022)

Jordi Alba, Busquets, Azpilicueta.

Joder si deben de arrastrarse por el campo ya. Sobre todo Busquets, si hace 5 o 6 años cuando se enfrentaban a deportistas de élite de verdad, no daba la talla físicamente ni para media parte.


Llevo años sin seguir apenas el fútbol, me gusta como deporte pero hay demasiada mafia y artificialidad, con el VAR quedó claro el circo que es el funball y como usan los arbitrajes de forma descarada para cumplir agendas de favores.


Cuando digo mafia también implico la masonada y toda la simbología, está infestado aunque la mayoría de los que están metidos ahí a nivel deportivo ni se enteren.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2022)

A quien lleva este al final? 

Vamos con el dream team? Y el tridente?

Morralla, Eric y ferran.


----------



## Topollillo (11 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Mi paisano Brahim tampoco vale no?



No, es moro, lo que nos faltaba ya 3 negros y 1 moro.


----------



## Topollillo (11 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A quien lleva este al final?
> 
> Vamos con el dream team? Y el tridente?
> 
> Morralla, Eric y ferran.



Entre 7 y 9 del F.C Barcelona.


----------



## Topollillo (11 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Parece que naciste ayer... te dije que iban 20.000 pero desde la Argentina. Este artículo habla de 50.000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigue pareciendome abismal, como dije españoles irán 4, el rey, la reina, el presidente y el embajador de Qatar.


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Mi paisano Brahim tampoco vale no?



Brahim se va a marcar un Munir/Iñaki si no lo convocan en un par de años,

ni cotiza.


----------



## Topollillo (11 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Brahim se va a marcar un Munir/Iñaki si no lo convocan en un par de años,
> 
> ni cotiza.



No queremos moros, ni negros.


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> No queremos moros, ni negros.



Da gracias a que en España se apuesta por el fútbol de asociación, Tiki Taka o cómo lo quieran llamar.

En Francia desde las categorías inferiores se apuesta por el físico, eso hace que por el camino se queden los jugones blanquitos en detrimento de negratas de 14 años con cuerpo de adulto,

Blanc tuvo los cojones de decirlo y casi que lo querían meter en el talego.









Francia: lo que dejó la polémica sobre fútbol y raza - BBC News Mundo


El entrenador de la selección francesa de fútbol, Laurent Blanc, fue absuelto en un caso de discriminación racial. Sin embargo, el escándalo dejó dudas sobre si ese deporte es un ejemplo integrador para la sociedad gala.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Topollillo (11 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Da gracias a que en España se apuesta por el fútbol de asociación, Tiki Taka o cómo lo quieran llamar.
> 
> En Francia desde las categorías inferiores se apuesta por el físico, eso hace que por el camino se queden los jugones blanquitos en detrimento de negratas de 14 años con cuerpo de adulto,
> 
> ...



El día que eso pase apoyare a cualquier país que juegue contra España, lo digo en serio.

El artículo dice integrador, pero si parece la selección de Ghana.


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> El día que eso pase apoyare a cualquier país que juegue contra España, lo digo en serio.
> 
> El artículo dice integrador, pero si parece la selección de Ghana.



No encontré las declaraciones exactas,

pero Blanc dijo que en Francia se apostaba por el juego físico desde las inferiores,

y los chavales de origen subsahariano estaban más desarrollados a esas edades,

muchos talentos se quedaban por el camino.

De hecho muchos franceses blancos franceses se formaron en España,
Griezmann, Lucas y Theo Hernández, Laporte...
posiblemente en Francia los hubieran ignorado.


----------



## Charlatan (11 Nov 2022)

camisetas low cost donde?¿?quiero pillarme algunas...


----------



## Andr3ws (11 Nov 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> camisetas low cost donde?¿?quiero pillarme algunas...



Le dejé un MP con un enlace donde he pillado yo 4 camisetas de distinto pelaje (Real Madrid 3ª negra, Real Madrid Kids 1ª , Alemania y Japón) 
Yo no tengo ningun interes en el sitio, solo que el lunes hice un pedido ahí, el cual esta en camino.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Le dejé un MP con un enlace donde he pillado yo 4 camisetas de distinto pelaje (Real Madrid 3ª negra, Real Madrid Kids 1ª , Alemania y Japón)
> Yo no tengo ningun interes en el sitio, solo que el lunes hice un pedido ahí, el cual esta en camino.



Infórmame de ese mp que quiero comprarme unas cuantas del Barcelona.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Infórmame de ese mp que quiero comprarme unas cuantas del Barcelona.



Pronto es el mundial, te vas a hinchar a mamadús.

Te veo polla en mano.


----------



## Andr3ws (11 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Infórmame de ese mp que quiero comprarme unas cuantas del Barcelona.



Tienen la edición especial con los parches de la Europe League. Es un chollo.
Lo unico malo es que en el nombre pone Levanchosky


----------



## Charlatan (11 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Infórmame de ese mp que quiero comprarme unas cuantas del Barcelona.



la del nadaplete todavia no la tienen..........


----------



## Andr3ws (11 Nov 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> la del nadaplete todavia no la tienen..........



Pero si tienen la de Pique con el logo de Shakira. 
Los chinorris nos sacan años de ventaja....


----------



## Xequinfumfa (11 Nov 2022)

La Selección tiene el nivel que tiene. No hay grandes figuras (la estrella es Pedri. Con eso ya está todo dicho) y la defensa es flojita, flojita. 

Pero, oye, va a ser un dolor de huevos para cualquiera ganarnos. No hay grandes estrellas, pero son todos buenos futbolistas (menos Koke, que es una puta mierda, pero al asperger de Luis Enrique le gusta por alguna extrañísima razón). Hay cositas en el centro del campo y la delantera me gusta, francamente. Nico Williams y Ansu Fati deberían ser titulares indiscutibles. Y Morata es un muertazo, pero es grandote y le pone voluntad.. igual hasta suena la flauta y pasamos de cuartos y todo. 

Para mí, el techo de este equipo está en cuartos. Pero como nos dé por pasar de cuartos igual hasta ganamos y todo. Sería un cachondeo brutal.


----------



## alvysinger (11 Nov 2022)

Yo hubiese llevado a Canales, pero tampoco creo que el Lucho tenga un equipo de mierda. Es más, a día de hoy, no veo a ninguna selección superior. El grupo todo lo que no sea primeros es un fracaso. los alemanes son una banda. Y la fase final, si no hay robo, que puede pasar. No veo a Spain perdiendo con Franceses, brasileños, argentos. Es más la hostia del mundial se la van a dar los gabachos, no pasarán de octavos.


----------



## Andr3ws (11 Nov 2022)

Yo ya a estas alturas, solo digo que estos son los tipos que van a jugar y hay que apoyarlos a muerte.
Que se fracasa, pues ya está, pero no creo que haya que empezar a criticar antes de que empiece el mundial. Ya habrá tiempo de dar palos cuando esto acabe si las cosas no salen bien.
Y lo digo yo, Madridista y cero simpatizante de LE, pero mínimo se ha ganado como seleccionador el dejarle hacer.

PD: Pro cierto, terremoto en Japón, dejan fuera del mundial a Fukuoka. Se acaban de hacer el Harakiri.


----------



## cepeda33 (11 Nov 2022)

Clasificarse ya sera un logro.

España no tiene un Casillas, ademas no hay grandes jugadores, son un grupo de buenos jugadores, nada mas. 

¿Que puede sonar la flauta y llegar lejos con su futbol insulso? Pues claro, pero son tan abuuuurriiiidoooooos...

Te la paso

Te la devuelvo.

Te la vuelvo a pasar

Te la vuelvo a dar.

Asi todo el partido.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Yo ya a estas alturas, solo digo que estos son los tipos que van a jugar y hay que apoyarlos a muerte.
> Que se fracasa, pues ya está, pero no creo que haya que empezar a criticar antes de que empiece el mundial. Ya habrá tiempo de dar palos cuando esto acabe si las cosas no salen bien.
> Y lo digo yo, Madridista y cero simpatizante de LE, pero mínimo se ha ganado como seleccionador el dejarle hacer.
> 
> PD: Pro cierto, terremoto en Japón, dejan fuera del mundial a Fukuoka. Se acaban de hacer el Harakiri.



Que más da los nipones harán la defensa de iwo jima..como pasó en las olimpiadas..donde salieron con un 541 cuando siempre jugaban al 442..


----------



## Andr3ws (11 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Que más da los nipones harán la defensa de iwo jima..como pasó en las olimpiadas..donde salieron con un 541 cuando siempre jugaban al 442..



Han dejado en casa al "Messi asiático"


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (11 Nov 2022)

el equipo es competitivo, pero con un central que juega fijo y te mete una gran cagada por partido pues no se pueden tener grandes aspiraciones. No sé por qué no llamó a Ramos ahora que está bien y tiene regularidad.


----------



## Th89 (11 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Da gracias a que en España se apuesta por el fútbol de asociación, Tiki Taka o cómo lo quieran llamar.
> 
> En Francia desde las categorías inferiores se apuesta por el físico, eso hace que por el camino se queden los jugones blanquitos en detrimento de negratas de 14 años con cuerpo de adulto,
> 
> ...



Por eso el fútbol acabará muriendo, menudo espectáculo ver solo a tíos correr, sin nada de técnica ni capacidad para la improvisación. Y estos no son brasileños, son africanos que solo saben correr.

Si hasta Brasil está ya llena de cojos al preferir el físico a la magia.


----------



## Manero (11 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Han convocado a 3 negracos, esta selección ya no me representa.



Así de memoria están Ansu Fati y Nico Williams. Cual sería el 3er negro?


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Por eso el fútbol acabará muriendo, menudo espectáculo ver solo a tíos correr, sin nada de técnica ni capacidad para la improvisación. Y estos no son brasileños, son africanos que solo saben correr.
> 
> Si hasta Brasil está ya llena de cojos al preferir el físico a la magia.



El último mundial fue eso,

Francia, Inglaterra y Bélgica jugaban a la contra,
melón arriba y negros como balas,

se impuso el físico a la técnica.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El último mundial fue eso,
> 
> Francia, Inglaterra y Bélgica jugaban a la contra,
> melón arriba y negros como balas,
> ...



Bueno la pega es que se cansan más rápido por no dosificarse
Croacia humilló en la segunda parte y prórroga a Inglaterra y solo perdió la final por ciertos regalos arbitrales y estar literalmente fundidos de tantas prórrogas..
Ey pero ya vimos en la euro lo que pasó a los gabachos ante los piqueros suizos...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2022)

No tiene buenos números nunca lo he visto jugar pero lucho se empeña en llevarlo una y otra vez


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Han dejado en casa al "Messi asiático"



Aparcaran el bus digo más bien la defensa de iwo jima


----------



## Sir Connor (11 Nov 2022)

Que veguenza que tenga que llevar a la mitad de los jugadores del barça a la jodida seleccion... que convoque los del español que eso les gusta mucho la palabra español...


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno la pega es que se cansan más rápido por no dosificarse
> Croacia humilló en la segunda parte y prórroga a Inglaterra y solo perdió la final por ciertos regalos arbitrales y estar literalmente fundidos de tantas prórrogas..
> Ey pero ya vimos en la euro lo que pasó a los gabachos ante los piqueros suizos...



Suiza es fútbol 100% físico,

a España se los cepillaron a balón parado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Suiza es fútbol 100% físico,
> 
> a España se los cepillaron a balón parado.



Pasamos ante Suiza a pesar de su autobús autobuseros..
En 2018 no teníamos entrenador porque lo despidio el puto calvo .y pique hizo un penal a posta ..


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2022)

Hacemos porra de hasta donde llegamos? @xilebo


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2022)

Es negro, blanco con blanco es blanco, negro con negro es negro, y negro con lo que sea es negro.


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pasamos ante Suiza a pesar de su autobús autobuseros..
> En 2018 no teníamos entrenador porque lo despidio el puto calvo .y pique hizo un penal a posta ..



Me refiero a esta última Nations League,

con cuatro balonazos nos creaban peligro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hacemos porra de hasta donde llegamos? @xilebo



1ª fase


----------



## Topollillo (11 Nov 2022)

Eso hagamos porra, es más pongo hasta los resultados.

España 0 - 1 Costa Rica

Alemania 2 - España 0

España 0 - Japón 2


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hacemos porra de hasta donde llegamos? @xilebo




@xilebo 
Con tu permiso empiezo:

@Obiwanchernobil 
España: 
Eliminada en fase de grupos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @xilebo
> Con tu permiso empiezo:
> 
> @Obiwanchernobil
> ...




@bob_el_sponjas 

Los fascistas de la península: 

Eliminados en octavos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Eso hagamos porra, es más pongo hasta los resultados.
> 
> España 0 - 1 Costa Rica
> 
> ...



Bastante realista, por los 0 goles que vamos a marcar.

España 0 - 0 Costa Rica

Alemania 0 - España 0

España 0 - Japón 0


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @bob_el_sponjas
> 
> Los fascistas de la península:
> 
> Eliminados en octavos




@Pajarotto 

Esapaña: 

Cae en fase de grupos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @xilebo
> Con tu permiso empiezo:
> 
> @Obiwanchernobil
> ...



Me has copiado Obi.

@Obiwanchernobil
España:
Eliminada en fase de grupos.
@upcd
Fase de grupos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Pajarotto
> 
> Esapaña:
> 
> Cae en fase de grupos




@filets 

Filetes el catalán para los amigos: 


España:

Campeona del mundo


----------



## Topollillo (11 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bastante realista, por los 0 goles que vamos a marcar.
> 
> España 0 - 0 Costa Rica
> 
> ...



No se yo ehh, le tienes mucho fe a la defensa y al porteron saltarín, Eric García nos dará muchas risas. Todavía me estoy riendo del gol que nos metio el albano-kosovar de Suiza.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @filets
> 
> Filetes el catalán para los amigos:
> 
> ...



España-Marruecos la final.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2022)

Estáis nerviosos ante el comienzo del gran mundial mamadou 2022???


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @filets
> 
> Filetes el catalán para los amigos:
> 
> ...




@Edge2 

Hola soy @Edge2 y España caerá en semis


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> No se yo ehh, le tienes mucho fe a la defensa y al porteron saltarín, Erik García nos dará muchas risas.



Es verdad, Japon con lo rápidos que son al menos 1 nos meten.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> España-Marruecos la final.




Marruecos es la que más opciones tiene pero España no creo, veo muy fuerte nigeria con cracks como bassana junior, Ghana cuenta con oñeku como gran referente así que cuidado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)

Me voy metiendo ya en el papel:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es verdad, Japon con lo rápidos que son al menos 1 nos meten.



Ten en cuenta que fukuoka va convocado.


----------



## Madrid (11 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estáis nerviosos ante el comienzo del gran mundial mamadou 2022???



Me la sopla bastante, se acabó la tradición:

1994 (destellos)
1998
2002
2006 
2010
2014
2018

Todo lo que tocan los putos negros lo joden. Desde que son mayoría en fútbol ya da asquito verlo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2022)

Aquí os dejo un vídeo detallado de Nigeria, cuidado con iboki que va convocado


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Me refiero a esta última Nations League,
> 
> con cuatro balonazos nos creaban peligro.



Porque aparcaban el autobús


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2022)

Aquí las skills mágicas de la selección marroquí, cuidado con mohamed kaleti y moshan abderran, la pareja de oro marroquí:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2022)

Rachide, la perla de Mauritania, se lo rifan en la premier:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)

Es que encima nos llevamos de único delantero a Morralla, que no marca ni en los entrenamientos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2022)

Otra ración de skills, esta vez desde congo, su máxima estrella, Massa makele:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Me la sopla bastante, se acabó la tradición:
> 
> 1994 (destellos)
> 1998
> ...



Quién es "destellos" ? 

Un futbolista de 1994?


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2022)

Bueno, alguien piensa que vamos a ganar el mundial?


----------



## filets (11 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @filets
> 
> Filetes el catalán para los amigos:
> 
> ...



No piensa dedicarle ni un minuto de mi vida a este mundial
No por los maricones, sino por la corrupcion.



Boicot al mundial de QATAR
Me parece increible que todo el mundo haya tragado con partir todas las competiciones por la mitad para esta basura de Mundial
La UEFA y las federaciones mucho brazalete LGTBIXQPR++ pero tragando con QATAR

A LA VERGA PUTO


----------



## sikBCN (11 Nov 2022)

Creo que españa no tiene ninguna posibilidad, muy probablemente perdamos el primer partido, es claramente favorita costa rica, son mas compactos y nos superan en calidad en todas las lineas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> No piensa dedicarle ni un minuto de mi vida a este mundial
> No por los maricones, sino por la corrupcion.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1257497
> 
> ...




Eso es compañero filetes, sii joder síii!!!
Defendiendo al colectivo LGTBI+-@#*%¥£$×π√÷®✓©><∆¶ 
*#todossomosfilete*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2022)

Joder habéis visto el vídeo que circula por la red?? 

Acojonante macho


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)

Joder, estoy viendo Corrupción en Miami y es una bazofia nivel premium. Mucho peor de como la recordaba


----------



## sintripulacion (11 Nov 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Creo que españa no tiene ninguna posibilidad, muy probablemente perdamos el primer partido, es claramente favorita costa rica, son mas compactos y nos superan en calidad en todas las lineas.



Entonces no me pierdo el partido.
Me da naúseas la selección del piojoso culé que han colocado de entrenador.


----------



## Madrid (11 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién es "destellos" ?
> 
> Un futbolista de 1994?



Hahahahah

Si camarada, el pichichi


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (11 Nov 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Creo que españa no tiene ninguna posibilidad, muy probablemente perdamos el primer partido, es claramente favorita costa rica, son mas compactos y nos superan en calidad en todas las lineas.



Supongo que los costarricenses aun tendran algo de respeto al nombre de España y saldran a poner el autobus, asi que al tran-tran podemos llegar a ganarles.

Pero como les de por presionar arriba y controlar el balon, con una media Busquets-Koke-Pedri nos pasan por encima.

Encima es que el cabron de LE no ha convocado ni uno de los pichichis de la actual temporada (Borja, Aspas, Joselu, Brais...). En los otros mundiales podia haber jugadores que despues de un año muy bueno llegaban quemadisimos. Pero en este es que tienes ante tus narices los jugadores que estan en mejor forma!!

Con este tio hemos terminado con la meritocracia y vuelto al amiguismo paco de toda la puta vida.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Vamos a caer en fase de grupos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)

Hasta ahora LE ha conseguido ser competitivo con una selección bastante mediocre, pero no cabe duda que toda España les está esperando y como caiga en primera fase lo de Clemente será un juego de niños.


----------



## Pajarotto (11 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Pajarotto
> 
> Esapaña:
> 
> Cae en fase de grupos



Olvídame plox.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Olvídame plox.




Fuera de aquí, nadie te ha dado vela en este entierro!!!! 
Ya te dije que la guerrera es inminente!!!!
No busques mi perdón!!!!
Rompo definitivamente la alianza de civilizaciones en burbuja!!!!
Tu final se aproxima!!!


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Olvídame plox.


----------



## FROM HELL (11 Nov 2022)

Por situar un poco el debate sobre España y Luis enrique. 

Ultimas participaciones de LA FURIA post triple corona: 

2014. Del Bosque. Fase de grupos
2016. Del Bosque. Octavos
2018. Hierro. Octavos
2021. Luis enrique. Semifinales

Se puede criticar a cualquier seleccionador pero el odio visceral a Luis Enrique es simple jeiterismo de paletos y mediocres.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Se puede criticar a cualquier seleccionador pero el odio visceral a Luis Enrique es simple jeiterismo de paletos y mediocres.



Lo de cómo jvega y a qué jvega la selección hoy en día lo dejamos para otro día


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo de cómo jvega y a qué jvega la selección en día lo dejamos para otro día



Hombre tú verás con el vídeo que se ha filtrado como que pasa a un segundo plano


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Nov 2022)

Mi pronostico es que nos elimina Brasil en cuartos de final.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (11 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hasta ahora LE ha conseguido ser competitivo con una selección bastante mediocre, pero no cabe duda que toda España les está esperando y como caiga en primera fase lo de Clemente será un juego de niños.



A Clemente lo machacaron porque se atrevio a dejar en casa a una Quinta del Buitre mas acabada que el siglo XVIII, igual que desde la Central Lechera se cebaron con Don Luis Aragones por pegarle una patada en el culo al puto Siete de Ejpaña.

Luis Enrique es que se busca los problemas solo, porque aparte de Nacho y Lucas Vazquez que otro español queda en la plantilla del Real Madrid.

Y va el tio y se lleva a sus colegas, que la mitad estan haciendo un inicio de temporada DE PENA.

Alba? Busquets? Erica Garcia? Ausencio? Soler? Ferran Torres? Ansu Fati? Morata de unico delantero centro????

QUE A DIA DE HOY ESOS NO SON TITULARES NI EN SU CLUB!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Por situar un poco el debate sobre España y Luis enrique.
> 
> Ultimas participaciones de LA FURIA post triple corona:
> 
> ...



No se le puede criticar que no sea competitivo, pero sí la mierda de juego que ofrece y que la mitad de la convocatoria sea una puta mierda a quienes no convocaríamos casi ninguno.


----------



## FROM HELL (11 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo de cómo jvega y a qué jvega la selección en día lo dejamos para otro día



Lo de que jugando como juega ha hecho semis cuando llevabamos 7 años haciendo el ridiculo, es lo unico importante. 

La seleccion no es un club de futbol que tenga que dar espectaculo para sus socios. Esto va de ir a un mundial y jugar siete partidos. Los puedes ganar como francia con 8 tios detras del balon, como brasil con cuatro delanteros o como españa controlando el balon de forma continua. 

Lo mismo no pasamos el cruce o el grupo. Pero yo hablo del jeiteo sistematico cuando venimos de la mierda absoluta y en el primer torneo con este seleccionador se ha hecho semifinales. Es un puto odio ridiculo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Mi pronostico es que nos elimina Brasil en cuartos de final.



Me hacen mucha gracia este tipo de predicciones porque luego se rompen todas. Nos empata Costa Rica en el primer partido y se acaba cualquier cálculo que tuviéramos. Igual para muchas otras. Además, en este tipo de torneos exóticos suelen caer bastantes favoritas en primera fase. Yo no doy por hecho que España ni siquiera se clasifique para primera ronda, como para pensar en el cuado que tenemos. Y si pasamos, Croacia o Bélgica nos pueden dejar fuera perfectamente.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me hacen mucha gracia este tipo de predicciones porque luego se rompen todas. Nos empata Costa Rica en el primer partido y se acaba cualquier cálculo que tuviéramos. Igual para muchas otras. Además, en este tipo de torneos exóticos suelen caer bastantes favoritas en primera fase. Yo no doy por hecho que España ni siquiera se clasifique para primera ronda, como para pensar en el cuado que tenemos. Y si pasamos, Croacia o Bélgica nos pueden dejar fuera perfectamente.



Puede que caigamos en octavos, pero si en un grupo con Costa Rica y Japon no quedamos ni segundos apaga y vamonos.


----------



## FROM HELL (11 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No se le puede criticar que no sea competitivo, pero sí la mierda de juego que ofrece y que la mitad de la convocatoria sea una puta mierda a quienes no convocaríamos casi ninguno.



Claro, hay que llevar a De gea, nacho, ramos, grimaldo, cucurella, canales, aspas y jutgla. 

Seguro que con esos haces jugar como la naranja mecanica a la seleccion. 

Si no se le puede criticar que sea competitivo ( semis en tres de cuatro torneos) entonces es absurdo criticar su eleccion de futbolistas. Porque con su eleccion es como es competitivo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> A Clemente lo machacaron porque se atrevio a dejar en casa a una Quinta del Buitre mas acabada que el siglo XVIII, igual que desde la Central Lechera se cebaron con Don Luis Aragones por pegarle una patada en el culo al puto Siete de Ejpaña.
> 
> Luis Enrique es que se busca los problemas solo, porque aparte de Nacho y Lucas Vazquez que otro español queda en la plantilla del Real Madrid.
> 
> ...



A Clemente lo machacaron porque tenía los cojones de enfrentarse a la prensa y les quitó todos los privilegios que tenía. La prensa eran los primeros que querían que la selección cayera. Y muchos de aquellos son los que hoy llevan los programas de deportes de radio y televisión. Lo de la quinta era solo un pretexto. Pardeza nunca fue de selección. Martin Vazquez ya estaba de capa caída. El Buitre y Michel podían haber estado en USA pero Clemente prefirió hacer una selección nueva después del fiasco de Suecia. Sanchis hasta ha reconocido Clemente últimamente que sí se equivocó.

Yo no he nombrado al Madrí en ningún momento. En el Madr´ya no hay españoles importantes. Pero si nos ponemos a hacer aquí todos nuestra selección acordaremos que la mitad de la convocatoria no merece estar. ¿Raya? ¿Eric? ¿Guillamón? ¿Koke? ¿Gavi? Es una broma dejando en casa a Gramos, Canales, Merino, Aspas,...


----------



## fred (11 Nov 2022)

Echo de menos el calendario de partidos del Mundial que te daban en cualquier bar Paco,que tiempos aquellos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Puede que caigamos en octavos, pero si en un grupo con Costa Rica y Japon no quedamos ni segundos apaga y vamonos.



Peores cosas se han visto. en Francia nos dejaron fuera Nigeria y Paraguay. En Portugal nos dejó fuera Grecia. En la Euro las pasamos canutas con Polonia, Suecia y Eslovaquia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Claro, hay que llevar a De gea, nacho, ramos, grimaldo, cucurella, canales, aspas y jutgla.
> 
> Seguro que con esos haces jugar como la naranja mecanica a la seleccion.
> 
> Si no se le puede criticar que sea competitivo ( semis en tres de cuatro torneos) entonces es absurdo criticar su eleccion de futbolistas. Porque con su eleccion es como es competitivo.



Se trata de ganar pero no a costa de todo y menos aburriendo a las ovejas y llevando a jugadores más que cuestionables.

De los que has puesto yo llevo a De Gea como 3º por la experiencia que tiene, a Gramos como titular, a Canales porque es un jugador diferencial. Lo mismo con Aspas. Y con esos juegas mejor que con los que ha llevado, que solo busca amasar la pelota hasta que el rival se duerma del aburrimiento.


----------



## FROM HELL (11 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Puede que caigamos en octavos, pero si en un grupo con Costa Rica y Japon no quedamos ni segundos apaga y vamonos.



Deberiamos pasar, pero es el grupo mas complicado que le ha tocado a un cabeza de serie exceptuando el de Brasil. 

Alemania es alemania y Japon suele competir bien.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (11 Nov 2022)

Pillo sitio para ver cómo le entregan el Mundial a Ucrania


----------



## FROM HELL (11 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Se trata de ganar pero no a costa de todo y menos aburriendo a las ovejas y llevando a jugadores más que cuestionables.
> 
> De los que has puesto yo llevo a De Gea como 3º por la experiencia que tiene, a Gramos como titular, a Canales porque es un jugador diferencial. Lo mismo con Aspas. Y con esos juegas mejor que con los que ha llevado, que solo busca amasar la pelota hasta que el rival se duerma del aburrimiento.



Si pones a Canales por Pedri y a Aspas por Morata, ya jugamos mejor y dejamos de amasar la pelota? 

Si es que ademas esto es un falso debate. En la eurocopa con un villa o un torres hubieramos ganado el torneo y goleado en todos los partidos. Cuando se ha bailado a italia o a alemania, no amasabamos nada. Y cuando en la eurocopa nos remonto croacia, precisamente lo que nos faltaba era amasar muchisimo mas el balon,. Los ultimos partidos han sido un puto coñazo? Pues si. Pero contra suiza y portugal. 

Luis enrique no es guardiola ni tiene la seleccion de del bosque. Quiere el balon pero para atacar. España no controla un carajo ningun partido y de hecho eso es lo que nos hace menos competitivos.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Nov 2022)

En una imagen... Mi interés por la selección del míster culerdo para este Mundial:







Buenas noches...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Si pones a Canales por Pedri y a Aspas por Morata, ya jugamos mejor y dejamos de amasar la pelota?
> 
> Si es que ademas esto es un falso debate. En la eurocopa con un villa o un torres hubieramos ganado el torneo y goleado en todos los partidos. Cuando se ha bailado a italia o a alemania, no amasabamos nada. Y cuando en la eurocopa nos remonto croacia, precisamente lo que nos faltaba era amasar muchisimo mas el balon,. Los ultimos partidos han sido un puto coñazo? Pues si. Pero contra suiza y portugal.
> 
> Luis enrique no es guardiola ni tiene la seleccion de del bosque. Quiere el balon pero para atacar. España no controla un carajo ningun partido y de hecho eso es lo que nos hace menos competitivos.



¿Quien ha dicho que yo dejo a Pedri y Morralla fuera? Pero si juegas con Pedri, Koke y Busi ya sabes a qué vamos a jugar. Si quieres remontar un partido Busi y Koke no puedene estar ahí y necesitas sacar a Canales y Aspas sí o sí. Con los jugadores que lleva LE si queremos remontar un partido solo tienes extremos, por lo que solo tenemos dos formas de jugar, y los equipos grandes nos tienen calados ya.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bueno, alguien piensa que vamos a ganar el mundial?



no se,luis enrique es todo caotico como cuando gano esa champions...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Por situar un poco el debate sobre España y Luis enrique.
> 
> Ultimas participaciones de LA FURIA post triple corona:
> 
> ...



2014,,la peor preparacion para un mundial jamas vista,,tras una liga romepiernas y una champions epica...
2016,,,casualidad la peor convocatoria jamas vista..isco,vitolo,diego costa,alcacer en casa..delanteros morata y un roto aduriz de 35 años...como ahora 
2018 arruinado por el CALVO rubiales...puto calvo que tambiens nos ha regalado la supercopa en MOROLANDIA....
2021..la base de la seleecion sub 21 que gano una euro Y LUEGO llego a una final de OLIMPIADAS..llega a unas semis,,sin nunca bajar os brazos..pero lo de laporte y eric garcia daba terror....


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Nov 2022)

Francia ganará, es el campeón proyectado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Francia ganará, es el campeón proyectado.



Igual que en la euro.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (12 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Claro, hay que llevar a De gea, nacho, ramos, grimaldo, cucurella, canales, aspas y jutgla.
> 
> Seguro que con esos haces jugar como la naranja mecanica a la seleccion.
> 
> Si no se le puede criticar que sea competitivo ( semis en tres de cuatro torneos) entonces es absurdo criticar su eleccion de futbolistas. Porque con su eleccion es como es competitivo.



Al menos esos que nombras casi todos son titulares en sus respectivos clubes.


----------



## Th89 (12 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Francia ganará, es el campeón proyectado.



Ese vestuario es un avispero de cuidado, si se hacían hasta vudú 

Espero su fracaso en octavos o cuartos máximo. Es una de las 3 selecciones que no tiene que ganar el cabramundial bajo ningún concepto.


----------



## Limón (12 Nov 2022)

Selección de mierda llena de antiespañoles.

Yo voy a torcer por Brasil


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

Respecto a la lista, está claro que falta algún extremo y más centro del campo con talento como canales, arriba posiblemente aspas.

Lo que es absurdo es pedir que vaya chusma como ramos que está jugando cojo para que no le echen y hace el ridículo todos los partidos, el problema es que también es ridículo seguir convocando a Busquets que hasta el Barcelona se lo quiere quitar de encima, Azpilicueta que está acabadisimo o darle la llave del centro del campo a koke, que en cualquier caso sirve como acompañante dada su nula capacidad de creación, y eso que currante es un rato. 

Lo de Eric García ya es un chiste malo, ausencio es otro chiste aún mayor pero sin duda el monólogo total de humor es morata, quién cojones tendrá de amigo este tipo para haber jugado (y fracasado) en Chelsea, Madrid, juventus, atlético y casi recalar en el Barcelona.... Es malo pero de cojones.

El resto ya sabemos lo que nos espera, el mundial del despiporre, con selecciones como Arabia saudita, marruecos o catar tumbando a grandes y colándose en eliminatorias (recordemos a Korea en su mundial).

En fin, risas aseguradas, el domingo os espero en el primer partido de catar, para analizar la "gala" de inauguración y las rociadas arbitrales con los organizadores.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

Otros foros me han intentado contratar para comentar el mundial, pero tranquilos @Obiwanchernobil se quedará en exclusiva en burbuja, la empresa de @Pajarotto estaba detrás de este movimiento, al quedarse mi archienenigo sin poder comentar el mundial ha usado sucias estrategias para que me fuera a comentar a otro foro.


----------



## Th89 (12 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Respecto a la lista, está claro que falta algún extremo y más centro del campo con talento como canales, arriba posiblemente aspas.
> 
> Lo que es absurdo es pedir que vaya chusma como ramos que está jugando cojo para que no le echen y hace el ridículo todos los partidos, el problema es que también es ridículo seguir convocando a Busquets que hasta el Barcelona se lo quiere quitar de encima, Azpilicueta que está acabadisimo o darle la llave del centro del campo a koke, que en cualquier caso sirve como acompañante dada su nula capacidad de creación, y eso que currante es un rato.
> 
> ...



Estoy deseoso de ver arbitrajes a lo Al-Ghandour para que los follacabras duren más de un asalto en su desierto. A ver si el descaro es como en 2004 y nos echamos unas risas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

Por supuesto a partir de hoy, se cubrirá la previa a este infame mundial, con especiales de las selecciones con más posibilidades de ....... ganar el mundial, como arabia saudita, marruecos, Túnez, catar y otras grandes potencias.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

Especiales @Obiwanchernobil 
"Influencers y arquitectas" 









Las mujeres de la Selección: la hija del entrenador, dos arquitectas y una televisiva


El seleccionador nacional ha dado a conocer a los futbolistas que representarán a España en Qatar y allí estarán sus parejas, como Paddy o Sandra Garal.




as.com


----------



## eltonelero (12 Nov 2022)

mas que nada porque los mass mierda y los argentinos tendrían matraca para torturarnos al resto de la humanidad por medio siglo con el hormonado. Si Argentina gana con Messi aunque sea por lo cutre, chiripa, minima como llegaron a la final del 2014, nos venderán a Argentina como la. perfección futbolistica por decadas.
Joder, Dios nos libre...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Especiales proneroa entrega: @Obiwanchernobil
> "Influencers y arquitectas"
> 
> 
> ...




@Edge2 @filets @Suprimo @barullo @artemis @FULANITODETALYCUAL @Manero @Alia del Cuchillo @xilebo @ravenare @Andr3ws @El Juani


----------



## Libertyforall (12 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Edge2 @filets @Suprimo @barullo @artemis @FULANITODETALYCUAL @Manero @Alia del Cuchillo @xilebo @ravenare @Andr3ws @El Juani



Este va a ser, más que todos los anteriores (que ya es decir), "El Mundial del Mamadou".


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Respecto a la lista, está claro que falta algún extremo y más centro del campo con talento como canales, arriba posiblemente aspas.
> 
> Lo que es absurdo es pedir que vaya chusma como ramos que está jugando cojo para que no le echen y hace el ridículo todos los partidos, el problema es que también es ridículo seguir convocando a Busquets que hasta el Barcelona se lo quiere quitar de encima, Azpilicueta que está acabadisimo o darle la llave del centro del campo a koke, que en cualquier caso sirve como acompañante dada su nula capacidad de creación, y eso que currante es un rato.
> 
> ...



Más extremos?

pero si llevo puros extremos/interiores,
cuantos quieres llevar?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Más extremos?
> 
> pero si llevo puros extremos/interiores,
> cuantos quieres llevar?




No concuerdo contigo, el hijo de Freddy Rincón es posiblemente uno de los mejores extremos de la liga ahora mismo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

Con motivo del partido de inauguración que jugará la todo poderosa catar el próximo domingo, se realizara un especial dedicado a la gala de inaugural del mundial.

Un adelanto del especial:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Respecto a la lista, está claro que falta algún extremo y más centro del campo con talento como canales, arriba posiblemente aspas.
> 
> Lo que es absurdo es pedir que vaya chusma como ramos que está jugando cojo para que no le echen y hace el ridículo todos los partidos, el problema es que también es ridículo seguir convocando a Busquets que hasta el Barcelona se lo quiere quitar de encima, Azpilicueta que está acabadisimo o darle la llave del centro del campo a koke, que en cualquier caso sirve como acompañante dada su nula capacidad de creación, y eso que currante es un rato.
> 
> ...



Extremos llevamos un huevo. Centro del campo necesitamos a Canales, Merino e incluso Thiago o Fabián, pero son jugadores ofensivos, en lugar de tanto Busi o Koke, para matar el partido, o el niñato Gavi, que como le cojan la matrícula y lo expulsen estamos apañados. Gramos es necesario porque no hay nada más y es mucho mejor cojo que el kaiser García o Guillamón. Busi se retira después del mundial. Koke no sabe hacer nada, Azpi está en las últimas.

Lo mejor de Morralla es su representante, un crack. Ese te vende a su madre.

Y lo otro ya lo he dicho antes: en un mundial exótico prepararos para sorpresas y tongos.

Qatar-Ecuador, oh sí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

Vamos!!!! Hay que reciclar!!!! Los perros al contenedor verde 

Espacial mundial de Qatar:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Con motivo del partido de inauguración que jugará la todo poderosa catar el próximo domingo, se realizara un especial dedicado a la gala de inaugural del mundial.
> 
> Un adelanto del especial:



Lo que nos espera aquí. Ha dicho que es del pateti y le han visto cara de tonto, claro. No piso yo Marruecos ni muerto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por supuesto a partir de hoy, se cubrirá la previa a este infame mundial, con especiales de las selecciones con más posibilidades de ....... ganar el mundial, como arabia saudita, marruecos, Túnez, catar y otras grandes potencias.



Te olvidas de Zenagal, Mauritania, Chad, Chiquitistán,...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil enviado especial a catar, 
La himno del mundial:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Especiales @Obiwanchernobil
> "Influencers y arquitectas"
> 
> 
> ...



Parecen baratas todas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> mas que nada porque los mass mierda y los argentinos tendrían matraca para torturarnos al resto de la humanidad por medio siglo con el hormonado. Si Argentina gana con Messi aunque sea por lo cutre, chiripa, minima como llegaron a la final del 2014, nos venderán a Argentina como la. perfección futbolistica por decadas.
> Joder, Dios nos libre...



Más que Argentina yo no quiero la matraca con que el mejor jugador del mundo ya tiene su mundial y todas esas mierdas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Suena mejor incluso en XI de los no convocados:


----------



## Th89 (12 Nov 2022)

Mientras no lo ganen Argentina, Francia e Inglaterra, en ese orden, como si lo gana Marruecos.

Es imaginarme a los argentinos dando por culo y fijo que acabo a hostias con alguno.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

Obiwnachernobil

Enviado Especial al mundial de catar.
Hoy especial la selección de Korea:

Aquí tenemos un vídeo random de una koreana vestida de dominatrix asesinando a un ciervo, ñu o lo que coño sea:


----------



## eltonelero (12 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Mientras no lo ganen Argentina, Francia e Inglaterra, en ese orden, como si lo gana Marruecos.
> 
> Es imaginarme a los argentinos dando por culo y fijo que acabo a hostias con alguno.



Inglaterra lo dudo asi que ni me preocupo. Hace años me hubiera dado con un canto en los dientes con que no ganara Italia o Francia pero este año lo primordial es que no gane Bolulandia aunque gane la selección de Africa Norte.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil
Enviado especial al mundial de catar: 

Especial selección nigeriana

Primeras imágenes de los aficionados nigerianos a su llegada a Dubái, los fieles seguidores de los leones africanos animan alegremente a su selección en el país árabe:


----------



## Th89 (12 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil
> Enviado especial al mundial de catar:
> 
> Especial selección nigeriana
> ...





Y qué leches hacen en Dubai, se han pasado de parada o qué


----------



## Edu.R (12 Nov 2022)

Mi análisis.

*Grupo A:* Puede pasar de todo. Lo normal sería que Paises Bajos mandase, pero preveo un Mundial malo para muchos europeas. Me creo cualquier combinación aquí, sobretodo teniendo en cuenta la pasta que ha metido el organizador.

*Grupo B:* El grupo es PACO a más no poder. Inglaterra debería ser primerísima, y encima con un cruce "asequible en octavos". 2º puede ser cualquiera, aunque me la jugaría un poco más por EEUU.

*Grupo C: *Otro grupo PACO, donde descarto a Arabia Saudi. Con las otras 3, pues diría Argentina 1º y México 2º: Polonia NUNCA hace nada en las fases finales, no hay equipo de relleno europeo más grande que Polonia. Pero claro, como es "a un partido", pues a saber.

*Grupo D:* Aquí me la voy a jugar. Yo creo que Dinamarca le puede ganar el grupo a Francia, y dejarnos un gostoso Argentina-Francia en Octavos. Ojo que incluso Dinamarca como 2º le podría contar cosas a Argentina... Dinamarca es mi apuesta personal. Que Túnez o Australia hagan algo sería de risa, aunque la maldición del campeón existe y con grupos asi, ha sucedido que el campeón no pasa de ronda. Para mi es el grupo más interesante de todos.

*Grupo E:* Japón podría ser la sorpresa, en un grupo donde España y Alemania tienen que mandar si o si. Veremos el 1º partido, que es Japón - Alemania, ahi veremos si hay opciones de que Japón pueda cargarse a alguna de las 2 europeas top. Costa Rica siempre compite, pero me parecería muy LOOOOL que no fuese 4º.

*Grupo F:* Bélgica 1º y petardazo de Croacia. Canadá va de tapada y ha mejorado mucho, yo les pongo en Octavos antes que a Marruecos.

*Grupo G:* Brasil primerísima, y yo creo que Suiza 2º. Nos vendría de cine que Suiza molestase, porque realmente la única piedra (en condiciones nomales) para España en su factible camino a la final serían los Cuartos con Brasil... Veremos.

*Grupo H:* Junto con el A, es el grupo más igualado. Yo creo que Uruguay primera, y Portugal 2º. Pero también vale cualquier combinación aquí.

Los cuartos de final "estimados" serían:

?? - Argentina / Dinamarca
España / Alemania - Brasil
----
Inglaterra - Francia
Bélgica / España / Alemania - ??

Ahora bien, cualquier petardazo se paga caro. España debería llegar como poco a Cuartos, y luego si cae algo, lo consideraría "extra".

La única selección que puede tener un camino cómodo hasta las rondas "finales" podría ser Inglaterra, dependerá de ese grupo D. El resto van a encontrarse algo "exigente" casi seguro antes. Obviamente puede pasar que haya unos Octavos de final España - Marruecos, y en Cuartos un Brasil - Marruecos, pero...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Mientras no lo ganen Argentina, Francia e Inglaterra, en ese orden, como si lo gana Marruecos.
> 
> Es imaginarme a los argentinos dando por culo y fijo que acabo a hostias con alguno.



Marruecos tampoco no me jodas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Obiwnachernobil
> 
> Enviado Especial al mundial de catar.
> Hoy especial la selección de Korea:
> ...



Después te pongo vídrios de gays y dices que no clickas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Inglaterra lo dudo asi que ni me preocupo. Hace años me hubiera dado con un canto en los dientes con que no ganara Italia o Francia pero este año lo primordial es que no gane Bolulandia aunque gane la selección de Africa Norte.



Ni de coña. Argentina, Francia, Inglaterra y Marruecos prohibido ganar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ni de coña. Argentina, Francia, Inglaterra y Marruecos prohibido ganar.




*#teamarabaisaudi*


----------



## sirulo (12 Nov 2022)

Yo veo un África VS hambretina en octavos
...cuidado pues.


----------



## The Replicant (12 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo de Eric García ya es un chiste malo






taluecs


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Mi análisis.
> 
> *Grupo A:* Puede pasar de todo. Lo normal sería que Paises Bajos mandase, pero preveo un Mundial malo para muchos europeas. Me creo cualquier combinación aquí, sobretodo teniendo en cuenta la pasta que ha metido el organizador.
> 
> ...



*Grupo A:* No creo que la Holanda de Fan Gal falle. De los otros 3 me lo creo todo pero Qatar va a robar lo que haga falta.

*Grupo B:* Inglaterra debería mandar y USA está lejos de competir. Cualquiera puede ser 2º y ser un chollo para el primero del A.

*Grupo C: Argentina y Mexico sin duda. Lewandonia no va a hacer una mierda.

Grupo D:* Francia y Dinamarca muy claros e intentando evitar a los boludos. África del norte no creo que haga nada y en octavos fuera con los argentinos.

*Grupo E:* Cuidadín con este grupo. Costa Rica le va a sacar puntos a alguno y va a joder. Japón puede tocar mucho los huevos. Alemania y España no dan miedo.

*Grupo F:* Bélgica 1ª aunque cuidado que Croacia en mundiales lo hace bien. Marruecos y Canadá van a tocar los huevos.

*Grupo G:* Brasil y Suiza pero Serbia pueden hacer algo.

*Grupo H:* Puede pasar cualquiera.


----------



## Th89 (12 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Marruecos tampoco no me jodas.



Bueno, tienes razón, por suerte son unos matados.

Los incluimos en la lista.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (12 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Obiwnachernobil
> 
> Enviado Especial al mundial de catar.
> Hoy especial la selección de Korea:
> ...



Que hay que escribir en el buscador de youtube para que te salgan estos vidrios?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Que hay que escribir en el buscador de youtube para que te salgan estos vidrios?



Busca el canal de obiwanchernobil y seguro que ahí tienes vídeos de depravación humana jamás vistos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Que hay que escribir en el buscador de youtube para que te salgan estos vidrios?




Prueba con:

FIFA world cup 2022


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Especiales @Obiwanchernobil
> "Influencers y arquitectas"
> 
> 
> ...



La del busquet estara con el por su inteligencia, digo yo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Lo jodido del mundial van a ser los horarios. A ver quien se puede ver los partidos de las 11 y las 14.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo jodido del mundial van a ser los horarios. A ver quien se puede ver los partidos de las 11 y las 14.



Si son todos a las 16:00 y los otros a las 20:00


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Donde seguimos la copa de rey? Hay un apasionante Manacor-Andorra...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si son todos a las 16:00 y los otros a las 20:00



NO. Hay 4 horarios: 11-14-17-20


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Calendario Mundial 2022 de Qatar - Fechas y horarios de partidos - Marca.com


Consulta el calendario completo del Mundial de Qatar 2022. Todas las fechas y horarios de los partidos de la Copa del Mundo de Fútbol que se celebrará del 21 de noviembre al 18 de diciembre de 2022 en Marca.com




www.marca.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> *Grupo A:* No creo que la Holanda de Fan Gal falle. De los otros 3 me lo creo todo pero Qatar va a robar lo que haga falta.
> 
> *Grupo B:* Inglaterra debería mandar y USA está lejos de competir. Cualquiera puede ser 2º y ser un chollo para el primero del A.
> 
> ...



Y este seño quienes es? 
El analista de burbuja?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> NO. Hay 4 horarios: 11-14-17-20



Disculpame estimado forero, los horarios que dices No son los adecuados


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Calendario Mundial 2022 de Qatar - Fechas y horarios de partidos - Marca.com
> 
> 
> Consulta el calendario completo del Mundial de Qatar 2022. Todas las fechas y horarios de los partidos de la Copa del Mundo de Fútbol que se celebrará del 21 de noviembre al 18 de diciembre de 2022 en Marca.com
> ...



Buah, pones de fuente marca como si fuera fiable


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Donde seguimos la copa de rey? Hay un apasionante Manacor-Andorra...



En Movistar hacen algo y supongo que en Dazn también.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y este seño quienes es?
> El analista de burbuja?



Pues no has visto a @Edu.R


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (12 Nov 2022)

A España se le suele atragantar el primer partido, por lo que es clave el de Costa Rica. A Alemania le hemos dado muchos disgustos:

- los eliminamos de la Eurocopa de Francia en el 84, prácticamente en el último minuto y con gol, si no recuerdo mal, de Maceda. 

- Le empatamos en fase de grupos en el mundial de USA con gol-centro de Goico

- Le ganamos la final de la Euro

- La eliminamos en semis del mundial

De los equipos mundialistas nuestra bestia negra es Brasil, no se si le hemos ganado alguna vez.

Y Japón.....pues es el último partido que es cuando España ya suele ir con velocidad de crucero, por lo que espero que se gane bien.

Por lo que hay que ganar el de Costa Rica y ya tendriamos el 90 % del billete para octavos. 

Los cruces son contra Bélgica o Croacia, aunque Marruecos puede dar la campanada. Canada los veo muy verdes. Son dos equipos que nos pueden ganar como los podemos ganar nosotros. Para octavos no veo miucha diferencia entre quedar primero o segundos.

La calve sería evitar el cruce hipotético con Brasil, pero primero hay que llegar a cuartos, después ya se vera quien nos toca.


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> A España se le suele atragantar el primer partido, por lo que es clave el de Costa Rica. A Alemania le hemos dado muchos disgustos:
> 
> - los eliminamos de la Eurocopa de Francia en el 84, prácticamente en el último minuto y con gol, si no recuerdo mal, de Maceda.
> 
> ...



Japón es el coco del grupo,

pueden ganar a cualquiera.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Va a empezar el manacor andorra chicos...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Japón es el coco del grupo,
> 
> pueden ganar a cualquiera.



Y más si llevan a fukuoka convocado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Va a empezar el manacor andorra chicos...



La copa Catalunya no empieza hasta mañana, eso que es?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

Yo estoy a favor de un torneo en paralelo al mundial, la super liga catalana, con las mejores estrellas catalanas.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La copa Catalunya no empieza hasta mañana, eso que es?



Tambien hay un olot-levante incoming, los vas a comentar?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> A España se le suele atragantar el primer partido, por lo que es clave el de Costa Rica. A Alemania le hemos dado muchos disgustos:
> 
> - los eliminamos de la Eurocopa de Francia en el 84, prácticamente en el último minuto y con gol, si no recuerdo mal, de Maceda.
> 
> ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Va a empezar el manacor andorra chicos...



¿Ande lo dan?


----------



## Edu.R (12 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues no has visto a @Edu.R



Si has citado a alguien, que sepas que está en ignorados. Lo digo porque tu mensaje no tiene sentido asi a palo seco, me imagino que tendría una cita.

Por cierto, al Shitty le ha jodido el Mundial, perdiendo con el BRENTFORD en casa justo antes de irse a Catar. Para que luego digan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo estoy a favor de un torneo en paralelo al mundial, la super liga catalana, con las mejores estrellas catalanas.



Munir, Bojan,...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si has citado a alguien, que sepas que está en ignorados. Lo digo porque tu mensaje no tiene sentido asi a palo seco, me imagino que tendría una cita.
> 
> Por cierto, al Shitty le ha jodido el Mundial, perdiendo con el BRENTFORD en casa justo antes de irse a Catar. Para que luego digan.



Contestaba a Obi, que seguramente no había visto tu mensaje.


----------



## fred (12 Nov 2022)

El Brentford de David Raya le ha ganado al City en su casa. Buscando cosas del portero me he encontrado esta joya de hace un par de años.Sí ya sé que todos los porteros cantan,pero me ha parecido gracioso


----------



## Edu.R (12 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



La verdad que para ver a Alemania "dándonos un disgusto" hay que rebuscar mucho. Con Italia y Francia hay ejemplos míticos depresivos, pero extrañamente Alemania es un rival que se nos da muy muy bien. Yo personalmente no recuerdo haber visto a Alemania ganando a España nada relevante, y recuerdo muchos momentos buenos por el contrario. Seguro que "en la antiguedad" hay ejemplos, pero de los 80s en adelante, creo que poca cosa.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Contestaba a Obi, que seguramente no había visto tu mensaje.



No era mal tipo, lo que pasa es que era muy muy pesado con los Mamadous, y en el topic del Real Madrid era imposible de leer. Es de los pocos ignorados por pesado, y no tanto por mal forero.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Vale datos.

En Mundiales hemos jugado 4 veces. 3 veces en la fase de grupos: 2 victorias Alemania (1966 y 1982) y un empate (1994). En eliminatoria solo una vez con victoria de España en semifinales de 2010.

En Eurocopas 5 veces. 2 en fase de grupos: Victoria en 1984 para clasificarnos a semifinales y derrota en 1988 para no pasar a semifinales. En 1974, los Cuartos de final (A doble partido, como se jugaban antes): Una derrota y un empate. Y luego la final de 2008, que ganamos.

Amistosos hemos jugado 14 en total: 4 victorias, 5 empates y 5 derrotas.

Y luego la Nations League, con un empate y el 6-0 victorioso aquel famoso.

En definitiva, "antiguamente" nos ganaban siempre, pero recientemente somos su verdugo. Eso si, en Mundiales en fase de grupos nunca les hemos ganado.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

Horo pvro






Edito que no se ve por la mierda de foroc de Calbopec


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Ande lo dan?



En ningun sitio  , pero estoy viendo el Fuentes-Osasuna en movistar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No era mal tipo, lo que pasa es que era muy muy pesado con los Mamadous, y en el topic del Real Madrid era imposible de leer. Es de los pocos ignorados por pesado, y no tanto por mal forero.



Pero no tiene mala fe. Yo solo ignoro a quienes se les ve mala baba, y Obi no la tiene.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> En ningun sitio  , pero estoy viendo el Fuentes-Osasuna en movistar



Yo tengo puesto al Pool.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Horo pvro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿De quien es la predicción?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Los Simpson ya han hecho su predicción para la final del Mundial de Qatar


Un capítulo de la serie vaticina qué equipos se batirán en duelo para ganar el título




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿De quien es la predicción?











Simulador del Mundial de Qatar 2022: haz tu pronóstico de grupos y cruces de la fase final


Simula las posiciones de la fase de grupos del Mundial de Qatar y deja tu predicción sobre el bracket y los posibles cruces en la fase final.




as.com


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Gol del etasuna...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL del Fuentes de ebro jajajaja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gol del etasuna...



¿Batasvna va a ir a Qatar 2022?


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Batasvna va a ir a Qatar 2022?



Es la copa del preparao, donde quieres que lo comente?


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Suiza no gana a portugal y argentina no gana a francia...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es la copa del preparao, donde quieres que lo comente?



¿En el hilo de quipos que no importan una pvta mierda?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es la copa del preparao, donde quieres que lo comente?



En los mindundis, ¿no?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Suiza no gana a portugal y argentina no gana a francia...



Si hombre sí.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿En el hilo de quipos que no importan una pvta mierda?





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En los mindundis, ¿no?



Alli estoy solo cavrones, quiero integrarme...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Alli estoy solo cavrones, quiero integrarme...








Date por integrado


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Gol del osasuna...


----------



## cebollo (12 Nov 2022)

Me paso, saludo, digo que la final es Brasil - Francia y me piro vampiro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Me paso, saludo, digo que la final es Brasil - Francia y me piro vampiro.



Pero haz el cuadro hombre


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Vamooos Fuentes...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL del manacor...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Contestaba a Obi, que seguramente no había visto tu mensaje.



Con quien hablas?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vamooos Fuentes...




Por el amor de dios ponte una buena película y deja el partido ese


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Nov 2022)

Me cargo a Argentina, Alemania y Croacia en fase de grupos.

Dinamarca llega a la final.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Con quien hablas?



Con Edu.R, que te tiene bloqueado


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Que decepcion con el Fuentes...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Con quien hablas?



El @Edu.R que dice que no eres digno de leer...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El @Edu.R que dice que no eres digno de leer...




Me rompe el corazon, siempre me pareció un buen tipo, la fama es lo que tiene, incluso aquellos que te quieren te dan la espalda, aunque también es posible que sea un aliado de @Pajarotto y estén preparando un nuevo ataque a los reformistas....no esperaba esto de el.

Pronto lo descubriremos....


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Que vemos ahora, el mallorca o el elche?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que vemos ahora, el mallorca o el elche?



Madre mia


----------



## NRW_Observer (12 Nov 2022)

Pillo sitio para gostar de los insultos argensimios a las primeras de cambio


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (12 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> La calve sería evitar el cruce hipotético con Brasil, pero primero hay que llegar a cuartos, después ya se vera quien nos toca.



Joer, que esto es un Mundial. Tienes que estar mentalizado para cruzarte y ganar a quien haga falta.

Que nivel esperais que haya en 1/4? Irlanda del Norte?

De todos los partidos del 2010, el que recuerdo mas complicado fue contra *Paraguay*.


----------



## FUNCIBAGO (12 Nov 2022)

Preveo un Catarazo a golpe de petrodolares a los arbitros hasta toparse contra una selección top. Se va a quedar en anecdota lo del al gandull en corea...


----------



## Edu.R (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El @Edu.R que dice que no eres digno de leer...



Es que era muy pesado, joder.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (12 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Joer, que esto es un Mundial. Tienes que estar mentalizado para cruzarte y ganar a quien haga falta.
> 
> Que nivel esperais que haya en 1/4? Irlanda del Norte?
> 
> De todos los partidos del 2010, el que recuerdo mas complicado fue contra *Paraguay*.



No, el mas complicado fue el primero, que lo perdimos, por lo que nos podíamos haber quedado fuera a las primera de cambio. Es tradición que España el primer partido no tenga un gran nivel y que nos echen "cuando mejor jugamos".

Y por lo que sea a España le cuesta mucho Brasil. lo he estado mirando y no la ganamos en partido oficial desde 1934. Tampoco es que tengamos muchos mas enfrentamientos en partidos oficailes, pero de 6 partidos 4 perdidos, 1 empatado y 1 ganado (en 1934)

Aun me acuerdo del trallazo de Michel que no subió al marcador.......porque era Brasil.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que vemos ahora, el mallorca o el elche?



Por fin el Palmeras está ganando un partido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2022)

La era del mamadou ha comenzado


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> No, el mas complicado fue el primero, que lo perdimos, por lo que nos podíamos haber quedado fuera a las primera de cambio. Es tradición que España el primer partido no tenga un gran nivel y que nos echen "cuando mejor jugamos".
> 
> Y por lo que sea a España le cuesta mucho Brasil. lo he estado mirando y no la ganamos en partido oficial desde 1934. Tampoco es que tengamos muchos mas enfrentamientos en partidos oficailes, pero de 6 partidos 4 perdidos, 1 empatado y 1 ganado (en 1934)
> 
> Aun me acuerdo del trallazo de Michel que no subió al marcador.......porque era Brasil.



el utlimo fue la final de las olimpiadas,,donde españa llego agotada con 4 lesionados graves...,con brasil fresca cual lechuga ya que no tuvo que jugar una eurocopa....y aun asi solo caimos en la prorroga..y estuvimos a punto de no ser porque por alguna razon inexplicable no sacamos a rafa mir antes


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el utlimo fue la final de las olimpiadas,,donde españa llego agotada con 4 lesionados graves...,con brasil fresca cual lechuga ya que no tuvo que jugar una eurocopa....y aun asi solo caimos en la prorroga..y estuvimos a punto de no ser porque por alguna razon inexplicable no sacamos a rafa mir antes



Con un larguerazo de Bryan Gil que hubiera sido el gol de la victoria,

y una contra de Malcon contra Vallejo que incomprensiblemente lo pusieron de lateral derecho.


----------



## FROM HELL (12 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Al menos esos que nombras casi todos son titulares en sus respectivos clubes.



Unai, Carvajal, laporte, Pau, gaya, busquets, pedri, Gavi, Morata, Ferrán, olmo que puede ser perfectamente el equipo del debut, son titulares habituales en sus clubes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Con un larguerazo de Bryan Gil que hubiera sido el gol de la victoria,
> 
> y una contra de Malcon contra Vallejo que incomprensiblemente lo pusieron de lateral derecho.



es que no habia mas...LOS mamelucos salieron a romper tobillos y el var no vio nada CASUALMENTE


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2022)

Sakira no hace la canción de mundial este año como en las últimas 17 ediciones?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2022)

Amanece en Catar, @Obiwanchernobil enviado especial os seguirá informando.
Ayer vimos como selecciones de Nigeria, Korea y Marruecos llegaban al país, mañana es el turno de las europeas.


----------



## Dave Bowman (13 Nov 2022)

Pregunta. Cual creeis que es el papel de Pau Torres con la selección?

Imagino que Laporte es fijo, pero me cuesta mucho saber si será Eric o Pau el que le acompañe en defensa


----------



## ravenare (13 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Amanece en Catar, @Obiwanchernobil enviado especial os seguirá informando.
> Ayer vimos como selecciones de Nigeria, Korea y Marruecos llegaban al país, mañana es el turno de las europeas.



Pero si vives en Carabanchel Alto....meparto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2022)

La verdad que si, gracias a que se celebra un mundial en catar llegará la democracia allí y tal...

Sólo hay que ver cómo después del mundial de África estos comenzaron a ser potencia mundial y a tener democracias por doquier


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (13 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sakira no hace la canción de mundial este año como en las últimas 17 ediciones?.



La han hecho Pique e Ibai.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (13 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Pregunta. Cual creeis que es el papel de Pau Torres con la selección?
> 
> Imagino que Laporte es fijo, pero me cuesta mucho saber si será Eric o Pau el que le acompañe en defensa



Lo normal es que Torres sea reserva de Laporte en el central zurdo, y García titular con Guillamón de reserva como central diestro.


----------



## t_chip (13 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sakira no hace la canción de mundial este año como en las últimas 17 ediciones?.



Si. Se la va a dedicar a Piqué.

"Que te jodan pero por el culo" se va a llamar.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spam (13 Nov 2022)

Hoygan, y esos dos porteros random que he visto que se lleva España al mundial, alguien me puede decir el nombre de sus representantes? Es que me malicio que... digo... que es para un trabajo del cole, gracias de antebrazo!


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Nov 2022)

spam dijo:


> Hoygan, y esos dos porteros random que he visto que se lleva España al mundial, alguien me puede decir el nombre de sus representantes? Es que me malicio que... digo... que es para un trabajo del cole, gracias de antebrazo!



Los dos son titulares en la Premier,

la mitad de las selecciones del mundial pagarían por tener eso,

por ejemplo México llevará de titular a uno que lo máximo que llegó fue a suplente en el Málaga.


----------



## El Pionero (13 Nov 2022)

Si ya hay "aficionados" que son pagados









Los aficionados de plástico en Qatar que confirman la gran farsa que es este Mundial de fútbol


Según publica 'New York Times', el Comité Supremo para la Organización y el Legado ha pagado a aficionados de todos los países para "reportar cualquier comentario ofensivo"




www.elconfidencial.com





No se nota que dentro de una semana empieza el mundial. En anteriores se notaba nada mas terminar la liga.Ibas a tiendas y tenían cosas del mundial o que la venta de teles.En este apenas nada. Entre que la peña no tiene un euro, en las puertas de navidad, en invierno y en mitad de la temporada. Ya no hablemos que las fechas que son, el país que es, mucha gente no viaje a verlo.

Tiene pinta de ser un fracaso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Pregunta. Cual creeis que es el papel de Pau Torres con la selección?
> 
> Imagino que Laporte es fijo, pero me cuesta mucho saber si será Eric o Pau el que le acompañe en defensa



Eric es central derecho y creo que Pau es izmierdo.


----------



## _Suso_ (13 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Eric es central derecho y creo que Pau es izmierdo.



Eric más bien no es ni jugador, lo pongas donde lo pongas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

spam dijo:


> Hoygan, y esos dos porteros random que he visto que se lleva España al mundial, alguien me puede decir el nombre de sus representantes? Es que me malicio que... digo... que es para un trabajo del cole, gracias de antebrazo!



No los conocemos porque juegan en la Premier, aunque los dos son titulares. Ahora, a mí me parecen mejores Kepa o incluso De Gea. Pero volvemos a lo de siempre: estos dos no se quejan. Kepa y De Gea sí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Eric más bien no es ni jugador, lo pongas donde lo pongas



Ya, pero no era esa la pregunta. Mis centrales eran Gramos-Albiol-Laporte-Pau/íñigo/David García.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Nov 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Si ya hay "aficionados" que son pagados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seguramente el mundial MAS INFAME de la historia..y eso aumenta las posiblidades de que españa lo gane para seguir haciendo historia...ya que españa siempre es todo historia infame la que se recuerda


----------



## spam (13 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Los dos son titulares en la Premier,
> 
> la mitad de las selecciones del mundial pagarían por tener eso,
> 
> por ejemplo México llevará de titular a uno que lo máximo que llegó fue a suplente en el Málaga.



No puedo evitar pensar que en la liga española hay mejores porteros que esos, lo siento (también que Simón, por otra parte). No es solo cuestión de los porteros, de hecho no puedo evitar la sensación de que hay jugadores en esa lista que están más por colusión de intereses entre representantes próximos al seleccionador que por méritos deportivos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

spam dijo:


> No puedo evitar pensar que en la liga española hay mejores porteros que esos, lo siento (también que Simón, por otra parte). No es solo cuestión de los porteros, de hecho no puedo evitar la sensación de que hay jugadores en esa lista que están más por colusión de intereses entre representantes próximos al seleccionador que por méritos deportivos.



Se combinan varias cosas: jugadores que no le chistan más jugadores que encajan en su única forma de jugar más amigos representantes de esos jugadores.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Nov 2022)

spam dijo:


> No puedo evitar pensar que en la liga española hay mejores porteros que esos, lo siento (también que Simón, por otra parte). No es solo cuestión de los porteros, de hecho no puedo evitar la sensación de que hay jugadores en esa lista que están más por colusión de intereses entre representantes próximos al seleccionador que por méritos deportivos.



No sé si por aquí lo han dicho, pero lo suelto,

LE va a sobar la pelota hasta marearnos, lo vamos a flipar,
Tiki Taka? Toma dos tazas 

el equipo que se lleva es para eso, para tocar,

- *Los porteros*: Buenos con los pies, para circular desde atrás y salir con el balón jugado,
De Gea no sirve para eso.

- Los centrales: Lo mismo, los cuatro son buenos distribuyendo, de hecho uno de ellos es un mediocentro (Guillamón),
Ramos, Albiol o Nacho no son ese perfil.

- Los centrocampistas: Quiere trabajadores, que se parten la cara y presionan, Gavi, Koke, Llorente, etc,
Fabián o Thiago son un poco vagos para eso.

- Delanteros: Solo lleva un nueve puro, prefieres falsos nueves que se asocien.

Pues eso, todo tiene un porqué, es la idea de LE y con ella va a muerte,
sólo queda apoyarlo.


----------



## Topollillo (13 Nov 2022)

¿Por qué ponen Argentina como favorita a ganarla?, solo tienen un jugador diferencial y esta ya en plena decadencia, no aguantará más de 3 partidos, su portero es normalucho, su defensa es normalucho, su centro del campo normalucho ........ resumiendo no tienen nada, creen que haberle ganado a Bolivia y a la peor Brasil en la Copa América les da puntos, van a hacer otro ridiculo y me voy a reir mucho.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No sé si por aquí lo han dicho, pero lo suelto,
> 
> LE va a sobar la pelota hasta marearnos, lo vamos a flipar,
> Tiki Taka? Toma dos tazas
> ...



Lo que lleva haciendo desde siempre. Si nosotros tenemos la pelota los otros no atacan y se cansan persiguiéndola. El aburrimiento por bandera. Partidos de 0-0 o de 1 gol como mucho. Por eso le quieren en el patético. Competitivos somos pero aburridísimos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> ¿Por qué ponen Argentina como favorita a ganarla?, solo tienen un jugador diferencial y esta ya en plena decadencia, no aguantará más 3 partidos, su portero es normalucho, su defensa es normalucho, su centro del campo normalucho ........ resumiendo no tienen nada, creen que haberle ganado a Bolivia y a la peor Brasil en la Copa América les da puntos, van a hacer otro ridiculo y me voy a reir mucho.



Por la Copa América y porque en amistosos ha arrasado con todos. Los quiero yo ver en partido oficial contra europeos.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> ¿Por qué ponen Argentina como favorita a ganarla?, solo tienen un jugador diferencial y esta ya en plena decadencia, no aguantará más 3 partidos, su portero es normalucho, su defensa es normalucho, su centro del campo normalucho ........ resumiendo no tienen nada, creen que haberle ganado a Bolivia y a la peor Brasil en la Copa América les da puntos, van a hacer otro ridiculo y me voy a reir mucho.



Pienso lo mismo,

leo a los argentinos por RRSS y parece que tengan un equipo plagado de estrellas que arrasará,

a los analistas españoles igual, dando por culo con Argentina,

joder, que les han ganado últimamente a Jamaica, Honduras y Estonia.

Unos cobardes de mierda jugando con equipos cutres para seguir inflando el récord de invicto.

A Argentina le pueden ganar México y Polonia perfectamente, en los mundiales todos van a muerte y cualquier error decide un partido.


----------



## Th89 (13 Nov 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Si ya hay "aficionados" que son pagados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habría más ambiente si se celebrara en la Antártida con los pingüinos.

Los follacabras solo tienen su putrefacto dinero.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (13 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Pienso lo mismo,
> 
> leo a los argentinos por RRSS y parece que tengan un equipo plagado de estrellas que arrasará,
> 
> ...



A ver, en sus últimos 5 partidos recientes contra equipos del top 15:

Brasil 0 Argentina 1
Argentina 3 Uruguay 0
Uruguay 0 Argentina 1
Argentina 0 Brasil 0
Italia 0 Argentina 3

Por jugadores Brasil y Francia son mejores, pero Argentina es un outsider claro. Tiene Argentina un gran equipo?. No, pero cuántos lo tienen?. Hoy muchos de los mejores jugadores del mundo (Haaland, Salah, Lewandowski, Mané...) no están en equipos top.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> A ver, en sus últimos 5 partidos recientes contra equipos del top 15:
> 
> Brasil 0 Argentina 1
> Argentina 3 Uruguay 0
> ...



La única grande ahí es Brasil, y esos partidos podrían haber acabado de otra forma.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Eric más bien no es ni jugador, lo pongas donde lo pongas



Joder, pensaba responder con exactamente las mismas palabras..muy fan tuyo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2022)

Hacer calor aquí en catar compañeros...pero seguiré al pie del cañón informando.

Que país tan bonito compañeros, vas por la calle y de repente aparecen 3 mohameds con palos y piedras, la policía moral se llaman, más majos ellos.....


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Nov 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> A ver, en sus últimos 5 partidos recientes contra equipos del top 15:
> 
> Brasil 0 Argentina 1
> Argentina 3 Uruguay 0
> ...



Las mejores plantillas jugador por jugador son...
- Brasil
- Francia
- Inglaterra
- Portugal

Después hay unas cuantas que no tienen tanto fondo de armario pero son buenas...
- Argentina
- España
- Bélgica
- Países Bajos
- Alemania
- Dinamarca
- Uruguay

De dónde sale tanto favoritismo por Argentina?

Alguien habla de *Portugal* o *Inglaterra* con el tremendo equipo que tienen?
(ganamos de chorra a Portugal, más bien perdieron por cagones y jugar atras)

Veo que se está ninguneando a selecciones como *Alemania*, que sinceramente no tiene peor equipo que Argentina,

por supuesto que Argentina es candidata, pero me chirría ese favoritismo tan exagerado,
hasta una Dinamarca los manda a casa y no sería una sorpresa.


----------



## _Suso_ (13 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder, pensaba responder con exactamente las mismas palabras..muy fan tuyo



Fan mío debe ser cualquier persona con personalidad, sentido común y que se quiera a si misma, no me ponen nunca en las listas, pero sé que es por pura envidia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Las mejores plantillas jugador por jugador son...
> - Brasil
> - Francia
> - Inglaterra
> ...



Varias europeas si se lo toman en serio les mandan para casa.

Francia no tiene tan buen equipo de hecho no tienen centro del campo. Y es un equipo muy anárquico.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Varias europeas si se lo toman en serio les mandan para casa.
> 
> Francia no tiene tan buen equipo de hecho no tienen centro del campo. Y es un equipo muy anárquico.



Francia tiene un portero decente y experimentado.

Una defensa rocosa.

Centro del campo joven muy físico.

Y arriba dinamita, Mbappé, Benzema, Dembele.
(Este tridente da miedo)

Veo un equipo muy similar al que ganó el mundial pasado,

era prácticamente eso, defensa rocosa, centro del campo físico y que resuelvan arriba,
con eso les dio de sobra, no jugaban a una mierda.

Si les funcionó hace cuatro años, les puede funcionar también en este mundial.


----------



## Topollillo (13 Nov 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> A ver, en sus últimos 5 partidos recientes contra equipos del top 15:
> 
> Brasil 0 Argentina 1
> Argentina 3 Uruguay 0
> ...



Ninguno de los que has puesto es top, son del montón, de Brasil que es lo mejor ahora va a ser que piscinero junior y Vinicius son Ronaldincho y Pelé.


----------



## Topollillo (13 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Francia tiene un portero decente y experimentado.
> 
> Una defensa rocosa.
> 
> ...



Como equipo no valen un cagarro, te recuerdo que una Suiza random los mando a casita como si nada.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Como equipo no valen un cagarro, te recuerdo que una Suiza random los mando a casita como si nada.



Los negros se cansan el el 65


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Francia tiene un portero decente y experimentado.
> 
> Una defensa rocosa.
> 
> ...



Los mismos que cayeron en la euro y han dado pena en la neishons. Cada uno hace la guerra por su cuenta. Espérate que no caigan en 1ª fase.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Como equipo no valen un cagarro, te recuerdo que una Suiza random los mando a casita como si nada.



Estoy de acuerdo,

pero como equipo eran una mierda también el mundial pasado, y les dio para ganar de sobra,

también sin los actuales ganadores de la Nations League contra España,

lo que tienen arriba te resuelve un partido en 5 min.

(Eso pasó con España, una genialidad de Benzema y un chispazo de Mbappé).


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los mismos que cayeron en la euro y han dado pena en la neishons. Cada uno hace la guerra por su cuenta. Espérate que no caigan en 1ª fase.



El mundial está muy abierto,

hay diez candidatas reales a ganar, sin ser ninguna muy superior a las otras.


----------



## Topollillo (13 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo,
> 
> pero como equipo eran una mierda también el mundial pasado, y les dio para ganar de sobra,
> 
> ...



Si, pero también se les va la pinza a menudo, te fastidian el partido en cero coma, te acuerdas del negraco Pogba, se le fue la pinza y adiós, ¿viste a Rabiot cagandose en todo?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Fan mío debe ser cualquier persona con personalidad, sentido común y que se quiera a si misma, no me ponen nunca en las listas, pero sé que es por pura envidia



As vuelto a responder con la misma humildad que yo lo haría, sin duda pareces de los míos, te interesa un ministerio en el partido reformista?


----------



## Señor X (13 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo,
> 
> pero como equipo eran una mierda también el mundial pasado, y les dio para ganar de sobra,
> 
> ...



Para chispazo los que tuvieron en la sala del VAR en ese partido. Así también meto yo goles, sin ser Mbappe. Fue el ultimo partido de futbol que he visto desde entonces.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Nov 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Para chispazo los que tuvieron en la sala del VAR en ese partido. Así también meto yo goles, sin ser Mbappe. Fue el ultimo partido de futbol que he visto desde entonces.



Más escandaloso fue el penalty de Kounde,
con las manos claramente despegadas del cuerpo,

ni revisión del VAR hubo.

(Pero esa es otra historia)


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (13 Nov 2022)

llegaron los aficionados españoles


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Nov 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> llegaron los aficionados españoles



Estos son como los "madrileños" en la manifestación contra Ayuso 

Españoles de pura cepa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Estos son como los "madrileños" en la manifestación contra Ayuso
> 
> Españoles de pura cepa




Sii joder síii!!
Que emoción de ver a tantos españoles!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Nov 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> llegaron los aficionados españoles



Prefiero las siluetas de cartón que ponian en la plandemia.


----------



## Topollillo (14 Nov 2022)

La verdad es que me voy a reir con España, mientras los mesetarios cabezas de chorlito lloran yo me voy a descojonar.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2022)

Maldini hace un análisis de Argentina,

sigo pensando que son una banda.


----------



## pacoplayer (14 Nov 2022)

Argentina parece la favorita sobre el papel







Brasil no está nada mal tampoco


----------



## zapatitos (14 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Maldini hace un análisis de Argentina,
> 
> sigo pensando que son una banda.





No tengo ni putísima idea del furgol pero si entiendo muchísimo de mamoneos y corruptelas, por eso se que los boludos tienen todas las papeletas de ganar la cosa esta del Mundial.

Me extraña que al mediometro autista ese que dicen que ha sido el mejor pegando patadas a la pelota no le vayan a dar un mundial como sea antes de retirarse del circo este.

Saludos.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> llegaron los aficionados españoles



Eso también pasó en Sudáfrica...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2022)

Amanece en catar y vuestro enviado especial permanece al borde de la información, hoy el turno de la llegada de las selecciones latinoamericanas.

La selección de Ecuador:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2022)

Compañeros triste noticia, la famosa estrella marroquí Amit se lesiona justo antes del comienzo del mundial:

Mundial Qatar 2022, en directo: convocatorias y última hora de la Copa del Mundo hoy, en vivo 



*#todossomosamit*


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Compañeros triste noticia, la famosa estrella marroquí Amit se lesiona justo antes del comienzo del mundial:
> 
> Mundial Qatar 2022, en directo: convocatorias y última hora de la Copa del Mundo hoy, en vivo
> 
> ...



Pero siguen siendo favoritos, no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pero siguen siendo favoritos, no?




Sin duda, con rachid al kelaui en la delantera aspiran a todo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2022)

Día lipa (imagino que una cantante actual) dice que no actuará en la ceremonia del mundial de Mohamed VI, sakhira volvería a sonar.









Mundial 2022 QatarDua Lipa no actuará en la ceremonia inaugural del Mundial de Qatar 2022 y explica los motivos - Dua Lipa anunció que no actuará en la ceremonia... | MARCA.com


augural del Mundial de Qatar 2022. "Hay muchas especulaciones sobre mi presentación en la ceremonia inaugural del Mundial de Fútbol Qatar 2022. No voy a presentarme y no he tenido ninguna negociación para hacerlo. Estaré animando a Inglaterra desde lejos. Estoy deseando visitar Qatar cuando haya...




www.marca.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2022)

Catar Policías en acción:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2022)

Problemas en el entrenamiento de la selección de catar:


----------



## The Replicant (14 Nov 2022)

joder que ganas de ver el primer partido

un apasionante Qatar/Ecuador


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2022)

Los aficionados de Ghana en su fan zone (no troll)


----------



## Le Truhan (14 Nov 2022)

Francia se la va a pegar, para mi o Brasil o Argentina, está muy abierto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> joder que ganas de ver el primer partido
> 
> un apasionante Qatar/Ecuador




Aquí estaremos los primeros, posiblemente sea el partido denigrante del mundial


----------



## Edge2 (14 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aquí estaremos los primeros, posiblemente sea el partido denigrante del mundial



Acabarán persiguiendo a tiros a los panchitos con los camellos


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2022)

Quedan 6 dias para el mundial ya


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Quedan 6 dias para el mundial ya



Exclusiva marca pone en la primera portada...joder tiene el mismo nivel de exclusivas que @Obiwanchernobil...la virgen la prensa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2022)

Me dicen por pinganillo que argentina acaba de llegar....el Mesías ya está aquí!!!


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## Th89 (14 Nov 2022)

Joder, menudo cartel.

Las pachangas de mi pueblo van a ser más entretenidas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2022)

Si, jogo bonito ecuador si...

Korea-ghana es otro de los grandes encuentros del mundial sin duda. 

Edito: me suena que ecuador elimino a Inglaterra o estuvo a punto hace pocos mundiales?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es negro, blanco con blanco es blanco, negro con negro es negro, y negro con lo que sea es negro.



sisis


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Me refiero a esta última Nations League,
> 
> con cuatro balonazos nos creaban peligro.



es un torneo de coña inventado por la UEFA para sacar pasta de lo que eran los amistosos


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2022)

*Que se vaya olvidando*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Que se vaya olvidando*



Pues nunca expulsaron a ramos con la selección...como a Diego Costa .será el nivel del arbitraje aquí


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> es un torneo de coña inventado por la UEFA para sacar pasta de lo que eran los amistosos



No es un trofeo de coña,

todas las selecciones juegan con los titulares y van en serio,

ese torneo tiene más validez que los mundiales patateros de Uruguay, la Copa Oro y el 90% de las Copa América,

un torneo donde hay ligas de niveles, donde suben y bajan dependiendo de los resultados es lo más justo,
todos al mismo nivel, doble partido y a resolver con una "final four".

Si siguen con ello, en el futuro tendrá la misma importancia que una Eurocopa.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (14 Nov 2022)

Nos quejamos de la cantidad de partidos Paco que vamos a ver. Pues vamos a flipar en el siguiente mundial cuando sean 48 selecciones, con sólo 16 europeas, 6 de Sudamérica (bueno, vale) y....9 africanas, 6 de la CONCACAF, 8 de Asia, 1 fija de Oceanía (o sea, la potente Nueva Zelanda), más 2 de play-offs intercontinentales donde estarán excluidas las europeas.

Copa Mundial de Fútbol de 2026 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No es un trofeo de coña,
> 
> todas las selecciones juegan con los titulares y van en serio,
> 
> ...



sigue siendo un torneo de coña,..como la confederaciones...de hecho no GANAS NADA ganandolo....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Nos quejamos de la cantidad de partidos Paco que vamos a ver. Pues vamos a flipar en el siguiente mundial cuando sean 48 selecciones, con sólo 16 europeas, 6 de Sudamérica (bueno, vale) y....9 africanas, 6 de la CONCACAF, 8 de Asia, 1 fija de Oceanía (o sea, la potente Nueva Zelanda), más 2 de play-offs intercontinentales donde estarán excluidas las europeas.
> 
> Copa Mundial de Fútbol de 2026 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



no esta aprobado aun lo de las 48 selecciones


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Nos quejamos de la cantidad de partidos Paco que vamos a ver. Pues vamos a flipar en el siguiente mundial cuando sean 48 selecciones, con sólo 16 europeas, 6 de Sudamérica (bueno, vale) y....9 africanas, 6 de la CONCACAF, 8 de Asia, 1 fija de Oceanía (o sea, la potente Nueva Zelanda), más 2 de play-offs intercontinentales donde estarán excluidas las europeas.
> 
> Copa Mundial de Fútbol de 2026 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



9 africanas....

A este paso irá Guinea Ecuatorial,
es como tener a otro equipo español en el mundial,
en la última Copa África llevaron a 15 españoles.









Guinea Ecuatorial, un éxito con mayoría de jugadores 'españoles'


Juan Micha, seleccionador de Guinea Ecuatorial, ha incluido a 16 jugadores nacidos en España de origen guineano entre los 28 que configuran la lista provisional para la




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> sigue siendo un torneo de coña,..como la confederaciones...de hecho no GANAS NADA ganandolo....



Se gana prestigio,

como cualquier otro torneo.


----------



## Cicciolino (14 Nov 2022)

No vais a Catar nada, betillas.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (14 Nov 2022)

He mirado los equipos y mas que Copa del Mundo es mas bien Copa del TERCER Mundo.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2022)

Deportes - Burbuja decide: Partido MOHAMED de mierda (Catar 2022)


Hola a todos, ahora que ya conocemos 31 de los 32 equipos del Mundial, la Guardería de Burbuja elige: Partido MOHAMED DE MIERDA Catar 2022. ¿Cuál ese partido DE MIERDA máxima que jamás te tragarías? Si tenemos éxito, abriremos un topic para que NADIE lo comente el día del partido. En 2018...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Se gana prestigio,
> 
> como cualquier otro torneo.



si prestigio,,de ahi que francia vaya por ahi sacando sus 2 copas confederaciones....incluyendo esa que acabo con la vida de un jugador


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (14 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no esta aprobado aun lo de las 48 selecciones



Fuente de que no esté aprobado aún?. En todas las búsquedas de google aparece que está aprobado desde 2017.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Fuente de que no esté aprobado aún?. En todas las búsquedas de google aparece que está aprobado desde 2017.



Está aprobado. El problema es que la FIFA hoy en día pinta poco, y el único torneo relevante que tiene lo está gestionando COMO EL CULO, hasta el punto de perder "interés" general.

Jamás he visto un ambiente premundial tan "descorazonador", se pasaron de rosca con los petrodólares, y lo de 2026 con 48 equipos no va a ayudar. Tienes 7 partidos y lo que estás haciendo es "degradarlos" metiendo equipos que no pintan nada. Maravillosa jugada.

Alomejor en 2030 remonta si vuelven a los orígenes... pero capaces son de dárselo a Marruecos y seguir con un torneo casi de ko puro.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si prestigio,,de ahi que francia vaya por ahi sacando sus 2 copas confederaciones....incluyendo esa que acabo con la vida de un jugador



Por supuesto que daba prestigio la Copa Confederaciones,
de todas formas no es comparable,

una Nations League es más competitiva que la confederaciones,

es como si comparas el mundial de clubes, (donde juegan los campeones de clubes de cada Confederación)
con una champions, (donde juegan los mejores clubes de Europa por grupos),

si hablamos de prestigio...
los panchitos siempre están jodiendo con la Copa América, un torneo que muchas veces se ha celebrado CADA AÑO,
y que se lo reparten entre Argentina y Brasil  

o los uruguayos, que ponen sus dos medallas de oro en las Olimpiadas como si fuera un mundial,
de ahí sus 4 estrellas.

La Nations League con el tiempo será una competición top.
(Si continúan)


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (14 Nov 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Nos quejamos de la cantidad de partidos Paco que vamos a ver. Pues vamos a flipar en el siguiente mundial cuando sean 48 selecciones, con sólo 16 europeas, 6 de Sudamérica (bueno, vale) y....9 africanas, 6 de la CONCACAF, 8 de Asia, 1 fija de Oceanía (o sea, la potente Nueva Zelanda), más 2 de play-offs intercontinentales donde estarán excluidas las europeas.
> 
> Copa Mundial de Fútbol de 2026 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Al final van a terminar jugando la "fase final" todas las selecciones del planeta excepto Rusia.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Al final van a terminar jugando la "fase final" todas las selecciones del planeta excepto Rusia.



Otra rusa "cancelada" por dopaje,
7 de los 8 oros en atletismo de Londres 2012 han dado positivo,

es una caza de brujas,

casualmente de USA no sale nada,

la gente no se da cuenta del paripé?









Una atleta rusa perdió por dopaje la medalla de oro que ganó en los Juegos Olímpicos de 2012


Se trata de la corredora Natalya Antyukh, quien en Londres se había impuesto en la prueba de 400 metros por vallas. La estadounidense Lashinda Demus se quedará con la presea dorada




www.infobae.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2022)

Compañeros siguen llegando selecciones, es el turno de Japón:


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (14 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Al final van a terminar jugando la "fase final" todas las selecciones del planeta excepto Rusia.



Con las nuevas cuotas para 48 selecciones, en este mundial estarían teoricamente, además de las 32 clasificadas, y asumiendo que las 2 de las repescas intercontinentales fueran sudamericana y africana:

Suecia, Ucrania, Macedonia, Perú, Colombia, Chile, Panamá, Jamaica, Emiratos, Omán, Nueva Zelanda, Egipto, Argelia, Nigeria, RD Congo y Mali.

Algunos más o menos salvables y el resto morralla. Biba la glovalidaz del furbol.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2022)

La selección de Korea también llega a catar, como siempre.los asiáticos con sus excelentes modales...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2022)

La selección de china también está en catar, aquí les vemos entrenando con su segundo uniforme de color azul:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2022)

Costa rica llegó ayer a catar:


----------



## jus (14 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Por supuesto que daba prestigio la Copa Confederaciones,
> de todas formas no es comparable,
> 
> una Nations League es más competitiva que la confederaciones,
> ...



La copa america tendría verdadero prestigio si todos los países de America la jugaran y no solo los países de sudamerica.

QUieras que no que aparte de los brasil, argentina, uruguay chile colombia, si le sumaras EEUU Mexico Canada y Costa Rica tendrías una competición más atractiva.

Pero no lo hacen y es peor para ellos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2022)

Primeros disturbios el el mundial en la fan zone de India...¡Machala!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2022)

Ya, pero también estaras de acuerdo que tú y yo con 9 foreros más nos presentamos a la clasificación de Sudamérica y quedamos terceros tambien.

Por allí interesan Uruguay que son peleones y más al centro México que siempre juega bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Primeros disturbios el el mundial en la fan zone de India...¡Machala!



Joder este vídeo merecía un hilo propio, entre el mahala, que intenta levantar el coche como si estuviera acostumbrado a ello, atropello y posterior carera era un claro multipagina


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2022)

Marruecos acaba de llegar a Qatar:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Marruecos acaba de llegar a Qatar:



Entrenamiento en horario nocturno veo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Entrenamiento en horario nocturno veo



Mejor que los entrenos a pleno medio día solar que el hierro nos jodió nuestro fisico


----------



## Charlatan (14 Nov 2022)

han dejado a rafa marquez sin mundial..............la que ha liado el tata martino..........


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (14 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Primeros disturbios el el mundial en la fan zone de India...¡Machala!



El cagaplaya se ha pasado con los chutes de testo, a donde va intentando levantar el coche jajajaja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2022)

Mundial 2022 de Qatar | Especial Marca - Marca.com


Te contamos todo lo que debes saber sobre el Mundial de Qatar 2022, conoce las selecciones que participan, estadios, sedes, alineaciones, jugadores y mucho más.




www.marca.com


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (14 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Vaya basura, estos es tan peor que nosotros.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Nov 2022)

me estoy desñoclando con tus mensajes @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2022)

*Y no podemos dejar de acordarnos del de 2010*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Entrenamiento en horario nocturno veo



En Qatar de día hace mucho calor.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2022)

Recordemos que Sudamérica no gana un Mundial desde 2002. España fue el primer Europeo en ganar el Mundial fuera de Europa (2010), pero Alemania hizo lo propio en 2014, con lo que ya no podemos hablar de que sea algo excepcional o raro.

Da la sensación de que Brasil y Argentina tienen una oportunidad perfecta para llevárselo después de 2 décadas. Los dos últimos Mundiales en Europa tuvieron 4 semifinalistas europeas... ya no hay tanta alternancia como antes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Recordemos que Sudamérica no gana un Mundial desde 2002. España fue el primer Europeo en ganar el Mundial fuera de Europa (2010), pero Alemania hizo lo propio en 2014, con lo que ya no podemos hablar de que sea algo excepcional o raro.
> 
> Da la sensación de que Brasil y Argentina tienen una oportunidad perfecta para llevárselo después de 2 décadas. Los dos últimos Mundiales en Europa tuvieron 4 semifinalistas europeas... ya no hay tanta alternancia como antes.



Y en 2018 creo recordar que los 4 semifinalistas eran europeos. Por eso digo que quiero ver a Brasil y Argentina jugar contra europeos. Argentina y Brasil para ganar se van a cruzar con Francia/Dinamarca/Holanda/España/Inglaterra/Purtugal.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Recordemos que Sudamérica no gana un Mundial desde 2002. España fue el primer Europeo en ganar el Mundial fuera de Europa (2010), pero Alemania hizo lo propio en 2014, con lo que ya no podemos hablar de que sea algo excepcional o raro.
> 
> Da la sensación de que Brasil y Argentina tienen una oportunidad perfecta para llevárselo después de 2 décadas. Los dos últimos Mundiales en Europa tuvieron 4 semifinalistas europeas... ya no hay tanta alternancia como antes.



Favoritas reales solo son dos:
Brasil
Francia

Candidatas serias hay muchas:
Argentina
Inglaterra
Portugal
España
Alemania
Bélgica
Países Bajos

Sorpresas:
Dinamarca
Uruguay
Croacia
Suiza

Puta chorra:
México
Senegal
EEUU
Marruecos

Veo 9 europeas y 3 americanas con "posibilidades".

Lo más probable es que salga de nuevo una europea campeona,

por simple probabilidad.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Favoritas reales solo son dos:
> Brasil
> Francia
> 
> ...



A ver, equipos interesantes que llegan a semis o incluso a la final siempre hay. Pero esa final la ganan siempre los mismos.

Con posibilidades reales están Brasil, Francia, Argentina, Inglaterra, Alemania y a lo mejor nosotros. Portugal, Holanda y Bélgica están muy faltas en demasiadas posiciones, aunque Holanda es con diferencia la mejor de las 3. Portugal tendría más chance jugando sin Ronaldo de titular, pero no caerá esa breva. Bélgica tuvo su momento con un grupo de jugadorazos, pero ya a estas alturas los veo al nivel de Dinamarca o así.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A ver, equipos interesantes que llegan a semis o incluso a la final siempre hay. Pero esa final la ganan siempre los mismos.
> 
> Con posibilidades reales están Brasil, Francia, Argentina, Inglaterra, Alemania y a lo mejor nosotros. Portugal, Holanda y Bélgica están muy faltas en demasiadas posiciones, aunque Holanda es con diferencia la mejor de las 3. Portugal tendría más chance jugando sin Ronaldo de titular, pero no caerá esa breva. Bélgica tuvo su momento con un grupo de jugadorazos, pero ya a estas alturas los veo al nivel de Dinamarca o así.



Portugal tiene un equipazo,

de todas formas estos torneos cortos son impredecibles,
te clasificas en fase de grupos, (lo normal),

agarras un cruce "fácil" en octavos,

te sale el partido de tu vida en cuartos contra una grande...

y con el subidón y ánimo ya todo es posible,

Ghana no se metió en semis en el 2010 por la chorra de Suárez haciendo de portero y después fallando el penalty,

Alemania jugaba una mierda y se plantó en la final contra Alemania en 2014,
si Higuaín hubiera estado más acertado ya tendrían 3 mundiales,

Croacia se plantó en la final en el 2018, y era una del montón de las buenas,

a ver cuál es la sorpresa este año.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Portugal tiene un equipazo,



Mientras Ronaldo sea titular, juegan con 10. Eso no hay equipo que lo levante.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2022)

El 9 de España lo va a llevar... GAVI.

Con eso está todo dicho.


----------



## vayaquesi (14 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Favoritas reales solo son dos:
> Brasil
> Francia
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con esa clasificación.

Creo que en cuanto a calidad Francia y Brasil están un paso por delante del resto, pero a saber. Francia viene de ganar el anterior mundial, y generalmente el equipo campeón suele hacer un mundial desastroso, pero a saber.

A favor de España y de Alemania que son equipos que saben muy bien a lo que juegan, pues a poco que les salgan las cosas estarán ahí con posibilidades reales. En cuanto a Portugal y Holanda, no tienen un mundial, pero suelen competir bien, y quién sabe.

En cuanto a los equipos que puedan tener pura chorra, no descartaría a Japón o Corea del Sur, que está claro que sus posibilidades son casi nulas, pero eso no quita que sean equipos muy disciplinados que saben muy bien a lo que juegan, pues a poco que el físico les acompañe (lo que opino que es su principal debilidad) sus escasas opciones pasan por ahí, siendo rivales a tener en cuenta.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con esa clasificación.
> 
> Creo que en cuanto a calidad Francia y Brasil están un paso por delante del resto, pero a saber. Francia viene de ganar el anterior mundial, y generalmente el equipo campeón suele hacer un mundial desastroso, pero a saber.
> 
> ...



Claro, en pura chorra entra perfectamente Japón,

son el coco del grupo de España,

no me extrañaría que pasaran de fase de grupos.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Mientras Ronaldo sea titular, juegan con 10. Eso no hay equipo que lo levante.



Ronaldo si se dedicara a ser un nueve rematador y ceder el protagonismo a otros,

igual y hasta lo petaba,

ya no es el de antes, pero de nueve no lo veo menos que Morata.


----------



## Nomeimporta (15 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ronaldo si se dedicara a ser un nueve rematador y ceder el protagonismo a otros,
> 
> igual y hasta lo petaba,
> 
> ya no es el de antes, pero de nueve no lo veo menos que Morata.



Demasiado ego en un solo cuerpo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (15 Nov 2022)

sin comentarios


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Claro, en pura chorra entra perfectamente Japón,
> 
> son el coco del grupo de España,
> 
> no me extrañaría que pasaran de fase de grupos.



aparcaran el bus ,,que en su caso sera la defensa de iwojima


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ronaldo si se dedicara a ser un nueve rematador y ceder el protagonismo a otros,
> 
> igual y hasta lo petaba,
> 
> ya no es el de antes, pero de nueve no lo veo menos que Morata.



Es que menos que Morata tampoco somos tú y yo joder mala comparación.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ronaldo si se dedicara a ser un nueve rematador y ceder el protagonismo a otros,
> 
> igual y hasta lo petaba,
> 
> ya no es el de antes, pero de nueve no lo veo menos que Morata.



Ronaldo básicamente no se mueve, le pasa un tío con el balón a dos metros y no hace ni amago de presionar. Es una cosa lamentable verle jugar últimamente. Para un equipo en teoría top en una competición top, defender con 10 es insostenible; un partido a lo mejor te funciona, o dos, porque el fútbol es muy impredecible, pero a estos niveles ni el entrenador ni los jugadores contrarios son tontos, y te van a ir a buscar donde te duela. Si Portugal fueran 10 negros de metro noventa corriendo todo lo que no corre Ronaldo, pues todavía, pero no es el caso, ahí hay jugadores muy buenos, sobre todo en la línea detrás de Ronaldo, que son hoy en día mucho mejores que él (Bernardo Silva, Bruno Fernandes, Leao...) y no se van a sacrificar para que Ronaldo juegue de palomero años 90 en el área. 

Reíos de Morata todo lo que queráis, pero ahora mismo aporta mucho más que Ronaldo (por aportar entiendo que el global de lo que suma y de lo que resta es más positivo para Morata que para Ronaldo). Y hablo solo de lo que puede aportar en el campo, si luego sumamos cosas como negarse a salir de suplente y lloros varios, Ronaldo es un puto cáncer.

Y soy madridista desde chiquitito.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2022)

Broo-tal, que lvego dicen que no son un estercolero   








La ministra de Trabajo señaló que bajar la inflación no es la prioridad en el mes del Mundial: “Primero que Argentina salga campeón”


A la espera de que mañana el INDEC dé a conocer el índice de precios de octubre, con un número que acercaría el IPC de 2022 a los tres dígitos, Kelly Olmos manifestó que “no va a hacer la gran diferencia” combatir la inflación en medio de la Copa del Mundo




www.infobae.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2022)

Argentina ha llegado a catar compañeros!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2022)

México hace acto de aparicion en catar:


----------



## jus (15 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A ver, equipos interesantes que llegan a semis o incluso a la final siempre hay. Pero esa final la ganan siempre los mismos.
> 
> Con posibilidades reales están Brasil, Francia, Argentina, Inglaterra, Alemania y a lo mejor nosotros. Portugal, Holanda y Bélgica están muy faltas en demasiadas posiciones, aunque Holanda es con diferencia la mejor de las 3. Portugal tendría más chance jugando sin Ronaldo de titular, pero no caerá esa breva. Bélgica tuvo su momento con un grupo de jugadorazos, pero ya a estas alturas los veo al nivel de Dinamarca o así.



España no puede estar entre las mejores no de broma. No tenemos ningún jugador que pueda desatascar un partido por golpe de genialidad cuando la cosa se ponga fea.

Somos como el Barça de Xavi del año pasado, capaz de ganar o perder con cualquiera y acabar segundo en la liga gracias a un juego de posesión y toque que pocos equipos por no tener grandes jugadores pueden contrarrestar. Pero te llega un Madrid o Bayern osea equipos como Brasil o Francia que sin necesidad de tener el balón en una cobtra te mete 2 goles y tu a intentar llegar al área de nuevo con otros 25425 pases a ver


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> España no puede estar entre las mejores no de broma. No tenemos ningún jugador que pueda desatascar un partido por golpe de genialidad cuando la cosa se ponga fea.
> 
> Somos como el Barça de Xavi del año pasado, capaz de ganar o perder con cualquiera y acabar segundo en la liga gracias a un juego de posesión y toque que pocos equipos por no tener grandes jugadores pueden contrarrestar. Pero te llega un Madrid o Bayern osea equipos como Brasil o Francia que sin necesidad de tener el balón en una cobtra te mete 2 goles y tu a intentar llegar al área de nuevo con otros 25425 pases a ver



ya como en 2008 no tenemos"estrellas"...ey pero tenemos la base de los que ganan euros sub 21s o llegan a semis de esos torneos ..


----------



## Charo afgana (15 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> España no puede estar entre las mejores no de broma. No tenemos ningún jugador que pueda desatascar un partido por golpe de genialidad cuando la cosa se ponga fea.
> 
> Somos como el Barça de Xavi del año pasado, capaz de ganar o perder con cualquiera y acabar segundo en la liga gracias a un juego de posesión y toque que pocos equipos por no tener grandes jugadores pueden contrarrestar. Pero te llega un Madrid o Bayern osea equipos como Brasil o Francia que sin necesidad de tener el balón en una cobtra te mete 2 goles y tu a intentar llegar al área de nuevo con otros 25425 pases a ver



Italia ganó la Eurocopa sin "estrellas",

jugó bien en equipo y la suerte del campeón, (pasó dos tandas de penaltis),

España tiene buenos jugadores en todas las líneas,
todo es posible.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Favoritas reales solo son dos:
> Brasil
> Francia
> 
> ...



Por favor, quita a España de candidata seria. Ponla en "puta chorra"


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (15 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> España no puede estar entre las mejores no de broma. No tenemos ningún jugador que pueda desatascar un partido por golpe de genialidad cuando la cosa se ponga fea.
> 
> Somos como el Barça de Xavi del año pasado, capaz de ganar o perder con cualquiera y acabar segundo en la liga gracias a un juego de posesión y toque que pocos equipos por no tener grandes jugadores pueden contrarrestar. Pero te llega un Madrid o Bayern osea equipos como Brasil o Francia que sin necesidad de tener el balón en una cobtra te mete 2 goles y tu a intentar llegar al área de nuevo con otros 25425 pases a ver



Las 4 semifinalistas de la última Eurocopa: Italia, Inglaterra, España, Dinamarca. Ninguna de ellas tiene cracks mundiales (como mucho proyectos de futuros cracks). Sí, por individualidades Francia y Brasil son las favoritas y están un escalón por encima de los demás. Pero el bloque importa muuucho, y como bloque somos muy competitivos. Ahí están los resultados recientes en la Eurocopa y las dos últimas Nations League, más los jóvenes que fueron plata olímpica. Sería absurdo decir que todas han sido por potra. Por supuesto que estamos capacitados para llegar a semis.


----------



## Charo afgana (15 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> España no puede estar entre las mejores no de broma. No tenemos ningún jugador que pueda desatascar un partido por golpe de genialidad cuando la cosa se ponga fea.
> 
> Somos como el Barça de Xavi del año pasado, capaz de ganar o perder con cualquiera y acabar segundo en la liga gracias a un juego de posesión y toque que pocos equipos por no tener grandes jugadores pueden contrarrestar. Pero te llega un Madrid o Bayern osea equipos como Brasil o Francia que sin necesidad de tener el balón en una cobtra te mete 2 goles y tu a intentar llegar al área de nuevo con otros 25425 pases a ver





Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Por favor, quita a España de candidata seria. Ponla en "puta chorra"



En el resto del mundo son incluso más optimistas que en España


----------



## jus (15 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ya como en 2008 no tenemos"estrellas"...ey pero tenemos la base de los que ganan euros sub 21s o llegan a semis de esos torneos ..



En 2008 teníamos a Torres qué menos. Y a Casillas y a Puyol

Y no meto a Xavi ni Iniesta ni a Villa que a lo mejor no habían explotado, de hecho Xavi gracias a Luis Aragonés que le dio el mando y la confianza empezó a despegar.

Y en 2008 Senna era el pivote defensivo perfecto todoterreno, y además estaban Xabi Alonso y Cesc jugando en el arsenal y liverpool siendo importantes.

La diferencia es que en 2008 españa era la nada en selecciones, tal cual es.

Hoy simplemente no tenemos jugadores top en ninguna parte, salvo Rodrigo en el City y Laporte (fuera de forma por lesión), el resto medianías puras gordas. es lo que hay


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> En 2008 teníamos a Torres qué menos. Y a Casillas y a Puyol
> 
> Y no meto a Xavi ni Iniesta ni a Villa que a lo mejor no habían explotado, de hecho Xavi gracias a Luis Aragonés que le dio el mando y la confianza empezó a despegar.
> 
> ...



medianias que ganan europeos sub21 y llegan a finales de olimpiadas ...
Y no veas tu lo que es ver a las categorias sub toparse con negros de edad dudosa ahi unos cuanto MAMADUES


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> España no puede estar entre las mejores no de broma. No tenemos ningún jugador que pueda desatascar un partido por golpe de genialidad cuando la cosa se ponga fea.
> 
> Somos como el Barça de Xavi del año pasado, capaz de ganar o perder con cualquiera y acabar segundo en la liga gracias a un juego de posesión y toque que pocos equipos por no tener grandes jugadores pueden contrarrestar. Pero te llega un Madrid o Bayern osea equipos como Brasil o Francia que sin necesidad de tener el balón en una cobtra te mete 2 goles y tu a intentar llegar al área de nuevo con otros 25425 pases a ver



Que si, que Francia/Brasil/Argentina te hacen 3 contras y te marcan 2 y te joden pa vino...

...pero son equipos que sin balón SUFREN y mucho porque no están acostumbrados a no llevar la manija del partido que jueguen.

Las grandes individualidades de esos equipos si no tienen el balón se desesperan y se cansan de correr, y como esas contras no se produzcan los tienes desactivados y hacen el mismo daño que haría un equipo muy inferior al tuyo.

Por ejemplo la final de Nations Francia-España: los franceses tuvieron la suerte de cara al empatar enseguida a 1 tras el gol de Oyarzabal, pero llevaban todo el partido a verlas venir. Tras el gol en offside de Mbappé ¿qué hicieron? pues lo que pudieron: defenderse acorralados en su área con 2 autobuses durante 20 minutos que las pasaron muy putas mirando pasar el balón sin pillarlo (como todo el partido) porque a punto estuvo España de empatar ya que creó varias ocasiones. Y hay que recordar que España llegaba a esa final con muchas bajas que ahora no tiene afortunadamente.

España es un equipo bastante compensado con dinamicas de equipo de club adquiridas. No tenemos delantero goleador y nuestra defensa es floja, pero es un riesgo que asume el entrenador porque cree que con su toque y asociación supera a cualquier rival y me remito de nuevo al ejemplo de final de nations.

Estamos en una tercera línea de candidatos junto a Alemania, Nederland, Uruguay y Dinamarca. Creo que no me dejo ninguno

La primera línea de favoritos es claramente Brasil, Francia y Argentina. La segunda son Inglaterra, Bélgica y Portugal y luego la tercera mencionada. Nuestro torneo sería llegar a cuartos y para ello quizá debamos especular y dejar que sea primera Alemania.

¿Por qué lo digo? porque prefiero medirme con Francia y europeas en el otro lado del cuadro que con Brasil/Argentina por el lado que te toca siendo primeros.

Pero vamos que le quede muy claro a todo el mundo que llegar a cuartos va a ser un éxito ya que este mundial es muy dificil en cuanto a cruces. El de 2018 en cambio no lo era y se perdió la ocasión de al menos entrar en el cuadro de honor de los 4 primeros por lo que todos ya sabemos.


----------



## jus (15 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Italia ganó la Eurocopa sin "estrellas",
> 
> jugó bien en equipo y la suerte del campeón, (pasó dos tandas de penaltis),
> 
> ...



El problema que no le tengo ninguna fe al juego del tikitaka aburrido por culero.

Italia gano esa euro sin "estrellas" pero jugando a un estilo de fútbol donde NO NECESITABA tener el balón para matarte con goles e hizo partidazos y de ahí salió una estrella llamada CHIESA que nos coló un gol en semis por cierto.


----------



## jus (15 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> medianias que ganan europeos sub21 y llegan a finales de olimpiadas ...
> Y no veas tu lo que es ver a las categorias sub toparse con negros de edad dudosa ahi unos cuanto MAMADUES



Las categorías inferiores no ayudan mucho para sacar grandes jugadores. Yo recuerdo a Bojan Kirkic meándose a todos y mira cómo acabó.

Ceballos se salió en una euro sub 21 y fabián y creo que asensio y mirad como están.


----------



## jus (15 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Que si, que Francia/Brasil/Argentina te hacen 3 contras y te marcan 2 y te joden pa vino...
> 
> ...pero son equipos que sin balón SUFREN y mucho porque no están acostumbrados a no llevar la manija del partido que jueguen.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo claro que como nos toque Brasil estamos fuera. SOmos el Barça de xavi sin lewandoski vs el Madrid de Valverde.... que puedes estar tocándola lo que quieras pero el valverde brasileño "neymar" te coge el balón y te la lía y con sus jugadores rápidos te matan el partido jugando a lo que ellos quieren. Tú has tenido la posesión y ellos el peligro, no se si me explico.

no quiero ni a brasil ni francia ni argentina, lamentablemente españa puede ganar a cualquiera pero también perder contra cualquiera


----------



## Mariano24 (15 Nov 2022)

La Eurocopa de 2020 fue la peor de los últimos años.


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2022)

*Creo que convocaron a Nico solo para poder hacer esto*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En el resto del mundo son incluso más optimistas que en España
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1261511




Jajajajaja España por delante de Alemania y Francia por detrás de brasil y argentina, te tienes que reír.


----------



## Charo afgana (15 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajajaja España por delante de Alemania y Francia por detrás de brasil y argentina, te tienes que reír.



Muy infravalorada Portugal en las apuestas,
es la cuarta selección más "cara".


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> Las categorías inferiores no ayudan mucho para sacar grandes jugadores. Yo recuerdo a Bojan Kirkic meándose a todos y mira cómo acabó.
> 
> Ceballos se salió en una euro sub 21 y fabián y creo que asensio y mirad como están.



La mitad de nuestra selección ha ganado un europeo sub..
Bojan se rompió 2 veces el cruzado ..pero bueno..


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2022)

*Solo quiero activar el gafe*


----------



## Uomo82 (15 Nov 2022)

España si llega a cuartos ya se puede dar con un canto en los dientes, al final si fuera director deportivo de un Madrid, City, Bayern...de la selección a quien fichas para dar un salto de calidad a la plantilla? Y encima este año que llegan las estrellas en plena forma a mitad de temporada menos aún, para mi Brasil y Francia serían los más favoritos.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Nov 2022)

Sí, joder, sí; Shakira en la apertvra








Shakira abrirá el Mundial de Qatar tras rechazar Rod Stewart un millón de euros «por principios»


El himno mundialista oficial de este año es un tema pegadizo que se llama 'Hayya Hayya (Better together)'




www.canarias7.es


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Muy infravalorada Portugal en las apuestas,
> es la cuarta selección más "cara".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1261636




Senegal por delante de México o estados unidos.... 

Gales por delante de Japón....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sí, joder, sí; Shakira en la apertvra
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo sabía joder, no hay mundial sin Shakira!!!

Vamos shaki a defender los derechos de las mujeres en el país con más libertad para ellas!!!! 

que no vamos a ver un bailecito de los suyos allí ni cotiza, será algo light


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2022)

Nagatomo a punto de jugar si cuarto mundial, 36 años. 

Para fukuoka sería su primer mundial


----------



## Luke I'm your father (15 Nov 2022)

¿A cuanto se paga Ignacio Williams como MVP del Mundial?


----------



## Charo afgana (15 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Senegal por delante de México o estados unidos....
> 
> Gales por delante de Japón....



Es el mercado hamijo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Nov 2022)

__





Cargando…






twitter.com


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajajaja España por delante de Alemania y Francia por detrás de brasil y argentina, te tienes que reír.



Por delante de Francia no, rascanalgas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2022)

Primeros desmayos al paso da las estrellas:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Nov 2022)




----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> Yo tengo claro que como nos toque Brasil estamos fuera. SOmos el Barça de xavi sin lewandoski vs el Madrid de Valverde.... que puedes estar tocándola lo que quieras pero el valverde brasileño "neymar" te coge el balón y te la lía y con sus jugadores rápidos te matan el partido jugando a lo que ellos quieren. Tú has tenido la posesión y ellos el peligro, no se si me explico.
> 
> no quiero ni a brasil ni francia ni argentina, lamentablemente españa puede ganar a cualquiera pero también perder contra cualquiera



Por eso hay que tener picardía y especular

Lo más probable es que Brasil sea campeona de su grupo, así que hay que evitarla en cuartos y no sólo por su potencial futbolístico sino porque su federación es muy influyente en FIFA y en caso de duda la más tetuda...y la más tetuda será brasileña seguramente.

En cambio si quedamos segundos (que es lo que quiere Alemania también) te cruzas por el otro lado como mucho con una fuerte (Francia) y el resto son fuertes pero no más que España.

Así que este mundial no va sólo de jugar bien o mal o aburrido o divertido, sino de ser cucos y sobrevivir buscando el mejor camino para enfrentar a los cocos (Brasil y Argentina) cuanto más cerca de la final mejor. Lo que no nos debe pasar nunca (que nos ha pasado otras veces) es ganar el grupo para que el segundo tenga mejor camino y llegue más lejos que nosotros (Ejemplo: Ucrania en 2006)

Dicho esto hay que fijarse en un detalle en el que pocos reparan:

El grupo de España es puñetero como pocos, porque a parte de Alemania los otros 2 rivales NO SON las marías que algunos creen, sobretodo Japón y un poco menos Costa Rica. Por lo tanto no hay que descartar que se pueda caer en primera fase. Y no sería algo imposible. Sería una decepción eso sí, pero peor están otros que ni vienen como Italia o Colombia.


----------



## Euron G. (15 Nov 2022)

Antes teníamos a David Villa (el mejor delantero español que yo he visto) y ahora a una banda de tuercebotas.

El resultado es claro.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (15 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajajaja España por delante de Alemania y Francia por detrás de brasil y argentina, te tienes que reír.



Brasil y Francia son mejores que España, hasta ahí de acuerdo. Lo de Argentina es más discutible. Pero estás diciendo que también Alemania es mejor que España y que poner más favorita a España es de risa?. El hecho objetivo es que en las 5 últimas competiciones (mundial 18, Euro 21 y las 3 Nations League) España ha quedado, en todas, mejor que Alemania. Y en cuanto a jugadores, tiene Alemania algún Mbappé, Halaand o Lewandowski que te resuelva el partido en una jugada como para considerarlos mejores que nosotros? (no).


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (15 Nov 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> ¿A cuanto se paga Ignacio Williams como MVP del Mundial?



Te da para comprarle Twitter a Elon Musk.


----------



## VandeBel (15 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> Las categorías inferiores no ayudan mucho para sacar grandes jugadores. Yo recuerdo a Bojan Kirkic meándose a todos y mira cómo acabó.
> 
> Ceballos se salió en una euro sub 21 y fabián y creo que asensio y mirad como están.



Y tanto. En aquel mundial sub 20 que ganamos, Pablo Couñago parecía que iba a ser un 9 de época...


----------



## VandeBel (15 Nov 2022)

Qué me he perdido para que Argentina esté en el top-3 de favoritas? Pero si tienen media plantilla llena de jugadores mediocres.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (15 Nov 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Te da para comprarle Twitter a Elon Musk.



Con qué meta tres goles en primera fase y se lo lleve un jeque me vale. 

La ficha más alta de la plantilla un delantero que no mete ni 10 goles al año y que solo te vale para jugar a algo que no sabemos jugar.


----------



## Charlatan (15 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Antes teníamos a David Villa (el mejor delantero español que yo he visto) y ahora a una banda de tuercebotas.
> 
> El resultado es claro.



el gol a chile con la zurda es de super crack..........


----------



## Charlatan (15 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Portugal tiene un equipazo,
> 
> de todas formas estos torneos cortos son impredecibles,
> te clasificas en fase de grupos, (lo normal),
> ...



portugal esta en un grupo jodido.....como empiece mal le va a pasar lo de corea-japon............


----------



## eltonelero (15 Nov 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Qué me he perdido para que Argentina esté en el top-3 de favoritas? Pero si tienen media plantilla llena de jugadores mediocres.



que van a intentar contra viento y marea que el hormonado gane un mundial antes de que se retire.


----------



## Artigas (15 Nov 2022)

Éste tiene que ser el hit del Mundial:


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> que van a intentar contra viento y marea que el hormonado gane un mundial antes de que se retire.



Ademas de que va enziscao el tío a por ello...

lleva reservandose más que en ningún mundial anterior y eso que abusó del barsa en ese sentido en casi todos los que ha jugado.

Como no lo gane es posible que entre en depresión


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Qué me he perdido para que Argentina esté en el top-3 de favoritas? Pero si tienen media plantilla llena de jugadores mediocres.



tiene al enano,,y seguramente la ayuda de la FIFA


----------



## Luke I'm your father (15 Nov 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> Éste tiene que ser el hit del Mundial:



Este foro DEBERÍA abrir un hilo de insultos castizos durante el mundial y mantener el pulso a los argentos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2022)

tiene gracia buceando por la web,,cuando la perfida albion gana un sub algo,,,esta todo en HD,, pero encontrar nuestras victorias tienes que recurrir a webs en arabe


----------



## thx (15 Nov 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> Éste tiene que ser el hit del Mundial:



Venia a poner lo mismo, tamadre Xd.
Jajajaja... Francia y su diversidad XD.


----------



## Charlatan (15 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ademas de que va enziscao el tío a por ello...
> 
> lleva reservandose más que en ningún mundial anterior y eso que abusó del barsa en ese sentido en casi todos los que ha jugado.
> 
> Como no lo gane es posible que entre en depresión



no tiene equipo ni portero,ni defensas ni centrocampistas...solo ataque........


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> no tiene equipo ni portero,ni defensas ni centrocampistas...solo ataque........



ya vismo lo que paso con eso en rusia...el equipo argetino era un 2- 3-5 CON Messi en la parque del campo que desease..y encima ponen a willy caballero 4 AÑOS TARDE..cuando era suplente de suplentes del chelsea...


----------



## t_chip (15 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sí, joder, sí; Shakira en la apertvra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por esto se ha retirado Piqué.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Charo afgana (15 Nov 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Por esto se ha retirado Piqué.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Piqué está percutiendo una pelvis premium de chortina de 23 años,

la vieja esa que se ponga a cantar a los moronegros el Waka Waka


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Brasil y Francia son mejores que España, hasta ahí de acuerdo. Lo de Argentina es más discutible. Pero estás diciendo que también Alemania es mejor que España y que poner más favorita a España es de risa?. El hecho objetivo es que en las 5 últimas competiciones (mundial 18, Euro 21 y las 3 Nations League) España ha quedado, en todas, mejor que Alemania. Y en cuanto a jugadores, tiene Alemania algún Mbappé, Halaand o Lewandowski que te resuelva el partido en una jugada como para considerarlos mejores que nosotros? (no).




Alemania es ni más ni menos que la mejor selección europea de la historia y posiblemente del mundo, España ha tenido como el Barcelona un ciclo increíble, pero como el Barcelona también vuelve a su mediocridad.

Alemania tiene un gen competitivo que Ninguna selección tiene, ninguna, te recuerdo.

Que el cuñadismo de las semifinales de la última Eurocopa no os ciegue, que cualquier nos podía haber llegado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2022)

Waka Waka eee eeee 
Waka Waka eooo eoo 

Veréis cuando empiecen las inmolaciones y tapen las desapariciones de turistas...


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (15 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Alemania es ni más ni menos que la mejor selección europea de la historia y posiblemente del mundo, España ha tenido como el Barcelona un ciclo increíble, pero como el Barcelona también vuelve a su mediocridad.
> 
> Alemania tiene un gen competitivo que Ninguna selección tiene, ninguna, te recuerdo.
> 
> Que el cuñadismo de las semifinales de la última Eurocopa no os ciegue, que cualquier nos podía haber llegado.



Eso es pensamiento mágico. El "gen competitivo" no es un gen biológico que se transmita de una generación a otra como el color del pelo o los ojos. Es una virtud adquirida a base de una buena escuela de entrenamiento mental, desde infantiles, más allá del físico y técnico. Si esa escuela hace mal las cosas ese "gen" no es tal por mucho palmarés que tengan las generaciones anteriores. Y no, la actual generación alemana no ha demostrado tener gen competitivo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Piqué está percutiendo una pelvis premium de chortina de 23 años,
> 
> la vieja esa que se ponga a cantar a los moronegros el Waka Waka



shakira esta en mejor forma que pique


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Eso es pensamiento mágico. El "gen competitivo" no es un gen biológico que se transmita de una generación a otra como el color del pelo o los ojos. Es una virtud adquirida a base de una buena escuela de entrenamiento mental, desde infantiles, más allá del físico y técnico. Si esa escuela hace mal las cosas ese "gen" no es tal por mucho palmarés que tengan las generaciones anteriores. Y no, la actual generación alemana no ha demostrado tener gen competitivo.



Un alemán con el.mismo talento que un español siempre será más competitivo, siempre, por simple cultura.
Otra cosa es la generación de talentosos de cojones que tuvimos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2022)

Los animalistas no dicen nada de esto? 

 

Que hacen pegandose a cuadros de Goya?? Ahh que estos si les dices algo se inmolan y tal y no mola ehh


----------



## sirulo (15 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Un alemán con el.mismo talento que un español siempre será más competitivo, siempre, por simple cultura.
> Otra cosa es la generación de talentosos de cojones que tuvimos.



Todo lo competitivos que tú quieras,pero llevan mamando cipote español ya unos años...pero a dos carrillos,eh.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (15 Nov 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (16 Nov 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1262220



Ese mundial de 1934 era de España,
se cepilló a Brasil y cayó contra la anfitriona Italia que tenía que ganar si o si,

para los cronistas es uno de los mayores escándalos de la historia de los mundiales,

dieron tantas hostias que siete jugadores de España no pudieron jugar el desempate,

Zamora acabó con dos costillas rotas, anularon dos goles, etc, etc.

*"Para empatar, me hicieron falta. Schiavio me alcanzó con dos soberbios puñetazos que me enviaron a sentarme al fondo de la red."*
  

Esos mundiales antiguos realmente valen una mierda. 









Italia 1934: España fue apeada con escándalo


España fue apeada por Italia con polémica arbitral




www.sport.es













Nos birlaron el partido" (Ricardo Zamora, 1934)


Juan José Lahuerta Madrid, 1 jun (EFE).- Pocos jugadores han sido tan claros como Ricardo Zamora a la hora de expresar su indignación por un mal arbitraje. Y razón no




www.lavanguardia.com













La batalla de Florencia


ntes de 1934 Italia y España se habían visto las caras 10 veces. 4 de ellas en partido oficial correspondiente al torneo de fútbol de los Juegos Olímpicos y




odioeternoalfutbolmoderno.es


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Alemania es ni más ni menos que la mejor selección europea de la historia y posiblemente del mundo, España ha tenido como el Barcelona un ciclo increíble, pero como el Barcelona también vuelve a su mediocridad.
> 
> Alemania tiene un gen competitivo que Ninguna selección tiene, ninguna, te recuerdo.
> 
> Que el cuñadismo de las semifinales de la última Eurocopa no os ciegue, que cualquier nos podía haber llegado.



TENÍA. La multiculturalidad también le está pasando factura.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Un alemán con el.mismo talento que un español siempre será más competitivo, siempre, por simple cultura.
> Otra cosa es la generación de talentosos de cojones que tuvimos.



Hace 15 años o más. Sané, Gnabry o Rudiger juegan con Alemania pero no son "alemanes" ni lo van a ser nunca. Su entrega jamás será la un alemán.


----------



## Davistt (16 Nov 2022)

La unica opción de que España vuelva a ganar algo es que se llene el equipo de negros fuertes como el Madrid o la Selección Franchute


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2022)

Buenos días compañeros, @Obiwanchernobil en directo informando desde catar, hoy es el turno de las selecciones europeas, aficionados de Francia en el aeropuerto, esos sí que son fans:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2022)

Vamos!!! Por fin llega España!!! 
Eso que llevan en la mano son bubuzellas?


----------



## naburiano (16 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Por eso hay que tener picardía y especular
> 
> Lo más probable es que Brasil sea campeona de su grupo, así que hay que evitarla en cuartos y no sólo por su potencial futbolístico sino porque su federación es muy influyente en FIFA y en caso de duda la más tetuda...y la más tetuda será brasileña seguramente.
> 
> ...



Creo que hay equipo para ganarles perfectamente, de todas maneras, Japón tiene mejor equipo del que parece.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Nov 2022)

Davistt dijo:


> La unica opción de que España vuelva a ganar algo es que se llene el equipo de negros fuertes como el Madrid o la Selección Franchute



los negros se agotan rapido


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Nov 2022)

Davistt dijo:


> La unica opción de que España vuelva a ganar algo es que se llene el equipo de negros fuertes como el Madrid o la Selección Franchute


----------



## Covid Bryant (16 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Por eso hay que tener picardía y especular
> 
> Lo más probable es que Brasil sea campeona de su grupo, así que hay que evitarla en cuartos y no sólo por su potencial futbolístico sino porque su federación es muy influyente en FIFA y en caso de duda la más tetuda...y la más tetuda será brasileña seguramente.
> 
> ...



Menudo SUBNORMAL.

Japón y tosta rica son putas mierdas, tarao. Sí hezpein no pasa de grupos es un ridículo histórico al nivel clemente.


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2022)

*Salen a la luz las imágenes que explican lo que ha pasado entre Cristiano y Cancelo*

Tras el vídeo polémico que ha sido comentado en redes, ha salido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2022)

Tensión en la TV catarí:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Menudo SUBNORMAL.
> 
> Japón y tosta rica son putas mierdas, tarao. Sí hezpein no pasa de grupos es un ridículo histórico al nivel clemente.



Japón hace muchos años que ha dejado de ser una selección de otakus y frikis, están muy bien estructurados y trabajados tácticamente, físicamente son mejores (corren más) y desde hace 10 años tiene jugadores tecnicos de calidad.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Japón hace muchos años que ha dejado de ser una selección de otakus y frikis, están muy bien estructurados y trabajados tácticamente, físicamente son mejores (corren más) y desde hace 10 años tiene jugadores tecnicos de calidad.



y por eso aparcaran el autobus con un 5-4-1 COMO EN las ultimas olimpiadas


----------



## Covid Bryant (16 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Japón hace muchos años que ha dejado de ser una selección de otakus y frikis, están muy bien estructurados y trabajados tácticamente, físicamente son mejores (corren más) y desde hace 10 años tiene jugadores tecnicos de calidad.



Pero si va shibasaki que es más malo que uno de 4a de aquí.


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2022)

*Shakira dice "no" al Mundial de Qatar*

La artista colombiana sigue los pasos de Dua Lipa y Rod Stewart, y declina la oferta para participar en la ceremonia de apertura de este domingo.


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2022)

Bvena fotoc ahí charificada


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (16 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hace 15 años o más. Sané, Gnabry o Rudiger juegan con Alemania pero no son "alemanes" ni lo van a ser nunca. Su entrega jamás será la un alemán.



Joer, parece que nadie recuerda que Alemania le metio SIETE a Brasil en Maracaná y se llevo el Mundial del 2014.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Joer, parece que nadie recuerda que Alemania le metio SIETE a Brasil en Maracaná y se llevo el Mundial del 2014.



Si el karma de abuchear a España hasta en los entrenamientos..se cobro con creces..fuimos la selección más abucheada de todo el torneo..


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Joer, parece que nadie recuerda que Alemania le metio SIETE a Brasil en Maracaná y se llevo el Mundial del 2014.



Ni más ni menos, pero en burbuja España es más competitiva que Alemania


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ni más ni menos, pero en burbuja España es más competitiva que Alemania



No fue en el Maracaná por desgracia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Shakira dice "no" al Mundial de Qatar*
> 
> La artista colombiana sigue los pasos de Dua Lipa y Rod Stewart, y declina la oferta para participar en la ceremonia de apertura de este domingo.



Pero los mohameds que están esperando al último día para contratar gente
La dirían que con burka o algo de eso.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero los mohameds que están esperando al último día para contratar gente
> La dirían que con burka o algo de eso.



Será el peor mundial de la historia..y solo por eso seguro que lo ganamos..para seguir con nuestra tradición infame


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ni más ni menos, pero en burbuja España es más competitiva que Alemania



¿Y desde entonces qué han hecho? En el Mundial 2018 tuvieron su peor actuación de la historia. En la euro del año pasado hicieron el ridículo. En la neishons ni se les ha visto en ninguna edición.


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ni más ni menos, pero en burbuja España es más competitiva que Alemania



Halemania en la Nations Lig fue sido de las más bluf de todo el campeonato en todo lo que llevamos del siglo XXI, Hungría no va a Qagar'22 y aún asín le mojó la oreja, se clasificaron en un grvpo cvyos máximos rivales fueron Rvmanía y los yogures macedonios, si lo pensamos friamente vamos a ser de los grvpos más demigrantes del mondial


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Halemania en la Nations Lig fue sido de las más bluf de todo el campeonato en todo lo que llevamos del siglo XXI, Hungría no va a Qagar'22 y aún asín le mojó la oreja, se clasificaron en un grvpo cvyos máximos rivales fueron Rvmanía y los yogures macedonios, si lo pensamos friamente vamos a ser de los grvpos más demigrantes del mondial



Japón primera de grupo,

ahí lo dejo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Japón primera de grupo,
> 
> ahí lo dejo.



Yo no lo descarto. España va a ir al 0-0 y Alemania la puede cagar con España y con Japón. A poco que Japón nos la líe a alguno de los dos, se mete primera.


----------



## Manteka (16 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Es por el Cambio Climático


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo no lo descarto. España va a ir al 0-0 y Alemania la puede cagar con España y con Japón. A poco que Japón nos la líe a alguno de los dos, se mete primera.



Japón se cepilla a Costa Rica sin despeinarse,

y algo rascará contra Alemania o España,

para mi las tres están parejas en posibilidades.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Halemania en la Nations Lig fue sido de las más bluf de todo el campeonato en todo lo que llevamos del siglo XXI, Hungría no va a Qagar'22 y aún asín le mojó la oreja, se clasificaron en un grvpo cvyos máximos rivales fueron Rvmanía y los yogures macedonios, si lo pensamos friamente vamos a ser de los grvpos más demigrantes del mondial



Japón fue segunda en su grupo tras Arabia Saudí casi no se clasifican.


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Japón fue segunda en su grupo tras Arabia Saudí casi no se clasifican.



Entonces Tosta Rica primera de grvpo, que cvando hvbo el sorteo ni siquiera se sabía quién iba a ir y le ganó a la todopoderosa Nueva Zelanda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Entonces Tosta Rica primera de grvpo, que cvando hvbo el sorteo ni siquiera se sabía quién iba a ir y le ganó a la todopoderosa Nueva Zelanda



Lo que digo es que no pensemos que el grupo es gran cosa. Tosta Rica es la peor y lo normal es que ni puntúen, pero las otras 3 están muy parejas.


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Japón primera de grupo,
> 
> ahí lo dejo.



Mejor...si nosotros somos segundos claro


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Mejor...si nosotros somos segundos claro



No estaría mal,

aunque ya ves en el 2018,

a España le tocó el lado fácil camino a la final y la cagó con Rusia.


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No estaría mal,
> 
> aunque ya ves en el 2018,
> 
> a España le tocó el lado fácil camino a la final y la cagó con Rusia.



Pero porque no había nadie al volante y los jugadores "pechearon" en octavos como dicen nuestros amijos los gauchitos...y ojo que estaba Iago Aspas y no nos salvó del fiasco

En condiciones normales con este equipo y entrenador nos va a ir mejor por el lado en el que esté Francia que por el lado en el que está Brasil.

Como ya he escrito a Brasil y Argentina hay que enfrentarlos lo más cerca posible de la final y no en octavos o cuartos que la presión la tienes tú. En semis o final la presión la tienen ellos que están obligados a ganar el torneo y es cuando los tienes a huevo para machacarlos como Alemania a Brasil en 2014.

Y otra cosa muy importante que ya he dicho: demasiadas veces España gana el grupo y luego tiene peor camino que el segundo y este termina llegando más lejos que nosotros, como Ucrania en 2006 que llegó a cuartos evitando al coco Francia y se había comido un 4-0 que le metió España en primera fase. Eso de especular hay que tenerlo muy presente y si hay que empatar o incluso palmar a la italiana pues se hace y listo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Halemania en la Nations Lig fue sido de las más bluf de todo el campeonato en todo lo que llevamos del siglo XXI, Hungría no va a Qagar'22 y aún asín le mojó la oreja, se clasificaron en un grvpo cvyos máximos rivales fueron Rvmanía y los yogures macedonios, si lo pensamos friamente vamos a ser de los grvpos más demigrantes del mondial




_Sii joder síii!!! En Alemania no son competitivos porque no han ganado ninguna nations legue, la competición más importante y seguida del mundo  me estáis diciendo de verdad que porque alemania ha tenido dos malos torneos somos más competitivos que los alemanes....

pero que llevamos a morralla y Eric García joder, y la otra mitad de la plantilla son de la agencia de representación que tienen tres azulgranas _


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Entonces Tosta Rica primera de grvpo, que cvando hvbo el sorteo ni siquiera se sabía quién iba a ir y le ganó a la todopoderosa Nueva Zelanda



 

Tosta Rica winners!!! 

*#teamtostarica*


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> _Sii joder síii!!! En Alemania no son competitivos porque no han ganado ninguna nations legue, la competición más importante y seguida del mundo  me estáis diciendo de verdad que porque alemania ha tenido dos malos torneos somos más competitivos que los alemanes....
> 
> pero que llevamos a morralla y Eric García joder, y la otra mitad de la plantilla son de la agencia de representación que tienen tres azulgranas _



Mvcho reirse pero Müller lleva menos goles que Morralla


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Mvcho reirse pero Müller lleva menos goles que Morralla



Madre mía, comparar a un leyenda con morralla, Muller no es delantero por cierto, morralla si.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2022)

Eheh,que Argentina le está ganando a los Emiratos Arabes.









Emiratos - Argentina, en vivo: Amistosos Internacionales en directo


Seguí el partido, en vivo y en directo, del Emiratos Árabes vs Argentina correspondiente a los preparatorios del Mundial de Qatar, en As.com.




argentina.as.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Eheh,que Argentina le está ganando a los Emiratos Arabes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Canal??


----------



## Vikingo2016 (16 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Mvcho reirse pero Müller lleva menos goles que Morralla



Müller es campeón de Europa y del mundo. 

Morata no.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Canal??



NPI, supongo que ninguno.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Müller es campeón de Europa y del mundo.
> 
> Morata no.




Müller es futbolista.

Morralla no.


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2022)

*Marruecos vuelve a reclamar jugadores*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2022)

Alineación de UAE:


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Nov 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Müller es campeón de Europa y del mundo.
> 
> Morata no.


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2022)

Estoy viendo la rueda de prensa de Luis Enrique y menuda sacada de polla que les hace a los periodistas


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Estoy viendo la rueda de prensa de Luis Enrique y menuda sacada de polla que les hace a los periodistas



Menudo flipao Rodri,

"Entre jugadores inteligentes nos entendemos"
"Cuando me puse de central el equipo mejoró "
"De joven yo era muy maduro"
"Son grandes entrenadores, los he tenido a los dos y mira el nivel que tengo ahora "

Ha dejado varias perlas,
está encantado de conocerse


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2022)

Por el poder de greiskulll!!
Me arrasco la bolsa escrotal!!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2022)

La favorita de Obi acaba de marcar en el 79 contra la superpoderosa Omán.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Menudo flipao Rodri,
> 
> "Entre jugadores inteligentes nos entendemos"
> "Cuando me puse de central el equipo mejoró "
> ...



Son chavales millonarios y con tías que se les tiran a la polla en cada paso. Viven en una burbuja.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Canal??



Vomistar ha habilitado unos canales y echan algunos partidos por ahí. Ve a rociarte a la vecina.


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2022)

*Goleada antes de Qatar*

‘Manita’ de la albiceleste ante Emiratos Árabes antes de partir a Qatar 2022. Goles de Julián Álvarez, Correa Messi y doblete de Di María para cerrar el partido.


----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La favorita de Obi acaba de marcar en el 79 contra la superpoderosa Omán.



Ahora sólo falta saber dónde está Omán


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Goleada antes de Qatar*
> 
> ‘Manita’ de la albiceleste ante Emiratos Árabes antes de partir a Qatar 2022. Goles de Julián Álvarez, Correa Messi y doblete de Di María para cerrar el partido.



Que están a un partido del récord de invictos,

Emiratos Árabes, Jamaica, Honduras, Estonia...










La Scaloneta quedó a un partido del mayor invicto en la historia del fútbol de Selecciones


Argentina superó 5-0 a Emiratos Árabes y sigue su racha en la previa del Mundial.




www.elgrafico.com.ar


----------



## kabeljau (16 Nov 2022)

¿Alguien sabe si al acabar los partidos hay entretenimientos de ver ahorcar maricones?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (16 Nov 2022)

Nkunku se pierde el mondial ahibalahoastia
Kolo Muani replaces injured Nkunku in France squad 

Menos mal que está Kolo


----------



## LMLights (16 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Salen a la luz las imágenes que explican lo que ha pasado entre Cristiano y Cancelo*
> 
> Tras el vídeo polémico que ha sido comentado en redes, ha salido











La profecía que predice quién ganaría el Mundial: se cumplió en 2010, 2014 y 2018


Una casualidad en la relación entre los máximos goleadores de cada eurocopa anterior a un mundial y su selección hace que se pueda cumplir por cuarta vez.




as.com





El Niñato llega enfurrañado, o le dejas ganar el mundial o se lleva el balón.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No estaría mal,
> 
> aunque ya ves en el 2018,
> 
> a España le tocó el lado fácil camino a la final y la cagó con Rusia.



normal SIN ENTRENADOR... teniamos la mejor seleccion que he visto en mi vida,,y va el PUTO calvo lo arruina todo..y luego para rematar HIERRO plagio el tiki taka plano de la epoca decadente de delbosque....no LOPETEGUI nunca quitaba a diego costa..de hecho hasta lo usaba CON ASPAS y todo


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Vaya crack, con dos cojones.


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> normal SIN ENTRENADOR... teniamos la mejor seleccion que he visto en mi vida,,y va el PUTO calvo lo arruina todo..y luego para rematar HIERRO plagio el tiki taka plano de la epoca decadente de delbosque....no LOPETEGUI nunca quitaba a diego costa..de hecho hasta lo usaba CON ASPAS y todo



Lo gracioso es que empieza el partido con Costa, y se ponen a tocar y tocar...

y en los últimos minutos (en el 80), saca a Costa y mete a Iago Aspas para colgarle balones a la desesperada.
   

Lo normal es meter a Aspas por un lateral y jugar con defensa de tres,
pero no sacar al que mejor va por arriba 

Que desastre de partido.


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Marruecos vuelve a reclamar jugadores*



A este chaval yo le hubiera llevado

No sé por qué no le gusta porque es bastante bueno y encajaría perfectamente tanto en el grupo como en el esquema.

Al final se queman y se van a otra selección y todo por no estar atentos ni tener un mínimo de tacto como el que tienen con Ansu Fati, que es un caso parecido que renuncia a su selección por jugar en otra más competitiva. Por eso creo que va en buena medida, y me parece muy bien ya que el jugador hace un sacrificio y se lo deben de compensar.

Al final Brahim se cansará y se lo llevaran


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Nov 2022)

México acaba de perder contra Suecia,

recordemos que Suecia acaba de bajar a la "liga C", donde están Kosovo, Luxemburgo o Islas Feroe entre otras.

Me río del invicto y favoritismo de Argentina por jugar con Chile, Bolivia, Venezuela y mierdas similares.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que empieza el partido con Costa, y se ponen a tocar y tocar...
> 
> y en los últimos minutos (en el 80), saca a Costa y mete a Iago Aspas para colgarle balones a la desesperada.
> 
> ...



lo que hubiera hecho lopetegui es como el partido ante israel...4-4-2 con isco en la MEDIA PUNTA... Y luego quitas a silva y pones a aspas en la doble punta..total rusia tenia el autobus en plan defensa de KURSK... Ç

PERO lo que hizo hierro fue un desastre...para que cojones iba isco a recoger la pelota a degea.... ¿


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> México acaba de perder contra Suecia,
> 
> recordemos que Suecia acaba de bajar a la "liga C", donde están Kosovo, Luxemburgo o Islas Feroe entre otras.
> 
> Me río del invicto y favoritismo de Argentina por jugar con Chile, Bolivia, Venezuela y mierdas similares.



bueno ahi veo el MURO DE ESCUDOS vikingo de suecia de recuerdo de la euro y el clasificatorio 5 -4- 1 y al negro isaak para una contra


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)

A todo esto, los partidos denigrantes (no me refiero a los de España) en que TV los ponen, a mi lo que me gusta es ver los frikis partidos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A todo esto, los partidos denigrantes (no me refiero a los de España) en que TV los ponen, a mi lo que me gusta es ver los frikis partidos



Abonate a golmundial caratrucha

Te levantan 19,99 lereles y ves todo el mundial en cualquier dispositivo. Pertenecen a gol tv

Yo los veo en plan patapalo por supuesto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Nov 2022)

Mierda. Nos acaba de empatar Irán.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Abonate a golmundial caratrucha
> 
> Te levantan 19,99 lereles y ves todo el mundial en cualquier dispositivo. Pertenecen a gol tv
> 
> Yo los veo en plan patapalo por supuesto



Financiar países retrogrados y corrvptos, una gran idea


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Nov 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1262276
> Ver archivo adjunto 1262277
> Ver archivo adjunto 1262278
> Ver archivo adjunto 1262279
> ...





Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1262276
> Ver archivo adjunto 1262277
> Ver archivo adjunto 1262278
> Ver archivo adjunto 1262279
> ...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Abonate a golmundial caratrucha
> 
> Te levantan 19,99 lereles y ves todo el mundial en cualquier dispositivo. Pertenecen a gol tv
> 
> Yo los veo en plan patapalo por supuesto




19.99 por ver los partidos de las selecciones denigrantes?? Si siempre los han dado en abierto no.
Dame más datos sobre el sistema patapalo Braulio.


----------



## Artigas (17 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> México acaba de perder contra Suecia,
> 
> recordemos que Suecia acaba de bajar a la "liga C", donde están Kosovo, Luxemburgo o Islas Feroe entre otras.






No fue hace tanto...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)

Melodías apoya a la selección:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)

No ha convocado a Adama???


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)

Bueno compañeros, en una hora tenemos el apasionante ghana-suiza...
Por supuesto realizaremos una cobertura especial de este esperado partido


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2022)

Yo voy con Dinamarca.

Lo hicieron en 1992, repitámoslo.

Francia o Argentina comerán rabo gran danés.


----------



## cepeda33 (17 Nov 2022)

La seleccion española visita un orfanato.

"dan pena, mirales, esa cara de tristeza, sin tener ninguna esperanza". Dijo un huerfanito.


----------



## xilebo (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)

Madre mía conpañeros!!!!! 
Comienza el encuentro!!!
Iñaki Williams titular con Ghana, la gran estrella mundial!!!!!


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Nov 2022)

Artigas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1263475
> 
> 
> No fue hace tanto...



Eso díselo a los panchos que creen que selecciones como Suecia, Escocia, Noruega, Ucrania, Grecia, Eslovaquia, etc, etc son malas,

"Los grupos de clasificación europea son un chiste gñe"

Cuando la realidad es que una selección como Suecia que está en las *LIGA C *de la Nations League podría ganar una Copa América perfectamente,
(Con algo de suerte, al igual que una Colombia por ejemplo).

No hay copa más sobrevalorada que la Copa América.

ese es mi punto.

* Ya Concacaf, Copa Oro y esas mierdas ni me meto.


----------



## jus (17 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Eso díselo a los panchos que creen que selecciones como Suecia, Escocia, Noruega, Ucrania, Grecia, Eslovaquia, etc, etc son malas,
> 
> "Los grupos de clasificación europea son un chiste gñe"
> 
> ...



Por eso me repito que la copa America debería ser la de todo el continente.

Es que la copa de america llamarla así por ser solo las selecciones de sudamerica es un chiste.

La copa de America tendría hoy más prestigio si la jugaran EEUU, Canada, Mexico y países de centro américa, eso daría más repercusión a la cita


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> Por eso me repito que la copa America debería ser la de todo el continente.
> 
> Es que la copa de america llamarla así por ser solo las selecciones de sudamerica es un chiste.
> 
> La copa de America tendría hoy más prestigio si la jugaran EEUU, Canada, Mexico y países de centro américa, eso daría más repercusión a la cita



Así tendría un poco más de nivel, Panamá, Costa Rica, Canadá, USA y México podrían dar algún susto,

pero seguiría siendo mejor a una Eurocopa,

la Copa América se han celebrado tropecientas, algunas veces entre cuatro gatos cada puto año,
(Parecía el trofeo Carranza),
Bolivia, Venezuela o Ecuador eran basura hace décadas,

mientras que en Europa selecciones como URSS, Checoslovaquia, Yugoslavia, Bulgaria, Hungría, Suecia, Rumania, etc, etc fueron en su momento top mundiales.

Un chiste la Copa AMIÉRDICA.
Y todavía hay subnormales que sueltan el..."15 copas América papá".


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No ha convocado a Adama???



Que vuelva Catanha.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)

Madre mía compañeros que espectáculo!!! Descanso en el ghana-suiza, es un no parar de skills!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Nov 2022)

El mundial mas mierder que recuerdo, bueno realmente cada mundial que ha sucedido al siguiente lo he encontrado mas coñazo, no se si será la edad, o que el futbol esta decayendo. Al menos me entretendre viendo el ridiculo de la selección.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (17 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Eso díselo a los panchos que creen que selecciones como Suecia, Escocia, Noruega, Ucrania, Grecia, Eslovaquia, etc, etc son malas,
> 
> "Los grupos de clasificación europea son un chiste gñe"
> 
> ...




Lo de los sudamericanos sacando pecho en los comentarios del As y en el Marca es de traca. Luego los hechos objetivos son los que son: de los 4 últimos mundiales, son europeos todos los campeones (Italia, España, Alemania, Francia), 3 de los subcampeones (Francia, Holanda, Croacia), todos los terceros (Alemania, Alemania, Holanda, Bélgica) y 2 de los cuartos (Portugal, Inglaterra). 13 de los últimos 16 semifinalistas, ocupados por hasta 9 equipos distintos. Pero boludo ché, que es mejor el fútbol sudamericano y que Colombia, Chile, Ecuador, Perú y Paraguay son grandísimos equipos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)

Sigue el empate a cero entre los leones de Ghana y los tigres de Suiza!! Madre mía fútbol espectáculo!! Una muestra de lo que se nos viene con este mundial!!!!


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Nov 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Lo de los sudamericanos sacando pecho en los comentarios del As y en el Marca es de traca. Luego los hechos objetivos son los que son: de los 4 últimos mundiales, son europeos todos los campeones (Italia, España, Alemania, Francia), 3 de los subcampeones (Francia, Holanda, Croacia), todos los terceros (Alemania, Alemania, Holanda, Bélgica) y 2 de los cuartos (Portugal, Inglaterra). 13 de los últimos 16 semifinalistas, ocupados por hasta 9 equipos distintos. Pero boludo ché, que es mejor el fútbol sudamericano y que Colombia, Chile, Ecuador, Perú y Paraguay son grandísimos equipos.



Si fuera solo As y Marca,

es absolutamente todo internet, Youtube, Instagram, Facebook, etc, etc,

cualquier contenido en español sobre fútbol está plagado de chimpancés dando por culo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)

Menudas skills se está marcando suleyman en el partido....


----------



## jus (17 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Así tendría un poco más de nivel, Panamá, Costa Rica, Canadá, USA y México podrían dar algún susto,
> 
> pero seguiría siendo mejor a una Eurocopa,
> 
> ...



Por eso que la copa de america actual es una mierda, solo están las argentina, brasil, uruguay y chile hace unos años.

El resto salvo paraguay y colombia no sirven para nada y así no hay interés en la competición.

Pero un:

EE.UU, Canadá, Mexico, Costa Rica
Brasil, Argentina, Uruguay
Chile, Paraguay, Colombia
Y luego ya llegan las comparsas: 

Peru, Venezuela, Bolivia, Ecuador
Panamá, Honduras, El Salvador, Rep. Dominicana Guatemala, Cuba...

Ya tienes un torneo un poco con más enjundia y qué cojones, eso sí se le podría llamar COPA DE AMÉRICA DE VERDAD.

Además EEUU y Canadá han mejorado y Mexico tiene tradición de fútbol y pasión, a mí me resultaría un torneo de prestigio, no digo que a nivel de Europa, pero joder, un Brasil vs EEUU jugandose el torneo en Nueva York sería un eventazo mundial a nivel de marketing y jugándose en torneo oficial no?

Es un ejemplo que para mí me da que es interesante.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)

Gooooool de Mohamed silisu!!!!!

Espectacular los leones de Ghana!!!
Firmes candidatos a ganar el mundial!!!!

*#africaisfree*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)

Goooooooooool!!!! 

Madre mía con los blackstars!!!!!! 

Segundo gol de semeño!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jus (17 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El mundial mas mierder que recuerdo, bueno realmente cada mundial que ha sucedido al siguiente lo he encontrado mas coñazo, no se si será la edad, o que el futbol esta decayendo. Al menos me entretendre viendo el ridiculo de la selección.



Es la suma de edad conque ya no existen las estrellas de antaño con la ultra profesionalización ALIAS CREACIÓN DE ATLETAS.

Antes había más estrellas en casi todas las selecciones, hablamos de nombres y calidad interesantes de verdad. Yo tengo memoria desde USA 94, pero recuerdo más poco que mucho.

Estrellas de mundiales:

USA 94: Romario, cafu, Bebeto, Mauro Silva, Dunga, Mazinho, Di Baggio, Stoickkov, Larson, Hagi, Bergkham, Klinsman, redondo, caniggia, 
FRANCIA 98: zidane, henry, Ronaldo, roberto carlos, rivaldo, Bergkam, Raul, Alfonso, Kiko (españa), suker.... y muchos más 

En 2022 qatar: Neymar, Messi (ya con 35 años), Mbappé, Benzemá, Griezzman, Kane y es que no me sale mucho más como estrellas de verdad.

Ni portugual ni españa ni alemania (italia no está), ni nadie más me pone estrellas ultra notorias como sí había antes joder: del pieros, tottis, pirlos, zidanes, henrys, ronaldinhos, ronaldos, rivaldos, roberto carlos, cafu, forlan, iniesta, casillas, bufon, robben, van nisterlroy, muller, klose, klinsmans, berhkamps.... pufffff hay muchos y de muy estrilos distintos que han salido y que ya no se dan por la cantidad de negros atletas que han salido y que se comen a los chicos de calidad pero con menor físico y no llegan arriba ya.


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> Por eso que la copa de america actual es una mierda, solo están las argentina, brasil, uruguay y chile hace unos años.
> 
> El resto salvo paraguay y colombia no sirven para nada y así no hay interés en la competición.
> 
> ...



Si, pero incluso así...
Un ejemplo, Chile tiene dos Copa América,
lees a los macacos y la ponen como selección histórica por esas dos copas de mierda.

La realidad es,
que en 11 enfrentamientos con España en la historia solo han ganado un partido.

11 enfrentamientos.
8 ganó España
2 empates.
1 ganó Chile.

Pues ese único triunfo servirá para considerarse la "verdadera roja" y recordarlo por 50 años.

El fútbol sudamericano está sobrevalorado.









Chile - Estadísticas ante España


Chile Selección » Estadísticas ante España




www.livefutbol.com


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Financiar países retrogrados y corrvptos, una gran idea



Yo no...ya digo que los veo pirata

Pero como pregunta pues contesto por si le viene bien


----------



## cebollo (17 Nov 2022)

Antes de la globalizacion había más estrellas porque al haber pocos extranjeros por equipo en cada país flipaban con su estrella local.

Precisamente los mundiales servían para separar a Maradona de Butragueño, a Baggio de Papin o a Matthaus de Scifo.

Ahora el escalafón está mucho más claro.


----------



## xilebo (17 Nov 2022)

*Oficial: se suspende el partido entre Irak y Costa Rica*

Un tema de pasaportes impidió que Costa Rica disputara su amistoso ante Irak en Basra International Stadium.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Antes de la globalizacion había más estrellas porque al haber pocos extranjeros por equipo en cada país flipaban con su estrella local.
> 
> Precisamente los mundiales servían para separar a Maradona de Butragueño, a Baggio de Papin o a Matthaus de Scifo.
> 
> Ahora el escalafón está mucho más claro.



No lo comparto.

Antes había más estrellas y futbolistas mucho más técnicos porque en los países donde se practicaba el fútbol técnico (brasil y europa),
los chavales estábamos todo el día en la calle jugando y evolucionando y es en esos ambientes donde se forjan los grandes futbolistas no en las clases extraescolares del colegio.
El tema es que tanto en Brasil como en Europa los chavales ya no juegan en la calle (por razones obvias de seguridad) y por qué su forma de ocio y entretenimiento la tienen en la palma de la mano.

De esta forma el fútbol se ha convertido en algo más físico (la preparación física a evolucionado) pero eso también ha sucedido porque los únicos que siguen jugando en la calle son los mamadous que se crían en Europa y en países donde lo del smartphone aún no es determinante, eso da como resultado futbolistas más físicos pero mucho menos técnicos, menos fantasía, menos factores diferenciales de un futbolista a otro y por tanto menos estrellas.

Que un mamadou juegue de forma tan técnica al fútbol como un europeo o brasileño es igual de complejo (no imposible ojo) como que un europeo o brasileño sea más técnico que un jugador de la NBA afroamericano.

Por cierto, por todo lo que acabo de explicar es por lo que precisamente cada vez más la NBA importa jugadores.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> Por eso que la copa de america actual es una mierda, solo están las argentina, brasil, uruguay y chile hace unos años.
> 
> El resto salvo paraguay y colombia no sirven para nada y así no hay interés en la competición.
> 
> ...



Es que es asi. Se tienen que inventar una fase de grupos de 4 partidos que prácticamente ni sirve (Se clasifican 8 de 10), y antes invitaban ASIÁTICAS para jugar (3 grupos de 4).

Una Copa América con todo lo del Norte le daría más enjundia. 16 equipos, si quieren los 10 Sudamericanos + 6 de la CONCACAF. Se hizo en la Copa Centenario en 2016, pero prefieren dos torneos separados con invitaciones que no uno bien hecho...

Por cierto en esa edición Brasil cayó en fase de grupos, y EEUU llegó a semifinales. Ganó Chile.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Nov 2022)

Irak-Tosta Rica, brootal estampa está dejando Qatar'22


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Antes de la globalizacion había más estrellas porque al haber pocos extranjeros por equipo en cada país flipaban con su estrella local.
> 
> Precisamente los mundiales servían para separar a Maradona de Butragueño, a Baggio de Papin o a Matthaus de Scifo.
> 
> Ahora el escalafón está mucho más claro.



Con la Ley Bosman, el fútbol de clubs se ha desigualado y la calidad se ha concentrado en unos pocos por temas de dinero. Pero el de selecciones se ha igualado una barbaridad. También los equipos han perdido personalidad. Es lo que tiene la globalización...

Yo creo que va a ganar una selección de nivel medio. Y ahi meto a España. Pero tambien a Bélgica, Dinamarca o Uruguay. Va a haber PECHEOS y BATACAZOS para aburrir.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)

Ahora toca el espectacular partido japon-canada.... 

Hablando en serio, es posible que Japón quede segunda de grupo y Alemania primera, lo mismo España juega la Europa league.


----------



## Th89 (17 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No lo comparto.
> 
> Antes había más estrellas y futbolistas mucho más técnicos porque en los países donde se practicaba el fútbol técnico (brasil y europa),
> los chavales estábamos todo el día en la calle jugando y evolucionando y es en esos ambientes donde se forjan los grandes futbolistas no en las clases extraescolares del colegio.
> ...



+1000

La verdad es que soy un desgraciado, qué pena no haber nacido 10 años después. En el fútbol actual quizá habría podido vivir de ello, en físico es lo único en lo que siempre sobresalí, sería un Goretzka de la vida 

En fin, a ver cuando rueda el balón, estoy deseoso de ver a la Coja y al hijo de Amunike morder el polvo.


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Antes de la globalizacion había más estrellas porque al haber pocos extranjeros por equipo en cada país flipaban con su estrella local.
> 
> Precisamente los mundiales servían para separar a Maradona de Butragueño, a Baggio de Papin o a Matthaus de Scifo.
> 
> Ahora el escalafón está mucho más claro.



También se idolatraba a jugadores de medio pelo convertidos en dioses locales,

ejemplos...

Riquelme, en Argentina era el nuevo Maradona, en España no pasó de ser un Valerón cualquiera.

Martín Palermo pasó de ser el mejor nueve de Sudamérica a ser un jugador mediocre que ni en un Betis, Villarreal o Alavés daba la talla, Borja Iglesias le mea en la cara,

Chilavert e Higuita siguen poniéndolos en top mundiales de la historia en porteros,
en España casi que hicieron el ridículo,

y así puedo seguir hasta cansarme.

Pelé hubiera sido el mejor de la historia jugando en Europa?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)

Goooool de soma!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> También se idolatraba a jugadores de medio pelo convertidos en dioses locales,
> 
> ejemplos...
> 
> ...




Riquelme era un talento absoluto que tuvo la mala suerte de fichar por el Barcelona de van gal, el mismo que quería vender a Xavi y tal.

Palermo es un jugador de medio pelo en España y Argentina, de hecho allí se hacen mofas con el como referencia cultural futbolistica, por eso ficho por el Villareal y no por un grande.

Chilavert era y es un gordo seboso malo de cojones que se hizo famoso porque tiraba faltas y aquello en los 90 era lo más.

Sobre higuita sólo puedo decir que un tío que paraba haciendo el "escorpión" debería haber ganado el balón de oro, dile tu a casillas que haga el escorpionque no pasa de grulla


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Riquelme era un talento absoluto que tuvo la mala suerte de fichar por el Barcelona de van gal, el mismo que quería vender a Xavi y tal.
> 
> Palermo es un jugador de medio pelo en España y Argentina, de hecho allí se hacen mofas con el como referencia cultural futbolistica., Por eso dicho por el Villareal y no por un grande.
> 
> ...



Bah, Riquelme es un Guti o un Iván de la Peña de bolulandia,

Van Persie si que le hizo el escorpión a Calvillas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Bah, Riquelme es un Guti o un Iván de la Peña de bolulandia,
> 
> Van Persie si que le hizo el escorpión a Calvillas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)

La hostia fruta con Canadá, que horror


----------



## jus (17 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Si, pero incluso así...
> Un ejemplo, Chile tiene dos Copa América,
> lees a los macacos y la ponen como selección histórica por esas dos copas de mierda.
> 
> ...



Lo importante no es quien la tenga más grande, para mí lo importante es lograr tener una competición ajena a Europa que merezca la pena al menos verla.

Simplemente es eso, para medirnosla ya está los mundiales y ya está.


----------



## xilebo (17 Nov 2022)

*¡¡¡YA TENEMOS ONCE DE ESPAÑA!!!*

*Robert Sánchez; Carvajal, Eric García, Laporte, Pau Torres; Gavi, Koke, Carlos Soler; Sarabia, Asensio y Ansu Fati.*


----------



## jus (17 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> También se idolatraba a jugadores de medio pelo convertidos en dioses locales,
> 
> ejemplos...
> 
> ...



No lo sabemos y por eso molaba ver los mundiales porque en sus equipos y ligas PROPIAS sobresalían y eran muy buenos y al llegar los mundiales era una lucha de técnicas, clases de jugadores y de estrellas propias de cada país en cada liga suya.

Pelé era cojonudo en Brasil y con el Santos se mearía a un madrid barça, inter de sus épocas, por qué? porque en españa jugaban solo españoles con algún extranjero, en italia italianos con algún extranjero y luego al jugar entre sí los equipos de club, se veía lo bueno que eran.

No nos damos cuenta de una cosa, que cuando se esquilma a las ligas de brasil y argentina lo único que haces es eliminar CALIDAD y los nuevos jugadores que aparecen en la liga argentina ya no se miden contra jugadorazos que se quedaban allá: zico, sócrates, pelé, etc, etc

Imaginate tener 18 años y jugar contra el flamengo, palmeiras, vasco de gama, santos de rivelinho, socrates, pelé.... pues a fuerza de competir eras muy bueno en un equipo de brasil y ahí te quedabas y si jugabas contra un equipo europeo LES PODÍAS MEAR.

Hoy? un Realm Madrid sin españoles se mea a cualquier equipo brasileño pq a base de talonario esquilman a los equipos de brasil y argentina y resto del mundo.

Y*a no hay magia en los mundiales por ver jugadorazos de otras ligas, todos se enfrentan cada año en Champions league y se pierde todo eso.

Antes ganar la champions era de verdad jodida, solo iban los CAMPEONES DE LIGAS DE VERDAD, hoy? eres cuarto en la liga inglesa, te fichas a todo dios por 250 millones y ale, ya puedes ganar la champions a la siguiente temporada.*


----------



## Omegatron (17 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡¡¡YA TENEMOS ONCE DE ESPAÑA!!!*
> 
> *Robert Sánchez; Carvajal, Eric García, Laporte, Pau Torres; Gavi, Koke, Carlos Soler; Sarabia, Asensio y Ansu Fati.*



No conozco a ninguno.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Nov 2022)

Ausencio en vec de Morralla, toda una declaración de intenciones


----------



## xilebo (17 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ausencio en vec de Morralla, toda una declaración de intenciones



Bueno es un amistoso y querra hacer prueba Luis enrique, dos del madrid titular  

En teoria Morata deberia de ser titular en el estreno del mundial


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡¡¡YA TENEMOS ONCE DE ESPAÑA!!!*
> 
> *Robert Sánchez; Carvajal, Eric García, Laporte, Pau Torres; Gavi, Koke, Carlos Soler; Sarabia, Asensio y Ansu Fati.*



Probando la segunda linea...la delantera es buena


----------



## Th89 (17 Nov 2022)

A ver con qué nos deleita hoy el Káiser de Martorell.


----------



## xilebo (17 Nov 2022)

*Como Luis Enrique se enganche a esto de streamear...*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Goooool de soma!!!!!



Y Gomorra.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2022)

Genial pautorres de lateral..asensio de 9 y koke haciendo de busquets


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Nov 2022)

Coño, Ghana le ha ghanado a Suiza.


----------



## xilebo (17 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Coño, Ghana le ha ghanado a Suiza.



2-0 fijate, fijate


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> No lo sabemos y por eso molaba ver los mundiales porque en sus equipos y ligas PROPIAS sobresalían y eran muy buenos y al llegar los mundiales era una lucha de técnicas, clases de jugadores y de estrellas propias de cada país en cada liga suya.
> 
> Pelé era cojonudo en Brasil y con el Santos se mearía a un madrid barça, inter de sus épocas, por qué? porque en españa jugaban solo españoles con algún extranjero, en italia italianos con algún extranjero y luego al jugar entre sí los equipos de club, se veía lo bueno que eran.
> 
> ...



Antes un Rosenborg con 11 vigardos de 1.90 te la liaba,

lo mismo que un Celtics de Glasgow.


----------



## xilebo (17 Nov 2022)

*Más problemas para la vigente campeona*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2022)

Toke y mas toke


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Nov 2022)

De lateral izquierdo Laporte 

Si tiene a Gayá y Alba tocados podría poner a Azpi en ese puesto,

en el Marsella jugaba en esa posición.


----------



## fred (17 Nov 2022)

El Miguelito ese de la cope no se ha enterado que este partido no cuenta para internacionalidades,y eso que es el enviado especial.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2022)

Gol de ansu frágil


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Nov 2022)

GOL de Frágil


----------



## fred (17 Nov 2022)

Golaso,no ha podido hacer nada el cancerbero.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2022)

fred dijo:


> Golaso,no ha podido hacer nada el cancerbero.



Pues mucho más podría hacer


----------



## xilebo (17 Nov 2022)

Vaya error de Pau en defensa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Nov 2022)

Defense muy débil. En el mundial nos vamos a cagar en dios.


----------



## fred (17 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues mucho más podría hacer



Joooooder  si ha sido un cantadon.


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Nov 2022)

Bueno,

esas dos perdidas de Sarabia y Pau es porque van andando y se la suda,

si se ponen en serio meten mínimo seis goles.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Nov 2022)

Defensa: Carvajal, Azpilicueta, Laporte, Hamster Alba.

Medios: tano Rodri, piojo gavi, pedri

Delantera: negro Williams, negro fati y morralla en punta.

Eso es lo más salvable.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Nov 2022)

Vaya mierda de defensa que tenemos. Y Gramos en casa.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Nov 2022)

Lo bueno hasta ahora es que como Ansu Fati aguante 60 minutos por partido tenemos gol, que es lo que más nos faltaba.

Lo malo es que con Eric García el rival también tiene gol.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo bueno hasta ahora es que como Ansu Fati aguante 60 minutos por partido tenemos gol, que es lo que más nos faltaba.
> 
> Lo malo es que con Eric García el rival también tiene gol.



Eric garcia y el otro, Pau torres, vaya par. Conociendo a Luis Enrique , alguno de los dos será titular.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Eric garcia y el otro, Pau torres, vaya par. Conociendo a Luis Enrique , alguno de los dos será titular.



Pau Torres tiene el nivel que te esperarías de un central buenillo en un equipo buenillo. Nada del otro mundo, pero bueno, España ha ganado cosas con Capdevila o Marchena de titulares.

Lo de Eric García es otra cosa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2022)

Hasta Jordania usa la presion adelantada..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2022)

Oh no ansuvfati ha roto el veto de chutar desde fuera del área..seguro que lo mandan al banquillo


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Nov 2022)

Que Paco es Jordania,

equipación Paco (parece del PES 2)
entrenador Paco (parece el dueño de un kebab)
jugadores Paco (hay uno que se parece al gañán)


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Nov 2022)

Koke y Soler contra Portugal parecía que ni jugaron en la primera parte,

hoy parece un calco a ese partido.


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Que Paco es Jordania,
> 
> equipación Paco (parece del PES 2)
> entrenador Paco (parece el dueño de un kebab)
> ...



Y uno se llama Neimar encima


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Koke y Soler contra Portugal parecía que ni jugaron en la primera parte,
> 
> hoy parece un calco a ese partido.



Soler ha fallado una ocasión que si la tienes en una eliminatoria del mundial te acuerdas para toda la vida como el "no cabezazo" de Oyarzabal en la semi de la euro


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Y uno se llama Neimar encima



Neymar Paco


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2022)

Qué sosa es la camiseta de España este año

Cada vez la hacen más fea, sin imaginación y por supuesto escondiendo el escudo todo lo que se pueda que nos da mucha vergüenza

Ves otras de la misma marca y qué envidia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2022)

Jugando al trote..pero los Jordanos están agotados


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Nov 2022)

Vaya MILF que lleva Luis Tabique.


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2022)

Vaya pivonazo que tenemos en el banquillo de adorno na más


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Nov 2022)

Jajaja, los jordanos enfocando a la perrodista de TVE.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Nov 2022)

Vaya hembra ha llevado TVE, lo mejor que lleva España al mundial. La han enchufado los moros durante el partido.


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Jajaja, los jordanos enfocando a la perrodista de TVE.



A esos se la suda el machismo y esas mariconadas,

unos chad los jordanos.


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2022)

Pues porque ha tirado mal ese, que si no el portero español estaba a por uvas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Nov 2022)

En serio, mirad los partidos del mundial 18 y veréis que jugamos igual.


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Vaya hembra ha llevado TVE, lo mejor que lleva España al mundial. La han enchufado los moros durante el partido.



La había confundido con la que lleva la federación que también es una rubia trufita con presencia que te cagas


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> La había confundido con la que lleva la federación que también es una rubia trufita con presencia que te cagas



Mejor que aquel zaleo que acompañaba a kresta del Bosque...


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Nov 2022)

Joder que tetazas tienen las de la novela panchita esa que están anunciando.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2022)

Empieza rayado el raya ese


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Nov 2022)

Joder, que partido mas cutre


----------



## El Pionero (17 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Qué sosa es la camiseta de España este año
> 
> Cada vez la hacen más fea, sin imaginación y por supuesto escondiendo el escudo todo lo que se pueda que nos da mucha vergüenza
> 
> Ves otras de la misma marca y qué envidia



Pues a mí me gusta. Comparada con la de los rombos de los colores de la bandera de la República y la anterior con los cuadros de diferentes rojos. Esta tiene un aire a la del 98 0 2000.

Peor sería con Nike


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Nov 2022)

Quién coño es el pancho que está jugando de portero?


----------



## Zarpa (17 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Empieza rayado el raya ese



En el mundial roja por retrasado.


----------



## Octubrista (17 Nov 2022)

Acabo de llegar a casa, ver la 2ª parte, y creí que el portero cutre era el jordano y resulta ser el de España, un tipo desconocido que juega fuera del área con la mano...

Coño... y veo a Laporte con España


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2022)

Y España siempre se duerme en el comienzo de las segundas partes


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Nov 2022)

Koke y Soler se pueden ir a tomar por culo.


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Pues a mí me gusta. Comparada con la de los rombos de los colores de la bandera de la República y la anterior con los cuadros de diferentes rojos. Esta tiene un aire a la del 98 0 2000.
> 
> Peor sería con Nike



La de los rombos era una puta mierda que además dañaba la vista coincido...

Pero la anterior sí me parecía más bonita

Esta tiene un rojo en una tonalidad rara y las rayas azules la hacen más opaca todavia (prefiero las rayas amarillas). 

Y sí se parece a la del 98 y 2000 que eran feas de cojones. Para mí las más bonitas eran las de 2008/2010/2012. Las que llevaron a las copas confederaciones 2009 y 2013 eran también horripilantes

Y lo que han hecho con el escudo (que antes era bien bonito metido en ese marco azul) es un crimen...es como que lo han escondido difusamente para que no se vea...es absolutamente trasparente

Y el pantalón igual: en un tono de color azul feo tipo Osasuna no me jodas...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Nov 2022)

Soler todavía tiene un pase. El que me parece malísimo es Sarabia.

Como Jordi Alba sea titular no pasamos de la fase de grupos.


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Mejor que aquel zaleo que acompañaba a kresta del Bosque...



Y encima de fea era rusa o ucraniana...se ha jubilado hace poco, por eso está la rubia esta que se encarga de engatusar a los arbitros o algo así


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Nov 2022)

Que pésima selección y no hablo de Jordania


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)

Estoy por la ramblas, creo que llegó a la segunda parte.....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2022)

Hasta las contras parece que vamos al trote


----------



## petro6 (17 Nov 2022)

¿Cómo va La Coja de DJ Quique?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Nov 2022)

Vaya equipación tiene Jordania, parece ropa Kipsta con los números pegados. No os preocupéis, para la prensa española está victoria da buenísimas sensaciones, por supuesto.


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Que pésima selección y no hablo de Jordania



Con lo que hay demasiado que se ha hecho/conseguido la verdad


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Con lo que hay demasiado que se ha hecho/conseguido la verdad



Si, luego tienes a Luis Enrique cuya chulería y ganas de protagonismo hacen el resto...


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Vaya equipación tiene Jordania, parece ropa Kipsta con los números pegados. No os preocupéis, para la prensa española está victoria da buenísimas sensaciones, por supuesto.



Bueno pero eso también se decía ayer del 5-0 que metió Argentina a un equipo como este

Esos sí que están lanzando las campanas al vuelo y se pueden meter una hostia del copón de la baraja


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Nov 2022)

Jordano con calambres en el minuto 67 de un partido en noviembre. Este parido es demigrante.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Bueno pero eso también se decía ayer del 5-0 que metió Argentina a un equipo como este
> 
> Esos sí que están lanzando las campanas al vuelo y se pueden meter una hostia del copón de la baraja



No vi ese partido, todo depende de cómo juegues. Hoy ves a España y ya sabes que no va a ningún lado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2022)

Sale Nico Williams vasco de pura raza


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Nov 2022)

Pues así vamos a jugar. Desesperantes.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Sale Nico Williams vasco de pura raza



RH negativo.


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Si, luego tienes a Luis Enrique cuya chulería y ganas de protagonismo hacen el resto...



Es como el tito Clemente pero milenial


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Sale Nico Williams vasco de pura raza



Es el más puro, el que no salió de las cuevas.


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No vi ese partido, todo depende de cómo juegues. Hoy ves a España y ya sabes que no va a ningún lado.



Jugaron muy bien, pero da igual porque no sirve como piedra de toque de lo que te vas a encontrar en el mundial como hoy.

Y encima produce la engañosa sensación de que vas muy sobrado y llegas a semis con la polla

Prefiero un partido como este la verdad en el que veo que somos muy normalitos y que todo lo que se puede hacer es mejorar


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Nov 2022)

Laporte y Eric garcia dicee el funcionario de TVE que serán los titulares en defensa. Lo veo probable, al hijo de amunike le gusta dar la nota.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es como el tito Clemente pero milenial



Con 52 añazos milenial no sé yo, eh...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2022)

Y por supuesto a seguir jugando lento y más lento


----------



## Barrunto (17 Nov 2022)

[


jus dijo:


> Por eso que la copa de america actual es una mierda, solo están las argentina, brasil, uruguay y chile hace unos años.
> 
> El resto salvo paraguay y colombia no sirven para nada y así no hay interés en la competición.
> 
> ...



El problema de una Copa América unificada y razón por la cual no se celebra es que se celebraría siempre, sí o sí, en Estados Unidos


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Con 52 añazos milenial no sé yo, eh...



Quiero decir del milenio, es decir modelno y streamer


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2022)

Barrunto dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> El problema de una Copa América unificada y razón por la cual no se celebra es que se celebraría siempre, sí o sí, en Estados Unidos



Si para poner de acuerdo a los panchos y sudacas misión imposible


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Nov 2022)

Joder Rodri, lo juega todo en uno de los mejores equipos del mundo, pero le pones una camiseta roja y parece Pablo García.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Joder Rodri, lo juega todo en uno de los mejores equipos del mundo, pero le pones una camiseta roja y parece Pablo García.



Por supuesto besta jugando fuera de posición


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Por supuesto besta jugando fuera de posición



Hostia no me había dado ni cuenta.

Le acaba de mandar un melón al esternón de Ferrán Torres que da un poco igual dónde juegue, la verdad.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (17 Nov 2022)

Ni un solo partido interesante en toda la fase de grupos. Vaya bodrio.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2022)

Los dos negros marca porque simplemente han CHUTADO en vez de dar pases


----------



## VandeBel (17 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Ni un solo partido interesante en toda la fase de grupos. Vaya bodrio.



El España - Japón, que probablemente nos juguemos el pase a octavos a cara de perro.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Nov 2022)

Han marcado dos de los 3 que dije que han de jugar arriba, los negros fati y williams. Apuesto lo que sea a que ninguno será titular.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Nov 2022)

Vale que el rival es penoso, pero el chaval lo ha hecho de puta madre, la verdad.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Nov 2022)

Sí joder, sí, 0-3 al nº84 del ranking FIFA


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sí joder, sí, 0-3 al nº84 del ranking FIFA



Y jugando al ralentí


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Ni un solo partido interesante en toda la fase de grupos. Vaya bodrio.



Pásate a las selecciones de hipster: Marruecos, USA, Serbia, Dinamarca...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2022)

Un moro salta al campo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Un moro salta al campo



Suyo o nuestro?


----------



## Rediooss (17 Nov 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> El España - Japón, que probablemente nos juguemos el pase a octavos a cara de perro.



Costa Rica dejó a Inglaterra e Italia fuera del mundial 2014, quedando primera de grupo, luego eliminó a Grecia, la que era campeona de Europa en aquel año en octavos, y solo la tumbaron en tanda de penaltis en cuartos, Holanda creo.

Cuidaito pues...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Nov 2022)

El mundial del esperpento, al menos no sonaran las bubuzelas del mundial de sudafrica en un Islandia-Dinamarca...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2022)

Un pau torres sin albiol pierde un 70%de efectividad


----------



## Octubrista (17 Nov 2022)

Estamos sin defensa, ni portero.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Nov 2022)

Si han hecho como que les marcaban un gol, fue sido cojonvdo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Nov 2022)

Ese gol lo meten porque Pau Torres aguanta a un jordano que no iba a ninguna parte en lugar de ir al suelo con todo, llegaba seguro. De ahí lo deja darse la vuelta, y construir jugada, con el central casi en el pico del área contraria.

Ramos hubiese arrasado a ese tío.


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Nov 2022)

Bah, no se pueden sacar conclusiones de nada en este partido,

los jugadores andando, en posiciones cualquiera como en el PES con R. Larcos de delantero, etc,

para esto que no jueguen.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (17 Nov 2022)

Pues tostón contra una Estonia o Moldavia en versión Mohammed. Vamos con las conclusiones del partido: qué comisión ha trincado el calvo?.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Pues tostón contra una Estonia o Moldavia en versión Mohammed. Vamos con las conclusiones del partido: qué comisión ha trincado el calvo?.



uf que recuerdos de tras ganar el mundial el VILLLAR nos llevo a sitios como PUERTO rico o Guinea ecuatorial por 4 millones el partido


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sí joder, sí, 0-3 al nº84 del ranking FIFA



Pues como ayer Argentina que le metió 5-0 al 85 de esa lista


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Estamos sin defensa, ni portero.



Hay muchos jugadores que nadie entiende porqué están y en cuanto se empiecen a torcer las cosas nos comeremos a Luis Tabique. 2 porteros que nadie sabe qué hacen ahí y una defensa blanda donde nos sobran varios jugadores.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Costa Rica dejó a Inglaterra e Italia fuera del mundial 2014, quedando primera de grupo, luego eliminó a Grecia, la que era campeona de Europa en aquel año en octavos, y solo la tumbaron en tanda de penaltis en cuartos, Holanda creo.
> 
> Cuidaito pues...



Aquella Tosta Rica no era esta. Era un equipo con buenos jugadores y todos jóvenes. Esta se ha metido de rebote. Y Grecia no era la campeona de Europa y se metió en octavos porque su grupo era realmente malo.

Esta Tosta Rica no debería sumar ni un solo punto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Nov 2022)

Se metió en la repesca al ganar 1-0 a Nueva Zelanda


----------



## Octubrista (17 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hay muchos jugadores que nadie entiende porqué están y en cuanto se empiecen a torcer las cosas nos comeremos a Luis Tabique. 2 porteros que nadie sabe qué hacen ahí y una defensa blanda donde nos sobran varios jugadores.



Si hiciéramos una clasificación de jugadores que han acudido, y en lugar de agruparlos por equipos de fútbol, se agruparan por representante, quizá encontramos explicación.

Lo mismo para los que no han sido convocados al mundial. 
Es evidente que jugadores como Albiol, o Aspas, ya no iban a dar muchos contratos, ni comisiones a los representantes.


----------



## Señor-Presidente (17 Nov 2022)

¿Hoy Lucho ha hecho un streming?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Nov 2022)

Ayer noche vi el Iran-España del mundial 18 y me dio la impresión que aquel equipo era mucho mejor que este.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Si hiciéramos una clasificación de jugadores que han acudido, y en lugar de agruparlos por equipos de fútbol, se agruparan por representante, quizá encontramos explicación.
> 
> Lo mismo para los que no han sido convocados al mundial.
> Es evidente que jugadores como Albiol, o Aspas, ya no iban a dar muchos contratos, ni comisiones a los representantes.



En algún momento algún perrodisto hará su trabajo y sacará el porqué de estas convocatorias.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Nov 2022)

Señor-Presidente dijo:


> ¿Hoy Lucho ha hecho un streming?





A partir del 18 de Noviembre


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Nov 2022)

Japón se estrella contra Canadá


El juego aéreo y la permeabilidad al juego directo lastran a los de Moriyasu. La nitidez de Shibashaki, lo mejor.




as.com





El gol que ha metido Japon nos lo pueden meter a nosotros perfectamente. Y para ganarles: juego directo sin creación y balón parado.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> t*e fichas a todo dios por 250 millones y ale, ya puedes ganar la champions a la siguiente temporada.*



   NO.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1264208
> 
> 
> Se metió en la repesca al ganar 1-0 a Nueva Zelanda



Ya lo he dicho más de algún día, países de mierda sin tradición del continente americano se te cvelan literalmente hasta la mitac y aquí en Uropa Italia en casita porque de Uropa van 13 de 50 países a cvchillo y el mundo entero son unos 200 países donde del top 80 para abajo no saben ni darle patadas a una pelota (no ha habido nada más que veer a Jordania hoy) y eso nos deja con que del resto de los otros que son unos 40 países en donde van 19 casi fijos, cosa que se va a ver brootalmente aumentado si hacen mondiales con 48 equipos y por si fuese poco lo dejoamos que lo organicen unos tipos que viven en la Edac Medieval


----------



## hastalosgueb original (17 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Estamos sin defensa, ni portero.



Y sin casi nada, espero que regresen pronto para no hacer mayor ridículo...


----------



## Otrasvidas (17 Nov 2022)

El último Mundial fue flojo de cojones. Mucho no hará falta para mejorar su calidad futbolística.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Nov 2022)

Portvgal si se ha colado en un amistoso intedezante con Niggeria con gol de Pepe


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No vi ese partido, todo depende de cómo juegues. Hoy ves a España y ya sabes que no va a ningún lado.



La misma España que llevamos viendo desde el mundial 18. Sobar y sobar la pelota hasta aburrir a todo cristo. Igual llegamos lejos pero es infumable.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)

La era del mamadou ha comenzado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La misma España que llevamos viendo desde el mundial 18. Sobar y sobar la pelota hasta aburrir a todo cristo. Igual llegamos lejos pero es infumable.



Acabo de ver el partido en diferido aquí en un bar de las ramblas con mi amigo independentista el filetes @filets , menuda fruta mierda, joder con los pases en defensa, la Fátima no encara, el ausencio con sus goles a equipos denigrantes, alba que tiene más años que la abuela de @Pajarotto en fin un desatre, menos mal que tenemos el partido de catar en dos días contra tosta rica.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> El último Mundial fue flojo de cojones. Mucho no hará falta para mejorar su calidad futbolística.



Siendo honestos, me pareció bastante peor 2014 que 2018. Es más, 2018 me pareció bastante interesante (Paquismo español aparte).

De los mundiales que he visto, 2014 ha sido en general el peor de todos (Por muchas razones, pero me pareció una chusta máxima).

Siempre se dice que el último Mundial fue el peor de todos, y que el último mundial bueno fue el de 1986. Lo primero suele ser mentira, lo segundo es porque 1990 fue MUY MALO, el contraste es terrorífico, y seguramente luego ya no se recuperó el nivel, aunque ediciones como 1994 o 2006 estuvieron bastante bien.


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Nov 2022)

Ojo, posiblemente Gayá se vaya para casa,

a quien llamará en ese caso?

- Alex Balde
- Cucurella
- Grimaldo
- Marcos Alonso 









Luis Enrique sobre Gayà: "Mañana decidiremos"


El seleccionador español ha asegurado que la decisión se tomará durante este viernes




www.sport.es


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (17 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho más de algún día, países de mierda sin tradición del continente americano se te cvelan literalmente hasta la mitac y aquí en Uropa Italia en casita porque de Uropa van 13 de 50 países a cvchillo y el mundo entero son unos 200 países donde del top 80 para abajo no saben ni darle patadas a una pelota (no ha habido nada más que veer a Jordania hoy) y eso nos deja con que del resto de los otros que son unos 40 países en donde van 19 casi fijos, cosa que se va a ver brootalmente aumentado si hacen mondiales con 48 equipos y por si fuese poco lo dejoamos que lo organicen unos tipos que viven en la Edac Medieval




Es que es un puto escándalo que Europa sólo tenga 13 selecciones para que Asia tenga 5/6 y la CONCACAF 3/4. En Europa aunque puede fallar alguna como en este caso Italia, lo normal es que las top históricas (Francia, Alemania, España, Italia, Inglaterra, Holanda y Portugal) se metan todas, más 2-3 destacadas del momento (ahora Bélgica, Croacia y Dinamarca). Y te quedan un montón de selecciones de nivel como mínimo decente (Suiza, Suecia, Rep Checa, Serbia, Polonia, Austria, Gales, Ucrania, Turquía, Hungría, Noruega) para luchar por las 3-4 plazas restantes. En la CONCACAF más allá de México, USA, Costa Rica y ahora Canadá el nivel es ínfimo, y venga, 3/4 plazas con dos cojones. Y en Asia ídem, las clasificadas son siempre son las mismas (Irán, Corea del Sur, Japón, Arabia Saudí, Australia y ahora Qatar) y en el mundial con suerte alguna pasa de la primera fase. Jordania, que ya hemos visto su nivel (el de Estonia o Moldavia) es un equipo de nivel medio-alto en Asia. Pues venga con otros dos cojones 5/6 plazas para Asia. En África sí hay unos 10 equipos de cierto nivel y los 5 que han venido sí pueden decir que se han tenido que currar la clasificación.


----------



## Felson (17 Nov 2022)

¿Cuántas grúas pondrán para escarmiento público?


----------



## Otrasvidas (17 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Siendo honestos, me pareció bastante peor 2014 que 2018. Es más, 2018 me pareció bastante interesante (Paquismo español aparte).
> 
> De los mundiales que he visto, 2014 ha sido en general el peor de todos (Por muchas razones, pero me pareció una chusta máxima).
> 
> Siempre se dice que el último Mundial fue el peor de todos, y que el último mundial bueno fue el de 1986. Lo primero suele ser mentira, lo segundo es porque 1990 fue MUY MALO, el contraste es terrorífico, y seguramente luego ya no se recuperó el nivel, aunque ediciones como 1994 o 2006 estuvieron bastante bien.



Para mí cualquier torneo futbolístico repleto de prórrogas como el de 2018, por definición, es una chufla de torneo. 
De los Mundiales que yo he visto, seguramente el del 98 haya sido el mejor. Y sí, el de 2006, estuvo también de puta madre


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Para mí cualquier torneo futbolístico repleto de prórrogas como el de 2018, por definición, es una chufla de torneo.



Datos objetivos.

2014: 16 partidos. 8 fueron a la prórroga (Y 4 se decidieron a penalties). 4 de los 16 se decidieron por más de un gol.
2018: 16 partidos. 5 fueron a la prórroga (Y 4 se decidieron a penalties). 5 de los 16 se decidieron por más de un gol.

Por lo tanto, según tu criterio, 2014 fue peor. El 50% de los partidos fueron a la prórroga, en 2018 solo el 31% de ellos.

De hecho los números de 2018 son bastante "habituales":

1986: 5 prórorgas
1990: 8 prórrogas
1994: 4 prórrogas
1998: 4 prórrogas
2002: 5 prórrogas
2006: 6 prórrogas
2010: 4 prórrogas
2014: 8 prórrogas
2018: 5 prórrogas

Creo que deberías revisar tus criterios.


----------



## Otrasvidas (17 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Datos objetivos.
> 
> 2014: 16 partidos. 8 fueron a la prórroga (Y 4 se decidieron a penalties). 4 de los 16 se decidieron por más de un gol.
> 2018: 16 partidos. 5 fueron a la prórroga (Y 4 se decidieron a penalties). 5 de los 16 se decidieron por más de un gol.
> ...



Si te fijas, coincide perfectamente lo de "muchas prórrogas, chufla de torneo". Los 2 Mundiales con más prórrogas, seguramente hayan sido los 2 peores de esa franja de tiempo 

También hubo una Copa América reciente y la EURO 2016, con montón de prórrogas, que fueron una puta mierda. Por supuesto, hay excepciones como el Alemania- Italia de 2006 o el España-Croacia y Francia-Suiza de la última Euro, pero un exceso de prórrogas significa, desde luego, que el talento diferencial ha estado bajo mínimos.


----------



## Otrasvidas (17 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, muy infravalorado nuestro mundial Paco, que se tiende a recordar por sus anécdotas, por el Biscotto Alemania- Austria, por Naranjito o por la patada criminal de Schumacher, y no por los grandes momentos futbolísticos que deparó


----------



## Hamtel (17 Nov 2022)

Tremendo partidazo.
Vamos a ganar de calle


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2022)

Al final quien canta con los mohameds en la inauguracion....


----------



## Otrasvidas (17 Nov 2022)

Me parece muy bien que los Mundiales se jueguen en plena temporada, porque los jugadores están frescos y enchufados. Los Mundiales en verano tienen el lastre de que los jugadores están reventados y es normal que, consciente o inconscientemente, piensen más en las vacaciones y lo normal es que no se vea lo mejor de ellos.


----------



## El Juani (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## Hippiedeplaya (17 Nov 2022)

Hijo de puta quien pague un puto euro por ver esta mierda de espectáculo construido con las muertes de miles de hombres trabajadores. 

La Media Inglesa:


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (17 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Al final quien canta con los mohameds en la inauguracion....



La enana de Shakira, ascazo de persona.


----------



## El Juani (17 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> La enana de Shakira, ascazo de persona.



Creo que la Shaki rechazó también, al igual que hizo Ron Stewart.

Maluma sí creo que estará.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (17 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Si hiciéramos una clasificación de jugadores que han acudido, y en lugar de agruparlos por equipos de fútbol, se agruparan por representante, quizá encontramos explicación.
> 
> Lo mismo para los que no han sido convocados al mundial.
> Es evidente que jugadores como Albiol, o Aspas, ya no iban a dar muchos contratos, ni comisiones a los representantes.



En transfermarket salen las agencias de representacion de todos los jugadores de la Seleccion.

No es muy complicado hacer esa lista


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (17 Nov 2022)

Correa al Mundial por lesión de un compañero. 

Me alegro muchísimo por él, era muy injusto que otros que se han estado tocando los huevos como el gilipollas de De Paul o el vago de Carrasco estuvieran allí y él que se deja todo SIEMPRE, no.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ojo, posiblemente Gayá se vaya para casa,
> 
> a quien llamará en ese caso?
> 
> ...



Balde, ni lo dudes.


----------



## Manero (18 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ojo, posiblemente Gayá se vaya para casa,
> 
> a quien llamará en ese caso?
> 
> ...



Cualquiera de esos 4 tiene como mínimo el mismo nivel que Gayá así pues poco se notará el cambio, y si el elegido es Balde aún sale ganando la Selección ya que ha sido el mejor lateral de la Liga hasta ahora.

Pero creo que Lucho irá a lo seguro y se decantará por un veterano como Marcos Alonso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Creo que la Shaki rechazó también, al igual que hizo Ron Stewart.
> 
> Maluma sí creo que estará.



Si la sakira dijo que no, a saber porque, los que si imagino que ya serán de segunda fila, porque nadie con una carrera consagrada va a querer formar parte del circo este.


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Cualquiera de esos 4 tiene como mínimo el mismo nivel que Gayá así pues poco se notará el cambio, y si el elegido es Balde aún sale ganando la Selección ya que ha sido el mejor lateral de la Liga hasta ahora.
> 
> Pero creo que Lucho irá a lo seguro y se decantará por un veterano como Marcos Alonso.



Seguramente, ya lo ha llevado antes,

los otros, no.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>




    

Menudo panfleto publicitario.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (18 Nov 2022)

Doy por hecho que irá Balde. 
Balde, Eric García, Pedri, Gavi, Ferran Torres, Ansu Fati, Yeremy Pino y Nico Williams tienen todos menos de 22 años. 

Y después del mundial seguro que gente como Brahim (23), Bryan Gil (21), Iker Bravo (17), Jan Oliveras (18), Jutglà (23), Bajcetic (18), Ismael Gharbi (18)...irán entrando en dinámica de la Selección y sustituyendo a los últimos dinosaurios (Busquets, Alba, Azpilicueta) y a una de las generaciones más mediocres e insulsas que ha dado el fútbol español en su historia (Koke, Asensio, Carvajal, Sarabia, Pau Torres, Unai Simón...)

El futuro de España me parece soberbio. Y el presente, mucho mejor de lo que la mayoría cree.


----------



## cebollo (18 Nov 2022)

El de 2010 lo que pasa es que lo ganamos pero está considerado universalmente como un mundial muy malo. La final fue contra la Holanda de Van Bommel y Van Der Vaart. Y la estrella de Brasil era Robinho.

Por Gaya, yo llevaba a Cucurella.


----------



## xilebo (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



la diferencia es que los NEGROS chutan de primeras cuando ven la puerta..y los demas dan un pase..de ahi que en lasolimpiadas el FERRER ese se pasara criticando a rafa mir por su osadia de tirar a puerta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2022)

Waka waka 
Veamos que partiditos tenemos hoy.

No estáis con máxima expectación de ver con que nos sorprenden en la gala inaugural? 

Unos cuantos degollamientos de gorrinos? 

Una lapidación en directo? 

"Fuegos artificiales"?


----------



## xilebo (18 Nov 2022)

*Gayà se queda sin Mundial*

A falta de la confirmación oficial, su lesión ante Jordania le obliga a volver a España. La RFEF anunciará también el sustituto, con Baldé como favorito.


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Balde, ni lo dudes.





Manero dijo:


> Cualquiera de esos 4 tiene como mínimo el mismo nivel que Gayá así pues poco se notará el cambio, y si el elegido es Balde aún sale ganando la Selección ya que ha sido el mejor lateral de la Liga hasta ahora.
> 
> Pero creo que Lucho irá a lo seguro y se decantará por un veterano como Marcos Alonso.





Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Doy por hecho que irá Balde.
> Balde, Eric García, Pedri, Gavi, Ferran Torres, Ansu Fati, Yeremy Pino y Nico Williams tienen todos menos de 22 años.
> 
> Y después del mundial seguro que gente como Brahim (23), Bryan Gil (21), Iker Bravo (17), Jan Oliveras (18), Jutglà (23), Bajcetic (18), Ismael Gharbi (18)...irán entrando en dinámica de la Selección y sustituyendo a los últimos dinosaurios (Busquets, Alba, Azpilicueta) y a una de las generaciones más mediocres e insulsas que ha dado el fútbol español en su historia (Koke, Asensio, Carvajal, Sarabia, Pau Torres, Unai Simón...)
> ...





xilebo dijo:


> *Gayà se queda sin Mundial*
> 
> A falta de la confirmación oficial, su lesión ante Jordania le obliga a volver a España. La RFEF anunciará también el sustituto, con Baldé como favorito.



Poco se habla de Sergio Gómez,

22 años y titular en el City.


----------



## deadbysunrise (18 Nov 2022)

Alex Moreno lleva ya 2 años siendo el mejor lateral izquierdo de la liga y se lleva al del Barcelona XD.
Ojalá se meta una hostia enorme esta selección de amiguitos de LE. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Poco se habla de Sergio Gómez,
> 
> 22 años y titular en el City.



es blanco,,,y tampoco llamara a marcos alonso alias fitipaldi


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> es blanco,,,y tampoco llamara a marcos alonso alias fitipaldi



Además en el City juega metiéndose en el centro del campo,
casi como un interior más,

para el juego de LE es perfecto.


----------



## Th89 (18 Nov 2022)

A ver, Balde, lo poco que le he visto, me ha gustado, pero si en vez de jugar en el Far$a jugara en el Madrid no va ni de utillero.


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> A ver, Balde, lo poco que le he visto, me ha gustado, pero si en vez de jugar en el Far$a jugara en el Madrid no va ni de utillero.



En el Barça casi que juega de extremo izquierdo,
se pilla toda la banda, es una especie de Alphonso Davies, (guardando las distancias),

el tema es que llevaría a dos laterales ofensivos similares, (Balde y Alba),

la alternativa debería ser un lateral más defensivo,
a veces es bueno tener un Arbeloa/Monreal en la plantilla.


----------



## Th89 (18 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En el Barça casi que juega de extremo izquierdo,
> se pilla toda la banda, es una especie de Alphonso Davies, (guardando las distancias),
> 
> el tema es que llevaría a dos laterales ofensivos similares, (Balde y Alba),
> ...



No busques criterios futbolísticos en la la lista de Luis Tabique. Van sus amiguis, y si falla alguno tira de otro que lleve un representante amigo e ya.


----------



## Topollillo (18 Nov 2022)

Han metido a otro negro, ya son 4.







Balde es el elegido para sustituir a Gayà en el Mundial

Por mi parte apoyaré al equipo contrario, me da igual el que sea como si es panchito, esto ya sobrepasa los niveles permitidos, 4 años más y seremos Francia pero sin su economía por supuesto.

No me siento representado.


----------



## xilebo (18 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Han metido a otro negro, ya son 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y Nacho no podia haber ido ?

Madre mia, de padre bisauguineano y madre dominicana, este tiene de español lo q yo del congo


----------



## Topollillo (18 Nov 2022)

Yo ya perdí la cuenta, ¿cuantos van del F.C Barcelona 8 o 9?, ya que le cambien el nombre a la selección, total esto es una convocatoria desproporcionado donde ya no se tiene en cuenta ni los meritos, ni la etnicidad, todo es un disparate, en un país de mierda como España donde el nuevo orden mundial va a velocidad de crucero.

Que se metan la selección por el puto culo, solo espero y deseo que hagan el rídiculo, que empaten o pierdan contra los panchos y que Alemania les meta 6.


----------



## jus (18 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Yo ya perdí la cuenta, ¿cuantos van del F.C Barcelona 8 o 9?, ya que le cambien el nombre a la selección, total esto es una convocatoria desproporcionado donde ya no se tiene en cuenta ni los meritos, ni la etnicidad, todo es un disparate.



El problema no es que vayan del barça, sino que se ha demostrado que el barça defensivamente NO SON NADA para jugar contra equipos físicos rápidos con calidad arriba. 

Nos van a matar con lo blanditos que somos, como el barça cuando le toca un equipo como el bayern que se ve claramente que son unas madres.


----------



## Topollillo (18 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> El problema no es que vayan del barça, sino que se ha demostrado que el barça defensivamente NO SON NADA para jugar contra equipos físicos rápidos con calidad arriba.
> 
> Nos van a matar con lo blanditos que somos, como el barça cuando le toca un equipo como el bayern que se ve claramente que son unas madres.



Es que me da igual joder, que no pueden meter a 4 negros porque les de la puta gana, para contentar a 4 mierdas traidores, prefiero que lleven a jugadores del Real Unión, de la Cultural Leonesa, del Pontevedra o del Cacereño y nos metan 20 que hacer esto, esto es un sacrilegio, un insulto y para mi la selección se acabo.


----------



## Topollillo (18 Nov 2022)

Es me cago en todo hostias, ya me estoy cabreando, 4 negracos como dos soles en una convocatoria de 26.


----------



## Th89 (18 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Es me cago en todo hostias, ya me estoy cabreando, 4 negracos como dos soles en una convocatoria de 26.



En 2030 seremos Francia 2.0, pero con paquetes.


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Es me cago en todo hostias, ya me estoy cabreando, 4 negracos como dos soles en una convocatoria de 26.



Más los gitanos de Rodri y David Raya


----------



## Topollillo (18 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> En 2030 seremos Francia 2.0, pero con paquetes.



Si, pero sin su enorme economía, en un siglo esto será mauritania o peor, escribiran libros sobre la población indigena describiendolos como blancos pero debido a que eran pogres y gilipollas dejaron entrar a sus fronteras a 20 millones de invasores africanos, estos africaner cuando se vieron fuertemente en número genocidaron a los varones y tomaron a sus mujeres. En Haiti paso los mismo a los pocos colonos franceses tuvieron ese triste final.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Nov 2022)

Otro negro más en la selección

Jajajajs


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2022)

Waka Waka 

Luego tenemos un excepcional amistoso, los belgas del seboso VS los egipcios.

Vamos esos belgas que han ganado ya 4 mundiales gracias al doriterismo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2022)

este es 3/4 de negro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Nov 2022)

Al convocar a Balde LE traiciona a M. Alonso.


----------



## Manoliko (18 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Es me cago en todo hostias, ya me estoy cabreando, 4 negracos como dos soles en una convocatoria de 26.



Me pasa igual, no me siento representado por los futbolistas negros, por mucho que vistan los colores de la bandera de mi país. Yo esta lista la veo como un equipo donde juegan algunos españoles, pero ya no es "la selección española".

Pero míralo de otro modo. España ganó un mundial antes de que hubiese un solo negro (alguno hubo antes, pero no en ese mundial). Ya hemos demostrado lo que teníamos que demostrar, que podíamos gana con un equipo formado íntegramente por españoles. Eso ya no nos lo pueden arrebatar. Eso sí, tuvimos que ser muy superiores al resto para poder lograrlo. Podríamos haber ganado otros mundiales más, pero los árbitros no nos dejaron.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Nov 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Me pasa igual, no me siento representado por los futbolistas negros, por mucho que vistan los colores de la bandera de mi país. Yo esta lista la veo como un equipo donde juegan algunos españoles, pero ya no es "la selección española".
> 
> Pero míralo de otro modo. España ganó un mundial antes de que hubiese un solo negro (alguno hubo antes, pero no en ese mundial). Ya hemos demostrado lo que teníamos que demostrar, que podíamos gana con un equipo formado íntegramente por españoles. Eso ya no nos lo pueden arrebatar. Eso sí, tuvimos que ser muy superiores al resto para poder lograrlo. Podríamos haber ganado otros mundiales más, pero los árbitros no nos dejaron.



Y va a ir a peor. En pocos años tendremos también a varios moros.


----------



## Manero (18 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> El problema no es que vayan del barça, sino que se ha demostrado que el barça defensivamente NO SON NADA para jugar contra equipos físicos rápidos con calidad arriba.
> 
> Nos van a matar con lo blanditos que somos, como el barça cuando le toca un equipo como el bayern que se ve claramente que son unas madres.



Los defensas del Barça tienes razón que no destacan por defender bien, pero el problema es que el resto de seleccionados tampoco.

-Si los laterales titulares son Carvajal y Jordi Alba tendremos las dos bandas que serán dos coladeros, y Azpilicueta tampoco mejora en nada a Carvajal. El único que puede dar el nivel es precisamente el recién llegado Balde si consigue sentar a Jordi Alba.

-De centrales, Pau Torres lleva un inicio de temporada muy flojo y contra Jordania lo demostró, y Eric García tampoco es un gran defensor aunque tiene otras virtudes que van bien al estilo de juego de Luís Enrique como la salida de balón y el poder jugar con la defensa adelantada. El central más consistente es Laporte que será titular seguro. Y luego está la incógnita de Hugo Guillamón al que no conozco apenas. También está la opción de colocar a Rodri como central, que contra Jordania lo probó en esa posición y parece que a Lucho le gustó.

En resumen, si España domina los partidos y controla el balón la defensa no sufrirá demasiado. Pero a la que un rival consiga encerrarnos en el área o el partido se ponga de ida y vuelta, ya podemos ponernos a rezar.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Los defensas del Barça tienes razón que no destacan por defender bien, pero el problema es que el resto de seleccionados tampoco.
> 
> -Si los laterales titulares son Carvajal y Jordi Alba tendremos las dos bandas que serán dos coladeros, y Azpilicueta tampoco mejora en nada a Carvajal. El único que puede dar el nivel es precisamente el recién llegado Balde si consigue sentar a Jordi Alba.
> 
> ...



A mí Rodri me pareció un desastre de central, más lento que su puta madre y mal posicionado todo el tiempo, y eso que el rival era malísimo. Eric García es una paradoja, un buen futbolista pero un central penoso. A falta de algo mejor, Eric García interpreto que vale contra Japón y Costa Rica si los partidos se dan como esperamos que se den. Lo de Rodri no lo veo ni siquiera contra rivales en teoría inferiores, y y no te cuento si tiene que jugar contra Alemania con falso nueve y cuatro balas arriba, no va a saber ni de dónde le vienen las hostias.

Carvajal juega con el freno de mano puesto porque es de cristal y se ha perdido demasiados Mundiales/Eurocopas/Finales de Champions por ir a tope el mes antes de la convocatoria. Si juega al 100% todavía es mucho mejor que Jordi Alba. Hace seis meses hizo una final de Champions espectacular, se comió a Luis Díaz con patatas, postre y licor de hierbas. No digo que se vaya a salir, igual sí somos un coladero, pero Carvajal sólo tiene 30 años, está en una buena edad todavía, no está físicamente derroído como Busquets o Alba. Y cuando las cosas se pongan chungas puede poner encima de la mesa sus 5 Champions y 350 partidos con el Madrid, y eso se acaba notando.

En la Euro hace un año Busquets, Alba y Koke jugaron los tres muy bien, mucho mejor de lo que venían jugando y mucho mejor de lo que han jugado desde entonces. Estos torneos se ganan con cabeza y sangre fría, y ahí tener experiencia en equipos digamos de élite ayuda mucho.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Nov 2022)

Sí joder, sí, más jvgadores del Barsa y nacionalizaos, entre eso y el público que les recibe en el aeropverto lo van a petar en las avdiencias


----------



## Manero (18 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A mí Rodri me pareció un desastre de central, más lento que su puta madre y mal posicionado todo el tiempo, y eso que el rival era malísimo. Eric García es una paradoja, un buen futbolista pero un central penoso. A falta de algo mejor, Eric García interpreto que vale contra Japón y Costa Rica si los partidos se dan como esperamos que se den. Lo de Rodri no lo veo ni siquiera contra rivales en teoría inferiores, y y no te cuento si tiene que jugar contra Alemania con falso nueve y cuatro balas arriba, no va a saber ni de dónde le vienen las hostias.
> 
> Carvajal juega con el freno de mano puesto porque es de cristal y se ha perdido demasiados Mundiales/Eurocopas/Finales de Champions por ir a tope el mes antes de la convocatoria. Si juega al 100% todavía es mucho mejor que Jordi Alba. Hace seis meses hizo una final de Champions espectacular, se comió a Luis Díaz con patatas, postre y licor de hierbas. No digo que se vaya a salir, igual sí somos un coladero, pero Carvajal sólo tiene 30 años, está en una buena edad todavía, no está físicamente derroído como Busquets o Alba. Y cuando las cosas se pongan chungas puede poner encima de la mesa sus 5 Champions y 350 partidos con el Madrid, y eso se acaba notando.
> 
> En la Euro hace un año Busquets, Alba y Koke jugaron los tres muy bien, mucho mejor de lo que venían jugando y mucho mejor de lo que han jugado desde entonces. Estos torneos se ganan con cabeza y sangre fría, y ahí tener experiencia en equipos digamos de élite ayuda mucho.



Ojalá los veteranos se crezcan y nos den partidos de alto nivel como bien dices que hicieron en la Euro, pero Alba, Koke y Busi han pegado un bajón de rendimiento muy grande en este último año y no tengo tan claro que Luís Enrique consiga sacar de nuevo de ellos el rendimiento de la pasada Eurocopa. Y Carvajal cada año que pasa me parece más malo, aunque reconozco que no soy nada objetivo con él por mi mirada azulgrana.

Tengo más esperanzas en las nuevas apariciones que no jugaron la pasada Eurocopa como Gavi, Nico Williams, Ansu Fati y Balde que no en los veteranos que se ha llevado Luís Enrique.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2022)

Los próximos campeones del mundo están cayendo por dos goles contra la poderosa Egipto  por supuesto el seboso belga está siendo clave


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Nov 2022)

Egipto le gana 2-0 a Belgáfrica.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (18 Nov 2022)

Los amistosos de preparación son lo que son y la historia está llena de equipos que llegaron con dudas y terminaron siendo campeones pero... me da (y lo he escrito en este foro) que Bélgica se la va a pegar. Cuidadito que en su grupo, además de estar Croacia, Marruecos y Canadá no son ningunas Marías.


----------



## Mariano24 (18 Nov 2022)

Belgica es un bluf. Ojalá nos enfrentemos en octavos.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (18 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> En transfermarket salen las agencias de representacion de todos los jugadores de la Seleccion.
> 
> No es muy complicado hacer esa lista



Me autocito. Segun transfermarket, estos son los representantes de los seleccionados por LE.

Conspirasionen:

Robert Sanchez - _CAA Stellar_

Unai Simon- _CAA Stellar_

David Raya- _Futbol21_

Pau Torres- _InterStarDeporte_

Aymeric Laporte- _Wasserman_

Eric Garcia- _Puyol-Delapeña_

Alejandro Balde-_ Gestifute_

Jordi Alba-_ InterStarDeporte_

Dani Carvajal-_ Familiar_

Azpilicueta- _Familiar_

Busquets- _Tactic Group_

Rodri- _Pablo Barquero_

Guillamon-_ InterStarDeporte_

Pedri- _Leaderbrock_

Gavi- _Puyol-Delapeña_

Marcos Llorente-_ Familiar_

Carlos Soler- _Promoesport_

Koke- _Gesport Espizua_

Dani Olmo-_ Niagara Sports_

Ansu Fati-_ Familiar_

Ferran Torres- _Leaderbrock_

Yeremi Pino-_ CAA Stellar_

Ausencio- _Gestifute_

Nico Williams- _Gidot Sport_

Sarabia- _Pablo Barquero_

Morata- _Niagara Sports_


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2022)

Barhein-serbia ahora mismo...
Por favor poned la TV gol mundial y mirad el estadio atención al del megáfono, lo de las bubuzellas es de aficionados a su lado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2022)

Goooooooool 

Empate de nuestros muchachos de bharein y serbia!!!!


----------



## Jotacé96 (18 Nov 2022)

¿Qué ha pasado con Bélgica? 

Pusesió 70% - tiros a puerta 2

Mientras que egipto 30% de pusasió y 5 tiros a puerta


----------



## Jotacé96 (18 Nov 2022)

Ya que hablais de los negros en la selección, ¿Dónde están los morubes? ya llevan varias generaciones y cuando yo era crio el equipo de fútbol de mi pueblo estaba petado de ellos y siempre les ha gustado mucho el fúrgol. Parece que pocos llegan a ser cracks.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2022)

Madre mía compañeros!!! Fútbol espectáculo !!! El cuarto gol de Serbia!!! Joder!!! Con estos partidazos quién quiere super ligas ni mierdas de esas!! Esto si que es fútbol espectáculo!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2022)

Buahhh que lokurote!!! Gol de jovic!!!! Seguro que florentino Pérez se está arrepintiendo de perder al pele de los Balcanes!!!!!


----------



## Edu.R (18 Nov 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Los amistosos de preparación son lo que son y la historia está llena de equipos que llegaron con dudas y terminaron siendo campeones pero... me da (y lo he escrito en este foro) que Bélgica se la va a pegar. Cuidadito que en su grupo, además de estar Croacia, Marruecos y Canadá no son ningunas Marías.



El grupo F puede ser el D de 2014. Las dos europeas eliminadas y equipos Paco tipo Costa Rica clasificados.

Bélgica tuvo su momento y lo aprovechó a medias. Un 3° en un Mundial es llamativo, pero en las Eurocopas podría haber hecho más. Ahora, aunque siguen siendo un equipo relevante, no es lo de hace 5 años.


----------



## Nomeimporta (18 Nov 2022)

Luis Enrique en directo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Luis Enrique en directo




Lo mejor es el chat


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Barhein-serbia ahora mismo...
> Por favor poned la TV gol mundial y mirad el estadio atención al del megáfono, lo de las bubuzellas es de aficionados a su lado



He pensado lo mismo, pero luego me he dado cuenta de que nosotros hacemos lo mismo pero con paquito el chocolatero.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo mejor es el chat



A alguno lo van a banear. Lo de Morata Fontanero me ha llegado. Seguro que has sido tú.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Nov 2022)

Jotacé96 dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado con Bélgica?
> 
> Pusesió 70% - tiros a puerta 2
> 
> Mientras que egipto 30% de pusasió y 5 tiros a puerta



La defensa es peor que la nuestra incluso. Cuidadín que su grupo no es fácil.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A alguno lo van a banear. Lo de Morata Fontanero me ha llegado. Seguro que has sido tú.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La defensa es peor que la nuestra incluso. Cuidadín que su grupo no es fácil.



Jajajaja Álvaro pichichi de España en el mundial


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Nov 2022)

Vallejo GOAT


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Nov 2022)

LE no es un mal tío, pero el juego de la selección es una puta mierda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Nov 2022)

-¿Estás borracho?

- No, yo soy así.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> -¿Estás borracho?
> 
> - No, yo soy así.



     soy bastante friki


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Nov 2022)

Luis Enfriqui, tu padre es Amuniki.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2022)

Esta hablando y se le escucha, piensa que han terminado el Stream 

"Pacho que hago"


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Nov 2022)

El final le gustará a Obi.


----------



## Raul83 (18 Nov 2022)

Con Ansu Fati vamos a ganar el Mundial. Y atentos a su conexión con Asensio. Y ya veremos el año que viene la dupla Ansu Ansensio en el Barcelona.


----------



## Raul83 (18 Nov 2022)

Ansu, Gavi, Pedri, Asensio, Nico Wlliams...nos vamos a comer a quien se ponga por delante.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Nov 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Con Ansu Fati vamos a ganar el Mundial. Y atentos a su conexión con Asensio. Y ya veremos el año que viene la dupla Ansu Ansensio en el Barcelona.



Y te falta Ferran Torres y hacemos el tridente de cojos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El final le gustará a Obi.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Con Ansu Fati vamos a ganar el Mundial. Y atentos a su conexión con Asensio. Y ya veremos el año que viene la dupla Ansu Ansensio en el Barcelona.




Buah! Es que puede ser un no parar, ausencia con sus skills y ansu Fati con su regularidad


----------



## barullo (18 Nov 2022)

Tened cuidado con lo que decis pisachanclas, que luego vienen los owneds y los aymadremias


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Tened cuidado con lo que decis pisachanclas, que luego vienen los owneds y los aymadremias



AFM 
Ansu, ausen y Morata....la final nos espera!!!


----------



## Suprimo (18 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Tened cuidado con lo que decis pisachanclas, que luego vienen los owneds y los aymadremias



¿Los aymadremias son los empates a 0 ó que una Croacia derroida te la termine liando?


----------



## barullo (18 Nov 2022)

Para cambiar de tema de negros y Gayá, hay un jugador español llamado Alejandro Garnacho criado en el Arroyomolinos, Getafe y Atlético de Madrid, nacido en Madrid de padre español y madre argentina que ha sido fichado por el Manchester Utd. y que resulta que sólo quiere jugar con...Argentina tócate los cojones ¿y por qué?

Estuvo en marzo en una convocatoria de Argentina aunque no jugó (ha estado en categorias inferiores de España y Argentina) y resulta que ha habido cierta polemica ayer cuando Scaloni repescó a Correa y Aldama porque en un twitt alguién puso que "no le habían llamado por ser español" y Garnacho le dió un like al parecer y de ahí se levantó la polvareda


----------



## barullo (18 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> AFM
> Ansu, ausen y Morata....la final nos espera!!!





Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Los aymadremias son los empates a 0 ó que una Croacia derroida te la termine liando?



Nunca se sabe pequeño padajuan


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Nov 2022)

Luis Enrique entra en la broma de Amunike - MarcaTV


Luis Enrique bromeó con sus seguidores en su primer streaming, entró a todas.




videos.marca.com


----------



## Madrid (18 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Para cambiar de tema de negros y Gayá, hay un jugador español llamado Alejandro Garnacho criado en el Arroyomolinos, Getafe y Atlético de Madrid, nacido en Madrid de padre español y madre argentina que ha sido fichado por el Manchester Utd. y que resulta que sólo quiere jugar con...Argentina tócate los cojones ¿y por qué?
> 
> Estuvo en marzo en una convocatoria de Argentina aunque no jugó (ha estado en categorias inferiores de España y Argentina) y resulta que ha habido cierta polemica ayer cuando Scaloni repescó a Correa y Aldama porque en un twitt alguién puso que "no le habían llamado por ser español" y Garnacho le dió un like al parecer y de ahí se levantó la polvareda



Llevar a Ángel Correa y pensar ser campeón... 




Por cierto, en España parece que a la gente se la sopla totalmente esta verbena.


----------



## Barrunto (18 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Para cambiar de tema de negros y Gayá, hay un jugador español llamado Alejandro Garnacho criado en el Arroyomolinos, Getafe y Atlético de Madrid, nacido en Madrid de padre español y madre argentina que ha sido fichado por el Manchester Utd. y que resulta que sólo quiere jugar con...Argentina tócate los cojones ¿y por qué?
> 
> Estuvo en marzo en una convocatoria de Argentina aunque no jugó (ha estado en categorias inferiores de España y Argentina) y resulta que ha habido cierta polemica ayer cuando Scaloni repescó a Correa y Aldama porque en un twitt alguién puso que "no le habían llamado por ser español" y Garnacho le dió un like al parecer y de ahí se levantó la polvareda



Messi todavía se arrepiente de su decisión.


----------



## barullo (18 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Llevar a Ángel Correa y pensar ser campeón...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En España la gente se anima con caballo ganador...

Si el equipo progresa habrá ambientazo por todas partes como siempre


Barrunto dijo:


> Messi todavía se arrepiente de su decisión.



¿De jugar con Argentina? ni de coña...

Además de mercenarios son muy patrioteros todos los argentinos...

Mira el chaval este Garnacho. En su puta vida ha vivido en Argentina, ha nacido y se ha criado en Madrid tanto culturalmente como futbolisticamente y sin embargo prefiere jugar con Argentina. Supongo que su mamá tendrá mucho que ver en eso, pero aún así me parece inaudito que quiera jugar para un país que en realidad no es el suyo.

Lo de Messi en cambio no, porque nació y se crió parte de la infancia en Argentina y sus padres son de allí. Lo lógico es que juegue con su país ¿pero Garnacho? vamos no me jodas


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (18 Nov 2022)

Menudo país de gañanes, van al aeropuerto a despedir a un solo jugador...


----------



## Charo afgana (19 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Para cambiar de tema de negros y Gayá, hay un jugador español llamado Alejandro Garnacho criado en el Arroyomolinos, Getafe y Atlético de Madrid, nacido en Madrid de padre español y madre argentina que ha sido fichado por el Manchester Utd. y que resulta que sólo quiere jugar con...Argentina tócate los cojones ¿y por qué?
> 
> Estuvo en marzo en una convocatoria de Argentina aunque no jugó (ha estado en categorias inferiores de España y Argentina) y resulta que ha habido cierta polemica ayer cuando Scaloni repescó a Correa y Aldama porque en un twitt alguién puso que "no le habían llamado por ser español" y Garnacho le dió un like al parecer y de ahí se levantó la polvareda



Garnacho ya jugó con las inferiores de España y decía estar orgulloso de ello,
(como cualquier jugador que lo convocan).




Parece ser que borró esos comentarios al llamarlo Scaloni,
entonces ya era el más argentino de todos,

para mi que Scaloni le prometió ir al mundial y ahora se siente traicionado,
tiene buena pinta el chaval,
la federación debería ir a por el,
nació en España, se crió en España, su padre es español, tiene acento español (esto es algo de lo que se burlan mucho en Argentina de el).


----------



## Rodal (19 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Llevar a Ángel Correa y pensar ser campeón...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tendremos algo de expectación hasta que nos eliminen. Y espero que sea pronto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (19 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, Luis Padrique ha triunfado en Twitch,

parece ser que va a emitir a diario.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Nov 2022)

España parece la sub-16 de antes.


----------



## Nomeimporta (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Nov 2022)

basta con tener una defensa que pare los dos o 3 ataques que los rivales nos hacen por partido


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> España parece la sub-16 de antes.



bueno muchos o han ganado sub21 o han llegado a semifinales del mismo y o la final de las ultimas olimpiadas....y de hechos ya estamos clasificados para la proximafase final de la eurosub 21


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (19 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En España la gente se anima con caballo ganador...
> 
> Si el equipo progresa habrá ambientazo por todas partes como siempre



Asin es. Si pasamos a cuartos los chinos se quedan sin banderas para el balcon y los manteros sin camisetas fake.

Aunque tambien es cierto que en anteriores citas ibas al carrefour y todo eran promociones del mundial y ahora nada de nada. Tiene pinta de que hasta la cocacola esta con el agua al cuello.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Sin embargo Eric García es una imprescindible


----------



## barullo (19 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Garnacho ya jugó con las inferiores de España y decía estar orgulloso de ello,
> (como cualquier jugador que lo convocan).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1265591
> ...



Ese chaval debe estar enmadrao y ella influye mucho en él o no me lo explico, porque con los antecedentes de crianza y educación españoles que tiene y jugando en Inglaterra lo que menos le conviene es pegarse 12 horas de viaje hasta Argentina para jugar los tropecientos bolos que juega esa gente entre copaaméricas y clasificatorios para el mundial interminables de 18 partidos...

Y en la Federación hay mucho torpe empezando por el que la dirige, pero seguro que alguién ya le habrá tirado los tejos, pero si el chaval dice que prefiere Argentina pues tampoco se puede hacer más...

Con el tiempo cambiará, como Brahim el del Milán, que al final se irá con Marruecos y este chico probablemente juegue con España en la próxima euro si no le convocan los argentinos. Vamos es lo que yo haría de estar en su lugar (como Iñaki Williams)


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Nov 2022)

Bueno señores....

Ya mismo empieza la basura/negocio del Mundial y visto lo visto, me declaro OFICIALMENTE Anti equipo ( porque no es una selección ) de los amigos del hijo de Amunike. Así que lo mejor, más barato y más deseable es que pierdan y los eliminen a las primeras de cambio,

Veré los partidos que pueda sólo por interés deportivo y nada más.... El equipo de los amigos de LE, para mi, será un equipo más que no me aporta nada especial... 

Queda dicho...


----------



## naburiano (19 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Bah, no se pueden sacar conclusiones de nada en este partido,
> 
> los jugadores andando, en posiciones cualquiera como en el PES con R. Larcos de delantero, etc,
> 
> para esto que no jueguen.



El futbol, es pasar y moverse, siempre al atacar, es normal desordenarse un poco y cambiar de posición, no es un problema si hay jugadores que hacen la cobertura, y contra equipos a los que dominemos la posesión, que serán la mayoría. 

El problema será cuando se encuentren una selección tipo Francia, que les puede matar a la contra, pero con la lesión de Benzema, me da que se van al guano también.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2022)

Vamos compañeros!!! La gloria nos espera!!!
Que orgulloso me siento de esta selección, que su base sea la de mi pueblo catalan!!!! 
Mi tierra de la que me siento orgulloso, aquella gracias a la que los españoles os desarrollasteis y os pusieron en el mapa tras Barcelona 92.!!! 

Somo catalanes y somos excelentes!! 

*#tarrassaconlaseleccion*


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Nov 2022)

qué ganas tengo de que la selección españorda sea eliminada en fase de grupos, joder.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> qué ganas tengo de que la selección españorda sea eliminada en fase de grupos, joder.



Ya te digo!! Sii joder síii y de que empiece el autentico mundial!! El mundial catalán de clubs!!!! 
Tu eres de los míos!!!! Un catalán de pura cepa!! No como @Edge2 @xilebo @Suprimo @Andr3ws y otros tantos, que se les llena la boca hablando de las esteladas y de cacaolat pero que luego se venden al mejor postor.
Catalanes de verdad ya solo quedamos tu, yo y el filetes @filets.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya te digo!! Sii joder síii y de que empiece el autentico mundial!! El mundial catalán de clubs!!!!
> Tu eres de los míos!!!! Un catalán de pura cepa!! No como @Edge2 @xilebo @Suprimo @Andr3ws y otros tantos, que se les llena la boca hablando de las esteladas y de cacaolat pero que luego se venden al mejor postor.
> Catalanes de verdad ya solo quedamos tu, yo y el filetes @filets.




Yo soy castellano y a mucha honra


----------



## Chichimango (19 Nov 2022)

A mí me va a costar engancharme al mundial, en la fase de grupos veré los partidos de España y poco más. Y los de España con expectativas bajas, la verdad, tenemos un equipo peleón pero al que le falta una peseta para el duro. El mínimo sería llegar a octavos; caer en cuartos lo consideraría un buen mundial. A partir de ahí, algo histórico, claro (solo hemos jugado un par de semis en mundiales, creo).


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (19 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Bueno señores....
> 
> Ya mismo empieza la basura/negocio del Mundial y visto lo visto, me declaro OFICIALMENTE Anti equipo ( porque no es una selección ) de los amigos del hijo de Amunike. Así que lo mejor, más barato y más deseable es que pierdan y los eliminen a las primeras de cambio,
> 
> ...



Joer, como te pones porque LE no se ha llevado a Nacho...


----------



## Mariano24 (19 Nov 2022)

Llegar a cuartos no es dificil con el grupo y hipotetico cruce de octavos que nos ha tocado.


----------



## Jotacé96 (19 Nov 2022)

Me han bloqueado mygoaltv, dónde puedo verlo sin dejarme un duro ¿?


----------



## Th89 (19 Nov 2022)

Telita con las declaraciones del calvo de la Fifa, le ha faltado ponerse a 4 patas en directo y que el jeque le diera por culo


----------



## VandeBel (19 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Para cambiar de tema de negros y Gayá, hay un jugador español llamado Alejandro Garnacho criado en el Arroyomolinos, Getafe y Atlético de Madrid, nacido en Madrid de padre español y madre argentina que ha sido fichado por el Manchester Utd. y que resulta que sólo quiere jugar con...Argentina tócate los cojones ¿y por qué?
> 
> Estuvo en marzo en una convocatoria de Argentina aunque no jugó (ha estado en categorias inferiores de España y Argentina) y resulta que ha habido cierta polemica ayer cuando Scaloni repescó a Correa y Aldama porque en un twitt alguién puso que "no le habían llamado por ser español" y Garnacho le dió un like al parecer y de ahí se levantó la polvareda



Menudo desagradecido de mierda. Si los dos padres fuesen argentinos lo podría entender. Pero de padre español, naciendo y viviendo en España, no me parece nada bien.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Nov 2022)

ESTABA VIENDO los goles del mundial Italia 90...  Y LA DUDA. 
eran mas grandes las medidas de los campos de futbol..?todo parece enorme como si hubiera 1 km del borde del area a la porteria...o es que eran enanos antes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos compañeros!!! La gloria nos espera!!!
> Que orgulloso me siento de esta selección, que su base sea la de mi pueblo catalan!!!!
> Mi tierra de la que me siento orgulloso, aquella gracias a la que los españoles os desarrollasteis y os pusieron en el mapa tras Barcelona 92.!!!
> 
> ...



Bueno, qatarlán....

Pedri...canario
Gavi...andaluz
Balde...negro
Frágil...otro negro
Ferran...horchatero


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya te digo!! Sii joder síii y de que empiece el autentico mundial!! El mundial catalán de clubs!!!!
> Tu eres de los míos!!!! Un catalán de pura cepa!! No como @Edge2 @xilebo @Suprimo @Andr3ws y otros tantos, que se les llena la boca hablando de las esteladas y de cacaolat pero que luego se venden al mejor postor.
> Catalanes de verdad ya solo quedamos tu, yo y el filetes @filets.



¿Hace frío en Madrí?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Yo soy castellano y a mucha honra



Y él es madrileño


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Hace frío en Madrí?



En Madrid lo desconozco, aquí en tarrassa gozamos de un clima excelente, hace buen día para bajar a la terraza de mi amigo Joan ataviado con mi estelada a tomar un refrescante vaso de cacaolat para a continuación subir a casa y comer una sabrosa pizza 4 quesos de la casa Tarradellas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Yo soy castellano y a mucha honra



Pues yo abría jurado que eras catalán fíjate por donde....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En Madrid lo desconozco, aquí en tarrassa gozamos de un clima excelente, hace buen día para bajar a la terraza de mi amigo Joan ataviado con mi estelada a tomar un refrescante vaso de cacaolat para a continuación subir a casa y comer una sabrosa pizza 4 quesos de la casa Tarradellas.



Cuidao que hay mucho moro por ahí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Cuidao que hay mucho moro por ahí.




En tarrassa?, Imposible, eso es más de vosotros los madrileños.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Nov 2022)

Bueno, vamos con un análisis estadístico de la 1º jornada.

Hay 3 partidos que parecen claros:

Argentina-Arabia Saudi
España-Costa Rica
Francia-Australia

Todo lo que no sea una victoria del favorito sería un sorpresón. En el caso de Francia dan un 75% de opciones de ganar, a los otros 2 más de un 80%, ergo no es imposible que no ganen, pero vamos, sorpresa gorda en cualquier caso.

Hay 3 partidos muy igualados:

Catar-Ecuador
México-Polonia
EEUU-Gales

Aquí puede pasar cualquier cosa, hay leves favoritos (55-45), pero demasiado leves.

Y los otros 10 partidos son del tipo 60-25-15. Esto quiere decir que de media en 6 partidos ganará el favorito, pero en 4 tiene que haber una "sorpresa", y seguramente en 1 o 2 una sorpresa gorda (Gana el no favorito).

Eso son los números. No sabemos cuales serán los equipos perjudicados, pero que nadie se piense que van a ganar los 13 favoritos en esta primera jornada. Seguramente solo ganen 9 o 10, pero 3 o 4 la van a cagar. Lo dicen los números.


----------



## The Replicant (19 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Joer, como te pones porque LE no se ha llevado a Nacho...



si Sergi Darder fuera del Farça, estaria en la selección del hijo de Amunike y seria casi como el nuevo Maradona, pero claro, es del Español, igual que Aspas que es del Celta, etc etc


----------



## Edu.R (19 Nov 2022)

Veces que han hecho top-4 en Mundiales (Semifinales al menos, o el equivalente):

13 veces: *Alemania*
11 veces: *Brasil*
8 veces: *Italia*
6 veces: *Francia*
5 veces: Paises Bajos, *Argentina, Uruguay*
4 veces: Suecia
3 veces: *Inglaterra*
2 veces: *España*, Croacia, Hungría, R.Checa, Polonia, Yugoslavia, Austria, Portugal, Bélgica
1 vez: EEUU, Chile, Turquía, Bulgaria, URSS, Corea del Sur


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En tarrassa?, Imposible, eso es más de vosotros los madrileños.



En Vallekas está plagado.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>




Jajajaj

Tampoco le han debido dar pasta al puto calvo ese. Jajajs


----------



## Justo Bueno (19 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Bueno señores....
> 
> Ya mismo empieza la basura/negocio del Mundial y visto lo visto, me declaro OFICIALMENTE Anti equipo ( porque no es una selección ) de los amigos del hijo de Amunike. Así que lo mejor, más barato y más deseable es que pierdan y los eliminen a las primeras de cambio,
> 
> ...


----------



## Edu.R (19 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Al parecer era PELIRROJO.


----------



## xilebo (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (19 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Vamos...
que hacen el trenecito.


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, vamos con un análisis estadístico de la 1º jornada.
> 
> Hay 3 partidos que parecen claros:
> 
> ...



atontao, el furgol el único deporte donde se empata y a 0, eso pasará en varios, atontao come pollas

tu de monguer solo charrando de ganar o perder jajajaj, mongolazo

catar ecuador igualado de que, la morisma no tiene nivel ni de 3 division hezpañorda


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>




Joder. El gitano del mare corruptum. Ya no me acordaba de ese subhumano.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Nov 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1266011




Otro paleto españordo que no ha ido al dermatologo en su puta vida.

Mira que rojeces tiene en los pómulos.

Y este si que tiene dinero.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Nov 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> atontao, el furgol el único deporte donde se empata y a 0, eso pasará en varios, atontao come pollas
> 
> tu de monguer solo charrando de ganar o perder jajajaj, mongolazo
> 
> catar ecuador igualado de que, la morisma no tiene nivel ni de 3 division hezpañorda



Habrá entre 3 y 5 empates, no sé si 0-0 o a goles. El Catar - Ecuador está 45-55 para Ecuador, luego puede salir cualquier resutado, pero eso son los números.

Si tan seguro estás, apuesta 5.000€ a que gana Ecuador. Dinero fácil.

Por cierto, mongolazo como insulto es un poco antiguo. Tu gilipollas, que ese no pasa de moda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Vamos...
> que hacen el trenecito.



Aparte que nunca he entendido eso de que tengan que ser amiguitos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Habrá entre 3 y 5 empates, no sé si 0-0 o a goles. El Catar - Ecuador está 45-55 para Ecuador, luego puede salir cualquier resutado, pero eso son los números.
> 
> Si tan seguro estás, apuesta 5.000€ a que gana Ecuador. Dinero fácil.
> 
> Por cierto, mongolazo como insulto es un poco antiguo. Tu gilipollas, que ese no pasa de moda.



En un mundial suele haber resultados sorpresa y en uno corrupto mucho más. Yo jamás apostaría contra el organizador.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Joer, como te pones porque LE no se ha llevado a Nacho...



A ver...

Pues más bien será porque Nacho ( y otros ) no le bailan el agua a LE... Pero lo que ha montado LE no es selección ni nada, es un capricho de un subnormal al que le toleran todas sus gilipolladas desde la Federación...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Nov 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1266011



Pon spoiler hombre... Que con esa cara de mongolo se me atragantan las anchoas del vermú....

Vaya careto nen,... Lo dice todo...


----------



## Scout.308 (19 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Bueno señores....
> 
> Ya mismo empieza la basura/negocio del Mundial y visto lo visto, me declaro OFICIALMENTE Anti equipo ( porque no es una selección ) de los amigos del hijo de Amunike. Así que lo mejor, más barato y más deseable es que pierdan y los eliminen a las primeras de cambio,
> 
> ...



Los MANDRILISTAS (perico mis cojones) no podéis ser más tontos y sectarios. Por supuesto no podía faltar el subnormal de @P'tit Quinquin dando zankito


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

__





Internacional: - La FIFA anima a imitar la política de inmigración de Qatar y rechaza el brazalete arcoíris


Gianni Infantino, el PCM pez gordo de la filfa “Hoy me siento qatarí, árabe, africano, gay, discapacitado, trabajador migrante”. Al presidente de la FIFA, Gianni Infantino, le pareció una buena idea arrancar así su comparecencia previa al inicio del Mundial. Una rueda de prensa celebrada en el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## xilebo (19 Nov 2022)

*El gran órdago de Asensio*

Con el 10 a la espalda, Marco Asensio brilló con España como 9. El Real Madrid no le ha renovado y si se sale en el Mundial será el gran caramelo del mercado.


----------



## fran83 (19 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En un mundial suele haber resultados sorpresa y en uno corrupto mucho más. Yo jamás apostaría contra el organizador.



En uno corrupto? Si solo fuera este


----------



## Edu.R (19 Nov 2022)

fran83 dijo:


> En uno corrupto? Si solo fuera este



Yo creo que de los de este siglo, quitando el de 2006, el resto fueron todos elegidos sin tener en cuenta ningún tipo de criterio deportivo. 

Que muy bien la idea de rotar continentes, pero... 7 Mundiales (Hasta 2026) y en la Europa continental ha habido 1  , que es precisamente donde más se pueden aprovechar las infraestructuras porque se usan (Mirad Alemania como renovó los estadios y como se usan). En ese aspecto al menos el de 2026 no necesita mucha inversión.


----------



## VandeBel (19 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El gran órdago de Asensio*
> 
> Con el 10 a la espalda, Marco Asensio brilló con España como 9. El Real Madrid no le ha renovado y si se sale en el Mundial será el gran caramelo del mercado.



Brutal los periolistos vendiendo ilusión por ganar a una banda como Jordania, que encima fueron buenas personas y ni siquiera metían la pierna por temor a lesionar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que de los de este siglo, quitando el de 2006, el resto fueron todos elegidos sin tener en cuenta ningún tipo de criterio deportivo.
> 
> Que muy bien la idea de rotar continentes, pero... 7 Mundiales (Hasta 2026) y en la Europa continental ha habido 1  , que es precisamente donde más se pueden aprovechar las infraestructuras porque se usan (Mirad Alemania como renovó los estadios y como se usan). En ese aspecto al menos el de 2026 no necesita mucha inversión.



ey pero alguien se ha de llevar las mordidas y todo el merchandaising LIBRE de impuestos que se lleva la FIFA..junto a los billetsy derechos televisivos


----------



## ¿Qué? (19 Nov 2022)

¿Cuanto falta para que acabe?


----------



## Edu.R (19 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ey pero alguien se ha de llevar las mordidas y todo el merchandaising LIBRE de impuestos que se lleva la FIFA..junto a los billetsy derechos televisivos



Yo ya lo he dicho, la FIFA está gestionando sus torneos FATAL, a diferencia de la UEFA. Esta consiguiendo devaluar el Mundial, que pierda interés... exitazo de la FIFA, si señor. La UEFA es capaz de crearse un torneillo Paco (Nations League) y que tenga repercusión, y la FIFA que la gente no vea el Mundial  . Y va el señor Infantino y se pone a echar mierda de Europa por la boca.

Para 2026: El sistema es lamentable, pero prácticamente era la única manera de ampliar equipos sin que se jugasen más de 7 partidos. La idea está basada en que muchas veces el 3º partido es definitorio y son como unos 1/16 de final encubiertos, entonces directamente lo plantan asi. El problema viene que los calendarios no están equilibrados, porque dos equipos juegan, uno descansa... y claro, no es lo mismo tener 4 dias de descanso que 8.

Aparte de que puede pasar que debutes, te metan una goleada y ya estés virtualmente fuera. Vamos, ir a jugar un Mundial, y que ya sepas que vas a hacer las maletas cuando hay equipos que ni han empezado a jugar. Por no hablar de la de "paja" que va a haber, porque amplian 16 cupos, y el 70% es para las confederaciones débiles (A Sudamérica le dan 2 y a Europa 3. Los otros 11 son para Asia, África...).

Y ya no vamos a hablar de que pasa si hay empate en esa minifase de grupos. Se tirarán penalties y está por ver la puntuación. Capaces son de incentivar los autobuses sabiendo que puedes ganar los partidos y clasificarte jugando al 0-0, para redondear la jugada.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Nov 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1266011



joder, qué susto
una va pasando la pantalla pabajo y de repente booooommm
toma gepeto


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (19 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No sé si por aquí lo han dicho, pero lo suelto,
> 
> LE va a sobar la pelota hasta marearnos, lo vamos a flipar,
> Tiki Taka? Toma dos tazas
> ...



O padecer su coñazo de "fútbol control "...

El tiki taka era otra cosa, esto que hace LE con la seleccion es jugar al 0 a 0 /1 a 0 de toda la vida, pero manteniendo el balón en lugar de encerrarte atras.... en basket se reconoció hace muchos años por "basket control" , ir a puntales bajos alargando las posesiones y de esto va la selección de LE

Vamos, un puto coñazo.

Como representan a España, y uno aprendió a amar el futbol viendo mundiales, pues se apoya a la seleccion, pero que puto coñazo de Eurocopa nos dieron, y de Liga de Naciones y qué coñazo va a ser este mundial verles jugar.

Aún así, digo que llegan a semifinales


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que de los de este siglo, quitando el de 2006, el resto fueron todos elegidos sin tener en cuenta ningún tipo de criterio deportivo.
> 
> Que muy bien la idea de rotar continentes, pero... 7 Mundiales (Hasta 2026) y en la Europa continental ha habido 1  , que es precisamente donde más se pueden aprovechar las infraestructuras porque se usan (Mirad Alemania como renovó los estadios y como se usan). En ese aspecto al menos el de 2026 no necesita mucha inversión.



La estafa de la inclusión y la diversidad para todo.

Están echando el Brasil-Alemania de 2014. Gol de Alemania.


----------



## Charo afgana (19 Nov 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> O padecer su coñazo de "fútbol control "...
> 
> El tiki taka era otra cosa, esto que hace LE con la seleccion es jugar al 0 a 0 /1 a 0 de toda la vida, pero manteniendo el balón en lugar de encerrarte atras.... en basket se reconoció hace muchos años por "basket control" , ir a puntales bajos alargando las posesiones y de esto va la selección de LE
> 
> ...



Pues a eso va a jugar,

a no ser que en algunos partidos meta a los dos extremos jóvenes juntos como se vio en los últimos 30 min contra Portugal,

entraron Yéremi Pino, Nico Williams, Pedri y Gavi,
y el juego fue mucho más directo.

Si ya pones a Marcos Llorente igual y hasta es divertido de ver.


----------



## fred (19 Nov 2022)

Buen retrato de Infantino,la Fifa y la madre que los parió.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Los brasileños llorando y van 2-0. Y en los próximos 6 minutos les van a caer 3.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Pues a eso va a jugar,
> 
> a no ser que en algunos partidos meta a los dos extremos jóvenes juntos como se vio en los últimos 30 min contra Portugal,
> 
> ...



Y es lo que hará si las cosas van mal. Llevamos a un huevo de extremos y a un huevo de jóvenes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo ya lo he dicho, la FIFA está gestionando sus torneos FATAL, a diferencia de la UEFA. Esta consiguiendo devaluar el Mundial, que pierda interés... exitazo de la FIFA, si señor. La UEFA es capaz de crearse un torneillo Paco (Nations League) y que tenga repercusión, y la FIFA que la gente no vea el Mundial  . Y va el señor Infantino y se pone a echar mierda de Europa por la boca.
> 
> Para 2026: El sistema es lamentable, pero prácticamente era la única manera de ampliar equipos sin que se jugasen más de 7 partidos. La idea está basada en que muchas veces el 3º partido es definitorio y son como unos 1/16 de final encubiertos, entonces directamente lo plantan asi. El problema viene que los calendarios no están equilibrados, porque dos equipos juegan, uno descansa... y claro, no es lo mismo tener 4 dias de descanso que 8.
> 
> ...



la uefa ya arruino la eurocopa subiendo de 16 a 24 selecciones


----------



## Charo afgana (19 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y es lo que hará si las cosas van mal. Llevamos a un huevo de extremos y a un huevo de jóvenes.



Los lleva para revolucionar el partido si se va perdiendo,

pero la premisa será dar el tostón con Ferrán y Sarabia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Nov 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> O padecer su coñazo de "fútbol control "...
> 
> El tiki taka era otra cosa, esto que hace LE con la seleccion es jugar al 0 a 0 /1 a 0 de toda la vida, pero manteniendo el balón en lugar de encerrarte atras.... en basket se reconoció hace muchos años por "basket control" , ir a puntales bajos alargando las posesiones y de esto va la selección de LE
> 
> ...



La eurocopa de españa resumida..
1ºmuro polaco.
2ºmuro de escudos vikingo....
3ºintentaron el muro pero fallaron...
4ºcroacia saco fuerzas de flaqueza porque lo de ir ganado de goleada nos confundio...
5º,suiza el muro de piqueros suizos de bicoca...
6ºItalia CATENAZZIO puro y duro....
...si el rival no quiere atacar es SU PROBLEMA no nuestro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los brasileños llorando y van 2-0. Y en los próximos 6 minutos les van a caer 3.




Estaba por las ramblas, que programa de partidos tenemos hoy compañero??


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Los lleva para revolucionar el partido si se va perdiendo,
> 
> pero la premisa será dar el tostón con Ferrán y Sarabia.



Sí, si el equipo titular está clarísimo, y lo que vamos a hacer los primeros 80 minutos también.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estaba por las ramblas, que programa de partidos tenemos hoy compañero??



Pues no hay mucho hoy. La final de 2014 a las 19:30 y la final de 2018 a las 23:30. Podrían echar el Suecia-Argelia por lo menos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

fred dijo:


> Buen retrato de Infantino,la Fifa y la madre que los parió.



Son todos ricachones hijos de ricachones. Toda su vida ha sido de lujo apartado de los demás, pero tomando decisiones que nos afectan a todos pero no a ellos. El pueblo tiene que volver a entender que para cambiar algo hay que volver a sacar las guillotinas contra esta gentuza.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> la uefa ya arruino la eurocopa subiendo de 16 a 24 selecciones



Pero ahi no veo un bajón de nivel, hoy en día la clase media europea es peligrosa. Puede que haya 2-3 selecciones Paco, pero es un torneo que no tiene casi ningún partido "fácil". Una primera fase de Eurocopa es más exigente que una de Mundial, también con 24 equipos. Otra cosa es que le metieran 32...


----------



## Edu.R (19 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues no hay mucho hoy. La final de 2014 a las 19:30 y la final de 2018 a las 23:30. Podrían echar el Suecia-Argelia por lo menos.



Hay Segunda división española. Mañana un Racing-Burgos y Levante-Las Palmas, por ejemplo.


----------



## Charo afgana (19 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sí, si el equipo titular está clarísimo, y lo que vamos a hacer los primeros 80 minutos también.



Ayer LE estuvo hablando muy bien de Olmo,
dice que está a gran nivel,

para mi que sale de titular contra Tosta Rica,
también está muy brasas con Asensio,

apuesto por tridente...
Olmo, Morata, Asensio.

Al menos si tendrían disparo desde lejos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues no hay mucho hoy. La final de 2014 a las 19:30 y la final de 2018 a las 23:30. Podrían echar el Suecia-Argelia por lo menos.




Hoy no hay amistosos denigrantes?.

No sé si alguien lo ve como yo, pero a mí en realidad lo que me gusta de los mundiales es que te permite ver partidos de un nivel de denigrancia que sin el mundial no sería posible, como un Qatar- ecuador, los partidos entre las selecciones buenas ya los tengo muy vistos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy no hay amistosos denigrantes?.
> 
> No sé si alguien lo ve como yo, pero a mí en realidad lo que me gusta de los mundiales es que te permite ver partidos de un nivel de denigrancia que sin el mundial no sería posible, como un Qatar- ecuador, los partidos entre las selecciones buenas ya los tengo muy vistos.



Sí hay pero no los echan. Por eso decía lo del Suecia-Argelia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy no hay amistosos denigrantes?.
> 
> No sé si alguien lo ve como yo, pero a mí en realidad lo que me gusta de los mundiales es que te permite ver partidos de un nivel de denigrancia que sin el mundial no sería posible, como un Qatar- ecuador, los partidos entre las selecciones buenas ya los tengo muy vistos.



Pues tienes varios: Senegal-Qatar, Senegal-Ecuador, Iran-Gales, Tunez-Australia,Marruecos-Canada,...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues no hay mucho hoy. La final de 2014 a las 19:30 y la final de 2018 a las 23:30. Podrían echar el Suecia-Argelia por lo menos.




Acabo de poner el gol mundial y están con el icono del canal y una canción "ahia ahoa" de fondo....me as timado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2022)

Alguien sabe si se puede comprar cacaolat online, he mirado en las webs catalanas pero no encuentro nada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acabo de poner el gol mundial y están con el icono del canal y una canción "ahia ahoa" de fondo....me as timado



A las 19:30. Son las 17:52.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Alguien sabe si se puede comprar cacaolat online, he mirado en las webs catalanas pero no encuentro nada








Tienda online venta de cacaolat bebida de cacao española


Bebida de cacao muy nutritiva que se puede tomar tanto fría como caliente. Variedades, Cacaolat 0%, Cacaolat Mocca, Cacaolat upp. Producto Español




www.yourspanishshop.es







Amazon.es : cacaolat


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Gol Mundial


Gol Mundial es la plataforma que ofrece los 64 partidos de la FIFA World Cup Qatar 2022. Disponible en todo los dispositivos. Suscríbete ahora.




app.golmundial.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## Paradigmas 2 (19 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La eurocopa de españa resumida..
> 1ºmuro polaco.
> 2ºmuro de escudos vikingo....
> 3ºintentaron el muro pero fallaron...
> ...



Bueno, es tu problema porque tú tampoco atacas.... la selección de LE juega a no perder, no es un equipo que juegue a ganar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Nov 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Bueno, es tu problema porque tú tampoco atacas.... la selección de LE juega a no perder, no es un equipo que juegue a ganar



y la seleccion de la sub 21,,en las olimpiadas lo mismo..
1ºlos mamelucos un 5-4- 1 y parten los tobillos de ceballos y uno de los centrales y6el VAR ni hostias..chutamos como 40 veces y nada los mamelucos seguian ahi sin atacar salvo para partir tobillos..
2ºaustralia,,pues nada Casi futbol australiano de esos que hay que correr con el codo delante.lo mismo 5-4-1 y con australianos poniendo a laterales de 2,05 METROS,como el famoso keller ese ,tropecientos tiros hasta que rompemos la lata de un centro lateral ..
3ºBoludolandia,lo mismo y mas sangrante porque boludolandia tenia que ganar o ganar para pasar como segundo...y nada no hicieron nada hasta 7 minutos despues de que les clavasemos ungol...
4ºcontral un equipo africano pues ya estabamos agotados y la temperatura infernal de japon no ayudo..y la dudosa edad de los africanos hicieron que se adelantasen una y otra vez ,hasta quesacamos a MAÑACO mir que les hundio el alma...
5º,contra el anfitrion japon,,japon que se paso todas las olimpiadas jugando al tiki taka con un 4-4-2 CLaro,pues nos sale con otro 5-4-1 y en plan defensa de IWO jima...chutamos chutamos y chutamos pero hubo que tirar de napalhm para marcar en la prorroga con ausencio..
6ºy final contra una brasil que viene fresca cual lechuga ya que notuvo que jugar una EURO antes de las olimpiadasy tampoco recibio patadas de mamelucos y aun asi plantamos cara a pesar de que sacamos muy tarde A MAÑACO mir....autos bus tras autobus hasta la final...
Y PARA EL MUNDIAL sera lo mismo
autobus de costa rica con keylor navas que se sacara el rabo y lo parara absolutamente todo..
linea SIGFRIDO alemana,,,
y otra defensa de okinawa por parte de japon...


----------



## Jotacé96 (19 Nov 2022)

Vaya regalo de grupo Países Bajos


----------



## xilebo (19 Nov 2022)

*Balde persigue a Jordi Alba*


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy no hay amistosos denigrantes?.
> 
> No sé si alguien lo ve como yo, pero a mí en realidad lo que me gusta de los mundiales es que te permite ver partidos de un nivel de denigrancia que sin el mundial no sería posible, como un Qatar- ecuador, los partidos entre las selecciones buenas ya los tengo muy vistos.



atontao, y atontaos

me he visto el candelario y solo valen *4 partidos de los 48*

hezpein-nancys

argentos-mejico

brasil-suiza/camerun (si no están ya fuera los nigros)

luego otros 4 subpar

negrancia-dinamarca

otanland-argentos

croacia-belgas

portufail-urukhai

bueno y los otros 2 de hezpein de fondo pa ver si la cagan antes de octavos/cuartos


----------



## Suprimo (19 Nov 2022)

Y a todo esto sobre lo poco intedezantes que se presentan algvnos partidos...

¿Quién coño va a ver partidos a las 11 de la mañana?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y a todo esto sobre lo poco intedezantes que se presentan algvnos partidos...
> 
> ¿Quién coño va a ver partidos a las 11 de la mañana?



Esa pregunta hice yo hace días. En Europa ni cristo va a poder ver el de las 11. Y en América como mucho el de las 20. Es un mundial para Asia.


----------



## cebollo (19 Nov 2022)

Lesión de Benzema. Los franchutes van a ganar otro Mundial con Giraud.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esa pregunta hice yo hace días. En Europa ni cristo va a poder ver el de las 11. Y en América como mucho el de las 20. Es un mundial para Asia.



Y si nos ponemos a las 14 horas tampoco


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y si nos ponemos a las 14 horas tampoco



Yo hay dos días que llegaré para el de las 14 y tres que igual no llego ni para el de las 17.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (19 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La eurocopa de españa resumida..
> 1ºmuro polaco.
> 2ºmuro de escudos vikingo....
> 3ºintentaron el muro pero fallaron...
> ...



Si, a los madridistas ex-patriotas les cuesta entender que si España toca y toca el balon es consecuencia de los autobuses que por norma el contrario nos planta atras. Si en lugar de jugarnos con 8 tios defendiendo y esperando a pillarnos la espalda lo hicieran mas abiertos, quiza podriamos ver a la Roja jugar mas directo.

Tambien es cierto que cuando nos pierden el miedo y salen a jugarnos al ataque, igual nos meten cinco como Holanda en el 2014. 

Pero vamos, el principal problema de la Seleccion es el mismo que el del Barcelona y se llama Busquets. Mientras el tio por el que tienen que pivotar el balon y el balance defensivo-ofensivo sea un ex-jugador, el equipo jugara al ritmo de ese ex-jugador.


----------



## Manero (19 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Si, a los madridistas ex-patriotas les cuesta entender que si España toca y toca el balon es consecuencia de los autobuses que por norma el contrario nos planta atras. Si en lugar de jugarnos con 8 tios defendiendo y esperando a pillarnos la espalda lo hicieran mas abiertos, quiza podriamos ver a la Roja jugar mas directo.
> 
> Tambien es cierto que cuando nos pierden el miedo y salen a jugarnos al ataque, igual nos meten cinco como Holanda en el 2014.
> 
> Pero vamos, el principal problema de la Seleccion es el mismo que el del Barcelona y se llama Busquets. Mientras el tio por el que tienen que pivotar el balon y el balance defensivo-ofensivo sea un ex-jugador, el equipo jugara al ritmo de ese ex-jugador.



España juega a lo que puede con los jugadores que tiene, porque si no dominas ninguna de las dos áreas la única alternativa que te queda es mirar de dominar el balón.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Lesión de Benzema. Los franchutes van a ganar otro Mundial con Giraud.



Muchas opciones le dáis a Fráfrica. No aprendéis.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y a todo esto sobre lo poco intedezantes que se presentan algvnos partidos...
> 
> ¿Quién coño va a ver partidos a las 11 de la mañana?



Yo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Si, a los madridistas ex-patriotas les cuesta entender que si España toca y toca el balon es consecuencia de los autobuses que por norma el contrario nos planta atras. Si en lugar de jugarnos con 8 tios defendiendo y esperando a pillarnos la espalda lo hicieran mas abiertos, quiza podriamos ver a la Roja jugar mas directo.
> 
> Tambien es cierto que cuando nos pierden el miedo y salen a jugarnos al ataque, igual nos meten cinco como Holanda en el 2014.
> 
> Pero vamos, el principal problema de la Seleccion es el mismo que el del Barcelona y se llama Busquets. Mientras el tio por el que tienen que pivotar el balon y el balance defensivo-ofensivo sea un ex-jugador, el equipo jugara al ritmo de ese ex-jugador.



¿Qué fue antes, el huevo o la gallina? Obviamente después de 2008 y 2010, el resto de rivales aprendieron a jugarnos y ya salen todas las selecciones a defender y a jugarnos a la contra. Tontos no son, y nos hemos convertido en esclavos del tikitaki que aburre a las ovejas. Si uan selección de las buenas se lo toma en serio nos hace lo de Holanda en 2014 o lo de Suecia no hace mucho.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (19 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esa pregunta hice yo hace días. En Europa ni cristo va a poder ver el de las 11. Y en América como mucho el de las 20. Es un mundial para Asia.



A ver si nos enteramos de una vez que la polaridad del mundo ha cambiado y ahora la pasta y los negocios estan en Asia.

Cuanta gente aqui en España se va a comprar la camiseta oficial de la Seleccion por 100 pavens. Y ya no te cuento el Hyundai Tucson de 50k o los billetes de 1a clase de Qatar Airways que aunciaran en las vallas del estadio.

Doscientas personas, la mitad foreros burbujistas?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (19 Nov 2022)

Eto'o muy agradesido con el país que le dio la carrera haciendonos perder contra un equipo estiercol y malos vecinos como país


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Si, a los madridistas ex-patriotas les cuesta entender que si España toca y toca el balon es consecuencia de los autobuses que por norma el contrario nos planta atras. Si en lugar de jugarnos con 8 tios defendiendo y esperando a pillarnos la espalda lo hicieran mas abiertos, quiza podriamos ver a la Roja jugar mas directo.
> 
> Tambien es cierto que cuando nos pierden el miedo y salen a jugarnos al ataque, igual nos meten cinco como Holanda en el 2014.
> 
> Pero vamos, el principal problema de la Seleccion es el mismo que el del Barcelona y se llama Busquets. Mientras el tio por el que tienen que pivotar el balon y el balance defensivo-ofensivo sea un ex-jugador, el equipo jugara al ritmo de ese ex-jugador.



2014 fue resultado de una planificación pésima . sobretodo física y táctica de un del bosque que pasaba de todo


----------



## barullo (19 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Eto'o muy agradesido con el país que le dio la carrera haciendonos perder contra un equipo estiercol y malos vecinos como país



No sé por qué os sorprenden tanto los mercenarios

A mi que ellos quieran vencernos o que nos minusvaloren no me sorprende nada, lo que me sorprende son los capullos supuestamente españoles que hay aqui sin ir más lejos que quieren que pierda España y que la minusvaloran.

Sólo hay que mirar en ciertos hilos incluido este o a canales de YT como el del azafato veloz del gran hermano y lamehuevos particular del Matamoros -con él incluido- que reniegan de la selección con el pretexto soplapollas de que son del madrí y eso es lo principal, como miembros de una secta o una religión (aqui también hay muchos así como el Nota o Limón por ejemplo). Coincido con el azafato y el yonki en que Carvajal es un paquetón de cojón de mico, pero vamos como muchos extranjeros de la liga y del madrí también, y si juega por la banda derecha en el mundial pues es lo que hay, habrá que aguantarse.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Que nervios compañeros mañana comienza el mejor mundial de la historia!!!!! 

 no me creo ni yo la mierda de frase que acabo de escribir, es demasiado troll incluso para mi! 

Wak Waka!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Exclusivas @Obiwanchernobil:

Se filtran ensayos de la ceremonia de apertura:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Más filtraciones de la ceremonia:


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Lesión de Benzema. Los franchutes van a ganar otro Mundial con Giraud.



Pues lo estoy viendo friamente y a lo mejor estos de mondial ya empieza a no tener nada con tanto moñeco roto


----------



## barullo (20 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues lo estoy viendo friamente y a lo mejor estos de mondial ya empieza a no tener nada con tanto moñeco roto



Que vaaaa...les sobran jugadores en todas las posiciones

Ojalá tuvieramos nosotros alguno de los suyos que no van y que quisieran venir con nosotros tipo Laporte pero delantero


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Que vaaaa...les sobran jugadores en todas las posiciones
> 
> Ojalá tuvieramos nosotros alguno de los suyos que no van y que quisieran venir con nosotros tipo Laporte pero delantero



¿Dónde tiene España algo paresido al amego Benzemá?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Es el mundial donde un mes antes de su comienzo se empieza a lesionar todo dios y donde días antes aún se lesiona más gente, la cosa de poner un mundial en mitad de una competición y tal.....


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es el mundial donde un mes antes de su comienzo se empieza a lesionar todo dios y donde días antes aún se lesiona más gente, la cosa de poner un mundial en mitad de una competición y tal.....



Este año, veas el partido que veas, gana y marca los goles el Mamadou.

Pasa lo mismo cuando cumples edad: tengas el trabajo que tengas, familia o no o, en defnitiva, pase lo que pase, el gran victorioso y el que siempre está omnipresente es la monotonía.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No sé por qué os sorprenden tanto los mercenarios
> 
> A mi que ellos quieran vencernos o que nos minusvaloren no me sorprende nada, lo que me sorprende son los capullos supuestamente españoles que hay aqui sin ir más lejos que quieren que pierda España y que la minusvaloran.
> 
> Sólo hay que mirar en ciertos hilos incluido este o a canales de YT como el del azafato veloz del gran hermano y lamehuevos particular del Matamoros -con él incluido- que reniegan de la selección con el pretexto soplapollas de que son del madrí y eso es lo principal, como miembros de una secta o una religión (aqui también hay muchos así como el Nota o Limón por ejemplo). Coincido con el azafato y el yonki en que Carvajal es un paquetón de cojón de mico, pero vamos como muchos extranjeros de la liga y del madrí también, y si juega por la banda derecha en el mundial pues es lo que hay, habrá que aguantarse.



No es justo lo que dices...

En primer lugar, hay que saber distinguir entre una selección y un grupete de amigotes que se juntan para jugar un campeonato y llevárselo crudo...

Cuando ganamos el mundial de Sudáfrica o las copas de Europa, esas selecciones que estaban petadas de jugadores del Far$a las sentía cómo propias, ya que estaban encabezadas por unos señores de los pies a la cabeza, cómo D. Luis Aragonés o D. Vicente del Bosque... Había un auténtico EQUIPO con los mejores y extraordinarios jugadores de ese momento... Muchos eran culerdos... ¿ Y qué ??? No soy idiota y, además tengo ojos... Jugadores como Xavi, Iniesta, Puyol... El mismísimo odiadiadísimo y subnormalérrimo Piqué..., etc, etc, forjaron una grandísima selección... Entre otros, obviamente...

Ahora mismo, la " selección " la dirige un payaso chulo de mierda y prepotente LE... Sólo éso ya me tira para atrás... Y, según mi opinión ( que es libre ), sólo cuenta con sus amiguitos dejándose en la cuneta a jugadores que están demostrando esta temporada bastante más que algunos de los que se lleva a Catar... Y jugadores de otros equipos que no son el RM ¡¡¡¡...Ojo...Es decir, que lo mismo que te reconozco que los jugadores que ganaron eurocopas y mundial eran inmejorables, ahora mismo te digo que bajo mi criterio la selección es manifiestamente mejorable. ¿ La culpa es de los jugadores que van ?? Noooooooo... Para nada... Deportivamente les deseo lo mejor, faltaría más ¡¡¡¡; pero tener al frente al chuloputas del LE no me va a hacer comulgar con ruedas de molino... Lo siento, nunca en mi vida he sido hipócrita y expreso lo que siento... Y es lo que hay...

A ver... Por ejemplo... ¿ Tú ves normales las ruedas de prensa que hace LE, por ejemplo ???? Si es para que se levantaran todos los periodistas y se largaran de allí. Se les ríe en su puta cara... Hombre...

Además, LE está con su " selección " haciendo pruebas para dirigir en el futuro a su Far$a para cuando Javier Hernández salga en globo del Orinal... y si no lo ves... Pues yo que sé... Una óptica buena, tú...

Y ojo ¡¡¡¡¡ ... Esto último que te digo, lo digo reconociéndote lo que he dicho al principio, que los jugadores culerdos que ganaron eurocopas y mundial en su momento eran LOS MEJORES DEL MUNDO sin ningún tipo de dudas... Los que se ha llevado ahora ( alguno o algunos... ) son bastante prescindibles y apartando a otros de otros clubes que están mejor en este momento...

En fin... Disfrutad de vuestra " selección ".... Ya vendrán tiempos mejores...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Buenos días compañeros!!! Hoy es el día!!! 
La gran gala de inauguración!!!! 
"Fuegos artificiales" por doquier!!!!! 
Viva la libertad!!!!!! 
Este será conocido y recordado como el mundial del amor    

Y después un partido de alto nivel!!!! 
Catar (si, yo lo escribo con C) contra Ecuador!!! 

Potencias mundiales frente a frente, no olvidemos que será una aplastante victoria del equipo catarí ya que son una potencia futbolística sólo comparable con brazil, hoy tenemos risas con el árbitro seguro.


----------



## pepetemete (20 Nov 2022)

Solo fijaos en la cantidad de negrocs ...perdón, Morenos que van a jugar en todos los partidos.
Los vestuarios tienen que ser un escpectáculo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días compañeros!!! Hoy es el día!!!
> La gran gala de inauguración!!!!
> "Fuegos artificiales" por doquier!!!!!
> Viva la libertad!!!!!!
> ...



BREAKING NEWS ¡¡¡¡¡

Puedo confirmar que los Village People han confirmado su asistencia al grandísimo espectáculo de la inauguración moruna de esta tarde...Jódete Shakira ¡¡¡¡... Jejejejejej


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)

A qué hora empieza el circo?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A qué hora empieza el circo?




Tu no ponías los directos en Twitch membrillo? 

A las 16:00 empieza el plato fuerte, la ceremonia, que es realmente lo que nos interesa ver, inmolaciones, apaleamientos de la policía moral, gruas con gente colgando, gorrinos degollados y sacrificios varios.

A las 17:00 comienza la segunda fase de la denigrancia, con la compra del partido de Ecuador y la heroica victoria de catar.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tu no ponías los directos en Twitch membrillo?
> 
> A las 16:00 empieza el plato fuerte, la ceremonia, que es realmente lo que nos interesa ver, inmolaciones, apaleamientos de la policía moral, gruas con gente colgando, gorrinos degollados y sacrificios varios.
> 
> A las 17:00 comienza la segunda fase de la denigrancia, con la compra del partido de Ecuador y la heroica victoria de catar.



Me lo pensaré lo de Twitch por eso pregunto la hora

Pero será con cosas buenas, porque tanto la ceremonia como el partido lo dan en abierto por la 1 

Si hay un partido bueno que no lo den en abierto, y lo encuentro, lo pondré en Twitch


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Me lo pensaré lo de Twitch por eso pregunto la hora
> 
> Pero será con cosas buenas, porque tanto la ceremonia como el partido lo dan en abierto por la 1
> 
> Si hay un partido bueno que no lo den en abierto, y lo encuentro, lo pondré en Twitch




En mi opinión son estos los partidos que debes "cubrir", los de España al final todo el mundo (creo yo) los querran ver con los amigos y familiares en TVE1.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A qué hora empieza el circo?



A las 2 de la tarde es la carrera de Abu Dhabi, la última carrera de alonso en Ranaul


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> A las 2 de la tarde es la carrera de Abu Dhabi, la última carrera de alonso en Ranaul



Alonso todavía corre??


----------



## alvysinger (20 Nov 2022)

El partido inagural no la dan en abierto????

Hoy quería meter unos dineros a la victoria de Catar y poder ver el enfrentamiento.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Alonso todavía corre??



De los pilotos más en forma de la parrilla


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (20 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> No es justo lo que dices...
> 
> En primer lugar, hay que saber distinguir entre una selección y un grupete de amigotes que se juntan para jugar un campeonato y llevárselo crudo...
> 
> ...



¿y si pones nombres para saber quienes son mejores de los que van?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

alvysinger dijo:


> El partido inagural no la dan en abierto????
> 
> Hoy quería meter unos dineros a la victoria de Catar y poder ver el enfrentamiento.




En gol mundial dan todos, si tienes el canal liga en Movistar contratado ya lo tiene por defecto, si no son 20 leuros.

Creo que el inaugural si lo dan en TVE y la final también.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Mundial Qatar 2022: horario y dónde ver en TV los partidos


Consulta el horario en el que se emiten gratis los partidos de la Selección Española y de los mejores equipos del Mundial 2022. Vive la Copa de Mundo en RTVE.es.



www.rtve.es


----------



## FROM HELL (20 Nov 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Bueno, es tu problema porque tú tampoco atacas.... la selección de LE juega a no perder, no es un equipo que juegue a ganar



Otro que no se vio la Eurocopa. 

Con SALINAS hubiéramos goleado en todos los partidos y levantado la copa en wembley. 

Ojalá España en este mundial creara la mitad de juego ofensivo que en la euro.


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2022)

*El Balón de Oro se pierde el Mundial por lesión*


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

Recordad que la selección de Catar está plagada de cagalanes.

Ir con Ecuador es deber de todo Español.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

A Ecvador le robamos el horo, no sé por qué tendríamos que ir con ese equipo tan demigrante


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Otro que no se vio la Eurocopa.
> 
> Con SALINAS hubiéramos goleado en todos los partidos y levantado la copa en wembley.
> 
> Ojalá España en este mundial creara la mitad de juego ofensivo que en la euro.



Lo que me fastidio fue que en la prórroga salió un Thiago que fue lo opuesto a lo que era con Lopetegui..ni chuto a puerta ni dio pases directos Ni saco corners...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> A Ecvador le robamos el horo, no sé por qué tendríamos que ir con ese equipo tan demigrante



Moisés Caicedo Balón d'or


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

alvysinger dijo:


> El partido inagural no la dan en abierto????
> 
> Hoy quería meter unos dineros a la victoria de Catar y poder ver el enfrentamiento.



Si, es en abierto.


----------



## Mariano24 (20 Nov 2022)

Le he metido 50 castañas a la victoria de Ecuador.


----------



## Jean du Moulin (20 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esa pregunta hice yo hace días. En Europa ni cristo va a poder ver el de las 11. Y en América como mucho el de las 20. Es un mundial para Asia.



Será por jubilados ...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

2 horas!!!!! 

El mundial de la felicidad!!!!!!!


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esa pregunta hice yo hace días. En Europa ni cristo va a poder ver el de las 11. Y en América como mucho el de las 20. Es un mundial para Asia.



Y aunque pudiesen, quién es tan subnormal de ponerse a ver fútbol a las 11 de la mañana??


A la tarde noche con una garimba y suficiente para ver esta selección de mierda que juega a nada.

Yo no pienso ni ver un partido del mundial, voy a seguirlo por el hilo y la cope con Cuñado Lama y Juanma Calvicie mientras juego a la play o me saco mocos de la nariz.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

#catarmundialdelamor


----------



## The Replicant (20 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> A Ecvador le robamos el horo, no sé por qué tendríamos que ir con ese equipo tan demigrante



Devuelvan el horo

Cuando nos devuelvan los espejos

taluecs


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 2 horas!!!!!
> 
> El mundial de la felicidad!!!!!!!



Que ambiente se respira por Barcelona ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que ambiente se respira por Barcelona ?




Es un no parar compañero!!!!!!! 

Esteladas por doquier, la gente cantando por las calles!!!!! La alegría del mejor mundial de la historia!!!


----------



## Mariano24 (20 Nov 2022)

Vamos a ser campeones.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Nov 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Vamos a ser campeones.



Viendo que va a ser un mundial infame..pues siguiendo nuestra leyenda negra..


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (20 Nov 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Le he metido 50 castañas a la victoria de Ecuador.



Yo voy un poco mas conservador, asian handicap +0 a ecuador y que se marcan 2 goles o mas en el partido.

Debería ganar ecuador pero ojo que hay mucho cash y amaño con los moros...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Waka waka!!!! 

45 minutos compañeros!!!!!!

Que nervios!!!!!! 

Más aficionados cataries:


----------



## barullo (20 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Me lo pensaré lo de Twitch por eso pregunto la hora
> 
> Pero será con cosas buenas, porque tanto la ceremonia como el partido lo dan en abierto por la 1
> 
> Si hay un partido bueno que no lo den en abierto, y lo encuentro, lo pondré en Twitch



¿Cómo se llama tu canal de twitch?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Waka Waka en el país de la alegría!!!!


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (20 Nov 2022)

Ojo, a Expaña se le dan bien los mundiales que no se juegan en Europa o en América, no digo más


----------



## Ancient Warrior (20 Nov 2022)

Pfff vaya chorrada de presentación


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (20 Nov 2022)

vaya coñazo, estos moros no saben montar una fiesta, normal que necesitasen a chakira para animar un poco el tema


----------



## fyahball (20 Nov 2022)

qué cojones es esto??? la madre que parió


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Acabo de ver a 100 tíos con turbante y espadas


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acabo de ver a 100 tíos con turbante y espadas



nada que no se vea en BCN cada noche


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Hoy es el black friday de los mohameds


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (20 Nov 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> qué cojones es esto??? la madre que parió



No lo estoy viendo ¿ Hay cabras o dromedarios en la inauguración? ¿ Qué pasa?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Pero si está medio vacío el estadio


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (20 Nov 2022)

ahroa se vienen los power rangers


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

El mal gosto y la horterada típica de moros...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Waka Waka vamos ese blanqueo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Nov 2022)

Joder...

Vaya puta mierda... Cualquier teatrillo de los niños de primaria de final de curso está más currao que esta putísima mierda...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Acaba de salir naranjito....


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Ojo, a Expaña se le dan bien los mundiales que no se juegan en Europa o en América, no digo más



Pues sorprendentemente si.

México 86: Cuartos
EEUU 94: Cuartos
Japón/Corea del Sur 2002: Cuartos
Sudáfrica 2010: Campeones

En Brasil tenemos el 4º puesto de 1950 y el petardazo de 2014... pero es verdad que se nos dan mejor los que se juegan fuera de Europa. De hecho, solo en 1934 hemos pasado de Octavos jugando en Europa . El resto de veces siempre ha sido fuera de Europa.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Nov 2022)

Y los tíos con los chubasqueros rojos y gafas de esquiar.... Te cagas...


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Sale el trapito


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Nov 2022)

Eso... ¿ qué es ??? ¿ la Sábana Santa mora ????... Estoy flipando, nenes...


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Y ahora esto parece los MTV awards


----------



## fyahball (20 Nov 2022)

el que faltaba

un amarillo ¿? cantando gilipolleces con tatoos en las manos

el horrorrrrrrrrr


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (20 Nov 2022)

Espero que no se les haya colado ningún gay en la inauguración


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Me espero a la Superbowl y a Eurovisión para ver audiovisual de CALIDAC.


----------



## fyahball (20 Nov 2022)

brutal ahora sale un moro jajajajjjaa

que puta mierda es esta?


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Por siesto se oye como la mierda, pvro Lo-Fi


----------



## fyahball (20 Nov 2022)

estas mierdas moras no le importan a nadie, y son de mal gusto


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Morgan Freeman


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Morgan Freeman cayendo bajo...


----------



## fyahball (20 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Morgan Freeman



espero que le hayan pagado bien por participar en este truño


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y ahora esto parece los MTV awards




Mohamed hawards


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Nov 2022)

¿ Cuando salen los terroristas suicidas a mostrarnos sus espectáculos pirotécnicos ???... Esos deben ser cómo los falleros de Valencia o algo así... Toda una tradición ( y costumbre ) mora...


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (20 Nov 2022)

Y ahora sacan una senyera


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Los cataries no saben ni firmar una camiseta.


----------



## fyahball (20 Nov 2022)

Vamos Ecuador!!!!!

a ver los arbitrajes

pues esta gente tiene dinero como para corromper a cualquiera

ya deben tener pactado llegar hasta cuartos o a saber


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (20 Nov 2022)

¿ Por qué habla en moro? No se entiende una mierda


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Cuando salen los terroristas suicidas a mostrarnos sus espectáculos pirotécnicos ???... Esos deben ser cómo los falleros de Valencia o algo así... Toda una tradición ( y costumbre ) mora...



Lo suyo es una ejecvción pública en la mitac del canpo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Jajajajaja lo que faltaba sin traducir sabes


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Nov 2022)

El moraco gordo del bigote que está sentado se está cagando encima...


----------



## Bifaz23 (20 Nov 2022)

Que demigrancia


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo suyo es una ejecvción pública en la mitac del canpo



Oye... Pues tiene su cosa, tú.... A ver... Estaremos expectantes...


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (20 Nov 2022)

Naranjito era Paco, pero la de los moros es demigrancia pura


----------



## fyahball (20 Nov 2022)

naranjito se mea y se caga en el burka de tio que han puesto de mascota


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## Mr. Sandman (20 Nov 2022)

Para no aceptar gays parece que pierden mucho aceite.


----------



## fyahball (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (20 Nov 2022)

terrible ceremonia, pero mucho peor va a ser ver de titular a ferran torres


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Nov 2022)

¿ Y ahora hay que tragarse un apasionante Catar - Ecuador ????.... Made mía, vaya tarde... Creo que me iré a merendar por ahí...


----------



## fyahball (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajajaja lo que faltaba sin traducir sabes



es pa' que nos vayamos acostumbrando al árabe


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Al final ni Shakiras ni hostias


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Bueno pues nada que no hayamos visto en la puerta del sol o las ramblas un día cualquiera por la mañana.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Y ahora hay que tragarse un apasionante Catar - Ecuador ????.... Made mía, vaya tarde... Creo que me iré a merendar por ahí...



Casillas de comentarista, hapasionante


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Esta noche hago un análisis en profundidad....


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Al final ni Shakiras ni hostias



¿ Y el Maluma ????... No se ha visto ( o lo ha tapado la sábana de mierda esa... )...No sé...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

¿Y los gorrinos Obi?


----------



## Mr. Sandman (20 Nov 2022)

Yo estaba pendiente a ver significados ocultos en la ceremonia de inauguración.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Y ahora hay que tragarse un apasionante Catar - Ecuador ????.... Made mía, vaya tarde... Creo que me iré a merendar por ahí...



Hay muy buenos partidos en Segunda, la verdad. Ni hecho adrede.


----------



## barullo (20 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> No es justo lo que dices...
> 
> En primer lugar, hay que saber distinguir entre una selección y un grupete de amigotes que se juntan para jugar un campeonato y llevárselo crudo...
> 
> ...



Como ya te han preguntado ¿quién son esos que tienen que ir?

Porque es verdad que con los que no han ido haces otra lista de 26 jugadores por lo menos, pero no veo que no haya convocado a Messi, ni Lewandowski, ni Haaland en el hipotetico caso que fueran convocables...

Vamos por si no me has entendido que yo creo que con los que No ha convocado NO HAY ninguna garantía de hacer mejor resultado en el mundial. Si tuvieramos a Messi y no le llevamos pues te daría la razón, pero es que lo que se ha quedado en casa no mejora a los que han ido.

Yo me hubiera llevado a Borja Iglesias o Rafa Mir para tener otro ariete ya que hay tantos delanteros de banda, pero vamos que no por tenerlos vamos a ganar seguro. Y lo mismo digo con Iago Aspas, que podría estar perfectamente en esta selección pero que tampoco es la purga benito que solucione todos los males.

España tiene este nivel de 7° del mundo que no está mal.

Y reitero que hay mucho caín que quiere que España se la pegue por lo de siempre con sus excusas preregrinas: porque está Clemente/Luis Enrique de seleccionador, porque está todo el barsa convocado, porque no convoca madridistas, porque juegan aburrido, porque juegan al tiki-tiki y blablabla...elige tu excusa favorita porque siempre hay una para poner a caldo a la selección y querer que fracase.

No lo digo por ti en concreto ojo, pero para los que no les guste que se vayan a la mierda y que dejen de dar la chapa con el odio a España cada vez que juega la selección el torneo que sea.

Es que esta situación no es nada nueva, se repite ciclicamente cada 2 años que hay mundial/euro y si te vas a ver el hilo del mundial 2010 que ganamos la copa, hay un montón de brasas -y algunos trollecillos- con la misma cantinela que en este hilo de odio a España y a la selección porque jugaba con el barsa entero y su puta madre en verso y que iban a animar a Alemania, Croacia y Portugal porque España no les representaba...y qué casualidad que eran cuernitos todos o casi todos...

Que ya cansa coño...si no queréis verlo no lo veais, pero dejad de dar por culo con lo mismo siempre que ya sabemos quienes son los que no les gusta ni quieren a la selección no hace falta repetirlo tantas veces.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Nov 2022)

ha salido morgan friman en la ceremonia?


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> ha salido morgan friman en la ceremonia?



Ha salido.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (20 Nov 2022)

Ha salido el PUTO NARANJITO joder


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hay muy buenos partidos en Segunda, la verdad. Ni hecho adrede.



El Eibar - Alavés va a tener más nivel


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Waka Waka!!!!! 
Que locurotehhhh es todo alegría!!!! 
Ahora vamos a ver cómo "estrañamente" pierde Ecuador.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Este once inicial no le das ehh @xilebo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Cuidado con bassan!¡!


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Eibar - Alavés va a tener más nivel



Levante - Las Palmas y Racing - Burgos.

Como digo, buena tarde.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Como ya te han preguntado ¿quién son esos que tienen que ir?
> 
> Porque es verdad que con los que no han ido haces otra lista de 26 jugadores por lo menos, pero no veo que no haya convocado a Messi, ni Lewandowski, ni Haaland en el hipotetico caso que fueran convocables...
> 
> ...



Así... A bote pronto...

Borja Iglesias, Nacho, Aspas, S. Ramos ( sí... S. Ramos COJO es tres veces mejor que el Éric García, por ejemplo... ), Joselu, Darder, Thiago, Canales, Ceballos, L. Vázquez, Pedro Porro y me dejo alguno....

No me jodas... No puede ser que el Far$a, un equipo que no juega champions, sea el equipo DEL MUNDO que más jugadores aporta a su selección...

Todo apesta bastante, la verdad...


----------



## El Pionero (20 Nov 2022)

Si tiene más nivel un Ponferradina- Cartagena que el partido Inaugural del mundial.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (20 Nov 2022)

iniesta es muy querido y tal, pero a quién se le ocurre poner de comentarista al tipo más insulso del planeta?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Así... A bote pronto...
> 
> Borja Iglesias, Nacho, Aspas, S. Ramos ( sí... S. Ramos COJO es tres veces mejor que el Éric García, por ejemplo... ), Joselu, Darder, Thiago, Canales, Ceballos, L. Vázquez, Pedro Porro y me dejo alguno....
> 
> ...



Nah no merece la pena hombre, aquí hemos venido a reírnos del esperpento este de mundial no jodas que piensas que de verdad esto es un mundial


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> iniesta es muy querido y tal, pero a quién se le ocurre poner de comentarista al tipo más insulso del planeta?



En gol mundial hay charos y los de siempre.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En gol mundial hay charos y los de siempre.



me pasaré a gol, al menos las charos espero que estén de buen ver


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)

Está iniesta más moreno que casillas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

Robert Martínez


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)

Benzema se ha borrado y punto


----------



## Lemavos (20 Nov 2022)

EMPIEZA EL MUNDIAL 

HIJOSDEPVTA 

SALUDOS CORDIALES.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Aquí teneneis señales de la tele de otros países








Regarder Qatar Equateur streaming live Qatar vs Equateur streaming direct


Suivez Qatar Equateur Streaming HD Voir Qatar vs Equateur Live direct Qatar vs Equateur liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport44.buzz


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2022)

*Retrocedimos dos siglos*


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)

Catar ha tenido suerte de que le toque Ecuador 

A los jugadores colombianos no los hubieran podido comprar (ya que no es al primer jugador que pelan si la caga o sospechan que se ha vendido)


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Nov 2022)

no sé qué puntúa más alto en el Demigrantómetro, si el traje (que más que un traje es una tragedia) que llevan los presentadores de la tv para comentar un evento deportivo o que nos inunden de mugeras cuyo mayor mérito profesional es tener miles de pagafantas en instagram


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (20 Nov 2022)

Eric García es un gran defensa, y podría jugar perfectamente en la selección de Catar


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Nov 2022)

¿ Iniesta es un PCM ? Opiniones.... Tiene una franja de pelusa sospechosa en la cresta que da algo de risa, la verdad...


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Retrocedimos dos siglos*



Avnque fue sido un secreto a voces, Riki Martin no salió del armario hasta el año 2010, por aquella "época" no se "sabía"


----------



## barullo (20 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Así... A bote pronto...
> 
> Borja Iglesias, Nacho, Aspas, S. Ramos ( sí... S. Ramos COJO es tres veces mejor que el Éric García, por ejemplo... ), Joselu, Darder, Thiago, Canales, Ceballos, L. Vázquez, Pedro Porro y me dejo alguno....
> 
> ...



Es igual no vamos a ponernos de acuerdo pero a lo que dices del barsa no podemos sustituir a esos jugadores por los del campeón de la champions porque juega con 10 extranjeros. Así de sencillo.

Si el barsa juega con muchos españoles aunque fuera de champions y los llevan a la selección pues es que 2 y 2 son 4.

Y Sergio Ramos es buen central, pero como no le pongas titular te pone caritas y te descompone el banquillo con malos rollos como ya hizo Casillas en la euro 2016 al ser suplente de De Gea. Si le llevas entonces hay que ponerlo obligadamente y así no son las cosas en ningún equipo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Iniesta es un PCM ? Opiniones.... Tiene una franja de pelusa sospechosa en la cresta que da algo de risa, la verdad...



Iniesta ya estaba calvo cuando llegó a Barcelona con 8 años


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (20 Nov 2022)

Casillas e Iniesta. Me dan ganas de reventar la puta televisión


----------



## The Replicant (20 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> sí... S. Ramos COJO es tres veces mejor que el Éric García, por ejemplo






taluecs


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (20 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Benzema se ha borrado y punto



La Supercopa de España se juega en Enero, no digo más


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (20 Nov 2022)

A ver si los cobrisos le meten un 5 0 a los moros estos, seria un LOL brutal


----------



## Th89 (20 Nov 2022)

¿El topor de comentarista? Poquitos partidos voy a ver


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Nov 2022)

está el Tontorola también??  tela, nivelón


----------



## The Replicant (20 Nov 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> A ver si los cobrisos le meten un 5 0 a los moros estos, seria un LOL brutal


----------



## Oshoita (20 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Así... A bote pronto...
> 
> Borja Iglesias, Nacho, Aspas, S. Ramos ( sí... S. Ramos COJO es tres veces mejor que el Éric García, por ejemplo... ), Joselu, Darder, Thiago, Canales, Ceballos, L. Vázquez, Pedro Porro y me dejo alguno....
> 
> ...



Veremos a ver donde llegamos. Hay que apoyar a España pero con este tío si somos eliminados pronto no me dolerá tanto. Cuanto antes se vaya Luis Enrique de la selección mejor. Como le salga rana verás el ridículo que hace con tanto streaming. Puto subnormal que es.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)

Dice Ferrer que Catar es favorita

Huele el tufo de jeque cagapechos a kilómetros


----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2022)

*No quiero perderme ni un detalle*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## il banditto (20 Nov 2022)

No me he dignado a mirar la ceremonia pero parece ser que ha defraudado, ni maricas colgando de grúas ni adulteras apedreadas hasta fenecer, lo esperable, los morocs no saben hacer nada bien ni con las leyes y todo el dinero del mundo a su favor


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Nov 2022)

qué cejas más pobladas tiene el presentador. Inmensamente pobladas. Si le acercas una cerilla se declara zona catastrófica ipso facto.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (20 Nov 2022)

Ver un mundial haciendo frío y lloviendo en la calle. Patético es decir poco


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Que lvego decimos del fucbol femenino, pero ver un Qatar - Ecvador sólo está un peldaño por encima...


----------



## Th89 (20 Nov 2022)

Esto como funciona, en el estadio pueden ir vestidas normal y si salen tienen que taparse hasta los tobillos, o ¿cómo va?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es igual no vamos a ponernos de acuerdo pero a lo que dices del barsa no podemos sustituir a esos jugadores por los del campeón de la champions porque juega con 10 extranjeros. Así de sencillo.
> 
> Si el barsa juega con muchos españoles aunque fuera de champions y los llevan a la selección pues es que 2 y 2 son 4.
> 
> Y Sergio Ramos es buen central, pero como no le pongas titular te pone caritas y te descompone el banquillo con malos rollos como ya hizo Casillas en la euro 2016 al ser suplente de De Gea. Si le llevas entonces hay que ponerlo obligadamente y así no son las cosas en ningún equipo.



En ningún lugar está escrito que los jugadores de la selección tengan que jugar en el Far$a o en el RM ( actual Campeón de Europa ); pero si te ciñes a eso... Y descartando a S. Ramos...¿ Nacho no puede aportar nada a la selección ? ¿ Ceballos ? ¿ el mismísimo L. Vázquez ??... A LE se le ve el plumero y mucho... E insisto, hay jugadores de muchísima calidad en otros equipos que según mi criterio aportarían muchísimo más a la selección que los que se ha llevado...

Pero oye y reitero... Que les vaya bien, aunque me deje bastante indiferente la cosa, la verdad... Paso de este mundial y punto, me la pela... LE puede con todo. Es IN SO POR TA BLE su cinismo y mala leche... Así, ¡¡¡¡ QUE LE DEN POR EL CULO ¡¡¡¡... Que estando en Catar puede acabar en el trullo, además... Jejejejej...


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Esto como funciona, en el estadio pueden ir vestidas normal y si salen tienen que taparse hasta los tobillos, o ¿cómo va?



"Isa" va marcando bastante... no hay más que ver la mirada lasciva de los follacabras probos ciudadanos de atrás.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Bueno que empieza el show


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

No puedo evitar ver todo lo que tienen ahi montado y pensar que todo lo financia la sopa de dinosaurio. Menudo tinglao tienen montado en mitad de la puta NADA.

Este es el simbolo que deberia haber en la bandera de todos esos paises de mierda. Y al Dios que se tenia que venerar, Dios Petroleo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 Nov 2022)

Infantino?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Joder los de ecuador ya salen con cara de perder


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Nov 2022)

Toda la selección de Ecuador son negros y en las gradas no se ve ninguno,
sólo payoponys enanos,

después hablan de Francia.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No puedo evitar ver todo lo que tienen ahi montado y pensar que todo lo financia la sopa de dinosaurio. Menudo tinglao tienen montado en mitad de la puta NADA.



el petróleo tiene origen mineral 
eso dicen


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Los moros son siesos hasta cantar el himno


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Nov 2022)

Han enfocado a Pedro?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Nov 2022)

Cada uno puede tener su equipo, obviamente; pero yo te respondo con otra pregunta:

¿ Que hace la momia de Busquets ?? ¿ No puede jugar Ceballos ahí, por ejemplo ??? De Éric García ni hablamos.... ¿ Y el yerno ? ¿ Y Ansu Fati ???? Y ojo ¡¡¡¡ deseo que al chaval le vaya bien y no tenga problemas; porque se reconocer las genialidades que este jugador puede aportar; pero.... Ostras... No juega en su equipo y lo trae aquí " a pornerlo en venta ".... En fin... Lo dicho, que les vaya bien a todos... A mi ni fu ni fa... Bastante tenemos que para mantenernos en Primera vamos a tener que sudar sangre a partir de ya....

Lo dicho... Disfrutad de vuestra selección y eso....


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (20 Nov 2022)

OJITO que puede haber amaño


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Necesito un gol de PEDRO.


----------



## Derroition Man (20 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Toda la selección de Ecuador son negros y en las gradas no se ve ninguno,
> sólo payoponys enanos,
> 
> después hablan de Francia.



Yo no lo sabia, pero resulta que son de una region del norte de ecuador que son negros en su mayoria.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Toda la selección de Ecuador son negros y en las gradas no se ve ninguno,
> sólo payoponys enanos,
> 
> después hablan de Francia.



De hecho pasa lo mismo en todas las selecciones sudamericanas (menos argentina, uruguay, chile que no tienen negros), los negros son una parte menor, pero copan casi todos los puestos de la selecciones, pasa en Peru, Colombia, Venezuela, Ecuador... y el motivo, es que fisicamente son muy superiores a los panchibiris, de hecho la corona española trató de llevar negros a las minas bolivianas y peruanas (dada la debilidad panchi), pero los negros no aguantaban la altura.


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Nov 2022)

Estupiñan lo tenía en el Football Manager 2017.

Si ha llegado lejos el nigro.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

¿Por qué detrá de Qatar hay tantos catalanes?


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Nov 2022)

br000tal intensidac no me jodas, se parecen a mi jugando al pro


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

1st mamadou is down


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

El funcionario de TVE ha dicho que ambos entrenadores, entrenan a Qatar. Corrupción en la FIFA!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Buah lokoh la fiesta del fútbol!!!!!


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Nov 2022)

Derroition Man dijo:


> Yo no lo sabia, pero resulta que son de una region del norte de ecuador que son negros en su mayoria.





Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> De hecho pasa lo mismo en todas las selecciones sudamericanas (menos argentina, uruguay, chile que no tienen negros), los negros son una parte menor, pero copan casi todos los puestos de la selecciones, pasa en Peru, Colombia, Venezuela, Ecuador... y el motivo, es que fisicamente son muy superiores a los panchibiris, de hecho la corona española trató de llevar negros a las minas bolivianas y peruanas (dada la debilidad panchi), pero los negros no aguantaban la altura.



Después se la pasan rajando de España por Nico, Balde y Ansu,

es que son mongolos los panchos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Quién comenta en TVE?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Nov 2022)

Menudo gol más Gilipollas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién comenta en TVE?



El de siempre...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

Ecuador viene de 6 partidos con 0-0 y 1-0. Nos espera un gran partido.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Gol de Mamadú Valencia


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Nov 2022)

Jajjajaajajajaj.... ¿ Habéis visto la salida del portero ???? Jajajjaajajaj


----------



## Octubrista (20 Nov 2022)

No han nacionalizado a un portero


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Nov 2022)

pffffff


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

Gol de Ecuador. Estos ni salen vivos de ahí.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> OJITO que puede haber amaño



Muy fiable


----------



## Derroition Man (20 Nov 2022)

El pescuezo del seleccionador de Catar sale a calentar.


----------



## Lana (20 Nov 2022)

Que mal defienden los qatarís. Son una banda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

La mayoría de los de Qatar eran jugadores de Javier.


----------



## Th89 (20 Nov 2022)

Una salida a lo topor, tiene que estar orgulloso de haber creado escuela


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Nov 2022)

Pues así nos van a follar...

melón al área, pillar un rechace y pa dentro.


----------



## barullo (20 Nov 2022)

¿Cómo se puede llamar alguién Estupiñan de apellido?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

Gol de Machupichu, los hermanos cobrisos meándose en la cara de los moros millonarios que se trajeron a toda la élite del fútbol cagalán para entrenarlos en el tiki taka


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Nov 2022)

Jajajajjaaj... Entra el RoVAR ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Jajajajaj... Qué bueno todo...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

ROBO HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)

Están revisando el gol


----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 Nov 2022)

el portero muy profesional


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

MOROS + CAGALANES = LADRONES


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

El árbitro esperando que lo anulen en el Var... Y LO ANULAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Octubrista (20 Nov 2022)

Primer VAR del mundial 

Florentino le dió el teléfono del VAR al Jeque


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2022)

Anulado el gol, fuera de juego, han salvado al portero qatari


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Nov 2022)

JAJAJAAJAJAJA


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Nov 2022)

Jajajajajajaj.... Vaya robo moruno amegoooooo ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Nov 2022)

El var var fuera de juego?


----------



## Th89 (20 Nov 2022)

Pero que atraco es este


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

EL TONGOOOOOO


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Tongo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

¡Dios santo!!!! ¡Robo en el minuto 3!!!!!!


----------



## deadbysunrise (20 Nov 2022)

Jajaja no se saben ni el reglamento los de tve. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Stamp (20 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajajajajaj.... Vaya robo moruno amegoooooo ¡¡¡¡¡



Que descarao macho


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)

Fuera de juego inexistente


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

Joder que putas risas.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (20 Nov 2022)

Ni en el de Corea del sur era tan descarado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

¡VAYA ROBO A ECUADOR!


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (20 Nov 2022)

Los comentaristas no tienen ni idea de por qué sí es fuera de juego. Flipante.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

No saben ni porque coño lo han anulado jajajajajjajajajjajjajaja


----------



## The Replicant (20 Nov 2022)

Qatar a fichado a Roures para el VAR

taluecs


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Nov 2022)

Poderoso caballero... 
Vaya robo, que ascazo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Pero que cojones!!!!


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Nov 2022)

De momento:

MENAS 0 ( Robando ) - LATIN KINGS 0....

Ésto acaba a navajazos, fijo....


----------



## Lemavos (20 Nov 2022)

PETRODÓLARES MANDA BETILLAS


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

esto empieza bien, Korea 2.0


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

Lo de Corea va a quedar como de aprendices.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Nov 2022)

Al árbitro le han explicado que si Qatar perdía en el partido inaugural salia del país en trocitos...literalmente 

Y claro,ha apreciado falta


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Cómo se puede llamar alguién Estupiñan de apellido?



Es una mezcla de...

Estúpido
+
Gañán

Parece un apodo del colegio


----------



## Chichimango (20 Nov 2022)

Ecuador va a tener que enchufar cinco goles para ganar el partido, porque le van a anular cuatro.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (20 Nov 2022)

Brutal. Al menos la cosa se anima así 
Ya veo que Argentina y Francia mínimo semifinales


----------



## Th89 (20 Nov 2022)

Metan el piso a Qatar, dinero fácil.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

Atencionnnnnnn!! un espontaneo con un maletin y un turbante a saltado al campo, se dirige al arbitro que le dice que es incorruptible!! que luego hablara muy seriamente con él!!!


----------



## El Lonchafinista (20 Nov 2022)

Me parto


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Qatar a fichado a Roures para el VAR
> 
> taluecs











Un catalán en la cima del mundo


El barcelonés Felix Sánchez Bas ha conseguido pilotar a la selección de Catar hasta la cita culminante del Mundial




www.google.com






TOT ES PART DEL PLA


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Waka Waka, esperad que ahora nos pasan las imágenes apañadas digitalmente


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¡Dios santo!!!! ¡Robo en el minuto 3!!!!!!



El Barsa lo va a tener muy dificil para svperar esto esta temporada


----------



## NRW_Observer (20 Nov 2022)

Todo ok Mohamed


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2022)

*Tiene todos los ingredientes para ser el peor mundial de al historia*


----------



## Descuernacabras (20 Nov 2022)

Primer robo del mundial. Son petrodólares sanos jajaja.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

En 3 minutos ha quedado claro lo que es este mundial.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Es imposible que exista fuera de juego, imposible si están los de catar metidos en su portería


----------



## Derroition Man (20 Nov 2022)

Minuto y machetazo Jose Francisco??


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

ya están inventando excusas peregrinas porque lo del orsai no ha colao


----------



## deadbysunrise (20 Nov 2022)

Los que habláis de robo os sabéis el reglamento? 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Pero es que eso NO es fuera de juego, no me jodas.

Osea, es OTRA JUGADA. 

Madre mia la que se nos viene.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Nov 2022)

Jajajajaja... El portero de los menas parece del Español... Es malísimo.... Jajajaj


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es imposible que exista fuera de juego, imposible si están los de catar metidos en su portería



hostia que dicen que están estrenando el fuera de juego "semiautomático"

MENUDO PUTO ROBO


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Nov 2022)

Quizás lo cuelan por juego peligroso, pero la tijereta la hace sin cabezas cercanas.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Tiene todos los ingredientes para ser el peor mundial de al historia*



La fan sueca del 2006 sí que estaba buena, pero no encuentro foto de ella


----------



## ¿Qué? (20 Nov 2022)

¿Cual es el grupo de la muerte?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (20 Nov 2022)

Estoupigna es un apellido francés y nada raro. Y en Huesca hay Estopiñan


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

deadbysunrise dijo:


> Los que habláis de robo os sabéis el reglamento?
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk



No me jodas... por Dios. Lo peor de todo es que son árbitros EUROPEOS.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)

No me han dejado ni preparar los muñecos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pero es que eso NO es fuera de juego, no me jodas.
> 
> Osea, es OTRA JUGADA.
> 
> Madre mia la que se nos viene.



Los del grupo A ya tienen los huevos de corbata


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pero es que eso NO es fuera de juego, no me jodas.
> 
> Osea, es OTRA JUGADA.
> 
> Madre mia la que se nos viene.



El rumor que los moros quieren a Messi con la copa del.mundo...


----------



## Octubrista (20 Nov 2022)

Roures editando el pasado y el futuro, no he visto aún la repartición.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> hostia que dicen que están estrenando el fuera de juego "semiautomático"
> 
> MENUDO PUTO ROBO



cobros en diferido


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> ¿Cual es el grupo de la muerte?



El que está Qatar.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

el nivel de los comentaristas es PACO PACO


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los del grupo A ya tienen los huevos de corbata



Es que esto me parece PEOR que el que nos anularon contra Francia. Porque este ni retorciendo la norma, colega.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

le va la vida en ello


----------



## Oshoita (20 Nov 2022)

Algo raro ya para empezar con ese fuera de juego anulado. Se veía venir algún favor para Catar


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> ¿Cual es el grupo de la muerte?



Este

El que valide un gol en contra de Catar, vuelve a casa en una caja de pino


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

JAJAJAJA el gráfico del var JAJAJAJA


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Nov 2022)

"Var o plomo", se le ha oido al jeque.


----------



## deadbysunrise (20 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No me jodas... por Dios. Lo peor de todo es que son árbitros EUROPEOS.



Es fuera de juego tío. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fred (20 Nov 2022)

100% fiables los muñequitos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

Y ponen la imagen cuando llega el balón y no cuando sale. ACOJONANTE.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Jajajaa y ese gráfico de mierda??? 
Jajajjaa no es fuera de juego ni borrachos


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

El delantero de Ecuador tenia un huevo mas adelantado que el otro, claro fuera de juego.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

espera que habrá que chequear el penalty


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Nov 2022)

He penal...ojo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

A punto ha estado de no pitar penalty. Hijodeputa.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> JAJAJAJA el gráfico del var JAJAJAJA



Pero que cojones, si es el JUGADOR que va a al balón, que pasa, que la golpea el portero de puños y automáticamente es fuera de juego o que... Por favor, LAMENTABLE.

PENALTY, esperate que lo revisan.


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2022)

Penalty pa ecuador, el portero no tiene su noche


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)

Ha pitado penalti y tarjeta amarilla

Partido de riesgo


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Nov 2022)

El nivel de la selección de Qatar es demigrancia pura...


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Y ahora hay penal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

Ecuador juega bien y Qatar es una banda,


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Nov 2022)

El portero no vale ni para cobrar una paguita del Gobierno de España.... Joder... Vaya chufla...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

El portero mañana desaparece misteriosamente en el desierto.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

que dice Iker que estaría bien que parase el penal


----------



## The Replicant (20 Nov 2022)

ojo que pueden anular el gol de penalty por fuera de juego


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Nov 2022)

Penalty. 
El árbitro es un temerario. El portero solo le acariciaba el pie cariñosamente...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

Joder como suda el negro


----------



## Derroition Man (20 Nov 2022)

Uff Ese portero acaba como Andres escobar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

Si Ecuador quiere les mete 5.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Esperaros, que alomejor algún ecuatoriano estaba pisando la linea.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Nov 2022)

Son malos los qataries, y pensar que son campeones de Asia


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Gol de mamadú


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

Derroition Man dijo:


> Uff Ese portero acaba como Andres escobar



Lo de Kashoggi va a quedar en nada


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

Pones a estos moros con el mundial, que es como si pones a Jamaica a organizar el Mundial de Bobsleigh.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Joder como suda el negro



puede ser su último partidoc


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Jajajaja el portero de catar, le agarra la pierna


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

Jajajaj el topor ya diciendo ironicamente que si revisaran tambien el tiro del penalti, en el medio tiempo recibira el correctivo de los funcionarios de TVE.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Pues ahora quiero que Catar pierda 5-0.


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Nov 2022)

"Luego lo revisarán, por si acaso". El reportero ha salvado su honor. Menos mal que se ha quitado la polla mora de la cara.


----------



## Descuernacabras (20 Nov 2022)

Ojo al Topor, el mismo que gateaba frente a Robben en Brasil, dando indicaciones de lo que tendría que haber hecho el portero de Qatar.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Son malos los qataries, y pensar que son campeones de Asia



Si la uefa es corrupta imagínate el chiringuito que tendrán en el fútbol asiático.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Nov 2022)

En favor de este mundial hay que decir que el céspet esta de puta madre,verde intenso y lustrosisimo...

Debe de ser que estoy traumatizado de ver lo del Bernabéu.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajaja el portero de catar, le agarra la pierna



Expulsión perdonada.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

La mitad deben ser jeques jugando el Mundial como si fueran un partido de domingueros.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (20 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En favor de este mundial hay que decir que el céspet esta de puta madre,verde intenso y lustrosisimo...
> 
> Debe de ser que estoy traumatizado de ver lo del Bernabéu.



En eso me fijé cuando celebraron el gol. Menuda maravilla y no el patatal de floper. Vergüenza le tendría que dar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Ecuador parece la canarinha al lado de catar


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Nov 2022)

Me meo encima..... Lo del portero es buenísimo..... Jajajajajajajaj


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## FROM HELL (20 Nov 2022)

Dejad de llorar que a mi me habíais dicho que el VAR siempre acierta. 


Ps: yo podría jugar en Qatar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

Dios, me voy a ver todos los partidos de Qatar. Lo mejor del mundial


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

Aprovechad que este es el último mundial con 3 partidos en 1ª fase.


----------



## Oshoita (20 Nov 2022)

Puto casillas, cazorla y demás... No hay más comentaristas y tienen que llevar a futbolistas analfabetos a comentar.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Dios, me voy a ver todos los partidos de Qatar. Lo mejor del mundial



En 50 años el futbol será eso. Menos mal que estaremos muertos para no verlo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Empieza la violencia...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Aprovechad que este es el último mundial con 3 partidos en 1ª fase.



Por? van a hacer mundiales de 100 selecciones? Seychelles tambien tiene derecho a jugar.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Dios, me voy a ver todos los partidos de Qatar. Lo mejor del mundial



Por lo que estamos viendo, pillas un equipo de 3ª, o 4ª en España, tipo Rayo Majadahonda, Depor, Numancia, y compite mejor que Qatar.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

sólo falta una repentinitis para completar un partido extremadamente paco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Me meo encima..... Lo del portero es buenísimo..... Jajajajajajajaj


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Nov 2022)

encontré a la fan sueca







ahora ya estará magra y derroída pero...


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Excepto los dos sospechosos, la fase de clasificación de Letrinamerica ha sido demigrante, está Ecvador como podría estar Colombia o el Perú


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Pues o Catar está nerviosa o es jodidamente floja.

Porque se ve: la defensa mal colocada, errores de bulto, poquísima contundencia... yo no esperaba un equipo para dar guerra máxima, pero por lo menos trabajada y conjuntada.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

Federacion Qatarí de Futbol, desde 2022.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Joder en el toreros contra periodistas hay más nivel


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> encontré a la fan sueca
> 
> 
> 
> ...



melafo... actualmente... me la juego... esté como esté...


----------



## Chichimango (20 Nov 2022)

Lo de Qatar es una broma, pero es que si lo miras bien en el mundo hay 10-12 selecciones serias, el resto son bandas más o menos organizadas. Hay que hacer mundiales de 32 países para que se puedan vender muchas cocacolas y muchos hyundais.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (20 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Aprovechad que este es el último mundial con 3 partidos en 1ª fase.



¿Qué tienen preparado para el siguiente?


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Nov 2022)

Si Ecuador jugara en la liga española sería candidato al descenso y Qatar probablemente bajaría con 38 derrotas...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Qué tienen preparado para el siguiente?



16 grupos de 3. Se meten los dos primeros.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si Ecuador jugara en la liga española sería candidato al descenso y Qatar probablemente bajaría con 38 derrotas...



Ni el Sporting de Gijón de 1998


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (20 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Por? van a hacer mundiales de 100 selecciones? Seychelles tambien tiene derecho a jugar.





Chichimango dijo:


> Lo de Qatar es una broma, pero es que si lo miras bien en el mundo hay 10-12 selecciones serias, el resto son bandas más o menos organizadas. Hay que hacer mundiales de 32 países para que se puedan vender muchas cocacolas y muchos hyundais.



El siguiente mundial será con 48 selecciones, en 16 grupos de 3. Cada selección tendrá dos partidos garantizados en vez de los tres de ahora.
Me parece mal que a un grupo de selecciones se le hagan presentarse para apenas dos partidos.


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 16 grupos de 3. Se meten los dos primeros.



Y 48 equipos, aumentara el nivel de competicion


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si Ecuador jugara en la liga española sería candidato al descenso y Qatar probablemente bajaría con 38 derrotas...



A Catar se lo follan hasta las niñas esquirolas del tacón


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Nov 2022)

La animosa hinchada Qatari,todos en nómina


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

2022 estamos viendo a una selección participar en un mundial sin saber tirar paredes, mantener la posición, ni saber tirar fueras de juego....


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Amarilla un poco justita...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

Los moros son demigrantes joder


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

golassso


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 2022 estamos viendo a una selección participar en un mundial sin saber tirar paredes, mantener la posición, ni saber tirar fueras de juego....



pero no jugamos el miércoles??


----------



## Ancient Warrior (20 Nov 2022)

Gol.de Ecuador 2 a 0


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> El siguiente mundial será con 48 selecciones, en 16 grupos de 3. Cada selección tendrá dos partidos garantizados en vez de los tres de ahora.
> Me parece mal que a un grupo de selecciones se le hagan presentarse para apenas dos partidos.



Islas Feroe VS Burundi.

Si foreros, se puede hacer realidad. Regocijaos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)

Golazo de cabeza


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Los moros son demigrantes joder



molaría una humillación


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Nov 2022)

golazo!!!


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

La ramatada y el gal.


----------



## barullo (20 Nov 2022)

Qué mal defienden estos pavos


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Y 2º gol mamadú


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

Los ecuatorianos también han abrazado la NEGRITUD


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Uf, a ver ese VAR.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

2-0


----------



## Th89 (20 Nov 2022)

Decía el Ferrer que Qatar era favorito    

Los billetes le nublan el juicio, vendido de mierda.


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Golazo de cabeza



 ¿Lo cualo?


----------



## Octubrista (20 Nov 2022)

Imparable el remate, pero los centrales qataries enciman menos que los de Luis Enrique... que ya es decir.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Nov 2022)

Con lo que han sido Mortadelo y Filemón y para lo que han quedado,bromitas con cuidado de no ofender a nadie...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Jajajajaja más caries en el centro del gol que ecuatorianos y ni uno guardaba la marca ni unode donde coño ha salido está gente


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Nov 2022)

Alah 0 - el tío al que señalan tras el gol 2


----------



## Hermericus (20 Nov 2022)

Los cataries son 300.000.

En un territorio como la prov de Guadalajara. todo desierto, viven 3.000.000, el 90% trabajadores extranjeros. Los cataries no dan palo al agua en su vida.

En 1900 eran 25.000, en el 2.000 eran 700.000 y en 2022 casi 3.000.000

No produce nada, excepto algo de cabras y datiles lo importa todo gracias al gas y petroleo


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1267566



CUANTO PAQUISMO EN ESA IMAGEN


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Islas Feroe VS Burundi.
> 
> Si foreros, se puede hacer realidad. Regocijaos.



No nos pasemos. Europeas solo vendrán 3 más. A las que ya están suma Italia, Suecia y Noruega. El problema está en que habrá 3-4 asiáticas más, 3-4 africanas más,...


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

La pusesió está 55-30.

Si, habéis leido bien.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Los cataries son 300.000.
> 
> En un territorio como la prov de Guadalajara. todo desierto, viven 3.000.000, el 90% trabajadores extranjeros. Los cataries no dan palo al agua en su vida.
> 
> ...



Pues casi como Noruega.

De hecho les han dado 1 mes y medio pagado para que se larguen del país mientras dura el mundial.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (20 Nov 2022)

Pones a un forero cualquiera en lugar del portero de Qatar y no seria peor.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues casi como Noruega.
> 
> De hecho les han dado 1 mes y medio pagado para que se larguen del país mientras dura el mundial.



Hombre en norueja inmijrantes no somos tantos.


----------



## Blackmoon (20 Nov 2022)

No sé quién es mal malo, si los Qataríes o el aborto hecho funcionario de locutor de TVE... bueno sí, el aborto de presentador y sus colaboradores de desguace.


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Nov 2022)

Tarjeta merecida al follacabras.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

En la segunda parte les darán un toque a los de ecuador...


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Joder, que warros. Encima de malos, warros.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajajaja más caries en el centro del gol que ecuatorianos y ni uno guardaba la marca ni unode donde coño ha salido está gente



El entrenador es de la escuela de Guardiola (como Xavi)


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

¿qué temperatura tendrán por estas fechas en ese país de mierda donde se juega el mundial?


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Nov 2022)

El entrenador ya se ve con la cabeza separada del cuerpo.


----------



## Th89 (20 Nov 2022)

Esto no lo arregla ni un tándem Ovrevo-Aytekin.

Son malísimos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Es como en el colegio, saca el portero de catar y los 11 futbolistas se van corriendo al área de ecuador


----------



## Chichimango (20 Nov 2022)

La grada de animación catarí es puro entusiasmo...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

veo que no están prohibidos los tatuajes en los hombres cataríes


----------



## The Replicant (20 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El entrenador es de la escuela de Guardiola (como Xavi)



la culpa sera del cespet

taluecs


----------



## Kartoffeln (20 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si Ecuador jugara en la liga española sería candidato al descenso y Qatar probablemente bajaría con 38 derrotas...



Qatar en hezpaña se llevaria 38 derrotas en primera y en segunda, en 3ª quedaría el último aunque tal vez consiguiera algún punto.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Sudáfrica al menos puntuó en su grupo de 2010. Catar asi aspira a ver si mete un gol.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Qatar en hezpaña se llevaria 38 derrotas en primera y en segunda, en 3ª quedaría el último aunque tal vez consiguiera algún punto.



Algún empatito a cero afortunado siempre cae.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿qué temperatura tendrán por estas fechas en ese país de mierda donde se juega el mundial?



24º ahora mismo


----------



## Edge2 (20 Nov 2022)

Valencia is down...


----------



## Octubrista (20 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El entrenador es de la escuela de Guardiola (como Xavi)



Es mejor un Lotina o un Clemente cuando tú equipo no tiene calidad.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (20 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Por? van a hacer mundiales de 100 selecciones? Seychelles tambien tiene derecho a jugar.



100 no, pero en el próximo mundial son 48. Que hay que meter a los chinos como sea.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Valencia is down...



¡Hombre! ¿Como tú por aquí?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

mandaguevos que estemos viendo a la mierda esta, y que no esté Halland en el mundial...


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Nov 2022)

Valencia les mete un gol cojeando, vereis.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (20 Nov 2022)

Coño, no me esperaba una sobrerrepresentación semejante del 7% de afroecuatorianos:







Luego dicen que la raza no influye en el rendimiento deportivo, que en la NBA son todos negros porque "es un deporte de negros". Cada vez el fútbol es más rápido y más basado en la explosividad, normal que cada vez haya más negros.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¡Hombre! ¿Como tú por aquí?



Son mas blancos los moronegros que los panchitos. Hasta aqui mi analisis de la primera parte...


----------



## Derroition Man (20 Nov 2022)

Como no les echen burundanga a los ecuatas en el descanso lo van a tener complicado los fockacabras.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

Ecuador es la Colombia del 14.


----------



## Th89 (20 Nov 2022)

Creo que la táctica del calvo es aburrir al contrario dando pases en mediocampo


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Nov 2022)

los inútiles de gol no han descubierto la manera de poner el cartelito con los goles y el tiempo que queda, no?


----------



## cebollo (20 Nov 2022)

Hay que crear un SuperMundial cerrado a 14 selecciones europeas + Argentina y Brasil y el resto contigo no, bicho.

Se lo voy a proponer a Florentino.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

al principio al menos había loles... ahora es insoportable... parece un mollerussa-marino de luanco, amistoso


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

El entrenador de Qatar desaparece hoy para siempre.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Nov 2022)

En el andorra lugo esta pique con los niños...


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Hombre, en estos últimos minutos por lo menos Catar intenta hacer algo con un mínimo de criterio, pero vamos, lejos de inquietar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> los inútiles de gol no han descubierto la manera de poner el cartelito con los goles y el tiempo que queda, no?



Ostia es verdad tu


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El entrenador de Qatar desaparece hoy para siempre.



después de la fase de grupos


----------



## The Replicant (20 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> los inútiles de gol no han descubierto la manera de poner el cartelito con los goles y el tiempo que queda, no?



joder, siempre con exigencias


----------



## Edge2 (20 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El entrenador de Qatar desaparece hoy para siempre.



Despertará en el desierto...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)

Mejor realización que RTVE. tenemos plano cenital y todo


----------



## Edge2 (20 Nov 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy casi Alí


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

remate de napia de catar jajajaja


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Vaya remate más Paco, colega.

Pero al menos han llegado al área.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

El de catar que ha "rematado" está 50 metros en fuera de juego sabes


----------



## Edge2 (20 Nov 2022)

Me voy a fumar, guardarme el sitio...


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy casi Alí



Parece meridanamente claro que estaba fvera de jvego...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ecuador es la Colombia del 14.



No nos hagamos pajas que juegan contra un elenco de Yusufs y Mohameds de mierda más malos que la leche cortada de camella.


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Nov 2022)

Lo han tenido a huevo.


----------



## VandeBel (20 Nov 2022)

Superioridad física, táctica y técnica insultante de Ecuador. O los qataries están muy nerviosos o son una banda.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> mandaguevos que estemos viendo a la mierda esta, y que no esté Halland en el mundial...



Ahhhh aver estudiao


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Superioridad física, táctica y técnica insultante de Ecuador. O los qataries están muy nerviosos o son una banda.



Están nerviosos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El entrenador de Qatar desaparece hoy para siempre.



Lo que está muerto no puede morir


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (20 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Islas Feroe VS Burundi.
> 
> Si foreros, se puede hacer realidad. Regocijaos.



Selecciones que habrían ido a este Mundial con el formato de 48:
Emiratos, Irak
Egipto, Argelia, Nigeria, Mali
Panamá, El Salvador
Perú, Colombia
Nueva Zelanda
Ucrania, Macedonia (se cargó a Italia en semis de repesca), Suecia
Dos repescados de todos los continentes excepto Europa. Presumiblemente Chile, y Paraguay o Costa de Marfil


----------



## Mariano24 (20 Nov 2022)

Me he llevado mis primeros 50 tulios.

Os doy un consejo: meterle todo lo que tengais a Argentina gana al descanso, ambos marcan no y +2,5 goles. Cuota 3,25

Y en el España-Costa Rica menos de 3,5 goles


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)

El entrenador de Catar prepara 5 cambios en el descanso


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Creo que la táctica del calvo es aburrir al contrario dando pases en mediocampo



Es de la escuela guardoliana?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El entrenador de Catar prepara 5 cambios en el descanso
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1267580



Guarda los Playmobil forero, que ya no tienes edad.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)

Que se escucha en rtve play

Iker diciendo algo de unas imágenes de Ansu Fati, que si las ponen LE, les corta el grifo?

Ahora están diciendo que avisen al telediario que no pongan las imágenes de Ansu Fati


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Me he llevado mis primeros 50 tulios.
> 
> Os doy un consejo: meterle todo lo que tengais a Argentina gana al descanso, ambos marcan no y +2,5 goles. Cuota 3,25
> 
> Y en el España-Costa Rica menos de 3,5 goles



"Os doy un consejo: dejad de ser pobres, porque sois pobres?"


----------



## Kartoffeln (20 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Guarda los Playmobil forero, que ya no tienes edad.



Deja al chaval que camine como él camele.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Me voy a fumar, guardarme el sitio...



No fumes joder!!!


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Selecciones que habrían ido a este Mundial con el formato de 48:
> Emiratos, Irak
> Egipto, Argelia, Nigeria, Mali
> Panamá, El Salvador
> ...



Hoy en día tienes que irte a países muy Paco como Catar para que no tengan una selección mínimamente competente.

De esa lista, solo Irak, Emiratos, NZ, Panamá y El Salvador son selecciones cochambrosas, el resto para nada.

Aún así un mundial con 48 equipos es una puta mierda, aunque sean 48 selecciones decentes.


----------



## FROM HELL (20 Nov 2022)

Han podido marcar en la única llegada los qataries.

Al final con un portero y un 9 de nivel compites siempre aunque el resto sean nivel Alcorcón.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Madre mía TVE me vuelvo a gol mundial


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

El mundial lo está retransmitiendo Gol TV?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía TVE me vuelvo a gol mundial



Si antes lo pregunto forero


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Menvda demigrancia con las imágenes de los exteriores, no se ve ni a un pvto extranjero


----------



## Visilleras (20 Nov 2022)

Vaya mierda Catar, peor que el equipo del Fifa 94


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El mundial lo está retransmitiendo Gol TV?



Gol mundial


----------



## barullo (20 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Que se escucha en rtve play
> 
> Iker diciendo algo de unas imágenes de Ansu Fati, que si las ponen LE, les corta el grifo?
> 
> Ahora están diciendo que avisen al telediario que no pongan las imágenes de Ansu Fati



¿De qué hablas?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (20 Nov 2022)

Esto es un Lituania-Grecia, tercera división de la Nations League.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Si antes lo pregunto forero



Cuesta 20 euros, pero si tienes Movistar la liga lo deberías tener, dan todos los partidos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (20 Nov 2022)

Los que teneis IPTV a 2-4€ /mes, en el enlace Live Football on TV today | Fixtures & TV Schedules podeis ver a que hora hay partido y el canal en el que los que sabemos ver todo lo vamos a ver. Hay que sumar una hora porque es la hora de London.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## Raul83 (20 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Vaya mierda Catar, peor que el equipo del Fifa 94



Joder, otro que recuerda que Quatar era la peor selección de Fifa International Soccer de Megadrive.


----------



## panxito komunista (20 Nov 2022)

Qatar superpotencia furgolistica jajaja que verguenza parecen españa en el 82 palmando con onduras y irlanda del norte


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

Los pases largos de los moros son la risión, fallan por 20 m mínimo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 Nov 2022)

que los panchitos estos no le hayan cascao 4 a estos mataos


----------



## The Replicant (20 Nov 2022)

por fin han encontrado el letrerito del marcador los del Gol Mundial

solo les ha costado 48 minutos

taluecs


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Espera que están los de tve comentando *ahora *que el estadio está vacio


----------



## Visilleras (20 Nov 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Joder, otro que recuerda que Quatar era la peor selección de Fifa International Soccer de Megadrive.



A ese a ese juego me refiero









FIFA International Soccer (2ª parte)


(Viene de la primera parte... ) Tengo un recuerdo muy especial del verano del 94, con los amigos, las salidas en bici, la playa, o el fa...




cartuchosmegadrive.blogspot.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Anda a mamarla, los que no saben conjugar verbos retransmitiendo un partido y el otro de TVE que le pone la misma emoción que tomarse una sopa.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Espera que están los de tve comentando *ahora *que el estadio está vacio



No lo llenan ni siendo anfitriones LOL.


----------



## The Replicant (20 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Espera que están los de tve comentando *ahora *que el estadio está vacio



joder es que lo quereis todo al momento


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

La única opción de Catar es llegar 0-2 al 80-85', marcar un gol de jugada aislada y luego jugársela o algo. Pero vamos, tiene más pinta de 0-3 que de otra cosa.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Un buen VAR untado en dólares ahi dice que es roja.


----------



## il banditto (20 Nov 2022)

Si Ecuador juega con intensidad los 90' les podría meter 6 a los follacabras, nada me daría más gustazo en este mvndial que ver que qatar se elimina con 0 puntos, 14 goles en contra y 0 a favor   eso y que España elimine a alguna pvta selección de negros tipo franfrica, niggatlerra o beltzica


----------



## panxito komunista (20 Nov 2022)

¿Eso que se le marcan abajo son los putos uréteres?? 

Joder qué ascazo.


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Nov 2022)

Topor aburre a todo un terrario. Tengo a la iguana patas arriba pidiendo eutanasia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Acabo de poner una taza en el microondas de sabroso caldo de pollo udaco, del grupo IFA , el brick de un litro sale a 99 céntimos de euros.


----------



## NORDWAND (20 Nov 2022)

20 pavos me he gastado con el Gol Mundial. Habrá que sacarles rendimiento.
Teletrabajo+ mundial manda! Voy a verme hasta la morralla


----------



## panxito komunista (20 Nov 2022)

De 0 a 10 cuánto asco os da el locutor narizotas de TVE que lleva toda la vida con la misma cara de funcionario de mierda?

No sé su nombre, el que habla todo el rato. Narizotas flaco con gafas.


----------



## panxito komunista (20 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> 20 pavos me he gastado con el gol mundial. Habrá que sacarles rendimiento.
> Teletrabajo+ mundial manda! Voy a ver e hasta la morralla



¿Se ve en alta definición en tv grande?


----------



## Granodepus (20 Nov 2022)

hola


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acabo de poner una taza en el microondas de sabroso caldo de pollo udaco, del grupo IFA , el brick de un litro sale a 99 céntimos de euros.



Mejor que no sepas cómo se fabrica eso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

panxito komunista dijo:


> ¿Se ve en alta definición en tv grande?



Si


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Mejor que no sepas cómo se fabrica eso.



Es un caldo premiun


----------



## FROM HELL (20 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Un buen VAR untado en dólares ahi dice que es roja.



Necesitan formación en género los del VAR, como los jueces.


El partido es dantesco y ecuador con solo un +2 igual se queda fuera en este grupo.


----------



## Th89 (20 Nov 2022)

panxito komunista dijo:


> De 0 a 10 cuánto asco os da el locutor narizotas de TVE que lleva toda la vida con la misma cara de funcionario de mierda?
> 
> No sé su nombre, el que habla todo el rato. Narizotas flaco con gafas.



Juan Carlos Rivero, toda la puta vida chupando del bote. Tiene más gracia un mordisco en la polla que él.

Empecé a dejar de ver los partidos por este sujeto, me pasó algo parecido con MotoGP cuando lo narraba el subnormal de Nico Abad.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Los skills de Ferran con 0 goles tambien van a aportar lo suyo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Como animan los cataries ehh


----------



## panxito komunista (20 Nov 2022)

Ecuadol se sitúa como gran favorita para ganar el Mundial.

Aunque hay que denunciar que es poco diversity, todos negros.


----------



## NORDWAND (20 Nov 2022)

panxito komunista dijo:


> ¿Se ve en alta definición en tv grande?



no lo sé, la tele es de mi mujer
despachocueva a doble pantalla. Burbuja + mundial


----------



## panxito komunista (20 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> no lo sé, la tele es de mi mujer
> despachocueva a doble pantalla. Burbuja + mundial



Puff eso es el paraíso de todo hombre, dos pantallas, burbuja + mundial, cómo te lo montas

Hasta doritos y cerveza seguro que tienes qué cabrón


----------



## Felson (20 Nov 2022)

Mi pronóstico para España (a 20 de noviembre de 2022 -incluso después de haber hecho el recorrido y limpiada la camisa azul de obrero-):
España: dos empates, una victoria por la mínima. No sé si pasará, depende de otros resultados, pero esa es mi apuesta para España en la fase primera del mundial: dos empates y una victoria, por la mínima. El que quiera apostar en función de mi pronóstico, y gane, agradecería una ayuda o comisión para sobrevivir.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

¿Pegar a bein por esta mierda?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿De qué hablas?



Estoy viendo el partido por la web

En el descanso se han dejado un micro abierto y han hablado de no poner las imágenes de Ansu Fati que ha abandonado la dinámica del grupo que estaba viendo el partido para ponerse a entrenar en solitario como si un capítulo de SuperCampeones o Inazuma Eleven se tratara


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> no lo sé, la tele es de mi mujer
> despachocueva a doble pantalla. Burbuja + mundial





PLANAZO


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)

Una cosa: Valencia, Caicedo y Sarmiento, no jugaron en el mundial 82?

Pero cuántos años tienen?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 Nov 2022)

panxito komunista dijo:


> De 0 a 10 cuánto asco os da el locutor narizotas de TVE que lleva toda la vida con la misma cara de funcionario de mierda?
> 
> No sé su nombre, el que habla todo el rato. Narizotas flaco con gafas.



mucho mas de 10 si se puede. veo los partidos en internet en otros idiomas por no aguantarlos


----------



## NORDWAND (20 Nov 2022)

panxito komunista dijo:


> Puff eso es el paraíso de todo hombre, dos pantallas, burbuja + mundial, cómo te lo montas
> 
> Hasta doritos y cerveza seguro que tienes qué cabrón



kifa sana + cerveza de abadía


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acabo de poner una taza en el microondas de sabroso caldo de pollo udaco, del grupo IFA , el brick de un litro sale a 99 céntimos de euros.



Joder la inflación, que te cobren un eurazo por ese orín de mendigo tiene delito


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acabo de poner una taza en el microondas de sabroso caldo de pollo udaco, del grupo IFA , el brick de un litro sale a 99 céntimos de euros.



Udaco?

Querrás decir Valvi discount, no?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

El partido es una puta mierda, por lo menos en la cope no para de salir Paquismo Ilustrado por la boca de cada comentarista.


----------



## Blackmoon (20 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Juan Carlos Rivero, toda la puta vida chupando del bote. Tiene más gracia un mordisco en la polla que él.
> 
> Empecé a dejar de ver los partidos por este sujeto, me pasó algo parecido con MotoGP cuando lo narraba el subnormal de Nico Abad.



A ver si lo confunden con un maricón y lo ahorcan está misma noche


----------



## Mariano24 (20 Nov 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Mi pronóstico para España (a 20 de noviembre de 2022 -incluso después de haber hecho el recorrido y limpiada la camisa azul de obrero-):
> España: dos empates, una victoria por la mínima. No sé si pasará, depende de otros resultados, pero esa es mi apuesta para España en la fase primera del mundial: dos empates y una victoria, por la mínima. El que quiera apostar en función de mi pronóstico, y gane, agradecería una ayuda o comisión para sobrevivir.



Le voy a meter 500 panulios a que España empata contra Japon


----------



## barullo (20 Nov 2022)

Ecuador debería ponerse a meter goles a destajo que les pueden hacer falta para superar la fase porque otros lo van a hacer

No sé si es que no pueden o qué


----------



## panxito komunista (20 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> kifa sana + cerveza de abadía



Hijo de puta y seguro que hasta follas con tu mujer


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Mamadú is down


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Nov 2022)

Ecuador va a lamentar no haberle metido 5 a la paquetada contra la que juega hoy. 
Puede ser la diferencia entre quedarse o que les den boleto.


----------



## Felson (20 Nov 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Le voy a meter 500 panulios a que España empata contra Japon



Contra Japón, creo, me da, que puede ser empate o derrota. Siento no poder definir más. Si lo viera, edito.
Edito: En este momento, que puede cambiar antes del miércoles -primer partido de España-, me da la intuición que España gana a Alemania, contra pronóstico, y un empate contra Costa Rica y pierde ante Japón (aunque podría empatar... Sé que es una putada decir que pierde o empata, pero es lo que intuyo, de momento. Por cierto, Cubo mete gol o da pase de gol... creo que es gol, o centra desde el borde central del área).


----------



## panxito komunista (20 Nov 2022)

El Benidorm les mete 5 a estos dos.

Vaya nibelaso de fútbol vamos a ver en este mundial.


----------



## barullo (20 Nov 2022)

Madre del jamón hermoso qué paquetes son los ecuadores estos tambien


----------



## BogadeAriete (20 Nov 2022)

Espero que nos boten en el primer partido, para que la PESOEZ no tenga cortina de humo con el pan y el circo. 
Aparte Luis Enrique me da muchisimo putoasco, payaso creido de mierda.


----------



## barullo (20 Nov 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ecuador va a lamentar no haberle metido 5 a la paquetada contra la que juega hoy.
> Puede ser la diferencia entre quedarse o que les den boleto.



Eso estaba diciendo yo mas atrás...se nota que lees rascanalgas


----------



## barullo (20 Nov 2022)

Todo el cuerpo tecnico de qatar parecen bombillos no me jodas


----------



## NORDWAND (20 Nov 2022)

panxito komunista dijo:


> Hijo de puta y seguro que hasta follas con tu mujer



tampoco te pases... 

aunque a veces lo intento


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Veremos si Ecuador no se "arrepiente" de no haber ido a buscar más goles.

Puede ser un grupo tipo 9-4-4, y manda la diferencia general. Con 2 ante un equipo tan flojo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## panxito komunista (20 Nov 2022)

Espero que las tuiteras y tuiteres se estén quejando de la falta de diversidad en los equipos de Ecuadol y Qatar, pues son todos negros en uno y todos moros en otro.

¿No se lo creen? Vean a esta locutora inglesa quejándose de que el equipo femenino de Inglaterra (campeonas del mundo) era demasiado blanco tras derrotar a Noruega por 8-0 o algo así.

Supongo que se estarán quejando de lo mismo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Mira como Mohamed coge al ecuatoriano del cuello porque no le gustan las skills


----------



## Felson (20 Nov 2022)

Ecuador 2 - Catar 1 (o cero).


----------



## NORDWAND (20 Nov 2022)

panxito komunista dijo:


> El Benidorm les mete 5 a estos dos.
> 
> Vaya nibelaso de fútbol vamos a ver en este mundial.



fútbol físico + fútbol táctico + jugar a no perder


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

¿dicen los de la tele que en Catar no respetan los mandamientos del cambio climático?
que les ponen el aire acondicionado a tope...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

El español que dirige a catar está dando vergüenza ajena en la banda con tanto gesto y mierda rara.


----------



## NORDWAND (20 Nov 2022)

panxito komunista dijo:


> Espero que las tuiteras y tuiteres se estén quejando de la falta de diversidad en los equipos de Ecuadol y Qatar, pues son todos negros en uno y todos moros en otro.
> 
> ¿No se lo creen? Vean a esta locutora inglesa quejándose de que el equipo femenino de Inglaterra (campeonas del mundo) era demasiado blanco tras derrotar a Noruega por 8-0 o algo así.
> 
> Supongo que se estarán quejando de lo mismo.



el portero de ecuador y el árbitro son blancos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El español que dirige a catar está dando vergüenza ajena en la banda con tanto gesto y mierda rara.



se está jugando el cuello


----------



## Edge2 (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El español que dirige a catar está dando vergüenza ajena en la banda con tanto gesto y mierda rara.



Esta pidiendo ayuda


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (20 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Una cosa: Valencia, Caicedo y Sarmiento, no jugaron en el mundial 82?
> 
> Pero cuántos años tienen?



Al Valencia este, el Gil y Gil le quiso cortar el cuello por negro.


----------



## rascachapas (20 Nov 2022)

¿porque hay tanto negro en Ecuador?


----------



## Edge2 (20 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Al Valencia este, el Gil y Gil le quiso cortar el cuello por negro.



Es el hijo joder...


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (20 Nov 2022)

Los hinchas ecuatorianos coreando con olés


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

panxito komunista dijo:


> De 0 a 10 cuánto asco os da el locutor narizotas de TVE que lleva toda la vida con la misma cara de funcionario de mierda?
> 
> No sé su nombre, el que habla todo el rato. Narizotas flaco con gafas.



Este e Iñaki cano ya estaban de comentaristas en el mítico Pro 6 que me compre en mi adolescencia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Por favor si no pueden llevar el mundial a argentina o brasil que lo traigan a Europa otra vez, el público parece que está en el teatro.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Nov 2022)

Ya han vaciado el estadio


----------



## panxito komunista (20 Nov 2022)

Los que conozcáis los países moros con emires dictadores sin derechos humanos, ¿qué es lo más probable que les ocurra a los jugadores tras este partido o si les eliminan en el siguiente?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

Joder acabo de poner el partido y se han marchado todos los moros jajaja son peores que los aficionados del Madrid


----------



## barullo (20 Nov 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Los hinchas ecuatorianos coreando con olés



Pues igual están fuera por no haber metido 3 más...

Que disfruten mientras puedan


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Mañana que programación tenemos?


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Nov 2022)

Vamos cooooonyo, meted otro más!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Los skills de Ferran con 0 goles tambien van a aportar lo suyo



Las skills las que le hace a la hija del hijo de amunike, que son las que le dan la titularidad.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Nov 2022)

panxito komunista dijo:


> Los que conozcáis los países moros con emires dictadores sin derechos humanos, ¿qué es lo más probable que les ocurra a los jugadores tras este partido o si les eliminan en el siguiente?


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Nov 2022)

El canijo amarillo no ha llegao al balón.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Bueno compañeros, pues ya hemos visto el primer partido del que los ejjjjjjpertos dicen que va a ser el mejor mundial de la historia


----------



## Edge2 (20 Nov 2022)

moronegros 0 tiraflechas 2


----------



## panxito komunista (20 Nov 2022)

Ostia el seleccionador de Qatar es un calvo con barba español desconocido con cara de cuñao estreñido.

¿Quién coños es ese calbazo hijo de puta?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (20 Nov 2022)

Qué poquitos huevos le han echado los follacabras. 
Al menos que corran ya que no saben jugar fúcbol.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por favor si no pueden llevar el mundial a argentina o brasil que lo traigan a Europa otra vez, el público parece que está en el teatro.



El del 2026 sera en USA-Canada-Mexico.

Aun tendremos que ver pausas en el partido cada 15min para ir a publicidad.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (20 Nov 2022)

Don erre que erre manda después de ver esta mierda


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (20 Nov 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> ¿porque hay tanto negro en Ecuador?



Condiciones físicas y además técnicas, sumados a disciplina táctica.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Ahora es cuando hacen la gala en memoria de Freddy Rincón no?


----------



## Edge2 (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora es cuando hacen la gala en memoria de Freddy Rincón no?



Si, tu quedate viendo la primera y avisa cuando empiece...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (20 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Madre del jamón hermoso qué paquetes son los ecuadores estos tambien



No, lo que pasa que el futbol moderno se juega con el freno de mano si vas ganando.


----------



## panxito komunista (20 Nov 2022)

¿Alguien sabe cómo se sintoniza el canal TVE UHD para ver los partidos en 4K?

He seguido las instrucciones de webs de tecnología pero no me funciona. Dice que en Madrid hay que sintonizar manualmente el canal 36 pero no me sale nada cuando lo busco. Y en la búsqueda automática tampoco me sale. Tengo tele 4K nueva de Samsung, debería sintonizarse, salvo que sea un tema de la antena de la comunidad.









Así puedes sintonizar la TDT 4K HDR para ver los partidos del Mundial en TVE UHD


Ya no queda nada para que empiece el Mundial de Qatar y, para alegría de los más futboleros, ya sabemos que Movistar y RTVE ofrecerán los partidos en...




www.xatakamovil.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Al menos ya no pones a la melodi...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Al menos ya no pones a la melodi...



Melodías sólo los días que juega España.


----------



## panxito komunista (20 Nov 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Don erre que erre manda después de ver esta mierda



 ostia es buenisima me estoy partiendo de risa


----------



## Edge2 (20 Nov 2022)

AQUI OS DEJO EL SIRIA-VENEZUELA EN DIRECTO, DE NADA


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

Me acabo de enterar que el mundial de Catar ha costado se supone, 200.000 millones de euros. Que puta barbaridad, el más caro anteriormente fue el de Brasil, y costó 15.000. tienen el dinero por castigo estos moros.


----------



## FROM HELL (20 Nov 2022)

De momento:

Imperio español 1
Follacabras 0
Britannia: 0
Vertederos franceses 0
Rest of the world 0 

Iremos actualizando


----------



## barullo (20 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No, lo que pasa que el futbol moderno se juega con el freno de mano si vas ganando.



Pero si lo decía porque habian fallado una ocasión clara, brincapozas


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> AQUI OS DEJO EL SIRIA-VENEZUELA EN DIRECTO, DE NADA



Este es el otro mundial no? El de BEST Korea, Rusia, Afganistán, siria, Venezuela y China. Copa Mundial Paria 2022


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (20 Nov 2022)

Por cierto en qué secta se han metido los ecuatorianos que se ponen todos en corrillo a dar gracias? 
Suena herejía total. 
Esa gente sin CI son pasto de las sectas anglos.


----------



## Romu (20 Nov 2022)

Que ceremonia tan sosa y peñazo.
A Morgan le habrán pagado lo que no está escrito igual que al guapito koreano .


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Me acabo de enterar que el mundial de Catar ha costado se supone, 200.000 millones de euros. Que puta barbaridad, el más caro anteriormente fue el de Brasil, y costó 15.000. tienen el dinero por castigo estos moros.



Y el estadio vacío en su partido inaugural.

Desde luego será un éxito de organización porque además de periodistas, familiares de las selecciones y cuatro cagaplayas a los que les pagan por llevar banderas no tienen nada más que organizar.    

Aún encima sin cerveza y sin perrapvtas enseñando carne en las gradas.

Como deportivamente sea un truño será el peor mundial de la historia, peor que el de Sudafrica.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (20 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Este es el otro mundial no? El de BEST Korea, Rusia, Afganistán, siria, Venezuela y China. Copa Mundial Paria 2022



Creo que Italia tambien esta invitada.


----------



## SOY (20 Nov 2022)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Y el estadio vacío en su partido inaugural.
> 
> Desde luego será un éxito de organización porque además de periodistas, familiares de las selecciones y cuatro cagaplayas a los que les pagan por llevar banderas no tienen nada más que organizar.
> 
> ...



Incluye los sobornos forero, por eso se ha ido tanto de precio.


----------



## Sr Julian (20 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Con lo que han sido Mortadelo y Filemón y para lo que han quedado,bromitas con cuidado de no ofender a nadie...



Esto es como el Jueves, si quieres leer los buenos te tienes que ir del año 2000 para abajo cuando no teniamos censura.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Bueno, mañana hay algo más de chicha.

El EEUU-Gales está igualado, y los otros dos son favoritas europeas vs top de su confederación. Veremos. Senegal creo que puede dar guerra.


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2022)

*Bochorno inaugural en Qatar*

La afición local abandonó el estadio en masa en el descanso del partido que abría su Mundial. Valencia sentenció con dos goles tempraneros.


----------



## Sr Julian (20 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Un catalán en la cima del mundo
> 
> 
> El barcelonés Felix Sánchez Bas ha conseguido pilotar a la selección de Catar hasta la cita culminante del Mundial
> ...



Eso es porque los hipócirtas sseparatistas del Guardiloca y el Chavi ya estaban pillados. 
¿Derechos humanos? A mi que me dices lo importante son les pesetes.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Me da a mi que alvego los cobrisos van a andar jodidos de ganarle sólo por 0-2 a Qagar


----------



## NORDWAND (20 Nov 2022)

SOY dijo:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (20 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Bochorno inaugural en Qatar*
> 
> La afición local abandonó el estadio en masa en el descanso del partido que abría su Mundial. Valencia sentenció con dos goles tempraneros.



tienen bastante mal perder los moritos


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

panxito komunista dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cómo se sintoniza el canal TVE UHD para ver los partidos en 4K?
> 
> He seguido las instrucciones de webs de tecnología pero no me funciona. Dice que en Madrid hay que sintonizar manualmente el canal 36 pero no me sale nada cuando lo busco. Y en la búsqueda automática tampoco me sale. Tengo tele 4K nueva de Samsung, debería sintonizarse, salvo que sea un tema de la antena de la comunidad.
> 
> ...



Para verlo en el canal "36" primero la comunidac tiene que tener en antena ese "canal", básicamente la frecvencia 594MHz (svben de 8MHz en 8MHz)





CANALES TDT MADRID - tv frecuencias


Todos los canales de la TDT en Madrid, Comunidad de Madrid, las televisiones y radios, la hd y la tdt de pago premium



www.tdt1.com


----------



## Sir Connor (20 Nov 2022)

Ya han eliminado a Spain ?


----------



## wanamaker (20 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Me acabo de enterar que el mundial de Catar ha costado se supone, 200.000 millones de euros. Que puta barbaridad, el más caro anteriormente fue el de Brasil, y costó 15.000. tienen el dinero por castigo estos moros.



Eso no es cierto.
Los 15.000 de Brasil tampoco.
A ver, que el PIB de Catar no llega a esos 200.000 millones.


----------



## panxito komunista (20 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Para verlo en el canal "36" primero la comunidac tiene que tener en antena ese "canal", básicamente la frecvencia 594MHz (svben de 8MHz en 8MHz)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O sea que hay que decírselo al administrador y es un coñacete.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Ya han eliminado a Spain ?



Seguramente, los jugadores del Barcelona no dan la talla.


----------



## Manteka (20 Nov 2022)

Lo mas curioso es que todos los jogadores de Ecuador eran ñegros (menos el portero) y los ecuatorianos del público eran bastante blankitos, muchos parecían europeos


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Me acabo de enterar que el mundial de Catar ha costado se supone, 200.000 millones de euros. Que puta barbaridad, el más caro anteriormente fue el de Brasil, y costó 15.000. tienen el dinero por castigo estos moros.



Si un Bernabeu son 1000M de mortadelos y de esos sólo hay un estadio parecido con mano de obra tercermvndista y el partido de inavgvración ha sido en un estadio más pequeño que el Wanda a lo que hay que añadir que quedan otros 6 estadios de 40k espectadores que ya son bastante más pacos, las cventas no salen inclvso con los sobornos a la FIFA


----------



## cebollo (20 Nov 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Lo mas curioso es que todos los jogadores de Ecuador eran ñegros (menos el portero) y los ecuatorianos del público eran bastante blankitos, muchos parecían europeos



En Ecuador hay un 10 por ciento de negros que son los que tienen buenas condiciones físicas para los deportes. Un 2 por ciento de blancos que son los que tienen el dinero y un 88 por ciento de amerindios que son buenos para... respirar, supongo.


----------



## FROM HELL (20 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Si un Bernabeu son 1000M de mortadelos y de esos sólo hay un estadio parecido con mano de obra tercermvndista y el partido de inavgvración ha sido en un estadio más pequeño que el Wanda a lo que hay que añadir que quedan otros 6 estadios de 40k espectadores que ya son bastante más pacos, las cventas no salen inclvso con los sobornos a la FIFA



Es que en el coste incluyen metro, aeropuerto, 100 hoteles y mil mierdas más. 

Como siempre la prensa anglo tergiversando la realidad.


----------



## Dr Robert (20 Nov 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Lo mas curioso es que todos los jogadores de Ecuador eran ñegros (menos el portero) y los ecuatorianos del público eran bastante blankitos, muchos parecían europeos



Pues como Francia o Bélgica, no ?


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Catar ha hecho una inversión brvvvvvtal para ser un "pais" con infraestructura. Ya está.

Estos paises tienen mucho dinero, pero el petróleo se acaba. Tienen que buscar otro tipo de "riqueza" y eso sin infraestructura no funciona. Y las inversiones vienen con imagen. Catar ya tiene GP de motociclismo, quiere Fórmula 1, organizó el Mundial de balonmano hace unos años... y ahora el mundial de fútbol.

Yo estuve en Dubai hace 5 años, y está todo muy nuevo, muy moderno... pero es artificial que tira para atrás. Para turismo de lujo o para irte 3-4 años a hacer dinero te puede valer. Para todo lo demás, Occidente.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Si un Bernabeu son 1000M de mortadelos y de esos sólo hay un estadio parecido con mano de obra tercermvndista y el partido de inavgvración ha sido en un estadio más pequeño que el Wanda a lo que hay que añadir que quedan otros 6 estadios de 40k espectadores que ya son bastante más pacos, las cventas no salen inclvso con los sobornos a la FIFA



La verdad es que no, habría que ver las fuentes de las noticias.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



La pregunta aterradora es como has llegado a eso


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

panxito komunista dijo:


> ostia es buenisima me estoy partiendo de risa



No jodas que no la habías visto. A ver si vas a descubrir ahora el cine español pre-dictadura


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> AQUI OS DEJO EL SIRIA-VENEZUELA EN DIRECTO, DE NADA



No sé como hemos podido vivir sin esto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

Romu dijo:


> Que ceremonia tan sosa y peñazo.
> A Morgan le habrán pagado lo que no está escrito igual que al guapito koreano .



Lo que no es Morgan es un vendido a la izmierda y a progrelandia, como ha demostrado más de una vez


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> tienen bastante mal perder los moritos



Los moritos no tienen ni idea de lo que es el fútbol. Le toca la afición argentina y hay navajazos ahí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Lo mas curioso es que todos los jogadores de Ecuador eran ñegros (menos el portero) y los ecuatorianos del público eran bastante blankitos, muchos parecían europeos



Es como Fráfrica. En el campo todos negros pero la afición en el campo son blancos.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es como Fráfrica. En el campo todos negros pero la afición en el campo son blancos.



Ni eso, son negrocs y moros, a los blancos franceses el fútbol se la suda.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Nov 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> tienen bastante mal perder los moritos



este se va a quedar a vivir allí
concretamente en un cajón de pino a 10 metros bajo tierra


----------



## panxito komunista (20 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No jodas que no la habías visto. A ver si vas a descubrir ahora el cine español pre-dictadura



Nunca. Acaba de terminar y hacía años que no me reía tanto. Qué bueno era el cine español del franquismo. Muy cutre todo miseria pero buen cine y se veía muy buena gente sin progres de mierda degenerados.


----------



## panxito komunista (20 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Ni eso, son negrocs y moros, a los blancos franceses el fútbol se la suda.



Pas de tout. Al francés blanquito el fútbol le apasiona muy por encima del rugby, lo que pasa es que no tienen equipos buenos y viven como deprimidos olvidados.


----------



## hartman (20 Nov 2022)

bye bye a benzemoro.


----------



## Th89 (20 Nov 2022)

Lo mejor del partido ha sido como se ha vaciado el estadio en el descanso 

El pelirrojo calvo debe estar encantado


----------



## NORDWAND (20 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> En Ecuador hay un 10 por ciento de negros que son los que tienen buenas condiciones físicas para los deportes. Un 2 por ciento de blancos que son los que tienen el dinero y un 88 por ciento de amerindios que son buenos para... respirar, supongo.



aplicable a la mayoría de de selecciones latinoamericanas. Los aficionados brasileños, por ejemplo, casi siempre son blancos. 
ver un partido en qatar tiene que salir por un pico... 
Aficionados españoles va a haber los 4 que están allí currando.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Nov 2022)

Catar vs Ecuador o lo que es lo mismo Follacabras Furgol Club vs Panchitos Atlético.

Más nivel furgolístico sin duda en el partidillo de solteros contra casaos del Trofeo Ferias y Fiestas de mi pueblo.

Saludos.


----------



## barullo (20 Nov 2022)

Se está jugando ahora mismo un amistoso entre Austria e ITALIA...

sí, habéis leído bien ITALIA...

si estuvieramos en su lugar ahora mismo en numerosos medios de comunicación incluido este foro habría cienes de CAÍNES bramando en redes sobre la inutilidad de este partido y tal y tal y blablabla...

sin embargo a un país más grande que nosotros, con más población y con más éxito en torneos internacionales NO LES IMPORTA jugar un partido intranscendente el mismo día que empieza el campeonato del mundo

Que tome nota el que le haga falta


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

panxito komunista dijo:


> Pas de tout. Al francés blanquito el fútbol le apasiona muy por encima del rugby, lo que pasa es que no tienen equipos buenos y viven como deprimidos olvidados.



Selección de balonmano de Francia:







Selección de Rugby de Francia:







Fútbol:


----------



## barullo (20 Nov 2022)

Y encima ya van palmando:


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (20 Nov 2022)

panxito komunista dijo:


> Pas de tout. Al francés blanquito el fútbol le apasiona muy por encima del rugby, lo que pasa es que no tienen equipos buenos y viven como deprimidos olvidados.



En toda Europa el deporte rey es el futbol y efectivamente, depende de lo que hagan sus equipos y sus clubs para que se pueda ver mas o menos interes en la calle.

Puedes estar seguro de que si por ejemplo Finlandia llegara a la final de un Mundial, por mucho que parezca que solo les gusta el salto de sky, durante ese mes no se hablaria otra cosa y el dia de la final el pais se paralizaria.


----------



## barullo (20 Nov 2022)

Joder que no interesa la selección de fútbol en Francia, y cuando ganaron el último mundial salieron a los campos eliseos y se montó tan gorda que hubo hasta muertos


----------



## t_chip (20 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Se está jugando ahora mismo un amistoso entre Austria e ITALIA...
> 
> sí, habéis leído bien ITALIA...
> 
> ...



Si ánimo de polemizar, Italia no es, ni de lejos, más grande que España en extensión, que imagino que es a lo que te referias. Es algo más de la mitad.

Simplemente estarán aprovechando el parón del mundial para poner algo de futbol, para no perder la forma....



Aquí protestaria la gente porque esto es una casa de putas. Vascos y catalanes se quejarían de arriesgar a sus jugadores por un amistoso de la selección.

Los del Madrid, mirándose el ombligo como siempre y dando el coñazo con la pesadez de las copas de Europa y patatín y patatán.

El resto imagino que no dirían nada.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## panxito komunista (20 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Selección de balonmano de Francia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y qué quieres decir con eso? He dicho que no tienen EQUIPOS de futbol buenos y por eso no se les ve, salvo ahora a los del PSG, pero es el deporte rey como en toda Europa.


----------



## barullo (20 Nov 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Si ánimo de polemizar, Italia no es, ni de lejos, más grande que España en extensión, que imagino que es a lo que te referias. Es algo más de la mitad.
> 
> Simplemente estarán aprovechando el parón del mundial para poner algo de futbol, para no perder la forma....
> 
> ...



Me refería a más grande en todos los sentidos como palmarés deportivo y cantidad de población, pero no en cuando a km cuadrados que eso es irrelevante


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Para verlo en el canal "36" primero la comunidac tiene que tener en antena ese "canal", básicamente la frecvencia 594MHz (svben de 8MHz en 8MHz)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y si no lo consigue asi, que suba al tejado


----------



## Falnesatar (20 Nov 2022)

Sabía que iban a pegar una robada con el VAR en el primer partido, ya que el anfitrión es Catar como mínimo tenían que darle un regalito, por ejemplo si les marcaban un gol nada más empezar. Obviamente sabían que su selección no iba a ganar algún partido salvo milagro divino pero no iban a dejar que les humillaran desde el min 1.

Pues bien he ido a ver el resumen y aquí tenemos la primera cantada demostrando que el VAR ha venido para lo contrario de lo que supuestamente vendían, es una manera aún mas eficaz de manipular resultados.



Vemos como el gol es legal y los jugadores lo celebran con entusiasmo para que casi medio minuto después el árbitro reciba señales por pinganillo, sin si quiere haber ido a ver nada por su cuenta, de que hay fuera de juego.




El balón ya ha salido de los pies del jugador que hace el pase, no hay fuera de juego del que recibe el balón.




Esta es la imagen CGI del supuesto fuera de juego, acción que sucede mucho después de haber salido el balón y aunque fuera el rebote del otro jugador en la lucha con el portero hay defensores por detrás del propio portero en todo momento.

Los tibios y vendidos de los comentaristas obviamente no se atreverán a denunciarlo, vemos como balbucean y justifican de forma patética la decisión.


Buena mafia esto del funbol, menuda meada en la cara.


----------



## naburiano (20 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> A mí me va a costar engancharme al mundial, en la fase de grupos veré los partidos de España y poco más. Y los de España con expectativas bajas, la verdad, tenemos un equipo peleón pero al que le falta una peseta para el duro. El mínimo sería llegar a octavos; caer en cuartos lo consideraría un buen mundial. A partir de ahí, algo histórico, claro (solo hemos jugado un par de semis en mundiales, creo).



Técnicamente, en el mundial de 1950, España quedó 4ta, pero en el formato de ese mundial eran 4 grupos de 4 selecciones cada uno, y los campeones de cada grupo formaban un nuevo grupo de 4.

Así que no eran semifinales como tal.

Fue el mundial del maracanazo. Que ganó Uruguay a Brasil.


----------



## Sir Connor (20 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Seguramente, los jugadores del Barcelona no dan la talla.



Si por eso no ha convocado a los del Madrid ah es verdad que en el Madrid no hay españoles solo negros y moros


----------



## Euron G. (20 Nov 2022)

Os dejo unas cuotas interesantes que voy viendo. 

Croacia *@1.95* victoria contra Marruecos.
Bélgica-Canadá Bélgica gana al descanso y al final del partido. *@2.2*
EEUU-Gales Más de 2.5 goles *@2.3*
Uruguay-Corea del Sur Resultado final Empate o Korea *@2*


----------



## Euron G. (20 Nov 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Técnicamente en el mundial de 1950, España quedó 4ta, pero en el formato de ese mundial eran 4 grupos de 4 selecciones cada uno, y los campeones de cada grupo formaban un nuevo grupo de 4.
> 
> Así que no eran semifinales como tal.
> 
> Fue el mundial del maracanazo. Que ganó Uruguay a Brasil.




Del cual se tomaron la revancha en 1970, en el partido considerado más salvaje de la historia. Obviamente en términos mainstream, me imagino que en la galicia profunda habrá habido cosas peores, pero OJO a los palos que se atizan los amigos, así por encima veo unas 5 o 6 rojas directas tranquilamente xD


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Nov 2022)

Lo más positivo es que después de ver jugar a Qatar tres partidos, no vuelven a adjudicar un Mundial a otro país de mentira en 100 años por lo menos.

Voy s tener pesadillas esta noche después de ver este engendro, y eso que solo lo tenía puesto a ratos.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Otro que no se vio la Eurocopa.
> 
> Con SALINAS hubiéramos goleado en todos los partidos y levantado la copa en wembley.
> 
> Ojalá España en este mundial creara la mitad de juego ofensivo que en la euro.



Claro que sí machote... Todo fue atacar, transiciones rápidas, presion alta, 25 tiros a puerta por partido y en todos los partidos el.portero rival fue el mejor de su equipo y del partido ¡No te jode!

Ah,no... que las eliminatorias fueron de 1 a 1 y a los penaltis ...

Se jugaba a no perder


----------



## naburiano (20 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Del cual se tomaron la revancha en 1970, en el partido considerado más salvaje de la historia. Obviamente en términos mainstream, me imagino que en la galicia profunda habrá habido cosas peores, pero OJO a los palos que se atizan los amigos, así por encima veo unas 5 o 6 rojas directas tranquilamente xD



El mundial de 1970 fue el primero con tarjeta amarilla, antes, no había, y aún con la introducción de las tarjetas, los defensores, no empiezan a ser un poco menos bestias, hasta los 90 o así.

La violencia en el marcaje, ha disminuido mucho, en el fútbol moderno.


----------



## Spengler (20 Nov 2022)

Lo de las tarjetas y la violencia está mal explicado. Antes de las tarjetas el nivel de violencia lo ponían los jugadores. Si tu rascas yo rasco, y generalmente no rascaba nadie. Fue el inicio hacia un fútbol distinto, pero no mejor.


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Nov 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Técnicamente, en el mundial de 1950, España quedó 4ta, pero en el formato de ese mundial eran 4 grupos de 4 selecciones cada uno, y los campeones de cada grupo formaban un nuevo grupo de 4.
> 
> Así que no eran semifinales como tal.
> 
> Fue el mundial del maracanazo. Que ganó Uruguay a Brasil.



Uruguay solo tuvo que jugar contra Bolivia antes  

Ese era su grupo.


----------



## NORDWAND (20 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Selección de balonmano de Francia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pocos negros me parecen en el equipo de balonmano.


----------



## NORDWAND (20 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Os dejo unas cuotas interesantes que voy viendo.
> 
> Croacia *@1.95* victoria contra Marruecos.
> Bélgica-Canadá Bélgica gana al descanso y al final del partido. *@2.2*
> ...



Marruecos es el tapado de este mundial. Los veo en cuartos...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Nov 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Si por eso no ha convocado a los del Madrid ah es verdad que en el Madrid no hay españoles solo negros y moros



Si, Busquets y el hámster son españoles.


----------



## naburiano (21 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Uruguay solo tuvo que jugar contra Bolivia antes
> 
> Ese era su grupo.



Pues vaya regalo le hizo Brasil, como organizadora, a Uruguay.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La pregunta aterradora es como has llegado a eso



Inexplicablemente viendo vídeos del partido en Instagram.


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Del cual se tomaron la revancha en 1970, en el partido considerado más salvaje de la historia. Obviamente en términos mainstream, me imagino que en la galicia profunda habrá habido cosas peores, pero OJO a los palos que se atizan los amigos, así por encima veo unas 5 o 6 rojas directas tranquilamente xD


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo más positivo es que después de ver jugar a Qatar tres partidos, no vuelven a adjudicar un Mundial a otro país de mentira en 100 años por lo menos.
> 
> Voy s tener pesadillas esta noche después de ver este engendro, y eso que solo lo tenía puesto a ratos.



Yo creo que a Ecuador le deben haber dado pasta a la media parte para no meterle 5 a Qatar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Os dejo unas cuotas interesantes que voy viendo.
> 
> Croacia *@1.95* victoria contra Marruecos.
> Bélgica-Canadá Bélgica gana al descanso y al final del partido. *@2.2*
> ...



Las dos primeras no me parecen nada claras.


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Nov 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Pues vaya regalo le hizo Brasil, como organizadora, a Uruguay.



Mundial de chichinabo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Bueno bueno......que tenemos hoy... 
Síi joder siiii!!! El debut de la selección de Irán!!! 

A las 14:00 inglaterra-Iran!!!!!! 

El futbol espectáculo Iraní, el afamado estilo de juego de la escuela de Hussein mengali hace su debut en el torneo.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Nvnca ante es un partido inavgvral...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Vamos compañeros todos con los pupilos de Hussein Mengali!!!! 

*#teamIran *

*#coachHusseinMengali 

#Nuevanormalidadirani*


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Se está jugando ahora mismo un amistoso entre Austria e ITALIA...
> 
> sí, habéis leído bien ITALIA...
> 
> ...



Pues sinceramente, si tu fueras un club o socio de ese club (en los que son SAD, mucho socio es también accionista aunque sea simbólico) querrías que los jugadores que se pagan con tu abono o tu aportación estén jugando partidos intrascendentes con su selección? 

O preferirías que estuvieran haciendo un plan de recuperación y jugasen amistosos de club, con los que ingresar algo de pasta? 

Si se lesiona alguien en ese Austria-Italia quien paga? Quien se come el marrón? Porque el seleccionador llama a otro para el siguiente bolo y santas pascuas


----------



## fran83 (21 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Se está jugando ahora mismo un amistoso entre Austria e ITALIA...
> 
> sí, habéis leído bien ITALIA...
> 
> ...



Y que? Ninguna juega el mundial


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Mientras borrell nos llama terroristas climáticos si tenemos la casa a más de 17 grados 









Good Morning Qatar: Ojo a los catarros


Cristina Cubero y Ferrán Martínez, enviados especiales de Mundo Deportivo a Qatar, harán repaso cada mañana de lo más importante del día anterior y nos explicarán




www.mundodeportivo.com





El tema del día es que en catar tienen el aire acondicionado a tope en hoteles, restaurantes y hasta en los estadios 

Y la peña está pillando catarros y amigdalitis por los cambios de temperatura como le ha pasado a Morata que es duda para el miércoles


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Ansu Fati está haciendo entrenamiento extra porque Morata es baja casi segura para el miércoles


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Hussein mengali ha llevado a lo más alto a irán, ahora es el momento de la verdad, de dar un paso al frente, futbolista de talla mundial como rachid el kanaui y Hassan maniri deben tomar galones y ser protagonistas contra Inglaterra.
Irán es una de nuestras últimas esperanzas árabes, fuerza irán!!!!!!

Hoy todos somos Irán, tu que nos estás leyendo, yo, Nike, filetes @filets , @barullo, @Fornicious Jr @xilebo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2 @Tubiegah @Epsilon69 @Taliván Hortográfico @conanin @- CONANÍN - y muchos más que me dejo, hoy el futuro nos pertenece, hoy todos somos Irán!!!! 




*#todossomosiran*


----------



## Silluzollope (21 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Joder que no interesa la selección de fútbol en Francia, y cuando ganaron el último mundial salieron a los campos eliseos y se montó tan gorda que hubo hasta muertos



Y los que la montaron fueron moronegros.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Yo creo que a Ecuador le deben haber dado pasta a la media parte para no meterle 5 a Qatar



Pues que le aproveche la pasta porque igual el pase a octavos se decide por los goles que le metan el resto a catar 

Si Senegal le mete 3, ya pone en un aprieto a Ecuador en caso de que empate entre ellos


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hussein mengali ha llevado a lo más alto a irán, ahora es el momento de la verdad, de dar un paso al frente, futbolista de talla mundial como rachid el kanaui y Hassan maniri deben tomar galones y ser protagonistas contra Inglaterra.
> Irán es una de nuestras últimas esperanzas árabes, fuerza irán!!!!!!
> 
> Hoy todos somos Irán, tu que nos estás leyendo, yo, Nike, filetes @filets , @barullo, @Fornicious Jr @xilebo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2 @Tubiegah @Epsilon69 @Taliván Hortográfico @conanin @- CONANÍN - y muchos más que me dejo, hoy el futuro nos pertenece, hoy todos somos Irán!!!!
> ...


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

*Carvajal fuera por un resfriado y Guillamón, por la rodilla*

Luis Enrique espera tener a todos disponibles para el partido ante Costa Rica, pero será difícil que el valencianista pueda jugar al menos hasta el último choque de la fase de grupos, ante Japón.


----------



## Mariano24 (21 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Os dejo unas cuotas interesantes que voy viendo.
> 
> Croacia *@1.95* victoria contra Marruecos.
> Bélgica-Canadá Bélgica gana al descanso y al final del partido. *@2.2*
> ...



Me gusta la de Bélgica.

Uruguay creó que ganara a 1,75@.

Una interesante para mañana: Argentina al descanso +2,5 goles ambos marcan no a 3,75@


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Waka Waka!!!


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Del cual se tomaron la revancha en 1970, en el partido considerado más salvaje de la historia. Obviamente en términos mainstream, me imagino que en la galicia profunda habrá habido cosas peores, pero OJO a los palos que se atizan los amigos, así por encima veo unas 5 o 6 rojas directas tranquilamente xD



Los brasileños siempre llorando.
La selección más beneficiada de la historia. 
Jamás he visto un error arbitral que perjudicase a Brasil.
Sin esas ayudas es posible que tuvieran 1 mundial o 2.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo más positivo es que después de ver jugar a Qatar tres partidos, no vuelven a adjudicar un Mundial a otro país de mentira en 100 años por lo menos.
> 
> Voy s tener pesadillas esta noche después de ver este engendro, y eso que solo lo tenía puesto a ratos.



Ya pasó en Sudáfrica y 12 años después mira.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ansu Fati está haciendo entrenamiento extra porque Morata es baja casi segura para el miércoles



Anda que resfría Eric García, o cualquier soplapollas.
Se resfría el único delantero centro.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Nov 2022)

Para hoy veo estas apuestas buenas.

Inglaterra -1.5 @2.18
Inglaterra gana al descanso y al final @1.89

Tampoco sería mala alguna de que Kane meta dos goles o algo así. Perfectamente pueden quedar 5-0 y pitarle 2 penaltis a favor.

Senegal Holanda es complicado.

USA Gales tambien es complicado pero está Gales de NO FAVORITO @3.34. No la veo muy clara pero creo que es una buena cuota.


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



buen combo le hacen a MccalBen en el 1:30, creo que el supersidekicks de la neo geo podías hacerlo también


----------



## Mariano24 (21 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Para hoy veo estas apuestas buenas.
> 
> Inglaterra -1.5 @2.18
> Inglaterra gana al descanso y al final @1.89
> ...



Ojo con Iran que pondrá el autobús. Inglaterra es favorita pero Iran no es tan mala.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

*#mengalinosguia 

#freeIran 

#DosisDeRefuerzoIrani 

#WaltDisneyEraIrani 

#TodosSomosIran 

#WelcomeIranies 

#IranWinnerWorldCup2022*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Zarpa (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Waka Waka!!!



Chop Chop, ¿le cortarán la mano?


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Nov 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Ojo con Iran que pondrá el autobús. Inglaterra es favorita pero Iran no es tan mala.



Sí pero Inglaterra estos partidos contra selecciones de mierda en fase de grupos suele arrasar. Además de que también sulele ser beneficiada por decreto


----------



## The Replicant (21 Nov 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Ojo con Iran que pondrá el autobús. Inglaterra es favorita pero Iran no es tan mala.



Sobre el papel Inglaterra tiene un equipazo, pero casi siempre es asi y después la cagan estrepitosamente, a ver que pasa esta vez


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Ojo que los piratas van a llevar brazalete arcoiris y se puede liar

3 puntos para irán en los despachos


----------



## Euron G. (21 Nov 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Claro que sí machote... Todo fue atacar, transiciones rápidas, presion alta, 25 tiros a puerta por partido y en todos los partidos el.portero rival fue el mejor de su equipo y del partido ¡No te jode!
> 
> Ah,no... que las eliminatorias fueron de 1 a 1 y a los penaltis ...
> 
> Se jugaba a no perder



No seré yo quien le discuta el argumento, y menos aún discutiré el excepcional rendimiento de mi jugador favorito, David Villa, en 2010.
Pero el mundial que ganamos fue justito, justito. Al menos en los resultados.


----------



## The Replicant (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ojo que los piratas van a llevar brazalete arcoiris y se puede liar
> 
> 3 puntos para irán en los despachos



ya se han metido el brazalete por el culo  









Las selecciones renuncian al brazalete 'One love' por las sanciones que supondrían en el Mundial de Qatar


Ocurrió en España con Alex Baena y la segunda amarilla que recibió por mostrar un mensaje de recuerdo al recientemente fallecido José Manuel Llaneza. Ahora la historia se repite co




www.marca.com





taluecs


----------



## il banditto (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ojo que los piratas van a llevar brazalete arcoiris y se puede liar
> 
> 3 puntos para irán en los despachos



Ya se han cagao, al final todo esto es postureo barato, van a hacer lo que los moros digan que para algo han puesto montañas de billetes


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> ya se han metido el brazalete por el culo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El daily mail dice que siguen adelante con el tema


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (21 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Sobre el papel Inglaterra tiene un equipazo, pero casi siempre es asi y después la cagan estrepitosamente, a ver que pasa esta vez



No es que la caguen estrepitosamente, es que al final los Mundiales y Eurocopas casi siempre las ganan los mismos.

Entre Alemania, Italia, Argentina y Brasil han jugado el 90% de finales.


----------



## VandeBel (21 Nov 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Ojo con Iran que pondrá el autobús. Inglaterra es favorita pero Iran no es tan mala.



Irán es un hueso defensivamente. Yo le metería a +5.5 corners a favor de Inglaterra.


----------



## Zarpa (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ojo que los piratas van a llevar brazalete arcoiris y se puede liar
> 
> 3 puntos para irán en los despachos



Es tarjeta amarilla para el capitán, pero ya se han cagado todos los bocachanclas.


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues sinceramente, si tu fueras un club o socio de ese club (en los que son SAD, mucho socio es también accionista aunque sea simbólico) querrías que los jugadores que se pagan con tu abono o tu aportación estén jugando partidos intrascendentes con su selección?
> 
> O preferirías que estuvieran haciendo un plan de recuperación y jugasen amistosos de club, con los que ingresar algo de pasta?
> 
> Si se lesiona alguien en ese Austria-Italia quien paga? Quien se come el marrón? Porque el seleccionador llama a otro para el siguiente bolo y santas pascuas



Todos los clubs que ceden jugadores a las selecciones nacionales en las fechas FIFA reciben 10.000€ diarios por cada jugador convocado.

Que ya está bien de falsos mitos con esto de las selecciones porque los clubs HACEN CAJA con el asunto. 

A ningún club le roban y mucho menos en esta cuestión en concreto a lo largo del tiempo porque todo está pactado y PAGADO, que parece que algunos habéis nacido ayer con el discursito de que os atracan a los jugadores por la patilla. Que no es así


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

fran83 dijo:


> Y que? Ninguna juega el mundial



Pues por eso mismo porque están eliminadas y encima juegan un amistoso el día que empieza el mundial.

Aqui lloverían las críticas con el argumento de la inutilidad de estar España en el lugar de Italia jugando ese partido porque muchos no entienden que son FECHAS FIFA y hay que jugar porque además ya pagan a los clubs por ello.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> No es que la caguen estrepitosamente, es que al final los Mundiales y Eurocopas casi siempre las ganan los mismos.
> 
> Entre Alemania, Italia, Argentina y Brasil han jugado el 90% de finales.



Este año las cosas cambian, es la hora de irán....


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Y los que la montaron fueron moronegros.



Puede ser pero yo recuerdo a los ultras del Olympique de Marsella liándola en el Calderón y muchos eran blancos incluido su lider. Así que en esas celebraciones fijo que habia blancos franceses, sí que les interesa su selección


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Nov 2022)

Podrán los de la pérfida albion superar el autobús iraní?..


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Nov 2022)

Algún enlace para ver a los piratas?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Nov 2022)

En moro: 








Watch England vs Iran live stream WeakStreams







en.weakstreams.live


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Regarder Angleterre Iran streaming live Angleterre vs Iran streaming direct


Suivez Angleterre Iran Streaming HD Voir Angleterre vs Iran Live direct Angleterre vs Iran liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport44.buzz


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Madre mía compañeros esto es un final anticipada!!!


----------



## Zarpa (21 Nov 2022)

Menuda banda los Arios, doble penalti perdonado y autobús. Y amplian el mundial para meter más de estos...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Nov 2022)

Chico ostión se han metido los iranies.

Alucino que juegue Mc Guire. Lo lleva Mendes o que?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Nov 2022)

No sé si me da más asco el audio en frances o en árabe.


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

Beiranvand is down


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Nov 2022)

Se le ha quedado la nariz como nueva al portero.
y sigue jugando, qué huevos, yo me tiro al suelo y que me lleven a casa en ambulancia.


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

¿llevan el brazalete gaylord o qué?


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Nov 2022)

8 minutos el partido parado


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Nov 2022)

Me ha hecho caso, así no se puede jugar.


----------



## Zarpa (21 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿llevan el brazalete gaylord o qué?



Lo cambiaron por un arrodillamiento black power.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Nov 2022)

Joder cómo pierden tiempo los moros.


----------



## Scout.308 (21 Nov 2022)

Inglaterra con menos nigros en el equipo que España, quién lo iba a decir.


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Nov 2022)

tremebundo partido, lo siento por los que no lo podais ver.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Nov 2022)

Por qué no le sacan por el fondo al portero??????


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

¿qué le ha pasado al portero?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2022)

hostia, esto está siendo peor que un Caudal - Ferrol amistoso.

y encima lo estoy viendo pirateadoc con comentaristas panchis... salió el portero suplente iraní a calentar y dicen que está "realisando movimientos precompetitivos".


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Madre mía compañeros mahama y joseimi la pareja de oro iraní


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> hostia, esto está siendo peor que un Caudal - Ferrol amistoso.
> 
> y encima lo estoy viendo pirateadoc con comentaristas panchis... salió el portero suplente iraní a calentar y dicen que está "realisando movimientos precompetitivos".


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Harry maguirre se lo han cargado con tanto meme, no es capaz de subir con el balón ni pagandole


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿qué le ha pasado al portero?



Nariz rota.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2022)

los moromierdas intentando engañar al árbitro... *qué raro*


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Scout.308 (21 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>


----------



## panaderia (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Harry maguirre se lo han cargado con tanto meme, no es capaz de subir con el balón ni pagandole



como puede ser titular?


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Nariz rota.



¿Quién le ha pegado? ¿ha sido accidental? lo estoy viendo ya pero los primeros 20 minutos me los he perdido


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> como puede ser titular?




Tú verás, a que inglés pones?


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Nov 2022)

En la página de RTVE lo ponen de gratis?

No consigo encontrarlo de manera "legal",

lo estoy viendo pirata,

si lo pasan en algún canal?


----------



## Th89 (21 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Hostia


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 Nov 2022)

Se han arrodillado estos papanatas?


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

¿la camiseta inglesa no lleva la estrella encima del escudo? ¿o es que yo no la veo?


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Nov 2022)

__





» Inglaterra vs Iran En Vivo | Copa Mundial Qatar 2022 | J-1 | Rojadirecta


Ver Inglaterra vs Iran en vivo y gratis en Rojadirecta.




www.pirlotv.fr


----------



## JAGGER (21 Nov 2022)

Aquí en Panchitonia sur bajé a tomar café, me siento y delante mío la pantalla con Anglosión vs Terroristas de Teherán FC.


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

al palo jojojo se jodan


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Nov 2022)

El maguire con Inglaterra es otro jugador.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Nov 2022)

Menudo morreo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Nov 2022)

Maguire es mucho mejor jugador de lo que la gente cree. Si lo sabes usar, vale para cualquier equipo.


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Aquí en Panchitonia sur bajé a tomar café, me siento y delante mío la pantalla con Anglosión vs Terroristas de Teherán FC.



Coño Micky ya estabas tardando en venir...18 los ojos


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

gol


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

Goool de inglaterra


----------



## Th89 (21 Nov 2022)

Gal pirata


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En la página de RTVE lo ponen de gratis?
> 
> No consigo encontrarlo de manera "legal",
> 
> ...



Hay enlaces más atrás mira si te valen


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Nov 2022)

Bellingham +10 millones con respecto a lo que costaba hace media hora.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Quién le ha pegado? ¿ha sido accidental? lo estoy viendo ya pero los primeros 20 minutos me los he perdido



Choque con su defensa. 

Joder qué asco da el dioma francés no se como lo aguantan.


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

35 minutos de presión ofensiva constante, y abajo el autobús de irán...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 Nov 2022)

Juas, esta el estadio lleno de moros de atrezo para que no este vacio. Como será la cosa que no hay ni piratas ingleses en la grada, que siempre hay en todos los mundiales. Cada mundial que pasa, es inversamente proporcional el dinero que se mete en los mundiales y el interes que genera.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Nov 2022)

Igual ahora se vienen abajo por joderme el post, pero estos ingleses son buenos.


----------



## Scout.308 (21 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Juas, esta el estadio lleno de moros de atrezo para que no este vacio. Como será la cosa que no hay ni piratas ingleses en la grada, que siempre hay en todos los mundiales. Es inversamente proporcional el dinero que se mete en los mundiales y el interes que genera.



Les han dicho que no hay cerveza y se han quedao en el hotel


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Que clase tiene muhamadi


----------



## Th89 (21 Nov 2022)

Imaginen al típico pirata que se tiene que poner a tope de alcohol para pasar el día, imagina la tortura de ver un partido sobrio.

Normal que hayan ido 4


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Maguire es mucho mejor jugador de lo que la gente cree. Si lo sabes usar, vale para cualquier equipo.



Lo que pasa es que no es un defensa gay moderno que la saca jugada.
Por alto es quizá el mejor jugador que hay ahora mismo.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Igual ahora se vienen abajo por joderme el post, pero estos ingleses son buenos.



Siempre la acaban cagando.
Pero por lo general llevan equipazo.
A mí jugador por jugador me parecen mejor que Brasil o Francia, por ejemplo.


----------



## JAGGER (21 Nov 2022)

2 a 0 ya está.


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hay enlaces más atrás mira si te valen



Si, lo estoy viendo pirata en panchito,

mi duda era si lo ponían en abierto o en la página de RTVE,

pero ya veo que no.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

GOLAZO


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

Otro golazo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 Nov 2022)

Y las bubuzelas que les han dado a los moros para generar algo de ambiente, si no estan todos ahi sentados esperando que acabe.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que no es un defensa gay moderno que la saca jugada.
> Por alto es quizá el mejor jugador que hay ahora mismo.



Tampoco es cojo, eh, es como cualquier jugador con sus puntos fuertes y débiles, para eso están los entrenadores.


----------



## Th89 (21 Nov 2022)

Le van a caer un saco a los persas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

En mi opinión joseimi debería subir su posición para juntar líneas con mahamadi y unirse a la presión con borjarrami.


----------



## Scardanelli (21 Nov 2022)

Inglaterra solo juega con 3 jugadores titulares racializados, OJO, @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2022)

2-0, partido sentenciado.
A otra cosa.
Nos leemos, amigocs


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Inglaterra solo juega con 3 jugadores titulares racializados, OJO, @Obiwanchernobil



Salta a la vista que existen cambios como bien dices desde la euro.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Tampoco es cojo, eh, es como cualquier jugador con sus puntos fuertes y débiles, para eso están los entrenadores.



Hoy ya ha sacado dos balones jugados. Y el gol que ha metido ahora mismo Saka viene de que Maguire la gana de cabeza cubierto por 2 y se la deja.


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Si, lo estoy viendo pirata en panchito,
> 
> mi duda era si lo ponían en abierto o en la página de RTVE,
> 
> pero ya veo que no.



No no...ya se comentó aqui en el hilo hace tiempo

TVE ha comprado sólo unos partidos...el mundial entero lo ofrece GOLTV pero pagando 20 lereles a una plataforma que ha creado llamada gol mundial

Hasta el miercoles por ejemplo TVE no emite ningún partido


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Nov 2022)

Inglaterra muy directa y ofensiva,

goles a balón parado y centros al área,

como siempre ha sido,

este mundial será el fin del Tiki Taka como modelo de juego.

(Ya fue así en el del 2018).


----------



## JAGGER (21 Nov 2022)

3 a 0 liquidación de los follacabras.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Joder que les entrena el Quiroz ese a cuántos equipos a engañado ya el Queiroz


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

JODER QUE GOLAZO


----------



## Th89 (21 Nov 2022)

Yo lo estoy viendo por acestream en cristiano, si queréis os paso la web donde pillo los enlaces.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 Nov 2022)

Hoy Iran lanza las nukes para vengarse.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Los de iran se ponen muy farrucos, mas de uno se lleva la roja hoy..


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que les entrena el Quiroz ese a cuántos equipos a engañado ya el Queiroz



A todos los que ha podido y mas


----------



## Casanova II (21 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Yo lo estoy viendo por acestream en cristiano, si queréis os paso la web donde pillo los enlaces.



Por favor.


----------



## il banditto (21 Nov 2022)

14 mins de descuento en la primera parte


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En mi opinión joseimi debería subir su posición para juntar líneas con mahamadi y unirse a la presión con borjarrami.



Dile a Samir que caliente que sale...es el único que nos saca las castañas del fuego


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Yo lo estoy viendo por acestream en cristiano, si queréis os paso la web donde pillo los enlaces.



Pasa de donde los sacas


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Nov 2022)

Todavía hay gente que desprecia a Kane porque sigue en el Tottenham. Vaya pepino de futbolista.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

It's coming home 

Que golazo el tercero de los piratas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Nov 2022)

14 minutos de añadido ..que cojones


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Nov 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> 14 mins de descuento en la primera parte



Normal si hasta le han cambiado de pantalones al portero lesionado antes de irse.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Todavía hay gente que desprecia a Kane porque sigue en el Tottenham. Vaya pepino de futbolista.



es un roberto soldado de toda la vida,,rematador de area pequeña


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

Como tumbar un autobús de armarios empotrados con 4 disparos y 3 goles en 40 minutos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Bueno un mal día para nuestros muchachos iraníes, un mal día lo tiene cualquiera, siguen siendo firmes candidatos al título final.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

14 minutos de prolongación?

Ka pashao?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Creo que eso era falta a taremi


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (21 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Imaginen al típico pirata que se tiene que poner a tope de alcohol para pasar el día, imagina la tortura de ver un partido sobrio.
> 
> Normal que hayan ido 4



Ya sabiamos que era un sitio donde no se respetan los derechos humanos



COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Siempre la acaban cagando.
> Pero por lo general llevan equipazo.
> A mí jugador por jugador me parecen mejor que Brasil o Francia, por ejemplo.



Francia o Brasil me parecen ligeramente por encima, pero Inglaterra como ventaja le veo que tiene un futbol mas directo y no se anda con tanta tonteria de "mimar el balón", "tiki taka" y demas. Vease hoy contra Irán, jugando bonito, igual se les gana, pero seguro que mantienen mas tiempo el 0-0 y acaban haciendo mas daño.


----------



## Ritalapollera (21 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No carga nada

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Yo lo estoy viendo por acestream en cristiano, si queréis os paso la web donde pillo los enlaces.



Claro siempre viene bien caratrucha


----------



## Th89 (21 Nov 2022)

Casanova II dijo:


> Por favor.





Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Pasa de donde los sacas











futbolgratis


Directos deportivos gratis sin publicidad




gratisfutbol1.pages.dev





A veces no deja acceder sin vpn, a las malas podéis usar el Opera.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 Nov 2022)

Los de Iran son capaces de coger el balon con la mano, pegarse un uno contra uno a lo globetrotters, y protestar al arbitro de que les piten mano.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## THE KING OF SWING (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> 14 minutos de prolongación?
> 
> Ka pashao?



Lesión al portero se comió casi 10 minutos.


----------



## Scout.308 (21 Nov 2022)

Todos los equipos moros haciendo el ridículo, SE VIENE ATENTADO


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Nov 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



Debe haber pu tas colombianas por todo el planeta.


----------



## JAGGER (21 Nov 2022)

Lo de los iranitas es un atentado contra el fútbol.
Jajajaja.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 Nov 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



Buenos zurullos de dromedario se tiene que haber comido.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 Nov 2022)

Dios la que ha fallado el irani, se puede ser malo pero eso es insultante. Yo no se como los futbolistas profesionales tiran tan mal.


----------



## JAGGER (21 Nov 2022)

Se viene el 4to.


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

*Irán veta su propio himno*

Los jugadores en el campo no lo cantaron y los aficionados en la grada lo pitaron como protesta por la represión tras la muerte de la activista Hasti Amiri.


----------



## il banditto (21 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Normal si hasta le han cambiado de pantalones al portero lesionado antes de irse.



Hay 19 galaxias de diferencia entre un equipo y otro, espero que el árbitro sea enrollado y esos 14 mins los convalide para la segunda parte y sólo jueguen 31   vaya bodrio el mundial debería ser a 12 equipos y quitar estas mierdas de pachangas


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Debe haber pu tas colombianas por todo el planeta.



Ademas de verdad porque esa lleva la camiseta de Colombia para dar el pego pero Colombia no juega jajaja


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Como tumbar un autobús de armarios empotrados con 4 disparos y 3 goles en 40 minutos.



pues a difernecia de HIERRO en el 2018,,mentiendo hasta 4 jugadores en el area iranita ,,por LAS BANDAS


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 Nov 2022)

ya estamos otra vez, la cope no deja oir los partidos fuera de espana, razon?


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> ya estamos otra vez, la cope no deja oir los partidos fuera de espana, razon?



Has probado con la aplicación de tiempo de juego?


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Pues vas a flipar cuando veas la del nuevo primer ministro de Gran Bretaña...


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues a difernecia de HIERRO en el 2018,,mentiendo hasta 4 jugadores en el area iranita ,,por LAS BANDAS



Es como si lo viera 0-0 al descanso con un disparo flojo entre palos, y algún susto recibido a balón parado


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

Mia Khalifa International Stadium


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Lo de los iranitas es un atentado contra el fútbol.
> Jajajaja.



Se están tocando los huevos además.


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Has probado con la aplicación de tiempo de juego?



No se si con la aplicacion se puede, hay q hacerlo por VPN


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pues vas a flipar cuando veas la del nuevo primer ministro de Gran Bretaña...



Su nombre es mas irani que britanico: Rishi Sunak


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 Nov 2022)

en el mundial anterior me uncionaba por youtube pero este parece que no





__





Cargando…






www.youtube.com





-----------------

pues si oigo algo... me ha salvao huste el mundial hoyga

Cadena COPE


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

El mundial está ya obsoleto

Si hasta la euro esta de 24 seleciones que se clasifica hasta el tato tiene más nivel 

La uefa debería plantarse y boicotear esta farsa (que Italia, aunque se lo ganado a pulso, no esté en el mundial y esté esta fauna, es de risa) 

Debería haber una nations league con dos grupos de 8 y una final a 8 como antaño (eurocopa de goteborg) 

Y luego un torneo con 18 europeas, 3 sudakas, una del norte (que hagan una liguilla usa, Canadá y México) y dos invitadas (o para si hay más de una anfitriona) 

Y los mindundis del tercer mundo, si quieren que se monten su torneo 

Viendo esto me parece hasta bien que reduzcan el soponcio de la fase de grupos a dos partidos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> pero ivoox son grabados no?
> 
> en el mundial anterior me uncionaba por youtube pero este parece que no



Yo lo estaba viendo en Youtube de la tele brasileña pirateada


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1268383
> 
> 
> Mia Khalifa stadium



Hostia no la reconocia con tanta ropa


----------



## Dr.Nick (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

A ver, se supone que los de las galletas son unos tuerce botas que darán pena como cuando se clasifica honduras o el salvador 

Pero this is Spain y puede pasar cualquier cosa


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Trippier is down


----------



## Th89 (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El mundial está ya obsoleto
> 
> Si hasta la euro esta de 24 seleciones que se clasifica hasta el tato tiene más nivel
> 
> ...



El voto de los mindundis del tercer mundo vale lo mismo que el de cualquier otro país. Así eligen presidentes, sedes... Exactamente como la UEFA, pero a nivel mundial.

Es pura corrupción, y cuando más bananero sea el país en cuestión más barato y fácil es comprar el voto.

Id haciéndoos a la idea de que vamos a tener paco mundiales hasta bien entrada la competición, y cada vez más morralla.


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El mundial está ya obsoleto
> 
> Si hasta la euro esta de 24 seleciones que se clasifica hasta el tato tiene más nivel
> 
> ...



Sii el proximo mundial es con grupos a dos partidos, van 48 equipos, lo mismo hasta participa Gilbraltar


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hostia no la reconocia con tanta ropa



Esa sí que se ha comio mascás  y goles por detrás


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sii el proximo mundial es con grupos a dos partidos, van 48 equipos, lo mismo hasta participa Gilbraltar



Justo lo que necesitábamos más morralla del tercer mundo


----------



## JAGGER (21 Nov 2022)

El DT iranita se encuentra en éste momento haciendo el trámite de exilio político para el plantel.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Joder como corre el Sterling ese


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Joseimi está para dar el salto a un grande de Europa.


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sii el proximo mundial es con grupos a dos partidos, van 48 equipos, lo mismo hasta participa Gilbraltar



Y el Andorra de Piqué


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

olvidaos: no van a hacer un mundial de la élite y pasar de los paises paquetes sino todo lo contrario

esto es como el globalismo ha llegado para quedarse


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yo lo estaba viendo en Youtube de la tele brasileña pirateada











Cadena COPE


Cadena COPE en directo. El origen y la titularidad de la COPE marcan su identidad y sus propósitos. Como cadena radiofónica surgida de las Iglesias diocesanas y de dos órd.... Todas las radios online en tu iphone, android y pc en iVoox.




www.ivoox.com


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

mira patadón al palomero que hay delante...buena táctica


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Ostras el Queiroz es un anciano ya, le acaban de enfocar, joder con el paso del tiempo


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Nov 2022)

joder,resulta hasta sonrojante la superioridad de Inglaterra,parece el tipico partido de copa de Madrid/Barca contra un segunda b


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ostras el Queiroz es un anciano ya, le acaban de enfocar, joder con el paso del tiempo



Pasa rapido, si


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

Meada en la cara de la defensa iraní


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Hay nivelón con las selecciones asiáticas


----------



## Miss Andorra (21 Nov 2022)

Algunos follaran por primera vez con mujeras y no con cabras :


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ostras el Queiroz es un anciano ya, le acaban de enfocar, joder con el paso del tiempo



Estuve en su casa en 2005 arreglando el aire acondicionado

la chacha tenía una ganas de marcha que no veas...merengue merengue jojojo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Meritaneni!!!!!!! Golazo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

Gool del honor de Iran


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Nov 2022)

Gol de Iran!! hay partido


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Comienza la remuntada...


----------



## The Replicant (21 Nov 2022)

empieza la remuntada irani

taluecs


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Estuve en su casa en 2005 arreglando el aire acondicionado
> 
> la chacha tenía una ganas de marcha que no veas...merengue merengue jojojo


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

que te metan un gol los baldaos estos no me jodas


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> joder,resulta hasta sonrojante la superioridad de Inglaterra,parece el tipico partido de copa de Madrid/Barca contra un segunda b



A mi me recverda al típico Bayerm - Barsa


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Macguire is down


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

El miedo escenico!!!
Las grandes remontadas iranies!!!!!!!


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Macguire is down



¿Y no le pvedes llamar simplemente inglés como todo el mvndo?


----------



## Casanova II (21 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1268383
> 
> 
> Mia Khalifa International Stadium



Eso es Londres. Esta chica no puede ir a ningún país musulmán.


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Algunos follaran por primera vez con mujeras y no con cabras :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1268409



Y encima mentirosa: porque lleva una camiseta de Colombia simulando que es de Ecuador


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> A mi me recverda al típico Bayerm - Barsa



Tampoco queria parecer exagerado,no veo a Inglaterra metiendo 8


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Se siente el miedo en inglaterra


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El miedo escenico!!!
> Las grandes remontadas iranies!!!!!!!



تسعون دقيقة طويلة جدا في قطر


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se siente el miedo en inglaterra



Quinto..


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El miedo escenico!!!
> Las grandes remontadas iranies!!!!!!!



Se acabo, gol de inglaterra


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

No olvidemos que en unos momentos tenemos a nuestro muchachos africanos


----------



## The Replicant (21 Nov 2022)

en Inglaterra marca todo dios menos Kane

taluecs


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Quinto..




Se lo han dejado para que se confíen los ingleses


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Tiro a portería = gol


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se siente el miedo en inglaterra



porque estamos en el minuto 70 y no va a dar tiempo si no se iban a cagar dice Samir


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Penoso es poco


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

Casanova II dijo:


> Eso es Londres. Esta chica no puede ir a ningún país musulmán.



A mi casa sí que puede venir, si quiere.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Ayer a catar los atagualpas le hubiesen metido media docena si se lo hubieran tomado en serio


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Kane tiene más pelo que en la euro, los implantes le están funcionando.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ayer a catar los atagualpas le hubiesen metido media docena si se lo hubieran tomado en serio



Yo creo que ni Holanda ni el Senegral va a hacer ningún prisionero, Ecvador va a acabar fvera precisamente por blandos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Taremi no esta fino.


----------



## Miss Andorra (21 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Y encima mentirosa: porque lleva una camiseta de Colombia simulando que es de Ecuador



Las panchas tienen todo tipo de fisicos y de todas formas si es del Altiplano y le gusta Colombia o porque se ha enamorado de un rabo colombiano esta en su derecho de apoyar Al pais de su amol.


----------



## Th89 (21 Nov 2022)

Es como si meten a equipos de regional en triangulares con equipos de primera.

Dantesco el nivel de los follacabras


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yo creo que ni Holanda ni el Senegral va a hacer ningún prisionero, Ecvador va a acaba fvera precisamente por blandos



Tiene pinta que catar ya tiene arreglado que su selección no pierda por mas de dos goles, recuerda este mensaje.


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ayer a catar los atagualpas le hubiesen metido media docena si se lo hubieran tomado en serio



No pudieron...no les faltaban ganas pero su juego no daba pa más

eso sí les tangaron el primer gol


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Las panchas tienen todo tipo de fisicos y de todas formas si es del Altiplano y le gusta Colombia porque se ha enamorado de un rabo colombiano esta en su derecho de apoyar ese pais.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1268421



Que sí trufita, pero resulta rarísimo ser colombiana, estar con un qatarí y ver un partido de Ecuador con una camiseta de pega


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

En lo que llevamos de mundial. 2 partidos y 8 goles. De ellos 5 muy buenos...
Los 20 pavos empiezan a estar bien amortizados

Los que decían que el mundial iba a ser una mierda, que se vayan a ver un girona-getafe...


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> A mi casa sí que puede venir, si quiere.



Será a tu despacho y de estrangis


----------



## javso (21 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> En lo que llevamos de mundial. 2 partidos, 8 goles. De ellos 6 muy buenos...
> Los 20 pavos empiezan a estar bien amortizados



Has contratado el Golmundial ese? Qué tal se ve? En Forocoches hay división de opiniones, unos dicen que bien y otros que no.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Es como si meten a equipos de regional en triangulares con equipos de primera.
> 
> Dantesco el nivel de los follacabras



Si hasta el olot y similares, les plantan cara a los grandes cuando juegan pachangas de pretemporada


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

¿Cuántas lesiones van ya?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

El año que viene geri y rubi ya han organizado todo para que en vez de alcorcones y alcoyanos, jueguen la primera ronda de la copa equipos cataries


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

javso dijo:


> Has contratado el Golmundial ese? Qué tal se ve? En Forocoches hay división de opiniones, unos dicen que bien y otros que no.



Yo lo estoy viendo en tablet y pc. Y sin ningún problema. También se puede poner en el móvil mientras conduces


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Yo estaba en la cocina con el android tv y le he dicho al mando, Inglaterra y me ha mostrado un canal brasileño

Tenían la pantalla torcida para que el algoritmo no les pille, pero se veía bien


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Me interesa ver como juega una seleccion 100% moronegra como Senegal...


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Yo lo estoy viendo en tablet y pc. Y sin ningún problema. *También se puede poner en el móvil mientras conduces*


----------



## Miss Andorra (21 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Que sí trufita, pero resulta rarísimo ser colombiana, estar con un qatarí y ver un partido de Ecuador con una camiseta de pega



La cantidad de moros y negros que poco tienen que ver con Espanya que veo con la camiseta o chandal de la seleccion..... En Francia

Con este look




Si tu supieras


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Estoy en un puto recado y me estoy perdiendo la segunda parte 

A que hora empieza el siguiente partido?


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (21 Nov 2022)

Es posible q el arbitro acabe dw pitar in fuera de juego a iran en su propio campo??


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> La cantidad de moros y negros que poco tienen que ver con Espanya que veo con la camiseta o chandal de la seleccion..... En Francia
> 
> Con este look
> 
> ...



Pues yo ya he visto varios moros con la camiseta de marruecos


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Nov 2022)

6 pa la morisma, y el otro día 2

equipos de 3a hezpañorda


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Yo si fuera Queiroz salia esta noche hacia Lisboa con el burka puesto...


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> La cantidad de moros y negros que poco tienen que ver con Espanya que veo con la camiseta o chandal de la seleccion..... En Francia
> 
> Con este look
> 
> ...



Si tú supieras y yo me dejara


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Nov 2022)

El tal grealish es retrasado no?


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Será a tu despacho y de estrangis



Necesito una secretaria para la despachocueva, y recuerdo haberla visto haciendo labores de ese tipo. Creo que tiene experiencia. Ya sabes cafés, papeleos...


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

10 minutos de descuento


----------



## Miss Andorra (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues yo ya he visto varios moros con la camiseta de marruecos



Los que dan mas por culo de entre los moros con su seleccion son los argelinos, ganen o pierdan un partido, la lian...


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Estoy en un puto recado y me estoy perdiendo la segunda parte
> 
> A que hora empieza el siguiente partido?



A las 5...tú te agachas y yo te la hinco (no homo es que la rima obliga)


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (21 Nov 2022)

10 min de descuento??? Otra broma mas??? Con un 6-1, en sirio???


----------



## il banditto (21 Nov 2022)

6-1 y descuenta 10 minutazos ole sus cojones


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Me interesa ver como juega una seleccion 100% moronegra como Senegal...



Algo se había comentado que te gustaba el salchichón de esas tierras jajaja


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> 10 minutos de descuento



Literalmente ha tenido una prorroga completa, sólo han faltado los penalties


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

*¡¡11 DE PAÍSES BAJOS!!*

Van Gaal apuesta por: *Noppert; De Ligt, Van Dijk, Aké; Dumfries, Blind, De Jong, Berghuis, Gakpo; Bergwijn y Janssen*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Sin duda es lo que decían, estamos ante el mejor mundial de la historia, los partidos que llevamos muy parejos y emocionantes, competividad máxima.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Algo se había comentado que te gustaba el salchichón de esas tierras jajaja


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡¡11 DE PAÍSES BAJOS!!*
> 
> Van Gaal apuesta por: *Noppert; De Ligt, Van Dijk, Aké; Dumfries, Blind, De Jong, Berghuis, Gakpo; Bergwijn y Janssen*



¿No juega Depay?


----------



## Feriri88 (21 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Literalmente ha tenido una prorroga completa, sólo han faltado los penalties




La FIFA, Uefa necesitan que los piratas ganen algo
Ya en la última euro tuvieron muuuuchos favores empezando por las sedes..

Llevan 60 años sin ganar una puta mierda en el país que inventó el fútbol, que tiene la mejor liga y que más pasta se gasta en el


Mi final ideal sería Inglaterra Argentina

Y que perdiera ambos


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> es un roberto soldado de toda la vida,,rematador de area pequeña



No he podido ver la segunda parte, pero en el tercer gol de ellos baja un melón en el círculo central con un iraní colgado del cuello, la cede atrás, inmediatamente se desmarca como un extremo y pone un caramelo de centro que hubiesen firmado Beckham o Míchel. 

Soldado después de hacer eso se cae de la cama y se despierta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡¡11 DE PAÍSES BAJOS!!*
> 
> Van Gaal apuesta por: *Noppert; De Ligt, Van Dijk, Aké; Dumfries, Blind, De Jong, Berghuis, Gakpo; Bergwijn y Janssen*



Berghis el hermano de memphis


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡¡11 DE PAÍSES BAJOS!!*
> 
> Van Gaal apuesta por: *Noppert; De Ligt, Van Dijk, Aké; Dumfries, Blind, De Jong, Berghuis, Gakpo; Bergwijn y Janssen*



conozco a 4, not bad para no seguir una mierda el furgol


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿No juega Depay?



Los del Barsa convocados sólo jvegan con España


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿No juega Depay?



Está lesionado.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Al larguero!!! Que emoción..


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

Paradón!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La FIFA, Uefa necesitan que los piratas ganen algo
> Ya en la última euro tuvieron muuuuchos favores empezando por las sedes..
> 
> Llevan 60 años sin ganar una puta mierda en el país que inventó el fútbol, que tiene la mejor liga y que más pasta se gasta en el
> ...



Yo veo más un marruecos Alemania en la final.


----------



## Feriri88 (21 Nov 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> 6 pa la morisma, y el otro día 2
> 
> equipos de 3a hezpañorda




Como que la mitad de los piratas no fueran morisma

Posiblemente hasta tengas más radicales


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Los que dan mas por culo de entre los moros con su seleccion son los argelinos, ganen o pierdan un partido, la lian...
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1268444



Pues eso es una putada porque pierden casi siempre y se liará más gorda


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

Voy con Senegal.

Go kuntakinte go go go go


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

PENALTY


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1268433



Pues no me he puesto horas de ciclismo con la app de Eurosport mientras conduzco... Obviamente voy escuchando como si fuera la radio y de vez en cuando con un ojo como el Dioni


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Madre mía 6-1 lleva diez minutos de descuento y monta el número para pitar un penalti


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

Penalti para irán


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

joder el arbitro se tiene que ir a Cuenca para ver el vídeo no me jodas


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Pero qué hostias quieren revisar con un 6-1


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Nov 2022)

Si eso es penalti,

hay mil penaltis cada partido


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

6-2 en el segundo set


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Con la tonteria Ingland se ha comido 2 goles de los inutiles estos...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Los del Barsa convocados sólo jvegan con España


----------



## Miss Andorra (21 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues eso es una putada porque pierden casi siempre y se liará más gorda



Ganaron la CAN de 2019.
Fue la noche de los cristales rotos 2.0


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Ahora juegan nuestros muchachos compañeros!!!!!

Todos con Senegal!!!!!!


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Nov 2022)

Deberían prohibir a los países moros ir al mundial, menudas bandas.


----------



## Feriri88 (21 Nov 2022)

Si no me equivoco España en títulos está por encima de Inglaterra

Un mundial (y reciente) y tres euros contra un mundial (cuando su reina aún menstruaba) y cero euros


Eso siendo el país del fútbol y con una España que en general tiene una opinión putapenica de su historia futbolística de seleccion


----------



## Zarpa (21 Nov 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Si no me equivoco España en títulos está por encima de Inglaterra
> 
> Un mundial (y reciente) y dos euros contra un mundial (cuando su reina aún menstruaba) y cero euros
> 
> ...



3 euros


----------



## IVNP71 (21 Nov 2022)

Almeno estos de Irán no son tan paquetes como los tuercebotas de los de Qatar que dieron pena ayer.Un equipo de mujeres cojas les hubieran ganado ayer también.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## VandeBel (21 Nov 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Si no me equivoco España en títulos está por encima de Inglaterra
> 
> Un mundial (y reciente) y dos euros contra un mundial (cuando su reina aún menstruaba) y cero euros
> 
> ...



3 euros y unos jj.oo, y otras dos medallas de plata. Por no hablar de euros sub 20 y tal.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (21 Nov 2022)

Como veis a los mamadous? Le pueden ganar a los piratas holandeses?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Deberían prohibir a los países moros ir al mundial, menudas bandas.



Pues mañana partidaso Argentina Arabia Saudí


----------



## Mariano24 (21 Nov 2022)

Viendo los cruces veo unos cuartos de final con 5 selecciones europeas


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Como veis a los mamadous? Le pueden ganar a los piratas holandeses?



Falta Mané en Senegal y Van Gaal es muy bueno en eliminatorias.

Pero puede ser un buen partido ojo.


----------



## Feriri88 (21 Nov 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> 3 euros y unos jj.oo, y otras dos medallas de plata. Por no hablar de euros sub 20 y tal.




Por eso digo que la Fifa está deseando que gane Inglaterra

Voy a poner un ejemplo. Hubo una época en Eurovisión en la que el Big four entonces (España, UK, Francia y Alemania) quedaba siempre a la cola año tras año. Empezaron a saltar las alarmas porque son los países que más audiencia dan y más pasta y al final consigues que en esos países se cansen de quedar mal. Presionaron para que se enviarán mejores temas. Y ganó Alemania, Francia empezó a quedar segunda o tercera, España tercera, UK segunda...


Aquí igual. Tienes un país muy futbolero, con hooligans que te llenan estadios y bares, con una marca potente... Que lleva 60 años comiéndose una mierda en mundiales y euros. Necesitan que ganen

Porque además con Inglaterra se suma el mercado anglo. Canadá, Australia... No es fútbol, son negocios

Una final donde esté Inglaterra y el príncipe Guillermo y kate en la grada siempre se vende mejor en el poderoso y rico mercado anglo que un Brasil Francia. También en Asia donde la premier es tan seguida 


Se va a ver un camino de rosas para los piratas


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿No juega Depay?



No, lo fue avisando van gal estos dias atras, que no estaba en forma e iba a ser suplente


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

*¡¡11 DE SENEGAL!!*

Juegan: E. *Mendy; Koulibaly, Cisse, Diallo, Sabaly; N. Mendy, Kouyate, Gana Gueye; Diatta, Sarr y Dia*


----------



## il banditto (21 Nov 2022)

vaya pvta demigrancia el arbitro corriendo una medio maraton en el 11' de descuento con 6-1 para ver la repeticion esa  si eso es penalty en cada partido se debería pitar entre 25 y 30 penalties, basicamente cualquier corner y falta lateral tiene 3 o 4 acciones de esas, este mundial va a ser un show ridiculo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡¡11 DE SENEGAL!!*
> 
> Juegan: E. *Mendy; Koulibaly, Cisse, Diallo, Sabaly; N. Mendy, Kouyate, Gana Gueye; Diatta, Sarr y Dia*



Cuidado con Sarr y día que llegan muy en forma.


----------



## Feriri88 (21 Nov 2022)

Como goce que Italia les jodiera la fiesta ya prevista en Wembley.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuidado con Sarr y día que llegan muy en forma.



De ahí pillas la cola, no?




*BENDITO HILO PARA SEGUIR EL MUNDIAL.*

*RESÚMENES EN JEW Y FLORO VURGUGHA MANDAN.*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Por eso digo que la Fifa está deseando que gane Inglaterra
> 
> Voy a poner un ejemplo. Hubo una época en Eurovisión en la que el Big four entonces (España, UK, Francia y Alemania) quedaba siempre a la cola año tras año. Empezaron a saltar las alarmas porque son los países que más audiencia dan y más pasta y al final consigues que en esos países se cansen de quedar mal. Presionaron para que se enviarán mejores temas. Y ganó Alemania, Francia empezó a quedar segunda o tercera, España tercera, UK segunda...
> 
> ...



La FIFA y la UEFA. La UEFA ya le puso un camino de rosas en la Euro y la acabaron cagando.


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Nov 2022)

Esperemos ver ahora el primer partido de futbol del mundial, porque por ahora....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuidado con Sarr y día que llegan muy en forma.



Si no sabes ni donde juegan


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuidado con Sarr y día que llegan muy en forma.



Yo creo que se le van a hacer de noche


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)

Yo preveo un partido igualado. Me extrañaría que alguno ganara fácil.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡¡11 DE SENEGAL!!*
> 
> Juegan: E. *Mendy; Koulibaly, Cisse, Diallo, Sabaly; N. Mendy, Kouyate, Gana Gueye; Diatta, Sarr y Dia*



El 11 del Real Madrit, muy pronto en sus pantallas


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Todo listo para el Senegal - Holanda 




Se come mejor en las Antillas que en África


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Todo listo para el Senegal - Holanda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1268469
> 
> ...



Senegal son los de naranja, ¿no?


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

A tope con la mascota de Senegral


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡¡11 DE SENEGAL!!*
> 
> Juegan: E. *Mendy; Koulibaly, Cisse, Diallo, Sabaly; N. Mendy, Kouyate, Gana Gueye; Diatta, Sarr y Dia*



Ni un mamadou?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Deberían prohibir a los países moros ir al mundial, menudas bandas.



Con lo que corren cuando les dan el alto tras un robo y ni siquiera son buenos corriendo en distancias cortas


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Senegal son los de naranja, ¿no?



No hombre 

Holanda de Oranje 

Y Senegal de blanco y desnutrido (digno de un spot de UNICEF)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Vamos!!! Uno de los partidos del mundial!!!!! 

Dos potenciales finalistas!!! 
La final adelantada!!!!


----------



## il banditto (21 Nov 2022)

Joder está el campo casi vacío


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No hombre
> 
> Holanda de Oranje
> 
> Y Senegal de blanco y desnutrido (digno de un spot de UNICEF)



Igual copian la estética del Madric.

Mis dies al que ha puesto la foto de Mia Khalifa, siempre me ha puesto muy cachondo ... y eso que no es nada del otro mundo.




il banditto dijo:


> Joder está el campo casi vacío




No meten hinchas de mentira?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)

A mí Fan Gal me cae bien.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Joder está el campo casi vacío



Ya he dejado caer en más de algvna ocasión que la venta de vuelos y probablemente de hoteles iba fatal... Para hacernos a la idea en flightradar el tráfico es el mesmo de siempre


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Waka Waka!!!
El tema es que en Sudáfrica dejaban entrar a la gente gratis porque no tenían dinero para comprar las entradas y así se llenaban.

La cosa es que aquí directamente no hay gente suficiente para llenar los estadios hagan lo que hagan.

Lo mismo esperaban una marea de turismo al desierto ese si una pareja siendo hetero se da un beso en público y es denunciada y tal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A mí Fan Gal me cae bien.



Destruyó el Barcelona desde dentro


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Venga que al señor *̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike *se le ha antojado un holandés rubito


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A mí Fan Gal me cae bien.



Tú nunca positifo!! Siempre negatifo!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Esto parece que mejora los dos partidos anteriores...


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esto parece que mejora los dos partidos anteriores...



Son dos top 20 con tipos en las mejores ligas del mvndo...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Nov 2022)

qué tramáis morenos ? ...
podéis confirmar que realmente se está celebrando un mundial de jurgol y no es una broma pesada ni realidad virtual ni otra cosa ?


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (21 Nov 2022)

Huecos en las gradas....


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A mí Fan Gal me cae bien.



Es un pedazo de entrenador y un clásico.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Nov 2022)

No veo a Robben,está en el banquillo?


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (21 Nov 2022)

Aliou Cisse oh yeah nigga time on the bench


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> qué tramáis morenos ? ...
> podéis confirmar que realmente se está celebrando un mundial de jurgol y no es una broma pesada ni realidad virtual ni otra cosa ?



Y además ya empieza a ser un estadio bastante más contenido de sólo 40K espectadores, más propio de un estadio como el del Everton


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Nov 2022)

Que bien se conserva el cabron de Edgar Davis,rondará los 50 palos y da la sensación de que está para salir a jugar...


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

¿Qué hace Stivi Wonder con Van Gal?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y además ya empieza a ser un estadio bastante más contenido de sólo 40K espectadores, más propio de un estadio como el del Everton



Dan cierta envidia estos estadios modernos,espaciosos...no se si ha sido buena idea quedarse con el Bernabéu contra viento y marea ahí encajonado cómo está...habrá que ver.

Soy del Madrid y he venido a hablar de mi libro


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No veo a Robben,está en el banquillo?



Al lado de Van Basten...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esto parece que mejora los dos partidos anteriores...



Hombre, campeón de África contra selección siempre candidata


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Huecos en las gradas....



A los qataríes se la suda el fútbol


----------



## Feriri88 (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Waka Waka!!!
> El tema es que en Sudáfrica dejaban entrar a la gente gratis porque no tenían dinero para comprar las entradas y así se llenaban.
> 
> La cosa es que aquí directamente no hay gente suficiente para llenar los estadios hagan lo que hagan.
> ...




Y no es igual un mundial en junio y primeros de julio con los europeos ya de vacaciones que en noviembre


Igual el terracismo baril, las pantallas gigantes en parques y plazas...


En Colonia, Liverpool o Cuenca vas a ver un partido en el exterior lloviendo a 2 grados?


Cuando desde siglos los eventos se hacen en junio y julio es por algo


En las calles no veo ambiente de mundial (banderas y eso), es navideño y punto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No veo a Robben,está en el banquillo?



Ni Van der Sar ni Van Nistelroy.


----------



## Charlatan (21 Nov 2022)

el hijo de danny blind es un nulo,jamas he visto a nadie vivir asi de su padre........


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ni Van der Sar ni Van Nistelroy.



Ni Winston Bogarde,ni Reiziger...está selección ha perdido mucho glamour


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> el hijo de danny blind es un nulo,jamas he visto a nadie vivir asi de su padre........



Aquí hay unos cuantos.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

ooooooooooh frankie de tronk...


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

A ver si llega el primero de los Maamdús


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Nov 2022)

Que mal De Jong definiendo,así no van a sacarle a nadie los 80 kilos a los que aspiran...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Nov 2022)

Los anglos dicen SeneGOL.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Se trasga la magedia...


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Y no es igual un mundial en junio y primeros de julio con los europeos ya de vacaciones que en noviembre
> 
> 
> Igual el terracismo baril, las pantallas gigantes en parques y plazas...
> ...



En España la peña en general se apunta sólo a caballo ganador. Si el Madrí no hubiera ganado nada ni cristo sería del Madrí...

Si el equipo va pasando fases ya verás qué ambientillo se monta


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Huecos en las gradas....



A la Charanga de Senegal sí que le han dejado entrar


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Estamos en vivo


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Nov 2022)

espectacular partido. De aquí van a salir muchísimos aficionados nuevos.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Mamadú random is down


----------



## pandiella (21 Nov 2022)

hormonita lo va a intentar tb con holanda?


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Estamos en vivo



¿No se corta ahi en tu canal?


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Los negros de senegral son mas negros que los negros de holanda, no?


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> espectacular partido. De aquí van a salir muchísimos aficionados nuevos.



Son los partidos ideales de @FULANITODETALYCUAL para hacerse de pajas con la defensa y que no haya goles


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> espectacular partido. De aquí van a salir muchísimos aficionados nuevos.



Se estan tanteando, la parte buena es la segunda...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿No se corta ahi en tu canal?



A mi me va bien


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Los negros de senegral son mas negros que los negros de holanda, no?



Te vas a de reir pero excepto en invierno en Dakar hace una temperatvra máxima más baja que en estercoleros como Elda


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Los negros de senegral son mas negros que los negros de holanda, no?



Es que unos son negronegro y los otros negroindios


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Nada como literalmente terminar andando


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Media parte


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Qué decís que pasa con la transmisión de Twitch?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Me han suspendido la cuenta

Ni medio partido ha durado


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Qué decís que pasa con la transmisión de Twitch?



La han tvmbado cual nini a las 8 de la mañana


----------



## Hamtel (21 Nov 2022)

Regarder Sénégal Pays-Bas streaming live Sénégal vs Pays-Bas streaming direct


Suivez Sénégal Pays-Bas Streaming HD Voir Sénégal vs Pays-Bas Live direct Sénégal vs Pays-Bas liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport44.buzz


----------



## Von Rudel (21 Nov 2022)

Hasta ahora una mierda de mundial, cero ambiente, partidos de mierda y mas política progre que otra cosa.


----------



## rejon (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A mi me va bien



ya te lo han capao


----------



## Von Rudel (21 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



La mitad de ellos le dan de ostias a sus mujeres. Por cierto hicieron el ridiculo del mundial por encima del ridiculo de Qatar.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (21 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Claro que sí.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

Chavules necesito una goena vpn para poner mi pc con ip de España.

Que no caía que la tarifa de datos española en el extranjero son solo 60gb y me los voy a pulir viendo a los negrocs


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Creí que Gayá de había vuelto a España


----------



## rejon (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (21 Nov 2022)

Ecuador va a sufrir para ganar a estas dos selecciones.


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ecuador va a sufrir para ganar a estas dos selecciones.



Yo no creo que ganen a ninguna, pero tampoco sería imposible porque el goleador de ayer se le nota enchufadísimo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Os imagináis la federación diciéndole a Arkonada o a Camacho que lleve un banderín arcoíris?

O que le digan a Goiko o a Chendo que se tienen que arrodillar antes del partido?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Hasta ahora una mierda de mundial, cero ambiente, partidos de mierda y mas política progre que otra cosa.



Dos partidos, con Catar e Iran de por medio qué coño esperas?


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Bueno....


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Aparqué el otro día el coche en un descapao y el entrenador de Senegal me pidió un euro por vigilármelo


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (21 Nov 2022)

estan abriendo las "puertas" y entra tooooo quisqui a los estadios. dicen que es una caida del sistema...........................del sistema "no viene nadie al campo y el que viene se va al descanso"......esta mundial va a dejar muchas risas


----------



## Charlatan (21 Nov 2022)

zzzz


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Aparqué el otro día el coche en un descapao y el entrenador de Senegal me pidió un euro por vigilármelo



A mí me ofreció hierba la otra tarde en Lavapiés


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

El jueves pasado en la puerta del Lidl el entrenador de senegal se ofreció a llevarnos las bolsas al coche...


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Os imagináis la federación diciéndole a Arkonada o a Camacho que lleve un banderín arcoíris?
> 
> O que le digan a Goiko o a Chendo que se tienen que arrodillar antes del partido?



eso no es cosa de federaciones yo creo

es postureo de los jugadores, igual que cuando suben fotos con pivones que se follan para fardar

aqui fardan de inclusivos y rascanalgas patéticos que encima al final se la tienen que envainar y salir sin el brazalete


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

Huele a empate a 0


----------



## il banditto (21 Nov 2022)

Tiene que apestar a marihuana y pajas el primo se*negral*es de snoop dog


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Cambio, mamadou por calvo en holanda...


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Huele a empate a 0


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Huele a empate a 0



Hombre, es que con ganarle a Catar por más de 2-0 y empatarle a Ecuador, los dos pasan. Yo también jugaría al tran-tran, mejor correr para meterle un saco a los cataríes.


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hombre, es que con ganarle a Catar por más de 2-0 y empatarle a Ecuador, los dos pasan. Yo también jugaría al tran-tran, mejor correr para meterle un saco a los cataríes.



Por eso va a caer Ecuador: por no haber marcado ayer 6...aunque uno le escamotearon eso sí


----------



## rejon (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

*Mucho dinero, poco fútbol*


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Nov 2022)

Madre mía el portero. Que ese paquetón sea titular en todo un Chelsea...


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Parece que estoy viendo al Atleti


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

Otro portero a por uvas  holanda gana ya el partido


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Madre mía el portero. Que ese paquetón sea titular en todo un Chelsea...



no es titular


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

Iibramos el primer rosco


----------



## El Juani (21 Nov 2022)

Puertas abiertas en el Senegal-Países Bajos: ¡Se puede acceder sin entrada!


El partido entre Países Bajos y Senegal empezó con muchos asientos libres en las gradas del Al Thumama Stadium... y poco a poco se han ido llenando con aficionados sin entradas que




www.marca.com


----------



## Jake el perro (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

Segunda que saca el portero holandés


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1268585


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> no es titular



Pues mucho han tardado.

Benzema mató la carrera de Karius con el gol en la final de la Champions, la del suplente del Bayern en unas semis hace unos años que hizo una igual, la de Mendy el año pasado, y lo de Donnaruma está por ver.


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1268585



Cuánto hijoputismo


----------



## il banditto (21 Nov 2022)

Los porteros negrocs son históricamente malísimos, un par de palomitas cada 3 partidos y a seguir engañando un poco más. Tremenda salida a por uvas


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

*Alex Scott, reportera de la BBC, con el brazalete LGTB que la FIFA ha prohibido*


----------



## 11kjuan (21 Nov 2022)

Alguien tiene enlace para ver el partido?

Vengo de acomodar a las ovejas en la cuadra que se me han mojado y me han dejado hecho mierda. Solo tengo ganas de ver el foro y un poco de fútbol.

Que Mi Dios y el de Abraham os guarde


----------



## javso (21 Nov 2022)

No me parece justo que la mitad de Holanda sean negros y Senegal no tenga ni un solo blanco. Racismo afro manifiesto.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

10 minutos para que marque Senegral, apuestas?


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Nov 2022)

Si los negros con lo que corren tuvieran cerebro...


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Alguien tiene enlace para ver el partido?
> 
> Vengo de acomodar a las ovejas en la cuadra que se me han mojado y me han dejado hecho mierda. Solo tengo ganas de ver el foro y un poco de fútbol.
> 
> Que Mi Dios y el de Abraham os guarde











Regarder Sénégal Pays-Bas streaming live Sénégal vs Pays-Bas streaming direct


Suivez Sénégal Pays-Bas Streaming HD Voir Sénégal vs Pays-Bas Live direct Sénégal vs Pays-Bas liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport44.buzz


----------



## 11kjuan (21 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Regarder Sénégal Pays-Bas streaming live Sénégal vs Pays-Bas streaming direct
> 
> 
> Suivez Sénégal Pays-Bas Streaming HD Voir Sénégal vs Pays-Bas Live direct Sénégal vs Pays-Bas liens streaming pour regarder le match
> ...



Gracias conforero

Jajaja solo quedan 8 minutos


----------



## Hamtel (21 Nov 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Los porteros negrocs son históricamente malísimos, un par de palomitas cada 3 partidos y a seguir engañando un poco más. Tremenda salida a por uvas



Hay excepciones, como N'Kono. Todos los porteros tienen cagadas como cualquier jugador, lo que pasa es que se ven más por los resultados que ocasionan


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 10 minutos para que marque Senegral, apuestas?



Es más probable que la Olona se abra ya el onlifans


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Europa 2
Amerindia 1
África 0
Asia 0
Oceanía N/P


----------



## 11kjuan (21 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Hay excepciones, como N'Kono. Todos los porteros tienen cagadas como cualquier jugador, lo que pasa es que se ven más por los resultados que ocasionan



Creo que la respuesta más adecuada, es que todos los porteros ingleses son malísimos.

El Español hace años tenía un portero negro muy bueno.

Y el deportivo de la Coruña también, hace la tira de años.


----------



## Hamtel (21 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Alex Scott, reportera de la BBC, con el brazalete LGTB que la FIFA ha prohibido*



Es un fotochop


----------



## Hamtel (21 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Creo que la respuesta más adecuada, es que todos los porteros ingleses son malísimos.
> 
> El Español hace años tenía un portero negro muy bueno.
> 
> Y el deportivo de la Coruña también, hace la tira de años.



N'Kono y Songo'o. Buenos prteros


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

El calvo is down...


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Creo que la respuesta más adecuada, es que todos los porteros ingleses son malísimos.
> 
> El Español hace años tenía un portero negro muy bueno.
> 
> Y el deportivo de la Coruña también, hace la tira de años.



Kameni del Málaga era un porterazo,
(de los mejores de la liga)

le cagó en la boca al Memo Ochoa de México,

el mexicano nunca le quitó la titularidad.


----------



## javso (21 Nov 2022)

Joder, me acabo de enterar que no está Italia, pero no ganaron la Eurocopa? Un mundial sin Italia es como ir al cine sin palomitas. Con las contribuciones que han hecho al Mundial!!! Biscotto, catenaccio...

En fin, este Mundial es como ir de vacaciones a Las Vegas, sabes que todo es de mentira y surrealista pero te diviertes.


----------



## 11kjuan (21 Nov 2022)

Joder vaya grada más demigrante.
Vacía.

Parece que los qataries sudan del fútbol.
Levantar estadios para que no vaya el tato.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Las novias de los piratas


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

javso dijo:


> Joder, me acabo de enterar que no está Italia, pero no ganaron la Eurocopa? Un mundial sin Italia es como ir al cine sin palomitas. Con las contribuciones que han hecho al Mundial!!! Biscotto, catenaccio...
> 
> En fin, este Mundial es como ir de vacaciones a Las Vegas, sabes que todo es de mentira y surrealista pero te diviertes.



Perdieron con Macedonia, es tan hvmillante que hasta se cambiaron el nombre


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

joder hasta los hijos de puta de la cope banean las ip extranjeras para escuchar el mundial


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

gol


----------



## Hamtel (21 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Joder vaya grada más demigrante.
> Vacía.
> 
> Parece que los qataries sudan del fútbol.



Hombre teniendo el yate y las chortis para que ir a ver este espectáculo tan demigrante


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

javso dijo:


> Joder, me acabo de enterar que no está Italia, pero no ganaron la Eurocopa? Un mundial sin Italia es como ir al cine sin palomitas. Con las contribuciones que han hecho al Mundial!!! Biscotto, catenaccio...
> 
> En fin, este Mundial es como ir de vacaciones a Las Vegas, sabes que todo es de mentira y surrealista pero te diviertes.



Que se jodan los spaguetti


----------



## il banditto (21 Nov 2022)

Increíble, hemos asistido a un milagro, un muerto en vida ha resurgido de la tumba para marcar


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> N'Kono y Songo'o. Buenos prteros



Tim Howard, un yanqui que fue muchos años titular en la Premier era muy buen portero.

El Mendy este, pues no, vaya palmeo derechito al delantero.


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> joder hasta los hijos de puta de la cope banean las ip extranjeras para escuchar el mundial



Hay q hacerlo por VPN


----------



## 11kjuan (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Las novias de los piratas



Lo de las Las inglesas es algo curioso.

Una mezcla entre chonismo y palurdismo.
Pero están para darles como cajón que no cierra.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Nada como marcar gol en el 98'


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Bueno pues los 10 minutitos de rigor, pero no ha podido ser...


----------



## 11kjuan (21 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Hombre teniendo el yate y las chortis para que ir a ver este espectáculo tan demigrante



Pues también. Yo si fuera quatari el último sitio al que iría es a ver un partido de fútbol.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Me han suspendido la cuenta
> 
> Ni medio partido ha durado



Eso del TUICH es pan pa hoy y hambre pa mañana



Edge2 dijo:


> El jueves pasado en la puerta del Lidl el entrenador de senegal se ofreció a llevarnos las bolsas al coche...



Yo lo vi en el mercadona de camapnillas y en la c/san miguel, esta en todos lados, como Frank Lampard.



11kjuan dijo:


> Creo que la respuesta más adecuada, es que todos los porteros ingleses son malísimos.
> 
> El Español hace años tenía un portero negro muy bueno.
> 
> Y el deportivo de la Coruña también, hace la tira de años.



Kameni era un makina pero te ponia nervioso el cabron.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Pves si esto fue sido intedezantísimo, hoy nos quedan los gUSAnos con los de Wally que ni los saben señalar en el mapa


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (21 Nov 2022)

A mi los streams de partidos de Movistar me van perfectos pero los de Dazn siempre acaban trabados o dando por saco. A alguien le.pasa lo mismo?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

USA o Gales?

No lo tengo muy claro quien es el favorito, ya que ambas selecciones me parecen una mierda


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Yo voy con Wally of cors


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yo voy con Wally of cors


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Vamos compañeros!!!! El mejor mundial de la historia!!!!!!!! 

La magia catarí!!! 

En fin, a ver si usa y Gales hacen que esto parezca fútbol profesional porque joder


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> USA o Gales?
> 
> No lo tengo muy claro quien es el favorito, ya que ambas selecciones me parecen una mierda



USA tiene mucho más sobre el papel. Cuidadín con ellos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

No va a montar Rubi este año el torneo ese de los niños en Tenerife?

Es para ver si podemos disfrutar de fútbol del bueno


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

*Gakpo salva la idea de Van Gaal*

El jugador del PSV marcó el gol de la victoria (84′) tras un partido muy inestable de los Países Bajos. Senegal deja una gran imagen, con un gran Ismaïla Sarr, pero termina con dos lesionados.


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

¡XI INICIAL DE GALES!

Este es el once inicial de la selección de Robert Page:* Hennessey, Williams, Davies, Mepham, Rodon, Wilson, Ramsey, Gareth Bale, Roberts, Ampadu, Daniel James.*

Debuta Gareth Bale en su primer mundial con Daniel James como acompañante de ataque.








¡XI INICIAL DE ESTADOS UNIDOS!

Este es el once inicial de la selección de Gregg Berhalter: *Matt Turner; Sergiño Dest, Walker Zimmerman, Tyler Adams, Antonee Robinson; Yunus Musah, McKennie, Tim Reah; Christian Pulisic, Tim Weah, Josh Sargent.*

Dest es el lateral derecho fijo con Pulisic en la delantera. Musah representa a LaLiga en el centro del campo.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> A mi los streams de partidos de Movistar me van perfectos pero los de Dazn siempre acaban trabados o dando por saco. A alguien le.pasa lo mismo?



A mi me ha ido bien en el ordenador, pero la calidad es una mierda, no se si 720P


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Nov 2022)

La lesión de Mané ha sido un putadón para Senegal, la verdad, no han jugado mal y con un poquito más de creatividad arriba le podían haber dado guerra a cualquiera.


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

Musah, de récord

El centrocampista del Valencia, con 19 años y 358 días, se convierte en el futbolista más joven en debutar en un Mundial con Estados Unidos.







@Obiwanchernobil q opinas del mamamu americano ?


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Musah, el típico apellido norteamericano


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Musah, el típico apellido norteamericano



Al final los q tenemos apellido normal como Fernandez, Lopez, Sanchez vamos a ser extranjeros


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Están empatados a todo Ecuador Y Pays bas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Nov 2022)

Bale de 9.pero lo se había jubilado?


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡XI INICIAL DE GALES!
> 
> Este es el once inicial de la selección de Robert Page:* Hennessey, Williams, Davies, Mepham, Rodon, Wilson, Ramsey, Gareth Bale, Roberts, Ampadu, Daniel James.*
> 
> ...



Es curioso que no hay ningún jugador de origen hispano en el once de USA,

siendo estos una comunidad tan numerosa y tan futbolera,

hace años era normal ver "Bocanegra", "Reyna", etc .


----------



## Topollillo (21 Nov 2022)

Joder lo que tienen que hacer para llenar los estadios.

Puertas abiertas en el Senegal - Países Bajos: ¡Se puede acceder sin entrada!

Anda que el holandés con cara de tomate se haya gastado 300€ para ver como los somalies y pakis ven el partido por la cara.

No esperéis que el partido de España contra los tiraflechas se llene el estadio, no les interesa ni a lo españoles menos a los moromierdas, eso si sería la risa ver más tiraflechas que españoles.

¿Tiene la selección española afición como la inglesa, la italiana o la alemana?, rotundamente no, ni en su mejor época.


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Joder lo que tienen que hacer para llenar los estadios.
> 
> Puertas abiertas en el Senegal - Países Bajos: ¡Se puede acceder sin entrada!
> 
> ...



Sólo van langostos, familiares de futbolistas y funcionarios,
(los nuevos burgueses)

observa las gradas de la afición española en cualquier partido fuera.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (21 Nov 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Los porteros negrocs son históricamente malísimos, un par de palomitas cada 3 partidos y a seguir engañando un poco más. Tremenda salida a por uvas



El mejor de todos, el insuperable:







Yo creo que ninguno ha vuelto a ser tan bueno o al menos tan espectacular.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Aquellos tiempos en los que los futbolistas del Galaxy eran actores


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

¡Sí joder sí, algo más pequeño que Salamanca y zamora jvntas frente a medio subcontinente, pvra emosssió!


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> El mejor de todos, el insuperable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El portero medionigro más sobrevalorado de la historia...

más malo que un dolor.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (21 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Musah, el típico apellido norteamericano



Gandolfini, Schwartz, Chen, Santos, Gronkowski... el unico apellido "tipico" norteamericano es Smith, que seria el Garcia de aqui.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## HArtS (21 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Es curioso que no hay ningún jugador de origen hispano en el once de USA,
> 
> siendo estos una comunidad tan numerosa y tan futbolera,
> 
> hace años era normal ver "Bocanegra", "Reyna", etc .



Porque el grueso de la inmigracion latinoamericana en EEUU corresponde a mexicanos, cubanos, salvadoreños, etc... Ninguno de esos paises destaca por rener buenos futbolistas. Distinto seria si fuesen inmigrantes brasileños o argentinos.


----------



## Hamtel (21 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> El mejor de todos, el insuperable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí. N'Kono era un porterazo


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Porque el grueso de la inmigracion latinoamericana en EEUU corresponde a mexicanos, cubanos, salvadoreños, etc... Ninguno de esos paises destaca por rener buenos futbolistas. Distinto seria si fuesen inmigrantes brasileños o argentinos.



México si es futbolero,

con dinero y organización deberían salir buenos futbolistas "chicanos".


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (21 Nov 2022)

Ver y oir a todos los giliprogres de mierda y a todas las charos feminazis rabiar con el mundial me dan ganas de visitar Qatar.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1268624
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1268626



Esto ya es más grande que Gales y media provincia es desierto...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (21 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Joder lo que tienen que hacer para llenar los estadios.
> 
> Puertas abiertas en el Senegal - Países Bajos: ¡Se puede acceder sin entrada!
> 
> ...



Lo que no ha tenido nunca la Seleccion española es suficientes aficionados con poder adquisitivo para poder viajar y llenar un estadio.

Respecto a esto de que abran los tornos con el objetivo de que se llenen las gradas y se cuele quien quiera, igual la semana que viene vemos volar por los aires una tribuna.


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El portero medionigro más sobrevalorado de la historia...
> 
> más malo que un dolor.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1268622



Y tanto que si...menudo regalo le hizo a Camerún en una elimi saliendo a jugar el balón al medio campo para perderlo demigrantemente y que le marcaran a puerta vacía

salvo las cagadas de Karius en la final de champions no he visto nunca cagarla a un portero de tal manera como este

4 años después y por mucho menos que lo que hizo este mataron a un defensa asesinandolo a tiros


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (21 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El portero medionigro más sobrevalorado de la historia...
> 
> más malo que un dolor.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1268622



Pero marco una época y dejo su escorpión para la posteridad. Eso si la humillacion que sufrio por el Roger Milla también fue histórica



Despues de los mundiales de España y este de Italia se pensaba que las selecciones africanas estaban ya a punto para competir en la elite..................pero se han quedado totalmente estancado. Sacan buenos jugadores pero no sacan buenas selecciones


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Esto ya es más grande que Gales y media provincia es desierto...



LA siberia, bonito lugar...


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Y tanto que si...menudo regalo le hizo a Camerún en una elimi saliendo a jugar el balón al medio campo para perderlo demigrantemente y que le marcaran a puerta vacía
> 
> salvo las cagadas de Karius en la final de champions no he visto nunca cagarla a un portero de tal manera como este
> 
> 4 años después y por mucho menos que lo que hizo este mataron a un defensa asesinandolo a tiros



En Valladolid salía a cantada por partido,

no entiendo cómo lo siguen considerando una "leyenda",

otro es Jorge Campos el de Mexico,
por ponerse camisetas raras y hacer el mongolo,

1'68 media el colega


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (21 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Y tanto que si...menudo regalo le hizo a Camerún en una elimi saliendo a jugar el balón al medio campo para perderlo demigrantemente y que le marcaran a puerta vacía
> 
> salvo las cagadas de Karius en la final de champions no he visto nunca cagarla a un portero de tal manera como este
> 
> 4 años después y por mucho menos que lo que hizo este mataron a un defensa asesinandolo a tiros



A Nigeria con Roger Milla como estrella...


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Lo que no ha tenido nunca la Seleccion española es suficientes aficionados con poder adquisitivo para poder viajar y llenar un estadio.
> 
> Respecto a esto de que abran los tornos con el objetivo de que se llenen las gradas y se cuele quien quiera, igual la semana que viene vemos volar por los aires una tribuna.



Para nada es un problema económico, había más gente en Liverpul para animar al Villarreal en Champions que toda la que vaya a pisar Qagar'22


----------



## Hamtel (21 Nov 2022)

Yunus Musah. Podría representar a cuatro selecciones nacionales: Estados Unidos por haber nacido en Nueva York, Ghana por el país de sus padres, Italia por haber crecido allí, e Inglaterra por tener la nacionalidad británica.
Al final se decidió por la de Estados Unidos porque fue la primera que le llamó. Su debut fue, curiosamente, contra Gales

Esto pasa con bastantes jugadores de la selección estadounidense. Hijos de inmigrantes


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Pero marco una época y dejo su escorpión para la posteridad. Eso si la humillacion que sufrio por el Roger Milla también fue histórica
> 
> 
> 
> Despues de los mundiales de España y este de Italia se pensaba que las selecciones africanas estaban ya a punto para competir en la elite..................pero se han quedado totalmente estancado. Sacan buenos jugadores pero no sacan buenas selecciones



Si, puro espectáculo,

pero como portero era regular.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> LA siberia, bonito lugar...



Tampoco andan tan mal...


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> A Nigeria con Roger Milla como estrella...



Era Camerún...además Roger Milla es camerunés


----------



## Topollillo (21 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Sólo van langostos, familiares de futbolistas y funcionarios,
> (los nuevos burgueses)
> 
> observa las gradas de la afición española en cualquier partido fuera.



No estoy de acuerdo, fijate a nivel de club, cuando jugo el betis contra el Milán en la Europa league hace años fueron más de 7.000 españoles a Italia, cuando juega el atletico fuera van entre 3.000 o 4.000, del Real madrid ni te cuento como si se desplazan a Bielorrusia, cuando jugaba el athletic iban casi 7.000 y 9.000, en las finales por ejemplo las del Real Madrid no menos de 40.000 se desplazaban.

Pero a nivel nacional no pasa lo mismo, van 4 gatos, pero si no llenan los estadios ni cuando juegan en España, me refieron claro Estadios grandes, por eso la selección juega en ciudades Paco con estadios de tres al cuarto, ni aún así lo llenan, fijaté pocos españoles se compran la camiseta de España, pero cuanta gente se compra la camiseta del Real Madrid, si esa que vale casi 100€. Las estanterías con la camiseta de España no las compra casi nadie, se vende más las de Italia, Alemania, Brasil o Argentina.

Como dijo Clemente la selección española no tiene afición.


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, fijate a nivel de club, cuando jugo el betis contra el Milán en la Europa league hace años fueron más de 7.000 españoles a Italia, cuando juega el atletico fuera van entre 3.000 o 4.000, del Real madrid ni te cuento como si se desplazan a Bielorrusia, cuando jugaba el athletic iban casi 7.000 y 9.000, en las finales por ejemplo las del Real Madrid no menos de 40.000 se desplazaban.
> 
> Pero a nivel nacional no pasa lo mismo, van 4 gatos, pero si no llenan los estadios ni cuando juegan en España, me refieron claro Estadios grandes, por eso la selección juega en ciudades Paco con estadios de tres al cuarto, ni aún así lo llenan, fijaté pocos españoles se compran la camiseta de España, pero cuanta gente se compra la camiseta del Real Madrid, si esa que vale casi 100€. Las estanterías con la camiseta de España no las compra casi nadie, se vende más las de Italia, Alemania, Brasil o Argentina.
> 
> Lo que digo la selección español no tiene afición.



Claro, hablo de la selección, no a nivel de club,

con la selección solo se ve a Manolo el del bombo y cuatro chalaos vestidos de torero.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (21 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Era Camerún...además Roger Milla es camerunés



Ostras cierto   la edad no perdona y uno se fia de la memoria y ya no es lo que era  nigeria nos humillo a nosotros con la cantada de Zubi incluida


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Ostras cierto   la edad no perdona y uno se fia de la memoria y ya no es lo que era  nigeria nos humillo a nosotros con la cantada de Zubi incluida



Nigeria tenía al gran Rufai  

Ese si que era malo


----------



## kronopio (21 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El portero medionigro más sobrevalorado de la historia...
> 
> más malo que un dolor.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1268622



Otro portero superstar fue Hugo Gatti,fue tan bocazas de provocar a Maradona joven:

Nunca fue a un Mundial,al menos de titular,pero le oyes hablar y parece que no ha habido otro mejor.


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Nov 2022)

Por cierto,

*ZUBIZARRETA*
*CALVO*
*HIJODEPUTA *


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> México si es futbolero,
> 
> con dinero y organización deberían salir buenos futbolistas "chicanos".



Creo que hace años salió uno y prefirió jugar con la selección mexicana...


----------



## Topollillo (21 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Claro, hablo de la selección, no a nivel de club,
> 
> con la selección solo se ve a *Manolo el del bombo* y cuatro chalaos vestidos de torero.



Siempre me llamo la atención ese tío, supongo que le pagaban 1000€ o 100.000 pesetas por los 80 y 90 por partido porque desde luego no se entiende.


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Nov 2022)

kronopio dijo:


> Otro portero superstar fue Hugo Gatti,fue tan bocazas de provocar a Maradona joven:
> 
> Nunca fue a un Mundial,al menos de titular,pero le oyes hablar y parece que no ha habido otro mejor.



Mis respetos para Gatti que le iba a romper el hocico a Soria


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Creo que hace años salió uno y prefirió jugar con la selección mexicana...



Otro hijodeputa desagradecido como Hakimi


----------



## HArtS (21 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> México si es futbolero,
> 
> con dinero y organización deberían salir buenos futbolistas "chicanos".



Sin duda Mexico es un pais futbolero, pero que les guste el futbol no significa que sean buenos jugando a ese deporte.


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Siempre me llamo la atención ese tío, supongo que le pagaban 1000€ o 100.000 pesetas por los 80 y 90 por partido porque desde luego no se entiende.



No te extrañe que le pague la federación o TVE por hacer el idiota.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Gales no tienen moronegros?


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (21 Nov 2022)

A ver si se follan bien a los gusanos, vamos bale despierta del letargo cabrón!


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (21 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gales no tienen moronegros?



Eso parece, go gales go!


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Regarder USA Pays de Galles streaming live USA vs Pays de Galles streaming direct


Suivez USA Pays de Galles Streaming HD Voir USA vs Pays de Galles Live direct USA vs Pays de Galles liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport44.buzz


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

*Ya se les pasó el capricho de organizar un Mundial*


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Nov 2022)

No veas el himno de Gales, gente llorando en las gradas mientras cantaba a cuatro pulmones. Mira que Bale me cae como una patada en los huevos pero se hace difícil no ir con su equipo.


----------



## hartman (21 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Siempre me llamo la atención ese tío, supongo que le pagaban 1000€ o 100.000 pesetas por los 80 y 90 por partido porque desde luego no se entiende.



nombres de las de tu firma por favor.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Arbitran moros...


----------



## Hamtel (21 Nov 2022)

kronopio dijo:


> Otro portero superstar fue Hugo Gatti,fue tan bocazas de provocar a Maradona joven:
> 
> Nunca fue a un Mundial,al menos de titular,pero le oyes hablar y parece que no ha habido otro mejor.



Madre mía Maradona. Eso era un crack


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (21 Nov 2022)

kronopio dijo:


> Otro portero superstar fue Hugo Gatti,fue tan bocazas de provocar a Maradona joven:
> 
> Nunca fue a un Mundial,al menos de titular,pero le oyes hablar y parece que no ha habido otro mejor.



Menudo bocachancla el Hugo Gatti. Por cierto, esperpéntico en las faltas del segundo y cuarto gol (qué coño hace adelantado?, quería revolucionar el oficio de portero?). Y en el tercero salida alocada. Hace eso en un equipo top europeo y lo defenestran.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Arbitran moros...



A ver con qué nos divierten ahora


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

*El Mundial os echará de menos*


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

USA 2 GALES 4


----------



## hartman (21 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> USA 2 GALES 4



bale.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> USA 2 GALES 4



gusanos 0 - Wally 3


----------



## Topollillo (21 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Lo que no ha tenido nunca la Seleccion española es suficientes aficionados con poder adquisitivo para poder viajar y llenar un estadio.
> 
> Respecto a esto de que abran los tornos con el objetivo de que se llenen las gradas y se cuele quien quiera, igual la semana que viene vemos volar por los aires una tribuna.



No, lo que no hay es afición que le interesa su selección, no hay más. Mira estos argentinos, ¿tiene esa gente más poder adquisitivo que un español?, pero si sale uno en el vídeo que dice que llevaba 4 años ahorrando para esto.

Primeros aficionados argentinos en Qatar - Marca Claro Argentina

Oye que se entiende, yo no pagaría ni un euro por esa selección, lo veo por TV en abierto, pero ya está.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

EStan ahora comentando en la COPE que gales tiene el tamaño de badajoz, nos leen?


----------



## Topollillo (21 Nov 2022)

hartman dijo:


> nombres de las de tu firma por favor.



Mujeres desconocidas, lo saque de aquí.

Big Tits Gifs - SEX.COM


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Aquellos tiempos en los que los futbolistas del Galaxy eran actores



Grande Landon Donovan. 

Tengo esa camiseta de los Galaxy con su nombre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Oye pues este está más entretenido y tal


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Espero que empiezen a meter goles porque si no, nos vamos a comer otro mojon...


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> EStan ahora comentando en la COPE que gales tiene el tamaño de badajoz, nos leen?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Usa cada vez juega mejor a fútbol, un día se instala entre las buenas.


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Nov 2022)

No han convocado a Tab Ramos y Alexis Lalas?


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2022)

pues estám mereciendo ganar los yankis claramente


----------



## Edu.R (21 Nov 2022)

EEUU es la típica selección de relleno. Ni hace el ridi, ni hace nada relevante. Cumple. Yo creo que hoy gana, pasará 2° y perderá contra Paises Bajos en Octavos.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Bueno, el árbitro va con todo a por USA


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> pues estám mereciendo ganar los yankis claramente



Un par de contras de Gales se van a comer...


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

Gales tiene mas ovejas que personas, 11 millones, lo han dicho en la cope


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

¿Por qué un nigga lleva al pajaro loco en la cabeza?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Estos no han visto fútbol en su vida (los de gol mundial) esperan que gales se ponga a jugar y tocar cuando ese no es precisamente su futbol


----------



## El Juani (21 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Un par de contras de Gales se van a comer...



Y más con las amarillas tontas que están haciendo. Y encima donde Gales es más peligroso, por las bandas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Gales tiene mas ovejas que personas, 11 millones, lo han dicho en la cope



4 ovejas por habitante


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estos no han visto fútbol en su vida (los de gol mundial) esperan que gales se ponga a jugar y tocar cuando ese no es precisamente su futbol



Ponte la COPE, once de gala de puro paquismo en cada partido.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Hay un tío con un floripondio tricolor en el pelo?


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Por qué un nigga lleva al pajaro loco en la cabeza?



El Mckennie ese no acaba el partido...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Madre mía compañeros que día de fútbol tan impresionante llevamos, algunos aquí estáis peor de la cabeza que yo, habéis estado aquí los tres partidos cabrones  
Mañana empezamos a las 11 con más fútbol premiun catari


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía compañeros que día de fútbol tan impresionante llevamos, algunos aquí estáis peor de la cabeza que yo, habéis estado aquí los tres partidos cabrones
> Mañana empezamos a las 11 con más fútbol premiun catari



Argentina, nos estamos mordiendo ya las uñas...


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (21 Nov 2022)

Los comentaristas de vomistar estan a la altura del "ahmedismo" quatari (seria nuestro analogo del paquismo). Merecen lo peor los comentstistas


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía compañeros que día de fútbol tan impresionante llevamos, algunos aquí estáis peor de la cabeza que yo, habéis estado aquí los tres partidos cabrones
> Mañana empezamos a las 11 con más fútbol premiun catari



Yo ya mañana no estoy por trabajo hasta el domingo...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Esto era USA en 1994




Ahora sólo veo una banda de mamadús


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Madre mía compañeros, mañana empezamos fuerte, el mejor mundial de la historia!!! 

Empezamos con un Argentina VS KZJ 
Que no sé si es un grupo de pop koreanos de esos o Kazajistán, que tampoco se como se escribe, mañana es el gran clásico del fútbol mundial!!! Los kazajos!!! Nuestros hermanos de sangre!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo ya mañana no estoy por trabajo hasta el domingo...



Estaras en las sombras...y lo sabes


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía compañeros, mañana empezamos fuerte, el mejor mundial de la historia!!!
> 
> Empezamos con un Argentina VS KZJ
> Que no sé si es un grupo de pop koreanos de esos o Kazajistán, que tampoco se como se escribe, mañana es el gran clásico del fútbol mundial!!! Los kazajos!!! Nuestros hermanos de sangre!!!!!
> ...



Arabia Saudi


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (21 Nov 2022)

Gaseosa ....usa wales


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Catar
Irán
Arabia Saudí
Túnez
Marruecos

Joder, da un mundial para tanto moro?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Esto era USA en 1994
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1268697
> 
> ...



De la selección de baloncesto dices lo mismo?


----------



## zapatitos (21 Nov 2022)

javso dijo:


> En fin, este Mundial es como ir de vacaciones a Las Vegas, sabes que todo es de mentira y surrealista pero te diviertes.




Pero todavía no te has enterado que a la FIFA lo único que le interesa de todo esto es el montonazo de petrodólares que se han llevado.

Y después secundariamente ver como se las arreglan para que se lleve el mundial el monicaco argentino sin que cante demasiado.

Saludos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía compañeros, mañana empezamos fuerte, el mejor mundial de la historia!!!
> 
> Empezamos con un Argentina VS KZJ
> Que no sé si es un grupo de pop koreanos de esos o Kazajistán, que tampoco se como se escribe, mañana es el gran clásico del fútbol mundial!!! Los kazajos!!! Nuestros hermanos de sangre!!!!!
> ...



Jolín, me pierdo los dos mejores partidos.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

En la segunda parte estan los americanos muertos...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía compañeros, mañana empezamos fuerte, el mejor mundial de la historia!!!
> 
> Empezamos con un Argentina VS KZJ
> Que no sé si es un grupo de pop koreanos de esos o Kazajistán, que tampoco se como se escribe, mañana es el gran clásico del fútbol mundial!!! Los kazajos!!! Nuestros hermanos de sangre!!!!!
> ...



Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

Hay que salir más de las ramblas hombre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Los comentaristas de vomistar estan a la altura del "ahmedismo" quatari (seria nuestro analogo del paquismo). Merecen lo peor los comentstistas



No son de Vomistar, son de la empresa de Roures.


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Nov 2022)

La rematada y el gal


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

GOLLLLLLLLLLL

IU ES EI IU ES EI IU ES EI IU ES EI


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)

Gol de Negrusa. Se veía venir.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

GOOOL


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> De la selección de baloncesto dices lo mismo?



Yo era de los Celtics porque excepto Robert Paris el resto eran blancos


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> En la segunda parte estan los americanos muertos...



Pues gol de usa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Catar
> Irán
> Arabia Saudí
> Túnez
> ...



Pues en 2026 3 más.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Gol mamadú


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yo era de los Celtics porque excepto Robert Paris el resto eran blancos



Los lechosos irlandeses.


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Nov 2022)

Merecidísimo gol. 
Rabiad panchorojazos de mierda que pululais por el foro.


----------



## El Juani (21 Nov 2022)

Mucho mejor EEUU. Se veía venir.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (21 Nov 2022)

ahora me entero que el hijo de jorge weah es yankee


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Gol mamadú



hijo de mamadou


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (21 Nov 2022)

Llevas razon, son los de gol....q son pateticos, al Aitor Lagunas no lo puedo tragar, es el tipico pedante como Maldini, Axel and company...q parece q han inventado el futbol, q asco me dan de verdad


̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No son de Vomistar, son de la empresa de Roures.


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

*DE JONG DESAFIANDO LA LEY*


----------



## rejon (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Hay que salir más de las ramblas hombre.




      caeis como moscas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Arabia Saudi



Otro que cae


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Otro que cae



La vi venir


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La vi venir



No le hagas caso hoy, debe estar hasta arriba de Monster...


----------



## Edu.R (21 Nov 2022)

Pues EEUU mejor. Sin ser un baño, pero mejor. Gales en la 2º parte va a tener que proponer algo más que esperar una contra. Lo que no tengo claro es que EEUU sea un equipo que esté cómodo especulando. La 2º parte puede ser interesante.


----------



## El Juani (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

México del norte - Gales. Vamos a por el tercero


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Nov 2022)

No veo tan fuerte a USA. Ha dominado pero no acaba de definir en el tramo final, salvo la honrosa excepción del gol. 

Si el entrenador de Güels atina, pueden ganar el partido.


----------



## kronopio (21 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Mis respetos para Gatti que le iba a romper el hocico a Soria



Vaya circo...


----------



## Hamtel (21 Nov 2022)

Los estadounidenses juegan bien pero son tan jovenes que no saben manejar bien algunas fases de los partidos


----------



## El Juani (21 Nov 2022)

EEUU tiene a gente muy rápida y vertical, y le puede dar contra ciertas selecciones, pero vaya..


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (21 Nov 2022)

Con las nuevas cuotas continentales para 48 selecciones en 16 grupos el sorteo del próximo mundial (con México, USA y Canadá cabezas de serie como anfitriones) podría ser algo así: 

Grupo 1: México, Ucrania, Emiratos AU
Grupo 2: Francia, Colombia, Arabia Saudí
Grupo 3: Uruguay, Polonia, Omán
Grupo 4: Alemania, Ecuador, Camerún
Grupo 5: Croacia, Japón, RD Congo
Grupo 6: Brasil, Gales, Panamá
Grupo 7: España, Perú, Argelia
Grupo 8: Canadá, Suecia, Nueva Zelanda
Grupo 9: USA, Suiza, Mali
Grupo 10: Argentina, Serbia, Costa de Marfil
Grupo 11: Inglaterra, Senegal, Irán
Grupo 12: Dinamarca, Chile, Nigeria
Grupo 13: Holanda, Corea del Sur, Jamaica
Grupo 14: Italia, Marruecos, Australia
Grupo 15: Bélgica, Túnez, Qatar
Grupo 16: Portugal, Ghana, Costa Rica

Y además en horario americano. Que las teles vayan comprando los derechos, que se los quitan de las manos.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (21 Nov 2022)

para hacer ameno el descanso, un poco de fútbol femenino


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Llevas razon, son los de gol....q son pateticos, al Aitor Lagunas no lo puedo tragar, es el tipico pedante como Maldini, Axel and company...q parece q han inventado el futbol, q asco me dan de verdad



Panenkita.


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

*Si consiguen marcar algún gol, ya pueden celebrarlo*


----------



## Rotto2 (21 Nov 2022)

Qué acabado está Bale, ni la toca el pobre.

USA tiene poca diversity, no hay ni un blanco. 

Qué ascazo de país totalmente dominado por marrónidos y asiáticos.

Parece mentira que los americanos sean la superpotencia mundial y no consigan nunca tener una selección de fútbol potente. Además es que es una selección que da mucho asco entre negros y panchos.


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Nov 2022)

Güels dominando. 
Aunque sean rojos, son buenas personas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)

Los gUsanos me parece que no conocen el juego galés. Les van a empatar.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

A mesta tocando los cojones ya, me esperaba tambien más de los folla-ovejas


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Nov 2022)

Menudo coñazop no?
Yo si no juega el Atleti ya ni me interesa.


----------



## Rotto2 (21 Nov 2022)

Me da asco que un negro americano se llame McKinney como si fuera escocés.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)

Gales está haciendo lo mismo que lleva haciendo desde el 2016 y los gUsanos me parece que no han estudiado eso.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Menudo coñazop no?
> Yo si no juega el Atleti ya ni me interesa.



Medio campeonato se basa en ser el Atleti


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)

Gales les va a empatar.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (21 Nov 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Qué acabado está Bale, ni la toca el pobre.
> 
> USA tiene poca diversity, no hay ni un blanco.
> 
> ...



Los norteamericanos pasan del futbol y si son blancos aun mas. 

Lo consideran un deporte para las chicas de instituto y para los crios yankees alguien que juega a soccer es un mariquita y punto.


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Nov 2022)

Que penarti le han robado a los lluesei. 
What a shame!!


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Menudo coñazop no?
> Yo si no juega el Atleti ya ni me interesa.



Coñazo sí que es ver al atleti


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Que penarti le han robado a los lluesei.
> What a shame!!



A mi no me ha parecido nada, pero es que este campeonato no parece que le tengan ganas a poner repeticiones...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)

Los gUsanos no han visto ni un partido de Gales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Coñazo sí que es ver al atleti



Yo me he contenido porque no quería ser malo, pero alguien tenía que decirlo.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Se trasgaaa la magediaaa


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Me da asco que un negro americano se llame McKinney como si fuera escocés.



A mi que un amerindio como tú se llame García.


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Nov 2022)

Primer y segundo aviso. 
Se huele el empate.


----------



## El Juani (21 Nov 2022)

Nada que ver esta Gales de la 2ª parte con respecto a la 1ª eh.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

Al menos este partido tiene algo de emoción, not bad.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Ahora es cvando mamadú pilla contra y esto acaba 2-0


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Williams is down


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Williams is down



Es el hermano de Iñaki


----------



## Rediooss (21 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Los norteamericanos pasan del futbol y si son blancos aun mas.
> 
> Lo consideran un deporte para las chicas de instituto y para los crios yankees alguien que juega a soccer es un mariquita y punto.



Yo creo que los Norteamericanos pasan del futbol más que nada porque lo ven un deporte poco espectacular, un deporte que después de 90 minutos puede acabar 0-0 para ellos es algo incomprensible, acostumbrados a los deportes donde prima más el ataque que la defensa, a tanteos elevadísimos, por eso tampoco les gusta el rugby Europeo donde se defiende mucho más que se ataca.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Como me escuecen los huevos compañeros


----------



## Rotto2 (21 Nov 2022)

Están apretando los carboneros. 

Siempre con Gales, país de bellas colinas, ovejitas de gostosa lana y minas de carbón.

Recomiendo esta peli de Hugh Grant que transcurre en un apacible pueblito de Gales.









El inglés que subió una colina pero bajó una montaña (1995)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Año 1917. Al pequeño pueblo de Fynnon Garw llegan Reginald Anson (Hugh Grant) y George Garrard (Ian McNeice), dos militares retirados, cartógrafos de profesion, a quienes el gobierno ha encargado ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como me escuecen los huevos compañeros



Para las pomadas consvlta con este


----------



## Rotto2 (21 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Yo creo que los Norteamericanos pasan del futbol más que nada porque lo ven un deporte poco espectacular, un deporte que después de 90 minutos puede acabar 0-0 para ellos es algo incomprensible, acostumbrados a los deportes donde prima más el ataque que la defensa, a tanteos elevadísimos, por eso tampoco les gusta el rugby Europeo donde se defiende mucho más que se ataca.



Tonterías. Pasan porque tienen sus cuatro deportes y no dan para nuevos, van saturados con sus cuatro deportes, pero la panchitada y negritud cada día son más futboleros.


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Yo creo que los Norteamericanos pasan del futbol más que nada porque lo ven un deporte poco espectacular, un deporte que después de 90 minutos puede acabar 0-0 para ellos es algo incomprensible, acostumbrados a los deportes donde prima más el ataque que la defensa, a tanteos elevadísimos, por eso tampoco les gusta el rugby Europeo donde se defiende mucho más que se ataca.



El balonmano debería triunfar en USA. Los que no valgan para el basket a zurrarse en el 40x20


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Weah is down...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

PENAL, PENAL


----------



## Phil Stamp (21 Nov 2022)

Gales no tiene mal equipo, pero USA tiene mas fisico y calidad.... OOOPS, PENALTY!


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

penaltyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Lo falla Bale...


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Nov 2022)

Lo hicieron!!
Penarti!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Pues bale sigue salvando los muebles a gales....


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Clarísimo


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Nov 2022)

No le dejan a Bale.


----------



## Rotto2 (21 Nov 2022)

Bueno bueno los cracks son los cracks.

Penalty al crack anciano Bale jejeje.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Nov 2022)

Bale lo fallará, nooooooooo!!!


----------



## El Juani (21 Nov 2022)

Empata Gareth Bale de Penalti.


----------



## Rotto2 (21 Nov 2022)

GOOOLASSSSO DE BALEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Rociadas de bale!!!!!!


----------



## el ruinas II (21 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL de gareth, piperos hijos de la grandisima puta


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

El mejor futbolista de la última decada


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Nov 2022)

Lo metió.

Inmerecido castigo a USA. Este juego no lo entienden. Se han puesto a pastar complacientemente y les han cazado.


----------



## Rotto2 (21 Nov 2022)

Final Gales-Portugal

Solo puede quedar uno.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El mejor futbolista de la última decada



De los 90, maestro?


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Le ha adivinado la trayectoria, empate jvstito


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Que hubieran puesto de portero a Hope Solo, esa lo paraba...



Spoiler


----------



## Phil Stamp (21 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> hostia que dicen que están estrenando el fuera de juego "semiautomático"
> 
> MENUDO PUTO ROBO



QUE TIMAZO



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rociadas de bale!!!!!!



Los del Canal ingles ITV se estan pajeando bastante con el, la verdac


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Se te nota el plumero con quien vas en este partido


----------



## Baltasar G thang (21 Nov 2022)

vaya un empate entre los dos equipos anglomasonicos de turno
que inesperado


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Nov 2022)

Gol del golfista


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Nov 2022)

Menuda peluca gasta Bale


----------



## Rotto2 (21 Nov 2022)

Bale
Bald

Una letra te cambia la vida


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Menuda peluca gasta Bale



Demigrante


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> El balonmano no interesa ni en España, y eso que somos bi-campeones del Mundo, o interesa lo mismo que el futbol en EEUU, no más.



El balónmano de equipos en España se lo ha cargado el Barsa con sus secciones que son la rvina y que pagan salvajadas, el de selecciones tiene muy bvenas avdiencias


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

9 min de descuento, ojo


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> 9 min de descuento, ojo



Debe de ser la norma que no nos hemos enterado que todos los partidos van con prorroga


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Que coño pasa hoy, los tres partidos con añadidos de 10 y 15 minutos???


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Connor el gvapo está soltanbo grandes hostiones eh


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (21 Nov 2022)

ya era hora de ver un partidillo animado


----------



## FOYETE (21 Nov 2022)

Espero que la selección con más extranjeros de la historia se valla rápido a tomar por el culo


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

Lo de los geles en el campo tiene mercado, otra mercadotecnia que se sube al carro


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Connos el gvapo está soltanbo grandes hostiones eh



Ahora Connor is down


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

Nos hemos quedado sin chilenazo de Bale...


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Demigrante



Cuando le han hecho el penalty ha caido de cabeza y lo primero que ha hecho ha sido tocarse el pelo a ver si estaba en el sitio.


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

Y ahora sin golazo desde centro del campo...


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Le han perdonao la roja a mamadú...


----------



## Edu.R (21 Nov 2022)

EEUU seguramente es, como equipo, mejor que Gales, pero Gales tiene más oficio. Al final ninguna de las dos cosas fue suficiente.

A Gales le favorece el calendario: dando por hecho que Inglaterra le gana a EEUU, puntuando con Irán, les vale para pensar en la 2º fase... veremos como de "amigos" son ingleses y galeses a finales de noviembre.


----------



## Hamtel (21 Nov 2022)

Vaya verbena la segunda parte


----------



## Rotto2 (21 Nov 2022)

Buen partido emocionante, calidad muy baja though, pero bien está lo que bien acaba.


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Nov 2022)

A ver si mañana empieza ya el mundial...


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> A ver si mañana empieza ya el mundial...



Hoy ha habido un porrón de golazos


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> A ver si mañana empieza ya el mundial...



Argentina contra más moros


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Argentina contra más moros



Guerra eterna...


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

*64 años después... Bale*

El galés marcó el primer gol de Gales en un Mundial desde 1958. El tanto, de penalti, le sirvió a su selección para sacar un punto ante una EE UU superior.


----------



## Rediooss (21 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, vaya cobertura de mierda que está dando TVE al Mundial de fútbol.
Te echan el partido inaugural, un Quatar Ecuador, bueno, vale, es el que tocaba, y ya no te retransmiten ni uno más hasta el Miércoles, y porque juega España, si no ni eso.

Resulta que los muy hijos de puta que tanto se vanagloriaban de conseguir en abierto los derechos del Mundial, solo retransmitirán un partido en la primera fase de cada grupo, uno aolo ehhh, no se vayan a herniar, luego la mitad de los partidos de octavos y cuartos.
Para esa merda mejor lo hubiera cogido Cuatro, por lo .esos nos ahorramos los dineros públicos, porque de los nefastos comentaristas no nos libra ni Dios, lo echen donde lo echen en abierto.


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

Segurola VS Axel torres. 
Con quién vais?


----------



## Edu.R (21 Nov 2022)

Bueno, mañana en principio Argentina y Francia se tienen que follar a Arabia Saudi y a Australia. Dinamarca debería ganarle a Túnez, y el otro partido es el que está más igualado.

Probablemente tengamos un EEUU-Gales II: México como equipo es seguramente mejor, pero Polonia tiene más oficio y a un delantero muy peligroso. Veremos que pesa más (Y a Polonia le favorece también el calendario, si acaban empate)


----------



## NORDWAND (21 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Por cierto, vaya cobertura de mierda que está dando TVE al Mundial de fútbol.
> Te echan el partido inaugural, un Quatar Ecuador, bueno, vale, es el que tocaba, y ya no te retransmiten ni uno más hasta el Miércoles, y porque juega España, si no ni eso.
> 
> Resulta que los muy hijos de puta que tanto se vanagloriaban de conseguir en abierto los derechos del Mundial, solo retransmitirán un partido en la primera fase de cada grupo, uno aolo ehhh, no se vayan a herniar, luego la mitad de los partidos de cuartos.
> Para esa merda mejor lo hubiera cogido mejor Cuatro, por lo .esos nos ahorramos los dineros públicos, porque de los nefastos comentaristas no nos libra ni Dios, lo echen donde lo echen en abierto.



Suelta los 20 pavos en vez de comprar la lotería


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Por cierto, vaya cobertura de mierda que está dando TVE al Mundial de fútbol.
> Te echan el partido inaugural, un Quatar Ecuador, bueno, vale, es el que tocaba, y ya no te retransmiten ni uno más hasta el Miércoles, y porque juega España, si no ni eso.
> 
> Resulta que los muy hijos de puta que tanto se vanagloriaban de conseguir en abierto los derechos del Mundial, solo retransmitirán un partido en la primera fase de cada grupo, uno aolo ehhh, no se vayan a herniar, luego la mitad de los partidos de cuartos.
> Para esa merda mejor lo hubiera cogido mejor Cuatro, por lo .esos nos ahorramos los dineros públicos, porque de los nefastos comentaristas no nos libra ni Dios, lo echen donde lo echen en abierto.



Yo tiro de la radio, no soporto los comentaristas de las tv Españolas.

Al único que trago es a Carlos Martínez porque es muy bueno.

Pero recuerdo mundiales con JJ Santos y Manu Carreño, al borde del suisidio.


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

*Hay que ser cabrón, muy cabrón.*


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Hay que ser cabrón, muy cabrón.*


----------



## FROM HELL (21 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> EEUU seguramente es, como equipo, mejor que Gales, pero Gales tiene más oficio. Al final ninguna de las dos cosas fue suficiente.
> 
> A Gales le favorece el calendario: dando por hecho que Inglaterra le gana a EEUU, puntuando con Irán, les vale para pensar en la 2º fase... veremos como de "amigos" son ingleses y galeses a finales de noviembre.



No puede haber biscotto porque el inglaterra vs gales no es el ultimo partido.

Inglaterra no va regalar un empate y llegar al ultimo partido con opciones de quedarse fuera


----------



## HArtS (21 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> México como equipo es seguramente mejor



México es una mierda de equipo. 

En las eliminatorias de la Concacaf no lograron ni siquiera marcar goles a EEUU, Canadá o Costa Rica.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> De los 90, maestro?



No, el de los 90 fue nazario, en los 2000 Zidane y en los 2010 bale


----------



## Edu.R (21 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> No puede haber biscotto porque el inglaterra vs gales no es el ultimo partido.
> 
> Inglaterra no va regalar un empate y llegar al ultimo partido con opciones de quedarse fuera



La 3º jornada es Gales - Inglaterra e Irán - EEUU.

EEUU como pierda contra Inglaterra, va a depender de la "buena bondad" inglesa para pasar. Va a ser interesante verlo.

Si empata, entonces la película cambia mucho.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No, el de los 90 fue nazario, en los 2000 Zidane y en los 2010 bale



Curiosa selección para ser usted un culé de pro...


----------



## FROM HELL (21 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La 3º jornada es Gales - Inglaterra e Irán - EEUU.
> 
> EEUU como pierda contra Inglaterra, va a depender de la "buena bondad" inglesa para pasar. Va a ser interesante verlo.
> 
> Si empata, entonces la película cambia mucho.



Entonces si, solo que tampoco esta muy claro que Gales le vaya a ganar a Iran.


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

*El seleccionador de Arabia Saudí tira la toalla... ¡antes de empezar!*

Hervé Renard, antes de su debut en el Mundial ante Argentina: “No creo que pasemos a la siguiente ronda, pero estamos para luchar”.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Entonces si, solo que tampoco esta muy claro que Gales le vaya a ganar a Iran.



Lo mismo le vale con empatar: llegamos al último día 6-2-1-1 (Un clásico, como le pasó a España en 1998), e Inglaterra se puede dedicar a sacar a los suplentes "para que jueguen todos", y ponerle la alfombra a Gales. Y EEUU le puede ganar si quiere 4-0 a Irán, que le va a dar igual.

Todo esto es especular, porque Inglaterra no tiene porque ganarle si o si a EEUU.


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

*El futbolista que no siguió el ejemplo de Iñaki Williams*

Callum Hudson-Odoi rechazó la oportunidad de jugar el Mundial con Ghana. Prefiere esperar a Inglaterra


----------



## Hermericus (21 Nov 2022)

En el futbol, y en general en todos los deportes tiene que acabar el tema de la nacionalizacion de extranjeros, mayormente tercermundistas para que compitan por otro pais.

Es una puta vergüenza todo eso.


----------



## FROM HELL (21 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El futbolista que no siguió el ejemplo de Iñaki Williams*
> 
> Callum Hudson-Odoi rechazó la oportunidad de jugar el Mundial con Ghana. Prefiere esperar a Inglaterra



Es gracioso porque Inglaterra y ghana han ganado los mismos torneos en los ultimos 38 años. 

Supongo que se sentira un englishman o que debe ser un coñazo viajar a Ghana para jugar clasificaciones


----------



## Hermericus (21 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El balónmano de equipos en España se lo ha cargado el Barsa con sus secciones que son la rvina y que pagan salvajadas, el de selecciones tiene muy bvenas avdiencias



El tema del Barça y sus secciones deportivas es una puta vergüenza.

¿En BCN o CAT no hay grandes figuras de un deporte? Pues ficho, con el dinero del FC BCN cualquier españolito y le doy el doble de lo que le darian en Cuenca. O extranjero y le doy 10 veces mas que en su pais.

Que grande es el FC BCN y sus secciones deportivas, el orgullo de Cataluna!!!!


----------



## Hermericus (21 Nov 2022)

Bale hace años que me da pena.

Un potencial Balon de Oro que tira su carrera a perder para darle a gran vida a los 20-poco años.


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El futbolista que no siguió el ejemplo de Iñaki Williams*
> 
> Callum Hudson-Odoi rechazó la oportunidad de jugar el Mundial con Ghana. Prefiere esperar a Inglaterra



Iñaki tiene ya 28 años, si no va a este Mundial, el que viene no tendría oportunidad ni siquiera con Ghana,
como para esperar a que le llame España.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (21 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> En el futbol, y en general en todos los deportes tiene que acabar el tema de la nacionalizacion de extranjeros, mayormente tercermundistas para que compitan por otro pais.
> 
> Es una puta vergüenza todo eso.



Se hizo siempre.

Di steffano y Kubala recuerdo en España, algunos más seguro.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, ¿qué opináis de los añadidos?

Están siendo MUY generosos. En el Inglaterra-Irán tenía sentido (Al final ha habido casi 28 minutos de añadido entre ambas partes, cuando lo habitual es que haya 5-6), pero en el EEUU-Gales, lo de los 9 minutos .

Veo a los árbitros MUY rigurosos también. El fuera de juego de Ecuador, el penalty de hoy de Irán... son jugadas que son jodidamente estrictas.


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

*Van Gaal se ‘inventa’ otro portero*

El seleccionador neerlandés apostó por sorpresa por Andries Noppert. El del Heerenveen, con una de las intrahistorias del torneo, debutó con la ‘Oranje’ y en un Mundial con 28 años y pocos partidos en primera división.


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> En el futbol, y en general en todos los deportes tiene que acabar el tema de la nacionalizacion de extranjeros, mayormente tercermundistas para que compitan por otro pais.
> 
> Es una puta vergüenza todo eso.



Ayer con Qatar jugaba un tio que se llamaba Pedro Miguel.


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Se hizo siempre.
> 
> Di steffano y Kubala recuerdo en España, algunos más seguro.



Puskas, Marcos Senna


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (21 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> A ver si mañana empieza ya el mundial...



Los Mundiales no empiezan en serio hasta la segunda jornada, que es cuando la mitad de las selecciones se juegan el irse a casa.


----------



## Glokta (21 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Bale hace años que me da pena.
> 
> Un potencial Balon de Oro que tira su carrera a perder para darle a gran vida a los 20-poco años.



Ironicamente no ha sido un fiestas o pecado de excesos. Creo que nunca se adapto a la cultura española y siguió haciendo sus costumbres british lo que le desconecto con el entorno bastante y se dedico a rascarse la huevada, me suena leer que se iba a las nueve a la cama

Eso si, el cabron tiene un compromiso con Gales que he visto en poquitos jugadores. Lo entiendo porque la sensación de ser la megaestrella en un equipo de cojos, que pillen el balón y te buscan constantemente para que hagas algo es la ostia. Se de lo que hablo porque alguna vez me ha pasado


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Los Mundiales no empiezan en serio hasta la segunda jornada, que es cuando la mitad de las selecciones se juegan el irse a casa.



El primer partido lo que no quieres es perderlo, porque eso te condiciona mucho. Y aparte con un empate, el último día si o si tienes opciones.

Todo suma y todo cuenta. Pero cierto es, y lo hemos visto muchas veces, que la 1º fase lo que hay que hacer es pasarla. Se "intuye" que equipos van mejor o peor, pero luego uno que va muy bien tiene un accidente en octavos y otro que no va muy allá coge cruces "fáciles", se lo empieza a creer y se vuelve peligrosísimo.


----------



## Hermericus (22 Nov 2022)

En la fase de grupos, el mundial es mucho peor que una eurocopa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El futbolista que no siguió el ejemplo de Iñaki Williams*
> 
> Callum Hudson-Odoi rechazó la oportunidad de jugar el Mundial con Ghana. Prefiere esperar a Inglaterra



Hombre, igual habría que decir que Iñaki tiene 28 tacos y que lleva 10 esperando a España.


----------



## Tigershark (22 Nov 2022)

Para los que no vieron el partido y se piensen que Países Bajos es candidata decirles que no , mereció ganar los senegaleses pero de largo ,que mala impreesión me causaron los oranjes.


----------



## Zarpa (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Van Gaal se ‘inventa’ otro portero*
> 
> El seleccionador neerlandés apostó por sorpresa por Andries Noppert. El del Heerenveen, con una de las intrahistorias del torneo, debutó con la ‘Oranje’ y en un Mundial con 28 años y pocos partidos en primera división.



El mejor del partido


----------



## DIONI_PANBE (22 Nov 2022)

Pasado mañana juega Canadá y dicen que éste de abajo tiene 27 años:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Por cierto, vaya cobertura de mierda que está dando TVE al Mundial de fútbol.
> Te echan el partido inaugural, un Quatar Ecuador, bueno, vale, es el que tocaba, y ya no te retransmiten ni uno más hasta el Miércoles, y porque juega España, si no ni eso.
> 
> Resulta que los muy hijos de puta que tanto se vanagloriaban de conseguir en abierto los derechos del Mundial, solo retransmitirán un partido en la primera fase de cada grupo, uno aolo ehhh, no se vayan a herniar, luego la mitad de los partidos de octavos y cuartos.
> Para esa merda mejor lo hubiera cogido Cuatro, por lo .esos nos ahorramos los dineros públicos, porque de los nefastos comentaristas no nos libra ni Dios, lo echen donde lo echen en abierto.



Una de las cosas bajo mi punto de vista que más atractivo tiene para un seguidor de fútbol en un mundial es precisamente ver partidos "denigrantes" para echarte unas risas, que además solo son posibles en un mundial, otro punto también son ver a las grandes selecciones enfrentarse entre ellas, por supuesto, si nos quitan eso tenemos un mundial a medias, los partidos de España cada cuatro días, pero no te impregnas del ambiente, no es un mundial, si a eso sumamos donde acontece este mundial, gradas medio vacías, pocos aficionados, la época del año (la alegría no es la misma con buen clima que con lluvias y fríos varios), que el fútbol además ya no tiene el mismo impacto como fenómeno de entretenimiento, pues da como resultado un mundial muy jodidamente frío.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Amanece en catar compañeros...
Un nuevo día en el mejor mundial de la historia joder no puedo escribirlo sin partirme el culo de risa
Hoy tenemos grandes encuentros en la cuna del fútbol!!!

El Mesías se estrena contra nuestros muchachos de Arabia Saudí....

El equipo de la escuela árabe que tantos títulos internacionales ha conquistado quiere revalidar su hegemonía en el fútbol mundial llevándose a casa el que sería su sexto mundial consecutivo imaginario.

En el otro lado la banda de la denigrancia, el ganador de balones de oro por deambular en el campo acompañado de sus lacayos.

GANE QUIEN GANE PERDEMOS TODOS


----------



## Mariano24 (22 Nov 2022)

La apuesta del dia:

Argentina gana al descanso, +2,5 goles y ambos marcan no @3,40


----------



## fred (22 Nov 2022)

Que poco carisma y que insulsa la selección yanqui,se echa de menos a personajes como Alexi Lalas,Cobi Jones o Landon Donovan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Los Mundiales no empiezan en serio hasta la segunda jornada, que es cuando la mitad de las selecciones se juegan el irse a casa.




En este no luchan en serio nunca, luchan por irse a casa cuanto antes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Vamos con la previa del partido, dos aficiones y culturas milenarias, basadas ambas en el respeto y la felicidad:


----------



## eltonelero (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hombre, igual habría que decir que Iñaki tiene 28 tacos y que lleva 10 esperando a España.



es que lo que yo pienso que una selección no es un club de furgol.
Se debería a los 16 años a cualquier deportista federado, fuera un paquete de equipo comarcal de Soria o estrella de selecciones juveniles que fuera irrevocable su decisión de jugar con un pais u otro hasta el fin de sus dias. Si fuera rasgandose la palma de la. mano con un cuchillo y derramando algo de sangre con un juramento sobre la bandera a elegir mejor que mejor.
Me parece un cachondeo que haya gente que dependiendo si puede o no, que se vaya a jugar con un pais u otro.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Yo menos de un póker de Messi y un 9 - 0 lo considero un fracaso para Argentina


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

La imagen que demuestra que ya el fútbol no le interesa a nadie


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Nov 2022)

Me lo parece a mí, o veo a Inglaterra como una de las mejores selecciones ? Muy buena generación, muy ordenada, con una estrategia a balón parado impresionante (rematan casi todos los centros y corners aunque se vayan desviados) y arriba con mucha chispa, con jugadores que en sus equipos no valen ni para escuchar si llueve, pero que llegada la seleccion juegan muy bien.

Llevan 8 años mejorando con un cuarto puesto en Rusia y un subcampeonato europeo y me parece la mejor selección de su historia. Aunque también me parecen bastante "pechos fríos", sin sangre.

Más allá de ese equipo que generó expectativas en los comienzos de los 90 y se diluyó y fracasó a lo largo de la década.
(El mundial del 98 fue su cementerio).


----------



## Andr3ws (22 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Me lo parece a mí, o veo a Inglaterra como una de las mejores selecciones ? Muy buena generación, muy ordenada, con una estrategia a balón parado impresionante (rematan casi todos los centros y corners aunque se vayan desviados) y arriba con mucha chispa, con jugadores que en sus equipos no valen ni para escuchar si llueve, pero que llegada la seleccion juegan muy bien.
> 
> Llevan 8 años mejorando con un cuarto puesto en Rusia y un subcampeonato europeo y me parece la mejor selección de su historia. Aunque también me parecen bastante "pechos fríos", sin sangre.
> 
> ...



Veremos cuando le toque una Argentina, una Brasil o una Francia, a ver si tienen tanta chispa. 
Depende mucho de los cruces que les vayan tocando. El subcampeonato de la última Eurocopa se produjo con arbitros a favor para ver si podían ganar en Wembley, y en los penaltis la cagaron con sus morenos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Me lo parece a mí, o veo a Inglaterra como una de las mejores selecciones ? Muy buena generación, muy ordenada, con una estrategia a balón parado impresionante (rematan casi todos los centros y corners aunque se vayan desviados) y arriba con mucha chispa, con jugadores que en sus equipos no valen ni para escuchar si llueve, pero que llegada la seleccion juegan muy bien.
> 
> Llevan 8 años mejorando con un cuarto puesto en Rusia y un subcampeonato europeo y me parece la mejor selección de su historia. Aunque también me parecen bastante "pechos fríos", sin sangre.
> 
> ...



Llevan tiempo empezando muy fuertes y luego llega el partido importante y se cortocircuitan


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Invertid en Bellingahm, hoy ha amanecido al alza


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Veremos cuando le toque una Argentina, una Brasil o una Francia, a ver si tienen tanta chispa.
> Depende mucho de los cruces que les vayan tocando. El subcampeonato de la última Eurocopa se produjo con arbitros a favor para ver si podían ganar en Wembley, y en los penaltis la cagaron con sus morenos.



Le ganaron a Alemania en Octavos, aunque el resto de llaves fueron con equipos de medio pelo.

Me parece muy buena selección.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

DIONI_PANBE dijo:


> Pasado mañana juega Canadá y dicen que éste de abajo tiene 27 años:



  

Joder menuda risión

Acaba el mundial y se jubila.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

El Papv, Di María, Otamendi, Messi... La juventuc argentina ante todo


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Papv, Di María, Otamendi, Messi... La juventuc argentina ante todo



Todo, todito  


ONCE DE ARGENTINA

Argentina sale con:* Dibu Martínez; Molina, Romero, Otamendi, Tagliafico; De Paul, Paredes, Papu Gómez; Messi, Lautaro y Di María.*


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

DIONI_PANBE dijo:


> Pasado mañana juega Canadá y dicen que éste de abajo tiene 27 años:



En cada pata


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Y encima está el Kun Abvelo rebotado porque no le invitan


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

ONCE DE ARABIA SAUDITA

*XI*: Alowais; Abduñhamid, Altambakti, Albulayhi, Alshahrani; Almalki, Kanno, Alfaraj; Albrikan, Aldawsari y Alshehri.

*Suplentes*: Alyami, Alaqidi, Madu, Abdulelah Almari, Alburayk, Alghannam, Aldawsari, Alnajei, Alhssan, Otayf, Alabed, Alobud, Bahbri y Asiri

*DT*: Hervé Renard

Alguno conocido ? todos rezan a Al aaá


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Todo, todito
> 
> 
> ONCE DE ARGENTINA
> ...



Qué mierda es esa, papo de luz ese quien ostias es? no tienen a otro los boludos vite dale?


----------



## The Replicant (22 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Me lo parece a mí, o veo a Inglaterra como una de las mejores selecciones ? Muy buena generación, muy ordenada, con una estrategia a balón parado impresionante (rematan casi todos los centros y corners aunque se vayan desviados) y arriba con mucha chispa, con jugadores que en sus equipos no valen ni para escuchar si llueve, pero que llegada la seleccion juegan muy bien.
> 
> Llevan 8 años mejorando con un cuarto puesto en Rusia y un subcampeonato europeo y me parece la mejor selección de su historia. Aunque también me parecen bastante "pechos fríos", sin sangre.
> 
> ...



yo creo que tienen el mejor equipo en años, pero bueno, está por ver a donde llegan, casi siempre han generado muchas expectativas y después han defraudado, tal vez este año sea diferente.

desde luego por lo visto ayer son un serio candidato, arriba tienen auténtica pólvora


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*Cada mascota representa a los trabajadores de ese país*


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Nov 2022)

Bueno, hoy toca debut de la selección polaca ante México será un partido para recuperar buenas sensaciones por parte de Polonia que esperemos gane hoy.
Este tiene que ser el mundial de Lewandowski.
Dawaj Polska!! Vamos Polonia!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

__





Soccer WorldCup | Argentina vs Saudi Arabia - Link 14 Stream Online


Watch Free live streaming of Argentina vs Saudi Arabia - Link 14. event Argentina vs Saudi Arabia - Link 14 live online video streaming for free to watch.




soccerworldcup.me


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Estadio vacio as usual...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Excepto Brasil

Por qué el resto de mastodontes apenas son relevantes en el tema futbolístico?

China un desastre
India y Pakistan, ni están ni se les espera
USA y Canadá son un equipos muy mediocres
Rusia estaba en la repesca y posiblemente no se hubiera clasificado si no la hubieran sancionado
Australia, está en el mundial siempre pero nunca ha hecho nada destacado

Sin embargo Japón y Corea tienen un fútbol aceptable a pesar de ser unos países de poca extensión
Bélgica, Holanda y Dinamarca son países ridículos pero con un potencial futbolístico muy alto
Siempre hay, como mínimo, un satélite de las islas británicas en los mundiales (a parte de Inglaterra)
Uruguay es un peñasco pero sus jugadores se los rifan los mejores equipos del mundo


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> yo creo que tienen el mejor equipo en años, pero bueno, está por ver a donde llegan, casi siempre han generado muchas expectativas y después han defraudado, tal vez este año sea diferente.
> 
> desde luego por lo visto ayer son un serio candidato, arriba tienen auténtica pólvora



No lo decía por lo visto ayer, golear a una banda como irán no tiene excesivo mérito.

Lo digo por los ocho años que viene haciendo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Tremendo eligen pelota y se ponen a defender

Vaya caricatura de mundial


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

El portero parece menos malo que los de Catar o Irán


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Estadio vacio as usual...



Espera, que luego se llena, se bloquean los tornos y la gente entra gratis


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Argentina jugando 4-2-4


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Arabia tambien está llena de Mamadús


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Vaya penalty pa argentina


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Penalti bolvdo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Estos no son de Catar

Penalti para argentina por un agarrón flojito


----------



## il banditto (22 Nov 2022)

Otro penalti de puta coña   si van a poner el límite tan bajo va a haber 16 penaltis por partido


----------



## The Replicant (22 Nov 2022)

ya les están regalando el partido a los boludos, viiiiiissssssteeeee

taluecs


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Vamos Messi


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Nov 2022)

Como se está cargando el fútbol el VAR


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Regalando así los penaltis, este juego pierde mucho...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Se han inventado el penalti, lo digo sin forofismos.


----------



## il banditto (22 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, para ir convocado con argentina hay que pasar un mes tatuandote con la mara salvatrucha?


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Como se está cargando el fútbol el VAR



Y eso que el del Mundial anterior y el de la Champions funcionaban bien...


----------



## Zarpa (22 Nov 2022)

Arabia y Qatar son enemigos mortales...


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Otro penalti de puta coña   si van a poner el límite tan bajo va a haber 16 penaltis por partido



Y sin olvidar que alvego hay prorroga


----------



## The Replicant (22 Nov 2022)

ayer hubo un penalty igual sobre Mcguire en el Inglaterra/Iran, más descarado todavia, y no lo pitaron, lamantabla

taluecs


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Por cierto, para ir convocado con argentina hay que pasar un mes tatuandote con la mara salvatrucha?



Suelen ser chavales de la Villa, lo que seria las barriadas de chabolas de España. Y ya se sabe que los tatuajes suelen ir ligados con la ignorancia/pobreza.


----------



## Andr3ws (22 Nov 2022)

Dijo el Emir de Qatar que le haría ilusión darle la copa a Messi. 
Al Kelahifi, PSG, FIFA... Esto huele a mierda.


----------



## il banditto (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y sin olvidar que alvego hay prorroga



Si un partido de catar'22 no tiene sus 21 mins de descuento ni es un partido ni es na


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

El link ese boludo que habéis puesto se me corta mucho


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Y eso que el del Mundial anterior y el de la Champions funcionaban bien...



Nunca ha funcionado bien. Más que todo porque cada árbitro hace lo que quiere.

El fútbol ha de tener ese componente de fallo humano.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El link ese boludo que habéis puesto se me corta mucho











Regarder Argentine Arabie Saoudite streaming live Argentine vs Arabie Saoudite streaming direct


Suivez Argentine Arabie Saoudite Streaming HD Voir Argentine vs Arabie Saoudite Live direct Argentine vs Arabie Saoudite liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport44.buzz




Estoy abvrrido de poner lo mesmo...


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El link ese boludo que habéis puesto se me corta mucho



Joder, pero no eras tú rico o algo relacionado con la burguesía barcelonesa ?

Creo haberte leído que nada más en dinero como consecuencia de toda una vida de duro trabajo y sin hijos.

Podrías pagarte el vomitar plus. Y dejar de roñear enlaces.


----------



## Ritalapollera (22 Nov 2022)

De penalty, qué raro

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*Llegó el gran partido*


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (22 Nov 2022)

En vez de comentar el partido el toni padilla ,en plan pedante con chorradas...q asco d comentaristas


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

Están los árbitros cogiéndosela con papel de fumar, mientras no cambien el criterio, bien... ahora, como luego haya un agarrón obvio y lo ignoren, es cuando vendrá la polémica.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Joder, pero no eras tú rico o algo relacionado con la burguesía barcelonesa ?
> 
> Creo haberte leído que nada más en dinero como consecuencia de toda una vida de duro trabajo y sin hijos.
> 
> Podrías pagarte el vomitar plus. Y dejar de roñear enlaces.



A mi sólo me sale pagar 0€ al señor Al Khelaifi





beIN Sports - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Me pvedo pagar todo el mondial a base de Moët rodeado de pvtas pero una cosa es el valor y otra el precio


----------



## The Replicant (22 Nov 2022)

de éstos hay 16 penaltys en cada partido, está claro que quieren que los boludos lleguen lejos

taluecs


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Nov 2022)

El papu Gómez ese, no fue el tuercebotas del Sevilla que lesionó a Valverde ?


----------



## Jake el perro (22 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> El mejor de todos, el insuperable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué grande N'Kono, yo lo vi jugar en Sarriá.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Gol anulado a Messi


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> A mi sólo me sale pagar 0€ al señor Al Khelaifi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lo decía por ti, conforero.
Lo decía por fornicius jr

Tu encomiable labor a la hora de poner enlaces se agradece


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Yo no veo que a priori Argentina tenga una seleccion favorita. Hay 2 o 3 del atletico, 1 del Sevilla, Dimaria jubilado...


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*El Kun estalla: "¡Si no me quieren, que me lo digan a la cara!"*

Agüero denuncia en un streaming que está teniendo problemas para visitar la concentración de Argentina: “Pregunté y viene de arriba. Igual no les gustó algo que opiné”.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Yo no veo que a priori Argentina tenga una seleccion favorita. Hay 2 o 3 del atletico, 1 del Sevilla, Dimaria jubilado...



Pero tienen a los moros a su favor


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Yo no veo que a priori Argentina tenga una seleccion favorita. Hay 2 o 3 del atletico, 1 del Sevilla, Dimaria jubilado...



Ahi está, cuándo llevas a tamaña banda, si llegan a cuartos es una gesta.

No obstante siempre le echan huevo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ahi está, cuándo llevas a tamaña banda, si llegan a cuartos es una gesta.



El tema es que estan todas las selecciones hechas un asco, el nivel del futbol bajo mucho.


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Kun estalla: "¡Si no me quieren, que me lo digan a la cara!"*
> 
> Agüero denuncia en un streaming que está teniendo problemas para visitar la concentración de Argentina: “Pregunté y viene de arriba. Igual no les gustó algo que opiné”.



Otro que quiere vivir de la sopa boba.
Ni que fuese Maradona.

Este se ha pensado que la federación le tiene que pagar el viaje y la instancia.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No lo decía por ti, conforero.
> Lo decía por fornicius jr
> 
> Tu encomiable labor a la hora de poner enlaces se agradece



Lo grasioso es que me estoy tomando un café con un pintxo de tortilla


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Ahora siii, el segundo de Argentina, huele a goleada


----------



## The Replicant (22 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Otro que quiere vivir de la sopa boba.
> Ni que fuese Maradona



que vaya a ponerse la cuarta que ya va tarde

taluecs


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Anulado el gol


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Hay mas aficionados argentinos en la grada que los que hubo ingleses u holandeses, a esta gente le mueve demasiado el futbol.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

Las asiáticas son las peores selecciones.

De Japón y Australia espero un mínimo, eso si. Pero las demás están de relleno. Ya hemos visto a Catar, a Irán y a Arabia Saudi. Y vamos, lamentables las 3.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ahora siii, el segundo de Argentina, huele a goleada



No me voy a poner a mirar, pero a estos tipos les cae una goleada por campeonato mínimo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Anulado


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Anulado el gol


----------



## javso (22 Nov 2022)

El GolMundial este de los cojones va como el puto culo hoy, parece PirloTV, no para de cortarse.


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Las asiáticas son las peores selecciones.
> 
> De Japón y Australia espero un mínimo, eso si. Pero las demás están de relleno. Ya hemos visto a Catar, a Irán y a Arabia Saudi. Y vamos, lamentables las 3.



No a todo el mundo le mola el fútbol. Además están esos países para ver fútbol sobretodo Irán


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Mundial de chiste

Dos goles legales anulados y un penalti a favor de risa


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Mundial de chiste
> 
> Dos goles legales anulados y un penalti a favor de risa



Empezando q se juega en petrodolar Qatar


----------



## pandiella (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No me voy a poner a mirar, pero a estos tipos les cae una goleada por campeonato mínimo



si Owairan levantase la cabeza...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

javso dijo:


> El GolMundial este de los cojones va como el puto culo hoy, parece PirloTV, no para de cortarse.



Están los mil millones de argentinos conectados


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Ojo que los moros van a por el empate


----------



## il banditto (22 Nov 2022)

Fuera de juego, fuera de juego.... Parece que está jugando Morata en argentina


----------



## VandeBel (22 Nov 2022)

Arabia Saudí comparada con Qatar es el Brasil de los 70.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Otro 

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

y otro anulado


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Defensivamente son horribles los moros, los estan pillando por todos lados.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

3 goles anulados, LOL


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No a todo el mundo le mola el fútbol. Además están esos países para ver fútbol sobretodo Irán



Mvcho hablar de Irán por intereses propangandísiticos pero les cae una bomba en un refinería de ARAMCO y te comes un atontado terrorista al lado del circvito de F1


----------



## il banditto (22 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, no sé cómo funcionará con temas vpn pero a los que estoy leyendo que va mal los enlaces probad a bajaros la app de svt la tele pública sueca, dan todos los dias 2 partidos en abierto incluido este, a lo mejor a alguno le sirve


----------



## The Replicant (22 Nov 2022)

lo que tendrian que anular es este partido

taluecs


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

A ver si Argentina mete un gol sin parecer una banda...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

He ido un momento a por los muñequitos

cuántos goles más le han anulado a Argentina?


----------



## Andr3ws (22 Nov 2022)

Instaláis ACE Stream en el PC
Instaláis KODI en el PC
Instaláis el addon Cristal Azul (3.0.5) en Kodi
Disfrutáis del mundial en HD y en varios idiomas, sin cortes, sin hostias.

En google tenemos tutoriales para todo y es muy sencillo. 

De nadac


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Nov 2022)

El mejor mundial de la historia, compañeros. En 30 años se recordará no como un simple mundial, sino como el* Legendario Mundial de Catar™*


----------



## Andr3ws (22 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> El mejor mundial de la historia, compañeros. En 30 años se recordará no como un simple mundial, sino como el* Legendario Mundial de Catar™*



Yo creo que será el mundial MEME. 
Llevamos 2 días y vaya cantidad de risas que nos hemos echado. Luego ya fútbol.... ya veremos, de momento poco.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

Esta imagen es REAL.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Mvcho hablar de Irán por intereses propangandísiticos pero les cae una bomba en un refinería de ARAMCO y te comes un atontado terrorista al lado del circvito de F1



Los iranís están gobernados por follacabracs pero siguen siendo Persas, filósofos, matemáticos, astrónomos, médicos.

Los sauditas son follacabracs desde que Dios creó al hombre, tienen tecnología USA pero es como darle a un mono un pentium III.

Recuerdo unas imágenes de follacabracs saudís usando los morteros alakran Españoles y aquello era como ver simios disparando aks, todo risas y alajús akbar mientras le disparaban a las montañas al tuntún.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Lo que yo me pregunto es como estos estados arabes enanos ultra ricos, tienen tanto petroleo y gas, son paises del tamaño de Murcia.


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Hay mas aficionados argentinos en la grada que los que hubo ingleses u holandeses, a esta gente le mueve demasiado el futbol.



O que les pagan para ir con su selección eso fue así en el pasado con los famosos barras bravas que iban pagados por la federación Argentina a los eventos de los mundiales lo que no sé si se sigue haciendo todavía por lo Bajini aunque evidentemente no estén estos barras bravas.
Pozdrawiam.








Los barrabravas de Argentina no pagan entradas en el Mundial de Brasil


Un millar de barrabravas de Argentina -la mafia criminal del balompié vinculada a algunos políticos y dirigentes de clubes - viajarán a Brasil para presenciar el Mundial de Fútbol




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Lo que yo me pregunto es como estos estados arabes enanos ultra ricos, tienen tanto petroleo y gas, son paises del tamaño de Murcia.



Porque sólo estás pensando en dos dimensiones pequeño padwan y la energía se extrae en el eje Y


----------



## Dr.Muller (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Lo que yo me pregunto es como estos estados arabes enanos ultra ricos, tienen tanto petroleo y gas, son paises del tamaño de Murcia.



El gas estaría antes que el país


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

La favoritísima del campeonato son una pvta banda...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

2 minutos más de añadido a sumar a los 5


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> O que les pagan para ir con su selección eso fue así en el pasado con los famosos barras bravas que iban pagados por la federación Argentina a los eventos de los mundiales lo que no sé si se sigue haciendo todavía por lo Bajini aunque evidentemente no estén estos barras bravas.
> Pozdrawiam.
> 
> 
> ...



No es lo mismo pagar un viaje y hotel en Catar, que mandarlos en autobus a un hostal favelario de Rio.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> 2 minutos más de añadido a sumar a los 5



Es que es de risa joder


----------



## pandiella (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Lo que yo me pregunto es como estos estados arabes enanos ultra ricos, tienen tanto petroleo y gas, son paises del tamaño de Murcia.



el gas hizo el pais


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Argentina vs Arabia Saudita EN VIVO ONLINE


En Jeinz Macias encontrarás todo sobre el fútbol nacional e internacional, podrás seguir a los partidos de los equipos más importantes del mundo.




re.jeinzmacias.net


----------



## Andr3ws (22 Nov 2022)

Sin penaltito.....


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Sin penaltito.....



Estaría habiendo una crisis de gobierno en Argentina


----------



## Andr3ws (22 Nov 2022)

A ver si los Aluk AkBar empatan y animan esto.


----------



## Zarpa (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No es lo mismo pagar un viaje y hotel en Catar, que mandarlos en autobus a un hostal favelario de Rio.



Depende lo que necesites sus votos.


pandiella dijo:


> el gas hizo el pais



Son los ingleses y su política del dividir y controlar los estrechos por eso no se unieron a Arabia. El petróleo vino luego.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Estaría habiendo una crisis de gobierno en Argentina



Me he reido


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Nov 2022)

Había más espectáculo en el mundial de España 82 que de momento en Qatar 2022 con eso te lo digo todo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Dr.Muller (22 Nov 2022)

No se yo argentina….
no se yo


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Estaría habiendo una crisis de gobierno en Argentina











La ministra de Trabajo señaló que bajar la inflación no es la prioridad en el mes del Mundial: “Primero que Argentina salga campeón”


A la espera de que mañana el INDEC dé a conocer el índice de precios de octubre, con un número que acercaría el IPC de 2022 a los tres dígitos, Kelly Olmos manifestó que “no va a hacer la gran diferencia” combatir la inflación en medio de la Copa del Mundo




www.infobae.com


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (22 Nov 2022)

Pues seguramente acabe perdiendo el partido Arabia, pero me estan gustando mucho, linea adelantada, fuertrs intensos, patadas, regates, hasta se atreven a tirar algun caño, amplitud, intentan desbordar....vamos q estos a Qatar si q les hacen un roto. Es q Arabia aunq se ha comido goleadas historicas (8-0 en 2002 ante alemamia y algin otro 5-0) pero siempre han estado ahí ( mitico usa 94 con alwairan o como se escroba) y no como la basura de Qatar


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

En octavos Argentina contra Francia o Dinamarca uy uy uy jugando al pasito como hoy se la van a pegar.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> En octavos Argentina contra Francia o Dinamarca uy uy uy jugando al pasito como hoy se la van a pegar.



Yo me esperaría primero a ver qué hacen Polonia y Mexico, no sea que la candidatísima no sea tan candidata


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Vaya publicidad feminazi en un anuncio de coches

Nos quejamos de España, pero bolulandia debe ser un infierno morado


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yo me esperaría primero a ver qué hacen Polonia y Mexico, no sea que la candidatísima no sea tan candidata



Onvre eso ya sería la chirigota, no son ambas demasiados fiables tampoco, solo para subirles los ánimos a los argentos, que han tenido mucha fortuna en los grupos o se la han regalado, a saber.


----------



## Silluzollope (22 Nov 2022)

Gol de Arabia Saudí


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yo me esperaría primero a ver qué hacen Polonia y Mexico, no sea que la candidatísima no sea tan candidata



Con un 1-0 contra Arabia, estará obligada a ganar los otros dos partidos


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (22 Nov 2022)

La primera sorpresa aparente


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## pandiella (22 Nov 2022)

goliando por alá!


----------



## il banditto (22 Nov 2022)

Gaaaaaal gaaaaal de sadam husseiiiinn cheeee que les susede pibes


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (22 Nov 2022)

Ojito


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Gol de Arabia Saudí



Queréis sueños húmedos


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

hostia que empatan


----------



## Granodepus (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Queréis sueños húmedos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1269220



hostia que bueno jajajajja


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (22 Nov 2022)

M imagino q acabaram gamando argentina, pero de momento priemra sorpresa dl mundoal


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Cristina despierta que entras en directo a dar un discurso a la nación


----------



## JAGGER (22 Nov 2022)

Normal. Argentina siempre ha ido de menor a mayor.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

A ver si los morapios ganan. Estan pecheando ya los argentinos, les entra el cagazo.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (22 Nov 2022)

no canteis los goles tanto, que me creia que Arabia habia metido ya 2 y me habia emocionado!


----------



## VandeBel (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Queréis sueños húmedos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1269220



Brutal. Mis dies.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Qué hora es ahora en bolulandia?


----------



## Silluzollope (22 Nov 2022)

Y otro gol de Arabia, jojojojo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Queréis sueños húmedos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1269220



Para cuando te hacen el articulo en Marca?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

CHEEEEE BOLUDO VIHTE MENUDA HUMIXASIÓN


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllll!!!!


----------



## Granodepus (22 Nov 2022)

hostia que golazo el 1-2 muhahahahha


----------



## il banditto (22 Nov 2022)

looooool otro de los follacabras


----------



## pandiella (22 Nov 2022)

reconcha!!!!


----------



## VandeBel (22 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLL


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Están jugando de miedooooooooooo los árabessssssssssssssss !!!


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (22 Nov 2022)

Nahuel y De Paul como en el atleti


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Vamoh vamohhh argentinaaa


----------



## Blackmoon (22 Nov 2022)

Ostia puta!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOL

Se han puesto los moros en modo Real Madrid

De dar peixet y luego machacar por sorpresa


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Estan preparando el helicoptero en la Casa Rosada de Buenos Aires, por si tiene que escapar el presidente.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Con un 1-0 contra Arabia, estará obligada a ganar los otros dos partidos



Pues imagina con el 1-2


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Nov 2022)

BR0000TAL, CHE


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

mi mamaaa ¿dónde está Micky Jagger? que me partoooo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Qué raro no le han pitado otro penalti a Messi, el árbitro loco porque se desmayen en el área.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (22 Nov 2022)

Los boludos siempre van al mundial hypeados y se llevan hostias de realidad, recuerdo mundial 2002 con mejor equipo que el actual.


----------



## The Replicant (22 Nov 2022)

jojojojojo esto se pone interesante


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Nov 2022)

El mejor partido del Mundial hasta ahora


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (22 Nov 2022)

banda de fracasados hijo de la gran pvta, si no le ganan a arabia saudi que se retiren


----------



## Manero (22 Nov 2022)

Por fin un partido divertido de ver en este Mundial. 

- Gol de penalti de VAR de Argentina
- 3 goles anulados a los argentinos en la primera parte
- Remontada de Arabia en 5 minutos en sus 2 primeros tiros a portería

Y aún queda media hora


----------



## Dr.Nick (22 Nov 2022)

Pero que es esto? No se suponía que iban a ganar el mundial?


----------



## JAGGER (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> mi mamaaa ¿dónde está Micky Jagger? que me partoooo



Tranquilo, es el arranque de todos los mundiales.


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Vergonzoso, los argentinos solo lanzando al hueco, con la defensa árabe adelantada, ningún pibe haciendo jugada.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Jojojo Hambrentina palmando 2-1 con Arabia jajajajaja jajajajajaja pobre gentuza su vida es una constante humillación.


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

que empata minimo Argentina ni cotiza holles


----------



## The Replicant (22 Nov 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Pero que es esto? No se suponía que iban a ganar el mundial?



se piensan que con un tio que juega andando van a ganar algo, son asi de subnormales


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Pero que coño ha pasao? he ido al super a comprar, iba ganando Argentina ganando 1-0 y ahora perdiendo 2-1 ???


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Dónde está el GOAT?

Aunque contra Arabia, llamar GOAT a alguien es peligroso


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (22 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Vergonzoso, los argentinos solo lanzando al hueco, con la defensa árabe adelantada, ningún pibe haciendo jugada.



es lo de siempre, desde que un partido se les pone complicado se esconden todos, messi ni la ha olido en los dos tiempos, menos mal que yo ya sabia que estaba acabado desde hace 6 años y no cuento para nada con el enano hormonado


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero que coño ha pasao? he ido al super a comprar, iba ganando Argentina ganando 1-0 y ahora perdiendo 2-1 ???



Los moros que se han follao al GOAT


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Cambios en Argentina. Entran Álvarez, Fernández y Martínez. Pero eshos son más italianos que españoles jajajajaja putos acomplejados de mierda jajaja.


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Nov 2022)

Cuán atractivo es el seleccionador de arabia 
no homoc


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Os lo dijeeeee

Argentina va a ser la decepción.


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Tranquilo, es el arranque de todos los mundiales.



Ya están repecheando friamente ¿eh caraestaca?


----------



## El Lonchafinista (22 Nov 2022)

Este follacabra para balones


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> se piensan que con un tio que juega andando van a ganar algo, son asi de subnormales



Messi andando ha metido un penalty le han anulado un gol y ha tenido dos a milímetros. Da mucho asco pero es bueno de cojones


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

qué paradón


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Os lo dijeeeee
> 
> Argentina va a ser la decepción.



¿Y la chorprecha?


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (22 Nov 2022)

__





» Argentina vs Arabia Saudita En Vivo | Copa Mundial Qatar 2022 | J-1 | Rojadirecta


Ver Argentina vs Arabia Saudita en vivo y gratis en Rojadirecta.




www.rojadirectaenvivo.club





gratis


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Los argentinos jugando con tres centrales y perdiendo, tremendo.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> qué paradón



Ahora es cvado aparece Alá y no entra nada


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

El gol del moro ha sido un golaso, el mejor del mundial. Jugó en el Villarreal. B


----------



## El Lonchafinista (22 Nov 2022)

Llega antes otamendi dice


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Tiene tiempo de todas formas Argentina, Arabia Saudi no es la Italia de los 90 como para echarse atras en el minuto 65. Pero tambien es cierto, que esto demuestra que el recorrida de Argentina será corto en este mundial.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Ojo que *Argentina lleva 36 partidos sin conocer la derrota *y ahora mismo está muy tocada. Tampoco pierde su primer partido en un Mundial desde 1990 y cuando nadie podía imaginar que ante Arabia pudiera pasar, se le ha torcido mucho el partido. Pero queda mucho...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Cuán atractivo es el seleccionador de arabia
> no homoc



Han dixo que esta con una negra de Senegal, mejorando la raza...


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Scagoni sigue sin adelantar líneas, que Messi lo arregle.


----------



## Granodepus (22 Nov 2022)

aprovecho el hilo para recordar que busco novia.Un saludo


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Tiene tiempo de todas formas Argentina, Arabia Saudi no es la Italia de los 90 como para echarse atras en el minuto 65. Pero tambien es cierto, que esto demuestra que el recorrida de Argentina será corto en este mundial.



no tiene futbol, y los moros, fisicamente, les dan mil vueltas, el unico que marca diferencias es di maria. Igual empaten pero la imagen ha sido pesima


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ojo que *Argentina lleva 36 partidos sin conocer la derrota *y ahora mismo está muy tocada. Tampoco pierde su primer partido en un Mundial desde 1990 y cuando nadie podía imaginar que ante Arabia pudiera pasar, se le ha torcido mucho el partido. Pero queda mucho...



Casi en el 70' no empieza a quedar tanto eh....


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> ¿Y la chorprecha?



Japón o Marruecos


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (22 Nov 2022)

que jembra argentina mas fockable


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (22 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> no canteis los goles tanto, que me creia que Arabia habia metido ya 2 y me habia emocionado!



Ahora si, jijiji



El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Los boludos siempre van al mundial hypeados y se llevan hostias de realidad, recuerdo mundial 2002 con mejor equipo que el actual.



El Argentina - England del 2002 lo vi en un bar de argentinos en Magala porque no habia otro sitio donde verlo...0-1 England...y yo con mi camiseta de England atras callao...


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Casi en el 70' no empieza a quedar tanto eh....



Ya te digo yo el descuento del partido, hasta que empate Argentina


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (22 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Ahora si, jijiji
> 
> 
> 
> El Argentina - England del 2002 lo vi en un bar de argentinos en Magala porque no habia otro sitio donde verlo...0-1 England...y yo con mi camiseta de England atras callao...



HIJO DE LA GRAN PVTA VENDE PATRIAS


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya te digo yo el descuento del partido, hasta que empate Argentina



Cholismo a mverte, pvro ADN


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

a Messi le van a reventar con estos partidos porque tendrían que ganarlos fácil para sustituirle y mira....


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Min. 70 ya ha quitado un central, los árabes debieran retrasarse, ahora las contras pueden ser malas de verdad.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (22 Nov 2022)

Dudo que los follamoros aguanten


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*Cuarto mundial de Messi anotando*


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Sale Acuña, para que lvego digan que los monguers no llegan lejos...


----------



## Euron G. (22 Nov 2022)

Dónde lo estáis viendo? Algún enlace por ahí?


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Messi con esa camiseta y pantalón enormes parece un padre tripudo jugando el domingo con los amigotes.

Maradona con chorts apretados ochenteros se lo come con patatas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Acuña

Es el toro Acuña?

Cuántos siglos tiene?


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Nov 2022)

GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 dijo:


> que jembra argentina mas fockable



otros mundiales eran un no parar de mugeronas, en este... pues eso


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Casi en el 70' no empieza a quedar tanto eh....



73, ya queda menos!

2-1 to the Towelheads!



GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 dijo:


> HIJO DE LA GRAN PVTA VENDE PATRIAS


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Dónde lo estáis viendo? Algún enlace por ahí?



por 20€ los ves todos en cualquier aparato









Gol Mundial - La App con todos los partidos del Mundial de Qatar 2022


Todo el Mundial en exclusiva y todos los partidos de España. Disponible en cualquier dispositivo: Smart TV, móviles y Tablet




golmundial.com


----------



## JAGGER (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ojo que *Argentina lleva 36 partidos sin conocer la derrota *y ahora mismo está muy tocada. Tampoco pierde su primer partido en un Mundial desde 1990 y cuando nadie podía imaginar que ante Arabia pudiera pasar, se le ha torcido mucho el partido. Pero queda mucho...



En el de 1990 Argentina llegó a la final, y el árbitro nos robó el partido.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Nov 2022)

La difernecia de goles es importante...

...que no meta otro Arabia Saudi


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Les funciona de momento el achique de espacios a los árabes pero se deja mucho hueco atrás, es un peligro.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Yo no se para que coño pierden tiempo si se estan añadiendo casi 10 minutos en todos los partidos...


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Los moros les están dando una paliza a nivel físico a los canis sudacas de mierda.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Los negros de Arabia Saudi debe ser de la etapa esclavista de la peninsula arabiga.


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

queda muchísimo para que aguanten tanto los árabes


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Tenia que haber perdido un partido antes Argentina, llegar asi al mundial con una racha tan grande, a veces te relajas y te confias


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (22 Nov 2022)

Las casas de apuestas haciendo el agosto si argentina pierde XD


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (22 Nov 2022)

Vaya falta


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Canalla el árbitro inventándose una falta peligrosa.


----------



## Andr3ws (22 Nov 2022)

Alluh Akbar!!!!!! ALLUH AKBAR!!!!!!!! 
Vamos pal Bar amegos!


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tenia que haber perdido un partido antes Argentina, llegar asi al mundial con una racha tan grande, a veces te relajas y te confias



No van a perder hoy...pero ganarlo quizá tampoco


----------



## Zarpa (22 Nov 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Vaya falta



Piscinazo


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*Buen comienzo de Argenina en Qatar*


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero que coño ha pasao? he ido al super a comprar, iba ganando Argentina ganando 1-0 y ahora perdiendo 2-1 ???



Me he ido a comer y me he quedado DE PIEDRA.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (22 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



¿ Messi ?


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

capote del arbitro


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (22 Nov 2022)

Vamos q maradona iba a fallar esa falta


----------



## Manero (22 Nov 2022)

GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 dijo:


> que jembra argentina mas fockable



Pero debe de tener el mismo problema que todas las argentinas, que empiezan a hablar y se baja toda la líbido.

Tipas más insoportables no las he conocido nunca.


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Canalla el árbitro inventándose una falta peligrosa.



Lanzada de pena por la pulga.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Regalo


----------



## El Lonchafinista (22 Nov 2022)

SMS 7878 Ayuda a Messi a tirar faltas


----------



## The Replicant (22 Nov 2022)

necesitan otro penaltyto, el enano de falta ya no llega...

taluecs


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Los negros de Arabia Saudi debe ser de la etapa esclavista de la peninsula arabiga.



Sería algún español esclavista que pasaba por allí

Que me lo ha dicho podemos


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Fueraaaaaa

Puto enano hormonado hijodeputa


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Vuelvo de la reunión, y flipo...


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Dónde lo estáis viendo? Algún enlace por ahí?











Regarder Argentine Arabie Saoudite streaming live Argentine vs Arabie Saoudite streaming direct


Suivez Argentine Arabie Saoudite Streaming HD Voir Argentine vs Arabie Saoudite Live direct Argentine vs Arabie Saoudite liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport44.buzz


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Qué penosa Argentina, sin recursos en ataque, nadie genera, nadie inventa, todo es a ver si nos cae maná del cielo.


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Y para qué tantos centros, si no tenéis ariete y remata Messi en el área pequeña jajajaja


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Y Dybala en el banquillo


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (22 Nov 2022)

¿ No fue a estos muertos a los que les metimos 6 con De Gea de portero? Que ya tiene mérito...


----------



## Manero (22 Nov 2022)

El mundo al revés, los argentinos centrando balones para el remate de cabeza de Messi. Se deben pensar que Messi es Luuk el Tronco


----------



## Patatas bravas (22 Nov 2022)

Los jugadores hambrentinos parecen famelicos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Portero!!!!

Hay que fichar al portero de los moros


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Ya avisa el árbitro que va a añadir un cuarto de hora.

INSHALLAAAAAAAAAAAH ARAB BOYSSSSSSSSSS !!!


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (22 Nov 2022)

Anoche la tv argentina un periodista creo q se llama el chavo fuck o algo asi dijo dos perlitas:

Q el partido duraria hasta q argentina metiera gol

2) q argentina tenia q dar un golpe en la mesa como england metiendo 6 


Si puedo luego subo el video


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Qué penosa Argentina, sin recursos en ataque, nadie genera, nadie inventa, todo es a ver si nos cae maná del cielo.



Hablamos de que ahí hay tipos que están llevando al Zevilla al descenso o al Atleti a la Conferens Lig, Di María está en una Juventvs derroida y la estrella del equipo no es ni la estrella del Peseyé


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

qué largo se les está haciendo a los árabes y qué corto a los argentinos


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Anoche la tv argentina un periodista creo q se llama el chavo fuck o algo asi dijo dos perlitas:
> 
> Q el partido duraria hasta q argentina metiera gol
> 
> ...



En las RRSS están muy subidos,

prácticamente creen que ganarán con la gorra.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

Se han confiado de mala manera.

Aun pueden rascar algo, pero el mensaje que mandas es lamentable... ahora ya vas sin red y los otros dos no son Arabia Saudi.


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (22 Nov 2022)

loco, es en serio esta mierda? lo peor es que el enano empastillado marcara un gol y van a encumbrarlo de nuevo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

No devuelven el balon los villeros. Tienen mucho de italia.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Hoy en Arabia fiestón y folleteo. Como son todos millonarios no me quiero imaginar las cuentas en los bares discotecas y restaurantes.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (22 Nov 2022)

Febas vacilando


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

hasta los huevos kinder de este mundial de mierda y llevamos 2 días


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Bueno España en el mundial 2010 empezo tmb perdiendo y acabo ganandolo, y en teoria Argentina es superior a Mexico y Polonia


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

El guaperas francés seleccionador de Arabia se debe follar hasta a las camellas. Lo deben violar por la calle las moras.


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno España en el mundial 2010 empezo tmb perdiendo y acabo ganandolo, y en teoria Argentina es superior a Mexico y Polonia



Ya pero si pierde hoy va obligadísima contra esos 2


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno España en el mundial 2010 empezo tmb perdiendo y acabo ganandolo, y en teoria Argentina es superior a Mexico y Polonia



Argentina tiene el peor equipo de su historia. Vas mirando en qué equipos juegan y son todos de segunda o tercera fila. Nivel muy bajo de verdad.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

8 min de descuento o hasta que empate Argentina


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno España en el mundial 2010 empezo tmb perdiendo y acabo ganandolo, y en teoria Argentina es superior a Mexico y Polonia



Ya pero con todos losrespetos, perder con suiza no es perder con arabia


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya pero si pierde hoy va obligadísima contra esos 2



Ojo con México y Polonia viendo que Argentina no es tanto,

van a salir a muerte.


----------



## The Replicant (22 Nov 2022)

con el descuento van a empalmar con el partido de las 14:00

taluecs


----------



## El Lonchafinista (22 Nov 2022)

Menudo mono el follamoros


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya pero si pierde hoy va obligadísima contra esos 2



Viéndoles hoy yo creo que no ganan ni a Polonia ni a Méjico y probablemente pierdan los dos.


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

joder lo que acaban de sacar


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Falta al portero clarísima.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> 8 min de descuento o hasta que empate Argentina



Proximo entrenador el Cholo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

8 minutos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Ni reventando al portero, meten gol los boludos


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ni reventando al portero, meten gol los boludos



Es que mínimo es amarilla


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Estoy remando y no lo puedo ver... me cago en la puta lo que me estoy perdiendo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Pitufo tiktoker


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (22 Nov 2022)

como van los moros, brutal, ni se nota el cansancio


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (22 Nov 2022)

Madre mia esto esta a la altura d camerun italia 90 y francia senegal 2002


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Suena el cholo simeone


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Ojo la leche que se ha dado el árabe, bastante peligrosa.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Ostia lo ha matao

Ojo que las dos ostias en la cabeza si se levanta es que es de goma


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (22 Nov 2022)

GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 dijo:


> como van los moros, brutal, ni se nota el cansancio



Las ganas son brutales, un asiatico metene en octavos minimo em este mundial


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Pero qué estáis hablando de hostias??? Que hay gresca o algo?


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

vaya cagada del portero ahora


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Ojo la leche que se ha dado el árabe, bastante peligrosa.



Van a añadir otra prorroga


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Estoy remando y no lo puedo ver... me cago en la puta lo que me estoy perdiendo.



en ni galera tenemos pantalla con el fútbol...


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Proximo entrenador el Cholo



No creo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Camión volquete


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (22 Nov 2022)

Van a ir a la tanda de penaltis


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

No veas, he visto por twitter el 2º gol de Arabia y menudo chicharrazo no?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Sa morido un moro


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (22 Nov 2022)

El mejor partido de lo que llevamos. Grandes los boludos.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (22 Nov 2022)

¿Qué porcentaje de la hinchada argentina son argentinos?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Camión volquete
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1269265



Tienes al power ranger verde que se ha suicidado?


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (22 Nov 2022)

que leñazo, lo dejo KO ajajajajja


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> en ni galera tenemos pantalla con el fútbol...



Qué cabrón. Nosotros tenemos una pantalla en la sala recreativa, pero no tenemos fútbol contratado ni nada, solo para ver tele o jugar a las consolas.


----------



## Ritalapollera (22 Nov 2022)

Llevan 10 minutos ya...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

Esta derrota destroza cualquier quiniela o previsión. Puede ser alomejor un empate Paco... igualmente las destroza.


----------



## Patatas bravas (22 Nov 2022)

Te pones a mirar la plantilla de hambrentina y es mediocre quitando Dybala,Messi ,Lautaro . El resto moralla paquetes del Sevilla y Atlético


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Nov 2022)

pues si que va a salir reforzado el status del leyenda de Messi con este mundial 

no lo he visto,tiene equipazo Arabia Saudita o que?


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Esto de los partidos que duran tantísimo es lo que dijo no se quién de la FIFA hace tiempo, que querían partidos más largos de los 90 min. Los hijos de perra.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Este ridícvlo sólo lo pveden mejorar Morralla y Ferran con sus skills


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Tienes al power ranger verde que se ha suicidado?



igual si rasco en la colección, sale

pero son muchas cajas las que me tocaría mirar


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> pues si que va a salir reforzado el status del leyenda de Messi con este mundial
> 
> no lo he visto,tiene equipazo Arabia Saudita o que?



No, pero han metido 2 golazos de crack


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> pues si que va a salir reforzado el status del leyenda de Messi con este mundial
> 
> no lo he visto,tiene equipazo Arabia Saudita o que?



Mamadús que corren mvcho


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Este ridícvlo sólo lo pveden mejorar Morralla y Ferran con sus skills



Arabia Saudi y Catar son objetivamente los dos peores equipos. Que te REMONTE Arabia Saudi es un tema de honor.

Y Messi agrandando su leyenda, si señor. Ni con un penalti regalado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Joder me he tenido que ponerme con una cosa del curro, vuelvo y me encuentro este show 

Nuestro muchachos ganan!!!


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Nov 2022)

Minuto 103 y se está jugando.

Que es¿? Una prorroga de dieciseisavos de final o que¿?


----------



## The Replicant (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Este ridícvlo sólo lo pveden mejorar Morralla y Ferran con sus skills



con la colaboración del gran Eric Garcia, mañana veremos si pueden superarlo...


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

Pita ya coñooooo


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ahora es cvado aparece Alá y no entra nada



Lo dicho, no entra


----------



## El Lonchafinista (22 Nov 2022)

Cuanto va a durar esta mierda?

Pita ya


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Como se llama este vehículo?


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder me he tenido que ponerme con una cosa del curro, vuelvo y me encuentro este show
> 
> Nuestro muchachos ganan!!!



La araña ha tenido el empate, pero el portero árabe las para todas


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> pues si que va a salir reforzado el status del leyenda de Messi con este mundial
> 
> no lo he visto,tiene equipazo Arabia Saudita o que?



En la primera parte parecía goleada de Argentina cómoda con dos goles anulados pero en la segunda les han sorprendido con dos buenos goles inesperados y luego ya no han podido remontar ni lo han merecido siquiera.


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (22 Nov 2022)

solo moralla y el que se empoma a la hija de amunike pueden igualar este ridiculo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

A qué hora empezaba el siguiente partido?


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Como se llama este vehículo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1269268











Retroexcavadora - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## The Replicant (22 Nov 2022)

joder el mejor partido del Mundial, sin duda


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Lol, no pita el final?


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Acabóoóóoooooooooo

Jajajajaja jajajajajaja jajajajajajaja Jajajajaja jajajajajaja jajajajajajaja Jajajajaja jajajajajaja jajajajajajaja Jajajajaja jajajajajaja jajajajajajaja Jajajajaja jajajajajaja jajajajajajaja

Putas ratas sudacas de mierda


----------



## Manero (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Este ridícvlo sólo lo pveden mejorar Morralla y Ferran con sus skills



Pues ojo mañana que España es especialista en empezar mal los torneos, y Costa Rica es bastante mejor que los árabes.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Toda la culpa del árbitro.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> En la primera parte parecía goleada de Argentina cómoda con dos goles anulados pero en la segunda les han sorprendido con dos buenos goles inesperados y luego ya no han podido remontar ni lo han merecido siquiera.



Y Messi marcando penaltitos y nada más. Todo en orden. Ya no puede engañar a nadie más, está acabado.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

La peor gentuza del planeta son los argentinos


----------



## Hermericus (22 Nov 2022)

Me recuerda aquel debut de España contra Nigeria en el 98 perdiendo, pero peor. El gol en propia meta de Zubizarreta y eso.

Pero no problem. El mundial que ganó España comenzamos perdiendo contra Suiza.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (22 Nov 2022)

Hambretinaaaaaa Boludossssssssssssss


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

VAYA PEPAPAZO EN EL MUNDIAL


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

*WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH*

*A TOMAR POR CULO EL INVICTO*


----------



## Dr.Nick (22 Nov 2022)

Más de uno habrá perdido hasta los calzoncillos con las apuestas


----------



## Mizraim (22 Nov 2022)

Como se nota que la mafia queria que los pecho frio argentinos levantaran la copa, tiempo de descuento: Hasta que Argentina marque gol.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Esperemos que en el partido de España tmb descuenten una parte de la prorroga


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Argentina no es la primera vez que se topa con un partido así. Acordaros cuando Camerún jugaron contra ellos en Italia 90


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Os imagináis un partido con dos prolongaciones de 10 minutos y la prórroga con sus añadidos

Van a tener que chutar los penalties en la play


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Nov 2022)

Vaya fracaso argento jojojo, van a estar bien los dos partidos que les quedan, bueno eso si logran puntuar VS México


----------



## ravenare (22 Nov 2022)

Argentina palma y los mandriles son felices. Son los mismos apátridas que odian a Luis Enrique por su amor al FCB. Son la misma purria que se alegran de que a Guardiola le intenten robar la bicicleta.

Mandril , mandril mandril y nada maaas. 
Ala mandril
Esto es pa ti ( platanito).


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 dijo:


> solo moralla y el que se empoma a la hija de amunike pueden igualar este ridiculo



Y Sarabia


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Argentina palma y los mandriles son felices. Son los mismos apátridas que odian a Luis Enrique por su amor al FCB. Son la misma purria que se alegran de que a Guardiola le intenten robar la bicicleta.
> 
> Mandril , mandril mandril y nada maaas.
> Ala mandril
> Esto es pa ti ( platanito).



A penas se te nota el complejo.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (22 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Minuto 103 y se está jugando.
> 
> Que es¿? Una prorroga de dieciseisavos de final o que¿?



El portero se ha quedado en el sulo 6 minutos en el mismo descuento.
A mí me parece bien que se descuente lo que hay que descontar.
No `puede ser que dejen 6 minutos, se tiren 5 perdiendo tiempo con el médico y tal y no metan más.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Felicitar a moros y boludos por regalarnos el partido mas emocionante.


----------



## Hermericus (22 Nov 2022)

Messi esta acabadisimo.

Veremos Cristiano como anda.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Nov 2022)

Las casas de apuestas ponen, ahora tras la derrota, a Argentina como tercera candidata al titulo.

No la demos por muerta, Messi puede marcar todavia 8 goles de penalty mas


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Nov 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Vaya fracaso argento jojojo, van a estar bien los dos partidos que les quedan, bueno eso si logran puntuar VS México



¿ Cuándo juega Rusia ?


----------



## ravenare (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> A penas se te nota el complejo.



El complejo de que subnormal. Yo siempre con España entrene del bosque o quién sea. Los acomplejados sois vosotros. Mandriles.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Que alguien me explique porque pone de media 10 minutos de descuento y no contento con eso llegan a los 14 minutos por si fuera ya de por si poco tiempo    joder es que todo lo que rodea a este mundial es súper denigrante


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> *WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH
> 
> A TOMAR POR CULO EL INVICTO*



Me pregunto a cuanto se pagaba en el descanso que ganaba Arabia Saudi. Antes de empezar eran 15.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Nov 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Argentina palma y los mandriles son felices. Son los mismos apátridas que odian a Luis Enrique por su amor al FCB. Son la misma purria que se alegran de que a Guardiola le intenten robar la bicicleta.
> 
> Mandril , mandril mandril y nada maaas.
> Ala mandril
> Esto es pa ti ( platanito).



Ahora sin llorar...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Nov 2022)

Si queda eliminado en grupos, me corro.

Pero si queda eliminado tras 2 partidos, ya no digo nah


----------



## Blackmoon (22 Nov 2022)

Argentina, favorita del mundial


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No van a perder hoy...pero ganarlo quizá tampoco



Pues al final han perdido, holles


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (22 Nov 2022)

Ha empezado bien la mañana en Argentina


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que alguien me explique porque pone de media 10 minutos de descuento y no contento con eso llegan a los 14 minutos por si fuera ya de por si poco tiempo    joder es que todo lo que rodea a este mundial es súper denigrante



Se paró el juego al menos 5 minutos cuando sucedió la colisión del portero con el defensa que salió en camilla.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Ha empezado bien la mañana en Argentina



Eran las 7 de la mañana en Argentina cuando empezo el partido, han madrugao pa na, y luego dicen que Dios ayuda


----------



## cebollo (22 Nov 2022)

El fútbol le debía a Messi una derrota contra Arabia Saudi.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Ha empezado bien la mañana en Argentina



Estar a las 5 de la mañana despierto para ver como palma Messi


----------



## Salsa_rosa (22 Nov 2022)

Menuda canallada lo de Gayá. Vaya hijos de puta, con uno del Farsa, Madric o Patético nunca se hubieran atrevido.


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

A cuánto se pagaba la victoria de los moros?


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Ahora los argentinos se van a remar como dios manda... quien reme claro.


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Qué cabrón. Nosotros tenemos una pantalla en la sala recreativa, pero no tenemos fútbol contratado ni nada, solo para ver tele o jugar a las consolas.



Telerremo manda!


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Nov 2022)

ahora viene lo mejor, que son los insultos de la hinchada


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si queda eliminado en grupos, me corro.
> 
> Pero si queda eliminado tras 2 partidos, ya no digo nah



Por méxico no doy un duro porque los entrena Caca Martino, pero Polonia como salga a hacer sangre se los pueden comer.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si queda eliminado en grupos, me corro.
> 
> Pero si queda eliminado tras 2 partidos, ya no digo nah



Te digo que Polonia y México van a rascar puntos con ellos.


----------



## sinosuke (22 Nov 2022)

Follacamellos 2 - Argensimios 1














.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Me reitero en lo que dije cuando Argentina iba ganando, tienen una seleccion de mierda.


----------



## cebollo (22 Nov 2022)

Me parece fatal que el México - Argentina no lo puedan perder los dos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Me parece fatal que el México - Argentina no lo puedan perder los dos.



Un empate y que clasifiquen los catalanes y los moros.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> en ni galera tenemos pantalla con el fútbol...



¿ Trabajas en un bar ?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Te digo que Polonia y México van a rascar puntos con ellos.



Si los 2 puntuan con Argentina, quedan fuera (salvo arabia suaudi 9 y los demas 2)


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Nov 2022)

Pobrecillo... En el fondo me da pena... Tanta hormona no pudo ser buena:


----------



## il banditto (22 Nov 2022)

Argentina es una banda, no sé por qué le dan tantas posibilidades, no juega a nada y no tiene ningún jugador determinante, Messi ya ha dado sus mejores 300 partidos. Se les ha visto incapaces, si el partido dura 200 minutos tampoco hubieran metido otro gol.

Es posible que no pasen de la fase de grupos pero es que aún así, dan la impresión que cualquier equipo decente los manda para casa, la verdad no les veo pasando 3 rondas cin equipos cada vez más fuertes.


----------



## artemis (22 Nov 2022)

Vengo a reirme de los que comparan al pecho frio de Messi con D10S ARMANDO MARADONA


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> A cuánto se pagaba la victoria de los moros?



No se contemplaba


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (22 Nov 2022)

Esperando ver a los argentinos analizar el desastre boludo con charlatanería pedante como ciclotímico y dicotómico


----------



## sinosuke (22 Nov 2022)

.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Qué porcentaje de la hinchada argentina son argentinos?



La mitad son catalanes.


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Siguiente partido. ... más moros


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Por méxico no doy un duro porque los entrena Caca Martino, pero Polonia como salga a hacer sangre se los pueden comer.



Eso se decía de los morvnos, pero si todos le ganan a Mexico, pasan los moros y Polonia


----------



## Patatas bravas (22 Nov 2022)

El hambrentina vs México,Polonia. Van a ser partidazos tras esta derrota


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

El invento este de que argentina con una de las peores plantillas de su historia era candidata quien lo ha promovido?


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Esperando ver a los periodistas argentinos analizar el desastre boludo con charlatanería pedante como ciclotímico o dicotómico



Las video reacciones esas de los partidos de los boludos en youtube y twitch tienen que ser gostosos eh.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Y ahora un partido de alto nivel Dinamarca-Tunez 

Joder ya era hora de ver a las grandes selecciones debutar


----------



## Manero (22 Nov 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Menuda canallada lo de Gayá. Vaya hijos de puta, con uno del Farsa, Madric o Patético nunca se hubieran atrevido.



Y que querías, que nos quedasemos solo con Jordi Alba que es un ex jugador hasta que Gayá se recuperase?? A Hugo Guillamón le ha pasado lo mismo que a Gayá y no lo han sustituido porque centrales hay de sobras si hay un problema.

Que es una putada para Gayá, pero han hecho lo correcto


----------



## Th89 (22 Nov 2022)

Espera espera, estaba en el gimnasio dando a los hierros con el partido puesto, termina uno y hace sus cosas y me meto en el Marca y veo 1-2   

Enésimo ridículo de los hambrentinos y la rata hormonada


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Hay que llevar a Messi a todos los Estadios del mundial para refrigerarlos y no contaminar.


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## VandeBel (22 Nov 2022)

Una plantilla con Molina, Pezzella, Montiel, Acosta, de Paul, Papu Guarrez... No entiendo como fuese la segunda favorita. Si los vemos jugar todas las semanas y son jugadores del montón en la Liga, que tampoco es que esté viviendo sus mejores tiempos.


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> ¿ Trabajas en un bar ?



Minibar en la despachocueva


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Imágenes de las celebraciones saudíes:


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Me cargo a Argentina, Alemania y Croacia en fase de grupos.
> 
> Dinamarca llega a la final.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1258283



Me autocito,

Decepción: Argentina
Sorpresas: Marruecos y Japón


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



El cholo aprueba estos números


----------



## Octubrista (22 Nov 2022)

Suena Simeone...

Hasta puede ser bueno para el Atleti.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Una plantilla con Molina, Pezzella, Montiel, Acosta, de Paul, Papu Guarrez... No entiendo como fuese la segunda favorita. Si los vemos jugar todas las semanas y son jugadores del montón en la Liga, que tampoco es que esté viviendo sus mejores tiempos.



Exacto,
nunca entendí ese favoritismo por Argentina,

tienen una selección nivel Croacia/Suiza pero con más marketing.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> El cholo aprueba estos números



Todo lo que tenga que ver con el Atletico, hoy dia es contaminante.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Messi esta acabadisimo.
> 
> Veremos Cristiano como anda.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (22 Nov 2022)

De los 3 goles anulados a Argentina, no hay 2 que eran legales?


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1269291



No has jugado al ajedrez en tu vida, Hulio


----------



## Patatas bravas (22 Nov 2022)

España tiene mejor plantilla y equipo que hambrentina y hambrentina es las favoritas. Lo que hace el marketing


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Ya decía yo o recordaba que no sólo era Camerún en Italia 90 y la de hoy contra Arabia Saudí en Qatar


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (22 Nov 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Menuda canallada lo de Gayá. Vaya hijos de puta, con uno del Farsa, Madric o Patético nunca se hubieran atrevido.



Si es del Madrid, no hubiese ido.


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Me autocito,
> 
> Decepción: Argentina
> Sorpresas: Marruecos y Japón



Marruecos es el tapado...


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*Declaraciones de Messi tras el partido*


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Eran las 7 de la mañana en Argentina cuando empezo el partido, han madrugao pa na, y luego dicen que Dios ayuda



Hoy es el día ideal para ir a la administración argentina a hacer cualquier trámite


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Nov 2022)

El gafe es el hijo de Amunike, que dijo que su segundo equipo en este Mundial eran los boludos....

Ese pavo da muy mal fario..


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Sabemos cuántas putitas y barquitos gostosos van a tener la plantilla y el equipo técnico de Arabia Saudí cuando llegue a su país???


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Scaloni
Peckerman
Queiroz
Tata Martino

Joder, si que están desesperadas las federaciones para contratar a semejante banda como seleccionador


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*Patinazo Mundial de Argentina*

Argentina cae con estrépito ante Arabia Saudí en su debut. El 10 marcó de penalti, pero los saudíes remontaron. Tres goles anulados por fuera de juego a la Albiceleste.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El gafe es el hijo de Amunike, que dijo que su segundo equipo en este Mundial eran los boludos....
> 
> Ese pavo da muy mal fario..



Nosotros vamos por el mismo camino que los boludos, pero dejanos camelar hasta entonces.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (22 Nov 2022)

aaaaaaaaaaaa amegoooooo
que ha cambiado a Gayá por un macaco del barsa. OTRO MACACO DEL BARSA. Ya no es que se lleve a uno del barsa, podría haberse llevado a Alonso, un tipo con experiencia. No, es que lo cambia por un macaco del filial.



Ahora sí que sí.
Ojalá hagan el ridículo


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*Luis Enrique, sobre Gayà: “Con otro jugador sí hubiera esperado”*

El seleccionador compareció en la rueda de prensa previa al estreno de España, este miércoles ante Costa Rica y aclaró la decisión tomada con Gayà: “Con el corazón seguiría aquí, pero decidí con la cabeza”.


----------



## Ritalapollera (22 Nov 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Argentina palma y los mandriles son felices. Son los mismos apátridas que odian a Luis Enrique por su amor al FCB. Son la misma purria que se alegran de que a Guardiola le intenten robar la bicicleta.
> 
> Mandril , mandril mandril y nada maaas.
> Ala mandril
> Esto es pa ti ( platanito).



Que te jodan puta rata culerda covidiota.

Da asco que siempre le regalen todo al puto hormonas y ni aún así sea capaz de ganar nada.

JÓDETE SUBNORMAL HDLGP 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenician (22 Nov 2022)

La recooooooncha de su madre.

Pechofrio's team. Jajajajajaja!!!!


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

¡La alineación de Dinamarca!

El conjunto dirigido por Kasper Hjulmand sale con su once de gala. Con la entrada de Delaney en el centro del campo, Eriksen jugará en una posición más adelantada. 

El once (5-4-1): *Schmeichel, Kristensen, Andersen, Kjaer, Christensen, Maehle, Hojbjerg, Delaney, Eriksen, Olsen y Dolberg. *








¡La alineación de Túnez!

El conjunto africano buscará dar la sorpresa con una alineación con tres centrales y aprovechando la velocidad de sus puntas en ataque. 

El once (3-4-3): *Dahmen, Talbi, Meriah, Bronn, Drager, Skhiri, Laidouni, Abdi, Ben Slimene, Msakni y Jebali. *


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Luis Enrique, sobre Gayà: “Con otro jugador sí hubiera esperado”*
> 
> El seleccionador compareció en la rueda de prensa previa al estreno de España, este miércoles ante Costa Rica y aclaró la decisión tomada con Gayà: “Con el corazón seguiría aquí, pero decidí con la cabeza”.



Con la cabeza dice.
Con un rabo de negro en la boca y a saber cuanta pasta del representante.


----------



## Ritalapollera (22 Nov 2022)

Los moros le han pegado un baño escandaloso al dios del fútbol, que ni con el árbitro regalándole faltas y penaltis ha podido empatar.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Nosotros vamos por el mismo camino que los boludos, pero dejanos camelar hasta entonces.


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Scaloni
> Peckerman
> Queiroz
> Tata Martino
> ...



Suena lotina


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y ahora un partido de alto nivel Dinamarca-Tunez
> 
> Joder ya era hora de ver a las grandes selecciones debutar



Todavía te queda mañana España...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (22 Nov 2022)

Argentina es una mierda


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡La alineación de Dinamarca!
> 
> El conjunto dirigido por Kasper Hjulmand sale con su once de gala. Con la entrada de Delaney en el centro del campo, Eriksen jugará en una posición más adelantada.
> 
> ...



Este partido si que huele a mierda.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

Dinamarca no me falles, que eres mi apuesta.


----------



## Th89 (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Luis Enrique, sobre Gayà: “Con otro jugador sí hubiera esperado”*
> 
> El seleccionador compareció en la rueda de prensa previa al estreno de España, este miércoles ante Costa Rica y aclaró la decisión tomada con Gayà: “Con el corazón seguiría aquí, pero decidí con la cabeza”.



Luis Tabique es un hijo de puta.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Suena lotina



E incluso Jémez


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Que nadie dude que el tridente de Luis Enrique es el novio de su hija, Morralla y Sarabia. En el medio Koke y Busquets y en la defensa Eric Garcia.


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## cepeda33 (22 Nov 2022)

Messi ha fracasado con Argentina

Da igual cuando leas esto.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*Messi contra la poderosa Arabia*


----------



## Albion (22 Nov 2022)

Mientras le siga esperando esto en casa a Messi le suda la polla todo.


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (22 Nov 2022)

Se viene salseito entre panchos en el twiter con el hambrentina vs méxico . Guerra civil en latinoamerica.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Nov 2022)

Jojojojojojo...

Lo veo...El Polonia - Argentina, puede provocar un cortocircuito en la neurona culé.... Va a estar divertido....


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Este partido si que huele a mierda.



No ha habido ningún partido malo todavía. Qatar los más flojos


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Nov 2022)

Mario
HACE 22 MINUTOS
En inflacion vamos primeros


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

He visto que Argentina ha ganado la posesión (69-31).


----------



## Snowball (22 Nov 2022)

Aguante Argentina!!


----------



## Aventino (22 Nov 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Mientras le siga esperando esto en casa a Messi le suda la polla todo.




Ésta lo sigue esperando en casa hasta que el enano se retire del futbol, es cuando ella pedirá el divorcio.


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El invento este de que argentina con una de las peores plantillas de su historia era candidata quien lo ha promovido?



Como no veo furgol.me tenían engañao, pero fue ver al papu ese de titular y supe q había trap


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Este era del paleti no?


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Salsa_rosa (22 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Y que querías, que nos quedasemos solo con Jordi Alba que es un ex jugador hasta que Gayá se recuperase?? A Hugo Guillamón le ha pasado lo mismo que a Gayá y no lo han sustituido porque centrales hay de sobras si hay un problema.
> 
> Que es una putada para Gayá, pero han hecho lo correcto



... Y qué hace un ex-jugador en un mundial? No hubiera sido lo lógico que fueran Gayá y Balde (o cualquier otro). 

Luis Henriquez es un mierda.


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y ahora un partido de alto nivel Dinamarca-Tunez
> 
> Joder ya era hora de ver a las grandes selecciones debutar



Ojo con Truñez que la morisma está fuerte


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Este era del paleti no?



Sí.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (22 Nov 2022)

Daniel wass a escena


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Repetirá repentinitis el erikssen?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Mientras le siga esperando esto en casa a Messi le suda la polla todo.




Es que tú date, estaba destinado a una doritera con gatos y se encuentra con esto.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



apenas se nota el chopeo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es que tú date, estaba destinado a una doritera con gatos y se encuentra con esto.



Esta es como la de iniesta, hasta que no olieron la pasta no les daban bola.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> No ha habido ningún partido malo todavía. Qatar los más flojos



 

Este es peor troll que yo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Esta es como la de iniesta, hasta que no olieron la pasta no les daban bola.



Ilustranos por favor


----------



## el ruinas II (22 Nov 2022)

¿pero quien se ha inventado la pelicula de que argentina es una de las candidatas a ganar el mundial?, porque messi-hormonado-subnormal ha hecho tres asistencias en el psye ya estan las culerdas inventandose peliculas para justificar ex-`post su teoria de mierda de que messi es elmejordetodoslostiempos cuando pele (por ejemplo) gano TRES MUNDIALES, y el enano dopado CERO


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Luis Tabique es un hijo de puta.



Pero es nvestro hijo de pvta


----------



## Topollillo (22 Nov 2022)

Os lo dije o no?, dije que Argentina tienen poca cosa, un crack mundial en decadencia, ehhhhh pero todos dandole de favorito, toma dos tazas de realidad.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ilustranos por favor



Porque eres tú 

Andrés Iniesta revela cómo enamoró a su mujer Anna Ortiz

"*Yo le eché el ojo y fue un flechazo mortal*" amor a primera vista vaya. Pero Andrés no se dejó llevar por los impulsos y no le dijo absolutamente nada. Pero por la noche empezó a realizar "*un trabajo exhaustivo*" para poder conquistarla y enamorarla.

Gracias a su amigo logró su número de teléfono y le escribió un mensaje, aunque Anna le dio largas porque en ese momento estaba con otro hombre. "*Me hizo sufrir porque no me daba bola*", cuenta el de Fuentealbilla. "Respetaba lo que tenía", contesta ella.

"*Lo mío fue un flechazo, pero ella se fue enamorando... Y eso tiene un proceso*", cuenta Iniesta, que comenzó a realizar pequeñas acciones para llegar a su corazón. Hasta que al fin llegó el día en que ella se percató de que realmente se había enamorado del jugador.

Ella se percató...

Casi na pal cuerpo foreros.


----------



## TNTcl (22 Nov 2022)

*Los criterios de desempate en la fase de grupos del Mundial: ¿quién se clasifica si empatan en puntos?*

El primer criterio de desempate es la* diferencia de gol.* Es decir, el resultado entre goles a favor de un seleccionado menos goles en contra. El equipo con diferencia más positiva, gana el desempate.
Si las selecciones tienen una misma diferencia de gol, se recurre a la *cantidad de goles a favor.* El seleccionado con más goles anotados, gana ese segundo desempate.
Si la igualdad persiste, el tercer criterio es el *resultado (o resultados) entre los equipos empatados*. La selección que haya ganado el partido directo entre ambos, se lleva el desempate. En caso de que haya más de dos selecciones empatadas, se impone el que haya sacado más puntos en esos partidos (y si hay igualdad de puntos en ese caso de múltiples equipos igualados, se recurre nuevamente a la diferencia de gol y goles convertidos, simplemente en esos partidos entre los involucrados).
Si aun así se mantiene la igualdad, el desempate tiene que ver con el *criterio de fair play*. A cada selección se le descuenta un punto de _fair play _por tarjeta amarilla, tres puntos por roja por doble amonestación, cuatro por roja directa y cinco por tarjeta amarilla más roja directa. La selección con balance más positivo, gana el desempate.
Si la igualdad se sostiene, la FIFA debe recurrir a un *sorteo*.
*****************************

Este resultado les ha puesto los dientes largos al resto. El partido de los panchos y polacos va a ser brutal...


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

El de ahora parece un partido de coña pero podrían ser unos octavos tranquilamente


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Este es peor troll que yo



Me está pagando la organización de Qatar, por ejercer de cm. 
No escatiman en gastos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Os lo dije o no?, dije que Argentina tienen poca cosa, un crack mundial en decadencia, ehhhhh pero todos dandole de favorito, toma dos tazas de realidad.



Pasa el nombre de la rubia del GIF, me gustan aniñadas, no pedo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Nov 2022)

dinamarca vs FRANCIA C


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*Se vienen las críticas al que menos las merece*


----------



## Topollillo (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pasa el nombre de la rubia del GIF, me gustan aniñadas, no pedo



No puedo, es mi novia.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (22 Nov 2022)

Messi tendra 50 años y aun habra periodistas y aficionados esperando que aparezca para resolver un partido (que no sea contra el Getafe).


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Porque eres tú
> 
> Andrés Iniesta revela cómo enamoró a su mujer Anna Ortiz
> 
> ...



Ella no le dio bola al principio... ok... no terminó ella enamorándose de él por casualidad en la 2002-2003?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Nov 2022)

esto ,esta de delantero EL KASPER dolberg el mayor fracaso de monchi......
y braiwhite?


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (22 Nov 2022)

No veo el fútbol ni sabía que jugaba Argentina contra Arabia pero después de saber esto creo que le voy a echar un vistazo a los partidos de este mundial.
Por mi parte, me alegro de que Arabia haya reventado a Argentina.

Sino fuera porque juegan España e Italia iría con los árabes en este mundial.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ella no le dio bola al principio... ok... no terminó ella enamorándose de él por casualidad en la 2002-2003?



Si forero, no hace falta decirlo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> No veo el fútbol ni sabía que jugaba Argentina contra Arabia pero después de saber esto creo que le voy a echar un vistazo a los partidos de este mundial.
> Por mi parte, me alegro de que Arabia haya reventado a Argentina.
> 
> Sino fuera porque juegan España e Italia iría con los árabes en este mundial.



Italia no juega,si tienes ganas echale una apuesta a Raúl para pichichi del mundial, esta en su mejor momento.


----------



## TNTcl (22 Nov 2022)

Algún árabe ha podido cargarse a alguna casa de apuestas hoy.

A ver si los cartagineses no sueltan otra a los vikingos...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Suena lotina



Ocasión para Lopetegui...


----------



## clemenzzza (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Porque eres tú
> 
> Andrés Iniesta revela cómo enamoró a su mujer Anna Ortiz
> 
> ...



Lei en una entrevista que la trajo de Japón un avión d juguete o maqueta porque se llamaba como ella ( ana creo que son las siglas de la compañía de vuelo ).....eso la debió hacer reír.

Enviado desde mi M2101K7BNY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Túnez manda!


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (22 Nov 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> ... Y qué hace un ex-jugador en un mundial? No hubiera sido lo lógico que fueran Gayá y Balde (o cualquier otro).
> 
> Luis Henriquez es un mierda.



Jordi Alba te vale para salir los ultimos 15 minutos cuando vas perdiendo 0-1 contra Japon.

Mas peligro en ataque que Morata si que tiene.


----------



## pandiella (22 Nov 2022)

messi, con la edad, se ha ido reconvirtiendo, y ahi esta el problema. coge un rol más central, más abajo, y no corre. no puede ser que el jugador que ocupa el centro absoluto de tu equipo no corra ni presione. es un agujero, y además obliga a reajustar el equipo según se está defendiendo o atacando, con los problemas que implica también en los cambios ataque/defensa y viceversa

en el barcelona se notaba aún mucho más. argentina aún puede ganar el mundial, pues es competición corta


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Nov 2022)

Túnez tiene dos calvos barbudos arriba, ni los distingo, pero están peleando como si fuera la yihad.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Pues parece que está enfadado...


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*Modo: Pecho Frío activado*


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Nov 2022)

https://www.fifa.com/fifaplus/en/watch/43Do27Etp3IapH0xwzbXOg



Vaya golazo el segundo


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Se sabe de qué ha pasado con el Kun? Ha realizado algún streaming por twitch o lo que sea?


----------



## Zarpa (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Se sabe de qué ha pasado con el Kun? Ha realizado algún streaming por twitch o lo que sea?



Entrevistó a Busquets y se burlaba de Torres por ser yerno de LE.


clemenzzza dijo:


> Lei en una entrevista que la trajo de Japón un avión d juguete o maqueta porque se llamaba como ella ( ana creo que son las siglas de la compañía de vuelo ).....eso la debió hacer reír.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2101K7BNY mediante Tapatalk



Le hizo reír que le metieran en el primer equipo como la de Messi.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (22 Nov 2022)

A ver si termina pronto la fase de grupos con selecciones de relleno como Argentina


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (22 Nov 2022)

Los que seguís diciendo que si Morata es malo, que si no tiene peligro, imagino que no habéis jugado al fútbol en vuestra puta vida no?

Y de todas formas, a quién pretendes poner de delantero? Al panda ese que se cagará encima contra equipos grandes? A Aspas, un tío que sólo juega en el celta, que fuera de ahí no hace una mierda?? 
O a otro negro?


Dejad de decir gilipolleces anda.


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Aspas no va a ir a la selección mientras esté Luis Enrique y ese staff técnico. Lo expliqué creo que en el hilo de la selección española.

Gerard Moreno sí lo hubiera llevado. Pena que estuvo lesionado hasta ese último partido del Villarreal en liga, donde entró en el minuto 70 y tantos.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (22 Nov 2022)

Y no os hagáis pajas. Argentina va a pasar, y seguramente primera de grupo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Veamos el tiempo de descuento que ponen


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Aspas no va a ir a la selección mientras esté Luis Enrique y ese staff técnico. Lo expliqué creo que en el hilo de la selección española.
> 
> Gerard Moreno sí lo hubiera llevado. Pena que estuvo lesionado hasta ese último partido del Villarreal en liga, donde entró en el minuto 70 y tantos.



Que coño va a llevar, si acaba de llevar al lateral del barsa B, que juga ahora algo en el primer equipo porque la otra opción es BELLERÍN.
Siempre he ido con la selección pese a todo. Pero que les den por el culo ya. Ojalá hagan el ridículo rollo 2014, pero son capaces de ganarlo y todo.

Hay alguna otra selección de la que la mitad de jugadores no sean de los 26 mejores?


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Nov 2022)

Dinamarca juega como un rodillo,con once mañacos de 1,90 arriba y abajo,jugando a pocos toques y rapido...lo único es que no tienen cracks,hay poco desequilibrio ahí arriba...


----------



## il banditto (22 Nov 2022)

Si queréis loles entrad a algún periódico argentino a los comentarios de las noticias del partido   ya se les acabó el cuento a estos vendehumos! Dibu de arquero es un fraude, el próximo partido que juegue armani. Con estos muertos imposible levantar la copa!!


----------



## audienorris1899 (22 Nov 2022)

Argentina tiene la peor plantilla mundialista desde 1990. Sus mejores jugadores son Messi y Di María que son una sombra de lo que fueron, especialmente Messi, que falleció deportivamente en Anfield y que desde entonces, aunque siga marcando goles y dando asistencias, da bastante grima verle jugar comparándole con el de sus primeros años. El otro destacable que tienen es Lautaro, pero que no es mejor que Higuaín o el Kun y de ahí para atrás es un equipo mediocre con jugadores de medio pelo como los que juegan aquí: Papu, De Paul o Nahuel Molina. Obviamente, es una sorpresa que pierdan con Arabia Saudí, pero no tanto que no lleguen muy lejos, porque venían demasiado sobrevalorados por ganar una Copa América de medio pelo.


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Dinamarca juega como un rodillo,con once mañacos de 1,90 arriba y abajo,jugando a pocos toques y rapido...lo único es que no tienen cracks,hay poco desequilibrio ahí arriba...



Inglaterra ya había marcado 3


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*De vuelta a la tierra*


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

Julio Maldonado Calvini comeprepucios del Gnomo del Winstrol le daba un 90% de posibilidades de victoria a Argentina


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Inglaterra ya había marcado 3



Hombre,Inglaterra individualmente seguro que son superiores,pero es que este equipo de Túnez también parece más rocoso que Irán,al menos corren como locos...


----------



## Phoenician (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1269291





Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1269291


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Pues la selección que domina la tunecina, los daneses dejándose hacer demasiado, si Eriksen no toma el mando lo van a pasar mal. Los africanos han dado un salto físico brutal desde Rusia, encima tienen la mayoría de la grada animando. Con todo deben aprovechar alguna los europeos, se nota bastante su calidad.


----------



## The Replicant (22 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Julio Maldonado Calvini comeprepucios del Gnomo del Winstrol le daba un 90% de posibilidades de victoria a Argentina



que se puede esperar de un puto calvo


----------



## Phoenician (22 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> De los 3 goles anulados a Argentina, no hay 2 que eran legales?



No.


----------



## Zarpa (22 Nov 2022)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Argentina tiene la peor plantilla mundialista desde 1990. Sus mejores jugadores son Messi y Di María que son una sombra de lo que fueron, especialmente Messi, que falleció deportivamente en Anfield y que desde entonces, aunque siga marcando goles y dando asistencias, da bastante grima verle jugar comparándole con el de sus primeros años. El otro destacable que tienen es Lautaro, pero que no es mejor que Higuaín o el Kun y de ahí para atrás es un equipo mediocre con jugadores de medio pelo como los que juegan aquí: Papu, De Paul o Nahuel Molina. Obviamente, es una sorpresa que pierdan con Arabia Saudí, pero no tanto que no lleguen muy lejos, porque venían demasiado sobrevalorados por ganar una Copa América de medio pelo.



Tienen que hacer limpia y poner a los jóvenes, Álvarez Foyth Garnacho... son de las más viejunas del mundial no sé si por ser amiguitos de Messi siguen muchos ahí. Ya mencionaron que los convocados de Europa son unos fracasados todos en sus clubs.


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Tienen que hacer limpia y poner a los jóvenes, Álvarez Foyth Garnacho... son de las más viejunas del mundial no sé si por ser amiguitos de Messi siguen muchos ahí. Ya mencionaron que los convocados de Europa son unos fracasados todos en sus clubs.



Así es, no ha sido solo el resultado es que el juego era pobre pobre de verdad, además jugando al pasito. En la primera parte no se ha visto chorreo, los árabes bien colocados, solo que arriesgando con la defensa adelantada que si no es por el VAR... Y después una definición que nos ha sorprendido a todos.


----------



## Chichimango (22 Nov 2022)

Con Messi siempre ocurre lo mismo. Si Argentina gana con un gol suyo de penaldo, Messi es dios. Si Argentina pierde, con todo el equipo jugando para él, sus compañeros son una banda y pobrecito Messi lo solo que está. Frionel nunca tiene la culpa de nada... sobre todo para la prensa española.

Aún así están en un grupo bastante asequible, ganando a polacos y a mejicanos pasan hasta de primeros. Eso sí: jugando como hoy, lo mismo quedan cuartos.


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Kareo (22 Nov 2022)

A los argentinos les mean en la cara la casta política para que no piensen en la inflación mientras son más pobres. Deciden evadirse con la selección, que también le mean en la cara, así que ahora son más pobres y están más cabreados.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Nov 2022)

Por fin el mundo ha descubierto la mentira De Paul y Molina. 
y la culpa era del Cholo. 

Lo malo que nos lo tendremos que comer con papas porque nadie lo querrá comprar.


----------



## Cormac (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

No homoc


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Todavía te queda mañana España...



Y al vasquísimo de Iñaki Williams, que mete un gol cada 4 partidos


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Porque eres tú
> 
> Andrés Iniesta revela cómo enamoró a su mujer Anna Ortiz
> 
> ...



Que romántico enamorarte de una que está siendo lefada por otro. 
Así luego le dio la depresión.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Y no os hagáis pajas. Argentina va a pasar, y seguramente primera de grupo.



Eso decía yo del Barça después de la tercera jornada de Champions y mira ahora.

La vida es muy perra, pero a veces, cuando menos te lo esperas, te da una alegría.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Eso no es penalty,

es totalmente involuntaria.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Suena Simeone...
> 
> Hasta puede ser bueno para el Atleti.



Que te jodan.


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Nuestros queridísimos arbitrillos hubiesen señalado ese penal del defensa danés.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Ya ni con Argentina acierta el soplapollas De Paul.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Que te jodan.



Al Cholo hay que pagarle nóminas hasta que reviente, aunque los rivales sean el Estandar de Lieja en la Conferens Lig


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*Batacazo argentino*


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Scout.308 (22 Nov 2022)

Sale el actor secundario bob


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Entra el actor secundario bob, por Dinamarca


----------



## vayaquesi (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Porque eres tú
> 
> Andrés Iniesta revela cómo enamoró a su mujer Anna Ortiz
> 
> ...



Y sólo ha metido el gol más importante del fútbol español, además de ser posiblemente el mejor jugador de la historia de este país, entonces los que no hemos hecho una mierda en la vida, qué hacemos?


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Sale el actor secundario bob



Has estado más rápido


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Por cómo ha pvesto el ojt ante Qatar yo a esos brazaletes les ponía el nombre de infantino


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Amigos acá les dejo el diario deportivo Olé de la Argentina para que la disfruten y la pasen bien rico leyendo los comentarios de los argentinos humillados. Sos regroso vite.









Diario deportivo OLE - Argentina


Olé, diario deportivo líder en Argentina. Noticias deportivas de: Fútbol local e internacional, Selección Nacional, tenis, rugby, autos y más. Entrevistas, fotos, audios y videos.




www.ole.com.ar


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Menuda reunión de estrellas tenemos sobre el césped.....


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

¿Entonces los cartagineses eran moros tunecinos de mierda? 

¿Y nos conquistaron o qué hicieron?

¿Aníbal era moro?


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Amigos acá les dejo el diario deportivo Olé de la Argentina para que la disfruten y la pasen bien rico leyendo los comentarios de los argentinos humillados. Sos regroso vite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





https://www.taringa.net/+info/ridiculo-mundial-se-acabo-la-mentira-argensimia-1-2-arabia-saudita_55s1zn


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Vaya mañaco el entrenador franchute de los follacabras,

se le adivina buen rabo.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Vaya acentazo en inglés, rompebragas, perforahimens, chad mañaco de la frans


----------



## Hamtel (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (22 Nov 2022)

Porqué odiáis tanto a Argentina?
Por Messi?
Por que son unos pesados?

En cuanto conoces a gente de otros paises te das cuenta de que son todos unos gilipollas.
A mí me caen mal, claro que sí.
Pero son de los pocos equipos blancos que quedan.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Pagaría a gusto 20€ al mes por un canal de argentinos sufriendo como perros 24 horas


----------



## Zarpa (22 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Y sólo ha metido el gol más importante del fútbol español, además de ser posiblemente el mejor jugador de la historia de este país, entonces los que no hemos hecho una mierda en la vida, qué hacemos?



Sin intención de ofender a nadie pero es que Iniesta era un calvo de 160cm con 20 años y además depresivo sin el fútbol estaría muerto en vida.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Porqué odiáis tanto a Argentina?
> Por Messi?
> Por que son unos pesados?
> 
> ...



Yo por fanáticos, son puro subdesarrollo. 
A pesar de ser blancos como tu dices que son.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Primer partido sin goles y sin prorrogas


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (22 Nov 2022)

Pues Dinamarca y Túnez van a acabar 0-0 por lo que parece.
Parece que el hecho de que los moros jueguen en casa los fortalece.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Nov 2022)

Pues ya tenemos parttido morboso el próximo de Argentina me levanto sea como sea a las 11 para verlo, soy capaz de poner el despertador del movil y todo.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Pues ya tenemos parttido morboso el próximo de Argentina *me levanto sea como sea a las 11 para verlo*, soy capaz de poner el despertador del movil y todo.



Negativo


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Penaltito de tvrno

PD No hay nada, menos mal...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Que partidazo joder!!!!! 

Menudas skills!!


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

Vaya, ahora NO se la cogen con papel de fumar... cuando más falta hace.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que partidazo joder!!!!!
> 
> Menudas skills!!



Dices lo mismo de todos los partidos !!


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1269409
> Ver archivo adjunto 1269410
> Ver archivo adjunto 1269411
> Ver archivo adjunto 1269412
> ...



En este hilo hay muchos más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Buah y ahora en un hora otro partido estelar!!!!! 
Que mundial joder!!! Síii!!! El mejor de la historia!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Los italianos viendo este montón de mierda desde casa deben estar flipando.


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

No creo que le sirva el empatito a Túnez para pasar grupo. Hay que golear a Australia y en eso veo mejor a los daneses. Claro que Ryan puede ser la sorpresa del grupo, buen portero que ha cumplido en el Copenhagen en la UCL.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (22 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Yo por fanáticos, son puro subdesarrollo.
> A pesar de ser blancos como tu dices que son.



Pues como España entonces.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Porqué odiáis tanto a Argentina?
> Por Messi?
> *Por que son unos pesados?*



Son unos brasas en las RRSS,

cansan con tanto nacionalismo y arrogancia.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Pues me alegro de que los pobres moros se lleven alguna alegría y que no siempre palmen contra los países ricos.

Qué se jodan los daneses y los listillos mariconazos como @Edu.R que siempre va de listo y decían que era favorita a ganar el mundial

A tomar por culo nórdicos alcohólicos manginas progres de mierda


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Penaltito de tvrno
> 
> PD No hay nada, menos mal...



Para caparlo si pita ese y no el anterior en área danesa.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Penaltito de tvrno
> 
> PD No hay nada, menos mal...



Que se lo hagan a Brasil ya verás cómo lo pitan.

Ya hemos visto que a los moros les van a pitar bien.
Argentina, llega a jugar contra no sé, Gales, por ejemplo, no le anulan 3 goles ni de puta coña.
El penalti este de Túnez, pues han pitado cosas peores, como el que le regalaron a Irán para que metiese goles.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Alineación México

*¡Listo el cuadro inicial de la Selección Mexicana para este partido!* Gerardo Martino manda de inicio a:

Francisco Guillermo Ochoa, Jorge Sánchez, César Montes, Héctor Moreno, Jesús Gallardo, Edson Álvarez, Héctor Herrera, Luis Chávez, Alexis Vega, Hirving Lozano y Henry Martín. 








Alineación Polonia

*Este es el 11 titular que presenta Polonia *para su primer partido de esta fase de grupos:

Wojchiech Szczesny, Matty Cash, Kamil Glik, Jakub Kiwior, Bartosz Bereszynski, Jakub Kaminsky, Grzegorz Krychowiak, Sebastian Szymanski, Nicola Zalewski, Piotr Zielinski y Robert Lewandowski.


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Aquí nos descogorciamos con lo pasado a los argentos pero los brasucas deben estar dando saltos, hasta del Pan de Azúcar se debe escuchar la juerga.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (22 Nov 2022)

Sigo diciendo que Eric García es un gran defensa, y que podría jugar perfectamente en la selección argentina


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> No creo que sirva el empatito a Túnez para pasar grupo. Hay que golear a Australia y en eso veo mejor a los daneses. Claro que Ryan puede ser la sorpresa del grupo, buen portero que ha cumplido en el Copenhagen en la UCL.




Quién coño es el Ryan ese??


xilebo dijo:


> Alineación México
> 
> *¡Listo el cuadro inicial de la Selección Mexicana para este partido!* Gerardo Martino manda de inicio a:
> 
> ...




Buah que dos equipazos...es que ves estos nombres y se nota en el ambiente que este es el mejor mundial de la historia.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (22 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Pues me alegro de que los pobres moros se lleven alguna alegría y que no siempre palmen contra los países ricos.
> 
> Qué se jodan los daneses y los listillos mariconazos como @Edu.R que siempre va de listo y decían que era favorita a ganar el mundial
> 
> A tomar por culo nórdicos alcohólicos manginas progres de mierda



Que haya empatado el primer partido, no quita que siga teniendo un equipazo.
Semifinalista de la Eurocopa. No llegó a la final porque tenía que ir INGLATERRA sí o sí.
Es candidato. 

Y no sé, pero los daneses no son ni la mitad de progres que Suecia, Noruega o mismamente España.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién coño es el Ryan ese??



El portero aussie


----------



## Madrid (22 Nov 2022)

Sólo por ver a la purria argentina llorar por el ridículo de su selección + la basura progre ahogarse en bilis hace que esta mierda de Mundial merezca la pena.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Madre mía no hay jacas en ningún partido...esto es una desgracia...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> El portero aussie



Aussie? Que es eso, una nueva consola?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién coño es el Ryan ese??
> 
> 
> 
> Buah que dos equipazos...es que ves estos nombres y se nota en el ambiente que este es el mejor mundial de la historia.



Cambia la cinta que ya cansas.


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía no hay jacas en ningún partido...esto es una desgracia...



Pues están sacando están sacando en el partido reciente, menos mal, se ve que los árabes quieren pasar por abiertos. Hay órdenes en Europa de no exhibir mucha chavala, el mundo al revés señores.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> No creo que le sirva el empatito a Túnez para pasar grupo. Hay que golear a Australia y en eso veo mejor a los daneses. Claro que Ryan puede ser la sorpresa del grupo, buen portero que ha cumplido en el Copenhagen en la UCL.



Ni Túnez ni Dinamarca pasan. Pasan Francia y Australia.


----------



## fieraverde (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Manero (22 Nov 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> ... Y qué hace un ex-jugador en un mundial? No hubiera sido lo lógico que fueran Gayá y Balde (o cualquier otro).
> 
> Luis Henriquez es un mierda.



Ahí te doy la razón, Gayá-Balde hubieran debido ser los laterales izquierdos seleccionados desde el principio. Y las 3 momias que son Alba, Busquets y Koke no debían estar ahí porque su nivel ya no da para jugar contra los grandes equipos, solo espero que jueguen lo menos posible por el bien de la Selección


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Cambia la cinta que ya cansas.




Estimado forero, que usted no sepa apreciar lo que estos equipos rodeados de estrellas sin parangón nos regalan partido tras partido es sin duda un problema de objetividad, no obstante le pido disculpas si mi comentario sobre el nivel de equipos como Arabia Saudí, catar o Senegal le ha ha hecho sentirse mal o aludido....

 

Venga coño si quieres me pongo a analizar el juego premiun de estas selecciones con jugadores tan top como "suleimi" el azote de las porterías o "mohama" el Oliver Atom catari


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (22 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Son unos brasas en las RRSS,
> 
> cansan con tanto nacionalismo y arrogancia.



Sí que son unos putos brasas.
Pero mejor ser nacionalistas y arrogantes que antinacionlistas y acomplejados como España.
A mí no me caen mal del todo. Llevan una deriva parecida a la nuestra.
Les están jodiendo bien la masonada o quién sea como a España.

Aunque quizá no me caen del todo mal porque no trato con muchos. Y no uso apenas las redes sociales.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

El día sería perfecto si ahora perdieran los narcos de mierda. Ascazo nivel dios.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Pues están sacando están sacando en el partido reciente, menos mal, se ve que los árabes quieren pasar por abiertos. Hay órdenes en Europa de no exhibir mucha chavala, el mundo al revés señores.



Lo que nos merecemos me temo.una pena.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Nov 2022)

Veamos cómo reaccionan los panchos al AUTOBÚS polaco...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía no hay jacas en ningún partido...esto es una desgracia...



Sí que hay, lo que pasa que la realización marica uropeda no te las sacan.
En un stream moro donde veo los partidos si que sacan a alguna. Antes han sacado unas cuantas danesas. Hasta un par de Túnez sin velo.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (22 Nov 2022)

Alguien va con Méjico?
O todos a simpear a Polonia reserva espiritual de Europa?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estimado forero, que usted no sepa apreciar lo que estos equipos rodeados de estrellas sin parangón nos regalan partido tras partido es sin duda un problema de objetividad, no obstante le pido disculpas si mi comentario sobre el nivel de equipos como Arabia Saudí, catar o Senegal le ha ha hecho sentirse mal o aludido....
> 
> 
> 
> Venga coño si quieres me pongo a analizar el juego premiun de estas selecciones con jugadores tan top como "suleimi" el azote de las porterías o "mohama" el Oliver Atom catari



Es la primera fase de un mundial, pocos mundiales has visto tú porque son todos así en la fase de grupos, alguna sorpresa y partidos en su mayoría insulsos.

Es igual que la xempions es un auténtico bodrio hasta que se acaba la fase de grupos.

Y es que ni acabó la primera jornada.

Pareces disminuído o algo, recupérate pronto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Sí que hay, lo que pasa que la realización marica uropeda no te las sacan.
> En un stream moro donde veo los partidos si que sacan a alguna. Antes han sacado unas cuantas danesas. Hasta un par de Túnez sin velo.



Joder pues aquí en gol mundial solo sacan a los del pijama blanco....


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Alguien va con Méjico?
> O todos a simpear a Polonia reserva espiritual de Europa?



Yo voy con México


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía no hay jacas en ningún partido...esto es una desgracia...



Unas tunecinas han sacado, y nada destacable


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



No se por que se sorprenden tanto por De Paul, si ha estado en la linea de lo que juega en el atletico


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder pues aquí en gol mundial solo sacan a los del pijama blanco....



Para seguir con la matraca de ES QUE NO RESPETAN LOS DERECHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS

ES QUE NO DEJAN A LAS MOJEREES IR AL MONDIAAAAAAL

NI A LOS HEEEEYS


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (22 Nov 2022)

Historial de México en primera fase contra los equipos top de su grupo:

1994: 1-1 con Italia
1998: 2-2 con Holanda
2002: 1-1 con Italia
2006: pierde 1-2 con Portugal
2010: gana 2-0 a Francia
2014: 0-0 con Brasil
2018: gana 1-0 a Alemania

Luego puede sacar peores resultados contra equipos más débiles, pero en primera fase siempre es un tocapelotas para los tops. Y Argentina llega con 0 puntos a su partido contra México...

Que todo lo anterior no quiere decir nada, lo he puesto para contribuir a la cultura futbolística de los foreros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Los superfavoritos se han comido una mierda pero bien grande. Igual pensaban que esto es como esa competición de chichinabo que juegan en Letrinoamérica.


----------



## TNTcl (22 Nov 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1269459



La foto es la hostia, felicidades.

3 machos alfa, niños,... 1 viuda, varios harenes.

Y al lado de la viuda está


fieraverde dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1269459



La foto es genial, felicidades. 

Harenes, machos alfa, viudas, etc... 

Y... cómo no, el Señor Barragán...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Y sólo ha metido el gol más importante del fútbol español, además de ser posiblemente el mejor jugador de la historia de este país, entonces los que no hemos hecho una mierda en la vida, qué hacemos?



Eso fue antes mindungui, no le queria cuando Iniesta no era nadie.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Sí que son unos putos brasas.
> Pero mejor ser nacionalistas y arrogantes que antinacionlistas y acomplejados como España.
> A mí no me caen mal del todo. Llevan una deriva parecida a la nuestra.
> Les están jodiendo bien la masonada o quién sea como a España.
> ...



Los españoles son el otro extremo,

si no llevan a Lucas Vázquez y Nacho ya odian a la selección,

al final son iguales de monguers pero con distintos intereses.


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Guapo inicio de mundial, a pesar de @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Snowball (22 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Los españoles son el otro extremo,
> 
> si no llevan a Lucas Vázquez y Nacho ya odian a la selección,
> 
> al final son iguales de monguers pero con distintos intereses.



Yo conozco a uno que se negó a ver los partidos de la seleccion en 2008 porque no iba Raúl...

Menudo owned se comió


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Los españoles son el otro extremo,
> 
> si no llevan a Lucas Vázquez y Nacho ya odian a la selección,
> 
> al final son iguales de monguers pero con distintos intereses.



Nacho sirve para todo...solo se le odia por ser del Madrid


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Nacho sirve para todo...solo se le odia por ser del Madrid



Nacho es cuarto central en el Madrid


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Yo conozco a uno que se negó a ver los partidos de la seleccion en 2008 porque no iba Raúl...
> 
> Menudo owned se comió



No es lo mismo ..a baúl era un cáncer


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Nacho es cuarto central en el Madrid



Ya pero sirve para todo ...como en el 2018 que metió un golazo que no fue el top 10 por qué la FIFA estaba gozando con el billón de dólares quataries


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*La diferencia entre las dos selecciones del golfo pérsico*


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Porra Mexico-Polonia?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Viva México, cabrones


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Yo conozco a uno que se negó a ver los partidos de la seleccion en 2008 porque no iba Raúl...
> 
> Menudo owned se comió



Mi cuñado era un brasas de esos antiespaña por el tema Baúl.


----------



## Snowball (22 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No es lo mismo ..a baúl era un cáncer



Si no digo q no

Pero el subnormal se perdió a la mejor España de todos los tiempos por ser un madridista fanático... menudas risas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## kabeljau (22 Nov 2022)

LA PENÍNSULA DEL INFIERNO.
Fernando López-Mirones.

Un detalle para los aficionados al fútbol que no hayan estado en Arabia.
Conozco muy bien Catar desde que se escribía con C, lo exploré de arriba a abajo (es poco más grande que Murcia) para rodar un documental que finalmente no salió.
Es algo de lo que no se habla pero que puede afectar enormemente a los deportistas.
En Doha la temperatura exterior se pone en 39-45º C desde muy pronto por la mañana hasta avanzada la noche. Es difícil de entender si no se ha vivido el clima súper extremo del desierto.
No es un “hace calor” como lo entendemos en España o en México, es algo demencial, insoportable, contrario incluso a poder pensar con claridad.
Por ese motivo todos los edificios, hoteles, instalaciones, casas, etc están permanentemente con unos aires acondicionados potentísimos que a menudo rondan los 20ºC.
Una diferencia térmica de 25ºC entre salir un momento al jardín del hotel o bajar del coche, y entrar de nuevo en otro refrigerador gigante es enormemente lesivo para el sistema respiratorio humano, sobre todo para los futbolistas que llegan de Europa y no están acostumbrados a ello. La sequedad, los hongos y las bacterias de esos aires acondicionados son muy agresivos.
Fíjense cómo será este calor, que los vehículos están dotados de serie de un mando que enciende el aire acondicionado del coche a distancia para que se enfríe minutos antes de que el conductor entre en él, es decir, hay que enfriar el coche si uno no quiere morir literalmente de un golpe de calor al entrar al coche. Un vehículo negro aparcado en la calle puede alcanzar fácilmente los 70ºC. Imagínense a una persona que salga del hotel a 20ºC con prisa y entre en un coche a 70ºC. Es literalmente meter la cabeza en un horno de asar corderos de Burgos.
Pues bien, todas estas delegaciones y deportistas llegan allí de pronto desconociendo todo esto, se visten inadecuadamente, entran y salen, pasean, entrenan, pasan del campo de fútbol a los vestuarios, beben líquidos helados, etc.
Las probabilidades de cogerse una faringitis, una neumonía o cualquier otra afección respiratoria son enormes.
No es un lugar para hacer deporte, ni para trabajar al aire libre durante el día, por eso miles de trabajadores pakistaníes murieron de calor obligados a construir a la intemperie.
Le aseguro que cientos de futbolistas van a tener problemas estos días. Pero no solo respiratorios, también musculares. Estos cambios bruscos de temperatura rompen las fibras, los tendones y obligan a todo el organismo a un esfuerzo al que no está aclimatado.
Los periodistas deportivos, que tan ansiosos están buscando contenidos para rellenar sus largas horas de televisión y radio, deberían hablar de esto también, porque es una circunstancia limitarte que va a influir radicalmente en todo lo demás.
El clima de Arabia es un infierno descomunal, por eso todos los pueblos que allí estuvieron eran nómadas, jamás permanecían todo el año en el mismo sitio. Ni con dromedarios (no me digan camellos por favor, los camellos tienen dos gibas) y toda su indumentaria adaptada a moverse bajo un gurruño de tela aislante, consiguieron nunca asentarse antes de la existencia de medios de refrigeración.
Nada comparable al trópico, donde por las tardes llueve y algo refresca, nada salvo otros desiertos secos como Atacama o Death Valley en California. Aquello es un lugar para demonios.
Un futbolista de Madrid, por ejemplo, que esté sometido a refrigeración durante todo el día y la noche, entrando y saliendo al exterior, aunque sea por minutos, y exponiendo su fisiología a algo tan antinatural, enferma o se debilita casi con toda seguridad. Lo verán ustedes, recuerden donde lo leyeron.

Un aullido (Fernando López-Mirones, canal de Telegram EL AULLIDO)


----------



## Snowball (22 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No es lo mismo ..a baúl era un cáncer



Si no digo q no

Pero el subnormal se perdió a la mejor España de todos los tiempos por ser un madridista fanático... menudas risas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Nov 2022)

Veamos cómo superan los panchos el autobús polaco.?...
Polacos de 192 de centrales y mediocampo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Me identifico más con Mexico que con Polonia.


----------



## vayaquesi (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Eso fue antes mindungui, no le queria cuando Iniesta no era nadie.



Venga vale, te lo compro, aun así que entendemos por "cuando Iniesta no era nadie"?  

Porque en cualquier barrio del montón un tío que juega en tercera es el más popular del lugar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Vamos México!!!!! A por el jodorisky!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Venga vale, te lo compro, aun así que entendemos por "cuando Iniesta no era nadie"?
> 
> Porque en cualquier barrio del montón un tío que juega en tercera es el más popular del lugar.



Para las bigotudas hipergamicas igual no era suficiente. La pancha de Messi, cuando este se fue a España a jugar en el Barcelona, el piojo ya lamia el suelo por donde pasaba la otra y esta no le hacia ni puto caso, y hablamos de una piba de barrio de mierda argentino.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (22 Nov 2022)

Vamos POLONIAAAA


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Anda que meterse de apodo el Memo Ochoa jejeje


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Si se les diera todo tan bien como se les da putear, los argentinos serian mas ricos que los noruegos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Joder por fin se escucha a una aficion
animar en el mundial, menos mal que dentro dentro de 4 años hacen estos el mundial y vemos jacas y balaceras


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (22 Nov 2022)

A ver saquemos las calculadoras ya el primer dia. Q interesa aqui si uno fuera argentino? O si uno fuera arabe?

Argentino: q empaten

Arabe: q gane mexico no?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

No se con quien ir, si con la Nueva España con muchos desagradecidos o con los polacos los cuales me dan lo mismo. Supongo que ire con los mexicanos y a ver si Argentina se elimina.

1-2 para los desagradecidos.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

A mí me da corte y mal rollo que los mejicanos se llamen como nosotros. Luego dicen que les pidamos perdón, no te jodes, si son españolazos de mierda mezclados con indias. Esa alineación tan española no las ves ni en el Pedroñeras FC.

ALINEACIÓN INICIAL
13 G. Ochoa
15 H. Moreno
3 C. Montes
23 J. Gallardo
19 J. Sánchez
4 Edson Álvarez
24 L. Chávez
16 H. Herrera
10 Alexis Vega
20 H. Martín
22 H. Lozano

SUPLENTES
1 A. Talavera
12 R. Cota
6 G. Arteaga
26 K. Álvarez
2 N. Araujo
5 J. Vásquez
17 O. Pineda
7 L. Romo
14 E. Gutiérrez
18 A. Guardado
8 C. Rodríguez
25 R. Alvarado
11 R. Funes Mori
21 U. Antuna
9 R. Jiménez


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> A ver saquemos las calculadoras ya el primer dia. Q interesa aqui si uno fuera argentino? O si uno fuera arabe?
> 
> Argentino: q empaten
> 
> Arabe: q gane mexico no?



A los dos les conviene el empate.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (22 Nov 2022)

Y en vomistar el trepa del Robert Moreno...usó la muerte de la hija de luis enrique para estar allí en Qatar como seleccionador....pasa el tiempo y ....de comentarista en Vomistar.....trepa!!! ( Y entre medias hunde al granada)


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



    joder la paz Vega ya no está en su prime


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

México juega a ráfagas,

son peligrosos en las contras y a balón parado.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No se con quien ir, si con la Nueva España con muchos desagradecidos o con los polacos los cuales me dan lo mismo. Supongo que ire con los mexicanos y a ver si Argentina se elimina.
> 
> 1-2 para los desagradecidos.



Siempre contra los panchos en primer lugar. Panchitada lo puto peor el mayor enemigo de España. Polonia no le interesa a nadie pero las polacas alguna está muy buena y salen bien de precio.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Y en vomistar el trepa del Robert Moreno...usó la muerte de la hija de luis enrique para estar allí en Qatar como seleccionador....pasa el tiempo y ....de comentarista en Vomistar.....trepa!!! ( Y entre medias hunde al granada)



Lucho no me cae muy bien, pero reconozco que es un buen entrenador y un tío que va de cara.

El otro subnormal no sabía quien era hasta que cogió la selección cuando a LE se le murió su hija, el bochorno que vino después fue para fusilarlo y enterrarlo en el olvido, menudo sinvergüenza.


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Que total para los saudíes como si se acaba el Mundial mañana, tienen el éxito conseguido ocurra lo que ocurra a partir de ahora.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (22 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> México juega a ráfagas,
> 
> son peligrosos en las contras y a balón parado.



Los polacos bajitos no son


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Han tenido fortuna los argentos, Méjico y Polonia selecciones bastante vulgares.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*Acuerdo City-Guardiola*

Tanto el Manchester City como Pep Guardiola han acordado que el catalán amplíe su contrato dos temporadas más, permaneciendo en el Etihad Stadium hasta 2025.


----------



## cebollo (22 Nov 2022)

Me identifico más con los polacos porque mido más de 1,70 m.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (22 Nov 2022)

Estoy seguro que hoy a la seguridad catarí se le han debido colar en el estádio centenares de argentinos gays.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (22 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Lucho no me cae muy bien, pero reconozco que es un buen entrenador y un tío que va de cara.
> 
> El otro subnormal no sabía quien era hasta que cogió la selección cuando a LE se le murió su hija, el bochorno que vino después fue para fusilarlo y enterrarlo en el olvido, menudo sinvergüenza.



Totalmente de acuerdo. A mi me da igual como es Luis Enrique, pero prefiero un hijo de p. Q vaya de cara (Mourinho, Luis Enrique, Zlatan, Cristiano, Sampaoli) q un falso q en publico dice lo q de verdad no piensa( Guardiola, Valdano, Butragueño,...)

Incluso no hace falta q sean hijos d p xq quizas los ejemplos q he puesto no me caen muy bien, pero por poner algun ejemplo de gente q va de cara y si me cae bien, Futre, Zidane, Txingurri Valverde, el entrenador del Burgos q no me acuerdo como se llama,...ahhh y por supuesto el Diego qepd! (Aunq sus ultimos años fueron para olvidar)


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Los polacos bajitos no son



No importa,

México tira muchos melones al área, no elabora nada,
a la que pueden la cuelgan, pueden agarrar rechaces,

además las jugadas a balón parado pueden ser estudiadas y planeadas.

(Siempre juegan así, a ráfagas y muy intensos)


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Ahora en serio, ¿no tenéis la sensación de que en la selección mejicana se llaman siempre igual, mundial tras mundial, aunque pasen cien años?

Da la impresión de que Méjico la conquistaron los garrulos de dos pueblos de Extremadura y los apellidos son siempre los mismos, los típicos castellanos más vistos. En la selección española hay mucha más variedad, pero los mejicanos se llaman IGUAL toda la puta vida de la historia de los mundiales.

ALINEACIÓN INICIAL
13 G. Ochoa
15 H. Moreno
3 C. Montes
23 J. Gallardo
19 J. Sánchez
4 Edson Álvarez
24 L. Chávez
16 H. Herrera
10 Alexis Vega
20 H. Martín
22 H. Lozano

SUPLENTES
1 A. Talavera
12 R. Cota
6 G. Arteaga
26 K. Álvarez
2 N. Araujo
5 J. Vásquez
17 O. Pineda
7 L. Romo
14 E. Gutiérrez
18 A. Guardado
8 C. Rodríguez
25 R. Alvarado
11 R. Funes Mori
21 U. Antuna
9 R. Jiménez


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Tiene pinta de 0-0 brutal


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (22 Nov 2022)

Zzzzz


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Pues me alegro de que los pobres moros se lleven alguna alegría y que no siempre palmen contra los países ricos.
> 
> Qué se jodan los daneses y los listillos mariconazos como @Edu.R que siempre va de listo y decían que era favorita a ganar el mundial
> 
> A tomar por culo nórdicos alcohólicos manginas progres de mierda



Yo no he dicho que sea favorita, he dicho que es mi apuesta personal, y lo sigue siendo.

Todavía quedan muchas tardes para que comas rabo vikingo, relájate.


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tiene pinta de 0-0 brutal



Lo peor no es que suceda eso sino que ambas lo dan por bueno, para que se sepa sus aspiraciones cuales son, no hacer el ridículo en un Mundial.

A ver si me engaño y espabila alguna de las dos.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tiene pinta de 0-0 brutal



Polonia que no quiere el balón,

y México que no es capaz de elaborar nada,

pelea de inválidos,

aunque México parece que lleva la iniciativa,

algún gol caerá. (de rebote)


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## IVNP71 (22 Nov 2022)

Vamos Polonia!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## fachacine (22 Nov 2022)

Con la pifia de Argentina queda en evidencia el 95% de los "analistas" futbolistos de los mierda de comunicación, el puto calvo Maldini el primero. Siempre que se habla de Argentina el discurso es pasional, irracional, sentimental, nunca se entra a analizar al detalle si juegan bien, si sus jugadores son buenos, nada.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Esta es la selección de México del Mundial de 1930. Que por cierto fue el primer partido del primer mundial, y lo perdieron 4-1. Tienen el récord de más derrotas en los mundiales, con 27. Nadie ha perdido más partidos que ellos.

Vean como se llaman siempre igual.

1 Óscar Bonfiglio Portero 25 2 Club Deportivo Marte
2 Raymundo Rodríguez Mediocampista 25 1 Club Deportivo Marte
3 Efraín Amezcua Mediocampista 23 2 Club de Fútbol Atlante
4 Dionisio Mejía Delantero 23 1 Club de Fútbol Atlante
5 Felipe Olivares Delantero 20 1 Club de Fútbol Atlante
6 Felipe Rosas Mediocampista 20 3 Club de Fútbol Atlante
7 José Ruiz Delantero 26 2 Club Necaxa
8 Roberto Gayón Delantero 25 2 Club América
9 Luis Pérez González Delantero 23 2 Club Necaxa
10 Rafael Garza Gutiérrez Defensa 27 3 Club América
11 Alfredo Sánchez Defensa 30 3 Club América
12 Hilario López Delantero 23 3 Club Deportivo Marte
13 Francisco Garza Gutiérrez Defensa 26 1 Club América
14 Manuel Rosas Sánchez Defensa 18 3 Club de Fútbol Atlante
15 Juan Carreño Sandoval Delantero 23 3 Club de Fútbol Atlante
16 Jesús Castro Delantero - 0 Club Necaxa
21 Isidoro Sota García Portero 28 1 Club América
DT Juan Luque de Serrallonga









Wikiwand - México en la Copa Mundial de Fútbol


Wikiwand is the world's leading Wikipedia reader for web and mobile.




www.wikiwand.com


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



El comepollas de Messi,

lleva un mes poniendo a Argentina como invencible,

cuando una Croacia o Serbia les pueden ganar perfectamente.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tiene pinta de 0-0 brutal



Lewi marcará


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Nov 2022)

Lo de Polonia es decepcionante a más no poder, vale que no son Alemania o Brasil, pero joder, casi todos juegan en equipos buenos de ligas buenas, tienen un delantero megatop, y no juegan a nada. Y no lo digo por hoy, hace años que son así.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (22 Nov 2022)

México siempre me gusta como juega.
Con empaque. Siempre guerrilleando la bola wey.
Muy equilibrado.
No suelen dar partidos aburridos.
Lo que pasa que nunca tienen a un superclase que decida partidos.
De ser así, lleagrían bastante más lejos.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El comepollas de Messi,
> 
> lleva un mes poniendo a Argentina como invencible,
> 
> cuando una Croacia o Serbia les pueden ganar perfectamente.



Madre mía el subnormal de Maldini jajaja encima se maza a los 60 calvazo y con cuello de vieja, qué ascazo da el hijo de puta antimadridista de Leganés. Debería arrasarse nuclearmente Leganés cuando vaya a comer con sus hermanos los domingos.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (22 Nov 2022)

Espero que España to0me buena nota de lo que ha pasado con Argentina. No es la priemra vez que pasa, ni sra la última, que se pierde el primer partido.

A veces se pasa, como cuando perdimos contra Suiza y otras para casa, como contra Nigeria.

Hay que salir a por todas porque si no ganamos a Costa Rica podemos tener un buen problema, ya que eso nos obligaría a ganar a Alemania.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

El VAR en el Argentina - Arabia Saudi


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (22 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo de Polonia es decepcionante a más no poder, vale que no son Alemania o Brasil, pero joder, casi todos juegan en equipos buenos de ligas buenas, tienen un delantero megatop, y no juegan a nada. Y no lo digo por hoy, hace años que son así.



Justo lo que digo de México arriba, con Polonia me pasa lo contrario.
Son sopríferos. No juegan a nada. Y nunca pasan de ronda. Es que no meten ni goles.


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Ahora en serio, ¿no tenéis la sensación de que en la selección mejicana se llaman siempre igual, mundial tras mundial, aunque pasen cien años?
> 
> Da la impresión de que Méjico la conquistaron los garrulos de dos pueblos de Extremadura y los apellidos son siempre los mismos, los típicos castellanos más vistos. En la selección española hay mucha más variedad, pero los mejicanos se llaman IGUAL toda la puta vida de la historia de los mundiales.
> 
> ...



Jajaja como los nombres chotos del PES

Castolo, Minanda, Ziderm, Radolno, Nadolrino, Ravoldi, Facu


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Espero que España to0me buena nota de lo que ha pasado con Argentina. No es la priemra vez que pasa, ni sra la última, que se pierde el primer partido.
> 
> A veces se pasa, como cuando perdimos contra Suiza y otras para casa, como contra Nigeria.
> 
> Hay que salir a por todas porque si no ganamos a Costa Rica podemos tener un buen problema, ya que eso nos obligaría a ganar a Alemania.



No es eso. Se ha visto que no tienen el menor nivel. Que son muy muy malos e impotentes. España nunca ha perdido de esa manera en un mundial ni contra las grandes, siempre se ha dejado los huevos. Argentina no tiene nada, no tiene centrocampistas ni laterales de nivel. Y los delanteros están muy mayores.


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo de Polonia es decepcionante a más no poder, vale que no son Alemania o Brasil, pero joder, casi todos juegan en equipos buenos de ligas buenas, tienen un delantero megatop, y no juegan a nada. Y no lo digo por hoy, hace años que son así.



Hombre, tampoco son ligas tan buenas ni son tan buenos ellos menos Milik, Lewy y el portero de nombre impronunciable. Pero sí te doy la razón en que no saben hacer equipo ni muestran nunca ambición.


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## 11kjuan (22 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> No es eso. Se ha visto que no tienen el menor nivel. Que son muy muy malos e impotentes. España nunca ha perdido de esa manera en un mundial ni contra las grandes, siempre se ha dejado los huevos. Argentina no tiene nada, no tiene centrocampistas ni laterales de nivel. Y los delanteros están muy mayores.



Comparar a Argentina con España es como comparar a Dios con un gitano.

España desde Sudáfrica no ha pasado de Octavos. Los argentinos aún con paquetes, viejos y jugadores del patético te compiten.

Si los argentinos dicen de sus jugadores que son unos pechos fríos los nuestros es que ya directamente carecen de espíritu y alma


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Pues oyes pagar 20€ en Gol Mundial por ver todo el mundial en 4K (se ve de la hostia en mi tele 4K) y en el tablet y el móvil o el portátil me parece que está bien.

Antes iban unos viendo el partido en el móvil en el autobús, no está nada mal. 20€ es muy aceptable.

¿Lo habéis pagado?


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Comparar a Argentina con España es como comparar a Dios con un gitano.
> 
> España desde Sudáfrica no ha pasado de Octavos. Los argentinos aún con paquetes, viejos y jugadores del patético te compiten.



Debes estar borracho o ser un puto sudaca. España se mea en el currículum de Hambrentina.


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Debes estar borracho o ser un puto sudaca. España se mea en el currículum de Hambrentina.



Ni lo uno ni lo otro.
España en el fútbol da la mugre.
Entiendo que su fanatismo no le deje ver.

Espero que no haya apostado que España pasa de cuartos


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Hombre, tampoco son ligas tan buenas ni son tan buenos ellos menos Milik, Lewy y el portero de nombre impronunciable. Pero sí te doy la razón en que no saben hacer equipo ni muestran nunca ambición.



A ver, en el campo ahora mismo aparte de Lewandowski y el portero, está el cerebro del Nápoles, que va primero en Italia con 8 puntos sobre el segundo, otros 2 o 3 jugadores de Serie A, un tío del Aston Villa, otro del Wolfsburgo, otro del Feyenoord... Como digo, no son Brasil, pero no me jodas que no da para mucho más de lo que estamos viendo.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Dr.Muller (22 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Tranquilo, es el arranque de todos los mundiales.



Jojojojo


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Nada, bodorrio de partido como estaba previsto y este empate a los argentos les viene de película. Si en vez de Polonia hubiese sido una Croacia, una Dinamarca, algo habrían rascado. Y los mejicanos lo de siempre, no tienen que sudar nada para llegar a un Mundial, luego su calidad sigue siendo la misma de mala.


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A ver, en el campo ahora mismo aparte de Lewandowski y el portero, está el cerebro del Nápoles, que va primero en Italia con 8 puntos sobre el segundo, otros 2 o 3 jugadores de Serie A, un tío del Aston Villa, otro del Wolfsburgo, otro del Feyenoord... Como digo, no son Brasil, pero no me jodas que no da para mucho más de lo que estamos viendo.



Sí, me olvidé de Zielinski.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

He estado en el partido bueno y me estoy ahorrando la morralla


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (22 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Pues oyes pagar 20€ en Gol Mundial por ver todo el mundial en 4K (se ve de la hostia en mi tele 4K) y en el tablet y el móvil o el portátil me parece que está bien.
> 
> Antes iban unos viendo el partido en el móvil en el autobús, no está nada mal. 20€ es muy aceptable.
> 
> ¿Lo habéis pagado?



Prefiero la opción de verlo gratis. Me la suda ver un Dinamarca-Túnez en 4K, sinceramente. Y las semis y final me las veré en el bar.


Joder, qué malos son los mexis... y de los polacos ya ni hablamos. Nivelazo de Mundial. Al menos dará memes por un tubo.


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Han prohibido en Catar la entrada de aficionadas polacas?


----------



## Oteador (22 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Ahora en serio, ¿no tenéis la sensación de que en la selección mejicana se llaman siempre igual, mundial tras mundial, aunque pasen cien años?
> 
> Da la impresión de que Méjico la conquistaron los garrulos de dos pueblos de Extremadura y los apellidos son siempre los mismos, los típicos castellanos más vistos. En la selección española hay mucha más variedad, pero los mejicanos se llaman IGUAL toda la puta vida de la historia de los mundiales.
> 
> ...



En España se utilizan nombres deportivos, véase, Xavi-Raul-Michel-Chendo,etc...
Si utilizaran el apellido te saldrían un millón de Hernandez, Gonzalez, Pérez, Jimenez, ETC y daría la misma impresión que con México


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Nov 2022)

Están haciendo cuentas: Los dos cuentan con ganar a Arabia Saudí (normal). A los dos les vale el empate con Argentina, que va a jugar a la desesperada y van a dejar mucho atrás. Si empatan hoy entre los dos, básicamente obligan a Argentina a ganar los dos partidos, porque con 4 puntos tendrían chunguérrimo pasar por golaverage.

Méjico lo está intentando y los honra, pero esto va a ser pasteleo máximo a partir del minuto 60.


----------



## FROM HELL (22 Nov 2022)

Pensaba que argentina estaba en el grupo de tunez y dinamarca. Porque asi ya estarian con medio pie fuera. 

En el grupo este de mejico y polonia lo tiene un poco mejor. Mexico arriba no tiene nada y Polonia no llega arriba.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Están haciendo cuentas: Los dos cuentan con ganar a Arabia Saudí (normal). A los dos les vale el empate con Argentina, que va a jugar a la desesperada y van a dejar mucho atrás. Si empatan hoy entre los dos, básicamente obligan a Argentina a ganar los dos partidos, porque con 4 puntos tendrían chunguérrimo pasar por golaverage.
> 
> Méjico lo está intentando y los honra, pero esto va a ser pasteleo máximo a partir del minuto 60.



O sea que no entra en los planes que los que pasen sean los moros...


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Qué raro, creía que habría mezcladas algunas fulanas para ambientar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Nov 2022)

Jeje nutrición los panchos se topan con el autobús polaco ..justo como España el año pasado


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## FROM HELL (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Lo de la puerta es muy occidental y muy paco.

Si no salen a pegar tiros al cielo con los kalashnikov, no son follacabras 

Es todo mentira en este mundial, joer.


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Jeje nutrición los panchos se topan con el autobús polaco ..justo como España el año pasado



Muchos equipos de este Mundial van a disponer de un fuerte trabajo defensivo atrás y se acabó. A ver si suena la flauta.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> En España se utilizan nombres deportivos, véase, Xavi-Raul-Michel-Chendo,etc...
> Si utilizaran el apellido te saldrían un millón de Hernandez, Gonzalez, Pérez, Jimenez, ETC y daría la misma impresión que con México



De hecho Xavi y Chicharito se llaman igual 
Javier Hernández.


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Lo de la puerta es muy occidental y muy paco.
> 
> Si no salen a pegar tiros al cielo con los kalashnikov, no son follacabras
> 
> Es todo mentira en este mundial, joer.



En twitter he visto varios videos pegando tiros al cielo.

Puse uno en la página de atrás.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Muchos equipos de este Mundial van a disponer de un fuerte trabajo defensivo atrás y se acabó. A ver si suena la flauta.



Que es lo que lleva sufriendo España desde 2009...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

los moros si le echan cojones otra vez pasan primeros, vaya grupo de pechofríos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> O sea que no entra en los planes que los que pasen sean los moros...



Hombre, por pasar puede pasar, pero yo digo lo que pueden tener los dos equipos de hoy en la cabeza. Mejor dejarse los cuernos contra Arabia que arriesgar hoy. Si hay alguien que sale del partido de hoy con 0 puntos, Argentina con 4 puntos igual se clasifica. Pero si ambos salen con 1 y un partido pendiente contra Arabia Saudí... Chungo, chungo.


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Nov 2022)

Hoy Argentina


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Viendo el partido en TUDN México,

con el Perro Bermúdez de comentarista,

"Ahí va al grandotote"


----------



## Oteador (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



No me quiero ni imaginar en el 94 la que liarian, que jugaron bastante apañados los saudies



FROM HELL dijo:


> Lo de la puerta es muy occidental y muy paco.
> 
> Si no salen a pegar tiros al cielo con los kalashnikov, no son follacabras
> 
> Es todo mentira en este mundial, joer.



Casa de mierda con tele buena y aire acondicionado es muy de barrio pobre de Latinoamérica, de narquillo de medio pelo


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> Casa de mierda con tele buena y aire acondicionado es muy de barrio pobre de Latinoamérica, de narquillo de medio pelo



De gitanos, por fuera una chabola, por dentro un palacio.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Nov 2022)

Me fui a hacer la compra en el primer tiempo, estaba el hiper vacío de langostos, estarán viendo el fútbol o escondidos por la lluvia. 
Vuelvo y veo que no me he perdido nada. 
El fútbol sigue siendo un coñazo como de costumbre.


----------



## rejon (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## IVNP71 (22 Nov 2022)

Penalti a lewy como una casa.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Pues ha sido penalty


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Nov 2022)

Penalti .....Siiiiiiii!!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

Va a pitar penalty? vamos no me jodas


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

penaltito regalado, una pena.


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Nov 2022)

Vamos Lewandowski hay que marcarlo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

Se están agarrando los 2


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Levandoski 100% ADN del Barsa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Menuda tela de penalti....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Penalti de donde????


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ya pero sirve para todo ...como en el 2018 que metió un golazo que no fue el top 10 por qué la FIFA estaba gozando con el billón de dólares quataries




No me parece debatible no llevar a nacho, otra cosa es Albiol o el central del Osasuna que es un vigardo o Íñigo Martínez.

Nacho es un buen jugador e ya


----------



## Zarpa (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Va a pitar penalty? vamos no me jodas



Agarró camiseta no hay discusión


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Ni con 50.000 camaras, repeticiones, arbitros... aciertan.

Una pregunta, que el arbitro vaya a la camara significa al 100% que lo va a pitar?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Nov 2022)

En eso se nota cuando hay calidad por mucho esfuerzo que le eches. Eso un portero decente sale a buscarlo arrasando con todo. El Ochoa ese que no daba ni para suplente del Málaga ha dejado vendido a su defensa.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menuda tela de penalti....



Para que coño agarra de la camiseta...


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Nov 2022)

Joder!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Agarró camiseta no hay discusión



Se lo han inventado, no jodas.


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Es pitable.


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

Eso no es penalty no me jodas


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

El memo es bueno para penaltis, se hizo justicia.


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Nov 2022)

Vaya putada!!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Sii joder viva salma Hayek!!!!!!


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

Grande Biego Ochoa.


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

Viva MEJICO CABRONES


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Anchoooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

La ha parado


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Se hizo justicia por esa porqueria de penalti.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Nos ha jodio, encima querian repetir el penalti


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Viendo a los mexicanos en la grada es la primera vez que esto parece un mundial de verdad.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (22 Nov 2022)

Jodorowski nunca a marcado en la fase final de un Mundial.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La ha parado



Ya fallo lewandoswki hace poco un penalty con el barcelona, paradon de ochoa en el penalty


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Kaka Martino, demigrancia es poco


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Se hizo justicia por esa porqueria de penalti.



La parte mala que fastidiaba a los argentos que necesitan un empate aquí.


----------



## FROM HELL (22 Nov 2022)

Dejaos de gilipolleces, si es en medio campo pitan falta SIEMPRE. 

El central de mejico hace lo que tiene que hacer ahi que es obstruir al delantero. Si lo haces bien pues sigan, sigan. Pero si los del VAR se les da por arbitrar pues te pitan penalty y te tienes que callar la boca.


----------



## cebollo (22 Nov 2022)

Pobre Caca Martino, como gane a Argentina no puede volver a su país.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (22 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> La parte mala que fastidiaba a los argentos que necesitan un empate aquí.



Pues no se porque. Con un empate, polacos y mexicanos ya tienen un punto mas que Argentina.


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

No sé que problema tienen los grandes jugadores en lanzar un penalti esquinado y con altura, ahí no llega ni el Kurtuá.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Voy a tope con los secvestradores


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Nov 2022)

¿Esto són caras de alegría?....


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> No sé que problema tienen los grandes jugadores en lanzar un penalti esquinado y con altura, ahí no llega ni el Kurtuá.



Hay dos formas de tirar penaltis: como si estuvieras sólo en el punto de penalti en una jugada normal, o currándotelo.

Muy pocos se lo curran.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Voy a tope con los secvestradores




PVTAS DE NARCO O BALASERAS EN LAS SEDES


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1269564
> 
> 
> ¿Esto són caras de alegría?....



Es la cara que pones cuando te estás dejando los huevos y por fin marcas.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1269564
> 
> 
> ¿Esto són caras de alegría?....



La camiseta mola de la hostia


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> E incluso Jémez



PACO Jémez, un respeto.

En México juegan con balones cuadrados?

Los polacos tienen la misma habilidad al primer toque que un violador.


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Cuantas mugeras europedas ha metido FIFA en banda para las chorraditas, recoger papeles de sustitutos, controlar cualquier incidencia exterior y mandangas similares. Vamos de no hacer nada. Qatar igualdá y tal, no sus quejéis progretas.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Que paradon le hace


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Es la cara que pones cuando te estás dejando los huevos y por fin marcas.



Sí, ¿y además vas hasta las narices de papillas?.

Es la misma cara que recuerdo en alguno después de salir del lavabo del after después de zumbarse un par de clenchas.


----------



## FROM HELL (22 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Cuantas mugeras europedas ha metido FIFA en banda para las chorraditas, recoger papeles de sustitutos, controlar cualquier incidencia exterior y mandangas similares. Vamos de no hacer nada. Qatar igualdá y tal, no sus quejéis progretas.



Si ya lo dijo el puto calBo de la FIFA. 

Todas las mariconadas NWO que hay en occidente las vas a ver aqui.

Pero en el Islam te das por el culo en tu casa...y sin mariconadas.


----------



## Raul83 (22 Nov 2022)

panxito komunista dijo:


> De 0 a 10 cuánto asco os da el locutor narizotas de TVE que lleva toda la vida con la misma cara de funcionario de mierda?
> 
> No sé su nombre, el que habla todo el rato. Narizotas flaco con gafas.



A mí me cae bien.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (22 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> No sé que problema tienen los grandes jugadores en lanzar un penalti esquinado y con altura, ahí no llega ni el Kurtuá.



Porque para colocar el cuerpo para lanzar asi el portero te hace la foto y ademas cuanto mas alto y fuerte chutas, mas facil es pegarle mal y que vaya al palo o fuera.

Asi que entre eso y los nervios por la presion, los jugadores prefieren darle seguro entre los tres palos e intentar engañar al portero con el cuerpo.


----------



## propileos (22 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> De los 3 goles anulados a Argentina, no hay 2 que eran legales?



Lo que ha sido ilegal es el penalti que le han pitado a Arabia, ahi hay un forcejeo nada mas.


----------



## LMLights (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



El MALDINI se tiene que estar haciendo de oro apostando al contrario de lo que aconseja...........










11kjuan dijo:


> Comparar a Argentina con España es como comparar a Dios con un gitano.
> 
> España desde Sudáfrica no ha pasado de Octavos. Los argentinos aún con paquetes, viejos y jugadores del patético te compiten.
> 
> Si los argentinos dicen de sus jugadores que son unos pechos fríos los nuestros es que ya directamente carecen de espíritu y alma




*COMPRA A UN ARGENTINO POR LO QUE VALE Y VÉNDELO POR LO QUE DICE QUE VALE*



https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=8528638


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Noticia del dia: Cristiano Ronaldo deja el manchester united, calentita


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

A estos partidos les llamo de fitness, venga correr de aquí para allá y a ninguna parte, no sucede nada relevante y todos son unos campeones por haber currado tanto para nada.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Nov 2022)

0-0 en Francia-Tunez y de momento en este.

Los que estais delsnte del televisor estais triunfando


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sí, ¿y además vas hasta las narices de papillas?.
> 
> Es la misma cara que recuerdo en alguno después de salir del lavabo del after después de zumbarse un par de clenchas.



  

Tú eres tonto macho.

Esas caras las tienes en miles de goles, imagino que todos van puestos.

Andate a la cama boludo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Nov 2022)

Yo lo veo así no más grande, menudo coñazo.


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A ver, en el campo ahora mismo aparte de Lewandowski y el portero, está el cerebro del Nápoles, que va primero en Italia con 8 puntos sobre el segundo, otros 2 o 3 jugadores de Serie A, un tío del Aston Villa, otro del Wolfsburgo, otro del Feyenoord... Como digo, no son Brasil, pero no me jodas que no da para mucho más de lo que estamos viendo.



los polacos son unos paquetes de cojón de boquerón y no sé qué coño les ven para ficharlos en esos equipos. Salvo el Lewandowiski los demás no valen ni pa dar por culo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Viejoski ha fallado un penalti?


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Tú eres tonto macho.
> 
> Esas caras las tienes en miles de goles, imagino que todos van puestos.
> 
> Andate a la cama boludo.



Tonta la marrana de tu madre por dejarse preñar por un down.

Pues claro, subnormal, hasta las trencas de dopping, que pareces tontito.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Yo lo veo así no más grande, menudo coñazo.








Mexico vs Polonia EN VIVO ONLINE


En Jeinz Macias encontrarás todo sobre el fútbol nacional e internacional, podrás seguir a los partidos de los equipos más importantes del mundo.




re.jeinzmacias.net


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Noticia del dia: Cristiano Ronaldo deja el manchester united, calentita



Se lo tiene merecido


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Nov 2022)

Hemocionante mundial por lo que veo....

Por lo que no veo más bien, es el primer mundial que me suda la polla, jaja.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Mexico vs Polonia EN VIVO ONLINE
> 
> 
> En Jeinz Macias encontrarás todo sobre el fútbol nacional e internacional, podrás seguir a los partidos de los equipos más importantes del mundo.
> ...



Lo tengo minimiazdo porque no tiene interés, no porque no pueda verlo grande. 
De hecho veo un 720p porque no tengo mejor conexion supongo o PC para 1080. .


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (22 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> A estos partidos les llamo de fitness, venga correr de aquí para allá y a ninguna parte, no sucede nada relevante y todos son unos campeones por haber currado tanto para nada.





Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> 0-0 en Francia-Tunez y de momento en este.
> 
> Los que estais delsnte del televisor estais triunfando



Este partido es un muermazo, mejor jugad a:

MERMELADA O QATARI?


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Hemocionante mundial por lo que veo....
> 
> Por lo que no veo más bien, es el primer mundial que me suda la polla, jaja.



Yo estoy hasta los cojones, todos los partidos con moros, niggas y ahora jvega Francia...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Tonta la marrana de tu madre por dejarse preñar por un down.
> 
> Pues claro, subnormal, hasta las trencas de dopping, que pareces tontito.



Ya tiene que venir el subnormal de turno a joder el hilo.

Si no te importa el mundial, aire, payasete.


----------



## Rediooss (22 Nov 2022)

Llevamos más días de Mundial que partidos retransmitido por TVE, acojonante, un partido el Domingo y dos días enteros sin retransmitir un solo partido de los 7 que se llevan jugado, mas otros dos de mañana antes de el de España, se van a tirar 9 partidos sin televisar, acojonante, y estos son los que sacaban pecho por quedarse con los derechos del Mundial en abierto, joder, ni en los años 80 eran tan pacos.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

7 min de descuento, poco me parece


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Llevamos más días de Mundial que partidos retransmitido por TVE, acojonante, un partido el Domingo y dos días enteros sin retransmitir un solo partido de los 7 que se llevan jugado, mas otros dos de mañana antes de el de España, se van a tirar 9 partidos sin televisar, acojonante, y estos son los que sacaban pecho por quedarse con los derechos del Mundial en abierto, joder, ni en los años 80 eran tan pacos.



Mejor que se concentren en la fase final que en la broza, además a las 11 de la mañana no es nada rentable


----------



## Euron G. (22 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Mexico vs Polonia EN VIVO ONLINE
> 
> 
> En Jeinz Macias encontrarás todo sobre el fútbol nacional e internacional, podrás seguir a los partidos de los equipos más importantes del mundo.
> ...



GRacias por el enlace, se me está haciendo difícil encontrar partidos, ya sea online o de Acestream. ¿Sabes si en este mismo canal dan el resto de partidos?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Este es un vende humo... nadie puede ir de experto hablando de futbol.


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Lo que deberían dejar a estos dos con cero puntos, lo que se esperaba es lo que ha resultado al final. A ver si la Arabia se los ventila, me haría gracia.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Pues el empate entre Mexico y Polonia le conviene a Argentina


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (22 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Llevamos más días de Mundial que partidos retransmitido por TVE, acojonante, un partido el Domingo y dos días enteros sin retransmitir un solo partido de los 7 que se llevan jugado, mas otros dos de mañana antes de el de España, se van a tirar 9 partidos sin televisar, acojonante, y estos son los que sacaban pecho por quedarse con los derechos del Mundial en abierto, joder, ni en los años 80 eran tan pacos.



Jo que suerte, aqui la bbc y la itv lo echan todo en abierto!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Mexico tiene mas futbol, pero adolece de algo parecido al Madrid, no tiene un delantero fiable.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues el empate entre Mexico y Polonia le conviene a Argentina



Argentimo no ha jvgado mejor que esto, la diferencia es que sí han metido el penal


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yo estoy hasta los cojones, todos los partidos con moros, niggas y ahora jvega Francia...



Ese de Francia si que tiene morbo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Menudo truño de selecciones conformandose con el empate.


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Mexico tiene mas futbol, pero adolece de algo parecido al Madrid, no tiene un delantero fiable.



¿Y el chicharito por qué no ha ido? Picardía la tiene.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

Se acabó el mundial por hoy, los gabachos me la sudan, ojalá los canguros se los follen.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> GRacias por el enlace, se me está haciendo difícil encontrar partidos, ya sea online o de Acestream. ¿Sabes si en este mismo canal dan el resto de partidos?



Los dan todos,

llevo viéndolo ahí todo el mundial,

los enlaces si los tumban ponen uno nuevo en segundos,

va perfecto.


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

Líder del grupo Arabia Saudí

Te lo dicen ayer y te descojonas de la risa


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ese de Francia si que tiene morbo



En la itv ha salido un pundit australiano diciendo "no os sorprendais si no le ganamos a Francia, ehn, que tenemos muchas bajas".


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ese de Francia si que tiene morbo



A ver si el Ryan tiene el día pero lo veo negro, valga la redundancia. Los aussies no tienen a nadie nadie en ataque, todos juegan en su liga. Con un golito o dos todo resuelto para los galitos.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Sabor_a_Presunto dijo:


> Prefiero la opción de verlo gratis. Me la suda ver un Dinamarca-Túnez en 4K, sinceramente. Y las semis y final me las veré en el bar.
> 
> 
> Joder, qué malos son los mexis... y de los polacos ya ni hablamos. Nivelazo de Mundial. Al menos dará memes por un tubo.



Con lo que te gastes en el bar ya has gastado más quelos 20€

Algunos sois tan pobres que dan ganas de haceros un bizum de ayuda.


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Líder del grupo Arabia Saudí
> 
> Te lo dicen ayer y te descojonas de la risa



Más se están partiendo quienes han metido un pastizal en la victoria argenta. Es un decir claro jeje


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Ya tiene que venir el subnormal de turno a joder el hilo.
> 
> Si no te importa el mundial, aire, payasete.



jajaja

Pues ahora me han entrado ganas de verlo, te vas a tener que joder.


----------



## Sir Connor (22 Nov 2022)

A ver si tenemos suerte y se lesiona el macarra chuloputas del Jordi Alba

Por último, Jordi Alba se posicionó sobre la relación familiar entre Luis Enrique y Ferran Torres: "No burreamos a Ferran... joder. Cada uno hace lo que quiere en su vida privada. Nadie raja de Luis Enrique. *Si alguien raja de mi suegro, le pego dos hostias. Hay que defender a la familia".*


----------



## FROM HELL (22 Nov 2022)

Decepcionante lo de Polonia. 

Que si, que si mete el penalty son tres puntos y encarrilada la clasificacion, pero es que Polonia tiene muchisimo mas potencial que esta mierda. 

El planteamiento de partido ya es absurdo. Si tu mejor jugador es un jugador de area, pues busca el puto area sin parar. 

Esto es como si españa sale con xavi, iniesta y cesc y se juega al pelotazo.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> GRacias por el enlace, se me está haciendo difícil encontrar partidos, ya sea online o de Acestream. ¿Sabes si en este mismo canal dan el resto de partidos?



Si tumban la página buscas de nuevo

JEINZMACIAS

y aparece en otro dominio,

encontré ese canal en Telegram,
(En Telegram hay varios canales).


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

No me puedo creer los marrones de links cutres que os coméis por no pagar los putos 20€.

Id a Cáritas hijos de puta, en este foro tenemos un nivel.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Líder del grupo Arabia Saudí
> 
> Te lo dicen ayer y te descojonas de la risa



Parece el grupo al reves


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> No me puedo creer los marrones de links cutres que os coméis por no pagar los putos 20€.
> 
> Id a Cáritas hijos de puta, en este foro tenemos un nivel.



Déjate llevar por el lonchafinismo


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

Puyol comentarista para la tele mejicana

Cómo se colocan holles...me podían llamar a mi para comentar, cobrar la morterada y luego cenar y lo que surja con la locutora suputamadre


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

¡XI INICIAL DE FRANCIA!

Giroud sustituye a un lesionado Benzema con Mbappé, la estrella, y Dembéle en los costados. Tchouaméni, asentado como titular en el centro del campo acompañado de Rabiot y Griezmann como mediapunta. Lucas Hernández le gana a su hermano la partida en el lateral izquierdo. Upamecano y Konaté serán los centrales ante las bajas.

Este es el once inicial de Didier Deschamps ante Australia: *Lloris; Pavard, Konaté, Upamecano, Lucas Hernández; Tchouaméni, Rabiot, Griezmann; Mbappé, Giroud, Dembélé.*








¡XI OFICIAL DE AUSTRALIA!

Este es el once inicial de Graham Arnold ante *Francia: Ryan; Atkinson, Rowles, Souttar, Behich; Mooy, McGreem Irvine; Leckie, Goodwin, Duke.*


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Nov 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> A ver si tenemos suerte y se lesiona el macarra chuloputas del Jordi Alba
> 
> Por último, Jordi Alba se posicionó sobre la relación familiar entre Luis Enrique y Ferran Torres: "No burreamos a Ferran... joder. Cada uno hace lo que quiere en su vida privada. Nadie raja de Luis Enrique. *Si alguien raja de mi suegro, le pego dos hostias. Hay que defender a la familia".*



Por cierto, la selección catalana que dia juega ?


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> En la itv ha salido un pundit australiano diciendo "no os sorprendais si no le ganamos a Francia, ehn, que tenemos muchas bajas".



Jojojo  ese canguro es más fanfarrón que 2 docenas de españoles y argentinos en un concurso de a ver quién dice la fantasmada más gorda


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡XI INICIAL DE FRANCIA!
> 
> Giroud sustituye a un lesionado Benzema con Mbappé, la estrella, y Dembéle en los costados. Tchouaméni, asentado como titular en el centro del campo acompañado de Rabiot y Griezmann como mediapunta. Lucas Hernández le gana a su hermano la partida en el lateral izquierdo. Upamecano y Konaté serán los centrales ante las bajas.
> 
> ...



Madre mía, Griezmann y Dembele. Vaya cuadro


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Líder del grupo Arabia Saudí
> 
> Te lo dicen ayer y te descojonas de la risa



Y ganando el siguiente partido se clasifican fijo


----------



## FROM HELL (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡XI INICIAL DE FRANCIA!
> 
> Giroud sustituye a un lesionado Benzema con Mbappé, la estrella, y Dembéle en los costados. Tchouaméni, asentado como titular en el centro del campo acompañado de Rabiot y Griezmann como mediapunta. Lucas Hernández le gana a su hermano la partida en el lateral izquierdo. Upamecano y Konaté serán los centrales ante las bajas.
> 
> ...



Si dembele esta en modo empanado ese once es SIDA + COVIT. 

Lo que enganchen mbappe o griezzman al espacio y poco mas. 

Pero claro, australia no se que pinta en un mundial de futbol.


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Nov 2022)

Bueno, Polonia es segunda de grupo de momento y ahora a pensar en Arabia Saudí y ahí hay que ganar sí o sí.
Vamos Polonia!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Jojojo  ese canguro es más fanfarrón que 2 docenas de españoles y argentinos en un concurso de a ver quién dice la fantasmada más gorda



Los aussies siempre tan chulos y pocas luces, igual se creen que estan en el rugby.

El 11 de australia me suenan todos a absolutos pringers.


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

Hristo Stoichkov tambien comentarista en la tele mejicana

Parece un jubileta de los que miran obras


----------



## Euron G. (22 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> No me puedo creer los marrones de links cutres que os coméis por no pagar los putos 20€.
> 
> Id a Cáritas hijos de puta, en este foro tenemos un nivel.



¿Tú eres de esos que van por ahí diciéndole a la gente en qué gastarse o no su dinero? 
Y en este foro impera más el lonchafinismo, excepto en trolles y macacos como el de Sanchinarro y similares.


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Si dembele esta en modo empanado ese once es SIDA + COVIT.
> 
> Lo que enganchen mbappe o griezzman al espacio y poco mas.
> 
> Pero claro, australia no se que pinta en un mundial de futbol.



Australia está en el mundial para darle un toque oceánico al mismo.

Es Australia o Nueva Zelanda. Porque no veo a Papúa Guinea jugando un mundial.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hristo Stoichkov tambien comentarista en la tele mejicana
> 
> Parece un jubileta de los que miran obras



Ese sí que se merese una buena balasera seguida de una golpisa con su cadáver, menudo hijo de puta cerdo asqueroso.


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Si dembele esta en modo empanado ese once es SIDA + COVIT.
> 
> Lo que enganchen mbappe o griezzman al espacio y poco mas.
> 
> Pero claro, australia no se que pinta en un mundial de futbol.



Están casi como España en un mundial de rugby: de potra o porque no tienen competencia si no de qué se iban a clasificar


----------



## FROM HELL (22 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Australia está en el mundial para darle un toque oceánico al mismo.
> 
> Es Australia o Nueva Zelanda. Porque no veo a Papúa Guinea jugando un mundial.



Lo que esta claro es que visto lo visto, el grupo de España es muy jodido en cuanto a nivel. 

Alemania es top5 y Japon es la mejor seleccion con diferencia del "otro mundo" que invita la fifa para que no sea una eurocopa +brasil 

Empezar contra Tosta Rica es lo unico positivo.


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Lo que esta claro es que visto lo visto, el grupo de España es muy jodido en cuanto a nivel.
> 
> Alemania es top5 y Japon es la mejor seleccion con diferencia del "otro mundo" que invita la fifa para que no sea una eurocopa +brasil
> 
> Empezar contra Tosta Rica es lo unico positivo.



Pues cuidado con Costa Rica, que en el pasado mundial apeó a Italia en la fase de grupos ( en un grupo bastante jodido) y cayó en penales en cuartos, creo recordar contra Croacia
A Japón jamás le he visto pasar más allá de Octavos. Me asusta más Costa Rica que los nipones


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (22 Nov 2022)

Yo prácticamente no he visto nada del mundial, un poco del primero y listo. Me pillan todos en horario laboral. Vaya mierdas horarios teneiendo en cuenta que estamos en noviembre y todo quisqui trabajando.


----------



## cebollo (22 Nov 2022)

Mucho preocuparse de los maricones y nadie se plantea si a Keylor le van a dejar rezar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Nov 2022)

Y como dije mexico ha descubierto lo que es el autobus polaco


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Yo prácticamente no he visto nada del mundial, un poco del primero y listo. Me pillan todos en horario laboral. Vaya mierdas horarios teneiendo en cuenta que estamos en noviembre y todo quisqui trabajando.



Joe que mal te lo montas, tienes que ser el unico de España que trabaja


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Por cierto, no sé cómo funcionará con temas vpn pero a los que estoy leyendo que va mal los enlaces probad a bajaros la app de svt la tele pública sueca, dan todos los dias 2 partidos en abierto incluido este, a lo mejor a alguno le sirve



Hay varias...me he bajado la que pone SVT sport ¿es esa o la general de programacion?


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (22 Nov 2022)

Buenas.Interesante jornada la de hoy.Quien hubiera tenido los santos cojones de predecir el ostion de ARGENTINA.Tremendo!!Alguien que ponga algun enlace pa ver a los megamamaodous y a la tortugillla?


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Lo que esta claro es que visto lo visto, el grupo de España es muy jodido en cuanto a nivel.
> 
> Alemania es top5 y Japon es la mejor seleccion con diferencia del "otro mundo" que invita la fifa para que no sea una eurocopa +brasil
> 
> Empezar contra Tosta Rica es lo unico positivo.



No sé si sigues el hilo pero hace tiempo que dije que el grupo de España es de los más igualados por no decir de los peores


----------



## FROM HELL (22 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pues cuidado con Costa Rica, que en el pasado mundial apeó a Italia en la fase de grupos ( en un grupo bastante jodido) y cayó en penales en cuartos, creo recordar contra Croacia
> A Japón jamás le he visto pasar más allá de Octavos. Me asusta más Costa Rica que los nipones



A partido unico y debutando puede pasar de todo, claro.

Pero vamos, si no le ganas a un equipo concacaf que hagan el petate y se vuelvan. 

En la concacaf juegan ordenaditos al cerocerismo y les falta a todos calidad por un tubo. 

Y no, en el mundial de Rusia ni estaba Italia, ni costarica paso de grupo. De hecho empato un partido y ya.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

En media hora llegan los grandes ejemplares junto a su líder el gran dios del mamadou.

La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Joe que mal te lo montas, tienes que ser el unico de España que trabaja



Aquí todos somos doriteros, 24 horas de fútbol    .


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hay varias...me he bajado la que pone SVT sport ¿es esa o la general de programacion?



La TVG va mas rapida


----------



## FROM HELL (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No sé si sigues el hilo pero hace tiempo que dije que el grupo de España es de los más igualados por no decir de los peores



Es el grupo de la muerte si. Quizas el grupo de Brasil tb sea trampa para el cabeza de serie, porque tienen dos UEFA. 

Pero alemania + japon me parece una putada, aunque creo que españa pasa primera eh.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

Si no fuese por ARABIA SAUDI, en 3 partidos un gol y de penalti.

Mola.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aquí todos somos doriteros, 24 horas de fútbol    .



Ya te digo jajajaja tuve hoy q madrugar pa ver el partido de las 11


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Bueno, Polonia es segunda de grupo de momento y ahora a pensar en Arabia Saudí y ahí hay que ganar sí o sí.
> Vamos Polonia!!
> Pozdrawiam.



Nada nada, empate a cero PACO, y a jugársela contra Argentina. Es la mejor forma de darle emoción.


----------



## vegahermosa (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No sé si sigues el hilo pero hace tiempo que dije que el grupo de España es de los más igualados por no decir de los peores



españa ya tiene callo de la eurocopa y la liga de naciones esa, si no es primera cerca andara

tiene juventud y sus energias por la edad y a la vez tiene experiencia, poca pero realmente la tiene de curtirse a cara de perro, y tienen mucho espiritu competitivo. 

yo cuando escuchaba sobre brasil, argentina, etc, decir que estaban a nivel superior del resto, me eche a reir, porque tener talento no significa que seas un equipo de nada, solo te asegura que en un partido igualado una jugada de carambola te de la victoria. 

que se lo digan a francia a ver lo que pudo hacer contra españa en la final. 

tengo plena confianza en estos chicos y en luis enrique,que sin ser santo de mi devocion a veces, me parece que tiene mucha personalidad para dirigir este grupo.


----------



## Hamtel (22 Nov 2022)

Los polacos son malísimos. Sus mejores jugadores son abuelos,sí. Pero con los abuelos Lato y Boniek dieron buen espectáculo en España 82.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*Los logros de la familia Weah*


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hristo Stoichkov tambien comentarista en la tele mejicana
> 
> Parece un jubileta de los que miran obras



Ya lleva tiempo,

es un bocachancla  

Otro que ya se colocó ahí es Marc Crosas,

en España tenía nivel de segunda B,

allí es una celebrité.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Joe que mal te lo montas, tienes que ser el unico de España que trabaja



Déjalo y no lo entretengas , que no produce...


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La TVG va mas rapida



Yo lo estoy viendo con enlaces acestream pero nunca viene mal tener plan B, C, D y E si hace falta porque cualquiera te puede fallar

Ese que nombras debe ser de broma ¿no?


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si no fuese por ARABIA SAUDI, en 3 partidos un gol y de penalti.
> 
> Mola.



Jornada mierder, a ver si el con el último partido se anima.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo lo estoy viendo con enlaces acestream pero nunca viene mal tener plan B, C, D y E si hace falta porque cualquiera te puede fallar
> 
> Ese que nombras debe ser de broma ¿no?



Si era broma, es el tren de alta velocidad frances  por supuesto, nunca vienen mal tener otros planes para verlo, cada vez capan mas las paginas y esta mas dificil ver los eventos


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Es el grupo de la muerte si. Quizas el grupo de Brasil tb sea trampa para el cabeza de serie, porque tienen dos UEFA.
> 
> Pero alemania + japon me parece una putada, aunque creo que españa pasa primera eh.



Es mejor especular y ser segundos también lo vengo diciendo desde hace tiempo

Es mejor enfrentarse teoricamente a Francia que a Brasil si ambas ganan sus grupos claro


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

Los gabachos suelen pasar mil de sudarse clasificaciones, entonces te haces sueños húmedos en partidos como este pero no, aparece el Embapé a última hora y ya está. Si los socceroos sacasen algo aquí no se lo creían ni ellos, no veo nada en su favor, solo si Ryan tiene a todo el santoral de su lado.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es mejor especular y ser segundos también lo vengo diciendo desde hace tiempo
> 
> Es mejor enfrentarse teoricamente a Francia que a Brasil si ambas ganan sus grupos claro



Primero que ganen los grupos, viendo q hoy Argentina se la pego, y Arabia lo tiene mas facil pa ser primero, es una loteria al final esto


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo lo estoy viendo con enlaces acestream pero nunca viene mal tener plan B, C, D y E si hace falta porque cualquiera te puede fallar
> 
> Ese que nombras debe ser de broma ¿no?



en ace stream con la itv polaca no tuve fallo.


----------



## condimento (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo lo estoy viendo con enlaces acestream.



Pos claro, si en el internés está todo todo regalado, no sé que rollos se llevan de buscar conexiones ni historias por aquí. Que sigan buscando, se lo merecen.


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> españa ya tiene callo de la eurocopa y la liga de naciones esa, si no es primera cerca andara
> 
> tiene juventud y sus energias por la edad y a la vez tiene experiencia, poca pero realmente la tiene de curtirse a cara de perro, y tienen mucho espiritu competitivo.
> 
> ...



Sí, más o menos yo pienso como tú

Somos un equipo compensado y el que nos gane va a tener que cagar cristales para conseguirlo, como le pasó a esa Francia como dices que ganó por 2 genialidades -una ya no sería válida en este torneo- y luego se pasó encerrada en su area 20 minutos sin poder salir asediada por una España que jugaba con varias bajas en la convocatoria.

Pero hay que tener los pies sobre la tierra y pensar que el objetivo tiene que ser cuartos y es muy posible que de ahi no pasemos. Ya veremos


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*¿Qué sentido tiene?*


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

El árbitro del España - Costa Rica:

Mohammed Abdulla Hassan Mohamed (United Arab Emirates) 

LOOOOOOOL


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Jojojo  ese canguro es más fanfarrón que 2 docenas de españoles y argentinos en un concurso de a ver quién dice la fantasmada más gorda



Los argentinos quedaron segundos en Las Malvinas...


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Primero que ganen los grupos, viendo q hoy Argentina se la pego, y Arabia lo tiene mas facil pa ser primero, es una loteria al final esto



Me preocupa más Brasil que Argentina...

Brasil es muy dificil de desactivar


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El árbitro del España - Costa Rica:
> 
> Mohammed Abdulla Hassan Mohamed (United Arab Emirates)
> 
> LOOOOOOOL



Habra que confiar en el VAR no haya arbitros de Costa Rica


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

¿Cuántos somos los forraos del foro que podemos ver todos los partidos gracias a tener 20€ para pagar Gol Mundial?

Debemos ser pocos, deberíamos reunirnos para conocernos, somos la élite económica de Burbuja punto pobres.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Les han dado un toque a los mohameds , las arbtitras ya no salen tapadas como en el primer encuentro.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

A ver si Camavinga acaba jugando y se convierte en figura del mundial, aunque eso al Madrid le supondría tener que subirle la ficha para que no se vaya.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Veo la cosa negra, lo primero es mujer o hombre ?


----------



## vegahermosa (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Sí, más o menos yo pienso como tú
> 
> Somos un equipo compensado y el que nos gane va a tener que cagar cristales para conseguirlo, como le pasó a esa Francia como dices que ganó por 2 genialidades -una ya no sería válida en este torneo- y luego se pasó encerrada en su area 20 minutos sin poder salir asediada por una España que jugaba con varias bajas en la convocatoria.
> 
> Pero hay que tener los pies sobre la tierra y pensar que el objetivo tiene que ser cuartos y es muy posible que de ahi no pasemos. Ya veremos



con ver que los chavales consiguen llegar a cuartos de final ya me doy con un canto en los dientes, si hay más, mejor, pero es un equipo en construcción que por norma general no lo veo en los medios de comunicacion, todos se centran en chorradas y no en que el equipo se esta renovando desde la pasada eurocopa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Veo la cosa negra, lo primero es mujer o hombre ?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1269636



Robot


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> ¿Cuántos somos los forraos del foro que podemos ver todos los partidos gracias a tener 20€ para pagar Gol Mundial?
> 
> Debemos ser pocos, deberíamos reunirnos para conocernos, somos la élite económica de Burbuja punto pobres.



Eres mu tonto. 



Page Not Found - Aliexpress.com



Por 18€, 6 meses de miles de canales, el mundial y pelis de nerdflicks y HBO en heztriming. 

Aber hestudiao!! Sigue soltando cada mes, alguien tiene que pagarle el sueldo al enano hormonado del Messi.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Bueno voy a decir mis semifinales si no se cruzan antes. Francia, Inglaterra, Alemania y Brasil.

Final Francia-Inglaterra

Campeón ENGLAND.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Hna salido con ganas los franceses, tiene dos puñales en las bandas....pero las bajas en el centro del campo son muy importantes ehh


----------



## Phoenician (22 Nov 2022)

ATENCIÓN. Creo que se está gestando una protesta para defender a la mujer del maltrato:

Los jugadores españoles no cantarán mañana el Himno Nacional en protesta por la ley de la inútil de Irene Montero que maltrata a las mujeres reduciendo penas de violadores y pederastas.

Fantástico notición. Únete a la protesta feminista para defender a la mujer y lograr que echen a la inútil de la Montero


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> ¿Cuántos somos los forraos del foro que podemos ver todos los partidos gracias a tener 20€ para pagar Gol Mundial?
> 
> Debemos ser pocos, deberíamos reunirnos para conocernos, somos la élite económica de Burbuja punto pobres.



@calopez métele un troll de los buenos a este hilo. Rollo @JJEJEJEJE Págale una suscripción!


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Enlace lonchafinista 






Francia vs Australia EN VIVO ONLINE


En Jeinz Macias encontrarás todo sobre el fútbol nacional e internacional, podrás seguir a los partidos de los equipos más importantes del mundo.




re.jeinzmacias.net


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Eres mu tonto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Qué es esa reputísima mierda de gitanos?

Yo no pago cada mes siquiera puto gitano, he pagado 20€ por el mundial en 4K en todos mis aparatos. Tú sigue gitaneando chinadas de guarros, muerto de hambre. Te hago un bizun para un bocadillo si necesitas.


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Lo que más flojea de Francia es la zona media. El resto del equipo es bastante top.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Los australianos lo bueno que tiene es que la preparación física es buena, el talento limitado claro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Lo que más flojea de Francia es la zona media. El resto del equipo es bastante top.



Bueno, yo les veo mucho peor equipo que el que ganó la copa del mundo, además de un banquillo más limitado.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> @calopez métele un troll de los buenos a este hilo. Rollo @JJEJEJEJE Págale una suscripción!



Este pobre hombre es el que tiene que ver el mundial en el PC del despacho porque su señora en bata está viendo Sálvame con los hijos en la tele.

Te hago un bizum para un paquete de galletas y una gaseosa.


----------



## FROM HELL (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Veo la cosa negra, lo primero es mujer o hombre ?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1269636



El arbitro es un marroqui nacionalizado. 

Y va a pitar a FRANCIA. 

Y es que contra australia mas favoritos no pueden ser los africanos de macron. Pero hay que dejar todo bien atadito que para algo es el mundial de Qatar. 

Sabeis quien es el otro pais intimo amigo de los Qataries? Juega en el grupo de España.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Muy ofensiva Francia,

sólo dos centrocampistas y con cuatro "delanteros".


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya te digo jajajaja tuve hoy q madrugar pa ver el partido de las 11



Eso es porque anoche rociarias


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Este pobre hombre es el que tiene que ver el mundial en el PC del despacho porque su señora en bata está viendo Sálvame con los hijos en la tele.
> 
> Te hago un bizum para un paquete de galletas y una gaseosa.



Gracias!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

GGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DE LOS CANGUROS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (22 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Nov 2022)

Noooooooo
Los kangurazos doblegan al gallo. 
Sorpresaza!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Rociadas australianas


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Gol en Las Gaunas!!


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

GOLASOOOOOOOOOOOOO de Australiaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

No si al final la "sorpresa" va a ser que España gane mañana o algo. No me jodas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya te digo jajajaja tuve hoy q madrugar pa ver el partido de las 11



Yo de mayor quiero ser tú


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Lo dicho, aquí la unica favorita de verdad es Alemania.

Vereis que risa el descuento hasta que meta uno Francia.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Nov 2022)

GOOOLLLL LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL MECAGONRRÓSSSSSSS


----------



## Euron G. (22 Nov 2022)

JAJAJAJAJA *PUTA FRANCIA. A MAMARLA GABACHOS. RIDICULO*


----------



## Azog el Profanador (22 Nov 2022)

Acaba de marcar Australia, jajaa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

A ver si se van a tomar por culo los africanos


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Jamala jamala golasooooo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A ver si se van a tomar por culo los africanos


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Nov 2022)

Golazo que se jodan los gabachos. 
Los ausies le echan cojones.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Naciones Unidas africanas.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Normal,

como Australia se ponga a tocar se come a Francia,

quien defiende en Francia?

adelante salen con Griezmann, Dembele, Mbappé y Giroud,

y de pivote Rabiot 

les agarra España con ese equipo y los barre.


----------



## qbit (22 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

BROOOTAAAALLL


----------



## The Replicant (22 Nov 2022)

c´est la vie

...pero no se la cojí

taluecs


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Me pregunto que coño hara Catar con esos pedazo de estadios despues del mundial, podian donar uno al Valencia.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Bueno veremos si Negropé demuestra por qué es el mejor pagado de la historia del balompié.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

¿Cuánto falta?


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

Estoy empezando a pensar que las asiáticas no son tan malas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Esta guapa la equipacion de los franchutes, Nike hace mejores diseños que Adidas.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Nov 2022)

Coño ese portero que grite un poco más, que no están para regalar corners así.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Me pregunto que coño hara Catar con esos pedazo de estadios despues del mundial, podian donar uno al Valencia.



Degollar gorrinos, apredear mujeres, ahorcar gays,... Posibilidades ilimitadas.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Si no lo veo, no me lo creo, gol de australia


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Lo que pasa es que le echan huevos, corren, pelean...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Estoy empezando a pensar que las asiáticas no son tan malas.



Qatar nos despistó.

La verdad es que los mundiales en sitios raros siempre dan sorpresas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Degollar gorrinos, apredear mujeres, ahorcar gays,... Posibilidades ilimitadas.



Yo no veo a las feministas quejarse de Catar, seguramente tengan las mujeres mas derechos que aqui


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que le echan huevos, corren, pelean...



Y gana el equipo q marque mas goles, es facil


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

A mi Australia no me parece tan mal equipo, y Túnez es muy muy dvra.

Ojito que todavia tenemos un TÚNEZ - ARABIA SAUDI en Octavos.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Me pregunto que coño hara Catar con esos pedazo de estadios despues del mundial, podian donar uno al Valencia.











Esto pasará con los estadios en Qatar después del mundial


Siete de los ocho estadio fueron construidos para la justa mundialista




www.ferplei.com


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Ese Juani, rey de los gifses


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Me pregunto que coño hara Catar con esos pedazo de estadios despues del mundial, podian donar uno al Valencia.



El 974 es desmontable


----------



## qbit (22 Nov 2022)

Pues eso pasa en todos los campeonatos, que están llenos de "sorpresas", porque la gente se fía de los nombres.


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Me pregunto que coño hara Catar con esos pedazo de estadios despues del mundial, podian donar uno al Valencia.



El 974 es desmontable


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

No hay australianas en el público?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A mi Australia no me parece tan mal equipo, y Túnez es muy muy dvra.
> 
> Ojito que todavia tenemos un TÚNEZ - ARABIA SAUDI en Octavos.



Quedaron por detrás de los Saudís en la clasificación.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Nov 2022)

Pues es el gol del mundial. 
El mejor hasta la fecha.


----------



## qbit (22 Nov 2022)

Por supuesto, lo de Argentina ha sido grandioso.


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

El estropicio en la banda izquierda francesa en el gol es BROOOTAAAL eh


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No hay australianas en el público?



Tampoco había polacas


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Me pregunto que coño hara Catar con esos pedazo de estadios despues del mundial, podian donar uno al Valencia.



anda que no habrá cosas que celebrar en ellos; unas lapidaciones por aquí, unas ejecuciones por allá, colgar gayses de los techos de las gradas... amortizadísimos los campos, hoyja


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Pues es el gol del mundial.
> El mejor hasta la fecha.



El mejor es el segundo de los moros ante argentina,


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El mejor es el segundo de los moros ante argentina,



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Mañana cuál es el programa compañeros?


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No hay australianas en el público?



No, hay una en su casa


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Pues es el gol del mundial.
> El mejor hasta la fecha.



Ha sido mucho mejor el del saudí puto subnormal muerto de hambre


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

Australia va ganando y cuando puede salir, sale. Casi marca ahora el 0-2. Y Francia ocasiones claras ninguna.

Obviamente jugador por jugador Francia es muy superior, pero Australia no ha salido a verlas venir. Lo tienen clarísimo.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Nov 2022)

Casiiiiiii!!!
Se trasga la magedia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Casi marca


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No, hay una en su casa



Thor con su madre?


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mañana cuál es el programa compañeros?



Mañana hay q madrugar de nuevo, los marroquis a las 11, el almuerzo con las alemanes y España para la merienda


----------



## qbit (22 Nov 2022)

El que ha metido el gol de Australia se apellida Goodwin = Buena victoria. No me extraña que haya marcado gol con ese apellido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No, hay una en su casa



Else está charificando pero ja sido una gran extractora.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Nov 2022)

qué jrandes los aussies.... casi 2-0


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

El mejor gol del Mundial por ahora es el 2º de los moros contra los boludos.

Hasta que marque Morralla el suyo claro.

Y los franceses cagándola a base de bien defensivamente eh. Muy mal atrás.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Siempre hemos veraneado en Australia y le tengo cariño. A ver si hay suerte y ganan a las mariconas y sus negros.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Mañana hay q madrugar de nuevo, los marroquis a las 11, el almuerzo con las alemanes y España para la merienda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1269655



¡Ah no, eso sí que no, mañana más moros no, Francia los últimos!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

Ha dicho el comentarista que el que ha tirado es de la segunda division japonesa?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Nov 2022)

Joder, le ha dado apuro apuntar a la escuadra al australiano, eh.

Y el lateral izquierdo retaco suyo es una mala bestia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Mañana hay q madrugar de nuevo, los marroquis a las 11, el almuerzo con las alemanes y España para la merienda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1269655




Mañana hay mucho nivel.

La campeona (marruecos) , Alemania (finalista) y japón (semifinalista). 

Los belgas y españoles a verlas venir. 

Cuidado con japon ya sin coñas, son muy peligrosos.


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mañana hay mucho nivel.
> 
> La campeona (marruecos) , Alemania (finalista) y japón (semifinalista).
> 
> ...



Japón es chunguísima obi


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

En este mundial los moros están fuertes y con ayudas arbitrales, España tiene una gran ocasión.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Nov 2022)

Que ascopena la f-grans. 
Hasta que no pongan una franja negra en la bandera no van a sentir los colores.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Nov 2022)

Marcan los galos.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

Demasiado premio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

gol de fráfrica


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Bueno pues poco dura la alegría en la casa del pobre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Venga ya hombre, si no han hecho nada


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Nov 2022)

joder qué poco dura la alegría


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Empatan los africanos


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Bueno pues poco dura la alegría en la casa del pobre.



Yo sigo alegre desde lo de esta mañana, tampoco exageres.


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Golito de cabeza de Rabiot.

Mal defendido por los canguros


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Venga ya hombre, si no han hecho nada



La suerte del campeon se llama


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

Que mal defienden por arriba los canguritos


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Es lo que hemos dicho muchos. Francia podrá jugar mejor o peor, pero te va a llegar, va a disponer de ocasiones, tiene llegada y futbolistas para ello. Después hay otras selecciones como Argentina, que no tiene eso mismo. Pero vaya, los partidos son un mundo cada uno.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Los pobres de Cáritas que veis el partido por links rusos por favor no os molestéis en decir gol con 5 minutos de retraso


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

Hombre un 1-1 pasada la media hora lo hubieramos firmado todos.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Nov 2022)

Pero hacen paredes. Qatar no ligaba ni una seguida.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Bueno voy a decir mis semifinales si no se cruzan antes. Francia, Inglaterra, Alemania y Brasil.

Final Francia-Inglaterra

Campeón ENGLAND.


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Nov 2022)

Gol
Pozdrawiam


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Otro golito. Le da la vuelta Francia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

INYUSTISIA


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

1-2


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Nov 2022)

Los canguro se van a llevar un carro esta noche lo presiento.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Nov 2022)

De que coño juega Griezman, de estorbo?


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

No es por nada pero han marcado gol dos blancos, y otro en Australia, esto Infantino tendrá que intervenir o algo.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

Confio en Dinamarca.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Nov 2022)

Fue bonito mientras duró.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

No está alizee en el estadio?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (22 Nov 2022)

Se acabó la fiesta , los gabachos lo tienen hecho.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> De que coño juega Griezman, de estorbo?



Es su posición natvral


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> De que coño juega Griezman, de estorbo?



Esta en el centro del campo apoyando a dembele, vamos que no saben dónde ponerlo, será el primer cambio siempre.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Revolucionará Francia el fútbol con este 4-2-4?

Rápido arriba y que resuelvan los cracks.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Nov 2022)

se les fundieron los plomos a los canguros. 
Qué cojones pretendían.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Nov 2022)

vaya puta mierda


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> De que coño juega Griezman, de estorbo?



Dedicate a otra cosa. 
De futbol no tienes ni idea.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Que mal defienden por arriba los canguritos



Y por abajo, gol de giruod, su numero 50, a uno del record de Henry con 51


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Los canguro se van a llevar un carro esta noche lo presiento.
> Pozdrawiam.



Con lo gafe que eres no me extrañaria nada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Sabéis si mañana fukuoka es titular?


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Pues la final Francia-Inglaterra puede ser guapa guapa. Mucha estrella junta.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Se acabó la fiesta , los gabachos lo tienen hecho.



Eso mismo dijieron los argentinos


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Esto va camino de 7-1


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*La racha de 36 partidos invictos de Argentina llega a su fin*


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Nov 2022)

Viéndolo en TVP1 televisión polaca porque los lumbreras de TVE no echan partidos excepto los de España , el inaugural y algún que otro partido por ahí de fases de grupos.
Llegará un día que el mundial solo sea de pago desde el primer al último partido juegue quien juegue y sino al tiempo.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> De que coño juega Griezman, de estorbo?



Eso es en el patético.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Se acabó la fiesta , los gabachos lo tienen hecho.



Como Argentina esta mañana


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (22 Nov 2022)

Aun hay alguien en la sala que piense que el ratte,sea mejor al dia de hoy que vinicius?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La racha de 36 partidos invictos de Argentina llega a su fin*



La mayoría de partidos contra letrinoamericanos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Nov 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Aun hay alguien en la sala que piense que el ratte,sea mejor al dia de hoy que vinicius?



Hombre, eso no lo sé, pero no está jugando mal.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Viéndolo en TVP1 televisión polaca porque los lumbreras de TVE no echan partidos excepto los de España , el inaugural y algún que otro partido por ahí de fases de grupos.
> Llegará un día que el mundial solo sea de pago desde el primer al último partido juegue quien juegue y sino al tiempo.
> Pozdrawiam



¿Cuántos partidos dan gratis cada día en Polonia?


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Viéndolo en TVP1 televisión polaca porque los lumbreras de TVE no echan partidos excepto los de España , el inaugural y algún que otro partido por ahí de fases de grupos.
> Llegará un día que el mundial solo sea de pago desde el primer al último partido juegue quien juegue y sino al tiempo.
> Pozdrawiam



La tienes en la BBC One también. 
Algunos derrochadores pagan 20 leuros al GolTV, son así de lijtoh.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Viéndolo en TVP1 televisión polaca porque los lumbreras de TVE no echan partidos excepto los de España , el inaugural y algún que otro partido por ahí de fases de grupos.
> Llegará un día que el mundial solo sea de pago desde el primer al último partido juegue quien juegue y sino al tiempo.
> Pozdrawiam



Por eso cuando dijeron que habían comprado el mundial desconfié desde el principio y me pareció muy mala idea. Sabía que la mayoría de partidos no los íbamos a ver.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

En la ZDF y ARD alemanas también.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> La tienes en la BBC One también.
> Algunos derrochadores pagan 20 leuros al GolTV, son así de lijtoh.



Y lo mejor es que la pasta va para Roures y Al-Khelaifi


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Australia se está librando porque Giroud, Griezmann y Dembelé son malísimos, porque llegan a gol como quieren.


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Nov 2022)

De parte de Messi, que a ver si alguien sabe a qué hora es el partido contra los árabes...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En la ZDF y ARD alemanas también.



Todos los países decentes han comprado el mundial para todos los suyos. Es en España donde los rojos no compran esas cosas y tienes que pasar por caja.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Dedicate a otra cosa.
> De futbol no tienes ni idea.



Aquí de fútbol no tenemos ni idea ninguno, esa es la gracia y esencia del hilo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Australia se está librando porque Giroud, Griezmann y Dembelé son malísimos, porque llegan a gol como quieren.



Se intuía que Cangurolandia no era nada del otro mundo. Y Fráfrica no está bien.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Nov 2022)

Gris-man, hombre gris, incapaz de hacer algo bien.


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> La tienes en la BBC One también.
> Algunos derrochadores pagan 20 leuros al GolTV, son así de lijtoh.



Era pagar la lotería o pagar el mundial. 
He acertado


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Nov 2022)

Al Griezmann lo veo con ganas nada que ver con el Griezmann cuándo juega con el pupas.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Nov 2022)

Dembele es malísimo. Y que odio tengo al empape


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Nov 2022)

Los gabachos están jugando muy bien, tampoco nos engañemos.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Igual algún madridista se pregunta por qué en Francia el titular es Theo y Mendy no ha ido ni convocado.

Uno traspasado por poco dinero saliéndose en el Milán y titular de Francia. El otro 50M y paquete que en el madridsmo sin estudios dicen que es mu weno porqueee ejqueee defiende mu bien


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Nov 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Gris-man, hombre gris, incapaz de hacer algo bien.



Para mí de momento de los mejores.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En la ZDF y ARD alemanas también.



Y en LGTBi tmb


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Al Griezmann lo veo con ganas nada que ver con el Griezmann cuándo juega con el pupas.
> Pozdrawiam.



Qué dices panoli, si en el Atleti se deja los guevos hasta en la copa contra un tercera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> De parte de Messi, que a ver si alguien sabe a qué hora es el partido contra los árabes...



Se está reservando para los cruces.

Lo increíble es que alguien viera favorita a una selección donde varios titulares son los del Cerdilla en descenso y en el centro del campo está De Paul. Y arriba Di Maria que está acabado y Lautaro que no ha demostrado nada.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Aquí también suelen haber enlaces






Australia Live Stream | FBStreams - FBStream


Watch Australia stream online on FBStream. Here how you can watch all the match action for Australia. FB stream for Australia quality stream on mobile and desktop.




tm.fbstream.tv


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Otro gol a puerta vacía fallado, esta vez Ratapé.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Nov 2022)

Me empapé a puerta vacía.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

en la NRK y TV2 noruegas también lo dan, creo que todo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y en LGTBi tmb



¿Dónde se echa curriculum para levantarse a las 11?


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Se está reservando para los cruces.
> 
> Lo increíble es que alguien viera favorita a una selección donde varios titulares son los del Cerdilla en descenso y en el centro del campo está De Paul. Y arriba Di Maria que está acabado y Lautaro que no ha demostrado nada.



Y Messi, que ya está más cerca del asilo que del gimnasio.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (22 Nov 2022)

Australia al poste.


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La racha de 36 partidos invictos de Argentina llega a su fin*



Es que jugando repetida la copamerica esa de 7 partidos más el clasificatorio del mundial otros 18 partidos de mierda mas los amistosos con medianias así puedes estar cienes de partidos sin perder...

No tiene rivales salvo Brasil, Uruguay y el partido de Italia


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Dónde se echa curriculum para levantarse a las 11?



Jajajajaja en cualquiera consultora informatica donde el proyecto sea tranquilo


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Nov 2022)

Cómo debe estar Benzema en casa. Madre mía, pobre hombre.


----------



## hartman (22 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Viéndolo en TVP1 televisión polaca porque los lumbreras de TVE no echan partidos excepto los de España , el inaugural y algún que otro partido por ahí de fases de grupos.
> Llegará un día que el mundial solo sea de pago desde el primer al último partido juegue quien juegue y sino al tiempo.
> Pozdrawiam



yo veo el mundial en la ZDF estoy aprendiendo aleman a marchas forzadas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Igual algún madridista se pregunta por qué en Francia el titular es Theo y Mendy no ha ido ni convocado.
> 
> Uno traspasado por poco dinero saliéndose en el Milán y titular de Francia. El otro 50M y paquete que en el madridsmo sin estudios dicen que es mu weno porqueee ejqueee defiende mu bien



No me acaba de convencer Mendy pero Theo en el Madrí no demosttró nada. Para el Milan secundario sí vale.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

Podría ir ganando Australia, pero claro... que duro es HATEAR.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

hartman dijo:


> yo veo el mundial en la ZDF estoy aprendiendo aleman a marchas forzadas.



Eso lo tuve que hacer yo en el mundial del 14. Ponte la Cope hombre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Aun hay alguien en la sala que piense que el ratte,sea mejor al dia de hoy que vinicius?




Yo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Y Messi, que ya está más cerca del asilo que del gimnasio.



¿Pero qué diceeeeees? Si dicen far$elonistas y comedoresdepollasdelenano que se está saliendo porque le mete goles al Lorient y al Sochaux.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo



Las ratas no cuentan.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Eso lo tuve que hacer yo en el mundial del 14. Ponte la Cope hombre.



La COPE es lo mejor cuando están Guachs y Poli Rincón, Paqvismo puro.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me acaba de convencer Mendy pero Theo en el Madrí no demosttró nada. Para el Milan secundario sí vale.



La bibisí lo emite, un VPN privado tiene mes de prveba... vamos, que el que no esté viendo el mondial de legal y gratis es porque es un pardillo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Mañana antes del partido de España se guardara un minuto de silencio por la leyenda Freddy Rincón.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Espero que los canguros salgan con el cuchillo en la boca en la segunda parte.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Espero que los canguros salgan con el cuchillo en la boca en la segunda parte.



Si algo se le da bien a Francia es ir de más a menos


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Espero que los canguros salgan con el cuchillo en la boca en la segunda parte.


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mañana antes del partido de España se guardara un minuto de silencio por la leyenda Freddy Rincón.



Y otro después del partido para digerir la derrota.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Francia jugando así es un coladero en defensa, cuidado contra selecciones más serias.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mañana antes del partido de España se guardara un minuto de silencio por la leyenda Freddy Rincón.



Y por Romerito.


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Francia jugando así es un coladero en defensa, cuidado contra selecciones más serias.



Van a cambiar el dibujo contra otros equipos. Eso seguro


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Partido soso y soleado en Las Gaunas, de los que apetece acabar de ver en la cama y aprovechar para coger el sueño temprano.


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Nov 2022)

Es que Griezmann lo que es dar pases y jugar al toque es muy bueno pero cuando le echa ganas porque si tiene la pájara encima va como pollo sin cabeza por el campo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Nov 2022)

Yo ya me he tomado la pastilla y a dormir. No se me ha perdido nada en este partido. 
No diferencio a los negros, no está camavinga ni Benzema 
Paso


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*Los pibes y yo tomando apuntes*


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (22 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hombre, eso no lo sé, pero no está jugando mal.



aun no lo he visto un desborde.Vinicius hubiera preñado un par de canguros en veinte minutos


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Nadie ha dicho nada, pero otros 6' de mierda de añadido, que estaban los africanos mareando la pelota, lo vamos a flipar en las eliminatorias, va a parecer la NFL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Cristiano Ronaldo deja el United y apunta a Al-Nassr saudí


Acaba la segunda etapa de Cristiano Ronaldo en el Manchester United. Así lo ha afirmado el conjunto inglés en un comunicado hecho público en la tarde de hoy. Escucha el episodio 5:




www.marca.com





No vive tan bien como @xilebo pero casi


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Messi: "No hay excusa"


Messi analizó la derrota de Argentina ante Arabia Saudí. Un comienzo de Mundial inesperado para la Albiceleste. Leo no puso excusas, pero reconoció que el grupo estaba tocado. "




www.marca.com





Povre onvre (una mierda). La suerte que tienen es que Mexico y Polonia no son gran cosa.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Qué final tan patético está teniendo la marica portuguesa.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Cristiano Ronaldo deja el United y apunta a Al-Nassr saudí
> 
> 
> Acaba la segunda etapa de Cristiano Ronaldo en el Manchester United. Así lo ha afirmado el conjunto inglés en un comunicado hecho público en la tarde de hoy. Escucha el episodio 5:
> ...



Hay que saber montarselo bien  pero vamos, tmb va por epocas y del cliente en que este trabajando


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Oficial, Cristiano al carrer,

donde irá después del mundial?









Oficial: el Manchester United y Cristiano Ronaldo separan sus caminos


El equipo mancuniano ha lanzado un comunicado en el que informa de que el portugués deja el club de mutuo acuerdo. Lo hace después de su entrevista exclusiv




as.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Los pibes y yo tomando apuntes*



En mi centro los chavales iban todos escondiendo el móvil viendo el partido de Argentina. Me han reventado la sorpresa.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Nov 2022)

Si Argentina pierde algun partido mas, queda eliminada.

No podria esperar un salvador triple empate a 3 puntos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si Argentina pierde algun partido mas, queda eliminada.
> 
> No podria esperar un salvador triple empate a 3 puntos



No sé yo. El empate de los otros le ha beneficiado y no veo yo a esos dos ganando a los boludos.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Cristiano Ronaldo deja el United y apunta a Al-Nassr saudí
> 
> 
> Acaba la segunda etapa de Cristiano Ronaldo en el Manchester United. Así lo ha afirmado el conjunto inglés en un comunicado hecho público en la tarde de hoy. Escucha el episodio 5:
> ...



En el Málaga tiene sitio,.igual y así suben de nuevo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Joder, parece que fukuona se ha roto y se vuelve a japon, están practicandole una resonancia los de la federacion japonesa.


----------



## Ritalapollera (22 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si Argentina pierde algun partido mas, queda eliminada.
> 
> No podria esperar un salvador triple empate a 3 puntos



Ya está el estadísticas 

Aún recuerdo lo bien que lo pasamos en el hilo de la Eurocopa calculando los cruces.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Nadie ha dicho nada, pero otros 6' de mierda de añadido, que estaban los africanos mareando la pelota, lo vamos a flipar en las eliminatorias, va a parecer la NFL



Pero para que coño hacen eso? 
Es que no son solo los que añaden, es que prácticamente los doblan


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En mi centro los chavales iban todos escondiendo el móvil viendo el partido de Argentina. Me han reventado la sorpresa.



Pues @lokeno100 hoy iba mesa por mesa molestando a los niños en la clase y estos cambiando la pantalla del furbo al codigo de programacion


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Otro negro:









Barça y Madrid pujan por Moukoko


El delantero del Dortmund disputa el Mundial con Alemania y es una de las revelaciones de la Bundesliga




www.sport.es


----------



## Ritalapollera (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No sé yo. El empate de los otros le ha beneficiado y no veo yo a esos dos ganando a los boludos.



Sí, les ha beneficiado muchísimo, siempre tienen una suerte terrible, pero no por ello deja de ser cierto lo que ha dicho, como pierdan uno más, a la calle.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En el Málaga tiene sitio,.igual y así suben de nuevo.



Aquí no lo veríamos mal la verdad.


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La bibisí lo emite, un VPN privado tiene mes de prveba... vamos, que el que no esté viendo el mondial de legal y gratis es porque es un pardillo



Hilo de consumo responsable. Edición mundial


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En el Málaga tiene sitio,.igual y así suben de nuevo.



Onvre, creo yo que en cualquier equipo de moros le pagan algo más.

El Málaga, como no os quitéis de encima al moro y lo compre un español con pasta (¿Banderas?) veo difícil que vuelva a 1ª e incluso que se mantenga en 2ª.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*Messi siendo Messi en los mundiales sin importar el rival ni el nivel de su selección*


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Hoy es el día de los moros, no?

Túnez manteniendo el tipo
Y remontadas de Arabia y Francia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder, parece que fukuona se ha roto y se vuelve a japon, están practicandole una resonancia los de la federacion japonesa.



Han convocado a Miraképito.


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Nov 2022)

Italia en España 82 empató todos sus partidos de su grupo ante Polonia, Perú y Camerún pero luego cogió una racha buena ganando sus 4 partidos incluido el de la final fulminando a Argentina, Brasil,Polonia y Alemania (final).
Que gran mundial por Dios, que gran mundial ese de España hace 40 años cómo lo recuerdo con mucho cariño.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Onvre, creo yo que en cualquier equipo de moros le pagan algo más.
> 
> El Málaga, como no os quitéis de encima al moro y lo compre un español con pasta (¿Banderas?) veo difícil que vuelva a 1ª e incluso que se mantenga en 2ª.



Puffff calla que el malaga nos vamos a primera rfef esa de cabeza


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Italia en España 82 empató todos sus partidos de su grupo ante Polonia, Perú y Camerún pero luego cogió una racha buena ganando sus 4 partidos incluido el de la final fulminando a Argentina, Brasil,Polonia y Alemania (final).
> Que gran mundial por Dios, que gran mundial ese de España hace 40 años cómo lo recuerdo con mucho cariño.
> Pozdrawiam.



Y España perdió con Suiza en Sudáfrica.


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Onvre, creo yo que en cualquier equipo de moros le pagan algo más.
> 
> El Málaga, como no os quitéis de encima al moro y lo compre un español con pasta (¿Banderas?) veo difícil que vuelva a 1ª e incluso que se mantenga en 2ª.



Tenemos un ruinón de los que hacen época. Aunque nuestra historia está plagada de mierdas, descensos, ruinas, desapariciones y resurgimientos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Puffff calla que el malaga nos vamos a primera rfef esa de cabeza



Tiene pinta. Y eso que habéis fichado a vacas sagradas.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Ronaldo tiene hueco en los broncos de Denver


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No sé yo. El empate de los otros le ha beneficiado y no veo yo a esos dos ganando a los boludos.



Lo quw digo yo es por mates, si pierde un partido mas esta fuera


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Tanta gilipollez con árbitro tocando los cojones, para acabar un córner pasándosela a tu portero


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Onvre, creo yo que en cualquier equipo de moros le pagan algo más.
> 
> El Málaga, como no os quitéis de encima al moro y lo compre un español con pasta (¿Banderas?) veo difícil que vuelva a 1ª e incluso que se mantenga en 2ª.



Ya se fueron al guano siendo el C.D. Málaga mítico, hasta tercera división cayeron,

tener la misma camiseta que Argensimia es una maldición.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Veo a mucha gente hablando mal del inútil Giroud pero a mí el cabrón me parece muy buen delantero. Ya le gustaría al patético uno así.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Han convocado a Miraképito.



Aquí te he visto flojillo, llevas un par de días espesito ehh


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En el Málaga tiene sitio,.igual y así suben de nuevo.



Mal fario


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Si llega a meter ese chilenón telita eh.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tiene pinta. Y eso que habéis fichado a vacas sagradas.



A pepe mel y ruben castro, han venido a tomar el sol en la capital de la costa del sol


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Aquí no lo veríamos mal la verdad.



2 ó 3 mamadous, tambien.



̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Onvre, creo yo que en cualquier equipo de moros le pagan algo más.
> 
> El Málaga, como no os quitéis de encima al moro y lo compre un español con pasta (¿Banderas?) veo difícil que vuelva a 1ª e incluso que se mantenga en 2ª.



Primero que salgamos de acministracion judicial


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

A ver, no pasa nada por perder el primer partido. Son más las sensaciones que transmites. En 2010 y 2012 España tampoco ganó el primer partido del grupo, y también ganó al final.

España perdió con Suiza en 2010 de salida, pero fue "mala suerte". Jugó bien, fue un accidente. Argentina se ha visto perdiendo después de que le remontasen y ha hecho una 2º parte muy floja. Y eso te hace dudar.

Argentina igualmente creo que se clasifica, pero lo de ser 1º habrá que verlo, y ahi están Francia y Dinamarca esperando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo quw digo yo es por mates, si pierde un partido mas esta fuera



Hombre, si pierde coon polacos y mejicanos está claro.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aquí te he visto flojillo, llevas un par de días espesito ehh



Trabaja mucho ultimamente para que otros podamos ver el mundial


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A pepe mel y ruben castro, han venido a tomar el sol en la capital de la costa del sol



Los espetitos gostosos en Pedregalejo mandan


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> 2 ó 3 mamadous, tambien.
> 
> 
> 
> Primero que salgamos de acministracion judicial



joder, si que hay malagueños por aquí. Se ha traído @xilebo a toda la familia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aquí te he visto flojillo, llevas un par de días espesito ehh



hoy no he matado a alguien en el trabajo de milagro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, no pasa nada por perder el primer partido. Son más las sensaciones que transmites. En 2010 y 2012 España tampoco ganó el primer partido del grupo, y también ganó al final.
> 
> España perdió con Suiza en 2010 de salida, pero fue "mala suerte". Jugó bien, fue un accidente. Argentina se ha visto perdiendo después de que le remontasen y ha hecho una 2º parte muy floja. Y eso te hace dudar.
> 
> Argentina igualmente creo que se clasifica, pero lo de ser 1º habrá que verlo, y ahi están Francia y Dinamarca esperando.



Supongo que se meterá pero no me ha parecido en ningún momento que fuera la "favorita". Ya dije que quería ver a Brasil y Argentina contra europeas, y ni siquiera hemos tenido que esperar a eso.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hoy es el día de los moros, no?
> 
> Túnez manteniendo el tipo
> Y remontadas de Arabia y Francia



que fino es usted


----------



## hartman (22 Nov 2022)

no veo a los boludos eliminados pasaran como segundos sufriendo pero pasaran.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> joder, si que hay malagueños por aquí. Se ha traído @xilebo a toda la familia.



Somos una plaga jajajajaaja


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Veo a mucha gente hablando mal del inútil Giroud pero a mí el cabrón me parece muy buen delantero. Ya le gustaría al patético uno así.



Al Atletico ya le gostaría tener un delantero a secas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> que fino es usted



Y Bélgica juega en dos días.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hombre, si pierde coon polacos y mejicanos está claro.



He dicho un partido mas, queda eliminado.

Si Mexico y Polonia no hubieran empatado, Argentina podria clasificarse perdiendo un partido mas.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y Bélgica juega en dos días.



Belfrica.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Al Atletico ya le gostaría tener un delantero a secas



Pues tienen ahi a griezmann, morata, joa felix, mancos no son


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ronaldo tiene hueco en los broncos de Denver



Al primer placaje se encararia al arbitro pidiendo penalty y roja.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> hoy no he matado a alguien en el trabajo de milagro.



Se nota       

Cuando te enfades en el trabajo piensa en Freddy Rincón, a él no le gustaría verte enfadado.


----------



## Rediooss (22 Nov 2022)

Sale del campo sustituido uno de Australia que juega en la segunda división Japonesa... y Halland viendo el mundial desde casa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues tienen ahi a griezmann, morata, joa felix, mancos no son



Ninguno de esos es perfil Cholo. El cholo quiere perfiles Costa, Cavani, Luis Suárez. Al pateti le vendría bien Lautaro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Nov 2022)

Bueno, me voy a descuartizar a alguien. Digooo...a darme una vuelta.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Jvgadón de Francia


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ninguno de esos es perfil Cholo. El cholo quiere perfiles Costa, Cavani, Luis Suárez. Al pateti le vendría bien Lautaro.



Si, eso es verdad, esos perfiles son mas del cholo, y tmb David Villa, le dio muy buen rendimiento. Pues tuvo a tiro a Halaand antes de fichar por el dormunt, no se en que estaba pensando el atleti


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si, eso es verdad, esos perfiles son mas del cholo, y tmb David Villa, le dio muy buen rendimiento. Pues tuvo a tiro a Halaand antes de fichar por el dormunt, no se en que estaba pensando el atleti



En que hay que pagarle nóminas al entrenador mejor pagado del mvndo


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, me voy a descuartizar a alguien. Digooo...a darme una vuelta.



Te recomiendo la siguiente serie


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Nov 2022)

pedazo 2 0-0 que hubo eh, el furgol no defrauda como el deporte más paco, se empata y encima a nada.


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero para que coño hacen eso?
> Es que no son solo los que añaden, es que prácticamente los doblan



Será directiva FIFA para disuadir de perder tiempo...

Si pierdes 1 minuto haciendo el payaso añado 2 y así sucesivamente


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Será directiva FIFA para disuadir de perder tiempo...
> 
> Si pierdes 1 minuto haciendo el payaso añado 2 y así sucesivamente



En la liga española durarian los partidoss un mes.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

Ahora si gol merecido. Se olía.


----------



## hartman (22 Nov 2022)

bappe.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*Messi despues del penalti*


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

No llegan a lo de Inglaterra, pero se parece


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Ratapé vs Bellingham

El duelo del mundial.

Será una buena final.


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

Joder con el Mbappe...se le nota triste de no fichar por el mandril


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Los franchutes me recuerdan a la del 2018,

sin jugar una mierda te matan,

incluso son más directos,

a ver qué tal con una selección más fuerte.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Nov 2022)

Buen partido. 
Bien por los aussies, pero lo que no pue sé, no pué se, y además es imposible.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

Francia además es un equipo físicamente fuerte, y el rival a medida que avanza el partido se suele diluir. Pero vamos, poca excusa, hasta el 1-1 Australia ha estado ahi, luego ya no. Ahora le puede caer la del pulpo.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Joder con el Mbappe...se le nota triste de no fichar por el mandril



Mucho la verdad, un gol y otra asistencia


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

De todas formas 3 goles de remate de cabeza entre los centrales...


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> En la liga española durarian los partidoss un mes.



Jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Snowball (22 Nov 2022)

Joder pues no se hecha en falta a Bezema....


----------



## Snowball (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Van a cambiar el dibujo contra otros equipos. Eso seguro



Ya lo fue en la euro

Sobre todo contra Suiza...


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Me alegro de que Giroud le haga sombra al tortvgo


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Mbappe con la polla por fuera...


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Giroud empata con Henry a 51 goles en la seleccion francesa, uno igual q el otro


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

El negro de Australia,

a cumplir con la cuota.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

¿En Australia el fútbol es el cuarto deporte en audiencias tras rugby, fútbol australiano y crickett?


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> ¿En Australia el fútbol es el cuarto deporte en audiencias tras rugby, fútbol australiano y crickett?



Por detrás de la natación


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> ¿En Australia el fútbol es el cuarto deporte en audiencias tras rugby, fútbol australiano y crickett?



En basket no van mal.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (22 Nov 2022)

Paliza de Francia.


----------



## Rediooss (22 Nov 2022)

Precisamente a Australia fue al único país que ganó España en el Mundial del 2014, siendo la campeonato del Mundo solo logramos ganar a los Kanguros.
Por cierto, fue el último partido de Villa con la selección española y mojó. 

Australia siempre dando alegrías en los Mundiales contra los países que juega, son buena gente.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (22 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En basket no van mal.



Son los terceros mejores detras de nosotros y USA. Hay muchos cracks australianos, Patty Mille, Joe Ingels, Dellavedova creo recordar por ejemplo.

Kyrie nació en Australia creo pero no juega con ellos.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

Que se marchase Benzemá es un alivio para Francia.

En la selección muchos lo odian por chantajear a un compañero (de raíces Españolas por cierto) y aunque la mayoría de negrocs y morocs que juegan con Francia suden de Francia al menos tienen la cortesía de disimularlo, Benzemalo dijo abiertamente que Francia no le representa cuando fue la polémica de que no cantaba el himno.

Giroud se merece mucho más representar a Francia, además se nota que está orgulloso de representar a su país, de hecho es de los pocos franceses que hay en la selección.

Y hay tres descendientes de Españoles en la selección Francesa, los hermanos hernández y Lloris.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Ahora es cuando ponen 15 minutos de añadido no?


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (22 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Francia además es un equipo físicamente fuerte, y el rival a medida que avanza el partido se suele diluir. Pero vamos, poca excusa, hasta el 1-1 Australia ha estado ahi, luego ya no. Ahora le puede caer la del pulpo.



Tampoco hasta el momento ha sido una leccion de futbol.Enfrente han tenido a una cuadrilla acostumbrada a pasarse fruta de mano a mano.De tu a tu,y con alguna flecha de extremo se le puede hacer daño y no tendria tanto el balon.La mezcla de noveles "mas divas",les puede caer en los morros.Ya veremos ..bajo el sol


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Los franchutes me recuerdan a la del 2018,
> 
> sin jugar una mierda te matan,
> 
> ...



Con una más fuerte y con lo de hoy yo creo que no les llega

Por ejemplo las facilidades de los australianos en todos los goles han sido demigrantes vamos  

Eso no te lo permite ninguna fuerte, vamos que les pueden meter 1 pero no 4 iguales para hoy


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El negro de Australia,
> 
> a cumplir con la cuota.



No es lo mismo, un país europeo que Australia que los nativos son negros

Es como si en Perú o México dijésemos que los amerindios son cuota


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Son los terceros mejores detras de nosotros y USA. Hay muchos cracks australianos, Patty Mille, Joe Ingels, Dellavedova creo recordar por ejemplo.
> 
> Kyrie nació en Australia creo pero no juega con ellos.



Ben Simmons, Joe Inglés, Aron Baynes, etc,

tienen equipazo.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No es lo mismo, un país europeo que Australia que los nativos son negros
> 
> Es como si en Perú o México dijésemos que los amerindios son cuota



Ese negro de australia no es aborigen.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No es lo mismo, un país europeo que Australia que los nativos son negros
> 
> Es como si en Perú o México dijésemos que los amerindios son cuota



Precisamente los ancestros de los pantxis son de allí





Science | AAAS







www.science.org


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No es lo mismo, un país europeo que Australia que los nativos son negros
> 
> Es como si en Perú o México dijésemos que los amerindios son cuota



Ese que ha salido no era aborigen australiano,

era de origen africano claramente.

Edit: Lo acabo de mirar, juega en el Cádiz 

Awer Bul Mabil (Kakuma, Kenia, 15 de septiembre de 1995) es un futbolista sursudanés, pero con nacionalizad australiana, que juega en la posición de centrocampista en el Cádiz C. F. de la Primera División de España.[


----------



## kabeljau (22 Nov 2022)

El Daily Mail News (de los habichuelos):
Iran´is considering attacking the World Cup in Qatar, Israeli intelligence chief Clims .........
Es decir, que anuncia un atentado de falsa bandera, vamos, como el Maine.


----------



## Rediooss (22 Nov 2022)

" Hay simpatía hacia Francia en el campo" dice el cachondo del comentarista... ¿ no lo va a haber, si son todos moros?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Nov 2022)

Los australianos se han suicidado. Después de ponerse por delante se han creído el Brasil del 70 y les han dado bien.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (22 Nov 2022)

Yo sinceramente veo a España favorita solo un peldañito por debajo de Brasil. A España la coloco ligeramente por delante de Alemania, Frafrica y alguna otra top, pero realmente me sorprende lo infravalorada que esta por la gente, como puede el marketing... 

En La Roja no habrá negros mononeuronales bailongos ni gente hace que bicicletas pero lo de jugar al fútbol en equipo no se les da nada mal a este grupo de chavales, y el fútbol, es un deporte de equipo por mucho romanticismo que le metan de héroes y superhombres que salvan partidos.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Andando como están esto ya tiene nivel de amistoso


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Yo sinceramente veo a España favorita solo un peldañito por debajo de Brasil. A España la coloco ligeramente por delante de Alemania, Frafrica y alguna otra top, pero realmente me sorprende lo infravalorada que esta por la gente, como puede el marketing...
> 
> En La Roja no habrá negros mononeuronales bailongos ni gente hace que bicicletas pero lo de jugar al fútbol en equipo no se les da nada mal a este grupo de chavales, y el fútbol, es un deporte de equipo por mucho romanticismo que le metan de héroes y superhombres que salvan partidos.



Lo que me da "pánico" es que están siendo unos partidos muy físicos,

van todos como aviones,

se nota que estamos en mitad de la temporada,

no se que tal lleve eso España.


----------



## qbit (22 Nov 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> En La Roja no habrá negros mononeuronales bailongos



¿Cómo que no? ¿Y que mierdas es eso de "La Roja"? Deja de escribir como los juntaletras, que ellos lo hacen porque están a sueldo y para promocionar el comunismo.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


>



Que pesados los putos boludos con el robo.

Los moros les dieron una lección de cojones y sacrificio.

Que aprendan para los dos próximos partidos.


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Andando como están esto ya tiene nivel de amistoso



Con ese resultado y lo que queda ni uno ni otro se van a descojonar ya andarrios


----------



## qbit (22 Nov 2022)

Los defensas australianos de cabeza como que no es lo suyo.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Con ese resultado y lo que queda ni uno ni otro se van a descojonar ya andarrios



Los goles tambien svman, ojito con eso


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

Todo el juego aereo termina cabeceado por un gabacho, tócate los cojones


----------



## esBlackpill.com (22 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Lo que me da "pánico" es que están siendo unos partidos muy físicos,
> 
> van todos como aviones,
> 
> ...



No creo que afecte mucho a España, teniendo en cuenta que defendemos con balón, lo que habrá que vigilar las contras y repliegues.


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Los goles tambien svman, ojito con eso



Ya pero está todo el pescao vendido y hay que jugar otros 2 partidos

Sobretodo tienen que tener cuidado los gabachos que se les rompen con mirarlos nada mas


----------



## FROM HELL (22 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Lo que me da "pánico" es que están siendo unos partidos muy físicos,
> 
> van todos como aviones,
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que esto es lo que nos va a igualar al resto. 

Tradicionalmente en verano nos pasaban todos por encima. Ahora en noviembre-diciembre y con la chavaleria que llevamos, por fisico en los ultimos 20-30 no nos van a ganar. 

España puede sacar de segunda unidad a Balde, Williams, llorente y volar. 

Me preocupa mas lo del juego aereo. Defendemos como el culo el balon parado.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Nov 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Yo sinceramente veo a España favorita solo un peldañito por debajo de Brasil. A España la coloco ligeramente por delante de Alemania, Frafrica y alguna otra top, pero realmente me sorprende lo infravalorada que esta por la gente, como puede el marketing...
> 
> En La Roja no habrá negros mononeuronales bailongos ni gente hace que bicicletas pero lo de jugar al fútbol en equipo no se les da nada mal a este grupo de chavales, y el fútbol, es un deporte de equipo por mucho romanticismo que le metan de héroes y superhombres que salvan partidos.



Es un deporte de equipo, pero al final aparte de esa base necesitas uno o dos jugadores que marquen diferencias y nosotros no los tenemos. A un partido podemos ganar a cualquiera a base de controlar el centro del campo, pero ya ganar varios cruces contra equipos buenos con lo blanditos que somos en ambas áreas... Tenemos varios jugadores de 7, alguno de 8 o de 9, pero no tenemos ni un líder en defensa para aguantar avalanchas ni un goleador que te saque algo de la nada. Jugamos bien, pero tenemos que jugar bien del minuto 1 al 90 porque en cuanto perdamos el control estamos en bragas.

Lo veo muy difícil, sinceramente. Y no tengo nada contra LE, de hecho me parece que bastante hace con lo que tiene, es simplemente la generación que le ha tocado.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> No creo que afecte mucho a España, teniendo en cuenta que defendemos con balón, lo que habrá que vigilar las contras y repliegues.



Contras y los melones al área,

Suiza se pulió a España con patadones arriba.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pues yo creo que esto es lo que nos va a igualar al resto.
> 
> Tradicionalmente en verano nos pasaban todos por encima. Ahora en noviembre-diciembre y con la chavaleria que llevamos, por fisico en los ultimos 20-30 no nos van a ganar.
> 
> ...



Balde, Williams, Llorente, Yéremi y Gavi,

puro físico e intensidad,

me da que no veremos eso.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Otros 7' de añadido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Bueno compañeros..

Mañana tenemos a una de las grandes del torneo, capitaneadas por Amin muhamad debuta marruecos, la gran favorita para la victoria final, y también veremos en acción a otras dos llamadas a llegar lejos (japón y Alemania).


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno compañeros..
> 
> Mañana tenemos a una de las grandes del torneo, capitaneadas por Amin muhamad debuta marruecos, la gran favorita para la victoria final, y también veremos en acción a otras dos llamadas a llegar lejos (japón y Alemania).



Como se notas q vives en Cataluña, de España no dices ni mu


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Nov 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Yo sinceramente veo a España favorita solo un peldañito por debajo de Brasil. A España la coloco ligeramente por delante de Alemania, Frafrica y alguna otra top, pero realmente me sorprende lo infravalorada que esta por la gente, como puede el marketing...
> 
> En La Roja no habrá negros mononeuronales bailongos ni gente hace que bicicletas pero lo de jugar al fútbol en equipo no se les da nada mal a este grupo de chavales, y el fútbol, es un deporte de equipo por mucho romanticismo que le metan de héroes y superhombres que salvan partidos.



Buen chiste conforero.

España favorita


----------



## esBlackpill.com (22 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Es un deporte de equipo, pero al final aparte de esa base necesitas uno o dos jugadores que marquen diferencias y nosotros no los tenemos. A un partido podemos ganar a cualquiera a base de controlar el centro del campo, pero ya ganar varios cruces contra equipos buenos con lo blanditos que somos en ambas áreas... Tenemos varios jugadores de 7, alguno de 8 o de 9, pero no tenemos ni un líder en defensa para aguantar avalanchas ni un goleador que te saque algo de la nada. Jugamos bien, pero tenemos que jugar bien del minuto 1 al 90 porque en cuanto perdamos el control estamos en bragas.
> 
> Lo veo muy difícil, sinceramente. Y no tengo nada contra LE, de hecho me parece que bastante hace con lo que tiene, es simplemente la generación que le ha tocado.



Ansu Fati si esta enchufado como pre-lesión es diferencial, así que recemos, lleva todo el año preparando para el Mundial. Ferran Torres y Morata en un buen esquema generan MUCHO juego y jugadas aprovechables por otros compañeros, no son delanteros estilo pum y para dentro pero tienen un genial juego colectivo.

Nico Williams parece un jugador muy desequilibrante, para desbordar y abrir campo.

En defensa sí que veo más problemas, pero España no es un equipo de aguantar oleadas, sino de defensa adelantada, así que tampoco tenemos por que sufrir. 

La cosa es que cualquier cosa puede pasar, pero España tiene potencial para ganar de sobras.

El medio del campo es una delicia, y creo que juegan mejor con Luís Enrique que con Xavi de momento, Xavi creo que infrautiliza a Pedri y Gavi, y Busquets esta quedando muy retratado esta temporada, pero con Luís Enrique todos juegan mucho más, porque el balón va más al medio que a las bandas que es lo que hace el Barça ahora (muy a mi pesar). Como ejemplo, hay partidos del FCB que incluso jugando bien, apenas hay tres pases entre Pedri y Gavi (o FDJ), esto en España no pasa y por eso creo que juegan mejor.

Unai Simón me parece buen portero. Además anímicamente, mentalmente, les veo BIEN porque son todos jovenes con muchas ganas y hambre de GANAR, además no tienen la presión de otros, como por ejemplo Francia o Argentina, España parte de underdog, lo cual me sorprende, pero mejor casi. Alemania también está en la misma línea.

VAMOS ESPAÑA COÑO 

(Esto no quiere decir nada, que luego se nos cierran, se entorpece el juego y nos pintan la cara, pero eso le puede pasar a cualquiera).


----------



## esBlackpill.com (22 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Contras y los melones al área,
> 
> Suiza se pulió a España con patadones arriba.



Suiza es un equipazo colectivamente, pero ni se folló a España ni nada. Además que la selección ha mejorado por jugadores a las de la Euro. Suiza defiende super bien, y muy ordenado (como todo en Suiza), van todos a una, no tienen grandes egos. No por nada empataron contra Francia y España. A ver si nos pensamos que por no tener filigraneros los equipos son malos.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

España es una selección odiosa y repugnante, ojalá la echen enseguida. Basura de rojos terroristas y separatistas traidores.


----------



## pandiella (22 Nov 2022)

no esta queilor en costa rica?


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> no esta queilor en costa rica?



Está

Ahora es rubio platino


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Nov 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Suiza es un equipazo colectivamente, pero ni se folló a España ni nada. Además que la selección ha mejorado por jugadores a las de la Euro. Suiza defiende super bien, y muy ordenado (como todo en Suiza), van todos a una, no tienen grandes egos. No por nada empataron contra Francia y España. A ver si nos pensamos que por no tener filigraneros los equipos son malos.



Esto pasó hace nada, en la Nations


----------



## hartman (22 Nov 2022)

sigue joel campbell en costa rica?


----------



## esBlackpill.com (22 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Buen chiste conforero.
> 
> España favorita



Quién sino? La pérfida Albión que juegan como pollos sin cabeza, Frafrica que juega a esperar que les caiga a los de arriba y sin Pogba, Kante y Karim, Argentina que son 9 troncos con Messi y Di Maria, Holanda que parece que se quieran mear en la tumba de su mayor leyenda...

Brasil la única que puedo ver claramente superior a España. El resto, como España o un poco por debajo.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

DISCURSO MOTIVACIONAL: 

SE ACONSEJA DARLE AL PLAY PARA PONER ESTA MUSICA DE FONDO MIENTRAS LEÉIS 




Maldita sea!!!! 
Mañana debemos juntarnos!!!
Estar en torno a nuestros muchachos, levantarnos para cantar el himno!!
Para que hemos llegado aquí si no es para triunfar??!!!!! 
Si nos caemos nos volvemos a levantar!!!
Una y otra vez!!!
Mañana es más que un simple partido de fútbol!!!!!
Es la representación de todo un país!!!!!!
Por nosotros!!
Por nuestras familias!!!!
Por nuestros amigos!!!
Por Mohamed VI 
Por Marruecosssssssssssss!!!!!!!

Hasta la victoria final!!!!!!!!! 



@filets @Suprimo @- CONANÍN - @Edge2 @Manero @El Juani @melf @Alia del Cuchillo @Pajarotto @Epsilon69 @Fornicious Jr @Charo afgana @barullo @Taliván Hortográfico y el leproso de nike y tantos otros buenos compañeros!!!!! 


Por rachid, por muhama, por el kaleui, por mohamed...

Por todos!!!!!!!! 

*#todossomosMarruecos*


----------



## esBlackpill.com (22 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Esto pasó hace nada, en la Nations



Es verdad, cierto, pero bueno es otro contexto, y faltaban MUCHÍSIMOS jugadores de España.


----------



## Xupaa (22 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> España es una selección odiosa y repugnante, ojalá la echen enseguida. Basura de rojos terroristas y separatistas traidores.



Prefieres que gane África digo francia


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

hartman dijo:


> sigue joel campbell en costa rica?



Si


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> DISCURSO MOTIVACIONAL:
> 
> SE ACONSEJA DARLE AL PLAY PARA PONER ESTA MUSICA DE FONDO MIENTRAS LEÉIS
> 
> ...



No está ahí mencionado @xilebo 
Vaya fallo garrafal


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Ponle texto a esta foto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Quien se apunta a ir mañana a los encantes de 11 a 13? estarán todos los moros distraídos y se les podrá regatear a lo bestia


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No está ahí mencionado @xilebo
> Vaya fallo garrafal



A esta hora va ya muy ciego


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Xupaa dijo:


> Prefieres que gane África digo francia



Francia e Inglaterra son enemigas de España así que no quiero que ganen, tampoco los asquerosos argentinos, o la hija de puta asesina Rusia, los demás me dan igual.

Por mí que ganaran Portugal o Alemania.


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ponle texto a esta foto



Plastilinaaaaaa, es de plastilinaaaaaa


----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> DISCURSO MOTIVACIONAL:
> 
> SE ACONSEJA DARLE AL PLAY PARA PONER ESTA MUSICA DE FONDO MIENTRAS LEÉIS
> 
> ...



Marruecos llega a cuartos, aquí queda escrito...


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*Cree que está bajo control*


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

*Francia apaga rápido su incendio y Giroud hace historia*

La campeona del mundo remontó con autoridad el tempranero gol de Australia. La entrada de Theo Hernandez por su hermano Lucas fue decisiva para cambiar el encuentro.


----------



## FeiJiao (22 Nov 2022)

Xupaa dijo:


> Prefieres que gane África digo francia



Parece que Francia por fin rompera la maldicion del campeon. Ellos la empezaron en 2002, venian de ser campeones en el 98 y se quedaron en fase de grupos..

Brasil si paso la fase de grupos en 2006, pero no le sirvio de nada... 
Italia en 2010, fuera en fase de grupos
España en 2014, fuera en fase de grupos
Alemania en 2018, fuera en fase de grupos. 

Puta Francia le paso por encima a Australia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No está ahí mencionado @xilebo
> Vaya fallo garrafal




Lleva usted toda la razón, es que escribo de memoria y sois muchos hijos de fruta, @xilebo te invocamos.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2022)

Mañana tenemos 4 europeas "buenas" contra 4 inferiores (resto del mundo). No van a ganar las 4. Veremos quien la prepara.

La "menos" favorita es Croacia, que lo que mejor tiene es la experiencia.


----------



## Ritalapollera (22 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Mañana tenemos 4 europeas "buenas" contra 4 inferiores (resto del mundo). No van a ganar las 4. Veremos quien la prepara.
> 
> La "menos" favorita es Croacia, que lo que mejor tiene es la experiencia.



Hombre, buenas son España y Alemania. Bélgica y Croacia están por debajo.

Yo creo que la pifia España 100%.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mariano24 (22 Nov 2022)

Yo le voy a meter 100 al empate y Costa-Rica cuota @5,50


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Hablemos de esto que he comentado esta mañana pero aún estabais dormidos

Excepto Brasil

Por qué el resto de mastodontes apenas son relevantes en el tema futbolístico?

China un desastre
India y Pakistan, ni están ni se les espera
USA y Canadá son un equipos muy mediocres
Rusia estaba en la repesca y posiblemente no se hubiera clasificado si no la hubieran sancionado
Australia, está en el mundial siempre pero nunca ha hecho nada destacado

Sin embargo Japón y Corea tienen un fútbol aceptable a pesar de ser unos países de poca extensión
Bélgica, Holanda y Dinamarca son países ridículos pero con un potencial futbolístico muy alto
Siempre hay, como mínimo, un satélite de las islas británicas en los mundiales (a parte de Inglaterra)
Uruguay es un peñasco pero sus jugadores se los rifan los mejores equipos del mundo 

No se supone en países como China, India, USA o Canadá debería ser fácil encontrar 11 tíos que la toquen y otros 11 que puedan salir del banquillo a sustituirlos sin joder la marrana?

Cómo es posible que países como Holanda o Uruguay que son 3 y el cabo, consigan no sólo tener un buen equipo casi siempre, sino, encontrar sustitutos cuando ya no hay más remedio que jubilar a algún titular?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2022)

Mañana hacemos concurso de memes del partido usando la app de las galletas?









My TostaRica: Galletas Personalizadas con Fotos


Crear el pedido de tus galletas My TostaRica es muy sencillo ¿A qué esperas? Entra ahora y sigue nuestras indicaciones.




www.mytostarica.com


----------



## Avioncito (22 Nov 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Hombre, buenas son España y Alemania. Bélgica y Croacia están por debajo.
> 
> Yo creo que la pifia España 100%.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Bélgica no tiene nada mal equipo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Nov 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> En defensa sí que veo más problemas, pero España no es un equipo de aguantar oleadas, sino de defensa adelantada, así que tampoco tenemos por que sufrir.



Como dijo Mike Tyson, todo el mundo tiene un plan hasta que te pegan una hostia en toda la boca.

Para ganar un Mundial hay que sufrir, colgarse del larguero, pasar tandas de penaltis, aguantar córners en el minuto 89... A mí me parece inviable pensar que vamos a pasar varios cruces camuflando a Eric García y Jordi Alba, por dar dos ejemplos, a base de defensa adelantada.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Francia apaga rápido su incendio y Giroud hace historia*
> 
> La campeona del mundo remontó con autoridad el tempranero gol de Australia. La entrada de Theo Hernandez por su hermano Lucas fue decisiva para cambiar el encuentro.



Giroud se fue del Chelsi medio derroido y parecía que ya no daba más, ojito a eso, el amego extorsionador tiene que estar en casita jodido por el resquemor


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Mañana hacemos concurso de memes del partido usando la app de las galletas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para mañana tengo la mía


----------



## DIONI_PANBE (22 Nov 2022)

El fútbol sub-sahariano está muy por debajo del fútbol de países como Argelia, Marruecos o Túnez

Incluso Arabia Saudí es mucho mejor equipo que países como Ghana, Senegal, Camerún, Sudáfrica, Costa del Marfil etc


----------



## Manero (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> DISCURSO MOTIVACIONAL:
> 
> SE ACONSEJA DARLE AL PLAY PARA PONER ESTA MUSICA DE FONDO MIENTRAS LEÉIS
> 
> ...



Como puedes nombrar a Rachid o Mohamed pero olvidarte de una de las estrellas del Mundial, del Garrincha de Beni Melal, *Ez Abde*???


----------



## esBlackpill.com (22 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Como dijo Mike Tyson, todo el mundo tiene un plan hasta que te pegan una hostia en toda la boca.
> 
> Para ganar un Mundial hay que sufrir, colgarse del larguero, pasar tandas de penaltis, aguantar córners en el minuto 89... A mí me parece inviable pensar que vamos a pasar varios cruces camuflando a Eric García y Jordi Alba, por dar dos ejemplos, a base de defensa adelantada.



Cosas que no pasaron en 2010. Lo de los corners es siempre por eso. 

Por cierto, no te preocupes mucho de Jordi Alba que seguro que acabará Balde jugando de titular con el devenir de los partidos.

Venga un poco más de FE carajo, que hay ilusión. Mira Francia, la campeona del mundo, que nos ganó con una genialidad de Karim y un gol en fuera de juego. Y ellos con mejor equipo y nosotros con peor al de ahora.


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Giroud se fue del Chelsi medio derroido y parecía que ya no daba más, ojito a eso, el amego extorsionador tiene que estar en casita jodido por el resquemor



Aqui hay uno -o había porque me tiene en ignorados y no sé si escribe en la actualidad- que afirmaba rotundamente que Giroud era un fardo de paquexpress simplemente porque él lo decía. Andaba por el hilo del madri y decía saber todo lo que sucedía en la cocina y despachos del madri, repartiendo carnéts de madridista, llamando pipero al que no le bailaba el agua y hace 8 años afirmaba que Luis Suárez (el que jugó en el barsa) estaba fichado por el madri. Los más viejos del lugar saben de quién hablo  

Ojito con Giroud que por arriba va de cabeza que te cagas y no es torpe en absoluto con los pies. Lleva en la selección toda la vida y es dónde mejor juega. En Milán lo está haciendo de puta madre y por eso está aqui.


----------



## Avioncito (22 Nov 2022)

Pepe Domingo liándola gorda        .


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

No veas la que están liando


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (22 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hablemos de esto que he comentado esta mañana pero aún estabais dormidos
> 
> Excepto Brasil
> 
> ...



En Holanda o Uruguay existe una tradicion futbolistica que hace que casi todos los crios empiecen a jugar desde benjamines al futbol y los mejores despues puedan ser seleccionados desarrollarse en infinidad de escuelas y clubes. 

En EE.UU, Canada, China o la India eso no existe.


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (22 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Con lo que te gastes en el bar ya has gastado más quelos 20€
> 
> Algunos sois tan pobres que dan ganas de haceros un bizum de ayuda.



Voy al bar por verlo acompañado por mis amigos. Lo que pago es la consumición, como cualquier día que vaya a un bar. Tengo la opción de verlo en casa también y no gastar nada.

Tú eres libre de gastar el dinero en lo que te apetezca. Por la misma que llamas pobres a los que no pagamos por algo que podemos obtener gratis en la misma definición, yo podría decir gilipollas.

Y lo del Bizum, me parece buena idea. Aunque no los necesite.


----------



## jakk (22 Nov 2022)

Sabor_a_Presunto dijo:


> Voy al bar por verlo acompañado por mis amigos. Lo que pago es la consumición, como cualquier día que vaya a un bar. Tengo la opción de verlo en casa también y no gastar nada.
> 
> Tú eres libre de gastar el dinero en lo que te apetezca. Por la misma que llamas pobres a los que no pagamos por algo que podemos obtener gratis en la misma definición, yo podría decir gilipollas.
> 
> Y lo del Bizum, me parece buena idea. Aunque no los necesite.



Eres nauseabundo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Como puedes nombrar a Rachid o Mohamed pero olvidarte de una de las estrellas del Mundial, del Garrincha de Beni Melal, *Ez Abde*???


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Ya te has despertado, pvto vago? Son casi las doce la noche.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Para mañana tengo la mía


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No veas la que están liando



Campos de nabos...
Ni una argentina, una polaca, ni una francesa ni australiana...no ha salido ni una... 
Dos tunecinas, y recatadas


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Nov 2022)

Cuidado con Costa Rica porque yo no lo veo muy claro y más siendo el primer partido.España es una selección muy joven y eso puede pasarle factura hay que templar los nervios.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (23 Nov 2022)

Costa Rica mucho que ganar y poco que perder ya con esa mentalidad y poniéndo todo de su parte te puede hacer otro petardazo como el de Arabia Saudí.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Aqui hay uno -o había porque me tiene en ignorados y no sé si escribe en la actualidad- que afirmaba rotundamente que Giroud era un fardo de paquexpress simplemente porque él lo decía. Andaba por el hilo del madri y decía saber todo lo que sucedía en la cocina y despachos del madri, repartiendo carnéts de madridista, llamando pipero al que no le bailaba el agua y hace 8 años afirmaba que Luis Suárez (el que jugó en el barsa) estaba fichado por el madri. Los más viejos del lugar saben de quién hablo



El ínclito euromelon, que no ha visto 90 minutos de fútbol seguidos en su vida y lo más cerca que ha estado de hablar con Florentino es cuando le dio las gracias por aparcarle el coche en un restaurante.


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Ya está echándonos el gafe

No le deis zans encima peazo tarugos


----------



## Granodepus (23 Nov 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Pepe Domingo liándola gorda        .



es fake no? dime que es fake jajajja


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*Un mundial desinflado, qué ironía...*


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> es fake no? dime que es fake jajajja



Qué coño fake  es una metida de pata hasta las trancas


----------



## 11kjuan (23 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> En Holanda o Uruguay existe una tradicion futbolistica que hace que casi todos los crios empiecen a jugar desde benjamines al futbol y los mejores despues puedan ser seleccionados desarrollarse en infinidad de escuelas y clubes.
> 
> En EE.UU, Canada, China o la India eso no existe.



Así es. En China, el que puede prefiere que su hijo aprenda a tocar un instrumento, un deporte olímpico o un buen y prestigioso oficio, en vez de darle una patada a una bola.

Y el chino pobre, bueno bastante tiene con su pobreza como para enviar al niño a jugar.

Dice mucho de la mentalidad de ese pais


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*Sorpresas en el once de La Roja: Rodri, central y Llorente, lateral*

El catarro de Carvajal le da la titularidad a Marcos Llorente. Rodri será central y Sarabia formará el ataque con Ferran y Morata.


----------



## Viviendo (23 Nov 2022)

Animo a todas la selecciones hispanas, incluida Argentina, lo que no quita que me ria con sus comentarios cuando pierden, son los mejores cuando se enojan


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Ya te has despertado, pvto vago? Son casi las doce la noche.


----------



## Granodepus (23 Nov 2022)

sigo buscando novia para ver los mundiales. Saludos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Vamos compañeros!!! 
Preparativos para ver a nuestros chicos de marruecos, se han instalado pantallas gigantes en la puerta del sol y las ramblas!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

El.cerebro de la selección...


----------



## il banditto (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hay varias...me he bajado la que pone SVT sport ¿es esa o la general de programacion?



Hmmm creo que la normal, yo la tengo bajada en la tele y sale la foto del partido, cuando vayan a conectar un rato antes que empiece le das ahí e ya, pero juraría que es la svt 1 normal como si fuera la primera en España


----------



## Avioncito (23 Nov 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> es fake no? dime que es fake jajajja




Nono, no es fake


----------



## Avioncito (23 Nov 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1269915



La roja que dice él...

Deja jugadores validisimos en casa
Pone el uniforme como a él le da la gana.
Y mil cosas más, se debe pensar que es su mundo o algo, su selección.

Hacerse streamer a dias de empezar y acaparar atenciones...


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Hmmm creo que la normal, yo la tengo bajada en la tele y sale la foto del partido, cuando vayan a conectar un rato antes que empiece le das ahí e ya, pero juraría que es la svt 1 normal como si fuera la primera en España



Si, la SVT1 es la que echa también el deporte.

Creo que hay partidos que los tiene TV4, pero los importantes van por la SVT.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>




No está marruecos en portada?


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (23 Nov 2022)

Vamos chicos q hoy juega La Rioja


----------



## VandeBel (23 Nov 2022)

Vamossss!!


----------



## vayaquesi (23 Nov 2022)

Apuesto un 3-0 que gana España.
En caso que juegue Eric García de titular 3-1.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


>


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No está marruecos en portada?



No cabia en la portada


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (23 Nov 2022)

Lo de los periodistas madridistas es para hacerselo mirar...juega hoy españa y la portada d internet dl as es ¿Donde jugara Cristiano?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Sorpresas en el once de La Roja: Rodri, central y Llorente, lateral*
> 
> El catarro de Carvajal le da la titularidad a Marcos Llorente. Rodri será central y Sarabia formará el ataque con Ferran y Morata.



Sarabia-Ferran-Morata, la FMS.

Puede que estemos ante la mejor tripleta de la Historia de la Seleccion??




Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Lo de los periodistas madridistas es para hacerselo mirar...juega hoy españa y la portada d internet dl as es ¿Donde jugara Cristiano?



Bueno, en el As y Marca dan lo que saben que quieren sus lectores.

Los vikingos patriotas estan todos deseando que Japon elimine a España para que Nacho vuelva a la Seleccion.


----------



## Mariano24 (23 Nov 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Lo de los periodistas madridistas es para hacerselo mirar...juega hoy españa y la portada d internet dl as es ¿Donde jugara Cristiano?



AS es el panfleto del PSOE


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (23 Nov 2022)

Como salga con esto, ni a costa rica.


----------



## jakk (23 Nov 2022)

Tema serio.

¿Por qué Maldini tiene cuello de vieja de 90 años? ¿Es por el gym?


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que le ganamos bien a Costa Rica 
no me citéis este post por que lo borro si perdemos


----------



## eltonelero (23 Nov 2022)

Viviendo dijo:


> Animo a todas la selecciones hispanas, incluida Argentina, lo que no quita que me ria con sus comentarios cuando pierden, son los mejores cuando se enojan



Cuando los argentinos antes se creen mil veces antes italianos que de origen español, cuando no mencionar que se creen europeos teniendo la mayoria algo de sangre panchita, encima con el engreimiento clásico suyo.... no gracias. 
Antes prefiero que gane la selección africana del norte o Inglaterra.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Un mundial desinflado, qué ironía...*


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (23 Nov 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Como salga con esto, ni a costa rica.



Uf, Erica de Bekenbauer, Busquets de jefe de maquinas y Ausencio de falso 9.

Que entre ya @Obiwanchernobil a poner frases de animo, plox.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Cuando los argentinos antes se creen mil veces antes italianos que de origen español, cuando no mencionar que se creen europeos teniendo la mayoria algo de sangre panchita, encima con el engreimiento clásico suyo.... no gracias.
> Antes prefiero que gane la selección africana del norte o Inglaterra.



Inglaterra no por favor.
cámbialo por alguna asiatica


----------



## cebollo (23 Nov 2022)

El trío Giraud, Mbappe y Griezmann se complementa muy bien. Giraud es fuerte y va bien de cabeza, Mbappe es rapidísimo y Griezmann juega bien entre líneas.

Benzema, teniendo más calidad que Giraud, encajaba peor. Si se retrasaba para combinar chocaba con Griezmann y el área se vaciaba. 

Me gustaría ver un Francia - Brasil y un Francia - Inglaterra.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Uf, Erica de Bekenbauer, Busquets de jefe de maquinas y Ausencio de falso 9.
> 
> Que entre ya @Obiwanchernobil a poner frases de animo, plox.



Rodri tiene que jugar si o si
y coke debería también 
si sale con estos se complicará y tendrá que sacarlos por huevos.
Asensio creo que es capaz de liarla, tiene un cañón tipo gareth bale en la pierna izquierda, creo que es un mundial para el 
lo digo en serio


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Se os olvida que hoy juega también Bélgica...festival del humor con el seboso belga


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se os olvida que hoy juega también Bélgica...festival del humor con el seboso belga



Verás tú si no se pega un partidazo el cabron


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

XI DE CROACIA

*Dalic sale con 4-3-3 y apuesta por: *Livakovic; Juranovic, Lovren, Gvardiol, Sosa; Brozovic, Modric, Kovacic; Vlasic, Perisic y Kramaric.








XI DE MARRUECOS

* Regragui sale con un 4-3-3 y apuesta por:* Yassine Bono; Hakimi, Aguerd, Saïss, Mazraoui; Amrabat, Ounahi, Amallah; Ziyech, Boufal y En Nesyri.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> XI DE CROACIA
> 
> *Dalic sale con 4-3-3 y apuesta por: *Livakovic; Juranovic, Lovren, Gvardiol, Sosa; Brozovic, Modric, Kovacic; Vlasic, Perisic y Kramaric.
> 
> ...



Ese es un buen partido


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Qué fue de Larissa Riquelme, la ‘novia del Mundial’ de Sudáfrica 2010


La modelo paraguaya prometió que se desnudaría si su selección le ganaba a España en los cuartos de final de la Copa del Mundo de 2010.




as.com


----------



## il banditto (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si, la SVT1 es la que echa también el deporte.
> 
> Creo que hay partidos que los tiene TV4, pero los importantes van por la SVT.



SVT va a dar la mitad, 32 partidos en abierto, los otros son por TV4 y Cmore, si alguno de esos de pago me interesa de ver ya buscaré por internec algún enlace


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Sorpresas en el once de La Roja: Rodri, central y Llorente, lateral*
> 
> El catarro de Carvajal le da la titularidad a Marcos Llorente. Rodri será central y Sarabia formará el ataque con Ferran y Morata.



A base de poner gente fuera de su sitio de puede confundir al rival..supongo que lo siguiente Eric García de delantero


----------



## sirulo (23 Nov 2022)

Una delantera con Sarabia,Farran y Morata es muy denigrante.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> XI DE CROACIA
> 
> *Dalic sale con 4-3-3 y apuesta por: *Livakovic; Juranovic, Lovren, Gvardiol, Sosa; Brozovic, Modric, Kovacic; Vlasic, Perisic y Kramaric.
> 
> ...



Amrabat es el jugador a seguir


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (23 Nov 2022)

MORROCO-JRAVATSKA dentro de poco rato, Alguien viendolo?

Del 11 de Marruecos, conozco a EN NESIRY, que es un makina. De croacia, pues muchos buenos, el Perisic, el Modri, y un tal Guardiol (primo?), pero no esta el del tatuaje de la bomba en el cuello.

Posible victoria facil para JRAVATSKA


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> MORROCO-JRAVATSKA dentro de poco rato, Alguien viendolo?
> 
> Del 11 de Marruecos, conozco a EN NESIRY, que es un makina. De croacia, pues muchos buenos, el Perisic, el Modri, y un tal Guardiol (primo?), pero no esta el del tatuaje de la bomba en el cuello.
> 
> Posible victoria facil para JRAVATSKA



No te creas
cuidadin con morocco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es porque no juega Mustafá pero sobre todo porque no han sido convocados rachid el keloui y mohamad saman..incompresible.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (23 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> No te creas
> cuidadin con morocco



En Nesiry y Amrabat si, pero los demas? Supongo que tendran muchos ringers/moros holandeses-franceses-etc (el caso de En Nesiry, que es malagueño)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Joder que tampoco juega Abdul massal??? 
Han cambiado al entrenador de Marruecos hace poco o que?.


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

Buenos dias chavales. 

Hoy llega el dia grande. Debut de Fukuoka en el mundial. ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Go Japan GOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Buenos dias chavales.
> 
> Hoy llega el dia grande. Debut de Fukuoka en el mundial. ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Go Japan GOOOOO!!!!!!!




Fukuoka se lesionó en el entreno de ayer, lo mismo no juega...


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Fukuoka se lesionó en el entreno de ayer, lo mismo no juega...



Es la tipica tactica japo de la ocultación. Estará de salida formando tandem con Minamino. 
¡¡¡¡Vamos cabrones!!!! A por los maricas de los alemanes.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> En Nesiry y Amrabat si, pero los demas? Supongo que tendran muchos ringers/moros holandeses-franceses-etc (el caso de En Nesiry, que es malagueño)



El tema es que corren como tiros
a poco que se encierren atrás les pueden crear problemas
Croacia juega muy bien pero no corre tanto


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Hmmm creo que la normal, yo la tengo bajada en la tele y sale la foto del partido, cuando vayan a conectar un rato antes que empiece le das ahí e ya, pero juraría que es la svt 1 normal como si fuera la primera en España



Me la bajé al movil pero creo que me dice en sueco que no puedo verlo porque no estoy en Suecia

En la tele no he probado ya miraré


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (23 Nov 2022)

Juega Marruecos, se para El Ejido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Menudos lujos de amrabat


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

La opción ganadora desde luego es Ace Stream + Kodi (Cristal Azul) 
Calidad HD sin cortes.


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

No tiene mala selección Marruecos y no lo ha hecho mal para llegar al mundial. Para mi tiene puntales claves Yassie Bounou, Achraf Hakimi, Fayçal Fajr y Abde Ezzalzouli. Después tiene unos complementos a dichos futbolistas bastante decentes, como Munir y En-Neyssiri aunque lo tiene complicado en su grupo, pero ojito.

Y este entrenador juega con un 4-2-3-1, bastante ofensivo.


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Nov 2022)

Vamos Croacia, leña al moro, joder.


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Marruecos juega en casa


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Aficionadas croatas?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No tiene mala selección Marruecos y no lo ha hecho mal para llegar al mundial. Para mi tiene puntales claves Yassie Bounou, Achraf Hakimi, Fayçal Fajr y Abde Ezzalzouli. Después tiene unos complementos a dichos futbolistas bastante decentes, como Munir y En-Neyssiri aunque lo tiene complicado en su grupo, pero ojito.
> 
> Y este entrenador juega con un 4-2-3-1, bastante ofensivo.



      

Muy currado si señor, casi me engañas y me lo creo....


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Muy currado si señor, casi me engañas y me lo creo....


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El trío Giraud, Mbappe y Griezmann se complementa muy bien. Giraud es fuerte y va bien de cabeza, Mbappe es rapidísimo y Griezmann juega bien entre líneas.
> 
> Benzema, teniendo más calidad que Giraud, encajaba peor. Si se retrasaba para combinar chocaba con Griezmann y el área se vaciaba.
> 
> Me gustaría ver un Francia - Brasil y un Francia - Inglaterra.



A ti España te la pela ¿no?


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

Lukaku no juega creo, en los dos primeros partidos en Bélgica y Croacia tengo mis dudas de cara a ver cómo afronta estos partidos.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Juega Marruecos, se para El Ejido



Y terrassa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Se está comiendo marruecos a Croacia


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*Acabó siendo la Argentina fracasada de los últimos tiempos*


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porque no juega Mustafá pero sobre todo porque no han sido convocados rachid el keloui y mohamad saman..incompresible.



Dice Samar que a Rachid no le deja la parienta que es mu fiestero y mu calzonazos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Y terrassa



Y Santaco 
Y Cornellà 
Y Bellvitge
Y la Verneda


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (23 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Y terrassa



Así es


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

Esta mañana antes de entrar a remar he entrado en mi peluquero de confianza. Uno de Argelia y el otro de Marruecos. No voy a decir cómo estaba el moraco.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Y Santaco
> Y Cornellà
> Y Bellvitge
> Y la Verneda


----------



## vayaquesi (23 Nov 2022)

sirulo dijo:


> Una delantera con Sarabia,Farran y Morata es muy denigrante.



A mí lo que me preocupa es la defensa, pues estamos todos mirando arriba cuando lo de abajo es igual de importante o más, y la forma de defender España es sobretodo sobando la bola.

Además, algún gol digo yo que le meterá España (yo creo que en este partido meterá 2 ó 3), sin embargo en defensa es lo que más me preocupa, no para este partido en sí, sino para las eliminatorias, suponiendo que pase España, que es lo suyo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Alguno se reía de que marruecos llega a la final, ya os lo dije, guardad el mensaje


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

Esperemos que Costa Rica no haga como con el mundial de 2014, que pasó primera de grupo por encima de Italia, Inglaterra y Uruguay creo recordar. 

El grupo que tiene España ojito.


----------



## sociedadponzi (23 Nov 2022)

de momento le esta dando un banyo a croacia no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Esperemos que Costa Rica no haga como con el mundial de 2014, que pasó primera de grupo por encima de Italia, Inglaterra y Uruguay creo recordar.
> 
> El grupo que tiene España ojito.



Con keylr en estado de gracia recuerdo, tenía un juego bastante vistoso tosta rica, creo que llegó a cuartos?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Y Santaco
> Y Cornellà
> Y Bellvitge
> Y la Verneda



Y no nos olvidemos de Badalona


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Esperemos que Costa Rica no haga como con el mundial de 2014, que pasó primera de grupo por encima de Italia, Inglaterra y Uruguay creo recordar.
> 
> El grupo que tiene España ojito.



Más de un día he dicho que Alemania es flojita, el ojito va por todos


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Esperemos que Costa Rica no haga como con el mundial de 2014, que pasó primera de grupo por encima de Italia, Inglaterra y Uruguay creo recordar.
> 
> El grupo que tiene España ojito.



Cabe la posibilidad claro que si
la selección española lo mejor que tiene es su juventud, quitando a busquets claro
espero que la presión alta constante que hacen no deje que superen líneas los rivales
de ser así, Costa Rica está perdida


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Rodri tiene que jugar si o si
> y coke debería también
> si sale con estos se complicará y tendrá que sacarlos por huevos.
> Asensio creo que es capaz de liarla, tiene un cañón tipo gareth bale en la pierna izquierda, creo que es un mundial para el
> lo digo en serio



Ausencio viene claramente con muchas ganas y para reivindicarse. De hecho en el madri cuando ha salido ha destacado y en la selección todavía más...no sé si para quedarse y pedir más pasta o para ponerse en el escaparate

y creo que sí, que tiene orden de tirar a puerta a la mínima oportunidad

yo no le sacaba de inicio eso sí... se le saca a partir del 60 para que machaque a la contra que es muy bueno desplegandose en velocidad


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*“Hoy somos de Bangladesh”: Atleti y Sevilla, blanco de las iras argentinas*

Miércoles triste para los hinchas albicelestes en Doha, que critican sobre todo el mal partido que hicieron los futbolistas que provienen de LaLiga.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Cuál de los tres partidos perderemos?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Tengo los testículos ovalados.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Cuál de los tres partidos perderemos?



Todos


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *“Hoy somos de Bangladesh”: Atleti y Sevilla, blanco de las iras argentinas*
> 
> Miércoles triste para los hinchas albicelestes en Doha, que critican sobre todo el mal partido que hicieron los futbolistas que provienen de LaLiga.



Del Zevilla la cvlpa es de la directiva, pero del Atleti es todo el ojo que tiene el Cholo


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Cuál de los tres partidos perderemos?



Creo que ninguno pero si hay que perder uno que sea hoy
cuestion psicológica


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tengo los testículos ovalados.



A ti no te pasa que el huevo izquierdo lo tienes más gordo que el otro?


----------



## Madrid (23 Nov 2022)

Parece que tercer empate a 0 consecutivo, boicot encubierto?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Creo que ninguno pero si hay que perder uno que sea hoy
> cuestion psicológica



Perder hoy, es jugar contra Alemania a la desesperada y luego jugar contra Japón fundidos


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (23 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Y no nos olvidemos de Badalona



De ahí es su rey. Jorgehamed VI


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Perder hoy, es jugar contra Alemania a la desesperada y luego jugar contra Japón fundidos



si pero se cargan las pilas
el miedo hace que corras mucho más, yo lo sé de cuando iba a mangar peces de colores y nos corria el guardia


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Con keylr en estado de gracia recuerdo, tenía un juego bastante vistoso tosta rica, creo que llegó a cuartos?



Sí. Le ganó Países Bajos y en tanda de penaltis. Ya Costa Rica ganaron en octavos ante Grecia de la misma manera, en penaltis.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Pero habeis visto a Tosta Rica, si el svstitvto de Navas jvega en el Lugo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *“Hoy somos de Bangladesh”: Atleti y Sevilla, blanco de las iras argentinas*
> 
> Miércoles triste para los hinchas albicelestes en Doha, que critican sobre todo el mal partido que hicieron los futbolistas que provienen de LaLiga.



A ver, no será por futbolistas argentinos?

Será culpa de scaloni escoger a mataos de dos equipos en derroición como Sevilla y Atleti 

No hay 11 boludos en la liga italiana? 
Se supone que tienen un campeonato en Argentina, no? Entre River, Boca, Estudiantes y Newell's no juntan a 11 tíos que le sepan dar patadas a un balón?


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Uyuyuyuy morocco
en el segundo tiempo los croatas vana correr hasta menos
me suena táctica Mora esperar media horita más para poner el turbo


----------



## eltonelero (23 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Creo que ninguno pero si hay que perder uno que sea hoy
> cuestion psicológica



Al menos hay una ventaja con respecto a otros mundiales.... este año hay la sensación real (no de postureo) de que cualquier pais hay que salir a jugar a muerte, aunque fueran las islas Feroe quien estuviera de contrincante... y que se juegan el mundial desde el min1

Hace dos mundiales nos hubieramos tomado a medio cachondeo a Japón y Costa Rica hubiera sido salir en plan si perdemos-empatamos aun no pasa nada.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (23 Nov 2022)

Este mundial lo revalida France sin problemas.


----------



## pandiella (23 Nov 2022)

el problema de de marruecos es su falta de gol, como con mexico. falta de calidad definitoria


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> SVT va a dar la mitad, 32 partidos en abierto, los otros son por TV4 y Cmore, si alguno de esos de pago me interesa de ver ya buscaré por internec algún enlace



No está en la tienda de app's de LG de mi tele la app de SVT


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*Va a ser el efecto Messi...*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> A ti no te pasa que el huevo izquierdo lo tienes más gordo que el otro?



No compañero, uno mas alto que el otro, pero gracias a la bolsa escrotal la temperatura es la óptima y la seguridad del 100%


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Este mundial lo revalida France sin problemas.



Hasta ahora los únicos paises que han salido a jugar al fútbol han sido Inglaterra, Francia y KSA 

Y a Arabia no la veo con fuelle de llegar a la final


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

2' de añadido, ¿qué ha pasao?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 2' de añadido, ¿qué ha pasao?


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

¿Juiega Mirruecoh???

Con razón veo las calles vacías...


----------



## Derroition Man (23 Nov 2022)

Minuto y cuchillazo Jose Francisco!!??


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No está en la tienda de app's de LG de mi tele la app de SVT



¿Me recomiendas algún streaming donde ver los partidos?.


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 2' de añadido, ¿qué ha pasao?



que no se ha perdido tiempo


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Uyuyuyuy morocco
> en el segundo tiempo los croatas vana correr hasta menos
> me suena táctica Mora esperar media horita más para poner el turbo



Abde afilando el cuchillo...


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

menudo pisotón le ha metido Modric a un rival...me ha dolido hasta a mi


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

@moromierda cómo lo ves?


----------



## moromierda (23 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> @moromierda cómo lo ves?




Yo prafere:


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> @moromierda cómo lo ves?



Está arreglando papeles pa no sé qué de una paga


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Yo prafere:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270106



Que es eso amarillo que tiene en el sobaco


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Yo prafere:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270106



Ya no enfocan a ninguna...


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Me recomiendas algún streaming donde ver los partidos?.



vete a telegram y busca canales con el buscador como "zonestreams" o "world cup live stream", o bien "ka world cup 2022" y "football live streams free"

te unes a esos canales en los que hay enlaces para ver los partidos, pinchas en ellos y accedes al partido deseado


----------



## Madrid (23 Nov 2022)

Vaya puta mierda Marruecos, es una especie de Atlético de Madrid primeros años de Cholo, sin un Falcao o Diego Costa, sin un Tiago-Gabi.

Estos no pasan de grupos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Croacia como el culo, Modric está demasiado mayor, y alguno de sus mejores jugadores ya no están.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Sa lesionado un moro


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Croacia como el culo, Modric está demasiado mayor, y alguno de sus mejores jugadores ya no están.



Pues acaba de pegar un pase de 30 metros al pié que ni Bernardo Schuster...


----------



## Madrid (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Croacia como el culo, Modric está demasiado mayor, y alguno de sus mejores jugadores ya no están.



Lo único potable de Marruecos es que correoso, dan palos como sus ciudadanos en España, pero a la que Croacia aprieta un poco llega con peligro.

Esto huele a 0-0 o en su defecto 0-1 para los ustaša.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Pues acaba de pegar un pase de 30 metros al pié que ni Bernardo Schuster...



Está flojísimo en general


----------



## Zarpa (23 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Sa lesionado un moro



Precisamente para esto pusieron los 5 cambios y aún así no los cambian y pierden el tiempo de todos arrastrándose.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Pues acaba de pegar un pase de 30 metros al pié que ni Bernardo Schuster...



Una cosa no quita la otra, es top en cuanto a clase, eso lo será siempre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Me acaban de decir por comunicación interna que melodías está llegando al estadio.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Buena jugada de Mirruecos.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (23 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Lo único potable de Marruecos es que correoso, dan palos como sus ciudadanos en España, pero a la que Croacia aprieta un poco llega con peligro.
> 
> Esto huele a 0-0 o en su defecto 0-1 para los ustaša.



Hacen falta 24 equipos africanos mas para que suba el nivel del Mundial.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Jvgadón morvno


Zarpa dijo:


> Precisamente para esto pusieron los 5 cambios y aún así no los cambian y pierden el tiempo de todos arrastrándose.



Perder el tiempo debería de castigarse siempre pero de momento está siendo al contrario


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 2' de añadido, ¿qué ha pasao?



Shocking, I know.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

¿Habeís visto al desdentado? lol


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Joder en TVE van a narrar el funcionario catalán de toda la vida, siniestra, cagasillas y el otro que jugaba en el Villarreal.
Me corto las orejas antes, prefiero a los denigrantes de gol mundial.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Síii joder siiiii!!!
Entra ande!!!!!!!
Nuestro muchacho!!


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

hostia puta qué lanzamiento


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Buah, que clase del ande


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder en TVE van a narrar el funcionario catalán de toda la vida, siniestra, cagasillas y el otro que jugaba en el Villarreal.
> Me corto las orejas antes, prefiero a los denigrantes de gol mundial.



Santi Cazorla, brootal trio mortal


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder en TVE van a narrar el funcionario catalán de toda la vida, siniestra, cagasillas y el otro que jugaba en el Villarreal.
> Me corto las orejas antes, prefiero a los denigrantes de gol mundial.





Suprimo dijo:


> Santi Cazorla, brootal trio mortal



Más respeto a campeones de Europa y del mundo, rascanalgas


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Más respeto a campeones de Europa y del mundo, rascanalgas



¿Ganar un campeonato se convalida por la carrera de periodismo?


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Ese tiki-taka de Croacia no lo veo claro, les falta talento.

En una contra Mirruecos les mete una papa, saben salir muy bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Ganar un campeonato se convalida por la carrera de periodismo?



Joder es que no saben conjugar verbos como para ir a la uni, el único futbolista que he visto con un lenguaje acorde para retransmitir fútbol fue Michel, el resto quieren hacerse los culturetas y dan lastima, Maradona por ejemplo era mucho mejor en aquel mundial que estuvo comentando, no intentaba aparentar algo que no era ni usar un lenguaje desconocido.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Gran gesto técnico del 2 marroquí.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder es que no saben conjugar verbos como para ir a la uni, el único futbolista que he visto con un lenguaje acorde para retransmitir fútbol fue Michel, el resto quieren hacerse los culturetas y dan lastima, Maradona por ejemplo era mucho mejor en aquel mundial que estuvo comentando, no intentaba aparentar algo que no era ni usar un lenguaje desconocido.



Cheeeee viiiihteeee la coooncha detu maaaadre


----------



## Madrid (23 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ese tiki-taka de Croacia no lo veo claro, les falta talento.
> 
> En una contra Mirruecos les mete una papa, saben salir muy bien.



Marruecos no define, si tuviera un delantero bueno, otro gallo cantaría. 

0-0 y los follacabras les vale como una victoria, tipo Simeone.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Buah que lokurahhhh!!!! 

El sabiri lokohh


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Ya me estovy viendo a Canadá en octavos, lo leisteis aquí primero


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Marruecos no define, si tuviera un delantero bueno, otro gallo cantaría.
> 
> 0-0 y los follacabras les vale como una victoria, tipo Simeone.



Si, en este grupo juegan al empate y al que más goles le haga a Canadá, me parece.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Estaba jvgando Kovacic y nos hemos enterado porque lo han cambiado


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Ganar un campeonato se convalida por la carrera de periodismo?



No, pero te follas a unas pericas de cojón de mico como el Casillas


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Croacia no puede
morocco está cómodo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Croacia no puede
> morocco está cómodo



He los croatas sufriendo el AUTOBÚS...


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No, pero te follas a unas pericas de cojón de mico como el Casillas



Como es una pErica de cojon de mico baru?


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (23 Nov 2022)

min. 80 0-0


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No, pero te follas a unas pericas de cojón de mico como el Casillas











Florentino: "Las dos grandes estafas del Madrid son primero Raúl y segundo Casillas"


Iker Casillas y Raúl González, dos leyendas del Real Madrid gracias a su larga trayectoria de éxito del club, fueron blanco de las críticas en el 2006




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Nov 2022)

Otro cero cero. Es este el fútbol moderno?


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Como es una pErica de cojon de mico baru?



Pues por ejemplo la Carbonero o la otra que tuvo antes que era miss España y está de presentadora en Antena 3 que no me acuerdo cómo se llama...

Tienen un trallazo las 2 que te pasas


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Otro cero cero. Es este el fútbol moderno?



De aquí podría salir un rival para España, cerocerismo a mverte


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Nov 2022)

__





En Irán hacen contratos de matrimonio por media hora para follar, puesto que está prohibido el sexo fuera del matrimonio. próximamente en España.


Para los que se están planteando como garantizar que la loca desquiciada y despechada de turno, no te arruine la vida, en Irán tienen la solución. El deseo sexual es un estado de locura transitoria en el que la bioquímica trastorna la mente. Es lo mismo que el celo de los animales . Un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Y Modric sigue arrastrándose


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Otro cero cero. Es este el fútbol moderno?



Bueno el AUTOBUS es lo que lleva sufriendo España desde 2009.pues que otras naciones lo sufran...


----------



## Madrid (23 Nov 2022)

Estaría cojonudo un gol de Croacia en el 93 y dejar a los moros reventados.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Joder un mundial sin jacas...esto es durisimo


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y Modric sigue arrastrándose



Da miedo. No puede el hombre. O ficha el Madrid o no sé... Miedo me da el año que viene. Van a reventar a Kross hasta el final de temporada, ya puede espabilar camavinga, Asensio y la putamadredetodosellos


----------



## jakk (23 Nov 2022)

Joder el estadio lleno de obreros marroquines y croatas. La obrerada de dónde saca tanta pasta? Esos son todos albañiles, fontaneros, encofradores, informáticos, electricistas, pintores... El mundo al revés. Menos mal que a Wimbledon no les dejan pasar.

Tú que eres un guarrazo obrero de barrio marginal mierdero de extrarradios peligrosos @Madrid cuéntanos de dónde sacáis la pasta los calvos sucios como tú.


----------



## Glebadepus (23 Nov 2022)

Hostia, el mellado jajajajaj


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Qué pasa? que nos lo pones a nosotros porque tenemos pinta de follar poco ¿no?


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Ganar un campeonato se convalida por la carrera de periodismo?



Si, y ademas te dan el carnet de conducir D1 con remolque


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Vamos a desquitar os un poco con lo de las jacas:









Las jacas olímpicas.


Si, así es, estás en el hilo de las jacas olimpicas, donde los burbujas postearemos las mejores jacas de los juegos Olímpicos. Si esperas fotos de científicas este no es tu hilo, este hilo es para pajilleros. Jaca argentina de hockey: Buena jaca, sin duda le otorgo el sello de calidad de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

6' de añadido


----------



## pepetemete (23 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Otro cero cero. Es este el fútbol moderno?



Una puta mierda, marcar goles llegando a pases hasta la portería.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa? que nos lo pones a nosotros porque tenemos pinta de follar poco ¿no?




*El sexo fuera del matrimonio estará prohibido durante el Mundial de Qatar*. El Comité Supremo de Qatar ha informado en un comunicado que recoge el Daily Star de que "Qatar es un país conservador y las muestras públicas de afecto están mal vistas independientemente de la orientación sexual". 









Qatar castigará el sexo fuera del matrimonio con hasta siete años de cárcel durante el Mundial


El sexo fuera del matrimonio estará prohibido durante el Mundial de Qatar. El Comité Supremo de Qatar ha informado en un comunicado que recoge el Daily Star de que "Qatar es...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Como se nota siempre en los primeros partidos del mundial el miedo a perder y mejor asegurar un punto, veremos luego con España como va


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Me recomiendas algún streaming donde ver los partidos?.








Marruecos vs Croacia EN VIVO ONLINE


En Jeinz Macias encontrarás todo sobre el fútbol nacional e internacional, podrás seguir a los partidos de los equipos más importantes del mundo.




re.jeinzmacias.net


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Marruecos vs Croacia EN VIVO ONLINE
> 
> 
> En Jeinz Macias encontrarás todo sobre el fútbol nacional e internacional, podrás seguir a los partidos de los equipos más importantes del mundo.
> ...



Justo ahora que termino el partido a cero


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Ya les han dicho a los mohameds que dejen de hacer el gilipollas añadiendo 15 minutos a cada partido???


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Mercado de fichajes calentito 


*El Atlético tienta a Marcus Thuram*

El club está pendiente del internacional francés, de 25 años, que en junio termina contrato con el Mönchengladbach. Habrá salidas en ataque en el Metropolitano, en enero o en verano.








*Bellingham, fichaje caliente*

El Madrid no quita ojo al inglés, que debuta en el Mundial impresionando y se confirma como apuesta segura. Su futuro se pondrá aún más candente tras Qatar.


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Justo ahora que termino el partido a cero



Ponen todos los partidos,

para el próximo.


----------



## moromierda (23 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Que es eso amarillo que tiene en el sobaco



One nuovo tetoaje, amego.



NORDWAND dijo:


> Ya no enfocan a ninguna...



Toudos moros aborredos, amego.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Marruecos vs Croacia EN VIVO ONLINE
> 
> 
> En Jeinz Macias encontrarás todo sobre el fútbol nacional e internacional, podrás seguir a los partidos de los equipos más importantes del mundo.
> ...



Gracias, pero estaba despistado y no recordaba que lo tengo en vomistar y que lo puedo ver en el pc simplemente logueándome en su página.


----------



## Madrid (23 Nov 2022)

Un placer compañeros!!

Se va a tragar más partidos su puta madre.

Nos vemos en Brasil-Serbia.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Morocco lleva 9 partidos sin encajar un puto gol
se habrán visto 2 regates en 9o minutos, mal del fútbol actual.
no sabemos el valor que tienen gente como vini o neymar que encaran sin miedo 
MENUDA MIERDA DE PARTIDO 

Aviso a navegantes para espain


----------



## Walter Sobchak (23 Nov 2022)

Tercer 0-0 en los ultimos cuatro partidos, apasionante.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*Si llega a estar bien el Balón de Oro...*


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Como se nota siempre en los primeros partidos del mundial el miedo a perder y mejor asegurar un punto, veremos luego con España como va



Ganar el primer día no te garantiza nada, pero al menos no vas obligado al segundo partido. El empate es cosa de poco, necesitas ganar al menos un partido porque con 3 empates -como Italia en 1982- ya no se pasa a siguiente ronda. Si eres débil tienes que ir a ganar un partido contra quién sea sí o sí.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ganar el primer día no te garantiza nada, pero al menos no vas obligado al segundo partido. El empate es cosa de poco, necesitas ganar al menos un partido porque con 3 empates -como Italia en 1982- ya no se pasa a siguiente ronda. Si eres débil tienes que ir a ganar un partido contra quién sea sí o sí.



Como ha jugado morocco hoy he visto yo ganar mundiales a Italia y argentina
y más de uno


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ganar el primer día no te garantiza nada, pero al menos no vas obligado al segundo partido. El empate es cosa de poco, necesitas ganar al menos un partido porque con 3 empates -como Italia en 1982- ya no se pasa a siguiente ronda. Si eres débil tienes que ir a ganar un partido contra quién sea sí o sí.



Pues si, eso hizo ayer la debil Arabia Saudi contra Argentina


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Como ha jugado morocco hoy he visto yo ganar mundiales a Italia y argentina
> y más de uno



Pero aunque no pierdas con 3 empates no pasas a la siguiente fase me parece


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*Buen día para ser saudí*


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues si, eso hizo ayer la debil Arabia Saudi contra Argentina



Por eso lo digo: porque con 2 empates ó 1 empate y una derrota se puede colar en octavos con la victoria que ya tiene

Y jugar octavos para esa gente es un exitazo


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*La subcampeona se bloquea*

La gran puesta en escena de la selección marroquí deja a Croacia con un amargo sabor de boca en su debut. Partido muy discreto de Modric. Bono salvó a Marruecos.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

¡Once confirmado de Japón!

El conjunto asiático sale con *Gonda; Sakai, Itakura, Yoshida, Nagatomo; Endo, Tanaka, Kubo, Kamada, Ito y Maeda.*

Nagatomo sorprende en lugar de Tomiyasu. El resto, lo esperado.









¡Tenemos once de Alemania!

Flick apuesta por *Neuer; Raum, Rüdiger, Süle, Schlotterbeck; Kimmich, Gündogan; Musiala, Gnabry, Müller y Havertz.*

Se quedan en el banquillo Kehrer o Goretzka. Müller finalmente entra en el once. Queda por saber el esquema. Podría ser una defensa de tres centrales con Gnabry de carrilero.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (23 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Tercer 0-0 en los ultimos cuatro partidos, apasionante.





opciones para ver otras cosas teneis, no os quejeis


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Once confirmado de Japón!
> 
> El conjunto asiático sale con *Gonda; Sakai, Itakura, Yoshida, Nagatomo; Endo, Tanaka, Kubo, Kamada, Ito y Maeda.*
> 
> ...



Anda que ayer a un jugador japonés le preguntaron que a qué jugador español temía más y dijo que THIAGO ALCÁNTARA


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Once confirmado de Japón!
> 
> El conjunto asiático sale con *Gonda; Sakai, Itakura, Yoshida, Nagatomo; Endo, Tanaka, Kubo, Kamada, Ito y Maeda.*
> 
> ...




Cuidado con Ito en Japón, lleva una temporada marcando goles determinantes, respecto a Alemania decir que no es favorita con el equipo que lleva me parece de coña.


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Nov 2022)

Porra para la alineación de España?

-----------------Unai------------------
Carvajal-Eric-Lsporte-Alba
----------------Busi-------------------
------Gavi-------------Pedri--------
----Asensio-Morata-Olmo---


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Once confirmado de Japón!
> 
> El conjunto asiático sale con *Gonda; Sakai, Itakura, Yoshida, Nagatomo; Endo, Tanaka, Kubo, Kamada, Ito y Maeda.*
> 
> ...



Thomas Muller tio
que grande


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

No juegan oliver y benji?


----------



## eltonelero (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Si llega a estar bien el Balón de Oro...*



A ver no digo que no sea la favorita pero..... es que era contra.Australia... seguramente la selección mas floja del mundial.


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuidado con Ito en Japón, lleva una temporada marcando goles determinantes, respecto a Alemania decir que no es favorita con el equipo que lleva me parece de coña.



De que ITO hablas, pues hay 2. 

¿Pero que puto suicidio es no sacar a Minamino de inicio? 
El cabrón del entrenador Japo se hara el harakiri tan pronto pisen Tokio. Que locura. 

サッカーを通じて豊かなスポーツ文化を創造し、
人々の心身の健全な発達と社会の発展に貢献する。


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Anda que ayer a un jugador japonés le preguntaron que a qué jugador español temía más y dijo que THIAGO ALCÁNTARA



Jajajajaja madre mia, si que nos tienen buen estudiados a España


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No juegan oliver y benji?











Tsubasa Ozora


For other versions of this character, see Tsubasa Ozora (Tecmo) and Tsubasa Ozora (RoNC). Tsubasa Ozora (大空 翼, Ōzora Tsubasa) is the protagonist of the Captain Tsubasa series. Tsubasa Ozora is a prodigious association football player who dreams of winning the FIFA World Cup for Japan one day...




captaintsubasa.fandom.com












Genzo Wakabayashi


For other versions of the character, see Genzo Wakabayashi (RoNC) and Genzo Wakabayashi (Tecmo). Genzo Wakabayashi (若林 源三, Wakabayashi Genzō) is a major character of Captain Tsubasa. Wakabayashi first appeared in Captain Tsubasa (1981), chapter 1. He is an extraordinary keeper, recognized as one...




captaintsubasa.fandom.com


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Nov 2022)

Tres 0-0 en 9 partidos

Er furboh ej lo macsimoh!!!


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

日本代表招集選手/スタッフ｜FIFAワールドカップカタール2022｜SAMURAI BLUE｜日本代表｜JFA｜日本サッカー協会


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, hoy es festivo nacional en Arabia Saudi por ganar ayer, ya lo podian hacer en España por cada victoria


----------



## Th89 (23 Nov 2022)

Espero que no me decepcionen los teutones, tienen que aguantar al menos hasta eliminar a ingleses o algún país enemigo.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*La favorita que no decepcionó*


----------



## Walter Sobchak (23 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Tres 0-0 en 9 partidos
> 
> Er furboh ej lo macsimoh!!!



Ejque el futbol americano es muy aburrido y nunca pasa nada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> 日本代表招集選手/スタッフ｜FIFAワールドカップカタール2022｜SAMURAI BLUE｜日本代表｜JFA｜日本サッカー協会



Cuidadito con Ito Junya


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Madre mía los orcos en gol mundial.....


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Tres 0-0 en 9 partidos
> 
> Er furboh ej lo macsimoh!!!



Efecto gaseosa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Kamada titular, un tipo con muchisima clase, ya se lo demostró al Barcelona en la Europali


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Vamos Japón!

Aquí si enfocamos a las jacas!


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder un mundial sin jacas...esto es durisimo


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1270204
> 
> Vamos Japón!
> 
> Aquí si enfocamos a las jacas!



Oooooooh siiiiiii


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Nov 2022)

En Gol mundial han dicho de Japon que "una virtud es que muestran una gran unidad".

No han aprendido nada desde 1945


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (23 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Tres 0-0 en 9 partidos
> 
> Er furboh ej lo macsimoh!!!



Hay que admitir que el juego ''El muro de Eton'', donde nadie ha conseguido un punto desde 1829 es mucho mejor, pero no ha tenido tanto exito en el mundo como el futbol, a saber porque.


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Coto Matamoros. dijo:


>



Fake de manual, malditos oficialistas.
Han secuestrado a las jacas, y os ponen imágenes de otros campeonatos.!


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

Venga porra Flash para los partidos del grupo de España. 

Alemania 1-2 Japón 
España 2-0 C Rica 

Dicho queda.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Tres 0-0 en 9 partidos
> 
> Er furboh ej lo macsimoh!!!



Pues en el próximo que la fase de grupos es a dos partidos ni te cuento 

Si ya han dicho que habrá tanda de penaltis después de cada partido para deshacer los empates


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Nov 2022)

Coto Matamoros. dijo:


>



me quedo con las señoras de Túnez


THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Hay que admitir que el juego ''El muro de Eton'', donde nadie ha conseguido un punto desde 1829 es mucho mejor, pero no ha tenido tanto exito en el mundo como el futbol, a saber porque.





> Los goles (que valen diez puntos) son muy raros; ocurren aproximadamente una vez cada 10 años, y no se han marcado goles en el juego del Día de San Andrés desde 1909


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Nov 2022)

*Andr3ws*

Alemania 1-2 Japón
España 2-0 C Rica 

*tubiegah*

Alemania 3-1 Japón
España 0-5 C Rica


----------



## Th89 (23 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues en el próximo que la fase de grupos es a dos partidos ni te cuento
> 
> Si ya han dicho que habrá tanda de penaltis después de cada partido para deshacer los empates


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues en el próximo que la fase de grupos es a dos partidos ni te cuento
> 
> Si ya han dicho que habrá tanda de penaltis después de cada partido para deshacer los empates



La FIFA esta pensando en cambiar el formato, y parece que va a ser asi.

En vez de eso que dices, que es la idea original (y todavía la oficial), parece que pasaran a 12 grupos de 4, aunque aun deben debatirlo.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (23 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> me quedo con las señoras de Túnez



1909...Las cosas cada vez van a peor.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (23 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> *Andr3ws*
> 
> Alemania 1-2 Japón
> España 2-0 C Rica
> ...



*Andr3ws*

Alemania 1-2 Japón
España 2-0 C Rica

*tubiegah*

Alemania 3-1 Japón
España 0-5 C Rica

*THE KING OF SWING*

Alemania 2-1 Japón
España 3-1 C Rica


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

0-0
0-0
Para el grupo de España


----------



## Baltasar G thang (23 Nov 2022)

alemongers 1 loliwaifus 3
hezpaña 1 caca rica 2

helios has spoken


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Alemania 4 Japon 2
España 1 CRica 0


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Alemania 1japan 2
espain 4 ticos 1


----------



## Ritalapollera (23 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Venga porra Flash para los partidos del grupo de España.
> 
> Alemania 1-2 Japón
> España 2-0 C Rica
> ...



Yo te cambio los resultados
Alemania 2-0Japón 
España 1-2 C Rica 

Tantas gilipolleces de Luis Tabique y el equipo es una mierda.

Y dudo mucho que Alemania pierda, aunque últimamente son un poco cenizos.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Arbitro salvadoreño...cuidao


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Horrible la camiseta del Castellón de Alemania


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Yo te cambio los resultados
> Alemania 2-0Japón
> España 1-2 C Rica
> 
> ...



Rítala pollera a avlado
el pan 20 céntimos más caro


----------



## Ritalapollera (23 Nov 2022)

*Andr3ws*

Alemania 1-2 Japón
España 2-0 C Rica

*tubiegah*

Alemania 3-1 Japón
España 0-5 C Rica

*THE KING OF SWING*

Alemania 2-1 Japón
España 3-1 C Rica


*Ritalapollera*

Alemania 2-0 Japón
España 1-2 C Rica


Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

La defensa japo ejem...


----------



## jakk (23 Nov 2022)

Vaya mierda de equipo tiene también Alemania, el peor de toda su historia. Vaya mierda de delanteros y centrocampistas y el portero es maricón como @Madrid


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Antonio Rudiger????????...

Y más negro que un tizón...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Bueno, entra en liza la favorita de la rata.


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Venga japoooooooooooooooooos que esos verboten solo son una pvta farsaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## Ritalapollera (23 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Rítala pollera a avlado
> el pan 20 céntimos más caro



Jajaja luego hablamos 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Horrible la camiseta del Castellón de Alemania



¿Que dices? 

Me he pillado las dos camisetas de este partido en los chinos. 
Dios sabrá cuando me llegarán.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (23 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> En Gol mundial han dicho de Japon que "una virtud es que muestran una gran unidad".
> 
> No han aprendido nada desde 1945



¿Donde se ve eso de gol mundial, en movistar plus?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> *Andr3ws*
> 
> Alemania 1-2 Japón
> España 2-0 C Rica
> ...



UPCD

Alemania 0-0 Japon
España 0-0 Costa Rica


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Bien anulado.

Pero ojo que salen bien.


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Nov 2022)

Muy guapa la camiseta de los kartofen.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (23 Nov 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> *Andr3ws*
> 
> Alemania 1-2 Japón
> España 2-0 C Rica
> ...



*Walter Sobchak*

Alemania 2-0 Japón
España 1-0 Costa Rica


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Coto Matamoros. dijo:


>



No parece de este mundial no?


----------



## jakk (23 Nov 2022)

Dios qué degeneración, de pena ver a Alemania, como a Argentina, equipo basura, la mitad moronegros multiculturales, y hasta el uniforme de adidas es ridículo y feo. Y Müller que es otro funcionario con plaza fija que va por el 4º mundial y no se sabe qué pinta ahí todavía. Antes salía la Wehrmacht, digo la Mannschaft, y plaka plaka rodillo y despachados todos. Ahora tienen menos testosterona que la calva de @Madrid


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Jajaja luego hablamos
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Pues saes tú que estoy viendo el partido y los japos se están comiendo a antonio y a los demás?
voy a editar mi porra si me dejáis


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> *Andr3ws*
> 
> Alemania 1-2 Japón
> España 2-0 C Rica
> ...




*@Obiwanchernobil* 

Alemania 1- 3 Japón 

España 0 - Tosta rica 3


----------



## Madrid (23 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Vaya mierda de equipo tiene también Alemania, el peor de toda su historia. Vaya mierda de delanteros y centrocampistas y el portero es maricón como @Madrid









Tienes muy adentro cuando estuve en tu ciudad @eL PERRO @FernandoIII , ya te pasé por privado mi móvil, por si querías limar asperezas a puñetazos como hombres. 

Naturalmente sin respuesta, eso ya se sabía, naturalmente estas dolido porque la polla en el culo con lefazo en el recto se la llevo esta argelina y no tú.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Muy guapa la camiseta de los kartofen.



Las de Alemania y Japón siempre son las más bonitas, puede que algunos años la de Croacia también.


----------



## TNTcl (23 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Horrible la camiseta del Castellón de Alemania



Eso es un sacrilegio lo que han hecho, la equipación de toda la vida es la que da terror...













Por lo que se escucha España va a vestir de rojo.


----------



## Ritalapollera (23 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Pues saes tú que estoy viendo el partido y los japos se están comiendo a antonio y a los demás?
> voy a editar mi porra si me dejáis



Ojalá!!! Les pueden dar bien por el culo a los alemanes.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

*Andr3ws*
Alemania 1-2 Japón
España 2-0 C Rica

*tubiegah*
Alemania 3-1 Japón
España 0-5 C Rica

*THE KING OF SWING*
Alemania 2-1 Japón
España 3-1 C Rica

*Ritalapollera*
Alemania 2-0 Japón
España 1-2 C Rica

*Walter Sobchak*
Alemania 2-0 Japón
España 1-0 Costa Rica

*Norwand*
0-0
0-0

*Baltasar g thang*
alemongers 1 loliwaifus 3
hezpaña 1 caca rica 2

*Billy Ray*
Alemania 4 Japon 2
España 1 CRica 0

*Dr. Muller*
Alemania 3 japan 0
Alemania 0 japan 3
espain 4 ticos 1

*Obiwanchernobil*
Alemania 1- 3 Japón
España 0 - Tosta rica 3


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Con Sarabia y Ferran Torres, España se perfila para dar pena. Ojala no hagamos una putisima mierda y Luis Enrique no pueda tirarse flores de haber ganado con una mierda de equipo dando la nota con la alineacion, que es lo unico que quiere.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Tienes muy adentro cuando estuve en tu ciudad @eL PERRO @FernandoIII , ya te pasé por privado mi móvil, por si querías limar asperezas a puñetazos como hombres.
> 
> Naturalmente sin respuesta, eso ya se sabía, naturalmente estas dolido porque la polla en el culo con lefazo en el recto se la llevo esta argelina y no tú.



Ese es el perro?


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> *Andr3ws*
> Alemania 1-2 Japón
> España 2-0 C Rica
> 
> ...



Que yo quería cambiar la porra y poner que gana Japón no sé si se puede tío


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Alemania juega mucho a lo España.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Dios qué degeneración, de pena ver a Alemania, como a Argentina, equipo basura, la mitad moronegros multiculturales, y hasta el uniforme de adidas es ridículo y feo. Y Müller que es otro funcionario con plaza fija que va por el 4º mundial y no se sabe qué pinta ahí todavía. Antes salía la Wehrmacht, digo la Mannschaft, y plaka plaka rodillo y despachados todos. Ahora tienen menos testosterona que la calva de @Madrid



Oye que yo soy muller también que es mi Primo pero yo me metí a médico y el a futbolista mi madre y la suya son hermanas 
eres el perro tú?


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Que yo quería cambiar la porra y poner que gana Japón no sé si se puede tío



Poder no se puede, porque luego Calopez se enfada. 

Bueno que le den. 

Cambiado. Go Japan!!!!!


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Muy guapa la camiseta de los kartofen.



Muy guapa para el Cartagena


----------



## Madrid (23 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Ese es el perro?



Que va a ser @eL PERRO 

Tú realmente crees que este subnormal sale de casa y se relaciona con mujeras?


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Dios Santo, el comentarista al final se hace una paja con Antonio.


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

Casi nos la lía el Antonio.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*La búsqueda continúa*


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Que va a ser @eL PERRO
> 
> Tú realmente crees que este subnormal sale de casa y se relaciona con mujeras?



Ni idea tío te lo juro


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

Las chortinas japo en el estadio.
Es todo tan kawaii....

Vaya paradón de Benji Price!!!!!


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Horrible la camiseta del Castellón de Alemania



Groguet detected, le queda menos a Tito Roig, se siente.


----------



## il banditto (23 Nov 2022)

negros, turcos, moros... qué puta demigrancia kartoffel, alemania murió en 1945 hamijos


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

De momento paquetadas en cadena.

Nivel escaso por ambas partes.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

No veo descabellado que Alemania no gane, la verdad.

Es favorita, pero Japón tiene nivel para dar guerra.


----------



## Manoliko (23 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Juiega Mirruecoh???
> 
> Con razón veo las calles vacías...



Ja ja ja ja ja. Si, todos en casa viendo la tele por satélite. A vivir a costa del remero español.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Nov 2022)

Ver bombear a Japon un balón al área de Alemania,con sus tanquetas de 1,60 m es  

Rudiger parece que está jugando con los niños en el parque


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Uyuyuy Alemania


----------



## TNTcl (23 Nov 2022)

Me da la impresión que están ahorrando luz, lo veo oscurillo...


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Inglaterra y Francia han jugando 2 puntos por encima de todo los equipos que hasta ahora han jugado.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Inglaterra y Francia han jugando 2 puntos por encima de todo los equipos que hasta ahora han jugado.



Dos puntos mínimo


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Nov 2022)

Antes del mundial...

Alemania, Inglaterra y Francia son unos muertos gñeee
En la Nations daban pena gñeee

En el Mundial...

Francia e Inglaterra arrasando con juego directo y Alemania jugando muy bien.
(Me está gustando Alemania)


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Nov 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Me da la impresión que están ahorrando luz, lo veo oscurillo...


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ver bombear a Japon un balón al área de Alemania,con sus tanquetas de 1,60 m es
> 
> Rudiger parece que está jugando con los niños en el parque



Son kamikazes al menos, si hay que ir con todo aunque te juegues el tipo lo intentan.


----------



## jakk (23 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Ese es el perro?



El calvazo ese de la foto es el getano de extrarradios marginales @Madrid el cani pichacorta calbo de mierda


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*Neuer renuncia al brazalete; protesta silenciosa de Alemania*

El cuerpo legal de la Federación alemana está estudiando emprender a acciones legales contra FIFA por lo que considera un “chantaje” deportivo.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Ahora ya está empezando Alemania a llegar.


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Neuer renuncia al brazalete; protesta silenciosa de Alemania*
> 
> El cuerpo legal de la Federación alemana está estudiando emprender a acciones legales contra FIFA por lo que considera un “chantaje” deportivo.



¿Neuer es marica o que? ¿Porque tanto empeño con esta gilipollez?


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Buen portero el japonés.


----------



## jakk (23 Nov 2022)

Una Alemania diversity moronegra sin once rubios filonazis con complejo de superioridad da mucho asco.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> El calvazo ese de la foto es el getano de extrarradios marginales @Madrid el cani pichacorta calbo de mierda



Veo que os caéis bien mutuamente
que bonito ver que dos compañeros se adulan y se mandan Bonitos recuerdos en este nido de viboras que es la red mundial.
agradece uno levantarse por las mañanas solo por eso.
gracias, gracias por coexistir


----------



## jakk (23 Nov 2022)

Vaya petardazo es el puto KUBO, vaya ojete el Madrid al ficharlo. Más malo que la carne de pescuezo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Joder es que ves a Alemania y estás viendo a España.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Qué inocentes los japos.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Penaltito.


----------



## jakk (23 Nov 2022)

El portero japo ha ido a follarse al rubio claramente


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Ya estamos con los penaltitos por árbitros de regional.


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

Cawen San Dios!!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

El portero de japon se ha lucido.


----------



## jakk (23 Nov 2022)

Vaya somanta de ostias le ha dado, le ha hecho tres penaltys a la vez


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

No es penalti ni de coña, y los de gol mundial diciendo que si, el portero japo tropieza con el alemán.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

El penalty ha sido involuntario, es torpeza del portero.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Penaltito.



Totalmente


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No es penalti ni de coña, y los de gol mundial diciendo que si, el portero japo tropieza con el alemán.



Ha sido un robo brutal


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Penaltis


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Qué pocas pelotas tenéis los verboten que ganáis de penal regalado y encima lo ha lanzado un turco.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

Madre mía, Benjamin Price, con lo que fuiste.


----------



## jakk (23 Nov 2022)

Luego te tienes que reír con lo de que los asiáticos son la raza más inteligente. Menuda cara de subnormales de baba tienen todos pero el portero ya es de internarlo por retrasado incapaz.

Ha marcado un turco que juega con Alemania limpiándoles las botas.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No es penalti ni de coña, y los de gol mundial diciendo que si, el portero japo tropieza con el alemán.



Es riguroso, pero hay contacto y hay que pitarlo.

Yo veo penalty justo.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (23 Nov 2022)

Cualquier toque es penalti este año ya son 3


----------



## Madrid (23 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> El calvazo ese de la foto es el getano de extrarradios marginales @Madrid el cani pichacorta calbo de mierda



Pásate por este hilo troll anda que lo mismo cuento algo







Alguno ha estado en la Cárcel!?


Depende de que se chiven. Si es tema drogas y de como entra..... Estan jodidos! Normalmente los trasladan cuando pegan el chivatazo. O de pabellón, o directamente de cárcel. Es una jerarquía en si misma. Estos, son los que acaban siendo "Presos de confianza"




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Vente pa Alemania pepe


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Luego te tienes que reír con lo de que los asiáticos son la raza más inteligente. Menuda cara de subnormales de baba tienen todos pero el portero ya es de internarlo por retrasado incapaz.
> 
> Ha marcado un turco que juega con Alemania limpiándoles las botas.



No sé si más inteligentes pero transmiten tanta honestidad que se hace difícil no ir con ellos...


----------



## jakk (23 Nov 2022)

Anda que poner a los delanteros alemanes a presionar la salida de Japón como si fueran canteranos meritorios... manda huevos el entrenador ese subnormal.


----------



## TNTcl (23 Nov 2022)

Coño, que yo veo oscuro el plano grande, cuando ponen un plano corto aumentan la luminosidad.

Lo estoy viendo en streaming, ahora lo pondré en satélite.


----------



## Albion (23 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Buen portero el japonés.



Tiene un buen modelo a seguir


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Japón insiste con centros POR ARRIBA. ¿Por qué no meten centros rasos? Parece lógico.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Tiene un buen modelo a seguir



Es bueno pero le falta oficio, en el penalti la ha cagado sin necesidad.


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Vergonzosos los alemanes que ganan de penalti regalado, mientras nosotros vamos a hacer una manita que me lo ha prometido LE.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## il banditto (23 Nov 2022)

madre mia tremendo cabezon el take kubo  con esa calabaza sobre los hombros y midiendo 1'35 parece el muñeco del fary que se puso de moda llevar en el salpicadero del coche hace 20 años  es de admirar que con un centro de gravedad exageradamente desplazado haya llegado a vivir del futbol, un handicap comparable a un manco en la nba o un ciego en tenis.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Nov 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Tiene un buen modelo a seguir



Este era mejor,aunque tenía menos prensa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Japón tiene equipo para tener el balón e intentarlo, pero su entrenador es gilipollas


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

El árbitro de El Salvador, el chanchullo queda claro.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Japón tiene equipo para tener el balón e intentarlo, pero su entrenador es gilipollas



Están perdidos
si pudiera cambiaba otra vez la porra


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

No sé quién dijo que Japón era la segunda mejor selección no europea y que cuidadín con ellos, pero exijo su baneo inmediato.

Son más inocentes que un bebé de un mes, no saben ni por dónde les da el viento.


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No es penalti ni de coña, y los de gol mundial diciendo que si, el portero japo tropieza con el alemán.



Se agarró al pene y aún así se cayó


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Alemania tiene el partido de cara, lo tiene muy fácil, encima los japoneses no le echan cojones...de momento.


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Están perdidos
> si pudiera cambiaba otra vez la porra



¿Que pitorreo es este?


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Que pitorreo es este?



Es broma tío 
ahora voy a apencar por gilipollas


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

El tercer portero de Japón se llama Daniel Schmidt de papá yanqui y mamá japo.
Curiosidad.


----------



## il banditto (23 Nov 2022)

en la segunda parte, en cuanto se aburra de agredir a su pareja en honor a nuestros anfitriones catarís, salta julian y remontan los amarillos


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No sé quién dijo que Japón era la segunda mejor selección no europea y que cuidadín con ellos, pero exijo su baneo inmediato.
> 
> Son más inocentes que un bebé de un mes, no saben ni por dónde les da el viento.



A mi me hacen gracia los japos. Tienen todas las perversiones que te puedas imaginar, la yakuza, la xenofobia... Y luego son unos primaveras de cojones


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> A mi me hacen gracia los japos. Tienen todas las perversiones que te puedas imaginar, la yakuza, la xenofobia... Y luego son unos primaveras de cojones



Frikis de nacimiento


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Juega Adama de titular en España?


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Luego ya veréis....contra España los japos serán el Brasil del 70...con todo lo mierdas y paquetazos que están hoy.


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> A mi me hacen gracia los japos. Tienen todas las perversiones que te puedas imaginar, la yakuza, la xenofobia... Y luego son unos primaveras de cojones



Pero tienen huevos aunque sean de estornino, si hay que tirarse de cabeza a un tanque de cara sin problemas.


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Aparcado... (El partido de Alemania)


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Pero tienen huevos aunque sean de estornino, si hay que tirarse de cabeza a un tanque de cara sin problemas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Nov 2022)

Es que solo con la diferencia de físico es muy difícil para Japón,tendrían que ser muy superiores técnicamente y además no lo son...


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Juega Adama de titular en España?



Si, al lado de Tiago Alcantara


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Juega Adama de titular en España?



Y Camacho.


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Aparcado... (El partido de Alemania)



Pues todavía no. (Puto var)


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Y ahora pretendían marcar en fuera de juego los verboten, menos mal que hay un árbitro capaz y de herencia española para refutarlo.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (23 Nov 2022)

Maeda es yakuza


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

En la Cope le están comiendo la polla a los alemanes, pero a mí no me han gustado una mierda.


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Maeda es yakuza



No tiene tatoos.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Me cago en la pvta al final la primera porra mia era la buena soy un sucnormal de libro ojalá me cayera por las escaleras y me escalabrara por imbecil


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En la Cope le están comiendo la polla a los alemanes, pero a mí no me han gustado una mierda.



Partido muy serio por parte d ellos alemanes, de los favoritos los que más han controlado su partido.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> No tiene tatoos.



Tenía que haberme hecho caso a mi mismo


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Descanso y Alemania haciendo el ridículo enfrente de todo el mundo, que solo está pendiente del fútbol. Ahora se viene España que hará un ejercicio de señorío de saber estar y de fútbol moderno vanguardista modelo de generaciones futuras.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Descanso y Alemania haciendo el ridículo enfrente de todo el mundo, que solo está pendiente del fútbol. Ahora se viene España que hará un ejercicio de señorío de saber estar y de fútbol moderno vanguardista modelo de generaciones futuras.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y Camacho.



Y con Juanito de mediapunta


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Vamos a ver, si a Japón le anulan un gol por fuera de juego porque ahora se pasan por el forro lo de que el balón venga de un contrario (rechaze del portero), ¿porqué los comentaristas són TAN PUTAMENTE SUBNORMALES de no ver la misma ifracción en el segundo gol anulado?...

Han cantado el gol como si lo hubiera metido España con comentarios de que era válido, cuando estaba claro que lo iba a anular.

Que subnormales y que asco de comentaristas de mierda.


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

Bueno, Japón sigue con vida. 
For Spain, lo bueno es el empate para que pierdan 2 puntos cada uno.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*Se vienen las críticas*


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

A ver si sale la Merkel en el descanso con una pancarta animando al personal porque el fútbol del que somos testigos es de un mal gusto tremendo, troglodita y austero. Que viva Japón y ahora me tomo una copa de sake.


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Han cantado el gol como si lo hubiera metido España con comentarios de que era válido, cuando estaba claro que lo iba a anular.



Onvre se deben a su audiencia, por qué te crees que algunos solo moramos en el internés...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (23 Nov 2022)

Anuncios del cerdo por parte de la ue y quieren castigar su consumo somos rosa dicen


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No parece de este mundial no?



Pues no lo sé seguro, pero podría ser del partido de Dinamarca de ayer. A ver, las mujeres, por lo menos las extranjeras pueden ir al fútbol en esa mierda de país que es Qatar.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*España* ha disputado* 15 Copas del Mundo*, las últimas once de forma consecutiva, pero su historia en el primer partido mundialista no es lo mejor de su recorrido por el Mundial. La *Selección* sólo ha ganado cuatro de los 15 partidos en los que abrió su participación, el resto los empató (4) o los perdió (7).


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Ostias, ahora puedes ponerte de audio los comentarios Paco de las radios patrias


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Musiaaaaaalaaaaaa


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

_¡Un grande Calbopez que se le jode el floro antes del estreno de España!  _


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Madre mía, todos los partidos han sido infumables joder, y no estoy de broma, es horrible.


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Alemania haciendo el ridículo, Japón les está chorreando como y cuando quiere. Banzai mis peques de ojos rasgados !!


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía, todos los partidos han sido infumables joder, y no estoy de broma, es horrible.



Y quedamos nosotros con el toka kaka


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> _¡Un grande Calbopez que se le jode el floro antes del estreno de España! _
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270327



Menos mal que tenemos para entreternos la grada repartida de guapas qataríes con sus últimos modelos de sábana y sus zapas de deporte. Somos legión quienes las alabamos, no esas cochinas rubias, altas y exhuberantes, incapaces de alimentar nuestra líbido.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Les han dejado vivos a los japos y no sé yo...


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> _¡Un grande Calbopez que se le jode el floro antes del estreno de España! _
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270327



Un cable, que se ha salido, lo tiene controlado ya


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Calvos, pelos teñidos de rojo, amarillo, no hay ningún japo auténtico que no sea el cabeza cuadrada de Take ??


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía, todos los partidos han sido infumables joder, y no estoy de broma, es horrible.



no desfallezcas, queda el debut de la coja...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (23 Nov 2022)

Japón no me está gustando nada. Muy conservador (perdiendo 1-0!).

Alemania siendo Alemania.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (23 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Calvos, pelos teñidos de rojo, amarillo, no hay ningún japo auténtico que no sea el cabeza cuadrada de Take ??



NWO asiatico


----------



## El Lonchafinista (23 Nov 2022)

Al palo el tiro del hijo del dueño de King Kebab en Berlin


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Qué malo es el turco jajaja al poste y fuera.


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Contragolpe del Nipón y el rubio no natural la lanza lamiendo la pantorrilla de una japo en el fondo Sur.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (23 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Descanso y Alemania haciendo el ridículo enfrente de todo el mundo, que solo está pendiente del fútbol. Ahora se viene España que hará un ejercicio de señorío de saber estar y de fútbol moderno vanguardista modelo de generaciones futuras.



Abuelo la pastilla.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Calvos, pelos teñidos de rojo, amarillo, no hay ningún japo auténtico que no sea el cabeza cuadrada de Take ??



Macho, los japos quieren ser rubios por lo menos desde Goku contra Freezer, y mira que ha llovido desde entonces.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (23 Nov 2022)

Alemania es una España 2.0. lleno de turcos, negros y un maricon de portero.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (23 Nov 2022)

Por lo que veo solo me he perdido dos heces de partido durante mi jornada laboral, not bad.

A ver los otros dos.


----------



## Th89 (23 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Descanso y Alemania haciendo el ridículo enfrente de todo el mundo, que solo está pendiente del fútbol. Ahora se viene España que hará un ejercicio de señorío de saber estar y de fútbol moderno vanguardista modelo de generaciones futuras.



El partido tenía que haber sido a la hora de la siesta, tanto pase sin fundamento es perfecto para sobar.


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Macho, los japos quieren ser rubios por lo menos desde Goku contra Freezer, y mira que ha llovido desde entonces.



¿Y negros? ¿Alguno que quiera ser king kong?


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> El partido tenía que haber sido a la hora de la siesta, tanto pase sin fundamento es perfecto para sobar.



El de España o este.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Japón mientras vaya 1-0 va a seguir esperando su jugada.

A veces es "mejor" ir perdiendo de uno que ir empate.

Alemania no debería pecar de "pardilla", pero todo puede ser si sigue 1-0.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (23 Nov 2022)

Como corre el negro nativo de baviera


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

¿Y esa carrerita de burla del Rudiger? Menudo trolleo el joputa por ser más grande que el japo jajajajaja


----------



## Granodepus (23 Nov 2022)

aprovecho que el balón ha salido por fuera de banda para recordaros que sigo buscando novia.


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Calvos, pelos teñidos de rojo, amarillo, no hay ningún japo auténtico que no sea el cabeza cuadrada de Take ??



Si te follaras tu a las chortinas japos que se follan estos, te ponias el pelo como cualquier concejal podemonguer. 
Ya te lo digo yo.


----------



## TNTcl (23 Nov 2022)

Rüdiger. De la Escuela Española de Arte Ecuestre de Viena.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> ¿Y negros? ¿Alguno que quiera ser king kong?



Lo que piensan los japos sobre los negros estilo King Kong también salía en Bola de Dragón, joder, que hay que explicarlo todo.


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Ah pues el japo les ha ganado por alto en el corner, lo juro.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

*Dani Olmo-Ausencio-Ferran

 *


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> _¡Un grande Calbopez que se le jode el floro antes del estreno de España! _
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270327



En mi firma está el enlace del foro alternativo burbuja de Adrlana.

Copiad la dirección todos y os la poneis en marcadores del navegador para ir alli si hay caida hoy o cualquier día


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> *Dani Olmo-Ausencio-Ferran
> 
> *



Y Morata y Fati suplentes


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Si te follaras tu a las chortinas japos que se follan estos, te ponias el pelo como cualquier concejal podemonguer.
> Ya te lo digo yo.



Ejem, que los japos tienen gusto de japo, no veas modelitos en la mente nipona. O acaso cambiabas tú a una de entrepierna peluda del Campo de Criptana por Giselle Bündchen??

Pos eso...


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En mi firma está el enlace del foro alternativo burbuja de Adrlana.
> 
> Copiad la dirección todos y os la poneis en marcadores del navegador para ir alli si hay caida hoy o cualquier día



Tengo anuladas las firmas, qué hago?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

En serio, el barça quiere fichar a Gundogan?

Si parece el típico viejoven de la empresa que se apunta a un partido de futbito que han montado los becarios


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y Morata y Fati suplentes



Fati tiene un cuentakilómetros pero a la inversa. Cuando llega a cero, le peta algo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> *Dani Olmo-Ausencio-Ferran
> 
> *



DIOS QUE ESPERPENTO


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*ONCE DE ESPAÑA *

*Unai Simón; Azpilicueta, Rodrigo, Laporte, Jordi Alba; Gavi, Busquets, Pedri; Ferran Torres, Asensio y Dani Olmo.*


----------



## fred (23 Nov 2022)

Tiene a su disposicion a cien centrales españoles para elegir y coloca a Rodri,demasiado poco nos pasa.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (23 Nov 2022)

Yo estoy viendo ahora el partido de alemania.....por la pagina de siempre, de toda la vida....ojo que no os salga la de m.un.di.al.quatar.2022 (loos pntos los he puesto yo) porque te la anula el google o el antivirus. 

Pero que con la colorada de toda la vida se ve estupendo


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

El portero de Japón parece malillo, pero las para.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Me estoy reservando para sacar todo mi asco para el partido de España, tengo mucho en que cagarme.


----------



## Zarpa (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y Morata y Fati suplentes



Morata estaba lesionado y no entrenó, normal también que cambie a Sarabia que estuvo horrible el último partido


----------



## TNTcl (23 Nov 2022)

"Con los derechos humanos no se puede negociar...". 

De la Federación Alemana de fútbol, según el catalán de turno de la tele, refiriéndose al gesto de taparse la boca de la selección.

No sé si lo hacen queriendo o qué, pero vaya tela...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Y Rodrigo porque coño juega de central?


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo que piensan los japos sobre los negros estilo King Kong también salía en Bola de Dragón, joder, que hay que explicarlo todo.



Hentai o anime, esa es la diferencia hamego.


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

El Benji este para mucho pero mal no me jodas

Se las deja votando a los alemanes


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

Luego decís de Morata, pero Alemania las está fallando de todos los colores.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Goles japos o seppukus en sedes


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Y Rodrigo porque coño juega de central?



Justo lo que he pensado, no habia otro ? menudo agujero en defensa, se masca la trafedia


----------



## Zarpa (23 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Y Rodrigo porque coño juega de central?



Con la porquería de convocatoria que hizo es el único diestro bueno que tiene.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Japón tuvo su momento. Estaba claro. Pero hay que meterla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Madre mía los japos jajajajajala que han fallado, se parecen al Ferrán torres


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Calvos, pelos teñidos de rojo, amarillo, no hay ningún japo auténtico que no sea el cabeza cuadrada de Take ??



El único alemán rubio que he visto en el campo y es teñido. Así que en todos sitios cuecen habas


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

josdepvta malfollada como falláis eso, que Manolo estaba vendidoooooooo !!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Ojo con Japon que nos puede follar.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Goles japos o seppukus en sedes



Al 14 le están afilando la katana.

Edito: tremendérrima parada del Neuer.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ojo con Japon que nos puede follar.



GOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Con la porquería de convocatoria que hizo es el único diestro bueno que tiene.



Es un papanatas de categoria Luis Enrique. Azpilicueta es diestro no?


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Nov 2022)

Con estas dos selecciones conviene un empate,

GO JAPÓN


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

Vamos Japón. 

Ahora sale el bueno. Este moja.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Goooooooooooooooool de japon, no me lo creo !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

GGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DE LOS JAPOS


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

*Jajajajaja *


----------



## Granodepus (23 Nov 2022)

y el gal!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Bravo por los japoneses, siempre simpatia por ellos.


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

Vamos hijos de puta!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

La favorita de la rata empatando


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Tengo anuladas las firmas, qué hago?











burbuja economica


Foro gratis : Foro socio economico, politico y cultural creado como herramienta paralela al foro original.




burbujainfo.foroactivo.com


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Al final jugamos con Cardeñosa o con Santillana en punta?


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Justo lo que he pensado, no habia otro ? menudo agujero en defensa, se masca la trafedia



Desde ayer que se sabía, no me preguntéis la razón que yo solo veo muñequitos de futbito.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOL



Si antes lo digo.


----------



## sociedadponzi (23 Nov 2022)

La madre que parió a estos japoneses


----------



## TNTcl (23 Nov 2022)

La concha de la gheisa...


----------



## Zarpa (23 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Es un papanatas de categoria Luis Enrique. Azpilicueta es diestro no?



Sí y juega de central en el Chelsea pero solo lo pone de lateral y si pone a Llorente de lateral igual es que no está bien.


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Al final jugamos con Cardeñosa o con Santillana en punta?



Cardeñosa no coño que no jugamos ante Brasil.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Cuanto retardo lleva el streaming, no?


----------



## Hamtel (23 Nov 2022)

Kimigayo wa


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Golazo de Japón


----------



## Xequinfumfa (23 Nov 2022)

Goooooool delos japoooooooos!!!!!

Ahora se va a poner bonito el partido...


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Os lo he dicho, que Japón esperaba su momento Y ahora Alemania deja espacion atrás y todo es posible.


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> La concha de la gheisa...



Si la encuentras que con esos bodys tan enclenques no sé como les cabe.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Sí y juega de central en el Chelsea pero solo lo pone de lateral y si pone a Llorente de lateral igual es que no está bien.



Me reitero, es un papanatas. Le gusta hacerse notar y poner alineaciones rocambolescas para que si suena la flauta, darse protagonismo.


----------



## deadbysunrise (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> El Benji este para mucho pero mal no me jodas
> 
> Se las deja votando a los alemanes



Parece que lleva guantes de boxeo, no agarra ni una. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (23 Nov 2022)

Los japos juegan muy bien. Tienen el problema de la estatura y sufren en los balones aereos


----------



## El Lonchafinista (23 Nov 2022)

*BANZAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Goooooool delos japoooooooos!!!!!
> 
> Ahora se va a poner bonito el partido...



No está Messi para tirarse en el área japo, a ver qué inventan para que ganen los verboten.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

El empate es bueno pa España


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Nos viene el empate genial, si ganamos a las galletas estamos prácticamente clasificados


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Bueno, el mitoma vacilando a los alemanes esperándoles


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

Ha sido salir el 10 JAP y liarla.

1-2 Se viene.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Empate y el negro de Rudiger haciendo el mongolo, que siga...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Os lo he dicho, que Japón esperaba su momento Y ahora Alemania deja espacion atrás y todo es posible.



Como son tan frikis igual han jugado mal aposta para que los otros se confiasen y tal. Porque desde el minuto 60 es como el día y la noche, parecen otro equipo.


----------



## il banditto (23 Nov 2022)

vamooooos putos narutooooossss follaos a esos jodido moronegrocs con camiseta de la extinta alemaniaaaaa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Nos viene el empate genial, si ganamos a las galletas estamos prácticamente clasificados



No te lo cres ni tú, empatamos contra tosta rica, empatando contra Japón y perdemos contra alemnia, somos capaces


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Catapulta infernal


----------



## El Lonchafinista (23 Nov 2022)

Gotze la eterna promesa


----------



## Th89 (23 Nov 2022)

En serio Ausencio de 9??? Pfff


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*¿Quién revisa en el Mundial?*


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Ya lo decía LE en su tuich que éramos la única alternativa y orgullo europedo en el grupo. Pido un ducado para este magno señor, a mí la corona.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Al final ganará Alemania en el 92 a base de remates tanque en el área.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Estan prevaleciendo las ganas e ilusion de selecciones menores, ante la falta de calidad y ganas de las selecciones supuestamente grandes.


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El empate es bueno pa España



joder y tanto... Con empatar con Alimaña y contra Godzilla estamos en octavos


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Al final ganará Alemania en el 92 a base de remates tanque en el área.



Viendo lo que añaden será en el 102'


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*El Rey estará en el debut de España*

Según ha confirmado Casa Real a través de su agenda, SM el Rey estará presente esta tarde en el debut de España frente a Costa Rica


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

ggggggggOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DE JAPONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## deadbysunrise (23 Nov 2022)

日本に来て

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Gooool de japoooon


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Os lo he dicho, que Japón esperaba su momento Y ahora Alemania deja espacion atrás y todo es posible.



No me escucháis.


----------



## Granodepus (23 Nov 2022)

el segundo de japooooom



GAAAAAAAAAAAAL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

La superAlemania de Obi comiéndose una mierda


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Lo siento verboten, no tenéis a Löw en banda rascándose las pelotas y oliéndolas, el truco de vuestras victorias.

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

Estoy disfrutando mucho del partido. 
Siempre voy con equipos del Eje. 



¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Se vino el 1-2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Ufff


Vamos Japón!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Japón siempre anima los mundiales, siempre.

Ya os lo adelanto @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Japón tuvo su momento. Estaba claro. Pero hay que meterla.



Siempre hay que meterla


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Os dije que la floja del grvpo era Alemania


----------



## TNTcl (23 Nov 2022)

Madre mía, la cara de Flick, se acaba de comer un brazalete japonés...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Estoy disfrutando mucho del partido.
> Siempre voy con equipos del Eje.
> 
> 
> ...



joder lo has clavadoc


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Pero qué portero de mierda es este chaval y la fama de bueno que tiene


----------



## brickworld (23 Nov 2022)

Ahora que gane costa rica y hagan el biscoto entre ellos


----------



## Xequinfumfa (23 Nov 2022)

Me está gustando mucho Wataru Endo, el mediocentro defensivo del Stuttgart.

Coño, goooooool. Viva Osaka, cojones ya!!!!!!!


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Manolo que no me río pero qué coño has hecho en esa pelota, que no era volley tío, tenías que haber puesto las manos de otra manera melonauer de las narices jajaja


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Pues que gane Japon es malo pa España


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Se clasifican Costa Rica y Japon.


----------



## sociedadponzi (23 Nov 2022)

Neuer se aparta que casi le da

no me dejais poner brazalete de marica, pues os jodeis


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Increíble, me voy a comer y todo se pone del revés.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

Madre mía Neuer, primero palmea un balón directo al rival y ahora le cuelan un gol sin ángulo por su palo.


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Os dije que la floja del grvpo era Alemania



Estan pensando mas en los brazaletes que en la competicion....

Si Rumennige y el Kaiser levantaran la cabeza... (metaforicamente)

Creo que Beckembauer llegó a jugar con un brazo en cabestrillo...


----------



## Ancient Warrior (23 Nov 2022)

Goooolll

Vamos japon


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Alemania a meter balones a la olla y a ver si cuela.


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

No por favor otro penaltito NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!


----------



## Ancient Warrior (23 Nov 2022)

Esto es 

Epico


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Nunca he entendido porqué los futbolistas no hacen lo que el que ha marcado el 1-2, tirar hacia arriba.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues que gane Japon es malo pa España



Lo malo pa España es la propia España.


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Venga Rudiger, no haces ahora la carrerita de burla al japo??
De quien te burlas ahora listo???


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Ojo el descuento, hasta que gane Alemania


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

Es increible lo del Japan. 

Todo esto sin Fukuoka en la convocatoria. Es acojonante.


----------



## Granodepus (23 Nov 2022)

Esto acaba 1-3 y empiezo a ver el España-Costa rica borracho.


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues que gane Japon es malo pa España



No se...

Si hoy gana Ejpaña, la presion para Alimaña será ENORME. Tendran que ganarnos si o si...


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Alemania huele a Argentina


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Que vuelva Bismarck !! Esto se soluciona con unos cañonazos al acorazado Yamato !!!


----------



## Ancient Warrior (23 Nov 2022)

Quiero ver videos de gente festejando en Japón 

Pago en doge Coín


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> No por favor otro penaltito NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

Partidazo. A los japos les ha salido la luna llena en el minuto 60 y se han convertido en 11 malas bestias por la puta cara.


----------



## il banditto (23 Nov 2022)

pvtos africanos como estemos finos en el 2º partido los negros que juegan con la camiseta de alemania se van para casa sin necesidad de jugar el 3º partido del grupo hahahah


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

7 min de descuento


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero qué portero de mierda es este chaval y la fama de bueno que tiene



Es el Alan Parker de Campeones


----------



## El Lonchafinista (23 Nov 2022)

Unos querian la bandera gay en el brazo
Y al final le ha dejado el culo como la bandera de Japón


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

7 minutazos ¿donde esta xilebo con el cartelito?


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Y con el 4-0 que les vamos a arrear a los verboten, auf wiedersehen verboten !!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Es increible lo del Japan.
> 
> Todo esto sin Fukuoka en la convocatoria. Es acojonante.




Con el samurái fuku se llevarían el mundial de calle


----------



## Ancient Warrior (23 Nov 2022)

Casi el tercero


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Porque cojones añaden 7 minutos?? 
Para que empate Alemania?
Veréis como son 15 minutos al final.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Robo a Japón

Puto VAR

Arbit era penal!


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> 7 min de descuento



Y no va a acabar en el 97' ya lo verás


----------



## il banditto (23 Nov 2022)

se va un mulato con trenzas y entra un macaco de 1'65 mas negro que el tizon   menos mal que hitler no vive para ver en lo que se ha convertido su reich


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Lo bueno que si ganamos a Alemania, el último día pueden llevar el brazalete.


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> Neuer se aparta que casi le da
> 
> no me dejais poner brazalete de marica, pues os jodeis





loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Madre mía Neuer, primero palmea un balón directo al rival y ahora le cuelan un gol sin ángulo por su palo.



Es un bluff de portero

Todo marketing


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (23 Nov 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Unos querian la bandera gay en el brazo
> Y al final le ha dejado el culo como la bandera de Japón



No estan a lo que tienen que estar


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> 7 minutazos ¿donde esta xilebo con el cartelito?



Lo estan haciendo


----------



## Octubrista (23 Nov 2022)

Recordaba que Alemania ya la habían cagado con asiáticos, Corea del Sur se cargó a los alemanes en 2018:









Alemania perdió con Corea del Sur y se despidió del Mundial


Con el triunfo de Suecia 3-0 sobre México, el conjunto alemán se quedó por fuera de los octavos de final de la cita orbital




www.antena2.com


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Sehr gut !!
Japan-Deutschland 2-1 !!
Mannschaft auf Wiederhesen !!!
Spanien foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (23 Nov 2022)

7 minutos...........¿empatara Alemania o goku les mete el tercero?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

A la Alemania de hoy le volvemos a meter 6 incluso con toda la familia y amiguetes de LE en el campo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

El Rogelio ya no se ríe corriendo de los japos ehhh


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Recordaba que Alemania ya la habían cargado asiáticos, Corea del Sur se cargó a los alemanes en 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



España si gana hoy, le puede dar la puntilla a Alemania


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Partidazo. A los japos *les ha salido la luna llena en el minuto 60* y se han convertido en 11 malas bestias por la puta cara.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Alemania bvscando el penaltito, quién lo diría


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

PERO QUE MIERDA DE DISPARO RUDIGER !!!
Venga hazle el caballito a los japos quiero ese memeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Esto se va a comer Alemania:


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (23 Nov 2022)

Uno del Madrid ha disparado a puerta...........la de la salida a la calle


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

¿No sube Neuer a rematar balones?


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Muy bien Manolo en esa salida, el peligro banzai acechaba.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (23 Nov 2022)

Se durmió goretxcaka....o algo asi


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Sehr gut !!
> Japan-Deutschland 2-1 !!
> Mannschaft auf Wiederhesen !!!
> Spanien foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!



"Spanien Spanien über Deustchland.... na na na na na na na"


----------



## TNTcl (23 Nov 2022)

Por poco mete al de la barrera en su portería...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Sube noller


----------



## Ritalapollera (23 Nov 2022)

Lo de dejar el partido hasta que empaten las putas selecciones progres es vomitivo.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ancient Warrior (23 Nov 2022)

K mal rudiger


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Se durmió goretxcaka....o algo asi



Es alemán, no vasco.


----------



## Octubrista (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> España si gana hoy, le puede dar la puntilla a Alemania



Los goles que se marquen a Costa Rica pueden significar puesto en el grupo, e incluso clasificación.

Pero hay que ganar, y luego golear.


----------



## FeiJiao (23 Nov 2022)

Como se nota que Alemania ya ha retirado a su mas reciente generacion poderosa, si acaso solo les queda Muller


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Hay dos lesionados japos en el suelo, un poco de humanidad verboten, que solo es un juego por favor.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (23 Nov 2022)

Otra vez gorexka


----------



## Granodepus (23 Nov 2022)

Final!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Jajaja los japos flipando


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Si hasta remantando de cabeza ha metido una cantada


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

FINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL !!!

España campeona del mundooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

No le cascan otro al tonto los cojones ese porque se acabó el tiempo


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Noller a rematar como si fveran unas semis, esto es Alemania hoy en día


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Vaya, vaya, parece que el "físico" esta vez no ha servido de nada...


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

Bueno empieza bien la jornada. 

1 punto para tito Andy en la porra.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

Los Mundiales son la hostia.


----------



## Mariano24 (23 Nov 2022)

Muy mal resultado para España. 

Hay que golpear a Costa Rica


----------



## FeiJiao (23 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Recordaba que Alemania ya la habían cagado con asiáticos, Corea del Sur se cargó a los alemanes en 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mundial pasado Japon estuvo a punto de eliminar a Belgica en octavos...


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

El domingo que lo arregle esto Kroos


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Partido entre los principales países del Eje. Ha ganado el que no ha traicionado a su nación metiendo negros.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Noller a rematar como si fveran unas semis, esto es Alemania hoy en día



Jajajaja ha terminado de delantero centro de alemania, con eso esta todo dicho


----------



## Granodepus (23 Nov 2022)

Me encanta cuando equipos humildes y totalmente infravalorados de cargan a un gigante. Por eso me encantan los mundiales, porque los jugadores lo dan absolutamente todo ante el escaparate mundial al que están expuestos. Yo por ese mismo motivo amo el futbol.
Grande Japón!


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Nov 2022)

Buen resultado para España .


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Nov 2022)

Se dijo en Burbuja,

van a pechear Argentina y Alemania.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Me voy a bajar a por unas cortezas de gorrino


----------



## Xequinfumfa (23 Nov 2022)

Me alegro un montón. 
Han estado jugando con el freno de mano puesto hasta la última media hora, pero les ha salido bien. 
Japón le cae bien a todo el mundo y juegan muy bien al fútbol. Se lo merecen.


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Vaya, vaya, parece que el *"físico"* esta vez no ha servido de nada...



Siempre nos vendieron ese eufemismo de lo que realmente era/es:

Testosterona y mentalidad


----------



## il banditto (23 Nov 2022)

vamooOOOoOoossss takeshis de mierdaaaa pvtos amoooOos!! en la jornada 2 mandamos a los turconegros a su pvta casa


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Partido entre los principales países del Eje. Ha ganado el que no ha traicionado a su nación metiendo negros.



A Alemania no le culpes, que lo intentaron todo lo que pudieron y mas


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

El gol de Alemania viene de penaltito, recordemos, la delantera son caniches ridícvlos


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Lo bueno viene ahora:
- El yerno
- Ausencio
- El niño de Chernobyl


----------



## Hamtel (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Esperad que con todo de cara España puede superarse y perder contra tosta rica


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me voy a bajar a por unas cortezas de gorrino



En la Eurocopa le dabas a la zurra, te has pasao a la dronja blanda?


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

Los alemanes están distraidos con la gilipolleces del brazalete y demás miertdas NWO, así que ahora imagino que se centraran en lo deberían. 

¡Jodeos!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Lo bueno viene ahora:
> - El yerno
> - Ausencio
> - El niño de Chernobyl


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> A Alemania no le culpes, que lo intentaron todo lo que pudieron y mas



Ya. Supongo que el régimen tiene más empeño en joder Alemania por el odio antiblanco, más que a Japón aunque fueran del Eje.


----------



## Ritalapollera (23 Nov 2022)

Que se jodan!!!!

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Lo bueno viene ahora:
> - El yerno
> - Ausencio
> - El niño de Chernobyl



Parece una peli de terror


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> En la Eurocopa le dabas a la zurra, te has pasao a la dronja blanda?


----------



## vegahermosa (23 Nov 2022)

se han choteado de alemania, eso pasa por estar a gilipolleces de propaganda y no centrarse en el futbol, los kartoflen han quedado para esto.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (23 Nov 2022)

Siiiii


Histórico 



Triunfo


de 





Japón


y yo



Fui



testigo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

@xilebo danos las alineaciones!! 
Juega morralla?


----------



## Von Rudel (23 Nov 2022)

El lo que tiene estar pensando mas en promocionar banderas gays y propaganda política que en jugar al futbol y respetar al rival.

Espero que se destituyan al seleccionador aleman y a medio equipo que jugo andando y con una falta de respeto hacía Japon.

Por una parte estoy cabreado porque la Alemania competitiva y que luchaban ha desaparecido desde el siglo XXI. Y por otro estoy alegre porque otra selección prepotente se vaya a casa.

No me imagino a una selección de micronesia con banderas o pidiendo respetar los derechos humanos de los pederastas o los que hacen incesto.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

¡Vamos Tosta Rica con los skills!


----------



## Th89 (23 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Vaya, vaya, parece que el "físico" esta vez no ha servido de nada...



A más físico, menos calidad, menos magia, menos posibilidades de romper sistemas defensivos ultrapreparados.

Por eso los partidos en general están siendo una mierda.


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Lo bueno viene ahora:
> - El yerno
> - Ausencio
> - El niño de Chernobyl



El niño de Chernobyl

Ese quien es


----------



## Ritalapollera (23 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> *Andr3ws*
> Alemania 1-2 Japón
> España 2-0 C Rica
> 
> ...



Puto amo Andrews!!! 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (23 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ayer LE estuvo hablando muy bien de Olmo,
> dice que está a gran nivel,
> 
> para mi que sale de titular contra Tosta Rica,
> ...



Me autocito,

LE ya estaba dando pistas desde hace días.

Olmo y Asensio iban a jugar.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @xilebo danos las alineaciones!!
> Juega morralla?



No  

*ONCE DE ESPAÑA *

*Unai Simón; Azpilicueta, Rodrigo, Laporte, Jordi Alba; Gavi, Busquets, Pedri; Ferran Torres, Asensio y Dani Olmo.

Luis Enrique apuesta por dos figuras en el debut *de la selección en el Mundial de Qatar. *La primera, la de Rodri como central *junto a Laporte. *La segunda, la de Asensio como falso 9*, como ya hizo contra Jordania. También *entra Azpilicueta de lateral derecho y el regreso de Dani Olmo* al extremo.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> El niño de Chernobyl
> 
> Ese quien es



Dani Olmo, otro de esos que mete un gol cada 4 partidos y si se acverda...


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Alemania lo es sólo en su nombre, ni siquiera visten su camiseta histórica.

Que les follen, me alegro por Japón, esta es la competición de las NACIONES, y Alemania es una de las que han renunciado a sus esencias.

Por cierto, dos golazos, victoria épica merecida para los japoneses.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*ONCE DE COSTA RICA *

*Keylor Navas; Carlos Martínez, Fuller, Duarte, Francisco Calvo, Bryan Oviedo; Campbell, Borges, Tejeda, Bennette; Contreras.





*


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Puto amo Andrews!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Estás hablando con un socio del Kyoto Sanga FC. Y no es de coña.


----------



## FeiJiao (23 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> A Alemania no le culpes, que lo intentaron todo lo que pudieron y mas



Mas bien Japon tenia la gran ventaja de ser un pais no caucasico  . Por eso pudieron tener mas autonomia y libertad de ver por si mismos. Si fueran europeos occidentales los hubieran moronegrizado despiadadamente por igual


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Cuanto antes eliminen a Alemania, antes se vuelven a Munich a pasar frío


----------



## Hamtel (23 Nov 2022)

Mi segunda selección siempre ha sido Alemania pero desde hace años les ha entrado la plaga de jugar sin punch y con la prepotencia de Brasil.

Nada que ver con esos Rumenigge, Stielike, Bonhof y compañía que se dejaban la piel en el campo


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Se juega ahora los cuartos de final de la copa davis de tenis en la capital de la costa del Sol (Malaga): España Croacia, alguien tendria algun enlace para verlo ?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (23 Nov 2022)

BANZAI


----------



## Hamtel (23 Nov 2022)

Necesitamos el gif de Rudiger haciendo el payaso


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> A Alemania no le culpes, que lo intentaron todo lo que pudieron y mas



¿Esa cosa era Alemania?...¿ese grupo heterogéneo de moros, negros y progres tatuados es Alemania?...

Eso es una mierda tío, un zurullo NWO que no representa al verdadero futbol alemán ni de coña.


----------



## Phoenician (23 Nov 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Puto amo Andrews!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Atpc Alemania!

Ahora a llorar por los LGTB: cogéis el avión de vuelta a ver si os da tiempo para el gay parade de Berlín.

Lo que fuisteis y en lo que os habéis quedado: en la putita gay del globalismo anglo...


----------



## TNTcl (23 Nov 2022)

Está todo el mundo seguro que a España le interesa ganar... un empate no sería malo...


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Se juega ahora los cuartos de final de la copa davis de tenis en la capital de la costa del Sol (Malaga): España Croacia, alguien tendria algun enlace para verlo ?











Tennis Live Stream - Watch Tennis Online for Free


Watch Tennis live & online, always free on Stream2watch. Watch live streams of the biggest tennis tournaments here. Get notified when a new stream goes live and never miss a match again!




reddit2.istream2watch.com


----------



## Th89 (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Se juega ahora los cuartos de final de la copa davis de tenis en la capital de la costa del Sol (Malaga): España Croacia, alguien tendria algun enlace para verlo ?











futbolgratis


Directos deportivos gratis sin publicidad




gratisfutbol1.pages.dev





Imagino que será alguno de Movistar Deportes.


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Mira pompero si echas un vistazo rápido al hilo desde esta mañana encontrarás unos enlaces que ha puesto un compañero y un mensaje mio que habla de cómo conectarse utilizando otras vias

Hojeando rápido los encuentras uno era de @Charo afgana y otro mio sobre como pillar enlaces desde Telegram


----------



## The Replicant (23 Nov 2022)

Costa Rica tiene un tio que se llama Calvo

cuidado pues

taluecs


----------



## FROM HELL (23 Nov 2022)

Los buenos debemos ir con Polonia, con Japon y con España

De momento Polonia empate, Japon victoria...esperemos que España no la cague.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*‘Harakiri’ de Alemania*

Los de Flick fueron incapaces de cerrar un partido que controlaban y el espíritu japonés propició la segunda gran sorpresa de este Mundial.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (23 Nov 2022)

Ojo que como la caguemos el partido del domingo va a ser dramatico.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Está todo el mundo seguro que a España le interesa ganar... un empate no sería malo...



España va a ganar hoy, Japón tambien le va a ganar a Tosta Rica y ya es clasificación matemática


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Mientras no saben cómo se van a calentar este invierno estas son las noticias que the Bild ofrece a sus borregos



No mire hacia arriba de libro


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Me voy a comprar unas paulaner, las voy a necesitar.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (23 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La FIFA esta pensando en cambiar el formato, y parece que va a ser asi.
> 
> En vez de eso que dices, que es la idea original (y todavía la oficial), parece que pasaran a 12 grupos de 4, aunque aun deben debatirlo.



¿Y quien se clasifica, el campeon de cada grupo y los 4 mejores segundos?.


----------



## Hamtel (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## FROM HELL (23 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Mientras no saben cómo se van a calentar este invierno estas son las noticias que the Bild ofrece a sus borregos
> 
> 
> 
> No mire hacia arriba de libro



En el caso concreto de Neuer tiene un poco de sentido teniendo en cuenta que es un puto mariposon chuparabos.

Pero para eso ya tiene el gay parade en Berlin, sin necesidad de prostituir a su pais.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Y quien se clasifica, el campeon de cada grupo y los 4 mejores segundos?.



Es que esto NO es mala idea, porque te obliga a ganar... Como empieces a empatar, no pasas ni de coña.

Hay que fomentar que los equipos busquen las victorias, y no tanto no perder.


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Mis sinceras felicitaciones para esos afortunados que apostaron por Alemania en las casas de apuestas, que de esta os hacéis minollarios higos de fruta.


----------



## zeromus44 (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Ojo que como la caguemos el partido del domingo va a ser dramatico.



Un partido de cruces

No me importaria... desde que ganamos todo del tiron en 4 años, uno ve los mundiales de otra forma


----------



## il banditto (23 Nov 2022)

en tosta rica hay uno que se llama jewison y otro yeltsin


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>


----------



## Hamtel (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> España va a ganar hoy, Japón tambien le va a ganar a Tosta Rica y ya es clasificación matemática



La verdad que el ultimo partido podria ser cojonudo para un biscotto con Japon...


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

El partido de Alemania ha sido muy similar al de ayer de Argentina.
Penaltito en la primera parte y muchas ocasiones desperdiciadas. En la segunda parte pierden el control del partido según pasan los minutos. Alemania en el 65-70 estaba grogi. 

Para mi el jugador del partido ha sido el portero nipón, a pesar de haber provocado el penalti.


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Nov 2022)

Telegram








Telegram: Contact @gsoaygc







t.me





Web





Jeinz Macias


En Jeinz Macias encontrarás todo sobre el fútbol nacional e internacional, podrás seguir a los partidos de los equipos más importantes del mundo.




re.jeinzmacias.net


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> La verdad que el ultimo partido podria ser cojonudo para un biscotto con Japon...



Y sabiendo casi todos los cruces.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Esto es una copa del mundo, aquí se viene a sufrir!!!


----------



## Hamtel (23 Nov 2022)

El segundo gol de los japos ha sido un golazo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Y quien se clasifica, el campeon de cada grupo y los 4 mejores segundos?.



No, hombre que van a full

Si con grupos de 3 iban a clasificarse 2 por grupo (32) con grupos de 4 igual: los dos mejores y los 8 mejores terceros o lo que es lo mismo, te dejas los cojones en el primer partido y jugas los otros dos con los reservas


----------



## chomin (23 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Otro anormal del mandril a sumar al ficticius


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Otro tonto los cojones como su compañero el portero


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No, hombre que van a full
> 
> Si con grupos de 3 iban a clasificarse 2 por grupo (32) con grupos de 4 igual: los dos mejores y los 8 mejores terceros o lo que es lo mismo, te dejas los cojones en el primer partido y jugas los otros dos con los reservas



No, lo que si que han dicho es que solo se jueguen máximo 7 partidos.

El sistema de 12 grupos es verdad que el último día te desvirtua un poco el torneo, no sé, pero incita a atacar mucho. Tienen que mirarlo bien.


----------



## Phoenician (23 Nov 2022)

Cómo se dice "I will make you my bitch" en alemán?


----------



## FROM HELL (23 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> La verdad que el ultimo partido podria ser cojonudo para un biscotto con Japon...



Bizcocheamos con los japos, quedamos segundos, nos follamos a los putos belgas en octavos y evitamos a Brasil hasta la final.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> El segundo gol de los japos ha sido un golazo



No jodas, ha sido cagada tras cagada de los alemanes, un tío que se queda enganchado en el fuera de juego, el otro que cree que es fuera de juego y deja de correr, Neuer que se la come de forma indigna por su palo...


----------



## cebollo (23 Nov 2022)

Estoy convencido de que Japón nos va a ganar con gol de Kubo. Así que hay que ganar a Costa Pobre y a Alemania.


----------



## TNTcl (23 Nov 2022)

Esto de poner un partido a la hora de la siesta...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

He acertao la primera porra
@Andr3ws

que vista tengo macho


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1270434



  
Que grande


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Muy hintelijente ustec

...


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*Hoy no es un día cualquiera*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *ONCE DE COSTA RICA *
> 
> *Keylor Navas; Carlos Martínez, Fuller, Duarte, Francisco Calvo, Bryan Oviedo; Campbell, Borges, Tejeda, Bennette; Contreras.
> 
> ...



Joder Campbell sigue jugando


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Eeeh ¿que pasa pisachanclas? que yo tambien te he ayudado rescatando tu mensaje e informandote


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

El segundo gol japonés es una maravilla, el pase desde lejos, el control y el remate.

El portero alemán es fusilado, no ha podido hacer nada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Veamos en gol mundial está el que era segundo de Luis Enrique, el que se parece a un personaje de barrio sésamo y chuster y una Charo, quién está en TVE?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El segundo gol japonés es una maravilla, el pase desde lejos, el control y el remate.
> 
> El portero alemán es fusilado, no ha podido hacer nada.



Hombre....se aparta del balón....no se yo...


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Veamos en gol mundial está el que era segundo de Luis Enrique, el que se parece a un personaje de barrio sésamo y chuster y una Charo, quién está en TVE?



Un bizcochito de rubia pa mojar pan


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Me ha hecho gracia el comentario "aficionados con camisetas de España, que no españoles"


----------



## geremi (23 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Muy hintelijente ustec
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270447
> ...



Al sprint siempre corre así, vaya ganando o perdiendo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Pues al final he comprado las cortezas de gorrino de Don Frutos con sabor barbacoa por 1'25 euros de céntimo los 250 g en tarrina.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre....se aparta del balón....no se yo...



Se la mete por su palo de abajo a arriba y a bocajarro, yo creo que podía hacer poco.


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Al sprint siempre corre así, vaya ganando o perdiendo.



Ni idea pero al final de la jugada se reía, luego algo no me concuerda.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Un bizcochito de rubia pa mojar pan



Ya te digo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Un bizcochito de rubia pa mojar pan



Pero si lo acabo de poner y está el alba que parece que salió anoche


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Esa cosa era Alemania?...¿ese grupo heterogéneo de moros, negros y progres tatuados es Alemania?...
> 
> Eso es una mierda tío, un zurullo NWO que no representa al verdadero futbol alemán ni de coña.





Billy Ray dijo:


> Alemania lo es sólo en su nombre, ni siquiera visten su camiseta histórica.
> 
> Que les follen, me alegro por Japón, esta es la competición de las NACIONES, y Alemania es una de las que han renunciado a sus esencias.
> 
> Por cierto, dos golazos, victoria épica merecida para los japoneses.



Mira quien fue hablar. El follaaliados.

No tiene hipocresía no tiene limites, macho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Al sprint siempre corre así, vaya ganando o perdiendo.



No, eso no es así, estaba el parodiando su propio srpint, mira como luego cuando tenía que subir al al área ya no corría así no se reía.


----------



## Hamtel (23 Nov 2022)

Supongo que ya sabéis que hasta el minuto 80 el juego va a ser pases y más pases sin ninguna profundidad.

Hoy moja Torres


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero si lo acabo de poner y está el alba que parece que salió anoche



Es que eres mu lento...

Si voy pallá yo me la camelo y me la traigo y os dejo sin verla


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Y quien se clasifica, el campeon de cada grupo y los 4 mejores segundos?.



Los dos mejores de cada grupo y los 8 mejores terceros.

Es la misma idea que en los del 86-90-94 pero con el doble de equipos.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (23 Nov 2022)

¿Es posible q el domingo pueda haber opciones de q Alemania se quede fuera dl mundial? Imdependientemente de lo q hagamos nosotros hoy aqui?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Mira macho me voy a gol mundial, no me jodas, el cagasillas y Marchena que confunden tiempos verbales


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues al final he comprado las cortezas de gorrino de Don Frutos con sabor barbacoa por 1'25 euros de céntimo los 250 g en tarrina.



Yo unos fritos sabor barbacoa


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Nov 2022)

Qué le pasa al hijo de Amunike?? No se fía de Eric García????


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*Los asiáticos en el mundial*


----------



## Hamtel (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Los asiáticos en el mundial*



Te dejas Australia que juega en Asia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Yo unos fritos sabor barbacoa



No están mal los fritos, te recomiendo los del día por 87 céntimos de euro la bolsa, son muy premiun, muy por encima de matutano y hacendado.


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mira macho me voy a gol mundial, no me jodas, el cagasillas y Marchena que confunden tiempos verbales



Tienen el conocimiento justo para no cagarse encima... joder, no habrá comentaristas mucho mejores y que sepan enlazar tres palabras seguidas sin soltar un tópico entre medias.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya te digo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270455



Mucho nivel para TVE,de todas formas si fuera de La Sexta tendría las tetas como cabeza de mongolo, muy feminista eso sí.


----------



## The Replicant (23 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Hoy moja Torres



si, con la hija de Luis Enrique


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Mira quien fue hablar. El follaaliados.
> 
> No tiene hipocresía no tiene limites, macho.



No me jodas que te ha jodido la derrota de esa manada de negrazos y rojos tatuados que votarian al KPD si pudieran...


----------



## pandiella (23 Nov 2022)

hoy maruja torres


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya te digo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270455



A mí las fuerzas y moral qataríes, exijo sábanas para tapar ese desmán y tentación del demonio !!!


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (23 Nov 2022)

De Alemania


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No están mal los fritos, te recomiendo los del día por 87 céntimos de euro la bolsa, son muy premiun, muy por encima de matutano y hacendado.



1'79 me han costado los de matutano de toda la vida


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Ausencio va a jugar un mundial de titular....
Lo mismo está sobrecargado con todos los minutos que ha disputado esta temporada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> 1'79 me han costado los de matutano de toda la vida



Te ahorras un 50% con la del Día y en mi opinión es muy superior.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te ahorras un 50% con la del Día y en mi opinión es muy superior.



Los venden en el Día Plaza? yo es que soy un vanidoso


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Nov 2022)

Asensio, échate el equipo a la espalda, hijoputa!

2-1 para Espaa


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Qué nervios, yo digo que acabamos 14-0 siendo modesto.


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Veamos en gol mundial está el que era segundo de Luis Enrique, el que se parece a un personaje de barrio sésamo y chuster y una Charo, quién está en TVE?



Pues yo lo voy a ver en un canal de deportes en abierto de la Suiza Italiana 

Los comentaristas son el entrenador del Grasshoppers y unos personajes de Ticino

Se entiende un 85% y al menos es imparcial. Ya vi los partidos del Eurobasket con este canal y muuuicho mejor con los "periodistas" ejpañoles


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Los dos mejores de cada grupo y los 8 mejores terceros.
> 
> Es la misma idea que en los del 86-90-94 pero con el doble de equipos.



No, porque entonces tienes que jugar 8 partidos... y eso ya dijeron que no. Que serían 7.

O es 16 grupos de 3 y pasan 32, o 12 grupos de 4 y pasan 16. Pero 12 grupos pasando 32 no creo que esté encima de la mesa.


----------



## Hamtel (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Jajaja en gol mundial están dentro de antena y no se dan cuenta:

"No tiene sentido con tantos centrales que ponga a estos, no confía en ellos" 

Benito cocainas, el no cantante ni futbolista.


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Han enfocado a una Charo dando la murga a un steward..


----------



## El Lonchafinista (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajaja en gol mundial están dentro de antena y no se dan cuenta:
> 
> "No tiene sentido con tantos centrales que ponga a estos, no confía en ellos"
> 
> Benito cocainas, el no cantante ni futbolista.



Jajajajaaj yo me quede loco ahora mismo, estamos en aire jajajajaja


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ausencio va a jugar un mundial de titular....
> Lo mismo está sobrecargado con todos los minutos que ha disputado esta temporada.



Pues se esta jugando tmb renovar con el madrid o no, casi na


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Nov 2022)

Como puede ser tan cutre tve de transmitir en 720p por la web? Que me devuelvan mis impuestos


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No me jodas que te ha jodido la derrota de esa manada de negrazos y rojos tatuados que votarian al KPD si pudieran...



Este nancy aun no se ha enterado que Alemania murio con Prusia


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



jijijjijijiji veo que habéis grabado.

Ha colao compis y manginas varios ???


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Supongo que España no lanzará ni un córner directo...


----------



## FROM HELL (23 Nov 2022)

Sin delantero puro y con tres defensas. 

A luis enrique a veces le sale bien y a veces mal. Pero huevazos y personalidad le sobra.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Franco, Franco
que tiene el culo blando
y su mujer,
se lo lava con airel
Burro, zopenco
cuadrúpedo animal,
sólo le falta el rabo
para rebuznar
noiainonai


----------



## Phoenician (23 Nov 2022)

No cantan el Himno Nacional de España porque protestan contra el maltrato a la mujer en España por las leyes de la subnormal Irene Montero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Los venden en el Día Plaza? yo es que soy un vanidoso




Por supuesto, y a través de Amazon Día.
Eso si, los gastos de envío solo son gratuitos a partir de 50 euros.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Se les han escapado 3 niños, 1 de ellos con pérdida capilar así que entiendo que ese es simplemente bajito.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Madre mía el keilor navas, no puede ni abrir los ojos sabes


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> No cantan el Himno Nacional de España porque protestan contra el maltrato a la mujer en España por las leyes de la subnormal Irene Montero.



Ponlo en Twitter en inglés y te da para entretenerte todo el día.


----------



## Hamtel (23 Nov 2022)

Grande Keilor


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Nov 2022)

Busquets es el epitome de vaca sagrada…desde 2010 con placita en propiedad asi arda el mundo alrededor


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Joder con el keylor navas

Tiene.una cara como un pan


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

Keylor le saca la cabeza a los demás y debe andar por el metro ochenta.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Os quejáis de pureza, el equipo titular es MUY y MUCHO español.


----------



## Manteka (23 Nov 2022)

Bamo a ganarr en katarr!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Preparaos para posesión con nula generación de peligro y contras con peligro del equipo rival.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Busquest al final juega de central ? no jodas....


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Mi mama que lolas


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Nov 2022)

En la delantera dos gitanos y un croata


----------



## Phoenician (23 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ponlo en Twitter en inglés y te da para entretenerte todo el día.



Te cedo los derechos, no uso la puta basura de Twitter ni otras mierdas progres.


----------



## Manteka (23 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, españa tiene 3 negros y un café con leche.
Para el proximo mundial seremos la nueva Francia


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Busi de central?

Y jugando todo de rojo

Mal fario te lleve


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Pufff un qatari en la sala del VAR, empezamos bien


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Por cierto, españa tiene 3 negros y un café con leche.
> Para el proximo mundial seremos la nueva Francia



A Busi lo cuentas como gitano o no?


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Mvrazo que se viene.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Os quejáis de pureza, el equipo titular es MUY y MUCHO español.



Yo diria muy catalán y mucho catalanes


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Esto de ver un mundial a las 5 de la tarde ya de noche nublado con clima medio invernal
..

Un poco extraño parece otra competición mas aun siendo en qatar...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pufff un qatari en la sala del VAR, empezamos bien



Mejor, son los que van a comprar el VARsa.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Bueno Rodri de central y busi de centrocampista, todo normal


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Esta el estadio medio vacío, se nota que ni unos ni otros tenemos un duro.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No, porque entonces tienes que jugar 8 partidos... y eso ya dijeron que no. Que serían 7.
> 
> O es 16 grupos de 3 y pasan 32, o 12 grupos de 4 y pasan 16. Pero 12 grupos pasando 32 no creo que esté encima de la mesa.











FIFA could change 2026 World Cup format to see nearly double the amount of games


Right now the 2022 World Cup should be going on but FIFA decided to hand the tournament to Qatar where the weather makes it impossible to play and this is the latest harebrained idea




www.dailystar.co.uk













World Cup chiefs ponder DOUBLING total of games at 2026 finals in 48-team event


WORLD CUP chiefs are discussing changing the format of the 2026 tournament — meaning the winners would have to play EIGHT games. Organisers worry that the plan for 16 groups of three teams in the e…




www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## Octubrista (23 Nov 2022)

Los ticos han competido bien en otros mundiales, hay que tomarse el partido en serio, pero si se juega bien se puede romper el partido pronto y no sufrir desgaste.


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> En la delantera dos gitanos y un croata



Tú sí que eres gitano y croata, cansaliebres


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Uff 45 toques ya para acercarse al área...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (23 Nov 2022)

Despejó Yeltsin


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Esta el estadio medio vacío, se nota que ni unos ni otros tenemos un duro.



Más caro salía ir a Sudáfrica y más ruina había en el 2010

Son las fechas


----------



## El Lonchafinista (23 Nov 2022)

El estadio está vacío


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Esta el Carlos Martínez en gol mundial, que dices bueno podrian poner a otro, pero cambias a TVE y ves el panorama y te cagas


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pufff un qatari en la sala del VAR, empezamos bien



¿De Costa Rica hay alguien?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

La última vez que jugamos un mundial todo de rojo


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Ay el Olmo


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Jowerrrrr


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (23 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Esta el estadio medio vacío, se nota que ni unos ni otros tenemos un duro.



Nadie se pilla vacaciones a un mes de navidad para ir a un mundial de mierda.

Y si lo hace alguien es subnormal.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Madre mía la que ha fallado el niño de Chernobyl


----------



## fred (23 Nov 2022)

Espero que el locutor promocione algun programa de tve: Masterchef,Informe semanal, Verano azul


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Primer remate penoso de España


----------



## 11kjuan (23 Nov 2022)

Me mola ver el estadio lleno.

Saber que la peña se ha dejado la vida haciendo los estadios para que la gente no vaya.

FIFA en estado puro.


Por cierto los alemanes con los negros y moros en su plantilla es para hacérselo mirar. 

Que falta de sangre en una selección histórica.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Nov 2022)

Ese Pedri es bueno…menudo pase le ha metido casi para empujarla…


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Papi, vas a dejarle a mi Ferrancito los 90 min. dime que sí porfa.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (23 Nov 2022)

Como coño pagan tantos panchitos el ir al mundial?


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ay el Olmo



Si es que jugamos sin delantero centro, quien va a meter los goles....


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Dicen en el canal este suizo italiano que si esa la engancha torres o villa va dentro...


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Me mola ver el estadio lleno



La verdad que sabe a raro, con la de gorreros que hay en Expaña en qué se gastan la pela, no creo que todo sean vurvus.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Keylor le saca la cabeza a los demás y debe andar por el metro ochenta.



Recuerdo que cuando jugaba en el Madrid parecía un enano en comparación con los centrales


----------



## Lumpen (23 Nov 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Como coño pagan tantos panchitos el ir al mundial?



Desconoces el poder del narco bro…


----------



## pepitoburbujas (23 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Papi, vas a dejarle a mi Ferrancito los 90 min. dime que sí porfa.



Ferrandowsky, se llama Ferrandowsky


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Esta es mi Expaña!! 500 pases y ningún tiro a puerta!! Qué relajación, no me la han cambiado!!


----------



## El Lonchafinista (23 Nov 2022)

Ni un funcionario puede pagarse ver el mundial en Qatar


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (23 Nov 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Como coño pagan tantos panchitos el ir al mundial?



Prefieren comer gachas en navidad y poder ir a ver sus combinados Paco de Mierda que no van a volver a ganar un mundial en la vida.


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si es que jugamos sin delantero centro, quien va a meter los goles....



Yo digo lo que los argentinos ayer:

Estan en hoteles de lujo, con mil cuidados, entrenando todo el dia y luego tiene esa que no es ni dificil y la echa fuera


----------



## Octubrista (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿De Costa Rica hay alguien?



No creo, pero estamos dispuestos a adoptar a alguna:


----------



## Antiglobalismo (23 Nov 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Ni un funcionario puede pagarse ver el mundial en Qatar



Bueno si son de TVE si.

En el previo he contado 7 mendas que hacen la retransmisión.


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

2 van ya...


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Ausencio rozando el palo


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Estamos jugando bien.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (23 Nov 2022)

ASENSIO HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Dicen en el canal este suizo italiano que si esa la engancha torres o villa va dentro...



Y tienen razón


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Como coño pagan tantos panchitos el ir al mundial?



Estarán trabajando de cocineros y limpiadoras en los hoteles de doha


----------



## 11kjuan (23 Nov 2022)

Los Panchos que van a los mundiales son funcionarios clase premium y familiares.

Igual que la hinchada española.

Caso distinto de los argentinos capaces de gastar los ahorros para los dientes del niño para irse a ver un mundial


----------



## Antiglobalismo (23 Nov 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Bueno si son de TVE si.
> 
> En el previo he contado 7 mendas que hacen la retransmisión.



Incluida la cuota feminista a pie de pista.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Estamos jugando bien.



Y la posesion es nuestra


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Nov 2022)

Vamos a ser el mundial del 70% de posesion, 20 ocasiones por partido y medio gol de promedio¿?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (23 Nov 2022)

Vaya banda Tostarrica.

Va, que metan tres goles rapido y a preparar el partido contra Alemania.


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Ni un funcionario puede pagarse ver el mundial en Qatar



Pos no es coña, hoy he ido a hacer unos papeles a la SS y estaban de reivindicación, que si no había recursos para sostener al funcivagariado, a ver quien se queda la mopa pos.


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ausencio rozando el palo



Ha tirado como el culo no me jodas


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Siiiiiioooi


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

A ver si vale goool


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

goal


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Nov 2022)

Oño, capasao


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Nov 2022)

Joder vaya gol,les han bailado a los ticos…


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Prontito lo hacemos


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (23 Nov 2022)

JUGADÓN JUGADÓN JUGADÓN


----------



## Glebadepus (23 Nov 2022)

Gooooooooooooooooool de mi vidaaaaaaaa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Buen gol, los tosta rica flojos


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

De 3, una adentro. No van mal


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Papi papiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii que el pase último ha sido de mi Ferrancito, apúntatelo porfa.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (23 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Pos no es coña, hoy he ido a hacer unos papeles a la SS y estaban de reivindicación, que si no había recursos para sostener al funcivagariado, a ver quien se queda la mopa pos.



No hay recursos por eso se ponen a hacer el vago para que metan a más gente y luego decir que no hay recursos y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

Quedan 80 minutos pero estamos jugando de puta madre. Si hay que decirlo, se dice.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Muy bien olmo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Jamala jamala golaso


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Nov 2022)

De lujo joder. 
Mira que da asco el Barcelona y lucho pero joder.... Uno solo puede sentirse orgulloso el día delndesfile militar el día del pilar y cuando juega la selección

Arriba España! Asensio, marca ya!!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

este partido está chupao... 
me jode mucho haberme perdido la gesta nipona... vi que marcaba primero alemania y pensé "baño" y me piré a comer...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (23 Nov 2022)

Jod... Si me sonaba el tico Borges y es uno que jugaba en el Depor en primera, tienen un 11 muy justito, algunos no jugarían ni en 3ª en España:









 Celso Borges - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> este partido está chupao...
> me jode mucho haberme perdido la gesta nipona... vi que marcaba primero alemania y pensé "baño" y me piré a comer...



Me ha pasao lo mismo con los cabezabuquen


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Venga LE enseña ese cuerpo serrano y se asusta definitivamente la Tostarica.


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Joder con el de chernobyl

La radiactividad le ha dado poderes


----------



## Rediooss (23 Nov 2022)

Hay que meterles 7 me temo que los goles en este grupo van a contar mucho.

Triple empate a 6 puntos veo....
O le metemos un saco hoy o lo lamentarnos... he dicho...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1270480



Tosta Rica, las galleticas


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Italia en casita y nosotros contra tosta rica


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Nov 2022)

En Tosta Rica hay un tal CALVO que juega en TURQUÍA


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Nov 2022)

en España la soban todos muy bien,seguro que para Costa Rica es un puto coñazo tener que jugar contra un rival asi


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Eso era expulsión del tostarico a Gavi, el árbitro está comprao por los verboten, han ido rápidas las negociaciones.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (23 Nov 2022)

Pues estamos muy intensos y con ocasiones, pero hay que rematar que ya hemos visto lo de Argentina y Alemania


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Ah pues no está tan Ausencio, menudo empujón.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## 11kjuan (23 Nov 2022)

En Tosta rica hay uno que se llama cambell.

Joder, ese estuvo en el Betis y villarreal renaldeando hace un porrón de años.

Que generoso resulta el fútbol para algunos. Ausencio es un claro ejemplo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> este partido está chupao...
> me jode mucho haberme perdido la gesta nipona... vi que marcaba primero alemania y pensé "baño" y me piré a comer...



Cuidado que los tostariquenses saben jugar eh


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Ah pues no está tan Ausencio, menudo empujón.



Parece que hoy tiene sangre, sí


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

La Davis la vamos perdiendo, eso sí


----------



## Walter Sobchak (23 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Los dos mejores de cada grupo y los 8 mejores terceros.
> 
> Es la misma idea que en los del 86-90-94 pero con el doble de equipos.



Entonces son 8 partidos para ser campeon, dijeron que no querian que fueran mas de 7.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En Tosta Rica hay un tal CALVO que juega en TURQUÍA


----------



## Hermericus (23 Nov 2022)

Me alegro por Japon y la leche que les dio a los maricas moronegros alemanes.

Alemania. quien te ha visto y quien te ve


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Hay que seguir e ir a por el 2-0. No vale especular.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La Davis la vamos perdiendo, eso sí



Si, perdio el primer set bautista. Pues esperemos que España no se confie con el 1-0 y le pase lo mismo q argentina y alemania hoy


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> En Tosta rica hay uno que se llama cambell.
> 
> Joder, ese estuvo en el Betis y villarreal renaldeando hace un porrón de años.
> 
> Que generoso resulta el fútbol para algunos. Ausencio es un claro ejemplo



Ese es bueno, cuidado.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

Por joder un poco, veintipico partidos ha tardado LE en darse cuenta de que Eric García es un paquete inmundo. Pero bueno, bien está lo que bien acaba.


----------



## Octubrista (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Italia en casita y nosotros contra tosta rica



Italia, y Noruega, Chile, Perú, Egipto, Camerún, en casa...en fin, lo que sale, aunque serían superiores a muchos de los que están aquí.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

El estadio es de los más vacios del campeonato


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Entonces son 8 partidos para ser campeon, dijeron que no querian que fueran mas de 7.



Joe, como si no se pegaran trolas 

Espero que lo aprueben, aunque podrian quitar el tercer puesto para que solo jguaran 8 los finalistas, y no los semifinalistas


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Hay que meterles 7 me temo que los goles en este grupo van a contar mucho.
> 
> Triple empate a 6 puntos veo....
> O le metemos un saco hoy o lo lamentarnos... he dicho...



Estos no son Qatar ni San Marino, andarrios


----------



## 11kjuan (23 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Me alegro por Japon y la leche que les dio a los maricas moronegros alemanes.
> 
> Alemania. quien te ha visto y quien te ve



Alemania llena de negros y moros. Un equipo sin sangre.


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Huy que goool


----------



## El Lonchafinista (23 Nov 2022)

Ausensio


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Nov 2022)

Goooolll de Asensiooo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

gooool funcionarial


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Goooooooool de ausencio dedicado al foro


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Fútbol dinámico, coberturas y triangulaciones, sin cansancio tras el balón, juego coral lleno de armonía, espectáculo en el control y técnica depurada, cabriolas, chilenas, colas de vaca y pases con la espalda.

Esto es la selección española, enhorabuena a todos !!


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Nov 2022)

Ausencio,what a goal…


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Gol de Ausencio


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Y gol de Ausencio


----------



## 11kjuan (23 Nov 2022)

Ausencio callandome la boca. La renovación con el Madrid le espera.


----------



## fred (23 Nov 2022)

Asensio se está jugando muchos minolles en estos partidos.


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Ausencio, mándale un mail a Carletto pero ya, que se vea tus goles en el Mundial.


----------



## Octubrista (23 Nov 2022)

A meter uno más, al menos, antes del descanso, y en la 2ª sentar a Azpilicueta, Busquet y Alba, que lo viejos no se quemen.


----------



## Hermericus (23 Nov 2022)

Buen gol , pero cagada de Keylor


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

fred dijo:


> Asensio se está jugando muchos minolles en estos partidos.



Amunike visionario... dijo "este viene picao, la va armar fijo"


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Buen cante de keylor


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Bueno bueno...ausencio reivindicandose contra tosta rica...veremos contra alemania y japón...


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (23 Nov 2022)

España no llevaba pantalon azul y medias negras?


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Nov 2022)

Este partido no tiene tension ninguna,se veia superioridad desde el minuto 1


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Nov 2022)

Asensio siempre tuvo una zurda brutal,

igual y le está haciendo LE un favor reinventándolo de nueve.


----------



## Th89 (23 Nov 2022)

Ausencio montándose sus películas contra mindundis.

Da igual cuando leas esto.


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Qué golazo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Ya van dos... hay que llegar a los máximos posibles, no es Qatar pero de momento lo parecen



Jugando así Qatar se habría llevado lo menos 8 goles, y lo dijo sin exagerar.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (23 Nov 2022)

Digan lo que digan yo veo a Eric García con calidad suficiente para jugar con Costa Rica


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Asensio siempre tuvo una zurda brutal,
> 
> igual y le está haciendo LE un favor reinventándolo de nueve.



tiene una facilidad para el golpeo tremenda aunque fuera de ahi no es nada del otro mundo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

qué clase Azpilicueta con la cami por dentro del pantalón... tiene pinta de jugador de principios del siglo XX


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Nov 2022)

Hasta costa rica quiere copiar a Klopp y hace la presión adelantada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Ausencio se lo ha creído y hasta intenta regates cual pele


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Venga España!! Que tras esta denodada victoria ya no vuelve a ponerse más el Sol en nuestro imperio!!


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Nov 2022)

el sucnormal de rivero lamiendo el ojete de ausencio.
está bien el gol pero le ha felado el puto manequin funsionario de la tele


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Nov 2022)

Enrique Bunbury dijo:


> España no llevaba pantalon azul y medias negras?



Ayer dijo LE que jugarán entero de rojo porque están hasta los cojones de que les hagan jugar de blanco por coincidir algún color del pantalón o medias con el contrario.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (23 Nov 2022)

Enrique Bunbury dijo:


> España no llevaba pantalon azul y medias negras?



Ahora es el Bayern Munich


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (23 Nov 2022)

Me alegro mucho por España por supuesto, pero más me alegro por ver como le meten goles a la RATA HIJA DE PUTA CERVATANO DE MIERDA CÁNCER HUMANO DE KEYLOR NAVAS.


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Ausencio montándose sus películas contra mindundis.
> 
> Da igual cuando leas esto.



No seas gilipollas.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Piqué: de la prelista de Qatar al palco del Carpena


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Durísimo rival.

Auguro un Alemania-Tostarica 0-3 y un Japón-Tostarica 1-4, el gol de consolación del calvo japo.


----------



## kabeljau (23 Nov 2022)

¿Cómo van?


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ayer dijo LE que jugarán entero de rojo porque están hasta los cojones de que les hagan jugar de blanco por coincidir algún color del pantalón o medias con el contrario.



Joder pues yo creía que era para que no se les viera la regla.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (23 Nov 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Digan lo que digan yo veo a Eric García con calidad suficiente para jugar con Costa Rica



Ya, pero lamentaplamente no es costarricense


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Vaya caño que ha hecho el jubilao


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (23 Nov 2022)

GAVI ES UN MAÑACO DE LILIPUT, PERO ES UN MAÑACO


----------



## Th89 (23 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No seas gilipollas.



Ya veremos cuando tenga enfrente un equipo de verdad quién es el gilipollas. 

Como si no hubieras visto esta película 1000 veces en el Madrid.


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Me alegro mucho por España por supuesto, pero más me alegro por ver como le meten goles a la RATA HIJA DE PUTA CERVATANO DE MIERDA CÁNCER HUMANO DE KEYLOR NAVAS.



Qué te ha hecho el bueno de Gaylord??


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Nov 2022)

Ahora mismo tengo la porra al 100 % acertada, pero parece que le van a caer un saco a CR.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

puto jordi alba... ya podías hacer eso contra el Inter, cagón


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Con tanto toque le vamos a marear a Tosta Rica, eso les confvndirá


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (23 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Qué te ha hecho el bueno de Gaylord??



En el vestuario del Madrid era una puta rata chismosa a nivel del Topor.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Nov 2022)

Vamosss


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Nov 2022)

Penal, hoygan


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Nov 2022)

Esto es un burreo tremendo,CR es que no la huele…


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Si hasta Jordi Alba parece el de hace 10 años


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Nov 2022)

que paketes los panchitos


----------



## fred (23 Nov 2022)

Lo ha dicho,lo ha dicho, no te pierdas Masterchef jajaja


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (23 Nov 2022)

PENAL PENAL PENAL


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Penaltiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Hermericus (23 Nov 2022)

Penalty de gilipollas


----------



## El Lonchafinista (23 Nov 2022)

Menuda murga


----------



## Rediooss (23 Nov 2022)

España lo sabe, le va la vida en meterles hoy los máximos goles posible, no es nada personal contra Costa Rica..


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Nov 2022)

Melafo a la compatriota


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Mete goles hoy hasta Ferran


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (23 Nov 2022)

Tomaaaaaa yaaaa.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (23 Nov 2022)

joder vaya baño macho


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Ferran desde cuándo tira penaltis


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

El tercero


----------



## Ritalapollera (23 Nov 2022)

Joder España 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Papi papi mi Ferrancito ha hecho gol, a que no se pierde un minuto del Mundial, venga papi porfaaa.


----------



## Hermericus (23 Nov 2022)

Estará bien el España Alemania.


Los alemanes se la juegan. Veremos un partido que examinara el nivel de ambos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ferran desde cuándo tira penaltis



Desde que Lewi los falla todos


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ferran desde cuándo tira penaltis



Pues no lo tiró mal.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Nov 2022)

Pedri y Gavi son hermanos?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (23 Nov 2022)

Joder que fácil


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

ahora esto hay que hacerlo contra Alemania... ahí se verá el tema


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Pedri y Gavi son hermanos?



E hijos de Piqué


----------



## Th89 (23 Nov 2022)

Hoy hasta Ferran va a parecer Maradona.

Solteros contra Casados versión follacabra.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ferran desde cuándo tira penaltis



Pues los tira mejor que Lewandowsky


----------



## cebollo (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ferran desde cuándo tira penaltis



Luís Enrique ha decidido que tiene un yerno de penalty, no sé cómo interpretarlo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

102 goles en un mundial


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Pedri y Gavi son hermanos?



son novios


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Los goles que se marquen a Costa Rica pueden significar puesto en el grupo, e incluso clasificación.
> 
> Pero hay que ganar, y luego golear.



Vamos a ganar primero y luego ya si eso vamos viendo.

Que ser mejor no quiere decir nada a veces ....


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Para mí que solo es una vacilada de la Tosta Rica, es normal el primer partido estar un poco de remoloneo, en las semis serán otra cosa.


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Ha metido el penalty pero estaba bien nervioso y eso que van 2-0. En penalties de una eliminatoria estaría cagado.

3-0 en 30 minutos, luego 9-0 en 90 minutos.


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

España sentencia más rápido de lo que lo hizo Inglaterra.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Las Skills de Campbell


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> son novios



Y residentes en el cortijo de la Xavineta.


----------



## Chichimango (23 Nov 2022)

España está jugando bien, todos a buen nivel. Ahora, Costa Rica es la peor selección que he visto hasta ahora, en media hora apenas ha pasado del medio campo.


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya caño que ha hecho el jubilao



Cerrando bocas

Asistencia y penalty


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Las Skills de Campbell



Onvre, supongo que el nombre es por si cuela y juega en la Premier.


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Ya veremos cuando tenga enfrente un equipo de verdad quién es el gilipollas.
> 
> Como si no hubieras visto esta película 1000 veces en el Madrid.



Pero mira que eres anormal que no vales para disfrutar de los golazos que mete. Ya se encargan los entrenadores de ponerle titular o suplente.


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Duríssissississimo rival, a ver cual es el parte de guerra luego, estoy temblando antes de saberlo, ánimo a todos eso sí.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> España está jugando bien, todos a buen nivel. Ahora, Costa Rica es la peor selección que he visto hasta ahora, en media hora apenas ha pasado del medio campo.



Tosta Rica no saben ni dónde están porque España está haciendo el partido de su vida, pero los va a haber peores


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Nov 2022)

El mejor equipo hasta ahora es España.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ha metido el penalty pero estaba bien nervioso y eso que van 2-0. En penalties de una eliminatoria estaría cagado.
> 
> 3-0 en 30 minutos, luego 9-0 en 90 minutos.



Que estaba nervioso, pues seguro que siempre lo están, pero no lo podía haber tirado mejor. 

Un penalti que va perfectamente colocado a la escuadra entra el 90% de las veces. Un penalti tirado con el portero vencido entra el 100% de las veces.


----------



## fred (23 Nov 2022)

El Rivero es todo entusiasmo y Casillas y Marchena con tono de misa.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Aun os podéis subir al carro.


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Pues nada, con los nervios de que acabe el partido para que no haya remontada, casi que podemos colgarnos ya la segunda estrella en la pechera.


----------



## cebollo (23 Nov 2022)

Estamos a un gol de que nos denuncien por abuso imperialista. Y con once blancos.


----------



## javso (23 Nov 2022)

Pues nada, ya están las cuentas claras. Alemania va a salir a muerte contra España y nos va a ganar, no pueden volver a perdonar tanto como han perdonado hoy. Llegamos al último partido con Japón 6 ptos, Alemania 3 ptos y España 3 ptos. A Japón le valdrá el empate, pero cuento con que les ganemos. Eso significa un triple empate a 6. Es decir, el que menos goles de los tres le meta a Costa Rica, que son lo peor del mundial junto con Catar, está fuera. Cada gol cuenta.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Mira pompero si echas un vistazo rápido al hilo desde esta mañana encontrarás unos enlaces que ha puesto un compañero y un mensaje mio que habla de cómo conectarse utilizando otras vias
> 
> Hojeando rápido los encuentras uno era de @Charo afgana y otro mio sobre como pillar enlaces desde Telegram



No es por disculpar al chaval, pero igual hoy lleváis 150 páginas ...

Vais bastante rápidos .. se agradece para los que no podemos ver ni un minuto, ni el de España.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Parecen sacados de la típica serie adolescente cutre de Antena3


----------



## Th89 (23 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pero mira que eres anormal que no vales para disfrutar de los golazos que mete. Ya se encargan los entrenadores de ponerle titular o suplente.



Disfruto viendo a jugadores de verdad, no a maricas sinsangre.

Y los insultos te los metes por el culo, payaso.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

qué grande Gavi, vaya huevos debutar en un mundial con esos años, y a ese nivel... lo dicho, el día de Alemania nos la medimos de verdad--- lo de hoy estaba medio cantao


----------



## fred (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Aun os podéis subir al carro.



Ponlo en alemán.


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Ojo que Tosta Rica nos tiene encerrados, se palpa el peligro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Yo metía a adama


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (23 Nov 2022)

Gavi es todo cojones, metro setenta de COJONES Y EMPAQUE.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Nov 2022)

Desapareció Asensio


----------



## FeiJiao (23 Nov 2022)

De este grupo seguro avanzan España y Japon


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Minvtos de balonmano


----------



## jlf73 (23 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Pues nada, con los nervios de que acabe el partido para que no haya remontada, casi que podemos colgarnos ya la segunda estrella en la pechera.



No nos vengamos arriba que solo es el primer partido


----------



## pepitoburbujas (23 Nov 2022)

fred dijo:


> El Rivero es todo entusiasmo y Casillas y Marchena con tono de misa.



Soy el único que lo está viendo por streming en un canal foráneo?

A todo esto, L.E. ha visto que el negro 4 de ellos es malísimo y lento y le ha puesto ahí a Olmo, que junto con Pedri les están haciendo un roto en cada ataque. Bien España jugando al primer toque muchas veces, lo cual siempre es difícil. El rival, muy flojo.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No es por disculpar al chaval, pero igual hoy lleváis 150 páginas ...
> 
> Vais bastante rápidos .. se agradece para los que no podemos ver ni un minuto, ni el de España.



@Obiwanchernobil que madruga mucho


----------



## jakk (23 Nov 2022)

¿Por qué la gañanada suele decir que Busquets es muy bueno?

Se imitan unos a otros o por qué lo dicen?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Lo de España funciona cuando dan como mucho un toque y los pases son hacia arriba, cuando empiezan con el ritmo cochinero ese...


----------



## Octubrista (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo metía a adama



Je... pues en la 2ª el hermano de Iñaki puede romper muchas cinturas en la defensa tica. Hasta Morata podría rematar alguna.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

fred dijo:


> Ponlo en alemán.



noch hinaufbringen das auto


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Uno de mis amigos alemanes me ha dicho que van a perder el domingo 7-0    .


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (23 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ayer dijo LE que jugarán entero de rojo porque están hasta los cojones de que les hagan jugar de blanco por coincidir algún color del pantalón o medias con el contrario.



No sé, o primera, o segunda equipación, pero esta pseudoprimera no mola, no hay puta identidad con la equipación de un tiempo acá. 

Al menos no hay negros..


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Supongo que con ojo clínico que tiene este año Monchi ya le habrá echado el ojo a varios tostarricenses, ese Sevisha necesita refuerzos en Enero.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (23 Nov 2022)

Acaba de gritar un panchi esto es una mierda?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Nov 2022)

yo estuve aquí


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Tiene que añadir bastante por las celebraciones.


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Uno de mis amigos alemanes me ha dicho que van a perder el domingo 7-0    .



Ni mucho menos

Alemania la ha cagado hoy pero va a luchar como hace siempre


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tiene que añadir bastante por las celebraciones.



Una prorroga estaría bien, que sólo van 3-0


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Nov 2022)

5 de añadido


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo metía a adama



Hay que recoger algodón??


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tiene que añadir bastante por las celebraciones.



pues sí, porque un poco más y cae en nochebuena


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> El mejor equipo hasta ahora es España.



Más bien, costa rica es el peor junto con Qatar


----------



## fred (23 Nov 2022)

Ahí está mi Rivero anunciando pelis paco en tve.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tiene que añadir bastante por las celebraciones.



Pues 5 min


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (23 Nov 2022)

5 minutos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> 5 de añadido


----------



## pepitoburbujas (23 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> noch hinaufbringen das auto



steig ins Auto


----------



## overdrive1979 (23 Nov 2022)

Este va a ser el primer mundial del cual no voy a ver ni un solo minuto en la caja tonta ni en ninguna otra retransmisión visual en directo.
El mundial de la vergüenza, de los petrogolfos amiguetes de Mataelefantes y amiguetes patrocinadores de muchos de los equipos de fútbol del régimen del 78.
Ya sudaba mucho del fútbol en los últimos quince años, pero ahora mismo ya directamente paso totalmente de todas las competiciones.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Más bien, costa rica es el peor junto con Qatar



Australia e Irán van ahí ahí


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

La ha tocado, la ha tocado Unai Simón!! Lo juro por mis higos!!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo de España funciona cuando dan como mucho un toque y los pases son hacia arriba, cuando empiezan con el ritmo cochinero ese...



Vamos 3-0 y tenemos 3 partidos en una semana. Lo suyo es conservar energía hasta el descanso.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

fred dijo:


> Ahí está mi Rivero anunciando pelis paco en tve.



¿alguien en el mítico hilo del PAQUISMO, citó "partidos en tve"?


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Este va a ser el primer mundial del cual no voy a ver ni un solo minuto en la caja tonta ni en ninguna otra retransmisión visual en directo.
> El mundial de la vergüenza, de los petrogolfos amiguetes de Mataelefantes y amiguetes patrocinadores de muchos de los equipos de fútbol del régimen del 78.
> Ya sudaba mucho del fútbol en los últimos quince años, pero ahora mismo ya directamente me la suda.



Pos nada, a informarnos del tiempo para seguir colaborando con la comunidad.


----------



## javso (23 Nov 2022)

Lo que digo, triple empate a 6 puntos, España - Alemania - Japón. Con la pequeña ventaja para Alemania de que en el último partido se pueden hinchar a meterles goles a los ticos y nosotros nos peleamos con los nipones que les vale el empate.


----------



## Raul83 (23 Nov 2022)

Arrasando La Furia Española


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ni mucho menos
> 
> Alemania la ha cagado hoy pero va a luchar como hace siempre



Ese es el miedo q tengo, que Alemania se pondra seguro las pilas, no se dejara eliminar tan facil en una fase de grupos


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Nov 2022)

Al final se cabreará el público de tanto rondo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Nov 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Este va a ser el primer mundial del cual no voy a ver ni un solo minuto en la caja tonta ni en ninguna otra retransmisión visual en directo.
> El mundial de la vergüenza, de los petrogolfos amiguetes de Mataelefantes y amiguetes patrocinadores de muchos de los equipos de fútbol del régimen del 78.
> Ya sudaba mucho del fútbol en los últimos quince años, pero ahora mismo ya directamente paso totalmente de todas las competiciones.



Pues no molestes gilipollas


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Este va a ser el primer mundial del cual no voy a ver ni un solo minuto en la caja tonta ni en ninguna otra retransmisión visual en directo.
> El mundial de la vergüenza, de los petrogolfos amiguetes de Mataelefantes y amiguetes patrocinadores de muchos de los equipos de fútbol del régimen del 78.
> Ya sudaba mucho del fútbol en los últimos quince años, pero ahora mismo ya directamente paso totalmente de todas las competiciones.



El mundial que más partidos he visto en mi vida, y llevamos 4 días...

Tú no tenías un hilo guapo de meteo?


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Ausensio ya ha vuelto en sí


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Arrasando La Furia Española



Así es, ahora a pensar en ganar la Liga de Naciones, próximo compromiso para nuestros colores.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Este va a ser el primer mundial del cual no voy a ver ni un solo minuto en la caja tonta ni en ninguna otra retransmisión visual en directo.
> El mundial de la vergüenza, de los petrogolfos amiguetes de Mataelefantes y amiguetes patrocinadores de muchos de los equipos de fútbol del régimen del 78.
> Ya sudaba mucho del fútbol en los últimos quince años, pero ahora mismo ya directamente paso totalmente de todas las competiciones.



sí, sí, pero bien que estás posteando aquí...


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (23 Nov 2022)

Que bueno es Pedri. Si sigue asi tenemos jugadorazo para años.


----------



## Chichimango (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Australia e Irán van ahí ahí



Pues imagínate el próximo mundial con 48 selecciones, la fase de grupos puede ser mortal.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

javso dijo:


> Lo que digo, triple empate a 6 puntos, España - Alemania - Japón. Con la pequeña ventaja para Alemania de que en el último partido se pueden hinchar a meterles goles a los ticos y nosotros nos peleamos con los nipones que les vale el empate.



España ya sabe que ganando a Japón pasa, y tiene el comodín de Alemania.

Ahora os cuento que dicen los 'expertos' en la ARD.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Nov 2022)

Por cierto qué fea la equipación de España, tan difícil es hacer una camiseta bonita?


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ese es el miedo q tengo, que Alemania se pondra seguro las pilas, no se dejara eliminar tan facil en una fase de grupos



Pero ganando hoy se puede tener un empatito con ellos tranquilamente


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Nov 2022)

para no estarlo viendo me parece que están jugando de p. madre


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Más bien, costa rica es el peor junto con Qatar



España está moviendo bien. Si CR esta mal es posible que se deba al juego de España. He visto todos los partidos. Se de lo que hablo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Que bueno es Pedri. Si sigue asi tenemos jugadorazo para años.



Y no olvidemos a su hermano Gavi.


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

Llego de remar y veo un 3-0 gostosísimo al descanso. Bieeennnnn


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ausensio ya ha vuelto en sí


----------



## Glebadepus (23 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> El mundial que más partidos he visto en mi vida, y llevamos 4 días...



+1


----------



## Octubrista (23 Nov 2022)

Como comenté antes, a sentar y reservar a los viejos, Busquets, Azpilicueta, Alba, y a falta de 15' otros dos cambios más, hay que preparar el partido de Alemania.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ahora os cuento que dicen los 'expertos' en la ARD.



Ja, bitte


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Pues imagínate el próximo mundial con 48 selecciones, la fase de grupos puede ser mortal.



No puedo pasar sin verme un Brasil-Bhután, el partido del siglo.


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ausensio ya ha vuelto en sí



Descarao...es como el guadiana


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Dani Olmo marca el gol 100 de España en los Mundiales


El estadio Al-Thumama ha visto ponerse a 100 la cuenta goleadora de España en la historia de los Mundiales. La cuenta que abrió José Iraragorri el 27 de mayo de 1934, en el Luigi F




www.marca.com


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Y VOLVERÍA A NACER ESPAÑOL, VAMOSSS


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Nov 2022)

Tostarrica lleva una tostada que no es normal


----------



## cebollo (23 Nov 2022)

Costa Pobre es muy mala, veo muy factible que Japón llegue con 6 puntos al último partido y les valga el empate para ser primeros.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (23 Nov 2022)

javso dijo:


> Lo que digo, triple empate a 6 puntos, España - Alemania - Japón. Con la pequeña ventaja para Alemania de que en el último partido se pueden hinchar a meterles goles a los ticos y nosotros nos peleamos con los nipones que les vale el empate.



En el canal inglés diciendo que Alemania aún puede ser primero, y que ni Alemania ni Japón serán Tosta Rica. 
No nos flipemos, que aquí pasamos del cero al infinito en cero coma


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Por cierto qué fea la equipación de España, tan difícil es hacer una camiseta bonita?



De momento la que más me ha gustado es la de México.


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Ausencio me va a comer la polla


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero qué portero de mierda es este chaval y la fama de bueno que tiene



Pues Neuer paró un gran tiro antes del primer gol japonés.


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

Qué es ARD?


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Por cierto qué fea la equipación de España, tan difícil es hacer una camiseta bonita?



Estais los del Atleti para abrir la boca...


----------



## Manero (23 Nov 2022)

Que bien se juega sin Morata. El peligro es que está en el banquillo y en cualquier partido Luís Enrique lo pone a jugar.


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Por cierto qué fea la equipación de España, tan difícil es hacer una camiseta bonita?



Han quitado la raya morada que para mi es bastante


----------



## Glebadepus (23 Nov 2022)

Hacía tiempo que no miraba ub partido de la selección con una ereccion tan notable. Gracias por devolverme la rocosidad genital. Viva España jodet!


----------



## Walter Sobchak (23 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Tienen el conocimiento justo para no cagarse encima... joder, no habrá comentaristas mucho mejores y que sepan enlazar tres palabras seguidas sin soltar un tópico entre medias.



Podian haber puesto a Michel por los viejos tiempos.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Ja, bitte



"Lo que nos hubiese gustado ver con Alemania".

Ese es el resumen.


----------



## Mariano24 (23 Nov 2022)

Es Costa Rica. No nos confiemos


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

España juega a algo a diferencia de otros muchos mundiales. Se les ve con mucha seriedad no exenta de talento, veremos a ver si mantienen este nivel.

Porque esa es otra típica de España, jugar unos partidos de puta madre y otros que no los conoces.


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Llego de remar y veo un 3-0 gostosísimo al descanso. Bieeennnnn



Queremos GIFs de aficionadas ahora para la segunda parte


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Por cierto qué fea la equipación de España, tan difícil es hacer una camiseta bonita?



Eso llevo diciendo yo varios dias

Como la de 2008 y 2010 o la del año pasado ninguna


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Estais los del Atleti para abrir la boca...



Como si la hubiera diseñado o dado el visto bueno yo o algún atlético.


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Disfruto viendo a jugadores de verdad, no a maricas sinsangre.
> 
> Y los insultos te los metes por el culo, payaso.



Pero amargado, disfruta de los goles en vez de salir a criticar al futbolista que los mete.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Estais los del Atleti para abrir la boca...



diossss qué cosa más horrible


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*Tremenda barrida*


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Eso llevo diciendo yo varios dias
> 
> Como la de 2008 y 2010 o la del año pasado ninguna



Adidas apesta, mucho mejor Nike (menos con el Atleti que siempre la caga).


----------



## FROM HELL (23 Nov 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> En el canal inglés diciendo que Alemania aún puede ser primero, y que ni Alemania ni Japón serán Tosta Rica.
> No nos flipemos, que aquí pasamos del cero al infinito en cero coma



Si españa juega como esta primera parte, a Alemania le caen otros 6 como hace 2 años. 

No es una cuestion de fliparse. Es una cuestion de ir partido a partido.


----------



## BeninExpress (23 Nov 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> En el canal inglés diciendo que Alemania aún puede ser primero, y que ni Alemania ni Japón serán Tosta Rica.
> No nos flipemos, que aquí pasamos del cero al infinito en cero coma



Ni tampoco todos los países van a ser Irán para los piratas borrachos..


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Si españa juega como esta primera parte, a Alemania le caen otros 6 como hace 2 años.
> 
> No es una cuestion de fliparse. Es una cuestion de ir partido a partido.



Esta primera parte es el mejor fútbol que se ha visto en todo el mundial hasta ahora con diferencia


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> En el canal inglés diciendo que Alemania aún puede ser primero, y que ni Alemania ni Japón serán Tosta Rica.
> No nos flipemos, que aquí pasamos del cero al infinito en cero coma



Llevan razón pero a ver quién es el guapo de Alemania y Japón que le quita el balón a España si sigue jugando asi


----------



## Manero (23 Nov 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> En el canal inglés diciendo que Alemania aún puede ser primero, y que ni Alemania ni Japón serán Tosta Rica.
> No nos flipemos, que aquí pasamos del cero al infinito en cero coma



Y si ganamos a Alemania estos se van para casa casi seguro. Pocas cosas me gustarían más en este Mundial que mandar a Neuer, Thomas Muller y compañía a tomar por .......


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> "Lo que nos hubiese gustado ver con Alemania".
> 
> Ese es el resumen.



coño, pero Japón es mejor combinado que Tosta Rica... es que los alemanes son bien cabezones


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> En el canal inglés diciendo que Alemania aún puede ser primero, y que ni Alemania ni Japón serán Tosta Rica.



ESTÁN CAGADOS.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Y si ganamos a Alemania estos se van para casa casi seguro. Pocas cosas me gustarían más en este Mundial que mandar a Neuer, Thomas Muller y compañía a tomar por .......



Pero si hoy han sido una banda


----------



## Glebadepus (23 Nov 2022)

Cuando es el próximo partido de España? Gracias


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (23 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Costa Pobre es muy mala, veo muy factible que Japón llegue con 6 puntos al último partido y les valga el empate para ser primeros.



Japón no es Rich Coast, con 6 puntos estarán casi seguro.



pepitoburbujas dijo:


> En el canal inglés diciendo que Alemania aún puede ser primero, y que ni Alemania ni Japón serán Tosta Rica.
> No nos flipemos, que aquí pasamos del cero al infinito en cero coma



España muy solvente, ahora, los demas rivales no les van a dejar estar tan cómodos, eso está claro.

Rich Coast, muy inocentón, tácticamente inoperante, muy desconpensados...



El Juani dijo:


> Qué es ARD?



Canal tv aleman.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Ni tampoco todos los países van a ser Irán para los piratas borrachos..



Inglaterra pierde con ECUADOR en octavos y verás las risas.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Ya sólo falta remontar la Davis


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Es que Alemania es un equipo muy rígido. No han parecido tener alternativas de juego ni ideas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Síii joder síii!!!
Estamos goleando a un país que se llama como una marca de galletas!!!!!
Vamos a ganar el mundial!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> España juega a algo a diferencia de otros muchos mundiales. Se les ve con mucha seriedad no exenta de talento, veremos a ver si mantienen este nivel.
> 
> Porque esa es otra típica de España, jugar unos partidos de puta madre y otros que no los conoces.



En Rusia íbamos como favoritos pero el calvo se cargó a Losertegui.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (23 Nov 2022)

Este es solo el primer paso, no nos vengamos arriba. Alemania saldra a muerte, pero ojo que con un empate le puede valer. Hoy no se podia pinchar, pero parece que la clasificación nos la jugamos con Alemania y Japón, supongo que a Costa rica le ganaran también Alemania y Japon. 

Hoy lo importante era conseguir estos 3 puntos para después jugárnoslos contra los otros dos. Y si alguno falla contra Costa Rica, pues mejor para nosotros.


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Mira quien fue hablar. El follaaliados.
> 
> No tiene hipocresía no tiene limites, macho.



¿A quién respondes? No le veo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Bueno, como se veía venir, me he quedado sobado y me he perdido la primera parte. ¿Cuántos nos han metido?


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ya sólo falta remontar la Davis



Esta igualado el segundo set, pinta mal la verdad el primer punto de la davis


----------



## Raul83 (23 Nov 2022)

Llega el primer Cruzado a Quatar


Aficionado inglés causa polémica en Qatar por disfraz de cruzado


----------



## fred (23 Nov 2022)

Un uzbeko o un somalí estará gozando con el partido y no con los mierdosos 0-0 que ha habido.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, como se veía venir, me he quedado sobado y me he perdido la primera parte. ¿Cuántos nos han metido?



Trabajar mucho es malo para la salud


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Muy bien olmo



Os lo dije en no sé qué hilo, este es el que juega en Alemania, no?

A mí me pareció bueno de cojones. Aunque la realidac es que no tengo ni puta idea ....




Charo afgana dijo:


> En Tosta Rica hay un tal CALVO que juega en TURQUÍA




Pues además de *CALVO *es muy rancio ... allí no vale nada volver a ser como Axl Rose.


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, como se veía venir, me he quedado sobado y me he perdido la primera parte. ¿Cuántos nos han metido?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> ¿Es posible q el domingo pueda haber opciones de q Alemania se quede fuera dl mundial? Imdependientemente de lo q hagamos nosotros hoy aqui?



Si ganamos a Alemania y Japón a Tosta Rica, Alemania out.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Sí, sí, es lo que tiene levantarse pronto y trabajar toda la mañana. En cuanto pillas un sofá caes muerto.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

A ver, es un Mundial y con 15 minutos malos te vas a casa. 

Por mucho que Costa Rica sea de las flojas (Porque es de las flojas), todas las favoritas han jugado con las flojas, y Alemania y Argentina la han cagado. Es asi, vale que Japón es mejor que Costa Rica, pero han perdido siendo remontados. Y en ningún momento se les ha visto esta velocidad/actitud. Esas cosas una persona que ve mucho fútbol las percibe. España está enchufadísima y si encima de salida te salen las cosas, sabes que la dirección es la correcta, no dudas. Luego puedes tener "mala suerte" y esos momentos donde tienes que apretar el culo, esto es un Mundial...

Inglaterra es la única que ha ofrecido este ritmo de juego, de momento. Francia tiene otras cosas, prefiero verla contra Dinamarca para "asegurarnos" de que estarán en las rondas finales.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Xequinfumfa (23 Nov 2022)

España ha vuelto, chavales. 
He visto todos los partidos y NADIE juega al fútbol ni la mitad de bien que España. 
Ganamos el mundial. Somos los mejores. 
De verdad, palabrita, somos los mejores.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Llevan razón pero a ver quién es el guapo de Alemania y Japón que le quita el balón a España si sigue jugando asi



Ya, pero es lo de siempre: Alemania es mucho más fuerte que los Tostas, y Japón no será una potencia pero siempre toca los cojones porque corren mucho y pelean. No estará tan cómoda España como hoy para poder tocar de primera, y además le darán más problemas en ataque


----------



## cebollo (23 Nov 2022)

Casillas acaba de decir que el equipo está muy "compactado".


----------



## TNTcl (23 Nov 2022)

El problema son los que quedan por jugar: Portugal, Brasil, Uruguay, hasta Bélgica, que están viendo *cómo* hay que ganar, y no quiero bajar humos, pero España está haciendo lo que Italia hizo siempre... temporizar y que se joda el espectador.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sí, sí, es lo que tiene levantarse pronto y trabajar toda la mañana. En cuanto pillas un sofá caes muerto.



Pero si eres parado de larga duracion


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Trabajar mucho es malo para la salud



Eso digo yo, pero no hay manera.


----------



## Phoenician (23 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> si, con la hija de Luis Enrique



Y nieta de Amunike


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si ganamos a Alemania y Japón a Tosta Rica, Alemania out.



Alemania está eliminada si pierde con España y Japón puntua contra Costa Rica.

Si saca al menos un empate, no estaría eliminada. Eso si, va a jugar sabiendo si aun palmando puede colarse (Podría darse un 9-3-3-3 y pasar como 2º aun perdiendo).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero si eres parado de larga duracion



Desde los 14.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> coño, pero Japón es mejor combinado que Tosta Rica... es que los alemanes son bien cabezones



En la primera parte Japón ha sido peor que CR. Después Alemania les ha regalado el partido.


----------



## Chichimango (23 Nov 2022)

Yo de hecho creo que la victoria de Japón es una mala noticia para España porque pone a otro rival en la pelea. Siempre es mejor jugárselo entre 2 que entre 3, pero hay que tirar palante con lo que toque.


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Navas se arrodilla y dice "virgencita virgencita que no me claven más goles"


----------



## 4ken4t0n (23 Nov 2022)

Vamos España ahiii joder


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Benito cocainas acaba de decir "tosta" rica


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Nov 2022)

joder si le ha ganao japon a alemania ... mecagoenla leche merche


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si ganamos a Alemania y Japón a Tosta Rica, Alemania out.



Salvo que los delanteros paco que tenemos no tengan su día bien porque tienen el periodo bien porque les svbe el contador geiger o bien porque les pongan el aire a temperatvras del cantábrico, Alemania está fatal y nos la comemos


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*La evolución de Arabia Saudita*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Alemania está eliminada si pierde con España y Japón puntua contra Costa Rica.
> 
> Si saca al menos un empate, no estaría eliminada. Eso si, va a jugar sabiendo si aun palmando puede colarse (Podría darse un 9-3-3-3 y pasar como 2º aun perdiendo).



Si los Japos le ganan a las galletas, los kartoffen van a salir con los huevos de corbata.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Desde los 14.




Como los defensas de tosta rica


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Y si ganamos a Alemania estos se van para casa casi seguro. Pocas cosas me gustarían más en este Mundial que mandar a Neuer, Thomas Muller y compañía a tomar por .......



Se te nota resentido jajaja


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (23 Nov 2022)

20 comentaristas en TVE, pagados con nuestros impuestos, hay uno que no sabe ni hablar, el Marchena ese, putos rojos despilfarrando. Con el De la Casa y Salinas era suficiente, ahora no. Y la rubia que me coma el rabo y se vaya a planchar, puto absurdo todo.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Yo de hecho creo que la victoria de Japón es una mala noticia para España porque pone a otro rival en la pelea. Siempre es mejor jugárselo entre 2 que entre 3, pero hay que tirar palante con lo que toque.



Ya, pierdes contra Alemania, y el último día juégatela con Japón a cara de perro... es mejor lo que ha pasado, no os hagáis pajas mentales. Si Alemania nos gana, tenemos un comodín donde lo mismo hasta con un empate nos vale. Alemania no lo tiene.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Somos los de blanco, ¿no?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> España ha vuelto, chavales.
> He visto todos los partidos y NADIE juega al fútbol ni la mitad de bien que España.
> Ganamos el mundial. Somos los mejores.
> De verdad, palabrita, somos los mejores.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

A Ausencio ya se le ha acabado la mandanguita


----------



## Manero (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Se te nota resentido jajaja



Sería una pequeña revancha por todas las debacles ante el Bayern de los últimos años.


----------



## Th89 (23 Nov 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> España ha vuelto, chavales.
> He visto todos los partidos y NADIE juega al fútbol ni la mitad de bien que España.
> Ganamos el mundial. Somos los mejores.
> De verdad, palabrita, somos los mejores.



Con la momia de Busquets y Ratalba de titulares, el primer equipo potente va a parecer Brasil 70.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si los Japos le ganan a las galletas, los kartoffen van a salir con los huevos de corbata.



Quien juega primero?


----------



## vayaquesi (23 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Apuesto un 3-0 que gana España.
> En caso que juegue Eric García de titular 3-1.



Bueno, de momento estoy acertando. Pensé que me pasé de optimista, pero parece ser que no.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


>



La mejor recreación posible.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Navas se arrodilla y dice "virgencita virgencita que no me claven más goles"



Seguro que son sectarios esos que se arrodillan y hacen así con las manitas mirando arriba.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Somos los de blanco, ¿no?



Ansv Fati y Nico Williams siguen en el banquillo, todos blanco sí


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quien juega primero?



Ha ducho R que los japos juegan antes.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Melafo a la compatriota



La rubia de los melones?

Joder, está buena que no veas ... parece que no es tan tonta como la que llevamos en el 2010 ... aunque la del Topo sí se hizo acojonantemente famosa por ser novia de ... 

Ausencio de delantero no está mal, no?


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Yo de hecho creo que la victoria de Japón es una mala noticia para España porque pone a otro rival en la pelea. Siempre es mejor jugárselo entre 2 que entre 3, pero hay que tirar palante con lo que toque.



La presión la tiene ahora mismo Alemania 

Y eso siempre cuenta mucho


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Bueno, ya veo que la segunda parte va a ser de mamoneo de pelota.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


>


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, ya veo que la segunda parte va a ser de mamoneo de pelota.



Pinta mal si, el trote borriquero


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> La presión la tiene ahora mismo Alemania
> 
> Y eso siempre cuenta mucho



El tema va a ser quien se va a quedar la pelota.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Nov 2022)

pues costa rica me suena que en algun mundial hizo algo, me suena mucho pero ahora no caigo qué hizo exactamente


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ha ducho R que los japos juegan antes.



Pues japo podría estar ya clasificada, y España si gaan el grupo entero resuelto en la segunda jornada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Lo acojonante es Rodri de central. LE se ríe de todos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> pues costa rica me suena que en algun mundial hizo algo, me suena mucho pero ahora no caigo qué hizo exactamente



2014.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Esto sí parece más la España que conocemos


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> pues costa rica me suena que en algun mundial hizo algo, me suena mucho pero ahora no caigo qué hizo exactamente



En el 2014 fue que en el grupo donde estaba Inglaterra, Italia y Uruguay, Costa Rica quedó 1ª. Después contra Grecia pasó en penaltis y se quedó en cuartos cayendo también de penaltis y aguantando el partido ante Países Bajos. Fue invicta vaya.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Nov 2022)

Rodri parece Michael Jackson en el video de Thriller. 
Qué coño le ha pasado?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo acojonante es Rodri de central. LE se ríe de todos.




Desde los 14 años.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> pues costa rica me suena que en algun mundial hizo algo, me suena mucho pero ahora no caigo qué hizo exactamente



Llego a cuartos de final en el mundial de 2014 de brasil, cayo por penaltys ante holanda


----------



## Octubrista (23 Nov 2022)

Visto esto, hay que marcar más, porque Alemania o Japón podrían marcar 6 a Costa Rica y luego lo lamentaremos.

GOOOOLLLLL del yernisimo...


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

ggggggoooooooooooooooooooollllllllllll


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Gol del enchufado


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Y otro de Ferran


----------



## Chichimango (23 Nov 2022)

Vaya banda los Keylor boys...


----------



## Glebadepus (23 Nov 2022)

Gooooooooooooooooool de ferran de mi vidaaaa


----------



## ¿Qué? (23 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLASO


----------



## vayaquesi (23 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con esa clasificación.
> 
> Creo que en cuanto a calidad Francia y Brasil están un paso por delante del resto, pero a saber. Francia viene de ganar el anterior mundial, y generalmente el equipo campeón suele hacer un mundial desastroso, pero a saber.
> 
> ...



Señores, cuando digo algo es por algo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Nov 2022)

Joder qué malos son los tostarricenses.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Madre mía el Ferrán que cutre


----------



## ¿Qué? (23 Nov 2022)

Gol de señor


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Me da pena la afición Tostaricense. Ellos no lo harían.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Visto esto, hay que marcar más, porque Alemania o Japón podrían marcar 6 a Costa Rica y luego lo lamentaremos.
> 
> Goooll del yerno



Japón no va a pensar en golear a Costa Rica.

Y Alemania... no lo sé.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, ya veo que la segunda parte va a ser de mamoneo de pelota.



Por lo menos vas a ver un gol minimo en la segunda parte


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Nov 2022)

Keylor Navas emulando a Casillas en Rio 2014...

A un mundial no se puede ir con un portero acabado


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Joder el Ferrán les ha robao la cartera al defensa y al Keylor


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

Por cierto vaya PUTA MIERDA de producción de TVE. Con el paleto del Rivero que es malo desde antes de nacer, y con los otros dos tragaldabas que no juntan media neurona.
*Ni una* puta infografía, nada, ¿NO SE SUPONE QUE LA PUTA GENTE TIENE TELES ENORMES? Coño, me cago en la puta, poned unas tablas con estadísticas, con algo, currésenlo un poco hijos de la grandísima puta funcivagos de mierda paletos y perezosos!??
Ya del marcador ni hablo, estamos en 2022 y parece el marcador de un juego de 2003. Es que no me jodas.

Por lo menos vamos ganando bien, pero es que MECAGO EN LA PUTA ADMINISTRACION ESPAÑOLA. Todo mal, todo cutre, que asco Dios.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Llego a cuartos de final en el mundial de 2014 de brasil, cayo por penaltys ante holanda



joder, ya sabía yo que no estaba tan loco, equipazo Costa Rica, mucho mérito tenemos en ganarles


----------



## Th89 (23 Nov 2022)

Y alguno sacará conclusiones de esta pachanga


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Nov 2022)

panchito navas tiene tez amarilla ictericia.
que se revise el higado y de paso el orto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Que cojoones les pasa ahora a todos lo entrenadores?? Cocainomanos todos.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

¡Victoria de Borna Coric!

*¡Se acabó! ¡Coric le da a Croacia el primer punto de la eliminatoria! ¡España está obligada a ganar los dos partidos que quedan para pasar a semifinales!*


----------



## Rediooss (23 Nov 2022)

El Keylor Navas es la estrella de Costa Rica..??
Vamos, que no nos va a sobrar ningún gol...


----------



## vayaquesi (23 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Bueno, de momento estoy acertando. Pensé que me pasé de optimista, pero parece ser que no.



Na, al final me queden corto con el 3 a 0, está claro. Muy bien España, y Costa Rica decir que da pena es poco, pero bueno, como primer partido para coger confianza viene bien.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> joder, ya sabía yo que no estaba tan loco, equipazo Costa Rica, mucho mérito tenemos en ganarles



Hombre, han pasado 8 años, se han metido en la repesca contra Nueva Zelanda.


----------



## DIONI_PANBE (23 Nov 2022)

Al final Luis Enrique va a triunfar y todo jaja


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Sale Morralla


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Y ahora Morata para fallar goles.


----------



## MC33 (23 Nov 2022)

Alguien puede explicar la comida de rabo continúa de los comentaristas hacia el Pedri este?, le deben dinero o algo?


----------



## Procastinador (23 Nov 2022)

Grande Pedri ¡Guanches mandan!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Victoria de Borna Coric!
> 
> *¡Se acabó! ¡Coric le da a Croacia el primer punto de la eliminatoria! ¡España está obligada a ganar los dos partidos que quedan para pasar a semifinales!*



al carrer


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Por cierto vaya PUTA MIERDA de producción de TVE. Con el paleto del Rivero que es malo desde antes de nacer, y con los otros dos tragaldabas que no juntan media neurona.
> *Ni una* puta infografía, nada, ¿NO SE SUPONE QUE LA PUTA GENTE TIENE TELES ENORMES? Coño, me cago en la puta, poned unas tablas con estadísticas, con algo, currésenlo un poco hijos de la grandísima puta funcivagos de mierda paletos y perezosos!??
> Ya del marcador ni hablo, estamos en 2022 y parece el marcador de un juego de 2003. Es que no me jodas.
> 
> Por lo menos vamos ganando bien, pero es que MECAGO EN LA PUTA ADMINISTRACION ESPAÑOLA. Todo mal, todo cutre, que asco Dios.



Estadísticas dice... como si guera baloncesto. 

70 subnormales ha mandado a Qatar RTVE.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Bueno    entre la estrella!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Como han dicho, no olvidemos que Tosta Rica es bombo 4.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo acojonante es Rodri de central. LE se ríe de todos.



En realidad esta de medio centro defensivo. Sólo jugamos con tres defensas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Keylor Navas emulando a Casillas en Rio 2014...
> 
> A un mundial no se puede ir con un portero acabado



con ese nombre ( y mal escrito ) no puedes infundir respeto y te golean


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Nov 2022)

he empezado a ver el partido en la segunda parte y costa rica tiene nivel de un getafe maximo

cuando toquen los brasil etc la seleccion del hijo de amunike hará el papel que hoy hace costa rica


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Queremos GIFs de aficionadas ahora para la segunda parte



@Sir Connor


----------



## Manteka (23 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A Busi lo cuentas como gitano o no?



Si, pero los jitanos llevan ya 500 años


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Alguien puede explicar la comida de rabo continúa de los comentaristas hacia el Pedri este?, le deben dinero o algo?



Es del Barsa


----------



## Octubrista (23 Nov 2022)

Pues no me gustan esos cambios, Busquets debería de estar ya descansando, y Azpilicueta también.


----------



## FeiJiao (23 Nov 2022)

¿La España de 2008-2012 esta de vuelta?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

¿Desde qué mundial no ganamos el primer partido? ¿ 2006?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hombre, han pasado 8 años, se han metido en la repesca contra Nueva Zelanda.



conservan la esencia del futbol mítico costaricense


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Como han dicho, no olvidemos que Tosta Rica es bombo 4.



No como arabia que era bombo 1


----------



## rejon (23 Nov 2022)

Sinceramente creo que la gente es consciente de dos cosas sin emocionarse de más: 

-Que ganar hoy a Costa Rica no te hace ni mucho menos campeona del mundo pero te alegra la tarde .

-Que hay españoles pasando una mala tarde porque su país está ganando. 

Y eso es así


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> No como arabia que era bombo 1



Eso díselo a los boludos.


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Mi mama vaya pase al portero que han dado ahora


----------



## ravenare (23 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> he empezado a ver el partido en la segunda parte y costa rica tiene nivel de un getafe maximo
> 
> cuando toquen los brasil etc la seleccion del hijo de amunike hará el papel que hoy hace costa rica



Mandril rabiando.


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Estadísticas dice... como si guera baloncesto.
> 
> 70 subnormales ha mandado a Qatar RTVE.



Estadísticas, clasificaciones, resultados, LO QUE COJONES SEA. Pero es más plano el plano (Valga la redundancia) que el encefalograma de algunos. Y sí, evidentemente en fútbol se pueden poner estadísticas. Si te pones en ese plan tampoco es Baseball, no te jode. Puedes poner:

-Estadísticas del partido.
-Porcentajes y gráficas de zonas de ataque y defensa, de posesión, mil polladas puedes poner de estas.
-Resultados y clasificaciones del mundial.

Y eso a priori, pero es que es lamentable, no sé que cojones hago justificando algo que es tan jodidamente obvio.

EDITO: HACE UN CAMBIO COSTA RICA Y NI PONEN INFORMACION DEL CAMBIO. PERO ME CAGO EN LA PUTA DE OROS YA. AQUI VIVE TODO DIOS SIN PEGAR PALO AL AGUA EXCEPTO 4 RATAS QUE MANTIENEN LAS FUGAS SELLADAS. QUE SINDIOS, LA VIRGEN SANTA.


----------



## Chichimango (23 Nov 2022)

El Rivero no se entera ni del nodo, vaya personaje.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Jajajaja morralla demostrando todas sus virtudes en el uno contra uno


----------



## fred (23 Nov 2022)

Faltan los goles anulados a Morata por fuera de juego.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues japo podría estar ya clasificada, y España si gaan el grupo entero resuelto en la segunda jornada



Y los kartoffen en su casa con sus pulseritas.


----------



## vayaquesi (23 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Keylor Navas emulando a Casillas en Rio 2014...
> 
> A un mundial no se puede ir con un portero acabado



El problema de Costa Rica es que es un país con poco más de 5 millones de habitantes, bastante tienen con llegar al mundial y poner a todo el equipo bajo la portería.


----------



## Hamtel (23 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> El Rivero no se entera ni del nodo, vaya personaje.



Lleva toda la vida retransmitiendo partidos y no da una.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Desde qué mundial no ganamos el primer partido? ¿ 2006?



1982-1986-1990-1994-1998-2010-2014-2018

En todos esos NO ganamos el 1º partido. Solo en 2002 y 2006


----------



## cebollo (23 Nov 2022)

Que meta gol Morata para que enfoquen a la mujer.


----------



## Th89 (23 Nov 2022)

Ganar un Mundial con Morata merecería la convalidación con la Euro.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Que meta gol Morata



Que me toque el pleno al 15 de la Quiniela.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No se contemplaba



Al revés, no se contemplaría la de argentina. La de los moros estaría a 1000 por lo menos.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Nov 2022)

morralla no defrauda está al nivel que da en su club


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Jajajajajaja otra de morralla


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Nov 2022)

Morralla dando ascopena.


----------



## Glebadepus (23 Nov 2022)

Soy el único que se desespera con el títere sin cabeza de morata? Es que joder


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Nov 2022)

Dale kokeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Debvta el morenito español


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Morata yo tampoco la meto


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Va a entrar el negro de cuota.


----------



## MC33 (23 Nov 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Mandril rabiando.



Puede que el mandril rabie, pero lo hace desde su última champions bien fresca


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Que meta gol Morata para que enfoquen a la mujer.



No te hagas ilusiones, se ha tenido que poner burka.


----------



## Raul83 (23 Nov 2022)

LE está demasiado contento y con coloretes, éste le ha dado al vino


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

En la TV alemana comentando que Luis Enrique es streamer.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Nov 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Mandril rabiando.



no seas tan culo hombre

si gana España por un lado me alegro es mi país y el tuyo

pero si pierde me alegraré igual : el hijo de amunike y sus amigos no gustan a las personas de bien


----------



## MC33 (23 Nov 2022)

Quien es el negro ese que hemos sacado? De donde ha salido ?


----------



## BTK (23 Nov 2022)

Morata homenajeando a Salinas


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> El problema de Costa Rica es que es un país con poco más de 5 millones de habitantes, bastante tienen con llegar al mundial y poner a todo el equipo bajo la portería.



Croacia tiene 4 millones y llegó a la última final.


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (23 Nov 2022)

El hijoputa de Busquets lleva 15 años de titular en Barça y selección jugando andando en un fútbol de negros corriendo.


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Nov 2022)

Soler y Koke no me gustan nada juntos, no entiendo la insistencia.


----------



## vegahermosa (23 Nov 2022)

el moreno es canerano azulgrana, pero corre que se las pela.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Nov 2022)

rectifico : costa rica no tiene nivel de un getafe , mas bien de un tenerife y no es broma


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Ahora se puede jugar contra Alemania con 5 defensas y cuatro tíos en el medio tocándola hasta aburrir y algún matao por ahí de falso 9 mirando si pilla alguna

Y si se empata bien y si se mete un gol y se gana a Alemania, pues ya están los deberes hechos


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Quien es el negro ese que hemos sacado? De donde ha salido ?



Nos estamos afrancesando


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Croacia tiene 4 millones y llegó a la última final.



Uruguay tiene 3'5 millones.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Nov 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Quien es el negro ese que hemos sacado? De donde ha salido ?



La masía esa


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Morralla no está entonao


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (23 Nov 2022)

Joder, otro negroc


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Sir Connor (23 Nov 2022)

La seleccion del barça se ve que funciona , por eso tendria que cambiarle el nombre de seleccion española porque es del barça


----------



## Antiglobalismo (23 Nov 2022)

Sale el bilbaíno de África.


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Qué bruto el Calvo, y nunca mejor dicho. Francisco Calvo.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Se debería por decreto evitar convocar "vascos", más en concreto del Atlethic


----------



## MC33 (23 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La masía esa



Pero, ¿que tomadura de pelo es esta?


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

Recordáis un partido así de bueno de Busquets en el Barça?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Nov 2022)

que inutilon el morata macho!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Esta mañana media España iba con Marruecos y esta tarde la mitad va con Tosta Rica.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

El Nico Williams debe ser de Iparralde que al norte de los pirineos son todos negros


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Soler y Koke no me gustan nada juntos, no entiendo la insistencia.



La combinación Koke con quien sea.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Recordáis un partido así de bueno de Busquets en el Barça?



No recverdo ningún partido de Bvsquets, así en general


----------



## ¿Qué? (23 Nov 2022)

Siempre es la misma historia el primer partido arrasan.
se duermen en el segundo, les crujen y el resto del mundial a sufrir como en los examenes de recuperación


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esta mañana media España iba con Marruecos y esta tarde la mitad va con Tosta Rica.



Vas a ver mañana las audiencias.


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No recverdo ningún partido de Bvsquets, así en general


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Es bueno el Gavi ese, Florentino fichalo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Joder, parecía la defensa del far$a en champions.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Nov 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> el moreno es canerano azulgrana, pero corre que se las pela.



es lo que tiene haber sido mantero y que te persiga la pulisia


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Desde qué mundial no ganamos el primer partido? ¿ 2006?



Yo, que recuerde, los he visto ganar pocas veces el primer partido, han ganado 4 veces, empatando cuatro y perdiendo siete ... Desconozco en qué mundiales fueron las victorias. Sólo recuerdo el de Alemania que se ganaron los tres partidos del grupo, que sí fue en 2006.

A ver si rematamos contra Alemania y nos dejan tranquilos el último partido ... me pongo nervioso sólo de leeros, y eso que el partido hoy acompaña.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> Siempre es la misma historia el primer partido arrasan.
> se duermen en el segundo, les crujen y el resto del mundial a sufrir como en los examenes de recuperación



Pues de los últimos 10 Mundiales, solo hemos arrasado de salida en... 2006. De hecho desde 1974, que son 12 Mundiales, solo hemos ganado el primer partido DOS veces (2002 y 2006).

Asique no vengáis con tonterías, España el primer partido suele cagarla BASTANTE.


----------



## vegahermosa (23 Nov 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> Siempre es la misma historia el primer partido arrasan.
> se duermen en el segundo, les crujen y el resto del mundial a sufrir como en los examenes de recuperación



pues llevan mas años que la polca sin ganar el primer partido


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> Siempre es la misma historia el primer partido arrasan.
> se duermen en el segundo, les crujen y el resto del mundial a sufrir como en los examenes de recuperación



Pero si generalmente la cagamos en el primer partido y luego sufrimos.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Nov 2022)

Golazo de gabi


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Vaya chicharraco del Gavi jojojo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

puto amo Gavi


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Oh

Que gol de Gavi


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Qué golazo. Dejad a los tostaricos tranquilos.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (23 Nov 2022)

RECITAL


----------



## Glebadepus (23 Nov 2022)

Gaaaaaaaaaaaal


----------



## vegahermosa (23 Nov 2022)

coño ha arreglado gabi a morata, que malo es el cabron


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Morralla siendo morralla, menos mal que ha terminado en gol


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Nov 2022)

he oido GOOOL a los vecinos, pero no se si estarán follando


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Jajaja 

En la TV Suiza flipando con Gavi


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Gavi de LOS PALACIOS.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Y el pase de Morralla. En el patético tienen que estar flipando


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Asistencia de morralla


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Balde es un cuchillo,otro rollo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Uy besando el escudo el Gavi. Que pensarán los Narnianos.


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y el pase de Morralla. En el patético tienen que estar flipando



Se estarán cagando en su vida


----------



## Sanctis (23 Nov 2022)

Es el fin de keylor Navas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Yo, que recuerde, los he visto ganar pocas veces el primer partido, han ganado 4 veces, empatando cuatro y perdiendo siete ... Desconozco en qué mundiales fueron las victorias. Sólo recuerdo el de Alemania que se ganaron los tres partidos del grupo, que sí fue en 2006.
> 
> A ver si rematamos contra Alemania y nos dejan tranquilos el último partido ... me pongo nervioso sólo de leeros, y eso que el partido hoy acompaña.



2018 no porque la cagamos con Purtu.

2014 la cagamos con Holanda

2010 la cagamos con Suiza.

Yo diría que 2006.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (23 Nov 2022)

Hay demasiada diferencia entre los dos equipos, que metan a Eric García para darle emoción


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Pues nada 3'5 puntos que sumamos hoy (3 pts y la diferencia de goles). 

El domingo es cuando empieza el Mundial. Pero el colchón es grande (Teniendo en cuenta que es un Mundial).


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Nov 2022)

el Barca puede estar todo lo mal que quieras que en un periquete se sacan 3 o 4 chavales jovenes top no se sabe ni como y arreando...

Lo digo por Balde que tambien tiene pintaza,Pedri y Gavi ya estaban mas vistos.


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

No nos empecemos chupando las pollas que recuerdo el mundial de Alemania de 2006, cuando jugamos de lujo contra Ucrania y no veas la que se dio con ese partido y después pasó lo que pasó. Pianoooooo.

Eso sí, hoy partidazo.


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Es el fin de keylor Navas.



Ya me gustaría retirarme a mí con 3 champions ganadas!


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (23 Nov 2022)

Jugadón de Balde y golazo de gavi en sus estrenos en el mundial


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> En la TV Suiza flipando con Gavi



falta un miliki de medio de contención


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues nada 3'5 puntos que sumamos hoy (3 pts y la diferencia de goles).
> 
> El domingo es cuando empieza el Mundial. Pero el colchón es grande (Teniendo en cuenta que es un Mundial).



Seguro que eres el divertido de tu grupo de amigos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

el Iker intentando tirarle gracietas a la comentarista
está desatadoc


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> he oido GOOOL a los vecinos, pero no se si estarán follando



Lo segundo seguro


----------



## Manero (23 Nov 2022)

Jugadón de Balde que se recorre medio campo dejando atrás a rivales por velocidad, Morralla casi jode la jugada y Gavi la ha colocado al palo ajustandola perfectamente. Golazo!!!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Gavi petándolo



Cómo están ustedes?


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

Iker está en modo forzado. De comentarista y también en redes sociales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> el Iker intentando tirarle gracietas a la comentarista
> está desatadoc



Ha visto una perrodista rubia con pinta de tonta y va a por todas.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Uy besando el escudo el Gavi. Que pensarán los Narnianos.



Pensará lo mismo que yo, que también soy catalán: Se puede ser de un *CLUC*, pero sólo se ama al equipo de tu país.

De ahí el beso al escudo de su país.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> coño ha arreglado gabi a morata, que malo es el cabron



Será que yo estoy viendo otro partido, Morata le ha metido un centro perfecto a Gavi...


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

Dice el paleto de Casillas "Pues no sé si será el mejor inicio de España en un mundial".

ACOJONANTE, es que ni un puto móvil pueden agarrar. BRUTAL VAGANCIA DEL ESPAÑOLITO MEDIO. HAHAHAH

Y encima se llevará una morterada. Si es que no tenemos solución


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Hay demasiada diferencia entre los dos equipos, que metan a Eric García para darle emoción



Y a Raya en la portería


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 2018 no porque la cagamos con Purtu.
> 
> 2014 la cagamos con Holanda
> 
> ...



Contra Ucrania en el mundial de Alemania. Recuerdo hasta que Puyol marcó. 

Ese fue el Mundial que daban en la Sexta y Lopetegui iba a dar una explicación en un plasma y se desmayó. El famoso desmayo de dios Lopetegui.


----------



## Octubrista (23 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Balde es un cuchillo,otro rollo



Eso hay que verlo contra Alemania o Japón, este equipo no competiría bien ni en 1ª o 2ªREF con los Murcias, Leonesa, Écija, etc.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> falta un miliki de medio de contención



Y el fofo Isco que se ha quedado en casa


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 2018 no porque la cagamos con Purtu.
> 
> 2014 la cagamos con Holanda
> 
> ...



1966: Perdemos 2-1 con Argentina
1978: Perdemos 2-1 con Austria
1982: Empatamos 1-1 con Honduras
1986: Perdemos 1-0 con Brasil
1990: Empatamos 0-0 con Uruguay
1994: Empatamos 2-2 con Corea del Sur
1998: Perdemos 2-3 con Nigeria
2002: Ganamos 3-1 a Eslovenia
2006: Ganamos 4-0 a Ucrania
2010: Perdemos 1-0 con Suiza
2014: Perdemos 5-1 con Paises Bajos
2018: Empatamos 3-3 con Portugal

Esos son los inaugurales de España, ya no me he ido más atrás... como véis los comienzos casi siempre son muy malos.


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

Morralla de nata


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No nos empecemos chupando las pollas que recuerdo el mundial de Alemania de 2006, cuando jugamos de lujo contra Ucrania y no veas la que se dio con ese partido y después pasó lo que pasó. Pianoooooo.
> 
> Eso sí, hoy partidazo.



En ese mundial íbamos perfectos hasta que una Francia de acabados nos pasó por encima. Pero pusimos la semilla para 2008


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Y el fofo Isco que se ha quedado en casa



había una vez ...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Morralla es peor que la cicuta


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 1966: Perdemos 2-1 con Argentina
> 1978: Perdemos 2-1 con Austria
> 1982: Empatamos 1-1 con Honduras
> 1986: Perdemos 1-0 con Brasil
> ...



El de 2010 contra suiza fue un partidazo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Morralla de nata



Me gusta más relleno de chocolate


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Morralla a 10' de firmar otro rosco en su carrera de delantero


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> había una vez ...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Entra en costa rica al campo Matarrita, alguna broma ?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> rectifico : costa rica no tiene nivel de un getafe , mas bien de un tenerife y no es broma



Es que además han jugado entregados, no tienen los huevos de otros países pequeños como Australia. Sí pequeños fucbolisticamente.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (23 Nov 2022)

que alguien le diga al de rtve que hay dos negros jugando, no está balde tocándola en las 2 bandas


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Que diferencia el Koke ese con Gavi. Como ha engañado al personal el Koke, tiene mérito.


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Morralla a 10' de firmar otro rosco en su carrera de delantero



Ayer aposté a que Inglaterra ganaba las dos partes, sacaba más corners en cada parte y Harry Kane marcaba. 8,75:1 la cuota, acierto todo, meten SEIS putos goles y el tan cacareado Kane no mete ni uno  . En todos sitios cuecen habas.


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Nov 2022)

El idiota de TVE llamando Balde a Nico 

Lo ha hecho varias veces.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La combinación Koke con quien sea.



Claro por eso lleva mil años titular en al atleti y en la seleccion.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (23 Nov 2022)

La alegría de la huerta Iniesta está comentando?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Nov 2022)

me voy a echar la siesta que os leo y parece que está todo el pescao vendido


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> que alguien le diga al de rtve que hay dos negros jugando, no está balde tocándola en las 2 bandas



Le he escuchado llamarle Catanha. A veces se confunde, es normal, es funcionario de TVE y lleva muchos años, ya casi en la demencia.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Morralla a 10' de firmar otro rosco en su carrera de delantero



Bueno, el tío la verdad es que es roqueño y crea espacios, a mí me gusta. Lo pusimos a parir en el *FLORO *en la última eurocopa y al final a mí me convenció, aunque es lo que es.

Ojalá tuviéramos un delantero grande que las metiera de todos los colores ...


----------



## cebollo (23 Nov 2022)

Marchena acaba de decir que muy bien Costa Rica por no cargarse de tarjetas.


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

Matarrita, Tuhmama, en fin, que lamentable todo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ha visto una perrodista rubia con pinta de tonta y va a por todas.



Iker en la zona de becarias


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Mata Rita tiene nombre de garito moderno de esos que abren en malasaña


----------



## Octubrista (23 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1270566



A veces me dan ganas de que Tassotti le vuelva a arreglar la cara:


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Morralla a 10' de firmar otro rosco en su carrera de delantero



No está el pateti siendo pateti sin la inestimable ayuda de Morralla


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Bueno, el tío la verdad es que es roqueño y crea espacios, a mí me gusta. Lo pusimos a parir en el *FLORO *en la última eurocopa y al final a mí me convenció, aunque es lo que es.
> 
> Ojalá tuviéramos un delantero grande que las metiera de todos los colores ...



Es verdad podía ser más malo aun.


----------



## sinosuke (23 Nov 2022)

No nos flipemos que le estamos ganando a Costa Rica....A Costa Rica, hay que ser realistas....

Yo creo que nos pillan los autralianos que jugaron ayer contra los gabachos (sobre todo en la primera parte) y nos hacen un roto potente......


.


----------



## Chichimango (23 Nov 2022)

España muy bien y Costa Rica muy mal. El domingo veremos el potencial auténtico de esta selección, si son capaces de repetir lo de hoy (el juego y el dominio, no necesariamente los cinco chicharretes) serán candidatos a todo. Hasta entonces se puede soñar y tal, pero no demasiado alto por si acaso.


----------



## Manero (23 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Será que yo estoy viendo otro partido, Morata le ha metido un centro perfecto a Gavi...



Balde ha dejado a Morata en un mano a mano con Keylor y como de costumbre ha fallado, luego ha tirado el balón hacía atrás y ahí Gavi se ha inventado un gol casi imposible. Poco mérito veo en Morata en la jugada.


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Jajajajajajajaj


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

Casillas parece que no riega bien desde el apechusque. Vaya bodrio de comentarista, parece retrasado mental cuando habla.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Marchena acaba de decir que muy bien Costa Rica por no cargarse de tarjetas.



Es que igual si se ponen a dar patadas les cabrean y les meten 10 goles.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Nov 2022)

No ha marcado otro Gavi???

Lo estoy mirando de refilón en el *ASS*.


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

Balde va a ser un futbolista muy top eh. Si todo sigue su curso de manera normal.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (23 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Casillas parece que no riega bien desde el apechusque. Vaya bodrio de comentarista, parece retrasado mental cuando habla.



Me siento seguro es penoso. A saber lo que le estamos pagando de impuestos para sanidad y educación para estar ahí.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, LE muchas veces se deja cambios en el tintero, pero que haya agotado los cambios en el minuto 60, sabiendo que luego hay 15 de añadido, es un poco ir de sobrao


----------



## cebollo (23 Nov 2022)

El grupo se puede decidir por diferencia de goles, que añadan 8 minutos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Marchena acaba de decir que muy bien Costa Rica por no cargarse de tarjetas.



Ah pero le has entendido?


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ojalá tuviéramos un delantero grande que las metiera de todos los colores ...




Se le echa de menos, ¿Eh? Este sí era un delantero. Sigue siendo el máximo goleador de la selección, con 59 goles. De los actuales, Morralla lleva 29 con el de hoy y Ferrán 16, así que no parece que vayan a superarlo en bastante tiempo.


----------



## Albion (23 Nov 2022)

Mejor empezar ganando que no perdiendo, aunque sea contra Costa Rica. Ya sé que es una obviedad pero no está de más repetirla.
TAmbién opino que hay que nacionalizar a Scariolo ya.


----------



## Glebadepus (23 Nov 2022)

Gooooooooooooooooool 6


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

La goleada del mundial


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

El 6º


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

6-0. No sé si es bueno que el resto de selecciones nos vean tan pronto


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Morralla a 10' de firmar otro rosco en su carrera de delantero



Me cago en su pvta estampa, ha marcado Soler antes que él


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

6-0 en el primer partido... me parece que pocas veces se ha visto en un Mundial.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Y añaden OCHO LOOOOOOL


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Brutal


----------



## Rediooss (23 Nov 2022)

Costa Rica ganó a Inglaterra y a Uruguay en el Mundial del 2014, y empató con Italia, quedando primera de grupo.... sí, Costa Rica, en fin Keylor un amigo hoy, yo creo que a mí me meten alguno menos.


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

8 minutazos jajaja


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (23 Nov 2022)

La conexión negroc-tana funciona


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No ha marcado otro Gavi???
> 
> Lo estoy mirando de refilón en el *ASS*.



A mi me gusta más el *ASS* que el *MARiCA*


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOL de soler

Si hacía 3 siglos que no marcaba un Valenciano

Que hayan marcado dos valencianos en un mundial será primera vez desde el jurásico


----------



## Manteka (23 Nov 2022)

6-0...
Han marcado todos menos MORRATA


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

Qué tendrá que ver el resultado con el tiempo añadido. Dicen hace un rato que "Hay que ir a por todas, con respeto al rival", y ahora no les parece bien porque "es una humillación para el rival". Gente sin ningún criterio comentando y diciendo sandeces. Typical Spanish.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Nov 2022)

8minutos de añadido..sin lesiónes ni tantos cambios que cojones


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Ansu Fati se machaca para no fallarle a Luis Enrique


En el seno de la Federación española están gratamanente sorprendidos con la profesionalidad de Ansu Fati. El delantero del Barça se ha propuesto ser importante y




www.mundodeportivo.com





Ansu Fati se pone a entrenar en solitario y luego LE, va y saca a Morralla


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Nada como una prorroga en un 6-0


----------



## Hamtel (23 Nov 2022)

Porqué añaden 8 minutos? Esto es una barbaridad


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> España muy bien y Costa Rica muy mal. El domingo veremos el potencial auténtico de esta selección, si son capaces de repetir lo de hoy (el juego y el dominio, no necesariamente los cinco chicharretes) serán candidatos a todo. Hasta entonces se puede soñar y tal, pero no demasiado alto por si acaso.



Si.Pero la presión la va a tener Alemania. Ya han comprado dodotis.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Los analfaburras de TVE diciendo que "como añadir 8 minutos al partido, pobrecitos los costa ricenses!!" Luego hablan de lo importante que es la diferencia de goles.

Estamos cerca de la paguita?


----------



## Glebadepus (23 Nov 2022)

Gooooooooooooooooool 7


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Hasta Morralla


----------



## Rediooss (23 Nov 2022)

DIJE QUE HABÍA QUE METERLES 7, Y VAN A SER 7, COÑO.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Nov 2022)

MORATA!!!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Nov 2022)

Menuda tunda

pura vida!!


----------



## fred (23 Nov 2022)

Nos lo ha dedicado Morata.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Joder, mete gol hasta morralla


----------



## Octubrista (23 Nov 2022)

Navas es bueno, pero hoy es una pena.

7-0


----------



## cebollo (23 Nov 2022)

Mete gol hasta Morata.


----------



## Chichimango (23 Nov 2022)

Ocho minutacos de añadido, no me jodas, soy el Fuller ese y al árbitro le rompo la tibia, el peroné y el astrágalo. 

Gol del que nunca hace nada!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Nov 2022)

otro, el que faltaba


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

7-0 morata tapando bocarranas jajaja


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Porqué añaden 8 minutos? Esto es una barbaridad



Lo están haciendo en todos los partidos, dijo antes un comentarista que en este mundial se buscara que hubiera mucho fútbol “real”


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

Pobre Keylor, le marca hasta Morralla de nata.

"Cuando todo sale bien, todo puede ir aún mejor". Juan Carlos Rivero.

Qué SORDIDEZ


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Y ahora él


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

¿Alguna vez hemos metido 7 en un Mundial?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Nov 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> 6-0...
> Han marcado todos menos MORRATA



Dime los números de Euromillones


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Keylor se ha lucido hoy


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Alguna vez hemos metido 7 en un Mundial?



Nop


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Así me gusta Morata,cerrando bocas

Muchos no os.acordais de su partido contra croacia en la ultima euro o que???


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Porqué añaden 8 minutos? Esto es una barbaridad



Por lo visto es un criterio en este mundial. Ayer en el de Argentina hubieron casi 15 minutos de alargue y ni aún así ganaron los muy mandingas


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Morrata ha leído el foro


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Bueno, preparaos. Probablemente los medios de comunicación empezarán a hablar de a quien prefieren en la final.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Nov 2022)

madre del jamón hermoso


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Hemos tirado 7 veces a puerta


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

"Vaya día, aquella tarde, 
en el estadio de Tuhmama, 
que recordará Keylor Navas."

_Juan Carlos Rivero_


----------



## cebollo (23 Nov 2022)

7 goles a un portero tricampeon de Champions.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Con un empate contra Alemania ya Estamos en octavos


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (23 Nov 2022)

la leche


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> 7 goles a un portero tricampeon de Champions.



Viene de no jugar un partido en esta temporada, pero que la defensa de costa rica tampoco ha ayudado


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Gavi va por el campo sujetándose el nabo con la mano y echándole un pegote de lefa a cada rival que dribla


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> 7 goles a un portero tricampeon de Champions.



Esta acabado, eso no quita que haya sido un porterazo


----------



## Raul83 (23 Nov 2022)

¡A por el Octavo!


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Greo que a Bulgaria le metimos un 8-1, pero no nos valió para nada, los otros dos pasaban con un empate y así fue.



No, fue solo 6-1


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Nov 2022)

Hoy es lo que pasa cuando España tiene un 50%de efectividad


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Greo que a Bulgaria le metimos un 8-1, pero no nos valió para nada, los otros dos pasaban con un empate y así fue.



Fue 6-1 creo.


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No, fue solo 6-1



“solo”


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hemos tirado 7 veces a puerta



No hay que llevar a los abvelos a los mondiales, Messi, Muller, Navas, la Ronalda...


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

8 min de descuento


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (23 Nov 2022)

Dios que humillación para Costa Rica.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Nov 2022)

Quién cojones en la UEFA dice que hay que hacer tanto tiempo de añadido 9?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (23 Nov 2022)

Joder 8 minutos ganando 7-0


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> los otros dos pasaban con un empate y así fue.


----------



## TNTcl (23 Nov 2022)

Ánimo Puerto Ricooooo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (23 Nov 2022)

estoy flipando, esto no me lo esperaba.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

En plan trolleo podía subir Unai a rematar la falta


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Nov 2022)

Gabi el mejor en este partido.


----------



## vegahermosa (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Alguna vez hemos metido 7 en un Mundial?



nunca


----------



## Manteka (23 Nov 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> 6-0...
> Han marcado todos menos MORRATA



Me como el OWNED


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Una debilidad de Costa Rica es el portero.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (23 Nov 2022)

RIP Costa Rica y RIP haters


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Es un resultado como los de antes, cuando el equipo europeo le metía un saco de goles al tercermundista en el mundial.


----------



## FeiJiao (23 Nov 2022)

Masacre


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Nov 2022)

Ay mi mama la que hemos liado en el estadio al thumama


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Greo que a Bulgaria le metimos un 8-1, pero no nos valió para nada, los otros dos pasaban con un empate y así fue.



Ese mundial fue el de las dos cagadas de Zubi contra negrocs, no?


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

La selección alemana ahora se lo tiene que estar haciendo encima de forma masiva


----------



## Azog el Profanador (23 Nov 2022)

En una palabra, MASACRE. Esperando los memes.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Nov 2022)

pvtamadre

1056 pases 97 acierto


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Nov 2022)

Genocidio indígena en Katar.

Pidamos perdón.


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

El Corriere dello Sport sacó por abril de este año que la FIFA, no sé si por palabras de Infantino, querían partidos más largos, de 100 minutos y que se haría en el Mundial de Qatar. 

No sé si después por presiones o dios sabe qué, se desmintió la información. 

Los cojones. Aquí y en otros partidos del mundial lo estamos viendo más que claro.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Hay una alemana en la ARD PICADÍSIMA diciendo que "bueno, si Alemania hubiese marcado todas las que ha tenido habría sido parecido a este partido"


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


>



¿Enlace a eso?


----------



## Rediooss (23 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Hay que meterles 7 me temo que los goles en este grupo van a contar mucho.
> 
> Triple empate a 6 puntos veo....
> O le metemos un saco hoy o lo lamentarnos... he dicho...



¡ Tu si que sabes chaval !


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hay una Alemania en la ARD PICADÍSIMA diciendo que "bueno, si Alemania hubiese marcado todas las que ha tenido habría sido parecido a este partido"



El que no se consuela es porque no quiere


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿A quién respondes? No le veo.



Billy Ray


----------



## Th89 (23 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


>



Jajajja Quim tenía hasta pelo


----------



## Salsa_rosa (23 Nov 2022)

No es abuso, es violación.


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Billy Ray



Le tengo en la lista de ignorados.


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Nov 2022)

12 a 0 
En los dos últimos partidos con Tosta Rica.
(El anterior fue un 5-0)

Y esta es una de las mejores de Concacaf


----------



## Lord Hades (23 Nov 2022)

*Si habéis VISTO BIEN el partido*, no es un partido de 7-0, tendría que haber sido un 12-0.

COSTA RICA ha dado puta pena, parecía que se estaban dejando ganar, pero es que la realidad es que son MALÍSIMOS.

*Y España* se ha aprovechado de un equipo DEMASIADO INFERIOR, pero *no ha jugado tan bien*.


Es como lo del feo al lado de un ogro, no parece tan feo. Pues eso. Ya veréis contra Alemania...


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Enlace a eso?








Máximas Goleadas de los Mundiales de Fútbol.


Listado de los partidos con mayor diferencia de gol en la historia de los Mundiales de FIFA, con detalle de selecciones, resultado, mundial y etapa en que se jugó el encuentro.




www.losmundialesdefutbol.com


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> 12 a 0
> En los dos últimos partidos con Tosta Rica.
> (El anterior fue un 5-0)
> 
> Y esta es una de las mejores de Concacaf



Luego dicen que la copa america es equiparable a la euro


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Nov 2022)

Tostarica ha fuido violeada


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


>



Miras todos los que han comido mierda y la mayoría son equipuchos, y de repente, BRASIL. Jamás olvidaré aquel partido, eso fue una humillación como pocas se han visto, una carnicería más bien. Creo que hay un momento del partido, entre el 20 y el 30 que meten 4 goles en 8 o 9 minutos, un desfase, Khedira parecía el jodido Beckenbauer redivivo, brutal


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Genocidio indígena en Katar.
> 
> Pidamos perdón.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Ya veremos en los próximos partidos lo "floja" que es Costa Rica.

Ya le daremos valor a ganar 7-0 y que no nos pisen ni el área.


----------



## Manteka (23 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> *Si habéis VISTO BIEN el partido*, no es un partido de 7-0, tendría que haber sido un 12-0.
> 
> COSTA RICA ha dado puta pena, parecía que se estaban dejando ganar, pero es que la realidad es que son MALÍSIMOS.
> 
> ...



A Alemania le metemos CUATRO


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Venga coño

En la TV Italo Suiza diciendo que Solo PELE marcó un gol tan.joven como ha hecho Gavi


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Ayer me dijo un boludo del trabajo cuando me reí de él que costa rica nos iba a humillar, mañana le hago llorar


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Alemania ahora mismo está CAGADA. 

Imaginaros que España pierde contra Japón y ves a Alemania que gana 7-0 y juegas en 4 días.

Pues tranquilo no estás.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Muy bien gol mundial, tiene futbolistas pero solo les dejan hablar después del partido, no los meten en la retransmisión como los denigrantes de tve


----------



## 11kjuan (23 Nov 2022)

7-0 y a partir de Octavos con el billete de vuelta.

Como si lo viera


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Alemania ahora mismo está CAGADA.
> 
> Imaginaros que España pierde contra Japón y ves a Alemania que gana 7-0 y juegas en 4 días.
> 
> Pues tranquilo no estás.



Es que como pierdan y gane Japón, cosa muy probable, se van pa casa antes siquiera de jugar el tercer partido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Morralla es un inútil, contra Alemania en el banquillo por favor.


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Bueh vayamos con la siguiente sorpresa, maple leafs vuestro turno chavales !!!


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

No nos chupemos las pollas, esto solo acaba de empezar y solo le hemos ganado a una banda.


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Nov 2022)

Gavi se la ha sacado,

en defensa y en ataque,

el puto zagal le echa cojones.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

¡XI de Canadá!

*XI titular: Borjan; Johnston, Vitória, Miller; Laryea, Davies, Hutchinson, Eustáquio; Buchanan, David y Hoilett.

Suplentes*: Adekugbe, Cavallini, Cornelius, Fraser, Kaye, Koné, Larin, Millar, Osorio, Pantemis, Piette, St.Clair, Ugbo, Waterman, Wotherspoon.








¡XI de Bélgica!

*XI titular: Courtois; Dendoncker, Alderweireld, Vertonghen; Castagne, Witsel, Tielemans, Carrasco; De Bruyne, Hazard; y Batshuayi.

Suplentes*: Mignolet, Casteels, Theate, Faes, Mertens, Meunier, T.Hazard, Trossard, Onana, Vanaken, De Ketelaere, Openda, Doku y Debast.


----------



## Hamtel (23 Nov 2022)

Y ahora el espectáculo del portero canadiense


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Es que como pierdan y gane Japón, cosa muy probable, se van pa casa antes siquiera de jugar el tercer partido



Alemania se sabía que no estaba bien, los que eran favoritismos e igual tampoco pisan octavos son los boludos. No se puede llevar a momias


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Miras todos los que han comido mierda y la mayoría son equipuchos, y de repente, BRASIL. Jamás olvidaré aquel partido, eso fue una humillación como pocas se han visto, una carnicería más bien. Creo que hay un momento del partido, entre el 20 y el 30 que meten 4 goles en 8 o 9 minutos, un desfase, Khedira parecía el jodido Beckenbauer redivivo, brutal



Lo echaron el otro día. Como lo gocé. La gente llorando en las gradas.


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡XI de Canadá!
> 
> *XI titular: Borjan; Johnston, Vitória, Miller; Laryea, Davies, Hutchinson, Eustáquio; Buchanan, David y Hoilett.
> 
> ...



Bélgica tiene de los mejores equipos


----------



## VandeBel (23 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Miras todos los que han comido mierda y la mayoría son equipuchos, y de repente, BRASIL. Jamás olvidaré aquel partido, eso fue una humillación como pocas se han visto, una carnicería más bien. Creo que hay un momento del partido, entre el 20 y el 30 que meten 4 goles en 8 o 9 minutos, un desfase, Khedira parecía el jodido Beckenbauer redivivo, brutal



Poco se habla de ese partido. Es de los que más recuerdo de mundiales. 

Y porque Alemania levantó el pie en la segunda parte.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

A las 8 Bélfrica y Panzard


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Nov 2022)

Los goles eran muy importantes ya que si hay empate de puntos en el grupo de españa pasa quien tiene mejor gol average .


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Nov 2022)

Si Costa Rica gana a Japon, nadie puede clasificarse ni quedar eliminado en la segunda.


----------



## FeiJiao (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (23 Nov 2022)

Me quedao sopa con media cermeza bebida y las lays sin abrir.

ME HAGO BIEGO JODER 

Pero partidazo lo que he visto


----------



## 11kjuan (23 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Alemania se sabía que no estaba bien, los que eran favoritismos e igual tampoco pisan octavos son los boludos. No se puede llevar a momias



Joder señores que es un primer partido.
No es la primera vez que un equipo pierde el primer partido y luego llega lejos


----------



## Rediooss (23 Nov 2022)

Rivero ; " España no ganaba un partido inaugural desde el año 2010"
La madre que lo parió, y solo se dedica a esto...


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Ah pues juega Alphonso Davies, ala del Bayern, y Eden Hazard, capitán de los diablos rojos -por favor más respeto al Man Utd valones-

Se nota, se siente, Canadá presente. Nueva sorpresa incoming.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Bélgica tiene de los mejores equipos




si
les lidera adelghazar


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡XI de Canadá!
> 
> *XI titular: Borjan; Johnston, Vitória, Miller; Laryea, Davies, Hutchinson, Eustáquio; Buchanan, David y Hoilett.
> 
> ...



@2.2 pagan en Betfair que gana Bélgica en la primera parte y al final del partido. Por si a alguien le interesa doblarse.


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Poco se habla de ese partido. Es de los que más recuerdo de mundiales.
> 
> Y porque Alemania levantó el pie en la segunda parte.



Sí, sí, les podrían haber caído 10 goles seguro, lástima que los teutones no quisieran hacer sangre. Quizá si hubiera sido el mundial en otro sitio..


----------



## Nomeimporta (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> si
> les lidera adelghazar



Y tienen a tibu


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>


----------



## FeiJiao (23 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Luego dicen que la copa america es equiparable a la euro



Costa Rica es de CONCACAF (centro, norte america y Caribe). No juega la copa america que es CONMEBOL (solo Sudamerica, de Colombia pa abajo)


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Nov 2022)

España es de las favoritas aunque no lo sea en las apuestas. Luis enrique ha creado un grupo que es una piña y super trabajado en todos los aspectos . Luego se podra ganar o no porque los mundiales se dicen por detalles. Pero luis enrique esta haciendo un gran trabajo . Hay selecciones con mejores individualidades pero no con mejor juego colectivo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Bélgica tiene de los mejores equipos



Ya pueden ser buenos los otros 10, porque poner a Hazard es jugar con uno menos hoy en día.


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Costa Rica es de CONCACAF (centro, norte americs y Caribe) no juega la copa america que es CONMEBOL (solo Sudamerica, de Colombia pa abajo)



Pues peor me lo pones


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (23 Nov 2022)

En serio que ahora me sabe mal haberles metido siete a estos tios.


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si Costa Rica gana a Japon, nadie puede clasificarse ni quedar eliminado en la segunda.



Y si Vanuatu jugara el mundial podría aspirar a ganarlo. Por soñar.. ¿Tú has visto el partido? Si no se puede dar más pena, y eso con un porterazo y con un partido de España que no ha sido ni mucho menos un dechado de virtudes futbolísticas.


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡XI de Canadá!
> 
> *XI titular: Borjan; Johnston, Vitória, Miller; Laryea, Davies, Hutchinson, Eustáquio; Buchanan, David y Hoilett.
> 
> ...



Vamos Canadá! Lo leíste aquí primero


----------



## Th89 (23 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Miras todos los que han comido mierda y la mayoría son equipuchos, y de repente, BRASIL. Jamás olvidaré aquel partido, eso fue una humillación como pocas se han visto, una carnicería más bien. Creo que hay un momento del partido, entre el 20 y el 30 que meten 4 goles en 8 o 9 minutos, un desfase, Khedira parecía el jodido Beckenbauer redivivo, brutal



Ese partido, y el 2-8 del Bayern al Barça, es la superioridad más aplastante que he visto nunca.


----------



## Ritalapollera (23 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Miras todos los que han comido mierda y la mayoría son equipuchos, y de repente, BRASIL. Jamás olvidaré aquel partido, eso fue una humillación como pocas se han visto, una carnicería más bien. Creo que hay un momento del partido, entre el 20 y el 30 que meten 4 goles en 8 o 9 minutos, un desfase, Khedira parecía el jodido Beckenbauer redivivo, brutal



Lo que me jodió de ese partido fue que Alemania falló el octavo gol aposta y luego se dejó meter en la misma jugada, todo ocurrió en medio minuto. Nunca lo entendí.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*El tiqui-taca ha vuelto*

España regala un recital en su debut mundialista ante Costa Rica. Marcaron Olmo, Asensio, Gavi, Soler, Morata y Ferran, este por partida doble.


----------



## ¿Qué? (23 Nov 2022)

Lo voy a celebrar contratando los servicios de una shemale


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Bueno, os digo una cosa...

Del grupo F, prefiero jugarme los Octavos con Croacia. Lo digo porque ese grupo habrá que irlo mirando.


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Ese partido, y el 2-8 del Bayern al Barça, es la superioridad más aplastante que he visto nunca.



La primera parte del Barcelona 5 - Real Madrid 0, cuando estaba Mourinho, creo que podría entrar en esa categoría también, sin pecar ni mucho menos de culé, pero aquello fue increíble. La intrahistoria de aquel partido es muy jugosa.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Nov 2022)

Luis enrique esta exprimiendo el potencial de un equipo que no es top . Cuando se vaya lo vamos a echar de menos


----------



## AlterEgoYo (23 Nov 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Pues sinceramente creo que españa es de las favoritas aunque no lo sea en las apuestas. Luis enrique ha creado un grupo que una piña y super trabajo en todos los aspectos . Luego se podra ganar o no porque los mundiales se dicen por detalles. Pero luis enrique esta haciendo un gran trabajo . Hay selecciones con mejores individualidades pero no con mejor juego colectivo



El modelo Luis Enrique me gusta más para una competición normal de selecciones, al final de temporada. Los jugadores llegan exprimidos y exhaustos, especialmente las grandes estrellas. Jugadores jóvenes o de equipos de segundo nivel están mucho mejor físicamente y pueden ganarlos.

En esta competición, en que todos llegan en forma, las grandes estrellas probablemente seguirán siendo los mejores.

Añado otra cosa: también me gusta de LE que sea un tipo tan soberbio y desagradable. Los grandes entrenadores suelen serlo. Guardiola es así. Otro ejemplo: no creo que nadie pudiera decir de Luis Aragonés que fuera un tipo fácil.

El otro modelo -el Del Bosque/Ancelotti, gente simpática que se dedica a negociar egos- funciona con equipos ya hechos.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

¿Creéis que San Marino podría plantarle cara a Costa Rica?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> @2.2 pagan en Betfair que gana Bélgica en la primera parte y al final del partido. Por si a alguien le interesa doblarse.



Bélfrica tiene un equipo con una defensa muy vieja y lenta. Yo apostaría por Canadá.


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bélfrica tiene un equipo con una defensa muy vieja y lenta. Yo apostaría por Canadá.



Empaté o Canadá se paga @2.4 . Está tardando usted en meterle la pasta si realmente confía en el X2.


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

Vamos con una de las sorpresas de verdad en el Mundial, lo visto hasta ahora solo ha sido para animar el ambiente.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

En Tosta Rica todavía creen en la clasificación


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> En serio que ahora me sabe mal haberles metido siete a estos tios.



Los ticos son de los nuestros coño


----------



## Th89 (23 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> La primera parte del Barcelona 5 - Real Madrid 0, cuando estaba Mourinho, creo que podría entrar en esa categoría también, sin pecar ni mucho menos de culé, pero aquello fue increíble. La intrahistoria de aquel partido es muy jugosa.



También. Yo es uno de esos días que prefiero olvidar


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Nov 2022)

Y la gente diciendo que es una falta de respeto a costa rica . Cuando si hay empate de puntos en el grupo de españa se decide por los goles


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Yo es uno de esos días que prefiero olvidar



Bueno, los culerdos también tienen una mochila abultada. Y les robastéis a Figo (




), y ganado dos Champions a los del Atleti. ¡¡Yo si fuera madridista no tendría queja!!


----------



## condimento (23 Nov 2022)

GO GO MAPLE LEAFS !!!!


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Y la gente diciendo que es una falta de respeto a costa rica . Cuando si hay empate de puntos en el grupo de españa se decide por los goles



Es este país el 90% de la población la constituyen subnormales


----------



## Cui Bono (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (23 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> El Corriere dello Sport sacó por abril de este año que la FIFA, no sé si por palabras de Infantino, querían partidos más largos, de 100 minutos y que se haría en el Mundial de Qatar.
> 
> No sé si después por presiones o dios sabe qué, se desmintió la información.
> 
> Los cojones. Aquí y en otros partidos del mundial lo estamos viendo más que claro.



He leído que es por el tema del descanso. No se si será verdad o qué.


----------



## jotace (23 Nov 2022)

Parece que algunos se la van a tener que envainar por criticar la selección "juvenil" (pero sin machetes).

Respecto al no tan buen juego, son jóvenes, tienen técnica y son flexibles, si el entrenador ha visto lo mismo que los aficionados que critican, pues puede pulir mucho al próximo partido y desde luego un debut así quita muchos nervios, une e insufla valor y coraje.

Mi hija y sus amiguitos, la chavalada, están encantados.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Hombre, si Costa Rica le gana a Japón... 

En el primer partido no se clasifica nadie, ni nadie se va a la calle. Te condiciona y te da un comodín, o te deja sin red y a pelito. Pero nada más.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Empaté o Canadá se paga @2.4 . Está tardando usted en meterle la pasta si realmente confía en el X2.



Suelo apostar a cosas raras. Le he metido 1 euro al empate de Tosta Rica.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Parece que algunos se la van a tener que envainar por criticar la selección "juvenil" (pero sin machetes).
> 
> Respecto al no tan buen juego, son jóvenes, tienen técnica y son flexibles, si el entrenador ha visto lo mismo que los aficionados que critican, pues puede pulir mucho al próximo partido y desde luego un debut así quita muchos nervios, une e insufla valor y coraje.
> 
> Mi hija y sus amiguitos, la chavalada, están encantados.



La chavalada no tiene ni puta idea de fútbol, solo les interesa ganar.


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> *Si habéis VISTO BIEN el partido*, no es un partido de 7-0, tendría que haber sido un 12-0.
> 
> COSTA RICA ha dado puta pena, parecía que se estaban dejando ganar, pero es que la realidad es que son MALÍSIMOS.
> 
> ...



Al revés. España ha jugado muy bien, para lo que había que jugar. Costa Rica ha presionado y no les ha servido para nada. Han metido golazos mostrando un gran acierto en remates sin parar el balón como los goles de Asensio y Gavi.

Alemania es menos de lo que fue. Otra cosa es que les salga un partido bueno, pero menos complejos con esos.


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Greo que a Bulgaria le metimos un 8-1, pero no nos valió para nada, los otros dos pasaban con un empate y así fue.



6-1


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hombre, si Costa Rica le gana a Japón...



Otro que no ha debido ver el partido. ¿Pero no has visto que BANDA de tuercebotas? Si España no ha hecho nada y les ha metido 7, a poco que los japos aprieten los destrozan nuevamente.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Y si Vanuatu jugara el mundial podría aspirar a ganarlo. Por soñar.. ¿Tú has visto el partido? Si no se puede dar más pena, y eso con un porterazo y con un partido de España que no ha sido ni mucho menos un dechado de virtudes futbolísticas.



Pues mete todos tus ahorros a eso, en vez de vacilar, sé consecuente


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Gabi el mejor en este partido.



El.nuevo Pelé


----------



## Avidiuscasio (23 Nov 2022)

Muy bien España, tiene equipo, bien plantada,seguro clasifica primero, no se cual sería su rival en octavos.
Antes del mundial creo que no le daban tantas expectativas a su selección(frente a Inglaterra o Francia)
Me parece el campeon será Europeo nuevamente, veremos Brasil el único que puede plantar algo serio.

Argentina, si no remonta su situación frente a México y levanta un poco la cosa, nuevamente al tacho de la basura.


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Costa Rica ha presionado



Pero si estaban los 11 metidos en su campo, qué me estás contando


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Pero si estaban los 11 metidos en su campo, qué me estás contando



De eso nada. Han presionado en el centro del campo.


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La selección alemana ahora se lo tiene que estar haciendo encima de forma masiva



Eso dicen aqui en Suiza


----------



## Raul83 (23 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


>



Eso era antes. Ahora va con pulserita de Micolor al Chirincirco (que gracias a Dios ya no veo). Lo de patriota era un disfraz o no le duró mucho.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Claro por eso lleva mil años titular en al atleti y en la seleccion.



En el pateti es titular cualquiera.


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues mete todos tus ahorros a eso, en vez de vacilar, sé consecuente



Reconozco que desde la barra es muy fácil opinar, pero no sé si metería toda mi pasta a Japón, aún siendo gente muy competente. ¡Un abrazo! Y disculpe mi travesura.


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Ya basta de quitar méritos. Antes del partido nadie se imaginaba este resultado.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (23 Nov 2022)

Ya lo dije antes en mensajes 


Hicimos

historia


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Alemania es menos de lo que fue. Otra cosa es que les salga un partido bueno, pero menos complejos con esos.



Alemania tiene lagunas muy gordas, sobre todo en defensa que son Rudiger y tres madres, o cuatro contando a Neuer. El Sule ese es un paquete de primera clase. Nosotros también tendremos nuestros problemas, pero a Alemania le han saltado las costuras jugando contra Japón y España ha violado salvajemente a Costa Rica. Japón será mejor que Costa Rica, pero no es 8 goles mejor que Costa Rica.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (23 Nov 2022)

Van a ir muy subiditos para el domingo, la caída va a ser mayor.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*España se desquitó de todas sus derrotas con Costa Rica*


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Ya me jodería la gente a la que no le gusta el fútbol perderse este chute de serotonina


----------



## Metamorfosis (23 Nov 2022)

Nunca fue un partido, realmente si jugaban contra Japón o Arabia Saudita, dudo que consigan meter mas de 3.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

A mi lo que me trae por la calle de la amargura y no me deja vivir es por qué cojones TVE pone de comentaristas futbolistas que son la alegría de la huerta? Es que tienen una chispa y conecta con la peña que flipaís...

Entre Michel en sus tiempos, después Sanchis, Ferrer, Gerard, Iniesta, Casillas. Me cago en la puta, es que estás deseando escuchar sus comentarios antes que disfrutar de los partidos.


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Respecto al no tan buen juego, son jóvenes, tienen técnica y son flexibles, si el entrenador ha visto lo mismo que los aficionados que critican, pues puede pulir mucho al próximo partido y desde luego un debut así quita muchos nervios, une e insufla valor y coraje.



No han sido la excelencia en el juego, pero si ganas los 7 partidos se recordará eso y no cómo se ganó, quitando el gol decisivo. El de 2010 ganamos de puto milagro la mayoría de partidos aún siendo claramente favoritos, y eso es lo que la gente recuerda, no que fuéramos al límite en muchos momentos.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*Baño*


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (23 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> En serio que ahora me sabe mal haberles metido siete a estos tios.



Tienes razón. Si fueran 7 contra Francia, estaríamos pidiendo la dimisión de toda la selección por hacer simplemente 7.


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Alemania se sabía que no estaba bien, los que eran favoritismos e igual tampoco pisan octavos son los boludos. No se puede llevar a momias



Pues mira hoy la momia de Alba...

Este mundial tan raro las preparaciones fisicas han debido de ser muy complicadas.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los ticos son de los nuestros coño



Que nos hemos acostado con sus madres...


----------



## lamamadelamama (23 Nov 2022)

España ganó en 2010 el mundial con 8 goles en total. En este lleva 7


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Nov 2022)

De momento españa la seleccion que mas me ha gustado y mejor ha jugado. Luego no importa tanto para ganar . porque los torneos como el mundial los detalles y la suerte son muy importantes. Pero contento y orgulloso con el equipo . La unidad del equipo hace que se supla la falta de jugadores super top con el juego colectivo


----------



## VandeBel (23 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> A mi lo que me trae por la calle de la amargura y no me deja vivir es por qué cojones TVE pone de comentaristas futbolistas que son la alegría de la huerta? Es que tienen una chispa y conecta con la peña que flipaís...
> 
> Entre Michel en sus tiempos, después Sanchis, Ferrer, Gerard, Iniesta, Casillas. Me cago en la puta, es que estás deseando escuchar sus comentarios antes que disfrutar de los partidos.



Buff, sólo salvo al Chapi y a Michel.


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Puede ser la primera vez que pedri y gavi pasen de una fase de grupos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Balde es de los pocos del far$a que de verdad es canterano:









Alejandro Balde - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1270617



La goleada a brasil en brasil fue apoteósica


----------



## Ritalapollera (23 Nov 2022)

Lo positivo al margen de los 3 puntos es que parece que España sabe meter goles, pero Costa Rica es el peor equipo que he visto en mi vida. Creo que varios de los goles los podríamos haber sacado un equipo de burbujistas.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (23 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Otro que no ha debido ver el partido. ¿Pero no has visto que BANDA de tuercebotas? Si España no ha hecho nada y les ha metido 7, a poco que los japos aprieten los destrozan nuevamente.



Totalmente, me ha sorprendido lo malos que son. Y Navas ha empeorado una barbaridad.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Nov 2022)

No me quiero ilusionar pero esta seleccion me recuerda tanto a la de luis aragones .Un entrenador machacado por la prensa y un equipo super unido con el entrenador . Aunque aquella tenia muchisima mas calidad


----------



## Euron G. (23 Nov 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Y Navas ha empeorado una barbaridad



Tenía cara de como llevar 5 días sin dormir.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Nov 2022)

Yo alucino con algunos, metemos una goleada de los años 50, cero tiros del rival, jugando al tran tran desde el minuto 30, y "ejque no hemos jugado tan bien", "ejque los otros eran muy malos" "ejque el Keylor no ha parado una"...

Yo ya dudo hasta de mi percepción de la realidad con algunos comentarios. Hemos ganado con la punta del cimbrel y con el coche en tercera, y si por circunstancias de la vida hubiese hecho falta pisar el acelerador y meter 12 goles, no tengo ninguna duda de que hubiésemos metido 12 goles.

Ojo, que la excelencia está muy bien, pero jugamos tres veces en una semana y hacer el esfuerzo de jugarle a Costa Rica como si fuese Brasil es totalmente contraproducente.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (23 Nov 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Luis enrique esta exprimiendo el potencial de un equipo que no es top . Cuando se vaya lo vamos a echar de menos



Lo quiero echar de menos mañana, a ser posible...


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Nov 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Van a ir muy subiditos para el domingo, la caída va a ser mayor.


----------



## vayaquesi (23 Nov 2022)

España es candidata a ganar el mundial.

Es verdad que es un grupo muy joven, pero se les ve con ganas, y vienen de jugar unas semifinales de la Euro y la final de la Nations League, por lo tanto saben lo que es competir.

Obviamente esto es un mundial, y la barrera de las eliminatorias, en especial de cuartos, no es nada fácil, ya sea por un penalti en contra, una tanda de penaltis, la prórroga, etcétera, pero vamos, de momento las opciones están ahí.

Además me recuerda está selección un poco a la Euro de 2008, que iba un poco como tapada, y al final lo consiguió, parecido a lo que pasó en la Euro 1984.

También está el ejemplo del mundial de 2006 donde el grupo era muy joven, empezó fuerte, pero en octavos Francia fue superior. Luego en los años siguientes con más experiencia vino la racha de títulos. Aunque creo que el grupo actual de jugadores tienen más experiencia que por aquel entonces.

De hecho no me gusta que Luis Enrique no haya contado con Sergio Ramos, pero quizá lo que quería el seleccionador es tener al menor número de vacas sagradas posible, y eso hace que los que salgan vayan a tope sin que se confíen demasiado.


----------



## Avidiuscasio (23 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> A mi lo que me trae por la calle de la amargura y no me deja vivir es por qué cojones TVE pone de comentaristas futbolistas que son la alegría de la huerta? Es que tienen una chispa y conecta con la peña que flipaís...
> 
> Entre Michel en sus tiempos, después Sanchis, Ferrer, Gerard, Iniesta, Casillas. Me cago en la puta, es que estás deseando escuchar sus comentarios antes que disfrutar de los partidos.



Acá en Argentina la novedad es que van a poner a relatar a una charo para el próximo partido, y ahora hay varias mujeres comentaristas en los relatos de los partidos.

Lo peor es que a veces comentan cosas muy estúpidas o hacen chistes no van para el momento del partido, esos momentos donde es mejor callar la puta boca antes que soltar alguna subnormalidad-

En España también metieron esos engendros inclusivos?? A mi me choca.


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Metamorfosis (23 Nov 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Lo positivo al margen de los 3 puntos es que parece que España sabe meter goles, pero Costa Rica es el peor equipo que he visto en mi vida. Creo que varios de los goles los podríamos haber sacado un equipo de burbujistas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Entró al Mundial jugando mano a mano con NUEVA ZELANDA y de casualidad. Con decirte que el mas fuerte de la CONCACAF es Canadá, lo digo tó.

Creo que cualquier europeo que no es potencia puede encajarle 4 con relativa facilidad por lo visto hoy.


----------



## cepeda33 (23 Nov 2022)

Me ha recordado al famoso Hungria - 10 El salvador - 1









Hungría 10 - 1 El Salvador - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Costa Rica una seleccion muy mediocre


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (23 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> A mi lo que me trae por la calle de la amargura y no me deja vivir es por qué cojones TVE pone de comentaristas futbolistas que son la alegría de la huerta? Es que tienen una chispa y conecta con la peña que flipaís...
> 
> Entre Michel en sus tiempos, después Sanchis, Ferrer, Gerard, Iniesta, Casillas. Me cago en la puta, es que estás deseando escuchar sus comentarios antes que disfrutar de los partidos.



El unico que valia la pena fue Julio Salinas junto con don Andres Montes.

"Salinaaaaas, la vida puede ser maravillosa".


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> España es candidata a ganar el mundial.
> 
> Es verdad que es un grupo muy joven, pero se les ve con ganas, y vienen de jugar unas semifinales de la Euro y la final de la Nations League, por lo tanto saben lo que es competir.
> 
> ...



A mi me da la sensación que llevar a Sergio Ramos para no ser titular o tenerlo minutos sentado en determinados momentos, como que no.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Nov 2022)

Noche dura para el nacionamadridismo que odia a su seleccion y pais


----------



## Metamorfosis (23 Nov 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Me ha recordado al famoso Hungria - 10 El salvador - 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En El Salvador jugaba el mágico González, no era tan mal equipo, sucede que estaban en Guerra Civil por esos años y encima fueron a España sin un duro porque no tenía pasta su Federación para costear todo el viaje y la estadía del plantel. Bastante hicieron eliminando a México de ese Mundial y clasificando.


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Noche dura para el nacionamadridismo que odia a su seleccion y pais



Aquí un madridista eufórico al que se le ha puesto dura con este partido


----------



## propileos (23 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> *Si habéis VISTO BIEN el partido*, no es un partido de 7-0, tendría que haber sido un 12-0.
> 
> COSTA RICA ha dado puta pena, parecía que se estaban dejando ganar, pero es que la realidad es que son MALÍSIMOS.
> 
> ...



Realmente la medida de España la dara Alemania. 
Pero yo creo que LUIS ENRICO ha construido una maquina terrible de jugar al futbol, juegan como si fueran un solo organismo, da la impresion de que si apagaran las luces del estadio y no se viera nada seguirian pasandosela de la misma manera.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (23 Nov 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Acá en Argentina la novedad es que van a poner a relatar a una charo para el próximo partido, y ahora hay varias mujeres comentaristas en los relatos de los partidos.
> 
> Lo peor es que a veces comentan cosas muy estúpidas o hacen chistes no van para el momento del partido, esos momentos donde es mejor callar la puta boca antes que soltar alguna subnormalidad-
> 
> En España también metieron esos engendros inclusivos?? A mi me choca.



Escuchar a u aa charo argentina comentando un partido viviendo en un décimo piso tiene que ser peligroso.


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Guapa camiseta la de Bélgica


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Nov 2022)

Ferran torres es un gran jugador sin marketing. Y con campañas bien dirigidas desde madrid para hundirlo. Su cifra de goles con españa con esa edad no esta nada mal


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## cepeda33 (23 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> A mi me da la sensación que llevar a Sergio Ramos para no ser titular o tenerlo minutos sentado en determinados momentos, como que no.



Quizas, pero quedan 10 minutos, necesitas un gol.

Ese tipo a saque de esquina te puede reventar un partido, como bien ha hecho muchas veces.

Creo que esta mejor en su casita, pero quizas...


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ferran torres es un gran jugador sin marketing. Y con campañas bien dirigidas desde madrid para hundirlo. Su cifra de goles con españa con esa edad no esta nada mal



Mefo a su novia


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (23 Nov 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Noche dura para el nacionamadridismo que odia a su seleccion y pais



Yo odio a LE como buen madridista, pero reconozco que es un entrenador muy bueno y me alegro por cada triunfo de España.

No es lo mismo el LE seleccionador que el LE exjugador y extrenador del Barça.

Cuando la xavineta se caiga del puente y LE vuelva al barça no tengas duda de que me voy a CAGAR EN SU PUTA MADRE como siempre he hecho.


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Manoliko (23 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Realmente la medida de España la dara Alemania.
> Pero yo creo que LUIS ENRICO ha construido una maquina terrible de jugar al futbol, juegan como si fueran un solo organismo, da la impresion de que si apagaran las luces del estadio y no se viera nada seguirian pasandosela de la misma manera.



Que poético te has quedado.


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Quizas, pero quedan 10 minutos, necesitas un gol.
> 
> Ese tipo a saque de esquina te puede reventar un partido, como bien ha hecho muchas veces.
> 
> Creo que esta mejor en su casita, pero quizas...



Que no te digo que no. Pero Luis Enrique no se va a llevar a un jugador de la talla de Sergio Ramos para tenerlo sentado. Es una sensación que tengo.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Yo soy MADRIDISTA y quiero GANAR el Mundial. O llegar todo lo lejos que se pueda.

Y ojalá Gavi y Pedri sean MVP los dos. Luego en enero me vuelvo a los clubes, ahora no.

Hay gente que es gilipollas.


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Pues a mí me ha parecido que Keylor Navas ha perdido bastantes cualidades.


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues a mí me ha parecido que Keylor Navas ha perdido bastantes cualidades.



Está más pesado o en peor forma. Pero es que también es normal. Nada es eterno.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Nov 2022)

A mi mourinho me encanta y soy cule . No entiendo el odio de los madridistas a luis enrique y a españa . Cuando ya no esta en el barca


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> A mi mourinho me encanta y soy cule . No entiendo el odio de los madridistas a luis enrique y a españa . Cuando ya no esta en el barca



Yo no odio a Luis Enrique. Quiero que gane España.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Ayer me dijo un boludo del trabajo cuando me reí de él que costa rica nos iba a humillar, mañana le hago llorar



El sábado todos somos mexicanos cabrones.


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> A mi mourinho me encanta y soy cule . No entiendo el odio de los madridistas a luis enrique y a españa . Cuando ya no esta en el barca



Soy de un entorno madridista y te aseguro que estamos todos cachondos después de este partido


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Ahora mismo España se pone 2º en apuestas a ganador del Mundial. 

Por delante Brasil, y a la par con Inglaterra y Francia.

Alemania cae hasta la 9º posición, a la altura de Uruguay.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El sábado todos somos mexicanos cabrones.



Y el miercoles que viene todos somos polacos


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Nov 2022)

Toda la segunda parte al teléfono sin poder disfrutar de la reinvención del fútbol moderno


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Soy de un entorno madridista y te aseguro que estamos todos cachondos después de este partido



Seras la minoria la mayoria de madridistas van contra luis enrique


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues a mí me ha parecido que Keylor Navas ha perdido bastantes cualidades.



Es lo que tiene no jugar y la edad.


----------



## Ritalapollera (23 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ya basta de quitar méritos. Antes del partido nadie se imaginaba este resultado.



Claro, nadie. Pero tampoco que fueran tan malos los otros.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo soy MADRIDISTA y quiero GANAR el Mundial. O llegar todo lo lejos que se pueda.
> 
> Y ojalá Gavi y Pedri sean MVP los dos. Luego en enero me vuelvo a los clubes, ahora no.
> 
> Hay gente que es gilipollas.



De momento, Gavi por encima de pedri

Yo pensaba que podría ser el "mundial" de Pedri pero parece que YA es el de gavi


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Seras la minoria la mayoria de madridistas van contra luis enrique



Hay mucho retrasado


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (23 Nov 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Acá en Argentina la novedad es que van a poner a relatar a una charo para el próximo partido, y ahora hay varias mujeres comentaristas en los relatos de los partidos.
> 
> Lo peor es que a veces comentan cosas muy estúpidas o hacen chistes no van para el momento del partido, esos momentos donde es mejor callar la puta boca antes que soltar alguna subnormalidad-
> 
> En España también metieron esos engendros inclusivos?? A mi me choca.



Entiendo q eres argentino:

1) decirte q los argentinos me caenuy bien. Argentina me cae muy bien, pq e pequeño vivi italia 90 q fue mi primer mundial y aunq Maradona estaba bastante perjudicado, todavia se me pone la piel de gallina cuando se fue de 5 brasileños y la paso a Cani q la mandó a guardar. ( Aunq sea contra corriente a mi italia 90 le guardo mucho cariño xq fue mi primer mundial)

Pd: marado si q era CAPITAN DE ARGENTINA


2) a lo q iba, efectivamente, sigo en youtube los videos q cuelga espn donde comenta ruggeri y el chicken y es verdad lo q dices hay una chica a la q Ruggeri le hace el vacio cada vez q habla, sus aportaciones no son gran cosa...lo siento, si aportara cosas lo diria pero es q no es así.


3) por cierto q la verdad q la prensa de tupais tb da mucho asquete xq el dia antes de arabia uno q creo q se llama chavo fuk o algo asi dijo q el partido contra arabia se acababa en cuanto metiera gol argentina, y otra perla q dijo fue q lo q tenia q hacer argentina es dar un golpe en la mesa como inglaterra y meterle 6 a Arabia


En fin, q tengais suerte y podais llegar lejos


----------



## Faldo (23 Nov 2022)

Parece que jugar el mundial en países de mierda le viene bien a España, como en Sudáfrica.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Nov 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Seras la minoria la mayoria de madridistas van contra luis enrique



Después de lo de hoy, Arriba España y Viva Luis Enrique!


----------



## Kursk (23 Nov 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Acá en Argentina la novedad es que van a poner a relatar a una charo para el próximo partido, y ahora hay varias mujeres comentaristas en los relatos de los partidos.
> 
> Lo peor es que a veces comentan cosas muy estúpidas o hacen chistes no van para el momento del partido, esos momentos donde es mejor callar la puta boca antes que soltar alguna subnormalidad-
> 
> En España también metieron esos engendros inclusivos?? A mi me choca.



En argentina también hay charos?


----------



## cepeda33 (23 Nov 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Seras la minoria la mayoria de madridistas van contra luis enrique



El se lo ha ganado a pulso.

Nunca ha sido especialmente "diplomatico"

No tengo ni idea de que le paso en el Mandril para que lo odie tanto.


----------



## Señor X (23 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Gavi se la ha sacado,
> 
> en defensa y en ataque,
> 
> el puto zagal le echa cojones.



¿Os acordais de su debut con España? ¿La de mierda que tiraron encima de Luis Enrique, y por extensión, a Gavi? Fue contra Italia. En Italia. 

Hoy, goleador más joven con España. El segundo en un mundial, tras Pele. Poca broma.


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Nov 2022)

melafo a la arbi japonesa, coreana o lo que pollas sea
y hasta aquí mi aportación al Nigros canadienses vs Belganigros
ta mañanac


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (23 Nov 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> ¿Os acordais de su debut con España? ¿La de mierda que tiraron encima de Luis Enrique, y por extensión, a Gavi? Fue contra Italia. En Italia.
> 
> Hoy, goleador más joven con España. El segundo en un mundial, tras Pele. Poca broma.



Solo se me viene a la mente todo el rato:

LUIS ARAGONES


----------



## Snowball (23 Nov 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> Parece que jugar el mundial en países de mierda le viene bien a España, como en Sudáfrica.



En Baloncesto pasa lo mismo...


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> Parece que jugar el mundial en países de mierda le viene bien a España, como en Sudáfrica.



España fuera de Europa suele jugar y conseguir muy buenos resultados, la cagamos cuando es en Europa.

1950, 1986, 1994, 2002, 2010... los 5 mejores y no fueron en Europa.


----------



## MC33 (23 Nov 2022)

NWO hasta en la puta sopa 

desoladora escena hace unos minutos antes de empezar los belgas, mientras Hazard lucia abdominales en el centro del campo, junto con los cuatro árbitros, tres negros y una mujer asiática, que creó encima es la principal.

No sabía si había sintonizado Netflix, o que estaba pasando.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Kursk dijo:


> En argentina también hay charos?



Sharos boludo.


----------



## Genomito (23 Nov 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Acá en Argentina la novedad es que van a poner a relatar a una charo para el próximo partido, y ahora hay varias mujeres comentaristas en los relatos de los partidos.
> 
> Lo peor es que a veces comentan cosas muy estúpidas o hacen chistes no van para el momento del partido, esos momentos donde es mejor callar la puta boca antes que soltar alguna subnormalidad-
> 
> En España también metieron esos engendros inclusivos?? A mi me choca.



Vais un paso por delante.


----------



## cebollo (23 Nov 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de que le paso en el Mandril para que lo odie tanto.



A falta de varios meses para acabar contrato con el Madri, la prensa le pilló pasando reconocimiento médico con el Barcelona. Esos últimos dos o tres meses fueron difíciles, era muy silbado por traidor. Desde entonces odia al Madri y a la prensa, que informó de la verdad.


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Courtois con Hazard. Un portero que lo para casi todo junto a un delantero que lo falla casi todo. Qué intriga.


----------



## Le Truhan (23 Nov 2022)

Luis Enrique es un gran entrenador, el problema es que los jugadores no son los del 2010 que a cada año que pasa se aprecia más e ir a la primera final y ganarla.


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Acá en Argentina la novedad es que van a poner a relatar a una charo para el próximo partido, y ahora hay varias mujeres comentaristas en los relatos de los partidos.



En el partido de Japón había una mujera de comentarista en Fox.


----------



## Raul83 (23 Nov 2022)

Yo odio a LE a muerte, pero voy con España. Más asco dán lo que son independentistas pero van con España por LE y porque hay muchos del Barcelona. Eso sí que es incoherencia.
España va a ganar este Mundial.


----------



## Genomito (23 Nov 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Muy bien España, tiene equipo, bien plantada,seguro clasifica primero, no se cual sería su rival en octavos.
> Antes del mundial creo que no le daban tantas expectativas a su selección(frente a Inglaterra o Francia)
> Me parece el campeon será Europeo nuevamente, veremos Brasil el único que puede plantar algo serio.
> 
> Argentina, si no remonta su situación frente a México y levanta un poco la cosa, nuevamente al tacho de la basura.



España empezó perdiendo con Suiza el Mundial 2010.


----------



## cebollo (23 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que sin Eric García y sin Morata podemos ganar a cualquiera.
Y con Eric y Morata podemos perder contra cualquiera.


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Nov 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> ¿Os acordais de su debut con España? ¿La de mierda que tiraron encima de Luis Enrique, y por extensión, a Gavi? Fue contra Italia. En Italia.
> 
> Hoy, goleador más joven con España. El segundo en un mundial, tras Pele. Poca broma.



Yo siempre he creído en Gavi,

es un Gattuso con más técnica y más ofensivo,

Koke no debería ni oler el campo estando Gavi sano.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Mano de Quéasco. Del pateti tenía que ser.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Ojo, penalty pa Canada


----------



## Raul83 (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> España fuera de Europa suele jugar y conseguir muy buenos resultados, la cagamos cuando es en Europa.
> 
> 1950, 1986, 1994, 2002, 2010... los 5 mejores y no fueron en Europa.



Por eso tenemos 3 Eurocopas. Qué tonterías, coño.


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Penalti


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Penalti clarísimo


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Nov 2022)

La prensa madridista de madrid odia a luis enrique por ser ex del barca del triplete y no hacerles la pelota. Es una especia de luis aragones si no te te rindes a sus exigencias te machacan .


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

El retrasado de Carrasco, como no


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Porque tienen un superportero...


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Bien courtois


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Tibú siempre en mi equipo.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Nov 2022)

Me gusta mas el mundial en invierno que en verano


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Y el rechace se lo quitan entre ellos jajaja


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

El verdadero balón de oro


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

Y bien situado Courtois antes del penalti. Por detrás de la línea.

Qué porterazo.


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

También he visto a este que ha tirado el penalty nervioso, y lo ha fallado, a diferencia del español.


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

La oportunidad del partido, y la fallan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

No hemos aprendido nada del 2002 con árbitros tercermundistas


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

Para matar al árbitro.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No hemos aprendido nada del 2002 con árbitros tercermundistas



Zambiano es este, no quiero rima


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Dios santo como está el futbol uropedo, que nivelucho, Bélgica da risa.


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

Y el VAR entra cuándo?


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Canadá jugando muy bien sin balón


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Zambiano es este, no quiero rima



Me veo otro AlGhandour


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

Canadá está siendo superior a los belgas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Canadá ha sido la mejor selección de la CONCACAF y son un equipo joven y que han construido poco a poco. A mí me da que es una de las dos clasificadas de este grupo.


----------



## Faldo (23 Nov 2022)

Solo deberian ir árbitros de los países clasificados


----------



## Hamtel (23 Nov 2022)

Está jugando ronald Mcdonald


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*Game of Thrones, nueva temporada*


----------



## Ancient Warrior (23 Nov 2022)

Enorme

Curtua


----------



## ravenare (23 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no seas tan culo hombre
> 
> si gana España por un lado me alegro es mi país y el tuyo
> 
> pero si pierde me alegraré igual : el hijo de amunike y sus amigos no gustan a las personas de bien



Español fake. Solo es español 100%, cuando entrenan y destacan los suyos. Lo que dije antes, un mandril.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Nov 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Parece que algunos se la van a tener que envainar por criticar la selección "juvenil" (pero sin machetes).
> 
> Respecto al no tan buen juego, son jóvenes, tienen técnica y son flexibles, si el entrenador ha visto lo mismo que los aficionados que critican, pues puede pulir mucho al próximo partido y desde luego un debut así quita muchos nervios, une e insufla valor y coraje.
> 
> Mi hija y sus amiguitos, la chavalada, están encantados.



Costa Rica parecia un equipo de futbolin.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Los favoritos de siempre pasándolo canutas como siempre, Bélgica es la nueva España desde hace 15 años


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Unos paquetes estos bélgicos...


----------



## Avidiuscasio (23 Nov 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> España empezó perdiendo con Suiza el Mundial 2010.



Si claro que esto ya pasó otra veces, con otras selecciones y Argentina mismo (Camerún, 1990). Pero el ánimo local está por los suelos, hay olor de que a México no se le gana,medio que parece que estamos con un pie afuera, si no ahora, en octavos tal vez nos tocaría Francia y creo que con este nivel ni en pedo ganamos. Además, viendo el nivel de otras selecciones(Inglaterra,Francia,España) se ve muy complicado todo. Yo antes no comente, pero no me había comido el verso de que la selección argenta era candidatisima a ganar el mundial, a pesar de que venían con un invicto de 30 partidos creo.

Y porque no me trague el verso? Porque es la misma historia cíclica de creerse campeones antes de salir a jugar, y la selección estaba muy inflado, no han jugado contra nadie realmente importante(la copa América del año pasado se ganó más por suerte que por otra cosa). El dt es joven y todavía está falto de experiencia, ayer demostró que le falta mucho por aprender (metio cambios de novato, llevo delanteros que están en las últimas, al Papu lo llevo por ser el Amigo de"", es un soberbio encima. En cambio, el dt de Arabia planteo muy bien el partido, fue a buscar la victoria y lo consiguió. Los argentinos(jugadores y dt) llegaron agrandadisimos creyendo que Arabia se iba a abrir de piernas a la primera, cosa que no paso. Y a la primera que empezó a salir todo mal(gol de Arabia) el animo y las expectativas se cayeron como un flancito de dulce de leche. Es lo que les pasa a las selecciones argentas desde hace décadas, falta de entrenamiento mental, mucho futbol y pasesitos, pero cero laburo mental y emocional.(Que agrego pero esto ya es cosa mía, así somos los argentinos, agrandados pero a la primera que caemos en la realidad se va todo al traste y refunfuñamos como crios). Además a,cá siempre se repite la misma historia, inflar a la selección todo lo posible(medios, hinchadas)y luego vienen los baños de realidad. 

Esta vez incluso vi que hasta afuera, a nivel internacional se estaba inflando a la selección Argentina(la daban como una de los máximos candidatos) yo nunca me trague el verso. Esto es simil del mundial 2002(argentina llega como favorita, y se va en primera fase). Ojo, no estoy contra mi selección, me gustaría que gane, pero ya estoy viejo y cansado de ver siempre la misma historia, pero acá los "boludos"siempre se la comen entera, y además el público se renueva(muchos jóvenes que no vieron el fracaso del 2002 y son primerizos en comerse relatos exitistas).

En fin, ojala se gane a México y se pase de octavos al menos, porque de lo contrario sería una de las mayores verguenzas de la historia del futbol, para mi, es mucho peor que 2002 (no podés perder con Arabía Saudita, mamita que fracaso)


----------



## ㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤ (23 Nov 2022)

Los Mamadous hijos de Makélélé y Anelka, hijos perdidos de Mahamadou Diarra, alias _Mamadou Diarrea_, y hermanos no menos perdidos de Echenique, parasitan el Mundial en busca de emociones. Cambian de chaqueta según les conviene con el fin de celebrar el _Ramadrid_ cada año y mantener viva su Farsa.

*La Farsa o Far$a del eterno (((madridista))) errante continúa.*



























MAU-MAUDRIDISTAS Mantero Manteros ANTIFA LGBT BLM
HalaL Magreb HalaL Madrid Mena MENAS Moronegro Moronegros Madrilerdos
Judíos-Moros Magrebíes MauMaudrilerdos MauMaudridioten Madridioten
Madridi$ten Antifanten AnarcoGuarros Garrapatas Mass Media
Fecal Mandril Real Emirato de Madridistán MandriLgbtqi Putal Madrid
Ultras Moronegros Ultras Gitanomoros Ultras Mau-Maudrid
ADN Madridista: madrilerdo Mau Maudridista busca a su padre; es negro, homosexual, mantero y madridista​
———————————
PS: Notable aportación del _Real Fardrid_ a la Mannschaft española, por cierto.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Grazard mete goles primer aviso


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Si claro que esto ya pasó otra veces, con otras selecciones y Argentina mismo (Camerún, 1990). Pero el ánimo local está por los suelos, hay olor de que a México no se le gana,medio que parece que estamos con un pie afuera, si no ahora, en octavos tal vez nos tocaría Francia y creo que con este nivel ni en pedo ganamos. Además, viendo el nivel de otras selecciones(Inglaterra,Francia,España) se ve muy complicado todo. Yo antes no comente, pero no me había comido el verso de que la selección argenta era candidatisima a ganar el mundial, a pesar de que venían con un invicto de 30 partidos creo.
> 
> Y porque no me trague el verso? Porque es la misma historia cíclica de creerse campeones antes de salir a jugar, y la selección estaba muy inflado, no han jugado contra nadie realmente importante(la copa América del año pasado se ganó más por suerte que por otra cosa). El dt es joven y todavía está falto de experiencia, ayer demostró que le falta mucho por aprender (metio cambios de novato, llevo delanteros que están en las últimas, al Papu lo llevo por ser el Amigo de"", es un soberbio encima. En cambio, el dt de Arabia planteo muy bien el partido, fue a buscar la victoria y lo consiguió. Los argentinos(jugadores y dt) llegaron agrandadisimos creyendo que Arabia se iba a abrir de piernas a la primera, cosa que no paso. Y a la primera que empezó a salir todo mal(gol de Arabia) el animo y las expectativas se cayeron como un flancito de dulce de leche. Es lo que les pasa a las selecciones argentas desde hace décadas, falta de entrenamiento mental, mucho futbol y pasesitos, pero cero laburo mental y emocional.(Que agrego pero esto ya es cosa mía, así somos los argentinos, agrandados pero a la primera que caemos en la realidad se va todo al traste y refunfuñamos como crios). Además a,cá siempre se repite la misma historia, inflar a la selección todo lo posible(medios, hinchadas)y luego vienen los baños de realidad.
> 
> ...



Vaya plasta. Ha argentina le tangaron 2 goles que de los que no se anulaban antes.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (23 Nov 2022)

Penalti clarísimo para Canadá no pitado


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (23 Nov 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> España empezó perdiendo con Suiza el Mundial 2010.



Creo que no se puede comparar.

España perdió, pero no hizo un partido nefasto.

Suiza es una buena selección, rocosa y ordenada y suele tener bastante gente en el once que juega en ligas de nivel medio europeas.

Argentina hizo un partido patético contra una selección PACO DE MIERDA que se los comieron poniendo cojones y empaque sobre la mesa.

El de España fue un tropiezo, lo de Argentina fue un ridículo.

Y va a caer en fase de grupos, veréis.


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Que saquen a Evenepoel


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Canadá tapadísima. Ya veremos si no "pagan" su falta de pegada.

Ojito con el grupo F... ahora mismo me recuerda mucho al D de 2014.

Edito: Si, la pagan.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Penalti clarísimo para Canadá no pitado



Y gol de belgica, pa rematar


----------



## Nomeimporta (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Canadá tapadísima. Ya veremos si no "pagan" su falta de pegada.
> 
> Ojito con el grupo F... ahora mismo me recuerda mucho al D de 2014.
> 
> Edito: Si, la pagan.



Lo acaban de pagar...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Gol de los africanos. Buen portero y Canadá una selección muy inexperta


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)

Qué fallo atrás copón de Canadá.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Hay más selecciones africanas que europeas


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

Podía ir ganando 2-1 Canadá perfectamente


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Este grvpo es caca de la vaca, si por mi fuese no iba ni dios a octavos


----------



## jakk (23 Nov 2022)

Anda que menudo coñazo tiene que ser jugar las clasificaciones de la CONCACAF viajando a mil islas y países del tercer mundo.

Y siempre se clasifican los mismos, que no llegan a ninguna parte. Igual deberían hacer alguna reforma del sistema.

Todos estos mierdapaíses juegan una y otra vez entre sí. Yo soy futbolista americano y me doy de baja de la selección, porque además nunca van a ganar nada, más que torneos caribeños.

1. México (11)
2. Estados Unidos (22)
3. Costa Rica (46)
4. Jamaica (48)
5. Honduras (62)
6. El Salvador (69)
7. Canadá (73)
8. Curazao (80)
9. Panamá (81)
10. Haití (86)
11. Trinidad y Tobago (105)
12. Antigua y Barbuda (126)
13. Guatemala (130)
14. San Cristóbal y Nieves (139)
15. Surinam (141)
16. Nicaragua (151)
17. República Dominicana (158)
18. Granada (159)
19. Barbados (162)
20. Guyana (166)
21. San Vicente y las Granadinas (167)
22. Bermudas (168)
23. Belice (170)
24. Santa Lucía (176)
25. Puerto Rico (178)
26. Cuba (179)
27. Montserrat (183)
28. Dominica (184)
29. Islas Caimán (193)
30. Bahamas (195)
31. Aruba (200)
32. Islas Turcas y Caicos (203)
33. Islas Vírgenes de los Estados Unidos (207)
34. Islas Vírgenes Británicas (208)
35. Anguila (210)

Y encima la mejor fue Canadá que esta noche demuestra que es muy mala. Son malísimos todos los países.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (23 Nov 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1270618



Estás pelín perdido...


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Al banquillo Carrasco


----------



## Glokta (23 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Anda que menudo coñazo tiene que ser jugar las clasificaciones de la CONCACAF viajando a mil islas y países del tercer mundo.
> 
> Y siempre se clasifican los mismos, que no llegan a ninguna parte. Igual deberían hacer alguna reforma del sistema.
> 
> ...



La concacaf y la conmmebol deberían estar fusionadas. Al final la concacaf es irrelevante como federación y la copa America no me parece un torneo de mucha entidad


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Nov 2022)

Pedri lleva jugando a nivel top 2 años. Tiene 20años.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Al banquillo Carrasco



Belgica quiere ganar el partido


----------



## Pepe la rana (23 Nov 2022)

Eso de meter minutos añadidos a cascoporro de donde coño sale....


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Canadá podría ir ganando 0-3 tranquilamente.

Estas cosas pasan, pero vamos Bélgica pinta de "favorita" no tiene, aunque gane hoy.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Anda que menudo coñazo tiene que ser jugar las clasificaciones de la CONCACAF viajando a mil islas y países del tercer mundo.
> 
> Y siempre se clasifican los mismos, que no llegan a ninguna parte. Igual deberían hacer alguna reforma del sistema.
> 
> ...



Realmente las grandes nunca van a esos sitios. Primero se eliminan las malas entre ellas.,


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Nov 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Noche dura para el *nacionalmandrilismo* *follanegros* que odia a su seleccion y pais



Te lo he arreglado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Eso de meter minutos añadidos a cascoporro de donde coño sale....



Se supone que se añade por cada gol 1 minuto y medio


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (23 Nov 2022)

La de jugadorazos top que tiene Bélgica y el único que destaca es su portero "Curtuá"


----------



## Manteka (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hay más selecciones africanas que europeas



Bélfrica, Fránfrica, Alemáfrica, Afringlaterra...


----------



## jakk (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Realmente las grandes nunca van a esos sitios. Primero se eliminan las malas entre ellas.,



Pues por ejemplo para este mundial, Canadá ha tenido que ir a estos países encantadores.















Wikiwand - Clasificación de Concacaf para la Copa Mundial de Fútbol de 2022


La Clasificación de Concacaf para la Copa Mundial de Fútbol de 2022 fue el torneo que determinó a los clasificados por parte de esta confederación a la Copa del Mundo Catar 2022. La competencia comenzó en marzo de 2021 y finalizó en el mismo mes de 2022. La Concacaf cuenta con 3.5 cupos para...




www.wikiwand.com


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Nov 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Seras la minoria la mayoria de madridistas van contra luis enrique



Eso es a nivel mediático de periodistas de mierda. La gente de la calle va con España y con LE, aun reconociendo que es un desequilibrado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Pues por ejemplo para este mundial, Canadá ha tenido que ir a estos países encantadores.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270708
> 
> ...



Porque seguramente tendría mal ranking. Para el próximo dudo que le toque ir por allí


----------



## Th89 (23 Nov 2022)

No sé si estoy viendo a Canadá o a Francia 2.0  

El follanegrismo francófono me supera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> No sé si estoy viendo a Canadá o a Francia 2.0
> 
> El follanegrismo francófono me supera.



Otro pais que ha abierto fronteras


----------



## Zarpa (23 Nov 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Eso de meter minutos añadidos a cascoporro de donde coño sale....



Seguramente de usa que organiza el próximo y los tongazos de los árbitros no van con ellos.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Y ahora sale el grazard, vaya "selección"


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Madre mía, qué panda de tuercebotas son belgas y canadienses.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Nov 2022)

está loco el entrenador de belgica?
adelghazar al banquillo! : ¿como saca del campo a la estrella?
belgica ahora se cae


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

¿Ves?

Para la *primera ronda*, los equipos de Concacaf clasificados entre el sexto y trigésimo quinto puesto según la clasificación de la FIFA de julio de 2020 se agrupan en seis grupos de cinco, los campeones de grupo clasifican para la segunda ronda.

Para la *segunda ronda*, los seis ganadores de cada grupo de la primera ronda jugarán una eliminatoria a doble partido. Los tres ganadores avanzarán a la ronda final.

Para la *ronda final*, los tres ganadores de la segunda ronda se unirán a los cinco mejores equipos de Concacaf según la clasificación de la FIFA de julio de 2020 y jugarán un octagonal final por sistema de liga. Los tres mejores equipos se clasifican para la Copa del Mundo, y el cuarto clasificado avanza a la repesca internacional.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> No sé si estoy viendo a Canadá o a Francia 2.0
> 
> El follanegrismo francófono me supera.



El problema es que en estos paises hay deportes "mejores". En Canadá el hockey hielo es el deporte más seguido, y en Francia el rugby. Al final...

Es lo que hay. Aun asi Canadá ha mejorado muchísimo, para 2026 puede ser ese organizador claramente tocapelotas. En Catar les va a tocar pagar la novatada casi seguro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2022)

Canadá se ha caído un poco


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y ahora sale el grazard, vaya "selección"



Carreño gana a Cilic y nos lo jugamos en el dobles la eliminatoria ? como lo ves


----------



## Ancient Warrior (23 Nov 2022)

Y de bruyne no aparece


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> La concacaf y la conmmebol deberían estar fusionadas. Al final la concacaf es irrelevante como federación y la copa America no me parece un torneo de mucha entidad



En 2016 jugaron la Copa Centenario con 16 paises. Y seguramente jugar ese torneo ambas confederaciones juntas le acabaría dando más caché. Pero los Sudamericanos ya sabes como son, "su confederación es durísima y de mucho nivel". No les gusta, mejor un torneo de 10 equipos donde se clasifican 8 a Cuartos de final.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Canadá ahora está totalmente deslabazada, es el momento para Bélgica de ponerse 2-0 y cerrar el partido. 

Canadá NO ha aprovechado su momento, veremos si Bélgica si que lo hace. En estos torneos si hueles sangre tienes que ir a por ello y no puedes fallar.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Carreño gana a Cilic y nos lo jugamos en el dobles la eliminatoria ? como lo ves



quien juega el dobles ?


----------



## Glokta (23 Nov 2022)

LE me parece un crack de entrenador, soy madridista y ya me lo parecía en el barça. Entiendo que no vayan los mejores en las convocatorias sino los que mejor hacen un equipo según su criterio. Les saca un rendimiento demencial a jugadores que son muy normalitos

Pedri es el primer partido que le veo con España que me gusta. Primera vez que le he visto dar pases en profundidad a la espalda del rival


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> quien juega el dobles ?



Granollers seguro, posible pareja con Carreño pero los dos croatas son especialistas mektic and pavic


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Nov 2022)

perdonad que no haya escrito mas seguido
estoy viendo el partido de canada beligica y me habia dormido
joer que malos son!


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Carreño gana a Cilic y nos lo jugamos en el dobles la eliminatoria ? como lo ves



Dobles en la Davis se le dan meridianamente bien a los españoles


----------



## Glokta (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En 2016 jugaron la Copa Centenario con 16 paises. Y seguramente jugar ese torneo ambas confederaciones juntas le acabaría dando más caché. Pero los Sudamericanos ya sabes como son, "su confederación es durísima y de mucho nivel". No les gusta, mejor un torneo de 10 equipos donde se clasifican 8 a Cuartos de final.



Lei algo hace tiempo sobre las lineas que los de la commebol eran unos mafiosos mucho peores que la Uefa y quieren tener el chiringuito controlado. No me extraña, es que imagínate que intentan mafiosear países serios como Canada y USA


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Carreño gana a Cilic y nos lo jugamos en el dobles la eliminatoria ? como lo ves



Todavía están con el tie, ojito


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

El empate de Canadá se hace esperar


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Nov 2022)

Hola nenes...

¿ Ya hemos ganado el Mundialc ??? Veo a la peña muy eufórica, tú...


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Dobles en la Davis se le dan meridianamente bien a los españoles



Madre mia 3 horas de partido y se va a decidir el carreño cilic en el tie break


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Los canadienses van a pasar a formar parte de los que tienen pesadillas con Curtuá


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Madre mia 3 horas de partido y se va a decidir el carreño cilic en el tie break



Ha roto carroña






Sports & TV Streams


StreamLive



streamlivenow.me


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hola nenes...
> 
> ¿ Ya hemos ganado el Mundialc ??? Veo a la peña muy eufórica, tú...



Siii, como el barcelona, la copa de inaguracion se ha ganado hoy  

Por cierto en el hormiguero hoy la actriz Ester Expósito


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hola nenes...
> 
> ¿ Ya hemos ganado el Mundialc ??? Veo a la peña muy eufórica, tú...




esto ta ganao
no ves que tenemos al hijo de amunike?

ahora en serio : no he visto jugar ni a francia ni a brasil ni a inglaterra , pero como flojeen cuidao porque podemos llegar lejos y chorprecha


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

A cvalquier cosa lo llamamos hoy en día actric


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

4-4, ya está carroña haciendo el gili


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 3-4, ya está carroña haciendo el gili



El cilic no es manco


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

Interesantísimo Alemania - Dinamarca de Curling femenino, ahora mismo en euroesport

Gana Dinamarca


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> esto ta ganao
> no ves que tenemos al hijo de amunike?
> 
> ahora en serio : no he visto jugar ni a francia ni a brasil ni a inglaterra , pero como flojeen cuidao porque podemos llegar lejos y chorprecha



Ahora en serio... ¿ En Costa Rica hay campos de fútbol ??... Los ticos deben estar flipando viendo un estadio con gradas y todo...


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El cilic no es manco



Carroña es idiota, contra eso no hay nada


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Al final ni dobles en la Davis ni hostias


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Al final ni dobles en la Davis ni hostias



Pufff vaya partido q se le ha escapado a Carreño en el tie break, el Cilic es muy perro viejo, 2-0 para Croacia, España pa casita


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ahora en serio... ¿ En Costa Rica hay campos de fútbol ??... Los ticos deben estar flipando viendo un estadio con gradas y todo...



En el mundial del 2014 fueron eliminados a penaltis por holanda en cuartos, la misma holanda que nos metió 5


----------



## Hamtel (23 Nov 2022)

De milagro los belgas


----------



## Suprimo (23 Nov 2022)

Finaliza el grvpo más malo del mondial, esta mierda es la que previsiblmente le toque a España, demigrante es poco


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

Sólo enfocan a los negros, para que nos acostumbremos a ver sus caretos. Lo hacen desde siempre, pero en este campeonato está siendo descarado en los partidos de hoy, por ejemplo.


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Finaliza el grvpo más malo del mondial, esta mierda es la que previsiblmente le toque a España, demigrante es poco



Bélgica tiene buen equipo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> En el mundial del 2014 fueron eliminados a penaltis por holanda en cuartos, la misma holanda que nos metió 5



2014 ???.... Madre mía, cómo pasa el tiempo... Ahora tenemos hasta hemos cambiado el clima...

Detecto mucha euforia.... Alemania va a ir a saco contra España y Japón va a ser muy duro de roer... En fin...

Veremos...


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*Batshuayi pica, Courtois protege*

Una Bélgica efectiva vence a una gran Canadá, que mereció mucho más. Batshuayi fue el goleador de los Red Devils y Courtois detuvo un penalti a Davies.


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> 2014 ???.... Madre mía, cómo pasa el tiempo... Ahora tenemos hasta hemos cambiado el clima...
> 
> Detecto mucha euforia.... Alemania va a ir a saco contra España y Japón va a ser muy duro de roer... En fin...
> 
> Veremos...



Ya, si ha llovido bastante, pero tu estabas diciendo que no tienen cultura de fútbol y sí tienen


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Nov 2022)

Esther Expósito muy pizpi @xilebo .... 

Esten atentos a sus pantallas...


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Es que cada vez hay más, ahora lo raro es que enfoquen y salga un blanco



No, no. En el partido de España se han chupado un tiempo muchísimo más que proporcional, y en este ni enfocaban a los blancos. Es que ni los enfocan ya aunque sean los protagonistas de la jugada.

Tenías que haberte dado cuenta antes de que yo lo escriba, joder. Si es evidente.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Esther Expósito muy pizpi @xilebo ....
> 
> Esten atentos a sus pantallas...



Ya te digo, y muy elegante va siempre


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1270721



Qué cantidad de minipaíses de juguete.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Sería como muy heavy que Eric García y Ferran Torres tuvieran un mundial. Busquets dos y Messi y Cristiano se retiraran con cero


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Partidazo de unai


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Ya, si ha llovido bastante, pero tu estabas diciendo que no tienen cultura de fútbol y sí tienen



Uy sí... Una barbaridad... Al nivel de.... ¿ Afganistán ? por ejemplo ???.... Cuentan que una vez hasta Peru empató con Holanda en un Mundial...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Partidazo de unai



MVP del partido


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Si alguien se ha quedado con mas ganas de furbo, estan jugando real madrid chelsea femenino del grupo de champions, empezo la segunda parte


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si alguien se ha quedado con mas ganas de furbo, estan jugando real madrid chelsea femenino del grupo de champions, empezo la segunda parte



ufff gracias ... casi me lo pierdo, qué despiste


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Uy sí... Una barbaridad... Al nivel de.... ¿ Afganistán ? por ejemplo ???.... Cuentan que una vez hasta Peru empató con Holanda en un Mundial...



Es una selección latinoamericana que suele tener un equipillo decente, no estoy diciendo que sean buenos ni una gran selección históricamente hablando, pero la chavalería de ahí juega más al fútbol que la de irán o arabia, por poner ejemplos, a eso me refiero con “cultura de fútbol”


----------



## qbit (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si alguien se ha quedado con mas ganas de furbo


----------



## Th89 (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si alguien se ha quedado con mas ganas de furbo, estan jugando real madrid chelsea femenino del grupo de champions, empezo la segunda parte



Eso llámalo como quieras, pero no es fútbol


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si alguien se ha quedado con mas ganas de furbo, estan jugando real madrid chelsea femenino del grupo de champions, empezo la segunda parte



Me va a costar coger el sueño pensando en ese Suiza - Camerún de mañana.
Mañana la sorpresa es Serbia. Aquí lo viste primero.


----------



## ravenare (23 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> 2014 ???.... Madre mía, cómo pasa el tiempo... Ahora tenemos hasta hemos cambiado el clima...
> 
> Detecto mucha euforia.... Alemania va a ir a saco contra España y Japón va a ser muy duro de roer... En fin...
> 
> Veremos...



Quítate los complejos hombre. Que los del Espanyol no sois españoles o que?. Disfruta de Balde, Gavi, Busquets, Alba, Ferran. Incluso del representante Mandril Asensio.

Me hace gracia que estéis deseando que Luis Enrique se la pegue por su pasado barcelonista. Os recuerdo que el único campeonato del mundo que tiene este pais se forjó con la columna vertebral del mejor FCB de todos los tiempos. Se dice y no pasa nada. Pase de Cesc y gol de Iniesta. Y fue un éxito para todos incluso para los mierdecillas y sectarios como tu .


----------



## Glokta (23 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Sería como muy heavy que Eric García y Ferran Torres tuvieran un mundial. Busquets dos y Messi y Cristiano se retiraran con cero



no entiendo que hay de heavy porque eso siempre ha pasado. Ronaldo Nazario nunca gano una champions por ejemplo


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Mañana debutan Portugal y Brasil, sambaaa


----------



## Phoenician (23 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> El.nuevo Pelé



Más bien el Baquero 2.0


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Mañana a Uruguay la veo ganando casi seguro. Las otras 3 favoritas "no sé".

Suiza, si gana, será 1-0. Y ya veremos si no es otro 0-0.
Portugal a mi me ofrece dudas, pero es un equipo que suele tener bastante "suerte" y sacar más de lo que merece. Puede ser un partido donde Ghana "merezca más" como Senegal el otro día.
Brasil parece muy favorita, pero Serbia le va a hacer mascar tornillos mañana. Y si las individualidades brasileñas no están al nivel... todo es posible.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Nov 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Quítate los complejos hombre. Que los del Espanyol no sois españoles o que?. Disfruta de Balde, Gavi, Busquets, Alba, Ferran. Incluso del representante Mandril Asensio.
> 
> Me hace gracia que estéis deseando que Luis Enrique se la pegue por su pasado barcelonista. Os recuerdo que el único campeonato del mundo que tiene este pais se forjó con la columna vertebral del mejor FCB de todos los tiempos. Se dice y no pasa nada. Pase de Cesc y gol de Iniesta. Y fue un éxito para todos incluso para los mierdecillas y sectarios como tu .



Cooooñoooo.... Ya salió el tonto del hilo...

¿ Qué tal ??? ¿ Cómo te va la vida ?? Hacía tiempo que no sabía nada de ti....

Pues nada, hombre... Tú sigue insultando que es lo único que sabes medio hacer y oye... A ver si te veo más por aquí... Un abrazo, nen...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Suiza Camerún lo veo muy igualado y Portugal no Ghana 
El Brasil Serbia, es un buen termómetro para ver a qué nivel está Brasil


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El problema es que en estos paises hay deportes "mejores". En Canadá el hockey hielo es el deporte más seguido, y en Francia el rugby. Al final...
> 
> Es lo que hay. Aun asi Canadá ha mejorado muchísimo, para 2026 puede ser ese organizador claramente tocapelotas. En Catar les va a tocar pagar la novatada casi seguro.



el rugby es muchísimo más divertido de ver, incluso para un profano. Pasan más cosas todo el rato y los puntos son del equipo, no de un chupón que sobresale sobre los demás.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Claro.

Los grandes jugadores son capaces de darle "un puntito más" a sus equipos. Pero si la base no es buena...

Por ejemplo, ahora Noruega tiene 3-4 jugadorazos ofensivos, pero es que es Noruega. Entonces pueden aspirar a jugar fases finales y alomejor llegar a las eliminatorias, cuando su lugar natural es no jugarlas. Pero no a ganar un Mundial por mucho que tengan a Odegaard y a Haaland.

El problema es que Argentina se considera una seleción top que puede optar a todo. Se ha encontrado con uno de los mejores jugadores ofensivos de la historia, pero "no se ha notado". No le ha dado ese punto extra.

Portugal es una selección de nivel medio, y en las Eurocopas si que ha hecho cosas con Cristiano. Incluso ganaron en 2016 (Con bastante fortuna, pero ganaron). Ha estado en semifinales de mundial también... pero Portugal no es un equipo top. Aun asi, con Cristiano en sus años mozos si que se notó.

Podemos hablar de Lewandoski con Polonia, de Bale con Gales... pues hay una mejora, equipos medios que se meten a jugar fases finales e incluso la las eliminatorias, pero no lo suficiente para poder ser una de las tops. Para eso necesitas un equipo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> ...
> El Brasil Serbia, es un buen termómetro para ver a qué nivel está Brasil



interesante partido, diana de otro posible bombazo


----------



## jakk (23 Nov 2022)

-


Sunwukung dijo:


> el rugby es muchísimo más divertido de ver, incluso para un profano. Pasan más cosas todo el rato y los puntos son del equipo, no de un chupón que sobresale sobre los demás.



Por eso el rugby no le gusta a nadie y el fútbol lo sigue todo el mundo con pasión.

Anda que no puedes ser más retrasado puto maricón comehierbas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Que programa maravilloso tenemos mañana?


----------



## Scout.308 (23 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hola nenes...
> 
> ¿ Ya hemos ganado el Mundialc ??? Veo a la peña muy eufórica, tú...



MANDRILONA LLORONA detected


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Nov 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Quítate los complejos hombre. Que los del Espanyol no sois españoles o que?. Disfruta de Balde, Gavi, Busquets, Alba, Ferran. Incluso del representante Mandril Asensio.
> 
> Me hace gracia que estéis deseando que Luis Enrique se la pegue por su pasado barcelonista. Os recuerdo que el único campeonato del mundo que tiene este pais se forjó con la columna vertebral del mejor FCB de todos los tiempos. Se dice y no pasa nada. Pase de Cesc y gol de Iniesta. Y fue un éxito para todos incluso para los mierdecillas y sectarios como tu .



y tambien con la rocosidad del villareal ..con Marchena,capdevilla y ROCOSO senna


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Nov 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> LE me parece un crack de entrenador, soy madridista y ya me lo parecía en el barça. Entiendo que no vayan los mejores en las convocatorias sino los que mejor hacen un equipo según su criterio. Les saca un rendimiento demencial a jugadores que son muy normalitos
> 
> Pedri es el primer partido que le veo con España que me gusta. Primera vez que le he visto dar pases en profundidad a la espalda del rival



lo tronchante fue ver a costa rica con la dichosa PRESION adelantada a la salida de balon ,tanta presion que un buen pase y habia 4 jugadores españoles en el borde del area.....cuanto DAÑO HA HECHO Klopp


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que programa maravilloso tenemos mañana?



Debutaaaaa Brazilllllllllll !!! samba!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jakk (23 Nov 2022)

Jode decirlo pero hay que decirlo. La España de Luis Enrique es la mejor de Europa desde la Eurocopa, y el centro del campo del Barsa parece el mejor del mundo. Solo podría hacerles frente el centro del campo del Madrid, pero ni Francia tiene su nivel.

Detesto a Luis Enrique pero saca un rendimiento muy alto de jugadores mediocres y pone a gente joven en plenitud física, que es la clave. Si Asensio es nuestro mejor delantero vamos de culo pero Luis Enrique está sacando resultados y además buen juego.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Que viendo los cruces y si Alemania se ha dejado ganar para no ser primera de grupo y evitar a Brasil?

Aunque claro, hubiese sido más efectivo ganar a Japón, dejarse ganar contra España y ganar a Costa Rica

O se han dejado ganar contra Japón porque pensaban que España pincharía contra Costa Rica y Japón, para que fuera Japón la primera de grupo?


----------



## ravenare (23 Nov 2022)

No no se han dejado. Han tenido un accidente y yo me alegro. Porque me dan asco no tanto como los Franceses pero casi .


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Que viendo los cruces y si Alemania se ha dejado ganar para no ser primera de grupo y evitar a Brasil?
> 
> Aunque claro, hubiese sido más efectivo ganar a Japón, dejarse ganar contra España y ganar a Costa Rica
> 
> O se han dejado ganar contra Japón porque pensaban que España pincharía contra Costa Rica y Japón, para que fuera Japón la primera de grupo?



Fíjate tu la tontería.

España, tendría como escollos hasta la final al 1º del A, al 1º del C y al 1º del G.

El grupo A no tiene nada "terrible". Argentina está ya "dudosa" para esa posición en el C. Si Brasil la prepara, a España se le queda un camino donde tendría que jugar con Europeas de nivel medio como mucho. Y el otro lado del cuadro tendría "todo lo gordo" (Inglaterra, Francia, las 2-3 Sudamericanas top...).

Aparte que eso es absurdo, nadie especula tantísimo. El último día alomejor miras los cruces, pero nadie es tan idiota de ir tan sobrado de salida, porque además alomejor luego quieres ganar y no puedes.

De momento vamos a asegurar ese 1º puesto. Y si nos toca Brasil en Cuartos, pues JUGAMOS, y que sea lo que tenga que ser. Pero lo mismo el rival sale de un Suiza - Portugal. A estas alturas lo que tienes que hacer es jugar y que te TEMAN. No temer tu a nadie.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2022)

*Te arregla un poco el día*


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Fíjate tu la tontería.
> 
> España, tendría como escollos hasta la final al 1º del A, al 1º del C y al 1º del G.
> 
> ...



La ruta siendo primeros de grupo es Marruecos/Croacia, Brasil, Holanda y Francia
La ruta siendo segundos es Bélgica, Uruguay, Francia y Brasil/Holanda en la final


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Jode decirlo pero hay que decirlo. La España de Luis Enrique es la mejor de Europa desde la Eurocopa, y el centro del campo del Barsa parece el mejor del mundo. Solo podría hacerles frente el centro del campo del Madrid, pero ni Francia tiene su nivel.
> 
> Detesto a Luis Enrique pero saca un rendimiento muy alto de jugadores mediocres y pone a gente joven en plenitud física, que es la clave. Si Asensio es nuestro mejor delantero vamos de culo pero Luis Enrique está sacando resultados y además buen juego.



tmabien ayuda que estamos a mitad de temporada y estamos sin agotar a difrencia de 2014 ,2016 y 2018... vamos ni viajar a MIAMI ha hacer amistosos ni tirarnos 4 horas de avion ..a cada partido...ni una final de champions destroza tobillos entre españoles ...


----------



## esBlackpill.com (23 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Jugadón de Balde y golazo de gavi en sus estrenos en el mundial



Balde y especialmente Gavi es lo mejor que ha salido de la Masia desde Messi, de lejos. 

Balde es buenísimo y me parece el mejor lateral izquierdo y derecho del FCB y ESP (y es de mi barrio, de hecho fue a mi instituto, y tiene un hermano de mi edad). 

En cuanto a Gavi, me llevan hablando genial de él desde hace años, tengo un amigo que trabaja en el juvenil de un buen club de BCN como analista, y tiene que analizar a los de la Masia cuando juegan contra ellos. De Ansu Fati me decía que marcaba goles desde donde quería, pero de Gavi me decía que era el mejor con una diferencia abismal, que jugaba a otro ritmo completamente y que ya desde muy pequeño ya veías que iba a triunfar en el primer equipo. Segun mi amigo, "parecía que flotará por el campo" de lo rápido que iba.

Como curiosidad tengo otro amigo que jugó contra Luka Doncic una vez, y dijo que él solo les marcó 50 puntos como quiso. Hay gente que juega a otro nivel dentro incluso de la élite. Pero claro esque estamos hablando de gente que no solo es élite (jugar profesional) sino que además son la élite de la élite, gente que es TOP 10 o TOP 5 en su deporte.

Me parece de coña pensar estás cosas.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La ruta siendo primeros de grupo es Marruecos/Croacia, Brasil, Holanda y Francia
> La ruta siendo segundos es Bélgica, Uruguay, Francia y Brasil/Holanda en la final



Esto es demasiado especular... 

Brasil tiene que ganar a Suiza y a Serbia, ya veremos porque las europeas de nivel medio son MUY tocapelotas. Y lo mismo Bélgica no gana su grupo, hoy ha tenido bastante suerte, si juega así lo mismo no le gana ni a Marruecos.

El grupo A lo puede ganar Ecuador también. Y Dinamarca y Francia tienen que jugar, ya veremos.

Hoy en día no se puede especular con ningún cruce prácticamente. Ló lógico es que si somos primeros nos toque en Cuartos Brasil. Pero tu imagínate un Brasil-Uruguay en Octavos de final, mira tu la gracia.


----------



## Ritalapollera (23 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La ruta siendo primeros de grupo es Marruecos/Croacia, Brasil, Holanda y Francia
> La ruta siendo segundos es Bélgica, Uruguay, Francia y Brasil/Holanda en la final



Yo también hice la cuenta de la lechera hace tiempo 

En principio es muchísimo mejor quedar segundo de grupo, pero luego nunca se sabe.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FeiJiao (23 Nov 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> La concacaf y la conmmebol deberían estar fusionadas. Al final la concacaf es irrelevante como federación y la copa America no me parece un torneo de mucha entidad



Aca en Mexico es muy popular la discusion sobre si Mexico deberia abandonar concacaf y unirse a conmebol. Del mismo modo que hace algunos años Australia dejo la federacion de Oceania (por su nivel extremadamente bajo) para integrarse a Asia. (donde de hecho, los "canguros" ya ganaron un campeonato asiatico)

Se dice que si eso pasa, Mexico dejara de ser un asistente casi fijo a los mundiales, porque en sudamerica sera bastante mas dificil. Y razon no les falta, pero lo positivo es que si se clasifica al mundial, llegaremos mas preparados para hacer cosas mejores.


----------



## fieraverde (23 Nov 2022)

A tope con Luis Enrique. Vaya caras llevan los de la cope    jodeos ciervos hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Aca en Mexico es muy popular la discusion sobre si Mexico deberia abandonar concacaf y unirse a conmebol. Del mismo modo que hace algunos años Australia dejo la federacion de Oceania (por su nivel extremadamente bajo) para integrarse a Asia. (donde de hecho, los "canguros" ya ganaron un campeonato asiatico)
> 
> Se dice que si eso pasa, Mexico dejara de ser un asistente casi fijo a los mundiales, porque en sudamerica sera bastante mas dificil. Y razon no les falta, pero lo positivo es que si se clasifica al mundial, llegaremos mas preparados para hacer cosas mejores.



Si hacéis eso, os deseáis la muerte

México no es mejor que Ecuador, Perú, Colombia o Chile

Pasaríais de ser la número 1 de vuestra federación, a ser el séptimo o el octavo, teniendo en cuenta que en este mundial han ido 4 que 3 ya están casi asignadas y la quinta ha jugado la repesca, estáis muy lejos de ser una buena decisión

Mientras que en la Concacaf en este mundial México y USA, eran prácticamente fijas a clasificarse, Canadá y CR, se jugaron la tercera plaza, pero el perdedor tenía muchos números de clasificarse al jugar la repesca contra Nueva Zelanda

Lo que significa que el mejor México jugaría a lo sumo la repesca de la Conmebol y el peor México jugaría la repesca de la Concacaf


----------



## Phoenician (23 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo soy MADRIDISTA y quiero GANAR el Mundial. O llegar todo lo lejos que se pueda.
> 
> Y ojalá Gavi y Pedri sean MVP los dos. Luego en enero me vuelvo a los clubes, ahora no.
> 
> Hay gente que es gilipollas.



Para los madridistas es un win-win: si ganamos sacamos la bandera y a españolear... Si perdemos a despellejar con saña a Luis Amunike.

Jajajaja!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Balde y especialmente Gavi es lo mejor que ha salido de la Masia desde Messi, de lejos.
> 
> Balde es buenísimo y me parece el mejor lateral izquierdo y derecho del FCB y ESP (y es de mi barrio, de hecho fue a mi instituto, y tiene un hermano de mi edad).
> 
> ...




Hola compañero, me llamo @Obiwanchernobil, y me siento identificado con tu mensaje, pues yo también soy un profesional del sector, trabajo en la USFC (United states fotball corporation), allí en Illinois como bien saben otros foreros como @Alia del Cuchillo y @Pajarotto tengo mi oficina de análisis globales de rendimiento.
Hace un par de años que sabemos que gavi seria una estrella, al nivel de abde o incluso más.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Alemania tiene lagunas muy gordas, sobre todo en defensa que son Rudiger y tres madres, o cuatro contando a Neuer. El Sule ese es un paquete de primera clase. Nosotros también tendremos nuestros problemas, pero a Alemania le han saltado las costuras jugando contra Japón y España ha violado salvajemente a Costa Rica. Japón será mejor que Costa Rica, pero no es 8 goles mejor que Costa Rica.



Rudiger va d sobradito con los japos se le nota que es ciervo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (23 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La ruta siendo primeros de grupo es Marruecos/Croacia, Brasil, Holanda y Francia
> La ruta siendo segundos es Bélgica, Uruguay, Francia y Brasil/Holanda en la final



Y que diferencia hay entre tener que ganar a Brasil en cuartos o en la final?


----------



## Th89 (23 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Jode decirlo pero hay que decirlo. La España de Luis Enrique es la mejor de Europa desde la Eurocopa, y el centro del campo del Barsa parece el mejor del mundo. Solo podría hacerles frente el centro del campo del Madrid, pero ni Francia tiene su nivel.
> 
> Detesto a Luis Enrique pero saca un rendimiento muy alto de jugadores mediocres y pone a gente joven en plenitud física, que es la clave. Si Asensio es nuestro mejor delantero vamos de culo pero Luis Enrique está sacando resultados y además buen juego.



Venga no me jodas, el mejor del mundo un centro del campo de Europa League 

Muy pronto tiramos la traca y no hemos jugado contra nadie todavía. Barça style.


----------



## pandiella (23 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1270631



el proximo joker, trauma de hoy le ayuda


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Nov 2022)

Estas fechas hacen este mundial completamente impredecible. Siempre de toda la puta vida te llegaban los futbolistas cansados y medio cascados a las concentraciones en Mayo. Con las competiciones de club recien terminadas y un calendario de locura toda la temporada. Si llegabas a cuartos estaban la mitad lesionados y el resto reventados y con ganas de irse de vacaciones.
Este mundial no, la España que he visto hoy era una puta máquina con los tios frescos y a plena potencia. Lo que me extraña es el resto de selecciones, Argentina, Alemania o Belgica, que han jugado fatal.


----------



## Malvender (24 Nov 2022)

El capitán de Costa Rica antes del partido









"Me gusta España, de cierta manera tenemos un nivel parecido": Bryan Ruiz


Lea más en larepublica.net




www.larepublica.net


----------



## Snowball (24 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Estas fechas hacen este mundial completamente impredecible. Siempre de toda la puta vida te llegaban los futbolistas cansados y medio cascados a las concentraciones en Mayo. Con las competiciones de club recien terminadas y un calendario de locura toda la temporada. Si llegabas a cuartos estaban la mitad lesionados y el resto reventados y con ganas de irse de vacaciones.
> Este mundial no, la España que he visto hoy era una puta máquina con los tios frescos y a plena potencia. Lo que me extraña es el resto de selecciones, Argentina, Alemania o Belgica, que han jugado fatal.



Tengo la misma sensación 

Se ha roto esa famosa dinámica y polemicas sobre la preparacion de los jugadores vs mundial en verano


----------



## Phoenician (24 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Yo siempre he creído en Gavi,
> 
> es un Gattuso con más técnica y más ofensivo,
> 
> Koke no debería ni oler el campo estando Gavi sano.



Gavi es más bien el Baquero del siglo XXI.


----------



## Snowball (24 Nov 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> El capitán de Costa Rica antes del partido
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder es un owned tras otro esa entrevista


----------



## FeiJiao (24 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si hacéis eso, os deseáis la muerte
> 
> México no es mejor que Ecuador, Perú, Colombia o Chile
> 
> ...



Te daria la razon pero estas olvidando un importante detalle... Este sera el ultimo mundial de 32 selecciones. A partir del 2026 sera de 48 por lo que todas las confederaciones tendran mas boletos.

Si Mexico se ha vuelto muy mierdecilla en los ultimos años, se debe en gran parte a estar prescisamente en una federacion de mierdecillas, eso que dices de que no somos mejores que Ecuador, Peru, Colombia o Chile es muy relativo. Actualmente es totalmente verdad sin duda. Pero en sus mejores momentos Mexico les ha dado batalla pareja o incluso a sido superior claramente. Y si este pais expota su potencial al maximo (midiendose constantemente con mejores equipos) ya ni te cuento.
Simplemente nuestro tamaño poblacional y territorial es mas del calibre de Brasil y Argentina. 

Ademas quedaria parejo porque Surinam y las Guyanas estan ubicadas geograficamente en Sudamerica pero juegan en concacaf.


----------



## Snowball (24 Nov 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Gavi es más bien el Baquero del siglo XXI.



Si, igualito 

Así para empezar, baquero nunca fue MVP de un partido de un mundial con la seleccion


----------



## fieraverde (24 Nov 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Gavi es más bien el Baquero del siglo XXI.



Gavi es una puta máquina, y mira que me da asco el barsa.


----------



## Snowball (24 Nov 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Gavi es una puta máquina, y mira que me da asco el barsa.



El chaval es de Sevilla, por si eso te consuela más


----------



## Phoenician (24 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Si, igualito
> 
> Así para empezar, baquero nunca fue MVP de un partido de un mundial con la seleccion



Bastante parecido, un trotón bajito con mucho gol que evolucionó de media punta a centrocampista.


----------



## Avioncito (24 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Tema serio.
> 
> ¿Por qué Maldini tiene cuello de vieja de 90 años? ¿Es por el gym?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270054



Es Freddy Kruegger antes de quemar


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Te daria la razon pero estas olvidando un importante detalle... Este sera el ultimo mundial de 32 selecciones. A partir del 2026 sera de 48 por lo que todas las confederaciones tendran mas boletos.
> 
> Si Mexico se ha vuelto muy mierdecilla en los ultimos años, se debe en gran parte a estar prescisamente en una federacion de mierdecillas, eso que dices de que no somos mejores que Ecuador, Peru, Colombia o Chile es muy relativo. Actualmente es totalmente verdad sin duda. Pero en sus mejores momentos Mexico les ha dado batalla pareja o incluso a sido superior claramente. Y si este pais expota su potencial al maximo (midiendose constantemente con mejores equipos) ya ni te cuento.
> Simplemente nuestro tamaño poblacional y territorial es mas del calibre de Brasil y Argentina.
> ...



No es la primera vez que invitan a Mexico a la Copa América, llega a la final y casi la gana.









Copa América - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Por lo que veo en dos ocasiones, 1993 y 2001.

Y tercera otras tres veces.


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Nov 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Gavi es más bien el Baquero del siglo XXI.



Bakero en la Real Sociedad era prácticamente delantero centro,

alucinante como se convirtió en centrocampista de mucho trabajo y sacrificio.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Nov 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Gavi es más bien el Baquero del siglo XXI.



a mi tambien me parece que se da un aire,sobre todo esa sensacion de ir continuamente al 110%…


----------



## tz96 (24 Nov 2022)

¿Soy el único al que le causa risa que el estadio Al Thumama tenga ese nombre?

Thumama = tu mamá


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y que diferencia hay entre tener que ganar a Brasil en cuartos o en la final?



La diferencia es que si ganas a Brasil en cuartos te queda la semi y la final. Si ganas a Brasil en la final, has ganado un gomet daurat que ponerle al escudo
La diferencia es que si pierdes contra Brasil en cuartos te vuelves a casa como una selección mediocre (la eterna España que nunca pasa de cuartos). Si pierdes con Brasil en la final vuelves a casa como subcampeón (y mira Croacia que rendimiento le ha sacado a ser segunda en un mundial)


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola compañero, me llamo @Obiwanchernobil, y me siento identificado con tu mensaje, pues yo también soy un profesional del sector, trabajo en la USFC (United states fotball corporation), allí en Illinois como bien saben otros foreros como @Alia del Cuchillo y @Pajarotto tengo mi oficina de análisis globales de rendimiento.
> Hace un par de años que sabemos que gavi seria una estrella, al nivel de abde o incluso más.





Esto es un troll de calidak

Aprended betillas.


----------



## fieraverde (24 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> El chaval es de Sevilla, por si eso te consuela más



Lo se , me da asco el barsa , pero no muchos de sus jugadores.


----------



## Raul83 (24 Nov 2022)

Qué feo es Pedri, una mezcla entre Mr Bean y José Mota. Menos mal que juega bien al fútbol.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Calentita


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Estas fechas hacen este mundial completamente impredecible. Siempre de toda la puta vida te llegaban los futbolistas cansados y medio cascados a las concentraciones en Mayo. Con las competiciones de club recien terminadas y un calendario de locura toda la temporada. Si llegabas a cuartos estaban la mitad lesionados y el resto reventados y con ganas de irse de vacaciones.
> Este mundial no, la España que he visto hoy era una puta máquina con los tios frescos y a plena potencia. Lo que me extraña es el resto de selecciones, Argentina, Alemania o Belgica, que han jugado fatal.



Bélgica son Courtois, De Bruyne y 9 mataos. Argentina incluso peor, porque no tienen portero y Messi hoy por hoy es peor que De Bruyne. A mí lo que me extrañaría es que jugaran bien.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Nov 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Qué feo es Pedri, una mezcla entre Mr Bean y José Mota. Menos mal que juega bien al fútbol.



sino sería burbujo


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Bélgica tiene buen portero



Ficsed


----------



## Sanctis (24 Nov 2022)

Estáis seguros de que los alemanes y los argentinos no pusieron al equipo femenino sobre el césped?


----------



## propileos (24 Nov 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Gavi es más bien el Baquero del siglo XXI.



Bakero en la seleccion era penoso, convertia el centro del campo en una pared de fronton, se ofrecia a todas las pelotas pero cuando le llegaban en lugar de guardarlas, darse la vuelta y crear jugada se las devolvia de mala manera a sus defensas.
No se porque desenterrais a Bakero ahora con lo tranquilo que estaba yo leyendo el hilo.


----------



## Glokta (24 Nov 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Aca en Mexico es muy popular la discusion sobre si Mexico deberia abandonar concacaf y unirse a conmebol. Del mismo modo que hace algunos años Australia dejo la federacion de Oceania (por su nivel extremadamente bajo) para integrarse a Asia. (donde de hecho, los "canguros" ya ganaron un campeonato asiatico)
> 
> Se dice que si eso pasa, Mexico dejara de ser un asistente casi fijo a los mundiales, porque en sudamerica sera bastante mas dificil. Y razon no les falta, pero lo positivo es que si se clasifica al mundial, llegaremos mas preparados para hacer cosas mejores.



Aparte de que jugaríais una competición mas seria como es la copa America que la copa oro. La concacaf es un cachondeo dos países de +100M habitantes y Canada con islitas y países centroamericanos que caben en un puño. Si toda America se integrase junta es muy probable que tenga sentido dividir la clasificación por grupos como en Europa y ahi puede haber mas sorpresas. España se clasifico al mundial en la ultima fecha en ese sistema y Portugal/Italia se iba fuera una o las dos en la repesca

Pasa que yo creo que USA/Mexico estan comodas llendo siempre al mundial fácil y mas de lo mismo Argentina/Brasil, incluso una Argentina en horas muy bajas clasificaba


----------



## artemis (24 Nov 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Aca en Mexico es muy popular la discusion sobre si Mexico deberia abandonar concacaf y unirse a conmebol. Del mismo modo que hace algunos años Australia dejo la federacion de Oceania (por su nivel extremadamente bajo) para integrarse a Asia. (donde de hecho, los "canguros" ya ganaron un campeonato asiatico)
> 
> Se dice que si eso pasa, Mexico dejara de ser un asistente casi fijo a los mundiales, porque en sudamerica sera bastante mas dificil. Y razon no les falta, pero lo positivo es que si se clasifica al mundial, llegaremos mas preparados para hacer cosas mejores.



En México seguireis donde estais para poder seguir mamando polla gUSAna que es lo que más os gusta....


----------



## frenlib (24 Nov 2022)

El españolerdo medio:

Su país es una tiranía feminista Sorosiana y en vez de hacer revolución, mejor dice gooooooooool


----------



## Perrito juguetón (24 Nov 2022)

Mucha euforia ahora y eso suele terminar en días de mucho vísperas de nada. Me temo que Alemania nos baja al suelo el domingo.


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Nov 2022)

Perrito juguetón dijo:


> Mucha euforia ahora y eso suele terminar en días de mucho vísperas de nada. Me temo que Alemania nos baja al suelo el domingo.



Van a volver locos a los alemanes
si vuelve a poner a Rodri de central no van a ver la pelota
la movilidad de todos ayer nunca la hemos visto, ni en sus mejores partidos, parecen haberse bebido una pocima de Astérix


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Nov 2022)

@Suprimo una cosa excelsa
hasta el asensio se pego 70 minutos haciendo desmarques sin parar
lo nunca visto
todavia están buscando la pelota


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Nov 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil que harías tú si fueras el seleccionador alemán?
te encerrarias tipo real madrid o irías a buscarlos tipo barsa?

recuerda que cuando un central español recibe la pelota bajan no menos de 5 a recibirla….

y eso fue todo amigos
y así todo el partido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Bueno bueno, que tenemos hoy, potencias mamadous y como no a Brasil y Portugal.

Portugal tiene un muy buen equipo, brasil lo de los últimos años, mucha bicicleta y a su casa pronto.

Si argentina siempre nos la quieren colar como una potencia que no es para sacar pecho del torneo sudamericano (es la vigente campeona) 
Con Brasil es distinto, son el gran equipo de fútbol mundial juento Alemania e Italia, el problema es que hace 15 años que no tiene a un número uno del mundo y a ellos lo de correr no les gusta, así que si no tiene plantillas on nazario, romario, kaka, dinho y compañía lo mismo lo de jugar andando ya no puedes permitirtelo. 

El cualquier caso brasil en un día tonto a diferencia de argentina si es capaz de eliminar a cualquier y ganarte un mundial, pero argentina ni de lejos.


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno bueno, que tenemos hoy, potencias mamadous y como no a Brasil y Portugal.
> 
> Portugal tiene un muy buen equipo, brasil lo de los últimos años, mucha bicicleta y a su casa pronto.
> 
> ...



Todas las selecciones están muy lejos de la española…
al tiempo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil que harías tú si fueras el seleccionador alemán?
> te encerrarias tipo real madrid o irías a buscarlos tipo barsa?
> 
> recuerda que cuando un central español recibe la pelota bajan no menos de 5 a recibirla….
> ...




Alemania tiene jugadores para discutirle el balón a cualquiera y entre sus filas jugadores que por técnica y físico no tiene España, contra España saldrán a buscar el partido (están obligados para no ser eliminados) y porque además cuando a España la disputas el balón la hace mucho daño entre otras cosas por la defensa de chiste que tiene.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Todas las selecciones están muy lejos de la española…
> al tiempo




Por favor que hemos ganado a una selección con nombre de marca de galletas.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Nov 2022)

Perrito juguetón dijo:


> Mucha euforia ahora y eso suele terminar en días de mucho vísperas de nada. Me temo que Alemania nos baja al suelo el domingo.



Tampoco pasaría nada. Mejor una torta ahora, que no en Octavos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Alemania tiene jugadores para discutirle el balón a cualquiera y entre sus filas jugadores que por técnica y físico no tiene España, contra España saldrán a buscar el partido (están obligados para no ser eliminados) y porque además cuando a España la disputas el balón la hace mucho daño entre otras cosas por la defensa de chiste que tiene.



Normalmente cuando sales al ataque España se topa con espacios...


----------



## esBlackpill.com (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola compañero, me llamo @Obiwanchernobil, y me siento identificado con tu mensaje, pues yo también soy un profesional del sector, trabajo en la USFC (United states fotball corporation), allí en Illinois como bien saben otros foreros como @Alia del Cuchillo y @Pajarotto tengo mi oficina de análisis globales de rendimiento.
> Hace un par de años que sabemos que gavi seria una estrella, al nivel de abde o incluso más.



Tómatelo a cachondeo pero lo que cuento es cierto bobo. Luego sois los cuñaos que llorasteis el año pasado cuando Luís Enrique lo convocó.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Tómatelo a cachondeo pero lo que cuento es cierto bobo. Luego sois los cuñaos que llorasteis el año pasado cuando Luís Enrique lo convocó.



Es matemáticamente imposible que me tome algo en serio, eso ya lo sabéis.


----------



## Mariano24 (24 Nov 2022)

Hay que tener los pies en el suelo, era Costa Rica.

Dicho esto ya hemos gafado a Alemania. 300 panulios a que gana contra España.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Nov 2022)

lo estáis flipando mucho

la piedra de toque de España es el próximo domingo. 

estuve viendo el Alemania vs Japón y el resultado fue muy engañoso. Los 60 primeros minutos de Alemania fueron muy buenos

Alemania tiene equipazo


----------



## 11kjuan (24 Nov 2022)

Para ganar un mundial hay que ganar a los mejores.

Me da igual brasil, Holanda o quien sea en octavos.

Si no te toca el mejor en octavos te va a tocar en la final


----------



## 11kjuan (24 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> lo estáis flipando mucho
> 
> la piedra de toque de España es el próximo domingo.
> 
> ...



No pasa de grupo Alemania


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Normalmente cuando sales al ataque España se topa con espacios...



Equilicuá
a eso me refería

y tenemos gente muy rápida arriba, los que jugaron y algunos del banquillo 
a antonio se le va a amontonar el trabajo


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No pasa de grupo Alemania



Cierto
la prensa alemana tiene miedo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No pasa de grupo Alemania




ya veremos el domingo si hay suicidios en masa de la gente de este hilo


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Jornada 5
Partido 13
Esto se va terminar haciendo muy largo...


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (24 Nov 2022)

Nunca he visto a España tan prometedora y con una euforia más o menos contenida.

Creo que hemos aprendido.

No digo que no haya nada de euforia. Simplemente se confirma que somos candidatos, la gente lo acepta y ya.

Recuerdo en 2006 el 4-0 a Ucrania y el "a que ganamos el Mundial...". Hoy se habla del partidazo, pero no de ganar o de dejar de hacerlo.

El domingo partido duro, pero con el viento a favor.


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Van a volver locos a los alemanes
> si vuelve a poner a Rodri de central no van a ver la pelota
> la movilidad de todos ayer nunca la hemos visto, ni en sus mejores partidos, parecen haberse bebido una pocima de Astérix



Buena mierda llevan


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Nunca he visto a España tan prometedora y con una euforia más o menos contenida.
> 
> Creo que hemos aprendido.
> 
> ...



Alemania se juega la vida, España se puede permitir incluso perder si luego gana a Japón por el margen que da el 7 a 0


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (24 Nov 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Balde y especialmente Gavi es lo mejor que ha salido de la Masia desde Messi, de lejos.
> 
> Balde es buenísimo y me parece el mejor lateral izquierdo y derecho del FCB y ESP (y es de mi barrio, de hecho fue a mi instituto, y tiene un hermano de mi edad).
> 
> ...



Balde el mejor lateral izquierdo de España. Claro que sí. Y DEL MUNDO. 

ES MEJOR QUE ROBERTO CARLOS

Vamos, a ver, que va porque es del Barcelona.
Puee ser el mejor en unos años, puede que sí.

Pero cómo os flipáis tío.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Luis Padrique*


----------



## Snowball (24 Nov 2022)

Perrito juguetón dijo:


> Mucha euforia ahora y eso suele terminar en días de mucho vísperas de nada. Me temo que Alemania nos baja al suelo el domingo.



Que si pero ahora mismo ningun alemán apuesta un marco por su selección 

Te lo dice uno que trabaja con varios


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Balde el mejor lateral izquierdo de España. Claro que sí. Y DEL MUNDO.
> 
> ES MEJOR QUE ROBERTO CARLOS
> 
> ...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (24 Nov 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> A tope con Luis Enrique. Vaya caras llevan los de la cope    jodeos ciervos hijos de la gran puta.



Que triste eres. Ya ni siquiera te puedes alegrar de las derrotas del Madrid.
Te consulas con la supuesta bilis de los madridistas porque gane España, cuando casi ninguno va en su contra.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Increíble victoria de España*


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Luis Padrique*



Lo mejor es que me veo a LE partiéndose la polla con sus colegas en el wassp compartiendo mierdas de estas.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (24 Nov 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Tómatelo a cachondeo pero lo que cuento es cierto bobo. Luego sois los cuñaos que llorasteis el año pasado cuando Luís Enrique lo convocó.



Que pesados que sois tronco.
Que nos suda la polla a quién lleve. Que vamos con España.
Sois unos putos brasas de verdad. 
Llorar? Eso es cosa vuestra.


----------



## JoseII (24 Nov 2022)

Como perdamos ante Alemania, pedireis la cabeza del entrenador,..., pero va en nuestro temperamento.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Luis Enrique valora hacer dos cambios ante Alemania*

España quiere reforzar el ala derecha con la velocidad de Iñaki Williams y con Carvajal. Japón demuestra que el dinamismo en ataque hace mella en la defensa alemana.


----------



## eltonelero (24 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> lo estáis flipando mucho
> 
> la piedra de toque de España es el próximo domingo.
> 
> ...



totalmente de acuerdo. 
La verdadera medida de España la veremos con los otros dos equipos...


----------



## Aristóteles (24 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Que triste eres. Ya ni siquiera te puedes alegrar de las derrotas del Madrid.
> Te consulas con la supuesta bilis de los madridistas porque gane España, cuando casi ninguno va en su contra.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Madre mía compañeros, a media hora del debut de los leones indomables!!!!!! 


Hoy juegan dos de las favoritas, Camerún y Korea!!!!


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

Aristóteles dijo:


>



Ostras, que manada de puercas de mierda!!!!

Ya estamos otra vez con la piara periodística metiendo mierda a la selección. Pues ojo que todos estos asquerosos están en nómina de Florentino el MAFIAS.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía compañeros, a media hora del debut de los leones indomables!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hoy juegan dos de las favoritas, Camerún y Korea!!!!



Los leones rugen !!!  


Tenemos ONCE DE SUIZA: *Sommer, Widmer, Akanji, Elvedi; Ricardo Rodríguez, Freuler, Xhaka; Sow, Rubén Vargas, Shaqiri y Embolo.





*



XI DE CAMERÚN

* Rigobert Song sale con 4-5-1: *Onana; Fai, N’Koulou, Castelletto, Tolo; Zambo Anguissa, Oum Gouet, Hongla, Mbeumo, Toko Ekambi; Choupo-Moting.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Los leones rugen !!!
> 
> 
> Tenemos ONCE DE SUIZA: *Sommer, Widmer, Akanji, Elvedi; Ricardo Rodríguez, Freuler, Xhaka; Sow, Rubén Vargas, Shaqiri y Embolo.
> ...



Ojo a Castelleto y a choupo


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía compañeros, a media hora del debut de los leones indomables!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hoy juegan dos de las favoritas, Camerún y Korea!!!!



Juega Roger Milla?


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía compañeros, a media hora del debut de los leones indomables!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hoy juegan dos de las favoritas, Camerún y Korea!!!!



Un histórico de los mundiales Camerún, lo que pasa es que yo no tengo puta idea de quien juega ni como lo llevan. Yo supongo que todas estas selecciones siguen siendo débiles, cualquier futbolista que despunte se lo traen para Europa y consigue la nacionalidad rápido.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Una cámara oculta en una oficina de Japón capta la reacción al remontar a Alemania: una escena de otro planeta*

La selección japonesa firmó una remontada impecable ante Alemania. Una hazaña de gran magnitud que en todo el país celebraron con la mesura que les carazcteriza.


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Aristóteles dijo:


>



Cuñadismo deportivo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ya veremos el domingo si hay suicidios en masa de la gente de este hilo



Aún cagandola solo habría que ganar a Japón...


----------



## Glebadepus (24 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Cuñadismo deportivo.



Que asco el olor a brumel de buena mañana


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Los leones rugen !!!
> 
> 
> Tenemos ONCE DE SUIZA: *Sommer, Widmer, Akanji, Elvedi; Ricardo Rodríguez, Freuler, Xhaka; Sow, Rubén Vargas, Shaqiri y Embolo.
> ...



Pues diría que hay más africanos en Suiza


----------



## vayaquesi (24 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Estas fechas hacen este mundial completamente impredecible. Siempre de toda la puta vida te llegaban los futbolistas cansados y medio cascados a las concentraciones en Mayo. Con las competiciones de club recien terminadas y un calendario de locura toda la temporada. Si llegabas a cuartos estaban la mitad lesionados y el resto reventados y con ganas de irse de vacaciones.
> Este mundial no, la España que he visto hoy era una puta máquina con los tios frescos y a plena potencia. Lo que me extraña es el resto de selecciones, Argentina, Alemania o Belgica, que han jugado fatal.



Totalmente de acuerdo. España históricamente por estas fechas en fase de clasificación suele hacer muy buenos partidos, como por ejemplo el 9-0 a Austria en su día, lo que pasa es que es lo que dices, en junio pues como que era distinto el estado de forma. Sin embargo ahora vamos a ver cómo va este mundial.

De hecho para ser sinceros NUNCA he visto a España tan superior a un rival en un Mundial. Quizá en 2006 cuando se ganó 4-0 a Ucrania en el primer partido, siendo Ucrania un poco mejor, pero tampoco mucho, que la actual Costa Rica. En la Euro de 2012 a Irlanda le metió 4-0, pero es que lo de ayer, y eso que yo pensaba que la cosa estaría sobre el 3-0, tal como vi partido pensé que España le podía meter 8, y aunque al final fueron 7, insisto en que es la primera vez que veo a España tan superior a un rival en un mundial.

Aun así esto no ha hecho más que empezar, y a un partido puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Y de la mía compañero, que años aquellos del Rigobert dandolo todo....


----------



## eltonelero (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Una cámara oculta en una oficina de Japón capta la reacción al remontar a Alemania: una escena de otro planeta*
> 
> La selección japonesa firmó una remontada impecable ante Alemania. Una hazaña de gran magnitud que en todo el país celebraron con la mesura que les carazcteriza.




Pues a mi me parece la reacción normal.

Están en el curro y porque gane su pais no les van a dar paga extra ni bajar impuestos. Se ponen contentos y ya.
Lo gilipollesco es el nivel de España que nos están todo el dia sodomizando y porque gane la selección un partido parezca que somos los mejores del mundo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece la reacción normal.
> 
> Están en el curro y porque gane su pais no les van a dar paga extra ni bajar impuestos. Se ponen contentos y ya.
> Lo gilipollesco es el nivel de España que nos están todo el dia sodomizando y porque gane la selección un partido parezca que somos los mejores del mundo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Cuidado con onana


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Aún cagandola solo habría que ganar a Japón...



Prefiero no perder contra Alemania, te aseguras que con un empate ante Japón pasas. Si pudiera ser segunda ya sería la hostia, pero bueno, no nos vamos a poner a especular habiendo ganado sólo un partido.

Por cierto, ayer vi por la noche el partido, no en directo, a cachos, y *AUSENCIO *me gustó. Tampoco es que fuera el mejor del partido ni mucho menos, pero joder, no estuvo mal.

No sé lo que se hará en este mundial, pero *LE *está sentando las bases de un buen equipo, no? Primero lo ha organizado y ahora parece que con la manera de jugar que tienen, también se puede ser ofensivo.



eltonelero dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece la reacción normal.
> 
> Están en el curro y porque gane su pais no les van a dar paga extra ni bajar impuestos. Se ponen contentos y ya.
> Lo gilipollesco es el nivel de España que nos están todo el dia sodomizando y porque gane la selección un partido parezca que somos los mejores del mundo...



No sé, la verdac, hay de todo. Ayer me vino uno a decir el resultado, estaba yo en mi oficina que da a la calle, y para no entrar y molestarme (aunque yo ya sabía el resultado porque no pude contenerme y os leí por aquí), puso pulgar en alto, luego puño cerrado bien fuerte como muestra de alegría, y en cinco segundos ya tenía hecho el trámite.

Le dije que pasara si ganábamos y jugábamos bien, como me vio con trabajo, aunque casi era la hora de cerrar, cuando pasó, ya ni se quedó a decir nada. También hay mucha gente seria en este país.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Hombre si está nuestro amigo ciclado con enanismo de la euro,


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Xaqa - Xaqiri siempre en mi equipo...

Y aunque no juegue. También Muriqi el del Mallorca.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Jajajajaja el castelleto va sin empujar a la gente


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

El boludo de mi curro dice que fue partidazo de España y que en argentina están diciendo que no se quieren cruzar con nosotros ni en sus peores sueños porque están muertos


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Todos para dentro*


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. España históricamente por estas fechas en fase de clasificación suele hacer muy buenos partidos, como por ejemplo el 9-0 a Austria en su día, lo que pasa es que es lo que dices, en junio pues como que era distinto el estado de forma. Sin embargo ahora vamos a ver cómo va este mundial.
> 
> De hecho para ser sinceros NUNCA he visto a España tan superior a un rival en un Mundial. Quizá en 2006 cuando se ganó 4-0 a Ucrania en el primer partido, siendo Ucrania un poco mejor, pero tampoco mucho, que la actual Costa Rica. En la Euro de 2012 a Irlanda le metió 4-0, pero es que lo de ayer, y eso que yo pensaba que la cosa estaría sobre el 3-0, tal como vi partido pensé que España le podía meter 8, y aunque al final fueron 7, insisto en que es la primera vez que veo a España tan superior a un rival en un mundial.
> 
> Aun así esto no ha hecho más que empezar, y a un partido puede pasar cualquier cosa.



Yo veo a España como un rival muy complicado visto lo de ayer, pero el partido contra Alemania será muy esclarecedor del nível que tenemos realmente. Veremos...


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Cómo creéis que va a quedar la samba contra serbia? Espero que se lleven también una cura de humildad aunque creo que van a ganar por 4 mínimo


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que le acaban de hacer un penalty a un camerunés.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (24 Nov 2022)

obviando los rivales, a España ayer le vi mas recursos y lucidez que a Inglaterra v Iran o Francia contra Australia. SI Luis 'Siempre le sobra un regate'' Enrique consigue que haya un nivel de tension y de ganas, a Alemania tambien la atropellara un tren el domingo.


----------



## lamamadelamama (24 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Cómo creéis que va a quedar la samba contra serbia? Espero que se lleven también una cura de humildad aunque creo que van a ganar por 4 mínimo



brasil se los va a comer. Con argentina había expectativas altas, aunque irrealistas, por el deseo de que messi tenga un mundial, pero son un puto equipo de viejos y la mitad malos. Pero brasil tiene buenos jugadores y mucho chaval


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2022)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> brasil se los va a comer. Con argentina había expectativas altas, aunque irrealistas, por el deseo de que messi tenga un mundial, pero son un puto equipo de viejos y la mitad malos. Pero brasil tiene buenos jugadores y mucho chaval



Ah qué recuerdos del milinkovic savic que por hacer un partido decente en el mundial 2018 ya pedían un gritón de euros por el..


----------



## eltonelero (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Todos para dentro*



A ver, Costa Rica....
Veremos que pasa en un Alemania vs Costa Rica o en un España vs Costa Rica.

Si Alemania gana con un resultado normal a Costa Rica(plan 3-1 o 2-0) y luego contra Alemania jugamos bien pues si, la gente se puede meter en la cueva.


----------



## Fausto1880 (24 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Qué cantidad de minipaíses de juguete.



Es lo que viene bien a las potencias y a las grandes familias.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*JAPÓN vs. ALEMANIA*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2022)

Lo que decía si España tuviera un 50%de acierto en tiros todo serían goleadas .


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Madre mía qué partido....


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Nov 2022)

Alemania jugó 70 min a un gran nivel, tocando, directos y tirando a puerta,

simplemente les metieron un gol y después les temblaron las piernas,

estas cosas pasan,
(en el 2014 España pudo terminar el primer tiempo con 3-0, muy superiores, pero marcó de puta chorra Van Persie y a pechear)

perfectamente Alemania puede ganar a España,

Ojo a Serbia, a ver qué traen los brazucas.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía qué partido....



Si, en dos palabras im presionante, 0-0


----------



## Mariano24 (24 Nov 2022)

Serbia puede dar la sorpresa contra Brasil


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Las cábalas 

Si se pierde contra Alemania, hay que ganar sí o sí a Japón 
Si se empata, con un empate contra Japón listos. Incluso perdiendo contra Japón si Alemania no nos gana el average contra CR 
Si se gana a Alemania, en el último partido, España puede jugar incluso a perder para quedar segunda si eso le favorece en los cruces


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Carragher: “Pedri es el mejor jugador del Mundial...”*

El ex del Liverpool elogia al centrocampista español después del partidazo que hizo en la goleada ante Costa Rica.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> El boludo de mi curro dice que fue partidazo de España y que en argentina están diciendo que no se quieren cruzar con nosotros ni en sus peores sueños porque están muertos



Dile al boludo de tu curro, que tranquilo que el 90% de las simulaciones, deja a Argentina sin clasificarse para octavos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si, en dos palabras im presionante, 0-0



Los africanos se topan con los piqueros suizos...y luego nos criticaron por ganarles a los penales


----------



## Nomeimporta (24 Nov 2022)

Alguien tiene algún link por ahí??
Gracias de antemano


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Alguien tiene algún link por ahí??
> Gracias de antemano



Has mirado en la web de la televisión pública de Camerún?


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (24 Nov 2022)

Un arabe va a estar minimo en octavos, si no en cuartos...no sé por qué pero en los ultimos mundiales los paises proximos geograricamente al pais donde se organiza llega lejos,

Caso de 2014 los ticos a cuartos, colombia cuartos,

Caso 2010 Ghana a cuartos

Caso Rusia 2018 la propia rusoa y Sverige a cuartos

Caso 2006: casi todas la europeas hasta semis fra, por , ale ita

Caso 2002: basura infecta d corea y hasta los propios japos llegaron a octavos


Caso 1998: la nueva croacia y los rumanos

Caso 1994: los mexicamos pasarom la primera fase


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Goooooooooooool de los suizos, de momento los leones poco muerden


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Gol de un camerunés contra Camerún, y no ha sido en propia puerta.


----------



## The Replicant (24 Nov 2022)

se han pensado que era de los suyos y lo han dejado rematar solo

taluecs


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Está claro ¿no?*


----------



## Euron G. (24 Nov 2022)

Bueno señores, ayer acertamos la apuesta de Bélgica gana al descanso/gana al final, que se pagaba *@2.2*
El martes acertamos Francia, +2 goles, +6 corners en todo el partido *@2.75*
Hoy ya van tarde pero aposté a Camerún/Empate *@2*

Empate/Korea del Sur se paga* @2* y el primer gol del partido de Korea *@3.1*

En Portugal-Ghana veo una interesante, cada equipo saca 3 o más corners y cada equipo termina con mínimo una tarjeta *@2.1*
Y luego una flipadita pero que podría ser, cada equipo tira dos o más veces a puerta en cada parte *@8.5*

El de Brasil tengo que estudiarlo aún.

EDITO con lo que he acertado y lo que no. Voy a estudiar los de mañana.


----------



## Zarpa (24 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Alemania jugó 70 min a un gran nivel, tocando, directos y tirando a puerta,
> 
> simplemente les metieron un gol y después les temblaron las piernas,
> 
> ...



La clave fue el portero no que les temblaran las piernas hasta el final fueron a ganar. Honda el portero parecía Benji. hasta el gol de Alemania es regalo suyo. El portero también juega a algunos se les olvida y luego dicen que el Madrid no merecía la Copa de Europa y tal.


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Está claro ¿no?*


----------



## esBlackpill.com (24 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Que pesados que sois tronco.
> Que nos suda la polla a quién lleve. Que vamos con España.
> Sois unos putos brasas de verdad.
> Llorar? Eso es cosa vuestra.



Tu no, pero llorar se ha llorado muchisimo, no hagas ver que no, porque no cuela.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (24 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Balde el mejor lateral izquierdo de España. Claro que sí. Y DEL MUNDO.
> 
> ES MEJOR QUE ROBERTO CARLOS
> 
> ...



Y acto seguido comentas esto.... Jaja madre mía. Dime algun lateral español o de La Liga en mejor forma va. Venga.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (24 Nov 2022)

Son estadísticas impresionantes, como si el equipo rival hubiese sido la selección española femenina. Pero lo de los 1045 pases es de otro planeta, teniendo en cuenta que un partido dura 90+ minutos, y se supone que juegan dos equipos


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Son estadísticas impresionantes, como si el equipo rival hubiese sido la selección española femenina. Pero lo de los 1045 pases es de otro planeta, teniendo en cuenta que un partido dura 90+ minutos, y se supone que juegan dos equipos



Contra Rusia también hubo +1000 pases y acabaron 1-1

Estamos de subidón, pero tampoco hay que fliparse


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Pufffff sorpreson en la copa davis cuartos de final Italia Usa, acaba de ganar los italianos el primer punto de la eliminatoria 1-0, se esta jugando en la capital de la costa del sol, Malaga. Ya que no han ido al mundial de furbo, pueden ganar el de tenis


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

lo que acaba de despejar un suizo en el corner del área de Camerún 

asi luego se pierden los partidos perdonando


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*La que se le vino encima a Keylor*


----------



## Leer (24 Nov 2022)

Se ha formado un caldo de cultivo perfecto para que la selección se de un hostión de época. No creo que sea en fase de grupos, pero ojo con los octavos.

No olvidéis estas palabras para dentro de 10 días.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Nov 2022)

Si España gana a Japon será campeona de grupo al 90% aunque hubiera perdido con Alemania.


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Cómo creéis que va a quedar la samba contra serbia? Espero que se lleven también una cura de humildad aunque creo que van a ganar por 4 mínimo



A mi Brasil me parece un equipo que por nombres es potentísimo, pero que como otros con el asunto del brazalete gay está a otras cosas, como la samba, hacer vídeos en el vestuario bailando y cosas así...o esa sensación dan

les pasa un poco como a los argentinos: van de sobraos a los torneos y venden la piel antes de haberlo cazado y luego vienen los aymadremias y los llantos

Supongo que vencerán a Serbia porque aunque lucharán son peores. Pero lo mejor en un mundial que le puede pasar a todo el mundo es que Brasil se crea campeón sin bajar del bus


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (24 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Contra Rusia también hubo +1000 pases y acabaron 1-1
> 
> Estamos de subidón, pero tampoco hay que fliparse



Todos recordamos aquel México-Portugal, de España en Rusia. Ahora es lo mismo pero jugando al fútbol


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

No nos flipemos con lo de Costa Rica que a Malta le metimos 12


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Ghana ‘rebautiza’ a Iñaki Williams*

Iñaki Williams concedió una entrevista a The Athletic en la que explica su llegada a la selección africana, su nuevo apodo y su partido más deseado ante España.


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Nov 2022)

Otros que quiero que pierdan son los uruguayos,

que son como los argentinos, pero más limpios.

Son unos putos brasas con sus dos mundiales de mierda de cuando los dinosaurios,

y estoy hasta los cojones de "Valverde, papá",

lleva media temporada a buen nivel y ya parece que es Zidane,

para colmo los hijosdeputas van a poner a Araujo que está medio jodido y se lo van a terminar de cargar.

GO KOREA


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A mi Brasil me parece un equipo que por nombres es potentísimo, pero que como otros con el asunto del brazalete gay está a otras cosas, como la samba, hacer vídeos en el vestuario bailando y cosas así...o esa sensación dan
> 
> les pasa un poco como a los argentinos: van de sobraos a los torneos y venden la piel antes de haberlo cazado y luego vienen los aymadremias y los llantos
> 
> Supongo que vencerán a Serbia porque aunque lucharán son peores. Pero lo mejor en un mundial que le puede pasar a todo el mundo es que Brasil se crea campeón sin bajar del bus



Y lloran cuando pierden


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Otros que quiero que pierdan son los uruguayos,
> 
> que son como los argentinos, pero más limpios.
> 
> ...



Cuidado con son en ese partido, se quiere ir del toten, un último contrato grande.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

6 min de descuento, q poco


----------



## Th89 (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A mi Brasil me parece un equipo que por nombres es potentísimo, pero que como otros con el asunto del brazalete gay está a otras cosas, como la samba, hacer vídeos en el vestuario bailando y cosas así...o esa sensación dan
> 
> les pasa un poco como a los argentinos: van de sobraos a los torneos y venden la piel antes de haberlo cazado y luego vienen los aymadremias y los llantos
> 
> Supongo que vencerán a Serbia porque aunque lucharán son peores. Pero lo mejor en un mundial que le puede pasar a todo el mundo es que Brasil se crea campeón sin bajar del bus



Pues aquí en la patria estamos cometiendo el mismo error.

Lees los diarios deportivos y parece que hemos inventado el fútbol y vamos a ganar sin bajarnos del bus.

Yo soy el primero que me rio de brasileros y argentinos, pero estamos haciendo lo mismo.

La escoria periodística es el puto cáncer de este país.


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Nov 2022)

Suiza imitando a españa descaradamente


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Alguien tiene algún link por ahí??
> Gracias de antemano



A ver te pongo en contacto con @Charo afgana para que te dé unos enlaces

Charo este es amigo mio pásale unos enlaces


----------



## cebollo (24 Nov 2022)

El problema de Brasil es que es titular Thiago Silva por galones y es más viejo que Ramos. Si se atrevieran a sentarle y sacar a Militao mejorarían en defensa.

Una defensa con el actual Thiago Silva y con Danilo no es seria.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Nov 2022)

qué Br0000talidac el Suiza-Camerún
queremos otros 28 minutos de añadido, que no acabe nunca


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El problema de Brasil es que es titular Thiago Silva por galones y es más viejo que Ramos. Si se atrevieran a sentarle y sacar a Militao mejorarían en defensa.
> 
> Una defensa con el actual Thiago Silva y con Danilo no es seria.



Cierto
militao ahora mismo está entre los 3 tops del mundo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Alemania jugó 70 min a un gran nivel, tocando, directos y tirando a puerta,
> 
> simplemente les metieron un gol y después les temblaron las piernas,
> 
> ...



Bueno en 2014 mala señal era ver a todos menos a costa sudando a chorros en el 35 de la primera parte....que memorias de ese partido costa solo contra 5 centrales mientras los demás se quedaban en el centro del campo dando rondos...


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Alguien tiene algún link por ahí??
> Gracias de antemano



Esas dos web rulan






Switzerland Vs Cameroon Live Stream | FBStreams - FBStream


Watch Switzerland Vs Cameroon stream online on FBStream. Here how you can watch all the match action for Switzerland Vs Cameroon. FB stream for Switzerland Vs Cameroon quality stream on mobile and desktop.




tm.fbstream.tv










Jeinz Macias


En Jeinz Macias encontrarás todo sobre el fútbol nacional e internacional, podrás seguir a los partidos de los equipos más importantes del mundo.




re.jeinzmacias.net


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A ver te pongo en contacto con @Charo afgana para que te dé unos enlaces
> 
> Charo este es amigo mio pásale unos enlaces



Barullo podias copiar los enlaces que se van poniendo en el hilo en el primer post tuyo de la primera pagina y la gente ya va alli directo. Todos los dias hay alguien pidiendo


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Barullo podias copiar los enlaces que se van poniendo en el hilo en el primer post tuyo de la primera pagina y la gente ya va alli directo. Todos los dias hay alguien pidiendo



Mejor que se busquen la vida a lo largo del hilo porque hay muchos enlaces y son unos vagos que no miran

al de ayer me dió pena y le rescaté el mensaje que estaba perdido entre muchos y no le había hecho caso nadie, y a este de ahora se lo he rescatado también porque es amiguete del Aleti, pero vamos que soy el padre de nadie tampoco.

Es que si haces eso que propones resulta agotador y no ves ni los partidos, que ya posteando y leyendo te pierdes bastante por cierto. Y la peña además es muy desagradecida como el de ayer


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Poned el gif de mad Heidi de los suizos reventandole la cabeza a uno de Camerún


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

He visto un lateral derecho, un portero y un delantero camerunés bastante potables, pero en un equipo desangelado que se ha dedicado a pegar balonazos largos teniendo peloteros con talento para otra clase de soluciones. Suiza una puta mierda como siempre pero cabrones como ellos solos, el marcador ha podido terminar en 3 a 0 tranquilamente sin haber jugado una mierda. Testochem Chakiri cada vez más penoso, que asco le tengo a esta clase de futbolistas de laboratorio.


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Pues aquí en la patria estamos cometiendo el mismo error.
> 
> Lees los diarios deportivos y parece que hemos inventado el fútbol y vamos a ganar sin bajarnos del bus.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que no es lo mismo que con Brasil: esos sí que lanzan las campanas al vuelo y además se creen que están obligados a ganarlo.

Aqui como dice un forero más atrás ya hemos aprendido de hostias pasadas que el mundial se gana en la final y no en el primer partido con una selección tan pobre que yo pensaba que tenía más nivel, pero eso fué hace 8 años


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Leer dijo:


> Se ha formado un caldo de cultivo perfecto para que la selección se de un hostión de época. No creo que sea en fase de grupos, pero ojo con los octavos.
> 
> No olvidéis estas palabras para dentro de 10 días.



Otro Lotina... Alegría joder!


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Mejor que se busquen la vida a lo largo del hilo porque hay muchos enlaces y son unos vagos que no miran
> 
> al de ayer me dió pena y le rescaté el mensaje que estaba perdido entre muchos y no le había hecho caso nadie, y a este de ahora se lo he rescatado también porque es amiguete del Aleti, pero vamos que soy el padre de nadie tampoco.
> 
> Es que si haces eso que propones resulta agotador y no ves ni los partidos, que ya posteando y leyendo te pierdes bastante por cierto. Y la peña además es muy desagradecida como el de ayer



Ya lo se, algunos son muy desagradecidos, pero tampoco te pido que pongas todos, si no algunos enlaces, los que vaya podiendo, pero los hay muy vagos


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A mi Brasil me parece un equipo que por nombres es potentísimo, pero que como otros con el asunto del brazalete gay está a otras cosas, como la samba, hacer vídeos en el vestuario bailando y cosas así...o esa sensación dan
> 
> les pasa un poco como a los argentinos: van de sobraos a los torneos y venden la piel antes de haberlo cazado y luego vienen los aymadremias y los llantos
> 
> Supongo que vencerán a Serbia porque aunque lucharán son peores. Pero lo mejor en un mundial que le puede pasar a todo el mundo es que Brasil se crea campeón sin bajar del bus



Ver palmar a brasil hoy... Me gusta


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Vamos Korea!!


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Ya tenemos el once de Corea*: Seung-Gyu Kim; Moon-Hwan Kim, Min-Jae Kim, Young-Gwon Kim, Jin-Su Kim; In-Beom Hwang, Jung, Na; Jae-Sung Lee, Heung-min Son, Eui-Jo Hwang


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Vamos Korea!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271299



En todo buen hilo de futbol no deben de faltar fotos sugestivas de tias en pelotas para amenizar.

Este es un hilo de machos, aquí los maricones y las tias no entran, se agradece el aporte.


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Vamos Korea!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271299



Oooooooooooooooo


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

Uruguay siempre que ha presentado equipos de mierda en los mundiales, cuando ha tenido carencias en ataque por falta de delanteros, se han dedicado a dar patadas y a cerrarse atrás como nadie. Historicamente Uruguay es el equipo más cerdo de las copas del mundo.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Última llamada para subir al barco de Luis Padrique*


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Uruguay siempre que ha presentado equipos de mierda en los mundiales, cuando ha tenido carencias en ataque por falta de delanteros, se han dedicado a dar patadas y a cerrarse atrás como nadie. Historicamente Uruguay es el equipo más cerdo de las copas del mundo.



Han ganado algo en el siglo XXI?

Edit: copa américa 2011 y ya.


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Ya tenemos el once de Corea*: Seung-Gyu Kim; Moon-Hwan Kim, Min-Jae Kim, Young-Gwon Kim, Jin-Su Kim; In-Beom Hwang, Jung, Na; Jae-Sung Lee, Heung-min Son, Eui-Jo Hwang



Godín todavía titular y veo que ya tienen portero nuevo y ya no ponen a Muslera que además de malo era argentino tócate los cojones

Y Suárez en punta y Cavani banquillo

de los coreanos no conozco a nadie


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Han ganado algo en el siglo XXI?



En el 2011 ganaron la Copa América por 15ª vez.


----------



## t_chip (24 Nov 2022)

Aristóteles dijo:


>



?Que cojones hacemos hablando en este hilo del puto Madrid, attencionwhore?

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (24 Nov 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Y acto seguido comentas esto.... Jaja madre mía. Dime algun lateral español o de La Liga en mejor forma va. Venga.



Gayá
García el del Rayo.
El del Gerona.
Nacho.
Marcos Alonso

y seguro que me dejo alguno.

Pero vamos, que seguramente me equivoque y sea una mezcla de Alves y Cafú. Como todo negrito que debuta con BARSA.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> de los coreanos no conozco a nadie



Son es uno de los 10 mejores delanteros del mundo sin despeinarse y pichichi de la Premier el año pasado.

Tampoco te lo tienes que currar mucho, eh.


----------



## HienaHabitual (24 Nov 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> ?Que cojones hacemos hablando en este hilo del puto Madrid, attencionwhore?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Ese es un pvto spammer que esta siempre floodeando con los crimenes que ha habido en Madrid porque le molesta que se ghable mal de Barcelona. Ignore e basta, a los svbnormales que los aguanten en su casa.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Nov 2022)

Ay, qué nervios por el debut de Kim, Lee y Park
del k-pop al fúpbol. Unos renacentistas estos coreanos


----------



## Snowball (24 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Otro Lotina... Alegría joder!



Que peña más amargá

Con lo que mola entrar hoy al trabajo y que un gabacho te de la enhorabuena por el partido de ayer... y que tu compañero alemán evite el tema del fútbol riéndose...

En fin, cosas de España y sus españoles


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Son es uno de los 10 mejores delanteros del mundo sin despeinarse y pichichi de la Premier el año pasado.
> 
> Tampoco te lo tienes que currar mucho, eh.



Pues no le tenía en ese concepto de ser de los 10 mejores y tampoco me había fijado en que estaba


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Bueno vamos a ver los Koreanos, Son es un jugador muy top y lleva una mascara....


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Nov 2022)

hostias, que lo de pichichi de la premier es verdad 
grande Son


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues no le tenía en ese concepto de ser de los 10 mejores y tampoco me había fijado en que estaba



Busca en Youtube un gol que le metió al Burnley.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Ir con Corea debería estar tipificado como delito de sedición

Solo tendría un pase si fuera Best Korea


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ir con Corea debería estar tipificado como delito de sedición
> 
> Solo tendría un pase si fuera Best Korea



por mi tanto coreanos como uruguashos como si se la machacan con dos piedras


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Nov 2022)

Esta mas lleno el estadio para ver a esta gente que ver españita


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Nov 2022)

La camiseta de la peor corea mola


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Godín todavía titular y veo que ya tienen portero nuevo y ya no ponen a Muslera que además de malo era argentino tócate los cojones
> 
> Y Suárez en punta y Cavani banquillo
> 
> de los coreanos no conozco a nadie



Fijate en las caras de los coreanos, me parecen todos iguales


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Nov 2022)

De corea solo conozco a Son el que juega en la premier


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Fijate en las caras de los coreanos, me parecen todos iguales



El arroz.
ojos como grano de arroz


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (24 Nov 2022)

España bate el récord de pases correctos en un Mundial


El equipo de Luis Enrique alcanzó la mejor marca de toques correctos en una Copa del Mundo en la furiosa goleada por 7-0 ante Costa Rica.




www.google.com


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Nov 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> La camiseta de la peor corea mola



Digo mola
mola muchísimo 
es Nike


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Nov 2022)

Vamos Korea,

buenas pelis y chortinas.


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Nov 2022)

Ya están los urujuacho dando leña


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Ya están los urujuacho dando leña



Es su ADN


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Nov 2022)

Hay un koreano andaluz, se llama "Guan".


----------



## Andr3ws (24 Nov 2022)

Mucho ojo, me dicen que Calopez se ha pedido el dia libre para ver si pierde Kor. 
Ha puesto velitas a San Fede Valverde.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (24 Nov 2022)

A Uruguay también le tenéis manía?
A mí me caen bien. Son jugadores que quieres en tu equipo.
A no ser que te guste jugar como un gay


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*No recordaba tan mal a Keylor*


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> A Uruguay también le tenéis manía?
> A mí me caen bien. Son jugadores que quieres en tu equipo.
> A no ser que te guste jugar como un gay


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues no le tenía en ese concepto de ser de los 10 mejores y tampoco me había fijado en que estaba



Joder barullo menudo futbolero, el cabron lleva tres años a un nivel de cojones, técnica, rapidez y gol, es la estrella del tótem por delante de Keane y te aseguro que no es troll lo que digo.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> A Uruguay también le tenéis manía?
> A mí me caen bien. Son jugadores que quieres en tu equipo.
> A no ser que te guste jugar como un gay



Es de los paises latinos que mejores me caen


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *No recordaba tan mal a Keylor*



Esta con marcelo


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Guapa camiseta de korea


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Uruguay que es la tercera grande de Sudamérica va a caer contra korea


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Nov 2022)

A Godin ya se le ve el cartón,

tiene el mantecao en la coronilla.

* Debería fichar por el Galatasaray


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Embolo protagoniza una de las imágenes del Mundial: su inédita celebración está dando la vuelta al mundo*

El jugador suizo anotó el gol de la victoria frente a Suiza y esta fue su celebración


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Nov 2022)

Corea parece mejor que Japón


----------



## t_chip (24 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


>



Joder...no conocía esta canción.

!Todo un poeta yéndose de bareta con la tía Enriqueta!



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder barullo menudo futbolero, el cabron lleva tres años a un nivel de cojones, técnica, rapidez y gol, es la estrella del tótem por delante de Keane y te aseguro que no es troll lo que digo.



No lo tengo como un grande lo siento

También Güiza hace años fué pichichi en la liga española y no creo que en foros ingleses se hablará mucho de él.

Simplemente hay jugadores que llaman la atención y otros no tanto aunque sean buenos que no lo dudo


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Nov 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Joder...no conocía esta canción.
> 
> !Todo un poeta yéndose de bareta con la tía Enriqueta!
> 
> ...



Fue un clásico,

si Chimo Bayo fuera alemán lo pondrían al nivel de Front 242.

(Aunque cantara las mismas gilipolleces  )


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No lo tengo como un grande lo siento
> 
> También Güiza hace años fué pichichi en la liga española y no creo que en foros ingleses se hablará mucho de él.
> 
> Simplemente hay jugadores que llaman la atención y otros no tanto aunque sean buenos que no lo dudo



Joder macho comparar a guiza con este....mala comparación.
Este tío es top pero de verdad, respecto a conocerle, son es mundialmente conocido, a guiza le conocían en su casa. 
Va so que independientemente de que sean o no pichichis el Koreano es muy bien futbolista


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Nov 2022)

Todavía juega Cáceres?

Menudo paquete, 13 partidos jugó con el Barça.


----------



## t_chip (24 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si España gana a Japon será campeona de grupo al 90% aunque hubiera perdido con Alemania.



La clave de esto es el siguiente partido de España. Si ganamos a Alemania, el primer puesto lo tenemos hecho, Alemania a la puta calle, y los japos contra nosotros se dejan palmar para pillar el segundo y no enseñar sus cartas, o les empatamos y ganamos por gol average general.

Si empatamos con los alemanes nos jugamos el primero con Japón en el siguiente partido.

Si perdemos contra Alemania, Japón ya estaría clasificada ganando a CR, lo que se le supone, y nos jugaríamos la clasificación en el partido de Japón, que ya no se jugaría nada y no nos lo pondría difícil, ahorrando fuerzas y tarjetas.

Lo suyo es ganar a Alemania y despreocuparse, para llegar descansados mental y físicamente a los octavos.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Tensión en Bélgica: "No somos niños del coro..."*

La discusión entre De Bruyne y Alderweireld marca la resaca belga. Thibaut Courtois sigue a un nivel excepcional y Hazard no influyó en ataque.


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Nov 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> La clave de esto es el siguiente partido de España. Si ganamos a Alemania, el primer puesto lo tenemos hecho, Alemania a la puta calle, y los japos contra nosotros se dejan palmar para pillar el segundo y no enseñar sus cartas, o les empatamos y ganamos por gol average general.
> 
> Si empatamos con los alemanes nos jugamos el primero con Japón en el siguiente partido.
> 
> ...



No tengo yo claro que japon le gane a Costa Rica


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Corea parece mejor que Japón



Y que Uruguay...aunque es una conclusión de ver 10 minutos de partido...


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

UUUUY!!!...

Estos cerdos leyendanegristas masones se alegran cuando pierde España. Espero que ganen los chinos.


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y que Uruguay...aunque es una conclusión de ver 10 minutos de partido...



Tienen otro orden táctico y presionan con vista


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Tienen otro orden táctico y presionan con vista



No se...yo veo ahí mucho jugador habilidosito con la pelota...les pasa lo mismo que a sus primos japoneses,no pueden imponerse por fuerza y eso lo hace siempre todo más difícil...


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Buenooooo USA empata a uno contra Italia en los cuartos de final de la Copa Davis de tenis que se esta jugando en la capital de la Costa del Sol (Malaga), se la van a jugar en el dobles quien accede a semis.


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No se...yo veo ahí mucho jugador habilidosito con la pelota...les pasa lo mismo que a sus primos japoneses,no pueden imponerse por fuerza y eso lo hace siempre todo más difícil...



Bueno, lo que tienen es que corren mucho y muy rápidos además.
lo de enanos no pasa nada, fíjate españa, al final el centro de gravedad bajo te hace más habilidoso.
lo bueno es que tienen a son que es un crack y en cualquier balon tonto té puede hacer un lío


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenooooo USA empata a uno contra Italia en los cuartos de final de la Copa Davis de tenis que se esta jugando en la capital de la Costa del Sol (Malaga), se la van a jugar en el dobles quien accede a semis.



Pero a quién coño le importa la copa Davis?  con respect...

Ojo,no es ya porque sea tenis en un hilo del mundial de fútbol,que si fuera un GS pues aún,pero la puta copa Davis?


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Godiiiiin al palo, joeeee lleva haciendolo toda la vida rematar de cabeza en un corner y nadie lo detiene


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Nov 2022)

Luis Suárez es un muerto de cuidado. Entiendo que lo lleves a una concentración de 26 e incluso que lo saques 15-20 minutos si las cosas vienen mal dadas, pero ya más es pegarte un tiro en el pie.

O un mordisco en el hombro.


----------



## t_chip (24 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> No tengo yo claro que japon le gane a Costa Rica



Con la inyección de moral que tienen que tener ahora mismo los japos como nos descuidemos nos ganan incluso a nosotros.

Otra cosa es que luego paguen el derroche físico en octavos o cuartos.

En estas competiciones tan cortas y con tanto en juego, sin tiempo de arreglar nada, el como empieces es vital.

Los japos ya se han, prácticamente, garantizado el pase a octavos ganando a Alemania, al revés que los alemanes, que tienen por delante dos partidos a cara de perro con obligación de ganar ambos y la moral por los suelos.


Todo esto, por supuesto es teoría. Luego que la pelotita entre o no es cuestión, muchas veces, de suerte.

Pero para llegar lejos es básico tener partidos fáciles hasta llegar a cuartos o así, para llegar en condiciones, 
!aunque en este mundial en noviembre a saber!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Nov 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Con la inyección de moral que tienen que tener ahora mismo los japos como nos descuidemos nos ganan incluso a nosotros.
> 
> Otra cosa es que luego paguen el derroche físico en octavos o cuartos.
> 
> ...



Al final los equipos que corren mucho son complicados, no los cansas nunca eso si
Costa Rica debe hacer por lo menos un buen partido de 3 y a Alemania no creo que le gane


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero a quién coño le importa la copa Davis?  con respect...
> 
> Ojo,no es ya porque sea tenis en un hilo del mundial de fútbol,que si fuera un GS pues aún,pero la puta copa Davis?



Joe pues ayer estuvimos aqui varios foreros comentando el España Croacia de la Davis, hay gente que le gusta (perdimos 2-0  se noto no jugar ni con Nadal ni Alcaraz). Pero si, el torneo desde que lo cogio el geri con Kosmos se lo ha cargao, antes molaba mas en mi opinion.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

Uruguay es un equipo de gitanos y quillacos tatuados con pintas chungas.

Por cierto, al que acompaña al comentarista en mierdostar+ lo estrangulaba con placer. Es el típico enterao que en lugar de futbol está viendo baloncesto en su cabeza, todo estadísticas chorras para hacerse el listo. Y encima de vez en cuando suelta alguna palabreja anglo seudotécnica inventada como "timing" o "In Contest" que dan ganas de tenerlo al lado y soltarle dos bofetones.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Nov 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Si perdemos contra Alemania, Japón ya estaría clasificada ganando a CR, lo que se le supone, y nos jugaríamos la clasificación en el partido de Japón, que ya no se jugaría nada y no nos lo pondría difícil, ahorrando fuerzas y tarjetas.



No, hombre, si Japon gana a Costa Rica y nosotros palmamos contra Alemania, Japon puede quedar fuera perfectamebnte (ganamos a japon y Alemania gana a CR, y serian los goles, con lo que o Ale o Jap caen, y Jap es el que lo tendria peor)


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero a quién coño le importa la copa Davis?  con respect...
> 
> Ojo,no es ya porque sea tenis en un hilo del mundial de fútbol,que si fuera un GS pues aún,pero la puta copa Davis?



La Davis de antes molaba


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> La clave de esto es el siguiente partido de España. Si ganamos a Alemania, el primer puesto lo tenemos hecho, Alemania a la puta calle, y los japos contra nosotros se dejan palmar para pillar el segundo y no enseñar sus cartas, o les empatamos y ganamos por gol average general.
> 
> Si empatamos con los alemanes nos jugamos el primero con Japón en el siguiente partido.
> 
> ...



Pues aunque yo creo que hay que especular para ser segundos, la decoración ha cambiado tanto que ahora me parece que el domingo España debería ganar a Alemania y de esa forma echar a un candidato al titulo a la calle para no verlo por ejemplo en una hipotetica final. 

España tiene que hacer como ayer: no tener piedad y no hacer prisioneros, marcar cuantos más goles mejor y como decía Luis Aragonés en 2008 "si podemos machacar machacamos". Y con Alemania mucho más si se puede.

Además el efecto psicologico positivo en nuestro equipo y negativo en nuestros rivales sí que sería BROOTAL como dicen en el foro...

Y tambien de esta forma se tapaba la boca a todos los que en medios de comunicacion decían que Alemania llegaba a la final y España caia en cuartos, que por cierto son muchos los periodistas que decían esto


----------



## chomin (24 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Uruguay es un equipo de gitanos y quillacos tatuados con pintas chungas.
> 
> Por cierto, al que acompaña al comentarista en mierdostar+ lo estrangulaba con placer. Es el típico enterao que en lugar de futbol está viendo baloncesto en su cabeza, todo estadísticas chorras para hacerse el listo. Y encima de vez en cuando suelta alguna palabreja anglo seudotécnica inventada como "timing" o "In Contest" que dan ganas de tenerlo al lado y soltarle dos bofetones.



Eso me pasa a mi, no me he pillado el gol mundial, que cuesta míseros 20 pavos, no por rata, sino por no aguantar a los comentaristas españoles, prefiero verlo de gratis con los panchitos.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La Davis de antes molaba



Pues siii, de viernes a sabado, 5 partidos (4 de individules y 1 de dobles), el ambiente que habia, por equipos, desde octavos hasta la final, un mundial con los mejores paises participando


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues siii, de viernes a sabado, 5 partidos (4 de individules y 1 de dobles), el ambiente que habia, por equipos, desde octavos hasta la final, un mundial con los mejores paises participando



Sí, ir a 1-1 al dobles en la semi o en la final, con los woodies o Flach-Seguso al otro lado.

Tenia su gracia


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Nov 2022)

sí que molaba la davis antes, jugar contra USA y ponerle una pista más lenta que el caballo del malo a Sampras


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Noticia de ultima hora: Amancio Ortega de ZARA interesado en comprar el manchester united, y Apple tmb parece, a saber si es verdad


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> sí que molaba la davis antes, jugar contra USA y ponerle una pista más lenta que el caballo del malo a Sampras





Me has hecho descojonar, cabron


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> sí que molaba la davis antes, jugar contra USA y ponerle una pista más lenta que el caballo del malo a Sampras



Que recuerdos, a USA se la llevo una vez a Santander a tierra batida y que no tenia ni aeropuerto


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Nov 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Con la inyección de moral que tienen que tener ahora mismo los japos como nos descuidemos nos ganan incluso a nosotros.
> 
> Otra cosa es que luego paguen el derroche físico en octavos o cuartos.
> 
> ...



España hace bastante que no pierde un partido en una fase final. En los dos ultimos torneos hemos palmado a penaltys. 

Y en una fase de grupos de euro o mundial, lo ultimo es la tragada aquella criminal de De gea contra croacia en 2016.

Vamos, que nos puede ganar japon y alemania y enviarnos a casa, pero ganarle a España un partido facil no es.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (24 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Gayá
> García el del Rayo.
> El del Gerona.
> Nacho.
> ...



Jajajaja sí claro, venga merengón, ni tu te lo crees. "El del gerona".

El único, ÚNICO es Gayà, que esta lesionado. El único disputable.

Lo de Nacho supongo que es un chiste de mal gusto, y Marcos Alonso ha jugado los últimos partidos porque Balde esta jugando por la derecha al ser más polivalente, que igualmente NO es mejor ni de cerca.

Nacho jajajajaj NACHO jajajajja por dios, venga tío un poco de seriedad. Que ni juega en el Madrid.

Esque madre de dios.... Anda y tira anda. Tira tira...


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Diferentes tipos de portero*


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

Esta siendo un muy buen partido para ser de primera ronda.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

Eso es de ROJA.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Los bvenos partidos son como los rabocs, de nada sirve si no la metes


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> sí que molaba la davis antes, jugar contra USA y ponerle una pista más lenta que el caballo del malo a Sampras



Eso diselo a la Rusia de Kafelnikov.

En su final en moscu le pusieron tierra de la playa y Pistol Pete gano hasta el dobles. 

Esa y la de España en Argentina es de las mas brutales sacadas de rabo en una Davis.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Nov 2022)

nostamal el partido, en vez de querer arrancarme los dos HOGOS con cucharillas de postre sólo tengo ganas de arrancarme el izquierdo, que es por el que peor veo


----------



## fieraverde (24 Nov 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Jajajaja sí claro, venga merengón, ni tu te lo crees. "El del gerona".
> 
> El único, ÚNICO es Gayà, que esta lesionado. El único disputable.
> 
> ...



Nacho.

Nacho.


----------



## pandiella (24 Nov 2022)

luis suarez está gordo


----------



## esBlackpill.com (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues aunque yo creo que hay que especular para ser segundos, la decoración ha cambiado tanto que ahora me parece que el domingo España debería ganar a Alemania y de esa forma echar a un candidato al titulo a la calle para no verlo por ejemplo en una hipotetica final.
> 
> España tiene que hacer como ayer: no tener piedad y no hacer prisioneros, marcar cuantos más goles mejor y como decía Luis Aragonés en 2008 "si podemos machacar machacamos". Y con Alemania mucho más si se puede.
> 
> ...



Totalmente, además cuando te enfrentas a un equipo que lleva apalizando a todo el mundo generas un miedo y una dudas a la mínima que juegan en tu contra y a favor del "favorito".

Hay que ir a ganar todo con los máximos goles posibles y sin encajar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Madre mía las selecciones sudamericanas, una ganada por Arabia y la otra como siga así palma con Korea.....


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Los bvenos partidos son como los rabocs, de nada sirve si no la metes



Cuál sería el mejor 0-0 de la historia?


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues aunque yo creo que hay que especular para ser segundos, la decoración ha cambiado tanto que ahora me parece que el domingo España debería ganar a Alemania y de esa forma echar a un candidato al titulo a la calle para no verlo por ejemplo en una hipotetica final.
> 
> España tiene que hacer como ayer: no tener piedad y no hacer prisioneros, marcar cuantos más goles mejor y como decía Luis Aragonés en 2008 "si podemos machacar machacamos". Y con Alemania mucho más si se puede.
> 
> ...



Ninguna selección es lo más salvo Brasil que todavía nos queda por ver si pueden ir tan de sobrados, muy buen comienzo una selección emergente como Serbia para comprobarlo.

Para ganar un Mundial o al menos avanzar en el KO se deben prohibir las especulaciones y deben importar un carajo los cruces, hay que castrar a todo el que se ponga por delante.

Yo no veo nada especial en la Alemania de ahora comparada con la de siempre, robótica e impersonal. Dejando de lado la hazaña de los japos son muy abordables, depende más de nosotros y de imponer nuestro ritmo pasarles por encima. Lo que no debe ocurrir en ningún momento es dejarse llevar por el historial, repito que Alemania es muy muy prostituible actualmente, así como prácticamente todos menos Brasil, selección que si muestra su personalidad y solera me parece intratable, a ver si sopla el viento contrario y nos hacen una argentineta.


----------



## pandiella (24 Nov 2022)

menos mal. a ver cavani


----------



## esBlackpill.com (24 Nov 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Nacho.
> 
> Nacho.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271403



No si esque encima le he dicho: "el que haya tenido mejor rendimiento esta temporada". Que ya lo da menos pié a favoritismos. 

Y tiene los huevos tan gordos de decir "Nacho" que ni juega directamente. 

"Esque Balde va porque es del Barcelona" NO memo, Balde va porque es el mejor lateral español junto con Gaya, muy por delante de Jordi Alba incluso. Y si te jode, te rascas acomplejado. Y que el Madrid deje de fichar a Mamadous de Francia quizá habría más promesas españolas en el Real Madrid.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía las selecciones sudamericanas, una ganada por Arabia y la otra como siga así palma con Korea.....



Siempre queda Brasida, peor son las africanas con excepción de Francia no ha ganado ni una y la que queda es la del vasco Iñaki Williams


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Otro viejani


----------



## Snowball (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues aunque yo creo que hay que especular para ser segundos, la decoración ha cambiado tanto que ahora me parece que el domingo España *debería ganar a Alemania y de esa forma echar a un candidato al titulo a la calle para no verlo por ejemplo en una hipotetica final.*
> 
> España tiene que hacer como ayer: no tener piedad y no hacer prisioneros, marcar cuantos más goles mejor y como decía Luis Aragonés en 2008 "si podemos machacar machacamos". Y con Alemania mucho más si se puede.
> 
> ...



Seria un golpe brutal sobre la mesa.

En estas competiciones, de nada valen las supuestas cabalas, esas siempre vienen de forma aleatoria e inesperadas (para bien y para mal) Lo que SI vale es el HOY, y la imagen que proyectas ante los adversarios y la prensa. 

Ayer en la TV Suiza, a dia de ayer, los 3 mejores equipos eran para ellos España / Inglaterra / Francia (dependia el orden por los comentaristas) pero uno de ellos (eran 3) dijo que la mejor habia sido España (el unico comentarista que habia sido delantero titular hace años en la seleccion suiza) y se llenaba de elogios con nuestra seleccion. Decia que hoy en dia en el futbol moderno se habia olvidado la cuestion TECNICA, y que el fisico y el tactico estaba mas por encima en las prioridades de enseñanzas futbolisticas desde alevines.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Cuál sería el mejor 0-0 de la historia?



El Holanda - España del 2010


----------



## chomin (24 Nov 2022)

A los coreanos la victoria ayer de Japón casi les jodido más que a los Alemanes, por eso tienen que dejarse los huevos y ganar, no pueden ser menos que ellos


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Ninguna selección es lo más salvo Brasil que todavía nos queda por ver si pueden ir tan de sobrados, muy buen comienzo una selección emergente como Serbia para comprobarlo.
> 
> Para ganar un Mundial o al menos avanzar en el KO se deben prohibir las especulaciones y deben importar un carajo los cruces, hay que castrar a todo el que se ponga por delante.
> 
> Yo no veo nada especial en la Alemania de ahora comparada con la de siempre, robótica e impersonal. Dejando de lado la hazaña de los japos son muy abordables, depende más de nosotros y de imponer nuestro ritmo pasarles por encima. Lo que no debe ocurrir en ningún momento es dejarse llevar por el historial, repito que Alemania es muy muy prostituible actualmente, así como prácticamente todos menos Brasil, selección que si muestra su personalidad y solera me parece intratable, a ver si sopla el viento contrario y nos hacen una argentineta.



Potencialmente Brasil parece superior, pero hay que verlos en partido oficial fuera de la conmebol

Sobre todo porque contra equipos que manejan el balon con solvencia, salir con tres arriba y neymar en el medio directamente es un suicidio.

Supongo que aprenderian del 1 a 7 de alemania y contra los buenos seran casimiro y 10 mas.


----------



## ApartapeloS (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## esBlackpill.com (24 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Seria un golpe brutal sobre la mesa.
> 
> En estas competiciones, de nada valen las supuestas cabalas, esas siempre vienen de forma aleatoria e inesperadas (para bien y para mal) Lo que SI vale es el HOY, y la imagen que proyectas ante los adversarios y la prensa.
> 
> Ayer en la TV Suiza, a dia de ayer, los 3 mejores equipos eran para ellos España / Inglaterra / Francia (dependia el orden por los comentaristas) pero uno de ellos (eran 3) dijo que la mejor habia sido España (el unico comentarista que habia sido delantero titular hace años en la seleccion suiza) y se llenaba de elogios con nuestra seleccion. Decia que hoy en dia en el futbol moderno se habia olvidado la cuestion TECNICA, y que el fisico y el tactico estaba mas por encima en las prioridades de enseñanzas futbolisticas desde alevines.



Los suizos sí que saben.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

chomin dijo:


> A los coreanos la victoria ayer de Japón casi les jodido más que a los Alemanes, por eso tienen que dejarse los huevos y ganar, no pueden ser menos que ellos



Korea es la versión Chun de mierda de Japón


----------



## chomin (24 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Korea es la versión Chun de mierda de Japón



No lo sé, pero tienen un odio a los japos que no es normal


----------



## Zarpa (24 Nov 2022)

chomin dijo:


> No lo sé, pero tienen un odio a los japos que no es normal











Mujeres de consuelo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Un poco normal sí es.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

chomin dijo:


> No lo sé, pero tienen un odio a los japos que no es normal



Porque el gordo está siempre con los cohetes y el radio control


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Cade vez que el balón pasa por son ocurren cosas buenas


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Korea es la versión Chun de mierda de Japón



Korea es WOKE y comen ratas y Japon es Japon y comen tiburones


----------



## Edu Brock (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Snowball (24 Nov 2022)

Edu Brock dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1271425



higueputa



Joder solo estaba viendo la imagen sin bajar el raton y casi me da algo de la risa


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Korea es WOKE y comen ratas y Japon es Japon y comen tiburones



¿Ratas? Son los gallegos de Asia...


----------



## Snowball (24 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Ratas? Son los gallegos de Asia...



La cocina Coreana es la mejor de Asia con diferencia


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Nov 2022)

La verdad es que Uruguay muy pobre no ha dado síntoma para mí en este partido para llegar muy lejos en este mundial.Apenas ha inquietado la puerta de Corea.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Zarpa (24 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> La verdad es que Uruguay muy pobre no ha dado síntoma para mí en este partido para llegar muy lejos en este mundial.Apenas ha inquietado la puerta de Corea.
> Pozdrawiam.



Suárez es una losa para el equipo: Cavani al menos no es ex-futbolista y solo por estar desplaza a Núñez que tampoco es que sea Forlán. (y menos de extremo)


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Ratas? Son los gallegos de Asia...


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cade vez que el balón pasa por son ocurren cosas buenas



Topicazo...


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> La cocina Coreana es la mejor de Asia con diferencia



Primero se lo tienen que permitir...


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Hoy no marca ni Valverde


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hoy no marca ni Valverde



Justo pense lo mismo, en el madrid en forma y metiendo goles como churros y aqui hoy nada de momento. La tuvo Corea pa ganar, y 7 min de descuento


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Otros 7' de añadido


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Suárez es una losa para el equipo: Cavani al menos no es ex-futbolísta y solo por estar desplaza a Núñez que tampoco es que sea Forlán.



Hombre, entiendo que Corea no es ninguna banda y se han defendido bien y han corrido pero que una Uruguay con todo lo que tiene no pueda excepto dos tiros peligrosos pues que quieres que te diga incluso Corea ha tirado más en general.Mucho tiene que mejorar ya que es una de las favoritas de su grupo 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Leer (24 Nov 2022)

¿Tendrá huevos de sentar a Cristiano?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Esta siendo un muy buen partido para ser de primera ronda.



0-0


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Leer dijo:


> ¿Tendrá huevos de sentar a Cristiano?



No


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

3 días seguidos en el que 2 de los 4 partidos acaban a 0 o se ganan por la mínima


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Leer dijo:


> ¿Tendrá huevos de sentar a Cristiano?



Cuánto vamos a echar de menos a Cristiano Ronaldo como futbolista. Disfrutad de sus últimos partidos


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Cuánto vamos a echar de menos a Cristiano Ronaldo como futbolista. Disfrutad de sus últimos partidos



Y de los 0 goles que va a marcar porque se va a ir con un rosco


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 3 días seguidos en el que 2 de los 4 partidos acaban a 0 o se ganan por la mínima



Esto ya era así, ahora os fijáis más...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Eso diselo a la Rusia de Kafelnikov.
> 
> En su final en moscu le pusieron tierra de la playa y Pistol Pete gano hasta el dobles.
> 
> Esa y la de España en Argentina es de las mas brutales sacadas de rabo en una Davis.



a nosotros también nos hicieron alguna, no recuerdo contra quien, pero nos pusieron una moqueta en que la bola ni se veía, y leí que otra vez hace más tiempo parquet, yo he jugado una vez al tenis en parquet en un polideportivo, de chortino, y era directamente imposible. La Davis era un cachondeo, pero ese era su encanto, es como aquellos campos de futbol antiguos donde se decía que el primer gol lo metía el público


----------



## cebollo (24 Nov 2022)

España lleva más goles que todos los demás juntos o cómo va ésto. Que alguien haga las cuentas.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> España lleva más goles que todos los demás juntos o cómo va ésto. Que alguien haga las cuentas.



Bueno Inglaterra metio 6 y Francia 4


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Ratas? Son los gallegos de Asia...



Putos asiáticos están loquísimos todos de este a oeste sin excepción


----------



## Mariano24 (24 Nov 2022)

Soy muy gafe. 100 euros a Uruguay gana y no ganan


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> España lleva más goles que todos los demás juntos o cómo va ésto. Que alguien haga las cuentas.



Llevamos solo un gol menos que cuando ganamos el mundial.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Dile al boludo de tu curro, que tranquilo que el 90% de las simulaciones, deja a Argentina sin clasificarse para octavos



En realidad no, las apuestas todavia pagan mucho a que Argentina cae en primera fase, entorno a 3


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Nov 2022)

Bien,

ahora que Portugal se folle a los argentinos de hacendado y que Iñaki Williams aunque sea saque un empate,

Uruguay a tomar por culo.


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> En realidad no, las apuestas todavia pagan mucho a que Argentina cae en primera fase, entorno a 3



Porque los que están detrás de esas apuestas serán follamessis. No tienen nada que hacer los boludos


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> a nosotros también nos hicieron alguna, no recuerdo contra quien, pero nos pusieron una moqueta en que la bola ni se veía, y leí que otra vez hace más tiempo parquet, yo he jugado al tenis en parquet en un polideportivo, de chortino, y era directamente imposible. La Davis era un cachondeo, pero ese era su encanto, es como aquellos campos de futbol antiguos donde se decía que el primer gol lo metía el público



Paraguay era la del parquet.

Y a españa asi pensando me sale que los usanos nos pusieron en unas semis una basura que no era ni legal. Un acrilico que recubrian con otro plastico de mierda .

Y me parece que luego los checos copiaron la misma superficie en la davis que perdimos alli.

Era un cachondeo porque ademas parecia un videojuego que vas pasando fases y te van cambiando los escenarios.


----------



## Leer (24 Nov 2022)

Ghana atrás buscando a Williams a la contra?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Paraguay era la del parquet.
> 
> Y a españa asi pensando me sale que los usanos nos pusieron en unas semis una basura que no era ni legal. Un acrilico que recubrian con otro plastico de mierda .
> 
> ...



Ta,bien es que España era la hostia de extrema, de lo buena que era en tierra batida y lo mala en el resto, en aquella epoca digo.

Ahora ya los tenistas españoles top, aunque sean mejores en tierra, se defienden en todos lados.


----------



## Hamtel (24 Nov 2022)

Parece que Uruguay ha declarado jornada de puertas abiertas en las residencias de ancianos


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> 0-0



Crees que no puede haber un buen partido sin goles, lo se.

Y precisamente por eso tus opiniones en este hilo se convierten en intrascendentes.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

* ONCE DE PORTUGAL*

*Diogo Costa; Cancelo, Rúben Dias, Danilo; Guerreiro; Otávio, Rúben Neves, Bruno Fernandes; Bernardo Silva; João Félix y Cristiano Ronaldo.

Fernando Santos finalmente apuesta por João Félix como el acompañante de Cristiano Ronaldo*, por lo que Rafael Leão empezará de suplente. Enganchará Bernardo Silva, con Bruno Fernandes de interior junto a Otávio y el pivote Rúben Neves.








Ghana sale con* Ati Zigi; Seidu, Djiku, Amartey, Salisu, Baba; Kudus, Partey, Samed, Ayew; Williams*


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Crees que no puede haber un buen partido sin goles, lo se.
> 
> Y precisamente por eso tus opiniones en este hilo se convierten en intrascendentes.



Que sí, Paco, que sí. Te paso unas bravas.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Que sí, Paco, que sí. Te paso unas bravas.



Apuestas y golitos, muchos goles para que el nene, que no tiene ni zorra, se divierta.

Eres un niñato bastante gilipollas, por lo que estoy viendo.


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Así estoy yo en la despachocueva pero sin mascarilla... No me sorprende.. incluso me ahorro el aplauso


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ta,bien es que España era la hostia de extrema, de lo buena que era en tierra batida y lo mala en el resto, en aquella epoca digo.
> 
> Ahora ya los tenistas españoles top, aunque sean mejores en tierra, se defienden en todos lados.



Cierto. Alcaraz es un all around y por ahi van los tiros hoy en dia. 

Ir a australia o a US en Davis antes era ir a perder fijo. De hecho no se ni para que viajaban.


----------



## vegahermosa (24 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Crees que no puede haber un buen partido sin goles, lo se.
> 
> Y precisamente por eso tus opiniones en este hilo se convierten en intrascendentes.



la gracia del futbol es meter goles, si no metes goles el partido puede ser muy bueno para los entrenadores o los que aprenden, pero para los aficionados corrientes no es un buen partido. y como somos nosotros los que seguimos el deporte como aficion, algo tendremos que decir.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Porque los que están detrás de esas apuestas serán follamessis. No tienen nada que hacer los boludos



Ya te digo yo que las casas de apuestas lo tienen todo calculado para no perder pasta.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Paraguay era la del parquet.
> 
> Y a españa asi pensando me sale que los usanos nos pusieron en unas semis una basura que no era ni legal. Un acrilico que recubrian con otro plastico de mierda .
> 
> ...



parece que los paraguayos les pusieron a Noah y Leconte, especialistas en tierra, un parquet que parecía una pista de patinaje ... y funcionó 

pd : no salen los enlaces, o es calopez o soy yo, si es él joder con el calvo para que toca


----------



## tz96 (24 Nov 2022)

que camiseta mas fea la del portugal


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (24 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Apuestas y golitos, muchos goles para que el nene, que no tiene ni zorra, se divierta.
> 
> Eres un niñato bastante gilipollas, por lo que estoy viendo.



Claro, según tu lógica el partido de ayer de España fue una puta mierda.

Te jodería cada vez que marcaban.

Anda a cascarsela a Santi Segurola.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

En el mundial de 2014 de Brasil ya jugaron Portugal y Ghana


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> * ONCE DE PORTUGAL*
> 
> *Diogo Costa; Cancelo, Rúben Dias, Danilo; Guerreiro; Otávio, Rúben Neves, Bruno Fernandes; Bernardo Silva; João Félix y Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> ...



No me caen especialmente bien los ilusos. Ojalá ghane Ghana.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Ni Tabárez tenía esas entradas*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> En el mundial de 2014 de Brasil ya jugaron Portugal y Ghana
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271461



Es lo que tienen los sorteos dirigidos. Los bombos casi se repiten de un mundial a otro.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Claro, según tu lógica el partido de ayer de España fue una puta mierda.
> 
> Te jodería cada vez que marcaban.
> 
> ...



Yo no he dicho eso, imbecil.

Puede haber buenos partidos sin goles, y basuras de partidos con muchos goles.

Es que sois muy cortitos.


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> * ONCE DE PORTUGAL*
> 
> *Diogo Costa; Cancelo, Rúben Dias, Danilo; Guerreiro; Otávio, Rúben Neves, Bruno Fernandes; Bernardo Silva; João Félix y Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> ...



Con ese once a Ghana le deberian meter 4 o 5. 

Pero conduce Fernando Santos, que es como poner a Clemente a entrenar al City.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> la gracia del futbol es meter goles, si no metes goles el partido puede ser muy bueno para los entrenadores o los que aprenden, pero para los aficionados corrientes no es un buen partido. y como somos nosotros los que seguimos el deporte como aficion, algo tendremos que decir.



Pues ya sabes, el balonmano es tu deporte.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Veamos al acabado de cristiano....me da que va a correr más que nunca para conseguir un contrato.


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Voy con el Athletic de Ghana


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

La de gol mundial dice que Neymar está a solo dos goles de alcanzar a "Peret"....
A cuantos estara vinicius de alcanzar a camela.


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Veamos al acabado de cristiano....me da que va a correr más que nunca para conseguir un contrato.



Se va a retirar y mantener el hipe hasta donde llegue en este mundial.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La de gol mundial dice que Neymar está a solo dos goles de alcanzar a "Peret"....
> A cuantos estara vinicius de alcanzar a camela.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Pues el plan está bien, Portugal y Brasil, a mi me parecen dos claras candidatas al título.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

El siniestra está haciendo publicidad de navidul....


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



*-Papá. ¿Es verdad que los chinos nos parecemos los unos a los otros? -Déjame en paz niño. Soy tu vecino.*

Sacado de ese mismo tweet


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*¿Cómo lo habrá hecho?*


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Venga doritada!! Todos con Ghana!! Que será de coña que lo haga pero da igual!!!


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Italia *se clasificó para las *semifinales de la Copa Davis *que se disputa en la capital de la Costa de Sol Málaga al derrotar a *Estados Unidos por 2-1*, en la primera eliminatoria de la final a ocho que se decidió en el partido de dobles.

*Simone Bolelli y Fabio Fognini* derrotaron a *Tommy Paul y Jack Sock* por *6-4 y 6-4 *en hora y veinte de juego.

Italia semifinal del mundial!!!!!

El rival en semifinales de los italianos saldrá del partido entre Alemania y Canadá, que se jugará también este jueves.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que las casas de apuestas lo tienen todo calculado para no perder pasta.



Se llama surebets, implementado a principios de siglo. Apostar es de pobres.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

Bueno, cuantos goles va a hacer hoy el bixo? yo digo que hat trick bixero, uno de penalti y dos empujandola.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> parece que los paraguayos les pusieron a Noah y Leconte, especialistas en tierra, un parquet que parecía una pista de patinaje ... y funcionó



Joder, eso es como jugar en el comedor pero con más espacio.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Me gusta que el entrenador portugues ponga ya Joao felix de titular, tiene que salir con los mejores, no como el Cholo que lo ha dejado suplente un monton de veces


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Bueno, cuantos goles va a hacer hoy el bixo? yo digo que hat trick bixero, uno de penalti y dos empujandola.



Me temo que Ghana es la de peor referencias de las africanas negras, pero da igual a partir de las 5 soy un ghanadero más.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

El desertor de Iñañi williams con los ojos cerrados escuchando el himno, pensara: da igual el que suene, lo sentira mucho


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Me gusta que el entrenador portugues ponga ya Joao felix de titular, tiene que salir con los mejores, no como el Cholo que lo ha dejado suplente un monton de veces



Normal, el Cholo barraquero prémium, marcar y echarse patrás.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Me temo que Ghana es la de peor referencias de las africanas negras, pero da igual a partir de las 5 soy un ghanadero más.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El desertor de Iñañi williams con los ojos cerrados escuchando el himno, pensara: da igual el que suene, lo sentira mucho



No sabe ni donde esta Ghana en el mapa hulio


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> -
> 
> Por eso el rugby no le gusta a nadie y el fútbol lo sigue todo el mundo con pasión.
> 
> Anda que no puedes ser más retrasado puto maricón comehierbas.



el fútbol gusta por la misma razón que gusta el reguetón, porque se lo meten por los ojos y llevan haciéndolo hace mucho. La plebe como tú no tenéis autonomía de pensamiento ni voluntad, sois peleles de la ingeniería social.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A mi Brasil me parece un equipo que por nombres es potentísimo, pero que como otros con el asunto del brazalete gay está a otras cosas, como la samba, hacer vídeos en el vestuario bailando y cosas así...o esa sensación dan
> 
> les pasa un poco como a los argentinos: van de sobraos a los torneos y venden la piel antes de haberlo cazado y luego vienen los aymadremias y los llantos
> 
> Supongo que vencerán a Serbia porque aunque lucharán son peores. Pero lo mejor en un mundial que le puede pasar a todo el mundo es que Brasil se crea campeón sin bajar del bus



Yo del equipo de Brasil no veo uno malo ... Si Neymar corre y se deja de gilipolladas, parece que no, pero tiene el equipo de currantes con más técnica de todo el campeonato. A mí son los que más miedo me dan.

Espero con ansiedac el partido contra Alemania. Es una pena que en vista del resultado de Japón nos tengamos que eliminar con ellos, pero bueno, es lo que hay. Eso sí, si España juega sin ansiedad y haciendo su juego como tengan que salir al ataque los alemanes lo llevan claro-clarísimo.



Dr.Muller dijo:


> Suiza imitando a españa descaradamente



Por? Están copiando el juego que hacemos nosotros?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (24 Nov 2022)

Aristóteles dijo:


>



Joer, con don Luis Aragones fue por atreverse a cargarse al Siete de Ejpaña.

Con Luis Enrique que trauma tienen? No haber convocado a Nacho y Lucas Vazquez?


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Sabemos que un 7-0 duele*


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

GHANA GHANA WORLD CHAMPION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Enga ghanaderos que semoh lo mejoreh !!!!


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Nov 2022)

Hijoputas, hay que ir con los vecinos toalleros. 

Siempre nos han sido desleales y son follabritish pero son nuestros toalleros, coño. 

VAMOS PORTUGAL!!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Yo del equipo de Brasil no veo uno malo ... Si Neymar corre y se deja de gilipolladas, parece que no, pero tiene el equipo de currantes con más técnica de todo el campeonato. A mí son los que más miedo me dan.
> 
> Espero con ansiedac el partido contra Alemania. Es una pena que en vista del resultado de Japón nos tengamos que eliminar con ellos, pero bueno, es lo que hay. Eso sí, si España juega sin ansiedad y haciendo su juego como tengan que salir al ataque los alemanes lo llevan claro-clarísimo.
> 
> ...



Los japos tienen que pasar, mira si son buenas personas


----------



## fred (24 Nov 2022)

Hasta ahora el Africa moruna ha ido superior al Africa negra.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Era el gol del Mundial: escuchen a la grada y entenderán la magnitud de lo de Valverde*

El madridista se sacó este latigazo marca de la casa en el minuto 90. El balón impactó de forma violenta contra el palo.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Nov 2022)

una mugera locutando el partido...


----------



## fieraverde (24 Nov 2022)

Sin quitar merito al partidazo de ayer , pero ojo con keylor parrales que es como poner a echeminga dominga de portero.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> una mugera locutando el partido...



Coincide con la unica mujer en España viendo el partido


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

Sin que sirva de precedente, voy con los negros


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Pepe con 39 años suplente con Portugal


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Qué ridis los portus, pantalón verde camisa roja, no noooooooooo no veo como excusa la bandera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Me gusta que el entrenador portugues ponga ya Joao felix de titular, tiene que salir con los mejores, no como el Cholo que lo ha dejado suplente un monton de veces



Si sale con los mejores entoces el minino no sé qué hace ahi


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Fijate en las caras de los coreanos, me parecen todos iguales



Los coreanos son el país del mundo que más se opera, mira este artículo (más que nada porque no me deja pegar una foto con calidac suficiente para que veas que son como el ataque de los clones en tías buenas):
*
Miss Corea del Sur: ¿todas iguales por la cirugía estética?*





Hace 40 años me dijo un médico (yo era un chaval) que en pocas décadas no habría ningún calvo y ninguna fea. Esto se ha hecho realidac, en parte, en *BAD KOREA*.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Nov 2022)

joder, qué desastre de comentarista. Estará buena al menos


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (24 Nov 2022)

El bicho certifica su defunción.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> joder, qué desastre de comentarista. Estará buena al menos



¿Quien es la zorra? Es que yo me pongo la Cope.


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

Pues no es penalti


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Visca Ghana manquepierda y de Accra al cielo !!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Nov 2022)

Cristiano riendo


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Quien es la zorra? Es que yo me pongo la Cope.



ni puta idea, creo que le han llamado Alba


----------



## fieraverde (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Quien es la zorra? Es que yo me pongo la Cope.



Hoy se pondrán muy contentos los hijos de puta de la cope si marca su Cristina.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Los coreanos son el país del mundo que más se opera, mira este artículo (más que nada porque no me deja pegar una foto con calidac suficiente para que veas que son como el ataque de los clones en tías buenas):
> 
> *Miss Corea del Sur: ¿todas iguales por la cirugía estética?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

Tienen buen equipo los toallers.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Casi Cristinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!
Enga Penaldo a ver si te pitan unos cinco.


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> una mugera locutando el partido...



Dónde lo estás viendo? en rtve lo comentan dos tíos


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Los coreanos son el país del mundo que más se opera, mira este artículo (más que nada porque no me deja pegar una foto con calidac suficiente para que veas que son como el ataque de los clones en tías buenas):
> 
> *Miss Corea del Sur: ¿todas iguales por la cirugía estética?*
> 
> ...



                 han ido todas al mismo cirujano, que a su vez es el que promociona el certamen de Miss Korea


----------



## fieraverde (24 Nov 2022)

Que acabado está el bicho.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

A este paso los portus van a superar nuestro record de pases mundial, fueron más de 1.000 ante Rusia, gratos recuerdos del de Gea aquel.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Dónde lo estás viendo? en rtve lo comentan dos tíos



en gol


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1271497
> 
> 
> Cristiano riendo



jajajajajjajajajajajajajja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> en gol



El canal donde lo vemos los alfa


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Joder y aiba la hostia Iñaki, qué congojes hace ahí.
Apa Williams, unos pintxos en Accra??


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

El Iñaki Williams nació en bilbao


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Os dais cuenta de que si cristiano y Messi andando siguen siendo la mayor atracción de una copa del mundo es por la alarmante falta de estrellas??


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> ni puta idea, creo que le han llamado Alba



Ah hombre, la Oliveros. Buenas peras.


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El canal donde lo vemos los alfa



Díselo a los del bar de debajo de mi casa


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Colonialismo europeo. Episodio 60*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Dónde lo estás viendo? en rtve lo comentan dos tíos



Gol Mundial supongo


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Os dais cuenta de que si cristiano y Messi andando siguen siendo la mayor atracción de una copa del mundo es por la alarmante falta de estrellas??



Obi vete pa Qatar y hazte el recor de 14 metros lechita volando man!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Colonialismo europeo. Episodio 60*



Y seguirá siendo así. Ayer mis alumnos marroquís todos con Marruecos. Da igual que hayan nacido en España, ellos se consideran marroquís.


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Colonialismo europeo. Episodio 60*



Pues que juegue con Camerún y no con Suiza


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Si Cristiano marca hoy, seria el primer jugador en marcar en 5 mundiales


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y seguirá siendo así. Ayer mis alumnos marroquís todos con Marruecos. Da igual que hayan nacido en España, ellos se consideran marroquís.



Me han dicho que la educación pública está plagada de magrebíes, que dependiendo de la zona hay más moros que españoles. Es tan exagerada la situación?


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Joer, con don Luis Aragones fue por atreverse a cargarse al Siete de Ejpaña.
> 
> Con Luis Enrique que trauma tienen? No haber convocado a Nacho y Lucas Vazquez?



No lo sé, pero pinta lo mismo que en 2008, con pollos como el que le monta Azuara a Luis en Onda Cero...

Como pegue el pepapazo y gane el mundial todos esos de la Cope o de dónde sea a callar la boca como cuando Luis


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (24 Nov 2022)

Los negros aprietan bastante fuerte con el vasco de ghana (nombre de navegante lol)


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ah hombre, la Oliveros. Buenas peras.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Aiba la hostia si el Iñaki hace lo mismo que en el Athletic!! Que marque mi bra y el Berenguer que va por la izquierda, el enano pelirrojo ya no tanto, yo a vacilar de 6 goles por temporada y a chulear de novia en el casco viejo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y seguirá siendo así. Ayer mis alumnos marroquís todos con Marruecos. Da igual que hayan nacido en España, ellos se consideran marroquís.



Tus alumnos     
Pero si eres parado de larga duración cabron


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


>



Melafo


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Italia *se clasificó para las *semifinales de la Copa Davis *que se disputa en la capital de la Costa de Sol Málaga al derrotar a *Estados Unidos por 2-1*, en la primera eliminatoria de la final a ocho que se decidió en el partido de dobles.
> 
> *Simone Bolelli y Fabio Fognini* derrotaron a *Tommy Paul y Jack Sock* por *6-4 y 6-4 *en hora y veinte de juego.
> 
> ...



Boleli, Foñini, Jack Sock, pero quienes son estos nobodys?????



Cerdo capitalista dijo:


>



Porque le limpia el culo ese man al pollino? Que cosas tan inusitadas y poco vistas.



condimento dijo:


> GHANA GHANA WORLD CHAMPION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Enga ghanaderos que semoh lo mejoreh !!!!
> 
> ...



Los BLACK ESTARRRS, vamos venga, BLACK ESTARRRS



xilebo dijo:


> *Era el gol del Mundial: escuchen a la grada y entenderán la magnitud de lo de Valverde*
> 
> El madridista se sacó este latigazo marca de la casa en el minuto 90. El balón impactó de forma violenta contra el palo.



0-0 contra Korea La Rica, que makinas.



xilebo dijo:


> *Colonialismo europeo. Episodio 60*



Nigger please. Pero marcar bien que marco. Un claro caso de DAME PAN Y DIME TONTO.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


>



Ese culito hay q tonificarlo mas


----------



## fieraverde (24 Nov 2022)

Los morenos son más malos que el sida , pero a estos no les metes 7 por que van con todo los hijos de puta.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y seguirá siendo así. Ayer mis alumnos marroquís todos con Marruecos. Da igual que hayan nacido en España, ellos se consideran marroquís.



Yo tambien lo veo donde vivo, ellos no se van a considerar españoles nunca.

El globalismo es una quimera.


----------



## Zarpa (24 Nov 2022)

Se lía en Catar


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Nov 2022)

el joao felix parece que tiene la lepra en el cuello


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Esto ya era así, ahora os fijáis más...



4 empates a cero en la primera jornada de todos los grvpos es un dato inédito y en Rusia en todo el campeonato sólo hubo *un empate a 0*


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Venga Cristinaaaaaaaaaaa anímate que a ti te van los rabos negros.


----------



## fred (24 Nov 2022)

El vaticinio de una seleccion africana campeona del mundo fue como el de los coches voladores.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (24 Nov 2022)

Hasta ahora el mejor aquipo con diferencia es España.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Joao Félix es un Kaká de la vida, mucha planta y posición corporal técnica para tocar la bola pero jodidamente intrascendental y flojo.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Casiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Joao, tan solo 6 metros por encima de la porteríaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (24 Nov 2022)

fred dijo:


> El vaticinio de una seleccion africana campeona del mundo fue como el de los coches voladores.



Lo veras en el proximo WaKANDA.


----------



## Hamtel (24 Nov 2022)

Que tostón


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Nov 2022)

casi me da el balón, me he tenido que agachar


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Me han dicho que la educación pública está plagada de magrebíes, que dependiendo de la zona hay más moros que españoles. Es tan exagerada la situación?



Si, lokeno dio clase en practicas en un instituto de Malaga y el unico español era el  todo moro, magrebi, arabe, gitano, negroo, los españoles eran minimos....


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Allí al fondo se ve la afición negrata, imagino que todos funcivagos.


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Gol de ronaldo


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (24 Nov 2022)

Se la han denegado al bicho


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Inyustisia


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Emosido robados


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Se la han denegado al bicho



No me parece que sea falta


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

Vaya faltita han pitado


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*No quepo en mí mismo tengo tanto júbilo*


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Allí al fondo se ve la afición negrata, imagino que todos funcivagos.



Con la puta musiquita me están tocando los cojones


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Venga portus!! La próxima hazaña será el hyperloop de Lisboa al Alentejo !!!


----------



## fieraverde (24 Nov 2022)

Buscan a iñaki como si fuese el Lewandoski moreno , no me jodas ...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

El bruno no se la pone a cristiano ni en los centros, se tienen que llevar cojonudamente


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Con la puta musiquita me están tocando los cojones



Ah pero que hay chochovelas de esas? Yo en canal ruso y con hard beats de fondo.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (24 Nov 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Buscan a iñaki como si fuese el Lewandoski moreno , no me jodas ...



El Vasco da Ghana


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Me han dicho que la educación pública está plagada de magrebíes, que dependiendo de la zona hay más moros que españoles. Es tan exagerada la situación?



Sip.


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ese culito hay q tonificarlo mas



Jojojo  qué más quisiera el gato que lamer el plato


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Pero por qué solo hay afición negra? No son todos pobres en esos países? Pero chiquito viajecito a qatar


----------



## fieraverde (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Jojojo  qué más quisiera el gato que lamer el plato



Que hacemos con Joao?

Emosido engañado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Pero por qué solo hay afición negra? No son todos pobres en esos países?



En esos países hay una clase de ricos y la mayoría que son pobres. Los ricos son los que ves ahí.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Árbitro compraoooooooooo!! Penaldo exige su ración de penaltitos hostias!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *No quepo en mí mismo tengo tanto júbilo*



El futbol se puede hacer muy coñazo para el aficionado neutral.


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 4 empates a cero en la primera jornada de todos los grvpos es un dato inédito y en Rusia en todo el campeonato sólo hubo *un empate a 0*



El exceso de cerocerismo se está descontrolado


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Venga ahora en el córner venga toda Ghana animando , o no hay doriteros allí !!


----------



## mispero (24 Nov 2022)

Y estos de áfrica quieren 10 cupos mas en el mundial, si europa ya se trajo a los mejorcitous


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

A todo esto, la vulva comentarista lo hace 1 millon de veces mejor que los de Television espantosa.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 4 empates a cero en la primera jornada de todos los grvpos es un dato inédito y en Rusia en todo el campeonato sólo hubo *un empate a 0*


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Evolución del número de mamadús en ghana


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Hoy he ido 4 veces al baño a cagar.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Evolución del número de mamadús en ghana



Han ghanao poblacion.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> La cocina Coreana es la mejor de Asia con diferencia



Joder, discrepo, a mí me gusta mucho, pero es un pupurri de todo, y mucho de lo que llaman comida "coreana" es china o japonesa.

Los coreanos tienen un complejo de inferioridad bastante grande que les lleva incluso a apropiarse fiestas de otros países y ponerlo tan panchos en la wikipedia, o lo hacían hace años.


----------



## Pom (24 Nov 2022)

*KOR*TINAS animando a su equipo!!!


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy he ido 4 veces al baño a cagar.



¿Y no es mejor ir sólo una y aprovechar el tiempo?


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Venga Ghana que domináis y acojonáis sobraos:


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy he ido 4 veces al baño a cagar.



Los doritos del DIA no son buenos


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Nov 2022)

Pom dijo:


> *KOR*TINAS animando a su equipo!!!



gracias por derroerme el fracajueves


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

La Ronalda acaba a hostias con los svyos


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Es penalti


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Que hacemos con Joao?
> 
> Emosido engañado.



Aqui tiene un escaparate cojonudo para convencer a su entrenador...que lo aproveche y eclipse al follamoros


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *No quepo en mí mismo tengo tanto júbilo*



Nada, están especulando con los empates para evitar posibles cruces con España


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

Pom dijo:


> *KOR*TINAS animando a su equipo!!!



Las que realmente cantan tienen que ser mas feas que picio. Me fo a las coreanas de chocho prieto. Me quedo con las dos de coletas.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Es penalti



Y expulsion


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Pos los toalleros dirás que no rulan mucho y esta es la más débil que tienen en el grupo.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Nov 2022)

Bestial partido. Está siendo la final anticipada


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Los doritos del DIA no son buenos



Los fritos del Dia que me recomendaba ayer...


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

2'


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Bestial partido. Está siendo la final anticipada



Ghana parece el brasil de Pelé


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

El gol anulado era bueno y el patadón fue penalti


----------



## fred (24 Nov 2022)

Vaya partidito hemos pagado con nuestros impuestos,Sanchinflas dimisión.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Ghana parece el brasil de Pelé



y Portugal recuerda muchísimo a la Mannschaft de 1.974


----------



## Leer (24 Nov 2022)

Tristiano Penaldo.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 2'



Vaya que metan un gol  llevamos hoy ya con este 3 partidos y un solo gol


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El siniestra está haciendo publicidad de navidul....



No vale ni para leer el enunciado...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Y no es mejor ir sólo una y aprovechar el tiempo?



No no, no tiene nada que ver, es que tengo superpoderes.


----------



## Hamtel (24 Nov 2022)

Crsitiano está ya listo para jugar en la MLS


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

vaya timo

Ghana, no ghana


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No no, no tiene nada que ver, es que tengo superpoderes.


----------



## punkk (24 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Crsitiano está ya listo para jugar en la MLS



Oí que se va a jugar a un país árabe por superpasta. O sea que montó esa movida para que le echaran y ganar más pasta en morabia.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> gracias por derroerme el fracajueves



Ghoder, pues yo me las follaba a todas juntas, o a cualquiera de ellas, son todas iguales.

Vamos, que te dejaba escoger a ti primero ...

Por cierto, yo voy con Ghana por Iñaki. Lo de un hermano por selección me ha gustado, hostias, y ya es de agradecer que el más malo (en principio) se vaya con la selección lejana,


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Nov 2022)

Cr37 esta muy acabadete y no puede depender todo el ataque de portugal de que te pille una. 

Ghana es la nada y con eso le vale para ir empatando.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

El Nike que se ha ido en el descanso, a dar clase en la facultad de los parados de larga duración?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Es el ocaso de Messi y Cristiano

Y no hay un jugador que sea su relevo

Y los dos jugadores supuestamente más en forma (Benzema y Lewandowski) son dos vejestorios a los que les quedan un par de años, a lo sumo, en la élite


----------



## punkk (24 Nov 2022)

Portugal siempre decepciona y siempre juega de bostezar. 

Tiene en teoría uno de los mejores equipos con Cristiano, Joao Félix, Bernardo Silva, Cancelo, Dias, Bruno Fernandes, todos jugadores de equipos top mundial, y otra vez decepciona y aburre. A ver si en la segunda parte mejoran y marcan.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Venga Ghana que domináis y acojonáis sobraos:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271520



Es por qué te has cambiado el avatar o hace tiempo que no te leía?

*TODOS SOMOS GHANA.*


----------



## punkk (24 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Es el ocaso de Messi y Cristiano
> 
> Y no hay un jugador que sea su relevo
> 
> Y los dos jugadores supuestamente más en forma son dos vejestorios a los que les quedan un par de años, a lo sumo, en la élite



Qué dos?


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

El mundial se lo van a disputar España, Francia, Inglaterra y la samba


----------



## alabrasa (24 Nov 2022)

¿Y Juan Feliz? Hasta que edad se puede ser promesa?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Los futbolistas ni tan siquiera han llevado a sus jacas, como estará el asunto para que no vayan a animar y hacerse sus fotis


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

punkk dijo:


> Qué dos?



Bezema y Lewandowski


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

alabrasa dijo:


> ¿Y Juan Feliz? Hasta que edad se puede ser promesa?



Si sale como robinho hasta los 33 aproximadamente o hasta que lo fiche el city.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> El mundial se lo van a disputar España, Francia, Inglaterra y la samba



Y marruecos


----------



## punkk (24 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Bezema y Lewandowski



Pero los dos grandes de la actualidad son Mbappé y Haaland.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Crsitiano está ya listo para jugar en la MLS



Conozco esa liga y va a ser muuuuuuuuuuuy feliz un lustro, tonto si no lo intenta.


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y marruecos



Y arabia saudita


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

No saben ni sacar el balon desde atrás los de Ghana no me jodas


----------



## Edu.R (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Vaya que metan un gol  llevamos hoy ya con este 3 partidos y un solo gol



La cantidad de 0-0 es preocupante. Espero que el próximo Mundial sean 12 grupos de 4 para incitar a ir a por victorias y a ser posible marcadores abultados. Si hacen 16 grupos de 3 y encima quieren penalties, vamos a ver muro tras muro.

El miedo a perder y la creciente igualdad están haciendo mucho daño.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Árbitro racista!! Que le sacas la tarjeta al negro cuando está en el suelo!!!


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La cantidad de 0-0 es preocupante. Espero que el próximo Mundial sean 12 grupos de 4 para incitar a ir a por victorias y a ser posible marcadores abultados. Si hacen 16 grupos de 3 y encima quieren penalties, vamos a ver muro tras muro.
> 
> El miedo a perder y la creciente igualdad están haciendo mucho daño.



Es el punto de inflexión, el próximo Mundial las selecciones pobres nos pasan por la derecha y por la izquierda, la preparación física y táctica es igual en todos lados, solo les queda por igualar la pericia y experiencia de la tradición europeda.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Pero qué taconazo de mierda Iñaki, que de esta no te dejamos salir del Athletic eing?


----------



## alabrasa (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si sale como robinho hasta los 33 aproximadamente o hasta que lo fiche el city.



Pues para acabar así,que se presente directamente en Alcalá-Meco, para cuando lleguen los 016


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No saben ni sacar el balon desde atrás los de Ghana no me jodas



Ni desde adelante


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Iñakiiiiiiiiii píntate la cara de blanco que tú eres europedo hostias !!!


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No saben ni sacar el balon desde atrás los de Ghana no me jodas



Ansioso me hallo esperando el Mundial del 2034, con minimo 16 selecciones subsaharianas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Entoces, por lo que se está viendo, nos hemos quedado con el vasco bueno, no?


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Uyyyyyyyyyy ghana casi mete


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy esa bicicleta Penaldoooooooooo toda Ghana y todo el continente africano descogorciándose de tu mierdera jugada.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Japoneses recogiendo a los alemanes. GRAN GESTO.*


----------



## Oshoita (24 Nov 2022)

Que hay


condimento dijo:


> Es el punto de inflexión, el próximo Mundial las selecciones pobres nos pasan por la derecha y por la izquierda, la preparación física y táctica es igual en todos lados, solo les queda por igualar la pericia y experiencia de la tradición europeda.



Hay diferencia entre selecciones, y bastante. No es lo mismo que jueguen en un país jugadores en equipos importantes de primera división de una liga importante europea, que otros jugadores que no juegan en ligas o equipos de renombre. Serán eliminados la mayoría, a no ser que alguno tenga suerte o lo haga demasiado bien que es raro. Siempre va a haber diferencias, es como el elo en ajedrez, cada equipo y cada jugador tiene un elo o rango. Hay diferencias significativas entre ellos por el nivel de sus jugadores. En alguna selección puede primar el grupo mas que la calidad individual y llegar lejos pero es difícil.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

punkk dijo:


> Pero los dos grandes de la actualidad son Mbappé y Haaland.



Uno está viendo el mundial desde su casa y el otro es un Ferran Torres pero más moro


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Entoces, por lo que se está viendo, nos hemos quedado con el vasco bueno, no?



País Vasco, España


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (24 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy esa bicicleta Penaldoooooooooo toda Ghana y todo el continente africano descogorciándose de tu mierdera jugada.



La bicicleta ©2004


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ni desde adelante



Sí, pero es que es preocupante que les hagan presión y la pierdan al borde del area

Esto se lo hacen a España o Francia y los inflan a goles


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

RXPULSSSIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON !!! Kafronazo no me lesiones al Juan Feliz que el Cholo se queda sin su referencia ofensiva jostias !!


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> RXPULSSSIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON !!! Kafronazo no me lesiones al Juan Feliz que el Cholo se queda sin su referencia ofensiva jostias !!



El Atleti es el equipo más desgraciado de la historia


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> RXPULSSSIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON !!! Kafronazo no me lesiones al Juan Feliz que el Cholo se queda sin su referencia ofensiva jostias !!



Tranquilo que Laporta hará bueno a Barto y le pagará 100 kilos al Atleti por Jao Felix


----------



## fred (24 Nov 2022)

El Joao ya sabe lo que es chupar una fregona.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Ahora que me doy cuenta el árbitro también es moreno, por eso les roban a nuestros toalleros, el calvo infantilino nos roba.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Sí, pero es que es preocupante que les hagan presión y la pierdan al borde del area
> 
> Esto se lo hacen a España o Francia y los inflan a goles



Ya, eso es verdad, pero es que a Portugal le cuesta un mundo ganar un partido en un mundial, y da igual contra quien juegue


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Y arabia saudita



No me convencen, ten en cuanta que su jugador de más calidad es juseimi, que no sería ni titular en Marruecos.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Venga Iñaki, que lo tenéis chupao, ve preparando la gabarra por Accra, unos pintxos un aurresku y a volar man.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

Yo lo que estoy viendo es que las selecciones importantes viven plagadas de dinosaurios. Belgica no se ha renovado, incluso estaba el tanque Lukaku en la grada amenazando con volver. Uruguay hoy era un museo de historia natural, solo faltaba Forlán. El resto no se, pero veo que hay mucho veterano por todas partes, parece que hay poca renovación, nuevas estrellas jóvenes, sobre todo blancos.

¿No se estarán cargando las canteras con tanta importación de Africa y Asia?.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Penaltyyyyyyyyyy pa portugal, piscinazo cristiano chafuuuuuuunnn jajajajajajaja


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Este penalti es por compensación del de antes


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No me convencen, ten en cuanta que su jugador de más calidad es juseimi, que no sería ni titular en Marruecos.



Juseilín? Ese no es de Ubrique?


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Penaldo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

menos mal que hay VAR gente, vaya penalti ha pitado el colega


----------



## Leer (24 Nov 2022)

Dios que puta verguenza.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

No es ni de coña


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Penalti a penaldo


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No es ni de coña



Es por el de antes, antes se fumaron uno clarísimo


----------



## Zarpa (24 Nov 2022)

Félix abre la veda y Ronaldo sigue con los piscinazos


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Penalti claríssssssimo, Steven Seagal acojonado cuando mira a Penaldo con su penaltito.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

Pero que coño pasa, que no lo revisa? ESTO ES ESCANDALOSO


----------



## Leer (24 Nov 2022)

Anda a la mierda. Reforzando que un tío se tire así a la piscina.


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Como no lo meta va a ser gracioso


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Penaldo el mundo te admira.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Nov 2022)

gitanol


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Joder que puta vergüenza, cuota para que Messi y Cristiano metan su golito de penalti todos los partidos.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Como no lo meta va a ser gracioso



Pues lo metio


----------



## Ancient Warrior (24 Nov 2022)

Cristiano...de penal ...


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Imparapla


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2022)

Si eso es penal ..


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Mira Penaldo la de tíos que te abrazan ahora aprovecha aprovecha que nadie te mira guapito !!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

*E S T A F A *
*
S

T

A

F
*
*A*


----------



## TNTcl (24 Nov 2022)

Vaya robo. 

Esto es un asco.


----------



## Octubrista (24 Nov 2022)

Yo no veo penalti... al revés, si cambias Ronaldo por Iñaki, no lo pita.


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Nov 2022)

Vaya Tangazo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> menos mal que hay VAR gente, vaya penalti ha pitado el colega



Es inadmisible, no se porque no se van del campo, prepara dose durante cuatro años para que te hagan esto, vergonzoso y con var, es que minimo es dudoso, lo suficiente como para ver repetición, pero claro, si ve la repetición no puede pintarlo porque no es.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Ahora se mete la txapela el Iñaki y sus vais a enterar portus, o si no unos pintxos por la calle Autonomía que viva el Botxo aiba la jostia !!!


----------



## Pilik (24 Nov 2022)

El mundial de la vergüenza sigue en su línea. Vaya penalty a favor de los teatreros de Portugal.


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Vaya Tangazo


----------



## Octubrista (24 Nov 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Vaya robo.
> 
> Esto es un asco.



Yo no he pagado los 20€ para ver el Mundial, me imaginé estas mierdas, y están llegando.


----------



## TNTcl (24 Nov 2022)

A ver si Serbia me alegra el día. 

Es difícil, lo sé...


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Pues que queréis que os diga, a mi no me parece mal, esto no ha sido penalti pero les han anulado un gol bueno y no les pitaron un penalti clarísimo en la primera parte


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

No se lo cree ni el que se lo hayan dado. A mi me parece alarmante esta corrupcion.


Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es inadmisible, no se porque no se van del campo, prepara dose durante cuatro años para que te hagan esto, vergonzoso y con var, es que minimo es dudoso, lo suficiente como para ver repetición, pero claro, si ve la repetición no puede pintarlo porque no es.



Es que ya no es solo que el arbitro se niegue a revisarlo porque lo considere claro, es que hay 5 o 6 en el VAR viendo la repetecion. Es CORRUPCION, sencillamente. Siempre arbitros que no se sabe de donde coño han salido, mas maleables y abiertos al mamoneo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (24 Nov 2022)

El árbitro compensa el error del gol del bicho injustamente anulado.


----------



## Nomeimporta (24 Nov 2022)

Penando haciendo la suya


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

Recordemos que esto es un negocio que mueve mucho dinero.


----------



## Octubrista (24 Nov 2022)

Justicia 1-1


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

GOL DE GHANA. Menos mal porque el robo había sido brutal.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Empata Ghanaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!! jajajaja


----------



## Ancient Warrior (24 Nov 2022)

Uy uy uy 

G h a n a ...
golazo


----------



## TNTcl (24 Nov 2022)

Gooooooooooooo


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Bien joder!!!!! 
Vamos esos mamadous!!!!!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

NIGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

Es el capote que Penaldo y su Portugalito siempre necesitan para pasar a segundas fases hasta que les pilla uno gordo y pa casa


----------



## Octubrista (24 Nov 2022)

Una banda en defensa nuestros vecinos...


----------



## Manero (24 Nov 2022)

Gooooool, vete a tomar por culo Penaldo y tus piscinazos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hamtel (24 Nov 2022)

Jajajaja


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Nov 2022)

empatan los naigers


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

Le van a tener que regalar otro penaldo


----------



## Nomeimporta (24 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## fieraverde (24 Nov 2022)

El ayew está debe ser de la quinta de eusebio el del benfica.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Penaldo pide otro penaltito, enga moreno anímate que tiene 15 botas de oro chupándosela a medio jurado y la miniminga de Messi por obligación.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Ya lo dije ayer que Portugal no Ghana


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

PENALTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII A JUAN FELIZ QUE YO LO HE VISTO Y EL CHOLO TAMBIÉN !!


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

Menuda cagada defensiva de Portugal.


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Se vienen 20 minutos de descuento


----------



## punkk (24 Nov 2022)

Vaya desastre Portugal, son más blandos que la voz de betilla de @Covid Bryant.

Se han dormido cinco jugadores en el gol de Ghana. Qué vergüenza de jugada.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Gooooooool de joaooo felix dedicado al Cholo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Joder el sistema defensivo mamadou


----------



## punkk (24 Nov 2022)

Por fin Joao Felix


----------



## Nomeimporta (24 Nov 2022)

Subiendo el precio de Joao Feliz, haber si se hincha y un lacito en invierno


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

¡Cholo hijo de pvta, pasa y salvda!


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder el sistema defensivo mamadou



Da susto jajajajaja que malos son defenfiendo, ni la huelen


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

Vaya cagada defensiva


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DE JUAN FELIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ GRACIAS CHOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO POR AVERLO PREPARAO PAL MUNDIALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL !!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

El pavo que ha dejado pasar la bola está sobornado, no me jodas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Pues na, el joao a dejarme en evidencia


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

Ahora si Joao...mira Cholo mira


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Nov 2022)

gol del cholismo


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El pavo que ha dejado pasar la bola está sobornado, no me jodas.



Anda que ahora, viendo venir a los portugueses, otro goool jajajajaja


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Otro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

hijosdeputa


----------



## Octubrista (24 Nov 2022)

Se acabó...


----------



## Ancient Warrior (24 Nov 2022)

A tomar por culo 


Se despertó Portugal


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

Son muy malos los de Ghana


----------



## punkk (24 Nov 2022)

3-1 muy buen gol me alegro por los vecinos trishtes


----------



## TNTcl (24 Nov 2022)

Purtugah juega con Croacia y la puede echar...


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Los colchoneros se deben estar cagando en la puta


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Ahora ya los portus desataos

El tercero


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Son muy malos los de Ghana



Y eso q tienen al Iñaki wiilliams


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que va a haber otro


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Nov 2022)

golaso, pasazo de bruno


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Jajajjaa es fiera de juego claro


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder el sistema defensivo mamadou



Son más malos que la carne pescuezo 

Mira otro que les meten


----------



## Hamtel (24 Nov 2022)

Los del VAR de vacaciones


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Nov 2022)

portufail marca todo el tridente, salen bien a la contra, darán que hacer


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

La q acaba de fallar cristiano solo ante el portero, menos mal q era fuera de juego


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Fuera de juego de cristina


----------



## qbit (24 Nov 2022)

Son menos negros los de Ghana que los de Portugal.


----------



## punkk (24 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Subiendo el precio de Joao Feliz, haber si se hincha y un lacito en invierno



Yo lo compraría para el Madrid


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Ostia como deja pasar el mamadou a cristiano


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

La era Mamadú ha finalizado, sólo ha ganado Francia


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Nov 2022)

Portugal tiene equipazo,

todas sus líneas son top,

otra cosa es que no jueguen de manera que lo aprovechen,

eso sí, sus contras son mortales.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Los del VAR de vacaciones



Se acaban de ir


----------



## Nomeimporta (24 Nov 2022)

Que hace Juan feliz?????


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Estos se han pensado que son España y han decidido meter también 7


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajjaa es fiera de juego claro



¿Atraco entonces?


----------



## Edu.R (24 Nov 2022)

Brasil -Portugal en Octavos.


----------



## FeiJiao (24 Nov 2022)

Portugal saca la casta y aplasta a mandingos....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

La novia de Joao ha ido?


----------



## punkk (24 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Uno está viendo el mundial desde su casa y el otro es un Ferran Torres pero más moro



O sea que Haaland y Mbappé te parecen una mierda. 

Te se nota el nibelaso.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Sustituye a Penaldo


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La novia de Joao ha ido?



Parece que si


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

GOL DE GHANA. VAMOS NEGROS


----------



## Ancient Warrior (24 Nov 2022)

Hay esperanza


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Sustituye a Penaldo



Esto hace poco menos de un año era inédito


----------



## Nomeimporta (24 Nov 2022)

GooooooL Mamadou!!!


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> GOL DE GHANA. VAMOS NEGROS



Cuidado que empatan todavia jajajajajaja


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

_Tiempo añadido: Hasta que marque Ghana_


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Nov 2022)

se va un joao y entran 2

sin duda es el equivalente nombre PACO DE MIERDA

JOAO DE MERDA

los niggas con iq sub 90, ahí celebrando el gol el solo en vez de coger el balón 

y se marcó un siuuuuu el notas


----------



## Octubrista (24 Nov 2022)

La defensa lusa es de coña


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Los mamaduusss se enfadan....tanganaaa


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

3-2

Miedito

Y encima con los buenos en el banquillo


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

¿Porqué los quita en el minuto 87???.....que gilipollez.

Ahora solo falta que les empaten, con los cambios de listillo que no entiende nadie, desmonta el equipo. Ahora que descuente 8 minutos...


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

9 min de descuento jajajajajaja


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Otra prorroga


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Otra prorroga



Minimo 10 min, se perdio ya uno con el 90, cuidadiiin


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Vamos mamadous!!!!


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Parece que si
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271568



sin bukake que tiene


----------



## qbit (24 Nov 2022)

Con la falta de autocontrol de los negros, un día va a haber hostias en abundancia en un campo de juego. Ahora han estado a punto.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

Portugal entrenado por un subnormal y con una defensa de mierda.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

MVP: _Iñaki Williams_ Arthuer


----------



## qbit (24 Nov 2022)

El entrenador portugués ha hecho los cambios demasiado pronto, pues ahora el tiempo añadido es un montón de tiempo. Esperaos que no les empaten o ganen.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (24 Nov 2022)

El entrenador de Ghana debería dimitir tras el partido. Sacar a Kudus es un error gravísimo y debería pagar por ello.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Se están dando una leña cvriosa


----------



## vegahermosa (24 Nov 2022)

los ganeses le ponen ganas, ojala empaten a estos gitanos lusos


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Me cago en la TV alemana SBK2 estaba viendo el partido de la copa davis el aleman struff contra el canadiense shapalov y lo han cortado y han puesto un partido de baloncesto femenino dinamarca montenegro


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

El medio campo de Ghana es para hacerles una estatua, que despliegue!!


----------



## TNTcl (24 Nov 2022)

Pase en el "puto" de penalti, dice la charo de movistar.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El medio campo de Ghana es para hacerles una estatua, que despliegue!!



Jajajajaja dan susto!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> los ganeses le ponen ganas, ojala empaten a estos gitanos lusos



Son muy malos


----------



## vegahermosa (24 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Son muy malos



si lo son si.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

De ganar claramente a pedir la hora.


----------



## Leer (24 Nov 2022)

4 delanteros.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Leer dijo:


> 4 delanteros.



Casemiro y Paqueta van a defender de lo lindo


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

Iñaki se lleva las manos a la cabeza

Inyustisia


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Iñaki Williams y los skills


----------



## Hamtel (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Iñaki se lleva las manos a la cabeza
> 
> Inyustisia



Con el partidazo que ha hecho


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Iñaki se lleva las manos a la cabeza
> 
> Inyustisia



Que fuerte: iñaki detras del portero portugues que echa el balon al cesped y de repente aparece el iñaki y se resbala!!! la ha tenido ahiiii que error mas garrafal del portero en el min 99


----------



## Zarpa (24 Nov 2022)

Iñaki desaparecido y pechea en la última se van a arrepentir los de Ghana.


----------



## qbit (24 Nov 2022)

Gana ha perdido. Extraña contradicción.


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Nov 2022)

Casi la lía el vasco


----------



## 11kjuan (24 Nov 2022)

Iñaki Williams. El máximo exponente como el fútbol es benévolo con los mediocres.

En un mundo justo ese hombre no sería futbolista

Y que esta gente cobre millonadas. Luego decidimos que el fútbol está muerto


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Nov 2022)

vaya subnormal el portero de portufail

iñaki patinó en el primer balón y último que tocó jajaja


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Iñaki Williams y los skills



Parece que España se quedo con el hermano bueno


----------



## TNTcl (24 Nov 2022)

Dan casi más miedo los reservas de Brasil.


----------



## qbit (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que fuerte: iñaki detras del portero portugues que echa el balon al cesped y de repente aparece el iñaki y se resbala!!! la ha tenido ahiiii que error mas garrafal del portero en el min 99



¿Pero eso es legal? Debe ser porque el portero ya había puesto el balón en juego.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Parece que España se quedo con el hermano *menos malo*



Ficsed


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Nov 2022)

El tiempo añadido ha sido un lolazo bestial eh.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Enga un adelanto del juego limpio de Ney, lo de Penaldo solo es agua de rosas hmmmmmm pendón pendón hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Pero eso es legal? Debe ser porque el portero ya había puesto el balón en juego.



Claro, es legal, el portero tira el balon al cesped, pues fue corriendo el mamadu a por el, acordaros del gol de Tamudo en copa del rey con Toni


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> el partido de la copa davis el aleman struff contra el canadiense shapalov



Xilebo, di la verdad, a esta gente te la estas inventando!


----------



## Zarpa (24 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Pero eso es legal? Debe ser porque el portero ya había puesto el balón en juego.



Benzema es especialista en esas situaciones bien por España de no llamar al fraude.


----------



## Hermericus (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Parece que España se quedo con el hermano bueno




Ninguno es bueno.


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Claro, es legal, el portero tira el balon al cesped, pues fue corriendo el mamadu a por el, acordaros del gol de Tamudo en copa del rey con Toni



El de Tamudo ya es ilegal. No se puede tocar el balon en el bote.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (24 Nov 2022)

Brasil son una banda, aqui queda dicho.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Nov 2022)

Leer dijo:


> 4 delanteros.



veamos 1 central acabado a lo ramos/pique

un paquete inclusivo

rafiña que no juega en la farsa, aunque ausencio tampoco en el real negril pero en su caso es por no ser negro

el richal que no mete al arcoiris

la banca con dani alves wtf? fred ? lol estos 2 van de payasos, reina style


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Xilebo, di la verdad, a esta gente te la estas inventando!



Jajajajaja son jugadores reales de la ATP de tenis, la gente que lo sigue, lo saben


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> veamos 1 central acabado a lo ramos/pique
> 
> un paquete inclusivo
> 
> ...



Pero si van perdiendo 0-3 meten a rodrygo y lo solucionan


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

Bueno, ahora a ver si los serbios dan la campanada


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



historia del paleti


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*¡Los Williams baten un récord histórico en los Mundiales!*

Con el debut de Iñaki Williams y Nico Williams, por primera vez dos hermanos de mismo padre y madre juegan un Mundial con selecciones distintas.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Nov 2022)

al vasco de ghana la falló el adn
joder si sabino arana levantase la cabeza....

arzallus:
¿pero este tiene rh negativo y forma craneal pura?


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Nov 2022)

Penaldo y los penaltitos,

como el de Nacho en el 2018.


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Vamos Serbia!!!


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (24 Nov 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Jajajaja sí claro, venga merengón, ni tu te lo crees. "El del gerona".
> 
> El único, ÚNICO es Gayà, que esta lesionado. El único disputable.
> 
> ...



Ni juega en el Madrid dice el soplapollas. Como si fuese un equipo de segunda.
Aunque no juegue sigue siendo mejor que el balde ese. 
Esque madre de dios.... Anda y tira anda. Tira tira...A ZAMPAR RABOS DE NEGRO que es lo que te gusta.

Blackpill???? Blackpollas en la boca deberías llamarte


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, ahora a ver si los serbios dan la campanada



A ver lo que hacen  

Once confirmado de Serbia

El conjunto balcánico *ya tiene listo su once para el debut*. La gran ausencia en el campo será el jugador de la *Juventus*, *Dusan Vlahovic.* Tampoco estará de inicio Kostic, compañero del delantero en Turín, y *una de las armas ofensivas de esta Selección.

Formación de Serbia:* Vanja; Veljkovic, Milenkovic, Pavlovic; Zivkovic, Lukic, Gudelj, Mladenovic; Milinkovic-Savic, Tadic; Mitrovic.


Brasil confirma el once

Tite ha confirmado el once para el debut de la pentacampeona en Qatar. Brasil presenta un 4-2-3-1 con Fred y Casemiro en el doble pivote. Neymar, de 10.

*Formación de Brasil:* Alisson, Danilo,Thiago Silva, Marquinhos, Alex Telles; Casemiro, Fred; Neymar Jr., Lucas Paquetá, Raphinha; Richarlison.


----------



## Hamtel (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Grande Tamudo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

Es el meme de los memes: lo que decía Gary Neville de España antes del partido...


En Twitter está comenzando a hacerse viral este meme con las palabras de Gary Neville sobre la capacidad goleadora de la selección española.




as.com


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Padrique va desnudo*


----------



## Manero (24 Nov 2022)

Con los jugadorazos que tiene Portugal y lo mal que juegan, hoy si no se resbala el Williams malo se hubieran dejado remontar un partido que tenían ganado contra la banda que es Ghana.

Ahí se ve la importancia de tener un buen seleccionador.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La gran ausencia en el campo será el jugador de la *Juventus*, *Dusan Vlahovic.* Tampoco estará de inicio Kostic, compañero del delantero en Turín, y *una de las armas ofensivas de esta Selección.
> 
> Formación de Serbia:* Vanja; Veljkovic, Milenkovic, Pavlovic; Zivkovic, Lukic, Gudelj, Mladenovic; Milinkovic-Savic, Tadic; Mitrovic.



Eing? Y el Vlahovic? Nuestra esperanza serbia missing??? Kostic tampocoooooooor?? Kafrón, vendío ese coach serbijo !!!


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Enga una porra, cuantas volteretas arrastrándose por la yerba piensa darse Ney pa que le piten falta??

Yo digo que unas 328.


----------



## qbit (24 Nov 2022)

Me ha parecido oir en la televisión inglesa que Cristiano es el primero en meter gol en 5 mundiales.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Me ha parecido oir en la televisión inglesa que Cristiano es el primero en meter gol en 5 mundiales.



Siii lo dije antes de empezar el partido yo, si marcaba un gol, seria el primero en hacerlo


----------



## TNTcl (24 Nov 2022)

Está caído youtube?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A ver lo que hacen
> 
> Once confirmado de Serbia
> 
> ...



No pone a vinicius de titular


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No pone a vinicius de titular



Que si esta, me lo comi jajajajajaja

*Formación de Brasil:* Alisson, Danilo,Thiago Silva, Marquinhos, Alex Sandro; Casemiro; Neymar Jr., Lucas Paquetá, Raphinha; Richarlison y Vinicius.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No pone a vinicius de titular



Enga Obi vente pal Catar, que con un recor lechoso de esos tuyos, 2 km de chorro al otro lao der gorfo lo atraviesas y sapuntan todos los arabs al Xhamster después de verte.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Bueno llega el equipo del mundial!!!! brazil!!! sambaaaaaaaa!!!! jogo bonito!!!! sambaaaaaaa!!!! tiki taca!!!!!!!!!! sambaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feministaliberal (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Manero (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que si esta, me lo comi jajajajajaja
> 
> *Formación de Brasil:* Alisson, Danilo,Thiago Silva, Marquinhos, Alex Sandro; Casemiro; Neymar Jr., Lucas Paquetá, Raphinha; Richarlison y Vinicius.



Saldrá con 4 extremos Brasil??? Neymar, Raphinha, Vinicius y Richarlison. Demasiada gente arriba, y con la de balones que suelen perder Neymar y Vinicius las contras de Serbia pueden ser peligrosas.

Supongo que a Richarlison lo pondrá de delantero centro y a Neymar de 10 y que juegue por donde le de la gana, y en los extremos Vinicius y Raphinha. A ver cuando empiece el partido como se situan.


----------



## Th89 (24 Nov 2022)

Como canta poner a Thiago Silva de titular que tendrá que correr ya con tacataca


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Joder haciendo el sucnormal por aquí no me había dado cuenta de que los ghanaperdedores habían hecho el segundo.


----------



## TNTcl (24 Nov 2022)

Un clásico. 




Otro.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Portugal debuta con el pie derecho en su debut*


----------



## Hamtel (24 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Joder haciendo el sucnormal por aquí no me había dado cuenta de que los ghanaperdedores habían hecho el segundo.



Y no ha marcado el tercero porque el patoso de Williams se ha resbalado


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Србија прваци света


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Estamos tos igval, aquí ni pazvzv quiere que gane Brasida


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Cristiano, choca esos cinco*

Portugal acaba pidiendo la hora en un partido que convierte a Cristiano en el primer futbolista en marcar en cinco Mundiales; Iñaki Williams tuvo el empate en el minuto 100


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Forza Serbija los brasileros solo son fachada, ahí mis decaci, Tito con vosotros jostias !!!


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Penaldo y los penaltitos,
> 
> como el de Nacho en el 2018.



Pero ese fué culpa de Nacho, que sin ser necesario le metió la zancadilla


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Padrique va desnudo*



Esta macizorro.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Cristiano, choca esos cinco*
> 
> Portugal acaba pidiendo la hora en un partido que convierte a Cristiano en el primer futbolista en marcar en cinco Mundiales; Iñaki Williams tuvo el empate en el minuto 100




Cristina salerosa, que vas a tener la agenda llena hasta Navidá hmmmm cuanta polla mora haciendo cola wapitoooooooooo !!!


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

No entiendo porqué se tatuan o se ponen la cruz cristiana de pendiente o colgante cuando son unos putos ateos de mierda.

¿Neymar jugará con esos pendientes?, supongo que se los quita en el vestuario.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No entiendo porqué se tatuan o se ponen la cruz cristiana de pendiente o colgante cuando son unos putos ateos de mierda.



Apañao va ustec si busca espiritualidá entre todos esos tuercebotas, aquí solo mola el papel de hooligan y montar fiesta, hip !!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

Leer dijo:


> 4 delanteros.



Donde esta Favelinha?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (24 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Србија прваци света
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271604



¿Que quiere decir?.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2022)

Suplente Vlahovic en Serbia?  

Gabriel Jesus suplente en Brasil?


----------



## Madrid (24 Nov 2022)

Pevaj Srbijo, zemlja junaka!! 

Silnije jace

Jebemo Pazar i Fenerbace!!!!

Qué tal kamaradens y amigos?

Honestamente no espero mucho de Serbia.

Por lo general de los equipos de la antigua Yugoslavia quien mantiene una mentalidad cohesionada como equipo es Croacia. Por contra partida, Serbia ha tenido siempre jugadores decentes, salvo quizá los años comprendidos entre 2010- 2015.


A principios de los 2000 triunfaba un tal Darko Kovacevic, Savo Milosevic, Mihajlovic, para dar paso a jugadores como Zigic, Kezman, el gran Nemanja Vidic, luego a un nivel más discreto Dragutinovic o Dejan Stankovic.


Tras el fiasco de 2010, donde la selección se fracturó en dos bandos en la concentración de Sudáfrica, entre Vidic y Kezman, hubo una travesía por el desierto, con destellos lejanos a lo que nos tenían acostumbrados, salen a la escena jugadores como Kolarov, Ivanovic, Mitrovic y Tadic .


Tras conseguir el Mundial sub-20 ante Brasil ( capiteneada por Gabriel Jesús) , el relevo generacional vuelve a dar una generación fructifera , Milinkovic-Savic, Jovic, Zivkovic (me parece un jugadorazo malaprovechado en el PAOK donde es jugador estrella), Maksimovic, Milenkovic ( muy buen central de la Fiorentina, acabará fichando por un grande) o el portero Rajkovic .


Detrás vienen otros dos jugadores muy jóvenes con proyección interesante, uno es Stevanovic propiedad de City fogueandose en Holanda y S.Mitrovic propiedad de Estrella Roja. No he mencionado a Vlahovic porque está ya consagrado.


El problema es la mentalidad como dije previamente , no tienen una gran cohesión de equipo, eso hace que las carencias que tengan se acentúen y el equipo haga aguas en momentos clave. Cuando por alineación de astros o causa de la divina providencia juegan serios pueden llegar hacer cosas interesantes, ganaron a Portugal en Lisboa 1-2 , quedando primera de grupo. No puedo decir si puede ser una sorpresa en el Mundial, los antecedentes no son halagüeños, de ganar a Alemania 0-1 y días después perder con Australia, es una montaña rusa .

Ajmoooooooooo


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

SERBIJA SERBIJA SERBIJA SERBIJA


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Que quiere decir?.



Serbios del mundo

No es que sepa búlgaro, lo he traducido con el DeepL


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Vengaaaaaaaaaaaa que aquí todos somos yugoslapijos, abajo la samba, que viva la cogorza !!!


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*El alemán ha dado el primer punto a su país. Struff ha jugado un partido muy serio, sólido con el servicio y encontrando tiros ganadores para superar a un Shapovalov que vuelve a demostrar su cara más irregular (6-3, 4-6, 7-6(2)).* 

Alemania gana el primer punto a Canada!!! Un partido mas y a semis de la copa Davis


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

Pues no sé por qué pero me parece que a Serbia le va a caer la del Oso...

Espero equivocarme pero mucha tela lo que tienen los chicos de colonia portuguesa estos


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (24 Nov 2022)

Yo voy con Serbia tb. 

Mucho asco los brasileños, Neymar y compañía.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Serbios del mundo



Serbia campeona del mundo


----------



## Madrid (24 Nov 2022)

Que pinta de favelario asqueroso tiene Richarlinson , o como cojones se escriba.


----------



## Hamtel (24 Nov 2022)

Joder ver el partido con los comentarios en gabacho es una tortura


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2022)

Poned el hijno de Serbia


----------



## Hamtel (24 Nov 2022)

La mayoría de los jugadores brasileños parecen delincuentes


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Que pinta de favelario asqueroso tiene Richarlinson , o como cojones se escriba.



Pues no viste a las gordas de sus hermanas bien cebadas cuando celebró la convocatoria de su entrenador, enga otra de cochinillo pa celebrarlo y a ser posible en Segovia.


----------



## Antiparticula (24 Nov 2022)

¿Por qué en TVE escribe Catar y no Qatar?


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Poned el hijno de Serbia


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿Por qué en TVE escribe Catar y no Qatar?



En castellano es correcto, los nombres propios pueden ser en lengua vernácula o la tuya propia, elige a tu gusto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿Por qué en TVE escribe Catar y no Qatar?



Porque siempre ha sido Catar de toda la vida
Lo de Qatar es un anglicismo


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Serbia campeona del mundo



jaja, pues falló el traductor.


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero ese fué culpa de Nacho, que sin ser necesario le metió la zancadilla



Si, pero Penaldo a la mínima se tira,

error de Nacho y Penaldo que sabe sacar partido de ello,

este de Ghana directamente ni hay contacto,
van los dos al mismo tiempo.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Porque siempre ha sido Catar de toda la vida
> Lo de Qatar es un anglicismo



Qatar anglicismo !!!! Enga académico, العربية‎


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Neymar a dos goles de igualar a un tal Pele  



1.ºPelé1957-197177920.84  2.º*Neymar*2010-presente751210.62


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Los serbios siguen siendo prorusos?


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Ya ha comenzado el game? Enga pues, a contar las volteretas de Ney...


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

србија србија вуелве ел империо собре ел адриатицо


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Poronga
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271632


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Los serbios siguen siendo prorusos?



Ever, sus grandes amigos en el Adriático tovarich.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Gavi está retratando mucho y a muchos*


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Soy yo o todos los jarbitros me parecen morenos, donde está nuestro del Cerrito Grande, o el gran pequeño Cüneyt Çakır.


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


>



El verdadero himno.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Soy yo o todos los jarbitros me parecen morenos, donde está nuestro del Cerrito Grande, o el gran pequeño Cüneyt Çakır.



Pues este es de Iran


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Venga Ney no te quites la camiseta, lo tuyo es redolar por el suelo, enga va.


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Ya se echaba de menos el juego de saque largo del portero, y al cuerpo a cuerpo.
Habrá pelea


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Brasucas pvto ridiculllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooo la serbija os está meandoooo !!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Esto parece un partido de solteros contra casados.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

Axel Torres recordándole a Zubizarreta el golazo que el actual entrenador de Serbia le metió en Italia 90, Zubi haciendose el sueco, que no lo ha recordado porque la gente lo puede consultar en Wikipedia y tal.

Pero yo no necesito la wikipedia, yo me acuerdo perfectamente de como se las tragó aquel día y nos mandaron a casa.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Bromas aparte la cámara super HD demuestra en cada imagen lo sucnormales y teatreros que son esta peña cuando se supone que les hacen falta, una patada en los güevos les daba yo y menos cuento juer.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esto parece un partido de solteros contra casados.



O de mariquitas contra mariquitas renegando de la bandera del Japón.


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

Joder con Casimiro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

El Neymar en cuanto que ha dejado el psg otra vez gordo


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Y no solo son morenos todos los járbitros sino esmirriados, así no se le pone dura a la Cristina, inyustisia !!!


----------



## Madrid (24 Nov 2022)

@condimento El año que viene Mundobasket en Filipinas, Indonesia y Japón... va a ser brutal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Tácticamente brasil es una mierda importante .


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (24 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Axel Torres recordándole a Zubizarreta el golazo que el actual entrenador de Serbia le metió en Italia 90, Zubi haciendose el sueco, que no lo ha recordado porque la gente lo puede consultar en Wikipedia y tal.
> 
> Pero yo no necesito la wikipedia, yo me acuerdo perfectamente de como se las tragó aquel día y nos mandaron a casa.



Yo recuerdo que el que agacho la cabeza en la barrera fue un tal Michel.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> @condimento El año que viene Mundobasket en Filipinas, Indonesia y Japón... va a ser brutal.



No seas malo que me entra la morriña snif snif


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Axel Torres recordándole a Zubizarreta el golazo que el actual entrenador de Serbia le metió en Italia 90, Zubi haciendose el sueco, que no lo ha recordado porque la gente lo puede consultar en Wikipedia y tal.
> 
> Pero yo no necesito la wikipedia, yo me acuerdo perfectamente de como se las tragó aquel día y nos mandaron a casa.



Y el golazo que le metió Dino Baggio en cuartos de USA y el de nigeria que se lo metió él solo, no paró ni un penalti en Mexico,...


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

србија србија србија пор тито нуестро император
srbija srbija srbija por tito nuestro imperator


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

En la tele usana recordando todo el rato que hoy es el thanksgiving


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (24 Nov 2022)

Neymar piscinero


----------



## Madrid (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y el golazo que le metió Dino Baggio en cuartos de USA y el de nigeria que se lo metió él solo, no paró ni un penalti en Mexico,...



Lo de Zubizarreta es parte de un recuerdo nostálgico paco gracioso pero ese barniz del recuerdo impide decir la verdad, era un auténtico paquete y un enchufado, totalmente incompetente.


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Sólo han sido 5 giros


----------



## TNTcl (24 Nov 2022)

Los serbios parecen un equipo serio.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Pero si no le ha tocado


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Coñe, 20 minutos y la samba todavía no se ha estrenado, a ver si me entran sueños húmedos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Coñe, 20 minutos y la samba todavía no se ha estrenado, a ver si me entran sueños húmedos.



Llevo semanas diciendo que ni Argentina ni Brasil son gran cosa y que quería verlas contra europeas. Y lo estamos viendo. Y Serbia lleva años sin hacer nada.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

La pierde Ficticious!!! PAQUETEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Bromas aparte la cámara super HD demuestra en cada imagen lo sucnormales y teatreros que son esta peña cuando se supone que les hacen falta, una patada en los güevos les daba yo y menos cuento juer.



Sanciones postpartido a quien haya fingido. Se acabaría en dos segundos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> србија србија србија пор тито нуестро император
> srbija srbija srbija por tito nuestro imperator



кучкини синови мора се рећи више


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Rapiña, demuestra que no estás en el Barça, hoy toca jugar chaval !!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Los serbios parecen un equipo serio.



Han mejorado mucho y por eso están aquí, pero no van a llegar lejos.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> кучкини синови мора се рећи више



sons of bitches more must be said


----------



## Madrid (24 Nov 2022)

Un poquito más mordiente arriba joder, y les cascais el primero a los panchos lusófonos.

Ajdeeeeeeeeee jebem ti!!!!


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Han mejorado mucho y por eso están aquí, pero no van a llegar lejos.



Es la historia de siempre con Brasil, equipos de medio pelo de rivales


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Fuera de juego


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

Muy bien el portero serbio


----------



## Madrid (24 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Es la historia de siempre con Brasil, equipos de medio pelo de rivales



El 1-7 de 2014 les delata, para mí, por muchos 5 mundiales que tenga, esa mancha no se borra jamás, ya es como parte de la historia de ellos, tal como esas mismos trofeos que relato anteriormente.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

PENALTI CLARÍSIMO A FICTICIOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!
Árbitro comprao por toda la serbia canalla bandido vendío !!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Thiago Silva cuantos años tiene?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> El 1-7 de 2014 les delata, para mí, por muchos 5 mundiales que tenga, esa mancha no se borra jamás, ya es como parte de la historia de ellos, tal como esas mismos trofeos que relato anteriormente.



El último data de 2002 en un mundial más que sospechoso.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Thiago Silva cuantos años tiene?



Menos que Dani Alves


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

El entrenador serbijo demanda tiki-taka shhhhhh que no se entere el rival.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Mañana que programa tenemos compañeros? 
Creo recordar que jugaba el mejor equipo del torneo contra otra potencia de calidad? 
@xilebo ayudanos


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Thiago Silva cuantos años tiene?



38 y dani alves con 39 en el banquillo, todo juventud


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Me aburro!!!


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mañana que programa tenemos compañeros?
> Creo recordar que jugaba el mejor equipo del torneo contra otra potencia de calidad?
> @xilebo ayudanos



Por fin vuelve Qatar, fúrbol de alta escuela en sus pantallas, las piratas y las normales.


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mañana que programa tenemos compañeros?
> Creo recordar que jugaba el mejor equipo del torneo contra otra potencia de calidad?
> @xilebo ayudanos



Mañana es como una etapa llana del tour...


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Me aburro!!!



Y el playmobil, lo tenías empeñao ??


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mañana que programa tenemos compañeros?
> Creo recordar que jugaba el mejor equipo del torneo contra otra potencia de calidad?
> @xilebo ayudanos


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mañana que programa tenemos compañeros?
> Creo recordar que jugaba el mejor equipo del torneo contra otra potencia de calidad?
> @xilebo ayudanos



Mañana toca día anglo-moro, con el Holanda-Ecvador de rara avis


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mañana que programa tenemos compañeros?
> Creo recordar que jugaba el mejor equipo del torneo contra otra potencia de calidad?
> @xilebo ayudanos



Mañana para el desayuno Bale, para el almuerzo catar, merendamos tulipanes y cenamos hamburguesa


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Mañana para el desayuno Bale, para el almuerzo catar, merendamos tulipanes y cenamos hamburguesa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271665



Mañana se va a hacer duro...


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Ney que tú me engañas, no eres el auténtico, todavía no has redolao por el suelo, vuelve al Santos y aprende traidor a las buenas costumbres brasileras.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Las skills de La Piña, 60 millonacos por un brasileño que no ha demostrado nada


----------



## Azog el Profanador (24 Nov 2022)

Serbia no hace más que defender , así difícil que puedan marcar.


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

El gol llegará porque los serbios dejan que chuten demasiado pero el partido es malo


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Pero Rapiña, que chut más ridículo, eso donde lo aprendiste, en el Barça???


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Mañana para el desayuno Bale, para el almuerzo catar, merendamos tulipanes y cenamos hamburguesa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271665



Catar-senegal....joder, posiblemente estemos ante el partido más denigrante del mundial, como yo decía mañana tenemos una cita ineludible.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (24 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Ni juega en el Madrid dice el soplapollas. Como si fuese un equipo de segunda.
> Aunque no juegue sigue siendo mejor que el balde ese.
> Esque madre de dios.... Anda y tira anda. Tira tira...A ZAMPAR RABOS DE NEGRO que es lo que te gusta.
> 
> Blackpill???? Blackpollas en la boca deberías llamarte



Todopoderoso Nacho ha jugado 200 minutos esta temporada en Liga, solo un partido de titular.

Para decir antes que no llorabas, has llorado bastante la verdad, pero no me ha sorprendido para nada. En cuanto a lo de rabos negros, quizá deberías revisar tu equipo antes de hablar. Que a menudo la gente que va acusando a otros de comer pollas son los primeros maricas negadores.


----------



## Madrid (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El último data de 2002 en un mundial más que sospechoso.



Seamos justos, hubo tocomochos con Corea pero fue un Mundial donde los brazucas jugaron bastante bien, el equipo era irrepetible incluso mejor que el de 1994. 

Ronaldo, Rivaldo, Ronaldinho, Cafú, Roberto Carlos como estrellas principales, secundarias a Lúcio con Roque Junior, central finísimo el primero, Gilberto Silva en el medio , Denilson del Betis y un jovencisimo Kaka que empezaba a despuntar. 

Esos equipos se repiten cada muchos años.


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Hasta que no llegan a 3/4, Brasil va a dos velocidades menos que España o Inglaterra


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Nov 2022)

Son malísimos. 
Al menos los serbios son un equipo.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Catar-senegal....joder, posiblemente estemos ante el partido más denigrante del mundial, como yo decía mañana tenemos una cita ineludible.



Demigrante, demigrante, vocabulario vurbujo, respetémoslo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1271666



Me refería al catar-Senegal...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Mañana toca día anglo-moro, con el Holanda-Ecvador de rara avis






Iran a las 11 y Qatar a las 14.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

En fins, huele a 1-0 de penalti chorra y regalao al más estilo mundialero.


----------



## Madrid (24 Nov 2022)

Descanso hacía un cambio valiente, metía a Vlahovic y sacaba a Mitrovic, creo que Thiago Silva le está secando bien.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Descanso hacía un cambio valiente, metía a Vlahovic y sacaba a Mitrovic, creo que Thiago Silva le está secando bien.



¿Pero está Vlahovic?


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me refería al catar-Senegal...



Fútbol moronegro de manual


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me refería al catar-Senegal...



Yo es que los partidos de la mañana no los contemplo. Demasiada morralla me he tragado ya en la "primera jornada"


----------



## Madrid (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Pero está Vlahovic?



Si en el banquillo, Mitrovic está totalmente anulado. Serbia se acerca pero le cuesta llegar a portería.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Nov 2022)

A Serbia no los veo bien, a ver si sale Djokovic en la segunda parte


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Pero está Vlahovic?



En el banquillo, estaba tocado


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Ni así la mete brasil


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (24 Nov 2022)

Alguien le ve algo especial a Brasil??


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Si en el banquillo, Mitrovic está totalmente anulado. Serbia se acerca pero le cuesta llegar a portería.



Pero si no ha salido es porque estará tocado. No me creo que no sea titular.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Alguien le ve algo especial a Brasil??



Sí, las garotas en la grada, pero este bazofio de foro no me deja cargar imágenes-


----------



## Teofrasto (24 Nov 2022)

Brasil no tiene nada de favorito para ganar el mundial


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Alguien le ve algo especial a Brasil??



Nada, es un equipo muy plano. Richarlison no es un gran delantero. Lo mejor que tienen es Vini, Rodrigo y Casemiro.


----------



## pepetemete (24 Nov 2022)

Me gusta éste mundial... no hay mierdas sobre Ucrania y los partidos son de calidac


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Sí, las garotas en la grada, pero este bazofio de foro no me deja cargar imágenes-



¿Como que no?


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

En fins, furgo bodorrio de esas selecciones con jugadores que se quejaban de las fechas terminales del verano, en Noviembre igual de perezosos niñatillos minollarios.


----------



## VandeBel (24 Nov 2022)

Neymar de interior? Hace que el equipo tenga tendencia a partirse en un 4-2-4. 

Contra mejores equipos lo veo una locura.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Me gusta éste mundial... no hay mierdas sobre Ucrania y los partidos son de calidac



Porque están entretenidos echando mierda sobre Qatar mientras la dictadura occidental es mucho peor.


----------



## condimento (24 Nov 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Neymar de interior? Hace que el equipo tenga tendencia a partirse en un 4-2-4.
> 
> Contra mejores equipos lo veo una locura.



Le veo un pelo cebado, se ve que en Paguí aparte de pagar también ceban.


----------



## Madrid (24 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Alguien le ve algo especial a Brasil??



Argentina (si pasa) y Brasil en cuanto les caiga un equipo como Holanda, Inglaterra o incluso Bélgica, van acabar justiciadas como un favelado con los neumáticos ardiendo, lo que en mi amada Sudáfrica se llamaba necklace, practica habitual de la pacifista Winnie Mandela , dicho sea de paso.


----------



## Octubrista (24 Nov 2022)

He pinchado un rato por aquí:






Brasil vs Serbia EN VIVO ONLINE


En Jeinz Macias encontrarás todo sobre el fútbol nacional e internacional, podrás seguir a los partidos de los equipos más importantes del mundo.




re.jeinzmacias.net





Para no hacer rico a Roures, y no he visto que Brasil sea para asustar.


----------



## qbit (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno llega el equipo del mundial!!!! brazil!!! sambaaaaaaaa!!!! jogo bonito!!!! sambaaaaaaa!!!! tiki taca!!!!!!!!!! sambaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!



Eso del juego bonito queda reservado a España, por el momento, porque Brasil juegan a lo que todos desde hace mucho. Recuerdo hace muchos años, en un mundial (¿EE.UU.?), un Brasil-Dinamarca, y los que jugaban bonito eran Dinamarca, y el subnormal de Míchel hablando de Brasil y su espectáculo. Lo estaba viendo pero seguía con el tópico. Es como esos que dicen que el PP es de derechas a pesar de hacer lo mismo que el PSOE. Se meten en un tópico y de ahí no salen aunque la realidad sea la contraria. Que la realidad no les estropee el tópico.


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Como que no?



Ni una de esas se ha visto.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Nov 2022)

A comer y masticar tornillos.

Y Suiza va a hacer lo mismo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yo es que los partidos de la mañana no los contemplo. Demasiada morralla me he tragado ya en la "primera jornada"



Yo creo que es posible que no vayas a encontrar te con un espectáculo semejante el catar-senegal en tu vida.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Nov 2022)

Este Brasil es como la Argentina del mundial 90, Maradona-Neymar y Caniggia-Vini mas ocho perros de presa..., si Telé Santana o Sócrates levantaran la cabeza


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2022)

Acabo de llegar de remar... qué tal se ha dado el día mamonas?


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## punkk (24 Nov 2022)

Esto es un 2-0 de Brasil de manual.

Aunque preferiría que ganaran los serbios marrulleros que siempre tienen "oficio" y nunca les sirve para nada.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

Serbias en pelotas no encuentro, que alguien lo solucione.

Hay que amenizar el descanso.


----------



## chomin (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Porque están entretenidos echando mierda sobre Qatar mientras la dictadura occidental es mucho peor.



Peor dice.... anda tira palla! Aquí parece que solo postean ninis malcriaos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Serbias en pelotas no encuentro, que alguien lo solucione.
> 
> Hay que amenizar el descanso.



Por fin un mensaje de verdad joder


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

El profesor que le ha pasado, algún alumno problemático?


----------



## qbit (24 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Acabo de llegar de remar... qué tal se ha dado el día mamonas?



Ponte manos a la obra, que tienes un GIF animado muy majo que hacer en el partido de Portugal, aunque ni la mitad de lo que podría haber sido.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

Madre mia, ha pitado el inicio del segundo tiempo y la mitad de los jugadores sin enterarse.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Ni una de esas se ha visto.



Ya, pero dice que no se pueden colgar fotos.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Acabo de llegar de remar... qué tal se ha dado el día mamonas?



Bufff larguisimo el dia, madrugando para ver a las 11 a Suiza Camerun  remas de verdad en la playa de la Malagueta ?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Acabo de llegar de remar... qué tal se ha dado el día mamonas?



Suiza una mierda de partido, el de Uruguay ni lo veas, el de Purtugal ponte la segunda parte y el de Brasil bastante malo


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Se atasca la tragedia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bufff larguisimo el dia, madrugando para ver a las 11 a Suiza Camerun  remas de verdad en la playa de la Malagueta ?



Madrugando dice


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bufff larguisimo el dia, madrugando para ver a las 11 a Suiza Camerun  remas de verdad en la playa de la Malagueta ?





Ya me gustaría a mi.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Amarilla clarísima


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Serbias en pelotas no encuentro, que alguien lo solucione.
> 
> Hay que amenizar el descanso.











Puta serbia desnuda meando en un bar público


XVIDEOS Puta serbia desnuda meando en un bar público gratis




www.xvideos.es


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Madrugando dice



Jajajajaja pues no te cuento a la hora q me levanto un sabado o domingo, a las 4 de la tarde tranquilamente


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (24 Nov 2022)

Brasil se esta encontrando con la "clase media" Europea.

Ya hace 20 años que a estos y a los argentos los sacas de la Copa America (donde Serbia seria semifinalista sin despeinarse) y se les ven todas las costuras.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Suiza una mierda de partido, el de Uruguay ni lo veas, el de Purtugal ponte la segunda parte y el de Brasil bastante malo



Perfecto resumen


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Jajajajaja pues no te cuento a la hora q me levanto un sabado o domingo, a las 4 de la tarde tranquilamente



Hdp


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Brasil se esta encontrando con la "clase media" Europea.
> 
> Ya hace 20 años que a estos y a los argentos los sacas de la Copa America (donde Serbia seria semifinalista sin despeinarse) y se les ven todas las costuras.



Les está costando Serbia y les costará Suiza. Cuando se encuentren a Purtugal, Inglaterra, Francia,... se van para casa


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hdp



Creo q te confundiste de profesion


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Nov 2022)

Rapiña y Richarlison o como se escriba son unos paquetes de cuidado.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Lo que ganaría Serbia con una bvena delantera


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Suiza una mierda de partido, el de Uruguay ni lo veas, el de Purtugal ponte la segunda parte y el de Brasil bastante malo



Portugal lo veo seguro


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Rapiña y Richarlison o como se escriba son unos paquetes de cuidado.



Según la siempre confiable prensa española Ancelotti suspiraba por traerse a este último...


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

En una jugada de esas Brasil la mete y se acabó.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Portugal lo veo seguro



La segunda parte espectacular, duro hasta el min 100


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Creo q te confundiste de profesion



Ya fui consultor informático y me mandaban a la quinta leche trabajado 16 horas al día


----------



## Azog el Profanador (24 Nov 2022)

Brasil va a terminar marcando de chorra después de presionar tanto.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Rapiña y Richarlison o como se escriba son unos paquetes de cuidado.



Neymar sigue siendo top, como lo cambien nos vamos a reir


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Según la siempre confiable prensa española Ancelotti suspiraba por traerse a este último...



Menos mal que se le dijo que no, porque parece hasta peor que Asensio.


----------



## Madrid (24 Nov 2022)

Lastima que está Kostic también tocado, es un buen puñal, muy rápido y peligroso.

Mejor esperar contra la mierda albanesa de Suiza y contra los Mamadohu's


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Semifinales del europeo femenino de Curling en Eurosport. 
Escocia-Dinamarca


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya fui consultor informático y me mandaban a la quinta leche trabajado 16 horas al día



Los sysadmin salen a su hora


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya fui consultor informático y me mandaban a la quinta leche trabajado 16 horas al día



En algun proyecto estuve asi, pero me inmole y a otro sitio, hay q saber montarselo bien y q no te avasallen....


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Semifinales del europeo femenino de Curling en Eurosport.
> Escocia-Dinamarca



Prefiero la copa Davis


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (24 Nov 2022)

Qué bueno es Neymar, pero qué bonito verle jugar! Y que vini siga yendose hasta las vallas.


----------



## El amigo (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ojo a Castelleto y a choupo



Al final el mejor ha sido Zambo Anguissa. Decepción de Castelleti y Choupo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> En algun proyecto estuve asi, pero me inmole y a otro sitio, hay q saber montarselo bien y q no te avasallen....



Podría haber seguido rotando de empresas pero no me veía en ello a largo plazo


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Teneis toda la Uroliga de basket en vec de tanta mierda


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Prefiero la copa Davis



Alemania gano el primero punto a Canada y ahora Felix Auger Alisasime gano el primer set al aleman Oscar Otte


----------



## punkk (24 Nov 2022)

Vinicius tuvo un año bueno pero vuelve a ser un petardo que no veas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Nov 2022)

palo


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Veo que el partido está entretenido


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> palo



Eso es una barriada de Malaga


----------



## Madrid (24 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Teneis toda la Uroliga de basket en vec de tanta mierda



A mí desde que echaron a los equipos rusos , les pueden dar bastante por el culo, en especial CSKA, que siempre estaba en la final four.

Y eso que Estrella Roja ha resucitado, Partizan jugaba hoy en Madrid.


----------



## Hamtel (24 Nov 2022)

A ver si salen ya Telles y Alves


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (24 Nov 2022)

punkk dijo:


> Vinicius tuvo un año bueno pero vuelve a ser un petardo que no veas.



Y así lleva toda la temporada


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2022)

Goooooollllllll


----------



## cebollo (24 Nov 2022)

Joder, ha muerto una hija de Oscar García Junyet a los 21 años. Enfermedad grave y no dicen nada de vacuna.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bufff larguisimo el dia, madrugando para ver a las 11 a Suiza Camerun  remas de verdad en la playa de la Malagueta ?



A las 11 llevaba ya 5 horas en pie 
Madrugando, dice


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Goooooollllllll



Di que sí.... Vienes del futuro?


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Gooooooooooool de brasil, sambaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

punkk dijo:


> Vinicius tuvo un año bueno pero vuelve a ser un petardo que no veas.



Como campeón de Champions ahora está un su mejor momento, lo mejor es que se retire


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (24 Nov 2022)

Gol Brasil, era lógico, estaba llegando más


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (24 Nov 2022)

Esto se anima!!

Que rubios son los brasilelos!!


----------



## Azog el Profanador (24 Nov 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Brasil va a terminar marcando de chorra después de presionar tanto.



LO DICHO


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

El segundo de Brasil a la contra en breves minutos...


----------



## Madrid (24 Nov 2022)

Puta mierda, se veía venir.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

Se veía venir. Gol de Vrasil


----------



## El amigo (24 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> A las 11 llevaba ya 5 horas en pie
> Madrugando, dice



Hombre, se ha levantado a las 6.00 de la mañana. Eso es madrugar. O para ti madrugar que hora es?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Nov 2022)

era cuestión de tiempo


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2022)

No sé cómo habrá sido el 1er tiempo, pero esta 2ª parte sí veo a Brasil muy bien.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

El richal celebrando el gol de su vida


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Nov 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Hombre, se ha levantado a las 6.00 de la mañana. Eso es madrugar. O para ti madrugar que hora es?



madrugar es antes de las once, de toda la vida


----------



## el ruinas II (24 Nov 2022)

casemiro repartiendo estopa


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2022)

Vlahovic no estaba de inicio???


----------



## Azog el Profanador (24 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No sé cómo habrá sido el 1er tiempo, pero esta 2ª parte sí veo a Brasil muy bien.



El 1er tiempo se resume en Serbia defendiendo todo el tiempo.


----------



## Madrid (24 Nov 2022)

A ver si recupera a Kostic y Vlahovic de cara a Suiza que ahí se va a ser una gran batalla , en especial con el mierda de Xhaka y Shaquiri, kosovares.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El richal celebrando el gol de su vida



Y casi lo falla, le dio mal al balon


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No sé cómo habrá sido el 1er tiempo, pero esta 2ª parte sí veo a Brasil muy bien.



Serbia es uno de los peores ranking UEFA del campeonato...


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Nov 2022)

El VAR no está para eso?

Codazo de Casemiro y se lleva la amarilla el serbio que protesta.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Después de ver la primera jornada

Igual los que ya se hacen pajas con la segunda estrella no están tan flipados


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Nov 2022)

El Richarglison ese es el nuevo Ronaldinho


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (24 Nov 2022)

Jajajajaj vini, pobre xd, hizo un iñaki williams


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (24 Nov 2022)

Neymar es un hijo de puta


----------



## Zarpa (24 Nov 2022)

El 9 tiene que ser familia no ha hecho nada y no lo saca XD


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

Serbia ha hecho un partido de mierda. Si vienes al mundial que sea porque vas a dejarlo todo joder.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> madrugar es antes de las once, de toda la vida



Y media jornada son 12 horas


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (24 Nov 2022)

Algún enlace xfa??


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (24 Nov 2022)

Un serbio casi le vuela la cabeza a un brasileño al hacer un intento de chilena


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Todavia les empatan


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Después de ver la primera jornada
> 
> Igual los que ya se hacen pajas con la segunda estrella no están tan flipados



España no es peor que Brasil, Argentina, inglaterra, Francia,...


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Algún enlace xfa??








Soccer WorldCup | Brazil Vs Serbia Stream Online


Watch Free live streaming of Brazil Vs Serbia. Sports event Brazil Vs Serbia live online video streaming for free to watch.




soccerworldcup.me


----------



## Madrid (24 Nov 2022)

1'87 la altura media de Serbia , dicho por el comentarista Vlado Serbio.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Nov 2022)

Brasil ha aflojado la presión en defensa después del gol, los serbios han podido llegar con el balón controlado y forzar corners ... y ojo que tienen ocho tíos de más de tres metros, sin exagerar


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> España no es peor que Brasil, Argentina, inglaterra, Francia,...



El partido contra Alemania sabremos el nivel realmente de España


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2022)

Golasssoooo Gostossoooooo


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (24 Nov 2022)

Golazo de richarlison, dios santo!!! Chilena o media chilena


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Nov 2022)

joder tremendo chicharro


----------



## el ruinas II (24 Nov 2022)

que golazo, la puta que lo pario


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Parece un milagro que hayan marcado gol


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Sambaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! golazooooooooooo de brazil!!!!!!!!!!! tikii tacaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!! sambaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

2-0 se veía venir.


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Oooohhh


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Nov 2022)

GOL 2-0


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Nov 2022)

Vaya golazo.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (24 Nov 2022)

Que maravilla de gol!
Joder Vino, si antes hablamos


----------



## Madrid (24 Nov 2022)

Pues nada, se acabo lo que se daba, a pensar al menos machacar a Suiza, y si se puede partir la rodilla alguno de los albaneses, ya se da por buena la participación en el Mundial.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (24 Nov 2022)

Serbia knock out


----------



## Ancient Warrior (24 Nov 2022)

Golazooo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El partido contra Alemania sabremos el nivel realmente de España



Aunque perdamos no cambiaré mi postura. Solemos jugar muy mal pero somos competitivos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Joder con el peliteñido


----------



## Snowball (24 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Rapiña y *Richarlison* o como se escriba son unos paquetes de cuidado.



Decía ustec algo señor ejperto?


----------



## punkk (24 Nov 2022)

punkk dijo:


> Esto es un 2-0 de Brasil de manual.



Se los dije.


----------



## punkk (24 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Joder con el peliteñido



A Richarlison lo pidió Ancelotti que lo conocía del Everton y le dijeron que nein nein que Benzema y Rodrygo.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Vini por Rodrygo


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El partido contra Alemania sabremos el nivel realmente de España



Los que dicen eso luego dirán que a Alemania le gana cualquiera ya verás


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Nov 2022)

Serbia tiene que decidir, o seguir jugando como si fueran 0-0 o ir con todo para adelante y llevarse un 5-0


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Decía ustec algo señor ejperto?



owneado


----------



## qbit (24 Nov 2022)

Vaya golazo. Ese sí que tiene técnica.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Los que dicen eso luego dirán que a Alemania le gana cualquiera ya verás



¡Qué alemania está mal joder, que no va de coña! La Nations Lig sirvió de mvcho


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Decía ustec algo señor ejperto?



Llevan el 90% del tiempo siendo unos tvercebotas, no nos quedemos con los goles


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Que golazo ha metido el cabrón


----------



## Lemavos (24 Nov 2022)

Qué golaco ha metido el richard.


----------



## punkk (24 Nov 2022)

Los equipos más fuertes de momento.

1. Francia
2. Brasil
3. España
4. Inglaterra


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Neymar se pierde el mundial, nor al vas gordo a un mundial, el cabron este año en el PSG como tenía la renovación automática no veas si estaba delgado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

punkk dijo:


> Los equipos más fuertes de momento.
> 
> 1. Francia
> 2. Brasil
> ...



5-Marruecos


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Casemiro al larguero


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Nov 2022)

Richarlinho a la ducha por meter dos goles, que le quita protagonismo al entrenador...


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (24 Nov 2022)

A punto golazo de Casemiro!!! Al larguero!! Perdona el 3-0


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2022)

Bastante apañao este equipo eh.


----------



## das kind (24 Nov 2022)

Vaya, no había visto el hilo.

Buen gol de Richarlison, aunque la defensa Serbia un poco en Babia.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (24 Nov 2022)

Serbia esta muerta


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

En qué equipo juega el Richar?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

A la escuadra


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> En qué equipo juega el Richar?



Tottenham


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> owneado



De todas maneras aunque es muy bueno está muy mal defendido en esa situación

Con un defensa encima no marca ese gol


----------



## punkk (24 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> En qué equipo juega el Richar?



Totenjan


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> En qué equipo juega el Richar?



lleva 2 goles con el Tottenham


----------



## Lemavos (24 Nov 2022)

punkk dijo:


> Los equipos más fuertes de momento.
> 
> 1. Francia
> 2. Brasil
> ...



5- arabia Saudí


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> lleva 0 goles con eo Tottenham


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Tottenham



Se lo venderían a Laporta por dos palancas y el abono del luz de gas?


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Lo he corregido que son dos, tantos como hoy


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Se lo venderían a Laporta por dos palancas y el abono del luz de gas?


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¡Qué alemania está mal joder, que no va de coña! La Nations Lig sirvió de mvcho



Si ya lo sé que están mal...peor que nunca

Pero díselo al Matamoros supermadridista que en el canal de YT de Pepe Herrero azafato veloz afirma que lo "lógico y normal" es que Alemania gane a España...


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Empata Canada a 1 contra Alemania!!!!!!! Gano en dos sets Felix Aussimee a Otte!! nos vamos al dobles en el ultimo partido de cuartos de final de la Davis!!!


----------



## Manero (24 Nov 2022)

Joder con Richarlison, lleva 0 goles esta temporada en la Premier con el Tottenham y vaya 2 pepinazos que ha enchufado hoy.

Y vale que puede poner la excusa de que se está adaptando al Tottenham, pero con el Everton la temporada pasada hizo solo 10 goles y la anterior 7. Es muy buen jugador que ha jugado más de extremo que de 9 en su carrera, pero no tiene demasiado gol para ser el delantero centro de Brasil. Aunque hoy parece querer demostrar que si lo merece ser.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Tanta altura que decís y tiran un córner y no ha llegado ninguno de cabeza


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Empata Canada a 1 contra Alemania!!!!!!! Gano en dos sets Felix Aussimee a Otte!! nos vamos al dobles en el ultimo partido de cuartos de final de la Davis!!!



En el Martin Carpena


----------



## vegahermosa (24 Nov 2022)

brasil me parece la copia sudamericana de francia, vaya bichos tiene

como equipo son una bacalá pero luego como tengan el día en individualidades sales con el culo como la bandera japon


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (24 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> 1'87 la altura media de Serbia , dicho por el comentarista Vlado Serbio.



Vamos que son 11 troncos.


----------



## Madrid (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Empata Canada a 1 contra Alemania!!!!!!! Gano en dos sets Felix Aussimee a Otte!! nos vamos al dobles en el ultimo partido de cuartos de final de la Davis!!!



Está jugando con Canadá la maricona de Shapovalov?


----------



## Lemavos (24 Nov 2022)

Brasil Francia candidatos claros


----------



## Madrid (24 Nov 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Brasil Francia candidatos claros



Hasta que llegue Holanda o Inglaterra y se acabe la broma favelaria.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> En el Martin Carpena



Exacto, mira q el nuevo formato no me gusta pero al tonto de Pique hay que darle el merito q el mundial del tenis se haya ya disputado en Madrid, Valencia y Malaga, esto mueve mucho dinero y las mejores raquetas del mundo


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Nov 2022)

Que subnormales son los argentinos,

estoy viendo el partido en la TV de Argensimia,

el comentarista...

"Brasil gana cómodo a una grande de Europa, no como Inglaterra y España con selecciones menores bla bla"

Ranking FIFA:
Irán - 20
Serbia - 21
Costa Rica - 31













Arabia Saudí - 51

Que mancha de hijosdeputas


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

7 min de descuento


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (24 Nov 2022)

Neymar salió lesionado. Ojo!!


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Resvltado previsible pero cortito


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> brasil me parece la copia sudamericana de francia, vaya bichos tiene
> 
> como equipo son una bacalá pero luego como tengan el día en individualidades sales con el culo como la bandera japon



Es lo malo: que no juegan como bloque sino como individualidades y es muy dificil desactivar un equipo asi

Se ponen a hacer cada uno la guerra por su cuenta y como son acróbatas pues les salen goles de dibujos animados.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (24 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Neymar salió lesionado. Ojo!!



Danilo también tiene problemas!!!


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2022)

Brasil como tengan el día y el duende les llegue, telita eh.

El partido de Casemiro, al menos lo que llevo visto, bastante bueno.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Danilo is down


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (24 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Neymar salió lesionado. Ojo!!


----------



## Lemavos (24 Nov 2022)

NOTICIA ÚLTIMA HORA. 

AMANCIO ORTEGA va a comprar el Manchester United


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Exacto, mira q el nuevo formato no me gusta pero al tonto de Pique hay que darle el merito q el mundial del tenis se haya ya disputado en Madrid, Valencia y Malaga, esto mueve mucho dinero y las mejores raquetas del mundo



Se notaba que había lio porque para aparcar me he visto más negro que los brasileiros de las favelas.


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Me sabe mal por Serbia... Pero Brasil muy bien. 
Mi top en la primera ronda de partidos.
España
Inglaterra 
Francia
Brasil


----------



## Hamtel (24 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



Esta noche con dos copitas se le pasa


----------



## 11kjuan (24 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El verdadero himno.



Joder, el del acordeón acojona de lo siniestro que parece.

Siente la musica brvtal


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> En qué equipo juega el Richar?



Denigrantes de la premier, va de equipo medio en equipo medio, hace 5 años se lo rifaban los importantes pero parece que es algo problemático, jugo la final de las olimpiadas contra nosotros hace poco.


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



Mu mala pinta tiene eso


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Me sabe mal por Serbia... Pero Brasil muy bien.
> Mi top en la primera ronda de partidos.
> España
> Inglaterra
> ...



Ficsed


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Decía ustec algo señor ejperto?



Ya no es un paquete, pero sigue siendo más feo que un pie.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (24 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Que subnormales son los argentinos,
> 
> estoy viendo el partido en la TV de Argensimia,
> 
> ...



Están muy escocidos.

Y lo peor es que se van a quedar fuera en un grupo con Arabia Saudí, la Méjico del Caca Martino y la Polonia de Lewandoski que en los mundiales se transforma en una mezcla de Julio Salinas y Edwin Congo.


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Joder, el del acordeón acojona de lo siniestro que parece



Un Chad serbio.

(Hay mil vídeos y memes sobre el)


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



Con martinelli no le van a echar de menos


----------



## pepitoburbujas (24 Nov 2022)

punkk dijo:


> Los equipos más fuertes de momento.
> 
> 1. Francia
> 2. Brasil
> ...



Estoy bastante de acuerdo. Lo único, que España e Inglaterra han jugado contra comparsas. Cuando marcas pronto te tranquilizas y luego es todo mucho más fácil. 

España e Inglaterra marcaron y luego fue un despiporre. Hoy Serbia ha sido ese equipo ordenado que se sabe inferior y juegan con ilusión mientras están 0-0. En cuanto les cae el primero se vienen abajo porque no tienen potencial para llevar el peso del partido, y es cuando Brasil ha empezado a gustarse y ha podido meter cuatro.

Para mi las favoritas son Brasil y Francia. Tienen experiencia, juventud, físico, y cracks. A España le falta físico y cracks, pero nada que criticar a las alineaciones porque no los tenemos.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (24 Nov 2022)

punkk dijo:


> Los equipos más fuertes de momento.
> 
> 1. Francia
> 2. Brasil
> ...



Por golear a selecciones pequeñas? Espérate un poco.


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Me sabe mal por Serbia... Pero Brasil muy bien.
> Mi top en la primera ronda de partidos.
> España
> Inglaterra
> ...



5 - Holanda


----------



## 11kjuan (24 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Un Chad serbio.
> 
> (Hay mil vídeos y memes sobre el)



Sin duda, sin duda.


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Están muy escocidos.
> 
> Y lo peor es que se van a quedar fuera en un grupo con Arabia Saudí, la Méjico del Caca Martino y la Polonia de Lewandoski que en los mundiales se transforma en una mezcla de Julio Salinas y Edwin Congo.



Los lees en las RRSS y ahora resulta que Arabia Saudí es una potencia


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

punkk dijo:


> Los equipos más fuertes de momento.
> 
> 1. Francia
> 2. Brasil
> ...



El problema es que si todo va según lo previsto Inglaterra se enfrenta a Francia en cuartos y España a Brasil, lo que significa que habrá dos selecciones que no están en la lista en semifinales


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Sin duda, sin duda.


----------



## Madrid (24 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Los lees en las RRSS y ahora resulta que Arabia Saudí es una potencia



Yo creo que contra México no ganan, huele a un empate cojonudo.


----------



## punkk (24 Nov 2022)

Lo que es tremendo es la carencia de cracks. 

Los que quedan son viejas glorias jubiladas que siguen jugando como Neymar, Messi, CR7, Müller, pero antiguamente en los mundiales siempre estaba la figura de cada equipo que era un crackazo en plenitud que le veías que era la polla. Ahora es un desierto de cracks. Debería ser Mbappé el que destacara pero ni siquiera se ha lucido mucho, jugó bien, pero no se vio a un crackazo de 300 millones.

Vini ha desperdiciado su primera ocasión de dar un golpe en la mesa y demostrar que es un crack, Valverde ha decepcionado (y es uno de los mejores jugadores del mundo)...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

A ver mañana que sorpresas nos depara el mundial


----------



## qbit (24 Nov 2022)

Vaya troncos que son los de Serbia. Pero es que todos esos países son así. Físico y nada de mover el balón. Alemania destacaba por tener más técnica.

Brasil muy bien en la segunda parte, demostrando calidad.


----------



## pandiella (24 Nov 2022)

de las peores serbia. muy patosos y sin energia a pesar de su corpulencia

brasil mejor sin neymar. y muy bien la defensa. neymar me parece una carga, mas que messi en argentina, pues brasil tiene sustitutos de sobra


----------



## 11kjuan (24 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


>


----------



## vegahermosa (24 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es lo malo: que no juegan como bloque sino como individualidades y es muy dificil desactivar un equipo asi
> 
> Se ponen a hacer cada uno la guerra por su cuenta y como son acróbatas pues les salen goles de dibujos animados.



seran siempre como ee uu en baloncesto, talento unico
pero se les puede desactivar como a francia, lo que pasa que si no estas fino arriba a la que tengan te echan. susto o muerte. 
cuando llegue el dia ya veremos si llega


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Brasil ya hace magia*

Dos goles de Richardlison, el segundo para la historia de los Mundiales, abrillantan el estreno de la canarinha. Serbia empezó firme y acabó a un paso de ser goleada.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (24 Nov 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> NOTICIA ÚLTIMA HORA.
> 
> AMANCIO ORTEGA va a comprar el Manchester United



jajajaja LLOROS FUERTES EN RIAZOR.


----------



## vegahermosa (24 Nov 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> NOTICIA ÚLTIMA HORA.
> 
> AMANCIO ORTEGA va a comprar el Manchester United



eso si que les tiene que escocer a los ingleses antes se lo venden a un señor de la guerra camboyes


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Nov 2022)

Brasil serios, con ritmo pero con poco brillo. 

Serbia un horror.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Por golear a selecciones pequeñas? Espérate un poco.



Tosta Rica 31º cercano a Japón que es 24º, España hace historia
Irán 20º, Inglan son bvenos de verdac, no los quiero de rivales
Argentina 3º en fin...
Alemania 11º por ser Uropeos
Francia sí que le ha ganado a un mindvndi y novato como es Canadá y en Brasil primer partido, primeras lesiones importantes contra el 2º peor del ranking UEFA

Holanda y Bélgica... no se cventa con ellos por lo que veo


----------



## cebollo (24 Nov 2022)

Si lo de Neymar es grave puede ser el Mundial de Rodrygo.


----------



## Snowball (24 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



Jojojo

Un punto más para la roja mecanica


----------



## Lemavos (24 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> jajajaja LLOROS FUERTES EN RIAZOR.



Amancio Ortega es gallego pero no tonto  y le gusta más el dinero que sus orígenes


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2022)

He y pedian 120 millones por el vhahovic ese


----------



## javso (24 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Me sabe mal por Serbia... Pero Brasil muy bien.
> Mi top en la primera ronda de partidos.
> España
> Inglaterra
> ...



De acuerdo en los equipos pero no por ese orden.
Brasil
Francia
Inglaterra 
España (pero es una incógnita, hay que verla jugando un partido, no un entrenamiento como el otro día)


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (24 Nov 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> NOTICIA ÚLTIMA HORA.
> 
> AMANCIO ORTEGA va a comprar el Manchester United



No compra el Depor, va a comprar el Manchester.

Ortega es rico, pero no tonto.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Nov 2022)

A mi las que mejores sensaciones me han dado han sido España, Brasil e Inglaterra, por ese orden.

Francia no me las da, pero es un equipo que lleva años sin hacer nada top, simplemente en las áreas son los mejores.

Del resto, puedo mencionar muy levemente a Ecuador, pero es que el rival era malísimo. Las europeas medianas que han ganado por la mínima a africanas (Suiza, Portugal, Paises Bajos...) son las típicas que no van a ganar, pero que pueden cargarse a cualquiera. Uruguay es quizás otra que me ha decepcionado un poco, aunque un cruce con Brasil sería muy gostoso y donde podrían pasar cositas.

Las que veo pencando a saco son a Bélgica y a Croacia. Argentina es que el grupo es tan flojo, que me parecería increible que perdiese otro partido... eso si, el cruce de Octavos tiene mala pinta.

Pero bueno, esto va rapidito, mañana seguramente lo más interesante es el Paises Bajos - Ecuador, y ver si Inglaterra con un equipo algo mejor también tiene ese ritmo. El Irán - Gales huele a 0-0 o 1-0 en individualidad/corner aislado, y el Catar - Senegal pues .


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Los marcadores de los últimos mundiales. ¿Cual te gustaba más?*


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2022)

Las cosas claras, a los shurmanos cobrisos les robaron descaradamente, mañana hay partidaso


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Los marcadores de los últimos mundiales. ¿Cual te gustaba más?*



El de Brasil 2014, mas alegrote.

El de Qatar parece un anuncio de la desaparecida Caja de Granada, o como si te estuviera mirando un búho .

Logo de Caja de Granada, para el no coñoscenti:


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Nov 2022)

Vaya gol el del tal Richarlison,tiene que ser uno de los remates mas esteticos que he visto nunca...


----------



## kakarot (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Los marcadores de los últimos mundiales. ¿Cual te gustaba más?*



Ese windows10


----------



## vegahermosa (24 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya gol el del tal Richarlison,tiene que ser uno de los remates mas esteticos que he visto nunca...



ese crio jugo en los pasados juegos olimpicos si la memoria no me falla y la defensa española era incapaz de frenarle en velocidad, ya se le veian mimbres en aquel entonces, si centra su cabecita loca tiene una pinta estupenda para ese puesto. es muy fisico el cabron y encima rapido como un puma.
claro que el mas cojo en brasil sigue teniendo una calidad incuestionable y mañana le sale paquitonson de una favela de sao paulo y le mejora.


----------



## vegahermosa (24 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A mi las que mejores sensaciones me han dado han sido España, Brasil e Inglaterra, por ese orden.
> 
> Francia no me las da, pero es un equipo que lleva años sin hacer nada top, simplemente en las áreas son los mejores.
> 
> ...



brasil es francia justamente, e inglaterra es como nosotros. 

todos son ganables llegado el momento, que no hay una superioridad abrumadora de nadie como si lo habia en la del 94 por ejemplo


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*¡Neymar, lesionado!*

El crack brasileño tuvo que abandonar el campo por un problema en el tobillo. Acabó llorando y hundido. “Hay que esperar, lo tiene hinchado”, dijo el médico.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡Neymar, lesionado!*
> 
> El crack brasileño tuvo que abandonar el campo por un problema en el tobillo. Acabó llorando y hundido. “Hay que esperar, lo tiene hinchado”, dijo el médico.



Lo van infiltrar con una geringa de caballo, va a volver con el tobillo rebentao al PSG y el jeque se va a cagar en Mahoma.


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## bsnas (24 Nov 2022)

Menos mal que ya no apuesto, pero vaya mierda de mundial random la primera ronda de los grupos, este año habria palmado no pocos euros en mi ex-tradicion de meter algunos cuartos en eventos tipo Euro o Mundial para hacerlos un poco mas emocionantes.

Esperemos que mejore de aqui en adelante, ahora que ya han jugado todos y se esta tirando de calculadora revisando cada variable.

Respecto a España me habria gustado que hubieramos ganado mas sufriendo con resultado ajustado o bien palmando para cagarnos en LE desde el primer dia... para despues hacer un retorno sacando resultado honorable o incluso ganando con el rabo sacado... mejor que desplegar Total Football Manager el primer dia y despues pechearla mas adelante de la forma mas estupida por creernos invencibles, cosa que ya ha pasado antes si no me equivoco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2022)

Vamos compañeros!!!! Mañana llega el partido del mundial!!!!!! 

Catar-senegal!!!!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*Luis Enrique se comió a Costa Rica*


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos compañeros!!!! Mañana llega el partido del mundial!!!!!!
> 
> Catar-senegal!!!!!!!!



Mañana vamos a ver Cagar en el secarral


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Snowball (25 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



9 mundiales, vaya jefe El tipo

Ese sabe gastarse la pasta


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

Que locura en la capital de la costa del sol!!!! acaba de ganar Canada (Pospisil y Shapovolav) el partido decisivo de dobles a la todopoderosa Alemania!!! (Kevin Kraviwets y Tim Puetz, la verdad q no los conoce ni su madre  ) por dos sets a uno!! Canada a semis del mundial!!!

Ha quedao buen cuadro 





Y bueno he visto por la tele un grupo de chicas canadienses, todas rubitas y muy limpitas, @El Juani sal esta noche por el centro de Malaga, que rocias seguro!!!!


----------



## El Juani (25 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que locura en la capital de la costa del sol!!!! acaba de ganar Canada (Pospisil y Shapovolav) el partido decisivo de dobles a la todopoderosa Alemania!!! (Kevin Kraviwets y Tim Puetz, la verdad q no los conoce ni su madre  ) por dos sets a uno!! Canada a semis del mundial!!!
> 
> Ha quedao buen cuadro
> 
> ...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

No estamos preparados para lo que se nos viene mañana encima....


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## feministaliberal (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (25 Nov 2022)

Mañana Ecuador vs Países Bajos.

Ese va a ser bueno.

Un país que solo se conoce por la canción Paco de los 90s

Que cojones hay en Ecuador?
Alguien de allí ha hecho algo importante alguna vez?


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Nov 2022)

De lo visto hasta ahora de mundiar, el jugador más destacado es Joao







Joao es ahora mismo el fúmbol


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## feministaliberal (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## The Replicant (25 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Que cojones hay en Ecuador?
> Alguien de allí ha hecho algo importante alguna vez?






taluecs


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


>



Ese no es de Murcia, es de Almería


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Por fin!!! 
Hoy es la final anticipada del mundial!!!! 

Catar-senegal 11:00h 

Viva el fútbol espectáculo, muerte a la super liga!!!!


----------



## feministaliberal (25 Nov 2022)

Estoy volviendo a ver los goles y el golazo de richarlison es una locura


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 Nov 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿Por qué en TVE escribe Catar y no Qatar?



Porque cuando les apetece castellanizan.
Eso sí, luego ponen lleida, gerona, ourense. Etc etc.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Estoy volviendo a ver los goles y el golazo de richarlison es una locura



Tampoco hay que pasarse. No le cubren, le dejan solo casi en el area pequeña


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 Nov 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Todopoderoso Nacho ha jugado 200 minutos esta temporada en Liga, solo un partido de titular.
> 
> Para decir antes que no llorabas, has llorado bastante la verdad, pero no me ha sorprendido para nada. En cuanto a lo de rabos negros, quizá deberías revisar tu equipo antes de hablar. Que a menudo la gente que va acusando a otros de comer pollas son los primeros maricas negadores.



Soy el primero que no le hace ni puta gracia la negrifcación del Madrid, zamparrabos.
Y no voy diciendo que un negro aleatorio de la cantera es EL MEJOR LATERAL DE ESPAÑA. Que es lo que has dicho.

Luego, como buen zampapollas, recoges cable y dices que bueno que Gayá es mejor, pero no está convocado.
Cuando en el comentario ese tirándote el pisto de que si tienes un amigo ojeador dijiste que Balde ES EL MEJOR LATERAL DE ESPAÑA.

Además, amigo esBlackPollas, tampoco he dicho que tenga que ir Nacho, dije que es mejor que el que tiene metido su rabo en tu boca (Balde).


Ahora cuando te levantes nini de mierda, te comes otro rabo y ya está.


----------



## The Replicant (25 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Estoy volviendo a ver los goles y el golazo de richarlison es una locura



es que este tio es muy bueno, además está los 90 minutos corriendo, presionando y pegándose con los defensas rivales, un jugador de esos que siempre quieres en tu equipo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

@xilebo !!!!! Joder nos tienes en ascuas, danos las alineaciones!!!
Hoy que es el partido importante desapareces!!!! 

Va a jugar juseimi?


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Moros VS Negros


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Estoy volviendo a ver los goles y el golazo de richarlison es una locura



Es un golazo. Y el mérito es hacerlo en la fase final de un mundial.
Pero es que estos remates, los brasis los hacen todas las tardes en la playa desde que son chavales.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Es un golazo. Y el mérito es hacerlo en la fase final de un mundial.
> Pero es que estos remates, los brasis los hacen todas las tardes en la playa desde que son chavales.



Y los 5 defensas serbios mirando a otro lado .


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Dr.Muller (25 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Soy el primero que no le hace ni puta gracia la negrifcación del Madrid, zamparrabos.
> Y no voy diciendo que un negro aleatorio de la cantera es EL MEJOR LATERAL DE ESPAÑA. Que es lo que has dicho.
> 
> Luego, como buen zampapollas, recoges cable y dices que bueno que Gayá es mejor, pero no está convocado.
> ...


----------



## Th89 (25 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Es un golazo. Y el mérito es hacerlo en la fase final de un mundial.
> Pero es que estos remates, los brasis los hacen todas las tardes en la playa desde que son chavales.



Es una pasada el gol.

Yo quiero brasucas de este corte o Neymar, técnicos. Los Vinicius, que les quitas la velocidad y se quedan en nada, no me llaman la atención.


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Nov 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Hombre, se ha levantado a las 6.00 de la mañana. Eso es madrugar. O para ti madrugar que hora es?



Igual me expliqué mal. A las 6 me levanto yo. El bueno de @xilebo no sube las persianas hasta las 12 en un día normal, de los que vienen en negro en el calendario.


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Vamos Korea!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271299



melafo y la meto e mando de aire acondicionado por el..............


----------



## Andr3ws (25 Nov 2022)

Brasil es el Real Madrid de las selecciones. 

Vaya despliegue en el partido de ayer. Ataque total, espectaculo.... 
Tienen a tiro la sexta estrella.


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

¡¡¡YA TENEMOS ALINEACIÓN DE GALES!!!

*XI titular: Hennessey; Mepham, Rodon, Davies; Roberts, Ramsey, Ampadu, Wilson, Williams; Bale y Moore.

Suplentes*: Ward, A.Davies, Gunter, Allen, Johnson, Morrell, Lockyer, J.Williams, Harris, James, Thomas, Levitt, Cabango, Colwill, Smith.


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @xilebo !!!!! Joder nos tienes en ascuas, danos las alineaciones!!!
> Hoy que es el partido importante desapareces!!!!
> 
> Va a jugar juseimi?



Ya puse la de Gales, estan tardando hoy en salir


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @xilebo !!!!! Joder nos tienes en ascuas, danos las alineaciones!!!
> Hoy que es el partido importante desapareces!!!!
> 
> Va a jugar juseimi?



Suena Ryan Giggs de punta junto con Bale.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Suena Ryan Giggs de punta junto con Bale.



No joer, las de catar


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

¡¡¡ALINEACIÓN DE IRÁN!!!

*XI titular: Hosseini; Rezaeian, Pouraliganji, Hajsafi, Hosseini, Mohammadi; Gholizadeh, Ezatolahi, Nourollahi; Taremi y Azmoun.

Suplentes*: Niazmand, Abedzadeh, Kanaani, Jalali, Khalilazadeh, Moharrami, Karimi, Cheshmi, Ghoddos, Torabi, Amiri, Ansarifard y Jahanbakhsh.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡¡¡ALINEACIÓN DE IRÁN!!!
> 
> *XI titular: Hosseini; Rezaeian, Pouraliganji, Hajsafi, Hosseini, Mohammadi; Gholizadeh, Ezatolahi, Nourollahi; Taremi y Azmoun.
> 
> Suplentes*: Niazmand, Abedzadeh, Kanaani, Jalali, Khalilazadeh, Moharrami, Karimi, Cheshmi, Ghoddos, Torabi, Amiri, Ansarifard y Jahanbakhsh.



Partido bomba ..


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡¡¡ALINEACIÓN DE IRÁN!!!
> 
> *XI titular: Hosseini; Rezaeian, Pouraliganji, Hajsafi, Hosseini, Mohammadi; Gholizadeh, Ezatolahi, Nourollahi; Taremi y Azmoun.
> 
> Suplentes*: Niazmand, Abedzadeh, Kanaani, Jalali, Khalilazadeh, Moharrami, Karimi, Cheshmi, Ghoddos, Torabi, Amiri, Ansarifard y Jahanbakhsh.



No me jodas jalali suplente??????


----------



## Dr.Muller (25 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Brasil es el Real Madrid de las selecciones.
> 
> Vaya despliegue en el partido de ayer. Ataque total, espectaculo....
> Tienen a tiro la sexta estrella.



El primer tiempo fue una mierda y el equipo de grandullones que tenía enfrente se cansó muy rápido pero si, arriba tienen metralla


----------



## Dr.Muller (25 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No me jodas jalali suplente??????



Vamos de una mala noticia a otra.
jalali no por favor


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

*Balde le quita un récord pero Gavi se buscó otro*


----------



## Andr3ws (25 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No me jodas jalali suplente??????



El último partido que ví de la liga qatarí en el que jugaba Jalali, metió un gol de rabona......desde casi el medio del campo. 
Cierto es que el portero la pifió, pero hay que tener los cojones como un dromedario del desierto para intentarlo. Mis dieses para él.
A Jalali en Qatar se le considera el Ronaldinho de Oriente Medio. Vaya Crack.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Balde le quita un récord pero Gavi se buscó otro*



Gavi es 1 año más joven que Balde.


----------



## Andr3ws (25 Nov 2022)

No habia visto el 11 de Gales para hoy. 
Vaya suicidio no salir de inicio con Cabango. Se vuelven a Gales a la de ya.


----------



## The Replicant (25 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Brasil es el Real Madrid de las selecciones.
> 
> Vaya despliegue en el partido de ayer. Ataque total, espectaculo....
> Tienen a tiro la sexta estrella.



es que es de locos, quitan a Richarlison, Vinicius y Raphiña, y meten a Martinelli, Antony y Rodrigo, pa cagarse

lo que tienen arriba es algo bestial, nunca habia visto nada igual


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



La madre que me parió, *MIS DIES*.

Hay para todos los gustos.

@Sir Connor


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

Ayer en el camp Nou goleo al barcelona femenino al bayern munich, igualito que el masculino pero al reves


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Vamos chavales que empieza la jornada!

Hoy hay buenas mierdas que chuparse


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

Prensa internacional de la sambaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> es que es de locos, quitan a Richarlison, Vinicius y Raphiña, y meten a Martinelli, Antony y Rodrigo, pa cagarse
> 
> lo que tienen arriba es algo bestial, nunca habia visto nada igual



Ronaldo, Rivaldo y Ronaldinho en 2002.

Y creo que el 2006 se junatron Ronaldo, Ronaldinho, Kaká y Adriano.

No se puede comparar


----------



## pandiella (25 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Gavi es 1 año más joven que Balde.



thankitos for you, me lo habia creido

importante cortar rápido con las fake news, y que se mantenga la calidad del foro


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 Nov 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> thankitos for you, me lo habia creido



Hay que andarse con ojo. Hay un monton de zamparrabos deseosos que los records sean batidos por negrocs.
Esa filia les hace,a veces, inventarse cosas.


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

*No os alegréis tanto...*


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

Bueno, tras la primera ronda de la primera fase vemos como muchos equipos no estan aún en el torneo, sus motores diesel no han terminado de arrancar o alguno directamente ha venido gripado. La cosa irá _in crescendo, _que nadie se crea que Argentina o Alemania han dicho sus últimas palabras, aviso a navegantes.

Otro tema que me ha llamado la atención són las jiñadas de los entrenadores, en la única puta cosa en la que influyen diréctamente en el juego, aparte de colocar a los tios donde deben de hacerlo y poner a los mejores, són los cámbios, cosa en la que la estan cagando bastante. De momento no de forma catastrófica por ser fase de grupos, pero cuando entremos en las eliminatorias ya veremos. Ayer lo vimos dos veces, Serbia con el uno a cero en contra descompuso literalmente el equipo con un triple cambio delirante quitando un lateral, un medio centro y un media punta, para meter tres atacantes. Brasil no terminó metiendo cuatro por los postes y el porterazo serbio. En Portugal pasó más o menos lo mismo, a falta de tres minutos para el 90, se pone a destrozar el equipo con otro triple cambio, de 3 a 1 con posibilidad de golear, Portugal pasó a sudar tinta para que no le empatara una banda de tochos.
Los entrenadores divos ansiosos de protagonismo pueden ser un verdadero problema.


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> melafo y la meto e mando de aire acondicionado por el..............


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

El arbitro del partido Gales Iran es Mario Escobar, de guatemala a guatepeor


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Joder mi vecina ha cambiado la contraseña, he tenido que pagar la mierda esa de gol mundial, 20 pavos, lo que sea por seguir a la selección catarí


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Madre mía qué intervención de joseimi


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

*CR7, el único jugador en la historia que marcó en 5 mundiales diferentes*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Hombre si enfocan a las jacas galesas, que ha pasado con el realizador le ha dado una embolia?


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

Gooooooooool de Iraaaaaaaaaan!!! 

Nada, anualaoo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Joder que torpes los iraníes, fuera de juego de críos de colegio macho.


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Gol al palco...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Deberían meter a jalalli


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Bale es el mejor del mundo


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bale es el mejor del mundo



Despues de Jalalli


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 Nov 2022)

Era gol o no lo de Irán?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1272132



Este es jalali


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Era gol o no lo de Irán?



No, era fuera de juego muy claro


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Nov 2022)

Iran puede ser el primer eliminado del mundial.

Qatar y Senegal pueden sobrevivir perdiendo, pero Iran no


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Que bien han barrido el balón taremi y admun


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

Se está viendo un partido de hombres, no de mariconas bailarinas millonarias. La última amarilla al jugador galés me ha hecho recordar viejos tiempos.


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

*La foto de Messi admirando al Bicho allá donde esté*


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Como van?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Aquí, con mi nuevo muñequito

Ha sido llegar a casa y robarme el wifi para ponerse a ver el partido


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Irán, dos palos seguidos. No jodas


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Como van?



0-0 pero dominando Iran a Gales


----------



## Zarpa (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Irán con el cuchillo entre los dientes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Joder irán, se han tomado batidos mágicos en el descanso


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

*Cuando haces un SIUUU delante del mismo Cristiano Ronaldo*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Madre mía galés....


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

Partido viril repleto de tarascadas y patadas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> 0-0 pero dominando Iran a Gales



Lo acabo de leer y me he quedado 

Se supone que los piratas habían goleado porque los talibanes eran una banda


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Aquí, con mi nuevo muñequito
> 
> Ha sido llegar a casa y robarme el wifi para ponerse a ver el partido
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272161



Oye, te puedo mandar un privado para hablar de una figura que tengo? Lo digo porque al final me la van a tirar y no sé si venderla o no ....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Que bien muhamadi en defensa


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

Jugando Gales ahora y recordando el gol de Richarlinson de anoche, me ha venido a la memoria un gol que Mark Hughes le clavó a Arkonada en Cardiff. 

¿Alguien se acuerda de ese gol?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Jajajajaja amarilla saca el cabron si parece el van dame y es ocasión clara de gol


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajajaja amarilla saca el cabron si parece el van dame y es ocasión clara de gol



Hay VAR, menos mal. Rojaaa al portero de gales, era de cajon, que malo son los arbitros


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

Demasiado rigurosa esa roja.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hay VAR, menos mal. Rojaaa al portero de gales, era de cajon, que malo son los arbitros



Ya te digo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Oye, te puedo mandar un privado para hablar de una figura que tengo? Lo digo porque al final me la van a tirar y no sé si venderla o no ....



Por supuesto


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

9 min de descuento


----------



## Suprimo (25 Nov 2022)

Otta pvta prorroga


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

*En este país siempre han sido campeones*


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

Cerocerismo, cesard lo estará gozando...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Si ganara Irán los piratas con ganar a los yankies serían ya primeros de grupo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Con diferencia y sin coñas el partido más emocionante de lo que llevamos de mundial


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Con diferencia y sin coñas el partido más emocionante de lo que llevamos de mundial



Despues del Catar Ecuador 

gooooooooooooooool de iran!!!!!! a tomar por culo Bale


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Gol irán. Se lo merecen


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

Joder, vaya golazo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Gooooool 

Siiiiiiii!!!!! 
Vamos iran estamos con vosotros!!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

en el min 98 el gol


----------



## Octubrista (25 Nov 2022)

Bale va a tener tiempo de parar en Estambul y arreglar la coronilla.

Parece que merece más Irán, mientras tomaba un café hicieron varios palos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Cerocerismo, cesard lo estará gozando...



Ceroceismo en el primer partido, es una mierda, pero puede tener sentido

Pero en el segundo y con Irán habiendo perdido y Gales con 1 punto es de muy tontos


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 Nov 2022)

Están favoreciendo a los moros en todos los partidos.
A ver si por lo menos así se quedan fuera los putos yankis


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 Nov 2022)

y otro gol en el 101


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 Nov 2022)

Este mundial da puto asco.
Me gusta porque molesta a los progres.
Pero vaya mierda de partidos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Buen partido joder, ya era hora.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Este mundial da puto asco.
> Me gusta porque molesta a los progres.
> Pero vaya mierda de partidos.



No opino igual, estoy viendo futbol como hace muchos años que no veía.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Ahora vamos con catar, que se juegan la eliminación, espectáculo arbitral asegurado!!!!!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Irán es un truño asiático

Pero Gales quedó cuarta de grupo y se clasificó para la repesca por ganar en su grupo de mierda de la segunda división de la nations 

Y jugó la repesca contra Austria y contra una Ucrania que llevaba meses sin poder ni entrenarse


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Nov 2022)

y esta noche el partido del asco: gusanos vs piratas. La pena es que no puedan perder los dos.


----------



## Dr.Muller (25 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> y esta noche el partido del asco: gusanos vs piratas. La pena es que no puedan perder los dos.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Nov 2022)

El Iran EEUU ahora va a ser a cvchillo


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buen partido joder, ya era hora.



Ha sido un partido bronco y copero, como decía Tomás Guasch, ese referente del perioidiotismo deportivo hispano. Con un final trágico y catastrófico para Gales.

Esto es Copa del Mundo 100%, maravilloso. Patadas, targetas, tensión, cerdadas, gritos, expulsiones y golazos...Mundial de furmbo ciento por ciento.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> y esta noche el partido del asco: gusanos vs piratas. La pena es que no puedan perder los dos.



Viendo el nivel de usa contra la poderosísima Gales, los piratas deberían superar nuestro 7-0


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No opino igual, estoy viendo futbol como hace muchos años que no veía.



Tendré mala suerte. Pero todo lo que he visto es un coñazo.
Además que los árbitros, aunque no se muy descarado se están cargando unos cuantos los partidos.
Lo de dejar 12 minutos de descuento hoy ha estado claro que era para que Gales perdiera, estando con 10.

Para mí en la Eurocopa del año pasado había mejores partidos.
Y el arbitraje, quitando los favores a Inglaterra fue bastante decente.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Iran EEUU ahora va a ser a cvchillo



Veo bombonas radiactivas en las sedes y en los banquillos rivales


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 Nov 2022)

Que asco de grupo. Ojalá Inglaterra se cepille a los USA. USA e Irán empate y Gales gane de gol guarro a Inglaterra y pasen ellos.
Porque mandaría cojones que pasase Irán. Hoy les han regalado el descuento contra un rival con 10.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

A rociarrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> y esta noche el partido del asco: gusanos vs piratas. La pena es que no puedan perder los dos.



Cierto, que asco dan...


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

Tres cambios en los locales.

Félix Sánchez rota en el partido frente a Senegal. Hace un total de tres cambios, uno de ellos siendo el portero.

Qatar jugará con:* Barsham; Pedro Miguel, Ismaeel, Khoukhi, Hassan, Haman; Al Haydos, Boudiaf, Assim Madibo; Ali, Afif.*


----------



## Dr.Muller (25 Nov 2022)

viva hezpaña


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

Quien decia que no habia mujeres en la grada ? viva Croacia  

*La modelo Ivana Knöll anima a Croacia en Qatar durante el Mundial de 2022*


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Pedro Miguel se llama Abdulah de apellido o García?

Es para un trabajo del cole


----------



## Phoenician (25 Nov 2022)

Gales. Golf. A tomar por culo.

In that order.


----------



## Tadeus (25 Nov 2022)

Me alegro por los jugadores que tuvieron las pelotas de enfrentarse al régimen sabiendo lo que se jugaban si volvían a casa humillados y a la primera, ahora si pasan a octavos eliminando a los yankees, los ayatolas no van a poder meterles mano y veremos si esto no es el principio del fin, sería algo poético que un mundial en Catar llevase a la caída de la revolución islámica en Irán.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

El portero galés un imitador mediocre de Schumaker.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El portero galés un imitador mediocre de Schumaker.



Y tan mediocre, como que a este si que lo han echado!


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

El *once de Senegal* también es oficial: *Mendy; Sabaly, Koulibaly, Diallo, Jakobs; N. Mendy, Diedhiou, Idrissa Gueye; Diatta, Dia y Sarr.*








Pita un español  

Designación arbitral del Qatar - Senegal

*Árbitro principal*: Mateu Lahoz (España)

*Primer Asistente*: Pau Cebrián Devis (España)

*Segundo Asistente*: Roberto Díaz Pérez (España)

*Cuarto árbitro*: Kevin Ortega (Perú)

*Árbitro de Reserva*: Jesús Sánchez (Perú)

*Árbitro de VAR*: Alejandro Hernández Hernández (España)

*Asistente de VAR*: Ricardo de Burgos Bengoechea (España)

*VAR fuera de juego*: Juan Belatti (Argentina)

*VAR de apoyo*: Juan Martínez Munuera (España)


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

Que collar lleva ?


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Mateu Lahoz. 
Liada


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Nov 2022)

con lo guapas que son las yugoslavas y tiene que ir el mamarracho siliconado ese


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Quien decia que no habia mujeres en la grada ? viva Croacia
> 
> *La modelo Ivana Knöll anima a Croacia en Qatar durante el Mundial de 2022*



Eso es una mugera o un tanque con tetas.


----------



## Phoenician (25 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Mateu Lahoz.
> Liada



Más bien Hernandez^2, Munuera y de Burgos Bengoechea en el VAR la pueden liar bien. 

Ojalá Mateu vaya a verlo y haga lo contrario de lo que le dicen para dejarlos mal.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que collar lleva ?



Me encantan las chicas discretas y que pasan desapercibidas, se le nota que posa por obligación y de mala gana.


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

Le queda muy bien los colores de Croacia


----------



## Th89 (25 Nov 2022)

Siempre tienen que dar bola a tías siliconadas hasta los ojos.

Con los bellezones naturales que hay por ahí...


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que EEUU le gana a Irán, y pasa 2°. 

También creo que Catar ahora marca un gol, lo que no sé es si sumará puntos.

Esta tarde son dos partidos "molones". Los que ganen tienen muchas opciones de ser primeros de su grupo.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Bueno, se viene un Qatar-Senegal, ese tipo de encuentro que revivirá en nuestras retinas por largo tiempo y que pasará con letras de oro a la historia del fútbol mundial. Expaña al menos se queda paralizada a partir de las 2, yo estuve aquí y tal.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Tiene congojes la religión de paz, ellos de blanco y cómodos en su atuendo, ellas de negro y todo lo que se pueda tapadas.


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

*Como debe ser*


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

A cuantos de Catar expulsará Mateu Lahoz? 

Tendremos conflicto diplomático después del partido?


----------



## el ruinas II (25 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ha sido un partido bronco y copero, como decía Tomás Guasch, ese referente del perioidiotismo deportivo hispano. Con un final trágico y catastrófico para Gales.
> 
> Esto es Copa del Mundo 100%, maravilloso. Patadas, targetas, tensión, cerdadas, gritos, expulsiones y golazos...Mundial de furmbo ciento por ciento.



futbol con mayúsculas


----------



## Suprimo (25 Nov 2022)

¿Cómo va Qagar de skills hoy?


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

*Ya sabemos cuál vale más*


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Bien Mateu, bien sacada esa tarjeta...


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Las selecciones niggas no tienen demasiado recorrido, en su contra que no suelen tener partidos importantes para rodarse salvo en la Copa del Mundo. Y da igual que falte Sadio Mané en Senegal.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Siempre tienen que dar bola a tías siliconadas hasta los ojos.
> 
> Con los bellezones naturales que hay por ahí...



Lo malo es que, si se me ponen a tiro, yo me follo a ambas clases de tías....soy un romántico.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Menudo partidazo de alto nivel!!!!!!!!! 
Skills por doquier!!!! 

Madre mía catar, joder, como en el primer partido no parece un equipo profesional.


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo partidazo de alto nivel!!!!!!!!!
> Skills por doquier!!!!
> 
> Madre mía catar, joder, como en el primer partido no parece un equipo profesional.



La clave ha sido que han cambiando de portero en Catar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La clave ha sido que cambiando de portero en Catar



Madre mía el portero tronco


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

*Neymar KO, emerge Rodrygo*

El delantero del Real Madrid aparece como una de las opciones de Tite para suplir a Neymar, que podría no volver a jugar hasta los octavos de final.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Mateu canalla robando a Qatar.


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

*La tela de araña que asombra en India*

El diario indio Mathrubhumi se asombra con un Tiqui-taca “refinado” e ilustra los más de 1.000 pases de España en su estreno mundialista.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Este Dia es un negado como se vio en Villarreal.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Neymar KO, emerge Rodrygo*
> 
> El delantero del Real Madrid aparece como una de las opciones de Tite para suplir a Neymar, que podría no volver a jugar hasta los octavos de final.



Nada más nvtritivo qie Neymar sea de cristal y Al Kelaifi palme pasta


----------



## pandiella (25 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Mateu canalla robando a Qatar.



muy rara la jugada. el afif ese saca la pierna. parece incluso falta de él, trastabilla al defensa. que se joda, por buscar el penalti en vez de aprovecar una ocasion clarisima


----------



## Edge2 (25 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por fin!!!
> Hoy es la final anticipada del mundial!!!!
> 
> Catar-senegal 11:00h
> ...



Pero maestro, no nos anunció que Marruecos estaría en la final?


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Juer qué gol más idiota.


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Vaya cagada del central de catar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

El entrenador de Senegal quien es? 50 cent?


----------



## Suprimo (25 Nov 2022)

Ejecvciones en Doha al caer la noche


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pero maestro, no nos anunció que Marruecos estaría en la final?



Y así será!!!


----------



## Suprimo (25 Nov 2022)

*¡Anda se está Dia jvgando, el enemigo de Carrefúr! *


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pero maestro, no nos anunció que Marruecos estaría en la final?



Si, y con Iran como rival


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ejecvciones en Doha al caer la noche



Si el central ese se comporta los próximos 45 minutos igual aceptan ahorcarlo en lugar de lapidarlo, que siempre duele más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Pero vamos a ver, como cojones a ganado catar la copa de asia?
Han ganado a gente como Japón o Korea??


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

7 min de descuento


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Nov 2022)

Coño, Mateu Lahoz, seguro que ha aprendido árabe y wolof para poder darle la matraca a estos pobres.


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> 7 min de descuento



Pondrán estos descuentos en las eliminatorias? Con la prórroga se pueden ir a 150 minutos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Vamos que en el descanso los de catar se toman su batidito especial de bio frutas o el árbitro les pita un penalti a favor ni cotiza, van a dejar los mohameds que los mamadous les eliminen sabes.

Y el comentarista diciendo que ahora lo que tiene que hacer catar es divertirse aunque pierdan jugando a fútbol, este se cree que esto es el país de la piruleta, que pierden y viene el jeque y les regala sugus y les hace una fiesta


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos que en el descanso los de catar se toman su batidito especial de bio frutas o el árbitro les pita un penalti a favor ni cotiza, van a dejar los mohameds que los mamadous les eliminen sabes.
> 
> Y el comentarista diciendo que ahora lo que tiene que hacer catar es divertirse aunque pierdan jugando a fútbol, este se cree que esto es el país de la piruleta, que pierden y viene el jeque y les regala sugus y les hace una fiesta



Una poti poti party a lo mejor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Y el calvo ese que les entrena que me cuentas, debe ser el amigo de graduado escolar de Xavi o el primo de Luis enrique, les tienen todos tomado el pelo los mohameds que es de coña.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Es que no me jodas el calvo, enfadado e insultando a sus jugadores, lo mismo el subnormal se pensaba que iban a jugar la final con Brasil, la naranja islamica sabes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Bueno comienzan los suicidios, los anuncios del navidul del siniestra que no sabe ni hablar.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## fieraverde (25 Nov 2022)

Ha perdido el Gales de Paco González y de la Cope.


Os follen !!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

El calvo que entrena a catar tiene dos TV en el banquillo para monitorizar, no sabemos el que


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El calvo que entrena a catar tiene dos TV en el banquillo para monitorizar, no sabemos el que



La élite del fútbol cacalán.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Pues otro de Senegal, joder parecen brasil en comparación a los otros.


----------



## Leer (25 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es que no me jodas el calvo, enfadado e insultando a sus jugadores, lo mismo el subnormal se pensaba que iban a jugar la final con Brasil, la naranja islamica sabes



Será que subestima a Senegal por ser un equipo de niggas pero realmente tienen varios jugadores buenos en ese once.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

La verdad, llevan la tira de años preparando este mundial 

Pararon la liga en septiembre para hacer una concentración potente 

Y han demostrado ser una banda 

Se rumoreaba que iba a estar Pep en el banquillo, pero fijo que se pasó un día por allí, vio el percal y se le quitaron las ganas


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Nov 2022)

Pedro Miguel, tiene nombre de dueño de bar Paco.


----------



## tz96 (25 Nov 2022)

buen portero mendy


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Nov 2022)

Joder qué malos son, un tío acaba de dar un pase de 5m al espacio, estaba solo, en el espacio evidentemente no había nadie, y se le ha ido 3m a la izquierda


----------



## bubba_zanetti (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (25 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, como cojones a ganado catar la copa de asia?
> Han ganado a gente como Japón o Korea??



La ganaron en enero de 2019, hace casi 4 años, que es una eternidad en el fútbol. Tampoco sé cuánto de en serio se toman ese torneo las grandes de Asia (Japón, Corea de Abajo, Ayatollán, Arabia Wahabí y Australia). En el mismo año jugaron como invitados la Copa América. Rascaron un empate a Paraguay y perdieron sin ser goleados contra Argentina y Colombia.

Más recientemente (2021) fueron invitados a la Copa de Oro (torneo pacodemier de nivel ínfimo) donde fueron semifinalistas. "Mérito" muy relativo porque llegaron a semis tras pasar una primera fase con las potentísimas Granada, Honduras y Panamá, y eliminando en cuartos a la también potentísima El Salvador.


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

*El tremendo gol de Richarlison*


----------



## Sanctis (25 Nov 2022)

[..]


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

*Brandt se sincera ante la prensa: “Estamos en la mierda y España...”*

Los dos futbolistas alemanes, Brandt y Havertz, han hablado sobre la situación de su selección y el partido contra España. Han tenido hoy una gran reunión en el vestuario para aclarar varios temas.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Joder qué malos son, un tío acaba de dar un pase de 5m al espacio, estaba solo, en el espacio evidentemente no había nadie, y se le ha ido 3m a la izquierda



Contra ecuador hacían pases largos que fallaban por 20m, es con diferencia la peor selección del mundial.


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Nov 2022)

Después te encuentras por las RRSS a panchos diciendo que Costa Rica es un equipo de taxistas,

pero al mismo tiempo ven como "hazaña" ganar a Catar por ser el anfitrión,
(creo que Catar es el peor equipo del mundial),

o de repente Arabia Saudí es potencia futbolística,

normal que por esas tierras triunfen los populismos, esa gente es idiota de verdad.


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

Goooooooool de catar!!!!!!!!!!!! hay partido!!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Nov 2022)

Gol de Qatar. Ya lo he visto todo


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Gol de Qatar. Ya lo he visto todo



Hoy saliste temprano del insti


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Golazo de Catar, con pase de 40 metros incluido


----------



## tz96 (25 Nov 2022)

Está claro que ambos equipos son los inferiores en el grupo.

Me espero ver a Países Bajos vs Ecuador


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Nov 2022)

Gol de los negros


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Nov 2022)

Es el segundo partido en el que voy con los negros. Me estoy empezando a preocupar.


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es el segundo partido en el que voy con los negros. Me estoy empezando a preocupar.



Bueno cada vez hay mas negros en todos los equipos, es normal  

Marco Senegal el tercero, c'est fini


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La verdad, llevan la tira de años preparando este mundial
> 
> Pararon la liga en septiembre para hacer una concentración potente
> 
> ...



Pasarse meses concentrados y pensando en una unica competicion (que encima juegas en casa) solo puede crear un estres del copon.

Lo suyo es tener la cabeza en tu club y preocuparse por el Mundial la semana antes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La verdad, llevan la tira de años preparando este mundial
> 
> Pararon la liga en septiembre para hacer una concentración potente
> 
> ...



Esta gente no tiene nivel para esto, y si encima les encierras medio año en un hotel aparte de no tener nivel les vuelves gilipollas del todo.

La naranja islámica llega a su fin parece.


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Sentencia de Senegal 1-3


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Preparaos que van a poner 20 minutos de descuento


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Hay un blanquecino en Senegal??


----------



## filets (25 Nov 2022)

Pero si la prensa española nos dijo que Xavi habia hecho que el Al-Sassad jugase como el Barça del sextete
¿Nos habran engañado?


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Preparaos que van a poner 20 minutos de descuento



Pues 'solo' 6 min de descuento al final


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

La naranja islámica se nos va del mundial...

Bueno, luego vuelvo, voy a rociar.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

Catar estará eliminada, si Paises Bajos puntua.

Si gana Ecuador, aun tiene una minimísima opción. Virtualmente, eso si, está fuera.


----------



## sociedadponzi (25 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El calvo que entrena a catar tiene dos TV en el banquillo para monitorizar, no sabemos el que



al jeque, no sea que se le hinchen los webos


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Nov 2022)

En Gol Mundial acaban de decir:

-Qatar eliminada: FALSO, queda eliminada hoy si Holanda puntúa

-Holanda se garantiza ganar el grupo si gana: FALSO


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (25 Nov 2022)

Si Ecuador no pierde con Holanda o pierde por la mínima le basta con un empate en la última jornada. Vamos, que contra Holanda no van a poner un autobús, van a poner un vagón de tren.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No opino igual, estoy viendo futbol como hace muchos años que no veía.



Yo también, muchos partidos han estado bien.

Personalmente hasta me he tragado el resumen de Ghana por lo de Iñaki Williams ... que creo que no va a tener muchas oportunidades de jugar con España y hace bien. Yo si hubiera podido jugar a baloncesto, aunque fuera con Andorra, lo hubiera hecho ...

He visto también los mejores momentos de Brasil y es lo de siempre, joder, magia, aunque sea un despelote de ir todo dios desorganizado en muchos momentos. Como mínimo ya han hecho lo que se les pide, dos golazos para recordar.

Inglaterra también me ha gustado, bastante, y Francia es un pepinaco de equipo, que si tengo que perder prefiero que sea con Francia o Brasil, porque si nos tocan les vamos a dar guerra y vamos a disfrutarlo.

Además, es el primer mundial que sigo en el *FLORO*, y me lo estoy pasando de puta madre. Además, aparte de ciertos piques por chorradas, es uno de los mejores hilos, como lo fue el del europeo de baloncesto. Y no hay que olvidar, partidazo de España siendo fiel a la idea que intentan meter hace años pero con más mordiente, y un partidazo contra Alemania el domingo, y otro contra Japón, que es uno de los equipos que gusta ver en un mundial.




Suprimo dijo:


> El Iran EEUU ahora va a ser a cvchillo



Parece que lo hagan a posta, el Irán - Gusania es prácticamente un *PACO-CLÁSICO

Edito: PUES NO.* Creo que sólo han jugado una vez en 1998


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

Va a empezar la primera semifinal de la copa Davis, el mundial del tenis entre Australia y Croacia (verdugo de España) en la capital de la Costa del Sol, Malaga


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> En Gol Mundial acaban de decir:
> 
> -Qatar eliminada: FALSO, queda eliminada hoy si Holanda puntúa
> 
> -Holanda se garantiza ganar el grupo si gana: FALSO



Están aplicando los desempates UEFA. Si gana Paises Bajos, via normas UEFA si sería primera. Pero aqui hay otras.


----------



## feministaliberal (25 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> En Gol Mundial acaban de decir:
> 
> -Qatar eliminada: FALSO, queda eliminada hoy si Holanda puntúa
> 
> -Holanda se garantiza ganar el grupo si gana: FALSO


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


>



Y lo acaban de repetir. Menudos inutiles


----------



## Rediooss (25 Nov 2022)

El entrenador de Arabia Saudí echando la bronca a sus jugadores en el descanso contra Argentina...

" Coged vuestros teléfonos y haceros una foto con él si es lo que queréis " en referencia a Messi... Brvtallll


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

*El dinero no da las victorias*

Senegal supera a Qatar y la anfitriona es la primera selección virtualmente eliminada. Los de Félix Sánchez, por lo menos, fueron esta vez competitivos. Mateu birló un penalti a los locales con 0-0.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Nov 2022)

Ahora mismo los 32 paises pueden ganar el mundial


----------



## Jotacé96 (25 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> El entrenador de Arabia Saudí echando la bronca a sus jugadores en el descanso contra Argentina...
> 
> " Coged vuestros teléfonos y haceros una foto con él si es lo que queréis " en referencia a Messi... Brvtallll



Menudo Chad


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

Once confirmado de Ecuador

*La Tri, tras la victoria de Senegal, está obligada a puntuar* si quiere llegar con cierta ventaja en la última jornada. *Gustavo Alfaro ya ha anunciado su once, *y hay un cambio en los titulares para buscar una modificación en el sistema.

*Ecuador presentará un equipo con 3 centrales* y 2 carrileros, que podría dejar un dibujo de 5-4-1. Este es el once:

*Ecuador:* Galíndez; Preciado, Porozo, Torres, Hincapié, Estupiñan; Plata, Mendez, Caicedo, Valencia; Estrada.


----------



## feministaliberal (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (25 Nov 2022)

Va a ganar Ecuador


----------



## feministaliberal (25 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Va a ganar Ecuador



va a ganar el mundial y la final va a ser contra arabia saudita


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> El entrenador de Arabia Saudí echando la bronca a sus jugadores en el descanso contra Argentina...
> 
> " Coged vuestros teléfonos y haceros una foto con él si es lo que queréis " en referencia a Messi... Brvtallll



Menudo teatro, con cambios de plano y todo, no está preparado ni nada, lo menos había 3 cámaras fijas y la que te pida que simula ser un movil que es un una minicam en un trípode de mano.


----------



## feministaliberal (25 Nov 2022)

Como España gane el domingo vamos a tener a todos los comentaristas dando por culo con quién es mejor que le toque a España en la final


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Como España gane el domingo vamos a tener a todos los comentaristas dando por culo con quién es mejor que le toque a España en la final



Pues si, la putada de ir de favoritos es que pasas de jugar con cojones y rabia a jugar con presion.

Hasta ahora, igual que en la Eurocopa, los jugadores de España salen con el puñal en la boca porque leen como la Central Lechera les acusa de estar en la Seleccion por ser amigos y familia de LE.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo teatro, con cambios de plano y todo, no está preparado ni nada, lo menos había 3 cámaras fijas y la que te pida que simula ser un movil que es un una minicam en un trípode de mano.



Pero mola, es como Hoosiers pero en* Halal-PACO*.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El dinero no da las victorias*
> 
> Senegal supera a Qatar y la anfitriona es la primera selección virtualmente eliminada. Los de Félix Sánchez, por lo menos, fueron esta vez competitivos. Mateu birló un penalti a los locales con 0-0.



Hay una posibilidad:

Que ecuador gane los dos partidos: Holanda y Senegal y Catar le gane a Holanda en la última jornada por goleada +5 de diferencia

Pero también les puede tocar el euromillones


----------



## Suprimo (25 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Va a ganar Ecuador



La era cobrisa ha comenzado


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo teatro, con cambios de plano y todo, no está preparado ni nada, lo menos había 3 cámaras fijas y la que te pida que simula ser un movil que es un una minicam en un trípode de mano.



Cuerpoescombro incel nuncafollista muriéndose de envidia desde su cueva con olor a corrida reseca y risketos.

Como os jode ver a un CHAD MAÑACO EMPOTRADOR TARZÁN levantar la voz en actitud chulesca con cojones y empaque, os sale la caca por el ojete al ver lo que es un hombre.

jojojo

NOHOMO


----------



## feministaliberal (25 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El dinero no da las victorias*
> 
> Senegal supera a Qatar y la anfitriona es la primera selección virtualmente eliminada. Los de Félix Sánchez, por lo menos, fueron esta vez competitivos. Mateu birló un penalti a los locales con 0-0.



Me esperaba más chanchullo y tongo por parte de los moros en el mundial. Estoy sorprendido positivamente, he de decir


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El dinero no da las victorias*
> 
> Senegal supera a Qatar y la anfitriona es la primera selección *virtualmente eliminada*. Los de Félix Sánchez, por lo menos, fueron esta vez competitivos. Mateu birló un penalti a los locales con 0-0.



¿Que cojones es eso de virtualmente eliminada? O lo estás o no lo estás.

Qatar no lo está, si Ecuador gana llega al ultimo día viva.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Yo también, muchos partidos han estado bien.
> 
> Personalmente hasta me he tragado el resumen de Ghana por lo de Iñaki Williams ... que creo que no va a tener muchas oportunidades de jugar con España y hace bien. Yo si hubiera podido jugar a baloncesto, aunque fuera con Andorra, lo hubiera hecho ...
> 
> ...



Pues no estoy seguro, pero me parece que desde 2010 por aquí he estado comentando mundiales y eurocopas, junto a otros muchos. Habría que tirar de hemeroteca foril, sí recuerdo comentar el mundial de 2014 en Brasil al menos, y de ahí hasta aquí.

No he visto a Francia ni a Inglaterra todavía, no he visto ni los goles de sus partidos, pero ahora sí lo haré. Estaba decidido a no seguir este mundial, lo mismo que no sigo en absoluto el futbol de clubs desde hace ya muchos años. Pero no ha podido ser, a esta competición no han podido todavía arrancarle el alma por completo y todavía se ve futbol.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Que cojones es eso de virtualmente eliminada? O lo estás o no lo estás.
> 
> Qatar no lo está, si Ecuador gana llega al ultimo día viva.



Lo acabo de poner

Si ecuador gana los dos partidos y le ganan la diferencia de goles a Holanda que está en 5 goles menos por los que pierda contra ecuador, se clasificarían como segunda

Por eso pone lo de virtualmente

Porque es muy improbable que eso pase


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Pues no estoy seguro, pero me parece que desde 2010 por aquí he estado comentando mundiales y eurocopas, junto a otros muchos. Habría que tirar de hemeroteca foril, sí recuerdo comentar el mundial de 2014 en Brasil al menos, y de ahí hasta aquí.
> 
> No he visto a Francia ni a Inglaterra todavía, no he visto ni los goles de sus partidos, pero lo ahora sí lo haré. Estaba decidido a no seguir este mundial, lo mismo que no sigo en absoluto el futbol de clubs desde hace ya muchos años. Pero no ha podido ser, a esta competición no han podido todavía arrancarle el alma por completo y todavía se ve futbol.



Es que un mundial es un mundial, te dicen fuera de estas fechas que tienes que tragarte un partido de Irán y prefieres estudiarte los reyes godos, pero cuando llega el puto mundial, si puedes lo ves. Y eso que aún no han llegado las eliminatorias, que es lo más.

Bendito Jewtube y benditos canales piratas, VPN's varias ...

Edito: Decía que era el primer mundial que leía con ansía yo personalmente, una vez descubres estos hilos ya no te vas nunca.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Caray, menuda siesta me he tirao, Qatar y Senegal los culpables, uno quiere seguir la Copa del Mundo al detalle y ocurren estas cosas.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Enga ecuataaaaaaaaas a pisar tulipaneeeees !!!


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

Hoy va a haber más negros en el campo que en un Camerún-Nigeria.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Voy con Wilson, Édison y Milton, el poder cobriso gobernará el mundial.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

No es el criterio de siempre de que prima el gol average particular

Sino que primero es el gol average global y segundo en número de goles marcados

Por lo que entonces, todos esos partidos en los que ambos han ido a jugar al cerocero son gilipollas o kease?

Por ejemplo el 5-2 de Inglaterra vale más que un posible 3-0

O en el caso del grupo de Catar el 1-3 de Senegal vale más que el 0-2 de ecuador


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Bueh me sabe mal por la Tostarica, los japos no pero los verboten con eso de los goles van a hacer un fast motion vidrio de recoger la pelota detrás de Keylor ir al centro del campo a colocarla y volverlo a repetir, así hasta 15 veces calculo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Me esperaba más chanchullo y tongo por parte de los moros en el mundial. Estoy sorprendido positivamente, he de decir



Pero que chanchullo vas a hacer con una selección como Qatar? Hace falta un mínimo de materia prima...

Para hacerles pasar rondas tienes que poner arbitrajes al estilo de un tebeo de Mortadelo y Filemón con el árbitro poniendo zancadillas y sacando rojas por golpes de ojo en el puño del rival


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Para hacerles pasar rondas tienes que poner arbitrajes al estilo de un tebeo de Mortadelo y Filemón con el árbitro poniendo zancadillas y sacando rojas por golpes de ojo en el puño del rival



Onvre, Mateu es un buen intento, se aproxima a esa descripción tuya del trencilla.


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Holanda, siempre en mi equipo...


----------



## Zarpa (25 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No es el criterio de siempre de que prima el gol average particular
> 
> Sino que primero es el gol average global y segundo en número de goles marcados
> 
> ...



Sí valen más, para eso está para que se metan más goles. Pero un punto sigue siendo mucho mejor que tener _golaverage_ y el GA es ya el tercer criterio de desempate y se cuentan con los dedos las veces que se tiene en cuenta.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (25 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Voy con Wilson, Édison y Milton, el poder cobriso gobernará el mundial.



La mayoría de jugadores de Ecuador no son cobrizos, sino directamente negros de las provincias bananeras del norte de Ecuador. A los hermanos cobrisos no los seleccionan para el mundial ni en sus propios países.


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Nov 2022)

Vamos Holanda.

a los panchos ni agua.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Me esperaba más chanchullo y tongo por parte de los moros en el mundial. Estoy sorprendido positivamente, he de decir



Hombre, tambien hay que poner un poco de tu parte.

Lo que no puede hacer el arbitro es meterte los goles.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> La mayoría de jugadores de Ecuador no son cobrizos, sino directamente negros de las provincias bananeras del norte de Ecuador.



Era por la afición, conozco aquello, Esmeraldas la ciudad, señor secundario.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Preciado se ha quedado sin futura descendencia


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Vamos Holanda.
> 
> a los panchos ni agua.



Puff el primer goool ya de Holanda


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

Vaya papa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Nov 2022)

Gol de Holanda. No es un gran equipo pero con Fan Gal pueden llegar lejos


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Qué poco ha durao la esperanza cobrisa, Gakpo zapatazo y padentro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Nov 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> La mayoría de jugadores de Ecuador no son cobrizos, sino directamente negros de las provincias bananeras del norte de Ecuador. Y eso que yo diría que los negros no son mayoría en ese país.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Pero cuanto retardo lleva esto?


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

Huele a goleada.


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Nov 2022)

A tomar por culo Ecuacongo.


----------



## Zarpa (25 Nov 2022)

Al menos ya no pueden jugar a aparcar el bús.


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Otro jugador que sube +10kilos su cotización.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

A la contra les clavarán el segundo....a no mucho tardar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Nov 2022)

Están todas las selecciones americanas cubriéndose de gloria en este mundial,es Brasil la única que ha dado una imagen digna...


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Se ha clasificado Ecuador por delante de Perú, Chile, Colombia y Paraguay, pero daba lo mismo a efectos de torneo qatareño uno como otro, aunque de Chile por nombres esperaba más.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

De momento Ecuador está en +1 por lo que un empate con Senegal en la última jornada les favorece


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Y no me extrañaría que fuera después del partido...



Propaganda, arabia saudí saca pecho en catar, viven enfrentados.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Otro jugador que sube +10kilos su cotización.



Y que hunde a Memphis más en el banquillo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Se ha clasificado Ecuador por delante de Perú, Chile, Colombia y Paraguay, pero daba lo mismo a efectos de torneo qatareño uno como otro, aunque de Chile por nombres esperaba más.



Que Perú siendo al final la quinta, pero durante muchas jornadas estando clasificada, la palmara contra Australia, dice mucho del nivel actual de Sudamérica


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Supongo que lo habéis repetido más que el ajo, cómo se parece Aké a Gullit, igual es un hijo no reconocido.


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Por cierto, españa contra costa rica metio los mismo goles q en todo el mundial de 2018


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Por cierto, españa contra costa rica metio los mismo goles q en todo el mundial de 2018



Creo que fueron 8 en Sudáfrica, o sea que vamos bien.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Memphis que eso de hacerte el remolón en el Barça para llegar bien al Mundial no te está resultando, chaval. A calentar banquillo toca.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

Se está durmiendo Holanda.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Que cojones es eso de virtualmente eliminada? O lo estás o no lo estás.
> 
> Qatar no lo está, si Ecuador gana llega al ultimo día viva.



Virtualmente eliminado es que matemática/deportivamente no lo estás, pero la opción de no estarlo es tan remota, que considerarla es irreal.

Que Catar le gane 5-0 a Paises Bajos deportivamente es posible, pero la probabilidad roza el cero.

El criterio por supuesto es subjetivo, no hay un número X que marque lo virtual de lo posible.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Mientras los negros trabajan en el campo, la afisión en las gradas es blanca ni siquiera cobrisa, algo falla ecuatas


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Va pasar algo?

Me está entrando modorra


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

*Como padre contra el hijo*


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Buen despeje de huevos, Aké !!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Por cierto, españa contra costa rica metio los mismo goles q en todo el mundial de 2018



ese es el problema, ya veremos pero sospecho que los goles los han distribuido de pena


----------



## Suprimo (25 Nov 2022)

¿Como vamos de skills?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Si en el partido Inglaterra Gales, aparece Carlitos o Willy, con quien se supone que tiene que ir?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> *Va pasar algo?*
> 
> Me está entrando modorra



He leido hace un rato que hay posibilidades de que venga _la bestia del este_ en unos días


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero que chanchullo vas a hacer con una selección como Qatar? Hace falta un mínimo de materia prima...
> 
> Para hacerles pasar rondas tienes que poner arbitrajes al estilo de un tebeo de Mortadelo y Filemón con el árbitro poniendo zancadillas y sacando rojas por golpes de ojo en el puño del rival



Con el VAR hoy en día "colar un arbitraje parcial" es casi imposible. Se notaría muchísimo.

Tienes que coger siempre jugadas "muy dudosas". Vamos, tienen que ser partidos al límite para poder influir. Si uno de los equipos es malísimo...

En Corea por ejemplo, a Portugal, a Italia y a España no les hubiesen podido tongar con el VAR. El gol de Morientes era imposible anularlo, por ejemplo.

Y si lo hubiesen hecho, no habría quedado ninguna duda de la parcialidad del árbitro (Muchos no tenemos dudas, pero podías alegar "error humano en directo", con una cámara no).


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> He leido hace un rato que hay posibilidades de que venga _la bestia del este_ en unos días



Llevamos en Barcelona dos días con la típica tormenta de verano al medio día


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Con el VAR hoy en día "colar un arbitraje parcial" es casi imposible. Se notaría muchísimo.
> 
> Tienes que coger siempre jugadas "muy dudosas". Vamos, tienen que ser partidos al límite para poder influir. Si uno de los equipos es malísimo...
> 
> ...



A Argentina le tongaron con el Var y el fuera de juego automático


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

Agüita Ecuador que no son cojos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Llevamos en Barcelona dos días con la típica tormenta de verano al medio día



pero con un poco menos de calor. 

Y ojo, no miento, cuidado con la bestia del este y no es Putin


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Los ecuatas para pasar deben hacer lo posible por no encajar un -2 en este partido. Aunque les esperan los rosbif en octavos, esa la parte mala.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

Ha salido Sneijder


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ha salido Sneijder



Ha adelgazado


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Joder qué gordito se le ha visto al Wesley Sneijder, este se lo come todo ahora.


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

A pesar de gol, Holanda peor que Ecuador


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Los ecuatas para pasar deben hacer lo posible por no encajar un -2 en este partido. Aunque les esperan los rosbif en octavos, esa la parte mala.



Un -2 pero marcando les iguala a todo con Senegal

Veis como es importante marcar aunque luego te metan un puñao

Con un 0-2 el gol de Catar clasifica a Senegal


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL enga tulipanes a comer amapolas !!


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

Pues me parece un gol anulado muy riguroso... pero bueno.


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Al palco otro gol de los que antes contaban


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Ahora llega el gol de ecuador a la tele de los pobres


----------



## Hamtel (25 Nov 2022)

Otro robo y ya van unos cuantos


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Enga coño ecuatas, un Holanda-Inglaterra en octavos sería impagable.


----------



## feministaliberal (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues me parece un gol anulado muy riguroso... pero bueno.



Lo raro en este mundial es que no lo anulen


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Nov 2022)

Muy blanquitos los ecuatas del público.


----------



## TNTcl (25 Nov 2022)

Robo, el portero estaba vencido, el gol era legal.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

Fuera de juego posicional?...no se, no se.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (25 Nov 2022)

El jugador de Ecuador molesta al portero. Las reglas del fuera de juego son una mierda, pero están ahí.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

Le estan pegando un manguerazo al campo, ¿eso no estaba prohíbido?


----------



## qbit (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

En directo se ve todo normal en el gol pero luego los picateclas ven lo que quieren.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (25 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> El jugador de Ecuador molesta al portero. Las reglas del fuera de juego son una mierda, pero están ahí.



Ojo!, cuando digo las reglas del fuera de juego, no me refiero a cuando un jugador rival está adelantado a toda la defensa de los rivales. Me refiero a las reglas que hay dentro del fuera de juego, como este gol anulado a Ecuador por supuestamente "molestar" al portero o el gol anulado a Ecuador vs Qatar, que no se si fue por lo mismo o algo parecido.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

Ecuador no creo que merezca ir por debajo, la verdad. Veremos que pasa en la segunda parte.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Ha estado bien esa banda de Estupidiñán, pueden remontar los ecuatas, la tulipanada solo está en modo stand by para rematar en las contras. Poco bagaje me parece a mí si quieren llegar lejos.


----------



## TNTcl (25 Nov 2022)

No molesta, está vencido por que vio la trayectoria correcta. 

Es un robo.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Ah pues Memphis a escena, veamos su rendimiento.


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Ha estado bien esa banda de Estupidiñán, pueden remontar los ecuatas, la tulipanada solo está en modo stand by para rematar en las contras. Poco bagaje me parece a mí si quieren llegar lejos.



Estupiñan se las ponía que flipas al Chimy en Osasuna. 
En el Villarreal no sé si se ha terminado de asentar


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Se fue a Inglaterra, cada año cambiando de equipo, un poco raro Pervis.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

A ver ese Fuera de juego.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Como van galanes, estaba atendiendo un rociada.


----------



## Hamtel (25 Nov 2022)

Partidazo de Ecuador


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

Todo ok Jose Luis. Empate a 1.

Y ahora a ver...


----------



## Barney Crockett (25 Nov 2022)

Los holandeses quieren que el árbitro les gane el partido por ellos.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Qué robo más ridículo en ese gol, la selección de más nivel parece Ecuador. Van Gaal eres un paquete.


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como van galanes, estaba atendiendo un rociada.



A tu vecina q te cambio la pass ?  acaba de empatar ecuador a holanda, se lo merecia


----------



## qbit (25 Nov 2022)

Ahora sí.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Todo ok Jose Luis. Empate a 1.
> 
> Y ahora a ver...



Recuedo la final de europeo sub21de 2015. Ahí Alemania salió con un autobús y a partir piernas..creo que harán lo mismo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


>



Joder, usted en modo progre


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (25 Nov 2022)

El tal Valencia es buenísimo. Todos los goles de Ecuador han sido este tío.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Mal lo tiene el Netherlands con un calvo ahí en medio, ese es el culpable de todo lo que les ocurra.


----------



## qbit (25 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Recuedo la final de europeo sub21de 2015. Ahí Alemania salió con un autobús y a partir piernas..creo que harán lo mismo.



¿Contra quién?


----------



## qbit (25 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Joder, usted en modo progre



¿Eh? ¿Por qué? Es un chiste sobre que los yanquis llaman balompié a su deporte que juegan con las manos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Contra quién?



Contra la españa sub21 de celades...fue hostias y línea sigfrido ..


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Eh? ¿Por qué? Es un chiste sobre que los yanquis llaman balompié a su deporte que juegan con las manos.



Le llaman football porque football es el balón, y el balón mide un foot


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

No sabía que los tulipanes pasaban de seleccionar a Kluivert, no le veo yo mal para ir por la izquierda, igual me he perdido algo.


----------



## qbit (25 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Le llaman football porque football es el balón, y el balón mide un foot



Pues no lo sabía. ¿Y lo de progre?


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Primer y único cobriso que veo en la grada, todo lo demás blancos.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (25 Nov 2022)

Doble ocasión con laguero de Ecuador!


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Huele a mierda la defensa holandesa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A tu vecina q te cambio la pass ?  acaba de empatar ecuador a holanda, se lo merecia



No, está de vacaciones, si no en vez pagar los 20 euros de gol mundial la abría rociado.

Era una rociada perimetral.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Están los naranjitos KO


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

Jugada troll con un balón al larguero, se ha choteado del holandés el Jackson Five de Ecuador.

Me gusta este equipo.


----------



## Zarpa (25 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Doble ocasión con laguero de Ecuador!



como Irán XD


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

Paises Bajos poniendo el mvro al final, es que lo veo... porque tienen el último partido contra Catar y pueden jugar con la diferencia de goles.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues no lo sabía. ¿Y lo de progre?



Ah siempre los prpgres estan atacando el futbol americano, que si es de violentos para rednecks y tal


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Nov 2022)

Pues si Ecuador gana, Qatar sigue viva


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Vamos compañeros todos de pie animemos a nuestros camaradas ecuatorianos!!!!!!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Primer y único cobriso que veo en la grada, todo lo demás blancos.



El resto de cobrisos están o haciendo "reformas" o esperando en la puerta del IKEA por si necesitas que te lleven un mueble a casa


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues si Ecuador gana, Qatar sigue viva



Necesita remontarle 5 goles a Holanda, pero sí, sigue viva


----------



## Hamtel (25 Nov 2022)

Estupiñan les está haciendo un roto a los piratas


----------



## TNTcl (25 Nov 2022)

La banana mecánica, a ver si tienen guebos...


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El resto de cobrisos están o haciendo "reformas" o esperando en la puerta del IKEA por si necesitas que te lleven un mueble a casa



Coñas aparte que los aficionados y los que están en la yerba no sean los representativos de la raza predominante y de largo en un país hace que pensar.
Todos esos de andinos tienen lo que yo de fraile.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Necesita remontarle 5 goles a Holanda, pero sí, sigue viva



Debería ganarle de 3 y que Ecuador le haga el favor


----------



## Suprimo (25 Nov 2022)

_¡Go cobrisos, go!  _


----------



## Zarpa (25 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Coñas aparte que los aficionados y los que están en la yerba no sean los representativos de la raza predominante y de largo en un país hace que pensar.
> Todos esos de andinos tienen lo que yo de fraile.



La Francia de América


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Está desmejorado Roben

No sabía que aún estaba para jugar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Vamos!!!!! 
Ecuatorianos!!!!! 

Dediquen la victoria al gran Freddy Rincón y a Elsa pataky!!!!!!!


----------



## Hamtel (25 Nov 2022)

Calienta Van der Vaart


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> La Francia de América



Onvre es diferente, los aficionados son blanquitos en Francia, aunque cada vez más moracos se añaden.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

No veas tú el equipo de mierda que tiene Holanda


----------



## FROM HELL (25 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Eh? ¿Por qué? Es un chiste sobre que los yanquis llaman balompié a su deporte que juegan con las manos.



Es que el american football es una fusion del rugby y el football. 

De hecho se llamaba Gridiron o gridiron football, haciendo referencia a las cuadriculas que habia originariamente en los campos universitarios donde se jugaba.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Nov 2022)

por van gaal no pasan los años, sigue igual que siempre, yo siempre positivo


----------



## qbit (25 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ah siempre los prpgres estan atacando el futbol americano, que si es de violentos para rednecks y tal



A mí no me gusta. Que no te guste no quiere decir que sea progre.

Que A ==> B no significa que B ==> A.


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Holanda sacando las navajas


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Es que el american football es una fusion del rugby y el football.
> 
> De hecho se llamaba Gridiron o gridiron football, haciendo referencia a las cuadriculas que habia originariamente en los campos universitarios donde se jugaba.



Efectivamente, es una fusión bien hecha, todo sea dicho.

Y los Field Goals, los extrapoints y los Punt se juegan con el pie. Además, técnicamente se puede pasar el balón con el pie hacia delante, lo que pasa que no lo hace nadie. Pero tu puedes pegar una "patada a seguir" y a correr (Lo que pasa que arriesgas la posesión de forma absurda, pero reglamentariamente se puede hacer).


----------



## Hermericus (25 Nov 2022)

Vaya mierda de equipo holandés dominado por Ecuador rendido al moronegrismo.


Los tiempos de la naranja mecánica no volveran. Despues de la España tikitaka, el mejor equipo que ha existido.


----------



## qbit (25 Nov 2022)

Cada vez que veo a esos mierdas las patadas que dieron en la final del mundial, lo cual les sirvió para no perder por 3 ó 4-0, me cabreo, y más cuando en el siguiente mundial nos eliminaron, así que les deseo que les eliminen.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Calienta Van der Vaart



La joven promesa le llaman


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2022)

Video de las ramblas en directo


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> por van gaal no pasan los años, sigue igual que siempre, yo siempre positivo



Son 71 años, me parecen ya respetables para entrenar a este nivel, pocos le deben superar con más edad en un mundial.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Nov 2022)

Hemos menospreciado a Ecuador que no olvidemos fueron terceros en la clasificación sudamericana.puede ser la colombia de 2014.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Efectivamente, es una fusión bien hecha, todo sea dicho.
> 
> Y los Field Goals, los extrapoints y los Punt se juegan con el pie. Además, técnicamente se puede pasar el balón con el pie hacia delante, lo que pasa que no lo hace nadie. Pero tu puedes pegar una "patada a seguir" y a correr (Lo que pasa que arriesgas la posesión de forma absurda, pero reglamentariamente se puede hacer).



No se puede hacer eso  
En rugby sí, en nfl no


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Está Davis en el banquillo

Yo creo que lo cambias por Frankie al que no he oído nombrar en todo el partido y sales ganando


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Si repasas la convocatoria de los tulipanes menos la defensa con jugadores en grandes equipos de ahí para arriba muy poca cosa se ve de categoría, vamos que tampoco debe sorprender el nivel de hoy.


----------



## nazi marrónido enano (25 Nov 2022)

Holanda es malísima. Tienen un delantero negrito enanito que da grima verlo. Con lo que ha sido Holanda ver esto duele.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Deberían arriesgar más los cobrisos, un empate no sirve para nada, ganarle a Senegal muy posible tal como están y vale la pena evitarse a los rosbif en octavos.


----------



## nazi marrónido enano (25 Nov 2022)

Hay uno de Ecuador que se llama Estupiñán. Ese lleva burlas encima desde que pisó el cole a los 5 años.


----------



## Zarpa (25 Nov 2022)

nazi marrónido enano dijo:


> Holanda es malísima. Tienen un delantero negrito enanito que da grima verlo. Con lo que ha sido Holanda ver esto duele.



Holanda tiene mucha leyenda rosa también, siempre han sido muy guarros.


----------



## chomin (25 Nov 2022)

Estará Madrid mediovaciada pegada a la TV


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Ecuador se merece el segundo


----------



## nazi marrónido enano (25 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Holanda tiene mucha leyenda rosa también, siempre han sido muy guarros.



Solo fueron guarros en el Mundial de Sudáfrica, siempre han sido los que mejor y más limpio han jugado.


----------



## feministaliberal (25 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Deberían arriesgar más los cobrisos, un empate no sirve para nada, ganarle a Senegal muy posible tal como están y vale la pena evitarse a los rosbif en octavos.



Serían follados a pelo y sin piedad por los sudorosos


----------



## Zarpa (25 Nov 2022)

nazi marrónido enano dijo:


> Solo fueron guarros en el Mundial de Sudáfrica, siempre han sido los que mejor y más limpio han jugado.





De eso nada no todo es Cruyff


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y los Field Goals, los extrapoints y los Punt se juegan con el pie. Además, técnicamente se puede pasar el balón con el pie hacia delante, lo que pasa que no lo hace nadie. Pero tu puedes pegar una "patada a seguir" y a correr (Lo que pasa que arriesgas la posesión de forma absurda, pero reglamentariamente se puede hacer).



Asin es.

Si en el "soccer" el reglamento permitiera elegir entre pasar el balon con el pie o la mano, con que extremidad tiene un ser humano mejor coordinacion y punteria?


----------



## feministaliberal (25 Nov 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Estará Madrid mediovaciada pegada a la TV



En madrid hay mucho gay modernito y progre que pasa de fútbol, más del que nunca te podrías imaginar


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Cuantos siglos va el arbitro a prolongar este suplicio?


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (25 Nov 2022)

Valencia lesionado


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

12' de añadido


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Que gane ecuador y así mis inquilinos me paguen este mes la renta contentos


----------



## feministaliberal (25 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Cuantos siglos va el arbitro a prolongar este suplicio?



Que tal el coma? Todos los partidos están siendo así, 7 minutos mínimo


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (25 Nov 2022)

Qué triste ver a un jugadorazo como Valencia irse en camilla


----------



## Suprimo (25 Nov 2022)

Otra prorroga chvmachos


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

El 1° del A huele a cuadro muy amable. Si Argentina no gana su grupo, no se come nada "gordo" hasta semifinales.

Ojito pues.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Ocurre que también un empate ante Holanda, que vive de las rentas de otra época, allí en las ecuadorias se debe considerar importante pero a efectos de clasificación los tulipanes contentísimos con este resultado, primeros marcando más de dos goles a la sensación del torneo por abajo.


----------



## feministaliberal (25 Nov 2022)

Putadón lo de valencia, sin él van a ser violados


----------



## Snowball (25 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Vaya mierda de equipo holandés dominado por Ecuador rendido al *moronegrismo*.
> 
> 
> Los tiempos de la naranja mecánica no volveran. Despues de la España tikitaka, el mejor equipo que ha existido.



Indionegrismo 

O ecuatomonos, como se les llamaba en mi barrio


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (25 Nov 2022)

6 de añadido


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El 1° del A huele a cuadro muy amable. Si Argentina no gana su grupo, no se come nada "gordo" hasta semifinales.
> 
> Ojito pues.



Argentina tiene a Francia o Dinamarca en octavos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Nov 2022)

Qayar sufriendo...


----------



## feministaliberal (25 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Argentina tiene a Francia o Dinamarca en octavos.



Yo estoy viendo a argentina fuera antes de octavos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Yo estoy viendo a argentina fuera antes de octavos



Tiene que ganarle si o si a México.....


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Ocurre que también un empate ante Holanda, que vive de las rentas de otra época, allí en las ecuadorias se debe considerar importante pero a efectos de clasificación los tulipanes contentísimos con este resultado, primeros marcando más de dos goles a la sensación del torneo por abajo.



Será primero el que meta más goles en su partido. Están los dos 3-1 con 4 pts. Lo que pasa que una Catar eliminada es más fácil que una Senegal con vida.

Pero si Ecuador gana de 4 a Senegal y Paises Bajos de 3 a Catar, Ecuador primera.


----------



## feministaliberal (25 Nov 2022)

Un puto viernes por la tarde noche podían poner algo más interesante que a los sudorosos contra los sudorosos conquistados


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Será primero el que meta más goles en su partido. Están los dos 3-1 con 4 pts. Lo que pasa que una Catar eliminada es más fácil que una Senegal con vida.
> 
> Pero si Ecuador gana de 4 a Senegal y Paises Bajos de 3 a Catar, Ecuador primera.



Onvre no me rices el rizo, es evidente quien va a hacer los goles en ambos partidos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Nov 2022)

Ahora sí, tragedia para el organizadpr

QATAR ELIMINADA

Ya solo pueden ganar 31


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Pos nada final, la tulipanada a prepararse una manita ante Qatar y primeros, esperando a los useños, a no ser que el farsí vuelva a sorprender.


----------



## feministaliberal (25 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ahora sí, tragedia para el organizadpr
> 
> QATAR ELIMINADA
> 
> Ya solo pueden ganar 31



Este mundial no para de dar sorpresas


----------



## Hamtel (25 Nov 2022)

Ha sido mejor Ecuador.

Depay ni ha tocado bola


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

Si fuese Inglaterra, creo que preferiria jugar contra Paises Bajos que contra Ecuador.

Paises Bajos tiene nombre, pero a dia de hoy no es mejor que Dinamarca, Suiza y cosas asi.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Será primero el que meta más goles en su partido. Están los dos 3-1 con 4 pts. Lo que pasa que una Catar eliminada es más fácil que una Senegal con vida.
> 
> Pero si Ecuador gana de 4 a Senegal y Paises Bajos de 3 a Catar, Ecuador primera.



Y si ganan por el mismo resultado, por Fair play points, es decir, por tarjetas


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (25 Nov 2022)

Con este empate de Holanda y Ecuador. Qatar está matemáticamente eliminada.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Nov 2022)

Primera seleccion anfitriona que llega eliminada a la ultima jornada, no puede negarse que han hecho historia.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si fuese Inglaterra, creo que preferiria jugar contra Paises Bajos que contra Ecuador.
> ...



no lo veo, los tulipanes pueden mejorar y saben tener el balón, mientras los ecuatas están ya con la quinta marcha y no creo que vayan a más


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Quiero estos muñequitos


----------



## cebollo (25 Nov 2022)

Por lo visto hasta ahora, ¿Qué equipos creéis que llegan a cuartos? Yo veo un lado bueno con Brasil-España e Inglaterra - Francia.
Y un lado mierda Holanda- Uruguay y Bélgica - Japón o así.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Lo decís como si fuera sorprendente, inesperado o algo



Más bien descojonante. A mí lo que me hace gracia es que se han pasado una década intentando tapar sus guarrerías y ahora cuando acabe el torneo en un mes podrán volver a hacer sus burlas a los derechos humanos sin problema.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Nov 2022)

Fuera molado mucho que el Mundial lo hubieran organizado entre Qatar-Kuwait-Emiratos Arabes-Bahrein, con los cuatro cabeza de grupo


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Por si alguien lo ignora nacer en Qatar no te da derecho a tener su nacionalidad, por si eres cobriso, indio o lo que sea.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Por lo visto hasta ahora, ¿Qué equipos creéis que llegan a cuartos? Yo veo un lado bueno con Brasil-España e Inglaterra - Francia.
> Y un lado mierda Holanda- Uruguay y Bélgica - Japón o así.



Paises Bajos - Dinamarca
España - Brasil
-----
Inglaterra - Francia
Bélgica - Uruguay*

Aqui puede pasar de todo aun, veo a Japón o a Alemania eliminando a Bélgica, y puede ser también Portugal... 

Pero vamos, es 100% especular todavía.


----------



## FROM HELL (25 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No se puede hacer eso
> En rugby sí, en nfl no



Exactamente. 

La unica version de "patada a seguir" seria que te bloqueen el intento de fieldgoal o el punt. Ahi si que puedes darle una patada si no pasas de la linea de scrimmage.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

Muy muy buen 11 de Southgate, veo a Inglaterra ya en 8°s

Gales, a caga al carre


----------



## Zarpa (25 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Más bien descojonante. A mí lo que me hace gracia es que se han pasado una década intentando tapar sus guarrerías y ahora cuando acabe el torneo en un mes podrán volver a hacer sus burlas a los derechos humanos sin problema.



Han conseguido lo que querían ser vistos como nación y reconocidos como alternativa a Dubái para cuando se queden sin gas.


----------



## VandeBel (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Paises Bajos - Dinamarca
> España - Brasil
> -----
> Inglaterra - Francia
> ...



Holanda, y especialmente Bélgica me han dado malas sensaciones. No creo que pasen de octavos.


----------



## cebollo (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Paises Bajos - Dinamarca
> España - Brasil
> -----
> Inglaterra - Francia
> Bélgica - Uruguay*



Las finales que más me gustaría ver España - Inglaterra o Brasil - Francia.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (25 Nov 2022)

Qatar, que ya estuvo invitado en la Copa de Oro de 2021 también lo está para la de 2023. Qué pensaban en la CONCACAF?. Que iban a subir el prestigio del torneo invitando a un semifinalista del Mundial?    

(Obviamente no, es que les han huntado con petrodólares).


----------



## FROM HELL (25 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Las finales que más me gustaría ver España - Inglaterra o Brasil - Francia.



Si se da eso, campeonamos nosotros o francia.


----------



## feministaliberal (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Charlatan (25 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1272560



y su padre es el periodista............


----------



## Charlatan (25 Nov 2022)

veo a usa follarse a los british.......


----------



## FROM HELL (25 Nov 2022)

Van gaal se ha vuelto un mourinho premium. 

Entre prorrogas, penaltys y partidos en los que no se juega a nada, lo mismo se plantan en una semis.


----------



## Snowball (25 Nov 2022)

Difícil elegir a quien apoyar.... asco por doquier

Peeero ojalá le diera un susto Los continentales a los Casacas rojas


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (25 Nov 2022)

Yo tengo dos partidos marcados en la agenda:

- España-Alemania

- Brasil-Suiza

España puede dejar fuera a Alemania y Brasil y Suiza se van a jugar ser primeros de grupos. Y Suiza es un equipo que se sabe plantar en el campo, es inferior a Brasil pero tiene oficio suficiente para poder dar un disgusto a cualquiera.

Eso si, Suiza sufre mas para ganar a los equipos medianos porque les falta esa calidad diferencial que si tiene Brasil.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Inicio crowdfounding para comprarme el chuvasquero de Charo cuando salga en enero



Si cada miembro de este hilo pusiera una peseta


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Con ganas de ver a Inglaterra y a Bellingham, otra vez


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

Southgate con su cara de pan seco diciendo que USA es un equipazo, que son 11 contra 11, en plan de que son Brasil 1970 o algo, USA. Es peor que un abogado de oficio dandote la historia del we'll be lucky.

La cobertura de la ITV muy muy buena, aparte de los anuncios por un tubo, mejor de lo que solia ser y no esta el mierdas de Jonathan Pearce de comentarista. Win win!


----------



## The Replicant (25 Nov 2022)

yanquis: return the GOLD

piratas: return the mirrors

seeyouc


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Muñeca legionaria? Groupie de la GC? We must know!



Es una colección de Altaya que saldrá en enero

El primero cuesta 3,99€ y puede que lo compre para vestir a la muñeca que compré en los encantes y para sacar los patrones del vestido y hacer una réplica en cuero

Luego ya nos metemos en 17€ que por ese precio me compro 2 muñecas en los encantes o una nueva en tienda

Y además, este vestido, si consigo el patrón por internet, ya me lo coso yo con una tela que tengo por casa


----------



## Hamtel (25 Nov 2022)

Suena el himno pirata


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Link yankie o link british?

That is the question


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Link yankie: World Cup Live Stream England vs United States - 1Stream

Link british: OP Streams 1 - OP Play Streaming


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Link yankie o link british?
> 
> It's that the question



Metete en la itv, uk channel, pero iwal te pide que te hagaa cuenta. Siempre la puedes aprovechar para ver Emmerdale Tambien!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Metete en la itv, uk channel, pero iwal te pide que te hagaa cuenta. Siempre la puedes aprovechar para ver Emmerdale Tambien!



Si tengo ambos links

Pero no sé cual de los dos pillar


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

El Bellingham este tiene un nivel de arrogancia que va a dejar pequeño a Cristiano, ojito con quien lo fiche, a ver hasta cuanto se le aguanta el ego.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> El Bellingham este tiene un nivel de arrogancia que va a dejar pequeño a Cristiano, ojito con quien lo fiche, a ver hasta cuanto se le aguanta el ego.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Qué poco van a aguantar los useños, enlazando bien los rosbif entre líneas.


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Pim pam y pum


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Hasta Maguire es un crack que hace slalons en el área useña.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Hurricane!


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Me gusta el dibujo de los ingleses, todos los equipos que juegan con tres centrales deberían perder siempre. Hay que ser ambicioso para que se te respete.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Vaya control de Sterling, eso sí que son skills.


----------



## qbit (25 Nov 2022)

Dominan los yanquis con esa presión, jojojo.


----------



## feministaliberal (25 Nov 2022)

Que malos son los yankees


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Qué pena, la ha tenido el de la banderita para animar esto.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Nov 2022)

La acaba de tener el pájaro loco


----------



## Edge2 (25 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La acaba de tener el pájaro loco



El escoces?


----------



## Suprimo (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

Al final Inglaterra tiene más calidad que EEUU y un 1-0 acabará cayendo. De todas formas EEUU depende de si misma el último día para pasar como 2°.

Irán puede ser que lamente la diferencia de goles negativa. El empate no le garantiza pasar.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El escoces?



El escoces nig nog pelo-colorines. Mejor oportunidac del partidoh asta ahora.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Si continúan jugando al pasito los rosbif tampoco les van a regalar nada.


----------



## Omegatron (25 Nov 2022)

Cuando empieza el mundial? Vuelve a jugar el Barça?


----------



## Edge2 (25 Nov 2022)

LArguero


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Al final Inglaterra tiene más calidad que EEUU y un 1-0 acabará cayendo. De todas formas EEUU depende de si misma el último día para pasar como 2°.
> 
> Irán puede ser que lamente la diferencia de goles negativa. El empate no le garantiza pasar.



USA-IRÁN va a ser un partido extraño x las circunstancias, UsA igual es mejor, pero es un equipo muy soso.

Inglaterra - Gales, Gales va a salir a por todas, pero esto no es el rugby, y la calidad simplemente no esta ahí, encima las ganas se les.puede volver en su contra, England contemporiza mejor y tiene mas oficio.


UuUUuUyyyyyy uSa al palo!


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

AL LARGUEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PULISICCCCCCCCCCCCC !!!


----------



## Edge2 (25 Nov 2022)

Kane is down


----------



## qbit (25 Nov 2022)

Este es el partido que peor se ve del mundial por streaming. Será que lo está viendo todo el mundo.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Esos batacazos con la espalda me duelen hasta a mí aunque en NBA son peores jeje


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Nov 2022)

La verdac es que USA es de los que mejor están jugando. De momento mejor que los dos brits a los que se han enfrentado.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Cuando Francia era Europa


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Nov 2022)

El arbitro les ha dicho a los yankes que penaltito si visa verde.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La verdac es que USA es de los que mejor están jugando. De momento mejor que los dos brits a los que se han enfrentado.



Con Gales pecaron de complacientes, no los mataron cuando tuvieron la oportunidad. Hoy, lo que pasa es que Southgate es mas conservador que Richi Suna, a ver si le da por abrir el grifo, aunque UsA no se está amilanando ybeatan manteniendo la forma muy bien. X calidad y capacidad, veo a England llevandose los 3 puntos esta noche.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Nov 2022)

menudo subnormal el negro limpiandose, que se limpie en el estropajo que tiene en la cabeza.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

El de la bandera americano limpiándose las manos con el peto de un fotografo.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Cuando Francia era Europa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272623



Ya tenian un blackie! Tigana?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Nov 2022)

Vamos yankis


----------



## Edge2 (25 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Ya tenian un blackie! Tigana?



Yo veo 2...


----------



## Snowball (25 Nov 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> veo a usa follarse a los british.......



Pies ahí y ahí estan


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Nov 2022)

Ojalá ganen los comeburgers y veamos a los piratas desesperados.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Nov 2022)

no os perdais a la comentarista argentina 

en cada jugada tiene que meter su comentario charogilipollas

-->

su ultima aportacion es decir que Harry Maguire es un gran jugador

pues nada : que hay que irse tragando a las gilicharos cada vez mas en todos los ambitos incluso en el futbol


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Porque no tienen remate, pero USA le está metiendo un baño a los piratas


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Nov 2022)

1 minuto de añadido? Menudo tongo


----------



## Snowball (25 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


>



Sabías que a Kubrick no se le ocurrió otra cosa que rodar esas escenas en en Ulster(la.historia se ambienta en Irlanda asi que lógico) lo que no tuvo.en cuenta es que aquella zona estaba en plena guerra civil y al IRA como que no le gustó mucho aquel despliegue de extras haciendo de casacas rojas  

Tuvieron que salir por patas


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Ya tenian un blackie! Tigana?



Marius Tresor


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

En mierdostar pús van descarademente con inglamierda, tienen a Axel Torres que está comentando bien pero luego hay un tercer bocachanclas completamente pro-anglo que no para de apostillar gilipolladas.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (25 Nov 2022)

Qué coñazo es el fútbol, sale un partido bueno de cada 8 o 10.

Solo me concentro en la última media hora como mucho.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> 1 minuto de añadido? Menudo tongo



Queremos prórroga oiga !!


----------



## vegahermosa (25 Nov 2022)

inglaterra esta echandose la siesta 

en la segunda parte se los pasan por la piedra a los primos


----------



## qbit (25 Nov 2022)

EE.UU. tiene un fallo gordo y es que no saben meter gol. Saben correr, presionar, defender y hasta llegar arriba, pero no meterla.


----------



## Snowball (25 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ojalá ganen los comeburgers y veamos a los piratas desesperados.



Y que gales les echara 

Sería el fin del Reino Unido


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (25 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> En mierdostar pús van descarademente con inglamierda, tienen a Axel Torres que está comentando bien pero luego hay un tercer bocachanclas completamente pro-anglo que no para de apostillar gilipolladas.



Quién? Está Axel Torres, Jose Sanchís, y el otro?


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Marius Tresor



No lo conocia, esa foto debe ser finales de los 70, 78-79 o asi, no?

Los piratas necesitamos un poco de improvisacion y de chispa, solo al final han despertao un poquillo, UsA ha tenido la mejor actuacion esta parte, England muy plano casi todo lo que va de partido y Sakha necesita involucrarse mas...Mi fé en Southgate es moderada, pero sigo pensando que acabaremos solventando esto!


----------



## FROM HELL (25 Nov 2022)

Le esta pegando un repasito importante el seleccionador de US al chupavergas ingles.

Pero claro, si luego no defines...


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo veo 2...



El otro moreno es Gerard Janvion, no está en esa foto Jean Tigana.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Quién? Está Axel Torres, Jose Sanchís, y el otro?



Ni idea, parece un becario aleatorio.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no os perdais a la comentarista argentina
> 
> en cada jugada tiene que meter su comentario charogilipollas
> 
> ...



Tiene un gran corazón y una vez ayudó a cruzar a una viejecita en Manchester


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> No lo conocia, esa foto debe ser finales de los 70, 78-79 o asi, no?



Algo previo a la Eurocopa de 1984, Tresor hacía de libre, el pivote actual.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Nov 2022)

Me incorporo, contra quién vamos ??


----------



## Phoenician (25 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> USA-IRÁN va a ser un partido extraño x las circunstancias, UsA igual es mejor, pero es un equipo muy soso.
> 
> Inglaterra - Gales, Gales va a salir a por todas, pero esto no es el rugby, y la calidad simplemente no esta ahí, encima las ganas se les.puede volver en su contra, England contemporiza mejor y tiene mas oficio.
> 
> ...



Si hoy gana Inglaterra, ya están clasificados con 6 puntos, y contra Wales se dejarán ganar por la diferencia que sea necesaria.


----------



## FROM HELL (25 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, en Inglaterra hay demasiado white boy en el once. 

Asi parecen rumania y no el pozo infecto de moronegros que son.


----------



## Zarpa (25 Nov 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Si hoy gana Inglaterra, ya están clasificados con 6 puntos, y contra Wales se dejarán ganar por la diferencia que sea necesaria.



Sí y si empatan se lía, última jornada de vértigo con todo por decidir XD
En mi opinión no deberían dejarles estar en el mismo grupo.


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Me incorporo, contra quién vamos ??



ojalá perdieran los dos, pero como no se puede pues por mi que pierdan los piratas siempre. Los de la puta isla, aclaro.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo veo 2...



Ese es cafe au lait, pero si, well spotted!



Snowball dijo:


> Sabías que a Kubrick no se le ocurrió otra cosa que rodar esas escenas en en Ulster(la.historia se ambienta en Irlanda asi que lógico) lo que no tuvo.en cuenta es que aquella zona estaba en plena guerra civil y al IRA como que no le gustó mucho aquel despliegue de extras haciendo de casacas rojas
> 
> Tuvieron que salir por patas



Parte de la historia no contada de THE TROuBLeS, es que la UDF, la UDA, la LVF (organizaciones paramilitares/ terroristas protestantes) tambien ponian bombas y tironuqueaban gente a saco alli, con ayuda ocasional de la Brit Army y la RUC (la policia). Pero eso, como que no salian tanto en las noticias.



condimento dijo:


> El otro moreno es Gerard Janvion, no está en esa foto Jean Tigana.



Jean Amadou Tigana, un clásico el tio haciendo las entrevistas post partido cuando era entrenador del Fulham con un palillo en la boca y su acento frances..."Mmmmmmm.....erm....mmmmm...eeeehrm"...y el palillo ahí, parecia que se lo habian puesto con pegamento


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Me incorporo, contra quién vamos ??



Contra los piratas siempre


----------



## Zarpa (25 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Por cierto, en Inglaterra hay demasiado white boy en el once.
> 
> Asi parecen rumania y no el pozo infecto de moronegros que son.



Inglaterra aún arrodillándose y los useños pasando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Nov 2022)

Tiene que ser alguno de estos:


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Nov 2022)

"alimentos de españa el país más rico del mundo" ( con voz paco )

JODER somos unos genios del marketing y la publicidad, si con eso no vendemos hielo a los esquimales ya no hay nada que hacer


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (25 Nov 2022)

Creo que el tercero es Robert Moreno


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

60.000 de Asistencia hoy en el estadio Sohail, 61.500 si contamos los que estan enterrados en los cimientos.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

Hoy voy con los yanquis...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tiene que ser alguno de estos:



Joder cuánto vividor


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (25 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Creo que el tercero es Robert Moreno



Confirmado. Salió el cartel mientras está hablando


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Por cierto, en Inglaterra hay demasiado white boy en el once.



Pues no había caído en ese detalle y de los 26 convocados tienen exactamente 6 morenos de diferente coloración, los otros 20 son blancos. Bastante curioso la verdad.


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> "alimentos de españa el país más rico del mundo" ( con voz paco )
> 
> JODER somos unos genios del marketing y la publicidad, si con eso no vendemos hielo a los esquimales ya no hay nada que hacer



Iniesta pierde el fuelle interpretativo, conforme avanza el anuncio... Asco de anuncio

Imagina como habrán sido las tomas malas.


----------



## Edge2 (25 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> 60.000 de Asistencia hoy en el estadio Sohail, 61.500 si contamos los que estan enterrados en los cimientos.


----------



## Snowball (25 Nov 2022)

El pájaro loco que paquete es


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

A EEUU le va a pasar como el otro día. Por pardilla, se va a llevar menos de lo que "merece" su juego.


----------



## Snowball (25 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Me incorporo, contra quién vamos ??



Vamos con los yankees y su pájaro loco


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Le gusta poco el protagonismo a este pavo. Hemos ganado ya el mundial??


----------



## Snowball (25 Nov 2022)

Ya jugó asinde bien una vez USA contra Ejpaña en la confederaciones del.2009 y nos ganaron en las semifinales


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

El higo de Weah, era mejor su papá liberiano.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Le gusta poco el protagonismo a este pavo. Hemos ganado ya el mundial??



La verdad que para mi sorpresa se han colgado demasiada medalla con el 7-0, espérate a la Germania que se va a empachar de darle mantequilla a la tostarica.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

USA con un puntillo mas de malicia le gana a England hoy, pero las cosas son como son. No se si será espejismo pero veo a England ligeramente mas agresiva y ambiciosa, a ver si se.puede ir a mas!



Edge2 dijo:


>



Almost!


----------



## Snowball (25 Nov 2022)

Joerrrr

Están cerca vamosss yankess


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A EEUU le va a pasar como el otro día. Por pardilla, se va a llevar menos de lo que "merece" su juego.



Los americanos están todos en Europa y ya se han quitado el pardillismo histórico. En este partido, como siempre, los pardillos son Inglaterra y se debe a que tienen a uno de los peores entrenadores de la historia del fútbol, Southgate. Inglaterra tiene buena plantilla y mucho donde elegir, que los petardos de Saka y Sterling estén jugando te dice mucho de su entrenador...


----------



## Suprimo (25 Nov 2022)

¡Quiero el triple empate a 3 pvntos joder!


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

England comienza con su conocida indolencia ante equipos ganables en los Mundiales. Three Lions se vuelven tres gatitos.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> La verdad que para mi sorpresa se han colgado demasiada medalla con el 7-0, espérate a la Germania que se va a empachar de darle mantequilla a la tostarica.



Deberia de ser lo suficientemente profesional para saber que de eso no va a poder vivir mucho tiempo, lleva 30+ años en el furgol. Pero como es un cabecita loca y un chulo, a saber.


----------



## Snowball (25 Nov 2022)

A por los casacas rojas!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Le gusta poco el protagonismo a este pavo. Hemos ganado ya el mundial??



pues una cosa le voy a decir, viendo los jugadores que llevamos, jovencitos en su mayoría y ninguna gran estrella casi es mejor que el PROTAGONISMO se lo lleve el hijo de Amunike. Puede ser una buena estratagema para descargar de responsabilidad a los chavules y así también se alimenta el ego infinito de Luis Tabique.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los americanos están todos en Europa y ya se han quitado el pardillismo histórico.



Ya lo vi el otro día contra Gales.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los americanos están todos en Europa y ya se han quitado el pardillismo histórico. En este partido, como siempre, los pardillos son Inglaterra y se debe a que tienen a uno de los peores entrenadores de la historia del fútbol, Southgate. Inglaterra tiene buena plantilla y mucho donde elegir, que los petardos de Saka y Sterling estén jugando te dice mucho de su entrenador...



Southgate es un amarrategui y de los malos. Hasta con el Middlesbrough tenia buen buen equipo y jugaban asi de lento pachanguero.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> pues una cosa le voy a decir, viendo los jugadores que llevamos, jovencitos en su mayoría y ninguna gran estrella casi es mejor que el PROTAGONISMO se lo lleve el hijo de Amunike. Puede ser una buena estratagema para descargar de responsabilidad a los chavules y así también se alimenta el ego infinito de Luis Tabique.



A ver que eso se exagera en elos sketch pero tambien se le ha dado bombo a los que estuvieron en el _canpo_


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Nov 2022)

mefo a las yankis locas


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Southgate es un amarrategui y de los malos. Hasta con el Middlesbrough tenia buen buen equipo y jugaban asi de lento pachanguero.



Lamentable petardo. Un asco.

Foden, AA y Grealish son tres jugadores top y ninguno está jugando. Reece James ni convocado...


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

Inglaterra - Ecuador lo gana ECUADOR.

Lo dejo dicho.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya lo vi el otro día contra Gales.



Salvo algún central, todos juegan en Europa en equipos medio potables. Son un equipo razonable en jugadores y forma de jugar. No es la USA de Tab Ramos...


----------



## Snowball (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Inglaterra - Ecuador lo gana ECUADOR.
> 
> Lo dejo dicho.



Y si marca el del apellido con empaque épico


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Southgate es un amarrategui y de los malos. Hasta con el Middlesbrough tenia buen buen equipo y jugaban asi de lento pachanguero.



Tú que les conoces no crees que internacionalmente pasan lo suyo los anglos? Lo que les mola son sus torneos locales, ligas, copas y demás. Y que si en este siglo han espabilado en Europa ha sido porque la inversión extranjera exige algo más que levantar la Carabao Cup.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Nov 2022)

Y va a sacar a Henderson... a amarrar más...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Nov 2022)

le han puesto el partido a Biden pero no sabe qué es eso, está confundido ... "what the fuck what the fuck"


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> pues una cosa le voy a decir, viendo los jugadores que llevamos, jovencitos en su mayoría y ninguna gran estrella casi es mejor que el PROTAGONISMO se lo lleve el hijo de Amunike. Puede ser una buena estratagema para descargar de responsabilidad a los chavules y así también se alimenta el ego infinito de Luis Tabique.



No se no se, a ver contra Alemania.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Tú que les conoces no crees que internacionalmente pasan lo suyo los anglos? Lo que les mola son sus torneos locales, ligas, copas y demás. Y que si en este siglo han espabilado en Europa ha sido porque la inversión extranjera exige algo más que levantar la Carabao Cup.



En la pasada Eurocopa estaban todos emocionados con la selección. Eran mejores que Italia, pero Southgate consiguió perder él solo...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> La verdad que para mi sorpresa se han colgado demasiada medalla con el 7-0, espérate a la Germania que se va a empachar de darle mantequilla a la tostarica.



Es lo de todos los años que España ha hecho un buen inicio, los medios de comunicacion viven de la ilusion, la ilusion implica mas dinero a traves de audiencias, ventas...


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> En la pasada Eurocopa estaban todos emocionados con la selección. Eran mejores que Italia, pero Southgate consiguió perder él solo...



Ganaron las chicas la Euro, para compensar jeje


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Inglaterra - Ecuador lo gana ECUADOR.
> 
> Lo dejo dicho.



Pos no te digo que no, por nombre no se le gana a nadie.

Ecuador le ha echao webos a Holanda y ha sido una pena que no ganaran, han demostrado mas espiritu deportivo y mas coraje.

Parece que va a salir Grealish, a ver.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Es que no le encuentro explicación, han hecho un cuarto de hora inicial espléndido, luego los centrales se la han pasado 10 min. y a partir de ahí se dejan dominar sin más contra equipo menor.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Inglaterra - Ecuador lo gana ECUADOR.
> 
> Lo dejo dicho.



Espérate que no quede eliminada en grupos, si pierde hoy queda en manos de Gales, que también tiene opciones y motivación extra contra su padre.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Tú que les conoces no crees que internacionalmente pasan lo suyo los anglos? Lo que les mola son sus torneos locales, ligas, copas y demás. Y que si en este siglo han espabilado en Europa ha sido porque la inversión extranjera exige algo más que levantar la Carabao Cup.



Europa significa dinero y reconocimiento, aparte de que la.Prem mueve mas dinero que cualquier otra liga. A un Man.U o a un Chelsea le interesa por muchos motivos jugar el maximo numero posible de partidos al nivel mas alto. Los del Arsenal llevan varios años queriendo suicidarse porque llegaron a 20 tantas participaciones en la Champs League y hace años que ni fu ni fa.

Pero que si, aqui un jugador se va a Francia o a España y es muy "exótico", como si se fuera a cazar cebras a Africa. Hasta los periodicos de izquierdas lo comentan así..."La AVENTURA francesa de Joe Cole", "Trippier en el Arleti, un futbolista de SAFARI"


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Espérate que no quede eliminada en grupos, si pierde hoy queda en manos de Gales, que también tiene opciones y motivación extra contra su padre.



A ver si se llaman Cymru finalmente, no me creo que el idioma galés esté en auge con el NOM en todas partes.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Pos no te digo que no, por nombre no se le gana a nadie.
> 
> Ecuador le ha echao webos a Holanda y ha sido una pena que no ganaran, han demostrado mas espiritu deportivo y mas coraje.
> 
> Parece que va a salir Grealish, a ver.



Grealish siempre me ha recordado un poco a Guti en actitud ante la vida... Es peor que Guti, claro... porque Guti pudo ser él mejor jugador de la historia del _fúrbol_, pero las _dronjas _y la noche lo perdieron...


----------



## Snowball (25 Nov 2022)

Se va el.pajaro loco


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Nov 2022)

Mi análisis : a los ingleses los veo muy subiditos y con pinta de maricones


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Tú que les conoces no crees que internacionalmente pasan lo suyo los anglos? Lo que les mola son sus torneos locales, ligas, copas y demás. Y que si en este siglo han espabilado en Europa ha sido porque la inversión extranjera exige algo más que levantar la Carabao Cup.



Los clubs ingleses son los que tienen mas copas de Europa despues de los españoles. En los 70 y 80 (hasta el Nottingham Forest o el Aston Vila la tienen en sus vitrinas) arrasaban hasta que sucedio la tragedia de Heysel y despues en los 90 los italianos los eclipsaron.

No, puedes estar seguro de que a los ingleses les interesa la Champions y los mundiales.


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Hombre Shaq Moore del Nashville a escena, hasta 9 convocados useños juegan en la MLS si no he contado mal.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Se va el.pajaro loco



Poco gol tienen estos cabrones


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 Nov 2022)

Mañana Argentina-México.


Certificaremos el fracaso de Messi?


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Nov 2022)

impresionante la turbocandidata de la mejor liga del universo

igual ahora me llevo un owned, pero no juegan un cagao, como siempre

CON EL PITO NOS LOS FOLLAMOS


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Harry Kono


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

Independientemente de como acabe el partido, Inglaterra baja a la tierra. Hoy partido en el que, a falta de 10 minutos, si alguien se ha merecido los 3 pts, ha sido EEUU.

Aun asi sigo pensando que se lo lleva Inglaterra en un córner o similares.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Mi análisis : a los ingleses los veo muy subiditos y con pinta de maricones



Faltan Stuart Pearce y Teddy Sheringham poniendo empaque...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Nov 2022)

Vaya basura de partido.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Harry Kono



Sobrevaloradísimo...


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

Buah, minuto 83 y aun asi???? Wtf!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Buah, minuto 83 y aun asi???? Wtf!!!



tranquilo, que aún quedan 30 tirando por lo bajo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Nov 2022)

que partido mas pesado joder
no hay ni una jugada
todo carreras , perder el balon a los 3 segundos , recuperarlo el contrario , perderlo a continuacion , recuperarlo los otros , volverlo a perder ............


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Bueno, si esto queda así a los ingleses solo les puede jorobar que el Cymru les gane, para no ser primeros hablo.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Nov 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Sobrevaloradísimo...



y subnormal, no le dejaron llevar el brazalete de marico y aparece con un rolex de 500.000 cholos con el arcoiris pintado.

TRANSGRESOR


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> tranquilo, que aún quedan 30 tirando por lo bajo



A ver si se aburren y nos dejan meter un gol por pena. Con Southgate, es posible.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Hombre Shaq Moore del Nashville a escena, hasta 9 convocados useños juegan en la MLS si no he contado mal.



Es que los americanos tienen que ser conscientes del dinero que puede generar una liga de futbol americana competente y atractiva, necesitan generar interes, pero poco a poco, el futbol no es mas aburrido que el besibol o el rugby americano.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> impresionante la turbocandidata de la mejor liga del universo
> 
> igual ahora me llevo un owned, pero no juegan un cagao, como siempre
> 
> CON EL PITO NOS LOS FOLLAMOS



Ahora llega el Domingo, Morralla es titvlar, nos meten un gol en la primera parte los alemanes y nos tiramos 80' con tiros paco mal atinados y con sverte conseguimos empatar en el 88' con gol de Pedri de rebote

Ahí ya, no vamos a follar tanto


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no hay ni una jugada
> todo carreras , perder el balon a los 3 segundos , recuperarlo el contrario , perderlo a continuacion , recuperarlo los otros , volverlo a perder ............



English football, classic stuff.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (25 Nov 2022)

Fuerte mierda de partido. 

Me espero a mañana a ver a los boludos a las 8 que será casi a vida o muerte y promete loles como soles. 
Quiero ver a De Paul sufriendo. .


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> y subnormal, no le dejaron llevar el brazalete de marico y aparece con un rolex de 500.000 cholos con el arcoiris pintado.
> 
> TRANSGRESOR



El hijodepvta no sabe ni hablar. Mmmfj, bammmffgnj, mmmmfj...lo vi en persona en una calle cerca de mi casa, le estaban haciendo una entrevista o algo...lo único que pensé fue "Le pondran subtitulos o algo"


----------



## FROM HELL (25 Nov 2022)

England vs US en 2022

Ahora mismo hay 18 blanquitos sobre el campo. 

Es casi autotroleo


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Usa puede jugar hasta mañana, y no marcarán


----------



## Suprimo (25 Nov 2022)

Si esto fvera un partido de equipos y no selecciones, sería un Atleti-Osasvna


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Nov 2022)

Southgate es el mayor GAFE de la historia del fútbol...


----------



## Smurf (25 Nov 2022)

Vaya plomazos los partidos de hoy shures.

El Inglaterra-Gales puede molar. ¿Se odian?


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Es que los americanos tienen que ser conscientes del dinero que puede generar una liga de futbol americana competente y atractiva, necesitan generar interes, pero poco a poco, el futbol no es mas aburrido que el besibol o el rugby americano.



Lo que mola a los americanos es la realización del punto, el gol o lo que sea, el cómo mucho menos. Un partido de hockey que va empatado puede durar casi tres horas y solo están 1-1 por ejemplo, fíjate cuanto tiempo de espera. El soccer lo que tiene menos tradición y los espectadores suelen ser los letrinoamericanos, pero es lo que tú dices no hay razón para que tenga menos peso que otros deportes.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Nov 2022)

Los yankes claramente quieren el empate


----------



## Suprimo (25 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Vaya plomazos los partidos de hoy shures.
> 
> El Inglaterra-Gales puede molar. ¿Se odian?



Los ignoran como hacemos los españoles con los portugueses


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Vaya plomazos los partidos de hoy shures.
> 
> El Inglaterra-Gales puede molar. ¿Se odian?



No creo que al nivel de los escoceses, pero hay nacionalismo tambien.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

También os digo una cosa. Inglaterra ha hecho buenos torneos por NO ENCAJAR. 

En la Eurocopa pasada solo encajó 2 goles: El de las semifinales contra Dinamarca, y el de la final contra Italia. Y en la fase de grupos ganaron el grupo marcando 2 goles (Y encima jugaban en Wembley).


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Los ignoran como hacemos los españoles con los portugueses



Los galeses no tienen el petroleo del mar del norte.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Si esto fvera un partido de equipos y no selecciones, sería un Atleti-Osasvna



Un Swindon-Stockport County un martes por la noche. En Noviembre.



Suprimo dijo:


> Los ignoran como hacemos los españoles con los portugueses



El hermano tonto.


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ahora llega el Domingo, Morralla es titvlar, nos meten un gol en la primera parte los alemanes y nos tiramos 80' con tiros paco mal atinados y con sverte conseguimos empatar en el 88' con gol de Pedri de rebote
> 
> Ahí ya, no vamos a follar tanto



después de ver cómo ganamos en el 2010, con 2 goles a favor en 8 partidos o así ya me creo todo
A tiempo estáis de subiros en el AMUNIKEMÓVIL


----------



## Smurf (25 Nov 2022)

Los holandeses también más malos que la carne de gato.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

Al final la han tenido a la inglesa. Eso si, rematado fatal.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Vaya plomazos los partidos de hoy shures.
> 
> El Inglaterra-Gales puede molar. ¿Se odian?



No sé si se odian pero dan puta pena, de ahí no puede salir un partidazo.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Los holandeses también más malos que la carne de gato.



Con lo que han sido esos muchachos...


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Cabezazo de Kane al banderín


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Nov 2022)

Menudos ñordas los yankes, solo por esto espero que los iranies les meen.


----------



## Smurf (25 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> No sé si se odian pero dan puta pena, de ahí no puede salir un partidazo.



Igual se fostian y hay movida entre los borrachos hooligans y tal


----------



## Snowball (25 Nov 2022)

Bueno pues 2 partidos sin encajar y sin marcar los yankees

Hoy han sido mejores que los piratas


----------



## Suprimo (25 Nov 2022)

Ha sido la hostia para conciliar con las sábanas


----------



## Charlatan (25 Nov 2022)

cuanto vale el bellingham ese?¿?¿


----------



## condimento (25 Nov 2022)

Estará chulo el Iran-USA solo faltarán Jomeini y Reagan jeje


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Bueno pues 2 partidos sin encajar y sin marcar los yankees



Será en otro mundial...


----------



## Smurf (25 Nov 2022)

Pasan los siglos y los ingleses son siempre una puta mierda y un aburrimiento para ver.

Mira que tienen pasta los cabrones y no consiguen tener una selección buena en la vida.

Tampoco es que sus clubes jueguen nunca muy allá, suelen dormir a las ovejas todos.


----------



## Snowball (25 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Mañana Argentina-México.
> 
> 
> Certificaremos el fracaso de Messi?



Ummmmm

Mañana engordo 1 kg de la panzada a doritos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Nov 2022)

No han tirado a puerta ninguno, sorprendentemente han acabado 0-0


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Es que los americanos tienen que ser conscientes del dinero que puede generar una liga de futbol americana competente y atractiva, necesitan generar interes, pero poco a poco, el futbol no es mas aburrido que el besibol o el rugby americano.



La aficion a un deporte de equipo es principalmente algo pasional, la cosa no va de que ese deporte sea mas o menos entrenido para el profano. 

A los usanos les apasiona el beisbol o el football porque sus abuelos y sus padres ya seguian a esos equipos. Los NY Yankees o los Dallas Cowboys para ellos son tan historia de su pais y estan tan ligados a su cultura y sociedad como aqui el Barça o el Real Madrid.

Para ellos pasarse tres horas en el estadio de beisbol no es espectaculo, es tradicio. Como aqui ir a ver un Ponferradina-Cultural Leonesa un domingo de enero a 0°C a las 12 del mediodia y salir contento porque han empatado a cero. Es algo irracional que no se puede crear con dinero.

Triunfaria aqui en España una liga de beisbol o de football? Pues ya esta.


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> después de ver cómo ganamos en el 2010, con 2 goles a favor en 8 partidos o así ya me creo todo
> A tiempo estáis de subiros en el AMUNIKEMÓVIL



A mí ya se me ha bajado la euforia. 7 han sido demasiados.
Volverán los +1100 pases con 0-0?


----------



## qbit (25 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Bueno pues 2 partidos sin encajar y sin marcar los yankees



Empataron a 1 en el primer partido, eh.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

Bueno, despidamosnos, y dedíquemoles una canción a nuestro oh beloved leader Southgate....


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Nov 2022)

Mañana tenemos 3 partidazos

cataluña-morunos

gabachos-caja de costura 

psicólogos-narcos

VRV-TAL


----------



## Hamtel (25 Nov 2022)

Los estadounidenses son muy jóvenes. No se dosifican durante el partido y los últimos 15 minutos se vienen abajo. 
En el siguiente mundial darán mucho que hablar.
Los piratas en su linea de jugar a nada


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Igual se fostian y hay movida entre los borrachos hooligans y tal



Movida creo y espero que va a haber entre los hermanos cobrisos de méxico y los boludos de la pampa mañana.

Voy a verlo en un bar latino, aquí hay una pequeña comunidad mexicana y argentina, en su mayoría auténtico lumpen que trabaja en la noche o fregando platos, espero que acaben a machetasos mientras degosto una cerveza bien fría.


----------



## LorbrinTitan (25 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Por cierto, en Inglaterra hay demasiado white boy en el once.
> 
> Asi parecen rumania y no el pozo infecto de moronegros que son.



No me extraña, tal y como lo hicieron en la Eurocopa del año pasado, que en la final en tanda de penaltis precisamente los blancos se salieron, especialmente el portero Pickford, y justo vienen los tres negretes a cagarla de manera mastodóntica errando los tiros a cada cual peor y quedándose sin Copa de Europa por culpa de ellos.
Fue indefendible y vergonzoso, los progres hipócritas preferían pasar del asunto para no alentar el "racismo", o sea las quejas evidentes hacia los mandingos que no pintaban nada.

Lo cierto es que parece que han aprendido una pequeña lección de no ser unos hipertolerantes bienquedas, eso que quieras meter negretes porque sí ya se lo piensan dos veces, porque si te sale el tiro por la culata va a quedar en evidencia todo: la forzada inclusión, el retraso propio de los mandingos, lo desubicados que quedan e inadaptados y la poca cohesión de equipo como tener espíritu en los momentos clave, eso son sensaciones tribales y si mezclas razas no tienes esas ventajas, así de sencillo.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Bueno, despidamosnos, y dedíquemoles una canción a nuestro oh beloved leader Southgate....



El hijo de puta tiene menos repertorio de registros que una caja de música...


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> La aficion a un deporte de equipo es principalmente algo pasional, la cosa no va de que ese deporte sea mas o menos entrenido para el profano.
> 
> A los usanos les apasiona el beisbol o el football porque sus abuelos y sus padres ya seguian a esos equipos. Los NY Yankees o los Dallas Cowboys para ellos son tan historia de su pais como aqui el Barça o el Real Madrid.
> 
> Triunfaria aqui en España una liga de beisbol o de football? Pues ya esta.



La de gente que arrastran los Pittsburgh Steelers...si no hay historia no hay ná.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Estará chulo el Iran-USA solo faltarán Jomeini y Reagan jeje


----------



## qbit (25 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Movida creo y espero que va a haber entre los hermanos cobrisos de méxico y los boludos de la pampa mañana.
> 
> Voy a verlo en un bar latino, aquí hay una pequeña comunidad mexicana y argentina, en su mayoría auténtico lumpen que trabaja en la noche o fregando platos, espero que acaben a machetasos mientras degosto una cerveza bien fría.



Excelente plan.


----------



## FROM HELL (25 Nov 2022)

Inglaterra tiene calidad a balon parado y al espacio.

Mas alla de eso es una seleccion vulgar hiperinflada por la prensa. 

Por cierto, si el partido de saka y sterling te lo hacen ferran y asensio, estaria medio floro cagandose en su puta made y en la de Luis enrique.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El hijo de puta tiene menos repertorio de registros que una caja de música...



Todos los que ves en el video excepto Glenn Matlock eran analfabetos. Demasiado lejos llegaron.

Steve Jones:

"Cual es la diferencia entre vosotros y los Beatles?"

(Se lo piensa) "....agua y jabon, basicamente"


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Por cierto, en Inglaterra hay demasiado white boy en el once.
> 
> Asi parecen rumania y no el pozo infecto de moronegros que son.



Eso es en las series y en las películas. Sobre el 85% de la población de UK es blanca como el lomo de un armiño...


----------



## qbit (25 Nov 2022)

Irán y Yanquilandia en el mismo grupo. Luego nos llaman conspiranoicos cuando decimos que lo hacen a posta para producir morbo. Ni siquiera es la primera vez que juegan esos dos en el mismo grupo en un mundial, según recuerdo, joer.


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ahora llega el Domingo, Morralla es titvlar, nos meten un gol en la primera parte los alemanes y nos tiramos 80' con tiros paco mal atinados y con sverte conseguimos empatar en el 88' con gol de Pedri de rebote
> 
> Ahí ya, no vamos a follar tanto



LE va a trolear cambiando toda la delantera. O eso debería hacer si quiere sorpresas.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

Harry Maguire: "Un punto es un punto".

Southgate es David Koresh pero sin el carisma.


----------



## Smurf (25 Nov 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> cuanto vale el bellingham ese?¿?¿



Eso pensaba yo que se lo están rifando por +100 millones y no le he visto ná de ná.


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Eso pensaba yo que se lo están rifando por +100 millones y no le he visto ná de ná.



Hoy ha terminado la jornada en rojo con un -3%


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Irán y Yanquilandia en el mismo grupo. Luego nos llaman conspiranoicos cuando decimos que lo hacen a posta para producir morbo. Ni siquiera es la primera vez que juegan esos dos en el mismo grupo en un mundial, según recuerdo, joer.



Ya se enfrentaron en el 98 y ganó Irán 2-1.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (25 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>


----------



## qbit (25 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Ya se enfrentaron en el 98 y ganó Irán 2-1.



Pues que se repita.


----------



## FROM HELL (25 Nov 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Eso es en las series y en las películas. Sobre el 85% de la población de UK es blanca como el lomo de un armiño...



El 42% de la poblacion de Londres NO ES BLANCA. 

El 28% de los escolares de Inglaterra NO SON BLANCOS...algo que se ha duplicado en una decada.

Si en una serie usas escoceses y ancianos pues te sale super blanca, claro. 

Si tienes que convocar jugadores de futbol te sale mucho menos. Y en 2050 que crees que te va a salir?


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



Luis Enrique haciendo una convocatoria subiendo en bici un puerto de montaña, manda!


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

Pues esto deja una última jornada donde... bueno, donde todo es posible.

Todos dependen de si mismos para clasificarse.

Gales es la que peor lo tiene, tiene que ganar y que el Irán-EEUU sea un empate. O meter un porrón de goles (Al menos 3). Solo podría ser 2º (1º es posible, pero tiene que ganar 0-4 a Inglaterra).
EEUU e Irán ganando se clasifican. Irán puede clasificarse empatando. Pueden ser 1ºs si Inglaterra no gana, aunque lo normal es que sean 2º. Si pierden están eliminadas.
Inglaterra solo se queda fuera si pierde por una sustanciosa cantidad de goles (Concretamente 3) y el Irán-EEUU no acaba en empate. Si gana es 1º, si empata es 1º si Irán no gana.

Interesante.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Harry Maguire: "Un punto es un punto".
> 
> Southgate es David Koresh pero sin el carisma.



Aquí no hacemos las cosas a medias:

Southgate: "Un punto es un punto''

Esto es 1 secta. Me pondré a decirlo yo tambien.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Aquí no hacemos las cosas a medias:
> 
> Southgate: "Un punto es un punto''
> 
> Esto es 1 secta. Me pondré a decirlo yo tambien.



pues cagadas por ataques de entrenador..como sacar poner a 2 novatos a tirar penales en una final de europeo en casa y contra italia


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Banbao (marca de construcciones similar a LEGO) saca una serie de sets inspirados en Catar


----------



## Suprimo (25 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Banbao (marca de construcciones similar a LEGO) saca una serie de sets inspirados en Catar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272676
> 
> ...



Los plaimovil sí que se lo saben montar


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues cagadas por ataques de entrenador..como sacar poner a 2 novatos a tirar penales en una final de europeo en casa y contra italia



Lleva mucho tiempo, y llegó tras unos cuantos aun peores. La prensa lo ha puesto por las nubes y tiene a los seleccionados hechos 1 secta. Pues esto es lo que hay. Un punto es un punto y rezar a ver que pasa.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Los plaimovil sí que se lo saben montar



Deben estar alojados en Catar en el barco de los british


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Banbao (marca de construcciones similar a LEGO) saca una serie de sets inspirados en Catar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272676
> 
> ...



menudo montón de mierda
tas comprao alguno?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Lleva mucho tiempo, y llegó tras unos cuantos aun peores. La prensa lo ha puesto por las nubes y tiene a los seleccionados hechos 1 secta. Pues esto es lo que hay. Un punto es un punto y rezar a ver que pasa.



futbol ingles es CORRER y correr,,,y claro en el ultimo mundial croacia los llevo a la prorroga porque se quedaron sin fondo fisico...,


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

20 partidos y 5 han acabado 0-0... vamos a por el récord de 0-0s.

Lo peor de todo es que DIEZ llegaron 0-0 al descanso y solo en un partido los dos equipos metieron gol en la primera parte. Flipante.


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 20 partidos y 5 han acabado 0-0... vamos a por el récord de 0-0s.
> 
> Lo peor de todo es que DIEZ llegaron 0-0 al descanso. Flipante.



Que me devuelvan los 20 pavos!


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

Hemos tenido 49 goles en 20 partidos. 

Si quitamos la goleada de Inglaterra y la de España, tendríamos 34 goles en 18 partidos. No llegamos a 2 goles por partido.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> menudo montón de mierda
> tas comprao alguno?



Creo que solo los venden en morolandia


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> futbol ingles es CORRER y correr,,,y claro en el ultimo mundial croacia los llevo a la prorroga porque se quedaron sin fondo fisico...,



Pero el partido de hoy no ha sido un correcalles a 1000 por hora, o echarle webos y webos contra un equipo superior, ASÍ se hubiese ganado. Lo de hoy...especular, contemporizar, verlas venir y ya.

Es alarmante que tenga a futboleros como el Grealish o el Foden sentaos en el banquillo, y que no de libertad a los creadores para soltarse el pelo. Vicio Southatero de siempre.

Con todo, tampoco es una tragedia, dependemos de lo que pase contra Gales que tampoco es gran cosa ("un punto es un punto"), ahí si se van a haber mas chispas.


----------



## calzonazos (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 20 partidos y 5 han acabado 0-0... vamos a por el récord de 0-0s.
> 
> Lo peor de todo es que DIEZ llegaron 0-0 al descanso y solo en un partido los dos equipos metieron gol en la primera parte. Flipante.



dam3 mas estadisticas que meto euros para apuestas, hoy gane 35 con senegal victoria


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> El 42% de la poblacion de Londres NO ES BLANCA.
> 
> El 28% de los escolares de Inglaterra NO SON BLANCOS...algo que se ha duplicado en una decada.
> 
> ...



Londres... si allí no vive ningún inglés si puede evitarlo. Tienes que visitar más Inglaterra. No todo es Lambeth o Croydon...


----------



## Pinovski (25 Nov 2022)

Fútbol Internacional ⚽™ VIP ♟️


Invitación a grupo de WhatsApp




chat.whatsapp.com





grupo de whatsapp sobre el mundial está interesante se siguen todos los partidos, hasta los más coñazo


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Nov 2022)

@FROM HELL Lo que me ha pasado hoy te parecerá para despollarte con tus prejuicios.... estoy en una zona brutalmente blanca de Inglaterra, muy segura y de clase alta. Voy a un Apple Store y me asignan a un dependiente negro. Hablo un poco con el dependiente y mi mujer me habla en español... y el dependiente negro, un chaval muy amable, me dice... podéis hablar en español porque soy de VIGO.... JAJAJAJAJJAJAJA...


----------



## Madrid (25 Nov 2022)

Creo que el grupo A 

1-Holanda 7 puntos
2- Panchos 5 puntos
3- Mamadouhs 4 puntos
4- Follacabras 0 puntos

Grupo B

1- Inglaterra 5 puntos
2- EEUU 5 puntos
3- Persia 3 puntos
4- Bale 2 puntos y no se les vuelve a ver en un Mundial en décadas.


----------



## qbit (25 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues cagadas por ataques de entrenador..como sacar poner a 2 novatos a tirar penales en una final de europeo en casa y contra italia



Por eso el año pasado dijo que estaba entrenando los penalties para el mundial.


----------



## qbit (25 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1272682



Uy, qué saludo más ario.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



Hostia! que talento tiene el chaval para imitar.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Banbao (marca de construcciones similar a LEGO) saca una serie de sets inspirados en Catar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272676
> 
> ...



inspirada en LEGO dice


----------



## FROM HELL (25 Nov 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> @FROM HELL Lo que me ha pasado hoy te parecerá para despollarte con tus prejuicios.... estoy en una zona brutalmente blanca de Inglaterra, muy segura y de clase alta. Voy a un Apple Store y me asignan a un dependiente negro. Hablo un poco con el dependiente y mi mujer me habla en español... y el dependiente negro, un chaval muy amable, me dice... podéis hablar en español porque soy de VIGO.... JAJAJAJAJJAJAJA...



Prejuicios? Imaginate que te vas de safari a kenia y lo que ves son canguros y cabras ibericas. 

Y les preguntas que coño ha pasado con la fauna local y te cuentan que han tenido que exterminar a los leones y a las hienas porque se comian a las cabras y a los canguros. 

Que bien, verdad?


----------



## qbit (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 20 partidos y 5 han acabado 0-0... vamos a por el récord de 0-0s.
> 
> Lo peor de todo es que DIEZ llegaron 0-0 al descanso y solo en un partido los dos equipos metieron gol en la primera parte. Flipante.



Eso lo arregla España.


----------



## qbit (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hemos tenido 49 goles en 20 partidos.
> 
> Si quitamos la goleada de Inglaterra y la de España, tendríamos 34 goles en 18 partidos. No llegamos a 2 goles por partido.



No hagas trampas quitando a los partidos con más goles. En gimnasia al menos quitan las votaciones de los jueces que votan más y que votan menos, no sólo las de los que votan más.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (25 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡Neymar, lesionado!*
> 
> El crack brasileño tuvo que abandonar el campo por un problema en el tobillo. Acabó llorando y hundido. “Hay que esperar, lo tiene hinchado”, dijo el médico.



ahora entiendo la postura tan agresiva de determinados "periodistas/opinadores" contra el acoso a Vinicius en la liga. Es vergonzoso que haya que asumir que la única manera de parar a determinados jugadores, sea a palos... de auténtica vergüenza. Ayer Neymar estaba bordado, pero un hijodeputa tuvo que cazarlo. No es plan


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

El domingo, goleada a Alemania o ke ase, no?


----------



## qbit (25 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El domingo, goleada a Alemania o ke ase, no?



Dijo Luis Enrique: "Está claro que no va a haber goleadas en los demás partidos pero está claro que somos un equipo difícil". O sea, que a Japón tampoco.

Pero dijo que estaban preparados para jugar los 7 partidos. Ojito.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Prejuicios? Imaginate que te vas de safari a kenia y lo que ves son canguros y cabras ibericas.
> 
> Y les preguntas que coño ha pasado con la fauna local y te cuentan que han tenido que exterminar a los leones y a las hienas porque se comian a las cabras y a los canguros.
> 
> Que bien, verdad?



Zara, H&M... como la vaca frisona todo...


----------



## diamantino kasal (25 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que visto lo visto la favorita es Brasil


----------



## feministaliberal (25 Nov 2022)

Mañana se jubila messi


----------



## sintripulacion (25 Nov 2022)

Irán contra EEUU es un partidazo.
Si los iraníes ganan va a ser un descojone.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No hagas trampas quitando a los partidos con más goles. En gimnasia al menos quitan las votaciones de los jueces que votan más y que votan menos, no sólo las de los que votan más.



Vale, pero lo que quiero decir es que esa media es un poco "irreal" porque está inflada por dos partidos de 20 (El 10% del total).

En general se están viendo pocos partidos "interesantes". El miedo a perder e ir obligado...

Mañana es un buen día. 

Polonia - Arabia Saudi: Ganará Polonia por decencia, pero sin hacer mucho. 1-0 o asi, y el gol ni será de Lewandoski. Lo habitual en Polonia, equipo insulso de relleno en fases finales.
Túnez - Australia: Túnez a mi me da "buen rollo" después de lo del otro día, es un equipo físicamente muy fuerte y si ganan, puesssss ese partido con Francia del último día puede ser muy divertido. Apuesto por Túnez.
Francia - Dinamarca: Es un partido perfecto para medir a ambos. Si gana Francia será, como suele ser, por su poder en las áreas, pero creo que Dinamarca puede dar la sorpresa y demostrar que puede alcanzar rondas interesantes en este Mundial.
Argentina - México: Me parecería increible que Argentina no ganase, la verdad no concibo otra cosa que no sea una victoria de Argentina porque si no el risión de pensar que Argentina es el 2º equipo eliminado del Mundial puede ser tremendo.

En definitiva, que mañana los partidos me parecen todos interesantes. Un poco menos el de Polonia, eso si.


----------



## pandiella (26 Nov 2022)

parece que el espiritu del maricón de león ha tomado el hilo. no se ha suicidado esperemos


me resulta entretenido, pero aqui no, por favor


----------



## Señor-Presidente (26 Nov 2022)

Que bonito es el escudo de Gales


----------



## pandiella (26 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Banbao (marca de construcciones similar a LEGO) saca una serie de sets inspirados en Catar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272676
> 
> ...



esperaron a ver la reaccion de la gente. es el mundo de las corporeisons. bonito es


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Nov 2022)

diamantino kasal dijo:


> Yo creo que visto lo visto la favorita es Brasil



*KISSINGER predice GANADOR del MUNDIAL*


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

Predigo que Arabia Saudita va a perder contra lewandowski y los boludos se van a cagar en la puta


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Banbao (marca de construcciones similar a LEGO) saca una serie de sets inspirados en Catar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272676
> 
> ...



Se vienen progres indignados, igual con manifestación incluida y todo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Se vienen progres indignados, igual con manifestación incluida y todo



Yo me he descargado el Photoshop para diseñar un brazalete reivindicativo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Nov 2022)

Vaya en Australia está el lateral de 2,metros con el que nos topamos en las olimpiadas ..


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (26 Nov 2022)

Los mejores momentos de la primera parte Inglaterra-USA


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Dos partidazos hoy,

Francia VS Dinamarca

México VS Argentina

Ya empieza a parecer un mundial.


----------



## Hermericus (26 Nov 2022)

Me da a mi que Argentina no le gana a Mexico. Son unos pichaflojas.


----------



## The Replicant (26 Nov 2022)

el memo Ochoa es mi pastor, nada me falta

viva Mexico weys


----------



## Mariano24 (26 Nov 2022)

Yo he puesto 100 panulios a la victoria de Argentina 

En otras palabras, con lo gafe que soy hoy palman


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Tvnez-Avstralia, partidaso


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Nov 2022)

Amenicemos la mañana furmbolera con una aussie caliente.


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

A tope con la séptima jornada. Vamos!!


----------



## Jotacé96 (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

El primero para Australia


----------



## The Replicant (26 Nov 2022)

Jotacé96 dijo:


>



en este mundial los cortocircuitos progres son de traca


----------



## cebollo (26 Nov 2022)

Luís Enrique va a sacar en sus videos a todos sus ayudantes. Hablarán de táctica, preparación física y psicológica, nutrición. Se podrá ver lo que es el fútbol de elite en 2022, algo muy profesional y cientifico. A años luz de las Pacoruedas de prensa donde sólo preguntan por polémicas artificiales, celebraciones chorras y peinados.

Entre un entrenador actual y uno de 1985 la evolución es enorme mientras que en la prensa la evolución en el mismo periodo ha sido pasar de Pipi Estrada a Juanma Castaño. O sea mierda fría por mierda caliente.


----------



## fred (26 Nov 2022)

Este Mundial se han pasado con las jornadas de 4 partidos,al final con tantos y tan malos partidos te saturan.


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Túnez, perdonando la segunda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

fred dijo:


> Este Mundial se han pasado con las jornadas de 4 partidos,al final con tantos y tan malos partidos te saturan.



No los veas. La idea es que cada uno vea los partidos de su país y los que les interesa.

En el 2026 tenemos 48 equipos, 16 grupos con 3 equipos cada uno. 48 partidos en 1ª fase.


----------



## Zarpa (26 Nov 2022)

fred dijo:


> Este Mundial se han pasado con las jornadas de 4 partidos, al final con tantos y tan malos partidos te saturan.



Es que se supone que esto es la fase final del mundial pero lo han ampliado demasiado (y más el que viene) y llegan muchos sin nivel dando lugar a partidos paco. Para esto que quiten las eliminatorias.


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Luís Enrique va a sacar en sus videos a todos sus ayudantes. Hablarán de táctica, preparación física y psicológica, nutrición. Se podrá ver lo que es el fútbol de elite en 2022, algo muy profesional y cientifico. A años luz de las Pacoruedas de prensa donde sólo preguntan por polémicas artificiales, celebraciones chorras y peinados.
> 
> Entre un entrenador actual y uno de 1985 la evolución es enorme mientras que en la prensa la evolución en el mismo periodo ha sido pasar de Pipi Estrada a Juanma Castaño. O sea mierda fría por mierda caliente.



Cómo las clavas!


----------



## Jotacé96 (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No los veas. La idea es que cada uno vea los partidos de su país y los que les interesa.
> 
> En el 2026 tenemos 48 equipos, 16 grupos con 3 equipos cada uno. 48 partidos en 1ª fase.



Qué os parecería los mismos grupos pero con 5 equipos ¿? y solo pasan 2.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Túnez ha podido empatar. Hace un juego bastante directo y la defensa australiana no es de las mejores.

No descarto nada para la segunda parte y el empate obliga a ambos a mucho el último día.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Jotacé96 dijo:


> Qué os parecería los mismos grupos pero con 5 equipos ¿? y solo pasan 2.



12 grupos de 4: que pasen los 12 primeros y los 4 mejores segundos. Y verás tu como nadie sale a empatar.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Selección más rocosa contra selección más bisoña. Y ambas sin delanteros reconocidos. Entonces claro, esto va de hacer goles y los socceroos ya se habían estrenado, los otros no. Ventajas de tener una liga donde se hacen a montones.


----------



## BeninExpress (26 Nov 2022)

Estoy viendo ahora el truñaco de Australia-Túnez, para los que no tienen Gol Mundial que sepan que si tenéis los canales británicos BBC One e ITV podréis ver todos los partidos by the face.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Jotacé96 dijo:


> Qué os parecería los mismos grupos pero con 5 equipos ¿? y solo pasan 2.



Para el 2034 igual, pero aumentarían los partidos. La idea es que el campeón juegue 7 partidos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 12 grupos de 4: que pasen los 12 primeros y los 4 mejores segundos. Y verás tu como nadie sale a empatar.



Pero en la 2ª o en la 3ª tienes ya equipos eliminados que distorsionan la competición.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Nov 2022)

Jotacé96 dijo:


>



Loooooooool


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero en la 2ª o en la 3ª tienes ya equipos eliminados que distorsionan la competición.



Ya estan especulando cambiar 2026 a ese , pero serian clasificandose los 2 primeros y 4 terceros.

De todas formas si se hiciera el formato que ha dicho edu, en la segunda jornada todo el mndo sigue vivo.


----------



## Charlatan (26 Nov 2022)

ARGENTINOS TIRANDOSE AL SUELO CADA DOS MINUTOS POR EL PENAL............


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Sería más interesante 12 grupos de 4 y se meten los 2 primeros y los 8 mejores terceros, pero el campeón jugaría 8 partidos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> ARGENTINOS TIRANDOSE AL SUELO CADA DOS MINUTOS POR EL PENAL............



Ni lo dudes. Los vas a ver todo el partido en el suelo buscando tarjetas, faltas y penaltis.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Lástima de grupo para Argentina, ni Méjico ni Polonia son rivales si se ponen serios.


----------



## fred (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No los veas. La idea es que cada uno vea los partidos de su país y los que les interesa.
> 
> En el 2026 tenemos 48 equipos, 16 grupos con 3 equipos cada uno. 48 partidos en 1ª fase.



Ya,pero en otros mundiales solo había 4 partidos en la ultima jornada de grupos, y a mi no se me hacía tan pesado.


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Autobús Australiano, y Túnez para apartarlo... 
Se está haciendo bola


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Se han llegado menos aussies a la grada a este Mundial que al anterior, estaría bien saber la razón, más expectativas quizás en el anterior.


----------



## TNTcl (26 Nov 2022)

Hoy voy con Méjico, Arabia, Túnez y Dinamarca, por supuesto.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Casi concluyen los aussies y los magrebíes cuando llegan torpes para definir.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Si acaban así podría estar bien el Australia-Dinamarca a priori y más con los daneses que no pueden fallar, pero no veo yo muchos skills para hacerles frente los socceroos. No obstante quién sabe.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

¿Habéis visto qué pibas más espectaculares las tunecinas? Lugar de bellezones.


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Chortunez...


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Enga qatareño alárgale la mano a la rubia que tienes al lado, sí es sí, eso es lo que tienes que controlar, el partido se domina solo onvre.


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Joeee me quede frito hoy, toda la semana madrugando se nota  Australia perdiendo tiempo contra Tunez, el descuento se le va a hacer largo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Nov 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Estoy viendo ahora el truñaco de Australia-Túnez, para los que no tienen Gol Mundial que sepan que si tenéis los canales británicos BBC One e ITV podréis ver todos los partidos by the face.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Qué divertido el partido...  

Y en 2026 tenemos 9 asiáticos y 9 africanos.


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Anda que se va Joao, a lo mejor llega Cristiano al altetico


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Joeee me quede frito hoy, toda la semana madrugando se nota  Australia perdiendo tiempo contra Tunez, el descuento se le va a hacer largo



Qué cabrón. Yo me iba a quedar más en la cama, pero tengo que acabar algo del trabajo.


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué cabrón. Yo me iba a quedar más en la cama, pero tengo que acabar algo del trabajo.



Ni los findes de semana descansa tu del trabajo, volviste a elegir mal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Anda que se va Joao, a lo mejor llega Cristiano al altetico



La mejor noticia para el patético. 130 kilos y a fichar un par de cracks. Para el juego del pateti Ener Valencia sería un buen delantero.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué divertido el partido...
> 
> Y en 2026 tenemos 9 asiáticos y 9 africanos.



Yo mientras no participen las Islas Marianas del Norte no le daré crédito a un Mundial.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Esta noche medio Francia se va a cagar en la pvta madre de más de algún Aussie


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Joeee me quede frito hoy, toda la semana madrugando se nota  Australia perdiendo tiempo contra Tunez, el descuento se le va a hacer largo



Me ha pasado lo mismo   demasiado futbol, veo que están jugando los australianos, a ver qué hay después.


----------



## berber (26 Nov 2022)

Preciosos estos últimos minutos del tun-aus. Calidad cero pero lo están dando todo, sin especular, solo pases hacia delante. Con comentarios árabes que casi no se le oye porque tienen el sonido ambiente al máximo, puro fútbol JODER


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

6 minutos, solo media prórroga.


----------



## Hamtel (26 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Yo mientras no participen las Islas Marianas del Norte no le daré crédito a un Mundial.



Y Guadalupe. Tremenda selección


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me ha pasado lo mismo   demasiado futbol, veo que están jugando los australianos, a ver qué hay después.



Luego el interesantisimo Polonia Arabia Saudi, todo el pais de Argentina estaran pendientes


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Los tres centrales australianos podrían defender en el magdeburgo de Balonmano.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Los tunecinos necesitan llegarse hasta la raya de gol para hacer uno, y así no puede ser.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Luego el interesantisimo Polonia Arabia Saudi, todo el pais de Argentina estaran pendientes



Si gana Arabia se clasifica seguro, si esta noche pierde argentina estaría fuera del mundial verdad?.


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si gana Arabia se clasifica seguro, si esta noche pierde argentina estaría fuera del mundial verdad?.



Pues si, Mexico tendria 4 puntos y Arabia 6, imposible para Argentina con 0 pasar de ronda  

Bueno gano Australia a los tunecinos 1-0


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Enga tunecinos, ni ganándole a la metrópoli tenéis asegurado el pase. Buen viaje de vuelta y dejadnos otro rato las pibas para visionar.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Los Aussies a octavos, lo leisteis aquí


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues si, Mexico tendria 4 puntos y Arabia 6, imposible para Argentina con 0 pasar de ronda
> 
> Bueno gano Australia a los tunecinos 1-0



Esperemos entonces que gane México, se lo debemos por salma Hayek, una de las grandes extractoras de nuestro tiempo.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esperemos entonces que gane México, se lo debemos por salma Hayek, una de las grandes extractoras de nuestro tiempo.



Onvre también interpretó a la lesbiana guarrindonga de Frida Kahlo y eso le resta puntos.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Nov 2022)

¿A alguien más el gol de Australia le ha parecido un churro de carambola?


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Toca visionar ahora al equipo del guaperas, interesante si continúa con ese orden táctico, mucho tendrá que sudar la polska en mi opinión, a no ser que Lewy defina.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Y ahora Laponia que literalmente no pvede fallar, a ver si Levandoski le mete goles a alguien más que al Elche


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

XI DE ARABIA SAUDÍ

*Hervé Renard apuesta por un 4-5-1 y sale con: *Mohammed Al-Owais; Saud Abdulhamid, Abdulelah Al-Amri, Ali Al-Albulayhi, Mohammed Al-Burayk; Abdulelah Al-Malki, Sami Al-Najei, Mohammed Kanno, Firas Al-Brikan, Salem Al-Dawsari; Saleh Al-Shehri.







Tenemos ya el once confirmado también en Polonia, que juega de inicio con *Szczesny, Cash, Glik, Kiwior, Bereszynski, Krychowiak, Bielik, Zielinski, Frankowski, Milik y Lewandowski*.


----------



## Hamtel (26 Nov 2022)

La selección de la tercera edad tiene Polonia


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Inicio crowdfounding para comprarme el chuvasquero de Charo cuando salga en enero
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272588
> 
> Si cada miembro de este hilo pusiera una peseta



Lo siento pero tú no eres* LOLA FLOWERS*, tío.

Búscate el patrón y te lo coses.




Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no os perdais a la comentarista argentina
> 
> en cada jugada tiene que meter su comentario charogilipollas
> 
> ...



Depende de para qué, si lo quieres para *segunda B española *es un jugador decente.

Le ponéis pegas a todo.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

*Gales en este Mundial*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Lo bueno viene luego. Si pierde Argentina será lo máximo


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

*La anfitriona y la primera en irse*


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo bueno viene luego. Si pierde Argentina será lo máximo



Ojalá tío, ojalá. Y eso que soy afortunado y los argentinos que conozco son gente de bien que incluso no les gusta el fútbol. Hay uno que, además, le cae fatal Maradona por todo lo que representa.

Pero los primeros que conocí...


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> La selección de la tercera edad tiene Polonia



Me salen 25,5 años de media pero es lo que tú dices, el equipo titular otra cosa.


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Por ayer gano Australia 2-1 a Croacia en la primera semifinal de la copa Davis de tenis y se metio en la final de mañana. Estan en racha los aussies despues de ganar hoy tmb  

Ya empezo la segunda semifinal del mundial Italia - Canada !!!


----------



## Hamtel (26 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Me salen 25,5 años de media pero es lo que tú dices, el equipo titular otra cosa.



Los titulares. Y por que hay un par que bajan la media


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Yo pendiente de las Arabias en este segundo turno, a ver si continúan con esa seriedad táctica, a los polskianos ya les conozco y no me ponen nada.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> XI DE ARABIA SAUDÍ
> 
> *Hervé Renard apuesta por un 4-5-1 y sale con: *Mohammed Al-Owais; Saud Abdulhamid, Abdulelah Al-Amri, Ali Al-Albulayhi, Mohammed Al-Burayk; Abdulelah Al-Malki, Sami Al-Najei, Mohammed Kanno, Firas Al-Brikan, Salem Al-Dawsari; Saleh Al-Shehri.



¿Alguien nos puede orientar si falta alguien importante?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Yo pendiente de las Arabias en este segundo turno, a ver si continúan con esa seriedad táctica, a los polskianos ya les conozco y no me ponen nada.



Laponia hizo un partido de mierda. Para eso no te clasifiques para un mundial coño.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Laponia hizo un partido de mierda. Para eso no te clasifiques para un mundial coño.



Y los seguirá haciendo, yo creo que ganan los árabes de nuevo pero claro están las individualidades en los polskianos, a ver si Lewy, Milik o Zielinski dan un paso adelante.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> ¿Alguien nos puede orientar si falta alguien importante?



Han perdido a *Yasir Al-Shahrani y Salman Al-Faraj, que son dos de sus puntales.*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Y los seguirá haciendo, yo creo que ganan los árabes de nuevo pero claro están las individualidades en los polskianos, a ver si Lewy, Milik o Zielinski dan un paso adelante.



Yo veo más un empate, a menos que Lewan marque el penalti esta vez.


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

*Tienen historial de sobra*


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

No tienen ni a uno solo que juegue en el exterior, tampoco entre los anteriores compromisos. Igual debe de ser tema cultural porque por lo visto en el primer choque cualquiera podría estar en la liga de singapur por ejemplo, los saudíes que he visto por el mundo bastante sociables. O quizás que lo tienen todo en casa, tampoco su cultura promociona demasiado el dinero.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Polonia encanta a los follablancos.


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Acaban de enfocar a dos moros truchas


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Ahora va Polonia, gana 4-0 y todavía nos reimos más de Messi.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Nov 2022)

Ahh, que tiempos aquellos de Deyna, Lato, Szarmach o Gorgon...

Por cierto, Gorgon era una bestia, un central la mar de bruto. Lo que hoy llamarian un CHAD.


----------



## Hamtel (26 Nov 2022)

El himno Polonio


----------



## Hamtel (26 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ahh, que tiempos aquellos de Denia, Lato, Szarmach o Gorgon...



No se olvide de Boniek


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

Que sorpresa más positiva, perdió Túnez, toda selección follacabras(a excepción de Persia), con el plus que sea magrebi, es siempre delicioso verles perder.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Se nota que los moros van casi de local


----------



## Hamtel (26 Nov 2022)

Hostia como animan los saudíes


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Una olla a presión mora el ciudad de la educación


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Que sorpresa más positiva, perdió Túnez, toda selección follacabras(a excepción de Persia), con el plus que sea magrebi, es siempre delicioso verles perder.



Onvre, Túnez no lo es tanto, solo fuera de núcleos urbanos. Arrímate y verás que te encuentras a gusto, además mucha chica mona a la vista.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> No se olvide de Boniek



Boniek es del 82, en el 74 no estaba, pero tambien era un crack, desde luego. En el 82 tenian a Smolarek y Buncol, que tambien eran buenos, pero el equipo del 74 era un equipazo del que no se habla. El portero Tomazewsky, o el extremo aquel, Gadocha, junto a los mencionados, jugaban tan bien como Holanda.


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Y los seguirá haciendo, yo creo que ganan los árabes de nuevo pero claro están las individualidades en los polskianos, a ver si Lewy, Milik o Zielinski dan un paso adelante.



Yo también creo que hoy no ganan, huele a empate para gozo de los histéricos del cono sur.

El ridículo que hicieron en Rusia fue espectacular, unos meses antes me pilló allí un Polonia-Nigeria, decidí ir , entrada a 10e. Perdió Polonia 0-1 pero la mejor parte fue las hostias que se llevaron unos nigerianos por ir de malotes, les pusieron las pilas bien, uno pensé que estaba muerto, lo gracioso fue que en la prensa no salió absolutamente NADA.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> ...lo gracioso fue que en la prensa no salió absolutamente NADA.



Ah la prensa, esa cosa que en una época pasada fue el cuarto poder y ahora unos mandados de segunda.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Nov 2022)

Porra del Mundial del Qatar (sistema de puntos)


Fecha límite: lunes 29. Podéis usar esta página para evitaros escribir: Pick your World Cup 2022 winner with the Telegraph's predictor Los puntos se adjudican de la siguiente manera. Recomiendo leer esto antes de escribir: Acierta primero de grupo: 1 punto Acierta segundo de gurpo: 1 punto...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Onvre, Túnez no lo es tanto, solo fuera de núcleos urbanos. Arrímate y verás que te encuentras a gusto, además mucha chica mona a la vista.



En El Magreb quien realmente manda son las argelinas, en mi opinión mucho más guapas que sus vecinas del oeste y posiblemente del este, ya que los casi 500.000 franceses que vivían allí como Pied Noirs dejaron su impronta. No es descabellado ver blancas con ojos claros, doy fe.

Luego a nivel de cerderio muy bien, me calcé una en Alicante bastante zorra.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Nov 2022)

La final será México - Francia.

México llega tras eliminar a EEUU y Brasil.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

No lo recuerdo con detalle pero Túnez también ha tenido su impronta, quizás por ser más pequeño menos elocuente, ruinas de Cartago, Albert Camus y la legión francesa ha morado por aquellos pagos. Yo lo que vi en capital me gustó, otra cosa es sumergerse en la sociedad, para eso se necesita más tiempo.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Nov 2022)

Que mierda de falta ha pitado en contra de Polonia? Lewan solo contra el portero wtf


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Ahí la ha tenido Kannoooooooooooooooooooo !!!


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

Como juegan los putos moros


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> No lo recuerdo con detalle pero Túnez también ha tenido su impronta, quizás por ser más pequeño menos elocuente, ruinas de Cartago, Albert Camus y la legión francesa ha morado por aquellos pagos. Yo lo que vi en capital me gustó, otra cosa es sumergerse en la sociedad, para eso se necesita más tiempo.



Me interesa por La Goleta, aunque imagino que de la conquista de Carlos I no quedará absolutamente nada.


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Como juegan los putos moros



Menudo ritmo, en cuanto abran la lata, a tomar por culo Polonia.


----------



## Hamtel (26 Nov 2022)

Madre mía los polacos¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

*Así es como funciona esto*


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Venga guaperas deja de controlar lo que hagan 11 mataos sobre la yerba y aprovecha el día, que hay rubias polacas en la grada chaval.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Hola nenes

¿ con quién hay que ir ?? ¿ con los moros o los polacos ??? Soy un mar de dudas...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Nov 2022)

Yo voy con Polonia


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Nov 2022)

Joder el árbitro esta desatado con las amarillas y un pisotón no es nada xD


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

A los moros el rey les regaló un rolls royce phantom a cada uno por ganarle a Argentina


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hola nenes
> 
> ¿ con quién hay que ir ?? ¿ con los moros o los polacos ??? Soy un mar de dudas...



Por preferir que gane Polonia aunque tampoco son santos de mi devoción, a pesar de supuestamente ser un país hiper católico, no dejar de ser el perro guardian de EEUU en Europa.

Aunque el doritero medio millenian ha currado allí de teleoperador habrá metido su virginal polla en algún coñito rosita, fueron los primeros que intentaron torpedear al Gobierno de Franco después de 1945, justo cuando este se lamentó bastante de la invasión alemana, al considerarlo un país católico.

Luego con el devenir de los años, se creen la última coca-cola del desierto al desarrollo económico que tienen.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

El árbitro cargando a amarillas a Polonia,

también se inventó una falta cuando se quedaba solo Lewandowski.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> La final será *México *- Francia.
> 
> *México *llega tras eliminar a EEUU y Brasil.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Joder el árbitro esta desatado con las amarillas y un pisotón no es nada xD



Brazilero el tal Sampaio.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El árbitro cargando a amarillas a Polonia,
> 
> también se inventó una falta cuando se quedaba solo Lewandowski.



El árbitro esta comprado es muy descarado


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Venga guaperas deja de controlar lo que hagan 11 mataos sobre la yerba y aprovecha el día, que hay rubias polacas en la grada chaval.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1273166


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hola nenes
> 
> ¿ con quién hay que ir ?? ¿ con los moros o los polacos ??? Soy un mar de dudas...



Con los moros, asi luego Argentina tiene mas presion en su partido contra Mexico


----------



## Nomeimporta (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> A los moros el rey les regaló un rolls royce phantom a cada uno por ganarle a Argentina



Eso si que es un buen incentivo jajaja


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Casi Bielik, el desvío afortunado de un defensor lo ha impedido.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Nov 2022)

Que pesado el puto árbitro déjate de parar el partido amazónico de mierda


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Por preferir que gane Polonia aunque tampoco son santos de mi devoción, a pesar de supuestamente ser un país hiper católico, no dejar de ser el perro guardian de EEUU en Europa.
> 
> Aunque el doritero medio millenian ha currado allí de teleoperador habrá metido su virginal polla en algún coñito rosita, fueron los primeros que intentaron torpedear al Gobierno de Franco después de 1945, justo cuando este se lamentó bastante de la invasión alemana, al considerarlo un país católico.
> 
> Luego con el devenir de los años, se creen la última coca-cola del desierto al desarrollo económico que tienen.



A los Polacos el resto de eslavos llevan intentándolos exterminar siglos y ahí siguen dando por culo, evidentemente son los únicos eslavos con tintes europeos, el resto siguen siendo bárbaros.



Aún así voy con los moros porque dejaría a los boludos de mierda al borde del abismo.


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Amarilla al palco


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Nov 2022)

Le han perdonado la amarilla al moraco.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Desde luego que estos árabes la selección más exaltada de todas, con un desempeño físico tremendo, y estos dopados no pueden estar por las leyes suyas, o quizás se meten algo en la cachimba, a saber.


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Buenos troncos en Polonia


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

*La nueva vida de Jimmy Jump lejos de España por culpa de las multas*

Este agente inmobiliario de Sabadell se dio a conocer por sus constantes irrupciones en eventos deportivos de gran calibre. Actualmente, vive en Alemania tras huir de nuestro país por culpa de las multas.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Nov 2022)

Arbitraje parcial.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Buenos troncos en Polonia



Les faltan peloteros, yo no digo que no haya que tener futbolistas físicos, pero un par de jugones para equilibrar el equipo, sobre todo en el centro del campo, les vendría bien.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La nueva vida de Jimmy Jump lejos de España por culpa de las multas*



Lo de Jimmy Jump ya hace años que no es posible, a alguien se le encendió la luz, espontáneo al campo desvío de cámara. Las primeras veces hasta gente en pelotas que salía en prime time.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Les faltan peloteros, yo no digo que no haya que tener futbolistas físicos, pero un par de jugones para equilibrar el equipo, sobre todo en el centro del campo, les vendría bien.



El peludo es el único que sabe hacer algo krychowiak


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (26 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Desde luego que estos árabes la selección más exaltada de todas, con un desempeño físico tremendo, y estos dopados no pueden estar por las leyes suyas, o quizás se meten algo en la cachimba, a saber.



Es q para mi fijate q con los años m estoy dando cuenta q la localizacion geofrafica motiva mucho en los mundiales. Es de lejos la aficion q mas esta acompañando a su equipo. Esta lleno de arabes d arabia saudi pq tienen frontera con qatar. Encima estan bien entrenados y motivados....yo veo q arabia va a ser la revelacion....no se si pasaran d grupo pero les veo con sangre en los ojos...y a los aficionados apretando muchisimo


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Esto son saudíes. 

Los soldados universales estos que tienen en el campo, de que laboratorio los han sacado? BALCO?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Gol de Laponia. Sin hacer NADA.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

El desorden defensivo inevitable en selecciones menores, Arabia pagándolo.


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Esto son saudíes.
> 
> Los soldados universales estos que tienen en el campo, de que laboratorio los han sacado? BALCO?



En el descanso, los van a pasar a modo muyahidin


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Ahí estamos!

Católica, romana y apostólica


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Esto son saudíes.
> 
> Los soldados universales estos que tienen en el campo, de que laboratorio los han sacado? BALCO?


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


>


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

El penaldo árabe exigiendo su ración.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Nov 2022)

Que coño va ser eso penalti


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Arreglao...


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Ahora la tirará a las nubes.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

No jodas, penalty


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Voy con los árabes. Ya he ido dos veces con negros y ahora con los árabes. Los europeos cada vez me caen peor.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Nov 2022)

Vaya tongo...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

Otro rolls royce para el del var


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

ME CAGO EN SUS MUERTOS


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Nov 2022)

El comentarista no ha visto un partido de segunda en la vida


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

OLEEEE PARADONES


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Se veía venir pero lo peor ha sido el rechace, que ahí estaba el empate.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Sczeceny haciendo justicia al regalo.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

BROOOTAL!!!


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Nov 2022)

Invalidar penalti dice el comentarista que coño es esto?


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Ha parado penalti y rechace.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> BROOOTAL!!!



¿Tú no estás con los tuyos? ¿O no te han comprado un género de burkas y estás de mala leche de cabra con ellos?


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Estoy viendo el partido en la TV argentina y el hijodeputa comentarista va a muerte con Arabia.

Les conviene que ganen?


----------



## TNTcl (26 Nov 2022)

Como siga así la cosa, el Polonia-Argentina lo van a dar en Pornhub...


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Invalidar penalti dice el comentarista que coño es esto?



Este es el típico arbitraje PACO que te puede joder. Sacando amarillas a cascoporro, que te piten un penaltito y cosas asi.

El árbitro no es europeo, obviamente.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> ¿Tú no estás con los tuyos? ¿O no te han comprado un género de burkas y estás de mala leche de cabra con ellos?



Afganistán y Arabia no llevar ben, amego.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

A mamarla el árbitro, el VAR, Arabia y su puta madre. 

Si coges cualquier toma a cámara lenta en el área te puedes inventar 14 penaltis por partido. 4 por cada corner.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

Los qatarís y saudís no se llevan nada bien.

De hecho que qatar quede eliminada y que los saudís puedan hacer historia en su mundial les tiene que joder bastante.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Seamos honestos, a Arabia Saudi los árbitros les están ayudando bastante.


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

De los moros, voy con Marruecos


----------



## benitocamelaa (26 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Esto son saudíes.
> 
> Los soldados universales estos que tienen en el campo, de que laboratorio los han sacado? BALCO?



Son tarros de mermelada


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Pero este TEATRO de que van colega


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Nov 2022)

benitocamelaa dijo:


> Son tarros de mermelada



casera


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

benitocamelaa dijo:


> Son tarros de mermelada


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Qatar–Saudi Arabia diplomatic conflict - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

No se llevan bien, sí, sí, son sunnitas, pero entre sunnitas también se matan, los moros no tienen ningún problema en matarse entre ellos, sean sunnitas o primos hermanos, son sus costumbres ancestrales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Estoy viendo el partido en la TV argentina y el hijodeputa comentarista va a muerte con Arabia.
> 
> Les conviene que ganen?



Arabia se pondrían con 6 y Polonia dejaría de ser un problema. Juegan con Laponia en la 3ª jornada. Si ellos les ganan a los mexicanos, se ponen segundos y dependen de ellos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Como siga así la cosa, el Polonia-Argentina lo van a dar en Pornhub...



Si los lapones se ponen con 4 dependen de ellos mismos contra los boludos.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Nov 2022)

Qatar está en el bloque de Turquía y otros como Somalia. Con Marruecos o Argelia no tiene problema, pero con Arabia Saudí, Emiratos Unidos, Egipto, etc, la cosa está bastante tensa.


----------



## TNTcl (26 Nov 2022)

El entrenador de Méjico es argentino.

La alineación está aquí, (no puedo pegarla):









Selección Mexicana: Ésta será la alineación del Tri contra Argentina


RÉCORD pudo confirmar el 11 con el que la Selección Mexicana; sin centrodelantero y con línea de cinco




www.record.com.mx





Los medios argentinos conectan desde las 16:00 de aquí...


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Arabia se pondrían con 6 y Polonia dejaría de ser un problema. Juegan con Laponia en la 3ª jornada. Si ellos les ganan a los mexicanos, se ponen segundos y dependen de ellos.



Si México juega tan intensos como contra Polonia saca al menos un empate,
Argentina es una selección del montón.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Bueno, queda una segunda parte, igual que contra los argentos. Además el guaperas les debe estar dando la monserga en el vestuario.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Si México juega tan intensos como contra Polonia saca al menos un empate,
> Argentina es una selección del montón.



Todo depende de los argentos, si juegan al pasito como el otro día, si Scagoni sigue son su defensa de tres y si piensan que todo lo tiene que arreglar Messi que incluso remató de cabeza un centro, pues entonces el final queda servido en la mesa.

Ocurre sin embargo que Méjico es mediocre y de toda la vida, una pena de rival para hacerse sueños húmedos.


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Ufff me paso al ciclocross de eurosport.
Corre Van Aert


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Si México juega tan intensos como contra Polonia saca al menos un empate,
> Argentina es una selección del montón.



Y es de los que más afición tienen. Si no se cagan hasta pueden ganar a los boludos y dejarles fuera.


----------



## sintripulacion (26 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Esto son saudíes.
> 
> Los soldados universales estos que tienen en el campo, de que laboratorio los han sacado? BALCO?



No veo ni una sola mujer ahí y la pedorra de la Montero y todas sus adlateres viviendo del cuento sin dar ni un palo al agua calladas sin decir ni pio.
Estas progres de la igualdad de pacotilla y del trinque a mansalva del dinero público extraído coercitivamente de las espaldas del remero español son las mismas que se escandalizan y quieren imponer penas por un piropo a una Charo por parte del remero, se escandalizan cuando Olona dijo que no todas las culturas son igualmente respetables y callan como putas que en el mundial las mujeres de algunos países se quedan en su casa mientras el hombre se va a ver el fútbol.
Hipócritas y jetas la Montero y cia!!.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> No se llevan bien, sí, sí, son sunnitas, pero entre sunnitas también se matan, los moros no tienen ningún problema en matarse entre ellos, sean sunnitas o primos hermanos, son sus costumbres ancestrales.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Así es como funciona esto*



Me acabo de arrancar los ojos, madre mia ...

Y odiados, solo por los merengues.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> No veo ni una sola mujer ahí y la pedorra de la Montero y todas sus adlateres viviendo del cuento sin dar ni un palo al agua calladas sin decir ni pio.
> Estas progres de la igualdad de pacotilla y del trinque a mansalva del dinero público extraído coercitivamente de las espaldas del remero español son las mismas que se escandalizan y quieren imponer penas por un piropo a una Charo por parte del remero, se escandalizan cuando Olona dijo que no todas las culturas son igualmente respetables y callan como putas que en el mundial las mujeres de algunos países se quedan en su casa mientras el hombre se va a ver el fútbol.
> Hipócritas y jetas la Montero y cia!!.



Gol de Señor.


----------



## VandeBel (26 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Ufff me paso al ciclocross de eurosport.
> Corre Van Aert



Pero este hombre no descansa?. Entre la ruta y el ciclocross vs a reventar en breve.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Es un trabajo. El tata ya fue seleccionador boludo y no le trataron muy bien precisamente.


----------



## VandeBel (26 Nov 2022)

Yo espero que los argentinos salgan muy revolucionados y se queden con 10 a la media hora.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Así es como funciona esto*



No, no te equivoques, no se odia al jugador, se odia a la entidad, y luego hay jugadores que se van haciendo odiosos, como Gavi. Pedri y Balde me son indiferentes.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

No tienen los árabes la misma stamina que contra los boludos en la segunda parte.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Yo espero que los argentinos salgan muy revolucionados y se queden con 10 a la media hora.



Y Me$$i lesionado si puede ser.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Yo espero que los argentinos salgan muy revolucionados y se queden con 10 a la media hora.



De todos modos y aunque ganen no pueden fallar tampoco en la última jornada, sobre todo si los árabes se cargan a los mejicanos que no es una cosa muy allá.


----------



## TNTcl (26 Nov 2022)

A priori, el Francia-Dinamarca debería ser un partido entretenido.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

ZZZesni MVP


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Nov 2022)

De momento:

Clasificados a octavos: 0 equipos
Eliminados: Qatar


----------



## lamamadelamama (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y Me$$i lesionado si puede ser.



no, porque sino pondrían como excusa que les han eliminado por no tener a messi


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Arabia merece ganar.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Ay Feras un poquito mejor dirigidaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## VandeBel (26 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> De todos modos y aunque ganen no pueden fallar tampoco en la última jornada, sobre todo si los árabes se cargan a los mejicanos que no es una cosa muy allá.



Si, pero Polonia es floja también. Casi que confío más en México que en Polonia.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Pues Arabia Saudi NO es tan mala.

Polonia a mi me da ictericia verla, pero 2 partidos buenos de los árabes...


----------



## Jotacé96 (26 Nov 2022)

Polonia aburre a las piedras y Arabia motiva porque son peleones


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Gran larguero de Milik, casi el segundo.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Dos palos


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Al palo Lewaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan !!!


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

2º tiro al palo, están bendecidos por Alá los morosmieldas


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Esta perdonando mucho Polonia, esperemos que no lo lamente al final


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Ya han podido finiquitar el partido los polacos


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

De todas formas hoy los partidos son algo "mejores", ya se nota que los equipos van obligados y no vale con salir y esperar.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Muy divertida esta segunda parte.


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Muy divertida esta segunda parte.



El ciclocross no está mucho más emocionante. Arrasa Pidcock


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (26 Nov 2022)

Entonces esto es relativamente bueno para argentina no?


----------



## VandeBel (26 Nov 2022)

Polonia es aburridisima de ver. Da igual el campeonato que juegue.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Sin Milik ni Zielinski, los polskianos confiando en otros.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> El ciclocross no está mucho más emocionante. Arrasa Pidcock



Pero todavía se embarran o se han vuelto light como en otros deportes, el otro día vi saltos de esquí y eran sobre una moqueta. Cada vez se observa menos deportista mordiendo el barro o dándose leches en la nieve.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Entonces esto es relativamente bueno para argentina no?



Al Bven nivel al que ahora están los polacos (aun fallando), lo mejor es que se borren hoy los bolvdos


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Siguen sin gustarme demasiado los laponios pero en este encuentro han hecho algo más que en el inicial.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Polonia es aburridisima de ver. Da igual el campeonato que juegue.



Tenían que ir 4-1, de aburrido hoy no tiene nada


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

*Y falta México y Polonia*


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

No veo a México ganando a Arabia Saudi.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues Arabia Saudi NO es tan mala.
> 
> Polonia a mi me da ictericia verla, pero 2 partidos buenos de los árabes...



Técnicamente son mejores que los lapones, pero no tienen efectividad.


----------



## Zarpa (26 Nov 2022)

¿Los moros cantando "sí se puede"?


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Ha estado a nada del empate esaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!


----------



## Ritalapollera (26 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> De momento:
> 
> Clasificados a octavos: 0 equipos
> Eliminados: Qatar



Francia puede ser la primera clasificada.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Estos les ganan a los mejicanos, la cosa para la segunda plaza estará en lo que hagan los argentos a partir de esta tarde. Y de quedarse segundos, a la espera la campeona del mundo.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

El regalito del mondial


----------



## VandeBel (26 Nov 2022)

Inyustisia.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Golazo de Lewandoski.

Era imposible tenerlo más fácil.


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Primer goool de Lewandoski en un Mundial


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Roberto cerrando el partido.

Han hecho dos partidos flojos y están a un empate de los octavos.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Otro error defensivo, inevitable en este tipo de selecciones.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (26 Nov 2022)

Pese a que Arabia va perdiéndo, no juegan nada mal


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Los niños avtistas de un colegio en España defienden mejor de lo que lo ha hecho el moro ese


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Si Argentina empata, aun no estaría eliminada. Pueden darse por satisfechos.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El regalito del mondial



El Iñaki podría haberse quedao el trofeo pero le dio por resbalar.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Lewandowski flipando por marcar,

este tío vive el fútbol.


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El regalito del mondial



Los argentinos viendo al defensa saudi en el gol polaco tienen que estar tirandose de los pelos


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Pese a que Arabia va perdiéndo, no juegan nada mal
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1273319
> 
> ...



Justo he pensado eso, este no es el equipo que era goleado en Corea o Francia, se nota que dentro de sus posibilidades, el dinero ha dado mejoría.


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Estos les ganan a los mejicanos, la cosa para la segunda plaza estará en lo que hagan los argentos a partir de esta tarde. Y de quedarse segundos, a la espera la campeona del mundo.



Yo creo que no Condi, el momento de gloria de estos pasó ya.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Golazo de Lewandoski.
> 
> Era imposible tenerlo más fácil.



Eso cuéntaselo a Iñaki Williams


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Así que Argentina quería que ganara Arabia Morita?



No me pierdo el partido boludos vs narcos ni de coña


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Mala suerte para KSA puedes jugar bien pero esto es furgo, son pocos partidos y te puede salir uno así. Los polonios han sabido aprovechar sus oportunidades aunque necesitan de más empaque en ese medio campo, no se ve al Zielinski del Nápoles, incluso le han cambiado pronto.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Si Argentina pierde está eliminada. Si empata necesita un combo un poco especial el último día, pero podría pasar a la siguiente fase.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si Argentina pierde está eliminada. Si empata necesita un combo un poco especial el último día, pero podría pasar a la siguiente fase.



Argentina gana seguro


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Eso cuéntaselo a Iñaki Williams



Iñaki es malísimo, prácticamente un estorbo en el _canpo_


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si Argentina pierde está eliminada. Si empata necesita un combo un poco especial el último día, pero podría pasar a la siguiente fase.



México empata con Argentina y después ganan a los árabes,

Pasa Polonia y México.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Madre mia... con el portero en el suelo.


----------



## Zarpa (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Los argentinos viendo al defensa saudi en el gol polaco tienen que estar tirandose de los pelos



Es lo que tiene presionar en lugar de arrastrarse por el campo.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

KSA debe estar pendiente de no encajar más goles, son importantes en el tiebreaker -coño no me sale en español sorry mil-


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

7 min de descuento


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Nov 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Francia puede ser la primera clasificada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



O Arabia Saudi si arregla esto a tiempo


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Lewan gustandose cuando ahí debería asegurar y poner un +3 en goles.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> 7 min de descuento



Y los 10' de la primera parte qué eh


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Estos goles que está fallando Polonia son muy importantes en el gol average,

no deberían tomarlo tan de tranki.


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Pues ojo q Arabia si gana su ultimo partido del grupo se mete seguro en octavos con 6


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Así que Argentina quería que ganara Arabia Morita?
> 
> 
> 
> No me pierdo el partido boludos vs narcos ni de coña


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

ALSA patrocina a Polonia


----------



## Zarpa (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> México empata con Argentina y después ganan a los árabes,
> 
> Pasa Polonia y México.



Si empatan dependen de sí mismos, goleando a Polonia para compensar el GD.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

El comentarista argentino ardido con la victoria de Polonia.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Si empatan dependen de si mismos, goleando a Polonia para compensar el GD.



Polonia no es fácil de golear.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Estos goles que está fallando Polonia son muy importantes en el gol average,
> 
> no deberían tomarlo tan de tranki.



El goal average no se aplica desde el mundial de 1966


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Qué cosa más curiosa la grada, se han marchado hace un rato todos los qataríes y quedan los de KSA claro, estaban mezclados entre ellos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Injusta victoria de los lapones.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Final...

Ésto acerca a Leguandosqui al balón de horo...


----------



## Zarpa (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Polonia no es fácil de golear.



Cierto pero sería épico como contra el PSG de Emery.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El goal average no se aplica desde el mundial de 1966



Que se aplica ahora?


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Laponia y los bolvdos empatan
Los moros le ganan a Mexico

Lo leisteis aquí primero


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El goal average no se aplica desde el mundial de 1966











¿Cómo se resuelve el desempate en la fase de grupos del Mundial 2022 y quién pasa a octavos en Qatar?


La FIFA ha establecido una serie de criterios para decidir los puestos en la fase de grupos en caso de empate a puntos. Golear es importante.




as.com





*El primer criterio de desempate es la diferencia de goles en el propio grupo. Es decir, la resta entre los encajados y los recibidos, *quién tenga un mejor resultado tendrá preferencia en la clasificación respecto a otro equipo que tenga la misma cantidad de puntos. Por este motivo, las goleadas de selecciones como Inglaterra o España les mucha ventaja a la hora de un hipotético empate en su grupo. Al igual que también es muy relevante guardarse las espaldas y no conceder goles que puedan suponer un problema en la última jornada. Lo que da más valor al resultado de Luis Enrique frente a la de Southgate. 

*La segunda opción será dar prioridad al equipo que más goles haya marcado en los encuentros del grupo.* 

Si sigue persistiendo, *se mirará los puntos obtenidos entre las selecciones igualadas como primer opción*; en caso de haber quedado en empate, *se atenderá a la diferencia de goles entre los equipos involucrados. *Si aún así continúa sin haber solución quedarán tres vías más: mirar *quién ha marcado más goles entre las selecciones implicadas* y los *puntos por deportividad* (una amarilla es un punto negativo; una roja por doble amarilla son tres; una expulsión directa, cuatro; amarilla y roja directa, cinco). En caso de agotar todas las opciones anteriores, FIFA tendrá que *romper el empate con un sorteo.*


----------



## Hamtel (26 Nov 2022)

Vamos Dinamarca. Aplastad al engendro


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Que se aplica ahora?



Diferencia de goles, goles marcados, resultados directos y fair play points.

En 1970 se cambio el goal average por la diferencia de goles



̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Cómo se resuelve el desempate en la fase de grupos del Mundial 2022 y quién pasa a octavos en Qatar?
> 
> 
> La FIFA ha establecido una serie de criterios para decidir los puestos en la fase de grupos en caso de empate a puntos. Golear es importante.
> ...



¿Por qué pones todo esto?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Diferencia de goles, goles marcados, resultados directos y fair play points.
> 
> En 1970 se cambio el goal average por la diferencia de goles
> 
> ...



Para desglosar lo que habías dicho que había quedado como muy en el aire:



Mayor número de puntos obtenidos en el grupo.
Diferencia de goles en los partidos del grupo.
Más goles marcados en los encuentros del grupo.
Puntos obtenidos entre las selecciones empatadas
Diferencia de goles entre los equipos empatados
Más goles marcados entre ellos
Puntos por deportividad
Sorteo


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Buenoooo llega el partido de la jornada, ni Francia ni Argentina,.....el Malaga - Ponferradina!!!!! Vamoooos, Malaga la bombonera!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Igual y se meten de hostias en las gradas.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenoooo llega el partido de la jornada, ni Francia ni Argentina,.....el Malaga - Ponferradina!!!!! Vamoooos, Malaga la bombonera!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Partidazo de 2ºB


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Ha muerto Irene Cara:


----------



## Zarpa (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Igual y se meten de hostias en las gradas.



Yo creo que hacen chanchullo a cambio de que Argentina intente golear a Polonia.


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Partidazo de 2ºB



Yo diria de primera RFEF


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Igual y se meten de hostias en las gradas.



Hostias hostias Vengaaaaaa.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ha muerto Irene Cara:



La típica peli que no veían "casi" todos los chavales de la clase porque veíamos Terminator...


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

*ONCE DE FRANCIA*

*Lloris; Koundé, Varane, Upamecano, Theo Hernández; Griezmann, Tchouameni, Rabiot; Dembélé, Giroud y Mbappé.*

Por su parte, *Didier Deschamps también apuesta por las rotaciones.* Dos cambios en defensa, con las* entradas de Koundé de lateral derecho y Varane por Pavard y Konaté. *También está la *titularidad de Theo Hernández, que ya tuvo que reemplazar a su hermano Lucas, que cayó lesionado* a los 13 minutos en el duelo contra Australia.







*Alineación de Dinamarca*

El cuadro danés sale con el siguiente *once ante Francia*: *Schmeichel; Andersen, Nelsson, Christensen; Kristensen, Damsgaard, Hojbjerg, Eriksen, Maehle; Lindstrom y Cornelius.





*


----------



## VandeBel (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y los 10' de la primera parte qué eh



17' de descuento en un partido sin grandes pérdidas de tiempo. Brutal.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *ONCE DE FRANCIA*
> 
> *Lloris; Koundé, Varane, Upamecano, Theo Hernández; Griezmann, Tchouameni, Rabiot; Dembélé, Giroud y Mbappé.*
> 
> ...



Ese 4-2-3-1 de Francia es peligroso contra una selección que mueva el balón,

no veo yo a Griezmann mordiendo en el centro del campo defendiendo,

aunque así ganaron en el 98,
con ese mismo sistema y Zidane donde está Griezmann con total libertad.


----------



## Ritalapollera (26 Nov 2022)

Hostia lo dan por TeleAntonio

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Hostia lo dan por TeleAntonio
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

El problema de Dinamarca es que arriba tiene a Cornelius  que ha fallado el gol más fácil del mundial y que no le da para este nivel.

Aunque hace dos meses ganaron los daneses en la nations. 

si Francia queda segunda se viene a nuestro lado del cuadro quedando nosotros primeros, no?


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

*Se pasaron de sobrados los Árabes*


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> El problema de Dinamarca es que arriba tiene a Cornelius  que ha fallado el gol más fácil del mundial y que no le da para este nivel.
> 
> Aunque hace dos meses ganaron los daneses en la nations.
> 
> si Francia queda segunda se viene a nuestro lado del cuadro quedando nosotros primeros, no?



Francia, Brasil, Argentina y España todos por el mesmo lado del cvadro, brootal


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Francia, Brasil, Argentina y España todos por el mesmo lado del cvadro, brootal



Al final hay que ganar a Alemania y bizcochear contra Japón. Porque un cuadro así es mortal.


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Francia, Brasil, Argentina y España todos por el mesmo lado del cvadro, brootal



Y por el otro lado quien va a quedar ? Polonia Ecuador Portugal Holanda ?


----------



## Vikingo2016 (26 Nov 2022)

Por qué cojones no se puede saber los emparejamientos de octavos de final, cuartos,semi final? 

Lo busco en Google y no aparece nada. 

Alguien puede subirlo?


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Jodeeeeeeeer doble falta del Shapalov ante Sonego y gana el italiano el primer punto de la elimatoria en 3 sets. Italia 1 - Canada 0, un punto mas y a la final del mundial de tenis!!!!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y por el otro lado quien va a quedar ? Polonia Ecuador Portugal Holanda ?



Irán, Arabia Savdi, Moroco, Ghana con Iñaki... La élite vamos


----------



## Vikingo2016 (26 Nov 2022)

Pues yo 


Suprimo dijo:


> Francia, Brasil, Argentina y España todos por el mesmo lado del cvadro, brootal



Estoy deseando enfrentarme a Brasil y a Argentina si es que se clasifica. 
Firmaría España-Argentina en octavos y mandarlos a la puta calle con un 4-0 o un 3-0. Humillarles!! Y luego en cuartos Brasil.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y por el otro lado quien va a quedar ? Polonia Ecuador Portugal Holanda ?



Así ganó la euro Portugal. 

Poca broma con estas cosas. Meterte en un cuadro con Croacia,Brasil, Francia en vez de un Bélgica, holanda, Inglaterra es de gilipollas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



No es lo que parece


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Por qué cojones no se puede saber los emparejamientos de octavos de final, cuartos,semi final?
> 
> Lo busco en Google y no aparece nada.
> 
> Alguien puede subirlo?



Los de octavos son fáciles: A1-B2; A2-B1; C1-D2;...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## VandeBel (26 Nov 2022)

En Rusia íbamos por la parte fácil del cuadro, y en octavos a casa...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> En Rusia íbamos por la parte fácil del cuadro, y en octavos a casa...



Gracias al calvo de mierda y a Piqué.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Nov 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Pues yo
> 
> Estoy deseando enfrentarme a Brasil y a Argentina si es que se clasifica.
> Firmaría España-Argentina en octavos y mandarlos a la puta calle con un 4-0 o un 3-0. Humillarles!! Y luego en cuartos Brasil.



contra Brasil es mejor no jugar, hazme caso, que les gane otro


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los de octavos son fáciles: A1-B2; A2-B1; C1-D2;...



Tocado E1-D2 Hundido F5


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los de octavos son fáciles: A1-B2; A2-B1; C1-D2;...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1273411



Por eso es mejor ser de los últimos grvpos, más o menos terminas eliguiendo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Francia, Brasil, Argentina y España todos por el mesmo lado del cvadro, brootal



Si nadie falla el camino de España es Croacia-Brasil-Argentina-Francia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Por eso es mejor ser de los últimos grvpos, más o menos terminas eliguiendo



Viendo lo que ha hecho Brasil para España la elección es fácil: hay que ser segundos. Ganas a Alemania y pierdes con Japón.


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *ONCE DE FRANCIA*
> 
> *Lloris; Koundé, Varane, Upamecano, Theo Hernández; Griezmann, Tchouameni, Rabiot; Dembélé, Giroud y Mbappé.*
> 
> ...





Aúpa mecano??


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y por el otro lado quien va a quedar ? Polonia Ecuador Portugal Holanda ?



El otro lado es Inglaterra-Francia-Purtugal y Bélgica. Muy europeo,


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Aúpa mecano??


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Nov 2022)

Gran anuncio:

Soy un politico socialista y por mi culpa, Pedro ha cerrado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


>



Sin haber hecho NADA. Un caramelo para Francia y Dinamarca en octavos.


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Ha salido al padre, eso está claro


----------



## Vikingo2016 (26 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> contra Brasil es mejor no jugar, hazme caso, que les gane otro



Yo si quiero jugar contra Brasil. Mucho nombre, mucho marketing. 

Me encantaría que España se enfrente a Brasil y demostrar al mundo que nosotros somos mejores.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> contra Brasil es mejor no jugar, hazme caso, que les gane otro



Visto lo visto es el rival a batir. Hay que hacer como en Baloncesto cuando nos dejábamos ganar para evitar a USA y que se los comieran los franceses.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Yo si quiero jugar contra Brasil. Mucho nombre, mucho marketing.
> 
> Me encantaría que España se enfrente a Brasil y demostrar al mundo que nosotros somos mejores.



Vale, pero en la final.


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> En Rusia íbamos por la parte fácil del cuadro, y en octavos a casa...



Con una suerte de carambola en el último partido de las que se tienen una vez cada 3 o 4 mundiales ...


----------



## Charlatan (26 Nov 2022)

turbo theo se follara a los danish.......


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

Buenas, hamijos.
¿Vais con los europeos, o con los moronegros?


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Jodeeeeeeeeeeeeer acaba de fallar un penalty ruben castro con el Malaga, nos vamos directo a 2 RFEF


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Buenas, hamijos.
> ¿Vais con los europeos, o con los moronegros?



Francia NUNCA.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Buenas, hamijos.
> ¿Vais con los europeos, o con los moronegros?



He vivido en uno de los dos países, Dinamarca sólo están teniendo "sverte" pero van por igval camino que Holanda aunque no lleguen a ser la ONU parisina


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Francia NUNCA.



uno de los cánceres de europa, a todos los niveles


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

aunque hay que reconocer que Lloris es anti-progre


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> He vivido en uno de los dos países, Dinamarca sólo están teniendo "sverte" pero van por igval camino que Holanda aunque no lleguen a ser la ONU parisina



Pero parece que van despertando. Los tulipanes no.


----------



## Zarpa (26 Nov 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Yo si quiero jugar contra Brasil. Mucho nombre, mucho marketing.
> 
> Me encantaría que España se enfrente a Brasil y demostrar al mundo que nosotros somos mejores.



Ahora hay Var y no nos pueden tangar tan descarado.


----------



## Zarpa (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero parece que van despertando. Los tulipanes no.



Los pusieron a dormir de nuevo a tiros yendo a por los políticos que denunciaban Eurabia. En Austria también.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Cornelius vs Upamecano

Fight!


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Ahora hay Var y no nos pueden tangar tan descarado.



Bembridge siempre en el pensamiento


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Juer, habéis mencionado tanto el partido de los boludos que creía tocaba ahora, big fail por mi parte, pos nada a ver vikingos y galos.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

El árbitro es de Polonia


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

*"Reitero: Richarlison es malísimo"*

El polémico exfutbolista italiano Antonio Cassano no cambió su postura tras el doblete ante Serbia: “¿La chilena? La verdad es que había controlado mal el balón…”.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Juer, habéis mencionado tanto el partido de los boludos que creía tocaba ahora, big fail por mi parte, pos nada a ver vikingos y galos.



Como partido este debería ser mejor, pero el otro igual acaba a hostias.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Como partido este debería ser mejor, pero el otro igual acaba a hostias.



Es que a los manitos no les veo más recurso que ese y que los boludos pierdan los papeles.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Nov 2022)

Dembele cuando tiene un 1x1 limpio es un jugador especial,que facilidad para salir por un lado,por otro...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

cada vez que la toca mbape hay abucheos en el estadio...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Ahora hay Var y no nos pueden tangar tan descarado.



Pero si en la final de la neishons nos tangaron.


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Me pido Francia!


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

4-3-3 de Francia o similar, como los grandes equipos, los daneses lo de ahora, tres centrales.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Dembele cuando tiene un 1x1 limpio es un jugador especial,que facilidad para salir por un lado,por otro...



Similar a Figo, usa ambas piernas y no sabes por donde se te escapa.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero parece que van despertando. Los tulipanes no.



Creemé que en los hay-huntamientos lo que más va llorando por _arcarde dame un piso_ lleva hiyab


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Similar a Figo, usa ambas piernas y no sabes por donde se te escapa.



Pero es que además es rapidisimo,se necesitan siempre dos defensas con el...


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Francia sí está al mismo nivel que en el primer partido. Inglaterra ayer, no


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Estuvo cerca esa de Varane, a resolutivos no les gana nadie, por eso se pasan largos tiempos dejándose hacer, tarde o temprano resuelven los galos.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero es que además es rapidisimo,se necesitan siempre dos defensas con el...



Aparte de su habilidad a mí me encantan los regateadores, los que hagan gambetas que dicen los argentos, una especie en el fútbol que va decayendo, ahora es todo potencia y velocidad, y si no táctica para rebasar líneas.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Giroud le mete una colleja al central rubito summer


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Me acuerdo de una entrevista a Rivelinho en el Mundial anterior en el que denunciaba que a los chavales creativos se los cargan en las secciones inferiores, quieren los coaches de ahora que una vez controlen la técnica esencial sean más bien disciplinados.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Para al Tortvgo es dificilillo eh...


----------



## Euron G. (26 Nov 2022)

Doña @Charo afgana , el maravilloso enlace pancho que me pasó usted ya no tira, ¿Me puede dar alguna solución? Han capado absolutamente todos los recursos que tenía, incluídos grupos de telegram con enlaces de AceStream  

Una buena paliza! Digo un beso :*


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Este árbitro es primo de Collina ?
Ah no, polonio ahora que leo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Para al Tortvgo es dificilillo eh...



El tortugo es otro que es supersónico,se ha jugado la roja el defensa para pararle ahí...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Joder...

Giroud está vivo... Yo pensaba que estaba en alguna residencia de la tercera edad o algo así, comiendo sopitas y purés.....


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder...
> 
> Giroud está vivo... Yo pensaba que estaba en alguna residencia de la tercera edad o algo así, cominedo sopitas y purés.....



A diferencia de otros como Messi está de forma bastante aceptable


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder...
> 
> Giroud está vivo... Yo pensaba que estaba en alguna residencia de la tercera edad o algo así, comiendo sopitas y purés.....



Sigue en un gran estado de forma y superando records, ahora en el Milan.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Doña @Charo afgana , el maravilloso enlace pancho que me pasó usted ya no tira, ¿Me puede dar alguna solución? Han capado absolutamente todos los recursos que tenía, incluídos grupos de telegram con enlaces de AceStream
> 
> Una buena paliza! Digo un beso :*








Soccer WorldCup | Live 2022 Soccer Wold Cup Online


Soccerworldcup.me brings you live streams of all games of the 2022 soccer world cup. Watch world cup game of your country for free in HD quality.




soccerworldcup.me












Footybite.com - Official Footybite Reddit Soccer Streams


Footybite.com is back now, V2 and mobile friendly, Providing the best Soccer Streams for all major leagues including world cup football streams, NBA , NFL and more




worldcup.footybite.com









https://www.streamonsport.click/


Nouveau Lien 25 novembre Accessible en France https://www.streamonsport.click/



www.streamonsport.net












Soccer live Streams - Watch today for free | Reddit Soccerstreams


Watch soccer streams for free today on Reddit Soccerstreams. Get links to the latest soccer games and see matches from around the world.




reddit2.istream2watch.com


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

A Giroud se lo han querido follar todos al no ser sujeto habilidoso con los pies, ahora como rematador haciéndole sombra a Ibra sin duda alguna


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

yo lo estoy viendo sin cortes por aquí:






» Francia vs Dinamarca En Vivo | Copa Mundial Qatar 2022 | J-1 | Rojadirecta


Ver Francia vs Dinamarca en vivo y gratis en Rojadirecta.




www.rojadirectaenvivo.club





(eso sí, usando VPN)


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Hay una francesa en la cope que me está cayendo como el culo


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder...
> 
> Giroud está vivo... Yo pensaba que estaba en alguna residencia de la tercera edad o algo así, comiendo sopitas y purés.....



Calla, q como hoy meta un gol, adelanta a Henry en la clasificacion historico goleador con Francia


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Menudo soyboy el Pierre que han enfocado en las gradas   

Viva la France !


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (26 Nov 2022)

bien el arbritro ahi al corte


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> yo lo estoy viendo sin cortes por aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kodi + Blue Crystal + addon de deportes al gosto

No hay nada igval...


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Doña @Charo afgana , el maravilloso enlace pancho que me pasó usted ya no tira, ¿Me puede dar alguna solución? Han capado absolutamente todos los recursos que tenía, incluídos grupos de telegram con enlaces de AceStream
> 
> Una buena paliza! Digo un beso :*



Aquí está abierto aún,
también lo ponen en la TVE1









France Danemark en streaming direct - Streamonsport


France Danemark streaming, France - Danemark en direct. Match France vs Danemark Live Coupe du Monde. regarder France Danemark en streaming. Sur quelle chaine et à quelle heure suivre le match



www.streamonsport44.buzz


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hay una francesa en la cope que me está cayendo como el culo



Pues su nombre es poco francesa: Teresa


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

¿Y al Sanchís ese por qué le dan tanta bola? Duermeberberechos de primera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Mierda, gol del Málaga


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues su nombre es poco francesa: Teresa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1273489



Pues una Fansesa de pages egspanyoles.


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mierda, gol del Málaga



Mamon jajajajaja goooooooooooooooooooooooooooool del malaga!!!!!!!!!!!! malaaaaaaaaaagaaaaaaa la bombonera!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Unas gafas para ese línea cohonez !!


----------



## Zarpa (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues su nombre es poco francesa: Teresa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1273489



Será de ascendencia española aunque por matrimonios reales se puso de moda en toda Europa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Los daneses me están tocando los huevos.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

El portero de Alemania se llama Manuel, los nombres españoles también se usan por capricho parental.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

está un poco chapas el tema... hasta que no haya un gol esto no se anima


----------



## Euron G. (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Soccer WorldCup | Live 2022 Soccer Wold Cup Online
> 
> 
> Soccerworldcup.me brings you live streams of all games of the 2022 soccer world cup. Watch world cup game of your country for free in HD quality.
> ...





Charo afgana dijo:


> Aquí está abierto aún,
> también lo ponen en la TVE1
> 
> 
> ...





Suprimo dijo:


> Soccer WorldCup | Live 2022 Soccer Wold Cup Online
> 
> 
> Soccerworldcup.me brings you live streams of all games of the 2022 soccer world cup. Watch world cup game of your country for free in HD quality.
> ...



GRacias amigos!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> *Kodi* + *Blue Crystal *+ *addon* de deportes al gosto
> 
> No hay nada igval...



Joder, qué viejo soy, no me suena ninguna de esas drogas...


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Esto va a ser toda la tónica del partido, no creo que de para ganar...


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Gol por fueraaaaaaaaa de los daneseeeeeeeees!! Como joroban esos disparos en el campo, confunden de mala manera cuando tocan las redes.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Cornelius avisando! 

Menuda mierda contragolpe


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Theo que te la pasan por debajo de las piernas, novatillo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Los africanos están mejor que en la euro


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Joder, qué viejo soy, no me suena ninguna de esas drogas...











Open Source Home Theater Software


Kodi is a free media player that is designed to look great on your big screen TV but is just as at home on a small screen.




kodi.tv












Todo sobre el addon Cristal azul de Kodi – Desenfasados


Enterate aqui como instalar, configurar, actualizar y solucionar problemas en Cristal azul, un addon de Kodi para nuestro entretenimiento




desenfasados.com





Te recomiendo un portatil o una torre de PC que tengas abandonada...


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

A LAS NUBES EMBAPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!

Paquete, que eres un paquete.


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Upamecano debe de ser del país Vasco francés, ese apellido nones francés


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Hay algo que siempre hay que tener en cuenta cuando juega Dinarmarca... Es un equipo que SIEMPRE compite bastante bien, sin grandes estrellitas ni Totugos ni Luis Enriques de la vida...

Vamos Denmark ¡¡¡¡ Obra el milagro ¡¡¡¡


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Se esta jugando ya en la capital de la costa del sol Malaga el segundo partido entre Canada e Italia, ha ganado el primer set el canadiense Aussimae q lo entrena Toni Nadal y he visto en el palco del Martin Carpena al Laporta sentado y me ha recordado a Homer, tal cual


----------



## Leer (26 Nov 2022)

Que pasado Kounde.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hay algo que siempre hay que tener en cuenta cuando juega Dinarmarca... Es un equipo que SIEMPRE compite bastante bien, sin grandes estrellitas ni Totugos ni Luis Enriques de la vida...
> 
> Vamos Denmark ¡¡¡¡ Obra el milagro ¡¡¡¡



Les falta un hervor, en estos dos años anteriores han visto puerta con facilidad, y desde hace poco que les cuesta, en mal momento les llegó la sequía.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Se esta jugando ya en la capital de la costa del sol Malaga el segundo partido entre Canada e Italia, ha ganado el primer set el canadiense Aussimae q lo entrena Toni Nadal y he visto en el palco del Martin Carpena al Laporta sentado y me ha recordado a Homer, tal cual
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1273502



Félix Auger-Aliassime


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Nov 2022)

Si por eso que ha hecho Kounde no hay expulsión es que tienes que partirle la tibia a alguien para que te echen...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Los daneses dan por hecho que les ganan a los canguros en el 3o.


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Félix Auger-Aliassime



Ese ese  

*Ni los mejores son capaces*


----------



## Charlatan (26 Nov 2022)

Leer dijo:


> Que pasado Kounde.



un arbitro sudamericano/arabe/africano lo hubiera mandado a la grada....


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Nos quedamos sin prorroga


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Nov 2022)

Los comentaristas de cacastar+ con francia a muerte.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

me parece que no le saca roja a koundé porque tampoco se la sacó antes a christianssen...
eso es lo que pasa por pitar MAL, que vas haciendo la bola de errores más grande cada vez


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Nos quedamos sin prorroga



Solo 3 min de descuento


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

jojojo gran defensa de grioud


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Upamecano debe de ser del país Vasco francés, ese apellido nones francés



Joseba Upamekano


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

No, si encima se salvarán


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Visto lo visto...

¿ Será Morata el " jugador revelación " del Mundial ??? ¿ Ferran Torres ???... Yo creo que hay opciones de coronarlos en Catar....


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Me acabo de arrancar los ojos, madre mia ...
> 
> Y odiados, solo por los merengues.



Lo mismo con LE, que yo lo digo, a ningún madridista le puede caer bien, pero no reconocer que es un buen entrenador es cosa de fanático.

Y decir que pedri o gavi son un blufff en fin...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Joseba Upamekano



Es francés, pero de padres de Guinea-Bissau.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Visto lo visto...
> 
> ¿ Será Morata el " jugador revelación " del Mundial ??? ¿ Ferran Torres ???... Yo creo que hay opciones de coronarlos en Catar....



Mi apuesta es Pedri.


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1273520
> 
> 
> No, si encima se salvarán



Pufff aunque se gane hoy, queda mucho y la cosa esta jodia  por ciertos no estas invitaooo a Malaga jajajajaja


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es francés, pero de padres de *Guinea-Bissau*.



al lao de Galdakao


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Nov 2022)

El fúmbol artístico lo está poniendo Griezmann
por sus pieses pasan las posibilidades de los franchutes para desequilibrar el partido a su favor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Los comentaristas de cacastar+ con francia a muerte.



Cacastar no tiene comentaristas, son de Gol.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Visto lo visto...
> 
> ¿ Será Morata el " jugador revelación " del Mundial ??? ¿ Ferran Torres ???... Yo creo que hay opciones de coronarlos en Catar....



pues igual es Gavi a lo tonto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pufff aunque se gane hoy, queda mucho y la cosa esta jodia  por ciertos no estas invitaooo a Malaga jajajajaja



Iré de incógnito


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

¿Qué tal Francia?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1273520
> 
> 
> No, si encima se salvarán



El año que viene Gordisco los lleva a xempions otra vez


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Nov 2022)

Mira que he visto las apuestas decian "menos de 2.5 goles a 1.62", era para irse por ahí


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Nov 2022)

*Algún link de AceStream????????????????*

Han bloqueado la web que usaba.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> De todas formas hoy los partidos son algo "mejores", ya se nota que los equipos van obligados y no vale con salir y esperar.



Habria que ver una estadistica de si en la primera jornada hay menos goles que en la segunda, con formatos así.


----------



## Zarpa (26 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> *Algún link de AceStream????????????????*
> 
> Han bloqueado la web que usaba.



Si está en abierto en RTVE


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> *Algún link de AceStream????????????????*
> 
> Han bloqueado la web que usaba.



Este lo puedes ver online por rtve


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Si está en abierto en RTVE



Para esta noche Argentina.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Lo veo...

Braithwaite va hacer morder el polvo al los gabachos...

Vamos Martin ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Hamtel (26 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Para esta noche Argentina.








1Stream - Watch Live Streams of NFL, NBA, Boxing, MMA


Free live streams of the NFL, NBA, Boxing, MMA and more. 1Stream is the best way to watch live sports online without cable TV.



1stream.link


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

el de argentina lo ponen tb en rtve? porque no entiendo qué sentido tiene poner a Francia Dinamarca y no Argentina México en la tv española


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> el de argentina lo ponen tb en rtve?



No. El de Francia creo que lo dan por ser Campeón del Mundo.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Lo veo...
> 
> Braithwaite va hacer morder el polvo al los gabachos...
> 
> ...



Este no era carbo?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No. El de Francia creo que lo dan por ser Campeón del Mundo.



Pues son subnormales, los partidos de ecuador tendrían siete veces más audiencia por ejemplo.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Lo veo...
> 
> Braithwaite va hacer morder el polvo al los gabachos...
> 
> Vamos Martin ¡¡¡¡¡



Menos mal que se ha hecho algo en la cocorota, que parecía una maruja desaliñada.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Este no era carbo?



Mejor carbo que el pelo de cojón de macaco que le pegaron en la cocorota.


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Termino ganoooooooooooooo el Malaga contra el todopoderoso Ponfedarrina 1-0!!!! Malagaaaaaaaaa la bomboneraaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ya no somos colista en segunda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Termino ganoooooooooooooo el Malaga contra el todopoderoso Ponfedarrina 1-0!!!! Malagaaaaaaaaa la bomboneraaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ya no somos colista en segunda


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Nov 2022)

¿Créeis que Gordillo y Camacho tendrían sitio en esta selección? ¿Y Salinas?


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Veo a Francaimas física que Brasil ergo mas defensiva y rápida


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Mejor carbo que el pelo de cojón de macaco que le pegaron en la cocorota.



Se ha hecho un pelao de gilipollas que tira para atrás...


----------



## qbit (26 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No. El de Francia creo que lo dan por ser Campeón del Mundo.



Lo dan porque está lleno de negros.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Los de delante de Francia ni presionan,

el centro del campo es normalito y escaso,

viven de las genialidades de arriba,

una Alemania o una España se la lía tocando a esta Francia.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Créeis que Gordillo y Camacho tendrían sitio en esta selección? ¿Y Salinas?



Onvre, los dos laterales izquierdos, alguna pelea habría


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Los de delante de Francia ni presionan,
> 
> el centro del campo es normalito y escaso,
> 
> ...



Siempre hacen igual, no enamoran, no juegan bien, se dejan dominar, nos vienen los sueños húmedos y zas! golito oportuno.


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Dinamarca dura de roer y derroir


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Jajajajajjajajajajaj... El Grizman....


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

jajaja principito


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

PEROOOOOOOOOOOOO GRIZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII que no estás en el Atleti chaval, no falles esa.


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Ohhhh


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

mierda


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

ala a tomar pol culo... puto mbape


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

*Impresionante doble atajada de Szczesny en el penalti de Arabia Saudi*


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Se acabó todo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Ahora sí... Gol del hijo bastardo de Floper...


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Y Embappé resolvió!!!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Nov 2022)

GOL de gabachilandia


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Mbappe, otra tarde jugando con la polla por fuera


----------



## qbit (26 Nov 2022)

Puto mono.


----------



## fred (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> el de argentina lo ponen tb en rtve? porque no entiendo qué sentido tiene poner a Francia Dinamarca y no Argentina México en la tv española



La gran cobertura de tve consiste en que solo pueden dar un partido por grupo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Nov 2022)

el grisman como en el patetico


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Puto mono.



Jojojo la rata


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Papá Thuram pendiente de su larva.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2022)

Que está pasando compañeros??


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Duro, pero justo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Nov 2022)

los franceses de la grada son distintos


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Una cosa...

Ésto de que jueguen negros en selecciones de países de mayoría blanquita, ¿ no sería cómo lo de ls travestis del sí es sí en las competiciones femeninas ???

Inyustisia...


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

fred dijo:


> La gran cobertura de tve consiste en que solo pueden dar un partido por grupo.



Y los tres de España, 10 en total


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

Pues a vida o muerte para los vikingos en la última jornada contra Australia

Me piro a ver Sudáfrica en rugby contra Inglaterra. Luego nos vemos kamaradens para el plato fuerte, Hambrentina- Virreinato de la Nueva España.


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

fred dijo:


> La gran cobertura de tve consiste en que solo pueden dar un partido por grupo.



Vaya tela

En Alimaña creo echan todos los partidos en la TV pública, y aquí en suizalos estoy viendo en un canal regional italiano


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Nov 2022)

Grande Polonia! Cómo disfrutamos la mujer y un servidor con el triunfo ante KSA! Que nos quiten lo bailado jajajajaja!
Primeros!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Vaya tela
> 
> En Alimaña creo echan todos los partidos en la TV pública, y aquí en suizalos estoy viendo en un canal regional italiano



Pues la audiencia en gol TV debe ser raquitica


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2022)

Rociadas sin parar!!!!!?


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Pues a vida o muerte para los vikingos en la última jornada contra Túnez
> 
> Me piro a ver Sudáfrica en rugby contra Inglaterra. Luego nos vemos kamaradens para el plato fuerte, Hambrentina- Virreinato de la Nueva España.



Y si eso el Galeón Manila partiendo después para celebrar la victoria, otros usan una gabarra un pelín ridícula.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

A ver si la lían ahora que todavía lo están celebrando


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

GOOOLLLLLLLLL MECAGONDIOSSSSS


----------



## Th89 (26 Nov 2022)

Gaaaal mamen gabachos!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Nov 2022)

Gol d los vikingos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL DE LOS EUROPEOOOOOOS


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

¡SÍ JODER SÍ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y los tres de España, 10 en total



Bueno al final dara unos cuantos  

*Los partidos que da RTVE*

Qatar – Ecuador. 20/11 a las 17:00 horas.
España – Costa Rica. 23/11 a las 17:00 horas.
Portugal – Ghana. 24/11 a las 17:00 horas.
Francia – Dinamarca. 26/11 a las 17:00 horas.
España – Alemania. 27/11 a las 20:00 horas.
Inglaterra – Gales. 29/11 a las 20:00 horas.
Polonia – Argentina. 30/11 a las 20:00 horas.
Croacia – Bélgica. 1/12 a las 16:00 horas.
España – Japón. 1/12 a las 20:00 horas.
Camerún – Brasil. 2/12 a las 20:00 horas.
Cuatro partidos de octavos de final de Mundial de Qatar 2022.
Dos partidos de cuartos de final del Mundial de Qatar 2022.
Las dos semifinales del Mundial de Qatar 2022.
El tercer y cuarto puesto del Mundial de Qatar 2022.
La final del Mundial de Qatar 2022.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL ... empató Dinamarca


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

*Los cojones vikingos mandan*


----------



## Smurf (26 Nov 2022)

Zasca 1-1


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Venga que tenemos partido! Gol Dinamarca


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DE CHRISTENSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN !!!


----------



## qbit (26 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

A Lloris hay que sacarle la roja


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Gol del central del Barcelona


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Pero oyes que ese juega en el Barça, no te afecta ??


----------



## qbit (26 Nov 2022)

En cuanto se han puesto a atacar en serio. Tanto miedo de atacar, joder.


----------



## Smurf (26 Nov 2022)

De todas formas Francia es el mejor equipo de largo, y no te aburres viéndolos.

Tienen muchas bajas importantes y siguen siendo una máquina. Se van a llevar el mundial de calle, salvo sorpresa.


----------



## qbit (26 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Pero oyes que ese juega en el Barça, no te afecta ??



Ahora no está en el Farsa, sino en su selección.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Pero oyes que ese juega en el Barça, no te afecta ??



No... Está Martin Braithwaite ahí también...

Con Denmark hago ramadán de anticulerdismo...


----------



## Charlatan (26 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> De todas formas Francia es el mejor equipo de largo, y no te aburres viéndolos.
> 
> Tienen muchas bajas importantes y siguen siendo una máquina. Se van a llevar el mundial de calle, salvo sorpresa.



de calle no se gana nada,mbappe le duele pasar el balon...........


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

uyyyyyyyyy UYYYYYYY


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Joeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..... La hemos tenido chavales ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Jojojo,

los franchutes tragando polla vikinga


----------



## Th89 (26 Nov 2022)

La mentira moronegra lo está pasando mal.

Avanti mis vikingos!!!


----------



## Smurf (26 Nov 2022)

Pufff de milagro no ha marcado Dinamarca


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Pues cerca ha estado de remachar Braithwaite.


----------



## Leer (26 Nov 2022)

Que bien juega dinamarca pese a tener un nivel general bastante inferior.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Grande Polonia! Cómo disfrutamos la mujer y un servidor con el triunfo ante KSA! Que nos quiten lo bailado jajajajaja!
> Primeros!!
> Pozdrawiam.



Aquí los polish llevan ebrios desde las 2 de la tarde


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Topicazo cuñado... Griezmann con el mono de trabajo


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Gano Canada el segundo partido ante Italia, empate a 1 y se la juegan en el dobles pasar a la final del mundial!!!




*Lorenzo Sonego**7*6*6*Denis Shapovalov6*7*4 Lorenzo Musetti34*Félix Auger-Aliassime**6**6*


----------



## Smurf (26 Nov 2022)

Salen dos negros, entran dos negros.

Las gallinas que entran por las que salen.


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

A ver qué tal Kingsley Coman que este viene del Bayern.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Leer dijo:


> Que bien juega dinamarca pese a tener un nivel general bastante inferior.



Ya lo hemos comentado antes... Dinamarca siempre compite bastante bien. Es una selección muy jodida siempre... Para mi es la Italia del Norte de Europa, que puede cagarla de lleno, pero ojito siempre con ellos...


----------



## Leer (26 Nov 2022)

Aparte de Braithwaite, los daneses son todos blancos?


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno al final dara unos cuantos
> 
> *Los partidos que da RTVE*
> 
> ...



TVP1 la televisión polaca los da todos como debe de ser no están racaneando con los partidos.Luego te ves que estos mismos lumbreras intentan dar todos los partidos del mundial femenino. Manda huevos!!! Así quieren hacer afición cuándo un mundial masculino los ve hasta el del Amazonas, o el esquimal o el que está en Borneo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Vaya robo de corners a los daneses....


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Leer dijo:


> Aparte de Braithwaite, los daneses son todos blancos?



Hay otros dos, Poulsen y Bah morenos.


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> A ver qué tal Kingsley Coman que este viene del Bayern.



Ese en champions siempre la lia


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Topicazo cuñado... Griezmann con el mono de trabajo



Lo he dicho y lo repetiré Griezmann se está saliendo al pase y al toque es un fenómeno.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

UUYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Uy Barry Whitee


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Mecagonenlaputa..... Joderrrrr.. caaaaaaaaaaaasiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Th89 (26 Nov 2022)

Eso no se puede fallar


----------



## TNTcl (26 Nov 2022)

Acaba de empezar el mundial...

Partidazo.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Partidazo,

de los mejores del mundial.


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ya lo hemos comentado antes... Dinamarca siempre compite bastante bien. Es una selección muy jodida siempre... Para mi es la Italia del Norte de Europa, que puede cagarla de lleno, pero ojito siempre con ellos...



Mítica la eurocopa que ganaron en 1992. Me.vi.todos sus partidos


----------



## Smurf (26 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> TVP1 la televisión polaca los da todos como debe de ser no están racaneando con los partidos.Luego te ves que estos mismos lumbreras intentan dar todos los partidos del mundial femenino. Manda huevos!!! Así quieren hacer afición cuándo un mundial masculino los ve hasta el del Amazonas, o el esquimal o el que está en Borneo.
> Pozdrawiam.



En la España comunista el obrero tiene que pagar por ver todos los deportes. Antes en la España facha era gratis ver los mundiales, eurocopas, copa de europa, uefa, el tour, el giro, la vuelta, wimbledon, roland garros, us open, seis naciones de rugby, masters de augusta de golf, open británico de golf, euroliga de baloncesto, etc. Todo eso antes era gratis para el obrero y el rico. Ahora hay que pagar por todo que hay que mantener a los funcionarios inmigrantes criminales y feministas.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Salen dos negros, entran dos negros.
> 
> Las gallinas que entran por las que salen.



Sin benzemá solo les queda un moro, Guendouzi, que es medio moro medio gabacho.

Curioso la verdad.

Tienen a varane que tiene orígenes en las antillas y areolá que es filipino, el resto algún blanco y todos africanos.

Brooootal


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Nov 2022)

el chapi ferrer es comentarista, no te digo que me lo superes, iguálamelo


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

A mi el empate me vale, que Francia luego mete gol sin tirar a puerta.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> En la España comunista el obrero tiene que pagar por ver todos los deportes. Antes en la España facha era gratis ver los mundiales, eurocopas, copa de europa, uefa, el tour, el giro, la vuelta, wimbledon, roland garros, us open, seis naciones de rugby, masters de augusta de golf, open británico de golf, euroliga de baloncesto, etc. Todo eso antes era gratis para el obrero y el rico. Ahora hay que pagar por todo que hay que mantener a los funcionarios inmigrantes criminales y feministas.



Joder hasta la puta televisión rumana los da todos gratis, España es puto tercermundo.


----------



## TNTcl (26 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Mítica la eurocopa que ganaron en 1992. Me.vi.todos sus partidos



No se clasificaron para esa competición, entraron de "invitados", recuerdo.


----------



## cebollo (26 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> el chapi ferrer es comentarista, no te digo que me lo superes, iguálamelo



Marchena es peor.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> el chapi ferrer es comentarista, no te digo que me lo superes, iguálamelo



ha dicho que él no era goleador 

Brooootal


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> No se clasificaron para esa competición, entraron de "invitados", recuerdo.



Por Yugoslavia


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

firmarán el empate?


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Joderrrr


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Mierda... Puta mierda...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

qué puto asco


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> el chapi ferrer es comentarista, no te digo que me lo superes, iguálamelo



Otro duermeberberechos, con un inglés en que el a e i o u va de serie, lo de ladear un poquito los labios como que no para el Chapi.


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Nov 2022)

Griezmann es Griezmann!Vaya pase!!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOL ... gabachos marcan el segundo


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

El equipo.a batir sin duda es Francia


----------



## Th89 (26 Nov 2022)

Mraté hijo de putaaaa


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Embapé responde mecccccccccccccccccccc !!!


----------



## Smurf (26 Nov 2022)

Bueno ya hay MVP del mundial. Ratapé la rata.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Ojo... Ojo... A ver el RoVAR....


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Coman liándola... tienen una plantilla de la.hostia


----------



## TNTcl (26 Nov 2022)

Ha sido con el derecho, sí.


----------



## Leer (26 Nov 2022)

Es muy buena la rana, no hay más.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Son muy buenos en las áreas. Es lo que hay. A ver si cae un empate en el añadido.


----------



## Smurf (26 Nov 2022)

Qué pena que no esté Haaland que lleva una media escandalosa en la Premier y sería un pique brutal con la rata.


----------



## Hamtel (26 Nov 2022)

Los del VAR ni estan ni se les espera


----------



## Th89 (26 Nov 2022)

Lo mismito tener a la rata que a Braithwaite.


----------



## cebollo (26 Nov 2022)

Los mejores equipos son los que son capaces de ganar jugando regular. Veo muy favoritas a Brasil y Francia.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Nov 2022)

A ver si hay suerte y Dinamarca empata.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Se han marcado 3 goles = hay prorroga


----------



## el ruinas II (26 Nov 2022)

francia tiene mucho potencial goleador, al final eso es lo que decide los partidos. Si tuvieran a benzema a tope gananaban el mundial con la punta del nabo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

HDLGP


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Se han marcado 3 goles = hay prorroga



4 Y MEDIO más 10 cambios 3 minutos más, 8 por lo menos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> El equipo.a batir sin duda es Francia



Brasil se los folla sin goma


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Con este resultado los daneses van fuera si no le ganan a los socceroos.
Y espérate que los franceses no se hagan el remolón contra su colonia.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Los mejores equipos son los que son capaces de ganar jugando regular. Veo muy favoritas a Brasil y Francia.



África jvega mal porque no son un equipo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Bueno...

Siempre nos quedará Méjico....


----------



## condimento (26 Nov 2022)

Solo 4 internacionalidades lleva Alexander Bah con su selección y jugador del Benfica, acaba de entrar.


----------



## Th89 (26 Nov 2022)

El contraste entre el color del aficionado de las gradas y el campo es hasta cómico


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

Con que caiga argentina me vale. VAMOS MEJICO


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Bueno, primera africana clasificada.


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

Los franceses se sienten realmente representados por la selección de etiopía?


----------



## Octubrista (26 Nov 2022)

Dinamarca debería de ganar a Australia sin problemas, y pasar.


----------



## VandeBel (26 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> De todas formas Francia es el mejor equipo de largo, y no te aburres viéndolos.
> 
> Tienen muchas bajas importantes y siguen siendo una máquina. Se van a llevar el mundial de calle, salvo sorpresa.



Eso pensaba yo en la Eurocopa del año pasado.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (26 Nov 2022)

Bueno, pues Francia ganó 2-1 y se clasificó para la siguiente ronda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Dinamarca debería de ganar a Australia sin problemas, y pasar.



Pero ya van con la obligación y a los aussies les vale el empate.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Bueno, estoy empezando a pensar que Argentina 2° también da morbillo.

Dinamarca ha competido, pero Francia en las áreas es muy buena. No tienen que jugar una mierda para hacer daño.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

Nos vemos en una horita nomames wey vamos mexico!


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Eso pensaba yo en la Eurocopa del año pasado.



Que la ganaran los espaguetis no tuvo ningún tipo se sentido


----------



## cebollo (26 Nov 2022)

Mbappe es lo que nos contaban de Pele.


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Mbappe es lo que nos contaban de Pele.



Es muy bueno la puta rana traidora


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Nov 2022)

Al final Griezmann desequilibra el partido a favor de los franchutes, con un centro artístico al muslamen de bembapieses.

Arte tranquilo del principito


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Que la ganaran los espaguetis no tuvo ningún tipo se sentido



Pero porque teniamos que haberla ganado los españoles


----------



## lamamadelamama (26 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Que la ganaran los espaguetis no tuvo ningún tipo se sentido



no la vieron más gorda en su vida


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Es muy bueno la puta rana traidora



Espérate que lleguen los partidos top top de verdad. Es un tío que el dia D muchas veces no aparece.

Francia virtualmente primera de grupo. Me imagino que contra Túnez rotará bastante. Y Dinamarca tiene que ganar a Australia, y que Túnez no le gane de 2 goles a Francia (Parece complicado, no obstante).

El 2º del C ya sabe a lo que se enfrenta. En 2018 fue igual, Argentina después del pecheo del 1º día contra Islandia y la derrota ante Croacia se coló como 2º... y perdió 4-2 contra Francia, que había ganado su grupo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Es muy bueno la puta rana traidora



El segundo gol es un poco lamentapla, que te rematen con el muslo a 1m de la raya de gol... Schmeichel padre habría arrasado con quien fuera menester para despejar ese centro.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (26 Nov 2022)

¿Algún enlace para ver el partido de Panchitolandia versus Boludolandia?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

regocijaos


----------



## Hamtel (26 Nov 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Algún enlace para ver el partido de Panchitolandia versus Boludolandia?








World Cup Live Stream Argentina vs Mexico - 1Stream


Watch Argentina vs Mexico on 1Stream.



1stream.link


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

*Colosal Mbappé*

El delantero firmó otra gran actuación con un doblete que clasifica a Francia para octavos. Griezmann volvió a brillar con una asistencia. Dinamarca tendrá que ganar a Australia.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> regocijaos



Jojojo... Cómo se pasan.


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Argentina confirma 5 variantes

*Lionel Scaloni ha modificado el dibujo de Argentina* de cara al partido. 3 defensas y 2 mediocentros tendrán hoy su oportunidad en el once.

*Argentina:* Dibu Martínez; Montiel, Otamendi, Lisandro, Acuña; De Paul, Guido Rodríguez, Alexis Mac Allister; Messi, Lautaro y Di María.

*DT*: Lionel Scaloni


La Selección mexicana confirma el once

La Tricolor ya tiene claro el sistema para enfrentar a Argentina. *El Tata Martino ha optado por un 5-3-2 sin referencia al uso en el ataque*. Vega y Lozano son sus apuestas por el gol.

*México*: Guillermo Ochoa; Kevin Álvarez, Héctor Moreno, César Montes, Néstor Araujo, Jesús Gallardo; Andrés Guardado, Héctor Herrera y Luis Chávez; Hirving Lozano y Alexis Vega.

*DT*: Tata Martino.


El histórico de los Argentina vs México

La rivalidad entre la Albiceleste y* el combinado Tricolor es uno de los clásico del fútbol de selecciones, de hecho, se han visto la cara en 35 ocasiones a lo largo de la historia. *En cuanto al balance de resultados, los argentinos dominan con puño de hierro en la estadística de este emparejamiento.

*La Selección argentina ha logrado un total de 18 victorias *ante los *mexicanos, que solo ha conseguido llevarse el partido en 4 ocasiones.* Por lo tanto, para llegar al total de enfrentamientos, *el computo de empates sube a 13.*


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Nov 2022)

Tengo unos amigos argentinos y les he dicho que México los va a aplastar. La tía está buena, el novio es bi. Ella me ha dicho que si les gana México, me hará mamada "completa". Yo le he dicho que si gana Argentina, me dejo follar el culo. Así de grande es la confianza que tengo en la victoria azteca.


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

De méxico sólo me gusta la camiseta. Siempre son una banda


----------



## qbit (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## qbit (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

*Que majete Edgardo*


----------



## berber (26 Nov 2022)

Bueno pues el mundial por lo pronto ya nos ha regalado un partidazo de treintadosavos. Los dos se lo juegan todo. Lo que vi de México con Polonia me gustó, equipo muy eléctrico y que aguantan corriendo todo el partido.


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

*Los Mexicanos y Argentinos son enemigos por naturaleza*


----------



## Miss Andorra (26 Nov 2022)

Algun caso de repentinitis? Han apagado todas las antenas 5G?


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Vamos Mejjjjico


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Nov 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Algún enlace para ver el partido de Panchitolandia versus Boludolandia?



Pagate moviestar catalán rocoso.


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Pagate moviestar catalán rocoso.



hay krisis


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Al final Griezmann desequilibra el partido a favor de los franchutes, con un centro artístico al muslamen de bembapieses.
> 
> Arte tranquilo del principito



Pues no te quito la razón pero fíjate tú qué en el pupas es totalmente distinto y no juega con tanta alegría como lo suele hacer en la selección francesa.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Nov 2022)

El estadio a vista de pájaro en el Argentina vs México me da la impresión que tiene forma de ojo que todo lo ve de serpiente.Me dió esa impresión ehh! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Himno.boludo

Como se puede estar orgulloso de un país tan mal gestionado?


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

El himno de Argentina parece un vals


----------



## TNTcl (26 Nov 2022)

El himno de Argentina es chulo, como la música de un circo..., el de Méjico es un pasodoble/tango.


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Un país con 130 millones de habitantes donde el fútbol es el deporte rey, y no ha salido uno bueno desde Hugo Sánchez


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Juega Guardado con 44 años.


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Himno.boludo
> 
> Como se puede estar orgulloso de un país tan mal gestionado?



Ni que nosotros estuviéramos cono para presumir de gestión y de gobierno, amego


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Que salga Joaquín.


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Juega Guardado con 44 años.



Titular con el Betis y 178 internacionalidades con Mexico


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> El estadio a vista de pájaro en el Argentina vs México me da la impresión que tiene forma de ojo que todo lo ve de serpiente.Me dió esa impresión ehh!
> Pozdrawiam.



Es el estadio de la final. La performace será ese día


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El himno de Argentina parece un vals



Himno de maricos para país de maricos.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (26 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> World Cup Live Stream Argentina vs Mexico - 1Stream
> 
> 
> Watch Argentina vs Mexico on 1Stream.
> ...



Pasad un enlace que funcione, que en este me sale rugby.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

*VAMOS MÉXICO *


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Nov 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pasad un enlace que funcione, que en este me sale rugby.











Argentina Live Streaming | 720pStream


Watch soccer event Argentina Live Streaming online at 720pStream. How to find soccer Argentina streams? Every game stream is here




tv.720pstream.me


----------



## tomac (26 Nov 2022)

Quiero enlace y de TV argentina para ver los lloros si pierden.


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

De Paul estropeando el juego creativo


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

Scaloni no escarmienta, otra vez De Paul y Montiel titulares...


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Nov 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Quiero enlace y de TV argentina para ver los lloros si pierden.



Eso estaría bien.

*¿ENLACE ARGENTINO?*


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Nov 2022)

Abucheos a los argentos en el estadio.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Quiero enlace y de TV argentina para ver los lloros si pierden.



Aquí los comentaristas son argentinos, y pro argentina (lo recalco para los de fuera, porque en españa hay comentaristas que van contra españa):





» Argentina vs Mexico En Vivo | Copa Mundial Qatar 2022 | J-1 | Rojadirecta


Ver Argentina vs Mexico en vivo y gratis en Rojadirecta.




www.rojadirectaenvivo.club


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Venga que empieza los trompazos como dicen los.boludos


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Un país con 130 millones de habitantes donde el fútbol es el deporte rey, y no ha salido uno bueno desde Hugo Sánchez



Y no será por favelas a la mejicana


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Eso estaría bien.
> 
> *¿ENLACE ARGENTINO?*








Argentina vs Mexico EN VIVO ONLINE


En Jeinz Macias encontrarás todo sobre el fútbol nacional e internacional, podrás seguir a los partidos de los equipos más importantes del mundo.




qa.jeinzmacias.net


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Nov 2022)

Los jugadores argentinos parecen sacados de una villa miseria.


----------



## Ritalapollera (26 Nov 2022)

Ya están con el teatro los putos argentinos 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TNTcl (26 Nov 2022)

Un catalán en la cima del mundo


El barcelonés Felix Sánchez Bas ha conseguido pilotar a la selección de Catar hasta la cita culminante del Mundial




www.sport.es





El enlace...

de nada.


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

El acento de los boludos es el único de latinoamérica soportable


----------



## Elsexy (26 Nov 2022)

Alguien sabe de un enlace para verlo????


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

Me parece que vamos a disfrutar pero bien, va haber hostias hasta para el apuntador.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Nov 2022)

Joder, vaya puta mierda de deporte es el fútbol. Diez minutos y no ha pasado NADA. Con razón no triunfa en USA. Esto sin tradición no llama a nadie. Y patético córner de los mexicanos.


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

Elsexy dijo:


> Alguien sabe de un enlace para verlo????



Si subes un poco arriba hay como 5, no seas vago amego


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Nov 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pasad un enlace que funcione, que en este me sale rugby.


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Ni que nosotros estuviéramos cono para presumir de gestión y de gobierno, amego



Me Vas a comparar el legado historico y cultural de España con el de Argentina ??

De eso es de lo que hay que estar orgulloso.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Los enanos a balón parado son muy peligrosos


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Bven jilo el de tuiter


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Me Vas a comparar el legado historico y cultural de España con el de Argentina ??
> 
> De eso es de lo que hay que estar orgulloso.



Que le jodan a España.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Nov 2022)

El portero de México va vestido de español.


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Me Vas a comparar el legado historico y cultural de España con el de Argentina ??
> 
> De eso es de lo que hay que estar orgulloso.



No podemos estar siempre viviendo del pasado


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> El portero de México va vestido de español.



De Dragón de Cuera


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> El acento de los boludos es el único de latinoamérica soportable



Para mi el mejor es de ka clase media alta de Colombia 

Argentino?? Si son italianos hablando castellano viejuno


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> No podemos estar siempre viviendo del pasado



España es un país que gusta e interesa allende los mares y pirineos

Argentina solo se a conoce por Maradona

Taluec


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Ooleee


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Veis como México son más de la madre patria???


----------



## Smurf (26 Nov 2022)

Zzzzzzz.....


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

Que Diós les coja confesados a los boludos cuando caigan en manos de Francia ... podemos estar ante otro correctivo como recibieron en Sudáfrica 2010


----------



## Smurf (26 Nov 2022)

Mucho hype y poco nivel


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

A de Paul le corta el pase hasta el árbitro


----------



## qbit (26 Nov 2022)

El mundial une los países, decía Kun Agujero (y eso que es argentino). Sí, ya lo vemos entre Argentina y Méjico.


----------



## Smurf (26 Nov 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Algún enlace para ver el partido de Panchitolandia versus Boludolandia?



Menudo morbozo eres, te importa una mierda el fútbol pero quieres ver a los sudacas matarse y que eliminen a Argentina


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Tengo un pijama parecido a lo del memo


----------



## Octubrista (26 Nov 2022)

Por aquí hay muchos enlaces:






SoccerStreams.net - The official reddit soccer streams


Soccer Streams is the official replacement for reddit soccer streams, The best quality soccer streaming links available for all leagues and world Cup football streams!




worldcup.soccerstreams.net


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Argentina es una puta banda,

los pilla una selección seria y los arrasa.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Veis como México son más de la madre patria???



Nos odian por igual, yo creo que los hermanos cobrisos que menos nos odian son los dominicanos y los peruanos.


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> España es un país que gusta e interesa allende los mares y pirineos
> 
> Argentina solo se a conoce por Maradona
> 
> Taluec



Claro que gusta y claro que interesa, porque tiene una historia apasionante y buena calidad de vida, pero eso no quita que sea un desastre y ni una décima parte de lo que fue. Si en el norte de europa cagan para nosotros


----------



## cebollo (26 Nov 2022)

Yo quiero que en ese grupo se clasifiquen Polonia y Arabia Saudi.


----------



## pippinodicapri (26 Nov 2022)

Me da igual quién gane, pero que eliminen a los dos; a los comechiles y a los atorrantes del cono sur


----------



## Smurf (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Nos odian por igual, yo creo que los hermanos cobrisos que menos nos odian son los dominicanos y los peruanos.



Es mutuo, me dan asco todos los hispanoamericanos, especialmente los mejicanos y argentinos.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Soccer WorldCup | Argentina Vs Mexico Stream Online


Watch Free live streaming of Argentina Vs Mexico. Sports event Argentina Vs Mexico live online video streaming for free to watch.




soccerworldcup.me





Con comentarios en wey, como tiene que ser hoy


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

De Paul pasando a los de verde ahora...


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Claro que gusta y claro que interesa, porque tiene una historia apasionante y buena calidad de vida, pero eso no quita que sea un desastre y ni una décima parte de lo que fue. Si en *el norte de europa cagan para nosotros*



Siempre que escucho esto , siempre es lo mismo , gente que no conoce bien lo que se cuece allí arriba. Pero vamos, no vamos a discutir estas historias, solo quédate con algo que dice el sabio refranero español "no es oro todo lo que reluce".


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Nos odian por igual, yo creo que los hermanos cobrisos que menos nos odian son los dominicanos y los peruanos.



Pero México si mantiene más tradiciónes de la madre patria, como el toreo 

Argentina con toda su inmigración italiana y hasta ruso-judia, es la menos "hispana de todas"


----------



## Octubrista (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Argentina es una puta banda,
> 
> los pilla una selección seria y los arrasa.



Sólo un tipo como Simeone podría poner orden, otro tema sería el fútbol que hicieran con Simeone.

Pero pienso que a la Argentina con Messi se le pasó lo de los Mundiales en la final que perdieron contra Alemania.
Eran inferiores, pero compitieron y tuvieron su "chance".


----------



## tomac (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Siempre que escucho esto , siempre es lo mismo , gente que no conoce bien lo que se cuece allí arriba. Pero vamos, no vamos a discutir estas historias, solo quédate con algo que dice el sabio refranero español "no es oro todo lo que reluce".



Hoy he visto en Alimaña (vivo.en Suiza pero voy a comprar alli).a.una cajera que tendría 70 años totalmente derroida...

Volvamos al fútbol 

Mejico está con empaque


----------



## Smurf (26 Nov 2022)

Me aburroooo... 

Todos sabemos que Argentina acaba clasificándose, es triste pero es así. 

A ver si hay suerte y se van a tomar por culo el país más odiado y asqueroso del mundo.

Narcos descuartizadores comecorazones vs argentinos, nunca nada dio más asco.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Nov 2022)

Argentina son unos negaos.


----------



## tomac (26 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Me aburroooo...
> 
> Todos sabemos que Argentina acaba clasificándose, es triste pero es así.
> 
> ...




Mas grande será la caída


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Nov 2022)

Y MeJico unos cerdos.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (26 Nov 2022)

me incorporo
se han fostiao ya?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Nov 2022)

Huele a victoria de Argentina , México tiene que presionar más.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> me incorporo
> se han fostiao ya?



Sólo 1 tarjetita por algo menor


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pero México si mantiene más tradiciónes de la madre patria, como el toreo
> 
> Argentina con toda su inmigración italiana y hasta ruso-judia, es la menos "hispana de todas"



Argentina es igual de española que México,

otra cosa es que sean tan subnormales de creerse italianos,

de la última lista publicada de 31 jugadores por Scaloni pre mundial (ahora de 26 no lo calculé),
20 son apellidos españoles
7 son apellidos italianos
4 son apellidos de otros orígenes.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (26 Nov 2022)

Teniendo a Foyth saca al paquete de montiel


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Siempre que escucho esto , siempre es lo mismo , gente que no conoce bien lo que se cuece allí arriba. Pero vamos, no vamos a discutir estas historias, solo quédate con algo que dice el sabio refranero español "no es oro todo lo que reluce".



Si desgraciadamente he vivido en la parte flamenca de Bélgica, una zona que nos tiene mucho asco y desprecio a los españoles (entre otras cosas por cataluña), y su estilo de vida da puto asco, su comida da puto asco, su cultura da puto asco y su clima da puto asco, pero por desconocimiento y estereotipos nos desprecian muchísimo a los del sur de europa.

Con esto quiero dejar claro que prefiero vivir con un sueldo más bajo en Españita que ser un puto sudoroso que fríe la carne en mantequilla y cena a las 6.


----------



## cebollo (26 Nov 2022)

Lo único parecido a un centrocampista decente que tiene Argentina es LoCelso y se lesionó poco antes del Mundial. No sé qué pasó con Banega. 

El De Paul ése pierde 5 balones de cada 3 que toca.


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Y MeJico unos cerdos.



Raro porque su país es bien tranquilo y tal


----------



## Charlatan (26 Nov 2022)

TENGO EL PECHO FRIO..........


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> me incorporo
> se han fostiao ya?



Mexico está dando patadas como locos.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Nov 2022)

Eso no es amarilla?


----------



## tomac (26 Nov 2022)

El técnico es Scaloni? tremendo pechofrio que no vive ni en Argentina.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El De Paul ése pierde 5 balones de cada 3 que toca.



Lo fichó Rompetechos para el Atleti


----------



## qbit (26 Nov 2022)

Joer, es verdad. No entendía lo que dijo otro forero de que el portero mejicano va vestido de España. Ahora sí. El mayor troleo que recuerdo en un portero.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Si desgraciadamente he vivido en la parte flamenca de Bélgica, una zona que nos tiene mucho asco y desprecio a los españoles (entre otras cosas por cataluña), y su estilo de vida da puto asco, su comida da puto asco, su cultura da puto asco y su clima da puto asco, pero por desconocimiento y estereotipos nos desprecian muchísimo a los del sur de europa.
> 
> Con esto quiero dejar claro que prefiero vivir con un sueldo más bajo en Españita que ser un puto sudoroso que fríe la carne en mantequilla y cena a las 6.



Amen


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Buen homenaje de Ochoa a España.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Vamos cabrones


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Messi andando...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Claro que gusta y claro que interesa, porque tiene una historia apasionante y buena calidad de vida, pero eso no quita que sea un desastre y ni una décima parte de lo que fue. Si en el norte de europa cagan para nosotros



Bueno, bueno, el norte tampoco es el paraíso que muchos buscavidas que se fueron a fregar platos te cuentan.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Nov 2022)

Media hora y no he visto nada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Messi andando...



Lo que lleva haciendo 10 años


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

Los argentinos a 55 min de hacer el ridículo y juegan como si fuesen primeros de grupo


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Nov 2022)

No toca a de Paul


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Nov 2022)

mea burro


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Patada en la cara


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

¿Qué clase de portero retrasado despeja de pvños asín  ?


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Buenas hostias se están dando


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Gran defensa de México


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Buena patada ninja


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Buen homenaje de Ochoa a España.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1273764



Selección Paco dónde las haya


----------



## Th89 (26 Nov 2022)

La única oportunidad que le veo a Hambrentina es que aparezca Di María en una jugada de las suyas, y con 288 años que tiene, jodido.

Menuda banda, y estos llevaban 30 y pico partidos sin perder?


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (26 Nov 2022)

Argentina no juega a nada


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Pues tiene pinta de 1-0 Paco en jugada aislada y si llega. Lo que pasa que Argentina está mucho más obligada.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Están pechofrioando a tope los argentos.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (26 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Messi andando...



Ese es el problema de Argentina y fue el problema del Barcelona los ultimos años.

Como la "obligacion" de todo el equipo es buscar y darle el balon al Messi, si este juega andando los demas tambien.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Nov 2022)

Mejico presionando suave arriba y Argentina incapaz de hacer algo.


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

De Paul es veneno


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1273768
> Ver archivo adjunto 1273769



Como un guante Le quedan las mallas


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, el norte tampoco es el paraíso que muchos buscavidas que se fueron a fregar platos te cuentan.



Si el norte da asco, pero tienen una imagen estereotipada de España que solo demuestra lo paletos e ignorantes que son. Uno me dijo que una vez fue a Madrid en invierno y que alucinó con que hiciera frío y que la zona de la Castellana le dejó sorprendido porque parecía “primermundista”.  Me dieron ganas de soltarle una hostia a tiempo al comepatatas


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues tiene pinta de 1-0 Paco en jugada aislada y si llega. Lo que pasa que Argentina está mucho más obligada.



Yo creo que aquí ya nadie está viendo el partido por el resvltado


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

Yo diría que a medida que pase el tiempo, ninguno de los dos va arriesgar, en especial Argentina, un puntito, y a la épica contra Polonia como con Nigeria en Rusia.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yo creo que aquí ya nadie está viendo el partido por el resvltado



Pues es malo con avaricia.


----------



## tomac (26 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Messi andando...



Tremendo sorete hijo de las remil putas. Que saquen a Kempes por Messi que seguro que lo hace mejor.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> La única oportunidad que le veo a Hambrentina es que aparezca Di María en una jugada de las suyas, y con 288 años que tiene, jodido.
> 
> Menuda banda, y estos llevaban 30 y pico partidos sin perder?



El fútbol sudamericano ha bajado mucho de nivel o el europeo subió mucho, una mezcla de ambas tal vez.

Ya no hay apenas amistosos entre sudacas y europeos y eso engaña mucho, no perder 30 partidos seguidos contra selecciones americanas o asiáticas inferiores a ti defendiendo medianamente bien tampoco lo considero una proeza.


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Venga esta falta!!


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Yo diría que a medida que pase el tiempo, ninguno de los dos va arriesgar, en especial Argentina, un puntito, y a la épica contra Polonia como con Nigeria en Rusia.



Tendrían que ganar 2-0 al menos. Polonia tiene +2 y ellos tendrían -1. Y pasando 2°s para jugar contra Francia. Planazo.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Hablando de abvelos, sale Gvardado


----------



## Octubrista (26 Nov 2022)

Una pena Guardado, siempre me pareció un buen tipo, poco que ver con el lumpen típico de futbolista, parece lesionado, gran pérdida para México.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Nov 2022)

Vaya ensalada de patadas.


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Me dicen que México no ha marcado nunca de falta, y me lo creo


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Nov 2022)

Vaya mierda de tarjetas, vaya panda de nenazas. En mis tiempos se rompía hueso.


----------



## Octubrista (26 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Vaya ensalada de patadas.



No terminan ni 20 en el campo, y algún MIR de traumatología puede ganar experiencia.


----------



## HArtS (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> El fútbol sudamericano ha bajado mucho de nivel



Esta frase resume todo.

En Sudamérica seguimos sacando buenos jugadores, pero a nivel de entrenamiento y organización Europa tiene mucha ventaja sobre todo el resto del mundo.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Me dicen que México no ha marcado nunca de falta, y me lo creo



El remate ha sido la hostia eh...


----------



## Th89 (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> El fútbol sudamericano ha bajado mucho de nivel o el europeo subió mucho, una mezcla de ambas tal vez.
> 
> Ya no hay apenas amistosos entre sudacas y europeos y eso engaña mucho, no perder 30 partidos seguidos contra selecciones americanas o asiáticas inferiores a ti defendiendo medianamente bien tampoco lo considero una proeza.



No llevan 20 años sin ganar un Mundial por casualidad.


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tendrían que ganar 2-0 al menos. Polonia tiene +2 y ellos tendrían -1. Y pasando 2°s para jugar contra Francia. Planazo.



Eso les gusta, el argentino vive constantemente de la épica y del espectáculo, en su cabeza esperaran un 2-0, luego será un 2-1 y un Río de lágrimas en la plata para regocijo nuestro.


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Esta frase resume todo.
> 
> En Sudamérica seguimos sacando buenos jugadores, pero a nivel de entrenamiento y organización Europa tiene mucha ventaja sobre todo el resto del mundo.



Para algo en lo que eran buenos…


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

5' de añadido sin los goles


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Esta frase resume todo.
> 
> En Sudamérica seguimos sacando buenos jugadores, pero a nivel de entrenamiento y organización Europa tiene mucha ventaja sobre todo el resto del mundo.



En su gran mayoría juegan en Europa


----------



## HArtS (26 Nov 2022)

El pase de De Paul


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Una pena Guardado, siempre me pareció un buen tipo, poco que ver con el lumpen típico de futbolista, parece lesionado, gran pérdida para México.



Guardado es ejemplo de jugador que evoluciona con la edad,

de lateral izquierdo a extremo izquierdo jugón,

después media punta y de abuelo mediocentro con clase,

el tercer mejor jugador de la historia de México después de Hugo y Márquez.

(No hubiera desentonado en un grande).


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

en la tele mejicana dicen "fuera de lugar" (en vez de ÓRSAYC)


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> El pase de De Paul



No sé como puede ser titular, si es pésimo. A ver si se calienta y le expulsan aunque eso le haría un gran favor a la puta de Argentina.


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Esta frase resume todo.
> 
> En Sudamérica seguimos sacando buenos jugadores, pero a nivel de entrenamiento y organización Europa tiene mucha ventaja sobre todo el resto del mundo.



Europa.en fútbol es como USA en baloncesto. La champions league es la NBA del fútbol y todo dios viene a jugar a los equipos participantes 

Con la diferencia que somos muchos paises. Pero no dudo que California, Texas o Indiana tendrían selecciones muy competitivas...


----------



## cebollo (26 Nov 2022)

Cualquier centrocampista suplente de España sería titular en Argentina. Fabián y Ceballos también.

Lautaro es mejor que Morata, eso sí.


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

La defensa de México muy sólida y robusta. Vamos a ver que pasa en la 2 parte.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Resumen de la primera parte, plis... He estado ausente...

Me incorporo a la transmisión a partir de ya....


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Jugándose los octavos y no están pudiendo con el segundo de la concacaf


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Los argentinos a 55 min de hacer el ridículo y juegan como si fuesen primeros de grupo



Tendrían que ganarle de dos goles a los lapones en la 3a.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Resumen de la primera parte, plis... He estado ausente...
> 
> Me incorporo a la transmisión a partir de ya....



una chapa, básicamente
ah, y muchas faltas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Jugándose los octavos y no están pudiendo con el segundo de la concacaf



La gran favorita.


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> No llevan 20 años sin ganar un Mundial por casualidad.



Brasil 2002..
No lo.habia pensado

Y con estrellas a full


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Cualquier centrocampista suplente de España sería titular en Argentina. Fabián y Ceballos también.
> 
> Lautaro es mejor que Morata, eso sí.



Argentina es la selección más sobrevalorada del torneo, llevo meses escuchando a los gurús Paco de Mierda diciendo que las grandes favoritas son Argentina y Brasil.


----------



## El Juani (26 Nov 2022)

Tampoco he podido verlo. He estado en La Rosaleda y acabo de llegar a casa. Qué tal los boludos.


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Resumen de la primera parte, plis... He estado ausente...
> 
> Me incorporo a la transmisión a partir de ya....



México controlando el partido, Argentina muy poca cosa, increíble como puede ser De Paul titular . Si México tuviera a Chicharito o Carlos Vela, si podíamos ver algún zarpazo azteca.


----------



## HArtS (26 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Brasil 2002..
> No lo.habia pensado
> 
> Y con estrellas a full



Eso mismo digo yo.

Hace 20 años que ninguna selección sudamericana es competitiva en un mundial.

Aunque en Sudamérica alegan que eso es porque clasifican "pocas" selecciones de Conmebol.


----------



## Zarpa (26 Nov 2022)

1-México
2-Argentina
3-Polonia
4-Arabia
Ya veréis


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> una chapa, básicamente
> ah, y muchas faltas



Gracias...

Lo previsto... Vamos...


----------



## sinosuke (26 Nov 2022)

Ojalá perdiesen los dos......



.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (26 Nov 2022)

Vamos, Argentina a 45 minutos de quedar fuera.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Nov 2022)

Coñazo infumable.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Resumen de la primera parte, plis... He estado ausente...
> 
> Me incorporo a la transmisión a partir de ya....



Primer remate de Argentina en el minuto 40, Lautaro de cabeza , alto.


----------



## HArtS (26 Nov 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Vamos, Argentina a 45 minutos de quedar fuera.



Si empatan no quedan afuera, basta que en la última fecha ganen a Polonia y pasarían de grupo.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Argentina es la selección más sobrevalorada del torneo, llevo meses escuchando a los gurús Paco de Mierda diciendo que las grandes favoritas son Argentina y Brasil.



Venía de 36 partidos sin perder, solo diez de ellos amistosos.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Eso mismo digo yo.
> 
> Hace 20 años que ninguna selección sudamericana es competitiva en un mundial.
> 
> Aunque en Sudamérica alegan que eso es porque clasifican "pocas" selecciones de Conmebol.



En el 2014 argentina no lo hizo del todo mal, en la final tanto messi como higuaín tuvieron alguna clarísima.

Se cargó a Suiza, Bélgica y Holanda hasta la final.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (26 Nov 2022)

Si quedan empate se la juegan en la última jornada


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Si empatan no quedan afuera, basta que en la última fecha ganen a Polonia y pasarían de grupo.



No vale con ganar, tienen que meterle caña y que Arabia no gane a México.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Si empatan no quedan afuera, basta que en la última fecha ganen a Polonia y pasarían de grupo.



no si mexico gana a arabia saudi


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Si empatan no quedan afuera, basta que en la última fecha ganen a Polonia y pasarían de grupo.



Y cuando tampoco le ganen a Polonia, bastará con que vuelvan a intentarlo dentro de cuatro años.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Nov 2022)

Y porque tenemos a alemania en el mismo grupo si ambos se clasificaron PRIMEROS de sus grupos?


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Y esta banda es la que ponían en el mundo como "favorita",

como para fiarse de los "analistas deportivos".

* Maldini calvo hijodeputa


----------



## Octubrista (26 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Eso mismo digo yo.
> 
> Hace 20 años que ninguna selección sudamericana es competitiva en un mundial.
> 
> Aunque en Sudamérica alegan que eso es porque clasifican "pocas" selecciones de Conmebol.



Hace años los jugadores latinoamericanos que jugaban en Europa todos eran top, hoy hay tantos en todas las categorías que no se saben ni de dónde vienen, muchos son suplentes toda su trayectoria en Europa.

Luego los vemos en sus selecciones nacionales y nos explicamos porqué esas selecciones no dan el nivel.

Puedo entender que se eche mano de veteranos si no hay relevo, pero países como Argentina, Uruguay, etc, deberían de dar oportunidad a nuevas generaciones, como hace Ecuador.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Venía de 36 partidos sin perder, solo diez de ellos amistosos.



Y solo dos contra selecciones Europeas, eso engaña un poco, que tiene mérito, por supuesto, pero tampoco es para decir que son claros favoritos a ganar un mundial.


----------



## Zarpa (26 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y porque tenemos a alemania en el mismo grupo si ambos se clasificaron PRIMEROS de sus grupos?



Catar desplazó a alemania del bombo 1 por ELA


----------



## Smurf (26 Nov 2022)

No sé si he comentado ya el asco que me dan Argentina y Méjico.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Si empatan no quedan afuera, basta que en la última fecha ganen a Polonia y pasarían de grupo.



Argentina tiene -1 y Laponia +2. Tienen que ganar de 2 tanto si gana Mexico como si gana Arabia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Y solo dos contra selecciones Europeas, eso engaña un poco, que tiene mérito, por supuesto, pero tampoco es para decir que son claros favoritos a ganar un mundial.



Y uno de ellos contra una Italia que ni está en el mundial.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y porque tenemos a alemania en el mismo grupo si ambos se clasificaron PRIMEROS de sus grupos?



Por ranking FIFA


----------



## JAGGER (26 Nov 2022)

Un desastre Argentina.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Hace años los jugadores latinoamericanos que jugaban en Europa todos eran top, hoy hay tantos en todas las categorías que no se saben ni de dónde vienen, muchos son suplentes toda su trayectoria en Europa.
> 
> Luego los vemos en sus selecciones nacionales y nos explicamos porqué esas selecciones no dan el nivel.
> 
> Puedo entender que se eche mano de veteranos si no hay relevo, pero países como Argentina, Uruguay, etc, deberían de dar oportunidad a nuevas generaciones, como hace Ecuador.



Pero si Argentina está esperanzada en Garnacho,

lo ven como su futura estrella,

un español, que ha jugado en las categorías inferiores de España y nadie sabe quién es,

eso es un ejemplo del nivel actual del fútbol argentino.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> No vale con ganar, tienen que meterle caña y que Arabia no gane a México.



Y que Mexico no gane, que se pondría con 5 puntos. Y en ambos casos tienen que ganar de 2 a Laponia.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Y esta banda es la que ponían en el mundo como "favorita",
> 
> como para fiarse de los "analistas deportivos".
> 
> * Maldini calvo hijodeputa



Lo hacen por quedar bien con sus amiguis argentos y porque si les subes las expectativas luego puedes rajar a tope cuando se la pegan.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Nov 2022)

De los equipos no clasicos, ¿cual podria ganar el torneo?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

Si Méjico tuviese un poco de pólvora arriba ganaban de calle.


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Uy uy


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Nov 2022)

Pero que malos son los mexicanos , joder!!


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Es que la velocidad de juego de Argentina es lamentable. Asi solo te queda una jugada individual o a balón parado. No vas a generar casi nada.


----------



## HArtS (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Pero si Argentina está esperanzada en Garnacho,
> 
> lo ven como su futura estrella



No. Los argentinos ven como futura estrella a Julián Álvarez, el del City.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

porque mexico es una banda, si no ya irían 0-2


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Ya faltaba la faltita para Me$$i


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Nahhhhh


----------



## HArtS (26 Nov 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Pero que malos son los mexicanos , joder!!



Hombre, por algo en Concacaf México no pudo ni siquiera marcar goles a EEUU, Canadá y Costa Rica (sí, la misma a la que España le metió 7).


----------



## Zarpa (26 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> No. Los argentinos ven como futura estrella a Julián Álvarez, el del City.



Bien que lo tienen chupando banquillo


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> No. Los argentinos ven como futura estrella a Julián Álvarez, el del City.



Si, pero a Garnacho los están inflando mucho.


----------



## Smurf (26 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> De los equipos no clasicos, ¿cual podria ganar el torneo?



Portugal o Bélgica, pero complicao. Esto será Brasil, Francia y a ver si España o Alemania.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

No roza ni el aro. Seguimos.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Y solo dos contra selecciones Europeas, eso engaña un poco, que tiene mérito, por supuesto, pero tampoco es para decir que son claros favoritos a ganar un mundial.



No da para favoritos indiscutibles pero para selección a la que tener bastante respeto sí. Las eliminatorias Sudamericanas son fuertes, tiene mérito. Súmale una Copa América invictos el año pasado. 

*Los 36 partidos invictos de la era Scaloni:*
*Copa América 2019:* Argentina 2 -1 Chile (partido por el tercer puesto).

*Amistosos: *Chile 0-0 Argentina; Argentina 4-0 México; Alemania 2-2 Argentina; Ecuador 1-6 Argentina; Brasil 0-1 Argentina; Argentina 2-2 Uruguay; Argentina 5-0 Estonia; Argentina 3-0 Honduras; Argentina 3-0 Jamaica; Argentina 5-0 Emiratos Árabes.

*Eliminatorias Sudamericanas rumbo al Mundial de Qatar 2022:* Argentina 1-0 Ecuador; Bolivia 1-2 Argentina; Argentina 1-1 Paraguay; Perú 0-2 Argentina; Argentina 1-1 Chile; Colombia 2-2 Argentina; Venezuela 1-3 Argentina, Argentina 3-0 Bolivia; Paraguay 0-0 Argentina; Argentina 3-0 Uruguay; Argentina 1-0 Perú; Uruguay 0-1 Argentina; Argentina 0-0 Brasil; Chile 0-1 Argentina; Argentina 1-0 Colombia; Argentina 3-0 Venezuela; Ecuador 1-1 Argentina.

*Copa América 2021:* Argentina 1-1 Chile; Argentina 1-0 Uruguay; Argentina 1-0 Paraguay; Argentina 4-1 Bolivia; Argentina 3-0 Ecuador; Argentina 1(3) - 1(2) Colombia; Brasil 0-1 Argentina.

*Finalíssima 2022:* Italia 0-3 Argentina.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> De los equipos no clasicos, ¿cual podria ganar el torneo?



España.


----------



## Smurf (26 Nov 2022)

Mensi ya no mete ni un tiro libre desde el centro... está acabado.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> De los equipos no clasicos, ¿cual podria ganar el torneo?



Bélgica con el seboso


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Nov 2022)

Tanto Var

Y pita falta cuando se ha hecho la zancadilla él mismo


----------



## Vikingo2016 (26 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Yo diría que a medida que pase el tiempo, ninguno de los dos va arriesgar, en especial Argentina, un puntito, y a la épica contra Polonia como con Nigeria en Rusia.



Esperan la ayuda de FIFA.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> De los equipos no clasicos, ¿cual podria ganar el torneo?



USA podría liarla,

no lo hacen mal.

Sería una gran sorpresa.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y que Mexico no gane, que se pondría con 5 puntos. Y en ambos casos tienen que ganar de 2 a Laponia.



Básicamente necesitaría un empate de Arabia y México sí o sí.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> De los equipos no clasicos, ¿cual podria ganar el torneo?



Japón vienen de ganar a Alemania.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> España.



se supone que "no clásicos" es los que nunca hayan ganado un mundial, ¿no, @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos ?


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Méjico no le va a ganar a Arabia.

Porque es imposible que le metan un gol a nadie.


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> México controlando el partido, Argentina muy poca cosa, increíble como puede ser De Paul titular . Si México tuviera a Chicharito o Carlos Vela, si podíamos ver algún zarpazo azteca.



Les hace falta un Chicharito y alguién que le meta pases claro, porque sólo con Chicharrito no ganas


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

México ganando la partida táctica


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

El partido es una puta mierda....


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Eso mismo digo yo.
> 
> Hace 20 años que ninguna selección sudamericana es competitiva en un mundial.
> 
> Aunque en Sudamérica alegan que eso es porque clasifican "pocas" selecciones de Conmebol.



Uruguay en 2010


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Nov 2022)

Huele a cerocero a kilómetros


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> se supone que "no clásicos" es los que nunca hayan ganado un mundial, ¿no, @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos ?



Entonces solo Bélgica.

Pero bueno, yo no considero a España un "clásico" de los Mundiales. Fuera del mundial del 2010 nunca hicimos nada reseñable, ni un mísero tercer puesto.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

madre mía Messi acabadísimo


----------



## HArtS (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Fuera del mundial del 2010 nunca hicimos nada reseñable, ni un mísero tercer puesto.



Cuarto puesto en 1950.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Huele a cerocero a kilómetros



Hombre... Argentina ha de apretar sí o sí... Méjico va a tener sus opciones con huecos atrás... Espero..


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Entonces solo Bélgica.
> 
> Pero bueno, yo no considero a España un "clásico" de los Mundiales. Fuera del mundial del 2010 nunca hicimos nada reseñable, ni un mísero tercer puesto.



España si es un clásico en los mundiales.


----------



## Octubrista (26 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> madre mía Messi acabadísimo



Además de años, puede estar lesionado.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Entonces solo Bélgica.
> 
> Pero bueno, yo no considero a España un "clásico" de los Mundiales. Fuera del mundial del 2010 nunca hicimos nada reseñable, ni un mísero tercer puesto.



Inglaterra tiene el mismo palmarés que España y si se le considera.

España no está ni de coña en primera linea, pero ha jugado casi siempre, aunque solo haya llegado a puestos de honor 2 veces.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Mexico lo está fiando todo al último partido.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Entonces solo Bélgica.
> 
> Pero bueno, yo no considero a España un "clásico" de los Mundiales. Fuera del mundial del 2010 nunca hicimos nada reseñable, ni un mísero tercer puesto.



Cuartos en el 50 y dos atracazos en 94 y 02 que nos hubieran colocado en semis. 
Pero vamos, mejor lo de España con un título que ser un clásico como holanda y palmar 3 finales.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Cuarto puesto en 1950.



Y un nearthental ibérico le ganó a un dinosaurio


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Huele a cerocero a kilómetros



Ni siquiera llegan al área a bvscar el penaltito


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

a mi me goele a 1-0 de los boludos en el último minuto, a lo real madric de la épica...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> El plan es empatar para luego ganar cada uno el último partido y así pasan los dos.
> 
> Pillaros una peli mejor...



A Mexico le vale. Los boludos tienen que ganar de 2.


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Si, pero a Garnacho los están inflando mucho.



Ese termina jugando con España


----------



## Zarpa (26 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Y un nearthental ibérico le ganó a un dinosaurio



A Uruguay no le preocupa eso para ponerse 4 estrellas con un par.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> madre mía Messi acabadísimo



Y eso que decían que estaba que se salía.


----------



## Ritalapollera (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Entonces solo Bélgica.
> 
> Pero bueno, yo no considero a España un "clásico" de los Mundiales. Fuera del mundial del 2010 nunca hicimos nada reseñable, ni un mísero tercer puesto.



Si no llega a ser por el escandaloso robo del 94 llegábamos a la final contra Brasil.

En Corea no sé qué habríamos hecho, pero también fue un escándalo.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Octubrista (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mexico lo está fiando todo al último partido.



Alemania también lo fío a pasar al ganar o empatar con Corea en el último Mundial, perdieron 2-0.


----------



## HArtS (26 Nov 2022)

Otro balón perdido por De Paul...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Nov 2022)

Mejico quiere el empate y Argentina es incapaz de tocar área.


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Nov 2022)

Qué partido más malo. 
Messi no da un pase bueno.
Van al ralentí. 
Igualito que el Francia - Dinamarca.. 
Solo Brasil salva el continente.


----------



## cebollo (26 Nov 2022)

Los mejicanos piensan que les vale el empate y cuentan con ganar a Arabia. Después perderán contra Arabia y dirán que Luís Miguel es el mejor. Un plan perfecto.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ese termina jugando con España



Si fuera listo eso haría,

aunque hay un montón de "extremos" jóvenes,

Oyarzabal, Ansu, Yéremi, Nico, Bryan Gil, Ferrán, Olmo, etc.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

No podía ser otro


----------



## El Juani (26 Nov 2022)

Leo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Mejico muertos de hambre


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Buen homenaje de Ochoa a España.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1273764



Deberían volver a llevar las medias negras


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Nov 2022)

Patéticos México dependiendo completamente de la esperanza del contraataque que esperan lograr cuando Argentina esté desesperada allá por el minuto 80. Ojalá les metan un gol antes.


----------



## Th89 (26 Nov 2022)

Puta hormona, vaya mierda de sábado se está quedando


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2022)

gol de Messi


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Y esta banda es la que ponían en el mundo como "favorita",
> 
> como para fiarse de los "analistas deportivos".
> 
> * Maldini calvo hijodeputa


----------



## El Juani (26 Nov 2022)

Estaba solito en la corona del área. Fallo gordo de los mexicanos


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Cuarto puesto en 1950.



Joder bueno y tercero fue suecia.  

Para mi los clásicos son.

Alemania, Italia, Argentina, Brasil, Uruguay y Francia.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> madre mía Messi acabadísimo



Pues pilla sitio para cuando Messi vuelva al Barça cobrando lo "ahorrado" con la marcha de los cuatro capitanes


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Nov 2022)

Messi. Nada más.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Golazo de Messi


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Nov 2022)

Era cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Muy buen gol de la nada, no podía ser de otra manera, visto lo visto.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (26 Nov 2022)

Entra la Araña. Que tiemble México @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Huele a cerocero a kilómetros



que dios te conserve la vista porque el olfato lo tienes perdido para siempre


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

Marcó el enano


----------



## Ritalapollera (26 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Inglaterra tiene el mismo palmarés que España y si se le considera.
> 
> España no está ni de coña en primera linea, pero ha jugado casi siempre, aunque solo haya llegado a puestos de honor 2 veces.



Peor incluso!! Además a nosotros no nos regalaron nuestro mundial.

Es increíble el puto complejo de los SUBNORMALES follaanglos.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antiparticula (26 Nov 2022)

A mexico le pasa lo que a españa cuando no pasaba de cuartos.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Bueno y se acabó el partido.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (26 Nov 2022)

joder


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Entonces solo Bélgica.
> 
> Pero bueno, yo no considero a España un "clásico" de los Mundiales. Fuera del mundial del 2010 nunca hicimos nada reseñable, ni un mísero tercer puesto.



Cuarto puesto en 1950


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

Que mierda, al final , se salva del rídiculo y por ende de ser aplastada por Francia.


----------



## Gorrión (26 Nov 2022)

Pero que portero es ese?


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

El otro día tambien se pvsieron por delante los bolvdos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Esto es lo que pasa cuando sales a empatar.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Nov 2022)

Ha entrado la Araña y ha revolucionado el partido

@Obiwanchernobil


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

mierda


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Nov 2022)

mexico siempre se pone como favorita y son unos conos


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Inglaterra tiene el mismo palmarés que España y si se le considera.
> 
> España no está ni de coña en primera linea, pero ha jugado casi siempre, aunque solo haya llegado a puestos de honor 2 veces.



A los anglos no los considero clásicos, antes irían España y Holanda.


----------



## Octubrista (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Golazo de Messi



Tanto como golazo...


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (26 Nov 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Messi no da un pase bueno.



Messi da pases a la red


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Los mejicanos piensan que les vale el empate y cuentan con ganar a Arabia. Después perderán contra Arabia y dirán que Luís Miguel es el mejor. Un plan perfecto.



Goleando a Arabia les puede valer incluso perdiendo


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Bueno México parece que sabe atacar al menos.


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Nov 2022)

Es un golazo, de la nada al todo. 
Queda mucho partido aún.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (26 Nov 2022)

Ochoa se la comió


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Nov 2022)

Jajaja, cómo corren ahora los mexicanos. ¡Que se jodan!

Muerte al futbol defensivo, excepto al de entradas con los tacos a la altura de las rodillas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Argentina gana seguro



yalodeciayoismo


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

El subnormal del comentarista dice que este resultado deja fuera a México,

si ganan a Arabia Saudí y Polonia gana a Argentina quien queda fuera es Argentina,

menudo sucnor.


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> A los anglos no los considero clásicos, antes irían España y Holanda.



Con eso de que “inventaron el fútbol” se han hecho su hueco


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Tanto como golazo...



Ajvstadísimo al palo ¿cuántos has metido en vidac así?


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Goleando a Arabia les puede valer incluso perdiendo



Ganan a Arabia, Argentina no gana y... pasan. La jornada 3 va a ser brvtal.


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

Vamos mejico joder yo confiaba en ti


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Los mejicanos están acomplejados con los argentinos


----------



## 11kjuan (26 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Los mejicanos piensan que les vale el empate y cuentan con ganar a Arabia. Después perderán contra Arabia y dirán que Luís Miguel es el mejor. Un plan perfecto.



Es que Luis Miguel es el mejor. Eso no se discute.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> A los anglos no los considero clásicos, antes irían España y Holanda.



mismo palmares'?.....
tenemos 3 eurocopas 1 mundial 1 oro olimpico


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ganan a Arabia, Argentina no gana y... pasan. La jornada 3 va a ser brvtal.



Goleando a Arabia no tienen ni que mirar qué pasa en el otro partido


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

Bueno kamaradens , miremos el lado positivo de todo esto, otra vez van a volver a envalentonarse y verse campeones, dirán cheee, lo de Arabia es un entrenamiento... bla bla , para luego pummmm eliminada por Dinamarca.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Nov 2022)

Los mejicanos no tienen nada. Es digno de estudio que en un pais donde el futbol es primer deporte, los mejicanos nunca pinten nada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ha entrado la Araña y ha revolucionado el partido
> 
> @Obiwanchernobil




Estoy de rociadas y muy a mi pesar no puedo ver el encuentro, de que ha marcado argentina....
Araña y el Cabrales están llamados a ser los dominadores del fútbol mundial la próxima decada


----------



## Feriri88 (26 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Es que Luis Miguel es el mejor. Eso no se discute.




Luis Miguel es hijo de español e italiana nacido en Puerto Rico y criado en Cádiz


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Lautaro parece un puto maricón con el flequillo planchado y las cejas depiladas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Nov 2022)

no estoy viendo a los boludos. k asen, juegan a algo, aburren o k asen?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El subnormal del comentarista dice que este resultado deja fuera a México,
> 
> si ganan a Arabia Saudí y Polonia gana a Argentina quien queda fuera es Argentina,
> 
> menudo sucnor.



Goleando a Arabia les da igual lo que hagan lapones y boludos


----------



## 11kjuan (26 Nov 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Luis Miguel es hijo de español e italiana nacido en Puerto Rico y criado en Cádiz



Eso díselo a su DNI.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Goleando a Arabia les da igual lo que hagan lapones y boludos



Es verdad, no lo pensé


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> A Uruguay no le preocupa eso para ponerse 4 estrellas con un par.



2 de las estrellas las ganó en los despachos de FIFA:

Reclamaron que ganaron la medalla de oro en las 2 olimpiadas antes del primer mundial de la FIFA, y que se deberían considerar como mundiales ya que esos 2 torneos olimpicos estaban organizados y dirigidos por la FIFA.

la reclamación prosperó y la FIFA les permitió llevar 4 estrellas en el escudo en lugar de las 2 que ganaron en los mundiales de 1930 y 1950


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Chichimango (26 Nov 2022)

Argentina tiene una crack ya en la rampa de salida, que es Messi. México no tiene nada, mucha raza y mucha testiculina pero para enchufar goles o jugar un poco al fútbol, nada de nada.


----------



## Ritalapollera (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El subnormal del comentarista dice que este resultado deja fuera a México,
> 
> si ganan a Arabia Saudí y Polonia gana a Argentina quien queda fuera es Argentina,
> 
> menudo sucnor.



Incluso empatando argentina se podría quedar fuera y que pase México. Son de letras, no les pidas más...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Si fuera listo eso haría,
> 
> aunque hay un montón de "extremos" jóvenes,
> 
> Oyarzabal, Ansu, Yéremi, Nico, Bryan Gil, Ferrán, Olmo, etc.



pero Garnacho tiene bastante gol, al menos en el United


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> mismo palmares'?.....
> tenemos 3 eurocopas 1 mundial 1 oro olimpico



Sí, pero hablamos del mundial, para mi España no es un clásico porque solo destacó en el único que ganó.


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> 2 de las estrellas las ganó en los despachos de FIFA:
> 
> Reclamaron que ganaron la medalla de oro en las 2 olimpiadas antes del primer mundial de la FIFA, y que se deberían considerar como mundiales ya que esos 2 torneos olimpicos estaban organizados y dirigidos por la FIFA.
> 
> la reclamación prosperó y la FIFA les permitió llevar 4 estrellas en el escudo en lugar de las 2 que ganaron en los mundiales de 1930 y 1950



Esa es una actitud muy panchita... la realidad es más tozuda que llevar estrellas, cuando se ganaron con Cristo en la tribuna.


----------



## Chichimango (26 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



Vaya pelea de mierda, parece una fiesta de pijamas.


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Patéticos México dependiendo completamente de la esperanza del contraataque que esperan lograr cuando Argentina esté desesperada allá por el minuto 80. Ojalá les metan un gol antes.



Vete tomando Popper que te van a dejar el culo como un bebedero de patos, rascanalgas jajaja


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> A los anglos no los considero clásicos, antes irían España y Holanda.



Pero cuál es el criterio?
Inglaterra juega semis en 90 y 18. 

Si solo fuera por resultadismo Inglaterra debería estar.

Para mi clásicos son Alemania y Brasil. Y ninguna más.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

Con el Caca Martino no esperéis nada.


----------



## cebollo (26 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que Arabia va a ganar a Mejico.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Nov 2022)

Mejico ha bajado fisicamente, ya no presionan igual ni meten tantas patadas.


----------



## Octubrista (26 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



País ideal para conocer la cárcel, aunque seguramente no será peor a las cárceles de México o Argentina.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Los mejicanos no tienen nada. Es digno de estudio que en un pais donde el futbol es primer deporte, los mejicanos nunca pinten nada.



los mejicanos son los mejores del mundo en tacos, enchiladas, burritos etc ( los usanos hacen versiones smith de mierda de todo eso ) y en narcotráfico, no los saques de ahí


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pero cuál es el criterio?
> Inglaterra juega semis en 90 y 18.
> 
> Si solo fuera por resultadismo Inglaterra debería estar.
> ...



Los criterios son muy subjetivos para elegir los clásicos.  

Imagino que @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos se refiere como clásicos a quien ganó una copa del mundo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Nov 2022)

Los mejicanos deben tener -10 en capacidad goleadora. Ya os digo que se marchan del mundial sin marcar.


----------



## Th89 (26 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pero cuál es el criterio?
> Inglaterra juega semis en 90 y 18.
> 
> Si solo fuera por resultadismo Inglaterra debería estar.
> ...



Italia también, por Dios.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> los mejicanos son los mejores del mundo en tacos, enchiladas, burritos etc ( los usanos hacen versiones smith de mierda de todo eso ) y en narcotráfico, *no los saques de ahí*



También desmiembran y decapitan cojonudamente


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

¿ De verdad alguien ve algún tipo de favoritismo para ganar este Mundial a Argentina ???? Los boludos están haciendo un partido penosísimo contra un grupo de amigotes que se acaban de tomar unos tequilas y poco más... He visto pocos equipos tan mal colocacdos en el campo como la selección de Méjico...


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> los mejicanos son los mejores del mundo en tacos, enchiladas, burritos etc ( los usanos hacen versiones smith de mierda de todo eso ) y en narcotráfico, no los saques de ahí


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Los mejicanos deben tener -10 en capacidad goleadora. Ya os digo que se marchan del mundial sin marcar.



Ahora sale Hugo Sánchez


----------



## JAGGER (26 Nov 2022)

No hay caso, Messi sigue siendo el mejor jugador del planeta.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Nov 2022)

A veces me pregunto si Mejico tuviera negros como Ecuador, Peru, Colombia... si su seleccion seria mejor, hay algo que lo pancho no funciona en el futbol.


----------



## Rediooss (26 Nov 2022)

Vamos a tener que ser nosotros los primeros en apear del Mundial a una de las candidatas, esta visto que va a tener que ser así.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Los mejicanos deben tener -10 en capacidad goleadora. Ya os digo que se marchan del mundial sin marcar.



Ambos llevan 1 tiro a portería y el de Argentina ha sido gol...


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Los mejicanos deben tener -10 en capacidad goleadora. Ya os digo que se marchan del mundial sin marcar.



Ya lo he dicho yo tb.

Es un equipo del Tata martino. Un fulano que cuando entreno al barsa decía que lo mejor era que Messi no entrara mucho en juego para sorprender.


----------



## 11kjuan (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>



Lo de México es el infierno en la tierra.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Qué poca sangre los mexicanos joder


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> También desmiembran y decapitan cojonudamente



es que no quiero hacer sangre ( valga la redundancia ), hablo de _narcotráfico _por ser elegante


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ambos llevan 1 tiro a portería y el de Argentina ha sido gol...



No si los argentos no tienen mucho recorrido tampoco


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No hay caso, Messi sigue siendo el mejor jugador del planeta.



No trolees hombre


----------



## krako (26 Nov 2022)

Argentina ha dado bastante pena, sinceramente....cuidado que Polonia no le dé una sorpresa.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No hay caso, Messi sigue siendo el mejor jugador del planeta.



Claro, porque mete un gol desde fuera del área a un equipo mediocre.

El de Arabia Saudi el otro día hizo lo mismo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No si los argentos no tienen mucho recorrido tampoco



Si les cae Francia están muertos


----------



## El Juani (26 Nov 2022)

Messi lo que tiene una calidad incuestionable y te puede definir el partido, como ha sido el caso. Pero es que esta Argentina da verdadera grima y también la puede liar que da gusto y que le empaten o le den la vuelta. Aunque México es un equipo que propone poco arriba, es más de afianzar atrás y contención. Pero uno de los pocos desajustes que ha tenido atrás, ha sido cuando Messi ha recibido sin marca ninguna en el borde del área y encima como le gusta al 10.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Italia también, por Dios.



obligatoriamente


----------



## Th89 (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No hay caso, Messi sigue siendo el mejor jugador del planeta.



Yo le daba el Balón de Oro ya.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Venga va, un penalti inventado o algo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Yo le daba el Balón de Oro ya.



Se lo han dado por mucho menos


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Fue irse Guardado y México dejó de existir.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No hay caso, Messi sigue siendo el mejor jugador del planeta.



Desde que se inventó el fútbol el mejor jugador del mundo nunca ha sido alguien de 35 años...


----------



## Chichimango (26 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No si los argentos no tienen mucho recorrido tampoco



Tienen al enano y con eso les da para ir tirando, al menos (presumiblemente) hasta octavos. Luego ya no creo que lleguen muy lejos salvo que se les aparezcan todas las vírgenes de Catar.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Nov 2022)

krako dijo:


> Argentina ha dado bastante pena, sinceramente....cuidado que Polonia no le dé una sorpresa.



Pero si han jugado peor que los moros...


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

De Paul es un tarugo


----------



## El Juani (26 Nov 2022)

Golazo eh


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

De Paul ha hecho algo, tomemonos un chvpito por él


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Esa es una actitud muy panchita... la realidad es más tozuda que llevar estrellas, cuando se ganaron con Cristo en la tribuna.



Sí, pero lograron su objetivo y tienen el escudo lleno de estrellas

y a los que dicen que España no es un clásico que se repasen la Historia, que si no ha entrado más veces en el cuadro de honor es porque no le han dejado antideportivamente

Y una copa de mundo y un cuarto puesto no me parecen cosa de poco


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Vaya mierda de equipo Mexico.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Ahora sí.... Golazo de Enzo... y el cuate haciendo el primo defendiendo...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

Al Enzo este lo quiere el Madrit, no?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Nov 2022)

El 2º, para casa los mejicanos salvo sorpresa, se lo merecen, no ofrecen nada.


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2022)

Hale los mejicanitos ya van listos y calentitos


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (26 Nov 2022)

2-0


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

NOOOOOOOO


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ahora sí.... Golazo de Enzo... y el cuate haciendo el primo defendiendo...



No os da la sensación de ser muy bajito el portero mejicano para ser portero?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Nov 2022)

patetico mexcico


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Pues nada. La realidad la veremos el miércoles contra Polonia.

Argentina no ha hecho casi nada, pero es que México ni ha comparecido.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No os da la sensación de ser muy bajito el portero mejicano para ser portero?



ya tiene como 40 años


----------



## El Juani (26 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Tienen al enano y con eso les da para ir tirando, al menos (presumiblemente) hasta octavos. Luego ya no creo que lleguen muy lejos salvo que se les aparezcan todas las vírgenes de Catar.



Igual que el Barça tiempo atrás. Le daba para competir y Messi le salvaba los muebles. Con Argentina es un caso muy parecido.


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Golazo


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

El Mejicano medio calculando cuantas bolsas de basura necesita para despiezar y empaquetar al tata martino.


----------



## HArtS (26 Nov 2022)

Golazo de Fernández.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Al Enzo este lo quiere el Madrit, no?



Argentinos en el madrid no, ya tenemos un uruguayo, con eso basta.


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

Polonia confío en ti


----------



## TNTcl (26 Nov 2022)

Golazo.


3, 2, 1,....


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No os da la sensación de ser muy bajito el portero mejicano para ser portero?



Tambien es muy malo y eso cventa...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (26 Nov 2022)

el pelocho lamentapla


----------



## Octubrista (26 Nov 2022)

Dijo el vasco Aguirre que Ochoa ya no era el portero para México, y aunque era difícil, quizá podría haber hecho más.


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Tengo unos amigos argentinos y les he dicho que México los va a aplastar. La tía está buena, el novio es bi. Ella me ha dicho que si les gana México, me hará mamada "completa". Yo le he dicho que si gana Argentina, me dejo follar el culo. Así de grande es la confianza que tengo en la victoria azteca.



Te van a partir el culo pero bien por bocallanta jojojo


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Nov 2022)

Ha ganado el mejor , sin más que añadir.


----------



## Hamtel (26 Nov 2022)

Vaya banda los mejicanos. Siempre en la mediocridad más absoluta


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

Ahora a ver quien aguanta a los putos boludos venidos arriba


----------



## Th89 (26 Nov 2022)

Bueno, hoy se vuelven a montar sus películas y son los mejores. 

Las risas perdidas de hoy igual se multiplican por 10 en unos días.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Nov 2022)

Se la comió el memo de los cojones. 
Qué mal defendido ese gilicorner.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Argentina +1 y Arabia -1

Aquí está el tema para el primer puesto si argentina es capaz de ganarle a Polonia. Muy mal lo tienen que hacer los moros para no ganarle a Méjico.


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

Con un empate entre polacos y argentinos, sería casi hecho , siempre que Arabia no gane.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Nov 2022)

Jódete AMLO


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (26 Nov 2022)

" Fui a México y me discriminaron por ser demasiado blanco" Vinicius Jr


----------



## JAGGER (26 Nov 2022)

Gol de otro partido.

La jerarquía de los argentinos es innegable.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

Para poner al Caca martino en el banquillo que pongan a Hugo Sánchez que es igual de malo pero tiene cojones y empaque.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Nov 2022)

Si el otro día fue la gafe, hoy que ha ido a Catar debe ser el amuleto de la buena suerte


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Gol de otro partido.
> 
> La jerarquía de los argentinos es innegable.



No jodas hombre, sois una banda


----------



## FeiJiao (26 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Lo de México es el infierno en la tierra.



Nos urge en Mexico un genocida tipo Pol Pot o Ante Pavelic que extermine sin piedad a toda la puta escoria criminal...... 

Tragicamente tenemos de presidente a un mierda blandengue progre puto imbecil que cree que el criminal violento esta obligado a eso por la pobreza y pide respeto a los derechos humanos de la escoria. 

(yo vote en contra de ese hijo de la gran puta)


----------



## bronymaricøn (26 Nov 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Golazo.
> 
> 
> 3, 2, 1,....





Suprimo dijo:


> Tambien es muy malo y eso cventa...





bubba_zanetti dijo:


> el pelocho lamentapla





Octubrista dijo:


> Dijo el vasco Aguirre que Ochoa ya no era el portero para México, y aunque era difícil, quizá podría haber hecho más.





barullo dijo:


> Te van a partir el culo pero bien por bocallanta jojojo





Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Ha ganado el mejor , sin más que añadir.





Hamtel dijo:


> Vaya banda los mejicanos. Siempre en la mediocridad más absoluta





feministaliberal dijo:


> Ahora a ver quien aguanta a los putos boludos venidos arriba





Th89 dijo:


> Bueno, hoy se vuelven a montar sus películas y son los mejores.
> 
> Las risas perdidas de hoy igual se multiplican por 10 en unos días.





Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Se la comió el memo de los cojones.
> Qué mal defendido ese gilicorner.





FROM HELL dijo:


> Argentina +1 y Arabia -1
> 
> Aquí está el tema para el primer puesto si argentina es capaz de ganarle a Polonia. Muy mal lo tienen que hacer los moros para no ganarle a Méjico.





Madrid dijo:


> Con un empate entre polacos y argentinos, sería casi hecho , siempre que Arabia no gane.





MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> " Fui a México y me discriminaron por ser demasiado blanco" Vinicius Jr





JAGGER dijo:


> Gol de otro partido.
> 
> La jerarquía de los argentinos es innegable.





Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Para poner al Caca martino en el banquillo que pongan a Hugo Sánchez que es igual de malo pero tiene cojones y empaque.





Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si el otro día fue la gafe, hoy que ha ido a Catar debe ser el amuleto de la buena suerte




*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ De verdad alguien ve algún tipo de favoritismo para ganar este Mundial a Argentina ???? Los boludos están haciendo un partido penosísimo contra un grupo de amigotes que se acaban de tomar unos tequilas y poco más... He visto pocos equipos tan mal colocacdos en el campo como la selección de Méjico...



Sí, porque siempre compiten en mundiales

hoy no han hecho ni ganas de comer pero mira han ganado

luego les pillas en un amistoso y les clavas 6 pero aqui espabilan que no veas


----------



## qbit (26 Nov 2022)

Creo que un portero más alto, como Courtois, habría parado el segundo gol.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Argentina +1 y Arabia -1
> 
> Aquí está el tema para el primer puesto si argentina es capaz de ganarle *a Polonia.* Muy mal lo tienen que hacer los moros para no ganarle a Méjico.



Ella sola? No tiene que salir con 10 compañeros? Ya podrán


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si el otro día fue la gafe, hoy que ha ido a Catar debe ser el amuleto de la buena suerte



Quienes son estos idiotas?


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Scaloni y el otro hijodeputa llorando en el banquillo


----------



## Octubrista (26 Nov 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Ha ganado el mejor , sin más que añadir.



Se echa en falta en equipos como México la actitud de Ecuador. Han esperado todo el partido por si fuera a pasar algo a su favor, sin iniciativa.


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Nos urge en Mexico un genocida tipo Pol Pot o Ante Pavelic que extermine sin piedad a toda la puta escoria criminal......
> 
> Tragicamente tenemos de presidente a un mierda blandengue progre puto imbecil que cree que el criminal violento esta obligado a eso por la pobreza y pide respeto a los derechos humanos de la escoria.
> 
> (yo vote en contra de ese hijo de la gran puta)



Pues como no andéis rápidos se os perpetua .


----------



## 11kjuan (26 Nov 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Nos urge en Mexico un genocida tipo Pol Pot o Ante Pavelic que extermine sin piedad a toda la puta escoria criminal......
> 
> Tragicamente tenemos de presidente a un mierda blandengue progre puto imbecil que cree que el criminal violento esta obligado a eso por la pobreza y pide respeto a los derechos humanos de la escoria.
> 
> (yo vote en contra de ese hijo de la gran puta)



A la violencia se le combate y destruye con violencia.

De primero de señor de la guerra.

Dame un escuadrón de la muerte y en meses soluciono el problema.
Eso sí, solo respondo ante el juicio de Dios.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Nov 2022)

Para que nos hagamos una mejor idea, Mejico es el Elche. Mismo nivel.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Nov 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Nos urge en Mexico un genocida tipo Pol Pot o Ante Pavelic que extermine sin piedad a toda la puta escoria criminal......
> 
> Tragicamente tenemos de presidente a un mierda blandengue progre puto imbecil que cree que el criminal violento esta obligado a eso por la pobreza y pide respeto a los derechos humanos de la escoria.
> 
> (yo vote en contra de ese hijo de la gran puta)



Pues lo mismo que casi toda Sud y Centroamérica y España. Hay que exterminar delincuentes, planeros y paguiteros.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Ahora a aguantar la brasa de que el Hormonado, " haciendo un grandísimo partido ", mantiene viva a Argentina en el Mundial... Cuando el rival ni se ha presentado en el campo...

En fin...

Ya se los follarán cuando empiece la competición de verdad...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Se echa en falta en equipos como México la actitud de Ecuador. Han esperado todo el partido por si fuera a pasar algo a su favor, sin iniciativa.



Algún creador de juego tambien estaría bien porque menudo agujero negro en esa zona de ataque.


----------



## tomac (26 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Tengo unos amigos argentinos y les he dicho que México los va a aplastar. La tía está buena, el novio es bi. Ella me ha dicho que si les gana México, me hará mamada "completa". Yo le he dicho que si gana Argentina, me dejo follar el culo. Así de grande es la confianza que tengo en la victoria azteca.



Te van a rebentar el orto sorete hijo de remil putas.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Ningvno de los 4 equipos de la CONCACAF pasa a octavos, lo leisteis aquí


----------



## bronymaricøn (26 Nov 2022)

*GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!*
*
GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!

GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!


*


----------



## HienaHabitual (26 Nov 2022)

México volcado en ataque. Ah0ra les entra la bulla?

Final: Argentina 2-0 México


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

No viene al caso, pero me toca la polla cuando nuestros conquistados dicen que ojalá les hubieran conquistado los ingleses porque no serían pobres, no existirías porque a tu abuelo lo habrían exterminado, puto ignorante. Es que se lo he leído a un mejicano en twitter


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Nov 2022)

Este gol es muy importante (más viendo lo poco que tiene México en Ataque)

Si Arabia pierde, Argentina con un empate pasa
Si Arabia empata, Argentina con un empate pasa
Sólo si gana Arabia, Argentina está obligada a ganar (y gracias al segundo gol de hoy pasaría como primera con toda seguridad)


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Tengo unos amigos argentinos y les he dicho que México los va a aplastar. La tía está buena, el novio es bi. Ella me ha dicho que si les gana México, me hará mamada "completa". Yo le he dicho que si gana Argentina, me dejo follar el culo. Así de grande es la confianza que tengo en la victoria azteca.



DEP a tu ojete


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

bronymaricøn dijo:


> *GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!*
> 
> *GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!
> 
> ...



Al ignore narigón hijodeputa


----------



## JAGGER (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> No jodas hombre, sois una banda



Llevar la casaca de Argentina pesa. Argentina jugó cinco finales. No es España o México


----------



## Th89 (26 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Tengo unos amigos argentinos y les he dicho que México los va a aplastar. La tía está buena, el novio es bi. Ella me ha dicho que si les gana México, me hará mamada "completa". Yo le he dicho que si gana Argentina, me dejo follar el culo. Así de grande es la confianza que tengo en la victoria azteca.



Luego nos cuentas qué tal.

Reza que tenga micropene.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Nov 2022)

De Paul no ha corrido tanto en su puta vida. 
Acostumbrado a tocarse los huevos a dos manos en el atleti...


----------



## bronymaricøn (26 Nov 2022)

Veni, veni,...... que de la mano de Leo Messi.....


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> No viene al caso, pero me toca la polla cuando nuestros conquistados dicen que ojalá les hubieran conquistado los ingleses porque no serían pobres, no existirías porque a tu abuelo lo habrían exterminado, puto ignorante. Es que se lo he leído a un mejicano en twitter



Siempre hay que contestar a eso , tan pobre eres que necesitas ser conquistado?


----------



## 11kjuan (26 Nov 2022)

La Argentina por momentos.


----------



## bronymaricøn (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

bronymaricøn dijo:


> *GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!*
> 
> *GRACIAS MESSI!!!! GRACIAS SELECCCION!!!!
> 
> ...



Al ignore boludo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Nov 2022)

HienaHabitual dijo:


> México volcado en ataque. Ah0ra les entra la bulla?
> 
> Final: Argentina 2-0 México



Volcado en ataque? si no les da para atacar...


----------



## Metamorfosis (26 Nov 2022)

ES GIGANTE ARGENTINA. Ganamos JUGANDO MAL. APRENDAN Y RESPETEN.


----------



## Octubrista (26 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Algún ccrfeador de juego tambien estaría bien porque menudo agujero negro en esa zona de ataque.



Yo creo que la lesión de Guardado ha descalabrado a México, pero no es excusa, no tienen más, ni actitud para jugársela como sí hacen otros equipos.


----------



## qbit (26 Nov 2022)

Argentina ha jugado como Brasil. Querían ganar con más ganas que el rival, que se dedicaba a defender, y sin jugar muy bien han ganado sacando la mayor calidad metiendo buenos goles.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Llevar la casaca de Argentina pesa. Argentina jugó cinco finales. No es España o México



Te pareces a los foreros del barcelona, solo aparecen cuando ganan.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Yo le he dicho que si gana Argentina, me dejo follar el culo. Así de grande es la confianza que tengo en la victoria azteca.



¡Qué bien lo vas a pasar, mariconazo!


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> No viene al caso, pero me toca la polla cuando nuestros conquistados dicen que ojalá les hubieran conquistado los ingleses porque no serían pobres, no existirías porque a tu abuelo lo habrían exterminado, puto ignorante. Es que se lo he leído a un mejicano en twitter



Además esos comentarios demuestran que no tienen ni puta idea de historia.

Después de la independencia y hasta principios del siglo XX y en algunos países como Venezuela y Cuba hasta mediados del XX fueron países prósperos.

Fueron ellos solitos los que se jodieron.


----------



## bronymaricøn (26 Nov 2022)

Hinchas argentinos no se van del estadio en San Petesburgo

Hinchas argentinos no se van del estadio en San Petesburgo

Hinchas argentinos no se van del estadio en San Petesburgo


----------



## qbit (26 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> ES GIGANTE ARGENTINA. Ganamos JUGANDO MAL. APRENDAN Y RESPETEN.



Qué gentuza tan soberbia como tercermundista sois. Aprended a imitar a países como Dinamarca en donde se vive 10 veces mejor que vosotros con menos soberbia.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Llevar la casaca de Argentina pesa. Argentina jugó cinco finales. No es España o México



España ganó tres mundiales consecutivos. 

Los dos europeos sin morralla tercermundista y tb en el que participan Méjico, argentina y Qatar. 

Cuando alguna selección haga un threepeat, vienes aquí y nos lo cuentas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Además esos comentarios demuestran que no tienen ni puta idea de historia.
> 
> Después de la independencia y hasta principios del siglo XX y en algunos países como Venezuela y Cuba hasta mediados del XX fueron países prósperos.
> 
> Fueron ellos solitos los que se jodieron.



Fueron paises prosperos hasta que llegó la revolucion industrial, España llego tarde y sudamerica todavia la esta esperando.


----------



## LMLights (26 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> ES GIGANTE ARGENTINA. Ganamos JUGANDO MAL. APRENDAN Y RESPETEN.



Musho Bolulandia Musho Bolulandia eh, eh


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Llevar la casaca de Argentina pesa. Argentina jugó cinco finales. No es España o México



Jajaja no me hables del pasado, ahora sois una banda


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Nov 2022)

bronymaricøn dijo:


> Hinchas argentinos no se van del estadio en San Petesburgo
> Hinchas argentinos no se van del estadio en San Petesburgo
> Hinchas argentinos no se van del estadio en San Petesburgo




jajajajaj el clasico bocazas vendehumo timador argentino

ganan a un pesimo mexico y ya se creen candidatos al mundial , incluso perdiendo con arabia saudi


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Nov 2022)

Los japos limpiaron su basura el otro día contra Alemania

Los catarís abrieron las puertas del estadio para que la basura saliera hoy por su propio pie


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2022)

dice Messi en la entrevista post partido: "en el segundo tiempo nos cagamos digooo nos calmamos"


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Fueron paises prosperos hasta que llegó la revolucion industrial, España llego tarde y sudamerica todavia la esta esperando.



Para nada, en Argentina y Brasil en el siglo XX había industria.

Neveras, lavadoras, coches, aviones, barcos, fabricaban de todo, en serio.


----------



## JAGGER (26 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> España ganó tres mundiales consecutivos.
> 
> Los dos europeos sin morralla tercermundista y tb en el que participan Méjico, argentina y Qatar.
> 
> Cuando alguna selección haga un threepeat, vienes aquí y nos lo cuentas.



Qué?
Jajajaja, España es considerado un seleccionado o de 2da. No tiene historia.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Bueno, México no traía nada,

les dio para un empate contra Polonia y para aguantar a Argentina,

desde que salió Guardado perdieron el control del juego,

aún así pueden ganar a Arabia,

Argentina no es nada especial, pueden caer perfectamente con Polonia.


----------



## Metamorfosis (26 Nov 2022)

Me encanto como ganó Argentina, hermoso, jugando mal y peleando cada pelota a lo último, con destellos de talento de varios cracks. HERMOSO, FIEL AL ESTILO NACIONAL. APRENDAN Y RESPETEN.


----------



## bronymaricøn (26 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> jajajajaj el clasico bocazas vendehumo argentino
> 
> ganan a un pesimo mexico y ya se creen candidatos al mundial , incluso perdiendo con arabia saudi



SHHHHHHHHH


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Fueron paises prosperos hasta que llegó la revolucion industrial, España llego tarde y sudamerica todavia la esta esperando.



La cagaron en el momento en el que votaron al comunismo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Nov 2022)

Yo no manifestaria mi asco con Argentina, pues mas asco me da Mejico que han dado pena, al menos creo que pusieron ganas, pero no dan para mas.


----------



## JAGGER (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Jajaja no me hables del pasado, ahora sois una banda



Subcampeón mundial en Brasil. Último campeón de América también en Brasil.


----------



## Dr.Muller (26 Nov 2022)

Menudo partido de mierda
se han dado palos y pisotones a saco
el primer equipo serio que se crucé con argentina los manda fuera


----------



## Viviendo (26 Nov 2022)

Grande Argentina, enhorabuena a los hermanos argentinos y espero que si se encuentran con los franceses los echen fuera


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Pues Argentina, si le gana a Polonia es virtualmente primera. 
Si empata, depende del otro partido para pasar como 2º, y si pierde, está eliminada.

Facilito.

Todo puede ser. Puede pasar como 1º y que encima le toque AUSTRALIA porque Dinamarca no esté fina... y luego el cruce de Cuartos teórico sale de un Paises Bajos-Irán/EEUU. Asique no podemos descartar a Argentina, incluso un equipo de nivel medio con esos cruces te puede llegar a semifinales, y en ese punto ya es cuestión de saber competir.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué?
> Jajajaja, España es considerado un seleccionado o de 2da. No tiene historia.



Otro argensimio,

al ignore, basura


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Fueron paises prosperos hasta que llegó la revolucion industrial, España llego tarde y sudamerica todavia la esta esperando.



Fueron países prósperos hasta que llegó el socialismo, entonces se fueron a la mierda y todavía retozan en ella cada vez más a gusto.


----------



## Dr.Muller (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Subcampeón mundial en Brasil. Último campeón de América también en Brasil.



dando palos pero con Diego 
la cosa ha cambiado un poco


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué?
> Jajajaja, España es considerado un seleccionado o de 2da. No tiene historia.




seleccionados de 2da sois vosotros alelao jajajaja

los argentinos sois timadores corruptos bocazas vendehumos


----------



## Mexa (26 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El 2º, para casa los mejicanos salvo sorpresa, se lo merecen, no ofrecen nada.



Después de esto, sería lo mejor que nos podría pasar.

De lo contrario la goleada contra Francia puede ser apoteósica.


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

Pero cuantos boludos hay en este foro? Me ha pillado por sorpresa


----------



## Hamtel (26 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Me encanto como ganó Argentina, hermoso, jugando mal y peleando cada pelota a lo último, con destellos de talento de varios cracks. HERMOSO, FIEL AL ESTILO NACIONAL. APRENDAN Y RESPETEN.



Tienes de argentino lo que yo de chino


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Subcampeón mundial en Brasil. Último campeón de América también en Brasil.



En Brasil porque la FIFA favoreció a los sudacas con grupos de risa


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Subcampeón mundial en Brasil. Último campeón de América también en Brasil.



La copa america tenia que ser a unico partido, Argentina - Brasil.


----------



## Smurf (26 Nov 2022)

Como era de esperar ganó la puta banda de gitanos canis asquerosos argentinos, qué puta gentuza joder. Nukes sobre Argentina ya. Ascazo de país estercolero de la peor escoria mundial y encima petado de judíos y comunistas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Bueno, México no traía nada,
> 
> les dio para un empate contra Polonia y para aguantar a Argentina,
> 
> ...



A eso han venido. A golear a Arabia y esperar que Argentina le gane a Laponia.


----------



## Dr.Muller (26 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Pero cuantos boludos hay en este foro? Me ha pillado por sorpresa



Hay uno pero tiene 200 multis


----------



## Metamorfosis (26 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Qué gentuza tan soberbia como tercermundista sois. Aprended a imitar a países como Dinamarca en donde se vive 10 veces mejor que vosotros con menos soberbia.



Eh? Aquí hablamos de fútbol, chaval
Desubicado. Aprendá y respete.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Me encanto como ganó Argentina, hermoso, jugando mal y peleando cada pelota a lo último, con destellos de talento de varios cracks. HERMOSO, FIEL AL ESTILO NACIONAL. APRENDAN Y RESPETEN.



Otro subnormal,

plagan las RRSS dando por culo,

como para leerlos aquí,

ignore.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué?
> Jajajaja, España es considerado un seleccionado o de 2da. No tiene historia.



Aquí no hay que considerar nada. 

Solo hay que ganar un campeonato y luego el siguiente campeonato y luego el siguiente campeonato. 

Cuando tú selección de cojos haga eso pues vienes y nos lo cuentas.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> ES GIGANTE ARGENTINA. Ganamos JUGANDO MAL. APRENDAN Y RESPETEN.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Pero cuantos boludos hay en este foro? Me ha pillado por sorpresa



Han aparecido de repente. Estaban escondidos. Son como los del far$a, que no salen si no ganan.


----------



## cebollo (26 Nov 2022)

El segundo gol yo creo que un portero europeo - alto lo despeja.


----------



## Metamorfosis (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Otro subnormal,
> 
> plagan las RRSS dando por culo,
> 
> ...



Aprendá y respete que nuestra tierra ha dado 3 de los 5 mejores jugadores de la historia del fútbol mundial.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Nov 2022)

bronymaricøn dijo:


> SHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Para nada, en Argentina y Brasil en el siglo XX había industria.
> 
> Neveras, lavadoras, coches, aviones, barcos, fabricaban de todo, en serio.



A ver, por lo que sé del mundo juguetil

Argentina y Brasil montaron sus propias fábricas y manejaron la licencia sin supervisión de la matriz y los muñecos que fabricaron eran peores que las copias ilegales que se hacían en la Europa del Este

México, legó el control de sus fábricas a gente de Mattel, Hasbro y Exin y sus productos tienen casi la misma calidad que los europeos


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Nov 2022)

Mexa dijo:


> Después de esto, sería lo mejor que nos podría pasar.
> 
> De lo contrario la goleada contra Francia puede ser apoteósica.



No se si eres mejicano, pero es sorprendente que en los sucesivos mundiales e individualmente los jugadores, Mejico no da buen futbol ni jugadores, a pesar de ser un pais de 140 millones donde la liga de futbol debe ser la 2 o 3 de America, al menos en presupuesto.


----------



## Smurf (26 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> La copa america tenia que ser a unico partido, Argentina - Brasil.



La Copa América es absurda y un coñazo que nadie en el mundo ve ni aunque nos paguen. No he visto un solo partido en mi vida. Pero ellos ven las Eurocopas muertos de envidia. En fin que es una mierda absoluta ese continente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>



La primera en su país y de forma vergonzosa y la segunda con una mano brutal que vio todo cristo.


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Nov 2022)

Se reporta alguna otra pelea entre mexicanos y argentinos?


----------



## qbit (26 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Eh? Aquí hablamos de fútbol, chaval
> Desubicado. Aprendá y respete.



Aprende a escribir, puto sudaca. Se dice "aprende" o "aprenda", no "aprendá", mono de zoo.


----------



## JAGGER (26 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> La copa america tenia que ser a unico partido, Argentina - Brasil.



Y la europea Alemania Inglaterra.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Pero cuantos boludos hay en este foro? Me ha pillado por sorpresa



Los forocs de la hinternec están para pasarselo bien


----------



## Smurf (26 Nov 2022)

Viviendo dijo:


> Grande Argentina, enhorabuena a los hermanos argentinos y espero que si se encuentran con los franceses los echen fuera



¿Hermanos argentinos? ¿Eres uruguayo o paraguayo o qué cojones eres puta rata? Español no, ese seguro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El segundo gol yo creo que un portero europeo - alto lo despeja.



Y el 1º un portero más joven también.


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y la europea Alemania Inglaterra.



Inglaterra dice


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Eh? Aquí hablamos de fútbol, chaval
> Desubicado. Aprendá y respete.



Suerte tenéis que existen las ligas europeas, donde se forman y juegan y sacamos de la más puta miseria a algunos de vuestros compatriotas... El resto que no jugáis ni a las chapas, pues a comer mierda... Que aproveche...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y la europea Alemania Inglaterra.



Inglaterra que no ha ganado ninguna


----------



## Metamorfosis (26 Nov 2022)

Como les cerraron el culo 1ero Messi y luego Enzo Fernández (Promesa de crack). Pocas veces visto en burbuja.info


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Aprendá y respete que nuestra tierra ha dado 3 de los 5 mejores jugadores de la historia del fútbol mundial.



Es lo que suele pasar en países tercermundistas


----------



## JAGGER (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Inglaterra que no ha ganado ninguna



Inventaron el juego y tienen estilo. Respeto.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y la europea Alemania Inglaterra.



La europea 8 equipos, no 20 pico selecciones.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Aprendá y respete que nuestra tierra ha dado 3 de los 5 mejores jugadores de la historia del fútbol mundial.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505G mediante Tapatalk




aprendÁ dice el ignorante

primero aprende a hablar español

y otro argentino bocazas timador vendehumos : ¿de los 5 mejores jugadores de la historia 3 son argentinos? jajajajajaj espera    jajajajajajajaj 


estos para un argentino bocazas no cuentan :

pele
cristiano
ronaldo
ronaldinho
platini
beckenbauer
eusebio
gento
kubala 
socrates
......................


----------



## Th89 (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y la europea Alemania Inglaterra.



Troll y de los malos


----------



## qbit (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué?
> Jajajaja, España es considerado un seleccionado o de 2da. No tiene historia.



España tiene varios récords en fútbol como campeona de Europa, del mundo y de Europa de manera consecutiva, así como de partidos seguidos sin perder. Campeones olímpicos, de Europa y del mundo.

Sudaca y judío. Vaya kaka.


----------



## Smurf (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y la europea Alemania Inglaterra.



Imbécil judío sudaca de mierda, el país con más eurocopas es España y Alemania


----------



## Metamorfosis (26 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Como les cerraron el culo 1ero Messi y luego Enzo Fernández (Promesa de crack). Pocas veces visto en burbuja.info



Épico
Hasta leí a un chileno que opina de la SELECCIÓN ARGENTINA
Suerte en la Copa del Mundo, España.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Aprendá y respete que nuestra tierra ha dado 3 de los 5 mejores jugadores de la historia del fútbol mundial.



Y 5 de 5 en bocachanclas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Inventaron el juego y tienen estilo. Respeto.



Tiene más historia Italia y si me apuras Francia que Inglaterra, no sabes ni por dónde te da el aire.


----------



## qbit (26 Nov 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Fueron países prósperos hasta que llegó el socialismo, entonces se fueron a la mierda y todavía retozan en ella cada vez más a gusto.



Lo que llegó fue la mezcla racial. De ahí viene la incompetencia, inutilidad, envidia y de ahí surge el comunismo.


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La primera en su país y de forma vergonzosa y la segunda con una mano brutal que vio todo cristo.



Hubieran ganado sin la mano tambien. El.cirujano hizo un gran trabajo táctico de todo el.equipo en torno a Maradona. Prepararon bien la competición 

era su mundial, y uno donde había gran nivel. Las cosas como son


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Aprendá y respete que nuestra tierra ha dado 3 de los 5 mejores jugadores de la historia del fútbol mundial.



Decir que Messi aprendió a jvgar al fucbol en Argentina debería de ser equivalente a etiquetar el aceite de oliva como italiano


----------



## gdr100 (26 Nov 2022)

Pocos partidos he visto de este mundial, pero el de hoy no lo he elegido bien.

Entre la leña que se han dado, el ritmo lento, y que México jugaba a no perder, me he aburrido bastante.

A ver si tengo más suerte con el próximo que vea. Por ahora descarto volver a ver a Argentina o México salvo que tenga insomnio o una ramalazo masoquista.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué?
> Jajajaja, España es considerado un seleccionado o de 2da. No tiene historia.




judio timador argentino : ¿preparado para que tu seleccioncita vuelva a casa pronto? ¿o esperais llegar a semifinales o a la final?


----------



## Mexa (26 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No se si eres mejicano, pero es sorprendente que en los sucesivos mundiales e individualmente los jugadores, Mejico no da buen futbol ni jugadores, a pesar de ser un pais de 140 millones donde la liga de futbol debe ser la 2 o 3 de America, al menos en presupuesto.



Eso es por jugar contra Martinica y Haití en concacaf. No están acostumbrados a enfrentarse a selecciones serias de forma regular.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Lo mejor de que un argentino hable de palmares es que luego podemos comparar el palmares de INIESTA con el de diego farlopa maradona y echarnos unas jodidas risas.


----------



## chomin (26 Nov 2022)

jaja como rabian los mandriles con Menssi, la tienen bien adentro.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No se si eres mejicano, pero es sorprendente que en los sucesivos mundiales e individualmente los jugadores, Mejico no da buen futbol ni jugadores, a pesar de ser un pais de 140 millones donde la liga de futbol debe ser la 2 o 3 de America, al menos en presupuesto.



El problema en México es que los jugadores se van quedando por el camino,

sacan buenos jugadores en categorías inferiores,
pero después no llegan a nada, (en África es similar),

está claro que es un problema de organización o de corrupción,

además apenas exportan jugadores que crezcan en Europa, (esto si lo hace Argentina),

un ejemplo es Carlos Vela o Gio Dos Santos,
con veintialgo ya estaban en la MLS,
posiblemente es la falta de actitud.
(Vela era la estrella de la Real Sociedad por delante de Griezmann, era un jugón).

* Guardado es un rara avis.


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Como les cerraron el culo 1ero Messi y luego Enzo Fernández (Promesa de crack). Pocas veces visto en burbuja.info



Tengo un compañero portugués que es hincha del Benfica y habla maravillas del Enzo


----------



## qbit (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> La copa america tenia que ser a unico partido, Argentina - Brasil.



La copa américa no tiene prestigio fuera de América, ni los brasileiros que están locos por el fútbol desde siempre la valoran mucho. La Eurocopa es otra cosa, sin ser un mundial, y estamos ahí arriba con Alemania, con tres ganados
Argentina tiene mejores resultados en mundiales que nosotros y un título más, pero no llega a Brasil, Italia o Alemania, están a la altura de Francia pero en regresión y Francia al alza.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y la europea Alemania Inglaterra.



Alemania España en tal caso, que somos los que más eurocopas tenemos, tres casa uno.


----------



## feministaliberal (26 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Eh? Aquí hablamos de fútbol, chaval
> Desubicado. Aprendá y respete.



“Aprendá” no esta en la rae


----------



## qbit (26 Nov 2022)

¿Cuándo España ha hecho el ridiculé de esta manera?:


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Inventaron el juego y tienen estilo. Respeto.



Que van a tener estilo los ingleses.

Hasta que llegaron Guardiola y Klopp a la premier no supieron lo que es el fútbol.


----------



## Metamorfosis (26 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Aprende a escribir, puto sudaca. Se dice "aprende" o "aprenda", no "aprendá", mono de zoo.



Shhhh, callése la boca y a disfrutar de la victoria de la Selección argentina de fútbol

De Paul, Mac Allister y Enzo Fernández FUNCIONANDO bien en la mitad de la cancha más Lautaro, Messi y Di María. Me gusta, podemos ganarle a cualquiera. Vamos todavía!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2022)

Los que lo estáis viendo por gol mundial (la aplicación de TV, no la del móvil ojo) habéis experimentado cortes o cuelgues en el partido de Argentina contra México?.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Shhhh, callése la boca y a disfrutar de la victoria de la Selección argentina de fútbol
> 
> De Paul, Mac Allister y Enzo Fernández FUNCIONANDO bien en la mitad de la cancha más Lautaro, Messi y Di María. Me gusta, *podemos ganarle a cualquiera*. Vamos todavía!



vease a un argentino bocazas timador vendehumos en accion


----------



## LMLights (26 Nov 2022)

Si Argentina y Arabia empatan se mira primero el goal average particular (pasa arabia) o general (pasa argentina)?

Lo digo porque tener que salir a ganar a polonia (que tiene bastante pegada) podría hundír en la miseria a los argentino.....



Metamorfosis dijo:


> Shhhh, callése la boca y a disfrutar de la victoria de la Selección argentina de fútbol
> 
> De Paul, Mac Allister y Enzo Fernández FUNCIONANDO bien en la mitad de la cancha más Lautaro, Messi y Di María. Me gusta, podemos ganarle a cualquiera. Vamos todavía!



Ainssss......


----------



## Ritalapollera (26 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Imbécil judío sudaca de mierda, el país con más eurocopas es España y Alemania
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1273887



Joder Inglaterra ni una Eurocopa jajajajajajajajaja 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Metamorfosis (26 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> vease a un argentino bocazas timador vendehumos en accion



No he dicho que vamos a ganar, comenté que somos capaces de ganarle a cualquiera. Interprete mejor.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Mexa dijo:


> Eso es por jugar contra Martinica y Haití en concacaf. No están acostumbrados a enfrentarse a selecciones serias de forma regular.



Deberían unificar toda América en grupos como en Europa.

Dos buenas, dos regulares y una mala.
(Así es más o menos en Europa).

Se clasifica una y la segunda a repechaje.

Copa América igual, toda junta.

Otra es la liga MX, que maneja mucho dinero y los jugadores no quieren salir.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Si Argentina y Arabia empatan se mira primero el goal average particular (pasa arabia) o general (pasa argentina)?
> 
> Lo digo porque tener que salir a ganar a polonia (que tiene bastante pegada) podría hundír en la miseria a los argentino.....



El general. 

Argentina tiene que salir pensando que o gana el partido o se va para casa. Pero como son unos pechofrios saldran a no perder y que messi pille una. Te puede salir bien, claro. Pero es que a Polonia tb le vale con defender y esperar a que Lewandowski tenga una.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

A ver...

Pregunta para culerdos...

En el próximo partido con quién vais... ¿ Argentina o Polonia ? Es para un trabajo de himbestigación....


----------



## Viviendo (26 Nov 2022)

Argentina junto a Espanha y Uruguay son los unicos hispanos con posibilidades de ganar, el resto va de turismo, si no gana Espanha me gustaria que fueran campeones alguno de los otros dos

Mucho tonto ensuciando la imgen de otros hispanos, a ver si aprenden de los anglos, saben que echar mierda de otros anglos al final ensucian su propia imagen


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> No he dicho que vamos a ganar, comenté que *somos capaces de ganarle a cualquiera.* Interprete mejor.




vease a un argentino bocazas timador vendehumos en accion : capitulo 2


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> Pocos partidos he visto de este mundial, pero el de hoy no lo he elegido bien.
> 
> Entre la leña que se han dado, el ritmo lento, y que México jugaba a no perder, me he aburrido bastante.
> 
> A ver si tengo más suerte con el próximo que vea. Por ahora descarto volver a ver a Argentina o México salvo que tenga insomnio o una ramalazo masoquista.



Los estadios están medio vacios, tanto que se deben de inventar el número de asistentes, con eso te lo digo tó

De todas formas, para bien o para mal, todo esto acaba el martes que van a caer como moscas los mediocres, por ejemplo el USA-Irán es de lo poco no europeo+Brasil que queda para que esto no parezca una Eurocopa


----------



## Mexa (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El problema en México es que los jugadores se van quedando por el camino,
> 
> sacan buenos jugadores en categorías inferiores,
> pero después no llegan a nada, (en África es similar),
> ...



Un caso brvtal es el de "la momia" Gómez que nunca paso de jugar en equipos paco de mierda y ahora es un gordo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A ver...
> 
> Pregunta para culerdos...
> 
> En el próximo partido con quién vais... ¿ Argentina o Polonia ? Es para un trabajo de himbestigación....



Con Arabia


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Otra vez los subnormales de los comentaristas,

hablando ya de hacerlo bien en los cruces, como si ya dieran por ganado el partido contra Polonia.


----------



## chomin (26 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A ver...
> 
> Pregunta para culerdos...
> 
> En el próximo partido con quién vais... ¿ Argentina o Polonia ? Es para un trabajo de himbestigación....



Pues con Argentina, el polaco que se venga ya para Barna a entrenar. Y si lo expulsan y juega menos tiempo, mejor


----------



## TNTcl (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Inventaron el juego y tienen estilo. Respeto.



No lo inventaron.



https://www.mirallas.org/Futbol/AntecedentesFUT.pdf



Es más, hay una versión hispana del tiempo de los romanos: El Te-To.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Que van a tener estilo los ingleses.
> Hasta que llegaron Guardiola y Klopp a la premier no supieron lo que es el fútbol.



Inglaterra con su cultura futbolística debería llevar tres mundiales como mínimo, a día de hoy sin embargo les contempla un solo mundial, jugado en casa cuando los beatles cantaban she loves you yeah yeah yeah, y cero eurocopas


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Viviendo dijo:


> Argentina junto a Espanha y Uruguay son los unicos hispanos con posibilidades de ganar, el resto va de turismo, si no gana Espanha me gustaria que fueran campeones alguno de los otros dos
> 
> Mucho tonto ensuciando la imgen de otros hispanos, a ver si aprenden de los anglos, saben que echar mierda de otros anglos al final ensucian su propia imagen



Los hispanoamericanos son los que ensucian el mundo hispano con su odio a España,

el desprecio hacia esos países no es gratuito,

solo date una vuelta por las RRSS y observa de dónde sale el odio.

(Burbuja no es un parámetro, aquí solo hablemos cuatro zumbados).


----------



## Metamorfosis (26 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> vease a un argentino bocazas timador vendehumos en accion : capitulo 2



Qué vendehumos ni que ocho cuartos, por favor. 
Argentina hoy jugó a menos de media máquina de lo que es capaz de dar; yo quiero verla jugar con Enzo Fernández, Mac Allister y De Paul enchufados por lo menos tres cuartas partes del partido con Messi, Lautaro y Di María arriba. Sí, podemos competir y ganarle a cualquier rival. No es ningún disparate lo que estoy diciendo, dejése de menospreciar a la Selección argentina, que ya ha visto como les ha cerrado el orto a la mayoría de los que comentaron sobrados...


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Shhhh, callése la boca y a disfrutar de la victoria de la Selección argentina de fútbol
> 
> De Paul, Mac Allister y Enzo Fernández FUNCIONANDO bien en la mitad de la cancha más Lautaro, Messi y Di María. Me gusta, podemos ganarle a cualquiera. Vamos todavía!



¿De Paul fvncionando, eres Steve Wonder?


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Mexa dijo:


> Un caso brvtal es el de "la momia" Gómez que nunca paso de jugar en equipos paco de mierda y ahora es un gordo.



Problema de actitud?
Corrupción de los representantes?
Mala gestión de los clubes?


----------



## LMLights (26 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Inglaterra con su cultura futbolística debería llevar tres mundiales como mínimo, a día de hoy sin embargo les contempla un solo mundial, jugado en casa cuando los beatles cantaban she loves you yeah yeah yeah, y cero eurocopas



Lo de Inglaterra es raro en España 82 e Italia 90 tenían equipazos. Como que les da igual, no se, nunca acaban de rendir como selección.





Charo afgana dijo:


> Problema de actitud?
> Corrupción de los representantes?
> Mala gestión de los clubes?



Tortillas de Maiz, Nachos, etc, etc.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Y mañana...

Japón - Costa Rica: Buen partido para medir realidades. No descarto que Costa Rica se lo lleve, aunque Japón creo que tiene más opciones.

Croacia - Canadá: Aqui veo petardazo gostoso. Los croatas al menos se han picado por el comentario del otro día, pero Canadá es buen equipo. Quizás un empate...

Bélgica - Marruecos: Aquí cuidado, también veo opciones de que Bélgica la lie. Otro empate...

Alemania - España: Estará igualado, aunque creo que España tiene más armas y además no está obligada a ganar. Servirá también para marcar los caminos. Ya sabemos, independientemente de lo que suceda "Alemania no es buen equipo, que nadie se emocione".


----------



## Metamorfosis (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿De Paul fvncionando, eres Steve Wonder?



En la Semifinal y la Final de la Copa América la rompió, era el acompañante ideal para Messi.
Estos dos partidos del Mundial no estuvo bien, creo que se acercó a su nivel, de a ratos, en el segundo tiempo contra México.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

Viviendo dijo:


> Argentina junto a Espanha y Uruguay son los unicos hispanos con posibilidades de ganar, el resto va de turismo, si no gana Espanha me gustaria que fueran campeones alguno de los otros dos
> 
> Mucho tonto ensuciando la imgen de otros hispanos, a ver si aprenden de los anglos, saben que echar mierda de otros anglos al final ensucian su propia imagen



Con Argentina no puedo, lo siento.

Si me dices Perú o Ecuador sí, pero con los boludos no, no puedo, soy incapaz de sentir empatía por los psicoanalistas y los dentistas.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Nov 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Pues con Argentina, el polaco que se venga ya para Barna a entrenar. Y si lo expulsan y juega menos tiempo, mejor



Bien razonado... Pero coño... Pobre polaco... Vendría desanimadito y jodido... pero bueno, me la pela un poco, la verdad.... De todas formas me parece un racionamiento adecuado...


----------



## Mexa (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Problema de actitud?
> Corrupción de los representantes?
> Mala gestión de los clubes?



Gerontocracia y corrupción. Las jovenes promesas se mueren del asco porque nadie los mira, nadie les da minutos, y en el mercado internacional un mexicano es menos valorado que cualquier argentino- brasileño equivalente.


----------



## Metamorfosis (26 Nov 2022)

Como diría el MAESTRO Diego Armando Maradona: La tienen adentro quienes criticaron y menospreciaron a la Argentina.

Yo creo que ese es el título final del día.


----------



## TNTcl (26 Nov 2022)

Jornada aburrida salvo por Dinamarca, que fue Dinamarca un rato.

Mañana será otro día.


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

Opinión cuñada carne de owned


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (26 Nov 2022)

Una pena lo de Dinamarca, pensaba que incluso iba a quedar primera en su grupo


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A ver...
> 
> Pregunta para culerdos...
> 
> En el próximo partido con quién vais... ¿ Argentina o Polonia ? Es para un trabajo de himbestigación....



Polonia sin duda. 

Catolicos y europeos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Lo de Inglaterra es raro en España 82 e Italia 90 tenían equipazos. Como que les da igual, no se, nunca acaban de rendir como selección.



yo creo que su estilo de futbol era nefasto para fases finales de torneos como el mundial, no sigo el fútbol como antes así que no sé si ya se han dado cuenta y están cambiando gracias a los entrenadores extranjeros ... El problema es que al hincha inglés le ha gustado siempre el fútbol rápido, aéreo y ofensivo, sin mucha _ciencia _detrás, eso también puede que esté cambiando


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿De Paul fvncionando, eres Steve Wonder?



Ya lo dicen ellos mismos: compra a un argentino por lo que vale y véndelo por lo que dice que vale.


----------



## JAGGER (26 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Imbécil judío sudaca de mierda, el país con más eurocopas es España y Alemania
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1273887



Es la realidad, en el contexto mundial, España no pesa. Cuando salieron campeones en África (locales) vinieron a dar una ejsibisión a la Argentina y se comieron una tremenda paliza. 
Inglaterra es otra dimensión.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Como diría el MAESTRO Diego Armando Maradona: La tienen adentro quienes criticaron y menospreciaron a la Argentina.
> 
> Yo creo que ese es el título final del día.



Polonia tiene portero, el de la Yuventus de Tvrín por sierto y ese pararía los dos tiros a portería que habeis tenido en los 90' de hoy, porque sí, Sólo hay dos tiros a portería y Messi desde a tomar por cvlo y andando...


----------



## I. de A. (26 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Inglaterra con su cultura futbolística debería llevar tres mundiales como mínimo, a día de hoy sin embargo les contempla un solo mundial, jugado en casa cuando los beatles cantaban she loves you yeah yeah yeah, y cero eurocopas



El mundial del que mejor se conoce la corrupción y trapicheos, planificado el robo desde antes de su inicio, para favorecer a una selección, por lo burdo que fue todo.






ENCICLOPEDIA MUNDIALISTA: Inglaterra 1966 y el Robo para la Corona | Goal.com


Fue uno de los Mundiales con final anunciado más corrupto de la historia. Arreglos con los árbitros, designaciones digitadas y un calendario preparado




www.goal.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> En la Semifinal y la Final de la Copa América la rompió, era el acompañante ideal para Messi.
> Estos dos partidos del Mundial no estuvo bien, creo que se acercó a su nivel, de a ratos, en el segundo tiempo contra México.



La copa América tiene menos nivel que la copa del rey.


----------



## JAGGER (26 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Tiene más historia Italia y si me apuras Francia que Inglaterra, no sabes ni por dónde te da el aire.



Italia sí. Me lo olvidé, tiene historia.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Es la realidad, en el contexto mundial, España no pesa. Cuando salieron campeones en África (locales) vinieron a dar una ejsibisión a la Argentina y se comieron una tremenda paliza.
> Inglaterra es otra dimensión.



En la final del 2010 Holanda jugó como local.


----------



## qbit (26 Nov 2022)

Los argentinos ya están con la envidia después del 7-0 de España


Alemania no es tan temible. Selección claramente superior a España solamente está Francia. Si no hay lesiones raras en jugadores clave se hará un buen Mundial. La precisión en el pase y la movilidad que se ha visto hoy está muy cerca de la selección campeona de 2010. No hay un Villa arriba pero...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Smurf (26 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Tiene más historia Italia y si me apuras Francia que Inglaterra, no sabes ni por dónde te da el aire.



Francia tiene 2 mundiales, 2 eurocopas y alguna final perdida, Inglaterra que yo recuerde solo tiene el mundial trucho del 66 regalado como el del 78 a los militares sudacas pagado a base de dólares que no tenían los hambrentinos.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Es la realidad, en el contexto mundial, España no pesa. Cuando salieron campeones en África (locales) vinieron a dar una ejsibisión a la Argentina y se comieron una tremenda paliza.
> Inglaterra es otra dimensión.



Y que es el ego? El argentino lerdo que todos llevamos dentro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Es la realidad, en el contexto mundial, España no pesa. Cuando salieron campeones en África (locales) vinieron a dar una ejsibisión a la Argentina y se comieron una tremenda paliza.
> Inglaterra es otra dimensión.



Otro que le da valor a amistosos. ¿Tú crees de verdad que esos jugadores iban a Argentina a campos de mierda y con toda la grada llena de argentinos a meter la pierna y salir por patas?


----------



## Suprimo (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> En la final del 2010 Holanda jugó como local.



Brootal derroición








Granja de Boer en Sudáfrica a mediados de los 1800s. Xilografía coloreada a mano Fotografía de stock - Alamy


Descargar esta imagen: Granja de Boer en Sudáfrica a mediados de los 1800s. Xilografía coloreada a mano - A8WHM3 de la biblioteca de Alamy de millones de fotografías, ilustraciones y vectores de alta resolución.




www.alamy.es


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Como diría el MAESTRO Diego Armando Maradona: La tienen adentro quienes criticaron y menospreciaron a la Argentina.
> 
> Yo creo que ese es el título final del día.



Hombre, es que has perdido con ARABIA SAUDI. Si te parece alabamos el buen hacer del fútbol árabe...

Yo no descarto a Argentina y ya he explicado porque. Si gana a Polonia, no va a tener porque jugar contra ninguna "gorda de verdad" hasta semifinales. Máximo europeas de nivel medio tipo Dinamarca, Paises Bajos... y luego en rondas muy avanzadas "como juegues" da bastante igual.

Pero vamos, si el Mundial fuese tipo "liguilla", Argentina no se mete entre las 5 primeras ni a la de tres. Pero con cruces favorables y un poco de suerte te gana una Eurocopa hasta GRECIA.


----------



## JAGGER (26 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Decir que Messi aprendió a jvgar al fucbol en Argentina debería de ser equivalente a etiquetar el aceite de oliva como italiano



Cómo será Messi de argentino que juega en argentino, que los tiros libres se los enseñó a patear Maradona en África. Ni eso aprendió en España.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Cómo será Messi de argentino que juega en argentino, que los tiros libres se los enseñó a patear Maradona en África. Ni eso aprendió en España.



A Maradona siempre se le dieron bien los tiros.


----------



## El Juani (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Metamorfosis (26 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hombre, es que has perdido con ARABIA SAUDI. Si te parece alabamos el buen hacer del fútbol árabe...
> 
> Yo no descarto a Argentina y ya he explicado porque. Si gana a Polonia, no va a tener porque jugar contra ninguna "gorda de verdad" hasta semifinales. Máximo europeas de nivel medio tipo Dinamarca, Paises Bajos... y luego en rondas muy avanzadas "como juegues" da bastante igual.
> 
> Pero vamos, si el Mundial fuese tipo "liguilla", Argentina no se mete entre las 5 primeras ni a la de tres. Pero con cruces favorables y un poco de suerte te gana una Eurocopa hasta GRECIA.



No hablaba de vos que sos un forero respetuoso, si no de quienes sobran y menosprecian. Futbolísticamente no estamos al 100% en este Mundial, pegó dura la derrota Vs Arabia de la manera que se perdió (Injusta) y hoy me gusto como se ganó, a pesar que jugamos mal, muy a la Argentina poniendo huevos y destellos de calidad.
Yo tengo confianza que después de la victoria de hoy el equipo va a empezar a afianzarse e incrementará su nivel porque tenemos variantes. Me entusiasma Mac Allister y Enzo Fernández, Guido Rodríguez estuvo bien aunque no brilló. Arriba creo que tenemos una delantera temible para cualquier defensa. 

Vamos a darle pelea a Polonia, respetándolos desde ya, y esperemos que los cruces nos beneficien de cara a la segunda parte del Mundial.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hombre, es que has perdido con ARABIA SAUDI. Si te parece alabamos el buen hacer del fútbol árabe...
> 
> Yo no descarto a Argentina y ya he explicado porque. Si gana a Polonia, no va a tener porque jugar contra ninguna "gorda de verdad" hasta semifinales. Máximo europeas de nivel medio tipo Dinamarca, Paises Bajos... y luego en rondas muy avanzadas "como juegues" da bastante igual.
> 
> Pero vamos, si el Mundial fuese tipo "liguilla", Argentina no se mete entre las 5 primeras ni a la de tres. Pero con cruces favorables y un poco de suerte te gana una Eurocopa hasta GRECIA.



Pero es que eso vale para todas. Rival gordo es Brasil y luego en otro escalon esta francia. España esta empezando con la chavaleria en esto de los torneos asi que lo mismo le mete un 4 a 0 a brasil como pierde con Belgica a penaltys. Para todos los demas la cosa esta al 50% asi que da un poco igual que argentina se cruce con holanda o con suiza. Puede palmar con ambas perfectamente.


----------



## Madrid (26 Nov 2022)

No entréis al trapo a los subnormales .


----------



## LMLights (26 Nov 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> El mundial del que mejor se conoce la corrupción y trapicheos, planificado el robo desde antes de su inicio, para favorecer a una selección, por lo burdo que fue todo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roban todos, los italianos a españa en 1934, videla argentina 78 (sospechoso 6-0 a Perú), lo increible es que en España 82 con Havelange de por medio pasase lo de italia. Siempre ha habido chanchullos.

Os dejo esta "perla" del vividor y folleti Zbigniew Boniek.......se tuvo que poner las botas en italia.....






Deportistas profesionales que vendieron su alma al diablo


El deporte profesional es una imbecidilidad para mantener a la población embobada y dormida como las drogas, telenovelas o la pornografía y solo traigo a colación esta historia de Michael Jordan porque es un ejemplo terrible de los estragos que puede causar en la propia vida y en la de los demás...




www.burbuja.info





ZBIGNIEW BONIEK







DON GIOVANNI (AGNELLI) IL DIAVOLO
EL DIABLO







Boniek* auto-**expulsándose *de la semifinal (Mundial 1982 en España partido contra la URSS), antes del partido en semifinales contra Italia, y DESPUÉS DE SER FICHADO por la Juventus, en pleno Mundial. Lo que facilitó la clasificación de ITALIA en la semifinal contra POLONIA (Boniek era el jugador clave y estaba que se salía tras un hat-trick a Bélgica).










Segunda tarjeta amarilla acumulada (totalmente absurda en medio campo sin ningún peligro), que le impedía jugar la semifinal contra ITALIA.

Estuvo 3 años tocándose el nabo a dos manos en Turín hasta que le echaron, ni para fontanería servía, pero el servicio hecho a Italia en el mundial de 1982, se pagó a precio de puta. El entrenador (Trapatoni) se quejaba que sólo rendía en los partidos importantes.



PENALTY "sangriento" (final de Heyssel 1985)




La tragedia de Heysel llevó a un partido pactado (aquella final NO LA PODÍA GANAR EL LIVERPOOL, después de lo que pasó). El Liverpool quedo 6 años fuera de competiciones europeas, SUFRIÓ el abandono de algunos patrocinadores en los años siguientes. Un club estigmatizado. En la temporada 1987-88 IAN RUSH mejor goleador británico se quedó un año en la Juventus (apenas marcó un puñado de goles) y volvió al Liverpool.

La inyección de dinero por ese fichaje de la JUVENTUS le sirvió al Liverpool para recuperarse económicamente.Fue una especie de "lavado de dinero" con la excusa de un ficahje que ni cuajó en la Juventus ni le gustaba el ultradefensivo futbol italianio. Un "PAGO" al enjuage de Heysel.









Ian Rush - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org






*Juventus: 1987-1988*
_Rush aceptó la oferta de £3.2 millones de la Juventus el 2 de julio de 1986, récord británico de transferencia en la época. Sin embargo, continuó una temporada más a préstamo en Liverpool, donde en la temporada 1986-87 fue el segundo goleador de la First League en la que Liverpool quedó en el segundo lugar, por debajo del Everton, y perdió la final de la Copa de la Liga ante el Arsenal.

Solo estuvo una temporada en el Estadio Olímpico de Turín, y regresó al Liverpool por £2.7 millones, récord de compra para un club inglés en ese entonces, marca que duró por tres años._


----------



## Viviendo (26 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Los hispanoamericanos son los que ensucian el mundo hispano con su odio a España,
> 
> el desprecio hacia esos países no es gratuito,
> 
> ...



Y no has pensado que igual son tambien cuatro locos que hacen mucho ruido y parecen multitud?

Eso se cambia con el ejemplo, no devolviendo la misma mierd que nos deja mal a todos

Mas utilizar el cerebro y menos la lengua, los hispanos solemos ser demasiado bocas


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Viviendo dijo:


> Y no has pensado que igual son tambien cuatro locos que hacen mucho ruido y parecen multitud?
> 
> Eso se cambia con el ejemplo, no devolviendo la misma mierd que nos deja mal a todos
> 
> Mas utilizar el cerebro y menos la lengua, los hispanos solemos ser demasiado bocas



No son cuatro locos, son la mayoría,

sólo tienes que relacionarte con ellos o ir a sus países.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Inglaterra con su cultura futbolística debería llevar tres mundiales como mínimo, a día de hoy sin embargo les contempla un solo mundial, jugado en casa cuando los beatles cantaban she loves you yeah yeah yeah, y cero eurocopas



No sólo eso, sino que juegan con 4 equipos (ahora 5 contando Gibraltar) por lo que deberían llevar más mundiales que Brasil y más euros que Italia


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No sólo eso, sino que juegan con 4 equipos (ahora 5 contando Gibraltar) por lo que deberían llevar más mundiales que Brasil y más euros que Italia



es que tal vez ese sea uno de los problemas, si fuesen uno tal vez les habría ido mejor, o igual, vaya usted a saber


----------



## ChortiHunter (26 Nov 2022)

Tan difícil es para calropez crear un micro subforo de copa del mundo en el que estaría este hilo y otro hilo de apuestas?


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

ChortiHunter dijo:


> Tan difícil es para calropez crear un micro subforo de copa del mundo en el que estaría este hilo y otro hilo de apuestas?



Subforo de deportes,

liga, mundial, champions, NBA, UFC, boxeo, etc


----------



## Snowball (26 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Roban todos, los italianos a españa en 1934, videla argentina 78 (sospechoso 6-0 a Perú), lo increible es que en España 82 con Havelange de por medio pasase lo de italia. Siempre ha habido chanchullos.
> 
> Os dejo esta "perla" del vividor y folleti Zbigniew Boniek.......se tuvo que poner las botas en italia.....
> 
> ...



Joder que bueno

El agnelli parece El hermano mafioso de Draghi.

Recuerdo en Los 80 (yo era un chaval) decir a mi padre con unos amigos hablando de fútbol que el presidente de la juventus había ofrecido.un.cheque en blanco por Michel o.Butragueño(no recuerdo cual de los 2)

Serian los rumores del Marca de la época pero me ha dado de pensar después de leer tu post
La verdad es que la liga Italiana de los 80 era la.NBA


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Nov 2022)

Nada, mejor ver a Luis Padrique,

estará más entretenido que el partido.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> es que tal vez ese sea uno de los problemas, si fuesen uno tal vez les habría ido mejor, o igual, vaya usted a saber



Yo te digo que ha habido tiempos en que una selección de Cataluña, una de Euskadi y otra del resto hubiesen sido un plus a nuestro palmarés 

Por ejemplo una selección alternativa a la de clemente igual hubiese tenido otro desenlace 

Una selección de Cataluña + una del resto de España de 2006 a 2016 y a lo mejor teníamos más mundiales y euros y le hubiésemos comido la moral al resto del mundo copando las finales de 2008 a 2012


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

ChortiHunter dijo:


> Tan difícil es para calropez crear un micro subforo de copa del mundo en el que estaría este hilo y otro hilo de apuestas?



Llevamos años pidiendo un subforo de DEPORTES, pero no se nos hace ni caso. Cuando hay un evento más o menos relevante al final se duplican los temas y es imposible... El del Mundial resiste, pero como sea un torneo tipo baloncesto o balonmano, imposible.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

ChortiHunter dijo:


> Tan difícil es para calropez crear un micro subforo de copa del mundo en el que estaría este hilo y otro hilo de apuestas?



Pero si el puto subnormal quitó lo de temas nuevos, redujo los temas tendencia y cuatro mil mierdas más.

Es subnormal, calbo y miserable.


----------



## LMLights (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Joder que bueno
> 
> El agnelli parece El hermano mafioso de Draghi.
> 
> ...



Así es con la excepción de Martín Vázquez, eran otros tiempos, si es cierto que Butragueño, Sanchís o Michel podrían haberse ido y hubieran ganado más dinero. Por otro lado eran madrileños, con su vida, amigos y novias en Madrid, para mi hicieron lo correcto. Comparar eso con casos como el de Radamael Falcao saliendo del Atleti en Champions, a un recién ascendido Monaco. Otros tiempos y otros valores. 

El Scudetto era la "NBA", también, con jugadores de primera línea como Zico en un equipo del montón como Udinese. Había más pasión en los Estadios, más alegría. Han jodido bastante el fútbol y todo empezó por eliminar los estadios que no tuvieran asientos, cosa que se hizo en Inglaterra mediante Margaret Thatcher y a colación de una tragedia real (Heyssel), y de una tragedia falsa (montaje, para el que no lo sepa), la tragedia de Hillsborough en 1989 (semifinal de copa entre Nottingham y Liverpool), que sirvió mediante ese montaje para "redimir" al Liverpool, encarecer el fútbol, meter camaras en todas las calles y controlar los estadios y ciertos "vectores contestatarios" a nivel de política interna.

En los estadios ingleses había violencia (cierto), pero lo de Hillsborough fue un montaje (por el tema económico de promover las TVs, y por el tema político -control de las masas-, ahí se empezo con la veda libre de cámaras en las calles).

Hoy en día el fútbol esta lleno de pys-ops ("racísmo"), mirar el circo que es este mundial de Qatar. Una pena. Y los jugadores actuales pues el nivel lo da tipos como Neymar o Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

bueno ¿y mañana qué? ¿cómo veis el España-Alemania?


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yo te digo que ha habido tiempos en que una selección de Cataluña, una de Euskadi y otra del resto hubiesen sido un plus a nuestro palmarés
> 
> Por ejemplo una selección alternativa a la de clemente igual hubiese tenido otro desenlace
> 
> Una selección de Cataluña + una del resto de España de 2006 a 2016 y a lo mejor teníamos más mundiales y euros y le hubiésemos comido la moral al resto del mundo copando las finales de 2008 a 2012



Selección de Andalucía,

siempre se habla de Cataluña, pero de Andalucía salen/salieron jugones,

Sergio Ramos, Isco, Joaquín, Fabián, Luis Alberto, Brahim Diaz, Jesús Navas, Gavi, Ceballos, Juanmi, Suso, Nolito...


----------



## Suprimo (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Nada, mejor ver a Luis Padrique,
> 
> estará más entretenido que el partido.



Entre esto y lo que gestionan el maraca, el tciringuito de la farlopa y compañía hay un pvto mvndo, me siento hasta viego y todo


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Nada, mejor ver a Luis Padrique,
> 
> estará más entretenido que el partido.



Jajajajajajaja se la pela


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

No quiere ser abuelique


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Selección de Andalucía,
> 
> siempre se habla de Cataluña, pero de Andalucía salen/salieron jugones,
> 
> Sergio Ramos, Isco, Joaquín, Fabián, Luis Alberto, Brahim Diaz, Jesús Navas, Gavi, Ceballos, Juanmi, Suso, Nolito...



Nos presentamos las 17 autonomías y en el próximo mundial copamos todas las plazas de la uefa


----------



## Suprimo (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> bueno ¿y mañana qué? ¿cómo veis el España-Alemania?



Los partidos Uropedos están siendo una historia mil veces diferente, no hay más que ver al Bolvdos - Mexico, pero sigo diciendo que Alemania está mal, no merecen una pvta mierda y si perdieron la primera jornada, en ningún caso fue por España, ni siquiera vería clara la victoria con Tosta Rica


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Nos presentamos las 17 autonomías y en el próximo mundial copamos todas las plazas de la uefa



A campeonar,

Andalucia, Cataluña, País Vasco y Madrid tendrían más nivel que Polonia.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Roban todos, los italianos a españa en 1934, videla argentina 78 (sospechoso 6-0 a Perú), lo increible es que en España 82 con Havelange de por medio pasase lo de italia. Siempre ha habido chanchullos.
> 
> Os dejo esta "perla" del vividor y folleti Zbigniew Boniek.......se tuvo que poner las botas en italia.....
> 
> ...



Acabo de leer sobre lo de heysel y se lió pardisima. El bobierno Belga decreto el.estado de sitio en la ciudad de Bruselas   

Normal que dejarán que ganara la Juventus


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> bueno ¿y mañana qué? ¿cómo veis el España-Alemania?



Importante primero ver el otro partido, si no gana Japón, Alemania estará "más tranquila". 

En la TV alemana a Schweinsteiger "le han obligado a decir" que ganan 2-1, pero no estaba nada convencido. Se ha notado a kilometros que era un "Tipp" de cara a la audiencia. Los alemanes saben que mañana no son favoritos, y eso les pasa poquísimas veces


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Los partidos Uropedos están siendo una historia mil veces diferente, no hay más que ver al Bolvdos - Mexico, pero sigo diciendo que Alemania está mal, no merecen una pvta mierda y si perdieron la primera jornada, en ningún caso fue por España, ni siquiera vería clara la victoria con Tosta Rica



No hay que fiarse de Alemania. Son como los argentinos: tropiezan pero son competitivos y espabilan enseguida sobretodo en mundiales...

pero a España la veo como vengo diciendo muy compensada y además con puñales en banda deseando hacerlo bien. Pondría a Ansu Fati en algún momento, me parece que está ya recuperado para ser el martillo que era tipo Mbappe


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Importante primero ver el otro partido, si no gana Japón, Alemania estará "más tranquila".
> 
> En la TV alemana a Schweinsteiger "le han obligado a decir" que ganan 2-1, pero no estaba nada convencido. Se ha notado a kilometros que era un "Tipp" de cara a la audiencia. Los alemanes saben que mañana no son favoritos, y eso les pasa poquísimas veces



Compiten muy bien los alemanes como digo, pero a estas alturas de la pelicula en un partido contra España, Argentina, Brasil, Nederland, Portugal o Inglaterra no pueden ir ni creerse favoritos porque son partidos al 50%


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> bueno ¿y mañana qué? ¿cómo veis el España-Alemania?



Mal 

Por el karma, todos los que quería que perdieran,han ganado. 

Pero saldré de dudas después de ver el Tostá Rica vs Godzilla

Ahí sabremos cual es El nivel real de esas selecciones y por ende, de el de Ejpaña y Alimaña


----------



## zapatitos (27 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No sólo eso, sino que juegan con 4 equipos (ahora 5 contando Gibraltar) por lo que deberían llevar más mundiales que Brasil y más euros que Italia




Si cuentas a Gibraltar tienes que contar también a Turcas y Caicos, Anguila, Bermudas, Montserrat, Islas Vírgenes Británicas y otras que no me acuerdo que tienen el mismo estatus que Gibraltar. Pero son todas selecciones de chichinabo.

Saludos.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No hay que fiarse de Alemania. Son como los argentinos: tropiezan pero son competitivos y espabilan enseguida sobretodo en mundiales...
> 
> pero a España la veo como vengo diciendo muy compensada y además con puñales en banda deseando hacerlo bien. Pondría a Ansu Fati en algún momento, me parece que está ya recuperado para ser el martillo que era tipo Mbappe



Históricamente... todos los imperios caen, Alimaña tiene un equipo de mediocres porque efectivamente asín son ahora las alimañas y en especial la liga que tienen, no caen más en el ranking porque son 90 millones de almas y el corazón de Uropa, las apvestas deberían de ir enfocadas a quién va a salver los mvebles mañana...


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Importante primero ver el otro partido, si no gana Japón, Alemania estará "más tranquila".
> 
> En la TV alemana a Schweinsteiger "le han obligado a decir" que ganan 2-1, pero no estaba nada convencido. Se ha notado a kilometros que era un "Tipp" de cara a la audiencia. Los alemanes saben que mañana no son favoritos, y eso les pasa poquísimas veces



Es que si fuera al contrario, el hilo ya estaba vacío y la prensa ejpañola haciendo las maletas en qatar y despellejando a Luis Tabique


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Bueno, pues mañana es el gran día....


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> *Importante primero ver el otro partido, si no gana Japón, Alemania estará "más tranquila".*
> 
> En la TV alemana a Schweinsteiger "le han obligado a decir" que ganan 2-1, pero no estaba nada convencido. Se ha notado a kilometros que era un "Tipp" de cara a la audiencia. Los alemanes saben que mañana no son favoritos, y eso les pasa poquísimas veces



Que resultado favorece más a Ejpaña? Un empate no? O que gane Tosta Rica?


----------



## JAGGER (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> bueno ¿y mañana qué? ¿cómo veis el España-Alemania?



España la tiene cruda.
Pero no está muerto quien pelea.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Mal
> 
> Por el karma, todos los que quería que perdieran,han ganado.
> 
> ...



Esa es otra, Gozilla, que no fveron la hostia y le ganaron a los tevtones por muy poco, no le van a hacer ni de pvta coña la avería que le hizo a España a Tosta Rica, si la ansiedac tevtínica les hizo perder dos guerras contra todos, no me imagino lo que le pasará por la cabeza a Muller contra España viendo que va a ser que *NO*


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No hay que fiarse de Alemania. Son como los argentinos: tropiezan pero son competitivos y espabilan enseguida sobretodo en mundiales...
> 
> pero a España la veo como vengo diciendo muy compensada y además con puñales en banda deseando hacerlo bien. Pondría a Ansu Fati en algún momento, me parece que está ya recuperado para ser el martillo que era tipo Mbappe



La verdad, es que el partido de mañana es intrascendente si se gana luego a Japón

El 7-0 con las reglas de desempate que rigen en el mundial te da mucha ventaja

Así que si los chavales salen a divertirse, les veo más cerca del 6-0 de la nations que de perder


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, pues mañana es el gran día....



El primer gran partido del MUNDIAL 

2 campeonas del mundo jugando un domingo a las 20:00. Partido top

No debemos fallar. No PODEMOS FALLAR 

Vamossss Ejpañaaa


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Acabo de leer sobre lo de heysel y se lió pardisima. El bobierno Belga decreto el.estado de sitio en la ciudad de Bruselas
> 
> Normal que dejarán que ganara la Juventus



Dos semanas antes 56 ingleses murieron achicharrados en Valley Parade y tres años después 96 en Hillsborough donde se dice que orinaron sobre los cadáveres y robaron objetos personales de muertos y heridos.

En España en Bernabéu y Camp Nou se metían 100.000 putas personas y jamás pasó nada.

Pero la civilización son ellos.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Para no citar a todos comento esto en general:

A mi lo que me gustaría sería ganar mañana a Alemania porque directamente la eliminas y ya no puede quedar segunda y tener un mejor camino por el otro lado del cuadro y llegar más lejos que nosotros en caso de que perdamos en octavos...

Me debato entre eso y entre salir a especular para empatar, y si como espero Japón le gana a CR entonces volver a especular con Japón el tercer día con un empatito y que sean primeros de grupo ellos y se coman el marrón de Brasil/Argentina, que como ya he dicho hay que enfrentarlos lo más cerca de la final posible. Pero claro debe ganar Japón para hacer lo que digo. Si empata entonces es mejor que ganemos a Alemania por lo dicho anteriormente y un rival duro menos


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> España la tiene cruda.
> Pero no está muerto quien pelea.



A diferencia de algunos españoles que tiraron mala leche a la selección argentina, banco a España porque desde 2008 con Aragonés lograron plasmar un estilo de juego que se mantiene en el tiempo, ahora con Luis Enrique. Merece respeto. Además, Alemania nos ganó la Final del '90 con robo, nos sacaron del 2006 y 2010 y también nos robaron la Final de 2014. Ojalá los rajen del Mundial.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> A diferencia de algunos españoles que tiraron mala leche a la selección argentina, banco a España porque desde 2008 con Aragonés lograron plasmar un estilo de juego que se mantiene en el tiempo, ahora con Luis Enrique. Merece respeto. Además, Alemania nos ganó la Final del '90 con robo, nos sacaron del 2006 y 2010 y también nos robaron la Final de 2014. Ojalá los rajen del Mundial.



Mañana puede ser que caigan eliminados. Por de pronto van obligados a ganar y nosotros no.


----------



## JAGGER (27 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> A diferencia de algunos españoles que tiraron mala leche a la selección argentina, banco a España porque desde 2008 con Aragonés lograron plasmar un estilo de juego que se mantiene en el tiempo, ahora con Luis Enrique. Merece respeto. Además, Alemania nos ganó la Final del '90 con robo, nos sacaron del 2006 y 2010 y también nos robaron la Final de 2014. Ojalá los rajen del Mundial.



Sí pero mañana van a salir con los tapones de punta. Son una aplanadora.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Para no citar a todos comento esto en general:
> 
> A mi lo que me gustaría sería ganar mañana a Alemania porque directamente la eliminas y ya no puede quedar segunda y tener un mejor camino por el otro lado del cuadro y llegar más lejos que nosotros en caso de que perdamos en octavos...
> 
> Me debato entre eso y entre salir a especular para empatar, y si como espero Japón le gana a CR entonces volver a especular con Japón el tercer día con un empatito y que sean primeros de grupo ellos y se coman el marrón de Brasil/Argentina, que como ya he dicho hay que enfrentarlos lo más cerca de la final posible. Pero claro debe ganar Japón para hacer lo que digo. Si empata entonces es mejor que ganemos a Alemania por lo dicho anteriormente y un rival duro menos



Hay que salir a por todo. Hay margen, ellos no.

Es el primer gran partido del mundial. Lo van a ver muchos más millones de personas del mundo fútbol que los retransmitidos hasta ahora. Un domingo a las 20:00 es un horario perfecto para que el mundo contemple una violation en directo de la Mannschaft y que Ejpaña se ponga como favorita en las casas de apuestas


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> A diferencia de algunos españoles que tiraron mala leche a la selección argentina, banco a España porque desde 2008 con Aragonés lograron plasmar un estilo de juego que se mantiene en el tiempo, ahora con Luis Enrique. Merece respeto. Además, Alemania nos ganó la Final del '90 con robo, nos sacaron del 2006 y 2010 y también nos robaron la Final de 2014. Ojalá los rajen del Mundial.



Que robo hubo en la final del 2014?? Alemania fue el mejor equipo de aquella competición


----------



## LMLights (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Partido top



Alemania saldrá herida, dolida y rabiosa.

CUIDADO PUES.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Mañana puede ser que caigan eliminados. Por de pronto van obligados a ganar y nosotros no.



Nosotros también vamos obligados a ganar, no quiero jugármela contra los Japos.


----------



## Djokovic (27 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Alemania saldrá herida, dolida y rabiosa.
> 
> CUIDADO PUES.



Hay que tener fe en el Mesías , ya lleva 2 goles


----------



## Th89 (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Para no citar a todos comento esto en general:
> 
> A mi lo que me gustaría sería ganar mañana a Alemania porque directamente la eliminas y ya no puede quedar segunda y tener un mejor camino por el otro lado del cuadro y llegar más lejos que nosotros en caso de que perdamos en octavos...
> 
> Me debato entre eso y entre salir a especular para empatar, y si como espero Japón le gana a CR entonces volver a especular con Japón el tercer día con un empatito y que sean primeros de grupo ellos y se coman el marrón de Brasil/Argentina, que como ya he dicho hay que enfrentarlos lo más cerca de la final posible. Pero claro debe ganar Japón para hacer lo que digo. Si empata entonces es mejor que ganemos a Alemania por lo dicho anteriormente y un rival duro menos



Dios, pero qué mentalidad es esa.

Al campo se sale a ganar, si luego son mejores y te ganan, pues aprietas los dientes, lo aceptas y punto.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Nov 2022)

Que ha dicho Henry Kissinger que va a ganar España el Mundial.
Y el segundo favorito Brasil.


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Sí pero mañana van a salir con los tapones de punta. Son una aplanadora.



Si salen en "plan aplanadora" como decís, puede que España les encaje 3 goles si controlan en partido en la mitad de cancha y juegan en profundidad por el centro (Mas teniendo en cuenta que Neuer es una máquina de hacer cagadas). Pienso que es una buena medida para saber en serio para qué está España este Mundial. Costa Rica es el peorcito de la Concacaf, nada que ver con ese equipo de 2014 que daba pelea y eliminó a Italia e Inglaterra.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Que ha dicho Henry Kissinger que va a ganar España el Mundial.
> Y el segundo favorito Brasil.



En serio?

Se lo.habran dicho los contactos que tiene porque ese de fútbol sabe lo que yo de Hockey sobre hielo


----------



## Suprimo (27 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Que ha dicho Henry Kissinger que va a ganar España el Mundial.
> Y el segundo favorito Brasil.



Si eres del Atleti la opinión vale la décima parte


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Si eres del Atleti la opinión vale la décima parte



No creo que sea del Atleti Kissinger. 
Pero tiene información privilegiada de todo lo que pasa en el mundo.


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Que robo hubo en la final del 2014?? Alemania fue el mejor equipo de aquella competición



El penal de Neuer a Higuaín. 
De haber existido el VAR nos cobraban ese claro penal y era expulsión a Neuer, y por supuesto el partido quedaba liquidado en los 90'. Ya está, no lloro, pero está bueno recordar cuando nos roban a nosotros ya que siempre se habla de la famosa "Mano de Dios".


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (27 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Es la realidad, en el contexto mundial, España no pesa. Cuando salieron campeones en África (locales) vinieron a dar una ejsibisión a la Argentina y se comieron una tremenda paliza.
> Inglaterra es otra dimensión.



Exhibición buena, buena pero de ridículo histórico fue la de Argentina en el mundial de África.

Pero claro, es más importante un partido amistoso que un título oficial, dónde va a parar...

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pero con cruces favorables y un poco de suerte te gana una Eurocopa hasta GRECIA.



Mentira. Ganaron la Eurocopa con todo merecimiento, ganando los partidos, es decir, sin llegar a las tandas de penalties. Os guiáis por el nombre siempre cuando la mayoría de países tienen sus épocas doradas y los menospeciáis en vuestra simpleza.


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Y a lo que venía al hilo es a decir que siendo los sudacas rechonchos y deformes, les debe costar bastante tener futbolistas altos y esbeltos/atléticos.


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No sólo eso, sino que juegan con 4 equipos (ahora 5 contando Gibraltar) por lo que deberían llevar más mundiales que Brasil y más euros que Italia



Porque esto que juegan no son selecciones nacionales, sino selecciones de federaciones nacionales. Por motivos históricos, los británicos tienen varias federaciones de fútbol (inglesa, galesa, escocesa,...) que juegan en competiciones internacionales.

Es como el Festival de Eurovisión, al que va el representante no de España, sino de RTVE y de las demás televisiones estatales europeas.

El concurso de Miss España directamente es una cosa privada que usa el nombre de España con toda la cara dura sin ningún derecho.


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿cómo veis el España-Alemania?



Por televisión.


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Y a lo que venía al hilo es a decir que siendo los sudacas rechonchos y deformes, les debe costar bastante tener futbolistas altos y esbeltos/atléticos.



Soy alto, esbelto y sudaca. También debo decir que en España he follado, aunque se folla mejor en Cuba y Brasil.

Aquí tu seguro que no follas, no por tu apariencia, si no por tu carácter...Piensan que sos incogible porque no "conectas" emocionalmente con nuestras mujeres

Venía al hilo a responderte esto


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


>



Muy interesante, especialmente lo que dice a partir del minuto 9:01, coincidiendo con mis críticas a las pésimas imágenes que se ven por televisión por culpa de esa gentuza de realizadores y cámara.


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Soy alto, esbelto y sudaca. También debo decir que en España he follado, aunque se folla mejor en Cuba y Brasil.
> 
> Aquí tu seguro que no follas, no por tu apariencia, si no por tu carácter...Piensan que sos incogible porque no "conectas" emocionalmente con nuestras mujeres
> 
> Venía al hilo a responderte esto



Que no conecto dice. Si yo te contara... Conectan ellas. Y si me fuera a otro país sería el doble de fácil, porque las gustan los forasteros.

Algún día podréis ganar a Arabia Saudí. No hay que desanimarse.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Por lo que veo contestáis a fantasmas (serán los sudacas que tengo bloqueados),

yo me meto en burbuja porque las RRSS en español están plagadas de panchitos con CI de chimpancé, rojos de mierda con su matraca y feminazis taradas,

este es el único agujero infecto en todo internet donde se está a salvo de esos infraseres,

fijaros que hasta aquí vienen a dar por culo.


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Por lo que veo contestáis a fantasmas (serán los sudacas que tengo bloqueados),
> 
> yo me meto en burbuja porque las RRSS en español están plagadas de panchitos con CI de chimpancé, rojos de mierda con su matraca y feminazis taradas,
> 
> ...



Pues nada más vine a expresar que estoy re contento por la victoria de Argentina y que dicha victoria ha cerrado varias bocas. Hechos irrefutables. Y te quiero mucho aunque no lo creas.

Deseo a los demás foreros que tienen mejor rollo con sus hermanos argentinos la mejor de las suertes contra Alemania. Adiós.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Nov 2022)

¿En serio nos eperan 4 días de retraso? Si Argentina es nivel Serbia


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

pensáis que Alimañia tendrá alguna posibilidac contra el fúmbol ecshibición del farsa de luisenriquez?

yo sacaría a Llorente, Koke y Morata de titulares porque me da que va a ser complicadito el partido.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> yo sacaría a Llorente, Koke y Morata de titulares porque me da que va a ser complicadito el partido.



Cero titvlares del Cholismo = 7-0...


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Cero titvlares del Cholismo = 7-0...



con la tostada de tostarica y tammbién marcó Morata su golito y koke manejó el partido en la segunda parte. No lo viste o k?


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

La Alimañia no parece que vaya a salir con la tostada. Yo sacaría un equipo titular serio


----------



## Dave Bowman (27 Nov 2022)

La apuesta de Rodri de central está muy bien para partidos en los q presumes q no te van a tocar mucho los huevos atrás y es un jugador q se incorpora al ataque haciendo una especie de 3-4-3 en fase ofensiva.

Mañana contra Alemania, saldría con Azpilicueta y quizás Laporte-Eric en los centrales. Lateral izq lo normal es q juegue Alba.

En el medio, los 3 mejores son los que jugaron el otro dia. Quizás Rodri por Busquets si se espera un ritmo más alto de partido. Pedri y Gavi indiscutibles.

Arriba es donde más dudas tengo. Posiblemente mañana si saliese con Morata de inicio y Ansu y Ferrán por las bandas izquierda y derecha.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> con la tostada de tostarica y tammbién marcó Morata su golito y koke manejó el partido en la segunda parte. No lo viste o k?


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Exhibición buena, buena pero de ridículo histórico fue la de Argentina en el mundial de África.
> 
> Pero claro, es más importante un partido amistoso que un título oficial, dónde va a parar...
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk



¿No fue ese el partido donde los pillaron yéndose de putas la noche anterior?


----------



## Viviendo (27 Nov 2022)

Espero que Costa Rica gane para que al menos se vayan dando buena imagen, y si Espanha elimina hoy a Alemania hasta puede haber milagro para los ticos en el ultimo partido


----------



## Dr.Muller (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> bueno ¿y mañana qué? ¿cómo veis el España-Alemania?



Alemania va a morder, defensa tipo mexico pero más adelantados
tardaremos una media hora en tranquilizar el partido, atacaremos las bandas,
poca gente habla de lo mejor de la selección española, LA PRECISIÓN. parece que el balón del mundial es dificil de controlar.
creo que 3-1 para hezpaña


----------



## Dr.Muller (27 Nov 2022)

Os suenan estas caras?
no hace tanto tiempo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Alemania va a morder, defensa tipo mexico pero más adelantados
> tardaremos una media hora en tranquilizar el partido, atacaremos las bandas,
> poca gente habla de lo mejor de la selección española, LA PRECISIÓN. parece que el balón del mundial es dificil de controlar.
> creo que 3-1 para hezpaña



Yo diría que Alemania saldrá a dar patadas para descentrarnos como en 2015


----------



## Dr.Muller (27 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Yo diría que Alemania saldrá a dar patadas para descentrarnos como en 2015



Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Dr.Muller (27 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Cero titvlares del Cholismo = 7-0...



Si
morata para distraer a ANTONIO seguro


----------



## bubba_zanetti (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

La derrota de México todavía me duele.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

No conozco el nombre de un solo jugador titular de la selección española y no pienso aprenderlo, con lo cual veré el partido sin audio, si lo veo. Me gusta estar desconectado de la realidad española.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Mentira. Ganaron la Eurocopa con todo merecimiento, ganando los partidos, es decir, sin llegar a las tandas de penalties. Os guiáis por el nombre siempre cuando la mayoría de países tienen sus épocas doradas y los menospeciáis en vuestra simpleza.



Grecia le ganó 2 veces a Portugal, a R.Checa y a Francia. Ese fue su bagaje (Contra España empató y perdió con Rusia).

Yo no digo que no hiciesen bien las cosas, digo que si tienes un plan y te sale bien, puede pasar de todo. Grecia estaba creo la 15 de 16 en las apuestas de aquella Euro, solo por delante de Letonia. Si defiendes bien, no encajas y luego enchufas tu oportunidad, pues ganas los partidos. Eso hicieron. 1-0 tres veces en eliminatorias y fin de la cita.

Argentina tiene nivel suficiente para ganar sin hacer nada espectacular, y si hace como en 2014, con un camino de rosas, se planta en semifinales y luego gánales.

Italia en 2006 jugó bien un partido (El de semifinales) y hasta esas semifinales no jugó contra nadie relevante. Y fue campeón.

Cuando dominas y sometes al rival, tus opciones de ganar aumentan, pero nunca son del 100%. Y en un Mundial si evitas "todo lo gordo", llegas lejos.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> yo me meto en burbuja porque las RRSS en español están plagadas de panchitos con CI de chimpancé, rojos de mierda con su matraca y feminazis taradas,
> 
> este es el único agujero infecto en todo internet donde se está a salvo de esos infraseres,



Burbuja.info es un pozo negro. "Estamos a salvo" porque el hedor hace que nadie quiera acercarse.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Os suenan estas caras?
> no hace tanto tiempo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1274240



Recuerdo ese día. No pensaba que pudieran ganar y menos por ese resultado

Con Alemania siempre está el partido al 50% así que ningún miedo y mucho menos yo que soy del Aleti y sé bien lo que es enfrentarse con fuertes


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Nosotros también vamos obligados a ganar, no quiero jugármela contra los Japos.



De eso nada. con 3 puntos y un +7 de diferencia de goles o average o anotación o como lo llamen no se puede ir obligado al segundo partido.

Ellos tienen 0 puntos y -1. si pierden están eliminados y con un empate dependen de terceros la última jornada.

Si se puede hay que machacar como decía Luis Aragonés, pero si se empata es también buen resultado y perder tampoco sería ningún drama porque hay un tercer partido.

Creo que este partido es el más favorable de plantear de todos los que ha jugado España contra Alemania en partido oficial. Pase lo que pase nada nos perjudica.


----------



## Teofrasto (27 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que va a ser dificil, los alemanes se juegan la vida, y son inasequibles al desaliento, la defensa de España aún no ha sido puesta a prueba y la veo floja. . Ojalá me equivoque , pero veo un partido difícil.


----------



## Mariano24 (27 Nov 2022)

A Alemania sólo le vale ganar. Creo que hoy palmamos y por varios goles.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Joder qué caguetas sois...esto empieza a parecerse al hilo del Madri


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Nov 2022)

Si Costa Rica gana a Japon, Alemania se acabará clasificando aunque perdiera hoy


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

A ver nuestros rivales que tal lo hacen.

Como gane Costa Rica LAS CARAS.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Nov 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> A Alemania sólo le vale ganar. Creo que hoy palmamos y por varios goles.





Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si Costa Rica gana a Japon, Alemania se acabará clasificando aunque perdiera hoy



Te contesto con mi anterior mensaje


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si Costa Rica gana a Japon, Alemania se acabará clasificando aunque perdiera hoy



No si Japón gana a España


----------



## Mariano24 (27 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Te contesto con mi anterior mensaje



Costa Rica hoy no gana


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

Solo se habla de Luis Enrique, no se habla de ningún jugador en concreto, la estrella es el entrenador, no los jugadores. Si España gana, ha ganado Luis Enrique, si acaso el conjunto, el grupo, el colectivo. Todo suena muy socialista en esta España.

Y es que España es un equipo sin individualidades, no digo que no tenga buenos jugadores, solo digo que carece de estrellas. Es el típico equipo que podrías encontrar en el antiguo bloque comunista de Europa del este. Un conjunto muy bien armado que practica un futbol predecible y maquinal, es la filosofia de la España socialista de Sánchez llevada al furgol, un equipo gris y robotizado en el que el entrenador y el "colectivo" es la estrella y los jugadores simples piezas intercambiables. No se si ir con esta España socialista, tengo sentimientos enfrentados, al fin y al cabo es España.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No si Japón gana a España



Lo he dicho como lo mas probable, no como un hecho certero.

Tambien tienen que ganar ellos, y tambien tiene que tener mejor tiebreaker, obviamente.

Lo que quiero remarcar es que no estaran en la calle ni de coña


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Buenos días kamaradens!!

Vamos a ver al Imperio del Sol Naciente de Hiro-Hito y el Ministro Matsuoka contra las huestes de Vazquez de Coronado!!


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Buenos días.

Así es, la inhóspita Tostarica de Coronado contra el imperio nipón.
A los japos se les respetó el horario, las 19 h en Tokyo, las 4 de la mañana en Centroamérica.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

"Sí se puede" cantan los tostaricos en la grada


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> "Sí se puede" cantan los tostaricos en la grada



La incógnita del grupo sigue siendo la Alimaña, todo depende de nuestro partido contra ellos.


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Así es, la inhóspita Tostarica de Coronado contra el imperio nipón.
> A los japos se les respetó el horario, las 19 h en Tokyo, las 4 de la mañana en Centroamérica.



Las TVs mandan


----------



## TNTcl (27 Nov 2022)

España, a priori, se enfrentaría a Croacia o Bélgica en octavos. Bélgica se enfrenta a Marruecos a las dos y cuidado también con Canadá que casi podría echar a Croacia.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Pues pinta a igualado el partidito, al final me tocará aplaudir a LE.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> España, a priori, se enfrentaría a Croacia o Bélgica en octavos. Bélgica se enfrenta a Marruecos a las dos y cuidado también con Canadá que casi podría echar a Croacia.



Espero más de Canadá, solo que su falta de experiencia les canta mucho.


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Nov 2022)

Buenos días caballeros. hoy hay fútbol, hoy juega España.


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> España, a priori, se enfrentaría a Croacia o Bélgica en octavos. Bélgica se enfrenta a Marruecos a las dos y cuidado también con Canadá que casi podría echar a Croacia.



Croacia me pareció aceptable, estuvo por encima de nuestros vecinos follacabras, lo único que Marruecos es un equipo bastante correoso pero tuvo sus oportunidades. Creo que los hijos de Ante Pavelic seran 2ª en ese grupo aunque quiero ver a Bélgica hoy contra los súbditos de la Reina del Desierto , al parecer no jugaron nada bien contra Canadá.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Así es, la inhóspita Tostarica de Coronado contra el imperio nipón.
> A los japos se les respetó el horario, las 19 h en Tokyo, las 4 de la mañana en Centroamérica.



Obviamente saben que va a verlo muchos más japos que tostaricenses.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Croacia me pareció aceptable, estuvo por encima de nuestros vecinos follacabras, lo único que Marruecos es un equipo bastante correoso pero tuvo sus oportunidades. Creo que será 2ª en ese grupo aunque quiero ver a Bélgica hoy contra los súbditos de la Reina del Desierto , al parecer no jugaron nada bien contra Canadá.



Bélgica tiene que espabilar hoy que Marruecos va a ir con todo y no siempre se les va a aparecer la virgen como el otro día con el penalti tan mal tirado


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Los japos se guardan munición en el banquillo, no me parece a mí el momento de relajarse, necesitan los 6 puntos para arrinconar a la Alimaña.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> La incógnita del grupo sigue siendo la Alimaña, todo depende de nuestro partido contra ellos.



Las alimañas van a salir con el cuchillo entre los dientes y van a buscar quitarnos el balón. El tema va a estar en quien va a tener el balón. No ganar a ellos les mata.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Pues pinta a igualado el partidito, al final me tocará aplaudir a LE.



Bueno, pinta a que Tosta Rica ha aprendido algo.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Mejor Japón, aunque sin concretar los ataques.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Los japos se guardan munición en el banquillo, no me parece a mí el momento de relajarse, necesitan los 6 puntos para arrinconar a la Alimaña.



Los japos saben que este es su partido. Ganando este están dentro al 99%.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

En mi opinión Alemania es de los equipos que mejor juego ha desplegado. La cagaron en los últimos 15m contra Japón, pero son muy buenos. 

No hay que confiarse. Yo firmo el empate.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Tostarica son poquita cosa más una chica muy mona que hay en la grada 

mucho tienen que cambiar para ganar este partido


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> En mi opinión Alemania es de los equipos que mejor juego ha desplegado. La cagaron en los últimos 15m contra Japón, pero son muy buenos.
> 
> No hay que confiarse. Yo firmo el empate.



Creo que va a ser un empate a 1-1. Lo único que en caso de que gane Japón hoy, lo tendrían bastante complicado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> En mi opinión Alemania es de los equipos que mejor juego ha desplegado. La cagaron en los últimos 15m contra Japón, pero son muy buenos.
> 
> No hay que confiarse. Yo firmo el empate.



Tienen el toque de balón que tiene España pero los últimos 8 años la han cagado una y otra vez. No tienen jugadores para ello. Pueden ganarnos porque nosotros somos débiles defensivamente, pero no van a llegar lejos.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Las alimañas van a salir con el cuchillo entre los dientes y van a buscar quitarnos el balón. El tema va a estar en quien va a tener el balón. No ganar a ellos les mata.



Bueno, si ganan los japos y no nos ganan estos verboten, prácticamente están fuera, aunque sería un cachondeo el último partido contra la tostarica en caso de empate, intentando meterles 10 goles porsiacá les sonaba la flauta, que de todas maneras es pronto para hacer cábalas, esta noche mejor.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los japos saben que este es su partido. Ganando este están dentro al 99%.



Si nos gana Alemania están fuera.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Creo que va a ser un empate a 1-1. Lo único que en caso de que gane Japón hoy, lo tendrían bastante complicado.



Si gama hoy Japón tienen que salir a muerte y von mucha presión. Ya veremos. Va a ser buena prueba para España.


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Pues pinta a igualado el partidito, al final me tocará aplaudir a LE.



No va ser un partido fácil, ni tampoco fácil de ver. Yo ya estoy amarrategi


----------



## Djokovic (27 Nov 2022)

España debe jugar a empatar los dos partidos. Catenaccio español


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Parece que a los japos se les han pegado las sábanas o igual se fueron de pvtas anoche por el Strip de Qatar, uno de los nightlife más sonados del mundo.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Media hora y ni un tiro a puerta ni nada que se le parezca.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Y se la pela


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Vuelvo. Preguntar por aquí, no tenéis micro cortes o congelaciones en la aplicación desde la TV de gol mundial, no digo desde la aplicación del móvil


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Ah vaya con el tiki-taka tostarricense.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Si nos gana Alemania están fuera.



Bueno, si nos gana Alemania, los que nos complicamos somos nosotros, que tenemos que ganar a los japos sí o sí.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Media hora y ni un tiro a puerta ni nada que se le parezca.



El partido es más malo que la carne pescuezo 

que enfoquen a la grada que creo que hay pivones y al menos vemos algo bonito


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> España debe jugar a empatar los dos partidos. Catenaccio español



Pues nos interesa ser segundos...


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vuelvo. Preguntar por aquí, no tenéis micro cortes o congelaciones en la aplicación desde la TV de gol mundial, no digo desde la aplicación del móvil



Yo es que no te puedo decir porque lo veo en plan patapalo


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Hay serias posibilidades de que esto acabe 0-0. Resultado peligroso para Japón.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Ataque encarnizado por ambos bandos tras media hora de juego:


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Nov 2022)

30 minutos y ni un puto tiro a porteria de ningun equipo

joder que aburrimiento : no hay jugadas , pierden el balon , lo recuperan unos , lo pierden , lo recuperan los otros , lo pierden , empujones , pases largos malos , pierden el balon , lo recuperan , lo pierden ,..........................


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Primer tiro de Costa Rica en todo el mundial, solo han tardado 124 minutos.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Joder con los skills de Campbell rematando de rosca con el exterior, cosa mais rara.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> El partido es más malo que la carne pescuezo
> 
> que enfoquen a la grada que creo que hay pivones y al menos vemos algo bonito



Ya te lo animo yo el jilo


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> 30 minutos y ni un puto tiro a porteria de ningun equipo
> 
> joder que aburrimiento : no hay jugadas , pierden el balon , lo recuperan unos , lo pierden , lo recuperan los otros , lo pierden , empujones , pases largos malos , pierden el balon , lo recuperan , lo pierden ,..........................



Cuando tienes equipos malos y/o que no están obligados a atacar te pasa eso. Japón empatando hoy lo tiene muy de cara, y Costa Rica sabe que no va a pasar a la siguiente fase, si suma algo por honor bien.

Asi que huele a 1-0 tardío/afortunado, como tantos otros partidos de este mundial


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues nos interesa ser segundos...



En el mundial a 1 partido te la lía cualquiera. Eso de ir a empatar mal asunto y lo del catenaccio ya es de traca España NO sabe defender cada ocasión es peligro de muerte, tanto miedo a Brasil y un moroco del montón te la lía en penaltis.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> 30 minutos y ni un puto tiro a porteria de ningun equipo
> 
> joder que aburrimiento : no hay jugadas , pierden el balon , lo recuperan unos , lo pierden , lo recuperan los otros , lo pierden , empujones , pases largos malos , pierden el balon , lo recuperan , lo pierden ,..........................



me gusta el furbor los domigo por la mañana es la mayooooor de mi afisione


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

Japón son unos teleñecos robóticos bastante cabrones, me parece un equipo impredecible.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ya te lo animo yo el jilo



Akina Aoshima se llama, buf no está mal digamos.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

Primera parte soporífera. A ver si vemos algo en la segunda.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Japón son unos teleñecos robóticos bastante cabrones, me parece un equipo impredecible.



Guardan la munición para la segunda parte, con Take, Minamino, Shibasaki y Tanaka.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Pos no, el último cuarto de hora tampoco ha mejorado demasiado la cosa:


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> En el mundial a 1 partido te la lía cualquiera. Eso de ir a empatar mal asunto y lo del catenaccio ya es de traca España NO sabe defender cada ocasión es peligro de muerte, tanto miedo a Brasil y un moroco del montón te la lía en penaltis.



Coño hay que especular un poquito que no es malo. Es verdad que Marruecos te puede joder y echarte en octavos, pero si piensas eso es mejor no ir al torneo

yo prefiero jugar con Marruecos y luego Francia que con Croacia y luego Brasil...son equipos más abordables y desactivables para el juego de España que una Croacia y después un miura como Brasil que te hace 2 acrobacias y te echa.

Ya lo he dicho mucho más atrás: Argentina y Brasil mucho mejor en semis o final porque son ellos los que tienen la presión y la obligación de ganar. En cuartos la presión la tenemos nosotros con los consabidos topicazos de que si nunca pasamos de cuartos y chorradas así, y en esas fases ellos juegan más confiados en sus posibilidades. Si te enfrentas a ellos en semis salen CAGAOS LITERALMENTE porque saben que no superar la semi es un fracaso para sus países. Y en la final directamente te los puedes comer por las patas.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

España tiene un buen equipo. Pero carecemos de kraks al nivel de Mbappe o Messi que son los que en un momento dado te resuelven un partido atascado.


----------



## xilebo (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## cebollo (27 Nov 2022)

En un Brasil - España en cuartos yo creo que toda la presión la tiene Brasil. La exigencia a Neymar es ser campeón del mundo y la exigencia a Morata es no perderse en el aeropuerto.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> España debe jugar a empatar los dos partidos. Catenaccio español



Y que te crees que es el tiki taka?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Pues los japos le están dando opciones a las alimañas


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

No sé, no me creo que salgan en el mismo plan la segunda parte. Habrá cambios y se deberán notar.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Están diciendo en TV que los japos han reservado 5 jugadores respecto al partido contra Alemania?!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo es que no te puedo decir porque lo veo en plan patapalo



Me parece que voy a empezar yo a ver las cosas así, joder, les pagas y encima pasan, absurdo.

Al final he enganchado el pc a la TV, vamos a ver a los gokus


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cuando tienes equipos malos y/o que no están obligados a atacar te pasa eso. Japón empatando hoy lo tiene muy de cara, y Costa Rica sabe que no va a pasar a la siguiente fase, si suma algo por honor bien.
> 
> Asi que huele a 1-0 tardío/afortunado, como tantos otros partidos de este mundial



Japón empatando no lo tiene de cara porque les obliga a puntuar contra nosotros. Si pierden contra nosotros y Alimaña no pierde hoy, están fuera.


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Están diciendo en TV que los japos han reservado 5 jugadores respecto al partido contra Alemania?!



con 2 amarillas ya te invalidan para el próximo partido, es un factor para muchas selecciones.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> España tiene un buen equipo. Pero carecemos de kraks al nivel de Mbappe o Messi que son los que en un momento dado te resuelven un partido atascado.



Parecido al europeo de Basket... Ejpaña era el único equipo top sin ninguna super estrella


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Akina Aoshima se llama, buf no está mal digamos.



Mucha ropa veo yo ahí


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Japón empatando no lo tiene de cara porque les obliga a puntuar contra nosotros. Si pierden contra nosotros y Alimaña no pierde hoy, están fuera.



Si los comentaristas Suizos.dicen que es un error..
Que debería ir a ganar y así clasificarse


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Ay Morita


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me parece que voy a empezar yo a ver las cosas así, joder, les pagas y encima pasan, absurdo.
> 
> Al final he enganchado el pc a la TV, vamos a ver a los gokus



Yo no tengo TV y no hay problema de ningún tipo para conseguir el acontecimiento que desee. Aunque tampoco soy tan pirata, cuando tenga pelas seré más caballoso.


----------



## xilebo (27 Nov 2022)

*Nuevo horizonte para Asensio*

El balear se reivindica con España como ‘9′, una puerta más para seguir recuperando importancia en el Madrid. Su renovación, telón de fondo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Los japos son gilipollas?, Que empaten contra tosta rica, como Alemania gane se pueden ir a pastar


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Ayer, en el Argentina México, hubo en total 9 disparos, de los cuales únicamente 3 fueron a puerta. ¿Pero qué puta bazofia es ésta?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los japos son gilipollas?, Que empaten contra tosta rica, como Alemania gane se pueden ir a pasar



No veo a España ganando a Japón, a lo sumo un empate.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (27 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y la europea Alemania Inglaterra.



Ni así Inglaterra ganaría su primera Eurocopa


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Acaba de entrar Takuma Asano, su mejor referencia ofensiva, hablo de los puntas.
Están atacando más ahora.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Nuevo horizonte para Asensio*
> 
> El balear se reivindica con España como ‘9′, una puerta más para seguir recuperando importancia en el Madrid. Su renovación, telón de fondo.



España es el ÚNICO país del mundo que se preocupa de las renovaciones de tal o cual en pleno mundial

es acojonante como vamos al revés de todo el planeta y luego no sabemos por qué hacemos mal las cosas


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> No veo a España ganando a Japón, a lo sumo un empate.



Troll de mierda.


----------



## TNTcl (27 Nov 2022)

Parece ser que no va a caber un alfiler esta noche, va a estar pendiente del partido todo el planeta. 

Me da que España va a arrasar a los teutones.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Troll de mierda.



Ni que España fuera la gran cosa. Si ni siquiera tiene jugadores conocidos.


----------



## pandiella (27 Nov 2022)

terrible ataque de costa rica


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> No veo a España ganando a Japón, a lo sumo un empate.



¿Ya te han dado por culo? lo digo porque hay que pagar las deudas y también porque como adivino te morirías de hambre


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Parece ser que no va a caber un alfiler esta noche, va a estar pendiente del partido todo el planeta.



Segundo partido cañero del Mundial después del Francia-Dinamarca, lo de anoche solo para hacer boxeo, Méjico siempre en la mediocridad mundialera.


----------



## pandiella (27 Nov 2022)

imposible que marque costa rica, 0-0 lo máximo q pueden obtener


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Ni Tosta Rica tan mala ni los manga Boys tan rebelacion...


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Ni que España fuera la gran cosa. Si ni siquiera tiene jugadores conocidos.



Mejor chavales desconocidos que un inserso


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Ni así Inglaterra ganaría su primera Eurocopa



Inglaterra es la Argentina europea. Lo poco que ha ganado ha sido haciendo trampas.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ni Tosta Rica tan mala ni los manga Boys tan rebelacion...



Punto a nuestro favor


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Nov 2022)

Buen ciclocross ahora mismo en euroesport.
Duelo Pidcock vs Van der Poel


----------



## pandiella (27 Nov 2022)

es un calco del mexico-argentina de ayer


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

Deducción PACO CUÑAO del partido:

Si Japón ganó a Alemania, y ahora no es capaz de ganar a C.Rica, a la cual España metió 7....España gana el Mundial.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Pues al final marcan los manga..


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

No creéis que un seleccion con pornstar que salgan en el descanso a hacer espectáculos en vivo conseguiría más audiencia.

Ahora por ejemplo, están los japos jugando y en el banquillo ponemos a una actriz haciendo una buena mamada, que quede en segundo plano.
Todos saldríamos ganando.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Qué raro el seleccionador japo, sin Take ni Minamino dentro todavía.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

También podían poner a cuatro japonesas vestidas de sailor Moon siendo rociadas por el señor del antifaz, este espectáculo podría ser representado en el banderín de corner, de esta forma cada vez que se produzca un córner se vivirían con mas pasión si cabe.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

La Copa America no cuenta.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> *Deducción PACO CUÑAO del partido:*
> 
> Si Japón ganó a Alemania, y ahora no es capaz de ganar a C.Rica, a la cual España metió 7....España gana el Mundial.



Ni Bij deita ni jalgoritmos ni pollas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Qué raro el seleccionador japo, sin Take ni Minamino dentro todavía.



Los está reservando para España.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No creéis que un seleccion con pornstar que salgan en el descanso a hacer espectáculos en vivo conseguiría más audiencia.
> 
> Ahora por ejemplo, están los japos jugando y en el banquillo ponemos a una actriz haciendo una buena mamada, que quede en segundo plano.
> Todos saldríamos ganando.



Sobretodo el de la mamada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Sale el 14.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOLAZO de Japón. Brutal.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (27 Nov 2022)

vaya coñazo estos partidos 0-0, resultado típico de fase de grupos


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los está reservando para España.



Pues hay que ser anormal, la prioridad es hacer puntos y la tostarica era mejor baza.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Deducción PACO CUÑAO del partido:
> 
> Si Japón ganó a Alemania, y ahora no es capaz de ganar a C.Rica, a la cual España metió 7....España gana el Mundial.



Sabes que ayer Henry Kissinger dijo.que Ejpaña era la máxima favorita para ganar el mundial??

Y ese, de fútbol no sabrá mucho, alguno de sus múltiples super contactos le habrá dicho que meta algunos dolares en las casas de apuestas??


----------



## - CONANÍN - (27 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> GOOOOOLAZO de Japón. Brutal.



dónde lo estás viendo¿¿¿ en mi pacolink vamos por el 68:30 a ceros


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Sabes que ayer Henry Kissinger dijo.que Ejpaña era la máxima favorita para ganar el mundial??



no, pero lo que me sorprende es que siga vivo con 99 años


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Se viene el.gol japonés

Falta al.borde del area


----------



## pandiella (27 Nov 2022)

el empate de japon igual le conviene mas q ganar, pues cambiaria como afrontaria alemania el partido esta noche. y a espanya


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Viendo a un paquetón como Tosta Rica, da pavor pensar en el siguiente Mundial, todas las perlas que van a jugarlo a partir de la selección 33.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Por ejemplo está actriz, aque hay un fuera de juego? Sale ella mientras ven el var y le hace una buena mamada al jugador en fuera de juego.

El fútbol conseguiría ingresos extras y ganaría aficionados.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Sabes que ayer Henry Kissinger dijo.que Ejpaña era la máxima favorita para ganar el mundial??
> 
> Y ese, de fútbol no sabrá mucho, alguno de sus múltiples super contactos le habrá dicho que meta algunos dolares en las casas de apuestas??



mmmmm...no lo sabía.

Eso subirá las apuestas a favor de España y hará ganar más dinero a quien apueste en contra cuando la eliminen.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Nada, cada vez se ven menos artistas en el furgo, menos regates buenos, menos lanzamientos de falta con premio, ...


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Deducción PACO CUÑAO del partido:
> 
> Si Japón ganó a Alemania, y ahora no es capaz de ganar a C.Rica, a la cual España metió 7....España gana el Mundial.



El fútbol no tiene lógica. Un día cualquier equipo tiene una mala jornada y es capaz de perder con el más malo.
Hoy Costa Rica mostró mucho mas que contra España que se derrumbó luego del 3er gol. De todos modos, es un equipo bastante flojo en el cual trata de combinar veteranos del equipo de 2014 y jóvenes de la liga de Costa Rica con alguna supuesta proyección.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

Vendo opel corsa


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Sabes que ayer Henry Kissinger dijo.que Ejpaña era la máxima favorita para ganar el mundial??
> 
> Y ese, de fútbol no sabrá mucho, alguno de sus múltiples super contactos le habrá dicho que meta algunos dolares en las casas de apuestas??



Yo creo que la cosa va a estar entre España, Francia y la samba. Por desgracia España y Brasil (si quedan primeros de grupo) van a ir en la misma parte del cuadro, así que se cruzarán antes de la final, así que la final supongo que será el mejor entre España y Brasil contra los gabachos (si quedan primeros de grupo)


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Como no ganen los japos, el empate entre Expaña y Alimaña puede ser un tongazo, conviene a los dos. En la última jornada los verboten golean a la Tosta Rica y a nosotros nos da igual perder.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Como no ganen los japos, el empate entre Expaña y Alimaña puede ser un tongazo, conviene a los dos. En la última jornada los verboten golean a la Tosta Rica y a nosotros nos da igual perder.



No veo a la alimaña en condiciones de golear a nadie jaajjaj y si España va con mentalidad de hacer un buen papel en este mundial va a ir a por todas en los dos partidos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

No entiendo que Tosta Rica no vaya al ataque.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

Jojojojojojo gooool


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Como no ganen los japos, el empate entre Expaña y Alimaña puede ser un tongazo, conviene a los dos. En la última jornada los verboten golean a la Tosta Rica y a nosotros nos da igual perder.



Perder no, pero dudo mucho que españoles y japos intenten ganarse.

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DE TOSTA RICAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

Gol de Costa Rica. Falla brutal de los japos.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> No veo a la alimaña en condiciones de golear a nadie jaajjaj y si España va con mentalidad de hacer un buen papel en este mundial va a ir a por todas en los dos partidos



No jorobes, que los tostarricenses son equipo de tercera. Una manita al menos les cae.


----------



## Mariano24 (27 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Alucinante.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Pues ha sido un golazo oiga !!!!
Anda con los ticos !!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Madre mía como se complica el grupo


----------



## xilebo (27 Nov 2022)

Increible, gooool de Costa Rica, primer remate a puerta


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

El portero estaba adelantado, pero la ha colocado de puta madre.

Buen gol


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Verás que todavía pasa tostarrica


----------



## TNTcl (27 Nov 2022)

El gol ha sido precioso.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

joojojojoj....


----------



## xilebo (27 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Madre mía como se complica el grupo



Igual que el de Argentina con su victoria. Arabia gano primero y perdio segundo, y Japon por lo mismo parece q va


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Me da pena por Japón. Que Costa Rica sume hoy 3 pts es un insulto al fútbol, la verdad.


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Madre mía como se complica el grupo



España primera y CR segunda con un capote de España.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Gol de Costa Rica, la que no tiene mérito meterle 7, a Japón, que ganó a Alemania jojo


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me da pena por Japón. Que Costa Rica sume hoy 3 pts es un insulto al fútbol, la verdad.



Pues así ganó tu equipo la champions


----------



## - CONANÍN - (27 Nov 2022)

si ganamos hoy a Deutschland, se arma mu gorda no?¿


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> España primera y CR segunda con un capote de España.



Si España hace su trabajo, incluso Alemania perdiendo tiene opciones.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Japos atontaos especulando contra rival inferior, eso se paga.
Si pierden con un mísero empate contra quien sea estamos clasificados, solo pendiente de que las alimañas no se hagan un 8-0 la última jornada, que parece improbable.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Jajaj

Eso les pasa por jugar a ser italianos(especulati )


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues así ganó tu equipo la champions



Igualito vamos... mi equipo le metió 3 al PSG, 5 al Chelsea y 6 al City.


----------



## VandeBel (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me da pena por Japón. Que Costa Rica sume hoy 3 pts es un insulto al fútbol, la verdad.



El fútbol es así.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues así ganó tu equipo la champions



Se cargó al PSG, al Chelsea, al City y al Liverpool. Es la champions más épica de la historia del Madrid


----------



## xilebo (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me da pena por Japón. Que Costa Rica sume hoy 3 pts es un insulto al fútbol, la verdad.



Bueno Costa rica estaba herida en orgullo despues de la abultada derrota contra España, era normal que hoy reaccionara


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Mano?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (27 Nov 2022)

Andaban los hentendidocs diciendo que era mejor quedar 2º de grupo que primer, por tema cruces y tal.
Me da que Padrique no sale a especular, y van a ganar todos los partidos.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

Japon pisa el acelerador a falta de 3minutos.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Jjajajaj....

Charlotada y el bombero torero en la portería de Keylor... Jajjjaaja... Fútbol Total, señores ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Nov 2022)

Putos japos, así no podemos eliminar a los gays

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Si ganamos a Alemania, virtualmente somos primeros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

El mitoma es muy bueno.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Ay ahí estuvo el goru ahí estuvo, cercano con ese remate dentro del área.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Va a ganar tostarrica lo que hace a este mundial una auténtica fumada


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Igualito vamos... mi equipo le metió 3 al PSG, 5 al Chelsea y 6 al City.



Sí, en la final metió 23 no te jode

fué exactamente igual que este partido: los rivales hicieron más pero el madrí metió la que tuvo


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Andaban los hentendidocs diciendo que era mejor quedar 2º de grupo que primer, por tema cruces y tal.
> Me da que Padrique no sale a especular, y van a ganar todos los partidos.



LE quiere ganar para poder poner en el 3er partido a todos los amigotes que se ha traído. No tengo duda de que va por la victoria.


----------



## Manero (27 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Increible, gooool de Costa Rica, primer remate a puerta



Primer remate a puerta en todo el Mundial!!! Que contra España no chutaron a portería.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

6 minutos, no es mucha prórroga hoy.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (27 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> LE quiere ganar para poder poner en el 3er partido a todos los amigotes que se ha traído. No tengo duda de que va por la victoria.



esta noche veremos si le va mal trayendo a amigotes, o si hubiera sido mejor traer a leyendacs


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Los japos tienen que tener los huevos subidos a la garganta de cara a su próximo rival


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

Que malo es Japón....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Luego juega uno de los máximos favoritos, los de mohamed vi.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Joder...

¿ Y estos japos ganaron a Alemania ???.... 

Lo del cambio climático hace estragos por lo que veo... Alemania ya no es lo que era... Mamma míaaaa.....


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Luego juega uno de los máximos favoritos, los de mohamed vi.



Los priscilos


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Luego juega uno de los máximos favoritos, los de mohamed vi.



Otro que mucho ruido y pocas nueces


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder...
> 
> ¿ Y estos japos ganaron a Alemania ???....
> 
> Lo del cambio climático hace estragos por lo que veo... Alemania ya no es lo que era... Mamma míaaaa.....



Alemania les regalo el partido


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Bueno entonces ahora Tosta rica es el.tipico equipo americano rocoso que defiende bien y tal??  

Ranking de Japón 21

Ranking Costa Rica 33

No había.tanta diferencia


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Encima si es por físico ahora lo tienen peor para empatar, los de enfrente son más grandes y a la fuerza no lo vais a conseguir japos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Los últimos minutos japoneses son muy peligrosos.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Alemania les regalo el partido



Tú eres la alegría de la huerta de tu grupo de amigos


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

Lección:

En un Mundial no se puede salir a sestear aunque vengas de ganar a Alemania y juegues contra Costa Rica.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (27 Nov 2022)

Gol Fullero


----------



## - CONANÍN - (27 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los últimos minutos japoneses son muy peligrosos.



lo que se conoce por kamikaze total madness


----------



## Manero (27 Nov 2022)

Lo malo de este resultado es que aunque ganemos hoy a Alemania todavía no los mandamos para casa, que en la última jornada ganando a Costa Rica se podría clasificar Alemania en un triple empate a 3 puntos.


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> esta noche veremos si le va mal trayendo a amigotes, o si hubiera sido mejor traer a leyendacs



No veo a Raya de titular esta noche pero sería un buen troleo XD.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Tú eres la alegría de la huerta de tu grupo de amigos



Amigos??... no salgo de la doricueva. Los huevos me huelen a chetos de queso.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

España empatando hoy queda primera de grupo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Esta Cristina Aguilera en la grada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> España empatando hoy queda primera de grupo



Ni de coña


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Finikitao


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Lo malo de este resultado es que aunque ganemos hoy a Alemania todavía no los mandamos para casa, que en la última jornada ganando a Costa Rica se podría clasificar Alemania en un triple empate a 3 puntos.



si utilizan el criterio de enfrentamiento directo pasa Japón


----------



## - CONANÍN - (27 Nov 2022)

hakogonante unbeliebibol


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Que malo es Japón....



No tienen nada. Kamada es su estrella y juega en un equipo de mitad de tabla de la Bundesliga. 

Se pone bueno el grupo de España.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Están wapas las sorpresas en un Mundial nadie apostaba por los ticos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Nov 2022)

me alegro por Costa Rica coño!


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Bueno pues por regla de tres le deberían caer 8 a la alimaña


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ni de coña



si, empatando sigue primera como hasta ahora


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Lo malo de este resultado es que aunque ganemos hoy a Alemania todavía no los mandamos para casa, que en la última jornada ganando a Costa Rica se podría clasificar Alemania en un triple empate a 3 puntos.



Lo que tenemos muchísimo margen para especular qué parte del cuadro nos conviene.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Lo veo...

ahora saldrá el gilipollas de LE a decirnos... " ¿ Lo veis ???... Ya os dije que Tosta Rica era una superpotencia futbolística y les cascamos una goleada "...

En fin...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

buen partido ahora Morroco vs Congo Belga


----------



## sociedadponzi (27 Nov 2022)

si espana gana a alamenia y gana a japon, hay triple empate suponiendo que alemania gane a CR, pasaria alemania con 3


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

si nos ganase hoy alemania, tendríamos cuatro equipos con tres puntos, última jornada brooootal


----------



## Manero (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> si utilizan el criterio de enfrentamiento directo pasa Japón



El criterio es el del goal average general, además sería un triple empate entre Alemania, Japón y Costa Rica. Si Alemania gana por 2 goles o más a Costa Rica se clasificaría, eso si siempre y cuando España le ganase a Japón.

Que España podría dejarse empatar o perder con Japón y mandar a Alemania para casa


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Lo veo...
> 
> ahora saldrá el gilipollas de LE a decirnos... " ¿ Lo veis ???... Ya os dije que Tosta Rica era una superpotencia futbolística y les cascamos una goleada "...
> 
> En fin...



Superpotencia futbolística no, pero hay mierdas más grandes en el mundial


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Alemania va a pasar primera de grupo y lo sabéis. Segunda Japón.


----------



## hartman4 (27 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> En la final del 2010 Holanda jugó como local.



supongo por la poblacion afrikaaner de alli.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> si espana gana a alamenia y gana a japon, hay triple empate suponiendo que alemania gane a CR, pasaria alemania con 3



Vaya cracks tenemos en nuestro grupo


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Están wapas las sorpresas en un Mundial nadie apostaba por los ticos.



Costa Rica no va a ganar a Alemania


----------



## - CONANÍN - (27 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> buen partido ahora Morroco vs Congo Belga



Marruecos Or. vs Marruecos XXI


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Lo malo de este resultado es que aunque *ganemos hoy a Alemania* todavía no los mandamos para casa, que en la última jornada ganando a Costa Rica se podría clasificar Alemania en un triple empate a 3 puntos.



Ummm

España y Japón tendrían a 
huevo firmar un empate y ambos se clasificarian....


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ummm
> 
> España y Japón tendrían a
> huevo firmar un empate y ambos se clasificarian....



Y qué saca España con eso?


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ni de coña



Por?

4 puntos el resto 3 3 y 1


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> si utilizan el criterio de enfrentamiento directo pasa Japón



Se puede decir que la goleada del primer día prácticamente nos ha clasificado, solo estamos fuera si perdemos ambos partidos, algo que parece difícil.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (27 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Alemania va a pasar primera de grupo y lo sabéis. Segunda Japón.



trolazo premium (y gafe)


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Y qué saca España con eso?



Alemania eliminada y España pasaría primera de grupo


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> buen partido ahora Morroco vs Congo Belga



Han tenido suerte en Bruselas si llegan a jugar de noche se lían a tiros por las calles.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Costa Rica no va a ganar a Alemania



Evidente, era por lo de hoy


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> me alegro por Costa Rica coño!



Es un.paraiso de país y.de los menos pobres de la zona


----------



## sociedadponzi (27 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Vaya cracks tenemos en nuestro grupo



el.tema es que es jodido ser segunda, te vs al cruce con brasil si o si


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Ahora viene el partido entre chocolateros ¿ no ??...


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> el.tema es que es jodido ser segunda, te vs al cruce con brasil si o si



Es que la putada es que nos vendría de puta madre ser segundos y de ver a la samba pues en la final


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

@xilebo ha debido salir esta noche a rociar, no le veo por aquí.


----------



## Señor X (27 Nov 2022)

Con este resultado, se supone que aunque españa pierda hoy, rascando un empate con los japos, pasa no? por diferencias de goles, sin importar lo que pase en el alemania-costa rica, si empatan, alemania primera por ganar a españa?, si empatan, 4 puntos para todos, primera alemania, segunda españa, y si gana costa rica, españa segunda. no?


----------



## chomin (27 Nov 2022)

Mierda de resultado de los Japos, el segundo puesto que nos interesaba para librarnos de Brasil en cuartos ya esta muy chungo


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Poned “Spanien” en el buscador de twitter y a disfrutar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> buen partido ahora Morroco vs Congo Belga



Joder, en 2026 África va a ser la reina: 9 equipos + Fráfrica+ Bélfrica.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Mierda de resultado de los Japos, el segundo puesto que nos interesaba para librarnos de Brasil en cuartos ya esta muy chungo



Lo que podemos hacer es dejarnos ganar con Alimaña.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Con este resultado, se supone que aunque españa pierda hoy, rascando un empate con los japos, pasa no? por diferencias de goles, sin importar lo que pase en el alemania-costa rica, si empatan, alemania primera por ganar a españa?, si empatan, 4 puntos para todos, primera alemania, segunda españa, y si gana costa rica, españa segunda. no?



Con empatar hoy y viendo el hype de Japón...


----------



## chomin (27 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo que podemos hacer es dejarnos ganar con Alimaña.



A Alimaña hay que ganarles si o si


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo que podemos hacer es dejarnos ganar con Alimaña.



Eso es una subnormalidad digna de otros tiempos, de cuando nunca pasábamos de cuartos...

So.hoy se gana y con empaque, que sean otris los que hagan cabalas para no cruzarse contra Ejpaña


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Este resultado de Japón con Costa Rica, le beneficia a Alemania, un empate hoy , y ganar a Costa Rica lo firman totalmente.


----------



## Viviendo (27 Nov 2022)

Me alegro por los ticos, Espanha gana a Alemania hoy y a Japon en el ultimo, Costa Rica empata con Alemania y pasamos los dos


----------



## Djokovic (27 Nov 2022)

107 es el número de Dios, la gematria de La mano de Dios en Ingles es 107
Messi podría marcar 10 goles en 7 partidos , 4 de ellos en la final contra Inglaterra (7-4 o 6-3 resultado final con 3 goles de Harry Kane también)
Eso dicen los profetas de la gematria, veremos que sucede


----------



## sociedadponzi (27 Nov 2022)

Viviendo dijo:


> Costa Rica empata con Alemania


----------



## javso (27 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Este resultado de Japón con Costa Rica, le beneficia a Alemania, un empate hoy , y ganar a Costa Rica lo firman totalmente.



Beneficia a los dos, a España y a Alemania, al final la histórica victoria de los japos contra los alemanes no va a valer para nada después de la cagada de hoy y el grupo va a quedar como se presuponía desde un principio:
España - con 9, 7 o 6 puntos
Alemania - con 6 o 4 puntos
Japón - con 3 puntos
Costa Rica - con 3 puntos


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> 107 es el número de Dios, la gematria de La mano de Dios en Ingles es 107
> Messi podría marcar 10 goles en 7 partidos , 4 de ellos en la final contra Inglaterra (7-4 o 6-3 resultado final con 3 goles de Harry Kane también)
> Eso dicen los profetas de la gematria, veremos que sucede



10 goles messi claro que sí


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Hoy Spanien se come tres gordas salchichas mínimo. País de camareros y vagos.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Hoy Spanien se come tres gordas salchichas mínimo. País de camareros y vagos.



Ignore gemacht


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

javso dijo:


> Beneficia a los dos, a España y a Alemania, al final la histórica victoria de los japos contra los alemanes no va a valer para nada después de la cagada de hoy y el grupo va a quedar como se presuponía desde un principio:
> España - con 9, 7 o 6 puntos
> Alemania - con 6 o 4 puntos
> Japón - con 3 puntos
> Costa Rica - con 3 puntos



Sobre todo a España 

Ganando hoy, Alimaña esta fuera

Un empate con Japón y adios


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Nov 2022)

Kan ganao las galletas

Y ahora qué?


----------



## Viviendo (27 Nov 2022)

Teclado ingles, es eso o Espana


----------



## Mariano24 (27 Nov 2022)

Hoy Alemania no gana.

La hemos gafado con 100 eurillos


----------



## javso (27 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Si España pasa con 9 puntos eso quiere decir que Alemania pierde hoy, de ser así ¿ quien no te dice a ti que Japón y España juegan al empate en el último partido ?
> 
> Pero me temo otra cosa peor, que España y Alemania jueguen al empate hoy, somos tan tontos que igual hasta caemos en esa trampa, y dejamos escapar viva a Alemania y no la jugamos con Japón.



Sí, eso lo he puesto mal, si España pasa con 9 puntos es porque Alemania como mucho puede tener 3. Aún así pasaría Alemania por el golaveraje, siempre que no recibiera una goleada de escándalo hoy de España y le metiera a Costa Rica los 2 o 3 de rigor.

Al empate no sé, pero a no perder seguro. Alemania porque su riesgo subiría mucho, aunque aún podría pasar. Y España porque prácticamente le sirve para pasar en el supuesto caso de que tengan un mal día contra Japón y solo empaten.


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

Viviendo dijo:


> Teclado ingles, es eso o Espana




*Ñ mayúscula:* ALT + 0209
*ñ minúscula:* ALT + 0241


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Hombre, yo creo que si España gana hoy Alemania está fuera, los japoneses tan contentos por quedar segundos de grupo con un empate ante España, y España más contenta porque evita a Brasil.
> 
> Aunque no sé yo si los japos saben jugar a contemporizar un partido, su mentalidad es siempre suicida.



Pero el segundo es el que evita a Brasil no?. Siendo primero te la encontrarías en 1/4?.

De todas formas estas cávalas me parecen absurdas, a mí me gustaría bastantes unos cuartos contra meu Brasil , brasileiro.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (27 Nov 2022)

dejaros de hacer matemáticas; hay que salir a ganar todos los partidos del mundial, toque quien toque.
especular sale caro, siempre.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Nov 2022)

El problema es que el puto 7-0 nos pone primeros en todas las combinaciones que nos clasifican

No veo la manera de quedar segundos, que no nos ponga al borde de la eliminación


----------



## Casanova II (27 Nov 2022)

Ni Brasil, ni Italia, ni al Real Madrid quiero verlos nunca en una final. A los subcampeones no les recuerda nadie. Cuanto antes se enfrente a los cocos, mejor.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Si tan buenos somos nos podremos cargar a Brasil en cuartos… Verlos los íbamos a ver sí o sí en la final (si tan buenos son ellos) y prefiero perder en cuartos que en la final


----------



## Bifaz23 (27 Nov 2022)

Soy aficionado al tarot. Ayer algo aburrido decidí jugar un poco con las cartas y me salió lo siguiente.

Alemania y Argentina harán una gran Mundial. Cartas muy potentes para ambos combinados.

A Alemania le salió el rey de oros. Indicador de éxito.

A Argentina el carro. Otra carta que nos habla de un camino regido por el éxito.

Pero, al sacar la carta de Brasil, surgió de la baraja el gran 3 de copas. Pura celebración y alegría.

A Inglaterra no le salio Una carta mala, ahora no recuerdo cuál, pero no aparecía como campeona.

Al preguntar por la Floja el tarot me regaló la carta del 7 de espadas. Una carta que nos codifica (o así lo interpreto) que España está destinada a caer eliminada de una forma bastante patetica o por errores arbitrales gordos (algo parecido al Mundial de Korea o USA)

Francia, una de las favoritas, se topará contra algo que le pesará demasiado y contra todo pronóstico no llegará a la final. 10 de bastos fue la carta que les salió.

En fin… y hasta aquí.


----------



## benitocamelaa (27 Nov 2022)

Casanova II dijo:


> Ni Brasil, ni Italia, ni al Real Madrid quiero verlos nunca en una final. A los subcampeones no les recuerda nadie. Cuanto antes se enfrente a los cocos, mejor.



Lo del Real Madrid es absolutamente demencial, no debería ni jugar las finales porque ya se sabe el ganador de antemano.


----------



## Patatas bravas (27 Nov 2022)

Lo único que tengo claro es que España debe hacer un biscotto y dejar fuera a Alemania del mundial . No se puede perder esta oportunidad de dejar fuera a una de las mejores selecciónes del mundial lo podemos pagar caro en el futuro. Lo siento por los alemanes no es nada personal


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Tiene que estar Bruselas hoy como una kabila del Rif... si Leon Degrelle levantara la cabeza.


----------



## Silluzollope (27 Nov 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Soy aficionado al tarot. Ayer algo aburrido decidí jugar un poco con las cartas y me salió lo siguiente.
> 
> Alemania y Argentina harán una gran Mundial. Cartas muy potentes para ambos combinados.
> 
> ...



Conclusión, el tarot es una puta mierda para crédulos.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Soy aficionado al tarot. Ayer algo aburrido decidí jugar un poco con las cartas y me salió lo siguiente.
> 
> Alemania y Argentina harán una gran Mundial. Cartas muy potentes para ambos combinados.
> 
> ...



Nada, si lo dice el tarot será verdad,

al menos es más fiable que el pulpo Paul.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

En la emisora de los curas un puto moro cantando el himno priscillo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

Parecen dos selecciones mahometanas


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

¿ con quién váis ¿ ¿ Menas o sediciosos ???...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ con quién váis ¿ ¿ Menas o sediciosos ???...



Me Dan asco los dos.


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Tiene que estar Bruselas hoy como una kabila del Rif... si Leon Degrelle levantara la cabeza.








Webcam Grand-Place


Compatible browsers for the webcam: Chrome for Android 34+, Chrome for Desktop 34+, Firefox for Android 41+, Firefox for Desktop 42+, IE11+ for Windows 8.1+, Edge for Windows 10+, Opera for Desktop, Vivaldi for Desktop, Safari for Mac 8+ (beta), IOS Safari 9.3. Events at the Grand-Place




www.brussels.be





Parece que llueve y además a estas horas los moros aún no están a tope.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (27 Nov 2022)

Buenas,algun enlace pa verlo????? Mierda de tve,mierda de gol tv


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ con quién váis ¿ ¿ Menas o sediciosos ???...



Moros tienen que ser destruidos, además creo que hoy se van calentitos. Su juego es aspero y correoso, defensivo, a mamarla.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Un poco diver lo de Munir, se cambia de selección para ir de Mundiales y no le convocan jajaja


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Mira Hazzard cómo corre  otro que se descojona del mandril como Bale


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Buenas,algun enlace pa verlo????? Mierda de tve,mierda de gol tv








Belgica vs Marruecos EN VIVO ONLINE


En Jeinz Macias encontrarás todo sobre el fútbol nacional e internacional, podrás seguir a los partidos de los equipos más importantes del mundo.




qa.jeinzmacias.net


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Soy aficionado al tarot. Ayer algo aburrido decidí jugar un poco con las cartas y me salió lo siguiente.
> 
> Alemania y Argentina harán una gran Mundial. Cartas muy potentes para ambos combinados.
> 
> ...



Eres el famoso chamán Amunike?


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Mira Hazzard cómo corre  otro que se descojona del mandril como Bale



No es habitual que jueguen ambos hermanitos juntos y hoy lo hacen.


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

Se extraña a Lukaku


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Se extraña a Lukaku



El Aleti le quiso fichar y no hubo manera


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Parece que los belgianos le tengan fe a Bob Martínez, se prometían gestas con él y el tema ha decaído, sobre todo la goleada en Holanda debió escocer. Digo yo que como no pase de octavos alguien le tendrá que leer la cartilla.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Hoy Spanien se come tres gordas salchichas mínimo. País de camareros y vagos.



@Snowball me ha ignorado por disidente. No se puede decir que España es una puta mierda. ¡Menos tacto, que estamos en burbuja, joder!


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Parece que los belgianos le tengan fe a Bob Martínez, se prometían gestas con él y el tema ha decaído, sobre todo la goleada en Holanda debió escocer. Digo yo que como no pase de octavos alguien le tendrá que leer la cartilla.



Si lleva tanto tiempo será por algo...no creo que le echen porque los jugadores son los que mandan


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Parece que los belgianos le tengan fe a Bob Martínez, se prometían gestas con él y el tema ha decaído, sobre todo la goleada en Holanda debió escocer. Digo yo que como no pase de octavos alguien le tendrá que leer la cartilla.



Creo que lo tienen en mira los USA para el mundial que viene.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

La morería actuando como equipo pequeño, igual que ante Croacia solo pendiente de las contras.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> La morería actuando como equipo pequeño, igual que ante Croacia solo pendiente de las contras.



Cada uno juega con lo que puede


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

Este grupo es para cagarse, se lo han puesto a huevo a los belgos.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Algo ha pasado con Bono, estaba anunciado para el once inicial.
Algún periolisto ha metido incluso "Good save from Bono" hace 5 min.


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

Con una contra y si te agarran mal parado te pueden liquidar un partido, pregúntenle a los alemanes.
Están esperando, ceden la pelota y que el desgaste lo hagan los belgas.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Con una contra y si te agarran mal parado te pueden liquidar un partido, pregúntenle a los alemanes.
> Están esperando, ceden la pelota y que el desgaste lo hagan los belgas.



De hecho tuvieron más oportunidades o al menos ataques claros contra croatas, yo me refería más bien a que se trata de estrategia de equipo pequeño.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Entre los tres centrales belgas suman exactamente 99 años, que será un siglo si sumamos los meses. Vamos la auténtica juventú ahí detrás...


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Con una contra y si te agarran mal parado te pueden liquidar un partido, pregúntenle a los alemanes.
> Están esperando, ceden la pelota y que el desgaste lo hagan los belgas.



Así se van a cansar antes que los belgas. Correr tras el balón agota mucho más que tenerlo


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> dejaros de hacer matemáticas; hay que salir a ganar todos los partidos del mundial, toque quien toque.
> especular sale caro, siempre.



Tú también estás en mi equipo


----------



## pandiella (27 Nov 2022)

Si espanya pasa de primera, mejor q pase alemania de segunda. mejor q sea dura tambien la otra parte del cuadro. y de reencontrarnoslo en la final, pues perfecto


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Ahí Kurtuá esos skills encima delante de un sevishista !!!


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Este es el último año de Bélgica para intentar hacer algo , que honestamente tampoco le fue tan mal en 2014 siendo cuarta y tercera en 2018.

- De Bruyne 31 años
- Lukaku 29 años
- Hazard 31 años
- Witsel 33 años
- Alderweireld 33 años
- Courtois 30 años (aunque es portero y va por otros canales)
- Carrasco 29 años
- Vertonghen 35 años


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Menudas skills del seboso belga, candidato a balón de oro el año que viene.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Nuestros chavales magrebíes deberían llevarse el partido sin duda, tienen equipo para llevarse el mundial.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Este es el último año de Bélgica para intentar hacer algo , que honestamente tampoco le fue tan mal en 2014 siendo cuarta y tercera en 2018.
> 
> - De Bruyne 31 años
> - Lukaku 29 años
> ...



En 2014 no fué cuarta porque se rilaron con Argentina en cuartos


----------



## Silluzollope (27 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ con quién váis ¿ ¿ Menas o sediciosos ???...



Hoy es un moros con papeles europeos va moros sin papeles europeos.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

Ese marroquí chuta a puerta como Victor Muñoz.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nuestros chavales magrebíes deberían llevarse el partido sin duda, tienen equipo para llevarse el mundial.



No, estos todavía no han saltado la valla, los nuestros están en casa disfrutando de las paguitas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

en las manos del farsa de luisenrique estamos.

que los gavis y pedris tomen las riendas de la selección y a confiar en que salga esa apuesta.


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En 2014 no fué cuarta porque se rilaron con Argentina en cuartos



Cierto kamaraden , 1-0 en un partido muy táctico. Me traicionó el subconsciente.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Con esa patada que le han dado a Hazard tiene para 6 meses de descanso si se la dan en el Madrit.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En 2014 no fué cuarta porque se rilaron con Argentina en cuartos




Déjales, han estado tantos años cegados con que iban a ganar algo que ahora viven en un mundo de fantasía y falsean resultados.

Son los aficionados belgas de la nueva normalidad, aquellos que tiene la cuarta dosis de refuerzo.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

La que ha tenido Hakimi, si hubiese sido Ziyech la empala mejor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Nuestros muchachos magrebíes son muy técnicos pero con capacidades físicas muy limitadas.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (27 Nov 2022)

No he leido las paginas anteriores, pero algun alma caritativa sabe que le ha psado al portero de marruecos? Xq mi padre, q no lee burbuja, esta burbujizado pq dice q es una trampa del Mohamed VI de ultima hora jajajajaj grande mi padre


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

*Where's Bounou? BBC commentators fail to notice Morocco change goalkeepers just before kick off and repeatedly call Munir Mohamedi wrong name*


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Cero titvlares del Cholismo = 7-0...



Qué pesaditos sois con el Cholo, estáis obsesionados. 

Pues me parece queos vais a comer un cipote argentino unos años más.


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

El Sevilla y una 'maldición Mundial': ¡Bono pide el cambio durante los himnos! - Estadio Deportivo


El portero marroquí estaba anunciado en el once inicial y se dejó ver en la ceremonia previa, pero ya no estaba en la foto oficial del once y Munir entró en su lugar; En-Nesyri sumó 71' pero se le resiste el gol




www.estadiodeportivo.com


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nuestros muchachos magrebíes son muy técnicos pero con capacidades físicas muy limitadas.



jojojojojo


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

El comentarista se masturba pensando en Lukaku.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El comentarista se masturba pensando en Lukaku.


----------



## javso (27 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Hombre, yo creo que si España gana hoy Alemania está fuera, los japoneses tan contentos por quedar segundos de grupo con un empate ante España, y España más contenta porque evita a Brasil.
> 
> Aunque no sé yo si los japos saben jugar a contemporizar un partido, su mentalidad es siempre suicida.



No está fuera en absoluto Alemania perdiendo hoy, a no ser que fuera por muchos goles. En realidad lo único que tiene que pasar es que en última jornada pase lo normal, que España gane a Japón y Alemania a Costa Rica por más de 1 gol (por si acaso).

Eso gol de Costa Rica hoy ha dejado fuera a los dos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> No he leido las paginas anteriores, pero algun alma caritativa sabe que le ha psado al portero de marruecos? Xq mi padre, q no lee burbuja, esta burbujizado pq dice q es una trampa del Mohamed VI de ultima hora jajajajaj grande mi padre



A vomitado después de hacerse la foto del partido (estaba dopado y les habían chivado que tenía que pasar el control al final).


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Lo ha visto calentar en la banda y ha comenzado a gemir de placer.

Imaginará su enorme polla negra o algo así.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

No veo yo a los belgianos demasiado sobrados para ser ambiciosos en el torneo, igual pasó ante la canadera.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A vomitado después de hacerse la foto del partido (estaba dopado y les habían chivado que tenía que pasar el control al final).



Dopado un portero?? pa que?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

Gol en las gaunas!!


----------



## Nomeimporta (27 Nov 2022)

Que pena da Bélgica jajajajaja


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DE NUESTROS MUCHACHOS MAGREBÍESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!

es que como son de casa


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

Fuera juego


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

goool de Marruecos


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Los menas robando...Esta vez un gol...


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

A mamar los putos retrasados


----------



## bubba_zanetti (27 Nov 2022)

que saltito del pequeño canguro


----------



## Nomeimporta (27 Nov 2022)

Que se jodan los moros jajaja y Courtois cantando un poquito


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

Jodeos priscilos


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Pa una que enroscan nuestros pobres muchachos magrebíes snif snif


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Fuera de juego. Hoy si entra el VAR


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

Bien anulado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Jajajaja se lo anulan por fuera de juego imaginario de alguien que no toca el balon


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

No quieren que nuestros muchachos ganen.


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajaja se lo anulan por fuera de juego imaginario de alguien que no toca el balon



Ya anularon otro parecido el otro día, consistencia.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Pues por potra no serán los belgianos, penalti errado del Canadá, gol desvarado del Morocco.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Nov 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Costa Rica hoy no gana



Por hablar, si es que...


----------



## Rediooss (27 Nov 2022)

javso dijo:


> No está fuera en absoluto Alemania perdiendo hoy, a no ser que fuera por muchos goles. En realidad lo único que tiene que pasar es que en última jornada pase lo normal, que España gane a Japón y Alemania a Costa Rica por más de 1 gol (por si acaso).
> 
> Eso gol de Costa Rica hoy ha dejado fuera a los dos.



Si España gana hoy a Alemania, estos dependerán de que España y Japón juegen limpio la última jornada.

Cualquier resultado les vendría bien a España y Japón, excepto que ganara España, porque deja a Japón fuera.
Con un empate pasan los dos, España primera Japón segunda, y si pierde España, o se deja llevar, ni tan mal, porque el cruce en octavos da igual, a saber cual es más peligrosa, si Croacia, Bélgica o Marruecos, peeerooo, si queda segunda España evita a Brasil en cuartos.... ¿ de verdad crees tu que España lo daría todo para ganar a Japón ? Yo si fuera un alemán no me fiaría un pelo.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Horrible ver como a nuestros hermanos marroquís les anulan el gol, aunque sea lo justo.


----------



## jakk (27 Nov 2022)

El BAR está demostrando que la mitad de los goles eran ilegales.

Es que es un coñazo que no veas.

¿Os convence el BAR o volveríais a la prehistoria?


----------



## jakk (27 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Horrible ver como a nuestros hermanos marroquís les anulan el gol, aunque sea lo justo.



Ayer alguien llamaba hermanos a los argentinos y hoy a los marroquines. 

Sois pa daros con la palma abierta qué puta gentuza.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Una media de 2 goles por partido en estos Mundiales sale y eso añadiendo las goleadas de Inglandia y Expaña.


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Que cara de subnormales tienen , como se nota siglos de endogamia e infidelidad con las cabras y burros en los riscos de Villa Sanjurjo y Sáhara Norte.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

A todo esto ganando el Zaragoza por si alguno no se lo cree.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Estuvo cerca esa de Boufal !!!


----------



## lamamadelamama (27 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Los que viváis en los madriles decidme sitios donde ver el partido si no tienes reserva a estas alturas, que se me ha pasado vivo por berna pero por ahí ya lo doy por perdido y somos 4



coño vecino, vete a chamberí a la zona de alberto aguilera y santa engracia que los de ahí todos se van a verlo a bernabeu


----------



## lamamadelamama (27 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> El BAR está demostrando que la mitad de los goles eran ilegales.
> 
> Es que es un coñazo que no veas.
> 
> ¿Os convence el BAR o volveríais a la prehistoria?



y aún así le cascamos 7 a keylor navas ajjajaajajaj


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Ayer alguien llamaba hermanos a los argentinos y hoy a los marroquines.
> 
> Sois pa daros con la palma abierta qué puta gentuza.



Deberías usar más el término. Nunca sabes cuándo tienes un hermano delante.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Que alguien me corrija pero creo que España nunca ganó a una campeona del mundo en partidos de primera fase??

Si hoy ganamos, sería un casilla más a marcar


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

No les veo demasiado chance a los extintos Países Bajos españoles para seguir pasando rondas, a no ser que sean partiditos de sola especulación.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> No les veo demasiado chance a los extintos Países Bajos españoles para seguir pasando rondas, a no ser que sean partiditos de sola especulación.


----------



## jakk (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Que alguien me corrija pero creo que España nunca ganó a una campeona del mundo en partidos de primera fase??
> 
> Si hoy gabamos, sería un casilla más marcar



Sospecho que algún alemán importante ha llamado y hecho ver a Viruelo la importancia de que ambas naciones trabajemos juntas por un futuro mejor de pueblos tan cercanos con un pasado común y tal. O sea que les debemos un pastizal y que no se nos ocurra echarles del mundial ni de puta broma.


----------



## jakk (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> No les veo demasiado chance a los extintos Países Bajos españoles para seguir pasando rondas, a no ser que sean partiditos de sola especulación.



Flandes fue de los Habsburgo alemanes 80 años y el facherío lo exprime más que los rojos el franquismo, como si hubieran pertenecido a los pobretones asalvajados españoles durante siglos y encima eran el país más rico de Europa mientras España se moría de hambre.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Sospecho que algún alemán importante ha llamado y hecho ver a Viruelo la importancia de que ambas naciones trabajemos juntas por un futuro mejor de pueblos tan cercanos con un pasado común y tal. O sea que les debemos un pastizal y que no se nos ocurra echarles del mundial ni de puta broma.



En twitter como saben que van a perder están tirando de argumentos de que somos unos putos endeudados pobres que les tenemos que estar agradecidos jajajajaj putos barbaros


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Sospecho que algún alemán importante ha llamado y hecho ver a Viruelo la importancia de que ambas naciones trabajemos juntas por un futuro mejor de pueblos tan cercanos con un pasado común y tal. O sea que les debemos un pastizal y que no se nos ocurra echarles del mundial ni de puta broma.



En todo caso la llamada la harán a la FIFA...

Partido de VAR y polémicas?


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Mi análisis del enfrentamiento chocolatero en el min. 70 de partido:

Los chocolateros del Norte están apretando... Y los chocolateros del Sur se están viniendo un poco abajo...


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> En twitter como saben que van a perder están tirando de argumentos de que somos unos putos endeudados pobres que les tenemos que estar agradecidos jajajajaj putos barbaros



Onvre, quédate manejando el banco europeo y te cargas a capricho los países que desees ignorando su autonomía, caso de Grecia por ejemplo. O provocando guerras contra una Yugoslavia emergente de otras maneras. Ellos serán trabajadores pero las malas formas también las conocen para gobernar.


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Nov 2022)

Se confirma el blancazo de bono antes de comenzar el partido.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DEL MOCOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Gol moruno amego....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Muy mal los africanos negros


----------



## Nomeimporta (27 Nov 2022)

Otra que se come el mejor portero del mundo jajajaja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

A ver si nos va a tocar Marruecos


----------



## lamamadelamama (27 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> En twitter como saben que van a perder están tirando de argumentos de que somos unos putos endeudados pobres que les tenemos que estar agradecidos jajajajaj putos barbaros



los estoy leyendo y uno ha dicho que por lo menos ellos son blancos


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

De todas maneras Bélgica con el equipazo que se les supone qué decepción

Goool moro


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Un poquito ridículo el gol Kurtuá, no es por nada.


----------



## lamamadelamama (27 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Otra que se come el mejor portero del mundo jajajaja



lo es, pero si tiene un equipo de mierda mucho no va a hacer solo


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Como come Curtuá


----------



## jakk (27 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> En twitter como saben que van a perder están tirando de argumentos de que somos unos putos endeudados pobres que les tenemos que estar agradecidos jajajajaj putos barbaros



No les falta razón, sería como el esclavo echando al amo a la calle.

Para ver el partido en Madrid hay un sitio bueno que se llama El Parnasillo del Príncipe, en la calle Príncipe 33, muchas pantallas, buen ambiente. Está por la Plaza de Santa Ana, cerca de Sol, muy céntrico y buen ambiente guiri.

También hay dos pubs irlandeses juntos grandes en la calle Espoz y Mina 7, junto a Sol, se llaman Dubliners y O'Connell siempre petados de guiris borrachos, o sea, ingleses pero hoy habrá mucho alemán también.









El Parnasillo del Príncipe · C. del Príncipe, 33, 28012 Madrid


★★★★☆ · Pub irlandés




t.ly












O'Connell St · C. de Espoz y Mina, 7, 28012 Madrid


★★★★☆ · Pub irlandés




t.ly


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Belfrica cae con dos goles clónicos, uno no pitado. 
Kurtuá, te vas a comer el tercero y lo sabes.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> De todas maneras Bélgica con el equipazo que se les supone qué decepción
> 
> Goool moro



Yo también me he quedado un poco sorprendido...

Con este fútbol, tanto Marruecos como Bélgica son carne de cañón en octavos...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Nov 2022)

La que se ha comido el canguro. 

Que se joda puto ciervo.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> No les falta razón, sería como el esclavo echando al amo a la calle.
> 
> Para ver el partido en Madrid hay un sitio bueno que se llama El Parnasillo del Príncipe, en la calle Príncipe 33, muchas pantallas, buen ambiente. Está por la Plaza de Santa Ana, cerca de Sol, muy céntrico y buen ambiente guiri.
> 
> ...



Gracias jefe


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

No pidáis penales que Penaldo juega en otro equipo.


----------



## jakk (27 Nov 2022)

Hazard está acabadísimo y se nota. En 2018 Hazard fue el mejor crack del mundial y los llevó a semis, pero está muertísimo y De Bruyne con la selección no hace gran cosa.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

No es por nada, pero joder con los diablos rojos como han degenerado, que te gane marruecos, voy a ver el final del match


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> En twitter como saben que van a perder están tirando de argumentos de que somos unos putos endeudados pobres que les tenemos que estar agradecidos jajajajaj putos barbaros



En Alimaña hay mucho lumpen, como en todos los lugares.

La.clase media alta (mas viajada e informada) no tiran de tales topicos. Yo tengo buen trato con ellos, y cuando haces algo de confianza (sobrw todo tomando birras) ves que son muy parecidos a nosotros. Por ejemplo odian tener que trabajar con los Indios  no les entienden una mierda con su inglés cagaplayero (al.fin y al cabo, mucho Alemán tiene el inglés no tan alto, por mucho que lo pronuncien mejor que nosotros) y al fin y al cabo, somos cristianos, compartimos festividades y tradiciones, etc

Mucho más afines que con cualquier moroturco de los que hay millones ...


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Ahora a ver quien aguanta a los putos magrebíes venidos arriba como ganen


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Nov 2022)

GOOOL de nuestros amegos del Magreb!!!


----------



## jakk (27 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Gracias jefe



Vayas donde veyas tienes que ir mucho rato antes o no pillas sitio.

Este otro sitio también es muy grande con muchas pantallas y buen ambiente y barato, también junto a la Puerta del Sol muy cerca de los otros.

La Fontana de Oro, calle Victoria 1.









La Fontana de Oro · C. de la Victoria, 1, 28012 Madrid


★★★★☆ · Pub




t.ly


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Como disfruta la grada moruna que ha ido al Mundial gracias a nuestras paguitas.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Hazard está acabadísimo y se nota. En 2018 Hazard fue el mejor crack del mundial y los llevó a semis, pero está muertísimo *y De Bruyne* con la selección no hace gran cosa.



Cierto, el pumuky prometía mucho y ni una champions tiene


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Nov 2022)

La afición de Marruecos el jugador número 12 impresionante cómo animan.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> No les falta razón, sería como el esclavo echando al amo a la calle.
> 
> Para ver el partido en Madrid hay un sitio bueno que se llama El Parnasillo del Príncipe, en la calle Príncipe 33, muchas pantallas, buen ambiente. Está por la Plaza de Santa Ana, cerca de Sol, muy céntrico y buen ambiente guiri.
> 
> ...



No tienen razón. Alimaña no sería nada si no se hubieran cargado toda la indústria del sur a cambio de migajas. Nos dan dinero a cambio de no competir con ellos.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Entra Romerito Lukaku, última oportunidad de no hacer el ridículo.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> En Alimaña hay mucho lumpen, como en todos los lugares.
> 
> La.clase media alta (mas viajada e informada) no tiran de tales topicos. Yo tengo buen trato con ellos, y cuando haces algo de confianza (sobrw todo tomando birras) ves que son muy parecidos a nosotros. Por ejemplo odian tener que trabajar con los Indios  no les entienden una mierda con su inglés cagaplayero (al.fin y al cabo, mucho Alemán tiene el inglés no tan alto, por mucho que lo pronuncien mejor que nosotros) y al fin y al cabo, somos cristianos, compartimos festividades y tradiciones, etc
> 
> Mucho más afines que con cualquier moroturco de los que hay millones ...



Muy parecidos a nosotros con el matiz de que la Europa mediterránea siempre será culturalmente superior a la que cocina con mantequilla


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Eso si que no se rompa Witsel virgencita


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Croacia-Bélgica última jornada. Marruecos lo tiene bien


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Como disfruta la grada moruna que ha ido al Mundial gracias a nuestras paguitas.



De las que más aficionados llevaron, también he visto bastantes tunecinos. Y no me quiero imaginar si clasificaba Egipto.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

Entra Lukaku, como marque gol el chorrazo de lefa del comentarista oculta la cámara y nos quedamos sin ver el furmbo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Soy Batman guarras


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Al final

España-Marruecos en 1/8


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> De las que más aficionados llevaron, También he visto bastantes tunecinos. Y no me quiero imaginar si clasificaba Egipto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505G mediante Tapatalk



Inshallah manda, tema cultural y tal imagino. Pero ya había un montón en Rusia, más que españoles.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Supongo que si este partido acaba así, veremos al Mohamed VI esperando a los jugadores en los vestuarios... ¿ no ???...Ya me entendéis...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> La afición de Marruecos el jugador número 12 impresionante cómo animan.
> Pozdrawiam.



Es lo que tiene no trabajar y vivir de nuestras paguitas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Al final
> 
> España-Marruecos en 1/8



No me gusta nada la idea


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

En el gol no han puesto un defensa en el primer palo???


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Al final
> 
> España-Marruecos en 1/8



Me veo bajándonos los pantalones porque si no es rasismoooooooooooooo.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Prefiero jugar contra Bélgica que contra Marruecos.

No me quiero arriesgar a que nos elimine Marruecos y nos lo estén recordando 40 años.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

No nos olvidemos de que estos partidos tienen prórroga


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

os sabéis chistes de belgas ?


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

Lukaku es puro estilismo y toque, que clase y que mimo con el balón....


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Los chistes racistas de España y Marruecos van a estar a otro nivel que los de ayer de los gueys y los boludos


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Prefiero jugar contra Bélgica que contra Marruecos.
> 
> No me quiero arriesgar a que nos elimine Marruecos y nos lo estén recordando 40 años.



Pues ponme Marruecos, Luis Enrique es de los pocos entrenadores que no se deja amilanar por el juego correoso y aspero follacabril.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Yo no creo que el Morocco se fulmine a los inuit, deben cambiar de estrategia ante rival supuestamente cómodo y que se repita algo similar a lo ocurrido hoy a los japos.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Muy parecidos a nosotros con el matiz de que la Europa mediterránea siempre será culturalmente superior a la que cocina con mantequilla



Y no solo en la gastronomía 

El patrimonio artístico que tenemos es mucho más rico y variado. Se nota que los romanos no estuvieron por allí. de ahi que adaptaran la gramática del latin rápidamente para su lengua Barbara de runas


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me gusta nada la idea



Ya casi nos la liaron en 2018

Pero es lo que hay


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Cierto, el pumuky prometía mucho y ni una champions tiene



Ganar una Champions no es tarea facil.

Cuantas tienen Mbappe o Haaland? O Maradona, que jugo 12 años en Europa?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Ni siquiera cuelgan la pelota


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Ganar una Champions no es tarea facil.
> 
> Cuantas tienen Mbappe o Haaland? O Maradona, que jugo 12 años en Europa?



Es lo que tiene no jugar en el madrid


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ya casi nos la liaron en 2018
> 
> Pero es lo que hay



En ese caso fue hierro quien la lio


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

SEGUNDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEL MOCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Goooooool
Mu chulo, paisa.


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es lo que tiene no trabajar y vivir de nuestras paguitas



Independientemente de eso es que animan como ninguno.Detrás de la portería de Marruecos donde son amplia mayoría muchos de pie a la vieja usanza jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

A tomar por culo


----------



## jakk (27 Nov 2022)

Macho pues lo de Courtois es preocupante porque lleva mala temporada y hoy se los ha comido con patatas.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

BREAKING NEWS ¡¡¡¡¡

A Mohamed VI se Le acaba de caer el jabón en las duchas del vestuario...


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Qué puto golazo.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Toma toma toma pastilla de goma


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Nov 2022)

Este equipo de Bélgica está muy pasado de rosca ya,los moromierders han puesto el doble de intensidad,es normal que terminen ganando...

Hasta de Bruyne parece una sombra de lo que fue hace no mucho


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> En ese caso fue hierro quien la lio



El calvo de la federación.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

El equipo OTAN cae ante los mirroquíes, que se jodan.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> esta noche veremos si le va mal trayendo a amigotes, o si hubiera sido mejor traer a leyendacs



De los:

"Butragueño selección"
"Michel Selección"
"Raúl Selección"

A la leyenda:

"Nacho Selección"

PD Si no se hubiese dejado en "tierra" a Raúl en su momento igual nunca hubiésemos ganado una mierda, ya que esa Eurocopa fue el detonante para imponer el juego de la selección, tener un ciclo ganador de 4 años y ganar 2 euros y un mundial


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

2-0 GOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Madre mía los africanos negros.


----------



## jakk (27 Nov 2022)

Marruecos me da asco pero no puedo evitar alegrarme por esos países de gente más desgraciada aún que nosotros y nosotras.

Lo de nosotras es para picaros no soy rojo.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Menos mal que es el mejor portero del mundo y se la clavan por su palo


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Macho pues lo de Courtois es preocupante porque lleva mala temporada y hoy se los ha comido con patatas.



Habría que hacerle un estudio, desde que se tiñe el pelo que ha cambiado el rendimiento


----------



## bubba_zanetti (27 Nov 2022)

saltito de canguro


----------



## fachacine (27 Nov 2022)

Witsel es de los jugadores más mediocres que hay en Europa, no me extraña que juegue en el Pateti.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

R. Martínez a la puta calle


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

Y se quieren traer de vuelta a este al Sevilla con razón les costó tanto colocarlo


Octubrista dijo:


> El calvo de la federación.



No hay que excusar a Hierro que era el DT y se puso de entrenador en lugar de Celades, que dimitió con razón.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Marocco primera de grupo. 
Ver para creer.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Si gana Croacia hay lio


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Habría que hacerle un estudio, desde que se tiñe el pelo que ha cambiado el rendimiento



Eso es por tener el piboncete que tiene como novia,que el se siente obligado a estar a la modita y ser molón...


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hasta de Bruyne parece una sombra de lo que fue hace no mucho



Así es, muy sospechoso en el City últimamente.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Witsel es de los jugadores más mediocres que hay en Europa, no me extraña que juegue en el Pateti.



Una puyita disimulada...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Nov 2022)

Batsuayi con las uñas pintadas...
Así rinde luego en el campo.


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

Para mi ganaron con autoridad. Bien, nada que objetar.


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Madre mía Witsel.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

Marruecos llevaba 24 años sin ganar un partido en un mundial, grandes los belgas


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Nov 2022)

A mí que alguien me explique el cartel que tiene Roberto Martínez como entrenador. Con Hazard, Courtois, De Bruyne y Lukaku en lo mejor de sus carreras también gano yo, en cuanto se lo ha tenido que currar un poco ha sido un chiste.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Nov 2022)

Pues Marruecos con pie y medio en octavos. Y Bélgica se la jugara con Croacia en el último partido. Y Marruecos pilla ventaja ganando 2-0 ya que Bélgica solo gano 1-0 a Canada.

A ver como queda el Croacia-Canada


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Witsel es de los jugadores más mediocres que hay en Europa, no me extraña que juegue en el Pateti.



Te ha faltado echarle la culpa a Simeone.


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

Kurtuá tiene prisa por acabar el mundial y atender a sus obligaciones:


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Kurtuá tiene prisa por acabar el mundial y atender a sus obligaciones:



Ay¡ el amor


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Kurtuá tiene prisa por acabar el mundial y atender a sus obligaciones:



No le culpo


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Madre mía Witsel.



Otro con un bajonazo brutal, no le conozco del Borussia. Normal que con estos perlas desfondados el Hazard tenga sitio en la selección.


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Nov 2022)

En cuánto a afición de momento la de Marruecos es una de las más que han animado jajajajaja! Menudos cracks!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Otro con un bajonazo brutal, no le conozco del Borussia. Normal que con estos perlas desfondados el Hazard tenga sitio en la selección.



Hazard sólo tiene sitio en el Burguer


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Prefiero jugar contra Bélgica que contra Marruecos.
> 
> No me quiero arriesgar a que nos elimine Marruecos y nos lo estén recordando 40 años.



Qué cagones sois...no sé cómo cojones habéis ganado tantas copasuropa...ah sí comprando los mejores mercenarios


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Para mi ganaron con autoridad. Bien, nada que objetar.



Victoria justa.
Bélgica hizo un México, o un Japón, salieron a esperar a que la lotería les diera la victoria.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Los fallos de Curtu son para hacérselos mirar


----------



## Le Truhan (27 Nov 2022)

Hoy es día de menas, cuidado pues. Marruecos ha ganado pero muy merecidamente


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Meunier con hijo negro


----------



## fred (27 Nov 2022)

En un cruce España-Marruecos me temo qué pactaría Sanchinflas.


----------



## cebollo (27 Nov 2022)

Acepto caer en cuartos si en octavos eliminamos a musulmonos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Pues Marruecos con pie y medio en octavos. Y Bélgica se la jugara con Croacia en el último partido. Y Marruecos pilla ventaja ganando 2-0 ya que Bélgica solo gano 1-0 a Canada.
> 
> A* ver como queda el Croacia-Canada*



Croacia está obligada a ganar, no puede ir al partido con Bélgica con uno o dos puntos


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

No es ninguna sorpresa lo de Marruecos,

aunque pensaba antes del mundial que a la que se iban a cargar sería a Croacia.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que Marruecos va a pasar 1º y una de las europeas 2º. Venidas ambas a menos, eso si.

Croacia tengo mis dudas de que le vaya a ganar a Canadá, igualmente aun ganando Bélgica depende de si misma.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Qué cagones sois...no sé cómo cojones habéis ganado tantas copasuropa...ah sí comprando los mejores mercenarios



Vamos con humildad, sin valors ni seny. A jugar conociendo los peligros.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> En cuánto a afición de momento la de Marruecos es una de las más que han animado jajajajaja! Menudos cracks!!
> Pozdrawiam.



Juer, no sé si lo has repetido 15 veces o solo dices eso.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Burbuja.info es un pozo negro. "Estamos a salvo" porque el hedor hace que nadie quiera acercarse.



Ya has preparado el orto para tu hamijo argentino?

Ya contarás qué tal. Esperemos que no lo tenga muy gordo, a ver si tienes suerte y la mamada que te prometieron te la hacen de todas formas.

No tengo buenas vibraciones hoy, espero que ganemos, joder.


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

fred dijo:


> En un cruce España-Marruecos me temo qué pactaría Sanchinflas.



LE saldría en su stream cagándose en sanchinflas


----------



## - CONANÍN - (27 Nov 2022)

Cuidao hoy los que viváis en ciudades grandes con menas a truá... que andarán desataos haciendo el mono (más)


----------



## Patronio (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Menos mal que es el mejor portero del mundo y se la clavan por su palo



Joder vaya 2 cantadas

Estoy viendo el resumen, han ganado por esos fallos


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Si los inuits se cargan a los vatreni, serían tres sorpresas hoy, me pregunto qué resultado sería sorpresa en el Expaña-Alimaña.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Nov 2022)

me cago en los moros y en su islam y en su pederasta profeta mahoma y en su dios ala satanas

dicho lo cual que se joda belgica y robert charnego martinez


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ya has preparado el orto para tu hamijo argentino?
> 
> Ya contarás qué tal. Esperemos que no lo tengo muy gordo, a ver si tienes suerte y la mamada que te prometieron te la hacen de todas formas.
> 
> No tengo buenas vibraciones hoy, espero que ganemos, joder.



Hoy puede pasar cualquier cosa, todo es posible.

Empate
Goleada de Alemania
Goleada de España
Victoria por la mínima de cualquiera

Alemania jugó muy bien contra Japón,
la cagó en los últimos 15 min.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Joder vaya 2 cantadas
> 
> Estoy viendo el resumen, han ganado por esos fallos



ha habido un tercero cantoso pero anulado


----------



## Bartleby (27 Nov 2022)

A Bélgica se le ha pasado el arroz de una de las mejores remesas de jugadores de su historia sin ganar nada e instalados en la más absoluta mediocridad.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Kurtuá tiene prisa por acabar el mundial y atender a sus obligaciones:



Vaya tía más fea.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Patronio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1274608



Me choca esa imagen, a Carlos I de España siempre lo imagino con armadura.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

A los de Gol Mundial les van a dar un toque. Las mujeres presentando de pie y los tíos en los sofás discutiendo de fútbol


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Acepto caer en cuartos si en octavos eliminamos a musulmonos.



Yo este año subo el listón a semifinales,ganando a uno gordo en cuartos, con eso más que satisfecho


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Hoy puede pasar cualquier cosa, todo es posible.
> Empate
> Goleada de Alemania
> Goleada de España
> Victoria por la mínima de cualquiera



El Gordo de Navidad acaba entre 0 y 9.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Hoy puede pasar cualquier cosa, todo es posible.
> 
> Empate
> Goleada de Alemania
> ...



Es que me he visto el partido de las alimañas hace un rato, a cachos, y ya he parado antes del final, y no me han parecido tan malos.

En fin, que se lo que sea.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Hoy puede pasar cualquier cosa, todo es posible.
> 
> Empate
> Goleada de Alemania
> ...



Pero hoy hemos.visto el.nivel de Japón...

Vamos que era lo normal que Alemania hubiera ganado.


----------



## Thundercat (27 Nov 2022)

No me extraña nada, los belgas son un equipo de gordos. Ya tuvieron su año para ganar cuando aun no se habian dado a los bollicaos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> De los:
> 
> "Butragueño selección"
> "Michel Selección"
> ...



Nacho no es un cáncer para el resto del equipo..ni comparación


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Por lo que veo contestáis a fantasmas (serán los sudacas que tengo bloqueados),
> 
> yo me meto en burbuja porque las RRSS en español están plagadas de panchitos con CI de chimpancé, rojos de mierda con su matraca y feminazis taradas,
> 
> ...


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

¿Hay porra del España - Alemania?

*España 4 - 1 Alemania*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> ¿Hay porra del España - Alemania?
> 
> *España 4 - 1 Alemania*



*España 0 - 2 Alemania*


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Vendiendo hype de Marruecos en la TV Suiza

Tiene pinta de ser el país moro elegido para llegar algo.lejos....


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> ¿Hay porra del España - Alemania?
> 
> *España 4 - 1 Alemania*



España 2-1 alimaña


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> ¿Hay porra del España - Alemania?



*ESPAÑA 7 - *0 ex-colonia española


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Nov 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Soy aficionado al tarot. Ayer algo aburrido decidí jugar un poco con las cartas y me salió lo siguiente.
> 
> Alemania y Argentina harán una gran Mundial. Cartas muy potentes para ambos combinados.
> 
> ...



Pues qué bien!

Y si lo tiras un par de veces más ... no cambia nunca?


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> ¿Hay porra del España - Alemania?
> 
> *España 4 - 1 Alemania*



*España 0-Alemania 0*


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> ¿Hay porra del España - Alemania?
> 
> *España 4 - 1 Alemania*



España 2 - 0 Alemania @Snowball


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Nacho no es un cáncer para el resto del equipo..ni comparación



Nacho regala penaltis a su compañero Ronaldo


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Soy aficionado al tarot. Ayer algo aburrido decidí jugar un poco con las cartas y me salió lo siguiente.
> 
> Alemania y Argentina harán una gran Mundial. Cartas muy potentes para ambos combinados.
> 
> ...



Pues 7 cuchilladas se llevó un equipo del mundial


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Gordo de Navidad acaba entre 0 y 9.



Pero es que es así,
dan por muerta a Alemania y perfectamente puede golear a España.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

España 1 - Alemania 3


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> A Bélgica se le ha pasado el arroz de una de las mejores remesas de jugadores de su historia sin ganar nada e instalados en la más absoluta mediocridad.



Los belgas "sabían" que su torneo era el de 2018. De hecho se cargaron a Brasil, y acabaron 3ºs. Ojo, para un pais como Bélgica es un gran resultado. La final "anticipada" fue la semifinal que se llevó Francia en un partido igualadísimo.

Pero ahora ya van para abajo, y no es un pais como Alemania, Italia o Francia, que saben que antes o después tendrán un equipo competitivo. Se pueden pasar 20 años hasta tener un equipo que haga cosas relevantes.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Pero es que es así,
> dan por muerta a Alemania y perfectamente puede golear a España.



Lo dudo, aunque este mundial no para de dar sorpresas


----------



## Nomeimporta (27 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> ¿Hay porra del España - Alemania?
> 
> *España 4 - 1 Alemania*



3-1 para España


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pero hoy hemos.visto el.nivel de Japón...
> 
> Vamos que era lo normal que Alemania hubiera ganado.



Alemania pecheó por perder el control del partido los últimos 15 min.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> De las que más aficionados llevaron, también he visto bastantes tunecinos. Y no me quiero imaginar si clasificaba Egipto.



A ver, tú que serás más imparcial, nos puedes hacer un análisis de lo que crees que va a ser el partido?

Yo veo que el plan de juego que tiene España es bueno, aunque esto es un mundial y se puede perder contra cualquiera, como os pasó a vosotros con los follacabras. Lo que sí veo es que España tiene a demasiados jugadores muy jóvenes, y los referentes que quedan no me inspiran confianza, no veo a Busquets aguantando todo el partido contra Alimaña.

También, aunque pase lo que tenga que pasar, me inspira más confianza Luis Enrique que Del Bosque, por ejemplo, más que nada porque el gol que se metió en el mundial 2010 contra Alimaña, fueron los jugadores los que lo vieron, no el puto entrenador. O sea, que hay referencia en el banquillo y tal, pero no me fío.

Jugarías con Balde de inicio? Crees que Rodri como jugó el otro día va a funcionar contra Alemania? Sacarías a Ansu-Fahti de inicio. Sacarías a jugadores algo más físicos y estarías atento a los cambios para no perder fuerza física?

Cuéntate algo, coño.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Alemania pecheó por perder el control del partido los últimos 15 min.



Pero no fueron capaces de cascarle un gol a japón, solo un penalti


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

*España- 1
Alemania - 1*


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Si Canadá pierde, este eliminada. Croacia aun tendría una opción ganándole a Bélgica, aun perdiendo hoy.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Pero no fueron capaces de cascarle un gol a japón, solo un penalti



Tuvieron muchas oportunidades, la pelota simplemente no entró,

al igual que a España le entró todo con Tosta Rica.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Tuvieron muchas oportunidades, la pelota simplemente no entró,
> 
> al igual que a España le entró todo con Tosta Rica.



Joder, vaya argumento, España no fue superior a Costa Rica entonces, ni el Bayern al Barsa en 2020, ni Alemania a Brasil en 2014, simplemente tuvieron suerte de que les entraran los balones


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Venga, hay que arriesgarse más,

empate rácano a uno entre ambas selecciones,

Rodri no sale de central, el central será Eric García y Laporte,
Carvajal y Alba en las bandas,

Rodri de pivote, Pedri y Gavi,
Busi a la banca,

arriba Morata, Olmo, Ferrán.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Joder, vaya argumento, España no fue superior a Costa Rica entonces, ni el Bayern al Barsa en 2020, ni Alemania a Brasil en 2014, simplemente tuvieron suerte de que les entraran los balones



Claro que es argumento, Alemania tuvo varias ocasiones, y no le entraron,

acaso es mentira?

* Fue muy superior a Japón durante 70 minutos


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

En la TV alemana están recordando el 6-0  . Y que desde 1988 , Alemania no le gana a España en partido oficial.

Están preparando a la audiencia.



feministaliberal dijo:


> Joder, vaya argumento, España no fue superior a Costa Rica entonces, ni el Bayern al Barsa en 2020, ni Alemania a Brasil en 2014, simplemente tuvieron suerte de que les entraran los balones



En el fútbol siempre se puede ser muy demagogo, que si tal jugada "el partido habría sido diferente", pues claro que si... yo siempre digo que el día del 2-6 del Barcelona en el Bernabeu, faltaba media hora y el Real Madrid iba 2-3 y el Bernabeu apretando con la remontada. Y se vendió como un baño histórico, cuando faltando media hora el Barcelona estaba con los huevos de corbata.

Lo importante es meter goles: es un deporte con muchísima varianza donde muchos prequeños méritos no conducen a aumentar la diferencia y si puede hacerlo una jugada accidentada.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Nov 2022)

2 a 1 para España. Remontada en el descuento tras adelantarse Alemania en el primer tiempo


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En la TV alemana están recordando el 6-0  . Y que desde 1988 , Alemania no le gana a España en partido oficial.
> 
> Están preparando a la audiencia.
> 
> ...



Exacto, si Robben mete ese mano a mano contra Casillas ahora no habría estrellita,

o Higuaín contra Alemania en 2014,

el factor suerte es muy importante, y parece que no se puede nombrar.


----------



## Bifaz23 (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pues 7 cuchilladas se llevó un equipo del mundial



Bien visto.
Esa carta nos habla de engaños, de malas artes, de algo que parece que va bien pero de repente te roban la cartera…

En fin, veremos si me puedo ganar la vida tirando las cartas o mejor me sigo dedicando a lo mío.


----------



## Bifaz23 (27 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pues qué bien!
> 
> Y si lo tiras un par de veces más ... no cambia nunca?



Normalmente, no. De hecho las cartas acostumbran a ser parecidas en su significado e incluso la misma.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Jajajjaajjajajajajaja....


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Exacto, si Robben mete ese mano a mano contra Casillas ahora no habría estrellita,
> 
> o Higuaín contra Alemania en 2014,
> 
> el factor suerte es muy importante, y parece que no se puede nombrar.



Cuando tu juegas bien, tus probabilidades aumentan, pero nunca son 100%.

Por eso el fútbol es divertido: un equipo top puede llevar sus opciones de ganar al 95%, pero el otro 5% NO lo puede controlar de ninguna manera, y si hay que sacar un número entre el 1 y el 20, y justo sale el 20 ese día, te jodes.

Otra cosa es a largo plazo, si un equipo bueno juega contra uno malo una serie de 10 partidos, el bueno pasa prácticamente seguro si tiene un 95% de ganar cada partido. Pero a un evento solo, todo es posible.

No hay equipo campeón que no haya pasado por momentos delicados en torneos de tanto nivel. Incluso los mejores de la historia han tenido momentos 50-50 donde les salió cara.

Todo el mundo habla del Brasil de 70 como "equipazo máximo". En semifinales contra Uruguay empezó perdiendo, faltaba un cuarto de hora e iban 1-1... aunque al final se lo llevasen. Y nuestra España campeonísima, en los 3 torneos que ganó (Euro 2008 y 2012, Mundial 2010), en todos tuvo siempre un partido que estuvo a nada de no ganar. Se llevó 2 tandas de penalties en las Euros, y en la final de 2010 tuvo que ganar en la prórroga. Y todo el mundo reconoce que es el mejor equipo, de lejos, que hemos tenido.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Alemania 3

Amigos de LE 1


Mi apuesta....


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> *España- 1
> Alemania - 1*



Buuuhhhh


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Nov 2022)

Una pregunta ¿el portero de Bélgica es el mismo que el del Madrid? ¿o han puesto un doble o algo?

El portero de Japón también tela-telita.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Alemania 3
> 
> Amigos de LE 1
> 
> ...



Lo que te gustaría más bien


----------



## EGO (27 Nov 2022)

Alemania saldra a fuego para ganar y a la contra le meteremos 3 goles minimo.

Fin.

Hoy nos vamos a dormir con España clasificada para octavos de final.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cuando tu juegas bien, tus probabilidades aumentan, pero nunca son 100%.
> 
> Por eso el fútbol es divertido: un equipo top puede llevar sus opciones de ganar al 95%, pero el otro 5% NO lo puede controlar de ninguna manera, y si hay que sacar un número entre el 1 y el 20, y justo sale el 20 ese día, te jodes.
> 
> ...



Con Alemania está el asunto al 50/50,
no es demagogia,

tampoco es demagogia que Alemania fue superior a Japón,

obvio aquí gana el que mete más goles,
no el que juegue mejor,

que se lo digan al Real Madrid en la última Champion.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> A todo esto ganando el Zaragoza por si alguno no se lo cree.



Creo que este puede ser su mundial.


----------



## chomin (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En la TV alemana están recordando el 6-0  . Y que desde 1988 , Alemania no le gana a España en partido oficial.
> 
> Están preparando a la audiencia.
> 
> ...



De ese 2-6 tengo el recuerdo que al Barsa le tangaron el penalty más claro de la historia para no hacer leña del árbol caído, así que probablemente lo más justo hubiera sido un 2-7


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Enga inuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit follaos a los vatreni !!!!


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Nov 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Alemania saldra a fuego para ganar y a la contra le meteremos 3 goles minimo.
> 
> Fin.
> 
> Hoy nos vamos a dormir con España clasificada para octavos de final.



Bueno, esperemos, me parece una buena visión del partido.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿el portero de Bélgica es el mismo que el del Madrid? ¿o han puesto un doble o algo?
> 
> El portero de Japón también tela-telita.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Gol del pateti


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


>



Si yo tuviera acceso a ese tipo de piba ni por error, no me gustan las anchoas prefiero algo más mullido.


----------



## Charlatan (27 Nov 2022)

gana canada,los croatas son muy lentos...


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> A todo esto ganando el Zaragoza por si alguno no se lo cree.



Se han visto con los 3 pts con ese gol en el 90', pero al BURGOS le tienes que ganar.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOL de Canadá


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

¡¡¡¡GOLLLLLLLLLLL DE CANADA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DEL INUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTT !!


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

gol


----------



## Avidiuscasio (27 Nov 2022)

Es la hora de España para dar el batacazo y dejar casi fuera a los Teutones.

Un 2 a 0 seria aceptable.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Alemania saldra a fuego para ganar y *a la contra le meteremos 3 goles minimo.*
> 
> Fin.
> 
> Hoy nos vamos a dormir con España clasificada para octavos de final.



Saldrá LE con Nico y Yéremi?

Pocas contras veremos con Sarabia y Olmo


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Jojojo


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Al maple leaf hay que agradecerle su propuesta por un fútbol de ataque, mi favorita entre las sorpresas (que igual nos la tragamos nosotros).


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> gana canada,los croatas son muy lentos...



Están vuejunos todas sus figuras


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Joder Canadá como empieza esto


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Ahora mismo:

Marruecos 4
Canadá 3 (0)
----
Bélgica 3 (-1)
Croacia 1


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Joder...

En Canadá también hay mucho esquimal negro... ¿ no ?... El cambio climático es ya imparable...


----------



## esBlackpill.com (27 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Alemania 3
> 
> Amigos de LE 1
> 
> ...



Con la banderita española di que sí sabandija.


----------



## Charlatan (27 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder...
> 
> En Canadá también hay mucho esquimal negro... ¿ no ?... El cambio climático es ya imparable...



guell tb llegaba a canada.........


----------



## esBlackpill.com (27 Nov 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Alemania saldra a fuego para ganar y a la contra le meteremos 3 goles minimo.
> 
> Fin.
> 
> Hoy nos vamos a dormir con España clasificada para octavos de final.



España no va a jugar a la contra, España si esta bien le va a meter un meneo a Alemania, tanto en juego como en marcador.


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Joder como han salido los Mamadohu's de Trudeau... me da a mí que los ustasa van a sufrir.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Con la banderita española di que sí sabandija.



¿ Sabes distinguir una apuesta de un deseo.... ??? Veo que no... Tarugo...


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Unos abuelos han cogido el mantelde hule de la mesita y se han hecho una camiseta para darse un paseo por el césped. 


Uy no, que es el mundial y Croacia!!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Nov 2022)

El control del canadiense al melonazo del portero que luego ha sido la jugada del gol es espectacular


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Joder como han salido los Mamadohu's de Trudeau... me da a mí que los ustasa van a sufrir.



¿Los animas o no? Que tú te sabes el idioma


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Comentar que el portero de Canada es un serbio de Krajina, zona serbia de Croacia que en la Operación Tormenta de 1995 auspiciada por OTAN , echaron a los serbios de allí. Hay morbo, de hecho, es capitán de Estrella Roja.


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> ¿Los animas o no? Que tú te sabes el idioma



No Condi, no son santo de mi devoción, muy llorones y acomplejados.


----------



## Lord Triquinosis (27 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Comentar que el portero de Canada es un serbio de Krajina, zona serbia de Croacia que en la Operación Tormenta de 1995 auspiciada por OTAN , echaron a los serbios de allí. Hay morbo, de hecho, es capitán de Estrella Roja.



Ahí menos canadienses, hay de tó.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Vendiendo hype de Marruecos en la TV Suiza
> 
> Tiene pinta de ser el país moro elegido para llegar algo.lejos....




Con permiso siempre de Francia que es el pais moroafricano con más posibilidades de llegar algo lejos...

Saludos.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Pues sí, Milan Borjan. 35 tacos ya.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Croacia sin negros es un rara avis


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Kramaric es malo, parece que sacó a Livaja que es la estrella de Hajduk, en el banquillo no tienen gran cosa más allá de Orsic y Pašalić .


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> No Condi, no son santo de mi devoción, muy llorones y acomplejados.



También hay follacabras por allí, los bosnios.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Nacho regala penaltis a su compañero Ronaldo



y marco el mejor gol del mundial,,pero los catetos de la FIFA lo ignoraron


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> También hay follacabras por allí, los bosnios.



Y albaneses,


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

A Canadá el otro día le falló la gasolina, en los últimos 20 minutos desaparecieron. Veremos hoy.

Pero es un equipo que a medio plazo puede ser el mejor de la Concacaf.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Croacia sin negros es un rara avis



También Serbia. Curiosamente de Europa la uniformidad racial la aguantamos los países mediterráneos, algo los nórdicos y toda la Eslavia claro. Pero lo que es Austria, Suiza, Alimaña y lo que tire a Oeste no veas cuanto moreno, albanés, turco, etc...


----------



## theelf (27 Nov 2022)

Que mundial mas aburrido

Cortan todo el rato el juego, falta, var, falta, var...

Por dios, es somnoliento


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Y albaneses,



Ya pero Enver Hoxha iba por otro lado.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Nov 2022)

Le están dando un baño, los negros de negro a los del mantel de restaurante playero paco


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A Canadá el otro día le falló la gasolina, en los últimos 20 minutos desaparecieron. Veremos hoy.
> 
> Pero es un equipo que a medio plazo puede ser el mejor de la Concacaf.



Me hiciste borrar un comentario, veo que han salido muy acelerados, corriendo como animales  , eso puede pasarle factura sobretodo en 2 parte. Creo que vamos a ver un buen partido, croatas no se rinden fácilmente.


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Nov 2022)

14 no canadienses jugando con Canadá.

Si ya los cucknadians son odiosos, la legión extranjera esta que se vaya a tomar por culo.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Que de todas formas los maple leaf han demostrado cierta bisoñez, no os extrañe el empate tonto por error estúpido.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Nov 2022)

El problema de Canadá es que tenemos a un señor de 40 años (segundo jugador de campo más viejo de la historia del Mundial, después de Roger Milla) jugando de pivote y un central de 35 añazos detrás de él, es muy fácil acularnos.


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Veo a Croacia muy nerviosa, creo que manteniendo la calma y que Modric haga su magia el empate puede llegar.


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Que de todas formas los maple leaf han demostrado cierta bisoñez, no os extrañe el empate tonto por error estúpido.



Bojan hace a veces buenas cantadas, incluso en momentos claves.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pero es un equipo que a medio plazo puede ser el mejor de la Concacaf.



No sé qué decirte, adolecen de una liga propia de nivel y los buenos se van a la MLS. Los yankees sin embargo llevan a 9 de esa liga. No es que sea absolutamente necesario que una selección viva de sus mercenarios pero la evolución de los useños también tiene que ver con el poderío de su liga.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

los canadienses ganando 1-0 y con 8 tios arriba, muy inocentes, les van a empatar ... eso sí, para el espectaculo es cojonudo


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Ja ja, owned, fuera de juego y golazo, el combo perfecto.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Fuera de juego de los vatreni y no sube el gol al marcador.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Están vuejunos todas sus figuras



No sé cómo acabará esto pero han empatado con Marruecos y van palmando con Canadá

Los mismos que dicen que la goleada a CR es un espejismo dirían que somos una mierda de estar en el lugar de Croacia

Pero de Croacia no lo dicen tócate los cojones


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Qué rabia que han anulado el gol de Croacia.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> No sé qué decirte, adolecen de una liga propia de nivel y los buenos se van a la MLS. Los yankees sin embargo llevan a 9 de esa liga. No es que sea absolutamente necesario que una selección viva de sus mercenarios pero la evolución de los useños también tiene que ver con el poderío de su liga.



La MLS tiene tres equipos canadienses... Es bastante proporcional al peso demográfico de Canadá comparado con USA.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Que mundial mas aburrido
> 
> Cortan todo el rato el juego, falta, var, falta, var...
> 
> Por dios, es somnoliento



Anda ya

Tu no viste el Italia 1990... ni las reglas que.habia en aquella época


----------



## theelf (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Anda ya
> 
> Tu no viste el Italia 1990... ni las reglas que.habia en aquella época



De q coño hablas?


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Esto de los muñequitos para el VAR es más susceptible de polémica, porque parece más fiable ver a las estrellitas de carne y hueso.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Anda ya
> 
> Tu no viste el Italia 1990... ni las reglas que.habia en aquella época



Quien no haya visto fútbol cuando las cesiones al portero eran legales están totalmente incapacitados para hablar de estas cosas.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> La MLS tiene tres equipos canadienses... Es bastante proporcional al peso demográfico de Canadá comparado con USA.



Sigo esa liga: Montreal, Toronto y Vancouver.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

theelf dijo:


> De q coño hablas?



De lo que evidentemente no sabes


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Con toda esta super tecnología del VAR y los muñequitos,

el gol de Mbappé contra España en la final de la Nations,

sería anulado?

(El árbitro ni fue a revisarlo).


----------



## theelf (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> De lo que evidentemente no sabes



no ni puta idea, porque italia 90 estuvo de puta madre


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Nov 2022)

Croacia es un mini país.

Y así es difícil que te salgan rakitics y modrics en cada generación. 

Pero vamos, les debería dar para pasar a octavos.


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

Bastante predecible Croacia en los primeros 20 minutos, sorprendido, y ahora se adelantaron un poco sin tantas ideas. Estos necesitan a Modrić mas que Francia a Mbappe y Luka aparece 10 minutos por partido


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Con toda esta super tecnología del VAR y los muñequitos,
> 
> el gol de Mbappé contra España en la final de la Nations,
> 
> ...



Yo creo que es que no tenían ni idea los árbitros de esa regla y se limpiaron las manos diciéndole al árbitro que todo bien.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Con toda esta super tecnología del VAR y los muñequitos,
> 
> el gol de Mbappé contra España en la final de la Nations,
> 
> ...



Fue legal entonces, este año ese tipo de gol es fuera de juego.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Quien no haya visto fútbol cuando las cesiones al portero eran legales están totalmente incapacitados para hablar de estas cosas.



Y las hostias que se repartían


Yo he visto tarjetas amarillas.que ahora serían rojas


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Yo creo que es que no tenían ni idea los árbitros de esa regla y se limpiaron las manos diciéndole al árbitro que todo bien.



Aquí a la mínima que está con la mano adelantada ya es fuera de juego,

anulan goles con una facilidad pasmosa.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Ahora.siiii


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Gol de los croatas.... Me alegro...


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Gol merecido de Livaja, les estaban haciendo un derribo y acoso en toda regla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Gol de Croacia. Al final tienen más fútbol que los otros.


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

Más justo el resultado.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Espera a que sean mayoría, ya verás que risas.


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Croacia es un mini país.
> 
> Y así es difícil que te salgan rakitics y modrics en cada generación.
> 
> Pero vamos, les debería dar para pasar a octavos.



Se les fue casi toda la espina dorsal excepto Modric y Lovren, Rakitic, Vrsaljko, Domagoj Vida y sobretodo Mandzukic.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Croacia ha expulsado las migas del mantel, ahora sí que viene el plato fuerte.


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Fue legal entonces, este año ese tipo de gol es fuera de juego.



Fue legal si interpretas que es un pase no un despeje. Lo cual es decisión del árbitro (y el var no se metió) por eso ahora es siempre fuera de juego para no dejarlo a la interpretación. En cualquier caso que el linier no pitara fueras de juego claros y esperen a que el var les chive es un problema todavía.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Gol merecido de Livaja, les estaban haciendo un derribo y acoso en toda regla.



Kramaric más bien.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

1-1 se veía venir


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Croacia ha expulsado las migas del mantel, ahora sí que viene el plato fuerte.



Si es que estaban comiendo todavía. Ahora están con el postre.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Con toda esta super tecnología del VAR y los muñequitos,
> 
> el gol de Mbappé contra España en la final de la Nations,
> 
> ...



Pero porque la norma era otra, por eso no lo revisó

A mi lo que me escamó y mucho fué una jugada de ese partido pero del primer tiempo que era fuera de juego descarao de Francia y no pitaron hasta el final de la jugada. Y en lugar de pitar fuera de juego pitaron corner y se botó con 2 cojones.

Por eso creo que al margen del gol de Mbappé el arbitraje estaba un tanto teledirigido para que a la menor duda beneficiar a Francia


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



los moros destrozados por la derrota de su patria adoptiva Bélgica


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

En el suelo lesionado el único que no es negro de los inuit


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero porque la norma era otra, por eso no lo revisó
> 
> A mi lo que me escamó y mucho fué una jugada de ese partido pero del primer tiempo que era fuera de juego descarao de Francia y no pitaron hasta el final de la jugada. Y en lugar de pitar fuera de juego pitaron corner y se botó con 2 cojones.
> 
> Por eso creo que al margen del gol de Mbappé el arbitraje estaba un tanto teledirigido para que a la menor duda beneficiar a Francia



El penalti de Kounde, igual.


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

Los croatas tienen aún calidad, pero los años de algunos les matan.

Ya he visto varias carreras y ya les pesan las piernas a varios croatas.
Al menos con el 1-1 no están muy apurados y pueden dormir el partido y esperar a que sus calidades lo resuelva.

Como ahora, *Gooollll*

Veo a los canadienses y es como cuando ves baloncesto a atletas contra jugadores con talento.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Goooooollllll....

Joderos esquimales de pegote ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

2º de Croacia. Los canadienses se han caído.


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Se veía venir, les están dando un baño.


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Canada sólo tiene 3 jugadores de calidad, el resto es sólo físico


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si es que estaban comiendo todavía. Ahora están con el postre.



Pues acaban de zamparse otro plato. 
Va a ser un festín.


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

OTROOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

¿Como es posible que equipos como el pateti no se hayan fijado en Livaja? Juega en su país y no debe ser muy caro.


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Se veía venir que iba a ser un buen partido, creo que van a caer más goles.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Nov 2022)

El segundo

En cuanto croacia ha entrado en el partido se los está comiendo con patatas


----------



## petro6 (27 Nov 2022)

Que se joda la maricona de Trudeau.


----------



## FeiJiao (27 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Deducción PACO CUÑAO del partido:
> 
> Si Japón ganó a Alemania, y ahora no es capaz de ganar a C.Rica, a la cual España metió 7....España gana el Mundial.



Los juegos entre selecciones en los mundiales han adoptado mas una logica Pokemon:

El tipo agua vence al tipo fuego
El tipo fuego vence al tipo planta
El tipo planta vence al tipo agua


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (27 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



A mamar polla mora los putos belgas de mierda. Nunca sentí simpatía por los moromierdas pero esta vez me alegro que se hayan follado a Bélgica con furia porcina.

*¡Puta Bruselas y puta Bélgica, me cago en Bruselas, en Bélgica, en la UE y en todos los muertos de su putísima madre, ojalá que pierdan hasta los entrenamientos esos hijos de la gran puta!*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Pues acaban de zamparse otro plato.
> Va a ser un festín.



Esperemos que no venga la siesta ahora


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Con este resultado Canadá eliminada y Bélgica debe ganar para no quedar fuera, a no ser que los norteamericanos goleen a los moritos, cosa improbable.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

Croacia imponiendo su calidad, los canadienses muy muy inocentes


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Nov 2022)

Como dijo Koeman, esto es lo que hay.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El penalti de Kounde, igual.



Efectivamente

Esa mano se pita en liga y sobretodo en champions y sorprendentemente 4 arbitros de campo y 6 de VAR no la ven o no la pitan

Rrarro rraro como decía el padre de Julio Iglesias


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Canada sólo tiene 3 jugadores de calidad, el resto es sólo físico



Po zi, fácil quedarse owneado cuando se opina sobre la marcha como en mi caso.


----------



## EGO (27 Nov 2022)

En Octavos España- Marruecos.

Brvtal.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Nov 2022)

A mi lo que me da rabia que digan el VOR. 
Sobre todo Zubizarreta.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (27 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Con este resultado Canadá eliminada y Bélgica debe ganar para no quedar fuera, a no ser que los norteamericanos goleen a los moritos, cosa improbable.



Puede pasar cualquier cosa, ayer los usanos les dieron a los ingleses una lección de juego magistral, si no les ganaron fue porque se les apareció la virgen o el espíritu de Isabel II protegiendo la portería inglesa, pero los british no jugaron ni a canicas.


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Nov 2022)

Se viene un españa marruecos en octavos.

Que la Colau ponga pantallas por Barcelona para sus niños.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Los croatas tienen aún calidad, pero los años de algunos les matan.
> 
> Ya he visto varias carreras y ya les pesan las piernas a varios croatas.
> Al menos con el 1-1 no están muy apurados y pueden dormir el partido y esperar a que sus calidades lo resuelva.
> ...



Modric está dopado, tienen un médico que les suministra en el Trampas, uno italiano que ya h izo trampas en su país con la Juve creo.


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Se viene un españa marruecos en octavos.
> 
> Que la Colau ponga pantallas por Barcelona para sus niños.





EGO dijo:


> En Octavos España- Marruecos.
> 
> Brvtal.



En Bruselas paró de llover se despertaron los moros y ya hay coches ardiendo.


----------



## eltonelero (27 Nov 2022)

EGO dijo:


> En Octavos España- Marruecos.
> 
> Brvtal.



sería curioso de ver como el 100% de nacionalizados marrónidos y sus larvas nacidas en España apoyan masivamente a follacabralandia. igual con eso algun progre abriría los ojos.


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Habiendo ganado Costa Rica a Japón, es inevitable pensar que a Japón le podemos meter de 3 a 5 goles. El gol de Costa Rica es como el segundo de Argentina ayer: Evitable con un portero más alto.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Mola Croacia,

en la euro remontando un 3-1 a España en cinco minutos,

lo han vuelto ha hacer.
(Bueno, ahora ha sido en 10 min).


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Nov 2022)

los contraataques de croacia es como cuando el madrid los hace rapido , y modric en esos contraataques no está

modric se ha convertido ya en un isco : calidad pero trote y caminar , ralentiza el juego totalmente , y si coge el balon adios contraataque : en el madrid hace lo mismo , por mi que lo vendan el verano que viene


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Desde que el fútbol apostó por el físico contra la técnica, se han pasado de frenada muchos, y los tercermundistas han alcanzado a muchos europeos, que de europeos tienen poco (basta verlos). Por el contrario, otros como España apostando por llevar al extremo la técnica y el juego de combinación han conseguido los mejores resultados de su historia a costa de los físicos. Fue acojonante ver en la final del mundial que Países Bajos se dedicaran a dar patadas en vez de mover el balón como yo me esperaba, con lo que han sido.


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

EGO dijo:


> En Octavos España- Marruecos.
> 
> Brvtal.



El "derby" del Mediterráneo Occidental


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

Los canadienses empezaron a jugar al futbol ayer por la noche, no sé si lo llamaran también soccer, no se puede ser más inocente, a un equipo como croacia no le puedes dar esas facilidades, serán viejos pero tienen jugadores de calidad.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Modric está dopado, tienen un médico que les suministra en el Trampas, uno italiano que ya h izo trampas en su país con la Juve creo.



Esa es otra: si jugara en el barsa o aleti sería siempre sospechoso de drogarse pero claro como juega en el mandril resulta que Modric es un portento físico oyes


----------



## Eär (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero porque la norma era otra, por eso no lo revisó
> 
> A mi lo que me escamó y mucho fué una jugada de ese partido pero del primer tiempo que era fuera de juego descarao de Francia y no pitaron hasta el final de la jugada. Y en lugar de pitar fuera de juego pitaron corner y se botó con 2 cojones.
> 
> Por eso creo que al margen del gol de Mbappé el arbitraje estaba un tanto teledirigido para que a la menor duda beneficiar a Francia



Es que ése fue el típico partido en el que te da que te la están untando con queso. A pesar de vares, tecnología y polladas similares.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Mola Croacia,
> 
> en la euro remontando un 3-1 a España en cinco minutos,
> 
> ...



Bueno es que España hizo mucho por la causa  

Para empezar regalarles el primero y dormirse en los otros 2


----------



## Azog el Profanador (27 Nov 2022)

No lo había visto , Costa Rica derrotando a Japón , brutal


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Espero que pasemos segundos de grupo para enfrentarnos a Marruecos y que nos den un buen baño. Se me ponen los dientes largos de solo imaginarme los posts que se cagarían en el foro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Muy inocentes los "canadienses"


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (27 Nov 2022)

Ojalá esa "Alemania" llena de negros sobrevalorados más malos que su puta madre quede eliminada del mundial


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Ojalá esa "Alemania" NWO llena de negros sobrevalorados más malos que su puta madre quede eliminada



Los muditos:


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Ojo que los Mamadouh's de Trudeau siguen intentandolo, pero me huele que en un contragolpe ustasa , cae el tercero.


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Nov 2022)

Modric, siempre en mi equipo


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (27 Nov 2022)

Croacia está venciendo a los progres


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Están mu verdes...vaya paradón del portero canadiense


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Muy inocentes los "canadienses"



candidienses


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (27 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Los muditos:



Que vergüenza ajena dan, ojalá pierdan 10-0


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Jjajaajajjaaja...

¿ Qué hace el esquimal negro con un tampón en la napia ?????


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

De momento el partido más vistoso del mundial. Canadá ataca cual cabeza loca y Croacia gestiona sus momentos. Veremos si gana la pasión o la razón.


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Le han puesto un tampón en la nariz y arreando, jajaja


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> De momento el partido más vistoso del mundial. Canadá ataca cual cabeza loca y Croacia gestiona sus momentos. Veremos si gana la pasión o la razón.



Me quedo con el Africancia - Dinamarca....


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Sacaba a Perisic y metia a Orsic. pésimo hoy el del Tottenham.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Modric, siempre en mi equipo




claro que si : hasta los 40 años minimo


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


>



Para fostiar a estos no hay policía ¿no?

Si fueran camioneros españoles se iban a cagar


----------



## Desencantado (27 Nov 2022)

EGO dijo:


> En Octavos España- Marruecos.
> 
> Brvtal.



Antonio Grazie irá con quién le paga.

_Shukran_!


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Tercero....

Circulen....


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Nov 2022)

Golazo de Croacia para cerrar el partido


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Bélgica está fuera, estos pueden ser primeros, si le cascan otro gol a los Mamadouh's de Trudeau.


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

Con Kramarić encendido no se siente la ausencia de Mandzukić.


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Canada ganó la clasificación de la CONCACAF


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> En Bruselas paró de llover se despertaron los moros y ya hay coches ardiendo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1274712



que mal pensados,ese coche estaba ocupando una plaza de minusvalidos y lo estaban retirando de ahi con cuidado entre varios…siempre esparciendo odio


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (27 Nov 2022)

Croacia está destrozando a los progres de mierda, me nutre


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

El cuarto será el postre. 
Los manteleros están que se salen.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Nov 2022)

Croacia acaba de ganar el average y sabe que la diferencia de goles va a ser importante y por eso sigue a por más


----------



## zapatitos (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Para fostiar a estos no hay policía ¿no?
> 
> Si fueran camioneros españoles se iban a cagar




Pero si solo están jugando...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (27 Nov 2022)

Otro dia mas y la misma frase todos losdias:Q ASCAZO DE COMENTARISTAS EN TODOS LOS PARTIDOS. Q CANCER MADRE


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Nov 2022)

Se intentó pero no ha podido ser. Los mejores de Canadá tienen edad para dos Mundiales más, a ver si dos o tres más se ganan un traspaso a Europa, y los más veteranos que claramente no les da se irán jubilando.


----------



## rejon (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

los brasileiros han hecho tradicionalmente el futbol más ofensivo y vistoso en los mundiales, pero en 1982 se convencieron de que no importa lo bueno que seas, que si defiendes como viejas paraliticas borrachas te vas a tu casa a bailar samba ... y puuuuuunto ... Pero espera, que los candidienses, que no han ganado nunca ni al poker creían que le podían ganar a la subcampeona del mundo pasando de defender y con 8 tíos arriba, inocentes o muy prepotontos


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Me descojono con estos videos , pero no por el hecho en sí, sino porque me encantaría que a un progre globalista le tocara. En Bruselas creo que son el 30% @feministaliberal cuando sean el doble, van a flipar.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Me descojono con estos videos , pero no por el hecho en sí, sino porque me encantaría que a un progre globalista le tocara. En Bruselas creo que son el 30% @feministaliberal cuando sean el doble, van a flipar.



Lo justificaría igualmente.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Nov 2022)

Qué coño hace Modric en el campo todavía? No me jodas


----------



## ¿Qué? (27 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


>



Pues la verdad es que mola.
Hay algun Airbnb en esa zona con esas vistas a las peleas?
Prefiero ver peleas de borrachos desde la barrera que una corrida de toros o un Barsa Madrid en el palco del Bernaveu


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Entonces:

Si quedamos primeros nos toca el moro

segundos Croacia ??


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Entonces:
> 
> Si quedamos primeros nos toca el moro
> 
> segundos Croacia ??



Así es.


----------



## aldebariano (27 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Me nutre.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Así es.



Pues casi q prefiero Croacia

Marruecos juega en casa, esta petado de moros de toda clase de morisma...que van a apoyarles


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pues casi q prefiero Croacia
> 
> Marruecos juega en casa, esta petado de moros de toda clase de morisma...que van a apoyarles



Yo prefiero Marruecos, me encantaría eliminarles, auténtico enemigo moderno de España. 

De todas formas, no sé si por los eventos ocurridos en el Protectorado español de Marruecos pero hay un respeto miedo  a la mierda magrebí que me indigna bastante, pero no de ahora, sino históricamente.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Gol de postrecito!!! 

Quieren los señores un café? No hay tiempo, lástima.


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Fallo del negro gorilón al controlar el balón (falta de técnica) y cuarto gol.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Me descojono con estos videos , pero no por el hecho en sí, sino porque me encantaría que a un progre globalista le tocara. En Bruselas creo que son el 30% @feministaliberal cuando sean el doble, van a flipar.



Dirán que el problema es que les integramos mal, pero está bien que se lleven de su propia medicina, y esto no ha hecho más que empezar. Son culturas que por mucho que se asienten en otro país que les da todo lo que no tendrían en su país, siempre se van a considerar de su país de origen y lo van a considerar superior al de acogida


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Buen partido, los Mamadahou's han dado la cara dentro de sus posibilidades, los croatas muy luchadores como siempre. Pena que los serbios no tienen esa mentalidad.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Menos mal que iba a perder Croacia y Canadá era una incipiente estrella


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Y ahora Españita contra los extraños teutones


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Ahora el plato estrella del día, creo que vamos a sufrir , moronegros mercenarios de Alemania nos van apretar bastante,


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

Buen partido de Croacia, me alegro por ellos.

Y los jarabe de arce que se dediquen al curling, el fútbol no es lo suyo.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Joder Croacia celebrando como si hubieran ganado a una gorda no me jodas


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1274775



Carvajal por el del vino vasco


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1274775



Lo mismo que el otro dia

Ah esta el boquete de carvajal a la derecha


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Hoy toca cura de humildad


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (27 Nov 2022)

Croacia 4 1 Canadá


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Joder Croacia celebrando como si hubieran ganado a una gorda no me jodas



Remontar un 1-0 en el minuto 1


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1274775



A ver si ausencio juega como el otro día


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1274775



Morata calentando banquillo como tiene que ser


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Pues no entiendo que al único que saque sea a Azpilicueta


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1274775



Ufff le ha dado un ataque de entrenador con Busquets.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (27 Nov 2022)

Ya perdieron los progres (Canadá), ahora falta que pierdan esa banda de negros sobrevalorados más malos que su puta madre (Alemania)


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Pues ese grupo F queda interesante. Lo bueno que vamos a jugar "sabiendo" quien queda 1º y quien 2º. Aunque si ganamos ahora, vamos a ser 1ºs y nadie querrá ser 2º del F.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Remontar un 1-0 en el minuto 1



Si no digo que no, pero vamos que no han jugado con nadie y tienen 4 puntos de 6 que deberían llevar

Estos están casi tan mal como Bélgica


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Bueno compañeros, al menos marruecos nos d alegrías.

Estoy viendo la previa en TVE y es una puta desgracia, tengo mal la aplicación de gol mundial y en TVE está el calvo ese que no sabía ni jugar, el cagasillas con peluca y Marchena que va ciego de trankimacines, por supuesto ninguno sabe hablar, es como juntar gente en riesgo de exclusión social a dar clases de literatura...y aún falta el funcionario que si un día narra con emoción lo mismo le da una parálisis.

Joder ahora Cazorla...este habla más, debe ser el que más cerca de quedó del graduado escolar. 


Los hijos de fruta de TVE no tiene dinero para emitir todo el mundial en abierto pero si para pagar a todos estos desgraciados.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno compañeros, al menos marruecos nos d alegrías.
> 
> Estoy viendo la previa en TVE y es una puta desgracia, tengo mal la aplicación de gol mundial y en TVE está el calvo ese que no sabía ni jugar, el cagasillas con peluca y Marchena que va ciego de trankimacines, por supuesto ninguno sabe hablar, es como juntar gente en riesgo de exclusión social a dar clases de literatura...y aún falta el funcionario que si un día narra con emoción lo mismo le da una parálisis.
> 
> ...



70 personas ha mandado a Qatar. 

Pues lo de Gol Mundial menudas pintas, uno con un traje pequeño de esos de Zara con corbata pero que parece un frutero, una chica presentando el concurso de sms qué machistas, luego un calvo en el estadio, Morientes con sus superanálisis tácticos...

Penoso todo a más no poder.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Me pegó un tiro ahora Xavi entrenador FIFA del año dando consejos sobre cómo ganar el mundial 

Los muertos de TVE solo falta que salgan con esteladas


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

Bueno, como va la porra...

Yo pronostico un 2 a 0 a favor de España.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Los alemanes en la ZDF comentando el 0-1 de Costa Rica y diciendo "bueno, con ese resultado el empate ahora no nos va tan mal, si vas 0-0 no tienes tanta presión..."


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Otro dia mas y la misma frase todos losdias:Q ASCAZO DE COMENTARISTAS EN TODOS LOS PARTIDOS. Q CANCER MADRE



Yo lo veo por la televisión inglesa o la yanqui. La auténtica salud. Evito el lenguaje basura periodístico ejpañordo.


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Los alemanes en la ZDF comentando el 0-1 de Costa Rica y diciendo "bueno, con ese resultado el empate ahora no nos va tan mal, si vas 0-0 no tienes tanta presión..."



Quien te ha visto y quien te ve se les puede decir


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

Aunque los comentaristas de gayerstar+ estrán más pendientes de la porra de Antonio (Rudiguer).

Otro negrazo bien dotado como Lukaku con el que se estarán tocando todo el partido, se harán pajas mútuas en la cabina.


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Puto desastre de TVE


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Yo lo veo por la televisión inglesa o la yanqui. La auténtica salud. Evito el lenguaje basura periodístico ejpañordo.



pasa link


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si no digo que no, pero vamos que no han jugado con nadie y tienen 4 puntos de 6 que deberían llevar
> 
> Estos están casi tan mal como Bélgica



Han jugado contra los tuercebotas y les han metido 4. Lo han hecho muy bien.


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> pasa link











Footybite.com - Official Footybite Reddit Soccer Streams


Footybite.com is back now, V2 and mobile friendly, Providing the best Soccer Streams for all major leagues including world cup football streams, NBA , NFL and more




worldcup.footybite.com


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> pasa link








World Cup Live Stream Spain vs Germany - 1Stream


Watch Spain vs Germany on 1Stream.



1stream.link


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> ¿ Es cierto que el otro día le preguntaron a LE que cuatro delanteros Europeos querria tener en su selección y uno de los que nombró fue a Iago Aspas ?
> Que hijo de puta nooo¡



Si te parece va a menospreciar a los propios jugadores. Es la típica pregunta para meter cizaña.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (27 Nov 2022)

Fútbol Internacional ⚽™ VIP ♟️


Invitación a grupo de WhatsApp




chat.whatsapp.com






grupo de whatsapp para seguir el partido


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

La rubia lo único bueno de TVE


----------



## Cormac (27 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> ¿ Es cierto que el otro día le preguntaron a LE que cuatro delanteros Europeos querria tener en su selección y uno de los que nombró fue a Iago Aspas ?
> Que hijo de puta nooo¡



Que yo sepa lo tiene en la Liga Fantasy y lo mostró en el Twitch.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> La rubia lo único bueno de TVE



Raspones en el rabo con esos dientazos. 

el pintamonas de futbol mundial:


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Yo lo veo por la televisión inglesa o la yanqui. La auténtica salud. Evito el lenguaje basura periodístico ejpañordo.




Puedes pasar un link? Me da igual que sea un canal mexicano, antes he visto comentarios del españa CR en una cadena mexicana y me ha gustado más que cualquier mierda de por aquí.


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Raspones en el rabo con esos dientazos.
> 
> el pintamonas de futbol mundial:



Es Portillo?


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Puedes pasar un link? Me da igual que sea un canal mexicano, antes he visto comentarios del españa CR en una cadena mexicana y me ha gustado más que cualquier mierda de por aquí.











Footybite.com - Official Footybite Reddit Soccer Streams


Footybite.com is back now, V2 and mobile friendly, Providing the best Soccer Streams for all major leagues including world cup football streams, NBA , NFL and more




worldcup.footybite.com


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Puedes pasar un link? Me da igual que sea un canal mexicano, antes he visto comentarios del españa CR en una cadena mexicana y me ha gustado más que cualquier mierda de por aquí.



Ve una página atrás


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Puedes pasar un link? Me da igual que sea un canal mexicano, antes he visto comentarios del españa CR en una cadena mexicana y me ha gustado más que cualquier mierda de por aquí.



Estan casi todos bloqueados


----------



## JAGGER (27 Nov 2022)

En un rato enciendo la tv. Mis 3 hijos, mi mujer, ciudadanos alemanes. Ya jamás hice el trámite. Soy argentino y aquí hemos sido maltratados por los norafricanos foriles que se creen algo con su selección sin historia.

Voy con Alemania.


----------



## pandiella (27 Nov 2022)

por que no se puede escuchar la cope en el extranjero? (por internet)

y por ivoox tb lo han capado


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ve una página atrás



Pide registro, no sé si te lo pide a ti, pero paso.

Gracias de todas maneras



JAGGER dijo:


> En un rato enciendo la tv. Mis 3 hijos, mi mujer, ciudadanos alemanes. Ya jamás hice el trámite. Soy argentino y aquí hemos sido maltratados por los norafricanos foriles que se creen algo con su selección sin historia.
> 
> Voy con Alemania.



Pues que te lean en Alemania, hasta nunca.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Nov 2022)

Canadá eliminada, el torneo ya solo lo pueden ganar 30 de los 32


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Si pierde Alemania:

* España clasificada primera de grupo porque no creo que perdamos contra Japón por súper goleada.
* Los demás con 3 puntos según lo que hagan en la última jornada se clasificarían unos u otros.

España-Japón empate o victoria japonesa: Japón. Si gana España de nuevo, Alemania necesitaría ganar por varios goles creo, para clasificarse.


----------



## pandiella (27 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> En un rato enciendo la tv. Mis 3 hijos, mi mujer, ciudadanos alemanes. Ya jamás hice el trámite. Soy argentino y aquí hemos sido maltratados por los norafricanos foriles que se creen algo con su selección sin historia.
> 
> Voy con Alemania.



no me extranya. con lo atentos que fueron los alemanes con los judíos


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Si pierde Alemania:
> 
> * España clasificada primera de grupo porque no creo que perdamos contra Japón por súper goleada.
> * Los demás con 3 puntos según lo que hagan en la última jornada se clasificarían unos u otros.
> ...



Depende de por cuanto perdiera Alemania no le haría falta muchos goles, incluso el 1-0 podria valerle.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Todos los exfutbolistas en TVE con el tic de tocarse la nariz...


----------



## pandiella (27 Nov 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> no me extranya. con lo atentos que fueron los alemanes con los judíos



o tanto tu como tu mujer sois de la diáspora?


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Depende de por cuanto perdiera Alemania no le haría falta muchos goles, incluso el 1-0 podria valerle.



Sería acojonante clasificarse sólo con 3 puntos y 2 derrotas.


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Estan casi todos bloqueados



Tiebes que usar VPN. En el que te he pasado yo no


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Bueno bueno siniestra de comentarista  joder habéis estado viendo el mundial con estos comentaristas  solo falta que aparezca Guardiola joder


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Nov 2022)

Las apuestas dan 2.50 que gana España y 2.75 a que gana Alemania


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Que sepais que Christoph Kramer se define como "el mayor fan de España no español". Chorrea con el Ballbesitzfußball.

Los alemanes NOS QUIEREN y pensáis que no.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Sería acojonante clasificarse sólo con 3 puntos y 2 derrotas.



Como Alemania vuelva a perder hoy y luego gane el Mundial me descojono.

Por cierto, EEUU en la confederaciones de entre los torfeos de España 2008-2010-2012 nos eliminó en semis tras pasar el grupo con 2 derrotas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Lo peor es cuando intentan usar palabras que requieren complejidad media


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

La Lara esa quien es?


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Como Alemania vuelva a perder hoy y luego gane el Mundial me descojono.
> 
> Por cierto, EEUU en la confederaciones de entre los torfeos de España 2008-2010-2012 nos eliminó en semis tras pasar el grupo con 2 derrotas.



Recuerdo que antes de la última jornada se pagaba 751 que EEUU ganaba la confederaciones y en la final fue ganando 0-2  .


----------



## JAGGER (27 Nov 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> no me extranya. con lo atentos que fueron los alemanes con los judíos



Los norafricanos tampoco lo fueron. Y van a peor.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> no me extranya. con lo atentos que fueron los alemanes con los judíos



LOL


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La Lara esa quien es?



Una que está por su valía. Tenía que haber ido Carola, la de los deportes del notisiero matinal


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Nov 2022)

Alemania sale con miedito quitando al 9 para poner musculo en medio campo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Nov 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> no me extranya. con lo atentos que fueron los alemanes con los judíos



Si. pero exactamente con los judios pobres, desgraciados campesinos polacos y ucranianos. Pocos judios banqueros y traficantes de joyas se cepillaron los nancys.

Asi que el conforero Jagger como es un clasista y racista de tomo y lomo, prefiere antes a un aleman pudiente que a los pobretones españoles.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Los norafricanos tampoco lo fueron. Y van a peor.



Pero que dices, gilipollas, si tendrás apellidos españoles.

Tira al subforo de la guerra con chusky y asakopako, petardo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Mariano24 (27 Nov 2022)

Argentina no es ninguna potencia.

Tiene números muy pobres en mundiales. 

Alemania si que es una potencia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Puyol retransmite el partidopero estos que van en pack????


----------



## Mariano24 (27 Nov 2022)

Alemania desde Italia 90 ha jugado 5 semifinales. 

Argentina sólo 1.


----------



## Mariano24 (27 Nov 2022)

Argentina llegó a la final del mundial de Brasil con resultados muy pobres.

Para ganar un mundial hace falta tener una buena generación de futbolistas + suerte o ser Brasil o Alemania que son las verdaderas potencias futbolísticas.


----------



## Mariano24 (27 Nov 2022)

Los argentinos que nos hablen de rugby si quieren.

De futbol solo si es de violencia y pasión si quieren. 

Números muy pobres pero han ganado 15 copas América wow


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Alemania desde Italia 90 ha jugado 5 semifinales.
> 
> Argentina sólo 1.



Y ya han pasado 32 años.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues no entiendo que al único que saque sea a Azpilicueta



Carajal contra musiala puede ser un cristo... y Jordi alba otro tanto.

Y busquets contra gundogan kimmich y goretzka mae mía...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Los argentinos que nos hablen de rugby si quieren.
> 
> De futbol solo si es de violencia y pasión si quieren.
> 
> Números muy pobres pero han ganado 15 copas América wow



a mi me gusta Argentina, me refiero a cuando jugamos con Argentina por ejemplo en baloncesto, me gusta porque se les ve tan animosos ... pese a que siempre pierden


----------



## Walter Sobchak (27 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Como Alemania vuelva a perder hoy y luego gane el Mundial me descojono.
> 
> Por cierto, EEUU en la confederaciones de entre los torfeos de España 2008-2010-2012 nos eliminó en semis tras pasar el grupo con 2 derrotas.



Y en la final se puso 2-0 contra Brasil, aunque al final la cagaron.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

el farsa de luisenrique está calentando con cara de tostada. 

que se refresquen un poco los caretos ya porque hoy no jubamos contra tostarrica.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

Bueno, los señores al sofá y las señoras a fregar que empiesa er furbollllllll


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Repito, en las próximas dos horas, Alemania, la potencia mañaca bávara, se va a follar a los camareros españoles por, por lo menos una diferencia de dos goles. Personalmente, apuesto por un 3 a 1 para los de Argumosa.


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Bueno, los señores al sofá y las señoras a fregar que empiesa er furbollllllll



Yo he terminado mi labor. Despachocueva limpia.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Repito, en las próximas dos horas, Alemania, la potencia mañaca bávara, se va a follar a los camareros españoles por, por lo menos una diferencia de dos goles. Personalmente, apuesto por un 3 a 1 para los de Argumosa.



No hay ni dos bávaros en el campo Hulio


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Nov 2022)

Me sobra Busquets, creo que se los alemanes se lo van a comer con patatas y en la transicion defensiva haremos aguas.

Una cosa es una Costa Rica que nos tenia miedo y otra una Alemania que tiene que salir a ganar.


----------



## JAGGER (27 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Si. pero exactamente con los judios pobres, desgraciados campesinos polacos y ucranianos. Pocos judios banqueros y traficantes de joyas se cepillaron los nancys.
> 
> Asi que el conforero Jagger como es un clasista y racista de tomo y lomo, prefiere antes a un aleman pudiente que a los pobretones españoles.



No va por ahí. Ha sido horrible como forean contra Argentina aquí. Siempre.
Lo siento, mi familia es ciudadana alemana, yo también lo soy pero nunca quise sacar el pasaporte. 

Vamos Alemania, aplasta a esos marrónidos!


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No va por ahí. Ha sido horrible como forean contra Argentina aquí. Siempre.
> Lo siento, mi familia es ciudadana alemana, yo también lo soy pero nunca quise sacar el pasaporte.
> 
> Vamos Alemania, aplasta a esos marrónidos!



¿Dónde has dejado a Jesusito?


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Nov 2022)

Los jeiters podéis comerme los huevazos hispanos y el rabo gordo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No va por ahí. Ha sido horrible como forean contra Argentina aquí. Siempre.
> Lo siento, mi familia es ciudadana alemana, yo también lo soy pero nunca quise sacar el pasaporte.
> 
> Vamos Alemania, aplasta a esos marrónidos!



Aqui foreamos contra todes, hamijo. Incluida la Seleccion española.

Tendria que saberlo.


----------



## ¿Qué? (27 Nov 2022)

¿Donde lo puedo ver piratilla?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Nov 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> ¿Donde lo puedo ver piratilla?



Lo echan gratis en la web de la 1, melon.


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

¿Y todo el pifostio que tienen montado sobre el césped es eso normal de otros partidos?


----------



## Euron G. (27 Nov 2022)

Croacia se pagaba @2.1 

Espero que os estéis sacando buenas perras!


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No va por ahí. Ha sido horrible como forean contra Argentina aquí. Siempre.
> Lo siento, mi familia es ciudadana alemana, yo también lo soy pero nunca quise sacar el pasaporte.
> 
> Vamos Alemania, aplasta a esos marrónidos!



Estos españoles se detestan entre ellos. No esperes que tengan buena consideración de nosotros, aparte, bastantes cosas que dicen son reales aunque joda.


----------



## Glebadepus (27 Nov 2022)

Empieza el partidazo. 

Vamos España


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

DEP


----------



## noc555 (27 Nov 2022)

Esp 4-Dutch 1


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

Ponen a un Holandés arbitrando un España Alemania??    

MANGAZO


----------



## Hermericus (27 Nov 2022)

Alemania esta kaputt. 3 negros y un turco.

España y Argentina , los unicos todo blancos, creo


----------



## ¿Qué? (27 Nov 2022)

tendremos hoy tiki taka?


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (27 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> España y Argentina , los unicos todo blancos



Croacia, Serbia, Polonia son 100% blancas


----------



## Espartano27 (27 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Alemania esta kaputt. 3 negros y un turco.
> 
> España y Argentina , los unicos todo blancos, creo


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Otra vez jugando completamente de rojo. Pero esta mierda que es?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

Hay que mover más rápido.


----------



## ¿Qué? (27 Nov 2022)

¿En cual se escucha mejor?
Radioestadio?
Carrusel deportivo?
El Chiringuito?


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Nov 2022)

Mejor España,lo leíste aquí primero


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Nov 2022)

Los de TVE no se da cuenta que tienes un moro gritando al lado?


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Los de TVE no se da cuenta que tienes un moro gritando al lado?



Pero va con nosotros. Puede ser el campechano de incógnito.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

Han secado a Busquets. No salimos. Tiene que bajar Gsbi a por el balon.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Al palo


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Con un empate se clasifican los dos prácticamente porque la última jornada serían partidos más fáciles para ambos.


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

Alemania en modo Costa Rica


----------



## Th89 (27 Nov 2022)

Oír a Rivero me da cáncer de oído.

Que malo es narrando, por el amor de Dios.


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

Casí de Olmo, muy bien Neuer. Muy estática la defensa germana.
Mejor España.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Al niñato le van a acabar zurrando, ya ha empujao a uno.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Nov 2022)

Que zambombazo de Olmo,como si hubiera coceado un caballo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Vamos joder!!!!


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Ya podríamos ir 1-0.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Qué potra tiene el porterito ese


----------



## Espartano27 (27 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Otra vez jugando completamente de rojo. Pero esta mierda que es?



Ya lo puse en este hilo, ahora no hay excusa Alemania está jugando todo de blanco






La equipacion de españa parece un anuncio de compresas


De toda la puta vida pantalón azul y medias negras, con la bandera en el dobladillo




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Smurf (27 Nov 2022)

Vaya burreo les estamos pegando a los nazis.


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

El problema es que juegan culerdos contra alemanes del B. Munich, y ya se sabe lo que pasa en ese caso. Es la duda que tengo.


----------



## Descuernacabras (27 Nov 2022)

¿Pero qué c0ño ha hecho Gavi?  

Si le llega a cazar por detrás es roja clara. Parece un potrillo.


----------



## berber (27 Nov 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Al niñato le van a acabar zurrando, ya ha empujao a uno.



Tiene un par de cojones, las corre todas y brega con todos. El riesgo es de que se cansen se ti y vayan a quebrarte. Si él lo asume yo le aplaudo. Y tu recurso es llamarle niñato? Buena maricona debes ser


----------



## Smurf (27 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Ya lo puse en este hilo, ahora no hay excusa Alemania está jugando todo de blanco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dijo Luisenrique es que es su decisión que quiere que juguemos siempre todo de rojo mientras nadie se oponga porque España es la Roja.

Vamos, lo de siempre, que es un traidor comunista separatista casado con una puta catalana asqueroso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Igualito que tosta rica


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

A ver un empatito tampoco está mal

Que arriesguen ellos


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (27 Nov 2022)

Busquets es más lento que yo


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

75% de posesió


----------



## das kind (27 Nov 2022)

¿Qué cojones pintan los laterales presionando tan arriba? Casi nos la lían, joder.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Qué floja veo a Alemania. Y cobarde. Ni que estuvieran jugando contra Francia, Argentina o Brasil.


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Nov 2022)

España defendiendo con muchas piernas.


----------



## Espartano27 (27 Nov 2022)

La camiseta de Alemania de las más feas que ha llevado, siempre han sido las más bonitas


----------



## Descuernacabras (27 Nov 2022)

Qué malo es Rivero narrando partidos. Se oye más a otro de fondo que a él.


----------



## Sr Julian (27 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Lo echan gratis en la web de la 1, melon.



Pero no quiero darle audiencia al sseparatista del Roures.


----------



## petro6 (27 Nov 2022)

Ferrán Torres es horroroso, vaya pufo les ha colao el Guardrogas..jajja


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Qué floja veo a Alemania. Y cobarde. Ni que estuvieran jugando contra Francia, Argentina o Brasil.



Cobarde? No estamos viendo el mismo partido,están haciendo un derroche físico desde el principio y tirando rápido hacia arriba en cuanto pueden...


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> La camiseta de Alemania de las más feas que ha llevado, siempre han sido las más bonitas



Sigo sin entender porqué España no viste con su pantalón azul.


----------



## Hermericus (27 Nov 2022)

Pues a mi no me gusta el unifirme rojo.

Pantalon azul de toda la vida manda


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Dijo Luisenrique es que es su decisión que quiere que juguemos siempre todo de rojo mientras nadie se oponga porque España es la Roja.
> 
> Vamos, lo de siempre, que es un traidor comunista separatista casado con una puta catalana asqueroso.



La roja es Chile. Siempre lo fue. ¿Quién cojones empezó a llamarle "La roja" a España? ¿Cuándo? Siempre fuimos España. Supongo que "La roja" se usa para evitar decir España.

Pantalón azul MANDA.


----------



## petro6 (27 Nov 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> Qué malo es Rivero narrando partidos. Se oye más a otro de fondo que a él.



Doña Rogelia Rivero...lo más Paco de la parrilla. Huele ya a naftalina.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

El puto rudiguer es un armatroste, a mi me daría miedo acercarme


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> La roja es Chile. Siempre lo fue. ¿Quién cojones empezó a llamarle "La roja" a España? ¿Cuándo? Siempre fuimos España. Supongo que "La roja" se usa para evitar decir España.
> 
> Pantalón azul MANDA.



Los satánicos masones de Cuatro, fue en el Mundial de 2006.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Cobarde? No estamos viendo el mismo partido,están haciendo un derroche físico desde el principio y tirando rápido hacia arriba en cuanto pueden...



Que es un troll joder


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Luis Enrique parece un moro.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No va por ahí. Ha sido horrible como forean contra Argentina aquí. Siempre.
> Lo siento, mi familia es ciudadana alemana, yo también lo soy pero nunca quise sacar el pasaporte.
> 
> Vamos Alemania, aplasta a esos marrónidos!



Marrónidos dice.


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Nov 2022)

La banda izquierda alemana no se entera


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Con traje y playeras olé tus huevos entrenador


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Nov 2022)

Ferran y Asensio no se van ni de su abuela. Y con la presion al hombre que hacen los alemanes, la unica manera de irse es en jugada individual.

Creo que seria un buen partido para Yeremi Pino.


----------



## Chichimango (27 Nov 2022)

Vaya campo de minas en el centro del campo, madre mía, como presionan todos.


----------



## Hermericus (27 Nov 2022)

Pues hace 100 años ya era la furia roja de Amberes.


----------



## Smurf (27 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> La roja es Chile. Siempre lo fue. ¿Quién cojones empezó a llamarle "La roja" a España? ¿Cuándo? Siempre fuimos España. Supongo que "La roja" se usa para evitar decir España.
> 
> Pantalón azul MANDA.



Los rojazos de la cadena Cuatro cuando retransmitieron el Mundial 2010. Manu Carroña y compañía. Se pasaban el día diciendo PO-DE-MOS! y la Roja.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

Como odio la presión adelantada...


----------



## Hermericus (27 Nov 2022)

Ya controla el partido Alemania


----------



## Espartano27 (27 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Sigo sin entender porqué España no viste con su pantalón azul.



Parece, Bélgica o china












España debería jugar con esta equipacion, pantalón azul oscuro, medias negras


----------



## Austerlitz (27 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> La roja es Chile. Siempre lo fue. ¿Quién cojones empezó a llamarle "La roja" a España? ¿Cuándo? Siempre fuimos España. Supongo que "La roja" se usa para evitar decir España.
> 
> Pantalón azul MANDA.



Toda la vida ha sido La Furia (algunos comentaristas argentinos la siguen llamando así), pero supongo que eso era demasiado franquista y es más cool La Roja, así que todo rojo, "soy tu menstruación"


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Cobarde? No estamos viendo el mismo partido,están haciendo un derroche físico desde el principio y tirando rápido hacia arriba en cuanto pueden...



No son Costa Rica, efectivamente, pero tampoco pueden jugar a ese ritmo todo el partido.

De hecho, me huelo bizcocheo, no vamos a hacernos pupita y tal, España con 7 puntos pasa primera matemáticamente y con 5 casi que también.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Ya controla el partido Alemania



No controla el partido, se ha igualado.

Derrotistas al paredón.


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Aprieta España, flojita Alemania por ahora.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy jordi alba


----------



## petro6 (27 Nov 2022)

El yernísimo es muuuuuu malo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Marrónidos dice.



Y eso lo dice un puto judío argensimio


----------



## Hermericus (27 Nov 2022)

Que paquete el yernisimo.


----------



## Chichimango (27 Nov 2022)

Qué pedazo de central es Rudiger.


----------



## Smurf (27 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Sigo sin entender porqué España no viste con su pantalón azul.



Porque lo decide Luis Enrique ostias, que lo dijo cuando se lo preguntaron, que es su decisión y que le gusta más todo de rojo porque es escoria comunista antiespañola.


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

La cagada de Unai ronda el partido...


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Nov 2022)

Siento decirlo por el equipo en el que juega,pero ahí el que destaca técnicamente es Pedri,ahora mismo es un mini Iniesta y no sé si le queda mucho para ser uno completo...


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

A ver cuándo pasa de moda la manía de tener que llegar a toques cortos hasta el punto de penalty. El tiki-taka mató el fútbol. Es fútbol de nenas.

Dadme carreras, cabezazos, testosterona, y no esta basura que parece balonmano. Es un estilo repugnante. Espero que Alemania nos meta 4 solo por esto.


----------



## Th89 (27 Nov 2022)

Estás que al Ferran le han convocado por su nivel futbolístico y no por ser el yerno


----------



## ¿Qué? (27 Nov 2022)

tengo un mal presentimiento amigos.
Esto no pinta bien.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Nov 2022)

Quiero goles ya 

Señor, calienta que sales


----------



## petro6 (27 Nov 2022)

El Pedri contra equipos potentes físicamente parece una de la selección femenina.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> La cagada de Unai ronda el partido...



Parecer adivino jojojo


----------



## petro6 (27 Nov 2022)

Julai Simón es otro bulto sospechoso debajo de los tres palos.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Al árbitro le llegó el jamón, parece.


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Tiene que estar gozando Luis Enrique con su brillante idea de incluir a Carvajal en el 11.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

berber dijo:


> Tiene un par de cojones, las corre todas y brega con todos. El riesgo es de que se cansen se ti y vayan a quebrarte. Si él lo asume yo le aplaudo. Y tu recurso es llamarle niñato? Buena maricona debes ser



¿Pero a que has sabido a quién me refería? 
No puedes estar empujando a destiempo, hay que tener templanza cuando se viste la roja.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

joder el unai vaya despeje...


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

la presión de Alemañia en la salida del balón y el medio del campo está arrugando al farsa de Luisenrique. Alemañia tampoco ha tenido mucha profundidac, eso si, pero va acercándose poco a poco.

dos disparos desde fuera del área y Alimañia empieza a tener la porteria del farsa de Luisenrique en el punto de mira.

Cuidadito, cuidadito


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Nov 2022)

Qué ha merendado unai?

Porque le ha sentado fatal


----------



## Antiglobalismo (27 Nov 2022)

Joder ya estamos con las dejadas.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Esto no es tostarrica


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Nov 2022)

Mecaguendiox, todos con la mano levantada pidiendo fuera de juego y el aleman disparando a placer.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Los rojazos de la cadena Cuatro cuando retransmitieron el Mundial 2010. Manu Carroña y compañía. Se pasaban el día diciendo PO-DE-MOS! y la Roja.



Dicen por aquí que en 2006 ya le llamaban "La roja" en Cuatro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Por favor que alguien quite a Ferrán joder


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Ay Ferran que no sabes regatear ni fintar


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Y Unai le pasa el balón a Gnabry.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Jajajaja... El yernooooo.... Jaajaja


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Nov 2022)

Cagada de Ferran 

Da igual cuando leas esto


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

FERRÁN HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

Neuer y Unai compiten por la primera cagada.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

FErran lento, inutil, una mierda...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (27 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Los rojazos de la cadena Cuatro cuando retransmitieron el Mundial 2010. Manu Carroña y compañía. Se pasaban el día diciendo PO-DE-MOS! y la Roja.



Que puto asco eso de la roja, la rojilla y todas esas subnormalidades.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Que malo es el yerno joder


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Nov 2022)

Ferran ha hecho bueno a Cardeñosa


----------



## petro6 (27 Nov 2022)

Frenán Porras, el Van Basten de levante.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

Nuestra banda derecha es una mierda...


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Qué ha merendado unai?
> 
> Porque le ha sentado fatal



Hasta que no se meta una dentro no para de cagarla


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> la presión de Alemañia en la salida del balón y el medio del campo está arrugando al farsa de Luisenrique. Alemañia tampoco ha tenido mucha profundidac, eso si, pero va acercándose poco a poco.
> 
> dos disparos desde fuera del área y Alimañia empieza a tener la porteria del farsa de Luisenrique en el punto de mira.
> 
> Cuidadito, cuidadito



Los del atleti debéis flipar cuando veis un partido que no duerme hasta a las musarañas.


----------



## Th89 (27 Nov 2022)

Mierda de retransmisión de la 1, se oye a un follacabras de fondo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Nov 2022)

Que unai lleve los colores de Alemania ya es sospechoso

Las locuras que está haciendo, atufan


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

muchas pérdidas de balón de los pedris


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Se hinchan de balón. Que pasen antes.


----------



## JAGGER (27 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Y eso lo dice un puto judío argensimio



Hay muchos norafricanos aquí.


Esto es el fútbol europeo?

Por suerte mañana juega el scratch.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Nov 2022)

Que malo es ferran


----------



## Descuernacabras (27 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por favor que alguien quite a Ferrán joder



No se puede. Es el yerno del hijo de Amunike.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hay muchos norafricanos aquí.
> 
> 
> Esto es el fútbol europeo?
> ...



Mira los moronegros de Alemania. Judío argensimio de mierda.


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Esto es un empate BRVTAL


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Nov 2022)

Cuánto ha pagado floren por el negro kartoffel


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Madre del jamon hermoso no saben ni sacar el balon de un patadón


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Gran tiro de rudiger


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

El negro ese, el 2, está comprado por Luis Enrique.


----------



## Hermericus (27 Nov 2022)

la media no esta funcionando

Pedri, mal


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Nov 2022)

España ni sale del medio campo y el ritmo de juego es - 10


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hay muchos norafricanos aquí.
> 
> 
> Esto es el fútbol europeo?
> ...



no veo a ningún norafricano, hay un turco en alemania y el resto negros.


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Qué presión nos hacen. Qué jodíos.


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

No me gusta lo que veo, se ha perdido el balón, y nadie da el patadón cuando hay que darlo.


----------



## Chichimango (27 Nov 2022)

España ha empezado bien pero luego se ha ido igualando la cosa. Físicamente los boches son otra liga, nada que ver con Costa Rica.


----------



## FeiJiao (27 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Parece, Bélgica o china
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el juego de ayer contra Argentina. Memo Ochoa, el portero mexicano portaba los colores clasicos de España


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (27 Nov 2022)

XD


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Joder el Ferran


----------



## Antiglobalismo (27 Nov 2022)

Que paqueton el Ferrán de los cojones.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

La virgen Ferran...


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Ferrán hijodeputa


----------



## petro6 (27 Nov 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAJA hijo d eputaaaa no falles eso


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

JAJAJAJA... EL YERNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## Harald (27 Nov 2022)

Ferrán HDLGP


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Nov 2022)

Joder el yernísimo, menudo inútil 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Nov 2022)

Ferran la mete? Jajaja


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

Ferran puta mierda


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

Joder el ausencio..


----------



## Hermericus (27 Nov 2022)

Paquetisimo yerno

Solo marca de penalty


----------



## Descuernacabras (27 Nov 2022)

Jajajaja la madre que parió al yernoooooooo jajaja qué malo es la virgennnnnn


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

La puta que le parió


----------



## JAGGER (27 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Mira los moronegros de Alemania. Judío argensimio de mierda.



Al menos no son una panda de gays jugando a la pelotita.


----------



## Th89 (27 Nov 2022)

Fumiguen al yerno del hijo de Amunike.


----------



## artemis (27 Nov 2022)

Que asco me da el yerno


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

qjajaja ferrán mvp


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

El hermano cobriso erró el gol.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Nov 2022)

Llamadme loco, pero que entre Morata por Ferran.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Me cago en el puto ferran que inutil es


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Nov 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> tengo un mal presentimiento amigos.
> Esto no pinta bien.



Morata, calienta que sales


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

El Ferrán fallando lo infallable. solo tenía que empujar.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

¿Quién coño son estos jugadores? ¿En qué equipos juegan? No me suena ni uno. Bueno, Busquets. El resto no sé qué pintan en un Mundial.


----------



## Sr Julian (27 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> JAJAJAJA... EL YERNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....



Cuanta violencia pulítica, el Ferrán ha llegado donte está sólo por sus méritos, no por follarse a nadie.


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Hostias Ferrán, pedazo de inútil.


----------



## pippinodicapri (27 Nov 2022)

Ferrán está muy empanao, no?


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

Lento Ferrán


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

De España TODAS las aproximaciones se generaron por la izquierda. Todas. El lateral germano de ese costado hace agua.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

Joder el ferran que lento, me caguen to


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Otro más. 
Fallán no mete.


----------



## artemis (27 Nov 2022)

@Pericoburbujista prefieres al yerno o a Morata?


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> De España TODAS las aproximaciones se generaron por la izquierda. Todas. El lateral germano de ese costado hace agua.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505G mediante Tapatalk



Es que Olmo es bueno, chiquitin


----------



## Smurf (27 Nov 2022)

Ferrán juega porque sale con la hija de Amunike?


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

¿Quién ha hecho esos 2 pases a la espalda de los alemanes tan buenos?


----------



## JAGGER (27 Nov 2022)

1er corner del partido a los 35 minutos.

Partidazo, jajajaja.


----------



## Th89 (27 Nov 2022)

Morrata al lado del yerno es Van Basten.

Estamos apañados


----------



## Descuernacabras (27 Nov 2022)

¿Me lo parece solo a mí o el yernísimo es más lento que el caballo del malo?


----------



## jlf73 (27 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Ferrán juega porque sale con la hija de Amunike?



La hija no, la nieta


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Le ha sacado una amarilla. Bien Fallán Ferrán.


----------



## artemis (27 Nov 2022)

Si Adolfo levantará la cabeza que diría de los morenos que juegan en Alemania?


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

Gavi como pollo dando vueltas en círculo


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

Me gusta este partido porque hay choque y no hay un árbitro maricón como en España tocando el pito cada vez que alguien se roza.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Nov 2022)

Ferran haciendo historia 

Ha hecho la cagada de cardeñosa y la de salinas en el mismo partido


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

artemis dijo:


> @Pericoburbujista prefieres al yerno o a Morata?



Prefiero jugar con diez... Quito al yerno y punto... El Morralla que anime desde el banquillo...


----------



## berber (27 Nov 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> ¿Me lo parece solo a mí o el yernísimo es más lento que el caballo del malo?



Y la momia. Tener estos dos en la selección es un lastre que no nos da para ser campeones. Con un villa y Xabi Alonso levantamos la segunda


----------



## Hermericus (27 Nov 2022)

Los 4 mejores delanteros de España no estan.


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> De España TODAS las aproximaciones se generaron por la izquierda. Todas. El lateral germano de ese costado hace agua.



Es que nadie cubre a Alba cuando sube, ni báscula el centro de campo alemán.
Por el contrario los alemanes pueden ganar la espalda de Alba en un contragolpe.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> ¿Me lo parece solo a mí o el yernísimo es más lento que el caballo del malo?



Está empanao como dicen más arriba

La desgracia es que en la mejor ocasión él era el mejor colocado...si es otro la mete pero este no está fino hoy claramente


----------



## JAGGER (27 Nov 2022)

Goal nazi


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

venga, pos na,

taluec


----------



## petro6 (27 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOL Jódete Luis Enrique hijo d eputaaaa


----------



## Hermericus (27 Nov 2022)

La jodimos


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

Me cago en el negro de mierda y en la defensa de mierda.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (27 Nov 2022)

Ha marcado un "aleman".

Se lo han quitado. Oh.


----------



## Glebadepus (27 Nov 2022)

Putos kartofen


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

pffff


----------



## Nomeimporta (27 Nov 2022)

Gol de Mamadú trisomico


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

Como lo perdieron!
Igual no vale


----------



## JAGGER (27 Nov 2022)

No vale.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

Rudiger remata de cabeza sentado en el sespet...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Vaya por Diox....


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

Se ve la mala defensa de España, y no tener centrales de verdad, bendito VAR.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Nov 2022)

Alguien ha visto a pedri?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

FUERA DE JUEGO JÓDETE NEGRO A LA PUTA JUNGLA A COMER PALOMAS


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Era fuera de juego claro por un metro


----------



## Th89 (27 Nov 2022)

Jajaja pues se nos ha aparecido la virgen.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (27 Nov 2022)

Anularon el gol del negro


----------



## petro6 (27 Nov 2022)

Anulado. Joder, vaya defensa..jojojo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (27 Nov 2022)

Que penosos los comentaristas.

Cuanto pagamos por esto?


----------



## Descuernacabras (27 Nov 2022)

Fuera de juego. Menos mal.


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

VIVA EL VAR


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Nov 2022)

Buena librada


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

A balón parado nos van a vacunar


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Mieeeeeerda.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Anulado. Joder, vaya defensa..jojojo



Sí, sí, lo dejaron solísimo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Nos hemos salvado pero la defensa hace aguas


----------



## Smurf (27 Nov 2022)

Increíble cantidad de goles anulados. Se ve que hemos estado toda la vida tragando estafas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

los Gabis y Pedris ya tienen que ir a dormir, que es tarde


----------



## Ancient Warrior (27 Nov 2022)

Vamos joder


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Uffffffff.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

joooooooooooder el carvajal


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

El musiala este para el madrit ya ya ya


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (27 Nov 2022)

En la época anterior al VAR este gol lo daban por bueno y a llorar


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Os dije que el negro estaba comprado.


----------



## Djokovic (27 Nov 2022)

Hay que prohibir el fuera de juego, es una regla absurda que beneficia a los equipos conservadores
Ha sido un golazo , el VAR no deberia existir ,ahora el fútbol ya no tiene emocion tampoco
Este es el primer partido que veo del mundial y ya huele a fraude .


----------



## petro6 (27 Nov 2022)

Y los farsantes esperan ganar algo en Europa con dos alfeñiques cómo el Gavi y el Piedri..


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Pedri y Gavi desaparecidos


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Hay que prohibir el fuera de juego, es una regla absurda que beneficia a los equipos conservadores
> Ha sido un golazo , el VAR no deberia existir ,ahora el fútbol ya no tiene emocion tampoco


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> En la época anterior al VAR este gol lo daban por bueno y a llorar



El linier lo tiene que ver porque está bastante claro

Otra cosa es que se haga el orejas claro


----------



## petro6 (27 Nov 2022)

Busquets está ya para recoger colillas del suelo.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (27 Nov 2022)

Hay que sacar a los Negrocs


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Pero y estos comentaristas de mierda?


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Asensio está jugando?


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

Ausencio muy útil 
jajaja


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

Joder Unai, parece un jugador de voley


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

qué desastre


----------



## Antiparticula (27 Nov 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Hay que prohibir el fuera de juego, es una regla absurda que beneficia a los equipos conservadores
> Ha sido un golazo , el VAR no deberia existir ,ahora el fútbol ya no tiene emocion tampoco
> Este es el primer partido que veo del mundial y ya huele a fraude .



Entonces no sería futbol


----------



## el ruinas II (27 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Pero y estos comentaristas de mierda?



todos los comentaristas son de mierda


----------



## Descuernacabras (27 Nov 2022)

Qué bien Pedri, perdiendo balón tras balón. Qué pedazo de jugador.  

Algunos incluso le llaman "crack". Supongo que se referirán a la droga.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Ahi con los muñequitos se ve todavía más claro el fuera de juego


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> todos los comentaristas son de mierda



Unos más que otros por lo visto


----------



## brickworld (27 Nov 2022)

Joder hasta el VAR le salva el culo a lucho... Que asco de tío y dirá que todo estaba planeado


----------



## Chichimango (27 Nov 2022)

A Rivero le da igual un negro que otro, para él son todos Gnabry y ya está.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

Gavi tiene más cojones que un verraco ibérico.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (27 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Pero y estos comentaristas de mierda?



Funcionarios...porque el mends gafotas lleva mil años y cada vez lo hace peor. Funcionan al contrario de lo que se podría esperar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

lo mejor de la primera parte es que ya se ha terminado


----------



## Djokovic (27 Nov 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Entonces no sería futbol



Ya no es fútbol, el VAR lo ha destruido todo 
Si es un fuera de juego por centimetros , el linier en caso de duda no lo da y el gol entra al marcador .


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Eso no debería ser fuera de juego. Han puesto un monigote de dibujito y apenas le saca 1/4 de cuerpo.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Busquets tampoco la está oliendo.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

Que quite al ferran y ponga a su hija, que seguro es mas rapida...


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Ya no es fútbol, el VAR lo ha destruido todo
> Si es un fuera de juego por centimetros , el linier en caso de duda no lo da y el gol entra al marcador .



Es una mierda. 
Dependiendo de cúando tomes el tiempo, es cuestión de décimas de segundo.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Pero y estos comentaristas de mierda?



El funcionario de Rivero


----------



## frenlib (27 Nov 2022)

No sé contra quien juega Alemania, parece un equipo de África pero ¿cuál será?


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

¿No había una mano antes del último cornner?


----------



## Scout.308 (27 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> los Gabis y Pedris ya tienen que ir a dormir, que es tarde



No os queda nada por sufrir a LAS MANDRILONAS PIPERAS ANTIESPAÑOLAS


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> A Rivero le da igual un negro que otro, para él son todos Gnabry y ya está.



Hasta los blancos. Tantos años y no ha aprendido nada


----------



## Descuernacabras (27 Nov 2022)

No Tosta Rica, no party.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Busquets tampoco la está oliendo.



Ni Pedri...ni Asensio, ni Ferrán

De salida debería cambiar jugadores pero vete a saber lo que hará


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Bueno bueno, que tenemos aquí...esto no son los de tosta rica....


----------



## TNTcl (27 Nov 2022)

Apenas he visto 20 min., tan mal está jugando ??.


----------



## JAGGER (27 Nov 2022)

No tienen jugadores de sexo masculino en España?


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Debería salir Nico, 

el lateral ese es un guarro, a poco que lo encare le saca tarjeta.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Muy igualado. A ratos, la verdad.

Lo esperado, dos equipos muy buenos que podrían estar jugando este partido en Cuartos de final o Semifinales.

No veo que marcar el 1-0 sea garantía de nada para ninguno de los dos.


----------



## Nomeimporta (27 Nov 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Apenas he visto 20 min., tan mal está jugando ??.



No


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Alemania jugando mejor que contra Japón.


----------



## JAGGER (27 Nov 2022)

Son todos putos. Jajajaja juegan a la pelotita de papel maché.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> No os queda nada por sufrir a LAS MANDRILONAS PIPERAS ANTIESPAÑOLAS



El hilo está lleno de escoria derrotista cuando España no ha sido peor que Alemania.


----------



## Abrojo (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Son todos putos. Jajajaja juegan a la pelotita de papel maché.



Vete al ignore ya, puto payaso


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Alemania jugando a la contra y a balones largos,

le teme jugar a España.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

en el descanso propaganda del régimen


----------



## Patoso (27 Nov 2022)

Ahora te meten el Charodiario por si cuela....


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Ya no es fútbol, el VAR lo ha destruido todo
> Si es un fuera de juego por centimetros , el linier en caso de duda no lo da y el gol entra al marcador .



El gol de Rudiger, antes de la era del VAR, lo covalidaban.


----------



## das kind (27 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Ferran y Asensio no se van ni de su abuela. Y con la presion al hombre que hacen los alemanes, la unica manera de irse es en jugada individual.
> 
> Creo que seria un buen partido para Yeremi Pino.



Nico Güilians.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> El hilo está lleno de escoria derrotista cuando España no ha sido peor que Alemania.



Pues no, la verdad. De hecho Alemania las dos ocasiones que ha tenido han sido porque eran fuera de juego.

Sigo viéndolo 60-40 para España.


----------



## Glebadepus (27 Nov 2022)

Aprovecho que estamos en la media parte para recordaros que sigo buscando novia.


----------



## JAGGER (27 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Vete al ignore ya, puto payaso



Jajajaja, pongan hombres a jugar.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Son todos putos. Jajajaja juegan a la pelotita de papel maché.



Al menos lo parecen. Me da vergüenza que representen a mi país. De gente con pelo en pecho como Camacho hemos pasado a esta basura de niños rata que no conocen ni en segunda división. Ojalá Alemania les meta cuatro.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

Primera mitad muy táctica, por decir algo, tenemos más posesión pero da la impresión de que ellos dan más miedo y crean más peligro cuando se aproximan al área, son más veloces y nosotros somos algo más previsibles por el momento y les damos todo el tiempo del mundo para organizarse atrás. Nada de esto es sorprendente, claro, veremos qué variantes hay en la segunda parte.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (27 Nov 2022)

Como España no mejore, veo a Alemania marcando 3 goles en la segunda parte.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Busquets está ya para recoger colillas del suelo.



Para que vamos a llevar a Canales teniendo al jubilado busquets y al transportista metido a futbolista koke

Olé el hijo de Amunike


----------



## el ruinas II (27 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> A Rivero le da igual un negro que otro, para él son todos Gnabry y ya está.



rivero aun esta haciendo la digestion


----------



## Chichimango (27 Nov 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Apenas he visto 20 min., tan mal está jugando ??.



Es un partido peleadísimo, algunos se pensaban que también íbamos a bailar a Alemania y como que no. Hemos tenido 2-3 buenas ocasiones y ellos otras tantas.


----------



## Hermericus (27 Nov 2022)

Hay que sacar a Borja. Aspas y Brais

Oh, wait....


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> en el descanso propaganda del régimen



Hombre cuando coño quieres que lo haga? 

Por una vez estará teniendo más audiencia que telecirco.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ni Pedri...ni Asensio, ni Ferrán
> 
> De salida debería cambiar jugadores pero vete a saber lo que hará



Yo creo que Alemania sabe como jugarle a España, han metido 5 centrocampistas.


----------



## JAGGER (27 Nov 2022)

Ahora en serio, espero que el 2do tiempo sea otro partido.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Nov 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Como España no mejore, veo a Alemania marcando 3 goles en la segunda parte.



Ves o deseas?


----------



## Stalkeador (27 Nov 2022)

Nos hacen MUCHO daño cuando presionan arriba.

No entiendo esa puta manía de tener que sacar por cojones el balón jugado desde tan atrás, haciendo participe al portero rodeado de rivales. ¡Es una locura!

!Patadon y fuera, joder!  Y luego de mitad para arriba todo el _tikitaka _que quieras.


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Como España no mejore, veo a Alemania marcando 3 goles en la segunda parte.



Hat-trick de Companys


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Como España no mejore, veo a Alemania marcando 3 goles en la segunda parte.



Ni en pedo. España ha sido mejor, por el lado izquierdo con Olmo puede hacerle mucho daño.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Nov 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Como España no mejore, veo a Alemania marcando 3 goles en la segunda parte.



Si Alemania gana 3-0...pues se empata el ultimo dia con japon y no solo se clasifica España, sino que se evita Brasil hasta la final


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Alemania jugando a la contra y a balones largos,
> 
> le teme jugar a España.



Teme goleada

Hacen bien ¿eh? además mejor un puntito que nada


----------



## ¿Qué? (27 Nov 2022)

siempre igual, nos puede la presión. En cuanto nos ponen la marca de favoritos nos arrugamos.
Esto esta sentenciadisimo


----------



## pippinodicapri (27 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Alguien ha visto a pedri?



Se ha ido con Busquets a una tetería por el centro de Doha.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> Nos hacen MUCHO daño cuando presionan arriba.
> 
> No entiendo esa puta manía de tener que sacar por cojones el balón jugado desde tan atrás, haciendo participe al portero rodeado de rivales. ¡Es una locura!
> 
> !Patadon y fuera, joder!  Y luego de mitad para arriba todo el _tikitaka _que quieras.



Y más entradas a la altura de la rodilla, leñe.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (27 Nov 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Como España no mejore, veo a Alemania marcando 3 goles en la segunda parte.



¿ En qué portería?


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

Cuándo va a salir Koke pa sostener el medio del campo y Morata para tener alguna referencia en ataque? Y Llorente?

Están confitaos o k pasa?

Luisenrique, tu farsa aburre!


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Si esta Alemania fuera la de Hitler, ¿con quién iríais?


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

El partido está igualado,

las dos selecciones con mucha cautela,

España tocando sin arriesgar,
Alemania sacando en largo,

joder, que es Alemania, no es Costa Rica.


----------



## Descuernacabras (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ni Pedri...ni Asensio, ni Ferrán
> 
> De salida debería cambiar jugadores pero vete a saber lo que hará



Para empezar, poner un delantero de verdad, no esa moda de falsos delanteros. Aunque sea Morralla.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Nov 2022)

Análisis primera parte:
- el mejor de la selección es Gavi, Pedri está eclipsado por el.
- el niño de Chernobyl bien también.
- Busquets y Carvajal no me dan confianza ninguna.
- Ferrán torres sustituible.
- en los corners y centros tenemos debilidad dada la poca altura de los jugadores españoles.


----------



## Betty W. (27 Nov 2022)

Tienen que solarla a la primera, pase, pase, pase, sino los tienes encima.


----------



## Pelamios1 (27 Nov 2022)

Primera parte igualada. Pensé que alemania nos mearia en la boca pero por ahora un no.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> El gol de Rudiger, antes de la era del VAR, lo covalidaban.



Si el linier es un corrupto sí...si no lo es lo anula porque se ve perfectamente al sacar la falta


----------



## Betty W. (27 Nov 2022)

Y por favor............. no tanto pase al portero......y si se puede balones largos


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

Betty W. dijo:


> Tienen que solarla a la primera, pase, pase, pase, sino los tienes encima.



Pues patadón para arriba y a correr, como se ha hecho toda la vida, no esta mariconada de dar pasecitos como si estuvieran en el colegio obligados a llevar falda.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que si España ganase 4-0, aun habría gente criticando a la selección diciendo que "no es suficiente" o que "los rivales son malísimos".

Estos son los partidos que te encuentras en los cruces, y mira que suerte poder jugar uno "sin riesgo extremo".


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> La variante es sacar a dos negros y a correr...



en esta selección no corren ni los negros


----------



## brickworld (27 Nov 2022)

Luchete es de la escuela Guardiola es un mea colonias y aunque ponga tres falsos nueves tendrá la chorra de ganar


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Teme goleada
> 
> Hacen bien ¿eh? además mejor un puntito que nada



Por ahora le está funcionando,

lo positivo es que España jugando una mierda sigue a cero.


----------



## Descuernacabras (27 Nov 2022)

Por cierto,¿qué ha sido de Ansu Frágil? Había oído que el hijo de Amunike lo llevó convocado al mundial.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Tenemos pocos negros... Eso es un handicap....


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si el linier es un corrupto sí...si no lo es lo anula porque se ve perfectamente al sacar la falta



Después de un gol se revisa la jugada con el VAR, es parte del reglamento. No tiene sentido decir que es un corrupto en esta situación, porque levantara o no la banderilla, el gol no iba a valer nunca, y lo sabía.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Nov 2022)

Carvajal ha hecho 2 pases de gol a los alemanes , en su línea cuando en el Madrid está atontao. Y Azpilicueta en el banquillo ... lo saca contra los amigos de Costa Rica. 

fantastico el hijo de Amunike


----------



## Vivoenalemania (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El partido está igualado,
> 
> las dos selecciones con mucha cautela,
> 
> ...



Joder España arriesga mucho pasándole el balón todo el rato al portero ,yo he sido portero y lo que están haciendo en la defensa es criminal


----------



## vegahermosa (27 Nov 2022)

hay que espabilar un poco 

los atacantes son muy moviles pero estan muy encima defensas y centrocampistas, como no rompemos por banda te secan por el centro


----------



## il banditto (27 Nov 2022)

Vamos hostia!! La presión es para ellos que saben que si pierden 1-0 se van para casa hoy mismo. La segunda parte va a ser igual, España con el balón y Alemania buscando que el partido se vuelva un correcalles para que sus moronegrocs salgan al espacio.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El partido está igualado,
> 
> las dos selecciones con mucha cautela,
> 
> ...



Son ellos los que deben de tomar los riesgos 

Un punto hoy les deja casi fuera


----------



## Djokovic (27 Nov 2022)

Alemania clasifica aunque pierda hoy


----------



## JAGGER (27 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Al menos lo parecen. Me da vergüenza que representen a mi país. De gente con pelo en pecho como Camacho hemos pasado a esta basura de niños rata que no conocen ni en segunda división. Ojalá Alemania les meta cuatro.



Pasaron de tener un juego extremadamente rudo estilo deporte vasco a este intento de jogo bonito pero sin nadie que sepa desequilibrar. Una vez que les toman el tiempo quedan anulados. Así jugaba Colombia antes de desaparecer.


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Carvajal también está para la jubilación


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El partido está igualado,
> 
> las dos selecciones con mucha cautela,
> 
> *España tocando sin arriesgar,*



Esto me lo repites cuando se la vuelvan a pasar al portero con tres alemanes dentro del área.


----------



## Smurf (27 Nov 2022)

España tiene que meter negros pero ya.

¿Cuántos negros tenemos?


----------



## guanoincoming (27 Nov 2022)

Lo que me he dado cuenta es que la selección española al menos lleva a españoles de pura cepa. En Alemania la raza aria ya no es lo que era.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que si España ganase 4-0, aun habría gente criticando a la selección diciendo que "no es suficiente" o que "los rivales son malísimos".
> 
> Estos son los partidos que te encuentras en los cruces, y mira que suerte poder jugar uno "sin riesgo extremo".



Ya tendrían los panchos alguna excusa,

ahora entendéis porque ni Raúl, ni Xavi fueron balón de oro?

los panchos DT/entrenadores siempre votan a lo contrario de España.


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Nov 2022)

Hemos jugados unos buenos 20 minutos iniciales. 

Luego ellos han subido un peldaño la agresividad y se ha convertido todo en un atletico vs chelsea. 

Hay que subir la velocidad de circulacion y estar mas incisivos en 3/4. Ahi esta el partido y el balon parado de ellos.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (27 Nov 2022)

Ehhhh

Ehhhhhhh


----------



## bubba_zanetti (27 Nov 2022)

partidaso de ausencio, como se nota que hay una buena defensa delante


----------



## petro6 (27 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> España tiene que meter negros pero ya.
> 
> ¿Cuántos negros tenemos?



Los del Farsa...


----------



## Thundercat (27 Nov 2022)

Alemania se está posicionando muy bien. Está jodida la cosa.
España no tiene a nadie que marque la diferencia como hace años. Puede ir para cualquiera esto.


----------



## jlf73 (27 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> A Rivero le da igual un negro que otro, para él son todos Gnabry y ya está.



Bueno aquí todos son mamadú


----------



## Pablem0s (27 Nov 2022)

Un partido para ir 4-0 pero la puta manía de jugar sin 9 tiene estas consecuencias. Morata lleva dos años sacándose la polla en fase clasificatoria y ahora llega el Mundial y suplente los dos primeros partidos. LuisEnricadas.


----------



## Hermericus (27 Nov 2022)

cual sera el primer cambio?

Apuesto Ausencio por un negro.


----------



## Smurf (27 Nov 2022)

El partido tiene muy mala pinta. Si nos marcan no remontamos. Posesión engañosa para variar. Somos el Barsa y ellos el Madrid saliendo con negros a gran velocidad, nos van a fundir como se funde el Madrid al Barsa por negritud y velocidad.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

España debería de llevar PSOE en grande en la camiseta, ¿no?.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Después de un gol se revisa la jugada con el VAR, es parte del reglamento. No tiene sentido decir que es un corrupto en esta situación, porque levantara o no la banderilla, el gol no iba a valer nunca, y lo sabía.



En el ejemplo que pone él, que no te enteras contreras


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Alemania se está posicionando muy bien. Está jodida la cosa.
> España no tiene a nadie que marque la diferencia como hace años. Puede ir para cualquiera esto.



tengo un deja vu con la eurocopa


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> cual sera el primer cambio?
> 
> Apuesto Ausencio por un negro.



Ansu o williams y ferran punta. 

España tampoco es que tenga demasiada urgencia. Con 4 puntos pasamos a octavos salvo carambola rara ( derrota nuestra y de alemania)


----------



## Hermericus (27 Nov 2022)

Tienen que legalizar las anfetas. El futbol ya no es lo mismo sin estimulantes. Aquellos partidazos hace 30 o 40 años...


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (27 Nov 2022)

La defensa lo peor, temblorosa, no da seguridad. Alemania ha tenido que frenar el juego con faltas bastante. 



brickworld dijo:


> Luchete es de la escuela Guardiola es un mea colonias y aunque ponga tres falsos nueves tendrá la chorra de ganar



Como dijo Napoleon " generales con suerte es lo que quiero ".


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

morata y wiliams calentando...


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

Es por la izquierda, ahora con Asensio. Los germanos presionando tan arriba juegan con fuego.


----------



## petro6 (27 Nov 2022)

El Gavi está zumbadísimo..jajaj


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Nov 2022)

Asensio no tiene fuerza,al menos no al nivel de un mamadou medio,es lo que le impide ser alguien diferencial...


----------



## pippinodicapri (27 Nov 2022)

Nos están comiendo la tostada poco a poco. Luis Fadrique espabila.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Nov 2022)

Ausencio en su linea


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Mi intuición futbolera me dice que Ferran va a marcar en esta segunda parte....

Recordad... Soy socio/aficionado del Español y mi FE en imposibles es infinita... Jejejeje


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Alemania jugando como Islandia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

Insisto está era de la presión adelantada de Klopp ..arruina el futbol


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Nov 2022)

El entrenador de Alemania es Lucius Malfoy sin la peluca.


----------



## Hermericus (27 Nov 2022)

Pues si empatan y pierde España con Japon. Alemania tendria que hacer un minimo de 8-0 a los ticos para padar


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

Sin duda son los dos mejores equipos del mundial.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que si España ganase 4-0, aun habría gente criticando a la selección diciendo que "no es suficiente" o que "los rivales son malísimos".
> 
> Estos son los partidos que te encuentras en los cruces, y mira que suerte poder jugar uno "sin riesgo extremo".



Partidazo, coño, me está encantando el partido.

Si ganan bien y, si pierden, habrá que sodomizar a Japón. Es un partido que se puede perder perfectamente y no hay riesgo alto de no clasificarse, como has dicho, jodidamente disfrutable.

*PARTIDAZO.
VIVA ESPAÑA.*


----------



## ¿Qué? (27 Nov 2022)

Por favor que alguien me diga del 1 al 10 cómo de fuked estamos.
No oigo ni pitidos ni gritos, mala señal.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Esto de pasar al portero nos va a dar un disgusto.
Ellos no lo hacen. 
Luis Enrique es un subnormal fomentando esas prácticas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

Cada vez jugamos más cerca del portero ( del nuestro ), hay que reconocer que tenemos un fetiche con los pases cortitos


----------



## Th89 (27 Nov 2022)

La mueven los rojos dice el hijo de puta... me cago en sus muertos.


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Es que es Alemania, no Costa Rica. Qué hostias se espera la gente.


----------



## Chichimango (27 Nov 2022)

Y estamos jugando sin banda derecha, Carvajal y Ferrán están empanadísimos.


----------



## Smurf (27 Nov 2022)

Los rojos de twitter quejándose de que los negros de España no juegan y chupan banquillo por white privilege.


----------



## Espartano27 (27 Nov 2022)

Acaban de decir la mueven los rojos


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Hay que explotar la banda izquierda


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

bueno, venga, basta ya!


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

El puto morata lo que faltaba


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Los rojos de twitter quejándose de que los negros de España no juegan y chupan banquillo por white privilege.



Pero no hay boikot al mundial moro?


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

pornfin, al menos tenemos a Morata


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Va a salir Morralla x el yerno...


----------



## Espartano27 (27 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Los rojos de twitter quejándose de que los negros de España no juegan y chupan banquillo por white privilege.



Enlace?


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Aunque por ferran me parece hasta bien


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Nov 2022)

Ferrán fuera y entra Morralla.

El hijo de Amunike os lee, cojones.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Nov 2022)

Los que decís que si Pedri no está haciendo nada, fijaos en Kimmich. Lo está marcando al hombre prácticamente.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Balones largos a Morata


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

Ferran al carrer, menos mal...


----------



## Descuernacabras (27 Nov 2022)

J0der con Pierdi, siempre perdiendo balones.¿Qué c0jones ven en él los "hentendidos"?


----------



## pippinodicapri (27 Nov 2022)

Quitan a Fallán por Morata. Ya era hora.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

Una de esas cesiones estúpidas atrás le costará a España algún gol tarde o temprano, esperemos no sea decisivo.


----------



## Barrunto (27 Nov 2022)

Nos van a vacunar como sigamos jugando con Simón como defensa. Nos pasó en la Eurocopa con Croacia.


----------



## Hermericus (27 Nov 2022)

Morata por el yerno.

Quedamos igual


----------



## petro6 (27 Nov 2022)

jajajajja, Morralla se ha regateado el sólo por detrás. Qué malo es el hijoputa..


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ferrán fuera y entra Morralla.
> 
> El hijo de Amunike os lee, cojones.



Pues que me lea y juegue por la izquierda superioridades


----------



## Smurf (27 Nov 2022)

Lo que es verdad es que España es el equipo más delgado del mundial, están todos finos como fideos, Luis Enrique los lleva a rajatabla con la dieta sin hidratos y el triatlón, están todos como chavalines de flacos.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Mejor con Morata, ya vereis.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues que me lea y juegue por la izquierda superioridades



Balde no puede jugar por la izquierda?


----------



## Descuernacabras (27 Nov 2022)

Jajajaja la primera de Morralla.  Qué calidassss.

Aún así, confío en su golito, a lo Julio Salinas.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Nov 2022)

*UNAI CHAD SUPREMO.*


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Joder, si ven que están encima


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Balde no puede jugar por la izquierda?



Por eso...o con el jordi que es rápido


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

Unai hijo de puta


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Una de esas cesiones estúpidas atrás le costará a España algún gol tarde o temprano, esperemos no sea decisivo.



Uffffffff la leche...de pelos


----------



## Descuernacabras (27 Nov 2022)

Sabía que julai Simón nos la iba a armar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Nov 2022)

Pues ha sido un paradón de Simon


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Nov 2022)

Olmo la soba demasiado para los partidos chungos. Es una especie de Isco con más zancada y menos barbilla.


----------



## Th89 (27 Nov 2022)

Solo un culerdo se podía pensar que hoy les íbamos a bailar.

No aprenden y así les va, estos partidos a cara de perro se deciden por detalles.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

pùfffffffffff el unai


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Unai es el jugador boche número 12. 
Danke Shon !!


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

Puta manía de sacarla jugada y encima al centro. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Betty W. (27 Nov 2022)

Desde luego en la 1º parte no ha habido juego, los dos equipos han ido a presionar el balón del otro


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Corre más mi abuela que cualquiera de España


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Olmo la soba demasiado para los partidos chungos. Es una especie de Isco con más zancada y menos barbilla.



Olmo está jugando de puta madre, y si en la otra banda tuviera a Balde, estaríamos hablando de otra cosa y todo, como dice @barullo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Nov 2022)

La misma cagada que hace el Madrid : salir jugando. Aunque tengas delante a 4 tíos y puedas perder el balón y te metan gol . Lo importante es salir jugando. Joder 

¿Alguien con cabeza volverá al saque largo cuando te presionan en la linea de tu área?


----------



## Descuernacabras (27 Nov 2022)

Rivero confundiendo a Morata con Asensio. Que se vaya a dormir ya, por favor, que narre otro.


----------



## Glebadepus (27 Nov 2022)

Matematicamente hablando aún podemos ganar el mundial


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Nov 2022)

Alemania se juega el ser o no ser, van a ir a todo y a por todo. España va a tener oportunidades, eso si como marque Alemania son capaces de poner el autobús atrás


----------



## HArtS (27 Nov 2022)

Una de esas modas del fútbol moderno que no entiendo es sacar los córner por debajo. Esa jugada nunca funciona pero siempre la intentan, ¿por qué?


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Olmo nenaza, con menos fuerza que el peo de un morsexuarl.


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Nov 2022)

Buenos troncos en Alemania


----------



## 2plx2 (27 Nov 2022)

Ahora echáis de menos el tiki-taka, eh?


----------



## Silluzollope (27 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Lo que es verdad es que España es el equipo más delgado del mundial, están todos finos como fideos, Luis Enrique los lleva a rajatabla con la dieta sin hidratos y el triatlón, están todos como chavalines de flacos.



Eso tampoco es bueno, uno que entre a rematar a saco estilo Rudiger se los lleva puestos sin inmutarse.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

A ver si Alemania baja esa presión alta llegado el 70-75.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver si Alemania baja esa presión alta llegado el 70-75.



Tienen muchos negros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Esto se lo llevan los alemanes está claro.


----------



## Hermericus (27 Nov 2022)

Esta mejor Alemania en la 2a parte


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Tenemos detrás en el bar a unas chavalas que no deben tener ni 20 y están viendo el partido por pedri y por gavi y acaban de preguntar que por qué cristiano no juega


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

el gavi es un poco giliipollas, todo sea dicho...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Olmo está jugando de puta madre, y si en la otra banda tuviera a Balde, estaríamos hablando de otra cosa y todo, como dice @barullo



No sé macho, hace ya un rato que Olmo es donde van las jugadas a morir.

Lo de Balde lo suscribo, eso sí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Ellos se están creciendo


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver si Alemania baja esa presión alta llegado el 70-75.



Hoy no confíes.

Vaya mostrenco el Rudiger ... no parece tan grande en el Madric.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esto se lo llevan los alemanes está claro.



Pues vaya falta de mierda acaban de tirar


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

Gabi, además de dar tarascadas, también corre como pollo dando vueltas en círculo


----------



## fran83 (27 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Una de esas modas del fútbol moderno que no entiendo es sacar los córner por debajo. Esa jugada nunca funciona pero siempre la intentan, ¿por qué?



Nadie lo entiende, igual que jugar al pie con el portero con una presión alta del contrario


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Goooooool


----------



## petro6 (27 Nov 2022)

Anegrania mucho físico y tal, pero son más malos que la quina.

Gol de morralla.


----------



## Glebadepus (27 Nov 2022)

El gol de Alemania se huele por desgracia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Tenemos detrás en el bar a unas chavalas que no deben tener ni 20 y están viendo el partido por pedri y por gavi y acaban de preguntar que por qué cristiano no juega



Lo de toda la vida. A ellas el fútbol les da igual.


GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Nov 2022)

Morata the man!!


----------



## Chichimango (27 Nov 2022)

Goooooool


----------



## bubba_zanetti (27 Nov 2022)

MORRALLAAAAAAAA


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

Morata


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Nov 2022)

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

HIJOS DE PUTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MORATA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

*VAMOOOOOS*


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (27 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Suprimo (27 Nov 2022)

¡Sí joder sí, Morralla!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

MORRATTTTAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

MORATA!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

HIJOOOOOOOS DE PUTAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Descuernacabras (27 Nov 2022)

Gooooooolllllll Morrallaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa vamosssssss


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

Por fin, un verdadero delantero que fije a la defensa...

Morata GOOOLLLL


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Ahora extremos rápidos y salir más directos,

para destrozarlos a la contra,

a ver si entra Nico.


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

Tata tata tata morata

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ancient Warrior (27 Nov 2022)

Golllllll

Gol coño

Vamos


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ahora extremos rápidos y salir más directos,
> 
> para destrozarlos a la contra,
> 
> a ver si entra Nico.



Ahora que vengan. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Th89 (27 Nov 2022)

Gaaaaal jajaja


----------



## artemis (27 Nov 2022)

Jjaajajjajajaa a mamar @Pericoburbujista jajajajjaja


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

OS LO DIJE, MORATA MEJOR QUE EL YERNÍSIMO. 

VASPAÑA COHONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Alimaña casi en la calle


----------



## il banditto (27 Nov 2022)

VamoOoOOOooOooooSss moronegrocs a mamarla hijosdepvtaaaa


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Golas


----------



## rejon (27 Nov 2022)

GOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL de morata


----------



## FeiJiao (27 Nov 2022)

Gooooooooll


----------



## JAGGER (27 Nov 2022)

Lindo gol.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Perdón por despreciarte, Morata, a tus pies


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Nov 2022)

Está hecho chavales! A disfrutar


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Nov 2022)

Alemania como Rusia ni agua deportivamente hablando.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Nomeimporta (27 Nov 2022)

GoooooooooooooooooooooL


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (27 Nov 2022)

Gooooooool. Y que todavía haya gente que discuta a Morata, manda huevos.


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Nov 2022)

*ARRIBA ESPAÑA, COJONES*

*A TOMAR POR CULO LOS CABEZABUQUEN*


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

Donde está la escoria argensimia judía de mierda???


----------



## Descuernacabras (27 Nov 2022)

¿Os dais cuenta de lo que es jugar con un delantero centro? Pues parece que el hijo de Amunike no.


----------



## Pablem0s (27 Nov 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> Un partido para ir 4-0 pero la puta manía de jugar sin 9 tiene estas consecuencias. Morata lleva dos años sacándose la polla en fase clasificatoria y ahora llega el Mundial y suplente los dos primeros partidos. LuisEnricadas.



Pues eso.


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.

Comed mierda los criticones.


----------



## Evangelion (27 Nov 2022)

Vaya golazo.


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

Ahora a tocar y a la contra, que los alemanes estarán desesperados


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

Necesitamos a Koke en el medio del campo

ya ya ya ya ya


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Gnabry tiene que ver la amarilla


----------



## Smurf (27 Nov 2022)

¿Soy yo o Neuer es maricón y además está acabadísimo?

Los japoneses le metieron otra igual, in the face.


----------



## HArtS (27 Nov 2022)

Gol de España!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Perdón por despreciarte, Morata, a tus pies



A mí en el pateti me da pena, pero aquí me alegro cuando marca


----------



## ¿Qué? (27 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Perdón por despreciarte, Morata, a tus pies



Chupale la berga feminazi


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

Qué lindo que el tercer eliminado sea Alemania
Hermoso.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A mí en el pateti me da pena, pero aquí me alegro cuando marca



El pateti en sí da pena


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Es el momento de Nico y Ansu


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

Morata Van Basten


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Nov 2022)

Puto Asensio


----------



## bubba_zanetti (27 Nov 2022)

La surda de oro de ausencio


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

Asensio a las nubes, no hay que perdonar


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Hijoputa ausensio


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Nov 2022)

joder Asensio, era el fin de Alemania


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Joder ausencio


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Ausensio cabróooooon


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Nov 2022)

Yo pedí el primero a Morata, me lo debéis


----------



## Suprimo (27 Nov 2022)

El patapalo de Avsencio


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

ASENSIO HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿Soy yo o Neuer es maricón y además está acabadísimo?



Sí y Sí


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

La cagamos....

Koke


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

Ausencio otro gilipollas que no se como juega en primera...


----------



## Azog el Profanador (27 Nov 2022)

Bien , presionando tanto era cuestión de tiempo marcar. Yo a esta selección les veo madera de campeones.


----------



## 2plx2 (27 Nov 2022)

Venga ya sale el brotha


----------



## LMLights (27 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Alimaña casi en la calle



No si ganan a los Ticos por más de un gol.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

OJO SALE EL MAKUMBA DE SANTURCHE


----------



## 11kjuan (27 Nov 2022)

Joder, entran el Koke y el predator.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (27 Nov 2022)

El negro de Bilbao.


----------



## petro6 (27 Nov 2022)

Hemos metido a un negro para compensar.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

ausencio al carrer, se sorprenderá y todo...


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Asensio lo tenía a huevo para controlar antes de tirar. 
Que pena. 
A ver si Koke lo hace mejor.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (27 Nov 2022)

Entró el negro


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Necesitamos a Koke en el medio del campo
> 
> ya ya ya ya ya



Ahí está, Koke, aunque sentaría a Busquets, y el vasco, buenos cambios.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Nov 2022)

Ha salido la fregona luego saldrá el Balde.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Nico la va a liar con espacios


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (27 Nov 2022)

El muller ese se arrastra por el campo, deutschen dinosaurien.


----------



## Th89 (27 Nov 2022)

Qué caretos en la grada


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

cesión!


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Hemos metido a un negro para compensar.



Hace falta físico, los kartofen están cansados.


----------



## Espartano27 (27 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ha salido la fregona luego saldrá el Balde.



Brutal


----------



## bubba_zanetti (27 Nov 2022)

que hacen Sané y Havertz en el banquillo?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> El muller ese se arrastra por el campo, deutschen dinosaurien.



Lo respeto porque siempre que puede escupe al barça.

Pero hoy da pena, arrastrando los cojonen por el campo.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (27 Nov 2022)

Todo buen español debería desear el fracaso de "la Roja".


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Nov 2022)

Pues Morata será más o menos tosco,pero tiene potencia y eso es oro puro en este equipo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> No si ganan a los Ticos por más de un gol.



Tienen menos 2 y Japón 0. Necesitan ganar por 2 y siempre que Japón no pierda. España con la 1a plaza casi asegurada va a cambiar medio equipo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

me daba más miedo alemania cuando jugaban con más alemanes, sin acritud lo digo


----------



## il banditto (27 Nov 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Asensio lo tenía a huevo para controlar antes de tirar.
> Que pena.
> A ver si Koke lo hace mejor.



De lo mejor que tiene el hijo de puta, un buen golpeo, está sólo para controlarla y tirar sin oposición y el hijo de perra la manda a Kuwait


----------



## Hermericus (27 Nov 2022)

Empate con Japon y Alemania eliminada.

Y con suerye Argentina tambien


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

Busquets con amarilla me da pánico.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Smurf (27 Nov 2022)

Recordemos que Alemania es como el Madrid y nunca se rinde, ojito los que se confíen y estén mirando el móvil o se levanten a por cortezas.

El que gane el partido ganará la liga española.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues Morata será más o menos tosco,pero tiene potencia y eso es oro puro en este equipo...



Prometía mucho más en la sub21 y en el Madrí. Hay que llevarlo porque no tenemos más 9 de su estilo y es aceptable, pero con Villa, Torres, Guiza, Llorente, este no iba.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Este partido va a ser bastante más duro que el de octavos, sea el que sea de los que nos pueden tocar


----------



## HArtS (27 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues Morata será más o menos tosco,pero tiene potencia y eso es oro puro en este equipo...



Potencia y velocidad:


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Empate con Japon y Alemania eliminada.
> 
> Y con suerye Argentina tambien



Dios le oiga 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Jjaajajjajajaa a mamar @Pericoburbujista jajajajjaja



LE es un mierdas.... Ese gol estaba pronosticado para el Yerno.... Y me lo ha sacado del campo...


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Nov 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Todo buen español debería desear el fracaso de "la Roja".



no te digo que no, pero más adelante. El hecho de mandar a la mierda a los bárbaros germanos es motivo suficiente para apoyar al menos hoy a la Coja


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

El partido éste no ha terminado y falta media hora contando la adición, yo me juego que España encaja otro gol.


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues Morata será más o menos tosco,pero tiene potencia y eso es oro puro en este equipo...



Y velocidad 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (27 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> me daba más miedo alemania cuando jugaban con más alemanes, sin acritud lo digo



Littsbarski o Gaudino aportaban la nota étnica, y con eso les sobraba.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Nov 2022)

Olmo lo veo muy cansado, toca también darle un recambio.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues Morata será más o menos tosco,pero tiene potencia y eso es oro puro en este equipo...



Morata es Giroud. Los franceses lo ponen cuando hace falta y nadie dice ni mú. Nosotros ponemos a Morata y se oyen los lloros hasta en Júpiter


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Con Rodri, Busi y Koke, no debería entrar nadie por el centro.


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues Morata será más o menos tosco,pero tiene potencia y eso es oro puro en este equipo...



Y a balón parado, también defendiendo, hace lo suyo. Un jugador así no sobra.


----------



## il banditto (27 Nov 2022)

Si esto sigue así en 10 mins como mucho les pillamos una contra y se acaba el partido, están, porque no tienen otra opción, jugando con fuego y dejando una autobahn detrás cada vez que atacan. Cuestión de tiempo cazarles una contra


----------



## artemis (27 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> me daba más miedo alemania cuando jugaban con más alemanes, sin acritud lo digo



Yo soy Luis Padrique (el padre de todos los del Espanyol como @Pericoburbujista ) y juego al empate contra Japón


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Nov 2022)

cuántos negros tenemos para hacer cambios? Temo que no cumplamos la cuota y la fifa nos de el partido por perdido...


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Morralla mvp


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

No me gusta que haya quitado a Gavi. Necesitamos a un perro ahí.


----------



## LMLights (27 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tienen menos 2 y Japón 0. Necesitan ganar por 2 y siempre que Japón no pierda. España con la 1a plaza casi asegurada va a cambiar medio equipo.



Ya. Doy por hecho que España se cepilla a los hikkikimoris.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

Rodri de central me parece un muy buen acierto.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Nov 2022)

Tenemos un nigga que ni siquiera corre, brootal


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

Que la meta el negro vasko.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> cuántos negros tenemos para hacer cambios? Temo que no cumplamos la cuota y la fifa nos de el partido por perdido...



Está Balde por ahí.


----------



## artemis (27 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> LE es un mierdas.... Ese gol estaba pronosticado para el Yerno.... Y me lo ha sacado del campo...



El yerno lo hubiera tirado fuera como hace Puado


----------



## Nomeimporta (27 Nov 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Que la meta el negro vasko.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Si ya está jajaja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Tenemos un nigga que ni siquiera corre, brootal



¿Para qué está entonces?


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Si ya está jajaja



Pero la mete? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Para qué está entonces?



Para ser inclusives


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

*UNAIIIII*


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Nov 2022)

Que mal ha tirado Musiala, parecía Morata


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Les hemos dado la pelota y la hemos cagado.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Ha sido entrar Koke y perder el control del juego.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Carvajal casi nos jode


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Nov 2022)

Pues yo procuraría ganar a Japón en la última jornada,estos kartoffen son capaces de tomárselo por la tremenda y decir que a partir de ahora a España le compre deuda Rita la cantaora


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

Carvajal atontado.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 2plx2 (27 Nov 2022)

Joer... Putos alemanes


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

Grande Simón eh. Dos sacadas en el partido para encuadrar!


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

UNAI!!!


----------



## frenlib (27 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Tenemos un nigga que ni siquiera corre, brootal


----------



## Chichimango (27 Nov 2022)

Partidazo de Musiala, por cierto, vaya jugador que tiene el Bayern.


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Perdonó el combinado marrónido teutón, lo tienen como la piel de Rudiger.


----------



## WasP (27 Nov 2022)

¿Unai Simón está un poco grillado no?


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

Hacen mérito los alemanes para empatar, hay que estar serios.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (27 Nov 2022)

Paradón decisivo de Unai.


HArtS dijo:


> Una de esas modas del fútbol moderno que no entiendo es sacar los córner por debajo. Esa jugada nunca funciona pero siempre la intentan, ¿por qué?



Vuelva a ver el segundo gol de Argentina de ayer.


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Nov 2022)

Musiala al muñeco


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Nov 2022)

El niño de Chernobyl está reventado


----------



## HArtS (27 Nov 2022)

Una cosa, ¿por qué Sané no partía de titular?


----------



## Espartano27 (27 Nov 2022)

Expaña está ko


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

artemis dijo:


> El yerno lo hubiera tirado fuera como hace Puado



Puado no cuenta, porque es bueno y LE no se lleva a la flor y nata del fútbol español... Sólo se lleva a culerdos o similar...


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

El negro este hace algo?

Nos hemos quedado el malo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Atrás, siempre atrás. Estaban solos y no sube nadie.


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Nov 2022)

Lo más triste de todo es que por culpa de los tontos del culo de los japoneses Alemania va a pasar.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

Hay que dormirla cojones


----------



## 11kjuan (27 Nov 2022)

No entiendo cómo predator está en el equipo.

Ni siquiera es titular en el Bilbao. No se va ni de su sombra.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Nov 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Que la meta el negro vasko.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Juanma Bajo Ulloa ya se inventó un lehendakari negro hace 25 años y la gente se pensaba que era una broma gamberra.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Nov 2022)

El linea estaba hasta la polla de que España mareara la pelota y levanto el banderín, no me extraña


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

Me contesto, el negro se regatea a si mismo.

Brutal.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Nov 2022)

Sin correr, hay que matar el partido.

Que se harten de hacer faltas, que los alemanes van a ir cada vez mas revolucionados.


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Lo que ha fallado el alemán.


----------



## LMLights (27 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> me daba más miedo alemania cuando jugaban con más alemanes, sin acritud lo digo



sin acritud




















NO HAY COLOR......


----------



## WasP (27 Nov 2022)

¿Por qué tan atrás??? Coñe tos parriba!!!! xd


----------



## HArtS (27 Nov 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Vuelva a ver el segundo gol de Argentina de ayer.



Me refiero a tirar un centro bajo al área.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Una cosa, ¿por qué Sané no partía de titular?



Estaba lesionado.


----------



## Chichimango (27 Nov 2022)

Los alemaños están fundidos...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (27 Nov 2022)

Menudo paquete el koke.


----------



## Th89 (27 Nov 2022)

15 min de alemanes desbocados.

Va a molar esto.


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

Venga que estos tienen que estar muertos.

Hay que darles sepultura.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El linea estaba hasta la polla de que España mareara la pelota y levanto el banderín, no me extraña



Pues tiene que esperar a que acabe la jugada. Nos ha tangado tiempo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Nov 2022)

El Koke es más malo que un cáncer, yo no se ese tipo como ha engañado a tantos, tantos años.


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

No saben hacer un contraataque bien hecho para crujirles bien.


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Una de esas modas del fútbol moderno que no entiendo es sacar los córner por debajo. Esa jugada nunca funciona pero siempre la intentan, ¿por qué?



Guardiolaismo.
Se supone que si un equipo supera esa presión al sacar el balón jugado desde el portero, hay menos jugadores rivales defendiendo y es más fácil llegar a la portería rival.


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Koke es más malo que un cáncer, yo no se ese tipo como ha engañado a tantos, tantos años.



Tiene buen maestro.

El cholo.




Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Nov 2022)

1's y 0's. Y +1000 pases. 

Esto es lo que queda, pero vamos a ir pasando.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

Si ganamos seríamos primeros a no ser que japón nos ganase por goleada de +7 no???


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> sin acritud
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, si color sí hay.


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Si ganamos seríamos primeros a no ser que japón nos ganase por goleada de +7 no???



Yes.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Nov 2022)

Morata 29 goles con la coja.

Ahí queda eso.

Delantero de Leyenda. LOL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Si ganamos seríamos primeros a no ser que japón nos ganase por goleada de +7 no???



Japón tiene 0 y nosotros +8. Les basta con ganarnos de 5.


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Nov 2022)

Me gusta que haya presión en el 80'


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> 15 min de alemanes desbocados.
> 
> Va a molar esto.



Yo soy del Madrid y tengo estrés postraumático de las veces que he visto al Bayern de Múnich atacando los últimos 15 minutos de un partido que tenían perdido.

Sin coñas, la última vez creo que apagué la tele.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Morata y koke se mueven menos que el dálmata porcelana del Paletti.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (27 Nov 2022)

El negroc de Bilbao y koke menudos dos lastres.


----------



## 2plx2 (27 Nov 2022)

Ufff manoo, el del var es de Cáceres


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Mano de busquets


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Nico bailando un aurresku cada vez que toca la pelota... No se entera de nada...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Les dejamos chutar dentro del área.


----------



## Nomeimporta (27 Nov 2022)

Vaya falta pita el hijo de mil putas


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

MAno del gilipollas de busquet...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Nov 2022)

Penalti perdonado a España con la mano, gilipolleces peores se han pitado


----------



## Th89 (27 Nov 2022)

Pues nos hemos salvado


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Muy peligrosa esta falta.


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

No me extraña que os quejéis de los comentarios de TVE :: , telita...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Necesitamos a adama


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

falta mis cojones


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

No me gusta ese hueco en la barrera.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Nov 2022)

Racismo en la selección, el negro al suelo en la barrera


----------



## ¿Qué? (27 Nov 2022)

Alemania empata.
1-1


----------



## Descuernacabras (27 Nov 2022)

Hay un negro en el suelo.


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Ufff manoo, el del var es de Cáceres



No, eso sólo es penalti en España y a favor de quienes sabemos.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (27 Nov 2022)

Había en la falta un negroc tirado por los suelos como recién llegado a nado


----------



## Silluzollope (27 Nov 2022)

En un mundial no es penalty, en la liga a Asensio si se lo pitaron.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Va a salir Balde, menos mal, cumplimos la cuota


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Nov 2022)

Ojo que Rodri está fallón y en su zona no se puede cagar.


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

BIEN MORRALLA


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Nico es muy rápido, dice el de la tele.... Jajajjaajaj


----------



## Antiglobalismo (27 Nov 2022)

Niko es muy rápido... dice el funcionario.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Tenia a la izquierda uno solo y se lo manda al acompañado


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

El negro al menos que guiñe el ojo al neuer.


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

Ya la dije en el hilo de la Nations pero Morata es el mejor defensa.


----------



## Nomeimporta (27 Nov 2022)

Los del Trampas estáis acostumbrados a que os piten esa mano por lo que se ve.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Nuestro negro no corre, que nos traigan otro, de Albacete, por ejemplo.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

El comentarista....

Balde por la derecha


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Koke es más malo que un cáncer, yo no se ese tipo como ha engañado a tantos, tantos años.



Juega en el pateti, ahí vale todo. Hasta De Paul les parece una estrella. Y el minino.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Para qué está entonces?



Para recoger guiscanos


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

Woke completo ya tenemos otro negro.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## il banditto (27 Nov 2022)

Nico Williams está como un flan, no ha dado todavía 1 pase bien ni siquiera molestado en un robo de balón, que se esté lejos del área que como meta la pierna hace penalti


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Ojo que Rodri está fallón y en su zona no se puede cagar.



Joder pues a mí me parece que está soltándose un partidazo. Fuera de posición, contra delanteros top... No me jodas, me parece admirable.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (27 Nov 2022)

A la puta mierda.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Vamos no me jodas


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Nov 2022)

Fuck


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Gol teutón....


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

Koke y gol de Alemania 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

gol


----------



## petro6 (27 Nov 2022)

Goooool, jodeté Luis enrique hijo d eputaaaaa


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

cago en Dios


----------



## JAGGER (27 Nov 2022)

Goal nazi.
Nazis 1 nazistillas 1


----------



## Espartano27 (27 Nov 2022)

Tiene pinta de perder expaña


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Joder


----------



## Descuernacabras (27 Nov 2022)

Hala, marcaron los teutones.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

gol boche.


----------



## Madrid (27 Nov 2022)

Se veía venir.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Se veía venir. Si es que les estábamos dejando llegar hasta ahí.


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

Se veía el gol. Mal defendido, Alba se fue...


----------



## Glebadepus (27 Nov 2022)

Se veia venir


----------



## Th89 (27 Nov 2022)

Golaso


----------



## Chichimango (27 Nov 2022)

Como les anulen ese también, tenemos blitzkrieg sobre Polonia!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Nov 2022)

Por cierto,eso es definir y lo demás tonterías...


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

Con suerte empate, dos negros y koke.

Con mucha suerte.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Golazo la verdad


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

entran los nigros, perdemos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Y a este lo han traído al final, porque veían que no tenían 9.


----------



## Nomeimporta (27 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Goooool, jodeté Luis enrique hijo d eputaaaaa


----------



## artemis (27 Nov 2022)

Que inútil el moro de Balde


----------



## Antiparticula (27 Nov 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> Hala, marcaron los teutones.



Normal.


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> entran los nigros, perdemos



Y koke.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

el funci diciendo que no se podía hacer nada y estaba Unai celebrándolo antes de que se lo metieran.


----------



## WasP (27 Nov 2022)

Cantao, si la duermes, te duermes, y te la clavan. Cuando tienes el 1-0 es el momento de ir por el 2-0, no de dormirse


----------



## FeiJiao (27 Nov 2022)

Alemania aferrandose a no quedar fuera en fase de grupos en dos mundiales consecutivos (algo muy humillante para su historia)


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Y koke.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



no tocó balón aún el hijo de pvta


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (27 Nov 2022)

No se podía saber


----------



## il banditto (27 Nov 2022)

Nos mete el único homosexual que hay en el campo, el muñequito ese del tupé


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Nov 2022)

tranquilos, que aún quedan como 29 minutos o así


----------



## HArtS (27 Nov 2022)

Golazo de los alemanes.

No juegan a nada pero tienen buenas individualidades como Sané y Musiala.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Nov 2022)

Está el equipo muy cansado y cometiendo fallos. Y Alemania se juega todo por el todo. Aunque ahora con el empate a ver que hace, si se encierra o sigue apretando


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Ahora a sufrir.


----------



## Pura Sangre (27 Nov 2022)

La entrada del negro no quedó en balde... para Alemania


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Tiene pinta de perder expaña



Les queda tiempo.


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Nos empatan con los paquetes negros en el campo. Menudo gilipollas.


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

Koke llora nos lee.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antiglobalismo (27 Nov 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> el funci diciendo que no se podía hacer nada y estaba Unai celebrándolo antes de que se lo metieran.



Tve es leyendanegrismo y pesimismo antiespaña.

Con la selección parece que lo esconden pero siempre sale a flote.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Las fumadas de LE sacando a Balde y a Nico son auténticas y muy top...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Nov 2022)

Williams se ha ganado irse al fondo del banquillo el resto del torneo. Será un poco injusto y todo lo que queráis, pero no se puede salir a jugar así.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Koke llora nos lee.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



el que nos lee es el negrazo, que ha hecho lo que todos deseamos hacerle en la cara.


----------



## WasP (27 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Las fumadas de LE sacando a Balde y a Nico son auténticas y muy top...



La fumada es convocar a Koke, que ya está para jubilarse en el Carrozas FC...


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (27 Nov 2022)

Koke tiene pupita, qué del Pateti es el cabrón...


----------



## Metamorfosis (27 Nov 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Alemania aferrandose a no quedar fuera en fase de grupos en dos mundiales consecutivos (algo muy humillante para su historia)



A Italia ya le ha ocurrido: Salieron campeones en Alemania 2006 y afuera en 1era ronda en Sudáfrica 2010 y Brasil 2014. A Rusia ni calificaron, como tampoco ahora.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

El nico es una puta mierda...


----------



## Th89 (27 Nov 2022)

El nigga vasco es lo más lamentable que he visto en mucho tiempo.

Ni puta idea de jugar tiene. Le sacas de correr y se pierde.


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El nico es una puta mierda...



Nos quedamos el malo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TALEBIANO (27 Nov 2022)

Día bastante flojito de Pedri.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Alemania va a por el partido.... LE prepara las maletas, hijodeputa...


----------



## Pura Sangre (27 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El nico es una puta mierda...



es un tronco, se nota que es vasco


----------



## Desencantado (27 Nov 2022)

Koke Rederroición


----------



## petro6 (27 Nov 2022)

Karma Kalergui. Luis Enrique hijo de puta,


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

Los japoneses nos hacen un SEPUKU.


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antiglobalismo (27 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> El nigga vasco es lo más lamentable que he visto en mucho tiempo.
> 
> Ni puta idea de jugar tiene.



La responsabilidad del hijo de Amunike. Porque cojones le ha llevado? Y encima le hace jugar dos veces.


----------



## Chichimango (27 Nov 2022)

El Williams parece que está jugando un amistoso, y el Koke que lleva jugando 180 minutos seguidos. Que mal han salido los cambios, joder.


----------



## petro6 (27 Nov 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Los japoneses nos hacen un SEPUKU.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



O un bukkake..


----------



## Hermericus (27 Nov 2022)

No entiendo que este Williams en la selección. No ha hecho NADA en el Athletic


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Nov 2022)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> Día bastante flojito de Pedri.



como decía un conforero más atrás, el pedri ese lleva como 33 años en la selección y no tengo ni puta idea de quién es ni le pongo cara


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Alemania se conforma con el empate


----------



## artemis (27 Nov 2022)

Íbamos ganando meten a dos negros NWO y nos meten gol


----------



## rejon (27 Nov 2022)

UYyyyyyyyyyy Morata.


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Que no pasa nada si se palma este partido indocumentaos


----------



## Pura Sangre (27 Nov 2022)

cagadon de Morata


----------



## Antiglobalismo (27 Nov 2022)

Morrallas se come el balón.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Nov 2022)

Que malo es morralla, se le hace de noche, invierno, ve 20 años pasar....


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

@artemis ... Morata tontín...


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> O un bukkake..



con tentáculos, muchos tentáculos


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Íbamos ganando meten a dos negros NWO y nos meten gol



Lo dudabas? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antiglobalismo (27 Nov 2022)

Que puto tullido el negro de Bilbao.


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No entiendo que este Williams en la selección. No ha hecho NADA en el Athletic



Aspas era el que debía estar ahí, también por las faltas y los penaltis. Eso no lo da Nico.


----------



## Rediooss (27 Nov 2022)

Se traba el solo, recluta patoso... que malo es el cabron


----------



## Migue111 (27 Nov 2022)

no sabia que se podian cambiar 5 jugadores por partido. Eso es casi medio equipo!. Interesante


----------



## WasP (27 Nov 2022)

6 de ampliación, que burrada xd


----------



## Espartano27 (27 Nov 2022)

"6 minutos de corazones indestructibles" pero qué clase de subnormal está narrando el partido


----------



## Antiglobalismo (27 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> "6 minutos de corazones indestructibles" pero qué clase de subnormal está narrando el partido



Funcionario que no se juega su puesto.


----------



## brickworld (27 Nov 2022)

Luego se queja morralla que le llaman malo y tal


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

Olmo chupa en exceso


----------



## WasP (27 Nov 2022)

Por qué coño no combina Olmos??? Es un suicida


----------



## Sr Julian (27 Nov 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Que puto tullido el negro de Bilbao.



Lo importante es tener una selección inclusiva.


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

El puto moro alemán ese es una pesadilla 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (27 Nov 2022)

Pufffffff


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2022)

Joder con el Carvajal suputamadre


----------



## Antiglobalismo (27 Nov 2022)

Están oliendo nuestro miedo joder.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Calvajal hijodeputa


----------



## ¿Qué? (27 Nov 2022)

se viene el 1-2?


----------



## TALEBIANO (27 Nov 2022)

Joder, que corner más inoportuno.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Nov 2022)

Los cambios han sido bastante reguleras, la verdad. Lo de Morata bien, pero Alba estaba jugando bien y tiene muchas tablas, Gavii hace mucha falta y Olmo hace un buen rato que no está y ahí sigue.


----------



## Chichimango (27 Nov 2022)

Vaya partidito del Barbas...


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> como decía un conforero más atrás, el pedri ese lleva como 33 años en la selección y no tengo ni puta idea de quién es ni le pongo cara









Pero en joven


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Alemania se conforma con el empate



Como perdamos con japon se van a casa...


----------



## Nomeimporta (27 Nov 2022)

Joder Carvajal vaya cesión de mierda


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Nov 2022)

Conocen ya a Busquets de sobra, ese tiene que tener sangre Sefardita


----------



## Rediooss (27 Nov 2022)

Na, no damos talla, cuando nos toque la primera mediania pa casa.
Lo que sabíamos antes del partido contra Costa Rica


----------



## Descuernacabras (27 Nov 2022)

Jaja qué hostia se metió Busquets.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Busquets declarándose al boche. Solo le faltaba el anillo.


----------



## rejon (27 Nov 2022)

Uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Antiglobalismo (27 Nov 2022)

Que se la juegue Niko Williams...


Que dices loco??


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Nov 2022)

Madre mía el imbécil de Busquets, se queda parado el subnormal


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Nov 2022)

Ese Goretzka es un animal,como ha humillado a Williams...


----------



## Suprimo (27 Nov 2022)

Nico Williams MVP


----------



## Sr Julian (27 Nov 2022)

Tengo miedo.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Nov 2022)

Nico willians entrenaba persiguiendo gallinas y huyendo de la policía, pero los alemanes corren más.


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Nov 2022)

Joder España bajando el nivel en estos minutos.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (27 Nov 2022)

Que manera de regalar balones.


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

El árbitro se rajó


----------



## WasP (27 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Na, no damos talla, cuando nos toque la primera mediania pa casa.
> Lo que sabíamos antes del partido contra Costa Rica



Nos hemos malacostumbrado con el mundial de 2010, España siempre ha sido de las quiero-y-no-puedo, antes de 2010 el chiste era que nos íbamos en cuartos, "como siempre" xD


----------



## Descuernacabras (27 Nov 2022)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> Día bastante flojito de Pedri.



Para variar.


----------



## jlf73 (27 Nov 2022)

Unai Simón el jugador n° 12 de Alemania


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Nov 2022)

Los dos mejores equipos del mundial han empatado.


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

Los dos equipos contentos sobre el campo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Nov 2022)

Joder, que es Alemania con el agua al cuello y a nosotros nos vale el empate. No sé qué coño esperabais algunos.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

Muy bien rodri, bien Unai y el nico ese lleva plomo en las trenzas es más lento que un pigmeo cojo


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Nov 2022)

Empatando con los japos pasamos primeros a no ser que Costa Rica gane a Alemania 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silluzollope (27 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Como perdamos con japon se van a casa...



Perder con Japón y que gane Costa Rica, es muy difícil que se vengan ya. Va a ser peor y nos va a eliminar Marruecos


----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Nico Williams MVP



Morata...


----------



## Chichimango (27 Nov 2022)

Final.

Partido mundialista 100%, ojalá fuesen todos así.


----------



## AlterEgoYo (27 Nov 2022)

jlf73 dijo:


> Unai Simón el jugador n° 12 de Alemania



¿Vives en un mundo paralelo y has visto un partido distinto al resto?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Nada, empate acordado de lejos.

Marca España y de repente empezamos a perder balones y tal, en general los alemanes mejor y España con sus falsos futbolistas fallando goles, Morata y Ferrán.


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Ha sacado al fardo de Koke y a sufrir.
Pedri terrible eligiendo en varias contras


----------



## calzonazos (27 Nov 2022)

Bueno ni tan mal


----------



## JAGGER (27 Nov 2022)

Solo 25 minutos de fútbol.


----------



## il banditto (27 Nov 2022)

Todos contentos, España ganará a Japón para asegurar y Alemania le meterá un carro a tosta rica, tienen un punto y mira lo calmados que están, los turconegros se saben clasificados


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 Nov 2022)

Mi análisis del partido...

El equipo de la señorita Pepis de los amigos y parientes de LE, que vaya preparando las maletas que en octavos ( que pasarán ) nos pueden eliminar hasta los marroquís... Mejor ni presentarse...

Eso es todo...


----------



## Desencantado (27 Nov 2022)

Unai Simón sacando el balón con un pase atrás a un compañero es muy Amunike.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Nov 2022)

Nos perdonaron un penalty y el empate fue por sacar a un defensa sin motivo alguno. 

Kissinger apuesta por España


----------



## Stalkeador (27 Nov 2022)

Si Japón no juega con Mark Lenders, Oliver y Benji... podemos ganarles.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

hemos tirado la primera parte.

por lo demás, un planteamiento acsurdo de Luisenrique que ha intentado corregir sobre la marcha.


----------



## Focus in (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (27 Nov 2022)

Lo de ferran mal, carvajal mal, y el unai mal...


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Partido feo,

las dos selecciones salieron a NO perder.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

Luis Enrique explica al negro vasko donde se meten los goles.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

el resultado es justo, tuvimos alguna que no la metieron ferrán ni asensio y sufrimos al final.

Me quedo contento.


----------



## pepetemete (27 Nov 2022)

No hay cosa que me dé más asco que los equipos que juegan para atrás.
El puto anti fútbol, de perdedores


----------



## chomin (27 Nov 2022)

Lucho pon a Azpilicueta otra vez, no jodamos,. Carvajal esta hecho una mierda


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Nov 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1274947


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Contra este rival sí se han visto las debilidades.


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> hemos tirado la primera parte.
> 
> por lo demás, un planteamiento acsurdo de Luisenrique que ha intentado corregir sobre la marcha.



Los cambios salvo morata, para olvidar.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Partido feo,
> 
> las dos selecciones salieron a NO perder.



no alemania salio con lo de presionar presionar y presionar..y se les olvido que tenian que ganar


----------



## Th89 (27 Nov 2022)

Las grandes selecciones son así, orgullo de campeón hasta que piten el final.

Y si el descuento dura algo más, igual nos llevamos un disgusto.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Nov 2022)

Así no le ganamos a Francia o a Brasil


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Contra este rival sí se han visto las debilidades.



un rival llamado alemania....que se habra roto fisicamente para el siguiente partido en 3 dias


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Las grandes selecciones son así, orgullo de campeón hasta que piten el final.
> 
> Y si el descuento dura algo más, igual nos llevamos un disgusto.



No lo dudo. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Señor X (27 Nov 2022)

Menos dramas, que parece que no ganarle a Alemania es una catastrofe. Gracias al regalo de Costa Rica, incluso perdiendo con Alemania, España pasaba con un simple empate con Japón.

Ahora, con este punto, puede permitirse el lujo de perder contra Japón, siempre que Costa Rica no le gane a Alemania. Y pasaría como segundo.


----------



## Rediooss (27 Nov 2022)

Y ahora el Salinas estará comentando el partido, recordando a otros reclutas patosos de otros tiempos iguales.


----------



## Chichimango (27 Nov 2022)

Estos partidos hace 20 años los acabábamos perdiendo siempre, contra Alemania, Brasil, Francia etc. Se nota la estrella en el pecho, por la confianza que da para jugar contra los grandes y por el respeto que estos nos tienen.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Así no le ganamos a Francia o a Brasil



eso no lo podemos saber...el tiro de olmo era gol en un 90% de las veces de no estar neurer


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

insisto hasta los huevos de la EDAD actual del futbol de PRESION PRESION a la salida del balon


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Nov 2022)

Los últimos minutos han sido error tras error por nuestra parte. Alemania no te puede meter gol ni en 900 minutos tal como han atacado. 

Gol regalado y empate que nos mete en octavos. 

BIen España pero hay que mejorar los detalles que te hacen ganar o perder eliminatorias.


----------



## krako (27 Nov 2022)

Koke es un cáncer....en cuanto sale el centro del campo se descuajeringa....y Williams? Joder, qué malo que es


----------



## Leer (27 Nov 2022)

Me ha gustado el partido, con mucha tensión.

Y en el global me ha gustado más Alemania. A ver si cogen confianza los teutones y se apuntan a ser favoritos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Nov 2022)

Lo peor de España Busquets y Koke, les tengo una manía especial. El negro Williams ha jugado temblando pero confio en su potencial. LE podía haber traído a Nabo para jugar en el lugar de Rodri y Rodri en el medio en lugar de Busquets. Pero el pavo si no da la nota lo pasa mal.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

Me parece un empate justo, porque tampoco hemos hecho muchas ocasiones. Ellos me han parecido un equipo bastante ramplón.
Individualmente hemos tenido mejores selecciones, creo que en eso estamos de acuerdo todos, así que probablemente nuestra táctica y nuestro trabajo en equipo consiga esconder eso. No creo que nos valga contra equipos como Brasil o Francia, pero mientras tanto vamos tirando.


----------



## Chichimango (27 Nov 2022)

Que cojones, el Iniesta se ha hecho un implante en plan mohicano o qué? Será por pasta, no me jodas...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Nov 2022)

Solo quedamos fuera si:

a) Perdemos

y

b) Costa Rica gana O Alemania gana por una cantidadde goles que compense 8 entre su victoria y nuestra derrota


----------



## feministaliberal (27 Nov 2022)

Partidazo


----------



## Silluzollope (27 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> eso no lo podemos saber...el tiro de olmo era gol en un 90% de las veces de no estar neurer



Con los Y si… no se gana un mundial.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

La Alemañia ha arrugao a los Gabis y Ausencios que corrían en círculos como pollos.

La entrada de Morata nos ha dado un poquito de referencia arriba, pero la farsa de Luisenrique sigue obccecada con lo de dar vueltas en círculo.

Es un micsterio lo de por qué dan vueltas en círculo


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Sr Julian (27 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Final.
> 
> Partido mundialista 100%, ojalá fuesen todos así.



Es que ya nadie se acuerda de los derechos de los maricones y las mujeras en Catar.


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Nov 2022)

España preocupado? Quién debe de estar preocupado es Alemania que es último de momento hasta que termine su partido contra Costa Rica.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Con los Y si… no se gana un mundial.



pues si LOS ys si.. si coinciden...


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Este partido no es una medida real,

ni Alemania, ni España salieron a muerte,

todo cautela y especular,

en unos cuartos no juegan así ninguna de las dos.

El resultado es positivo, joder, que son los kartofen.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1274947



¿Qué significado futbolistico encierra esta misteriosa imagen?...no lo pillo.


----------



## sociedadponzi (27 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No entiendo que este Williams en la selección. No ha hecho NADA en el Athletic



es por cuota


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Pues buen partido

Alemania jugandose todo ,y el miedo que han metido ha sido su presión arriba


----------



## condimento (27 Nov 2022)

Qué diferencia entre dos selecciones europeas y los gitanorros de anoche que iban a hostia limpia. Otro ejemplo, la final de la reciente Copa América era una caza al conejo, en este caso Neymar. Y hoy había tensión, había competencia entre dos europeas pero nada más.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (27 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Solo quedamos fuera si:
> 
> a) Perdemos
> 
> ...



Yo hacia biscotto si va ganando Alemania por no mucha diferencia.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Nov 2022)

¿nico williams y koke son jugadores profesionales de futbol?

y mientras tanto canales , aspas , y otros tantos en su casa viendo el partido por la television

bravo el hijo de amunike


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Partidazo



Parecía más un partido de cuartos o semifinales


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> un rival llamado alemania....que se habra roto fisicamente para el siguiente partido en 3 dias



Pues claro. Contra Costa Rica todo fue fácil. Es ahora cuando se ven las costuras. Pero han empatado.

Yo les he visto de todas formas un poco nerviosos. Les falta rodaje y experiencia.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Nov 2022)

Se va a repetir el España-Croacia del año pasado


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Pensad que Ferrán y Asensio han fallado dos que normalmente van a puerta.


----------



## Vanatico (27 Nov 2022)

Buen partido.
Si quedamos primeros no nos cruzariamos con Alemania hasta una hipotetica final, he creido entender.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Nov 2022)

Vaya cojonazos entrevistando a Carvajal


----------



## Big_Lanister (27 Nov 2022)

El Musala ese o como se llame, que puto jugadorazo, vaya diamantito en bruto


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Nov 2022)

Y Ansu Frágil??


----------



## Sr Julian (27 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No entiendo que este Williams en la selección. No ha hecho NADA en el Athletic



La selección Española, perdón, la Roja, ha de ser inclusiva, donde se vean representadas las minorias y la diversidad cultural de España, perdón, el estado, donde jueguen negros, moros, sseparatistas y el primer jugador que se declare abiertamente maricón o travesti también tiene plaza fija.


----------



## Rediooss (27 Nov 2022)

Hoy era el día de ganar a un grande, te vas a ir ganando a nada, y no, caer en cuartos sin ganar a nadie es un papel mediocre, o al nivel de Salinas y compañía.


----------



## Silluzollope (27 Nov 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Buen partido.
> Si quedamos primeros no nos cruzariamos con Alemania hasta una hipotetica final, he creido entender.



Somos tan tontos que no haremos un biscotto, se clasificara Alemania y nos ganará la final, como si lo viera.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Somos tan tontos que no haremos un biscotto, se clasificara Alemania y nos ganará la final, como si lo viera.



mejor nunca hemos tenido una plata mundial


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

Ahira toca que la farsa de Luisenrique deje de dar vueltas en círculo y traten de buscar alguna referencia clara en el hentorno y construir un equipo que sepa a qué juegan.


----------



## Vanatico (27 Nov 2022)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> El Musala ese o como se llame, que puto jugadorazo, vaya diamantito en bruto



Y sin ser un caballo como m,bappe. Le comparan con messi...


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Solo quedamos fuera si:
> 
> a) Perdemos
> 
> ...



Situaciones muy improbables. Alemania ya se ha recuperado y va a crujir a Costa Rica, y España a Japón. Japón no le aguanta a España este fútbol.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ahira toca que la farsa de Luisenrique deje de dar vueltas en círculo y traten de buscar alguna referencia clara en el hentorno y construir un equipo que sepa a qué juegan.



tiene que hablar con el cholo y con scaloni para que le expliquen como jugar al furgol


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Nov 2022)

Se han palmado 2 puntos.


----------



## wwknude (27 Nov 2022)

Los cambios (Williams y sacar a Gavi) ha sido para que Alemania empatara...


----------



## Captain Julius (27 Nov 2022)

Yo he visto el partido en ocasiones negro.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Somos tan tontos que no haremos un biscotto, se clasificara Alemania y nos ganará la final, como si lo viera.



Alemania no sé si está como para llegar a la final o al aeropuerto de Berlin


----------



## fvckCatalonia (27 Nov 2022)

Ha sido salir el negro, y pam, la cagamos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Nov 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Buen partido.
> Si quedamos primeros no nos cruzariamos con Alemania hasta una hipotetica final, he creido entender.



2 del mismo grupo no se pueden cruzar hasta la final (o el partido por el 3º puesto)


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Alemania nos gana en físico y nos planta cara en técnica. Ahora sí que me han parecido de los mejores del mundial.


----------



## vegahermosa (27 Nov 2022)

una parte para cada equipo, es un titular clasico pero muy acertado. 

la primera parte ha sido nuestra, la segunda aún con nuestro gol, ha sido de ellos. 

los minutos finales tras el gol germano se nos han hecho muy cuesta arriba porque han taponado un par de buenos contraataques que en otras circunstancias podrían haber sido gol. 

creo que debemos estar contentos con el trato que nos ha dado alemania, se han trabajado el partido a conciencia, han achicado agua, han secado nuestro centro del campo, han apretado desde el portero hasta el ultimo atacante con una animosidad de rango eliminatorio, y ese respeto que nos profesan es un orgullo. 

me ha parecido un partido que ha tenido suspense hasta el final. alemania tiene cuatro estrellas en el pecho por una de nosotros, y en eliminatorias o partidos de vida o muerte, sabemos que esta es su versión, la cual hemos contenido durante una gran primera parte.

ahora nuestro partido está en ganar a japón y sellar la clasificación


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Sí. No sé si nos habría venido bien un tipo como Sergio Ramos con mucha experiencia, o si es mejor hacer borrón y cuenta nueva sacando sólo jóvenes.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No entiendo que este Williams en la selección. No ha hecho NADA en el Athletic


----------



## Thundercat (27 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Habiendo ganado Costa Rica a Japón, es inevitable pensar que a Japón le podemos meter de 3 a 5 goles. El gol de Costa Rica es como el segundo de Argentina ayer: Evitable con un portero más alto.



Yo también pensaba lo mismo, pero resulta que mide casi 1,90.
Son bicharracos todo el equipo, se ve que han cogido a sus mejores especímenes. El único japonés promedio es uno que mide 1,66. En la defensa pasan todos del 1,80.
Querrían gente que pudiera competir al choque con el resto de países o ellos mismos destacarían en su liga por eso.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

Juegan tan lento que acaba el partido y sientes que no vas a volver a tener una erección en días


----------



## sociedadponzi (27 Nov 2022)

si espana pierde pasa segundo excepto que alemania meta un monton d goles









Las cuentas del grupo de España: un empate ante Japón nos mete en octavos


Se completó la segunda jornada en el grupo E y España lo tiene todo a favor para estar en octavos. Si gana a Japón será primero de grupo, si empata estará garantizado el pase a oct




www.marca.com


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Yo hacia biscotto si va ganando Alemania por no mucha diferencia.



¿que biscotto hay aqui?


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

España lo tiene a huevo para quedar primera, su cruce de octavos será con el grupo de Marruecos, Belgica y Croacia. Los moros lo tienen muy facil para sacr 7 puntos y quedar primeros evitando a España. El rival de España en octavos será Belgica o Croacia, el empate elimina a los belgas.


----------



## Vanatico (27 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> 2 del mismo grupo no se pueden cruzar hasta la final (o el partido por el 3º puesto)



Estaria bonito cruzarnos con marruecos. A ver que dice Colau entonces de ver partidos en recintos en Bcn.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> 2 del mismo grupo no se pueden cruzar hasta la final (o el partido por el 3º puesto)



Nos pasó con Italia en la euro 2012.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Este partido no es una medida real,
> 
> ni Alemania, ni España salieron a muerte,
> 
> ...



Como ya han comentado, este partido antes del 2008 lo hubiéramos perdido (y habríamos empatado con Tosta Rica)

Joder que es una selección de chavales. Y han dado buena imagen


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

he visto casi todos los partidos de este mundial Y SOLO he visto a alemania hacer esta presion todo EL PUTO partido...llegaran fundidos ante costa rica


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> Los cambios (Williams y sacar a Gavi) ha sido para que Alemania empatara...



Yo hubiera sentado a Busquets en lugar de Gavi.

Y meter a Ansu en lugar de Nico.
Nico no termina las jugadas como sí hace Ansu.

Lo que no me explico es porqué no sale Ansu, eso es que debe de estar tocado... y Aspas en Vigo.

Aspas es un jugador que en los últimos 15, 20' te aguanta el balón creando peligro, no como Del Olmo o Nico.


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> Los cambios (Williams y sacar a Gavi) ha sido para que Alemania empatara...



Pues o eso, o torpeza del entrenador.

Quería aprovechar las contras contra una Alemania al ataque, pero al equipo no le salían ni los contraataques ni casi el control del balón. No era día para hilar tan fino, sino para aguantar la presión rival.


----------



## wwknude (27 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Se han palmado 2 puntos.



Es igual, los mundiales es estar bien en los cruces y tirar bien los penaltys, lo demás es circo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Todavía recuerdo mi mensaje diciendo que pasaban tosta rica y Japón en el grupo.....

@Obiwanchernobil profeta.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Nov 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> si espana pierde pasa segundo excepto que alemania meta un monton d goles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O que Costa Rica gane y nos envíe a casa


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Empate justo. A ratos mejor España, a ratos mejor Alemania.

El empate es bastante bueno para España y correcto para Alemania. Es muy difícil que nos quedemos fuera, sería una hecatombe histórica.

A ganar a Japón para estar tranquilo y luego Alemania que intente tirar el muro costarricense, que igual no le resulta tan fácil.

Partido para aprender mucho. La linea defensiva no me ha gustado NADA, ha habido errores muy corregibles, creo que es nuestro punto débil, si el partido no le controlamos somos MUY vulnerables.


----------



## wwknude (27 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Yo hubiera sentado a Busquets en lugar de Gabi.
> 
> Y meter a Ansu en lugar de Nico.
> Nico no termina las jugadas como sí hace Ansu.
> ...



Ansu juega por la izquierda y Olmo fue de los mejores. No está tocado, jugará. Los mundiales son los cruces, la primera fase, nada.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ¿nico williams y koke son jugadores profesionales de futbol?
> 
> y mientras tanto canales , aspas , y otros tantos en su casa viendo el partido por la television
> 
> bravo el hijo de amunike



Que amargados y agonías sois


----------



## Octubrista (27 Nov 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> si espana pierde pasa segundo excepto que alemania meta un monton d goles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si ganan Japón y Costa Rica; España y Alemania pueden compartir avión de regreso a Europa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2022)

Madre mia que denigrancia TVE de comentarios...


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Nov 2022)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> El Musala ese o como se llame, que puto jugadorazo, vaya diamantito en bruto



Si levantara la cabeza lo mismo si.


----------



## wwknude (27 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues o eso, o torpeza del entrenador.
> 
> Quería aprovechar las contras contra una Alemania al ataque, pero al equipo no le salían ni los contraataques ni casi el control del balón. No era día para hilar tan fino, sino para aguantar la presión rival.



Creo que no le dio mucho peso a ganar, es primera fase.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (27 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿que biscotto hay aqui?



Si queda poco tiempo y ya es imposible que quedemos fuera me dejo ganar para echar a Alemania y quedar segundos, probablemente nos tocaria Marruecos y en cuartos evitamos a Brasil.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo soy del Madrid y tengo estrés postraumático de las veces que he visto al Bayern de Múnich atacando los últimos 15 minutos de un partido que tenían perdido.
> 
> Sin coñas, la última vez creo que apagué la tele.



Es lo que he hecho yo faltando cinco minutos.

Son demasiado jóvenes. El segundo lo tendrían que haber metido a la que ha empezado a abrirse Alemania, aprovechando cuando metían cambios sobretodo.

Yo no lo veo claro, se puede ganar contra quien sea, pero también perder. Pero eso no quita que los partidos los vamos a disfrutar que no veas.

Por cierto, Alemania me confirma lo que vi de los primeros 70 minutos contra Japón, es un buen equipo y, dentro de su estilo, tiene todo lo que necesita.


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Yo también pensaba lo mismo, pero resulta que mide casi 1,90.
> Son bicharracos todo el equipo, se ve que han cogido a sus mejores especímenes. El único japonés promedio es uno que mide 1,66. En la defensa pasan todos del 1,80.
> Querrían gente que pudiera competir al choque con el resto de países o ellos mismos destacarían en su liga por eso.



Vaya, no lo sabía. Bien traído.

Ahora entiendo más que Alemania perdiera contra ellos, pues siempre se les dan mal los equipos altos y fuertes. En otros mundiales perdían contra Chequia, Bulgaria, y equipos de estos sosos de Europa del Este pero troncos.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (27 Nov 2022)

Los cambios han sido una basura. Iñaki Williams entró fresco y no ganó ni una carrera, Gavi está bien para estos partidos, pero Luis Enrique lo cambió porque le salió de los huevos. Jordi Alba estaba haciendo un partidazo y lo sacaron por Balde que no sabía ni donde posicionarse, y así fue como al minuto cayó el empate alemán. Justo por esa banda.


----------



## Vanatico (27 Nov 2022)

Dicen que si todo estuviese en su sitio, Brasil en cuartos.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Alemania nos gana en físico y nos planta cara en técnica. Ahora sí que me han parecido de los mejores del mundial.



Han presionando muy bien ,donde saben que somos más vulnerables y siempre intentaban robar el balón en el medio para salir a la contra

Nada nuevo en el manual de como jugar contra España


----------



## wwknude (27 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Los cambios han sido una basura. Iñaki Williams entró fresco y no ganó ni una carrera, Gavi está bien para estos partidos, pero Luis Enrique lo cambió porque le salió de los huevos. Jordi Alba estaba haciendo un partidazo y lo sacaron por Balde que no sabía ni donde posicionarse, y así fue como al minuto cayó el empate alemán. Justo por esa banda.



Balde no tuvo que ver con esa jugada...y el que marca parte del centro.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Los cambios han sido una basura. Iñaki Williams entró fresco y no ganó ni una carrera, Gavi está bien para estos partidos, pero Luis Enrique lo cambió porque le salió de los huevos. Jordi Alba estaba haciendo un partidazo y lo sacaron por Balde que no sabía ni donde posicionarse, y así fue como al minuto cayó el empate alemán. Justo por esa banda.



El único cambio bueno ha sido el de Morata. Gavi otra cosa no, pero GARRA le pone, Pedri no tanta... pero bueno, que hay que aprender y ya está.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Si queda poco tiempo y ya es imposible que quedemos fuera me dejo ganar para echar a Alemania y quedar segundos, probablemente nos tocaria Marruecos y en cuartos evitamos a Brasil.



mola xd


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Los cambios han sido una basura. Iñaki Williams entró fresco y no ganó ni una carrera, Gavi está bien para estos partidos, pero Luis Enrique lo cambió porque le salió de los huevos. Jordi Alba estaba haciendo un partidazo y lo sacaron por Balde que no sabía ni donde posicionarse, y así fue como al minuto cayó el empate alemán. Justo por esa banda.



Alba estaba reventado, pedía el cambio él mismo.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Laporte buen partido,

Gavi es un pulmón, cuando salió y entró Koke nos comieron, el zagal tiene cojones,

Olmo es un jugón, pero estaba muy lejos del área,

el resto regulero.

* Morata a lo tonto está ya con dos goles.


----------



## Thundercat (27 Nov 2022)

Suerte que Alemania tampoco tiene ningún jugador que marque la diferencia en ataque, porque esas liadas tocando en defensa te las pilla un Benzema y te revienta.


----------



## guanoincoming (27 Nov 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Estaria bonito cruzarnos con marruecos. A ver que dice Colau entonces de ver partidos en recintos en Bcn.



Yo les tengo gana a los marroquíes, aprovecharía para degollarlos al final del partido por lo de Annual y Marcha Verde, aún no se me olvida.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> he visto casi todos los partidos de este mundial Y SOLO he visto a alemania hacer esta presion todo EL PUTO partido...llegaran fundidos ante costa rica



Y esa es la ventaja de España en este mundial, vamos muy bien de físico


----------



## Thundercat (27 Nov 2022)

Para mí ha sido como el partido del 2010 pero con versiones aguadas de los dos equipos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> Ansu juega por la izquierda y Olmo fue de los mejores. No está tocado, jugará. Los mundiales son los cruces, la primera fase, nada.



Olmo ha sido el mejor, el único que de vez en cuando se acordaba que esto va de desbordar y crear ocasiones en la portería contraria


----------



## VandeBel (27 Nov 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Somos tan tontos que no haremos un biscotto, se clasificara Alemania y nos ganará la final, como si lo viera.



Yo casi que firmo llegar a la final.


----------



## Pablem0s (27 Nov 2022)

Por decir esto tengo que soportar a mucho repartecarnets diciendo que no soy atlético, pero qué malo es Koke, cojones. Cómo ralentiza el juego del Atleti y cómo lo ha ralentizado hoy (y siempre) con España. Hemos bajado 4 marchas con su entrada. Espero que el centro del campo se mantenga sano y el experimento no vuelva a producirse. 

Por cierto espero que Llorente empiece a contar con minutos, hay mucha medianía contando con minutos en su puesto, y él sin debutar aún en el torneo.


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Yo también pensaba lo mismo, pero resulta que mide casi 1,90.
> Son bicharracos todo el equipo, se ve que han cogido a sus mejores especímenes. El único japonés promedio es uno que mide 1,66. En la defensa pasan todos del 1,80.
> Querrían gente que pudiera competir al choque con el resto de países o ellos mismos destacarían en su liga por eso.



Ojo con eso que dices.

EFECTIVAMENTE. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Nov 2022)

Ha habido una batalla en el centro del campo bestial, Alemania ha tenido que correr como una loca los 90 minutos. España no es un rival nada fácil de vencer, yo no lo tenía muy claro, pero viendo el partido de hoy lo he confirmado. Otro rival sin la cabezonería y la forma física alemana hoy habría sido machacado. Vamos a ver si España mantiene el nivel, de momento bien.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (27 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> mola xd



Si las normas de desempate fueran como en la eurocopa el empate entre España y Japón dejaba fuera a Alemania.


----------



## Betty W. (27 Nov 2022)

Alemnia saliendo a presionar y no dejar jugar a España,

Nosotros, debíamos hacer primer toque y pasar, asi eliminariamos todo su presión


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (27 Nov 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Todo buen español debería desear el fracaso de "la Roja".




¿De dónde se ha escapado este retrasado mental?

Cambiale el puto nombre y ya está. En la puta vida he usado yo esa mierda de remoquete para llamar a la selección.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Bueno, ahora los alemanes están dando por hecho que ganan a Costa Rica...  Hace 4 años también iban a ganar a Corea del Sur, se enquistó el 0-0 y al final perdieron 2-0.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

El misterio de La farsa de Luisenrique


----------



## Suprimo (27 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> España lo tiene a huevo para quedar primera, su cruce de octavos será con el grupo de Marruecos, Belgica y Croacia. Los moros lo tienen muy facil para sacr 7 puntos y quedar primeros evitando a España. El rival de España en octavos será Belgica o Croacia, el empate elimina a los belgas.



Hipotéticamente tras esos octavos, si pasamos 1os en la fase nos toca Brasil, si pasamos 2os nos tocan Portvgal o inclvso Suiza, sale a cventa quedar 2º


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Se han palmado 2 puntos.



Y casi perdemos. Les falta madurez. Estos no son (todavía, quizá nunca) los que ganaron Eurocopa, mundial y Eurocopa consecutivamente.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hipotéticamente tras esos octavos, si pasamos 1os en la fase nos toca Brasil, si pasamos 2os nos tocan Portvgal o inclvso Suiza, sale a cventa quedar 2º



Estamos dando por hecho que mañana gana Brasil a Suiza, y yo querría verlo.


----------



## Betty W. (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Partido feo,
> 
> las dos selecciones salieron a NO perder.



No tienes ni put idea, salieron los dos a por el partido, mas ESPAÑA , Alemania a presionar el balon y no dejarlo circular


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Betty W. dijo:


> No tienes ni put idea, salieron los dos a por el partido, mas ESPAÑA , Alemania a presionar el balon y no dejarlo circular



España salió a por el partido?

Hemos visto un partido diferente.


----------



## wwknude (27 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Olmo ha sido el mejor, el único que de vez en cuando se acordaba que esto va de desbordar y crear ocasiones en la portería contraria



Olmo y Jordi Alba


----------



## pandiella (27 Nov 2022)

lo que no puede ser es que luis enrique permita (u ordene) a unai simon pasar a un jugador raso por el centro, estando incluso a veces rodeados por rivales

es que además lo paradójico es que cuando se da una situación similar más arriba (con laporte, busquets o pedri en la posición equivalente de unai), ahi no arriesgan, y casi siempre juegan al pase seguro, hacia un lado u el otro, e incluso para atrás

no entiendo ese riesgo gratuito con el portero, y la precaución extrema más arriba


----------



## Jotacé96 (27 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> he visto casi todos los partidos de este mundial Y SOLO he visto a alemania hacer esta presion todo EL PUTO partido...llegaran fundidos ante costa rica



Japón ya dio la sorpresa ganándoles... quien dice que Costa Rica no les puede empatar al menos, no digo ya ganar


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Nov 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> lo que no puede ser es que luis enrique permita (u ordene) a unai simon pasar a un jugador raso por el centro, estando incluso a veces rodeados por rivales
> 
> es que además lo paradójico es que cuando se da una situación similar más arriba (con laporte, busquets o pedri en la posición equivalente de unai), ahi no arriesgan, y casi siempre juegan al pase seguro, hacia un lado u el otro, e incluso para atrás
> 
> no entiendo ese riesgo gratuito con el portero, y la precaución extrema más arriba



Errores de interpretación. 

El fútbol es un deporte de automatismos, pero si juegas con ese tipo de riesgo, tienes que ser capaz de leer cuando no hay ventaja.

Unai no lo lee.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Me escribe un amigo muy futbolero de Bulgaria 

Que parecía un partido de final...

Y mientras aquí hablando de aspas y tal


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Laporte buen partido,
> 
> Gavi es un pulmón, cuando salió y entró Koke nos comieron, el zagal tiene cojones,
> 
> ...



Comparado con que?? Con Tosta rica? 

Empatar a 1 contra una Alimaña que se jugaba la clasificación es hacer un partido regulero??


----------



## BudSpencer (27 Nov 2022)

Esta selección no puede ganar el mundial pero al menos ofrecerá un muy buen desempeño.


----------



## Poseidón (27 Nov 2022)

Queremos ver a Luis Enrique pisoteado por los caballos.

Que pague con sangre por su soberbia y su estupidez.

Sangre para el Dios de la sangre!


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

A Caraojal le ha sacao hoy porque por lo visto tenía mucha profundidac o algo asín han dicho, claro, claro...

y Ausencio to una referencia inexistente.

Gabi, además de dar tarascadas a to lo que se mueve, también corre en círculo como un pollo.

Ferrán mvp

Pedri ha perdido hoy todos los balones que ha tocado? ha dado algún pase claro?

y porque la Alemaña no está pa tirar cobetes. pero vamos, les ha bastao con presionar un poquito pa arrugarnos y ponernos a dar vueltas en círculo.


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

2022 World Cup Predictions


FiveThirtyEight's World Cup forecasting model calculates each team's chances of winning each match and reaching each round.




projects.fivethirtyeight.com




Seguimos siendo la segunda favorita el empate ha sido un bajón pero todavía queda.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Estamos dando por hecho que mañana gana Brasil a Suiza, y yo querría verlo.



En 20 horas lo sabremos


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Y casi perdemos. Les falta madurez. Estos no son (todavía, quizá nunca) los que ganaron Eurocopa, mundial y Eurocopa consecutivamente.



Morata no es villa

Gavi no es Xavi

Pedri no es Iniesta

Es lo que tenemos y os recuerdo que llegaron a semifinal de la eurocopa haciendo un gran partido contra Italia


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ahira toca que la farsa de Luisenrique deje de dar vueltas en círculo y traten de buscar alguna referencia clara en el hentorno y construir un equipo que sepa a qué juegan.



Joer, que pesados sois los ex-patriotas.

Mejor llamar a Ceballos, Nacho y Lucas Vazquez para que les enseñen el jogo bonito.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Me escribe un amigo muy futbolero de Bulgaria
> 
> Que parecía un partido de final...
> 
> Y mientras aquí hablando de aspas y tal



Es que la gente a sobreestimado a España y menospreciado a Alemania, cuando la realidad es que son parecidos de nivel. Es más, el España - Alemania es prácticamente el único partido de primera fase de este mundial que puedas decir que es "top mundial". Es el único partido con 2 campeones del mundo jugando uno contra el otro... no sé me ocurre que, de los primeros 48 partidos de este mundial, haya uno mejor que este. Si acaso el Francia - Dinamarca o el Portugal - Uruguay, pero aun asi están bastante, pero bastante por debajo de un España - Alemania.

Ambos hemos tenido suerte de probarnos contra un rival de enjundia con "riesgo moderado" y eso es una ventaja que no va a tener nadie más.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (27 Nov 2022)

Mi pronóstico:
Final Francia-Brasil

Y a mitad partido se abre una puerta temporal y aparece una tía que trae lejía... llegan enviados del futuro a pedir auxilio en la guerra contra los extraterrestres...


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Comparado con que?? Con Tosta rica?
> 
> Empatar a 1 contra una Alimaña que se jugaba la clasificación es hacer un partido regulero??



No hablo del resultado, el resultado es bueno,

para ti han hecho un buen partido Ferrán, Busquets, Asensio, etc?


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

Al final nos elimina Japón y la culpa va a ser del Cholo


----------



## Desencantado (27 Nov 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> lo que no puede ser es que luis enrique permita (u ordene) a unai simon pasar a un jugador raso por el centro, estando incluso a veces rodeados por rivales
> 
> es que además lo paradójico es que cuando se da una situación similar más arriba (con laporte, busquets o pedri en la posición equivalente de unai), ahi no arriesgan, y casi siempre juegan al pase seguro, hacia un lado u el otro, e incluso para atrás
> 
> no entiendo ese riesgo gratuito con el portero, y la precaución extrema más arriba



Lucho contra la lógica.


----------



## guanoincoming (27 Nov 2022)

Sospec


《Judas》 dijo:


> El misterio de La farsa de Luisenrique



Sospecho que eres muy joven, creo que no has visto nunca a Clemente con la selección y patapún parriba. Prefiero este juego de Luis Enrique.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mia que denigrancia TVE de comentarios...



No como aqui


----------



## pepetemete (27 Nov 2022)

Morata, Asensio y el negro deben de ser titulares.
Olmo es un tronco


----------



## BudSpencer (27 Nov 2022)

Este mundial se lo lleva Brasil, no hay ninguna duda. España estará en la pelea y la afición se puede dar por satisfecha.


----------



## pandiella (27 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Errores de interpretación.
> 
> El fútbol es un deporte de automatismos, pero si juegas con ese tipo de riesgo, tienes que ser capaz de leer cuando no hay ventaja.
> 
> Unai no lo lee.



luis enrique falla al no corregirlo. ventaja la da nunca, se está muy lejos. y no es un pase que de para iniciar contrataques rapido, los hacia en los rondos estáticos que haciamos. las veces que no nos metió en un lío, el receptor simplemente pasó a otro y a continuar con el rondo (con unai y el mismo riesgo incluídos en el nuevo rondo)

me parece algo obvio, no lo entiendo


----------



## Scout.308 (27 Nov 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Queremos ver a Luis Enrique pisoteado por los caballos.
> 
> Que pague con sangre por su soberbia y su estupidez.
> 
> Sangre para el Dios de la sangre!



Cómele el culo sudao a LE, pipero subnormal


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Medio broma, medio en serio: Culerdos con los jugadores del B. Munich delante = tembleque de piernas.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Que España NO se clasifica se paga a 101 .


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> lo que no puede ser es que luis enrique permita (u ordene) a unai simon pasar a un jugador raso por el centro, estando incluso a veces rodeados por rivales
> es que además lo paradójico es que cuando se da una situación similar más arriba (con laporte, busquets o pedri en la posición equivalente de unai), ahi no arriesgan, y casi siempre juegan al pase seguro, hacia un lado u el otro, e incluso para atrás
> *no entiendo ese riesgo gratuito con el portero*, y la precaución extrema más arriba


----------



## Hamtel (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Que España NO se clasifica se paga a 101 .



Le voy a meter unos pavillos a ver si suena la flauta


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Me escribe un amigo muy futbolero de Bulgaria
> 
> Que parecía un partido de final...
> 
> Y mientras aquí hablando de aspas y tal



Como que era una final para ellos.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Esta selección no puede ganar el mundial pero al menos ofrecerá un muy buen desempeño.



Semifinales sería un gran resultado


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Como que era una final para ellos.



Y hemos dado la cara


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Y hemos dado la cara



Partidazo.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> 2022 World Cup Predictions
> 
> 
> FiveThirtyEight's World Cup forecasting model calculates each team's chances of winning each match and reaching each round.
> ...



In Kissinger we trust


----------



## Poseidón (27 Nov 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Cómele el culo sudao a LE, pipero subnormal



Pompero de mierda. Un respeto a tus mayores.

Sois unos traidores a España, a la raza y a los crios que vienen detras nuestra.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> luis enrique falla al no corregirlo. ventaja la da nunca, se está muy lejos. y no es un pase que de para iniciar contrataques rapido, los hacia en los rondos estáticos que haciamos. las veces que no nos metió en un lío, el receptor simplemente pasó a otro y a continuar con el rondo (con unai y el mismo riesgo incluídos en el nuevo rondo)
> 
> me parece algo obvio, no lo entiendo



y yo veia a hasta 5 alemanes enormes presionado la salida del balon ...


----------



## Sir Connor (27 Nov 2022)

Que verguenza de selección no meterle 7 goles a una selección que perdió con Japón


----------



## esBlackpill.com (27 Nov 2022)

Joder, colectivamente somos una pasada, pero hay algunos puntos individuales que hay claras carencias y entorpecen el juego, esto no es un club y no puedes fichar, es lo que hay, pero confianza plena, que lo den todo.


----------



## cebollo (27 Nov 2022)

Próximos partidos contra Japón, Croacia, Brasil, incógnita y Francia.

No veo clara la semifinal.


----------



## LMLights (27 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Yo hacia biscotto si va ganando Alemania por no mucha diferencia.



No es posible,

Empatan España-Japon
Gana Alemania.

España 5 ptos.
Japón 4 ptos.
Alimaña 4 ptos.

Pero se mira el goal average general no el particular, y Alemania va a ganar a Costa Rica de 2 o 3 goles.


----------



## Scout.308 (27 Nov 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Pompero de mierda. Un respeto a tus mayores.
> 
> Sois unos traidores a España, a la raza y a los crios que vienen detras nuestra.



Mandrilero pipero antiespañol prorruso subnormal, tira a cambiarte el dodotis HIJODEPVTA


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Morata no es villa
> 
> Gavi no es Xavi
> 
> ...



es así, no tenemos un equipo muy vertical que nos la ponga muy tiesa, pero lo más probable es que jugando a otra cosa nos iría mucho peor, la táctica no es mala ( hay cosas mejorables, como el fetiche de meternos a dar pases de un metro casi en nuestra propia área pequeña ) pero no tenemos lo de Brasil ni lo de Francia ( ni a Messi ), y eso no es culpa de la táctica


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Solo podemos ser 2º empatando y que Costa Rica gane; o perdiendo y que Alemania no le gane más de 6-0 a Costa Rica (O que empaten).

Nadie va a pensar en el Biscotto. Aparte que especular con rivales... ¿Es que Brasil va a ganarle a Uruguay o a Portugal? Dais muchas cosas por hecho.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> En 20 horas lo sabremos



Con Svizzera a muerte 

Mañana lo veré con un compi Suizo 

Hoy en el pub petado de españoles y solo 2 alemanes


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Nov 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> Si Japón no juega con Mark Lenders, Oliver y Benji... podemos ganarles.



Tienen mucho fondo de armario aún,Julián Ross,Tom Baker,los gemelos Derrick...partido a cara de perro


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Solo podemos ser 2º empatando y que Costa Rica gane; o perdiendo y que Alemania no le gane más de 6-0 a Costa Rica (O que empaten).
> 
> Nadie va a pensar en el Biscotto. Aparte que especular con rivales... ¿Es que Brasil va a ganarle a Uruguay o a Portugal? Dais muchas cosas por hecho.



Si es que es una parida.

España tiene que estar entre las 8 mejores, porque ese es su nivel.

En cuartos brasil? Pues Brasil. Les podemos ganar y podemos perder como contra cualquier otra en un mundial.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Morata, Asensio y el negro deben de ser titulares.
> Olmo es un tronco



Joder si casi mete un charro al principio que hubiera sido una debacle para Alimaña


----------



## El Juani (27 Nov 2022)

Sólo vengo a decir los cambios que ha hecho Luis Enrique. Erróneos a mi parecer.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Solo podemos ser 2º empatando y que Costa Rica gane; o perdiendo y que Alemania no le gane más de 6-0 a Costa Rica (O que empaten).
> 
> Nadie va a pensar en el Biscotto. Aparte que especular con rivales... ¿Es que Brasil va a ganarle a Uruguay o a Portugal? Dais muchas cosas por hecho.



Biscotto?


----------



## Patatas bravas (27 Nov 2022)

Casi que me da más miedo Portugal en un cruce de cuartos que Brasil


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

Si tostarica sale con una tostada que no sabían ni dónde estaban porque les echaron burundanga en el colacao, pues puedes salir con Ferran, gabi, pedri, ausencio....ok, todo bien.

Pero no puedes salir con eso pa enfrentarte a una Alemañia venida a menos porque te presionan un poquito y te pones a dar vueltas como un pollo, a perder balones y a dar patadas al aire.

Espero que contra Japón no haga apuestas ridículas. Hay que salir con un equipo titular serio, con referencias y las cosas claritas. Cuando esté el partido resuelro, si te hace ilusión, pues te pones a dar vueltas en círculo o lo que te de la gana, pero se trata de clasificarse.


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Sólo vengo a decir los cambios que ha hecho Luis Enrique. Erróneos a mi parecer.



Se ha pegado una columpiado de tres pares de cojones, salvo el del yernísimo por Morata.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Que verguenza de selección no meterle 7 goles a una selección que perdió con Japón



Vaya comentario de FEO


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> No es posible,
> 
> Empatan España-Japon
> Gana Alemania.
> ...



Que invento de mierda es este que empatados los dos a puntos, te puede pasar delante un equipo al que has derrotado unos dias antes?


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Casi que me da más miedo Portugal en un cruce de cuartos que Brasil



Pues si, porque contra Brasil "no estás históricamente obligado" y si se gana, sería una victoria "histórica". pero si en Cuartos te toca un rival "mediano" dices "esta es la mia, no me vuelvo a ver asi en otra..." y la presión es diferente.

Yo prefiero ser 1º, y si nos toca Bélgica + Brasil + Argentina + Francia pues mira... nos ha tocado.


----------



## Patatas bravas (27 Nov 2022)

Todo lo que no sea pactar con los japoneses el empate es de ignorantes. No creo que sea ilegal ni la UEFA pueda meter mano en el asunto . Aunque habrá un escándalo en redes sociales


----------



## Sir Connor (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Vaya comentario de FEO



Tu a cantar el.himno de la puta Espanya que es muy interesante


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Biscotto?



Pero qué biscotto ni qué cojones, España tiene que salir a ganar porque si pierde se queda fuera. Salir a ganar nunca es biscotto.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Que invento de mierda es este que empatados los dos a puntos, te puede pasar delante un equipo al que has derrotado unos dias antes?



Mierda de progres

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patatas bravas (27 Nov 2022)

Ansu fati debe estar reservado para octavos o en un estado físico malo porque su calidad y gol nos puede hacer la diferencia en partidos a vida o muerte apartir de octavos


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Nov 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Todo lo que no sea pactar con los japoneses el empate es de ignorantes. No creo que sea ilegal ni la UEFA pueda meter mano en el asunto . Aunque habrá un escándalo en redes sociales



Si Japón empata se queda fuera 100%. Alemania va a ganar de 2 a Tosta Rica seguro.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wwknude (27 Nov 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ansu fati debe estar reservado para octavos o en un estado físico malo porque su calidad y gol nos puede hacer la diferencia en partidos a vida o muerte apartir de octavos



El estado físico ya lo viste en el amistoso, y es bueno


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> es así, no tenemos un equipo muy vertical que nos la ponga muy tiesa, pero lo más probable es que jugando a otra cosa nos iría mucho peor, la táctica no es mala ( hay cosas mejorables, como el fetiche de meternos a dar pases de un metro casi en nuestra propia área pequeña ) pero no tenemos lo de Brasil ni lo de Francia ( ni a Messi ), y eso no es culpa de la táctica



Hoy se ha visto que no es nada facil hacerle un gol a Ejpaña y quitarle el balón para intentarlo 

Esa es nuestra defensa, nuestra táctica, el resto lo saben y buscan como evitarlo. Cuanto mejor sea el rival más difícil es aplicar este sistema.

Y con esto pues a donde se llegue. Se COMPITE con un estilo propio. En el pasado siempre intentábamos copiar los sistemas que triunfaba en aquel momento ( juego rápido con físico a lo alemán, o más tarde el catenaccio italiano de los 90 etc)


----------



## vegahermosa (27 Nov 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Se ha pegado una columpiado de tres pares de cojones, salvo el del yernísimo por Morata.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



sobre el papel la idea es buena, ellos quieren arriesgar y metes alguien profundo y rapido al espacio para encontrarle el hueco al lateral y mas con 1-0, que el escenario invita a tener una ocasion y matar el partido, de hecho se ha tenido alguna que nos permitiera ampliar ventaja, pero la suerte no nos ha sonreido y asensio ha mandado un balon muy bueno a las nubes 

nadie imaginaba que alemania en esas seguiria apretando defensivamente tanto, la verdad, pero es que ellos han cuajado un partido muy bueno en lo tactico y son muy incomodos, como lo es francia o brasil hablando de equipos que tienen mucho ida y vuelta y gente muy fuerte y potente. 

y koke pues venia a ser una especie de ayuda para que busquets no acabase superado y con una segunda. como digo, luis enrique ha pensado como cualquiera hubiera pensado en su posicion 

ademas hoy hemos visto el primer partido serio de rodri en la zaga siendo centrocampista y lo ha hecho muy bien.


----------



## Patatas bravas (27 Nov 2022)

Me parece más equipo Alemania que Brasil y Portugal que tienen mucha estrella que nos la veo corriendo yo a defender . Alemania no puede pasar a octavos es un coco. El equipo top más equilibrado junto a España


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Si tostarica sale con una tostada que no sabían ni dónde estaban porque les echaron burundanga en el colacao, pues puedes salir con Ferran, gabi, pedri, ausencio....ok, todo bien.
> 
> Pero no puedes salir con eso pa enfrentarte a una Alemañia venida a menos porque te presionan un poquito y te pones a dar vueltas como un pollo, a perder balones y a dar patadas al aire.
> 
> Espero que contra Japón no haga apuestas ridículas. Hay que salir con un equipo titular serio, con referencias y las cosas claritas. Cuando esté el partido resuelro, si te hace ilusión, pues te pones a dar vueltas en círculo o lo que te de la gana, pero se trata de clasificarse.



Ya es la segunda vez que dices la mentira de que te presionan un poquito. Si estuvieras tú ahí te cagabas encima.

Ahora puedes soltar tu habitual diarrea de mensajes repitiendo lo mismo como haces siempre. Se ve que no te has tomado la medicación hoy.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Nov 2022)

Han entrevistado al final a varios aficionados españoles y la mitad eran mexicanos de familia española  
(Posiblemente viven en USA y tienen pasta).

El remero medio español no puede costearse ir a Catar a ver la selección.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

y busquets, que casi nos deja con 10 y nos casca un penalti?

porfavarr, que alguien le siente un ratito ya


----------



## Zarpa (27 Nov 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Si Japón empata se queda fuera 100%. Alemania va a ganar de 2 a Tosta Rica seguro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



CR va a salir con 8 centrales y 2 medio centros. A los japos no les marcaron de jugada y a nosotros por fallos no forzados constanres.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues si, porque contra Brasil "no estás históricamente obligado" y si se gana, sería una victoria "histórica". pero si en Cuartos te toca un rival "mediano" dices "esta es la mia, no me vuelvo a ver asi en otra..." y la presión es diferente.
> 
> Yo prefiero ser 1º, y si nos toca Bélgica + Brasil + Argentina + Francia pues mira... nos ha tocado.



Opino igual 

Lo de especular es de equipos que solo piensan en que suene la.flauta porque no.estan seguros de sí mismos, de tener las ideas claras de como competir


----------



## vegahermosa (27 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> es así, no tenemos un equipo muy vertical que nos la ponga muy tiesa, pero lo más probable es que jugando a otra cosa nos iría mucho peor, la táctica no es mala ( hay cosas mejorables, como el fetiche de meternos a dar pases de un metro casi en nuestra propia área pequeña ) pero no tenemos lo de Brasil ni lo de Francia ( ni a Messi ), y eso no es culpa de la táctica



tenemos clase media, y nuestro trabajo muy bien ejecutado por luis enrique es no vender burras, ser competitivos y estar en la terna de cuartos y que caiga alguna semifinal o final donde hacer equipo y Dios dirá.


----------



## Patatas bravas (27 Nov 2022)

Los de costa rica van a salir a morir lo lógico es que gane alemania pero no lo veo tan fácil como a priori parece .


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Nov 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Todo lo que no sea pactar con los japoneses el empate es de ignorantes. No creo que sea ilegal ni la UEFA pueda meter mano en el asunto . Aunque habrá un escándalo en redes sociales



Pero es que no veo la ventaja, a Alemania le perjudicas solo ligeramente y ademas, hay un riesgo de perder el titulo de grupo


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Sólo vengo a decir los cambios que ha hecho Luis Enrique. Erróneos a mi parecer.



Sip 

Los cambios alemanes mejor


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

si no hace cambios, Ferran igual hubiera conseguido tirar alguna entre los tres palos


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

o Ausencio, ahí de referencia inexistente. Tenía que haber jubao to el partido


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Hoy se ha visto que no es nada facil hacerle un gol a Ejpaña y quitarle el balón para intentarlo
> 
> Esa es nuestra defensa, nuestra táctica, el resto lo saben y buscan como evitarlo. Cuanto mejor sea el rival más difícil es aplicar este sistema.
> 
> Y con esto pues a donde se llegue. Se COMPITE con un estilo propio. En el pasado siempre intentábamos copiar los sistemas que triunfaba en aquel momento ( juego rápido con físico a lo alemán, o más tarde el catenaccio italiano de los 90 etc)



imagínate que hubiésemos tenido una forma propia de jugar desde los 80 ó los 90, cuando a pesar de tener generaciones de jugadores más habilidosos de los que tenemos ahora, y con mejor uno contra uno, íbamos más despistados que un pulpo en un garaje y nadie sabía a qué jugábamos, por lo que no ganábamos nada o casi nada


----------



## Patatas bravas (27 Nov 2022)

Yo a ansu lo reservaría para octavos y la fase final del torneo. No merece la pena que juegue contra Japón .


----------



## Kartoffeln (27 Nov 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Me parece más equipo Alemania que Brasil


----------



## Scout.308 (27 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> o Ausencio, ahí de referencia inexistente. Tenía que haber jubao to el partido



Tira a otro hilo a dar por culo por favor


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Todo lo que no sea pactar con los japoneses el empate es de ignorantes. No creo que sea ilegal ni la UEFA pueda meter mano en el asunto . Aunque habrá un escándalo en redes sociales



Efectivamente, la UEFA no puede meter mano en el asunto porque el mundial es un torneo FIFA.  

Además no tiene sentido, se juegan los dos partidos al mismo tiempo y hay que ganar, ya está.

Eso de quedar segundos para librarse de brasil en cuartos es una tontería, si caes en cuartos contra brasil no es mal mundial en absoluto y si te los cepillas es la puta hostia para un equipo tan joven como este.


----------



## Kartoffeln (27 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Sólo vengo a decir los cambios que ha hecho Luis Enrique. Erróneos a mi parecer.



Erróneos sobre el papel no, pero a la práctica ninguno de los 2 ha jugado nada bien.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Efectivamente, la UEFA no puede meter mano en el asunto porque el mundial es un torneo FIFA.
> 
> Además no tiene sentido, se juegan los dos partidos al mismo tiempo y hay que ganar, ya está.
> 
> Eso de quedar segundos para librarse de brasil en cuartos es una tontería, si caes en cuartos contra brasil no es mal mundial en absoluto y si te los cepillas es la puta hostia para un equipo tan joven como este.



porque presumis que brasil llegara a cuartos?


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

pero yo alucino sobre todo con lo de el Gabi ese, que le llevan haciendo una campaña de propaganda como a nadie nunca jamás y mira que me fijo pa ver qué es lo que le ven y sólo veo a un pollo dando tarascadas a to lo que se mueve. 

No sé por qué el Gabi ese está ahí. porque es jóven o por qué? me parece una medianía tirando a mediocridac total


----------



## Patatas bravas (27 Nov 2022)

Los posibles cuartos contra Brasil marcarán el mundial de España yo creo . Si ganamos creo que ganamos el mundial .


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> tenemos clase media, y nuestro trabajo muy bien ejecutado por luis enrique es no vender burras, ser competitivos y estar en la terna de cuartos y que caiga alguna semifinal o final donde hacer equipo y Dios dirá.



Es el camino de Scariolo...

Pero en basket es más fácil.


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (27 Nov 2022)

ha sido salir el moreno y atpc el mundial jajaja


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Es el camino de Scariolo...
> 
> Pero en basket es más fácil.



en basket siempre empezamos flojos y luego los demas se desinflan fisicamente


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> imagínate que hubiésemos tenido una forma propia de jugar desde los 80 ó los 90, cuando a pesar de tener generaciones de jugadores más habilidosos de los que tenemos ahora, y con mejor uno contra uno, íbamos más despistados que un pulpo en un garaje y nadie sabía a qué jugábamos, por lo que no ganábamos nada o casi nada



Joder cierto

La generación de la quinta del buitre, en la selección no jugaban a nada(ahora.con el paso del tiempo se entienden muchas cosas). La selección que teníamos en 1990 era técnicamente muy buena, hasta teníamos a una estrella en Italia como Martín Vázquez y es que se arrastraban por.el campo. No transmitían nada de nada


----------



## pepetemete (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Joder si casi mete un charro al principio que hubiera sido una debacle para Alimaña



Quien?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Joder cierto
> 
> La generación de la quinta del buitre, en la selección no jugaban a nada(ahora.con el paso del tiempo se entienden muchas cosas). La selección que teníamos en 1990 era técnicamente muy buena, hasta teníamos a una estrella en Italia como Martín Vázquez y es que se arrastraban por.el campo. No transmitían nada de nada



en los 80 jugabamos al autobus y que arkonada lo parase todo hasta las tandas de penales...lo de italia fue un tanto racano y horrible y luego clemente .....


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> porque presumis que brasil llegara a cuartos?



Porque tienen calidad y un equipo que juega bien para llegar a cuartos, obviamente es un mundial y a un partido pasan muchas cosas, pero es lo normal.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

Busquets partidazo. Menos mal que el VAR no funciona 
que se jubile ya!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Nov 2022)

menos mal que la mano de busquets los del var han preferido mirar para otro lado

ya se que esto no es el foro de la liga , pero aunque os joda es que es asi : busquets y los del farsa estan acostumbrados en España a su mafia arbitral a favor y a poner las manos que no les pitan nada

pero estos arbitros en un mundial no funcionan asi , lo de hoy ha sido una loteria que nos ha tocado , como pase otra vez nos pitan penalti y adios


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (27 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> menos mal que la mano de busquets los del var han preferido mirar para otro lado
> 
> ya se que esto no es el foro de la liga , pero aunque os joda es que es asi : busquets y los del farsa estan acostumbrados a su mafia arbitral a favor y a poner las manos que no les pitan nada
> 
> pero estos arbitros en un mundial no funcionan asi , lo de hoy ha sido una loteria que nos ha tocado , como pase otra vez nos pitan penalti y adios



Al final del partido busquets se tiró fingiendo y el árbitro le dijo que a la próxima a la puta calle.

Me gusta el arbitraje de los mundiales después de lo de korea creo que se han cortado bastante con los robos y dejan que haya contacto.

Lo de poner tantos minutos en el descuento no me parece mal para compensar las pérdidas absurdas de tiempo, si en la liga hiciesen igual se iban algunos partidos a los 150 minutos. 

Tal vez esto sea el paso previo a parar el crono cuando se pare el juego y dejar cada tiempo en 40 min de juego efectivo o algo así, molaría.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (27 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> pero yo alucino sobre todo con lo de el Gabi ese, que le llevan haciendo una campaña de propaganda como a nadie nunca jamás y mira que me fijo pa ver qué es lo que le ven y sólo veo a un pollo dando tarascadas a to lo que se mueve.
> 
> No sé por qué el Gabi ese está ahí. porque es jóven o por qué? me parece una medianía tirando a mediocridac total



yo tampoco lo entiendo, un chaval la mar de normalito, normal que perdiese la titularidad con de Jong en el barça. 

Por otro lado está Pedri aunque se haya desdibujado en la segunda parte, me parece un total fuera de serie y ha mejorado notablemente respecto del año pasado.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Efectivamente, la UEFA no puede meter mano en el asunto porque el mundial es un torneo FIFA.
> 
> Además no tiene sentido, se juegan los dos partidos al mismo tiempo y hay que ganar, ya está.
> 
> Eso de quedar segundos para librarse de brasil en cuartos es una tontería, si caes en cuartos contra brasil no es mal mundial en absoluto y si te los cepillas es la puta hostia para un equipo tan joven como este.



Si ganamos a Brasil en cuartos yo lo celebro como si fuera la final

Con un centro del campo con un abuelo y sus 2 nietos??


----------



## Glokta (27 Nov 2022)

No os hagáis volteretas mentales que a Japon no le conviene biscotear. España ha hecho lo que tenia que hacer, somos los que más fácil lo tenemos para pasar y habiendo ya jugado con Alemania que es el más fuerte. Dicho esto, lo suyo es ganar a Japón para ir a octavos con confianza y que toque el que tenga que tocar entre Belgica/Croacia/marruecos

No hago tampoco pajas más allá de octavos porque en 2018 teníamos un camino de chorra y la pifiamos


----------



## vegahermosa (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Es el camino de Scariolo...
> 
> Pero en basket es más fácil.



cuando vi el baloncesto y escuche a gente que lo sigue habitualmente pense lo mismo


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

En la Euro "nos iba a tocar Francia en Cuartos" y Suiza le remontó el 3-1 y le ganó por penalties.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> yo tampoco lo entiendo, un chaval la mar de normalito, normal que perdiese la titularidad con de Jong en el barça.
> 
> Por otro lado está Pedri aunque se haya desdibujado en la segunda parte, me parece un total fuera de serie y ha mejorado notablemente respecto del año pasado.



El Pedri vale, aceptamos barco. Que tiene buen toque y tal, ta bien. Pero lo mismo se pone a perder balones a cascoporro como hoy y te deja con el culo al aire.

Pero bueno, el Pedri sí tiene su talento, yo también lo puedo ver en algunos movimientos.

pero el Gabi ese? porfavaaaar


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> menos mal que la mano de busquets los del var han preferido mirar para otro lado
> 
> ya se que esto no es el foro de la liga , pero aunque os joda es que es asi : busquets y los del farsa estan acostumbrados en España a su mafia arbitral a favor y a poner las manos que no les pitan nada
> 
> pero estos arbitros en un mundial no funcionan asi , lo de hoy ha sido una loteria que nos ha tocado , como pase otra vez nos pitan penalti y adios



exacto!

como paso con pique en rusia en 2018


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> en los 80 jugabamos al autobus y que arkonada lo parase todo hasta las tandas de penales...lo de italia fue un tanto racano y horrible y luego clemente .....



Joder que había una buena espina dorsal para haber construido una gran selección con la quinta de buitre

Quitando 1986, 1988 fuera en primera fase. 1990 primera fase de pena y fuera en octavos sin sangre en el.cuerpo. Y ni se clasificaron para la eurocopa de 1992

Y en el Mandril lo partian.


----------



## furia porcina (27 Nov 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los de costa rica van a salir a morir lo lógico es que gane alemania pero no lo veo tan fácil como a priori parece .



Es que a Costa Rica le vale el emapte si España gana, lo cual sería un escenario lógico. Yo creo que Costa Rica va a montar el autobús y esperar a ver si España cumple lo esperado. No veo el partido fácil para Alemania a pesar de lo que pueda parecer. Le puede pasar algo parecido cuando España se la jugó contra Paraguay en el mundial de Francia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> No os hagáis volteretas mentales que a Japon no le conviene biscotear. España ha hecho lo que tenia que hacer, somos los que más fácil lo tenemos para pasar y habiendo ya jugado con Alemania que es el más fuerte. Dicho esto, lo suyo es ganar a Japón para ir a octavos con confianza y que toque el que tenga que tocar entre Belgica/Croacia/marruecos
> 
> No hago tampoco pajas más allá de octavos porque en 2018 teníamos un camino de chorra y la pifiamos



llegara a semis es pifiarla..mas ante nuestra NEMESIS italia,y su catenazzio del siglo XXI'? Y en los penales ,,?tambie nllegamos a una final de un torneo donde francia soborno al arbitro


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> Es que a Costa Rica le vale el emapte si España gana, lo cual sería un escenario lógico. Yo creo que Costa Rica va a montar el autobús y esperar a ver si España cumple lo esperado. No veo el partido fácil para Alemania a pesar de lo que pueda parecer. Le puede pasar algo parecido cuando España se la jugó contra Paraguay en el mundial de Francia.



Mira en 2018 contra Corea del Sur.

Cuidado con la tontería de que Costa Rica no tiene nada que hacer...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Joder que había una buena espina dorsal para haber construido una gran selección con la quinta de buitre
> 
> Quitando 1986, 1988 fuera en primera fase. 1990 primera fase de pena y fuera en octavos sin sangre en el.cuerpo. Y ni se clasificaron para la eurocopa de 1992
> 
> Y en el Mandril lo partian.



de aquella se veia a lo de fuera como superhombres y nosotros con el estereotipo de las sevillanas y las CONSTANTES crisis economicas no ayudaban tampoco..y tampoco ayudo que Basicamente ningun jguador español jugase fuera del pais para que viera que habia otras clases de futbol


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Lsmsensa


Glokta dijo:


> No os hagáis volteretas mentales que a Japon no le conviene biscotear. España ha hecho lo que tenia que hacer, somos los que más fácil lo tenemos para pasar y habiendo ya jugado con Alemania que es el más fuerte. Dicho esto, lo suyo es ganar a Japón para ir a octavos con confianza y que toque el que tenga que tocar entre Belgica/Croacia/marruecos
> 
> No hago tampoco pajas más allá de octavos porque en 2018 teníamos un camino de chorra y la pifiamos



Para mi las sensaciones son muchísimo mejor ahora que en 2018. Pasamos por el.cuadro fácil por pura coña y luego se vio lo que se vio. Dimos pena asco contra los moros del sur yblos moros persas, por no hablar de las.cantadas del portero y el jaleo que había con el entrenador


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Joder cierto
> La generación de la quinta del buitre, en la selección no jugaban a nada(ahora.con el paso del tiempo se entienden muchas cosas). La selección que teníamos en 1990 era técnicamente muy buena, hasta teníamos a una estrella en Italia como Martín Vázquez y es que se arrastraban por.el campo. No transmitían nada de nada



en esos estaba pensando, para empezar, también es cierto que en mejico 86 le metimos 5-1 a Dinamarca en octavos ( y eran buenísimos, con Laudrup y Larsen ) y Bélgica nos eliminó por penaltys, aquella generación no tuvo suerte pero luego pasaba otra cosa, y es que al contrario que ahora, el equipo estaba descompensado, teníamos jugadores finos que jugaban a una cosa, y luego estaban varios troncos que jodían el nivel medio del equipo ... Lo dicho, al final nadie sabía a qué jugábamos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> en esos estaba pensando, para empezar, también es cierto que en mejico 86 le metimos 5-1 a Dinamarca en octavos ( eran buenísimos, con Laudrup y Larsen ) y Bélgica nos eliminó por penaltys, aquella generación no tuvo suerte pero luego pasaba otra cosa, y es que al contrario que ahora, el equipo estaba descompensado, teníamos jugadores finos que jugaban a una cosa, y luego estaban varios troncos que jodían el nivel medio del equipo ... Lo dicho, al final nadie sabía a qué jugábamos



por no tener un portero que parase penalties,,hasta que llego casillas


----------



## vegahermosa (27 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Pedri vale, aceptamos barco. Que tiene buen toque y tal, ta bien. Pero lo mismo se pone a perder balones a cascoporro como hoy y te deja con el culo al aire.
> 
> Pero bueno, el Pedri sí tiene su talento, yo también lo puedo ver en algunos movimientos.
> 
> pero el Gabi ese? porfavaaaar



que no le guste no significa que no haga nada, su trabajo es de contencion, presion, desahogar el ataque en banda y encontrar el espacio y compañero en corto. es la perfecta definicion de lo que era en su momento un interior. su labor es muy poco perceptible pero a mi me encanta en su version de españa.
pedri sin embargo no me gusta. tiene muy buen pie pero le falta constancia y lectura del juego, aunque tiene vision y ha mejorado mucho. su funcion es la de un medio creativo pero no tiene cuerpo y le meten en banda


----------



## VandeBel (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Joder que había una buena espina dorsal para haber construido una gran selección con la quinta de buitre
> 
> Quitando 1986, 1988 fuera en primera fase. 1990 primera fase de pena y fuera en octavos sin sangre en el.cuerpo. Y ni se clasificaron para la eurocopa de 1992
> 
> Y en el Mandril lo partian.



Sudores fríos de recordar a los Manolo Jiménez , Rafa Paz, Villarroya y compañias.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> de aquella se veia a lo de fuera como superhombres y nosotros con el estereotipo de las sevillanas y las CONSTANTES crisis economicas no ayudaban tampoco..y tampoco ayudo que Basicamente ningun jguador español jugase fuera del pais para que viera que habia otras clases de futbol



Eran jugadores acostumbrados a jugar partidos contra el Bayer de mattaahus, el Milán mítico, el PSV , el Napoles de Maradona....

Esto da para una tesina


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Eran jugadores acostumbrados a jugar partidos contra el Bayer de mattaahus, el Milán mítico, el PSV , el Napoles de Maradona....
> 
> Esto da para una tesina



y por eso nos solian pasar por encima...los 70 80 hasta el 90 era untanto demigrante a nivel de clubes


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> por no tener un portero que parase penalties,,hasta que llego casillas



bueno sí, zubizarreta era un meme cuando todavía no se habían inventado los memes


----------



## pandiella (27 Nov 2022)

espanya no ganó hasta que no tuvo delanteros top. luego ya el ganar generó confianza y empezamos a darle más bombo al tiki taka. pero para mi el hecho diferencial con las espanyas previas fueron villa y torres

me gusta esta selección, pero le falta eso


----------



## vegahermosa (27 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> en esos estaba pensando, para empezar, también es cierto que en mejico 86 le metimos 5-1 a Dinamarca en octavos ( y eran buenísimos, con Laudrup y Larsen ) y Bélgica nos eliminó por penaltys, aquella generación no tuvo suerte pero luego pasaba otra cosa, y es que al contrario que ahora, el equipo estaba descompensado, teníamos jugadores finos que jugaban a una cosa, y luego estaban varios troncos que jodían el nivel medio del equipo ... Lo dicho, al final nadie sabía a qué jugábamos



por eso es un trabajo muy importante de luis enrique. esta construyendo un proyecto continuista de la mejor generacion. si con clase media se compite cuando vuelva una clase de elite mundial se puede dar la coyuntura de ser un serio candidato al mundial


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Nov 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> que no le guste no significa que no haga nada, su trabajo es de contencion, presion, desahogar el ataque en banda y encontrar el espacio y compañero en corto. es la perfecta definicion de lo que era en su momento un interior. su labor es muy poco perceptible pero a mi me encanta en su version de españa.
> pedri sin embargo no me gusta. tiene muy buen pie pero le falta constancia y lectura del juego, aunque tiene vision y ha mejorado mucho. su funcion es la de un medio creativo pero no tiene cuerpo y le meten en banda



El tal Gavi no me gusta nada. Va dando tarascadas por el campo a to lo que se mueve y corriendo en círculos como un pollo sin cabeza. Que yo qué sé, pa un equipo de copa del rey o algo así ta bien, pero no pa ermundial.


----------



## vegahermosa (28 Nov 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> espanya no ganó hasta que no tuvo delanteros top. luego ya el ganar generó confianza y empezamos a darle más bombo al tiki taka. pero para mi el hecho diferencial con las espanyas previas fueron villa y torres
> 
> me gusta esta selección, pero le falta eso



tiene que catalanizar palabras o es que tiene dislexia


----------



## vegahermosa (28 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El tal Gavi no me gusta nada. Va dando tarascadas por el campo a to lo que se mueve y corriendo en círculos como un pollo sin cabeza. Que yo qué sé, pa un equipo de copa del rey o algo así ta bien, pero no pa ermundial.



como le digo hace un trabajo muy valioso y es muy incomodo de defender


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Joder que había una buena espina dorsal para haber construido una gran selección con la quinta de buitre
> 
> Quitando 1986, 1988 fuera en primera fase. 1990 primera fase de pena y fuera en octavos sin sangre en el.cuerpo. Y ni se clasificaron para la eurocopa de 1992
> 
> Y en el Mandril lo partian.



por entonces había un despiste total y nadie acertaba a pulsar la tecla correcta, tuvo que venir el señor Luis Aragonés, el mejor entrenador de la historia del fútbol español


----------



## LMLights (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Joder cierto
> 
> La generación de la quinta del buitre, en la selección no jugaban a nada(ahora.con el paso del tiempo se entienden muchas cosas). La selección que teníamos en 1990 era técnicamente muy buena, hasta teníamos a una estrella en Italia como Martín Vázquez y es que se arrastraban por.el campo. No transmitían nada de nada



Si que jugaban hombre, lo que pasa es que no tenía ni la contundencia ni fortaleza física de Alemania, ni la calidad de Brasil, ni el oficio de Italia. Nos faltaba un puntito. Luego tiernes la época de Clemente, con un equipo muy interesante, calificados de "troncos" y "poco ofensiva" ya con más oficio (Kiko, Caminero, Hierro), y tienes la "política" en el mundo del fútbol.

A la España de Clemente *LE ROBARON* en USA ´94 y en la Eurocopa contra Inglaterra `96.

Por último, la época de Camacho, y el* ROBO* indescriptible de Corea del Sur.

Por cierto recordando tiempos pasados de grandes equipos y grandes cagadas (como Zubizarreta en Francia ´98, otro equipazo), espero que Unai Simón no entre en el Hall de la Fama de Cardeñosas, Zubizarretas ni Julio Salinas.......porque da el perfil de entrar en la Historia.

España siempre ha tenido grandes equipos pero que no cuajaban. De siempre.


----------



## vayaquesi (28 Nov 2022)

No he podido seguir el hilo, pero bueno, comento lo que he visto resumiendo mucho:

Lo mejor del partido en sí, el resultado. Punto.

Por otra parte es bueno que si a España le tiene que salir un partido medianamente malo (también hay que valorar al rival y lo que se jugaba) mejor que sea en este partido. Más que nada porque el encuentro ante Costa Rica puede dar una falta sensación de seguridad que no se corresponde con la realidad, ya que los partidos en las eliminatorias hay que dar por hecho serán más parecido a lo que España se encontrará contra Alemania, por lo tanto este partido sirve como aviso para ponerse las pilas.


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> Es que a Costa Rica le vale el emapte si España gana, lo cual sería un escenario lógico. Yo creo que *Costa Rica va a montar el autobús y esperar a ver si España cumple lo esperado*. No veo el partido fácil para Alemania a pesar de lo que pueda parecer. Le puede pasar algo parecido cuando España se la jugó contra Paraguay en el mundial de Francia.



Bien visto


----------



## VandeBel (28 Nov 2022)

Eurocopa del 84 subcampeones. En el 86 había buen equipo, pero fue irse gente veterana como Camacho y Gordillo entre otros y del 87 hasta que llegó Clemente es la peor selección española que he visto.

Clemente formó un equipo fortísimo defensivamente y le faltó suerte en momentos puntuales. El famoso partido contra Italia o los penaltis contra Inglaterra en la Eurocopa inglesa.


----------



## Th89 (28 Nov 2022)

Clemente con todo lo que era, yo recuerdo que tenía sus momentos, podía ser hasta gracioso.

Tabique, sin embargo, tiene la gracia en el culo.

Lo único que me gusta de él es como da cera a los perroristas, en eso es top.


----------



## wwknude (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Joder que había una buena espina dorsal para haber construido una gran selección con la quinta de buitre
> 
> Quitando 1986, 1988 fuera en primera fase. 1990 primera fase de pena y fuera en octavos sin sangre en el.cuerpo. Y ni se clasificaron para la eurocopa de 1992
> 
> Y en el Mandril lo partian.



La partían contra el Cádiz o el Murcia, pero en Copa de Europa o mundiales se les veía el nivel.


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> por entonces había un despiste total y nadie acertaba a pulsar la tecla correcta, tuvo que venir el señor Luis Aragonés, el mejor entrenador de la historia del fútbol español



Si yo no digo de ganar mundiales a lo maradona...Llegar a unas semifinales, eliminar a algun campeón. Darte la alegría de un partidazo co el d dinamarca de 1986) Saber que podías estar ahí. Pero coño que en 1990.nos elimina Yugoslavia que estaba ya en media guerra civil

Yo me llevé muchos chascos con aquella generación. Hablamos de 3 competiciones 1988,1990,1992


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> La partían contra el Cádiz o el Murcia, pero en Copa de Europa o mundiales se les veía el nivel.



Bueno yo no opino así y soy del farsa 

En Europa no tuvieron mucha suerte, pero llegaron a eliminar Al napoles de Maradona,otro año al Oporto que era El campeón, otro año al Bayern... eran buenos.jugadores. recuerdo muchos partidos y llegaron a semifinales 4 años.


----------



## pandiella (28 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Si que jugaban hombre, lo que pasa es que no tenía ni la contundencia ni fortaleza física de Alemania, ni la calidad de Brasil, ni el oficio de Italia. Nos faltaba un puntito. Luego tiernes la época de Clemente, con un equipo muy interesante, calificados de "troncos" y "poco ofensiva" ya con más oficio (Kiko, Caminero, Hierro), y tienes la "política" en el mundo del fútbol.
> 
> A la España de Clemente *LE ROBARON* en USA ´94 y en la Eurocopa contra Inglaterra `96.
> 
> ...



esto pienso yo tambien

de hecho incluso en los partidos que nos eliminaban era muchas veces cuando "mejor" habiamos jugado

desdes el 86 hasta el 2006 recuerdo pocas derrotas "merecidas". de hecho la más merecida para mi fue la del 2006, y luego el mismo equipo va y hace la tripleta

al final el problema principal era la falta de gol, lo más importante (salvo la de corea)

creo que se es muy injusto con las espanya anteriores a 2006, y más aún con la de clemente. y el equipo del 98 era mejor aún que el del 94, con raul y luis enrique que estaban como motos


----------



## Glokta (28 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> llegara a semis es pifiarla..mas ante nuestra NEMESIS italia,y su catenazzio del siglo XXI'? Y en los penales ,,?tambie nllegamos a una final de un torneo donde francia soborno al arbitro



? En 2018 perdimos con Rusia octavos por penaltis


----------



## pandiella (28 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Clemente con todo lo que era, yo recuerdo que tenía sus momentos, podía ser hasta gracioso.
> 
> Tabique, sin embargo, tiene la gracia en el culo.
> 
> Lo único que me gusta de él es como da cera a los perroristas, en eso es top.



en el 94 no tragaba a clemente

en el 98, "gracias" a la prensa, clemente era mi idolo


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> No he podido seguir el hilo, pero bueno, comento lo que he visto resumiendo mucho:
> 
> Lo mejor del partido en sí, el resultado. Punto.
> 
> Por otra parte es bueno que si a España le tiene que salir un partido medianamente malo (también hay que valorar al rival y lo que se jugaba) mejor que sea en este partido. Más que nada porque el encuentro ante Costa Rica puede dar una falta sensación de seguridad que no se corresponde con la realidad, ya que los partidos en las eliminatorias hay que dar por hecho serán más parecido a lo que España se encontrará contra Alemania, por lo tanto este partido sirve como aviso para ponerse las pilas.



Yo no veo que España haya hecho un partido medianamente malo. Más bien, medianamente bueno

Nos hemos puesto por encima del marcador y tuvimos ocasión de rematar El partido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

Llorente puede jugar perfectamente en su posición y no sé por qué no. Tiene llegada y tiene gol. Puede dar mucho tirón al equipo y está ahí sentao desperdiciao.


----------



## Glokta (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Lsmsensa
> 
> 
> Para mi las sensaciones son muchísimo mejor ahora que en 2018. Pasamos por el.cuadro fácil por pura coña y luego se vio lo que se vio. Dimos pena asco contra los moros del sur yblos moros persas, por no hablar de las.cantadas del portero y el jaleo que había con el entrenador



Es irónico porque contra Portugal merecimos más que el 3-3 y luego contra los moros merecimos perder alguno incluso

Yo lo que digo es que hay que ganar en octavos haya buena o mala sensación, es de perogrullo, pero que te llega Belgica en octavos con una fase de grupos regular, Courtois se hace un muro y Hazard se vuelve ligero porque caga un truño de 5 kilos ese día y te vuelves para casa


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> esto pienso yo tambien
> 
> *de hecho incluso en los partidos que nos eliminaban era muchas veces cuando "mejor" habiamos jugado*
> 
> ...



La famosa frase...

Y a ti te parecía normal? Hay que Competir, no jugar bien.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> La partían contra el Cádiz o el Murcia, pero en Copa de Europa o mundiales se les veía el nivel.



El Milan era un equipo casi imbatible por jugadores y por táctica, y que tenía una selección de jugadorazos de varios países, los mejores a nivel internacional, era una locura, el Madrid tenía como base del equipo unos canteranos ( la mejor generación de canteranos del madrid de todos los tiempos, eso sí ), fue el equipo que les pasó por encima y tuvieron mala suerte en coincidir. Por otra parte, ganar la copa de europa antes era mucho más difícil e influía más la suerte, no era todavía la champions, no había liguilla, había que ganar la liga para clasificarse, en fin ... aquel equipo con otras circunstancias pudo haber ganado algo más de las dos copas uefa que ganó, que por entonces no era un trofeo paco de mierda, recordemos las remontadas del bernabeu en la uefa, lo que les faltó es lo ya dicho, un poco de suerte en alguna eliminatoria y la aparición estelar del Milan


----------



## VandeBel (28 Nov 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> esto pienso yo tambien
> 
> de hecho incluso en los partidos que nos eliminaban era muchas veces cuando "mejor" habiamos jugado
> 
> ...



Justo iba a apuntar el.hecho que nos eliminaban en.el partido que mejor jugábamos.

Para mi, desde el 84 hasta que llegó la época gloriosa siempre hemos tenido buenas selecciones excepto el periodo 88-90-92. En el 88 Alemania e Italia nos ganaron muy fácil. En el 90 a octavos a casa, y en el 92 ni clasificados.

La quinta del buitre irrumpieron muy fuerte pero también se " acabaron " bastante pronto. Michel y el Buitre hacen un buen Mundial en el 86, pero luego fueron a menos. 

Los seleccionadores de esa época, Muñoz, Luis Suárez y Miera muy flojos a mi juicio.


----------



## LMLights (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Si yo no digo de ganar mundiales a lo maradona...Llegar a unas semifinales, eliminar a algun campeón. Darte la alegría de un partidazo co el d dinamarca de 1986) Saber que podías estar ahí. Pero coño que en 1990.nos elimina Yugoslavia que estaba ya en media guerra civil
> 
> Yo me llevé muchos chascos con aquella generación. Hablamos de 3 competiciones 1988,1990,1992



Tu no te has llevado el chasco del 82, o eras muy pequeño. Eso si que fué un *trauma*. Para mi que pasó algo raro con la selección (alguna intoxicación o virus que lo taparon), porque el equipo no era malo, PERO NO CORRÍAN estaban fundidos (si hasta mi madre se daba cuenta ¿porqué no corren? y yo en el partido de Yugoslavia que me fuí a la habitación SOLLOZANDO, que tuvo que venir mi padre a convencerme de que volviera al salón a ver el partido).

Después de ese verano fue la primera vez que dejé de hacer la colección de cromos de la liga, fíjate el trauma y disgusto que duró meses.

Yo tengo la teoría de que pasó algo raro, no fue normal el físico de los jugadores de España en ese Mundial.
*ME TRAUMARON HIJOPUTASSSSSSSS !!!! *


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Bueno, mañana los partidos top el de las 5 y las 8. Son dos buenos partidos. Suiza le va a hacer mascar tornillos a Brasil y el Uruguay-Portugal tiene pinta de ser bonito.


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Tu no te has llevado el chasco del 82, o eras muy pequeño. Eso si que fué un *trauma*. Para mi que pasó algo raro con la selección (alguna intoxicación o virus que lo taparon), porque el equipo no era malo, PERO NO CORRÍAN estaban fundidos (si hasta mi madre se daba cuenta ¿porqué no corren? y yo en el partido de *Yugoslavia que me fuí a la habitación SOLLOZANDO, que tuvo que venir mi padre a convencerme* de que volviera al salón a ver el partido).
> 
> Después de ese verano fue la primera vez que dejé de hacer la colección de cromos de la liga, fíjate el trauma y disgusto que duró meses.
> 
> ...



Me parto  

Lo de la selección del 82, hay un buen documental sobre ello. Los propios jugadores explican los motivos. Se mezcló de todo, desde amenaza de eta, mala preparación psicológica porque les tenían encerrados, la prensa encima todo el día, mala preparación física, el propio camacho reconoce que le pesaban las piernas...

Y luego llega Irlanda del Norte que habían estado tomando unas cervezas unas.horas antes y les joden


----------



## Ex-cajero-del-saturn (28 Nov 2022)

en el mundial del 82 españa venía de jugar la liga, países como honduras o irlanda del norte llegaban frescos

la selección de la quinta del buitre no llegó más lejos porque Alemania dominaba el futbol europeo, no hay más

y en cuanto al futbol de clubs, la pasta en los ochenta estaba en italia, en la juve, el inter y el milan, que fichaban a los jugadores top

la juve tenía a platini, laudrup, los rusos

el milán a los holandeses

el inter a los tres mejores alemanes

y el nápoles tenía a maradona y careca


----------



## Elkin (28 Nov 2022)

Lo más grande de este truño de mundial es que todavía *TOSTA RICA *se pueda clasificar para octavos.



Ni a chiste lepero llega. Otra cosa hubiese sido que les permitieran jugar en taparrabos y con un arco en la mano para tirar las flechas.

Entonces ya sería más respetable todo.


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Joder que había una buena espina dorsal para haber construido una gran selección con la quinta de buitre
> 
> Quitando 1986, 1988 fuera en primera fase. 1990 primera fase de pena y fuera en octavos sin sangre en el.cuerpo. Y ni se clasificaron para la eurocopa de 1992
> 
> Y en el Mandril lo partian.



El problema es la política. Han usado el fútbol para "integrar" a vascolufos y catalufos. Por eso, en vez de construir la selección nacional en torno al Real Madrid y aprovechar los automatismos, se dedicaban a meter a tipos "étnicos" e "identitarios" que no encajaban, como el típico portero vasco que la cagaba (recordemos contra Nigeria en un mundial, o la final de la Euro 1984 contra Francia. Los Arkonadas, Zubizarretas y algún que otro vasco que metían, marginando a Buyo que era buenísimo, y con el entrenador vasco de turno (Javier Clemente, el que perdió una final UEFA con el Español por cobardía vergonzante).

En cambio, construir la selección alrededor del Farsa, eso sí es políticamente correcto. Menos mal que los no culerdos de la selección fueron decisivos globalmente y en partidos decisivos, como Casillas (parando penalties o el contrataque de Robben en la final del mundial), Xabi Alonso, Villa (en el Valencia), Fernando Torres, y aún así hemos tenido que aguantar propaganda culerda a toneladas.


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> tambien llegamos a una final de un torneo donde francia soborno al arbitro



¿Cuál?


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> de aquella se veia a lo de fuera como superhombres y nosotros con el estereotipo de las sevillanas y las CONSTANTES crisis economicas no ayudaban tampoco..y tampoco ayudo que Basicamente ningun jguador español jugase fuera del pais para que viera que habia otras clases de futbol



Efectivamente. Yo había observado que las selecciones de futbolistas que jugaban en el extranjero rendían más. Tenían más personalidad, y así España explotó cuando pasó a tener futbolistas en el extranjero, en los años 2000. La laternativa a eso es hacer un equipo en torno a un club para aprovechar los automatismos en vez de hacer equipos "diversos" con vascos y catalanes de cuota.

Ahora tenemos al vasco de cuota, que encima ni es vasco (negro). Doblecuota, negro y vasco. Peor todavía. Sólo faltaría que su padre fuera catalán.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

Mi bolsa escrotal está a una temperatura óptima, mis huevos de esta manera permanecen impermeables, recogidos y ante todo a una temperatura ambiente adecuada.

Valorad vuestras bolsas escrotales.


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> Es que a Costa Rica le vale el emapte si España gana, lo cual sería un escenario lógico. Yo creo que Costa Rica va a montar el autobús y esperar a ver si España cumple lo esperado. No veo el partido fácil para Alemania a pesar de lo que pueda parecer. Le puede pasar algo parecido cuando España se la jugó contra Paraguay en el mundial de Francia.



No, porque esa Paraguay eran los mejores defendiendo. Sólo pudieron ser eliminados por Francia muy avanzada la prórroga. Por el contrario, Costa Rica es un colador.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> por no tener un portero que parase penalties,,hasta que llego casillas...



...y Corea nos metió los 5


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

Ha habido muchísima corrupción en la FIFA. Los robos del mundial de Corea fueron la hostia, por ejemplo. Las Eurocopas siempre han sido más limpias.

El mero hecho de no querer meter el VAR hasta hace poco era una prueba irrefutable de corrupción, yendo por detrás de otros deportes como el tenis con su ojo de halcón.

En el mundial de Méjico habría valido el golazo de Míchel a Brasil, por ejemplo. Y la hostia a Luis Enrique por los italianos se habría castigado. Tantas cosas. No sé ni cómo hemos aguantado ver tanta mierda.


----------



## ravenare (28 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El tal Gavi no me gusta nada. Va dando tarascadas por el campo a to lo que se mueve y corriendo en círculos como un pollo sin cabeza. Que yo qué sé, pa un equipo de copa del rey o algo así ta bien, pero no pa ermundial.



Y el koke resurrección te gusta? Porque ni entrando fresco ha hecho algo el hijoputa. Ese si es un pedazo de mierda de la buena. Eh cochonetao? De ese no dices nada verdad mono?


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Y el koke resurrección te gusta? Porque ni entrando fresco ha hecho algo el hijoputa. Ese si es un pedazo de mierda de la buena. Eh cochonetao? De ese no dices nada verdad mono?



A Koke le tienen desplazao para encasquetarnos ahí al pollo sin cabeza ese o al jubilao de Busquets, que casi nos deja con diez y penalti. Y gracias que el VAR no funciona, si no ahora mismo estaríamos hablando de tener un pies y medio fuera dermundial, atontao.

que nos va a eliminar japón y la culpa va a ser del cholo


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

Ha tenido que salir Morata y Koke para ver posibilidades de llevarnos el partido. Qué culpa tiene Koke de que se pierdan tantos balones y se cometan errores graves al sacar el balón? Tiene la culpa de que en 60 minutos sólo hemos tenido dos disparos desde fuera del área? de que Pedri pieerda to los balones que pasan por sus pieses y que no sea capaz de dar un pase bueno ni elaborar jugada para conectar en ataque? tiene la culpa de que Ferran y Ausencio sean decoración navideña? de que caraojal sea titular para tener una supuesta profundidac imaginaria?

A koke le corresponde el brazalete de capitán y salir de titular en el centro del campo, que es su sitio.

Y Llorente de extremo para tener esa profundidac que no se ha tenido en ningún momento contra una Alemaña venida a menos.

Y Morata ser referencia indiscutible en el ataque. Porque es el delantero que tenemos, tiene gol y no está ausente en los partidos.

Pero que si te metes a leer el panfleto del AS o el Marca fijo que todos esos lo han hecho fenómeno y la culpa de to es de Cholo.


----------



## wwknude (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Bueno yo no opino así y soy del farsa
> 
> En Europa no tuvieron mucha suerte, pero llegaron a eliminar Al napoles de Maradona,otro año al Oporto que era El campeón, otro año al Bayern... eran buenos.jugadores. recuerdo muchos partidos y llegaron a semifinales 4 años.



Seguidos no, en su carrera completa podría ser.


----------



## wwknude (28 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> El Milan era un equipo casi imbatible por jugadores y por táctica, y que tenía una selección de jugadorazos de varios países, los mejores a nivel internacional, era una locura, el Madrid tenía como base del equipo unos canteranos ( la mejor generación de canteranos del madrid de todos los tiempos, eso sí ), fue el equipo que les pasó por encima y tuvieron mala suerte en coincidir. Por otra parte, ganar la copa de europa antes era mucho más difícil e influía más la suerte, no era todavía la champions, no había liguilla, había que ganar la liga para clasificarse, en fin ... aquel equipo con otras circunstancias pudo haber ganado algo más de las dos copas uefa que ganó, que por entonces no era un trofeo paco de mierda, recordemos las remontadas del bernabeu en la uefa, lo que les faltó es lo ya dicho, un poco de suerte en alguna eliminatoria y la aparición estelar del Milan



Ganó una final al Videoton húngaro...y dices que no era Paco...


----------



## Mongolo471 (28 Nov 2022)

Yo pensaba que iban a perder, y marcan un gol to cutre. Pues sí, va a ser verdad que Alemania está en la mierda.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 Nov 2022)

En el mundial de México 86 (que es el primero que recuerdo) jugamos miy bien. Luego vino un etapa muy gris con entrenadores como Miera o Luis Suárez (te cagas...) y con Clemente España volvió a ser muy competitiva. En USA 94 (donde le parten la tocha a Luis Enrique) España jugó de puta madre todo el mundial. Con un pelín más de suerte nos hubiéramos metido en la final (y Brasil nos hubiera sodomizado salvajemente...). El 98 fue un final de etapa, el 2002 fue un tangazo histórico (no solo a nosotros) y el 2006 se compitió muy dignamente. España (casi) siempre ha tenido equipos con muy buen fútbol.

Las peores Españas que yo recuerde son las del 2014 (por fin de ciclo) y las del 2018 (porque echaron al entrenador 48 horas antes de empezar, con dos cojones...). Pero, vamos, que España siempre ha estado ahí y siempre ha competido muy bien. En los años 30 y 40 el país no estaba para grandes alharacas, pero en los 50 y 60 se consiguieron grandes logros internacionales. En los 70 hubo un claro declive, pero a partir de los 80 España siempre ha estado en la élite (con fracasos puntuales, como tienen todas las selecciones).

A mí Luis Enrique me ha demostrado que es un pepino de entrenador y que con una selección de clase media sólida y cinco o seis chavales con talento se puede competir con cualquiera. No hay ninguna selección que sea neta y aplastantemente superior a España y, a un partido, nos podemos follar a cualquiera. Yo creo en esta España, de verdad.


----------



## Mongolo471 (28 Nov 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> En el mundial de México 86 (que es el primero que recuerdo) jugamos miy bien. Luego vino un etapa muy gris con entrenadores como Miera o Luis Suárez (te cagas...) y con Clemente España volvió a ser muy competitiva. En USA 94 (donde le parten la tocha a Luis Enrique) España jugó de puta madre todo el mundial. Con un pelín más de suerte nos hubiéramos metido en la final (y Brasil nos hubiera sodomizado salvajemente...). El 98 fue un final de etapa, el 2002 fue un tangazo histórico (no solo a nosotros) y el 2006 se compitió muy dignamente. España (casi) siempre ha tenido equipos con muy buen fútbol.
> 
> Las peores Españas que yo recuerde son las del 2014 (por fin de ciclo) y las del 2018 (porque echaron al entrenador 48 horas antes de empezar, con dos cojones...). Pero, vamos, que España siempre ha estado ahí y siempre ha competido muy bien. En los años 30 y 40 el país no estaba para grandes alharacas, pero en los 50 y 60 se consiguieron grandes logros internacionales. En los 70 hubo un claro declive, pero a partir de los 80 España siempre ha estado en la élite (con fracasos puntuales, como tienen todas las selecciones).
> 
> A mí Luis Enrique me ha demostrado que es un pepino de entrenador y que con una selección de clase media sólida y cinco o seis chavales con talento se puede competir con cualquiera. No hay ninguna selección que sea neta y aplastantemente superior a España y, a un partido, nos podemos follar a cualquiera. Yo creo en esta España, de verdad.



Luis Enrique es un Simeone, y esos dos no te hacen una mierda. Solo hay que verle decir a la chavalada después del gol, que defendieran. Puto Echenique.


----------



## HArtS (28 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Yo tengo la teoría de que pasó algo raro, no fue normal el físico de los jugadores de España en ese Mundial.



En el documental "Hace 25 años" entrevistan a los jugadores y tanto Gordillo como Arconada sostienen que la preparación física de España era mala, que entrenaron muy mal y eso es todo.


----------



## propileos (28 Nov 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> En el mundial de México 86 (que es el primero que recuerdo) jugamos miy bien. Luego vino un etapa muy gris con entrenadores como Miera o Luis Suárez (te cagas...) y con Clemente España volvió a ser muy competitiva. En USA 94 (donde le parten la tocha a Luis Enrique) España jugó de puta madre todo el mundial. Con un pelín más de suerte nos hubiéramos metido en la final (y Brasil nos hubiera sodomizado salvajemente...). El 98 fue un final de etapa, el 2002 fue un tangazo histórico (no solo a nosotros) y el 2006 se compitió muy dignamente. España (casi) siempre ha tenido equipos con muy buen fútbol.
> 
> Las peores Españas que yo recuerde son las del 2014 (por fin de ciclo) y las del 2018 (porque echaron al entrenador 48 horas antes de empezar, con dos cojones...). Pero, vamos, que España siempre ha estado ahí y siempre ha competido muy bien. En los años 30 y 40 el país no estaba para grandes alharacas, pero en los 50 y 60 se consiguieron grandes logros internacionales. En los 70 hubo un claro declive, pero a partir de los 80 España siempre ha estado en la élite (con fracasos puntuales, como tienen todas las selecciones).
> 
> A mí Luis Enrique me ha demostrado que es un pepino de entrenador y que con una selección de clase media sólida y cinco o seis chavales con talento se puede competir con cualquiera. No hay ninguna selección que sea neta y aplastantemente superior a España y, a un partido, nos podemos follar a cualquiera. Yo creo en esta España, de verdad.



No jodas competitiva España con Clemente, si teniamos a Hierro y Nadal en el centro del campo y al madero delante. 
A Clemente lo pusieron ahi los vascos de la federacion para que no ganara nada pero que no nos metieran muchos goles.


----------



## HArtS (28 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Es que Brasil va a ganarle a Uruguay o a Portugal?



Uruguay está en el mundial porque tiene un par de buenas individualidades (Valverde y Suárez), pero con eso no basta para ganarle a Brasil.


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> En los años 30 y 40 el país no estaba para grandes alharacas



Cuentan que en el mundial de 1934, los 2 únicos favoritos eran España e Italia, pero se jugaba en la Italia de Mussolini, que era un tipo que os sonará algo, verdad, y que no se caracterizaba por ser globalista. En esa época no había ni tarjetas amarillas, así que se dieron de hostias en el campo, sacando a jugadores en camilla incluso, y terminó el partido en esa eliminatoria 1-0 a favor de Italia. Luego Italia lo tuvo fácil para llegar a la final y ganarla. Siendo campeones ahí ya tuvieron un plus de autoestima que les sirvió para el futuro. Y no ha sido el único robo que nos ha hecho Italia a lo largo de la historia.

Por eso, ha sido un gran gustazo las eliminaciones a Italia en los últimos tiempos, especialmente la que nos llevó a ganar la Eurocopa 2008 y la siguiente final con 4-0, en la que Casillas dijo que levantaran el pie para no humillarles más. So mierda, eso es lo que quería yo, humillarles al máximo.

De todas formas, hay que reconocerles también cosas buenas a Italia: Cuando ganaron el mundial de Alemania eliminando a Alemania en casa, lo celebraron con unas bonitas camisas fascistas negras levantando el brazo en alto, que es un saludo muy poco inclusivo, feminista y resiliente, lo cual les sentó a los globalistas como una patada en los huevos. Y no había ningún oscurito en ese equipo tampoco.


----------



## BGA (28 Nov 2022)

Buen hilo y buen tono... en general, que no falta quien quiere dar la nota con sus mierdas. 

El partido ha sido difícil contra un equipo difícil y como esperábamos ha servido para saber qué somos en este mundial. Puede pasar cualquier cosa pero superar con cierta solvencia el terror psicológico que suponía Alemania, que necesitaba ganar como respirar, ha supuesto entrar de lleno en la competición. 

El factor psicológico es la clave y cada día valoro más la frescura y el descaro que las profundidades estilísticas y estratégicas. Se habla de algunas selecciones campeonas como si fueran la misma selección de los viejos triunfos y al mismo tiempo cada mundial es una prueba de fuego "espiritual" para la nuestra. Es lógico temer a los grandes pero resulta curioso que nuestro éxitos pasados no signifiquen nada para nadie, como si hubieran sido fruto del azar o de un mal momento para las demás elecciones. No es fácil, por lo que parece, quitarse de encima décadas de complejos, ni cuando son de inferioridad ni cuando lo son de superioridad. De hecho el miedo a selecciones como Alemania, Brasil, Italia o Francia no va emparejado con otro igual de esas selecciones tras los tres títulos consecutivos de España. Ellos tiene que demostrar que siguen siendo buenos a pesar de sus fracasos en tanto que nosotros tenemos que demostrar que no somos malos a pesar de nuestros éxitos. En otros campeonatos se ha visto con claridad que salimos en medio de una presión más anímica que otra cosa y cuando se rompe con esa tenaza y sale todo lo demás, hemos podido jugar de tu a tu contra cualquiera. No creo que las selecciones mencionadas tengan esa mentalidad de poder ganarle a cualquiera como es nuestro caso todavía. Lo que tienen en mente es ganar porque les acompaña un aura de competitividad que va un punto más lejos que sus resultados más inmediatos. Es la diferencia entre la mentalidad del campeón y la del aspirante. El primero se siente campeón aunque pierda y el segundo se sigue sintiendo aspirante aunque lo gane todo. 

A mi me vale que jueguen y se diviertan. Si hacen las dos cosas sacarán a relucir su oficio. Sería una putada que haciéndolo bien nos eliminaran pronto mayormente porque se acabaría antes de tiempo esa dulce ansiedad de las grandes competiciones. 

De todos modos el fútbol despierta tan grandes pasiones en todos los países que "no puede" quedar al margen de los mamonéos políticos ni diplomáticos. Lo del 2014 fue "asombroso" y me dije que nunca mais.... Pero la carne es débil y aunque con un punto menos de pasión aquí estamos.


----------



## Zarpa (28 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Cuentan que en el mundial de 1934, los 2 únicos favoritos eran España e Italia, pero se jugaba en la Italia de Mussolini, que era un tipo que os sonará algo, verdad, y que no se caracterizaba por ser globalista. En esa época no había ni tarjetas amarillas, así que se dieron de hostias en el campo, sacando a jugadores en camilla incluso, y terminó el partido en esa eliminatoria 1-0 a favor de Italia. Luego Italia lo tuvo fácil para llegar a la final y ganarla. Siendo campeones ahí ya tuvieron un plus de autoestima que les sirvió para el futuro. Y no ha sido el único robo que nos ha hecho Italia a lo largo de la historia.
> 
> Por eso, ha sido un gran gustazo las eliminaciones a Italia en los últimos tiempos, especialmente la que nos llevó a ganar la Eurocopa 2008 y la siguiente final con 4-0, en la que Casillas dijo que levantaran el pie para no humillarles más. So mierda, eso es lo que quería yo, humillarles al máximo.
> 
> De todas formas, hay que reconocerles también cosas buenas a Italia: Cuando ganaron el mundial de Alemania eliminando a Alemania en casa, lo celebraron con unas bonitas camisas fascistas negras levantando el brazo en alto, que es un saludo muy poco inclusivo, feminista y resiliente, lo cual les sentó a los globalistas como una patada en los huevos. Y no había ningún oscurito en ese equipo tampoco.



Con Italia primero empataron y en esa ėpoca se repetía el partido para el desempate al día siguiente. Salieron los españoles al segundo en muletas. Hay un documental uruguayo del mundial 34 de todas las trampas y como musso se trajo hasta campeones del mundo para nacionalizarlos con razón luego brillan en Francia38.


----------



## Militarícese (28 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El problema es la política. Han usado el fútbol para "integrar" a vascolufos y catalufos. Por eso, en vez de construir la selección nacional en torno al Real Madrid y aprovechar los automatismos, se dedicaban a meter a tipos "étnicos" e "identitarios" que no encajaban, como el típico portero vasco que la cagaba (recordemos contra Nigeria en un mundial, o la final de la Euro 1984 contra Francia. Los Arkonadas, Zubizarretas y algún que otro vasco que metían, marginando a Buyo que era buenísimo, y con el entrenador vasco de turno (Javier Clemente, el que perdió una final UEFA con el Español por cobardía vergonzante).
> 
> En cambio, construir la selección alrededor del Farsa, eso sí es políticamente correcto. Menos mal que los no culerdos de la selección fueron decisivos globalmente y en partidos decisivos, como Casillas (parando penalties o el contrataque de Robben en la final del mundial), Xabi Alonso, Villa (en el Valencia), Fernando Torres, y aún así hemos tenido que aguantar propaganda culerda a toneladas.



Soy madridista acérrimo, pero supongo que el gol de Puyol en semis y el de Iniesta en la final fueron ensoñaciones y no determinantes.


----------



## Agente Coulson (28 Nov 2022)

Hemos tenido la oportunidad de eliminar a Alemania y la hemos desperdiciado. Nos arrepentiremos si llegamos a la final contra ellos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Eurocopa del 84 subcampeones. En el 86 había buen equipo, pero fue irse gente veterana como Camacho y Gordillo entre otros y del 87 hasta que llegó Clemente es la peor selección española que he visto.
> 
> Clemente formó un equipo fortísimo defensivamente y le faltó suerte en momentos puntuales. El famoso partido contra Italia o los penaltis contra Inglaterra en la Eurocopa inglesa.





Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ...y Corea nos metió los 5



Tras 2 goles anulados a nosotros por robo .y el koreano adelantándose 2 metros de la línea


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Nov 2022)

ya bajasteis de la nube, no?

en la segunda parte Alemania nos pasó por encima en tema físico. Dejar a busquet en el campo y no poner a rodri en su posición y meter otro defensa ha sido una cagada del gitano padrenique.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Cuál?



La nation league esa contra Francia..un penal no pirado a pesar de que kounde saca el brazo como en el baloncesto y un fuera de juego claro de mpape


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ya bajasteis de la nube, no?
> 
> en la segunda parte Alemania nos pasó por encima en tema físico. Dejar a busquet en el campo y no poner a rodri en su posición y meter otro defensa ha sido una cagada del gitano padrenique.



Tema físico...bueno tenían que ganar o ganar..y empataron...


----------



## cebollo (28 Nov 2022)

Busquets vio amarilla y con dos amarillas te suspenden un partido. Contra Japón creo que va a dar descanso a Busquets. Sacará a Coque por él o sacará un central y subirá a Rodri.

Coincido con el que ha dicho que las Eurocopas han sido más limpias mientras que en los mundiales ha habido más corrupción tercermundista. En los mundiales siempre ha habido que meter por cuota un árbitro bengalí o un linier de Bután. 

De hecho en las Eurocopas ha habido campeones muy sorprendentes (Dinamarca en el 92 o Grecia en 2004). Eso en los mundiales no lo han permitido.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Luego os cuento que me dicen mis compañeros alemanes del empate. Me voy a trabajar... hoy solo podré ver dos partidos.

En 4 dias ya solo nos quedará doble sesión. Esto va volado.


----------



## feministaliberal (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## feministaliberal (28 Nov 2022)

Vaya grupo de mierda tiene la samba


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

Que programa tenemos hoy en el mejor mundial de la historia


----------



## lamamadelamama (28 Nov 2022)

arrancamos la jornada con partidazo digno de cuartos: Camerún - Serbia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Vaya grupo de mierda tiene la samba



Y nosotros contra Alemania..que fue primera de su grupo de clasificación..vamos la misma jugada que en 2014 donde nos metieron a Holanda


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> De todas formas, hay que reconocerles también cosas buenas a Italia: Cuando ganaron el mundial de Alemania eliminando a Alemania en casa, lo celebraron con unas bonitas camisas fascistas negras levantando el brazo en alto, que es un saludo muy poco inclusivo, feminista y resiliente, lo cual les sentó a los globalistas como una patada en los huevos. Y no había ningún oscurito en ese equipo tampoco.



Así que además de mandrilero, eres facha.


----------



## VandeBel (28 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Tu no te has llevado el chasco del 82, o eras muy pequeño. Eso si que fué un *trauma*. Para mi que pasó algo raro con la selección (alguna intoxicación o virus que lo taparon), porque el equipo no era malo, PERO NO CORRÍAN estaban fundidos (si hasta mi madre se daba cuenta ¿porqué no corren? y yo en el partido de Yugoslavia que me fuí a la habitación SOLLOZANDO, que tuvo que venir mi padre a convencerme de que volviera al salón a ver el partido).
> 
> Después de ese verano fue la primera vez que dejé de hacer la colección de cromos de la liga, fíjate el trauma y disgusto que duró meses.
> 
> ...



Yo aún era muy pequeño y no seguía el fútbol. Pero hay algo que me llama la atención de ese Mundial.

Todo el mundo habla de la decepción de los malísimos partidos contra Honduras, Yugoslavia e Irlanda de primera fase. Vale, pero se pasa a la segunda fase, de la cual se habla menos, con las posibilidades intactas. 

Aún jugando fatal estabas a dos partidos de meterte en semifinales.


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Yo aún era muy pequeño y no seguía el fútbol. Pero hay algo que me llama la atención de ese Mundial.
> 
> Todo el mundo habla de la decepción de los malísimos partidos contra Honduras, Yugoslavia e Irlanda de primera fase. Vale, pero se pasa a la segunda fase, de la cual se habla menos, con las posibilidades intactas.
> 
> Aún jugando fatal estabas a dos partidos de meterte en semifinales.



La diferencia estaba en que pasando primeros de grupo (que lo hizo Irlanda del Norte...) nos tocaba la mini liguilla esa de a 3 contra Francia y Austria, pero al hacer el ridículo contra Irlanda la mala, nos fuimos al grupo de la muerte Alemania e Inglaterra nada menos que en rl Bernabeu...


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Luego os cuento que me dicen mis compañeros alemanes del empate. Me voy a trabajar... hoy solo podré ver dos partidos.
> 
> En 4 dias ya solo nos quedará doble sesión. Esto va volado.



A mi me dicen que fue una gran partido, que esperaban menos de Alimaña (por lo mostrado ante Japón)


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @xilebo ha debido salir esta noche a rociar, no le veo por aquí.



Jajajajaj como me conoces @Obiwanchernobil !! Bueno quede en un bar con unos amigos para ver el partido España Alemania y al final se lio la cosa hasta las tantas, bailando y bebiendo, conocimos un grupo de holandesas, muy limpitas todas


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> La diferencia estaba en que pasando primeros de grupo (que lo hizo Irlanda del Norte...) nos tocaba la mini liguilla esa de a 3 contra Francia y Austria, pero al hacer el ridículo contra Irlanda la mala, nos fuimos al grupo de la muerte Alemania e Inglaterra nada menos que en rl Bernabeu...



Sí, pero aquella Francia tambien era un hueso y no creo que España hubiera podido con ella.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*Vaya partidazo*


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Pompero de mierda. Un respeto a tus mayores.
> 
> Sois unos traidores a España, a la raza y a los crios que vienen detras nuestra.





Scout.308 dijo:


> Mandrilero pipero antiespañol prorruso subnormal, tira a cambiarte el dodotis HIJODEPVTA


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sí, pero aquella Francia tambien era un hueso y no creo que España hubiera podido con ella.



Ni de coña, si perdieron contra unos hamijos de Irlanda del Norte


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Nov 2022)

_Matthäus exige: ¡Füllkrug en el once inicial!

Por ello, el experto Lothar Matthäus exige: El delantero del Werder debe jugar desde el principio en el decisivo partido contra Costa Rica, donde necesitamos absolutamente una victoria.
Matthäus: "¡Me alegro por él! Es el que nos falta arriba en el palco, ya lo he dicho antes. No fue sólo el gol, también participó en otras buenas escenas. Contra Costa Rica debería jugar desde el principio".
El internacional de récord dijo sobre el partido: "Alemania merecía un punto. Tras las dificultades iniciales, salieron con confianza, con buena actitud"._









WM 2022: Niclas Füllkrug in die Startelf – fordert Lothar Matthäus


Niclas Füllkrug schießt uns zum Remis gegen Spanien. Lothar Matthäus fordert einen Startelfplatz für den Werder-Knipser.




sportbild.bild.de


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

Alemania es un equipazo
ayer se enfrentaron 2 de las 4 mejores selecciones del mundial, fue fantástico.
si llega a entrar el primer motxazo de olmo la cosa hubiera sido diferente.
brasil y francia son las otras dos potentes, seguro que alguna pincha en la fase de grupos


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> o Ausencio, ahí de referencia inexistente. Tenía que haber jubao to el partido



Ayer debió haber jugado morata, falto una presión más alta a los centrales


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> menos mal que la mano de busquets los del var han preferido mirar para otro lado
> 
> ya se que esto no es el foro de la liga , pero aunque os joda es que es asi : busquets y los del farsa estan acostumbrados en España a su mafia arbitral a favor y a poner las manos que no les pitan nada
> 
> pero estos arbitros en un mundial no funcionan asi , lo de hoy ha sido una loteria que nos ha tocado , como pase otra vez nos pitan penalti y adios



Si


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

11,2 millones y 60'7% de share.

"Es que el furgol no interesa"  . Emisión más vista del año superando a las votaciones de Eurovisión (7'94 millones)


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> Es que a Costa Rica le vale el emapte si España gana, lo cual sería un escenario lógico. Yo creo que Costa Rica va a montar el autobús y esperar a ver si España cumple lo esperado. No veo el partido fácil para Alemania a pesar de lo que pueda parecer. Le puede pasar algo parecido cuando España se la jugó contra Paraguay en el mundial de Francia.



Costa Rica pierde con Alemania seguro


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ni de coña, si perdieron contra unos hamijos de Irlanda del Norte



Francia jugó la semifinal contra Alemania, el partido aquel de Sevilla lleno de goles, con remontada de Rumenige y la salida asesina de Schumaker que dejó a un francés sin conocimiento. Recuerda, a Irlanda del Norte les metieron 4.


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> como le digo hace un trabajo muy valioso y es muy incomodo de defender



Es como una mosca cojonera que te pega la patada por detrás coMO te descuides


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Llorente puede jugar perfectamente en su posición y no sé por qué no. Tiene llegada y tiene gol. Puede dar mucho tirón al equipo y está ahí sentao desperdiciao.



Yo prefiero llórente a gavi


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Y el koke resurrección te gusta? Porque ni entrando fresco ha hecho algo el hijoputa. Ese si es un pedazo de mierda de la buena. Eh cochonetao? De ese no dices nada verdad mono?



Tira pa dentro que tus compañeros del centro llevan una hora inflando balones y arreglando palets


----------



## kdjdw (28 Nov 2022)

¿Hay algo más cutre y asqueroso que los cánticos de los argentinos?

Son vulgares y zafios como los italianos pero peor aún.









Canelo Álvarez amenaza a Leo Messi por este vídeo - MarcaTV


Canelo Álvarez, famoso boxeador mexicano y uno de los mejores púgiles de la última década, mostró su indignación en Twitter con la imagen de Leo Messi supuestamente apartando la camiseta de México con el pie en el vestuario después del triunfo 2-0 de Argentina en el Mundial de Qatar 2022.




videos.marca.com


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## eltonelero (28 Nov 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> No os hagáis volteretas mentales que a Japon no le conviene biscotear. España ha hecho lo que tenia que hacer, somos los que más fácil lo tenemos para pasar y habiendo ya jugado con Alemania que es el más fuerte. Dicho esto, lo suyo es ganar a Japón para ir a octavos con confianza y que toque el que tenga que tocar entre Belgica/Croacia/marruecos
> 
> No hago tampoco pajas más allá de octavos porque en 2018 teníamos un camino de chorra y la pifiamos



Además aunque suene a cliché, no me imagino a los japoneses, por cuestión cultural del honor y tal, haciendo un biscotte....


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*Lewandowski tiene una oportunidad única de cobrarse lo del Balón de Oro*


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Además aunque suene a cliché, no me imagino a los japoneses, por cuestión cultural del honor y tal, haciendo un biscotte....



España jugará contra Japón con al menos 5 cambios y se verá que más de uno ha estado estorbando los dos primeros partidos


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Nov 2022)

Una muestra de lo que dice la prensa internacional:

_Gracias al 1:1 contra España en el segundo partido de la ronda preliminar de la Copa del Mundo, Alemania sigue teniendo muchas posibilidades de llegar a los octavos de final. El goleador alemán Niclas Füllkrug es admirado por la prensa internacional.

Niclas Füllkrug recibió primero el agradecimiento de sus compañeros de equipo, y luego el goleador recibió también un sentido abrazo del seleccionador nacional Hansi Flick. El superjugador salvó a la selección alemana de una segunda derrota en el Mundial con su tardío gol del empate a uno (0:0) contra el gran rival, España, y la prensa internacional también lo reconoció. El delantero del Werder Bremen acaparó todos los titulares tras el segundo partido de la ronda preliminar de Alemania. El periódico inglés The Times, por ejemplo, se maravilló con el "asesino de la brecha en los dientes", mientras que el diario deportivo francés L'Équipe explicó a sus lectores quién es realmente Füllkrug (tres internacionalidades hasta ahora).

Aquí tiene un resumen de los comentarios de la prensa internacional._

*Marca*: El cohete de Füllkrug salva a Alemania contra España. Alemania estuvo al borde del abismo, pero un gol de Füllkrug en el minuto 83 salvó el empate a uno contra España y dio un respiro al equipo de cara a la última jornada de la fase de grupos.

*Mundo Deportivo*: "El partido contra Alemania, sin embargo, confirmó que el cambio generacional es ya una realidad. A pesar de su juventud, la Roja está preparada para competir con cualquiera. El equipo de Luis Enrique sigue madurando, ahora también ante un experimentado campeón del mundo que sólo reaccionó cuando se quedó atrás."

*El País*: "Dos suplentes fueron los goleadores de un partido muy competido, un duelo con mucha tensión hasta el final, con una Alemania floja en el tramo final, con más tiros para Unai que para Neuer."

*Krone*: "El Mundial vive. Füllkrug salva el punto de Alemania contra España"

*Kurier*: "Todavía hay vida en el viejo perro. Un viejo adagio que podría resultar cierto en el caso de los alemanes en este Mundial".

*Blick*: "El comodín Füllkrug salva al once de la DFB de un próximo revés. El mejor: Cuando alguien entra así, Alemania en una situación extremadamente complicada, con un 0-1 en contra, y luego se mantiene tan resuelto y frío ante la portería, sin duda se merece este premio: ¡Niclas Füllkrug!"

*Tages-Anzeiger:* "Alemania se lanza de nuevo al torneo".

*The Sun*: "El superjugador Füllkrug mantiene vivas las esperanzas de Alemania en el Mundial. En una noche en la que esperábamos decir "adiós" a los alemanes, éstos demostraron su antigua resistencia".

*Daily Mirror,* "Las esperanzas de Alemania en el Mundial penden de un hilo a pesar del valiente empate".

*The Guardian*: "Resulta que Alemania tiene un número 9 después de todo. Se llama Niclas Füllkrug, tiene 29 años y su carrera internacional tiene menos de un mes. Y cuando más importaba, estaba a mano".

*The Independent*: "Un empate que probablemente muestra por qué una floreciente España no ganará este Mundial y por qué Alemania no será eliminada. Es una línea muy fina".

*The Times:* "Niclas Füllkrug, el asesino con un hueco en los dientes, saca a Alemania de un profundo agujero en Qatar".

*AD*: "Suspenso total en el Grupo E tras el espectacular empate entre España y Alemania: Alemania está nerviosa y rezando, pero aún no está eliminada tras el empate a uno con España. Un punto en dos partidos, pero aún puede funcionar. Füllkrug, sin duda, devolvió el color a las mejillas de Alemania con su gol. Último en el grupo, pero aún así está lejos de no tener ninguna oportunidad. Todo es posible en este grupo".

*De Telegraaf:* "Alemania sigue viva en el Mundial tras la última parada contra España. El último partido de Alemania contra Costa Rica parece convertirse en el bote salvavidas de nuestros vecinos del este. El equipo no ha causado mucha impresión hasta ahora en este Mundial".

*Voetbal International:* "Alemania salió airosa de su enfrentamiento con España. Los alemanes tampoco ganaron en su segundo partido de la liguilla, pero gracias a Niclas Füllkrug, la posición de partida, por muy descabellada que parezca, no parece aún tan mala. Un maravilloso partido de fútbol terminó en empate".
Francia:

*L'Équipe*: "¿Quién es Niclas Füllkrug, el atacante del Werder Bremen, autor del gol contra España? La sorpresa de la lista de Hans-Dieter Flick para el Mundial de Qatar, Niclas Füllkrug, delantero del Werder Bremen, aporta un soplo de aire fresco a la selección alemana con su personalidad. Su gol del domingo por la noche salva a Alemania del desastre".
Italia

*La Repubblica*: "Entre las leyes de la Copa del Mundo hay, ante todo, un clásico probado: no renunciar nunca a Alemania".

C*orriere dello Sport*: "Füllkrug salva a Alemania".

*New York Times*: "Alemania se ha enfrentado a la oscuridad. Ahora, después de una semana tensa y lúgubre, vuelve a haber esperanza".

*Washington Post:* "Con un gran "¡Uf!" procedente de una fuente inesperada justo antes de que se cerrara la portería, Alemania ha aumentado sus posibilidades de conseguir algo más que raro en su muy condecorada historia de la Copa del Mundo. Todavía puede salir de la tumba justo antes de que se cierre la tapa (...) Si no gana a Costa Rica o Japón gana a España, Alemania habría sido eliminada en la fase de grupos de un Mundial por segundo año consecutivo, algo impensable en un legado de cuatro títulos, cuatro segundos puestos y tres terceros."


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*Ansu todavía ni calienta*

Convocado a última hora por Luis Enrique, el delantero no suma minutos, ni tampoco se le ha visto en la banda durante los dos partidos de España. Fue titular ante Jordania.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 11,2 millones y 60'7% de share.
> 
> "Es que el furgol no interesa"  . Emisión más vista del año superando a las votaciones de Eurovisión (7'94 millones)



Tambien es cierto que era un España-Alemania, no un Elche-Getafe


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

XI DE CAMERÚN

*Rigobert Song sale con 4-3-3:* Epassy; Fai, N’Koulou, Castelletto, Tolo; Zambo Anguissa, Hongla, Malong; Mbeumo, Toko Ekambi; Choupo-Moting.








XI DE SERBIA

*Dragan Stojkovic sale con un 3-4-2-1*: V.Milinkovic-Savic; Milenkovic, Veljkovic, Pavlovic; Lukic, Maksimovic, Zivkovic, Kostic; Milinkovic Savic, Tadic; Mitrovic.


----------



## feministaliberal (28 Nov 2022)

Puede dejar de poner de titular al inútil de Ferrán?


----------



## eltonelero (28 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> España jugará contra Japón con al menos 5 cambios* y se verá que más de uno ha estado estorbando los dos primeros partidos*



Hay uno que es claro... aunque sea oscuro.


----------



## kdjdw (28 Nov 2022)

A mí me dio rabia porque se pudo y se debió haber ganado y eliminado a Alemania sin dificultades pero se veía venir el complejo de inferioridad y el miedo.

Los jugadores de Alemania no son mejores ni sus clubes son mejores pero siguen metiendo miedo a los acomplejados rojos y catalanes de mierda que forman el núcleo de la selección.

El paquete de Asensio tuvo el 2-0 pero la mandó a su pueblo y Ferrán ni te cuento. 50 millones pagó el arruinado Barça por este paquete. Luis Enrique rojo separatista hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Ajmoo Srbine!!!


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Nov 2022)

El héroe de toda la prensa europea es ahora Fullkrug, le tienen miedo a España.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*Morata el incomprendido*


----------



## vayaquesi (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Yo no veo que España haya hecho un partido medianamente malo. Más bien, medianamente bueno
> 
> Nos hemos puesto por encima del marcador y tuvimos ocasión de rematar El partido.



No sé qué decirte.
Alemania estaba muy a gusto en el campo, de hecho se ha jugado más bien a lo que ellos han querido, que no España.
Además un gol anulado, las manos de Busi, y su gol.
A España se le apareció la virgen con el gol de Morata, un gol de mérito, eso sí, pero no deja de ser una jugada puntual en la que estuvieron acertados.

Quizá sea exagerar decir que España jugó mal, por eso puse lo de "medianamente mal", sin embargo es un partido para analizar detenidamente si el equipo quiere ganar este mundial.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*Laporta advierte a Uruguay*

El presidente blaugrana advirtió a Uruguay del peligro real de una recaída si fuerza su regreso antes de tiempo y espera que prevalezca el sentido común.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> ¿Hay algo más cutre y asqueroso que los cánticos de los argentinos?
> 
> Son vulgares y zafios como los italianos pero peor aún.
> 
> ...



Los panchos dan asco en estos temas,

ayer España y Alemania jugaron intenso, con respeto y al final se abrazaron y felicitaron,

dos equipos panchos siempre se pelean, hacen declaraciones de mierda y se faltan al respeto.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*Luego de regreso a la realidad





*


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> No sé qué decirte.
> Alemania estaba muy a gusto en el campo, de hecho se ha jugado más bien a lo que ellos han querido, que no España.
> Además un gol anulado, las manos de Busi, y su gol.
> A España se le apareció la virgen con el gol de Morata, un gol de mérito, eso sí, pero no deja de ser una jugada puntual en la que estuvieron acertados.
> ...



España no jugó bien, tácticamente se impuso Alemania,

se jugó a lo que ellos quisieron,

aún así España tuvo varias muy claras,

yo vi dos selecciones que se temían la una a la otra,

partido muy táctico de parte de ambas.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Buenos días.

Puessssssssssss los tres que tienen arriba los plavi perfectamente respetables.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 11,2 millones y 60'7% de share.
> 
> "Es que el furgol no interesa"  . Emisión más vista del año superando a las votaciones de Eurovisión (7'94 millones)



El ALMARAZ ATLETIco fue 1millom de espectadores..el fútbol interesa cuando es GRATIS


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*Messi, al mando de un equipo de troncos*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> España no jugó bien, tácticamente se impuso Alemania,
> 
> se jugó a lo que ellos quisieron,
> 
> ...



De eso nada.. Alemania estuvo apretando casi 109 minutos porque tenían que ganar o ganar..y no ganaron .y perdieron un jugador por lesion


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Messi, al mando de un equipo de troncos*



Y porque México son más troncos aun


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Messi, al mando de un equipo de troncos*



Hacia 20 años que no veía una selección argentina tan mala


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

No sé qué le ha pasado al Vlahovic con el glamour que arrastraba, ni en la Juve ha tomado el mando ni en Srbja es titular.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Al palo Mitrovic casi en el área pequeña.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> De eso nada.. Alemania estuvo apretando casi 109 minutos porque tenían que ganar o ganar..y no ganaron .y perdieron un jugador por lesion



Alemania con el 1-1 se conformaba, dejaron de presionar,

es normal que si estás por debajo en el marcador tengas que apretar a muerte casi a lo suicida,
hasta hicieron un triple cambio,

partido táctico y mucha cautela.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Por favor Mitrovic, delante del portero y arreas un cañonazo que se va por el lateral.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

¿Habéis visto la faena de la rubia? Mientras el asiático recoloca el transmisor al de mumbai, ella aparece a un metro para mirar. He controlao, pos nada nena, toma tus cinco miles por ese gran trabajo.


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> No sé qué le ha pasado al Vlahovic con el glamour que arrastraba, ni en la Juve ha tomado el mando ni en Srbja es titular.




Anda tocado de una lesión parece que no remonta.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Se adelantan los de la Costa de Oro, tras saque de esquina.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Uffffffff gol de camerun, se adelantan los leones indomables


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

gol de camerun


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

Camerún se adelanta a los hijoputas serbios prorrusos de mierda.


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Que mal Serbia, va acabar haciendo el ridículo.


----------



## pandiella (28 Nov 2022)

representativo de nuestros tiempos lo de los titulares de lo que paso en bruselas despues del partido belgica-marruecos. tal pareceria que belgas cabreados por la derrota la armaron


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

No sé qué ocurre con las selecciones eslavas que se hunden en los Mundiales, desde la balcanización, así como antes y después de la división de la URSS que no se adaptan al contexto, está claro que hay excepciones como Croacia y lo que se me escape pero ese es el panorama general.


----------



## Zarpa (28 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> No sé qué le ha pasado al Vlahovic con el glamour que arrastraba, ni en la Juve ha tomado el mando ni en Srbja es titular.



Se ve que estaba lesionado y le forzaron a jugar contra Brasil antes de tiempo.


xilebo dijo:


> Uffffffff gol de camerun, se adelantan los leones indomables



A ver si llegan a la última jornada con opciones y se la lían a Brasil.


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> No sé qué ocurre con las selecciones eslavas que se hunden en los Mundiales, desde la balcanización, así como antes y después de la división de la URSS que no se adaptan al contexto, está claro que hay excepciones como Croacia y lo que se me escape pero ese es el panorama general.



Este mensaje lo puse antes del Serbia-Brasil

Por lo general de los equipos de la antigua Yugoslavia quien mantiene una mentalidad cohesionada como equipo es Croacia. Por contra partida, Serbia ha tenido siempre jugadores decentes, salvo quizá los años comprendidos entre 2010- 2015.


A principios de los 2000 triunfaba un tal Darko Kovacevic, Savo Milosevic, Mihajlovic, para dar paso a jugadores como Zigic, Kezman, el gran Nemanja Vidic, luego a un nivel más discreto Dragutinovic o Dejan Stankovic.


Tras el fiasco de 2010, donde la selección se fracturó en dos bandos en la concentración de Sudáfrica, entre Vidic y Kezman, hubo una travesía por el desierto, con destellos lejanos a lo que nos tenían acostumbrados, salen a la escena jugadores como Kolarov, Ivanovic, Mitrovic y Tadic .


Tras conseguir el Mundial sub-20 ante Brasil ( capiteneada por Gabriel Jesús) , el relevo generacional vuelve a dar una generación fructifera , Milinkovic-Savic, Jovic, Zivkovic (me parece un jugadorazo malaprovechado en el PAOK donde es jugador estrella), Maksimovic, Milenkovic ( muy buen central de la Fiorentina, acabará fichando por un grande) o el portero Rajkovic .


Detrás vienen otros dos jugadores muy jóvenes con proyección interesante, uno es Stevanovic propiedad de City fogueandose en Holanda y S.Mitrovic propiedad de Estrella Roja. No he mencionado a Vlahovic porque está ya consagrado.


El problema es la mentalidad como dije previamente , no tienen una gran cohesión de equipo, eso hace que las carencias que tengan se acentúen y el equipo haga aguas en momentos clave. Cuando por alineación de astros o causa de la divina providencia juegan serios pueden llegar hacer cosas interesantes, ganaron a Portugal en Lisboa 1-2 , quedando primera de grupo. No puedo decir si puede ser una sorpresa en el Mundial, los antecedentes no son halagüeños, de ganar a Alemania 0-1 y días después perder con Australia, es una montaña rusa .


A título nostálgico creo que la Yugoslavia de 1998 podría haber sido muchísimo más potente que la actual, en un mismo equipo Suker, Mijatovic, Boksic (que calidad tenía), Jarni, Mihajlovic, Zahovic, Jugovic, Savicevic (aunque ya casi retirado),Vlaovic, Milosevic, Kovacevic, Djordjevic, Tudor, Boban... capacidad de jugar de tú a tú a la Francia de Zidane o al Brasil de Ronaldo.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Qué perfil más similar tienen los coaches de Senegal y Cameroon, me da que este último no es como Cissé y lleva extensiones, o eso parece el Song jajaja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Y el koke resurrección te gusta? Porque ni entrando fresco ha hecho algo el hijoputa. Ese si es un pedazo de mierda de la buena. Eh cochonetao? De ese no dices nada verdad mono?



Hombre @ravenare dichosos los ojos que te ven..


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre @ravenare dichosos los ojos que te ven..



Esta súper liado ahora inflando globos


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> El problema es la mentalidad como dije previamente , no tienen una gran cohesión de equipo, eso hace que las carencias que tengan se acentúen y el equipo haga aguas en momentos clave.



A eso me refería, en baloncesto daba igual quien estuviera que siempre rendía el conjunto, en el fútbol diferente. Por cierto que nosotros somos en ese deporte la antigua Yugoslavia o la URSS.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Esta súper liado ahora inflando globos


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

El mundo es un pañuelo, hay una pancarta con serbios de Singapur, muy pocos me he encontrado por el Sudeste Asiático.


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> No sé qué ocurre con las selecciones eslavas que se hunden en los Mundiales, desde la balcanización, así como antes y después de la división de la URSS que no se adaptan al contexto, está claro que hay excepciones como Croacia y lo que se me escape pero ese es el panorama general.



Son países muy pequeños para empezar. Tampoco Suiza, Dinamarca, Suecia, Bélgica, Holanda, Austria, siendo muy ricos consiguen ganar nada. Los eslavos son buenos y competitivos pero son países pequeños y todavía subdesarrollados por el comunismo, con muchos problemas económicos y mucha gente en la mierda. Polonia es el más grande y tiene millones emigrados en UK y Alemania. Chequia es el siguiente más grande y destacado, tiene como 10 millones de habitantes y una larga historia de fútbol con finales mundialistas y europeas, pero los ex-yugoslavos se quedaron demasiado atomizados y Serbia en concreto lleva en la mierda desde 1918, es la marginada puteada pobre. Eslovenia y Croacia ya están muy desarrolladas pero Serbia sigue en la mierda. Que se joda porque es la perra de Moscú en Europa.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Son países muy pequeños para empezar.



En baloncesto rinden.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Contra con mayoría numérica de los mininos pero como cada uno quiere colgarse la medalla del gol oportunidad perdida por Kunde.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Alemania con el 1-1 se conformaba, dejaron de presionar,
> 
> es normal que si estás por debajo en el marcador tengas que apretar a muerte casi a lo suicida,
> hasta hicieron un triple cambio,
> ...



Tenían que ganar o ganar..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> No sé qué le ha pasado al Vlahovic con el glamour que arrastraba, ni en la Juve ha tomado el mando ni en Srbja es titular.



Como milinkovic savic..humo


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Son países muy pequeños para empezar. Tampoco* Suiza, Dinamarca, Suecia, Bélgica, Holanda, Austria, siendo muy ricos consiguen ganar nada.* Los eslavos son buenos y competitivos *pero son países pequeños y todavía subdesarrollados por el comunismo*, con muchos problemas económicos y mucha gente en la mierda. Polonia es el más grande y tiene millones emigrados en UK y Alemania. Chequia es el siguiente más grande y destacado, tiene como 10 millones de habitantes y una larga historia de fútbol con finales mundialistas y europeas, pero los ex-yugoslavos se quedaron demasiado atomizados y Serbia en concreto lleva en la mierda desde 1918, es la marginada puteada pobre. Eslovenia y Croacia ya están muy desarrolladas pero Serbia sigue en la mierda. Que se joda porque es la perra de Moscú en Europa.



Cuanta incongruencia en pocas palabras. 

En qué quedamos alma cándida, son malos por qué son pequeños o por qué no son ricos?.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Como milinkovic savic..humo



Tadic mejor en el Ajax, con todo una tripleta atacante de primera línea europeda.


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Golazo de Serbia. Empata el partido.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

1-1


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> En baloncesto rinden.



Ya no tanto. Hasta 2001 fueron dominadores en Europa pero desde el 2001 solo han llegado a una final, Eslovenia-Serbia del 2017.

El bajonazo es brutal.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

En el once titular de Luisenrique hay unos cuantos jugadores que no están pa representar en un mundial. Están ahí por una apuesta suya o algo así.

La selección puede hacer apuestas, claro, pero en un mundial nop. 

Al mundial debe ir a representar un once con una estructura consolidada y apuestas las mínimas y sólo en caso de necesidac extrema o imprevistos.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Golazo de cabeza de Pavlovic para animar esto !!!


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Menos mal... eso que Pavlovic es más malo que la carne de pescuezo. Se va a poner interesante el partido.


----------



## Zarpa (28 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> En baloncesto rinden.



Son de los más altos del mundo.


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Gooooolll joderos hijo de putaaaaaaaa


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Otro de Serbia. No veas en menos de un minuto no???

Le da la vuelta al marcador.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Ya no tanto. Hasta 2001 fueron dominadores en Europa pero desde el 2001 solo han llegado a una final, Eslovenia-Serbia del 2017.
> 
> El bajonazo es brutal.



Está claro que antes de la caída del muro había que tirar de publicidad y el deporte era una posibilidad. Vino la pobreza y la división geográfica pero tras algunos decenios todavía no han remontado.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Golazo de Serbia. Empata el partido.



Segundo gol ya de Serbia, menuda remontada en 3 min  

Que tal el finde? Te deje el jueves remando con las candienses y no te he vuelto a ver jajajajajajaja


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Milinkovic-Savic que lo arregla jaja


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

gol serbia 2-1, están salvando los muebles


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Segundo gol ya de Serbia, menuda remontada en 3 min
> 
> Que tal el finde? Te deje el jueves remando con las candienses y no te he vuelto a ver jajajajajajaja



Es que de lunes a viernes tengo remo en un sitio y los fines de semana en otro. Tengo dos equipos de remo y no me da la vida para tanto. Los dorsales de tanto remar los tengo a tope.

Hoy tengo remo de tarde. Algo de fútbol veré.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Son de los más altos del mundo.



Eing? Onvre no sé en modo competitivo, eso sí en Serbia su capital al menos vas por la calle y eres un canijo de congojes si mides 1.80


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*Se rompió la maldición*


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Zarpa (28 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Eing? Onvre no sé en modo competitivo, eso sí en Serbia su capital al menos vas por la calle y eres un canijo de congojes si mides 1.80



Quiero decir que aunque tengan poca población total tienen mucha relativa para poder dedicarse profesionalmente al baloncesto igual que los bálticos.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*Courtois no vio ni una ante Marruecos*


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

Hay 5 jugadores que no deberían estar ahí







y todos sabéis quiénes son


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Lo que sí estoy viendo es que muchas selecciones de este Mundial defienden fatal por alto, pero casi todas eh.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> y todos sabéis quiénes son



Papi, papiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii mi Ferrancito lo está haciendo bien?
Sí, wapi.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Segundo gol ya de Serbia, menuda remontada en 3 min



ya estaba calentando en la banda Novak Djokovic


----------



## pandiella (28 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Menos mal... eso que Pavlovic es más malo que la carne de pescuezo. Se va a poner interesante el partido.



ese es el que parece que sacaron del pabellon siquiatrico de una prision de maxima seguridad, no?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

hay varios de camerun que no parecen negros negros negros sino algún tipo de mestizos, eso hay que investigarlo, a ver si el diario marca da una exclusiva o algo


----------



## pandiella (28 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Hay 5 jugadores que no deberían estar ahí
> 
> 
> 
> ...



carvajal y ferran, aunque a este último lo veo recuperable. No en este mundial

y quiza asesio, aunque tiene gol

el resto, como todo en esta vida, discutible


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Qué cojones ha pasado entre Canelo Álvarez y Messi??? Es cierto eso que estoy leyendo de que Messi le dio una patada a la camiseta de Mexico en el vestuario?


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> carvajal y ferran, aunque a este último lo veo recuperable. No en este mundial



Esos no deberían ni ir convocaos casi. Y los otros 3?


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Es incuestionable el aire que le da Kostic al equipo, en conexión con Tadic, lastima que Mitrovic es un auténtico tuercebotas.

Edit: que bajón ha pegado las selecciones africanas, tuvieron su época de oro en los 90 con Nigeria y Camerún, la primera medalla de oro en Atlanta 96.


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Golazo, el 3º de Serbia.


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Cada vez que digo que un jugador es malo ese marca :: 

Mencioné a Pavlovic y Mitrovic, de momento el otro que tengo en el punto de mira está en el banquillo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

3-1 han metido un gol a lo España


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Jodeeer con los Serbios, tiki tacaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, vaya jugadon ! 3-1 sentencia


----------



## fred (28 Nov 2022)

Que desastre el Africa negra, qué diferencia con el Africa moruna.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

Los serbios son todos mañacos joder, hasta los _negrocs _parecen pequeños y canijos en comparación


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Ha tenido templanza y visión en ese tercer gol. Ha sido un golazo.

Serbia tiene jugadores con talento, otra cosa es que conjuntamente sea vistoso o jueguen bien.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Lo de Messi con Mexico, vaya lio


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo de Messi con Mexico, vaya lio



Canelo en el twitter diciendo que como se lo encuentra se lía el taco.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (28 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Este mensaje lo puse antes del Serbia-Brasil
> 
> Por lo general de los equipos de la antigua Yugoslavia quien mantiene una mentalidad cohesionada como equipo es Croacia. Por contra partida, Serbia ha tenido siempre jugadores decentes, salvo quizá los años comprendidos entre 2010- 2015.
> 
> ...



Te olvidas del gran Prosineki (en el 98 ya retirado o cuerpo escombro; bueno y antes también) y de Milinko Pantic del Atlético de Madrid. Creo que a finales de los 80 Yugoslavia ganó un campeonato de Europa juvenil con Mijatovic y muchos de los que mencionas.


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ha tenido templanza y visión en ese tercer gol. Ha sido un golazo.
> 
> Serbia tiene jugadores con talento, otra cosa es que conjuntamente sea vistoso o jueguen bien.



Problema es la mentalidad, no es de equipo, como Croacia.

Acaba Živković de romper la cadera a Choupo Moting, Kostic también hizo dos jugadas que todavía el lateral camerunés está buscandole... si fueran cohesionados...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (28 Nov 2022)

Otra prueba de que los negros no son superiores a los blancos en el fútbol.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Canelo en el twitter diciendo que como se lo encuentra se lía el taco.



Ese es un boxeador mexicano no? como pille a messi, del puñetazo que le de, le hace una cara nueva


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ese es un boxeador mexicano no? como pille a messi, del puñetazo que le de, le hace una cara nueva



Sí, y no un boxeador del montón eh, libra por libra es muy bueno.


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Esos no deberían ni ir convocaos casi. Y los otros 3?



Gente como tú solo aporta mal rollo y mal karma. sois el cáncer de Ejpaña, los cainitas, los envidiosos, los que agarran al cangrejo que intenta escapar del cubo ...

Al ignore de cabeza, que el hilo va muy bien así como la seleccion


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

El fuera de juego de Camerún era clarísimo, pero cómo ha definido eh.

Revisión y gol

Broootaal


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Hostiaaaaaaaa golazo de camerun, ojo 3-2 se pone la cosa interesante


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Me pareció claro el fuera de juego. No sé...


----------



## VandeBel (28 Nov 2022)

Vaya definición de Play station.


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Menudo desmadre de partido. Empata Camerún. La defensa Serbia tela


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Moja Srbija... katastrofa.


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Parece fuera de juego.


----------



## fred (28 Nov 2022)

Hay que tener mucha fe en el var para decir que eso no era fuera de juego


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Partido loco, empata camerun a 3


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (28 Nov 2022)

Estos mierdas se olvidaron los cojones en bosnia o qué.

Me cago en su puta madre vaya pechofríos


----------



## fred (28 Nov 2022)

Joder si antes digo la decepción del Africa negra.....


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (28 Nov 2022)

Tanto exterminar muslims para que te ganen cuatro macacos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Gente como tú solo aporta mal rollo y mal karma. sois el cáncer de Ejpaña, los cainitas, los envidiosos, los que agarran al cangrejo que intenta escapar del cubo ...
> 
> Al ignore de cabeza, que el hilo va muy bien así como la seleccion



La farsa va bien
Si algo no funsiona, la culpa es del Cholo


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Han puesto las líneas del fuera de juego???


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

increible


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Parece que si Suiza empata o gana, Serbia está fuera. Mismo escenario para Camerún, este resultado no le vale a ninguna.


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

Jojojojo camerun


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

Está entretenido este solteros conta casados.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*Luis Enrique, el negociador*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

vuelve a calentar Novak Djokovic en la banda


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Camerún está muy desorganizada , en ese vaivén de ida y vuelta, un equipo cohesionado le clava el 3-4 pero estos vividores no lo van hacer


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

y todavía faltan más de 20 minutos con el descuento


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

Vaya golazo ha metido el calvo. ¿Eso se llama hacer un globo o una cuchara al portero?

*El locutor acaba de decir cuchara.


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Pff Grujic... que mal fario da.


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

Apuntaros esta cuenta de tuiter que ponen todos los goles según los van marcando.



Ups. Pero los fulminan rápido parece.


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Tácticamente los dos equipos atrás son terribles.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

6 min de descuento


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

La hinchada de Camerún mola mucho. Te partes con las pintas que llevan.


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> La hinchada de Camerún mola mucho.



Los muñecos de Voodoo también.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Tácticamente los dos equipos atrás son terribles.



Y tecnicamente tmb


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (28 Nov 2022)

al carrer ambos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

increible como dejaron los serbios que les empataran el partido, ahora espérate que le ganen a Suiza


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> La hinchada de Camerún mola mucho. Te partes con las pintas que llevan.



Se han llevado al hechicero


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Luis Enrique, el negociador*



Na,semos faboritocs


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

ComO han quedado nuestros leones camerunés compañeros??

Me ha pillado el partido haciendo unos informes sobre las rociadas y tal...


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (28 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Se han llevado al hechicero



Cualquier halluda es wena. Voodoo magic always welcome!


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (28 Nov 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Eurocopa del 84 subcampeones. En el 86 había buen equipo, pero fue irse gente veterana como Camacho y Gordillo entre otros y del 87 hasta que llegó Clemente es la peor selección española que he visto.
> 
> Clemente formó un equipo fortísimo defensivamente y le faltó suerte en momentos puntuales. El famoso partido contra Italia o los penaltis contra Inglaterra en la Eurocopa inglesa.



Fue peor la que no has visto. El agujero negro de los 50-60-70. Excepció hecha de la euro 64, jugada en casa, en los 60 sí había buena selección, pero hubo mala suerte.
En el 54 no clasificamos, una moneda al aire tras “empatar” (4-1; 0-1; 2-2) la fase de clasificación con turquía, en el 58 eliminados en la clasificación por escocia, 60 abandonamos por no ir a jugar a la URSS, 62 robo de partido contra brasil, íbamos ganando y nos anulan un gol y no pitan un penalti, al final del partido garrincha consigue dar la vuelta al partido, nos tocaron los dos finalistas en la fase de grupos, en el 66 a casa en fase de hrupos también, argentina e italia si no recuerdo mal, y de esas aún eran buenos, 70 y 74 no clasifican, es el punto más bajo del agujero negro, ya no es mala suerte, es ser malos, eran los nacidos en la larga posguerra.
En el 78 volvemos y pudimos pasar fase de grupos echando a brasil, pero cardeñosa….en el 82 se decía que la final sería españa-brasil…por una vez nos ayudaron los árbitros…a pasar la primera fase…

La verdad que, viéndolo en perspectiva, el periodo 1984-2006 no fue tan malo.
Nuestra mejor época, cuando éramos comparativamente de los mejores, cuando aspirábamos a todo, decidimos no ir en 1930, nos echó mussolini en 1934, guerra civil en el 38, luego guerra mundial…
Somos el Pupas de las selecciones, el atlético de madrid de las selecciones.




Snowball dijo:


> Si yo no digo de ganar mundiales a lo maradona...Llegar a unas semifinales, eliminar a algun campeón. Darte la alegría de un partidazo co el d dinamarca de 1986) Saber que podías estar ahí. Pero coño que en 1990.nos elimina Yugoslavia que estaba ya en media guerra civil
> 
> Yo me llevé muchos chascos con aquella generación. Hablamos de 3 competiciones 1988,1990,1992



Y yo. casi 30 años de chascos. Ni siquiera aspiraba a que ganasen, solo quería que llegaran a semifinales.


----------



## El primo del Adric (28 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> increible como dejaron los serbios que les empataran el partido, ahora espérate que le ganen a Suiza



Los serbios lo van a dar todo para partirle las piernas a algún puto albanokosovar de los que juegan con Suiza


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ComO han quedado nuestros leones camerunés compañeros??
> 
> Me ha pillado el partido haciendo unos informes sobre las rociadas y tal...



3-3. Partido que gustarán a muchos espectadores, porque es un desmadre que no veas, pero ha sido calamitoso ver cómo se rompían fácilmente las líneas y llegaban con claridad a las áreas, aunque con falta de ideas, precisión y demás. Serbia mete dos goles casi seguidos en 150 y tantos segundos, pero es que creo que Camerún ha metido 2 goles también en 150 y tantos segundos... una absoluta locura.


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> 3-3. Partido que gustarán a muchos espectadores, porque es un desmadre que no veas, pero ha sido calamitoso ver cómo se rompían fácilmente las líneas y llegaban con claridad a las áreas, aunque con falta de ideas, precisión y demás. Serbia mete dos goles casi seguidos en 150 y tantos segundos, pero es que creo que Camerún ha metido 2 goles también en 150 y tantos segundos... una absoluta locura.




Que opinion te emere el partido de ayer?, a mi me pareció muy denigrante y aburrido


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ComO han quedado nuestros leones camerunés compañeros??
> 
> Me ha pillado el partido haciendo unos informes sobre las rociadas y tal...



Tu eres rociador de mañana y yo de noche  


*Locura sin premio*

Aboubakar revoluciona el partido en siete minutos, con un gol y una asistencia a Choupo-Moting. Los balcánicos ganaban 1-3 en el 52′ con tantos de Pavlovic, Sergej y Mitrovic.


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Tras la derrota ante Portugal por la mínima, Ghana también introduce cambios en la alineación titular para buscar la primera victoria. Los elegidos serán los siguientes:* Zigi; Tariq, Mensah, Amertey, Salisu; Thomas, Salis, Ayew, Kudus; Ayew, Iñaki Williams.* 








Tres cambios en el once con respecto la primera jornada.

Tras el empate ante Uruguay, Corea busca la victoria en esta segunda jornada. Para ello va a salir con los siguientes jugadores de inicio: *Seun-Gyu; Jin-Su, Min-Jae, Young-Gwon, Moon-Hwan; Woo--Young, In-Beom, Chang-Hoon, Heung-Min Son, Woo-Yeong; Gue-Sung.





*


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Animal, con lo que me duele a mí la espalda por mi anterior vida de trotamundos y burradas que he hecho, eso me ha dolido hasta a mí uf uf uf


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que opinion te emere el partido de ayer?, a mi me pareció muy denigrante y aburrido



Me gustó bastante el partido en rasgos generales. Y creo que el partido se echó a perder cuando Luis Enrique cambió a Gavi y Asensio. Puedo entender algún cambio como Asensio por Morata, pero no entiendo el de Gavi por Koke. Después tema de salida de balón de España me parece muchas veces muy bueno y limpio, con buenas basculaciones, pero ayer se perdió muchísimos balones en esas salidas, por parte de Rodri, Pedri, por ejemplo y abusar de ese inicio incluso con mucho tiempo de balón en los pies de Unai Simón, con los laterales muy abiertos. Ayer se hicieron muchas cagaditas así y después el gol del empate alemán vino por una pérdida.

Después cómo se defiende por arriba, por córners y balones parados. Hay que corregirlo, pero como dije páginas atrás, muchas selecciones por arriba, a la hora de defender van fatal. España también es una de ellas. Ayer Rudiger nos marcó un gol sin marca ninguna, aunque el gol fuera anulado.


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tras la derrota ante Portugal por la mínima, Ghana también introduce cambios en la alineación titular para buscar la primera victoria. Los elegidos serán los siguientes:* Zigi; Tariq, Mensah, Amertey, Salisu; Thomas, Salis, Ayew, Kudus; Ayew, Iñaki Williams.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voto por korea


----------



## Militarícese (28 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Na,semos faboritocs



Leéte el reglamento, eso no es penalti.
Hay manos y manos(y no, no es una referencia orwelliana)


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Me gustó bastante el partido en rasgos generales. Y creo que el partido se echó a perder cuando Luis Enrique cambió a Gavi y Asensio. Puedo entender algún cambio como Asensio por Morata, pero no entiendo el de Gavi por Koke. Después tema de salida de balón de España me parece muchas veces muy bueno y limpio, con buenas basculaciones, pero ayer se perdió muchísimos balones en esas salidas, por parte de Rodri, Pedri, por ejemplo y abusar de ese inicio incluso con mucho tiempo de balón en los pies de Unai Simón, con los laterales muy abiertos. Ayer se hicieron muchas cagaditas así y después el gol del empate alemán vino por una pérdida.
> 
> Después cómo se defiende por arriba, por córners y balones parados. Hay que corregirlo, pero como dije páginas atrás, muchas selecciones por arriba, a la hora de defender van fatal. España también es una de ellas. Ayer Rudiger nos marcó un gol sin marca ninguna, aunque el gol fuera anulado.



Antonio no para de darnos disgustos


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*La Alemania de Flick se complica y no depende de sí misma*


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Ohtia puta


----------



## Militarícese (28 Nov 2022)

Yo lo que he notado es que España se ha hecho mayor.
Antes pasar cuartos era un hito y que te tocara una Italia, Alemania o Argentina era cargarse encima.
Ayer España era la Alemania de los 70-80. Que sí que ellos tuvieron sus oportunidades, pero salvo Francia y Brasil no veo a nadie que pueda plantar cara a España.
Inglaterra y Portugal no se lo creen, son España hace 20 años, y Argentina...depende de que Messi tenga el día.
El resto...nah


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La Alemania de Flick se complica y no depende de sí misma*



No están tan mal
no creo que españa pierda con Japón, debería ganar sin mucho estrés 
lo mismo Alemania con tosta rica


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

Militarícese dijo:


> Leéte el reglamento, eso no es penalti.
> Hay manos y manos(y no, no es una referencia orwelliana)



argumenta tu respuesta
grasias!


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

Lo bueno de no saber ya nadie qué es y qué no es un penalti, es que le da mucha intriga y majia a los partidos


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Antonio no para de darnos disgustos



Ayer fue de lo mejor junto con Musiala.

Otra cosa que España no explotó fue la banda derecha. Carvajal también hizo sus cagaditas ayer, en salida de balón y defensivamente, pero a mi me gusta mucho cuando se incorpora al ataque. Ayer casi todo se focalizó en la banda izquierda con J. Alba y Dani Olmo. Son detallitos, pero todos cuentan. 

Y si tenemos laterales que se incorporan bien al ataque, para esos están los medios, para cubrir esas posiciones. Pero bueno, a ver si mejora todo esto, porque ayer con Alemania ya vimos que teníamos problemas atrás, pero contra otras selecciones, puede que los problemas sean mucho peores.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La Alemania de Flick se complica y no depende de sí misma*



Sí que depende de sí misma.


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

Militarícese dijo:


> Yo lo que he notado es que España se ha hecho mayor.
> Antes pasar cuartos era un hito y que te tocara una Italia, Alemania o Argentina era cargarse encima.
> Ayer España era la Alemania de los 70-80. Que sí que ellos tuvieron sus oportunidades, pero salvo Francia y Brasil no veo a nadie que pueda plantar cara a España.
> Inglaterra y Portugal no se lo creen, son España hace 20 años, y Argentina...depende de que Messi tenga el día.
> El resto...nah



Yo creo que argentina ni teniendo Messi el día, de verdad.
medir lo del día de Mexico no dice mucho


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Venga, vamos con más choques culturales, africanos contra asiáticos y de postre un vasco de nueva generación que no sabe lo que hace entre medias de esos.


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ayer fue de lo mejor junto con Musiala.
> 
> Otra cosa que España no explotó fue la banda derecha. Carvajal también hizo sus cagaditas ayer, en salida de balón y defensivamente, pero a mi me gusta mucho cuando se incorpora al ataque. Ayer casi todo se focalizó en la banda izquierda con J. Alba y Dani Olmo. Son detallitos, pero todos cuentan.
> 
> Y si tenemos laterales que se incorporan bien al ataque, para esos están los medios, para cubrir esas posiciones. Pero bueno, a ver si mejora todo esto, porque ayer con Alemania ya vimos que teníamos problemas atrás, pero contra otras selecciones, puede que los problemas sean mucho peores.



mejor rival que una Alemania en el mundial no hay tantos, nunca se sabe pero a mí me pareció una selección MUY MUY potente


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

@Tubiegah te levantas a la hora la polla


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sí que depende de sí misma.



goleando


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> mejor rival que una Alemania en el mundial no hay tantos, nunca se sabe pero a mí me pareció una selección MUY MUY potente



No, pero para España hay rivales y rivales. Al menos es la sensación que tengo.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Venga Iñaki, unos días de aguantar un rollo que ni te va ni te viene y ya te sueltan por Indautxu o Bilbao la Vieja para tocarte los eggs antes de liga.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*Gracias por participar Canadá*


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Courtois no vio ni una ante Marruecos*


----------



## Militarícese (28 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> argumenta tu respuesta
> grasias!



https://cadenaser.com/2022/03/07/que-es-mano-y-que-no-es-mano-segun-el-reglamento-arbitral/Ahí te lo explica.
Que la mano esté despegada del cuerpo no implica penalti. Tiene que estar exageradamente y/o en posición antinatural(por ejemplo, taparte la cara)


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Nov 2022)

Equipos eliminados: Qatar y Canada solo, y hoy solo puede caer Ghana.

29 o 30 llegaran vivos al martes, y solo 8 quedaran despues del otro martes


----------



## cebollo (28 Nov 2022)

Acabo de ver el resumen del Serbia - Camerún. El lateral derecho serbio se queda atrás en 2 goles seguidos en tres minutos. Es el que rompe el fuera de juego en el 3-2 y en el 3-3. Con pisar la línea del centro del campo lo tenía hecho, ¿Qué hace un metro detrás y dos jugadas seguidas?


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Qué huevos tienen los coreanos, el portero y los cuatro defensores, todos se llaman Kim.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

Militarícese dijo:


> https://cadenaser.com/2022/03/07/que-es-mano-y-que-no-es-mano-segun-el-reglamento-arbitral/Ahí te lo explica.
> Que la mano esté despegada del cuerpo no implica penalti. Tiene que estar exageradamente y/o en posición antinatural(por ejemplo, taparte la cara)



vamos, que no se puede de saber qué es penalti.

Pero si lo señalan, te lo comes con patatas y te quedas con 10


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Estos coreanos me recuerdan al Cirque du Soleil, venga saltimbanquis, venga virguerías y dirás que este Mundial va solo de furgo.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Joder qué feo ese que ha disparado, a una cara de koriiiano le arreas la nariz del Cyrano de Bergerac y te queda un kranko.


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No, pero para España hay rivales y rivales. Al menos es la sensación que tengo.



Hay que tener los pies en la tierra

Para ganar a Francia, El partido ha de ser perfecto (control de la pelota durante un 90%?) lo cual es complicado no nos engañemos, una genialidad arriba de los gabachos y adiós

Creo que hay competitividad para quedar terceros o cuartos.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sí que depende de sí misma.



Yo diria que no, primero va ultima de grupo a la ultima jornada, aunque gane su partido Alemania, como Japon gane a España, fuera Alemania. Depende que España gane a Japon


----------



## Zarpa (28 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> vamos, que no se puede de saber qué es penalti.
> 
> Pero si lo señalan, te lo comes con patatas y te quedas con 10



Eso lo quitaron ya no es tarjeta para que no sea castigo 2x.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Soy yo o solo se juega en el área de los niggas, si han cambiado las reglas del juego avisáis.


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (28 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Qué huevos tienen los coreanos, el portero y los cuatro defensores, todos se llaman Kim.



KIM es PACO en Coreano.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Yo diria que no, primero va ultima de grupo a la ultima jornada, aunque gane su partido Alemania, como Japon gane a España, fuera Alemania. Depende que España gane a Japon



Si gana de goleada se clasifica sí ó sí.

Eso es depender de sí misma aunque el resultado deba ser abultado.


----------



## cebollo (28 Nov 2022)

Si Alemania gana 8-0 a Costa Rica se clasifica seguro. Sí dependen de sí mismos aunque sea muy difícil y probablemente pasarán otras cosas.


----------



## Andr3ws (28 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Acabo de ver el resumen del Serbia - Camerún. El lateral derecho serbio se queda atrás en 2 goles seguidos en tres minutos. Es el que rompe el fuera de juego en el 3-2 y en el 3-3. Con pisar la línea del centro del campo lo tenía hecho, ¿Qué hace un metro detrás y dos jugadas seguidas?



Se llama "paquete" de toda la vida.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Vengaaaaaaa korianooooooooos que vais de vestidos igual que Expaña, sinónimo de éxito, claro que un poquito farandulero tirando a furcia, digo fucsia, el color.


----------



## Zarpa (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Pues como Gayá, pero no tiene a Puyol ni De La Peña de representantes.


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Bueno y se confirma que el partido de ayer fue el mas visto

Hoy unos compis gabachos (que no son muy futboleros la verdac) me han preguntado " y los 6 goles restantes ? con risitas

Comentando y tal les digo que partido de alto nivel y me contestan que "mucho, el mejor hasta ahora"


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

ahí hay una mano que corta una jugada de ataquer pelijrosísima. Eso es un hecho.

He visto partidos de La Lija donde se ha señalao penalti por mucho menos en manos similares en las que el balón no tenía ninguna posibilidac de llegar a generar ninguna jugada prometedora y los sabios arbitrarios en consenso con la decisión tomada en el partido siempre.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

El alfota de Gavi terminará preñando gostosamente a la chortiprincesa?

  









La prueba que demuestra que la princesa Leonor es fan de Gavi, jugador de la Selección Española de Fútbol


Todos somos carpeteros y tenemos nuestras carpetas (físicas o imaginarias) forradas con nuestros amores platónicos, crushes o como queráis llamarlo. Es por...




www.poprosa.com


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

La mitad de las korrrriannnas con los ojos westerner y solo nos enfocan a las feas.


----------



## Andr3ws (28 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si gana de goleada se clasifica sí ó sí.
> 
> Eso es depender de sí misma aunque el resultado deba ser abultado.



Si España pierde 0-1 contra Japón, Alemania necesita un 7-0 a Costa Rica.
Si españa pierde 1-2 contra Japón, Alemania necesita un 8-0 a Costa Rica.









Las cuentas para pasar a octavos del Mundial a falta de la segunda jornada del grupo G y H


Todo está en el aire a falta de un único partido para que se cierre esta primera etapa de grupos del Mundial de Qatar. Ni todos los favoritos lo están siendo tanto, ni los que apun




www.marca.com





Jugandose los dos partidos a la vez, si los alemanes no van 6-0 en el min 80, podemos especular con que Japón nos gane al final para ser 1º o 2º de grupo según rival en los cruces.


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Pues como Gayá, pero no tiene a Puyol ni De La Peña de representantes.



La diferencia es que Gayá lo ha sustituído pero Benzema, si no me equivoco no, es decir, que puede jugar.


----------



## Zarpa (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El alfota de Gavi y terminará preñando gostosamente a la chortiprincesa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mejor que el moro. como la tía con Urdangarín


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Oye Iñaki, haz algo melón, digo león:


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Si España pierde 0-1 contra Japón, Alemania necesita un 7-0 a Costa Rica.
> Si españa pierde 1-2 contra Japón, Alemania necesita un 8-0 a Costa Rica.
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, a eso me refiero.

Pero dependen de sí mismos, no depender de ti mismo es que no puedes clasificarte sin al menos un resultado favorable ajeno a tu control.


----------



## Zarpa (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> La diferencia es que Gayá lo ha sustituído pero Benzema, si no me equivoco no, es decir, que puede jugar.



Exacto. nosotros en cambio con el del Barca B.


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

A ver que hace alimaña del sur (Suiza aka Yugoslavia del norte, aqui toda la poblacion joven de entre 20 y 30 , podria asegurar que un 50% son de la antigua yugoeslavia) contra los Brasucos

Esta el pais en vilo y con miedo al mismo tiempo, creo que nunca antes habian tenido un partido de mundial contra los reyes


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Mejor que el moro. como la tía con Urdangarín



Pedri se podrá fockar a la hermana, buena prole de hobbits reales entre los dos.


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Vengaaaaaaa korianooooooooos que vais de vestidos igual que Expaña, sinónimo de éxito, claro que un poquito farandulero tirando a furcia, digo fucsia, el color.



Esa equipacion le quedaría mejor a españa


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

El Iñaki jugando en banda y por la izquierda??? Cosas veredes...


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> A ver que hace alimaña del sur (Suiza aka Yugoslavia del norte, aqui toda la poblacion joven de entre 20 y 30 , podria asegurar que un 50% son de la antigua yugoeslavia) contra los Brasucos
> 
> Esta el pais en vilo y con miedo al mismo tiempo, creo que nunca antes habian tenido un partido de mundial contra los reyes



Verás tu el pintxazo de Brasil


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DE GHANAAAAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Ha sido de espuela para que no se critiquen los skills de los niggas ghaneses.


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Lo digo y lo sigo repitiendo... el nivel defensivo por alto de todas o casi todas las selecciones paupérrimas. Otro gol a balón parado. Gol de Ghana. 

Y el portero Koreano metido en la cueva sin salir a sacar ese balón. Es lamentable eh.


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

Oh no
ha marcado Ghana


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Nov 2022)

Gol de Ghana, se desata el delirio en las gradas, imágenes inenarrables, caretos descompuestos de una fealdad indescriptible.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Tarjeta para el feo de la nariz, ese no se llama Kim.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> A ver que hace alimaña del sur (Suiza aka Yugoslavia del norte, aqui toda la poblacion joven de entre 20 y 30 , podria asegurar que un 50% son de la antigua yugoeslavia) contra los Brasucos
> 
> Esta el pais en vilo y con miedo al mismo tiempo, creo que nunca antes habian tenido un partido de mundial contra los reyes



En 2018 empataron a 1. Recuerdo que Suiza desactivó bastante bien a Brasil. En el grupo también estaba Serbia  . Pasaron Brasil y Suiza.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Gol de Ghana, se desata el delirio en las gradas, imágenes inenarrables, caretos descompuestos de una fealdad indescriptible.



Tu prosa engalana el foro, tu habilidad descriptiva inenarrable, gracias por ese verbo notable que te adorna.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (28 Nov 2022)

Joder con lo de las manos.
O las pitas o no las pitas. Pero aquí hacen lo que les apetece.


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Nov 2022)

Fuerte sensación de estar ante una turba salvaje y peligrosa.


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Oh no
> ha marcado Ghana



Gana Ghana??


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Pero a qué jostias juegan los korriannnos, saltitos, figuritas, gestos jajajaja parece un vidriojuego leches que esto es furgoooo !!!


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Nov 2022)

Y luego Portugal-Uruguay, intuyo que se van a superar las cotas de la Batalla de Glasgow.

Patadas, trucos y guarradas a tope, este mudial me está gustando.

Lástima que ya no juegue Pepe.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

*한국 세계 챔피언*


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DE GHANAAAAAAAAA!!!

A centro del Iñaki, que conste.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Gana Ghana??



Si, 2-0 ya


----------



## El primo del Adric (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El alfota de Gavi terminará preñando gostosamente a la chortiprincesa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*PUTO CALVO PESADO BABEANDO CON LAS PIZPI INFANTAS*

_ Eso sí, no se les vio tan cómodas en el palco que les tocó compartir con el presidente de la Federación Española de Fútbol,* Luis Rubiales*, y el ministro de Cultura y Deporte, Miquel Iceta. Sobre todo con el primero, que les metió una chapa solo a la altura de la de un tío lejano en una comunión. Eso sí, se llevaron muy contentas a casa una camiseta, *¿es por eso que Leonor podría haberle pedido una de Gavi, su crush, a su padre?* _


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si, 2-0 ya



Huele a 4-0


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que luego de esta hazaña, el Iñaki se deja el Bilbao, perdón Athletic, y se enrola en el Dinamo de Accra.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> *PUTO CALVO PESADO BABEANDO CON LAS PIZPI INFANTAS*
> 
> _ Eso sí, no se les vio tan cómodas en el palco que les tocó compartir con el presidente de la Federación Española de Fútbol,* Luis Rubiales*, y el ministro de Cultura y Deporte, Miquel Iceta. Sobre todo con el primero, que les metió una chapa solo a la altura de la de un tío lejano en una comunión. Eso sí, se llevaron muy contentas a casa una camiseta, *¿es por eso que Leonor podría haberle pedido una de Gavi, su crush, a su padre?* _



Qué raros le quedan siempre los pantaloncitos a la chavala futura reina.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

El feo korrianno de la nariz grande convenientemente ajostiado a ver si arreglamos esa cara.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

Joder korea


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Nov 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> *PUTO CALVO PESADO BABEANDO CON LAS PIZPI INFANTAS*
> 
> _ Eso sí, no se les vio tan cómodas en el palco que les tocó compartir con el presidente de la Federación Española de Fútbol,* Luis Rubiales*, y el ministro de Cultura y Deporte, Miquel Iceta. Sobre todo con el primero, que les metió una chapa solo a la altura de la de un tío lejano en una comunión. Eso sí, se llevaron muy contentas a casa una camiseta, *¿es por eso que Leonor podría haberle pedido una de Gavi, su crush, a su padre?* _



Sofia está más buena que Leonor.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (28 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Yo creo que luego de esta hazaña, el Iñaki se deja el Bilbao, perdón Athletic, y se enrola en el Dinamo de Accra.



Le pagan lo mismo, seguro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

Joder que triste, tener el talento de son y ser Koreani.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Estoy viemdo que hoy es el día Mamadú


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Nada, Korea solo son juegos de artificio, los que más corren para nada, como pollos sin cabeza. Ghana por fin gana.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*Demasiado talento joven en una sola foto*


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Nov 2022)

Los comentaristas se masturban con Ghana, cada vez que juega un equipo negroide hay masturbaciones y tocamientos en las cabinas de comentaristas.





__





'mutual masturbation' Search - XNXX.COM


XNXX.COM 'mutual masturbation' Search, free sex videos




www.xnxx.com


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> @Tubiegah te levantas a la hora la polla



Llevo en galeras toda la puta mañana, los lunes vamos a ritmo de boga de ariete


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (28 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Los comentaristas se masturban con Ghana, cada vez que juega un equipo negroide hay masturbaciones y tocamientos en las cabinas de comentaristas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero así tío que puto asco que dan.

Ayer los de la 1, comida de polla gratuita a Williams y Baldé desde que salieron.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Cambio al descanso de Corea

Entra Na Sang-Ho.

Sale Woo-Yeong.

Cuidadin con el woo


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Para ir a ver los mundiales hay que ser subnormal?
(Aparte de tener dinero)

Españoles...se visten de toreros.
Mexicanos...con sombreros de mariachis.
Ghaneses...se ponen a bailar como si estuvieran en la Chocolate o en la Scorpia.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL KOREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Gol de los txinos


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Gol de los txinos



Jajajajaj en la grada lo han celebrado como si hubieran ganao el mundial  bueno 1-2, le va a dar emocion los chinos jejeje


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Ha sido Gue-Sung Cho, un primo mío de ojos rasgados. 

SEGUNDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DE KOREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Empatan los txinos


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2022)

Vaya empate remontada de Korea


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Doblete de mi primo Gue-Sung Cho y otra vez de cabeza, digamos que de forma un poco heterodoxa, muy al estilo de telefilme asiático todo.


----------



## Hamtel (28 Nov 2022)

Ha sido salir Kang In y se ha revolucionado todo


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Dos cojones de los Huang,

aunque esta gente pueden hacer mil cambios que ni se dan cuenta, todos son iguales y se llaman igual


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (28 Nov 2022)

Vamos koreaaaa 
WAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

KIAAAAAAAA


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya empate remontada de Korea



El portero de ghana yendo hacia atras en el gol, tremendo


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Los nigros ya no bailan tanto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

Otro gran partido....


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Peaso vendaje al korrrianooo.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Otro gran partido....



Creo que es el único partido entre dos selecciones que representan racialmente 100% a sus países.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

Que joya hemos perdido en españa, Iñaki Williams, alias "la gazela Thomson".


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

YA GANA GHANAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (28 Nov 2022)

Es LA ERA DEL MAMADOU


----------



## VandeBel (28 Nov 2022)

El graderío parece un manicomio. Menudos personajes se ven hoy.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Portero más malo que llevan los txinos


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que joya hemos perdido en españa, Iñaki Williams, alias "la gazela Thomson".



En este tercer gol yerra clamorosamente un disparo, engaña así a la defensa asiática y un tío solo aprovecha para marcar. Trucos del Iñaki jeje


----------



## FeiJiao (28 Nov 2022)

Golazo, el segundo de Corea. 
2-2


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Los nigros del público parece que están poseídos por pazuzu


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Gran asistencia de Iñaki williams en el gol de ghana (patada al aire sin darle al balon jajajaja)


----------



## FeiJiao (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Creo que es el único partido entre dos selecciones que representan racialmente 100% a sus países.



Camerun y Serbia??


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Para ir a ver los mundiales hay que ser subnormal?
> (Aparte de tener dinero)
> 
> Españoles...se visten de toreros.
> ...



Yo me vestiria de Quijote


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2022)

Ya le vale al Iñaki Williams


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Camerun y Serbia??



No hay ningún mulato en Camerún?
(No lo se)


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*Me recordó a esto*


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Los nigros del público parece que están poseídos por pazuzu



Contratados por Qatar por un bocata


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Yo me vestiria de Quijote



Yo dependería del rival,

si es contra México de Hernán Cortés,

contra los moracos de el Cid,

contra los franchutes de Nadal?


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Nunca había visto tantas idioteces en una barrera, venga lanzad ya leñe!!!


----------



## FeiJiao (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Yo dependería del rival,
> 
> si es contra México de Hernán Cortés,



Los mexicanos tambien somos descendientes/hijos de Cortes...


----------



## Hamtel (28 Nov 2022)

El seleccionador coreano debe estar como LE. No sacar a Kang In de inicio en ningún partido no se entiende. Corea es otra con él en el campo


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Anansi ya ha dicho que no hay más


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (28 Nov 2022)

El Irán - USA de mañana lo dirige Mateu Lahoz.

Que grande es la Fifa!


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> El Irán - USA de mañana lo dirige Mateu Lahoz.
> 
> Que grande es la Fifa!



Eso les confvndirá


----------



## FeiJiao (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Para ir a ver los mundiales hay que ser subnormal?
> (Aparte de tener dinero)
> 
> Españoles...se visten de toreros.
> ...



Sigo sin descifrar de que se visten estos japos (ya he visto esos disfraces desde 2010)


----------



## MagicPep (28 Nov 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


>



la ministra de deportes le hace ojitos al putero ... este pais se fue a la mierda !!!


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

10 min de descuento


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Los mexicanos tambien somos descendientes/hijos de Cortes...



Ya se, es coña,

AMLO no piensa lo mismo  

* Los primeros mestizos "mexicanos" realmente fueron los hijos de Gonzalo Guerrero y Zazil-Há,
esa historia si que es de película.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*Dependiendo de la camiseta que lleven*


----------



## Zarpa (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ya se, es coña,
> 
> AMLO no piensa lo mismo
> 
> ...



Claro que sus padres son de Cantabria.


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2022)

Ese portero negro pasa de ser un colador a ser imbatible no me jodas

Qué contrastes


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Sigo sin descifrar de que se visten estos japos (ya he visto esos disfraces desde 2010)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1275500



Pienso que es gente con chingo de lana que ni les gusta el fut, puros hijos de políticos y gente fresa,

si ves a los que entrevistan en la calle ni saben de fútbol.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No hay ningún mulato en Camerún?
> (No lo se)



en camerun había varios que no son negros negros negros, tenían menos color y menos rasgos, eso sí ni idea de su orígen, igual fue allí uno de La Sagra a colonizar y se folló hasta los leones, que son así


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ese portero negro pasa de ser un colador a ser imbatible no me jodas
> 
> Qué contrastes



Como el dia y la noche


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOO DE KORE........... no se vale si entran dos tíos dentro de la portería en el remate ??


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> en camerun había varios que no son negros negros negros, tenían menos color y menos rasgos, eso sí ni idea de su orígen, igual fue allí uno de La Sagra a colonizar y se folló hasta los leones, que son así



Hay gente de La Sagra hasta en la Luna,

son una plaga.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ese portero negro pasa de ser un colador a ser imbatible no me jodas
> 
> Qué contrastes



Anansi ha hablado


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Hay gente de La Sagra hasta en la Luna,
> 
> *son una plaga.*



No vayáis hijos míos


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Insiste Korea... que decía José Ángel de la Casa Blanca.


----------



## Patronio (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Muy bien Iñaki defendiendo en el lateral derecho, a ver si se fijan en el Athletic aiba la hostia !!!


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> la ministra de deportes le hace ojitos al putero ... este pais se fue a la mierda !!!



Se cree que es el calvo de Brazzers


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Como el dia y la noche



Los 2 goles que ha encajado eran evitables me ha parecido y ahora con tiros parecidos te los para


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Anansi ha hablado



No te entiendo


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Min 101 corner para corea y pita el final el arbitro, que tangazo  expulsado el entrenador paulo bento


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Y estas cosas pasan por los añadidos de mierda, le expvlsan al entrenador por malas decisiones arbitrales...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

se complica la vida el referee por no dejar sacar el corner, calvo tenía que ser


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Como se líen a hostias los chinos van a flipar.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No te entiendo





Suprimo dijo:


> Anansi ya ha dicho que no hay más



Es vudoo


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (28 Nov 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Camerun y Serbia??





Charo afgana dijo:


> No hay ningún mulato en Camerún?
> (No lo se)



Pues en el once titular lo menos 4 mulatos había


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Ahora llega el partidazo de la jornada @Obiwanchernobil !!!! la pentacampeona del mundo!!!!!!!!!!!! sambaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! el jogooo bonitoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! sambaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tiki tacaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sambaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!! braziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (28 Nov 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Camerun y Serbia??



En camerún hay un mulato


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*El once de Suiza*

*Sommer; Widmer, Akanji, Elvedi, Rodríguez; Freuler, Sow, Xhaka; Rieder, Vargas y Embolo.*


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Los negros en las gradas enfarlopados  

Esa gente debe drogarse con alguna planta rara, no paran.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

*¡TODOS CON EMBOLO! *


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (28 Nov 2022)

en la radio se escuchan los berridos tribales de las charos mamadús.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> en camerun había varios que no son negros negros negros, tenían menos color y menos rasgos, eso sí ni idea de su orígen, igual fue allí uno de La Sagra a colonizar y se folló hasta los leones, que son así


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Canelo le va a reventar el hocico al enano hormonado.

*HÁGASE.


*


----------



## VandeBel (28 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> se complica la vida el referee por no dejar sacar el corner, calvo tenía que ser



Hay que ser tonto. Ha arbitrado de puta madre un partido disputado y se corona no dejando sacar el corner.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Canelo le va a reventar el hocico al enano hormonado.
> 
> *HÁGASE.
> 
> ...



Boludo corré corré que nos persigue Canelo bolubo boludo viiiiiiiiiiite


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que opinion te emere el partido de ayer?, a mi me pareció muy denigrante y aburrido



Ya sé que a mi no me preguntas pero no me gusto nada

Pero ni miajita

No sirvió de nada el empate, en parte porque Japón la cagó palmando con CR, y se podía haber ganado pero de calle con las ocasiones que hubo a pesar de la presión adelantada alemana. Tanto en el primer tiempo con Ferrán como con Asensio que falla una clarísima tras el gol de Morata se tendría que haber machacado el partido.

Y me temo que Alemania que hasta el minuto 83 tenía 0 puntos en casi 2 partidos va a quedar segunda y va a tener un camino de puta madre hasta la final...

Y nosotros si pasamos a cuartos -que está por ver si ganamos a Bélgica/Marruecos/Croacia en octavos- ya podemos darnos con un canto en los dientes, cuando ayer teniamos en la lona a la puta Alemania de los cojones para haberla eliminado.

Si hubiera ganado Japón sería buen resultado porque con un empatito el tercer partido se podía ser segundos, pero habiendo perdido había que eliminar a Alemania coño, que la han dejado viva estos gilipollas


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya sé que a mi no me preguntas pero no me gusto nada
> 
> Pero ni miajita
> 
> ...



Lo vendes como si Ejpaña hubiera sido superior y no fue asi. Lo fue a tramos.

Ellos tacticamente hubo momentos que nos comieron. Y tuvieron unas cuantas ocasiones, sin VAR, ese gol se hubiera pitado como valido...

El asunto es que vamos primeros de grupo con 4 puntos y ellos ultimos con 1

Y a ver "cuantos" le mete a Costa Rica...


----------



## cuñado de bar (28 Nov 2022)

Se ha comentado poco que Costa Rica ha ganado a Japón. Costa Rica tiene 3 puntos. Alemania 1. Alemania es la última del grupo. A Alemania sólo le vale ganar el último partido. Aunque lo gane no depende de sí misma. Si gana Japón a España, Japón pasa a primera de grupo y Alemania eliminada. Si Japón empata, ya luego queda la diferencia de goles. Lo que le interesa a Alemania es que España gane a Japón y ellos ganen a Costa Rica. Pero vamos, que Alemania no tiene jodido al no depender de sí misma. 

Que por otra parte, me pareció muy injusto el mundial 98. La cagamos el primer partido y ya no se pudo remontar. Hubo equipos que pasaron entonces con 4 puntos, pero a nosotros eso no nos valió. Ahora hay muchas selecciones que van a pasar con 4 puntos y puede que alguno incluso con 3. Cosa que antes, como no tuvieras 5 puntos al menos, no pasabas lo más seguro.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (28 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> menos mal que la mano de busquets los del var han preferido mirar para otro lado
> 
> ya se que esto no es el foro de la liga , pero aunque os joda es que es asi : busquets y los del farsa estan acostumbrados en España a su mafia arbitral a favor y a poner las manos que no les pitan nada
> 
> pero estos arbitros en un mundial no funcionan asi , lo de hoy ha sido una loteria que nos ha tocado , como pase otra vez nos pitan penalti y adios



Hay que tener la caradura para decir esta memez con lo que esta pasando en Liga esta temporada....... Algunos merengones parecéis niños cuando habláis de vuestro Real Madrid.

No voy a contestarte nada, lo digo por si me quieres escribir tu o alguien un párrafo, pero hay que ser sinvergüenza y ser muy fanático para decir que al Barça le están ayudando en Liga (o Champions, por tela marinera el partido de Italia) este año. Porque lo del último partido fue de traca valenciana (Osasuna).

Que tenéis a toda la puta estructura deportiva y mediática a vuestro favor y aún tenéis que victimizaros, como las feminazis. Que vuestro presidente hace y deshace en España como le sale del nabo y que tenéis a mil quinientos madridistas comentando los partidos. Que hombre ya, que poca vergüenza tenéis, que no os basta que aun así os tenéis que victimizar. Iros a la pita mierda hombre ya cuñaos de mierda, que tenéis menos honestidad que una cucaracha.

Y las manos de ayer no se pitaron porque la mano estaba hacia abajo prácticamente pegada al cuerpo y no interfirió en la jugada, memo.

"Algunos critican hasta el acierto del árbitro" ya lo dijo bien Mourinho. Payaso.


----------



## Zarpa (28 Nov 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Se ha comentado poco que Costa Rica ha ganado a Japón. Costa Rica tiene 3 puntos. Alemania 1. Alemania es la última del grupo. A Alemania sólo le vale ganar el último partido. Aunque lo gane no depende de sí misma. Si gana Japón a España, Japón pasa a primera de grupo y Alemania eliminada. Si Japón empata, ya luego queda la diferencia de goles. Lo que le interesa a Alemania es que España gane a Japón y ellos ganen a Costa Rica. Pero vamos, que Alemania no tiene jodido al no depender de sí misma.
> 
> Que por otra parte, me pareció muy injusto el mundial 98. La cagamos el primer partido y ya no se pudo remontar. Hubo equipos que pasaron entonces con 4 puntos, pero a nosotros eso no nos valió. Ahora hay muchas selecciones que van a pasar con 4 puntos y puede que alguno incluso con 3. Cosa que antes, como no tuvieras 5 puntos al menos, no pasabas lo más seguro.



CR tiene que hacer como Paraguay a nosotros y pasan 0-0 y le ganamos a los nipones.


----------



## The Replicant (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Canelo le va a reventar el hocico al enano hormonado.
> 
> *HÁGASE.
> 
> ...



el canelo tendría que saltar al campo en plan Jimmy Jump y partirle la cara al enano

taluecs


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya sé que a mi no me preguntas pero no me gusto nada
> 
> Pero ni miajita
> 
> ...



Tú espérate, Barullo, a ver cuántos les meten los alemanes a los de CR, que igual al final tienes tu segundo puesto soñado perdiendo de uno contra Japón.

A mí el partido de ayer no me dio buenas sensaciones, a pesar de que ellos tenían que salir a por todas e intentar ganar el partido. Como tú dices, les tuvimos ahí y no los rematamos, y nos vamos a comer un cuadro que no veas, aunque para llegar lejos hay que ganar, cuándo sea y a quién sea.

Taluec.

PS. Lo de Koke no hay por dónde pillarlo, no creo que lo de ayer fuera culpa suya, pero yo no lo veo para jugar, no sé si en el Atleti pensáis lo mismo.


----------



## cuñado de bar (28 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> CR tiene que hacer como Paraguay a nosotros y pasan 0-0 y le ganamos a los nipones.



Si ocurre eso, sería un epic fail para Alemania.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Venga Heidiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii no me defraudes !!! A por los brasucaaaaaaaaaaaaaas !!!


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> el canelo tendría que saltar al campo en plan Jimmy Jump y partirle la cara al enano
> 
> taluecs



A ver si lo pilla en algún programa de ESPN y le parte el careto en directo


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Ej que eso de la banderita usada como mopa hay que ser mongo de verdad y más que te grabe alguien.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 Nov 2022)

A ver si retransmitís el partido de los Brazzer-leños por aquí, que muchos no lo podemos ver.

El *FLORO *nos ilumina.



condimento dijo:


> Ej que eso de la banderita usada como mopa hay que ser mongo de verdad y más que te grabe alguien.



Este tío es mongo.
Falta de respeto totalmente gratuita e innecesaria.
Supongo que esa camiseta se la cambiaría a alguien que le pidió la suya, bonito gesto hacia un rival que un poco más y los echa del mundial.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A ver si retransmitís el partido de los Brazzer-leños por aquí, que muchos no lo podemos ver.
> 
> El *FLORO *nos ilumina.



Sin problemas y con detalle, veo que son once contra once y van detrás de una pelota. De nada.


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Lo vendes como si Ejpaña hubiera sido superior y no fue asi. Lo fue a tramos.
> 
> Ellos tacticamente hubo momentos que nos comieron. Y tuvieron unas cuantas ocasiones, sin VAR, ese gol se hubiera pitado como valido...
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver que Ferrán falló 2 ocasiones una de ellas con el portero batido en el suelo...la presión alemana de nada sirve si mete una de esas 2. Y tras el gol de Morata le hacen una dejada a Asensio que la manda al satélite meteosat no me jodas. Que todos los dias las mete más dificiles en los entrenamientos.

Los alemanes tuvieron clara el gol, otra más y se acabó...

Y el gol de cabeza de Rudiger sin VAR se vé perfectamente que está medio cuerpo adelantado. Eso un linier profesional lo vé de sobra, salvo que sea un corrupto claro. No me vale como ocasión porque es fuera de juego y se ha acabado no tiene vuelta de hoja y un arbitraje profesional lo ve y lo pita.

Que no fuimos superiores todo el tiempo estoy de acuerdo, pero cuando lo fuimos en esos tramos que dices no tuvimos oficio para machacar el partido. Por ejemplo la banda izquierda no se explotó lo más minimo salvo el gol, y el Jordi y Olmo podrían haber hecho superioridades por ahi. Y los cambios es verdad que salvo Morata se equivocó con ellos.

En fin que dejamos pasar una oportunidad de eliminar a un rival que posiblemente se clasifique sin mucho problema en segundo lugar y llegue más lejos que nosotros por un camino sin brasiles ni argentinas.

Qué lastima


----------



## The Replicant (28 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A ver si retransmitís el partido de los Brazzer-leños por aquí, que muchos no lo podemos ver.
> 
> El *FLORO *nos ilumina.



en Brasil se nota que no está Neymar, están buscando a Vini


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

jjajaja qué cara de asesino ha metido el Charlichaplison jajajaja


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> en Brasil se nota que no está Neymar, están buscando a Vini


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> en Brasil se nota que no está Neymar, están buscando a Vini



Me jode lo de Neymar, estos tíos siempre te hacen un mundial más llevadero, y si para hacerlo se toca los huevos como ha hecho en el PSG, miel sobre hojuelas, coño.




condimento dijo:


> Sin problemas y con detalle, veo que son once contra once y van detrás de una pelota. De nada.







barullo dijo:


> Vamos a ver que Ferrán falló 2 ocasiones una de ellas con el portero batido en el suelo...la presión alemana de nada sirve si mete una de esas 2. Y tras el gol de Morata le hacen una dejada a Asensio que la manda al satélite meteosat no me jodas. Que todos los dias las mete más dificiles en los entrenamientos.
> 
> Los alemanes tuvieron clara el gol, otra más y se acabó...
> 
> ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Nov 2022)

Buena prueba para Brasil. Suiza es una selección competitiva. Vamos a ver de verdad donde están.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya sé que a mi no me preguntas pero no me gusto nada
> 
> Pero ni miajita
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo, menos precisamente en el partido, a mi me pareció mejor Alemania.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Falta de Casemiro al Embolo a 30 metros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Nov 2022)

Vaya tontería de falta han sacado los relojeros


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Me da a mi que hoy al Richal no le va a salir ná de ná y no va a correr la sverte del otro día


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Vamos Widmer, como en Mainz. 

A ver si te la sacas hoy. Y si no renuevas que nos den un pastizal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Me da a mi que hoy al Richal no le va a salir ná de ná y no va a correr la sverte del otro día



Suiza es una selección muy ordenada y competitiva y me parece a mí que los brazzer-leños necesitan correr.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Los brasucas jugando al pasito y en tres cuartos las arrancadas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Vaya tontería de falta han sacado los relojeros



gilifalta, ha superado con mucho al gilicorner


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Los brasucas jugando al pasito y en tres cuartos las arrancadas.



Widmer es el CAPITÁN de mi Mainz 05 y hoy Vini va a estar SECO.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Ficticius siempre por el suelo, sustituyendo a Ney en esa faceta.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Widmer es el CAPITÁN de mi Mainz 05 y hoy Vini va a estar SECO.



Pues ya podías ser de un equipo de alimaña más florido, Mainz 05 ni fu ni fa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Pues ya podías ser de un equipo de alimaña más florido, Mainz 05 ni fu ni fa.



Con quien hablas


----------



## The Replicant (28 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Me da a mi que hoy al Richal no le va a salir ná de ná y no va a correr la sverte del otro día



ojo con el Richal que va a ser el máximo goleador del mundial, ahi lo dejo

taluecs


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Este es Widmer para que lo conozcáis todos:


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Charlichaplinson ni la huele hoy, Spurs saben que deben aguantar a un paquete, eso sí rubio de bote.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Nov 2022)

Los relojeros buscan el empate de forma descarada.


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Me da a mi que hoy al Richal no le va a salir ná de ná y no va a correr la sverte del otro día



El empate les viene bien a ambos


----------



## Zarpa (28 Nov 2022)

¿Suiza juega al Tiki-taka? Se hace raro porque contra España bien que ponen el autobús.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Con quien hablas



Joder, que lo tienes ignorado al verboten del canal ??


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Pues ya podías ser de un equipo de alimaña más florido, Mainz 05 ni fu ni fa.



Yo soy de la ciudad que me acoge, en Alemania fue Mainz, y voy a muerte con el FSV Mainz 05.

Para orgias extremas ya tengo a mi Madrid.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Con quien hablas



@Edu.R


----------



## il banditto (28 Nov 2022)

Simicius richarlison raphina debe ser la delantera más demigrante.de.brasil.de los últimos 40 años


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo soy de la ciudad que me acoge, en Alemania fue Mainz, y voy a muerte con el FSV Mainz 05.
> 
> Para orgias extremas ya tengo a mi Madrid.



Maguncia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> @Edu.R



Ahh, vale joder, ya no me quiere, desconozco el motivo.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

A todo esto a Rapiña ni se le ha visto.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Maguncia.



Mayence en français.

Al que dice Maguncia le dejo de hablar una semana.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo soy de la ciudad que me acoge, en Alemania fue Mainz, y voy a muerte con el FSV Mainz 05.
> 
> Para orgias extremas ya tengo a mi Madrid.



Qué tal la liga Alimñana?

Yo vengo del fútbol que le gostaba a mi abuelo, que decía que el inglés era cosa de hombres y tal. El pobre hombre no podía con los que se tiraban a la piscina, por eso en España le duraba poco la afición por un equipo.


----------



## Hermericus (28 Nov 2022)

En el Portugal - Uruguay va a haber la oxtia de leña.


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> ¿Suiza juega al Tiki-taka? Se hace raro porque contra España bien que ponen el autobús.



Juegan ala antigua Yugoslavia


----------



## The Replicant (28 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> A todo esto a Rapiña ni se le ha visto.



yo ponia antes a Antony 1000 veces


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Paraddddddddddddddddddoooooooooon de Sommer a Ficticius !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Jajaja

La wue falló vinocous


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

Joder la que ha fallado vinicius...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Nov 2022)

Uf, fallo brutal de la defensa relojera.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Qué tal la liga Alimñana?
> 
> Yo vengo del fútbol que le gostaba a mi abuelo, que decía que el inglés era cosa de hombres y tal. El pobre hombre no podía con los que se tiraban a la piscina, por eso en España le duraba poco la afición por un equipo.



Si quitas al Bayern, una Liga muy divertida. Muy igualada y con muchas sorpresas todas las jornadas.

Eso si, una dictadura bávara encubierta.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

La tiene Vini, tanto trabajo al portero les va a pasar factvra


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

A ver si enfocan garotas en la grada, que es la chicha de este gran partido.


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Nov 2022)

brootal remate de chufli. La chuflinha


----------



## il banditto (28 Nov 2022)

Casemiro también tiene licencia para repartir cera con la canarinha, madre mía vaya jugador, se ha pasado su carrera dando patadas


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Charlichaplinson ni la huele hoy, Spurs saben que deben aguantar a un paquete, eso sí rubio de bote.



Y le debe de cortar el pelo la mami


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Tú espérate, Barullo, a ver cuántos les meten los alemanes a los de CR, que igual al final tienes tu segundo puesto soñado perdiendo de uno contra Japón.
> 
> A mí el partido de ayer no me dio buenas sensaciones, a pesar de que ellos tenían que salir a por todas e intentar ganar el partido. Como tú dices, les tuvimos ahí y no los rematamos, y nos vamos a comer un cuadro que no veas, aunque para llegar lejos hay que ganar, cuándo sea y a quién sea.
> 
> ...



Ayer Alemania tenía que ganar y salieron con pánico a que les golearan. De ahí esa presión para hacer daño robando en el unico sitio que podían porque el balón en realidad no les duraba nada en los pies.

Qué puta desgracia no tener rematadores para machacar los partidos y aqui al lado al vecino con menos habitantes les salen delanteros de todos los colores hay que joderse


----------



## FROM HELL (28 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Uf, fallo brutal de la defensa relojera.



Ese balon es muy jodido de defender. Igual que el de de jong contra los senegaleses.

Con la calidad que tiene españa deberia buscar esas diagonales muchisimo mas.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si quitas al Bayern, una Liga muy divertida. Muy igualada y con muchas sorpresas todas las jornadas.
> 
> Eso si, una dictadura bávara encubierta.



La de baloncesto he visto algunos partidos del Núñez y me parece divertida, por lo que he visto hay seis alemanes por equipo.

Ya con eso me parece mejor que nuestra* NBA PACO DE MIERDA*, que es la *ACB*. Es que ni ley Bosman ni pollas, hay equipos que no hay ninguno de aquí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

Brasil tiene detalles técnicos que solo puedes ver en esta selección, el asunto es que tácticamente son un desastre.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> eso sí rubio de bote.



Pene morenote


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Vaya fulanas se buscan estos nenitos:


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ayer Alemania tenía que ganar y salieron con pánico a que les golearan. De ahí esa presión para hacer daño robando en el unico sitio que podían porque el balón en realidad no les duraba nada en los pies.
> 
> Qué puta desgracia no tener rematadores para machacar los partidos y aqui al lado al vecino con menos habitantes les salen delanteros de todos los colores hay que joderse



Es que los referentes de la última época dorada no son los delanteros, aunque era buenos-buenísimos, todo el mundo quería ser un Xavi, un Iniesta, un Gerard, un Xabi Alonso ... 

Y para colmo Torres, que era un tío que llamaba la atención (le vi partidos en la Premier, bastantes), se fue muy rápido fuera de España. Cuando estaba jugando bien en el Liverpool, cuando iba a Barcelona, en aquella época veías a muchos niños ingleses con su camiseta, y muchas niñas pequeñas y no tan pequeñas.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 Nov 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Hay que tener la caradura para decir esta memez con lo que esta pasando en Liga esta temporada....... Algunos merengones parecéis niños cuando habláis de vuestro Real Madrid.
> 
> No voy a contestarte nada, lo digo por si me quieres escribir tu o alguien un párrafo, pero hay que ser sinvergüenza y ser muy fanático para decir que al Barça le están ayudando en Liga (o Champions, por tela marinera el partido de Italia) este año. Porque lo del último partido fue de traca valenciana (Osasuna).
> 
> ...



payaso :

hay que ser muy caradura y sinverguenza para decir que al farsa no le ayuda su mafia arbitral de roures , que es fan del farsa , inversor del farsa , comprador de las palancas de tu farsa ,* y al mismo tiempo dueño del VAR*


toma culo del farsa un ejemplo rapido :


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Brasil tiene detalles técnicos que solo puedes ver en esta selección, el asunto es que tácticamente son un desastre.



Son acrobatas...lo han sido toda la vida

Pero les pilla una selección seria como la Holanda de 2010 que domina técnica y físico y los desactiva y los manda para casita


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

¿Quién es este cebado que hay en la grada?


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Vamos a ver que Ferrán falló 2 ocasiones una de ellas con el portero batido en el suelo...la presión alemana de nada sirve si mete una de esas 2. Y tras el gol de Morata le hacen una dejada a Asensio que la manda al satélite meteosat no me jodas. Que todos los dias las mete más dificiles en los entrenamientos.
> 
> Los alemanes tuvieron clara el gol, otra más y se acabó...
> 
> ...



Unos días entran y otros no, pero las ocasiones como bien dices ahi han estado ,lo cual es buen síntoma


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> ¿Quién es este cebado que hay en la grada?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1275615



Tiene buen pelo el becerro


----------



## Th89 (28 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> ¿Quién es este cebado que hay en la grada?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1275615



Un respeto al Fenómeno 

Con sus 120 kg fijo que habría enchufado las que tuvo el yernísimo ayer.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Buen centro Rodríguez, que se noten tus genes.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*RESUMEN ESPAÑA - ALEMANIA*


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Nov 2022)

¿Juega Chakiri, o es que no está rascando bola?


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Es que los referentes de la última época dorada no son los delanteros, aunque era buenos-buenísimos, todo el mundo quería ser un Xavi, un Iniesta, un Gerard, un Xabi Alonso ...
> 
> Y para colmo Torres, que era un tío que llamaba la atención (le vi partidos en la Premier, bastantes), se fue muy rápido fuera de España. Cuando estaba jugando bien en el Liverpool, cuando iba a Barcelona, en aquella época veías a muchos niños ingleses con su camiseta, y muchas niñas pequeñas y no tan pequeñas.



Torres fue MVP de la premier.en la temporada 2007/08 o 2006/07?

Un delantero así en Ejpaña, uno cada 25 años?? Y ni eso


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 Nov 2022)

mentirosilla


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Qué sucnormales son los brasileros, el Charlichaplinson redola por el suelo y entre medias mirando al árbitro jajaja


----------



## Th89 (28 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> mentirosilla
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1275618



Puta, pero no mucho.


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Nov 2022)

Brasil echa a faltar a Neymar.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Apagon en el estadio


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Apagon en el estadio



Faltan recursos energéticos en Qatar, compréndelo.


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Brasil presionando de risa comparado con Alimaña ayer...


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> mentirosilla
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1275618



Y el que se las mire será un baboso.

Pedazo putón


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> ¿Quién es este cebado que hay en la grada?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1275615



No es lo que parece, está en época de volumen, para el verano se quedará como Letizia


----------



## FROM HELL (28 Nov 2022)

Brasil pierde a Neymar y sale con cemento armado. 

Fred + casinigro y militao de lateral. 

Esto contra suiza. Como se crucen con españa o francia convocan a mazinho, mauro silva y dunga.


----------



## FROM HELL (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Brasil presionando de risa comparado con Alimaña ayer...



De esto no se esta hablando nada, pero un mundial en noviembre es un mundial en donde todos van a tope fisicamente. 

Alemania en junio no aguanta ese ritmo infernal. Y sin ese ritmo infernal y rascando en todos los contactos, es imposible desactivar a españa.


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2022)

Pues el Venancius ha tenido una que ha fallado estrepitosamente ¿eh caratruchas?


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Aquí Charlichaplinson cuando fue llamado por Tite, ojo al dolor de cualquiera de sus hermanas si te cae ese bulto encima:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2022)

La defensa de piqueros suizos..


----------



## Scout.308 (28 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Aquí Charlichaplinson cuando fue llamado por Tite, ojo al dolor de cualquiera de sus hermanas si te cae ese bulto encima:



Casi dejan caer al bebé


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (28 Nov 2022)

enlace para ver a los brasucos?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues el Venancius ha tenido una que ha fallado estrepitosamente ¿eh caratruchas?




si , como ausencio ayer
pero eso no quita que vinicius es uno de los mejores delanteros del mundo y la teneis bien adentro

lo de ferran mata palomas mejor no hablamos no?
ayer tambien dio un recital.....


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (28 Nov 2022)

never forget cuando le partieron la columna a Neymar.


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Aquí Charlichaplinson cuando fue llamado por Tite, ojo al dolor de cualquiera de sus hermanas si te cae ese bulto encima:



Vaya focas.


----------



## The Replicant (28 Nov 2022)

entra Rodrigo, joder tres del Madrid en el campo 

+ Case


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 Nov 2022)

a ver si suiza echa a brasil al segundo puesto y nos veriamos con los suizos si llegamos a cuartos


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Es que ves esa canarinha tan mierdera con las grandes selecciones que ha tenido antaño y es lo que dice Obi, si perdura la fama de Messi y Penaldo es porque no tienen sucesores, total está el Embapé y el Jalan no lo juega, Ney no enamora, Kane no le interesa a nadie, Lewan su primer mundial buf... 

No sé, entra la morriña recordando tanto crack del pasado comparado con lo que hay en el presente.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> entra Rodrigo, joder tres del Madrid en el campo
> 
> + Case



Con eso más 6 comparsas ese equipo debería ser imparable,veamos


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> a ver si suiza echa a brasil al segundo puesto y nos veriamos con los suizos si llegamos a cuartos



Como en la Euro pasada.

Suiza no va a ganar el Mundial, pero si que puede joder a una top. De hecho suele hacerlo. Luego no pasa de Cuartos, eso si.


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> a ver si suiza echa a brasil al segundo puesto y nos veriamos con los suizos si llegamos a cuartos



Pues sí, eso estaría bien.

Pero pienso que si aspiras a ganar un mundial tienes que estar dispuesto a cargarte a quien sea.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Rieder ya tiene su amarilla, ahora le toca a Widmer dar cera, pulir cera.


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Rieder ya tiene su amarilla, ahora le toca a Widmer dar cera, pulir cera.



Ya veo que le conocen más que en su casa


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Widmer puliendo cera. Casi.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

¡Venga chavales que hay que liarla!


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Pues sin Neymar el nadador tampoco parecen gran cosa, no??


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Veis como el richal hoy no mete ni una


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2022)

Ahi la han tenido los acrobatas


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

Podrá haber equipos con más acierto para meter gol, pero no más bestias presionando que Alemania ayer.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Bueno, entra Fernandes, jugador del MAINZ 05 junto con Widmer. La que se viene.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> enlace para ver a los brasucos?











Brésil Suisse en streaming direct - Streamonsport


Brésil Suisse streaming, Brésil - Suisse en direct. Match Brésil vs Suisse Live Coupe du Monde. regarder Brésil Suisse en streaming. Sur quelle chaine et à quelle heure suivre le match



www.streamonsport.click


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Veis como el richal hoy no mete ni una



Echa en falta a Neymar


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Siempre me hizo gracia la bandera de Brasil

Orden y progreso...


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Bruno Guimaraes del Newcastle preparado para entrar, otro que solo conocen en su casa, nivelazo de canarinha.


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Podrá haber equipos con más acierto para meter gol, *pero no más bestias presionando que Alemania ayer*.



Y a nivel táctico, Alemania la mejor junto con España...


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Es que a todo cristo se le olvidó que esos son derbi y que hay que sacar a los antidistvrbios


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2022)

A mi me da que Francia es superior al resto y se lo va a llevar casi de calle...


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Vamosss Svizzera!!!

Son rocosos los.jodios...os digo que la sangre nueva Yugoslava se nota... menudas chortinas-jamonas se ven de origen balcánico


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Siempre me hizo gracia la bandera de Brasil
> 
> Orden y progreso...



Parece una bola con los números del telecupón.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mi me da que Francia es superior al resto y se lo va a llevar casi de calle...



A mi me interesa que pasen los bolvdos


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mi me da que Francia es superior al resto y se lo va a llevar casi de calle...



Eso.dice el PowerPoint 

Luego hay que implementarlo en producción y tal


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Jugador del vini


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Ha ido Widmer a tapar al centro y se ha liado.

Gol de Brasil.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Nov 2022)

gal


----------



## The Replicant (28 Nov 2022)

Viniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigoooooooooool


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Gooooooooooool de brazil!!!!!!!!!!!!!! viniiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!! sambaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Vamosss Svizzera!!!



Y en retoromano cómo es.

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DE FICTICIUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUS !!!


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Jáaaaaaaa

Fuera jogo


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

La cagada se cventa sola

PD La sverte del lado Svizo


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

No vale.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Nov 2022)

orsai


----------



## FROM HELL (28 Nov 2022)

Vaya cumulo de fallos Suiza, pufff.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> orsai



No jodas, anulaoo ?


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2022)

Te cagas,y lo anula...


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No jodas, anulaoo ?



Pozi.


----------



## Scout.308 (28 Nov 2022)

Mandrilonas piperas con el culo en llamas


----------



## FROM HELL (28 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> orsai



Se han salvado pero coño, son las cagadas que contra brasiles o francias te vas para el pozo.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Bien, no lo merecían.

Vamos piqueros.


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2022)

Jajaja se lo han anulado


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Venga, sacad los muñequitos, queremos verlo.


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

Joer, gol anulado.


----------



## The Replicant (28 Nov 2022)

anda que tiene tela el fuera de juego...


----------



## FROM HELL (28 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Jajaja se lo han anulado



Y esta bien anulado. 

Eso si, es el tipico gol que a nosotros si nos joderian como en la final de la nations.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 Nov 2022)

pvto piscinas boca llama


----------



## Hermericus (28 Nov 2022)

Hay que cambiar las reglas. Esos fuera de juego que vienen de atras pero juegan la pelota sin ser fuera de juego tienen que ser legales.

Además en este caso ni jugo la pelota, solo hizo intención de jugarla


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Pues según los muñequitos ahí cabe el Titanic.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2022)

White privilege de libro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No jodas, anulaoo ?



atpc los brazzerleños


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Hay que cambiar las reglas. Esos fuera de juego que vienen de atras pero juegan la pelota sin ser fuera de juego tienen que ser legales.



Para nada contraviene la lógica de la norma, si el delantero se quiere pasear por ahí el sólo no es problema del contrario


----------



## FROM HELL (28 Nov 2022)

Sabeis a quien no le anularon otro igual de ilegal?

A francia en la final del mundial contra croacia. 

Sigue habiendo clases y clases en la FIFA.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Y al Richal le sigue sin salir nada


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

El richalrrr se ha comido hoy un mojon


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Qué remate más ridículo el Charli.


----------



## Hermericus (28 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Para nada contraviene la lógica de la norma, si el delantero se quiere pasear por ahí el sólo no es problema del contrario



La lógica y el espíritu de la regla me dice que no es fuera de juego si antes de tocar la pelota te pones en situación legal

El futbol ganaría. Más goles y más facilidad al araque


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Onvre Gabriel Jesús y Antony a escena, a ver si sube el movimiento.


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Sabeis a quien no le anularon otro igual de ilegal?
> 
> A francia en la final del mundial contra croacia.
> 
> Sigue habiendo clases y clases en la FIFA.



Si hoy fueran octavos , crees que se lo hubieran anulado??


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

El partidazo de Widmer secando a Vini Jr, si acaba 0-0 merece el MVP.

Un suizo honorable que abandonó Basilea y ha venido a Alemania a buscar trabajo.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pues la lógica y el espíritu de la regla me dice que no es fuera de juego si antes de tocar la pelota te pones en situación legal
> 
> El futbol ganaría. Más goles y más facilidad al araque



Del ahí se sale no interviniendo a la primera, que es lo que no ha pasado


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Haris Seferovic a escena y se marcha el Embolo, no sé un cambio sin más como no sea por cansancio.


----------



## FROM HELL (28 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pues la lógica y el espíritu de la regla me dice que no es fuera de juego* si antes de tocar la pelota te pones en situación legal*
> 
> El futbol ganaría. Más goles y más facilidad al araque





O estas en fuera de juego como el richard o no estas. 

No puedes sacar ventaja de una jugada en donde el defensa no tiene que cubrir a nadie que este en fuera de juego.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Aunque Brasil se lo acabe llevando, Suiza se lo ha puesto difícil.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Nov 2022)

¿os imaginais ese gol anularlo al var$a en la liga?


----------



## FROM HELL (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Si hoy fueran octavos , crees que se lo hubieran anulado??



Esa es buena, si.


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Si hoy fueran octavos , crees que se lo hubieran anulado??



En principio hay que pensar que si. Que yo recuerde han empleado bien el VAR en todos los partidos y no han perjudicado a nadie


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Qué horreur ver a Brazil jugar al pase largo, al hueco pfffffffffff


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (28 Nov 2022)

Pues esta Brasil, sin Neymar, tampoco es que meta mucho miedo. Con Neymar puede ser otra cosa, es un jugador mas diferencial, pero solo si tiene el día.

Me acuerdo cuando Neymar, muy jovencito, nos dio un repaso a España, creo que el torneo ese de ganador de Eurocopa contra copa america, nos volvió locos el solito.

Pero se ha quedado en la mitad de lo que prometia. Pero aun asi es un jugador que puede marcar diferencias, que en el Brasil de hoy tampoco ban muy sobrados.

España tiene que asegurar la clasificación y ganar a Japon y ser primera de grupo.. Y a partir de eso pues lo que nos venga. Y recordemos que España no tiene ni un solo jugador "top", futuros jugadores top puede ser, pero recordemos a la edad que Xavi e Iniesta tomaron el mando de la selección y se convirtieron en dos referentes mundiales.

Y Costa Rica no creo que se deje ganar pero si que pueden bajar los brazos si Alemania se va 2-3 goles y que con 8 se clasifica Alemania.

Toca salir a ganar contra Japón si o si.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En principio hay que pensar que si. Que yo recuerde han empleado bien el VAR en todos los partidos y no han perjudicado a nadie



Pronto nos olvidamos de la inavgvración, pero en donde están dando la estacada arbitral es con los añadidos de prorroga


----------



## The Replicant (28 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿os imaginais ese gol anularlo al var$a en la liga?



eso es metafísicamente imposible, el Var de Roures lo tiene todo atado y bien atado


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El partidazo de Widmer secando a Vini Jr, si acaba 0-0 merece el MVP.
> 
> Un suizo honorable que abandonó Basilea y ha venido a Alemania a buscar trabajo.



Anda jugaba enenl Basel??


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, hago una porra.

Yo digo que el partido por el 3° puesto lo arbitra una tía.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Nov 2022)

nooooooooooooo


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Ohhhhhh

Puto casi miro


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

golllllllllll de casemiro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2022)

Casemito!!


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Ahora siiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!! gooooooooooooooooooooooool !!!!!!!!!!!!! de brazil, casemiro!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sambaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pronto nos olvidamos de la inavgvración, pero en donde están dando la estacada arbitral es con los añadidos de prorroga



Bueno habría que volver a verlo que ya no recuerdo ese gol

El caso es que Ecuador ganó al final.

A parte de eso creo que nadie se puede quejar porque lo han empleado muy bien todo el torneo hasta ahora


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (28 Nov 2022)

En el rugby, si no han cambiado las normas de cuando yo jugaba, el balón marcaba el fuera de juega. Todos lo que estaban por delante no podían tocar el balón, por eso se pasa siempre hacía atrás.

Y si lo pateas, te toca meterte una carrera para adelantar a todos los jugadores de tu equipo para que salgan del fuera de juego, por eso los pateos se hacen generalmente para fuera, a no ser que estés el primero de la linea del equipo.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Y como no, uno del Madrit


----------



## Zarpa (28 Nov 2022)

A ver si le ponen un poco de ganas los Helvéticos.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Vamos a por el 1-1 que queda tiempo.


----------



## FROM HELL (28 Nov 2022)

Ah vale, lo desvia el puto central suizo. 

Era demasiado golarro para casimiro


----------



## condimento (28 Nov 2022)

Casemiro a bote pronto, bonito el gol.


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2022)

Toca en el defensa y lo desvia totalmente


----------



## Hermericus (28 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> O estas en fuera de juego como el richard o no estas.
> 
> No puedes sacar ventaja de una jugada en donde el defensa no tiene que cubrir a nadie que este en fuera de juego.



Al defensa no le importa. Para que sea fuera de juego debera jugar la pelota en fuera. se juego. No debería haber fuera de juego si ni juegas la pelota.

Espectáculo manda.


----------



## Hermericus (28 Nov 2022)

Joder, Ronaldo esta como un buey.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Ah vale, lo desvia el puto central suizo.
> 
> Era demasiado golarro para casimiro



Iba claramente dentro...


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Cierto es que los relojeros tenían que haber hecho algo más


----------



## The Replicant (28 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Toca en el defensa y lo desvia totalmente



y tanto, habria que anularlo


----------



## Hamtel (28 Nov 2022)

No falla, es quitar al fardo de Rapinha y marcar. Vaya lastre


----------



## Th89 (28 Nov 2022)

Casemito arrastrando rabo para variar.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Suiza no puede. Salvo que meta un balonazo y saque un balón parado, no les veo ni teniendo una oportunidad.


----------



## Zarpa (28 Nov 2022)

El entrenador de Suiza ha visto demasiados streams de LE y se le han subido a la cabeza con lo de que el portero se la pase a los de al lado.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

6 min de descuento


----------



## FROM HELL (28 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Al defensa no le importa. Para que sea fuera de juego debera jugar la pelota en fuera. se juego. No debería haber fuera de juego si ni juegas la pelota.
> 
> Espectáculo manda.



Pero es que el richard juega la pelota estando en fuera de juego. 

Es un offside de manual. 

El problema del futbol es que al aficionado le cuesta aceptar reglas basicas que en otros deportes no admiten discusion y encima la mitad de las veces ni siquiera estan claro los criterios. Por ejemplo, si "espectaculo manda" el penalty de laporte en las semis de la UEFA no deberia haberse pitado nunca. 
Mano tras balon jugado por el defensa = no penalty. Ahora explicaselo al madridismo o a los arbitros del Marca.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> mentirosilla
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1275618



Esto me recuerda que hay uno que vendió su virginidad anal apostando a la derrota de Argentina contra México ..


Cómo le ha ido?



Billy Ray dijo:


> Y el que se las mire será un baboso.
> 
> Pedazo putón


----------



## Th89 (28 Nov 2022)

Pero Venancius JAJAJAJJA


----------



## Hamtel (28 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Esto me recuerda que hay uno que vendió su virginidad anal apostando a la derrota de Argentina contra México ..
> 
> 
> Cómo le ha ido?



Estará en el váter


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Vini horrible como toda la temporada


----------



## FROM HELL (28 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Pero Venancius JAJAJAJJA



Al final esto es lo unico que pone en duda la candidatura de brasil.

Tienen un equipo equilibrado en todas las lineas, compiten bien... pero seria el brasil campeon del mundo con la peor delantera de la historia.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (28 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Al final esto es lo unico que pone en duda la candidatura de brasil.
> 
> Tienen un equipo equilibrado en todas las lineas, compiten bien... pero seria el brasil campeon del mundo con la peor delantera de la historia.



Mejor que el brasil del 2010 con nilmar y robinho es.

Y de la del 2014 y 2018 también.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (28 Nov 2022)

Brasil ya está en octavos


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 Nov 2022)

Vini o cambia...o mal vamos. 
Como se echa en falta a Neymar


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Le rezaremos a Uruguay o a Portugal


----------



## FROM HELL (28 Nov 2022)

Bueno, pues mas o menos lo de españa en el mundial va a ser :

Octavos contra 11 menas de mierda metidos en la cueva

Cuartos contra brasil que nos va a coser a faltas, dormir el partido y matarnos en un corner, falta o contra.


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Le rezaremos a Uruguay o a Portugal



Con quien vamos??


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*Brasil tardó en ser Brasil*

Un gol de Casemiro, en jugada de Vinicius y Rodrygo, le da la victoria y la clasificación para octavos ante una Suiza correosa pero sin ataque.


----------



## FROM HELL (28 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Mejor que el brasil del 2010 con nilmar y robinho es.
> 
> Y de la del 2014 y 2018 también.



Hablo de las brasiles campeonas del mundo. 

Si esta gana el mundial seria la peor con muchisima diferencia. 

Que han pasado de romario, bebeto, ronaldinho, rivaldo, ronaldo... a rafita, el vini, el richar y rodry desde el banquillo.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Con quien vamos??


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Bueno, pues mas o menos lo de españa en el mundial va a ser :
> 
> Octavos contra 11 menas de mierda metidos en la cueva
> 
> Cuartos contra brasil que nos va a coser a faltas, dormir el partido y matarnos en un corner, falta o contra.



El margen de España son los primeros 25 minutos 

Ahí estamos a tope y se generan 2 ocasiones mínimo. Si se marca, las posibilidades de controlar el partido son enormes.

Según avanza el tiempo, el sistema va decayendo y más oportunidades para el contrario
Como bien dices, corners y faltas, mal vamos. contraataques ...


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Con quien vamos??



Con Portugal totalmente,

estoy hasta los cojones de Valverde y los dos mundiales del tiempo de Napoleón,

si no lo gana España que lo gane un nuevo campeón europeo...

Portugal, Holanda, Bélgica o Croacia.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Al final esto es lo unico que pone en duda la candidatura de brasil.
> 
> Tienen un equipo equilibrado en todas las lineas, compiten bien... pero seria el brasil campeon del mundo con la peor delantera de la historia.



Brasil simplemente tiene una delantera acorde con los tiempos.

Ya no hay lugar para esos jugadores habilidosos que te hacian tres regates en una baldosa; hoy en dia se busca el fisico y a correr como caballos desbocados.


----------



## FROM HELL (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Con Portugal totalmente,
> 
> estoy hasta los cojones de Valverde y los dos mundiales del tiempo de Napoleón,
> 
> ...



Si es que ademas al eje del mal que forman francia y brasil, solo les puede meter mano una seleccion UEFA. 

Asi que queremos muchos UEFAS en octavos


----------



## feministaliberal (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Con Portugal totalmente,
> 
> estoy hasta los cojones de Valverde y los dos mundiales del tiempo de Napoleón,
> 
> ...



Es más probable que gane costa rica que alguna de esas cuatro


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Con Portugal totalmente,
> 
> estoy hasta los cojones de Valverde y los dos mundiales del tiempo de Napoleón,
> 
> ...



Umm no ve convence tu argumento 

Los portus en fútbol, ni fu ni fa para mi


----------



## feministaliberal (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Umm no ve convence tu argumento
> 
> Los portus en fútbol, ni fu ni fa para mi



Tienen al bicho suuuu


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Si es que ademas al eje del mal que forman francia y brasil, solo les puede meter mano una seleccion UEFA.
> 
> Asi que queremos muchos UEFAS en octavos



Exacto, yo quiero que Alemania sea segundo de grupo, se puede llevar a una grande por delante


feministaliberal dijo:


> Es más probable que gane costa rica que alguna de esas cuatro



Portugal no trae mal equipo,
Croacia si le sale el día ganan a cualquiera.


----------



## Th89 (28 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Brasil simplemente tiene una delantera acorde con los tiempos.
> 
> Ya no hay lugar para esos jugadores habilidosos que te hacian tres regates en una baldosa; hoy en dia se busca el fisico y a correr como caballos desbocados.



Salvo que surja un Ronaldo de la vida, que tenía todo el cabronazo... es lo que hay, sí.


----------



## feministaliberal (28 Nov 2022)

Voto porque alemania pase y se folle a los gabachos, con eso estaría más que satisfecho


----------



## feministaliberal (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Brasil tardó en ser Brasil*
> 
> Un gol de Casemiro, en jugada de Vinicius y Rodrygo, le da la victoria y la clasificación para octavos ante una Suiza correosa pero sin ataque.



alamadrit


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Exacto, yo quiero que Alemania sea segundo de grupo, se puede llevar a una grande por delante
> 
> Portugal no trae mal equipo,
> Croacia si le sale el día ganan a cualquiera.



Por que lado iría Alimaña?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Por cierto, hago una porra.
> 
> Yo digo que el partido por el 3° puesto lo arbitra una tía.



Y esperate que no pite alguna final.


----------



## feministaliberal (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Por que lado iría Alimaña?



El inverso a nosotros, que es en el que estarán los gabachos porque van a ser primeros de grupo (suponiendo que nosotros quedamos primeros y la alimaña segunda)


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Por que lado iría Alimaña?



España y Alemania irian por mitades opuestas del cuadro.

Los 2 del mismo grupo no pueden jugar hasta la final (o partido por 3° puesto)


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Y esperate que no pite alguna final.



No creo, todavia no. Pero ese del 3° puesto sí que lo veo, es como el adecuado para una tía.

Ademas que el arbitro de ese partido coge medalla y tiene su ceremonia.


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> El inverso a nosotros, que es en el que estarán los gabachos porque van a ser primeros de grupo (suponiendo que nosotros quedamos primeros y la alimaña segunda)



Se cruzarán en cuartos?? 

O más tarde?

Si me das a elegir en cuartos Francia O Brasil...


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

¡¡Once de Portugal!! Sale el combinado luso de inicio con *Diogo Costa, Nuno Mendes, Rubén Dias, Pepe, Cancelo, Willian Carvalho, Ruben Neves, Bernardo Silva, Bruno Fernandes, Joao Félix y Cristiano Ronaldo*.







¡Tenemos once de Uruguay! Y ojo porque hay sorpresa. *NO JUEGA SUÁREZ*. Sale la Celeste de inicio con* Rochet, Varela, Giménez, Godín, Coates, Olivera, Vecino, Bentancur, Fede Valverde, Cavani y Darwin Nuñez*.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Por que lado iría Alimaña?


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*Se me ha caido otro ídolo *


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1275700



España y Brasil tienen trayectorias de colisión.


----------



## FROM HELL (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Se me ha caido otro ídolo *



Un canelo vs guardaespaldas de messi sin guantes, estaria bien.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

Portujal tiene a Joao Maravillao

Lo más destacado de lo que se ha visto en ermundial en lo que es la pureza en si y la belleza del fúmbol en un jugador único.


----------



## HDR (28 Nov 2022)

Ayer la Selección no gana por no haber convocado a Nacho/Ramos.

Es así de sencillo, se le cae todo el castillo de naipes por esa pieza.
No convocas a Nacho/Ramos; por tanto tienes una línea defensiva endeble; por tanto tienes que poner a Rodri fuera de su sitio a jugar de defensa central; por tanto no tienes recambio natural para Busquets que a partir del minuto 60 empieza a morirse; por tanto pierdes el centro del campo y la última media hora es una agonía.

El partido estaba ganado. Hespaña no sabe defender, sufrirá cada vez que pierda el centro. Penará la decisión estúpida del seleccionador antimadridista y soberbio tal como pasó en la Eurocopa.



Eso y lo de pasársela continuamente al portero con los rivales a 5 metros. Eso también es para verlo aparte...


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (28 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Brasil simplemente tiene una delantera acorde con los tiempos.
> 
> Ya no hay lugar para esos jugadores habilidosos que te hacian tres regates en una baldosa; hoy en dia se busca el fisico y a correr como caballos desbocados.



Ronaldo (el bueno) tenía ambas cualidades.


----------



## vegahermosa (28 Nov 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Ayer la Selección no gana por no haber convocado a Nacho/Ramos.
> 
> Es así de sencillo, se le cae todo el castillo de naipes por esa pieza.
> No convocas a Nacho/Ramos; por tanto tienes una línea defensiva endeble; por tanto tienes que poner a Rodri fuera de su sitio a jugar de defensa central; por tanto no tienes recambio natural para Busquets que a partir del minuto 60 empieza a morirse; por tanto pierdes el centro del campo y la última media hora es una agonía.
> ...



rodri en el centro del campo me ofrece muchas dudas.


----------



## Hamtel (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡¡Once de Portugal!! Sale el combinado luso de inicio con *Diogo Costa, Nuno Mendes, Rubén Dias, Pepe, Cancelo, Willian Carvalho, Ruben Neves, Bernardo Silva, Bruno Fernandes, Joao Félix y Cristiano Ronaldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder y no sale tampoco Maxi Gómez


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> España y Brasil tienen trayectorias de colisión.



A no ser que Portugal o Uruguay se cargue a Brasil.


----------



## The Replicant (28 Nov 2022)

El doble de Neymar que causa sensación en Qatar... ¡y hasta se ha colado en el césped de un estadio - MarcaTV


Se llama Eigon Oliveira y su cuenta de 'TikTok' (@eigonoliver) cuenta con más de medio millón de seguidores. Caminando por las calles de Doha no para de firmar autógrafos y hacerse 'selfies'... y hasta ha engañado a algunos guardas de seguridad de algún estadio para acceder hasta el césped con...




videos.marca.com





jojojo


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Como juguemos contra Marruecos en octavos, no veo el partido. No podría sufrir una posible derrota contra el moro

Ya a a partir de ahí, a disfrutar


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> El doble de Neymar que causa sensación en Qatar... ¡y hasta se ha colado en el césped de un estadio - MarcaTV
> 
> 
> Se llama Eigon Oliveira y su cuenta de 'TikTok' (@eigonoliver) cuenta con más de medio millón de seguidores. Caminando por las calles de Doha no para de firmar autógrafos y hacerse 'selfies'... y hasta ha engañado a algunos guardas de seguridad de algún estadio para acceder hasta el césped con...
> ...



Ese se ha hartado de follar con la tontería.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ese se ha hartado de follar con la tontería.



Pves no será por Qatar, porque no hay travelos...


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Joder que pinta chungos todos los uruguayos


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (28 Nov 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Ayer la Selección no gana por no haber convocado a Nacho/Ramos.
> 
> Es así de sencillo, se le cae todo el castillo de naipes por esa pieza.
> No convocas a Nacho/Ramos; por tanto tienes una línea defensiva endeble; por tanto tienes que poner a Rodri fuera de su sitio a jugar de defensa central; por tanto no tienes recambio natural para Busquets que a partir del minuto 60 empieza a morirse; por tanto pierdes el centro del campo y la última media hora es una agonía.
> ...



Por favor, deja de decir estupideces. 

El fallo fue cambiar al enano Alba porque se quejó de que se le cayó un armario alemán encima.

Si llega a jugar este partido Ramos hubiera perdido varios balones de los que sí sabe sacar jugando Rodri ante la presión alta contraria.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (28 Nov 2022)

Venga vamos con el Portugal - Uruguay , tiene pinta de partidazo.

Portugal vs Uruguay EN VIVO ONLINE (jeinzmacias.net)


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Pepe no se ha retirado?


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Pepe no se ha retirado?



No, y encima lo ponen titular con 39 tacos


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pves no será por Qatar, porque no hay travelos...



Vete a saber lo que hay debajo de las mantas esas que se ponen.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

El himno de Uruguay es el lol,

empieza con suspense


----------



## The Replicant (28 Nov 2022)

pues yo quiero que gane Uruguay, sólo por joder a los boludos

taluecs


----------



## NORDWAND (28 Nov 2022)

Hoy he visto todo de reojo. Buena jornada


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

En este partido se verá si los toalleros son candidatos o no,

tienen equipazo.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Un qatari en el VAR, esto promete


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Buenas Kamaradens, otro partido aquí que comentamos con los compañeros.

Estoy un poco alucinado de que todavía sean títulares jugadores como Godín o Cavani, contra Corea del Sur fue incluso peor, añadieron a Luis Suarez y Martín Cáceres, todos con 35-36 años. Quizá podamos aplicar de que la veteranía es un grado.


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Tenéis algún enlace para ver el partido? Estoy remando y a ver si en el movil puedo darle un repasillo. Gracias.


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Este partido tiene un poco el guion del España-Alemania de ayer, el empate les viene bien a ambos, más a Portugal cierto pero Uruguay tiene duelo directo con Ghana, aunque sólo le valdría ganar. Por lo cual, no sería una rara avis si ocurre.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Tenéis algún enlace para ver el partido? Estoy remando y a ver si en el movil puedo darle un repasillo. Gracias.



Portugal vs Uruguay EN VIVO ONLINE (jeinzmacias.net)


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Tenéis algún enlace para ver el partido? Estoy remando y a ver si en el movil puedo darle un repasillo. Gracias.







__





Soccer WorldCup | Portugal vs Uruguay - Link 4 Stream Online


Watch Free live streaming of Portugal vs Uruguay - Link 4. event Portugal vs Uruguay - Link 4 live online video streaming for free to watch.




soccerworldcup.me


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Portugal vs Uruguay EN VIVO ONLINE (jeinzmacias.net)





Suprimo dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias... es un partidazo. A ver...


----------



## HArtS (28 Nov 2022)

Portugal (por nombres) supera a Uruguay en todas sus lineas.


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

Cristiano lleva 193 partidos internacionales. 19 años jugando. Qué barbaridad.

Es el tercer jugador de la historia con más partidos, pero a 28 del primero, igual no le pilla si se va a Arabia a jugar.

Récord de goles con Portugal, pero Eusebio tuvo mejor promedio que él. Sorprendente.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (28 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Hablo de las brasiles campeonas del mundo.
> 
> Si esta gana el mundial seria la peor con muchisima diferencia.
> 
> Que han pasado de romario, bebeto, ronaldinho, rivaldo, ronaldo... a rafita, el vini, el richar y rodry desde el banquillo.



Ah coño eso sí.

Pero dudo mucho que Brasil aunque gane otro mundial vuelva a juntar un once como aquellos del 94 y del 2002.

No es solo la delantera, cafú, roberto carlos, mauro silva, juninho paulista, mazinho, zinho, lúcio...

Y seguro que la plantilla de los otros tres mundiales que ganaron eran incluso superiores al resto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

Me escuece la bolsa escrotal....


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En este partido se verá si los toalleros son candidatos o no,
> 
> tienen equipazo.



A mi pone malo

No puedo entender lo de estos y Uruguay que con 4 gatos de población en ambos casos les salgan tantos futbolistas y tan buenos que hay hostias por ficharlos

No entiendo por qué cojones no tenemos nosotros un Valverde, un Joao Felix, un Bernardo Silva o un Cavani

¿Qué coños les dan de comer para que sean tan buenos?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (28 Nov 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Ayer la Selección no gana por no haber convocado a Nacho/Ramos.
> 
> Es así de sencillo, se le cae todo el castillo de naipes por esa pieza.
> No convocas a Nacho/Ramos; por tanto tienes una línea defensiva endeble; por tanto tienes que poner a Rodri fuera de su sitio a jugar de defensa central; por tanto no tienes recambio natural para Busquets que a partir del minuto 60 empieza a morirse; por tanto pierdes el centro del campo y la última media hora es una agonía.
> ...



ignore directo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

Veamos cuántos NO no pases le da Bruno a cristiano...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 Nov 2022)

Esta siendo un buen partido. Se nota que Joao Felix ya no vuelve al Atletico y que Gimenez es del clan cholista. Quiero ver sangre.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 Nov 2022)

Me pregunto porque siguen permitiendo a Ronaldo tirar las faltas, sera una cuestion de patrocinadores?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

Si notáis un testículo más frío que el otro, lo que debéis hacer es daros suaves friegas en el testiculo frío para que poco a poco adquiera la misma temperatura que el otro.


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

A ver si alguien me sabe explicar por qué Joao Félix el Atleti pagó 100 kilos por él, porque no le he visto nunca nada de nada, pero quiero decir que de los muchos partidos que le he visto, nunca ha hecho puto NADA.

¿Es por su novia que está buenísima que el Gil quería ver si se la fockaba?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No, y encima lo ponen titular con 39 tacos



Sigue estando en forma y además parece que ahora se toma la medicación para los ataques psicóticos.







Es un puto fenómeno, hasta a los del getafe que son el real madrid B les hostiaba sin piedad.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Portugal (por nombres) supera a Uruguay en todas sus lineas.



La famosa columna vertebral es top,

defensa Rubén Dias
centrocampista Bernardo Silva
arriba Cristiano

España se las vio para ganarles,

para mi es la selección más infravalorada del mundial.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A mi pone malo
> 
> No puedo entender lo de estos y Uruguay que con 4 gatos de población en ambos casos les salgan tantos futbolistas y tan buenos que hay hostias por ficharlos
> 
> ...



Bueno, Uruguay actualmente solo tiene a Valverde,

el resto son viejas glorias.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si notáis un testículo más frío que el otro, lo que debéis hacer es daros suaves friegas en el testiculo frío para que poco a poco adquiera la misma temperatura que el otro.



Yo pongo los dos al fresco para que se enfrien a la vec, es más placentero


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Me pregunto porque siguen permitiendo a Ronaldo tirar las faltas, sera una cuestion de patrocinadores?



Eso es curioso pero siempre ocurre. Cuando un crack está en su apogeo mete libres directos como churros y cuando envejece o decae los tira de pena, cuando es algo que no requiere en teoría buena forma física. Pero siempre se cumple. La energía de la plenitud se nota hasta en eso. El típico crack recién fichado tira todas las faltas de putísima madre y poco a poco no mete ni una.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (28 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> A ver si alguien me sabe explicar por qué Joao Félix el Atleti pagó 100 kilos por él, porque no le he visto nunca nada de nada, pero quiero decir que de los muchos partidos que le he visto, nunca ha hecho puto NADA.
> 
> ¿Es por su novia que está buenísima que el Gil quería ver si se la fockaba?



Y por darwin núñez soltó el liverpool 75 millones o algo así.


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Creo que Betancourt va acabar expulsado, tiene una amarilla y no baja el pistón.


----------



## Zarpa (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Bueno, Uruguay actualmente solo tiene a Valverde,
> 
> el resto son viejas glorias.



Coincido Núñez es un bluff


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Bueno, Uruguay actualmente solo tiene a Valverde,
> 
> el resto son viejas glorias.



Ostia y Araujo y Edwin Nuñez. Uruguay, Croacia, Portugal, Dinamarca, Bélgica y Holanda son por población los países que mejores jugadores sacan.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 Nov 2022)

Prefiero que ganen nuestros vecinos, aunque por darle emocion que ganen los panchos.


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

Es que no te digo un Cristiano, es que no hemos tenido en la vida ni un Hazard ni un Van Basten ni un Modric ni un Laudrup.

¿Por qué no sale un puto crack en España? Hasta los losers ingleses han tenido muchos cracks.


----------



## NORDWAND (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Bueno, Uruguay actualmente solo tiene a Valverde,
> 
> el resto son viejas glorias.



Lo fían al autobús, y pillar una contra


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 Nov 2022)

Que cagada del uruguayo, facil lo dificil y dificil lo facil. Al puto centro ha tirado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

Buff bentancurt


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Coincido Núñez es un bluff



Es más, hasta Valverde no lo considero top,

por ahora solo lleva una buena temporada,

a ver cómo evoluciona, (aunque tiene buena pinta),

todo el mundo se hacía pajas con dos "box to box" como Marcos Llorente y De Jong,
ni titulares son en sus clubes actualmente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yo pongo los dos al fresco para que se enfrien a la vec, es más placentero



Cada maestrillo tiene su librillo.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Con lo mal que jvega U R Gay sería un grandísimo premio el gol


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (28 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Es que no te digo un Cristiano, es que no hemos tenido en la vida ni un Hazard ni un Van Basten ni un Modric ni un Laudrup.
> 
> ¿Por qué no sale un puto crack en España? Hasta los losers ingleses han tenido muchos cracks.



Qué dices    

Raúl, ramos, iniesta, xavi, villa, piqué, puyol, xabi alonso, David silva, busquets y algún año del Topor casillas.

Todos esos fueron top mundial, ni puta idea de fútbol tienes, subnormal antiespañol.


----------



## Metamorfosis (28 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Con lo mal que jvega U R Gay sería un grandísimo premio el gol



Porque Portugal la rompe jugando


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Uruguay es el barrio rico de la provincia de Buenos Aires 

Nunca entendí el como y el por qué de ese país, que son iguales que los argentinos, les separa un Río. Y son 3 millones??

El divide y vencerás de los piratas


----------



## NORDWAND (28 Nov 2022)

Betancourt va hasta las cejitas...


----------



## Azog el Profanador (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Uruguay es el barrio rico de la provincia de Buenos Aires
> 
> Nunca entendí el como y el por qué de ese país, que son iguales que los argentinos, les separa un Río. Y son 3 millones??
> 
> El divide y vencerás de los piratas



Estado tapón entre Argentina y Brasil , un mal necesario.


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Porque Portugal la rompe jugando



Hay mucho pique con Uruguay o es mayor contra Brasil?


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Porque Portugal la rompe jugando



Algo hacen con un 70% de posessió...


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*Histórico el bicho*


----------



## Metamorfosis (28 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Uruguay es el barrio rico de la provincia de Buenos Aires
> 
> Nunca entendí el como y el por qué de ese país, que son iguales que los argentinos, les separa un Río. Y son 3 millones??
> 
> El divide y vencerás de los piratas



Bueh, "barrio rico" es mucho decir. 
Uruguay es Buenos Aires mas ordenadito, tranquilo y mucho menos ruidoso.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Que cagada del uruguayo, facil lo dificil y dificil lo facil. Al puto centro ha tirado.



menuda arrancada del uruguasho, parecía un jugador tanque alemán a la antigua usanza, pero ha cometido el error de querer meterla entre las piernas del portero


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Que mayorcita está Cristiano, ya debería ir dejando paso, explosividad cero y era de lo que vivía.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*El futuro es hoy*


----------



## Snowball (28 Nov 2022)

Acaban de decir en la TV ItaloSUIZA que el partido de ayer,sobre todo la segunda parte, fue de un alto.nivel de técnica y táctica, el mejor.

Y que este también se nota que hay nivel


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Los comentaristas son idiotas,

"Se juega a lo que quiere Uruguay"  

Son tan nacionalistas que dan asco.


----------



## Metamorfosis (28 Nov 2022)

Me parece a mi o están publicitando que visitemos de turismo Arabia Saudita? Ese cartel de "visitsaudi" no me canso de verlo


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Es que no te digo un Cristiano, es que no hemos tenido en la vida ni un Hazard ni un Van Basten ni un Modric ni un Laudrup.
> 
> ¿Por qué no sale un puto crack en España? Hasta los losers ingleses han tenido muchos cracks.



Yo abrí un hilo para preguntar eso mismo





__





Deportes - Futboleros ¿por qué nunca sale un supercrack mundial español?


Es muy curioso que en un país con tanta tradición futbolistica, con una liga de las mejores con clubs historicos, con una selección una vez campeona del mundo y 3 veces de Europa, y sin embargo nunca tenemos un supercrack nacido en España. Aqui al lado en Portugal siempre sale alguno y eso que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Nuno mendes is down


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

¿Repentinitis?


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Esto puede caer de cualquier lado, y si hay gol puede ser muy divertido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

La Cristina está torpísima. Entorpece más que aporta


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

pues los charrúas mucho mejor por ahora que los ilusos, me gusta su intención de ser verticales, eso sí dudo si las fuerzas no les abandonarán antes de acabar el partido, van muy encocados


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Nov 2022)

Solo ha habiod 2 eliminados en las 2 primeras jornadas, me parece muy poco.

No se si hay alguna estadistica de eliminados tras 2 jornadas, pero diría que suele haber bastante mas

@Edu.R , sabes datos¿?


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*Infiltrado*


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Diría que primera parte mejor para Uruguay, han dominado los últimos 25 minutos, cierto es que Portugal empezó muy bien pero los charruas han tenido las oportunidades más claras.

Yo sacaba a André Silva o a Leao por la Cristina.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (28 Nov 2022)

Este partido puede ir en cualquier dirección.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo abrí un hilo para preguntar eso mismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo,

simplemente en España no se endiosa tanto a los jugadores, en otros países son más fanáticos,
(sobre todo los panchos),

España tiene a un portero top-3 mundial histórico,
Casillas (quizás detrás de Yashin y Buffon).

España tiene al mejor centrocampista organizador de la historia,
Xavi.

Sergio Ramos y Puyol serán recordados como leyendas al estilo de Maldini.

Luis Suárez, Eurocopa y dos copas de Europa, siendo el mejor jugador del mejor equipo del mundo de la época (Inter de Milán).
Balón de Oro, dos veces segundo y una vez tercero,
coincidiendo con Eusebio, sin embargo el portugués es más conocido.
(Eusebio fue una vez balón de oro y dos veces segundo).


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

A ver si Valverde les mete un misilazo en la segunda parte.

Voy con Uruguay. Sin negros, representando al país.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

Cristiano físicamente está ya para pocas cosas


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

Portujal tiene la posesió y Urugay cerraditos to tranquilones y han tenido la única ocasión clarinete del partido con el Betancurt ese mano a mano con el portero, que le ha engullido.

y na más.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (28 Nov 2022)

Uruguay jugó mal pero espabiló


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo,
> 
> simplemente en España no se endiosa tanto a los jugadores, en otros países son más fanáticos,
> (sobre todo los panchos),
> ...



Raúl también fue un crack. Ya acabadete le reverenciaban en el Schalke 04.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (28 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> A ver si Valverde les mete un misilazo en la segunda parte.
> 
> Voy con Uruguay. Sin negros, representando al país.



Tienen indios , aunque esos son nativos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

Portujal, teniendo la possesió acsoluta del balón, no ha tenido ni una clara. Nada. La Cristi ni aporta ni aparta


----------



## TNTcl (28 Nov 2022)

*Países con más tenistas como No.1 ATP*

*Estados Unidos* → 6 (Connors, McEnroe Courier, Sampras, Agassi y Roddick)
*España* → 3 (Moyá, Ferrero y Nadal)
*Australia* → 3 (Newcombe, Hewitt y Rafter)
*Suecia* → 3 (Borg, Wilander y Edberg)
*Rusia* → 3 (Kafelnikov, Safin y Medvedev)
Falta el niño, evidentemente.








Países con más tenistas como número uno ATP


Presentamos el ranking de los países que más jugadores han tenido en lo más alto de la clasificación masculina




canaltenis.com






Lo que no me entra en la cabeza es que en rugby, dardos, billar, al menos yo no conozca a nadie.

Las academias en el tenis han funcionado bastante bien el sistema.

Otra cosa es el golf, pero es que hay bastantes en España.


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Tienen indios , aunque esos son nativos.



Me fijaré más.

También, es necesario enseñarle a hablar a Valverde.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Raúl también fue un crack. Ya acabadete le reverenciaban en el Schalke 04.



Exacto, si Raúl fuera argentino sería un semi dios,

a veces en España la rivalidad Madrid/Barça eclipsa todo


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Exacto, si Raúl fuera argentino sería un semi dios,
> 
> a veces en España la rivalidad Madrid/Barça eclipsa todo



Basta que hubiera jugado en el Farsa y ganado las Copaeuropas e Intercontinentales que ganó para idolatrarle.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

el anuncio de la cerveza victoria con Fernando Torres es paquísimo joder


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Basta que hubiera jugado en el Farsa y ganado las Copaeuropas e Intercontinentales que ganó para idolatrarle.



En Argentina idolatran a Riquelme por salirse en la intercontinental contra el Real Madrid (con Boca),

lo tienen de leyenda y no fue más que un De la Peña o un Valerón en el Villarreal.

Esa es la diferencia, el fanatismo.


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> *Países con más tenistas como No.1 ATP*
> 
> *Estados Unidos* → 6 (Connors, McEnroe Courier, Sampras, Agassi y Roddick)
> *España* → 3 (Moyá, Ferrero y Nadal)
> ...



Categoría individual masculina. En dobles los australianos tienen de sobra.


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En Argentina idolatran a Riquelme por salirse en la intercontinental contra el Real Madrid (con Boca),
> 
> lo tienen de leyenda y no fue más que un De la Peña o un Valerón en el Villarreal.
> 
> Esa es la diferencia, el fanatismo.



Los argentinos son grotescos.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> *Países con más tenistas como No.1 ATP*
> 
> *Estados Unidos* → 6 (Connors, McEnroe Courier, Sampras, Agassi y Roddick)
> *España* → 3 (Moyá, Ferrero y Nadal)
> ...



Pues ayer domingo Canada gano por primera vez en su historia la copa Davis, gran final contra Australia


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Categoría individual masculina. En dobles los australianos tienen de sobra.



Motos arrasa también España, junto a Italia, tienen el monopolio.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*"Futbolísticamente, no hay una selección mejor que España"*

El técnico asturiano se presenta por octava vez en Twitch para analizar la actualidad de la Selección Española el día después de enfrentarse a Alemania.


----------



## TNTcl (28 Nov 2022)

Sí, y en natación son unas bestias.

Pero y en ciclismo, motos, balonmano, baloncesto, waterpolo, hasta boxeo y ajedrez, sin olvidar pelota vasca...


Edito. Ya sabemos la cantidad de deportes olímpicos que ojo, hay que ganar, pero taekwondo ?, 

Los tiraflechas deberían arrasar siempre en tiro con arco.

En hockey hielo, pues eso, rusos, canadienses, suizos, bálticos,...


----------



## HArtS (28 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A mi pone malo
> 
> No puedo entender lo de estos y Uruguay que con 4 gatos de población en ambos casos les salgan tantos futbolistas y tan buenos que hay hostias por ficharlos
> 
> ...




Una cosa por otra, España no tiene un Valverde pero tiene un conjunto de buenos jugadores, Uruguay tiene a Valverde pero nadie lo acompaña.

Portugal sí es otra cosa, antes sólo era CR7 y 10 más pero ahora tienen un equipazo con cracks en todas sus líneas.

Pd: En todo caso lo de Uruguay siempre es lo mismo, tienen uno muy bueno (ahora Valverde, antes Suárez, Forlán o Francescoli) y un equipo de dudosa calidad detrás.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Una cosa por otra, España no tiene un Valverde pero tiene un conjunto de buenos jugadores, Uruguay tiene a Valverde pero nadie lo acompaña.
> Portugal sí es otra cosa, antes sólo era CR7 y 10 más pero ahora tienen un equipazo con cracks en todas sus líneas.



Si la montaña no va a Mahoma pues ya se sabe ... es decir, si los portugueses siguen sacando buenos jugadores se les invade a peeeeeeeelo y arreglado


----------



## TNTcl (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues ayer domingo Canada gano por primera vez en su historia la copa Davis, gran final contra Australia



Sí, y el entrenador es de Manacor.

Edito. Ha salido un espontanee.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

12 faltas Uruguay
3 faltas Portugal 

Una amarilla para Portugal


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Nees is down y tal


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Se ha visto levemente la bandera arcoiris.

Esa persona es demasiado valiente.


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Putos uruguayos que leñeros son.


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

El realizador ha estado algo lento


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (28 Nov 2022)

El que ha saltado con la bandera lgtb, que se de ya por fusilado.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Solo ha habiod 2 eliminados en las 2 primeras jornadas, me parece muy poco.
> 
> No se si hay alguna estadistica de eliminados tras 2 jornadas, pero diría que suele haber bastante mas
> 
> @Edu.R , sabes datos¿?



Habría que calcularlo, pero voy a buscar y te digo.


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Nov 2022)

El que ha salido con la bandera de los culiesponjados seguramente sea lo último que haya hecho en esta vida.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Campazzo a tomar por culo  
Lo que me insultaron cuando dije que no iba a jugar una mierda,
parecía que hablaban de Stockton.









Los Mavericks cortan a Campazzo, que podría regresar al Real Madrid


Luka Doncic necesita ayuda. La dependencia de los Mavericks de su estrella es alarmante. No han ganado ningún partido en el que el base no haya llegado a los 30 puntos y cualquier




www.marca.com


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Goooooooooooool de cristianoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2022)

Gol del Bicho....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Nov 2022)

Gol del bicho. Seguid despotricando


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> El que ha salido con la bandera de los culiesponjados seguramente sea lo último que haya hecho en esta vida.



Ya le ha hechado más cojones que los equipos que tanto presvmían


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Campazzo a tomar por culo
> Lo que me insultaron cuando dije que no iba a jugar una mierda,
> parecía que hablaban de Stockton.
> 
> ...



Lo sabía cualquiera. Ya han dejado claro que no le querían en la NBA, pero él seguía erre que erre


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

La madre que lo parió, Cristiano qué pedazo de cabrón es.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que NI LA HA TOCADO, y se ha asignado el gol...


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (28 Nov 2022)

Gol del serresiete


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

golazo de la cristi de cabesa a un pase delicatesen de Bruno pa la peinadita


----------



## HArtS (28 Nov 2022)

Vale el gol?


Vale el gol. Varela el uruguayo habilita a todos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 Nov 2022)

Vaya golazo ha metido el bixo, no la ha tocao, pero vaya golazo.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Gol del bicho. Seguid despotricando



Mira que soy del Barça,

pero el bicho es una garantía hasta con cuarenta años.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Putos uruguayos que leñeros son.




Al menos los asiaticos y los africanos intentan jugar al futbol, pero los uruguayos son el antifutbol total.


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> El que ha saltado con la bandera lgtb, que se de ya por fusilado.



Falsa disidencia. Cuando salga uno con una esvástica será disidencia real.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (28 Nov 2022)

Aitor lagunas esta retratado...como ha cantado el gol d cr...y mas cosas


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

pero si yo creo que ni la ha rozado


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2022)

Cristiano muy cascao... Ojo...


----------



## Cui Bono (28 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que NI LA HA TOCADO, y se ha asignado el gol...



Es un trollaco, se está riendo de medio planeta. No ha llegado a tocarla. 
Estarán los ronaldistas llamándolo génio.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Gol del bicho. Seguid despotricando



9 goles en 19 partidos mundialistas y supera a Eusebio como maximo goleador historica en mundiales


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

Y este gol no ha sido de penalty. El que tuvo retuvo.


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Vaya golazo ha metido el bixo, no la ha tocao, pero vaya golazo.



Igual el VAR le quita el gol y se lo da a Bruno jajaja.


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que NI LA HA TOCADO, y se ha asignado el gol...



No llega a ir al remate y el portero la hubiera agarrado. Ese pelazo ha hecho el resto.


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Nov 2022)

La media de edad de los delanteros de este mundial debe rondar los 72 años


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

El gol más pagafantas de la historia


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

parece que ni la roza la cristi en el gol
ni la peina
el gol es de Bruno
pero se lo van a dar a la cristi


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Cristiano muy cascao... Ojo...



Esta noche en el hormiguero el cantante Omar Montes


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Otra peinadita de la bicharraca, esta vez en el centro del campo. Está que se sale con la gomina de coco.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

No la toca


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> 9 goles en 19 partidos mundialistas y supera a Eusebio como maximo goleador historica en mundiales



Creo que es el único que ha marcado en 5 mundiales.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Es un trollaco, se está riendo de medio planeta. No ha llegado a tocarla.
> Estarán los ronaldistas llamándolo génio.



yo no veo ningún cambio en la trayectoria de la pelota


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Creo que es el único que ha marcado en 5 mundiales.



Exacto siii, y el otro dia lewandoswi metio su primer gol en un mundial con 34


----------



## Hamtel (28 Nov 2022)

Joder, sale uno con la banderita de mierda y aún no ha salido ninguna con las tetas al aire. Se están perdiendo todas las tradiciones


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Porque no lo veis.. no apreciáis el contacto. Eso no significa que no le de.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> yo no veo ningún cambio en la trayectoria de la pelota



Parece que la roza y la toca, si


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Uruguay ni perdiendo aprietan en la presión.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Nov 2022)

De 32 partidos, 17, que son mas de la mitad, iban 0-0 al descanso.


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Uruguay ni perdiendo aprietan en la presión.



Aprietan pero de otra manera.


----------



## Hamtel (28 Nov 2022)

Hasta que no salga Maxi no hay goles de Uruguay


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

Urugay sientan al faraón y parece que van a tratar de irse pa arriba.

a ver si se pone gonito el partido


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

Creo que Cristiano no ha tocado el balón, luego el gol deberían dárselo al que hizo el pase.


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

Florentino debería fichar un par de croatas random y un par de portugueses random.

Centrocampistas y defensas de pico y pala currantes a tope y discretos.


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Portugal con la caraja


----------



## Hamtel (28 Nov 2022)

Calienta Francescoli


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Nov 2022)

El gol se lo van a dar a Cristina, que queda mejor en los telediarios.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Esta noche en el hormiguero el cantante Omar Montes



Estaré atento.... Ese gitano tiene vis cómica ... Me da la risa sólo mirarle el careto. Además tenemos lío Pablo Motos - Feminazis... Está divertida la cosa..


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> parece que ni la roza la cristi en el gol
> ni la peina
> el gol es de Bruno
> pero se lo van a dar a la cristi



No sé si habrá algún comité o algo que reasigne la autoría del gol en casos como este. Me suena que sí.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Diogo Costa es de la academia de Unai Simón


----------



## TNTcl (28 Nov 2022)

Pues queda media hora, y los urogayos son de los que va a morir...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Calienta Francescoli



Y Ruben Sosa.

Pues te reiras pero en el banquillo tienen a Martin Caceres, que creo que llego a jugar con esos dos.


----------



## HArtS (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Uruguay ni perdiendo aprietan en la presión.



El único uruguayo que presiona es Valverde.


----------



## TASSOTTI_WAS_RIGHT (28 Nov 2022)

__





Al gobierno de coalición le vienen muy bien los éxitos de la selección española de jurgol, así no se habla de CRISIS, POBREZA ENERGETICA, PRECIO LUZ..


Si eres patriota español de verdad... deberías apoyar que nos eliminen lo antes posible Para casa, basta ya de chupar dinero público Y los 500 periodistas españoles enviados allí de gañote... PARA CAAASA TODOS




www.burbuja.info


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

Gimenez le tiene frito a Joao
no le deja dar un paso
ta pegajoso


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (28 Nov 2022)

El gol de Portugal lo han cambiado y se lo han dado a Bruno


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Habría que calcularlo, pero voy a buscar y te digo.



@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos

En 2006 (7 equipos): Polonia y Costa Rica (Grupo A), Paraguay (Grupo B), Costa de Marfil y Serbia-Montenegro (Grupo C), Irán (Grupo D), Togo (grupo G)
En 2010 (2 equipos): Solo estaban eliminadas Camerún (Grupo E) y Corea del Norte (Grupo G).
En 2014 (5 equipos): Eliminadas Camerún (Grupo A), España y Australia (grupo B), Inglaterra (Grupo D) y Bosnia-Herzegovina (Grupo F).
En 2018 (8 equipos): Arabia Saudi y Egipto (Grupo A), Marruecos (Grupo B), Perú (Grupo C), Costa Rica (Grupo E), Panamá y Túnez (Grupo G), Polonia (grupo H).

Creo que lo he hecho bien, alomejor baila algún equipo.


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

Uruguay y Portugal me parecen too white, voy a poner un twit a la FIFA, PSOE, Podemos, BLM, Antifa, Greenpeace, The New York Times y Amnistía Internacional para advertirlo.


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Está el partido para que saque a Cristiano y meta a un turra de las colonias portuguesas se marque un sprint de 70m y finiquite el partido.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> El gol de Portugal lo han cambiado y se lo han dado a Bruno



Veremos el cabreo de la gitana


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

Ronaldo es de Madeira, por qué no conquistamos eso cuando nos pillamos las Canarias si están cerca ? ... qué poca visión de futuro tuvieron


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2022)

CR7, acabado, sigue teniendo grandeza. Lo cambiaría por cualquier de nuestros mierda-delanteros.


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Nov 2022)

Uruguay es bastante mediocre. Se han metido en el mundial de milagro


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Pues Uruguay ganándole a Ghana pasaría teóricamente como 2º... pero no tengo nada claro que le ganen a los africanos. Y Portugal virtualmente 1º.

Ni con el empate ahora le vale a Uruguay para "aliviarse el último día"


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

El VAR le ha asignado el gol a Bruno Fernandes.


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



hahaha


----------



## FeiJiao (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Con Portugal totalmente,
> 
> estoy hasta los cojones de Valverde y los dos mundiales del tiempo de Napoleón,
> 
> ...



Fue en el mundial Corea-Japon (hace ya 20 años) que se tuvo el ultimo campeon americano (Brasil) desde entonces todos han sido europeos.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (28 Nov 2022)

Joder , cada vez que una selección saca a un negrito de estos , el negrito la lía.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2022)

Parece un partido de patio de colegio...Qué horror ambos dos equipos...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues Uruguay ganándole a Ghana pasaría teóricamente como 2º... pero no tengo nada claro que le ganen a los africanos. Y Portugal virtualmente 1º.
> 
> Ni con el empate ahora le vale a Uruguay para "aliviarse el último día"



Uruguay no le gana a nadie. La pena es Corea del Sur, que no lo ha hecho mal y están con 1 punto.


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Si el bicharraco no va a ese balón, el balón no entra. Es así. Gol para CR7 joder.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El VAR le ha asignado el gol a Bruno Fernandes.



hijosdeputa


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos
> 
> En 2006 (7 equipos): Polonia y Costa Rica (Grupo A), Paraguay (Grupo B), Costa de Marfil y Serbia-Montenegro (Grupo C), Irán (Grupo D), Togo (grupo G)
> En 2010 (2 equipos): Solo estaban eliminadas Camerún (Grupo E) y Corea del Norte (Grupo G).
> ...



Joder, gracias, vaya currele!! Pues lo has hecho rapido.

Era mirar estas 2 cosas, si lo has hecho así pues está bien:

-Que tenga 0 puntos tras 2 partidos
-Que la clasificacion no esté 6-3-3-0, y si lo está, que el de 0 puntos juegue contra el de 6


----------



## Metamorfosis (28 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Uruguay es bastante mediocre. Se han metido en el mundial de milagro



Fueron 4tos en la eliminatoria. Tienen varios veteranos y dos ó tres jugadores buenos. Es lo que hay


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Todos contigo bicharraco 

El gol es tuyo


----------



## FeiJiao (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Cuando no alcanzo a tirar su penal contra España en la euro 2012


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

Entra Suarez por Cavani, que estaba desaparecido


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Zarpa (28 Nov 2022)

Qué comparación el espíritu ganador de Valverde del Real Madrid y el pecho frío de Núñez que vendían como la nueva estrella.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

Que cojones?? Han llevado a Suárez al mundial


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Uruguay es bastante mediocre. Se han metido en el mundial de milagro



Es una pena que un jugador como Valverde este condenado a no poder hacer nunca nada relevante a nivel de selecciones...


----------



## il banditto (28 Nov 2022)

Uruguay sabe que aún palmando hoy se.va a jugar el pase contra los negrocs el último partido de todas formas, empatando hoy también necesitarían ganar así que realmente esta derrota les deja en las mismas.

Dios Suarez con 85 años para intentar empatar 

Pd: Valverde es un putísimo avión y está a tope de confianza.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Fue en el mundial Corea-Japon (hace ya 20 años) que se tuvo el ultimo campeon americano (Brasil) desde entonces todos han sido europeos.



Sólo Brasil parece amenazar a los europeos,

Uruguay y Argentina demasiado infladas.

(Aunque todo es posible).


----------



## Zarpa (28 Nov 2022)

Cavani se llevó el brazalete XD


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

Jejeje la FIFA le da el gol a Bruno jajaja pobre Cristiano


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Guarrez por Cavani, año 2022


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Con Portugal totalmente,
> 
> estoy hasta los cojones de Valverde y los dos mundiales del tiempo de Napoleón,
> 
> ...



Igual que todos los sudamericanos. Brasil lleva 20 años sin ganarlo y yo creo que este tampoco. Van de sobrados pero el fútbol sudamericano es tercermundista.
No voy con Purtugal, van siempre muy sobrados. Holanda no me disgustaría por Fan Gal.


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que cojones?? Han llevado a Suárez al mundial



A mí me lo propusieron pero mis obligaciones profesionales me lo han impedido. 

PD: gustazo ver a CR7 'rociar' (verbo en honor a Obi)


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> El gol de Portugal lo han cambiado y se lo han dado a Bruno



el único que ha visto a cristiano tocando claramente la pelota es xilebo


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

palo de urugay


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (28 Nov 2022)

Al palo Uruguay!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Claramente toca la pelota


----------



## TASSOTTI_WAS_RIGHT (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> el único que ha visto a cristiano tocando claramente la pelota es xilebo



Le da claramente. Si hueles el balón, el aroma a coco es brotal y gostoso.


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es una pena que un jugador como Valverde este condenado a no poder hacer nunca nada relevante a nivel de selecciones...



Es una alegría que se vaya para casa prontito. Al menos que nos llegue uno medio entero.


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Claramente toca la pelota



Pero claramente además.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Fueron 4tos en la eliminatoria. Tienen varios veteranos y dos ó tres jugadores buenos. Es lo que hay



Por eso. Hasta Ecuador hay cierto nivel. Del 4º para abajo casi que se podía haber metido cualquiera.


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2022)

Has sido enterarme del gol de CR7 y de repente tener interés por un mundial que daba igual ;-)


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

¿Contra quiénes se enfrentan en el cruce el primero y segundo del grupo este?


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

DEP in RIP


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

la ha tenido Suarez 
casi


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Nov 2022)

Que no se le ocurra empatar a Uruguay que le he puesto un eurito a Purtugal


----------



## cebollo (28 Nov 2022)

Si Cristiano reclama el gol oficialmente yo creo que se lo acaban otorgando a Messi.


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Está Portugal fundida, momento peligroso del partido.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (28 Nov 2022)

La tuvo Suárez!!!


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2022)

La ha tenido Guárrez...


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Lo que ha fallado Suárez.


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

¿Es Joao Félix el mayor pufo de la historia del fútbol por su precio o Hazard es peor?


----------



## Metamorfosis (28 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Uruguay no le gana a nadie. La pena es Corea del Sur, que no lo ha hecho mal y están con 1 punto.



Uruguay jugó mejor ese partido. 
Los coreanos en defensa hacen agua y hoy se ha visto contra Ghana, son un desastre, y cuando no aparece Son tampoco tienen mucho nivel; si me apuras están por debajo de los uruguayos.
Con los cambios ha mejorado Uruguay.


----------



## HArtS (28 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Uruguay es bastante mediocre.* Se han metido en el mundial de milagro*



De milagro no... Siempre tienen un buen jugador que aparece en el momento justo para meterlos al mundial.

Ahora es Valverde, antes fue Suárez, en 2010 fue Forlán...


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

jajaja

ahora va en tromba urugay


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2022)

Que delanteros tan malos tiene Uruguay joder


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Si van a ocasión cada 2 minutos, pueden incluso remontar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que delanteros tan malos tiene Uruguay joder



Suárez está para el arrastre


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

muy mala suerte Uruguay, se merecen el empate mínimo


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

No entiendo como no hace cambios el entrenador portugués


----------



## HArtS (28 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Fueron 4tos en la eliminatoria.



Fueron terceros.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que delanteros tan malos tiene Uruguay joder



Y jvbilados


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Suárez que juega en una liga al nivel de una segunda B de España.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

Suarez va como un toro ahí al remate


----------



## Metamorfosis (28 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Fueron terceros.



Verdad. Se metieron 3eros la última fecha. Mala mía.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

sientan a la Cristi y a Joao


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> DEP in RIP



Qué coño tiene que ver el mensaje de la camiseta con la bandera?


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Suárez que juega en una liga al nivel de una segunda B de España.



Si, pero te remata los centros o te saca alguna jugada. Para un rato donde tienes que ir a saco sigue siendo una opción muy interrsante.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Qué coño tiene que ver el mensaje de la camiseta con la bandera?



Agenda 2030


----------



## il banditto (28 Nov 2022)

Portugal se ha metido atrás demasiado, se.le van a hacer eternos estos 10 mins.

Cr7 se va a pillar uno de sus típicos berrinches de adolescente cuando vea que no le han dado el gol


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2022)

Siempre saludaba:




No somos nada....


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Es pésima la mamba negra esa de Leão


----------



## Hamtel (28 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si, pero te remata los centros o te saca alguna jugada. Para un rato donde tienes que ir a saco sigue siendo una opción muy interrsante.



Claro. Pero de inicio tiene que jugar mMaxi. En los últimos minutos Suarez y Cavani pueden darte mucho, pero de inicio, con los contrarios frescos, nada de nada


----------



## Metamorfosis (28 Nov 2022)

Portugal, sacando a Bruno Fernandes, Bernando Silva y lo que pueda aportar CR7, tampoco tiene mucho equipo. Uruguay con un poco de ímpetu lo mete adentro del área a defenderse. Otro equipo inflado.


----------



## javso (28 Nov 2022)

Menudo homenaje de despedida de la FIFA a Cristi. El otro día le regalan un penalty que no era y hoy le conceden un gol sin habere tocado el balón. Solo falta que en el próximo partido le den a el las tarjetas.


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Siempre saludaba:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1275836
> 
> ...



Women, no Woman. Menudo zumbao.


----------



## Metamorfosis (28 Nov 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Portugal se ha metido atrás demasiado, se.le van a hacer eternos estos 10 mins.
> 
> Cr7 se va a pillar uno de sus típicos berrinches de adolescente cuando vea que no le han dado el gol



Corrección: Lo metieron atrás porque los uruguayos fueron al frente a buscarlo. No podían agarrar la pelota, bajar el ritmo ni meter dos pases.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Women, no Woman. Menudo zumbao.



Éste al menos le ha echado huevos y no cómo los niños pijos de mierda que se pegan con cola a los cuadros de un museo haciendo el monguer...


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Women, no Woman. Menudo zumbao.



Entonces ya tenemos la nacionalidac... debe de ser de por aquí


----------



## Mongolo471 (28 Nov 2022)

Espero que gane Hitler con su equipo de mierda... Negros, moros y judíos.


----------



## Hamtel (28 Nov 2022)

Pone Respect for Iranian woman


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Nov 2022)

Penalti como una casa!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

va a ver una mano natural de Gimenez


----------



## Cui Bono (28 Nov 2022)

So nos mano


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Penaltito


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (28 Nov 2022)

Robo a Uruguay. Eso no es penalti ni de coña


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2022)

Por favor que penalti...pero un árbitro iraní que sabe de esto?


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

Y el penal ahora que ya no está la ronalda


----------



## Glebadepus (28 Nov 2022)

Pitar penalty a esa mano es joder el fútbol


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

Qué absurda e injusta es la regla de la mano involuntaria, te puede destruir y eliminar por mala suerte, no tiene el menor sentido.


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Nov 2022)

jajajaaa, vaya penalty mas putapenico, eso sin VAR es imposible que lo vea el arbitro


----------



## Metamorfosis (28 Nov 2022)

Resultado muy mentiroso si convierten el penal. Qué hizo Portugal para ganar por 2 goles? No me jodas, qué mala suerte tuvo Uruguay


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Robo a Uruguay. Eso no es penalti ni de coña





ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por favor que penalti...pero un árbitro iraní que sabe de esto?



Hombre, corta el autopase y tal.

Aunque aqui estamos con lo que dijo Apolocreed antes, la mierda de esta regla. Pero si fuera en el medio del campo y cortara el autopase, pues sería falta obvia.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Es mano clara,

mano tonta...
pero desvía el balón.


----------



## Octubrista (28 Nov 2022)

Una mierda de penalti, ese no es un árbitro iraní, parece español.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2022)

Eso no es penalty...

Deberían haber faltas indirectas dentro del área para estas cosas...


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

9 min de descuento


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (28 Nov 2022)

Doblete de Bruno


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

lo de los penaltis es un misterio por resolver
el que resuelva el enigma de las manos se lleva el Nobel de la siensia del fúmbol


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

portujal está en el tapete


----------



## Cui Bono (28 Nov 2022)

Imlliustissia


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que nos hemos dado cuenta ya que ir al VAR significa aplicar la medida mas punitiva, penalti, roja...


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (28 Nov 2022)

Profundamente impresionado con un blackie de purtugal, un tal LEAO, el tio coge el balon, y se pone a correr mirando al suelo, como una alcayata, sin mirar donde va. Se tira para que le.piten falta, tó exagerao, pero a la media hora, cuando el.rival ya le daba la espalda.

Ahora ha habido un rechace del area Uruguaya, y el tio se queda mirando el balon, como diciendo "yo?"...le habran pegao una voz y ha salido a correr despues de que el balon pasara rodando por su lado.

De donde salen eSTos TALENTOS?

Gol de purtugal de penalty. Ronaldo debe estar llorando, lo sustituyeron hace 5 minutos.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Portugal clasificada para octavos y se venga de Uruguay de perder en los octavos en el mundial de 2018


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2022)

De igual modo que a los porteros se les ponen mil restricciones,el que tira el penalti debería tener prohibidas esas paradiñas tocacojones...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

el penalty no tendría que valer por hacer una semi paradiña maricona


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Nov 2022)

Pepe ha hecho un partido muy bueno atrás muy seguro.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Zarpa (28 Nov 2022)

Hay invasión de Leao 


Dubz


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> 9 min de descuento



Un nuevo clásico, cuarto de hora de tiempo añadido. Era lo que le hacia falta al futbol.


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> De milagro no... Siempre tienen un buen jugador que aparece en el momento justo para meterlos al mundial.
> 
> Ahora es Valverde, antes fue Suárez, en 2010 fue Forlán...



¿Y Chile cuándo juega?

Ah perdona que es una PUTA MIERDA y no juega, su mayor logro fue ganar a una acabada España en el 2014.

Algún día se tendrá que explicar por qué le dieron a la basura de Chile el Mundial 62 porque eso fue un tangazo como el de Catar.


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Me alegro por Portugal, que se joda los uruguayos marrulleros.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Españoles Paco: 2
Argentinos Paco: 0

Se acabó.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> lo de los penaltis es un misterio por resolver
> el que resuelva el enigma de las manos se lleva el Nobel de la siensia del fúmbol



Penaltitos.... Libres indirectos...

Penaltis de libro de tapa dura... Pues penalti....

Hay que hacer más justo y objetivo el fútbol...


----------



## TASSOTTI_WAS_RIGHT (28 Nov 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Sí, y el entrenador es de Manacor.
> 
> Edito. Ha salido un espontanee.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (28 Nov 2022)

La tuvo Bruno el hattrick!!!


----------



## HArtS (28 Nov 2022)

Penal que no era penal (en mi opinión).

En fin, Portugal 2-0 Uruguay.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

Partidazo de Bruno Fernandes


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (28 Nov 2022)

Al palo Bruno!!!!, busca el hattrick


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

Al palo Brunomerece hatrik


----------



## Zarpa (28 Nov 2022)

TASSOTTI_WAS_RIGHT dijo:


>



Va con el pack completo progre


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Uruguay, con sus limitaciones, tampoco ha tenido suerte.

Tendrán que intentar ganar a Ghana para "salvar el honor" y el resto que venga ya será un premio.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

TASSOTTI_WAS_RIGHT dijo:


>



Ukrania, LGBTQI++++, Irán, ... todos los gretest hits de la fórmvla televisiva


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Al palo Bruno!!!!, busca el hattrick



total


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

Mano involuntaria al caerse pero penalty de todas formas. Deberían cambiar la norma.


----------



## il banditto (28 Nov 2022)

TASSOTTI_WAS_RIGHT dijo:


>



Ese va a acabar mezclado con hormigón y usado para hacer los cimientos de algún parking Ahmed de mierda del nuevo centro comercial en morolandia


----------



## FeiJiao (28 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> De milagro no... Siempre tienen un buen jugador que aparece en el momento justo para meterlos al mundial.
> 
> Ahora es Valverde, antes fue Suárez, en 2010 fue Forlán...



En el 2010 llegaron hasta la semifinal, ya despues de eso su nivel cayo en picada


----------



## TASSOTTI_WAS_RIGHT (28 Nov 2022)

Estoy buscando foreros que sean anti-Luis Enrique para abrir un hilo oficial anti-Luis Enrique, el que quiera participar que me de un THANKITO


----------



## HArtS (28 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿Y Chile cuándo juega?



Fuiste a Catar y aún así lloras, ¿Quién los entiende?



Smurf dijo:


> su mayor logro fue ganar a una acabada España en el 2014



No. Fue ganar la Copa América, en la que por cierto los eliminamos a ustedes.


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

Uruguay ha tenido una racha de ocasiones seguidas antes del penalty que no han aprovechado.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

TASSOTTI_WAS_RIGHT dijo:


> Estoy buscando foreros que sean anti-Luis Enrique para abrir un hilo oficial anti-Luis Enrique, el que quiera participar que me de un THANKITO



¿Eres de la prensa?


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Mano involuntaria al caerse



Me recuerda a algo de Pamplona esto. ¿Tu sabes algo?


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (28 Nov 2022)

Se acabó!!!! 

Portugal 2 - 0 Uruguay

Portugal a octavos

Uruguay se la juega en la última jornada. 
Tiene que ganar y esperar que Corea no gane a Portugal.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (28 Nov 2022)

Que fiera Bruno Fernandes , menudo partido hizo.


----------



## HArtS (28 Nov 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> En el 2010 llegaron hasta la semifinal, ya despues de eso su nivel cayo en picada



Antes de 2010 perdieron el repechaje contra Australia en 2006, en 2002 entraron por repechaje, no clasificaron a Francia 98 ni a EEUU 94' (los 90' fue la época donde Francescoli estaba envejecido y aún no emergía Forlán). 

El nivel actual de Uruguay no es malo, con sus jugadores actuales les basta para clasificar sin problemas a los mundiales.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*Mientras los mexicanos idolatran a Messi. Messi usa la camisa de México para limpiar el piso.*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Se acabó!!!!
> 
> Portugal 2 - 0 Uruguay
> 
> ...



estamos dando por sentado que Ghana no se va a clasificar seguro, no sé porqué

pd : no te digo a tí, en concreto


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Siempre con Portugal... siempre nos da máximas puntuaciones en Eurovisión.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2022)

TASSOTTI_WAS_RIGHT dijo:


> Estoy buscando foreros que sean anti-Luis Enrique para abrir un hilo oficial anti-Luis Enrique, el que quiera participar que me de un THANKITO



UN POMPERO...


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

Bruno Fernandez da una ecshibición de fúmbol mundial y la cristi to picona porque le han quitao el gol haciendo gestitos de su flequillito.


----------



## Metamorfosis (28 Nov 2022)

Este Portugal no ha mostrado mucho frente a Uruguay, no hay más de un gol de diferencia a lo sumo entre ambos. De 10 partidos que puedan jugar, 6 serían empate clavado. 
Dentro de todo, bien Uruguay yendo para adelante.


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

No estaría mal fichar al bruno para el madrid.
para ir renovando la mediapunta digo


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Este Portugal no ha mostrado mucho frente a Uruguay, no hay más de un gol de diferencia a lo sumo entre ambos. De 10 partidos que puedan jugar, 6 serían empate clavado.
> Dentro de todo, bien Uruguay yendo para adelante.



Para adelante será para el aeropuerto no?


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2022)

El continente Americano, que es el 2º con más tradición en este deporte, tiene dos federaciones y aporta como el 25% de los equipos y a octavos tiene pinta de que pasen un par de ellos y otro que todavía es incógnita, va a ser una pvta vergüenza


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (28 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> No estaría mal fichar al bruno para el madrid



A Leao, a Leao, fichad a ese.


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> A Leao, a Leao, fichad a ese.



A ese no que se confunde con el camavinga


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

TASSOTTI_WAS_RIGHT dijo:


>



Coño ese es Mr. Comprometido Social

Camiseta de Ucrania y bandera gayer. Un solidario pata negra.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Ahora me veo a Luis Padrique y ya completo la jornada futbolera


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Fuiste a Catar y aún así lloras, ¿Quién los entiende?
> 
> 
> 
> No. Fue ganar la Copa América, en la que por cierto los eliminamos a ustedes.



¿Y qué hacía España jugando la Copa Letrinoamérica? ¿Era España o Nueva España? ¿Les robamos el horo cuando fuimos a jugar ese torneo que no interesa a nadie?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (28 Nov 2022)

Valverde mucho rendimiento con el Trampa$ pero con su país como si fuera otro .

Uruguay dando ascopena a raudales.


----------



## ironpipo (28 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Un nuevo clásico, cuarto de hora de tiempo añadido. Era lo que le hacia falta al futbol.



Si pensabais que un partido de tenis era largo, próximamente vas a flipar 
a partir de octavos con partidos de 120min mas dos prórrogas de 15 con sus respectivos añadidos y después penaltis.
.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (28 Nov 2022)

TASSOTTI_WAS_RIGHT dijo:


>



Pues lo mismo se salva de la cárcel porque la bandera parece la de la paz, que dice Pace o Peace. NO?
Mariconismo + follaZelenski = mierda.


----------



## ironpipo (28 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ukrania, LGBTQI++++, Irán, ... todos los gretest hits de la fórmvla televisiva



Le faltó el bozal covidlerdo


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

¿Los uruguayos os caen tan mal como los argentinos y chilenos o un poco mejor?

A mí de dan el mismo asco, además son más rojos si cabe.


----------



## HArtS (28 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿Y qué hacía España jugando la Copa Letrinoamérica? ¿Era España o Nueva España? ¿Les robamos el horo cuando fuimos a jugar ese torneo que no interesa a nadie?



Eres español??

Pensaba que eras uruguayo.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (28 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿Los uruguayos os caen tan mal como los argentinos y chilenos o un poco mejor?
> 
> A mí de dan el mismo asco, además son más rojos si cabe.



A mi me caen bastante gordos la mayoría de los que conozco. Argentinos y uruguayos son indistinguibles para mi , no hay una diferencia real.


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Mientras los mexicanos idolatran a Messi. Messi usa la camisa de México para limpiar el piso.*



¿El piso? ¿Eres panchito??


----------



## Metamorfosis (28 Nov 2022)

A ver, en Sudamérica Brasil y Argentina son quienes le sacan bastante diferencia a los demás, no digo nada que no se sepa. Uruguay y Ecuador pueden dar pelea, pero cuando se enfrentan a los grandes ganan de vez en cuando.
Me acuerdo cuando los uruguayos vinieron a jugar a Buenos Aires por las eliminatorias, partido clave, y fue paliza solo por 3 a 0. Pudieron haber sido 5 goles de diferencia tranquilamente.


----------



## Madrid (28 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ukrania, LGBTQI++++, Irán, ... todos los gretest hits de la fórmvla televisiva


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿Los uruguayos os caen tan mal como los argentinos y chilenos o un poco mejor?
> 
> A mí de dan el mismo asco, además son más rojos si cabe.



Realmente no odio a ninguno,

pero son tan brasas y fanáticos en las RRSS que deseo que pierdan hasta a las canicas,

de América solo toleraría que ganaran México y USA.


----------



## cebollo (28 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El continente Americano, que es el 2º con más tradición en este deporte, tiene dos federaciones y aporta como el 25% de los equipos y a octavos tiene pinta de que pasen un par de ellos y otro que todavía es incógnita, va a ser una pvta vergüenza



Viene de lejos, en los mundiales de 1982, 2006 y 2018 los 4 semifinalistas fueron europeos.


----------



## Metamorfosis (28 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Viene de lejos, en los mundiales de 1982, 2006 y 2018 los 4 semifinalistas fueron europeos.



Y desde 1982, Brasil y Argentina (juntos) han llegado a 6 de de las 9 finales que se disputaron hasta hoy.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Viene de lejos, en los mundiales de 1982, 2006 y 2018 los 4 semifinalistas fueron europeos.



También van más equipos europeos,

pero es que deberían ir más aún,

Italia, R. Checa, Hungría, etc, deberían estar en el mundial.


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

¿Y como es que no se ha clasificado Italia? ¿Quién la ha dejado fuera?

No tiene sentido que Italia no juegue un mundial con el ascazo que dan a todo el mundo, son los más odiados después de Argentina pero hacen falta malos en las películas para que haya emoción.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*Cristiano ya está en octavos*

Portugal se asegura la clasificación para los octavos de final y deja contra las cuerdas a Uruguay, que está obligada a vencer contra Ghana para no decir adiós al Mundial.


----------



## Metamorfosis (28 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿Y como es que no se ha clasificado Italia? ¿Quién la ha dejado fuera?
> 
> No tiene sentido que Italia no juegue un mundial con el ascazo que dan a todo el mundo, son los más odiados después de Argentina pero hacen falta malos en las películas para que haya emoción.



Mejor que nos odien todos, más motivados para llegar lejos, como en Brasil 2014 o Italia 90.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

Lo de los penaltis y las manos que pueden ser o no ser es una cuestión que debería ser aclarada por algún comité de ejpertos mundiales de manos y penaltis y aclarar el asunto porque es una cuestión que nos trae a todos de cabesa y nos quita el sueño.

Si hay que suspender el mundial hasta que se aclare la cuestión que se suspenda temporalmente. Ermindial no puede continuar mientras no se resuelva la movida


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Mejor que nos odien todos, más motivados para llegar lejos, como en Brasil 2014 o Italia 90.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505G mediante Tapatalk



Sí mucho mejor por eso os esforzáis cada día en dar asco y repugnancia al planeta entero que os desprecia y detesta por ser gentuza.


----------



## Metamorfosis (28 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Sí mucho mejor por eso os esforzáis cada día en dar asco y repugnancia al planeta entero que os desprecia y detesta por ser gentuza.



Mucho mejor, nos llena de energía. Recuerda Italia 90: TODOS querían vernos caer y dejamos afuera a Brasil y al local, Italia, con un equipo de mierda. Despierten al GIGANTE


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Mucho mejor, nos llena de energía. Recuerda Italia 90: TODOS querían vernos caer y dejamos afuera a Brasil y al local, Italia con un equipo de mierda. Despierten al GIGANTE
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505G mediante Tapatalk



No os da ninguna energía simplemente sois BASURA nauseabunda que venderíais a vuestras madres por un peso.


----------



## Metamorfosis (28 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> No os da ninguna energía simplemente sois BASURA nauseabunda que venderíais a vuestras madres por un peso.



Jaja sería por un dólar que el peso argentino no vale mierda.
En Italia 1990 hicimos más en el fútbol que el 80% de la UEFA por lo menos, es verdad

Odien que nos agrandan de cara a lo que viene. No somos un equipito chico que se caga encima, para nada


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*La calidad de los anfitriones ha bajado a través de las copas del mundo*


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2022)

Me parece que los de las manos y los penaltis no lo saben ni los árbitrarios, de campo, ni los del VAR, ni los académicos, ni nadie. Han arbitrarieao tanto con criterios dispares en cada lija y cada competisión, que ahora micsmo es algo que nadie puede de saber. Puede ser o no ser según capricho arbitrario e ya. Ni ellos micsmos lo saben y toman decisiones según su heztado de ánimo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

Bueno a ver qué programa tenemos mañana


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno a ver qué programa tenemos mañana



Por fin ya dejamos de madrugar para ver los partidos de las 11, se acabaron ya  

Todo a las 16 y 20, mañana se acaban los grupos A y B


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2022)

Militarícese dijo:


> Soy madridista acérrimo, pero supongo que el gol de Puyol en semis y el de Iniesta en la final fueron ensoñaciones y no determinantes.



Cierto culerdo, creo que Piqué, hizo un penalty contra cierta selección sudamericana y lo tuvo que parar Casillas.
El contraataque de Robben lo tuvo que anular Casillas, y Alonso parar la patada de kung-fu del holandés ese.
Fernando Torres meter el gol de la final de la Eurocopa 2008.

Y paro ya, que hay datos de sobra para demostrar que la España campeona no lo habría sido sin los no culerdos.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Mañana:

Paises Bajos - Catar: No tengo ninguna duda, Paises Bajos se lo lleva y primera de grupo.
Ecuador - Senegal: Creo que Ecuador ganará. Pero en un determinado momento puede especular con el empate, porque también le vale. No creo que piensen en ser primeros. Me sorprendería bastante que Senegal se lo llevase.
Inglaterra - Gales: Será un partido "especial", pero Inglaterra gana. Aunque por la minima. 1-0.
Irán - EEUU: A Irán le vale el empate y además están "picadísimos". Aquí puede pasar de todo, es imposible decir que va a pasar. En una serie de 7 partidos gana EEUU, pero a un partido y encima en estas circustancias...

Los octavos: 
Inglaterra - Ecuador: Lo veo yendo a la prórroga
Paises Bajos - Irán/EEUU: Paises Bajos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Cierto culerdo, creo que Piqué, hizo un penalty contra cierta selección sudamericana y lo tuvo que parar Casillas.
> El contraataque de Robben lo tuvo que anular Casillas, y Alonso parar la patada de kung-fu del holandés ese.
> Fernando Torres meter el gol de la final de la Eurocopa 2008.
> 
> Y paro ya, que hay datos de sobra para demostrar que la España campeona no lo habría sido sin los no culerdos.



y mejor no les menciones a capdevilla. marchena y SENNA del villareal ese que llego a semis de champions,,,que les da un telele


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*Nunca había visto a un país manejar una derrota con tan poca dignidad*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Por fin ya dejamos de madrugar para ver los partidos de las 11, se acabaron ya
> 
> Todo a las 16 y 20, mañana se acaban los grupos A y B
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1275911




Claramente hay que ver el catar países bajos y el de gales.


----------



## TASSOTTI_WAS_RIGHT (28 Nov 2022)

La España del 2008-2012 ganó lo que ganó gracias a Casillas, Xabi Alonso, Ramos, Arbeloa o Albiol


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

*Argentina y Alemania tiemblan*

Solo Francia, Brasil y Portugal están matemáticamente clasificadas para los Octavos de Final a falta de la última jornada. Qatar y Canadá, fuera Mundial.


----------



## TASSOTTI_WAS_RIGHT (28 Nov 2022)

__





No puedo esperar al partido contra Japón, espero y deseo que los NIPONES humillen a Luis Enrique







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Militarícese (28 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Cierto culerdo, creo que Piqué, hizo un penalty contra cierta selección sudamericana y lo tuvo que parar Casillas.
> El contraataque de Robben lo tuvo que anular Casillas, y Alonso parar la patada de kung-fu del holandés ese.
> Fernando Torres meter el gol de la final de la Eurocopa 2008.
> 
> Y paro ya, que hay datos de sobra para demostrar que la España campeona no lo habría sido sin los no culerdos.



Tú eres tonto. De los subnormales profundos del 0 o del 1, del o estás conmigo o contra mí.
No tengo nada más que hablar contigo.
Ah sí, una cosa más, vais a repartir carnets de madridista tú y tu puta madre.


----------



## ㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤ (28 Nov 2022)

Manicomio de MENAs madridistas, también llamados _madridiotas, madrilerdos, madricones, Makélélés, Makelelerdos, Penɑldos, Penɑlduscos o Penaldruscos, MauMaudridistas o Mamadous _ et al. Fanáticos embriagados del Fútbol que buscan solucionar sus frustraciones a través del _Brot und Zirkusspiele_ más vulgar, erigido hoy más que nunca para Borregos desarraigados y _losers_ de su calaña, monos, gitanos y moros disgenésicos – Y confinados en este Muladar durante más de una década, silencian la _Farsa_ de su_ penaldusca, su_ Ídolo Gay de color Penɑldo, la _vedette_ de Madeira.

















*La Farsa o Far$a del eterno madrilerdo errante continúa.*
 











MAU-MAUDRIDISTAS Mantero Manteros ANTIFA LGBT BLM
HalaL Magreb HalaL Madrid Mena MENAS Moronegro Moronegros Madrilerdos
Judíos-Moros Magrebíes MauMaudrilerdos MauMaudridioten Madridioten
Madridi$ten Antifanten AnarcoGuarros Garrapatas Mass Media
Fecal Mandril Real Emirato de Madridistán MandriLgbtqi Putal Madrid
Ultras Moronegros Ultras Gitanomoros Ultras Mau-Maudrid
ADN Madridista: madrilerdo MauMaudridista busca a su padre; es negro, subhumano, gitano, 
moro, judío, transgénero, homosexual, toxicómano, mantero y madridista​


----------



## fieraverde (29 Nov 2022)

TASSOTTI_WAS_RIGHT dijo:


> La España del 2008-2012 ganó lo que ganó gracias a Casillas, Xabi Alonso, Ramos, Arbeloa o Albiol



Los 5 solos ? Que eran un equipo de fútbol sala entiendo ..


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Mañana:
> 
> Paises Bajos - Catar: No tengo ninguna duda, Paises Bajos se lo lleva y primera de grupo.
> Ecuador - Senegal: Creo que Ecuador ganará. Pero en un determinado momento puede especular con el empate, porque también le vale. No creo que piensen en ser primeros. Me sorprendería bastante que Senegal se lo llevase.
> ...




¿eres consciente de que como falles te vamos a llamar maldini?


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

Militarícese dijo:


> Tú eres tonto. De los subnormales profundos del 0 o del 1, del o estás conmigo o contra mí.
> No tengo nada más que hablar contigo.
> Ah sí, una cosa más, vais a repartir carnets de madridista tú y tu puta madre.



Hale majete, vete a soltar la propaganda culerda al hilo del Farsa.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (29 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> en camerun había varios que no son negros negros negros, tenían menos color y menos rasgos, eso sí ni idea de su orígen, igual fue allí uno de La Sagra a colonizar y se folló hasta los leones, que son así





Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> en camerun había varios que no son negros negros negros, tenían menos color y menos rasgos, eso sí ni idea de su orígen, igual fue allí uno de La Sagra a colonizar y se folló hasta los leones, que son así



En mis años en la Sagra conocí a poca gente buena allá pero la verdad es que la poca gente buena que conocí allí rozaban la perfección cristiana. De las mujeres pocas guapas pero las que lo eran te deslumbraban por su donaire y gracia.

Llegué a Magán recién salido del seminario a hacerme cargo de la parroquia en el año de 1589. Cuando conocí a aquella hermosa flor de La Sagra no pude adivinar el mal hado que llevaba encima. Sara era joven, menos de veinte años. Tenía el cabello caoba, del color de las hojas en otoño, y lo llevaba arreglado en un peinado complejo debajo de un tocado negro y dorado. Sus ojos eran de color ámbar, luminosos, radiantes, cálidos, como si todo el mundo estuviera frío y aquellos ojos fueran el último calor que le quedara a un hombre. Se cubría con un vestido negro de un tejido transparente que insinuaba todo sin revelar nada. Se movía con estudiada gracia y en aquellos ojos había una expresión enterada, un conocimiento de secretos que ningún otro mortal poseía.

Resultaba inquietante. Peligrosa.

Habría querido girar sobre mis talones y alejarse con indiferencia, pero me quedé mirándola fijamente, fascinado, incapaz de moverme.

La pasión entre ambos creció de forma rápida y esa misma tarde yacimos juntos.

Su cuerpo era suave y mórbido, y antes de saber qué hacía o cómo lo hacía, me encontré con las manos debajo de su vestido, acariciando la cálida y desnuda piel. Emitió un quedo gemido y sus besos se hicieron más intensos.

—Mi cuarto está aquí al lado —susurró ella mientras rozaba mis labios con los suyos.
—Esto no está bien —dije, pero yo, joven sacerdote por aquel entonces, fui incapaz de apartarme de ella. Me rodeó con los brazos y apretó su cuerpo contra mí. —Esto es la vida y no la estéril castidad que sigues—me dijo. Me condujo a su dormitorio.
La pasión duró toda la noche. Nos amábamos, dormíamos y despertábamos para volver a amarnos. Jamás había tenido antes relaciones sexuales, jamás había vivido tales arrebatos de gozo. Jamás me había sentido tan vivo y quería que esa sensación no acabara nunca. Desperté al alba, a la alborada de la primavera. La encontré a mi lado, apoyada en un codo y mirándome mientras su mano pasaba suavemente por su cabello o por su pecho.

A lo largo de los años —¿o son siglos?— experimenté maravillas que pocos, o nadie, han sentido jamás. Mi vida terrena desapareció y me convertí en el corazón de la gran encina solitaria de Valmojado y agité mis ramas con salvaje alegría en medio de tormentas sombrías y cegadoras. Me convertí en un guijarro del fondo del arroyo Overa y vi pasar el mundo. Fui una nube del cielo y oí el latido del universo. Pero, por alguna razón, no me bastó. Le dije al espíritu del árbol que quería regresar.

Un día Sara se encogió de hombros y me condujo hasta una fuente mágica.
—Mira el interior de la fuente y verás todo lo que quieres saber.
Me incliné ansioso para mirar en el fondo de la fuente. En las aguas oscuras se reflejaban imágenes de ruinas. Ruinas de ciudades atravesadas por un viento helado. Ruinas de territorios carentes de vida. Tierras donde seres de formas extrañas deambulaban a placer. Era ya el año 2020 y el miedo había transfigurado de modo absoluto La Sagra.

Finalmente me aparté de la fuente.

—Ya he visto bastante. Se han destruido a sí mismos librando guerras sin sentido. Este ha dejado de ser un lugar en el que quiera vivir. No puedo regresar. Si me aceptas, me quedaré contigo para siempre.

Sara me sonrió y me sentí raro, diferente.

Bajé la mirada y descubrí que mis manos estaban cubiertas de corteza. Mis piernas se habían convertido en troncos. En algún lejano rincón de la mente senti que debería preocuparme, pero no fue así. Emití una risa como de hojas susurrantes. Tomé la mano de Sara, di la espalda al mundo humano y condené mi alma para siempre.

No vayáis a La Sagra hijos míos.

Tan cerca de Madrid, tan lejos de Dios.[/B]


----------



## Smurf (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La calidad de los anfitriones ha bajado a través de las copas del mundo*



Tío ese gráfico es absurdo, está desordenado cronológicamente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Se empiezan a decidir los grupos hoy, de momento no hay ninguna d Elas grandes eliminadas, pero podría darse el caso, yo creo que ninguna quedará eliminada.

Al borde del abismo están alemania que debería ganar a tosta rica sin problema, Bélgica que si que corre peligro de quedarse fuera (aunque para lo que iban hacer mejor irse a casa) y sobre todo Argentina.


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se empiezan a decidir los grupos hoy, de momento no hay ninguna d Elas grandes eliminadas, pero podría darse el caso, yo creo que ninguna quedará eliminada.
> 
> Al borde del abismo están alemania que debería ganar a tosta rica sin problema, Bélgica que si que corre peligro de quedarse fuera (aunque para lo que iban hacer mejor irse a casa) y sobre todo Argentina.



Hoy es el dia de los partidos de mierda shitt


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

@xilebo donde estás


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

Huruwai era con hache?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Nov 2022)

brasil 4 - España 1

vinicius y rodrygo se la sacan y humillan a la selección españorda.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Nov 2022)

chomin dijo:


> FOLLANEGROS! Además al NEGRO mas FEO que existe, VINICIUS.
> 
> Rodrygo si juega 5 minutos, gracias




ellos tienen negros y España gitanos


----------



## Militarícese (29 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Hale majete, vete a soltar la propaganda culerda al hilo del Farsa.



Que no lo entiendes, gilipollas.
Que tú no eres madridista.


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> brasil 4 - España 1
> 
> vinicius y rodrygo se la sacan y humillan a la selección españorda.



Nota patriota pvto


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Nunca había visto a un país manejar una derrota con tan poca dignidad*



La pregunta sería, cuándo no ha perdido México?
Joder, que van siempre de regalo a los mundiales. Qué son muy malos, copón.


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> brasil 4 - España 1
> 
> vinicius y rodrygo se la sacan y humillan a la selección españorda.



Brasil es Casemiro y 10 más. Impresionante


----------



## ravenare (29 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> brasil 4 - España 1
> 
> vinicius y rodrygo se la sacan y humillan a la selección españorda.



Que es lo que tenemos aqui.

Maaaaaandril maaaaandril maaaandriil y nada más . Y nada más.
Puto mandril.
Esto es pa ti.
Platanito.

Buenos días.


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Hoy es el dia de los partidos de mierda shitt



También lo era ayer, y fue un festival de goles.


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Brasil es Casemiro y 10 más. Impresionante



El vini también te la lía


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Que es lo que tenemos aqui.
> 
> Maaaaaandril maaaaandril maaaandriil y nada más . Y nada más.
> Puto mandril.
> ...


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> También lo era ayer, y fue un festival de goles.



Portugal tiene un equipazo ayer me di cuenta
huruwai antes de irse todavía lesiona a un par de tios más


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> @xilebo donde estás



Mande ?


----------



## filets (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

*Guerra abierta en la selección belga: reunión de urgencia*

Los jugadores y el cuerpo técnico se dijeron las cosas a la cara, según L’Equipe. Lukaku intermedió. Hay relaciones completamente rotas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Guerra abierta en la selección belga: reunión de urgencia*
> 
> Los jugadores y el cuerpo técnico se dijeron las cosas a la cara, según L’Equipe. Lukaku intermedió. Hay relaciones completamente rotas.



Casi como España en2014


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1276205



Ojo con lo del recuerdo de urdangarin


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Guerra abierta en la selección belga: reunión de urgencia*
> 
> Los jugadores y el cuerpo técnico se dijeron las cosas a la cara, según L’Equipe. Lukaku intermedió. Hay relaciones completamente rotas.



Los belgas son del género idiota y como los conozco, Croacia se va a conformar con un tricste empate mientras que los moros van a ganar el grvpo y si no atino mal, por primera vec en la historia


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Mande ?



¿Ha comprado Al Khelaifi el Marca?. Menudas campañas de imagen le hacen.


----------



## Manero (29 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> El vini también te la lía



Vinicius en 19 partidos con Brasil lleva 1 gol. 

Una Selección que ha tenido tridentes como Rivaldo-Romario-Bebeto, ahora tiene un Vinicius-Richarlison-Raphinha. O se recupera Neymar y vuelve en plan estelar o Brasil no gana este Mundial ni de rebote.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Vinicius en 19 partidos con Brasil lleva 1 gol.
> 
> Una Selección que ha tenido tridentes como Rivaldo-Romario-Bebeto, ahora tiene un Vinicius-Richarlison-Raphinha. O se recupera Neymar y vuelve en plan estelar o Brasil no gana este Mundial ni de rebote.



Jajajajajsjaj

Citado.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Nov 2022)

Gavi, te prometo que siempre serás titular 
No sé porqué me acuerdo inmediatamente de Urmangarín, dios no lo permita








Pabernosmatao


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Vinicius en 19 partidos con Brasil lleva 1 gol.
> 
> Una Selección que ha tenido tridentes como Rivaldo-Romario-Bebeto, ahora tiene un Vinicius-Richarlison-Raphinha. O se recupera Neymar y vuelve en plan estelar o Brasil no gana este Mundial ni de rebote.



Seguro que rafinha lleva 1500 goles por lo menos


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Jajajajajsjaj
> 
> Citado.



Puto traidor follavacas que daño haces al real madrid


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Vinicius en 19 partidos con Brasil lleva 1 gol.
> 
> Una Selección que ha tenido tridentes como Rivaldo-Romario-Bebeto, ahora tiene un Vinicius-Richarlison-Raphinha. O se recupera Neymar y vuelve en plan estelar o Brasil no gana este Mundial ni de rebote.



Ronaldinho que se te olvida
quiza el mejor de todos que salió del barsa como todas sus figuras….
como una puta mierda


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Gavi, te prometo que siempre serás titular
> No sé porqué me acuerdo inmediatamente de Urmangarín, dios no lo permita
> 
> 
> ...



Vuelen alto, no sean Gavi ota en el mar


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Madrid (29 Nov 2022)

Contemplais alguna épica de Qatar hoy?.

Tipo 1-1 contra Holanda, que los jeques pongan dinero para comprar a los neerlandeses y no quedar como la peor anfitriona de la Historia?.


----------



## Manero (29 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Seguro que rafinha lleva 1500 goles por lo menos



Alguno más que Vini si que lleva, lo acabo de buscar y Raphinha ha marcado 5 goles en 14 partidos con su Selección. Pero que Raphinha es también un jugador demasiado mediocre para ser titular con Brasil.

De los jugadores que hay en la selección de Brasil me gustan más Gabriel Jesús y Anthony y les estan dando pocos minutos, y en cambio están jugando mucho más Richarlison, Raphinha, Vinicius y Rodrygo que me parecen bastante peores que los 2 que he citado. Tite sabrá lo que hace aunque si sigue así no veo a Brasil ganando el campeonato.


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Alguno más que Vini si que lleva, lo acabo de buscar y Raphinha ha marcado 5 goles en 14 partidos con su Selección. Pero que Raphinha es también un jugador demasiado mediocre para ser titular con Brasil.
> 
> De los jugadores que hay en la selección de Brasil me gustan más Gabriel Jesús y Anthony y les estan dando pocos minutos, y en cambio están jugando mucho más Richarlison, Raphinha, Vinicius y Rodrygo que me parecen bastante peores que los 2 que he citado. Tite sabrá lo que hace aunque si sigue así no veo a Brasil ganando el campeonato.



Desde luego si Brasil tiene un crack o jugador diferencial este se llama Casemiro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Que opinión os merecen los siguientes asuntos:


El papel de Bélgica.

Las selecciones mamadous.

Ferran torres.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que opinión os merecen los siguientes asuntos:
> 
> 
> El papel de Bélgica.
> ...



El papel de Bélgica. *negros y moros*

Las selecciones mamadous. * negros*

Ferran torres. * gitano*


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que opinión os merecen los siguientes asuntos:
> 
> 
> El papel de Bélgica.
> ...



Bélgica acabada
de bruyn debería hacerse español, hazard no comment, Roberto finiquito este mes.
mammadus alguna se mete en cuartos como mínimo, seguro.
ferran espero que no juegue contra Japón, ansu es muchísimo mejor y si me apuras sarabia también


----------



## The Replicant (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ferran torres.



Ferran Torres Balon de Oro, en disputa con Eric Garcia

taluecs


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El papel de Bélgica. *negros y moros*
> 
> Las selecciones mamadous. * negros*
> 
> Ferran torres. * gitano*



El Real Madrid. *negros y moros*

El Real Madrid.*negros*

El merengón fanático descerebrado medio. *gitano*


----------



## Leer (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que opinión os merecen los siguientes asuntos:
> 
> 
> El papel de Bélgica.
> ...



Buenos jugadores pero equipo débil.

Nivel medio. Compiten. La mejor que creo que es Senegal espero que pase hoy aunque no es fácil.

Nivel regulero, lo esperado.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

*Deschamps zanja el caso Benzema*

El técnico zanjó, si es que existía, el debate sobre una posible vuelta de Benzema, alegando que “no se ocupa de cosas que no tengan que ver con el día a día de la selección francesa”,


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que opinión os merecen los siguientes asuntos:
> 
> 
> El papel de Bélgica. SÍ
> ...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El Real Madrid. *negros y moros*
> 
> El Real Madrid.*negros*
> 
> El merengón fanático descerebrado medio. *gitano*




que ganas de que os toque brasil en cuartos. Las risas que me voy a pegar viendo como vini os folla


----------



## cebollo (29 Nov 2022)

Ferran Torres no juega mal y hace goles. Lo que no tiene es regate.


----------



## Snowball (29 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El papel de Bélgica. *negros y moros*
> 
> Las selecciones mamadous. * negros*
> 
> Ferran torres. * gitano*



Ponte a TRABAJAR y deja de llamar gitanos a la gente... 

Tantos owneds te has comido.como nicks llevas cambiados


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Ha comprado Al Khelaifi el Marca?. Menudas campañas de imagen le hacen.



Justo pense lo mismo jajajaja


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ponte a TRABAJAR y deja de llamar gitanos a la gente...
> 
> Tantos owneds te has comido.como nicks llevas cambiados


----------



## The Replicant (29 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Ferran Torres no juega mal y hace goles. Lo que no tiene es regate.



Yago Aspas le da mil vueltas, pero claro, no se folla a la nieta de Amunike


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Justo pense lo mismo jajajaja



Joder los mohameds, han revalorizado la marca del PSG, abren la entidad a recibir inversores, en dos años dejan el PSG y todo vuelve a su cauce.


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder los mohameds, han revalorizado la marca del PSG, abren la entidad a recibir inversores, en dos años dejan el PSG y todo vuelve a su cauce.



Nunca van a dejar el PSG 
paris es de ellos


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que opinión os merecen los siguientes asuntos:
> 
> 
> El papel de Bélgica.* Malo, decepcionante. Son viejos, pero seguian teniendo potencial. Martinez ha acabado ciclo ahi. Borron y cuenta nueva.*
> ...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ponte a TRABAJAR y deja de llamar gitanos a la gente...
> 
> Tantos owneds te has comido.como nicks llevas cambiados




solo he tenido dos nicks en este foro. Nota y éste.


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> solo he tenido dos nicks en este foro. Nota y éste.



El nota era mucho mejor tío 
el petit Quintín ese con la coma arriba no invita a mencionarte


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que opinión os merecen los siguientes asuntos:
> 
> 
> El papel de Bélgica.
> ...



Bélgica: no le gana a Croacia y a casa.

Selecciones mamadous (entiendo que te refieres a las 100% mamadou: Camerún, Ghana y Senegal): no pasa ninguna a octavos. Le echan cojones y tienen fútbol, pero igual que en todos los mundiales son un caos táctico y un coladero atrás.

Ferrán Torres: 15 goles en 33 partidos en la selección, y siendo casi un sub-21. Su rendimiento, igual que el de Morata, es incuestionable.


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Bélgica: no le gana a Croacia y a casa.
> 
> Selecciones mamadous (entiendo que te refieres a las 100% mamadou: Camerún, Ghana y Senegal): no pasa ninguna a octavos. Le echan cojones y tienen fútbol, pero igual que en todos los mundiales son un caos táctico y un coladero atrás.
> 
> Ferrán Torres: 15 goles en 33 partidos en la selección, y siendo casi un sub-21. Su rendimiento, igual que el de Morata, es incuestionable.



Al Ferrán lo he visto un rato, y la impresión que me ha dado es de un Williams, un matao de cara al gol cuando hay una defensa de verdad delante.


----------



## feministaliberal (29 Nov 2022)

El partido de irán contra eeuu va a estar entretenido


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> El partido de irán contra eeuu va a estar entretenido



Ha venido antonio


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

*Memphis, al rescate*

El delantero azulgrana se presenta como la esperanza de Países Bajos para olvidar las malas sensaciones de los encuentros anteriores. Qatar, eliminada, ya solo se juega el orgullo.


----------



## Scout.308 (29 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> que ganas de que os toque brasil en cuartos. Las risas que me voy a pegar viendo como vini os folla



Mandrilerdo antiespañol buscando lefota negra para viciarse, menudo estacazo en el cogote te hace falta


----------



## feministaliberal (29 Nov 2022)

El que metió a inglaterra, gales, irán y eeuu en el mismo grupo es un basado que se la pela, hoy se vienen dos partidos interesantes y no precisamente por el fútbol


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Mandrilerdo antiespañol buscando lefota negra para viciarse, menudo estacazo en el cogote te hace falta


----------



## feministaliberal (29 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> que ganas de que os toque brasil en cuartos. Las risas que me voy a pegar viendo como vini os folla



De madridista a madridista, si eres español y no vas con España lo que eres es bobo


----------



## nazi comunista (29 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> El que metió a inglaterra, gales, irán y eeuu en el mismo grupo es un basado que se la pela, hoy se vienen dos partidos interesantes y no precisamente por el fútbol



Que es esa mierda de basado que decís todos los cuñaos borregada nauseabunda


----------



## Scout.308 (29 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> De madridista a madridista, si eres español y no vas con España lo que eres es bobo



Es un mandrilerdo infame el tontazo hijo de puta este. A su madre la preñó un negro favelero del brasil para mayor orgullo del payaso este


----------



## nazi comunista (29 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> De madridista a madridista, si eres español y no vas con España lo que eres es bobo



Tú no eres madridista ni español tu eres un pancho guarro comunista de mierda


----------



## Snowball (29 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> De madridista a madridista, si eres español y no vas con España lo que eres es bobo



Es un nini bocachancla que no ha salido del terruño

Ni caso


----------



## nazi comunista (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El papel de Bélgica. Acabados. Lo malo es que Courtois también.
> 
> Las selecciones mamadous. Bien. Progresan adecuadamente.
> 
> Ferran torres. Enchufado. Mi primo Lucas juega mejor


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> De madridista a madridista, si eres español y no vas con España lo que eres es bobo





Scout.308 dijo:


> Es un mandrilerdo infame el tontazo hijo de puta este. A su madre la preñó un negro favelero del brasil para mayor orgullo del payaso este


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (29 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ellos tienen negros y España gitanos



Que hable de gitanos un endogámico montañés cántabro que no conoce al borracho de su padre tiene su gracia.

  

Dicen que los montañeses sois más pequeños que un gnomo, es cierto?


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Que hable de gitanos un endogámico montañés cántabro que no conoce al borracho de su padre tiene su gracia.
> 
> 
> 
> Dicen que los montañeses sois más pequeños que un gnomo, es cierto?



No serás tú el calvo ese hijodepvta valenciano gañan cabron con un Nick nuevo verdà?


pvta calva te partan las asauras


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

Me gustaba más los 4 partidos de 11:00 a 20:00


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

*Rodrygo explota con Brasil*

El delantero del Real Madrid pide a gritos ser titular tras ser decisivo en el Brasil-Suiza. Asistió a Casemiro en el único gol de la canarinha.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Nov 2022)

Cristina Ronaldo galástico


----------



## Patatas bravas (29 Nov 2022)

El irán vs estados unidos es de los partidos que más tengo ganas de ver .


----------



## The Replicant (29 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> No serás tú el calvo ese hijodepvta valenciano gañan cabron con un Nick nuevo verdà?
> 
> 
> pvta calva te partan las asauras



Coali?? No, lo mas parecido que ha visto a un balón de futbol es una bola de helado de stracciatella del Carreful

taluecs


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Coali?? No, lo mas parecido que ha visto a un balón de futbol es una bola de helado de stracciatella del Carreful
> 
> taluecs



Este tampoco habla de furbol
solo insulta


----------



## The Replicant (29 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Este tampoco habla de furbol
> solo insulta



coali no se rebajaria a insultar en un hilo de furbol


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Que hable de gitanos un endogámico montañés cántabro que no conoce al borracho de su padre tiene su gracia.
> 
> 
> 
> Dicen que los montañeses sois más pequeños que un gnomo, es cierto?




Jajajajaj


Se ha picado el españordo gitano. Jajajsj


----------



## el ejpertoc (29 Nov 2022)

Qatar, una selección de nacionalizados: 10 de los 26 seleccionados nacieron fuera del país


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

*Xavi Simons: el niño maravilla ya es una realidad mundial*

Xavi Simons se prepara para debutar en un Mundial a sus 19 años. Van Gaal le dijo que podría ser titular ante Qatar. Con 14 años era una estrella de Instagram.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (29 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Jajajajaj
> 
> 
> Se ha picado el españordo gitano. Jajajsj



Castellano y español por supuesto


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Rodrygo explota con Brasil*
> 
> El delantero del Real Madrid pide a gritos ser titular tras ser decisivo en el Brasil-Suiza. Asistió a Casemiro en el único gol de la canarinha.



Ah, que dio una asistencia, yo pensaba que había metido veinte goles.



Patatas bravas dijo:


> El irán vs estados unidos es de los partidos que más tengo ganas de ver .



Oj-Alá gane Irán 20-0


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Varios medios apuntan a que lo de onana fuera de la selección africana estaría relacionado con el vídeo que se ha filtrado....


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

*Senegal, con cambios

La selección africana presenta algunos cambios con respecto al once que salió para disputar todo ante Qatar.*
Entra en el centro del campo Pathe Cissé, y también Pape Gueye, otra de las caras nuevas será Ndiaye.

Los jugadores que salen del once son Napalys Mendy, Diatta y Diedhiou.

Estas variaciones también hacen que Aliou Cissé introduzca posibles variaciones en el sistema de la selección.








*El once de Ecuador*

La *alineación de Ecuador* ya es oficial: *Galíndez; Preciado, Torres, Hincapié, Estupiñán; Gruezo, Caicedo, A. Franco; Plata, Valencia y Estrada.*


----------



## Madrid (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Varios medios apuntan a que lo de onana fuera de la selección africana estaría relacionado con el vídeo que se ha filtrado....



Qué vidrio?

No he visto nada en nuestra mejor sección, Veteranos, moderada por un hombre con un gusto exquisito. @Vlad_Empalador


----------



## Tubiegah (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1276438


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

Félix Sánchez sale sin Muntari arriba

El '9' de Qatar fue el encargado de meter el primer y único gol hasta ahora en la historia de los Mundiales para su país. No obstante, el técnico español sigue sin darle la titularidad dentro de un bloque en el que *repiten diez jugadores*: se mantiene el* 1-5-3-2*, cayéndose de la medular Boudiaf (12) y entrando *Hatem *(6) por él. Barsham (22) estará bajo palos con Ró-Ró (2), Mohammed (17), Khoukhi (16), Abdelkarim (3) y Ahmed (14) por delante. En el medio entra Hatem con Madibo (23) y Al-Haydos (10). En ataque estarán Ali Almoez (19) y Akram Afif (11).







*¡YA TENEMOS ONCE TITULAR DE PAÍSES BAJOS!* Van Gaal apuesta para este partido por: *Noppert Timber, Van Dijk, Aké; De Jong, De Room, Dumfries, Blind; Klaassen, Gakpo y Memphis Depay*.


----------



## Tubiegah (29 Nov 2022)

el cambio de Hatem por Boudiaf va a ser clave


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ¿eres consciente de que como falles te vamos a llamar maldini?



Me da igual. Cuando foreas aquí tienes que estar preparado para todo.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El irán vs estados unidos es de los partidos que más tengo ganas de ver .



El árbitro es Mateu Lahoz


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

*Courtois: "No tiene sentido buscar quién filtró..."*

En una tensa rueda de prensa, los dos capitanes de Bélgica, Courtois y Hazard, salieron al paso de los rumores sobre una pelea y una fuerte


----------



## Patatas bravas (29 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El árbitro es Mateu Lahoz



Se vienen cositas


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (29 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Qué vidrio?
> 
> No he visto nada en nuestra mejor sección, Veteranos, moderada por un hombre con un gusto exquisito. @Vlad_Empalador




ya que me citas, dónde se puede ver el mundial sin darle un duro al hijo de puta de Roures?


----------



## pandiella (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Rodrygo explota con Brasil*
> 
> El delantero del Real Madrid pide a gritos ser titular tras ser decisivo en el Brasil-Suiza. Asistió a Casemiro en el único gol de la canarinha.



la verdad que son unos cansinos. incluso el mundial lo da desde un punto de vista del madrid todo el rato


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Qué vidrio?
> 
> No he visto nada en nuestra mejor sección, Veteranos, moderada por un hombre con un gusto exquisito. @Vlad_Empalador



Joder debes ser el único que no lo ha visto, en el que sale con el otro vestido de Batman y le está dando a la zambomba.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Vamos que empieza!!!! 
Nuestros muchachos ganarán!!!


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos que empieza!!!!
> Nuestros muchachos ganarán!!!



Con quien vamos ? Ecuador, Senegal, Holanda o Qatar ?


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

En mi opinión esto se lo lleva Senegal por simple derroche físico, un Ecuador incipiente se dejará arrastrar por la especulación y porque pasar grupos les da demasiado respeto, solo lo consiguió en Alimaña. Los africanos a bandazos pueden aprovecharlo. El otro partido ni mirarlo, un frontón.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

TVP1 dan el Ecuador va Senegal y TVP 2 el Holanda VS Qatar
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> TVP1 dan el Ecuador va Senegal y TVP 2 el Holanda VS Qatar
> Pozdrawiam.



TPV1 va mas rapido


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

La que falló Senegal! Está jugando mejor en estos primeros minutos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Yo lo visiono por FOX Sports para asegurarme de ver solo el Senegal-Ecuador. Saben cual es su posible audiencia.


----------



## *OBERON* (29 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> TVP1 dan el Ecuador va Senegal y TVP 2 el Holanda VS Qatar
> Pozdrawiam.



Sabes donde ver el Iran - EEUU on line gratis y a pelo? me da morbo el partido...


----------



## Madrid (29 Nov 2022)

Aquí uno viendo el Holanda-Qatar, ojito que los anfitriones han empezado muy bien.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

*OBERON* dijo:


> Sabes donde ver el Iran - EEUU on line gratis y a pelo? me da morbo el partido...



La televisión polaca lo dará almeno.
En otro sitio no sabría decirte lo siento.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Muy fluido el juego en el ECU-SEN ninguno de los dos le pierde la cara al partido.


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> PUTOS NEERLANDESES...
> 
> Llevan 15 min de partido y han tenido 5 OCASIONES DE GOL CLARÍSIMAS A MEDIO METRO DE LA PORTERÍA y se entorpecen entre ellos.



Y a ti qué más te da ¿ no te hace gracia que puedan tropezar ?


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Ecuador con el empate le vale, no? Me da mí que va a especular con eso.Veo a Senegal con más ímpetu pero también porque no le queda más remedio tienen que ganar sí o sí.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Madrid (29 Nov 2022)

Holanda no me parece que tenga buena pinta, veremos si pasa primera...


----------



## Karma police (29 Nov 2022)

a los que preguntan donde ver los partidos en linea

yo uso esta web





__





Jeinz Macias


En Jeinz Macias encontrarás todo sobre el fútbol nacional e internacional, podrás seguir a los partidos de los equipos más importantes del mundo.




qa.jeinzmacias.net





va relativamente bien


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> He apostado 50 euros a que ganaba Países Bajos en un portal de apuestas jajajaja aunque con algunos extras como handicap, menos de 9 corners, gol en la primera parte y tal...
> 
> Espero que o ganen o empaten en la segunda parte.



Sí, imaginaba que iban por ahí los tiros, deberían ganar y fácil.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Holanda es una caricatura de lo que fue por mucho que ganen hoy.No la veo finalista la verdad 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Madrid (29 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Sí, imaginaba que iban por ahí los tiros, deberían ganar y fácil.



Pues nada de eso por ahora, juego muy aturullado. Tienen de mediapunta a Klassen :S , auténtico paquete.


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Los ecuatas echándole cuento pronto, mala decisión.


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Pues nada de eso por ahora, juego muy aturullado. Tienen de mediapunta a Klassen :S , auténtico paquete.



Como no se aclaren en la segunda parte me dirijo a ese partido, sería la risa de la risa un tropezón oranje.


----------



## Xavi Graslei (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Qatar tendrá poder estratégico mientras sus recursos naturales sean duraderos pero cuando empiecen a fallar imagino que quedarán los fondos soberanos, ya que esto es neoliberalismo se aprovechan del sistema.

Gracias por el vidrio.


----------



## Madrid (29 Nov 2022)

Qatar acorralando a Holanda jojojojojo


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Ya está ahí el primero oranje.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Qatar acorralando a Holanda jojojojojo



Poco le duro, gol de Holanda


----------



## Madrid (29 Nov 2022)

Primero de Holanda, buena arrancada de Gakpo. 1-0


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

Gapko otros +10 millones...


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Que marca viste a la selección ecuatoriana? No es Adidas no es Nike ni Puma.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Se ha equilibrado bastante el ECU-SEN sin opciones claras por ambos bandos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Holanda es una caricatura de lo que fue por mucho que ganen hoy.No la veo finalista la verdad
> Pozdrawiam.



El equipo es bastante mediocre. No hay estrellas de verdad. Bastante está haciendo Fan Gal. Cuando se vaya Holando volverá a caer.


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

La cabeza esa de león que había en la grada de Senegal.... Es de verdad?


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Me gustan las camisas Puma creo que no son tan feas en temas de selecciones en Qatar.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Madrid (29 Nov 2022)

Kamaradens qué pasará por la mente de todos esos hijos de Mahoma viendo a las holandesas rubias ?


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Que marca viste a la selección ecuatoriana? No es Adidas no es Nike ni Puma.
> Pozdrawiam



Marathon


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Kamaradens qué pasará por la mente de todos esos hijos de Mahoma viendo a las holandesas rubias ?



Eso es lo que me preguntaba yo con el de la chilaba que la tiene al lado en el radiocontrol que hay a pie de césped, entrada de vestuarios.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Con quien vamos ? Ecuador, Senegal, Holanda o Qatar ?



Senegal y catar por supuesto!!!!


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Me da a mí que Ecuador va a vivir de las rentas por así hablar con el empate a medida que vaya transcurriendo el partido y el marcador no se mueva.Mucho cuidado con esa actitud porque le podría salir el tiro por la culata.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Penalti a favor de Senegal.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Madrid (29 Nov 2022)

Está jugando Holanda muy muy mal, no descarto el empate de Qatar.


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Pues penalty para los africanos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

Qué inocente Ecuador


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

*Brasil anuncia un tercer lesionado.*

A las bajas confirmadas de Neymar y Danilo se une *Alex Sandro. *El defensor brasileño ayer sintió dolores en la pierna izquierda y esta mañana se le ha efectuado una resonancia magnética que evidenció una lesión muscular en la pierna izquierda. Por lo tanto, no llegará al encuentro de la última jornada de la fase de liguilla contra Camerún (viernes) y continuará en tratamiento médico para intentar recuperarse lo antes posible.

*Danilo y Neymar,* por su parte, siguen el proceso de recuperación de sus respectivas lesiones. Además, el del PSG tuvo fiebre aunque ya está recuperado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Síii joder síii!!! 
Penalti a favor de nuestros leones indomables!!!


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Gollll
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Joder que bien ha tirado el penalti, lo digo sin trolleo


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Lo venía diciendo Senegal le sirve el ganar sí o sí y a Ecuador la veía muy tranquila.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DEL SENEGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL !!!


----------



## Scout.308 (29 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Kamaradens qué pasará por la mente de todos esos hijos de Mahoma viendo a las holandesas rubias ?



Estarán la mitad de los follacabras esos hartos de follar con rubias. Los burdeles de la región están petados de rusas bocaváter.
Edit: la madre de @Seronoser es una de ellas.


----------



## Hamtel (29 Nov 2022)

Estaba jugando mejor Senegral. Resultado justo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Aquí en las ramblas lo están celebrando que no veas


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

No se puede salir a especular señores porque luego pasa lo que pasa.Ahora toca a Senegal no especular y a Ecuador a salir a empatar o ganar.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Había entrado Hincapié demasiado mal al corte, el empujón ha sido claro.


----------



## FROM HELL (29 Nov 2022)

El penalty es ridiculo

Si llega a ser colombia le hacen la corbata al regresar, como al pobre Escobar.


----------



## Hamtel (29 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Había entrado Hincapié demasiado mal al corte, el empujón ha sido claro.



Se ha pasado del ciclismo al fútbol y aún le dura el dopaje


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Y a todo esto descanso para la oranje que solo gana de uno.


----------



## Madrid (29 Nov 2022)

Me alegro por los Mamadouh's mañana día festivo en Lavapiés.


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Se ha pasado del ciclismo al fútbol y aún le dura el dopaje



jajaja cierto no le recordaba, este iba con Armstrong creo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Joder desde el partido de España-Alemania ha huido la mitad de la gente del hilo


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

Pues sorpresa con Senegal segundo


----------



## Hamtel (29 Nov 2022)

El USA-Irán es el plato fuerte. Con Mateu como trencilla va a ser divertido


----------



## Hamtel (29 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> jajaja cierto no le recordaba, este iba con Armstrong creo.



Y Contador


----------



## Madrid (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues sorpresa con Senegal segundo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276537



Espérate no acabe primera, Holanda muy floja, ganando por inercia, los follacabras llegan al área hereje.


----------



## Hamtel (29 Nov 2022)

Ver el fútbol en la Fox es la autentica salud, jajaja.


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> El USA-Irán es el plato fuerte. Con Mateu como trencilla va a ser divertido



Con Mateu como colegiado en dos días tenemos a Biden pidiendo la guerra santa y no al revés.


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Espérate no acabe primera, Holanda muy floja, ganando por inercia, los follacabras llegan al área hereje.



Sí, me generaban dudas en octavos, ahora más por lo que contáis.


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Si pasa Senegal no les veo con posibilidades frente a la Pérfida Albion, francamente.


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Varios medios apuntan a que lo de onana fuera de la selección africana estaría relacionado con el vídeo que se ha filtrado....



Que video se ha filtrado?


----------



## Madrid (29 Nov 2022)

2-0 para Holanda, vaya error de la defensa qatarí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Que video se ha filtrado?



El de onana con el otro vestido de Batman.


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Se anima el partido:


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Que video se ha filtrado?



Un vídeo onanista.


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Nov 2022)

Los panchos demigrantes en este mundial


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Los ecuatas con una posesión insulsa.


----------



## cebollo (29 Nov 2022)

Si a Mateu Lahoz le han dado el Iran - USA es que le consideran buen árbitro y confían en él. Es un partido muy delicado, no se lo puedes dar a uno de Nepal con amigos en el comité.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Gol Ecuador
Pozdrawiam


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

EMPATEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!


----------



## VandeBel (29 Nov 2022)

Y Ecuador sin hacer nada, empata.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Senegal a remar de nuevo!!
Duro palo para ellos 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Gol

Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Senegal
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Es que Senegal lo está mereciendo
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Nov 2022)

*GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL*


----------



## Madrid (29 Nov 2022)

Ya puede espabilar Holanda, como caiga contra una Francia, España o Portugal se va a llevar un buen hostión.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Es que los senegaleses no han estado especulando es más se les ve que quieren ganar el partido y de momento tienen premio justo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Madrid (29 Nov 2022)

Yo prefiero que ganen los Mamadouh's a la panchitada .


----------



## VandeBel (29 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Senegal a remar de nuevo!!
> Duro palo para ellos
> Pozdrawiam.



Han tenido que remar poco, jaja. Un par de paladas y por delante de nuevo.


----------



## Madrid (29 Nov 2022)

Ha habido algún conato de pelea entre nuestros muchachos ?. 

Seguramente añadan 14 minutos con 88 segundos y eso puede traducirse en un auténtica batalla.

Huelga decir que cuando Benalcazar conquista Quito en su hueste van dos Mamadouh's .


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Con tres minutos que llevo de retraso la señal no puedo comentar.

A todo esto qué singularidades, prácticamente toda la grada equata es blanca y abajo todos negros menos un cobriso.


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Con tres minutos que llevo de retraso la señal no puedo comentar.



Pues no, eran cinco minutos, me he pasado a los pozdrawiam, solo un minuto.


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Ataca Ecuador pero les sigue faltando mordiente, como en todo el partido.


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Huelga decir que cuando Benalcazar conquista Quito en su hueste van dos Mamadouh's .



¿No te gusta la numismática? Conservan mucho valor histórico, antes de que hubiese bustos de los reyes, ésta era nuestra "cara" en las monedas:


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

6 minutos de descuento.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Muy raquítico me parece ese 2-0 de la oranje.


----------



## Madrid (29 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> ¿No te gusta la numismática? Conservan mucho valor histórico, antes de que hubiese bustos de los reyes, ésta era nuestra "cara" en las monedas:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276563



Sí pero no colecciono, en Filipinas estaban bien cotizadas las peso hispano-filipino, al quedar muy pocas, se pagaban cantidades muy altas.


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Hale Qatar, nos vemos en el Mundial del 2050 y tengo mis dudas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

Muy mal planteado el partido por Ecuador


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

Al final a Qagar le han hecho falta los tres partidos para que le metan tantos goles como España a Tosta Rica


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Hale Qatar, nos vemos en el Mundial del 2050 y tengo mis dudas.



Con lo de las 9 plazas asiáticas igual tiene opciones para 2026.


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Sí pero no colecciono, en Filipinas estaban bien cotizadas las peso hispano-filipino, al quedar muy pocas, se pagaban cantidades muy altas.



No tengo referencias de esa región y mira que lo he mirado todo del país. Deben de ser macuquinas perfiladas a martillo, no imagino una ceca decente por esos pagos, quizás en el XIX.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Al final a Qagar le han hecho falta los tres partidos para que le metan tantos goles como España a Tosta Rica



1 gol a favor y 0 pts en 3 partidos, es difícil pensar que un organizador va a hacerlo peor a medio plazo.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Final! 
1-2 para Senegal
Pozdrawiam


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Adiós equatas, la especulación nunca fue buena.


----------



## Hamtel (29 Nov 2022)

Merecida victoria de Senegral


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Nov 2022)

Primeros panchos a tomar por culo

ME NUTRE


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

La era Mamadú ha comenzado, ahora sí que sí 

Primer equipo letrinoamericano eliminado


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Estados Unidos vs Irán ....esperemos que los yankees ganen y pasen junto a los ingleses.
A Irán pues como a Rusia ni agua!! Jejeje!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## FROM HELL (29 Nov 2022)

Al final la conmebol es brasil y nueve mas. 

En vez de un mundial de tropecientos paises de mierda, lo que habria que hacer es un pre-mundial en donde los uefas del 14 al 20 jugaran con conmeboles, concacafes, australias y demas morrallas.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2022)

Eo eo eo.

Esto es un pecheo.

Y ahora en un rato morbo máximo.


----------



## Madrid (29 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> No tengo referencias de esa región y mira que lo he mirado todo del país. Deben de ser macuquinas perfiladas a martillo, no imagino una ceca decente por esos pagos, quizás en el XIX.



En Manila hay un anticuario bien pintoresco, cerca de la plaza donde tienen el Lapu Lapu gigante, donde cruzando , entras ya en el puerto y se ven los barcos, perdona todo esto pero no recuerdo ahora el nombre de la plaza, donde el tipo ese vendía monedas con certificado de autenticidad, a 800e mínimo, no me la jugaría sin ser un experto. Ya sabes que son unos artistas para plagios.


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Nov 2022)

Lo estoy viendo en la TV de Ecuador  

Según ellos los que mejor jugaron de todo el grupo, y que están siendo ovacionados por el resto de aficionados de todos los países.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Primeros panchos a tomar por culo
> 
> ME NUTRE




con ecuador no me alegra

con argentina haré fiesta si les dan la patada


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (29 Nov 2022)

Pues nada, Ecuador y Qatar eliminadas. Países Bajos y Senegal a octavos


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2022)

Las africanas empezaron mal, y es probable que se cuelen 3 en Octavos. Y sudamericanas alomejor solo 1, pero "es una confederación fuerte y tienen pocas plazas".


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> con ecuador no me alegra
> 
> con argentina haré fiesta si les dan la patada



Hoy en los Burriking de España habrán muchas lágrimas,

no vayáis que no os pondrán ni ketchup ni mayonesa.


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> En Manila hay un anticuario bien pintoresco.



Había bastantes en mi época dorada en la ciudad, sobre todo en mobiliario, ni qué decir que la carcoma presente, aunque también había de ébano, durísimo de taladrar. Pero lo que te digo, hasta yo me sorprendo de no haber indagado las monedas, me apetece darle un garbeo estos días. 

En cuanto a falsificaciones no considero su nivel alto, solo para cuestiones modernas, como por ejemplo las tarjetas de crédito, ahí sí que me he llevado algún guantazo.


----------



## Bimbo (29 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Al final la conmebol es brasil y nueve mas.
> 
> En vez de un mundial de tropecientos paises de mierda, lo que habria que hacer es un pre-mundial en donde los uefas del 14 al 20 jugaran con conmeboles, concacafes, australias y demas morrallas.



Menudo gilipollez. La clave de un mundial es que sea eso un mundial no solo equipos de un continente. Para eso esta la eurocopa. Y por eso la eurocopa es 8 veces mas mierda que un mundial. Por no hablar de que en europa van morrallas como Gales que son una puta basura


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Joder la que se está montando con el vídeo de onana y el otro disfrazado, y en la TV no dicen nada.


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Lo estoy viendo en la TV de Ecuador
> 
> Según ellos los que mejor jugaron de todo el grupo, y que están siendo ovacionados por el resto de aficionados de todos los países.



Se les ha contagiado el argentinismo.


----------



## FROM HELL (29 Nov 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Menudo gilipollez. La clave de un mundial es que sea eso un mundial no solo equipos de un continente. Para eso esta la eurocopa. Y por eso la eurocopa es 8 veces mas mierda que un mundial. Por no hablar de que en europa van morrallas como Gales que son una puta basura



La clave de un mundial es que vayan los mejores del mundo. 

La UEFA es la mejor confederacion del mundo por lo tanto lo logico es que vayan todos los buenos + la morralla que se meta contra la morralla del resto del mundo. 

,


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Menudo gilipollez. La clave de un mundial es que sea eso un mundial no solo equipos de un continente. Para eso esta la eurocopa. Y por eso la eurocopa es 8 veces mas mierda que un mundial. Por no hablar de que en europa van morrallas como Gales que son una puta basura



Si, pero equilibrado. El de 48 va a ser un despropósito metiendo 5 asiáticas más, que ya estamos viendo el nivel.

África si que merece algún cupo más. Y que Sudamérica vaya a tener 7 equipos es un poco de risa.

Y Europa, recordemos que se han quedado fuera equipos como Italia o Suecia.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (29 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Lo estoy viendo en la TV de Ecuador
> 
> Según ellos los que mejor jugaron de todo el grupo, y que están siendo ovacionados por el resto de aficionados de todos los países.



El que no se consuela es porque no quiere!


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Se les ha contagiado el argentinismo.



La prensa de Costa Rica ya es delirante,

se creían realmente que son élite, que iban a eliminar a España y Alemania,

por la chorra que tuvieron en el 2014.

Mientras tanto en España, los periodistas deseando que pierda la selección.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Si, así es, está en la red...


----------



## Hamtel (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder la que se está montando con el vídeo de onana y el otro disfrazado, y en la TV no dicen nada.



Pero poned el video


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> La prensa de Costa Rica ya es delirante,
> 
> se creían realmente que son élite, que iban a eliminar a España y Alemania,
> 
> ...



Quiero ver las retransmisiones esas que ves tú  dame info


----------



## FROM HELL (29 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si, pero equilibrado. El de 48 va a ser un despropósito metiendo 5 asiáticas más, que ya estamos viendo el nivel.
> 
> África si que merece algún cupo más. Y que Sudamérica vaya a tener 7 equipos es un poco de risa.
> 
> Y Europa, recordemos que se han quedado fuera equipos como Italia o Suecia.



Holanda ha ganado su grupo ANDANDO. 

Y si, ya sabemos que el nivel de holanda actualmente no es nada del otro mundo, pero gana su grupo ANDANDO. Una jugada contra senegal, tocarse los huevos contra ecuador y un entrenamiento con publico contra Qatar. 

Y ahora vamos a meter a otros 16 paises. Putos progremitas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Pero poned el video



Te la juegas poniendo el vídeo del otro recibiendo sabes, yo no lo pongo


----------



## Hamtel (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te la juegas poniendo el vídeo del otro recibiendo sabes, yo no lo pongo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Buscas "Onana anb Batman" esta en la famosa web de la equis....


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> La prensa de Costa Rica ya es delirante,
> 
> se creían realmente que son élite, que iban a eliminar a España y Alemania,
> 
> ...



En general los letrinoamericanos, menos las presionadas Argentina y Brasil, piensan de esa manera. Somos los mejores antes y después del torneo, si vamos fuera ha sido por casualidad, error arbitral o lo que marque la actualidad. Nosotros también eramos así en pasadas décadas.


----------



## condimento (29 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Holanda ha ganado su grupo ANDANDO.



Das en el clavo, no es nada raro que haya selecciones poderosas dando una impresión negativa cuando no están demasiado obligadas y cambiando el chip cuando el torneo empieza en el KO.


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si, pero equilibrado. El de 48 va a ser un despropósito metiendo 5 asiáticas más, que ya estamos viendo el nivel.
> 
> África si que merece algún cupo más. Y que Sudamérica vaya a tener 7 equipos es un poco de risa.
> 
> Y Europa, recordemos que se han quedado fuera equipos como Italia o Suecia.



Deberían juntar Conmebol y Concacaf,

y por grupos, al estilo Europa,

a Concacaf le van a dar +3 cupos,

Irán mierdas como Panamá, Jamaica o El Salvador.


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quiero ver las retransmisiones esas que ves tú  dame info



En jeinzmacias.net hay tres ventanas, una de ellas era de TV Ecuador,
la otra parecen argentinos.

Siempre hay tres opciones.

* Lo de Tosta Rica lo vi en Youtube.






Ecuador vs Senegal EN VIVO ONLINE


En Jeinz Macias encontrarás todo sobre el fútbol nacional e internacional, podrás seguir a los partidos de los equipos más importantes del mundo.




qa.jeinzmacias.net


----------



## FROM HELL (29 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Deberían juntar Conmebol y Concacaf,
> 
> y por grupos, al estilo Europa,
> 
> ...



España, Burkina fasso, Haiti

Otawa 2026 

Brutal. Y de ahi a treintaydosavos de final contra Uzbekistan.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Deberían juntar Conmebol y Concacaf,
> 
> y por grupos, al estilo Europa,
> 
> ...



El mundial de 48 va a ser la polla.


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Nov 2022)

Pues mucho cuidado con Tosta rica.

Todo es posible en el fútbol de hoy en día. 
Alemania da la mugre y el otro día le perdonamos bastante hasta que sacamos al predator de Bilbao y a Koke.
A partir de ahí empezaron a perder el partido.


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El mundial de 48 va a ser la polla.



Me gusta ese mundial. De eso se trata, de que jueguen más equipos para darle vidilla y representen el mundo.


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> España, Burkina fasso, Haiti
> 
> Otawa 2026
> 
> Brutal. Y de ahi a treintaydosavos de final contra Uzbekistan.





Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El mundial de 48 va a ser la polla.



Literalmente,
Panamá, Jamaica y El Salvador son las tres que quedaron por detrás de Tosta Rica,

más las tropecientas de Asia...

goleadas estilo el 7-0 en cada grupo,

terminará siendo pichichi del mundial Rafa Mir


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Literalmente,
> Panamá, Jamaica y El Salvador son las tres que quedaron por detrás de Tosta Rica,
> 
> más las tropecientas de Asia...
> ...



O no, quién sabe. En ese mundial podrían estar selecciones que fueron eliminadas pero que en las eliminatorias pueden dar la sorpresa.

Tampoco es plan de que vaya Papúa Guinea o Gibraltar o San Marino.


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pues mucho cuidado con Tosta rica.
> 
> Todo es posible en el fútbol de hoy en día.
> Alemania da la mugre y el otro día le perdonamos bastante hasta que sacamos al predator de Bilbao y a Koke.
> A partir de ahí empezaron a perder el partido.



El empate fue un mal resultado. Con el 1-0 lo deberían haber cerrado tocando/sobando la bola.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En jeinzmacias.net hay tres ventanas, una de ellas era de TV Ecuador,
> la otra parecen argentinos.
> 
> Siempre hay tres opciones.
> ...



Pero eso es seguro o me van a robar


----------



## Snowball (29 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> O no, quién sabe. En ese mundial podrían estar selecciones que fueron eliminadas pero que en las eliminatorias pueden dar la sorpresa.
> 
> *Tampoco es plan de que vaya Papúa Guinea o Gibraltar o San Marino.*



Hombre faltando Italia ....


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Literalmente,
> Panamá, Jamaica y El Salvador son las tres que quedaron por detrás de Tosta Rica,
> 
> más las tropecientas de Asia...
> ...



Yo no soy pesimista. A mí me gusta ese nuevo modelo de mundial.


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> O no, quién sabe. En ese mundial podrían estar selecciones que fueron eliminadas pero que en las eliminatorias pueden dar la sorpresa.
> 
> Tampoco es plan de que vaya Papúa Guinea o Gibraltar o San Marino.



Las sorpresas las dan selecciones que realmente tienen nivel,

Japón es buena selección,
Marruecos igual,
Senegal equipazo,

Arabia Saudí si fue un sorpresón,

esas selecciones menores en el 2026 darán muchas goleadas,
el trofeo pichichi no tendrá mucha validez.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo no soy pesimista. A mí me gusta ese nuevo modelo de mundial.



Joder no es aburrido el actual verás tú un tosta rica -islas feroe


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Hombre faltando Italia ....



Pues a lo mejor en un mundial con más equipos podría haber estado.

Pero vamos que sino está, es por méritos propios.


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder no es aburrido el actual verás tú un tosta rica -islas feroe



Bueno, un Islas Feroe no irá,

pero si podría ir una Hungría o Noruega,

me hubiera gustado ver al ciborg Haaland en este mundial.


----------



## Snowball (29 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo no soy pesimista. A mí me gusta ese nuevo modelo de mundial.



Pues si. Más fácil que toquen equipos morralla en la primera fase


----------



## Vikingo2016 (29 Nov 2022)

Soy el único madridista que piensa que Vinicius es una mierda de jugador? Que está sobrevalorado por la prensa?


----------



## Vikingo2016 (29 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Bueno, un Islas Feroe no irá,
> 
> pero si podría ir una Hungría o Noruega,
> 
> me hubiera gustado ver al ciborg Haaland en este mundial.



No te preocupes, el próximo mundial Noruega lo juega seguro. Ya se encargara la UEFA y la FIFA de clasificarlo como sea. 

Le pondrán un grupo fácil, Chipre, Malta,islas Feroe....etc 

Al igual que hicieron con Costa de Marfil con Drogba o con Argentina y Messi.


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Nov 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Soy el único madridista que piensa que Vinicius es una mierda de jugador? Que está sobrevalorado por la prensa?



Tanto como una mierda pues no. Un robinho más centrado pues si

Es brasileño, hasta que se le acabe el fuelle y le dé por las garotas y la fiesta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pues a lo mejor en un mundial con más equipos podría haber estado.
> 
> Pero vamos que sino está, es por méritos propios.



Italia es mejor que todas las asiáticas, africanas y el 99% de americanas.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (29 Nov 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Menudo gilipollez. La clave de un mundial es que sea eso un mundial no solo equipos de un continente. Para eso esta la eurocopa. Y por eso la eurocopa es 8 veces mas mierda que un mundial. Por no hablar de que en europa van morrallas como Gales que son una puta basura




Sí, todas las confederaciones deben estar representadas, pero es que hay algunas que están sobrerrepresentadas. La CONCACAF tiene un cupo de 3-4 equipos cuando 3 de ellos siempre son los mismos (México, USA, Costa Rica) porque el nivel de la confederación es menos que ínfimo. Idem en Asia, que tiene 4-5 (esta vez 5-6 por ser Qatar anfitrión) y siempre son las mismas (Japón, Corea del Sur, Australia, Irán, Arabia Saudí) porque el resto es cómico. Tampoco es verdad lo de la "solidaridad" y que todas las confederaciones estén representadas, porque Oceanía no tiene plaza fija (recordemos que Australia juega en Asia). La CONCACAF y Asia tienen los cupos que tienen para asegurar las audiencias de USA, México, Japón y Corea, contentar a los jeques que ponen los petrodólares, e intentar meter a China como sea (que son tan malos que han tenido que subir el próximo mundial a 48 plazas a ver si así se clasifican).


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Nov 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> No te preocupes, el próximo mundial Noruega lo juega seguro. Ya se encargara la UEFA y la FIFA de clasificarlo como sea.
> 
> Le pondrán un grupo fácil, Chipre, Malta,islas Feroe....etc
> 
> Al igual que hicieron con Costa de Marfil con Drogba o con Argentina y Messi.



En Europa es más complicado, cualquier Rumania, Escocia o Bosnia te la lía.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> No te preocupes, el próximo mundial Noruega lo juega seguro. Ya se encargara la UEFA y la FIFA de clasificarlo como sea.
> 
> Le pondrán un grupo fácil, Chipre, Malta,islas Feroe....etc
> 
> Al igual que hicieron con Costa de Marfil con Drogba o con Argentina y Messi.



No te creas, los grupos los hace la UEFA y tiene en cuenta los resultados de la neishons. El grupo que le puede tocar es parecido al de la eurocopa, con España, por ejemplo. Solo con 16 es difícil que se meta Noruega.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En Europa es más complicado, cualquier Rumania, Escocia o Bosnia te la lía.



A eso me refiero. A los 13 que han ido súmale Italia, Suecia, Hungría, Austria, Ucrania, Rusia,... no es fácil que vayan.


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Italia es mejor que todas las asiáticas, africanas y el 99% de americanas.



Ya pero no está y es por algo. Lo que no se puede pretender es que en un mundial de fútbol vayan solo selecciones europeas.

Es un mundial. Y de todas formas creo que Italia desde el 2006, las veces que se ha clasificado a un mundial no ha pasado de primera fase.

Y en un mundial cualquier equipo hoy en día te la puede liar sobretodo a partido único.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ya pero no está y es por algo. Lo que no se puede pretender es que en un mundial de fútbol vayan solo selecciones europeas.
> 
> Es un mundial. Y de todas formas creo que Italia desde el 2006, las veces que se ha clasificado a un mundial no ha pasado de primera fase.



No, pero tampoco que vayan 7 de las 10 sudamericanas. Yo apostaría más por el formato de los jjoo para el baloncesto donde la fase de clasificación son grupos mixtos. Eso SÍ sería justo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

El mundial de las jacas:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (29 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A eso me refiero. A los 13 que han ido súmale Italia, Suecia, Hungría, Austria, Ucrania, Rusia,... no es fácil que vayan.



Hasta 20 cupos podría tener Europa y no bajaría el nivel.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

No pasará pero ojalá caigan los piratas


----------



## Bimbo (29 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> La clave de un mundial es que vayan los mejores del mundo.
> 
> La UEFA es la mejor confederacion del mundo por lo tanto lo logico es que vayan todos los buenos + la morralla que se meta contra la morralla del resto del mundo.
> 
> ,



No te equivocas. La clave de un mundial.es que vayan selecciones de todo el mundo, como su nombre indica. Si solo fueran selecciones de un continente solo lo verian en ese continente y tendria muchisima menos importancia. Pasa en todos los deportes en los mundiales van selecciones de todo el mundo.
Italia no va porque fue eliminada ppr la superpotencia mundial Macedonia.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder no es aburrido el actual verás tú un tosta rica -islas feroe



Habra dieciseisavos.

Un Brasil vs Hondyras en grupo es aburrido, pero en dieciseisavos sin prorroga no lo es.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Nov 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Soy el único madridista que piensa que Vinicius es una mierda de jugador? Que está sobrevalorado por la prensa?



si


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Esta mujer siempre me ha parecido una choni muy cerda, siempre con el bronceador y con el pelo guarro

Ni con un palo oiga.


----------



## FROM HELL (29 Nov 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> No te equivocas. La clave de un mundial.es que vayan selecciones de todo el mundo, como su nombre indica. Si solo fueran selecciones de un continente solo lo verian en ese continente y tendria muchisima menos importancia. Pasa en todos los deportes en los mundiales van selecciones de todo el mundo.
> Italia no va porque fue eliminada ppr la superpotencia mundial Macedonia.



No, te equivocas tu. Un mundial no quiere decir que tengan que ir muchas selecciones de todas las regiones geograficas, sino selecciones de todas las asociaciones adscritas a la FIFA.

Si la asociacion oceanica solo lleva 1 representante y la asociacion europea lleva 22, seguira siendo un mundial.

Cuando en el mundial de 1930 solo participaron selecciones europeas y americanas, se llamo igualmente mundial.

Cuando en el mundial 2026 participe hasta las islas salomon, se llamara igualmente mundial.

No es la diversidad geografica sino la calidad de las participantes. De ahi que el sistema de clasificacion actual sea mierda y un mundial de 48 sea una jodida ridiculez.


----------



## Bimbo (29 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> No, te equivocas tu. Un mundial no quiere decir que tengan que ir muchas selecciones de todas las regiones geograficas, sino selecciones de todas las asociaciones adscritas a la FIFA.
> 
> Si la asociacion oceanica solo lleva 1 representante y la asociacion europea lleva 22, seguira siendo un mundial.
> 
> ...



Y dale. 
Que si vale que deberian quitar todas las selecciones del resto del mundo menos brasil para meter a macedonia, escocia, italia, eslovenia y grecia. Y asi estas mas contento. Venga muy bien.


----------



## Hamtel (29 Nov 2022)

Gales 1- Piratas 0
Irán 1 - USA 1


----------



## cebollo (29 Nov 2022)

¿No sería más fácil invitar a Brasil a las eurocopas y suprimir los Mundiales?

Pienso lo mismo sobre la Superliga y la Champions. Lo único que hay que hacer es invitar al Real Madrid y al Bayern a la Premier.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

*Koulibaly impone su ley*

El central del Chelsea le da el pase a octavos al campeón de África tras firmar el gol del triunfo ante Ecuador y liderar la resistencia en los últimos minutos.


----------



## FROM HELL (29 Nov 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Y dale.
> Que si vale que deberian quitar todas las selecciones del resto del mundo menos brasil para meter a macedonia, escocia, italia, eslovenia y grecia. Y asi estas mas contento. Venga muy bien.



El mensaje original que has citado, hablaba de un PRE-MUNDIAL.

Algo que tiene que ver con el merito y capacidad. Si uruguay es mejor que macedonia que lo demuestre. Si china es mejor que italia que lo demuestre. 

Tu lo que quieres es que vayan selecciones de mierda porque te hace gracia ver partidos de mierda con muchos negritos, aborigenes y panchitos tiraflechas. Yo lo que quiero es que el mundial vuelva a ser algo decente de 24 selecciones, clasificacion directa minima en tu asociacion y playoff para demostrar si tienes nivel o si te has metido por cupo de mierda. 

No quiero meter a mas europeas. En realidad quiero reducir de 13 a 10 los puestos directos de UEFA y enviar a las otras 10 uefas no clasificadas directas a un playoff contra el resto del mundo. ¿lo pillas ya?


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

¡Tenemos once de Gales!

Gales sale de inicio con *Ward; Davies, Rodon, Mepham, Williams; Ampadu, Ramsey, Allen; James, Bale y Moore.*

A priori hay cambio de sistema, a defensa de cuatro, con un 4-3-3. Salen Roberts y Wilson y entran Allen y Daniel James. Aunque James podría ejercer de carrilero por la derecha, manteniendo esa defensa de tres y luego una línea de cinco.









¡Once confirmado de Inglaterra!

Southgate apuesta por *Pickford; Walker, Maguire, Stones, Shaw; Rice, Henderson, Bellingham; Foden, Rashford y Kane.

Cuatro novedades* de Inglaterra. En la defensa entra *Walker *por Trippier. En el medio entra *Henderson*, cambiando el sistema a 4-3-3, saliendo Mount. Y arriba *Foden y Rashford* entran por Saka y Sterling junto a Kane.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Go USA! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

En Irán jugarán de inicio: *Beiranvand; Rezaeian, Hosseini, Pouraliganji, Mohammadi; Nourollahi, Ezatolahi, Haji Safi; Gholizadeh, Azmoun y Taremi*. 

Ya tenemos once de Estados Unidos. Los estadounidenses jugarán con un once formado por: *Turner; Dest, Carter Vickers, Tiem Ream, Robinson; Tyler Adams, McKennie, Musah; Weah, Josh Sargent y Pulisic.*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Nov 2022)

el 8 negro de EEUU


----------



## Hamtel (29 Nov 2022)

USA, USA


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

Vamos Taremi!!!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 11,2 millones y 60'7% de share.
> 
> "Es que el furgol no interesa"  . Emisión más vista del año superando a las votaciones de Eurovisión (7'94 millones)



Los borregos se tragan el pienso que les echan para que estén calmados.


----------



## FROM HELL (29 Nov 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Soy el único madridista que piensa que Vinicius es una mierda de jugador? Que está sobrevalorado por la prensa?



Los que ahora aplauden a Vinicius son los que silbaban a Benzema hace unos años.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

Mateu dando la nota para variar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

Bueno, vamos con Gales y que gane uno de los otros.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Nov 2022)

sonando el himno de EEUU y los jugadores (ademas de mucha gente) con la mano en el corazon

sonando el himno de España y gerardo pique poniendo el dedo del que te jodan bien extendido, y luego aun con mas jeta diciendo que estaba solo moviendo las articulaciones de los dedos

el charnego hernandez al mismo tiempo conteniendo su asco contra España


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

*Los aficionados estallarán de la emoción con este partidazo*


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mateu dando la nota para variar



Liada Lahoz


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Que partido jejeje! Uno de los países del eje del mal contra los Estados Unidos de Norteamérica! Se palpa en las gradas la euforia! Vamos USA! 
Pozdrawiam


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

*Cristiano seriamente pensando en una permanente*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Vamos dios bale!!!!!!!


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Estáis al corriente de la que se está formando entre deportistas argentinos y Canelo en twitter. Respuestas cruzadas y demás?


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

No sé qué partido ver.


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Y lo de Qatar este mundial bochornoso, por no decir algo peor.

Recordemos la selección de Qatar en 2019, que fueron campeones de la Copa de Asia


----------



## FROM HELL (29 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No sé qué partido ver.



Han salido como motos tanto US como Iran.

Yo me quedo en este, salvo que marque gales


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Estáis al corriente de la que se está formando entre deportistas argentinos y Canelo en twitter. Respuestas cruzadas y demás?



Esta la cosa calentita  

*Resumen de la victoria de Argentina sobre México*


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

¿Qué dijo Álvaro Benito sobre Rodrigo en el partido de España?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> El mensaje original que has citado, hablaba de un PRE-MUNDIAL.
> 
> Algo que tiene que ver con el merito y capacidad. Si uruguay es mejor que macedonia que lo demuestre. Si china es mejor que italia que lo demuestre.
> 
> ...



En la practica el Mundial empieza con la fase de clasificacion, donde ya hay una montaña de partidos "de mierda".

Si Macedonia o Italia son mejores que Uruguay o China lo que tienen que hacer es clasificarse para la fase final, donde podran jugar contra ellos o contra los equipos que las han eliminado.

En cualquier caso no creo que hoy en dia haya muchas posibilidades de ver futbol "decente", porque hasta Brasil juega a verlas venir. De hecho al unico equipo que hasta ahora he visto jugar decididamente al ataque, es a España.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Como se nota que Nike se esmeró a base de bien con el diseño de la camiseta de Estados Unidos jejeje! La camiseta es una preciosidad!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

Los woke ya tienen su foto. Un fan usa desalojado por llevar un brazalete arcoiris


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Estáis al corriente de la que se está formando entre deportistas argentinos y Canelo en twitter. Respuestas cruzadas y demás?




si : los timadores bocazas corruptos vendehumos argentinos escupiendo a los demas , en este caso a Mexico , y luego se hacen las victimas

os recuerdo que pechi missing ya hizo lo mismo con España escupiendo mientras sonaba el himno de España y pasaba la camara enfocandole

deseando que de una patada les manden de vuelta a su pais de timadores don nadie que se creen el centro del mundo


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2022)

Se ve ritmazo.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (29 Nov 2022)

*¡GO USA GO!*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Estáis al corriente de la que se está formando entre deportistas argentinos y Canelo en twitter. Respuestas cruzadas y demás?




Le está pasando como nos pasa a mí y a @Pajarotto , se estan forjando una rivalidad extrema.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Qué dijo Álvaro Benito sobre Rodrigo en el partido de España?



Pa que se llevo a 4 defensas al mundial si luego puso de titular en la defensa a Rodrigo siendo su puesto natural el centro del campo. Pues le respondio luis enrique en el tiwtsh ese, pero no se que dijo


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Le está pasando como nos pasa a mí y a @Pajarotto , se estan forjando una rivalidad extrema.



Y quien es el canelo entre vosotros: pajarotto o tu ?


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Irán como Ecuador a especular con el empate.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Qué dijo Álvaro Benito sobre Rodrigo en el partido de España?



De Rodrigo nada. Dijo que para poner a Rodri de central no traigas 4 centrales.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y quien es el canelo entre vosotros: pajarotto o tu ?



Pajarotto solo entiende de vidiojuegos, asi que en este caso seria como el Kun Aguero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Joder galés, en la euro lo hicieron muy bien.


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues le respondio luis enrique en el tiwtsh ese, pero no se que dijo



Dijo que le parecía bien que haya gente que discrepe argumentando, que faltaría más, y que cuando le vea le explicaría porqué lo hizo.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Se ve ritmazo.



Pero en cual ? el de gales o de USA ?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pa que se llevo a 4 defensas al mundial si luego puso de titular en la defensa a Rodrigo siendo su puesto natural el centro del campo. Pues le respondio luis enrique en el tiwtsh ese, pero no se que dijo



Y tiene razón. Podías dejar a Eric en casita y traerte a otro medio. igual que la cagada de no tener a otro 9.


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

Me quedo a ver a Harry Kono


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> El mensaje original que has citado, hablaba de un PRE-MUNDIAL.
> 
> Algo que tiene que ver con el merito y capacidad. Si uruguay es mejor que macedonia que lo demuestre. Si china es mejor que italia que lo demuestre.
> 
> ...



Así es. Clasificadas las campeonas y subcampeonas de cada región y el resto a jugársela en un preclasificatorio mixto. En un grupo italia-china-chile-nueva zelanda-uzbekistán, que se meta quien lo merezca.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Que tiene que pasar para que Inglaterra no pase, o tiene el pase asegurado, no me acuerdo


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Me quedo a ver a Harry Kono



Acaba de forzar una buena falta. Esperando el palo que le dan


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Me quedo a ver a Harry Kono



Hurricane


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y tiene razón. Podías dejar a Eric en casita y traerte a otro medio. igual que la cagada de no tener a otro 9.



Pues siii, dos cagadas ha hecho ahi...a ver como acabamos el mundial


----------



## Bimbo (29 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> El mensaje original que has citado, hablaba de un PRE-MUNDIAL.
> 
> Algo que tiene que ver con el merito y capacidad. Si uruguay es mejor que macedonia que lo demuestre. Si china es mejor que italia que lo demuestre.
> 
> ...



Pero si van hacer un mundial de 48 y tampoco quieres.
O sea quieres que hagan pre mundial que juegue macedonia con el congo?? Y asi todos los partidos?? Jajaja joder menuda idea que no te la quiten tio vale millones un monton de partidos de mierda entre seleccion a 20.000 km
Os ha dado por repetir esa gilipollez que ademas tiene 0 sentido. La unica seleccion importante europea que no esta es italia y no esta porque la elimino macedonia. Fin. No hay ninguna necesidad de que vayan 25 selecciones europeas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Tenemos once de Gales!
> 
> Gales sale de inicio con *Ward; Davies, Rodon, Mepham, Williams; Ampadu, Ramsey, Allen; James, Bale y Moore.*
> 
> ...



Vamos Bale, háznos un último favor.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

*Esos premios solían ser para él...*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> En Irán jugarán de inicio: *Beiranvand; Rezaeian, Hosseini, Pouraliganji, Mohammadi; Nourollahi, Ezatolahi, Haji Safi; Gholizadeh, Azmoun y Taremi*.
> 
> Ya tenemos once de Estados Unidos. Los estadounidenses jugarán con un once formado por: *Turner; Dest, Carter Vickers, Tiem Ream, Robinson; Tyler Adams, McKennie, Musah; Weah, Josh Sargent y Pulisic.*



No los conocen ni en su casa. Hasta Axel y Maldini se lo inventan cuando hablan de ellos.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que tiene que pasar para que Inglaterra no pase, o tiene el pase asegurado, no me acuerdo



Si que vienes informado al partido tu


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Nov 2022)

Maguire tiene una chorla importante, parece Doraemon,

normal que llegue a todas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 11,2 millones y 60'7% de share.
> 
> "Es que el furgol no interesa"  . Emisión más vista del año superando a las votaciones de Eurovisión (7'94 millones)



No hagamos trampa. Es un mundial. Pon. un Valladolid-Elche y me dices cuanta audiencia tiene. Precisamente lo que dice Floren es que necesitamos más Madrí-Liverpool y menos Málaga-Cadiz.


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

Inglaterra jugando bien


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que tiene que pasar para que Inglaterra no pase, o tiene el pase asegurado, no me acuerdo



Senegral-Irán en los octavos del mondial


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No hagamos trampa. Es un mundial. Pon. un Valladolid-Elche y me dices cuanta audiencia tiene. Precisamente lo que dice Floren es que necesitamos más Madrí-Liverpool y menos *Málaga*-Cadiz.



Como vas a hacer daño tu


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

*Héroes en la grada*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Y pasa en toda Europa, pero seguimos sin despertar. Los marroquís que tenemos aquí, aunque hayan nacido aquí, se consideran marroquís, no españoles. ¿Qué pensáis que pasará cuando sean mayoría?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Como vas a hacer daño tu



Ha sido aleatorio


----------



## Madrid (29 Nov 2022)

Mal Irán encerrándose tanto, tiene EEUU el partido totalmente controlado.


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

Voy con Irán, claro.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Nov 2022)

joder el Weah que cosa más inocente


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Senegral-Irán en los octavos del mondial



Apasionante.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Como vas a hacer daño tu



Eso es perfectamente un partido de la pacopa


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## TNTcl (29 Nov 2022)

Ahora mismo, Holanda-Iran e Inglaterra-Senegal, partidos de octavos.


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

No toquéis los cojones con el Málaga, que bastante ruina tenemos ya...


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Apasionante.



Pues el Malaga Cadiz seguro q tiene mas audiencia que el Senegal Iran


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Inglaterra-Senegal



Las calles de Londres van a estar a tope


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Maguire ha hecho un centro medidísimo eh.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Nov 2022)

Para que Inglaterra quede eliminada tienen que ganar Gales e Irán por goleada para equilibrar la diferencia de goles de Inglaterra


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

Buen tronco Maguire. Remata y la saca por la banda


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Nov 2022)

La diferencia entre jugar en verano o en invierno es que en verano estarían en toda la costa española los bares a petar de ingleses (incluso en media Barcelona)


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

Bale ni la ha olido


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No hagamos trampa. Es un mundial. Pon. un Valladolid-Elche y me dices cuanta audiencia tiene. Precisamente lo que dice Floren es que necesitamos más Madrí-Liverpool y menos Málaga-Cadiz.



Pero hombre, eso va contra la igualdá. Ya sabes, Irán-EE.UU. vale lo mismo que un España-Alemania, y que juegue Cochinchina en el mundial igual a que juegue Italia.


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Es que la posesión y el control del partido es de Inglaterra. Bale poco puede hacer si no es con alguna contra o alguna jugada aislada.


----------



## vegahermosa (29 Nov 2022)

una chinita de linea, lo que cambian los tiempos


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Gollllll
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>




que le desalojen bien desalojado

algo bueno tenian que tener los islamicos : no aceptar la dictadura antinatural invertida pervertida homosexual y su emponzoñamiento de la sociedad


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (29 Nov 2022)

*¡GOOOOOOOOOOOOL DE USA!*


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Tomaaaa! Go USA!!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

Gol de USA.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

Goooooooooool de USA !!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DE LOS GUSANOOOOOOOOS


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

Vamos Wales, no tiene porque ser legal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Buff lo que digáis pero tienen equipo estos ingleses ehh


----------



## FROM HELL (29 Nov 2022)

Golarro de US que esta jugando un buen partido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Goooooooooool de USA !!



No joder no!!!!
Vamos iraníes!!!!!


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Por especular les pasa eso!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues el Malaga Cadiz seguro q tiene mas audiencia que el Senegal Iran



No sé yo.


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Empieza a triangular mejor Inglaterra y a asociarse en línea de 3/4. Foden, Bellingham, Rasshford.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Para que Inglaterra quede eliminada tienen que ganar Gales e Irán por goleada para equilibrar la diferencia de goles de Inglaterra



Sasto. Gales debe golear y eso no va a pasar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

Pero estaría bien que fueran segundos y que se la jueguen con Holanda, aparte de caer en la parte dura del cuadro.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Pulisic no te nos lesione!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No joder no!!!!
> Vamos iraníes!!!!!



No estás sólo hamijo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No estás sólo hamijo




*#Todossomosiran*


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

Son los tercermundistas los que tocan las vuvuzelas. Siempre haciendo ruido, como buenos subhumanos.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

*Llevar más delanteros no te garantiza más goles*


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Le está pasando como nos pasa a mí y a @Pajarotto , se estan forjando una rivalidad extrema.



Hay que acabar con @Obiwanchernobil lo antes posible. Y lo sabés todos. Esta situación es insostenible.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Hay estaba el segundo 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## FROM HELL (29 Nov 2022)

US si en vez de a weah tuviera a iago aspas ya iban 3 a 0


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Falsear la información, siendo un medio de masas, es un crimen. Deberían estar en la cárcel, pero ya sabemos que no están porque lo hacen al servicio del régimen y su agenda.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Nov 2022)

joder, si no fueran tan malos pensaría que los iraníes están autoboicoteándose y dejándose ganar


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

Maguire molestando en ataque


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

Por el sitio de España campeona y casi al 100% va Brasida, el que queda 2º de gr:B va y se enfrenta a Holanda, a ver que hacen los bolvdos


----------



## Kursk (29 Nov 2022)

Algum buen samaritano q pase un enlace para ver online el usa persia?

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hay que acabar con @Obiwanchernobil lo antes posible. Y lo sabés todos. Esta situación es insostenible.



Tu final está próximo, te arrebate los trofeos en la gala navideña el año pasado, te arrebate el premio forero revelación, el golden boy y el artista award de burbuja...y este año no será diferente, as tenido suerte que los prestigiosos premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis" se han pospuesto por la guerra de rusia...game over!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

Iran ni ha chutado a puerta y Gales no está haciendo casi nada.


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Iran ni ha chutado a puerta y Gales no está haciendo casi nada.



La primera llegada de Gales con cierto peligro ha sido al borde del descanso. Disparo de Allen y tampoco gran cosa.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

Kursk dijo:


> Algum buen samaritano q pase un enlace para ver online el usa persia?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk











Iran USA en streaming direct - Streamonsport


Iran USA streaming, Iran - USA en direct. Match Iran vs USA Live Coupe du Monde. regarder Iran USA en streaming. Sur quelle chaine et à quelle heure suivre le match



www.streamonsport.click


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> US si en vez de a weah tuviera a iago aspas ya iban 3 a 0



Y España habría ganado a Alimaña


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Nov 2022)

Le han tangado un gol legal a los yankes. Y si, arbitros españoles con su nivel habitual.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

El bellingham tiene planta de futbolista elegante cual Zidane o kaka, a zidane ya sabemos que no llegará solo con verle jugar, pero ronda la duda de si será un kaka, ese tipo elegante con buena planta que al final nunca llegó a crack.


----------



## The Replicant (29 Nov 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hay que acabar con @Obiwanchernobil lo antes posible. Y lo sabés todos. Esta situación es insostenible.



cuando juega Chile?

taluecs


----------



## FROM HELL (29 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Le han tangado un gol legal a los yankes. Y si, arbitros españoles con su nivel habitual.



No he visto los muñequitos. 

De todas formas el puto weah tiene que saber aguantar un segundo la posicion. Para una que remata bien...


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

El segundo de Yanquilandia ha sido anulado injustamente por fuera de juego.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> cuando juega Chile?
> 
> taluecs



Los partidos amistosos hace mil que acabaron


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

Al descanso pasarian Inglaterra y USA


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Le han tangado un gol legal a los yankes. Y si, arbitros españoles con su nivel habitual.



Mateu Lahoz... no ase falta disir nada mas


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Al descanso pasarian Inglaterra y USA



ciertamente el grvpo prometía bastante más


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Lo que hacen algunos burbujistas para intentar ligar joder


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y España habría ganado a Alimaña



con Villa y Torres les hubiesen caido 3 a los hijos de Merkel ( 2008 deja vu )


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (29 Nov 2022)

Lo del segundo gol anulado a USA, alguien puede explicarlo?


----------



## Madrid (29 Nov 2022)

Inglaterra muy buenos jugadores pero no acaba de llegar con peligro, en el cruce con Senegal, no descarto que Mamadouh's les manden a casa.


----------



## The Replicant (29 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Lo que hacen algunos burbujistas para intentar ligar joder



quiere comer rabo negro

taluecs


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> No he visto los muñequitos.
> 
> De todas formas el puto weah tiene que saber aguantar un segundo la posicion. Para una que remata bien...



en la repetición tengo dudas de que eso sea fuera de juego


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Al descanso pasarian Inglaterra y USA
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276831



Si los gusanos empiezan a golear, le entrarán las prisas a los piratas


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> quiere comer rabo negro
> 
> taluecs



joder qué inocente soy, en eso no había pensado


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

Llegamos ya hoy a la pagina 1000 ?


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (29 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Lo del segundo gol anulado a USA, alguien puede explicarlo?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Se nota que esta gente no tiene que mirar mucho por la seguridad en su país


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Llegamos ya hoy a la pagina 1000 ?



A 26


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



Que iban a poner nerviosos a los piratas


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



Tremendo y brottaaal. Iba a ponerlo.


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Al parecer McKennie está dando pasecitos buenos en el USA-Irán.


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Bale al banquillo.


----------



## FROM HELL (29 Nov 2022)

He visto los muñequitos y es offside

Eso si damos por bueno la mierda de los muñequitos.


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Lo del segundo gol anulado a USA, alguien puede explicarlo?



El juez de línea se ha equivocado y el VAR no ha intervenido.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

*CAMBIO AL DESCANSO*

Entra Johnson por Bale. ¡Sorpresa!


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

Bale a jugar al golf. No sale


----------



## Hamtel (29 Nov 2022)

Estados Unidos ha sido mejor que sus rivales en los tres partidos, pero cuando están cerca de la portería se aturullan


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

A USA le han birlado un gol como una catedral! Menudos hijos de Satanás!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Llegamos ya hoy a la pagina 1000 ?



Yo voy por la 1463.


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Se nota que esta gente no tiene que mirar mucho por la seguridad en su país



Para ellos, todos los mestizos sudacas son iguales y los confunden.


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Golaaazzzzoooo Rashford. De falta directa, al palo largo del portero.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

Goooooool inglaterra !!!


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (29 Nov 2022)

Golazo Rashford


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

Golazo inglés


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Nov 2022)

Menudo portero


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Cagadita del portero. Si te la meten por tu lado, pues lo asumes, para eso está la barrera, pero esos pasos que ha dado hacia su palo corto, le ha condenado.

2º gol. Foden. En menos de un minuto. 

Brotal


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (29 Nov 2022)

Gol, el segundo de Inglaterra, gol de Foden


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

Gales es una banda. Igual no vuelven en 50 años a un mundial y hacen esto


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

Y el segundo. Asistencia de kono


----------



## Descuernacabras (29 Nov 2022)

Han marcado los piratas.


----------



## FROM HELL (29 Nov 2022)

Tragada del portero gales. 

Estaba yendo al otro palo antes de que golpease rashford


----------



## el ruinas II (29 Nov 2022)

al final se van a clasificar los piratas y los hijos de puta


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2022)

Bah, grupo de risa para los piratas. Ojalá los negros les den para el pelo.


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Ha reaccionado Gales. Venga vaaamos


----------



## Descuernacabras (29 Nov 2022)

Jajajaja Maguayer casi se marca en propia. Es un pvto meme de jugador.


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

Maguire es otro jugador más gales. Casi la mete dentro


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Estos moros brazucas no están bien entrenados jajajaja


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Maguire de verdad, es incomprensible lo de este tio.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (29 Nov 2022)

buenas, hamijos, acabo de llegar de remar.
no tengo tiempo de leer todo lo escrito en páginas atrás; ¿habéis hablado ya del post del "viajero del tiempo" que predice un 3-1 para Irán?
De momento aun estamos a tiempo...


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

El gol de USA


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> buenas, hamijos, acabo de llegar de remar.
> no tengo tiempo de leer todo lo escrito en páginas atrás; ¿habéis hablado ya del post del "viajero del tiempo" que predice un 3-1 para Irán?
> De momento aun estamos a tiempo...



Al juani tmb le gusta remar, tu donde lo haces ?


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

No me gusta remar, pero hay que hacerlo. Los dorsales no crecen solos.


----------



## el ruinas II (29 Nov 2022)

gales tiene 3 millones de habitantes, tiene mucho merito que se clasifique para un mundial


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> gales tiene 3 millones de habitantes, tiene mucho merito que se clasifique para un mundial



Joee si solo Andalucia tiene 8,5 millones de habitantes, podriamos ir al mundial


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

Buenas coces galesas, con alaridos ingleses


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

Quieren ampliar la cantidad de equipos del mundial para que entre China y quizá India. Es por la audiencia y dinero.


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Joee si solo Andalucia tiene 8,5 millones de habitantes, podriamos ir al mundial



Ya estáis en el mundial.


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Joee si solo Andalucia tiene 8,5 millones de habitantes, podriamos ir al mundial



Con Joaquín de capitán. Lo veo.


----------



## Zarpa (29 Nov 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> gales tiene 3 millones de habitantes, tiene mucho merito que se clasifique para un mundial





xilebo dijo:


> Joee si solo Andalucia tiene 8,5 millones de habitantes, podriamos ir al mundial



9/10 jugadores de Gales son ingleses de nacimiento con un abuelo de gales.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> gales tiene 3 millones de habitantes, tiene mucho merito que se clasifique para un mundial



No se clasificaron por el método "tradicional", creo que fveron 4os y para lo que han hecho, mejor que no lo vuelvan a hacer


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

Inglaterra ganando fácil.


----------



## cebollo (29 Nov 2022)

Holanda- USA y Senegal- Inglaterra. Creo que queda así y juegan el sábado.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2022)

Cuando sales a especular... te terminan por encular.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Holanda- USA y Senegal- Inglaterra. Creo que queda así y juegan el sábado.



Inglaterra jugaría el domingo. El sábado juegan 1°C-2°D


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (29 Nov 2022)

Algun link para ace u online de EEUU IRan?


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Algun link para ace u online de EEUU IRan?











Iran USA en streaming direct - Streamonsport


Iran USA streaming, Iran - USA en direct. Match Iran vs USA Live Coupe du Monde. regarder Iran USA en streaming. Sur quelle chaine et à quelle heure suivre le match



www.streamonsport.click


----------



## - CONANÍN - (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Al juani tmb le gusta remar, tu donde lo haces ?



yo soy hautonomoc turbomegaextremaderecha, pero me organizo para teletrabajar las tardes desde casita.
Lo que pasa que hoy tuve que quedar con un cliente ahora de tarde, para cobrar


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

Un tercio humanoide.
Un tercio simio.
Un tercio gallo.


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Qué desmadre Gales atrás. Rashford se lo guisa y se lo come. 3º para England


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

El tercero


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

Ya con 0-3 ya sabemos quién es el 1º, Gales basvra


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (29 Nov 2022)

El tercero de Inglaterra, doblete de Rashford


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Un tercio humanoide.
> Un tercio simio.
> Un tercio gallo.


----------



## barullo (29 Nov 2022)

Vaya caños que les ha hecho ese al defensa y al portero jojojo


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (29 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Iran USA en streaming direct - Streamonsport
> 
> 
> Iran USA streaming, Iran - USA en direct. Match Iran vs USA Live Coupe du Monde. regarder Iran USA en streaming. Sur quelle chaine et à quelle heure suivre le match
> ...



No va!!


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>



Vale. También vale pájaro carpintero.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (29 Nov 2022)

Gales sigue dependiendo de sí misma, ganando 7-3 se clasifica.


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No va!!







__





Soccer WorldCup | Iran vs USA Stream Online


Watch Free live streaming of Iran vs USA. event Iran vs USA live online video streaming for free to watch.




soccerworldcup.me


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Nov 2022)

La han tenido los persas hace un momento


----------



## el ruinas II (29 Nov 2022)

hay que reconocer que los piratas son un equipazo, no se porque hicieron una mierda de partido contra usa, pero para mi estan la nivel de francia o brasil perfectamente


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No va!!



Joer tío:





__





Hockey Web | Hockey Web







hockeyweb.live


----------



## JAGGER (29 Nov 2022)

Muy buena selección la de EEUU 
Tipo España pero estos son de sexo masculino.


----------



## barullo (29 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ya con 0-3 ya sabemos quién es el 1º, Gales basvra



Gales, Escocia y las 2 Irlandas: son todos una puta mierda que no merecen ni ir a Eurocopas


----------



## - CONANÍN - (29 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>



muy blanco. tu rasista.
sheeeeeeiiitttt


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (29 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Joer tío:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Contenido bloqueado por requerimiento de la Autoridad Competente, comunicado a esta Operadora


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Nov 2022)

__





World Cup Live Stream Iran vs United States - 1Stream


Watch Iran vs United States on 1Stream.



1stream.link


----------



## barullo (29 Nov 2022)

¿Donde está BALE?


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Donde está BALE?



Acabado


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Contenido bloqueado por requerimiento de la Autoridad Competente, comunicado a esta Operadora



¿?.
Pues yo lo veo bien.

Entra desde aquí:









Iran vs United States: Watch the match live on Footybite!


Watch the Iran vs United States live stream on Footybite for free! Catch all the action from the World Cup game between these two teams.




worldcup.footybite.com


----------



## TNTcl (29 Nov 2022)

Gales se va con el orejas agachada.


----------



## barullo (29 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Acabado



Si dice que no se retira al parecer


----------



## - CONANÍN - (29 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Contenido bloqueado por requerimiento de la Autoridad Competente, comunicado a esta Operadora



pero usa VPN, hombre


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Nov 2022)

A USA no les vale el empate y no les veo que vayan a por el segundo

Mientras que a Irán, al fina les va a entrar por la escuadra alguno de lo tiros desde fuera del área


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si dice que no se retira al parecer



Lo cambiaron al descanso, parece que problemas fisicos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (29 Nov 2022)

__





Un "viajero en el tiempo" asegura tener imágenes del futuro para pronosticar los resultados del Mundial


https://www.marca.com/futbol/mundial/2022/11/29/6385a65622601db7398b459d.html El tiktoker @guardian_angel_5 asegura que conoce el resultado final del partido que enfrentará a Irán con Estados Unidos en el Mundial y que tiene las imágenes de ese partido para probarlo. Basándose en las imágenes...




www.burbuja.info





Basándose en las imágenes que supuestamente se grabaron en el futuro el tiktoker asegura que Irán ganará 3-1 a Estados Unidos: "Soy un viajero en el tiempo, vamos a perder contra Irán 3-1".

En las imágenes se puede ver a Christian Pulisic saludando a los jugadores de Irán, los gráficos oficiales del Mundial con el resultado de 3-1 y a los goleadores de Irán (dos de Mehdi Taremi y uno de Morteza Pouraliganji).

El gol de Estados Unidos lo metería Pulisic.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si dice que no se retira al parecer



Eso es como si un muerto dice que no se muere, es metafísicamente imposible que se retire estando ya retirado desde hace varios años.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Contenido bloqueado por requerimiento de la Autoridad Competente, comunicado a esta Operadora











Arranca la subida de precios de Movistar: Qué tarifas suben, cuánto y cuándo







bandaancha.eu




Disfrvta de la svbida de precios, amén del capado de webs como si fveses un txinito asqueroso...


----------



## Tubiegah (29 Nov 2022)

Se podría dar una final Piratas-españa?


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Contenido bloqueado por requerimiento de la Autoridad Competente, comunicado a esta Operadora



¿De quién eres cliente? Para no serlo yo nunca, porque te están censurando.


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

Chav Foden también mola en Inglaterra


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Nov 2022)

Parece que tenemos ya un Inglaterra vs Senegal el domingo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (29 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> pero usa VPN, hombre



Paso de gastar dinero. 
Hay alguno gratis? ralentiza la navegacion?


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Se podría dar una final Piratas-españa?



Si España queda primera...


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Alguien me había preguntado páginas atrás, pero ahora no veo el mensaje, creo que lo ha borrado, que si marcara Irán, se clasificaría. Pues sí. Se pondría con 4 puntos Irán en ese caso y USA con 3 puntos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (29 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿De quién eres cliente? Para no serlo yo nunca, porque te están censurando.



Orange.


----------



## TNTcl (29 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Esa es la Plaza de Urano, en Dakar.


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Arranca la subida de precios de Movistar: Qué tarifas suben, cuánto y cuándo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





qbit dijo:


> ¿De quién eres cliente? Para no serlo yo nunca, porque te están censurando.



Movistar bloquea contenidos webs, tanto de streaming de deportes como otros de p2p, etc.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Alguien me había preguntado páginas atrás, pero ahora no veo el mensaje, creo que lo ha borrado, que si marcara Irán, se clasificaría. Pues sí. Se pondría con 4 puntos Irán en ese caso y USA con 3 puntos.



así es, es que me parece increible la falta de actitud de Irán


----------



## barullo (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo cambiaron al descanso, parece que problemas fisicos



Se ha borrado entonces

Ya tiene experiencia con las pirulas que le hizo al madri


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Orange.





El Juani dijo:


> Movistar bloquea contenidos webs, tanto de streaming de deportes como otros de p2p, etc.



Yo soy de Eurona. Barato y sin censura.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Alguien me había preguntado páginas atrás, pero ahora no veo el mensaje, creo que lo ha borrado, que si marcara Irán, se clasificaría. Pues sí. Se pondría con 4 puntos Irán en ese caso y USA con 3 puntos.



¡Qué el pug downie iraní nos protega!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Bueno pues mañana todos con Polonia joder!!!
Reunión foril para mandar nuestra energía negativa a los argentinos y que se vayan a pastar


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Orange.








DIGI, las ventajas de ir por libre | Fibra y Móvil


En DIGI preferimos hacer las cosas de otra manera, sin recurrir a trucos, y centrándonos en ofrecerte todas las ventajas que tiene ir por libre.




www.digimobil.es





No cobro, no pago


----------



## - CONANÍN - (29 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Paso de gastar dinero.
> Hay alguno gratis? ralentiza la navegacion?



Claro, yo uso la de ProtonVPN. La básica (gratis).
No noto ralentización.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Nov 2022)

Nos va a comprar alguien a Dest después del mundial? O es el enésimo tuercebotas que nos vamos a tragar hasta que acabe contrato o le demos la carta de libertad


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Yo soy de Eurona. Barato y sin censura.



Aquí, como ha puesto @Suprimo la cosa se está poniendo insostenible. Movistar a partir de enero de 2023 sube tarifas de Fusión y más paquetes. Y como tienen el beneplácito de las altas esferas, políticos y demás, pues a tragar si quieres ver fútbol y demás. Y si quieres verlo de otra manera, pues también te bloquean las páginas, porque sacaron una ley que ya no hace falta resolución judicial para poder cerrar webs, etc. Un puto desmadre descarado. Y por otro lado, también me ha llegado notificación del banco con las nuevas condiciones y subida de las comisiones por mantenimiento de cuentas, tarjetas y demás. 

Pero bueno...


----------



## The Replicant (29 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Donde está BALE?



Bench, Wales, Golf, in that order

seeyouc


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

Qué esté jugando gales... E Italia en casa.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Nos va a comprar alguien a Dest después del mundial? O es el enésimo tuercebotas que nos vamos a tragar hasta que acabe contrato o le demos la carta de libertad



¿Cuántos pvfos van ya? La lista que metieron en el hilo del barsa casi me cvesta la rveda del ratón


----------



## Snowball (29 Nov 2022)

El entrenador yankee tiene pinta de saber de táctica para aburrir

Conociendoles han sido capaces de crear una metodología tipo "agile" aplicada al soccer


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Nov 2022)

yo creo que descuenta 10 minutos


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

ENOOOORMEEE la bicharraca


----------



## TNTcl (29 Nov 2022)

Todo el techo ese que se ve en el estadio, es en realidad un detector antibombas. 

Al grupo B le falta claramente Rusia.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## barullo (29 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Qué esté jugando gales... E Italia en casa.



En eso no te puedo dar la razón

Italia que se joda y que espabile, que la clasificación hay que ganarsela


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Qué esté jugando gales... E Italia en casa.



es lo que tiene que te siente mal la macedonia de postre


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

Mateo Lahez tampoco es que esté teniendo trabajo eh...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Se podría dar una final Piratas-españa?



Has superado a los del chiringuito que ya hablaban del Brasil-España de cuartos


----------



## barullo (29 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1276886



Esta en chirona por viogen ¿no? pues que huya a Bélgica, que alli eso no es delito


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Mateo Lahez tampoco es que esté teniendo trabajo eh...



Y aun asi le gusta poco el protagonismo al calvo.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Qué esté jugando gales... E Italia en casa.



Italia perdió con MACEDONIA DEL NORTE y encima jugando en Roma.

Pero si. Gales tuvo mucha suerte.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Nov 2022)

Hay que ganar a Japón porque el otro partido puede ser un caos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1276886



un despiste lo tiene cualquiera


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En eso no te puedo dar la razón
> 
> Italia que se joda y que espabile, que la clasificación hay que ganarsela



No me compares la clasificación de Italia en Uropa algvno de los 4 equipos de la CONCACAF, ahí Italia pasa a 20 pvntos del 2º...


----------



## FeiJiao (29 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Se podría dar una final Piratas-españa?



Seria epico


----------



## - CONANÍN - (29 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hay que ganar a Japón porque el otro partido puede ser un caos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276888



melafo


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hay que ganar a Japón porque el otro partido puede ser un caos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276888



Esa con el Madrit se lio a pitar penal, no la podían escoger para el partido de Arabia no


----------



## Snowball (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno pues mañana todos con Polonia joder!!!
> Reunión foril para mandar nuestra energía negativa a los argentinos y que se vayan a pastar



El último día no.dio resultado y luego Alimaña nos jugó de cine...

Mejor callarse todos que el karma es muy cabron


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pa que se llevo a 4 defensas al mundial si luego puso de titular en la defensa a Rodrigo siendo su puesto natural el centro del campo. Pues le respondio luis enrique en el tiwtsh ese, pero no se que dijo



Que apreciaba mucho su opinión. Dice que Álvaro domina bastante.

Se ve que se conocen.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hay que ganar a Japón porque el otro partido puede ser un caos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276888




van metiendo poco a poco el feminazismo en el futbol y por supuesto con lesbianos


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Mateo Lahez tampoco es que esté teniendo trabajo eh...



9 min de descuento


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

9 minutos en el USA Iran


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> yo creo que descuenta 10 minutos



ha dado 9, casi soy un genio


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (29 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> 9 minutos en el USA Iran



Lo de los tiempos de descuento en este mundial está siendo acojonante.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

Wally a tomar por cvlo a jvgar al golf


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Uy uy uy


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Nov 2022)

la han tenido los chiitas en el remate de cabeza, y eso que están jugando toda la segunda parte andando


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Lo de los tiempos de descuento en este mundial está siendo acojonante.



Se sabía. Desde febrero de este año se dijo que iba a ocurrir y está pasando.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hay que ganar a Japón porque el otro partido puede ser un caos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276888



Es muy curioso pero en los mundiales femeninos y Eurocopas y ligas ya no quieren árbitros masculinos y en los masculinos empiezan a estar ellas poco a poco hasta que al final sean mayoría jajajajaja! Y luego equipos mixtos con entrenadoras jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)

Yo necesito una noche de los segarros largos


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (29 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Inglaterra jugando bien


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Wally a tomar por cvlo a jvgar al golf



Con quien iran ahora los de la Cope?

Bueno, siempre les queda Cristina.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Es muy curioso pero en los mundiales femeninos y Eurocopas y ligas ya no quieren árbitros masculinos y en los masculinos empiezan a estar ellas poco a poco hasta que al final sean mayoría jajajajaja! Y luego equipos mixtos con entrenadoras jajajajaja!
> Pozdrawiam.



ya verás cuando obliguen a que la mitad sean entrenadoras por cuota


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> ya verás cuando obliguen a que la mitad sean entrenadoras por cuota



ya verás cuando obliguen a que la mitad sean JUGADORAS por cuota 

y no es broma


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Nov 2022)

Los piratas preparados para octavos


----------



## TNTcl (29 Nov 2022)

Mateu se ha puesto de defensa..., la hostia


----------



## el ruinas II (29 Nov 2022)

mateu, pita penalty hijo de puta


----------



## Suprimo (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (29 Nov 2022)

*¡USA CLASIFICADA, A TOMAR POR CULO MOROMIERDAS!

*


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Wally a tomar por cvlo a jvgar al golf


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Bravo USA!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Nov 2022)

La única jugada del usa irán que veo. Y es un delantero iraní tirándose descaramente...


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (29 Nov 2022)

Inglaterra y Estados Unidos a octavos. 
Irán y Galés eliminadas


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Nov 2022)

Habia alguna hembra persa en la grada que mae mia.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ya verás cuando obliguen a que la mitad sean JUGADORAS por cuota
> 
> y no es broma



a día de hoy, eso ya no lo veo descartable en absoluto


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (29 Nov 2022)

El albitro español tocándole el culo al delantero iraní .


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El bellingham tiene planta de futbolista elegante cual Zidane o kaka, a zidane ya sabemos que no llegará solo con verle jugar, pero ronda la duda de si será un kaka, ese tipo elegante con buena planta que al final nunca llegó a crack.



Que kaka no llegó a crack?? 
Tuvo 3 o 4 años en el Milán que era el mejor del mundo.


----------



## Hamtel (29 Nov 2022)

El penalty no era. Se deja caer y de pocas se la come el portero


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (29 Nov 2022)

Estados Unidos tiene buen equipo pero sus mejores jugadores son niños aún. Sargent mucho mejor que Wright


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2022)

Pues primeros Octavos de final con 2 Europeas favoritas, pero los dos rivales son bastante dignos. 

Seguramente haya que masticar tornillos un rato.

Mañana tenemos el Argentina-Polonia como partido extremo y luego el Dinamarca-Australia para conocer al clasificado.

Ojo que podría pasar que un semifinalista saliese entre Australia/Dinamarca, Arabia Saudi, Paises Bajos y EEUU .


----------



## Hamtel (29 Nov 2022)

Los Iraníes no son malos tecnicamente pero fisicamente son un desastr


----------



## Snowball (29 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1276895



Jojojo 

Acabo de pensar que claro no es UK( el imperio, más época contemporánea) si no Inglaterra, cuando eran piratas de verdad 

En las Olímpiadas es Reino Unido y punto


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

Han puesto en el prime time a las 20 a Argentina


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Nov 2022)

De esto que es TT ha hablado alguien?




Qué le ven las tías al niñato este?







Aún la pedorra esta busca un beta proveedor

Pero la Leo no necesita una cuenta corriente con patas

Y si Gavi se casa con Leo, piqué que se ha follao a su madre será consuegro de Felpudo VI?


----------



## FROM HELL (29 Nov 2022)

Bueno, la republica islamica a tomar por culo junto a los turistas galeses.

De momento cero sorpresas.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> a día de hoy, eso ya no lo veo descartable en absoluto



Es que no hay una ley que diga que las mujeres no puedan competir en ligas masculinas es lo curioso con lo cuál pueden jugar pero otra cosa es que tengan esa capacidad para competir y rendir al máximo entre hombres porque si fuera así ya veríamos alguna jugar en el Madrid o barca u otro equipo y no es así.
Los chicos de 14 o 15 años les ganan y no vemos esos chicos en el Madrid o Barca del primer equipo con eso te lo digo todo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (29 Nov 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> Jajajaja Maguayer casi se marca en propia. Es un pvto meme de jugador.



Que meme ni que ostias. Si está haciendo un mundial bastante bueno.
Y no hay jugador por alto como el. Nadie.
Baja todos los balones en los corners.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hay que ganar a Japón porque el otro partido puede ser un caos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276888



Atencion mi porra:

-A una tia, quiza esta, le dan el partido por el 3° puesto
-A Mateu Lahoz le dan una semifinal si España no llega.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

*Canelo tiene destrozado el cerebro tras creerse este meme de Messi*


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Aquí, como ha puesto @Suprimo la cosa se está poniendo insostenible. Movistar a partir de enero de 2023 sube tarifas de Fusión y más paquetes. Y como tienen el beneplácito de las altas esferas, políticos y demás, pues a tragar si quieres ver fútbol y demás. Y si quieres verlo de otra manera, pues también te bloquean las páginas, porque sacaron una ley que ya no hace falta resolución judicial para poder cerrar webs, etc. Un puto desmadre descarado. Y por otro lado, también me ha llegado notificación del banco con las nuevas condiciones y subida de las comisiones por mantenimiento de cuentas, tarjetas y demás.



Pues yo aquí, Madrid, cliente de Eurona, 24'99 € fibra óptica, y cliente de Openbank e ING. Estos últimos subiendo el interés de la cuenta de una súper birrria a una birria, pero sin comisiones.


----------



## FROM HELL (29 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues primeros Octavos de final con 2 Europeas favoritas, pero los dos rivales son bastante dignos.
> 
> Seguramente haya que masticar tornillos un rato.
> 
> ...



Y es la semifinal de españa o brasil


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> De esto que es TT ha hablado alguien?



sí, yo ya había hecho un acertadísimo comentario



Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Gavi, te prometo que siempre serás titular
> No sé porqué me acuerdo inmediatamente de Urmangarín, dios no lo permita
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El bellingham tiene planta de futbolista elegante cual Zidane o kaka, a zidane ya sabemos que no llegará solo con verle jugar, pero ronda la duda de si será un kaka, ese tipo elegante con buena planta que al final nunca llegó a crack.



Kaka gano un Mundial con Brasil, la Champions con el Milan y la Bota de Oro en el 2007.

Que el mundo no comienza y acaba en el Real Madrid, chileno.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

Este mola mas


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Cuántos pvfos van ya? La lista que metieron en el hilo del barsa casi me cvesta la rveda del ratón



Pon enlace.


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> melafo



Pero ella a ti no, porque seguro que es lesbiana.


----------



## FROM HELL (29 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> De esto que es TT ha hablado alguien?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276905
> 
> ...



Deportista de elite, millonario, soltero y con cara de pardillo. 

¿Que le veran las chortinas?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Nov 2022)

Gavi futuro rey, cuidado con las críticas que hacéis a su juego


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Atencion mi porra:
> 
> -A una tia, quiza esta, le dan el partido por el 3° puesto
> -A Mateu Lahoz le dan una semifinal si España no llega.




all in :

a la lesbiano esta le dan la final

queda dicho


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> De esto que es TT ha hablado alguien?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276905
> 
> ...



La mala hostia que tiene.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (29 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Jojojo
> 
> Acabo de pensar que claro no es UK( el imperio, más época contemporánea) si no Inglaterra, cuando eran piratas de verdad
> 
> En las Olímpiadas es Reino Unido y punto



Que pena que nos pillara una tormenta bíblica cuando la armada invencible, cojones, igual Escocia e Irlanda serían dos países grandes e Inglaterra una puta mierda como Gales.

Hubiéramos dignificado esas islas de mierda que ni los romanos las querían.



Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Aún la pedorra esta busca un beta proveedor
> 
> Pero la Leo no necesita una cuenta corriente con patas
> 
> Y si Gavi se casa con Leo, piqué que se ha follao a su madre será consuegro de Felpudo VI?



Lo que queráis, pero la shortina está buenísima.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Gavi futuro rey, cuidado con las críticas que hacéis a su juego



O a las patadas que pega


----------



## Glokta (29 Nov 2022)

Vaya masticada de arena el grupo B


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> O a las patadas que pega



patadas ? ... no me consta, si es una mezcla de Baggio e Iniesta


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> all in :
> 
> a la lesbiano esta le dan la final
> 
> queda dicho



Lahoz tiene todavía tiempo para cambiarse de sexo


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2022)

Bueno, si todo va como "debe", por un lado del cuadro van a estar España, Brasil y Argentina. Y por el otro Inglaterra, Francia y Alemania.

Compensado. Si alguno la lia puede que un lado del cuadro se quede más fácil, pero al final nadie se va a encontrar con un camino de rosas hasta la final (Teóricamente).


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

*'Capitán América' Pulisic decide*

Un gol de la estrella del Chelsea clasifica a Estados Unidos a octavos de final y condena a Irán, que regaló la primera parte. Espera Países Bajos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> patadas ? ... no me consta, si es una mezcla de Baggio e Iniesta








Algo que realmente enfadó a muchos de los aficionados y con razón. Quién capitaneó la batuta de esas quejas fue el tertuliano de “El Chiringuito”, Jorge D’Alessandro. Este, gran seguidor del Barça no podía estar más en desacuerdo con la propuesta de su equipo. La tomó con uno de sus jugadores y el criterio futbolístico sobre el verde.

Hablaba sobre Gavi. El internacional español es uno de los jugadores más sucios y duros que hay en la Liga, y parece que no se le castiga como se merece. Pega muchos palos y sale airoso de la mayoría de los encuentros. Hasta el argentino le dedicó un tweet que decía así: “Barra Libre…es increíble el rigor disciplinario con este “atleta, basta”.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Y no se asombren sí en un futuro no muy lejano empiezan a arbitrar árbitros trans que también los hay empezarán por las ligas femeninas y terminarán en la masculina.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, si todo va como "debe", por un lado del cuadro van a estar España, Brasil y Argentina. Y por el otro Inglaterra, Francia y Alemania.
> 
> Compensado. Si alguno la lia puede que un lado del cuadro se quede más fácil, pero al final nadie se va a encontrar con un camino de rosas hasta la final (Teóricamente).



Pero Holanda en que lado va de ese ?


----------



## qbit (29 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Habia alguna hembra persa en la grada que mae mia.



Haber hecho captura de pantalla.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hablaba sobre Gavi. El internacional español es uno de los jugadores más sucios y duros que hay en la Liga, *y parece que no se le castiga como se merece*.



ahora ya sabemos el motivo, el conocimiento nos hará libres

taluec


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y no se asombren sí en un futuro no muy lejano empiezan a arbitrar árbitros trans que también los hay empezarán por las ligas femeninas y terminarán en la masculina.
> Pozdrawiam.











El árbitro es ahora árbitra


Sapir Berman, israelí, anuncia que va a iniciar el proceso médico de reasignación de sexo para ser mujer




elpais.com




Pozdrawiam.


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Haber hecho captura de pantalla.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Nov 2022)

Bale se jubila


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



El Juani lo tiene todo, muy limpita se ve


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>




zank dado

pero coño , pa la proxima recorta la foto y quita al moreno de delante


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bale se jubila




querras decir que lo hace oficial


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2022)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> zank dado
> 
> pero coño , pa la proxima recorta la foto y quita al moreno de delante






Toma... ahí lo tienes


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1276955
> 
> 
> Toma... ahí lo tienes




quitar maricon quitar

no dar

dar no


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (29 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Sin velo y a lo loco!!!

En Persia hay mugheras muy guapas.


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> quitar maricon quitar
> 
> no dar
> 
> dar no


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (29 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1276959



Y esta????

Ghoder, está buenísima.


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Y esta????
> 
> Ghoder, está buenísima.



Ana Maria Markovic



https://www.instagram.com/anamxrkovic/?hl=es


----------



## Hamtel (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Sin velo y a lo loco!!!
> 
> En Persia hay mugheras muy guapas.



Las del Libano tampoco estan tan mal


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero Holanda en que lado va de ese ?



Paises Bajos iría por el lado de España.

Teóricamente, todo teóricamente y haciendo ciertas suposiciones, claro, sería esto:

Paises Bajos - Argentina
España - Brasil
---
Inglaterra - Francia
Alemania - Portugal/Suiza

Vamos, si queda este cuadro a ver quien es el guapo que se lo lleva. De hecho si tuviésemos un Alemania - Uruguay en cuartos, serían 7 campeones del Mundo (Solo faltaría Italia) + Paises Bajos que ha perdido 3 finales.


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Las del Libano tampoco estan tan mal



La Mia Khalifa creo que se ha pasado al streaming gamer.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Paises Bajos iría por el lado de España.
> 
> Teóricamente, todo teóricamente y haciendo ciertas suposiciones, claro, sería esto:
> 
> ...



Pues ha quedao buen cuadro


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Paises Bajos iría por el lado de España.
> 
> Teóricamente, todo teóricamente y haciendo ciertas suposiciones, claro, sería esto:
> 
> ...



Ojalá.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Kaka gano un Mundial con Brasil, la Champions con el Milan y la Bota de Oro en el 2007.
> 
> Que el mundo no comienza y acaba en el Real Madrid, chileno.




Kaka hizo una temporada buena en el Milan escudado por medio equipo, ganó un mundial siendo el menos relevante de su equipo y después firmo cinco años con el Madrid de suplente y sin nivel para ser titular. 

Yo no soy chileno, soy catalan, de tarrassa para ser más exactos.

No se con quién me confundes, pero solo espero que no seas un enviado del enemigo @Pajarotto , en los reformistas pensábamos que habíamos exterminado a su linaje y seguidores...


----------



## Feriri88 (29 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> De esto que es TT ha hablado alguien?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276905
> 
> ...




Pues menos mal. Peor sería si Leo pidiera la camiseta del euskonegro


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (29 Nov 2022)

Bale golpeando una cámara del cabreo, jajaja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ana Maria Markovic
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/anamxrkovic/?hl=es



Ana María rociadas


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Bale golpeando una cámara del cabreo, jajaja



Eso le pasa también cuando falla un par en el golf y hace birdie o peor. Es habitual en él. 

En el Madrid no le hemos visto así.


----------



## Snowball (29 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ojalá.



quieres unos cuartos contra Brasil?

Yo también


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> all in :
> 
> a la lesbiano esta le dan la final
> 
> queda dicho



No, hasta ahí no llegan todavía.

Lo harán en otro mundial.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Eso le pasa también cuando falla un par en el golf y hace birdie o peor. Es habitual en él.
> 
> En el Madrid no le hemos visto así.



Bale es un alfa


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> quieres unos cuartos contra Brasil?
> 
> Yo también



Quiero pasármelo en grande y rociando a base de bien.

Lo que no puede ser es que se especule con Japón y que Alemania tenga el día blitzkrieg y le enchufen la de Dios a Costa Rica y después nosotros la caguemos a base de bien.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

*Diferencias entre Argentina y Portugal*


----------



## FROM HELL (29 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Paises Bajos iría por el lado de España.
> 
> Teóricamente, todo teóricamente y haciendo ciertas suposiciones, claro, sería esto:
> 
> ...



Polonia le va a dar rabo a argentina y vamos a tener una eurocopa cambiando a italia por brasil.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

*Dos jugadores mexicanos zanjan la polémica de Messi con la camiseta del vestuario*


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Dos jugadores mexicanos zanjan la polémica de Messi con la camiseta del vestuario*



Canelo además de apalizar a Messi reventará a Guardado y Layún


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1276959



ahora ya empezamos a entendernos


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

*Cuando un país entero pidió penalti en el 98′: a Mateu no le pareció...*

Lo van a recordar durante años en Irán este contacto dentro del área bien entrado el descuento de Carter-Vivkers a Taremi. Mateu dijo que sigan.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Cuando un país entero pidió penalti en el 98′: a Mateu no le pareció...*
> 
> Lo van a recordar durante años en Irán este contacto dentro del área bien entrado el descuento de Carter-Vivkers a Taremi. Mateu dijo que sigan.



Y eso que iban de blanco


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

*Bale, final desastroso*

Su adiós al Mundial sustituido al descanso por unas molestias marca un declive que también fue palpable con Gales.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Bale, final desastroso*
> 
> Su adiós al Mundial sustituido al descanso por unas molestias marca un declive que también fue palpable con Gales.




Que coño pasará con este tío para que año y pico después de su marcha sigamos encontrado el titular semanal dedicado a meterse con el.

Misterios de la vida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Arriba muy bien, abajo no me queda claro...


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

*En 80 años de mundiales, México solo ha ganado una vez contra un sudamericano*


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Arriba muy bien, abajo no me queda claro...



no te queda claro porque como buen catalán llevas un % de homosexualidad asociado a tus guenes.


----------



## vegahermosa (29 Nov 2022)

hay que ganar a japon y ser primeros

y luego ya nos las veremos con la pentacampeona en buena lid


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> no te queda claro porque como buen catalán llevas un % de homosexualidad asociado a tus guenes.



La de abajo es un hombre y tal...

     

Si es que caeis como moscas


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La de abajo es un hombre y tal...
> 
> 
> 
> Si es que caeis como moscas



Y tal que te lo inventas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Y tal que te lo inventas.



No se yo ehh, seguro?? 

Cacaolat para todes


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (30 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No se yo ehh, seguro??
> 
> Cacaolat para todes



Esa no es tranny seguro.

Y si lo fuese maricón el último en follársela sabes. xd


----------



## Edu.R (30 Nov 2022)

Estando Bélgica o MARRUECOS como posibles rivales... no tiene mucho sentido hablar aun de Brasil.

Y Brasil puede tener qye ganar a Uruguay, que nunca se sabe.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Esa no es tranny seguro.
> 
> Y si lo fuese maricón el último en follársela sabes. xd



tus respuestas son un tanto contradictorias estimado forero...... 

Quieres hablar??


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (30 Nov 2022)

No se si alguien lo ha puesto ya por aquí. Pero el balón adidas lleva un sensor que reacciona al contacto. Confirmó que Cristiano no tocó el balón en el gol de Bruno.


----------



## FeiJiao (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> A veces me pregunto si Mejico tuviera negros como Ecuador, Peru, Colombia... si su seleccion seria mejor, hay algo que lo pancho no funciona en el futbol.



Seguramente debe haber algo de eso, mira a Bolivia.  
El pais mas amerindio del continente, pertenece a Conmebol y su nivel siempre ha sido pauperrimo, mas propio de concacaf... o de Oceania incluso.


----------



## Glokta (30 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Cuando un país entero pidió penalti en el 98′: a Mateu no le pareció...*
> 
> Lo van a recordar durante años en Irán este contacto dentro del área bien entrado el descuento de Carter-Vivkers a Taremi. Mateu dijo que sigan.



Lo vi en directo y eso no es penalti ni de coña


----------



## Dr.Muller (30 Nov 2022)

Buenos dias
como está el calendario hoy?


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> A veces me pregunto si Mejico tuviera negros como Ecuador, Peru, Colombia... si su seleccion seria mejor, hay algo que lo pancho no funciona en el futbol.



Ecuador está eliminada ya, Colmbia y Perú ni están. 
En mundiales, son seleciones tan putapénicas como México.


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Buenos dias
> como está el calendario hoy?



Buenos dias, caliente, caliente


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



He no aprendemos de lo de vamos a jubilar a Zidane


----------



## Dr.Muller (30 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias, caliente, caliente
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277207



Uyuyuy argentina……
primer test serio


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Uyuyuy argentina……
> primer test serio



Si pierde boludolandia se va fuera


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Dr.Muller (30 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si pierde boludolandia se va fuera



Pues yo no lo descarto después de ver los dos partidos anteriores


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> He no aprendemos de lo de vamos a jubilar a Zidane



Ese mundial lo empezamos contra Ucrania que parecíamos que íbamos a ganar el Mundial ese de Alemania de calle. Contra aquella Ucrania, etc. Después pasó lo que pasó contra Francia.


----------



## Dr.Muller (30 Nov 2022)

He visto que holanda tiene llano el camino


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> He visto que holanda tiene llano el camino



Es del forero Edu y coincido con el, en teoria los cuartos serian:

Paises Bajos - Argentina
España - Brasil
---
Inglaterra - Francia
Alemania - Portugal/Suiza 

Holanda lo tiene muy llano: Argentina y luego el ganador del España Brasil


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ese mundial lo empezamos contra Ucrania que parecíamos que íbamos a ganar el Mundial ese de Alemania de calle. Contra aquella Ucrania, etc. Después pasó lo que pasó contra Francia.



Y aragonés cometió el error de hacer caso al Marca y poner a Raúl de media punta.y luego está lo de Henry fingiendo


----------



## Manoliko (30 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y aragonés cometió el error de hacer caso al Marca y poner a Raúl de media punta.y luego está lo de Henry fingiendo



Contra Francia se pudo ganar perfectamente, España no era inferior. En juego colectivo era superior a Francia, pero Francia tenía las acciones individuales brillantes de Zidane, Henry y el cara rajada ese (no recuerdo su nombre y no me apetece buscarlo). El árbitro también ayudó un poco a Francia. De hecho, España se adelantó primero en el marcador. El primer gol francés fue más fruto de la suerte que otra cosa, y el segundo una contra.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Uyuyuy argentina……
> primer test serio



creo que el árbitro se ha lesionado y lo sustituye un tal Canelo Álvarez


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Contra Francia se pudo ganar perfectamente, España no era inferior. En juego colectivo era superior a Francia, pero Francia tenía las acciones individuales brillantes de Zidane, Henry y el cara rajada ese (no recuerdo su nombre y no me apetece buscarlo). El árbitro también ayudó un poco a Francia. El primer gol francés fue más fruto de la suerte que otra cosa, y el segundo una contra.



Ya pero debilitar el centro del campo poniendo a baúl de media punta..nos marcharon hasta que no sacamos a Senna y eso se equilibro algo


----------



## Dr.Muller (30 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> creo que el árbitro se ha lesionado y lo sustituye un tal Canelo Álvarez



Pues espero que se ponga guantes


----------



## Dr.Muller (30 Nov 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Contra Francia se pudo ganar perfectamente, España no era inferior. En juego colectivo era superior a Francia, pero Francia tenía las acciones individuales brillantes de Zidane, Henry y el cara rajada ese (no recuerdo su nombre y no me apetece buscarlo). El árbitro también ayudó un poco a Francia. De hecho, España se adelantó primero en el marcador. El primer gol francés fue más fruto de la suerte que otra cosa, y el segundo una contra.



Riberis se llamaba el maquina


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Holanda- USA y Senegal- Inglaterra. Creo que queda así y juegan el sábado.



El Inglaterra vs Senegal es domingo


----------



## chomin (30 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Riberis se llamaba el maquina



EL mejor ese dia no fue ni Zidane, Ni Henry ni Ribery (Que no sé si jugaba), quien nos mando a la calle fue DJorkaeff


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El Inglaterra vs Senegal es domingo




disculpa

en australia es lunes


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> disculpa
> 
> en australia es lunes



Y en Japon es martes


----------



## Dr.Muller (30 Nov 2022)

chomin dijo:


> EL mejor ese dia no fue ni Zidane, Ni Henry ni Ribery (Que no sé si jugaba), quien nos mando a la calle fue DJorkaeff



Ohtia ese maganto se llevaba a los defensas arrastrando


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Pues espero que se ponga guantes








Dr.Muller dijo:


> He visto que holanda tiene llano el camino



Claro ques to llano. Porques Holanda.


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

*Messi encuentra un tesoro*

El jugador del Benfica Enzo Fernández será titular ante Polonia tras su gran entrada ante México. Jugará junto a Leo, al que pidió que siguiera con Argentina a través de Facebook en 2016.


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Como veís el Australia-Dinamarca?

Se meteran los aussies por primera vez en 1/8?


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (30 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Como veís el Australia-Dinamarca?
> 
> Se meteran los aussies por primera vez en 1/8?



Creo que en 2006 se metieron y los eliminó Italia con gol en el último minuto.
Hablo de memoria.


----------



## Leer (30 Nov 2022)

Esto no sería un empate perfecto a todo entre México y Polonia? Qué lo haría decantarse de un lado?


----------



## filets (30 Nov 2022)

Leer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1277389
> 
> 
> 
> Esto no sería un empate perfecto a todo entre México y Polonia? Qué lo haría decantarse de un lado?



las tarjetas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias, caliente, caliente
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277207



Esta claro que hoy los burbuja vemos el polonia argentina, Polonia nos necesita!!!! 

Luego nuestros muchaches de Arabia también nos necesitan!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias, caliente, caliente
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277207




Vicepresidente y primer ministro reformista @xilebo ¿Los servicios de inteligencia te han dicho algo sobre dónde oculta el enemigo al forero Nike?.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta claro que hoy los burbuja vemos el polonia argentina, Polonia nos necesita!!!!
> 
> Luego nuestros muchaches de Arabia también nos necesitan!!!



Ayer Irán fue un pvto bluf, a la tercera tiene que ir la vencida, los MENA van camino de fracaso en fracaso 








MENA - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (30 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Esa no es tranny seguro.
> 
> Y si lo fuese maricón el último en follársela sabes. xd



Cómo va a ser un travelo? Mucho nancy de cabaré - cabaré hay en este *FLORO*.

Está riquísima, coño.

*MUCHO NO HOMO-MARICÓN VEO POR AQUÍ, HOSTIAS.

CON QUIÉN VAMOS HOY??_???*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ayer Irán fue un pvto bluf, a la tercera tiene que ir la vencida, los MENA van camino de fracaso en fracaso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no hay entrada en wikipedia para el grupo de países PACO, estamos dejados de la mano de dios


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vicepresidente y primer ministro reformista @xilebo ¿Los servicios de inteligencia te han dicho algo sobre dónde oculta el enemigo al forero Nike?.



Segun los informes q manejo sobre la mesa, lo han raptado un grupo de marroquis y lo tienen encerrado en un colegio


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

*ONCE DE FRANCIA*

*Mandanda; Disasi, Konaté, Varane, Camavinga; Fofana, Tchouameni, Guendouzi, Veretout; Coman y Kolo Muani.*

Didier Deschamps apuesta por una rotación casi al completo del equipo. *El único intocable y titular en los tres partidos, Tchouameni *en el pivote. También *repite Varane por segunda vez* en el eje de la zaga.* Lo más llamativo, sin duda, las suplencias de Mbappé y Griezmann. Se estrena Camavinga como lateral zurdo en el Mundial. *Otros que descansan son Dembélé, Giroud, Rabiot, Upamecano, Lloris, Theo Hernández...







*¡ONCE DE TÚNEZ!*

Juegan *Dahmen; Kechrida, Meriah, Ghandri, Talbi, Maaloul; Ben Slimene, Skhiri, Laidouni, Bein Romdhane y Kazhri*


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Se nota que van a jvgar contra un filial


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

¡¡¡ALINEACIÓN DE AUSTRALIA!!!

*XI titular: Ryan; Degenek, Rowles, Souttar, Behich; Irvine, Mooy, Mcgree; Leckie, Duke y Goodwin.

Suplentes*: Redmayne, Vukovic, Atkinson, Karacic, Tilio, Wright, Maclaren, Hrustic, Mabil, Devlin, Deng, Kuol, King, Cummings y Baccus.








¡¡¡ALINEACIÓN DE DINAMARCA!!!

*XI titular: Schmeichel; Kristensen, Andersen, Christensen, Maelhe; Hojbjerg, Lindstrom; Skov Olsen, Eriksen, Jensen; y Braithwaite.

Suplentes*: Nelsson, Kjaer, Dolberg, Damsgaard, Norgaard, O.Christensen, Stryger Larsen, Wass, Wind, Poulsen, Cornelius, Ronnow, Skov y Bah.


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Leer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1277389
> 
> 
> 
> Esto no sería un empate perfecto a todo entre México y Polonia? Qué lo haría decantarse de un lado?



Hay un fair play system consistente en los siguientes parámetros:

-Un punto menos por cada tarjeta amarilla.
-Tres puntos por roja indirecta, o sea, segunda amarilla mismo jugador.
-Cuatro puntos por roja directa.
-Cinco puntos por roja directa después de una tarjeta amarilla.

Entonces estamos con Polonia -4 y Méjico -6

¿Que quedan empatados después de los partidos de hoy?

Sorteo con bolitas y papelitos.


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

*"Nosotros también nos hemos preguntado si ser segundos..."*

Luis Enrique, antes del partido contra Japón, sobre las posibilidades de clasificación: “No lleva a nada especular, puedes caer eliminado en los últimos 15 segundos...”.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (30 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *"Nosotros también nos hemos preguntado si ser segundos..."*
> 
> Luis Enrique, antes del partido contra Japón, sobre las posibilidades de clasificación: “No lleva a nada especular, puedes caer eliminado en los últimos 15 segundos...”.



No sé vosotros, pero yo, por preferir, prefiero jugar con Brasil, y si se pierde se pierde.

Hay que disfrutar de este mundial, que no es como en 2010 que éramos el mejor equipo con diferencia a pesar de Del Bosque (no me gustó en la selección, abro paraguas, sí me gustó en el Madric)


----------



## Edu.R (30 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Hay un fair play system consistente en los siguientes parámetros:
> 
> -Un punto menos por cada tarjeta amarilla.
> -Tres puntos por roja indirecta, o sea, segunda amarilla mismo jugador.
> ...



Debería prevalecer el ranking FIFA. Un sorteo  . Es improbable, pero un absurdo teniendo un ranking.


----------



## pandiella (30 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No sé vosotros, pero yo, por preferir, prefiero jugar con Brasil, y si se pierde se pierde.
> 
> Hay que disfrutar de este mundial, que no es como en 2010 que éramos el mejor equipo con diferencia a pesar de Del Bosque (no me gustó en la selección, abro paraguas, sí me gustó en el Madric)



desde que cogio el equipo hasta justo el partido de suiza del 2010 fue increible, en amistosos y clasificatorios. ver un partido de espanya era como uno de adultos contra crios


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Solo empezar ya se ha visto una desconexión defensiva tremenda de los aussies buff.


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Dinamarca necesita ganar a los paquetes estos, pero son un poco pupas me parece


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DE TUNISIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!

orsay


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

¡Sí joder sí, a tope con los MENAs!


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (30 Nov 2022)

Anulé


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (30 Nov 2022)

No me pregunteis pq pero de siempre los austrslianos no me han caido muy allá nunca, salvo cocodrillo dundé


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Paradón de Ryan a disparo de Jensen !!


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> No me pregunteis pq pero de siempre los austrslianos no me han caido muy allá nunca, salvo cocodrillo dundé



Valeeeeeeeee no te pienso preguntar.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (30 Nov 2022)

Penaaaal


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Nov 2022)

¿Juega Molby, Lerby, Laudrup y Elkjaer Larssen?....


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (30 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Juega Molby, Lerby, Laudrup y Elkjaer Larssen?....



Morten Olsen


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¡Sí joder sí, a tope con los MENAs!



Cuidado con el filial q se le puede subir a las barbas a Francia


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Nov 2022)

Messimetral


Calculadora de distancia online para evitar que el astro argentino se cruce con Canelo




messimetral.com





No sé si se ha puesto pero la gente se aburre mucho en internet


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (30 Nov 2022)

La verdad q lo mas potable de denmark es el del marcapasos


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Continúan las dudas de los daneses, no dan sensación de dominio hasta el momento en el Mundial y no tiene que ver con la posesión sino que se te note superior.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (30 Nov 2022)

De q t ries tortugo???

Mira como se come las uñas antxon


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Disparo de un socceroo con la puntera, qué difícil es ver eso jeje.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (30 Nov 2022)

Esta jugando muy bien Austria. Lo q unico q no veo a Alaba


----------



## deadbysunrise (30 Nov 2022)

Quitando a Veretout los demás jugadores de Francia son simiescos XD.
Parece la copa de África. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

¿Estáis viendo a Francia? pero si eso no tiene morbo ninguno

El partido interesante es el de Dinamarca intentando marcar y los canguros aguantando el empate


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (30 Nov 2022)

D momento la unité bé de la france tiene poco but


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (30 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Estáis viendo a Francia? pero si eso no tiene morbo ninguno
> 
> El partido interesante es el de Dinamarca intentando marcar y los canguros aguantando el empate



Dos pantallas la autentica saluc


Como dicen por aquí 

Taluec


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (30 Nov 2022)

La unica luz de Denmark es el msrcapasos


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (30 Nov 2022)

Australia eliminó a Perú en las clasificatorias.


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> La unica luz de Denmark es el msrcapasos



No entiendo cómo puede jugar al fútbol


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (30 Nov 2022)

Pero si está el alcayatas en el france tunez!!!


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (30 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Australia eliminó a Perú en las clasificatorias.



Lo cual t indica el nivel de Perú  

PERO NO T PREOCUPES, EN 2026 ESTARAN CLASIFICADAS LAS DOS.


thanks mr infantino $$$


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No entiendo cómo puede jugar al fútbol



En Brentford y Man Utd como si no le hubiese pasado nada, dando buenas sensaciones.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (30 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No entiendo cómo puede jugar al fútbol



Me cae muy bien


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Lo cual t indica el nivel de Perú



Dos estilos diferentes, uno amarrategui y especulador, otro abierto a lo que salga, parece que prevaleció lo segundo.


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> En Brentford y Man Utd como si no le hubiese pasado nada, dando buenas sensaciones.



Ya, ya lo sé...pero eso es rarísimo

Aqui el chaval del Getafe que fué al madrí y se desvaneció le dijeron los cardiologos que se acabó el fútbol y sin embargo este chico sigue jugando


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Nov 2022)

Viendo el partido de Dinamarca, lo tiene a huevo para ganar a los aussies. A mínimo que se parezcan a los maestros de los 80 y los 90, ganarán este partido.


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya, ya lo sé...pero eso es rarísimo
> 
> Aqui el chaval del Getafe que fué al madrí y se desvaneció le dijeron los cardiologos que se acabó el fútbol y sin embargo este chico sigue jugando



De la Red ??

Imagino que poco a poco la siensia médica va avanzando.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (30 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Dos estilos diferentes, uno amarrategui y especulador, otro abierto a lo que salga, parece que prevaleció lo segundo.



Yo ya q la cosa va a degenerar en 2026, ya voy con todo y quiero q alguno tipo:

Islas feroe
Luxemburgo,
Andorra
San Marino,
Fidji, 
Malta,
Barbados,
Armenia 

O ese pelaje..
Al menos uno este calsificada.

Iré a muerte con ellos


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Viendo el partido de Dinamarca, lo tiene a huevo para ganar a los aussies. A mínimo que se parezcan a los maestros de los 80 y los 90, ganarán este partido.



Necesita ganar o va fuera y sin embargo van muy tranquilos y ya está acabando casi la primera parte


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Nov 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil, ¿sigues participando en el mundial de onanismo?...

La opinión de un atleta de alta competición en este hilo siempre es determinante, entiende la psicologia del deportista de élite.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (30 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Viendo el partido de Dinamarca, lo tiene a huevo para ganar a los aussies. A mínimo que se parezcan a los maestros de los 80 y los 90, ganarán este partido.



Tu los has dicho...mira q intento ver a Denmark con buenos ojos...pero es q la calidad q tenian en los 80, 90...desapareció hace mucho...incluso marcapasos esta lejísimos del nivel de cualquier Laudrup


----------



## deadbysunrise (30 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya, ya lo sé...pero eso es rarísimo
> 
> Aqui el chaval del Getafe que fué al madrí y se desvaneció le dijeron los cardiologos que se acabó el fútbol y sin embargo este chico sigue jugando



Porque el danés tiene los huevos bien gordos y le encanta su trabajo. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Yo ya q la cosa va a degenerar en 2026, ya voy con todo y quiero q alguno tipo:
> 
> Islas feroe
> Luxemburgo,
> ...



En Europa no hay sitio para eso que pretendes, ahora lo que es Norteamérica y Asia paquetes a manta caerán, no lo veo tanto en el África negra, muchos equipos de semejante pelaje. Quizás la plaza de Oceanía también con Nueva Zelanda que pasa un poco de furgo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Nov 2022)

vaya 2 tordos 0-0

espero que el argento polski este mejor, al menos la emoción la tendrá


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (30 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Debería prevalecer el ranking FIFA. Un sorteo  . Es improbable, pero un absurdo teniendo un ranking.



Una tanda de penaltis a caraperro en el desierto


----------



## Zarpa (30 Nov 2022)

Túnez parece incapaz de marcar con razón 0 GF, lo de Francia deprimente sin balonazo a Mbapé no saben que hacer y parece la república centroafricana.


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> En Europa no hay sitio para eso que pretendes, ahora lo que es Norteamérica y Asia paquetes a manta caerán, no lo veo tanto en el África negra, muchos equipos de semejante pelaje. Quizás la plaza de Oceanía también con Nueva Zelanda que pasa un poco de furgo.



europa solo sube 3 equipos, pillas los que se quedaron fuera de la repesca y de ahí salen, mira que es monguer el tipo al que citas

de africa se añaden 4,5 y de asia tb, vamos que habrá una repesca

de concacaf que es una basura 3 más

de america sur se añaden 2 clasificaran *6,5 de 10 equipos*, vamos que hay que ser manco pa no meterse

oceania ira 1 fijo, nueva zelanda siempre


----------



## Charlatan (30 Nov 2022)

dinamarca da autentica pena,como en 2 años ha tirado el futbol veloz en mierda........


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

Pues no tiene pinta que Dinamarca vaya a ganar


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Pues nada, al descanso clasificados de momento los socceroos ante la indolente Danmark que se dicen ellos.


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> oceania ira 1 fijo, nueva zelanda siempre



Quizás le convenga ahora a Australia volverse a su terruño jeje


----------



## fieraverde (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Quizás le convenga ahora a Australia volverse a su terruño jeje



por competitividad no, aparte que asia sube un huevo

otra cosa es que los asiaf o como se llame los echen


----------



## Edu.R (30 Nov 2022)

Si marca Túnez, pasa Túnez. No están tan lejos.


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si marca Túnez, pasa Túnez. No están tan lejos.



Como pase eso y los socceroos se queden eliminados igual asistimos en un año a la venganza, rugby world cup 2023 en France.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

Muy decepcionante Dinamarca


----------



## Jotacé96 (30 Nov 2022)

Va a marcar alguien o qué


----------



## deadbysunrise (30 Nov 2022)

Que se jodan los gabachos. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

GOL DE TÚNEZ


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Muy decepcionante Dinamarca



Sale el delantero del Sevilla para arreglarlo y que no juega en su equipo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Nov 2022)

Dinamarca antes jugaba a algo. Qué coñazo de partido.


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

No estarían mal esos octavos Arabia Saudí-Túnez. En lo malo que si son los argentos con el camino allanado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

GOL DE AUSTRALIA


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Nov 2022)

la morisma ha marcado, ahora los dos palurdos necesitan ganar y golaso de australia, loool


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DE LOS SOCCEROOOOOOOOOOOS !!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

Estoy flipando


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Pues lo ha hecho bonito Leckie, varios recortes y disparo.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (30 Nov 2022)

vaya golazo de australia, puro 9


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Vaya golazo


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

Ganan Tunisia y los Avssies, impensapla


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya golazo



No vuelve a meter una así en su vida, pero vaya, al César lo que es del César.


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Leckie juega en el Melbourne City, ya le veo preparando las maletas, un gol así pasaporte seguro.


----------



## Zarpa (30 Nov 2022)

Tienen que sacar a Mbapé sin él Francia no es nada.


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Tienen que sacar a Mbapé sin él Francia no es nada.



Les da igual están clasificados primeros


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Tienen que sacar a Mbapé sin él Francia no es nada.



Son primeras de grupo igualmente, así que pueden ser eternamente pasotas hoy.
Claro que el Embapé lo arregla.


----------



## Bimbo (30 Nov 2022)

Wow tenias razon solo deberian ir solo selecciones europeas menudos equipazos dinamarca y gales!!!!!! Pagaria miles de euros por ver estas selecciones. Como siempre te eis razon!!
Ojala en vez de un espectaculo mundial con todo el mundo pendiente quitar todas las selecciones y meter macedinia , eslovenia, bielorrusia, malta!!!
Eso haria que fuera un espectaculo bruttaaal!!!!!!
Teneis un idea que vale millones sois increiblemente inteligentes vender esa idea por millones


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Leckie juega en el Melbourne City, ya le veo preparando las maletas, un gol así pasaporte seguro.



Como miles de personas en los últimos 5 minutos, he mirado en la wiki porque es un señor chicharro lo que ha metido: tiene 31 años y muchos años de carrera a caballo entre primera y segunda en Alemania antes de volverse a Australia. Si tuviese 21, a lo mejor, pero ya a estás alturas...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

Entra Cornelius, menos mal


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Son primeras de grupo igualmente, así que pueden ser eternamente pasotas hoy.
> Claro que el Embapé lo arregla.



Bueno, son primeros por una diferencia de goles que por ahora es de +4 con respecto a Australia, pero con dos partidos en juego. Si mete uno más Túnez y Dinamarca se lanza a tumba abierta y Australia los mata a la contra, pues ya no es tan seguro.


----------



## cebollo (30 Nov 2022)

Francia con un solo blanco pierde contra Túnez. Es una señal.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

Entra para ver si lo lesionan¿?


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Había pitado penal ese tipo ?? Menos mal de orsay.


----------



## NORDWAND (30 Nov 2022)

Dinamarca lo único que puede hacer es meter a Túnez en octavos...


----------



## Edu.R (30 Nov 2022)

Dinamarca me ha decepcionado muchísimo, la verdad. La que más con diferencia.

Francia puede empatar, pero vamos Dinamarca está muy difícil.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Nov 2022)

Pues Argentina, si gana... va a tener casi seguro un rival jodidamente asequible.


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues Argentina, si gana... va a tener casi seguro un rival jodidamente asequible.



Bueno, los octavos deben de ser superables para cualquier selección puntera, si llegan a cuartos Inglaterra.


----------



## bronymaricøn (30 Nov 2022)

VAMOS SELECCION!!!! VAMOS MESSI!!!!


----------



## Edu.R (30 Nov 2022)

De todas formas Francia "jugar"... no mucho. Son muy buenos en las áreas y con individualidades.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Nov 2022)

Ocho minutitos.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Nov 2022)

E inauguramos la página 1.000


----------



## Zarpa (30 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> De todas formas Francia "jugar"... no mucho. Son muy buenos en las áreas y con individualidades.



Deschamps es el Clemente Francés pero con cracks de delantera.


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Imagino que mañana el menistro francés al cargo pretendía pasarse por Túnez, observo que les faltan plomo y fosfatos.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

Vaya tuercebotas los daneses! Estos no son los del '92!


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Joder con Dinamarca con la peazo eurocopa que hizo y vaya mierda mundial que se ha marcado


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

Menos mal que no les gusta el fútbol a los australianos que prefieren el rugby y su fútbol paco con camisetas de presidiarios.


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Nov 2022)

vaya subnormal el portero australiano, saca rapido y le haces el 2º, subnormal

ojala empate dinamarca

grande smeikel, segunda subida a rematar


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues Argentina, si gana... va a tener casi seguro un rival jodidamente asequible.



Esa gente siempre cae de pie

Es a las selecciones lo que el madri a los clubs: tienen una potra desmedida

Y hoy supuesto le van a ganar a los caratruchas polacos


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Joder con Dinamarca con la peazo eurocopa que hizo y vaya mierda mundial que se ha marcado



Dinamarca la eterna sobrevalorada. Fue buena de 1984 a 1992 e ya.


----------



## Zarpa (30 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Menos mal que no les gusta el fútbol a los australianos que prefieren el rugby y su fútbol paco con camisetas de presidiarios.



Eso es cope para cuando pierden XD


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Menos mal que no les gusta el fútbol a los australianos que prefieren el rugby y su fútbol paco con camisetas de presidiarios.



wtf 4 de la mañana de un jueves?


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

El máximo rival de Dinamarca en la clasificación fue Escocia...


----------



## Charlatan (30 Nov 2022)

no me gustaria ir a penales con australia teniendo al portero ese........


----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Nov 2022)

grizzi como no


----------



## Metamorfosis (30 Nov 2022)

Bien la supremacia europea hoy dando muestras de superioridad futbolística


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (30 Nov 2022)

Francia y Australia a octavos. 
Túnez y Dinamarca eliminadas.


----------



## Zarpa (30 Nov 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> wtf 4 de la mañana de un jueves?



Allí es verano.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

qué pena Dinamarca cómo han degenerado, no poder con los canguros estos, que empezaron a jugar al futbol antesdeayer


----------



## Hamtel (30 Nov 2022)

Putos gabachos


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

Gol de Grisman, pero como ha acabado el partido no vale para una pvta mierca, como en el Atleti


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Me cargo a Argentina, Alemania y Croacia en fase de grupos.
> 
> Dinamarca llega a la final.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1258283



Me autocito y me trago mi owned 
Dinamarca decepción total.


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Esa gente siempre cae de pie
> 
> Es a las selecciones lo que el madri a los clubs: tienen un potra desmedida
> 
> Y hoy supuesto le van a ganar a los caratruchas polacos



Polonia ha jugado rematadamente mal los dos primeros partidos. Y su nivel es de partidito cerrado y que pille una el 9 de casualidad.

Pero si hay una seleccion que puede resucitarlos, es la de los pechofrios de la pampa.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (30 Nov 2022)

Gol de Griezmann anulado. Sigue 1-0


----------



## Zarpa (30 Nov 2022)

El Var jajaja 
tampoco es que importe mucho


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

Y le anvlan el gol a grisman


----------



## Hamtel (30 Nov 2022)

El tunecino de la peineta


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

Minvto 12 de la ptorroga


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (30 Nov 2022)

Se acabó. Túnez 1-0 Francia


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Gol de Grisman, pero como ha acabado el partido no vale para una pvta mierca, como en el Atleti



Bueno, ojo. La sensacion que les quedaba era la impotencia ante un equipo de mierda que los ha desactivado simplemente igualandoles en lo fisico.

Empatar en el 98 les disipa dudas.



edit: Hostias, ya habia apagado la tele  . Pues no, francia se va con una derrota a los octavos.


----------



## Hamtel (30 Nov 2022)

Ganaron los mojameds a los mamadus


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Me autocito y me trago mi owned
> Dinamarca decepción total.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277696



Yo los llevé a cuartos:


----------



## Zarpa (30 Nov 2022)

Ahora si empatan Argentina-Francia


----------



## Hamtel (30 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Bueno, ojo. La sensacion que les quedaba era la impotencia ante un equipo de mierda que los ha desactivado simplemente igualandoles en lo fisico.
> 
> Empatar en el 98 les disipa dudas.



Se lo han anulada. Ha ganado Tunez


----------



## Edu.R (30 Nov 2022)

Arabia Saudi-Australia puede ser una REALIDAD en unas horas.


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

Un detalle típico detector de cuñaos con pocas luces es decir: "me da igual Brasil que otro más fácil, para ser campeón hay que ganar a todos".

Subnormales.


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Me autocito y me trago mi owned
> Dinamarca decepción total.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277696



hijo de puta menudo nulo eres


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo los llevé a cuartos:



Todos teníamos fe en Japón,

también los puse que pasaban.

* Marruecos si acerté que la iban a liar.


----------



## VandeBel (30 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo los llevé a cuartos:



Qatar en octavos, jijiji


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Me autocito y me trago mi owned
> Dinamarca decepción total.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277696



Suele pasar cuando uno quiere hacerse el especialito listillo.

Pide perdón y lo pensaremos.


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Suele pasar cuando uno quiere hacerse el especialito listillo.
> 
> Pide perdón y lo pensaremos.



Ya, ya,
ahora todos muy expertos.

* Apostar por Dinamarca no era nada especial,
eran los que mejor estaban jugando en la Nations.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil, ¿sigues participando en el mundial de onanismo?...
> 
> La opinión de un atleta de alta competición en este hilo siempre es determinante, entiende la psicologia del deportista de élite.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2022)

Vamos a ir preparando el chiringuito para desear una eliminación por goleada a Argentina.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (30 Nov 2022)

¿Francia perdiendo contra Túnez?


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo los llevé a cuartos:



Todo es posible, pero dudo mucho que Argentina elimine a Francia.


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Arabia Saudi-Australia puede ser una REALIDAD en unas horas.



Ya te digo, puestos a hacer cábalas vaya cuadro por arriba, un cuarto de final Holanda-Australia y el otro Brasil-España.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Segun los informes q manejo sobre la mesa, lo han raptado un grupo de marroquis y lo tienen encerrado en un colegio



Es un extraña desaparición, podría estar el enemigo detrás de este asunto?? 

Recordemos como orquestó la trama de corrupción Tarradellas....


----------



## cebollo (30 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Arabia Saudi-Australia puede ser una REALIDAD en unas horas.



Lo veo factible y creo que pasaría Arabia Saudi.


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos a ir preparando el chiringuito para desear una eliminación por goleada a Argentina.



Eso es lo importante,

creo que el 90% del planeta quiere que pierda Argentina

menos Maldini y el gitano de Lobo Carrasco.


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Polonia ha jugado rematadamente mal los dos primeros partidos. Y su nivel es de partidito cerrado y que pille una el 9 de casualidad.
> 
> Pero si hay una seleccion que puede resucitarlos, es la de los pechofrios de la pampa.



Polonia tiene el aliciente del mejor cruce de octavos

Si gana juega contra Australia, lo que es mucho mejor que jugar contra Francia


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Eso es lo importante,
> 
> creo que el 90% del planeta quiere que pierda Argentina
> 
> menos Maldini y el gitano de Lobo Carrasco.



Maldini es ultra brasuca. 

Solo que como es politicamente correcto y no quiere perder seguidores, va con los sudamericanos.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (30 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



El fuera de juego


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Maldini es ultra brasuca.
> 
> Solo que como es politicamente correcto y no quiere perder seguidores, va con los sudamericanos.



No acierta una el puto calvo,

venga, después de la cagada de Dinamarca,
me arriesgo a un nuevo owned,

*CAMPEÓN USA*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

No he podido ver nada hoy. ¿Que haya perdido Francia con Tunez es por que han sudado del partido u otra razon¿?


----------



## qbit (30 Nov 2022)

He estado remando y no he visto los partidos. Veo que ha habido sorpresas. Los que los hayáis visto, contadme qué os ha parecido.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Nov 2022)

Dinamarca un empate y dos derrotas, con un solo gol a favor.

Despues los hexpertos diran que ampliar el cupo a los niggas y tiraflechas va en contra del "espectaculo".


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es un extraña desaparición, podría estar el enemigo detrás de este asunto??
> 
> Recordemos como orquestó la trama de corrupción Tarradellas....



Pues si, no hay que descartar ninguna línea dentro de la operación


----------



## filets (30 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Eso es lo importante,
> 
> creo que el 90% del planeta quiere que pierda Argentina
> 
> menos Maldini y el gitano de Lobo Carrasco.


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

Grupo D definido


----------



## qbit (30 Nov 2022)

Es la m. (*) del sistema copero.

(*) Unos interpretarán m. como "magia" y otros como yo, "mierda".


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Dinamarca un empate y dos derrotas, con un solo gol a favor.
> 
> Despues los hexpertos diran que ampliar el cupo a los niggas y tiraflechas va en contra del "espectaculo".



No lo pillais ni con un diagrama para progremitas.

Dinamarca es la seleccion numero 17 del ranking UEFA. Y se ha metido en el mundial en un formato de mierda en la que italia-portugal y turquia que estan por encima de ella, se han tenido que jugar una sola plaza.

Si solo se metieran las 10 mejores europeas y luego fueran a un pre-mundial, pues seguramente dinamarca no habria llegado a qatar e Italia y turquia estarian en octavos.


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> E inauguramos la página 1.000



Premio para Edu ! se lleva la muñeca chochona


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Vaya sorpresa lo de Dinamarca, ¿quién lo diría?.

Por cierto lío en Serbia y gordo.

Al parecer la baja de Vlahović es todo pantomima, se apretó a la mujer de Rajković, el portero.




Está todo Serbia escandalizada


----------



## chomin (30 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Un detalle típico detector de cuñaos con pocas luces es decir: "me da igual Brasil que otro más fácil, para ser campeón hay que ganar a todos".
> 
> Subnormales.



+10000 hay que ganar a los te toquen, no a todos, contra más fáciles mejor, evidentemente


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

*Bochorno de Francia ante Túnez*

La campeona del mundo cayó por la mínima ante una selección que fue la única que intentó llevarse el partido desde el principio. Griezmann empató en el 98, pero fue anulado.


----------



## filets (30 Nov 2022)

Pensaba que los argentos pasaban hambre


----------



## qbit (30 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Vaya sorpresa lo de Dinamarca, ¿quién lo diría?.
> 
> Por cierto lío en Serbia y gordo.
> 
> ...



Viendo que tiene los labios falsos, sospecho que lo de abajo también lo es, luego no le ha merecido la pena hacer eso para la que le va a caer encima.


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


>



polonia da asco otanero hijo de la gran pvta


----------



## filets (30 Nov 2022)

¿Cuanto tardara el divorcio cuando se retire?
Yo digo que menos de un año


----------



## filets (30 Nov 2022)

Los USANOS le daran la mitad de sus ganancias a la seleccion femenina
Casi que prefiero arrodillarme antes de los partidos


----------



## qbit (30 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1277741
> 
> 
> ¿Cuanto tardara el divorcio cuando se retire?
> Yo digo que menos de un año



No hombre. En un año no le ha dado tiempo a gastarse el dinero del marido.


----------



## filets (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

¡Scaloni ya tiene su XI!

Tras muchos quebraderos de cabeza, parece que Lionel Scaloni ya tiene su once para enfrentar a Polonia. Finalmente, *Julián Álvarez y Enzo Fernández *tomarán el testigo en este trascendental partido en pos de Lautaro Martínez y Leandro Paredes. La alineación de la albiceleste finalmente quedaría así: *Dibu Martínez; Molina, Romero, Otamendi, Acuña; De Paul, Enzo Fernández, Alexis Mac Allister; Messi, Julián Álvarez y Di María.*


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No he podido ver nada hoy. ¿Que haya perdido Francia con Tunez es por que han sudado del partido u otra razon¿?



Yo solo he visto los ultimos 20 minutos en donde han atacado sin parar y han sido totalmente incapaces de crear ocasiones.


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Vaya sorpresa lo de Dinamarca, ¿quién lo diría?.
> 
> Por cierto lío en Serbia y gordo.
> 
> ...



se casa con puta goldigger y espera lealtad?


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

*De huevos va la cosa*


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Vaya sorpresa lo de Dinamarca, ¿quién lo diría?.
> 
> Por cierto lío en Serbia y gordo.
> 
> ...



Segun dicen no es solo vlahovic sino tb gudelj. Y los cucks son el portero CALBO y Jovic.

Si es un bulo, el que lo creo tonto no es. Porque ha puesto a los dos alfotas malotes corneando a los dos betillas, con dos zorras.


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

*Se me metió algo en el ojo*


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

Que los amegos ganen hoy y los argensidosos empaten daría para apaja hoy


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

chomin dijo:


> +10000 hay que ganar a los te toquen, no a todos, contra más fáciles mejor, evidentemente



Un ejemplo.

Alemania en 2002 se tuvo que enfrentar a:

Irlanda
Camerún 
Arabia Saudita
---
Paraguay
EEUU
Corea
Brasil

O sea tuvo un rival difícil en todo el mundial. Desgaste mínimo.


----------



## The Replicant (30 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Que los amegos ganen hoy y los argensidosos empaten daría para apaja hoy



rabo en mano me hallo

taluecs


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1277741
> 
> 
> ¿Cuanto tardara el divorcio cuando se retire?
> Yo digo que menos de un año



Messi me repugna pero creo que esa no le deja hasta que se muera.

Debe ser la única mujer que no lo ve asqueroso, se conocen desde críos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Se me metió algo en el ojo*



Brutal.

Ya llevamos los mismos goles que en aquel mundial. Y mejor diferencia (8-1 ahora por 8-2 entonces)


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

¿Qué tal ha estado Camavinga? ¿Alguien ha visto el partido de Francia-Cartago?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (30 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Brutal.
> 
> Ya llevamos los mismos goles que en aquel mundial. Y mejor diferencia (8-1 ahora por 8-2 entonces)



Pero dudo mucho que acabe igual.


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Los USANOS le daran la mitad de sus ganancias a la seleccion femenina
> Casi que prefiero arrodillarme antes de los partidos



Retiro mi apoyo a USA.


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿Qué tal ha estado Camavinga? ¿Alguien ha visto el partido de Francia-Cartago?



Como el equipo, de puta pena


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Un detalle típico detector de cuñaos con pocas luces es decir: "me da igual Brasil que otro más fácil, para ser campeón hay que ganar a todos".
> 
> Subnormales.



De acuerdo contigo.

De hecho, en un torneo tipo champions, cuando quedan en semifinales 3 muy buenos y 1 patan, las apuestas cambian completamente despues del sorteo a favor de quien se enfrenta al patan.

De hecho, lo podria matematizar.


----------



## Zarpa (30 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿Qué tal ha estado Camavinga? ¿Alguien ha visto el partido de Francia-Cartago?



Lateral Izquierdo desaparecido salvo para defender, Luego Interior pero ya con Grizzzman y Mbapé en el campo mejor pero nada relevante porque Túnez estaba con el autobús.


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

*Historia de los Mundiales*


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Retiro mi apoyo a USA.



dinamierda, usa

estas muy tonta charito


----------



## sivigliano (30 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1277741
> 
> 
> ¿Cuanto tardara el divorcio cuando se retire?
> Yo digo que menos de un año



Messi es un tío hogareño y sencillo a pesar de ser multimillonario. Es de la clase de hombres que pueden estar toda la vida con su esposa.


----------



## pepetemete (30 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Bochorno de Francia ante Túnez*
> 
> La campeona del mundo cayó por la mínima ante una selección que fue la única que intentó llevarse el partido desde el principio. Griezmann empató en el 98, pero fue anulado.



Too much nigga

El equipo de blancos era Túnez, pa' flipar


----------



## Zarpa (30 Nov 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Messi es un tío hogareño y sencillo a pesar de ser multimillonario. Es de la clase de hombres que pueden estar toda la vida con su esposa.



Tuvo que llegar a ser el mejor y multimillonario para cumplir su sueño de tener una vida familiar de granjero.


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

Recorrido del Barcelona para ganar la Champions de 1992:

Hansa Rostock
Kaiserlslautern
Sparta Praga
Benfica
Dinamo Kiev
Sampdoria

Una puta vergüenza. Ni un solo rival fuerte. Y lo rentabilizaron más que los rojos a Franco.


----------



## eltonelero (30 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1277741
> 
> 
> ¿Cuanto tardara el divorcio cuando se retire?
> Yo digo que menos de un año



Depende de lo que pueda estar un tio como Messi en el candelero despues de retirarse.
Un tio como Beckham, Zidane o Ronaldo años... pero uno como Messi pues como Casillas o Iniesta.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> No lo pillais ni con un diagrama para progremitas.
> 
> Dinamarca es la seleccion numero 17 del ranking UEFA. Y se ha metido en el mundial en un formato de mierda en la que italia-portugal y turquia que estan por encima de ella, se han tenido que jugar una sola plaza.
> 
> Si solo se metieran las 10 mejores europeas y luego fueran a un pre-mundial, pues seguramente dinamarca no habria llegado a qatar e Italia y turquia estarian en octavos.



Que te dejes de numeritos de una vez y si tan infalible es tu formula, apuesta pasta que te vas a forrar.

La unica realidad son los HECHOS y si Italia, Turquia o las Islas Feroe merecen estar en un Mundial, la manera de demostrarlo es GANANDO y clasificandose. El unico plan es ganar, ganar y ganar, como decia don Luis Aragones.

Porque el "pre-mundial" ya existe y ahora mismo se esta jugando en Qatar, de manera que la seleccion numero 17 del ranking UEFA ya esta fuera de la lucha por el titulo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Un detalle típico detector de cuñaos con pocas luces es decir: "me da igual Brasil que otro más fácil, para ser campeón hay que ganar a todos".
> 
> Subnormales.



Tambien decir que mejor perder "para que no nos toque Brasil en cuartos", es un detector de equipos que proximanente se van a ir al carrer.


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Veo que le dan la oportunidad a Karol Świderski en la Polska.

Mola, mola, tiene un olfato de gol bastante curioso el delantero centro de Charlotte, a ver si Lewan arrastra a las defensas hacia sí, porque este tío es bueno y puede sorprender.


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Depende de lo que pueda estar un tio como Messi en el candelero despues de retirarse.
> Un tio como Beckham, Zidane o Ronaldo años... pero uno como Messi pues como Casillas o Iniesta.



Messi hasta el día que se muera va a ser millonario con mil empresas y una personalidad invitada a todo tipo de eventos, saraos, homenajes, cenas de alto estatus...

No se va a aburrir la zorrita, comerle la polla a ese retrasado carabobo sudaca apestoso tamaño niño le reportará vida de alto standing toda la vida.

Di Stefano fue el único argentino no-asqueroso. Era un señor normal. Maradona un psicópata drogadicto tramposo egocéntrico tarado.


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Que te dejes de numeritos de una vez y si tan infalible es tu formula, apuesta pasta que te vas a forrar.
> 
> La unica realidad son los HECHOS y si Italia, Turquia o las Islas Feroe merecen estar en un Mundial, la manera de demostrarlo es GANANDO y clasificandose. El unico plan es ganar, ganar y ganar, como decia don Luis Aragones.
> 
> Porque el "pre-mundial" ya existe y ahora mismo se esta jugando en Qatar, de manera que la seleccion numero 17 del ranking UEFA ya esta fuera de la lucha por el titulo.



Que Italia, turquia y portugal compitan por una unica plaza es un puto timo. De ahi que haya que cambiar el sistema de clasificacion. 

Los hechos dicen que los tres primeros grupos de este mundial los han ganado tres equipos UEFA. Y en el proximo mundial con 48 selecciones los tres primeros grupos los ganaran tres equipos UEFA. 

Y no, lo que se esta jugando en Qatar es la fase final del mundial. Un pre-mundial es una clasificacion entre todas las asociaciones para acceder a la fase final.


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

Alineación Arabia Saudita

Por su parte, con algunas bajas para este encuentro, Arabia Saudita buscará la victoria arrancando de inicio con:

Mohammed Alowais, Alghannam Sultan, Abduleah Alamri, Ali Albuyali, Feras Albikan, Salem Aldawsari, Saleh Alshehri, Saud Abdulhamid, Alhassan Ali, Altambakti Hassan y Mohamed Kanno. 








Alineación México

¡Listo el cuadro inicial de la Selección Mexicana para este partido! Los Tricolores saltarán al terreno de juego para buscar su boleto a los octavos de final con:

Guillermo Ochoa, Jorge Sánchez, César Montes, Héctor Moreno, Jesús Gallardo, Edson Álvarez, Luis Chávez, Orbelín Pineda, Hirving Lozano, Alexis Vega y Henry Martín


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Que Italia, turquia y portugal compitan por una unica plaza es un puto timo. De ahi que haya que cambiar el sistema de clasificacion.
> 
> Los hechos dicen que los tres primeros grupos de este mundial los han ganado tres equipos UEFA. Y en el proximo mundial con 48 selecciones los tres primeros grupos los ganaran tres equipos UEFA.
> 
> Y no, lo que se esta jugando en Qatar es la fase final del mundial. Un pre-mundial es una clasificacion entre todas las asociaciones para acceder a la fase final.



La FIFA ya dijo que el mundial es el escaparate del futbol en el mundo, no la competicion de las mejores del mundo. Ya quedó claro y hay que aceptarlo.

Y el mundial de 48 va en esa línea


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No he podido ver nada hoy. ¿Que haya perdido Francia con Tunez es por que han sudado del partido u otra razon¿?



Acabo de ver el resumen largo

Ha salido con el equipo B y les han ganado, y al final metieron a Griezmann y Mbappé...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

DAWAJ POLSKA!! VAMOS POLONIA!!
A ROMPERLE EL ORTO A ESOS BOLUDOS!!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>




Pozdrawiam.


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> *DAWAJ* POLSKA!! VAMOS POLONIA!!
> A ROMPERLE EL ORTO A ESOS BOLUDOS!!!



Joder, igual que en ruso


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

Ningún argentino por aquí de momento, no?

Ya vendrán luego si ganan...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

Que digo yo

Ya nos podían haber tocado Gales o Dinamarca que han ido a Catar a no competir en vez de Alemania, no?


----------



## filets (30 Nov 2022)

*Karol Józef Wojtyła* 
vs
*Jorge Mario Bergoglio*


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

En rojo los países que van con Argentina esta noche.


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La FIFA ya dijo que el mundial es el escaparate del futbol en el mundo, no la competicion de las mejores del mundo. Ya quedó claro y hay que aceptarlo.
> 
> Y el mundial de 48 va en esa línea



Si ya lo se. 

Solo doy mi vision de lo que deberia ser la competicion si queremos un mundial con los mejores. 

Mira el desastre de los comodines en la nfl ampliando a 7. Que este año a lo mejor sube el nivel? pues a lo mejor, pero de momento el septimo ha dado vergüenza.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

Hay link en boludo?


----------



## Kursk (30 Nov 2022)

Himnazo polaco.

Vamos polskis


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1277774
> 
> *Karol Józef Wojtyła*
> vs
> *Jorge Mario Bergoglio*



No son demasiado beatos los argentos, hubiese sido más inteligente sacarse a un pope brasilero y de paso jorobar a las iglesias protestantes que pululan por allí.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

Tengo link de la FOX World Cup Live Stream Poland vs Argentina - 1Stream

Hay link en boludo?


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

Vamooos. 

Partidazo.


----------



## NORDWAND (30 Nov 2022)

Vamos Polonia!!!


----------



## il banditto (30 Nov 2022)

Sería demigrante que argentina, la cual nos han vendido como favorito durante semanas, se elimine en la fase de grupos


----------



## il banditto (30 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Vamos Polonia!!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277785



Típica pvta de página de contactos en zona de Cracovia que puede ser tuya 1h por 50 mortadelos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Vamos Polonia!!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277785



MeanWhile en la pampa


----------



## NORDWAND (30 Nov 2022)

De Troncaul titular...


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Típica pvta de página de contactos en zona de Cracovia que puede ser tuya 1h por 50 mortadelos



¿Hay mucho pvterío en la Polska?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

Argentina va de podemos


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Al Fideo el sobrenombre le va que ni pintado.


----------



## TNTcl (30 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> En rojo los países que van con Argentina esta noche.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277777



Debe ser un error suyo, eso no es Andorra ni un País. De hecho no participa en el campeonato del mundo siquiera, así que no...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

El tercero de cada grupo se clasifica para la Europa League o cómo va eso?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Polonio 210 VS Piojo Hormonado


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

*Fallón Torres*


----------



## il banditto (30 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> ¿Hay mucho pvterío en la Polska?



Lo hay, aunque siempre que me ha sido posible sacar unos dias para hacer travesuras he preferido ir s Ucrania donde el dinero cunde mucho mas    

Dicho esto, las mejores poootas en calidac/precio las he catado en hambrentina así que en ese aspecto hoy tengo el coração dividido


----------



## bronymaricøn (30 Nov 2022)

VAMOS ARGENTINAAAAA VAMOSSS


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2022)

Vamos polacos!!!!!!


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Pero qué disparo más ridículo le ha salido a Bielik con toda la portería para él, pofavó.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Por cuanto palmaran hoy los mejicanos?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Lo hay, aunque siempre que me ha sido posible sacar unos dias para hacer travesuras he preferido ir s Ucrania donde el dinero cunde mucho mas
> 
> Dicho esto, las mejores poootas en calidac/precio las he catado en hambrentina así que en ese aspecto hoy tengo el coração dividido



Las argentinas son muy putas, cuestión de necesidades.


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Por cuanto palmaran hoy los mejicanos?



A ver si marca pronto la Arabia y vemos sudar gota gorda a los argentos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

ojo que se ha visto a un tipo que se parece mucho a Canelo Alvarez intentando entrar al estadio, iba preguntando "cuates ustedes vieron por aqui a un boludo que estaba pisando mi bandera de mesico lindo y querido, lo vieron ?, lo vieron?, dije que si lo vieron pinches putos"


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Por cuanto palmaran hoy los mejicanos?



Necesitamos una noche de los segarros largos


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El tercero de cada grupo se clasifica para la Europa League o cómo va eso?



Para la Copa Maradona, se jugará en el Spoti.


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Las argentinas son muy putas, cuestión de necesidades.



No las conozco bien, poco las he visto por ahí pero lo que es usando el trasto este bastante delgadas y callos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## il banditto (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Las argentinas son muy putas, cuestión de necesidades.



Auténticos caramelitos por 30€ la hora, gracias a dios por el sosialismo. Volviendo al tema del hilo, creéis que estamos viendo el último partido de Messi con la albiceleste?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

*¿Con quién van los culés?*


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

Muy bien plantada Argentina en estos primeros minutos, su mejor inicio en lo que llevamos de Mundial. Y Polonia no logra ni defender bien ni triangular pases para poder meterse más en el campo de los boludos.


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1277792



Cuando no existían los cacharros de ahora hicieron un test rápido por teléfono a los estudiantes de la Universidad de Duke, famosa en baloncesto, y ninguno supo deletrear correctamente el apellido de su conocido entrenador, Mike Krzyzewski.


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Muy bien plantada Argentina en estos primeros minutos, su mejor inicio en lo que llevamos de Mundial. Y Polonia no logra ni defender bien ni triangular pases para poder meterse más en el campo de los boludos.



Scagoni se ha dejado la defensa de tres, parece que quiere darle categoría a su equipo con más vocación ofensiva, pero bueno solo son tácticas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Auténticos caramelitos por 30€ la hora, gracias a dios por el sosialismo. Volviendo al tema del hilo, creéis que estamos viendo el último partido de Messi con la albiceleste?



Yo quiero que palmen los argentinos, pero no se si ahora, si jugarán los octavos con Francia, firmaba porque ganasen hoy los boludos.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Muy bien plantada Argentina en estos primeros minutos, su mejor inicio en lo que llevamos de Mundial. Y Polonia no logra ni defender bien ni triangular pases para poder meterse más en el campo de los boludos.



Mala pinta


----------



## feministaliberal (30 Nov 2022)

Los culés tenéis el corazón dividido?


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Mira el desastre de los comodines en la nfl ampliando a 7. Que este año a lo mejor sube el nivel? pues a lo mejor, pero de momento el septimo ha dado vergüenza.



A mi me gusta


----------



## feministaliberal (30 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1277799



Solo le mete goles al almería


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Mala pinta



Llegan a la línea de 3/4 fácilmente.


----------



## il banditto (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Yo quiero que palmen los argentinos, pero no se si ahora, si jugarán los octavos con Francia, firmaba porque ganasen hoy los boludos.



Hombre, una cosa hay que reconocer a esa gente, es que están loquisimos y entregados a su equipo, se dejan los ahorros de 5 años en ir 10.dias a morolandia, no me desagrada la idea de escuchar a 15 mil argentinos cantando suuu vieja es nigeriaaaana, su viejo cameruneeeees, pero en el documentoooo nacionalidad franceeeees    sería un lol eterno


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

En Catar a parte de ver el fútbol, que haces? Clima de mierda, paisaje de mierda, ciudades de mierda, país de mierda...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Grande Acuña, tras la asistencia de Messi, a las nubes se fue.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¿Con quién van los culés?*



Los cules van con Messi descarado, este meme sobra.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Hombre, una cosa hay que reconocer a esa gente, es que están loquisimos y entregados a su equipo, se dejan los ahorros de 5 años en ir 10.dias a morolandia, no me desagrada la idea de escuchar a 15 mil argentinos cantando suuu vieja es nigeriaaaana, su viejo cameruneeeees, pero en el documentoooo nacionalidad franceeeees    sería un lol eterno



Quizá su selección les haga un favor palmando pronto


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Está muy interesante el otro partido entre Saudíes y aztecas, oportunidades para ambos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

Polonia de todos modos no suele cambiar demasiado sus dibujos tácticos, juega más o menos igual. Es lo que se preveía, Argentina don el dominio y tratando de disponer de ocasiones y Polonia a verlas venir.


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Hombre, una cosa hay que reconocer a esa gente, es que están loquisimos y entregados a su equipo, se dejan los ahorros de 5 años en ir 10.dias a morolandia.



Yo siempre he pensado que es así y se van turnando, habrá quien haya quemado ahorros pasados y futuros en una movida de estas, entonces a los pocos años otros de turno.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Tú dime a mi cómo coño un país que está siempre en la ruina -o eso dicen- puede tener 40.000 aficionados desplazados a la otra punta del mundo con pensión completa y entradas a los partidos


----------



## feministaliberal (30 Nov 2022)

Vaya mierda de corner


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Polonia tiene 3 kokes en el medio, que basura.


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

Las pedradas de los polacos son brotales y gostosos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Tú dime a mi cómo coño un país que está siempre en la ruina -o eso dicen- puede tener 40.000 aficionados desplazados a la otra punta del mundo con pensión completa y entradas a los partidos



No descartes que muchos viajen desde España o Italia...


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Tú dime a mi cómo coño un país que está siempre en la ruina -o eso dicen- puede tener 40.000 aficionados desplazados a la otra punta del mundo con pensión completa y entradas a los partidos



Están trabajando por ahí


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

*Protestaba la falta el subnormal*


----------



## il banditto (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> En Catar a parte de ver el fútbol, que haces? Clima de mierda, paisaje de mierda, ciudades de mierda, país de mierda...



Ser jeque y traer un cargamento de putas para cagarlas el alma


condimento dijo:


> Yo siempre he pensado que es así y se van turnando, habrá quien haya quemado ahorros pasados y futuros en una movida de estas, entonces a los pocos años otros de turno.



También entiende que su dinero hoy vale 3000 y el mes que viene 600 con esa perspectiva dirán que para qué ahorrar nada si nada valdrá en 4 días, me lo gasto y que le den por cvlo


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

El chapi Ferrer se le ha escapado cuando ha robado Polonia e iba a montar una posible contra y ha dicho... "cuidado con ese robo ahí..."


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Tú dime a mi cómo coño un país que está siempre en la ruina -o eso dicen- puede tener 40.000 aficionados desplazados a la otra punta del mundo con pensión completa y entradas a los partidos



Coño que son 40 millones


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

Lo protestan todo los boludos, una zancadilla clarísima y protesta como si violaran a su hija, la recontraputa que los parió


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> También entiende que su dinero hoy vale 3000 y el mes que viene 600 con esa perspectiva dirán que para qué ahorrar nada si nada valdrá en 4 días, me lo gasto y que le den por cvlo



Precisamente de eso están muy empollados, pero bueno que tampoco les vale de mucho.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

26 minutos y 0-0, veras que gana Polonia!?!? Baaamos Polska!


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Argentina y sus patadas!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

No sé si avanzaran o saldrán escaldados hoy los argentos pero con esa forma de jugar al pasito y de que Messi invente no les veo futuro, sobre todo si se cruzan con Francia.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

DiOx mio los argies! Por momentos parece aquesho LA mismisima BOMBONERA!


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Polonia por especular verás como viene la preñación.


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Está irreconocible Kempes.


----------



## feministaliberal (30 Nov 2022)

Que poca gracia tiene casillas


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

Los polacos han salido colocando las líneas muy atrás, es una lástima que no tienen ni puta idea de defender, simplemente van retrasándose hasta acabar en su propia área haciendo el canelo álvarez. Lewandowski y 10 amigos


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Parece un partido de España no me jodas


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

¿Qué tal va el Arabia-Méjico?


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

Pedazo de gol olimpico que iba


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

De Paul es malo pero con maldad, como abusando de lo paquete que es, con avaricia.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

Muy timoratos los polacks, como decis. Y es una pena, porque Argentina con la caraja que tiene encima, los echa cualquiera que tenga un poco de boom boom y de energy. 

Alguien sabe que esta pasando en el otro partido, el showcase entre Arabia & Mexico????


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> ¿Qué tal va el Arabia-Méjico?



Literalmente están andando y mejor Mexico


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> ¿Qué tal va el Arabia-Méjico?



hay que ser muy valiente o temerario para ver eso, mespero a los jailaits


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> De Paul es malo pero con maldad, como abusando de lo paquete que es, con avaricia.



La verdad que a Juan Feliz, Carrasco, Witsel y de Paul poco de bueno se les ha visto, creo que lucen habitualmente una camiseta con muchas curvas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

A rodado Messi por el sueño a 2000 revoluciones por minuto


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Nov 2022)

yo aquí haciendo encaje de bolillos con vpn y los captchas del calBo y resulta de que resién mentero nomás que lo están fuindo dando en la 1


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> ¿Qué tal va el Arabia-Méjico?





THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Muy timoratos los polacks, como decis. Y es una pena, porque Argentina con la caraja que tiene encima, los echa cualquiera que tenga un poco de boom boom y de energy.
> 
> Alguien sabe que esta pasando en el otro partido, el showcase entre Arabia & Mexico????



Han bajado la intensidad, pero México lleva la iniciativa.


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

No es nada... eso no es penalti.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> hay que ser muy valiente o temerario para ver eso, mespero a los jailaits



Los jailaitsno parpadees qie te los pierdes!


----------



## The Replicant (30 Nov 2022)

estos polacos la verdad es que dan bastante pena


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Penalti?
No tienen vergüenza!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Eso no es penalti


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

No tienen vergüenza!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (30 Nov 2022)

Qué clase de turbios secretos de Scaloni conoce De Paul para que ese cojo de mierda siga en el campo?


----------



## feministaliberal (30 Nov 2022)

Me vacilan


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Polonia debería retirarse 
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

Como piten penalty es el lol


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Vaya tela de penalti que pita


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

Pues regalo morunos


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Salir del campo pero ya!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (30 Nov 2022)

HOSTIA VAYA PUTO ROBO


----------



## The Replicant (30 Nov 2022)

que puta estafa


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## il banditto (30 Nov 2022)

Que vaya a ver ese posible penalti ya dice mucho de las órdenes que han recibido para que Messi no se elimine tan pronto. 

Lamentable pitar ese penalti no jodas


----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Nov 2022)

vaya ROBO


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

Que clase de penalty es ese? La BBc d8ce que no y ahi no se ha visto nada!


----------



## Octubrista (30 Nov 2022)

Una vergüenza...

Pero justicia divina


----------



## feministaliberal (30 Nov 2022)

Pero que penalti ni que pollas


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Atraco a las 22:38


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

Es increíble eh.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Nov 2022)

jojojojojo MENUDO TONGAZO


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Yo soy el presidente de la federación polaca y me retiro del mundial 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

A pelota pasada les pita penalti, qué canalla el árbitro.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Joder fui a mear y me encuentro un penalti, vaya tangazo, tongazo quiero decir


----------



## Zarpa (30 Nov 2022)

Messi a por su mundial regalado


----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Nov 2022)

KARMA BOLUDO


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Se viene hecatombe argentina


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

¿Pero eso es penalty??


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Tomaaaa yaaaa

Se ha hecho justicia


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

Toooomaaaaaaaaa


----------



## JAGGER (30 Nov 2022)

Uuuuuuuu


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

No jodas, eso no es penalty


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Jodanse! BOLUDOS!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

WOOOOOOOOT FUCK U MESSI FUCK U


----------



## feministaliberal (30 Nov 2022)

VAMOSSSSS


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (30 Nov 2022)

JODETE ENANO CABRON


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Nov 2022)

siempre ha sido un gran portero


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (30 Nov 2022)

EL SEGUNDO QUE PARA SCEZNY


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2022)

Vergüenza ajena pitar eso penalti


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

BOLUDOS ladrones!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

No me lo creo que haya pitado penalty


----------



## il banditto (30 Nov 2022)

Vamoooooooosssss!! Prefiero que gane argentina pero no con esta mierda de penalti inventado


----------



## feministaliberal (30 Nov 2022)

El portero mvp entre esto y la mierda de defensa de los polska


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

¡TOMAAAAAAAA HIJOSDEPUTA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Nov 2022)

jodete puto hormonas de mierda mafiosos culieaos la concha tuputamadre


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Nov 2022)

Asco del VAR


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

TOMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2022)

Toma rociada messiiiiiiiiiiiii!!! A pastar!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (30 Nov 2022)

Yo flipo. Tenía entendido que no se puede tocar al portero en el área pequeña. Aunque sea el portero el que te toque. Tiene libertad para ello en el área pequeña.

Penalti injusto, penalti que se falla.


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

El paradón que se ha hecho copón


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

A tomar por culo ladronazos


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Ladrones!
Sinvergüenzas!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Los polacos no juegan un cagao


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Nov 2022)

Vaya penalti que le han regalado a Argentina
Y además lo falla.

Fríonel


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Nov 2022)

Joooooooooooooooooooooooooodeteeeeeeee enanazo hormonado.


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Coño que son 40 millones



Peor me lo pones si es verdad que tienen crisis permanente que yo creo que no


----------



## NORDWAND (30 Nov 2022)

Bufff paradón!!


----------



## Octubrista (30 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Pero que penalti ni que pollas



El puto VAR ha terminado con este deporte de contacto.


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Nov 2022)

MENUDO PUTO ROBO eh

Menos mal que lo para el portero. 

Pero ya vemos lo que hay .


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Van listos los Argentinos ... que ganas de que les toque Francia y disfrutemos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Madre mía qué malos son los polacos


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Nov 2022)

Sux sux suxnormál
Sux sux suxnormál


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

Ya estaban robando los argentinos


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Sinvergüenzas ladrones! Ojalá Brasil os dé por culo! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

Los qatarlanes a ver si espabilan coño


----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Nov 2022)

Pobres Lewandowsky y el portero juegan con 9 paquetes


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

Messi remata al cielo con la cabeza, el portero que iba volando le golpea un poco cuando ya ha rematado y pita penalty el hijo de puta comprado


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

El árbitro un sinvergüenza y el var lo mismo! Mafiosos!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

No juegan a una mierda los polacos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Van listos los Argentinos ... que ganas de que les toque Francia y disfrutemos.



Es que hasta voy a ir con los africanos


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## qbit (30 Nov 2022)

Sabía que iba a fallar el penalty porque estaba nervioso, y eso que es súper veterano. En vez de poner atención en el penalty habrá pensado en las críticas que podía recibir, y desde luego que las va a recibir.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Lastima que ya no juegue pipita, nos iba a dar muchos momentos de gloria en este mundial


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Yo soy el presidente de la federación polaca y me retiro del mundial
> Pozdrawiam.



Es Vergozoso amigo ivnp71, lo ha visto todo el mundo. 



Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> EL SEGUNDO QUE PARA SCEZNY



CHESNI QUE MAKINA!!!


----------



## sinosuke (30 Nov 2022)

Menuda vergüenza de arbitraje.

Al hormonado no se lo puede ni tocar. 


-


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Al menos ya se sabe quién quieren que pase


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>



El caso más flagrante de dopaje en la historia del deporte. Apoyado, promocionado y excusado por TODO el _establishment_


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Nov 2022)

NPI de quién es el entrenador polaco pero no me jodas que no puede hacer más con lo que tiene.


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> El árbitro un sinvergüenza y el var lo mismo! Mafiosos!
> Pozdrawiam.



El penalty ha sido pitado por la presión popular,

los jugadores y todo el estadio.


----------



## feministaliberal (30 Nov 2022)

Mis dieces el portero


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

*Wojciech Szczęsny*

*QUÉ PARADÓN*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

es un paradón eh ... A los polacos no les dura el balón un segundo, no saben atacar ni defender, los boludos los están pasando por encima


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

Reculan muchísimo los polacos. Así es imposible aguantar si el contrario no se funden físicamente. Que creo que es lo que buscan vaya...


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Pasarán pero se les debería caer la cara de vergüenza! Penalti dice?
Un cabreo de mil cojones con estos boludos ladrones!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

¿A qué juegan los polacos?


----------



## JAGGER (30 Nov 2022)

Muy bien Argentina


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Casi México consigue el 0-1


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Nov 2022)

mejico es un truño gordo, como no gane arabia, argentos pasan empatando


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Al menos ya se sabe quién quieren que pase



eso de toda la vida ha sido penalti.
lo que pasa es que ahora con el BAR nos fijamos más


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

Están a 2 metros de Szchesny la línea defensiva de los polacos.


----------



## noc555 (30 Nov 2022)

El enano ha de pasar para vender camisetas


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Casi México consigue el 0-1



necesita ganar 4-0 si argentina empata

mejor anima a la morisma


----------



## Th89 (30 Nov 2022)

Me muero, que ha fallado otro penal el pechofrío hormonado


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

Argentina-Francia si las cosas acaban asi.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

Autobús Polaco de la euro


----------



## feministaliberal (30 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El penalty ha sido pitado por la presión popular,
> 
> los jugadores y todo el estadio.



Se han llevado al otro lado del mundo a 40000 paguitas


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> eso de toda la vida ha sido penalti.
> lo que pasa es que ahora con el BAR nos fijamos más



Messi / PSG / Catar


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El penalty ha sido pitado por la presión popular,
> 
> los jugadores y todo el estadio.



Eso se llama mafia institucionalizada!
Si fuera Brasil no lo hubieran pitado y lo saben! Pero como es Polonia pues vamos a joderlos! Menudos sinvergüenzas!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

Polska tiene que inventarse algo, aguantar el bombardeo es mal asunto y no van a sacar redito... Tanto va el cantaro a la fuente....


----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Se han llevado al otro lado del mundo a 40000 paguitas



allí se les llama planeros


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> NPI de quién es el entrenador polaco pero no me jodas que no puede hacer más con lo que tiene.



Bueno, también tiene que ver qué los polacos no saben dar un pase a un compañero, todos van a los argentinos, son un poco malos.


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## il banditto (30 Nov 2022)

Polonia ni vale nada pero argentina tampoco tiene dinamita arriba, va a ser una segunda parte dramática, viendo los minutos pasar y si el gol no llega... Nos vamos a divertir leyendo los.comentarios en periódico argentinos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

Me están tocando los huevos los polacos


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Los polacos no juegan un cagao



Yo no sé cómo coño los pueden fichar en un montón de clubs europeos

Quitando Lewan y el portero es que son unos baldaos de cojón de boquerón


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (30 Nov 2022)

Tiene pinta de Argentina domina pero negada y acaba ganando Colonia con un golito .


----------



## Mecanosfera (30 Nov 2022)

"El fútbol le debe un mundial a Messi"--- No. El único que le debe un mundial a Messi es el propio Messi. Que se lo gane. Y tiene toda la pinta de que va a ser que no.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Paradón


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Honestamente en algún momento acabaran marcando, la ´táctica de Polonia de poner el autobus nunca suele acabar bien, solo si Helenio Herrera y tienes a Franco Baresi.


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Nov 2022)

Han copado los argentinos los dos fondos.
Acojonante


----------



## LMLights (30 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



¿De verdad pensais que Argentina va a quedar eliminada?. 

¿QUIÉN ARBITRA?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Nov 2022)

menudos melonazos polacos


----------



## JAGGER (30 Nov 2022)

Argentina ha perdido muchos goles. No sea cosa que Polonia emboque una. 


Suele pasar.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Argentina-Francia si las cosas acaban asi.



El ganador del grvpo va por el sitio de España ganadora


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

Y los que decís que Polonia hace eso...estuvisteis en coma en la euro?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que incluso contra Australia, los argentinos las pueden pasar putas


----------



## Th89 (30 Nov 2022)

Ni de coña aguantan los 90'.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Tú dime a mi cómo coño un país que está siempre en la ruina -o eso dicen- puede tener 40.000 aficionados desplazados a la otra punta del mundo con pensión completa y entradas a los partidos



Porque es cada 4 años, si fuera cada año...


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

Que asco me dan los gitanazos argensimios cantando,

con las manos como si se estuvieran secando la pintura de las uñas,

que idiotez es esa?

lo mejor de todo es que están orgullosos de ello.


----------



## feministaliberal (30 Nov 2022)

Que manía los putos colonizados con el nombre de nahuel


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Montan contraataque los polanskis y se lo corta el arbitro

Manda cojones


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Hombre es que es descarado ese penalty al señorito! Un cabreo como la copa de un pino! Ladrones de mierda!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

@IVNP71 eres polski o español?


----------



## hartman4 (30 Nov 2022)

krychowiak jugando todavia jojo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Esto es como cuando aquí triunfaba la lucha libre Yankee que pasaban por Cuatro. No saben ni que es un fuera de juego Hulio.


----------



## filets (30 Nov 2022)

No habia visto un mundial tan manipulado desde Korea 2002


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

45' de Levandoski y la nada más absolvta


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

Y ahora sale Irene Montera en el puto telediario.


----------



## feministaliberal (30 Nov 2022)

Que malos son los putos polacos


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Porque es cada 4 años, si fuera cada año...



Si fuera cada año también irían. No sé porque, pero tengo la certeza de que irían


----------



## vegahermosa (30 Nov 2022)

lo que me parece un abuso arbitral es sancionar como penalti eso a los polacos


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Nov 2022)

esperar que arabia saudi marque un gol es como jugar para el viernes euromillones

pero joder ojalaaaa!!!! 1 gol y a la mierda argentina


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

No nos olvidemos de que Polonia defiende con el Empate su primera posicion, me lo acaba de decir Gary Lineker. Zabaleta, comentarista sorprendentemente sensato, que Argentina muy lento y que se den prisa en mejorar. Y que el penalty, que no. Lo dicen Shearer y Zabaleta.


----------



## JAGGER (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Yo creo que incluso contra Australia, los argentinos las pueden pasar putas



Hay algo que los innorantes del fútbol internacional no comprenden: el peso de una casaca. La argentina acojona a los rivales, por eso de la historia y tal.


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Sí antes me caían mal esos tipejos ahora más! En serio que ojalá los eliminen tan solo por lo sinvergüenzas que son y ladrones! En la televisión polaca los están poniendo a parir a Argentina, al árbitro al var y a la FIFA.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## vegahermosa (30 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> No habia visto un mundial tan manipulado desde Korea 2002



salvo algun grupo sin importancia quieren primeros espadas en la siguiente ronda


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Y ahora sale Irene Montera en el puto telediario.



y ahora el culiesponjado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> ¿De verdad pensais que Argentina va a quedar eliminada?.
> 
> ¿QUIÉN ARBITRA?



No es lo que creo, es lo que quiero.


----------



## Hamtel (30 Nov 2022)

Se está preparando un robo a Polonia


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Imagino que las segundas partes serán diferente, de todas formas, a los saudíes les viene grande , el peso del partido lo está llevando el país de Hernán Cortés , los saudíes poca cosa, más allá de algún ataque furibundo.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Se está preparando un robo a Polonia



ya lo están perpetrando, pero de momento el portero lo está evitando


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

Pero una cosa es que pites penalti y te equivoques...

Otra cosa es que el colega se vaya a ver la jugada repetida mil veces y esté hablando con los del BAR y acto seguido, pite eso.


----------



## feministaliberal (30 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> No habia visto un mundial tan manipulado desde Korea 2002



Ya sabemos dónde está el dinero del país boludo


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Muy bien Argentina



Son un pelin mariquitas pidiendo penaltis que no existen


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Nov 2022)

Sabeis quien es el arbitro del VAR? quien le ha regalado el penalty a argentina?

El del inter vs barcelona de champions. 

Te tienes que reir con la fifa, la uefa, la champions y su puta madre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> No habia visto un mundial tan manipulado desde Korea 2002



Lo de los árbitros tercermundistas a mí me ha olido mal desde el principio.


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> No nos olvidemos de que Polonia defiende con el Empate su primera posicion, me lo acaba de decir Gary Lineker. Zabaleta, comentarista sorprendentemente sensato, que Argentina muy lento y que se den prisa en mejorar. Y que el penalty, que no. Lo dicen Shearer y Zabaleta.



Gary Lineker sigue siendo el máximo goleador de Inglaterra en Mundiales??? Creo que sí.


----------



## il banditto (30 Nov 2022)

Leonel
HACE 1 MINUTO
POLONIA ME HACE ACORDAR A BOCA CUANDO VA AL MONUMENTAL
TRAJO EL BONDI


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Sabeis quien es el arbitro del VAR? quien le ha regalado el penalty a argentina?
> 
> El del inter vs barcelona de champions.
> 
> Te tienes que reir con la fifa, la uefa, la champions y su puta madre.



Árbitro Danny MAKKELIE 
Asistente 1: Hessel STEEGSTRA 
Asiste 2: Jan DE VRIES 
Cuarto árbitro: Said MARTINEZ 
VAR: Pol VAN BOEKEL 
AVAR: Bastian DANKERT 
Offside VAR: Kathryn NESBITT 
Support VAR: Juan SOTO


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hay algo que los innorantes del fútbol internacional no comprenden: el peso de una casaca. La argentina acojona a los rivales, por eso de la historia y tal.



JAGGER, así no por favor, así no y menos con una selección como Polonia que no será una grande pero merece respeto como están diciendo en la TV polaca.
Así no JAGGER! Y eso jode mucho!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> esperar que arabia saudi marque un gol es como jugar para el viernes euromillones
> 
> pero joder ojalaaaa!!!! 1 gol y a la mierda argentina



Pves como todos los moros que hay, ya verás como la única que termina tocando los cojones son los Mojameds y a nosotros


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Tú dime a mi cómo coño un país que está siempre en la ruina -o eso dicen- puede tener 40.000 aficionados desplazados a la otra punta del mundo con pensión completa y entradas a los partidos




o sea que de 47.000.000 de argentinos si van 40.000 al mundial eso ya te pone en duda que argentina sea un pais basura semitercermundista

a ver lumbreras : de esos 40.000 habra una parte que tengan una situacion economica buena , y otra parte son pobrechuzos como el resto del pais pero que se tiran 4 años ahorrando para gastarse los ahorros de esos 4 años en las 2 semanas de mundial hasta que les eliminen : que les eliminaran


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hay algo que los innorantes del fútbol internacional no comprenden: el peso de una casaca. La argentina acojona a los rivales, por eso de la historia y tal.



Preguntaselo a los folla cabras.


----------



## JAGGER (30 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Son un pelin mariquitas pidiendo penaltis que no existen



Yo creo que sí es penal aunque nunca se cobre. Igual que los off side milimétricos del var.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

VAR: Pol VAN BOEKEL 

Es el que pitó el Inter-Far$a


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Ni de coña aguantan los 90'.



Si que pueden...


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Un puto gol de los follacabras por favor.


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Árbitro Danny MAKKELIE
> Asistente 1: Hessel STEEGSTRA
> Asiste 2: Jan DE VRIES
> Cuarto árbitro: Said MARTINEZ
> ...



Pues eso.


----------



## Forenski (30 Nov 2022)

Menuda MAFIA la FIFA. Penalti inventado y el VAR remando a favor. El árbitro se traga muchas faltas a favor de los polacos y permite la dureza de los argentinos. Presiona al portero polaco para que saque rápido, descuenta tres minutos y pita el final en una posible contra peligrosa de Polonia.

Solo falta que el trío arbitral, los del VAR y los miembros de la mafia de la FIFA suban a rematar los córners de Argentina.


----------



## JAGGER (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Preguntaselo a los folla cabras.



Es que también son innorantes. Tú eres follacabras?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Sí antes me caían mal esos tipejos ahora más! En serio que ojalá los eliminen tan solo por lo sinvergüenzas que son y ladrones! En la televisión polaca los están poniendo a parir a Argentina, al árbitro al var y a la FIFA.
> Pozdrawiam.



Los polacos que se preocupen de lo mal que estan jugando.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> No nos olvidemos de que Polonia defiende con el Empate su primera posicion, me lo acaba de decir Gary Lineker. Zabaleta, comentarista sorprendentemente sensato, que Argentina muy lento y que se den prisa en mejorar. Y que el penalty, que no. Lo dicen Shearer y Zabaleta.



yo también estoy con la BBC, a Lineker no lo trago eso sí, menudo soplanucas


----------



## feministaliberal (30 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Menuda MAFIA la FIFA. Penalti inventado y el VAR remando a favor. El árbitro se traga muchas faltas a favor de los polacos y permite la dureza de los argentinos. Presiona al portero polaco para que saque rápido, descuenta tres minutos y pita el final en una posible contra peligrosa de Polonia.
> 
> Solo falta que el trío arbitral, los del VAR y los miembros de la mafia de la FIFA suban a rematar los córners de Argentina.



Lo peor es que si por algún motivo pierde argentina, saldrán los boludos llorando diciendo que el arbitraje estaba en su contra


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Gary Lineker sigue siendo el máximo goleador de Inglaterra en Mundiales??? Creo que sí.



En mundiales no se Jarry (jajaja) Kane y Rooney han metido mas goles que el. Y Bobby Charlton. Me suena que tenia algin tipo de record


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Los polacos que se preocupen de lo mal que estan jugando.



Otro que está en coma desde la euro


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> En mundiales no se Jarry (jajaja) Kane y Rooney han metido mas goles que el. Y Bobby Charlton. Me suena que tenia algin tipo de record



Goles con la selección no sé... creo que es en Mundiales, pero vaya, no estoy seguro.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Es que también son innorantes. Tú eres follacabras?



Un argentino no es ignorante, no al menos para sus estandares


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

A Polonia le sirve el empate,

no creo que adelante líneas en la segunda parte.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Nov 2022)

me alegra ver que a chica la del tiempo la han ascendido y está ahora por las noches


----------



## LMLights (30 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Honestamente en algún momento acabaran marcando, la ´táctica de Polonia de poner el autobus nunca suele acabar bien, solo si Helenio Herrera y tienes a Franco Baresi.



*ARGENTINA DESPIERTA !!!!!!!* jur, jur


----------



## Blackmoon (30 Nov 2022)

Porqué la puta TVE corta el partido a falta de 10 minutos?
Hijos de puta!!


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Sí antes me caían mal esos tipejos ahora más! En serio que ojalá los eliminen tan solo por lo sinvergüenzas que son y ladrones! En la televisión polaca los están poniendo a parir a Argentina, al árbitro al var y a la FIFA.
> Pozdrawiam.



Bueno por una vez la culpa no es de los sudacas sino de la FIFA y los moros que quieren que Messi gane el Mundial y no caiga eliminado tan pronto.


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Menuda MAFIA la FIFA. Penalti inventado y el VAR remando a favor. *El árbitro se traga muchas faltas a favor de los polacos* y permite la dureza de los argentinos. Presiona al portero polaco para que saque rápido, descuenta tres minutos y pita el final en una posible contra peligrosa de Polonia.
> 
> Solo falta que el trío arbitral, los del VAR y los miembros de la mafia de la FIFA suban a rematar los córners de Argentina.



Esto mismo. Polonia acaba metiendose en la cueva porque el puto arbitro les ha tangado 3-4 faltas muy claras cuando han intentado salir. 

Si tu plan es cerrarte y dar aire a la defensa con balonazos a los dos puntas para que la bajen, si eres incapaz de aguantar balones estas muerto. Lo n ormal es que por A o por B acaben marcandote.


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Sí antes me caían mal esos tipejos ahora más! En serio que ojalá los eliminen tan solo por lo sinvergüenzas que son y ladrones! En la televisión polaca los están poniendo a parir a Argentina, al árbitro al var y a la FIFA.
> Pozdrawiam.



Bueno por una vez la culpa no es de los sudacas sino de la FIFA y los moros que quieren que Messi gane el Mundial y no caiga eliminado tan pronto.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hay algo que los innorantes del fútbol internacional no comprenden: el peso de una casaca. La argentina acojona a los rivales, por eso de la historia y tal.





me meo y me cago en la "casaca" argentina y su "peso"

los argentinos sois timadores , bocazas , vende humos , corruptos , y llenos de ego cuando sois NADA en el mundo

los argentinos vendeis lo normal como si fuera lo mejor del mundo : vease vuestra "casaca"


----------



## Phoenician (30 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> *ARGENTINA DESPIERTA !!!!!!!* jur, jur



Messi pechofrio


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> JAGGER, así no por favor, así no y menos con una selección como Polonia que no será una grande pero merece respeto como están diciendo en la TV polaca.
> Así no JAGGER! Y eso jode mucho!
> Pozdrawiam.



menudo documental en la BBC que te estás perdiendo en el descanso, llorarías


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Recordar que le han pitado dos penaltis a favor a Argentina en este mundial, y ambos inventados.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Nov 2022)

Bueno, queda la segunda parte. 
Como dijo Serafín Zubiri: VEREMOS


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Forenski (30 Nov 2022)

No es que Polonia esté jugando mal, sino que está en clara inferioridad numérica y prefiere encerrarse. Es que sabía que jugaba contra más de 20 rivales: 11 jugadores argentimos, el trío arbitral, tres del VAR y la directiva de la FIFA al completo.


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Los polacos que se preocupen de lo mal que estan jugando.



Se puede jugar mal y oye en una contra y adiós Argentina aunque reconozco que se debe mejorar para no sufrir.Pero eso no quita para que el árbitro y todo el estamento FIFA te quieran joder con penaltis inventados que eso sí que jode.
Que le ganen a Polonia pero que sea en juego limpio y no con triquiñuelas.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> A Polonia le sirve el empate,
> 
> no creo que adelante líneas en la segunda parte.



Va a ser un milagro que no pierda Polonia.

Desgraciadamente lo más probable es un 2-0 o 3-0 para las ratas nauseabundas del coño sur.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



illuminati confirmed


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2022)

Vamos!!! Lesión de tibia al Mesías!!!!!


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Va a ser un milagro que no pierda Polonia.
> 
> Desgraciadamente lo más probable es un 2-0 o 3-0 para las ratas nauseabundas del coño sur.



Pero es que incluso perdiendo se clasifican no?

* Si México y Arabia siguen empatados.


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Honestamente en algún momento acabaran marcando, la ´táctica de Polonia de poner el autobus nunca suele acabar bien, solo si Helenio Herrera y tienes a Franco Baresi.



Yo veo hoy a Argentina plantada como equipo grande respecto a Polonia


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> menudo documental en la BBC que te estás perdiendo en el descanso, llorarías



Del 82, el. Partido contra la USSR y la eliminacion contra Italia... Que boniiiito, Amos Polska!


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Joder!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2022)

Hay que joderse


----------



## JAGGER (30 Nov 2022)

Goal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

Hijosdeputa. Se veía venir joder.


----------



## feministaliberal (30 Nov 2022)

A tomar por culo apago la tele y me piro a cenar


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

Primera de grvpo Argensida


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Es normal, alguna tenia que entrar.


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

A remar de lo lindo ahora no vaya a ser que Arabia meta un gol o México y nos joda la clasificación.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

Le llega a pegar bien al balón no lo marca...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

era cuestión de tiempo


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

Nada, se acabó


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Eso pasa por andar especulando polski's, como marque Arabia, vais a gozar.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (30 Nov 2022)

Madre mía los centrales polacos.... Madre mía...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

Los polacos merecen que gane Arabia


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Nov 2022)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

Amos Polonia, remontad!!!!


----------



## JAGGER (30 Nov 2022)

Mc Allister, hijo del gran Colorado Mc Allister. Muy bien colocado ese balón


----------



## feministaliberal (30 Nov 2022)

Encima contra australia en octavos si al final llegarán a semifinales los hijos de puta


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Nov 2022)

el dibujo ese que han ponido los moros en medio del marcador parece el ojal de una cabra, no?


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Nov 2022)

Muy bien el Nahuel Molina pa dar la profundidac


----------



## Forenski (30 Nov 2022)

Los aficionados argentinos parecen orgullosos. Pero a mi me daría vergüenza si fuese argentino, porque con el árbitro, el VAR , la FIFA a favor, penalti inventado y jugando contra un equipo tan malo es imposible perder. Lo raro es que solo hayan marcado un gol solo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

Por qué no me habéis dicho que lo daban en abierto

Llevo toda la primera parte viéndolo en inglés


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

Gol de Mexico. Espérate.


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

Gol de México


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

Han salido centrados los moros


----------



## Forenski (30 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Por qué no me habéis dicho que lo daban en abierto
> 
> Llevo toda la primera parte viéndolo en inglés



Era por tu bien. Sabemos que necesitas practicar el inglés.


----------



## Nebulosas (30 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Nada, se acabó




Te duele, mejicano?


̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Gol de Mexico. Espérate.




Mejicano


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Por qué no me habéis dicho que lo daban en abierto
> 
> Llevo toda la primera parte viéndolo en inglés



Perfeccionas el inglés. Si son ingleses, dicen el galkipaaaaa que flipas


----------



## Rediooss (30 Nov 2022)

Como dijo ayer Julio Salinas, y se quedó tan pancho el tío, " Lewandowski ha tenido muy mala suerte de nacer en Polonia "


----------



## feministaliberal (30 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Por qué no me habéis dicho que lo daban en abierto
> 
> Llevo toda la primera parte viéndolo en inglés



De nada


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Del 82, el. Partido contra la USSR y la eliminacion contra Italia... Que boniiiito, Amos Polska!



así es, la puta URSS comunista, las protestas, la ley marcial, el sindicato solidaridad, walesa, unos pacos que había por ahí rodeando el bus de la selección polaca en el mundial de España, la tarjeta de Boniek por la que no pudo jugar la semi contra Italia ... BROOOOOOOTAL


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Los boludos superarán algún día al cocainomano?



Lo tendrán que superar primero en Napoles, que hay iglesias dedicadas a él y todo


----------



## Nebulosas (30 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Gol de México



Mejicano, dan verguenza ajena uds. los mejicanos, eh?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

¿Sabeis que si Aegentina gana el grupo está ya en semis, no?


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Si meten el segundo los hijos de Cuathemoc , creo que lo tienen a huevo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2022)

Vamos polonios joder!!!! 
Hay que eliminar a estos hijos de fruta!!!!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Es normal, alguna tenia que entrar.



Muy inferior Polonia


----------



## Nebulosas (30 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Lo tendrán que superar primero en Napoles, que hay iglesias dedicadas a él y todo




pero no hay que ser así, uds. MEJICANOS superen lo de ser siempre la ultima mierda del mundo, eh?


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Mejicano, dan verguenza ajena uds. los mejicanos, eh?



Ehhh?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2022)

Messi va ciego, lleva 5 años sin correr y de repente es usaint bolt


----------



## JAGGER (30 Nov 2022)

Messi sigue siendo un espectáculo.


----------



## Nebulosas (30 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> No va a haber quien los aguante



Te molesta?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> A remar de lo lindo ahora no vaya a ser que Arabia meta un gol o México y nos joda la clasificación.
> Pozdrawiam.



Gol de Mexico


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Sabeis que si Aegentina gana el grupo está ya en semis, no?



En cuartos contra quien irían?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Messi sigue siendo un espectáculo.



Si, el show de wilow


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

Segundo de Mexico. Los polacos merecen quedarse fuera.


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Segundo de Mexico. Los polacos merecen quedarse fuera.



Menudo golazo de falta


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

Mexico 0-2


Charo afgana dijo:


> En cuartos contra quien irían?



Holanda .- gUSAnos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

Los están bailando a los polacos, es un espectáculo indecoroso


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Cada vez que argentina mete un gol aparecen en este foro argentinos de ultratumba



A mi uno me está llamando mejicano


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Vamos Méxicooo!!!!


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Mexico 0-2
> 
> Holanda .- gUSAnos



Holanda y USA tienen para ganar a Argentina.


----------



## pandiella (30 Nov 2022)

los autenticos cabezas cuadradas de europa, estos polacos. desde 2010 dan verguenza


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Nov 2022)

Polonia esta especulando con que Mexico no meta mas goles.

Merecen ir al carrer!!


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> De nada
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277833



¿No dan el partido por el 3º puesto?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Dije que Mejico se iba del mundial sin marcar, y lleva 2. Como han dicho por ahi, Polonia se merece marcharse del mundial por malos y por cagaos.


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Nov 2022)

mejico a un gol de clasificar

argentina en cuartos


----------



## NORDWAND (30 Nov 2022)

El segundo de México es un golazo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (30 Nov 2022)

Un cuate ha marcado un golazo que flipas...


----------



## feministaliberal (30 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿No dan el partido por el 3º puesto?



Supongo que solo lo darán si lo juegan los compatriotas


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Polonia esta especulando con que Mexico no meta mas goles.
> 
> Merecen ir al carrer!!



Mexico está a 1 gol de empatar


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

Un gol de Mexico elimina a Polonia

Un gol de Argentina hace que el Mexico vs >Polonia se decida por tarjetas


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> A mi uno me está llamando mejicano



nos habías engañado hasta hoy


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Holanda y USA tienen para ganar a Argentina.



USA ni de coña


----------



## pandiella (30 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Holanda y USA tienen para ganar a Argentina.



Usa no lo veo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

Polonia a un gol de estar out


----------



## feministaliberal (30 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Un gol de Mexico elimina a Polonia
> 
> Un gol de Argentina hace que el Mexico vs >Polonia se decida por tarjetas



VAMOS WEY


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Nos encomendamos a Arabia como no empatemos!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

A bvena hostia va el fracachad


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Uff! Vaya nervios joder!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## NORDWAND (30 Nov 2022)

Me paso a ver si le suena la flauta a México


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Nos encomendamos a Arabia como no empatemos!
> Pozdrawiam.



Merecéis ir fuera, hay que ser tonto , con un 0-2 de México y jugar como que fueras ganando 3-0.


----------



## Bimbo (30 Nov 2022)

Buff menudo equipazo polonia
Desde aqui recoge mi owned menudos equipazos polinia, gales, dinamarca
Hacia años que no veia equipos de ese nivel teneis razon sobra cualquier equipo que no sea europeo que razon teneis!!
Como se nota que aqui es donde se entiende de futbol!
Mis 10


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Vamos Polonia! Un último esfuerzo!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

se va Marcos eslabón perdido Acuña, los antropólogos pasan al vestuario para estudiarlo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

0-3 México


----------



## MC33 (30 Nov 2022)

Si marca Polonia fechofrio’s al carrer?


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Un gol de Arabia cuánto tendría que meter México para ser segunda?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Un gol de Mexico elimina a Polonia
> 
> Un gol de Argentina hace que el Mexico vs >Polonia se decida por tarjetas



*Antes va el mayor numero de goles marcados* y Mexico con otro gol tendria uno mas que Polonia.

O eso acaban de decir en la tele.


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Apunto México del 0-3!!!!


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> 0-3 México



No, por favor!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Uff! Vaya nervios joder!
> Pozdrawiam.



Sufre rascanalgas me descojono como os echen por cagaos y pupas


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Si marca Polonia fechofrio’s al carrer?



No



IVNP71 dijo:


> Un gol de Arabia cuánto tendría que meter México para ser segunda?
> Pozdrawiam.



Dos, contando tambien los goles de Argentina, no solo los de Mexico


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> No, por favor!
> Pozdrawiam



ha marcado Hugo Sánchez


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> USA ni de coña



Pues yo creo que si, de hecho si no te echas para atrás como un mierda, a Argentina le causas problemas. El problema de Polonia a parte de ser malos (que eso no tiene apaño), es que el entrenador ha planteado el partido para no volver a entrenar en su vida.


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Los boludos ya a dejar correr el tiempo, os imagináis que les echa Australia?


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> No, por favor!
> Pozdrawiam



¡Ganad vuestro pvto partido!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> A mi uno me está llamando mejicano



A todos.


----------



## Raul83 (30 Nov 2022)

A ver si quedamos primeros, para ganar a Brasil en Cuartos y a Argentina en semifinales. Y final contra Francia/Ingalterra/Alemania.


----------



## cebollo (30 Nov 2022)

Estoy sorprendido. No esperaba que México pasara del centro del campo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

Lo han anulado y los de TVE han dicho que era válido


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Nov 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Buff menudo equipazo polonia
> Desde aqui recoge mi owned menudos equipazos polinia, gales, dinamarca
> Hacia años que no veia equipos de ese nivel teneis razon sobra cualquier equipo que no sea europeo que razon teneis!!
> Como se nota que aqui es donde se entiende de futbol!
> Mis 10



Hay que hacer un pre-mundial para que vayan Noruega y Grecia.


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> No, por favor!
> Pozdrawiam



Te voy a echar el mismo gafe que le echas tú al Atlético de Madrid:

Polonia a la puta calle


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pues yo creo que si, de hecho si no te echas para atrás como un mierda, a Argentina le causas problemas. El problema de Polonia a parte de ser malos (que eso no tiene apaño), es que el entrenador ha planteado el partido para no volver a entrenar en su vida.



Si han podido traer el mundial a Qatar y hacen que se piten penalties de esos, la pa$ta puede alcanzar el banquillo rival


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A todos.



Yo tengo a todos esos simios bloqueados.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

Joder pero esto lo pagamos entre todos?

Acaba de decir el memo de tve que van cero a cero


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

Jorge Valdano en el palco, pensando en la vieja polémica entre Heráclito y Parménides


----------



## JAGGER (30 Nov 2022)

Golazo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

Venga ya hombre


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Hale otro golito

A tomar por culo Polonia


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Nov 2022)

los otaneros al carrer, andele mejico


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (30 Nov 2022)

Golazo de la araña @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2022)

Menuda mierda , al final los polacos se van a pastar


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

El segundo de Argentina

Gol de la Araña y se lo ha dedicado a @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Esto se nos pone cuesta arriba!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

A mamarla por cagones.


----------



## The Replicant (30 Nov 2022)

ojalá marque Mexico porque estos polacos dan puta pena


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Golazo de la araña @Obiwanchernobil



La araña es súperlativa, el año que viene somos imparables con la araña y Cabrales!!!!!!


----------



## Pericoburbujista (30 Nov 2022)

Gol de un tercermundista sudamericano...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> ... es que el entrenador ha planteado el partido para no volver a entrenar en su vida.



horrible, y GOL ... 2-0 ... merecida eliminación


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Polonia va a especular con las amarillas xD, luego con que una tormenta de nieve cancele el partido


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Va a ser un milagro que no pierda Polonia.
> 
> Desgraciadamente lo más probable es un 2-0 o 3-0 para las ratas nauseabundas del coño sur.



Estaba claro. En fin. Confiemos en que Brasil o Alemania los eliminen a estos hijos de mala puta asquerosos.


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

Ya me dijo un compañero portugués friki del Benfica que ese chaval era bueno


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Se va a librar Polonia por la tarjetas jajaja


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

Polonia se clasifica de momento por las tarjetas


----------



## JAGGER (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Vamos Polonia! Un último esfuerzo!
> Pozdrawiam.



Vamos ánimo amigo. Están perdiendo con Argentina.


----------



## LMLights (30 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hale otro golito
> 
> A tomar por culo Polonia



Os lo dijeeeeee







¿Sabeis la cantidad de dinero franquicias merchandaisin que mueve el autista?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

Que les metan 5 ya hombre


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Nov 2022)

tenía que ser así. Poloñia bastante tiene si se clasifica por ferplein dese


----------



## Zarpa (30 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ya me dijo un compañero portugués friki del Benfica que ese chaval era bueno



¿La famosa Araña?


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

Aquista tol pescao vendio ya. Podemos decir que gana Argentina con facilidad. Por goles y por juego.


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Nos encomendamos a Arabia como no empatemos!
> Pozdrawiam.



Lo lleváis claro


----------



## Bimbo (30 Nov 2022)

Menudo ridiculazo de los mongolazos de todos los equipoa europeos son los mejores el resto de equipos son basuras menuda panda de imbeciles pollaviejas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

Lewan jugando su último mundial y hacen esto.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Ya los veis a los polacos , son fieles a su mierda de juego. Espero que les caigan dos mas


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

Ahora mismo Polonia se clasificar por tarjetas 

Polonia -4 en FPP y Mexico -7 FPP


----------



## pandiella (30 Nov 2022)

ahora jugaran a q no les saquen tarjeta, si suena la flauta. lamentables


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Que les metan 5 ya hombre



Tampoco nos pasemos!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

Polonia dieron pena en la euro y están dando pena aquí


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

México y Polonia empatados a puntos y goles,

que define que pase Polonia?


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Estoy mirando el otro partido y es un sin vivir joder! Que marque un gol Arabia...
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Nebulosas (30 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Estaba claro. En fin. Confiemos en que Brasil o Alemania los eliminen a estos hijos de mala puta asquerosos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2022)

Y la magia del jodorosky??? No era un nazario de la vida?


----------



## Zarpa (30 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> México y Polonia empatados a puntos y goles,
> 
> que define que pase Polonia?



Tarjetas amarillas clasifican a Polonia por ahora


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (30 Nov 2022)

Lamentable Polonia.Este era el nivel??


----------



## Nebulosas (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Estoy mirando el otro partido y es un sin vivir joder! Que marque un gol Arabia...
> Pozdrawiam.




A llorar a los yuyos!!!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

Polonia perdiendo y saca un tercer central


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

Cojones tanto especular. Los equipos que especulan deberían ser arrasados


----------



## Nebulosas (30 Nov 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Lamentable Polonia.Este era el nivel??




Te sorprende?


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Estoy mirando el otro partido y es un sin vivir joder! Que marque un gol Arabia...
> Pozdrawiam.



¿Ahora mismo está Polonia eliminada?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

La ha tenido la araña


----------



## JAGGER (30 Nov 2022)

El pase de Messi... mamita.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> México y Polonia empatados a puntos y goles,
> 
> que define que pase Polonia?



Esto



Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ahora mismo Polonia se clasificar por tarjetas
> 
> Polonia -4 en FPP y Mexico -7 FPP


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Estoy mirando el otro partido y es un sin vivir joder! Que marque un gol Arabia...
> Pozdrawiam.



Para qué quieres sufrir más, si juegan de puta pena, mejor irse para casa cuanto antes.


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

Minuto 72 les van a meter 5.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Jorge Valdano en el palco, pensando en la vieja polémica entre Heráclito y Parménides



Valdanagoras. 




Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Polonia perdiendo y saca un tercer central



Vaya artista el entrenador!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2022)

Buah como están las ramblas compañeros!!!! 
Es un no parar!!! 
Estamos aquí el filetes @filets y yo con nuestras familias tomando cacaolat


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Lamentable Polonia.Este era el nivel??



El nivel es el que es es una selección en construcción tampoco hay que ensañarse creo yo!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Rediooss (30 Nov 2022)

En el Mundial del 2018 Japón se clasificó para octavos al tener menos tarjetas amarillas que Senegal.


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Ha perdonado México el 0-3....se cebó de balón.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> México y Polonia empatados a puntos y goles,
> 
> que define que pase Polonia?



Las tarjetas. Pasa Laponia


----------



## Nebulosas (30 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿Ahora mismo está Polonia eliminada?




No *Y*ores, che...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Polonia perdiendo y saca un tercer central



balones fuera que vamos ganando, grita el mister polaco


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Nov 2022)

Yo no sé en qué piensa el realizador enfocando a pibitas guapas del público,está jugando con fuego,los tentáculos de Irene Montero son muy alargados ...


----------



## cebollo (30 Nov 2022)

México fuera por tarjetas seria muy gracioso.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y la magia del jodorosky??? No era un nazario de la vida?



Sitios donde es temido Levandoski:


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> No *Y*ores, che...



Otro gitano sudaca de mierda al ignore.


----------



## LMLights (30 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿Ahora mismo está Polonia eliminada?



Ahora mísmo no. Dentro de 20 minutos si. Ni la Vírgen de Czestochowa lo puede arreglar.

EL TERCERO DE MESXY, MESXY, MESXY........está escrito en las profecías del Cerro Uritorco.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

Hace tiempo que no veía un baño así en una copa del mundo, es un baño con su espumita, sus burbujitas, y su patito de goma amarillo


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buah como están las ramblas compañeros!!!!
> Es un no parar!!!
> Estamos aquí el filetes @filets y yo con nuestras familias tomando cacaolat



Las calles de Barcelona, Alicante y Malaga van a ser una fiesta!


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (30 Nov 2022)

El mundial es de Messi por decreto FIFA, agotadores de por sí los argentinos ahora, imaginaros si ganan el mundial.


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buah como están las ramblas compañeros!!!!
> Es un no parar!!!
> Estamos aquí el filetes @filets y yo con nuestras familias tomando cacaolat



Las ramblas no sé pero Barcelona este año está con España sin complejos

Hasta una pantalla gigante van a poner para mañana


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Da pena verlos jugar, no veía algo tan esperpéntico desde el España-Rusia del mundial de 2018


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> En el Mundial del 2018 Japón se clasificó para octavos al tener menos tarjetas amarillas que Senegal.



Hostia, no lo sabía


----------



## emperador_zar (30 Nov 2022)

Por favor polonia fuera que malos son


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Uy Lewandowski qué torpín de los bosques


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

Seguimos para bingo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

Estaria cachondo que estuvieran así hasta el final, y les sacaran una roja directa chorra injusta a Polonia al final, que tambien les echa fuera


----------



## Pericoburbujista (30 Nov 2022)

El partido de los polacos es muy lamentable... Es que no hacen ni faltas... Son unas madres....

Es lo que hay. No es un equipo competitivo para nada...


----------



## benitocamelaa (30 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Las ramblas no sé pero Barcelona este año está con España sin complejos
> 
> Hasta una pantalla gigante van a poner para mañana



Madrid también va con la selección


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

Vamos a tener que conformarnos con que no se clasifique Méjico que también da muchísimo asco.

Pero pinta muy mal, apunta a doble pase pancho de mierda.


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

Bueno pues para mi hoy Argentina si que es candidato 

Muy superiores y creando ocasiones con buenas jugadas


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

Tarjeta para polonia!!!


----------



## Miss Andorra (30 Nov 2022)

Polonia siempre fue una mierda de seleccion. Nada nuevo.


----------



## Forenski (30 Nov 2022)

Los polacos deben pensar que el tercero de grupo juega la Europa League del Mundial.

Creo que Lewandoski se lo ha dicho a sus compañeros viendo la clasificación del Barsa para la Europa League.


----------



## Rediooss (30 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Hostia, no lo sabía



Joder, estaba también Polonia en el grupo...








Japón, a octavos por recibir dos amarillas menos que Senegal


El triunfo colombiano ante Senegal propicia el pase a octavos de los nipones, derrotados por Polonia, tras acumular menos tarjetas que los africanos




elpais.com


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (30 Nov 2022)

Argentina Australia octavos 

Argentina Holanda/USA cuartos 

Argentina España/Brasil semifinales


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Tarjeta para polonia!!!



Está mil veces más cerca el gol de Mexico


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Las ramblas no sé pero Barcelona este año está con España sin complejos
> 
> Hasta una pantalla gigante van a poner para mañana



Are you sure? 

Es decir...que no lo se,de verdad?


----------



## NORDWAND (30 Nov 2022)

México, parece que hasta son buenos


----------



## cebollo (30 Nov 2022)

Con Bilardo en el banquillo se metían un gol en propia puerta para echar a México.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Bueno pues para mi hoy Argentina si que es candidato
> 
> Muy superiores y creando ocasiones con buenas jugadas



Yo la verdad es que prefiero ver a Messi en eliminatorias,tener a cualquiera de los otros tres equipos antes era demigrancia pura...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

Putos árbitros tarjeta para méxico


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

benitocamelaa dijo:


> Madrid también va con la selección



No sé...

En Madrid hay mucha seleccionitis y Luisenriquenitis


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No sé...
> 
> En Madrid hay mucha seleccionitis y Luisenriquenitis



Viendo lo que hace la COPE con LE...


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Apuntito México del 0-3 , sacó el balón un negro de la ralla, increíble... que emoción.


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Bueno pues para mi hoy Argentina si que es candidato
> 
> Muy superiores y creando ocasiones con buenas jugadas



Han jugado a la española totalmente


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Vaya partido nos han regalado los polacos, que HDP


----------



## The Replicant (30 Nov 2022)

que salga el Canelo

taluecs


----------



## Octubrista (30 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que prefiero ver a Messi en eliminatorias,tener a cualquiera de los otros tres equipos antes era demigrancia pura...



Está siendo justo que pase Argentina y de primera.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Joder, estaba también Polonia en el grupo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











2018 FIFA World Cup Group H - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





For the first time in World Cup history, the "fair play" rule was invoked to break a tie. Japan and Senegal finished with identical scores and goal differences to tie for second behind Colombia. Japan were awarded the place in the round of 16 based on receiving fewer yellow cards in their three matches


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Argentina Australia octavos
> 
> Argentina Holanda/USA cuartos
> 
> Argentina España/Brasil semifinales



argentina holanda .se repitira el partido Abominable de 2014?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Me voy a ver el partido de los follacabras


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Argentina Australia octavos
> 
> Argentina Holanda/USA cuartos
> 
> Argentina España/Brasil semifinales



Pues no descartaría un Argentina-EEUU en cuartos .


----------



## pandiella (30 Nov 2022)

q se vuelva al proyecto manhattan el entrenador polski


----------



## Raul83 (30 Nov 2022)

Se les está apareciendo la Virgen a los polacos.


----------



## LMLights (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Vaya partido nos han regalado los polacos, que HDP



O sea que Argentina no ha hecho nada......


----------



## Rediooss (30 Nov 2022)

Japón, Senegal, Colombia y Polonia.... ¿ Pero que mierda de grupo es ese, quien era ahí cabeza de serie ?


----------



## FeiJiao (30 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Encima contra australia en octavos si al final llegarán a semifinales los hijos de puta



Seria mejor una humillacion siendo eliminados por australia, no es del todo descabellado en este mundial de sorpresas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

Argentina debería meter el tercero, lo siento por los polacos pero no merecen pasar


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Es decir...que no lo se,de verdad?



Eso han dicho en gol tv al menos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sitios donde es temido Levandoski:


----------



## Leer (30 Nov 2022)

A esta Polonia, Francia con jugadores frescos la arrolla.


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Falta muy peligrosa para México


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

Joder, con Lautaro


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

Lavtaro el patapalo


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (30 Nov 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Seria mejor una humillacion siendo eliminados por australia, no es del todo descabellado en este mundial de sorpresas.



El decreto es Messi campeón.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> q se vuelva al proyecto manhattan el entrenador polski



No parece ni entrenador


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Argentina Australia octavos
> 
> Argentina Holanda/USA cuartos
> 
> Argentina España/Brasil semifinales




Final francia-argentina, sólo Marruecos puede evitarlo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

la que ha fallado el boludo


----------



## Sanctis (30 Nov 2022)

Cuantas tarjetas tienen polonia y mejico?


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Japón, Senegal, Colombia y Polonia.... ¿ Pero que mierda de grupo es ese, quien era ahí cabeza de serie ?



Jajajaja pero qué mierda de grupo es ese sin cabeza de serie


----------



## Zarpa (30 Nov 2022)

Ahora en el descuento México se podría meter 3. Sería épico.


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Si Polonia recibe una tarjeta roja se queda fuera del Mundial. Va con dos amarillas de ventaja sobre Méjico.


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

Yo estoy viendo los dos a la vez en TV y portátil pero me estoy fijando en si los saudíes se dejan ganar por maletines o amenazas del narco


----------



## Zarpa (30 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Jajajaja pero qué mierda de grupo es ese sin cabeza de serie



Polonia, es famoso el caso en el cual se negaban a jugar partidos para solo enfrentarse a Andorras y escalar puestos.
SI no recuerdo mal fue a España a quien echaron del bombo 1 por eso teníamos a Portugal en el grupo.


----------



## LMLights (30 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Ahora en el descuento México se podría meter 3. Sería épico.



Estaría de madres, weyy.....


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Japón, Senegal, Colombia y Polonia.... ¿ Pero que mierda de grupo es ese, quien era ahí cabeza de serie ?



Y Polonia cabeza de serie encima


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Ahora en el descuento México se podría meter 3. Sería épico.



Diós lo quiera


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Argentina Australia octavos
> 
> Argentina Holanda/USA cuartos
> 
> Argentina España/Brasil semifinales



España vs Brasil

Gana España con partidazo

Argentina vs España 

Pierde España con polémica, juego sucio,etc

Final:

Francia vs Argentina 

Gana Francia. 

Con todo eso, más que contento


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (30 Nov 2022)

Los argentinos son inaguantables si ganan el mundial


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

Segundo robo a México


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Uff! Gol anulado a México.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

La verdad, no merece pasar Polonia.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

Menuda polaca acaba de salir en la grada, así sí


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

Trecero de mejico


----------



## sociedadponzi (30 Nov 2022)

a que cojones juega polonia que sta eliminada y perdiendo tiempo?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Vaya partido nos han regalado los polacos, que HDP



Vaya partido no, vaya Mundial que han hecho


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Segundo robo a México



Robo por qué?
Pozdrawiam


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Encima contra australia en octavos si al final llegarán a semifinales los hijos de puta



Esto es como el madri aquel año en champions contra el wolfsburgo, Escalerillas y Alcoyano hasta semis y el Aleti en la final


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Ha sido fuera de juego claro esa de Méjico.


----------



## NORDWAND (30 Nov 2022)

Oooohhh la ha tenido México


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

Anulado el tercero de mejico


----------



## Ritalapollera (30 Nov 2022)

Pero quién cojones pasa??? Polonia o México?? Porque en marca dicen que México.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hartman4 (30 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Menuda polaca acaba de salir en la grada, así sí



buena jaca.


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

gol anulado a México


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

Los saudíes como son mishonarios no aceptaron los maletines del narco asi que aparecerán descuartizados colgando de puentes


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Seria mejor una humillacion siendo eliminados por australia, no es del todo descabellado en este mundial de sorpresas.



No vale ni pa dar por culo Australia


----------



## Hamtel (30 Nov 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Pero quién cojones pasa??? Polonia o México?? Porque en marca dicen que México.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Los de Marca no son fiables


----------



## Raul83 (30 Nov 2022)

Que Argentina no va a ganar el Mundial, por mucho que le ayuden los árbitros. Una selección que pierde contra Arabia Saudí no puede ganar un Mundial. Y parece que los españoles seremos los encargados de decapitar a Messi. Messirve.


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

Uno de los goles de México ha sido un chicharro gordo y gostoso


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Uff! Gol anulado a México.
> Pozdrawiam



Será lo pactado entre FIFA y Polonia si se dejaban ganar.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

Falta a favor de méxico


----------



## Rediooss (30 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Jajajaja pero qué mierda de grupo es ese sin cabeza de serie



Grupo H Mundial 2018
Colombia
Japón
Senegal
Polonia
Alguien me puede explicar cual de estos 4 adefesios entro en el bombo de los cabezas de serie ?
Menudo chollo para el Grupo G, vaya cuatro regalitos para jugarse los octavos.


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Hijos de puta los follacabras perdiendo tiempo.


----------



## Miss Andorra (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No vale ni pa dar por culo Australia



Ojito que el desgaste de hoy va a contar y mvcho, Messi hoy se come los 90'


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

Polonia parece un equipo infantil femenino paralímpico B, se acaban de salvar del 3-0 again, esto es impúdico


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

6 minutos molto longo. Especialmente para Polonia.

La familia Swing se retira a 5 USA en el canal 21 para ver que show de tiros y bombas echan hoy.


----------



## sociedadponzi (30 Nov 2022)

creo que los polacos no se han enterado de que estan fuera


----------



## Raul83 (30 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No vale ni pa dar por culo Australia



Tampoco Arabia Saudí y ganó a Argentina


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

Que suelte el maletín Carlos Slim para que se dejen meter un gol los follacabras


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

quedan 7 minutos del narcos vs beduinos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

Venga mañana palmamos ante Japón y costa rica gana a Alemania


----------



## NORDWAND (30 Nov 2022)

Se viene el tercero... necesitamos un Epic moment


----------



## Octubrista (30 Nov 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> creo que los polacos no se han enterado de que estan fuera



Están dentro ahora mismo


----------



## Edu.R (30 Nov 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> creo que los polacos no se han enterado de que estan fuera



Están dentro porque tienen MENOS TARJETAS AMARILLAS.


----------



## Raul83 (30 Nov 2022)

Como haya un Argentina-España va a haber guerra civil en Cacaluña.


----------



## LMLights (30 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> quedan 7 minutos del narcos vs beduinos



sette minuti molto longo


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

Un gol de México o uno de Argentina los manda a los polacos a su casa, al ladito de la guerra.

Pero ahora están en todos empatados menos en tarjetas amarillas. Creo que Polonia tiene 2 tarjetas amarillas menos.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (30 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ojito que el desgaste de hoy va a contar y mvcho, Messi hoy se come los 90'



No te preocupes... Después de comerse los 90', luego los vomita...







Le llaman " hormonas ".... Pues eso....


----------



## sociedadponzi (30 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Están dentro ahora mismo



entonces marca esta mal


----------



## FeiJiao (30 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Japón, Senegal, Colombia y Polonia.... ¿ Pero que mierda de grupo es ese, quien era ahí cabeza de serie ?



Polonia


----------



## Hamtel (30 Nov 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> entonces marca esta mal



Marca siempre está mal


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> entonces marca esta mal



Marca en la narración en tiempo real, cuando iba el minuto 92 ha cambiado el discurso


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)

Gol de Arabia.


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Nov 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Tampoco Arabia Saudí y ganó a Argentina



australia calificó por detrás de arabia y japón


----------



## Pericoburbujista (30 Nov 2022)

Gol moro....


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Gollllll
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Estoy seguro que los argentinos han evitado marcar el 3º


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

Gooooool de Arabia!!!!


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

Golll d arabia


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Grupo H Mundial 2018
> Colombia
> Japón
> Senegal
> ...



Fue Polonia


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> a que cojones juega polonia que sta eliminada y perdiendo tiempo?



a que son muy malos, una cosa es ser inferior y otra estar TODO el partido mirando cómo se pasan el balón los argentinos hasta que te chutan a puerta


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Biennnnnn
Pozdrawiam


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Pues bonito gol de los follacabras.


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## NORDWAND (30 Nov 2022)

Gol moro. A mamarla México


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

México fuera 

Hoy Los narcos la pagan con más de uno


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

gol de arabia, los polacos se salvan de pasar por tarjetas


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

No cambia nada el gol de Arabia.

Si MExicomarca se clasifica igual!!


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Hijos de puta follacabras.


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Vamos Arabia!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

Que patata el Ochoa ese


----------



## Metamorfosis (30 Nov 2022)

Gracias hermanos españoles por el aguante a la Selección argentina.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (30 Nov 2022)

México al carrer en fase de grupos, hace su peor Mundial desde tiempos inmemoriales (siempre caían en octavos)


----------



## Zarpa (30 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No cambia nada el gol de Arabia.
> 
> Si MExicomarca se clasifica igual!!



Sí si se dejan meter más XD


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Nov 2022)

Los aztecas, 500 años siendo perdedores.


----------



## pandiella (30 Nov 2022)

Un gol aun les vale a mejoco


----------



## Leer (30 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No cambia nada el gol de Arabia.
> 
> Si MExicomarca se clasifica igual!!



Sería brutal.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Nov 2022)

mejico lindo...


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Gollllll
> Pozdrawiam



Tremenda chorra de Polonia,

al final y hasta llegan a la final.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Los franchutes van a hacer una carnicería con los polacos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

México no tiene a nadie que tiene que poner a Luisito comunica de portero


----------



## Edu.R (30 Nov 2022)

Que pena el gol de Arabia Saudi


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Un gol de Méjico les sigue clasificando.


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

Bueno pues a día de hoy el ranking de favoritos pasa a ser el siguiente.

Francia
Brasil
Argentina
Alemania
Inglaterra
España


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

Caca Martino hijo de pvta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2022)

Menuda tela, jodorosky el triunfador


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

México sigue a 1 gol aunque haya marcado Arabia


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Final!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Nov 2022)

Hombre, si te gusta el fútbol ver jugar a Polonia es un coñazo.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Nov 2022)

Argentina GRUPO PACO, CRUCES PACO hasta semis... como en 2014.

En fin.


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ojito que el desgaste de hoy va a contar y mvcho, Messi hoy se come los 90'



Nada ólvidate

La única forma era que Polonia defendiera su primer puesto para jugar contra Australia...

Y no lo han hecho porque les da igual al parecer cuando yo creo que ya están eliminados porque Francia les va a meter un meneo cojonudo


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

A octavos!!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Forenski (30 Nov 2022)

Que inteligencia de Polonia. Lo tenían todo amañado con Arabia. Habían pactado que en el descuento, Arabia no solo no encajase gol sino que metiese uno para assegurar.

Parece tongo y creo que la FIFA va a tomar medidas porque no le ha gustado la eliminación de México.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> mejico lindo...



Es mas un caso de AYAYAYAY CAAAANTA Y NO LLOReS


----------



## Pericoburbujista (30 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Gracias hermanos españoles por el aguante a la Selección argentina.



Estoooooo.... A ver...

Yo no soy hermano tuyo.... Que corra el aire, nene...


----------



## Ritalapollera (30 Nov 2022)

Prefiero a México antes q a las putitas baratas culerdas de Polonia.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Smurf (30 Nov 2022)

Hala, hijos de la gran puta, a casa a vender drogas y descuartizar a gente.

Putos sudacas de MIERDA.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (30 Nov 2022)

Alucinante que se clasifiquen asi. 

Mañana hay que pensar que solo nos vale ganar, porque como vayamos a no cagarla.......igual la cagamos


----------



## filets (30 Nov 2022)

Arabia Saudi que gano su primer partido contra Argentina 
Y luego no ha hecho nada mas


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (30 Nov 2022)

El hormonas jugará otra final preparada.


----------



## JAGGER (30 Nov 2022)

Hubo un mensaje del mister argentino a Messi...


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

Ahora Messi que pisotee la camiseta de Polonia y que aparezca PUDZIANOWSKI amenazando con romperle el hocico.


----------



## LMLights (30 Nov 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Es mas un caso de AYAYAYAY CAAAANTA Y NO LLOReS



El partido de México demuestra que si quieren si saben atacar.......el TATA fuera, no le soportan.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Nov 2022)

Y Leo pesi fallando penales. Asín no se gana ermondial.

Ha jubao bien y el portero ha estao fenómenor, pero un penalti regalao no se puede desaprovechiar.


----------



## pandiella (30 Nov 2022)

argentina, justo vencedor del grupo. mexico o arabia merecieron un poco mas q polonia ser segundos


----------



## Sanctis (30 Nov 2022)

Me gustaría ser el futbolista árabe que les ha metido el gol, dirigirme a la grada mexicana y celebrar el gol pidiéndoles silencio llevando mi dedo a la boca.


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Bueno, a descansar y a preparar el siguiente partido! Siiiiii eso sí cambiar la mentalidad para octavos pero como es a un partido todo es posible.Si se ha llegado hasta aquí por qué no soñar?
Vamos Polonia!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Vill-Vacunas (30 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> El partido de México demuestra que si quieren si saben atacar.......el TATA fuera, no le soportan.



El hormonas tiene ganar si o si el mundial.


----------



## Hamtel (30 Nov 2022)

Y mañana

Japón 1 - España 1
Alemania 1 - Costa Rica 1


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Que inteligencia de Polonia. Lo tenían todo amañado con Arabia. Habían pactado que en el descuento, Arabia no solo no encajase gol sino que metiese uno para assegurar.
> 
> Parece tongo y creo que la FIFA va a tomar medidas porque no le ha gustado la eliminación de México.



Habéis visto como se susurraban al oído el enano y el polaco??


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Gracias hermanos españoles por el aguante a la Selección argentina.




aguante el que tenemos con vosotros argentinos timadores , corruptos ,tramposos , vendehumos , don nadies llenos de ego , ....

os van a dar la patada fuera del mundial en cualquier momento , pero como siempre vosotros bocazas seguis diciendo que sois candidatos al mundial


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Nov 2022)

Polonia a octavos y Mexico que se vayan a destruir estatuas de Colon, hijosdeputa 

Argentina ya sabe lo que le espera en unas hipoteticas semis: 

O pai brasil o papa españa.


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

Hispanidad?

Odian ese término, ellos se consideran "latinos",
aunque no tengan ni puta idea de lo que es.


----------



## condimento (30 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Hala, hijos de la gran puta, a casa a vender drogas y descuartizar a gente.
> 
> Putos sudacas de MIERDA.



Hombre precisamente sudacas no son, nordacas si acaso jajajaja


----------



## hartman4 (30 Nov 2022)

se terminaron las cosas chingonas.


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Estoooooo.... A ver...
> 
> Yo no soy hermano tuyo.... Que corra el aire, nene...



Hoy en el hormiguero la cantanta y el actor Aitana y Miguel Bernardeu


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Que crack el orejón,

"que dejes de hacer el subnormal con los videitos"


----------



## Pericoburbujista (30 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hoy en el hormiguero la cantanta y el actor Aitana y Miguel Bernardeu



Acabo de ponerlo... Jejejjejej....Está muy pizpi la Aitana....


----------



## MC33 (30 Nov 2022)

El panchito ese de Méjico sabe tirar faltas


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

Grupo C definido  con lo mal q empezo los argentinos


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Y mañana
> 
> Japón 1 - España 1
> Alemania 1 - Costa Rica 1



Gosta


----------



## Forenski (30 Nov 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Hombre precisamente sudacas no son, nordacas si acaso jajajaja



Ni una ni otra, ni sudacas ni nordacas, en todo caso centracas


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Yo queria un Francia Argentina en octavos, pero los polacos son unos cagones de cuidado.


----------



## Dr.Muller (30 Nov 2022)

Pues me ha gustado argentina pero creo que es por la mierda de partido rácano de Polonia.
han insultado al fútbol menuda banda.
y encima han tenido suerte, el próximo partido deberían irse fuera a tomar por saco.
disculpame @IVNP71 yo digo que un europeo antes que nadie pero ha sido soporífero


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Ni una ni otra, ni sudacas ni nordacas, en todo caso centracas


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

*México muere en la orilla*

El equipo americano roza la clasificación para octavos con los goles de Henry Martín y Luis Chavez, pero se queda a un tanto del pase.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Grupo C definido  con lo mal q empezo los argentinos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277903



4 grvpos ya y ningvno ha tenido un equipo que haya ganado los 3 partidos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



tiene sus puntos, Fernando Hierro ... no entiendo qué le pregunta "qué piensas de ..." 
algún alma que entienda el lenguaje de casillas me lo ejplica ?


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

Ahh, esos hezpañoles no tienen ni idea de lo que piensan los panchos de ellos


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Pues me ha gustado argentina pero creo que es por la mierda de partido rácano de Polonia.
> han insultado al fútbol menuda banda.
> y encima han tenido suerte, el próximo partido deberían irse fuera a tomar por saco.
> disculpame @IVNP71 yo digo que un europeo antes que nadie pero ha sido soporífero



Todos hemos sido testigos, solo espero que traguen rabo negro de mandingo africano.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (30 Nov 2022)

Vaya robo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Francia - Inglaterra va a ser un partido de cojones.


----------



## LMLights (30 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ahh, esos hezpañoles no tienen ni idea de lo que piensan los panchos de ellos



No todos. Precisamente los argentinos son los menos tóxicos. Argentinos y Uruguayos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Ni una ni otra, ni sudacas ni nordacas, en todo caso centracas



no


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> tiene sus puntos, Fernando Hierro ... no entiendo qué le pregunta "qué piensas de ..."
> algún alma que entienda el lenguaje de casillas me lo ejplica ?



"Que piensas de mí tiktok?"

Creo que le pregunta eso.


----------



## Dr.Muller (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Todos hemos sido testigos, solo espero que traguen rabo negro de mandingo africano.



Con Francia seguro 
HÀGASE!!!


----------



## sinosuke (30 Nov 2022)

Lo de tve, con esa retransmisión parcial y a favor de los argensimios es de muchísima vergüenza.

Qué panda de arrastrados


.


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Con los franchutes jugamos! Pues sin miedo!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Dr.Muller (30 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ahh, esos hezpañoles no tienen ni idea de lo que piensan los panchos de ellos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Pues me ha gustado argentina pero creo que es por la mierda de partido rácano de Polonia.
> han insultado al fútbol menuda banda.
> y encima han tenido suerte, el próximo partido deberían irse fuera a tomar por saco.
> disculpame @IVNP71 yo digo que un europeo antes que nadie pero ha sido soporífero



eso es, me he sentido mal asistiendo a esta violación que he presenciado y sin poder denunciar


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Con los franchutes jugamos! Pues sin miedo!!
> Pozdrawiam.



Normal...


----------



## Dr.Muller (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Con los franchutes jugamos! Pues sin miedo!!
> Pozdrawiam.



Viendo lo de hoy no se yo…


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Pensándolo mejor, hay que dejarles que se crezcan para que les bajen de una hostia fuerte.


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Sí Túnez le ganó por qué no puede ganarle Polonia? No todos los partidos los va a jugar tan mal los polacos y puede dar la sorpresa.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

A Polonia mas le vale cambiar el chip, asin le gana cualquiera. Argentina se ha merecido una victoria mas abultada, y si bien el penalty fue regalado, no se vinieron abajo con fallarlo. Lo contrario, demostraron ser equipo, aun con un Messi de pasajero todo el partido. Habra que verlos contra un equipo polludo, pero por ahora esquivan a Francia, y por mérito.


----------



## Dr.Muller (30 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> eso es, me he sentido mal asistiendo a esta violación que he presenciado y sin poder denunciar


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Soy positivo sí!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> No todos. Precisamente los argentinos son los menos tóxicos. Argentinos y Uruguayos.



Los argentinos rojos son anti España al 100%

Y eso fácilmente es la mitad del país.

Después los que se creen italianos igual, ven lo español como de "menor estatus".


----------



## Forenski (30 Nov 2022)

Messi quería que se clasificasen sus ex-compañeros de toda la vida : los polacos, también conocidos como FC. Barcelona


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Sí Túnez le ganó por qué no puede ganarle Polonia? No todos los partidos los va a jugar tan mal los polacos y puede dar la sorpresa.
> Pozdrawiam.



Vais a creeer que estáis en 1939 pero en vez de Guderian, a un moronegro llamando Mbappe.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Viendo lo de hoy no se yo…



Miedo tienes si crees que hay posibilidades, estos no se juegan nada.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> "Que piensas de mí tiktok?"
> 
> Creo que le pregunta eso.



joder, qué ridículo


----------



## cebollo (30 Nov 2022)

Veo muy claro el Francia-Inglaterra por un lado y el Argentina-Holanda por el otro.

No he visto bien a Holanda, de haber alguna sorpresa creo que sería USA.


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

Polonia mucho que ganar y poco que perder así que son ellos (Francia) los que se suponen que son favoritos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Zarpa (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Sí Túnez le ganó por qué no puede ganarle Polonia? No todos los partidos los va a jugar tan mal los polacos y puede dar la sorpresa.
> Pozdrawiam.



Ojalá gane Polonia pero los tunecinos han ganado contra los reservas de los reservas en cuanto saco a 2 o 3 titulares y se dejó de experimentos cambiando a los jugadores de posición Túnez desapareció. Suerte


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

Y casualmente no metieron a Alemania en el grupo de boludolandia


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Soy positivo sí!
> Pozdrawiam.



pero estás vacunado ?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Con los franchutes jugamos! Pues sin miedo!!
> Pozdrawiam.



A ver...

Yo iré con Polonia... Africancia merece ser eliminada y no sólo en el mundo del deporte; pero no te vengas tan arriba, que si hacéis el partido pedorro de hoy, os van a meter de siete para arriba... Es lo que hay....


----------



## Dr.Muller (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Miedo tienes si crees que hay posibilidades, estos no se juegan nada.



Visto así puede ser..
el pasar esta ronda ya es mucho más de lo que esperaban
por cierto que hembras las polacas


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Veo muy claro el Francia-Inglaterra por un lado y el Argentina-Holanda por el otro.
> 
> No he visto bien a Holanda, de haber alguna sorpresa creo que sería USA.



Ojo USA, yo le metia unos euros.


----------



## TNTcl (30 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>




Inglaterra-Francia

Holanda-Argentina

Es lo lógico en cuartos, no ???


----------



## Metamorfosis (30 Nov 2022)

Han sucumbido ante el fútbol desplegado de la Selección como si fueran nacidos en esta tierra gloriosa. No me salen las palabras para expresar tanta emoción y gratitud hacia España.


----------



## Hamtel (30 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Vais a creeer que estáis en 1939 pero en vez de Guderian, a un moronegro llamando Mbappe.



Bueno sería mejor decir Von Rundstedt o Von Bock


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Inglaterra-Francia
> 
> Holanda-Argentina
> 
> Es lo lógico en cuartos, no ???



Holanda argentina..uff


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Han sucumbido ante el fútbol desplegado de la Selección como si fueran nacidos en esta tierra gloriosa. No me salen las palabras para expresar tanta emoción y gratitud hacia España.



Ayamonte donde está? en la Cochabamba?


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Vais a creeer que estáis en 1939 pero en vez de Guderian, a un moronegro llamando Mbappe.



Jojojoko


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Bueno sería mejor decir Von Rundstedt o Von Bock



Le viene bien, igual de rata que Guderian.


----------



## Dr.Muller (30 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Han sucumbido ante el fútbol desplegado de la Selección como si fueran nacidos en esta tierra gloriosa. No me salen las palabras para expresar tanta emoción y gratitud hacia España.



Hay que ser justos
cuando no juegan se dice y cuando juegan se dice también 
es de justicia 
pero tú no dices lo mismo de los españoles recuerdo


----------



## Metamorfosis (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ayamonte donde está? en la Cochabamba?



Localidad fronteriza entre Huelva y Portugal.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (30 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Han sucumbido ante el fútbol desplegado de la Selección como si fueran nacidos en esta tierra gloriosa. No me salen las palabras para expresar tanta emoción y gratitud hacia España.



Tranquilo ¡¡¡¡... Contrólate ¡¡¡¡ No hace falta que te salga ninguna palabra y menos en boca de un argentino ¡¡¡¡¡ Qué coñazo ¡¡¡¡... Nos damos por agradecidos... Tranqui... Un saludo y ya... Chao...


----------



## LMLights (30 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Los argentinos rojos son anti España al 100%
> 
> Y eso fácilmente es la mitad del país.
> 
> Después los que se creen italianos igual, ven lo español como de "menor estatus".



Yo conosco argentinos y uruguachas mu desentes .

Hay de todo, pero te digo en serio, que Uruguayos y Argentinos es lo menos malo de letrinoamérica, pero de largo. DE LAAARGGGOOO.


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Vais a creeer que estáis en 1939 pero en vez de Guderian, a un moronegro llamando Mbappe.



Son un poco boca chanclas estos católicos del Este...

El Pildusnky ese( el que mandaba en Polonia en agosto de 1939) comentó que Polonia llegaría a Berlín en un par de semanas o algo así


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Han sucumbido ante el fútbol desplegado de la Selección como si fueran nacidos en esta tierra gloriosa. *No me salen las palabras para expresar tanta emoción y gratitud hacia España.*



Tranquilo que te ayudo yo: 

Gracias España.

fdo: Tu hijo sudaca


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Localidad fronteriza entre Huelva y Portugal.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A ver...
> 
> Yo iré con Polonia... Africancia merece ser eliminada y no sólo en el mundo del deporte; pero no te vengas tan arriba, que *si hacéis el partido pedorro de hoy*, os van a meter de siete para arriba... Es lo que hay....



y sino también, añado


----------



## Pericoburbujista (30 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> y sino también, añado



Pues sí... También es verdad....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Son un poco boca chanclas estos católicos del Este...
> 
> El Pildusnky ese( el que mandaba en Polonia en agosto de 1939) comentó que Polonia llegaría a Berlín en un par de semanas o algo así



Tienen un complejo de cojones, se los han follado desde el este y el oeste demasiadas veces.


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Nov 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Inglaterra-Francia
> 
> Holanda-Argentina
> 
> Es lo lógico en cuartos, no ???



No tengo tan claro que Holanda gane a USA,

los gusanos han jugado muy bien,

los demás partidos si son disparejos.


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Bueno sería mejor decir Von Rundstedt o Von Bock



No le.joda el owned que le ha quedado de miedo 

A Guderian le suena todo cristo, los otros 2 a los frikis


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Holanda argentina..uff



venganza de la final del 78


----------



## JAGGER (30 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Han sucumbido ante el fútbol desplegado de la Selección como si fueran nacidos en esta tierra gloriosa. No me salen las palabras para expresar tanta emoción y gratitud hacia España.



Jajajaja


----------



## cebollo (30 Nov 2022)

Como llegue a semifinales después de eliminar a Australia y a USA, a Messi le dan 7 balones de oro por fallar penaltys con estilo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No tengo tan claro que Holanda gane a USA,
> 
> los gusanos han jugado muy bien,
> 
> los demás partidos si son disparejos.



si Holanda no gana a USA se puede declarar el nivel de este mundial como putapénico y nos dedicamos a ver mus, joder ... que estoy viendo a selecciones europeas que no tienen nada, no juegan nada, y la única que tiene está llena de _negrocs_


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Nov 2022)

A ver yo creo que ahora empieza lo realmente bueno es a un partido y todo es posible.Yo no descartaría alguna sorpresa! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> venganza de la final del 78



Ya se cruzaron en semifinales de 2014 y fue soporífero 

Cerro a cerro y a penales

Recuerdo al jefecito no pasar del medio del campo


----------



## TNTcl (30 Nov 2022)

Por el otro lado, se viene un Croacia-Portugal en cuartos y, en consecuencia, un Francia-Croacia en semifinales.

La otra semifinal, naturalmente es un Argentina-España.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> venganza de la final del 78



no recuerdo del PARTIDO mas INFUMABLE DEL SIGLO el holanda argetnina de 2014,,da cancer de parkinson recordarlo


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Por el otro lado, se viene un Croacia-Portugal en cuartos y, en consecuencia, un Francia-Croacia en semifinales.



Portugal creo que elimina a Croacia.


----------



## Metamorfosis (30 Nov 2022)

Hablando fuera de joda: Hoy Australia jugó vs una desdibujada Dinamarca y USA ayer frente a Irán tuvo un primer tiempo increíble, de veras, parecía una potencia europea jugando ese partido y luego, por supuesto, fue decayendo porque no pudo sostener el ritmo. Hay un norteamericano llamado Pulisic que es muy bueno tratándose de un jugador de USA, se fue lesionado y anotó el gol. Para Holanda no será un trámite ese cruce.


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Zarpa (30 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Hablando fuera de joda: Hoy Australia jugó vs una desdibujada Dinamarca y USA ayer frente a Irán tuvo un primer tiempo increíble, de veras, parecía una potencia europea jugando ese partido y luego, por supuesto, fue decayendo porque no pudo sostener el ritmo. Hay un norteamericano llamado Pulisic que es muy bueno tratándose de un jugador de USA, se fue lesionado y anotó el gol. Para Holanda no será un trámite ese cruce.



Pulisic el del Chelsea? ese se crió en Europa desde niño, prometía y los padres se volvieron a Europa porque en USA no interesaba el soccer.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

Ya sólo en la hipotética final habría un Argensida - Anglos para recvperar el honor por las Malvinas


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

Ahora mismo las casas de apuestas dan para clasificarse (en porcentajes)

-Holanda vs EEUU : 65-35

-Argentina vs Australia: 93-7

-Francia vs Polonia: 83-17

-Inglaterra vs Senegal: 78-22


----------



## FeiJiao (30 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Los franchutes van a hacer una carnicería con los polacos.



No se sabe, en este mundial todo puede pasar.


----------



## bronymaricøn (30 Nov 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Gracias hermanos españoles por el aguante a la Selección argentina.



A mi siempre me bardean estos españistanies


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (30 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



los valors


----------



## TNTcl (30 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ya sólo en la hipotética final habría un Argensida - Anglos para recvperar el honor por las Malvinas



Lo siento, la final es Croacia-España.


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

Entrevista a Zico

Favoritas?

Francia, Brasil España Argentina Inglaterra


----------



## Rediooss (30 Nov 2022)

Lo de los fuera de juego en este Mundial es una puta vergüenza, que por la punta de un talón ( como le ha pasado hoy a México) te anulen un gol que te deja fuera del Mundial, y eso suponiendo que sean certeros esos muñequitos que nos muestran y no hagan las trampas que les salgan de los huevos
Esto tenía que ser como el atletismo, gana el primero que meta la cabeza en línea de meta, pues con el fuera de juego tenía que ser igual,
si tienes la cabeza adelantada se pita fuera de juego, y nos dejamos de deditos, taloncitos que si la punta del codo...y mierdas, que así es muy fácil tramitar y tener una pezuña por delante nunca debió ser fuera de juego ni te da ninguna ventaja.....he dicho,


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Lo de los fuera de juego en este Mundial es una puta vergüenza, que por la punta de un talón ( como le ha pasado hoy a México) te anulen un gol que te deja fuera del Mundial, y eso suponiendo que sean certeros esos muñequitos que nos muestran y no hagan las trampas que les salgan de los huevos
> Esto tenía que ser como el atletismo, gana el primero que meta la cabeza en línea de meta, pues con el fuera de juego tenía que ser igual,
> si tienes la cabeza adelantada se pita fuera de juego, y nos dejamos de deditos, taloncitos que si la punta del codo...y mierdas, que así es muy fácil tramitar y tener una pezuña por delante nunca debió ser fuera de juego.....he dicho,



Pues tiene logica la regla. El offside podría ser mirando solo un factor, y no como ahora que es todo el cuerpo menos brazos. 

Como dices tú, la cabeza, o incluso un pie, pero ya está


----------



## Forenski (30 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Lo de los fuera de juego en este Mundial es una puta vergüenza, que por la punta de un talón ( como le ha pasado hoy a México) te anulen un gol que te deja fuera del Mundial, y eso suponiendo que sean certeros esos muñequitos que nos muestran y no hagan las trampas que les salgan de los huevos
> Esto tenía que ser como el atletismo, gana el primero que meta la cabeza en línea de meta, pues con el fuera de juego tenía que ser igual,
> si tienes la cabeza adelantada se pita fuera de juego, y nos dejamos de deditos, taloncitos que si la punta del codo...y mierdas, que así es muy fácil tramitar y tener una pezuña por delante nunca debió ser fuera de juego.....he dicho,




En atletismo no es la cabeza lo que determina la victoria, sino el pecho


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Entrevista a Zico
> 
> Favoritas?
> 
> Francia, Brasil España Argentina Inglaterra



Quitaba Argentina y metía a Portugal.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> En atletismo no es la cabeza lo que determina la victoria, sino el pecho




claro por eso todos en la carrera en linea de meta estiran todo lo que pueden la cabeza en lugar de sacar pecho


----------



## Forenski (30 Nov 2022)

No es la cabeza. En atletismo gana el que mete antes el pecho, el tronco superior, pecho y hombros. Meten la cabeza para adelantar al máximo el pecho.


----------



## hartman4 (30 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Sí Túnez le ganó por qué no puede ganarle Polonia? No todos los partidos los va a jugar tan mal los polacos y puede dar la sorpresa.
> Pozdrawiam.



tambien en el 39 el estado mayot polaco creia que podia ganar una guerra contra alemania.


----------



## Forenski (30 Nov 2022)

Ahí foto finish para determinar el ganador. Se tira la línea a la altura del pecho, entre los hombros, no en la cabeza.

Gana el de abajo, a pesar de que el de arriba tiene la cabeza más adelantada


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1277968
> 
> 
> Ahí foto finish para determinar el ganador. Se tira la línea a la altura del pecho, entre los hombros, no en la cabeza



debería ser cualquier parte del cuerpo, ahí está claro, pierna y brazo


----------



## Forenski (30 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> debería ser cualquier parte del cuerpo, ahí está claro, pierna y brazo



Que no, que en atletismo no da igual cualquier parte del cuerpo, que solo vale el pecho. Da igual cabeza, pierna o culo, es el pecho a la altura de los hombros el que determina el ganador.


----------



## benitocamelaa (30 Nov 2022)

¿Por qué los boludos son tan blancos?


----------



## Edu.R (30 Nov 2022)

Pues al final lo de siempre. Todos soñamos con batacazos y sorpresones... pero no.

Argentina ahora tiene que llegar a semis si o si, ahi se encontrará un equipo bueno de verdad. Paises Bajos ha pasado primera en un grupo PACO y encima sin convencer. No os penséis que es un rival fuerte porque no lo es. Me recuerda mucho a Italia 2006. Nada hasta semifinales... claro que en 2014 fue igual.

Mañana vamos a ver que pasa, mientras en el partido de Costa Rica vaya Alemania ganando "todo ok, Jose Luis", además vamos a tener el cruce de Octavos hecho ya, el grupo F juega antes.

España tendrá que ganar a 2 o 3 selecciones top, no hay escapatoria posible. Y un Brasil-Uruguay en Octavos yo querría verlo, estamos anticipando cosas que no son seguras.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



por cierto, si ha sido Casillas quien ha subido este vídeo tiene bastante delito, una cosa es que un compañero te haga quedar como un tontito ( además se ve claramente por la cara que pone que no se lo dice ni de broma ni de buen rollo, sino más bien con saña ), pero otra cosa es que se entere todo el mundo.


----------



## ravenare (30 Nov 2022)

Mandriles dolidos porque Messi pasa de ronda . Que metida la tienen. Jajajajaja. Hasta el drogadicto de omiwachiwoki ha dejado de trollear para mostrar su verdadera cara de Mandril de Carabanchel alto.

Con quien irán los Mandriles apátridas de Luis Enrique? Con Francia? Ah no que embapies ya no es kylian es la tortuga que se rió de ellos en su cara. Mandriles con Brasil apoyando a su monicaco.

Mandriiil y nada más!!!! Jajajajaja.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Nov 2022)

benitocamelaa dijo:


> ¿Por qué los boludos son tan blancos?




los 4 que ves ahi son blancos
pero millones en argentina son medio morenos y una parte mezcla con indigena
eso no quita para que si : en argentina es donde mas blancos hay de toda lationamerica


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Nov 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Mandriles dolidos porque Messi pasa de ronda . Que metida la tienen. Jajajajaja. Hasta el drogadicto de omiwachiwoki ha dejado de trollear para mostrar su verdadera cara de Mandril de Carabanchel alto.
> 
> Con quien irán los Mandriles apátridas de Luis Enrique? Con Francia? Ah no que embapies ya no es kylian es la tortuga que se rió de ellos en su cara. Mandriles con Brasil apoyando a su monicaco.
> 
> Mandriiil y nada más!!!! Jajajajaja.




sois culos del farsa VARsa fans de pechi missing alias "falla penaltis" hasta cuando os da por culo dejandoos tirados para irse a un club rival

soy del Real Madrid y voy con España , no con el hijo de Amunike que si se estrella bien merecido lo tendrá


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## ravenare (30 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> sois culos del farsa VARsa fans de pechi missing alias "falla penaltis" hasta cuando os da por culo dejandoos tirados para irse a un club rival
> 
> soy del Real Madrid y voy con España , no con el hijo de Amunike que si se estrella bien merecido lo tendrá



Toma plátano Mandril. Tu que coño vas a ir con España si te alegrías si se estrellase como acabas de poner . Mandrilazo. Puto maguila .


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Nov 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Toma plátano Mandril. Tu que coño vas a ir con España si te alegrías si se estrellase como acabas de poner . Mandrilazo. Puto maguila .




culo del farsa VARsa : si no sabes distinguir entre España y el hijo de Amunike : es problema de tu culo , no mio


----------



## ravenare (30 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> culo del farsa VARsa : si no sabes distinguir entre España y el hijo de Amunike es problema de tu culo , no mio



Luis Enrique entrenador de España. Te queda claro o no hijodeputa? Estas con España no deseas que fracase, puto mandril.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Nov 2022)

Para España prefiero un rival como Croacia, lo digo desde ya. 

Además hemos jugado un montón de veces. En 2012, en 2016, en 2021...y en 2018 nos hubiese tocado también si no hubiésemos hecho el PACO contra Rusia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Mandriles dolidos porque Messi pasa de ronda . Que metida la tienen. Jajajajaja. Hasta el drogadicto de omiwachiwoki ha dejado de trollear para mostrar su verdadera cara de Mandril de Carabanchel alto.
> 
> Con quien irán los Mandriles apátridas de Luis Enrique? Con Francia? Ah no que embapies ya no es kylian es la tortuga que se rió de ellos en su cara. Mandriles con Brasil apoyando a su monicaco.
> 
> Mandriiil y nada más!!!! Jajajajaja.




 

Este año me vas a votar para volver a ganar el premio forero del año?


----------



## ravenare (1 Dic 2022)

Por supuesto amijo.


----------



## vegahermosa (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Para España prefiero un rival como Croacia, lo digo desde ya.
> 
> Además hemos jugado un montón de veces. En 2012, en 2016, en 2021...y en 2018 nos hubiese tocado también si no hubiésemos hecho el PACO contra Rusia.



yo creo que cuanto mas grande sea el rival mejor. es poco probable ser campeones en esta edicion pues nos faltan piezas del relevo generacional y mas clase, ademas de tener a rivales en su mejor momento de talento, salvando alemania o italia que no estan, pero necesitamos que nos exijan y pelear contra los mejores para poder curtirnos mas y quien sabe. incluso podemos tener opciones a base de caracter


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Si empatan Alemania-Costa Rica y España-Japón también pasaría Japón segundos por haber vencido a Alemania ¿o tiran primero de diferencia de goles marcados encajados?


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si empatan Alemania-Costa Rica y España-Japón también pasaría Japón segundos por haber vencido a Alemania ¿o tiran primero de diferencia de goles marcados encajados?



Es el primer criterio, nada de los h2h


----------



## Zarpa (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si empatan Alemania-Costa Rica y España-Japón también pasaría Japón segundos por haber vencido a Alemania ¿o tiran primero de diferencia de goles marcados encajados?



DG, pasaría Japón.


----------



## vegahermosa (1 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> por cierto, si ha sido Casillas quien ha subido este vídeo tiene bastante delito, una cosa es que un compañero te haga quedar como un tontito ( además se ve claramente por la cara que pone que no se lo dice ni de broma ni de buen rollo, sino más bien con saña ), pero otra cosa es que se entere todo el mundo.



le habla claro, porque no le hara gracia que este haciendo el bobo con el movil comiendo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Hablando fuera de joda: Hoy Australia jugó vs una desdibujada Dinamarca y USA ayer frente a Irán tuvo un primer tiempo increíble, de veras, parecía una potencia europea jugando ese partido y luego, por supuesto, fue decayendo porque no pudo sostener el ritmo. Hay un norteamericano llamado Pulisic que es muy bueno tratándose de un jugador de USA, se fue lesionado y anotó el gol. Para Holanda no será un trámite ese cruce.



El problema es que Pulisic acabó ayer cambiado y en el hospital, yo no creo que esté en condiciones dentro de 3 días.


----------



## vegahermosa (1 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Por el otro lado, se viene un Croacia-Portugal en cuartos y, en consecuencia, un Francia-Croacia en semifinales.
> 
> La otra semifinal, naturalmente es un Argentina-España.



mucho queremos correr


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2022)

Koke y Eric García titulares mañana.....


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Koke y Eric García titulares mañana.....



Eso le confvndirá a los amarillos


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> yo creo que cuanto mas grande sea el rival mejor. es poco probable ser campeones en esta edicion pues nos faltan piezas del relevo generacional y mas clase, ademas de tener a rivales en su mejor momento de talento, salvando alemania o italia que no estan, pero necesitamos que nos exijan y pelear contra los mejores para poder curtirnos mas y quien sabe. incluso podemos tener opciones a base de caracter



La Nations League para lo que ha servido es para eso: para curtirnos. Se ha vencido en ese torneo a Alemania, Italia, Croacia, Inglaterra, Portugal y sólo Francia nos ha ganado y con polemica...

Por eso creo en este equipo. Lo podrán eliminar pero va a condicionar y acojonar a todos los rivales. Aunque es verdad que carecemos de lo que distingue a los equipos ganadores: un crack.

Personalmente con jugar cuartos me parece que se ha cumplido de sobra y llegado a ese partido habrá que jugarlo y competirlo. Tampoco los veía en semis de la euro y mira casi la ganan.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Luis Enrique entrenador de España. Te queda claro o no hijodeputa? Estas con España no deseas que fracase, puto mandril.




si gana España me alegro porque voy con España , y si pierde España me alegro tambien para que se joda el chulo hijo de Amunike : esto lo entiendes hasta tu : culo hijo de puta del farsa VARsa


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Es el primer criterio, nada de los h2h



Osea que vencer a un rival ¿no te coloca por delante de él en caso de empate? pues debería


----------



## eltonelero (1 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



vamos lo que todos sabíamos, van a intentar "ayudar" lo que haga falta para que el hormonado levante la copa. Dad por descontado en casos de duda a quien van a beneficiar.


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Van a ayudar a Messi/Argentina como ya hicieron en mundiales anteriores sobretodo en 2014.

Pero ojo todo dependerá de contra quién se enfrente y en qué eliminatoria, porque si hoy hubieran jugado contra Brasil o Francia jugandose la clasificación ese penalti absurdo no lo hubieran pitado.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



2 penalties "rigurosos" en 3 partidos se entiende mas con esto


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Osea que vencer a un rival ¿no te coloca por delante de él en caso de empate? pues debería



Eso es en los torneos organizados por uefa (euro y champions), en fifa el directo se usa solo si coincide con diferencia de goles y goles marcados)


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Mañana contra japón hay que dar descanso al jubilao de Busquets, meter a Koke en el medio del campo y de extremo a Llorente para buscar las profundidadec. Con la titularidac de Morata no hay debate.

Luego, cuando la clasificación esté resuelta, si le hace ilusión a Luisenrique que meta a los ferranes, los gavis y los ausencios.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (1 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Mañana contra japón hay que dar descanso al jubilao de Busquets, meter a Koke en el medio del campo y de extremo a Llorente para buscar las profundidadec. Con la titularidac de Morata no hay debate.
> 
> Luego, cuando la clasificación esté resuelta, si le hace ilusión a Luisenrique que meta a los ferranes, los gavis y los ausencios.



Y los negros


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Y los negros




Pa mañana pondría en defensa a par de centrales, los que tengamos, al Ñordi y Azpilicueta por ejemplo

en el medio Koke con cualquier otro de los que tengamos por ahí, y a Llorente y al Pedrin, venga, pa que no digáis que soy antipedris. 

y arriba Morata y el Ansifaki ese si queréis u otro, me da igual.

Un 4-4-2 clásico y sin chorradas.
clasificación tranquila y a pensar en ostavocs


----------



## Pereirano (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Asun fati ta lesionao o k? ese no metía goles? 
que le ponga junto a Morata, a ver k asen.

y a Pedrín por un lao con el Ñordi y a Llorente por el otro lao con el Azpilicuetas. y en el medio Koke y el jubilao de busquets.

No tenemos na mejor que eso


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

La FEF, UEFA y FIFA es acojonante como se han posicionado todas desde el principio a favor de Messi (y el Barsa) y contra Cristiano (y el Madrid).

La FEF y la UEFA claramente untados sobornados comprados por los catalanes de mierda que llevan 30 años regando pasta a todo dios que a ellos les cae de no sé sabe dónde. No han parado hasta darle 7 balones de oro a Messi y dejar a CR con 5 en una serie de injusticias aluncinantes.

Pero lo de la FIFA ya sobrepasa todo lo comprensible. Se empeñan en que gane el Mundial para no ser considerado inferior a Maradona sino el mejor de la historia, que con ese título ya los putos argentinos maradonianos igual aceptarían dárselo (aunque seguirían diciendo que el drogadicto era mejor y con más personalidad de líder y tal).

¿Qué cojones le importa a la FIFA Messi? Es como que estuviera también en manos del NWO (Infantino diciendo que Europa tiene que pedir perdón al mundo por 3000 años) y el NWO decidiera que Messi era bueno y Cristiano malo, como deciden que los comunistas son buenos y los demás son fachas fascistas nazis racistas machistas y malos.

¿Alguien sabe de dónde viene que la FIFA ayude a muerte a Messi? ¿Regadío judío como el de los catalanes?


----------



## JUANCHI (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## NPI (1 Dic 2022)

Pereirano dijo:


>



COVILERDO y BOZALERO


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Luis Enrique entrenador de España. Te queda claro o no hijodeputa? Estas con España no deseas que fracase, puto mandril.



Que persona más hordinaria, te imagino en un piso de 50m de santa coloma comiendo pipas viendo la tele mientras tus vecinos moros se pelean con tus otros vecinos de ecuador dándole voces a tu madre para que te caliente una cola cao y te haga una tostada con mantequilla y nocilla del Lidl con azúcar porcima


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2022)

genial no podre ver el partido..asi que vere las lagrimas despues


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2022)

recordad que antes juegan nuestros muchachos de marruecos!!!!!!!


----------



## FeiJiao (1 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Lo de los fuera de juego en este Mundial es una puta vergüenza, que por la punta de un talón ( como le ha pasado hoy a México) te anulen un gol que te deja fuera del Mundial, y eso suponiendo que sean certeros esos muñequitos que nos muestran y no hagan las trampas que les salgan de los huevos
> Esto tenía que ser como el atletismo, gana el primero que meta la cabeza en línea de meta, pues con el fuera de juego tenía que ser igual,
> si tienes la cabeza adelantada se pita fuera de juego, y nos dejamos de deditos, taloncitos que si la punta del codo...y mierdas, que así es muy fácil tramitar y tener una pezuña por delante nunca debió ser fuera de juego ni te da ninguna ventaja.....he dicho,



La regla del fuera de lugar en el futbol siempre me parecio una puta mierda sin sentido. 
El delantero que se adelanta y deja atras a los defensas no tiene la culpa de que estos ultimos se hallan agilipollado no estando defendiendo donde deben hacerlo o sean menos veloces corriendo que el atacante. 

Habria muchos mas goles, menos partidos aburridos 0-0, el futbol seria mucho mas interesante.


----------



## ravenare (1 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Que persona más hordinaria, te imagino en un piso de 50m de santa coloma comiendo pipas viendo la tele mientras tus vecinos moros se pelean con tus otros vecinos de ecuador dándole voces a tu madre para que te caliente una cola cao y te haga una tostada con mantequilla y nocilla del Lidl con azúcar porcima



Imagina lo que quieras. Ni siquiera vivo en Cataluña. Y tampoco quiero hacer sangre con donde vivo. Creo que tú ves bastantes más inmigrantes que yo, just sayin.


----------



## Silluzollope (1 Dic 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> La regla del fuera de lugar en el futbol siempre me parecio una puta mierda sin sentido.
> El delantero que se adelanta y deja atras a los defensas no tiene la culpa de que estos ultimos se hallan agilipollado no estando defendiendo donde deben hacerlo o sean menos veloces corriendo que el atacante.
> 
> Habria muchos mas goles, menos partidos aburridos 0-0, el futbol seria mucho mas interesante.



O no.. si piensas en el fuera de juego cuando los pitan por milímetros, si te doy la razón. Pero si quitas la regla, acabarían todos metidos en el área, los defensas para evitar que cuelguen balones y los delanteros para cazar un balón y empujarlo cuanto más cerca de la portería mejor.
Yo no quitaría la regla, pero si modificarla para que solo sea fuera de juego si los dos pies están adelantados, nada de un hombro o la punta del dedo gordo.


----------



## Glokta (1 Dic 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> La regla del fuera de lugar en el futbol siempre me parecio una puta mierda sin sentido.
> El delantero que se adelanta y deja atras a los defensas no tiene la culpa de que estos ultimos se hallan agilipollado no estando defendiendo donde deben hacerlo o sean menos veloces corriendo que el atacante.
> 
> Habria muchos mas goles, menos partidos aburridos 0-0, el futbol seria mucho mas interesante.



El fuera de juego está para evitar los delanteros palomeros al lado de la portería todo el rato. Si permites eso te sobra medio campo de fútbol y ese deporte se llamaría fútbol sala


----------



## Gorrión (1 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> La FEF, UEFA y FIFA es acojonante como se han posicionado todas desde el principio a favor de Messi (y el Barsa) y contra Cristiano (y el Madrid).
> 
> La FEF y la UEFA claramente untados sobornados comprados por los catalanes de mierda que llevan 30 años regando pasta a todo dios que a ellos les cae de no sé sabe dónde. No han parado hasta darle 7 balones de oro a Messi y dejar a CR con 5 en una serie de injusticias aluncinantes.
> 
> ...



Cositas de niños, pederastas y tal.


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Esto es como el madri aquel año en champions contra el wolfsburgo, Escalerillas y Alcoyano hasta semis y el Aleti en la final


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Albion (1 Dic 2022)

JUANCHI dijo:


>



Para eso que hubieran puesto a Argentina directamente en semifinales y nos ahorramos unos cuantos partidos.


----------



## benitocamelaa (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Esto es como el madri aquel año en champions contra el wolfsburgo, Escalerillas y Alcoyano hasta semis y el Aleti en la final



En 1 de 14 lo tuvimos “fácil” jajajajaj


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Mientras mantengan el criterio yo no digo nada, pero los argentinos esto lo saben hacer muy bien. Un contactillo, me pongo a llorar y que lo miren.

De todas formas el árbitro de ayer es el del Inglaterra-Dinamarca y el penaltito de Wembley... uno ha visto ya muchas cosas.

Y ayer Argentina ganó A PESAR de Messi. Pero vamos es que Australia solo sabe defender, en cuanto llegue el 1-0 el partido se ha acabado al 98%.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Esto es como el madri aquel año en champions contra el wolfsburgo, Escalerillas y Alcoyano hasta semis y el Aleti en la final



Te equivocas, creo que no fue el Alcoyano en semifinales. Fue el Manchester City, otra mierda de equipo.
Luego la final fue contra el equipo ese que tiene la mejor afición que fue eliminado 4 veces seguidas por el Real Madrid. Así que sí, supongo que fue un camino bastante fácil el del Real Madrid.

Podrías haber dicho, también, que es como el aleti el año ese año en champions con el Brujas el oporto y un equipo que estaba el 16º en la liga de alemania.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>




Buenos días vicepresidente reformista.

Tienes noticias de los servicios de espionaje?


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días vicepresidente reformista.
> 
> Tienes noticias de los servicios de espionaje?



Buenos dias presidente ! de momento nada nuevo, siguen todos trabajando a tope


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> La regla del fuera de lugar en el futbol siempre me parecio una puta mierda sin sentido.
> El delantero que se adelanta y deja atras a los defensas no tiene la culpa de que estos ultimos se hallan agilipollado no estando defendiendo donde deben hacerlo o sean menos veloces corriendo que el atacante.
> 
> Habria muchos mas goles, menos partidos aburridos 0-0, el futbol seria mucho mas interesante.



O directamente de Palomero esperando delante junto al portero contrario esperando un pase cómo cuándo se jugaba las pachangas con los amigos ni fuera de juegos ni nada jajajajaja!
O cómo en el baloncesto de Palomero en la canasta contraria y te daban ese pase para que tú solo encestaras al más puro estilo Juanma López Iturriaga jajajajaja! Que crack!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Imagina lo que quieras. Ni siquiera vivo en Cataluña. Y tampoco quiero hacer sangre con donde vivo. Creo que tú ves bastantes más inmigrantes que yo, just sayin.


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Imagina lo que quieras. Ni siquiera vivo en Cataluña. Y tampoco quiero hacer sangre con donde vivo. Creo que tú ves bastantes más inmigrantes que yo, just sayin.



Que significa just Sayin tio


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Por qué es un mundial y ya sabemos todos que hay mucha afición por España allí en Cataluña aunque no lo admitan pero si fuera por ellos hubieran puesto lo de "a ganar y punto" más pequeñito y lo de "los dos" en primera página y cubriendo toda la portada jajajajaja! Se les ve el plumero!! Cómo cuando el Madrid gana las champions y lo ponen super pequeñito y luego en portada te ponen marujeria que nada tienen que ver jajajajaja!
No se me enfaden que es broma!! Jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias presidente ! de momento nada nuevo, siguen todos trabajando a tope




Que buenos tiempos, en esa foto éramos tan felices, @Epsilon69 con su casco de astronauta, tu saludando, @Alia del Cuchillo con su disfraz de los domingos de caracol.... fue justo antes del ataque separatista de @Pajarotto , ya nada volvió a ser igual


----------



## Pajarotto (1 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que buenos tiempos, en esa foto éramos tan felices, @Epsilon69 con su casco de astronauta, tu saludando, @Alia del Cuchillo con su disfraz de los domingos de caracol.... fue justo antes del ataque separatista de @Pajarotto , ya nada volvió a ser igual


----------



## SOY (1 Dic 2022)

Ayer 30/11, a 18 días de la final, Messi superó a Maradona al alcanzar 22 partidos jugados en Copas del Mundo.






@Djokovic








Messi superó a Maradona en presencias con Argentina en Mundiales | HISPANTV


El capitán del equipo argentino, Lionel Messi, ha alcanzado al número de 22 partidos jugados en Copas del Mundo y así ha batido el récord de Diego Armando Maradona.




www.hispantv.com












Messi supera otro récord de Maradona


Leo Messi debe estar ya cansado de batir récords a lo largo de su carrera. Aunque, si son de Diego Armando Maradona, seguro que le hace una especial ilusión. El




www.mundodeportivo.com




.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Dic 2022)

NPI dijo:


> COVILERDO y BOZALERO



Va de malote anti Pokémon y con la mascarita de SUBNORMAL, el españordo común es tonto y npc de remate.


----------



## pandiella (1 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> O no.. si piensas en el fuera de juego cuando los pitan por milímetros, si te doy la razón. Pero si quitas la regla, acabarían todos metidos en el área, los defensas para evitar que cuelguen balones y los delanteros para cazar un balón y empujarlo cuanto más cerca de la portería mejor.
> Yo no quitaría la regla, pero si modificarla para que solo sea fuera de juego si los dos pies están adelantados, nada de un hombro o la punta del dedo gordo.



muy de acuerdo

lo que sí pensé es quizá eliminar el fuera de juego a partir del área grande o quizá el pequenyo, es decir cuando el balón proviene de un punto más adelantado. y sólo habría que extender la linea del área hasta las bandas


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Dic 2022)

benitocamelaa dijo:


> ¿Por qué los boludos son tan blancos?



Sólo han ido a la morería los que tienen platita, AKA los más blanquets.


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no recuerdo del PARTIDO mas INFUMABLE DEL SIGLO el holanda argetnina de 2014,,da cancer de parkinson recordarlo



Hijo de la gran puta costrero, anda que el arg- Bélgica no fue malo, un golito y gracias menuda puta basura y ese si que me lo trague enterito para mí desgracia, del otro ni me acuerdo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Dic 2022)

JUANCHI dijo:


>



UK-FR y NL-Arg, not bad sobre el papel.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## artemis (1 Dic 2022)

Como nos crucemos con Marruecos, Barcelona se paraliza para ver el partido....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


>


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Como nos crucemos con Marruecos, Barcelona se paraliza para ver el partido....




Aquí en las ramblas cada vez que juega marruecos es una experiencia...


----------



## eltonelero (1 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Como nos crucemos con Marruecos, Barcelona se paraliza para ver el partido....



Aunque se dijo de broma, me jugaría que la Colau pondrá espacios de esparcimiento con pantallas para que la moronegrada pueda disfrutar del partido


----------



## Dr.Nick (1 Dic 2022)

Amegos, Maroco hoy ganar siguro, no?


----------



## The Replicant (1 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Aunque se dijo de broma, me jugaría que la Colau pondrá espacios de esparcimiento con pantallas para que la moronegrada pueda disfrutar del partido



...y encima los moros aprovecharán para robar carteras, jornada redonda


----------



## chomin (1 Dic 2022)

Ecuador ya fue eliminado el lunes , me comentan que en Mandril el interés por el mundial ha caído empicado.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> La FEF, UEFA y FIFA es acojonante como se han posicionado todas desde el principio a favor de Messi (y el Barsa) y contra Cristiano (y el Madrid).
> 
> La FEF y la UEFA claramente untados sobornados comprados por los catalanes de mierda que llevan 30 años regando pasta a todo dios que a ellos les cae de no sé sabe dónde. No han parado hasta darle 7 balones de oro a Messi y dejar a CR con 5 en una serie de injusticias aluncinantes.
> 
> ...



Sí, es así. Me doy cuenta que no solo adulteran la historia, sino tambien la propaganda deportiva:

-En futbol es como dices, a la vez que se maximiza la epoca del dominio del VAR$a y se minimizan las champions del Madrid

-En la NBA se ensalza a Jordan en su conflicto con los Bad Boys (Jordan puede haber sido el mejor de la historia, pero esos Bad Boys les ganaron por ser mejores, no sucios). Tambien Kobe está hinchado.

-En tenis se minimiza a Djokovic enfrente a Nadal y Federer, especialmente ante el último.


Es como si quisieran crear una narrativa en cada deporte que no coincida con la realidad, y en futbol es como dices, Messi debe ser el mejor y punto, y Ronaldo solo uno de los mejores, pero no puede adelantarle.


----------



## chomin (1 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Te equivocas, creo que no fue el Alcoyano en semifinales. Fue el Manchester City, otra mierda de equipo.
> Luego la final fue contra el equipo ese que tiene la mejor afición que fue eliminado 4 veces seguidas por el Real Madrid. Así que sí, supongo que fue un camino bastante fácil el del Real Madrid.
> 
> Podrías haber dicho, también, que es como el aleti el año ese año en champions con el Brujas el oporto y un equipo que estaba el 16º en la liga de alemania.



El mandril ha tenido rivales en cuartos de final de champions como el Wolsfburgo, Galatasaray o un equipo chipriota....que no me acuerdo como se llamaba, vamos ni la Conference lij...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Dic 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> muy de acuerdo
> 
> lo que sí pensé es quizá eliminar el fuera de juego a partir del área grande o quizá el pequenyo, es decir cuando el balón proviene de un punto más adelantado. y sólo habría que extender la linea del área hasta las bandas



Hace unos años en un mundial subalgo hicieron eso. La linea del area que es paralela a la de gol se extendío hasta el fuera de banda y solo podia ser offside allí


----------



## pandiella (1 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Hace unos años en un mundial subalgo hicieron eso. La linea del area que es paralela a la de gol se extendío hasta el fuera de banda y solo podia ser offside allí



algo me suena, pero creo que era lo opuesto a lo que digo. googlee y no encuentro nada


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

lo del fuera de juebo debería ser si el delantero sobrepasa por completo la línea de último defensa, igual que si el balón sobrepasa completamente la línea de banda o la línea de gol.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

si no ha sobrepasao por completo la línea de último defensa, no estáría "fuera de juebo" por definición


----------



## Scout.308 (1 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sí, es así. Me doy cuenta que no solo adulteran la historia, sino tambien la propaganda deportiva:
> 
> -En futbol es como dices, a la vez que se maximiza la epoca del dominio del VAR$a y se minimizan las champions del Madrid
> 
> ...



No es que se "intente minimizar" a Djokovik ante Nadal y Federer, es que Djokovic es un marrullero que solo cae bien a los tontos de las conspiraciones, mientras que los otros dos son admirados y queridos de manera universal.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*Saltan chispas entre Messi y Lewandowski*

El argentino y el polaco tuvieron sus más y sus menos, e incluso después del partido hablaron. La polémica viene de atrás.


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Ecuador ya fue eliminado el lunes , me comentan que en Mandril el interés por el mundial ha caído empicado.



Mal día para pedir glovo


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

y además añadiría fuera de juebo siempre en to los casos de fuera de juebo posicionales


----------



## 11kjuan (1 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> y además añadiría fuera de juebo siempre en to los casos de fuera de juebo posicionales



Pero de coño hablas tío ?

Del patético tenías que ser. No se te entiende nada


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Ecuador ya fue eliminado el lunes , me comentan que en Mandril el interés por el mundial ha caído empicado.



Como madrileño madridista mi impresión es que aquí la gente va a muerte con la selección, si quieres ver un partido de España en los aledaños de berna ya puedes haber reservado en el bar con días de antelación


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pero de coño hablas tío ?
> 
> Del patético tenías que ser. No se te entiende nada



es muy sensillo. Vuelve a leyer lo que he dicho y si tienes dudas te las resuelvo


----------



## chomin (1 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Como madrileño madridista mi impresión es que aquí la gente va a muerte con la selección, si quieres ver un partido de España en los aledaños de berna ya puedes haber reservado en el bar con días de antelación



Pero allí hay mas mandriles que ecuatorianos? Pues cuando fui no me lo pareció


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

mirac qué sensillo. 
cualquier atacante que en el momento del pase sobrepase por completo la línea del último defensor independientemente de su posición y si disputa o no el balón, es fuera de juebo en to los casos siempre y punto. Bien clarito. Sin interpretaciones ni tonterías. Eso se ajustaría con precisión a la definición micsma de "fuera de juebo"


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

To lo demás no sería fuera de juebo


----------



## Albion (1 Dic 2022)

Espero que si pierden los japoneses que viven en España se comporten y no quemen coches, contenedores o agredan a ciudadanos inocentes con sus katanas.


----------



## Manero (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Saltan chispas entre Messi y Lewandowski*
> 
> El argentino y el polaco tuvieron sus más y sus menos, e incluso después del partido hablaron. La polémica viene de atrás.



Todos los grandes cracks tienen un ego muy grande, incluso en el caso de Cristiano ha derivado en el trastorno de personalidad que sufre. Y Messi no iba a ser una excepción, por eso ver que su antigua afición idolatra ahora a Lewandowski seguro que le provoca celos hacia el polaco. Es lo mismo que cuando ves a una ex tuya que ahora sale con otro tio y se les ve felices, pues eso mismo le pasa a Messi con Lewandowski.

Y por parte del polaco ya es conocido que no le hizo ninguna gracia quedarse sin el último balón de oro que se llevo Messi y que Lewan consideraba que merecía él.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Que no, que en atletismo no da igual cualquier parte del cuerpo, que solo vale el pecho. Da igual cabeza, pierna o culo, es el pecho a la altura de los hombros el que determina el ganador.



debería ... he dicho


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*Lewy se quiso llevar a Leo*


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Dic 2022)

Francia vs Portugal

Argentina vs Brasil

Esas serán las semifinales, aquí queda escrito.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

No tengo nada en contra de Polonia como país, en todo caso lo contrario, pero no se merecían pasar a la siguiente ronda, se han salvado porque el grupo es de muy bajo nivel si quitamos a los boludos, pero yo creo que hasta los mexicas merecían pasar antes que los polacos, no se puede jugar al fútbol como jugaron ayer, parecían un equipo amateur y dieron un espectáculo lamentable
Deben ser goleados en el próximo partido, hay que salvar al fútbol.


----------



## Manero (1 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Asun fati ta lesionao o k? ese no metía goles?
> que le ponga junto a Morata, a ver k asen.
> 
> y a Pedrín por un lao con el Ñordi y a Llorente por el otro lao con el Azpilicuetas. y en el medio Koke y el jubilao de busquets.
> ...



No puedes salir con 2 jubilados a la vez, por eso si juega Busquets no puede jugar Koke y si juega Koke no puede jugar Busi. Y teniendo en cuenta que Busquets tiene una amarilla y que Lucho lo reservará eso significa que hoy Koke será titular y Rodri jugará en la posición de Busquets. Solo espero que el 3er medio no sea Soler, que aún recuerdo el partido que se jugó hace poco con Koke y Soler juntos y aquello fué un despropósito.

Por eso mi predicción es que hoy saldrán de titulares: 

-Centro del campo: Pedri, Koke y Rodri. 
-Defensa: Azpilicueta, Eric García, Laporte y Jordi Alba
-Delantera: Sarabia, Morata y Ferran Torres

Solo tengo la duda de si jugará Pablo Sarabia o volverá a repetir con Dani Olmo como en los 2 partidos anteriores o tal vez apueste por Ansu Fati, pero creo que Luís Enrique le dará la titularidad hoy a Sarabia.


----------



## pandiella (1 Dic 2022)

yo usaria la ultima alineacion, cambiando ferran por sarabia y carvajal por azpilicueta


----------



## Manero (1 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> No tengo nada en contra de Polonia como país, en todo caso lo contrario, pero no se merecían pasar a la siguiente ronda, se han salvado porque el grupo es de muy bajo nivel si quitamos a los boludos, pero yo creo que hasta los mexicas merecían pasar antes que los polacos, no se puede jugar al fútbol como jugaron ayer, parecían un equipo amateur y dieron un espectáculo lamentable
> Deben ser goleados en el próximo partido, hay que salvar al fútbol.



México la cagó el dia del partido con Polonia por conformarse con el empate en lugar de ir con todo a intentar ganar el partido como hicieron ayer, por conservadores se han ido a casa.


----------



## The Replicant (1 Dic 2022)

yo con que juegue Eric Garcia me conformo

taluecs


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> yo con que juegue Eric Garcia me conformo
> 
> taluecs



Somos svperiores a Japón pero no para salir con 10...


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*Sonrisas luego de perder*


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Por eso mi predicción es que hoy saldrán de titulares:
> 
> -Centro del campo: Pedri, Koke y Rodri.
> -Defensa: Azpilicueta, Eric García, Laporte y Jordi Alba
> -Delantera: Sarabia, Morata y Ferran Torres



Según tú la defensa jugará por delante del centro de campo?


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*México nos vemos en 4 años*


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sí, es así. Me doy cuenta que no solo adulteran la historia, sino tambien la propaganda deportiva:
> 
> -En futbol es como dices, a la vez que se maximiza la epoca del dominio del VAR$a y se minimizan las champions del Madrid
> 
> ...



Los bad boys serían los Detroit pistons con isaiah Thomas supongo


----------



## JAGGER (1 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sí, es así. Me doy cuenta que no solo adulteran la historia, sino tambien la propaganda deportiva:
> 
> -En futbol es como dices, a la vez que se maximiza la epoca del dominio del VAR$a y se minimizan las champions del Madrid
> 
> ...



Con Maradona no pudieron.

Y como persona era un asco.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Somos svperiores a Japón pero no para salir con 10...



quiero ver jugar a Llorente, si no lo saca hoy cuándo ? ... en el europeo tuvo un buen rendimiento, volvió a ser junto con Olmo de los pocos jugadores que rompe un poco arriba ... No digo que sea un crack ni está muy claro en qué posición juega o debería jugar, pero hoy tendría que salir aunque no fuera de inicio


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*Francia clama contra la FIFA*

El gol anulado a Griezmann provocó el enfado en la Federación, que ya ha notificado la reclamación. La televisión francesa se comió el error del árbitro.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Los bad boys serían los Detroit pistons con isaiah Thomas supongo



Sí


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Sonrisas luego de perder*



esa foto es de cuándo les estaba preguntando a los perrolistas : "de verdad que nos hemos clasificado, de verdad ?"


----------



## VandeBel (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Francia clama contra la FIFA*
> 
> El gol anulado a Griezmann provocó el enfado en la Federación, que ya ha notificado la reclamación. La televisión francesa se comió el error del árbitro.



Vaya cagadón del Var, del árbitro y de la tv francesa. Menos mal, para ellos, que quedó difuminado porque los focos estaban con el Dinamarca-Australia.


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Francia vs Portugal
> 
> Argentina vs Brasil
> 
> Esas serán las semifinales, aquí queda escrito.



Pues a mi me gustaría una semi Nederland-España si finalmente quedamos primeros

Tenemos cuentas pendientes con esos tambien


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Dic 2022)

El DT de Polonia es el más antifútbol que he visto en mi vida


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues a mi me gustaría una semi Nederland-España si finalmente quedamos primeros
> 
> Tenemos cuentas pendientes con esos tambien



Pues hay que cargarse a Brasil en cuartos, y yo los veo bastante fuertes.

A ver que pasa.


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> No tengo nada en contra de Polonia como país, en todo caso lo contrario, pero no se merecían pasar a la siguiente ronda, se han salvado porque el grupo es de muy bajo nivel si quitamos a los boludos, pero yo creo que hasta los mexicas merecían pasar antes que los polacos, no se puede jugar al fútbol como jugaron ayer, parecían un equipo amateur y dieron un espectáculo lamentable
> Deben ser goleados en el próximo partido, hay que salvar al fútbol.



En efecto debían haber sido eliminados y Francia les va a llenar la canasta de goles por ser unos mierdas y no jugarle bien ayer a Argentina


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En efecto debían haber sido eliminados y Francia les va a llenar la canasta de goles por ser unos mierdas y no jugarle bien ayer a Argentina


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En efecto debían haber sido eliminados y Francia les va a llenar la canasta de goles por ser unos mierdas y no jugarle bien ayer a Argentina



No está francia para llenar nada, que ayer perdió contra su propia colonia


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

VIVA ESPAÑA JODER


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Francia clama contra la FIFA*
> 
> El gol anulado a Griezmann provocó el enfado en la Federación, que ya ha notificado la reclamación. La televisión francesa se comió el error del árbitro.



Tranqui las cabras gabachos, que en eliminatorias no os quitan ese gol


----------



## geremi (1 Dic 2022)

Aquí lo importante es que no gane el mundial Argentina, porque si no la turra que van a a dar con Messi va a ser sideral.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*Empieza un nuevo Mundial para Argentina*


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

El portero polski les salvó de un 5-0, en que equipo juega?


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Pues hay que cargarse a Brasil en cuartos, y yo los veo bastante fuertes.
> 
> A ver que pasa.



Claro eso es lo malo...

A parte de que Nederland debería ganar a Argentina y también es bastante dificil.

A mi me sigue gustando la posibilidad de ser segundos tras Japón y que Alemania-CR empaten...

Lo malo es que es muy remoto que pase todo esto que digo


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


>



¿Te parece raro?


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Te parece raro?



Me parece factible viendo el mierdon de fútbol especulativo, roñoso e interesado que hacen.
y no es por el partido de ayer con argentina, llevan igual desde el primer partido haciendo lo que siempre hemos criticado de Italia, argentina,etc.


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> No está francia para llenar nada, que ayer perdió contra su propia colonia



Pero perdió porque estaba clasificada y jugaba con reservas...

Si le hubiera hecho falta ganaban


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2022)

el año pasado japon saco un 5-4-1 a pesar de que siempre jugaba con un 4-4-2 ,asi que hoy veremos otro 5-4-1 y no tenemos a MAÑACO mir para romper la defensa de okinawa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2022)

Hora y veinte minutos compañeros!!!!!! 

Estamos a punto de hacer historia con nuestros muchachos marroquíes!!!!!


----------



## The Replicant (1 Dic 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Aquí lo importante es que no gane el mundial Argentina, porque si no la turra que van a a dar con Messi va a ser sideral.



Tranquilo que ni regalandoles 2 penaltys por partido serian capaces de ganar a cualquier seleccion con cara y ojos


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hora y veinte minutos compañeros!!!!!!
> 
> Estamos a punto de hacer historia con nuestros muchachos marroquíes!!!!!



Que ambiente hay ya por Ramblas por ahi ?


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

¿Y no os parece que Alemania perdió a próposito el primer partido contra Japón?


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Y no os parece que Alemania perdió a próposito el primer partido contra Japón?



No


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> No



Pues yo lo llevo pensando bastante tiempo.

En la Euro femenina Alemania quería eludir a Inglaterra en cuartos y lo logró siendo primera jugando todos los partidos con mucha inteligencia (la que no tuvo España y su entrenador)

Y aqui ha hecho lo mismo: desde el primer día va por detrás y al final va a ser segunda, que es bastante mejor que ser primera. Los goles que encajó con Japón son hasta raros como el segundo que se lo traga por su palo y casi sin ángulo. Y todo eso mientras había dominado el partido...es como si bajarán el pistón de repente

No sé pero me da muy mal fario el torneo que está haciendo Alemania, que el día de España tampoco es que dominaran el partido sino todo lo contrario. Sólo arrearon al final y con cierta suerte en su gol y con los goles perdonados por los españoles.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Y no os parece que Alemania perdió a próposito el primer partido contra Japón?



Para nada, siii con 1-0 tuvo una oportunidad de oro de matar el partido con 2-0 y se vio sorprendido con Japon y la remontada. Y con España que salio a empatar Alemania ?  es un mundial, y todos los equipos salen a ganar


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues yo lo llevo pensando bastante tiempo.
> 
> En la Euro femenina Alemania quería eludir a Inglaterra en cuartos y lo logró siendo primera jugando todos los partidos con mucha inteligencia (la que no tuvo España y su entrenador)
> 
> ...



Sería una jugada de riesgo por que tampoco era un milagro que españa le ganara.
con dos partidos perdidos estaría out
seria mucho afinar no?


----------



## nazi comunista (1 Dic 2022)

No seáis subnormales. Alemania estuvo a punto de quedar eliminada contra España. El riesgo era altísimo.


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Para nada, siii con 1-0 tuvo una oportunidad de oro de matar el partido con 2-0 y se vio sorprendido con Japon y la remontada. Y con España que salio a empatar Alemania ?  es un mundial, y todos los equipos salen a ganar



japon los sorprendió en el segundo tiempo como puede sorprender a españa


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

Por cierto el partido de hoy tampoco está para experimentos, japon no es una comparsa.
puede salir muy bien o muy mal, yo iría a saco desde el principio que creo que es lo que va a hacer luis enrique.
los experimentos con gaseosa


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> japon los sorprendió en el segundo tiempo como puede sorprender a españa



Total sii, como Arabia que sorprendio a Argentina y al final han ganado sus dos partidos y primeros de grupo


----------



## geremi (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues yo lo llevo pensando bastante tiempo.
> 
> En la Euro femenina Alemania quería eludir a Inglaterra en cuartos y lo logró siendo primera jugando todos los partidos con mucha inteligencia (la que no tuvo España y su entrenador)
> 
> ...



Estuvieron a un tris de perder con España y de irse a casa.


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Y no os parece que Alemania perdió a próposito el primer partido contra Japón?



Por qué lo iba a hacer? No sabían como se les iba a dar el partido contra España y llegan a perder y se van fuera. No especuléis


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hora y veinte minutos compañeros!!!!!!
> 
> Estamos a punto de hacer historia con nuestros muchachos marroquíes!!!!!



¿Será esta noche por fin la noche de los segarros largos?


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Para nada, siii con 1-0 tuvo una oportunidad de oro de matar el partido con 2-0 y se vio sorprendido con Japon y la remontada. Y con España que salio a empatar Alemania ?  es un mundial, y todos los equipos salen a ganar





Dr.Muller dijo:


> Sería una jugada de riesgo por que tampoco era un milagro que españa le ganara.
> con dos partidos perdidos estaría out
> seria mucho afinar no?



Ya veréis como quedan segundos sin problemas...

Que casualidad holles...palman con Japón, empatan con España y ganan a los baldaos de CR.

Sacan 4 puntitos pelaos mientras España nos hace el favor mientras gana a Japón jeje qué bien ¿eh?

Y se van a plantar en semis como si nada


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Total sii, como Arabia que sorprendio a Argentina y al final han ganado sus dos partidos y primeros de grupo



A diferencia de que era primer partido, no tercero. Si se admite un fallo debe ser en el primer partido que se supone que nadie está rodado. Las buenas selecciones van de menos a más. Francia es la excepción, hizo bien sus deberes y pudo meter suplentes el otro día.
no creo que haya tacticas para quedar segundos. te puedes ir a casa.
mejico ayer tuvo 2 o 3 claras para mandar a Polonia a su casa.
la suerte juega también


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya veréis como quedan segundos sin problemas...
> 
> Que casualidad holles...palman con Japón, empatan con España y ganan a los baldaos de CR.
> 
> ...



Con la defensa que tienen van a tener que sudar mucho para plantarse en semis.


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya veréis como quedan segundos sin problemas...
> 
> Que casualidad holles...palman con Japón, empatan con España y ganan a los baldaos de CR.
> 
> ...



Espero que si, que clasifiquen con españa.
desde cuartos todos los equipos son muy buenos.
mira en todos los últimos grandes campeonatos, en cuartos hay dos selecciones que en teoría no deberían estar.
aquí va a pasar lo mismo, algunos de los grandes van a palmar en eliminatorias.
parece está hecho que Francia y Brasil van a semis pero la historia nos dice que no está tan claro
y ojalá sea así


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Tampoco os penséis que los Japos son tontos. La Alemañia ya mostró el camino pa arrugarnos y ponernos a dar vueltas en círculo. Los japos habrán de heztudiao ese partido pa tratar de neutralisar y tener sus opciones.

Hoy hay que ir a por el partido con un fúmbol clásico de manual. Yo saldría con un 4-4-2 y las cositas claritas.

y las apuestas las dejaría pa cuando la clasificaación no corra pelijro alguno.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Centenario para Courtois

El meta del Real Madrid cumplirá hoy *su partido número 100 como internacional con Bélgica*. En los 99 anteriores ha logrado un total de *72 victorias, 13 empates y 14 derrotas*, además de* 49 porterías vacías*.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues yo lo llevo pensando bastante tiempo.
> 
> En la Euro femenina Alemania quería eludir a Inglaterra en cuartos y lo logró siendo primera jugando todos los partidos con mucha inteligencia (la que no tuvo España y su entrenador)
> 
> ...



Cualquiera que viese el partido de Alemania Japón se daría cuenta de algo muy raro. 
Aunque yo no perdería el primer partido precismente, siendo el segundo contra España.
No sé. Pero España podría dejarse al final si ve que Alemania no está goleando.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

¡¡¡ALINEACIÓN DE BÉLGICA!!!

*XI titular: Courtois; Castagne, Alderweireld, Vertonghen; Meunier, Dendocker, Witsel, Carrasco; De Bruyne, Trossard; y Mertens.*








¡¡¡ALINEACIÓN DE CROACIA!!!

*XI titular: Livakovic; Juranovic, Lovren, Gvardiol, Sosa; Modric, Kovacic, Brozovic; Kramaric, Livaja y Perisic.*


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Yo sinceramente, se llega a jugar el mundial en verano, veo lo poco que ha rendido Lewandowski y no lo ficho

Pero yo no soy presidente del Barça, ni tengo capacidad para endeudarme como Laporta


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

¡La alineación de Marruecos!

Walid Regragui tan solo realiza *dos cambios en su once *respecto al último partido* ante Bélgica (0-2).Entra Sabiri *en el centro del campo* por Amallah*. Además de la entrada de *Bounou* que vuelve a estar disponible *por Munir.*

El once (4-3-3): *Bounou, Achraf, Saiss, Aguerd, Mazraoui, Ounahi, Amrabat, Sabiri, Ziyech, En Nesyri y Boufal. 





*


¡La alineación de Canadá!

John Herdman realiza *cuatro cambios* en su alineación. *Adekugbe* sustituye a Laryea en el lateral izquierdo. En el centro del campo *Kaye y Osorio *entran por Eustaquio y Hutchinson. En ataque se cae David para *dar entrada a Hoilett. *

El once (4-4-2): *Borjan, Johnston, Vitoria, Miller, Adekugbe, Buchanan, Kaye, Osorio, Davies, Larin y Hoilett. *


----------



## The Replicant (1 Dic 2022)

no juega Hazard, igual ganan y todo


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> no juega Hazard, igual ganan y todo



Lo estan reservando para los octavos de final


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo estan reservando para los octavos de final



¿Cvántos kilos tiene que bajar esta vec?


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Cvántos kilos tiene que bajar esta vec?



Nada, lo dan ya por perdido


----------



## Patoso (1 Dic 2022)

Algún alma caritativa pone enlace, han chapao el que tenía Putafone....


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

A ver si le da otro apretón al Bono y Marruecos juega con el suplente jajaja


----------



## Bifaz23 (1 Dic 2022)

Acabo de realizar la tirada correspondiente al partido España vs Japon y contra todo pronóstico me da como vencedor a los nipones.

España saldra a dominar el partido, pero se le va a hacer difícil controlar a los japos que serán todo corazón y garra.

La cosa huele a empate o batacazo de la Selección. A ver qué acaba sucediendo.

Sería una machada épica, y que se recordaría como otra mancha negra en la historia de la Selección española de fútbol , que además Alemania endosara un palizon a Costa Rica, lo cual dejase con el gol average a España fuera del Mundial.


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> Algún alma caritativa pone enlace, han chapao el que tenía Putafone....



El de Bélgica y el de España los emite TVE en abierto y por su app


----------



## Patoso (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> El de Bélgica y el de España los emite TVE en abierto y por su app



Si, pero me refería los de ahora de las 4 de la tarde, moroecos y tal....


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Joder que no falten gafes y pomperos


----------



## eltonelero (1 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Cualquiera que viese el partido de Alemania Japón se daría cuenta de algo muy raro.
> Aunque yo no perdería el primer partido precismente, siendo el segundo contra España.
> No sé. Pero España podría dejarse al final si ve que Alemania no está goleando.



Ningún equipo en un mundial se va a arriegar a dejarse ganar un primer partido de una clasificación. A dia de hoy en un mundial si no juegas al 100%, te relajas o tienes un mal dia te clavan un gol o dos hasta la selección de Samoa (es un decir)
Pensar que Alemania va a perder un primer partido a proposito, teniendo de segundo partido a España es poco menos que magufismo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2022)

No joder no!!!!! 
Nuestro gran héroe!!!!! Es suplente!!!!!! 
Dimisión entrenador de Bélgica!!!!!!!! 

Hazard siempre en mi equipo!!!


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*Acabó el papel de los qataríes en su Mundial*


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues a mi me gustaría una semi Nederland-España si finalmente quedamos primeros
> 
> Tenemos cuentas pendientes con esos tambien



Se les ha ganao una final, ya no hay nada pendientw por nuestra parte


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Se les ha ganao una final, ya no hay nada pendientw por nuestra parte



Y en el mundial de 2014, nos metieron un 1-5


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No joder no!!!!!
> Nuestro gran héroe!!!!! Es suplente!!!!!!
> Dimisión entrenador de Bélgica!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hazard siempre en mi equipo!!!



A tope con los Red Devils


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Se les ha ganao una final, ya no hay nada pendientw por nuestra parte



Un 5-1 que nos metieron en el siguiente mundial


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y en el mundial de 2014, nos metieron un 1-5





barullo dijo:


> Un 5-1 que nos metieron en el siguiente mundial



Ya, pero no es comparable


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Un 5-1 que nos metieron en el siguiente mundial



Que se queden con aquel 5 a 1, que nosotros nos quedamos con la Copa...


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

¿Que Dochlan se dejó ganar? ¿Os lo ha soltado por el pinganillo algún retrasado de QAnon?


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Que Dochlan se dejó ganar? ¿Os lo ha soltado por el pinganillo algún retrasado de QAnon?



Y más aún conociendo la mentalidad alemana 

Se filtra algo así en la prensa Alimaña o que tan siquiera lo pensarán hacer, y tienen que emigrar a Polonia


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

viendo la clasificación, es casi imposible que no se clasifique marruecos, si empatan o gana Croacia ( con una de las dos vale ) pasan. Ojo a Croacia que si pìerden se pueden ir seguramente al carrer


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

¿Está Versalico convocado al mundial?


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Han pvesto a una charo a comentar


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Que vomitivo es RTVE, patética y mediocre la pava esa retransmitiendo, que puto asco de país.


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Han pvesto a una charo a comentar



Joder Kamaraden, que puto asco de tono de voz, es vomitivo.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Gol de los amegos


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Primer gol de Marruecos, empiezan bien los moritos


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Que Dochlan se dejó ganar? ¿Os lo ha soltado por el pinganillo algún retrasado de QAnon?





Snowball dijo:


> Y más aún conociendo la mentalidad alemana
> 
> Se filtra algo así en la prensa Alimaña o que tan siquiera lo pensarán hacer, y tienen que emigrar a Polonia



Pues yo no lo veo tan remoto porque es gente inteligente y calculadora

Desde luego la euro femenina la prepararon y desarrollaron perfectamente todos los partidos incluido contra las españolas. Y llegaron de esa manera a la final.

Y aqui se lo están montando de puta madre y no tengo ninguna duda que van a pasar segundos


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Dic 2022)

MUY MOLESTA


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

La afición de Marruecos hasta ahora una de las mejores en animar.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues yo no lo veo tan remoto porque es gente inteligente y calculadora
> 
> Desde luego la euro femenina la prepararon y desarrollaron perfectamente todos los partidos incluido contra las españolas. Y llegaron de esa manera a la final.
> 
> Y aqui se lo están montando de puta madre y no tengo ninguna duda que van a pasar segundos



Ha marcao un amego ...

Barullo, se te va la olla, te puedes dejar perder el primer partido si no tienes a España en el grupo y te toca un grupo como el de Hambrentina o peor, porque como hagas cuentas y te jodan el último partido con un empate vas listo, que Alemania puede no clasificarse todavía y sería una risa.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (1 Dic 2022)

El Alemania-Costa Rica será arbitrado por una charo, te equivocaste en tu pronostico @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Es la que comenta los partidos de femenino, se ve que bvscan tener las avdiencias de "eso"


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Mute y de fondo el Canadá - Marruecos en inglés.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> La afición de Marruecos hasta ahora una de las mejores en animar.
> Pozdrawiam.



Y encima fvman gratis


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Han pvesto a una charo a comentar



tal cual  

belgica obligada a ganar

1 de las 2 cae


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Impresionante el estadio pero calculo que tres cuartas partes del mismo están cubiertas por la afición marroquí.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

La acaba de tener Canadá


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Penalty para ustaše


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Penal clarísimo


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Bueno bueno Belgica a la mierda...verás


----------



## Granodepus (1 Dic 2022)

penalty para el madrid...oh wait!


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Bueno que todavía no hay ni penalti jajaja


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Jajaja


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Dic 2022)

fuera de juego pero el balón no iba hacia él, cada año cambian la normita, se interpreta más que el consentimiento feminazi


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

A ver si ganan los croatas, los belgas son escoria.


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

El mundial de los muñequitos


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Ojito con las tarjetas de Croacia...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

el fuera de juego es posicional, pero es que yo lo que no veo es falta, un penalty muy raro aunque no hayan protestado, no jodas


----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)

La verbena del VAR


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

Joer vaya orsay, a este paso el VAR va ser la vanguardia de la siensia, que se aparte la nanotecnología, la física de partículas, los generadores de fusión y todas esas gaitas, el VAR gobernará nuestro modo de vida en el futuro, jostias !!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Lo que tiene que haber costado poner a comentar a gente como Iniesta, Casillas o Marchena con lo pedimos que son. Que puta vergüenza, no hacen una bien esta gentuza de TVE


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> el fuera de juego es posicional, pero es que yo lo que no veo es falta, un penalty muy raro aunque no hayan protestado, no jodas



Se considera que interviene en la jugada el croata adelantado, me da esa sensación.


----------



## deadbysunrise (1 Dic 2022)

Los fueras de juego a nivel nanomolecular.
Había 2 átomos del hombro en fuera de juego. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Golll
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Se considera que interviene en la jugada el croata adelantado, me da esa sensación.



Le hacen el penalty


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

2-0
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Dic 2022)

joder, la pava qué mala es, qué voz de mierda, como tenga buen enchufe en el ENTE la tenemos ahí hasta que se jubile


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

2º gol de los amegos


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Dic 2022)

Otro gol amego, no?

Edito: si ganamos nos tocan los amegos o pueden quedar primeros de grupo, porque no tienen mal equipo.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Vaya morbo de penalty hubiera sido con Modric frente a Courtois, los dos se conocen bien


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Joder los amegos, conociendo al moro medio ya se ve campeón del Mundo.


----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> joder, la pava qué mala es, qué voz de mierda, como tenga buen enchufe en el ENTE la tenemos ahí hasta que se jubile



Yo lo veo en la FOX que te sacan todo tipo de estadísticas absurdas y la clasificación en vivo, aparte de explicaciones de las reglas. Todo para que el estadounidense medio entienda lo que pasa


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

A ver si el Morocco va a ser la sorpresa del mundial y no digo por donde empieza que me pegáis


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Se considera que interviene en la jugada el croata adelantado, me da esa sensación.



es que no interviene, y por supuesto no es el jugador al que va el balón ni mucho menos al que le hacen la supuesta falta


----------



## fred (1 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> joder, la pava qué mala es, qué voz de mierda, como tenga buen enchufe en el ENTE la tenemos ahí hasta que se jubile



Han conseguido el milagro de que echemos de menos a Rivero.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Le hacen el penalty



es otro


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Yo lo veo en la FOX



Yo llevo el Mundial con rusos, polacos y la FOX. Y normalmente Richie Hawtin de fondo jeje. Paso de sonido.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Joder los amegos, conociendo al moro medio ya se ve campeón del Mundo.



Y son los únicos del territorio MENA que no han dado vergüenza, pero tiene trampa, la grandísima mayoría están en Uropa


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Otro gol amego, no?
> 
> Edito: si ganamos nos tocan los amegos o pueden quedar primeros de grupo, porque no tienen mal equipo.



Los amegos en octavos con todo el campo apoyando...

Prefiero croacia


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Yo lo veo en la FOX que te sacan todo tipo de estadísticas absurdas y la clasificación en vivo, aparte de explicaciones de las reglas. Todo para que el estadounidense medio entienda lo que pasa



Coño, y dónde lo ves???? Me interesa ... luego me tiro algún pegote en el *FLORO *como si supiera de júrgol.

Me encantan esas estadísticas yankis de mierda de "es el tío que con más de 100 pases en el campeonato que tiene como mínimo dos goles, dos faltas tiradas, dos corners rematados, y se le han bajado los pantalones dos veces"


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Jajajajaja! La afición marroquí cada vez que la juega Canadá son silbidos! Y ahora todos de pie y saltando.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

OJO QUE EL PARTIDO ES MALÍSIMO COJONES


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> es que no interviene, y por supuesto no es el jugador al que va el balón ni mucho menos al que le hacen la supuesta falta



Ya empiezan los capotes con ciertos equipos supuestamente buenos

Ayer Argentina con ese penalti inventado y ahora este fuera de juego que ya me dirás...


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*Se parecen pero es otra persona*


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> A ver si el Morocco va a ser la sorpresa del mundial y no digo por donde empieza que me pegáis



No van a jvgar contra España, van por el sitio de Francia, la sorpresa sería que ganaran a Alemania


----------



## fred (1 Dic 2022)

Canadá se está jugando el último puesto con Qatar,ojo pues.


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Los amegos en octavos con todo el campo apoyando...



¿Pero lo dices por los de la chilaba de casa apoyando? O por lo que cunden nuestras paguitas que dan para cosas de estas.


----------



## krako (1 Dic 2022)

Se está poniendo todo alineado para que vayamos por el lado del cuadro en el que sólo tendríamos a Francia o Inglaterra en semifinales, pero como somos gilipollas le dejaremos ese cuadro a Alemania para que llegue a la final y nosotros tendremos a Croacia, Brasil y Argentina o Holanda.


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Comparado con el Bélgica vs Croacia el de Marruecos vs Canadá está muchísimo mejor! Goles, ambiente etc..
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Se parecen pero es otra persona*



Buena dentadura tiene el camavinga de abajo.

*MELAFO*. Que nunca he estado con una negrita, está buena esa, no?


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Le hacen el penalty



en segunda jugada, antes dejaban que en primera no interviniera en fuera de juego pero en segunda si, lo dicho cada año cambian la interpretación

una puta mierda

el furgol mejoraria sin fuera de joc

es un deporte aburrido donde se empata y encima a 0s


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Buena dentadura tiene el camavinga de abajo.
> 
> *MELAFO*. Que nunca he estado con una negrita, está buena esa, no?



Ni yo, pero esa esta bien, muy limpita se la ve


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Y ojito que no están bajando de marcha los amegos


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No van a jvgar contra España, van por el sitio de Francia, la sorpresa sería que ganaran a Alemania



Ni de coña le ganan a Alemania

Por eso digo que Alemania se lo está montando de puta madre


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> en segunda jugada, antes dejaban que en primera no interviniera en fuera de juego pero en segunda si, lo dicho cada año cambian la interpretación
> 
> una puta mierda
> 
> ...



El fuera de juego hace que el fúcbol sea lo que es. Estaríamos hablando de otro deporte.


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Dic 2022)

krako dijo:


> Se está poniendo todo alineado para que vayamos por el lado del cuadro en el que sólo tendríamos a Francia o Inglaterra en semifinales, pero como somos gilipollas le dejaremos ese cuadro a Alemania para que llegue a la final y nosotros tendremos a Croacia, Brasil y Argentina o Holanda.



lo ideal sería ir ganando 1-0 y en el descuento dejarse empatar e ir por ese lado


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

krako dijo:


> Se está poniendo todo alineado para que vayamos por el lado del cuadro en el que sólo tendríamos a Francia o Inglaterra en semifinales, pero como somos gilipollas le dejaremos ese cuadro a Alemania para que llegue a la final y nosotros tendremos a Croacia, Brasil y Argentina o Holanda.



Lo llevo avisando desde antes de que empezara el torneo

Pero aqui dicen que Alemania no calcula nada y es que se ha tropezado con Japón y tal y tal...


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

krako dijo:


> Se está poniendo todo alineado para que vayamos por el lado del cuadro en el que sólo tendríamos a Francia o Inglaterra en semifinales, pero como somos gilipollas le dejaremos ese cuadro a Alemania para que llegue a la final y nosotros tendremos a Croacia, Brasil y Argentina o Holanda.



Neymar sigue lesionado, empieza a ser más apetecible ser primeros


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> El fuera de juego hace que el fúcbol sea lo que es. Estaríamos hablando de otro deporte.



un deporte de mierda aburridisimo si

y se puede mantener el fora de joc sin hacerlo tan estricto, por ejemplo este penal, es penalti y punto, ya iria 1-0 y no una puta mierda 0cerismo

ahora mismo por ejemplo, abierto forito, y mirando nba, tengo a la charo de la 1 de fondo y lo pongo cuando se supone que se acercan


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Gol Canadá
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Se la tragó el portero
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)

Hoy a sufrir con España


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Gol Canadá
> Pozdrawiam



Avtogol amego, mejor...


----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)

Calienta Hazard in the track


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y son los únicos del territorio MENA que no han dado vergüenza, pero tiene trampa, la grandísima mayoría están en Uropa



Creo que Alemania se la cepillará


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (1 Dic 2022)

ahora que caigo, Bélgica está con 10 blancos y un tercerón, ¿no?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (1 Dic 2022)

Marruecos en un buen día le puede ganar a cualquiera.


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Neymar sigue lesionado, empieza a ser más apetecible ser primeros



Si tuvieramos a Villa, Torres, Iniesta, Xavi, Silva, Alonso, Cesc Fabregas y el resto de la banda te aseguro que estaría encantado de ganar en cuartos a Brasil, a Argentina en semis y a Francia en la final...

Pero es que no tenemos equipo ya para esas gestas con esos rivales tan fuertes...que es que tienen 3 y te marcan 2 coño...

Y España con el portero alemán batido la echa fuera...

Con este equipo hay que jugar con esos rivales lo más cerca de la final posible


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Hoy a sufrir con España



Sufrir lo de Polonia ayer pero España? Vamos no me jodas con todo a favor para clasificarse y que Japón no es Brasil.
Los nipones se llevan un carrito hoy.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Neymar sigue lesionado, empieza a ser más apetecible ser primeros



Vamos *Suprimo*, no podemos ser mariconas, tenemos que preferir a Brasil, con dos cojones, y con Neymar sano también, joder. 
Eso es un partidazo que si se pierde se pierde, pero son los partidos que gustan de jugar. Y hostias, aquí en el *FLORO *lo vamos a disfrutar de la hostia, yo seguro, el de Alemania fue la polla, y sería sólo un sucedáneo de lo que podría ser el de Brazzers en cuartos.

Te pueden tocar los amegos y que te echen, por mala suerte, o porque juegan mejor, pero con Brasil dándolo todo, a mí, personalmente, me la suda el resultado (quiero ganar, claro).

Además, que si quieres que tu equipo se foguee, perder un partido contra un equipo de mierda por dos churros puede pasar, pero eso sirve de poco, de donde se aprende es de los partidos a vida o muerte con los grandes equipos.

*VIVASPAÑA COÑO.*


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Vamos *Suprimo*, no podemos ser mariconas, tenemos que preferir a Brasil, con dos cojones, y con Neymar sano también, joder.
> Eso es un partidazo que si se pierde se pierde, pero son los partidos que gustan de jugar. Y hostias, aquí en el *FLORO *lo vamos a disfrutar de la hostia, yo seguro, el de Alemania fue la polla, y sería sólo un sucedáneo de lo que podría ser el de Brazzers en cuartos.
> 
> Te pueden tocar los amegos y que te echen, por mala suerte, o porque juegan mejor, pero con Brasil dándolo todo, a mí, personalmente, me la suda el resultado (quiero ganar, claro).
> ...



*FECUNDO LA MOCIÓN*


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

Están un nivel o dos por abajo Croacia y Bélgica de lo que han sido recientemente. Solo el maple leaf les animó a ambos por sus cantadas.


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Otro gol amego, no?
> 
> Edito: si ganamos nos tocan los amegos o pueden quedar primeros de grupo, porque no tienen mal equipo.



Los amegos en octavos con todo el campo apoyando...

Prefiero croacia


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Vamos *Suprimo*, no podemos ser mariconas, tenemos que preferir a Brasil, con dos cojones, y con Neymar sano también, joder.
> Eso es un partidazo que si se pierde se pierde, pero son los partidos que gustan de jugar. Y hostias, aquí en el *FLORO *lo vamos a disfrutar de la hostia, yo seguro, el de Alemania fue la polla, y sería sólo un sucedáneo de lo que podría ser el de Brazzers en cuartos.
> 
> Te pueden tocar los amegos y que te echen, por mala suerte, o porque juegan mejor, pero con Brasil dándolo todo, a mí, personalmente, me la suda el resultado (quiero ganar, claro).
> ...



Que esto no es basket ¿eh?


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Gol Marruecos
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Anulado
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Croacia tiene pinta de 0-0


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Anulado
> Pozdrawiam.



Anvlado bajo la norma de misco


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

No va el sonido desparejo a la imagen en TVE?


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> ¿Pero lo dices por los de la chilaba de casa apoyando? O por lo que cunden nuestras paguitas que dan para cosas de estas.



Por lo que sea pero todo el Estadio con Marruecos


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No va el sonido desparejo a la imagen en TVE?



¿Tambien hoy tocan técnicas de sonido?


----------



## deadbysunrise (1 Dic 2022)

Es insufrible la tía que han puesto a comentar, hasta en una etapa llana del tour ponen más emoción los comentaristas.
Tiene cojones que esté haciendo bueno a Rivero la enchufada esta. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Por lo que sea pero todo el Estadio con Marruecos



Me da igual, tenemos a LE que se pone chulo con quien haga falta.


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

deadbysunrise dijo:


> Es insufrible la tía que han puesto a comentar, hasta en una etapa llana del tour ponen más emoción los comentaristas.



Imagino que irá por TVE en directo, la escucho y doy mi opinión 
No tengo tele ni la quiero, aclaro.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No va el sonido desparejo a la imagen en TVE?



yo estoy con la BBC, lo digo pacermelchulo


----------



## Zarpa (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Por lo que sea pero todo el Estadio con Marruecos



Entre moros anda el juego


Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Tambien hoy tocan técnicas de sonido?



Como saltaron Ferrer y Marchena al unísono cuando se liaba la presentadora con la árbitra del Costa Rica- Alemania. "Sobradamente preparada" parece ser la consigna que les han dado de arriba.


----------



## Jvsl36 (1 Dic 2022)

Ganan sus hermanos moritos


----------



## bsnas (1 Dic 2022)

Nos tocaria contra Marruecos si al final pasan segundos no?

Espero que no, nuestros niños se pueden poner insufribles el dia del partido como paso en Belgica.

EDIT: Siempre que España pase primera... o Marruecos primero España segundo... en cualquier caso estamos jodidos si nos toca contra ellos.


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

deadbysunrise dijo:


> Es insufrible la tía que han puesto a comentar, hasta en una etapa llana del tour ponen más emoción los comentaristas.
> Tiene cojones que esté haciendo bueno a Rivero la enchufada esta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk



Pero creo que es así ya con todos los deportes masculinos es increíble! No les basta con los suyos lo de los femeninos sino que quieren acaparar todo.
Hasta mi mujer ya se da cuenta y me lo dice jajajajaja!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Hannibaal (1 Dic 2022)

He quitado el partido y no voy a volver, no soporto a las locutoras por cuota.


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Dic 2022)

Sabíais que Curtúa juega en el Madric? la locutora lo ha dicho CADA VEZ que ha tocado el balón


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Vamos *Suprimo*, no podemos ser mariconas, tenemos que preferir a Brasil, con dos cojones, y con Neymar sano también, joder.
> *Eso es un partidazo que si se pierde se pierde, pero son los partidos que gustan de jugar. Y hostias, aquí en el FLORO lo vamos a disfrutar de la hostia, yo seguro*, el de Alemania fue la polla, y sería sólo un sucedáneo de lo que podría ser el de Brazzers en cuartos.
> 
> Te pueden tocar los amegos y que te echen, por mala suerte, o porque juegan mejor, pero con Brasil dándolo todo, a mí, personalmente, me la suda el resultado (quiero ganar, claro).
> ...



Opino igual

Una vez ya he visto a la selección ganar todo, la mentalidad de perdedor (buscar cruces con equipos fáciles, jugar a las cábalas,etc) se fue para siempre

Y prefiero ver un.partido contra Brasil que contra Suiza o Portugal. Este posible cruce con los cariocas son de los partidos que hacen HISTORIA 

Quizás no vuelva a ver uno(tengo 43 palos)


----------



## Jvsl36 (1 Dic 2022)

La morisma pensaba qué sólo destacaban vendiendo hachís y de carteristas


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Quien lo diria que en un grupo con Croacia y Belgica, Marruecos seria primera


----------



## Zarpa (1 Dic 2022)

Hannibaal dijo:


> He quitado el partido y no voy a volver, no soporto a las locutoras por cuota.



Te vas a perder los anuncios Kalergi y la nueva serie de negrito bueno con blanca que pagamos todos.


Tubiegah dijo:


> Sabíais que Curtúa juega en el Madric? la locutora lo ha dicho CADA VEZ que ha tocado el balón



Debe ser de los únicos que conoce. (por la prensa rosa)


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> yo estoy con la BBC, lo digo pacermelchulo



Canal regional italiano en Suiza 

Supera tal frikada


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Opino igual
> 
> Una vez ya he visto a la selección ganar todo, la mentalidad de perdedor (buscar cruces con equipos fáciles, jugar a las cábalas,etc) se fue para siempre
> 
> ...



El del 86 en México contra los cariocas que se lo pregunten a Michel ex jugador del Madrid. Como para olvidarse Jajajajaja! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## The Replicant (1 Dic 2022)

Hannibaal dijo:


> He quitado el partido y no voy a volver, no soporto a las locutoras por cuota.



quitar el volumen y poner la COPE manda

taluecs


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Quien lo diria que en un grupo con Croacia y Belgica, Marruecos seria primera



El declive de ambas es palpable pero si no fvese porque se están formando aquí, los amegos serían mierda o estarían por las calles de España


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> El del 86 en México contra los cariocas que se lo pregunten a Michel ex jugador del Madrid. Como para olvidarse Jajajajaja!
> Pozdrawiam.



Así es

7 añitos tenía servidor 

Recuerdo algo del partido , tuvo que ser en fin de semana y horario (español) de tarde.. El de Dinamarca y Bélgica fueron de madrugada en España y no los vi. Aunque luego los repongan a la mañana siguiente


----------



## Zarpa (1 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> El del 86 en México contra los cariocas que se lo pregunten a Michel ex jugador del Madrid. Como para olvidarse Jajajajaja!
> Pozdrawiam.



Ahora hay Var y hubiéramos ganado, además de ese mundial nos fuimos por perder a penaltis en cuartos como siempre.
Creo que aún tenemos el récord de más mala suerte en las tandas de penaltis del mundo.


----------



## The Replicant (1 Dic 2022)

hostias sale Tronkaku


----------



## Jvsl36 (1 Dic 2022)

Los moros juegan bien .Coren cómo hdp,cualquier equipo falopa es duro.
Los negros de Francia,Brasil,España y éstos moros pueden ser la sorpresa.
Mí ficha va pal rey,Mohamed y sus paguiteros 
Éstos moros toman alcohol?


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Es que ya no veís árbitros masculinos en competiciones femeninas como mundiales, Eurocopas, ligas....solo en el var pero ya han dicho que tendrán mujeres en el var para las competiciones femeninas y adiós a los hombres y luego de eso intentarán tenerlas en los acontecimientos masculinos.
Luego las tías querrán hacer el fútbol mixto que es su idea......!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Imagino que irá por TVE en directo, la escucho y doy mi opinión



Pff una voz poco autoritaria y dominante para llevar el peso de la narración, muy de chica de casa.


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Dic 2022)

que paquismo, en la web el sonido va 1-2 segundos antes


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Canal regional italiano en Suiza
> 
> Supera tal frikada



La frikada es verlo en TVE


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Y cuando digo fútbol mixto no es una suposición es que es su idea y no lo esconden no son habladurías.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Éstos moros toman alcohol?



Al rey le mola el alpiste y estar rodeado de maromos...








El vídeo de Mohamed VI aparentemente borracho en las calles de París


Apenas son cinco segundos, pero en ese breve lapso de tiempo se le ve tambalearse mientras es atendido por sus guardaespaldas.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Zarpa (1 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No va el sonido desparejo a la imagen en TVE?



Da esa sensación creo que lo están viendo telemáticamente no en el estadio y por eso va lenta.


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y cuando digo fútbol mixto no es una suposición es que es su idea y no lo esconden no son habladurías.
> Pozdrawiam.



No creo que lo consigan


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Da esa sensación creo que lo están viendo telemáticamente no en el estadio y por eso va lenta.



Claro, es que contratar a Marchena para comentar, se come el presupuesto


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Cambio de Bélgica

Roberto Martínez aprovecha el intermedio para incorporar a Lukaku por Mertens


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Veo ganando a Belgica. Yo no se los inventos esos de falso delantero, siempre hay que jugar con un delantero puro que no se dedique a estar en el medio campo


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No creo que lo consigan



Alguna que otra ya se ha pronunciado y es el deseo de hacer mundiales mixtos no lo esconden.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Dic 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> El Alemania-Costa Rica será arbitrado por una charo, te equivocaste en tu pronostico @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos



No me he equivocado. ¿Por?


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Da esa sensación creo que lo están viendo telemáticamente no en el estadio y por eso va lenta.



Están allí en el estadio pero la realización de la imagen no la hace RTVE y el que lo esté mezclando o se ha ido a echar la siesta o es que es un unútil, hasta los chavales yutubers lo hacen mejor


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y cuando digo fútbol mixto no es una suposición es que es su idea y no lo esconden no son habladurías.
> Pozdrawiam.



Y no te olvides de comentarnos cómo animan los moros.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania tiene que meter siete a Costa Rica. Ojalá suceda y España se quede fuera pero lo veo muy difícil... Costa Rica no es tan mala selección. Espero que Japón nos meta un par pronto para que los alemanes se vuelvan locos y empiecen su gesta chipriesca particular.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

En las simulaciones que hice con una app de una web que me salió en Google me daban todas que marruecos era primera de grupo, precisamente por los posibles empates en los partidos del grupo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

ahora sí está jugando croacia


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

El presidente de la FIFA, Ceferin, ha dicho el chocho que comenta en TVE


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

De hecho uno de los argumentos que dicen algunas mujeres es que un mundial mixto daría visibilidad por igual a hombres como a mujeres no habría distinción y se conseguiría la igualdad en el mundo del fútbol al igual que en el tema de salarios y derechos etc...sí lo piensas muy bien no dan puntada sin hilo.
Un mundial dónde el protagonismo no sea exclusivamente masculino es lo que argumentan.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (1 Dic 2022)

Tenemos que ganar como sea, porque como quedemos segundos nos toca Marruecos, y no veo a nuestros soya boys ganando a hombres.


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Cambio de Bélgica
> 
> Roberto Martínez aprovecha el intermedio para incorporar a Lukaku por Mertens



Mertens? Como Linda Mertens?







VRVTALÉRRIMA jaca (hace unos años)


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El presidente de la FIFA, Ceferin, ha dicho el chocho que comenta en TVE



Solo soy una chica jijijijiji


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Sale el Hazard bveno


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Tenemos que ganar como sea, porque como quedemos segundos nos toca Marruecos, y no veo a nuestros soya boys ganando a hombres.



Ah esto es un cambio de tu guion, qué te ha ocurrido ¿Un ramalazo de patrioterismo?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

JOJOJOJOJO lo que han fallado


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Mi mama la que ha fallado Lukaku


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

la que ha tenido


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y cuando digo fútbol mixto no es una suposición es que es su idea y no lo esconden no son habladurías.
> Pozdrawiam.



A ver, si como locura distópica, a estas alturas del cuento, te la compro

Pero pon que te obligan a tener mínimo 5 chicas en el campo, en qué posiciones las pondrías? 

En la portería ni loco, que el más tuercebotas del rival a poco que chutase alto y fuerte se hinchaba a meterte goles 
De central? Para que se te cuele hasta el más cojo?
De laterales? Para que los extremos rivales jueguen a placer? 
De pivote, para que hasta busquets parezca beckembauer?
En la delantera, para que no sean capaces ni de poder tirar a puerta? (Eso si son capaces de controlar un balón teniendo a un central potente delante)


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

No sé cuántos niggas van hoy en Canadá


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

LUKATA


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Lukaku hoy no le mete gol ni a la puerta de Alcalá no me jodas


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

Efectivamente, el balón había salido, primera impresión en directo.


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Dic 2022)

tronkakuuuuuu


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> De hecho uno de los argumentos que dicen algunas mujeres es que un mundial mixto daría visibilidad por igual a hombres como a mujeres no habría distinción y se conseguiría la igualdad en el mundo del fútbol al igual que en el tema de salarios y derechos etc...sí lo piensas muy bien no dan puntada sin hilo.
> Un mundial dónde el protagonismo no sea exclusivamente masculino es lo que argumentan.
> Pozdrawiam.



No pueden jugar hombres y mujeres juntos,

en cada jugada a balón parado saldrían dos o tres bigotudas lesionadas,

incluso seria peligroso para ellas, de manera grave,

me imagino a un Lukaku (1.91m/94kg) chocando contra Rapione (1.70m/60kg), y me da risa.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Es imposipla colgar un balón al área belga, así no gana Croacia ni de pvta coña


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Jugando con fuego Croacia, cambio conservador de Blazic.


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Cuidado que Lukaku es de los que no se dan por vencidos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A ver, si como locura distópica, a estas alturas del cuento, te la compro
> 
> Pero pon que te obligan a tener mínimo 5 chicas en el campo, en qué posiciones las pondrías?
> 
> ...



valdrían mujeres con pene?


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Me parece muy positivo lo tranquila que juega Bélgica, como si la eliminación no fuera con ellos. Aunque a partir de ahora entramos en momento cumbre del partido.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

A los amegos se les ha acabado la pólvora, no está nada cerrado


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> A los amegos se les ha acabado la pólvora, no está nada cerrado



Gostaria del empate de Canadá, bastante además.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (1 Dic 2022)

deadbysunrise dijo:


> Es insufrible la tía que han puesto a comentar, hasta en una etapa llana del tour ponen más emoción los comentaristas.
> Tiene cojones que esté haciendo bueno a Rivero la enchufada esta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk



Que una tía comentando un partido de fútbol duerma hasta las ovejas no me sorprende.

Lo que me sorprende es que en los partidos de España que ven 17 millones de personas en la tve pongan a verdaderos disminuídos a comentarlos y narrarlos.

Debería ser delito.


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Me parece muy positivo lo tranquila que juega Bélgica, como si la eliminación no fuera con ellos. Aunque a partir de ahora entramos en momento cumbre del partido.



Los partidos en realidad son muy cortos y más si vas obligado

Si esto fuera tenis lo comprendería, pero les veo muy relajados y casi se está acabando ya el partido...y si les marcan a ellos ya flipas para remontar


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Que una tía comentando un partido de fútbol duerma hasta las ovejas no me sorprende.
> 
> Lo que me sorprende es que en los partidos de España que ven 17 millones de personas en la tve pongan a verdaderos disminuídos a comentarlos y narrarlos.
> 
> Debería ser delito.



No creo que seamos los únicos que nos hemos dado cuenta de la lamentable comentarista, imagino que en Twisster habrá algún comentario sobre ello.


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A ver, si como locura distópica, a estas alturas del cuento, te la compro
> 
> Pero pon que te obligan a tener mínimo 5 chicas en el campo, en qué posiciones las pondrías?
> 
> ...



Puedes que tengas razón pero sabes que eso que tú dices le afectará a todos los equipos con el mismo número de mujeres si la tiene un hombre irá un hombre a marcarle y si la tiene una mujer irá una mujer no le veo ningún problema.
El punto de la portería ahí sí que haría aguas el tema de selecciones mixtas por lo que tú dices.
En el tenis hay partidos mixtos y cuando le toca sacar al hombre al lugar de la pista dónde está la mujer se tiene que joder y ver cómo no huele pelota pero es eso juegan en equipo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

70' con el inútil de Carrasco en el _canpo _


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

Curioso o mala suerte para el Mundial una Bélgica con la mitad de titulares en baja forma en sus equipos, de Bruyne, Curtuá, Bichel, Carrasco, Lukaku,... bueno a Hazard ni nombrarlo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> valdrían mujeres con pene?



Da igual

De momento las mujeres con pene que juegan en ligas femeninas son tuercebotas que no llegaron ni a jugar en segunda división en sus mejores años 

Y aún así, en el momento que juegan de repente acaba el partido 23 a 0 

Pues imagínate intentando superar a Piqué, a Joaquín o a cualquier otro abuelo jugando ya sus últimos partidos en la élite, se las comen vivas por mucho rabo y testosterona que tengan


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Al palo Canadá


----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)

Por fin se va el fardo de Carrasco


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (1 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y cuando digo fútbol mixto no es una suposición es que es su idea y no lo esconden no son habladurías.
> Pozdrawiam.



Eso es una tontería, el fútbol mueve miles de millones de euros y cada vez más moros y negros lo siguen, el fútbol mixto no lo verían ni los aliades de podemos, es como ver una carrera de 100m lisos mixta o un roland garros mixto, es una puta mierda sin sentido.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Lukaku y los trogloditas


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Yo entre Croacia y los moros, prefiero estos últimos. Croacia a pesar de no tener a Rakitic, Vida, Mandzukic , me parece un equipo muy luchador y compacto.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Dic 2022)

Ha sido gol?...yo la he visto votar dentro.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Los amegos dan pena y les han perdonao la mano


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

pues faltan 15 mins y aquí podría pasar cualquier cosa


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Yo entre Croacia y los moros, prefiero estos últimos. Croacia a pesar de no tener a Rakitic, Vida, Mandzukic , me parece un equipo muy luchador y compacto.



Pero no son tan correosos y físicos como los moros de abajo


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ha sido gol?...yo la he visto votar dentro.



Se ha visto relativamente claro que no


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Yo entre Croacia y los moros, prefiero estos últimos. Croacia a pesar de no tener a Rakitic, Vida, Mandzukic , me parece un equipo muy luchador y compacto.



Además de que llevamos buena racha últimamente con ellos pero no siempre les vamos a ganar...

Marruecos es una prima donna en octavos, en su puta vida han estado y deberían pagar la novatada ante una España que es mejor que ellos claramente


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Tira un cable directo desde tu casa


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Puedes que tengas razón pero sabes que eso que tú dices le afectará a todos los equipos con el mismo número de mujeres si la tiene un hombre irá un hombre a marcarle y si la tiene una mujer irá una mujer no le veo ningún problema.
> El punto de la portería ahí sí que haría aguas el tema de selecciones mixtas por lo que tú dices.
> En el tenis hay partidos mixtos y cuando le toca sacar al hombre al lugar de la pista dónde está la mujer se tiene que joder y ver cómo no huele pelota pero es eso juegan en equipo.
> Pozdrawiam.



Pero entonces tendrán que reducir las dimensiones del campo porque será futbol 6 con 5 estorbos por medio 

A ver como haces eso que tu dices defendiendo una falta o un córner en el que un hombre desborde a su marcaje masculino y tenga que ser una tía la que tenga que cubrir a un jugador desmarcado. O un contraataque mismo que se vea una o varias tías intentando frenar a dos mutombos corriendo como gamos


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pero no son tan correosos y físicos como los moros de abajo



Los moros van a ir hipermotivados pero técnicamente 0 más allá de Ziyech. Si España sale seria y con ganas de reventarlos, no hay color.


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

Me da la sensación de que la Hrvatska no quiere cruzarse con España por lo que están acelerando.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Aunque se elimine Bélgica, los veo mas rival que los croatas, sea a quien sea que les toque.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Además de que llevamos buena racha últimamente con ellos pero no siempre les vamos a ganar...
> 
> Marruecos es una prima donna en octavos, en su puta vida han estado y deberían pagar la novatada ante una España que es mejor que ellos claramente



No, en Mexico 86 jugaron una muy buena primera fase, aplastando a Portugal por 3 a 1 incluso. Pasaron y fueron eliminados por Alemania por 1 a 0 en un partido donde pusieron el autobús. Un golazo de Matthaus, por cierto.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Aunque se elimine *Bélgica*, los veo mas rival que los croatas, sea a quien sea que les toque.



10 tios en el área pese a que son ellos los eliminados...


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Además de que llevamos buena racha últimamente con ellos pero no siempre les vamos a ganar...
> 
> Marruecos es una prima donna en octavos, en su puta vida han estado y deberían pagar la novatada ante una España que es mejor que ellos claramente



Ha sido un toma y daca entre ambas selecciones, ellos nos ganaron en la Euro 2016, 1-2 y 3-2 en Zagreb, nosotros le metimos un 6-0 en Elche y 3-5 reciente. No son santo de mi devoción pero siempre dan juego , son compactos, generan peligro. Eso es innegable.


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Puedes que tengas razón pero sabes que eso que tú dices le afectará a todos los equipos con el mismo número de mujeres si la tiene un hombre irá un hombre a marcarle y si la tiene una mujer irá una mujer no le veo ningún problema.
> El punto de la portería ahí sí que haría aguas el tema de selecciones mixtas por lo que tú dices.
> En el tenis hay partidos mixtos y cuando le toca sacar al hombre al lugar de la pista dónde está la mujer se tiene que joder y ver cómo no huele pelota pero es eso juegan en equipo.
> Pozdrawiam.



Tenis es diferente, no hay contacto físico,

en deportes de equipo es imposible mezclar hombres y mujeres,

yo jugué en Francia un torneo de baloncesto regional, era mixto a elección, (nosotros éramos todos hombres).

*Salí expulsado por faltas a los 15 min.*

Me pusieron a una bigotuda a defenderme, cada vez que la torda chocaba conmigo salía despedida dos metros,
*acciones que eran falta de ella* me las cobraban a mi como si fueran en ataque,

Ibas al rebote...falta.
Hacías una finta y la defensora llegaba tarde...falta.
Jugabas al poste y la rozabas...falta.
Etc, etc.

No es viable el deporte mixto.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Va a entrar Hazard


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

con los nervios, se va a quedar sin pelo el mister Martinez de Belgica ... oh wait


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Va a entrar Hazard



lleva media hora calentando


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Tenis es diferente, no hay contacto físico,
> 
> en deportes de equipo es imposible mezclar hombres y mujeres,
> 
> ...



No hubo un partido exhibición entre un tio que estaba en el escalfon 7XX del ranking ATP y reventó a una de las Williams?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Dic 2022)

jajajaj aay que me meo : que sale adelghazard como revulsivo


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Los moros van a ir hipermotivados pero técnicamente 0 más allá de Ziyech. Si España sale seria y con ganas de reventarlos, no hay color.



Es que si no ganamos a Marruecos apaga y vámonos...

No mereces seguir en el torneo claramente en ese caso

Eso te lo puedes permitir en primera fase como Belgica o Argentina con Arabia...pero en octavos no se pueden tener fallos con selecciones exóticas y sin Historia como dice Mick Jagger


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 10 tios en el área pese a que son ellos los eliminados...



Así y todo los veo mas jodidos, aunque si, han dado mucha pena, no tanto como los polacos ayer, pero casi.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Eso es una tontería, el fútbol mueve miles de millones de euros y cada vez más moros y negros lo siguen, el fútbol mixto no lo verían ni los aliades de podemos, es como ver una carrera de 100m lisos mixta o un roland garros mixto, es una puta mierda sin sentido.



Es que en el momento que se jugara el primer torneo, el despropósito sería tal que sería el final del fútbol FIFA pues nadie pagaría el dazn o el Movistar y la gente dejaría de renovar sus abonos y la mitad del los clubes desaparecerían 

En unos años, empezarían a haber torneos 100% masculinos clandestinos y los más fanáticos del fútbol pagarían fortunas por pendrives con las imágenes de los partidos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Si la pelota no llega a Lukaku, Lukaku no va ni de coña a por la pelota, no se mueve 1 cm el cabrón


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No, en Mexico 86 jugaron una muy buena primera fase, aplastando a Portugal por 3 a 1 incluso. Pasaron y fueron eliminados por Alemania por 1 a 0 en un partido donde pusieron el autobús. Un golazo de Matthaus, por cierto.



Pero no tienen ninguna experiencia...

Eso que dices y nada es lo mismo


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> jajajaj aay que me meo : que sale adelghazard como revulsivo



Movimiento a la desesperada


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> No hubo un partido exhibición entre un tio que estaba en el escalfon 7XX del ranking ATP y reventó a una de las Williams?



Si, el tipo ganó a las DOS hermanas Williams,

entre puntos fumaba y bebía cerveza, un crack.


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Dic 2022)

dais por hecho que nos vamos a clasificar...


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

En nada vemos al rubio de bote rematando córners.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

A pvntito de cagarla Bono


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

El único que ha tirado algo del carro ha sido De Bruyne, y algo Lukaku. Vaya mundialito llevan los jugadores del Atlético de Madrid , Giménez, Witsel, Carrasco, a excepción de Griezman y J. Felix


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (1 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Tenis es diferente, no hay contacto físico,
> 
> en deportes de equipo es imposible mezclar hombres y mujeres,
> 
> ...



En tenis tampoco tiene sentido, ninguna atleta de élite en ninguna disciplina sería capaz de ganarle a un atleta masculino semiprofesional y en muchos deportes cualquier hombre después de practicar el deporte una o dos semanas le podría ganar a una mujer que lleva practicándolo toda la vida.

Es denigrante para la mujer hacerla competir con hombres.

Ellas verán, yo pillo palomitas y me descojono.


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> A pvntito de cagarla Bono



Dame una alegría kamaraden


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

LUKATAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Lukaku lo dicho: hoy no marca


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Quñe suerte está teniendo Croacia.


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

PA MATAAAAAAAAAAAAAARLO AL LUKAKUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU !!!!


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Joder Lukaku... ahí tuvó la clasificación


----------



## deadbysunrise (1 Dic 2022)

El simio barbudo no le mete ni al arcoiris. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

jajajjajajajaja ... Lukaku


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Dic 2022)

Dios Santo...Lukaku es un poste...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> dais por hecho que nos vamos a clasificar...



Yo ya estoy viendo si Neymar llega a semis, me dejó llevar por el Chiringuito


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Es que en el momento que se jugara el primer torneo, el despropósito sería tal que sería el final del fútbol FIFA pues nadie pagaría el dazn o el Movistar y la gente dejaría de renovar sus abonos y la mitad del los clubes desaparecerían
> 
> En unos años, empezarían a haber torneos 100% masculinos clandestinos y los más fanáticos del fútbol pagarían fortunas por pendrives con las imágenes de los partidos



Clandestinos no, se irían a jugar a la liga saudí o a la liga egipcia.

Pero nunca va a pasar eso, habrá pachangas amistosas amañados e ya.


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Creo que Croacia está literalmente fundida. Se viene asedio belga.


----------



## Octubrista (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Lukaku lo dicho: hoy no marca



Lukaku si tuviera pecho de deportista o tableta de chocolate, ya habría marcado, con morcillas amortigua y no puede rematar.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

LUKATAAAAAAAAA de nuevoooooo jajajjajaa


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

4 minutos de añadido en el Marruecos vs Canadá
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

Nah, que no llega a ninguna el canalla, vaya bajón del Romelu.


----------



## NORDWAND (1 Dic 2022)

En octavos, mejor jugar contra Croacia que contra Marruecos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> dais por hecho que nos vamos a clasificar...



Es que incluso perdiendo Alemania nos tiene que remontar la diferencia de goles.

La única manera de palmar es que las galletas les ganen a los kartoffel y nos gane Japón

Y entonces, ya dará igual el mundial de mier de las Australias, las Polonias, los Marruecos y demás medianías


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Lukaku ha salvado a Croacia, se han podido ir a casa fácilmente


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

Feliz viaje de vuelta belgianos, merecido desastre por lo visto en la cancha.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

En estos 10' es como si los belgas se hvbieran dado cventa de que estaban eliminados

Los amegos lo están clebrando en el banquillo y el partido no ha termiando, surrealista poco menos


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Final
1-2
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> En octavos, mejor jugar contra Croacia que contra Marruecos



::

No jodas... Croacia juega muy ordenado, compacto y sólido. Si España queda 1ª , va a ser muy díficil.


----------



## Hermericus (1 Dic 2022)

Pues seguramente Croacia en octavos


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

El estadio es todo un clamor! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Zarpa (1 Dic 2022)

Tenemos que dar gracias por Morata podría ser mucho peor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2022)

Sii joder siiii!!¡!

Nuestros leones del atlas!!!!!! Siiiiii!!!!
Es un no parar en las ramblas!!!! La alegría magrebí!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

¡Sí hostias sí, la noche de lso segarros largos por fin!


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (1 Dic 2022)

Marruecos y Croacia a octavos. 
Canadá y Bélgica eliminadas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Dic 2022)

Belgica repite puesto.

En el mundial anterior quedó tercera y ahora también.

Perdón, la otra fue tercera del mundo y ahora tercera del grupo


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> En tenis tampoco tiene sentido, ninguna atleta de élite en ninguna disciplina sería capaz de ganarle a un atleta masculino semiprofesional y en muchos deportes cualquier hombre después de practicar el deporte una o dos semanas le podría ganar a una mujer que lleva practicándolo toda la vida.
> 
> Es denigrante para la mujer hacerla competir con hombres.
> 
> Ellas verán, yo pillo palomitas y me descojono.


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Dic 2022)

menudo tordo de furgol

0-0

a las 8 a ver si hay lol, en plan gol de japon, y de cR


----------



## Charlatan (1 Dic 2022)

menuda mierda belgica.........saca a hazard..........pero que es esto,y tb a lukaku que no ha jugado en todo el año..........limpieza y a otra cosa....croacia tb da mucha pena.....aqui en vez de ver partidazos estamos viendo cada mierda pero mierda mierda.......los jugadores estan todos follados.........a este paso un africano llega a semifinales........


----------



## NORDWAND (1 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> ::
> 
> No jodas... Croacia juega muy ordenado, compacto y sólido. Si España queda 1ª , va a ser muy díficil.



No digo que sea fácil. Simplemente prefiero que haya que jugar contra Croacia


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Belgica repite puesto.
> 
> En el mundial anterior quedó tercera y ahora también.
> 
> Perdón, la otra fue tercera del mundo y ahora tercera del grupo



Qué más da tercero del mundo o del grupo. No hay que ser tan tiquismiquis.


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¡Sí hostias sí, la noche de lso segarros largos por fin!



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Clandestinos no, se irían a jugar a la liga saudí o a la liga egipcia.
> 
> Pero nunca va a pasar eso, habrá pachangas amistosas amañados e ya.



Pues sería lo mismo que un partido jugado en la planta -3 del parking del Hipercor

Si el estándar que marca la agenda es fútbol mixto, la ministra de deportes amenazaría con cárcel a quien emitiera o compartiese un partido de dichas ligas


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Dic 2022)

Siempre es bonito ver caer a ese país de mierda lleno de moronegros y gentuza que es Bélgica


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (1 Dic 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Los amistosos de preparación son lo que son y la historia está llena de equipos que llegaron con dudas y terminaron siendo campeones pero... me da (y lo he escrito en este foro) que Bélgica se la va a pegar. Cuidadito que en su grupo, además de estar Croacia, Marruecos y Canadá no son ningunas Marías.



Me autocito la profecía que hice antes de que empezase el Mundial. Pues tenía yo razón y Bélgica se la ha pegado.

Mi autocita es absolutamente rastrera y ventajista porque acertar, acierto uno de cada diez pronósticos que hago.


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> jajajaj aay que me meo : que sale adelghazard como revulsivo



La mitad del campeonato está siendo un descojone por decir algo. Hazard, Argentina con Arabia Saudí, Alemania con Japón, ...


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> ::
> 
> No jodas... Croacia juega muy ordenado, compacto y sólido. Si España queda 1ª , va a ser muy díficil.



De Croacia sabemos perfectamente como va la historia, los otros nos van a reventar los tobillos y van de locales


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Siempre es bonito ver caer a ese país de mierda lleno de moronegros y gentuza que es Bélgica



Y masón, huésped de separratas.


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> jajajaj aay que me meo : que sale adelghazard como revulsivo



¿Sigue el mismo seleccionador, Robert Martínez, que decían era tan bueno?


----------



## bsnas (1 Dic 2022)

Pues confirmado, debemos pasar si o si primeros de grupo, paso de que nuestros niños se vengan arriba pidiendo segarros en un posible cruce de octavos contra España.

El que sea menos nosotros que se enfrente con ellos en la siguiente fase que se los folle por favor... Y asi de paso nos quitamos al ultimo equipo moro sin contar Francia y algun africano negro suelto, no me fio de posibles favores entre moros siendo el anfitrion otros moros con pasta.


----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)

Otra semana sin mi camello de confianza.
Así no


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> No hubo un partido exhibición entre un tio que estaba en el escalfon 7XX del ranking ATP y reventó a una de las Williams?



Y mucho antes de ese partido, hubo otro de tenis entre la nº 1 del mundo de entonces y otro tipo con igual resultado humillante para la lesbiana, porque creo que fue Navratilova.

Eso sí, en el cine nos ponen a las lesbianas pegahostias para compensar la realidad.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> De Croacia sabemos perfectamente como va la historia, los otros nos van a reventar los tobillos y van de locales



Croacia sería un rival agradecido y un pais que nos cae bien a la gran mayoría. Además, aunque fuesen segundos en 2018, para ellos todo lo que sea pasar de ronda ya es más de lo que pensaban conseguir.

Son siempre muy competitivos y luchadores. Pero a diferencia de los serbios, que suelen ser unos cerdos y jugando siempre al límite (En todos los deportes), los croatas suelen ser bastante honestos.

Marruecos sería un partido de morder chapas, ni de coña prefiero ser segundo ahora mismo.


----------



## Octubrista (1 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> En tenis tampoco tiene sentido, ninguna atleta de élite en ninguna disciplina sería capaz de ganarle a un atleta masculino semiprofesional y en muchos deportes cualquier hombre después de practicar el deporte una o dos semanas le podría ganar a una mujer que lleva practicándolo toda la vida.
> 
> Es denigrante para la mujer hacerla competir con hombres.
> 
> Ellas verán, yo pillo palomitas y me descojono.



Yo practico taekwondo desde niño, algunos de mis compañeros han competido internacionalmente (había que sacrificarse mucho, dietas, pesos, etc) y siempre se trata de enseñar que hay que tener sumo cuidado con quienes tienen otros pesos y niveles, y sobre todo con las mujeres.

A una mujer la puedes matar con los golpes de entrenamiento de un rival de tu categoría. Y hablamos de tener siempre las protecciones puestas.

Y vale para el boxeo y otras artes marciales, ese 40% de diferencia de masa muscular es determinante.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (1 Dic 2022)

Podríamos pactar con Japón para pasar los dos, echar a Alemania y quitarnos del camino de Brasil

Pero en España somos pormishuevistas y no pactamos con nadie


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Y mucho antes de ese partido, hubo otro de tenis entre la nº 1 del mundo de entonces y otro tipo con igual resultado humillante para la lesbiana, porque creo que fue Navratilova.
> 
> Eso sí, en el cine nos ponen a las lesbianas pegahostias para compensar la realidad.



1992 Navratilova vs Jimmy Connors como para no olvidarlo que me lo gozé enterito.
Bueno, ni partido ni nada mucha superioridad de Jimmy Connors y OJO porque a Navratilova le dieron ventaja y todo.
El americano se lo tomó casi a cachondeo la verdad o lo que yo vi 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## TNTcl (1 Dic 2022)

Pues el partido debería haberlo ganado Croacia, penalti robado, y nos va a jorobar, sobre todo a uno por su fantástica previsión...

El árbitro era anglo, no ?.

Por cierto, Alemania-Marruecos...


----------



## chomin (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Croacia sería un rival agradecido y un pais que nos cae bien a la gran mayoría. Además, aunque fuesen segundos en 2018, para ellos todo lo que sea pasar de ronda ya es más de lo que pensaban conseguir.
> 
> Son siempre muy competitivos y luchadores. Pero a diferencia de los serbios, que suelen ser unos cerdos y jugando siempre al límite (En todos los deportes), los croatas suelen ser bastante honestos.
> 
> Marruecos sería un partido de morder chapas, ni de coña prefiero ser segundo ahora mismo.



Que caer bien ni gaitas, Croacia es mucho más equipo que Marruecos, y luego viene Brasil, si se puede elegir sería de gilipollas quedar primero


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¡Sí hostias sí, la noche de lso segarros largos por fin!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2022)

Por favor que alguien busque mis mensajes en los que digo:

Marruecos gana el mundial.
Belgica no pasa de grupos.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Courtois ahora puede ser consolado por su diosa


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> De Croacia sabemos perfectamente como va la historia, los otros nos van a reventar los tobillos y van de locales



Es más, un equipo moruno ha de llegar "lejos" 

Lo dije hace unos cuanto días


----------



## nazi comunista (1 Dic 2022)

.


Snowball dijo:


> Es más, un equipo moruno ha de llegar "lejos"
> 
> Lo dije hace unos cuanto días



Marruecos arrasando. Cataluña debe ser una fiesta en estos momentos.


----------



## nazi comunista (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Courtois ahora puede ser consolado por su diosa



A las tías buenísimas les quitas la ropa el peinado y el maquillaje y se quedan en simples guapitas.


----------



## Jvsl36 (1 Dic 2022)

España juega con los otacus,hikimoris la versión burbujita asiática.
Cuidado pues


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Que caer bien ni gaitas, Croacia es mucho más equipo que Marruecos, y luego viene Brasil, si se puede elegir sería de gilipollas quedar primero



Alucino con la gente, deben pensar que los jugadores de Marruecos son menas para tenerles tanto miedo.

Me encantaría Marruecos honestamente.


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Si, a Jimmy Connors solo le dejaban un saque si no lo metia punto para Navratilova y jugaba con la pista de dobles, y aún así le ganó fácil.
> 
> Otro vaso fue el de Steffi Garff que siendo umero uno se atrevió a decir que era capaz de ganar al número 100 del renting ATP masculino.
> Lo miraron y en ese momento resulta que el número 100 era un español, no rec5quien.
> Pues le ofrecieron jugar ese partido contra Steffi, el español declino educadamente ese reto, por no hacer más pupa, imagino.



Pero sí en las exhibiciones, es como un entrenamiento suave para Nadal y cia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> España juega con los otacus,hikimoris la versión burbujita asiática.
> Cuidado pues



España o triunfa o hace el ridículo.nunca hay termino medio


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

Lo de Belgica ha sido brutal. 

Exhibicion de courtois contra marruecos, exhibicion de lukaku contra croacia. Exhibicion del resto en los tres partidos 

Y croacia es un buen rival. Somos ultrafavoritos si nos cruzamos, pero tienen calidad. La jugada de perisic al empezar el partido es un disparo que es gol 7 de cada 10 veces. Te pones 1 a 0 abajo y luego cuesta mucho contra cualquier seleccion en un mundial.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (1 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No me he equivocado. ¿Por?



Dijiste que le darian a una tia el partido por el 3er puesto y ha sido antes.


----------



## Metamorfosis (1 Dic 2022)

Croacia es un muy buen equipo en la mitad de la cancha, arriba con Kramaric casi que ni se siente la ausencia de Mandzukic, y que funciona MUY BIEN durante la primera mitad del juego. Es duro pero creo que España puede ganarle, o al menos será un partidazo de octavos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Dic 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Dijiste que le darian a una tia el partido por el 3er puesto y ha sido antes.



Yo he dicho que le darían ese partido, pero todos los que arbitran en segunda fase pitan en la primera.

El que pite la final pitara 2 en grupos y uno de octavos o cuartos


----------



## Djokovic (1 Dic 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Ayer 30/11, a 18 días de la final, Messi superó a Maradona al alcanzar 22 partidos jugados en Copas del Mundo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se , me huelo que Argentina puede perder la final contra Inglaterra por lo de la mano de Dios de Maradona una venganza espiritual , todo está conectado con el mundial del 86, también es lógico que gane Brasil el mundial , hay señales numerologicas como el 6-2 de Inglaterra a Irán , gematria de Polonia es 62, Brasil conseguiría 6 títulos y 2 finales . También su camiseta es amarilla y azul como Ucrania y todos los campeones importantes este año llevaron ese color , en el escudo o la camiseta .
Si no gana Brasil, Inglaterra o Argentina, entonces todos los cabalistas habrán fracasado 

Argentina puede ganar su título número 22 en el año 22 .
Ponerse 3-3 en finales , gematria de México es 33. Todo comenzó con México en la ronda 2 de este mundial pues con Arabia saudita perdieron . México es el de se jugó el mundial del 86. Todo está conectado con ese año, Marruecos y Polonia clasificaron a octavos de final también.
A la élite le interesa que gane Inglaterra o Argentina por el tema de la agenda 2030 y la agenda transexual pero Brasil es como el Real Madrid de selecciones y este año ganó el real Madrid, escudo azul más amarillo, mismos colores que Brasil. Argentina también escudo azul más amarillo. 
Los últimos mundiales fueron ganados por : 
Italia-España-Alemania-Francia , falta Inglaterra para completar el puzzle de los equipos europeos !as importantes

Otro dato, el papá jesuita Francisco , sustituyó al papá alemán y en ese momento la final fue Alemania - Argentina
4 años después el mundial lo gana Francia de donde viene los jesuitas derrotando a Argentina en semifinales 
En 2022 , Argentina podría dar el título a Inglaterra o ganarlo ellos mismos según esa lógica , además Messi es el Mesías y es el primer mundial que se celebra en Navidad .

Por otro lado si Argentina pierde la final serían 2 finales ganadas 4 perdidas, hay muchos 24 o 42 relacionados 
El último mundial quedó 4-2, el primer mundial de la historia 1930 , final Uruguay 4-2 Argentina . 42 millones de dólares recibe el ganador del torneo, etc . Por último estamos en el año 2022 , 20+22 es 42.

Veremos qué sucede


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo he dicho que le darían ese partido, pero todos los que arbitran en segunda fase pitan en la primera.
> 
> El que pite la final pitara 2 en grupos y uno de octavos o cuartos



Salvo que sea Rugby y te llames Jérôme Garcès. Entonces pitas cuartos, semis y final


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Salvo que sea Rugby y te llames Jérôme Garcès. Entonces pitas cuartos, semis y final



O el de Gales aquel, que les pega unas broncas a los jugadores que flipas, que es activista homosensual


----------



## LMLights (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pero a diferencia de los serbios, que suelen ser unos cerdos y jugando siempre al límite (En todos los deportes), los croatas suelen ser bastante honestos.



Como PETROVIC serbio de pura cepa, JAJAJAJA 
















El niñato


Drazen Petrovic ha añadido en Tenerife, con su salida del campo dando cortes de managas al público, después del partido Yugoslavia-Canadá, un eslabón




elpais.com








Djokovic dijo:


> Argentina puede ganar su título número 22 en el año 22 .



Está escrito LLEGA EL MESSIAS


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Dic 2022)

2 negros pau morata y azpi


----------



## Walter Sobchak (1 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Belgica repite puesto.
> 
> En el mundial anterior quedó tercera y ahora también.
> 
> Perdón, la otra fue tercera del mundo y ahora tercera del grupo



Lo importante es participar.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Dic 2022)

Polonia y Croacia en octavos, sólo falta Serbia

Las selecciones de Europa del este subieron el nivel


----------



## Jvsl36 (1 Dic 2022)

El marico


----------



## benitocamelaa (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Para qué se la chupas a los cogídos éstos, ojalá lo claven los japos y gane Alemania 8 a 0.
> Son la peor escoria y aprendieron a jugar fútbol hace 12 años.



Que es un pecho frio ?

Un engedro subnormal de español, italiano y judio.


----------



## Metamorfosis (1 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Para qué se la chupas a los cogídos éstos, ojalá lo claven los japos y gane Alemania 8 a 0.
> Son la peor escoria y aprendieron a jugar fútbol hace 12 años.



Prefiero mil veces que gane España a Japón, y ver un partido entre España vs Croacia. 
A los alemanes no los trago directamente.


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Courtois ahora puede ser consolado por su diosa



Ooooooh


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

España con dos negros rápidos en las bandas,

Balde y Nico
(Balde en el Barça es prácticamente extremo).

Puede ser que España se ponga en ataque por momentos con defensa de tres?

Azpi de tercer central,
Balde con toda la banda para el,
y Olmo se mete en el centro de mediapunta.


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Por favor diosito qué queden eliminados éstos hijos de moros.
> Vamos Japón



Vayuste a la mierda


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Croacia es un muy buen equipo en la mitad de la cancha, arriba con Kramaric casi que ni se siente la ausencia de Mandzukic, y que funciona MUY BIEN durante la primera mitad del juego. Es duro pero creo que España puede ganarle, o al menos será un partidazo de octavos.



España le ganaría a Croacia seguro


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

Luis enrique hace bien metiendo a Pau. 

No puedes plantarte en octavos sin que tu central suplente no haya ni debutado. 

Y lo de williams supongo que es para darle confianza despues de la basura de minutos que jugo contra alemania. Si sigue sin funcionar que entre Pino a probar.

Faltaria llorente y asi tendriamos rodados a todos los que se van a jugar las castañas en eliminatorias.


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Ud son chulitos por internet todos lo españoles qué conocí eran señores y respetuosos.Trabajan de programadores tocándose los cojones lloran cómo putita,en el Congo urbano duran 3 horas,o los asesinan o terminan cogídos.
> Tu historia futbolista los define a la perfección.
> Los tantos y judíos los odió igual qué ud.



Otro simio al ignore.


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Ud son chulitos por internet todos lo españoles qué conocí eran señores y respetuosos.Trabajan de programadores tocándose los cojones lloran cómo putita,e*n el Congo urbano duran 3 horas*,o los asesinan o terminan cogídos.
> Tu historia futbolista los define a la perfección.
> Los tantos y judíos los odió igual qué ud.



El congo urbano
veste a saber de donde mierda has salido tu


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Luis enrique hace bien metiendo a Pau.
> 
> No puedes plantarte en octavos sin que tu central suplente no haya ni debutado.
> 
> ...



Llórente es importante


----------



## zapatitos (1 Dic 2022)

A ver Pedrerol, minuto y resultado de los contenedores y coches que están quemando los follacabras en Amsterdan, Bruselas y París...

Saludos.


----------



## el ruinas II (1 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Croacia es un muy buen equipo en la mitad de la cancha, arriba con Kramaric casi que ni se siente la ausencia de Mandzukic, y que funciona MUY BIEN durante la primera mitad del juego. Es duro pero creo que España puede ganarle, o al menos será un partidazo de octavos.



croacia es una mierda, si nos toca en octavos les caen 7 como costa rica, españa es infinitamente superior a croacia


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Ud son chulitos por internet todos lo españoles qué conocí eran señores y respetuosos.Trabajan de programadores tocándose los cojones lloran cómo putita,en el Congo urbano duran 3 horas,o los asesinan o terminan cogídos.
> Tu historia futbolista los define a la perfección.
> Los tantos y judíos los odió igual qué ud.



_El congo urbano   _

Con ustedes Angel Andres Lionel Lopez Perez... el cani malote._.._y _ pecho frio _


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> croacia es una mierda, si nos toca en octavos les caen 7 como costa rica, españa es infinitamente superior a croacia



A lo mejor 7 no pero 3 o 4 casi seguro


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Luis enrique hace bien metiendo a Pau.
> 
> No puedes plantarte en octavos sin que tu central suplente no haya ni debutado.
> 
> ...



No se si está rotando para no ser primero y quitarse a Brasil, o que


----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)

Suena Michel como seleccionador belga


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> La Matanza, Morón,Laferrere no te suena?



Lo he tenido que mirar en Google
se ve que es un barrio de ricos de Buenos Aires
hay que ver la tecnología poder hablar contigo desde la madre españa eh tío?
que gracia


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> No se si está rotando para no ser primero y quitarse a Brasil, o que



Que va, quiere golear


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Esas escorias eligen el presidente



No si aquí pasa igual


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Mí pasaporte dice Español,Me llamó Manolo de San José del corazón de Jesús



Manuel de San jose es como se llama Victor Manuel, el cantante progre, sociata y gilipollas. 

Asi que das el perfil, me lo creo.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (1 Dic 2022)

Al final va a tener razón @Obiwanchernobil y Marruecos va a ser campeón.


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Dic 2022)

Bueno antes habrá que jugar este partido contra Japón, a ver la furia de Nico y Balde y el yerno


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> No se si está rotando para no ser primero y quitarse a Brasil, o que



No creo. Es mas por darle rodaje y hacer debutar a gente que probablemente tenga que jugar en las eliminatorias

Es que encima no es facil bizcochear contra japon. Que hay que hacer para quedar segundos? perder por 1 y que alemania no meta 6?


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Gilipollas si coño pero pobre y sociata no te lo perdonó Manolo



pobre no, progre.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

RTVE haciendo promoción de Eurovisión Junior, aprovechando los 4 programas que le dan audiencia al máximo


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

A ver si el jubilao se lleva amarilla y nos le quitamos de en medio pa octavos.

Eso si nos clasificamos, porque con los Gaviotas no lo tengo tan claro.

Nos la van a liar y luego vendrán las prisas por hacer cambios pa que resuelvan el desastre. Como si lo viera


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Dic 2022)

Sí, pero al nene hay que dejarlo que enseñe esas rastas tan bonitas y tan brillantes


----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)

Joder. Con el partidazo que hizo Carvajal y hoy al banquillo


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

La unica posibilidad seria llegar al descuento empatados, alemania con un 3 a 0 o algo asi. 

Decirle a yamamoto que cuelgue un balon y que rematen solos. Japon primera, España segunda y Alemania a la gay parade.

Pero aparte de que es dificil que se de todo eso, nos olvidamos que Luis Enrique es colegui de Flick. No le va a hacer esa putada.


----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)

Vamos Costa Rica¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)

Cada vez que veo a España toda de rojo me dan ganas de vomitar


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Cada vez que veo a España toda de rojo me dan ganas de vomitar



Con lo guapa que está la equipación de Corea


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

El resultado ideal en el otro partido es una victoria moderada de Alemania (2-0 o 3-0) mediado el partido. Con eso no nos quedamos fuera de ninguna de las maneras, que es lo primero, y luego existe la opción de "especular", aunque honestamente, no lo veo.

España no especuló ni en 2012, cuando pactando un empate a goles con Croacia se clasificaban las dos y echaban a Italia... que luego llegó a la final.

Si no pactó con una mediterránea para echar a Italia, no va a hacerlo hoy. Salvo que quede muy poco tiempo y este clarísimo el percal (Por ejemplo, que Alemania vaya 3-0 y nosotros por lo que sea no vayamos ganando llegado el tiempo añadido).


----------



## Nebulosas (1 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> El mundial es de Messi por decreto FIFA, agotadores de por sí los argentinos ahora, imaginaros si ganan el mundial.




No te preocupes. A nosotros, los argentinos, los que somos rebeldes de verdad, nadie nos apoya, salvo los hinchas de Blangadesh










Por qué en Bangladesh son fanáticos de la selección argentina


Maradona y Messi son dos nombres que explican un lazo que se profundizó en la última Copa América, con el título que la Albiceleste consiguió en el Maracaná




www.infobae.com


----------



## 4motion (1 Dic 2022)

Los dos negratas titulares?

Nos van a hacer un buen SEPUKU los Japós.

Veréis.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zarpa (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El resultado ideal en el otro partido es una victoria moderada de Alemania (2-0 o 3-0) mediado el partido. Con eso no nos quedamos fuera de ninguna de las maneras, que es lo primero, y luego existe la opción de "especular", aunque honestamente, no lo veo.
> 
> España no especuló ni en 2012, cuando pactando un empate a goles con Croacia se clasificaban las dos y echaban a Italia... que luego llegó a la final.
> 
> Si no pactó con una mediterránea para echar a Italia, no va a hacerlo hoy. Salvo que quede muy poco tiempo y este clarísimo el percal (Por ejemplo, que Alemania vaya 3-0 y nosotros por lo que sea no vayamos ganando llegado el tiempo añadido).



Los alemanes no son mexicanos, se meterían en propia puerta si ven que se van fuera.


----------



## Zarpa (1 Dic 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Los dos negratas titulares?
> 
> Nos van a hacer un buen SEPUKU los Japós.
> 
> ...



¿Eso incluye a Ansu? ¿Le puso los cuernos a Torres que nunca lo pone?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Dic 2022)

Qué le pasa en las cejas a este?


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Cada vez que veo a España toda de rojo me dan ganas de vomitar



A mi el pantalon azul ya me cansa. El antiguo azul oscuro o negro molaba mas pero adidas no quiere

Podriamos volver al pantalon blanco pero entonces pareceriamos el puto gales o el puto mancheste united de charlton.







No se, gostais o no gostais?


----------



## pandiella (1 Dic 2022)

Quiero q pase alemania con espanya. la otra mitad del cuadro ha de ser dura tambien


----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> A mi el pantalon azul ya me cansa. El antiguo azul oscuro o negro molaba mas pero adidas no quiere
> 
> Podriamos volver al pantalon blanco pero entonces pareceriamos el puto gales o el puto mancheste united de charlton.
> 
> ...



Azul o negro y las medias negras de toda la vida.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*ONCE DE JAPÓN*

*Gondo; Itakura, Yoshida, Taniguchi; Ito, Morita, Tanaka, Nagatomo; Kamada, Maeda y Kubo.

Hajime Moriyasu, por su parte, apuesta por la defensa de tres centrales* y dos carrileros. Para ello, introduce a *Taniguchi en la zaga. También vuelven Ito, Kubo y Maeda al once.





*

Ya tenemos ONCE DE ESPAÑA: *Unai Simón; Azpilicueta, Rodri, Pau Torres, Balde; Busquets, Pedri, Gavi; Nico Williams, Dani Olmo y Morata.*


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> A mi el pantalon azul ya me cansa. El antiguo azul oscuro o negro molaba mas pero adidas no quiere
> 
> Podriamos volver al pantalon blanco pero entonces pareceriamos el puto gales o el puto mancheste united de charlton.
> 
> ...



Gosta mas que todo rojo
pero debería vestirnos puma


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Azul o negro y las medias negras de toda la vida.



Medias negras son horrorosas, todo hay que decirlo. 
No las lleva ningún equipo del mundo menos el Girondins.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

¡Tenemos once de Alemania!

Flick se la jugará para pasar con *Neuer; Raum, Rüdiger, Süle, Kimmich; Gündogan, Goretzka, Sané, Gnabry, Musiala y Müller.

Entra Sané en el once por Kehrer *con respecto al partido contra España. Todo indica a que Kimmich retrase su posición y juegue de lateral derecho, una posición que conoce bien.







¡Once confirmado de Costa Rica!

Costa Rica sale de inicio con *Navas; Oviedo, Vargas, Waston, Duarte, Fuller; Tejeda, Borges, Aguilera, Venegas y Campbell.*

Tres novedades. Entra *Vargas *por Calvo, que es baja, en la defensa. Y en el ataque *Aguilera y Venegas* acompañan a Campbell en lugar de Torres y Contreras.


----------



## cebollo (1 Dic 2022)

Repasando la alineación, creo que Luís Enrique ha querido sacar un equipo alto a ver si podemos meter algún gol de cabeza.


----------



## Zarpa (1 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Medias negras son horrorosas, todo hay que decirlo.
> No las lleva ningún equipo del mundo menos el Girondins.



¿El Valencia?


----------



## Patoso (1 Dic 2022)

Pusieron una charo a retransmitir el partido de croacia, te entran ganas de saltar por el balcón..


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Medias negras son horrorosas, todo hay que decirlo.
> No las lleva ningún equipo del mundo menos el Girondins.



Pues a nosotros no nos quedaban mal. Ademas lo suyo es ir contra corriente. Que le den al mainstream. 

El Milan en su dia las llevaba pero luego se pasaron a la combinacion aquella de camiseta rojinegra pantalon blanco y medias blancas


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*Espero que estos no jueguen*


----------



## Patoso (1 Dic 2022)

Sacaran hoy a pollo sin cabeza Willians?


----------



## 4motion (1 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> Pusieron una charo a retransmitir el partido de croacia, te entran ganas de saltar por el balcón..



Cualquier día será negra.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (1 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> Sacaran hoy a pollo sin cabeza Willians?



Claro es titular y el balde.

Se viene SEPUKU 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> A mi el pantalon azul ya me cansa. El antiguo azul oscuro o negro molaba mas pero adidas no quiere
> 
> Podriamos volver al pantalon blanco pero entonces pareceriamos el puto gales o el puto mancheste united de charlton.
> 
> ...



azul cielo del 12 a 1 a malta


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> No creo. Es mas por darle rodaje y hacer debutar a gente que probablemente tenga que jugar en las eliminatorias
> 
> Es que encima no es facil bizcochear contra japon. Que hay que hacer para quedar segundos? perder por 1 y que alemania no meta 6?



Si te soy sincero, no he mirado ni ls cuentas.

Creo que empatar con los Japos y que gane Costa Rica el suyo.

Ya iba a tener pelotas que te metan 7 el primer dia y acabes primero de grupo


----------



## The Replicant (1 Dic 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Cualquier día será negra.



o un travelo, seria divertido


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Ansu va a jugar, o ha ido de vacaciones a Catar?


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

Y la camiseta noventera de estos campeones olimpicos que? 







Yo creo que deberiamos ir asi, pero con una camiseta roja sin polladas.


----------



## Patoso (1 Dic 2022)

Los comentaristas del partido solo los seleccionan en centros de salud mental?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> ¿El Valencia?



Nope, blancas.


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

Vaya japonesita han enfocado,

destriparía a medio foro a cambio de invitarla a unas fantas.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Y la camiseta noventera de estos campeones olimpicos que?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos números dan ascopena. Lo de abajo ni se sabe qué cosa sea. 
Un ectoplasma.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Ya estamos con la camiseta de entramiento mariquita


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> azul cielo del 12 a 1 a malta



Ya, pero estos azules no te los saca ya adidas ni de coña. Ni siquiera el rojo lo ves ya asi.


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Parece un equipo más rápido con los negros de cuota.


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

*EJ PA ÑA* !!!!


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> Sacaran hoy a pollo sin cabeza Willians?



Sin cabeza no, pero sin plumas el de tu firma.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## El primo del Adric (1 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Medias negras son horrorosas, todo hay que decirlo.
> No las lleva ningún equipo del mundo menos el Girondins.



Unos meses después de ganar el mundial del 2010 se jugó un amistoso contra Escocia y llevaron las medias azul marino de la segunda equipación que con el pantalón azul eléctrico quedaba de puta madre.

España derrota 2-3 a Escocia en el Hampden Park - Digital Deporte








En los partidos del mundial en los que se jugó de rojo llevaban medias rojas


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ansu va a jugar, o ha ido de vacaciones a Catar?



Dijo Luis Enrique que era posible que algún futbolista no juegue nada.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Roberto Martínez anuncia que deja la selección belga, otro mas, ayer fue el tata martino con Mexico


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


>



Lo mejor son las botas tocho noventeras.

Se las ponen los chavalillos de hoy tipo gavi, musiala o pedri...y fijo que se caen corriendo.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (1 Dic 2022)

Por fin acierta Lukaku!!!!


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Bueno, tengo la ARD puesta de fondo, os voy contando lo que se va viendo en ese partido.


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> azul cielo del 12 a 1 a malta



El último que se vistió así fue Ochoa y le cayeron dos goles.


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Oliver y Benji van a morder el polvo.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

El himno de Japón me parece el más "esotérico" de todos cuanto existen


----------



## Patoso (1 Dic 2022)

A los japos no tuvieron cojones de prohibirle la bandera despues de la guerra


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Qué burla son los himnos nacionales con futbolistas "extranjeros", aunque en este partido mucho menos que en otros.


----------



## Th89 (1 Dic 2022)

A ver qué tal hoy.


----------



## LMLights (1 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Y la camiseta noventera de estos campeones olimpicos que?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TONI, SUPERLOPEZ, LUIS ENRIQUE, ABELARDO, KIKO, BERGES,
ALFONSITO, GUARDIOLA, LASA, FERRER, SOLOZABAL.

Gran equipo.

*TODOS BLANCOS Y ESPAÑOLES *


----------



## Granodepus (1 Dic 2022)

Vamos ESPAÑA, *hay que reventar a estos jodidos amarillos* - General MacArthur 1943


----------



## Zarpa (1 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> A los japos no tuvieron cojones de prohibirle la bandera despues de la guerra



La del sol naciente no la pueden poner en las eliminatorias asiáticas.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Qué burla son los himnos nacionales con futbolistas "extranjeros", aunque en este partido mucho menos que en otros.



El día que veamos alguien de piel mulata jugando en Japón o alguien de ojos rasgados jugando en España, se habrá acabado todo.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

El arbitro uno de sudafrica, Victor Gomes


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Lesoto tiene arbitros en el campeonato


----------



## The Replicant (1 Dic 2022)

el arbitro es un puto calvo, mal empezamos...


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Enfocando a los negros mientras suena el himno español para que los asociemos con España, y como en el caso de la propaganda, para humillar, pero luego me llaman magufo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Medias negras son horrorosas, todo hay que decirlo.
> No las lleva ningún equipo del mundo menos el Girondins.



El Newcastle o el ManU, sin rebuscar mucho.


----------



## Zarpa (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El día que veamos alguien de piel mulata jugando en Japón o alguien de ojos rasgados jugando en España, se habrá acabado todo.



Silva era medio japo.


----------



## FeiJiao (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El himno de Japón me parece el más "esotérico" de todos cuanto existen



Es el que suena mas como musica tradicional de su pais. Mas o menos el de China y los de ambas Coreas suenan mas "revolucionarios/republicanos"


----------



## Patoso (1 Dic 2022)

willian titular crei era coña vuestra


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

En el VAR un mexicano,

nos van a joder con los muñequitos.


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Silva era medio japo.



Creo que 1/4, para ser exacto.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (1 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Ah esto es un cambio de tu guion, qué te ha ocurrido ¿Un ramalazo de patrioterismo?



Vi a mi ex con un moro.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## 4motion (1 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> willian titular crei era coña vuestra



SEPUKU se viene SEPUKU.


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FeiJiao (1 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> A los japos no tuvieron cojones de prohibirle la bandera despues de la guerra



Esta bandera es como la esvastica nazi en China y Corea


----------



## El primo del Adric (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El arbitro uno de sudafrica, Victor Gomes



Te has olvidado de decir que es calvo


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

He visto entrenamientos empezar con más ganas...


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Silva era medio japo.



El chino silva jajajajaja


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El arbitro uno de sudafrica, Victor Gomes



Con total seguridad , uno de los tantos portugueses que huyeron de Angola en 1974


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Aburrimos a las moscas colega.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Costa Rica lo esperado: MVRAZO de la hostia, los delanteros en tres cuartos de campo propio.


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Ahora estaba echando cuentas, supongo que en Japón será de madrugada.

Habrán Japos doriteros cueveros?, O todos son un calco alli y currar y currar y currar?

Es que casi no me los imagino trasnochando para el partido


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Que soporífero juega esta gente, es un insulto ver un partido así.


----------



## Th89 (1 Dic 2022)

Los alemanes han salido como aviones, como metan el primero pronto se viene goleada.


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Con total seguridad , uno de los tantos portugueses que huyeron de Angola en 1974




Lan dao barniz blanco entonces!!!


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Dic 2022)

Siempre que el locutor de RTVE habla de uno de los modernos españoles de color parece sentirse obligado a decir que es un hombre mu rápido, o que se ha pegado un carrerón


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Los alemanes han salido como aviones, como metan el primero pronto se viene goleada.




Me gustaron bastante la segunda parte el otro dia


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Busquetes ha salido con la pata de palo


----------



## 4motion (1 Dic 2022)

El balde es un balde.

Uyyyy casi SEPUKU 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

La francesa(árbitro) , la mexicana y la Brasileña los linieres se les nota la presión más serias que un funcionario de mala leche jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## jus (1 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Que soporífero juega esta gente, es un insulto ver un partido así.



Yo estoy viendo el costa rica Vs Alemania al menos ahí sabes que los alemanes no pueden estar tocando por t tocar.

.
No bromeo


----------



## Gárgolo (1 Dic 2022)

El tiznao güiliams de titular, mal empezamos.


----------



## Octubrista (1 Dic 2022)

Busquets en modo abuela...


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Dic 2022)

jojojojojo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Busquets es horrible, como ha engañado tanto este pavo a la gente, es increíble.


----------



## Granodepus (1 Dic 2022)

busquets busqueteando....


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Bvsquets ya lleva un tiro a la grada y una cagada en defensa


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Dic 2022)

Joder, menos mal que son bastante mallotes


----------



## Th89 (1 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Me gustaron bastante la segunda parte el otro dia



Yo es el que tengo con sonido, tengo ambos partidos ocupando media pantalla cada uno


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

Uyuyuy busquets


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Dic 2022)

Su puta madre Busquets.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Les escuece avanzar a estos anormales


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Costa Rica ha pasado del centro del campo, noticia.


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Ya empezamos con las dejaditas a un compañero que está de espaldas al contrario eh Unai?, Joooooder....


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Primer aviso de Japon


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Dic 2022)

Busquets en su linea de inutil haciendo cagadas a lo farsa


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

La p. que los parió con los pasecitos en el área, la p. que los parió


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

A las feministas no hay quien las aguante ahora con su techo de cristal jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Veo que salimos con todos los negrocs.

Ya somos oficialmente un país multiculturalizado, yupiiii.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Ya hemos tirado más a puerta que Costa Rica en todo el mundial.

GOOOOOOL de Alemania.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Ya empezamos con las dejaditas a un compañero que está de espaldas al contrario eh Unai?, Joooooder....



Que puto subnormal el Unai con esa jugada.


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> La p. que los parió con los pasecitos en el área, la p. que los parió



Es que tela joder, el otro dia contra Alemnia Kimmich tuvo otra igual por un robo ahi


----------



## Th89 (1 Dic 2022)

Lo dicho, les va a caer un saco.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania marca de cabeza y se han ido a coger el balón rápido. Van a intentar la goleada.


----------



## jus (1 Dic 2022)

1 0 gol de Alemania min 10


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Con 1-0 ya se clasificaría Alemania, no?


----------



## Octubrista (1 Dic 2022)

Gooolll
Un delantero de referencia y punto... No pueden con él, sea Morata u otro.


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Si pasa Japo, felpudos Japoneses para todos???


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Vamossss


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Morrallas!!!!!


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Dic 2022)

MORRALLA DE MI VIDA


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Morralla


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Con 1-0 ya se clasificaría Alemania, no?



No, necesitaria ganar de dos creo


----------



## 4motion (1 Dic 2022)

Tata tata tata MORATA GOL 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Gol de España!

Morralla


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Dic 2022)

PD GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

Morata pichichi


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que tenemos a Morata


----------



## Granodepus (1 Dic 2022)

Y el gaaaaaaaaaaaaaal


----------



## LMLights (1 Dic 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Siempre que el locutor de RTVE habla de uno de los modernos españoles de color parece sentirse obligado a decir que *es un hombre mu rápido, o que se ha pegado un carrerón*




PROGRAMACIÓN PREDICTIVA: *"Vienen para PAGARNOS LAS PENSIONES"*


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Dic 2022)

Este MUndial lo gana Morata, mientras que el Luis Enrique no haga cosas muy raras


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Morata y Gol


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

La duda es saber cuántos goles va a meter Alemania.


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Buen centro de Aizpilicueta.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> No, necesitaria ganar de dos





Ahora ya ni eso


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL.


----------



## Rediooss (1 Dic 2022)

Marcar de cabeza contra los japoneses no debería de valer, es abusar...


----------



## artemis (1 Dic 2022)

Jojojo vengo aquí a darle recuerdo de mis partes a @Pericoburbujista si ganamos la copa del mundo deberías comprarte la camiseta de Morata... Pichichi jajajajaja


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Morata mata  pues 30 goles en 60 partidos, no esta mal la media


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

por arriba son unas madres, balones arriba que vamos ganando


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Morata pichichi



Y que más, el PSOE gestionando bien el dinero público?


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1278700
> 
> Ahora ya ni eso
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278701



Si rmpatamos, entonces si necesitarin dos


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Dic 2022)

A los amarillos nos los comemos con patatas. ¡VAMOS!


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Que puto subnormal el Unai con esa jugada.



Son órdenes de Luis Enrique, para que el rival se joda presionando.


----------



## Antiparticula (1 Dic 2022)

Morata sigue en rachs.


----------



## Octubrista (1 Dic 2022)

Hay que marcar más, que no hagan lo que se hizo contra Alemania, que con 1-0 se está en riesgo de accidente.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Son órdenes de Luis Enrique, para que el rival se joda presionando.



Se joda presionando o te robe y te marque un gol.

Luis Enrique otro puto gilipollas cabezón.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Marcar de cabeza contra los japoneses no debería de valer, es abusar...



Si, si porque nosotros somos Serbia...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Si rmpatamos, entonces si necesitarin dos



Ahora sí, si nos empatan los japos, sí que necesitan dos, pero con cero cero pasaba Alemania por número de goles


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Se joda presionando o te robe y te marque un gol.
> 
> Luis Enrique otro puto gilipollas cabezón.



Así son casi todos los entrenadores y casi cualquiera con dinero que ha tenido éxito. Se creen muy listos y puuunto.


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Cuando hay un contraataque por parte de los alemanes se nota lo que es el físico de un hombre y el de una mujer en cuánto arbitraje ya sucedió en el partido de Champions en el Bernabéu ante el Celtics hace un mes no hay color por mucho que digan.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ahora sí, si nos empatan los japos, sí que necesitan dos, pero con cero cero pasaba Alemania por número de goles



Con cero cero nosotros, creo que prvalecia el golaverage general, pero ganando ale de dos, con 1-0 no les valia


----------



## Th89 (1 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Cuando hay un contraataque por parte de los alemanes se nota lo que es el físico de un hombre y el de una mujer en cuánto arbitraje ya sucedió en el partido de Champions en el Bernabéu ante el Celtics hace un mes no hay color por mucho que digan.
> Pozdrawiam.



Ya que nos van a poner mujeras por cuota, que al menos sean modelos o parezcan femeninas, joder.


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Dic 2022)

Dos balas, dice


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Alimaña jugando a tope


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Joder que tostón de partido colega, unos sobando y otros corriendo detrás de la cosa blanca esa


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Con cero cero nosotros, creo que prvalecia el golaverage general, pero ganando ale de dos, con 1-0 no les valia



Mírate el cuadro que te he puesto, al marcar Alemania se ponía con 3 3 y Japón con 2 2 por lo que pasaba Alemania


----------



## LMLights (1 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Morata pichichi



No saben qué decir, ni saben qué pensar, al niño ver salir
para irse a calentar, le pónen a parir, siempre pensando mal
al niño ver salir, para calentaaaaaar...... 

Ya! viene! Morata!
Ya! viene! Morata!

Le tienen señalao, le tienen marginao, los ciervos de Madríz
no lo pueden ni ver, le ponen a parir, eso es vivir sin fe
y todo por tener el nvcleo preñaooooo....... 

Ya! viene! Morata!
Ya! viene! Morata!


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*El no va más del no va más para quedar eliminados: vean lo de Lukaku porque es histórico*

El delantero belga aumentó su leyenda de fallar en las grandes citas. Ante Croacia falló estas cuatro ocasiones claras.


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Pffff su puta madre qué coñazo y qué vergüenza es el tiki taka me cago en el puto carapaleto asturiano rojo separatista catalán de mierda


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Prefiero mil veces que gane España a Japón, y ver un partido entre España vs Croacia.
> *A los alemanes no los trago directamente*.



2 finales ganadas vs 1 por Argentina

Pero para mi, la del 86 vale por las otras 2 perdidas


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Morata pichichi



Morralla es mucha Morralla


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Dic 2022)

A ver si se va alguno de los extremos esos tan rápidos en un uno contra uno, que todavía no lo he visto.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Costa Rica está intentando atacar "un poco", que significa pasar del centro del campo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Morata mata  pues 30 goles en 60 partidos, no esta mal la media



Cuantos goles hizo el jran Raúl en mundiales??


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Mírate el cuadro que te he puesto, al marcar Alemania se ponía con 3 3 y Japón con 2 2 por lo que pasaba Alemania



Bueno, claro, el general ambos a CERO pero Ale arriba al haber marcado más


----------



## pippinodicapri (1 Dic 2022)

Dani Olmo se va a ir de un contrario, ya veréis.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Me recuerda un poco al partido de Rusia de 2018.


----------



## FeiJiao (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

los japos no presionan, podemos pasarnos la bola media hora seguida en centro del campo


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Cawen Satán, que ataqueis cojoneeeees!!!,.

Que espanto de partido!


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Ya que nos van a poner mujeras por cuota, que al menos sean modelos o parezcan femeninas, joder.



La linier brasileña está para darla con El banderin


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Morata is down


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Cuantos goles hizo el jran Raúl en mundiales??



Ahi lo tienes


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

Morata parece que se ha lesionado.


----------



## LMLights (1 Dic 2022)

Tercer partido seguido en el que Morata marca, solo Zarra en el Mundial 1950 también anotó en tres partidos seguidos en los Mundiales para España


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Joder con la rubia que no se ha dado cuenta que Morata va cojeando


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Pues nada, Alemania quedará segunda de grupo y se libra del morlaco que supone Brasil en cuartos... tal y como son los alemanes ya ni me extrañaría que perdieran con Japón sin queriendo...



Si pasan, no descarteis lo más minimo que puedan llegar lejos


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Cawen Satán, que ataqueis cojoneeeees!!!,.
> 
> Que espanto de partido!



Pá qué forzar la máquina?

Arriesgarse a lesiones ?


----------



## Rediooss (1 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Si pasan, no descarteis lo más minimo que puedan llegar lejos



Más lejos que España seguro...


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Joder con la rubia que no se ha dado cuenta que Morata va cojeando




Nuestro delantero es Morata
La arbitro, Morlaca


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pá qué forzar la máquina?
> 
> Arriesgarse a lesiones ?



De momento asegurar el segundo y luego aunque sea llegar algo, es un coñazo


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Los extranjeros detestan el tiki taka, dentro de poco empezarán a silbar en el estadio, pero en las redes sociales y comentarios de periódicos siempre se cagan en España por dormir a las ovejas. Cuando lo hacía el Barsa no les importaba, pero claro, el Barsa es el equipo mimado del NWO y todo lo que hagan se vende como moderno y que mola.


----------



## jlf73 (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pá qué forzar la máquina?
> 
> Arriesgarse a lesiones ?



Hombre un gol más, al menos para asegurar partido


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Los japos pasan a presionar un poco más, a ver si sobrepasamos sus líneas, nos dejan algún espacio y lo aprovechamos


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Costa Rica sigue a un gol de clasificarse.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Otra del payaso de Bvsqets


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (1 Dic 2022)

¿Por qué no le cierran el micro a Casillas?


----------



## LMLights (1 Dic 2022)

Ausencio por Morata, pues vaya.........esperemos no lamentarlo.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Dic 2022)

Joder que empanada tiene Busi.....


----------



## rascachapas (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania que estuvo eliminada gran parte del partido contra España, va a caer en el lado fácil del cuadro, Marruecos, Portugal y Francia en semis, chollazo.

Yo si fuera ellos me dejaba perder con Japón para ir por ese lado. El otro es más duro, Croacia, Brasil y Argentina.


----------



## Granodepus (1 Dic 2022)

Que busquets nos la lia ni cotiza..


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

Pues al final la alimaña se la ha montado mejor que nosotros


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

los negrocs a ver si espabilan que sino los devolvemos en la patera, tonterías las mínimas


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Costa Rica sigue a un gol de clasificarse.



No les estan dando opoetunidades ni nada a las criaturas...les meten 7 y aun siguen vivos


----------



## LMLights (1 Dic 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Alemania que estuvo eliminada gran parte del partido contra España, va a caer en el lado fácil del cuadro, Marruecos, Portugal y Francia en semis, chollazo.
> 
> Yo si fuera ellos me dejaba perder con Japón para ir por ese lado. El otro es más duro, Croacia, Brasil y Argentina.



Un empate valdría. Busquets sabe lo se hace.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Los extranjeros detestan el tiki taka, dentro de poco empezarán a silbar en el estadio, pero en las redes sociales y comentarios de periódicos siempre se cagan en España por dormir a las ovejas. Cuando lo hacía el Barsa no les importaba, pero claro, el Barsa es el equipo mimado del NWO y todo lo que hagan se vende como moderno y que mola.



Es objetivamente, un asco ver este tipo de juego por parte de España, repito es asqueroso. Esto no es una pachanga de domingueros, deberían tener un poco de respeto por los que han pagado o tienen algo de ilusión.


----------



## Granodepus (1 Dic 2022)

En una hipotetica final España vs Marruecos, la copa se queda en casa. Ni tan mal...


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Pues nada, Alemania quedará segunda de grupo y se libra del morlaco que supone Brasil en cuartos... tal y como son los alemanes ya ni me extrañaría que perdieran con Japón sin queriendo...



Que no coño 

Que trabajo con alemanes, hicimos una porra para el partido contra España y solo uno puso un resultado favorable, 1-1,,por cierto acertó 

Y estaban viendo jodidos con la derrota contra Japón y jugársela ante una España de 7-0


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Pues al final la alimaña se la ha montado mejor que nosotros



De momento se comen a los amegos, nada fácil


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania de momento sería Marruecos -> Portugal -> Francia/Inglaterra

España: Croacia -> Brasil -> Argentina


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> De momento asegurar el segundo y luego aunque sea llegar algo, es un coñazo



Coño, tu avatar no era Telmo personaje ficticio de "El Comisario"?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

están pasando a jugar mal, se están aburriendo a si mismos


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Es objetivamente, un asco ver este tipo de juego por parte de España, repito es asqueroso. Esto no es una pachanga de domingueros, deberían tener un poco de respeto por los que han pagado o tienen algo de ilusión.



Mañana en Twitch, en lugar de decirnos cuantos huevos se come, nos dirá como se hace un bizcocho jejeje


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Coño, tu avatar no era Telmo personaje ficticio de "El Comisario"?



Por eso me lo puse, mi personaje favorito, policia clásico y sarcástico.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Los extranjeros detestan el tiki taka, dentro de poco empezarán a silbar en el estadio, pero en las redes sociales y comentarios de periódicos siempre se cagan en España por dormir a las ovejas. Cuando lo hacía el Barsa no les importaba, pero claro, el Barsa es el equipo mimado del NWO y todo lo que hagan se vende como moderno y que mola.



Claro, mola mas ver como juega Japon.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> En una hipotetica final España vs Marruecos, la copa se queda en casa. Ni tan mal...



Llevamos 3 partidos jugando con la misma equipación que Marruecos


----------



## Rediooss (1 Dic 2022)

Que me devuelvan el dinero de la entrada.... que tostonazo de partido.


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Costa Rica sigue a un gol de clasificarse.



Y Alemania ha bajado un poco el pistón...

Cuidado pues


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Francia en semis, chollazo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Alguno se pensará que España juega así por qué lo tiene todo hecho, pero este juego no se aleja mucho de la realidad


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Joder Unai...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Joder con unai nonaino nai


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Dic 2022)

Unai hijo de puta


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Alemania que estuvo eliminada gran parte del partido contra España, va a caer en el lado fácil del cuadro, Marruecos, Portugal y Francia en semis, chollazo.
> 
> Yo si fuera ellos me dejaba perder con Japón para ir por ese lado. El otro es más duro, Croacia, Brasil y Argentina.



Portugal de fácil no tiene nada


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Azpilicueta pidiendo tranquilidad, no vaya a ser que les dé un soponcio.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

¿Tan dificil es pedir que si se meten niggas que al menos corran?


----------



## rascachapas (1 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Un empate valdría. Busquets sabe lo se hace.



El empate no sirve, hay que perder para que Japón sea primera.


----------



## Octubrista (1 Dic 2022)

Entre Busquets, Unai, y Pfyzer van a acabar con los yayos.


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Unai alias Cantante


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

El Unai de los cojones y su jugadita de mierda.

Menos mal que es Japón.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Dic 2022)

la taquicardia Unai hijo de fruta, que nos vamos a quedar media España pa'ir pal hospital


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

El partido de Alemania vs Costa Rica está siendo placentero para la árbitro porque apenas hay faltas, no se protesta tanto como si fuera un hombre(se nota, se nota que se cortan) y el balón es de Alemania solo con lo que apenas corre para ambos lados con que esté en el lado alemán suficiente jajaja! 
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Joder Unai...



Juega siempre más nervioso que el chofer de kennedy


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> De momento se comen a los amegos, nada fácil



Me alegro de que al final no nos los comamos nosotros, imaginaos la humillación que sería perder contra esos, nos queman el país


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

gili tikitaka en el area pequeña a punto de concretar en gol en propia puerta, venga sucnors a la próxima lo conseguimos


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

Fuera de juego,

no es automático?


----------



## Octubrista (1 Dic 2022)

El resultado ya podría ser de empate, y no sería injusto, se le pone al partido cara de Alemania - España.


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Tarde o temprano, llegará la gran cagada del portero que terminará en gol. Ya ha avisado varias veces.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Lo de unai es para que echemos de menos a De Gea


----------



## Th89 (1 Dic 2022)

Importamos negros, y encima paquetes  

Buen padrino tendrá el del Bilbao.


----------



## artemis (1 Dic 2022)

Nuestra unica debilidad es la banda de balde


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

En una de estos Japón nos va a hacer pupita.

Por cierto, el entrenador japonés parece un maitre de restaurante caro


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Japón necesita atacar y no lo hace, España no necesita atacar... pues que queréis.


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Parece que le dieron el partido justo para que se luciera la árbitro ni adrede jajajajaja! Descarado no, lo siguiente !! Sabían que no era un partido complicado almeno de momento.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Dijo L.E. que los japoneses eran rápidos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

el linier negroc se nos ha comido un fuera de juego, así está de grande el cabrón


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El resultado ya podría ser de empate, y no sería injusto, se le pone al partido cara de Alemania - España.



Pudimos ganar pero ojo que pudimos perder el Domingo tranquilamente


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Dic 2022)

Qué malo es Pau Torres, con lo que prometía hace un par de años...


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Está el general Yamata al lado del seleccionador japonés.


----------



## rascachapas (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Portugal de fácil no tiene nada



Juegan con uno menos, CR7 es un ex-futbolista.


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Dijo L.E. que los japoneses eran rápidos.



He visto semáforos más rápidos que ellos


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> He visto semáforos más rápidos que ellos



Sí lo son. Se mueven rápido entre líneas y buscan el contraataque.


----------



## jlf73 (1 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Me alegro de que al final no nos los comamos nosotros, imaginaos la humillación que sería perder contra esos, nos queman el país



Nos quemarían el país si les ganáramos o perdieramos


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Nos han spoileado, Itakura NO jugará el siguiente partido.


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Dic 2022)

Qué manera de dormir un partido cuando se podría aspirar a un chicharrito o dos más


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

No tienen autobús, pero sí un portaviones que han puesto delante de la portería.


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Los putos negros no valen ni para tomar por el culo.


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Qué gritos pega el Luis Enrique, la hostia


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Neuer puede jugar al ajedrez tranquilamente que Costa Rica ni le mete gol.jajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (1 Dic 2022)

¿ Casillas está borracho o es que es así?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Jojojo vengo aquí a darle recuerdo de mis partes a @Pericoburbujista si ganamos la copa del mundo deberías comprarte la camiseta de Morata... Pichichi jajajajaja



Sacando pecho con un presunto delantero que marca algún golito a unos mataos...

Cuando empiece el Mundial, lo veremos... De momento, naaaaadaaaaaaaa.....


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Los putos negros no valen ni para tomar por el culo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Dic 2022)

Ha sido meter a un 9 y ya no hay movilidad en ataque.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Partido muy igualado. 

A la farsa de Luisenrique le cuesta mucho encontrar a Morata que ha metido la única que ha tenido


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> ¿ Casillas está borracho o es que es así?



Pobre hombre...


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Joder con los del New-Team de "Campeones", qué bien se conservan pa ser un manga de hace más de 30 años


----------



## LMLights (1 Dic 2022)

jlf73 dijo:


> Nos quemarían el país si les ganáramos o perdieramos



Si hay que jugar con Marruecos salid a la calle con tres paquetes de cigarrillos.


----------



## Octubrista (1 Dic 2022)

A los nipones les vale el partido así, saben que tendrán una.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Qué manera de dormir un partido cuando se podría aspirar a un chicharrito o dos más



Es que estamos medio foro pensando en que desde la primera jornada, en este grupo se ha jugado con la calculadora de ver si se puede ser segundos para evitar a Brasil en cuartos


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

OCASION CLARISIMA DE COSTA RICA.


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Joerrr 

La que ha tenido costa rica!!!


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Si hay que jugar con Marruecos salid a la calle con tres paquetes de cigarrillos.


----------



## rascachapas (1 Dic 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> ¿ Casillas está borracho o es que es así?



Tuvo un infarto.


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

La consigna por lo que veo es miren muchachos os jugáis mucho pero no le compliqueis la vida a la chica que es su primer mundial arbitrando.
La que acaba de fallar los ticos ufff!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Granodepus (1 Dic 2022)

busquets no da ni una , por dios


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

Imaginaos que por algún motivo España gana el mundial y el gol histórico queda de fondo con una narración de mierda de casillas


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Esta el negro Williams desesperado en la banda, y no me extraña


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

El jubilao de Busquets ha tenido dos errores fatales que casi nos la lía


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Es que estamos medio foro pensando en que desde la primera jornada, en este grupo se ha jugado con la calculadora de ver si se puede ser segundos para evitar a Brasil en cuartos



Lo cojonudo es que somos capaces de ganarlos pero tbién de perder con CRO o MROC


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Si hay que jugar con Marruecos salid a la calle con tres paquetes de cigarrillos.



Y el chaleco de aryandiano


----------



## El primo del Adric (1 Dic 2022)

El Topor hablando de comentarista me recuerda a Camacho por las simplezas que dice


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Dic 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> ¿ Casillas está borracho o es que es así?



Le dio un hiptus y se quedo un poco asin.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

y la farsa dando vueltas en círculos


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Tosta Rica ha tirado a portería y he sido testigo


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Vi el Croacia-Bélgica en un sitio que había unos 20 croatas y croatos, han sufrido como perras.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> El Topor hablando de comentarista me recuerda a Camacho por las simplezas que dice



No llega a ese nivel de paquismo de Camacho ni de coña


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Claro, mola mas ver como juega Japon.



Pero tú no puedes ver lo que hace Jpaon, eso te la tiene que sudar y más una selección de segunda


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Hemos tirao sólo una vez a puerta, no? el gol de Morata e ya


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Amarilla para Tamagochi, como debe ser


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Busquets a este ritmo puede jugar en la selección hasta los 60 años


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> y la farsa dando vueltas en círculos



Como el hilo de las ovejas aquellas que llevaban 15 dias dando vueltas sin parar jsjajja


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Y segunda amarilla para Japón 

Eso nos puede beneficiar


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Partido muy igualado.
> 
> A la farsa de Luisenrique le cuesta mucho encontrar a Morata que ha metido la única que ha tenido



¿82% de possssió para España es estar igvalado?


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Tosta Rica ha tirado a portería y he sido testigo



Nos mientes!!!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Dic 2022)

Ahora están rascando, eh, tienen una reputación de aseaditos y tal pero están pegando al tobillo, donde duele.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Dic 2022)

Los japos se la están jugando.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

A que ni centra el corner...


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Estos dos partidos aburren hasta a las gaviotas hambrientas!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## rascachapas (1 Dic 2022)

¿Porque juega niko willian si el negro bueno es ansu fati?


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ahora están rascando, eh, tienen una reputación de aseaditos y tal pero están pegando al tobillo, donde duele.



Pues ojo laa tarjetas...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Dic 2022)

huele a 1-1


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Joerrr
> 
> La que ha tenido costa rica!!!



¿Sigue ganando Alemania 1-0, no?


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Es objetivamente, un asco ver este tipo de juego por parte de España, repito es asqueroso. Esto no es una pachanga de domingueros, deberían tener un poco de respeto por los que han pagado o tienen algo de ilusión.



Yo siento muchísima VERGÜENZA cuando España juega así. Pero claro, yo tengo una educación, una cultura y unos valores humanos, no como los paletazos inmundos descerebrados catalufos de mierda.


----------



## Granodepus (1 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Hemos tirao sólo una vez a puerta, no? el gol de Morata e ya



Morata ha chutado después tb y la ha parado el prtero


----------



## JAGGER (1 Dic 2022)

Japón pega y llora, es lo mejor del partido.
España es claramente superior pero comete errores que con equipos más fuertes podrían costar caro.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿82% de possssió para España es estar igvalado?



Han tirao ellos a puerta más que la farsa


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Los japos se la están jugando.



A ver...están desendo con sus chorijapos


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Pues Alimaña empezó fuerte y casi la empatan en los últimos 5 minutos


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Dic 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Alemania que estuvo eliminada gran parte del partido contra España, va a caer en el lado fácil del cuadro, Marruecos, Portugal y Francia en semis, chollazo.
> 
> Yo si fuera ellos me dejaba perder con Japón para ir por ese lado. El otro es más duro, Croacia, Brasil y Argentina.



Cuanto mayor sea la dificultad , mayor será la gloria.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Pues os digo una cosa, Alemania no ha terminado el trabajo... como vaya 1-0, puede aun saltar la sorpresa.

Nosotros como Japón no se estire, esto va a seguir igual.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Morata y na más


----------



## Zarpa (1 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Tarde o temprano, llegará la gran cagada del portero que terminará en gol. Ya ha avisado varias veces.



Eso ya pasó varias veces antes del mundial pero LE es cabezón.


----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)

El arbitro es malísimo. Siempre colocado en las lineas de pase


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Sigue ganando Alemania 1-0, no?



Sip


----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)

Vamos Costa Rica¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> ¿Porque juega niko willian si el negro bueno es ansu fati?



Porque es de cristal


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Lo bueno de poner el rtve play es que te ahorras ver la demagogia del telediario


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Hay que hacer 5 cambios por lo menos. 

La farsa de luisenrique no funciona y en cualquier momento los japos nos la lían y luego vendrán los nervios y las prisitas


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Dic 2022)

En el minuto 30 dicen: "ej ke con un punto habia equipos que llegaban a la ultima jornada con opciones"

Joder, con este formato con 1 punto siempre llegas vivo al ultimo día


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Tosta Rica y nada más  los japos tienen que jugársela o están los dos fuera. La segunda parte tiene que ser más abierta


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Paquetes BOMBA.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> ¿Porque juega niko willian si el negro bueno es ansu fati?



los habrán confundido en el vestuario


----------



## TNTcl (1 Dic 2022)

Entre el tonto Simón, Busquets y Pau, van a regalar un disgusto.

Espantoso partido.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tosta Rica y nada más  los japos tienen que jugársela o están los dos fuera. La segunda parte tiene que ser más abierta



Costa Rica, con el partido que está haciendo, puede empatar. Japón tiene que estirarse más.

Como siga el 1-0 con Alemania, pues todo puede ser.


----------



## LMLights (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Porque es de cristal



¿Y para que lo lleva entonces? ¿de adorno? ¿como los gatos de escayola? o ha sido una IMPOSICION INCLUSIVA?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

La afición española
*



*


----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)

Los comentaristas de la uno aburren hasta a las ovejas. Y si el partida ya es de por sí soporífero pues te quedas dormido


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo bueno de poner el rtve play es que te ahorras ver la demagogia del telediario



que susto crei que dijiste playZ


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

¿Estoy viendo pvtas con hiyab con la bandera nvestra?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Estoy viendo pvtas con hiyab con la bandera nvestra?



cataras


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Costa Rica, con el partido que está haciendo, puede empatar. Japón tiene que estirarse más.
> 
> Como siga el 1-0 con Alemania, pues todo puede ser.



Los alemanes están esperando a ver si nos dejamos empatar para dejarse ganar ellos.


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Juegan con uno menos, CR7 es un ex-futbolista.



No viste el partido contra Uruguay...


----------



## JAGGER (1 Dic 2022)

Morata podría ser un apellido japonés. Hay muchos Murata.


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

lo de nico williams sera para darle descanso a ferran y ya

Porque yo aun no se exactamente lo que aporta. Ni combina, ni regatea, ni abre el campo, ni se desmarca ni nada.


----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Estoy viendo pvtas con hiyab con la bandera nvestra?



Es una premonición de lo que pasará en unos años


----------



## Zarpa (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La afición española
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278730
> 
> ...



La duquesa de Alba woke.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

resumamos la primera parte : pase de azpilicueta y gooool de morata de cabeza
ya


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Apenas ha habido faltas en el Alemania vs Costa Rica muy poquísimas me hizo recordar al Madrid vs Celtics que apenas hubo faltas yo diría que entre 4 o 5 por ahí más o menos en todo el partido.
Aparte se ve que pitando una mujer los tipos todos se cortan en protestar como aguantado si fuera hombre protestaban más y eso como dije que no es un partido de faltas.
Pero cuándo hay que correr se nota que la tipa se queda muy atrás y gracias a que costa Rica no hace contraataques porque sino la funden jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Granodepus (1 Dic 2022)

Sigo buscando novia


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Hay que hacer 5 cambios por lo menos.
> 
> La farsa de luisenrique no funciona y en cualquier momento los japos nos la lían y luego vendrán los nervios y las prisitas



en serio?


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> ¿Y para que lo lleva entonces? ¿de adorno? ¿como los gatos de escayola? o ha sido una IMPOSICION INCLUSIVA?



No está ni va a estar para 90', a lo mejor lo vemos ahora...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Pau torres me parece muy blandito, Busquets está acabadisimo y ahí lo tenéis, sempiterno, pero bueno, Luis Enrique se ha sacado el curso de entrenador en Las Rozas, algo sabrá...


----------



## JAGGER (1 Dic 2022)

Por lo que vengo viendo es un mundial muy ganable para Brasil


----------



## rascachapas (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La afición española
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278730
> 
> ...



Estás viendo el futuro


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

La propaganda del régimen en el descanso quitan las ganas de seguir viendo el fúmbol


----------



## Zarpa (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No está ni va a estar para 90', a lo mejor lo vemos ahora...



Yo con Jordania le vi bien, mejor que Nico.


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> lo de nico williams sera para darle descanso a ferran y ya
> 
> Porque yo aun no se exactamente lo que aporta. Ni combina, ni regatea, ni abre el campo, ni se desmarca ni nada.



Aporta negritud y multiculturalidad, cosas muy importantes para la sociedad degenerada de hoy.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Estoy viendo pvtas con hiyab con la bandera nvestra?


----------



## Granodepus (1 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La propaganda del régimen en el descanso quitan las ganas de seguir viendo el fúmbol



Ya ves


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

en la BBC nos están poniendo por las nubes, dicen que sus jugadores ( ingleses ) parecen "pedestrian" en comparación y que España está un nivel por encima 
¿?


----------



## artemis (1 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Sacando pecho con un presunto delantero que marca algún golito a unos mataos...
> 
> Cuando empiece el Mundial, lo veremos... De momento, naaaaadaaaaaaaa.....



Jajajajaja ya te he dicho que eres una mina para ganar dinero, solo hay que apostar a lo contrario que digas


----------



## VandeBel (1 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Los comentaristas de la uno aburren hasta a las ovejas. Y si el partida ya es de por sí soporífero pues te quedas dormido



Siempre queda Unai Simón para acabar con el aburrimiento.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pau torres me parece muy blandito, Busquets está acabadisimo y ahí lo tenéis, sempiterno, pero bueno, Luis Enrique se ha sacado el curso de entrenador en Las Rozas, algo sabrá...



A mi el que me da miedo es el negro Balde...
Tiene más peligro que Llorente de medio centro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Me está tocando los huevos el anuncio de getir. A su puta casa todos, gorrones de mierda


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Apenas ha habido faltas en el Alemania vs Costa Rica muy poquísimas me hizo recordar al Madrid vs Celtics que apenas hubo faltas yo diría que entre 4 o 5 por ahí más o menos en todo el partido.
> Aparte se ve que pitando una mujer los tipos todos se cortan en protestar como aguantado si fuera hombre protestaban más y eso como dije que no es un partido de faltas.
> Pero cuándo hay que correr se nota que la tipa se queda muy atrás y gracias a que costa Rica no hace contraataques porque sino la funden jajajajaja!
> Pozdrawiam.



Igual hay tema de tarjetas, como pasaba ayer con Polonia

Si Japón empata y ellos continuan cero-cero empatan a todo con Japón y se decide por las tarjetas


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me está tocando los huevos el anuncio de getir. A su puta casa todos, gorrones de mierda



Eso es la globalización, unos de fiesta en su casa y los esclavos trayendoles disfraces y droga para que siga la fiesta.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> Ya ves



Por eso tengo puesto el rtve play


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La afición española
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278730
> 
> ...



"nuevos" españoles


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Interesante comentario de un tertuliano en la TV Suiza sobre Morata

Muy críticado en su país, pero es un gran jugador. Lo que le.pasa es que es el *ANTI DIVO* y eso en el fútbol moderno se paga.


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Interesante comentario de un tertuliano en la TV Suiza sobre Morata
> 
> Muy críticado en su país, pero es un gran jugador. Lo que le.pasa es que es el *ANTI DIVO* y eso en el fútbol moderno se paga.



Morata Anti Divo? Jajajajajajajja, dile al Suizo que deje el chocolate y venga


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Interesante comentario de un tertuliano en la TV Suiza sobre Morata
> 
> Muy críticado en su país, pero es un gran jugador. Lo que le.pasa es que es el *ANTI DIVO* y eso en el fútbol moderno se paga.



   a Morata lo que le pasa es que es un anti fubol


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Bueno, pues empieza la segunda parte


A ver si Unai no la caga


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Por lo que vengo viendo es un mundial muy ganable para Brasil



Es un mundial "blando", como lo fue la euro. Es el nuevo fútbol


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Buenos, Luisita debe ir pensando en hacer 5 cambios.

El jubilao de Busquets nos la va a liar. Pedrín está ausente y el Gaviota como pollo sin cabeza.

El luego hay dos que no sé de dónde los han sacao que están ahí por decreto o algo.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajaja ya te he dicho que eres una mina para ganar dinero, solo hay que apostar a lo contrario que digas



Lo que tienes que preguntarte si tienes algo de materia gris en ese melón... ( cosa que dudo ), es porqué Morralla mete goles con el culerdo de LE y en el Atleti hace el gilipollas... Esa es la reflexión que tienes que hacer y no hacer el tonto por el hilo, nen...


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Morata Anti Divo? Jajajajajajajja, dile al Suizo que deje el chocolate y venga



Pues mucho se critica a Morata, pero resuelve, mete goles.

Eso si, a su manera


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> en la BBC nos están poniendo por las nubes, dicen que sus jugadores ( ingleses ) parecen "pedestrian" en comparación y que España está un nivel por encima
> ¿?



Siempre están borrachos los ingleses.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*La monarquía que merecemos*


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Pues mucho se critica a Morata, pero resuelve, mete goles.
> 
> Eso si, a su manera



Salinas también metia alguno y luego era...


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Arranca el partido de Costa Rica.


----------



## TNTcl (1 Dic 2022)

Estos quieren hacer un banzai.

Se van a llevar la del pulpo paul.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

y mete a Caraojal

jajaja


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Interesante comentario de un tertuliano en la TV Suiza sobre Morata
> 
> Muy críticado en su país, pero es un gran jugador. Lo que le.pasa es que es el *ANTI DIVO* y eso en el fútbol moderno se paga.



GILIPOLLECES, criticado porque es muy malo y no marca en el Atleti, se pasa todo el partido metiéndose en orsa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me está tocando los huevos el anuncio de getir. A su puta casa todos, gorrones de mierda



Y encima la canción dice..."como voy a remontar"... ME LA SUDA, que pongan la pasta y que se vayan a su puta casa.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

El entrenador de japón con traje y el de españa con un polo y los brazos llenos de tatuajes. La decadencia de Occidente


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Interesante comentario de un tertuliano en la TV Suiza sobre Morata
> 
> Muy críticado en su país, pero es un gran jugador. Lo que le.pasa es que es el *ANTI DIVO* y eso en el fútbol moderno se paga.




La hermana sí que es una diva


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El entrenador de japón con traje y el de españa con un polo y los brazos llenos de tatuajes. La decadencia de Occidente
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278741



Totalmente


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Gol de Japón bieeen


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Dic 2022)

gracias Carvahal


----------



## TNTcl (1 Dic 2022)

Bien Simón, bien.


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> La hermana sí que es una diva



Muy guapa


----------



## Gárgolo (1 Dic 2022)

Gol de Apón, vaya manos de mierda del puto Unai.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

GULAS


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Dic 2022)

Unai hijo de puta


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

gol de Japón. Se veía venir. MUY BLANDOS.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que no se pone nervioso UNAI


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Nos la van a liar, Luisa!


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Ya la tenemos liada por el gilipoias de Unai


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Jajaja ojo que aún tenemos risas y la roja comunista se queda fuera.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Dic 2022)

joder, por ir haciendo el gilipollas


----------



## deadbysunrise (1 Dic 2022)

El tiro del tigre. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Dic 2022)

*PUTO NEGRO DE MIERDA, DOS GOLES YA NOS HA COSTADO!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

oño gol de japon


----------



## Granodepus (1 Dic 2022)

pues hala, se veía venir


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Puto Unai


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Dic 2022)

LO DIJE, QUE ESE TÍO ES MUY MALO!


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Hostias que Alemania esta fuera ahora mismo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Joder la puta jugadita del subnormal.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Dic 2022)

Gol nipón....

Normal.... Haciendo el gilipollas sacando el balón, pues pasan estas cosas...

LE, haz las maletas ya antes de hacer más el ridi por el Mundo...


----------



## Galifrey (1 Dic 2022)

Gol de Mark Lenders, semi tiro del tigre creo

Manda cojones el tiki taka suicida en tu propia área pequeña


----------



## sopelmar (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Interesante comentario de un tertuliano en la TV Suiza sobre Morata
> 
> Muy críticado en su país, pero es un gran jugador. Lo que le.pasa es que es el *ANTI DIVO* y eso en el fútbol moderno se paga.



El día de Alemania cuando iva a saltar al campo lo primero que hizo tocarse el flequillo engominado haber si estaba en su sitio, menos mal que lo arreglo después con el gol


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

bueno, ya lo hemos conseguido, 1-1


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Dic 2022)

Ha entrado Oliver Atom...


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Pues Unai ya está cenao


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Es lo que tiene la presioncita de los cojones y marear el balon ahi al ladito


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Se la ha comido enterita.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## artemis (1 Dic 2022)

He dicho que el Balde ese no sirve


----------



## rascachapas (1 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique me ha leído en el descanso


----------



## Hermericus (1 Dic 2022)

Lusi Enrique se quejaba de DeGea y pone al petardo de Unai


----------



## FeiJiao (1 Dic 2022)

Fue autogol de Unai


----------



## Albion (1 Dic 2022)

Qué vuelva de Gea. Bueno, no.... Si se trae a Edurne me lo pienso.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Dic 2022)

España no tiene portero.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Vaya cantada de Unai mamon


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Dic 2022)

JAJAJJAJJAJAJJA

uyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Jajajajjajaja


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

El portero vasco cagándola es un clásico.


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Gol de Japón jojojo


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

a tomar por culp


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Ostias por poco.


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Menos mal que no se pone nervioso UNAI



Por esto queriamos que atacade España, para evitar esto.


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Vaya desastre España!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Dic 2022)

Jajajajajajajjaajjjajajajajajajaja....

LE va a tener suerte y van a anular el gol....


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Dic 2022)

joder, LE mete cambios que nos comen


----------



## 4motion (1 Dic 2022)

Os lo dije.

Viene SEPUKU.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

No nos preocupemos, que nada cambie el tikitaka por Dios


----------



## Th89 (1 Dic 2022)

Jajajaja jajajajaja

Que ridículo


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Jajaja segundo de los japos

anulao baia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Buenoooooo, nos libramos por los pelos. ¿A qué coño jugamos?


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

hostiassssssssssssss


----------



## Granodepus (1 Dic 2022)

la madre que me parió....


----------



## Stalkeador (1 Dic 2022)

Madre mía, como nos la lían


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Ay madre que costa rica empata...


----------



## Octubrista (1 Dic 2022)

Lo peor es que nos merecíamos encajar...


----------



## krako (1 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Buenoooooo, nos libramos por los pelos. ¿A qué coño jugamos?



Pero aquí todos quieren el lado duro del cuadro, sí.


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Eso lo tienen que anular joder


----------



## Hermericus (1 Dic 2022)

Pues yo creo que no salio. Tiene que salir toda la esfera


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Pero luego el malo es Polonia que debe de quedarse fuera! Y porque Costa Rica es lo que es que si no íbamos a ver 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2022)

Madre mia que ridiculo


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Se viene el tocomocho


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Puto var.


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Siempre queda Unai Simón para acabar con el aburrimiento.



Ahí está.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

El segundo de Japón


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

En la COPE con la manía de que nos quitamos a Brasil. Que así no ganamos a nadie joder


----------



## LMLights (1 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> A ver si Unai no la caga



UNAI tiene un gen recesivo "Cardeñosa". Es lo que hay. ESTÁ ESCRITO. Se lo detectaron nada más nacer.
No puedes ir contra tus propios genes.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Dic 2022)

Puta suerte hemos tenido , chaval


----------



## Stalkeador (1 Dic 2022)

Dando gracias España-Marruecos y nos eliminan los moracos


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

Vaya dos cagadas


----------



## Chichimango (1 Dic 2022)

Ha salido claramente, no?


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> bueno, ya lo hemos conseguido, 1-1



Seguimos primeros de grupo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

De Gea, calienta que sales!


----------



## Th89 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Ostiasss


----------



## Hermericus (1 Dic 2022)

Gol


----------



## El Lonchafinista (1 Dic 2022)

A disfrutar


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2022)

Madre de dios


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Espero que mañana haya wifi en el avión de Iberia de vuelta pa Madrid , para que LE pueda hacer un Twitch en directo jajaja


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

A remar, luisa!


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Jajaja GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLL de japón jajajaj


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Dic 2022)

A tomar por culo...


----------



## 4motion (1 Dic 2022)

Ahí lo tienes.

SEPUKU 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Gol de Japón


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Dic 2022)

ALLÁ VAN CON EL BALÓN EN LOS PIES


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Madre mía qué timo si eso estaba fuera.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Dic 2022)

Gol..... JAjjajajajajajajajaja...


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Dic 2022)

cooooooooooooooooomoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ¿nos estan tangando? Estanos haciendo la de Alemania


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

España segunda grupo


----------



## Granodepus (1 Dic 2022)

Gol??????????


----------



## il banditto (1 Dic 2022)

Unai Simón es el portero más paco que hemos llevado a un mundial en décadas, imposible ganar nada con un portero que prácticamente cada partido se traga un balón fácil de parar, saca el balón comprometiendo al compañero... Inspira 0 confianza


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Haciendo el ridículo hoy!
O es que interesa el segundo puesto? Hmmmm!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Cuanto han tardado?, Me he leido dos páginas desde su segundo gol hasta ahora


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Dic 2022)

VRVTAL


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Como gane costa rica...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2022)

Su fruta madre!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Gol de Japón. Señores, a ver si nos quedamos fuera. Jugamos como princesitas, y cuando nos presionan bien, nos caemos.


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

se la están liando a los alemanes


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Seguimos primeros de grupo



Ya no


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Vaya desastre España!
> Pozdrawiam.



Estás tú para hablar de desastres con la mierda de equipo que tienes jajaja


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

ñiñiñi
Gaviota indiscutipla


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Dic 2022)

Los marroquíes quemaran nuestras ciudades?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

pero qué dice ? si ha salido


----------



## artemis (1 Dic 2022)

Los dos negros deben ir fuera ya


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Como gane costa rica...



Pues los alemanes igual se calientan y se dejan ganar.


----------



## Gárgolo (1 Dic 2022)

Los rojos perdiendo, como siempre. 2-1


----------



## 4motion (1 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> se la están liando a los alemanes



Lo dudabas? , llenos de negros, sin petróleo y fuera.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

En juego los fondos Next para Antonio y Begoño.


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Hostias que Alemania esta fuera ahora mismo



Jajajajaja! No te extrañe que este dentro del guión! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Dic 2022)

Si no empezamos a jugar y resolvemos esto me cago en la puta seleccion.


----------



## rascachapas (1 Dic 2022)

Ahora Alemania tiene que marcarle 7 a Costa Rica


----------



## chomin (1 Dic 2022)

Pita ya el final arbitro


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> pero qué dice ? si ha salido



A mi me ha parecido claramente fuera...

Estamos en la calle ahora?


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Todo el puto progrerío rojerío y mierderío español alucinando con que vayamos perdiendo cuando se creían la reostia de buenos y de modernos y de tikitakeros y de catalanes y multiculturales 

HIJOS DE PUTA ROJOS Y CATALANES DE MIERDA


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Pero España, jugad al tikitaka que es vuestra filosofía por favor, queremos más toques en horizontal y al portero.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Dic 2022)

Carvahal ha subido el nibel del equipo claramente, ahora saca a Ausencio y rematamos


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mi me ha parecido claramente fuera...
> 
> Estamos en la calle ahora?



Si jajaja


----------



## Hermericus (1 Dic 2022)

Pues nos eliminara Marruecos.

Esta claro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2022)

Todo el mundo sabe que para meter Gol a España solo hay que presionar a los defensas y al portero....


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

No se podía de saber


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Dic 2022)

La pelota estaba completamente fuera.

Vaya estafa.


----------



## Octubrista (1 Dic 2022)

Como marque Costa Rica 2.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

¿A qué hostias espera a sacar a Avsencio?


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

Estamos a 6 goles de Alemania de irnos a tomar por el culo


----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)

Voy preparando los hastag para el final del partido

#LEdimisión
#ConLucasNachoyCeballosnoperdemos
#Michelselección


----------



## pippinodicapri (1 Dic 2022)

Ganaremos la posesión.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mi me ha parecido claramente fuera...
> 
> Estamos en la calle ahora?



no, fuera Alemania, les llevamos 6 en diferencia de goles creo


----------



## FeiJiao (1 Dic 2022)

Pero el balon salio por completo. Estan apuñalando a España


----------



## Quarrel (1 Dic 2022)

que raro, arreglando apuestas a base del var


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

No se podía de sabee


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Si jajaja



No, con 4 nos clasificamos a menos que Costa Rica gane a Alemania.


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Pues ha salido claramente

No entiendo que den ese gol


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

No pasa nada 

Alemania necesita 7 goles
Y dos goles de las galletas nos dejan fuera


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Unai Simón es el portero más paco que hemos llevado a un mundial en décadas, imposible ganar nada con un portero que prácticamente cada partido se traga un balón fácil de parar, saca el balón comprometiendo al compañero... Inspira 0 confianza



Creo que te olvidas al chivo De Gea


----------



## Descuernacabras (1 Dic 2022)

Qué bueno es Balde. Qué veteranía, saber estar, oficio...  

Yo creo que el hijo de Amunike debería seleccionar un par de juveniles o alevines más para próximos Mundiales o Eurocopas. Eso sí, todos de la cantera del farça, que si no no sirven.


----------



## Raul83 (1 Dic 2022)

Yo quiero que gane Japón.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Los marroquíes quemaran nuestras ciudades?



Eso deseo y que haya muertos tambien


----------



## Octubrista (1 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Estamos a 6 goles de Alemania de irnos a tomar por el culo



A 2 goles de que Costa Rica nos envíe a casa.


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Diiremos lo que querais, pero a frikis y simpáticos en la grada, Los Japos son la hostia


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Dic 2022)

Aquí hay mano negra, en el var hay arbitros yanquis y holandeses....


----------



## Hermericus (1 Dic 2022)

El yernisimo.


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Estaría guapo que Alemania metiera 4 más


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Lo que le hicieron a Argelia en el 82 en España pactando el empate ante Austria para dejar a los argelinos fuera y todo el molinón que se besen , que se besen jajajajaja! Bueno, todavía queda partido!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Pero el balon salio por completo. Estan apuñalando a España



Pues como con Korea en 2002...


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Esto ha sido grotesco. La fuerza mental de este equipo está bajo mínimos. Las gilipolleces del entrenador de que el portero juegue con los defensas han propiciando el primer gol.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

No entiendo nada, quién ha decidido que es gol, pero si no ha ido a verlo, estas moderneces no las entiendo, hijos de puta todos


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Ausencio y Ferrán 

jajajaja

y quita a Morata

ta chalao


----------



## ravenare (1 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Si jajaja



No.


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Coño un patadon

Haced un gif el que sepa


----------



## Bartleby (1 Dic 2022)

Cómo llegue todo el grupo así al minuto noventa. Alemania se deja ganar por Costa Rica, y me parecería lo más normal


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Bueno chavales, contra Brasil como jugamos, con Morata arriba o lo reservamos para la final?


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

*LUIS ENRIQUE ROJO MALO HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA *
*
PALETO ASTURIANO COMEPOLLAS DE LOS SEPARATISTAS
*
*FEO CARAPALURDO ME CAGO EN TODOS TUS PUTOS MUERTOS

(en tu hija no pero en los demás sí) *


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Nos hemos relajado, pero el balón ha salido...


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Dic 2022)

Joder como Remonte Costa Rica o Alemania se ponga las pilas, estamos fuera.

Siempre hay algun partido que tienes que sacarlo como sea, esperemos que sea este y que lo pasemos


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Ya ha quitado el hijoperra al negro de cuota que no hacía nada más que ser enfocado por la cámara.


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La pelota estaba completamente fuera.
> 
> Vaya estafa.



Va a tener razón el forero del tarot...

Gol de costa rica


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Por culpa de los alemanes y de ese partido ante Austria para dejar fuera a Argelia unificaron los horarios para evitar esas triquiñuelas.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

Esto se empata...ya vereis


----------



## el ruinas II (1 Dic 2022)

estamos a un gol de costa rica de quedar eliminados


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Pues con este resultado... nos tocaría jugar contra Marruecos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

GGGGGGGOLLLLLLLL DE TOSTA RICA


----------



## Descuernacabras (1 Dic 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Unai Simón es el portero más paco que hemos llevado a un mundial en décadas, imposible ganar nada con un portero que prácticamente cada partido se traga un balón fácil de parar, saca el balón comprometiendo al compañero... Inspira 0 confianza



De Gea era aún peor. Nos queda ese consuelo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Y Gaviota indiscutipla y Pedrín indiscutipla

verás como nos metan otro que risas

ya pueden remar y remar


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La pelota estaba completamente fuera.
> 
> Vaya estafa.



Depende, la barriga de la pelota igual no está entera fuera


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Joder ya estamos con lo de tocar para atrás.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Hay un problema que SIEMPRE ha tenido la selección española, y es la alergia a correr y el esfuerzo físico.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

A 1 gol Tosta Rica de dejarnos fuera


----------



## Octubrista (1 Dic 2022)

GOOOLLL de Costa Rica.

Pues yo veo más enemigos en el banquillo de España que en el VAR.

Con Japón se hace lo mismo que con Alemania, marcar y esperar, y eso se paga.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Horrible segunda parte, estos se han creido que eran la mítica Brasil de Pelé del 70, que podían jugar andando


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Dic 2022)

BROOTAL


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

GOL DE COSTA RICA SE LO HAN DEJADO AJSDISFBS


----------



## artemis (1 Dic 2022)

Pensar que mandó a Gaya a casa para traer al inútil de Balde


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Estamos a 6 goles de Alemania de irnos a tomar por el culo



A 1 de Costa Rica

El forero que tiro las cartas del.tarot comentó que algo así pasaría...


----------



## JAGGER (1 Dic 2022)

España está para empatar, pero no mucho más. Están golpeados.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2022)

Prefiero que pase España,que le vamos a hacer,aunque el hijo de Amunike me parece un subnormal...corazón dividido


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Ha marcado Tosta Rica


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

La calculadora echa humo

Si ya estaba todo pactado

No sé que película se están montando los comentaristas de rtve


----------



## rascachapas (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania colapsa


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Estaría guapo que Alemania metiera 4 más



Que va a perder


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Nadie podía de sabeeee


----------



## Lake (1 Dic 2022)

A más de uno le habrán soplado el sueldo con estos sorpresivos resultados. Y es que estamos a día 1 , no se olvide.


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Dic 2022)

Pura Sangre dijo:


> pues ahora mismo el resultado nos beneficia, prefiero jugar contra Marruecos que contra Croacia



Quieres ver moros quemando España y celebrando la victoria?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

saca a Llorente, Luis Tontique


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Empata Tosta Rica jajajaja ojalá pasen los ticos y los frikis japos

España está fuera en este momento


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Empata costa rica, se viene la verganza Alemana xD


----------



## Hermericus (1 Dic 2022)

A un gol de Costa Rica de eliminarnos


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Stalkeador (1 Dic 2022)

empata costa rica !!!!!!!!!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Dic 2022)

Estoy flipando con esta jornada. Pero flipando. Que nos vamos pa casa, señores.


----------



## NORDWAND (1 Dic 2022)

Pasote...


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

a remar, gaviotas


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Ahora sí que la hemos liado, que estamos a un gol de las galletas de quedarnos fuera


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

PALO DE ALEMANIA.


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Joerrr la que ha fallado Alemania


----------



## Blackmoon (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Th89 (1 Dic 2022)

Jajajaja espérate que todavía nos vamos para casa


----------



## deadbysunrise (1 Dic 2022)

Jojojo como se está poniendo la cosa. Vamos Japón!!!! 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gárgolo (1 Dic 2022)

La roja y sus rojadas, empata tosta rica, al final nos vamos a la puta calle.


----------



## Silluzollope (1 Dic 2022)

Pura Sangre dijo:


> pues ahora mismo el resultado nos beneficia, prefiero jugar contra Marruecos que contra Croacia



Que te elimine Croacia no es tan malo, que te elimine Marruecos es una ofensa.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania última de grupo en este momento, van 1-1


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil ya lo dijo, se clasifican Japón y tosta rica.... Por favor citad el mensaje de antes de comenzar el mundial


----------



## bsnas (1 Dic 2022)

Me parece que se acabaron los streamings de LE como siga asi.


----------



## Jvsl36 (1 Dic 2022)

Vamos Costa Rica,que se va España y Alemania


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Estamos a 6 goles de Alemania de irnos a tomar por el culo



6 goles de Alemania dice, estamos a 1 de costa rica jaja


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Pensar que mandó a Gaya a casa para traer al inútil de Balde



El yerno le va a salvar el culo a LE... Ya verás.... Jajajajajja.... Te vas a cagar...


----------



## TNTcl (1 Dic 2022)

Por qué no saca a Borja Iglesias y a Canales ya?. No entiendo nada.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Estabamos con 4 goles de margen y ahora tenemos 1.


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Que te elimine Croacia no es tan malo, que te elimine Marruecos es una ofensa.



Marueco parese musho ma fuerte que Croacia amego


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Como gane costa ric fuera 

tiene que ganar Alemania!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Nadie podía de sabeeeeehhh

A remar, Gaviotas!

ya podéis arreglar esto como sea


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil ya lo dijo, se clasifican Japón y tosta rica.... Por favor citad el mensaje de antes de comenzar el mundial



En serio?, Pues camino vamos jajajajajaja


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Bueno, ahora Alemania está acosando a Costa Rica a saco.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Empata Tosta Rica jajajaja ojalá pasen los ticos y los frikis japos
> 
> España está fuera en este momento



error craso.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Dic 2022)

Ale, los hexpertos no queriais dejaros ganar y tener el camino facil hasta la Finalisima?


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Que te elimine Croacia no es tan malo, que te elimine Marruecos es una ofensa.



Yo ese partido no lo veo


----------



## rascachapas (1 Dic 2022)

Ahora Alemania se dejará ganar para joder a España


----------



## Descuernacabras (1 Dic 2022)

Independiente del resultado final, si es que llega a pasar de fase España,¿de verdad creéis que puede hacer algo en este mundial con semejante fragilidad mental?


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

Es lo que tiene jugar con Rodri de central,

que te aprietan en ataque y te la lían.


----------



## Chichimango (1 Dic 2022)

Siempre igual, jugamos un partidazo, nos venimos arriba, somos los mejores oe, oe, oe... Y luego viene el susto y la diarrea.


----------



## Silluzollope (1 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Marueco parese musho ma fuerte que Croacia amego



Pues por esto, puestos a volvernos en octavos, que al menos no nos sodomicen los amegos


----------



## cebollo (1 Dic 2022)

Pasando segundo de grupo como iría el trayecto: Marruecos, Portugal, Francia.???? Y Holanda????


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Migue111 (1 Dic 2022)

Tosta Rica, las galletas divertidas que nos van a dar jaja


----------



## JAGGER (1 Dic 2022)

Japón tirando belleza hacia adelante. Joder dónde iremos a parar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Nadie podía de sabeeeeehhh

A remar, Gaviotas!

ya podéis arreglar esto como sea


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (1 Dic 2022)

Es posible q estemos a un gol de estar fuera...en serio....pregunta q ya se laresupesta


----------



## 4motion (1 Dic 2022)

Con los negros de titulares estaba CRISTALINO 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gorroto (1 Dic 2022)

Ya me ha dicho mi sra esposa, calmate que te va a dar algo... Hoy acabo con la bodega de vino.


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Dic 2022)

A ver qué se le ocurre a Luis Enrique, dice el pobrecito comentarista


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

ESTAMOS EN LA BEEEEEEEEEEEEE jajajajajajaja catalanes hijos de la gran puta TODOS


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Dic 2022)

La decadencia europea en todo. Moros y panchis ganando a potencias europeas


Costa rica es un cagarro en medio de Centroamérica


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Nada perturba el juego español, 50.000 pases, perdida de balón, contra del equipo contrario y oportunidad de gol. Que nunca pierda su esencia España


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> A ver qué se le ocurre a Luis Enrique, dice el pobrecito comentarista



Joder es penoso el funcionario.


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Dic 2022)

Oh qué sorpresa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Japón se han dado cuenta que corriendo nos matan


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Ha empatado Costa Rica


----------



## Silluzollope (1 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Pasando segundo de grupo como iría el trayecto: Marruecos, Portugal, Francia.???? Y Holanda????



El trayecto sería Marruecos - Qatar - Madrid


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2022)

Ahora dependemos de Alemania.. no me jodas..


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2022)

Un gol de tosta rica y al Carrer no?


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Es posible q estemos a un gol de estar fuera...en serio....pregunta q ya se laresupesta



Si


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Dic 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Alemania que estuvo eliminada gran parte del partido contra España, va a caer en el lado fácil del cuadro, Marruecos, Portugal y Francia en semis, chollazo.
> 
> Yo si fuera ellos me dejaba perder con Japón para ir por ese lado. El otro es más duro, Croacia, Brasil y Argentina.



Espérate que no pillen la parte fácil del cuadro para volver a casa ...

Llego de trabajar y esta mierda???????????

Qué cojones es esto??????


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Estamos a 6 goles de Alemania de irnos a tomar por el culo




estamos a 1 gol de costa rica para irnos a tomar por culo


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> OHHHHHHH, o sea eliminados ahora mísmo
> EDITO: A un gol de la proeza. Si marca TOSTA RICA el móvil de LE se llena de Tassotis.



Que nooooooo...hostias


----------



## 4motion (1 Dic 2022)

Y ahora el tercer negro.

Ansu

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Dic 2022)

Ay que sale Ansu Fati España está de fiesta!!


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Encima los alemanes van a decir que nos hemos dejado perder por soborno japonés y no se creerán que somos así de malos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## il banditto (1 Dic 2022)

Como nos quedemos fuera es para fusilar a estos desgraciados en cuanto aterricen en barajas


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Un gol de tosta rica y al Carrer no?



Si


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

Sacaron a Morata cuando seguramente habrá que colgar balones en los últimos minutos?


----------



## Lukytrike (1 Dic 2022)

Lo del fuera + gol es más descarado que lo que nos hicieron con Corea. No sé cómo se puede permitir esto, con todo grabado.


----------



## Miss Andorra (1 Dic 2022)

En este mundial el futbol esta siendo de una calidad médiocre, dificil ver quien ganara...los kartofel? A los gabachos se los follo Tunez y eso que no es tradicionalmente una gran seleccion.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

La posesió era nueztra ñoñiñiñiñi


----------



## 4motion (1 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Un gol de tosta rica y al Carrer no?



Yesss

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Dic 2022)

Jajjajajajajajaj... Vaya careto que tiene LE.... SUBNORMAL ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ jajajajajaja...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Salen Fati y para compensar sale también el yerno


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Dic 2022)

Estoy ojiplatico, mecagoentoloquesen¡menea, nos han remontadon en 5 minutos, y seguimos perdiendo balones a lo tonto


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

si los alemanes creen que estamos perdiendo a posta, en los últimos cinco minutos se dejan meter varios goles


----------



## Raul83 (1 Dic 2022)

Me voy a descojonar como LE quede fuera. Mientras, la izmierda quitando el delito de sedición. Eso sí que es malo para España.
Aunque yo con que pase Japón me conformo, tampoco necesito que España sea eliminada.


----------



## Panko21 (1 Dic 2022)

Joder que saquen a Lorenzo brown


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

la posesió era nueztraaaaa
ñiñiñiñiñi


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Nada perturba el juego español, 50.000 pases, perdida de balón, contra del equipo contrario y oportunidad de gol. Que nunca pierda su esencia España



Son los jugadores que hemos traído, para jugar solo de 1 forma.


----------



## Blackest (1 Dic 2022)

Perdiendo ante Japón y a pico de irnos fuera en la fase de grupo, ánimo pacopais que ganamos el mundial


----------



## Hermericus (1 Dic 2022)

Japon tiene que ser pronto una potencia en futbol


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que va haber otro gol de Alemania si España no gana (que no lo va hacer)


----------



## Jvsl36 (1 Dic 2022)

Gol de Costa Rica


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Por qué no saca a Borja Iglesias y a Canales ya?. No entiendo nada.



y a Aspas???


----------



## Panko21 (1 Dic 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Lo del fuera + gol es más descarado que lo que nos hicieron con Corea. No sé cómo se puede permitir esto, con todo grabado.



Es q es increible


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Nos vamos a acordar de ellos


----------



## 4motion (1 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La decadencia europea en todo. Moros y panchis ganando a potencias europeas
> 
> 
> Costa rica es un cagarro en medio de Centroamérica



Pura vida amigo

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania se está ahora comiendo a Costa Rica.


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> En este mundial el futbol esta siendo de una calidad médiocre, dificil ver quien ganara...los kartofel? A los gabachos se los follo Tunez y eso que no es tradicionalmente una gran seleccion.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278755



Los kartofel están ahora mismo eliminados


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2022)

Autorolleo de españa


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Lo gracioso es que nos están ganando exactamente igual que todos los equipos que aprendieron a ganar al tiki taka en 2014 y desde entonces hasta el Barsa lo tuvo que abandonar pero el ANORMAL del paleto asturiano cara de hijoputa se ha tenido que empeñar en esta mierda


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

BBC : "nobody saw this coming"

estos idiotas se creían que éramos realmente buenos


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Otro palooooo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Unai Simon se puede quedar en Qatar.


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

Y después del 7-0 todos pensando que íbamos a ganar el mundial


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Remad, Gaviotas!

que nos estáis jodiendo ermondial!


----------



## NORDWAND (1 Dic 2022)

Balde está acojonao


----------



## 4motion (1 Dic 2022)

Los comentarios de TVE son una broma 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Alemania se está ahora comiendo a Costa Rica.




dónde lo ves?

de todas formas aunque gane España palma, no?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Son los jugadores que hemos traído, para jugar solo de 1 forma.



Se les ha enseñado una forma de jugar donde no hay esfuerzo físico alguno, se dedican a dar pases y no corren nada, por eso pasan dos cosas, no hay ocasiones de gol porque no hay desmarques y dos, que las contras del equipo contrario siempre pillan a España poco acostumbrada a correr.


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Los comentarios de TVE son una broma
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Casillas e iniesta


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2022)

Otro de Alemania al palo


----------



## Chichimango (1 Dic 2022)

Entra Enchufati


----------



## Ancient Warrior (1 Dic 2022)

Debuta el negro Ansu


----------



## fachacine (1 Dic 2022)

Venga a la mierda Gavi, tanta bola que le dan a este niñato, anda ya


----------



## Lemavos (1 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOL DE COSTA RICA


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Se va su majestad para que salga Fati

Y no estaba calentando el yerno también?


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

cambios desesperaditos de Luisa

porque no se podiah de sabeeeeeeh


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Jordi Calva al prao creo


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> dónde lo ves?
> 
> de todas formas aunque gane España palma, no?











Costa Rica Allemagne en streaming direct - Streamonsport


Costa Rica Allemagne streaming, Costa Rica - Allemagne en direct. Match Costa Rica vs Allemagne Live Coupe du Monde. regarder Costa Rica Allemagne en streaming. Sur quelle chaine et à quelle heure suivre le match



www.streamonsport.click


----------



## Miss Andorra (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Los kartofel están ahora mismo eliminados



Ah, corrijo. No lo Sabia ni me lo esperaba. Joder, los europedos estan jugando como el culo. Por que sera?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Yo creo que va haber otro gol de Alemania si España no gana (que no lo va hacer)



Alemania ya ha visto que España no va a ganar y se van a dejar ganar


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Dic 2022)

Esto ya es una puta broma joder.

Menuda distopía coño


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Descuernacabras (1 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Un gol de tosta rica y al Carrer no?



Así es. Los del 7-0 al carrer. Gracias al hijo de Amunike.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Luego dicen que el fútbol no da EMOCIONES.


----------



## Lake (1 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La pelota estaba completamente fuera.
> 
> Vaya estafa.



Muy extraño , el partido de Marruecos Canadá también tuvo una jugada en la que en un primer momento pareció a todo el mundo ( a mí también ) que el balón había traspasado la línea , pero el BAR tras largas deliberaciones decidió anular el gol ... después nos mostraron unas imágenes más o menos convincentes , pero en un primer momento pareció gol de Canadá sin duda .


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Gol de Costa Rica



Joderrrrrrr que pesao que eres joio


----------



## Hermericus (1 Dic 2022)

Goleamos a Costa Rica y ya se creía que el mundial estaba ganado


----------



## Octubrista (1 Dic 2022)

No entendí que Alba no descansara con la goleada a Costa Rica en la 2ª parte. 

Ni que lo sacara del campo contra Alemania instantes antes del gol alemán, que fue por esa banda.

Y ahora, Luis Enrique acojonado lo mete en el campo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Dic 2022)

Mierda de cambios.

LE DIMISION!!


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Costa Rica FALTA PELIGROSA


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Dic 2022)

nO entiendo los cambios Morata????
Azplilicueta?????


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajjajajajajajaj... Vaya careto que tiene LE.... SUBNORMAL ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ jajajajajaja...



Hoy saldrá en rueda de prensa como sale siempre que pierde, a la defensiva y contestando mal, pero por supuesto, asumiendo las culpas...


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Estamos fuera


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues los alemanes igual se calientan y se dejan ganar.



Justo eso estaba pensando, ellos lo tienen fácil para dejarse ganar, un par de cantadas y dos golitos. Y a tomar por culo.

No se puede perder así contra los putos japos estos ...


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2022)

Nos puede dejar fuera un equipo al que le metimos 7 goles hace una semana...hay algo profundamente perverso aquí


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Dic 2022)

Estoy pensando ponerme el patido onlinle de -alemania pero es que me voy a poner de los nervios, joder ¿no se han visto el partido de Japón con Alemania? nos han hecho lo mismo


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Golll
Pozdrawiam


----------



## el ruinas II (1 Dic 2022)

estamos eliminados


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Dic 2022)

Estamos fuera


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


>




Aman mucho un país de mierda que los ha dejado muertos de hambre y regido por una marica que pasa casi todo el año fuera


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

GGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOL DE TOSTA RICA


ESTAMOS EN LA PUTA CALLE


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Costa Rica
Pozdrawiam


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Remad, cabrones!

que nos habéis jodido ermondial!


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Se han dejado marcar los alemanes


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

Joder vaya puta mierda


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Menudo paquete el enchufati


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2022)

Gol de Costa Rica?


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Quantrell (1 Dic 2022)

Estamos fuera.


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Joooder Japón


----------



## Casanova II (1 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que nos están ganando exactamente igual que todos los equipos que aprendieron a ganar al tiki taka en 2014 y desde entonces hasta el Barsa lo tuvo que abandonar pero el ANORMAL del paleto asturiano cara de hijoputa se ha tenido que empeñar en esta mierda



Es realmente repugnante este estilo de juego falsamente vendido por los medios como bonito. Un juego defensivo rocoso con contraataques directos es mucho más digno y bonito de ver que a dos payasos pasarse la bola de un lado a otro y luego al portero. Espero un Bordalás como sustituto de Luis Enrique. A tomar por culo.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Costa Rica Allemagne en streaming direct - Streamonsport
> 
> 
> Costa Rica Allemagne streaming, Costa Rica - Allemagne en direct. Match Costa Rica vs Allemagne Live Coupe du Monde. regarder Costa Rica Allemagne en streaming. Sur quelle chaine et à quelle heure suivre le match
> ...


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Increíble


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Dic 2022)

El Rayo Carvahal


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Nueva ocasión de gol nipón, tras 50 toques españoles.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> los 4 que ves ahi son blancos
> pero millones en argentina son medio morenos y una parte mezcla con indigena
> eso no quita para que si : en argentina es donde mas blancos hay de toda lationamerica



Igual que en Burbuja es donde más fachas hay de todo Hezpañistán.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Se les ha enseñado una forma de jugar donde no hay esfuerzo físico alguno, se dedican a dar pases y no corren nada, por eso pasan dos cosas, no hay ocasiones de gol porque no hay desmarques y dos, que las contras del equipo contrario siempre pillan a España poco acostumbrada a correr.



Si te fijas, solo corrieron en la 1a parte contra Costa Rica.

A partir de entonces se convencieron de que son tan buenos que haciendo ronditos ya llegaran los goles.


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Ayy mi cabeza!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

El forero del tarot lo ha clavado


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2022)

España eliminada. Me espero al twich de LE


----------



## Th89 (1 Dic 2022)

JAJAJJAJAJA


----------



## 4motion (1 Dic 2022)

Como mola el SEPUKU eh?

Que banda, que banda 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Jajajajjaaja ha marcado costa rica


----------



## brickworld (1 Dic 2022)

*LUCHO TRUCHO!!!!!*


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Los alemanes nos la están devolviendo.


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Costa Rica 2
Alemaña 1

JAJAJAJAJ estamos fuerisima


----------



## Octubrista (1 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> GGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOL DE TOSTA RICA
> 
> 
> ESTAMOS EN LA PUTA CALLE



Pero tenemos un nuevo streamer de fama mundial, Luis Enrique.


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Hostiaaaaaaas Tosta Ricaaaa


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Estamos fuera!


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## 4motion (1 Dic 2022)

España FUERA 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkeador (1 Dic 2022)

Otro de Costa Rica :O


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Se les ha enseñado una forma de jugar donde no hay esfuerzo físico alguno, se dedican a dar pases y no corren nada, por eso pasan dos cosas, no hay ocasiones de gol porque no hay desmarques y dos, que las contras del equipo contrario siempre pillan a España poco acostumbrada a correr.



Sasto. Se les ha metido en la cabeza que se defiende mejor teniendo la pelota y no saben defender de verdad.


----------



## JUANCHI (1 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> España eliminada. Me espero al twich de LE



Al final nos echan en fase de grupos, ya lo verás


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Dic 2022)

Estamos fuera del Mundial !!!!


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Te cagas


----------



## El Lonchafinista (1 Dic 2022)

Jajajajajajajajajajaua

Mañana día duro en las oficinas hezpañolas


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Alemania ya ha visto que España no va a ganar y se van a dejar ganar



Que se joda Luis Enrique


----------



## Descuernacabras (1 Dic 2022)

Jojojojo marcó Tosta Rica


----------



## Blackest (1 Dic 2022)

Costa Rica está ganando, Pacolandia fuera del mundial jajajaja


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Dic 2022)

BROOOOOOTALERRIMO


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (1 Dic 2022)

Gol de los panchos!


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2022)

A Luis Enrique se la pela,aunque nos echaran saldrá a la rueda de prensa con la chulería habitual,como si lo viese...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Europa el culo del mundo. Eso nos pasa por ir de ONGs del mundo.


----------



## Panko21 (1 Dic 2022)

A la puta calle... Echo de menos al que estuvo en medio de Luis Enrique


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## 4motion (1 Dic 2022)

Que descojono, que descojono.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silluzollope (1 Dic 2022)

Y el mongolo del Rivero diciendo que ni el empate nos vale


----------



## Stalkeador (1 Dic 2022)

JODIDOS NO.... LO SIGUIENTE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Autorolleo de españa



Siempre nos quedará marruecos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

si nos llegan a meter el 3-1 en este contrataque nos vamos a casa


----------



## NORDWAND (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania nos va a rescatar


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

Si España no es capaz de marcar es que no merece ni seguir,

sería lo mejor.


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Dic 2022)

Lo importante es vender la puta imagen multicultural me cago en su Puta Estampa


----------



## brickworld (1 Dic 2022)

A LA CALLE OEOEOEOEOEOEOE CON ESTA BANDAAAAAAA

INUTILES JODER!!!


----------



## Miss Andorra (1 Dic 2022)

el Mundial que mostro el fin de Europa como potencia futbolistica y aceleracion del plan kalergi para dotar el continente con una futura remesa de moronegros en las selecciones para volver a ganar prestigio.


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> menudo tordo de furgol
> 
> 0-0
> 
> a las 8 a ver si hay lol, en plan gol de japon, y de cR



Xdddddddddddddddddd

Españordos mamando big


----------



## il banditto (1 Dic 2022)

Madre mia tosta rica mete el segundo     qué noche más demigrante


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Dic 2022)

estamos fuera chavales jajajajaj otro stream hijo de Amunike!!!


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Así se juega, haciendo contraataques rápidos. Bien por Japón y no tanto sobar el balón culerdamente.


----------



## Raul83 (1 Dic 2022)

jajajajjajajajajja
La Floja está sufriendo la Furia Japonesa jajajja


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

remad, cabronazos!

Nos habéis jodido ermondial


How dare you!


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

gol de alemania


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Ojo que Tosta Rica puede ser líder.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Mejor, así hay más tiempo para que convencer a LE para que entrene al Barça


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Quién juega con fuego se quema! Que gran verdad!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Krattenfeld (1 Dic 2022)

Qué hace Carvajal en la selección?


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania dejándose ganar y Costa Rica nos echa del mundial después de recibir un 7-0 nuestro


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Dic 2022)

Mierda.... Empatan los merkelianos....


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> estamos fuera chavales jajajajaj otro stream hijo de Amunike!!!



No jodas. ¿Sí?


----------



## el ruinas II (1 Dic 2022)

menos mal que marca alemania


----------



## JUANCHI (1 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> gol de alemania



si esto lo hace javier clemente... twitch enrique es una MEDIOCRIDAD


----------



## ¿Qué? (1 Dic 2022)

volvemos a estar dentro


----------



## rascachapas (1 Dic 2022)

Ahora marca España y Costa Rica primera, España segunda


----------



## 4motion (1 Dic 2022)

Que dice el streamer? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Los de la Cope a hacer publicidad para forrarse más.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Dic 2022)

*NOS VA A ECHAR JAPÓN CON PARTIDAZO DE COSTA RICA.*

*@ATARAXIO LLÉVAME PRONTO!*


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

GOL DE LOS NAZIS


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Dic 2022)

Contra quien nos toca al final en cuartos?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Que alguien les diga que esto va de tirar a portería.


----------



## deadbysunrise (1 Dic 2022)

Mete a Borja iglesias que va muy bien al remate...oh wait!!
Selección de amiguitos de LE en vez de una selección de los mejores y que en mejor estado están. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TALEBIANO (1 Dic 2022)

Joder Pedri, qué lento y flojo, coño.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

remad, cabronazos!

Nos habéis jodido ermondial


How dare you!


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

El hijoperra de la televisión inglesa se está descojonando. Me paso a TVE.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Dic 2022)

Mañana desayuno unas Tostarica ,me apetesen


----------



## Panko21 (1 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sasto. Se les ha metido en la cabeza que se defiende mejor teniendo la pelota y no saben defender de verdad.



Toda la razón. Soy yo el árbitro está en el puto medio?


----------



## JAGGER (1 Dic 2022)

Y ustedes me decían que el fútbol europeo es superior. Jajaja son unos perros.


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Ahora vienen las prisas! 
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Dankese


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Dic 2022)

Ohhhh gol de Alemania


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania haciendonos un favorazo


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Marca Alemania


----------



## el ruinas II (1 Dic 2022)

Krattenfeld dijo:


> Qué hace Carvajal en la selección?



lo mismo que en el madrid, una mierda


----------



## 4motion (1 Dic 2022)

Jajajajaja que descojono 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Dic 2022)

ufffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff que putos nervios


----------



## Descuernacabras (1 Dic 2022)

Marcó Alemania.    

Esto es de locos.


----------



## Th89 (1 Dic 2022)

Jajaja si pasamos será por los alemanes, no por nosotros.

Patético


----------



## NORDWAND (1 Dic 2022)

Musiala nos salva!


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

A MI ME DA


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Veo más 3-1 que 2-2


----------



## Miss Andorra (1 Dic 2022)

Vivan los sudacas, estoy con ellos. Que decian ya? Que el futbol es un juego donde juegan 11 contra 11 y acaba perdiendo Alemania


----------



## Lemavos (1 Dic 2022)

HIJOSDEPVTA 
ME VA A DAR UN

INFARTITO DE MIOCARDIO


----------



## Raul83 (1 Dic 2022)

Casi mejor el empate, así Japón pasa si empata


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

Joder, ahora es cuando haría falta ahí Morata, no entiendo el cambio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Contra quien nos toca al final en cuartos?



Que quieren irse pronto a casa y así pueden comprar los regalos para navidad


----------



## Gárgolo (1 Dic 2022)

Vaya montón de mierda "la roja", al final dependiendo de Alimaña. 2-2 empatan los boches


----------



## Lukytrike (1 Dic 2022)

España sufre de indecisión crónica en el área contraria. No tiene cura ni aunque renueven equipo y entrenador 100 veces.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Dic 2022)

Esto es derroyente


----------



## Quantrell (1 Dic 2022)

A mi no me jodas pero me estoy divirtiendo más en la segunda parte que en la primera.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

dependemos de que Alemania no pierda y Alemania depende de que nosotros no perdamos, por eso ahora estamos dentro y ellos no


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Si nos quedamos fuera, por lo menos pensad que ya habéis cobrado


----------



## il banditto (1 Dic 2022)

Nos vamos a salvar porque los moroturcos con camiseta de Alemania han metido


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El hijoperra de la televisión inglesa se está descojonando. Me paso a TVE.



Los ingleses son enemigos. A ver si lo vamos pillando


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Keylor nos acaba de salvar un gol a bocajarro


----------



## pepetemete (1 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> lo mismo que en el madrid, una mierda



No trago a Carvajal, es tan ...IRRELEVANTE!!


----------



## Leer (1 Dic 2022)

Creo que nos vamos a ir del mundial ganando un único partido.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Vaya puta mierda lo de marear la pelota.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Las que estña fallando Alimaña


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Joder, esto es de infarto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Joder, ahora es cuando haría falta ahí Morata, no entiendo el cambio.



O cualquier otro 9 que no tenemos. ¿Ande están Aspas o Canales?


----------



## Lemavos (1 Dic 2022)

HIJOSDELAGRANPVTA 

LLAMAR A UNA AMBULANCIA 

ME ESTÁ DANDO UN JAMACUCO


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Los que lo veis por stremings rusos con 5 minutos de retraso no os molestéis en comentar nada HDLGP


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Dic 2022)

Ansu ayudando a los japos en defensa


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

remad, cabronazos!

Nos habéis jodido ermondial


How dare you!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Si quedamos fuera los moros y argentinos nos queman las calles.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Nos vamos a clasificar de la forma más paco posible


----------



## Chichimango (1 Dic 2022)

Sin chutar a puerta es jodido meter goles...


----------



## CarneconOjos (1 Dic 2022)

No dan vueltas con el baloncito, queréis meterlo de una vez subnormales.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

Leer dijo:


> Creo que nos vamos a ir del mundial ganando un único partido.



Pasamos segundos.


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

Saben que tienen que meterla en el área?


----------



## TNTcl (1 Dic 2022)

Hay 120 millones de japoneses en el area


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Nos vamos a clasificar de la forma más paco posible



Pero fijo jsjajajajaja


----------



## rascachapas (1 Dic 2022)

¿El yerno ha rascado bola?


----------



## JAGGER (1 Dic 2022)

Pueden empatar, pero no tienen que cometer errores


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

Por qué estamos jugando 11 contra 40?


----------



## cebollo (1 Dic 2022)

El camino a la final pueden ser todo vecinos : Marruecos, Portugal y Francia.

Final contra Andorra y campeones.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> No trago a Carvajal, es tan ...IRRELEVANTE!!



En su mejor momento era un Pitbull pero por puro físico,técnicamente siempre ha sido regulero...


----------



## Sanctis (1 Dic 2022)

Cuesta muchísimo hacer entender a la masa que Amunike es un petardo.

Y lo digo desde que andaba en la Roma.


----------



## pippinodicapri (1 Dic 2022)

Dani Olmo ha cambiado de banda, ahora sí que sí desborda


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> O cualquier otro 9 que no tenemos. ¿Ande están Aspas o Canales?



Ahora hace falta un 9 rematador de área, tipo el Panda.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania busca el 3-2 a la deseperada.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Alemania busca el 3-2 a la deseperada.




quién pasa con ese resultado?


----------



## El Lonchafinista (1 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ahora hace falta un 9 rematador de área, tipo el Panda.



Lo ha quitado por ausensio


----------



## MC33 (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania tiene que marcar 8


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Me están poniendo muy nervioso. Y jugando con chavales que no saben lo que es esto.


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ahora hace falta un 9 rematador de área, tipo el Panda.



Que le tiznen la cara a Morata


----------



## pepetemete (1 Dic 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> No dan vueltas con el baloncito, queréis meterlo de una vez subnormales.



Dan pena, pero es que los nipones están encerradísimos


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> quién pasa con ese resultado?



España


----------



## Migue111 (1 Dic 2022)

creeis que los jugadores saben si estan fuera del mundial? lo notan por la cara de Luis Enrique o algo?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Sin chutar a puerta es jodido meter goles...



para jugar como estan jugando a pasar la pelota de lao a lao sin hacer nada deberian haber llevado a LA MIERDA de ISCO que en eso es el PUTO AMO


----------



## Descuernacabras (1 Dic 2022)

Comparas el Tiki Taka de m1erda de la selección con el juego del Real Madrid campeón de Europa y se te caen los huevos al suelo. Parece que juegan a otro deporte.

Un equipo campeón ha de saber adaptar su juego a lo que requiere el partido, no jugar siempre de la misma manera y que los rivales sepan cómo anularte.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Que puta basura el enchufati


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Dic 2022)

Ah seamos serios. Ninguno vale una mierda


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Alemania busca el 3-2 a la deseperada.



Si alemania se adelanta, necesita 7 goles más


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El hijoperra de la televisión inglesa se está descojonando. Me paso a TVE.




Es la primera vez en la historia que nos podemos descojonar de sus proyecciones economicas


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Joder, ahora es cuando haría falta ahí Morata, no entiendo el cambio.



Nos hace falta un cañonazo de Avsencio y lo digo en sirio


----------



## brickworld (1 Dic 2022)

Vaya putos anormales la banda del trucho si al menos fuese Italia porque van vestidos igual pero no me jodas si miden 1,50


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

remad, cabronazos!







cómo se atreven!


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Dic 2022)

Migue111 dijo:


> creeis que los jugadores saben si estan fuera del mundial? lo notan por la cara de Luis Enrique o algo?



que van a saber joder, si no creo ni que sepan el nombre de los rios de españa
lol!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Lake (1 Dic 2022)

Pero si son unos canijos !... porqué no utilizan más juego aéreo ? Que los partidos se deciden cuando se marca gol , no con la posesión del balón.


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Saque de esquina, vamosss joderr!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2022)

Me parto la polla, para que vamos a meter centros y subir a gente arriba, no, mejor seguir haciendo rondos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si alemania se adelanta, necesita 7 goles más



si perdemos sí, pero es que Alemania cuenta con que podamos empatar


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Vaya putos anormales la banda del trucho si al menos fuese Italia porque van vestidos igual pero no me jodas si miden 1,50



Y no cuelgan el balón para rematar de cabeza, están con el tikitaka.

Son verdaderamente subnormales.


----------



## Patoso (1 Dic 2022)

Benji y Oliver seal of approbal


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

El balón del gol salió?

Por las imágenes parece.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (1 Dic 2022)

Todo lo que represente a una nación llena de borregos chivatos con mascarilla le deseo lo peor. Alemania y España representan eso perfectamente. Además otanistas y traga semen del deep state usano.


----------



## Madrid (1 Dic 2022)

Todavía falta la guinda del pastel.

Gol dd Costa Rica en el 92


----------



## Panko21 (1 Dic 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> Comparas el Tiki Taka de m1erda de la selección con el juego del Real Madrid campeón de Europa y se te caen los huevos al suelo. Parece que juegan a otro deporte.
> 
> Un equipo campeón ha de saber adaptar su juego a lo que requiere el partido, no jugar siempre de la misma manera y que los rivales sepan cómo anularte.



Es un coñazo de juego, no hay profundidad, no hay desmarques...


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania necesita que gane España, si ve que vamos perdiendo pueden bajar los brazos en los ulrimos minutos, si empatamos estamos dentro y haremos que Alemania no se rinda


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si alemania se adelanta, necesita 7 goles más



lo han tenido en su mano los barbaros tragacacas esos, solo tenian que haberle metido 8 a los tiraflechas
porque que españa perdiera siempre fue muy posible


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> si perdemos sí, pero es que Alemania cuenta con que podamos empatar



Inocentes


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Si hay justicia tienen que quedar fuera españa y alemania y que coman polla y tormenta de críticas


----------



## Urquiza (1 Dic 2022)

No os preocupéis, somos campeones en Posesión


----------



## brickworld (1 Dic 2022)

Jajajajajaj y remata de cabeza jajajajajjajjaja


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Dic 2022)

Tranquilos que está Ausencio 700 minolles de clausula


----------



## El Lonchafinista (1 Dic 2022)

Los japos te ganan por alto...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Dic 2022)

quiero un gol de japon estilo campeones donde nuestro portero termine dentro de la porteria con el balon
cojones ya


----------



## brickworld (1 Dic 2022)

MIRA JODER SOY UN KARTOFFEN Y ME DEJO METER EL GOL ES QUE NO ME JODAS QUE INUTILES


----------



## Stalkeador (1 Dic 2022)

Todos los japos con el pelo tintado


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Dic 2022)

El yerno, de 9


----------



## CarneconOjos (1 Dic 2022)

Ya veraz como nos hagan el kamikaze, nos pillan que bragas, hoy están mustios al final nos estropean el mundial.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Los japos te ganan por alto...



Son muy saltarines


----------



## Leer (1 Dic 2022)

Que saque a Borja Iglesias.


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> quiero un gol de japon estilo campeones donde nuestro portero termine dentro de la porteria con el balon
> cojones ya



Estabdo Unai por medio, me creo todo


----------



## Octubrista (1 Dic 2022)

Nadie busca las bandas, ni dobla con profundidad, todo el miserable Tiki Taka


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Dic 2022)

Tanta camara hinteligente y tanto microchis en el balon, pero cuando se trata de joder a España no funciona.

La pelota en el gol japones sale totalmente fuera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Pero si son unos canijos !... porqué no utilizan más juego aéreo ? Que los partidos se deciden cuando se marca gol , no con la posesión del balón.



Porque no jugamos a eso ni hemos traído a un puto jugador que juegue a eso. Hace 10 años teníamos a Guiza, Llorente y Negredo. Pero no hemos traído a ni uno que no sea para mover la pelota


----------



## Manero (1 Dic 2022)

No se que será peor, si que nos eliminen hoy o que nos eliminen los amego segarro en Octavos.

Casi que prefiero no sufrir más e irnos ya para casa.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania debería dejarse ganar


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Dic 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> quiero un gol de japon estilo campeones donde nuestro portero termine dentro de la porteria con el balon
> cojones ya



yo quiero la catpulta infernal de pedri y gabi


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

No tenemos uno contra uno, cuando eso falta a la hora de la verdad la táctica es irrelevante, antes o después se va a notar


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Vaya fondo físico tiene España, "ayyy correr no que me canso"


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Joooder


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Dic 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Los japos te ganan por alto...



Son el país de la catapulta infernal, qué esperabas


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Y el imbecil de Unai sigue con los pvtos pies


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Gol Alemania
Pozdrawiam


----------



## cebollo (1 Dic 2022)

Carvajal ha hecho algo bien.


----------



## el ruinas II (1 Dic 2022)

otro de havertz


----------



## krako (1 Dic 2022)

Insisto: el robo es de antología, la pelota sale por mucho.....


----------



## brickworld (1 Dic 2022)

Vaya joder los alemanes que imbeciles


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Algunos pilláis ahora porque criticamos la lista.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Antonio vete despidiendo de los fondos uropedos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

El carvajal ese es lateral?

si es más lento que un lada niva


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

3-2
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania 3-2 Costa Rica


----------



## Palimpsesto. (1 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Porque no jugamos a eso ni hemos traído a un puto jugador que juegue a eso. Hace 10 años teníamos a Guiza, Llorente y Negredo. Pero no hemos traído a ni uno que no sea para mover la pelota



Y a un lateral izquierdo que es negro y cuerpo escombro


----------



## eltonelero (1 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Nadie busca las bandas, ni dobla con profundidad, todo el miserable Tiki Taka



Pero puntuamos en posesión tu, como el farsa.


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Lo del segundo gol de Japón ha sido tongo clarísimo


----------



## Sanctis (1 Dic 2022)

Leer dijo:


> Que saque a Borja Iglesias.



Va coño, es un petardo.

El único que podría valernos es Gerard Moreno.


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Gol de alemania 3-2


----------



## Desencantado (1 Dic 2022)

N


Charo afgana dijo:


> El balón del gol salió?
> 
> Por las imágenes parece.



Al Ghandour aprueba este comentario.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Ahora a especular venga


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El balón del gol salió?
> 
> Por las imágenes parece.



Era fuera.

Si fuéramos buena gente empataríamos para que pasara Alemania


----------



## deadbysunrise (1 Dic 2022)

Ni un puto 9 para buscar centros ni nada, solo entrar por el medio y se acabó. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

Gol de Alemania


----------



## il banditto (1 Dic 2022)

Así pueden estar 300 minutos jugando que es muy difícil hacer nada con 10 tíos al borde del área y tu equipo también mide 1,70 de media y no impones una puta mierda metiendo balones altos al punto de penalti


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

saber no se podía


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Dic 2022)

Es curioso que el España Corea fuera el último partido de este





__





Gamal Al-Ghandour - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Luego se retiro


----------



## Octubrista (1 Dic 2022)

Gol de Alemania, si marca España, se meten los alemanes.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Dic 2022)

*@barullo *

Cuánta razón tenías cuando me has dicho que esto no era baloncesto!
Me cago en la puta.

Hoy uno de los chinos que conozco me ha dicho que iba a ver el partido de España contra Japón casi polla en mano (odian a los japoneses) ... se pensaba que le íbamos a pegar un buen meneo ...


----------



## Wikiman (1 Dic 2022)

españa estuvo eliminada durante cuatro minutos que costa rica fue ganando


----------



## Pura Sangre (1 Dic 2022)

al final nos salvan los alemanes


----------



## brickworld (1 Dic 2022)

Todo es perfecto jajajajjjajaj para que marruecos nos saque los colores


----------



## Panko21 (1 Dic 2022)

Gol de pacorfen


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Gol de Alemania


----------



## Casanova II (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania haciendo la tarea de España, una vez más.


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Alemania 3-2 Costa Rica



Gol de Alemania


----------



## Panko21 (1 Dic 2022)

Casanova II dijo:


> Alemania haciendo la tarea de España, una vez más.



No es un rescate, es préstamo en condiciones ventajosas


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Ya comenté al inicio del partido que España estaba jugando de una forma horrible y que no era porque fuese sobrada, es que no da para mucho más. Lo que hay es lo de hoy.


----------



## ravenare (1 Dic 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Alemania debería dejarse ganar



Fodase mandril.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Va a estallar el pacometro y nosotros con los skills de Ferran


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> No tenemos uno contra uno, cuando eso falta a la hora de la verdad la táctica es irrelevante, antes o después se va a notar



Eso digo yo siempre de Benzema y todos me toman por loco


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Pura Sangre dijo:


> al final nos salvan los alemanes



Cuando pasan estas cosas, el equipo que salva, lo termina pagando


----------



## rascachapas (1 Dic 2022)

Ya está, España-Segarroamego en octavos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Y a un lateral izquierdo que es negro y cuerpo escombro



Chavales sin experiencia ninguna y chavales, los del far$a, que no pasan ni de la fase de grupos de la champions


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

sabeh no ze podía
ñiñiñiñiñi


----------



## Rediooss (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania nos va a clasificar, el plan ha salido perfecto, segundos de grupo, estaba todo planeado joder, que os lo creéis todo.


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

Cuando se entere la alimaña de que nos han dado el pase a octavos y les hemos jodido


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Dic 2022)

ojala marque costa rica y pasen costa rica y japon

luego stream del hijo de amunike con risa de quijada


----------



## 11kjuan (1 Dic 2022)

Tocar y tocar.
Y volver a tocar.

De verdad que no he visto peor selección que esta. No tenemos ni delantero.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Gol de Alemania 3-2, ya nos clasificamos seguro


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2022)

Yo intentaría empatar por hacerle el favor a Alemania,ya que nos han salvado el culo...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Dic 2022)

los marroquies nos van a follar, era mejor caer eliminados right now


----------



## Silluzollope (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania debe ir ganando 8-2 o así, cada minuto uno distinto nos canta el tercer gol


----------



## Casanova II (1 Dic 2022)

Perder contra Marruecos sería muchísimo más humillante que quedarnos fuera ahora.


----------



## Stalkeador (1 Dic 2022)

Lo que nos faltaba: que nos humille MARRUECOS


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Alemania nos va a clasificar, el plan ha salido perfecto, segundos de grupo, estaba todo planeado joder, que os lo creéis todo.



sí, yo creo que va a ser eso


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Gol de Alemania 3-2, ya nos clasificamos seguro




Para hacer el ridículo con Marruecos


----------



## Descuernacabras (1 Dic 2022)

Rapidísimo Rodri.


----------



## vegahermosa (1 Dic 2022)

ni uno se atreve a desbordar, ni a centrar, no lo entiendo


----------



## Octubrista (1 Dic 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> Lo que nos faltaba: que nos humille MARRUECOS



Pedro Sánchez lo disfrutaría.


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Los marroquíes tienen un pendrive de Viruelo y Begoño que van a utilizar.

Si han conseguido el Sahara sin problemas y meternos millones de ilegales sin problemas lo del partido será pan comido


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Lo siguiente son los moros ganándonos


----------



## 11kjuan (1 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo intentaría empatar por hacerle el favor a Alemania,ya que nos han salvado el culo...



A turcomania ni agua


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

Vamos a ser follados en octavos


----------



## Chichimango (1 Dic 2022)

A lo tonto a lo tonto, los japos se pueden ventilar a Alemania y a España en el mismo mundial, con dos nipones.


----------



## 4motion (1 Dic 2022)

No juegan a nada 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Hay que intentar ganar este joder que es el puto Japón.


----------



## ravenare (1 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ojala marque costa rica y pasen costa rica y japon
> 
> luego stream del hijo de amunike con risa de quijada



Mira el " yo quiero que pase España" ves como eres un puto Mandril?


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Mo merecen clasificarse


----------



## cebollo (1 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que Japón podría eliminar a Croacia.


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

LE chivando en banda que el otro partido está arreglado y clasificados.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

No merecen la clasificación


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

España está haciendo el biscotazo como el de Alemania-Austria del 82

Increíble que puta vergüenza


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Los periodistos de los hijos de Merkel nos van a acusar de dejarnos ganar, eso es asiN


----------



## otroyomismo (1 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> si perdemos sí, pero es que Alemania cuenta con que podamos empatar



es taktika, Alemania a la puta calle


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Venga que esto está casi hecho


----------



## eltonelero (1 Dic 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Ya está, España-Segarroamego en octavos



No se, la remota posibilidad de una humillación de segarrolandia hace casi que prefiera que no nos clasifiquemos, y tal como juega España es plausible


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Mira el " yo quiero que pase España" ves como eres un puto Mandril?




culo del farsa : yo quiero que gane España , pero si no ganan que pase Costa Rica

esto lo entiendes hasta tu no culo?


----------



## NORDWAND (1 Dic 2022)

Llevamos ya +1000 pases?


----------



## Manero (1 Dic 2022)

Venga hay que marcar un gol aunque sea de rebote para jugar contra Croacia. No quiero ver a Marruecos ni en pintura.


----------



## pepetemete (1 Dic 2022)

Dan asco pasándose el balón en el medio campo, y cuando llegan al área no hacen una mierda.
Parece que ban ganando por 5


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Que flojita.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Vaya tiro del niño de Chernobyl, era un tiro o un pase al portero?


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Vamos Avsencio


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Dic 2022)

Casanova II dijo:


> Perder contra Marruecos sería muchísimo más humillante que quedarnos fuera ahora.



estos jugadores de mierda no se recuperarian nunca
me nvtre, almas preñadas y derroicionadas


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Dic 2022)

Que no metan gol joder . Mejor pasar como 2 de grupo


----------



## rascachapas (1 Dic 2022)

Que no marquen ahora, por dios


----------



## Panko21 (1 Dic 2022)

Parada de Benji price


----------



## 4motion (1 Dic 2022)

Que banda 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

Bueno así no nos cruzamos con la samba


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

tiro a puerta en el min 88

estupendito


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Los alemanes ahora a intentar golear


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Ahora están haciendo el paripé de que van a por el empate para que la FIFA no sospeche


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los alemanes ahora a intentar golear



Pues se han despertado tarde


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

El portero japo se llama Honda?


----------



## Metamorfosis (1 Dic 2022)

Japón o Marruecos pueden ser las sorpresas de la Copa del Mundo, quien sabe...


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

7 minutazos


----------



## Leer (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania podría hacerse el harakiri como venganza.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Va coño, es un petardo.
> 
> El único que podría valernos es Gerard Moreno.



Venía de lesión. Joselu es mejor para rematar.


----------



## ravenare (1 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> culo del farsa : yo quiero que gane España , pero si no ganan que pase Costa Rica
> 
> esto lo entiendes hasta tu no culo?



Ya te hemos leído todos puto Mandril.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Bueno así no nos cruzamos con la samba



con la azafata de embarque nos vamos a cruzar


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Y otra del imbecil de Unai con los pies


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Venga hay que marcar un gol aunque sea de rebote para jugar contra Croacia. No quiero ver a Marruecos ni en pintura.



A Marruecos le ganamos.


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Comparad el fallo de Dani Olmo con el segundo gol de Japón a Alemania, en el que dije que no entiendo porqué no tiran más alto. Le tira bajo y lo para, claro.


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Bueno así no nos cruzamos con la samba



A mi me da miedo ya hasta el Móstoles!.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

la mejor jugada del partido hemos hecho, lástima el remate inocente de Olmo


----------



## Elsexy (1 Dic 2022)

Mejor irnos ahora que nos den una paliza el próximo partido. El juego de España da puta pena con tanto toque que aburren a un muerto, y al prepotente del Luis Enrique a ver si nos meten ocho o nueve para que se le bajen los humos


----------



## 11kjuan (1 Dic 2022)

Ay Españita, españita


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

En octavos que se preparen en warcelona y madrid y que cierren los contenedores con candado


----------



## Wikiman (1 Dic 2022)

yo soy los alemanes y me meto dos autogoles en el ultimo minuto del descuento


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

4-2 jajajaja se acerca alemania


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania el cuarto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Bueno así no nos cruzamos con la samba



Porque no pasamos de octavos. Jugando as´ñi no ganamos a nadie.


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Puta manía que tiene Unai Simón de hacer el gilipollas con los pies


----------



## Blackmoon (1 Dic 2022)

Qué hijos de la gran PUTA los del VAR!!!


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

Que cojones hacen dando toquecitos sin colgar un puto balón.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Menos Mal que Alimaña nos va a clasificar


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Dic 2022)

Se vienen cositas el lunes contra marruecos en España


----------



## Descuernacabras (1 Dic 2022)

No podemos ni con Japón. Ahora que sigan los periodistas diciendo que optamos al título.


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Dic 2022)

Los nancys mamando rabo big


----------



## brickworld (1 Dic 2022)

Va a ser vergonzoso perder contra los PUTOS MOROS NO ME JODAS


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

Ánimo Alimaña solo 5 goles más y sus clasificáis.


----------



## Rediooss (1 Dic 2022)

Como si ponen 20 minutos, España está como Dios así, no mete un gol ni yéndose todos los Japos a tomar sake.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (1 Dic 2022)

Hay chortis japonesas mucho mejor que las bigotudas ejjapañolas


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

10 minutos añadido Alemania vs Costa Rica 
Pozdrawiam


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2022)

Dos pibitas arbitrando el Alemania Tosta Rica  ...los cataries pensando si mandan al ejército y ruedan cabezas ahí...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Salen los comentaristas de TVE diciendo que menos mal que España marco 7 a Costa rica. El día del partido contra costa rica estaban pidiendo al árbitro que añadirse pocos minutos ,que ya había habido demasiado abuso. Nivel TVE


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Dic 2022)

Pero porque buscan meter gol . Si la clasificación ya está asegurada . Mejor pasar como 2 de grupo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Qué hijos de la gran PUTA los del VAR!!!



Joderrrr claramente fuera.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Gavi MVP


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania ganando de dos esperando que empaten Esp y Jap jajajajajjaja.

La llevan clara...


----------



## Th89 (1 Dic 2022)

Esto es puro adn barsa, se montan sus pelis contra mindundis y luego los días grandes hostiazo.

Si no fuera por los alemanes, al carrer.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Dic 2022)

Hay que dejar que Japon nos metra otro gol para asegurar el camino hasta la final.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Qué hijos de la gran PUTA los del VAR!!!



La foto es clara, el balón no ha traspasado al 100% la línea de fondo

Esto no es basket


----------



## Wikiman (1 Dic 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Qué hijos de la gran PUTA los del VAR!!!



esto es futbol el balon ha de salir en toda su circunferencia


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Bueno va a ser la polla ver las tertulias y leer los periódicos extranjeros acusando a España de dejarse ganar para ir de segunda contra marruecos y eliminar a Alemania

No saben que somos así de MALOS

Delanteros paquetes increibles como Morata, Asensio, Olmo, Ferrán el negrito ese del barsa. etc, una BASURA de delanteros


----------



## rascachapas (1 Dic 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Qué hijos de la gran PUTA los del VAR!!!



Tiene que salir todo el balón, no solo la base


----------



## Granodepus (1 Dic 2022)

Matemáticamente hablando todavía podemos ganar el mundial, pero siendo honestos, tengo más probabilidades de encontrar novia en este foro, que no que suceda tal cosa.
Saludos.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Va a ser vergonzoso perder contra los PUTOS MOROS NO ME JODAS



Ganamos facil


----------



## NORDWAND (1 Dic 2022)

Que saquen a Nino


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Ya te hemos leído todos puto Mandril.




ya te hemos leido todos puto culo


----------



## Blackmoon (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La foto es clara, el balón no ha traspasado al 100% la línea de fondo
> 
> Esto no es basket



La línea de fondo del parking?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Se vienen cositas el lunes contra marruecos en España



Bueno... A lo mejor así la Colau se anima a poner pantallas para que los menas puedan ver a su selección... Esa será la parte positiva de la cosa...


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Dic 2022)

Una eliminatoria España - Marruecos marcará un antes y un después, lo sabemos todos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Hoy saldrá el hijo de amunike diciendo "es responsabilidad mía, se que queréis echarle la culpa a alguien, pero la culpa es mía" pues claro que es tu culpa mono de circo.


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Joderrrr claramente fuera.



Ya verás los alemanes cuando vean eso


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Tiene que salir todo el balón, no solo la base



Eso en la liga lo dan fuera segurísimo


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

España si empata pasa Alemania?
Pozdrawiam


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Gavi MVP y balón de horoc


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

La alimaña nos va a cortar los fondos europeos


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Qué hijos de la gran PUTA los del VAR!!!



Es que es todo el balón fuera no me jodas


----------



## Migue111 (1 Dic 2022)

Ezpaña hoy


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> España si empata pasa Alemania?
> Pozdrawiam



Si siempre que Ale gane de dos


----------



## Sanctis (1 Dic 2022)

Hay una manera de ganarle a Marruecos: pedirles que salgan con el femenino.


----------



## CarneconOjos (1 Dic 2022)

Al final con los moros, lo que nos faltaba joder.


----------



## Leer (1 Dic 2022)

Entre Marruecos y Croacia no veo claro que nos venga peor la primera.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> España si empata pasa Alemania?
> Pozdrawiam



Nooooo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Joder como huele esto a tirar a Alemania.
Ni nos queremos acercar.


----------



## Quantrell (1 Dic 2022)

De ésta, Alemania nos declara la guerra.


----------



## Nicors (1 Dic 2022)

Marruecos nos va a arrasar.


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

Leer dijo:


> Entre Marruecos y Croacio no veo claro que sea peor la primera.



Lo que es peor es perder contra la primera


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Dic 2022)

La que nos ha librado Alemania . Gracias Alemania . Si no estábamos fuera hoy . La goleada contra costa rica rica fue clave para clasificarnos


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Dani Olmo que negado.


----------



## Metamorfosis (1 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Va a ser vergonzoso perder contra los PUTOS MOROS NO ME JODAS



Quiero ver ese partido, suceda lo que suceda. Se juegan el prestigio unos y otros. Qué lindo Mundial.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es que es todo el balón fuera no me jodas



La sombra no ha salido...,.......otra muesca mas contra España


----------



## Pura Sangre (1 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Gavi MVP y balón de horoc




y Rey de España


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Los.medios de comunicación españoles van a tener que sudar para vender ilusión al populacho


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (1 Dic 2022)

Igual hay que tirar algo a puerta ¿eh?


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Gavi sale por la puerta glande


----------



## Silluzollope (1 Dic 2022)

¿Hay alguna regla nueva que diga que solo se puede tirar desde el área pequeña?


----------



## Lukytrike (1 Dic 2022)

España 1 - Japón 1 - VAR 1


----------



## NORDWAND (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Derroition Man (1 Dic 2022)

Biscotto


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Dic 2022)

Le voy a decir a mi padre que el lunes salga lo menos posible . Se va liar con los marroquíes en España. Se vienen cositas


----------



## chomin (1 Dic 2022)

Jaja hoy ha salido todo perfecto


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> Matemáticamente hablando todavía podemos ganar el mundial, pero siendo honestos, tengo más probabilidades de encontrar novia en este foro, que no que suceda tal cosa.
> Saludos.



Hola forero


----------



## javso (1 Dic 2022)

Salvar a Alemania a cambio de jugar con Brasil?? Ni de coña. Ya verás como nos van a poner mañana los periódicos alemanes


----------



## cebollo (1 Dic 2022)

Ganamos un Mundial después de perder con Suiza y ganaremos otro después de perder con Japón.

Hay que explicaroslo todo.


----------



## el ruinas II (1 Dic 2022)

los alemanes son unos gilipollas, si hubieran jugado todo el partido como a oa¡rtir del 2-1 de costa rica les podian meter 9


----------



## Migue111 (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es que es todo el balón fuera no me jodas



Sinceramente creo que es efecto de la perspectiva y por unos milimetros esta dentro.
Estoy con España pero son cosas del Var.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Marruecos nos va a arrasar.



Que noooooo joio.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Dic 2022)

Señores, esta selección no vale una mierda.

Croacia nos manda a casa, y sino es Croacia será el siguiente.

Perdón Marruecos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Si siempre que Ale gane de dos



Tienen 5 5 si les metemos a Japón se quedan fuera porque tendrían 4 4


----------



## Granodepus (1 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Hola forero



tienes un MP


----------



## Palimpsesto. (1 Dic 2022)

Elsexy dijo:


> Mejor irnos ahora que nos den una paliza el próximo partido. El juego de España da puta pena con tanto toque que aburren a un muerto, y al prepotente del Luis Enrique a ver si nos meten ocho o nueve para que se le bajen los humos



Es lo que importanos de cetro Europa. Lo trajo cruiff via cagaluña. Juego mason


----------



## Panko21 (1 Dic 2022)

España contra España el 6


----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Esto es puro adn barsa, se montan sus pelis contra mindundis y luego los días grandes hostiazo.
> 
> Si no fuera por los alemanes, al carrer.



Plas, plas, amén.


----------



## Octubrista (1 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> Matemáticamente hablando todavía podemos ganar el mundial, pero siendo honestos, tengo más probabilidades de encontrar novia en este foro, que no que suceda tal cosa.
> Saludos.



De más a menos, y Marruecos se presenta como un gran rival, más por lo que demuestra Luis Enrique que por el nivel de Marruecos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Vaya partido colega, que esperpento estos HDP


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Dic 2022)

esta seleccion del farsa del hijo de Amunike emociona si jajajaja jojojojo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Los japos han ganado el mundial.


----------



## il banditto (1 Dic 2022)

Bueno lo positivo es que si jugamos contra los amegos ganemos o perdamos seguro montan disturbios por celebración o por venganza, con suerte más de un retrasado abre los ojos .

Escuadrones de la muerte cazando moros mandan


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (1 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna regla nueva que diga que solo se puede tirar desde el área pequeña?



La escribiría Laporta


----------



## TALEBIANO (1 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Dani Olmo que negado.



Solo Dani Olmo? Hoy casi todos.


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

A tomar por culo


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2022)

Quantrell dijo:


> De ésta, Alemania nos declara la guerra.



A mi me parece un feo importante,ellos nos han podido echar y han cumplido,y nosotros no nos dignamos a meterle un triste gol a Japón...


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Dic 2022)

Se acabo, a ver como acaba Alemania, que no nos jodan en lo poco que le queda


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

Final


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Dic 2022)

Vamos 2 de grupo . Tomaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Vaya partido colega, que esperpento estos HDP



Desastroso. Bueno ninguno de España ha sido bueno.


----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)

LE hijo de puta


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> La sombra no ha salido...,.......otra muesca mas contra España



No te entiendo


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

*AUF WIEDERSEHEN !!!

*


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Dic 2022)

Bueno , hemos eliminado a Alemania


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Tienen 5 5 si les metemos a Japón se quedan fuera porque tendrían 4 4



Pasan las hojas muy rápido tio, no me da tiempo a hacer números jajajaja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2022)

España se clasifica gracias a la profesionalidad de Alemania.


----------



## CarneconOjos (1 Dic 2022)

Que asco de partido, mira que no queria verlo, esto es un mata aficionados...


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

Bueno....vamos a cenar.


----------



## MC33 (1 Dic 2022)

Que vergüenza, apenas se ha notado que querían eliminar a los alemanes y evitar a Croacia 

ojo con el karma y con los marroquíes


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (1 Dic 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Podríamos pactar con Japón para pasar los dos, echar a Alemania y quitarnos del camino de Brasil
> 
> Pero en España somos pormishuevistas y no pactamos con nadie



Jur jur jur. Por fin España hace un biscotto como está mandato

Puedo morirme tranquilo, nos hemos vengado del amaño en contra que sufrimos en el 98 por parte de Paraguay y Nigeria


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El balón del gol salió?
> 
> Por las imágenes parece.



Si si, a salido seguro


----------



## Phoenician (1 Dic 2022)

LUIS ENRIQUE DIMISIÓN!!!!

PUTO AMUNIKE...


----------



## Nicors (1 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que noooooo joio.



Yo voy con los moros quiero a luisito el Enrique fuera YA.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2022)

España marruecos


----------



## Th89 (1 Dic 2022)

Pfff hay que eliminar a los moros como sea.

La derrota NO se puede dar en ese partido.


----------



## Stalkeador (1 Dic 2022)

España es ya es humillada por Marruecos, incluso siendo su guardería.

Ahora nos puede hasta eliminar.


----------



## artemis (1 Dic 2022)

Al final nos va a salir bien pero está claro que el balde ese no puede jugar más, y sin Morata no hay gol.... Por mucho que le duela a @Pericoburbujista


----------



## Descuernacabras (1 Dic 2022)

El hijo de Amunike seguro que está eufórico por esta clasificación. Como si lo viera.


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Bueno, pues nos toca Marruecos, ¿no?


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Bueno....vamos a cenar.



A Unai no le pongais plato, que dice que ya ha cenado jejeje


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

A ver que buen hombre del sur de madrid tiene huevos ese día de salir a la calle


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Dic 2022)

voy a poner la radio, porque online tengo 2 minustos de retraso en el partido de alemania


----------



## Raul83 (1 Dic 2022)

Contra países limítrofes. Marruecos, Portugal y Francia.
Que pena que al final Alemania haya ganado 2-4. La victoria de Costa Rica que dejaba fuera a España si perdía España duró sólo 3 minutos.

Japón no ha merecido ganar, ha jugado de pena. Pero creo que contra Croacia, envejecida, pueden pasar y hacer historia.


----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2022)

y en estos partidos de 5-4-1 siempreme pregunto DONDE ESTA un delantero MAÑACO para romper estos autobuses


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Dic 2022)

Si podíamos tener un partido malo era este . Todas las selecciones tienen un partido así en el mundial y encima quedamos 2 de grupo y vamos por el cuadro asequible . Vamossss


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Dic 2022)

Segarro amego


----------



## The Replicant (1 Dic 2022)

noche de los segarros largos

taluecs


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

contra Marroc no hay que tocar na

Hay que salir con Gavi, Pedrín, Ausencio, Ferrán, con to los becarios y ver qué pasa

No podemos de saber qué va a de pasar


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Dic 2022)

Que caña, España se ha vuelto a dejar ganar cuando toca, como en los JJOO de basket contra Brasil


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Pfff hay que eliminar a los moros como sea.
> 
> La derrota NO se puede dar en ese partido.



El problema es que si les ganamos, van a arder las calles porque los marroquíes se van a cabrear


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Dic 2022)

Los alemanes son gilipollas...

Con diez minutos de descuento y viendo la mierda que hace el equipo de amigos y parientes de LE, me dejo empatar y que se vayan a tomar por culo....


----------



## hartman4 (1 Dic 2022)

ojo que podeis odiar al sevilla mas todavia.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Mañana tengo que ir a trabajar... con alemanes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2022)

pero vamos el BALON salio clarametne de la linea de fondo..ya sabemos que nos la van a LIAR en el var...


----------



## Leer (1 Dic 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Que vergüenza, apenas se ha notado que querían eliminar a los alemanes y evitar a Croacia
> 
> ojo con el karma y con los marroquíes



Esta España no tiene capacidad como para especular. Casi 10 minutos cagados encima han estado cuando se veían fuera.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (1 Dic 2022)

El equipo que representa el país más covidiota y bozalero del planeta ha estado a la altura. RIDÍCULO.


----------



## Migue111 (1 Dic 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Igual hay que tirar algo a puerta ¿eh?



Que va, pa que?... si con 80% de posesion , el tiki taka todo el partido no hay problema.... oh wait


----------



## Raul83 (1 Dic 2022)

A los putos moros hay que machacarlos


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Diría que hasta lo hacen aposta. Tener que jugar contra los moromierdas y que se lie.

Al final el mundial es otra herramientas política más del globalismo.


----------



## Bartleby (1 Dic 2022)

El gol que dejó a Alemania fuera. 

Veo que el mundial sigue igual de adulterado


----------



## brickworld (1 Dic 2022)

No son capaces de marcar un puto gol a los japos en más de media hora VAN A PODER METERLE MANO A LOS MOROS QUE VAN A SALIR A MATAR????


----------



## Top5 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Perchas (1 Dic 2022)

El negro que hace de extremo izquierdo Español hoy es un cagarro


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Por 25 pesetas sitios guapos dónde ver el partido de octavos?

Como por ejemplo Cornellà


----------



## Albion (1 Dic 2022)

Santiago y cierra España. Por fin vamos a enfrentarnos a nuestros enemigos ancestrales.


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

Mereció no clasificar España,

40 minutos dando pases estériles alrededor del área,

joder, pones a un central de 9 y a colgar balones,

algun rechace agarran.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (1 Dic 2022)

Se han dejado perder para evitar a Brasil y a Argentina.

El 7-0 fue un partido de 4 puntos. Y se han aprovechado de eso.


----------



## TNTcl (1 Dic 2022)

Esta vergüenza no la quita ni ganándose el mundial.

Estigma.


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Por 25 pesetas sitios guapos dónde ver el partido de octavos?
> 
> Como por ejemplo Cornellà



Ceuta


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Qué hijos de la gran PUTA los del VAR!!!



esas imágenes se han visto CLARAMENTE mientras el árbitro estaba escuchando por el pinganillo, no entiendo quién le ha dicho que es gol, no entiendo porque no ha ido a mirar la televisioncilla esa paco de mierda


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Eliminaos durante 60 minutos

sabeeeh no ze podía


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Dic 2022)

Contra los amegos cambiamos a Luis Enrique por Marlaska.


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

Me encanta que los planes salgan bien jajaja


----------



## Metamorfosis (1 Dic 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Que vergüenza, apenas se ha notado que querían eliminar a los alemanes y evitar a Croacia
> 
> ojo con el karma y con los marroquíes



Vs Marruecos se sale muchísimo mas motivado. Se juega el honor España.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Por 25 pesetas sitios guapos dónde ver el partido de octavos?
> 
> Como por ejemplo Cornellà



Badalona


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Dic 2022)

Vergüenza de partido


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Por 25 pesetas sitios guapos dónde ver el partido de octavos?
> 
> Como por ejemplo Cornellà



Terrassa


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Dic 2022)

Eliminados por Marruecos.


----------



## Stalkeador (1 Dic 2022)

Marruecos tiene un pendrive con pruebas de la verdadera sexualidad de BEGOÑO.

Nos podemos dar YA por eliminados.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Por 25 pesetas sitios guapos dónde ver el partido de octavos?
> 
> Como por ejemplo Cornellà



Terrassa....

Un puto asco. Allí se lía fijo...


----------



## Octubrista (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Por 25 pesetas sitios guapos dónde ver el partido de octavos?
> 
> Como por ejemplo Cornellà



Santa Coloma de Marrakech.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2022)

Bueno,de todos modos Japón es una afición y un país simpáticos,no como el loquero progre este,que ganen el mundial si quieren.


----------



## Krattenfeld (1 Dic 2022)

España-Marruecos el día de la constitución.

Es como una carta del magic


----------



## Migue111 (1 Dic 2022)

Tranquilos, estaba todo planeado por Luis Enrique para no jugar con Brasil. Estaba calculado al milimetro, como os poneis!


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Que asco de partido, mira que no queria verlo, esto es un mata aficionados...




Que daño hacen estas movidas al futbol, que sinvergüenzas, a ver di pagan ir por el lado fácil


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

Nuestro partido es un horror, pero el villarato de la FIFA, tela.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Ceuta



Eso es ir a full


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Dic 2022)

Los alemanes se creen que España se ha dejado ganar para fastidiar la clasificación de Alemania


----------



## Rediooss (1 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Contra los amegos cambiamos a Luis Enrique por Marlaska.



Que pongan mejor a Scariolo.


----------



## Pura Sangre (1 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> El problema es que si les ganamos, van a arder las calles porque los marroquíes se van a cabrear




pues mejor todavía, les quemarán los coches a los progres NPCs


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

más de medio partido eliminaos y porque Alemañia nos ha querido hacer un favor

qué puto desastre!!!


Gavi MVP


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Badalona



Lavapiés.


----------



## brickworld (1 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Vs Marruecos se sale muchísimo mas motivado. Se juega el honor España.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505G mediante Tapatalk



Honor?? Los putos moros van a salir con ganas de matar inflados de dirhams por el rey moro tu te crees que esta banda tendrá ganas de machacar moros como los tenemos nosotros?? LO DUDO


----------



## hartman4 (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Por 25 pesetas sitios guapos dónde ver el partido de octavos?
> 
> Como por ejemplo Cornellà



salt.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (1 Dic 2022)

Al final va a ser la participación más vergonzosa de la historia de España en los mundiales.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Me encanta que los planes salgan bien jajaja



España ha perdido a drede para quedar segunda de grupo y el lado mas facil del cuadro ?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Mereció no clasificar España,
> 
> 40 minutos dando pases estériles alrededor del área,
> 
> ...



se supone que el falso 9 es para hacer esa jugada de olmo en el 86 ,,pero MAS A MENUDO... hoy los japos salieron con aparcar el bus y esperar nuestra agilipollamiento en el 48 ...que suele pasar,,solemos dormirnos en el 47 al 60


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El gol que dejó a Alemania fuera.
> 
> Veo que el mundial sigue igual de adulterado



Es muy fuerte, no sé como han validado el gol


----------



## imbécil (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Krattenfeld dijo:


> España-Marruecos el día de la constitución.
> 
> Es como una carta del magic



Es como un mundo utópico joder jajajajajaj


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Al final va a ser la participación más vergonzosa de la historia de España en los mundiales.



2014...peor que eso imposible


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No te entiendo



Corea, Italia, Brasil....la ultima muesca la de Francia. En Corea nos anularon el gol que nos daba el pase, contra Italia el codazo, Brasil no subio el gol de Michel....y la de Francia nos acordamos todos.

Contra Corea e Italia me fio mucha rabia porque teníamos opciones de llegar lejos en esos mundiales,


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Dic 2022)

Ni en España 82.

Hasta Cardeñosa se estará partiendo el culo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

GRACIAS ALEMANIA ... tenéis una birra pagada en Benidorm, os invito a todos


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Gavi MVP según el Marca y el AS


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

hartman4 dijo:


> salt.



Ese también puntua doble


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Dic 2022)

El lunes va ser la bomba en España


----------



## filets (1 Dic 2022)

Espero que Colau permita poner pantallas JIJANTES en Las Ramblas para que nuestros MENAS puedan ver el partido


----------



## pepitoburbujas (1 Dic 2022)

Me lo he pasado como cerdo en lodazal. Dos streamings viendo los dos partidos y el foro.

Humor amarillo, señores. Nos han pintado la cara y nos han dado una lección (una vez más), por ser unos bocachanclas que iban a ganar el mundial después del partido contra tosta rica. 

Hoy, cuando las cosas se han puesto feas, se ha visto la verdadera categoría de la "roja" de L.E. Nada que objetarle, puesto que es lo que tenemos, un equipo de nivel medio.
Los alemanes se deben estar cagando con razón en nosotros. 

Os dejo la canción del mundial:


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Terrassa....
> 
> Un puto asco. Allí se lía fijo...



Esta noche en el hormiguero los actores Paz Vega y Santiago Segura


----------



## brickworld (1 Dic 2022)

MORATA PARECE SUCNORMAL HABLANDO


----------



## Señor X (1 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> noche de los segarros largos
> 
> taluecs



Como gane Marruecos, varias ciudades españoles van a terminar ardiendo. Y si pierden, también.


España ha merecido ser eliminada, no por Japon, que tampoco han hecho nada y se han encontrado con dos goles que ni ellos saben. Es por su racaneria total en el primer tiempo. Y que cuando se ha visto exigida, no han sido capaces de hacer nada.

No obstante, el resultado es bueno, se evita a Brasil, en principio.


----------



## ravenare (1 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Los alemanes son gilipollas...
> 
> Con diez minutos de descuento y viendo la mierda que hace el equipo de amigos y parientes de LE, me dejo empatar y que se vayan a tomar por culo....



Jajajajaja estás triste abuelo? Un tazón de sopa y a soñar con que el Espanyol se clasifica para la Champions. Español de cartón piedra. Jodase.


----------



## Bartleby (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es muy fuerte, no sé como han validado el gol




Revisado con el VAR y todo. La única explicación es que han querido dar gol legal a sabiendas de que no lo era


----------



## SOY (1 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique insiste en meter africanos en el once español y a punto ha estado de eliminar a España. Puto Luis Enrique. Y además obliga a la defensa y al portero a arriesgar balones y eso nos ha costado los dos goles.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2022)

Leer dijo:


> Esta España no tiene capacidad como para especular. Casi 10 minutos cagados encima han estado cuando se veían fuera.



ya pero el balon salio claramente,,asi que los moros saldran a partir piernas con carta libre ..


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los alemanes se creen que España se ha dejado ganar para fastidiar la clasificación de Alemania



Con el 2 a 4 y 9 minutos de España ...nos hemos dejado.

Hasta ahí no hemos podido


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Y ahora el postpartido con tipos que parecen salidos de un fvneral


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Dic 2022)

a ver quijadas

¿que nos cuentas hoy en el stream eeehhh hijo de Amunike?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Honor?? Los putos moros van a salir con ganas de matar inflados de dirhams por el rey moro tu te crees que esta banda tendrá ganas de machacar moros como los tenemos nosotros?? LO DUDO



el problema es que cuando vean las caras de pedri y demas de nuestro equipo no van a saber si son de su equipo o del contrario
porque medio equipo nuestro tiene cara de amego

hahahahahahaha


----------



## NORDWAND (1 Dic 2022)

Tenemos a Karius de portero


----------



## 11kjuan (1 Dic 2022)

Vamos a ver qué me enteré.

Si ganamos a Marruecos tenemos jaleo en las calles

Si perdemos contra Marruecos tendremos también jaleo.

Buen plan. Que se vayan preparando los comerciantes y la pasma.

Y el decaton también


----------



## Malvender (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> esas imágenes se han visto CLARAMENTE mientras el árbitro estaba escuchando por el pinganillo, no entiendo quién le ha dicho que es gol, no entiendo porque no ha ido a mirar la televisioncilla esa paco de mierda



Se lo ha dicho infantino que "casualmente" estaba en el estadio.

El mismo subnormal que dice que los europeos tenemos que sentirnos avergonzados.


----------



## Metamorfosis (1 Dic 2022)

Qué lindo que se hayan ido los alemanes, pedazos de hijos de puta. Es la mejor noticia del Mundial hasta ahora.


----------



## Stalkeador (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es muy fuerte, no sé como han validado el gol



PUTO VAR !!!!!!!!

Si hasta en cámara lenta lo hemos visto TODOS !!!!


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los alemanes se creen que España se ha dejado ganar para fastidiar la clasificación de Alemania



Eso es confiar demasiado en nuestra mierda de selección


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Luis Enrique insiste en meter africanos en el once español y a punto ha estado de eliminar a España.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



como ante suecia cuando perdidomos en un clasificatorio,,NECESITAMOS mañacos cuando el rival se enroca...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Dic 2022)

javso dijo:


> Salvar a Alemania a cambio de jugar con Brasil?? Ni de coña. Ya verás como nos van a poner mañana los periódicos alemanes





Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los alemanes se creen que España se ha dejado ganar para fastidiar la clasificación de Alemania



Alemania no se ha clasificado porque perdieron contra Japon y empataron contra España.

Lo que hagan los demas con sus partidos es cosa de los demas.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*Se la pela*


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es muy fuerte, no sé como han validado el gol



Ese balón salió completo. 

De todos modos el que la lía es Luis Enrique: 
- Saca a un lateral de mierda que ya regaló un gol, el negro Balde. 
- SAca un delantero el negro Williamns que no sirve. 
- Quita a Morata en el descanso... para qué? Si ya ha marcado coño. 
- QUita Azplilicueta... para qué?


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

llevo una semana avisando en el floro

Me vais a comer to la polla, cabrones!!!

how dare you!


----------



## brickworld (1 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Vamos a ver qué me enteré.
> 
> Si ganamos a Marruecos tenemos jaleo en las calles
> 
> ...



La noche de los menas largos... Cojonudo y con la policía progre que tenemos


----------



## El chepa (1 Dic 2022)

Se comenta que Ada Colau esta vez sí pondrá pantallas gigantes y repartirá machetes en las plazas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Los alemanes son gilipollas...
> 
> Con diez minutos de descuento y viendo la mierda que hace el equipo de amigos y parientes de LE, *me dejo empatar *y que se vayan a tomar por culo....



para no clasificarnos Alemania tenía que perder, entonces Tosta Rica nos pasa y quedamos terceros


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (1 Dic 2022)

Qué locura. 
A octavos contra los marroquíes. 

Alemania y Costa Rica eliminada. 
España y Japón a octavos. 

Japón vs Croacia
España vs Marruecos


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es muy fuerte, no sé como han validado el gol



Que pvta vergüenza


----------



## Granodepus (1 Dic 2022)

Una cosa que me llama especialmente la atención. Se ha visto una imagen clara una vez han dado el segundo gol? Una de esas que se ve la linea esa que echan y el balon dentro? Porque no lo recuerdo y sino la han sacado, da mucho que pensar. Saludos


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Tenemos a Karius de portero



La K vasca jajaja


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Dic 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Luis Enrique insiste en meter africanos en el once español y a punto ha estado de eliminar a España. Puto Luis Enrique. Y además obliga a la defensa y al portero a arriesgar balones y eso nos ha costado los dos goles.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Hoy los belgas han salido con 10 blancos y un tercerón y han hecho el penas. 
Estamos jodidos de todas todas.


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Dic 2022)

España campeona del mundo perdio y empató en su grupo . Así son los mundiales .


----------



## Zarpa (1 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y en estos partidos de 5-4-1 siempreme pregunto DONDE ESTA un delantero MAÑACO para romper estos autobuses



Está en su casa poniendo el árbol de navidad, no había hueco para él y los amiguitos de LE.


----------



## TNTcl (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es muy fuerte, no sé como han validado el gol



Es por la proyección perpendicular al carburador del cilindro.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Esta noche en el hormiguero los actores Paz Vega y Santiago Segura



Bah... Muy vistos ya....


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Yo voy con los moros quiero a luisito el Enrique fuera YA.



Eres peor que el subnormal de @GRS.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

España no tiene futuro porque es inamovible a cambiar su forma de jugar, el Tiki taki con este equipo es algo totalmente inoperante, si te dedicas a pasar estando estático, no se genera NADA de peligro y te pilla el contrario a la contra con toda la empanada. Se podría decir que esta selección es una enorme estafa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Ese balón salió completo.
> 
> De todos modos el que la lía es Luis Enrique:
> - Saca a un lateral de mierda que ya regaló un gol, el negro Balde.
> ...



es que el hermano de williams no es delantero es EXTREMO...como en 2016 solo tenemos un delantero 9 y es morata,,,


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Los marroquíes tienen a su jugador número 12 su afición!! Ya en eso ganan a España.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Espero que Colau permita poner pantallas JIJANTES en Las Ramblas para que nuestros MENAS puedan ver el partido



En el Raval

@Obiwanchernobil te espero el martes a las 3 vestido de rojigualda a las 3:30 en Liceu y de allí nos metemos en un bareto del Raval a ver el partido y luego ya celebramos lo que sea en las ramblas


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es muy fuerte, no sé como han validado el gol



El gol es válido. Si trazas un línea vertical sobre la línea de banda y toca el balón no es fuera.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Dic 2022)

Adn farsa


----------



## pippinodicapri (1 Dic 2022)

A España no le dejan ganar un mundial otra vez, para que no haya otra explosión de patriotismo y orgullo patrio como en 2010.


----------



## ironpipo (1 Dic 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Lavapiés.



Parla Ciudad sin ley


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

La culpa es del Cholo


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*Danke, señor Havertz*

España cae ante Japón y llega a estar eliminada durante unos minutos, pero los goles del punta alemán nos meten en octavos. El rival, Marruecos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Dic 2022)

Si nos eliminan los moros, nos rlimina cr7


----------



## cebollo (1 Dic 2022)

Con los cruces que están quedando creo que llegan a cuartos Brasil, Argentina, Francia, Inglaterra, Japón y España.

Mañana ya veremos pero diría Holanda y Portugal.


----------



## 11kjuan (1 Dic 2022)

Joder pues Japón con gente de su tierra ha pasado.

Los alemanes con media Turquía en el plantel un equipo sin sangre.

Quizás podamos sacar algunas conclusiones


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Dic 2022)

La selección es una putisima mierda


----------



## otroyomismo (1 Dic 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Una eliminatoria España - Marruecos marcará un antes y un después, lo sabemos todos.



Pues le tengo ganas a algo asi.

A ver si revienta todo de una vez


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Dic 2022)

Demigrancia y Derroyición es mi resumen.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> Una cosa que me llama especialmente la atención. Se ha visto una imagen clara una vez han dado el segundo gol? Una de esas que se ve la linea esa que echan y el balon dentro? Porque no lo recuerdo y sino la han sacado, da mucho que pensar. Saludos



No.

Todas las imagenes desde mi casa, creo que no había cámara mas lejana para poner las repiticiones


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Dic 2022)

Es un equipo muy previsible


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

La culpa es del Cholo

hay que expulsar al Cholo


----------



## CarneconOjos (1 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Qué locura.
> A octavos contra los marroquíes.
> 
> Alemania y Costa Rica eliminada.
> ...



Si ganamos no pasara nada, pero como perdamos, vamos a flipar con esa gentuza.


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

A que hora es el Lunes?.

Tranquilos, no tengo que rezar y la movida del ramadán


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Bueno, evitamos a Brasil, a Francia, a Argentina hasta la final y nos cargamos a Alemania... anda que no lo quería la gente.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> España no tiene futuro porque es inamovible a cambiar su forma de jugar, el Tiki taki con este equipo es algo totalmente inoperante, si te dedicas a pasar estando estático, no se genera NADA de peligro y te pilla el contrario a la contra con toda la empanada. Se podría decir que esta selección es una enorme estafa.



seleccion española = 11 iscos


----------



## LMLights (1 Dic 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Jur jur jur. Por fin España hace un biscotto como está mandato
> 
> Puedo morirme tranquilo, nos hemos vengado del amaño en contra que sufrimos en el 98 por parte de Paraguay y Nigeria



Pudiera ser....... esta noche en el streaming de LE BIZCOCHON ASTURIANU


----------



## hartman4 (1 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Los marroquíes tienen a su jugador número 12 su afición!! Ya en eso ganan a España.
> Pozdrawiam.



bono y en nesyri o sea medio sevilla fc.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Dic 2022)

Pero qué queréis? Si el centro del campo de España es de un equipo de la Europa league


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Al final nos va a salir bien pero está claro que el balde ese no puede jugar más, y sin Morata no hay gol.... Por mucho que le duela a @Pericoburbujista



Los moros le van a dar por culo al Morralla, al LE y al yerno, pero a base de bien.... Lo verán tus ojos...


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania se ha suicidado para permitirnos pasar.


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Han ido de más a menos. El choque contra Alemania les ha desinflado, sobre todo el final del partido que casi nos ganan.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Dic 2022)

Que nutrición siento al ver esa "Alemania" llena de negros ser eliminada y más encima en la primera fase


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (1 Dic 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Parla Ciudad sin ley




Salt.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> es que el hermano de williams no es delantero es EXTREMO...como en 2016 solo tenemos un delantero 9 y es morata,,,



Extremos son delanteros. El problema es que este es muy malo, no llena al extremo nunca.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

La culpa es del cholo

y puuuuuntooooo


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> El gol es válido. Si trazas un línea vertical sobre la línea de banda y toca el balón no es fuera.



No han trazado ninguna línea precisamente porque saben que salió el balon


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, evitamos a Brasil, a Francia, a Argentina hasta la final y nos cargamos a Alemania... anda que no lo quería la gente.



No se yo, no se yo…


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (1 Dic 2022)

Conclusión: las selecciones europeas no están acostumbradas a jugar contra selecciones del Lejano Oriente.

Ven selecciones de chinorris de técnicamente son inferiores y tienen una actitud casi sumisa en el campo, cosa que en el mundo occidental significaría que ya no levantan cabeza, pero en el mundo oriental significa todo lo contrario o vete a saber qué, porque es que ni intuimos cómo funciona la cabeza de esas hormigas humanas.


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2022)

La verdad es que prefiero que se pase como segundo y nos enfrentemos a Marruecos, me encanta el salseo, se va a liar pardísima.


----------



## hartman4 (1 Dic 2022)

buen pelotero ritsu doan.
ojala lo veamos en la liga.


----------



## Elsexy (1 Dic 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Es lo que importanos de cetro Europa. Lo trajo cruiff via cagaluña. Juego mason



Cruiff falleció, y la mierda de juego también lo podríamos enterrar. 
A ver qué dice el streamer, pero ya me imagino que será arrogancia elevada al extremo


----------



## brickworld (1 Dic 2022)

Es que me jode los putos perrolistos de los cojones el lado fácil el lado fácil ñiñiñi vamos que prefieren sufrir con los PUTOS MOROS y que ardan las calles y sufrir el riesgo de mofa y escarnio de los jodido moros que enfrentarse a Brasil y si hay que perder se pierde ES QUE NO ME JODAS CON LA MENTALIDAD FUNCIVAGA!!!! ES QUE NO ME JODAS!!


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Dic 2022)

Tranquilos que Begoño en Marruecos tiene mano...digo manubrio


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Ahora va Brasil y queda 2º o algo


----------



## Stalkeador (1 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> Una cosa que me llama especialmente la atención. Se ha visto una imagen clara una vez han dado el segundo gol? Una de esas que se ve la linea esa que echan y el balon dentro? Porque no lo recuerdo y sino la han sacado, da mucho que pensar. Saludos



Más claro que el agua, pero el VAR no lo ha visto...


----------



## TNTcl (1 Dic 2022)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> El gol es válido. Si trazas un línea vertical sobre la línea de banda y toca el balón no es fuera.



Esa pelota está fuera, completamente fuera.

O vamos a llegar a cuánto está hinchado un balón de fútbol?.

Es ridículo.


----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

He encontrado el lugar ideal para ver el partido (en la calle más chunga y más mora que conozco del Raval)




Lo bueno es que es a las 4 y no a las 8

Lo chungo es que a las 6 ya es de noche


----------



## Lake (1 Dic 2022)

A ver cómo disimulan la flagrante ilegalidad en el segundo gol nipón , que ha sido convalidada por el BAR .

Lo cual pone en cuestión ese sistema vendido como "infalible" y " ultrasofisticado " . Algo bueno tenía que tener ese partido
esperpéntico


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> Más claro que el agua, pero el VAR no lo ha visto...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278795



Como en el mundial de Corea 2002


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1278793



Nein dineren Antonio.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Dic 2022)

perder el dia de la prostitucion contra el pais que nos esta invadiendo y se va a cagar en la constitucion es altamente masonico

me nvtre


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Ahora iba a ser la hostia que Brasil se dejase perder por pila de ellos y saltase al lado del cuadro donde España jajajajjajajajaj


----------



## Fauna iberica (1 Dic 2022)

la que van a liar los moracos, ya veremos como destrozan todo como en belgica, francia y demas, con eso ya psamos definitivamente a la europa perdida ante la inmigracion, vamos a ver cmo nos han tomado aqui tambien la medida.

Qatarluña va a arder.


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> Una cosa que me llama especialmente la atención. Se ha visto una imagen clara una vez han dado el segundo gol? Una de esas que se ve la linea esa que echan y el balon dentro? Porque no lo recuerdo y sino la han sacado, da mucho que pensar. Saludos





ya te la doy yo


----------



## Hermericus (1 Dic 2022)

Lo jodido va a ser que nos eliminen los moros.

Luis Enrique no podrá volver a España


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

Porque no usan el famoso "ojo de halcón" en el segundo gol?

Hay una imagen totalmente en línea y ni hacen zoom,

raro, raro, raro


----------



## javso (1 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Alemania no se ha clasificado porque perdieron contra Japon y empataron contra España.
> 
> Lo que hagan los demas con sus partidos es cosa de los demas.



Exactamente los mismo que ha hecho España


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Dic 2022)

Los moros nos ganan


----------



## noc555 (1 Dic 2022)

Es lo mejor que les ha podido pasar, dosis de humildad.
Siempre les paso al ir de favoritos


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Dic 2022)

España es un equipete gris sin recursos ni individualidades que marquen la diferencia.

No va a ninguna parte, lo siento.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> como ante suecia cuando perdidomos en un clasificatorio,,NECESITAMOS mañacos cuando el rival se enroca...



Si España tirara melones al área pos a lo mejor rascaba


----------



## Lukytrike (1 Dic 2022)

En ese frame el japo aún no ha tocado el balón.



Lake dijo:


> A ver cómo disimulan la flagrante ilegalidad en el segundo gol nipón , que ha sido convalidada por el BAR .
> 
> Lo cual pone en cuestión ese sistema vendido como "infalible" y " ultrasofisticado " . Algo bueno tenía que tener ese partido
> esperpéntico
> ...


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

La culpa es de Koke


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Qué locura.
> A octavos contra los marroquíes.
> 
> Alemania y Costa Rica eliminada.
> ...



Lo único bueno de esto es que creerán que lo hemos planificado todo ( piensa mal y acertarás es algo universal ), pero no, esto es lo que hay


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Extremos son delanteros. El problema es que este es muy malo, no llena al extremo nunca.



para midelanteros son 9 puros... no extremos ,mañacos como este


----------



## ravenare (1 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Pero qué queréis? Si el centro del campo de España es de un equipo de la Europa league



Piticlin piticlin !!!
Si diga?
Pasa a octavos la España de LE. Jodase Mandril!!!
Taluec.


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> Más claro que el agua, pero el VAR no lo ha visto...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278795



Hostias qué robo. Contra España pero sobre todo, contra Alemania. De esto sí tendrían que quejarse y no por no llevar brazaletes de maricones.


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> El gol es válido. Si trazas un línea vertical sobre la línea de banda y toca el balón no es fuera.



*UNA PUTA MIERDA
TOMA LINEA
*


----------



## ArturoB (1 Dic 2022)

Otra más


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Si España tirara melones al área pos a lo mejor rascaba



asi marco morata con un melon


----------



## TNTcl (1 Dic 2022)

El twitch ese de Luis Enrique va a tener más audiencia que Ana Rosa Quintana, y no con cosas rosas...


----------



## SOY (1 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Ese balón salió completo.
> 
> De todos modos el que la lía es Luis Enrique:
> - Saca a un lateral de mierda que ya regaló un gol, el negro Balde.
> ...



Luis Enrique juega en el bando enemigo.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Alemania se ha suicidado para permitirnos pasar.


----------



## brickworld (1 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Lo jodido va a ser que nos eliminen los moros.
> 
> Luis Enrique no podrá volver a España



Es que eso es lo que no entienden Los jodidos perrolistos que perder contra LA PUTA MORERIA es un riesgo que no podemos admitir QUE SON PUTOS MOROS Y NOS LA VAN A LIAR que no son monjas como los japos


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

La culpa es de Koke

y puuuuuntoooo


----------



## HDR (1 Dic 2022)

El núcleo de la Selección, especialmente su 11 titular, viene de un equipo que lleva 2 años seguidos cayendo a la Europa League, y otros tantos años anteriores haciendo el absoluto ridículo en eliminatorias de Champions.

¿Qué pretendéis?


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> España es un equipete gris sin recursos ni individualidades que marquen la diferencia.
> 
> No va a ninguna parte, lo siento.



Pues si


----------



## Hermericus (1 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1278799
> 
> ya te la doy yo



Pues ahi se ve que no salió la circunferencia

Lo pondrán en el chiringuito


----------



## filets (1 Dic 2022)

Los fueras de juego los miden a nivel subatomico pero del balon fuera del campo ni una sola imagen


----------



## Lake (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La foto es clara, el balón no ha traspasado al 100% la línea de fondo
> 
> Esto no es basket



Me he perdido ... cuando han sacado esa regla ? de toda la vida cuando la base está fuera es fuera . Alguna cita del reglamento para ilustrar el debate ?

Imaginemos lo caótico de dictaminar fueras de banda , penalties etc etc si se tratara de aplicar así la regla , porque la circunferencia que hace el balón es difícil de establecer comparada con su base incluso con medios ultrasofisticados .


----------



## landlady (1 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El gol que dejó a Alemania fuera.
> 
> Veo que el mundial sigue igual de adulterado



Viendo que Europa se va al garete tienen que buscar nuevos mercados en Asia.

No es nada personal, solo son negocios.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Es que eso es lo que no entienden Los jodidos perrolistos que perder contra LA PUTA MORERIA es un riesgo que no podemos admitir QUE SON PUTOS MOROS Y NOS LA VAN A LIAR que no son monjas como los japos



hacen el mismo 5-3 -2 ASI QUE veremos un autobus


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (1 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Que pongan mejor a Scariolo.



De romper defensas sabe bastante más. Que era pegar pepinazos (debe provocar alergia a todo quién no sea Olmo) y colgar balones a Asensio (que no sé por qué cojones marchaba tanto a la banda).


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Dic 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Que nutrición siento al ver esa "Alemania" llena de negros ser eliminada y más encima en la primera fase



Solo se tenían que dejar ganar. Como se suele decir , jodiendo se jodió.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> He encontrado el lugar ideal para ver el partido (en la calle más chunga y más mora que conozco del Raval)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278796
> 
> ...



La Baraka de Franco.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> asi marco morata con un melon



Mir no sale de inicio ni de coña, pero para los últimos instantes te vale Mir


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Los moros le van a dar por culo al Morralla, al LE y al yerno, pero a base de bien.... Lo verán tus ojos...



A ti si que te van a dar por el tras-tras, que sabemos que te gustan los moha y por eso quieres que gane Marruecos, para ver si pillas cacho con morito güeno


----------



## Otrasvidas (1 Dic 2022)

Peor partido que el España-Rusia de 2018 y ahí ahí con el España-Holanda de 2014. Droga durísima.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2022)

landlady dijo:


> Viendo que Europa se va al garete tienen que buscar nuevos mercados en Asia.
> 
> No es nada personal, solo son negocios.



mejor en esta fase de grupos que como en KOREA en cuartos


----------



## otroyomismo (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Terrassa



Salt


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Dic 2022)

ya no hay un villa ahi para sacarle las castañas del fuego a tanto tikiKAKA de mierda, eso es lo que pasa


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pues ahi se ve que no salió la circunferencia
> 
> Lo pondrán en el chiringuito



Po vale


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Dic 2022)

La verdad que la retransmisión de la 1 está siendo muy buena con los ex jugadores de la roja


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Dic 2022)

Adn farsa


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Lo del var tendrían que explicar lo del segundo gol de Japón pero explicarlo bien sin medias tintas porque habiendo 4 putas pantallas y 4 tipos viéndolo no me creo que no hayan visto salir ese balón.
Alemania les tendría que pedir explicaciones.
Sí se lo hacen a Alemania que no le harán a los demás miedo da.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## brickworld (1 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> hacen el mismo 5-3 -2 ASI QUE veremos un autobus



Pues igual que con los japos que defendían 10 y son madres de Calcuta NO HEMOS PODIDO EN 40 MINUTOS los moros van a liarla y si hay expulsados mejor


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Dic 2022)

Pues yo no veo claro que el balon salga, como la mayoría. Lo veo 50/50


----------



## Metamorfosis (1 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Pues le tengo ganas a algo asi.
> 
> A ver si revienta todo de una vez



Uno de los grandes partidos del Mundial, igual que USA vs Irán del otro día y Bélgica vs Croacia.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Gavi balón de horo

un fenómeno


----------



## Palimpsesto. (1 Dic 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> Más claro que el agua, pero el VAR no lo ha visto...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278795



Eso ha echado a los bozaleros otanistas alemanes.
Qué se jodan
Pena que España que respresenta lo mismo que Alemania no se fuera para casa también


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Peor partido que el España-Rusia de 2018 y ahí ahí con los España-Holanda y España-Chile de 2014.



NO ,, en esos partidos no hubo robo y españa jugo mal todo el partido..aqui españa domino toda la primera parte por apastamiento..y solo hubi 10 minuto9s horribles.. en esos que mencionas fueron todos los minutos horribles


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)

Ver juar a Alemania en su auténtico estilo sólo los 20 últimos minutos y cuando ya estaban eliminados es muy triste.
Se merecen todo lo que les pase


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Me he perdido ... cuando han sacado esa regla ? de toda la vida cuando la base está fuera es fuera . Alguna cita del reglamento para ilustrar el debate ?


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Gavi balón de horo
> 
> un fenómeno



Gavi "o Rei" jajaja


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues yo no veo claro que el balon salga, como la mayoría. Lo veo 50/50






joder masho


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Dic 2022)

Buenas noches un placer alternar la retransmisión de RTVE con tan reputados foreros


P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Los moros nos ganan



Está escrito


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Dic 2022)

Creo que Croacia llegará lejos


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Mucho var, mucha tecnología para eso! 
Jajajajaja! Habiendo 4 pantallas! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Dic 2022)

Es la oportunidad que Gabi destroce rodillas moras para que Leonor vea en el un alfa que la salve del matrimonio con Mena I que la quiere imponer Sanchez


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Lo jodido va a ser que nos eliminen los moros.
> 
> Luis Enrique no podrá volver a España



En este país de mierda es al contrario...

Si el equipo de LE le mete 8 a los moracos, aun tendremos a los progres diciendo que es un abuso del débil y tal, que eso es imperialista y franquista y facha...

Y si los moros nos follan, la progresía lo celebra con ellos....

Ahora bien... Cómo este equipo no es una selección, es el capricho de un culerdo, por mi que se vayan a la mierda todos y se suspenda el partido por algún motivo y se acabe el Mundial y ya está...


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Morocos, Portvgal, Francia y Holanda


----------



## Leer (1 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El gol que dejó a Alemania fuera.
> 
> Veo que el mundial sigue igual de adulterado


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues yo no veo claro que el balon salga, como la mayoría. Lo veo 50/50



En directo se ha pitado fuera y no hay evidencia suficiente para revertir la decisión... a mi me parece una cagada grande.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, evitamos a Brasil, a Francia, a Argentina hasta la final y nos cargamos a Alemania... anda que no lo quería la gente.



Lo jodido va a ser cuando lo que nos convenga no es perder, sino ganar


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pues ahi se ve que no salió la circunferencia
> 
> Lo pondrán en el chiringuito



No se ve tan claro, hay una imagen totalmente en línea y no la sacan con zoom.


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Morocos, Portvgal, Francia y Holanda



A la final hy candidatos más gordos en su lado, que Holanda, pero todo puede pasar jejeje


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ver juar a Alemania en su auténtico estilo sólo los 20 últimos minutos y cuando ya estaban eliminados es muy triste.
> Se merecen todo lo que les pase
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278807
> 
> ...






te jodes y que te den por culo nunca mejor dicho por apoyar la dictadura homosexual


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Morocos, Portvgal, Francia y Holanda



nos puede ganar cualquiera, pero los moros y los ilusos no me dan miedo


----------



## cebollo (1 Dic 2022)

Creo que las semifinales van a ser Argentina - Brasil y España contra Francia o Inglaterra.


----------



## TNTcl (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1278808



Eso está fuera aunque no lo diga google, es una vergüenza, ya lo he dicho antes, o hay que ajustar a t0 en milisegundos las cosas, o la presión del balón.


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues yo no veo claro que el balon salga, como la mayoría. Lo veo 50/50



Amigo, sí eso no lo ves entonces apaga y vámonos! Porque más claro imposible!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Dic 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Luis Enrique juega en el bando enemigo.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Según como lo mires se ha quitado de encima a Alemania.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (1 Dic 2022)

No era un partido ni para Balde ni para Williams. 

El equipo no ha competido porque se ha dosificado. Hubiera sido una locura haber puesto a 11 suplentes.

España puede llegar a semis. Además, Marruecos se ha desgastado físicamente en la fase de grupos.


----------



## Cobat (1 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1278811
> 
> 
> joder masho



El balón tiene que salir en su totalidad, puede que el borde de la pelota no haya salido. Igualmente que más da, vamos a cagar en el pecho a los moros


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> nos puede ganar cualquiera, pero los moros y los ilusos no me dan miedo



Visto lo de hoy no se yo


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

primera parte gol de Morata y otro remate a pueeta de Morata

Too la segunda parte eliminaos y un tiro a puerta en el min 88

broooooootal


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> A la final hy candidatos más gordos en su lado, que Holanda, pero todo puede pasar jejeje



Con este paquismo llegamos a semis de la Evrocopa, nos temen aun con tipos como Ferran, Balde o Nico


----------



## Otrasvidas (1 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> NO ,, en esos partidos no hubo robo y españa jugo mal todo el partido..aqui españa domino toda la primera parte por apastamiento..y solo hubi 10 minuto9s horribles.. en esos que mencionas fueron todos los minutos horribles



En la primera parte, la defensa y el portero han sido una PUTA CALAMIDAD


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La culpa es de Koke
> 
> y puuuuuntoooo



Era el único contento al final del partido.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1278799
> 
> ya te la doy yo



A Canadá le han anulado esta tarde un gol con la pelota rebasando la línea de la misma manera.

Esto del var es una mierda, roban igual pero echándole más teatro.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Dic 2022)

Sigo con mi porra

Campeón del mundo Portugal

Final Portugal vs Brasil

Gana portugal


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

Cobat dijo:


> El balón tiene que salir en su totalidad, puede que el borde de la pelota no haya salido. Igualmente que más da, vamos a cagar en el pecho a los moros



Cuando tú jugabas al fútbol eso no era fuera?


----------



## brickworld (1 Dic 2022)

Lo he dicho antes los PUTOS MOROS van a salir inflados de dirhams o mejor aún oro del rey moro para que marruecos se coma a España NO HAY MEJOR OPORTUNIDAD el puto rey moro les va a meter millones a cada jodido moro y van a salir como menas en el Raval

Y nosotros?? Lo mismo hasta les dan una charla para que ninguno se le escape la palabra moro


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Otra más
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278804



La iba a poner, la imagen está sacada un pelin fuera de la perpendicular por delante de la portería (ver larguero y linea de fondo) eso hace que la perspectiva sea mas próxima a la linea y yo la veo en el limite, por lo que yo creo que la pelota ha salido totalmente, no de mucho, pero lo suficiente para que no subiese. De rebota han jodido a Alemania


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Tenemos un día más de descanso.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues yo no veo claro que el balon salga, como la mayoría. Lo veo 50/50



Pues yo estoy contigo. No lo veo 100% claro, y si no se ve 100% claro tiene que primar la decisión en el campo, según parece.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (1 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Creo que las semifinales van a ser Argentina - Brasil y España contra Francia o Inglaterra.



Perdemos contra Japón dando una imagen lamentable y ya pensáis que llegaremos a cuartos


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En directo se ha pitado fuera y no hay evidencia suficiente para revertir la decisión... a mi me parece una cagada grande.



en la toma aerea se ve claramente. Solo tenian que congelar la imagen desde el VAR y no poner una y otra vez una repeticion lateral y en diagonal

Los mismos muñequitos del fuera de jeugo te valen para esto.


----------



## JAGGER (1 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Otra más
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278804



Está dentro, sin duda. Yo pensé que no pero esta foto y perspectiva lo confirma. Goal.


----------



## Tronio (1 Dic 2022)

Esto ha sido bochornoso señores,españa se ha dejado perder,alemania deberia reclamar por el falso segundo gol a españa,ellos nos han salvado,no deberian haber metido ni un gol más a costa rica.


----------



## Lukytrike (1 Dic 2022)

Faltaría ver la repetición de nuevo y capturar el frame correcto, pero creo que esa imagen que has puesto es un momento antes de tocar el balón, me pareció ver que toca el balón y este rebota en el suelo de forma muy clara sobrepasando totalmente la línea.



Leer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1278812


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Amigo, sí eso no lo ves entonces apaga y vámonos! Porque más claro imposible!
> Pozdrawiam.



Pues que alguien ponga un fotograma de cuando está el balon fuera.

Recuerdo que debe estar fuera incluso la parte exterior de la bola que no está en contacto con el suelo


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

La farsa de Luisenrique quita las ganas de ermondial


----------



## condimento (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, evitamos a Brasil, a Francia, a Argentina hasta la final y nos cargamos a Alemania... anda que no lo quería la gente.



Posibles semis:

BRASIL-ARGENTINA
FRANCIA-ESPAÑA

Bastante auténticas de darse.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Está dentro, sin duda. Yo pensé que no pero esta foto y perspectiva lo confirma. Goal.



Exacto, aquí está dentro.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Hemos hecho lo que ha hecho Italia toda la vida


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Está dentro, sin duda. Yo pensé que no pero esta foto y perspectiva lo confirma. Goal.



Otro argentino cegato cuatroojos 
si se lo llegan a hacer al Messi habría que oírte


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues yo no veo claro que el balon salga, como la mayoría. Lo veo 50/50



Me podría equivocar, pero si toda la parte del balón que está en contacto con el suelo está fuera yo creo que eso es fuera de toda la vida, y es el caso


----------



## Fabs (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Dic 2022)

El gitano Luis padrique


----------



## cebollo (1 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Perdemos contra Japón dando una imagen lamentable y ya pensáis que llegaremos a cuartos



He dicho semifinales.


----------



## Zarpa (1 Dic 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> No era un partido ni para Balde ni para Williams.
> 
> El equipo no ha competido porque se ha dosificado. Hubiera sido una locura haber puesto a 11 suplentes.
> 
> España puede llegar a semis. Además, Marruecos se ha desgastado físicamente en la fase de grupos.



NI este ni ninguno, que fueran convocados ya era un insulto a la inteligencia.


----------



## vegahermosa (1 Dic 2022)

entiendo que luis enrique queria refrescar el equipo, pero esas licencias cuando no tienes asegurada la clasificacion son un riesgo como hemos comprobado hoy que casi nos cuestan la clasificacion.

por otra parte el equipo ha sido muy plano, no ha puesto intensidad en ningun momento del partido.

este partido puede ser un aviso a navegantes o puede ser una catarsis futura.

se ha retrocedido de todo lo bien que lo hicimos los dos partidos anteriores.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Si a cualquier equipo le validan un gol así en contra, pone el grito en el cielo. 

Mientras no haya una repetición cenital con las cámaras estas semiautomáticas, yo lo sigo viendo fuera, y encima en directo han pitado fuera... vamos tiene huevos dar un gol sin evidencia.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Otra más
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278804



Eso no está dentro, parece dentro por la perspectiva, pero es que no está cenital si no el larguero sería coincidente con la línea de fondo.

Es fuera brutal.


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

españa brasil en la final. 

Lo habeis leido aqui...








...pero no os digo en que mundial


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (1 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues yo no veo claro que el balon salga, como la mayoría. Lo veo 50/50



Ese debate, realmente, poco sentido tiene. La caña tiene que darse en cuanto al Tiki Paco. Esto de jugarla hasta con el portero y de no tirar ni aunque secuestren a sus familias... Es con lo que había que dar caña. No puede ser andar así.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2022)

Ultimo comentario por hoy:

*Morata*: de momento la unica que toca la marca, lo cual para el ya es demasiado, por lo demas, ni aparece.
*Olmo*: el mejor del equipo junto con Gavi, dentro de lo muy mejorable que es todo el equipo.
*Nico *Williams: esta mas perdido que un gitano en Tokio, el chaval la pedia por la banda para echar a correr, pero no entendia que el planteamiento era marear la pelota en el medio campo y avanzar, pero hacia atras. Aun tiene que familiarizarse con el tiki taki.
*Gavi*: el unico que tiene futuro en esta banda de lagartos.
*Busquets*: no se ni como es futbolista.
*Pedri*: inflado, yo no se que le ven.
*Balde*: ni bueno ni malo.
*Azpilicueta*: complice necesario del tiki taki.
*Pau Torres*: algodon de azucar, nubecilla, ovejita que pasta por el campo.
*Rodrigo*: estaba mejor en el medio en lugar de Busquets.
*Unai Simon*: pse.

Lo peor de todo es que creo que Morata es absolutamente necesario en esta selección.


----------



## Rediooss (1 Dic 2022)

Y si no también, habrá movida por parte de ellos ganemos o perdamos


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> A Canadá le han anulado esta tarde un gol con la pelota rebasando la línea de la misma manera.
> 
> Esto del var es una mierda, roban igual pero echándole más teatro.



La tecnología de gol es un pvto laser con una precisión de la hostia, nada que ver con las salidas del balón, si un gol es gol se sabe perfectamente, que el balón salga del terreno depende del que lo mire


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Me podría equivocar, pero si toda la parte del balón que está en contacto con el suelo está fuera yo creo que eso es fuera de toda la vida, y es el caso



Tu imaginate que la parte mas exterior de la linea es una hoja de papel que va desde la linea hasta el cielo, entonces para que el balon esté fuera debe estar completamente fuera sin tocar el papel, no solo la linea


----------



## vegahermosa (1 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> He dicho semifinales.



no se lo cree ni chicho terremoto


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (1 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> He dicho semifinales.



Peor


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> No se que será peor, si que nos eliminen hoy o que nos eliminen los amego segarro en Octavos.
> 
> Casi que prefiero no sufrir más e irnos ya para casa.



Pienso lo mismo ... será porque vivimos cerca ...



Edu.R dijo:


> Hemos hecho lo que ha hecho Italia toda la vida



Ya, pero los italianos luego ganan en las eliminatorias, a ver qué hacemos con los hameghos.


----------



## Th89 (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hemos hecho lo que ha hecho Italia toda la vida



Pero hemos dejado nuestro sello, el paquismo egpañol.


----------



## Zarpa (1 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> españa brasil en la final.
> 
> Lo habeis leido aqui...
> 
> ...



Argentina vs España imo


----------



## il banditto (1 Dic 2022)

Si se deja mini amunike de poner negrocs y morralla podemos hacer algo, a la morería creo que les vamos a ganar y en cuartos a portugal (ojo con suiza que compite muy bien lo mismo pasan ellos) estará nivelado, no sería un imposible plantarnos en semis probablemente contra Frangola, donde nos doy un 35% pero primero hay que arrasar a los pvtos moros, con mandarlos para casa 4-0 como si en la siguiente ronda el mariconazo.de.cr7 nos casca 3


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Eso no está dentro, parece dentro por la perspectiva, pero es que no está cenital si no el larguero sería coincidente con la línea de fondo.
> 
> Es fuera brutal.



Pues aquí hay una pila de eminencias que dicen que está dentro
es para denunciar a la fifa en el juzgado


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (1 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> españa brasil en la final.
> 
> Lo habeis leido aqui...
> 
> ...



Al principio lo dije, ahora ya no estoy tan seguro....... De España


----------



## ArturoB (1 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Está dentro, sin duda. Yo pensé que no pero esta foto y perspectiva lo confirma. Goal.



No me jodas


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Con este paquismo llegamos a semis de la Evrocopa, nos temen aun con tipos como Ferran, Balde o Nico



Jajajajajajajja, nos vamos a divertir.

Encima, creo que visto el cuadro, vamos por el turno de las 20h en todos o casi todos, asi que da tiempo a llegar del remo si es entre semana las elim


----------



## Otrasvidas (1 Dic 2022)

Contra los moromierdas hay que ser IMPLACABLES. No vale sólo con ganar , hay que destrozarlos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ultimo comentario por hoy:
> 
> *Morata*: de momento la unica que toca la marca, lo cual para el ya es demasiado, por lo demas, ni aparece.
> *Olmo*: el mejor del equipo junto con Gavi, dentro de lo muy mejorable que es todo el equipo.
> ...




Lo de busquet me da hasta pena

Y Luis padrique quita al único centrocsmpista que estaba haciendo algo. Gavi

Pedri es uno de los jugadores más sobrevalorados del fútbol mundial


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> A Canadá le han anulado esta tarde un gol con la pelota rebasando la línea de la misma manera.
> 
> Esto del var es una mierda, roban igual pero echándole más teatro.



Oye, pues es cierto lo de Canadá el balón se coló dentro pero es que ni los canadienses ni protestaron creo o como el var no dijo nada al árbitro pues sí te vi ni me acuerdo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Tu imaginate que la parte mas exterior de la linea es una hoja de papel que va desde la linea hasta el cielo, entonces para que el balon esté fuera debe estar completamente fuera sin tocar el papel, no solo la linea



que yo ya te entiendo pero te repito lo que te he dicho


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Dic 2022)

Te explico 

Si perdemos también habrá movida. La hubo en Bruselas ganando ellos

Movida tendrás y encima eliminados. Derrota total. Humillación absoluta


----------



## NORDWAND (1 Dic 2022)

Contra Marruecos, Simón nos hará pasar a cuartos, en la tanda de penaltis. Aquí lo leíste


----------



## Desencantado (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y otra del imbecil de Unai con los pies



Lo de UnAy! con los pies lo desaprueba hasta las asociación española de podólogos.


----------



## Perchas (1 Dic 2022)

Hacia años que no veia un partido de futbol, hoy he visto que falta materia prima, ni uno se salva, ni siquiera balones a la hoya cuando vas perdiendo


----------



## Dr.Muller (1 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> No me jodas
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278819



No pierdas el tiempo
hay quien no lo va a ver nunca


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

Qué había dicho el del tarot?


----------



## vegahermosa (1 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Tu imaginate que la parte mas exterior de la linea es una hoja de papel que va desde la linea hasta el cielo, entonces para que el balon esté fuera debe estar completamente fuera sin tocar el papel, no solo la linea



no nos la podemos envainar asi, ha sido descarado y una chapuza a la altura del penalti que le pitaron a argentina ayer.

no se de donde cojones eran los arbitros de hoy pero esto ya huele a chamusquina

a brasil no tienen cojones a pitarselo


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

esta mañana, hablando del fuera de juebo, he comentao lo de que el balón debe pasar por completo la línea.

Ha sido una premonición.

También he comentao que la farsa de luis enrique necesitaba dejar paso a un 4-4-2 clásico con Koke en el medio del campo en una revelasión.

pero como no se podía de saber, pues estamos en octavos porque Alimaña ha querido


----------



## ironpipo (1 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Los moros nos ganan



Van a salir a matar y entre nuestros jugadores no hay ni uno solo que usted diga que se ve con cojones para plantarles cara.

Para ellos eliminar a España y a poder ser ridiculizarle sería un premio tan grande como ganar el mundial.


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Al principio lo dije, ahora ya no estoy tan seguro....... De España



No se puede hacer todo tan absolutamente mal como esta noche y continuar en el mundial. Con un marruecos-portugal para meterte en SEMIFINALES.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania dependía de si misma si ganaba 7-0, y no ha hecho su trabajo, NO OS SINTÁIS CULPABLES.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> españa brasil en la final.
> 
> Lo habeis leido aqui...
> 
> ...



Las profecías de los Simpsons:









Los Simpson predicen cómo quedará España en el Mundial


Otras predicciones son menos favorables a España de cara al Mundial de Qatar.




www.larazon.es


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> No me jodas
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278819



Esto es dentro.


----------



## Desencantado (1 Dic 2022)

Hay una posibilidad y es que ganemos a Marruecos y Priscilla en venganza filtre las fotos del tiburón más esperado de España.


----------



## LMLights (1 Dic 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> perder el dia de la prostitucion contra el pais que nos esta invadiendo y se va a cagar en la constitucion es altamente masonico
> 
> me nvtre



Pídete verlo en la TV del chaletito de FELIPE GONZALEZ en Tánger, igual te introduce en algún GRADO.










ArturoB dijo:


> Otra más
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278804




Hay 0.0002 micras de milimetro de BALÓN en el campo. GOL VALIDO

INYUSSSSTO pero válido.




Antiglobalismo dijo:


> La Baraka de Franco.



Hay que llevar la CABRA de la LEGÍÓN, para que los FOLLACABRAS se desfoguen antes del partido y los amegos empiezen el partido cansados.

Mmmmmm MORITO WAPO SEGARRO AMEGO?


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> España ha perdido a drede para quedar segunda de grupo y el lado mas facil del cuadro ?



No creo, pero ha salido de puta madre holles


----------



## Cobat (1 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Cuando tú jugabas al fútbol eso no era fuera?



Si. Pero no se en que partido me entere de eso, pusieron la vista de águila esa, como la de los partidos de tenis y vieron como la pelota no había salido totalmente por un borde.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> no nos la podemos envainar asi, ha sido descarado y una chapuza a la altura del penalti que le pitaron a argentina ayer.
> 
> no se de donde cojones eran los arbitros de hoy pero esto ya huele a chamusquina
> 
> a brasil no tienen cojones a pitarselo



en realidad, a quien han jodido ha sido a Alemania, como decimos por aquí hemos sido beneficiados en los cruces


----------



## filets (1 Dic 2022)

Hace falta un fisico de particulas para saber si esta dentro o fuera
Llamemos al CERN


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Esto es dentro.



Joder que cerca está el balón del palo no...

Si esa imagen es cierta, el balón está dentro. Pero parece un poco no sé.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Pues aquí hay una pila de eminencias que dicen que está dentro
> es para denunciar a la fifa en el juzgado



El puto calvo de infantino estaba casualmente hoy en el estadio quizá para asegurarse que no hubiera problemas en lo acordado.


----------



## sociedadponzi (1 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> No me jodas
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278819



el balon oculta un milimetro de linea


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Dic 2022)

*valgo pa jugar contra los cadiz , d'ai no me saques*

*mira me dieron su camiseta*


----------



## TNTcl (1 Dic 2022)

Eso es como el fuera de juego por una oreja, el fútbol es un juego de pies, DE PIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Gorroto (1 Dic 2022)

Joder con los comentarios de que Japón es una mierda. 

Mierda ha sido España. Japon ha ganado ni mas menos que a Alemania y a España. 

El Luis Enrique ese es bastante tonto no??? 

España no ha demostrado buen juego ni en este mundial ni en la clasificación para el mismo. No tiene grandes figuras ni son una gran seleccion. De hecho creo que es un éxito que pase a la siguiente ronda aunque sea de churro.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

La próxima eurocopa es en Alemania


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> el balon oculta un milimetro de linea




¿en qué perspectiva? porque la toma superior no es 100% vertical sino que está algo inclinada


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Joder cómo.se ha llegado el hilo de antis

El día del 7-0 estaba el hilo bien asedo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Pantalla gigante en Ceuta y Melilla para españoles MANDA


----------



## Bifaz23 (1 Dic 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Acabo de realizar la tirada correspondiente al partido España vs Japon y contra todo pronóstico me da como vencedor a los nipones.
> 
> España saldra a dominar el partido, pero se le va a hacer difícil controlar a los japos que serán todo corazón y garra.
> 
> ...





Bifaz23 dijo:


> Acabo de realizar la tirada correspondiente al partido España vs Japon y contra todo pronóstico me da como vencedor a los nipones.
> 
> España saldra a dominar el partido, pero se le va a hacer difícil controlar a los japos que serán todo corazón y garra.
> 
> ...



acerte


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*España después de la fase de grupos*


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Jajajajajajajja, nos vamos a divertir.
> 
> Encima, creo que visto el cuadro, vamos por el turno de las 20h en todos o casi todos, asi que da tiempo a llegar del remo si es entre semana las elim




Miento, octavos es a las 4 pero Martes festivo y posibles cuartos el Sábado a las 4, osea que libres.

Semis si es a las 8


----------



## TNTcl (1 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1278820
> 
> 
> Hace falta un fisico de particulas para saber si esta dentro o fuera
> Llamemos al CERN



Sobre todo, por que no se sabe si está tocando el balón en esa foto...


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

dejad de hablar de que si el balón ha salido o no por completo, que es vergüenza!


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> el balon oculta un milimetro de linea
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278822



Ahí no se ve una puta mierda, ni referencias ni nada. Como sabemos que es cenital?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Dic 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> acerte




haz tiradas para euromillones 

ah que ahi no aciertas

vale


----------



## Cobat (1 Dic 2022)

Si gana Marruecos, el rey moro se va a inflar a pollas por todos los rincones de palacio. No se va a salvar ni la guardia.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1278820
> 
> 
> Hace falta un fisico de particulas para saber si esta dentro o fuera
> Llamemos al CERN



Es lo que tienen las esferas sobres svperficies


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*ELIMINADOS otra vez en fase de grupos*


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Dic 2022)

Venga va, seamos claros, a mi España que jugase el lunes a las 4 no me iba bien, que estoy en el curro. El martes me va mucho mejor que es festivo y lo veré tranquilo y con una cervecita. 

Y ojo, que ahora es el cuadro de la oportunidad para llegar a semis y quien sabe si mas lejos. Este partido es el malo que suele tener España en los mundiales, ya no creo que tengamos ninguno tan penoso


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

¿A quién véis favorito para el derby norteafricano?


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

Encima el partido es el puto día de la constitución


----------



## Lake (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1278808



Puede que el reglamento diga eso , pero a efectos prácticos el 100% de encuentros se reglamentan según la ley no escrita de que la base del balón traspase o no las líneas . Lo de hoy en el partido de España ( y en el Canadá-Marruecos , con un gol fantasma que finalmente fue anulado , a pesar de que parecía que la base del balón había traspasado la línea ) , lo de hoy es una especie de NOVEDAD e HITO a la hora de arbitrar .

Cómo se van a reglamentar los penaltis a partir de ahora , por ejemplo ? contando con toda la esfericidad del balón a la hora de analizar si traspasa o no las líneas , o teniendo en cuenta solo su BASE , como hasta ahora ?


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (1 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ¿en qué perspectiva? porque la toma superior no es 100% vertical sino que está algo inclinada



En perspectiva de Genaro: *el* balón tocó claramente *la *línea. Si dices que no eres un machirulo.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No creo, pero ha salido de puta madre holles


----------



## SOY (1 Dic 2022)

Esta imagen (sin la ampliación) es la que están publicando varios medios pero, si os fijáis, el balón no tiene forma redonada sino que está deformado porque está siendo golpeado por el japonés, ergo, el primer impacto se produce antes de ese fotograma y entonces el balón estaba FUERA del campo.






.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Qué había dicho el del tarot?



que eche las cartas para el próximo partido y nos ahorramos el sufrimiento.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Están los del maraca entrevistando a peña aleatoria y españoles poquitos


----------



## JAGGER (1 Dic 2022)

La princesa española sigue enamorá del gnomo ese?
Ya no?


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Encima el partido es el puto día de la constitución



El Constitucionazo... que Marruecos te elimine el día de la Constitución


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Te echa Brasil y al menos hay algo de romanticismo, te tira un "grupo de amegos" y te quieres recortar las venas


----------



## NORDWAND (1 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> dejad de hablar de que si el balón ha salido o no por completo, que es vergüenza!



Como de equipo pequeño... Cuando les tangan


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*Gracias Alemania*


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

Todo indica semis...

Brasil VS Argentina

España o Portugal VS Francia o Inglaterra

El lado de España está potente.


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

@barullo 

Estarás contento??

Vamos por el cuadro que querías


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (1 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> *UNA PUTA MIERDA
> TOMA LINEA
> *



Creo que no has ententido nada.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Esto tiene que servir para avrir un debate en Marca y el AS sobre si el Cholo ha terminao su ciclo en el Atleti y si se lleva bien o mal con Joao.


y puuuuuntooooo


----------



## Manero (1 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pienso lo mismo ... será porque vivimos cerca ...
> 
> Ya, pero los italianos luego ganan en las eliminatorias, a ver qué hacemos con los hameghos.



A ver que pasará contra los amegos, pero ahora mismo después de ver el lamentable partido de hoy es muy difícil ser optimista para esa eliminatoria.

Lo único que nos puede salvar es que Marruecos es una selección sin tradición en los Mundiales y tal vez les entre el miedo escénico y se acojonen, pero futbolísticamente pienso que son mejores que España.


----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)

Los costarricenses se han dejado la vida. Al final el bajón físico les ha pasado factura.


----------



## vayaquesi (1 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con esa clasificación.
> 
> Creo que en cuanto a calidad Francia y Brasil están un paso por delante del resto, pero a saber. Francia viene de ganar el anterior mundial, y generalmente el equipo campeón suele hacer un mundial desastroso, pero a saber.
> 
> ...



Vayaquesí lo dijo, cuidado con Japón.

Lo mejor: la clasificación; pero vamos, dando ascopena...

Dicho esto, prefiero a Marruecos que a Croacia, que posiblemente jueguen mejor que los balcánicos, pero me parece más interesante, tanto en el aspecto deportivo (pues con Croacia los tenemos muy vistos) como en el aspecto extradeportivo. Pues para muchos de ellos esto será algo más que un partido, y por ello España debe de estar a la altura, y así de paso clasificarse para la siguiente ronda.


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿A quién véis favorito para el derby norteafricano?



Que jueguen otro grupo de cuatro, España, Marruecos, Ceuta y Melilla, al menos somos cbeza de serie


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Gracias Alemania*



Jojojo

No se si enseñárselo a mi team leader mañana


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Es lo que tienen las esferas sobres svperficies



esto no pasaba cuando el balon era un cubo


----------



## noc555 (1 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Otra más
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278804



Tangente total


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Y debe servir para cuestionar a Koke


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> @barullo
> 
> Estarás contento??
> 
> Vamos por el cuadro que querías


----------



## NORDWAND (1 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿A quién véis favorito para el derby norteafricano?



0-0 pasa España por penaltis


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Esta imagen (sin la ampliación) es la que están publicando los medios pero, si os fijáis, el balón no tiene forma redonada sino que está deformado porque está siendo golpeado por el japonés, ergo, el primer impacto se produce antes de ese fotograma y entonces el balón estaba FUERA del campo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que en 105 metros importe 1mm tiene cojones.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Ojalá Senegal en semifinales.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Dic 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> acerte



Podrías tirar las putas cartas con los amegos - segarros a ver qué te sale?

Es para un hamego.


----------



## Fabs (1 Dic 2022)

Según esto, si aplicamos la regla del gol para el balón fuera de juego, cuando esté tangente a la perpendicular de la línea sin llegar a atravesarla, sería fuera:


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Dic 2022)

Los madridistas están eufóricos con la derrota de España. Penoso jaja


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

La culpa es de Koke y ante todo no hay que volver a ponerle nunca más o la farsa perdería credibilidaj


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ojalá Senegal en semifinales.



Y Australia en la final


----------



## megadeth (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## LMLights (1 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> primera parte gol de Morata y otro remate a pueeta de Morata
> 
> Too la segunda parte eliminaos y un tiro a puerta en el min 88
> 
> broooooootal









Y MORATA reservado para los MOROS. Qué cosas eh?



Suprimo dijo:


> La tecnología de gol es un pvto laser con una precisión de la hostia, nada que ver con las salidas del balón, si un gol es gol se sabe perfectamente, que el balón salga del terreno depende del que lo mire



También se puede hackear el software del ordenador que procesa lo que muestra el VAR.


----------



## I. de A. (1 Dic 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> Más claro que el agua, pero el VAR no lo ha visto...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278795





Lake dijo:


> A ver cómo disimulan la flagrante ilegalidad en el segundo gol nipón , que ha sido convalidada por el BAR .
> 
> Lo cual pone en cuestión ese sistema vendido como "infalible" y " ultrasofisticado " . Algo bueno tenía que tener ese partido
> esperpéntico
> ...



Es gol.

Ver archivo adjunto 1278831


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Ojo cuidao hablando de biscotto por parte de España


----------



## Pura Sangre (1 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿A quién véis favorito para el derby norteafricano?




a Francia


----------



## Desencantado (1 Dic 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> España contra España el 6



España La Vieja contra España La Nueva el 6.


----------



## Roedr (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Constitucionazo... que Marruecos te elimine el día de la Constitución



La Constitución en España lleva añitos eliminada. Sería otro día en la oficina.

Sigo casi nada y he visto un poco de España hoy y me ha parecido malísima. Imagino que Marruecos nos ganará.

¿El Valde ese por qué juega en la Selección siendo tan malo?. Misma pregunta con el Williams.


----------



## Roedr (1 Dic 2022)

Pura Sangre dijo:


> a Francia



hehe


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Morata va pichichi empatao con Ratapé Rashford Gakpo y valencia

Ni en sus mejores sueños


----------



## Fabs (1 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1278820
> 
> 
> Hace falta un fisico de particulas para saber si esta dentro o fuera
> Llamemos al CERN



La perpendicular exterior de la línea es tangente al balón: está fuera.


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> 0-0 pasa España por penaltis



Lo dicho 

Lo va a ver su puta madre


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Quien lo diria q Marruecos y Japon primeras de grupo


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Se os debería caer el careto violeta de vergüenza por hacernos sufrir con los Gaviotas esos que habéis metido en la selección con calzador


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Si ganamos a los moros quién nos toca después?


----------



## JAGGER (1 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Otro argentino cegato cuatroojos
> si se lo llegan a hacer al Messi habría que oírte





ArturoB dijo:


> No me jodas
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278819



No son capaces de verlo?
Adentro 2 centímetros.


----------



## Sir Connor (1 Dic 2022)

Que equipazo tiene Espanya jaja ni con Japón pueden van a llegar lejos y para esta mierda se paran las ligas europeas y ahora contra los moros vaya mierda de mundial


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*¿Los nuevos candidatos?*


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si si, a salido seguro



@Taliván Hortográfico


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Dic 2022)

Marruecos -portugal -francia -brasil

A priori cruces muchos más fáciles para españita


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Lo dicho
> 
> Lo va a ver su puta madre



Quién ha dicho lo del 0-0 y que pasamos por penaltys?

Yo esta vez me voy a fiar de la bruja del Tarot esa que lleva acertando desde el primer partido, como diga que perdemos no lo veo.


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1278820
> 
> 
> Hace falta un fisico de particulas para saber si esta dentro o fuera
> Llamemos al CERN



Ni siquiera es una toma correcto y no han usado los muñequitos cuando hay una linea fija.

Si esta dentro lo tienen facilisimo.


----------



## sociedadponzi (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Jojojo
> 
> No se si enseñárselo a mi team leader mañana



dales las gracias  give me five


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Ese balón no salió pero el del mundial de Corea si.

FIFA business as usual. Que asco de organización globalista.


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> acerte



Casi

Con el 2-1 de Costa Rica 

Al final España ha pasado...


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*España extrañamente perdiendo de último minuto*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

si creen que lo hemos apañado aún nos tendrán respeto, espero que se den cuenta de lo limitados que somos cuando ya sea tarde


----------



## Glokta (1 Dic 2022)

el partido de España ha sido calaverico, en la primera parte si hubieran apretado les meten otro a los japos pero se han dedicado a mamonear, pasecito horizontal pasecito al portero. En la segunda Japon nos ha comido 15 min, se ha cerrado atrás y a la contra ha estado mas cerca su tercero que nuestro empate. Ya dije que la que me parece la gran cagada de la lista es no llevar un 9 tanque tipo B.Iglesias para que juegue en estas condiciones, Japón cerrado y ni un jugador con capacidad de rematar un centro

Por otra parte, se nos ha quedado un cuadro muchísimo mas asequible así que


----------



## HDR (1 Dic 2022)

__





Hespaña no tiene manera de ganarle una guerra a Marruecos


- Ceuta y Melilla no están incluidas en el tratado de entrada de Hespaña a la OTAN. - EEUU y Reino Unido, que son los que mandan, son cada vez más cercanos a los marroquíes y nunca irían a la guerra contra ellos. Menos aún a favor de Hespaña. - El carácter del hespañol del s. XX-XXI es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> acerte



Al final el 7 de espadas tenía todo el sentido,.pero el perjudicado ha sido Alemania...


----------



## sociedadponzi (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Quien lo diria q Marruecos y Japon primeras de grupo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278836



y casi costa rica


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Dic 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> La perpendicular exterior de la línea es tangente al balón: está fuera.



El balón NO estaba fuera.

Tiene que pasar "por tierra y por aire" según la regla.

Aquí un video que lo explica.


----------



## Lake (1 Dic 2022)

Sean cuales sean las disquisiciones sobre la NUEVA aplicación práctica de la ley del balón fuera , y repito que así no se ha aplicado nunca , está claro que hay una flagrante contradicción con otros deportes con una pelota como por ejemplo el tenis , 
donde la marca que deja la base de la bola es la que dictamina el fuera de juego .




Los medios alemanes van a echar humo mañana con esta " arbitrariedad ".


----------



## Roedr (1 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> y casi costa rica



¿Es el grupo de España el peor del Mundial?.


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

había que quitar a Morata en la segunda parte
y lo de no haber vuelto a rematar a puerta hasta el min 88 es culpa de Koke


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No son capaces de verlo?
> Adentro 2 centímetros.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278837



Y el pie del japones donde esta?


----------



## Desencantado (1 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> a ver quijadas
> 
> ¿que nos cuentas hoy en el stream eeehhh hijo de Amunike?



Las pijadas del Quijadas.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Al final el 7 de espadas tenía todo el sentido,.pero el perjudicado ha sido Alemania...



Tío ... esto no era lo que queríamos ... de tener la ilusión de jugar contra Brasil a poder perder con Marruecos ... Y la peña tan contenta de que vamos por el lado bueno.

Qué mala hostia, cojones.


----------



## petro6 (1 Dic 2022)

Luis Mandrake que se dedique a hacer el gilipollas en interner que tiene más futuro que de entrenador. Si España es capaz de llegar a semis es que el nivel actual del fútbol mundial es una mierda pinchada en un palo.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Imaginaros que mañana Brasil hace el mono y le dejan a Argentina el camino libre hasta la final cuando el primer día habia perdido con Arabia Saudi.


----------



## Hamtel (1 Dic 2022)

Y Rivero todo el partido sin enterarse de nada


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1278846



Y en esta foto el balón está doblado y todavía no lo tenía controlada.

Es clarísimo, cojones.


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> ni un jugador con capacidad de rematar un centro



Morata. Con eso ya es suficiente para el seleccionador, que ha perdido el culo para cambiarle no fuera a meter otro.


----------



## SOY (1 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> El balón NO estaba fuera.
> 
> Tiene que pasar "por tierra y por aire" según la regla.
> 
> Aquí un video que lo explica.



El balón estaba fuera.

Esta imagen (sin la ampliación) es la que están publicando varios medios pero, si te fijas, el balón no tiene forma redonda sino que está deformado porque está siendo golpeado por el japonés, ergo, el primer impacto se produce antes de ese fotograma y entonces el balón estaba FUERA del campo.






.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Es el grupo de España el peor del Mundial?.



El más igualado


----------



## Eär (1 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1278846



Está fuera. Han echado a los alemanes porque sí.


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Luis Mandrake que se dedique a hacer el gilipollas en interner que *tiene más futuro que de entrenad*or. Si España es capaz de llegar a semis es que el nivel actual del fútbol mundial es una mierda pinchada en un palo.



Cuantos entrenadores conoces que hayan ganado un triplete?


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

y en la primera parte, si no nos han cascao ningún gol con las cagaditas de Busquets atrás ha sido pura suerte.

Los japos han sido superiores.

Hemos tenido posesió inútil porque nos la han cedido mientras esperaban pa darnos la puntilla. Cuando nos han pacuñao nos han vuelto a dar la posesió


----------



## Roedr (1 Dic 2022)

SOY dijo:


> El balón estaba fuera.
> 
> Esta imagen (sin la ampliación) es la que están publicando varios medios pero, si te fijas, el balón no tiene forma redonda sino que está deformado porque está siendo golpeado por el japonés, ergo, el primer impacto se produce antes de ese fotograma y entonces el balón estaba FUERA del campo.
> 
> ...



Es verdad, bien visto.


----------



## Topollillo (1 Dic 2022)

No se que partido he visto hoy pero era algo parecido a esto con 1-2







Una de dos o ha habido un tongo muy gordo o son muy muy malos y no se cuál es peor, he visto una falta de ganas, de intensidad, de poquisimas ganas de ganar más que evidente.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2022)

Dice LE que no se ha enterado que hemos estado eliminados


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> esto no pasaba cuando el balon era un cubo



   

PD Repito que el problema es que no hay nada en plan centinela para ver si sale de la linea como si pasa con el gol, lo mejor de todo es que esos sensores valen 4 perras y conozco a uno que los monta con la raspberry pi 4


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Imaginaros que eso hubiese pasado en la final, lo del año 1966 se queda en anécdota.


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Tío ... esto no era lo que queríamos ... de tener la ilusión de jugar contra Brasil a poder perder con Marruecos ... Y la peña tan contenta de que vamos por el lado bueno.
> 
> Qué mala hostia, cojones.



Tengo tan claro que me parece lamentable el partido de hoy, como claro tengo que es buscado, y eso es imperdonable


----------



## Rediooss (1 Dic 2022)

SOY dijo:


> El balón estaba fuera.
> 
> Esta imagen (sin la ampliación) es la que están publicando varios medios pero, si te fijas, el balón no tiene forma redonda sino que está deformado porque está siendo golpeado por el japonés, ergo, el primer impacto se produce antes de ese fotograma y entonces el balón estaba FUERA del campo.
> 
> ...



Dice ahora LE que le han enseñado la foto del balón fuera y que prefiere pensar que está manipulada..." ¿ por qué si no...? " y silencio...


----------



## JAGGER (1 Dic 2022)

Mi analeses: España comete errores y no le sobra portero.


----------



## Lake (1 Dic 2022)

Y es como abrir el baúl de las serpientes , porque , ¿ cómo calcularemos desde ahora si la totalidad de la esfericidad del balón ha traspasado o no las líneas ? Harían falta muchas cámaras desde diferentes perspectivas , y ni aún así se garantizaría al cien por cien que la pelota hubiera traspasado o no la línea , cosa que con la aplicación práctica de mirar sólo la base del balón no es necesario .


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Tío ... esto no era lo que queríamos ... de tener la ilusión de jugar contra Brasil a poder perder con Marruecos ... Y la peña tan contenta de que vamos por el lado bueno.
> 
> Qué mala hostia, cojones.



Así es 

Y las sensaciones de clasificarse asi pues a mi como que no... por mucho que no esté Brasil en el camino...


----------



## Leer (1 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Dice LE que no se ha enterado que hemos estado eliminados


----------



## Bifaz23 (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Casi
> 
> Con el 2-1 de Costa Rica
> 
> Al final España ha pasado...



No he hablado en ningún momento de la eliminación de España. La tirada era sobre el partido entre estos y Japón. Por cierto, la tirada también hablaba de forma velada como España, a pesar del mal partido tendría la justicia de cara y acabaría pasando.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Y es como abrir el baúl de las serpientes , porque , ¿ cómo calcularemos desde ahora si la totalidad de la esfericidad del balón ha traspasado o no las líneas ? Harían falta muchas cámaras desde diferentes perspectivas , y ni aún así se garantizaría que la pelota hubiera traspasado la línea , cosa que con la aplicación práctica de mirar sólo la base del balón no es necesario .



En directo han dicho que el balón está fuera. NO hay evidencia suficiente para demostrar que ese balón está dentro... y lo han revertido. No sé, que al final "tampoco es excusa", pero que es llamativo si.

Los alemanes no son gente de poner excusas. Ellos saben que contra Japón la cagaron, igual que nosotros, que hoy encima Costa Rica les ha llegado a remontar... pero que es una jugada muy muy discutible.


----------



## petro6 (1 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Cuantos entrenadores conoces que hayan ganado un triplete?
> [/QUOTE
> uau¡¡¡ y Guus Hiddink ganó una Copa de Europa con el PSV, y era más malo que el alquitrán esnifao,


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Mi analeses: España comete errores y no le sobra portero.



A Unai Simón le daba yo un Revolver para que intentara lo que hace con los pieses


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Le han dao a Gavi el MVP o no?

qué injustisia


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

Acaban de decir que en los 3 últimos mundiales hemos ganado solamente 3 partidos a estas potencias:

Australia
Irán
Costa Rica

Madre mía


----------



## qbit (1 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1278846



Todo el balón toca fuera del campo.


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Eär dijo:


> Está fuera. Han echado a los alemanes porque sí.



De llevar el aura del primer partido a pasa a octavos arrastrando ese karma-polemica ( que no karma police)


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Gracias Alemania*




¡¡¡¡¡¡lo que me he reido con este meme!!!!!!     

gracias tio


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Japón o Marruecos



Charo Afgana lo dijo...


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Dic 2022)

SOY dijo:


> El balón estaba fuera.
> 
> Esta imagen (sin la ampliación) es la que están publicando varios medios pero, si te fijas, el balón no tiene forma redonda sino que está deformado porque está siendo golpeado por el japonés, ergo, el primer impacto se produce antes de ese fotograma y entonces el balón estaba FUERA del campo.
> 
> ...



Por qué supones que antes de ese fotograma el balón estaba fuera?

No pudo ser que el zapatazo lo curvara antes de que saliera del todo?


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## SOY (1 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Dice ahora LE que le han enseñado la foto del balón fuera y que prefiere pensar que está manipulada..." ¿ por qué si no...? " y silencio...



Pues no está manipulada.

Otra prueba más de que estaba fuera es que no han utilizado la realidad virtual que aplican en otras ocasiones y se han limitado a emitir un par de repeticiones desde los peores ángulos. Si hubieran emitido el vídeo, del que está sacado ese fotograma, antes de que el árbitro diera gol, se habría visto claramente que el balón estaba fuera. Por eso no lo han emitido.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Bifaz23 (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Al final el 7 de espadas tenía todo el sentido,.pero el perjudicado ha sido Alemania...



Bueno, aquella tirada fue muy general. Con una carta se hace difícil dilucidar realmente hacia dónde van las cosas.

Si saco tiempo intentaré hacer una tirada más en profundidad con todas las selecciones clasificadas para la fase final


----------



## LMLights (1 Dic 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Esta imagen (sin la ampliación) es la que están publicando varios medios pero, si os fijáis, el balón no tiene forma redonada sino que está deformado porque está siendo golpeado por el japonés, ergo, el primer impacto se produce antes de ese fotograma y entonces el balón estaba FUERA del campo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante perspectiva, ni siquiera con la tecnología más avanzada se puede hacer que la incertidumbre se reduzca a un cero absoluto.

Por eso el VAR es consultivo y el árbitro (humano) prevalece sobre el criterio "mecanicísta".

Sinceramente, y no lo digo por ser Español, yo eso gol lo hubiera anulado, por 0,00002 micras de milimetro está dentro.

0,00002 micras de milimetro a PRECIO DE PUTA............aquí hay "mística quántica bushido" OJO 



CON ESTOS CRITERIOS de "Inteligencia Artificial" que deciden las máquinas, puedes perder un mundial POR 0,00002 micras de milímetro.
PUEDES PERDER EL MUNDIAL por algo que no puedes ver, ni sentir, ni palpar ni contar. HAN VENDIDO EL FÚTBOL A SATANÁS.



Lake dijo:


> Y es como abrir el baúl de las serpientes , porque , ¿ cómo calcularemos desde ahora si la totalidad de la esfericidad del balón ha traspasado o no las líneas ? Harían falta muchas cámaras desde diferentes perspectivas , y ni aún así se garantizaría al cien por cien que la pelota hubiera traspasado o no la línea , cosa que con la aplicación práctica de mirar sólo la base del balón no es necesario .



La línea de pintura estaba DILATADA por el calor, y se ha ensanchado, OTRO FACTOR que no han tenido en cuenta. TENÍAN QUE HABER PARADO EL PARTIDO, extraer una muestra del cesped y el BALÓN para una BIOPSIA en el CERN.........


----------



## Bifaz23 (1 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Podrías tirar las putas cartas con los amegos - segarros a ver qué te sale?
> 
> Es para un hamego.



Las tirare el día del partido. Unas horas antes, como hoy he hecho.


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> No se que partido he visto hoy pero era algo parecido a esto con 1-2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ayer Arabia Saudí firmó un contrato con España (Navantia) para construir 5 buques de guerra más (estuvo por allí el preparao)

Digo que puestos a conspirar y tal


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (1 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Morata va pichichi empatao con Ratapé Rashford Gakpo y valencia
> 
> Ni en sus mejores sueños



Ni en los mejores sueños del rasford y gakpo ese.
Morata es el único del equipo capaz de marcar contra un equipo serio. Si no está él España no pasa.
Ha metido 3 goles de delantero de puta madre y aquí todavía la peña con sí que es malo. Sería titular en la mayoría de selecciones.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Dice LE que no se ha enterado que hemos estado eliminados



lo bueno de LE es que nunca sabes si te está vacilando o si es idiota


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La Constitución en España lleva añitos eliminada. Sería otro día en la oficina.
> 
> Sigo casi nada y he visto un poco de España hoy y me ha parecido malísima. Imagino que Marruecos nos ganará.
> 
> ¿El Valde ese por qué juega en la Selección siendo tan malo?. Misma pregunta con el Williams.




que por que juegan los malos valde y williams???

joder y : el jubilado busquets , ferran mata palomas , ausencio , carvajal (no está) , pedri mister sobrevalorado , etc etc .... el 80% de esta seleccion son malos 

pero claro son amiguetes del hijo de Amunike


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Dic 2022)

Vamooooooos.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*Una broma de mal gusto...*


----------



## Glokta (1 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Morata. Con eso ya es suficiente para el seleccionador, que ha perdido el culo para cambiarle no fuera a meter otro.



Morata llego con molestias, parece que le esta "protegiendo". Pero si, parece que lo ha hecho a adrede para que no haya debate alguno con el 9


----------



## TNTcl (1 Dic 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Pues no está manipulada.
> 
> Otra prueba más de que estaba fuera es que no han utilizado la realidad virtual que aplican en otras ocasiones y se han limitado a emitir un par de repeticiones desde los peores ángulos. Si hubieran emitido el vídeo, del que está sacado ese fotograma, antes de que el árbitro diera gol, se habría visto claramente que el balón estaba fuera. Por eso no lo han emitido.
> .
> ...



Si lo dice Descartes es que es cierto.


----------



## SOY (1 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Por qué supones que antes de ese fotograma el balón estaba fuera?
> 
> No pudo ser que el zapatazo lo curvara antes de que saliera del todo?



Para poder golpearlo y deformarlo necesitas un tiempo. En ese tiempo el balón no estaba siendo golpeado ergo estaba avanzando hacia fuera del campo. Si ya se ve en la imagen que está prácticamente fuera, si retrocedes en el tiempo (por poco tiempo que sea) el balón sólo puede ir hacia fuera del campo ergo el balón estaba fuera cuando comenzó a ser golpeado.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Topollillo (1 Dic 2022)

Es que soy el único que piensa que se han dejado ganar, joder si ha quitado a Troncata con su casi 1.90 lo tenía a huevo para marca más y todo para que, pero en serio el asturiano catalanizado se cree un gran estratega no quería a Brasil en cuartos, pues esperate, el honor de España se fue a tomar por saco, los kartoffeln no lo van a olvidar.


----------



## Sir Connor (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> El más igualado



Igualado en que ? En paquetes ?


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> el honor de España se fue a tomar por saco, los kartoffeln no lo van a olvidar.



Italia tiene cero honor y 4 mundiales .


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Morata es el único del equipo capaz de marcar contra un equipo serio. Si no está él España no pasa.
> Ha metido 3 goles de delantero de puta madre y aquí todavía la peña con sí que es malo. Sería titular en la mayoría de selecciones.



sin Morata estaríamos eliminados


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania se la jugó mostrándose tan anti islamista y pa kasita


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Ahora qué? 

Si el 7-0 fue gracias a la aportación de los jugadores del barça 

Los desastres contra Alemania y Japón de quién son aportación? 

El barça empezó metiéndole 5 al viktoria pilsen en la liguilla de champions y también pensábamos que aquest any sí y luego varios desastres nos dejaron terceros de grupo 

En el mundial, hemos estado varios minutos corriendo la misma suerte


----------



## vegahermosa (1 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Es que soy el único que piensa que se han dejado ganar, joder si ha quitado a Troncata con su casi 1.90 lo tenía a huevo para marca más y todo para que, pero en serio el asturiano catalanizado se cree un gran estratega no quería a Brasil en cuartos, pues esperate, el honor de España se fue a tomar por saco, los kartoffeln no lo van a olvidar.



los kartoflen que se dediquen a comer salchichas de francfurt y nos dejen en paz que bastante tenemos ya nosotros para que nos calienten la cabeza otros


----------



## Sr Julian (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Gracias Alemania*



Que se jodan los hijos de puta nazis de los Kartofen por soltar al pelomocho.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (1 Dic 2022)

Sánchez va a estar 5 días sin dormir. A ver si le chantajea el Rey de Marruecos. 

El Gobierno debería de concienciar ya que tiene varios días por delante ante un partido de alto riesgo. Y se puede liar por cualquier cosa, cualquier provocación. Un derby internacional. Tenemos al hombre del saco en las calles. 

Seguro que Sánchez va con Marruecos. 

Más le vale a España eliminar a Marruecos sino Luis Enrique se convertirá en el hombre más odiado de España.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (1 Dic 2022)

Adiós Alemania, adiós. 

y no olvidarse de cargarse en el pecho regularmente.


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

Lo que tiene más cojones aún es q en este mundial 1 de cada 3 goles lo han anulado


----------



## artemis (1 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Los moros le van a dar por culo al Morralla, al LE y al yerno, pero a base de bien.... Lo verán tus ojos...



All in a la victoria de España


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Ni en los mejores sueños del rasford y gakpo ese.
> Morata es el único del equipo capaz de marcar contra un equipo serio. Si no está él España no pasa.
> Ha metido 3 goles de delantero de puta madre y aquí todavía la peña con sí que es malo. Sería titular en la mayoría de selecciones.



Morata titularísimo, rematando y juego aéreo es top,

Rodri no puede seguir de central,
que lo pongan donde Busquets,
Busi lleva dos partidos desaparecido, fuera,

centrales Laporte y Guillamón (este es también mediocentro y SI sabe jugar de central),

el resto que ponga los que quiera, no cambia mucho la cosa.


----------



## vegahermosa (1 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Ni en los mejores sueños del rasford y gakpo ese.
> Morata es el único del equipo capaz de marcar contra un equipo serio. Si no está él España no pasa.
> Ha metido 3 goles de delantero de puta madre y aquí todavía la peña con sí que es malo. Sería titular en la mayoría de selecciones.



de hecho en la pasada eurocopa morata fue determinante 

el problema hoy de todas formas ha sido del equipo, que se ha confiado y se ha visto con el partido encaminado muy pronto, han perdido la tension competitiva y ya hemos visto lo que ha pasado al final.

que no se puede hacer el hostia me cago en la puta de bastos.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

España baja a la 4º posición en apuestas para ser campeona. Argentina se pone 2º y Francia 3º. Inglaterra 5º y Portugal 6º.

Brasil lideraba y lidera, claro.


----------



## Zarpa (1 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> que por que juegan los malos valde y williams???
> 
> joder y : el jubilado busquets , ferran mata palomas , ausencio , carvajal (no está) , pedri mister sobrevalorado , etc etc .... el 80% de esta seleccion son malos
> 
> pero claro son amiguetes del hijo de Amunike



Esos 2 tienen que jugar para justificar llevarlos en lugar de Aspas y Gayá. Las otras críticas ya son viejas y parece que quiere ganar el mundial por eso no pone al coladero de García, mucho meme con Nacho pero Unai sería Zamora con el cubriendo de lateral.


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> España baja a la 4º posición en apuestas para ser campeona. Argentina se pone 2º y Francia 3º. Inglaterra 5º y Portugal 6º.
> 
> Brasil lideraba y lidera, claro.



Mucho me parece


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*Luis Enrique: "Hemos entrado en modo colapso"*

El seleccionador español reconoce que “hubo cinco minutos de pánico” y que no tiene “nada que celebrar” a pesar de la clasificación para octavos.


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> España baja a la 4º posición en apuestas para ser campeona. Argentina se pone 2º y Francia 3º. Inglaterra 5º y Portugal 6º.
> 
> Brasil lideraba y lidera, claro.



Increíble la mala fama de Inglaterra,

yo apostaría por ellos si tuviera que soltar pasta, solo veo a su nivel a Francia y Brasil.


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Tampoco voy a llorar por lo de Alemania.
Pozdrawiam.
Que tal vecino? Te reíste de Polonia? Adiós!!


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> de hecho en la pasada eurocopa morata fue determinante
> 
> el problema hoy de todas formas ha sido del equipo, que se ha confiado y se ha visto con el partido encaminado muy pronto, han perdido la tension competitiva y ya hemos visto lo que ha pasado al final.
> 
> que no se puede hacer el hostia me cago en la puta de bastos.



Yo lo único que saco de positivo es que, en nuestra puta cara, NOS han demostrado que como bajes dos marchas 10 minutos, TE GANAN.

Y que ya da igual, tienes que ir a saco desde ya. Vamos a ver si al menos somos los nuevos italianos, porque lo de hoy lo hace Italia y estaría ya cagándome y diciendo que "lo de siempre", se dedican a sestear y luego el dia D no fallan...

Pasaremos 1-0 contra Marruecos de penalti injusto, y la gente pasará de admirar a España a decir que "es que tienen mucha suerteeeeeee", que será para compensar la mala que hemos tenido históricamente.


----------



## TNTcl (1 Dic 2022)

Al menos se han visto con la soga al cuello, como los boludos y croatas.

Si se gana a los moros, todo se habrá olvidado.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Todo dios quejándose en vez de felicitar a LE porque los remeros no os tendréis que escaquear del trabajo para ver el partido de octavos


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*El mundo del fútbol en shock: nadie entendió cómo se dio validez al gol de Japón*

La pelota parecía que había sobrepasado la línea de fondo con claridad pero el VAR estimó lo contrario


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Todo dios quejándose en vez de felicitar a LE porque los remeros no os tendréis que escaquear del trabajo para ver el partido de octavos



Además España ha ganado un día de descanso, y jugaría los cuartos el sábado... TVE contenta.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> España baja a la 4º posición en apuestas para ser campeona. Argentina se pone 2º y Francia 3º. Inglaterra 5º y Portugal 6º.
> 
> Brasil lideraba y lidera, claro.



¿Y japón? Si ha sido las pvtas cigarras contra las hormigas


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Y japón? Si ha sido las pvtas cigarras contra las hormigas



Japón 9º. Y Marruecos 10º.

OJO.


----------



## vegahermosa (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Gracias Alemania*



no puede ser, que bueno


----------



## bobochat (1 Dic 2022)

Los negacionistas segurolos y relaños han pasado de preferir fueras de juego de cinco metros a exigirle al var precisiones cuánticas. Esa es la inteligentzia que nos guía.


----------



## SOY (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Luis Enrique: "Hemos entrado en modo colapso"*
> 
> El seleccionador español reconoce que “hubo cinco minutos de pánico” y que no tiene “nada que celebrar” a pesar de la clasificación para octavos.



La culpa es suya. Los DOS goles han sido porque obliga a la defensa y al portero a arriesgar balones. Los dos vienen de dos perdidas de balón por intentar sacar la pelota jugada desde atrás.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Bueno cuando es el partido de octavos?


----------



## Smurf (1 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Ni en los mejores sueños del rasford y gakpo ese.
> Morata es el único del equipo capaz de marcar contra un equipo serio. Si no está él España no pasa.
> Ha metido 3 goles de delantero de puta madre y aquí todavía la peña con sí que es malo. Sería titular en la mayoría de selecciones.



Tú eres tonto no, lo siguiente. Cuñao de Oro.


----------



## eltonelero (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> España baja a la 4º posición en apuestas para ser campeona. Argentina se pone 2º y Francia 3º. Inglaterra 5º y Portugal 6º.
> 
> Brasil lideraba y lidera, claro.



creo que aun se creen que nos hemos dejado medio ganar...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Japón ha ganado a dos de las mejores selecciones europeas

Y visto, lo visto, es muy superior a Croacia

Ya Brasil, es otra historia

Veis porque huele a calculadora

Japón se folla a Marruecos con los ojos cerrados y se merienda a Portugal y oh sorpresa, se planta en semifinales


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Bueno cuando es el partido de octavos?


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El mundo del fútbol en shock: nadie entendió cómo se dio validez al gol de Japón*
> 
> La pelota parecía que había sobrepasado la línea de fondo con claridad pero el VAR estimó lo contrario



Lo del var en este mundial es de juzgado de guardia.
Que los quiten a todos y pongan la IA y solito te resuelve las dudas de lo que ocurre dentro del campo sin la necesidad de tener a 4 pelagatos mirando un televisor.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> de *hecho en la pasada eurocopa morata fue determinante*
> 
> el problema hoy de todas formas ha sido del equipo, que se ha confiado y se ha visto con el partido encaminado muy pronto, han perdido la tension competitiva y ya hemos visto lo que ha pasado al final.
> 
> que no se puede hacer el hostia me cago en la puta de bastos.



El partido contra Croacia fue brvtal


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (1 Dic 2022)

Algunos dicen que nos hemos comportado como argentinos al eliminar a Alemania, pero España ya salvó a Italia en una Eurocopa. 

A ver si la prensa española es lista y habla de robo. Es lo mejor. Y quita presión a la selección del partido de hoy. Y hablando de robo, los alemanes no nos guardarán rencor para otra. Ya debe haber maquinaria comparando el gol injusto de Japón con el que le anularon a España al jugar contra Corea. 

Espabila prensa española. "Se repite el robo de Corea". Es fácil crear titulares.


----------



## Focus in (1 Dic 2022)

*la roja esta coja*
*ya las bragas ni de la mas fea moja*

*esta coja, la roja, coja *


----------



## Topollillo (1 Dic 2022)

Estan los kartoffeln que trinan.

[WM 2022] Do. 1.12. Gruppen E+F / 3 - Fanforum-Deutschland.de


----------



## vayaquesi (1 Dic 2022)

Analizando el partido, al margen de la pésima imagen de España, por buscar algo positivo, que este partido sirva para que la selección se ponga las pilas, porque a partir de ahora empieza el mundial de verdad, donde solo vale ganar o ganar.

Sin embargo tengo la sensación que las selecciones han tomado buena nota de las debilidades de España:

La primera es encerrarse atrás para no recibir goles, pues aquí ya depende de lo acertados que estén los delanteros, que lo mismo un día meten un carro de goles, y otro día no son capaces de generar ocasiones claras de gol.

Y la segunda debilidad es esos saques del portero con el balón jugado mientras que presiona el equipo contrario. Eso pone de los nervios a cualquiera, y lo siento, pero cuando el equipo contrario presiona tantísimo la salida de balón jugado con el portero, hay que buscar soluciones pegando un balonazo, JUGANDO FÁCIL.

Pues me veo a España empatando a cero o a uno en la prórroga, y en el peor momento cometer un error en una de esas jugadas, y quedar eliminados. No os digo nada si pasa en la final, que todo puede ser... Aunque ojalá que no, por supuesto.

La verdad es que visto con la perspectiva del tiempo, hay que valorar la figura de Vicente del Bosque, que supo conservar lo mejor de Luis Aragonés, acertando en no tocar lo que funcionaba bien, pero en buscar SOLUCIONES PRÁCTICAS, como por ejemplo lo del doble pivote que daba estabilidad al equipo. Con él quiero imaginar que si Iker se viese tan excesivamente presionado, patadón para arriba, y a otra cosa. Sin embargo a día de hoy, pese a que el equipo juega bien, da la sensación que los equipos saben cómo hacer daño a la selección en momentos puntuales.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1278896



4 de esos los tiene que emitir la tele con el funcivago, ojo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Analizando el partido, al margen de la pésima imagen de España, por buscar algo positivo, que este partido sirva para que la selección se ponga las pilas, porque a partir de ahora empieza el mundial de verdad, donde solo vale ganar o ganar.
> 
> Sin embargo tengo la sensación que las selecciones han tomado buena nota de las debilidades de España:
> 
> ...



EL ESTILO QUe quere luis enrique ha de seR todo al 100% de concentracion porque lo de portero pivote es arriesgado si hay presion...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Ya viendo la distopia de mundial actual, por qué no? 

Corea se clasifica segunda de su grupo y gana a Brasil en octavos y se enfrenta a Japón en cuartos


----------



## ArturoB (1 Dic 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> Algunos dicen que nos hemos comportado como argentinos al eliminar a Alemania, pero España ya salvó a Italia en una Eurocopa.
> 
> A ver si la prensa española es lista y habla de robo. Es lo mejor. Y quita presión a la selección del partido de hoy. Y hablando de robo, los alemanes no nos guardarán rencor para otra. Ya debe haber maquinaria comparando el gol injusto de Japón con el que le anularon a España al jugar contra Corea.
> 
> Espabila prensa española. "Se repite el robo de Corea". Es fácil crear titulares.



Están por lo visto mosqueados con Luis Enrique porque está en twich y pasa de los periodistas.


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

A ver

Ayer Francia perdió contra Tunez

Argentina pecheo contra Arabia Morita 

Brasil.el.unico (aun) que no ha hecho un partido para perder


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Además España ha ganado un día de descanso, y jugaría los cuartos el sábado... TVE contenta.



Otro partido en festivo 
Los palilleros contentos, rtve contenta 

Los que no están contentos, son los del carrefour porque pierden dos tardes de ventas (pero que se jodan por ser franceses)


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> $ de esos los tiene que emitir la tele con el funcivago, ojo



Pues TVE1 emite cuatro partidos de octavos de final y uno es España


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Japón 9º. Y Marruecos 10º.
> 
> OJO.



Según eso no pasan de octavos


----------



## Kartoffeln (1 Dic 2022)

Madridistas contra la Selección Hezpañorda

jajajajajajaa

creo que ya lo he visto todo.

taluec


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> *la roja esta coja*
> *ya las bragas ni de la mas fea moja*
> 
> *esta coja, la roja, coja *



Estás llamando a su majestad fea?


----------



## Avioncito (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Otro partido en festivo
> Los palilleros contentos, rtve contenta
> 
> Los que no están contentos, son los del carrefour porque pierden dos tardes de ventas (pero que se jodan por ser franceses)



Franceses, amigos de los amegos, y "treintaeuristas" con su supercesta.


----------



## otroyomismo (1 Dic 2022)

El mundo del fútbol en shock: nadie entendió cómo se dio validez al gol de Japón


La pelota parecía que había sobrepasado la línea de fondo con claridad pero el VAR estimó lo contrario




as.com





pues se ve claramente como sale en el video


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Tampoco hay que dramatizar.

Lo que hay que tener claro es que si no funciona la farsa de Luisenrique es por Koke y la culpa es de El Cholo


----------



## eltonelero (1 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Estan los kartoffeln que trinan.
> 
> [WM 2022] Do. 1.12. Gruppen E+F / 3 - Fanforum-Deutschland.de



quien es la morena de pelo rizado de la firma? es para un trabajo....


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

A ver por mucho var que haya algunas decisiones seguirán siendo humanas porque interesa echar esa manita cuándo sea necesario a algún equipo que interese en el momento.
Sí se lo han hecho a España directamente y a Alemania indirectamente no me quiero ni imaginar lo que pueden ser capaces de hacer a las demás selecciones.
Acordaros que a España la ayudarán con alguna decisión polémica ante Marruecos ....ley de la compensación.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## sinosuke (1 Dic 2022)

Ojalá nos hubieran eliminado, la verdad.

Serviría al menos para librarnos del imbécil soberbio de luis enrique y , con un poco de suerte, del calvo corrupto de la federación. 

Por poner un solo ejemplo de muchos :

Lo de ir perdiendo 2 a 1, sabiendo que Japón se iba a encerrar y cambiar a Morata (1,90 de altura, que va bien de cabeza, que podría rematar los centros) por Ansufati (1,78 nulo en juego aéreo) ya es de traca


Puto payaso


.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (1 Dic 2022)

Rudiger se reía de los japoneses. Quien ríe el último ríe mejor. 

Y el Madrid también ríe, que Rudiger estaba jugando a tope dejándose la piel y así descansa.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Veis, en verano me iría al parque de al lado de mi casa a ver las caras de muerto que deben tener los alemanes que han ido a ver el partido a la iglesia luterana 

Pero ahora no me apetece salir a la calle que hace frío 

Lo bueno, es que ya me libro de que me jodan los tímpanos cuando tocan las campanas cada vez que ganan


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Tampoco hay que dramatizar.
> 
> Lo que hay que tener claro es que si no funciona la farsa de Luisenrique es por Koke y la culpa es de El Cholo



Lo que no funciona es el cholismo, que van camino de la conferens lig


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Ahora hay que analizar el partido y concluir que la culpa es de El Cholo


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Madridistas contra la Selección Hezpañorda
> 
> jajajajajajaa
> 
> ...



Joder cómo si fuera algo nuevo

Clemente, Luis Aragonés


----------



## vayaquesi (1 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> EL ESTILO QUe quere luis enrique ha de seR todo al 100% de concentracion porque lo de portero pivote es arriesgado si hay presion...



Por supuesto que ha de ser al 100% de concertación, como mínimo, pero ese no es el tema.

El tema es que al mínimo fallo es gol del contrario, mientras tanto los jugadores alemanes y japoneses cuando han presionado la salida de balón tantísimo han creado peligro, además de correr el riesgo que el portero "la cague", y encima la prensa y la afición le echarán a él la culpa...

Que a ver, no digo que no se deba de sacar el balón jugado, pues al fin y al cabo todo forma parte del plan, pero hay momentos puntuales donde si no queda otra que pegar un pelotazo hacia arriba, pues se pega y punto, que lo primero es no recibir gol.


----------



## sinosuke (1 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> El mundo del fútbol en shock: nadie entendió cómo se dio validez al gol de Japón
> 
> 
> La pelota parecía que había sobrepasado la línea de fondo con claridad pero el VAR estimó lo contrario
> ...




Viendo el penalty que le pitaron ayer a favor de argensimia contra polonia ya se puede esperar de todo......



-


----------



## Salsa_rosa (1 Dic 2022)

Estoy veyendo el res0men del Croacia-Bélgica... Vaya partidito de Lvkakv!! Tuercebotas premivm.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (1 Dic 2022)

Estoy veyendo el res0men del Croacia-Bélgica... Vaya partidito de Lvkakv!! Tuercebotas premivm.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (1 Dic 2022)

La pregunta que todos nos hacemos es, los árbitros cuentan que el balón está fuera o cuentan si esta dentro o fuera desde arriba?


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Estoy veyendo el res0men del Croacia-Bélgica... Vaya partidito de Lvkakv!! Tuercebotas premivm.



es grandote, pero como no le caiga el balón al pies, no tiene márgen de maniobra


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (1 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Siempre igual, jugamos un partidazo, nos venimos arriba, somos los mejores oe, oe, oe... Y luego viene el susto y la diarrea.



Desafortunadamente no podría estar más de acuerdo.


----------



## Hermericus (1 Dic 2022)

Pues hay que reconocerlo. hasta en las fotos se ve que no ha salido. A ojo unos 2 ctm


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Por supuesto que ha de ser al 100% de concertación, como mínimo, pero ese no es el tema.
> 
> El tema es que al mínimo fallo es gol del contrario, mientras tanto los jugadores alemanes y japoneses cuando han presionado la salida de balón tantísimo han creado peligro, además de correr el riesgo que el portero "la cague", y encima la prensa y la afición le echarán a él la culpa...
> 
> Que a ver, no digo que no se deba de sacar el balón jugado, pues al fin y al cabo todo forma parte del plan, pero hay momentos puntuales donde si no queda otra que pegar un pelotazo hacia arriba, pues se pega y punto, que lo primero es no recibir gol.



si pero si se juega asi es gracias a que estamos en la ERA klopp donde todo es presion y presion adelantada...como se vio en el gol del madrid en la final de champions,,nadie cubria a VINICIUS porque el lateral que tneia que cubrirle estaba presionado arriba...


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> lo bueno de LE es que nunca sabes si te está vacilando o si es idiota



Si nadie le dice como va alemania, pues dificilmente puede saber eso.

Lo complicado es creer que nadie le dijera nada.


----------



## Kartoffeln (1 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> La pregunta que todos nos hacemos es, los árbitros cuentan que el balón está fuera o cuentan si esta dentro o fuera desde arriba?



Si está la base de balón fuera pero el lateral pasa por encima de la linea, no es fuera.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*Azpilicueta: "Después de una derrota es difícil ser positivos"*

El lateral derecho de España, que dio la asistencia del gol, se mostró descontento con la derrota del equipo: “Nuestros errores también nos han penalizado”.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Seguir mareando la perdiz con el balón y la línea es vergüenza por no querer ni hablar de que la culpa es de Koke


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si pero si se juega asi es gracias a que estamos en la ERA klopp donde todo es presion y presion adelantada...como se vio en el gol del madrid en la final de champions,,nadie cubria a VINICIUS porque el lateral que tneia que cubrirle estaba presionado arriba...



Nadie cubria a vinicius porque el lateral de esa banda es el paquete de alexander arnold. Mucho toque, mucha calidad y es el agujero negro del liverpool en todos los partidos grandes. 

Esa misma jugada con la misma presion y con carvajal de lateral no acaba en gol.


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> Rudiger se reía de los japoneses. Quien ríe el último ríe mejor.
> 
> Y el Madrid también ríe, que Rudiger estaba jugando a tope dejándose la piel y así descansa.



Si, es cojonudo tener un futbolista 1 mes parado sin competir, en medio de una temporada.


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Seguir mareando la perdiz con el balón y la línea es vergüenza por no querer ni hablar de que la culpa es de Koke



La culpa es de Unai. 

Con 1 a 0 le mete un melon a Balde que por estilo y ADN no hace lo que haria otro lateral de cualquier defensa: sacarse el melon de encima.

Intenta controlar y le deja un tiro franco al japo. Luego lo remata Unai con un autogol. Porque al portero de una seleccion top no le pueden hacer ese gol. 

Pero vamos, es algo que ya se discutio contra alemania. Vas 1 a 0, si el rival como los japos te presiona con 3, si no puedes coseguir ventaja con busquets, no puedes mandar melones a los laterales...corriendo para atras, o en estatico de espaldas al rival.

España juega desde atras porque asi genera ventaja. Si no generas ventaja y metes un melon dividido...estas haciendo el gilipollas.


----------



## Kartoffeln (1 Dic 2022)

Lo bueno será ver a todos los medios merengones fachas hezpañordos deseando que los moros ganen a hezpaña,

joder que risa de país.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Dic 2022)

foto decimas de segundo ANTES de que el japones chute el balon hacia adentro de nuevo

habia salido

pero la toma que ponen es cuando decimas de segundo DESPUES el japones ya está chutando el balon para meterlo dentro , donde ahi ya está practicamente en linea y por tanto el balon se considera dentro : como ya apuntaba otro forero mas atras


----------



## Topollillo (1 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Analizando el partido, al margen de la pésima imagen de España, por buscar algo positivo, que este partido sirva para que la selección se ponga las pilas, porque a partir de ahora empieza el mundial de verdad, donde solo vale ganar o ganar.
> 
> Sin embargo tengo la sensación que las selecciones han tomado buena nota de las debilidades de España:
> 
> ...



Se han dejado ganar, ¿has visto los rondos que hacian con 1-2?, ¿has visto la parsimonia con la que han jugado?, no se han matado corriendo, tongo y tongo, no hay más.


----------



## Phoenician (1 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Por 25 pesetas sitios guapos dónde ver el partido de octavos?
> 
> Como por ejemplo Cornellà



Calle Bravo Murillo en el barrio de Tetuán de Madrid


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Y dejarse de jugar con los putos porteros me cago en todo hacia atrás.Vaya manía de querer jugar con los porteros como si fueran Maradona o Pelé.El portero está para parar los balones y tirar para adelante y solo en casos excepcionales se juega con el portero. A ver si lo entienden porque es un sin vivir cada vez que se la retrasan al portero y luego pasa lo que pasa 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Rediooss (1 Dic 2022)

El Salinas lo estáis viendo, esta que parece que hemos ganado el Mundial, " Hemos evitado a Croacia, Brasil y Argentina, los jugadores lo saben y tienen que estar contentos" puto crack, el único que dice lo que todo el mundo piensa, solo le falta decir que España se ha dejado ganar, porque pensar lo piensa seguro.


----------



## vayaquesi (1 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Se han dejado ganar, ¿has visto los rondos que hacian con 1-2?, ¿has visto la parsimonia con la que han jugado?, no se han matado corriendo, tongo y tongo, no hay más.



Para nada, eso es lo triste del asunto.

Es verdad que al final conforme llegaban las noticias al final hubo algo de relajación, pero en los minutos en los que España ESTABA ELIMINADA, han quedado retratados, y si por algún casual España hubiese necesitado un segundo gol sí o sí, tal y como se ha visto, no habrían podido.


----------



## Zarpa (1 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> La culpa es de Unai.
> 
> Con 1 a 0 le mete un melon a Balde que por estilo y ADN no hace lo que haria otro lateral de cualquier defensa: sacarse el melon de encima.
> 
> ...



Todos los goles encajados vienen de Balde. Una cosa es salir de atrás jugando y otra ponerte a pasarla en el área con 5 atacantes alrededor, hasta Guardiola en el city se da cuenta y bien que la sacan.


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> foto decimas de segundo ANTES de que el japones chute el balon hacia adentro de nuevo
> 
> habia salido
> 
> ...



Y todavía dirán que no salió el balón.
Pues sí llega a salir ríete! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Para nada, eso es lo triste del asunto.
> 
> Es verdad que al final conforme llegaban las noticias al final hubo algo de relajación, pero en los minutos en los que España ESTABA ELIMINADA, han quedado retratados, y si por algún casual España hubiese necesitado un segundo gol sí o sí, tal y como se ha visto, no habrían podido.



Cierto. Pero tampoco pudo francia contra la mierda de Tunez. 

Estamos en noviembre y aqui corren todos 90 minutos. Por eso cuando te pones 1 a 0 hay que gestionar muchismo mejor los partidos. 

España lleva dos haciendolo mal cuando se pone por delante.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*Tenían muchas ganas*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Todos los goles encajados vienen de Balde. Una cosa es salir de atrás jugando y otra ponerte a pasarla en el área con 5 atacantes alrededor, hasta Guardiola en el city se da cuenta y bien que la sacan.



usamos amarcos llorente y punto


----------



## Phoenician (1 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ya pero el balon salio claramente,,asi que los moros saldran a partir piernas con carta libre ..



Bueno para el Madrid. A ver si lesionan a 4 o 5 del Farsa...


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Salvo Brasil, todos los equipos tienen un borrón. 

Francia ha perdido con Túnez, Argentina con Arabia Saudi, nosotros con Japón... asi que no hagamos más sangre.


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Todos los goles encajados vienen de Balde. Una cosa es salir de atrás jugando y otra ponerte a pasarla en el área con 5 atacantes alrededor, hasta Guardiola en el city se da cuenta y bien que la sacan.



El de hoy es un melon en el que no tiene ventaja. 

Por supuesto que el falla, pero falla porque le han dicho que tiene que poner esa bola en juego y no darle un pelotazo que es lo que habia que hacer. 

Dicho esto, la TRAGADA de Unai es BRUTAL.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Mañana en todas las portadas:

_El problema de El Cholo_


----------



## JUANCHI (1 Dic 2022)

Twitch Enrique es una mediocridad, al nivel de Quique Setien


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> El Salinas lo estáis viendo, esta que parece que hemos ganado el Mundial, " Hemos evitado a Croacia, Brasil y Argentina, los jugadores lo saben y tienen que estar contentos" puto crack, el único que dice lo que todo el mundo piensa, solo le falta decir que España se ha dejado ganar, porque pensar lo piensa seguro.



Salinas, aunque le pongan una máquina del tiempo y vuelva al 9 de julio de 1994 contra Italia y sepa lo que pasó pues te fallaría igual el gol una y otra vez jajajajaja! A pesar de todo no es mala persona.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## vayaquesi (1 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> *La culpa es de Unai.*
> 
> Con 1 a 0 le mete un melon a Balde que por estilo y ADN no hace lo que haria otro lateral de cualquier defensa: sacarse el melon de encima.
> 
> ...



La culpa es del que da las órdenes.

La ordenes que tiene Unai las conocemos todos. Solo espero que si esto se da en no sé... ¿la final de la copa del mundo?, tenga algo de criterio propio y pegue el pelotazo en un momento dado en función de la situación, aunque eso le suponga la bronca del entrenador.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*Devuélvanlo*


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (1 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Tú eres tonto no, lo siguiente. Cuñao de Oro.



Jajajajaja cuñao de oro


----------



## Topollillo (1 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> El Salinas lo estáis viendo, esta que parece que hemos ganado el Mundial, " Hemos evitado a Croacia, Brasil y Argentina, los jugadores lo saben y tienen que estar contentos" puto crack, el único que dice lo que todo el mundo piensa, solo le falta decir que España se ha dejado ganar, porque pensar lo piensa seguro.



¿Es Croacia a día de hoy mejor que Marruecos?, ¿es Argentina mejor que Portugal?, ¿es Brasil mejor que Francia?, no se, creo que el cambio es a peor.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*Al final no fue tan mal*


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> La culpa es del que da las órdenes.
> 
> La ordenes que tiene Unai las conocemos todos. Solo espero que si esto se da en no sé... ¿la final de la copa del mundo?, tenga algo de criterio propio y pegue el pelotazo en un momento dado en función de la situación, aunque eso le suponga la bronca del entrenador.



El problema es que Luis enrique viene de jugar asi con Ter Stegen. Y aunque Unai con los pies es bueno, sus balones no llevan la velocidad con la que las pone el aleman en largo y a los lados. 

Asi que lo que dices, tu. El portero tiene que leer eso. Y si lanza dos pelotazos que no le gustan a luis enrique, pues que ponga a otro portero.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

Alimaña queda fuera y evitamos a Brasil

Gavis titulares y perdemos contra Marroc


----------



## Topollillo (1 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Para nada, eso es lo triste del asunto.
> 
> Es verdad que al final conforme llegaban las noticias al final hubo algo de relajación, pero en los minutos en los que España ESTABA ELIMINADA, han quedado retratados, y si por algún casual España hubiese necesitado un segundo gol sí o sí, tal y como se ha visto, no habrían podido.



Evidentemente no podrían, pero si podían haberlo marcado en el primer tiempo con el 1-0, con los japos bajo de moral, si le hubieran dado la gana meten 3, pero no rondo y rondo y más rondo, ya japón por delante y su euforia al máximo no les metes un gol ni echandole ganas, que no lo hiceron por supuesto.


----------



## LMLights (1 Dic 2022)

LUIS ENRIQUE rueda de prensa con una CAMISETA con NARANJITO (ESPAÑA 82)
El mundial más infame de España y de tríste recuerdo.

Este tío es la hostía, para mi que se hace pasar por el típico asturiano loco, si es que no lo está realmente.....








Yo no se si se queda con la peña, si ha habido biscotto, o es cierto eso del viento en la costa asturiana que te deja tarumba....

¿Es creíble esto?









Luis Enrique: "¿Hemos estado eliminados? No lo sabía, si me entero me da un infarto"


Luis Enrique compareció ante los medios cargándose de razón cuando decía en la previa que no había que especular. El seleccionador se mostró muy enfadado con el partido de su equip




www.marca.com












Un tío que tiene a varias personas con la tablet conectada mirándolo todo............


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2022)

También hubo un fuera de juego claro que se siguió jugando,
se supone que el fuera de juego es automático,

y un penalty a Ferrán que ni se revisó ni pusieron la repetición después, (de hecho no se sabe si fue o no),

muy raro hoy el VAR.


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> ¿Es Croacia a día de hoy mejor que Marruecos?, ¿es Argentina mejor que Portugal?, ¿es Brasil mejor que Francia?, no se, creo que el cambio es a peor.



1. Si 
2. No
3. Si

Asi que hay mas opciones de llegar a semis por aqui y a cuartos por el otro lado.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Estan los kartoffeln que trinan.
> 
> [WM 2022] Do. 1.12. Gruppen E+F / 3 - Fanforum-Deutschland.de



"Ich hoffe, dass Maroco die Spanier dafür als Strafe raushaut. "

Alguno está un poco enfadado.  Aunque la mayoría de los comentarios son criticando a Flich a la DFB (FEF alemana)


----------



## cuñado de bar (1 Dic 2022)

Lo del primer partido es un espejismo. Volvemos al pasado con un equipo que no convence y no da la talla cuando lo tiene que hacer. Ganar la posesión no es ganar los partidos. Esto es igual con el Barça en sus malos momentos de Guardiola.

De ganar el primer partido (importantísimo), a acabar con 4 puntos y pasando empatando con Alemania. En el 98 no tuvimos esa suerte. El primer equipo gordo nos echa y con razón, También me recuerda al Madrid, que hubo una época de sequía en Champions. Arrasaba en los grupos, pero venía un coco en octavos y caía todos los años. Pues eso, pero con el tiki taka. El tiki taka funciona como en la euro 2008, donde hacías ocasiones de gol. No pases en tu campo sin generar miedo.

P.D: Argentina con 6 puntos y Portugal con 6 puntos. En fin...


----------



## vayaquesi (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Al final no fue tan mal*



Pues a parte de la mala sensación que da perder de la forma en la que se ha perdido, una cosa es evitar a Brasil en octavos de final, eso medio lo puedo aceptar, pero para evitar un posible cruce en cuartos? Lo siento, pero no lo acepto.

A partir de cuartos que venga el que sea, y sí, hubiese deseado un España - Brasil, al menos así disfrutar de un partido top, ya que pocas veces se ha dado ese partido en un mundial.


----------



## JUANCHI (2 Dic 2022)

Todo la élite del fútbol español está podrido: Laporta, Rubiales, Tebas, Xavi, Luis Enrique, Guardiola, Bartomeu, Rossell, etc

y casualmente, casi todos vienen de CAT


----------



## Sr Julian (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Además España ha ganado un día de descanso, y jugaría los cuartos el sábado... TVE contenta.



¿Es que ya nadie se acuerda de los derechos humanos de los maricones y las mujeras en Catar?
El Roures y la chupa pollas de la Montero parece que no.


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> También hubo un fuera de juego claro que se siguió jugando,
> se supone que el fuera de juego es automático,
> 
> y un penalty a Ferrán que ni se revisó ni pusieron la repetición después, (de hecho no se sabe si fue o no),
> ...



Tampoco es tan raro eh




Ante la duda, las europeas a tomar por culo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

balde esta muy verde a pesar de estar negro..ey pero la prensa del marca..y ansu fragil no hizo nada de nada,,que es lo que pasa cuando lo que predije de toparse con autobuses


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> A partir de cuartos que venga el que sea, y sí, hubiese deseado un España - Brasil, al menos así disfrutar de un partido top, ya que pocas veces se ha dado ese partido en un mundial.



En la final


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Creo que no has ententido nada.



Si que lo he entendido
y sigo diciendo que el balon salió


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> balde esta muy verde a pesar de estar negro..ey pero la prensa del marca..y ansu fragil no hizo nada de nada,,que es lo que pasa cuando lo que predije de toparse con autobuses



Contra un autobus españa iba 1 a 0

Japon se pone 3-4-3 porque necesita ganar el partido y españa es cuando la caga.

Con alemania paso lo mismo. Cuando se volcaron ellos arriba, la cagamos.

Asi que el problema no es que nos cueste marcar contra 11 fulanos metidos en su area, cosa que le ocurre a todos los demas, sino que somos incapaces de gestionar un 1 a 0 y aprovechar los espacios cuando ellos tienen que atacar. Cosa que a francia o a brasil rara vez le ocurre y matan a la contra.


----------



## Sr Julian (2 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Alimaña queda fuera y evitamos a Brasil
> 
> Gavis titulares y perdemos contra Marroc



Si perdemos contra Marroc, la mitad de los catalanes podran salir a celebrarlo a canaletes.


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

Y poco se habla del cantazo de Unai Simone en el primer gol


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No son capaces de verlo?
> Adentro 2 centímetros.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278837



Hay otra toma con el balón en movimiento en que está más fuera
el balón salió del campo y de la linea


----------



## Snowball (2 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> LUIS ENRIQUE rueda de prensa con una CAMISETA con NARANJITO (ESPAÑA 82)
> El mundial más infame de España y de tríste recuerdo.
> 
> Este tío es la hostía, para mi que se hace pasar por el típico asturiano loco, si es que no lo está realmente.....
> ...



Este post con lo de naranjito da para hilo en conspiraciones


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Y poco se habla del cantazo de Unai Simone en el primer gol



Ya lo he dicho yo varias veces. 

La para hasta Busquets padre, esa.


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1278846



Toma perspectiva


----------



## Snowball (2 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Y poco se habla del cantazo de Unai Simone en el primer gol



Yo estaba viendo el partido de Alimaña (y al final cantando sus goles) pero al.ver el resumen del segundo gol japonés me ha parecido ver a toda la defensa española con muy poca intensidad


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> También hubo un fuera de juego claro que se siguió jugando,
> se supone que el fuera de juego es automático,
> 
> y un penalty a Ferrán que ni se revisó ni pusieron la repetición después, (de hecho no se sabe si fue o no),
> ...



Eso es lo que me mosquea y no estamos hablando de una selección mindundi que es Alemania coño!! y si la FiFA quería meterlos porque da juego, porque es una grande, y mueve miles de millones con haber anulado ese gol ilegal tendrían pero no fue así y algo raro sí que hay.Muy extraño pero prefirieron a Japón sus razones habrá.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Tampoco es tan raro eh
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278927
> 
> ...



Los del fuera de juego fue descarado,

hasta los comentaristas Paco de la tv1 dijeron que era claro, pusieron la repetición y casi un metro,

pues la jugada siguió normal,

en la del penalty es un drible de Ferrán que se queda sentado de culo reclamando penalty con los brazos levantado,
ni repetición pusieron,

lo del balón saliendo me extraña que no saquen imágenes más claras o el ojo de halcón ese que otras veces lo han usado.


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Yo estaba viendo el partido de Alimaña (y al final cantando sus goles) pero al.ver el resumen del segundo gol japonés me ha parecido ver a toda la defensa española con muy poca intensidad



Y al balde regalándole el balón al japonés también


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

El Asun paqui ese no ha tocao bola, qué desastre de selección

El Pedrin ese parece un fantasma

El Gavi un pollo sin cabeza

El balde y el williams están más guapos en el banquillo

y po qué insistir con Ausencio y Ferrán? po qué? po qué?

Busquets está jubilao. A to fumbolista le llega el momento


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Ha salido después del partido una encuesta oficial. La mayoría de los alemanes piensa que España va a ganar el Mundial (España 14%, Brasil 12%, Francia 10%). Me imagino que la encuesta es de hace unos dias.

Nos tienen que odiar, les hemos jodido en 1984, 2008, en 2010, en 2022... y no nos ganan en partido oficial desde 1988.  Somos su bestia negra, es increible.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Dic 2022)

Difícil de ver.


----------



## Th89 (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ha salido después del partido una encuesta oficial. La mayoría de los alemanes piensa que España va a ganar el Mundial (España 14%, Brasil 12%, Francia 10%). Me imagino que la encuesta es de hace unos dias.
> 
> Nos tienen que odiar, les hemos jodido en 1984, 2008, en 2010, en 2022... y no nos ganan en partido oficial desde 1988.  Somos su bestia negra, es increible.



El fútbol me parece un pequeño pago para todo lo que nos han jodido ellos desde que entramos en la UE.

Que se jodan


----------



## LMLights (2 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Se han dejado ganar, ¿has visto los rondos que hacian con 1-2?, ¿has visto la parsimonia con la que han jugado?, no se han matado corriendo, tongo y tongo, no hay más.



Yo también pienso eso, ha quitado a Morata, ni siquiera (con superioridad aerea), ha bombeado balones en los últimos minutos, y para colmo en la rueda de prensa en la vida te AUTO-RIDICULIZAS diciendo que el "equipo ha entrado en modo colapso". Me parece muy bizarro todo, o eso o de verdad LUIS ENRIQUE ESTÁ LOCO. Y no me lo creo.

El pichi debe de ser un figura en el MUS.


----------



## Snowball (2 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> También hubo un fuera de juego claro que se siguió jugando,
> se supone que el fuera de juego es automático,
> 
> y un penalty a Ferrán que ni se revisó ni pusieron la repetición después, (de hecho no se sabe si fue o no),
> ...



Es raro porque si el objetivo del tongo es que España quedara fuera perdiendo se dependía del otro partido. 

Salvo que se quisiera que Japón se clasificará si o si, lo cual tampoco lo veo


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

Si, ya, se han dejao janar.

Hemos estau 50 minutos fuera de ermondial.

taba planeau, ñeño!


----------



## Snowball (2 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Pues a parte de la mala sensación que da perder de la forma en la que se ha perdido, una cosa es evitar a Brasil en octavos de final, eso medio lo puedo aceptar, pero para evitar un posible cruce en cuartos? Lo siento, pero no lo acepto.
> 
> A partir de cuartos que venga el que sea, y sí, hubiese deseado un España - Brasil, al menos así disfrutar de un partido top, ya que pocas veces se ha dado ese partido en un mundial.



Y ahora contra Marruecos y si pasamos probablemente contra Portugal...

Con los 2 vecinos. Y con malas sensaciones


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Un Brasil JAPÓN en Cuartos, por favor.

Brasil debe estar ahora dando palmas con las orejas. Libre hasta semifinales.

No creo que los croatas sean tan idiotas como hemos sido los del grupo E.


----------



## Raul83 (2 Dic 2022)

82% de posesión España


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

Ah, y otra cosa de la que no se habla. 

Cuando el equipo esta volcado buscando el empate, no puedes tener a pedri por detras de busquets una y otra vez, alejadisimo del area. 

Si intentas atacar una muralla de 11 tios corriendo sin parar, necesitas al que mejor lee los espacios y mas calidad para el pase tiene, donde puede hacer daño. 

Esto es lo que necesita trabajar españa, que el balon llegue a pedri por dentro, con un 9 amenazando a la vez por arriba y en movimiento.. Donde estaba morata o por que no juega ferran de 9? 

Luis enrique domina la tactica pero le falla la logica.


----------



## Snowball (2 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que el objetivo es que España jugara contra Marruecos y que a qui se lie con la moriscada, me temo, y encima el día de la Constitución, no se, mosquea todo mucho.



Eso he pensado yo también, pero da para conspiracion  

Encima están unas fragatas de visita en las ciudades autónomas


----------



## Bartleby (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

Inexplicable dice el luisenrique

que ha dominao 80 minutos dice!

ta chalao


----------



## sintripulacion (2 Dic 2022)

Leer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1278812



En la liga le anularon un gol al Madrid porque Vinicius en el origen de la jugada jugó un balón diría que en una situación idéntica a esa y el Var determinó que había salido.
Dicho lo cual, eso no es excusa para el ridículo espantoso que ha hecho la selección y que yo me he ahorrado de ver, porque en la primera parte me he aburrido como las ovejas con tanto tiki taka de pases entre los centrales de lado a lado, de pases del lateral al central, del centrocampista también para atrás etc etc.
Una mierda de juego soporífero que duerme hasta las ovejas, así que la segunda parte la he dedicado a hacer otras cosas más interesantes y no la he visto.


----------



## Bartleby (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

"hemos estau eliminaos durante el partido?

no lo sabía"

Dice el Luisenrique

ta chalao


----------



## Snowball (2 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que el objetivo es que España jugara contra Marruecos y que a qui se lie con la moriscada, me temo,* y encima el día de la Constitución, no s*e, mosquea todo mucho.



Es que tiene todo un simbolismo acojonante


----------



## Visilleras (2 Dic 2022)

¿Y Brasil no pasa a octavos?


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Bueno, la jornada de mañana tiene dos 1/16 encubiertos. El Suiza-Serbia va a ser ... De ahi puede salir un teórico rival de Cuartos.


----------



## Visilleras (2 Dic 2022)

Ah, coño, Brasil juega mañana contra Camerún


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

How dare you?


----------



## Visilleras (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, la jornada de mañana tiene dos 1/16 encubiertos. El Suiza-Serbia va a ser ... De ahi puede salir un teórico rival de Cuartos.



Pues ojo con Suiza que siempre nos ha hecho sufrir


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, la jornada de mañana tiene dos 1/16 encubiertos. El Suiza-Serbia va a ser ... De ahi puede salir un teórico rival de Cuartos.



Suiza con un empatito monta el grupo de la nations en qatar.

portugal-suiza-españa. 

Tremendo, porque suiza ha perdido con las otros dos y tb les ha ganado. España gano en portugal en donde jugamos flojito.


----------



## Snowball (2 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Pues ojo con Suiza que siempre nos ha hecho sufrir



Que primero viene Marruecos 

Y gane quien gane, es probable que se lie


----------



## HDR (2 Dic 2022)

Ya lo dije el otro día:


HDR dijo:


> Eso y lo de pasársela continuamente al portero con los rivales a 5 metros. Eso también es para verlo aparte...



Y el primer gol así ha venido.

El portero expuesto continuamente, haciendo triangulaciones como si fuese Iniesta, y los japos alucinando con semejante chollo. Han pillado una pero podrían haber sido 3 o 4.

Es de retraso.


----------



## Th89 (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## LMLights (2 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Si, ya, se han dejao janar.
> 
> Hemos estau 50 minutos fuera de ermondial.
> 
> taba planeau, ñeño!



¿Cómo se explica que España no se atreva si quiera a probar suerte con algún zambombazo desde fuera del area?
A mi eso me parece más raro, vas perdiendo 1-2 juegas al tiki-taka. No funciona y sigues con el Tiki-taka de Rondones.

No se si estaba planeado o símplemente se divierten jugando a la ruleta rusa. Quizas Luis Enrique esté LOCO. Sería algo para empezar a considerar seriamente..........

Y lo de Naranjito, que sentido del humor más raro.....


----------



## Visilleras (2 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Que primero viene Marruecos
> 
> Y gane quien gane, es probable que se lie



Ya, ya, me refería a cuartos.
Suiza nos hizo sufrit en la última Eurocopa y en 2010 España fue derrotada por su selección... y eso fue en la primera ronda. En cuartos nos fulminan


----------



## Bartleby (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (2 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


>


----------



## Snowball (2 Dic 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Ya lo dije el otro día:
> 
> Y el primer gol así ha venido.
> 
> ...



Pero y que os pensáis que el entrenador no lo sabe o no se ha dado cuenta?


----------



## qbit (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Gracias Alemania*



No entiendo el significado de la foto de Hitler.


----------



## Visilleras (2 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pero y que os pensáis que el entrenador no lo sabe o no se ha dado cuenta?



Creo que los que decís que Luis Enrique lo ha "hecho a propósito" para evitar cruzarse con Croacia, lleváis razón.

Las cantadas del portero han sido de chiste.


----------



## qbit (2 Dic 2022)

SOY dijo:


> La culpa es suya. Los DOS goles han sido porque obliga a la defensa y al portero a arriesgar balones. Los dos vienen de dos perdidas de balón por intentar sacar la pelota jugada desde atrás.



Exactísimo, pero el prepotente seguirá diciendo que su idea de arriesgar jugando con el portero cuando nos presionan es muy buena, y que es más listo que todos los entrenadores del mundo que nunca quieren arriesgar con estas cosas serias.

Es el típico ejemplo de necio que jode todo lo que le dejen tocar, en el sentido del libro ese de Carlo Cipolla dedicado a los tontos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> ¿Cómo se explica que España no se atreva si quiera a probar suerte con algún zambombazo desde fuera del area?
> A mi eso me parece más raro, vas perdiendo 1-2 juegas al tiki-taka. No funciona y sigues con el Tiki-taka de Rondones.
> 
> No se si estaba planeado o símplemente se divierten jugando a la ruleta rusa. Quizas Luis Enrique esté LOCO. Sería algo para empezar a considerar seriamente..........
> ...



No os da vergüenza seguir mareando la perdiz con que si el balón ha pasao la línea, que si estaba planeao que los japos nos dejen con el culo ardiendo, que si la culpa es de Koke...?

basta ya! que es ermondial
queremos competir, no llegar a octavos de chiripa pidiendo el balón de horo pa Gavi porque patata


----------



## Snowball (2 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Ya, ya, me refería a cuartos.
> Suiza nos hizo sufrit en la última Eurocopa y en 2010 España fue derrotada por su selección... y eso fue en la primera ronda. En cuartos nos fulminan



No son para tanto

Les falta mucho.gol


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

Luisenrique debería dimitir mañana


----------



## eltonelero (2 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> 82% de posesión España



si llegamos a tener un 98% yo creo que hasta no metemos gol.


----------



## JUANCHI (2 Dic 2022)

Sospecho que cuando Francia hizo negocios para adjudicar el mundial a Qatar, metió una clausula secreta: que eliminasen a Alemania a las primeras de cambio

Si no, no se explica lo del gol de Japón de hoy

Rivalidad tradicional franco-alemana mediante, los Macron, Platini y compañía, habrían negociado la adjudicación del mundial a cambio de que FRANCIA llegue a la final, o la gane

Cualquier magufo burbujista, debería sospechar que este mundial está preparado para que lo gane Qatar, el PSG, Mbappe, los jeques etc etc... que son la misma cosa

@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos @Desadaptado Dimensional


----------



## JUANCHI (2 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Asun paqui ese no ha tocao bola, qué desastre de selección
> 
> El Pedrin ese parece un fantasma
> 
> ...



Balde no es mal jugador

Hoy el mejor ha sido Azpilicueta, y Rodri en la segunda parte no ha estado mal

El resto de la selección, desde Carvajal hasta Morata, son un equipo B

Esta selección, aunque hubiese llevado a Iago Aspas o a Sergio Ramos, seguiría siendo una mierda de equipo


----------



## Visilleras (2 Dic 2022)

JUANCHI dijo:


> Balde no es mal jugador
> 
> Hoy el mejor ha sido Azpilicueta, y Rodri en la segunda parte no ha estado mal
> 
> ...



Pues yo sigo diciendo que Morata no es tan malo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Dic 2022)

JUANCHI dijo:


> Sospecho que cuando Francia hizo negocios para adjudicar el mundial a Qatar, metió una clausula secreta: que eliminasen a Alemania a las primeras de cambio
> 
> Si no, no se explica lo del gol de Japón de hoy
> 
> ...



El gol de Japon es dudoso, pero si yo fuera el arbitro hubiera dado el gol


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No entiendo el significado de la foto de Hitler.



el hundimiento supongo como la pelicula


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No entiendo el significado de la foto de Hitler.



Juas.

Igual es como entonces Alemania nos ayudó y luego les traicionamos xd


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

JUANCHI dijo:


> Balde no es mal jugador
> 
> Hoy el mejor ha sido Azpilicueta, y Rodri en la segunda parte no ha estado mal
> 
> ...



Morata es lo único que se puede rescatar de la selección de lo que llevamos de mondial. Ha mojao en los 3 partidos y no está ausente en ningún momento.

Por qué no queréis admitír que el problema es la farsa y el Luisenrique?


----------



## qbit (2 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Juas.
> 
> Igual es como entonces Alemania nos ayudó y luego les traicionamos xd



Sí, porque enviaron a la División Azul, pero la clave estaba en poner a la península ibérica junto al Eje para controlar el Estrecho de Gibraltar y la vertiente atlántica.


----------



## Zarpa (2 Dic 2022)

JUANCHI dijo:


> Balde no es mal jugador
> 
> Hoy el mejor ha sido Azpilicueta, y Rodri en la segunda parte no ha estado mal
> 
> ...



Balde es un flojo que cede una y otra vez ante la mínima presión, no es culpa suya que lo llamen por enchufismo, le deseo lo mejor y seguro tiene un gran futuro pero no tiene nivel para la absoluta ni en broma.

Sergio Ramos el segundo gol lo saca mientras Rodri se la come (normal no es central y no tendría que haber estado en esa situación)

Anda que no tiene goles Aspas desde la frontal sin lanzarlas a las nubes pero no se le puede hacer competencia al yernísimo.


----------



## JUANCHI (2 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Balde es un flojo que cede una y otra vez ante la mínima presión, no es culpa suya que lo llamen por enchufismo, le deseo lo mejor y seguro tiene un gran futuro pero no tiene nivel para la absoluta ni en broma.
> 
> Sergio Ramos el segundo gol lo saca mientras Rodri se la come (normal no es central y no tendría que haber estado en esa situación)
> 
> Anda que no tiene goles Aspas desde la frontal sin lanzarlas a las nubes pero no se le puede hacer competencia al yernísimo.



Balde es un jugador del montón, pero hay que entender que debe tener 18 o 19 años

De lo que dices, seguramente Ramos la habría sacado, y Aspas es mejor que lo que tenemos, pero aún así, España no tiene una selección decente

Desde el año 2010, en los mundiales, España solo ha ganado 3 partidos: a Costa Rica, Irán y Australia

Somos una medianía futbolística


----------



## qbit (2 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Todos los goles encajados vienen de Balde. Una cosa es salir de atrás jugando y otra ponerte a pasarla en el área con 5 atacantes alrededor, hasta Guardiola en el city se da cuenta y bien que la sacan.



En efecto. Luis Enrique (y también el Xavineto) son los aprendices tontos pero soberbios de Guardiola.


----------



## JUANCHI (2 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Morata es lo único que se puede rescatar de la selección de lo que llevamos de mondial. Ha mojao en los 3 partidos y no está ausente en ningún momento.
> 
> Por qué no queréis admitír que el problema es la farsa y el Luisenrique?



Pero si yo soy anti-twitch enrique total

Morata ha mojado porque es el único 9 que tiene la selección, si en lugar de Morata jugase Aldana, las metería igual


----------



## JUANCHI (2 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Pues yo sigo diciendo que Morata no es tan malo



Morata es muy malo, lo que pasa es que está arriba para rematar y meter goles, y ese papel lo podría hacer igual Julio Salinas 

creo que en liga con el atleti lleva 5 goles, es lamentable


----------



## qbit (2 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Mañana en todas las portadas:
> 
> _El problema de El Cholo_



Vale ya con lo mismo, so obsesivo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

La culpa es de El Cholo

pase lo que pase


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

Gavis MVP


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

Ta to controlao
taba planeao


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Dic 2022)

Que patético los madridistas que no pueden dejar de pensar en el real Madrid en el mundial y apoyar a España . Que pesados criticando todo lo que hace la selección.


----------



## qbit (2 Dic 2022)

A quien han jodido más es a Alemania:

* Mano de Dani Olmo contra Alemania no pitada.
* Hoy con el segundo gol de Japón.

Ya se pueden poner el brazalete que quieran los tontolculos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (2 Dic 2022)

JUANCHI dijo:


> Sospecho que cuando Francia hizo negocios para adjudicar el mundial a Qatar, metió una clausula secreta: que eliminasen a Alemania a las primeras de cambio
> 
> Si no, no se explica lo del gol de Japón de hoy
> 
> ...


----------



## qbit (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ha salido después del partido una encuesta oficial. La mayoría de los alemanes piensa que España va a ganar el Mundial (España 14%, Brasil 12%, Francia 10%). Me imagino que la encuesta es de hace unos dias.
> 
> Nos tienen que odiar, les hemos jodido en 1984, 2008, en 2010, en 2022... y no nos ganan en partido oficial desde 1988.  Somos su bestia negra, es increible.



Alemania nunca ha ganado a Italia en partido oficial (a no ser que lo hayan hecho en los últimos años y no me haya enterado). Eso sí que es ser bestia negra.


----------



## qbit (2 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Difícil de ver.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278935



Los que dicen que el balón no ha salido, ¿son conscientes de ir contra el espíritu de la norma por un quizá, posible jodido milímetro como mucho?


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

JUANCHI dijo:


> Balde es un jugador del montón, pero hay que entender que debe tener 18 o 19 años
> 
> De lo que dices, seguramente Ramos la habría sacado, y Aspas es mejor que lo que tenemos, pero aún así, España no tiene una selección decente
> 
> ...



En ese mismo periodo Brasil solo ha conseguido ganarle a chile, colombia y mejico en eliminatoria directa.

Le gana a dos conmeboles y un concacaf y cae contra dos uefas. Alemania y Belgica. Y en el anterior mundial cae contra holanda. Y en el anterior contra francia. 


España fue de turismo a brasil y sin tecnico a Rusia. Y desde 2010 le ha ganado a todas las selecciones top de europa en eurocopas y nations. A todas.

Brasil no le gana a una top europea en eliminatoria desde hace 20 años. 

Es brasil una mediania futbolistica?


----------



## JUANCHI (2 Dic 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Es evidente que hoy interesaba que Alemania no pasara

Lo veremos en las siguientes eliminatorias: los árbitros favorecerán a Francia


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

es un golazo.

Y ante la mínima duda, siempre debe ser gol.

Pero es que pa mí es gol sin duda. No hay ninguna prueba irrefutapla donde se demuestre que el balón ha sobrepasao la línea.


----------



## HDR (2 Dic 2022)

El pragmatismo oriental vuelve a doblegar al idealismo occidental.


Idealismo occidental: Fútbol "vistoso" de toquecito, triangulaciones con el portero, pusasió, séspet.

Pragmatismo oriental: Patadón para arriba, 3 tíos corriendo a la contra, especular, oportunismo.


Este tipo de eventos demuestran muy bien la mentalidad de cada cual, y por qué oriente va a dominar el mundo.


----------



## qbit (2 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


>



"Hemos entrado en modo colapso".

Ayer o anteayer salió en su streaming entrevistando al psicólogo de la selección. Que le pregunte a él, si vale para algo o no.


----------



## Don Pelayo (2 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Tampoco voy a llorar por lo de Alemania.
> Pozdrawiam.
> Que tal vecino? Te reíste de Polonia? Adiós!!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278886



El humor polaco


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

Al márgen del gol, han sido superiores. 

pero hemos tenido posesió, eso sip


----------



## JUANCHI (2 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> En ese mismo periodo Brasil solo ha conseguido ganarle a chile, colombia y mejico en eliminatoria directa.
> 
> Le gana a dos conmeboles y un concacaf y cae contra dos uefas. Alemania y Belgica. Y en el anterior mundial cae contra holanda. Y en el anterior contra francia.
> 
> ...



Brasil nos dio un baño histórico y humillante en una copa confederaciones, creo que fue en 2014

España no ha jugado nunca contra argentina ni contra brasil, en 2010 lo pasó mal hasta con paraguay

a nivel europeo España está en la línea de italia o alemania, pero a mi como español me gustaría ver el NIVEL REAL de españa ante brasil y argentina

para que veas que Brasil está por encima de España, no me voy muy lejos: juegos olímpicos de tokio 2020... brasil con un equipo muy normalito, dani alves, richarlison, cunha... y españa con pau torres, asensio, unai simon, dani olmo, eric garcía, pedri... y nos ganaron

somos una medianía futbolística, en la euro del año pasado se hizo un buen papel, pero más allá de eso desde 2012 no hemos ganado nada... y es normal

españa no ganaba casi nada antes de 2008, y ahora volvemos a nuestro estado natural: ser un equipo de segunda fila

el nivel del futbol de selecciones ha bajado enormemente desde los años noventa, ahora el buen futbol está en los clubs


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

Los japos nos han dejao el culo ardiendo.

y no nos han metido 4 de pura coña


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

JUANCHI dijo:


> Es evidente que hoy interesaba que Alemania no pasara
> 
> Lo veremos en las siguientes eliminatorias: los árbitros favorecerán a Francia



Y Argentina. Está como escrito que Argentina tiene que ganar.


----------



## JUANCHI (2 Dic 2022)

yo no me rallaría mucho con la limpieza de los mundiales, eurocopas y otros eventos deportivos

hay un hilo de @AYN RANDiano2 al respecto

antes del rescate griego, Grecia ganó la eurocopa

cuando los ingleses planearon el brexit, esa misma temporada, todos los semifinalistas de champions y europa league eran ingleses

durante las dictaduras militares, todos los equipos que organizaban el campeonato ganaban (argentina 78, con la verguenza del partido contra el perú)

a los equipos soviéticos siempre los pitaban en contra

en fin, que no me extrañaría nada que este mundial estuviese amañado para que lo ganase Francia


----------



## JUANCHI (2 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y Argentina. Está como escrito que Argentina tiene que ganar.



el otro día con Mexico fue una verguenza

que Messi esté en el PSG tendrá algo que ver


----------



## Sr Julian (2 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No entiendo el significado de la foto de Hitler.



Es puro fanservice.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (2 Dic 2022)

JUANCHI dijo:


> Brasil nos dio un baño histórico y humillante en una copa confederaciones, creo que fue en 2014
> 
> España no ha jugado nunca contra argentina ni contra brasil, en 2010 lo pasó mal hasta con paraguay
> 
> ...



La copa confederaciones no es un torneo serio.


----------



## Mark_ (2 Dic 2022)

8 años después del folladón que nos metieron en el mundial de 2014 y todavía seguimos jugando a lo mismo, al toque.

A mi que me expliquen el motivo por el cual España sigue jugando con un sistema caduco y encima con una generación nueva de jugadores que no le llega ni a la suela de los zapatos a la anterior.


----------



## JUANCHI (2 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> La copa confederaciones no es un torneo serio.



aquel partido fue un partido muy serio, y nos barrieron:









Copa Confederaciones: Brasil humilla a una desconocida España en su final


España-Brasil. Copa Confederaciones. España perdió estrepitosamente ante Brasil que no les dejó desplegar su juego en ningún momento y les ahogó con una presión asfixiant...




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Sr Julian (2 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Al carrer, por subnormales.


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> "Hemos entrado en modo colapso".
> 
> Ayer o anteayer salió en su streaming entrevistando al psicólogo de la selección. Que le pregunte a él, si vale para algo o no.



Tb dijo que preparan los penaltys psicologicamente y que no hay lugar para el azar. Palmatoria contra italia. 


JUANCHI dijo:


> Brasil nos dio un baño histórico y humillante en una copa confederaciones, creo que fue en 2014
> 
> España no ha jugado nunca contra argentina ni contra brasil, en 2010 lo pasó mal hasta con paraguay
> 
> ...



Brasil ha perdido con francia, holanda, alemania y belgica.
Agentina contra alemania tres veces y francia.

El nivel de brasil y argentina en eliminatorias es palmar contra el primer europeo top que se cruza en los ultimos 20 años.

España tuvo una generacion historica y arraso. Y con generaciones inferiores estuvo a dos robos arbitrales de dos semifinales...y a saber que hubiera pasado. Ahora tiene chavalitos en formacion con calidad y hay que darles tiempo.

Estamos en octavos con un cruce asequible para ser un mundial y unos cuartos contra selecciones de nuestro nivel. No entiendo el jeiteo contra España. Dos partidos buenos como los que ha jugado en portugal o en suiza o en francia o en talia o contra alemania en los ultimos dos años...y te puedes plantar en una semis con el tercer equipo mas joven de los 32.


----------



## Sr Julian (2 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Que España hoy se ha dejado ganar, no les deis más vueltas.



Tot era part del plan. 
Casi nos quedamos fuera, pero tot era part del plan.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

que no está amañao!
La champiojos está amañadísima. La Lija está amañadísima. 
El mondial no está más amañao que la champiojos o La Lija. Para nada.

El fúmbol arbitrario es asín. No es un deporte, es un juego, un ejpectáculo. Tiene sus arbitrariedades, su rejlamento deliberadamente ambigüo, está claro, pero er mondial no veo que esté amañao más de lo que es el fúmbol de lo que se ha visto hasta ahora.

Están decidiendose los resultaos por fúmbol. La farsa de Luisenrique sigue de chiripa y dando gracias.


----------



## JUANCHI (2 Dic 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> 8 años después del folladón que nos metieron en el mundial de 2014 y todavía seguimos jugando a lo mismo, al toque.
> 
> A mi que me expliquen el motivo por el cual España sigue jugando con un sistema caduco y encima con una generación nueva de jugadores que no le llega ni a la suela de los zapatos a la generación anterior.



a mi no me parece mal que jueguen a eso

lo que me parece ridículo es la actitud de sobrao de luis enrique, el cachondeo de twitch, las provocaciones constantes... ha diseñado una selección "de autor", con muchos suplentes en sus clubs, y en lugar de llevar a jugadores más experimentados, como canales, aspas, ramos... prefiere llevarse a balde o a nico williams... y luego pasa lo que pasa

el hostión vendrá cuando pongan a marcelino

luis enrique no es tonto y si fracasa, acabará dimitiendo, para fichar por el barça

en España TODAS las instituciones del futbol, la federación o Tebas, son anti-madridistas, todo gira alrededor de cataluña, por lo que con marcelino jugaremos con 15 tíos del barça, y nada cambiará

la selección es un reflejo del r78 y la política española


----------



## qbit (2 Dic 2022)

JUANCHI dijo:


> Brasil nos dio un baño histórico y humillante en una copa confederaciones, creo que fue en 2014
> 
> España no ha jugado nunca contra argentina ni contra brasil, en 2010 lo pasó mal hasta con paraguay
> 
> ...



Vaya sarta de gilipolleces de acomplejado.

España sí ha jugado contra Brasil. En partido oficial en un mundial de Méjico, con golazo de Míchel por la escuadra anulado injustamente que habría sido 1-0. En amistoso 4-0 a favor de España, durante la época que contó Fabio Capello que obligó a Brasil a hacerse más física y con menos sobeteo del balón porque no ganaba NADA. Ahora son más físicos pero también técnicos.

España ha tenido la mayor parte del tiempo equipazos, que van desde ser campeona olímpica en los años 20 ó 30, el mundial de 1934 del que escribí el otro día, los años 80, la corrupción de la FIFA con robos arbitrales a diversos equipos entre los que estaba España, etc.: Italia, Corea del Sur, Francia, etc., han sido beneficiadas de esos robos.


----------



## qbit (2 Dic 2022)

Otra cosa es que ahora este equipo actual sea psicológicamente blando pero es también por culpa del seleccionador cuando dice: "Cuando el rival ataca a la desesperada y arriesga mucho es muy difícil para la defensa". Pero en el caso de España, si el rival hace eso no está arriesgando mucho ya que España no tiene apenas capacidad para hacer buenos contraataques. Arriesgas mucho si atacas a la desesperada contra la mayoría de selecciones, pero no contra España.


----------



## Pura Sangre (2 Dic 2022)

pa tos los que disís que Busquets parece moro... al final resulta que es japonés


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (2 Dic 2022)

Croacia llegará lejos este mundial


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

Pura Sangre dijo:


> pa tos los que disís que Busquets parece moro... al final resulta que es japonés
> 
> 
> 
> ...



durante el partido me he quedao to loco viendo a busquets con la camisa japo, parecía que se había fumao un peta o algo. Son primos o k?


----------



## Migue111 (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Otra cosa es que ahora este equipo actual sea psicológicamente blando pero es también por culpa del seleccionador cuando dice: "Cuando el rival ataca a la desesperada y arriesga mucho es muy difícil para la defensa". Pero en el caso de España, si el rival hace eso no está arriesgando mucho ya que España no tiene apenas capacidad para hacer buenos contraataques. Arriesgas mucho si atacas a la desesperada contra la mayoría de selecciones, pero no contra España.



Tampoco va a decir que el otro dia la cago en los cambios y que hoy el portero y balde la han cagado por hacer lo que el les pide. 

Te suelta lo de que el rival los paso por encima corriendo y asi no señala a nadie ni pone en duda el estilo. 

A mi me parece bien. Y ahora tendran que ajustar cosas. El barcelona de luis enrique era letal a la contra cuando se ponian por delante. Asi que no es una cuestion de que luis enrique quiera solo tiki taka y tal.


----------



## JUANCHI (2 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Vaya sarta de gilipolleces de acomplejado.
> 
> España sí ha jugado contra Brasil. En partido oficial en un mundial de Méjico, con golazo de Míchel por la escuadra anulado injustamente que habría sido 1-0. En amistoso 4-0 a favor de España, durante la época que contó Fabio Capello que obligó a Brasil a hacerse más física y con menos sobeteo del balón porque no ganaba NADA. Ahora son más físicos pero también técnicos.
> 
> España ha tenido la mayor parte del tiempo equipazos, que van desde ser campeona olímpica en los años 20 ó 30, el mundial de 1934 del que escribí el otro día, los años 80, la corrupción de la FIFA con robos arbitrales a diversos equipos entre los que estaba España, etc.: Italia, Corea del Sur, Francia, etc., han sido beneficiadas de esos robos.



Puedes insultar lo que quieras, pero comparar a Brasil con España en cosas de fútbol es como comparar a Dios con... ya tu sabes

El partido de Mexico 86 lo arbitró un alemán que siempre pitaba en contra del Real Madrid, pero no te engañes, aquella generación de Brasil, que era la del mundial 82, le daba mil vueltas a España. 

La España de los años sesenta y setenta ganó una Eurocopa que era de chichinabo, mientras tanto, Brasil ganaba copa del mundo tras copa del mundo, con Pele Gerson Carlos Alberto Garrincha Didí Tostao Rivelino Marinho etc etc... En España jugaba Gento con sobrepeso, y el único jugador internacional decente era Iribar, el portero, el resto eran jugadores afanosos y bregadores, pero del montón

Los juegos olímpicos de los años veinte o treinta, en fútbol, eran un puto cachondeo, jugaban hasta clubes de futbol, por esa regla de tres, Uruguay es mejor equipo que España

No se trata de ser acomplejado o no, se trata de ser objetivo. España siempre fue una medianía futbolística hasta la generación de 2008-2012, y tenemos que acostumbrarnos a ser lo mismo

Y ojalá sea así, para que la gente no pierda tiempo con el fútbol y se de cuenta de lo que nos están colando, económicamente y políticamente

Por cierto, te hago un cortapega de lo que he encontrado en una web: "Un amistoso celebrado en Gijón, donde el equipo entonces dirigido por Luis Suárez venció con contundencia (3-0) y gran juego, se ha convertido en la única victoria hispana en 79 años"

Por lo visto, España solo ha ganado a Brasil en esa ocasión, un amistoso en 1990, y esto es lo que decían en la prensa: "Los dos equipos realizaron un mediocre partido, sobre todo Brasil, que se limitó a cobrar 25 millones de pesetas por saltar al terreno de juego y hacer, turismo gratis por Asturias"


----------



## Visilleras (2 Dic 2022)

__





Cientos de marroquíes celebran en Lorca el pase a octavos de final de su selección


Cientos de marroquíes celebran en Lorca el pase a octavos de final de su selección Cientos de marroquíes, con banderas, bufandas y camisetas de su país celebraron en el Parque de San Diego el pase de su selección a los octavos de final del Mundial. Marruecos se impuso 1-2 a Canadá con goles de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

No se podía de saber, pero estaba claro que los Alemanes nos quitaron el disfraz de tosta rica y los japos nos tenían muy calaos.

yo llevo días chillando lo que pasaría, pero como taba to controlao pues na. 

A ver cuál es el plan contra Marroc. No he seguido sus partidos y no sé cómo juegan. Lo que tengo claro es que con la farsa de Luisenrique no podemos a ir mu lejos a no ser que nos salgan con las tostadas. En cuanto nos plantam cara, se nos pone cara de de Luistabique


----------



## Zarpa (2 Dic 2022)

JUANCHI dijo:


> Por lo visto, España solo ha ganado a Brasil en esa ocasión, un amistoso en 1990, y esto es lo que decían en la prensa: "Los dos equipos realizaron un mediocre partido, sobre todo Brasil, que se limitó a cobrar 25 millones de pesetas por saltar al terreno de juego y hacer, turismo gratis por Asturias"



2 Victorias 5 derrotas el resto empates.


----------



## JUANCHI (2 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Tb dijo que preparan los penaltys psicologicamente y que no hay lugar para el azar. Palmatoria contra italia.
> 
> 
> Brasil ha perdido con francia, holanda, alemania y belgica.
> ...



A ver, yo solo digo que para mi ganar un mundial supone ganar a los mejores, y a mi me gustaria ver a España ganando y eliminando a Argentina y a Brasil, que tradicionalmente son los paises clásicos... como Italia o Alemania

El otro día ya vimos que contra un equipo serio como Alemania, los españoles se rajaban. Y aunque ni Brasil ni Argentina son el Brasil de 1970 ni la argentina de 1986, han llegado a semifinales en 2014 y siempre están arriba en la copa america. Me gustaría ver jugar a España con Brasil o con Argentina, ya veríamos si ese "otro futbol" nos demuestra que somos mejores o peores que ellos

Hay haterismo porque hoy se ha perdido contra Japón, que ha jugado bien 2 minutos, y es lógico, lo de hoy si le pasa a javier clemente... estarían pidiendo su cabeza


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Vaya sarta de gilipolleces de acomplejado.
> 
> España sí ha jugado contra Brasil. En partido oficial en un mundial de Méjico, con golazo de Míchel por la escuadra anulado injustamente que habría sido 1-0. En amistoso 4-0 a favor de España, durante la época que contó Fabio Capello que obligó a Brasil a hacerse más física y con menos sobeteo del balón porque no ganaba NADA. Ahora son más físicos pero también técnicos.
> 
> España ha tenido la mayor parte del tiempo equipazos, que van desde ser campeona olímpica en los años 20 ó 30, el mundial de 1934 del que escribí el otro día, los años 80, la corrupción de la FIFA con robos arbitrales a diversos equipos entre los que estaba España, etc.: Italia, Corea del Sur, Francia, etc., han sido beneficiadas de esos robos.



Contra Brasil hubo el fallo de Cardeñosa en el 78 y ese que nombras, que el chute de Michel entra y dicen que no, y gana Brasil con gol de Socrates en fuera de juego.


----------



## Sir Connor (2 Dic 2022)

Hay que animar a Marruecos a ver si acaba con el coñazo de Luis Enrrique


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

y si está to controlao y se ha dejao ganar, qué pasa, que no hay cojones a ir alo pecho lobo a por ermondial o k?

menuda vergüenza de selección


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Dic 2022)

JUANCHI dijo:


> A ver, yo solo digo que para mi ganar un mundial supone ganar a los mejores, y a mi me gustaria ver a España ganando y eliminando a Argentina y a Brasil, que tradicionalmente son los paises clásicos... como Italia o Alemania
> 
> El otro día ya vimos que contra un equipo serio como Alemania, los españoles se rajaban. Y aunque ni Brasil ni Argentina son el Brasil de 1970 ni la argentina de 1986, han llegado a semifinales en 2014 y siempre están arriba en la copa america. Me gustaría ver jugar a España con Brasil o con Argentina, ya veríamos si ese "otro futbol" nos demuestra que somos mejores o peores que ellos
> 
> Hay haterismo porque hoy se ha perdido contra Japón, que ha jugado bien 2 minutos, y es lógico, lo de hoy si le pasa a javier clemente... estarían pidiendo su cabeza



Cuñao retrasao a babor. Todos estos retrasados votan.


----------



## Sir Connor (2 Dic 2022)

Le tendria que ver tocado a España Brasil , entonces ibamos a bailar samba de verdad


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Hay que animar a Marruecos a ver si acaba con el coñazo de Luis Enrrique



Eso mismo pensaban en barcelona la prensa, los lazis de los cojones, la directiva de endogamicos criptojudios, el oldculerismo y demas retrasados. 

Todo el puto dia rajando, todo el puto dia soltando mierda contra luis enrique. 

Seguro que a españa cuando entre un Valverde de mierda o un Robert Martinez le ira mejor que con luis enrique y jugaran mas divertido y tal. Como el barsa en los ultimos 5 años, claro.


----------



## cuñado de bar (2 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1278772



Eso fue unos de los ridículos más espantosos de la selección. Del Bosque fue a morir con una selección de tipos al borde del retiro. Mención especial a Casillas. De ser un portero top en la anterior, a dar miedo cuando iba por el balón. Ni quiso hacer algunos cambios para mejorar. Se fue con el equipo que era una sombra de lo que fue. Encima el resto nos tenían ganas y nos humillaron.


----------



## Glokta (2 Dic 2022)

España no se le dan bien los mundiales, es como que nos pesan las piernas contra rivales que ganaríamos 9 de 10 veces en clasificatorios + la mala suerte española. De los que recuerdo

2002: íbamos mas justitos de lo que parece con una selección de Madrid, barça, Depor y valencia que eran equipos top de la época. Buena fase de grupos, atasco en octavos contra Irlanda que pasamos por penaltis, y mas de lo mismo con Corea mas allá del robo

2006: lo mismo, fase de grupos que ya se notaba que íbamos de mas a menos. Mala suerte luego que nos cae Francia en octavos que la lio en su grupo. Pero Brasil esperaba en cuartos igualmente

2010: un logro brutal ganar el mundial, pasar de cuartos y toda la historia. Pero para ser nuestra generación brillantísima y supuestamente una seleccion ofensiva, siempre fuimos muy cagados, Paraguay por poco nos la lía en cuartos

2014: el grupo era complicado, pero los holandeses iban bien cargados de mamuts como nosotros tambien. Miro aquella selección y me parece 100 veces mejor que la actual aun siendo 2014, incomprensible irnos fuera sin opción al tercer partido

2018: otra que no se entiende, bueno si la liadica del calvo echando al seleccionador. Ya en fase de grupos me suena haber estado pendiendo de un hilo con el empate contra Marruecos y pidiendo la hora con Iran, selecciones que como digo de normal ganamos 3-0. Luego nos cae un camino de rosas con Rusia->Croacia->Inglaterra y la pifiamos a la primera llendonos a penaltis contra Rusia que no daban ni 3 pases seguidos y la estrella era Cherysev

2022: pues me recuerda mucho a 2018, fase de grupos regular, aunque creo que estámos en el grupo mas complicado esta vez. Y camino de rosas en teoria para llegar a semis


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

El problema es el Cholo

Lo que pasa aquí es que tenemos a una banda de chalados que en lugar de fúmbol ven ideas regionales y movidas extrañas y nos meten con calzador unas convocatorias que no se pueden de hentender.

Luis Aragonés es el único seleccionador que veía fúmbol y nada más. De ahí salieron to los logros y ya se ha perdido aquello en poco tiempo. Hasta que aparezca otro Luis Aragonés y vuelvan a echarle.


----------



## cuñado de bar (2 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El problema es el Cholo
> 
> Lo que pasa aquí es que tenemos a una banda de chalados que en lugar de fúmbol ven ideas regionales y movidas extrañas y nos meten con calzador unas convocatorias que no se pueden de hentender.
> 
> *Luis Aragonés es el único seleccionador que veía fúmbol y nada más.* De ahí salieron to los logros y ya se ha perdido aquello en poco tiempo. Hasta que aparezca otro Luis Aragonés y vuelvan a echarle.




Era un cuñado premium, pero fue el único que supo crear un equipo de cero. Sacrificó a las vacas sagradas, a pesar de que la prensa se le echase encima. Tanto que se retiró en parte por eso. Del bosque cogió el mismo equipo e hizo un par de cambios, conviertiendo la selección en un Barça 2.0, pero sin Messi. Tenías mejor defensa, pero peor ataque y lo notamos mucho en la 2010. Se ganó casi siempre por la mínima y sufriendo muchísimo. La mayoría de goles casi siempre en la segunda parte. Parecía la Italia del Catenaccio si miras los resultados, sin ver los partidos. El único partido bueno fue contra Alemania y el resultado no le hizo justicia.

En la euro 2012 nos fue algo mejor. Mención especial a la final. Humillación épica a Italia. Para mí el mejor partido de la selección. Del Bosque después se demostró que no tenía talento. Sólo sabía manejar como mucho, equipos ya hechos. No supo hacer los cambios adecuados en el mundial 2014. Creando un ridículo espantoso, llevando a las vacas sagradas, pensando que igual eso le podía funcionar otra vez.

A pesar de eso, pienso que del Bosque tenía la flor en el culo, porque tuvimos muchos momentos de acabar eliminados. Hay que darle mucho mérito a Luis Aragones, porque sin su éxito inicial, no vendrían los éxitos siguientes.


----------



## qbit (2 Dic 2022)

Mundial 1982 (camiseta Luis Enrique en rueda de prensa). Veamos qué pasó:

2ª Fase:
"España fue encuadrada en el Grupo B con Alemania Federal e Inglaterra, que habían empatado sin goles en el primer partido. Aunque los germanos contaban con menos efectivos que sus rivales, no tuvieron problemas para deshacerse de los anfitriones por 2:1, sendos goles de Littbarski y Fischer. Inglaterra necesitaba vencer por más de dos tantos para seguir en la pugna, pero no pasó del 0:0 ante una selección española que solo se jugaba la honra."








Copa Mundial de Fútbol de 1982 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





"El equipo capitaneado por Michel Platini no bajó los brazos y en la siguiente fecha hizo un claro 4:1 ante Kuwait, en un duelo marcado por una anécdota surrealista: el colegiado Miroslav Stupar anuló un gol legal francés después de que el jeque kuwaití Fahd Al-Ahmad bajara al terreno de juego para exigírselo, algo que terminaría costándole su licencia de arbitraje." 








Copa Mundial de Fútbol de 1982 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (2 Dic 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Viendo el penalty que le pitaron ayer a favor de argensimia contra polonia ya se puede esperar de todo......
> 
> 
> 
> -



A mi me da que un cachondo mental como mucho poder y mala baba despues de ver la que liaron los amegos en Bruselas y alrededores le ha dado un apreton y tiene ganas de hacer un "Millgram-style experiment" en la peninsula iberica.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (2 Dic 2022)

Bueno, pues lo que venimos decimos unos cuantos, podemos ganar a cualquiera en un buen dia, pero en uno malo también nos pueden dar la del pulpo. 

Recordar que la selección del ciclo ganador teníamos a muchos jugadores top 5 y* en su mejor edad*

Ahora tenemos buenos jugadores, pero muy jovenes y que necesitan recorrer aun un buen camino. Ayer se pierde porque Japón se limito a agunatar la primera parte y salir a tope la segunda hasta ponerse por delante, para después encerrarse atrás.

Y España estaba a que no le sacasen tarjetas, a no lesionarse, a pasar los 45 minutos para llegar bien a octavos...............no salieron con intensidad la segunda parte, no salieron concentrados y a muerte, por eso los japoneses parecían aviones, porque España no se presento en esta segunda parte.

Pero ya estamos en octavos y repito lo mismo que ya he dicho otras veces, no tenemos un gran equipo pero somos muy competitivos y ahora tenemos un cuadro asequible hasta semifinales. 

No va a ser un paseo, pero no hay ningún rival que sea, sobre el papel, superior a España hasta semis.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

JUANCHI dijo:


> Brasil nos dio un baño histórico y humillante en una copa confederaciones, creo que fue en 2014
> 
> España no ha jugado nunca contra argentina ni contra brasil, en 2010 lo pasó mal hasta con paraguay
> 
> ...



Le metimos a Argentina un 6 a 1 en un amistoso...y si hemos ganado europeos sub 21 contra equipos con europeos integrados mamadues de dudosa edad...
Le metimos un 3 a 0 a Italia que la saco del mundial..
Y por favor dejar de usar esa mierda de confederaciones como ejemplo de fútbol..a nadie de la UEFA le interesa aquel torneo maldito inventado por un jet cagapechos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

JUANCHI dijo:


> aquel partido fue un partido muy serio, y nos barrieron:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otro que pone esa mierda de partido..ok lo explicaré...
Brasil con dos días más de reposo..
España jugando 48 horas después de darse una paliza con Italia en fortaleza con prórroga y una tanda de penales enorme..
Del bosque pasando de todo sacando EXACTAMENTE el mismo 11 contra Italia..ni villa ni soldado en punta ....
Árbitro holandés lamentable brasil 20 faltas ninguna amarilla rozar a Neymar era amarilla automáticA..
Ey pero lo mejor es que se CUMPLIO LA MALDICIÓN de la confederaciónes.los finalistas se estrellan en el mundial .España por no tener entrenador y Brasil violada a pesar del favoritismo arbitral a su favor


----------



## Mongolo471 (2 Dic 2022)

Qué pongan a echenique, a Iglesias o a Simeone... El resultado sería lo mismo o peor. Que van a dejar ganar a Marruecos, los sabe hasta Begoño.


----------



## Perrito juguetón (2 Dic 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Eso fue unos de los ridículos más espantosos de la selección. Del Bosque fue a morir con una selección de tipos al borde del retiro. Mención especial a Casillas. De ser un portero top en la anterior, a dar miedo cuando iba por el balón. Ni quiso hacer algunos cambios para mejorar. Se fue con el equipo que era una sombra de lo que fue. Encima el resto nos tenían ganas y nos humillaron.




Y esto es lo que pasa cuando en un foro de economía se habla de fútbol.

En 2014 la final de la Copa de Europa fue Real Madrid - Atlético de Madrid, que a su vez había eliminado al Barcelona en semifinales. La Uefa la gana el Sevilla, que elimina al Valencia en semifinales. Es más, al año siguiente el Sevilla vuelve a ganar la Uefa, el Barcelona gana la Copa de Europa, y un gol de Morata evita que esa final sea contra el Madrid. A su vez el Atlético cae en cuartos con el Real Madrid, cuando había quedado primera de su grupo por delante de la Juventus, que a la postre jugaría la final.

Conclusión burbujera: los mismos jugadores que eran titulares en esos equipos que se paseaban por Europa en el periodo 2013-15 sufrieron una vejez temporal durante el mes de junio de 2014. En julio de 2014 volvieron a ser lo que eran para seguir dominando desde sus clubes la temporada siguiente.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Dic 2022)

adn farsa

busquet un exjugador

pedri. Uno de los jugadores mas sobrevalorados del fútbol mundial

gavi. El mejor, pero el chico no es nada del otro mundo


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Dic 2022)

Nueva bandera de Japón.


----------



## Eär (2 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Difícil de ver.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278935



Está fuera. Dejaos de chuminadas. Está F U E R A


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> el penal que le regalan contra Paraguay mamita y despues hablan de robo



Panchito detectado disparen a matar


----------



## feministaliberal (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> el penal que le regalan contra Paraguay mamita y despues hablan de robo



Regalan..suerte que los paraguayos siguieran con 11 tras la primera parte con un árbitro guatemalteco horrible


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Dic 2022)

Perrito juguetón dijo:


> Y esto es lo que pasa cuando en un foro de economía se habla de fútbol.
> 
> En 2014 la final de la Copa de Europa fue Real Madrid - Atlético de Madrid, que a su vez había eliminado al Barcelona en semifinales. La Uefa la gana el Sevilla, que elimina al Valencia en semifinales. Es más, al año siguiente el Sevilla vuelve a ganar la Uefa, el Barcelona gana la Copa de Europa, y un gol de Morata evita que esa final sea contra el Madrid. A su vez el Atlético cae en cuartos con el Real Madrid, cuando había quedado primera de su grupo por delante de la Juventus, que a la postre jugaría la final.
> 
> Conclusión burbujera: los mismos jugadores que eran titulares en esos equipos que se paseaban por Europa en el periodo 2013-15 sufrieron una vejez temporal durante el mes de junio de 2014. En julio de 2014 volvieron a ser lo que eran para seguir dominando desde sus clubes la temporada siguiente.



Ni el Madrid ni el Barça ni el Atleti ni el Sevilla tenían buenos jugadores españoles, todos extranjeros. 

España es basura desde 2012 y lleva tres mundiales seguidos haciendo el ridículo con solo tres victorias ante Australia, Irán y Costa Rica, cuatro derrotas ante Holanda, Chile, Rusia y Japón y empates con Marruecos, Portugal y Alemania.

España es una basura absoluta y encima Luis Enrique y los demás rojos y separatistas que se la han apropiado van de chulos.


----------



## Albion (2 Dic 2022)

Eär dijo:


> Está fuera. Dejaos de chuminadas. Está F U E R A



Es que es acojonante. Tanto VAR y resulta que se comenten tantos errores o más que cuando no existía la tele mágica.


----------



## Covid Bryant (2 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> Matemáticamente hablando todavía podemos ganar el mundial, pero siendo honestos, tengo más probabilidades de encontrar novia en este foro, que no que suceda tal cosa.
> Saludos.



La coja va cuesta abajo, argentina va parriba, tendencias opuestas.


----------



## computer_malfuction (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Eär (2 Dic 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Es que es acojonante. Tanto VAR y resulta que se comenten tantos errores o más que cuando no existía la tele mágica.



El VAR es tecnología al servicio de la corrupción de siempre. Antes el árbitro tomaba decisiones incorrectas, con o sin intención, pero era una persona física. Estaba ahí en el campo, te cagabas en su padre, le señalabas. Digamos que, si estaba comprado, al menos se lo curraba.

Ahora tienes el VAR. Unos señores que nadie ve, a los que nadie puede perseguir con la mirada ni insultar, ocultos en su cueva, tomando decisiones. Que te dicen que un balón no ha salido desafiando a toda lógica, pues comulgamos. El árbitro se inhibe. A mí plín. Se le ha descargado de responsabilidad. Ya no hay nadie a quien dirigirse por una mala decisión. Ahora si quieres amañar resultados es mucho mejor tener a los del VAR en el bolsillo, mucho mejor que al pobre árbitro, y más barato probablemente.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Dic 2022)

hablamos ya del paquete del portero españordo?


----------



## Silluzollope (2 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> hablamos ya del paquete del portero españordo?



Lamentable y eso que era en un partido que nos jugábamos relativamente poco y contra Japón. Imagínatelo en un cruce con Francia o Brasil


----------



## alvysinger (2 Dic 2022)

España no lo hace tan mal, falta un Canales con uno del estilo, habría más pase vertical e incluso con la delantera que hay en el mundial.

Los moros son bastante asequibles, además vamos de víctimas que pasaron por los pelos, partido de galones si o si.


----------



## Silluzollope (2 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Otro que pone esa mierda de partido..ok lo explicaré...
> Brasil con dos días más de reposo..
> España jugando 48 horas después de darse una paliza con Italia en fortaleza con prórroga y una tanda de penales enorme..
> Del bosque pasando de todo sacando EXACTAMENTE el mismo 11 contra Italia..ni villa ni soldado en punta ....
> ...



¿Habrá alguna vez que digas que españa jugó mal un partido sin poner excusas? Todos tus comentarios son iguales, justificando cualquier cosa, que si el césped, que si el descanso, que si los árbitros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2022)

Lo importante es que nuestros chicos magrebíes consiguieron la clasificación.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> ¿Habrá alguna vez que digas que españa jugó mal un partido sin poner excusas? Todos tus comentarios son iguales, justificando cualquier cosa, que si el césped, que si el descanso, que si los árbitros.



Yo digo la verdad...no he visto que te piden 20 faltas en 45 minutos y no te saquen una amarilla..y delbosque no se olió la trampa como tampoco se olió la trampa en 2014...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Lamentable y eso que era en un partido que nos jugábamos relativamente poco y contra Japón. Imagínatelo en un cruce con Francia o Brasil



Ya vimos lo que pasó contra Francia en la nations league esa..mano clara de kounde y fuera de juego de mpape ..Y el varvde cogorza


----------



## ravenare (2 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Le han dao a Gavi el MVP o no?
> 
> qué injustisia



Eres el forero más pesao con diferencia. Siempre con los mismos registros.

- Joao es er mejo
- El Cholo sabe lo que hace 
- Meterse con los jugadores del FCB cuando lo único que aporta tu equipo de colchonetas acomplejadas es a la rémora de koke.


Me cago en tu puta madre. Buenos días.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

A ver si a la FIFA le da por sacar una imagen oficial de la jugada o algo... han pasado 12h y nada de nada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2022)

*Análisis exclusivo @Obiwanchernobil *


La selección salió con los suplentes para especular con Japón.

Japón comienza a subir revoluciones cuando ve que está eliminada.

UEFA y FIFA que tiene muchas ganas a la liga, madrid, Barcelona y en general España "Hacen de las suyas" como llevan haciendo también en Champions este año por el tema de la super liga.

Alemania actúa como un equipo profesional y gana su partido, dándole la clasificación a España.

España actúa como una banda especulando y siendo poco profesional.

El partido contra tosta rica fue un espejismo, esto es lo mismo que llevamos viendo ya tres torneos, pases en defensa, errores garrafales de portero y defensa y poca o nula sensación de peligro en ataque y por consiguiente falta de gol.

Los equipos para ganarnos sólo necesitan presionar la salida del balón o medirse en carrera con nuestros defensas.

España necesitaba si o si un gol y se dedicó a pasarse el balón haciendo rondos, ni un centro ni un remate.

En la segunda parte España tuvo el 83%el balón por 17% de japón, España creo una ocasión de peligro con 0 goles Japón cinco ocasiones claras con dos goles, cabe recordar que era España la que necesitaba imperiosamente el gol. 

El fútbol control, Tiki Taka, o como queramos llamarlo es efectivo cuando tienes el balón y eso sirve para que no te creen peligro o tienes el balón y generas ocasiones.
Pues bien, España tiene el balón y le generan ocasiones de ataque por perdidas defensivas (derivadas de la propia posesión) y tampoco ataca, por lo tanto jugamos a esto porque no hay otra cosa, no por estilo ni gilipolleces.


----------



## ravenare (2 Dic 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Bueno para el Madrid. A ver si lesionan a 4 o 5 del Farsa...



Mandril y nada más?


----------



## cebollo (2 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> hablamos ya del paquete del portero españordo?



El primer gol es muy parable. No va al ángulo, es un tiro que un portero de primera división tiene que despejar a corner.


----------



## The Replicant (2 Dic 2022)

si pero ganamos en la pusesió

taluecs


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *Análisis exclusivo @Obiwanchernobil *
> 
> 
> La selección salió con los suplentes para especular con Japón.
> ...



La otra vez que perdimos fue en la inútil nations league...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

Si Israel y Turquía juegan en competiciones UEFA, no deberían hacerlo también Marruecos, Argelia y Túnez?

Que además, hasta hace nada eran protectorados de países europeos


----------



## pandiella (2 Dic 2022)

JUANCHI dijo:


> Puedes insultar lo que quieras, pero comparar a Brasil con España en cosas de fútbol es como comparar a Dios con... ya tu sabes
> 
> El partido de Mexico 86 lo arbitró un alemán que siempre pitaba en contra del Real Madrid, pero no te engañes, aquella generación de Brasil, que era la del mundial 82, le daba mil vueltas a España.
> 
> ...



ganamos 2 empatamos 2 y perdimos 5 contra brasil

ese 3-0 me acuerdo, era un brasil con todo jugadores nuevos y jovenes, con falcao el seleccionador tratando de hacer una revolución despues del fracaso de italia 90. fracasó y no tuvo continuidad. espanya ganó cómodamente, fue muy superior


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Dic 2022)

y hablemos ya del gitano luis padrique...

un tio que lleva a 8 jugadores que son iguales en la parte de arriba. Lleva solo a un delantero centro. Lleva al paquete eric garcía porque si, porque le sale de los cojones


ayer al que estaba siendo el mejor defensa (azpilicueta), va ,y lo cambia

ayer al único que no estaba haciendo el ridículo en el centrod el campo (gavi), va, y lo cambia

en la segunda parte cuando ya íbamos perdiendo quita al único jugador de España que va bien por arriba (morata) y entonces luis padrique da la orden de empezar a colgar balones a la olla....para que remate quén??


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *Análisis exclusivo @Obiwanchernobil *
> 
> 
> La selección salió con los suplentes para especular con Japón.
> ...









QUEDAMOS EL MARTES PARA IR A UN BAR DEL RAVAL A VER EL PARTIDO O NO?


----------



## Lake (2 Dic 2022)

Recuérdese: España rozó la humillación contra Marruecos en el duro partido de grupos del mundial de Rusia , empatando en el descuento tras sufrir 90 minutos de piñas y "juego subterraneo" , terreno en el que los magrebís son expertos .


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

*Alemania exculpa a España*

El primero en hacer autocrítica fue Hansi Flick, seleccionador de Alemania: “No, nunca me fijo en otros equipos”, fueron las palabras del míster nada más concluir el choque.


----------



## Eär (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Alemania exculpa a España*
> 
> El primero en hacer autocrítica fue Hansi Flick, seleccionador de Alemania: “No, nunca me fijo en otros equipos”, fueron las palabras del míster nada más concluir el choque.



Bueno, faltaría más. Aquí que cada uno se lama su cipote. Si están fuera es porque ellos se lo han buscado, igual que si nos hubieran eliminado a nosotros ayer.


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Dic 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Recuérdese: España rozó la humillación contra Marruecos en el duro partido de grupos del mundial de Rusia , empatando en el descuento tras sufrir 90 minutos de piñas y "juego subterraneo" , terreno en el que los magrebís son expertos .




qué te piensas?? los moracos van a dar unas buenas hostias.


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> hablamos ya del paquete del portero españordo?




Son casi todos unos paquetes. No sé si es porque estoy acostumbrado a ver al Madrid, y es mi referencia, pero me parecen malísimos.
Lo del Valde en los dos goles lo hace en el Madrid y no juega en meses.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Son casi todos unos paquetes. No sé si es porque estoy acostumbrado a ver al Madrid, y es mi referencia, pero me parecen malísimos.
> Lo del Valde en los dos goles lo hace en el Madrid y no juega en meses.



en balde ese otro paquete que la prensa españorda dice que es bueno porque juega en el farsa.


----------



## Avioncito (2 Dic 2022)

Lamentable actitud ayer, la primera, por parte del seleccionador, diciendo en Rueda de Prensa, que no sabia el resultado momentaneo del otro partido, entiendo que para quitarse el marrón de explicar lo sucedido ayer, cuando todos o casi todos lo vimos, ir por el otro lado del cuadro.

Cuidado con lo que se desea, que luego viene una cuadrilla de colegas y te echa, y encima la cara de gilipollas que se te queda, es kilométrica.

Que te eche Brasil, pues puede pasar y hasta es romántica una eliminatoria con ellos a muerte, pero con Marruecos?.

Y esperad, que se va a liar guapa en las calles, ganemos o perdamos.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (2 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Son casi todos unos paquetes. No sé si es porque estoy acostumbrado a ver al Madrid, y es mi referencia, pero me parecen malísimos.
> Lo del Valde en los dos goles lo hace en el Madrid y no juega en meses.



Si jugaría, porque es negrito.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (2 Dic 2022)

Los moros ya la estuvieron liando ayer en los països catalás.
Da igual que jueguen contra España que contra Croacia, el día de partido la van a liar y ya.
No sé si en Madrid liarán alguna, pero en los països va a estar graciosa la cosa.


----------



## Hyperion (2 Dic 2022)

Pese a lo del escándalo del VAR me alegra que haya pasado Japón. Si por un milagro llegara a la final, sería todo un hack para el MAMADOU'S WAY europedo junto a la eliminación de África 2 (perdón, Bñelgica), siendo una selección 100% nacional sin importaciones y echándole huevos.

Van a ir a octavos en modo super saiyan con haki del rey y espíritu samurái.

Por no hablar que a cada victoria, más chorjapos zorrones de Roppongi y Kitasenju a pelito y gratuitas les van a caer cuando lleguen. La copa para estos nipones y a la vuelta les caerá la polla a cachos y revertirán el problema de natalidad de la isla.

Por otro lado, en el caso de semis Japón-Argentina, alguien iría a favor de los boludos? Sería jodidamente ÉPICO una victoria japo contra Argenbolulandia.


----------



## eltonelero (2 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> es un golazo.
> 
> Y ante la mínima duda, siempre debe ser gol.
> 
> Pero es que pa mí es gol sin duda. No hay ninguna prueba irrefutapla donde se demuestre que el balón ha sobrepasao la línea.



Cuando algo huele a mierda, parece mierda, ha salido del ano de alguien/algo y tiene comoposición química de una mierda es que seguramente lo sea. 

Todas las tomas del balón lo muestran fuera. Igual es que tiene que salir el balón dos metros para asegurarse...


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

*En la serie ya se les veían maneras





*


----------



## Teofrasto (2 Dic 2022)

El portero es un peligro permanente , jugando al limite con el pie y muy poco seguro cuando le chutan, siempre despeja , nunca agarra el balón. La defensa es un coladero y ayer además los cambio de Luis manrique fueron nefastos. Balde no tiene aun nivel para ser titular en un mundial, hizo varias cagadas de aupa. Y Gaya en su casa viendo el mundial por tv. El centro del campo tiene a un Busquéts que ya no es lo que era, necesita a Rodri a su lado y ayer el idiota de Luis manrique no lo puso. Busquets aguanta media parte. Delante solo hay un delantero centro y ayer lo sustituyó cuando más falta hacia. Que no haya fogueado antes a Ansu frágil es otro error. El juego de mil pases horizontales sin profundizar y sin chutar a puerta no puede funcionar siempre, más bien no funcionará casi nunca . Hemos pasado de milagro y es muy improbable que lleguemos muy lejos


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> qué te piensas?? los moracos van a dar unas buenas hostias.



Se da por descontado.
Además como el VAR no entra a sancionar las patadas y agresiones, esta habiendo vía libre para los hijos de puta.


Para mi ayer, a pesar del cuasi-desastre de España fue un día feliz por el pase de Japón. 
No debería de llegar muy lejos, pero que les quiten lo bailado habiendose follado a dos campeonas del mundo en la fase de grupos. 

A partir de ahora empieza el mundial de verdad. Mínima gilipollez y para casa. Todos a la casilla de salida.


----------



## Manoliko (2 Dic 2022)

Lo visto ayer en el segundo tiempo fue ignominioso. Estaban fuera del mundial y no veías a nadie tratar de desmarcarse, ni pedir el balón, ni encarar, ni centrar, ni disparar de fuera del area al menos, ni mucho menos presionar cuando nos robaban el balón. Es imperdonable que lleves a jugadores de menos de 23 años, que deberían tener hambre de hacer cosas grandes, y muestren esa actitud. En defensa tenemos unas deficiencias muy graves cuando nos presionan arriba mínimamente, pero lo más terrible es la certeza de que Luis Enrrique no va a hacer nada por remediarlo. Yo, viendo el panorama, pensé totalmente en serio que mejor que Alemania no hubiese remontado y que regresasen a casa para dejar de hacer el ridículo representando a España. Vi una debilidad mental tremenda por parte de esos jugadores, cuando vas ganando 3 a 0 todos quieren su golito, pero en cuanto las cosas salen minimamente mal se vienen a bajo, cruzan los brazos y no saben ni quieren seguir luchando, todo lo contrario que Japón.

Y sobre Japón, una cosa que quería comentar. En el primer tiempo, que tampoco vimos un juego brillante de España ni mucho menos, el juego de los japoneses fue aún peor. Iban perdiendo, necesitaban un gol, y seguían encerrados en su area, parecía imposible lo que iba a pasar al regreso del descanso. Digo esto porque llegué a pensar totalmente en serio que nos engañaron durante la primera parte. Que fingieron impotencia para que España se confiase y atacar con todo en el momento en que menos lo esperásemos. Para un occidental puede parecer una teoría ridícula, pero en la cultura oriental tienen una larga tradición militar consistente en efectuar esos golpes de efecto, jugar con la moral del rival y atacar en el momento menos esperado.

2 Frases del "arte de la guerra"

-El arte de la guerra es el arte del engaño.

-Finge fortaleza cuando seas débil (para tratar de evitar que te ataquen en ese momento) y finge debilidad cuando tengas fuerzas (para que el rival no sospeche que le tiendes una trampa).

España debería aprender que en un mundial no hay que confiarse jamás. Hay que jugar los 90 minutos concentrado, sin errores defensivos y sin bajar la intensidad. Pero con Luis Enrrique en el banquillo es pedirle peras al olmo (y el pobre jugador apellidado así no tiene ninguna culpa, que es de lo poco salvable).

Por otra parte, me reafirmo en que los tres negros que lleva España son unos paquetes que están ahi por cupo. Son malísimos los hijos de puta. Poner en el campo al Nico Williams es como jugar con dos menos, en lugar de sumar; resta y molesta.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Eres el forero más pesao con diferencia. Siempre con los mismos registros.
> 
> - Joao es er mejo
> - El Cholo sabe lo que hace
> ...



los follafarsas estáis llenos de mierda


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Cuando algo huele a mierda, parece mierda, ha salido del ano de alguien/algo y tiene comoposición química de una mierda es que seguramente lo sea.
> 
> Todas las tomas del balón lo muestran fuera. Igual es que tiene que salir el balón dos metros para asegurarse...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Dic 2022)

Hyperion dijo:


> Pese a lo del escándalo del VAR me alegra que haya pasado Japón. Si por un milagro llegara a la final, sería todo un hack para el MAMAODU'S WAY europedo junto a la eliminación de África 2 (perdón, Bñelgica), siendo una selección 100% nacional sin importaciones y echándole huevos.
> 
> Van a ir a octavos en modo super saiyan con haki del rey y espíritu samurái.
> 
> ...




Yo tb me alegro por Japón.

Es un país que siempre me ha caido de puta madre


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Lo visto ayer en el segundo tiempo fue ignominioso. Estaban fuera del mundial y no veías a nadie tratar de desmarcarse, ni pedir al balón, ni encarar, ni centrar, ni disparar de fuera del area al menos, ni mucho menos presionar cuando nos robaban el balón. Es imperdonable que lleves a jugadores de menos de 23 años, que deberían tener hambre de hacer cosas grandes, y muestren esa actitud. En defensa tenemos unas deficiencias muy graves cuando nos presionan arriba mínimamente, pero lo más terrible es la certeza de que Luis Enrrique no va a hacer nada por remediarlo. Yo, viendo el panorama, pensé totalmente en serio que mejor que Alemania no hubiese remontado y que regresasen a casa para dejar de hacer el ridículo representando a España. Vi una debilidad mental tremenda por parte de esos jugadores, cuando vas ganando 3 a 0 todos quieren su golito, pero en cuanto las cosas salen minimamente mal se vienen a bajo, cruzan los brazos y no saben ni quieren seguir luchando, todo lo contrario que Japón.
> 
> Y sobre Japón, una cosa que quería comentar. En el primer tiempo, que tampoco vimos un juego brillante de España ni mucho menos, el juego de los japoneses fue aún peor. Iban perdiendo, necesitaban un gol, y seguían encerrados en su area, parecía imposible lo que iba a pasar al regreso del descanso. Digo esto porque llegué a pensar totalmente en serio que nos engañaron durante la primera parte. Que fingieron impotencia para que España se confiase y atacar con todo en el momento en que menos lo esperásemos. Para un occidental puede parecer una teoría ridícula, pero en la cultura oriental tienen una larga tradición militar consistente en efectuar esos golpes de efecto, jugar con la moral del rival y atacar en el momento menos esperado.
> 
> ...



Ellos calcaron el partido ante Alemania.
Empiezan perdiendo, y tras el descanso y un par de cambios en 5 min dan la vuelta al marcador y a aguantar como se pueda.
Tienen mucho merito la verdad. Dan el 100 % de lo que tienen. Por eso me gusta esa selección.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

Zaberze no ze podía 
estaba to controlap
tuvimos la pusesióh
hay que insistir en más de lo mesmo


----------



## Manoliko (2 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Zaberze no ze podía
> estaba to controlap
> tuvimos la pusesióh
> hay que insistir en más de lo mesmo



Si, estaba todo controlado. Sobre todo en esos pases atrás hacia el portero. Ya se vio ante Alemania que había que cambiar eso, y el equipo sigue insistiendo. El culpable de eso no es otro que Luis Enrrique. De eso y de volve a sacar a los negros malos de mierda.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)

Nunca se puede dar a nadie por acabado hasta que no está fuera, guardaré mis opiniones hasta la eliminación. Vamos a ver como reaccionan en el siguiente partido, si realmente este equipo tiene algo más que ofrecer y son capaces de echarle cojones ante una situación adversa. El principal problema de España ahora es la moral y la confianza, evaporada anoche completamente y muy dificil de recuperar metidos en el torneo. Un equipo tan joven, sin liderato en el campo, ni seguridad atrás lo tiene muy complicado.

Del próximo rival he visto sus partidos contra Croacia y Belgica, y tampoco són nada del otro jueves, incluso si España los elimina no sería para tirar ningún cohete.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (2 Dic 2022)

Tranquilos, le ganamos a Moroco 1-0 en el '90+2, luego caemos vergonzosamente en el siguiente partido y ya tenemos consuelillo para otros 4 años mientras Amunike Jr desarrolla su proyecto de selección joven y blablabla.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

Luisenrique no va a dar su brazo a torcer destapando la farse y tratando de darle otro aire al equipo.

De lo que habéis visto en los tres primeros partidos, uno no se va a repetir


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

hay 4 días para analizar el partido contra Alemañia y los japos y tratar de darle un nuevo aire a la selección.

O para obcecarse y echarle la culpa al clima cambiatico


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

Seamos tribuneros 

Qué selección es la mejor para desgastar a Portugal en octavos?

Suiza, Serbia y Camerún tienen opciones de pasar como segundas de grupo 

Ninguna de ellas es mejor que Portugal, pero si le fuerzan una prórroga, eso que tenemos ganado para el cruce de cuartos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

Si nos eliminan en octavos 

Deberíamos ser fieles a nuestro gobierno y pasar a apoyar a nuestros niños? 

En el próximo mundial, debería rtve también dar todos los partidos de Marruecos en abierto para ser inclusivos?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Dic 2022)

(y soy del Madrid)


----------



## EGO (2 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique HDLGP Dios no quiere niggas en la seleccion española.

2º aviso despues del de Alemania y mas contundente todavia.

Ahora partido-batalla militar que puede que acabe con cientos de coches ardiendo en España.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (2 Dic 2022)

No había Eye of the Hawk o qué???


----------



## Manero (2 Dic 2022)

El partido de ayer fue un horror pero sus consecuencias muy positivas, de un plumazo hemos eliminado a Alemania y hemos evitado el lado del cuadro por donde van Brasil y Argentina.

Ahora solo falta ponerse las pilas y eliminar a los amegos.


----------



## Manoliko (2 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Lo visto ayer en el segundo tiempo fue ignominioso. Estaban fuera del mundial y no veías a nadie tratar de desmarcarse, ni pedir el balón, ni encarar, ni centrar, ni disparar de fuera del area al menos, ni mucho menos presionar cuando nos robaban el balón. Es imperdonable que lleves a jugadores de menos de 23 años, que deberían tener hambre de hacer cosas grandes, y muestren esa actitud. En defensa tenemos unas deficiencias muy graves cuando nos presionan arriba mínimamente, pero lo más terrible es la certeza de que Luis Enrrique no va a hacer nada por remediarlo. Yo, viendo el panorama, pensé totalmente en serio que mejor que Alemania no hubiese remontado y que regresasen a casa para dejar de hacer el ridículo representando a España. Vi una debilidad mental tremenda por parte de esos jugadores, cuando vas ganando 3 a 0 todos quieren su golito, pero en cuanto las cosas salen minimamente mal se vienen a bajo, cruzan los brazos y no saben ni quieren seguir luchando, todo lo contrario que Japón.
> 
> Y sobre Japón, una cosa que quería comentar. En el primer tiempo, que tampoco vimos un juego brillante de España ni mucho menos, el juego de los japoneses fue aún peor. Iban perdiendo, necesitaban un gol, y seguían encerrados en su area, parecía imposible lo que iba a pasar al regreso del descanso. Digo esto porque llegué a pensar totalmente en serio que nos engañaron durante la primera parte. Que fingieron impotencia para que España se confiase y atacar con todo en el momento en que menos lo esperásemos. Para un occidental puede parecer una teoría ridícula, pero en la cultura oriental tienen una larga tradición militar consistente en efectuar esos golpes de efecto, jugar con la moral del rival y atacar en el momento menos esperado.
> 
> ...



Me cito a mi mismo para añadir algo más.

Yo en unos meses me presento a una oposición donde compito con otros 160 por una plaza (ese es el ratio opositores plaza) y si no la consigo la sociedad me considerará un fracasado. Habré tirado meses o años de estudio a la basura sin recibir un duro por ello. Sin embargo, estos hijos de puta cobran millonadas por representar a España ganen o pierdan y encima habrá quien los disculpe, cuando la actuación de ayer sobre el campo fue una puta vergüenza por su actitud. Que ya de por si es una vergüenza perder contra Japón, pero una cosa es que lo des todo y aún así caigas, y otra cosa totalmente imperdonable es encima la desafección y el sudapollismo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Dic 2022)

Hace dos dias todo eran posts sobre que era mejor dejarse ganar para ir por la parte "facil" del cuadro y ahora todo son posts quejandose porque hemos perdido.

Hijpanistan en estado puro.

Y si, la orden de salir siempre con el balon controlado desde la defensa, en algunos momentos del partido se la podrian meter por el culo.


----------



## Manoliko (2 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Hace dos dias todo eran posts sobre que era mejor dejarse ganar para ir por la parte "facil" del cuadro y ahora todo son posts quejandose porque hemos perdido.
> 
> Hijpanistan en estado puro.
> 
> Y si, la orden de salir siempre con el balon controlado desde la defensa, en algunos momentos del partido se la podrian meter por el culo.



No sé quién dijo tal estupidez, pero desde luego no fui yo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Dic 2022)

adn farsa


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

*Ahí lo llevas, Antonio*


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Nunca se puede dar a nadie por acabado hasta que no está fuera, guardaré mis opiniones hasta la eliminación. Vamos a ver como reaccionan en el siguiente partido, si realmente este equipo tiene algo más que ofrecer y son capaces de echarle cojones ante una situación adversa. El principal problema de España ahora es la moral y la confianza, evaporada anoche completamente y muy dificil de recuperar metidos en el torneo. Un equipo tan joven, sin liderato en el campo, ni seguridad atrás lo tiene muy complicado.
> 
> Del próximo rival he visto sus partidos contra Croacia y Belgica, y tampoco són nada del otro jueves, incluso si España los elimina no sería para tirar ningún cohete.



de la confianza que daba verles jugar con seriedad el primer y segundo partido, al de ayer, media un mundo y no se me hace reconocible españa.
tendremos tiempo de analisis mas finos, pero si la seña de identidad de españa es el caracter, espero que se tomara nota con la falta de caracter de todo el equipo que no quiso atacar y matar el partido en la primera parte.
la falta de soluciones logicas de luis enrique tampoco me dio tranquilidad. ante un equipo que no te permite espacios largos si no driblas para centrar y no centras por falta de un rematador, te encuentras en la tesitura de dar pases sin sentido y dar tumbos.
y los remates llegaban a destiempo y mal. y muy contados.


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Hace dos dias todo eran posts sobre que era mejor dejarse ganar para ir por la parte "facil" del cuadro y ahora todo son posts quejandose porque hemos perdido.
> 
> Hijpanistan en estado puro.
> 
> Y si, la orden de salir siempre con el balon controlado desde la defensa, en algunos momentos del partido se la podrian meter por el culo.



el lado del cuadro da igual, cualquiera te hunta el morro si te quedas a verlas venir. lo que no se puede permitir es la falta de ambicion del equipo en la primera y en la segunda parte, y la falta de caracter para atacar.


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

*Los señalados del colapso*

Las rotaciones realizadas por Luis Enrique debilitaron a la Selección. La mayoría de ‘caras nuevas’ no estuvo a la altura.


----------



## jus (2 Dic 2022)

JUANCHI dijo:


> Brasil nos dio un baño histórico y humillante en una copa confederaciones, creo que fue en 2014
> 
> España no ha jugado nunca contra argentina ni contra brasil, en 2010 lo pasó mal hasta con paraguay
> 
> ...



la razón que el futbol de selecciones ha bajado el nivel es que antaño los cracks se quedaban en sus ligas o unos pocos salían afuera ya que jugaban solo 3 extranjeros por equipo.

Luego ya después los clubes más poderosos como no tienen limite como quien dice de fichar extranjeros se llevan a europa a todo hijo de vecino y ya no hay aliciente por ver selecciones jugar.

Antaño podías ver una selección de verdad, con jugadores top jugando juntos ya que en equipos de fútbol casi era impensable reunir una constelación de jugadores, todo se fue abajo desde la era bosman.

Ver al Madrid sin españoles con 12434 internacionales de otros equipos y lo mismo al city, united, liverpool... etc ha hecho que el futbol de selecciones sea cada vez más mediocre al comparar con los grandes clubes.

Aparte no ayuda el futbol de tiki taka que todos los equipos juegan (más exagerado o no pero lo hacen).

Lograr ver una brasil del 70 o brasil del 94 ya es jodido donde había estrellas de verdad jugando en un solo equipo


----------



## Manero (2 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y si, la orden de salir siempre con el balon controlado desde la defensa, en algunos momentos del partido se la podrian meter por el culo.



Pues si. Con este planteamiento de Japón se necesitaba romper líneas desde atrás con pases en largo o conducción de balón, y en ningun momento se intentó algo así y eran todo pases en corto que acababan chocando contra el autobús japonés. En pases largos y conducción es muy bueno Eric García y en cambio Luís Enrique ni lo puso a calentar en la banda y aguantó todo el partido con Rodri de central y la momia de Busquets en el mediocentro.

Ayer los jugadores no estuvieron finos pero Luís Enrique tampoco supo encontrar soluciones para atacar el autobusazo que puso Japón tras el segundo gol.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Dic 2022)

Eär dijo:


> Está fuera. Dejaos de chuminadas. Está F U E R A



No esta fuera









La FIFA aclara el polémico 2-1 a España: “El balón no salió...”


Bein reproduce la jugada en 3D y concluye que la circunferencia del balón no había rebasado del todo la línea antes de que llegara el 2-1 de Japón a España.




as.com


----------



## Manoliko (2 Dic 2022)

JUANCHI dijo:


> Brasil nos dio un baño histórico y humillante en una copa confederaciones, creo que fue en 2014
> 
> España no ha jugado nunca contra argentina ni contra brasil, en 2010 lo pasó mal hasta con paraguay
> 
> ...



El problema no es de calidad técnica, sino de actitud y mentalidad por parte de los jugadores y malas decisiones tácticas de Luis Enrrique.

A nivel técnico España no tiene nada que envidiarle a Argentina.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

jus dijo:


> la razón que el futbol de selecciones ha bajado el nivel es que antaño los cracks se quedaban en sus ligas o unos pocos salían afuera ya que jugaban solo 3 extranjeros por equipo.
> 
> Luego ya después los clubes más poderosos como no tienen limite como quien dice de fichar extranjeros se llevan a europa a todo hijo de vecino y ya no hay aliciente por ver selecciones jugar.
> 
> ...



Dios bendiga la ley bossman...España y equipos españoles empezaron a dominar en europa...dejando atrás las época paco donde hasta teníamos miedo de hasta los equipos rumanos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Me cito a mi mismo para añadir algo más.
> 
> Yo en unos meses me presento a una oposición donde compito con otros 160 por una plaza (ese es el ratio opositores plaza) y si no la consigo la sociedad me considerará un fracasado. Habré tirado meses o años de estudio a la basura sin recibir un duro por ello. Sin embargo, estos hijos de puta cobran millonadas por representar a España ganen o pierdan y encima habrá quien los disculpe, cuando la actuación de ayer sobre el campo fue una puta vergüenza por su actitud. Que ya de por si es una vergüenza perder contra Japón, pero una cosa es que lo des todo y aún así caigas, y otra cosa totalmente imperdonable es encima la desafección y el sudapollismo.



Pues mira en otros partidos no nos veníamos abajo .


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Luis Enrique HDLGP Dios no quiere niggas en la seleccion española.
> 
> 2º aviso despues del de Alemania y mas contundente todavia.
> 
> Ahora partido-batalla militar que puede que acabe con cientos de coches ardiendo en España.



Y marcos senna el de raza aria eh?..


----------



## Gorroto (2 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Me cito a mi mismo para añadir algo más.
> 
> Yo en unos meses me presento a una oposición donde compito con otros 160 por una plaza (ese es el ratio opositores plaza) y si no la consigo la sociedad me considerará un fracasado. Habré tirado meses o años de estudio a la basura sin recibir un duro por ello.



Eh zipote!! Mucha suerte en la opo y dale duro!!!

El entrenador de España da vergüenza ajena, politatuado, moreno nuclear, camiseta, parece que viene de una rave puesto hasta las orejas tras dias de fiestuki, parece que pasaba por ahi y se para a contestar preguntas de mala gana, parece que le importa una puta mierda todo, esa actitud de vaya puto rollo es todo esto, dejadme en paz.

Y esa manera de hablar de chulo puta, sobrado, soberbio, fantasma, de rabia mal contenida. Veis sus ruedas de prensa? Sus declaraciones? Es un cani.

Solo espero que España gane a la repugnante Marruecos porque sino la humillacion se recordará durante eones

Edito: con el juego y actitud lamentables de España tengo serias dudas de que vaya a ganar


----------



## Manoliko (2 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Eh zipote!! Mucha suerte en la opo y dale duro!!!
> 
> El entrenador de España da vergüenza ajena, politatuado, moreno nuclear, camiseta, parece que viene de una rave puesto hasta las orejas tras dias de fiestuki, parece que pasaba por ahi y se para a contestar preguntas de mala gana, parece que le importa una puta mierda todo, esa actitud de vaya puto rollo es todo esto, dejadme en paz.
> 
> ...



Gracias.

Por cierto, pensaba que eres un etarra indepe. Aunque no me extrañaría que incluso a los etarras indepes les de tanto asco Marruecos que prefieran que gane España.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2022)

La virgen santa:


Respecto al equipo, no le deis más vueltas, el nivel del equipo es muy limitado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La virgen santa:
> 
> 
> Respecto al equipo, no le deis más vueltas, el nivel del equipo es muy limitado.



Ahora se pusieron más grandes por estar preñada


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

*Fue hermoso :,)*


----------



## Gorroto (2 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Por cierto, pensaba que eres un etarra indepe. Aunque no me extrañaría que incluso a los etarras indepes les de tanto asco Marruecos que prefieran que gane España.



No hagas que me arrepienta de mi mensaje . 
A decir verdad parece mas mora y gitanil la selección de España. 

Entre el aspecto racial y lo cani de los jugadores y entrenador de España no se quién da mas asco.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Dic 2022)

edito : voy a hacer hilo de esto que coño!

no puede ser que sea yo el unico que se da cuenta que la toma desde arriba que usan para decir que el balon estaba dentro ESTA MOVIDA ESTA INCLINADA

la linea de fondo NO ES PARALELA al larguero de la porteria

y para hacer esta toma se mueve la camara hacia la derecha del balon , y esto es precisamente lo que hace que parezca que aun toca la linea









añadido :

la foto está tomada cuando el jugador de japon YA HABIA CHUTADO el balon para meterlo dentro , pero la toma real debe ser en el momento exacto donde su pie toca el balon ,

esas decimas de segundo tambien hacen que el balon esté dentro cuando realmente estaba fuera












se ve como en esta ultima foto el pie del japones está EN OTRA POSICION a la posicion en que está su pie en la foto oficial


----------



## Manoliko (2 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> No hagas que me arrepienta de mi mensaje .
> A decir verdad parece mas mora y gitanil la selección de España.
> 
> Entre el aspecto racial y lo cani de los jugadores y entrenador de España no se quién da mas asco.



¿En serio me estás diciendo que ves más similitudes raciales entre un andaluz y un moro que entre un andaluz y un vasco? Por ejemplo de extremo de la península a extremo, no te hablo ya de un vasco con respecto a un cántabro o un aragonés.


----------



## Gorroto (2 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿En serio me estás diciendo que ves más similitudes raciales entre un andaluz y un moro que entre un andaluz y un vasco? Por ejemplo.



Depende qué moro, qué andaluz y qué vasco.Echa un vistazo a los muchachos de la Roja y me cuentas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

Me levanto hoy y soy más objetivo, creo que ha sido un buen partido de España, les hemos meado en la posesión

taluec


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

*El doblete de Havertz a Costa Rica calmó las cosas*


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Depende qué moro, qué andaluz y qué vasco.Echa un vistazo a los muchachos de la Roja y me cuentas.



Sabino Arana estaria orgullloso de ti.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

*"La mitad de las selecciones están peor que nosotros"*
"La mitad de las selecciones están peor que nosotros"

Que nunca cambie el tiki taki.


----------



## eltonelero (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Fue hermoso :,)*



A largo plazo hubiera sido mejor.
Empezaría a haber presión para echar a Luis Enrique, ahora ya imposible. Aunque nos goleé Segarrollandia nos tenemos que comer minmo un fracaso mas con la siguiente eurocopa....


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Dios bendiga la ley bossman...España y equipos españoles empezaron a dominar en europa...dejando atrás las época paco donde hasta teníamos miedo de hasta los equipos rumanos



Si, antes de la Ley Bosman hasta un Steaua de Bucarest o un Dinamo de Kiev podian eliminar a cualquiera de la Copa de Europa.

Y que quieres que te diga, a mi me parecia mas interesante.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

yo tampoco me había enterado joder joder joder


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

*La nueva bandera del Japón*


----------



## Manoliko (2 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Depende qué moro, qué andaluz y qué vasco.Echa un vistazo a los muchachos de la Roja y me cuentas.



Y si te fijas en Olmo y Llorente nos igualamos al fenotipo sueco. Aquí hablamos de media, del grupo en conjunto.

En la selección hay convocados cuatro negros, no españoles, y Asensio, que es un mestizo con ascendencia indonesia por parte de madre. Entre los españoles lo más exóticos que veo son Busquets, que tiene cierto aire semítico, el Yeremi, que como canario seguramente tendrá ascendencia guanche y el David Raya que no tiene en absoluto cara de español y apostaría a que tiene unos orígenes familiares inciertos (igual que muchos jóvenes por toda Europa occidental a día de hoy)


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La nueva bandera del Japón*



LOL ... esto es lo mejor que he leido ayer y hoy, además de lo de Luis Enrique diciendo que él es sucnormal y no sabía que estábamos eliminados y que si se entera le dan ganas de morirse


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

*Balón dentro y Alemania fuera*


----------



## The Replicant (2 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> yo tampoco me había enterado joder joder joder
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1279167



y encima le reirán las gracias...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Si, antes de la Ley Bosman hasta un Steaua de Bucarest o un Dinamo de Kiev podian eliminar a cualquiera de la Copa de Europa.
> 
> Y que quieres que te diga, a mi me parecia mas interesante.



Los suplementos vitamínicos del telón de acero siempre me parecieron sospechosos..
Pero también que los países de Europa del este sufrieran desintoxicación del comunismo 
Y también podían retener a sus estrellas a tiros literalmente...
Véase lo que tuvo que hacer puskas para llegar al madrid.a tiros literalmente


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> LOL ... esto es lo mejor que he leido ayer y hoy, además de lo de Luis Enrique diciendo que él es sucnormal y no sabía que estábamos eliminados y que si se entera le dan ganas de morirse



Porque sabemos que es troll

Pero hubiese molado que fuera verdad y las galletas hubieran acabado ganando y echándonos fuera

Y un periodista le preguntara y se le quedara cara de wtf cuando LE le dijera que lo positivo era el haber pasado a octavos


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

*Hugo Sánchez sugiere que España se dejó perder*

El ‘Pentapichichi’ consideró que España planificó la derrota frente a Japón para no enfrentar a Brasil en un cruce de cuartos de final en Qatar 2022.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los suplementos vitamínicos del telón de acero siempre me parecieron sospechosos..
> Pero también que los países de Europa del este sufrieran desintoxicación del comunismo
> Y también podían retener a sus estrellas a tiros literalmente...
> Véase lo que tuvo que hacer puskas para llegar al madrid.a tiros literalmente



Que malvados eran los comunijstas, eh? 

En EE.UU o España no se han tomado nunca "suplementos vitaminicos".


----------



## Lake (2 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Que malvados eran los comunijstas, eh?
> 
> En EE.UU o España no se han tomado nunca "suplementos vitaminicos".



...Pero nuca tuvimos a una Kratochvilova, por ejemplo


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Dic 2022)

Lake dijo:


> ...Pero nuca tuvimos a una Kratochvilova, por ejemplo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1279203



Pues esta aun esta viva, asi que debia comer sano.

Al contrario que la Florence Griffith. que revento a los 38 años por culpa de la nube radioactiva de Chernobil.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Ya lo habéis contado todo vurvuja style, hago mi propio resumen:

- Una primera parte congojuda, España va por delante con su fútbol vertical y agresivo: 1-0 -queremos ser loh mejoreh y tal-

- Segunda parte, uy cómo corren los japos, qué wais son ya están llamando PSG, City pa ficharles, que viva el manga. España ha entrado descompuesta -bueno controlando: la Alimaña parece que no golea -

-Joder, empata la galleta y luego se adelanta. LE y subalternos, cagüensos !!! 

-Las vacas sagradas sobre el terreno de juego preguntan, LE hace aspavientos como si organizara.

-A Havertz no le gustan las galletas y se las mea, LE empieza a correr de un lado a otro y con el puño en la boca, que ya cansa de tanta bobada, le dice al que va a sacar de banda que el otro partido está arreglao y que sigan durmiendo berberechos.

- Rueda de prensa: "Ah me muero de un infarto" "Los japos son dios" "Yo nunca me alegro de las derrotas" -idos a tomar por culo ha salido todo de pm-


----------



## jus (2 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Si, antes de la Ley Bosman hasta un Steaua de Bucarest o un Dinamo de Kiev podian eliminar a cualquiera de la Copa de Europa.
> 
> Y que quieres que te diga, a mi me parecia mas interesante.



Estoy de acuerdo, si bien la ley bosman permitió que jugadores españoles fueran a fuera y se foguease, también ha hecho que el futbol de clubes haya hecho que ya solo unos pocos puedan ganar la chamions league.

Un día miré que hasta antes de la sentencia bosman en el mismo perido de años desde antes y después, el nº de equipos que habían ganado la copa de europa eran mayor que ahora mismo.

Antaño te podía partir la cara CUALQUIER equipo: rossengorg, gotteborg, ferenvaros, slavia de praga, estrella roja, celtic, anderlecht, ajax, psv, hamburgo, kaiserlautten, etc, etc. ¿Ahora? imposible, solo hay una élite, el resto no pueden toserlos: city, liverpool, chelsea, psg, bayern y real madrid y cuanod se retire benzemá, modric y kross bajará muchos más enteros y solo quedarán los equipos ingleses top, bayern y psg


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## LMLights (2 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ta to controlao
> taba planeao



No estaba planeado, pero no tengo duda que España dejó de "pisar el acelerador" y se dejó llevar (jugando con fuego, pero un fuego pequeñito de 3 minutos), si la jugada es redonda, dejas fuera a un rival directo (Alemania), evitas al gran favorito en cuartos (Brasil), y juegas un día más tarde y festivo (Día de La Constitución). Que no veis coño, que España pasó de atacar en toda la segunda parte. Que se han dejao ganar hombre.





__





¿ Se ha dejado ganar España contra Japón?


Pues eso. En octavos se evita a Croacia, en cuartos se evita a Brasil, tambien a Argentia hasta la final... Ya se especulaba en el foro lo de perder por la minima contra Japon, y la falta de hambre al final... Opiniones PD: Me parece correcto dejarse ganar por tema tactico, como hizo España...




www.burbuja.info









__





Cargando…






forocoches.com





En cualquier caso no me gustan estos enjuagues, suelen acabar mal, y menos con una selección que de las grandes creo que es la única que nunca nos ha robado o puteado de alguna manera, y a la que le hemos hecho una auténtica guarrada. NO ES PARA ESTAR ORGULLOSOS. Como Español de bien que soy ME SIENTO AVERGONZADO.



vegahermosa dijo:


> de la confianza que daba verles jugar con seriedad el primer y segundo partido, al de ayer, media un mundo y no se me hace reconocible españa.
















COLAPSO MIX 










xilebo dijo:


> *Hugo Sánchez sugiere que España se dejó perder*
> 
> El ‘Pentapichichi’ consideró que España planificó la derrota frente a Japón para no enfrentar a Brasil en un cruce de cuartos de final en Qatar 2022.


----------



## Manero (2 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> A largo plazo hubiera sido mejor.
> Empezaría a haber presión para echar a Luis Enrique, ahora ya imposible. Aunque nos goleé Segarrollandia nos tenemos que comer minmo un fracaso mas con la siguiente eurocopa....



No veo tan claro que Luis Enrique siga independientemente del resultado que tenga España en este Mundial. Lucho sigue siendo un entrenador joven y con buen cartel y si después del Mundial le llega una buena oferta de un club grande puede mandar a la selección a pasear. Hace meses sonó para el City pero ahora que Guardiola acaba de renovar eso está descartado, y ahora suena también como posible sustituto del Cholo en el Atlético.

Pero como Luis Enrique tiene un carácter tan raro y es tan difícil saber lo que le motiva, se hace complicado saber lo que pasa por su cabeza y que hará tras el Mundial.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

Genial la tele púbica como siempre, no emiten el partido de Argensida ni el África-Laponia


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

Con Alemañia salimos vivos de chiripa y los japos nos bailaron a su son.

taba to controlao.

Si Marroc nos deja con el culo ardiendo, saberse no se puede


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Dic 2022)

es usted mas optimista que mi ex suegra quien echaba toda la vida a la loteria y los ciegos y no se perdia un sorteo porque ese era el dia de su premio
la buena mujer que paso a mejor vida se tiro que yo recuerde quince años esperando el milagro


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Genial la tele púbica como siempre, no emiten el partido de Argensida ni el África-Laponia



No jodas, que partidos de octavos ha cogido la publica?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No jodas, que partidos de octavos ha cogido la publica?



Creo que los dos posibles 

El de marruecos y el de Croacia


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

Los verdes están contentos

Los alemanes están pensando más en si el balón estaba dentro o fuera que de como van a calentar sus hogares este invierno


----------



## Madrid (2 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Y si te fijas en Olmo y Llorente nos igualamos al fenotipo sueco. Aquí hablamos de media, del grupo en conjunto.
> 
> En la selección hay convocados cuatro negros, no españoles, y Asensio, que es un mestizo con ascendencia indonesia por parte de madre. Entre los españoles lo más exóticos que veo son Busquets, que tiene cierto aire semítico, el Yeremi, que como canario seguramente tendrá ascendencia guanche y el David Raya que no tiene en absoluto cara de español y apostaría a que tiene unos orígenes familiares inciertos (igual que muchos jóvenes por toda Europa occidental a día de hoy)



David Raya creo que el padre es negro


----------



## Madrid (2 Dic 2022)

Venguemos al General Silvestre !!!!







La noche de los segarros largos @Suprimo va a ser espectacular.


----------



## Zarpa (2 Dic 2022)

Una empanada de juveniles muy recurrente. Suiza, croacia, japón..
Cuando van a por todas España no puede jugar, no sabe defender ni lo entrena y LE no tiene solución.


----------



## EGO (2 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y marcos senna el de raza aria eh?..



Pues otro que no pinto una mierda.

El declive del futbol europeo es debido a haber llenado de macacos sus equipos NACIONALES.

Ahi estaba japon,todos de pura cepa y luchando a muerte por su nacion.

Sencillamente sigo a la seleccion porque es de lo poco blanco que ya queda en Europa,pero con la obsesion de Luis Enrique de meter macacos pues como que estoy a punto de dejar de ver los partidos.


----------



## Manoliko (2 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Genial la tele púbica como siempre, no emiten el partido de Argensida ni el África-Laponia



Quien coño es la ponía? Ya os vale, seguro que no es ningún país ugrofinés, y os creeréis que es una comparación apropiada.


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Madrid (2 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Sencillamente sigo a la seleccion porque es de lo poco blanco que ya queda en Europa,pero con la obsesion de Luis Enrique de meter macacos pues como que estoy a punto de dejar de ver los partidos.



Realmente los negros no mejoran nada

Balde no mejora nada , Alberto Moreno del Villareal no es mejor?

David Raya , qué cojones?. Por qué no se lleva a Masip o Arnau Tenas?. Si total, no va a jugar.

Iñaki Williams y Ansu Fati , pero si ni en el Bilbao, ni Barcelona ha jugado regularmente. Gerard Moreno, Borja Iglesias, Iago Aspas...


----------



## Zarpa (2 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pues si. Con este planteamiento de Japón se necesitaba romper líneas desde atrás con pases en largo o conducción de balón, y en ningun momento se intentó algo así y eran todo pases en corto que acababan chocando contra el autobús japonés. En pases largos y conducción es muy bueno Eric García y en cambio Luís Enrique ni lo puso a calentar en la banda y aguantó todo el partido con Rodri de central y la momia de Busquets en el mediocentro.
> 
> Ayer los jugadores no estuvieron finos pero Luís Enrique tampoco supo encontrar soluciones para atacar el autobusazo que puso Japón tras el segundo gol.



Se quedó sin cambios cuando tuvo que quitar a los amigos con el 2 1 como para intentar nada táctico


----------



## jus (2 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Realmente los negros no mejoran nada
> 
> Balde no mejora nada , Alberto Moreno del Villareal no es mejor?
> 
> ...



LE quiere tener jugadores asociativos, punto y pelota. Le da igual si un jugador puede tener más gol o menos, solo le importa que nadie sea más que nadie y todos se asocien, por eso no lleva a Aspas ni como segundo delantero.

Y así va a morir, no le des más vueltas, el problema es que vas a ver a la selección jugar en modo soporífero y en el alambre viendo mil toques de pases al portero y éste arriesgando. ASí moriremos, no damos para más, no hay ningún regateador ni jugador con desborde y velocidad en el equipos somos un equipo muy estático, dependemos que ese día salga bien todo y si sale mal... que el rival no esté acertado y a penalties llegar


----------



## Smurf (2 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique es un rojo separatista paletazo que vive de que ganó un triplete con Messi, Neymar, Suárez, Iniesta, Busquets, Mascherano, Piqué, Alves, etc.

Era un equipazo de cuando aún podían engañar y esconder la deudaza y la ruina.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Djokovic (2 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Con Alemañia salimos vivos de chiripa y los japos nos bailaron a su son.
> 
> taba to controlao.
> 
> Si Marroc nos deja con el culo ardiendo, saberse no se puede



A Marruecos se le gana fácil , las semis ya están claras, España - Inglaterra , Brasil -Argentina


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

*Nos lo han enseñado*


----------



## Sr Julian (2 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Venguemos al General Silvestre !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Realmente la guerra del Rif la ganó España, Annual fué solamente una batalla perdida en esta guerra, similar a una derrota Francesa tambien en el Rif. Pero en España se magnificó esta derrota con razón por un lado, por la cantidad de muertos y la corrupción, pero tambien por intereses políticos de la extrema izquierda y republicanos.
Y vengar ya nos vengamos, pero bien, en la pacificación que vino después del magistral desembarco de Alhucemas.


----------



## Smurf (2 Dic 2022)

Ya nos enfrentamos a Marruecos hace 4 años en el mundial de la URSS.

Y ya no pudimos ganarles. Ahora son más fuertes y nosotros peores.

Poned en orden vuestros asuntos porque vamos a morir.


----------



## Sr Julian (2 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Que malvados eran los comunijstas, eh?
> 
> En EE.UU o España no se han tomado nunca "suplementos vitaminicos".



Pues como en el resto del mundo, la diferencia es que nosotros ganamos Tours y Grand slams.
A ver si te crees que tomando sólo esteroides te vas a poner como Swarzeneguer.


----------



## Madrid (2 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Realmente la guerra del Rif la ganó España, Annual fué solamente una batalla perdida en esta guerra, similar a una derrota Francesa tambien en el Rif. Pero en España se magnificó esta derrota con razón por un lado, por la cantidad de muertos y la corrupción, pero tambien por intereses políticos de la extrema izquierda y republicanos.
> Y vengar ya nos vengamos, pero bien, en la pacificación que vino después del magistral desembarco de Alhucemas.



Creo que sin la ayuda de Francia, el Rif no se hubiera dominado nunca. No es más que la irrealidad de El Krim que le lleva a meterse en territorio francés cuando firma su final. Obligando por fin a la coalición y el desembarco que comentas.

Esos peñascos , esas kabilas, eran muy muy complicadas de dominar, siempre diré que sin el Rif no hubiera habido Guerra Civil, la historia es así de caprichosa.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

jus dijo:


> LE quiere tener jugadores asociativos, punto y pelota. Le da igual si un jugador puede tener más gol o menos, solo le importa que nadie sea más que nadie y todos se asocien, por eso no lleva a Aspas ni como segundo delantero.
> 
> Y así va a morir, no le des más vueltas, el problema es que vas a ver a la selección jugar en modo soporífero y en el alambre viendo mil toques de pases al portero y éste arriesgando. ASí moriremos, no damos para más, no hay ningún regateador ni jugador con desborde y velocidad en el equipos somos un equipo muy estático, dependemos que ese día salga bien todo y si sale mal... que el rival no esté acertado y a penalties llegar



La selección juega a tener el control de la pelota, es nuestro catenaccio, es una evolución amarrategui a través de los años del sistema de Cruyff, se puede pensar que es una degeneración total de éste o que es ya otra cosa muy diferente, para mí es un sistema muy conservador, muy español, mejor pájaro en mano que ciento volando, mejor tener la pelota aunque no hagamos nada con ella a que la tenga o nos la robe el rival, nos complique la vida y nos desborde en velocidad. Es además muy español, digo, porque parece que hacemos algo, es un sistema de apariencias, sólo que si cometemos errores y el rival tiene dos arrancadas y nos clava un par de chicharros hasta luego lucas.

No es ni bueno, ni malo, ni todo lo contrario, depende de si ganas o pierdes, depende de si tienes a Villa y Torres en estado de gracia ( como los tuvimos en su momento ), o tienes a los de ahora, depende de si tienes a Iniesta y Xavi haciendo paredes al borde del área, o si no los tienes.

No tenemos jugadores muy determinantes, pero viendo a las demás selecciones tampoco están como para tirar cohetes


----------



## LMLights (2 Dic 2022)

Lo de MOROCCO está ganado salvo algún incidente raro o el arbitro concediendo goles como el segundo de Japón ayer.







SI HASTA LOS SIMPSONS lo saben. ¿Cómo osas?

HOW YOU DARE.......


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> A Marruecos se le gana fácil , las semis ya están claras, España - Inglaterra , Brasil -Argentina




que cabrón el negro .... lo borda


----------



## Smurf (2 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> La selección juega a tener el control de la pelota, es nuestro catenaccio, es una evolución amarrategui a través de los años del sistema de Cruyff, se puede pensar que es una degeneración total de éste o que es ya otra cosa muy diferente, para mí es un sistema muy conservador, muy español, mejor pájaro en mano que ciento volando, mejor tener la pelota aunque no hagamos nada con ella a que la tenga el rival y nos complique la vida y nos desborde en velocidad. Es además muy español, digo, porque parece que hacemos algo, es un sistema de apariencias, sólo que si cometemos errores y el rival tienes dos arrancadas y nos clava un par de chicharros hasta luego lucas.
> 
> No es ni bueno, ni malo, ni todo lo contrario, depende de si ganas o pierdes, depende de si tienes a Villa y Torres en estado de gracia ( como los tuvimos en su momento ), o tienes a los de ahora, depende de si tienes a Iniesta y Xavi haciendo paredes al borde del área, o si no los tienes.
> 
> No tenemos jugadores muy determinantes, pero viendo a las demás selecciones tampoco están como para tirar cohetes



Con Villa Xavi Iniesta pasamos de milagro por 1-0 tras un 99% de posesión insufrible.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Ya nos enfrentamos a Marruecos hace 4 años en el mundial de la URSS.
> 
> Y ya no pudimos ganarles. Ahora son más fuertes y nosotros peores.
> 
> ...



de quella eramos MAS DEBILES. no teniamosentrenador..y el hierro destrozo nuestra forma fisica a base de meternos entrenamientos a pleno sol


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Con Villa Xavi Iniesta pasamos de milagro por 1-0 tras un 99% de posesión insufrible.



pero chutando 28 veces a puerta ante un rival que se queda en su area sin atacar...


----------



## jus (2 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> La selección juega a tener el control de la pelota, es nuestro catenaccio, es una evolución amarrategui a través de los años del sistema de Cruyff, se puede pensar que es una degeneración total de éste o que es ya otra cosa muy diferente, para mí es un sistema muy conservador, muy español, mejor pájaro en mano que ciento volando, mejor tener la pelota aunque no hagamos nada con ella a que la tenga o nos la robe el rival, nos complique la vida y nos desborde en velocidad. Es además muy español, digo, porque parece que hacemos algo, es un sistema de apariencias, sólo que si cometemos errores y el rival tiene dos arrancadas y nos clava un par de chicharros hasta luego lucas.
> 
> No es ni bueno, ni malo, ni todo lo contrario, depende de si ganas o pierdes, depende de si tienes a Villa y Torres en estado de gracia ( como los tuvimos en su momento ), o tienes a los de ahora, depende de si tienes a Iniesta y Xavi haciendo paredes al borde del área, o si no los tienes.
> 
> No tenemos jugadores muy determinantes, pero viendo a las demás selecciones tampoco están como para tirar cohetes



Entiendo lo que dices y viendo que nadie critica el tikitaka de luis enrique pues parece que queremos morir como lo hace el barça... tocando y tocando (y así le va, donde el estilo es lo primero y que més que un club)

Yo es que soy también español y estoy en contra de ese estilo pq perjudica el espectáculo más aún en una época donde puedes pasar de ver el futbol y ponerme a ver un twicht o un youtuber de lo que te mole o una serie cuando quieras.

Así nos irá, que va a importar más el estilo y no romper la armonía y por culpa de eso no vamos a sacar jugadores "diferenciales", aunque españa eso de sacar jugadores diferenciales... poquito se ha destilado.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Con Villa Xavi Iniesta pasamos de milagro por 1-0 tras un 99% de posesión insufrible.



cierto, y también le ganamos con este once 4-0 la final de la Eurocopa a Italia dando todo un espectáculo de fútbol ( no teníamos ni un 9 )

Casillas, Arbeloa, Piqué, Ramos, Jordi Alba, Busquets, Alonso, Xavi, Iniesta, Silva y Cesc


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

Estoy viendo el partido otra vez y los dos fallos son de Balde


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2022)

Hoy es el día más flojo de grupos, está prácticamente todo cerrado no?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2022)

Añado, que me sigue dando la impresión, De estar viendo un torneo navideño o algo estilo la copa del rey, pero no parece esto un mundial, todo frío de cojones.


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy es el día más flojo de grupos, está prácticamente todo cerrado no?.



Si, algo descafeinado esta


----------



## Smurf (2 Dic 2022)

jus dijo:


> Entiendo lo que dices y viendo que nadie critica el tikitaka de luis enrique pues parece que queremos morir como lo hace el barça... tocando y tocando (y así le va, donde el estilo es lo primero y que més que un club)
> 
> Yo es que soy también español y estoy en contra de ese estilo pq perjudica el espectáculo más aún en una época donde puedes pasar de ver el futbol y ponerme a ver un twicht o un youtuber de lo que te mole o una serie cuando quieras.
> 
> Así nos irá, que va a importar más el estilo y no romper la armonía y por culpa de eso no vamos a sacar jugadores "diferenciales", aunque españa eso de sacar jugadores diferenciales... poquito se ha destilado.



Lee las 1000 opiniones del Guardian y cómo los ingleses critican al tiki taka por insufrible.









Japan shock Spain in dramatic style to send Germany tumbling out of World Cup


Japan came back from a goal behind to beat Spain 2-1 with goals from Ritsu Doan and a controversial winner from Ao Tanaka




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si, algo descafeinado esta
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1279321



Ghana y Uruguay aún pueden clasificarse?


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Hay que condecorar al Excmo señor y guaje Don Luis Enrique Martínez García con las más altas distinciones del Estado, hombre cabal, al que no le da igual 8 como 80, amigo de sus amigos y que pasa con un bocadillo. Este honorable señor y en nada prócer sufrió entre las huestes enemigas los mayores escarnios -Tassotti mamón- pero siendo hombre emprendedor y haciendo gala de una mente generosa posteriormente supo adoptar semejantes tácticas y emplearlas en beneficio del pueblo español. 

Firmado: 

El preparao


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ghana y Uruguay aún pueden clasificarse?



Si


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1279175



Me da que aquí se le escaparon las intenciones jajajaja


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1279329



Obi es dios.


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Dic 2022)

jus dijo:


> LE quiere tener jugadores asociativos, punto y pelota. Le da igual si un jugador puede tener más gol o menos, solo le importa que nadie sea más que nadie y todos se asocien, por eso no lleva a Aspas ni como segundo delantero.
> 
> Y así va a morir, no le des más vueltas, el problema es que vas a ver a la selección jugar en modo soporífero y en el alambre viendo mil toques de pases al portero y éste arriesgando. ASí moriremos, no damos para más, no hay ningún regateador ni jugador con desborde y velocidad en el equipos somos un equipo muy estático, dependemos que ese día salga bien todo y si sale mal... que el rival no esté acertado y a penalties llegar



que guerra con aspas este y koke despues de lo de rusia no deberian volver mas


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Me da que aquí se le escaparon las intenciones jajajaja



con este hombre nunca se sabe, humano o troll ?, joder se podía callar


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

Los MVP der Marca y el AS


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## vegahermosa (2 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Estoy viendo el partido otra vez y los dos fallos son de Balde



el pobre chaval no da el nivel de momento, tres nos han colado por su banda


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

Koke suspenso


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

Balde, el portero, busquets el seleccionador y algunos que me dejo
una puta vergüenza, de verdad.
UNA PUTA VERGUENZA


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Bromas aparte que el Balde y el Nico no aprovechen el regalo de LE me parece un poquito patético para ellos, mejor escaparate que el Mundial no van a tener. Y puede que los tiros también vayan por ahí, mostrarse tan indolentes ayer siendo ambos explosivos, en fin pelillos a la mar.


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Dic 2022)

A ver voy a romper una lanza en favor de España y decir que si se supera a Marruecos y se llega a cuartos es toda una hazaña para la selección siendo una selección muy joven en general y el que no lo vea es porque es ciego pero si se alcanza los cuartos de finales ya se puede decir que se ha cumplido todo lo que venga después bienvenido sea.El caso de Polonia ya con estar en octavos es un triunfo pasar a cuartos sería como ganar una final.
Qué opináis?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Jotacé96 (2 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Difícil de ver.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278935



Vamos si nos ponemos finos habría que ver que es linea y que no porque el extremo de la linea es un poco de cal difumninada sobre la hierba. Eso un juez de linea a simple vista lo da fuera.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Un detalle que nunca se comenta.

En fase de grupos conoces a tus rivales, y los entrenadores tienen meses para preparar el partido. Por eso suelen ser partidos mas "controlados".

En eliminatorias no. Equipos que van "en función del rival" suelen pegársela. Si un equipo no está acostumbrado a poner muro, contra España sufrirá. 

Marruecos por ejemplo hasta esta mañana no puede empezar a preparar su partido, ellos no sabían quien les iba a tocar. Lo digo también por Japón, que se ha podido preparar a Alemania y España, pero no a Croacia.

España en cambio es un equipo que siempre juega igual y contra el rival solo tiene que hacer ajustes.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Estoy viendo el partido otra vez y los dos fallos son de Balde



Y el gol de Alemania fue por la banda de... Balde.


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> A ver voy a romper una lanza en favor de España y decir que si se supera a Marruecos y se llega a cuartos es toda una hazaña para la selección siendo una selección muy joven en general y el que no lo vea es porque es ciego pero si se alcanza los cuartos de finales ya se puede decir que se ha cumplido todo lo que venga después bienvenido sea.El caso de Polonia ya con estar en octavos es un triunfo pasar a cuartos sería como ganar una final.
> Qué opináis?
> Pozdrawiam.



es verdad, hasta hay posibilidades aunque no creo que la selección sea favorita ante nadie después de lo de ayer.
al final si ganas un mundial nadie se acuerda del camino pero es que no creo que lo ganen.
EL MAL RATO DE AYER NO SE LO PERDONARÉ NUNCA
NUNCA!


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

si el balón plora, la selección ta fora. Si no plora, ni dentro ni fora


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



cuando pedía al chino en mi época jovena de universitat, lo que nunca faltaba es pan chino


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Jotacé96 dijo:


> Vamos si nos ponemos finos habría que ver que es linea y que no porque el extremo de la linea es un poco de cal difumninada sobre la hierba. Eso un juez de linea a simple vista lo da fuera.



La verdad que sí, se dejaron por medir el grosor de la línea de cal, puede que estuviese unos femtometros más delgada precisamente ahí, no hay deresho y tal.


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y el gol de Alemania fue por la banda de... Balde.



Teniendo a alba que es un misil


----------



## jus (2 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Lee las 1000 opiniones del Guardian y cómo los ingleses critican al tiki taka por insufrible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema que no se dan cuenta que también los ingleses juegan a lo mismo como quien dice, solo que hay varias velcoidades de esta misma versión.

1- Jugar como españa sin jugadores para hacer nada más que toque y toque
2- Jugar como el City, con un poco más de verticalidad gracias a tener jugadores con clase
3- Jugar como el madrid, bayern.... que con pocos toques se te plantan arriba pero jugando al pase pase y pase también


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Bromas aparte que el Balde y el Nico no aprovechen el regalo de LE me parece un poquito patético para ellos, mejor escaparate que el Mundial no van a tener. Y puede que los tiros también vayan por ahí, mostrarse tan indolentes ayer siendo ambos explosivos, en fin pelillos a la mar.



El caso de Nico es peculiar porque mejor regalo que éste de que te lleven a un mundial no lo va a tener probablemente más adelante así que tiene que espabilar y ser consciente del momento al que está asistiendo y poner más de su parte como en el Bilbao y es que estas oportunidades se dan pocas en la vida.Entiendo que puede ser joven, los nervios y un sin fin de cosas pero los buenos jugadores siempre lo han superado en el momento de su debut.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

hay que confiar en llegar a alguna tanda penaltis y cerrar los ogos


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Teniendo a alba que es un misil



Pues parece que ayer acabo tocado Alba, a ver como llega contra los moros


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> El caso de Nico es peculiar porque mejor regalo que éste de que te lleven a un mundial no lo va a tener probablemente más adelante así que tiene que espabilar y ser consciente del momento al que está asistiendo y poner más de su parte como en el Bilbao y es que estas oportunidades se dan pocas en la vida.Entiendo que puede ser joven, los nervios y un sin fin de cosas pero los buenos jugadores siempre lo han superado en el momento de su debut.
> Pozdrawiam.



Nico se salió ayer tambien
el japonés que lo marcaba parecía que iba a cámara rápida 
jugamos con dos menos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Difícil de ver.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278935



Fuera de toda la vida


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues parece que ayer acabo tocado Alba, a ver como llega contra los moros



Mal asunto si no llega Lo digo en serio


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Fuera de toda la vida



Pues eso


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

*Van Gaal recrimina a Memphis*

Después del último partido contra Qatar, el jugador del Barcelona explicó que prefiere jugar con Bergwijn antes que con Gakpo.


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> hay que confiar en llegar a alguna tanda penaltis y cerrar los ogos



Sí pensamos ya en tanda de penaltis mal lo llevamos hay que salir concentrados ante Marruecos y ganar que aquí parece que Marruecos es Brasil y no es así.Canadá en varias fases del partido los arrinconó y Canadá tampoco es que sea una Alemania o Argentina.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

ahora micsmo me conformaría con que nos regalan una tanda penaltis y pasamos de ronda de chiripa y los panfletos del Marca y el AS con titulares hépicos en sus portadacs o algo asín to paco


----------



## Sanctis (2 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> podemos ganar a cualquiera en un buen dia



No.


----------



## Silluzollope (2 Dic 2022)

jus dijo:


> El problema que no se dan cuenta que también los ingleses juegan a lo mismo como quien dice, solo que hay varias velcoidades de esta misma versión.
> 
> 1- Jugar como españa sin jugadores para hacer nada más que toque y toque
> 2- Jugar como el City, con un poco más de verticalidad gracias a tener jugadores con clase
> 3- Jugar como el madrid, bayern.... que con pocos toques se te plantan arriba pero jugando al pase pase y pase también



En Inglaterra solo el City juega como España, el resto juegan como el 3. Si ya consideras que el Madrid o el Bayern solo es pase, pase, es que lo que te gusta es el frontón y solo dar pelotazos.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Un detalle que nunca se comenta.
> 
> En fase de grupos conoces a tus rivales, y los entrenadores tienen meses para preparar el partido. Por eso suelen ser partidos mas "controlados".
> 
> En eliminatorias no.



Ni hace falta comentarlo. Los mundiales no se ganan por conocer al rival sino por estrategia gato-ratón y poderío mental sobre el terreno de juego, más quienes aguantan siempre que tengan un mínimo de skills. 

Alemania, Bélgica, Dinamarca, Serbia, Suiza y Holanda están vendidas desde el minuto 0, las que siguen en octavos solo zombies. England más ambigua.

USA, Australia y Morocco están en modo turbo. No se sabe su techo.

Argentina vive de las emociones y en octavos desaparece hundida en sus vómitos.

Brasil, France y Portugal a la expectativa.

Entonces y por todo esto España camino de la segunda estrella.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Nos teniamos que haber enfrentado a los croatas y no a los moritos, hubieramos podido ver a la musa de Croacia


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> No.



Jojojojojo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> En Inglaterra solo el City juega como España, el resto juegan como el 3. Si ya consideras que el Madrid o el Bayern solo es pase, pase, es que lo que te gusta es el frontón y solo dar pelotazos.



el estilo ingles siempre ha sido correr como pollos sin cabeza,,con negros velocistas como sterling y tal...tanto que el leicester con un 4-4-2 jugado defensicamente rocoso como el atletico,,gano una premier sin apenas despeinarse...


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Ostia que tordac


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

*Mutismo de Mbappé*

El delantero del PSG no ha comparecido todavía en rueda de prensa y no piensa hacerlo. Está centrado en el Mundial y no quiere hablar de su futuro.


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> ahora micsmo me conformaría con que nos regalan una tanda penaltis y pasamos de ronda de chiripa y los panfletos del Marca y el AS con titulares hépicos en sus portadacs o algo asín to paco



Esa visión de antes del partido pensar ya en tanda de penaltis lo único que denota es que no estás seguro de tus posibilidades y que por el miedo intentarás llevar el peso del partido hacia lo más seguro que es que no te marquen y obsesionarte con defender y nada más.Lamento decirte que es ahí cuándo tus posibilidades se reducen significativamente de pasar y la historia en general lo corrobora ante esos pensamientos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

La farsa de luisenrique es pura harmonía y belleza heztética con sus promesas del farsa b destapando los tarros de las esencias


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy es el día más flojo de grupos, está prácticamente todo cerrado no?.



¿Hoy no vas con la mamadúpandi?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Esa visión de antes del partido pensar ya en tanda de penaltis lo único que denota es que no estás seguro de tus posibilidades y que por el miedo intentarás llevar el peso del partido hacia lo más seguro que es que no te marquen y obsesionarte con defender y nada más.Lamento decirte que es ahí cuándo tus posibilidades se reducen significativamente de pasar y la historia en general lo corrobora ante esos pensamientos.
> Pozdrawiam.



Si tuviera que meter dinero tendría grandes dudas en el españa marruecos, lo digo en serio
el entrenador marroquí solo tiene que ver un par de veces el partido contra Japón para mandarnos a nuestra puta casa


----------



## Djokovic (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Ni hace falta comentarlo. Los mundiales no se ganan por conocer al rival sino por estrategia gato-ratón y poderío mental sobre el terreno de juego, más quienes aguantan siempre que tengan un mínimo de skills.
> 
> Alemania, Bélgica, Dinamarca, Serbia, Suiza y Holanda están vendidas desde el minuto 0, las que siguen en octavos solo zombies. England más ambigua.
> 
> ...



España ya está en semifinales, si hubiera ganado le hubiera tocado la psicológica Croacia y luego Brasil que les elimina fácil
Si yo fuera Luis Enrique también me habría arriesgado a perder este partido
Marruecos y Portugal, pan comido para España


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Van Gaal recrimina a Memphis*
> 
> Después del último partido contra Qatar, el jugador del Barcelona explicó que prefiere jugar con Bergwijn antes que con Gakpo.



El Señorito Depay que cuando llegó al Barça, ay llamadme Memphis que mi papi nos abandonó y tal. Una constante desidia vestido de azulgrana, llega el Mundial y alarga su lesión para cuidarse, finalmente y ahora con exigencias.

Que te den, nene minollario.


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

Kang-In Lee, titular frente a Portugal

Kang In Lee se ha ganado un puesto en el once titular tras su buena actuación frente a Ghana. Este es el once titular de Paulo Bento: *Kim Seunggyu, Kim Jinsu, Jung Wooyoung, Hwang Inbeom, Son Heungmin, Cho Guesung, Lee Jaesung, Kim Moonhwan, Lee Kangin, Kim Younggwon, Kwon Kyungwon.*








Rotaciones de Fernando Santos

Rotación masiva de Fernando Santos, que no arriesga con los apercibidos menos con Rubén Neves. Vitinha parte como titular en el eje del centro del campo.

Este es el once de Portugal para asegurar la primera plaza: *Diogo Costa; Diogo Dalot, Pepe, António Silva, Joao Cancelo; Rúben Neves, Matheus Nunes, Vitinha, Joao Mario, Cristiano Ronaldo y Ricardo Horta.*


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

Nunca hablamos de Portugal en clave de favoritos y tiene mejor equipo que españa


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

To va como la seda. Y el desastre espantoso frente a los japos es ideal porque ahora sólo tenemos que contener el fuego de Marroc, que vienen salivando como pecho lobos


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

Uruguay confirma sus titulares

*Diego Alonso ha introducido varios cambios con respecto al partido ante Portugual. *La novedad es la vuelta de *Luis Suárez* al once titular es lo más destacado, aunque también llama la atención la entrada de *Giorgian De Arrascaeta* en la mediapunta, y la ausencia de *Godín*. Los centrales serán *Giménez y Coates.*








Ghana formará con este once

*La Selección Ghanesa prepara un partido crucial* ante un viejo conocido. En el once titular, dos leyendas del combinado, como son los hermanos *Ayew*, además de viejos conocidos del fútbol español como son* Salisu y Thomas Partey.* En punta, un *Iñaki Williams* cuestionado que intentará acallar esas críticas.


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Nunca hablamos de Portugal en clave de favoritos y tiene mejor equipo que españa



Portugal es de esos equipos que guerrean como ninguno y además experimentado.
Por cierto, Pepe se salió en el último partido.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Zarpa (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues parece que ayer acabo tocado Alba, a ver como llega contra los moros



Laporte es mejor alternativa que Balde.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Nunca hablamos de Portugal en clave de favoritos y tiene mejor equipo que españa



llevo un mes comentando portujal, pero nos acabamos de enterar, si


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Laporte es mejor alternativa que Balde.



Como mil veces


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> llevo un mes comentando portujal, pero nos acabamos de enterar, si



Cierto, más de uno lo venís diciendo 
hay que prestarles atención


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

*Terminaron últimos, pero impactaron el grupo como ningunos*


----------



## Snowball (2 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



La cara del niño lo dice todo...

Se pensara que es una extraterrestre o algo asi


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Dic 2022)

A mí particularmente una selección qué me ha defraudado hasta ahora es Uruguay evidentemente no la veía favorita para llegar a la final pero sí que la veía con más posibilidades de almeno llegar hasta cuartos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

No espero marcha en el grupo G, ni idea del desenlace del Suiza-Serbia por indolencia de ambas, igual lo deciden un par de attómetros de balón que rocen la raya de cal quien pase a octavos. Y Brasil a criar malvas ajena al furgo, a ver quien chulea de gol y poses ante la torcida, nada más. 

Ahora en el grupo H sí que espero marcha, Ghana que llegaba aquí como paquete africano, Iñaki nuestro héroe, tiene la habilidad de poner los partidos pata arriba y los saltimbanquis de Korea la buena pueden armarla contra nuestra confiada y reserva toallera.


----------



## Snowball (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> El caso de Nico es peculiar porque mejor regalo que éste de que te lleven a un mundial no lo va a tener probablemente más adelante así que tiene que espabilar y ser consciente del momento al que está asistiendo y poner más de su parte como en el Bilbao y es que estas oportunidades se dan pocas en la vida.Entiendo que puede ser joven, los nervios y un sin fin de cosas pero los buenos jugadores siempre lo han superado en el momento de su debut.
> Pozdrawiam.



Lo que haga o deje de hacer un profesional con su carrera es un 33% tecnica, un 33% cabeza y un 33% suerte. La tecnica se les presupone, la suerte es muy puta y la cabeza es lo que hace que acaben triunfando o no.

Tambien es cierto que a chavales de 19 años que no han jugado ni unos octavos de Champions, la presion de ser titulares en un Mundial les puede venir demasiado grande. Que no estamos hablando de un derbi contra la Real Sociedad o el Español.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> La cara del niño lo dice todo...



Y los dos que le rodean, sí mira ej que estaba mirando a ver como estaba de cotización el crudo de Brent, ambos filmando a la fulana jajaja


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

*Bloqueo de De Paul*

Su papel con Argentina es más jerárquico que futbolístico. Se ha juntado mucho a Messi y eso le da poder. “Ayer fue el primer día que disfruté”, dijo.


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Dic 2022)

Tan mal esta de pasta Pedrerol para no poder comprar los resúmenes de los partidos?? Es que todos los días igual, sólo reacciones de gente a los goles y mierda del Chiringuito.


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Bloqueo de De Paul*
> 
> Su papel con Argentina es más jerárquico que futbolístico. Se ha juntado mucho a Messi y eso le da poder. “Ayer fue el primer día que disfruté”, dijo.



El nuevo payaso de Fressi.


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Si jugaría, porque es negrito.



En el Madrid juegan los negritos buenos, no los malos.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Nunca hablamos de Portugal en clave de favoritos y tiene mejor equipo que españa



Les puede mentalmente cualquier adversidad, les hundirá la falta de reacción ante un rival que crean respetable, o sea, nuestro caso. Lo de la neishons lig no fue casual.


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Les puede mentalmente cualquier adversidad, les hundirá la falta de reacción ante un rival que crean respetable, o sea, nuestro caso. Lo de la neishons lig no fue casual.



A nosotros sólo nos queda que no nos respete nadie para hacer algo decente


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Les puede mentalmente cualquier adversidad, les hundirá la falta de reacción ante un rival que crean respetable, o sea, nuestro caso. Lo de la neishons lig no fue casual.



Ahora parece que su seleccionador empieza a confiar en Joao Maravillao

Si pudieran dar un descanso largo a la Cristi, quién sabe


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>



A mí el que más me gustó de esas fue la lista de la compra de Benítez en el Madrid cuando les eliminaron de la Copa jajajaja que me la pela profundamente quien gane, es que sacaron el meme y fue descojonante, además con el papel cuadriculado de los blocs de notas de fondo.


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Tan mal esta de pasta Pedrerol para no poder comprar los resúmenes de los partidos?? Es que todos los días igual, sólo reacciones de gente a los goles y mierda del Chiringuito.



estara ahorrando para la remesa de blanca en navidad


----------



## eltonelero (2 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> La cara del niño lo dice todo...
> 
> Se pensara que es una extraterrestre o algo asi



Su padre y su tio le habrán dicho que cuando cumpla 14 años puede ir a IG y elegir la que mas le guste para cagarse en su boca por unos miserables miles de euros.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1279373



Qué cabrón .


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Bueno, también tenía jambre el japo:


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Su padre y su tio le habrán dicho que cuando cumpla 14 años puede ir a IG y elegir la que mas le guste para cagarse en su boca por unos miserables miles de euros.



Obvio le habrá dicho que es una PUTA y esas mujeres se compran. 
La mejor explicación para un niño si pregunta por ello. 
La verda por muy buena que esté da penita ver una hembra así exhibiéndose.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

Corea y Uruguay tienen que salir a por todas, no les queda otra, puede que nos divirtamos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

Otra vez los gorrones fel Getir


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

Una imagen de lo más curiosa de los alrededores del estadio. De esta guisa se han presentado dos hinchas de Portuga


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Voy a ver al Iñaki a ver qué tal contra el Fede Valverde, la anarquía contra el amarre una selección y la otra, puede estar wapo.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Empieza el Giménez simulando dolor qué asco porfavó.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Qué malo eres Darwin, haz caso de tu nombre y desaparece.


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

*Marruecos no olvida 2018*

En aquella edición el equipo africano fue el primer eliminado. Se sintió perjudicado por los árbitros contra Portugal y frente a España. El grupo ha seguido creciendo.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)

A Uruguay que lo vea su puta madre.

Vaya golazo acaba de meter Portugal....


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> A Uruguay que lo vea su puta madre.
> 
> Vaya golazo acaba de meter Portugal....



Pues si gana uruguay su partido, pasa de segundo gracias a la victoria de Portugal


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues si gana uruguay su partido, pasa de segundo gracias a la victoria de Portugal



Como España pase y juegue contra Portugal, los lusos nos van a petar el culo bien petado.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues si gana uruguay su partido, pasa de segundo gracias a la victoria de Portugal



a Ghana le vale el empate


----------



## Migue111 (2 Dic 2022)

Sobre el polemico balon, encontre esto:

Zona pequeña iluminada muestra que no llego a salir del todo.






Camara lenta:


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Dic 2022)

Pues Uruguay esta a 1 gol de meterse como segunda, si en el otro partido no se mueve el marcador.


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Una imagen de lo más curiosa de los alrededores del estadio. De esta guisa se han presentado dos hinchas de Portuga



Sé que no pasará, pero imaginaos que Portugal ganara la Copa. Cristiano pasaría de ser un deshecho del Manchester a un Dios mitológico.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Migue111 dijo:


> Zona pequeña iluminada muestra que no llego a salir del todo.



Un par de femtómetros, attometros, nanometros, picometros ??


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Dic 2022)

Algun link para Uruguay?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Dic 2022)

Migue111 dijo:


> Sobre el polemico balon, encontre esto:
> 
> Zona poqueña iluminada muestra que no llego a salir del todo.
> 
> ...




¿de donde sale esa recreacion por ordenador? ¿es fuente oficial?

mira la foto oficial :





una foto en perspectiva con la camara movida ligeramente hacia un lado


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Penalti mangado a la Ghana por supuesto posicional.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Lo va a pitar ?


----------



## Zarpa (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Penalti mangado a la Ghana por supuesto posicional.



Es fuera de juego posicional llevan 2 o 3 ya, es consistente.
EDIT: No era offside, pero el bien el árbitro por no dar penalty si era lo que creía y bien el Var por corregirle.


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Lo va a pitar ?



Lo pita


----------



## il banditto (2 Dic 2022)

Qué mierda de penalti ha pitado,lo patético es que estan pitando 2 o 3 así todos los días, se están cargando el fútbol no me jodas


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)

Migue111 dijo:


> Sobre el polemico balon, encontre esto:
> 
> Zona poqueña iluminada muestra que no llego a salir del todo.
> 
> ...



Pues esto lo deben de haber cambiado, y me parece una CHORRADA MONUMENTAL, como tantos otros cámbios de mierda que lo único que consiguen es JODER el juego. Ese balón está fuera, se mire como se mire, antes era la mitad del balón, ahora es una GILIPOLLEZ para hacer valer los putos sensores y todas las tonterias para los niños retarded posmodernos que no saben ni lo que estan viendo, ni han jugado en su puta vida aparte de en la Playstation.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Disparo de regional el calvorotas ese.


----------



## Nomeimporta (2 Dic 2022)

que se jodan los mamadus


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Casi el Darwin, pero no supo darle suficiente toque.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

joder, lo que ha sacao el negro, la he visto dentro ya para uruguay


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)

Y no es para menos con el nivel de subnormalidad y de hijoputismo que invade el país. Si tú a estas alturas conservas una pizca de optimismo, es para darte de guantazos a ver si espabilas.


----------



## Sanctis (2 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Jojojojojo



Es que "podemos ganar a cualquiera en un buen día" no es verdad.

Lo primero porque en un Mundial no existen los buenos días. Existen las buenas convocatorias, los mejores y peores jugadores, la táctica, el leer el partido...

España no tiene atacantes que la metan. Y a partir de ahí no puedes ganar un Mundial jamás.

Romarios y Bebetos, Tonis y Tottis, Rivaldos y Ronaldos, Villas y Torres, Griezmans y Mbappes... las selecciones ganadoras tienen siempre atacantes asesinos.

Lo de que a ritmo de posesión brutal acabas siendo devorado hace una década que se sabe y se sigue en las trece.

El que inventó todo eso, un tal Guardiola, ha sabido adaptarse y darle verticalidad a su equipo, que además es cierto que él tiene la posibilidad de elegir a la carta, mientras que Luis Enrique lo mejor que tiene es a Moreno que no pudo ir.

Marruecos por ejemplo os puede caer mal, y podéis poner la excusa de que comparten religión con el organizador y todas esas chorradas, pero son el claro ejemplo de rentabilizar. Tienen talento en Hakimi, Ziyech y poco más, pero lo que hacen es no ponerse palos a las ruedas, y si le ganaran 1-0 a Alemania a 8 minutos de quedar primeros no se pondrían a regalar el partido haciéndose los rechulos.

Pero es que eso también lo haría Francia o Brasil.

Así que no, España no puede ganar a cualquiera. Porque ni tiene el mejor equipo ni sabe jugar a esto, que no es una Liga de 38 partidos sino una apuesta al todo en donde si te empanas un segundo te vas a tu casa.


----------



## Octubrista (2 Dic 2022)

Migue111 dijo:


> Sobre el polemico balon, encontre esto:
> 
> Zona pequeña iluminada muestra que no llego a salir del todo.
> 
> ...



Quienes hayan estudiado dibujo técnico (arquitectura, ingeniería) saben que por la proyección, ese balón no salió.

Otro tema es que llevan más de un siglo considerando como fuera de fondo, o de banda, muchos balones que no habían salido.

Ahora, de repente, los campos de fútbol han crecido un palmo de largo, y otro de ancho (medio palmo por cada línea).

Ya veremos en qué fútbol y/o categorías, los árbitros y jueces de línea, con o sin VAR, realmente aplican lo mismo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

los uruguashos se parten la polla, creo que había uno de ghana diciendo "segarro amego?"


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Joder pues en el penal no fue posicional el fuera de juego por tener el defensor la zapa retrasada en ese momento jajaja qué chistosos los muñequitos.


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

Uruguaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayoooooooooooooooooooooo!!! gol


----------



## Granodepus (2 Dic 2022)

URUGUASSHHHOOOOOOO!


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

Necesitamos un capitán
Urgente


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

Empataaaaaaaaa coreaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Necesitamos un capitán
> Urgente




totalmente de acuerdo

ese camionero metido a futbolista no vale


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Podía haberla dejado pasar pero mejor apuntarse el gol y la gloria el rubio de bote de Arrascaeta.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> España no tiene atacantes que la metan. Y a partir de ahí no puedes ganar un Mundial jamás.
> panas un segundo te vas a tu casa.



Morata qué es ?
Contra Italia jugamos sin 9 la final de la eurocopa, 4-0 les metimos, te pongo la alineación ? la he puesto antes
GOL DE URUGUAY


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Es que "podemos ganar a cualquiera en un buen día" no es verdad.
> 
> Lo primero porque en un Mundial no existen los buenos días. Existen las buenas convocatorias, los mejores y peores jugadores, la táctica, el leer el partido...
> 
> ...



España ganó un mundial y 2 euros con villa y torres..y Cesc en 2012


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> totalmente de acuerdo
> 
> ese camionero metido a futbolista no vale



el Gaviota sin cabeza intocapla, ya


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Korea la buena lo tiene a huevo para llegar a octavos, los toalleros sin necesidades.


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Lo que haga o deje de hacer un profesional con su carrera es un 33% tecnica, un 33% cabeza y un 33% suerte. La tecnica se les presupone, la suerte es muy puta y la cabeza es lo que hace que acaben triunfando o no.
> 
> Tambien es cierto que a chavales de 19 años que no han jugado ni unos octavos de Champions, la presion de ser titulares en un Mundial les puede venir demasiado grande. Que no estamos hablando de un derbi contra la Real Sociedad o el Español.



Qué presión ni qué ostias rojo subnormal.

Tú no has hecho deporte en tu puta vida.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Dic 2022)

llora Cristina llora


----------



## NORDWAND (2 Dic 2022)

Al final se mete Uruguay en octavos, con un sólo gol en tres partidos...


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)

Gol de CHURRO de Korea.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Dic 2022)

Uruguay...

Melón al área,
dos fallos de los centrales ghaneses,
rechace a Luis Suárez,
disparo,
de nuevo rechace a un jugador uruguayo,
gol.

Esto no lo hizo NI UNA SOLA VEZ España cuando estaba perdiendo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

El jubilao de busquets, el Gaviota sin cabeza y el fantasma de Pedrín

Menuda peli de terror


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Necesitamos un capitán
> Urgente



no me jodas


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

*Breve momento de tensión*


----------



## Hamtel (2 Dic 2022)

Que asistencia de Cristiano


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Dic 2022)

Esto cambia cada minuto.
No hay nada mejor en el mundo del fútbol que la última jornada de la fase de grupos de un Mundial.

Pasas del todo a la nada en un momento.


----------



## Granodepus (2 Dic 2022)

QUE PUTO GOLAZO


----------



## NORDWAND (2 Dic 2022)

Segundo Uruguay


----------



## Granodepus (2 Dic 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Esto cambia cada minuto.
> No hay nada mejor en el mundo del fútbol, que la última jornada de la fase de grupos de un Mundial.
> 
> Pasas del todo a la nada en un momento.



Y por eso es maravilloso!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

2-0 gol uruguay


----------



## Sanctis (2 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> España ganó un mundial y 2 euros con villa y torres..y Cesc en 2012



Ya, pero es que Villa y Torres eran dos pedazo de delanteros.


----------



## Granodepus (2 Dic 2022)

Si ganase corea que pasaria?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

Los uruguayos shorando en las gradas


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Necesitan más goles los uruguashos, la victoria clasificaría a Korea la buena.


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> Y por eso es maravilloso!



Además como es cada 4 años, siempre se olvida que perder o ganar el primer partido no supone apenas nada.
¿Quien nos iba a decir tras el 7-0 que días despues llegaríamos a estar virtualmente eliminados durante unos minutos?
¿Y que nos eliminaba a la que le acababamos de cascar 7? ¡ABSURDO!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

ahora mismo así está la cosa


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

Es ver a estos jugar y compararlos con la basura de España y la palabra es, asco. Y no espereis cambio para el partido contra los moros.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Además como es cada 4 años, siempre se olvida que perder o ganar el primer partido no supone apenas nada.
> ¿Quien nos iba a decir tras el 7-0 que dias despues llegariamos a estar virtualmente eliminados durante unos minutos?
> ¿Y que nos eliminaba a la que le acababamos de cascar 7? ¡ABSURDO!



No se podía de saber
Pero se dijo bien alto y claro durante una semana


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Quienes hayan estudiado dibujo técnico (arquitectura, ingeniería) saben que por la proyección, ese balón no salió.
> 
> Otro tema es que llevan más de un siglo considerando como fuera de fondo, o de banda, muchos balones que no habían salido.
> 
> ...



Es que la regla seria mucho mas sencilla y sin polemicas si dijera que si la superficie del balon toca la linea, es fuera.

No creo que eso matara al futbol.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)

Los portugueses disparan bien desde fuera del área, todo lo contrario que la España patatera de este mundial.


----------



## Sanctis (2 Dic 2022)

Luca Toni tuvo un año en que las enchufaba todas.

Que no fuera Ronaldo es indistinto. Lo que cuenta es que aquellos días estaba on fire.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Ya, pero es que Villa y Torres eran dos pedazo de delanteros.



No les verás de portada del FIFA...y de hecho no ..torres solo un anuncio demigrante de Pepsi.y Iniesta anunciando helados


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> Si ganase corea que pasaria?



se verá la diferencia de goles


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Es ver a estos jugar y compararlos con la basura de España y la palabra es, asco. Y no espereis cambio para el partido contra los moros.



¿No te gusta que lleguemos a 2.000 pases en un partido? ¡¡Sería record mundial!!
Claro que ya teníamos el anterior con 1.547 shhh


----------



## fred (2 Dic 2022)

Un Uruguay-Brasil mola más que un Ghana-Brasil,aunque solo sea por los palos que puede haber.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> ¿No te gusta que lleguemos a 2.000 pases en un partido? ¡¡Sería record mundial!!
> Claro que ya teníamos el anterior con 1.547 shhh



80% posesion y derrota 1-2. 

Este es el resumen del esperpento forero.


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> ¿No te gusta que lleguemos a 2.000 pases en un partido? ¡¡Sería record mundial!!
> Claro que ya teníamos el anterior con 1.547 shhh



¿Cuantos hacia adelante? ¿Más que hacia atrás?


----------



## NORDWAND (2 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Los portugueses disparan bien desde fuera del área, todo lo contrario que la España patatera de este mundial.



Está jugando Portugal B. Y siguen siendo muy buenos.


----------



## Zarpa (2 Dic 2022)

Vasco de verdad


FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No les verás de portada del FIFA...y de hecho no ..torres solo un anuncio demigrante de Pepsi.y Iniesta anunciando helados



Demasiado caucásico para EA, a Fati como meta dos goles seguidos lo ponen.


----------



## Migue111 (2 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Quienes hayan estudiado dibujo técnico (arquitectura, ingeniería) saben que por la proyección, ese balón no salió.



Asi es. La perspectiva engaña. En tenis pasa continuamente. Medio milimetro (los pelos de la pelota) da o quita un punto y un partido.

Esta foto esta en perspectiva.La camara no esta sobre la vertical sino un poco en angulo, con lo que el balon esta aun mas dentro de lo que parece. Aun asi, abajo se aprecia que esta dentro, yo diria que un par de cm escasos. Si la foto se hiciera justo en vertical se veria mas claro que no esta fuera. Otro tema es si han manipulado algo los del Var, etc, que no lo creo pero vete tu a saber.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)

Que te follen, no voy a defender esta selección socialista de mierda que JUEGA COMO EL CULO.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Es que la regla seria mucho mas sencilla y sin polemicas si dijera que si la superficie del balon toca la linea, es fuera.
> 
> No creo que eso matara al futbol.



Es que a diferencia del basket que el balón sólo sale si toca el parquet, en futbol es fuera tanto si toca hierba como si va por el aire

Si no, se podrían sacar los córner con efecto de dentro a fuera o si el portero la saca en el aire no sería gol


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Dic 2022)

Migue111 dijo:


> Asi es. La perspectiva engaña. En tenis pasa continuamente. Medio milimetro (los pelos de la pelota) da o quita un punto y un partido.
> 
> Esta foto esta en perspectiva.La camara no esta sobre la vertical sino un poco en angulo, con lo que el balon esta aun mas dentro de lo que parece. Aun asi, abajo se aprecia que esta dentro, yo diria que un par de cm escasos. Si la foto se hiciera justo en vertical se veria mas claro que no esta fuera. Otro tema es si han manipulado algo los del Var, etc, que no lo creo pero vete tu a saber.
> 
> ...



Yo ya dejaría de darle vueltas a este asunto. Se pito que no salió y ya está. 
Que sean los alemanes los que se entretengan con ello.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

la verdad es que Ronaldo es jodidamente inaguantable, como compañero de equipo es un dolor de huevos, es una diva, insolidario, se queja a los compañeros de todo y luego en cambio él hace lo que le sale de los cojones


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Vaya patología arrastra Penaldo con esa obsesión por sumar estadísticas en partidos de trámite.

¡QUIERO JUGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR !! Y Fernandito Santos agachando la cabeza.


----------



## Sanctis (2 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No les verás de portada del FIFA...y de hecho no ..torres solo un anuncio demigrante de Pepsi.y Iniesta anunciando helados



Fernando Torres es un jugador clave en el FIFA mobile. Y el año pasado lo mismo.

Este año tiene su carta icono prime siendo de los mejores delanteros del videojuego.

Iniesta es un Dios reconocido mundialmente.

Hace unos años estaba en una Liga del FIFA con gamers guiris. El que no era gringo era holandés, alemán o australiano. 

Salió la carta de Ramos, y aludiendo a mi que sabian que era español me decían "Sanctis, el capitano", les respondi "capitán, que capitano es italiano".

A partir de ahí se inició una conversación en donde les explicaba lo de cara caballo, lo del tonto que se le cae la Copa, lo del Sergio Gramos y etc, el holandés soltó un "jo, pues ya me gustaría tener a un tío como Ramos en mi selección".

El eterno complejo de siempre. 

Torres fue un delantero formidable tanto en el Atlético como en el Liverpool.


----------



## Granodepus (2 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> la verdad es que Ronaldo es jodidamente inaguantable, como compañero de equipo es un dolor de huevos, es una diva, insolidario, se queja a los compañeros de todo y luego en cambio él hace lo que le sale de los cojones



pero salta más que nadie. Ah?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> la verdad es que Ronaldo es jodidamente inaguantable, como compañero de equipo es un dolor de huevos, es una diva, insolidario, se queja a los compañeros de todo y luego en cambio él hace lo que le sale de los cojones



El ego y la autoestima de ese pavo es para estudiarlo por la CIA. Deberian raptarlo cuando se jubile, para un estudio de su cerebro.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

Todos somos korea


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (2 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Es que la regla seria mucho mas sencilla y sin polemicas si dijera que si la superficie del balon toca la linea, es fuera.
> 
> No creo que eso matara al futbol.



Estoy de acuerdo, pero habría que cambiar también lo de la línea de gol, siempre habría polémica, y también la habría con los balones que fueran por alto, lejos de la ayuda que da la línea en los balones rasantes como el de este gol japonés.

Si se establece que si hay más volumen de balón cruzando la línea, está fuera (o es gol) podría ser más fácil para todos.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Para apoyar a la Korea buena, su single histórico y mundial, o sea PSY in action:


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, pero habría que cambiar también lo de la línea de gol, siempre habría polémica, y también la habría con los balones que fueran por alto, lejos de la ayuda que da la línea en los balones rasantes como el de este gol japonés.
> 
> Si se establece que si hay más volumen de balón cruzando la línea, está fuera (o es gol) podría ser más fácil para todos.



Si el balón de ayer está a 50-100 cms del suelo, solo se podría saber si estaba dentro o fuera teniendo fé ciega en la Tech. 
Lo que diga aquello que vaya a misa. Como en tenis con el Ojo de Halcón.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Vaya patología arrastra Penaldo con esa obsesión por sumar estadísticas en partidos de trámite.
> 
> ¡QUIERO JUGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR !! Y Fernandito Santos agachando la cabeza.



no pueden ni tirar a puerta los compañeros, les echa la bronca porque él siempre está en mejor posición, luego intenta la jugada entrando al área, se la quitan y tenía a dos portugueses esperando el pase, muertos de risa, menudo payaso


----------



## Zarpa (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Para apoyar a la Korea buena, su single histórico y mundial, o sea PSY in action:





Pero si están eliminados, para haberse clasificado tenían que golear y que los otros empaten.


----------



## Visilleras (2 Dic 2022)

Me esta empezando a tocar las pelotas esta gente, y no estamos ni a lunes...






Aficionados Marroquiés la lían en Algeciras


Edito: si, el vídeo es realmente de Algeciras Y todavía no ha jugado España contra Marruecos... ojo. El martes puede suponer un antes y un después en España si la lían como parece que la van a liar.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (2 Dic 2022)

Martes, ni te cases ni te embarques.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Bueno, con la empollada que llevo de Mundial me voy a echar una quini de dos vulgares columnas, que ahora sé quien gana y pierde en octavos


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Martes, ni te cases ni te embarques.



Ni friegues ni te desbragues


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

El martes estrenaremos la camiseta de azul pepero


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, pero habría que cambiar también lo de la línea de gol, siempre habría polémica, y también la habría con los balones que fueran por alto, lejos de la ayuda que da la línea en los balones rasantes como el de este gol japonés.
> 
> Si se establece que si hay más volumen de balón cruzando la línea, está fuera (o es gol) podría ser más fácil para todos.



En el futbol americano si cualquier parte del balon cruza la perpendicular de la linea, es "gol".

Facil de entender, sencillo de aplicar y que en este aspecto reduce las polemicas al minimo, ademas de favorecer el espectaculo.


----------



## Granodepus (2 Dic 2022)

No es ni medio normal que metan dos veces seguido el anuncio del "a ti que te importa". Ojalá pudiese decir lo que pienso de esta gentuza sin miedo a que me encerraran.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

Hoy nos ha contado algo de su vida el hijo de amunike por twitch?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> No es ni medio normal que metan dos veces seguido el anuncio del "a ti que te importa". Ojalá pudiese decir lo que pienso de esta gentuza sin miedo a que me encerraran.



He creado hasta un hilo fruto del asco que me ha dado verlo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

Que vuelven los magallanes al campo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

Cómo es posible que haya menos niggas en los anuncios yankies que en los de España?


----------



## The Replicant (2 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> No es ni medio normal que metan dos veces seguido el anuncio del "a ti que te importa". Ojalá pudiese decir lo que pienso de esta gentuza sin miedo a que me encerraran.



es por si no te ha quedado claro en la primera


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

Los koreanos también presionando la salida del balón luso...la era Klopp


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

En el próximo mundial cuáles de estos jugadores volverán a ir convocados?

Pepe
CR7
Luis Suárez
Godin
Cavanni


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> En el próximo mundial cuáles de estos jugadores volverán a ir convocados?
> 
> Pepe
> CR7
> ...



Busquets juega fijo


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> En el próximo mundial cuáles de estos jugadores volverán a ir convocados?
> 
> Pepe
> CR7
> ...



Messi y Di María


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

A punto de tenerla el superhero coreano


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

*Ya se han filtrado*


----------



## Lake (2 Dic 2022)

El coreano de la máscara es Son , gran jugador del Totemham y que presuntamente era y es pretendido por el Madrid.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)

Portugal es un equipo con un montón de talento, si nos tocan en cuartos nos follan el culo pero bien.


----------



## Granodepus (2 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> He creado hasta un hilo fruto del asco que me ha dado verlo.



Te juro que me ha puesto de muy muy mala hostia


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

U R Gay le van robar con brasida el próximo partido, descarao


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)

Lo malo de Portugal es su entrenador, te hace esos cambios masivos que destrozan el equipo.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Hombre, que alegría, el árbitro usando bien el VAR.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Piscinazo Nuñitooooooooooooo que te hemos vistooooooooooo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Dic 2022)

Soy el único al que Darwin Nuñez le parece una soberana mierda de jugador?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

la han tenido los coreanos


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Si marca Ghana, sube el pan bastante.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Dic 2022)

Suárez hasta que no le echen no para.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si marca Ghana, sube el pan bastante.



Ghana pierde.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> En el próximo mundial cuáles de estos jugadores volverán a ir convocados?
> 
> Pepe
> CR7
> ...



Penalda, ofende la pregunta.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

El jefe dando órdenes sobre quien tiene que pasar a octavos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

Penalti


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Portugal es un equipo con un montón de talento, si nos tocan en cuartos nos follan el culo pero bien.



Les aburrimos a pasecitos y les ganamos por auténtico sopor, vulgar estrategia pero funciona.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

Robo a Corea


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Busquets juega fijo



El próximo mundial no estará LE,

con la hostia que se meterá en este mundial se largará,

España solo tiene un registro, Tiki Taka cansino,
sólo eso,

ni jugar a la contra, ni juego aéreo, ni juego directo,

al menos Lopetegui y Robert Moreno tenían más flexibilidad en el juego,

con que entre un entrenador "normal" volverá de nuevo la cordura a la selección,

es el último torneo de Busquets casi al 100%.

*Quién será el próximo seleccionador?*


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Portugal es un equipo con un montón de talento, si nos tocan en cuartos nos follan el culo pero bien.



Cuando fue la ultima vez que portugal nos gano? 2004?


----------



## Th89 (2 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Soy el único al que Darwin Nuñez le parece una soberana mierda de jugador?



Para nada, enésima timada del Benfica a los piratas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

CR7 en el banquillo?


----------



## Lake (2 Dic 2022)

La verdad que está siendo el partido Portugal-Corea bastante entretenido , ambos equipos al ataque sin complejos ni tácticas de pasecitos frustrantes . Me gusta más Corea que Japón , con más físico .


----------



## Zarpa (2 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El próximo mundial no estará LE,
> 
> con la hostia que se meterá en este mundial se largará,
> 
> ...



Suena Marcelino


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> *Quién será el próximo seleccionador?*



Anquelotti, le acaba de liberar el Ibiza.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Me gusta más Corea que Japón , con más físico .



Disiento, demasiado follaos parece que jueguen a otra cosa. Los japos con más skills e igual velocidad.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Soy el único al que Darwin Nuñez le parece una soberana mierda de jugador?



Es un jugador "mediocre" dentro de la élite,

un Iago Aspas o un Gerard Moreno cualquiera,
(incluso estos dos los veo superiores)

pero como es pancho tiene más prensa,

otro igual es Lautaro el de Argensimia.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Suena Marcelino



Pero el del gol a Rusia


----------



## Charlatan (2 Dic 2022)

el mundial de iñaki qilliams es para hacerse ver una y otra vez......pega como su hermano con españa......


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero el del gol a Rusia



Ustec no tiene memoria de pez, eing?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El próximo mundial no estará LE,
> 
> con la hostia que se meterá en este mundial se largará,
> 
> ...



Lo cierto es que ha ido de más a menos de forma lamentable. 
Al final ha hecho lo justo para pasar: ganar a Costa Rica de forma sobresaliente, empatar con Alemania (bien) y palmar con Japón (penoso).


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Dic 2022)

너희들은 모두 도리토스를 먹는 개새끼들이다.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Dic 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> el mundial de iñaki qilliams es para hacerse ver una y otra vez......pega como su hermano con españa......



Da igual, cobra varios kilos al año y folla tres veces por semana con una blanquita.


----------



## Charlatan (2 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Da igual, cobra varios kilos al año y folla tres veces por semana con una blanquita.



y cena pintxos........


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Dic 2022)

Ya entran los dos Huang,

Guan Luíh y Guan Ezúh


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Me pregunto si los tifosi con todas las warradas que ha hecho su selección en los mundiales han sido alguna vez tan críticos como nosotros ahora con la nuestra.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Lo cierto es que ha ido de más a menos de forma lamentable.
> Al final ha hecho lo justo para pasar: ganar a Costa Rica de forma sobresaliente, empatar con Alemania (bien) y palmar con Japón (penoso).



Todavía queda la hostia final,
si pasamos contra Marruecos (que no lo veo tan claro),
ya nos vacunará Francia o Inglaterra.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ya entran los dos Huang,
> 
> Guan Luíh y Guan Ezúh



Sin duda de Huang dah lusia, la región al Sur cercana a Jeju.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Cuanta nobleza en los toalleros que no se dejan perder como otras selecciones


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Me pregunto si los tifosi con todas las warradas que ha hecho su selección en los mundiales han sido alguna vez tan críticos como nosotros ahora con la nuestra.



Aqui gobierna Sanchez y alli Meloni. 

¿tu que crees?


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLL !!!


----------



## Lake (2 Dic 2022)

Gol de best Corea . Están clasificados.
Hace justicia , porque lo han buscado con pundonor .


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Dic 2022)

*GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLL*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

GOL DE COREA, ay los uruguashos se quieren morir


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

Gol de corea


----------



## Granodepus (2 Dic 2022)

brutal corea, mis dieces O_O


----------



## Quantrell (2 Dic 2022)

Amos amos amos...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Dic 2022)

urugushayy fuera

corea dentro

me alegro


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Dic 2022)

Jejeje los uruguashos a tomal pol culo


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Cuanta nobleza en los toalleros que no se dejan perder como otras selecciones



Borradlo, borradlo


----------



## Zarpa (2 Dic 2022)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

Corea se folla a Brasil





Y lo sabes


----------



## Quantrell (2 Dic 2022)

Hay que ver los chinacos la panzá llorar que se pegan cada vez que marcan un gol, que cosas.


----------



## NORDWAND (2 Dic 2022)

Vaya asistencia de Son


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Me paso al partido de Uruguash para ver los lloros, hay que ser malote.


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Dic 2022)

Mae mía qué feos son los coreanos dan penica.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)

El entrenador portugués es completamente inepto.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

El alma de ese equipo es el coreano del Tottenham


----------



## Octubrista (2 Dic 2022)

Al final, los equipos rácanos, la pagan, Uruguay está siendo el ejemplo, tenían que haber ido a por más goles.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Dic 2022)

Ha marcado Huang

Puto amo


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

Ahora pasa Worst Korea


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

Los uruguashos queman esta noche la embajada de Portugal


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> Mae mía qué feos son los coreanos dan penica.



Son dificiles de mirar si, por eso es el pais con mas operacione esteticas del mundo. Bueno, eso y estar 100% influenciados por los yankes.


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Dic 2022)

Los coreanos y japoneses seguro que se odian por guerras y tal


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2022)

Cómo está el final de Uruguay...


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Casi Cavani pero estaba en orsay.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Los uruguashos queman esta noche la embajada de Portugal



Te quereh matah boliviano


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Raul83 (2 Dic 2022)

Comentarista: "República de Corea". Qué asco y qué pesados. Se nota que son rojos. Lo de república sobra. Es Corea del Sur. ¿O acaso dice Reino de España?


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cómo está el final de Uruguay...



Habrá prórroga, el portero de los ghanaperdedores mareao.


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Dic 2022)

Pues me alegro por todos estos equipos pequeños que se lleven una alegría que siempre ganan los mismos y ya huele


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Dic 2022)

ME NUTRE


----------



## Raul83 (2 Dic 2022)

"Vota la marea roja. Vota la aficción de la reública" Esto no es casual. Es rojismo subliminal.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Al final, los equipos rácanos, la pagan, Uruguay está siendo el ejemplo, tenían que haber ido a por más goles.



Los que la pagan son los que hacen planes dependiendo de otros, como ayer Alemania y hoy Uruguay.

A llorar a la lloreria.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

Tenia mas pimienta el Uruguay - Brasil pero bueno.


----------



## Raul83 (2 Dic 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> Pues me alegro por todos estos equipos pequeños que se lleven una alegría que siempre ganan los mismos y ya huele



Con Quatar no decís lo mismo.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Los abuelos con la lengua fuera contra esos niggas mañacos, lo van a tener duro.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (2 Dic 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> 너희들은 모두 도리토스를 먹는 개새끼들이다.



Los tuyos...


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

Bveno pves Portvgal se ha dejado ganar


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

Ojo que uruguay tiene 7 minutos y le basta un gol


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Claro piscinazo de Cavani, hran hran árbitro.


----------



## qbit (2 Dic 2022)

Los contraataques que mete Japón o Corea del Sur hace unos minutos (2-1) no los hace España ni de coña.


----------



## Hamtel (2 Dic 2022)

Corea, Japón y Australia. 3 de la confederación asiática clasificadas
Argentina y Brasil de la CONMEBOL clasificadas


----------



## qbit (2 Dic 2022)

Qué pena que no se haya clasificado Uruguay.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

Buuuuuuuuuuuffffffffffffffffffffff

Penalti que se ha comido el árbitro


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1279553



Sacate los playmobil


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

CASIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII VALVERDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Qué pena que no se haya clasificado Uruguay.



Han hecho un mundial de mierda, solo han corrido este partido.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Dic 2022)

Aún se puede clasificar Uruguay


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> CASIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII VALVERDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!



Relájate que ya están eliminados da igual como si la mete de tijereta.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Corea, Japón y Australia. 3 de la confederación asiática clasificadas
> Argentina y Brasil de la CONMEBOL clasificadas



Australia pertenece a la confederacion asiatica?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Aún se puede clasificar Uruguay



Si marca un gol se pone +1 y Corea tiene 0.

O me equivoco?


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

Maxi Gomez el chvpón


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Dic 2022)

Mataos que han pasado: 

Marruecos, Senegal, USA, Polonia, Australia, España, Japón, Corea y Suiza o Servia.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

Un gol clasifica a Urugay


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII URUGUASHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!


----------



## qbit (2 Dic 2022)

Los uruguayos son especialistas en lanzar misiles, y Gana en perder, a pesar de su nombre.


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Dic 2022)

En estos partidos se deben mover llamadas y pujas como en una subasta.


----------



## zapatitos (2 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Comentarista: "República de Corea". Qué asco y qué pesados. Se nota que son rojos. Lo de república sobra. Es Corea del Sur. ¿O acaso dice Reino de España?




Es que el nombre oficial de los chinorris esos es República de Corea ya que no reconocen a la República Popular de Corea y estos a su vez tampoco a los otros chinorris. Lo de llamarlos Corea del Norte y Corea del Sur es cosa de la LOGSE esa y de los hinjenieros huniversitarios que se les hace muy complicado lo de decir República de Corea y República Popular de Corea.

Para un comentarista perrolisto que llama a las cosas por su nombre encima le criticais, ai que ver y como sois.

Saludos.


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Dic 2022)

Jojojo Ghana perdiendo el tiempo jajaja maletín de Samsung


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

Tanto decir que es la era mutombo y el único africano que ha pasado es moroland


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

Ghana eliminada perdiendo tiempo    sobornos con movil Samsung Galaxi mini para cada negro.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> Jojojo Ghana perdiendo el tiempo jajaja maletín de Samsung



Joder forero, que estoy pensando ahora?


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Dic 2022)

Así Valverde descansa más tiempo


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Dic 2022)

Pero Modric va a volver reventado


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Australia pertenece a la confederacion asiatica?



Tembien está Palestina 

Israel es UEFA...


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

No le reservaban en el descanso los ché al Cavani? Pues aquí corre que se las pela !!


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Es que el nombre oficial de los chinorris esos es República de Corea ya que no reconocen a la República Popular de Corea y estos a su vez tampoco a los otros chinorris. Lo de llamarlos Corea del Norte y Corea del Sur es cosa de la LOGSE esa y de los hinjenieros huniversitarios que se les hace muy complicado lo de decir República de Corea y República Popular de Corea.
> 
> Para un comentarista perrolisto que llama a las cosas por su nombre encima le criticais, ai que ver y como sois.
> 
> Saludos.



Sacto.

Ellos no se reconocen como Corea _del Sur_.


----------



## Hamtel (2 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Australia pertenece a la confederacion asiatica?



Sí. Se pasaron a ella porque era más fácil clasificarse


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

República Popular de Corea
República Democrática Alemana

Estos comunistas son la leche con los nombrecitos


----------



## Elmachacante (2 Dic 2022)

Pues después de ver las fases de grupos veo más probable que se clasifique marruecos a que lo haga españa


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

Que felicidad ver al cerdo de Luis Suarez llorar


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

se acabó, uruguay eliminada


----------



## fred (2 Dic 2022)

Esto es peor que lo de Alemania.


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Dic 2022)

Las ratas panchas comiendose al referí por un penal jajaja qué se jodan


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

Luisito


----------



## The Replicant (2 Dic 2022)

la verdad es que Uruguay no ha jugado una mierda, no se merecian pasar


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Dic 2022)

El de GolMundial diciendo que los coreanos tienen las noticias con *delay*.

Hijo de puta. Retraso el tuyo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (2 Dic 2022)

Un gol le faltaba a Uruguay para pasar a octavos. Es de locos. 

Portugal y Corea a octavos. 
Uruguay y Ghana eliminadas.


----------



## filets (2 Dic 2022)

anoche japonesitas
hoy coreanitas

me pongo malo


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Dic 2022)

Luis Suárez llorando de mentira para que vean los sudacas lo mucho que le duele y que no les insulten a las familias


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Pues Uruguay es prácticamente la única eliminación que considero injusta de facto. Han jugado bien los 3 partidos (Con bastantes balones al palo), y los árbitros les han tangado cosas.

El 2-0 del otro día de Portugal es el que les manda fuera, y es mucho menos penalty que el que no les han pitado hoy en el descuento.

Corea del Sur me parece que es con diferencia la que menos ha hecho de las 4, y se ha colado teniendo la ventaja de que hoy Portugal ha pasado de jugar. Pero bueno, serán violados por Brasil el lunes, y ya está.


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

Hay que aumentar las plazas de la conmebol, si.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> anoche japonesitas
> hoy coreanitas
> 
> me pongo malo


----------



## feministaliberal (2 Dic 2022)

Decidme bares en ceuta para el ver el lunes el partido


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> Las ratas panchas comiendose al referí por un penal jajaja qué se jodan



No me seas pancho, se dice arbitro


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Decidme bares en ceuta para el ver el lunes el partido



100 montaditos


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Decidme bares en ceuta para el ver el lunes el partido



El martes.


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Dic 2022)

Los de Ghana también con cara de consternados hechos polvo pero de qué van éstos gilipollas qué esperaban?

Todo mentira y postureo para que los vean rotos en su país y no los maten que la gente está loquísima


----------



## fred (2 Dic 2022)

Eliminacion dedicada al uruguayo que entró en silla de ruedas para pillar entrada de minusvalido y con todos sus amigos descojonandose.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

__





Cargando…






video01.alibaba.com


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

Portugal ha hecho lo mismo que España ayer, en realidad Corea y Japón juegan a lo mismo, correr sin descanso todo el partido, la mayor parte del tiempo como pollos sin cabeza, estilo estajanovista oriental


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues Uruguay es prácticamente la única eliminación que considero injusta de facto. Han jugado bien los 3 partidos (Con bastantes balones al palo), y los árbitros les han tangado cosas.
> 
> El 2-0 del otro día de Portugal es el que les manda fuera, y es mucho menos penalty que el que no les han pitado hoy en el descuento.
> 
> Corea del Sur me parece que es con diferencia la que menos ha hecho de las 4, y se ha colado teniendo la ventaja de que hoy Portugal ha pasado de jugar. Pero bueno, serán violados por Brasil el lunes, y ya está.




portugal no ha pasado de jugar : ha jugado

corea del sur le ha puesto todo el empeño posible hasta que han ganado

uruguay con el 2-0 se veian clasificados y han jugado a controlar el partido , solo al final cuando se vieron eliminados volvieron a apretar

si el penalti que dices es el de cavani en el descuento , eso no es penalti jamas de los jamases : mas bien un buen piscinazo

corea del sur lo merece , como lo mereció ayer japon


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues Uruguay es prácticamente la única eliminación que considero injusta de facto. Han jugado bien los 3 partidos (Con bastantes balones al palo), y los árbitros les han tangado cosas.
> 
> El 2-0 del otro día de Portugal es el que les manda fuera, y es mucho menos penalty que el que no les han pitado hoy en el descuento.
> 
> Corea del Sur me parece que es con diferencia la que menos ha hecho de las 4, y se ha colado teniendo la ventaja de que hoy Portugal ha pasado de jugar. Pero bueno, serán violados por Brasil el lunes, y ya está.



Si uruguay le hubiera metido la intensidad de los koreanos el otro dia en su derrota contra ghana, injusta totalmente, estaria en octavos. 

Uruguay salio contra portugal a no perder. Y contra korea cerraditos a ver si en una contra pillaban premio.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Corea del Sur me parece que es con diferencia la que menos ha hecho de las 4, y se ha colado teniendo la ventaja de que hoy Portugal ha pasado de jugar. Pero bueno, *serán violados por Brasil el lunes*, y ya está.



Ya veremos, que este Mundial esta tó loco y no veo a Brasil muy sueltos contra cerrojazos asiaticos.


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Dic 2022)

Ostia el goleador de Uruguay se llama Arrascaeta, eso tuvo que ser un mote que le pusieron a su antepasado conquistador valenciano porque se pegaba arrascaetas


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

Sólo les ha faltado convocar a Forlán, mejor Worst Korea que no van a arrvgar el morro antre brasida


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No me seas pancho, se dice arbitro



Perdone, se dice trencilla.


----------



## Raul83 (2 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Es que el nombre oficial de los chinorris esos es República de Corea ya que no reconocen a la República Popular de Corea y estos a su vez tampoco a los otros chinorris. Lo de llamarlos Corea del Norte y Corea del Sur es cosa de la LOGSE esa y de los hinjenieros huniversitarios que se les hace muy complicado lo de decir República de Corea y República Popular de Corea.
> 
> Para un comentarista perrolisto que llama a las cosas por su nombre encima le criticais, ai que ver y como sois.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues que digan Reino de España. Pero vamos, economía de palabras. Para qué decir R. Corea pudiendo decir Corea del Sur, que es más corto.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Bueno veamos. Dando por hecho que hoy no hay carambola en el grupo G.

Asia: 3 de 6 (50%). Han sorprendido. Incluso 2 de las que no han pasado (Arabia Saudi e Irán) han dado guerra. Las 3 que han pasado se han cargado a Alemania, a Uruguay y a Dinamarca. No es moco de pavo.
Norteamérica: 1 de 4 (25%). Pues al final ha sido la confederación más floja de todas. Solo EEUU les salva la cara.
Sudamérica: 2 de 4 (50%). Brasil y Argentina. Fin de la cita
África: 2 de 5 (40%). Quizás solo Camerún ha flojeado, pero números correctos. Veremos si Senegal o Marruecos pueden incluso avanzar otra ronda.
Europa: 8 de 13 (62%). Ha habido petardazos gordos (Alemania, Bélgica e incluso Dinamarca), pero son buenos números, más o menos en la linea de Europa.

Con estos números, sacad vuestras conclusiones. Pero da la sensación de que la distribución de cupos es bastante correcta. En 2026 van a hinchar a Asia y a África, veremos si los porcentajes se mantienen.


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Dic 2022)

Ni caso al Edu R. maricón que Uruguay no ha hecho puto nada en los tres partidos. Corea al menos ha luchado a muerte como Japón. Los panchos han ido de listos superiores y lo han pagado.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Dic 2022)

Francia, España y Portugal cayendo en el último partido.

Al final esto medio "salva" el lamentable partido de España.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> Ni caso al Edu R. maricón



Cómeme el tiburón.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Dic 2022)

Cavani se tira descaradamente 

Los comentaristas panchos diciendo que es penal claro 

"Penalazo", que hijosdeputa jajaja


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno veamos. Dando por hecho que hoy no hay carambola en el grupo G.
> 
> Asia: 3 de 6 (50%). Han sorprendido. Incluso 2 de las que no han pasado (Arabia Saudi e Irán) han dado guerra. Las 3 que han pasado se han cargado a Alemania, a Uruguay y a Dinamarca. No es moco de pavo.
> Norteamérica: 1 de 4 (25%). Pues al final ha sido la confederación más floja de todas. Solo EEUU les salva la cara.
> ...



Los mas beneficiados brasil y argentina que evitan a las europeas y pueden avanzar mucho. 

Bueno, tampoco descartemos que Van gaal se folle a argentina en cuartos y a brasil en semis.


----------



## Snowball (2 Dic 2022)

Vaya dos últimas jornadas "raras" no?


----------



## The Replicant (2 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> anoche japonesitas
> hoy coreanitas
> 
> me pongo malo






taluecs


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

España tambien se evita jvgar contra Worst Korea en las eliminatorias, veis nenes como ayer perdimos aposta


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Relájate que ya están eliminados da igual como si la mete de tijereta.



Necesitaban un gol más únicamente


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Comentarista: "República de Corea". Qué asco y qué pesados. Se nota que son rojos. Lo de república sobra. Es Corea del Sur. ¿O acaso dice Reino de España?



hombre la otra korea es una monarquía de izquierdas  hay que clarar


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Australia pertenece a la confederacion asiatica?



Sí, lo pidieron cuando no había fijo para Oceanía.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Dic 2022)

Paharito is down. A joderse panchi.
El mejor centrocsmpista de Europa Lama & Lamers dixit.


----------



## Snowball (2 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Portugal ha hecho lo mismo que España ayer, en realidad Corea y Japón juegan a lo mismo, correr sin descanso todo el partido, la mayor parte del tiempo como pollos sin cabeza, estilo estajanovista oriental



Con la tontería Japón El único equipo que ha batido a 2 campeones del mundo


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> Luis Suárez llorando de mentira para que vean los sudacas lo mucho que le duele y que no les insulten a las familias



La verdad que un rato notas sí que parece, una manera de ganarse adeptos un tanto ridícula, claro que allí debe encajar ese teatro.


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Con la tontería Japón El único equipo que ha batido a 2 campeones del mundo



croacia y brasil tiene en el horizonte

_Los mundiales de Otoño _


----------



## filets (2 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1279572
> 
> 
> taluecs



Estan los OTAKUS HIKIKOMORIS on fire
INAZUMA ELEVEN


----------



## Snowball (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno veamos. Dando por hecho que hoy no hay carambola en el grupo G.
> 
> Asia: 3 de 6 (50%). Han sorprendido. Incluso 2 de las que no han pasado (Arabia Saudi e Irán) han dado guerra. Las 3 que han pasado se han cargado a Alemania, a Uruguay y a Dinamarca. No es moco de pavo.
> Norteamérica: 1 de 4 (25%). Pues al final ha sido la confederación más floja de todas. Solo EEUU les salva la cara.
> ...



Que van a hacer para el próximo mundial?

8 grupos de 6?


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Norteamérica: 1 de 4 (25%). Pues al final ha sido la confederación más floja de todas. Solo EEUU les salva la cara.



Y en el próximo Mundial tres plazas más para mayor bodorrio.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Dic 2022)

Los uruguashos llorando mucho  

ME NUTRE


----------



## Zarpa (2 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Que van a hacer para el próximo mundial?
> 
> 8 grupos de 6?



Si quieren mantener la duración tendrán que hacer grupos de 3 gue solo pase uno.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Sí, lo pidieron cuando no había fijo para Oceanía.



El problema que tenían, es que no había rival en Oceanía. Y por muy bien que lo hicieran, como mucho aspiraban a una plaza de repesca. Entonces era jugar 2 partidos cada 4 años, y tampoco era fácil para ellos jugar contra equipos de más nivel.

Desde que les cambiaron de confederación, se han clasificado siempre. En 2006 eran Oceanía incluso, y pasaron a Octavos, que es lo máximo que han conseguido.

Es un pais que en deportes de pelota tiene buen nivel siempre. De hecho la FIFA podría intentar hacer allí un Mundial, tanto que les gusta "promover" el fútbol, pues es un país donde le puedes dar un buen empujón.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Me pregunto porque siguen permitiendo a Ronaldo tirar las faltas, sera una cuestion de patrocinadores?



Recuerdo la entrevista aquella con Pedrerol, en que este le hacia la pelota y le reia la gracia mientras Cristiano contaba como Benitez le habia tratado de enseñar a tirar las faltas.

Y el caso es que probablemente cuando se retire aun seguira pensando que sabe tirarlas.


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> La verdad que un rato notas sí que parece, una manera de ganarse adeptos un tanto ridícula, claro que allí debe encajar ese teatro.



Pero si esta gente está deseando que los eliminen y tener vacaciones. Saben que no van a ganar y detestan estar ahí. Solo intentan evitar la humillación por miedo a las represalias en su país que hay millones de locos e hijos de puta tarados y si consideran que han fracasado y les han humillado los torturan a ellos y sus familias. O los matan como al colombiano aquel que se metió un gol en propia meta y lo mataron. Así que siempre hacen el paripé de llorar y estar muy afectados.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2022)

Análisis @Obiwanchernobil 

Ghana:
Ghana no gana, entre otras cosas porque tiene un portero subnormal que cuando necesitan marcar dos goles se pone a retener el balón o fingir lesiones, vamos que los mamadous tenían cheque.

Uruguay:

Los belgas sudamericanos, nunca ganan nada (excepto cuando los mundiales se jugaban descalzos que tenían ventaja), unos pesados de cojones, llevan 15 años ganado el mundial, como los belgas.


Portugal:

Incomprensibles, más perdedores incluso que los españoles, llevan históricamente fabricando jugadores de talento mundial 60 años, muy superiores individualmente a España por poner un ejemplo, sin embargo lo raro es que se hayan clasificado.

Korea:

Siempre inferiores a Japón, pero da la casualidad que tienen un jugador (Son) que es más técnico que todo el equipo de España, lo demás es lo de siempre, corren mucho y tienen grupos de pop denigrantes. 


Las mismas posibilidades de salir campeón alguno de estos cuatro que Camerún de ganar el mundial.Perdedores natos los 4.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Si quieren mantener la duración tendrán que hacer grupos de 3 gue solo pase uno.



Pueden hacer 12 grupos de 4, que solo pasen los primeros y los 4 mejores segundos... y ya verás tu como todo el mundo sale a atacar. Te obligas a ganar 2 partidos si o si, intentando marcar muchos goles para pasar a Octavos, y lo de salir el primer día "a ver que pasa" se termina. 

Además asi todo el mundo juega 3 partidos, y no solo 2. Pero no tendrán huevos de ponerlo.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Que van a hacer para el próximo mundial?
> 
> 8 grupos de 6?



Están mirando todavía si hacer grupos de 3 o de 4, hay críticas que sean de 3 de las federaciones fuertes.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Todavía decidiendo como hacer los grupos en el Mundial 2026:









World Cup 2026: FIFA in talks about abandoning three-team group format for North American tournament


FIFA are in talks of ditching the three-team group format that was set to be introduced at the 2026 World Cup in North America.




www.eurosport.com


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



Dice el comentarista de Uruguay que plantel hay, pero la pregunta seria para que.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



"Plantel hay" dice  

Con Cavani, Luis Suárez, Cáceres y Godin...

Casi que llevan a Darío Silva.
(Ah, no, que está patapalo).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



Los uruguayos que hablan dicen que tiene una selección de gran talento


----------



## Raul83 (2 Dic 2022)

El Mundial 2026 serán 16 grupos de 3 equipos y luego diecisavos. Para cada selección son los mismos partidos. 
Sólo 16 europeas. Hasta 48 selecciones.
11 estadios en EEUU, 2 en Canadá y 3 en Méjico.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El problema que tenían, es que no había rival en Oceanía. Y por muy bien que lo hicieran, como mucho aspiraban a una plaza de repesca. Entonces era jugar 2 partidos cada 4 años, y tampoco era fácil para ellos jugar contra equipos de más nivel.
> 
> Desde que les cambiaron de confederación, se han clasificado siempre. En 2006 eran Oceanía incluso, y pasaron a Octavos, que es lo máximo que han conseguido.
> 
> Es un pais que en deportes de pelota tiene buen nivel siempre. De hecho la FIFA podría intentar hacer allí un Mundial, tanto que les gusta "promover" el fútbol, pues es un país donde le puedes dar un buen empujón.



Ya, pero Australia es un pais donde practicamente no existe la corrupcion en instituciones y clase politica.

Asi que a la FIFA le interesa entre poco y nada.


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

*Uruguay muere en la orilla*

Victoria con sabor agridulce para Uruguay. La Celeste se queda fuera de los octavos de final en un final caótico con dos goles de De Arrascaeta.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Paises Bajos - EEUU
Argentina - Australia

Japón - Croacia
Brasil - Corea del Sur
------------
Inglaterra - Senegal
Francia - Polonia

Marruecos - España
Portugal - Suiza/Serbia

No hay ningún partidazo, los más igualados creo que son el de Japón y el de Portugal... eso si, en Cuartos probablemente van a quedar 4 partidos EXTREMOS. Si alguna da la sorpresa, pues eso que se lleva.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Ya, pero Australia es un pais donde practicamente no existe la corrupcion en instituciones y clase politica.
> 
> Asi que a la FIFA le interesa entre poco y nada.



Jeje..pocos escándalos gasisticos y carboníferos has leído en Australia eh?..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los uruguayos que hablan dicen que tiene una selección de gran talento



Si todo defensa y ataque pero no mediocampo


----------



## feministaliberal (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> El martes.



Jajajajajajajajajajaj encima el día de la constitución


----------



## Visilleras (2 Dic 2022)

Uruguay se queda fuera de octavos, ¿no?


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es un pais que en deportes de pelota tiene buen nivel siempre. De hecho la FIFA podría intentar hacer allí un Mundial, tanto que les gusta "promover" el fútbol, pues es un país donde le puedes dar un buen empujón.



Disiento. En rugby llevan años malos, no conocen el balonmano, en baloncesto bien con muchos NBA, y fútbol puessssssssssssssssss, eso sí les gusta el netball y no nombro el tenis donde carecen de figuras menos algún loqueras conocido. Y si me hablas de fútbol australiano, ahí no tengo nada que refutar.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> El Mundial 2026 serán 16 grupos de 3 equipos y luego diecisavos. Para cada selección son los mismos partidos.
> Sólo 16 europeas. Hasta 48 selecciones.
> 11 estadios en EEUU, 2 en Canadá y 3 en Méjico.



Y para el 2030 seran 64 selecciones divididas en 32 grupos de dos.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajaj encima el día de la constitución



Claro, siendo fiesta tiempo para jostias seguras ganemos o perdamos, moros revolution. Les volveremos a robar y será peor


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El problema que tenían, es que no había rival en Oceanía. Y por muy bien que lo hicieran, como mucho aspiraban a una plaza de repesca. Entonces era jugar 2 partidos cada 4 años, y tampoco era fácil para ellos jugar contra equipos de más nivel.
> 
> Desde que les cambiaron de confederación, se han clasificado siempre. En 2006 eran Oceanía incluso, y pasaron a Octavos, que es lo máximo que han conseguido.
> 
> Es un pais que en deportes de pelota tiene buen nivel siempre. De hecho la FIFA podría intentar hacer allí un Mundial, tanto que les gusta "promover" el fútbol, pues es un país donde le puedes dar un buen empujón.



Portvgal es la quinta mejor liga del mvndo y siempre están ahí, ya va siendo hora de que les caiga la organización, el narco-estado de Mexico va a hacer el terecer mondial


----------



## filets (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Paises Bajos - EEUU
> Argentina - Australia
> 
> Japón - Croacia
> ...



Japon - Corea en cuartos


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y para el 2030 seran 64 selecciones divididas en 32 grupos de dos.



Agenda 2030, no tendrás grvpo y serás feliz


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Dic 2022)

Para el 2034 se baraja la posibilidad de un mundial masculino y femenino junto, con selecciones mixtas y maquinas de condones en los vestuarios.


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

*La pelota de Japón vs. España*


----------



## JAGGER (2 Dic 2022)

Qué lástima Uruguay, una selección a la que siempre le sobró eso que le falta a España  (es coña)

En fin, un pedazo de historia queda fuera.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Jeje..pocos escándalos gasisticos y carboníferos has leído en Australia eh?..



Menos que en Qatar o en España, seguro.

En cualquier caso, no veo a la ciudadania australiana aplaudiendo que su gobierno se gaste tropecientos millones en estadios nuevos para un Mundial.


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Análisis @Obiwanchernobil
> 
> Ghana:
> Ghana no gana, entre otras cosas porque tiene un portero subnormal que cuando necesitan marcar dos goles se pone a retener el balón o fingir lesiones, vamos que los mamadous tenían cheque.
> ...



como para no tener mejores talentos los portugueses si hacen lo mismo que los franceses desde hace decadas, sacar angoleños o brasileños con nacionalidad portuguesa y porque cabo verde no tiene mucha influencia si no de esa colonia tambien traian

si nos dedicaramos a traer hispanoamericanos o de guinea morenos, pues igual tambien teniamos mas talento, a base de numero de habitantes por cojones


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> El Mundial 2026 serán 16 grupos de 3 equipos y luego diecisavos. Para cada selección son los mismos partidos.
> Sólo 16 europeas. Hasta 48 selecciones.
> 11 estadios en EEUU, 2 en Canadá y 3 en Méjico.



El problema que tienen los grupos de 3 es lo que pudiste ver en el Mundial de 1982. Equipos jugando con motivaciones diferentes, posibilidad de pacto evidente el último día, descansos muy diferentes...

El "problema" que tiene la FIFA es que convencer para introducir un octavo partido le va a costar mucho, entonces el sistema 16x3 le permitía ampliar equipos sin tocar los 7 partidos, basándose en que muchas veces el 3º partido de la fase de grupos son unos 1/16 encubiertos.

Es mucho mejor 12 grupos de 4 equipos. Y si se atreven a poner que solo pasen los primeros y los 4 mejores segundos, entonces les aplaudo. Para mi son todo ventajas, favoreces MUCHO el fútbol de ataque y penalizas a los equipos especuladores. La única desventaja que le vería es que puede pasar que haya 2 equipos con 6 puntos y "pacten" el empate el último día, sobretodo si son de los últimos grupos, sabiendo que con 7 pts pasan los dos.

Y luego las fechas: Si haces 12 grupos de 4, eso son 72 partidos en la primera fase. Aun jugando 4 cada día (Y probablemente tendrías que jugar 6 al día en la 3º jornada), el Mundial se te alarga mucho, y si encima en los cruces toca 1ºA - 2º K, la diferencia de días puede ser... llamativa.


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

*“Este tío sigue fastidiado”: la reacción de Robert Moreno a la debacle de la Selección*

El exseleccionador analizó la derrota de España en Gol Mundial y su reacción inmediata a la pregunta de José Sanchis dio para viralizarse en Twitter.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Disiento. En rugby llevan años malos, no conocen el balonmano, en baloncesto bien con muchos NBA, y fútbol puessssssssssssssssss, eso sí les gusta el netball y no nombro el tenis donde carecen de figuras menos algún loqueras conocido. Y si me hablas de fútbol australiano, ahí no tengo nada que refutar.



Vale, en balonmano son un desastre. Pero vamos, rugby, fútbol, baloncesto... equipos buenos (En Rugby ahora han bajado un poco, pero obviamente siguen siendo Tier 1). Desde luego mucho más que CATAR u otros paises donde "intentan promocionar el deporte".


----------



## cebollo (2 Dic 2022)

La selección de Luís Suárez eliminada por tarjetas. Esto da para una tesis sobre poesía, destino y justicia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2022)

@xilebo he conseguido información de unas fuentes rebeldes a @Pajarotto , parece ser que el profesor Nike habría sido retenido por un grupo de magrebíes en catar.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> La selección de Luís Suárez eliminada por tarjetas. Esto da para una tesis sobre poesía, destino y justicia.



No, les han eliminado porque Corea del Sur tenía 4-4 y Uruguay 2-2 en goles. En caso de empate a diferencia de goles, queda delante el que ha marcado más.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Con Cavani, Luis Suárez, Cáceres y Godin...
> 
> Casi que llevan a Darío Silva.
> (Ah, no, que está patapalo).



Pues no tienen mala herencia, que si Giménez, Araújo, Olivera, de Arrascaeta, Valverde. Pero entre que les falta punch arriba y el respeto a la jerarquía de las vacas sagradas se puede decir que entran en transición ahora.


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @xilebo he conseguido información de unas fuentes recuerdes a @Pajarotto , parece ser que el profesor Nike habría sido retenido por un grupo de magrebíes en catar.



Madre mia, siii es que juntarse con magrebies no iba a traerle nada bueno, por lo menos ve el mundial en casa


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Menos que en Qatar o en España, seguro.
> 
> En cualquier caso, no veo a la ciudadania australiana aplaudiendo que su gobierno se gaste tropecientos millones en estadios nuevos para un Mundial.



Avstralia es un desierto que daría para 5 sedes y Perth bastante a tomar por el ojt y habría que dar un día más de descanso


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

*Pesimismo con Neymar*

El jugador del PSG avanza en su recuperación y para ello está usando tecnología de la NASA. Se trata de una bota especial que sirve para que el tratamiento se acelere. Sin embargo, según publicó TNT Brasil, los plazos para que pueda llegar al partido de octavos, el gran objetivo del crack brasileño, son muy apurados.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué lástima Uruguay, una selección a la que siempre le sobró eso que le falta a España  (es coña)
> 
> En fin, un pedazo de historia queda fuera.



Os tienen más manía que vosotros a ellos. Les veis chiquitos y poca cosa como rivales, mucho que ver también los clubes, menos Peñarol no se ve demasiado charrúa, ni siquiera Nacional. Sin embargo la Argentina bastante poderío de clubes.


----------



## Can Cervecero (2 Dic 2022)

4-1


----------



## JUANCHI (2 Dic 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> Cuñao retrasao a babor. Todos estos retrasados votan.



a ver que estamos en un foro de frikis

yo mañana me voy de aquí y aquí te quedas ti


cebollo dijo:


> La selección de Luís Suárez eliminada por tarjetas. Esto da para una tesis sobre poesía, destino y justicia.



Es el jugador más guarro del mundial


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

Me he quedado sobado. Ya veo que Uruguay a la puta calle y que solo se van a meter Argensimia y Brasil de Sudamérica. Y USA de la CONCACAF.


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

Esta quedando un buen cuadro


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *“Este tío sigue fastidiado”: la reacción de Robert Moreno a la debacle de la Selección*
> 
> El exseleccionador analizó la derrota de España en Gol Mundial y su reacción inmediata a la pregunta de José Sanchis dio para viralizarse en Twitter.



De no haber sido por el, Luis Enrique probablemente ahora mismo no estaria de seleccionador.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Avstralia es un desierto que daría para 5 sedes y Perth bastante a tomar por el ojt y habría que dar un día más de descanso



Para el Mundial de Rugby de 2027 tienen 11 sedes en 9 ciudades. Perth si que está alejada, el resto están todas en la costa Este.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vale, en balonmano son un desastre. Pero vamos, rugby, fútbol, baloncesto... equipos buenos (En Rugby ahora han bajado un poco, pero obviamente siguen siendo Tier 1). Desde luego mucho más que CATAR u otros paises donde "intentan promocionar el deporte".



El físico notable, la buena alimentación por ser potencia y aunque parezca tontería el mejor tiempo, cosa que no pasa en Canadá, también influyen. Lo del físico hallucinado me quedé cuando vi a un jugador de fútbol australiano en persona, jostia qué tios, altísimos y cuadrados, impresionan. También recuerdo hace años cuando volé en Qantas, ah coño cuanto espacio, cuanta amplitud, joder son enormes esa jente.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Dic 2022)

Llevan una hora llorando por el arbitraje,

los panchos son super dramáticos,
están erre que erre con ello.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No, les han eliminado porque Corea del Sur tenía 4-4 y Uruguay 2-2 en goles. En caso de empate a diferencia de goles, queda delante el que ha marcado más.



Es lo que tiene haber hecho una mierda de partidos y tener dos delanteros que ya no marcan.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

Es posible un biscotto de Brasil?

Brasil está clasificada pase lo que pase

Se deja ganar por 3 goles y a esperar una victoria de Suiza y así se libra de los amarillos locos en octavos y cuartos

Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Llevan una hora llorando por el arbitraje,
> 
> los panchos son super dramáticos,
> están erre que erre con ello.



Hombre, con los penalties... el que les pitaron contra Portugal telita, y hoy todas las jugadas "grises" se las han pitado en contra.

Pueden quejarse. No es que tengan razón, pero no es un lloro infundado.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Dic 2022)

Con respecto a lo de ayer, daba casi pena ver a Unai Simon teniendo que sacar el balon al pie cuando se le notaba en todo momento la incomodidad y que seguramente lo que le hubiese pedido el cuerpo, seria hacer un saque de puerta como dios manda. Pero claro, cuando resulta que la seleccion española no sabe jugar de otra forma, porque a Luis Enrique simplemente no le da la gana de bajarse de la burra, pues los japoneses lo tenian clarinete, presionar arriba para remontar el partido, y luego poner el autobus ante una seleccion que tampoco sabia atacar buscando el juego aereo.


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Es posible un biscotto de Brasil?
> 
> Brasil está clasificada pase lo que pase
> 
> ...



Brasil no se va a un cuadro con las europeas top ni de coña.


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil llega el partidazo de la jornada!!!!!!!!!!! los leones indomables contra la pentacampeona del mundo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sambaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tiki takaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!! sambaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!! jogo bonitoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!! sambaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazil!!!!!!!!!!!!


¡Alineación confirmada por Brasil!

Tite dará descanso a sus titulares en este tercer partido de la fase de grupos. Grandes sorpresas en el XI, con Dani Alves como capitán y Bremer haciendo de acompañante a Eder Militao.

*XI*: Ederson; Dani Alves, Militao, Bremer, Alex Telles; Fabinho, Fred; Rodrygo, Gabriel Martinelli, Antony y Gabriel Jesús.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Es posible un biscotto de Brasil?
> 
> Brasil está clasificada pase lo que pase
> 
> ...



Imposible, la torcida exige ganar siempre.


----------



## pandiella (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *“Este tío sigue fastidiado”: la reacción de Robert Moreno a la debacle de la Selección*
> 
> El exseleccionador analizó la derrota de España en Gol Mundial y su reacción inmediata a la pregunta de José Sanchis dio para viralizarse en Twitter.



joder, lamentable click bait la noticia, y tu les sigues el juego


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Llevan una hora llorando por el arbitraje,
> 
> los panchos son super dramáticos,
> están erre que erre con ello.



Mejor no sacar el tema, que ya hemos visto en los medio mesetarios cómo ayer resurgió en cerocoma el tema del gol anulado en Corea


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Es posible un biscotto de Brasil?
> 
> Brasil está clasificada pase lo que pase
> 
> ...



Brasil-Portvgal

Ni de coña


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Pues no tienen mala herencia, que si Giménez, Araújo, Olivera, de Arrascaeta, Valverde. Pero entre que les falta punch arriba y el respeto a la jerarquía de las vacas sagradas se puede decir que entran en transición ahora.



Giménez no lo veo tan top,
hasta un Mario Hermoso cualquiera le ha llegado a quitar la titularidad muchas veces,

Araujo a ver cómo evoluciona, tiene buena pinta pero lo están inflando mucho (soy culé),

Valverde tiene pinta de crack, pero también se está exagerando por media temporada buena.

Buena selección sin más, suficiente para dar pelea.

Francia e Inglaterra son los que están sacando promesas como churros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Es posible un biscotto de Brasil?
> 
> Brasil está clasificada pase lo que pase
> 
> ...



Brasil va a salir con todo suplentes. Yo creo que a ellos les da igual ser primeros que segundos. Igual hasta quieren evitar a Argensimia en semis


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Dic 2022)

Iñaki Williams 0 goles


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Todavía decidiendo como hacer los grupos en el Mundial 2026:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchísimo mejor grupos de 4 que de 3. Lo segundo es una basura (el que juega el primer partido y el tercero llega con 4-5 días más de descanso que su rival, además del absurdo de ir al mundial para jugar sólo dos partidos si caes en la fase de grupos). Pero lo de 12×4 pasando los 2 primeros más los 8 mejores terceros es jugar 94 partidos (!!!), 30 más que ahora. Si suprimen los dieciseisavos ya queda un número de partidos más razonable, pero eso significa que sólo pasan los ganadores de grupo y los 4 mejores segundos. En ese caso todos los que lleguen a la última jornada con 0 o 1 punto (un montón de equipos) no tienen opciones. No sé... Pero en cualquier caso 12x4 es infinitamente mejor que 16x3.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Es que Brasil, para no ser primera, tiene que perder y encima que Suiza gane recuperando diferencia de goles... la probabilidad creo que ni la consideran.

Se paga a 51. Ayer que España quedaba eliminada se pagaba a 101.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Muchísimo mejor grupos de 4 que de 3. Lo segundo es una basura (el que juega el primer partido y el tercero llega con 4-5 días más de descanso que su rival, además del absurdo de ir al mundial para jugar sólo dos partidos si caes en la fase de grupos). Pero lo de 12×4 pasando los 2 primeros más los 8 mejores terceros es jugar 94 partidos (!!!), 30 más que ahora. Si suprimen los dieciseisavos ya queda un número de partidos más razonable, pero eso significa que sólo pasan los ganadores de grupo y los 4 mejores segundos. En ese caso todos los que lleguen a la última jornada con 0 o 1 punto (un montón de equipos) no tienen opciones. No sé... Pero en cualquier caso 12x4 es infinitamente mejor que 16x3.



Ya lo he dicho, es mejor. Obviamente la 3º jornada estaría "tocada" y habría bastantes partidos que sobrarían, pero incitas a atacar de salida, y eliminas la especulación. Un 0-0 prácticamente te elimina, y con 6 pts puede que solo te valga si tienes una diferencia de goles notable. Asi que lo de ganar 1-0 lo mismo tampoco te ayuda. 

Puedes cagarla el 1º día, pero luego entonces ya tienes que ir a tope de revoluciones. Creo que habría mucho espectáculo.

Además, durante el año hay mogollón de "amistosos internacionales" de relleno. Porque los tengamos en el Mundial no pasa nada. Seguro que tienen más audiencia.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (2 Dic 2022)

Pues me hubiera gustado ver un Brasil-Uruguay en octavos.


----------



## Snowball (2 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> El Mundial 2026 serán 16 grupos de 3 equipos y luego diecisavos. Para cada selección son los mismos partidos.
> Sólo 16 europeas. Hasta 48 selecciones.
> 11 estadios en EEUU, 2 en Canadá y 3 en Méjico.



Vaya puta mierda

Veremos 1/16 de final partidos como Costa Rica vs Australia y muchos asi


----------



## cebollo (2 Dic 2022)

El camino a semifinales de Brasil puede ser Corea y Japón, me parece.


----------



## Perrito juguetón (2 Dic 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> Ni el Madrid ni el Barça ni el Atleti ni el Sevilla tenían buenos jugadores españoles, todos extranjeros.
> 
> España es basura desde 2012 y lleva tres mundiales seguidos haciendo el ridículo con solo tres victorias ante Australia, Irán y Costa Rica, cuatro derrotas ante Holanda, Chile, Rusia y Japón y empates con Marruecos, Portugal y Alemania.
> 
> España es una basura absoluta y encima Luis Enrique y los demás rojos y separatistas que se la han apropiado van de chulos.




Hay hechos que no se pueden debatir, en la final de Lisboa juegan de titular Casillas, Carvajal, Ramos, Juanfran, Raúl García, Gabi, Koke, Diego Costa y Villa. En total 9 españoles, que habrían sido 10 si Xabi Alonso no hubiera visto la amarilla en la vuelta de las semifinales.

Entre los 18 jugadores que la UEFA eligió como mejores jugadores de aquella edición, un 33%(6) eran españoles. Alemania que ganaría el Mundial tenía 3, Argentina subcampeona sólo uno y Holanda tercera otro.

Pero es que al año siguiente, en esa misma selección había 5 jugadores españoles, por sólo dos alemanes que eran campeones del mundo, dos argentinos, ningún holandés y sólo Neymar como brasileño. Esto demuestra que aquello de que a Brasil fueron unos jubilados acabados no se sostiene y que las causas de aquella debacle fueron otras.

Por cierto, Italia desde que ganó el Mundial de 2006 lleva dos eliminaciones en la primera fase y dos veces que ni siquiera se clasifica; Alemania lleva ya dos eliminaciones seguidas en primera fase; a Inglaterra también la eliminaron en primera fase en 2014; Brasil desde que ganó su quinto Mundial sólo ha jugado una vez las semifinales para que les metiera Alemania 7 en su casa; Francia en lo que va de siglo lleva también dos eliminaciones en primera fase y un atraco que hicieron a Irlanda; Holanda en lo que llevamos de siglo ha visto ya 2 Mundiales (y una Eurocopa) por televisión; Portugal también ha caído dos veces en primera fase y otras dos veces en octavos. No creo que nuestras habas tenga peor cocción que las de las demás.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Las apuestas (Falta el último clasificado a octavos)

Brasil 3.20
Argentina 6.00
Francia 6.50
España 7.00
-----
Inglaterra 10.00
Portugal 13.00
Paises Bajos 21.00
Croacia 34.00
---
Japón 67.00
Suiza 101.00
Marruecos 101.00
EEUU 101.00
Senegal 126.00
Serbia 151.00
Corea del Sur 176.00
Australia 201.00
Polonia 201.00


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que Brasil, para no ser primera, tiene que perder y encima que Suiza gane recuperando diferencia de goles... la probabilidad creo que ni la consideran.
> 
> Se paga a 51. Ayer que España quedaba eliminada se pagaba a 101.



No descartes que Brasil pierda. Van a sacar suplentes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Las apuestas (Falta el último clasificado a octavos)
> 
> Brasil 3.20
> Argentina 6.00
> ...



¿España 4a?        ¿Se puede apostar en contra?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Los qué tienen negros,catálufos,moros y gitanos son ud



No he dicho lo contrario. Si nos leyeras sabemos que lo criticamos también.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (2 Dic 2022)

La FIFA aclaró las dudas en el segundo gol de Japón. 

La visión que se ve desde arriba es la que vale


----------



## zapatitos (2 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Pues que digan Reino de España. Pero vamos, economía de palabras. Para qué decir R. Corea pudiendo decir Corea del Sur, que es más corto.




Eso no me lo digas a mi sino a los políticos que son también los que sacaron lo de la roja o la rojita.

Saludos.


----------



## Captain Julius (2 Dic 2022)

Llevas un nombre un tanto uh paradójico


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

Perrito juguetón dijo:


> Hay hechos que no se pueden debatir, en la final de Lisboa juegan de titular Casillas, Carvajal, Ramos, Juanfran, Raúl García, Gabi, Koke, Diego Costa y Villa. En total 9 españoles, que habrían sido 10 si Xabi Alonso no hubiera visto la amarilla en la vuelta de las semifinales.
> 
> Entre los 18 jugadores que la UEFA eligió como mejores jugadores de aquella edición, un 33%(6) eran españoles. Alemania que ganaría el Mundial tenía 3, Argentina subcampeona sólo uno y Holanda tercera otro.
> 
> ...



Y seguirán cayendo a medida que el plan kalergi vaya acabando su plan.

No hemos tenido malas selecciones, pero nos hemos empeñado en seguir con el tikitaka aunque ya no teníamos jugadores para ello. Desde el 2014 hemos hecho el ridículo, y el único que se salió de ello fue Lotepegui, pero el calvo se lo cargó. y en 2022, con 8 años de fracasos, seguimos esclavos de una forma de jugar para la que no tenemos jugadores. Ni siquiera los tiene el far$a ya.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> La FIFA aclaró las dudas en el segundo gol de Japón.
> 
> La visión que se ve desde arriba es la que vale



Y una puta mierda


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Las apuestas (Falta el último clasificado a octavos)
> 
> Brasil 3.20
> Argentina 6.00
> ...




no entiendo como pueden poner a argentina de segundo
es un equipo que no juega a casi nada 
y solo sigue teniendo de referente a pechi missing que saca partidos adelante contra polonias o mexicos pero no hace nada contra los grandes

lo unico que les salva de momento es que su camino hasta la semifinal es mas bien facil , aunque cuidado : holanda o el mismo EEUU les pueden echar


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

Cambio en la portería helvética; Shaqiri, de vuelta también

La gran sorpresa en Suiza es la entrada de *Gregor Kobel* bajo palos. Los choques ante Camerún y Brasil los jugó Sommer pero hoy se lo pierde. En defensa aparece *Schär *para sustituir a Elvedi y *Xherdan Shaqiri *es la tercera y última novedad. El jugador de los Chicago Fire empezará en el costado derecho en detrimento de Rieder.









Serbia sale con todo: Vlahovic es la gran novedad

No jugó ni un minuto el ariete serbio ante Camerún, posiblemente para recuperarse de sus molestias y estar disponible para Stojkovic en este duelo a vida o muerte. Hoy *Dusan Vlahovic* parte como titular junto a Mitrovic. También repiten *Pavlovic *en la defensa de tres y* Sergej Milinkovic-Savic* en la medular. Ambos eran duda y ambos están. El único que no repite en el dibujo es Maksimovic, que precisamente es sustituido por Vlahovic. Esa permuta obliga a Milenkovic-Savic a retrasar su posición en la medular.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Si sos un equipito llenó de moros y negro escoria




SOS = llamada internacional de socorro , auxilio, ...

¡aprended a hablar Español!

usted ES
tu ERES


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

Y el gol de Corea ha llegado por una contra de un corner a favor de purtugal en el que los purtugueses no se jugaban nada


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Muchísimo mejor grupos de 4 que de 3.



Y otra cosa la densidad de partidos que va a haber, como 6 diarios en la primera fase, muchos de ellos auténticos bodorrios por la disparidad de selecciones o mismamente dos malas juntándose. Aun así los freakys mirábamos un porcentaje alto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Cambio en la portería helvética; Shaqiri, de vuelta también
> 
> La gran sorpresa en Suiza es la entrada de *Gregor Kobel* bajo palos. Los choques ante Camerún y Brasil los jugó Sommer pero hoy se lo pierde. En defensa aparece *Schär *para sustituir a Elvedi y *Xherdan Shaqiri *es la tercera y última novedad. El jugador de los Chicago Fire empezará en el costado derecho en detrimento de Rieder.
> 
> ...



Supongo que estará lesionado, sinó no tiene sentido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Y otra cosa la densidad de partidos que va a haber, como 6 diarios en la primera fase, muchos de ellos auténticos bodorrios por la disparidad de selecciones o mismamente dos malas juntándose. Aun así los freakys mirábamos un porcentaje alto.



Pero a ver como organizas eso. ¿1 partido cada dos horas?


----------



## Zarpa (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Y otra cosa la densidad de partidos que va a haber, como 6 diarios en la primera fase, muchos de ellos auténticos bodorrios por la disparidad de selecciones o mismamente dos malas juntándose. Aun así los freakys mirábamos un porcentaje alto.



Si alargan las eliminatorias tendrán que jugar los grupos a la vez y 3 o más grupos al día o los clubs se van a hartar de verdad.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (2 Dic 2022)

Igual que nosotros con Japón, los portugueses también han pasteleado con Corea para mandar a Uruguay al carrer


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

Decir que los coreanos me han gustado bastante más que los uruguashos.


----------



## Zarpa (2 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero a ver como organizas eso. ¿1 partido cada dos horas?



8 partidos al día con 4 horarios, 4 grupos al día.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Igual que nosotros con Japón, los portugueses también han pasteleado con Corea para mandar a Uruguay al carrer



Y en el 92 además Corner a favor de los purtus y les hacen una contra.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Shaqiri, de vuelta también.



Qué tipo más raro, tiene el cuerpo exacto al de un mongolo, sin embargo con un IQ altísimo, le he visto en Chicago Fire dando las notas de calidad y aburrido a veces con el nivel de los demás. Que por cierto a ver qué ha pasado con Sommer en la portería, lo desconozco.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> 8 partidos al día con 4 horarios, 4 grupos al día.



Pero tienes que ponerlos a horas distintas.


----------



## Zarpa (2 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero tienes que ponerlos a horas distintas.



Sería como la jornada 3 donde los equipos juegan a la vez pero para todas las jornadas, para acortar la duración del campeonato sino yo no veo a los clubs y las federaciones aceptándolo. (Y en Europa las leyes de cada país en lo referente a las vacaciones)

EJ: Lunes partidos 1-8, Grupo A todos a las 11, Grupo B todos a las 14, Grupo C a las 17 y Grupo D ambos partidos a las 20. Con 12 grupos te ventilas la primera jornada en 3 días en lugar de 4 y puedes meter más play-offs. en la misma duración.


----------



## Antiparticula (2 Dic 2022)

Ayer no vi la segunda parte.
Me la voy "ver" ahora leyendo los comentarios de este hilo.
Empieza en esta página Mundial de fútbol Qatar 2022 [hilo oficial]
Por si hay algún otro en mi sitiación.


----------



## hartman4 (2 Dic 2022)

si marca xhaka o shaquiri se pitorrearan de serbia de nuevo?


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> (Y en Europa las leyes de cada país en lo referente a las vacaciones)



Eso se ha visto en la Neshions Lig. Se atreven a jugarla en Junio y todo dios pasando de interés en esos partidos, hablo de Francia, Inglaterra y Alemania.


----------



## Goatwhisper (2 Dic 2022)

No se si es procedente la pregunta, pero aquí va: 
¿conocen vuesas mercedes algún sitio donde se pueda apostar por los equipos que llegarán a la final?
Gracias de antehomoplato.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero tienes que ponerlos a horas distintas.



Entre Champions, Uropa Lig y la Conferens hay casi 100 equipos que se entrentan en 3 días, si quieren un Libano-turkmenistan tendrán que hacerlo en el horario de un Brasil-Suiza, ellos verán


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

hartman4 dijo:


> si marca xhaka o shaquiri se pitorrearan de serbia de nuevo?



No sé pero hay odio entre los dos países o lo que sea el Kosovo ahora, albano-kosovares y serbios, pelea política segura. También pasa con serbios nacionalizados en otro lugar, caso de Arnautovic, austriaco que se burlaba de macedonios de ascendencia albanesa. Vamos que las jostias imperan entre vecinos y pasado tortuoso.


----------



## Zarpa (2 Dic 2022)

hartman4 dijo:


> si marca xhaka o shaquiri se pitorrearan de serbia de nuevo?



En Canadá se lió parda por el portero que era un refugiado Serbio de Croacia, los croatas se burlaban de él por ser victima de la limpieza étnica durante el partido.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Bueno, pues a ver si vemos jostias a tutiplén como en un Argentina-México y de paso que aparezca el Canelo eslavo para animarlo más.


----------



## Patoso (2 Dic 2022)

El himno de Negrasil suena proceresco como vals vienes


----------



## feministaliberal (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## NORDWAND (2 Dic 2022)

Alves puto amo


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1279681



Pero oiga que son nuestros niños !!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Sería como la jornada 3 donde los equipos juegan a la vez pero para todas las jornadas, para acortar la duración del campeonato sino yo no veo a los clubs y las federaciones aceptándolo. (Y en Europa las leyes de cada país en lo referente a las vacaciones)
> 
> EJ: Lunes partidos 1-8, Grupo A todos a las 11, Grupo B todos a las 14, Grupo C a las 17 y Grupo D ambos partidos a las 20. Con 12 grupos te ventilas la primera jornada en 3 días en lugar de 4 y puedes meter más play-offs. en la misma duración.



Ni de coña la fifa y las televisiones van a aceptar eso. Se acepta en la 3a jornada pero no en el resto. Se quieren partidos individuales.


----------



## Octubrista (2 Dic 2022)

Jo, jo... Está Dani Alves, un equipo vintage...


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Entre los capitanes Tadic y Xhaka buen rollo ohhhhhhhh !!
Queremos un cuadrilátero ahí dentro oyes.


----------



## Zarpa (2 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Jo, jo... Está Dani Alves, un equipo vintage...



Cuando haces los deberes puedes dar minutos...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Dic 2022)

Hernández Hernández de árbitro del VAR : hoy no toca la mafia arbitral a la que pertenece que hoy no juega el farsa


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Casi el Embolooooooooooooooooooooo !!!


----------



## Hamtel (2 Dic 2022)

Madre mia¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## HArtS (2 Dic 2022)

Algún enlace para ver el partido de Brasil?


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Al posteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Zivkovicccccccccccccccccc !!!!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

al palo serbia, menudo chut casi goooooool


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (2 Dic 2022)

Ha empezado bonito el Serbia - Suiza


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

No es por nada pero quien no esté muy enterao se va a confundir de selecciones, ahí lo han metido en un par de rombos pequeños en el marcador.


----------



## Octubrista (2 Dic 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Algún enlace para ver el partido de Brasil?



Por aquí:






SoccerStreams.net - The official reddit soccer streams


Soccer Streams is the official replacement for reddit soccer streams, The best quality soccer streaming links available for all leagues and world Cup football streams!




worldcup.soccerstreams.net


----------



## Covid Bryant (2 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El camino a semifinales de Brasil puede ser Corea y Japón, me parece.



croacia tritura a japon, centollo subnormal retrasado perdido


----------



## Toallin (2 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> croacia tritura a japon, centollo subnormal retrasado perdido



Con quién vas en el España-Marruecos?


----------



## Covid Bryant (2 Dic 2022)

Toallin dijo:


> Con quién vas en el España-Marruecos?



me la pela, tendré lol gane quién gane


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Mejor Serbia que en pasados compromisos.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (2 Dic 2022)

Estoy viendo a Suiza ahora, y da envidia cómo un país con 8 putos millones de habitantes, donde a más de la mitad el fútbol se la pela finamente, pueden tener un grupo compacto y que lucha con cojones.

En fin, a ver si hay suerte y MoroÇo nos rellena bien el orto con buen rabo y los parguelas se vienen para casa como lo que son


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

Gol de los chocolateros


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Mejor Serbia que en pasados compromisos.



Pero siguen sin ser competitivos


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2022)

cómo está el Serbia-Suiza holles

vamos a ganar el mundial al estilo cuernito de potra y sin merecerlo jajaja


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

Marca Suiza


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

Gol suissa


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)

El puto enano hormonado..


----------



## Hamtel (2 Dic 2022)

Gooooooooooool


----------



## NORDWAND (2 Dic 2022)

Jefe Xaqiri


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Zambombazo de Shaqiri, el pequeño matón !!!


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Gol suissa



No he podido leer el hilo en todo el dia ¿qué dicen los rascanalgas estos del exitazo de ayer?


----------



## Snowball (2 Dic 2022)

Bien El pitbull Shaquiri


----------



## Octubrista (2 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No he podido leer el hilo en todo el dia ¿qué dicen los rascanalgas estos del exitazo de ayer?



Los dos países más obsesionados con la banderita y el brazalete multicolor, Dinamarca y los muditos de Alemania, ya están fuera de Qatar, ya pueden ponerse el brazalete en el sillón de sus casas.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

GOLAZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DE MITROVICCCCCCCC !!!


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2022)

Igual cambia todo en lo que queda de partido pero qué decepción está resultando Serbia y en general los bálcanicos en fútbol en los ultimos años

Si antes hablo antees la enchufan su puta madre


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)

Golazo de Serbia.


----------



## Hamtel (2 Dic 2022)

Golazo


----------



## NORDWAND (2 Dic 2022)

Golazo de Serbia. Me cambio de canal


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

Que le ven a Brasil? que alguien me explique.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

empata Serbia


----------



## Zarpa (2 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Que le ven a Brasil? que alguien me explique.



Buena defensa si no la mejor .


----------



## NORDWAND (2 Dic 2022)

Buena mierda en el vestuario serbio. Lo están sudando bien


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Los dos países más obsesionados con la banderita y el brazalete multicolor, Dinamarca y los muditos de Alemania, ya están fuera de Qatar, ya pueden ponerse el brazalete en el sillón de sus casas.



Yo creo que no deberían haber venido

si tanto les suponían esos temas politicos es mejor dejar que participen otros y así haces un buen veto de protesta como el que se hicieron USA y la URSS en sus respectivos juegos olímpicos

además para lo mal que han competido tampoco les hubieramos echado en falta


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

A nada de marcar Shaqiri, el control orientado pudo ser mejor.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No he podido leer el hilo en todo el dia ¿qué dicen los rascanalgas estos del exitazo de ayer?



¿De quién hablas, de los que se cagan en la pvta madre de Luis Enrique o de los que se cagan en la pvta madre de la selección en general?


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿De quién hablas, de los que se cagan en la pvta madre de Luis Enrique o de los que se cagan en la pvta madre de la selección en general?



Háblame de los 2...desde ayer tarde hay unas 200 y pico páginas o más y la verdad no voy a poder leerlas todas


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

Estoy viendo y el Croacia-Serbia sólo en la final


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

Coño, gol de Serbia


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2022)

Goool de Serbia


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DE VLAHOVICCCCCCCCCC


----------



## NORDWAND (2 Dic 2022)

Din din din! Serbia el segundo


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)

Vaya jiñada defensiva de los suizos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

remontada serbia, se van los relojeros a casa si no reaccionan
partidazo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

No se quien lo dijo, pero es cierto que una seleccion yugoslava hubiero sido digno de ver.


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2022)

¿Por qué no juega Sommer el portero titular suizo?


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Vaya jiñada defensiva de los suizos.



Añade que no está Yann Sommer en la portería.


----------



## Hamtel (2 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Por qué no juega Sommer el portero titular suizo?



Resfriado


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

Excepto el España-Alemania, la tele púbica española no ha dado ni una con los partidos, hoy lo interesante estaba en ver Serbia-Suiza


----------



## Raul83 (2 Dic 2022)

Aúpa Serbia


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)

jojojojoj el masajista de Camerun.

Se le veía la hucha.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Por qué no juega Sommer el portero titular suizo?



se ha pillado la pilila con la cremallera del pantalón al ir a mear, 2 años de baja


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No se quien lo dijo, pero es cierto que una seleccion yugoslava hubiero sido digno de ver.



En fútbol no te creas que eran muy buenos ¿eh?

En la mayoría de deportes de equipo eran una potencia, pero en fútbol concretamente no eran mejores que la mayoría ni mejores que España en aquella época


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

Que habran pensado los paises que hayan visto jugar ayer a España, si a mi me dio asco, que pensaran de fuera?


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Que le ven a Brasil? que alguien me explique.



Pues de momento nada! Partido más aburrido y no te extrañes que Brasil se relaje y digamos le haga un favorcito a Camerún.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En fútbol no te creas que eran muy buenos ¿eh?
> 
> En la mayoría de deportes de equipo eran una potencia, pero en fútbol concretamente no eran mejores que la mayoría ni mejores que España en aquella época



Yo te hablo hipoteticamente de una yugoslavia actual.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Que habran pensado los paises que hayan visto jugar ayer a España, si a mi me dio asco, que pensaran de fuera?



piensan que nos hemos dejao ganar, las declaraciones psicodelicas de LE no ayudan mucho


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Dic 2022)

Una cosa ganando Camerún se pondría con 4 puntos pero Serbia de momento también tiene 4 puntos, quién pasaría?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Tanto si marcara Suiza como Serbia a partir de ahora, con un solo gol que le dé el triunfo se clasifican los niggas de Camerún. Claro que es Brasil juegue quien juegue.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

Gol de los relojeros.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DEL EMBOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!


----------



## NORDWAND (2 Dic 2022)

Émbolo para Suiza. Buen partido


----------



## qbit (2 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> República Popular de Corea
> República Democrática Alemana
> 
> Estos comunistas son la leche con los nombrecitos



Es que la democracia es hermana del comunismo. La masa es siempre inferior a la minoría de gente superior (en intelecto, cultura, moralidad), y se mueve por motivaciones mezquinas, especialmente la envidia, que es la base del comunismo (junto con el engaño).


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

empata suiza, partido loco 2-2


----------



## Zarpa (2 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Una cosa ganando Camerún se pondría con 4 puntos pero Serbia de momento también tiene 4 puntos, quién pasaría?
> Pozdrawiam.



DG que beneficia a Camerún pero si Serbia gana por 2 o más entonces Serbia por tarjetas.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Buen desmarque del delantero centro helvético, eso en baloncesto sería un puerta atrás.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)

Estoy viendo Brasil pero en la media parte voy a cambiar, está siendo un partido más animado el de Serbia.


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Yo te hablo hipoteticamente de una yugoslavia actual.



pfff te digo lo mismo ¿eh? serían todos juntos como una Noruega más o menos...con más jugadores buenos que Noruega pero no les daba para ganar nada

Yugoslavia en fútbol era potencia en los años 50 al igual que Hungría...después se les acabó el dominio porque la cantera no era buena y eran un equipo más


----------



## Hamtel (2 Dic 2022)

Vaya partidazo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Una cosa ganando Camerún se pondría con 4 puntos pero Serbia de momento también tiene 4 puntos, quién pasaría?
> Pozdrawiam.



pasa camerun por dif goles


----------



## Procastinador (2 Dic 2022)

Dicen que todo es politica y mierdas de poder con el football Dicen que esta escrito que Marruecos ganara a España Que habra orden directa Una por lo que es 'chantajeado' cierto presidente de gobierno y otra por motivos de seguridad nacional Si ganan habrán concentraciones chungas pero si pierden los del desierto podria haber hasta graves disturbios Ya no se ni que pensar ni lo que creeis vosotros Segun estas teorias extrañas hasta los jugadores saldrian beneficiados con parne Todo muy extraño y conspirativo
Video 2018 Copa Mundial


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Dic 2022)

La que acaba de salvar el portero de Brasil.!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Casi el Embolooooooooooooooooooooo !!!



joder que te venga la higa y te presente al nobio y te sale el negraco. papá este es EMBOLO


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Resfriado



Pues se ha ido a poner malito en el peor momento no me jodas


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

El seleccionador de serbia va a morir entre el calor y la tension


----------



## Pericoburbujista (2 Dic 2022)

Una brecha importante ....


----------



## Visilleras (2 Dic 2022)

Pues me está molando el Brasil - Camerún


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues se ha ido a poner malito en el peor momento no me jodas



An unespecified illness dicen los medios. Espero que no empecemos con las tonterias again.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> pfff te digo lo mismo ¿eh? serían todos juntos como una Noruega más o menos...con más jugadores buenos que Noruega pero no les daba para ganar nada
> 
> Yugoslavia en fútbol era potencia en los años 50 al igual que Hungría...después se les acabó el dominio porque la cantera no era buena y eran un equipo más



A nosotros nos iba fatal con Yugoslavia, recuerdo aquel partido en Belgrado con el botellazo a Juanito y el gol de Rubén Cano. Pero cuatro años antes nos echaron de Alemania 74 en un partido de desempate, aquel gol de Katalinsky a Iribar. En el mundial 82 sudamos tinta para ganar y encima con tongo y goles de churro. En Italia 90 nos eliminaron en octavos, siempre fueron jodidos para España, yo tengo recuerdos asquerosos con partidos sucios llenos de patadas y broncas.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (2 Dic 2022)

Al descanso

Camerún 0 - 0 Brasil 
Serbia 2 - 2 Suiza

Pasarían Brasil como primera y Suiza como segunda. 

Eliminadas Camerún y Serbia. 


Pero quedan 45 minutos.........


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

Suiza juega de puta madre. Todo de manual, todo con sentido. 

Luego claro, si regalas dos goles... 

Aun asi deberian cerrar esto y jugarse los cuartos con portugal.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (2 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Una brecha importante ....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1279717



Partidazo


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Pues a Suiza le ha venido bien este 2-2. Un empate con muchos goles le puede valer... tiene que ser por lo menos un 3-3. Con eso está cubierta, salvo que Camerún gane 0-2.

Veremos si Suiza se anima a buscar el 3-2... porque si marca Camerún, le da lo mismo ganar 3-2 que empatar a 3. Asi que un gol de Serbia "le penaliza poco".


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

Joder han echado 2 veces seguidas el puto anuncio del Mijo en Gol Mundial, que puto lavado de cerebro, estos zurdos cada dia me das mas ganas de defecar liquido y oloriento.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (2 Dic 2022)

goder, qué apretada iba la del tiempo de la 1, no?

se sienta y revienta el pantalón


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> joder que te venga la higa y te presente al nobio y te sale el negraco. papá este es EMBOLO



Conozco casos de padres (padre en singular) con hijas putillas madres solteras con 20 y pocos años, preñadas por lo mejor venido del submundo, que me entran escalofrios y piel de ganilla. La calvicie de esos padres debe ser la calvicie menos operable


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> goder, qué apretada iba la del tiempo de la 1, no?
> 
> se sienta y revienta el pantalón



Pero que no la cosifiques machista de mierda.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

@Edu.R tú querido Widmer ejem, todas las aproximaciones de Serbia por esa banda.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (2 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> goder, qué apretada iba la del tiempo de la 1, no?
> 
> se sienta y revienta el pantalón



Está jamona...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Que poca gracia, tenian que haberle puesto esta musica de fondo


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> A nosotros nos iba fatal con Yugoslavia, recuerdo aquel partido en Belgrado con el botellazo a Juanito y el gol de Rubén Cano. Pero cuatro años antes nos echaron de Alemania 74 en un partido de desempate, aquel gol de Katalinsky a Iribar. En el mundial 82 sudamos tinta para ganar y encima con tongo y goles de churro. En Italia 90 nos eliminaron en octavos, siempre fueron jodidos para España, yo tengo recuerdos asquerosos con partidos sucios llenos de patadas y broncas.



Sí, vale...pero no era como enfrentarse a Alemania que sabías que eran mejores y te ganaban 9 de 10 y el que ganabas era un amistoso...curiosamente ahora es al revés: ellos ganan sólo los amistosos y España los oficiales.

Con Yugoslavia en fútbol estaba al 50%. En aquél partido de 1977 llamado "la batalla de belgrado" hubo de todo, fuéron muy guarros y sin embargo les ganamos. El partido de Italia 90 lo podría haber resuelto la quinta del buitre, pero es que eran muy malos y pupas tanto en el madrí como en la selección. El partido de 1982 les atracaron directamente para que pasara España, aunque era mejor técnicamente España pero la responsabilidad les pudo y les agarrotó.

en líneas generales Yugoslavia en fútbol no nos asustaba ni era mejor que España sino todo lo contrario


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> A nosotros nos iba fatal con Yugoslavia, recuerdo aquel partido en Belgrado con el botellazo a Juanito y el gol de Rubén Cano. Pero cuatro años antes nos echaron de Alemania 74 en un partido de desempate, aquel gol de Katalinsky a Iribar. En el mundial 82 sudamos tinta para ganar y encima con tongo y goles de churro. En Italia 90 nos eliminaron en octavos, siempre fueron jodidos para España, yo tengo recuerdos asquerosos con partidos sucios llenos de patadas y broncas.



El de España 82 como para olvidarlo ganó España pero con ayudita jajajajaja! El penalti que no fue dentro sino fuera y que Juanito anotó para hacer el empate a uno. Descarado no, lo siguiente! Aún recuerdo el gol de Saura el 2-1 y el entonces Luis Casanova de Valencia fue todo un clamor.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (2 Dic 2022)

Moros 1- Barcelona Junior 0


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> joder que te venga la higa y te presente al nobio y te sale el negraco. papá este es EMBOLO



la gente no piensa realmente bien si quieren ser padres o no


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

A todo esto los niggas siguen a un solo gol de clasificarse.


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Dic 2022)

Suiza 3-2
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Snowball (2 Dic 2022)

Goolllll


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> A todo esto los niggas siguen a un solo gol de clasificarse.



Seria brutal pasar el grupo habiendole ganado solo a brasil.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Muy bien Suiza, valiente. Ahora tiene 2 goles de margen.


----------



## Snowball (2 Dic 2022)

Que bien la Svizzera


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DE FREULERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!!


----------



## NORDWAND (2 Dic 2022)

Y ahora, golazo suizo...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (2 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Moros 1- Barcelona Junior 0



Tranki... La tercera equipación nos dará suerte:


----------



## Hamtel (2 Dic 2022)

Goooooool


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

GOL Suiza, 3-2


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

Y otro golito


----------



## NORDWAND (2 Dic 2022)

Golazo de Remo


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Ahora aunque gane Camerún (1-0) y empate Serbia, Suiza sería 2º. Porque estarían empatadas a puntos y goles, pero Suiza le ganó a Camerún.

Serbia y Camerún ahora necesitan dos goles.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Seria brutal pasar el grupo habiendole ganado solo a brasil.



Se acabó lo que se daba con el gol svizzero.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

Para mi es un partidazo, menuda jugadita se han marcado los suizos


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

La defensa de serbia es mierda pura pero Suiza esta metiendo unos goles brutales.

Nos vemos en cuartos como en la euro.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> El de España 82 como para olvidarlo ganó España pero con ayudita jajajajaja! El penalti que no fue dentro sino fuera y que Juanito anotó para hacer el empate a uno. Descarado no, lo siguiente! Aún recuerdo el gol de Saura el 2-1 y el entonces Luis Casanova de Valencia fue todo un clamor.
> Pozdrawiam.



Aparte de no ser penalti, es que lo hicieron repetir al fallar el primer intento, fué muy evidente. Necesitaban que España jugara la siguiente ronda por lo menos.


----------



## Madrid (2 Dic 2022)

La defensa Serbia ha llegado a un pésimo estado de forma al Mundial, eso que Milinkovic tiene la vítola de gran defensa.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

A la calle habría que enviar a Zivkovic por esa simulación, la cámara lenta descubriendo teatreros.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

Camerún paco total


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Y el Embolo igual, otro al que le gusta redolar por la yerba, primo de Ney.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

Serbia ha mejorado pero sigue sin ser competitiva. No le da para octavos de mundial ni para cuartos de una euro.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

menuda tarjeta ha sacado


----------



## Visilleras (2 Dic 2022)

¡¡Qué oportunidad ha tenido Brasil!!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Dic 2022)

sale jovic

ahora si remonta serbia


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

Vaya Embolao!!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Serbia ha mejorado pero sigue sin ser competitiva. No le da para octavos de mundial ni para cuartos de una euro.



federer se está tomando la revancha sobre Novak Djokovic

BROOOTAL


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

El Embolo se empacha de balón y por encima del marco.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)

Los defensas serbios son unos amigos un domingo por la mañana.


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Aparte de no ser penalti, es que lo hicieron repetir al fallar el primer intento, fué muy evidente. Necesitaban que España jugara la siguiente ronda por lo menos.



Sin embargo en segunda fase dieron mejor imagen

lo que pasa es que el grupito con Alemania e Inglaterra era inasumible para la España de esa etapa. Perdieron con Alemania y Empataron con Inglaterra.


----------



## chomin (2 Dic 2022)

El Serbia-Suiza de momento el mejor partido del mundial


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Si Suiza marca el 4-2 y Camerún gana 1-0, Suiza sería primera


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

Cuanto se habra llevado Infantino?


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Intuyo que van a bajar el ritmo poco a poco, no me esperaba de hecho este arranque de la segunda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si Suiza marca el 4-2 y Camerún gana 1-0, Suiza sería primera



No creo que a Brasil les importe mucho la verdad


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> La defensa de serbia es mierda pura pero Suiza esta metiendo unos goles brutales.
> 
> Nos vemos en cuartos como en la euro.



Portugal gana a esta Suiza...y eso que son buenos y compiten de puta madre


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si Suiza marca el 4-2 y Camerún gana 1-0, Suiza sería primera



A eso estamos aquí


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Dic 2022)

partido suiza serbia : retransmision "universo en vivo" : 1 hombre y DOS MUJERES narrando comentando el partido

cada dia lo meten mas : hasta que acaben con el futbol por machista


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No creo que a Brasil les importe mucho la verdad



Hombre... entre Corea + Japón/Croacia y Portugal + España... hay diferencia.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (2 Dic 2022)

Qué alguien me explique por qué Infantino está en los dos partidos a la vez. 

Estaba en la primera parte del Brasil y ahora está en el de Suiza jajaja

Según el comentarista hay unos 50 km de un estadio a otro


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> A nosotros nos iba fatal con Yugoslavia, recuerdo aquel partido en Belgrado con el botellazo a Juanito y el gol de Rubén Cano. Pero cuatro años antes nos echaron de Alemania 74 en un partido de desempate, aquel gol de Katalinsky a Iribar. En el mundial 82 sudamos tinta para ganar y encima con tongo y goles de churro. En Italia 90 nos eliminaron en octavos, siempre fueron jodidos para España, yo tengo recuerdos asquerosos con partidos sucios llenos de patadas y broncas.



No le hacia a usted tan viejo.

Los mundiales de los 70, ¿cuantos partidos daban por televisión aquí?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hombre... entre Corea + Japón/Croacia y Portugal + España... hay diferencia.



Pero evitan a Argentina. No creo que les de miedo Purtugal, España o Francia.


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si Suiza marca el 4-2 y Camerún gana 1-0, Suiza sería primera



No seas cenizo anda


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero evitan a Argentina.



Mejor 3 partidos difíciles que uno. Claro.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Qué alguien me explique por qué Infantino está en los dos partidos a la vez.
> 
> Estaba en la primera parte del Brasil y ahora está en el de Suiza jajaja
> 
> Según el comentarista hay unos 50 km de un estadio a otro



Creo que ha ido en camello y por el desierto, es el transporte más rápido que hay allí, por encima del Hyperloop ese ridículo.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Sin embargo en segunda fase dieron mejor imagen
> 
> lo que pasa es que el grupito con Alemania e Inglaterra era inasumible para la España de esa etapa. Perdieron con Alemania y Empataron con Inglaterra.



No recuerdo si jugaron primero contra Inglaterra o la RFA, pero los ingleses fueron otra decepción. Habian hecho una primera fase impecable, me acuerdo del partido de San Mamés contra Francia a la que se follaron por 3 a 1 jugando de puta madre. Ganaron sus tres partidos y levantaron muchas expectativas.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Serbia fingiendo un penalti y quejándose.


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Qué alguien me explique por qué Infantino está en los dos partidos a la vez.
> 
> Estaba en la primera parte del Brasil y ahora está en el de Suiza jajaja
> 
> Según el comentarista hay unos 50 km de un estadio a otro



Le llevaran en helicóptero


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

jajajajajaja muy peliculero ese desmayo de Mitrovic.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (2 Dic 2022)

El portero de Camerun se llama Embassy, como los cigarrillos Embassy. 




Ayer habia uno de Japon que se llamaba Tamagochi (o asi le llamaban los de la ITV, que no tienen npi). Tamagochi y su entremador con pinta de salaryman Kobiyaku (o como se llame)


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Le llevaran en helicóptero



Que bromee, una tormenta de arena repentina y nos quedamos sin el calviflower.


----------



## Esmegma fermentado (2 Dic 2022)

Va a ser glorioso cuando Marruecos elimine a España humillándola con más de tres goles y miles de marroquís salgan a quemar las calles y a violar cerdas españolas para celebrar la victoria.

Me voy a hinchar a pajas viendo los videos de hezpañordas violadas por chads magrebís jojojo


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Cambio ofensivo en la Srbija, entra Milinkovic-Savic se larga Maksimovic.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (2 Dic 2022)

Pues la gente en twitter tampoco se explica la teletransportación


----------



## Madrid (2 Dic 2022)

El equipo es bueno, pero efectivamente, poco competitivo, como decía @*̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike*

La defensa es un auténtico desastre, cada vez que llega Suiza es una ocasión clara de gol, igual que con Camerún, Stojković declaró que él jamás había ordenado que se adelantara la línea, con esas mimbres es muy difícil hacer algo.

Una cosa que envidio de los _Ustaša_ es su cohesión como equipo, algo que Serbia no tiene. Es parte del espíritu serbio, esa anarquía capaz de lo mejor y lo peor, cruzar las montañas albanesas perseguidas por las tropas AH y los bandoleros albaneses con su rey, llegar a Durres, embarcar, recuperarse, y desde Salónica montar una ofensiva para expulsar a los invasores del país. Esta epopeya es para mí comparable a sus proezas contra Alemania en Sudáfrica , o reventar a Portugal en Lisboa 1-2.

Vlahović, Jović, Kostić, Tadić, Živković, Savić... matería prima hay, falta un entrenador.

Este maldito virus, esta maldita maldición que abrasa a la competitividad ,a la está sufriendo también su sección de baloncesto, con un equipo lleno de MVP con el gran Jokić y nada de nada.

Por desgracia para el país, Djoković entra en su recta final, le quedan dos o tres años más. Es el auténtico guerrero serbio.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

Sale Fernandes el suizo


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Y se larga Shaqiri que después del gol no ha hecho nada, entra Zakaria en su lugar.


----------



## Esmegma fermentado (2 Dic 2022)

Si este mundial lo gana un equipo con más de dos blancos en el once, espero que una gang de negroides decapite a unos cuantos blanquitos de mierda y los exponga colgados de las farolas con los cojones colgándoles de la boca.


----------



## Madrid (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Y se larga Shaqiri que después del gol no ha hecho nada, entra Zakaria en su lugar.



Albanés asqueroso.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No le hacia a usted tan viejo.
> 
> Los mundiales de los 70, ¿cuantos partidos daban por televisión aquí?



Del 70 apenas recuerdo nada, y casi tampoco del 74, no me gustaba aún el furmbo. Yo comencé a ver mundiales en el 78.

Televisados en el 70 recuerdo una pequeña polémica en casa con las semifinales ya que los dos partidos fueron a la misma hora y ambos televisados, uno en la primera y otro en la segunda de TVE (los únicos que había). Mi padre quería ver a Brasil, y mi hermano mayor a Alemania contra Italia. Ganó mi padre. Yo no me acuerdo prácticamente de nada, era muy enano.


----------



## Madrid (2 Dic 2022)

Ajmooooooo jebem ti život!!!!


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Ya han bajado el ritmo, era previsible, los srbijos sin ideas, los relojeros a aguantar el marcador.


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No recuerdo si jugaron primero contra Inglaterra o la RFA, pero los ingleses fueron otra decepción. Habian hecho una primera fase impecable, me acuerdo del partido de San Mamés contra Francia a la que se follaron por 3 a 1 jugando de puta madre. Ganaron sus tres partidos y levantaron muchas expectativas.



Ganaron los 3 de la primera fase y empataron todos los de la segunda contra Alemania primero y luego España. Tuvieron peor grupo que Francia y eso que la habían ganado como dices, tócate los cojones. Cosas de la FIFA que no hay quién entienda, como España en 2014 que manda a Francia a la repesca y luego FIFA y sus sorteos la colocan mejor que a España.

Francia no sé qué coño tiene que siempre le allanan el camino y le dan empujoncitos

a lo que no recuerdas: España palmó el primero contra Alemania 2-1 y empató a 0 con Inglaterra después.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Albanés asqueroso.



jajajajaja me vas a convencer de que tienes doble nacionalidad.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Ya han bajado el ritmo, era previsible, los srbijos sin ideas, los relojeros a aguantar el marcador.



Debería de haber más goles de los mercenarios y por si acaso no se comen a Portvgal


----------



## Madrid (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> jajajajaja me vas a convencer de que tienes doble nacionalidad.



Me siento 


Castellano viejo
Serbio
Afrikaner


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Ya han bajado el ritmo, era previsible, los srbijos sin ideas, los relojeros a aguantar el marcador.



normal, están muy cansados, el partido ha tenido mucho ritmo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Del 70 apenas recuerdo nada, y casi tampoco del 74, no me gustaba aún el furmbo. Yo comencé a ver mundiales en el 78.
> 
> Televisados en el 70 recuerdo una pequeña polémica en casa con las semifinales ya que los dos partidos fueron a la misma hora y ambos televisados, uno en la primera y otro en la segunda de TVE (los únicos que había). Mi padre quería ver a Brasil, y mi hermano mayor a Alemania contra Italia. Ganó mi padre. Yo no me acuerdo prácticamente de nada, era muy enano.



Juas, y se perdió el partido mas famoso de la historia


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Me siento
> 
> 
> Castellano viejo
> ...



¿Algún país de los Balcanes que te mole? Bulgaria os cae bien.


----------



## Madrid (2 Dic 2022)

Ne može ništa breeee

Ovo je gotovo 

Jebem ti grozan šiptar


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Da, ovo je gotovo.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Serbia no está llegando, pero si marca el 3-3 en el 88', pues... bueno. Es fútbol.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

Sale La Piña al canpo, broo-tal fichaje del Barsa


----------



## Esmegma fermentado (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> ¿Algún país de los Balcanes que te mole? Bulgaria os cae bien.



A quién cojones le puede caer bien ese país de parásitos agitanados turcochinos???

Es el sitio más tercermundista de Europa, incluso más que España o Portugal.


----------



## Madrid (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> ¿Algún país de los Balcanes que te mole? Bulgaria os cae bien.



Ninguno.

En Serbia hay una leyenda derivada de la I GM, que el búlgaro siempre te la hace por detrás.




Conocí un señor de 86 años en Niš, que fue testigo como los búlgaros fusilaron a su madre.

Con el único país que no han tenido problemas es con Rumania


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Serbia no está llegando, pero si marca el 3-3 en el 88', pues... bueno. Es fútbol.



se siguen marchando a casa igual


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Dic 2022)

Me da a mí que Camerún empatando hoy lo van a considerar un hito como si de una final ganada se tratase.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Con el único país que no han tenido problemas es con Rumania



Lo sabía por apoyos furgoleros, pero creo que técnicamente no son Balcanes. Pos nada, a disfrutar, entre follacabras, ustasa, albaneses y gitanorros búlgaros, mucho amor intuyo jaja


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

el negroc suizo le estaba diciendo a un serbio que no le dijera al arbitro hijo de puta tantas veces, que un poquito de por favor y vamos a ser todos amegos


----------



## Madrid (2 Dic 2022)

Esto está acabado, una lástima. 

Asco de Mundial

Marruecos eliminará a Ejpaña, será una matanza del Barranco del Lobo 2.0

Francia lo propio con Polska

Piratas a nuestros Mamadouh's

Argentinos en el último minuto contra Australia vengándose de las violaciones en rugby

Final

Francia-Marruecos


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> se siguen marchando a casa igual



Si, pero en un añadido generoso puedes pescar algo.


----------



## Madrid (2 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Lo sabía por apoyos furgoleros, pero creo que técnicamente no son Balcanes. Pos nada, a disfrutar, entre follacabras, ustasa, albaneses y gitanorros búlgaros, mucho amor intuyo jaja



Es un país muy singular, ha sufrido bastante y se ha rehecho otras tantas. Aunque la barbarie y el leviatán globalista también lo tumbará.


----------



## sociedadponzi (2 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> a lo que no recuerdas: España palmó el primero contra Alemania 2-1 y empató a 0 con Inglaterra después.



arcomanta


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Pos nada, se queda un cuadro de octavos muy folklórico, no quedan descartadas las sorpresas tal y como va el Mundial.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Juas, y se perdió el partido mas famoso de la historia



Italia salió reventada de ese partido, pero yo creo que habría perdido la final de todas formas, quizás no tan claramente.


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Dic 2022)

Los delanteros de Brasil menuda empanada tienen hoy no dan una!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Casi finiquita Fassnacht pero como que da igual.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Me da a mí que Camerún empatando hoy lo van a considerar un hito como si de una final ganada se tratase.
> Pozdrawiam.



El trabajo defensivo que están haciendo no lo hizo ayer España


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Dic 2022)

Camerún gol
Pozdrawiam


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> arcomanta



Eso le llamaron pero era injusto porque era buenísimo. 

La Real ganó 2 ligas gracias a él y España llegó a la final de la euro1984 también gracias a él.

hoy por hoy no creas que hay mejores porteros que él a nivel físico ni técnico


----------



## Gárgolo (2 Dic 2022)

Brasil perdiendo con Camerún en el tiempo de descuento xD


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Dic 2022)

Sorpresa!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (2 Dic 2022)

Camerunnnn googoogogoo


----------



## Granodepus (2 Dic 2022)

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal de los noruegos


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Dic 2022)

Os lo dije, os lo dije!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Snowball (2 Dic 2022)

Gool de Camerún


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Camerún gol
> Pozdrawiam



A la calle por no calmarse en la celebración jajajaja


----------



## brickworld (2 Dic 2022)

Vaya lumbreras el negrata eh?


----------



## Th89 (2 Dic 2022)

Jajaja el retraso del negro


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

Hinteligencia Mamadú con esa roja


----------



## Madrid (2 Dic 2022)

Joder, un puto gol de Serbiaaaa, quiero a los cameruneses en 1/8

Muchos acabaron ayudados por la Guinea Ecuatorial de Angel Barrera en 1918, cuando los alemanes y franceses peleaban en África.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Los serbios, como siempre, no saben perder.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Dic 2022)

pelea pelea


----------



## brickworld (2 Dic 2022)

No da pa más joder…. Tenían que meterles otro para que aprendan estos entes morenos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

gol de camerun, creo que un gol de serbia y se clasifica camerun


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Dic 2022)

Un gol de Suiza y primeros de grupo.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Ojo si marca Suiza, Brasil sería segunda.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> gol de camerun, creo que un gol de serbia y se clasifica camerun



No, pasa Suiza.


----------



## chomin (2 Dic 2022)

Como meta Suiza los Brasucas segundos


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (2 Dic 2022)

gol de camerun

roja para el negro por quitarse la camiseta


----------



## Madrid (2 Dic 2022)

Un buen puñetazo a Xhaka en los dientes, por su águila en 2018.


----------



## Snowball (2 Dic 2022)

Queda Suiza primera???


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Ojo que esto a la torcida no le hace la menor gracia, mucho más grave que la crítica a España por nuestra parte.


----------



## Madrid (2 Dic 2022)

Y si marcaran los mamadouh's otro gol?


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> gol de camerun
> 
> roja para el negro por quitarse la camiseta



No ha sido roja directa pero el muy imbecil de Abukagar ni se acordaba de que tenía la amarilla


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Y si marcaran los mamadouh's otro gol?



Si marcan otro, Brasil segunda.


----------



## Zarpa (2 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Y si marcaran los mamadouh's otro gol?



Pasa Camerún vaya regalo con la auto expulsión-


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Falta para Serbia, la última.


----------



## Rediooss (2 Dic 2022)

Al final todas las favoritas solo en la fase de grupos han perdido ya un partido, Brasil, Argentina, Francia, Portugal, España, Alemania, estamos ahí, en la media de la mediocridad imperante de este Mundial.


----------



## condimento (2 Dic 2022)

Pues ahí estuvo el empate brasuca, le botó alta.


----------



## Madrid (2 Dic 2022)

Lastima, hubiera estado cojonudo Brasil por nuestro lado.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Joder pita ya coño.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No, pasa Suiza.



dif goles estarían empatados


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Dic 2022)

Los delanteros suplentes de Brasil menuda banda.Ni alargando las porterías meten gol.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Madrid (2 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Al final todas las favoritas solo en la fase de grupos han perdido ya un partido, Brasil, Argentina, Francia, Portugal, España, Alemania, estamos ahí, en la media de la mediocridad imperante de este Mundial.



Yo creo que ahí hay tocomocho , no me jodas, eso es cosa de los moros para darle más audicencia, jamás ví esto.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

Minvto 10 de la prorroga


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> dif goles estarían empatados



Pero Suiza le había ganado a Camerún


----------



## Esmegma fermentado (2 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Es un país muy singular, ha sufrido bastante y se ha rehecho otras tantas. Aunque la barbarie y el leviatán globalista también lo tumbará.



El globalismo jgñeeee


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (2 Dic 2022)

abuela hoy para senar

sopa do macaco uma delisia


----------



## 11kjuan (2 Dic 2022)

No sabía yo que ahora a Snoop dog le diera por entrenar a Camerun


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

acaban de decirlo, gol de serbia y suiza al carrer ... pero no hay tiempo ya
SE ACABO


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (2 Dic 2022)

Se acabooo

Brasil pasa como primera y Suiza como segunda. 

Marruecos y Serbia eliminadas. 

Partidos de octavos:

Brasil - Corea del Sur 

Portugal - Suiza


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Queda Suiza primera???


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2022)

en este grupo no ha habido ninguna sorpresa


----------



## chomin (2 Dic 2022)

Pues ha habido emoción hasta el final en casi todos los grupos, parece guionizado


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (2 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Queda Suiza primera???



El brasil con un gol en contra y suiza con tres dicen que NOOOO!!!


----------



## Suprimo (2 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> en este grupo no ha habido ninguna sorpresa



¿Que Brasida no marque no te pilla de nuevas?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

Portugal y Brasil pierden su último partido, menuda _hembidia _nos tienen


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

Si el tarado de Xhaka no la lia cargandose los 8 minutos del añadido, podriamos haber vivido el lolazo mundial con brasil siguiendo a españa al grupo eurocopa.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> en este grupo no ha habido ninguna sorpresa



Claro, todos sabíamos que Camerún le ganaría a Brasil.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Si el tarado de Xhaka no la lia cargandose los 8 minutos del añadido, podriamos haber vivido el lolazo mundial con brasil siguiendo a españa al grupo eurocopa.



me cago en la leche merche


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Portugal gana a esta Suiza...y eso que son buenos y compiten de puta madre



Les gano suiza en la nations y ahora los helveticos son muchisimo mejores que entonces.

No descarto la sorpresa y ademas vuelvo a recordar que estamos en Diciembre. Es otro mundial.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Ojo al dato.

Desde que hay fase de grupos en el Mundial (3 partidos), solo en 1958, 1962 y 1994, había pasado que NADIE ganase los 3 partidos. Es la 4º vez que pasa, la 2º desde que las victorias valen 3 puntos y la 1º vez desde que hay 8 grupos (32 equipos).

¿Igualdad?


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ojo al dato.
> 
> Desde que hay fase de grupos en el Mundial (3 partidos), solo en 1958, 1962 y 1994, había pasado que NADIE ganase los 3 partidos. Es la 4º vez que pasa, la 2º desde que las victorias valen 3 puntos y la 1º vez desde que hay 8 grupos (32 equipos).
> 
> ¿Igualdad?



las piernas igualan el talento y ademas no hay tanto talento.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> las piernas igualan el talento y ademas no hay tanto talento.



Pero es curioso, siempre había algún grupo fácil o algún equipo puntero que no tenía problemas... 

Vamos, que está claro que aquí nadie va sobrado. En cuanto rindas un poco por debajo del máximo te pueden pintar la cara.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

No me mola el cruce

Somos mejores que Portugal y que Suiza, pero son dos selecciones que nos dan siempre muchos problemas


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Paises Bajos - EEUU
Argentina - Australia

Japón - Croacia
Brasil - Corea del Sur
------------
Inglaterra - Senegal
Francia - Polonia

Marruecos - España
Portugal - Suiza

Por nuestro lado 6 europeas y 2 africanas. Por el otro lado van 3 asiaticas, 2 europeas, 2 sudamericanas y 1 norteamericana


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pero es curioso, siempre había algún grupo fácil o algún equipo puntero que no tenía problemas...
> 
> Vamos, que está claro que aquí nadie va sobrado. En cuanto rindas un poco por debajo del máximo te pueden pintar la cara.



Ademas añade que hay 5 cambios. En un mundial antes se te encerraba el equipo pequeño y tarde o temprano acababa cometiendo algun error por cansancio. Veias calambres, lesiones y el carajo. 

En este mundial atipico van todos a tope y tienen 5 fulanos frescos para no bajar la intensidad. Por eso España no puede hacer el gilipollas cuando se pone 1 a 0.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Ademas añade que hay 5 cambios. En un mundial antes se te encerraba el equipo pequeño y tarde o temprano acababa cometiendo algun error por cansancio. Veias calambres, lesiones y el carajo.
> 
> En este mundial atipico van todos a tope y tienen 5 fulanos frescos para no bajar la intensidad. Por eso España no puede hacer el gilipollas cuando se pone 1 a 0.



5 +1

Que si hay prórroga hay un cambio más

Que antes tenías 3 y siempre estabas con reservar uno por si en la prórroga se rompía alguien o había una expulsión


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No me mola el cruce
> 
> Somos mejores que Portugal y que Suiza, pero son dos selecciones que nos dan siempre muchos problemas



Si, pero en los cruces clave les hemos ganado siempre. A Portugal 2 veces (2010 y Euro 2012) y a Suiza otras 2 (1994 y Euro 2021). Pero vamos, es cierto que siempre nos lo ponen difícil y en fase de grupos si que nos han ganado (Suiza en 2010, Portugal en 2004...)


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No me mola el cruce
> 
> Somos mejores que Portugal y que Suiza, pero son dos selecciones que nos dan siempre muchos problemas



Lo hubiésemos firmado, mira los cruces


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (2 Dic 2022)

Lamentable, el nivel de este Mundial. Esto es como una National League de 8 equipos. 

Hay octavos que seguirán teniendo nivel de fase de grupos. 

Las selecciones sudamericanas han sucumbido, menos las dos que ya sabemos. Y esto se explica porque este Mundial no va por ADN competitivo sino por buenas generaciones. Por eso, han pasado Estados Unidos, Australia y Japón. Lo de Japón y Estados Unidos no es casualidad ya que han crecido futbolísticamente en lo generacional. 

Me han defraudado Dinamarca, Bélgica, México más las sudamericanas (Uruguay y Ecuador). Polonia no merecía haber pasado de fase.

Pese a su etapa en el Madrid, quiero a Pellegrini de seleccionador español tras Lucho.


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Lo hubiésemos firmado, mira los cruces



Un marruecos-suiza para meterte en unas semis del mundial lo firmas siempre antes de empezar.

E igual quedamos fuera el martes, pero opciones para hacer algo grande las hay.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Argentina y Brasil tienen un partido de Octavos muy asequible, y luego se van a cruzar (teóricamente) con una europea de nivel medio-alto en Cuartos.

España muy parecido. Quizás Marruecos es un poco más correosa que Corea del Sur y Australia, y luego europea de nivel medio-alto en Cuartos.

Francia e Inglaterra tienen un partido asequible, pero luego el duelo entre ellas en Cuartos va a ser MUY duro.

En definitiva, que lo normal sería tener a Argentina, Brasil, España y luego Francia o Inglaterra en Semifinales, PERO ninguna tiene un camino de rosas. Las europeas de nivel medio-alto pueden dar la sorpresa y colarse en semifinales. Yo creo que pensar que otra confederación llega a semifinales es poco probable (Puede pasar, pero creo que es muy difícil).


----------



## Madrid (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Argentina y Brasil tienen un partido de Octavos muy asequible, y luego se van a cruzar (teóricamente) con una europea de nivel medio-alto en Cuartos.
> 
> España muy parecido. Quizás Marruecos es un poco más correosa que Corea del Sur y Australia, y luego europea de nivel medio-alto en Cuartos.
> 
> ...



Y seguro que hay alguna sorpresa no esperada.

EEUU se va a colocar en 1/4


----------



## VandeBel (2 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No me mola el cruce
> 
> Somos mejores que Portugal y que Suiza, pero son dos selecciones que nos dan siempre muchos problemas




Eso de que somos mejores que Portugal no lo tengo nada claro.


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Y seguro que hay alguna sorpresa no esperada.
> 
> EEUU se va a colocar en 1/4



Yo creo que sorpresones serian marruecos, australia o korea en cuartos. 

Mas alla de eso lo veo sorpresilla, incluyendo a polonia y senegal.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Y seguro que hay alguna sorpresa no esperada.
> 
> EEUU se va a colocar en 1/4



A ver, que ganen EEUU o Japón, a Paises Bajos o Croacia serian sorpresas relativas. Que caigan Argentina, España, Brasil, Inglaterra o Francia serían sorpresas GORDAS, y el Portugal - Suiza es un partido muy igualado.

Puede haber una sorpresa gorda, por probabilidad que ganen 5 favoritas de 5... no es lo más probable, asique puede haber 1 pecheo por ahi (Que esperamos no ser nosotros). Yo de ver un pecheo, me la jugaba por Inglaterra, aunque puede ser cualquiera.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (2 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Pero ya estamos en octavos y repito lo mismo que ya he dicho otras veces, no tenemos un gran equipo *pero somos muy competitivos* y ahora tenemos un cuadro asequible hasta semifinales.



No se puede ser competitivo si no tienes ni un solo jugador que sepa disparar entre los tres palos. De la defensa ya ni hablo, y de sacar el balón jugado desde el portero pues ya hemos visto lo que pasa.


Da gracias a que era Costa Rica, por eso estamos en octavos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> No se puede ser competitivo si no tienes ni un solo jugador que sepa disparar entre los tres palos. De la defensa ya ni hablo, y de sacar el balón jugado desde el portero pues ya hemos visto lo que pasa.
> 
> 
> Da gracias a que era Costa Rica, por eso estamos en octavos.



nos hemos clasificado a una final de nations league venciendo a portugal en portugal..cosa que nunca vi


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Paises Bajos - EEUU
> Argentina - Australia
> 
> Japón - Croacia
> ...



De 16, sólo hay 4 países del tercer mundo

taluec


----------



## Vinicius Junior (2 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> nos hemos clasificado a una final de nations league venciendo a portugal en portugal..cosa que nunca vi



Hoy Portugal nos hace picadilly circus. No te engañes.


----------



## Snowball (2 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ojo al dato.
> 
> Desde que hay fase de grupos en el Mundial (3 partidos), solo en 1958, 1962 y 1994, había pasado que NADIE ganase los 3 partidos. Es la 4º vez que pasa, la 2º desde que las victorias valen 3 puntos y la 1º vez desde que hay 8 grupos (32 equipos).
> 
> ¿Igualdad?



Pues esos 3 mundiales se los llevo Brasil


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Hoy Portugal nos hace picadilly circus. No te engañes.



perdieron ante worst korea...y cr7 no esta para jugar 90 minutos ya...este entrenador nuestro es demasiado caotico para dar conclusiones...


----------



## Hermericus (2 Dic 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Eso de que somos mejores que Portugal no lo tengo nada claro.



Yo veo a Portugal en Semis.

Vengará a España, que será eliminada por los moros.

Las semis:

Argentina vs Brasil/Japon
Inglaterra/Francia vs Portugal

A pesar de Messi , voy con los argentinos. Ojala haya una final Argentina vs Portugal, pero me temo una Argentina vs England.

Ojo con la tapada England.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (2 Dic 2022)

En los octavos, los porteros cuentan más de los que nos imaginamos. Aparte, de lo que puedan hacer los defensas.

Miedo da que Carvajal repita la mentalidad de Vallecas o que Laporte regalé un penalty de la nada. 

Quién nos iba a decir que Polonia y México salen a conformarse con perder por la mínima. Luego, se quejan de España ante Japón.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

recordemos como españa derroto a seleccionescon mas FISICO en unas olimpiadas con un CALOR infernal...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

si nos haria falta un delantero mañaco para romper defensas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

y aqui como rompimos la defensa del ultimo PAIS moro con el que jugamos  PONIENDO 2 DELANTEROS


----------



## Hermericus (2 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Al final todas las favoritas solo en la fase de grupos han perdido ya un partido, Brasil, Argentina, Francia, Portugal, España, Alemania, estamos ahí, en la media de la mediocridad imperante de este Mundial.



Todas no: Inglaterra.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

os imaginais el SHOCK que seria tener 2 delanteros en esta seleccion a la vez ,9 no extremos


----------



## Zarpa (2 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y aqui como rompimos la defensa del ultimo PAIS moro con el que jugamos  PONIENDO 2 DELANTEROS



De la Fuente con tanto jovenuzo sería buen sustituto de LE.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Madre mia, siii es que juntarse con magrebies no iba a traerle nada bueno, por lo menos ve el mundial en casa



   

Me han pasado un plano táctico, estoy repasando la información para compartirla mañana en el hilo de los nocturnos.

El mapa muestra los movimientos del enemigo @Pajarotto y los del profesor Nike, son muestras termales donde se observan los puntos de mayor movimiento.

Estoy esperando la confirmación para reunir a la cúpula ministerial @Alia del Cuchillo @melf @Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @Edge2 y otros.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> De la Fuente con tanto jovenuzo sería buen sustituto de LE.



bueno logra llegar a semifinales de europeos sin USAR negros ...  solidez DEFENSIVA control del centro del campo y delantera


----------



## Pajarotto (2 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me han pasado un plano táctico, estoy repasando la información para compartirla mañana en el hilo de los nocturnos.
> 
> El mapa muestra los movimientos del enemigo @Pajarotto y los del profesor Nike, son muestras termales donde se observan los puntos de mayor movimiento.
> 
> Estoy esperando la confirmación para reunir a la cúpula ministerial @Alia del Cuchillo @melf @Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @Edge2 y otros.



Que me olvides plox.


----------



## ArturoB (2 Dic 2022)

Por primera vez estoy de acuerdo con el calvo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y aqui como rompimos la defensa del ultimo PAIS moro con el que jugamos  PONIENDO 2 DELANTEROS



eso es lo que debio haber hecho el CATETO de HIERRO ante rusia,,poner a esos 2 juntos a LA VEZ desde el PRINCIPIO


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Que me olvides plox.




Tu final es inminente!!! 
Dinos donde está el profesor Nike!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Eso de que somos mejores que Portugal no lo tengo nada claro.



Lo que quiere decir es que si logramos que Marroc no nos deje el culo ardiendo da por bueno ermondial


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> eso es lo que debio haber hecho el CATETO de HIERRO ante rusia,,poner a esos 2 juntos a LA VEZ desde el PRINCIPIO



Es que por algún extraño motivo, debe ser que los entrenadores de hoy en día son "gourmet" y no les gusta lo clásico. Pero lo clásico funciona siempre.

Contra Alemania nos metieron gol cuando Alemania sacó a Fullkrüg, que es un delantero tanque PACO clásico alemán. Y cuando ya no te queda tiempo, sorpresa, la gente se pone a colgar balones a la olla. Lo más básico, pero solo cuando ya no me queda tiempo. Antes mucho mejor construir...

Al fútbol hay que jugar con todas las posiciones, está muy bien que el portero tenga juego de pies y que los medio centros ofensivos ayuden cuando hay que replegarse, pero me parece un sacrilegio jugar SIN DELANTEROS. Es como si alguien de repente tiene la brillante idea de jugar sin defensas centrales, y juega con "falsos centrales". A que no... pues eso (De momento, alguno alomejor lo inventa).

De hecho lo de jugar con dos delanteros tipo 4-4-2 parece que está pasadísimo y las dos lineas de 4 han funcionado siempre. Tuvimos una época gloriosa del 4-3-3, que si no jugabas 4-3-3 parecía que eras LA PLEBE, y ahora está de moda el 5-3-2 transformado en un 3-5-2 con carrileros muy largos... en fin, no sé. Que está muy bien tener una idea, pero ser un NAZI de una idea es muy peligroso, y España precisamente parece que no se quiere salir de ahi. Y vale, la delantera NUNCA ha sido nuestra mejor linea, de hecho los delanteros míticos de España son PACO a mil. Porteros, defensas y centrocampistas míticos un montón. Ahora delanteros...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Lo que quiere decir es que si logramos que Marroc no nos deje el culo ardiendo da por bueno ermondial



Hace cuánto que trabajas para @Pajarotto habla!!! 
Donde está el profesor Nike!!!!!!????


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Dic 2022)

A mi ya me da un poco igual también lo que ponga el Luisenrique. Casi que prefiero que siga con su farsa completa pa que los follafarsas no tengan ejcusitas si nos pega fuebo Marroc. Si salimos de esa, vuelvo a dar la chapa otra vez.


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Que Brasida no marque no te pilla de nuevas?



No, porque ha ganado el grupo. Me pillaría de nuevas si las hubiera pasado putas para ganarlo pero lo ha ganado con la polla

Hoy ha perdido porque no necesitaba ganar


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Claro, todos sabíamos que Camerún le ganaría a Brasil.



si Brasil hubiera necesitado ganar ¿crees que no lo habría ganado este partido?


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No, porque ha ganado el grupo. Me pillaría de nuevas si las hubiera pasado putas para ganarlo pero lo ha ganado con la polla
> 
> Hoy ha perdido porque no necesitaba ganar



No he dicho que necesitara o no ganar, he dicho que no han marcado, que es distinto


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Un marruecos-suiza para meterte en unas semis del mundial lo firmas siempre antes de empezar.
> 
> E igual quedamos fuera el martes, pero opciones para hacer algo grande las hay.



Por descontado...lo mísmito es eso que Croacia y luego Brasil aunque se pueda perder con cualquiera de los 4

y el que no lo entienda pues peor para él porque yo no se lo voy a explicar


----------



## vayaquesi (3 Dic 2022)

Al final tal y como comenté en varias ocasiones, Japón y Corea del Sur podían dar la sorpresa.

Dudo mucho que Corea del Sur gane a Brasil, pues el favorito es claro, aunque habrá que ver a los brasileños qué tal a partir de ahora en las eliminatorias, mientras que Croacia aunque es favorita ante Japón, en principio no veo un partido tan desigualado como parece y no me extrañaría que ganase Japón.

Empieza la parte interesante del mundial.


----------



## JUANCHI (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Dic 2022)

os dejo una receta pa el partido de octavocs.

Pastelitos marroc con galleta tosta rica:

- derretimos unas onzas de chocolate con leche y mezclamos con crema de cacahuetes.

- derretimos chocolate blanco y mezclamos con crema de cacahuete

- ponemos una base de galletas tosta rica en un recipiente y encima una capa de la primera mezcla y sobre ésta una capa de la segunda mezcla y finalizamos con una nueva capa de la primera mezcla.







disfrutac


----------



## JUANCHI (3 Dic 2022)

¿Hay alguien que confíe en que un país PACO se lleve el mundial?


Abro encuesta Cuando me refiere a PACO, digo futbolísticamente paco... Estados Unidos, Polonia, Corea del Sur, Marruecos, Senegal, Suiza, Australia, Japón... muchos de ellos son países ricos pero en jurgol son equipos mediocres




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (3 Dic 2022)

Lo cierto es que España tiene el cuadro mas chupado de los 4. A lo mejor hasta pasa a semis y resultará que el tarado fanfarrón de Luis Enrique es un genio.


----------



## Th89 (3 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



Los tiene bien enseñados Cornuone.


----------



## Leer (3 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



Parece que le busca con el codo pero disimulando el muy cerdo.


----------



## qbit (3 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Por primera vez estoy de acuerdo con el calvo.



Pero lo acojonante es ver a españoles decir que el balón no había salido la línea. No sé si es que se quieren autoengañar para no ver la verdad, si es que quieren que pierda Luis Enrique, o si es que son así de tontos.


----------



## Malvender (3 Dic 2022)

La foto publicada por la cnn


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> La foto publicada por la cnn
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1280081



Publícala en un foro alemán a ver si te hacen caso 

Que España está clasificada y hasta al propio LE le falló el subconsciente al decir que si Japón hubiese necesitado más goles los hubiese metido (por no decir directamente, les hubiésemos facilitado que los metieran)


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Lo que quiere decir es que si logramos que Marroc no nos deje el culo ardiendo da por bueno ermondial



Llegar a cuartos es el estándar patrio 

Así que si se llega a cuartos y se pierde luchando, nadie puede pedir la cabeza de LE


----------



## ravenare (3 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> A mi ya me da un poco igual también lo que ponga el Luisenrique. Casi que prefiero que siga con su farsa completa pa que los follafarsas no tengan ejcusitas si nos pega fuebo Marroc. Si salimos de esa, vuelvo a dar la chapa otra vez.



Tu eres un pedazo de mierda atlética y otro anti español como los muchos que pululan en este hilo. Unos son mandril y nada más . 
Tu eres más triste aún . Cholololololo cho-le-te.
Hijo de la gran puta. Buenos días.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Tu eres un pedazo de mierda atlética y otro anti español como los muchos que pululan en este hilo. Unos son mandril y nada más .
> Tu eres más triste aún . Cholololololo cho-le-te.
> Hijo de la gran puta. Buenos días.



La culpa es del cholo !
y puuuuuuuuuntoooooooo

La farsa no se toca!


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Llegar a cuartos es el estándar patrio
> 
> Así que si se llega a cuartos y se pierde luchando, nadie puede pedir la cabeza de LE



Si la farsa llega a cuartos habrá sido épico


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Dic 2022)

To lo que no sea llegar a la final es un fracaso, teniendo en cuenta que el nivel de to selecciones está bajo mínimos este año y que vamos por el camino sensillo.

Si nos elimina Marroc, debe dimitir Luisenrique esw día y jubilar de la selección a medio farsa y retirar a sus promesas.

y si nos quedamos en cuartos, que dimita Luisenrique al menos y que jubile a las viejas farsas.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (3 Dic 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> No.



Francia nos gano con un gol-timo. Nosotros no tenemos figuras pero Lucho ha hecho un buen bloque y muy competitivo. Lo ha demostrado en las competiciones que ha jugado. Y el futuro es muy bueno, con muchos jugadores jovenes


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (3 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> No se puede ser competitivo si no tienes ni un solo jugador que sepa disparar entre los tres palos. De la defensa ya ni hablo, y de sacar el balón jugado desde el portero pues ya hemos visto lo que pasa.
> 
> 
> Da gracias a que era Costa Rica, por eso estamos en octavos.



Jugando igual ya llegamos a semis de la euro, (eliminados a penaltis) finales de la competición chorra esa y de nuevo clasificados a la fase final. Olmo, Ferran, Asensio, Morata.......ninguno son top, pero es lo que tenemos y con eso hay que jugar. La ventaja es la juventud de los Olmo, Ferra, Ansu, Williams......Uruguay ha caído con Suarez y Cavanni......Alemania con Muller......Portugal sigue con CR7 y Argentina con Messi.....

Francia es otro cantar, pero ya nos batimos el cobre con ella y nos ganaron con gol-timo y para nada fueron superiores a nosotros.

Pero igual que digo esto, Marruecos o Portugal (Suiza) nos pueden mandar también para casa a la mínima que pillemos una pájara o la caguen con la salida del balón.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

_*Se le ve a la AI un poco pez de los enfrentamientos del mundial y en qué año estamos (o eso, o es que han entrado muchos urugays a redactar artículos) pero retocándolo un poco, te lo cuelan en el marca y muchos lo tomarían como "palabra de Dios" *_

¡La Bola Entró, Busquets Está Acabado y el Tiki Taka Está Muerto! ¿Sabía En Realidad Luis Enrique que Estuvimos Eliminados Durante 10 Minutos?
¿Sabíamos realmente que en los últimos 10 minutos de la Copa Mundial de Fútbol de 2018 estábamos eliminados? Desafortunadamente, nunca lo sabremos. La verdad es que para aquellos que decidieron ver el aplastante partido entre Alemania y Corea del Sur, el momento de la verdad fue cuando el árbitro decidió no anular el gol de Alemania.

Durante los últimos 10 minutos, España fue eliminada de la Copa Mundial de Fútbol. El equipo de Luis Enrique había jugado mal durante la Copa Mundial, pero después del gol de Alemania, España fue fuertemente eliminada. Incluso si España hubiese ganado contra Corea del Sur, siguieron siendo eliminados.

Sin embargo, de una cosa estamos seguros: nunca sabremos si el balón realmente entró o salió. Inicialmente, el árbitro había marcado que el balón había salido del área, pero después de hablar con el cuarto árbitro, decidió cambiar su decisión.

Debemos dar las gracias a Alemania por remontar su partido, incluso sabiendo que sólo un milagro los clasificaba. Pero al mismo tiempo, deberíamos preguntarnos si Luis Enrique supo de verdad que estábamos eliminados durante esos 10 minutos. Todavía queda la pregunta de si el entrenador se dio cuenta de que el balón realmente entró o salió, o si simplemente se dejó llevar por el ridículo error del árbitro.

No podemos olvidar la subestimada actuación de Busquets en la Copa Mundial, sin la cual Alemania nunca hubiera celebrado su victoria. Incluso si el balón entró, el paso lento y poco impresionante de Busquets fue una de las principales razones por las que España fue eliminada de la Copa.

Por otro lado, el equipo de Luis Enrique fue víctima de los errores de la defensa. Si Ramos o Piqué hubiesen estado ahí, seguramente habrían tenido mejor suerte. El tiki-taka español estaba muerto y había sido reemplazado por el miedo a fallar.

No sabremos nunca si el balón entró o salió, pero los errores de Luis Enrique y su equipo nos dejaron sin la oportunidad de averiguarlo. Los errores de Busquets y los errores de la defensa le costaron a España la Copa Mundial. ¿Sabía en realidad Luis Enrique que estuvimos eliminados durante 10 minutos?


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (3 Dic 2022)

Claro que no hay nadie que las meta. Por eso hay un tío que habrá jugado 90 minutos y es pichichi ahora mismo.

Esto lo hace el delantero de brasil, el de francia o el de cualquier selección y estaría todo el mundo buaaaaaa que pedazo de delantero 3 tiros 3 goles eso si que es un delantero y no lo que tiene Españaaaa quiero follar negros do brasiiiiil uf uf Francia equipazooooo. Y así sucesivamente.

Lo único que tiene es Moreno dices, entonces quieres quitar a la única pieza que funciona??
O bueno, a lo mejor si que lo hace mejor que Morata, que lo único que ha hecho es meter goles.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Waka Waka compañeros, empiezan las eliminatorias, el mundial de la paz y la libertad!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Tu eres un pedazo de mierda atlética y otro anti español como los muchos que pululan en este hilo. Unos son mandril y nada más .
> Tu eres más triste aún . Cholololololo cho-le-te.
> Hijo de la gran puta. Buenos días.



Buenos días @ravenare veo que sigues repartiendo paz y amor 

Ten cuidado con el forero judas, parece que está detrás de la desaparición del profesor Nike en alianza con el enemigo @Pajarotto


----------



## LMLights (3 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Claro que no hay nadie que las meta. Por eso hay un tío que habrá jugado 90 minutos y es pichichi ahora mismo.
> 
> Esto lo hace el delantero de brasil, el de francia o el de cualquier selección y estaría todo el mundo buaaaaaa que pedazo de delantero 3 tiros 3 goles eso si que es un delantero y no lo que tiene Españaaaa quiero follar negros do brasiiiiil uf uf Francia equipazooooo. Y así sucesivamente.
> 
> ...



Es que MORATA cuanto menos juega más ratio de gol/partido mete. Como dices debe llevar en minutaje un partido, 1 PARTIDO 3 GOLES !!!!

Lo ideal según estos "entendidos" es que juegue lo menos posible, llevando el ratio a lo más alto. Idealmente cuanto menos juega, mejor, o sea que son MORATISTAS convencidos por eso piden que MORATA no salga del banquillo .


----------



## ravenare (3 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> To lo que no sea llegar a la final es un fracaso, teniendo en cuenta que el nivel de to selecciones está bajo mínimos este año y que vamos por el camino sensillo.
> 
> Si nos elimina Marroc, debe dimitir Luisenrique esw día y jubilar de la selección a medio farsa y retirar a sus promesas.
> 
> y si nos quedamos en cuartos, que dimita Luisenrique al menos y que jubile a las viejas farsas.



Eso es coherencia. Luego apoyar a muerte al Cholo , partido a partido para no ganar nada y ponerle el culo al Madrid un año si y otro también. Así sois las colchonetas. Hijos de una perra sidosa que ejerce en Orcasitas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Dic 2022)

La farsa desvirtua el sentido de selección. Ta contaminá


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> si Brasil hubiera necesitado ganar ¿crees que no lo habría ganado este partido?



Habría metido cuatro.

No entiendo porqué tanta reserva, estan todos cagados reservando jugadores y racaneando futbol, cuando este mundial se está jugando en unas fechas en las que normalmente los jugadores disputan partidos al mismo ritmo en sus compenticiones de club con la misma exigencia. No deberian de racanear tanto, deberian de ir sobrados. Ayer Richarlison se pudo poner como máximo goleador, por ejemplo, eso da moral. Me huele a chamusquina este racaneo y ese arriesgarse a perder el último partido de grupo, que quieras que no afecta a la moral de cara a los octavos.


----------



## Pajarotto (3 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días @ravenare veo que sigues repartiendo paz y amor
> 
> Ten cuidado con el forero judas, parece que está detrás de la desaparición del profesor Nike en alianza con el enemigo @Pajarotto



Yo a este señor no le conozco de nada. Por favor ignoradle y ya se cansará.


----------



## EGO (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (3 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


>



Todo esto demuestra lo españoles que se sienten toda esta gente, entre cero y menos 10.

El día en el que se corten las ayudas toda esa gente volverá a su país.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que por algún extraño motivo, debe ser que los entrenadores de hoy en día son "gourmet" y no les gusta lo clásico. Pero lo clásico funciona siempre.
> 
> Contra Alemania nos metieron gol cuando Alemania sacó a Fullkrüg, que es un delantero tanque PACO clásico alemán. Y cuando ya no te queda tiempo, sorpresa, la gente se pone a colgar balones a la olla. Lo más básico, pero solo cuando ya no me queda tiempo. Antes mucho mejor construir...
> 
> ...



el cholo le dio por hacer defemsa de 3 y mira loq ue paso....este año


----------



## Charo afgana (3 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



Giménez

Apellido de gitano.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Sí, vale...pero no era como enfrentarse a Alemania que sabías que eran mejores y te ganaban 9 de 10 y el que ganabas era un amistoso...curiosamente ahora es al revés: ellos ganan sólo los amistosos y España los oficiales.
> 
> Con Yugoslavia en fútbol estaba al 50%. En aquél partido de 1977 llamado *"la batalla de belgrado*" hubo de todo, fuéron muy guarros y sin embargo les ganamos. El partido de Italia 90 lo podría haber resuelto la quinta del buitre, pero es que eran muy malos y pupas tanto en el madrí como en la selección. El partido de 1982 les atracaron directamente para que pasara España, aunque era mejor técnicamente España pero la responsabilidad les pudo y les agarrotó.
> 
> en líneas generales Yugoslavia en fútbol no nos asustaba ni era mejor que España sino todo lo contrario





No recordaba que fue tan guarro, hoy día lo habrian suspendido.


----------



## pandiella (3 Dic 2022)

"curioso" articulo de Valdano. en el primer parrafo parece que define precisamente a espanya,de manera negativa. pero en el ultimo habla de la grandeza de espanya. vamos, lo de siempre, un sofista



> *Copiones.* El Mundial iguala. Iguala tanto que no distinguimos entre una selección africana de una europea. Como todos copian, eso que llamábamos estilo se fue perdiendo por la fuerza de la uniformización. El regate fue sepultado por el abuso de los entrenamientos en los que son obligatorios uno o, máximo, dos toques. Tampoco es fácil ver pases filtrados porque en el medio del campo es más importante no perder la pelota que arriesgarla para mejorar la jugada. Hay una paradoja difícil de entender: los equipos asumen más riesgos en el área propia que en la contraria. Razón por la cual se crea más peligro presionando la salida de los rivales que construyendo juego. Así es como vamos cayendo en un fútbol burocrático, técnicamente pulcro y de gran nivel medio, pero en el que poco a poco va desapareciendo el sentido de la aventura que caracterizaba a los jugadores diferentes.
> 
> *Notables. *Las metodologías que se están apoderando del fútbol premian la corrección colectiva y penalizan a los aventureros. El efecto más relevante es que se ha mejorado mucho el nivel de los jugadores mediocres. Aquellos que solo merecían un aprobado hoy reciben y tocan la pelota a un nivel notable. Ese tipo de jugador se ha beneficiado de una formación que no distingue categorías. El precio a pagar es que los jugadores sobresalientes han reducido el margen de libertad que disfrutaban en otros tiempos para plegarse al innegociable proyecto colectivo. Hay que tener mucha clase y personalidad para escapar del enjambre e imponer el poder dominante del que llega donde los demás no llegan. Por fortuna el fútbol se las arregla para seguir impactándonos con su capacidad para sorprender: aunque siempre jueguen los mismos, nunca vemos el mismo partido.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> "curioso" articulo de Valdano. en el primer parrafo parece que define precisamente a espanya,de manera negativa. pero en el ultimo habla de la grandeza de espanya. vamos, lo de siempre, un sofista



joder con el filósofo, menudo cansaliebres


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


>




nueshtro niñohs!!!


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> nueshtro niñohs!!!



Bienen loh mehore


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo a este señor no le conozco de nada. Por favor ignoradle y ya se cansará.



Luego presentaré pruebas irrefutables de que eres tú el ideólogo tras la desaparición del profesor Nike.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No recordaba que fue tan guarro, hoy día lo habrian suspendido.



Esto si que eran hombres de verdad


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

Q


Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Luego presentaré pruebas irrefutables de que eres tú el ideólogo tras la desaparición del profesor Nike.



Quien cojones es el profesor NIke??


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> La foto publicada por la cnn
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1280081



Esa toma es una mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Publícala en un foro alemán a ver si te hacen caso
> 
> Que España está clasificada y hasta al propio LE le falló el subconsciente al decir que si Japón hubiese necesitado más goles los hubiese metido (por no decir directamente, les hubiésemos facilitado que los metieran)



Más bien lo que dijo es que el equipo estaba desastroso


----------



## kronopio (3 Dic 2022)

Teoría paco:dada la época de gregarismo que nos invade y la falta de talento y homogeneización que hay a todos los niveles puede haber sorpresa con los coreanos y japos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Dic 2022)

kronopio dijo:


> Teoría paco:dada la época de gregarismo que nos invade y la falta de talento y homogeneización que hay a todos los niveles puede haber sorpresa con los coreanos y japos.



yo quiero que haya sorpresa con australia hoy


----------



## Walter Sobchak (3 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Juas, y se perdió el partido mas famoso de la historia



Pero pudo ver la prorroga que es lo que hizo que el partido sea historico, en los 90 minutos estuvo mejor la otra semifinal.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Dic 2022)

Ala Gabriel Jesús roto


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Dic 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Pero pudo ver la prorroga que es lo que hizo que el partido sea historico, en los 90 minutos estuvo mejor la otra semifinal.



Ostras, tambien es verdad.

Que confirme @Billy Ray , entonces triunfó como la cocacola en verano.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (3 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ostras, tambien es verdad.
> 
> Que confirme @Billy Ray , entonces triunfó como la cocacola en verano.



Lo de jugar las dos semifinales a la vez tambien es bastante paco, aunque para mi ese mundial es el mejor de la historia.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Dic 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Lo de jugar las dos semifinales a la vez tambien es bastante paco, aunque para mi ese mundial es el mejor de la historia.



Sí, yo tampoco lo entiendo eso. Tambien los cuartos de final se jugaron los 4 a la vez.

De hecho, me sorprende en la Champions que los cuartos de final se jueguen de 2 en 2, tambien


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, mucha gente defiende que el descanso minimo en futbol debería ser 4 dias.

Que si descansas 4-5-6 o 7 dias estas al 100%, pero si descansas solo 3 no puedes rendir al maximo.

En este mundial he visto que siempre tienes 4 dias de descanso salvo en 2 situaciones:

-El ganador del grupo G, Brasil, solo tendrá 3 días antes de octavos

-El perdedor de la segunda semifinal solo tiene 3 dias antes de la final de consolación.

El segundo caso no influye en el ganador, pero el primero sí. Si es cierta esa teoría es una desventaja competitiva importante.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Por cierto, mucha gente defiende que el descanso minimo en futbol debería ser 4 dias.
> 
> Que si descansas 4-5-6 o 7 dias estas al 100%, pero si descansas solo 3 no puedes rendir al maximo.
> 
> ...



Era mejor jugar en los primeros grupos, porque al final "todos" acaban el mismo día, pero Ecuador empezó a jugar el día 20, y Brasil y Portugal, por ejemplo, el 24.

De hecho cuando se hizo el sorteo yo no quería que a España le tocasen el G y el H. Son 3-4 días menos de descanso repartidos.

De hecho tu y yo lo hemos visto en el mundial de rugby. Mira el calendario que tiene Australia y mira el de Argentina (Cruce probable de Cuartos). Australia va a tener muchísima ventaja.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Dic 2022)

Tras el empacho de tosta ricas y la amargura posterior


el martes toca algo dulce


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Era mejor jugar en los primeros grupos, porque al final "todos" acaban el mismo día, pero Ecuador empezó a jugar el día 20, y Brasil y Portugal, por ejemplo, el 24.
> 
> De hecho cuando se hizo el sorteo yo no quería que a España le tocasen el G y el H. Son 3-4 días menos de descanso repartidos.
> 
> De hecho tu y yo lo hemos visto en el mundial de rugby. Mira el calendario que tiene Australia y mira el de Argentina (Cruce probable de Cuartos). Australia va a tener muchísima ventaja.



Eso sí, pero al menos no hacen partidos con descansos de media semana. Ahora basicamente los ponen en finde, como si fueran jornadas de 2 partidos con uno descansando.

Aunque es cierto que Australia tendra 2 semanas en vez de 1 antes de cuartos...


----------



## Walter Sobchak (3 Dic 2022)

Si de mi dependiera no habria ampliación a 48, pero dado que es inevitable este seria mi formato:

-Primera fase con 12 grupos de 4, solo pasa el campeon.
-Segunda fase con 4 grupos de 3, solo pasa el campeon, el que pierda el primer partido juega el segundo contra el que descanso la primera jornada, de este modo se evita que el grupo quede resuelto antes de la ultima jornada, no se permiten los empates, si empatan se tiran penaltis sin prorroga.
-Semifinales, 3er puesto y final con prorroga y penaltis.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ostras, tambien es verdad.
> 
> Que confirme @Billy Ray , entonces triunfó como la cocacola en verano.



jaja es cierto, la verdad es que no se si vieron la prórroga, es una anécdota que cuenta mi hermano, yo no recuerdo casi nada. Seguramente la vieron, le voy a preguntar cuando pueda.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Dic 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Si de mi dependiera no habria ampliación a 48, pero dado que es inevitable este seria mi formato:
> 
> -Primera fase con 12 grupos de 4, solo pasa el campeon.
> -Segunda fase con 4 grupos de 3, solo pasa el campeon, el que pierda el primer partido juega el segundo contra el que descanso la primera jornada, de este modo se evita que el grupo quede resuelto antes de la ultima jornada, no se permiten los empates, si empatan se tiran penaltis sin prorroga.
> -Semifinales, 3er puesto y final con prorroga y penaltis.



O sea, el mundial de España salvo la difernecia de la primera fase.

A mí honestamente me gusta mas la idea que tienen, que por cierto, hace un par o tres de días dicen que está recobrando fuerza, y que se está hablando en Qatar con las autoridades futbolísticas.

Yo espero que tiren para adelante esa idea. La primera fase será un deja vu de los mundiales 86-90-94, la calma antes de la tormenta de la fase ko.



Billy Ray dijo:


> jaja es cierto, la verdad es que no se si vieron la prórroga, es una anécdota que cuenta mi hermano, yo no recuerdo casi nada. Seguramente la vieron, le voy a preguntar cuando pueda.



Es que es clave. O pilló en directo lo mejor de la historia del futbol, o le jodieron lo que nunca será igualado


----------



## Edu.R (3 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Eso sí, pero al menos no hacen partidos con descansos de media semana. Ahora basicamente los ponen en finde, como si fueran jornadas de 2 partidos con uno descansando.
> 
> Aunque es cierto que Australia tendra 2 semanas en vez de 1 antes de cuartos...



Tiene 2 semanas oficiales, y encima el último partido es contra Portugal (Un amistoso que puede jugar con el equipo B). Vamos, que tiene 3 semanas y además va a conocer al rival casi seguro.

------

El problema de los 12 grupos es, suponiendo que solo vas a jugar 4 partidos al día (Que ya son bastantes), la duración mínima es:

Dia 1: Inaugural Grupo A
Dia 2: Grupos A y B
Dia 3: Grupos C y D
...
Dia 7: Grupos K y L

Dia 8: Grupos A y B (Empieza jornada 2)
...
Dia 13: Grupos K y L

Dia 14: Grupos A y B (Empieza jornada 3)
...
Dia 19: Grupos K y L (Termina jornada 3)

Dia 20: Primeros cuatro 1/16 de final
...
Dia 23: Últimos cuatro 1/16 de final

Dia 24: Primeros 2 Octavos de final
...
Dia 27: Últimos 2 Octavos de final

Dia 28: Empiezan los Cuartos de final

Y luego aquí ya tendrías que empezar a meter descansos, total que al final te vas a 39-40 días como poco y habría que jugar 8 partidos.

Otra cosa es que te quites los 1/16 de final con lo de clasificar solo a los primeros y 4 mejores segundos (16 equipos).

O incluso que los mejor clasificados "se ahorren un partido". Esto podría ser interesante, que si ganas el grupo pases directo a Octavos, y si pasas como 2º tengas que jugar una ronda "previa" de 1/16. Sería una forma de premiar un poco a los equipos que lo hagan bien en su grupo. Y nada de especular pasando 3º, al menos tienes que ser 2º.

Es decir, los 8 mejores primeros pasan directos a Octavos. Y luego los 12 segundos y los 4 peores primeros juegan los 1/16 de final. Habría que hacer un cuadro de "supuestos", pero estoy seguro de que no es muy complicado, porque con los 3ºs se hace.

Además hacer una buena primera fase da MUCHO premio, te ahorra un partido y te da descanso... no como ahora que parece que la primera fase no vale más que para "coger sitio" sin ningún beneficio extra.


----------



## Zarpa (3 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tiene 2 semanas oficiales, y encima el último partido es contra Portugal (Un amistoso que puede jugar con el equipo B). Vamos, que tiene 3 semanas y además va a conocer al rival casi seguro.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...



Yo no lo veo, o meten grupos de 3 o tendrán que poner 8 partidos al día.


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tiene 2 semanas oficiales, y encima el último partido es contra Portugal (Un amistoso que puede jugar con el equipo B). Vamos, que tiene 3 semanas y además va a conocer al rival casi seguro.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...





Zarpa dijo:


> Yo no lo veo, o meten grupos de 3 o tendrán que poner 8 partidos al día.



Ese formato se acabará aprobando, ya se ve. Los dieciseisavos de final son muy jugosos.

Yo creo que meteran 5-6 partidos por día, y 3 grupos cada día durante la ultima jornada


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> O sea, el mundial de España salvo la difernecia de la primera fase.
> 
> A mí honestamente me gusta mas la idea que tienen, que por cierto, hace un par o tres de días dicen que está recobrando fuerza, y que se está hablando en Qatar con las autoridades futbolísticas.
> 
> ...



Sí, dice que vieron la prórroga.


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

*El único cruce posible*


----------



## Edu.R (3 Dic 2022)

Si vas directamente a Octavos:

Dia 1: Inaugural Grupo A
Dia 2: Grupos A y B
Dia 3: Grupos C y D
...
Dia 7: Grupos K y L

Dia 8: Grupos A y B (Empieza jornada 2)
...
Dia 13: Grupos K y L

Dia 14: Grupos A y B (Empieza jornada 3)
...
Dia 19: Grupos K y L (Termina jornada 3)
_(Pasan 16 equipos: Los primeros y los 4 mejores segundos)_
Dia 20: Primeros 2 Octavos de final
...
Dia 23: Últimos 2 Octavos de final
Dia 24: Descanso
Dia 25: 2 Cuartos de final
Dia 26: 2 Cuartos de final 
Dia 27-29: Descanso
Dia 30: Semifinal 1
Dia 31: Semifinal 2
...
Dia 35: Final

Más apretado no se me ocurre que se pueda hacer.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo creo que meteran 5-6 partidos por día, y 3 grupos cada día durante la ultima jornada



Bueno, meter 3 grupos al día en la 3º jornada te ahorra dos días, y al final son "3 partidos". Eso sería una buena idea.

Pero meter más de 4 partidos al día es una salvajada (Hoarios diferentes). Habría que empezar a jugar a las 10 de la mañana y terminar a las 12 de la noche. Yo creo que eso no se puede hacer.


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

*Ada Colau preparada para jugar contra Marruecos*


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

*Giménez puede recibir un castigo ejemplar... que afectaría al Atleti*

El defensa uruguayo se enfrenta a una sanción de al menos 15 partidos si la FIFA considera que hubo agresión a un oficial. Se ejecutaría también a nivel de clubes.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Giménez puede recibir un castigo ejemplar... que afectaría al Atleti*
> 
> El defensa uruguayo se enfrenta a una sanción de al menos 15 partidos si la FIFA considera que hubo agresión a un oficial. Se ejecutaría también a nivel de clubes.



Le harían un favor al Atleti broo-tal


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

*¡Messi hace historia!*

El astro argentino llega hoy al millar de encuentros entre Barcelona, PSG y selección argentina. Sus números asustan. Hizo 788 goles y dio 348 asistencias.


----------



## Madrid (3 Dic 2022)

Gran espectáculo de los uruguayos contra los arbitros, creo que Cavani y Giménez van a alargar las vacaciones bastante.


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

Con este once, Estados Unidos se jugará su pase a cuartos de final ante Países Bajos

Gregg Berhalter sale con: *Matt Turner, Sergiño Dest, Walker Zimmerman, Tim Ream, Tyler Adams, Antonee Robinson, Yunus Musah, Weston McKennie, Jesús Ferreira, Christian Pulisic y Tim Weah.*








El XI de Países Bajos ante Estados Unidos

Louis Van Gaal salta a la cancha con: *Noppert, Blind, Aka, Van Dijk, Timber, Dumfries, De Jong, De Roon, Klaassen, Memphis y Cody Gakpo. *


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Dic 2022)

Pinta de maricas los de EEUU con esa cami.


----------



## Roedr (3 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El único cruce posible*



Descansaditos vuelven, así me gusta. El putadón es el pase de Croacia.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

¡A tope hoy con el Doritos Team!


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Dic 2022)

Menuda peli se están montando con el Gimenez, con música de suspense

Al final van a sancionar al Cholo. 

La culpa de to es del cholo


----------



## condimento (3 Dic 2022)

Uyyy qué buen perder tiene toda esa gente, y de los *0* goles en dos partidos no hay enfado nenes?? Ah vale, que así os aplauden los vuestros por ser tan burros y os podéis escapar.


----------



## condimento (3 Dic 2022)

Pues no está Bergwijn, eso le gusta o no a Memphis.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Dic 2022)

Alguien se imagina al Cholo de seleccionador Argentino? 

Se monta una mu gorda fijo y le sancionan con sanción permanente y le retiran la lisensia o algo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Hasta los huevos del anuncio de Getir y el del ministerio de desilguadá. Prefiero que me bombardeen con la peli aquella de mierda de la euro


----------



## condimento (3 Dic 2022)

Y se recupera Christian Pulisic que estaba a day-to-day.
Que igual dura poco y hay riesgo.


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

Pues ha quedao buen cuadro al final  







La teoria dice que pasaran:

Holanda Argentina Croacia y Brasil

Inglaterra Francia España y Portugal

Pero siempre hay sorpresas en octavos, quien la dara ?


----------



## condimento (3 Dic 2022)

¿A que hora y día juega Italia?


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Dic 2022)

Mirruecos-Suiza en cuartos.


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Mirruecos-Suiza en cuartos.



Pues no te digo q no, podrian saltar las sorpresas por ahi, ya q a españa le dio por dejarse perder con Japon e ir por ese lado del cuadro....


----------



## condimento (3 Dic 2022)

Habrá sorpresa inesperada, no soy capaz de vislumbrarla.

A mí el cuadro de octavos me ha recordado cuando en la Euro el señorito de Boer más periolistos oranje estuvieron tooooda la rueda de prensa haciendo cábalas con quien sería el rival en semis ni más ni menos. Chequia creo que fue se los cargó al día siguiente jajaja.

Y en eso de las sorpresas me da que las grandes figuras tienen un empacho notable de fútbol, la densidad del calendario, viajes y lesiones, se está cargando las ganas y nobleza de los futbolistas.


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

Vamos pájaro loco!!


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

Buenas tardes nenes... ¿ Con quién hay que ir en este partido ???... En el Harjentina - Canguros, lo tengo clarinete...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

Bueno... Pensándolo bien, iré con los yankis... Los holandeses que se jodan por guarros en la final de 2010...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Me inclino ligeramente por los holandeses


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

*Pelé no responde a la quimio y pasa a cuidados paliativos*

El brasileño, de 82 años, ingresó el pasado martes en el hospital y desde entonces está recibiendo medidas para aliviar el dolor y la falta de aire, según apunta Folha de São Paulo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues ha quedao buen cuadro al final
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posibles sorpresas: EEUU, Japón, Marruecos y Suiza.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Pelé no responde a la quimio y pasa a cuidados paliativos*
> 
> El brasileño, de 82 años, ingresó el pasado martes en el hospital y desde entonces está recibiendo medidas para aliviar el dolor y la falta de aire, según apunta Folha de São Paulo.



Veremos si no la palma el lvnes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues no te digo q no, podrian saltar las sorpresas por ahi, ya q a españa le dio por dejarse perder con Japon e ir por ese lado del cuadro....



Yo no creo que se dejaran ganar. Si LE ha planificado esa derrota para evitar a Brasil y tener 4 días de descanso, es un genio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Veremos si no la palma el lvnes



U hoy mismo


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Holanda es de esos que no sabe ir con el marcador en contra y casi lo vemos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Según la AI

¿Por qué el fútbol es el mejor deporte de América?

Lo sé, lo sé. Ya puedo oír los gemidos. ¿El fútbol? ¿El mejor deporte de Estados Unidos? Vamos. Pero antes de descartar este deporte, escúchame. Porque realmente creo que el fútbol es el mejor deporte de Estados Unidos, y aquí está la razón: Para empezar, el fútbol es el deporte más popular del mundo. Y aunque algunos digan que eso no importa, yo creo que sí. Porque cuando algo es tan popular, suele ser por una buena razón. A la gente le gusta el fútbol porque es un juego emocionante y rápido que cualquiera puede practicar. Y, a diferencia de otros deportes, no se necesita mucho equipo para jugar al fútbol: todo lo que necesitas es un balón y unos cuantos amigos, y ya estás listo. Otra razón por la que creo que el fútbol es el mejor deporte de Estados Unidos es porque es una forma estupenda de mantenerse en forma.


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Claro que no hay nadie que las meta. Por eso hay un tío que habrá jugado 90 minutos y es pichichi ahora mismo.
> 
> Esto lo hace el delantero de brasil, el de francia o el de cualquier selección y estaría todo el mundo buaaaaaa que pedazo de delantero 3 tiros 3 goles eso si que es un delantero y no lo que tiene Españaaaa quiero follar negros do brasiiiiil uf uf Francia equipazooooo. Y así sucesivamente.
> 
> ...



¿Con quién hablas?


----------



## condimento (3 Dic 2022)

La que ha fallado Pulisic, que aunque los buenos yankis jueguen en Europa, en la MLS les veo mucho disparando al muñeco, como ha pasado aquí.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Veremos si no la palma el lvnes



Si dobla durante el Mundial, la " Canarinha " ya tiene espíritu al que encomendarse... Como el espíritu de Juanito en el Madric, vamos....


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo no creo que se dejaran ganar. Si LE ha planificado esa derrota para evitar a Brasil y tener 4 días de descanso, es un genio.



Es que hubo un momento q España era tercera de grupo y segun LE no se entero de nada, todo fue muy extraño. El primer disparo a puerta de españa en la segunda parte fue en min 89! Y esas cosas de elegir rival siempre sale mal, aunque tengas mas dias de descanso y demas cosas


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

los holandeses han salido dormidísimos, que gol han fallao los Bidenes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Sorprende que EEUU tenga la pusesió.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es que hubo un momento q España era tercera de grupo y segun LE no se entero de nada, todo fue muy extraño. El primer disparo a puerta de españa en la segunda parte fue en min 89! Y esas cosas de elegir rival siempre sale mal, aunque tengas mas dias de descanso y demas cosas



Yo creo que somos así de malos


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

De momento, mandando en el campo los imperialit.tas...


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

*¿Qué sigue? ¿Qué Micronesia gane su primer partido?*


----------



## condimento (3 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> los holandeses han salido dormidísimos



Huele a historia conocida, uy qué bien juega el equipo menor, uy se merece ganar.... entonces el equipo bueno sin sudar apenas consigue ponerse por delante y a partir de ahí a aguantar bien. Ya está


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

Gol Holanda
Pozdrawiam


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Vaya golito


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Gol de los Doritos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Gol de Holanda. Y cuidao que los gusanos solo han marcado dos goles en 3 partidos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Los tulipanes estaban esperando los huecos para salir a la contra


----------



## condimento (3 Dic 2022)

Toda el área para Memphis y disparar cómodo, lo que decía vamos.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

Gol inmerecidísimo de Holanda.... Puta mierda...


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

El mejor tio de ellos va solito...como el otro día Messi con los mejicanos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

Gol de Holanda, menuda jugadita se han marcado de pases y combinaciones


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Gol de los cheetos


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Gol de los Doritos



Cuales son los partidos de octavos q cogio TVE1 ? el de españa, holanda-usa y ?


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Dic 2022)

Yo ya dije que de Van gaal no hay que fiarse. 

Lo mismo se pule a US, argentina y brasil y se planta en la final sin jugar un pijo.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Cuales son los partidos de octavos q cogio TVE1 ? el de españa, holanda-usa y ?



Inglaterra-Senegral
Croacia-Japón

Ni Francia, ni argensida, ni Brasida, ni Portvgal


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Inglaterra-Senegral
> Croacia-Japón
> 
> Ni Francia, ni argensida, ni Brasida, ni Portvgal



Joder, se han lucido


----------



## Ritalapollera (3 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Yo ya dije que de Van gaal no hay que fiarse.
> 
> Lo mismo se pule a US, argentina y brasil y se planta en la final sin jugar un pijo.



Argentina es la misma mierda que holanda pero con muchísima más suerte y las ayudas arbitrales. Ni en mil vidas eliminaría holanda a argentina.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (3 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Inglaterra-Senegral
> Croacia-Japón
> 
> Ni Francia, ni argensida, ni Brasida, ni Portvgal



Vamos, que sólo da partidos de mierda.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Argentina es la misma mierda que holanda pero con muchísima más suerte y las ayudas arbitrales. *Ni en mil vidas eliminaría holanda a argentina.*
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



te lo recordaré


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Joder, se han lucido



Eso no lo sabremos hasta el Martes, pero ya me contarás que avdiencia van a hacer con el Croacia-Japón a las 4 de la tarde


----------



## Zarpa (3 Dic 2022)

No culpen a TVE que lo hacen para asegurar los posibles cruces de España.


----------



## Ritalapollera (3 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> te lo recordaré



Es totalmente imposible que holanda se cargue a Argentina. Ojalá no pasara ninguna de las dos, pero se van a enfrentar en cuartos y te aseguro que Argentina le va a pasar por encima.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## condimento (3 Dic 2022)

Que sobrao el Memphis con disparo para la foto.


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Al final les quitan el balon delante la puerta veras


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

*El nuevo ‘sex symbol’ del Mundial*

Cho Gue-Sung ha pasado de 20.000 seguidores a 1,6 millones en Instagram en lo que va de Mundial. En Corea su fenómeno fan es imparable. Cabreó a Cristiano.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> No culpen a TVE que lo hacen para asegurar los posibles cruces de España.



Están repitiendo retransmisión con Croacia y con Japón, por muy bien que nos caigan no tenemos raiz algvna con ellos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Yo ya dije que de Van gaal no hay que fiarse.
> 
> Lo mismo se pule a US, argentina y brasil y se planta en la final sin jugar un pijo.



Yo ya dije que no quería a Fan Gal por el camino


----------



## Zarpa (3 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Están repitiendo retransmisión con Croacia y con Japón, por muy bien que nos caigan no tenemos raiz algvna con ellos



Ese Japón podría haber sido España tienen que asegurarse los derechos del partido.


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Pues yo la semana que viene la tengo complicada para ver los partidos y para comentar aqui


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

El dominio gusano se ha acabado ya


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Argentina es la misma mierda que holanda pero con muchísima más suerte y las ayudas arbitrales. Ni en mil vidas eliminaría holanda a argentina.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



A holanda le falla no tener un killer arriba. 

Porque si con de jong cabalgando tienes un perfil robben o bergkamp pules a todos.

Yo no veo a argentina superior a ninguna de su cuadro salvo australia. Pero tb puede perfectamente ganarle al resto. Este mundial de otoño es lo que es.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (3 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Jugando igual ya llegamos a semis de la euro, (eliminados a penaltis) finales de la competición chorra esa y de nuevo clasificados a la fase final. Olmo, Ferran, Asensio, Morata.......ninguno son top, pero es lo que tenemos y con eso hay que jugar. La ventaja es la juventud de los Olmo, Ferra, Ansu, Williams......Uruguay ha caído con Suarez y Cavanni......Alemania con Muller......Portugal sigue con CR7 y Argentina con Messi.....
> 
> Francia es otro cantar, pero ya nos batimos el cobre con ella y nos ganaron con gol-timo y para nada fueron superiores a nosotros.
> 
> Pero igual que digo esto, Marruecos o Portugal (Suiza) nos pueden mandar también para casa a la mínima que pillemos una pájara o la caguen con la salida del balón.



Estás hablando de muchos jugadores que son exfutbolistas, y en la Euro llegamos a semis ganando UN SOLO PARTIDO EN TODO EL CAMPEONATO contra la temible ESLOVAQUIA.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (3 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El nuevo ‘sex symbol’ del Mundial*
> 
> Cho Gue-Sung ha pasado de 20.000 seguidores a 1,6 millones en Instagram en lo que va de Mundial. En Corea su fenómeno fan es imparable. Cabreó a Cristiano.



guapísimo vamos.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Ese Japón podría haber sido España tienen que asegurarse los derechos del partido.



Se han ahorrado 4 perras de mierda, la fase final se compra al completo con la fase de España y quedan mil veces mejor


----------



## Vinicius Junior (3 Dic 2022)

Van Gaal me parece un crack, pero qué suerte está teniendo en este Mundial hasta ahora el jodío.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

a los usanos se les apagan las luces cuando se acercan al área totalmente


----------



## chomin (3 Dic 2022)

El planteamiento de Van Gaal perfecto tapando a los mediocentros, lo mejor de Usa, y dejando a los centrales dar salida que son más malos que un demonio


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Estás hablando de muchos jugadores que son exfutbolistas, y en la Euro llegamos a semis ganado UN SOLO PARTIDO EN TODO EL CAMPEONATO contra la temible ESLOVAQUIA.



Cuéntanos también lo de Italia a la que adoráis y ponéis siempre por las nubes:

Que ganó semi y final a penaltis, es decir tampoco GANÓ NINGUNO DE ESOS PARTIDOS y le dieron la copa...y no está en este torneo por torpes

Criticad todo no sólo a España


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Cuéntanos también lo de Italia a la que adoráis y ponéis siempre por las nubes:
> 
> Que ganó semi y final a penaltis, es decir tampoco GANÓ NINGUNO DE ESOS PARTIDOS y le dieron la copa...y no está en este torneo por torpes
> 
> Criticad todo no sólo a España



Eso o que brasil es incapaz de ganarle a una europea top en los cruces desde la epoca de rivaldo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Menuda mierda de partido, al menos he disfrutado de una excelente pizza de la casa Tarradellas, aunque está vez su gama más premiun, la de jamón serrano, la unidad está a 2'79 céntimos de euro en tu supermercado vecino DIA.

Sin duda un excelente producto que recomiendo.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menuda mierda de partido, al menos he disfrutado de una excelente pizza de la casa Tarradellas, aunque está vez su gama más premiun, la de jamón serrano, la unidad está a 2'79 céntimos de euro en tu supermercado vecino DIA.
> 
> Sin duda un excelente producto que recomiendo.



Lo que hace la inflación, ya valen 3 mortadelos


https://www.dia.es/compra-online/platos-preparados/pizzas-refrigeradas/p/28077


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Madre mía el comentarista de TVE...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Dic 2022)

la parada que ha hecho el portero de holanda al pelotazo del negro de EEUU : es unai simon y se la come


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía el comentarista de TVE...



Con Marchena y Cazorla... Una fiesta que te cagas ¡¡¡¡¡... Con Cacaolases y todo ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

1' de añadido


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

1 min de descuento


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Eso o que brasil es incapaz de ganarle a una europea top en los cruces desde la epoca de rivaldo.



A Holanda se le da muy bien Brasil

Es como Alemania para nosotros


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

Gol Holanda
Pozdrawiam


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Muy fácil para Holanda


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

2º gol de los Dortiso Team


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Tengo los testículos rígidos....parece el caparazón de una tortuga


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

Vaya manera de defender ese minuto de descuento.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

Segundo de los Cheetos... Me parece que ha marcado el único de piel clara que juega con ellos...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

2-0 y esto ya muy decantado


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

¿Pero alguién pensaba que USA podía ganar este partido?

que esto no es basket hoyga


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

Con tan poco los tulipanes se van a plantar en cuartos.Dos llegadas dos goles!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Dic 2022)

USA en plan inglaterra con carreritas y PRESION alta,pero claro un pelotazo y se quedan en bragas


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Dic 2022)

que desastre la defensa de US.

Todos los balones laterales estan yendo al punto de penalty en este mundial. Pues nada, no cubrimos eso.

Van gaal 2 Us 0

O pasa algo raro o lo tienen finiquitado los oranges.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Pero alguién pensaba que USA podía ganar este partido?
> 
> que esto no es basket hoyga



No estaban jugando tan mal los yankees!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Con tan poco los tulipanes se van a plantar en cuartos.Dos llegadas dos goles!
> Pozdrawiam



Pedazo de afición que van a hacer con el soccer, ¡ni el ambiente de las Ramblas hoyga!


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Pero alguién pensaba que USA podía ganar este partido?
> 
> que esto no es basket hoyga



Ni atletismo


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (3 Dic 2022)

Una réplica del Real Madrid-Liverpool. Un equipo asedia durante 45 minutos y pese a entretener, pierde. Y el otro le basta con llegar a la contra para meter gol.

Holanda, para lo que has quedado. La cuna del fútbol total jugando (y ganando) al antifútbol.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Dic 2022)

Que poquísima pegada tienen los americanos en ataque...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 1' de añadido




eran 10 pero el panel electronico no funcionaba bien y ahi saquedao en 1


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

Los holandeses adormecen al contrario y luego les meten todo lo gordo, los usanos son muy inocentos, tanto en defensa como en ataque van hacia porteria como tontitos, cuando ya sabemos que el peligro lo crea el tío que se retrasa un poquito y se queda solo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Dholphin


Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Con Marchena y Cazorla... Una fiesta que te cagas ¡¡¡¡¡... Con Cacaolases y todo ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

jo és que sóc col·leccionista des del 1993, al magreb tenien una botiga de videojocs quan era petit i allà anàvem els dissabtes a degollar els gorrins, pregar i jugar al tetris, ara a espanya estic millor i puc col·leccionar jocs com castlevania i megaman perquè cobro l'ingrés mínim vital gràcies al govern socialista.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Los holandeses adormecen al contrario y luego les meten todo lo gordo, los usanos son muy inocentos, tanto en defensa como en ataque van hacia porteria como tontitos, cuando ya sabemos que el peligro lo crea el tío que se retrasa un poquito y se queda solo



el dia que en EEUU el futbol pase a ser tan popular como el baloncesto , EEUU irá en tendencia a ser la brasil de norteamerica


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Pero alguién pensaba que USA podía ganar este partido?
> 
> que esto no es basket hoyga



De medio campo para alante tienen bastante. Weah me está encantando en este Mundial y Pulisic iría convocado con cualquier equipo del mundo.

Pero claro, de medio campo para atrás... Vaya esperpento, blanditos e inocentones.


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Dic 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Una réplica del Real Madrid-Liverpool. Un equipo asedia durante 45 minutos y pese a entretener, pierde. Y el otro le basta con llegar a la contra para meter gol.
> 
> Holanda, para lo que has quedado. La cuna del fútbol total jugando (y ganando) al antifútbol.



Han hecho final y semifinal en los ultimos mundiales, con esta version italianizada.

Y en brasil porque van gaal se quedo sin poder meter a su portero para penaltys, o la historia igual cambiaba.


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> No estaban jugando tan mal los yankees!
> Pozdrawiam



Que no es cuestión de jugar bien o mal

Es cuestión de crear peligro y materializarlo en goles

Han tirado un tiro a puerta que se lo para cualquier madre de parque infantil, así no le ganas a nadie


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

El comentarista tiene diabetes tipo ciborg


----------



## Charo afgana (3 Dic 2022)

Que asco me da la TV española,

comentaristas, las series que anuncian, los spots publicitarios, etc, etc 

Como puede haber gente que ve esto a diario?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

madre mía el calvo ese con el de las gafas....


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

https://hitpaw-usercontent.ap-south-1.linodeobjects.com/static/2022-12-03/OwfaAU2MpQ9ehnNuePXB4bpm/outputs/8El525488CYP1ZdgrcGOnp3z.mp4


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Los gusanos van a terminar hoy con un saco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Que asco me da la TV española,
> 
> comentaristas, las series que anuncian, los spots publicitarios, etc, etc
> 
> Como puede haber gente que ve esto a diario?



Al menos TV3 en mi amada Catalunya pone contenidos premium.


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Una réplica del Real Madrid-Liverpool. Un equipo asedia durante 45 minutos y pese a entretener, pierde. Y el otro le basta con llegar a la contra para meter gol.
> 
> Holanda, para lo que has quedado. La cuna del fútbol total jugando (y ganando) al antifútbol.



A mi me parece muy legitimo eso y para nada antifútbol

Es muy fácil hablar de antifútbol de los demás cuando tu equipo está forrao de estrellas no te jode


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Que no es cuestión de jugar bien o mal
> 
> Es cuestión de crear peligro y materializarlo en goles
> 
> *Han tirado un tiro a puerta que se lo para cualquier madre de parque infantil*, así no le ganas a nadie


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

Aprovechando el descanso de este interesantísimo y trepidante P. Bajos - USA, una pregunta así... " a vuela pluma "...

¿ Cómo veis la Luchoneta para el martes ???... Tengo la sensación ( y convicción ) que van a arder las Ramblas acabando el match... Y veo la celebración de la morería a full...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el dia que en EEUU el futbol pase a ser tan popular como el baloncesto , EEUU irá en tendencia a ser la brasil de norteamerica



eso no lo verán tus ojos, para la mayoría de usanos el jurgol es un deporte de mujeres


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

https://hitpaw-usercontent.ap-south-1.linodeobjects.com/static/2022-12-03/Q6jKEVuZDHp5Zrp0NGoZPsrh/outputs/kVTfG3whzSQMcZreDhkt6Y06.mp4


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

La que ha tenido Pulisic es para mandarle a jugar con la selección de tias americana

El que perdona eso palma y se lo merece ademas


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Aprovechando el descanso de este interesantísimo y trepidante P. Bajos - USA, una pregunta así... " a vuela pluma "...
> 
> ¿ Cómo veis la Luchoneta para el martes ???... Tengo la sensación ( y convicción ) que van a arder las Ramblas acabando el match... Y veo la celebración de la morería a full...



50% 50% asi lo veo


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1280498



Este tio es muy del montón pero al menos para penaltis

Prefiero que ponga a este que a De Gea


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Dic 2022)

Lo del antifútbol es una chorrada, sobre todo en competiciones internacionales, y aun más si eres un país relativamente pequeño como Holanda. Juegas con lo que tienes que salvo coincidencia astral no van a ser 11 cracks.

Los holandeses juegan a proteger a Van Dijk, darle cuerda a Dumfries que llega a todas, y llegar de segunda línea. Pa los yanquis, haber estudiao.


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> eso no lo verán tus ojos, para la mayoría de usanos el jurgol es un deporte de mujeres



El salario medio de la MLS es una porqueria. Asi que todos los niggers seguiran jugando a baloncesto y todos los panchitos a baseball.


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Aprovechando el descanso de este interesantísimo y trepidante P. Bajos - USA, una pregunta así... " a vuela pluma "...
> 
> ¿ Cómo veis la Luchoneta para el martes ???... Tengo la sensación ( y convicción ) que van a arder las Ramblas acabando el match... Y veo la celebración de la morería a full...



Regular, despues del partido contra Japon, tienen q espabilar mucho. Y marruecos quedo primera de grupo delante de croacia y belgica, casi nada


----------



## Charo afgana (3 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Aprovechando el descanso de este interesantísimo y trepidante P. Bajos - USA, una pregunta así... " a vuela pluma "...
> 
> ¿ Cómo veis la Luchoneta para el martes ???... Tengo la sensación ( y convicción ) que van a arder las Ramblas acabando el match... Y veo la celebración de la morería a full...



España es superior en todas las líneas,
sólo Hakimi sería titular en España,

si no hacen el idiota deberían ganar.

Victoria
España 70%
Moros 30%

* El problema es que probablemente hagan el idiota.


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Aprovechando el descanso de este interesantísimo y trepidante P. Bajos - USA, una pregunta así... " a vuela pluma "...
> 
> ¿ Cómo veis la Luchoneta para el martes ???... Tengo la sensación ( y convicción ) que van a arder las Ramblas acabando el match... Y veo la celebración de la morería a full...



Yo creo que ganan, pero sin ir sobraos y con bastantes sobresaltos

Piensa que tenemos un equipito apañao y compensado pero sin individualidades como el Depay de hoy por ejemplo


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

*Incoherencias ideológicas*


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Por lo menos el pájaro loco corre, algo que no le han enseñado a Iñaki Williams


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Sacada de la portería, not bad


----------



## Zarpa (3 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Aprovechando el descanso de este interesantísimo y trepidante P. Bajos - USA, una pregunta así... " a vuela pluma "...
> 
> ¿ Cómo veis la Luchoneta para el martes ???... Tengo la sensación ( y convicción ) que van a arder las Ramblas acabando el match... Y veo la celebración de la morería a full...



50/50 por motivos extradeportivos:
-Son los únicos moros que quedan (+FRA) juegan de local.
-Las revueltas funcionan y van a desmoralizar a los locales.
-España tiene suficiente prestigio para enorgullecerse de derrotarla pero no tanto como para no atreverse a tangarnos como hemos visto en otros mundiales.


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

Estoy de acuerdo que los tulipanes herejes no eliminan a Argentina ni en 4 prórrogas, pero van a sudar escabeche


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Regular, despues del partido contra Japon, tienen q espabilar mucho. Y marruecos quedo primera de grupo delante de croacia y belgica, casi nada



Eso no significa nada...

Cada partido, cada fase no es igual que otra

Los marroquís no juegan a estas alturas nunca y los españoles si...aplicad los tópicos coño, que alguna vez nos favorecen aunque no sirvan para nada en realidad


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Incoherencias ideológicas*



Joder... Vaya escándalo... Se lleva el mantel pegado a las tetas... Está de muerte la croata...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo que los tulipanes herejes no eliminan a Argentina ni en 4 prórrogas, pero van a sudar escabeche



La Holanda de Fan Gal es un equipo muy ordenado. Veo prorroguita


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

Los usanos no le marcan a Holanda ni poniendo a Van Gaal de portero... Qué poca definición arriba... Madre mía...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Este tio es muy del montón pero al menos para penaltis
> 
> Prefiero que ponga a este que a De Gea



eso desde luego

como desde luego hay mejores porteros que este en España


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Los usanos no le marcan a Holanda ni poniendo a Van Gaal de portero... Qué poca definición arriba... Madre mía...



Son mejores que España, no me vendría muy arriba con las críticas a ellos...


----------



## Zarpa (3 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Incoherencias ideológicas*



Yo no veo ninguna incoherencia, protejo lo mío y me aprovecho del otro.


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Los usanos no le marcan a Holanda ni poniendo a Van Gaal de portero... Qué poca definición arriba... Madre mía...



Y lo de Argentina va a ser igual

Vaya mierda de jornada


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Eso no significa nada...
> 
> Cada partido, cada fase no es igual que otra
> 
> Los marroquís no juegan a estas alturas nunca y los españoles si...aplicad los tópicos coño, que alguna vez nos favorecen aunque no sirvan para nada en realidad



De momento Holanda enseña el camino


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el dia que en EEUU el futbol pase a ser tan popular como el baloncesto , EEUU irá en tendencia a ser la brasil de norteamerica



En mujeres de momento son potencia!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Son mejores que España, no me vendría muy arriba con las críticas a ellos...



La Luchoneta es como una caja de bombones... ( Forrest Gump )...


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Había creado un deepstory genial y me lo han reventado pidiéndome pasta


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo creo que ganan, pero sin ir sobraos y con bastantes sobresaltos
> 
> Piensa que tenemos un equipito apañao y compensado pero sin individualidades como el Depay de hoy por ejemplo



Como ya dije desde el primer partido y extrapolando los resultados de la Nations League y la última eurocopa , hay competitividad para llegar a semifinales.

Pero con un partido de cruces malo que habría que ganarlo por suerte (arbitraje a favor o tanda de penaltis)

Ese partido sería el de cuartos. Como ya pasó en la eurocopa. 

Luego en semifinales podríamos hacer un buen partido contra Francia, pero de nada nos valdría.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

A ver si así... A balón parao.... Vamos USA coñoooo ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> eso desde luego
> 
> como desde luego hay mejores porteros que este en España



Antes había mas ahora no tantos

Si hasta equipos muy normalitos como el Villarreal ponen un argentino en ese puesto

No me extraña que se tenga que ir a la Premier a por 2 porteros, porque al menos juegan

Aqui el del Osasuna podría venir pero no se me ocurre otro


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> La Luchoneta es como una caja de bombones... ( Forrest Gump )...



Pero de los malos, de los que le meten frvta escarchada y licor para que estén agrios


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

El portero gusano ha parado una, ojo al dato...


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el dia que en EEUU el futbol pase a ser tan popular como el baloncesto , EEUU irá en tendencia a ser la brasil de norteamerica



Ayer escuche que en 1994, la audiencia del campeonato en USA fue de 4 millones

En éste es de 26 millones, con un 80% de origen "latino". Y el próximo mundial es allí,  así que la tendencia es al alza. Unos cuartos de final sería posible para ellos siendo locales


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (3 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Estás hablando de muchos jugadores que son exfutbolistas, y en la Euro llegamos a semis ganando UN SOLO PARTIDO EN TODO EL CAMPEONATO contra la temible ESLOVAQUIA.



Por supuesto que son ex-futbolistas, en cambio nosotros tenemos ya el relevo generacional en el campo, todas esas selecciones que te he nombrado tienen ahora que hacer el proceso que ya ha hecho España. Alemania hace unos años goleo a Brasil y se proclamo campeona del mundo, en los siguientes dos mundiales ha quedado fuera en fase de grupos (si no recuerdo mal)

Y sobre llegar empatando o ganando por los pelos, pues como hace Italia y tiene unos cuantos mundiales. En el de España pasaron de milagro habiendo empatado los 3 partidos. No ganaron ni uno en la fase de grupos. Y después se marcaron un partidazo contra Brasil con Rossi con actuación estelar:


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Mamadú Robinson is down


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

*El peluquero del Mundial es español*

Alejandro Oliva corta el pelo a Koke, Morata, Joao Félix, Valverde, Giménez, Herrera... Durante la cita de Qatar ha viajado para cuidar de primera mano su imagen.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

Bueno... Visto lo visto, vamos ambientando el hilo para más tarde...


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Como ya dije desde el primer partido y extrapolando los resultados de la Nations League y la última eurocopa , hay competitividad para llegar a semifinales.
> 
> Pero con un partido de cruces malo que habría que ganarlo por suerte (arbitraje a favor o tanda de penaltis)
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que es más abordable Francia en semis que otros


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Dic 2022)

US perdio a Sargent que arriba es el que mas calidad tiene junto a Pulisic.

Y se nota. Con mamadues a holanda no le haces ni cosquillas.


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Madre lo que ha fallado Holanda...ahora los que merecen perder son ellos


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El peluquero del Mundial es español*
> 
> Alejandro Oliva corta el pelo a Koke, Morata, Joao Félix, Valverde, Giménez, Herrera... Durante la cita de Qatar ha viajado para cuidar de primera mano su imagen.



Que verguenza un peluquero espanyol como si eso fuera motivo de orgullo o algo por el estilo


----------



## Vorsicht (3 Dic 2022)

1285 páginas está mierda!!!
Y tenéis la poca vergüenza de decir que esto no es un foro de sucnormales?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

1a europea en cuartos


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Madre lo que ha fallado Holanda...ahora los que merecen perder son ellos



El mérito es del portero


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El peluquero del Mundial es español*
> 
> Alejandro Oliva corta el pelo a Koke, Morata, Joao Félix, Valverde, Giménez, Herrera... Durante la cita de Qatar ha viajado para cuidar de primera mano su imagen.




no , a Valverde, Giménez, Herrera ... ya no , ahora se lo cortan ellos mismos en el baño del avion


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Los usa masculinos da igual lo que hagan, a diferencia de su fútbol femenino que si domina el panorama mundial el masculino no evoluciona.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

Jajjajajajajajajajajjajjaja....

El usano falla un gol HECHO ¡¡¡¡¡¡.... Jjaajajaja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Tenemos que nacionalizar a Wright, es tan malo como Nico Williams o Balde


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

mejor no nos reimos mucho de los usanos que hace dos mundiales a nosotros nos metieron 5-1


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

En USA sale un negro platino... GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Goool americano


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

Gol USA

Pozdrawiam


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

GOL DE LOS GUSANOS


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Dic 2022)

Madre mía he sentido escalofríos viendo a Wright, me parecía Busquets corriendo


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Golazo gusano



Spoiler



ironic mode


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Dic 2022)

Gol USA,churro nivel dios...


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Pero vaya churro


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Dic 2022)

Madre mía vaya remate del negro xD


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

GOL ... 2-1


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

Holanda con el miedo en el cuerpo ahora!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

Gol muy Paco; pero GOL.... Vamos chavales ¡¡¡¡


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero vaya churro



Si eso lo ha hecho a propósito sería uno de los grandes goles de la historia de los mundiales...

...ni de coña vamos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

No sabe ni cómo lo ha metido


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

Eso pasa por especular tanto y no matar el partido con el tercero.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (3 Dic 2022)

Ja, ja, menudo churro de gol (aunque si lo hacen Messi o Mbappé nos lo venden como el mejor de la historia).


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Dic 2022)

Vaya gol 

La casi cagada de memphis ha puesto a US en modo avalancha.


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Bueno... Visto lo visto, vamos ambientando el hilo para más tarde...



Coño no había pensado que juegan contra un país que tiene en la.bandera la unión Jack


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

Pues hay partido, gol de USA, queda tiempo todavia


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

se va a poner bonito el partido, hasta que los holandeses metan el tercero


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Vaya gol
> 
> La casi cagada de memphis ha puesto a US en modo avalancha.



El gol usano es serio candidato al Golden Paco's Goal FIFA 2022... Sin duda...


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

Gol 
Pozdrawiam


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Hale se acabó

Mirad americanos así se hace


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Me he ido de hilo y he puesto lo del gol en otro hilo

Que se jodan y si eso que me reporten









DeepStory de MyHeritage, dé voz a las historias de su familia con tecnología de IA


DeepStory de MyHeritage, una tecnología de IA para crear un video animado de un antepasado contando su propia historia a partir de fotos e información histórica familiar




myhr.tg


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

3-1
San se acabó!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Se acabó la pájara


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

Mierda... Ha marcado un mono de naranja....


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Tercero oranje


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> se va a poner bonito el partido, hasta que los holandeses metan el tercero



ya lo metieron


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Qué bien hacen las marcas estos defensas

Luego os quejáis de los españoles


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Dic 2022)

Vaya gol...no tienen pegada en ataque pero es que además en defensa son blandos cual mierda de pavo...  

Esto está vendido ya


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Dic 2022)

The land of the free...goal

Pero no la cagueis asi, mongolicos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Pensaba que Holanda sería poco para los boludos pero me están gustando más


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## VandeBel (3 Dic 2022)

USA go out!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

que bien se lo pasa la milfilla del gorrito, esa quiere rabo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Dic 2022)

Casi mejor así, holanda-argentina


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Dic 2022)

Vaya chilena, no ha hecho una en su vida hulio


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya gol...no tienen pegada en ataque pero es que además en defensa son blandos cual mierda de pavo...
> 
> Esto está vendido ya



Esas marcas tan mal hechas son de alevines...

El último gol es un gol de niños pequeños, no de una copa del mundo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> que bien se lo pasa la milfilla del gorrito, esa quiere rabo



Pues el de al lado tiene una pinta de cuckold que tira para atrás... Ya ves... La vida es así...


----------



## VandeBel (3 Dic 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> 1285 páginas está mierda!!!
> Y tenéis la poca vergüenza de decir que esto no es un foro de sucnormales?



1285. Por el culo te la hinco.


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Dic 2022)

A mi dumfries nunca me ha parecido nada del otro mundo. 

Pero metio al inter en octavos de champions con la mano de dios y esta haciendo un mundial brutal.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Dic 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> 1285. Por el culo te la hinco.



Los intelectuales de vez en cuando necesitan rebajarse a menesteres mundanos para dejar descansar al cerebro.


----------



## chomin (3 Dic 2022)

Jaja menuda chilena usana, como las que hago yo jugando con los colegas, primero me siento y luego tijera


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Dic 2022)

Los yankees se han dado por vencidos


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Dic 2022)

Marchena tiene menos luces que una patera


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

6 minutos


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

6 min de descuento


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Los yankees se han dado por vencidos



Es que con 6 minutos no le dan la vuelta a esto...

Holanda no es el Manchester City y no regala eliminatorias


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Sinceramente que usa esté en octavos es de chiste


----------



## fred (3 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Marchena tiene menos luces que una patera



Yo estoy esperando que diga: Ya estamos como el Luisma es tonto....


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Lo de ponerse a hacer cambios con el partido finalizado es de chiste


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es que con 6 minutos no le dan la vuelta a esto...
> 
> Holanda no es el Manchester City y no regala eliminatorias



Todavía resquema ehh jajajaj


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Dic 2022)

El yanqui del Valencia es buenillo, eh.


----------



## Zarpa (3 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo de ponerse a hacer cambios con el partido finalizado es de chiste



Es un favor a los reservas, gestión de grupo...


----------



## VandeBel (3 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Marchena tiene menos luces que una patera



Pues seguramente, pero ojalá estuviera en activo con 25 años. Mil veces mejor que el Pau, el Eric y toda esa morralla de centrales.


----------



## chomin (3 Dic 2022)

No se como lo veis por TVE con lo entretenidos que son los comentaristas panchitos


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Todavía resquema ehh jajajaj



Es que es igual que hoy: iban ganando de 2 y regalan la eliminatoria


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (3 Dic 2022)

Muy fácil para países bajos que va a cuartos


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Dic 2022)

Ayer el suiza serbia 5 goles. 

Primer partido de octavos 4 goles. 

Esta cambiando esto o efecto mierda defensas?

Le vamos a meter 6 a los moros de marlaska.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

El partido de Argentina vale la pena verlo?

O que pierdan contra Australia ni se contempla


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

En la publi de FIFA ponen el gol de Penaldo a De Gea de tiro libre...de 3 millones de goles tienen que poner ese tocate los cojones


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

la clave ha sido la libreta de Van jaal


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El yanqui del Valencia es buenillo, eh.



A mi el que no me parece malo es el Dest, no se porque el Barcelona no lo cedió a su filial el Valencia, jugaría más que en el Milan


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> la clave ha sido la libreta de Van jaal



Menos mal que está Davis para decirle que Bogarde ya no juega


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En la publi de FIFA ponen el gol de Penaldo a De Gea de tiro libre...de 3 millones de goles tienen que poner ese tocate los cojones



De Gea ese día era un chiste


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Ayer el suiza serbia 5 goles.
> 
> Primer partido de octavos 4 goles.
> 
> ...



En este partido defensa de pastel claramente


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Menos mal que está Davis para decirle que Bogarde ya no juega



tu sempra nejativo nunca nunca positifo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

¿ Cómo ha acabado el apasionante HOL - USA ?.... Me he puesto a ver La 2... " Grandes Documentales, Amur, el Amazonas de Asia " y me he perdío el final del partido....


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El partido de Argentina vale la pena verlo?
> 
> O que pierdan contra Australia ni se contempla



Yo creo que Australia tiene las mismas posibilidades que USA hoy: ninguna


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> De Gea ese día era un chiste



a Edurne le hace reir


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo de ponerse a hacer cambios con el partido finalizado es de chiste



Cobrna la prima los jugadores que entran, es un favor.


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> De Gea ese día era un chiste



En ese gol no se podía hacer nada


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En ese gol no se podía hacer nada



Mira el segundo


----------



## VandeBel (3 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El partido de Argentina vale la pena verlo?
> 
> O que pierdan contra Australia ni se contempla



Lo veo muy muy difícil. Espero que Holanda los mande a pastar en cuartos.


----------



## qbit (3 Dic 2022)

Otros anglos fuera.


----------



## qbit (3 Dic 2022)

A muchos la alegría de clasificarse les va a durar muy poquito.


----------



## qbit (3 Dic 2022)

"Defense needs to be shipped off to Guantanamo"


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

*Van Gaal explica qué es el soccer*

Lección táctica de Países Bajos, que anuló el juego de Estados Unidos. Memphis y Dumfries, las estrellas. La Oranje rellena su autoestima.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lección táctica de Países Bajos, que anuló el juego de Estados Unidos. Memphis y Dumfries, las estrellas. La Oranje rellena su autoestima.



en el próximo mundial salimos con 5 negrocs mínimo de titulares


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

*Mucho ojito con la Japón de Moriyasu*


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Mira el segundo



Ya, eso si...

Y el primero es un penalti de regalo de Nacho a Ronaldo


----------



## Hamtel (3 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Cómo ha acabado el apasionante HOL - USA ?.... Me he puesto a ver La 2... " Grandes Documentales, Amur, el Amazonas de Asia " y me he perdío el final del partido....



3-1


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Los tengo rellenos!!!


----------



## FeiJiao (3 Dic 2022)

Fuera usanos...


----------



## bsnas (3 Dic 2022)

Desde que era un enano en 1994 con el mitico Lalas y la camiseta towapa de las estrellas que decian que USA iba a pegar el pelotazo en el futbol de aqui a "pocos años".

Estamos en el 2022, y aparte de meter mas extranjeros que nunca siguen palmando rapido y con escasos signos de progresion, esperaremos al proximo mundial a ver si dan el salto o ke ase, por lo menos pueden sacar pecho de haber aguantado mas que los siempre sobrevalorados mexicanos y los canadienses.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (3 Dic 2022)

Vaya coladero de defensa!!


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (3 Dic 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Desde que era un enano en 1994 con el mitico Lalas y la camiseta towapa de las estrellas que decian que USA iba a pegar el pelotazo en el futbol de aqui a "pocos años".
> 
> Estamos en el 2022, y aparte de meter mas extranjeros que nunca siguen palmando rapido y con escasos signos de progresion, esperaremos al proximo mundial a ver si dan el salto o ke ase, por lo menos pueden sacar pecho de haber aguantado mas que los siempre sobrevalorados mexicanos y los canadienses.



O que los italianos, alemanes y uruguayos.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (3 Dic 2022)

NOHOMO


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

*Qué esperar de gente que le dice soccer al fútbol*


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues yo la semana que viene la tengo complicada para ver los partidos y para comentar aqui



Pues tío, algo habrá que hacer, tendrás que pillarte vacaciones, que lo primero es lo primero.

*VAMOS A GANAR A MARRUECOS????*

Hugo Sánchez dice que no tiene duda de que Luis Tabique hizo todo lo posible por perder el partido y que él lo había hecho alguna vez ....


----------



## bsnas (3 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> O que los italianos, alemanes y uruguayos.



Bueno... Uruguay no gana nada desde la prehistoria, y Alemania / Italia son selecciones ganadoras que atraviesan sus momentos malos como todas las selecciones, no se que quieres decir con esa comparacion, USA sigue siendo un bluff que no ha demostrado nada con todo lo que supuestamente invierten desde aquel lejano pelotazo de 1994... y ojo que se repite en 2026, esperemos que al menos el VAR les ayude a llegar a semis aunque sea y que parezcan que son buenos.


----------



## The Replicant (3 Dic 2022)

yo hoy soy más autraliano que un canguro

taluecs


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Que verguenza un peluquero espanyol como si eso fuera motivo de orgullo o algo por el estilo



*
@Sir Connor *pon gifs de tetas de esos que pones siempre porque tu humor es difícil de pillar. 
Hay que especializarse, y lo tuyo son los gifs de tetas.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (3 Dic 2022)

¿Se va a poder ver el Boludolandia vs. Australia en abierto?


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (3 Dic 2022)

En USA no entendéis que el tema deporte funciona diferente que aquí, siendo muy importante el deporte a nivel universitario, que es la cantera real de USA en casi todos los deportes. Atletismo, natación, baloncesto, futbol americano, etc....

Los deportes estrella de equipo en USA son el Beisbol, el futbol americano, el basket, el hockey sobre patines creo que también pega muy fuerte. Individuales pues atletismo, tenis, natación, etc....

Y que ocurre, pues que en estos deportes puedes ganar mucha mas pasta y hay mas inversión que en futbol. Por lo que los que tienen cualidades físicas tienen muchas opciones y mejores que el futbol, para hacer carrera.

Por eso el futbol masculino no arranca en USA.

Si el futbol fuese la primera opción de los deportistas estoy seguro de que en unos años montarían un equipazo, pero mientras sea la 4ºo o 5º o 6ª o vete a saber, no creo que hagan mucho mas de lo que hacen ahora


----------



## GorilaCivilzado (3 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> yo hoy soy más autraliano que un canguro
> 
> taluecs



Porqué amigo?


----------



## ProArian (3 Dic 2022)

*Cho Gue-sung, el delantero de Corea del Sur que se volvió viral en la Copa del Mundo, por ser guapo








'Cho Gue-sung ... accept my hand in marriage' — South Korea's gorgeous striker has gone viral at the World Cup


Cho Gue-sung has gone viral not for his goals for South Korea but because of his beautiful face




theathletic.com




*

Brutal. Este mongoloide esta recibiendo propuestas de matrimonio de shorteens occidentales, ahora mismo ya tiene 2M de seguidores en su instagram.

*BRUTALLLLL!*


----------



## el ruinas II (3 Dic 2022)

ProArian dijo:


> *Cho Gue-sung, el delantero de Corea del Sur que se volvió viral en la Copa del Mundo, por ser guapo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es que parece , literalmente , un muñeco


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

Once confirmado de Argentina. *DibuMartínez, Molina, Romero, Otamendi, Acuña, De Paul, Enzo Fernández, Mac Allister, Papu Gómez, Mesi y Julián Álvarez.* 







Tenemos once confirmado en Australia. Juegan de inicio *Ryan, Degenek, Rowles, Souttar, Behich, Mooy, Baccus, Irvine, Mc Gree, Leckie y Duke.*


----------



## The Replicant (3 Dic 2022)

GorilaCivilzado dijo:


> Porqué amigo?



no pregunte ustec boludeces

taluecs


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> En USA no entendéis que el tema deporte funciona diferente que aquí, siendo muy importante el deporte a nivel universitario, que es la cantera real de USA en casi todos los deportes. Atletismo, natación, baloncesto, futbol americano, etc....
> 
> Los deportes estrella de equipo en USA son el Beisbol, el futbol americano, el basket, el hockey sobre patines creo que también pega muy fuerte. Individuales pues atletismo, tenis, natación, etc....
> 
> ...



No digo que no, pero vamos, son casi 300 millones, o por ahí andarán, con gente de todo el mundo.

No sé cómo lo tienen montado, pero tiene que ser un desastre ...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No digo que no, pero vamos, son casi 300 millones, o por ahí andarán, con gente de todo el mundo.
> 
> No sé cómo lo tienen montado, pero tiene que ser un desastre ...



337 minolles


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> 337 minolles



La hostia. 

Hay 70 millones de panchitos, raro es que no tengan una buena selección.


----------



## kronopio (3 Dic 2022)

Tienen los austrolopitecus algún jugador a seguir?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Dic 2022)

*CON EMPAQUE Y PAQUISMO AUSTRALIA PREVALECERÁ.*


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Hay salseo hoy por aqui con el partido de Argentina?.

Pena que pasarán, ojalá se quedasen por el camino


----------



## chomin (3 Dic 2022)

ProArian dijo:


> *Cho Gue-sung, el delantero de Corea del Sur que se volvió viral en la Copa del Mundo, por ser guapo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que es muy juapo, no homo

Tiene razón @eLPERRO que estos son los chinos juapos


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

*El padre de todos*


----------



## Charo afgana (3 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Once confirmado de Argentina. *DibuMartínez, Molina, Romero, Otamendi, Acuña, De Paul, Enzo Fernández, Mac Allister, Papu Gómez, Mesi y Julián Álvarez.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sólo un apellido italiano en todo el once,

después que si son de Nápoles.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Qué esperar de gente que le dice soccer al fútbol*



Mas patetico es lo de aquí, que no distingue la mayoría entre el "rugby" y el "fútbol americano"


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

*A Alemania esta vez le salió el lado malo de la línea*


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (3 Dic 2022)

¿no hacen el partido de argentiuna en abierto?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (3 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿no hacen el partido de argentiuna en abierto?



En España no. Estoy buscando para ver online.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Hay salseo hoy por aqui con el partido de Argentina?.
> 
> Pena que pasarán, ojalá se quedasen por el camino



Yo lo voy a seguir por aquí con vosotros mirando el resultado en el *ASS*.

Si pierden me tomaré un par de cubatas que hace un mes que no bebo y me ha entrado ansiedac, y si ganan probablemente también me los tome.


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Paco Australiano, desbordando la defensa boluda


----------



## DigitalMarketer (3 Dic 2022)

Todos con Australia


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿no hacen el partido de argentiuna en abierto?



No, eligieron el Holanda USA


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Yo lo voy a seguir por aquí con vosotros mirando el resultado en el *ASS*.
> 
> Si pierden me tomaré un par de cubatas que hace un mes que no bebo y me ha entrado ansiedac, y si ganan probablemente también me los tome.



El otro dia nos lo pasamos cpjonudosimamente en el partido de España.

Hay que decir que la nochecita aquella fue muy heavy jajajajajja


----------



## Octubrista (3 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿no hacen el partido de argentiuna en abierto?







__





SoccerStreams.net - The official reddit soccer streams


Soccer Streams is the official replacement for reddit soccer streams, The best quality soccer streaming links available for all leagues and world Cup football streams!




worldcup.soccerstreams.net


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias compi!


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

¿Creéis que los marroquíes que viven en España son más civilizados que los que viven en Bélgica? El martes a las 18.00 aproximadamente lo veremos…


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Dic 2022)

Bueno, mundial ahora y a las 10 Fury vs Chisora.

Noche de fracasabado top


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Bueno, mundial ahora y a las 10 Fury vs Chisora.
> 
> Noche de fracasabado top



Partido + pelis + calentito.

Está cayendo una buena, como para encima salir por salir...


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

Las kan gu Roos se llevan hoy un saco?


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

*La prensa marroquí opina sobre España: “Contra Japón...”*

En el entrenamiento de este sábado de Marruecos en Doha, la prensa marroquí ha analizado a España junto a los periodistas que siguen a La Roja. Entre bromas soltaron esta frase del partido frente a Japón.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Los de la COPE chupándole la polla a los argensimios


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Las kan gu Roos se llevan hoy un saco?



Esperemos que no.


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Todos con Australia



Vaya lomo tiene 

Se puede hacer a la plancha y todo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Todos con Australia



japuta casi me saca un ojo con los pieses


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

Himno feo el austral ano


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Que levante la mano el que cuando suena una parte del himno de Argentina piensa que van a empezar a tocar la de "érase, una vez, un planeta triste y oscuro"


----------



## Zarpa (3 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Menuda cursilada anglo.


----------



## Charo afgana (3 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Bueno, mundial ahora y a las 10 Fury vs Chisora.
> 
> Noche de fracasabado top



Otra vez Fury VS Chisora?

Deben ser colegas, por la bolsa y tal,

no tiene sentido.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Partido + pelis + calentito.
> 
> Está cayendo una buena, como para encima salir por salir...



Yo me voy a poner un podcast ahora cenando, a ver si mi mughera no tiene ganas de hablar y se pone a mirar alguna serie, luego duermo a mi hijo, que no le importa que mire el móvil o escuche algo, luego un pelotazo durante la prórroga del Argentina - Australia (*espero*), y otro pelotazo para celebrar que Australia gana los penaltys.

Quedaría una buena noche.

También estoy con un pijama con el que podría ir a esquiar, hay que ahorrar electricidac.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Joer, no habian puesto aun ni el marcador arriba y ya casi corner a fsvor de los Koalas


----------



## Th89 (3 Dic 2022)

Los hambrentinos podrían hacer de presidiarios en cualquier peli de serie B.

Menudas pintas


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

el canguro que ha sacado de centro llevaba maquillaje o no sé pero rarro rarro rarrrro


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (3 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Mas patetico es lo de aquí, que no distingue la mayoría entre el "rugby" y el "fútbol americano"



No es patético, es simplemente que no hay tradición.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

Me da a mí que en octavos va a haber alguna que otra sorpresa.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

Ojalá sea mañana jejejeje! 
Por qué no? Soñar es gratis!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Avstralia es una pvta hez de equipo que está de rebote, si se van los bolvdos va a ser un hostiazo sideral


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (3 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Yo lo voy a seguir por aquí con vosotros mirando el resultado en el *ASS*.
> 
> Si pierden me tomaré un par de cubatas que hace un mes que no bebo y me ha entrado ansiedac, y si ganan probablemente también me los tome.







__





 » Argentina vs Australia En Vivo | Copa Mundial Qatar 2022 | Octavos Final | Rojadirecta


Ver Argentina vs Australia en vivo y gratis en Rojadirecta.




www.rojadirectaenvivo.club





Antivirus y bloqueador de ventanas y todo lo que tengas para detener ataques y que se te meta mierda, pero yo lo estoy viendo bastante bien


----------



## il banditto (3 Dic 2022)

El australiano ese de melenita y bigote parece un maniquí   en mi equipo de fútbol hace 20 años le habrían caído toneladas de hostias por mariconazo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

defendiendo con un 4-4-2 de libro los canguros


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Dic 2022)

se ha equivocado de deporte el roo y le ha dao con la mano


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Eso es penalty, no?


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Dic 2022)

Y otro más. 
Van dos manos.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Ya se podría pagar un par de pvtas el Infantino, que cada vec que lo sacan parace ahí medio avtista


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Eso es penalty, no?



No sé, pero alguno así se ha pitado, eso seguro


----------



## Zarpa (3 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Eso es penalty, no?



Estaba fuera del área. Por eso no hay var pero debería intervenir en todo.


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

Australia debe jugar duro


----------



## qbit (3 Dic 2022)

Podríamos hacer una encuesta de cuáles son los uniformes más elegantes del mundial. Uruguay es de los que más.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (3 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Eso es penalty, no?



Pues yo pienso que también, ha cortado un centro y bien separada del cuerpo


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Estaba fuera del área. Por eso no hay var pero debería intervenir en todo.



No recuerdo pero yo creo que dentro


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Australia debe jugar duro



Y saltar mucho.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

A ver

Si Tostarica jugó de blanco, alemania también y contra japón, Alemania jugó con pantalón oscuro

Por qué cojones dicen que la FIFA pidió que jugáramos todo de rojo?

Porque contra moroland jugaremos con la camisa azul


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (3 Dic 2022)

Hostia De Paul


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Dic 2022)

Los roos deben ser como su país, que a la quie te descuidas te mata.


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Son flojisimos los de amarillo chico, flojisimos, ojalá mejoren.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

De momento la posesión es de los boludos! Australia replegada atrás.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

a Acuña lo vieron dos premios nobel el otro día y lo querían diseccionar, buscaban al eslabon perdido, se ha salvado por poco


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Dic 2022)

Argentina no hace ná. 
Nos vamos a los penalties si no espabilan.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (3 Dic 2022)

Australia es digna de merecer un saco de goles, son malísimos.


----------



## JAGGER (3 Dic 2022)

Partido N° 1000 de Messi, con 778 goles. Genio total.


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Dic 2022)

Catenaccio del Cádiz o Las Palmas o lo que sean.


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Argentina no hace ná.
> Nos vamos a los penalties si no espabilan.



Catenaccio aussie


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Argentina no hace ná.
> Nos vamos a los penalties si no espabilan.



Si pasa Australia, lo firmo ya


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

Australia, 0 ocasiones de gol ... es igual cuándo leas esto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Sois conscientes que el único mundial que hemos ganado, lo hicimos con la camiseta azul se impuso en tiempos de Franco?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Los canguros tienen intención de estar detrás todo el partido


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Simeone estaria feliz (de Australia)


----------



## JAGGER (3 Dic 2022)

Australia termina con 2 expulsiones.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Están muy blancos los de Brasil, no?

Es que ya no toman el sol?


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Están muy blancos los de Brasil, no?
> 
> Es que ya no toman el sol?



Les falta las células que pigmentan


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Dic 2022)

meter el primer gol en juego posicional sin espacios ni mierdas es complicado como se ve. 

España lo ha conseguido en los tres partidos y dos son empate y derrota. 

Somos unicos eh


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Tarjeta para el bellerín amarillo


----------



## Charo afgana (3 Dic 2022)

Argentina en el min 10 con prisas por marcar,
jugando directo,

España en el min 80 y perdiendo,
dando pases de mierda como si no fuera con ellos,

esto no va de tener más o menos calidad,
va de tener actitud,

estos son una banda pero les echan ganas.


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Tarjeta para el bellerín amarillo



Se le ha corrido el rimel.


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Tarjeta para el bellerín amarillo



Proyecto hombre versión oceánica


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Se le ha corrido el rimel.



Tirne pinta de actor porno setentero-ochentero


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Argentina si toca atrás, no tienen a San Unai


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, lo de presentar candidatura para ser sede del mundial junto a moroland, en qué quedó?


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

Sí Argentina no gana este partido es para matarlos y es que Australia muy floja, flojita.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

18' en pisar el área rival que han tardao los aussies


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Por cierto, lo de presentar candidatura para ser sede del mundial junto a moroland, en qué quedó?



Creo que vamos con Portugal


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

Físicamente se les ve bien a los Australia


----------



## Jean du Moulin (3 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Sois conscientes que el único mundial que hemos ganado, lo hicimos con la camiseta azul se impuso en tiempos de Franco?



El único mundial que hemos ganado...lo hemos hecho con Zapatero en las gradas, y en la Moncloa....


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Sí Argentina no gana este partido es para matarlos y es que Australia muy floja, flojita.
> Pozdrawiam.



Madre mia,me estoy durmiendo.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

Aunque los boludos están abusando de la posesión del balón parece España.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Kursk (3 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Sois conscientes que el único mundial que hemos ganado, lo hicimos con la camiseta azul se impuso en tiempos de Franco?



Quien es Luis enrique para imponer el uniforme oficial de la seleccion y que ahora sea rojo completo como un belgica o marruecos de la vida?

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Tirne pinta de actor porno setentero-ochentero



Van a llamarlo para el casting de la precuela de Torremolinos 73


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Madre mia,me estoy durmiendo.



Aburre hasta las gaviotas hambrientas.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 18' en pisar el área rival que han tardao los aussies



Como alli el desagüe va al revés que en hemisferio Norte y ahora alli es primavera, casi Verano, también pensaban que se atacaba en la porteria del de azul jajajajajajj


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Dic 2022)

Australia de momento se defiende bien.


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

*Los negocios de Luis Enrique y su esposa*

El seleccionador nacional ha apostado por el sector inmobiliario, por la electricidad y por los caballos, la gran pasión de su hija Sira.


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

Bien plantados


----------



## Azog el Profanador (3 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Creo que vamos con Portugal



Y Ucrania si no recuerdo mal.

PD:

Candidatura de España-Portugal-Ucrania para la Copa Mundial de Fútbol 2030 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Como alli el desagüe va al revés que en hemisferio Norte y ahora alli es primavera, casi Verano, también pensaban que se atacaba en la porteria del de azul jajajajajajj



Bueno, azul o morado o lo que sea


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>



Totalmente jejeje


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Dic 2022)

Van mejorando. 
Penalty para los aus.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Lo del patadón y que un tipo alto la baje en el medio campo, lo sigue haciendo algún equipo?

Estoy hasta los huevos de los pasecitos al borde del área


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Madre mia,me estoy durmiendo.



Y yo


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Dic 2022)

Nunca debimos inventar el tiki-taka. Mira que somos dañinos...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOL ... de Señooooooooor


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

Como tengan que presionar con messi para robar alguna bola
...


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

El portero hasta se ha pvesto a jvgar con los pies como Unai


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Van mejorando.
> Penalty para los aus.



Joee que estoy reiniciando, en serio???


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Dic 2022)

Argentina tiene la misma obsesión estúpida que España de salir con el balón jugado desde muy atrás.


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Joee que estoy reiniciando, en serio???



No. Era por darle emoción.


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Argentina tiene la misma obsesión estúpida que España de salir con el balón jugado desde muy atrás.



Hoy por hoy casitodos los equipos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Os imagináis que el mundial fuera en América y este partido fuera de madrugada en Europa

La de gente que se despertaría al día siguiente espatarrao en el sofá


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Dic 2022)

Se vuenen arriba los amarillos. Recuperan más y catan área.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (3 Dic 2022)

Va a ser una victoria fácil para Argentina, 2-0.
Acabarán pillando a Australia.


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Dic 2022)

puto coñazo de fútbol... un colofón a la altura de este fracasábado de puta mierda


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Messi ha tocado el balón ojo


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Os imagináis que el mundial fuera en América y este partido fuera de madrugada en Europa
> 
> La de gente que se despertaría al día siguiente espatarrao en el sofá



Me hacen levantarme pa esto sin ser ni Arg ni Aus, y voy y me presento alli para pedir explicaciones jajajs


----------



## Zarpa (3 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Argentina tiene la misma obsesión estúpida que España de salir con el balón jugado desde muy atrás.



La diferencia es que el medio suyo baja a ayudar y tienen más opciones, LE le prohíbe a los nuestros bajar y nos debilita doblemente, los buenos no la tocan y los centrales en lugar de defender tienen que toquitear.


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

No saben colgar un coño balón tio, ni una y ya han tenido varias faltas y corners


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (3 Dic 2022)

Vaya partido de mierda, no voy a perder mi tiempo viendo esta puta basura


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Los boludos ná de ná y los canguros se crecen.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

¿El enano de qué va? Si iba empujando él.


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

Quien si no


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Hijosdeputa


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿El enano de qué va? Si iba empujando él.



El octavo enanito, correeee veteeee, que te está buscando Blancnieveeees!!!


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

Gol Argentina
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

Messi
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

Australia lo estaba haciendo muy bien


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Dic 2022)

Messi.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Dic 2022)

Esto está finiquitado, no veo a los aussies remontar una mierda.


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Dic 2022)

bueno, pues a otra cosa


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Gol de Messi


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Previsible, cuando te llegan continuamente y tu no ofreces nada...


----------



## Djokovic (3 Dic 2022)

Bieenn


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Sin Messi esta gente no pasaba la primera fase


----------



## Azog el Profanador (3 Dic 2022)

Previsible.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Le han dejato todo el hveco


----------



## 21creciente (3 Dic 2022)

esto está preparado para argentina o portugal al tiempo


----------



## JAGGER (3 Dic 2022)

779 goles en 1000 partidos. Messi el mejor de todos los tiempos.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Dic 2022)

Se ha abierto la lata.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Dic 2022)

Mal rollo.

A otra cosa pues, estos no remontan ni contra nueve.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Messi metiendo el gol de messi

Parte derecha del área hacia dentro y cuando ve el hueco chuta cruzado


----------



## DigitalMarketer (3 Dic 2022)

Lo dicho, gana fácil argentina


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Dic 2022)

No creo que remonten


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Dic 2022)

Mañana Francia Polonia, no tendrá chicha.
Por la noche Inglaterra Senegal que ahi puede haber algun LOL.


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

Primer gol de messi en las eliminatorias en un mundial ? menudo dato, su noveno gol en mundiales y todos anteriores fueron en fase de grupos


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (3 Dic 2022)

Estados Unidos y Australia en octavos y Alemania eliminada. Basura de mundial


----------



## Charo afgana (3 Dic 2022)

Gol de falta inexistente,

no pita una a los argentinos y están dando estopa,

tarjetitas a los australianos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Rivales de chichinabo


----------



## Octubrista (3 Dic 2022)

Pinta de ver un Países Bajos VS Argentina.


----------



## Visilleras (3 Dic 2022)

Joder qué bárbaro Messi


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Messi metiendo el gol de messi
> 
> Parte derecha del área hacia dentro y cuando ve el hueco chuta cruzado



Bueno,decirlo es una cosa,si fuera tan facil lo harian todos los jugadores...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Le han dejato todo el hveco



exacto lo mismo que hizo mexico : dejarle hueco y encima dejarle tirar

si en cambio le marcan encima no hace nada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno,decirlo es una cosa,si fuera tan facil lo harian todos los jugadores...



desde la doritocueva se ve fácil el hueco


----------



## Djokovic (3 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Pos claro hombre, y Brasil a Corea y Croacia a Japón y España a Marruecos, que algunos pareceis nuevos.



Yo creo q ganará Japón, porque si gana Brasil a Corea se enfrenta a Japón rememorando al mundial de 2002 de Corea y Japón que ganó Brasil


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Gol de falta inexistente,
> 
> no pita una a los argentinos y están dando estopa,
> 
> tarjetitas a los australianos.




ya lo dijo un jeque : que quieren que gane messi el mundial

es descarado como se lo preparan : lo del penalti a favor que le pitaron el otro dia fue ya descaradisimo


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Pinta de ver un Países Bajos VS Argentina.



Paises Bajos contra el país de ahí abajo!.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Dic 2022)

POr qué dicen le ha dado sin intención? 
Como saben la intención de cada uno? 
Cuando además se ve que le ha dado adrede.


----------



## Visilleras (3 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> desde la doritocueva se ve fácil el hueco



Ha sido un golazo, las cosas como son.
Ha visto muy bien el hueco, eso no lo hace todo el mundo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

2 min de descuento


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Colgadla hasta el descanso coñoooo!!!!, Me desespera este fútbol


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Dic 2022)

Argentina no tiene defensa. 
Si van parriuba los aussies tienen alguna posibilidad.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Australia, 0 ocasiones de gol ... es igual cuándo leas esto



estoy de acuerdo


----------



## Metamorfosis (3 Dic 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Argentina no tiene defensa.
> Si van parriuba los aussies tienen alguna posibilidad.



Otamendi hoy es el mejor defensor del Mundial. Todas ganó, todas. No sé qué Mundial y partidos miran


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Ha sido un golazo, las cosas como son.
> Ha visto muy bien el hueco, eso no lo hace todo el mundo



ha sido un gran pase a la red


----------



## JAGGER (3 Dic 2022)

Bastante mejores que los polacos estos de amarillo.


----------



## LMLights (3 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Yo creo q ganará Japón, porque si gana Brasil a Corea se enfrenta a Japón rememorando al mundial de 2002 de Corea y Japón que ganó Brasil



Yo creo que no. Y recuerda los SIMPSONS















La tremenda foto que da miedo por el estado del tobillo de Neymar


La lesión de Neymar ha sido un revés para Brasil. El futbolista trabaja duro para estar cuanto antes al cien por cien y poder ayudar a su combinado pero este sábado ha colgado una




www.marca.com

















Lo de MESSI se va cumpliendo, ahí están y creo que van a estar los 4 en CUARTOS, BRASIL, ESPAÑA, ARGENTINA E INGLATERRA. Seguímos para bingo.


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

no tiene colmillo alguno esta Australia

lo malo de los mundiales es que FIFA quiere paises de todo el mundo y no los mejores

claro que luego los que van de buenísimos no le ganan a Macedonia


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Dic 2022)

No sé por qué pero creo que Croacia llegará a semis


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Dic 2022)

Messi rescatando a los pechofrios. 

No vamos a decir que holanda gana facil, porque no la hemos visto teniendo que remontar un partido y eso es lo mas complicado que hay.

Pero vamos, favoritos son.


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

Esta Luis Enrique en twitch


----------



## Metamorfosis (3 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Bastante mejores que los polacos estos de amarillo.



El 10 de Polonia confesó que iba a pedirle a la Selección que bajara el ritmo porque se comían 5.
Los aussies salieron a jugar como saben, aunque dudo que les alcance.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Bastante mejores que los polacos estos de amarillo.



Espero un cambio de mentalidad por parte de los polacos y salgan muy concentrados ante Francia.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Visilleras (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Esta Luis Enrique en twitch



Joder lleva una hora...estará acabando ya


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

1 chut a puerta, 1 gol. Acojonante


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Esta Luis Enrique en twitch



Despues del boxing me lo veo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Y los del ministerio de desigualdá tocando los huevos


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Espero un cambio de mentalidad por parte de los polacos y salgan muy concentrados ante Francia.
> Pozdrawiam



Van a salir como los canguros: sabiendo que se van a comer los mocos


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (3 Dic 2022)

Otra vez el anuncio de los hijos, lo veo hasta soñando


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Espero un cambio de mentalidad por parte de los polacos y salgan muy concentrados ante Francia.
> Pozdrawiam



ten ánimo y no decaigas


----------



## Visilleras (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## FROM HELL (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Van a salir como los canguros: sabiendo que se van a comer los mocos



Lo peor para Polonia es que Argentina juega a un ritmo ridiculamente bajo y aun asi les pudieron golear. 

Francia en cambio va muchas marchas por encima. Pobrecitos Lewan y Szczesny, con lo molones que son.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Esta Luis Enrique en twitch



qué dice ? ... algún chiste ha contao ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Vamos Australia!!!!!! 
Por Thor!!!!!! Por la Pataky!!!!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> desde la doritocueva se ve fácil el hueco



En el FIFA, es el típico gol que ya metes con los ojos cerrados


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Madre mía el Messi debe llevar mercancía encima para parar un tren, hacia seis años que no le veíamos correr


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> argentina vaya mierda, eso si, gol de hormonessi y ya se arregla todo, el jeque de turno ya ha arreglado para que gane al final la enana hormonada



Ni cotiza que quieren un francia argentina o francia brasil. Y que inglaterra y españa se vayan rapidito para casa. 

Pero claro, no contaban con el que hace magia con cuatro tuercebotas y cinco fulanos ordenaditos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Esta la influencer del Messi en el público?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> argentina vaya mierda, eso si, gol de hormonessi y ya se arregla todo, el jeque de turno ya ha arreglado para que gane al final la enana hormonada




pero si es que lo dije : que argentina es una mierda de seleccion , solo destaca algo pechi missing y .... cuando le dejan los contrarios hacer , porque si le marcan encima no hace nada , como le hicieron por ejemplo Alemania en el 4-0 , y eso fue siendo aun joven en plena forma , imaginaos ahora que está jubilado en el campo


----------



## Charo afgana (3 Dic 2022)

Entra Lisandro Martínez,

otro italiano.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Dic 2022)

Esta Carlos Martinez de Movistar retransmitiendo el Argentina australia en GOl Mundial  es la misma compañia?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Madre mía los australianos son medio subnormales, como se han conseguido clasificar?


----------



## el ruinas II (3 Dic 2022)

argentina es una puta mierda, pero el organizador del mundial quiere que enano-down-messi levante la copa del mundo en qagar , en ultima instancia eso es lo que cuenta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Esta Carlos Martinez de Movistar retransmitiendo el Argentina australia en GOl Mundial  es la misma compañia?



Si


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

yo creo que los asstralianos deberían seguir dejando al 10 tirar, que no tiene peligro


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Esta Carlos Martinez de Movistar retransmitiendo el Argentina australia en GOl Mundial  es la misma compañia?



Al final son todos hermanos


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Otra vec que casi la cvela Messi, no han aprendido nada


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Que pobre rendimiento Australiano, nada


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> no tiene colmillo alguno esta Australia
> 
> lo malo de los mundiales es que FIFA quiere paises de todo el mundo y no los mejores
> 
> claro que luego los que van de buenísimos no le ganan a Macedonia



La bruja LOLA florera que tiraba las cartas del tarot se ha pronunciado ya sobre el España - Marruecos? Va a ser lo más interesante del día.

Aunque el Holanda - USA no me ha desagradado del todo, lo he visto a ratos y USA como mínimo lo ha intentado.
Los menas están muy subidos, hoy en el mercado he oído a uno que decía que el equipo de Marruecos estaba hecho y que el de España eran muy jóvenes, que íbamos a perder.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Jajajajaja Messi presionando a toda hostia al contrario     menudo ciego debe llevar


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Esta Carlos Martinez de Movistar retransmitiendo el Argentina australia en GOl Mundial  es la misma compañia?



Pero si eso tiene que haber sido un favorazo que le han hecho los de la tele pública a Mediapro


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Dic 2022)

No entiendo estas gilipolleces de ceder así al portero.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

El svstito del partido


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Dic 2022)

Perdiendo tiempo los del mate.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

Vaya partido más soporífero! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No entiendo estas gilipolleces de ceder así al portero.



¿Falta de inteligencia? Los porteros no son bases de baloncesto


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía los australianos son medio subnormales, como se han conseguido clasificar?



El poder del Cacaolat Veggie está con ellos... Mira su equipación y el Cacaolat Veggie;


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

*Croacia y Brasil pueden ser las siguientes*


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El poder del Cacaolat Veggie está con ellos... Mira su equipación y el Cacaolat Veggie;



Demasiado hinternec por hoy


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

Gol Argentina
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

Vaya regalo


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

Vaya cagada! 
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Metamorfosis (3 Dic 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Que malos son cojones, es que se veia venir que la iban a preparar atrás...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Esta Carlos Martinez de Movistar retransmitiendo el Argentina australia en GOl Mundial  es la misma compañia?




lleva babero? o narra a pechi sin importarle las babas?


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Dic 2022)

Se lo merecen, por subnormales. 
Hasta la polla de pasecitos al portero. 
Jodeos koalas, id a mamarla por sucnors.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

Los putos porteros intentando ser Pelé o Maradona
Pozdrawiam


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Qué malos los australianos joder. Cualquiera diría que le están allanando el camino a los argensimios desde el sorteo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

aprende Unai, así se hace


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Dic 2022)

Cesión tonta y gol...¿pero nadie se da cuenta de lo ridícula que es esta forma de jugar?


----------



## Th89 (3 Dic 2022)

Jajajaja eso les pasa por monear en el área, uno de los cánceres del fútbol moderno.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Dic 2022)

Que se jodan por antifútbol


----------



## Visilleras (3 Dic 2022)

Segundo gol de Argentina


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

Gol de un boludo...

Y gol de premio Darwin para los oceánicos...


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Esto es lo que pasa por jvgar con los pvtos pies


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (3 Dic 2022)

El portero de Australia es Karius


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Se lo merecen, por subnormales.
> Hasta la polla de pasecitos al portero.
> Jodeos koalas, id a mamarla por sucnors.



Estamos hasta los huevos del tikitaki y de jugártela pasándose la pelota entre defensas y el portero.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

Y todavía se llevan un saco los canguros!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (3 Dic 2022)

FIN del partido.


----------



## VandeBel (3 Dic 2022)

Parece mentira que Dinamarca no ganase a Australia.


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Ese gol es el que no nos deben meter nunca


----------



## Zarpa (3 Dic 2022)

LE es un troll, ha engañado a todos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Dic 2022)

Los australianos adolecen de lo mismo que los americanos en el futbol: son unos primos.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (3 Dic 2022)

Argentina contra holanda


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Dic 2022)

Ridículo internacional intentando regatear a dos boludos en el área.


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Dic 2022)

Bueno, bien. Ryan liquida el partido y ya sin emocion nos ahorra el seguir viendo el coñazo este.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Parece mentira que Dinamarca no ganase a Australia.



Algo ha pasado ahí para que los daneses hayan hecho un mundial tan malo


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Que malos son cojones, es que se veia venir que la iban a preparar atrás...



Joder, es que un segunda división española compite más el partido, como mínimo te plantan un autobús ahí que las pasas putas.


----------



## qbit (3 Dic 2022)

Jajaja, otro portero haciendo el gilipollas con los pasecitos en corto a los defensas. Pues toma gol.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

En gran medida los españoles somos responsables de este fútbol de mierda


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ese gol es el que no nos deben meter nunca



El Maraca, el ass, la caspa, la cadena hez, etc... se comen a LE por menos


----------



## el ruinas II (3 Dic 2022)

el rival mas flojo con mucha diferencia de octavos le toca a la argentina de leo-dopado-hormonado - messi, el jeque no tiene nada que ver con esto. argentina ha tirado dos veses entre los tres palos y son dos goles, 100% de eficacia, este mundial empieza a apestar mucho


----------



## Visilleras (3 Dic 2022)

La verdad es que los narradores de TyC son la hostia


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> el rival mas flojo con mucha diferencia de octavos le toca a la argentina de leo-dopado-hormonado - messi, el jeque no tiene nada que ver con esto. argentina ha tirado dos veses entre los tres palos y son dos goles, 100% de eficacia, este mundial empieza a apestar mucho



Medsi no sabe ni donde está Australia, y no porque el país sea chiquitin jejeje


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

Los porteros están para parar y tirar para adelante y no hay más las cesiones a ellos son en casos excepcionales y punto.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Se ha visto, balón colgado y les metes al area, pues no, a jugar en corto joder


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Parece mentira que Dinamarca no ganase a Australia.



Tampoco podrían con Argentina


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> el rival mas flojo con mucha diferencia de octavos le toca a la argentina de leo-dopado-hormonado - messi, el jeque no tiene nada que ver con esto. argentina ha tirado dos veses entre los tres palos y son dos goles, 100% de eficacia, este mundial empieza a apestar mucho



Dopados van todos, así que estan en igualdad de condiciones.


----------



## JAGGER (3 Dic 2022)

Messi impresionante.


----------



## Djokovic (3 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Los porteros están para parar y tirar para adelante y no hay más las cesiones a ellos son en casos excepcionales y punto.
> Pozdrawiam.



España y Alemania han ganado un mundial así , el portero es un jugador más , es jugar con ventaja numérica en el campo


----------



## Metamorfosis (3 Dic 2022)

¿Es mucho más Holanda que Argentina? ¿Es menos Argentina que Holanda? Para mí son parejitos, no sé como lo ven aquí, tal vez Messi desequilibre un poco a favor de Argentina. Va a estar bueno ese partido.


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Dic 2022)

Messi ha intentado un Maracoca.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

Y el Hormonado vacilando... En mis tiempos, por menos, le partíamos la tibia... Vaya kk de " fútbol "...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> el rival mas flojo con mucha diferencia de octavos le toca a la argentina de leo-dopado-hormonado - messi, el jeque no tiene nada que ver con esto. argentina ha tirado dos veses entre los tres palos y son dos goles, 100% de eficacia, este mundial empieza a apestar mucho



grupo de chichinabo, octavos de risa, holanda no es ni de lejos la peor que le podía tocar en cuartos,...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> ¿Es mucho más Holanda que Argentina? ¿Es menos Argentina que Holanda? Para mí son parejitos, no sé como lo ven aquí, tal vez Messi desequilibre un poco a favor de Argentina. Va a estar bueno ese partido.



Holanda no tiene gran cosa, pero confío en Fan Gal


----------



## Th89 (3 Dic 2022)

Me encantan los films que se monta el hormonado contra fontaneros.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Dic 2022)

Vale que Australia no tiene nada pero es hasta posible que Messi aun sea el mejor jugador del mundo con 35 años...


----------



## _Suso_ (3 Dic 2022)

Tengo unos vecinos que una de dos o son argentinos, o los típicos fanáticos de Messi porque jugó en el barza y que han gritado los goles de Argentina a lo grande, la madre que los parió en cualquier caso


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> grupo de chichinabo, octavos de risa, holanda no es ni de lejos la peor que le podía tocar en cuartos,...



Cuidado Holanda Argentina en cuartos, estoy leyendo q los holandeses se pueden cargar a los argentinos


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Colgaaaaaadlaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> ¿Es mucho más Holanda que Argentina? ¿Es menos Argentina que Holanda? Para mí son parejitos, no sé como lo ven aquí, tal vez Messi desequilibre un poco a favor de Argentina. Va a estar bueno ese partido.



Yo creo que es superior Argentina, de hecho espero que elimine a los herejes queseros de mierda esos.


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> La verdad es que los narradores de TyC son la hostia



Son poetas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> el rival mas flojo con mucha diferencia de octavos le toca a la argentina de leo-dopado-hormonado - messi, el jeque no tiene nada que ver con esto. argentina ha tirado dos veses entre los tres palos y son dos goles, 100% de eficacia, este mundial empieza a apestar mucho



Apestó desde que salió elegido. Blatter había planificado otro JapónCorea.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

por qué los asustralianos ya no se la pasan al portero ?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Dic 2022)

De todas formas, aqui el que de momento tiene la posicion Nº 1 en partido esperpentico y juego basura es España, luego los polacos.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vale que Australia no tiene nada pero es hasta posible que Messi aun sea el mejor jugador del mundo con 35 años...



Le pagan un pastizal en el peseyé para que alvego lo de todo con Argensida


----------



## TNTcl (3 Dic 2022)

Ya hay un semifinalista HOLANDA O ARGENTINA.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Los porteros están para parar y tirar para adelante y no hay más las cesiones a ellos son en casos excepcionales y punto.
> Pozdrawiam.



igual que defensas que no saben defender y que tienen que sacar la pelota jugada


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Que initilidad en faltas laterales y corners, no han puesto una bien

Y si no llegas jugando, la cuelgas, es de primero de fútbol


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Dic 2022)

Messi casi le sale un Maradroga


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> ¿Es mucho más Holanda que Argentina? ¿Es menos Argentina que Holanda? Para mí son parejitos, no sé como lo ven aquí, tal vez Messi desequilibre un poco a favor de Argentina. Va a estar bueno ese partido.



Sin Messi no les ganáis...ni a Holanda ni a nadie


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Se ha visto, balón colgado y les metes al area, pues no, a jugar en corto joder



Necesitan un clemente. Patapúm parriba coño.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Madre mía lo dicho, subnormales, además adoptan la fórmula de juego España, será que tiene envidia de nuestras cagadas que se ponen a imitarnos


----------



## JAGGER (3 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Los porteros están para parar y tirar para adelante y no hay más las cesiones a ellos son en casos excepcionales y punto.
> Pozdrawiam.



Eso los malos, pero el paraguayo Chilavert te ganaba un partido. Con las manos y con los pies.


----------



## Djokovic (3 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía lo dicho, subnormales, además adoptan la fórmula de juego España, será que tiene envidia de nuestras cagadas que se ponen a imitarnos



cagadas o no pero le metimos 7 a Costa Rica


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> España y Alemania han ganado un mundial así , el portero es un jugador más , es jugar con ventaja numérica en el campo



Claro, pero si te presionan tres tios y dos mas en las bandas, tienes un 5 x 5 en un pelotazo. Si tu delantero consigue controlarlo, ya puedes conseguir la superioridad que buscas en campo contrario. 

Hay que jugar con el portero siempre y este tiene que saber cuando mandar en largo y cuando tocar. 

Stegen para neymar o suarez y gol, es algo que hacia el barsa de...Luis enrique.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Tengo unos vecinos que una de dos o son argentinos, o los típicos fanáticos de Messi porque jugó en el barza y que han gritado los goles de Argentina a lo grande, las madre que los parió en cualquier caso



Hay mucho imbécil que va con Argensimia.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Sin Messi no les ganáis...ni a Holanda ni a nadie



Y ni con él.... Lo de hoy es engordar para morir...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Sin Messi no les ganáis...ni a Holanda ni a nadie



pero no es legal matarlo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía lo dicho, subnormales, además adoptan la fórmula de juego España, será que tiene envidia de nuestras cagadas que se ponen a imitarnos



es la moda de la ERA KLOPP.. todos los equipos hasta el navalcarnedo hace eso


----------



## el ruinas II (3 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> De todas formas, aqui el que de momento tiene la posicion Nº 1 en partido esperpentico y juego basura es España, luego los polacos.



los polacos contra rgentina se dejaron ganar directamente, españa se limito a jugar como el culo


----------



## Glokta (3 Dic 2022)

Zapatero a tus zapatos, las dos excolonias anglos fuera


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Cuidado Holanda Argentina en cuartos, estoy leyendo q los holandeses se pueden cargar a los argentinos



Los holandeses no, Fan Gal.


----------



## Metamorfosis (3 Dic 2022)

USA no es una medida, hoy hicieron poco y nada, la calidad de Gakpo y Depay marcó la diferencia. Hoy estos australianos ni patearon al arco, siempre cortando y metiendo gente en mitad de cancha para joder. Va a estar bueno el partido, una buena medida para ambas selecciones.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (3 Dic 2022)

Me he perdido el gol de la ARAÑA. Al parecer ha sido una cargada del portero aussie @Obiwanchernobil @Fornicious Jr


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> cagadas o no pero le metimos 7 a Costa Rica


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (3 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Algo ha pasado ahí para que los daneses hayan hecho un mundial tan malo



Se llama cabezologia y competitividad. Los daneses empezaron empatando contra la muralla tunecina (puede pasar), perdieron contra Francia (tambien entra dentro de la logica) y se cagaron encima en el ultimo partido contra Australia.

Por que los brasileños, argentinos junto con alemanes e italianos (estos ahora totalmente descafeinados) incluso jugando mal casi siempre han logrado llegar lejos en un Mundial? Porque estan autoconvencidos de que son mejores que el contrario y que aunque vayan detras del marcador van a terminar imponiendose. Mi padre fue inmigrante en Alemania y cuando los veiamos jugar me explicaba que en una cabeza alemana no entraba el poder perder contra lo que ellos consideraban jugadores inferiores (no voy a decir personas, que queda muy nazi).

Sin embargo los españoles vamos ganando y ni nos lo creemos. Ahora mismo aficionados y jugadores estamos acojonados porque nos enfrentamos a Marruecos, no te digo ná y te lo digo tó.


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los holandeses no, Fan Gal.



Exacto. Los seleccionadores suelen ser muy paco porque los buenos estan en los equipos. 

Holanda tiene a uno top y se nota. 

Luis enrique tb es top y tiene que demostrarlo ahora en las eliminatorias.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Zapatero a tus zapatos, las dos excolonias anglos fuera



Sólo van a pasar a 4os de final equipos de la UEFA, la CONMEBOL y mínimamente probable la AFC, dajos de historias


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Se llama cabezologia y competitividad. Los daneses empezaron empatando contra la muralla tunecina, perdieron contra Francia y se cagaron encima en el ultimo partido contra Australia.
> 
> Por que los brasileños, argentinos junto con alemanes e italianos (estos ahora totalmente descafeinados) incluso jugando mal casi siempre han logrado llegar lejos en un Mundial? Porque estan autoconvencidos de que son mejores que el contrario y que aunque vayan detras del marcador van a terminar imponiendose. Mi padre fue inmigrante en Alemania y cuando los veiamos jugar me explicaba que en una cabeza alemana no entraba el poder perder contra lo que ellos consideraban jugadores inferiores (no voy a decir personas, que queda muy nazi).
> 
> Sin embargo los españoles vamos ganando y ni nos lo creemos. Ahora mismo aficionados y jugadores estamos acojonados porque nos enfrentamos a Marruecos, no te digo ná y te lo digo tó.



Pues los alemanes modernos multicultis ya han perdido eso.

Dinamarca para el país que es ha hecho grandes cosas en el fútbol, no hablamos de mierdas que no han hecho nada. Y venían de una gran euro y una buena neishons. Pero en sus partidos han parecido que no querían, no tenían sangre. Algo ha pasado en ese grupo para que no hayan competido.


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Dic 2022)

Pestañitas (22) le ha tocado el culo a un gentino cuando caía.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

*GGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL DE AUSTRALIA*


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

Jajajajaj gol churro


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Nada, gol pero para morir en la orilla


----------



## Th89 (3 Dic 2022)

Gaaaal

A ver si los embotellan y me rio un rato.


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Dic 2022)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
De los aussies!!!

Hay partido.


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> los polacos contra rgentina se dejaron ganar directamente, españa se limito a jugar como el culo



En efecto. Los polacos podrían estar hoy ganando en este partido, pero se portaron como un equipito de chichinabo


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (3 Dic 2022)

aún seguís perdiendo minutos de vuestra vida viendo la mierda de partido esa?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Venga, un penalti inventado y ya estamos


----------



## Edge2 (3 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

Jajajjaajajajajaj....

Vaya mierda de gol ¡¡¡¡¡ Jajajajaja.... Churrísimo infinito para los oceánicos...


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (3 Dic 2022)

Vaya gol de Australia


----------



## Visilleras (3 Dic 2022)

Gol de Australia


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Nos apostamos algo a que aun asi, no las van a colgar?, No van a colgar casi ni un balón.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Dic 2022)

Golazo de Enzo Fernandez, Flore fichalo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Dic 2022)

Esto es un churro comparable al de USA de hace un rato...


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Dic 2022)

Veis? si el portero no se lo carga, teniamos partido con el gol de churro. 

Pero dos goles de churro no se suelen dar.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

de otra forma no podían meter un gol los asutralianos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



gal


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

¿Al Enzo ese le pretende el Madrit?


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

qué potra de gol jajaja


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Vaya gol de Australia



Iba a Cuenca el balón jajaja


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajjaajajajajaj....
> 
> Vaya mierda de gol ¡¡¡¡¡ Jajajajaja.... Churrísimo infinito para los oceánicos...



Han sabido ver el hueco, igual que Mensi.


----------



## qbit (3 Dic 2022)

Dos partidos, dos equipos anglos eliminados. Ya me adelanto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Ahora es cuando los aussies tienen que sacarse la polla


----------



## qbit (3 Dic 2022)

Si antes escribo...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (3 Dic 2022)

GOL de Australia.

A ver como ese gen competitivo argento aguanta ahora la presion.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (3 Dic 2022)

¿Os hubiérais imaginado el VAR en Oliver y Benji?


----------



## Th89 (3 Dic 2022)

Yo pondría al defensa de 2m arriba y a centrar.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (3 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Iba a Cuenca el balón jajaja



Pues por eso, un churro


----------



## Edge2 (3 Dic 2022)

Se trasca la magedia...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

Jooooooooooooooooooooooderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

Jooooo vaya jugadon


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

Aquí no van a descontar casi nada a lo sumo 3 o 4 minutos.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Me he perdido el gol de la ARAÑA. Al parecer ha sido una cargada del portero aussie @Obiwanchernobil @Fornicious Jr



El año que viene con la araña y el Cabrales somo imparables compañeros!!!!


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Dic 2022)

Os estais tocando ahora, confesad!!


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Ostiaaas noooo joder!, Habia hecho lo más dificil


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (3 Dic 2022)

Casi el empate, me cago en la puta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Tenemos partido cuidado


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Se llama cabezologia y competitividad. Los daneses empezaron empatando contra la muralla tunecina (puede pasar), perdieron contra Francia (tambien entra dentro de la logica) y se cagaron encima en el ultimo partido contra Australia.
> 
> Por que los brasileños, argentinos junto con alemanes e italianos (estos ahora totalmente descafeinados) incluso jugando mal casi siempre han logrado llegar lejos en un Mundial? Porque estan autoconvencidos de que son mejores que el contrario y que aunque vayan detras del marcador van a terminar imponiendose. Mi padre fue inmigrante en Alemania y cuando los veiamos jugar me explicaba que en una cabeza alemana no entraba el poder perder contra lo que ellos consideraban jugadores inferiores (no voy a decir personas, que queda muy nazi).
> 
> Sin embargo los españoles vamos ganando y ni nos lo creemos. Ahora mismo aficionados y jugadores estamos acojonados porque nos enfrentamos a Marruecos, no te digo ná y te lo digo tó.



De acojonado nada yo por lo menos

Llevo semanas diciendo que había que ser segundos y jugar por dónde vamos...y mucho mejor Marruecos que Croacia


----------



## Octubrista (3 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Se trasca la magedia...



Sí, Messi en el Mundial 2026 casi marca Australia el 2º


----------



## Ritalapollera (3 Dic 2022)

El HDLGP del árbitro descontará 15 minutos como contra Arabia??? Seguro q no

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Dic 2022)

Ese australiano se ha regateado a medio equipo argentino.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Vamos Australia!!!


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (3 Dic 2022)

joder, si marca eso es el gol del mundial


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Dic 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> ¿Os hubiérais imaginado el VAR en Oliver y Benji?



A Mark Lenders le daba igual tirar desde el medio del campo que un penalti,no supone ninguna ventaja que se los piten


----------



## Edge2 (3 Dic 2022)

El arbitro no tiene un pelo de tonto...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

metes un gol de churro y te creces, que jrande es el jurgol


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

Argentina a perder tiempo


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> De acojonado nada yo por lo menos
> 
> Llevo semanas diciendo que había que ser segundos y jugar por dónde vamos...y mucho mejor Marruecos que Croacia



Marruecos nos va a destrozar.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Dic 2022)

Esto huele a empate, los boludos se duermen.


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Está Argentina muy nerviosa, vaya saque del portero a saque de banda jejeje


----------



## Edge2 (3 Dic 2022)

Romero is down,...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (3 Dic 2022)

Llega a hacer Messi la jugada que se ha currado el australiano y ya lo pondrian de candidato al Balon de Oro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

No va a pasar pero qué bueno sería el empate


----------



## Zarpa (3 Dic 2022)

¿Un aborigen o un nuevo Australiano?


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> De acojonado nada yo por lo menos
> 
> Llevo semanas diciendo que había que ser segundos y jugar por dónde vamos...y mucho mejor Marruecos que Croacia



Si llegamos a semifinales te daremos muchos nutrizanks


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Madre mía los ojos de Messi en la repetición del gol, va cieguisimo el cabrón


----------



## qbit (3 Dic 2022)

Vaya brazos tiene el árbitro. Se debe pasar el día en el gimnasio. Como un futbolista se ponga agresivo, lo espachurra.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Dic 2022)

Perdiendo tiempo con Australia, en fins.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Argensida perdiendo el tiempo...


----------



## Azog el Profanador (3 Dic 2022)

Ostia , yo me desconecté del partido , y ahora que vuelvo veo que los aussies han marcado uno.


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Marruecos nos va a destrozar.



Será a patadas porque el balón no lo van a oler


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Nada, tiene muy controlado ahora Arg esto


----------



## qbit (3 Dic 2022)

Venga hablar de Messi pero los que clasificaron a Argentina a 1/8 final fueron los goles de otros. Ha sido ahora cuando ha metido un gol bastante normalito.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Argensida perdiendo el tiempo...



A mi no me impresiona mucho...


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Colgadlaaaaa!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

El partido de Argensimia es malísimo. Están en cuartos sin haber hecho nada en 4 partidos


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

Lautaro ¿ También es yerno de LE ???... Madre mía...


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (3 Dic 2022)

Gracias Lautaro


----------



## Charo afgana (3 Dic 2022)

Paquete Lautaro


----------



## Edge2 (3 Dic 2022)

Joder el lautaro...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Venga hablar de Messi pero los que clasificaron a Argentina a 1/8 final fueron los goles de otros. Ha sido ahora cuando ha metido un gol bastante normalito.



Se van a meter por un fallo grosero de ellos


----------



## Octubrista (3 Dic 2022)

Lautaro, qué malo.


----------



## Zarpa (3 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Lautaro ¿ También es yerno de LE ???... Madre mía...



El club de amigos


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Dic 2022)

Laumalo Martínez


----------



## sociedadponzi (3 Dic 2022)

que malo es lautaro joder


----------



## TNTcl (3 Dic 2022)

¿Quién fue Lautaro y cuál fue su importancia?









1534-1557) Figura legendaria, *Lautaro fue* uno de los líderes indiscutidos de la Guerra de Arauco. Tras vivir como indio de servicio con los españoles, jugó un importante rol al aplicar sus conocimientos sobre la cultura hispana a favor de la resistencia mapuche.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Bueno, mañana Fráfrica e Ingláfrica.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Dic 2022)

Madre mia que malos son los australianos,es que es imposible que ganen,con potra sin potra...da igual.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (3 Dic 2022)

7 minutos


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Si llegamos a semifinales te daremos muchos nutrizanks



A ver es un juego y puede pasar de todo

pero sobre el papel es el mejor camino para llegar a semis sin ninguna duda porque los rivales son más asequibles.

asequibles no quiere decir que no te ganen, sino que tienes opciones de vencerlos. El otro camino es casi imposible


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

No veis que no la cuelgan ni estando a un gol y en el añadido?


----------



## Zarpa (3 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> ¿Quién fue Lautaro y cuál fue su importancia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como se entere el Cholo lo ficha


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Será a patadas porque el balón no lo van a oler



la posesió como la uses como contra alemania o japón no vale de nada.  

Y marruecos contra España va a salir enchufadísima, con el asco que nos tienen es como si empezasen 1-0.

Al tiempo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Lautaro es el nuevo Higuaín


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No va a pasar pero qué bueno sería el empate



7 min de descuento


----------



## Edge2 (3 Dic 2022)

Joder el lautaro (Bis)


----------



## Th89 (3 Dic 2022)

Lautaro no desentonaría en la potente delantera patria.

Su duelo por el puesto con Ferran marcaría una época.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Joder el lautaro (Bis)



Lautaro is down


----------



## Zarpa (3 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> la posesió como la uses como contra alemania o japón no vale de nada.
> 
> Y marruecos contra España va a salir enchufadísima, con el asco que nos tienen es como si empezasen 1-0.
> 
> Al tiempo.



Eso no es factor, portugeses, holandos... los nuestros están acostumbrados


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Dic 2022)

Los australianos han tirado a porteria en todo el partido?


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (3 Dic 2022)

Casi sentencia messi


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (3 Dic 2022)

El central ese australiano que esta subiendo de palomero que mide? 2,10?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Los argentinos no tienen negros, ¿no?


----------



## TNTcl (3 Dic 2022)

¿Por qué los argentinos tienen un solo apellido?


Existe. Durante mucho tiempo no ha sido de uso habitual, ni era requerido legalmente. Una explicación posible a este hecho es la gran cantidad de hijos no reconocidos *por* sus padres. Esto provocaba una estigmatización social: *Solamente* llevaban un *apellido* entre personas con dos.
*¿Existe el apellido materno en Argentina como en México ... - Quora*


PD. Las negritas no son mías, lo juro, son de google o de la página.


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Parece que perdiese Argentina.

Lamentable como ha gestionado Aus esto.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Dic 2022)

Joder lautaro


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (3 Dic 2022)

Qué sufrimiento, australia de mierda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Ahora quieren colgar balones. Ahora


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los argentinos no tienen negros, ¿no?



No tienen y creo que nunca han tenido en su selección


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Otros días es una pvta de hez de jvgador pero De Paul está hoy bien


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Dic 2022)

Yo no digo nada, pero Messi está bien...


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

Pues con un partido.asi, a Argentina no le vale contra la Holanda de hoy


----------



## Octubrista (3 Dic 2022)

Argentina, sin Messi, ya estaría junto a Uruguay en el mismo avión.


----------



## Snowball (3 Dic 2022)

Joerrr


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

Jooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

La han tenido. Hijos de puta. Lo que tenían que haber hecho toda la segunda parte


----------



## Edge2 (3 Dic 2022)

UYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Dic 2022)

Sin Messi esta Argentina no le gana a nadie


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (3 Dic 2022)

Noooioooooooooo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

Se acabó. Hay que poner una vela a Fan Gal.


----------



## Zarpa (3 Dic 2022)

El cuarto león


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Dic 2022)

lo ha tenido cerca Australia y eso que son malos...cuesta creer que Argentina vaya a llegar mucho mas lejos de aqui...


----------



## Djokovic (3 Dic 2022)

Bieenn, a semifinales!!


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (3 Dic 2022)

Se acabó 
Pasa argentina


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Scout.308 (3 Dic 2022)

Argentinos CON TODA LA CACOTA EN EL PANTALÓN


----------



## FeiJiao (3 Dic 2022)

Que cerca estuvo de empatar el mandingo australiano.


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> la posesió como la uses como contra alemania o japón no vale de nada.
> 
> Y marruecos contra España va a salir enchufadísima, con el asco que nos tienen es como si empezasen 1-0.
> 
> Al tiempo.



Qué topicos...como si así se jugara al fútbol...¿asco de qué? si no les hemos hecho nada no te jode


----------



## Zarpa (3 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> lo ha tenido cerca Australia y eso que son malos...cuesta creer que Argentina vaya a llegar mucho mas lejos de aqui...



El tiki taka les mató


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

pues el portero la ha sacado con el brazo izquierdo, no iba tanto al muñeco como parecía ... por cierto, que hay negros y después está esto ... joder, no había visto nadie más negro en mi vida


----------



## JAGGER (3 Dic 2022)

A mamarla


----------



## Th89 (3 Dic 2022)

Estos no ganan el Mundial ni con regalos.

Penando contra mindundis... Francia o los piratas les follan fácil.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Dic 2022)

El puto De Paul se confirma que corre y juega cuando le sale de los cojones, no como en el Atleti que se los toca a dos manos. 

POr favor que se lo lleven a donde sea.


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Dic 2022)

Sobreviviendo argentina en modo banda. 

Mucho tiene que hacer Messi en cuartos para sostenerlos porque el resto da pena.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (3 Dic 2022)

Los pases al portero es lo que tienen. Menuda manía más absurda


----------



## Hamtel (3 Dic 2022)

Lautaro es un crack, jajaja


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Dic 2022)

Bueno. Holanda - Argentina.... Me dan bastante asquito los dos, la verdad... Me mantendré neutral...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

El Mesías ahora a descansar...empieza a oler ya esté mundial con argentina....


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (3 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> El puto De Paul se confirma que corre y juega cuando le sale de los cojones, no como en el Atleti que se los toca a dos manos.
> 
> POr favor que se lo lleven a donde sea.



Es normal. Están jugando un mundial y no la sexta jornada de Liga contra el Eibar


----------



## Charo afgana (3 Dic 2022)

Ya están cantando como subnormales


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> A mamarla


----------



## qbit (3 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Se van a meter por un fallo grosero de ellos



Podrían haber empatado a 1 si el portero no hubiera hecho eso.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (3 Dic 2022)

Lo bueno del Holanda vs Argentina, es que los dos ya no podrán seguir viviendo de rentas. 

Australia merece que el próximo Mundial se celebre allí.


----------



## qbit (3 Dic 2022)

O Argentina era eliminada, o un equipo anglo. No había posibilidad de mala noche.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Al final el nivel de todos termina aflorando, a los Aussies se les nota que no han estudiao mvcho a Messi


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

En el chirincirco ya están pidiendo el balón de oro para Messi


----------



## Zarpa (3 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Podrían haber empatado a 1 si el portero no hubiera hecho eso.



Honéstamente el gol de AUS es en regalo también.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (3 Dic 2022)

El portero australiano ha aprendido hoy que dentro del area no hay que intentar jugar el balon en cortito.

Su problema es que ha sido en la unica eliminatoria de mundial que va a jugar en su vida.


----------



## qbit (3 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Honéstamente el gol de AUS es en regalo también.



No lo he visto. Sucedió mientras escribía.


----------



## Zarpa (3 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Al final el nivel de todos termina aflorando, a los Aussies se les nota que no han estudiao mvcho a Messi



Parece que hayan aprendido "soccer" viendo All or Nothing.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (3 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Mas patetico es lo de aquí, que no distingue la mayoría entre el "rugby" y el "fútbol americano"



Hay algunos que dicen "rugby americano".


----------



## Suprimo (3 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> En el chirincirco ya están pidiendo el balón de oro para Messi



Y que les lleven ya material para espolvorearse la naric con unas lonchitas


----------



## Zarpa (3 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No lo he visto. Sucedió mientras escribía.







__





Streamff - Easy video sharing


With Streamff service you can share your video in two clicks, as easy as it sounds.




streamff.com


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> lo ha tenido cerca Australia y eso que son malos...cuesta creer que Argentina vaya a llegar mucho mas lejos de aqui...



No sé, recuerda el mundial 2014, Argentina llegó a la final ganándole 3-2 a Nigeria, 1-0 a Irán, 1-0 a Suiza, 2-1 a Bosnia y 1-0 a Bélgica, sumado a que no tenían muy buen juego


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pues con un partido.asi, a Argentina no le vale contra la Holanda de hoy



Si a los holandeses les salen los contraataques de hoy no le valen no...pero estos no defienden tan mal


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (3 Dic 2022)

La araña es imparable


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

-mijito, en AUS te puede matar un tiburón Blanco, cualquier serpiente, cualquier Araña u otros insectos, una medusa, un pulpo venenoso,una bbosa si la ingieres, hasta un golpe de calor o las propias inundaciones en temporada de tormentas, mejor que te quedes viendo a la selección en casa.

-Si mamá, así lo haré.

Hora y media más tarde...

-911 dígame???


----------



## chomin (3 Dic 2022)

El mundial no va de jugar bien sino de pasar eliminatorias como sea. 

Aun así creo que Argentina ha hecho una buena segunda parte.


----------



## Zarpa (3 Dic 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> La araña es imparable



Ahora que ha renovado Guardiola es el momento de ir por él antes de que se haga hueco en el equipo junto a Haland,


----------



## cebollo (3 Dic 2022)

Creo que se va a morir Pele y Francia ganará el Mundial con Mbappe de superestrella. Es el Heredero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> La araña es imparable



Esta es la famosa labia y mordacidad argentina?? 

La nueva normalidad supongo.


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> No sé, recuerda el mundial 2014, Argentina llegó a la final ganándole 3-2 a Nigeria, 1-0 a Irán, 1-0 a Suiza, 2-1 a Bosnia y 1-0 a Bélgica, sumado a que no tenían muy buen juego



Mira nosotros en 2010 también, de puntillas


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> En el chirincirco ya están pidiendo el balón de oro para Messi



El daño tan grande que ha hecho que Messi y Ronaldo jueguen en España

medios españoles tifando por ellos y renegando de lo propio


----------



## Zarpa (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> El daño tan grande que ha hecho que Messi y Ronaldo jueguen en España
> 
> medios españoles tifando por ellos y renegando de lo propio



Pedri y Gavi vienen fuertes con el hype.


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

*Messi maravilla, Argentina suda*

Un gol suyo abrió el marcador y otro de Julián pareció sentenciarlo, pero Australia recortó y rozó la prórroga. Dibu salvó al final. La Albiceleste se medirá a Países Bajos.


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

¿Por qué le llaman la araña a ese?


----------



## vegahermosa (3 Dic 2022)

pues ya tenemos a argentinos y neerlandeses en la siguiente ronda 

quien da mas, mañana lo normal franchutes y piratas


----------



## qbit (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Por qué le llaman la araña a ese?



Es la mentalidad sudaquil de ponerle un mote de un animal, y a ser posible desagradable: Piojo López, araña, ...


----------



## vegahermosa (3 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> piensan que nos hemos dejao ganar, las declaraciones psicodelicas de LE no ayudan mucho



cualquier figura que siguiera el partido sabia que no era una escenificacion, si no que les entro el mal de altura.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (3 Dic 2022)

Pues queda un bonito partido con Argentina-Holanda.


----------



## ironpipo (3 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Creo que se va a morir Pele y Francia ganará el Mundial con Mbappe de superestrella. Es el Heredero.



Ni en mil vidas la rata superaría a o rey


Veo más probable que los brazucas usen el espíritu de Pele como motivación extra


----------



## Scout.308 (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Por qué le llaman la araña a ese?



Araña el capullo de Messi con los dientes cuando este exige la felación post partido


----------



## Glokta (3 Dic 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Hay algunos que dicen "rugby americano".



Me la apunto para hacer rabiar usanos


----------



## MasMax (3 Dic 2022)

Si España pierde contra Marruecos va a ser el despiporrelote.


----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Si España pierde contra Marruecos va a ser el despiporrelote.



Gane o pierda, se va a montar una gorda.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Gente preguntando porque le llaman la araña a Julián

Y no se preguntó en su época que llamaran burrito a ortega 

Yo creo que lo de los motes en Argentina es porque como todos son medio bastardos que han robado apellidos a españoles e italianos y sólo tienen un apellido, si los llamaran por el nombre habría 20 Álvarez, 20 Ortegas y demás y encima fijo que con el mismo nombre de pila


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Gane o pierda, se va a montar una gorda.



Os van a montar una gorda a los pobres. No les veo con huevos suficientes para ir a liarla a plaza Artós


----------



## Kartoffeln (3 Dic 2022)

Ni un jugador con la camiseta por dentro, por cierto.


----------



## JAGGER (3 Dic 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Ni en mil vidas la rata superaría a o rey
> 
> 
> Veo más probable que los brazucas usen el espíritu de Pele como motivación extra



Los brasileros son fanáticos de Maradona. Mucho más que de Pele.


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Gane o pierda, se va a montar una gorda.



No va a pasar nada porque la policía no es tonta y está controlando


----------



## Kartoffeln (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No va a pasar nada porque la policía no es tonta y está controlando




La policía española controlando a la moronegrada, pues me dejas más tranquilo oyes...

Saludos.


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> La policía española controlando a la moronegrada, pues me dejas más tranquilo oyes...
> 
> Saludos.



Controlando tampoco, pero vamos que igual que nosotros barruntamos conflictos la policía también lo sabe

supongo que habrá cierto dispositivo preparado


----------



## zapatitos (3 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Controlando tampoco, pero vamos que igual que nosotros barruntamos conflictos la policía también lo sabe
> 
> supongo que habrá cierto dispositivo preparado




Policía habrá pero que se atrevan a ir a saco contra los follacabras igual que iban a saco en las manifas del 15m o en los desahucios pues lo dudo muchísimo.

Saludos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Menudo herramienta tengo compañeros!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Mañana es el turno de los grandes mamadous


----------



## Edge2 (3 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo herramienta tengo compañeros!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Dic 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> ...
> Australia merece que el próximo Mundial se celebre allí.



por ?


----------



## Charo afgana (3 Dic 2022)

Menuda paliza de Fury


----------



## Visilleras (3 Dic 2022)

Los últimos minutos han sido espectaculares


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Yo hasta ahora no he visto ningun fotograma qye demuestre que el balon haya salido


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo herramienta tengo compañeros!!!!



y las fotos? 
No homo


----------



## qbit (3 Dic 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


>



¿Se sabe algo de la fecha, el partido, etc., de ese GIF animado?


----------



## qbit (3 Dic 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Hay algunos que dicen "rugby americano".



Yo lo llamo rugby yanqui, porque el fútbol americano es el de Argentina, Brasil y demás equipos que estamos viendo en el mundial.


----------



## sopelmar (3 Dic 2022)

Que caña la periodista de la cope una tal Helena codi que se ha sacado entrevistas en los pasillos de vestuario del campo a parado a Mesi, Scaloni, Rodrigo... Si será una jungla de prensa internacional habrá cientos guardias a dejado acomplejados a todos los enviados de cope en Qatar que no pillan ninguna entrevista


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (4 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Es normal. Están jugando un mundial y no la sexta jornada de Liga contra el Eibar



wtf
es el ATLETI quien le paga.


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 Dic 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1280934
> 
> Que caña la periodista de la cope una tal Helena codi que se ha sacado entrevistas en los pasillos de vestuario del campo a parado a Mesi, Scaloni, Rodrigo... Si será una jungla de prensa internacional habrá cientos guardias a dejado acomplejados a todos los enviados de cope en Qatar que no pillan ninguna entrevista



Qué cojones dices??? No se entiende una mierda.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1280934
> 
> Que caña la periodista de la cope una tal Helena codi que se ha sacado entrevistas en los pasillos de vestuario del campo a parado a Mesi, Scaloni, Rodrigo... Si será una jungla de prensa internacional habrá cientos guardias a dejado acomplejados a todos los enviados de cope en Qatar que no pillan ninguna entrevista



Helena Condis...


----------



## VandeBel (4 Dic 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Ni en mil vidas la rata superaría a o rey
> 
> 
> Veo más probable que los brazucas usen el espíritu de Pele como motivación extra



Es que Pelé parecía un jugador actual en cuanto a velocidad, fuerza y técnica jugando en los 60. Un adelantado a su época.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

Con el tema de sabee si el balón ta fora o nop de la línea, técnicamente y teniendo en cuenta el grosor de la línea, se podría considerar que si ha sobrepasao la mitad de la línea es que ta fora. Y si está aunque sea una micra sobre la mitac de la línea, entonces ni dentro ni fora. Porque, teniendo en cuenta el grosor de la línea, no es lo mismo tomar el inicio o el final de esa línea como referencia. Como en una linde o cualquier otra cosa, el punto medio de la línea debería ser el punto de referencia, digo yo. Y puuuuuntoooo pelota


----------



## Kartoffeln (4 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo de la fecha, el partido, etc., de ese GIF animado?



Joer, pues Brasil 70 contra Uruguay


----------



## Teofrasto (4 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Helena Condis...



Es la novia de castaño


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

y como mi argumento de la mitac de la línea es irrefrutapla, se debe de parar ermondial, reconfigurar octavocs y luego seguir con el tema.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Helena Condis...



Esa que es una influencer de esas?


----------



## sopelmar (4 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Qué cojones dices??? No se entiende una mierda.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Decía que en la cadena cope estaban elogiandoa esta tía  porque sin mucha dificultad consigue parar y entrevistar a jugadores de Argentina cuando salen del vestuario camino al bus y hacia el bunker del hotel
Le han hecho tanto la pelota Lama y compañía que me ha picado la curiosidad y la he buscado en www cuando he visto su físico he dicho toma claro nos ha jodido no saben nada envían a pibonazos al campo porque siempre contestaras mejor a la prensa si te ponen una tía así que si te ponen algo así


----------



## MODERN_MASKING (4 Dic 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Decía que en la cadena cope estaban elogiandoa esta tía  porque sin mucha dificultad consigue parar y entrevistar a jugadores de Argentina cuando salen del vestuario camino al bus y hacia el bunker del hotel
> Le han hecho tanto la pelota Lama y compañía que me ha picado la curiosidad y la he buscado en www cuando he visto su físico he dicho toma claro nos ha jodido no saben nada envían a pibonazos al campo porque siempre contestaras mejor a la prensa si te ponen una tía así que si te ponen algo así
> Ver archivo adjunto 1280978



en el periodismo actual solo trabajas si tienes enchufe o estás muy buena y se te da bien la oralidad


----------



## Th89 (4 Dic 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Decía que en la cadena cope estaban elogiandoa esta tía  porque sin mucha dificultad consigue parar y entrevistar a jugadores de Argentina cuando salen del vestuario camino al bus y hacia el bunker del hotel
> Le han hecho tanto la pelota Lama y compañía que me ha picado la curiosidad y la he buscado en www cuando he visto su físico he dicho toma claro nos ha jodido no saben nada envían a pibonazos al campo porque siempre contestaras mejor a la prensa si te ponen una tía así que si te ponen algo así
> Ver archivo adjunto 1280978



Inmortalizar el momento donde Gargamel habrá estado más cerca de tocar teta es digno de un Pullitzer


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Dic 2022)

Y nadie menciona que una Australia ramplona casi remonta ante boludolandia?..


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y nadie menciona que una Australia ramplona casi remonta ante boludolandia?..



Nah, los típicos partidos del mundial en octavos, los favoritos jugando peor y llegando menos pasan eliminatoria, al final las selecciones más pequeñas en los últimos metros fallan mucho y tal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Día 5 desde la desaparición del profesor Nike, sin noticias nuevas y con el dispositivo de rescates activado.


----------



## Glokta (4 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nah, los típicos partidos del mundial en octavos, los favoritos jugando peor y llegando menos pasan eliminatoria, al final las selecciones más pequeñas en los últimos metros fallan mucho y tal.



La clave es tener margen para esos 10-15 minutos que te aprietan, Argentina lo tenia. Por recordar, Algeria le forzó la prorroga a los alemanes en 2014, Argentina no hizo un mundial muy brillante y se planto en la final. En 2018 Croacia tambien se metió en la final llendo a penaltis con Dinamarca y Rusia y a Inglaterra le gano en la prorroga, y algo similar Portugal ganando la euro en 2016 siendo tercera de grupo y ganando cuasitodo en prorrogas y penaltis


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Dic 2022)

veamos a los argentinos timadores corruptos bocazas vendehumos timando en el mundial de catar :


para tener beneficios al estar en el estadio : puestos preferentes , pagos menores o gratis , varios argentinos se colaron haciendose pasar por invalidos con sillas de ruedas , cuando no lo son :


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Dic 2022)

seguimos con los timadores argentinos : 

un judio y fan de argentina es el encargado de llevar las redes sociales de la copa del mundo.

se entiende lo de que uno de los jeques de catar dijese que quiere que gane messi la copa : lo tienen amañado para eso.

otra cosa es que las demas selecciones se dejen o no


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Yo lo llamo rugby yanqui, porque el fútbol americano es el de Argentina, Brasil y demás equipos que estamos viendo en el mundial.



Es que para llamar football al rugby de pega ese de mierda hay que creerse el centro del puto universo.

Un mundial de júrgol (sólo un puto deporte) es lo más seguido si quitamos unas olimpiadas, no hay nada igual. El rugby estadounidense, a nivel mundial, ojo, a nivel mundial, debe tener menos seguidores que el balonmano.

Taluec.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Dic 2022)

veamos a los timadores argentinos en otra mas :

el encargado de llevar las redes sociales de la copa del mundo , escribió esto en el twitter oficial de la copa del mundo :

*Andá a descansar , Leo mio , que me hiciste el CM más feliz del mundo*

Poco despues borró el tuit , pero la prueba queda :


----------



## Bifaz23 (4 Dic 2022)

Buenos días, comenté que el pronostico para el partido entre España y Marruecos lo daría unas horas antes del inicio del encuentro, pero por temas de agenda y otros motivos, no va a poder ser. Así que esta mañana he tirado tanto las cartas para España como para su rival y vecino del sur.

Las cartas para España han sido del todo ambivalentes. Se hace difícil hacer un pronóstico exacto - como fue el del España Japón en donde se veía muy claramente como los asiáticos se llevarían en encuentro.

En este caso las cartas dan como favorito a la Selección (REY DE OROS), pero a continuación aparece una carta en medio que nos ofrece dudas, aburrimiento, tedio por la rutina... algo no funciona. Es decir, el Rey de Oros se siente preocupado. La siguiente y última carta aparecida del manojo ha sido el 3 de oros. Carta que nos lleva a interpretar la tirada como un bache que se solventa. Una situación que parecía encaminada al desastre, pero que no acaba tan mal como proyectaba ese cuatro de copas. Si os soy sinceros son cartas que dan como campeón a España tras un partido que es como un parto, PERO obviamente, las cosas no han quedado aquí. A continuación tocaba ver que cartas me regalaba el Tarot para Marruecos y estas no han podido ser mejores.

Las cartas de Marruecos solo ofrecen éxitos y jolgorio. Un rival que sabe lo que quiere, pero no solo eso, se sabe mejor y creen en ellos mismos.
Los naipes que han ido saliendo mágicamente de la baraja del Tarot han sido: 3 de copas (celebración), el carro (un arcano mayor que nos indica, en este caso, tener un objetico e ir a por el), por último el 9 de copas (recompensas por los trabajos).

En conclusión, sin ánimo de ponerme muy pesado las cartas para España podían dejar cierto atisbo de dudas, pero rápidamente disipadas por las que les han salido a Marruecos. Así que mi pronóstico es que gana finalmente Marruecos. Posiblemente, el partido pueda ir a la prórroga.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Dic 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Buenos días, comenté que el pronostico para el partido entre España y Marruecos lo daría unas horas antes del inicio del encuentro, pero por temas de agenda y otros motivos, no va a poder ser. Así que esta mañana he tirado tanto las cartas para España como para su rival y vecino del sur.
> 
> Las cartas para España han sido del todo ambivalentes. Se hace difícil hacer un pronóstico exacto - como fue el del España Japón en donde se veía muy claramente como los asiáticos se llevarían en encuentro.
> 
> ...





confirmo.

acabo de tirar los dados :








y esto pinta mal


----------



## Edu.R (4 Dic 2022)

Bueno, veremos si hoy una de las dos favoritas sufre o hay sorpresa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Buenos días, comenté que el pronostico para el partido entre España y Marruecos lo daría unas horas antes del inicio del encuentro, pero por temas de agenda y otros motivos, no va a poder ser. Así que esta mañana he tirado tanto las cartas para España como para su rival y vecino del sur.
> 
> Las cartas para España han sido del todo ambivalentes. Se hace difícil hacer un pronóstico exacto - como fue el del España Japón en donde se veía muy claramente como los asiáticos se llevarían en encuentro.
> 
> ...




Nos puedes tirar las cartas para saber que ha pasado con la desaparición del profesor Nike?? 
En el ministerio no tenemos toda la información.


----------



## Madrid (4 Dic 2022)

Qué tal kamaradens? Ayer no pude ver ninguno de los dos partidos por temas de agenda.

Qué tal jugó la puta de Argentina?. Por lo que he leído acabó sufriendo y pidiendo la hora. Por mucho que quiera la FIFA, los follacabras millonarios, la realidad es tozuda y me da que un zorro viejo como Van Gaal va a mandar a casa a los estafadores sin honor.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (4 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Con quién hablas?



Ha borrado el mensaje. Creo que era Sanctis


----------



## Cicciolino (4 Dic 2022)

¡Vamos con la enésima trvñadita en la boquita de los furbolerdos!

El 3-1 del Holanda - EE. UU.:



En detalle:







El comienzo de la jugada, una presión insoportable, JOJO, convenientemente amputada del vídeo-resumen de YouTube:







Explicación para downies con B1 en piratita:







__________________________________

¡A seguir fingiendo que no os enteráis de los amaños, chimpancés!


----------



## Scout.308 (4 Dic 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> ¡Vamos con la enésima trvñadita en la boquita de los furbolerdos!
> 
> El 3-1 del Holanda - EE. UU.:
> 
> ...



Pareces un tonto de las conspiraciones


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Se está empezando a publicar en algunos periódicos que hoy es el día elegido para el gran homenaje a Freddy Rincón.
La FIFA tiene preparado un espectáculo/concierto, donde se proyectará la imagen de Freddy en 3D y en los videomarcadores durante el partido, con artistas invitados top nivel mundial y un discurso de excompañeros suyos en el Barcelona y la masía.


----------



## Cicciolino (4 Dic 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Pareces un tonto de las conspiraciones





¿Has gostado el golaso, ratita?

¡APREEEEEE!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> ¿Has gostado el golaso, ratita?
> 
> ¡APREEEEEE!




Que golazo??    dame más datos..


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

DAWAJ POLSKA!! VAMOS POLONIA!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Calentando motores hoy sí hoy se tiene que ver a la verdadera Polonia y a un solo partido todo es posible! Hoy todos con POLONIA!!
Apelando al espíritu de aquella Polonia del mundial de España 82!! 
Vamossssssss!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Dic 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Buenos días, comenté que el pronostico para el partido entre España y Marruecos lo daría unas horas antes del inicio del encuentro, pero por temas de agenda y otros motivos, no va a poder ser. Así que esta mañana he tirado tanto las cartas para España como para su rival y vecino del sur.
> 
> Las cartas para España han sido del todo ambivalentes. Se hace difícil hacer un pronóstico exacto - como fue el del España Japón en donde se veía muy claramente como los asiáticos se llevarían en encuentro.
> 
> ...



Joder, una predicción de puta madre. Los dos ganan por lo que dices ...


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

El fútbol anglosajón está de _suerte _: Canada, USA, Gales y Australia ya están en casita.
Anda que si esta noche Senegal da la sorpresa.

Siempre lo he dicho, a los anglos les puede gustar el futbol pero no entienden las pequeñas y sutiles complejidades del juego


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> veamos a los argentinos timadores corruptos bocazas vendehumos timando en el mundial de catar :
> 
> 
> para tener beneficios al estar en el estadio : puestos preferentes , pagos menores o gratis , varios argentinos se colaron haciendose pasar por invalidos con sillas de ruedas , cuando no lo son :
> ...



Jajajajaja! Menudos caraduras!! Pero hay que reconocer que estos boludos por ver a su selección le echan cara y si es en sitio preferente mucho más. Lástima que no le echen cara para tumbar a su gobierno corrupto o protestar contra la grave inflación que tienen allí.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pozdrawiam.



jajajaja Teo Custers cómo se las comía...


----------



## Edu.R (4 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> El fútbol anglosajón está de _suerte _: Canada, USA, Gales y Australia ya están en casita.
> Anda que si esta noche Senegal da la sorpresa.
> 
> Siempre lo he dicho, a los anglos les puede gustar el futbol pero no entienden las pequeñas y sutiles complejidades del juego



Realmente todos esos equipos "Han estado al nivel esperado". No creo que Gales pensase clasificarse, Canadá es la primera vez que marca gol en un Mundial (En 1986 no marcó), Australia ha pasado a Octavos en un grupo chungo, y EEUU ha cumplido, como siempre. E Inglaterra tampoco es un equipo de llegar muy lejos, si llega a Cuartos "lo de siempre". 

Es una cultura que no ha evolucionado, es como el fútbol africano, que llega a cierto nivel, pero luego de ahi ya no pasa. Y asi llevan décadas.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Dic 2022)

Mi padre hablaba maravillas de la selección polaca del 74, casi tan bien como de Holanda o Alemania. Luego en el 82 volvieron a tener otro equipazo que daba encanto ver jugar. Pero aquella selección polaca de Alemania 74 es mítica para varias generaciones de viejos furgoleros:


----------



## chomin (4 Dic 2022)

Como celebraron los japos el triunfo a España.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (4 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> por ?



Por no rendirse hasta el final y no especular como México y Polonia.


----------



## Topollillo (4 Dic 2022)

Vaya autopista para el mundial les estan dejando a los Argensimios, si llega a marcar uno más suiza hubiera sido muy descarado.

Por favor San Patricio no dejes que Argentina gane el mundial, si ya son pesados esos narigones imaginate si ganan, más pesados que un collar de melones.


----------



## Topollillo (4 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Como celebraron los japos el triunfo a España.



Ver gritar a los japos me resulta muy raro.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

Un empacho dulce contra Marroc 

Y luego quiero a *Portugal*. Y si salimos de esa
A *Francia*. Y si salimos de esa
A *Argentina*

Sería brooooootal ermondial

Y si nos quedamos por el camino. Que se lo jueguen esos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

Como nos prenda fuebo Marroc va a ser lamentapla, triste, mu triste


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

*Messi cumple 1000 partidos en su carrera*


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> confirmo.
> 
> acabo de tirar los dados :
> 
> ...



Hostias, se confirma el 6 a 0 que dije yo.


----------



## Bifaz23 (4 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Joder, una predicción de puta madre. Los dos ganan por lo que dices ...



No. Si lees la conclusión final me decanto por Marruecos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

*Se van con la cara tapada*


----------



## Scout.308 (4 Dic 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> No. Si lees la conclusión final me decanto por Marruecos.



Pero eso no es lo que dicen las cartas, eso lo dices tú. Las cartas dan como vencedores a ambos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Calentando motores hoy sí hoy se tiene que ver a la verdadera Polonia y a un solo partido todo es posible! Hoy todos con POLONIA!!
> Apelando al espíritu de aquella Polonia del mundial de España 82!!
> Vamossssssss!!
> Pozdrawiam.



Junto con Catar, Laponia ha sido la peor selección del mundial. No proponen nada. Ojalá le ganen a los africanos, pero creo que les van a caer 4 y se va a resolver pronto.


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (4 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Ver gritar a los japos me resulta muy raro.









Tremendamente sugestivo el gif...

¿A qué pelicula corresponde?...es para un trabajo del cole.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> El fútbol anglosajón está de _suerte _: Canada, USA, Gales y Australia ya están en casita.
> Anda que si esta noche Senegal da la sorpresa.
> 
> Siempre lo he dicho, a los anglos les puede gustar el futbol pero no entienden las pequeñas y sutiles complejidades del juego



De hecho los piratas hasta que no han llenado su liga de foráneos y contratado a técnicos extranjeros no han hecho que la premier pueda competir fuera de las islas.

Ayer se metió la primera europea y tiene pinta que hoy se meten otras dos. La única sorpresa sería que nosotros la cagáramos por enésima vez.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Lo único que le falta a España, salir además confiados contra una selección de Marruecos con el cuchillo entre los dientes.

Estos no llegan a cuartos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



¿Tienes vídrio de la felación?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lo único que le falta a España, salir además confiados contra una Marruecos con el cuchillo entre los dientes.
> 
> Estos no llegan a cuartos.



Para ellos es una guerra. Si no entendemos eso perderemos.


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Tienes vídrio de la felación?



No  


*Portugal ‘se carga’ a Cristiano*

Según una encuesta de A Bola, el 70% de los internautas no quiere que su estrella sea titular ante Suiza. Lleva un gol en tres partidos, y fue de penalti.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Vaya autopista para el mundial les estan dejando a los Argensimios, si llega a marcar uno más suiza hubiera sido muy descarado.
> 
> Por favor San Patricio no dejes que Argentina gane el mundial, si ya son pesados esos narigones imaginate si ganan, más pesados que un collar de melones.



Olía mal desde el sorteo. Alfombra roja para llegar lejos. Solo Brasil les puede parar.


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

*Un ‘madridista’ vuela con Argentina*

Julián Álvarez estuvo a prueba con el Madrid y marcó dos goles al Barcelona en la final del torneo de Peralada, pero acabó en River. Se ha hecho con el puesto a lo grande.


----------



## Madrid (4 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Olía mal desde el sorteo. Alfombra roja para llegar lejos. Solo Brasil les puede parar.



Yo creo que Holanda les va a eliminar, además sin necesidad de prórroga, es un equipo con muchas carencias.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No
> 
> 
> *Portugal ‘se carga’ a Cristiano*
> ...



Grave error, Cristiano te la mete en cualquier momento, y aunque no haya marcado hasta ahora se ha asociado bien arriba, se lleva defensas y abre huecos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Buenos días, comenté que el pronostico para el partido entre España y Marruecos lo daría unas horas antes del inicio del encuentro, pero por temas de agenda y otros motivos, no va a poder ser. Así que esta mañana he tirado tanto las cartas para España como para su rival y vecino del sur.
> 
> Las cartas para España han sido del todo ambivalentes. Se hace difícil hacer un pronóstico exacto - como fue el del España Japón en donde se veía muy claramente como los asiáticos se llevarían en encuentro.
> 
> ...



Prórroga y penaltis.

Veo a mucha gente contenta con que nos haya tocado Marruecos y yo creo que es el peor rival que nos podía tocar. Con Croacia teníamos más opciones.


----------



## Topollillo (4 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Prórroga y penaltis.
> 
> Veo a mucha gente contenta con que nos haya tocado Marruecos y yo creo que es el peor rival que nos podía tocar. Con Croacia teníamos más opciones.



Sería una absoluta humillación perder contra los moros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Un ‘madridista’ vuela con Argentina*
> 
> Julián Álvarez estuvo a prueba con el Madrid y marcó dos goles al Barcelona en la final del torneo de Peralada, pero acabó en River. Se ha hecho con el puesto a lo grande.



Y lo fichó el Shitty y de ahí no le sacas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Sería una absoluta humillación perder contra los moros.



Y muchos años de cachondeo de todos los moros.


----------



## Bifaz23 (4 Dic 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Pero eso no es lo que dicen las cartas, eso lo dices tú. Las cartas dan como vencedores a ambos.



Las cartas no dan ni vencedores ni derrotados. Las cartas básicamente dan unos símbolos que el tarotista interpreta


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, veremos si hoy una de las dos favoritas sufre o hay sorpresa.



África no porque Laponia es penosa. Como mucho los otros africanos pueden tocar los huevos a los piratas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Qué tal kamaradens? Ayer no pude ver ninguno de los dos partidos por temas de agenda.
> 
> Qué tal jugó la puta de Argentina?. Por lo que he leído acabó sufriendo y pidiendo la hora. Por mucho que quiera la FIFA, los follacabras millonarios, la realidad es tozuda y me da que un zorro viejo como Van Gaal va a mandar a casa a los estafadores sin honor.



Argensimia jugó igual de mal que los anteriores 3 partidos. En una primera parte penosa se encontraron con una genialidad del enano en el único tiro a puerta. En la segunda los aussies se dedicaron a pasarle el balón al portero y en una cagada los argensimios marcaron el segundo. Y en un error final los aussies marcaron el2-1 y ni así se dedicaron a colgar balones.

Confío en que Fan Gal nos puede hacer un favor.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

Como nos prenda fuebo Marroc

Los autóstonos se van a quedar sin chortis definitivamenta


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No
> 
> 
> *Portugal ‘se carga’ a Cristiano*
> ...



a CR se la suda todo, incluida la selección, y además tengo dudas de que se sienta portugués


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Dic 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> No. Si lees la conclusión final me decanto por Marruecos.



Pero las cartas dan vencedora a España al final, y para Marruecos ya sería un éxito perder de forma injusta.

No veo nada decisivo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Es que Pelé parecía un jugador actual en cuanto a velocidad, fuerza y técnica jugando en los 60. Un adelantado a su época.



Vamos, que era de los pocos que entrenaba de verdad. Hoy sería un mindundi.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Es la novia de castaño



El jefe. No es trepa la niña.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Decía que en la cadena cope estaban elogiandoa esta tía  porque sin mucha dificultad consigue parar y entrevistar a jugadores de Argentina cuando salen del vestuario camino al bus y hacia el bunker del hotel
> Le han hecho tanto la pelota Lama y compañía que me ha picado la curiosidad y la he buscado en www cuando he visto su físico he dicho toma claro nos ha jodido no saben nada envían a pibonazos al campo porque siempre contestaras mejor a la prensa si te ponen una tía así que si te ponen algo así
> Ver archivo adjunto 1280978



Por eso hace mucho que se sabe que a pie de campo tienes que poner a tías pibones.


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

*Solo quería eso*


----------



## Bifaz23 (4 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pero las cartas dan vencedora a España al final, y para Marruecos ya sería un éxito perder de forma injusta.
> 
> No veo nada decisivo.



Lo había pensado, pero las cartas de Marruecos anuncian exito rotundo.

Aún y así, voy a preguntar “gana España?” y luego “gana Marruecos?”


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

*Messi desata la tormenta*

Su partidazo ante Australia ilusiona a Argentina. Lleva tres goles y una asistencia. En su partido 1000, recordó al de las mejores noches. Objetivo: el Mundial.


----------



## Th89 (4 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> HOY. GLORIA HÚSAR.



Yo les veo las mismas opciones de pasar que a España convertirse en potencia económica con Antonio al mando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Solo quería eso*



Attwhore. Y si está ahí es porque será la hija de alguien con pasta.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


>



Acuérdate lo que pasó en Atocha después de éste evento.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Messi desata la tormenta*
> 
> Su partidazo ante Australia ilusiona a Argentina. Lleva tres goles y una asistencia. En su partido 1000, recordó al de las mejores noches. Objetivo: el Mundial.



¿Partidazo? ¿Pero qué partido han visto o qué se fumaron?


----------



## condimento (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Solo quería eso*



jajajajajajajajaja

Mucho más divertido y agradable ver eso que todas las putas que publicáis.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


>



Cojones, estamos hablando de chavales que casi no han salido del pueblo y que juegan en la segunda división japonesa o como mucho la sgunda pirata.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> jajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Mucho más divertido y agradable ver eso que todas las putas que publicáis.



Tú lo has dicho: pts que viven precisamente de esas fotos.


----------



## LMLights (4 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Yo les veo las mismas opciones de pasar que a España convertirse en potencia económica con Antonio al mando.



Tengo un pálpito. Defienden bien. A la CONTRA y LEWANDOWSKI killer.
ES POSIBLE.







barullo dijo:


> No va a pasar nada porque la policía no es tonta y está controlando



y el CNI también, razón de más para temer lo peor


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Nos reímos mucho pero la realidad es que pocos españoles van a ir al mundial y muchos de estos son de la zona, gente con pasta que se puede permitir ir y que muchos de ellos son aficionados de España gracias a lo que hicimos hace 12 años.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Tengo un pálpito. Defienden bien. A la CONTRA y LEWANDOWSKI killer.
> ES POSIBLE.



¿Defienden bien? Si Argensimia les pasó por encima sin hacer nada.


----------



## Metamorfosis (4 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Tienen toda la pinta de haber nacido Valladolid ó León.


----------



## condimento (4 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Yo les veo las mismas opciones de pasar que a España convertirse en potencia económica con Antonio al mando.



Todos pensamos igual menos el pozdrawiam que tenemos aquí pero el fútbol al ser el deporte con marcadores más bajos tiene siempre el azar mucho de su parte.


----------



## Bifaz23 (4 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pero las cartas dan vencedora a España al final, y para Marruecos ya sería un éxito perder de forma injusta.
> 
> No veo nada decisivo.



Bueno, pues al cambiar la pregunta de ¿cómo le va a ir? a la de "¿ganará?” Las cosas cambian. Bien visto, @Viernes_Negro4 
ahora sí que dan victoriosa a la Selección Española. Esta tirada sí me hace salir de las dudas que me ofrecía la primera vez.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Todos pensamos igual menos el pozdrawiam que tenemos aquí pero el fútbol al ser el deporte con marcadores más bajos tiene siempre el azar mucho de su parte.



Con África no lo veo. Les van a pasar por encima.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Estoy por poner un eurito a que África mete 5 mínimo.


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



En España, el remero medio no se funde 10.000 euros para ir al mundial,

allí están los familiares de los futbolistas, enchufados de la federación, gente de pasta, españoles que vivan/trabajen en Catar, y algún que otro funcivago fanático.

Lo de la panchitada es de mentalidad tercermundista.


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Estoy por poner un eurito a que África mete 5 mínimo.



Que te gusta tirar el dinero


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que te gusta tirar el dinero



Estoy de un espléndido...


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

*Sufrieron más de lo debido*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Compañeros, que bonito es este mundial, es un espíritu futbolístico de ilusión inexplicable, es tan grande la ilusión que cuando voy al baño cago espíritu futbolístico, incluso después de limpiarme aún permanece el espíritu futbolístico.
Gracias FIFA, sois los mejores, ya no puedo ni imaginar cómo vais a superaros a vosotros mismos en el próximo mundial.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Dic 2022)

@Topollillo
a ver que le han hecho a ustec una pregunta de la que estamos todos esperando rejpuejta




Billy Ray dijo:


> Tremendamente sugestivo el gif...
> 
> ¿A qué pelicula corresponde?...es para un trabajo del cole.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (4 Dic 2022)

Ojalá Polonia le gane a ese negrizal llamado Francia, lo veo difícil pero quién sabe en algún contragolpe


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Dic 2022)

el nivel de Polonia el otro día...no se yo


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Es decir que si no entras en ese perfil te puedes cagar en Mahoma y en los Emiratos todos.


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

*Hazard, en el precipicio*

El belga, al que la prensa de su país pide que se retire de la selección, regresa al Real Madrid sabiendo que no cuenta para Ancelotti y que sus minutos serán residuales.


----------



## Th89 (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Hazard, en el precipicio*
> 
> El belga, al que la prensa de su país pide que se retire de la selección, regresa al Real Madrid sabiendo que no cuenta para Ancelotti y que sus minutos serán residuales.



Se ha pasado el juego la albóndiga belga.

Un funcionario del fútbol, y cobrando como un megacrack.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Hazard, en el precipicio*
> 
> El belga, al que la prensa de su país pide que se retire de la selección, regresa al Real Madrid sabiendo que no cuenta para Ancelotti y que sus minutos serán residuales.



A ver si acepta ya que no vale y se retira.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (4 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> el nivel de Polonia el otro día...no se yo



Lo mismo digo, pero ya sabes cómo es el fútbol, quién sabe si Francia no tiene el día y hacen un partido de mierda


----------



## ArturoB (4 Dic 2022)

Por cierto qué pesada la afición argentina cada vez que ganan el porculo que dan.


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

¡Tenemos once de Polonia!

La selección polaca sale de inicio con *Szczesny; Cash, Glik, Kiwior, Bereszynski; S. Szymanski, Krychowiak, Zielinski, Frankowski, Kaminski, y Lewandowski.*

Dos novedades. Entran Szymanski y Kaminski por Bielik y Swiderski con respecto al once que perdió ante Argentina.


¡Once confirmado de Francia!

Francia sale con el mismo once que ganó a Dinamarca: *Lloris; Koundé, Varane, Upamecano, Theo Hernandez; Tchouaméni, Rabiot; Dembélé, Griezmann, Giroud, Mbappé.*

Del último partido, en que rotó el equipo entero casi, solo repiten Varane y Tchouameni. Las incógnitas estaban en la defensa, y finalmente son Varane y Upamecano los centrales, con Koundé en la derecha y Theo en la izquierda.


----------



## Zarpa (4 Dic 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Buenos días, comenté que el pronostico para el partido entre España y Marruecos lo daría unas horas antes del inicio del encuentro, pero por temas de agenda y otros motivos, no va a poder ser. Así que esta mañana he tirado tanto las cartas para España como para su rival y vecino del sur.
> 
> Las cartas para España han sido del todo ambivalentes. Se hace difícil hacer un pronóstico exacto - como fue el del España Japón en donde se veía muy claramente como los asiáticos se llevarían en encuentro.
> 
> ...



España gana sufriendo y Marruecos se va de jolgorio a quemar coches y se llevan una paguita extra para que no sean tan traviesos,


----------



## il banditto (4 Dic 2022)

Polonia necesita prácticamente un milagro para eliminar a los mamadus, especialmente, y al contrario que en el partido contra argentina, deberían intentar dar 3 pases seguidos. Además de correr como pvtos perros rabiosos 90 mins, que su defensa no sean unas putas madres, que el portero tenga a la virgen María de su lado y lewandowski tenga una buena tarde y meta 2 goles, vamos, que se alineen los planetas, las estrellas, que nieve en Melbourne y haga un día de playa en Reikiavik.


----------



## Señor-Presidente (4 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Por cierto qué pesada la afición argentina cada vez que ganan el porculo que dan.



Prepárate por si ganan el mundial.


----------



## Señor-Presidente (4 Dic 2022)

Francia-Inglaterra en cuartos.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Bueno, menos de una hora y aquí estoy ya preparado para ver el partido de Polonia con amigos y amigas más la parienta jejeje! Picoteo, vino, vodka, cerveza etc..
Vamos Polonia!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## chomin (4 Dic 2022)

Celebración de las chortinas coreans


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Sí se puede, sí se puede, sí se puede!!
Vamos Polonia! Hagamos historia de nuevo!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Dic 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Bueno, pues al cambiar la pregunta de ¿cómo le va a ir? a la de "¿ganará?” Las cosas cambian. Bien visto, @Viernes_Negro4
> ahora sí que dan victoriosa a la Selección Española. Esta tirada sí me hace salir de las dudas que me ofrecía la primera vez.



Y así nos dejas contentos, aunque lo primero que has visto sea lo bueno y el martes nos sodomicen y tal.

Buena adquisición hemos hecho en el hilo.

Tenemos ya alguien que nos tira las cartas como al Barón Thyssen cuando estaba de cuerpo presente. Eso es *calidac*, señores.



IVNP71 dijo:


> Bueno, menos de una hora y aquí estoy ya preparado para ver el partido de Polonia con amigos y amigas más la parienta jejeje! Picoteo, vino, vodka, cerveza etc..
> Vamos Polonia!!
> Pozdrawiam.



Suerte, espero que seáis la luz de occidente, por una vez.


----------



## HArtS (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Francia sale con el mismo once que ganó a Dinamarca: *Lloris; Koundé, Varane, Upamecano, Theo Hernandez; Tchouaméni, Rabiot; Dembélé, Griezmann, Giroud, Mbappé.*



En ese 11 solo veo dos mediocampistas (Tchouameni y Rabiot).


----------



## Señor-Presidente (4 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Bueno, menos de una hora y aquí estoy ya preparado para ver el partido de Polonia con amigos y amigas más la parienta jejeje! Picoteo, vino, vodka, cerveza etc..
> Vamos Polonia!!
> Pozdrawiam.



Os dejasteis ganar con Argentina.


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

*El Higuaín de 2022*


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Tengo un pálpito. Es IRRACIONAL, es INEXPLICABLE, no se puede meter en ningún modelo matemático. Simplemente ESTÁ AHÍ.
> 
> ¿Puede ser el vermú? ¿Puede ser puro cuñadísmo?
> 
> ...



Yo dije al empezar el mundial que iba con España, japón y Polonia. Y las tres en octavos. 

Pero tu pálpito más que irracional es sobrenatural. Polonia tiene un buen portero, un 9 de área histórico y un equipo apañadito. Con esto le puedes dar un susto a cualquiera. Pero el problema es que ni defienden, ni atacan, ni juegan a nada.

No se, a lo mejor al cuarto partido arrancan, pero muy bien no pinta.


----------



## Zarpa (4 Dic 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> En ese 11 solo veo dos mediocampistas (Tchouameni y Rabiot).



Hernández-Varane-Upa-Koundé
Xumino-Rabiot
Mbapé-Grizzou-Dembelé
Giroud

Siempre juegan así.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

Morata moja fijo


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Partido por el tercer y cuarto puesto en España 82 dónde Polonia venció a Francia 3-2.
Vamos Polonia!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (4 Dic 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> En ese 11 solo veo dos mediocampistas (Tchouameni y Rabiot).



Así llevan jugando todo el mundial,

no necesitan elaborar nada,

el balón va rápido arriba, juego directo y por ráfagas.

No se cómo les iría con una selección que controla el juego.


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 Dic 2022)

Por una vez, voy con los mamadús.

Las putitas culerdas polacas que vayan a comerle el culo a messi a argentina.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Polonia necesita prácticamente un milagro para eliminar a los mamadus, especialmente, y al contrario que en el partido contra argentina, deberían intentar dar 3 pases seguidos. Además de correr como pvtos perros rabiosos 90 mins, que su defensa no sean unas putas madres, que el portero tenga a la virgen María de su lado y lewandowski tenga una buena tarde y meta 2 goles, vamos, que se alineen los planetas, las estrellas, que nieve en Melbourne y haga un día de playa en Reikiavik.



Cosas peores se han visto....hay que tener fe! Es un solo partido y todo es posible!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Así llevan jugando todo el mundial,
> 
> no necesitan elaborar nada,
> 
> ...



La última vez que jugamos nos dieron por culo de forma injusta, no?

Ojalá lo podamos comprobar en este mundial.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Por una vez, voy con los mamadús.
> 
> Las putitas culerdas polacas que vayan a comerle el culo a messi a argentina.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Pues nada tú mismo pero aquí nadie ha comido el culo a nadie 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> España gana sufriendo y Marruecos se va de jolgorio a quemar coches y se llevan una paguita extra para que no sean tan traviesos,



Y hay que subirles la paguita por el trauma causado.


----------



## LMLights (4 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Vamos, que era de los pocos que entrenaba de verdad. Hoy sería un mindundi.



Un adelantado a su tiempo


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Yo dije al empezar el mundial que iba con España, japón y Polonia. Y las tres en octavos.
> 
> Pero tu pálpito más que irracional es sobrenatural. Polonia tiene un buen portero, un 9 de área histórico y un equipo apañadito. Con esto le puedes dar un susto a cualquiera. Pero el problema es que ni defienden, ni atacan, ni juegan a nada.
> 
> No se, a lo mejor al cuarto partido arrancan, pero muy bien no pinta.



Joder, es que aquí parece que Polonia fuese Ruanda y no sepan darle al balón.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> La última vez que jugamos nos dieron por culo de forma injusta, no?
> 
> Ojalá lo podamos comprobar en este mundial.



Si, con dos rafagazos de sus cracks de arriba,

Benzema y Mbappé,

con eso nos ganaron,

aunque los últimos 10 min fue un asedio de España a la portería francesa.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Un adelantado a su tiempo



Qué puto crack, cojones.

Como el Cruif, un par de pitillitos en el descanso (si daba tiempo tres).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Tenemos once de Polonia!
> 
> La selección polaca sale de inicio con *Szczesny; Cash, Glik, Kiwior, Bereszynski; S. Szymanski, Krychowiak, Zielinski, Frankowski, Kaminski, y Lewandowski.*
> 
> ...



4 blancos de 11.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Joder, es que aquí parece que Polonia fuese Ruanda y no sepan darle al balón.
> Pozdrawiam.



No han demostrado más. No son Ruanda porque tienen un portero y un delantero tops.


----------



## Zarpa (4 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Qué puto crack, cojones.
> 
> Como el Cruif, un par de pitillitos en el descanso (si daba tiempo tres).





Y durante el partido.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Lo único que quiero es que el árbitro sea imparcial y el var también y no nos jodan.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Snowball (4 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Partido por el tercer y cuarto puesto en España 82 dónde Polonia venció a Francia 3-2.
> Vamos Polonia!!
> Pozdrawiam.



Venga voy con vosotros, pero solo por hoy


----------



## Avioncito (4 Dic 2022)

Calentando motores, ya estoy por aqui


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Dic 2022)

Madre mía las hembras polacas....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Lo importante es esta noche compañeros, con nuestros queridos senegaleses contra UK. 

Esto huele a goleada francesa desgraciadamente.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Himno polaco ufffff! Pelos de punta!!
Jeszcze Polska nie zginęła kiedy my żyjemy.....
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Vamos!!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Todos somos Polonia hoy....
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Puede ser hoy el partido de Lewandowski, eso espero.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Todos somos Polonia hoy....
> Pozdrawiam.



Me da mucho asco Africancia; pero Lefandowsky me toca bastante los huevos...

Que pierdan los dos...


----------



## il banditto (4 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Cosas peores se han visto....hay que tener fe! Es un solo partido y todo es posible!
> Pozdrawiam.



Desde luego, nada me alegraría más la tarde que ver a la blanca y étnicamente evropea Polska mandar para casa a ese grupo de mulatos apestando a cuero, pero la realidad es que es muy improbable que no pase Frangola.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (4 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Partido por el tercer y cuarto puesto en España 82 dónde Polonia venció a Francia 3-2.
> Vamos Polonia!!
> Pozdrawiam.



Ojalá Polonia le gane a ese negrizal


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Empieza!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

¿Cuánto tardarán los africanos en marcar el primero?


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Dic 2022)

Ya está el calvo subnormal de Mierdini dando por culo con Messi,

no hay ningún otro país en el mundo donde le coman tanto el culo al enano hormonado.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Dic 2022)

Los pajotes de los comentaristas con Francia no són normales.


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

*El Dibu salvó a Argentina en los minutos finales*


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Muy bien así agresivos.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Avioncito (4 Dic 2022)

Nada, tiene pinta de que Polonia hiy va a hacer parecer la Brasil de Pelé a la Australia de ayer, y mira que me fastidia.

Echaos una aiesta o algo, porque vaya tela.

Y mira que me molaria que pasase Polonia, pero también me molaria echarme una siesta con una tia de la mansión Playboy


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Dic 2022)

_"Los franceses són altos, fuertes..."_


Sólo falta que diga que la tienen más larga y gorda que los polacos. ¿Estos comentaristas no se dan cuenta de que parecen maricones?...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2022)

Mbappé es muy bueno... La verdad...

Hace lo que le sale del nabo por su banda...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (4 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Muy bien así agresivos.
> Pozdrawiam



No sabes lo mucho que me gustaría que ganáseis hoy. 
Pero me temo que es un 10% de posibilidades.
Tengamos fe.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Dic 2022)

Le pongo el mute al partido, los comentarios són repulsivos de parciales. Ni con la selección española són tan forofos, ¿están en nómina de Francia?...no termino de entenderlo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> No sabes lo mucho que me gustaría que ganáseis hoy.
> Pero me temo que es un 10% de posibilidades.
> Tengamos fe.



¿Tanto? Yo creo que las posiblidades están en negativo.


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

*Otro Man of The Match para el 10*


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Me da mucho asco Africancia; pero Lefandowsky me toca bastante los huevos...
> 
> Que pierdan los dos...



Será porque juega en el barsa, porque otra cosa... 

Para ser un futbolista 'estrella' parece buen tipo. Al menos no gilipollas profundo. Que ya es mucho para lo que hay.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2022)

Es cuestión de tiempo que los Mamadous marquen...

No tengáis esperanza de otra cosa.


----------



## eltonelero (4 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Le pongo el mute al partido, los comentarios són repulsivos de parciales. Ni con la selección española són tan forofos, ¿están en nómina de Francia?...no termino de entenderlo.



Imagino que para los mass mierda es mucho mas apetecible y vendible la selección gabacha (aka africana). 
Pasa lo mismo con el truño de Argentina y el hormonado. 
Si dependiera de TVs y organizadores las semis siempre serian entre Francia, Brasil, Argentina e Italia que es lo que mas vende.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

Polonia en este mundial parece dirigida por Lotina de bajona. Que horror...


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Me gusta Polonia bien ordenada atrás y agresiva en el día de hoy.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (4 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Tanto? Yo creo que las posiblidades están en negativo.



qué % le dabas a los moros contra argentina, o a costa rica contra japón?
nunca se sabe...


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Uyyy!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Vamos Polonia!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## - CONANÍN - (4 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Boh !
> Mala cosa. Me acabo de enterar que la vírgen de czestochowa es NEGRA.
> 
> NO SE RESPETA NADA.....



murenetas, murenetas everywhere


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Polonia en este mundial parece dirigida por Lotina de bajona. Que horror...



A ver... La diferencia de calidad de jugadores es salvaje y espera que Africancia marque y Polonia se vea obligada a abrirse... Le van a llover los goles...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (4 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo importante es esta noche compañeros, con nuestros queridos senegaleses contra UK.
> 
> Esto huele a goleada francesa desgraciadamente.



¿Qué selección es la de UK?


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Polonia en este mundial parece dirigida por Lotina de bajona. Que horror...



Pues hoy me gusta el planteamiento de Polonia.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Dic 2022)

Ojo, que aquí le pitan penalti a Polonia por mirar mal a un negro.


----------



## Zarpa (4 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Boh !
> Mala cosa. Me acabo de enterar que la vírgen de czestochowa es NEGRA.
> 
> NO SE RESPETA NADA.....





- CONANÍN - dijo:


> murenetas, murenetas everywhere



Leñe pues como veían a los Palestinos en la época.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Pero bueno, aquí en el hilo todo van a ser críticas a Polonia o qué?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Dic 2022)

El Mamadu del Far$a juega hasta con los oros colgando ya


----------



## Forenski (4 Dic 2022)

Este mundial lo tendría que ganar Polonia. Sería la mejor manera de desacreditar a Catar y su régimen y que este Mundial quedase en el más completo de los olvidos.


----------



## NRW_Observer (4 Dic 2022)

Que asco me da Afrique du Nord


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pero bueno, aquí en el hilo todo van a ser críticas a Polonia o qué?
> Pozdrawiam.



Está mejor que el otro día


----------



## - CONANÍN - (4 Dic 2022)

qué maravilla ver al portero polaco sacar de patadón hasta el campo contrario, y no la putamierda moderna de salir haciendo tonteridas con los pies.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Este mundial lo tendría que ganar Polonia. Sería la mejor manera de desacreditar a Catar y su régimen y que este Mundial quedase en el más completo de los olvidos.



Cuidado con lo que deseas porque quizás se cumpla.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

Es cuestión de tiempo que Francia se lleve el partido. Mu superior. A no ser que Poloña se encuentre con algún error defensivo está sentenciá esta eliminatoria


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Me gusta Polonia bien ordenada atrás y agresiva en el día de hoy.
> Pozdrawiam.



Ninguno somos objetivos con nuestros equipos, pero a mí me parece que Polonia no juega a nada (desde hace años), y cuando lo intenta hace gilipolleces como poner a Lewandowski de 10 a repartir juego.

Si tu mejor jugador es un 9 top, móntatelo para que le lleguen balones en el área, aunque sea forzando faltas y corners. Que sí, que Lewa es el mejor polaco con diferencia, pero no por eso puede jugar de 10 contra equipos top.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿Qué selección es la de UK?



La de los klingon.
United klingons=klinglons unidos


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2022)

Jajajaja... A Giroud los Mamadous le van a calentar la cara en el descanso...


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Es cuestión de tiempo que Francia se lleve el partido. Mu superior. A no ser que Poloña se encuentre con algún error defensivo está sentenciá esta eliminatoria



Es lo que deseas no? Que pierda Polonia y gane Francia? Por Griezmann y el pupas?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pero bueno, aquí en el hilo todo van a ser críticas a Polonia o qué?
> Pozdrawiam.



Reconoce que no sois el equipo más agradable de ver, precisamente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Kundé está jugando con una cadena. ¿Eso no es expulsión?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Dic 2022)

Va a ser que no, más bien son los que van en olifante por ahí.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Dic 2022)

Está fallando tanto Francia, que viendo el funcionamiento de este mundial, igual Polonia tiene una jugada tonta y mete el gol que les dé la victoria


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Dic 2022)

Dentro de lo que cabe Polonia está jugando bien.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (4 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Este mundial lo tendría que ganar Polonia. Sería la mejor manera de desacreditar a Catar y su régimen y que este Mundial quedase en el más completo de los olvidos.



Polonia representa bastante bien los valores de catar pero desde el punto de vista cristiano.

Familia y tradición.

No tiene sentido lo que dices.


----------



## Forenski (4 Dic 2022)

El equipo polaco tendría serias dificultades para mantener la categoría en la segunda división española


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Este mundial lo tendría que ganar Polonia. Sería la mejor manera de desacreditar a Catar y su régimen y que este Mundial quedase en el más completo de los olvidos.



Este mundial lo tiene que ganar Japón. 
Homogéneos racialmente, tienen un punto cómico y dejan los vestuarios 'niquelaos'


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Dic 2022)

Mira a Lewandowski en esa jugada que ha acabado en falta, de media punta pidiéndola fuera del área con 3 delanteros por delante.

Mí no entender, de verdad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Vamos Roberto...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (4 Dic 2022)

en telemundo (panchis) los comentaristas también a favor de francia


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Uyyy
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Bien Polonia! Me gusta ese cambio de actitud de hoy.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> El equipo polaco tendría serias dificultades para mantener la categoría en la segunda división española



Pues para ser de segunda le está plantando cara a la Francia campeona del mundo maravillosa de la hostia...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

He de reconocer que Polonia hoy tiene mejor pinta.
Contra Argentina fue para sacarse los ojos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pero bueno, aquí en el hilo todo van a ser críticas a Polonia o qué?
> Pozdrawiam.



Todos queremos que gane Laponia, pero está difícil el tema.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

los franchutes no juegan una mierda como equipo, eso sí, en las arrancadas de las dos bandas te pueden follar a pelito ... Los quiero ver contra un equipo que defienda bien, no contra bandas de música de pueblo


----------



## Forenski (4 Dic 2022)

Esto sigue empatado. Si los franceses no marcan, creo que en el descanso llegará un paquete explosivo al vestuario polaco remitido por la FIFA


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

Seguic diciendo que va a ganar Francia, seguic...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Pues para ser de segunda le está plantando cara a la Francia campeona del mundo maravillosa de la hostia...



Igual que el Málaga le puede aguantar la primera parte al Madrí.


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Dic 2022)

Sólo por tener esos nombres ya creo que la FIFA no los dejaría campeonar.

Como cojones se pronuncia esto...




* Buenas hostias pegan las chortis polacas.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> El equipo polaco tendría serias dificultades para mantener la categoría en la segunda división española



No sé si lo dices en serio o quieres tomarme el pelo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Esto sigue empatado. Si los franceses no marcan, creo que en el descanso llegará un paquete explosivo al vestuario polaco remitido por la FIFA



No hombre no, que eso se ve. Unos limones drogaos o argo.


----------



## Zarpa (4 Dic 2022)

Esta vez no es penalty, solo si es Messi.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Uyyy
Pozdrawiam


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

¡¡¡¡¡NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!111


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Igual que el Málaga le puede aguantar la primera parte al Madrí.



E incluso ganar el malaga al madrid tmb


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Igual que el Málaga le puede aguantar la primera parte al Madrí.



Estos franceses no son para tanto, por mucho que lo vendan.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Jajajajaja! Grande Polonia hoy así sí.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

¡¡¡¡NO FALLÉIS ESO!!!!!


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2022)

Para no ser absolutamente críticos con Polonia, una cosa están haciendo bastante bien y es el control de tiempos del partido. Francia no se está reservando nada y aun así y con el marcador 0-0, Polonia con más o menos suerte, aguanta... Y sólo se desdibuja su defensa y posición en el campo en contadísimas ocasiones, llegando incluso al borde del área francesa sin mucho desmadre...

PD: Acaba de fallar una Polonia que te cagas....


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2022)

Se trasca la magedia...


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Dic 2022)

Jojojo,

los franchutes con la omelette en la garganta.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Dic 2022)

Parece otro equipo Polska


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Dic 2022)

Si no han marcado esa esta difícil la cosa..


----------



## Djokovic (4 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Sólo por tener esos nombres ya creo que la FIFA no los dejaría campeonar.
> 
> Como cojones se pronuncia esto...
> 
> ...



No es difícil, fui a clases de polaco en su tiempo ,lo difícil del polaco son las declinaciones


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Madre mía triple ocasión


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

No me jodas el gol que han tenido


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

Me estan sorprendiendo gratamente los polacos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> E incluso ganar el malaga al madrid tmb


----------



## Metamorfosis (4 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Parece otro equipo Polska



Son iguales, pasa que Giroud es malísimo para definir, el 9 mas sobrevalorado que he visto.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (4 Dic 2022)

El primer partido en que Polonia intenta jugar a algo, menos mal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Dic 2022)

Lo acabo de decir hace un momento


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡NO FALLÉIS ESO!!!!!



Quien perdona, acaba perdiendo....


----------



## Djokovic (4 Dic 2022)

Hay un futbolista polaco en el campo llamado Zielienski, se masca la tragedia


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Quien perdona, acaba perdiendo....



Pues visto lo visto, los dos van a acabar perdiendo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Dic 2022)

Si no metes eso, ya te puedes ir encomendando a San Bernabéu, patrón de las causas perdidas.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

Polonia ayer se hvbiera comido a Argensida


----------



## Forenski (4 Dic 2022)

Es que Polonia reservó fuerzas con Argentina descansando en su campo.


----------



## condimento (4 Dic 2022)

Esta es la frustración que da el fútbol, equipo menor oportunidad clarísima no la aprovecha, pero qué hace ese apuntando al muñeco grrrrrrrrrrr y los otros los buenos no volverán a perdonar, la de Giroud muy justa le ha llegado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Quien perdona, acaba perdiendo....




Que haces por aquí un domingo, no rocias?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (4 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Hay un futbolista polaco en el campo llamado Zielienski, se masca la tragedia



En el nápoles está haciendo una buena temporada.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2022)

Jajjaajja al Koundé le hacen sacarse las golden cadenas.... Jjajajajaj


----------



## Metamorfosis (4 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Es que Polonia reservó fuerzas con Argentina descansando en su campo.



JajajajaBuen intento


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Dic 2022)

Gitanaco cutre cargado de cadenacas...


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que haces por aquí un domingo, no rocias?



No, hoy toca descansar, la semana fue muy larga


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Mantener la puerta vacía en esta primera parte
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Nooooo
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Forenski (4 Dic 2022)

La confianza del portero polaco en su defensa es total y absoluta


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

HIJOSDEPUTA


----------



## Metamorfosis (4 Dic 2022)

Al fin convirtió Giroud


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Por hablar!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2022)

Gol del abuelo gabacho...

Sres. Se acabó el partido... Ahora sí....

Nos vemos en el Piratas - Senegal...


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Son iguales, pasa que Giroud es malísimo para definir, el 9 mas sobrevalorado que he visto.



GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

Suele pasar cuando el equipo pequeño perdona.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Son iguales, pasa que Giroud es malísimo para definir, el 9 mas sobrevalorado que he visto.


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues visto lo visto, los dos van a acabar perdiendo



Polonia ha perdonado mas q Francia, mira gol de Francia


----------



## Snowball (4 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Vamos Polonia!
> Pozdrawiam



Os vais a acordar de esa oportunidad fallada durante décadas,.como nosotros en los 80 y 90

Se llama Zielensky no?


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

Han perdonao y ahora van abajo con los afrincanos


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Bueno, no pasa nada!a seguir luchando!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (4 Dic 2022)

Negro cadena oro jugando mundial, subnormal.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Dic 2022)

Gol de Francia


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

si te falta una madre, compra un polaco


----------



## - CONANÍN - (4 Dic 2022)

habéis visto lo que grita tortuguita en el gol?
"vamosss"


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

aquí confundís deseos con realidaj

Mu mal tendría que hacerlo Francia para no llevarse el partido


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

Giroud empata a 3 goles por el pichichi del torneo con Mbappé y Morralla


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (4 Dic 2022)

El mono Mbappe dice TOMAAAA!!
Debe ser una moda celebrar en español.


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

*Plaga de bajas en Brasil*


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Dic 2022)

Gol al límite del tiempo, psicológico a tope en una eliminatoria de una competición como esta.

Ni guionizado a propósito.

Este partido ha terminado, esperemos que alguien le pare los piés a esta mierda multicultural frankestein mal llamada Francia, porque no va a ser Polonia.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (4 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> habéis visto lo que grita tortuguita en el gol?
> "vamosss"



En el PSG se habla español, es normal.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Dic 2022)

Joder con Lloris


----------



## Djokovic (4 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Gol al límite del tiempo, psicológico a tope en una eliminatoria de una competición como esta.
> 
> Ni guionizado a propósito.
> 
> Este partido ha terminado, esperemos que alguien le pare los piés a esta mierda multicultural frankestein mal llamada Francia, porque no va a ser Polonia.



Será Inglaterra la que le pare los pies


----------



## LMLights (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Plaga de bajas en Brasil*



JESUS abandona a BRASIL.

El verdadero Mesias es MESSI.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> aquí confundís deseos con realidaj
> 
> Mu mal tendría que hacerlo Francia para no llevarse el partido



Son eliminatorias, te marca uno Polonia y Francia ataca y no entra la pelota y estan eliminados. A polonia le pasa un poco como EEUU ayer, te hacen jugadas, ocasiones... pero a la hora de meterla se les nota la falta de calidad, experiencia o mojo.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Bueno, mi análisis del partido en esta primera parte es que hemos visto a una Polonia muy bien plantada lástima el gol de Francia pero almeno los polacos han dado la cara en esta primera parte Pienso que aún se puede empatar si se juega con esa actitud y determinación.
Polonia necesita más la aportación de Lewandowski a mí parecer.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Forenski (4 Dic 2022)

Chumino no estaba en el Madrid resevándose para el Mundial. En realidad se está reservando en este Mundial para estar a tope con el Madrid.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Será Inglaterra la que le pare los pies



Pues los prefiero a estos, que ganen la segunda de una puta vez que ya dan verguenza ajena.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Son eliminatorias, te marca uno Polonia y Francia ataca y no entra la pelota y estan eliminados. A polonia le pasa un poco como EEUU ayer, te hacen jugadas, ocasiones... pero a la hora de meterla se les nota la falta de calidad, experiencia o mojo.



si, mu bonito. También les pueden meter otros dos goles más tranquilamente


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gol del abuelo gabacho...
> 
> Sres. Se acabó el partido... Ahora sí....
> 
> Nos vemos en el Piratas - Senegal...



Pericoburbujista, espérate a que acabe el partido y ya luego hablamos que esto aún no ha acabado.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (4 Dic 2022)

Una pena, Polonia lo estaba haciéndo bien


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

Buen pase y finalización, deficiente defensa


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Será Inglaterra la que le pare los pies



Una final Argentina-Inglaterra tendria su gracia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Se acabó


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Dic 2022)

Si me dan a escoger una ocasión de este mundial que no haya acabado en gol para intentarlo y salvar la vida, elijo la de Polonia ...y la meto fijo. 

Pero cabron!! Que eso no se puede fallar !!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Otra vez los anuncios de mierda


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pericoburbujista, espérate a que acabe el partido y ya luego hablamos que esto aún no ha acabado.
> Pozdrawiam



Bueno...

No te rindas; pero cómo no os encomendéis al espíritu de Carol Wojtyla, lo tenéis chungo:












San Juan Pablo II, el Papa que pudo haber sido futbolista


Jerzy Kluger, gran amigo de Karol Wojtyla, afirmó que era muy buen portero. El polaco sobresalió de forma amateur en el MKS Cracovia.




www.beinsports.com


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

A poloña le conviene echar el cerrojazo, esperar tener alguna y no fallar. No hay otra. Como se vuelvan locos, se llevan otros dos


----------



## Metamorfosis (4 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Pues los prefiero a estos, que ganen la segunda de una puta vez que ya dan verguenza ajena.



Inglaterra se caga encima en los momentos claves, no por nada han tenido generaciones buenas o muy buenas como en los 80s y ná de ná. Solo tienen su Copa del Mundo de la era preVAR, de lo contrario, ni eso.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

empieza la segunda parte, a ver si nos divertimos


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Chumino no estaba en el Madrid resevándose para el Mundial. En realidad se está reservando en este Mundial para estar a tope con el Madrid.



Por aquí es por donde petardea Francia. Pasar de kante y Pogba a los dos cojos del mediocampo es bajar mucho. Aunque a deschamps se la pela. Es cambiar negro por negro para correr y luego rabiot a veces juega bien.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

Amarilla clarísima


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

el Dembele le saca al defensor polaco seis metros en un suspiro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Madre mía menudas balas tiene arriba Francia, y tenemos suerte que Benzema, Pogba y kante están cojos, si no es un paseo.


----------



## Zarpa (4 Dic 2022)

Mejores campos, la pelota corre más y la velocidad importa más.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (4 Dic 2022)

son los nuevos esclavos de las élites


----------



## Djokovic (4 Dic 2022)

El Giroud es clavado a Messi


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Son rapidos como un leopardo y fuertes



No, son *más* rápidos que un leopardo, si no el leopardo se los habría comido.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (4 Dic 2022)

jajajajaaj ya empieza enbapé a hacer charlotadas a lo serresiete


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Dic 2022)

Cómo van los catalanes del Este?

Ha marcado Lefan-down-ski?


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

gol

por qué no vale?


----------



## Forenski (4 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Mejores campos, la pelota corre más y la velocidad importa más.



Mbappé y Dembelé se creen que están la prueba de los 110 metros vallas de las Olimpiadas. Ya solo les falta que coordinen la carrera con el balón y no se lo adelanten en exceso o se lo dejen atrás.


----------



## Zarpa (4 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> gol
> 
> por qué no vale?



Falta de Varane


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

Los panchos del streaming diciendo que no es falta


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Falta de Varane



falta? no he visto esa falta. Nu sé


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Dic 2022)

Si Polonia sube líneas pero no acaba las jugadas...va a morir en cualquier momento a la contra.


----------



## Forenski (4 Dic 2022)

A Polonia creo que les vale este resultado si no encaja más goles porque se clasifican por menos tarjetas


----------



## - CONANÍN - (4 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> A Polonia creo que les vale este resultado si no encaja más goles porque se clasifican por menos tarjetas


----------



## Forenski (4 Dic 2022)

Polonia está siguiendo la misma táctica que con Argentina. Defender el resultado y no encajar más. Ellos saben que pasan a cuartos por menos tarjetas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Si Polonia sube líneas pero no acaba las jugadas...va a morir en cualquier momento a la contra.



los polacos defienden incluso peor cuando están replegados, deberían liberarse un poco, total de perdidos al Sena


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Dic 2022)

Pensad que Lucas y Theo Hernández no juegan con España por culpa de la feminazis y sus leyes.


----------



## Hamtel (4 Dic 2022)

Que partido más malo


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Dic 2022)

Es gracioso pero el mejor del partido es...

Griezmann


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que ha defendido de la hostia porque eso era un 2-0


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

chodź po polsku


----------



## - CONANÍN - (4 Dic 2022)

acabo de conectar con la BBC y ahí le llaman *ridículo* a deschamps por protestar y pedir falta en la carrera esa en la que se iba enbapé y se la quitó limpiamente el polaco.


----------



## Forenski (4 Dic 2022)

¿ Lewandsoski está jugando o le han llamado a filas por la guerra y le está supliendo un primo hermano ?


----------



## TNTcl (4 Dic 2022)

No sé, no les da la sensación que Francia va cuesta abajo ??.

Parece que le falta fondo físico o yo qué sé...

Cuidado con los ingleses.


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Dic 2022)

Glik parece el un fontanero rumano que trabaja en negro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

MUY fácil


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Dic 2022)

como le pega tu


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Se acabó ahora sí.Una pena!!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

dejadlo solo al enbapao que no pasa ná


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

Cagadón del 15


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (4 Dic 2022)

Ganó negrolandia


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (4 Dic 2022)

Golazo de Mbappe y DEP Polonia


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Bueno, fue bonito soñar pero hay que ser realistas pero orgulloso de los polacos.Hoy almeno le han puesto garras.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Dic 2022)

Lo dicho. A la contra iban a liquidar. 

Disparazo, pero la tortuga ninja llevaba un rato dando vergüenza.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Dic 2022)

El segundo

A pozdrawiar a casa


----------



## Snowball (4 Dic 2022)

Pin pan


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

tal vez sería esta la ocasión de debatir si el furbol de europa oriental está pasando un mal momento


----------



## Madrid (4 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> No sé, no les da la sensación que Francia va cuesta abajo ??.
> 
> Parece que le falta fondo físico o yo qué sé...
> 
> Cuidado con los ingleses.



Justo iba a preguntar eso , pero más bien iba a comentar como que van al 50% , a medio gas, sin apretar demasiado.


----------



## Forenski (4 Dic 2022)

Que va. Polonia está en buena situación. Es la misma que tenía con Argentina con 2-0, defendió a tope y al final se clasificó. Van a defender a muerte.


----------



## TNTcl (4 Dic 2022)

Polonia ha tenido sus oportunidades.


----------



## Hamtel (4 Dic 2022)

Primer equipo africano que se clasifica. A ver luego Senegral


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Si. Que empatase POLONIA si que sería digno de MILAGRO. Ni la de Czestochowa se atreve........



Se van del mundial sin haberle dado un balón en el área a su delantero estrella. 

En esto es responsable el seleccionador.


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Dic 2022)

Francia muy sobrada,

no necesita jugar a nada para ganar,

se llevan el mundial con la gorra.

A ver si les plantan cara los del balconing.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Bueno, estoy de Bajona simplemente viendo pasar los minutos y que acabe ya esto.El objetivo es estar en el próximo mundial sí Dios quiere.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

Messi, Neymar y Mbappé van a repartirse las 3 primeras posiciones. La duda es quien queda en cada una.
Pero es el mundial de Qatar, lo pagan ellos y se lo follan como quieren.


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

C'est fini


----------



## Metamorfosis (4 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Polonia ha tenido sus oportunidades.



Sí, con Francia en frente fallar es imperdonable. ¿Lewandoski jugó? Jaaja.


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Francia muy sobrada,
> 
> no necesita jugar a nada para ganar,
> 
> ...



Tampoco tanto. La ocasión de zielinski es gol siempre. Te pones 1 a 0 y contra una selección top tienes que meter un gol sin espacios. 

Contra Túnez no pudieron.


----------



## Forenski (4 Dic 2022)

Lewandoski ha hecho un buen papel en este Mundial. Ha defendido bastante bien


----------



## Bifaz23 (4 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Y así nos dejas contentos, aunque lo primero que has visto sea lo bueno y el martes nos sodomicen y tal.
> 
> Buena adquisición hemos hecho en el hilo.
> 
> ...



No, mira. Algunas veces las tiradas no ofrecen la claridad que uno desea. En ese caso, cuando ocurre -como ha pasado en el caso que nos remite- es bueno aclararla.

La siguiente tirada llevaba formulada la pregunta “ganará?”

Esta vez las cosas parecen que si han adquirido cierto orden.

Cuando se le ha preguntado por España ha sido clara la tirada. Éxito. Si bien es cierto, va q ser jodido ganarles. Puede que acabemos viendo una prórroga o incluso yendo a penaltis.

Por el contrario, en Marruecos salían cartas de ilusión (seis de copas) pero una vez sale la Torre ahí todo ha acabado. Para colmo de males, tambien ha caído el 7 de copas. Esta carta nos viene a hablar de una suerte de desilusiones que se acaban haciendo realidad. No descarto algún tipo de ayuda arbitral a favor de los de Luis Enrique.

Mi veredicto final es que España pasa a cuartos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

los polacos van entendiendo cómo atacan enbapao y amigos, yo creo que en dos mundiales o tres veremos los resultados sobre cómo defenderlos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Por si alguno pensaba que Laponia tenía alguna opción


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Tampoco tanto. La ocasión de zielinski es gol siempre. Te pones 1 a 0 y contra una selección top tienes que meter un gol sin espacios.
> 
> Contra Túnez no pudieron.



Me da la sensación que cuando se ponen a apretar son imparables,

contra Australia también empezaron perdiendo,
hasta que apretaron y au revoir,

Dembele y Mbappé se van de cualquier lateral, como no les pongan doble marca no los paran.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2022)

Donatello es un jugador superior,no te puedes despistar medio segundo porque mete una aceleración y te hace un roto,y encima el resto del equipo son negracos atléticos,el mundial lo gana Francia al 85%


----------



## VandeBel (4 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> tal vez sería esta la ocasión de debatir si el furbol de europa oriental está pasando un mal momento



Mal momento que dura ya tres décadas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Donatello es un jugador superior,no te puedes despistar medio segundo porque mete una aceleración y te hace un roto,y encima el resto del equipo son negracos atléticos,el mundial lo gana Francia al 85%



En un fútbol como el actual el físico lo es todo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Mal momento que dura ya tres décadas.



O más. La caída del muro acabó con ellos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Me da la sensación que cuando se ponen a apretar son imparables,
> 
> contra Australia también empezaron perdiendo,
> hasta que apretaron y au revoir,
> ...



pues yo espero que no nos crucemos con Francia, somos demasiado superiores y podríamos dejarlos en evidencia


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En un fútbol como el actual el físico lo es todo



Ojo,que lo de ese tío no es físico,sino que es MUCHO físico...

Encima técnicamente es bueno


----------



## TNTcl (4 Dic 2022)

A ver si los ganeses al menos cansan a los anglos.

Yo lo que le veo a los anglos es que tienen banquillo, y lo está moviendo bien el Southgate ese, en cambio Francia va con titulares.

Están jugando cada tres días...

A España la veo con buenas oportunidades si es capaz de no dejarse encimar y bordar el juego.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Tremendamente sugestivo el gif...
> 
> ¿A qué pelicula corresponde?...es para un trabajo del cole.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ojo,que lo de ese tío no es físico,sino que es MUCHO físico...
> 
> Encima técnicamente es bueno



Y a nivel de clubs lo va a demostrar no ganando nada


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Mal momento que dura ya tres décadas.



cierto, pero Hungría vintage, Rumanía con Hagi, Chequia ... tuvieron sus momentos, hasta Bulgaria con el loco de Stoichkov


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Sonia Aquino Topless Desnuda Follando Sexy


XVIDEOS Sonia Aquino Topless Desnuda Follando Sexy free




www.xvideos.com


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y a nivel de clubs lo va a demostrar no ganando nada



Podría ocurrir porque la Champions solo la gana uno,y hay equipos muy buenos...

No cambia nada,el sigue siendo un portento


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

cómo se lo pasan todos los figurones en el palco, qué hembidia


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Demasiado castigo, demasiado castigo!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

pues ya están los otros dos goles que faltaban


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> cierto, pero Hungría vintage, Rumanía con Hagi, Chequia ... tuvieron sus momentos, hasta Bulgaria con el loco de Stoichkov



Y la ley Bossman acabó con todo


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> pues yo espero que no nos crucemos con Francia, somos demasiado superiores y podríamos dejarlos en evidencia



España tendría oportunidad si toca rápido en el centro del campo y que no la huelan,
sólo juegan con dos centrocampistas,

no veo a los cuatro de arriba franchutes sacrificándose en defensa y presionando durante todo el partido,

de todas formas se echarían un poco atrás y saldrían a la contra,
sólo con eso nos vacunan.

* Gol de la tortuga, es que arriba tienen dinamita los cabrones.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (4 Dic 2022)

Otro golazo de Mbappe 3-0


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Menuda tela el mamadou...es acojonante.


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Me da la sensación que cuando se ponen a apretar son imparables,
> 
> contra Australia también empezaron perdiendo,
> hasta que apretaron y au revoir,
> ...



Hace un año los largo suiza en octavos. 

Son favoritos? Si. 

Pero cualquier europea del cuadro les puede meter mano. Veremos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2022)

Va para tener una carrera Pele style,podría ser su segundo mundial siendo el jugador más destacado en cada uno...


----------



## Snowball (4 Dic 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> No, mira. Algunas veces las tiradas no ofrecen la claridad que uno desea. En ese caso, cuando ocurre -como ha pasado en el caso que nos remite- es bueno aclararla.
> 
> La siguiente tirada llevaba formulada la pregunta “ganará?”
> 
> ...



Pues entonces si que se lía en las calles


----------



## Snowball (4 Dic 2022)

@Madrid 

El Guderian negro les ha pasado por encima


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Hace un año los largo suiza en octavos.
> 
> Son favoritos? Si.
> 
> Pero cualquier europea del cuadro les puede meter mano. Veremos.



Los balconeros son muy similares a ellos,

físico y dinamita arriba,

va a estar bien ese partido.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menuda tela el mamadou...es acojonante.



Es demencial lo de ese tío,se podrá argumentar que si el psg no gana y bla bla...

Lo que quieras,si está enchufado mi medio metro le puedes dar


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Va para tener una carrera Pele style,podría ser su segundo mundial siendo el jugador más destacado en cada uno...



Pero de Francia? 

Porque en el mundial anterior el mvp se lo dieron a Modric que ni siquiera ganó la copa.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (4 Dic 2022)

El come trabas se lucio


----------



## Snowball (4 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> cierto, pero Hungría vintage, Rumanía con Hagi, Chequia ... tuvieron sus momentos, hasta Bulgaria con el loco de Stoichkov



94 y 98

Bulgaria y Croacia llegaron a semifinales 

ese fue su cenit


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Sí penalti
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Vamos!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Síii
Lewy!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Dic 2022)

A ver si el hijodeputa de Mierdini se hace las mismas pajas con el moronegro de Mbappé,
el mejor jugador del mundial por ahora,
(literal es moronegro, padre negro y madre mora).


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

Penalty


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pero de Francia?
> 
> Porque en el mundial anterior el mvp se lo dieron a Modric que ni siquiera ganó la copa.



Eso es un premio que dan unos señores a dedazo,no quiere decir nada...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (4 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> cómo se lo pasan todos los figurones en el palco, qué hembidia



Y después a ver como cuatro perrapvtas eslavas ingieren cacota y leche de camello.

Es otro nivel.


----------



## Zarpa (4 Dic 2022)

El golito de Lewa que decimos de Messi pero vaya paseo en la ribiera se ha pegado hoy.


----------



## Snowball (4 Dic 2022)

Jajaja

Vaya penalti


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

jajaja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

vete a cagar Roberto


----------



## VandeBel (4 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> cierto, pero Hungría vintage, Rumanía con Hagi, Chequia ... tuvieron sus momentos, hasta Bulgaria con el loco de Stoichkov



Justo estaba pensando en la Rumanía de Hagi y en Bulgaria de Stoichkov y Penev. Pero ya ha llovido.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2022)

Se ha coronado Lewandowski...premio a retarded del año en la gala de la FIFA


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

Y ahora sólo falta que lo fallen


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

venga, a otra cosa


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Repetición justa
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Dic 2022)

Lloris casi que sale del área chica


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Gollllllllllllllll
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Madrid (4 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> @Madrid
> 
> El Guderian negro les ha pasado por encima



Se veía venir kamaraden


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Gollllllllllll Tomaaaaa!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## TNTcl (4 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> pues yo espero que no nos crucemos con Francia, somos demasiado superiores y podríamos dejarlos en evidencia



Si España juega con carácter los cuatro partidos, puede levantar la copa.


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Dic 2022)

no se como coño han pasado los polacos si son mas malos que arrancaos y lo mismo australia ayer


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2022)

Y lo manda repetir...son decisiones de risa


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (4 Dic 2022)

Gol lewandowski de penalti repetido
3-1


----------



## Zarpa (4 Dic 2022)

Ya se puede jubilar que la pensión se la paga el Barsa.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Nos vamos con un buen sabor de boca en este partido la verdad.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y lo manda repetir...son decisiones de risa



Pero tu te sabes el reglamento?


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2022)

Los polacos han ganado algo? Una guerra un campeonato deportivo, algo?


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Dic 2022)

Que payasos los comentaristas argensimios.

"Mbappé el mejor del mundial junto a Messi"


----------



## LMLights (4 Dic 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Justo estaba pensando en la Rumanía de Hagi y en Bulgaria de Stoichkov y Penev. Pero ya ha llovido.



*Explosionaron*, CONVENÍA que los paises del Este, del telón de acero, pareciera que progresaban en algo (es cierto que tuvieron su mejor generación), grandes jugadores en Rumania, y Bulgaria, incluso en Rusia (Salenko 5 goles en un partido en EEUU´94). Me pregunto si fué casual o politiqueo.....


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

Se lo ha dejado meter el portero, ha svdado bien fverte 

_¡Venga Levandoski, estos te esperan! _


----------



## Hamtel (4 Dic 2022)

DEP


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (4 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y lo manda repetir...son decisiones de risa



De risa nada, el portero se adelantó dos metros. Bien repetido.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

el negroc que se ha adelantado es amigo de levandoski


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2022)

Hostias, qué puta mierda es Lewandosky. A pesar de ser tan veterano estaba nervioso para tirar el penalty y la ha cagado ridículamente, porque se pueden fallar, pero hacer eso...
 

A ver si esto significa el fin de su racha goleadora en la liga.


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Dic 2022)

Y ahora a aguantar a los periodistas la lamida de ojete a Mbape.


----------



## sirulo (4 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Messi, Neymar y Mbappé van a repartirse las 3 primeras posiciones. La duda es quien queda en cada una.
> Pero es el mundial de Qatar, lo pagan ellos y se lo follan como quieren.



Messi y Neymar están a años luz del bicho de Francia,sobre todo el primero que además tiene peores compañeros.


----------



## Forenski (4 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Nos vamos con un buen sabor de boca en este partido la verdad.
> Pozdrawiam



Es verdad, si Inglaterra le mete 3 a Senegal, Polonia se clasifica por tarjetas


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2022)

Pero la primera vez lo ha tirado fatal y eso es impepinable.


----------



## Madrid (4 Dic 2022)

Creo que Inglaterra no lo va a tener tan fácil con nuestros Mamadohu's del top manta.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> España tendría oportunidad si toca rápido en el centro del campo y que no la huelan,
> sólo juegan con dos centrocampistas,
> 
> no veo a los cuatro de arriba franchutes sacrificándose en defensa y presionando durante todo el partido,
> ...



hay que confiar en LE, lo más importante es que ya se ha dado cuenta de que Leo Mesas y Enbapao se han echado el equipo a sus espaldas, es un detalle de menor importancia a quién elige de los nuestros : Pedri, Ferrán o Asensio


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Bueno, felicitar a Francia


Edge2 dijo:


> Los polacos han ganado algo? Una guerra un campeonato deportivo, algo?



Campeones olímpicos Munich 1972 fútbol 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pero tu te sabes el reglamento?



Me la suda el reglamento...

Si permites mil paradiñas ridículas al delantero tienes que permitir algo al portero,para eso que piten gol directamente


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Los polacos han ganado algo? Una guerra un campeonato deportivo, algo?



una vez, una fumata blanca


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Es verdad, si Inglaterra le mete 3 a Senegal, Polonia se clasifica por tarjetas


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

sirulo dijo:


> Messi y Neymar están a años luz del bicho de Francia,sobre todo el primero que además tiene peores compañeros.



Bueno, porque uno está viejuno y el otro ha follado y bebido demasiado, pero en su prime ni de coña.
En todo caso, yo no decía eso. Lo que decía es que la delantera de PSG-Qatar investment quedaran los 3 primeros.


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2022)

Desde que empezaron los octavos de final, están ganando los favoritos de cada partido. Supongo que alguna sorpresa habrá, que espero no sea España. Por ejemplo, Inglaterra estaría bien.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Los polacos han ganado algo? Una guerra un campeonato deportivo, algo?



En fútbol Polonia campeona olímpica Munich 1972
Pozdrawiam


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

*Monumental Mbappé*

Francia se clasifica para los cuartos de final, guiada por un Mbappé que marcó dos golazos y un Giroud que hizo historia. Polonia plantó cara hasta derrumbarse.


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Creo que Inglaterra no lo va a tener tan fácil con nuestros Mamadohu's del top manta.



Yo me espero algo parecido a lo de US ayer. Un quiero y no puedo. 

Este lado del cuadro es una Eurocopa en donde el partido igualado es el de Portugal suiza. España e Inglaterra deberían pasar bien o volver andando por pechofrios.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Bueno, porque uno está viejuno y el otro ha follado y bebido demasiado, *pero en su prime ni de coña.*
> En todo caso, yo no decía eso. Lo que decía es que la delantera de PSG-Qatar investment quedaran los 3 primeros.



Es que el prime de esos dos ha sido mucho prime...


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Creo que Inglaterra no lo va a tener tan fácil con nuestros Mamadohu's del top manta.



Senegral son otros que están de rebote por la absvrda y ridícvla que es la CONMEBOL, habría que tener cvajo para echarle billetes a una banda de mamadús


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Se lo ha dejado meter el portero, ha svdado bien fverte
> 
> _¡Venga Levandoski, estos te esperan! _



Lewandosky es muuu güeno porque le mete goles al Elche aunque luego haga el ridiculé, y nunca mejor dicho, en la Copaeuropa y el mundial. Está bastante acabadete, y espero que se confirme a partir de enero.


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me la suda el reglamento...
> 
> Si permites mil paradiñas ridículas al delantero tienes que permitir algo al portero,para eso que piten gol directamente



Si el delantero cumple la norma haciendo la paradinha, permitimos al portero que la incumpla.


----------



## TNTcl (4 Dic 2022)

Dos cosas del partido:

* Lewandowsky tira los penaltis como una bailarina maricona.

* La mamá de Mbappé tiene pinta de granny tetona.

* Partey y Thomas van a ganar a los anglos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> 94 y 98
> 
> Bulgaria y Croacia llegaron a semifinales
> 
> ese fue su cenit



Croacia se la puede considerar europa del este pero menos, dan más un perfil entre Italia y Europa central


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Creo que Inglaterra no lo va a tener tan fácil con nuestros Mamadohu's del top manta.



a ver si es verdad que de momento los partidos son un coñazo


----------



## VandeBel (4 Dic 2022)

Ojo si Francia llega a una tanda de penaltis. Lloris parece que no sabe que ha de tener un pie pisando la línea. Se ha adelanto una barbaridad en ambos penaltis.


----------



## Zarpa (4 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Dos cosas del partido:
> 
> * Lewandowsky tira los penaltis como una bailarina maricona.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 Dic 2022)

Bueno, ahora todos con los mamadús, no?

Hincarán la rodilla los progres SUBNORMALES antes del partido???

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Los polacos han ganado algo? Una guerra un campeonato deportivo, algo?



En Atletismo nos pintan la cara


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Bueno, ahora todos con los mamadús, no?
> 
> Hincarán la rodilla los progres SUBNORMALES antes del partido???
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



de esa tierra de barbaros puedes esperarte cualquier cosa


----------



## TNTcl (4 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


>



Quería decir Williams, coño.

El foro va como de costumbre o es a mí solo...


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Monumental Mbappé*
> 
> Francia se clasifica para los cuartos de final, guiada por un Mbappé que marcó dos golazos y un Giroud que hizo historia. Polonia plantó cara hasta derrumbarse.



Es que el puto negro junto a Haaland son los mejores del mundo actualmente,

la gente no quiere soltar la era Messi/Cristiano,

si la tortuga fuera de Brasil o Argentina ya estarían haciéndose pajas en todos los programas,

a los jugadores de selecciones europeas no se les endiosa tanto,

Cruyff no tiene nada que envidiar a Maradona,
de hecho...
"Es considerado por la IFFHS como el mejor jugador de Europa en el siglo XX, y el segundo mejor jugador del siglo XX, detrás de Pelé."

Sin embargo apenas es conocido por la gente de a pie.


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Bueno, ahora todos con los mamadús, no?
> 
> Hincarán la rodilla los progres SUBNORMALES antes del partido???
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk





En US pasan de BLM hasta que se vuelva a presentar Trump y en UK arrodillandose por un delincuente y una campaña del deepstate de otro pais.

Los british no solo son progres sino subnormales premium.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Vamos por fin!!!!! 

El partido más esperado!!!!!! 

Nuestros jóvenes mamadous!!!!!!!!!!

Massana, mbmba, oñeku, la constelación de estrellas africanas!!!


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

Inglaterra-Francia en cuartos mooola mucho!


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> * La mamá de Mbappé tiene pinta de granny tetona.



Fotos porfa.


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2022)

Todos los porteros son blancos (menos los del África negra). Ese portero del Español no ha tenido sucesores.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Los british no solo son progres sino subnormales premium.



quiero que pierdan hasta cuando se tiran a la piscina desde el balcon en Magaluf


----------



## il banditto (4 Dic 2022)

Francia sabe que puede permitirse sufrir y no dominar partidos que con sobrevivir a base de tener a mamadus corriendo 12km mbappe va a pillar alguna y ganan 1-0. Los mundiales se ganan con buena defensa y un delantero top, lamentablemente el mestizo ese es con mucha diferencia el mejor delantero del torneo.


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Es que el puto negro junto a Haaland son los mejores del mundo actualmente,
> 
> la gente no quiere soltar la era Messi/Cristiano,
> 
> ...



Donatello esta en una liga ridicula y todavia no ha sido decisivo a lo messi o ronaldo en europa. Necesita hacer algo asi.

Haaland estando en la premier y como el city por fin levante la copauropa...lo van a colocar en la estratosfera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

*Hijo, que te pueden ahorcar por ahí en una carrera*


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Si el delantero cumple la norma haciendo la paradinha, permitimos al portero que la incumpla.



Venga va,reformulo...

Decisiones ridículas no,reglamento ridículo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Vamos Senegal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Donatello esta en una liga ridicula y todavia no ha sido decisivo a lo messi o ronaldo en europa. Necesita hacer algo asi.
> 
> Haaland estando en la premier y como el city por fin levante la copauropa...lo van a colocar en la estratosfera.



Mbappé en un Real Madrid o Barça lo rompería igualmente,
parece que juega con niños el hijodeputa,

Haaland es otra cosa, es un goleador, no es tan vistoso,

Messi y Cristiano se beneficiaron mediáticamente de estar en Barça/Madrid,
que eran los mejores equipos del mundo en su momento y sus encuentros se convirtieron en el "clásico" mundial,
la rivalidad Guardiola/Mourinho también daba juego,

es muy difícil que ocurra de nuevo algo parecido,
la pasta está en la Premier.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Firgensanta...
Cuanto cuesta?
Si preguntas el precio es que no puedes pagarlo, no? Lo suponía.


----------



## Topollillo (4 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y muchos años de cachondeo de todos los moros.



Me deja la duda si Lu


Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> @Topollillo
> a ver que le han hecho a ustec una pregunta de la que estamos todos esperando rejpuejta



Es una amiga que conoci en Zamora.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Firgensanta...
> Cuanto cuesta?
> Si preguntas el precio es que no puedes pagarlo, no? Lo suponía.



Kenni es una futbolera de verdad, siempre incansable con argentina!!!

*#todossomoskenni*


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Kenni es una futbolera de verdad, siempre incansable con argentina!!!
> 
> *#todossomoskenni*



No sé quien es, pero madre mia...
Bufff...
Gracias por presentarla...


----------



## Topollillo (4 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Firgensanta...
> Cuanto cuesta?
> Si preguntas el precio es que no puedes pagarlo, no? Lo suponía.



A mi las asiaticas me parecen maniquis, cero morbo.


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Mbappé en un Real Madrid o Barça lo rompería igualmente,
> parece que juega con niños el hijodeputa,
> 
> Haaland es otra cosa, es un goleador, no es tan vistoso,
> ...




Ya, pero esta jugando en la liga de promesas afrikanas. 

Ir al madrid o al barsa claro que lo pondria en el escaparate mundial, pero al final la pasta y el interes esta en la premier. Y va a subir todavia mas ahora que el newcastle tiene tb recursos infinitos.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (4 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos Senegal!!!!!!!!



Go England go pross


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> A mi las asiaticas me parecen maniquis, cero morbo.



Bueno, para gustos colores, pero... 

Tu lo has visto bien?


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

*Sterling, baja por motivos familiares*

*Inglaterra ha anunciado la ausencia de última hora de Raheem Sterling por causas familiares.* Por tanto, el atacante del Chelsea, que *había sido titular en los dos primeros partidos de grupos (sumaba un gol y una asistencia)*, no estará disponible esta noche en el duelo de octavos de final del Mundial contra Senegal.


----------



## Metamorfosis (4 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Que payasos los comentaristas argensimios.
> 
> "Mbappé el mejor del mundial junto a Messi"



Faltó agregarles a Unai Simón así estás contenta...


----------



## Topollillo (4 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Bueno, para gustos colores, pero...
> 
> Tu lo has visto bien?



Si, un maniqui alzando los brazos.


----------



## vurvujo (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Hijo, que te pueden ahorcar por ahí en una carrera*



   no había caído que son iguales.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No sé quien es, pero madre mia...
> Bufff...
> Gracias por presentarla...



Estuvimos en un programa de intercambio.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



¿Sigue teniendo problemas bvcales? ¡Ays, la pobre qué dice que no es pvta!


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

*ONCE DE INGLATERRA*

*Pickford; Walker, Stones, Maguire, Shaw; Henderson, Rice, Bellingham; Saka, Kane y Foden.*


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Si, un maniqui alzando los brazos.



Bueno, lo dicho, sobre gustos no hay disputas...


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estuvimos en un programa de intercambio.



De parejas


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *ONCE DE INGLATERRA*
> 
> *Pickford; Walker, Stones, Maguire, Shaw; Henderson, Rice, Bellingham; Saka, Kane y Foden.*



No juega Rashford?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> De parejas



No, en el trabajo.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (4 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Va para tener una carrera Pele style,podría ser su segundo mundial siendo el jugador más destacado en cada uno...



En el mundial pasado no fue el más destacado por mucho que digan.
Griezmann fue más determinante.

En este mundial todavía no han ganado a nadie serio.


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Venga va,reformulo...
> 
> Decisiones ridículas no,reglamento ridículo



Si al final el mas perjudicado es el de la paradinha. 

En la eurocopa los obongos haciendo el gilipollas y fallando. 

Y los saltitos estos que hace neymar, ferran o ahora lewan, dificultan el golpeo a la derecha porque puedes apoyar mal antes de disparar, de ahi el primer fallo. 

Si yo soy portero y veo paradiña-salto, me voy directamente a mi derecha.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Dic 2022)

Cero sorpresas


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *ONCE DE INGLATERRA*
> 
> *Pickford; Walker, Stones, Maguire, Shaw; Henderson, Rice, Bellingham; Saka, Kane y Foden.*



Es un once BLANQUISIMO para ser england y 2022. 

Yo creo que se han dado cuenta que sus obongos son un puto desastre. Encima se libran del paquete de Sterling.

Pasan fijo salvo lolazo epico senegales.


----------



## Topollillo (4 Dic 2022)

En algo más de 1 hora jugan los esclavistas ingleses vs el país más esclavizado de África, no es coña de senegal salieron casi todos los negros al continente americano, tiene morbo la cosa.


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

Tenemos también el ONCE DE SENEGAL: *Mendy; Sabaly, Koulibaly, Diallo, Jakobs; Mendy, Pathé Ciss, Diatta; Ndiaye, Sarr y Boulaye Día.*


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (4 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Bueno, ahora todos con los mamadús, no?
> 
> Hincarán la rodilla los progres SUBNORMALES antes del partido???
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Yo voy con Inglaterra.
A ver si cargan a Francia, que me dan mucho más asco.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

England jugando en un protectorado británico contra un protectorado francés.
La previa de cuartos.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Yo voy con Inglaterra.
> A ver si cargan a Francia, que me dan mucho más asco.



Si, y una final Argentina-Inglaterra.
Y que arbitre Mateu Lahoz. 
Algo animado...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> En el mundial pasado no fue el más destacado por mucho que digan.
> Griezmann fue más determinante.



Que conste que a mí Griezmann siempre me parecio un jugadorazo,inteligente,rápido,técnico...lo único es que no regatea a un cono,por lo demás es buenísimo.

Pero la tortuga directamente es un freak of nature,es imparable cuando está en su día


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>


----------



## condimento (4 Dic 2022)

Hablando de árbitros el pequeñito salvadoreño Iván Barton -sin tilde- va a ser una risa entre esos tíos que le doblan en estatura. Lo del bulto sospechoso del butanito va a quedar que ni pintado jeje


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

*En Qatar estas cosas están prohibidas*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## condimento (4 Dic 2022)

_There was a 200m-long queue for last-minute tickets on sale in Doha, with seats for £180 each. _

No está mal el precio, me apunto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## anonymous375298 (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *En Qatar estas cosas están prohibidas*



¿Y por que ponen un negro si es Qatar?


----------



## condimento (4 Dic 2022)

_ENGLAND fans have packed out pubs to watch tonight's World Cup clash against Senegal._

BEER WE GO *England fans hit the pubs & sink 15million pints as Three Lions take on Senegal in World Cup clash TONIGHT*


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> _ENGLAND fans have packed out pubs to watch tonight's World Cup clash against Senegal._
> 
> BEER WE GO *England fans hit the pubs & sink 15million pints as Three Lions take on Senegal in World Cup clash TONIGHT*



En fútbol, bueno...

Bebiendo cerveza están ahí arriba, pero hay competencia...

Pero las dos cosas juntas? Los numero 1, sin discusión.

Los escoceses puntúan mejor en cerveza pero peor en fútbol. Están ahí, ahí...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## MasMax (4 Dic 2022)

Hoy voy con Senegal.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que Inglaterra no pasa en el tiempo reglamentario. Posible primera sorpresa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

De momento por potencial y fútbol, aparte de marruecos que ganará el mundial están las siguientes.


Francia e Inglaterra:

Las dos claramente están por delante del resto.

Holanda, Brasil, Portugal:

El segundo grupo fuerte.


España, argentina, japon:

Las tres denigrantes, pueden caer eliminadas por goleadas ridiculas o hacer algo bueno.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que Inglaterra no pasa en el tiempo reglamentario. Posible primera sorpresa.



Si pasa Inglaterra será un clásico
Si pasa Senegal será un derby. 

Molan más los clásicos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Hoy voy con Senegal.



La gente de bien no puede ir con los piratas jamás.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pues entonces si que se lía en las calles



Bueno, al menos el del Tarot nos da victoria, aunque sea injusta.

Nos vamos a reír.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La gente de bien no puede ir con los piratas jamás.



La gente de bien europea va con los equipos europeos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Voy con los negros............los africanos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> La gente de bien europea va con los equipos europeos.



Con Francia y con inglaterra no se puede ir jamás. Precisamente esos dos son los que explotan a los africanos.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2022)

Vamos Senegal ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡.... A joder a los piratas ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Vamos coooñoooo ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Euron G. (4 Dic 2022)

A ver fumaos, si os queréis doblar acabo de hacer una apuesta en Betfair que pinta bien, cuota @2

Gana Inglaterra al final de los 90 minutos
+1.5 goles en todo el partido.
+0.5 tarjetas en todo el partido.

No digáis que no estabáis avisados!


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

It's coming home!


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2022)

VAmos SeneGral


----------



## il banditto (4 Dic 2022)

Joder si Inglaterra va a jugar casi sin negrocs   temen que sientan sed de venganza por sus antepasados senegraleses y jueguen mal a propósito


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 Dic 2022)

Han hincado la rodilla los anglosionistas?

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zarpa (4 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Han hincado la rodilla los anglosionistas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Eso es tras el himno tienes t de verlo XD


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

Don't take me home,

Please don't take me home,

I just don't wanna go to work,

I wanna stay here and drink all your beer,

Please don't, please don't take me home!


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Eso es tras el himno tienes t de verlo XD



Lo veo en directo entonces jajajajajajajajaja 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Con Francia y con inglaterra no se puede ir jamás. Precisamente esos dos son los que explotan a los africanos.



Es que si me preguntaras quién quiero que pierda en un Piratas-Gabachos, te diría que ojalá se montara una buena tangana para que los descalificaran a los dos.

Pero eso en deporte, en la vida real sin duda me produce más *ajco *Inglaterra, con diferencia. Son unos putos bárbaros, como mínimo los gabachos fueron civilizados en tiempos de los romanos, los piratas están a otro nivel.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

he veraneado desde niño en Senegal, todo mi ánimo para la selección


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 Dic 2022)

Jajajajajajajajaja hincando la rodilla jajajajajajajajaja

Hostia qué ridiculos y los mamadús de pie 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ancient Warrior (4 Dic 2022)

Empezó vamooooo


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2022)

El entrenador de senegral me ayudo con las bolsas ayer en el lidel...


----------



## Th89 (4 Dic 2022)

Hincando rodilla cuando pasaban a cuchillo toda tierra que pisaban 

La historia no se puede cambiar, asesinos.


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2022)

puede haber sorpresa??


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Dic 2022)

Curioso como semejante tronco que es Macguire sigue jugando al fútbol.

Sin duda máximo exponente de lo enormemente agradecido que puede ser el fútbol con los mediocres.

El caso es que en la selección me parece menos tronco de lo que es en el United.


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Dic 2022)

Infantino tiene cara de viejo maricón que está mirando pollas en los baños de las estaciones.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

¿Qué me he perdido? ¿Ha metido ya gol Mamadú M'ngolo?


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Curioso como semejante tronco que es Macguire sigue jugando al fútbol.
> 
> Sin duda máximo exponente de lo enormemente agradecido que puede ser el fútbol con los mediocres.



Si, es mi preferido de Inglaterra.
Un estibador al que han puesto a jugar a furgol.
Es humor inglés.


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Si, es mi preferido de Inglaterra.
> Un estibador al que han puesto a jugar a furgol.
> Es humor inglés.



Así es, en un mundo justo ese hombre debería dedicarse a hacer otra cosa.

Y en cambio está ahí, llevándoselo crudo.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> puede haber sorpresa??



Difícil pero sí... de los partidos de octavos disputados hasta ahora, es el que le doy más probabilidades...


----------



## Octubrista (4 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajaja hincando la rodilla jajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Hostia qué ridiculos y los mamadús de pie
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Me lo he perdido, una buena foto dará para meme histórico, los blanquitos postrados y arrodillados, y los morenos íntegros, de pie contemplando la sumisión.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Así es, en un mundo justo ese hombre debería dedicarse a hacer otra cosa.
> 
> Y en cambio está ahí, llevándoselo crudo.



Sí, pero no me gustaría un reyerta con él en un pub de Newcastle a las 2 am. 
No me molaría nada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Massana no es titular?? Pero que coño


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

Joder. Pues imagínate una final Argentina-Senegal...
La turra infernal...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

no creas, cuando te estás muriendo de viejo en tu choza de la tribu animan mucho


----------



## Avioncito (4 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajaja hincando la rodilla jajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Hostia qué ridiculos y los mamadús de pie
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Pues tiene pinta de que los mamadoús les van a dar "vuvuzela" a los "Queens"


----------



## Granodepus (4 Dic 2022)

a que hora juega mañana España?


----------



## FeiJiao (4 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La gente de bien no puede ir con los piratas jamás.



Yo quiero que avanze Inglaterra, para que caiga ante España


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

*Cuando ya estaba todo hecho va Mbappé y marca uno de los goles del Mundial: qué abuso*

El 3-0 fue todavía de más bella factura que el 2-0. Muy pocos quedan ya que no piensen que es el mejor del mundo en la actualidad.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Dic 2022)

echais de menos las vuvuzelas?
yo no


----------



## Avioncito (4 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> a que hora juega mañana España?



Pasado mañana, creo que a las 4 de la tarde de un festivo.

Nos pueden joder la digestión los tutelados.


----------



## Zarpa (4 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> a que hora juega mañana España?



Martes 16.00


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> a que hora juega mañana España?



España juega el martes 6, Dia de la Constitución a las 16h


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> España juega el martes 6, Dia de la Constitución a las 16h



Que va, juega mañana compañero


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2022)

El juego de España es extremista en sobeteo del balón, pero es que el de Inglaterra me está pareciendo extremista en lo contrario.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> echais de menos las vuvuzelas?
> yo no



Pues gracias a ellas fuimos campeones del mundo. 
Solo un español acostumbrado a vivir encima de bares con terracita puede jugar bien con semejante estruendo.


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que va, juega mañana compañero



Juega el martes, capullo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Juega el martes, capullo



Mañana lunes, no me hagas ponerte enlace


----------



## Avioncito (4 Dic 2022)

Se la va a armar Senegal, pero fijo, a no ser que sigan fallándolas


----------



## Ancient Warrior (4 Dic 2022)

Asustaron los negroides


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2022)

No es penalty... Si fuera el Far$a o Argentina sí se lo pitaban a favor; pero es Senegal...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Asustaron los negroides



Nos falta Sadio Mané... A los piratas les hacía un traje, fijo...


----------



## condimento (4 Dic 2022)

Menudo shut up! más potente del árbitro jajajaja hasta a mí me ha resonado en la cabeza pero que los senegaleses son francófonos buen onvre !!!


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mañana lunes, no me hagas ponerte enlace


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2022)

El arbitro es fiel a la corona...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Menuda tela, gana UK por decreto


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2022)

En cuanto acabe el partido los senegraleses a españa, proximamente en sus calles...


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

Ya hay arbitro para el españa marruecos del martes, nos pita el argentino Fernando Andrés Rapallini


----------



## Avioncito (4 Dic 2022)

Ostiaa eso estaba dentro joder, no se puede fallar tanto


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2022)

Joder.... La hemos tenido otra vez.... Perdonamos mucho...


----------



## Th89 (4 Dic 2022)

Tanto perdonar... está cantado que la primera que tengan los piratas la meten.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya hay arbitro para el españa marruecos del martes, nos pita el argentino Fernando Andrés Rapallini



Que cabrones.... 
Yo de mayor quiero ser Infantino...


----------



## Visilleras (4 Dic 2022)

Pues si gana Senegal, va a ser "interesante" verlos jugar contra Francia


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

La que ha tenido Senegal joder, los piratas son una nulidad


----------



## Zarpa (4 Dic 2022)

Buena manoplada pero como no usa los pies es malo.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Dic 2022)

Ojo que Senegal se puede focar a los Anglos


----------



## Avioncito (4 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Buena manoplada pero como no usa los pies es malo.



Queremos un Ryan, que se marque un ryan como ayer


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya hay arbitro para el españa marruecos del martes, nos pita el argentino Fernando Andrés Rapallini



Que vigile que en cuanto se descuide le mangan el reloj


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Los senegales jugando al tikitaki. Lo que faltaba por ver


----------



## Hermericus (4 Dic 2022)

Que malos son los piratas


----------



## chomin (4 Dic 2022)

Esto se va a penales, que ya tocan. 

Un mundial sin penales es una mierda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Que vigile que en cuanto se descuide le mangan el reloj



¿A un argentino? Espérate que no te lo robe él.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Que vigile que en cuanto se descuide le mangan el reloj



Quién a quién? Demasiados sospechosos. 

España-Marruecos con arbitro argentino y presidente de la fifa italiano.

La pantalla final del Cluedo.


----------



## Avioncito (4 Dic 2022)

Que pirula le ha hecho al inglés jajajajjajajajajaja, caño y luego ha salido cpmo un cohete


----------



## Visilleras (4 Dic 2022)

Cómo corren los morenos de Leganés, la hostia


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

*¿"Calcio"? JAJAJAJAJA*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Y acabarán ganando los anglos con alguna jugada de mierda


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (4 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Buena manoplada pero como no usa los pies es malo.



Es un porterazo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

El grupo de Inglaterra era de los más flojos con diferencia


----------



## Edu.R (4 Dic 2022)

Está igualado siendo muy generoso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Y ahí está.


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2022)

VAya cara los hooligans sin cerveza jajajajajaja


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2022)

Mierda...


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (4 Dic 2022)

Gol de England


----------



## Avioncito (4 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Tanto perdonar... está cantado que la primera que tengan los piratas la meten.



Lo dicho...


----------



## Th89 (4 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Tanto perdonar... está cantado que la primera que tengan los piratas la meten.



Como me jode tener razón


----------



## Snowball (4 Dic 2022)

Joder con los piratas si.no juegan a nada


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2022)

Marcaje férreo a Kane + presión + fallos de pases fáciles de Inglaterra = ridiculé inglés.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2022)

VAMOS LEGRANES


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

Estaba dificil pero el primer gol no lo ha marcado un nigga


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2022)

pues hale vaya gol que nos ha metio bwana


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2022)

Vaya marcaje de mierda de los negrocs....


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2022)

Joder, escribo justo cuando meten gol.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Joder con los piratas si.no juegan a nada



El fútbol moderno. Inglaterra y Francia no juegan a nada pero llegan a últimas rondas


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Dic 2022)

dice Bob Marley desde el banquillo que tranquilos chicos


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (4 Dic 2022)

Me parece que no habrá prórroga en este torneo


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Avioncito (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¿"Calcio"? JAJAJAJAJA*



Que pregunten por Londres cuantos mundiales tienen los inventores y cuantos tiene Papá


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder.... La hemos tenido otra vez.... Perdonamos mucho...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (4 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Estaba dificil pero el primer gol no lo ha marcado un nigga



Inglaterra va con equipo bastante blanco esta vez.


----------



## Visilleras (4 Dic 2022)

El entrenador de Senegal es clavadito a Snoop-Dog


----------



## Avioncito (4 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Estaba dificil pero el primer gol no lo ha marcado un nigga



Complicado, desde luego jajajajaj


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2022)

Antes del gol le han perdonado tarjeta amarilla a un ingleso por cortar un contraataque. Inyustisia.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

GOL ... y celebración un poco LGTBI


----------



## Bifaz23 (4 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pues entonces si que se lía en las calles



Creo que sí se va a liar, sobre todo por parte de los que no comen jamón. Esperemos que la sangre no llegue al río, aunque yo soy de la máxima llegado este punto de no retorno que cuanto peor nos vaya mejor será.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> VAMOS LEGRANES



NEGRALES


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Creo que sí se va a liar, sobre todo por parte de los que no comen jamón. Esperemos que la sangre no llegue al río, aunque yo soy de la máxima llegado este punto de no retorno que cuanto peor nos vaya mejor será.



Y tanto que la van a liar. Antes, durante y después del partido. Pero no aprenderemos nada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Menos ml que mañana juega España y nos desquitamos


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2022)

Joder... Vaya caretos los ingleses en las gradas... ¿ Porqué son tan feos ???... ¿ follan a plazos o algo ???


----------



## Patoso (4 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> El entrenador de Senegal es clavadito a Snoop-Dog



Es el de Camerún pluriempleado...


----------



## Avioncito (4 Dic 2022)

Un detalle.

Senegal lleva verde y amarillo, vomo llevaba ayer Australia.

Inglaterra lleva Blanco y azul en los hombros, colores de Argentina ayer...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Avioncito (4 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder... Vaya caretos los ingleses en las gradas... ¿ Porqué son tan feos ???... ¿ follan a plazos o algo ???



Usan mantequilla hasta para esos menesteres jejeje


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Inglaterra va con equipo bastante blanco esta vez.



Pero el gol viene de Bellingham, uno de 3º o a lo más 4º generación de nuevos ingleses...


----------



## Nicors (4 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menos ml que mañana juega España y nos desquitamos



Mañana?


----------



## condimento (4 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> GOL ... y celebración un poco LGTBI



La primera vez me ha parecido dentro de lo normal pero cuando se han ido todos han vuelto otra vez a la pose, lo que hace pensar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

taluec


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Un detalle.
> 
> Senegal lleva verde y amarillo, vomo llevaba ayer Australia.
> 
> Inglaterra lleva Blanco y azul en los hombros, colores de Argentina ayer...



Amarillo - Verde...

Cómo ayer los oceánicos...

El poder del Cacaolat Veggie está con ellos..


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Colorín colorado


----------



## Visilleras (4 Dic 2022)

Se veía venir


----------



## el ruinas II (4 Dic 2022)

putos piratas


----------



## Avioncito (4 Dic 2022)

Vaya contra, inútiles!!!, Tiradles la manta delante con los dvd o algo!!!


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2022)

OTra contra, y se acabó la tonteria...


----------



## Th89 (4 Dic 2022)

The End.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

Y ahora marca el Huracan


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (4 Dic 2022)

2-0 Inglaterra

Todavía queda la segunda parte, pero tiene pinta de un Francia - Inglaterra en cuartos.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2022)

Bueno...

Pues nada... Viva Leganés y ya está....

Sin Sadio somos un equipo vulgar...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> La primera vez me ha parecido dentro de lo normal pero cuando se han ido todos han vuelto otra vez a la pose, lo que hace pensar.



mi perro y yo nos hemos mirado un tanto sorprendidos


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Mañana?



El martes, son las trolleadas de @Obiwanchernobil 

Déjalo que hoy, como eliminen a Senegal la era *mahamadou *se acaba en este mundial.


----------



## condimento (4 Dic 2022)

Defensa de regional y gol de Harry.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Inglaterra, para variar, robando en África


----------



## _Suso_ (4 Dic 2022)

Inglaterra tampoco es manca, en ese partido es de verdad donde se puede medir a Francia


----------



## Hamtel (4 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> 2-0 Inglaterra
> 
> Todavía queda la segunda parte, pero tiene pinta de un Francia - Inglaterra en cuartos.



Bueno. Por lo menos se irá uno de los dos más odiosos


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 Dic 2022)

Putos balconeros de los cojones 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2022)

¿otro gol bwana?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

Game over


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Bueno. Por lo menos se irá uno de los dos más odiosos



Soy incapaz de ponerme de parte de alguno de los dos


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2022)

el portero ese es más malo que la carne pescuezo también


----------



## Rusty_Chicken (4 Dic 2022)

Los africanos son unos toros físicamente, pero por muchos años que pasen les sigue faltando la malicia necesaria para saber cuando hay que hacer falta para parar un contraataque.


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> el portero ese es más malo que la carne pescuezo también



Es africano, que esperas ?  

Primer gol de Kane en el mundial


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Dic 2022)

Bellingham es top al contragolpe y con espacio, pero el Madrid no tiene muchos partidos de esos. No veo que sea un fichaje para gastarse una millonada.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (4 Dic 2022)

Por ahora todos los favoritos están solucionando sus pases. Generalmente las sorpresas gordas suelen ser en fase de grupos, después muchos equipos de las "sorpresas" ya se conforman con pasar la fase de grupos y ya están contentos con lo que han hecho. 

Senegal ha tenido ocasiones, pero ha fallado y después los piratas los han matado en dos jugadas.


----------



## condimento (4 Dic 2022)

Fin de semana bastante soporífero salvo el sustillo final de los argentos.
Para mañana difícil la sorpresa a la canarinha y en el otro quizás el Nipon se atreva de nuevo con otra remontada.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Dic 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Bellingham es top al contragolpe y con espacio, pero el Madrid no tiene muchos partidos de esos. No veo que sea un fichaje para gastarse una millonada.




estoy de acuerdo : no veo los 100 millones por ningun lado


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2022)

Rusty_Chicken dijo:


> Los africanos son unos toros físicamente, pero por muchos años que pasen les sigue faltando la malicia necesaria para saber cuando hay que hacer falta para parar un contraataque.



cuidado que hay quién dice que son el futuro...

yo pensaba que estaba jugando el madri de verde hoy


----------



## chomin (4 Dic 2022)

A ver que algunos de los negris juegan en la segunda división inglesa, es lo que hay.

Ademas el Bellingan ese es muy bueno.

Buen sábado nos espera
Holanda-Argentina y Francia-Inglaterra


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

Huracan todavía no había marcado en el campeonato


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

qué hay que haprender de los que se han metido en cuartos? 

que los ostavosc se ganan en la primera parte y en la segunda parte se vuelve a ganar.

A ver qué nos tiene preparao el Luisenrique. Miedo me da


----------



## Edu.R (4 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Senegal ha tenido ocasiones, pero ha fallado.



Y esto es el fútbol. Perdonar para pagar.


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es africano, que esperas ?
> 
> Primer gol de Kane en el mundial



Yo creo que tenían otro ¿no? también era malo pero no tanto


----------



## cebollo (4 Dic 2022)

Lo de que el fútbol africano es el futuro lo llevo oyendo desde 1985. Y que se va a hundir Venecia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> A ver que algunos de los negris juegan en la segunda división inglesa, es lo que hay.
> 
> Ademas el Bellingan ese es muy bueno.
> 
> ...



Juegan el Viernes.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

El Inglaterra-Francia mola muchísimo.
1000 años en guerra. Una batalla más.


----------



## fred (4 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Lo de que el fútbol africano es el futuro lo llevo oyendo desde 1985. Y que se va a hundir Venecia.



Y el coche volador.


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> estoy de acuerdo : no veo los 100 millones por ningun lado



No quiero decir que sea malo, para nada. Creo que es muy bueno, pero me parece que tiene pocos registros sin espacios. Y esos son los partidos normales del Madrid. Gastar 100 millones en un jugador que no va a poder sacar sus virtudes en el Madrid, no lo veo claro...


----------



## VandeBel (4 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> el portero ese es más malo que la carne pescuezo también



Pues fue nombrado mejor portero del mundo en 2021. Increíble, pero cierto.


----------



## VandeBel (4 Dic 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> No quiero decir que sea malo, para nada. Creo que es muy bueno, pero me parece que tiene pocos registros sin espacios. Y esos son los partidos normales del Madrid. Gastar 100 millones en un jugador que no va a poder sacar sus virtudes en el Madrid, no lo veo claro...



Tienes toda la razón, aparte que se solapa con Valverde .


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón, aparte que se solapa con Valverde .



Si lo fichas es porque Modric se va.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> El martes, son las trolleadas de @Obiwanchernobil
> 
> Déjalo que hoy, como eliminen a Senegal la era *mahamadou *se acaba en este mundial.


----------



## TNTcl (4 Dic 2022)

A quiénes prefieren ustedes en semis contra España, a los anglos o a los gabachos.

Yo a los anglos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Menuda mierda de mundial, ni un buen partido joder


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> A quiénes prefieren ustedes en semis contra España, a los anglos o a los gabachos.
> 
> Yo a los anglos.




A Senegal.


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Pues fue nombrado mejor portero del mundo en 2021. Increíble, pero cierto.



¿quién?


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> A quiénes prefieren ustedes en semis contra España, a los anglos o a los gabachos.
> 
> Yo a los anglos.



Vamos partido a partido ¿Malta no participa?


----------



## Visilleras (4 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> A quiénes prefieren ustedes en semis contra España, a los anglos o a los gabachos.
> 
> Yo a los anglos.



Si España gana a Marruecos le tocaría Portugal... o Suiza, y si pasa a cuartos yo casi prefiero también a los piratas, porque los gabachos nos ganan fijo.

De hecho me huele que la final va a ser Francia-Argentina o Francia-Brasil


A los jeques les gusta mucho Francia


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

Triple cambio en senegal, salen 3 negros y entran 3 negros


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

Paises Bajos-Argentina
Francia-Inglaterra
Brasil-Japón
España-Portugal


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Paises Bajos-Argentina
> Francia-Inglaterra
> Brasil-Japón
> España-Portugal



Quita Japon y pones Croacia y lo clavas


----------



## Th89 (4 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Soy incapaz de ponerme de parte de alguno de los dos



Yo creo que bancaré a los piratas... prefiero a África del Norte fuera, los guiris tarde o temprano su naturaleza loser saldrá a relucir y se irán para casa.


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> A quiénes prefieren ustedes en semis contra España, a los anglos o a los gabachos.
> 
> Yo a los anglos.



Los ingleses no tocarían el balón contra España.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Triple cambio en senegal, salen 3 negros y entran 3 negros



Mucha coña pero antes del partido habían puesto unas imágenes y hasta pasado un rato no me he dado cuenta de que era Senegal y no Inglaterra.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Quita Japon y pones Croacia y lo clavas



Y quitas España y pones Marruecos y ya es de 10.


----------



## Snowball (4 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> A quiénes prefieren ustedes en semis contra España, a los anglos o a los gabachos.
> 
> Yo a *los anglos*.



Con los.ojos cerrados

Mbappé no gracias


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Yo creo que bancaré a los piratas... prefiero a África del Norte fuera, los guiris tarde o temprano su naturaleza loser saldrá a relucir y se irán para casa.



Sip, quizás es más fácil ganarles.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Quita Japon y pones Croacia y lo clavas



No, si Japón no llega lejos es porque quiero una final Argentina-Inglaterra.

Y arbitrada por Mateu Lahoz en modo Dios liándola parda. 

Algo divertido.


----------



## TNTcl (4 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Si España gana a Marruecos le tocaría Portugal... o Suiza, y si pasa a cuartos yo casi prefiero también a los piratas, porque los gabachos nos ganan fijo.
> 
> De hecho me huele que la final va a ser Francia-Argentina o Francia-Brasil
> 
> ...




El que perdiese del Inglaterra-Francia, saldrá destrozado, PERO el que ganase, no iría menos que ACOJONADO a jugar contra España. 

Pero sí, me parece más factible ganarle a las gambas que a los croasanes.

Ah. La final es, y lo dije hace dos días o tres::

CROACIAESPAÑA


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2022)

Lo que sería un puntazo es que Senegal jugara con dos o tres blancos lechosos tipo Iniesta... Sería la hostia, muy cool y muy progre ... total, pierden igual...


----------



## VandeBel (4 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿quién?



Eduard Mendy, portero del Chelsea y de Senegal.


----------



## Zarpa (4 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Lo que sería un puntazo es que Senegal jugara con dos o tres blancos lechosos tipo Iniesta... Sería la hostia, muy cool y muy progre ... total, pierden igual...



Buena peli con Morgan Freeman de Mandela.


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2022)

¿se está jugando a algo? yo es que he dejado de verlo


----------



## VandeBel (4 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si lo fichas es porque Modric se va.



A mi juicio para sustituir a Modric hace falta un jugador más creativo tipo Barella.


----------



## Zarpa (4 Dic 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Eduard Mendy, portero del Chelsea y de Senegal.



Le quitó el puesto a Kepa y tuvieron que volver a Kepa...


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

Ha marcado un nigga, 2-1


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Otro.

Por mucho que algunos no quieran verlo, la clase alta europea está muy por encima del resto.


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2022)

otro


----------



## Ancient Warrior (4 Dic 2022)

Marco el negro


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Eduard Mendy, portero del Chelsea y de Senegal.



¿es ese? ¿seguro? quién lo diría...ha estado infame en los 2 goles


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ha marcado un nigga, 2-1



Creo que era "inglés".


----------



## Visilleras (4 Dic 2022)

Tercer gol de los piratas


Está el pescado vendido


----------



## HArtS (4 Dic 2022)

Gol ingles


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 Dic 2022)

Parece que por ahora los 1/4 no estan quedando muy paco. Argentina-Paises Bajos y Francia-Inglaterra huele a partidazos.

España vs Portugal ya seria la guinda del pastel.


----------



## Th89 (4 Dic 2022)

Defensivamente son lamentables.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Buena peli con Morgan Freeman de Mandela.


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Dic 2022)

se acabo lo que se daba 

a ver si empiezan a hacerse cribas de estos equipos porque vaya bacalá 

que luego alguno va a caer seguramente y con lo tontos que somos tenemos todas las papeletas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Nicors (4 Dic 2022)

Un robo descarado, mano pirata en el área, y agresión a uno de los nuestros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Parece que por ahora los 1/4 no estan quedando muy paco. Argentina-Paises Bajos y Francia-Inglaterra huele a partidazos.
> 
> España vs Portugal ya seria la guinda del pastel.



Y al otro lado lo lógico sería Brasil-Croacia y España-Portugal.


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

*Mbappé rompe su silencio: “Asumo la multa...”*

Por primera vez, el delantero compareció en rueda de prensa después de un silencio ininterrumpido de casi tres semanas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> se acabo lo que se daba
> 
> a ver si empiezan a hacerse cribas de estos equipos porque vaya bacalá
> 
> que luego alguno va a caer seguramente y con lo tontos que somos tenemos todas las papeletas



Pregúntales a los rusos o a los chilenos.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Otro.
> 
> Por mucho que algunos no quieran verlo, la clase alta europea está muy por encima del resto.



No dicen nada, pero Senegral son los recientes ganadores de la copa África...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿es ese? ¿seguro? quién lo diría...ha estado infame en los 2 goles



Lleva siendo malo toda su vida, nadie sabe cómo llego al chelsea


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (4 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Parece que por ahora los 1/4 no estan quedando muy paco. Argentina-Paises Bajos y Francia-Inglaterra huele a partidazos.
> 
> España vs Portugal ya seria la guinda del pastel.



Y un Croacia-Brasil tampoco esta nada mal, que Croacia fue finalista hace 4 años. Si se diesen estos cruces, en cuartos el único que no habría jugado nunca una final de un mundial sería Portugal.

Vamos a ver si al final no hay alguna sorpresa y que no sea España


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2022)

Va a salir Grealish, amiguito del aleti...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No dicen nada, pero Senegral son los recientes ganadores de la copa África...



Pues imagínate. Y Qatar de Asia. Y EEUU de la cONCACAF


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

Inglaterra parece haber mejorado, pero tienen un cruce muy difícil ... va a ser un partidazo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Va a salir Grealish, amiguito del aleti...



Dan ganas de ahostiarle


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

Infravalorais a los japos. Que son muy apañaos...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que ha estado catar y hemos disfrutado con sus partidos, si no manda huevos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Infravalorais a los japos. Que son muy apañaos...



La final japón VS marruecos


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lleva siendo malo toda su vida, nadie sabe cómo llego al chelsea



Por patera ?


----------



## Snowball (4 Dic 2022)

Es posible que los cuartos de final Francia vs Inglaterra sean los más igualados e importantes de la historia de dicho clásico??

Campeon del mundo vs Subcampeon de Europa


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No dicen nada, pero Senegral son los recientes ganadores de la copa África...



Pues así tiene que ser de bueno el torneo ese


----------



## deadbysunrise (4 Dic 2022)

El forero que apostó por el partido seguro que sabe que aún no ha habido ninguna tarjeta XD. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2022)

Senegal tuvo su ocasión que no aprovechó y un contaataque. Luego, desde el primer gol, pues nada.

Inglaterra gana a la ex-colonia franchute, pero contra Francia van a salir escaldados, para mayor rabia suya, por la tradicional enemistad con ellos (bueno, ¿hay alguien con quien los ingleses no tengan enemistad?).


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2022)

jenderson is down


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No dicen nada, pero Senegral son los recientes ganadores de la copa África...



Con Gana perdiendo, qué quieres.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Inglaterra parece haber mejorado, pero tienen un cruce muy difícil ... va a ser un partidazo



Sábado a los 8 de la tarde, dos días más de descanso que presvmiblemente España y Portvgal...


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Y un Croacia-Brasil tampoco esta nada mal, que Croacia fue finalista hace 4 años. Si se diesen estos cruces, en cuartos el único que no habría jugado nunca una final de un mundial sería Portugal.
> 
> Vamos a ver si al final no hay alguna sorpresa y que no sea España



como digo, al final viendo el nivel del otro dia tenemos todas las papeletas


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Ah. La final es, y lo dije hace dos días o tres::
> 
> CROACIAESPAÑA



Ojalá. Los demás dan todos mucho asco.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No dicen nada, pero Senegral son los recientes ganadores de la copa África...



Es que para ganar en Africa entran otros factores que no son el futbol, sino que el arbitro y jugadores visitantes no tengan miedo de que el publico salte al campo y los lanceen.

O no os acordais de lo de los laseres a Salah justamente en la eliminatoria contra Senegal?


----------



## TNTcl (4 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ojalá. Los demás dan todos mucho asco.



Un CROACIA-ARGENTINA antes estaría bien, sí.


----------



## VandeBel (4 Dic 2022)

Lo que realmente sería de coña es una final Japon-España.


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues así tiene que ser de bueno el torneo ese



Pues gano senegal la final a egipto de salah


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La final japón VS marruecos



No, si llega Japón a la final que el otro finalista sea Suiza.
El primero que tire un papel al suelo pierde. 

Y el ganador se lleva un reloj.


----------



## Djokovic (4 Dic 2022)

A Senegal creo que les vale este resultado si no encaja más goles porque se clasifican por menos tarjetas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Pues si se cumple la lógica, 6 europeos en cuartos.


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Es posible que los cuartos de final Francia vs Inglaterra sean los más igualados e importantes de la historia de dicho clásico??
> 
> Campeon del mundo vs Subcampeon de Europa



Nada supera los octavos de final de Italia 90 : holanda VS Alemania.
Subcampeón del mundo y campeón de Europa.

Pique generacional, inter contra Milán, voller y rijkaard expulsados...y el ganador llevándose el mundial.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La final japón VS marruecos



Siiiiii, PLOX!!!

Seria el culmen de este troleo mundialista.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

Parece un vendedor de crack del Bronx, con ese entrenador no puede ir Senegal a ninguna parte hombre


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

¿Alanyaspor? ¿qué pvta mierda de equipo es ese?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Nada supera los octavos de final de Italia 90 : holanda VS Alemania.
> Subcampeón del mundo y campeón de Europa.
> 
> Pique generacional, inter contra Milán, voller y rijkaard expulsados...y el ganador llevándose el mundial.



con Holanda y Argentina entrando como terceras.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Alanyaspor? ¿qué pvta mierda de equipo es ese?



Turco. Casi todos se llaman igual


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Lo que realmente sería de coña es una final Japon-España.



y que nos ganen otra vez


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues imagínate. Y Qatar de Asia. Y EEUU de la cONCACAF





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues si se cumple la lógica, 6 europeos en cuartos.



Europa y Brasil y Argentina. Pasan las décadas, pero el fútbol sigue siendo eso...


----------



## sociedadponzi (4 Dic 2022)

mas jodido ganar la eurcopa que el mundial


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2022)

El de cuota 2 ya ha acertado, ¿no?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Nada supera los octavos de final de Italia 90 : holanda VS Alemania.
> Subcampeón del mundo y campeón de Europa.
> 
> Pique generacional, inter contra Milán, voller y rijkaard expulsados...y el ganador llevándose el mundial.



Con Rijkaard escupiendo en la cara a Voller y aqui no pasa ná, sigan-sigan.

No como ahora que el VAR pilla a un jugador llamando maricon al contrario y le caen 30 partidos de sancion.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Europa y Brasil y Argentina. Pasan las décadas, pero el fútbol sigue siendo eso...



los que se están espabilando son los de extremo oriente


----------



## Th89 (4 Dic 2022)

Lo que cada día tengo más claro es que me moriré y no habrá levantado la Copa del Mundo ni africanos ni asiáticos.

Francia y el resto de países camino de la sustitución étnica no cuentan, que os veo venir.


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Dic 2022)

Que pesados con el mate de los cojones y los argentinos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

faltan 11 minutos irrelevantes no, lo siguiente, contaros un chiste o algo


----------



## Nicors (4 Dic 2022)

Vamos Marruecos mañana ganamos recordar a las 15 hora Canaria.


----------



## Snowball (4 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Nada supera los octavos de final de Italia 90 : holanda VS Alemania.
> Subcampeón del mundo y campeón de Europa.
> 
> Pique generacional, inter contra Milán, voller y rijkaard expulsados...y el ganador llevándose el mundial.



No no

Digo.de los partidos Francia vs Inglaterra

No recuerdo un cruce asi de importante y tanto.nivel en ambos países en mundiales


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> No no
> 
> Digo.de los partidos Francia vs Inglaterra
> 
> No recuerdo un cruce asi de importante y tanto.nivel en ambos países en mundiales



No lo recverdas porque lo normal es que los piratas no lleguen tan lejos...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Nada supera los octavos de final de Italia 90 : holanda VS Alemania.
> Subcampeón del mundo y campeón de Europa.
> 
> Pique generacional, inter contra Milán, voller y rijkaard expulsados...y el ganador llevándose el mundial.



La Bulgaria del 94 manda. El equipo de burbuja.


----------



## Rediooss (4 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Vamos Marruecos mañana ganamos recordar a las 15 hora Canaria.



Mañana va a ser imposible que ganemos a Marruecos...


----------



## Euron G. (4 Dic 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> A ver fumaos, si os queréis doblar acabo de hacer una apuesta en Betfair que pinta bien, cuota @2
> 
> Gana Inglaterra al final de los 90 minutos
> +1.5 goles en todo el partido.
> ...




A LA BUCHACA


----------



## Edu.R (4 Dic 2022)

Bueno, de momento ninguna sorpresa y solo amagos mínimos...

Mañana el Brasil - Corea del Sur es el partido que menos puede uno sospechar que puede haber sorpresa, y el otro partido, aunque Croacia es leve favorita, podemos considerarlo "igualado".

Asi que, o gana Marruecos, o no habrá habido ninguna sorpresa.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

Inglaterra hoy tiene un Plácido Domingo


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

Gol anulao al Malaga en el campo del Levante, ya nos estan robando


----------



## MODERN_MASKING (4 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, de momento ninguna sorpresa y solo amagos mínimos...
> 
> Mañana el Brasil - Corea del Sur es el partido que menos puede uno sospechar que puede haber sorpresa, y el otro partido, aunque Croacia es leve favorita, podemos considerarlo "igualado".
> 
> Asi que, o gana Marruecos, o no habrá habido ninguna sorpresa.



Los tapados son Suiza, Japón y Marruecos

Corea del Sur es muy floja


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

qué falta de tacto los ingleses intentando meter el cuarto


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> La Bulgaria del 94 manda. El equipo de burbuja.



Rumanía, bulgaria y Suecia 94 probablemente se follaban este mundial.
Pero la España de clemente tb.


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> los que se están espabilando son los de extremo oriente



Pay, Balde y Unai tienen bastante que ver en eso...


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

MODERN_MASKING dijo:


> Los tapados son Suiza, Japón y Marruecos
> 
> Corea del Sur es muy floja



Brasil va con lesiones


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Mañana va a ser imposible que ganemos a Marruecos...



Pero es que ni jugando todo el día holles


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El juego de España es extremista en sobeteo del balón, pero es que el de Inglaterra me está pareciendo extremista en lo contrario.



Veo a Inglaterra como serio candidato a plantarse en la final.

Juego directo e intenso atrás.

Vamos a ver contra Francia


----------



## sociedadponzi (4 Dic 2022)

que conyazo de mundial


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2022)

Va a jugar Neymar.


----------



## Snowball (4 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Mañana va a ser imposible que ganemos a Marruecos...



Correcto

Por que se juega el martes


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Parece un vendedor de crack del Bronx, con ese entrenador no puede ir Senegal a ninguna parte hombre



Ese entrenador, cuando jugaba, mandó a la Francia de Zidane a pastar en la fase de grupos hace 20 años.


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ese entrenador, cuando jugaba, mandó a la Francia de Zidane a pastar en la fase de grupos hace 20 años.



Snoop Dog ?


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Es que para ganar en Africa entran otros factores que no son el futbol, sino que el arbitro y jugadores visitantes no tengan miedo de que el publico salte al campo y los lanceen.
> 
> O no os acordais de lo de los laseres a Salah justamente en la eliminatoria contra Senegal?



¿Se permitió eso y no se repitió el penalty?


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

*Kane es el rey de la manada*

Inglaterra goleó a Senegal con goles de su capitán, Saka y Henderson. Gran partido de Foden y Bellingham. En cuartos les espera la Francia de Mbappé.


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Veo a Inglaterra como serio candidato a plantarse en la final.
> 
> Juego directo e intenso atrás.
> 
> Vamos a ver contra Francia



Brasil, Inglaterra y Francia tienen las mejores selecciones.


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

*Messi es capaz de hacer milagros*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Brasil, Inglaterra y Francia tienen las mejores selecciones.



luego está la Argentina de Messi y la España de ... espera que ya me sale ... bueno, renuncio


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Se permitió eso y no se repitió el penalty?



Y en rigvroso directo en este hilol:





Mundial de fútbol Qatar 2022 [hilo oficial]


Aqui dicen algo de eso TVE cierra la compra de los derechos del Mundial de Qatar 2022 y se lo arrebata a Mediaset Pues ahi dice muy clarito que ha comprado TODO el mundial




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Edu.R (4 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> luego está la Argentina de Messi y la España de ... espera que ya me sale ... bueno, renuncio



Del principito Gavi


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> luego está la Argentina de Messi y la España de ... espera que ya me sale ... bueno, renuncio



de los skills de Ferran


----------



## Salsa_rosa (4 Dic 2022)

Veyeo a Francia uno o dos peldaños por encima del resto.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Del principito Gavi



jijijijijiijijijijijiji ... *real*mente cierto



Suprimo dijo:


> de los skills de Ferran



y qué tal Unai jugando de libre ?


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Veyeo a la tortuga uno o dos peldaños por encima del resto.



Ficsed


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Barrunto (4 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El problema que tienen los grupos de 3 es lo que pudiste ver en el Mundial de 1982. Equipos jugando con motivaciones diferentes, posibilidad de pacto evidente el último día, descansos muy diferentes...
> 
> El "problema" que tiene la FIFA es que convencer para introducir un octavo partido le va a costar mucho, entonces el sistema 16x3 le permitía ampliar equipos sin tocar los 7 partidos, basándose en que muchas veces el 3º partido de la fase de grupos son unos 1/16 encubiertos.
> 
> ...



Se pueden jugar 8 partidos quitando amistosos antes del mundial. NFL style


----------



## Vinicius Junior (4 Dic 2022)

No os hagáis más pajas mentales: ni Brasil, ni Inglaterra, ni el Betis. Este Mundial es de Francia.


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Madrid (4 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, de momento ninguna sorpresa y solo amagos mínimos...
> 
> Mañana el Brasil - Corea del Sur es el partido que menos puede uno sospechar que puede haber sorpresa, y el otro partido, aunque Croacia es leve favorita, podemos considerarlo "igualado".
> 
> Asi que, o gana Marruecos, o no habrá habido ninguna sorpresa.



Preveo un partido difícil para Brasil, ganará pero 1-0 o resultado ajustado.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Dic 2022)

Me dice el amego que ya está listo para darme una paliza el martes




Y no tengo muy claro si se refiere al fútbol


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> luego está la Argentina de Messi y la España de ... espera que ya me sale ... bueno, renuncio



Morata lleva los mismos goles que Messi, sin penaltis,

y sin ser titular.

Si Morata se llamara Moratinho Da Silva ya estarían en el chiringuito pidiéndolo para el Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Morata lleva los mismos goles que Messi, sin penaltis,
> 
> y sin ser titular.
> 
> Si Morata se llamara Moratinho Da Silva ya estarían en el chiringuito pidiéndolo para el Madrid.



Me temo que Morata aunque tuviera cinco apellidos brasileños seguiría siendo lo que es...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Me dice el amego que ya está listo para darme una paliza el martes
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1281738
> 
> ...



De que es ese muñeco?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Dic 2022)

A como cotiza un Japón - Corea en cuartos?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> De que es ese muñeco?



Es un Ken

Que ahora a Barbie le va el rollo multicultural


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Es un Ken
> 
> Que ahora a Barbie le va el rollo multicultural




Que tipo de muñecos coleccionas?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que tipo de muñecos coleccionas?



Ya de todo 

Hace tiempo que mi colección dejó de tener un criterio


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Morata lleva los mismos goles que Messi, sin penaltis,
> 
> y sin ser titular.
> 
> Si Morata se llamara Moratinho Da Silva ya estarían en el chiringuito pidiéndolo para el Madrid.



esperemos que sea el mundial de Morata, yo feliz


----------



## xilebo (4 Dic 2022)

*Arden las redes y Florentino tiene trabajo*

Domingo de exhibición mundialista de algunas de las figuras que merodean la actualidad del Real Madrid. El pueblo pide a Bellingham... y ‘se pelea’ por Mbappé


----------



## Lord Hades (5 Dic 2022)

OJO A ESTO. 

VAN A VESTIR *DE AZUL Y BLANCO* ESTABAN COMENTANDO EN EL PROGRAMA.

*EDITO:* Vale, que sí, que Marruecos va a vestir de rojo y no podemos nosotros porque son primeros de grupo, pero es que dijeron que Marruecos posiblemente vestiría con camiseta verde. Por eso lo puse, pero ya me queda claro xD


----------



## JAGGER (5 Dic 2022)

Ya está, Argentina ya ganó. Gracias Messi por ser argentino.


----------



## vurvujo (5 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Nada supera los octavos de final de Italia 90 : holanda VS Alemania.
> Subcampeón del mundo y campeón de Europa.
> 
> Pique generacional, inter contra Milán, voller y rijkaard expulsados...y el ganador llevándose el mundial.



En ese mismo mundial hubo unos octavos Argentina - Brasil, que eran campeón del mundo y campeón de América.


----------



## vurvujo (5 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me temo que Morata aunque tuviera cinco apellidos brasileños seguiría siendo lo que es...



El nombre Paquetá ya está tomado.... ¿cómo se llamaría?.


----------



## vurvujo (5 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El problema que tienen los grupos de 3 es lo que pudiste ver en el Mundial de 1982. Equipos jugando con motivaciones diferentes, posibilidad de pacto evidente el último día, descansos muy diferentes...
> 
> El "problema" que tiene la FIFA es que convencer para introducir un octavo partido le va a costar mucho, entonces el sistema 16x3 le permitía ampliar equipos sin tocar los 7 partidos, basándose en que muchas veces el 3º partido de la fase de grupos son unos 1/16 encubiertos.
> 
> ...



En el tenis el torneo de final de año (ATP Finals) las jornadas 2 y 3 van en función de los resultados y la primera en función del ránking. De esa manera siempre en la última jornada hay cosas en juego. Son grupos de 4 y juegan la primer jornada el #1 contra el #4 y el #2 contra el #3, la segunda jornada juegan perdedores con perdedores y ganadores con ganadores y en la tercera jornada siempre hay algo en juego.

En el mundial con grupos de 3 se puede hacer algo similar. Cada grupo tendrá un cabeza de grupo en función del ránking, jugando la primera jornada los equipos #2 y #3 y la segunda jornada será el cabeza de grupo contra el perdedor de la primera jornada. Ojo que se habla que no habrá más empates. La tercera jornada siempre habrá algo en juego.

Si por implementación o logística no se pueda hacer eso, se puede hacer por ránking que suele ser el resultado más probable haciendo que los grupos cierren en #1 contra el #2. Primera jonada el #1 contra el #3, segunda jornada el #2 contra el #3 y última jornada #1 contra #2. Prácticamente siempre habrá algo en juego en la última jornada.

En ambos casos se puede implementar una regla para que no haya empates. 

En todo caso el formato de 32 países de hoy lo veo perfecto, pero la pasta manda.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> OJO A ESTO.
> 
> VAN A VESTIR *DE AZUL Y BLANCO* ESTABAN COMENTANDO EN EL PROGRAMA.
> 
> ...



No podemos jugar los dos de rojo y los moros son primeros de grupo por lo que juegan de locales 

Jugaremos con la segunda equipación que es la misma que llevaron las niñas en el europeo


----------



## vurvujo (5 Dic 2022)

Los ganadores de grupo en los octavos:

En 1998 6 de 8 (Perdieron Nigeria ante Dinamarca, Croacia contra Rumania)

En 2002 4 de 8 (Perdieron Dinamarca ante Inglaterra, Suecia con Senegal, México ante EE.UU. y Japón frente a Turquía).

En 2006 6 de 8 (España perdió contra Francia y Suiza con Ucrania)

En 2010 7 de 8 (Ghana le ganó a EE.UU.)

En 2014 8 de 8 ganaron su partido de octavos.

En 2018 6 de 8 (perdieron España contra Rusia y Colombia ante Inglaterra).

Por ahora 4 de 4. Creo que serán 6 de 8. España y Croacia ganarán a pesar de haber pasado como segundos de grupo.

41 de 52.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No podemos jugar los dos de rojo y los moros son primeros de grupo por lo que juegan de locales
> 
> Jugaremos con la segunda equipación que es la misma que llevaron las niñas en el europeo
> 
> ...



Algo que tienen común ambas selecciones es la pésima calidad de sus porteros/as


----------



## Glokta (5 Dic 2022)

Vaya dos zarpadas le han dado a Senegal y chau. No fallan las favoritas pero la verdad lo prefiero para tener partidazos en cuartos y no un descafeinado Senegal A vs Senegal B


----------



## guanoincoming (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



A semifinales irán : Brasil, Inglaterra, Argentina, España. Me recordáis el owned.


----------



## 11kjuan (5 Dic 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> A semifinales irán : Brasil, Inglaterra, Argentina, España. Me recordáis el owned.



Queda usted citado.


----------



## 11kjuan (5 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Queda usted citado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> El nombre Paquetá ya está tomado.... ¿cómo se llamaría?.



Si marcos asensio se llamase marquiños assunsao jr ya lo valorarian en un gritón de euros


----------



## chomin (5 Dic 2022)

Creéis que Cuba se puede clasificar para el próximo mundial? Me hace ilusión que jueguen


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (5 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> El nombre Paquetá ya está tomado.... ¿cómo se llamaría?.



Troncão


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*Imagina formar delantera en un Mundial junto a tu ídolo*


----------



## barullo (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Imagina formar delantera en un Mundial junto a tu ídolo*



Joder Messi juega el mundial que viene con garrota si no gana este


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

Son muy pesados con Messi. Entiendo que es su última oportunidad de ganar un Mundial... pero son muy pesados.

Argentina no está siendo de los equipos top y Messi tampoco de los jugadores top. Eso es asi. Relevancia si, pero la justa.

Esto se soluciona el viernes si Paises Bajos tiene buen día. Si no pues habrá que esperar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

Habrá que hacerles una manita a los amegos. 

Que se enteren de quién manda en el fúmbol


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

Ermondial empieza en cuartops


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Habrá que hacerles una manita a los amegos.
> 
> Que se enteren de quién manda en el fúmbol



No lo sé

O les metemos 7 como a las galletas o nos revientan el ano como hizo Japón

Creo que va a ser el partido más emocionante del mundial


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ermondial empieza en cuartops



Emoidal es lo que tienes que comprar cuando te cruces con este después del partido


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

Así no ganamos ermondial.

Sin coraje y corasau no se puede ir a ningún lao


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*Confirmación Mundial*

Jude Bellingham, centrocampista inglés del Dortmund, dio otro recital ante Senegal. Su nombre está en la lista de los grandes de Europa. Ya es el líder de Inglaterra.


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No lo sé
> 
> O les metemos 7 como a las galletas o nos revientan el ano como hizo Japón
> 
> Creo que va a ser el partido más emocionante del mundial



lo que seguro que va a quedar reventado va a ser el centro de barcelona y ya veremos si el de madric también


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Confirmación Mundial*
> 
> Jude Bellingham, centrocampista inglés del Dortmund, dio otro recital ante Senegal. Su nombre está en la lista de los grandes de Europa. Ya es el líder de Inglaterra.



De qué jeque es propiedad? 

Porque veo a los del AS muy ociosos y con ganas de que el Madrid haga fichajes galácticos

Como se notan que no tragan a LE y se la suda la selección española


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> lo que seguro que va a quedar reventado va a ser el centro de barcelona y ya veremos si el de madric también



Total, están la mitad de las calles en obras, igual los mohas, adelantan faena con sus demoliciones


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*Escogiendo helado*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No lo sé
> 
> O les metemos 7 como a las galletas o nos revientan el ano como hizo Japón
> 
> Creo que va a ser el partido más emocionante del mundial



Es el último partido que España está obligada a ganar.
Ni éramos ni somos favoritos, visto lo visto y vistos todos los equipos, por ahora hemos hecho un buen resultado y medio y un mal resultado, el juego ha sido lo esperado.
Si jugamos contra Suiza o Portugal, seguiríamos teniendo posibilidades, llegar a semifinales sería por tanto un buen resultado, ir más allá es la reostia porque tenemos menos mimbres para eso, así que habría que contar con la suerte ( mucha ), pero sólo son dos partidos


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*Luis Enrique sigue sin renovar y Marcelino, sin firmar*

La Federación respeta la decisión del técnico de no pronunciarse hasta después del Mundial. García-Toral ya ha rechazado varias ofertas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Luis Enrique sigue sin renovar y Marcelino, sin firmar*
> 
> La Federación respeta la decisión del técnico de no pronunciarse hasta después del Mundial. García-Toral ya ha rechazado varias ofertas.



joder, que cuerpoescombrers  Menos mal que esto no es una pelea en un pub, si nos coge el equipo inglés nos revienta a ostias


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

Ermondial empieza en cuartocs, que no os enteráis.
Hasta el martes, no estamos ni dentro ni fora.
El miércoles sabremos si estamos o no estamos en ermondial.

Yo espero que les hagamos una manita a los amegos. Si eso es demasiao, al menos ganar y dejar nuestra puerta a cero.


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (5 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Creéis que Cuba se puede clasificar para el próximo mundial? Me hace ilusión que jueguen



Cuba no se...

pero República Dominicana con Junior Firpo y Mariano hubieran tenido posibilidades de clasificar,

RDT y Alejandro Balde podrían también elegir jugar en esa selección,

con el tiempo los veremos en un mundial.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*Abran paso*


----------



## barullo (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Luis Enrique sigue sin renovar y Marcelino, sin firmar*
> 
> La Federación respeta la decisión del técnico de no pronunciarse hasta después del Mundial. García-Toral ya ha rechazado varias ofertas.



A ver si firma ya Marcelino

¿Es del agrado del madridismo y periodismo?


----------



## Dr.Muller (5 Dic 2022)

Como veis Japón croatia?
puede que se le atragante el sushi a los modrics 
Y Brasil?
parece que ahí está claro el tema mientras juegue Casimiro


----------



## Dr.Muller (5 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A ver si firma ya Marcelino
> 
> ¿Es del agrado del madridismo y periodismo?



si


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A ver si firma ya Marcelino
> 
> ¿Es del agrado del madridismo y periodismo?



Volveremos al 442 con 2 delanteros como en la era Lopetegui


----------



## barullo (5 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> si



Qué bien holles

Asi estarán contentos todos y serán más españoles y muy españoles que nadie aunque no se gane ni a la brisca


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> joder, que cuerpoescombrers  Menos mal que esto no es una pelea en un pub, si nos coge el equipo inglés nos revienta a ostias



El equipo femenino inglés les da de hostias que en el europeo, eran todas como tanques


----------



## barullo (5 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Volveremos al 442 con 2 delanteros como en la era Lopetegui



Si Luis Enrique gana o llega lejos todo lo que puedan hacer otros sería empeorar


----------



## barullo (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Abran paso*



De todas formas es gente con suerte

Porque en tanto tiempo ya se podían haber perdido un mundial por lesión y nada de eso


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> OJO A ESTO.
> 
> VAN A VESTIR *DE AZUL Y BLANCO* ESTABAN COMENTANDO EN EL PROGRAMA.
> 
> ...



¿Y como quieres que vistan? Marruecos juega de local y juega de rojo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> En ese mismo mundial hubo unos octavos Argentina - Brasil, que eran campeón del mundo y campeón de América.



Y todo el mundo reconoce que Brasil era mejor que Argentina.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*Azpilicueta explica por qué decidió no irse al Barcelona*

El navarro reivindica el papel de España en el Mundial y argumenta su elección de seguir en el Chelsea: “Mis hijos hablan mejor inglés que español. Xavi lo entendió”.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## barullo (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Azpilicueta explica por qué decidió no irse al Barcelona*
> 
> El navarro reivindica el papel de España en el Mundial y argumenta su elección de seguir en el Chelsea: “Mis hijos hablan mejor inglés que español. Xavi lo entendió”.



Qué buen padre...porque si van a Barcelona el español les sirve lo que el inglés


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Azpilicueta explica por qué decidió no irse al Barcelona*
> 
> El navarro reivindica el papel de España en el Mundial y argumenta su elección de seguir en el Chelsea: “Mis hijos hablan mejor inglés que español. Xavi lo entendió”.



hubieran arruinado su carrera como todo el que ficha por el barsca


----------



## Lord Hades (5 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No podemos jugar los dos de rojo y los moros son primeros de grupo por lo que juegan de locales
> 
> Jugaremos con la segunda equipación que es la misma que llevaron las niñas en el europeo
> 
> ...





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Y como quieres que vistan? Marruecos juega de local y juega de rojo.




Ya, pero podrían vestir de blanco, como ya se ha hecho anteriormente y además es un color que recuerda a la bandera imperial con la Cruz de Borgoña. Para mí el azul no nos representa en nada; me huele como a República xD


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*Un resumen del Mundial de Lewandowski*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Un resumen del Mundial de Lewandowski*



pues ahí Messi me pareció un payaso boludo maleducado


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Dic 2022)

ojalá tuvieramos a Lewa nacionalizado en vez de segarros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> ojalá tuvieramos a Lewa nacionalizado en vez de segarros



teniamos a diego Costa...para dar variantes al juego de toque..


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> teniamos a diego Costa...para dar variantes al juego de toque..



Menudo troncazo...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Menudo troncazo...



troncazo o no ..maximo delantero goleador de la era lopetegui...para que hacer jogo bonito si simplemente arrancaba y se llevaba a los marcadores por DELANTE... y antes teniamos a LLORENTE el riojano para abrir Los autobuses rivales...


----------



## barullo (5 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Menudo troncazo...



No digas eso:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Menudo troncazo...



para ser un troncazo ha ganado 2 ligas 2 premiers,1 europa league,nose que copa de esa inglesas


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No digas eso:



OFF TOPIC

Inconfundibles los narradores mejicanos, difícil un fútbol tan insustancial como el suyo, igual que ellos, hablan y hablan y no dicen nada nunca.


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No digas eso:



Para un gol que hacía fallaba 200.

No voy a reavivar este debate, ya lo dejé claro aquí en su día lo que pienso de este TOCHO y de Lopetegui, vinieron en el pack, esos dos cromos.

Y es que no hace falta decir mucho, sólo con ver la actuación de España en 2014, después de ganar dos eurocopas y un mundial, el DESASTRE que supuso el cambio "estrategia".





Era el equipo campeón, sólo cambiaba el entrenador y este individuo arriba, entre los dos JODIERON completamente el juego de España.


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Como veis Japón croatia?
> puede que se le atragante el sushi a los modrics



Un poco moneda al aire, los croatas han presentado un poco de personalidad cuando el rival se ha dejado violar, caso de Canadá. Entonces para mí dependerá más de los japos, si son capaces de repetir guion.

El otro partido parece una continuación del finde, en este caso los koreanos saltimbanqui que juegan a otra cosa intentarán como todos los sparring dar un paso adelante, mientras en la primera o segunda llegada la canarinha resuelve. Que de lo contrario sería el sorpresón del Mundial.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*Primero el placer, luego el negocio*


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> para ser un troncazo ha ganado 2 ligas 2 premiers,1 europa league,nose que copa de esa inglesas



Me SUDAN LA POLLA las ligas, las premiers y las zurullo leagues que quieras..*.EN LA SELECCIÓN FUÉ UN PETARDO*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Me SUDAN LA POLLA las ligas, las premiers y las zurullo leagues que quieras..*.EN LA SELECCIÓN FUÉ UN PETARDO*



No para nada...el problema FUE DELBOSQUE... y con delbosque como el marques arruino a alcacer,michu,juanmi,llorente,negredo,soldado.vitolo..todos jodidos por el tiki taka aburrido que los rivales tenia mas estudiado que la tesis de pabo iglesias


----------



## vurvujo (5 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Creéis que Cuba se puede clasificar para el próximo mundial? Me hace ilusión que jueguen



Dudo mucho. Creo que ahora van 3,5 de la federación de allí y van a subir a 5,5 (6,5 en el del 2026).

De esos 5,5 dos están casi fijos para EE.UU. y México. Luego de los 3,5 restantes se lo tendrá que pelear Cuba a Costa Rica, Honduras y Canadá que son históricamente los que mejores resultados han tenido, incluso hay países con más nivel como Panamá, El Salvador o Guatemala y en el caribe Jamaica y Trinidad y Tobago son todos superiores a Cuba.

Cuba está por ahí de la posición 15, al nivel de Haití o Nicaragua. Tendría que mejorar demasiado para poder clasificar, no los veo en los próximos tres mundiales, tendrían que hacer las cosas bien por 10+ años para poder pensar clasificarse.


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No para nada...el problema FUE DELBOSQUE... y con delbosque como el marques arruino a alcacer,michu,juanmi,llorente,negredo,soldado.vitolo..todos jodidos por el tiki taka aburrido que los rivales tenia mas estudiado que la tesis de pabo iglesias



tiki-taka aburrido...

Mira no me cites más o te meto al ignore.

Aburrido dice el gilipollas este, cuando se ha conseguido ganar lo que jamás se volverá a repetir en otros cien años que pasen de futbol. Anda a tomar por culo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (5 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Creéis que Cuba se puede clasificar para el próximo mundial? Me hace ilusión que jueguen



Creo que sólo han jugado un mundial ...

No parece que tengan muchas oportunidades ahora mismo, pero bueno, por atletas no será, lo que dudo es que se juegue mucho a fúcbol. No era el baseball el primer deporte por allí? Lo digo desde el desconocimiento.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Tengo clarísimo que la final será Japón-Marruecos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> tiki-taka aburrido...
> 
> Mira no me cites más o te meto al ignore.
> 
> Aburrido dice el gilipollas este, cuando se ha conseguido ganar lo que jamás se volverá a repetir en otros cien años que pasen de futbol. Anda a tomar por culo.



pues poco recuerdas perder en partido oficial ante eslovenia,,,y empatar a 0 contra finlandia en el molinon...y todos los amistosos donde recibimos goleadas


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> Ya, pero podrían vestir de blanco, como ya se ha hecho anteriormente y además es un color que recuerda a la bandera imperial con la Cruz de Borgoña. Para mí el azul no nos representa en nada; me huele como a República xD



en eso están pensando los que deciden estas cosas, que vistamos con los colores de la bandera con la cruz de borgoña


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Dic 2022)

otro TRONCO segun billy ray


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tengo clarísimo que la final será Japón-Marruecos.



eso a cuanto se paga?


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> otro TRONCO segun billy ray



Yo no he dicho nada de Torres, más quisiera tu marrón desnaturalizado paquetazo parecerse a él.

Y como veo que empiezas con falacias, te paso al ignore.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> Ya, pero podrían vestir de blanco, como ya se ha hecho anteriormente y además es un color que recuerda a la bandera imperial con la Cruz de Borgoña. Para mí el azul no nos representa en nada; me huele como a República xD



Es azul Borbón

La verdad es que el blanco siempre le ha dado mal fario a la selección

Y ganamos un mundial jugando de azul, si bien el antecedente de este azul cielo fue dispar, se usó en la Eurocopa 2012 que ganó España, pero luego resultó gafe en partidos posteriores

El azul oscuro con el que ganamos el mundial era un azul falange que fue con el que ae ganó a Rusia la Euro (la del gol de Marcelino) y que se usó durante muchos años de la dictadura por la aversión al rojo del régimen


----------



## Jotacé96 (5 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Morata lleva los mismos goles que Messi, sin penaltis,
> 
> y sin ser titular.
> 
> Si Morata se llamara Moratinho Da Silva ya estarían en el chiringuito pidiéndolo para el Madrid.



Y contra Alemania Japón y Costa Rica.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (5 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> ñiñiñi ... El azul oscuro con el que ganamos el mundial era un *azul falange *que fue con el que ae ganó a Rusia la Euro (la del gol de Marcelino) y que se usó durante muchos años de la dictadura por la aversión al rojo del régimen ... ñiñiñi


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

Si hay festín mañana, molaría mazo que Morata cascara 2 golitos
Y a por er pichichi





Con celebración y to

Que de la vuelta armundo esa portada


----------



## vurvujo (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Confirmación Mundial*
> 
> Jude Bellingham, centrocampista inglés del Dortmund, dio otro recital ante Senegal. Su nombre está en la lista de los grandes de Europa. Ya es el líder de Inglaterra.



No le había oído aunque sí había oído a algunos "analistas" nombrarle. Es brutal, otro que me sorprendió es el tal Musiala de Alemania. Máquinas del fuchibol.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> .



Es o no cierto?


----------



## vurvujo (5 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> ojalá tuvieramos a Lewa nacionalizado en vez de segarros



Tienes lo peor de dos mundos, el Hakimi nacido en España, le pagaste la sanidad y educación a él y su familia... pero representa a Marruecos y dice que nunca se ha sentido ni se sentirá español. Al menos paga las pensiones.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*"No me gustó lo de Cristiano"*

Fernando Santos, seleccionador de Portugal, habló sobre el desaire de su estrella al cambiarle ante Corea y fue duro.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

Además, es normal que a LE no le traiga buenos recuerdos jugar de blanco


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

¡Once confirmado de Japón!

Japón sale de inicio con *Gonda; Ito, Tomiyasu, Yoshida, Taniguchi, Nagatomo; Morita, Endo, Doan, Kamada y Maeda.*

Tres novedades. Entra Tomiyasu por el sancionado Itakura, y también entran Endo y Doan por Kubo y Tanaka.








¡Tenemos once de Croacia!

Dalic apuesta de inicio por *Livakovic; Juranovic, Lovren, Gvardiol, Barisic; Brozovic, Modric, Kovacic; Perisic, Kramaric y Petkovic.*

Dos novedades. Entra Barisic por la baja de Sosa y Petkovic por Livaja arriba.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

Juegan Genzo y Tsubasa de inicio?


----------



## Djokovic (5 Dic 2022)

Hoy toca apoyar a Japón


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que se va a dejar descanso para los 4ºs de final, el otro día Modric se comió los 90' y hoy va camino de tener que hacer lo mesmo pero los txinos no se cansan, como se pongan Oliver y Mark Lenders por delante que se vayan dando por jodidos


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Hoy toca apoyar a Japón



Si da igual quien gane 

Lo normal es que Brasil gane a Corea y luego al que gane entre Japón y Croacia


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

Si gana Japón, Brasil ya está en semis 

Si gana Croacia, Brasil que tiemble, que hace 4 años se plantaron en la final no se sabe ni como


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


>



Tiene la misma estatura y peso que Diego Costa..pero sin testosterona muchas veces...


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si gana Japón, Brasil ya está en semis
> 
> Si gana Croacia, Brasil que tiemble, que hace 4 años se plantaron en la final no se sabe ni como



Sí se sabe sí, siendo España y ganaron los 3 partidos del grvpo inclvido derroir a Argensida con un 0-3; no lo repiten ni de coña


----------



## hartman4 (5 Dic 2022)

ojo a Doan.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si da igual quien gane
> 
> Lo normal es que Brasil gane a Corea y luego al que gane entre *Japón y Croacia*



Hombre, yo no lo veo lo mismo, no te digo que Croacia sea favorita ante Brasil, pero está más cerca de Brasil, que los japoneses fueran a por su tercer milagro consecutivo no lo veo


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Tiene la misma estatura y peso que Diego Costa



y que Towers?


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*No sabemos escribir su apellido pero todos somos conscientes de sus partidazos*


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Hombre, yo no lo veo lo mismo, no te digo que Croacia sea favorita ante Brasil, pero está más cerca de Brasil, que los japoneses fueran a por su tercer milagro consecutivo no lo veo



Ya he dicho que es lo normal 

Pero luego he dicho, que el pasado mundial Croacia se plantó en la final no se sabe muy bien como porque rinden más de lo que por jugadores cabría esperar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si gana Japón, Brasil ya está en semis
> 
> Si gana Croacia, Brasil que tiemble, que hace 4 años se plantaron en la final no se sabe ni como



Croacia es mucho más competitiva que los japos, por eso deberían pasar y plantar cara a los brazzer-leños.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sí se sabe sí, siendo España y ganaron los 3 partidos del grvpo inclvido derroir a Argensida con un 0-3; no lo repiten ni de coña



Cuidadín que los croatas son muy competitivos. A punto estuvieron de dejarnos fuera en la euro y aún no han perdido.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sí se sabe sí, siendo España y ganaron los 3 partidos del grvpo inclvido derroir a Argensida con un 0-3; no lo repiten ni de coña



Primera fase muy buena, pero luego prórroga en octavos, cuartos y semis y a penaltis en octavos y cuartos 

Son peligrosos por eso, porque como se pongan en plan rocosos, te vas a los penaltis por mucho fútbol que tengas


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Dudo mucho. Creo que ahora van 3,5 de la federación de allí y van a subir a 5,5 (6,5 en el del 2026).
> 
> De esos 5,5 dos están casi fijos para EE.UU. y México. Luego de los 3,5 restantes se lo tendrá que pelear Cuba a Costa Rica, Honduras y Canadá que son históricamente los que mejores resultados han tenido, incluso hay países con más nivel como Panamá, El Salvador o Guatemala y en el caribe Jamaica y Trinidad y Tobago son todos superiores a Cuba.
> 
> Cuba está por ahí de la posición 15, al nivel de Haití o Nicaragua. Tendría que mejorar demasiado para poder clasificar, no los veo en los próximos tres mundiales, tendrían que hacer las cosas bien por 10+ años para poder pensar clasificarse.



Si hacen un moroco y seleccionan hijos de emigrados pueden hacer un equipo con tiempo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Si hacen un moroco y seleccionan hijos de emigrados pueden hacer un equipo con tiempo.



Emigrados a dónde? 

Porque en la liga usana, no van a progresar mucho y en las europeas no van a tener mucho hueco 

Además, de ser más de baseball que de fútbol


----------



## FeiJiao (5 Dic 2022)

Para calentar motores en el Japon vs Croacia:


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

Busquets fumeta vuelve a la titularidac de Japón


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Dic 2022)

VAMOS JAPÓN


----------



## vurvujo (5 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Si hacen un moroco y seleccionan hijos de emigrados pueden hacer un equipo con tiempo.



Es una opción. 

Ahora bien, el apego que tienen los "gusanos" con el régimen es entre 0 y -9000; no los veo representando a Cuba de momento.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

Yo prefiero que pase Croacia.


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Emigrados a dónde?
> 
> Porque en la liga usana, no van a progresar mucho y en las europeas no van a tener mucho hueco
> 
> Además, de ser más de baseball que de fútbol



A España, un espinosa de los monteros de 9 no lo descarto.


----------



## Djokovic (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Madrid (5 Dic 2022)

Falta Domagoj Vida con su cara de lugar teniente de Ante Pavelić







Defendiendo el NDH de un desastre de proporciones bíblicas ante la caída del III Reich y la llegada de Serbios a Osijek. Buscará totalmente un salvoconducto que le lleve a Trieste para por medio de los italianos y alemanes adeptos a la causa de tapadillo le permitan embarcar hacía Sudamérica.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Nike no puede hacerle una camiseta a estos croatas como es debido? A mí personalmente no me gusta esa camiseta en forma de tablero de ajedrez rojo y blanco.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Es una opción.
> 
> Ahora bien, el apego que tienen los "gusanos" con el régimen es entre 0 y -9000; no los veo representando a Cuba de momento.



Claro se asume que primero caiga el régimen. Si no de qué. Puskas y Kubalas se jugaban la vida para huir del comunismo no para ir a él.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*Quizá no sea un partido tan desigualado como parece*


----------



## - CONANÍN - (5 Dic 2022)

Buenas tardes, hamijos.
Hoy es el típico partido que me gustaría que ganasen los dos.

La afición nipona impresionante; es pitar el árbitro el inicio y empiezan con los cánticos... me los imagino todos pendientes del árbitro en plan "plepalarse, que va a pital"


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Buenas tardes, hamijos.
> Hoy es el típico partido que me gustaría que ganasen los dos.
> 
> La afición nipona impresionante; es pitar el árbitro el inicio y empiezan con los cánticos... me los imagino todos pendientes del árbitro en plan "plepalarse, que va a pital"



Lo mejor de ellos es que cuándo acaban sus partidos empiezan a limpiar y recoger todo de su alrededor.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## - CONANÍN - (5 Dic 2022)

Una de las cosas que más me gustan de esta selección nipona, es que juegan en base a las debilidades del rival.
No con un sistema único, son muy versátiles.

A España le dieron el balón y la esperaron atrás, porque saben que el toque horizontal cansino de españa no lleva a nada y te pueden matar en las contras.
Con Croacia salen apretando más arriba.

Se nota que está bien estudiao el tema.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Esta claro que gana Japón, misma táctica que en todo el torneo, que se canse el rival y en la segunda parte dos contrataques


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Dic 2022)

Vaya monserga la afición japonesa, el otro día terminé con dolor de cabeza.


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1282296



JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## - CONANÍN - (5 Dic 2022)

qué soplo de aire fresco; ningún moronegro en el campo.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*Son vs Neymar*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Joder que mala suerte, fukuoka suplente en las Olimpiadas y lesión de última hora en el mundial.


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Dic 2022)

Pacharán o licor de hierbas?
El foro elige


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

menudo regaito. Se ha cerrao él solo, debería haberse abierto un poco y no falla


----------



## - CONANÍN - (5 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Pacharán o licor de hierbas?
> El foro elige



yervacs


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

El entrenador de Japón se me da un aire al actor Jet Li.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Vaya monserga la afición japonesa, el otro día terminé con dolor de cabeza.



Jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

*BANZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!!*

El acorazado Yamato ha trasladado al ejército imperial japo hasta la victoria final !!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Los japos están crecidos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Vamos esos samuráis azules!!!!!! 
Tenemos que ganar por Freddy Rincón!!!!


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Pues hay algunas chortinitas niponas que no están nada mal.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> qué soplo de aire fresco; ningún moronegro en el campo.



Dos selecciones y países muy blancos. El último reducto de lo que fue.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pues hay algunas chortinitas niponas que no están nada mal.
> Pozdrawiam.



Siempre ha habido chortis japos que están bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Huele a goleada asiatica


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Pacharán o licor de hierbas?
> El foro elige



Una coca


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

La FIFA llevó una árbitro nipona a Qatar.
Yoshimi Yamashita.








¿Quién es Yoshimi Yamashita? La árbitra japonesa que estará en el Mundial Qatar 2022 - La Red


La colegiada entrena dos horas durante seis días a la semana, y hace trabajo mental "para poder disfrutar sin cargarse con una responsabilidad demasiado grande".




www.lared1061.com




Pozdrawiam.


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

El gusto de esta gente para caracterizarse bastante curioso.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

los japos presionan a ráfagas, cuando se agotan se toman un tiempo y les dejan tocar a los croatas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Los otakus han empezado mejor pero los croatas son muy traicioneros y están esperando


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

El Guardiola croata queriendo cargarse a Doan, el rubito summer japo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

No es por nada, pero @Obiwanchernobil antes de comenzar el torneo ya predijo una final Japon-Marruecos.. curiosamente las dos selecciones revelación...


----------



## Djokovic (5 Dic 2022)

Una pregunta, en las estadísticas del fútbol un empate pero que se gana en la prórroga cuenta como empate en el historial de un entrenador? Por ejemplo Simeone en la final de Champions que perdió contra el Real Madrid en la prórroga? Pondrian derrota o empate en el historial del entrenador o jugador que disputó ese partido?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No es por nada, pero @Obiwanchernobil antes de comenzar el torneo ya predijo una final Japon-Marruecos.. curiosamente las dos selecciones revelación...



@Obiwanchernobil predijo todas las combinaciones posibles de resultados.


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Una pregunta, en las estadísticas del fútbol un empate pero que se gana en la prórroga cuenta como empate en el historial de un entrenador? Por ejemplo Simeone en la final de Champions que perdió contra el Madrid en la prórroga?



Si ganas en la prórroga ganas, si pasas por penales cuenta como empate.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Huele a goleada asiatica



Huelo a primera prorroga de octavos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

Bueno, por ahora partido mucho más igualado de lo que en principio se podía pensar


----------



## NORDWAND (5 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> El Guardiola croata queriendo cargarse a Doan, el rubito summer japo.



Gvardiol, otro que sube de precio


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Dic 2022)

QUE ASCO POR DIOS EL CANCAMUSO FUNSIONARIO MANEQUIN NARIGUDO DE LA 1 
ME ESTÁ DANDO EL PUTO MUNDIAL
Y QUE TENGA QUE PAGARLE EL SUELDO A SEMEJANTE SUCNORMAL
ya me he quedao agusto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Huelo a primera prorroga de octavos



Nada que ver compañero ministro, 3-1 para Japón.


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Dic 2022)

De momento los únicos que juegan son los japos.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (5 Dic 2022)

Ganarán con un neo tiger shot, lo veo, desde fuera del area como está mandado.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Lo que está claro es que si tengo una hija o le recomiendo hacerse funcionaria o árbitro de fútbol que ganan muy bien y si es en mundiales ya ni te digo.
El arbitraje femenino en eventos masculinos es lo que se llevará en el futuro y siendo árbitro tienes la vida casi garantizada.
Cuánto gana un árbitro en un partido del Mundial?
Los colegiados principales ingresan cerca de 5.000 euros por partido dirigido en la fase de grupos. Esta cantidad se reduce a la mitad para los asistentes y el cuarto árbitro. Sin embargo, se multiplican por dos si el partido a pitar corresponde a octavos, cuartos, semifinales y final. 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Dic 2022)

ensayo


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Huelo a primera prorroga de octavos



La verdad que los croatas como que a verlas venir.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*España, de azul y blanco*

La Selección estrenará su segunda equipación mañana ante Marruecos. Dejará el rojo por primera vez en este Mundial.


----------



## Madrid (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Huelo a primera prorroga de octavos



Esto huele a empuje de Japón durante toda la primera parte, en la reanudación , Croacia empieza a desperezarse y poco a poco los hijos de Hiro-Hito empezaran a echarse atrás, una combinación de Modric con Perisic y pumm gool.

Con los japos descompuestos, ya en las postrimerías, otro gol.

La prórroga va a venir mañana con España.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *España, de azul y blanco*
> 
> La Selección estrenará su segunda equipación mañana ante Marruecos. Dejará el rojo por primera vez en este Mundial.



mientras no vaya de blanco entero me vale


----------



## FeiJiao (5 Dic 2022)

Se ve muy complicado, sobre todo por el juego de mas tarde. Pero un posible choque Japon vs Corea del Sur en cuartos. Unos archirivales de Asia Pacificio seria brutal e imperdible . Similar al Inglaterra vs Francia (no tanto por el nivel, sino por lo que representa)


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Sinceramente no sé qué le ven a Japón y no puedo entender como tanto España como Alemania perdieron contra ellos.O una de dos o se confiaron en el caso de Alemania o España no hizo ningún esfuerzo por ganar su partido viendo que así dejaba a Alemania fuera otra cosa no se me ocurre.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Necesitan un buen mamadou los japoneses o tal vez uno por línea mejor


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Gvardiol, otro que sube de precio



El mejor central del mundial ahora mismo.


----------



## FeiJiao (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Siempre ha habido chortis japos que están bien.



Las japo chortinas son de las mas buenas y pizpiretas de todo el orbe


----------



## - CONANÍN - (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (5 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Necesitan un buen mamadou los japoneses o tal vez uno por línea mejor



Pero que sean nacionalizados. Nada de híbridos chinegros de esos, que parecen un error de la naturaleza


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


>



AL TURRÓN!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que si tengo una hija o le recomiendo hacerse funcionaria o árbitro de fútbol que ganan muy bien y si es en mundiales ya ni te digo.
> El arbitraje femenino en eventos masculinos es lo que se llevará en el futuro y siendo árbitro tienes la vida casi garantizada.
> Cuánto gana un árbitro en un partido del Mundial?
> Los colegiados principales ingresan cerca de 5.000 euros por partido dirigido en la fase de grupos. Esta cantidad se reduce a la mitad para los asistentes y el cuarto árbitro. Sin embargo, se multiplican por dos si el partido a pitar corresponde a octavos, cuartos, semifinales y final.
> Pozdrawiam.



Solo por ser hija ya lo va a tener todo más fácil.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Kamada tiene mucha calidad.

Tienen que sacar al extremo izquierdo ese que tiene que siempre revoluciona los partidos.


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Las japo chortinas son de las mas buenas y pizpiretas de todo el orbe



Pero bueno, tú no eres chino con ese nick ¿?


----------



## Madrid (5 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Pero que sean nacionalizados. Nada de híbridos chinegros de esos, que parecen un error de la naturaleza



Por razones que no vienen al caso, tuve a 2 metros a Naomi Osaka , doy fe que es algo bien extraño, digna de cobaya experimental del Doctor Menguele.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Jvsl36 (5 Dic 2022)

Chinos se van a Africa y dejan de ser nuncafollista,son como los burbujistas en Rusia,terminan con hijo negro-asiatico


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Por razones que no vienen al caso, tuve a 2 metros a Naomi Osaka , doy fe que es algo bien extraño, digna de cobaya experimental del Doctor Menguele.



Yo cene con ella el viernes compañero, si que es rara si...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


>


----------



## Madrid (5 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo cene con ella el viernes compañero, si que es rara si...



Y testó la temperatura de tu escroto?


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (5 Dic 2022)

que entrena guardiola a los dos equipos?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (5 Dic 2022)

Gana Croacia 2-0


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Y testó la temperatura de tu escroto?



Nada que ver, era un tema de sponsors...


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Muchas gracias japos por esta exhibición futbolera.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (5 Dic 2022)

UUYYYYY


----------



## FeiJiao (5 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Necesitan un buen mamadou los japoneses o tal vez uno por línea mejor



Hace algunos años, en la seleccion japonesa estuvo un tal Mike Havenaar, nacionalizado japones (nacido en Hiroshima) pero neerlandes etnico.


----------



## Leer (5 Dic 2022)

Qué pena, vaya jugadón.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

la que han tenido los japos, su mejor jugada


----------



## NORDWAND (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Los japoneses vacilando a los croatas


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

KAMADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!

¿Qué has hecho hijo de los mil songokus?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Madrid (5 Dic 2022)

Candidez nipona, joder necesitan ser igual de cabrones que en 1905 contra Rusia,

Maresuke de seleccionador a próxima vez.


----------



## ArturoB (5 Dic 2022)

Putos japos son agotadores


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Dic 2022)

BANZAIIIIII


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## - CONANÍN - (5 Dic 2022)

GOOLLLL MECAGONDIOSSSS


----------



## Madrid (5 Dic 2022)

@condimento 

Cató usted el Japón noventero crisis perpetuo?


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

Se lo merecen


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Gol de los otakus. O los croatas se ponen ya o se van a la mierda


----------



## Leer (5 Dic 2022)

Merecidísimo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

GOL Japón


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Gana Croacia 2-0


----------



## - CONANÍN - (5 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Gana Croacia 2-0



jojojo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Gooooooooooooll 

Vamos a la final samuráis!!!!!


----------



## NORDWAND (5 Dic 2022)

Estrategia japonesa al córner


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Pero si juegan casi sin ganas estos croatas es una flipada.
No le meten ritmo ni nada 
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

Cuidado que viene el Var


----------



## il banditto (5 Dic 2022)

Japón está jugando bastante bien, gol del calbo con pinta de yakuza


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Es fuera de juego


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Igual pitan posicional, ojo.


----------



## fred (5 Dic 2022)

Los muñequitos dicen que gol.


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Dic 2022)

Puto calvo yakuza


----------



## The Replicant (5 Dic 2022)

ha marcado un puto calvo japones

la demigrancia

taluecs


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

en tve no se enteran, decían que era fuera de juego


----------



## - CONANÍN - (5 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pero si juegan casi sin ganas estos croatas es una flipada.
> No le meten ritmo ni nada
> Pozdrawiam



pues anda que vosotros ayer, tampoco os lucísteis...


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Croacia poniendo una marcha, una marcha más al partido se lo lleva pero claro jugando casi sin ganas pues es difícil.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Phoenician (5 Dic 2022)

Gooool!

Qué pase Japón, Modric tiene que descansar para lo importante con el Real Madrid.

Banzaaaaai!


----------



## Ritalapollera (5 Dic 2022)

Menudo chorreo de los japos

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> @condimento
> 
> Cató usted el Japón noventero crisis perpetuo?



Conozco el burbujero y el posterior, muchísima diferencia entre los japos antes y después. En el burbujero alquitranaban hasta la playa, tal era el flujo de dinero que las prefecturas no sabían que hacer con él y como son sumisos tenían que gastar lo que les llegaba por simple cuestión cultural, entonces eso, igual cementaban un río o hacían carreteras a ninguna parte.

En el exterior era un desmadre, cuando iba de fiesta me los encontraba copando los buenos sitios, con las fulanas más despampanantes e incluso pagando solo por hablar con ellas, era una tarifa para ellos.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Vaya partido más nefasto de Croacia en esta primera parte.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

Salta la sorpresa de octavos, gana Japon 1-0, han jugado mejor primera parte y han tenido mas la pelota


----------



## Madrid (5 Dic 2022)

Tiene una caraja importante arriba Croacia.

Lo uno que veo de los japos es que hasta ahora han hecho solo 45 minutos buenos, siendo una especie de ying-yang.


----------



## Blackest (5 Dic 2022)

Japón está siendo el justo ganador, está jugando claramente mejor.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Dic 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Gooool!
> 
> Qué pase Japón, Modric tiene que descansar para lo importante con el Real Madrid.
> 
> Banzaaaaai!



Modric juega andando desde el Mundial de Rusia. Y eso que soy del Madrid.

Por cierto, respect para el balón parado super currado de Japón.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (5 Dic 2022)

Ha marcado Krillin


----------



## Charlatan (5 Dic 2022)

dertycia,contigo empezo todo...........


----------



## FeiJiao (5 Dic 2022)

En los octavos del 2018, los japos le iban ganando 2-0 a Belgica, pero en los ultimos 20 minutos del segundo tiempo los belgas les hicieron 3.... 
Es cuestion de que esta vez mantengan los cojones bien puestos si es que quieren avanzar esos japoneses.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Más cerca del Japón - Korea en en 4os


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Dic 2022)

LLORA EL ÑARIGUDO DE LA 1 PORQUE MODRIC PIERDE.
CHVPAPOLLAS CIERVO


----------



## Blackest (5 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Modric juega andando desde el Mundial de Rusia. Y eso que soy del Madrid.
> 
> Por cierto, respect para el balón parado super currado de Japón.



Se nota que lo tienen muy enseyado, saben que por altura o corpulencia no tienen nada que hacer contra el resto de países, así que les toca estrategia. No hay un corner que no lo saquen mediante jugadas ensayadas.


----------



## Djokovic (5 Dic 2022)

Pues a cerrarse a la italiana con los Once pegados al arco, así se ganan estás eliminatorias


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Hoy toca jorobarse los japos con la remontada jajaja me lo veo venir.


----------



## Madrid (5 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Conozco el burbujero y el posterior, muchísima diferencia entre los japos antes y después. En el burbujero alquitranaban hasta la playa, tal era el flujo de dinero que las prefecturas no sabían que hacer con él y como son sumisos tenían que gastar lo que les llegaba por simple cuestión cultural, entonces eso, igual cementaban un río o hacían carreteras a ninguna parte.
> 
> En el exterior era un desmadre, cuando iba de fiesta me los encontraba copando los buenos sitios, con las fulanas más despampanantes e incluso pagando solo por hablar con ellas, era una tarifa para ellos.



Que suerte la suya.

Yo ví ya el del siglo XXI, mantiene esa esencia que les hace diferentes al resto de Asia, con permiso de Corea del Sur. A nivel mujeril , no era difícil pero se requería un poco de tiempo, no 8 días como tuve yo. Envidia sana de que usted vivió aquellos tiempos, a los de otra generación nos ha quedado la derroición.

Por ambientar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

No deis a Croasia por perdida. Los japos son un incordio, pero los croatas no entran en colacso ni aunque les hagan otro. 

Veremos qué pasa.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Vaya puta manía de los equipos fuertes cuándo juegan con equipos inferiores de no jugar al 100% o no tomárselo tan en serio y luego pasa lo que pasa.
Se va desde el principio a machacar a jugar cómo sí te fuera la vida en ello y no jugando como mariconas.
Da lo mismo que sea el último de la liga o un equipo de chicas o de minusválidos se va a ganar y cuándo lo tengas bien resuelto te puedes relajar no antes.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Patoso (5 Dic 2022)

Porque entran ganas de hostiar a los niñatos de tiempo de juenjo de la COPE eh?, tell me way


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

Nobody saw this coming hace 2 semanas


----------



## Captain Julius (5 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Gvardiol, otro que sube de precio



Con ese nombre a poco que sea despierto termina de influencer en la tele croata o entrenador en Turquía.


----------



## Djokovic (5 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Vaya puta manía de los equipos fuertes cuándo juegan con equipos inferiores de no jugar al 100% o no tomárselo tan en serio y luego pasa lo que pasa.
> Se va desde el principio a machacar a jugar cómo sí te fuera la vida en ello y no jugando como mariconas.
> Da lo mismo que sea el último de la liga o un equipo de chicas o de minusválidos se va a ganar y cuándo lo tengas bien resuelto te puedes relajar no antes.
> Pozdrawiam.



No es lo mismo, se juega más tranquilo y concentrado cuando no eres favorito


----------



## Madrid (5 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> Porque entran ganas de hostiar a los niñatos de tiempo de juenjo de la COPE eh?, tell me way



Ayer conduciendo llevaba puesto un poco de Inglaterra.-Senegal en ondacero y después pasé a la COPE. 

Dan vergüenza ajena, la decadencia está en todos los lados, es como si se ponen cuatro borrachos de taberna a transmitir un partido. No faltaron las pullitas a Luis Enrique, es por esto que en cierto modo, me cae bien este tipo.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No deis a Croasia por perdida. Los japos son un incordio, pero los croatas no entran en colacso ni aunque les hagan otro.
> 
> Veremos qué pasa.



Pero tú has visto cómo están jugando estos croatas? Pero si parecen que estén jugando un amistoso ni sangre tienen.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Madrid (5 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pero tú has visto cómo están jugando estos croatas? Pero si parecen que estén jugando un amistoso ni sangre tienen.
> Pozdrawiam.



Los croatas no se rinden nunca, creo que remontan, o en el peor de los casos prórroga.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> No es lo mismo, se juega más tranquilo y concentrado cuando no eres favorito



Pues más razón me das cuando tú qué eres el favorito te lo tomas a cachondeo o como un amistoso.Ni sangre tienen estos croatas hoy!! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pero tú has visto cómo están jugando estos croatas? Pero si parecen que estén jugando un amistoso ni sangre tienen.
> Pozdrawiam.



Tuvieron un tope enorme en Rusia, luego en descenso aunque mal que bien continúan en el Tier 1 de Europa. Me da que sin Modric seguirán cuesta abajo.


----------



## Blackest (5 Dic 2022)

Los comentaristas de la 1 no paran de decir que Croacia tiene mucha garra y es muy comvativa... ¡Pero si van casi andando! No están haciendo ni el huevo y quieren ganar sólo por el nombre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Y yo me pregunto qué van a hacer los qatarís con los estadios, porque dudo que los vayan a usar mucho. Por eso no tiene sentido hacer mundiales donde no hay tradición futbolística.


----------



## Patoso (5 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Los comentaristas de la 1 no paran de decir que Croacia tiene mucha garra y es muy comvativa... ¡Pero si van casi andando! No están haciendo ni el huevo y quieren ganar sólo por el nombre.



Es que tienen que decir lo que dice la Charocomentarista que esta haciendo calceta en la otra habitación....


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Tuvieron un tope enorme en Rusia, luego en descenso aunque mal que bien continúan en el Tier 1 de Europa. Me da que sin Modric seguirán cuesta abajo.



Croacia llegó lejos en 2018 porque España pecheó duro por ese lado.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*1% de chances...*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

El yakuza juega en el Celtic.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Daizen Maeda - Perfil del jugador 22/23


Daizen Maeda, 25, Japón ➤ Celtic FC, desde 2022 ➤ Extremo izquierdo ➤ Valor de mercado: 4,00 mill. € ➤ * 20/10/1997 en Taishi, Osaka, Japón.




www.transfermarkt.es





4 minolles


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y yo me pregunto qué van a hacer los qatarís con los estadios, porque dudo que los vayan a usar mucho. Por eso no tiene sentido hacer mundiales donde no hay tradición futbolística.



Igual he pensado yo, mientras sigan corriendo los royalties del petróleo hasta la derroición puede ser posible y aquí no ha ocurrido nada.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Esto no tiene viso


Blackest dijo:


> Los comentaristas de la 1 no paran de decir que Croacia tiene mucha garra y es muy comvativa... ¡Pero si van casi andando! No están haciendo ni el huevo y quieren ganar sólo por el nombre.



Es que dan hasta vergüenza los croatas 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*Captando adeptos*


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo de la fecha, el partido, etc., de ese GIF animado?



Creo que es algun partido de Mexico 70, y Pele el de la jugada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Iba a poner 1 eurito al empate pero me he contenido.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Y teniendo una gran oportunidad de pasar a cuartos y no es que digamos que Japón sea Argentina o Brasil más a huevo imposible.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## vurvujo (5 Dic 2022)

Hay una shorti japo con una bandera nipona que decía "Vamos, Bravo"


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Creo que es algun partido de Mexico 70, y Pele el de la jugada



La final del 70 contra Italia, puede ser?
Pozdrawiam


----------



## vurvujo (5 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Por razones que no vienen al caso, tuve a 2 metros a Naomi Osaka , doy fe que es algo bien extraño, digna de cobaya experimental del Doctor Menguele.



Naomi está muy mal de la cabeza. A mi me genera sentimientos encontrados.


----------



## Madrid (5 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Naomi está muy mal de la cabeza. A mi me genera sentimientos encontrados.



Tiene de japonesa lo que yo de guineano.

Comportamiento anglo de EEUU absoluto.


----------



## vurvujo (5 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los japoneses vacilando a los croatas



En las gradas: Where is Modric?


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Esto va a ser como todo al final es cuándo se van a poner las pilas y no habrá tiempo.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Naomi está muy mal de la cabeza. A mi me genera sentimientos encontrados.



Padre haitiano. 21 kilos ha ganado ya. Tendría que haberme hecho tenista joder.


----------



## vurvujo (5 Dic 2022)

Y saber que Luis Enrique se dejó ganar de Japón para enfrentarse a Marruecos en lugar de Croacia.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (5 Dic 2022)

GOOLLLLL HOSTIAAA


----------



## vurvujo (5 Dic 2022)

Gol de Croacia... y yo que me estaba ya ilusionando con los japos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

GOL Croacia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Y ahí está. No descartéis nunca a los croatas. Estos tíos son MUY competitivos.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Lo veis lo veis? Una marchita más una marchita más joder que Japón no es Brasil faltaría más.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Dic 2022)

no se parese a Benji Price


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Alguno ha olvidado que el año pasado nos remontaron un 3-1.


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> En las gradas: Where is Modric?



¿Lo encontraron ya?


----------



## Madrid (5 Dic 2022)

Veremos si los japos no se desinflan.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Alguno ha olvidado que el año pasado nos remontaron un 3-1.



Y que hoy estan jugando contra Japon


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Mucha calidad en ese gol de Perisic, adelantándose a la defensa.


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Dic 2022)

El tiro del águila bien despejado


----------



## - CONANÍN - (5 Dic 2022)

yo hoy, pase quien pase, me alegraré.

cosa diferente será por la noche, que voy con Korea A DOLOR


----------



## vurvujo (5 Dic 2022)

Croacia contra Canadá empezó 0-1 y terminó 4-1


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Buen chutazo de Endo !!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

el remate es muy bueno, muy ajustado, de todas formas han tenido suerte los croatas de empatar tan pronto, la segunda parte promete


----------



## vurvujo (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El yakuza juega en el Celtic.



Contra el Madrid había 4 japos en el Celtic.


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Se cambiaron las tornas, la remontada va a ser al revés me temo.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (5 Dic 2022)

Nunca hay que dar por muerto a Croacia


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> yo hoy, pase quien pase, me alegraré.
> 
> cosa diferente será por la noche, que voy con Korea A DOLOR



Algo me dice que Neymar está cojo y van hoy con 10


----------



## Blackest (5 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Pero que sean nacionalizados. Nada de híbridos chinegros de esos, que parecen un error de la naturaleza



Estoy viendo tanto entre los jugadores como aficionados hay mucho chinegro. ¿De donde sale? Porque Japón no es España y si no tienes sangre japonesa no eres japonés. por mucho que hayas nacido allí, incluso peruanos y brasileños cuyos padres nacieron en japón siguen sin ser japoneses.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> La final del 70 contra Italia, puede ser?
> Pozdrawiam



No, ese seguro que no. Pero no sé de que partido es


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Algo me dice que Neymar está cojo y van hoy con 10



Yo veo a Martinelli en mucho mejor forma...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (5 Dic 2022)

Uuuuuffff


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Dic 2022)

Rematazo de Modric y goena palomita de Ed Warner


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Dic 2022)

ahora si se parese a Benji Price


----------



## vurvujo (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Padre haitiano. 21 kilos ha ganado ya. Tendría que haberme hecho tenista joder.



En premios WTA, en patrocinios solo este año hizo más de 50 millones:









Highest-paid female athletes in 2022: Naomi Osaka, Serena Williams top list


Seven of the top 10 highest earners in women's sports were tennis players, while USWNT stars Alex Morgan and Megan Rapinoe tied at No. 11.




justwomenssports.com




.


----------



## Blackest (5 Dic 2022)

Ojito al trayazo de Modric, me da que los pobres japos se van a quedar fuera.


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

No sé cuantas veces he visto a esta rubia en varios partidos y siempre sin hacer nada relevante:


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

Modric casi


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (5 Dic 2022)

vaya partidazo!!


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Dic 2022)

goele a penaltys


----------



## ArturoB (5 Dic 2022)

Tienen gracia los japos rubios de bote por cierto.


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> siempre sin hacer nada relevante:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1282421



Delante de cámara.


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Dic 2022)

Folha seca de Modric.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Yo veo a Martinelli en mucho mejor forma...



Primero tendría que salir


----------



## el ruinas II (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Iba a poner *1 eurito* al empate pero me he contenido.



vives al puto limite


----------



## Blackest (5 Dic 2022)

Comparad la altura y corpulencia de los croatas comparado con los japos, no pueden encararles fisicamente, tiene merito el gol de los japos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Nuestros samuráis están esperando a los 15 últimos minutos para hacer los cambios y llevarse el partido.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

De moemnto cero prórrogas y mínimo 3 goles por partido


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (5 Dic 2022)

soy el único que ha visto la paja???


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Comparad la altura y corpulencia de los croatas comparado con los japos, no pueden encararles fisicamente, tiene merito el gol de los japos



Son muy rápidos por tener el centro de gravedad bajo, así que menos disculparles. Además de que les regalaron un gol contra España.


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

En fin hay que reconocerlo, con tanto exotismo en los Mundiales la calidad se fue al cuerno, perdura la pasión y poco más. Uno recuerda los años 70 y 80, y nada que ver con lo de ahora, televisión y dinero por delante, entonces algunos hacíamos virguerías con las arradios para escuchar hasta el mínimo pase.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> vives al puto limite



Me arrepiento de no haberlo metido.


----------



## MODERN_MASKING (5 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> El nombre Paquetá ya está tomado.... ¿cómo se llamaría?.



Moratinho

Moratao


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Ito esta algo cansado ya 

Itoma debería ser extremo joder


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Dic 2022)

pvto arbitro


----------



## Blackest (5 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Son muy rápidos por tener el centro de gravedad bajo, así que menos disculparles. Además de que les regalaron un gol contra España.



No tiene sentido, si eres mas grande tienes las piernas mas largas y por tanto avanzas mas por zancada. Los japos son rapidos porque no les queda otra, por corpulencia o altura no pueden ganar a nadie, les queda la velocidad y mover la pelota.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Japón al ataque lo tiene txungo


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

La tuvo Perisic para Croacia, 12 min ya pa evitar la primera prorroga octavos


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> No tiene sentido, si eres mas grande tienes las piernas mas largas y por tanto avanzas mas por zancada. Los japos son rapidos porque no les queda otra, por corpulencia o altura no pueden ganar a nadie, les queda la velocidad y mover la pelota.



Vamos, que no tienes ni idea de fútbol ni de Física. Ahí tienes los ejemplos de Maradona, Messi o Roberto Carlos, típicos retacos con piernas de caballo muy rápidos.


----------



## Leer (5 Dic 2022)

Lo tenía todo para tirar.


----------



## MODERN_MASKING (5 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> No tiene sentido, si eres mas grande tienes las piernas mas largas y por tanto avanzas mas por zancada. Los japos son rapidos porque no les queda otra, por corpulencia o altura no pueden ganar a nadie, les queda la velocidad y mover la pelota.



los japoneses tienen jugadores en el Arsenal, Real Sociedad, Schalke 04, Borussia, Mónaco, Sporting de Lisboa, Celtic, Brujas, Eintracht...

no son malos jugadores


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

El tal Itoma en qué estaba pensando¿?


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Japón al ataque lo tiene txungo



Y en defensa peor


----------



## Visilleras (5 Dic 2022)

Partidazo el Japón - Croacia, la verdad


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Al portero japo hace mil que le hvbiera sacado la amarilla pa' que espabile


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Reconozco que no he mirado ni un cuarto de partido, los que están en Qatar pues tira que te va a gozar de la excursión pero quienes vean este Mundial detrás de la pantalla que son la mayoría no veo yo demasiada afición conseguida.


----------



## JAGGER (5 Dic 2022)

Todo el sur de la India y Bangladesh fanáticos del combinado argentino.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

El arbitro parece sacado de la Liga española.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Todo el sur de la India y Bangladesh fanáticos del combinado argentino.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1282441



Seguro que no son argentinos?


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Que mal los croatas la verdad y gracias a Dios que empataron rápido pero partido para olvidar.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

4 min de descuento


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Es que no han tenido ímpetu ni sangre ni nada más allá del gol.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> 4 min de descuento



Pero a cambio hay prorroga de las legales...


----------



## JAGGER (5 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Seguro que no son argentinos?



Son de Bangladesh.
Pero podrían ser argentinos tranquilamente.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

Primera prórroga. 

Gosto moito.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Primera prórroga.
> 
> Gosto moito.



Yo no, tenía que estar haciendo cosas productivas


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Primera prórroga.
> 
> Gosto moito.



Y pinta de penaltys


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Y ahora otra tortura de propina, 30 minutitos más.


----------



## Madrid (5 Dic 2022)

La verdad que los dos equipos físicamente no están para tirar cohetes.


----------



## il banditto (5 Dic 2022)

Croacia parece que está más fundida estos últimos minutos, va a estar interesante la prórroga


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (5 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> No tiene sentido, si eres mas grande tienes las piernas mas largas y por tanto avanzas mas por zancada. Los japos son rapidos porque no les queda otra, por corpulencia o altura no pueden ganar a nadie, les queda la velocidad y mover la pelota.



Los jugadores asiáticos ya no son tan endebles físicamente, los defensas de japón son más altos que los de España, que siempre tuvo selecciones dignas de vestir la camiseta del país de david el gnomo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

A ver quién regala algo


----------



## Smurf (5 Dic 2022)

Season se ha vuelto loco perdido. No para de decir que Vinicius es mucho mejor que Ratapé.

El mejor del mundo junto a Haaland vs un extremo brasileño cualquiera que solía ser un paquetazo que daba vergüenza verle jugar hasta hace un año y vuelve por sus fueros de ser malo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Podía haber ganado 3 euritos...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

Croacia a repetir lo de Rusia plantarse en la final a base de prórrogas y tandas de penaltis


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Podía haber ganado 3 euritos...



Ese tren solo pasa una vez en la vida. Lo siento...


----------



## Madrid (5 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Croacia a repetir lo de Rusia plantarse en la final a base de prórrogas y tandas de penaltis



Además tienen baraka.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

mmm chortis croatas...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ese tren solo pasa una vez en la vida. Lo siento...



Los pobres nunca conseguimos salir de ahí


----------



## Blackest (5 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Vamos, que no tienes ni idea de fútbol ni de Física. Ahí tienes los ejemplos de Maradona, Messi o Roberto Carlos, típicos retacos con piernas de caballo muy rápidos.



Claro yo soy tonto y tu muy listo, va a ser eso. Por esolas mujeres son mas rapidas que los hombres porque son mas bajas, oh wait. Lo que si son los bajos es mas hábiles, que es diferente de rapidos, mas escurridizos y maniobran mejor. 



MODERN_MASKING dijo:


> los japoneses tienen jugadores en el Arsenal, Real Sociedad, Schalke 04, Borussia, Mónaco, Sporting de Lisboa, Celtic, Brujas, Eintracht...
> 
> no son malos jugadores



No he dicho que sean malos digo que no son altos ni corpulentos comparados con los croata. Lée bien mis mensajes.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

La pregunta que me hago es hubiera salido Croacia de la misma forma que lo está haciendo hoy contra Japón de manera pasota si el rival fuera España?
Croacia juega con fuego y el que juega con fuego ya sabemos lo que pasa.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## MODERN_MASKING (5 Dic 2022)

__





¿Quién será el pichichi del mundial de Qatar?


Abro encuesta




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

hacía tiempo que no escuchaba comentarios tan paco, tve nunca defrauda


----------



## Madrid (5 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> La pregunta que me hago es hubiera salido Croacia de la misma forma que lo está haciendo hoy contra Japón de manera pasota si el rival fuera España?
> Croacia juega con fuego y el que juega con fuego ya sabemos lo que pasa.
> Pozdrawiam



España también es una incógnita, me parece que el 7-0 a Costa Rica ha hecho bastante daño. 

Realmente viendo la evolución de la selección, no sé honestamente cual es su tope.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

Se va Modric


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Momento clave


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

¿Modric y Kovacic? ¿Estamos borrachos?


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Claro yo soy tonto y tu muy listo, va a ser eso. Por esolas mujeres son mas rapidas que los hombres porque son mas bajas, *oh wait*. Lo que si son los bajos es mas hábiles, que es diferente de rapidos, mas escurridizos y maniobran mejor.



A lo mejor es que Maradona, Messi o Roberto Carlos son mujeres y no me había enterado. Las mujeres tienen cuerpo de mujeres no hecho para correr ni para esfuerzos físicos, incluyendo menor masa muscular, etc.

Y cuando te dirijas a mí me escribes en español y no en espanglish.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Se va Modric



El pobre está reventao, lo ha jugado casi todo, lo cambiaban en el 85 en la fase de grupos y ya no está para estos trotes.


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Modric y Kovacic? ¿Estamos borrachos?



Están muertos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

juancalo, el aire acondisionao que no baja


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Modric y Kovacic? ¿Estamos borrachos?



Estan fundidos


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

Ese árbitro de dónde es, de la liga de Guam?


----------



## Blackest (5 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> A lo mejor es que Maradona, Messi o Roberto Carlos son mujeres y no me había enterado. Las mujeres tienen cuerpo de mujeres no hecho para correr *ni para esfuerzos físicos, incluyendo menor masa muscular, etc.*
> 
> Y cuando te dirijas a mí me escribes en español y no en espanglish.



Vamos que las mujeres son como los asiaticos.
Lo siento bro, por el espangli se me olvidaba que eras un boomer.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ese árbitro de dónde es, de la liga de Guam?



Es amego


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Están muertos.



Hay que morir con tus soldados


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Vamos que las mujeres son como los asiaticos.
> Lo siento bro, por el espangli se me olvidaba que eras un boomer.



En burbuja no digas Bro, que es un foro refinado


----------



## FeiJiao (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Se va Modric



Quieren que llegue descansado a los penaltis...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Estan fundidos



Es que los japos han corrido lo que no está escrito. A Modric le deben estar poniendo oxígeno en el banquillo.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Reventados están todos ya


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Que desastre Croacia!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Vamos que las mujeres son como los asiaticos.
> Lo siento bro, por el espangli se me olvidaba que eras un boomer.



Eres tú el que has comparado a las mujeres con los asiáticos para engañar y hacer creer que no son rápidos, mientras que yo digo que los bajos paticortos tipo Roberto Carlos son muy rápidos. Yo tengo los argumentos y tú la manipulación y el engaño, y eso que lo estás viendo. Menudo soberbio.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Es amego



Peor entonces


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

Tipica jugada de oliver y benji...


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

El fvncivago de la tele diciendo que Japón no tenía nada y van y se montan la mejor contra


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Reventados están todos ya



La verdad que si, y queda toda la segunda parte de la prorroga


----------



## Madrid (5 Dic 2022)

La tuvo Japón, y eso no se perdona en una prórroga de 1/8 de un Mundial.

Ya sabemos que va a pasar, o gol de Croacia o penalties y pasa Croacia.


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2022)

¿Por qué han cambiado a Modric? No lo he visto.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

se echa de menos el gol de oro


----------



## Visilleras (5 Dic 2022)

Pues molaría que ganase Japón 
Desde luego están haciendo esfuerzos para ello


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El fvncivago de la tele diciendo que Japón no tenía nada y van y se montan la mejor contra



tienen problemas con el aire acondisionao que está mu fuerte killo que así no se puede vivir


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Dic 2022)

Los croatas no pueden con las botas.


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Venga amego arrea los penales ya y pasa de más prórroga, la rubia trabajadora que tenéis ahí en banda y yo mismo te lo agradeceremos. Y no te olvides de venirte a Expaña, paga segura.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La verdad que si, y queda toda la segunda parte de la prorroga



Por dentro me estoy cagando el los mvertos de esta gente porque tengo cosas que hacer


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> La tuvo Japón, y eso no se perdona en una prórroga de 1/8 de un Mundial.
> 
> Ya sabemos que va a pasar, o gol de Croacia o penalties y pasa Croacia.



Hombre, el tío se ha pegado una carrera de 50m y ha tenido que pegar un pepinazo desde fuera del área con 4 tíos alrededor.

Quicir, muy bien hecho, pero no lo llamaría "perdonar".


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*El palo de Meunier a Argentina*


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Japón mucho que ganar y poco que perder ante los actuales sub campeones del mundo que hoy parecen más bien una banda.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## deadbysunrise (5 Dic 2022)

A Croacia le quitas 5 jugadores que tiene en condiciones y los demás son de segunda división española prácticamente. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Blackest (5 Dic 2022)

A las japos les va a venir bien los penaltis, si la proroga durase media hora mas palmaban. En penaltis al menos tienen un 50%


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

Marchena se quiere follar a Lara, que aguililla.


----------



## NORDWAND (5 Dic 2022)

Oléis eso, son los penaltis


----------



## FROM HELL (5 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Por qué han cambiado a Modric? No lo he visto.



Porque tiene 150 años.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

La verdad que a mi el portero de Japón me parece un poco... no sé. Los croatas que se molesten en no tirarla fuera.

Por cierto, se sugirió una vez la idea de tirar los penalties antes de empezar la prórroga, y que el perdedor de la tanda estuviese obligado a ganar en 30 minutos. Si quedaban empate, pasaba el ganador de los penalties.

Asi se obligaba a un equipo a atacar si o si.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (5 Dic 2022)

Joder con los japos


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Al Mitoma ese me lo traía para España a un equipo decente


----------



## DigitalMarketer (5 Dic 2022)

Cuantos le caerán a Korea hoy? Jugará o Neymar?


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Cuantos le caerán a Korea hoy? Jugará o Neymar?



Lo de Brasida va a ser la hostia, Korea primero de la que nadie tiene esperanzas de nada y los 4os contra estos dos reventados, mínimo se van a las semis


----------



## Visilleras (5 Dic 2022)

Ojo a Croacia


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Al Mitoma ese me lo traía para España a un equipo decente



El andorra...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Dic 2022)

Tengo devoción por Modric, pero los japos se lo han currado a muerte y sería una putada que no pasasen.

Otra cosa es a ver en qué condición física estarían para jugar los cuartos si pasan.


----------



## FROM HELL (5 Dic 2022)

Si japon tuviera un poquito mas de calidad individual, se follaban este mundial como nada.

Porque la intensidad que le meten a todos los partidos es brutal.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

Hay una bandera que pone ALCOYANO.


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Me da que la gente en la grada está suplicando porque acabe esto y hacerse unas tapas de jamón y unos chupitos en cualquier bar de Qatar.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El andorra...



El Guadalajara


----------



## Smurf (5 Dic 2022)

Entre Francia e Inglaterra quién preferís que gane, aparte de ninguno.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hay una bandera que pone ALCOYANO.



Y muncho españoles, porque compraron la entrada de octavos de este partido pensando que España iba a ser primera de grupo


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El andorra...



De momento sólo descartaría al Atleti


----------



## manutartufo (5 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La verdad que a mi el portero de Japón me parece un poco... no sé. Los croatas que se molesten en no tirarla fuera.
> 
> Por cierto, se sugirió una vez la idea de tirar los penalties antes de empezar la prórroga, y que el perdedor de la tanda estuviese obligado a ganar en 30 minutos. Si quedaban empate, pasaba el ganador de los penalties.
> 
> Asi se obligaba a un equipo a atacar si o si.



Es buena idea


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

Gana Croacia a los penalties. De nada.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

Si Argentina hubiese tenido que jugar contra todo lo que ha jugado Japón, habría que haberles visto si llegaban a Cuartos


----------



## Smurf (5 Dic 2022)

Tener oficio según la cuñadada es defender como perros y pasar con un gol de churro en contraataque o penaltis.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El Guadalajara



El Málaga


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Si japon tuviera un poquito mas de calidad individual, se follaban este mundial como nada.
> 
> Porque la intensidad que le meten a todos los partidos es brutal.



Les falta cuerpo, porque cada balón colgado para ellos es un suplicio. De hecho de calidac no andan mal


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

Pero qué coño le veis a los brazucas?! A ver, que alguien me lo explique ya! yo creo que estará muy igualado con los coreanos.

La final del mundial se juega en cuartos, Francia Inglaterra


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Es buena idea



Bvenísimo enfriar a los jvgadores para tirar unos penales, las lesiones se irían al 1000% por lo menos


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Es buena idea



A mi me encanta la idea, además puedes hacer una tanda de 3 o algo asi, más reducida. Pero claro, a nivel televisivo una tanda de penalties es insuperable.

Pero se vería más fútbol, las prórrogas épicas son cuando alguien está obligado...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pero qué coño le veis a los brazucas?! A ver, que alguien me lo explique ya! yo creo que estará muy igualado con los coreanos.
> 
> La final del mundial se juega en cuartos, Francia Inglaterra



Ojalá


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

Croacia al trote cochinero...


----------



## DigitalMarketer (5 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pero qué coño le veis a los brazucas?! A ver, que alguien me lo explique ya! yo creo que estará muy igualado con los coreanos.
> 
> La final del mundial se juega en cuartos, Francia Inglaterra



Pero tú has visto al puto Richardlison


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Entre Francia e Inglaterra quién preferís que gane, aparte de ninguno.



Hay pocas elecciones más difíciles, es como quién te da más asco, Chepas o perro?


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Entre Francia e Inglaterra quién preferís que gane, aparte de ninguno.



Pos onvre entre las Gabachias y la Pérfida Albion difícil me lo pone ustec, que acaben 0-0 y agotados más unos cuantos con problemas musculares.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Pero tú has visto al puto Richardlison



Na un favelinho


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

Sakai tanaka is down


----------



## DigitalMarketer (5 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Na un favelinho



Vinicius Rodrigo...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Dic 2022)

El 6 japo está para probarlo en algo mejor que el Stuttgart.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

El tcinito a lo tonto ha perdido un minvto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Y ahora en los penaltis no tienes a Modric ni Kovacic. Un plan sin fisuras


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2022)

El puto japo descaradamente se queda tumbado perdiendo el tiempo.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y ahora en los penaltis no tienes a Modric ni Kovacic. Un plan sin fisuras



bodimir...


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y ahora en los penaltis no tienes a Modric ni Kovacic. Un plan sin fisuras



De "inicio" no


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Alguien me puede explicar el porque las pruebas para ser árbitro es diferente para hombres y mujeres y luego se supone que arbitran el mismo tiempo y en las mismas dimensiones del terreno de juego.
No se supone que ahí tiene que ser las mismas pruebas?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Blackest (5 Dic 2022)

Buen pues penaltis, algo me dice que van a ganar los croatas, los veo mas frescos. Por cierto a los japones les queda un cambio ¿no?

Si no lo meten en la proroga luego no pueden meterlo en los penaltis?

El Gonda me ha parecido mejor mejor portero, a ver que pasa. Pero los croatas van a tirar a trayazo


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Pero tú has visto al puto Richardlison



En Premier todo lo que quieras, nada top


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

A Croacia en Rusia le fueron muy bien los penalties. Ganó 2 tandas.

A ver ahora.


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2022)

Los croatas han necesitado a Morata para rematar de cabeza.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (5 Dic 2022)

Croacia execrable....en general los exyugoslavos cada uno por su camino execrables....


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

No sé, me da que los japos la cagan en los penales, que más de una pelota acabará en la grada. A ver si me sorprenden...


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (5 Dic 2022)

Cago en la leche q se van a meter los japos en cuartos...


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Ahora toca el protagonismo a los porteros.
Croacia jugaste con fuego te recuerdo....
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2022)

Vamos Croacia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> y que Towers?



Que Morata no le hecha tantos huevos como costa..Morata es insufrible a veces como julio Salinas


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 Dic 2022)

quiero que gane Japon y soy del Madrid


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

Loteria de los penaltys


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> quiero que gane Japon y soy del Madrid



Ya somos dos.


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Me paso a tele polaca, a ver qué significa esto: _Piłka nożna: Mistrzostwa świata _


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

gran profesional Lara


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Gonda juega en Japón


----------



## Visilleras (5 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pero qué coño le veis a los brazucas?! A ver, que alguien me lo explique ya! yo creo que estará muy igualado con los coreanos.
> 
> La final del mundial se juega en cuartos, Francia Inglaterra



Pues que durante muchos años, desde los 60 hasta casi los 90 tuvieron una forma de jugar muy diferente a la alemana o la inglesa, y eso, quieras que no es parte de la historia del fútbol. 

Eso si, el Brasil de hoy se parece poco a la selección del 94


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

¿Se repetirá algún penalti?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Me paso a tele polaca, a ver qué significa esto: _Piłka nożna: Mistrzostwa świata _



Fútbol: Copa del Mundo


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

El portero japo está en la 2a división de alli¿?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Pues que durante muchos años, desde los 60 hasta casi los 90 tuvieron una forma de jugar muy diferente a la alemana o la inglesa, y eso, quieras que no es parte de la historia del fútbol.
> 
> Eso si, el Brasil de hoy se parece poco a la selección del 94



Yo vivo en el presente abuelo!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

Vaya tiro se ha cascao el japo, vaya mojon


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El portero japo está en la 2a división de alli¿?



Sip, en el Shimizu.


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

La hora de los pecho fríos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

falla el primer japo


----------



## Blackest (5 Dic 2022)

Empieza bien Japón, lo tira muy centrado


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Venga Gonda, hazlo por la memoria de los samurais.


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Dic 2022)

Japón a las papas


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar el porque las pruebas para ser árbitro es diferente para hombres y mujeres y luego se supone que arbitran el mismo tiempo y en las mismas dimensiones del terreno de juego.
> No se supone que ahí tiene que ser las mismas pruebas?
> Pozdrawiam.



6 SPRINTS DE 40 METROS 2.000 M EN CARRERA DE FONDO SPRINTS DIAGONALES COMBINADOS CON CARRERA EN ZIG-ZAG
Hombres 6’05 minutos 9 minutos 
Mujeres 8’15 minutos 9’45 minutos

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

marca el primer croata 1-0


----------



## Visilleras (5 Dic 2022)

Nada, Croacia pasa, está claro


----------



## fred (5 Dic 2022)

No van a meter ni uno los japos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Livakovic parece buen portero


----------



## Antiparticula (5 Dic 2022)

Toma frontal en los penalties.
Mola


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Fue sido bonito


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

falla el segundo japo, 1-0


----------



## Blackest (5 Dic 2022)

Bua, pobres japos, están fuera ya


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

Los japos son como cervatillos correteando inocentemente por un coto de caza lleno de borrachos armados. Que cándidos son!


----------



## Leer (5 Dic 2022)

TIRAD FUERTEEEE.


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Dic 2022)

Japón DEP


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

Joder, los están tirando MAL con avaricia.

Flojos, abajo y centraditos.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Japón muy flojito en penaltis
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (5 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gana Croacia a los penalties. De nada.



Has acertado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

El portero japo no las para ni por el centro


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

marca el segundo croata, 2-0


----------



## Visilleras (5 Dic 2022)

Ojo como falle Asano


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Asano del Bochum


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

El único japo que parece más espabilao ha marcado


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Joder Gonda, por el medio y sin la tontería del panenkazo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

marca el tercer japo, 2-1


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2022)

2 japos nerviosos, 2 fallos.


----------



## Visilleras (5 Dic 2022)

Ahí vaaaa el croata


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Qué mal tirado dios


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Se veía el fallo de Croacia
Pozdrawiam


----------



## fred (5 Dic 2022)

Faltaba el tipico tiro del mermao.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Busquets


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

al palo el tercer croata, 2-1


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Es que son muy malos


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

Mejor tirarlo al palo que no la mierda de los penalties japoneses.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Japón otro fallado
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Visilleras (5 Dic 2022)

Esto es de infarto, joder.

Otro fallo de Japón


----------



## Blackest (5 Dic 2022)

Está que se sale Livakovic


----------



## Visilleras (5 Dic 2022)

Espero que mañana NO pase lo mismo con el España - Marruecos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

falla el cuarto japo, 2-1
si marca croacia se acabó


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

A los japos les falta picardia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Sacabó


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

5 penales, sólo 2 goles


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Dic 2022)

Pobrecitas las chortis japos,

se comerán un buen rabo pixelado para consolarse.


----------



## Smurf (5 Dic 2022)

3 fallos los psicópatas japoneses vaya pringaos


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Ganó Croacia pero......vaya partidito!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

Joder el tercer fallo, que inutiles, como conquistaron todo el sudeste asiatico esta tropa de escuchimizados....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

4º europeo


----------



## NORDWAND (5 Dic 2022)

Unai. Toma bvena nota para mañana


----------



## fred (5 Dic 2022)

Muy facil para los croatas,hasta uno ha hecho el bobo para dar emoción.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 Dic 2022)

vale , que no saben tirar penaltis.


----------



## vegahermosa (5 Dic 2022)

se termino la tonteria nipona 

que malos son me cago en mi sombra


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

pasó Croacia, los japos a comer sushi a casa


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Me los imaginaba ausentes de la técnica adecuada para los penales, un simple a ver si engaño al portero y sin madurar el tiro.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (5 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Joder Gonda, por el medio y sin la tontería del panenkazo.



Para ser sinceros , a los jugadores japos los conocen en su casa a la hora de comer. No hay ninguno destacado.


----------



## Smurf (5 Dic 2022)

Hala a tomar por culo japoneses de mierda. Qué asco de país por favor. Tarados locazos pederastas pervertidos feos frikis de mierda.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

Ahora todos con Corea del Sur


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (5 Dic 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> No sé por qué pero creo que Croacia llegará a semis



En cuartos Croacia le ganará a Brasil, remontando


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Pobrecitas las chortis japos,
> 
> se comerán un buen rabo pixelado para consolarse.



No, ellas se lo comen sin pixelar, son los japos los que tienen que buscar coños pixelados


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Así no van a llegar a semis los croatas jugando como hoy.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Dic 2022)

Creo que más de un octogenario habría podido parar alguno de esos penaltis de Japón...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (5 Dic 2022)

Oliver y Benji no tenian disparos especiales de penalty y eso se ha notado.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (5 Dic 2022)

Porterazo


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ahora todos con Corea del Sur



Para variar con el final esperado.


----------



## Smurf (5 Dic 2022)

El portero croato se ha parado 3 penaltis el hijoputa podrá elegir la chort que desee que se le ofrecerán todas.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Bueno, pues ahora toca limpiar el estadio su parte los nipones y para casa.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gana Croacia a los penalties. De nada.



jiji


----------



## DigitalMarketer (5 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Creo que más de un octogenario habría podido parar alguno de esos penaltis de Japón...



Hay que ser muy subnormal para tirar los penaltis rasitos que es el único lugar a donde llega el portero.
A reventar a media altura o buscando la escuadra.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Para ser sinceros , a los jugadores japos los conocen en su casa a la hora de comer. No hay ninguno destacado.



Hombre, alguno hay: Kamada del Artiach, Kubo, Minamino,...


----------



## chomin (5 Dic 2022)

Bueno así llegaron los croatas a la final, de penal en penal


----------



## Azog el Profanador (5 Dic 2022)

Ahora toca el Brasil - Corea del Sur


----------



## vegahermosa (5 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ahora todos con Corea del Sur



van a durarle a portugal media hora


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Ahora toca el Portugal - Corea del Sur



??


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Ya sólo queda un equipo de una federación que no sea UEFA ni CONMEBOL y eso a nivel territorial son 1/5 partes del planeta, creando afición desde tiempos inmemoriales


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Creo que más de un octogenario habría podido parar alguno de esos penaltis de Japón...



Jajajajaja! Que cabronazo!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Ahora toca el Portugal - Corea del Sur



brasil no?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Joder el tercer fallo, que inutiles, como conquistaron todo el sudeste asiatico esta tropa de escuchimizados....



Porque precisamente es su forma de ser disciplinada, organizada y con prevalencia por el grupo sobre el individuo lo que les llevó, para mi (entendiendo la conquista de todo el sudeste de asia por un país de una isla pequeña), al éxito. Pero lo que les sirve para eso, no les sirve tanto para jugar al fútbol.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> van a durarle a portugal media hora



¿Tanto? Lo único bueno es que Neymar está out y Gabriel Jesús también.


----------



## Smurf (5 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Hay que ser muy subnormal para tirar los penaltis rasitos que es el único lugar a donde llega el portero.
> A reventar a media altura o buscando la escuadra.



No has tirao un penalty en tu vida Julio.


----------



## eltonelero (5 Dic 2022)

Para el siguente mundial tendrán los penaltis ultra-entrenados.
En fin, una pena.
De todas formas ya Japón y Corea del Sur son ya dos selecciones que ya nadie se puede tomar a pitorreo.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

Los japoneses no han tirado un penalty un su vida, vaya tanda


----------



## Blackest (5 Dic 2022)

Lo bueno de que Japón haya perdido es que no tendremos a los tontos con los memes de "el creador del anime Perfect Blue viendo que Japón ha vuelto a ganar *un tio frotandose las manos*" o "el otaku que apostó por Japón porque le gusta el anime *imagen de un fajo de billetes*"


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 Dic 2022)

¿¿¿¡¡¡como puedes ir a un mundial sin saber tirar penaltis!!!???


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (5 Dic 2022)

Pues eso, yo creo que Croacia le ganará a Brasil, remontando


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Han pasado todas las favoritas, y en esta ronda de octavos siempre cae alguno... solo quedan tres balas...
> Brasil no va a fallar, así que solo quedan dos balas y una de ellas se va a encasquillar...



 

Suiza no es favorita del todo...


----------



## FROM HELL (5 Dic 2022)

Pues lo dicho, a los japos les falla la calidad individual. 

Fallar 3 de 4 lanzamientosy como los han fallado es no tener ninguna seguridad en el golpeo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

- papá papá quién se inventó eso de "la lotería de los penaltys" ?
- Cardeñosa y Julio Salinas, hijo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> ??



No pueden dejar de pensar en el bixo


----------



## Blackest (5 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Para el siguente mundial tendrán los penaltis ultra-entrenados.
> En fin, una pena.
> De todas formas ya Japón y Corea del Sur son ya dos selecciones que ya nadie se puede tomar a pitorreo.



Los han tirado bastante mal la verdad, aunque el portero croata también tiene mérito. Pero en eso tienes razón , han podido jugarle de tu a tu a una seleccion media-buena como Croacia, en el proximo mundial no diremos "¿Japón y esos quienes son?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (5 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> ??



Portugal 2.0 "Brasil" 



Nah , es coña , me he hecho la picha un lío.


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2022)

El general Yamata dando un discurso a los futbolistas. Eso por perder.


----------



## ArturoB (5 Dic 2022)

¿Por cierto donde ver pirata los partidos que no dan por la 1?


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ya sólo queda un equipo de una federación que no sea UEFA ni CONMEBOL y eso a nivel territorial son 1/5 partes del planeta, creando afición desde tiempos inmemoriales



Y eso significa más selecciones y más torneo mierder para la próxima. Todo sea por la audiencia.


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Dic 2022)

Modric tiene cara de kinki,

me lo imagino en un 127 con los chichos a todo trapo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

Señores, si el balón estuviera fuera ahora estaríamos ya fuera del mundial (también por penaltis)

Pero no nos chupemos las pollas, que total sólo hemos ganado 24 horas


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Han pasado todas las favoritas, y en esta ronda de octavos siempre cae alguno... solo quedan tres balas...
> Brasil no va a fallar, así que solo quedan dos balas y una de ellas se va a encasquillar...



Ey sin pesimismos jostias !!!


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

A ver alguien me va a decir el porqué de la diferencia en las pruebas físicas entre hombres y mujeres sí en un partido tienen que arbitrar el mismo tiempo y en las mismas dimensiones del terreno de juego.
A qué se debe eso?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Smurf (5 Dic 2022)

Pues... yo creo que voy con Brasil porque me cae mejor que Francia, Argentina, Inglaterra u Holanda.

Si no gana España voy con Portugal y si no con Brasil, así que aunque me alegraría que Corea los eliminara, en el fondo me jodería porque ganaría Argentina, Francia Inglaterra u Holanda que me dan asco.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Modric tiene cara de kinki,
> 
> me lo imagino en un 127 con los chichos a todo trapo.



primo hermano del Pirri


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Modric tiene cara de kinki,
> 
> me lo imagino en un 127 con los chichos a todo trapo.



Eso de las mejillas hundidas queda pelín macarra.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (5 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pues lo dicho, a los japos les falla la calidad individual.
> 
> Fallar 3 de 4 lanzamientosy como los han fallado es no tener ninguna seguridad en el golpeo.



no sé, uno puede tener mucha calidad y no valer para una tanda de penaltis, es algo mental no es falta de calidad. Entrenando los japos probablemente te claven los penaltis, pero el estar ahí en una tanda es algo que no puedes entrenar.


----------



## FROM HELL (5 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Señores, si el balón estuviera fuera ahora estaríamos ya fuera del mundial (también por penaltis)
> 
> Pero no nos chupemos las pollas, que total sólo hemos ganado 24 horas



Que pesados con lo mismo. 

Cuando le metamos rabo a los tercermundistas del estrecho, no vengais a decir que eran muy malos.


----------



## El Pionero (5 Dic 2022)

Japón en los penaltis parecía al Barça en la final de la copa de Europa del 86 ante el Steaua


----------



## Manero (5 Dic 2022)

Bueno en el fondo los Japos han tenido suerte, que si llegan a pasar en 1/4 los brasileños se los iban a merendar.

Ahora Croacia si que les pueden plantar cara, que a la primera tontería de Neymar o Vinicius los envían a la grada de una patada.


----------



## FeiJiao (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 4º europeo



Primer europeo etnico


----------



## Blackest (5 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> A ver alguien me va a decir el porqué de la diferencia en las pruebas físicas entre hombres y mujeres sí en un partido tienen que arbitrar el mismo tiempo y en las mismas dimensiones del terreno de juego.
> A qué se debe eso?
> Pozdrawiam.



A que somos una sociedad que pierde el culo con las mujeres.


----------



## Octubrista (5 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> ¿Por cierto donde ver pirata los partidos que no dan por la 1?







__





SoccerStreams.net - The official reddit soccer streams


Soccer Streams is the official replacement for reddit soccer streams, The best quality soccer streaming links available for all leagues and world Cup football streams!




worldcup.soccerstreams.net





Las dos primeras fuentes suelen ir bien:





__





SoccerStreams.net - The official reddit soccer streams


Soccer Streams is the official replacement for reddit soccer streams, The best quality soccer streaming links available for all leagues and world Cup football streams!




worldcup.soccerstreams.net


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*Un gigante llamado Livakovic*

El portero croata detiene tres penaltis en la tanda y da el pase a su selección para los cuartos de final, dejando fuera del Mundial a una combativa Japón.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*Cristiano Ronaldo jugará en el Al-Nassr a partir del 1 de enero*

El contrato que une al futbolista portugués con el equipo saudí tendrá una duración de dos temporadas y media, tal y como anunció MARCA la semana pasada


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> no sé, uno puede tener mucha calidad y no valer para una tanda de penaltis, es algo mental no es falta de calidad. Entrenando los japos probablemente te claven los penaltis, pero el estar ahí en una tanda es algo que no puedes entrenar.



Para nada, sin experiencia alguna ni a nivel individual ni de selección. Se les ha notado mucho, lo que hablas de los nervios puede influir algo quizás pero no lo veo excusa.


----------



## Octubrista (5 Dic 2022)

No me gustan los penaltis, deberían de desaparecer.

Propondría que el equipo que marque primero en un partido pasara la eliminatoria si acaba la prórroga con empate.

Veríamos desde el inicio del partido mucho más interés en marcar primero.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

De momento sin sorpresas. todos han hecho sus deberes para estar en el auténtico mondial, el que empieza en cuartocs.


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Cristiano Ronaldo jugará en el Al-Nassr a partir del 1 de enero*
> 
> El contrato que une al futbolista portugués con el equipo saudí tendrá una duración de dos temporadas y media, tal y como anunció MARCA la semana pasada



Ahora tendrá un montón para empujarla y por supuesto un montón de penaldos, puede que hasta le cambien el nombre a la pena máxima en su honor.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Cristiano Ronaldo jugará en el Al-Nassr a partir del 1 de enero*
> 
> El contrato que une al futbolista portugués con el equipo saudí tendrá una duración de dos temporadas y media, tal y como anunció MARCA la semana pasada



se va a dejar la piel


----------



## Azog el Profanador (5 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> ¿Por cierto donde ver pirata los partidos que no dan por la 1?



La roja tv

Rojadirecta Tv Online: Canal-4


----------



## FROM HELL (5 Dic 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> no sé, uno puede tener mucha calidad y no valer para una tanda de penaltis, es algo mental no es falta de calidad. Entrenando los japos probablemente te claven los penaltis, pero el estar ahí en una tanda es algo que no puedes entrenar.



Pues claro que influye lo mental. Y cuando te falta calidad, influye muchisimo mas. 

La españa 08-12 es probablemente la seleccion mas tecnica de la historia del futbol. Y tb gano todas sus tandas.

Mirate como las clava en las tandas xavi, iniesta, villa o hasta busquets. 

Que se puede fallar porque el portero te hace un paradon? pues si. Pero es que aqui han fallado los tres tiros porque no tienen seguridad en el golpeo y han buscado "engañar" 50/50. Presion + poca calidad = la "suerte" esa de la que hablan en la tele.


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> No me gustan los penaltis, deberían de desaparecer.
> 
> Propondría que el equipo que marque primero en un partido pasara la eliminatoria si acaba la prórroga con empate.
> 
> Veríamos desde el inicio del partido mucho más interés en marcar primero.



TOTALMENTE iba a poner lo mismo pero para la prórroga.


----------



## vurvujo (5 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Cuantos le caerán a Korea hoy? Jugará o Neymar?



Corea del Sur es durillo de romper. Si no andan con puntería los brasileños... Ojito que se sufrirán


----------



## Leer (5 Dic 2022)

No veo necesidad de arriesgar a Neymar, ellos sabrán que tal está:


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Bueno en el fondo los Japos han tenido suerte, que si llegan a pasar en 1/4 los brasileños se los iban a merendar.
> 
> Ahora Croacia si que les pueden plantar cara, que a la primera tontería de Neymar o Vinicius los envían a la grada de una patada.



Joder, yo he visto un partido diferente, porque a poco que corran los brasileños esta gente no les dura ni media hora. Estaban muertos en el minuto 70.


----------



## Nico (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Cristiano Ronaldo jugará en el Al-Nassr a partir del 1 de enero*
> 
> El contrato que une al futbolista portugués con el equipo saudí tendrá una duración de dos temporadas y media, tal y como anunció MARCA la semana pasada




200 millones por temporada. 

cambia nombre de cristiano a musulmano y todo


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

Holaaa ne acabo de incorporar 



Ca pasao con los japoneses??



No saben tirar penaltis??


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Holaaa ne acabo de incorporar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, era su primera vez


----------



## FROM HELL (5 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Holaaa ne acabo de incorporar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5 floreros con busquets padre de portero les gana una tanda.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Holaaa ne acabo de incorporar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya partidito nos ha dado Croacia y que dé gracias a que empató que si no hoy hubiera hecho las maletas por confiarse e ir de pasota porque no lo olvidemos han ido de pasotas a más no poder.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil llega el mejor partido de octavos Corea contra la pentacampeona del mundo!!!!!!!!!!!! sambaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! el jobo bonitooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!! sambaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!! tiki tacaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!! sambaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!! brazil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*¡¡Tenemos once en Brasil: juega Neymar!!*

Alisson; Militao, Marquinhos, Thiago Silva, Danilo; Casemiro, Paquetá; Raphinha, Neymar, Vinicius; y Richarlison.


----------



## The Replicant (5 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Holaaa ne acabo de incorporar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es que no abren bien los ojos

taluecs


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> 5 floreros con busquets padre de portero les gana una tanda.



Joer con lo disciplinados que son y nervios de acero de katana...

Como se dice en argot baloncesto 

"Se les ha encogido el pie "


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

¡Ya hay alineación en Corea del Sur!

A menos de una hora para que los jugadores de ambas selecciones salten al verde, ¡Corea ya tiene su XI!* Heung Min Son será el principal problema de Brasil en el ataque*, aunque tampoco deberán quitarle el ojo a Cho.


----------



## FROM HELL (5 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Joer con lo disciplinados que son y nervios de acero de katana...
> 
> Como se dice en argot baloncesto
> 
> "Se les ha encogido el pie "



Yo me esperaba una sacada de rabito asiatico en la tanda. En plan a lo Uruguay contra argentina en la copa america que organizaron los boludos

Me esperaba lo que dices tu. Nervios de acero y trallazos a la escuadra gritando BANZAI. 

Pero tras el primer penalty ya estaba claro lo que iba a suceder.


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Yo me esperaba una sacada de rabito asiatico en la tanda. En plan a lo Uruguay contra argentina en la copa america que organizaron los boludos
> 
> Me esperaba lo que dices tu. Nervios de acero y trallazos a la escuadra gritando BANZAI.
> 
> Pero tras el primer penalty ya estaba claro lo que iba a suceder.



A ver si echan ahora la repetición


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Y ya que estamos en el tema de las mujeres y el deporte jejeje! Por qué demonios el balón de baloncesto es menor en las mujeres talla 6 frente a la de los hombres que es talla 7.Que pasa que si juegan con una de hombres no la pueden sostener en el aire o qué? Por cierto, tengo un balón de baloncesto y suelo jugar a veces con la mujer y ella misma se pregunta el por qué no juegan las tías con un balón de talla para hombres porque ella tira de lo más normal y no sabe cuál es el problema.
Alguien que me diga.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Raul83 (5 Dic 2022)

Si los japoneses alguna vez llegan a cuartos, ya pueden darse por campeones del mundo. Nunca llegarán a nada en la realidad. Sólo les queda la ficción, con sus dibujitos. Ahí sí que son campeones del mundo de fútbol.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (5 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Creo que es algun partido de Mexico 70, y Pele el de la jugada



Es la semifinal contra Uruguay.


----------



## Manero (5 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Joder, yo he visto un partido diferente, porque a poco que corran los brasileños esta gente no les dura ni media hora. Estaban muertos en el minuto 70.



Los brasileños no son de correr mucho y los balcánicos son siempre muy competitivos. Puede caer la sorpresa.


----------



## vurvujo (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Ya hay alineación en Corea del Sur!
> 
> A menos de una hora para que los jugadores de ambas selecciones salten al verde, ¡Corea ya tiene su XI!* Heung Min Son será el principal problema de Brasil en el ataque*, aunque tampoco deberán quitarle el ojo a Cho.



Kim, Kim, Kim... Kim., Kim


----------



## FROM HELL (5 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y ya que estamos en el tema de las mujeres y el deporte jejeje! Por qué demonios el balón de baloncesto es menor en las mujeres talla 6 frente a la de los hombres que es talla 7.Que pasa que si juegan con una de hombres no la pueden sostener en el aire o qué? Por cierto, tengo un balón de baloncesto y suelo jugar a veces con la mujer y ella misma se pregunta el por qué no juegan las tías con un balón de talla para hombres porque ella tira de lo más normal y no sabe cuál es el problema.
> Alguien que me diga.
> Pozdrawiam.



Para que puedan hacer mates.


----------



## EGO (5 Dic 2022)

Bueno.Japon a casa como ya nos imaginabamos.

0 sorpresas en 1/8 por el momento y mañana España triturara a los mormierdas.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Dic 2022)

esto que es lo que es


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*Todo el mundo hoy en el Brasil vs Corea del Sur*


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (5 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y ya que estamos en el tema de las mujeres y el deporte jejeje! Por qué demonios el balón de baloncesto es menor en las mujeres talla 6 frente a la de los hombres que es talla 7.Que pasa que si juegan con una de hombres no la pueden sostener en el aire o qué? Por cierto, tengo un balón de baloncesto y suelo jugar a veces con la mujer y ella misma se pregunta el por qué no juegan las tías con un balón de talla para hombres porque ella tira de lo más normal y no sabe cuál es el problema.
> Alguien que me diga.
> Pozdrawiam.



Tambien puedes tirar bien con un balon de nivea.

Pero a la hora de controlarlo y botarlo, les es mas sencillo si es de menor talla ya que suelen tener la mano mas pequeña.


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Si los japoneses alguna vez llegan a cuartos, ya pueden darse por campeones del mundo. Nunca llegarán a nada en la realidad. Sólo les queda la ficción, con sus dibujitos. Ahí sí que son campeones del mundo de fútbol.



Para mi han sido la revelación del campeonato (salvo que Marruecos cague en el alma a españita) 

Han quedado primeros de grupo eliminando a Alimaña y venciendo a Ejpaña. Y en octavos a penalties contra la actual subcampeona 

Un currículum digno de haber podido alcanzar mínimo otra ronda más


----------



## Manero (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Cristiano Ronaldo jugará en el Al-Nassr a partir del 1 de enero*
> 
> El contrato que une al futbolista portugués con el equipo saudí tendrá una duración de dos temporadas y media, tal y como anunció MARCA la semana pasada



Así menospreciaba hace unos años Cristiano a Xavi porque jugaba en Catar, y ahora se va a jugar a Arabia.

La decadencia de los últimos años de Cristiano es mucho peor de lo que todos podíamos imaginar, incluso en su selección estarían todos contentísimos si se marchara hoy mismo rumbo a Arabia.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Tambien puedes tirar bien con un balon de nivea.
> 
> Pero a la hora de controlarlo y botarlo, les es mas sencillo si es de menor talla ya que suelen tener la mano mas pequeña.



Imaginaba que vendría por ahí por el tema del tamaño de las manos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## vegahermosa (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Tanto? Lo único bueno es que Neymar está out y Gabriel Jesús también.



si brasil, que no se porque cojones pensaba que era portugal 

la cosa es que yo creo que si una media hora entre que se ponen a tono y demas, empiezan a tener algun acercamiento serio unos 30 minutillos que caeran como un castillo de naipes los chinitos esos


----------



## Walter Sobchak (5 Dic 2022)

Coges a 5 foreros al azar y no tiran peor que los japoneses.


----------



## vegahermosa (5 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Pues... yo creo que voy con Brasil porque me cae mejor que Francia, Argentina, Inglaterra u Holanda.
> 
> Si no gana España voy con Portugal y si no con Brasil, así que aunque me alegraría que Corea los eliminara, en el fondo me jodería porque ganaría Argentina, Francia Inglaterra u Holanda que me dan asco.



3 paises de piratas y 1 que salio del vientre de españa pero que es el hijo tonto. 

los brasileños sin duda alguna o los portugueses.


----------



## vegahermosa (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Ya hay alineación en Corea del Sur!
> 
> A menos de una hora para que los jugadores de ambas selecciones salten al verde, ¡Corea ya tiene su XI!* Heung Min Son será el principal problema de Brasil en el ataque*, aunque tampoco deberán quitarle el ojo a Cho.



si no llegan a ponerlo en cristiano a ver quien es el guapo que entiende el chinito ese


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Los brasileños no son de correr mucho y los balcánicos son siempre muy competitivos. Puede caer la sorpresa.



Yo veo a los croatas más quemaos que la moto de un hippy, y juegan el viernes. Aparte de que serán muy competitivos, pero no es lo mismo cuando les sacas media cabeza a los japos que cuando tienes delante a Militao, Alison, Thiago Silva, Danilo, Casemiro... Sin colgar balones Croacia hoy no se come un mojón, y eso contra Brazil no les va a funcionar.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*Mbappé hace patria por Achraf*

El pichichi del Mundial de Qatar acudió a la concentración de la selección marroquí para apoyar a su amigo del PSG, que mañana será titular ante España.


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2022)

Se me ha ocurrido pensar que tirar un penalty es una cosa muy individual en la que los japoneses han fallado por tener una mentalidad muy colectiva.


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo veo a los croatas más quemaos que la moto de un hippy, y juegan el viernes. Aparte de que serán muy competitivos, pero no es lo mismo cuando les sacas media cabeza a los japos que cuando tienes delante a Militao, Alison, Thiago Silva, Danilo, Casemiro... Sin colgar balones Croacia hoy no se come un mojón, y eso contra Brazil no les va a funcionar.



Espera que se clasifique Brasil primero, eh.


----------



## Manero (5 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo veo a los croatas más quemaos que la moto de un hippy, y juegan el viernes. Aparte de que serán muy competitivos, pero no es lo mismo cuando les sacas media cabeza a los japos que cuando tienes delante a Militao, Alison, Thiago Silva, Danilo, Casemiro... Sin colgar balones Croacia hoy no se come un mojón, y eso contra Brazil no les va a funcionar.



Yo veo que hoy Brasil se va a merendar a los coreanos, y pienso que con los japos hubiera sido algo igual. En cambio veo a Croacia con posibilidades de plantarles cara y eliminarlos.

Que oye a lo mejor me equivoco y hoy los coreanos dan la campanada y mandan a Neymar y compañía para casa.


----------



## FeiJiao (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Todo el mundo hoy en el Brasil vs Corea del Sur*



No, Japon va con Brasil


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Espera que se clasifique Brasil primero, eh.



Correcto.


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Coges a 5 foreros al azar y no tiran peor que los japoneses.



¿Has jugado al fútbol en un campo de verdad? Porque la portería es enorme, pero hay que tener un buen entrenamiento para que el balón llegue a la portería con fuerza.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Has jugado al fútbol en un campo de verdad? Porque la portería es enorme, pero hay que tener un buen entrenamiento para que el balón llegue a la portería con fuerza.



Cierto, pero no ha dicho que los 5 foreros los fuesen a meter, solo que los tirarían mejor que los japoneses. Lo cual no es difícil, es que hasta el que han metido iba flojo, centrado y a media altura.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Cristiano Ronaldo jugará en el Al-Nassr a partir del 1 de enero*
> 
> El contrato que une al futbolista portugués con el equipo saudí tendrá una duración de dos temporadas y media, tal y como anunció MARCA la semana pasada



Ha fichado por el Villarreal


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

@xilebo pon la noticia de marca de que la casa real aprueba la relación entre gavi y leo


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

Qué faena lo de Croacia. Modric va a represar listo para la jubilación.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (5 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pues claro que influye lo mental. Y cuando te falta calidad, influye muchisimo mas.
> 
> La españa 08-12 es probablemente la seleccion mas tecnica de la historia del futbol. Y tb gano todas sus tandas.
> 
> ...



Y Cesc. Y la mayoría de los jugadores de aquella selección. sobretodo los centrocampistas. Así ganamos contra Italia y contra Portugal y nos llevamos dos Euros para casita.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> @xilebo pon la noticia de marca de que la casa real aprueba la relación entre gavi y leo





La Casa Real aprueba la relación entre la princesa Leonor y Gavi


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La Casa Real aprueba la relación entre la princesa Leonor y Gavi



me cago en la leche merche ... Sabemos si Gavi ya ha marcado ?


----------



## vegahermosa (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La Casa Real aprueba la relación entre la princesa Leonor y Gavi



ya le gustaria al chavalin vivir a cuerpo de rey,como diria el fumi


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (5 Dic 2022)

El último deportista de can Barça que tuvo lios con la casa real acabo en la cárcel huyeeeeee y no pares.........


----------



## vegahermosa (5 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> me cago en la leche merche ... Sabemos si Gavi ya ha marcado ?



esta en edad de encapricharse la niña, pero como empiece a tomar la carrera de la madre...con el viejo de padre la manda a un convento. ha tenido suerte de que felipe es un bonachon


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La Casa Real aprueba la relación entre la princesa Leonor y Gavi



Gavi, rey consorte de España. Pfff comparado con la cajera este se coge nivel dios.


----------



## vegahermosa (5 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> El último deportista de can Barça que tuvo lios con la casa real acabo en la cárcel huyeeeeee y no pares.........



en can barsa quien no esta en la carcel debe ser un paria, o quien no tiene alguna citacion de un juzgado como poco y no como testigo precisamente

hay que cuidar un poco mas la cantera, que luego las costumbres no se siguen y se pierde la esencia del club


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Buenorrrrrr veamos cuanto dura la koreada, no creo que llegue a penales pero bueno imagino que saldrán tan saltarines como siempre y animarán un rato.


----------



## Quantrell (5 Dic 2022)

Japonesitos, tíos ridículos, habéis caío en la trampa de ese prodigio de estratega del fútbol del siglo XXII que es Luis Manrique, plan sin fisuras: habéis durao en el mundial un día menos que mi Españita. ¡ Que os folle un pato loco!!!.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (5 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, no me había enterado de lo de Giménez. Se le fue totalmente la olla, puede que se le joda bien su carrera, en el at puede que este año no juegue mas y ya veremos como acaba:

Giménez espera una dura sanción: FIFA abre expediente a la Federación Uruguaya y a varios jugadores

"Manuel Zubiría acudió a un hospital y fue ingresado con síntomas de náuseas y mareos debido al golpe que recibió por parte de José María Giménez."


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Corea se lleva un carro hoy.
Brasil no es Croacia que se han pasado hoy todo el partido en modo pasota y les ha salvado los penaltis.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

Vamoss Corea 

Mister Careta es el mejor


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Dic 2022)

Qué guapas las medias de Brasil verdes y blancas.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Dic 2022)

Semifinales Argentina Brasil y Francia España. 
Final Brasil España. 

Campeón España.


----------



## MODERN_MASKING (5 Dic 2022)

El Marruecos - España, una preocupación para la Policía: Ultras Sur y Frente Atlético, se unen para "proteger"


El partido entre Marruecos y España es una gran preocupación para la Policía.




www.cuatro.com


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Gol vini
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

Punnn

Primer gancho al suelo


----------



## El Juani (5 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Semifinales Argentina Brasil y Francia España.
> Final Brasil España.
> 
> Campeón España.



Ese tono verde en la parte superior de las medias es el mismo que el dorsal de la camiseta.

Veo a Brasil pasando fácil, pero quién sabe... esto es furmbol


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Brasil no es Croacia
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

gol del feo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Dic 2022)

Pos sí que han durado


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

Siete minutos y chimpúm.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

el primero


----------



## Th89 (5 Dic 2022)

Pues pronto se acaba esto.

Gol de venancius


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

Gooooool de vini!!!!!!!!!!!! sambaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (5 Dic 2022)

Poco han durado


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

Otro portero que fue a por uvas


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Me gustan cuando los equipos fuertes salen a ganar sin compasión que esto es fútbol.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

Que asco me dan los brazucas.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (5 Dic 2022)

Raphinha los ha dejado locos, y por el suelo


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Nada de pasotismo ni mariconadas
Pozdrawiam


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Muy facil Vini


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Dic 2022)

Yo voy con Argentina/Holanda, no soporto los bailecitos de estos mariconettis.


----------



## vegahermosa (5 Dic 2022)

seis minutos les han durao los chinitos a brasil


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Semifinales Argentina Brasil y Francia España.
> Final Brasil España.
> 
> Campeón España.



Me vale


----------



## MODERN_MASKING (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

El verde de la camiseta y medias es fluorescente o me lo parece a mí?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

Joerrr

Vaya calo les va a cael


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (5 Dic 2022)

Penalti a favor de Brasil


----------



## Th89 (5 Dic 2022)

Jajaja les van a caer pocos a estos


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (5 Dic 2022)

Vaya penalti más tonto


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

Se viene la meada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Eso no es penalti. Hasta los huevos de los listos y de que se permita


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

Y yo diciendo que seria igualado, menos mal que no apuesto


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Dic 2022)

Vaya mierda de penalty


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (5 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> seis minutos les han durao los chinitos a brasil



Sera en lo unico que los superen por que en el resto de cosas.... Y son Corea Sur por cierto un equipo de jugadores etnicos.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Gol Neymar 2-0
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (5 Dic 2022)

Gol neymar de penalti

2-0


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Dic 2022)

Esta gente, como los franceses y los ingleses, va en serio. Tonterías las justas.


----------



## sociedadponzi (5 Dic 2022)

menuda mierda de mundial


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

van a remontar los coreanos


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Dic 2022)

Esos penaltis los pitan cuando les sale de los cojones,

lo mismo que los empujoncitos.


----------



## Visilleras (5 Dic 2022)

Penalti para Brasil


----------



## Th89 (5 Dic 2022)

Igual de nervioso que el hormonado se pone Neymar


----------



## condimento (5 Dic 2022)

La de teles que se habrán apagado con ese segundo gol.


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

Jajaja

Al neymar le ha faltado sacarle la.polla y ponerse a mear


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Por lo menos se ha quedao bven día


----------



## Leer (5 Dic 2022)

Ya pueden quitar a Neymar.


----------



## vegahermosa (5 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> van a remontar los coreanos



ya se ve que es una ventaja previa


----------



## Visilleras (5 Dic 2022)

Esto huele a baño brasileño, 2 goles en 13 minutos


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Dic 2022)

Ya nos han jodido el partido


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*Diste un gran mundial Japón*


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2022)

¿Ha sido penalty eso? Vaya robo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> ya se ve que es una ventaja previa



están queriendo dar una pequeña ventaja a Brasil porque se saben muy superiores, en el cole haciamos lo mismo


----------



## el ruinas II (5 Dic 2022)

vaya equipazo que es brasil en ataque, en quince minutos han escamochao a los coreanos


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Dic 2022)

Bueno, a tomar por culo,

fin del partido,

me pongo a ver una peli.


----------



## FeiJiao (5 Dic 2022)

Ezekyle Abaddon dijo:


> Sera en lo unico que los superen por que en el resto de cosas.... Y son Corea Sur por cierto un equipo de jugadores etnicos.



Con equipos de latinoamerica lo las etnias no tiene importancia. Somos pueblos de todo menos puros


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

España podría dar la sopresa y ganar a Marruecos


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (5 Dic 2022)

Casi mete golazo el coreano


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Diste un gran mundial Japón*



pERO CAUNTA INFANCIA HAY AHI?


----------



## il banditto (5 Dic 2022)

soy el unico al que le da verguenza ajena la forma esta de tirar los penalties que se ha puesto de moda?  el saltito ese antes del golpeo es lo mas gay que he visto en mi pvta vida, y si lo juntas con la mierda de carrerilla que suele hacer neymar dando 35 pasitos directamente te dan ganas de coserlo a puñaldas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Que cojones ha pasado con los japos que estaba rociando, y estos, 2-0 ya?


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Y yo diciendo que seria igualado, menos mal que no apuesto



Y aquí la peña diciendo que lo mejor era ir por el lado de Brasida, del partido de Japón no tengo prvebas pero tampoco dvdas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Esos penaltis los pitan cuando les sale de los cojones,
> 
> lo mismo que los empujoncitos.



Son penaltis muy fáciles para los delanteros. Basta con ponerte delante y que te pegue la patada. Un árbitro tiene que saber ver que eso no es penalti.


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Yo voy con Argentina/Holanda, no soporto los bailecitos de estos mariconettis.



Y cuando meten gol están un rato celebrándolo todos en un corro. Debería estar prohibido. Que se alegren y vuelta a remar, y que lo celebren al final del partido.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (5 Dic 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Con equipos de latinoamerica lo las etnias no tiene importancia. Somos pueblos de todo menos puros



No me compares la basura de Brasil con los Coreanos... No hablo en futbol que por ahora es para lo que valen... No les vaya a pasar como a los negroc de los 100m lisos que se los fumo un Torgensson blanquito.Son otro mundo y si encima no favorecen a Brasil como he visto ya pues... Fair play mis webos Chthonicos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Bueno, a tomar por culo,
> 
> fin del partido,
> 
> me pongo a ver una peli.



¿Cual?


----------



## el ruinas II (5 Dic 2022)

hay que reconocer que los coreanos le echan cojones


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

Ahora es cuando echas de menos a Alemania, que jóvenes éramos hace 8 años


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

Sí pero toca balón


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> soy el unico al que le da verguenza ajena la forma esta de tirar los penalties que se ha puesto de moda?  el saltito ese antes del golpeo es lo mas gay que he visto en mi pvta vida, y si lo juntas con la mierda de carrerilla que suele hacer neymar dando 35 pasitos directamente te dan ganas de coserlo a puñaldas


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que cojones ha pasado con los japos que estaba rociando, y estos, 2-0 ya?



Ghana, U R Gay que está lleno de abvelos como Guarrez o Worst Korea; no son equipos para llegar lejos...


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

Son valientes los koreanos, se van a comer media docena como poco


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Sí pero toca balón



Rigvrosísimo, eso en Uropa le dicen que se levante y pvnto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

Ka pashao?

Estaba en el Alcampo comprando muñequitos y salgo y veo que ya van dos cero


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (5 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> vaya equipazo que es brasil en ataque, en quince minutos han escamochao a los coreanos



Tite ha sido valiente sacando un 4-2-3-1 con Vinicius, Neymar y Raphinha detrás de Richarlison. Libertad de movimientos para Neymar, regate para las bandas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y aquí la peña diciendo que lo mejor era ir por el lado de Brasida, del partido de Japón no tengo prvebas pero tampoco dvdas



El que nos venia bien era Croacia con un centro del campo lleno de vegestorios.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Dic 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es por qué sigue Neymar en el campo. Cambio, baño y masaje, qué ganas de que le vuelvan a pisar el tobillo.


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Cual?



Me voy a ver esta, que parece que va de tíos con cojones sobreviviendo en el Ártico,
peli islandesa.









Perdidos en el Ártico (2022)


Género: Aventuras | Sinopsis: Basada en hechos reales. En 1909, la expedición danesa Alabama, liderada por el reputado Capitán Ejnar Mikkelsen (Coster-Waldau) emprende una difícil misión para demostrar que Groenlandia no está ...




www.filmaffinity.com





De gratis, obvio, como buen forero lonchafinista.









Ver Perdidos en el Ártico 2022 online HD - Cuevana


Basada en hechos reales. 1909. La expedición danesa Alabama, liderada por el Capitán Ejnar Mikkelsen (Coster-Waldau) emprende una misión para demostrar que Groenlandia no está dividida en dos trozos de tierra y refutar el reclamo de Estados Unidos sobre el territorio. Dejando atrás a su...




cuevana.ch


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Neymar la chvpa bien


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

Neymar chupón


----------



## Th89 (5 Dic 2022)

Los hambrentinos no ganan a esta Brasil ni en 10 vidas.

Es que no les van a tirar ni a puerta.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

No me jodas que estoy viédolo en una pantallita que han puesto en el centro comercial


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Y cuando meten gol están un rato celebrándolo todos en un corro. Debería estar prohibido. Que se alegren y vuelta a remar, y que lo celebren al final del partido.



En el segundo se han puesto a botar como mongolitos,
se ve que no pueden evitar mostrarse como son en cada ocasión que se les ofrece.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Gol 3-0
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

Bulto sospechoso, Pes Perez el del trote cochinero ...


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (5 Dic 2022)

Golazo de Richarlison


----------



## JAGGER (5 Dic 2022)

Tremendo el scratch. Los mejores con diferencia.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

El gol de camponato, del Richal


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

Gooooooooool de richarlison!!!!!!! sambaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

Vaya merienda de negros que es Brasil


----------



## El Juani (5 Dic 2022)

Golazo el 3º. 

Como tengan el día no hay quien les meta mano.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

Ay mi madre 

El Richard


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

El Richarll no se sabe lo que es, si mulato, mestizo ,indio,negroc o todo al mismo tiempo


----------



## el ruinas II (5 Dic 2022)

brasil esta a otro nivel


----------



## Ancient Warrior (5 Dic 2022)

Esto es un picnic 

viado


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué sigue Neymar en el campo. Cambio, baño y masaje, qué ganas de que le vuelvan a pisar el tobillo.



Ojalá. 

En el tercero se han ido a bailar con el entrenador. 

Yo si fuera coreano a alguno le destruyo la rodila de un punterazo.


----------



## NORDWAND (5 Dic 2022)

Que alguien eliminé a Brasil, urgentemente.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Gol 3-0
> Pozdrawiam



la remontada coreana cada vez más cerca


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> El Richarll no se sabe lo que es, si mulato, mestizo ,indio,negroc o todo al mismo tiempo



Mil leches como los perros.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Ojalá.
> 
> En el tercero se han ido a bailar con el entrenador.
> 
> Yo si fuera coreano a alguno le destruyo la rodila de un punterazo.



Como se nota que eres del atletico


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> la remontada coreana cada vez más cerca



Tras el descanso hacen tres cambios y salen como motos


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (5 Dic 2022)

La final Brasil - Francia cada día más cerca


----------



## Smurf (5 Dic 2022)

Los partidos de Brasil están siendo un rollo sin emoción ninguno hasta ahora. 

A los 15 minutos ya estaba 2-0 y mejor te pones a ver una película


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Necesitamos al espíritv de Huangnito


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (5 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Que alguien eliminé a Brasil, urgentemente.



En 2026 no pasaran de octavos. Maldicion que les va a caer. A parte de los desastres naturales que pasaran desde ahora hasta el 2026....


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Dic 2022)

Como se puede llamar un portero de Brasil Alisson Becker si parece el nombre de una cantante de Country.


----------



## sociedadponzi (5 Dic 2022)

gol de doc smoking


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

si Brasil quiere superar lo nuestro con Costa Rica pues que lo digan, pero así no


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Dic 2022)

Richarlison más que futbolista tiene pinta de ser un futuro contendiente de John Cobra.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Como se nota que eres del atletico



Sí acostumbrado a que nos roben equipos tramposos y mongolitos. Yo al menos me rebelaría un poco.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

Los koreanos no tienen miedo...


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

4-0 Brasil
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

Jojojo


----------



## El Juani (5 Dic 2022)

El 4º. Si siguen así superan los 7 que le metimos a los costaricenses.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Como se puede llamar un portero de Brasil Alisson Becker si parece el nombre de una cantante de Country.



Hacen competiciones de nombres ridículos por allí abajo, yo creo que se reunen para inventarse combinaciones que suenen sudaquiles.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (5 Dic 2022)

4-0 jaajaja


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

otlo jodel


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

Más goles ya que España al mismo minuto contra Costa Rica


----------



## Th89 (5 Dic 2022)

Mamita les caen 10 hoy.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 Dic 2022)

todavia podria remontar corea


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Lo veís la diferencia entre Brasil un grande y Croacia en el día de hoy?
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Dic 2022)

Qué puto escándalo


----------



## NORDWAND (5 Dic 2022)

El 4 en 36 minutos... Repaso.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

¡Yo si creo en la remontada, vamos Huangnito!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

4-0, esto huele a prórroga


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Dic 2022)

Vaya baño.


----------



## NORDWAND (5 Dic 2022)

Asco de celebraciones


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Hay que machacar desde el principio sin piedad con quien sea ya puede ser el último de la liga, un equipo de tías o un equipo de discapacitados se machaca y ya luego se puede uno relajar.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Dic 2022)

Bueno...

Que paren el Mundial... Ya tenemos campeona...

No hace falta que se juegue la final Brasil - Marruecos.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Es lo que hay que esto es fútbol.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Que alguien eliminé a Brasil, urgentemente.



que alguien haga algo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Estaban los brasileños en el himno con coche....sin poder dejar quieta la mandíbula...Korea aunque no lo parezca es uno de los equipos más rápidos y resistentes del torneo, hoy brasil corre más.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*El comandante del Al-Nassr*


----------



## il banditto (5 Dic 2022)

los koreanos son unas madres, les falta calle y marrullería para este tipo de partidos, les estan humillando 4-0 y no sueltan una patada o un codazo, si brasil no baja la intensidad para evitar lesiones innecesarias y sigue apretando les puede cascar 10


----------



## vegahermosa (5 Dic 2022)

que simpaticos son bailoteando


----------



## The Replicant (5 Dic 2022)

al equipo Kore ano le están dando por el ano

taluecs


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Bueno...
> 
> Que paren el Mundial... Ya tenemos campeona...
> 
> No hace falta que se juegue la final Brasil - Marruecos.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (5 Dic 2022)

Brasil no te pases que los 4 añitos y el 2026 vais a llorar mucho.... Las van a pasar putas... En su pais.... Inundaciones... Lluvias torrenciales y algun terremoto... En 2026 palman en octavos....


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Bueno...
> 
> Que paren el Mundial... Ya tenemos campeona...
> 
> No hace falta que se juegue la final Brasil - Marruecos.




no no.... pero a ver......

queda pechi missing y la todopoderosa arggnzzzz...tina cuidao


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Dic 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> los koreanos son unas madres, les falta calle y marrullería para este tipo de partidos, les estan humillando 4-0 y no sueltan una patada o un codazo, si brasil no baja la intensidad para evitar lesiones innecesarias y sigue apretando les puede cascar 10



Y técnicamente son buenos, con el balón en los pies juegan muy bien, pero cuando lo pierden son un desastre.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Por qué? Porque ahora sí que puedes dar descanso a Neymar y algún otro más para cuartos 
Hay que pensar por eso se machaca desde el principio y ya luego das descanso a las estrellas.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Sí acostumbrado a que nos roben equipos tramposos y mongolitos. Yo al menos me rebelaría un poco.



A todos nos roban, no te habias dado cuenta? depende de la semana


----------



## Th89 (5 Dic 2022)

Por mí que les humillen más, buen robo nos metieron en 2002 los de worst korea.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El comandante del Al-Nassr*



Ojito con lo de la Ronalda que sólo lo está recogiendo el maraca


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

Corea del Sur se metió en octavos por circustancias porque a Portugal ese día le dio por no comparecer. Pues aquí tienes la realidad. Cuando un equipo bueno que quiere jugar, juega... pues te destroza.

Mañana nosotros tenemos que hacer lo mismo, demostrar que el día de Japón en la 2º parte pasamos de jugar.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> El 4º. Si siguen así superan los 7 que le metimos a los costaricenses.



Si el partido lo echaran en TVE hablarian del gol average


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¡Yo si creo en la remontada, vamos Huangnito!



Vamos Mo-jong


----------



## NORDWAND (5 Dic 2022)

Con el 1-7 no bailabais


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> los koreanos son unas madres, les falta calle y marrullería para este tipo de partidos, les estan humillando 4-0 y no sueltan una patada o un codazo, si brasil no baja la intensidad para evitar lesiones innecesarias y sigue apretando les puede cascar 10



yo aún confío en Corea, esto no ha acabado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Tiene pinta que solo los boludos o los franfricanos pueden parar a esta gentuza.


----------



## Octubrista (5 Dic 2022)

Los croatas podrán perder con Brasil, pero si se les ponen a bailar, y les golean así, terminan 8 croatas en el campo, y algún brasileño sale en camilla.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Es normal....El poder del Cacaolat sin lactosa ( cágate lorito... ), está con la " Canarinha "... Mira la equipación:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Comparas el richarlison ese con morralla.
Comparas vinicius con olmo.
Comparas Neymar con Ferran.
Comparas Casimiro con Busquets.
Comparas silva con Eric García 
Comparas militao con pau torres....

Y corren más que nosotros.... 

Mejor que no nos presentemos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Con el 1-7 no bailabais



Brasil ante Croacia le pasará como ante Suiza/Serbia: que acabará ganando, pero apretando. Y luego en semifinales si le toca Argentina pues... pues ojalá gane 4-0.

Otra cosa es ya ganar el Mundial, pero que obviamente es la máxima favorita, si. Y que me caen regular, también.


----------



## il banditto (5 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Y técnicamente son buenos, con el balón en los pies juegan muy bien, pero cuando lo pierden son un desastre.



les dura el balón 10 segundos, al que se la pasan parece que esta deseando que no se la pasen a él para no ser él quien la pierde, me recuerda a un partidillo de chavales cuando juegan con el tipico filial del equipo de primera de su provincia, salen con las piernas temblorosas poniendose la venda antes que la herida


----------



## The Replicant (5 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> yo aún confío en Corea, esto no ha acabado



es el Alcoyano koreano

taluecs


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Es normal....El poder del Cacaolat sin lactosa ( cágate lorito... ), está con la " Canarinha "... Mira la equipación:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1282608



Hoy en el hormiguero el cantante Pablo López


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

5' de añadido con un 4-0


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 5' de añadido con un 4-0



No se le va a hacer largo la segunda parte a los coreanos


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Si no hvbieran pitado el penal esto no iría así y aquí todo cristo hablando de la favoritísima


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hoy en el hormiguero el cantante Pablo López



Buen efecto sedante... Me ayudará a conciliar el sueño... Me parece bien...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

los brasileiros ya están jugando a hacer payasadas en el area coreana, como se confíen les empatan


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Si no hvbieran pitado el penal esto no iría así y aquí todo cristo hablando de la favoritísima



Y si Suiza hubiese metido el 2-4 el otro día, ahora tendriamos un Suiza - Corea del Sur y mañana un Portugal - Brasil.


----------



## Ethan20 (5 Dic 2022)

Lo estoy viendo en una TV argenta y están que no les cabe el pelo de una gamba


----------



## Raul83 (5 Dic 2022)

Increíble el Cádiz, ganando 4-0 al Liverpool.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y si Suiza hubiese metido el 2-4 el otro día, ahora tendriamos un Suiza - Corea del Sur y mañana un Portugal - Brasil.



Que era algo por lo que estaba apostando el otro día


----------



## vegahermosa (5 Dic 2022)

vinicius es medio brasil quien lo diria hace unos años


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

Que chupones son...


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (5 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y si Suiza hubiese metido el 2-4 el otro día, ahora tendriamos un Suiza - Corea del Sur y mañana un Portugal - Brasil.



Se juega con la calculadora.


----------



## Ritalapollera (5 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Bueno...
> 
> Que paren el Mundial... Ya tenemos campeona...
> 
> No hace falta que se juegue la final Brasil - Marruecos.



Ejem ejem...no subestimes el robo del pecho frío hormonado. Este mundial es para missing 100%, por lo civil o lo militar.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan20 (5 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> vinicius es medio brasil quien lo diria hace unos años



Anda flipao


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Increíble el Cádiz, ganando 4-0 al Liverpool.



con Mágico y Kiko, así cualquiera


----------



## Visilleras (5 Dic 2022)

Joder qué barbaridad


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Dic 2022)

Lo mejor que les puede pasar ahora mismo a los coreanos, es que @calopez les tire un pepinaco directo a Seúl y tengan excusa para parar el partido... Cualquier intento de otra cosa es salir humillados salvajemente...


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Dic 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Lo estoy viendo en una TV argenta y están que no les cabe el pelo de una gamba



No tienen nada que hacer.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

Bostezos en octavosc

Ermondial empieza en cuartos


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Si no hvbieran pitado el penal esto no iría así y aquí todo cristo hablando de la favoritísima



Juegan todos los partidos al autobús y contra Brasil se fuma 4 porros el entrenador...


Edge2 dijo:


> Que chupones son...



Con 4 arriba van por el gol tik tok


----------



## vegahermosa (5 Dic 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Anda flipao



es medio brasil como es medio real madrid


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Corea del Sur se metió en octavos por circustancias porque a Portugal ese día le dio por no comparecer. Pues aquí tienes la realidad. Cuando un equipo bueno que quiere jugar, juega... pues te destroza.
> 
> Mañana nosotros tenemos que hacer lo mismo, demostrar que el día de Japón en la 2º parte pasamos de jugar.



Uruguay o Ghana no lo hubieran hecho mejor


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Brasil ante Croacia le pasará como ante Suiza/Serbia: que acabará ganando, pero apretando. Y luego en semifinales si le toca Argentina pues... pues ojalá gane 4-0.
> 
> Otra cosa es ya ganar el Mundial, pero que obviamente es la máxima favorita, si. Y que me caen regular, también.



Uf, no lo tengo claro. Suiza es una selección muy ordenada, Croacia no tanto. Creo que va a ser fácil para los brazzer-leños


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Por mí que les humillen más, buen robo nos metieron en 2002 los de worst korea.



Como para olvidar ese 22 de junio del 2002.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tiene pinta que solo los boludos o los franfricanos pueden parar a esta gentuza.



dónde cojones está Italia cuando se la necesita ? 
haciendo pizzas ?


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Uruguay o Ghana no lo hubieran hecho mejor



Uruguay aparca el tranvía y Neymar en la enfermería.


----------



## Ethan20 (5 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> es medio brasil como es medio real madrid



Quitas a Vinicius y pones a Gabriel Jesús o Antonhy y es el mismo equipo. A Brasil le sobran Vinicius y hoy brilla porque tiene espacios


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (5 Dic 2022)

Se viene una segunda parte muy entretenida


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Dic 2022)

Aunque nos elimine Marruecos, me da que lo de evitar a Brasil no era tan mala idea...

Y eso que están jugando con Neymar cojo y con un central de lateral derecho y un lateral derecho de lateral izquierdo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Joder es que menos Croacia, las clasificadas parecen muy superior a españa


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (5 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Pacharán o licor de hierbas?
> El foro elige



Hostia puta ... este off topic no lo puedo pasar.

El pacharán es criminal si se te va la mano, como es dulzón y parece que no tiene mucho alcohol puedes pimplarte bastantes pelotazos hasta que te das cuenta de que llevas una cogorza de la hostia. A mí me engañó una vez esa puto brebaje del demonio y estuve hecho mierda varios días.

En cambio, el orujo de hierbas sabes que te estás metiendo aguarrás en el cuerpo y es después de las comidas. 

Puto pacharán. Eso lo tiene que haber inventado la ETA.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Pacharán o licor de hierbas?
> El foro elige



patxaran


----------



## The Replicant (5 Dic 2022)

ojo que los koreanos se conjuran para remontar

cuidado pues

taluecs


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Buah que lokurahhh sale chun honk!!!


----------



## NORDWAND (5 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Hostia puta ... este off topic no lo puedo pasar.
> 
> El pacharán es criminal si se te va la mano, como es dulzón y parece que no tiene mucho alcohol puedes pimplarte bastantes pelotazos hasta que te das cuenta de que llevas una cogorza de la hostia. A mí me engañó una vez esa puto brebaje del demonio y estuve hecho mierda varios días.
> 
> ...



Terrible la resaca de patxarán


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Se viene una segunda parte muy entretenida



por entonces no estaba mucho mejor que ahora


----------



## NORDWAND (5 Dic 2022)

Go K!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Lo mejor que puede pasar es que los korean boys lesionen a un par de brasileños.


----------



## LMLights (5 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Sí acostumbrado a que nos roben equipos tramposos y mongolitos. Yo al menos me rebelaría un poco.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

Corea del Sur alomejor marca algún gol y acaba 4-2 o 5-1, pero vamos, opciones de remontar las mismas que las mias de acertar la primitiva. En cualquier caso participación bastante "honrosa", para casi cualquier equipo que no sea europeo o sudamericano, unos octavos de final están bien.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Dic 2022)

Infantino me ha hecho ojitos desde la tele... Os lo juro...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

he visto un conehead


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (5 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Hostia puta ... este off topic no lo puedo pasar.
> 
> El pacharán es criminal si se te va la mano, como es dulzón y parece que no tiene mucho alcohol puedes pimplarte bastantes pelotazos hasta que te das cuenta de que llevas una cogorza de la hostia. A mí me engañó una vez esa puto brebaje del demonio y estuve hecho mierda varios días.
> 
> ...



En un hilo de fumbol hablar de pacharan y otros destilados paco NUNCA puede ser un off-topic.


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Hostia puta ... este off topic no lo puedo pasar.
> 
> El pacharán es criminal si se te va la mano, como es dulzón y parece que no tiene mucho alcohol puedes pimplarte bastantes pelotazos hasta que te das cuenta de que llevas una cogorza de la hostia. A mí me engañó una vez esa puto brebaje del demonio y estuve hecho mierda varios días.
> 
> ...



Yo probé uno casero en un pueblo de Álava y era puro diesel para el cuerpo


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Corea del Sur alomejor marca algún gol y acaba 4-2 o 5-1, pero vamos, opciones de remontar las mismas que las mias de acertar la primitiva. En cualquier caso participación bastante "honrosa", para casi cualquier equipo que no sea europeo o sudamericano, *unos octavos de final están bien.*



Mañana para Suiza es un gran día

Nunca han llegado a cuartos de final salvo en 1954


----------



## El chepa (5 Dic 2022)

Era Rivaldo o Lopera?


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> patxaran



Y el farias, 100% de afición paquista


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

En 2010 se las prometían muy felices hasta que Holanda les ganó en cuartos. Van muy sobrados siempre.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Sigo sin entender por qué La Piña costó 60M sin que sea una tapadera de la mafia o los narcos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Y en 2006 más de lo mismo. La prepotencia no es buena.


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En 2010 se las prometían muy felices hasta que Holanda les ganó en cuartos. Van muy sobrados siempre.



1-Qué asco de vuvuzelas
2-El gol de Brasil cantada del tronco3 como en el de Iniesta.


----------



## NORDWAND (5 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y el farias, 100% de afición paquista



Y la partida de mus


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

De quién es el balón ? ... que lo coja y se vaya ya a casa, por favor


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Dic 2022)

Coño... Sale al campo el Paco Martínez Soria de Brasil....


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

Hombre, yo os digo una cosa. Croacia ya ha cumplido de sobra, puede ir de VICTIMA, y la prepotencia brasileña ya la conocemos. No es que sea la tormenta perfecta, pero un buen caldo de cultivo para un collejón.

Seguramente no se produzca, pero Brasil hubiese firmado un camino hasta semifinales consistente en Corea del Sur (Cuando podría haber sido Portugal o Uruguay) y Croacia (Cuando podría haber sido España). Nos creemos mejor de lo que somos y los croatas siempre son luchadores.

Eso si, lo bueno es que unas semifinales con Argentina o con Paises Bajos son PAJA máxima, con lo que si pierden me rio, y si ganan, al menos tendremos un partido orgásmico.


----------



## vegahermosa (5 Dic 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Quitas a Vinicius y pones a Gabriel Jesús o Antonhy y es el mismo equipo. A Brasil le sobran Vinicius y hoy brilla porque tiene espacios



si no digo que no cumplan e incluso sean muy buenos, pero no tienen nada que ver. uno juega en el madrid y los otros por ahí. vinicius ha crecido escandalosamente.

y eso de que le sobran vinicius, si, ya veo lo que le sobran jugadores con vision de juego, regate, gol y con potencia y velocidad por banda izquierda.

le sobran por los cojones..


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Brasil está ya más que relajado.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

No joder, se va Hwanito


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No joder, se va Hwanito



HA pedido perdon el chaval...


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*Hace historia en los Mundiales con una técnica que se le van a copiar todos los porteros desde hoy*

Livakovic se convirtió en el primer portero en parar los dos primeros penaltis. Esperó justo a que los lanzadores golpearan para saltar hacía adelante.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Ojito la que han tenido


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

He visto pocos fueras de juego más PACO que ese. 

Va a meter gol el coreano, y su compañero que está en el suelo (Y en fuera de juego), justo bloquea el tiro


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Dic 2022)

El culo del compañero caido ha evitado el gol.


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

La paró con el culo, no es su día.


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Dic 2022)

Estaba buscando datos futbolísticos sobre Brasil.


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

Los comentaristas anglos hablando de plantas desalinizadoras y sitios que ver en Catar en lugar del partido.


----------



## ArturoB (5 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Estaba buscando datos futbolísticos sobre Brasil.



En Qatar tiene pinta de haber buenas pvtas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Los koreans tienen honor, siguen corriendo detrás del balón


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

el segundo tiempo es de los coreanos, yo creo que el árbitro va a decretar el combate nulo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL DE LOS CHINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Empieza la remontada


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## MODERN_MASKING (5 Dic 2022)

acaba de meter Corea y dice uno de Radio Marca todo emocionado:

"Hay partido, hay partido!!"


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

El gol del honor


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

4-1 ... empezó la remontada, ya lo avisé


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Golazo...el gol del mundial, un ex jugador del Girona, los mejores koreans son catalanes


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Dic 2022)

Ahora viene la " Remuntada ".... Vamos chavales ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Aonde andaríamos si esto fvese un 2-1


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

Bueno, Brasil llevaba unos buenos minutos pensando ya en Croacia están muy relajados.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

MODERN_MASKING dijo:


> acaba de meter Corea y dice uno de Radio Marca todo emocionado:
> 
> "Hay partido, hay partido!!"


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

En cuánto de nuevo pongan su máquina a engrasar llega el quinto gol ya verán.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

Bueno, gol "justo" para maquillar y aumentar levemente el honor de la derrota.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Sale el otro Hwanito, hay que creer


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Dic 2022)

No entiendo el cambio de portero.


----------



## FeiJiao (5 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> brasil esta a otro nivel



Mientras no se tope con un europeo fuerte...


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No entiendo el cambio de portero.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sale el otro Hwanito, hay que creer



Y lee ha salido por lee


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Golazo...el gol del mundial, un ex jugador del Girona, los mejores koreans son catalanes


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

los brasileiros perdiendo tiempo, se palpa el miedo


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Y otro retrasado jvgando con los pies


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2022)

juan is down


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No entiendo el cambio de portero.



Era el único que no había tenido minutos, no todos son LE


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

Ha metido uno Corea?

Remuntada?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

Corea necesita meter el tercero antes que el segundo, que alguien se lo comunique


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*Déjalo, ya está muerto*


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (5 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Cierto, pero no ha dicho que los 5 foreros los fuesen a meter, solo que los tirarían mejor que los japoneses. Lo cual no es difícil, es que hasta el que han metido iba flojo, centrado y a media altura.



Me parece que no eres consciente del doritero medio que hay por aquí ...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ha metido uno Corea?
> 
> Remuntada?



Brasil ha ganado el mundial, sólo marruecos puede detenerlos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

4 de descuento, un gol por minuto y hecho


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

Llevamos 6 partidos, solo 1 prórroga, los favoritos pasando sin mucho apuro... y solo quedamos nosotros.

La probabilidad sugiere que mañana puede ser un día "difícil", aunque es solo la probabilidad.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Brasil ha ganado el mundial, sólo marruecos puede detenerlos



Lo única broza que queda que no sea UEFA o CONMEBOL, se hace una Urocopa invitando a los bolvdos y a los brasidas y viene a ser igval


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

Alves quiere su golito del inserso


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Corea necesita meter el tercero antes que el segundo, que alguien se lo comunique



Tienen tiempo. Hay prórroga.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (5 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Llevamos 6 partidos, solo 1 prórroga, los favoritos pasando sin mucho apuro... y solo quedamos nosotros.
> 
> La probabilidad sugiere que mañana puede ser un día "difícil", aunque es solo la probabilidad.



A lo mejor el que cae es Portugal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Déjalo, ya está muerto*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Llevamos 6 partidos, solo 1 prórroga, los favoritos pasando sin mucho apuro... y solo quedamos nosotros.
> 
> La probabilidad sugiere que mañana puede ser un día "difícil", aunque es solo la probabilidad.



La única sorpresa del torneo es Alemania, han hecho el ridículo, como lo hicimos nosotros en el 2014, bueno nuestro ridículo fue peor todavía en la formas, pero a fin de cuentas el mismo resultado


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Llevamos 6 partidos, solo 1 prórroga, los favoritos pasando sin mucho apuro... y solo quedamos nosotros.
> 
> La probabilidad sugiere que mañana puede ser un día "difícil", aunque es solo la probabilidad.



Según el tarot del hilo, pasaremos de ronda

Pero con "movida"...


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

Cuartos de final

Mundial 2006: 6 europeas, Brasil y Argentina
Mundial 2010: 3 europeas, 4 sudamericanas y Ghana
Mundial 2014: 4 europeas, Brasil, Argentina, Colombia y Costa Rica
Mundial 2018: 6 europeas, Brasil y Uruguay
Mundial 2022: 5 o 6 europeas, Brasil y Argentina

En los últimos 4 Mundiales, de 32 equipos, solo 2 paises de otras confederaciones (Ghana y Costa Rica) han llegado a Cuartos de final. 19 veces Europa, 11 sudamerica (4 Brasil, 3 Argentina, 2 Uruguay, 1 Colombia, 1 Paraguay)... Contando este, ya tenemos seguro 24 europeas, 13 sudamericanas, con opción de 25 europeas.

Vamos que si, que es un Mundial. Pero al final es una Eurocopa + 3-4 Sudamericanas top. El resto están un poco de invitados a ver lo que cae.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> La única sorpresa del torneo es Alemania, han hecho el ridículo, como lo hicimos nosotros en el 2014, bueno nuestro ridículo fue peor todavía en la formas, pero a fin de cuentas el mismo resultado



Y es el segundo consecutivo. Alemania debe pensar qué está haciendo mal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cuartos de final
> 
> Mundial 2006: 6 europeas, Brasil y Argentina
> Mundial 2010: 3 europeas, 4 sudamericanas y Ghana
> ...



Y en las dos últimas, a no ser que nosotros la caguemos: 6 europeas, 2 sudacas


----------



## Vinicius Junior (5 Dic 2022)

Sigo pensando que Francia se los folla a todos, faveleros incluidos.


----------



## Zarpa (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y es el segundo consecutivo. Alemania debe pensar qué está haciendo mal.



Ya no les dejan ir hasta arriba de pervitin.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y es el segundo consecutivo. Alemania debe pensar qué está haciendo mal.



es increible, dos mundiales seguidos eliminados en la liguilla de grupos, esto con franco no pasaba


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y en las dos últimas, a no ser que nosotros la caguemos: 6 europeas, 2 sudacas



En 1998 también fueron 6 europeas, Brasil y Argentina en Cuartos.
En 2002 hubo algo más de mezcla: 4 europeas, Brasil, EEUU, Senegal y Corea del Sur.

Quitando la rareza de 2002, todos los mundiales de 32 equipos son muy parecidos. En 2010-2014 hubo ahi un pequeño repunte del fútbol sudamericano, pero si no son normalmente 75% Europeas, 25% Sudamericanas y se acabó lo que se daba.


----------



## Smurf (5 Dic 2022)

Bueno va quedando claro que España está a años luz de los importantitos y que nos echan los moros o los cristianos.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*Brasil baila a Corea*

Primera parte de antología de la canarinha, con goles de Vinicius, Neymar, Richarlison y Paquetá, y segunda de baño y masaje. La selección de Tite argumenta su candidatura.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Sigo pensando que Francia se los folla a todos, faveleros incluidos.



Francia es su bestia negra.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y en las dos últimas, a no ser que nosotros la caguemos: 6 europeas, 2 sudacas



habría que hacer un torneo semicerrado, las selecciones que hayan sido campeonas deben jugar sí o sí, es un drama que tengamos a Corea, Senegal etc y no esté Italia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Brasil solo les ganó en 1958. No creo que los brazzer-leños quieran a los africanos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> habría que hacer un torneo semicerrado, las selecciones que hayan sido campeonas deben jugar sí o sí, es un drama que tengamos a Corea, Senegal etc y no esté Italia



Un torneo intermedio con las 14 mejores europeas más Brasil y Argentina.


----------



## chomin (5 Dic 2022)

No me gusta nada que la única posibilidad de que llegue a cuartos una seleccion no eurosudaca o que llegue una africana sea Marruecos, se viene TONGAZO o somos muy superiores o nos eliminan.


----------



## MODERN_MASKING (5 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> No me gusta nada que la única posibilidad de que llegue a cuartos una seleccion no eurosudaca o que llegue una africana sea Marruecos, se viene tongazo o somos muy superiores o nos eliminan.


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y es el segundo consecutivo. Alemania debe pensar qué está haciendo mal.



En este les ha echado la organización de Catar. El 2-1 de Japón contra España no fue dirigido contra España, sino contra Alemania.

Edito: Justo el forero anterior ha puesto el motivo:


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

Cuidado pues

*El argentino Rapallini pitará el Marruecos-España*


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> habría que hacer un torneo semicerrado, las selecciones que hayan sido campeonas deben jugar sí o sí, es un drama que tengamos a Corea, Senegal etc y no esté Italia



No, si el problema viene que des 12 plazas más, y el 60% se las des a las confederaciones que precisamente flojean. En vez de subir el nivel medio, lo que haces es diluirlo.

Es decir, si ahora de 32 paises, tenemos 17-18 de las confederaciones "buenas" (56%), en 2026 vamos a tener de 48 paises, 22-23 de las confederaciones buenas (48%).

Siempre están con que "es que a las confederaciones flojas hay que darles oportunidades". Llevamos 3 décadas donde los buenos de otras confederaciones pueden jugar contra los europeos y sudamericanos, y no hay ninguna mejora. No se ven cambios. El nivel medio en Europa en cambio SI ha subido, eso se ve cuando Italia no se clasifica 2 veces seguidas, por ejemplo...

Un Mundial tiene que ser un Mundial, pero al final la FIFA tiene que cuidarlo. Si monta un Mundial de 7 partidos, y los 4 primeros partidos que ocupan el 80% del calendario prácticamente no valen para nada, pues a que hemos venido aquí.


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Francia es su bestia negra.



Hostias cierto,que yo recuerde sin ir a Wikipedia 

1986(cuartos Platini

1998(final Zidane)

2006(cuartos Zidane)


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

Mañana manita
Hay que quedar bien pa entrar al auténtico mondial donde se nos espera


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

No me vengáis con colacsos ni gilipolleces, eh
que parecemos nuevocs


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

*No olviden que se reían de él: absoluta locura de definición de Vinicius ante 5 rivales*

El jugador del Real Madrid abrió el marcador con una definición maravillosa. Encontró un hueco minúsculo entre una marea de jugadores coreanos.


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *No olviden que se reían de él: absoluta locura de definición de Vinicius ante 5 rivales*
> 
> El jugador del Real Madrid abrió el marcador con una definición maravillosa. Encontró un hueco minúsculo entre una marea de jugadores coreanos.



Es fundamental que el mundial lo gane Vini y no Ratapé.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

Bueno mañana:

Marruecos - España. Lo hubiesemos firmado, pero lo cierto es que el ambiente "peculiar" sugiere no confiarse. España debería ganar, esperemos no volver a la época oscura de las derrotas PACO, porque puede pasar. El estadio no va a ayudar una mierda, eso tengámoslo claro.
Portugal - Suiza. Aunque Portugal es numéricamente favorita, yo creo que Suiza ha jugado muy bien en un grupo bastante más duro que el de Portugal, y que puede colarse en Cuartos. Apuesto por Suiza.


----------



## Octubrista (5 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> En este les ha echado la organización de Catar. El 2-1 de Japón contra España no fue dirigido contra España, sino contra Alemania.
> 
> Edito: Justo el forero anterior ha puesto el motivo:



Lo cierto es que las selecciones más "políticas" y politizadas, ya están en casa, Alemania, y Dinamarca, falta Inglaterra rumbo a casa.


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Un Mundial tiene que ser un Mundial, pero al final la FIFA tiene que cuidarlo. Si monta un Mundial de 7 partidos, y los 4 primeros partidos que ocupan el 80% del calendario prácticamente no valen para nada, pues a que hemos venido aquí.



Sí valdrían para una cosa: Para disminuir la probabilidad de que un día malo te eche del mundial. A mí sí me gustaría más equipos pero sin aumentar la cantidad de grupos. Así, en vez de tener grupos de 4 equipos en la primera fase, los tendríamos de 5, (clasificándose los 2 primeros como ahora), y sería más difícil que por perder o empatar el primer día contra un rival exótico te quedes fuera, ya que en la primera fase hay más sorpresas. Habría más partidos en total (bueno para los aficionados) pero sólo 1 más para cada equipo en la primera fase (bueno para los equipos para no hacerles jugar demasiado).


----------



## Vinicius Junior (5 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> habría que hacer un torneo semicerrado, las selecciones que hayan sido campeonas deben jugar sí o sí, es un drama que tengamos a Corea, Senegal etc y no esté Italia



Es lo que tiene que haya que contentar a cada confederación para elegir presidente de la FIFA.


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *No olviden que se reían de él: absoluta locura de definición de Vinicius ante 5 rivales*
> 
> El jugador del Real Madrid abrió el marcador con una definición maravillosa. Encontró un hueco minúsculo entre una marea de jugadores coreanos.



Ese gol tan pronto ha sido decisivo para el devenir del partido.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo única broza que queda que no sea UEFA o CONMEBOL, se hace una Urocopa invitando a los bolvdos y a los brasidas y viene a ser igval



Lo dije el otro día

Los 16 de la nations league + los 4 que asciendan de la liga B + 4 invitados y que Europa pase de perder el tiempo en mundiales en países exóticos


----------



## JAGGER (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno mañana:
> 
> Marruecos - España. Lo hubiesemos firmado, pero lo cierto es que el ambiente "peculiar" sugiere no confiarse. España debería ganar, esperemos no volver a la época oscura de las derrotas PACO, porque puede pasar. El estadio no va a ayudar una mierda, eso tengámoslo claro.
> Portugal - Suiza. Aunque Portugal es numéricamente favorita, yo creo que Suiza ha jugado muy bien en un grupo bastante más duro que el de Portugal, y que puede colarse en Cuartos. Apuesto por Suiza.



Mañana partido duro y difícil de derroir, pasamos llorando pero marcando al menos 

En cuartos,contra Suiza. Nos anulan táctica y defensivamente. 0-0 y penalties. Y pasamos 

Y en la semifinal contra Francia, apuestas de 3 a 1 a favor de Francia, clara favorita, medio hilo anti pensando en cuantos goles marcará Mbappé... y Ejpaña hace un partido como el de Costa Rica, 2-1 y a la final


----------



## Th89 (5 Dic 2022)

Estáis sugiriendo una especie de "SuperMundial", que a mí me parece de lujo eh, pero sabemos que a los corruptos que mandan no les interesa, ni por asomo.

Hay que trincar pasta y hacer mucho tráfico de influencias, y eso implica meter más equipuchos de medio pelo, pasa en la CL y pasará en los Mundiales. El fútbol es de los fans, bitches


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Lo cierto es que las selecciones más "políticas" y politizadas, ya están en casa, Alemania, y Dinamarca, falta Inglaterra rumbo a casa.



España, gracias la larga mano (y polla) del emérito, sigue teniendo buenas relaciones con EL MORO RICO (Arabia Saudi) 

El bobierno acaba de firmar un contrato con ellos.para construir otros 5 buques de guerra para Navantia. Eso no lo hace Cualquiera con un país que es superestrategico para "occidente " 

Y el moro rico manda,paga y caga al pobre (Marruecos) como y cuando quiere...


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

Y que sólo sean seleccionaplas preferentemente jubadores contrastaos y con títulos nacionales e internacionales en sus clubes en primera sobre caprichitos o promesas y que se reservan pa esos caprichitos particulares 2 plazas no más.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo dije el otro día
> 
> Los 16 de la nations league + los 4 que asciendan de la liga B + 4 invitados y que Europa pase de perder el tiempo en mundiales en países exóticos



La UEFA y la Conmebol se han dado cuenta. Lo de la Finalísima de este año no es casualidad. Y ya están dejando caer que la La Liga de Naciones la jueguen también los Sudamericanos de alguna forma. Van de la mano porque al final saben que les interesa a ambas.

La FIFA es imbécil. Con sus corruptelas está consiguiendo que el torneo más top que exite en el planeta Tierra empiece a degenerar y a perder prestigio.  Es difícil gestionar peor las cosas, la verdad.


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Mañana partido duro y difícil de derroir, pasamos llorando pero marcando al menos
> 
> En cuartos,contra Suiza. Nos anulan táctica y defensivamente. 0-0 y penalties. Y pasamos
> 
> Y en la semifinal contra Francia, apuestas de 3 a 1 a favor de Francia, clara favorita, medio hilo anti pensando en cuantos goles marcará Mbappé... y Ejpaña hace un partido como el de Costa Rica, 2-1 y a la final



haha sólo falta el momento en que nos toca el gordo de Navidad


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La *UEFA y la Conmebol se han dado cuenta. Lo de la Finalísima de este año no es casualidad. Y ya están dejando caer que la La Liga de Naciones la jueguen también los Sudamericanos de alguna forma*. Van de la mano porque al final saben que les interesa a ambas.
> 
> La FIFA es imbécil. Con sus corruptelas está consiguiendo que el torneo más top que exite en el planeta Tierra empiece a degenerar y a perder prestigio.  Es difícil gestionar peor las cosas, la verdad.



No jodas?

Eso es un cisma no visto desde que Bernabeu se la sacara con la copa de Europa.

Esa competicion podría desbancar al mundial


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

Al mundial se le pone cara de Ferias 










Copa de Ferias - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> No jodas?
> 
> Eso es un cisma no visto desde que Bernabeu se la sacara con la copa de Europa.
> 
> Esa competicion podría desbancar al mundial











Conmebol da nuevo paso para jugar la Nations League de UEFA


En Sudamérica se analiza formato de clasificación, entre las opciones está creación de una Nations League propia.




www.tudn.com


----------



## MODERN_MASKING (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Mañana partido duro y difícil de derroir, pasamos llorando pero marcando al menos
> 
> En cuartos,contra Suiza. Nos anulan táctica y defensivamente. 0-0 y penalties. Y pasamos
> 
> Y en la semifinal contra Francia, apuestas de 3 a 1 a favor de Francia, clara favorita, medio hilo anti pensando en cuantos goles marcará Mbappé... y Ejpaña hace un partido como el de Costa Rica, 2-1 y a la final



Pero termina, joer.

En la final Brasil hace ocasiones pero no las mete mientras que España soba el balón hasta la saciedad y más allá. Finalmente Asensio mete un misil o Morata remata algo de cabeza y campeones 1-0.


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

La *Copa de Ferias nació «a instancias de la propia FIFA*»,[8] ya que el torneo se fundó bajo sus propias normas y estatutos, y también por el hecho de que «*debía permanecer al margen de competiciones de clubs*».[9] Ideada por el entonces vicepresidente Ernst B. Thommen,[10] se consideró una de las competiciones de clubes más relevantes junto a la Copa de Europa y Recopa de Europa.[11]

Disputada íntegramente en territorio europeo, la competición se creó el 18 de abril de 1955 y se instituyó el 2 de enero de 1956, dos semanas después de la creación de la Copa de Europa,[1][12] por iniciativa de los ya mencionados ejecutivos, con la finalidad de enfrentar a los mejores clubes de fútbol y equipos representativos *de ciudades europeas y que albergaran además ferias de muestras internacionale*s, o sea, la mayor parte de Europa en general: Barcelona, Basilea, Leipzig, Copenhague, Birmingham, Colonia, Fráncfort del Meno, Lausana, Londres, Milán, Viena y Zagreb fueron las primeras ciudades elegidas donde se disputaron los enfrentamientos.


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2022)

Me parece muy difícil que la UEFA vaya contra la FIFA y que se cargue el mundial con una Liga de las Naciones ampliada. Hay mucho arraigo y corruptelas.


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Me parece muy difícil que la UEFA vaya contra la FIFA y que se cargue el mundial con una Liga de las Naciones ampliada. Hay mucho arraigo y corruptelas.



Cierto 

Pero lo que va quedando claro a lo largo de las 3 últimas décadas es que han metido El fútbol con calzador en regiones sin arraigo del deporte rey y al final nada de nada.


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2022)

Pregunta para @Edu.R 

¿Los alemanes piensan que el 2-1 de Japón fue contra ellos?


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Me parece muy difícil que la UEFA vaya contra la FIFA y que se cargue el mundial con una Liga de las Naciones ampliada. Hay mucho arraigo y corruptelas.



Está el mundo del fútbol en un momento en el que, debido al flujo incesante de dinero que ha entrado, "puede haber una ruptura muy grande" y a saber donde acaba todo (Lo mismo en la mierda máxima).

A nivel de clubes a la UEFA le están echando un pulso, y si los jueces europeos le quitan la "patria potestad" de la Champions League a la UEFA esta puede sobrereaccionar.

Yo no descarto nada. O el fútbol cambia ahora, o no cambiará en los próximos 50 años.

Recordemos que en los años 50, es cuando se empezarón a hacer competiciones que iban más allá de lo nacional: La Copa de Europa nació en 1956 y la Eurocopa de selecciones en 1960. Y por ejemplo, la Bundesliga alemana se creó justo en los años 60, y hubo muchos problemas porque había muchas "mini-bundesligas" y nadie quería dar su brazo a torcer.


----------



## MODERN_MASKING (5 Dic 2022)

BSO para mañana


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pregunta para @Edu.R
> 
> ¿Los alemanes piensan que el 2-1 de Japón fue contra ellos?



No. Aquí se hizo mucha autocrítica de que "no le ganamos a Japón, y el último día no dependíamos de nosotros mismos", y al final han admitido que la cagada fue suya. En los últimos dias "medio de coña", más de uno me ha dicho que alomejor España "no hizo lo suficiente (Traducción = se dejaron ganar)" con una medio sonrisilla. Pero a nadie se le pasa por la cabeza que todo fuese un complot.

También te digo, este año estában super pasotas con el Mundial. Para los alemanes, el Mundial (Y la Eurocopa) es una época de ver los partidos EN LA CALLE. La Eurocopa del 2024 la van a agarrar con muchas ganas. De hecho espero seguir aquí en Alemania en Junio de 2024 e irme a ver todos los partidos que pueda, porque huele a que va a ser la leche.


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Dic 2022)

Me cago en la puta,

mañana vamos a destruir a los putos moros de mierda, hostia,

3-0 con doblete de Morata.

Después a salir por ahí a cazar follacabras hijosdeputa y reventarles la cabeza,
le voy a meter fuego a la frutería del puto moronegro de mi pueblo.

Tanto susto, me cago en dios.


----------



## Th89 (5 Dic 2022)

MODERN_MASKING dijo:


>



Que diosismo de vídeo, me he puesto hasta palote


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Me cago en la puta,
> 
> mañana vamos a destruir a los putos moros de mierda, hostia,
> 
> ...



Morota? no sé, no sé...


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

MODERN_MASKING dijo:


>



Dios!, lo mejor lo de Perejil. El único momento de Gloria militar española que he vivido en mi vida.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

Mañana hay que salir a por la manita.

3 goles de Gavi y 2 de Pedrín


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

Venga

que el mondial empieza en cuartos


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

como se colacsen me cago en to me cago


----------



## Bartleby (6 Dic 2022)

Los bailecitos de Brasil le dan a uno ganas de ponerse a segar piernas. Me imagino que no dedicarían mucho tiempo al baile si tuvieran delante a Pablo Alfaro y Javi Navarro


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los bailecitos de Brasil le dan a uno ganas de ponerse a segar piernas. Me imagino que no dedicarían mucho tiempo al baile si tuvieran delante a Pablo Alfaro y Javi Navarro



Ya vendrá la hostia, no te preocupes. Sed pacientes.


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los bailecitos de Brasil le dan a uno ganas de ponerse a segar piernas. Me imagino que no dedicarían mucho tiempo al baile si tuvieran delante a Pablo Alfaro y Javi Navarro



Los ingleses no soportan ver a gente feliz.


----------



## Raul83 (6 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los bailecitos de Brasil le dan a uno ganas de ponerse a segar piernas. Me imagino que no dedicarían mucho tiempo al baile si tuvieran delante a Pablo Alfaro y Javi Navarro



Amargado


----------



## Raul83 (6 Dic 2022)

Mañana prohibido echarse la siesta


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los bailecitos de Brasil le dan a uno ganas de ponerse a segar piernas. Me imagino que no dedicarían mucho tiempo al baile si tuvieran delante a Pablo Alfaro y Javi Navarro



Bien que lloraba el pancho ese al que le rompió el hocico Javi Navarro.


----------



## LMLights (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Me cago en la puta,
> 
> mañana vamos a destruir a los putos moros de mierda, hostia,
> 
> ...




Ummmm MORATA (de Tajuña), contra los MOROS.......y toda la propaganda que han hecho (institucionalmente) de que van a haber disturbios y tal. MORATA y la MORERIA.......


MÁS MORATA que nunca







el partido lo veremos en un BAR PACO de MORATALAZ......... 












Snowball dijo:


> Mañana partido duro y difícil de derroir, pasamos llorando pero marcando al menos
> 
> En cuartos,contra Suiza. Nos anulan táctica y defensivamente. 0-0 y penalties. Y pasamos
> 
> Y en la semifinal contra Francia, apuestas de 3 a 1 a favor de Francia, clara favorita, medio hilo anti pensando en cuantos goles marcará Mbappé... y Ejpaña hace un partido como el de Costa Rica, 2-1 y a la final



Yo creo que GANA ESPAÑA, pero SUFRIENDO, es imposible con un Moro al lado no sufrir. Nunca puedes bajar la guardia.







Snowball dijo:


> Mañana partido duro y difícil de derroir, pasamos llorando pero marcando al menos
> 
> En cuartos,contra Suiza. Nos anulan táctica y defensivamente. 0-0 y penalties. Y pasamos
> 
> Y en la semifinal contra Francia, apuestas de 3 a 1 a favor de Francia, clara favorita, medio hilo anti pensando en cuantos goles marcará Mbappé... y Ejpaña hace un partido como el de Costa Rica, 2-1 y a la final



No, la serie lógica es jugar contra nuestros vecinos (una serie curiosa), Marruecos, Portugal y obviamente Francia en Semifinales.
Final contra BRASIL o ARGENTINA. Está escrito.




Snowball dijo:


> Cuidado pues
> 
> *El argentino Rapallini pitará el Marruecos-España*



PELIGRO.

DANGER.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los ingleses no soportan ver a gente feliz.



Es irlandés.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Joder, el penalti a favor de brasil no es ni de coña


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Bien que lloraba el pancho ese al que le rompió el hocico Javi Navarro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1282746



No solo el hocico sino la mandíbula. 
En aquellos tiempos salía todo gratis, el Cerdilla, equipo de carniceros. 
Pobre Arango.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Ummmm MORATA (de Tajuña), contra los MOROS.......y toda la propaganda que han hecho (institucionalmente) de que van a haber disturbios y tal. MORATA y la MORERIA.......
> 
> 
> MÁS MORATA que nunca
> ...



Tenemos un arma secreta en el equipo,

Rodri gritará تخطى ذلك (pásala) y no podrán diferenciarlo de un marroquí,

pivote defensivo recuperador premium.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

A mí me parece que les vamos a hacer una manita y que el mondial empieza en cuartos.

Lo único que me acojona es que les de colacso a los príncipes de Luisenrique esos y que se ponga a hacer cambios de chalao y que luego diga en rueda de prensa "estamos elimiñaos? ah, pues no lo sabía" o algo así.

eso me disgustaría un poquito


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

MODERN_MASKING dijo:


>



Verguenza ajena a raudales.


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No solo el hocico sino la mandíbula.
> En aquellos tiempos salía todo gratis, el Cerdilla, equipo de carniceros.
> Pobre Arango.



Y lo dice uno del patético de Madrid


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y lo dice uno del patético de Madrid



Del Atleti recuerdo a López y Tomás. 
Aparte de esos ningún otro especialmente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Raul83 (6 Dic 2022)

Ahora en el Chirincirco un morroquí diciendo que lo que los marroquíes hicieron en Bélgica tras el partido fueron otros, que los morroquíes no hacen eso.


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Me parece excelente, un moro debe representar a sus semejantes.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Demasiao mondial por hoy
espero no tener pesadillas


----------



## Ritalapollera (6 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Dios!, lo mejor lo de Perejil. El único momento de Gloria militar española que he vivido en mi vida.



Aún recuerdo cómo los progres de mierda rabiaban y pretendían mofarse del ejército.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La UEFA y la Conmebol se han dado cuenta. Lo de la Finalísima de este año no es casualidad. Y ya están dejando caer que la La Liga de Naciones la jueguen también los Sudamericanos de alguna forma. Van de la mano porque al final saben que les interesa a ambas.
> 
> La FIFA es imbécil. Con sus corruptelas está consiguiendo que el torneo más top que exite en el planeta Tierra empiece a degenerar y a perder prestigio.  Es difícil gestionar peor las cosas, la verdad.



Este Mundial está siendo una puta mierda, dicho sea de paso.


----------



## guanoincoming (6 Dic 2022)

La alineación ideal debería ser:
Ruiz Díaz de Vivar, 
Duque de Alba,
Fernández de Córdoba,
Cortés,
Pizarro,
Pelayo,
De Alvarado,
De Lezo,
Churruca,
De Bazán, y
Cabeza de Vaca, por su memorable resistencia aeróbica.


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los bailecitos de Brasil le dan a uno ganas de ponerse a segar piernas. Me imagino que no dedicarían mucho tiempo al baile si tuvieran delante a Pablo Alfaro y Javi Navarro



Sí fue él que desfachatez...


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Morata me parece que está a 6 goles de alcanzar a Silva en la tabla de máximos goleadores históricos de la selección y ocupar el 4° puesto. Lo logrará en ermondial?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> La alineación ideal debería ser:
> Ruiz Díaz de Vivar,
> Duque de Alba,
> Fernández de Córdoba,
> ...



Yo pondría a cervantes de portero, para que fuera una mezcla entre Unai y De Gea


----------



## Glokta (6 Dic 2022)

no entiendo las quejas con el mundial ahora, sabemos de siempre que van a ganar las europeas que ya tienen uno + holanda/portugal quizás, u argentina/brasil

esperad, si mañana pasan España y Portugal se quedan unos cuartos fetén


----------



## GT5 (6 Dic 2022)

Yo tengo brasileños en el trabajo y argentinas en el Instagram y os estáis perdiendo lo que el mundial es realmente. Veo dos mundos: vuestras tonterías y el mundo real.

En el mundo real cada gol genera que millones de imbéciles celebran como si estuvieran ganando la lotería, y tras la victoria fiestonaco. A la gente real se la sopla el fútbol, esta fiesta no va sobre un balón y una red.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Hoy es el día compañeros!!!!

Nuestros muchachos!!!! 

Muhama, joseimi, rachid, hakimi...los elegidos para la gloria.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> no entiendo las quejas con el mundial ahora, sabemos de siempre que van a ganar las europeas que ya tienen uno + holanda/portugal quizás, u argentina/brasil
> 
> esperad, si mañana pasan España y Portugal se quedan unos cuartos fetén



Nah se soluciona metiendo más selecciones morrallla


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Dic 2022)

hoy jugamos contra nuestros vecinos y *HERMANOS* marroquies. Es lo que he oído en la telemierda


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

En mi opinión los pupilos de Mohamed VI son superiores técnicamente a España, en lo físico estamos empatados, creo que nuestra.unica oportunidad es aburrirlos con la chorrada esa de los rondos en defensa que hacemos, aunque claro, si son un poco avispados harán como todos los equipos y nos presionanran la salida del balón, al hacer eso nuestros Tiki takers defensivos y portero comenzarán sus cagadas de todos los partidos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Waka Waka!!


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Moros días!











La nueva predicción de Los Simpsons sobre el Mundial: España a la final


La serie ha vaticinado en uno de sus capítulos que el combinado español llegará a la final, pero Brasil le privará el sueño de cosechar la segunda estrella.




as.com


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

La nueva predicción de Los Simpsons sobre el Mundial: *España a la final*

La serie de animación ha vaticinado en uno de sus capítulos que el combinado español llegará a la final, pero Brasil le privará el sueño de cosechar la segunda estrella


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Castillejos 1860

Villa Cisneros

Villa Sanjurjo

Sidi Ifni

Cabo Bojador

General Prim, General Echagüe, General Zavala, General Ros de Olano, General Primo de Rivera, Regimiento Caballería Alcántara N10, General Yagüe, General Millán Astray, General Sanjurjo, General Franco, General Mola, General Varela, Sargento Pepe Osorio, Soldado Joaquín Fandos... Y tantos caídos en tierras del moro que ningún chupapollad de los 22 españoles que componen el equipo nacional va a llegarle a la suela de lls zapatos.

Desde 1860 en adelante, Historia contemporánea, no he querido mencionar hacía años más lejanos.

Odio al moro siempre


----------



## Schenker (6 Dic 2022)

Porque sois muy jóvenes. El Argentina-Inglaterra de 1986, después de las Malvinas, fue lo más parecido a revivir la guerra que perdieron los pibes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> La nueva predicción de Los Simpsons sobre el Mundial: *España a la final*
> 
> La serie de animación ha vaticinado en uno de sus capítulos que el combinado español llegará a la final, pero Brasil le privará el sueño de cosechar la segunda estrella



la ultima final fue en las ultimas olimpiadas..los brazucas fueron por el lado facil y españa sub 21 tenia mas KM en las piernas que los que hacian la maraton y varios lesionados graves y 7 jugadores que venian de hacer la eurocopa


----------



## ravenare (6 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En mi opinión los pupilos de Mohamed VI son superiores técnicamente a España, en lo físico estamos empatados, creo que nuestra.unica oportunidad es aburrirlos con la chorrada esa de los rondos en defensa que hacemos, aunque claro, si son un poco avispados harán como todos los equipos y nos presionanran la salida del balón, al hacer eso nuestros Tiki takers defensivos y portero comenzarán sus cagadas de todos los partidos.



Se nota que sabes mucho de fútbol. Quieres un plátano muchacho? Si o no?

España como nación está totalmente condenada.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Tenemos arma secreta


----------



## Hamtel (6 Dic 2022)

Aprovechad para visitar a vuestro camello de confianza antes del partido.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Quién se apunta a ver el parido en la Florida*?

Un tal Morad me ha invitado a su casa

Me ha dicho que entre vecinos todo debe ser paz y cordialidad

* En el barrio de la Florida de Hospitalet


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (6 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los ingleses no soportan ver a gente feliz.



Roy Keane es irlandés.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Me dan ganas de ir a ver los zulos a la hora del partido, para ver con quién va la panchitada


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

*Una generación con el corazón partido: "Somos españoles, pero vamos con Marruecos"*
PREMIUM

ABRAHAM P. ROMERO
@AbrahamRomero_
Madrid
Actualizado Lunes, 5 diciembre 2022 - 22:40
La comunidad marroquí en España explica a EL MUNDO su sentir ante el duelo / Dispositivo especial de la Policía para evitar disturbios. "Los conflictivos tienen todo nuestro rechazo", claman las asociaciones / "Que prevalezca el espíritu deportivo", pide la embajadora Benyaich


Unidos por la paguita


----------



## Cicciolino (6 Dic 2022)

Sois más fantasmas que este Cásper morapio, furbolerdos:


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Roy Keane es irlandés.



TV inglesa, y los irlandeses son otros amargaos.


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Aún recuerdo cómo los progres de mierda rabiaban y pretendían mofarse del ejército.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Les habría encantado que los marroquíes hubieran tirado los helos y matado a los militares.


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> *Una generación con el corazón partido: "Somos españoles, pero vamos con Marruecos"*
> PREMIUM
> 
> ABRAHAM P. ROMERO
> ...



NO tienen el corazón partido. Van con Marruecos, son marroquíes de corazón.


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Me dan ganas de ir a ver los zulos a la hora del partido, para ver con quién va la panchitada



España. Como se entere Colau se va a llevar un gran disgusto.


----------



## cebollo (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Me dan ganas de ir a ver los zulos a la hora del partido, para ver con quién va la panchitada



Deberían ser neutrales porque los moros se follan a sus hermanas y los españoles también.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

La mitad son moros locales 

La otra mitad moros que viven en Francia y Bélgica


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Ermindial empieza en cuartos, ñeños!

Aun no estamos ni dentro ni fora


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Se nota que sabes mucho de fútbol. Quieres un plátano muchacho? Si o no?
> 
> España como nación está totalmente condenada.




    
Que pasa esta semana no as rociado y estás de mal humor?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ermindial empieza en cuartos, ñeños!
> 
> Aun no estamos ni dentro ni fora



Aquí todavía era extractora


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Conmebol da nuevo paso para jugar la Nations League de UEFA
> 
> 
> En Sudamérica se analiza formato de clasificación, entre las opciones está creación de una Nations League propia.
> ...



no me pareceria mal incorporar a las mejores de sudamerica, argentina, brasil, colombia, urguay, etc, no estan muy por debajo de las europeas de segundo nivel. 

o que hicieran un torneo paralelo y los dos campeones continentales se enfrentasen en una finalisima para ver quien es el mejor del mundo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

hermanos hispanos los de costa rica, que de latinos no tienen nada ningun hispanoamericano.


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


>



Qué ganas de hacer el ridiculo quedando como un puto toallero pesetero. 

Cuando nadces pobre sigues siendo un pobre de mierda aunque tengas cientos de millones.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Qué ganas de hacer el ridiculo quedando como un puto toallero pesetero.
> 
> Cuando nadces pobre sigues siendo un pobre de mierda aunque tengas cientos de millones.



En lugar de irse dignamente al Sporting de Portugal, pero claro ahí no hay petrodólares.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> hoy jugamos contra nuestros vecinos y *HERMANOS* marroquies. Es lo que he oído en la telemierda



Antes, durante y después del partido verás qué buenos hermanos son


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Qué ganas de hacer el ridiculo quedando como un puto toallero pesetero.
> 
> Cuando nadces pobre sigues siendo un pobre de mierda aunque tengas cientos de millones.



es que aunque cayera eliminado hoy. Retirarse en un mundial, para un jugador con sus registros, queda más elegante.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

El partido de Portugal va estar interesante pa ver a qué nos enfrentaremos...


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Caer hoy sería un gran ridículo para España y para LE. Caer hoy no justifica sus convocatorias de amiguetes ni mediocres dejando a otros en casa ni el tiikitokeo para aburrir a todo cristo. Como pierda todo cristo va a ir a por él. Se le puede perdonar caer en cuartos con una grande, en octavos con Marruecos y habiendo perdido con Japón, NO. Además recordemos que entre euro y mundial solo hemos ganado a Eslovaquia y Costa Rica. Parece el far$a de Javier en la champions.


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Caer hoy sería un gran ridículo para España y para LE. Caer hoy no justifica sus convocatorias de amiguetes ni mediocres dejando a otros en casa ni el tiikitokeo para aburrir a todo cristo. Como pierda todo cristo va a ir a por él. Se le puede perdonar caer en cuartos con una grande, en octavos con Marruecos y habiendo perdido con Japón, NO. Además recordemos que entre euro y mundial solo hemos ganado a Eslovaquia y Costa Rica. Parece el far$a de Javier en la champions.



y si pasa jugando bien y dominando?


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Caer hoy sería un gran ridículo para España y para LE. Caer hoy no justifica sus convocatorias de amiguetes ni mediocres dejando a otros en casa ni el tiikitokeo para aburrir a todo cristo. Como pierda todo cristo va a ir a por él. Se le puede perdonar caer en cuartos con una grande, en octavos con Marruecos y habiendo perdido con Japón, NO. Además recordemos que entre euro y mundial solo* hemos ganado a Eslovaquia y Costa Rica. *Parece el far$a de Javier en la champions.



Se logró la clasificación a la final four de la nation league


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> y si pasa jugando bien y dominando?



Hoy se lía. Yo ya tengo un buen bol de palomitas para mirar desde la ventana. Va a ser un güen pospartido.


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Alguna pagina fiable en espanol para ver el partido Espanyoles versus Menas ?

Lo voy a poner en clase


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Alguna pagina fiable en espanol para ver el partido Espanyoles versus Menas ?
> 
> Lo voy a poner en clase
> 
> ...



¿Sigues la liga francesa? Van a fichar a 30 franceses de nueva hornada para la temporada que viene jajajaja.


----------



## anulador de chortinas (6 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


>



Pero si han copiado el escudo del Madrid.


----------



## anulador de chortinas (6 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Alguna pagina fiable en espanol para ver el partido Espanyoles versus Menas ?
> 
> Lo voy a poner en clase
> 
> ...



Pero si lo ponen en la 1


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

*Corazón dividido*


----------



## Nicors (6 Dic 2022)

Los rojos hoy van a llorar, hordas de moros de razzias esta noche. Sangre, sudor y lágrimas de rojos....
Aúpa Marruecos.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

*Manejan el relato como nadie*


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Si los futbolistas no fueran unos putos acomodados, bastaría con ver a la morisma enfrente para ponerte a 1000 por hora y salir a morder y borrarlos del campo.

Espero que me den una alegría, no podría soportar perder contra la escoria moruna.


----------



## Scout.308 (6 Dic 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Sois más fantasmas que este Cásper morapio, furbolerdos:



Da la impresión que andas desesperado buscando atencioncita de furbolerdos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> y si pasa jugando bien y dominando?



Pues nos alegraremos todos.


----------



## Cicciolino (6 Dic 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Da la impresión que andas desesperado buscando atencioncita de furbolerdos.



BVSKO CALBO SINCOENTÓN SIN BIDA SEJIDOR DE HOMOCANIS EN CALNONSIYOS XARA HAMISTÁC CINSERA.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Corazón dividido*



Y en todo el mediterráneo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Manejan el relato como nadie*



A mí lo que me toca los huevos son los perrolistos que dicen que hay que perdonarle, mientras las encuestas dicen que el 70% no le queremos ni aunque venga arrastrándose desde Paguí. Los rastreros a equipos rastreros como el far$a.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Caer hoy sería un gran ridículo para España y para LE. Caer hoy no justifica sus convocatorias de amiguetes ni mediocres dejando a otros en casa ni el tiikitokeo para aburrir a todo cristo. Como pierda todo cristo va a ir a por él. Se le puede perdonar caer en cuartos con una grande, en octavos con Marruecos y habiendo perdido con Japón, NO. Además recordemos que entre euro y mundial solo hemos ganado a Eslovaquia y Costa Rica. Parece el far$a de Javier en la champions.



Estoy repasando la posible alineación marroquí y me estoy dando cuenta de que no es casual que Marruecos esté en octavos. Tiene casi toda la selección jugando en Europa en equipos de primer orden. Ninguna super-estrellita de la prensa, es cierto, pero aquí no hay cojos. Dos en el Sevilla, el portero Bono y Nesyri delantero; Los dos centrales uno en el Besitkas y el otro en el West Ham, Saiss y Aguerd; El lateral derecho en el PSG, Hakimi; El lateral izquierdo en el Bayern, Mazraoui; El medio centro juega en la Fiorentina, Amrabat; Sabiri, centrocampista de la Sampdoria y Ziyech delantero en el Chelsea.

Un equipo JODIDO y CABRÓN, que nos puede eliminar tranquilamente si se juega igual que contra Japón o la segunda parte contra Alemania.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

*Luis Enrique arriesga con Pedri*

Después de pasar roto buena parte de la 2021-22 por culpa del sobreesfuerzo, Xavi y Luis Enrique estaban mimando al canario, pero está volviendo a jugar casi todo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Estoy repasando la posible alineación marroquí y me estoy dando cuenta de que no es casual que Marruecos esté en octavos. Tiene casi toda la selección jugando en Europa en equipos de primer orden. Ninguna super-estrellita de la prensa, es cierto, pero aquí no hay cojos. Dos en el Sevilla, el portero Bono y Nesyri delantero; Los dos centrales uno en el Besitkas y el otro en el West Ham, Saiss y Aguerd; El lateral derecho en el PSG, Hakimi; El lateral izquierdo en el Bayern, Mazraoui; El medio centro juega en la Fiorentina, Amrabat; Sabiri, centrocampista de la Sampdoria y Ziyech delantero en el Chelsea.
> 
> Un equipo JODIDO y CABRÓN, que nos puede eliminar tranquilamente si se juega igual que contra Japón o la segunda parte contra Alemania.



Y más que van a crecer. El 10% de Europa ya es mora y creciendo. Y no tienen problema en reconocer que no se sienten europeos sino moros.
No son tuercebotas, son un equipo rápido y con buenos jugadores. Cayeron en copa áfrica pero eran de los favoritos. Son las selección más europizada de todas las africanas.
Bono es un muy buen portero. Los dos centrales son de un nivel medio-alto. Achraf es uno de los mejores laterales derechos y arriba Ziyech y En Nesyri te las pueden clavar pero bien. Como salgamos a tikitokear nos caen 4.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Se logró la clasificación a la final four de la nation league



Yo he sido un reconocido seguidor de la neishons pero está quedando más que claro que las grandes selecciones y jugadores no se la toman en serio.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

*En Brasil son más de samba que de táctica*


----------



## Ritalapollera (6 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Qué ganas de hacer el ridiculo quedando como un puto toallero pesetero.
> 
> Cuando nadces pobre sigues siendo un pobre de mierda aunque tengas cientos de millones.



Claro que sí SUBNORMAL, messi en cambio es un señor...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cebollo (6 Dic 2022)

Más que en la selección española yo confío en lo perdedores que son los marroquíes. Son musulmonos sin petróleo que es como ser negro y tenerla pequeña.

Mi pronóstico, España juega fatal y gana 1-0 con gol de rebote. Marruecos mete un gol en fuera de juego por poco, un poste y dos o tres ocasiones falladas muy claras. Juegan mejor y pierden.


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

anulador de chortinas dijo:


> Pero si lo ponen en la 1



Vivo en Gabacholandia


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> ¿Sigues la liga francesa? Van a fichas a 30 franceses de nueva hornada para la temporada que viene jajajaja.



Tienen la energia de las "banlieues" canalizada hacia el furbol y no en quemar contenedores o coches, no veo mal que esten en la Liga en lugar de delinquir.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

*Como si de un concurso de baile se tratara*


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Alguna pagina fiable en espanol para ver el partido Espanyoles versus Menas ?
> 
> Lo voy a poner en clase
> 
> ...



En esta página lo ponen y va bien, suelen ser comentaristas panchos.






Jeinz Macias


En Jeinz Macias encontrarás todo sobre el fútbol nacional e internacional, podrás seguir a los partidos de los equipos más importantes del mundo.




cd.jeinzmacias.net





Está otra por si tumban la primera.






Football Live Stream | FBStream - FBStream


HD Football Live Stream online for free. Here's how to stream every Football Game live. Select game and watch free Football live streaming! Get scores, schedule




tm.fbstream.tv


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Estoy repasando la posible alineación marroquí y me estoy dando cuenta de que no es casual que Marruecos esté en octavos. Tiene casi toda la selección jugando en Europa en equipos de primer orden. Ninguna super-estrellita de la prensa, es cierto, pero aquí no hay cojos. Dos en el Sevilla, el portero Bono y Nesyri delantero; Los dos centrales uno en el Besitkas y el otro en el West Ham, Saiss y Aguerd; El lateral derecho en el PSG, Hakimi; El lateral izquierdo en el Bayern, Mazraoui; El medio centro juega en la Fiorentina, Amrabat; Sabiri, centrocampista de la Sampdoria y Ziyech delantero en el Chelsea.
> 
> Un equipo JODIDO y CABRÓN, que nos puede eliminar tranquilamente si se juega igual que contra Japón o la segunda parte contra Alemania.




بعد ظهر هذا اليوم ، ستسجل إسبانيا 3 أهداف سينتهي بك الأمر بتناول شرائح لحم الخنزير الإسبانية بكل سرور.
baed zuhr hadha alyawm , satusajil 'iisbania 3 'ahdaf sayantahi bik al'amr bitanawul sharayih lahm alkhinzir al'iisbaniat bikuli srurin.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Dic 2022)

España puede dar la campanada y clasificarse para cuartos. Recordad donde leisteis esto.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> بعد ظهر هذا اليوم ، ستسجل إسبانيا 3 أهداف سينتهي بك الأمر بتناول شرائح لحم الخنزير الإسبانية بكل سرور.
> baed zuhr hadha alyawm , satusajil 'iisbania 3 'ahdaf sayantahi bik al'amr bitanawul sharayih lahm alkhinzir al'iisbaniat bikuli srurin.



A sala ma lukin


----------



## anulador de chortinas (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y más que van a crecer. El 10% de Europa ya es mora y creciendo. Y no tienen problema en reconocer que no se sienten europeos sino moros.
> No son tuercebotas, son un equipo rápido y con buenos jugadores. Cayeron en copa áfrica pero eran de los favoritos. Son las selección más europizada de todas las africanas.
> Bono es un muy buen portero. Los dos centrales son de un nivel medio-alto. Achraf es uno de los mejores laterales derechos y arriba Ziyech y En Nesyri te las pueden clavar pero bien. Como salgamos a tikitokear nos caen 4.



En Marruecos hay jugadores del Bayern Chelsea PSG Sevilla Osasuna Valladolid West Ham United, Queens Park Rangers, Burnley, Fiorentina, Sampdoria, Bari, Toulouse, Angers, Lieja y moros.

Haciendo un promedio comparativo son nivel medio de liga española, como un Espanyol, equipo siempre ganable pero que te puede ganar y gana a Madrid o Barsa uno de cada diez.

España actualmente es nivel parecido que nadie se engañe. No es el Madrid o el Barça.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> بعد ظهر هذا اليوم ، ستسجل إسبانيا 3 أهداف سينتهي بك الأمر بتناول شرائح لحم الخنزير الإسبانية بكل سرور.
> baed zuhr hadha alyawm , satusajil 'iisbania 3 'ahdaf sayantahi bik al'amr bitanawul sharayih lahm alkhinzir al'iisbaniat bikuli srurin.



Ni el DeepL puede con esa jerigonza.

¿Qué me está diciendo?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

anulador de chortinas dijo:


> En Marruecos hay jugadores del Bayern Chelsea PSG Sevilla Osasuna Valladolid West Ham United, Queens Park Rangers, Burnley, Fiorentina, Sampdoria, Bari, Toulouse, Angers, Lieja y moros.
> 
> Haciendo un promedio comparativo son nivel medio de liga española, como un Espanyol, equipo siempre ganable pero que te puede ganar y gana a Madrid o Barsa uno de cada diez.
> 
> España actualmente es nivel parecido que nadie se engañe. No es el Madrid o el Barça.



También los japos y los coreanos juegan la mitad en la premier y la bundesliga y en cuanto alguien se les ha puesto a jugar al fútbol, los ha dejado en ridículo


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> También los japos y los coreanos juegan la mitad en la premier y la bundesliga y en cuanto alguien se les ha puesto a jugar al fútbol, los ha dejado en ridículo



Curioso sentido del ridículo tienes.

Eliminados a penaltis por los subcampeones, no me parece muy ridículo. Y menos después de ganar su grupo derrotando a Alemania y a España. Se van con la cabeza muy alta los japos.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Como si de un concurso de baile se tratara*



Brasil, la gente mas poco seria del mundo. Ahora, en futbol, y notando todo lo visto hasta ahora, con mucho los mejores de este mundial. Solo veo a Argentina capaz de pararlos, con la performance de ayer le harian el culo un bebedero de patos a Francia igual que a Korea: No fueron solo los goles, en jugadas de nada dejaron unos detalles tecnicos que harian a la gente levantarse de los asientos en cualquier partido de primera, cosa que, por ejemplo Francia, no ha hecho, jugando exclusivamente contra equipos breva.


----------



## Jvsl36 (6 Dic 2022)

Juegan bien los Mohamed no lo subestimarla y son rápidos.
Presionan alto y generan ocasiones de gol,es un rival duro.


----------



## Jvsl36 (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> También los japos y los coreanos juegan la mitad en la premier y la bundesliga y en cuanto alguien se les ha puesto a jugar al fútbol, los ha dejado en ridículo



Los japos hicieron un papel muy dignó.Con sus armas


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Brasil, la gente mas poco seria del mundo. Ahora, en futbol, y notando todo lo visto hasta ahora, con mucho los mejores de este mundial. Solo veo a Argentina capaz de pararlos, con la performance de ayer le harian el culo un bebedero de patos a Francia igual que a Korea: No fueron solo los goles, en jugadas de nada dejaron unos detalles tecnicos que harian a la gente levantarse de los asientos en cualquier partido de primera, cosa que, por ejemplo Francia, no ha hecho, jugando exclusivamente contra equipos breva.



Muy grandes ayer los brasileros, tuvieron rachas que me transportaron al Brasil del 82.

No se si serán capaces de derrotar a Francia, son los únicos que pueden hacerlo si mantienen el nivel.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Curioso sentido del ridículo tienes.
> 
> Eliminados a penaltis por los subcampeones, no me parece muy ridículo. Y menos después de ganar su grupo derrotando a Alemania y a España. Se van con la cabeza muy alta los japos.



Dos países que jugaron con la calculadora

No me sirve como ejemplo

Sin embargo, perdieron vilmente contra las galletas y se dejaron remontar ante un equipo de viejos


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

yimi dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las comeré con gusto en ese caso, cierto.


----------



## Rediooss (6 Dic 2022)

Salía hace un rato una corresponsal en Rabat hace un rato en TVE diciendo que había mucho ambiente por el partido y tal, que preguntando a la gente de allí todos daban a Marruecos como favorita, hasta aquí lo normal.... y luego dice que los marroquís a los que ha preguntado le han dicho, que si gana España, irán con España a partir del Miércoles, que si no gana Marruecos, desearán que gane España el Mundial.... y yo digo, ¡ y una puta mierda, eso no se lo cree ni la hija de puta que lo ha dicho, vale ya de tanto blanquear a esta gente, ellos nos odian a muerte, preferirían que ganara cualquier otro país antes que España, es que es exactamente todo lo contrario !


----------



## Leer (6 Dic 2022)

Favorita Brasil.

Después Francia e Inglaterra igualadas. Francia tiene a Mbappé pero como equipo veo más rocoso al inglés. 

Después van Holanda, Argentina, España y Portugal. Con claros y oscuros. Mezcla de jugadores muy buenos con otros más mediocres.

Un poco por debajo Croacia, Marruecos y Suiza.


----------



## Metamorfosis (6 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Salía hace un rato una corresponsal en Rabat hace un rato en TVE diciendo que había mucho ambiente por el partido y tal, que preguntando a la gente de allí todos daban a Marruecos como favorita, hasta aquí lo normal.... y luego dice que los marroquís a los que ha preguntado le han dicho, que si gana España, irán con España a partir del Miércoles, que si no gana Marruecos, desearán que gane España el Mundial.... y yo digo, ¡ y una puta mierda, eso no se lo cree ni la hija de puta que lo ha dicho, vale ya de tanto blanquear a esta gente, ellos nos odian a muerte, preferirían que ganara cualquier otro país antes que España, es que es exactamente todo lo contrario !



Son vuestros hermanos y hay que respetarlos


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

_Eh, oye!_

_hoy se saca fuerza de donde no hay_


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Salía hace un rato una corresponsal en Rabat hace un rato en TVE diciendo que había mucho ambiente por el partido y tal, que preguntando a la gente de allí todos daban a Marruecos como favorita, hasta aquí lo normal.... y luego dice que los marroquís a los que ha preguntado le han dicho, que si gana España, irán con España a partir del Miércoles, que si no gana Marruecos, desearán que gane España el Mundial.... y yo digo, ¡ y una puta mierda, eso no se lo cree ni la hija de puta que lo ha dicho, vale ya de tanto blanquear a esta gente, ellos nos odian a muerte, preferirían que ganara cualquier otro país antes que España, es que es exactamente todo lo contrario !



Sí, pero hay mucho marroquí currando y cobrando paguitas en España, hay que disimular.


----------



## LMLights (6 Dic 2022)

__





La selección está llena de moronegros y gitanos


Nunca volveremos a ganar un mundial con un equipo lleno de moros y negros extranjeros. Olvidarlo, es IRREPETIBLE. Qué nostalgia, todos blancos, y han pasado sólo 12 años




www.burbuja.info






SENTIMIENTO APAÑÓ







Llegan los OCTAVOS DE FINAL. Equipo inicial CERO NEGROS.

Lo que significa que están puestos ahì INCLUSIVAMENTE, y que no son necesarios.


*Alineaciones probables*



*Once de España (4-3-3): *Unai Simón; Carvajal, Rodrigo, Laporte, Jordi Alba; Busquets, Pedri, Gavi; Ferrán, Dani Olmo y Morata.









Laporte-Jordi Alba, vuelven los jefes


La selección española recupera ante Marruecos a dos capos de su zaga. El choque ante el vecino del sur es para entrar entre los ocho mejores del mundo, algo que nuca hizo el cuadro




www.marca.com


----------



## Topollillo (6 Dic 2022)

Como perdamos contra los moros será la mayor verguenza de la historia de España desde la batalla de Alarcos. Solo pide una cosa que le echen huevos.


----------



## ¿Qué? (6 Dic 2022)

¿le teneis muchas ganas a marruecos?


----------



## Big_Lanister (6 Dic 2022)

que es lo que suele hacer la seleccion las horas previas al partido? a que hora se han levantado? que han desayunado? a que hora comen? haran una minisiesta?

A ver si algun entendido sabe


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

En skills ganan ellos sin duda:

 

Pero nosotros tenemos el aceite de oliva joder!!!!


----------



## Topollillo (6 Dic 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> ¿le teneis muchas ganas a marruecos?



los odio.


----------



## barullo (6 Dic 2022)

Joder qué peña más cagona

Que no va a ser fácil ya se sabe porque es un mundial y nadie pone el culo, pero aunque haya sobresaltos hay que tener la convicción de que se va a ganar.

Y si no pues para casa, que sólo es un juego y unos han caido antes como Alemania/Bélgica y otros ni siquiera han podido clasificarse como Italia.

Y como decía don Luis Aragonés: "si podemos machacar machacamos y ganar, ganar y ganar"


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Como perdamos contra los moros será la *mayor verguenza de la historia de España* desde la batalla de Alarcos. Solo pide una cosa que le echen huevos.



En terminos futbolisticos, el mayor ridículo fue en mundial 82


----------



## ¿Qué? (6 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> los odio.



Yo creo que si gana Marrueco Pedro Sanchez lo celebra con su amigo Mohamed VI


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Abde contra Balde

@Obiwanchernobil está gostoso total


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Abde contra Balde
> 
> @Obiwanchernobil está gotoso total



La massia al completo reunida en un all stars


----------



## eltonelero (6 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Como perdamos contra los moros será la mayor verguenza de la historia de España desde la batalla de Alarcos. Solo pide una cosa que le echen huevos.



Solo espero que si meten un gol no empiecen con el tikitaka hasta matarnos de aburrimiento. O se sentencia el partido o pasa como con Japón..


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Según el tarot del hilo, pasaremos de ronda
> 
> Pero con "movida"...



Yo creo que me voy a echar una siesta de la hostia en menos de 20 minutos y si me despierto me despierto.

Espero que ganen hoy, cojones. Luego a por lo toalleros. Y luego Brasil.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Estoy por poner la alarma para la hora de los penaltis y echarme la siesta


----------



## Vinicius Junior (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> En terminos futbolisticos, el mayor ridículo fue en mundial 82




El mayor ridículo por la importancia del campeonato, pero por la poca entidad del rival el mayor ridículo fue perder contra Chipre en septiembre de 1998 con Clemente, su último partido.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Si perdemos no pasa nada, tenemos aún el average de los 7 goles contra costa rica


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Yo creo que me voy a echar una siesta de la hostia en menos de 20 minutos y si me despierto me despierto.
> 
> Espero que ganen hoy, cojones. Luego a por lo toalleros. Y luego Brasil.



Seria Mar, Por y el ganador del Fra-Ing


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojalá no salga Rodri de central.

Las veces que ha jugado Rodri en esa posición...

Contra Portugal en la segunda parte, con una Portugal que no quería el balón y les valía el empate.
Buen partido.

Contra Costa rica que no quería el balón y no atacaba.
Buen partido.

Contra Alemania, un equipo que cuando atacó creaba mucho peligro, sensación de fragilidad defensiva.
Mal partido.

Contra Japón, un equipo que cuando apretó en ataque dejó en evidencia la defensa española
Mal partido.

RODRI ES UN AGUJERO EN LA DEFENSA.

Como Marruecos salga a jugar al toma y daca con ataques rápidos, nos vacunan, es como jugar con un central menos.

No entiendo cómo alguien con la experiencia de LE no ve eso.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si perdemos no pasa nada, tenemos aún el average de los 7 goles contra costa rica


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (6 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Del Atleti recuerdo a López y Tomás.
> Aparte de esos ningún otro especialmente.



Y de ese mismo equipo Solozábal, Toni, y alguno más que no recuerdo.

Menudo equipo de asesinos, porque estaba el Zevillah y alguno más repartiendo amor por la liga ... porque no veas. Risa cuando le partieron la tocha a López en un partido, el muy cabrón probó de su propia medicina. Y mira que no soy del FAR$A, pero recuerdo un partido que Koeman acabó hasta los huevos y estuvo persiguiendo a Toni, creo, hasta que lo tumbó de una entrada a lo bestia y se largó del campo descojonándose, esxpulsado ... como corría el hijoputa de Toni cuando veía que le iban a hacer lo mismo que él hacía, pero sin tanta floritura.


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ni el DeepL puede con esa jerigonza.
> 
> ¿Qué me está diciendo?



Que va a ganar España por 3 goles y los marroqyis acabarán comiendo chorizo


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Estoy por poner la alarma para la hora de los penaltis y echarme la siesta



Eso no va a pasar los marroquies son eléctricos, seguro que marcan.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Y de ese mismo equipo Solozábal, Toni, y alguno más que no recuerdo.
> 
> Menudo equipo de asesinos, porque estaba el Zevillah y alguno más repartiendo amor por la liga ... porque no veas. Risa cuando le partieron la tocha a López en un partido, el muy cabrón probó de su propia medicina. Y mira que no soy del FAR$A, pero recuerdo un partido que Koeman acabó hasta los huevos y estuvo persiguiendo a Toni, creo, hasta que lo tumbó de una entrada a lo bestia y se largó del campo descojonándose, esxpulsado ... como corría el hijoputa de Toni cuando veía que le iban a hacer lo mismo que él hacía, pero sin tanta floritura.



Te falta Pizo Gómez ese repartía de lo lindo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Dic 2022)

anulador de chortinas dijo:


> Pero si han copiado el escudo del Madrid.



parece mas el del racing...el racing de cadiz


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Vivo en Gabacholandia
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283049



En Rtve play.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Eo'o en 2006:

"Corro como un negro para vivir como un blanco" 


Realidad:

2005:

"No pago una pensión alimenticia de 400 euros con una fortuna de 200 millones de euros" 

2021: 

"Pago sobornos para que Argelia no se clasifique al mundial" 

2022: 

"Le fracturo el cráneo a un aficionado" 


 


Eto'o embajador del mundial, presidente de la federación de Camerún y embajador de UNICEF.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (6 Dic 2022)

esperemos que ausencio se quede en el banco. Azpi tiene que jugar viendo lo flojo que está Carvajal. De Ferrán imagino que no nos libramos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> بعد ظهر هذا اليوم ، ستسجل إسبانيا 3 أهداف سينتهي بك الأمر بتناول شرائح لحم الخنزير الإسبانية بكل سرور.
> baed zuhr hadha alyawm , satusajil 'iisbania 3 'ahdaf sayantahi bik al'amr bitanawul sharayih lahm alkhinzir al'iisbaniat bikuli srurin.



Y tú igual. Por si acaso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ni el DeepL puede con esa jerigonza.
> 
> ¿Qué me está diciendo?



Después de la flor de este día, marcarás goles españoles, terminarás comiendo Sharia para ellos, el cerdo, los muchachos, dicen que están contentos.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Algun sitio para verlo en pantalla en MAdrid?


----------



## LMLights (6 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Odio al moro siempre



La mayoría de la gente desconoce que ese ODIO al MORO (con el que por cierto están jugando las élites y el caso de España es casi paradigmático), proviene no por el tema de Al-Andalus o por conflictos religiosos, sino por que los MOROS derivan de los "piratas del mar" (el término Moro, Mauro, "Negro", se puede traducir como "marinero, hombres de la mar", pero es que esta población berberísca del Norte de Marruecos muchos de ellos son descendientes de PIRATAS que asolaban las costas españolas, haciendo pillajes, razzias, secuestros -como el de Cervantes-, etc, etc). Vamos que MORO MARROQUÍ viene históricamente -y no meto a todos los marroquies en el mísmo saco-, de GENTUZA DEL MAR. O sea Piratas Berberíscos.









La Policía se prepara ante posibles altercados durante el enfrentamiento de España contra los marroquíes


La selección española se verá las caras con Marruecos el martes 6 de diciembre a las 16.00 horas en el Education City Stadium de Doha, en el partido de los octavos de final del Mun




www.marca.com









__





Los masivos bombardeos españoles a Argel que erradicaron el problema de la piratería musulmana


Los masivos bombardeos españoles a Argel que erradicaron el problema de la piratería musulmana Con la Armada en un momento de moral alta, desde Madrid se estimó que era el instante idóneo para una operación definitiva contra Argel, la más díscola regencia turca SeguirCésar...




www.burbuja.info






Luego tenemos la GUERRA CIVIL y la manga ancha que había con los cuerpos de Moros Africanos (especialmente temidos por su crueldad y falta de reglas de honor), ya sin entrar en el tema de los MENAS actualmente que daría para otro hilo. Pero se manipula mucho con estas cosas. Pero SI, por diversas circunstancias el ODIO AL MORO está más que justificado.





__





La 'invasión' marroquí para el España vs Marruecos del Mundial de Qatar 2022 | Goal.com


Hasta 25.000 marroquíes se citarán en Doha para animar a su selección ante España




www.goal.com












_España y Marruecos se jugarán el pase a cuartos de final del Mundial de Qatar 2002. El ambiente en el 'Education" será tremendo a favor del cuadro magrebí, que jugará como en casa en Doha. Las previsiones se han desbordado porque, en las últimas horas, se ha producido una auténtica 'invasión' marroquí en Doha. La policía local está "desbordada"._

*Hasta 25.000 marroquíes en Doha, por 3000 españoles*

LA MARCHA VERDE









España contra Marruecos: un siglo de guerras y matanzas entre dos enemigos íntimos


Repasamos a continuación los tres enfrentamientos que mantuvieron ambos países en el siglo XX que supusieron otras tantas derrotas para los nuestros




www.elconfidencial.com





y más allá de las bromas y manipulaciones lo último que haría hoy es pasearme sólo con una bandera de España por Lavapies por ejemplo.







A VER SI GANAMOS por 4-0, aunque sólo sea por no tener que aguantarles.....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

mi prediccion es que marruecos hara la presionadelantada de la era klopp pero con PATADAS


----------



## Antiparticula (6 Dic 2022)

Es oficial. Noticia de que la policia está desplegando "dispositivo especial" en barrios moros.

¿por qué?


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eo'o en 2006:
> 
> "Corro como un negro para vivir como un blanco"
> 
> ...



Nunca fue el más espabilado precisamente jejeje


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> En terminos futbolisticos, el mayor ridículo fue en mundial 82



porque se jugaba en casa, pero lo de Brasil fue peor


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Big_Lanister (6 Dic 2022)

ya hay once oficial

*Unai Simón; Marcos Llorente, Rodrigo, Laporte, Jordi Alba; Gavi, Busquets, Pedri; Ferran Torres, Asensio y Dani Olmo.*


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


>



Vaya Alineación rarura 

Ni carvajal ni el vino vasco


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

El jugador más moro de la selección, e queda en el bnquillo?, Si es el que marca los goles!!!!???.

Moro-atta


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

De nuevo Rodri de central 

De nuevo Asensio de nueve 

No se ha dado cuenta LE que Morata ha marcado cada vez que ha salido?

Marcos Llorente de lateral, a ver qué tal.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Vaya Alineación rarura
> 
> Ni carvajal ni el vino vasco



a mi me gusta Llorente para hoy. Si Carvajal estuviese bien imagino que jugaría, pero está lejos de su mejor cara. Azpi es un seguro, pero ha elegido por alguien con más llegada, me parece perfecto. Lo de Ausencio en fin...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Dic 2022)

Echaremos de menos a Azpilicueta en el 11


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

os traigo un aperitivo, briboncetes


----------



## BGA (6 Dic 2022)

El efecto psicológico puede ser nuestra perdición. ¡Qué flojos que nos atemoriza más la derrota ante un rival del que no podemos cosechar un gran éxito que la victoria por el hecho de la victoria!

Ellos lo van a dar todo y nosotros temerosos de que lo den todo sin pensar cuánto podemos dar simplemente porque nos gusta darlo todo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> ya hay once oficial
> 
> Unai Simón; *Marcos Llorente*, Rodrigo, Laporte, Jordi Alba; Gavi, Busquets, Pedri; Ferran Torres, Asensio y Dani Olmo.



*Marcos Llorente*


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

Pdro Snchz no haría nada que molestara a Priscilla, ahí lo dejo...


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> ya hay once oficial
> 
> *Unai Simón; Marcos Llorente, Rodrigo, Laporte, Jordi Alba; Gavi, Busquets, Pedri; Ferran Torres, Asensio y Dani Olmo.*



Me parece bien, hay mucha velocidad en Marruecos, y jugadores muy físicos, y Llorente lo hará mejor que otros.

Aunque yo preferiría a Morata en lugar de Asensio.
Un delantero centro de verdad fija mucho más a los centrales y eso deja espacio para que la segunda línea se abra paso tocando como suele hacer España.

Soy optimista, Marruecos es un equipo del nivel del Huesca o el Eibar, con dos o tres jugadores de élite más.


----------



## barullo (6 Dic 2022)

A ver si le vuelve a dar un apretón a su portero


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A ver si le vuelve a dar un apretón a su portero




Cuando le dió?, No vi nada jajajajajja.

Hoy nos divertiremos con Unai?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


>



¿Llorente? ¿Estamos de broma?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Cuando le dió?, No vi nada jajajajajja.
> 
> Hoy nos divertiremos con Unai?



Le chutaron algo y le sentó mal cuando cantaba el himno.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Le chutaron algo y le sentó mal cuando cantaba el himno.



El otro dia?, Primera noticia que tengo jejeje


----------



## barullo (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Cuando le dió?, No vi nada jajajajajja.
> 
> Hoy nos divertiremos con Unai?



Hace unos días en el segundo partido de primera fase estaba en la alineación y después de los himnos tuvo que salir el suplente antes de empezar el partido porque se cagaba


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hace unos días en el segundo partido de primera fase estaba en la alineación y después de los himnos tuvo que salir el suplente antes de empezar el partido porque se cagaba



Acabo de leer en google, se lesionó la cadera contra Croacia y los medicamentos le dejaron hecho polvo y mareado, no se si de tipo gastroenteritis o de vómitos y mareos, que tsmbién esto último es delicado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Espero que no....pero esto pinta mal...arabia, único equipo árabe, España dando mala imagen, trasfondo político y sobre todo para marruecos un partido importantísimo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

*escolta el que dic 
ni col·lapse ni pallassades*


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Coño, pero si saben tuitear!!!


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

BGA dijo:


> El efecto psicológico puede ser nuestra perdición. ¡Qué flojos que nos atemoriza más la derrota ante un rival del que no podemos cosechar un gran éxito que la victoria por el hecho de la victoria!
> 
> Ellos lo van a dar todo y nosotros temerosos de que lo den todo sin pensar cuánto podemos dar simplemente porque nos gusta darlo todo.





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Espero que no....pero esto pinta mal...arabia, único equipo árabe, España dando mala imagen, trasfondo político y sobre todo para marruecos un partido importantísimo.



Nada de qué preocuparse. Si en algo se esmeran los prohombres de nuestra política es en los deportes. Ánimo!


----------



## LMLights (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> El jugador más moro de la selección, e queda en el bnquillo?, Si es el que marca los goles!!!!???.
> 
> Moro-atta



A MORATA le bastan 30 min. para hacer un gol. Por lo visto lo reserva. Las pajas mentales de Luis Enrique son inescrutables.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Vamos a demostrar
Vamos a demostrar!


----------



## Granodepus (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Bonitas cejas


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En esta página lo ponen y va bien, suelen ser comentaristas panchos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (6 Dic 2022)

Jajajaja ausencio superstriker me meo


----------



## Infierno Existencial (6 Dic 2022)

Aquí haciendo tiempo para ver a los morocos celebrando


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ojalá no salga Rodri de central.
> 
> Las veces que ha jugado Rodri en esa posición...
> 
> ...



La única alternativa es García ! Eso es jugar con uno menos y ellos otro más!


----------



## Malvender (6 Dic 2022)

Calienta Morata que sales (en cuanto nos casquen el 1-0)


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y tú igual. Por si acaso.



Sí, yo también como chorizo.


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Jugamos de blanco no?


----------



## Malvender (6 Dic 2022)

Hoy vienen a ayudarnos a pagar las pensiones mediante el ahorro de la prima por pasar a cuartos


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Dic 2022)

Mi presentimiento es que gana españa


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

Un central que no es central, al igual que otro que juega de lateral, sin ser lateral y sin hablar de quién juega de delantero en punta, sin serlo. 

Pero bueno... a por todas. Queda poquito mariconas.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> La única alternativa es García ! Eso es jugar con uno menos y ellos otro más!



Guillamón o Eric son más centrales que Rodri,

y sacan la pelota igual,

no tiene sentido Rodri de central.


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Ferran y Llorente  bueno al menos no tenemos moronegros de titulares algo es algo


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>









*DEUS VULT
ARRIBA ESPAÑA*









































































































































































tiene segarro, amego?


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

Si hoy España no le mete 5 a Marruecos, que Luis Enrique no vuelva y se quede en Catar.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

a vosotros esto os sale ? ... serenos, me refiero


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> a vosotros esto os sale ? ... serenos, me refiero



a mi no, pero porque soy zurdo de pezuña


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> a vosotros esto os sale ? ... serenos, me refiero



A mi solo me sale si disparo con los ojos vendados


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Guillamón o Eric son más centrales que Rodri,
> 
> y sacan la pelota igual,
> 
> no tiene sentido Rodri de central.



Rodri tendría que jugar en la posición de Busquets.


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Vamos vestidos como el puto celta y ni siquiera tenemos a aspas


----------



## Schenker (6 Dic 2022)

Ahora dicen en las noticias que ciudadanos marroquíes están llenando el estadio. ¿De dónde sacan el dinero para el viaje y la entrada? ¿Se lo paga Mohamed o Pedro Sánchez?


----------



## Granodepus (6 Dic 2022)

media hora para el partido de los segarros amego.


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

I laughed more than I should have - Video


14,711 points • 387 comments




9gag.com


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> a vosotros esto os sale ? ... serenos, me refiero



con los ogos cerraos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


>




Melafó


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Ahora dicen en las noticias que ciudadanos marroquíes están llenando el estadio. ¿De dónde sacan el dinero para el viaje y la entrada? ¿Se lo paga Mohamed o Pedro Sánchez?



se lo pagamos ustec y yo


----------



## JAGGER (6 Dic 2022)

Parece empate.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Jugamos de blanco no?



Azul


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

Un momento, que nos hemos vuelto locos. Pensad en los jugadores que tenemos: Marcos LLorente, Rodri, Asensio, Ferrán, Olmo, el centro del campo de la Europa League... Que equipo más malo. A este equipo, el Betis o La Real le meterían 5.


----------



## LMLights (6 Dic 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Jugamos de blanco no?



Es para que la SANGRE se vea bien.










Avioncito dijo:


> Azul



MEJOR

FALANGE WINS.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> *DEUS VULT
> ARRIBA ESPAÑA*
> 
> 
> ...



Hostias que cejas colega, ni calefacción necesita


----------



## The Replicant (6 Dic 2022)

atentos a la táctica de Marruecos:

robar y salir corriendo, 

cuidado pues

taluecs


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Ahora cuando ganemos el Mundial me gustaría saber que título nobiliario le vamos a meter a LE:

Conde
Vizconde
Duque
Marqués
Barón
Adelantado
Mariscal
Condestable 

¿?¿?¿¿?¿ Para mí es un sinvivir no saberlo.


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

LUCHO hace aposta lo de joder con la alineación o que?  porque vamos lo de poner a centrocampistas de defensas es de cojones y ganaran y todo pero no tiene sentido ninguno


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Ahora cuando ganemos el Mundial me gustaría saber que título nobiliario le vamos a meter a LE:
> 
> Conde
> Vizconde
> ...



Condestable alias "natirroto Tassottino"


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Ahora cuando ganemos el Mundial me gustaría saber que título nobiliario le vamos a meter a LE:
> 
> Conde
> Vizconde
> ...



Marqués de Doha XD


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Un copazo y unas palomitas en sartén, voy a ir preparando las armas pal asunto


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Para mí Adelantado queda mejor, por el fuera de juego.


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Es para que la SANGRE se vea bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es azul celeste de vigo creo ni de coña le meten azul falange


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Ahora cuando ganemos el Mundial me gustaría saber que título nobiliario le vamos a meter a LE:
> 
> Conde
> Vizconde
> ...



está tan CALRO que vamos a GAÑAR el torneíllo este que no sé ni cómo cotiza en las casas de apuestas a más de 1.01


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Marqués de Doha XD



En Doha eliminamos al Moha


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique dando palos de ciego


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

Que raro que Luis Enrique vaya a ver el partido y no esté haciendo un streaming. ¿ Alguien sabe si le pasa algo?


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> está tan CALRO que vamos a GAÑAR el torneíllo este que no sé ni cómo cotiza en las casas de apuestas a más de 1.01



De momento se ha cargao a Alimaña y a los japos les ha metido primeros con final desgraciado, es una mente lúcida sin duda alguna.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Rodri tendría que jugar en la posición de Busquets.




y busquets en la posicion del utillero


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Luis Enrique dando palos de ciego



La alineación de Steve Wonder, del noveno b, al "Nueve no ve"


----------



## Phoenician (6 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Melafó



Ni la llegas. Si tiene así las cejas, imagínate el peazo felpudo...


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Mañana empieza ermondial

Vamos!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

estoy viendo el chiringuito en twich y creo que por una vez llevo más pacharán en vena que ellos


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Que raro que Luis Enrique vaya a ver el partido y no esté haciendo un streaming. ¿ Alguien sabe si le pasa algo?



Le hace desde el banquillo jajaja


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

Hoy ganamos por huevos, se han comido todos 6 para desayunar


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

Juega fuerte lucho con el once de mierda que saca.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Dic 2022)

Dejo un aperitivo


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

coño, hay un pelo brocoli en el chincirco


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Ni la llegas. Si tiene así las cejas, imagínate el peazo felpudo...


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Si hoy España no le mete 5 a Marruecos, que Luis Enrique no vuelva y se quede en Catar.



Y porqué no se los metió Bélgica con súper estrellas???


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> estoy viendo el chiringuito en twich y creo que por una vez llevo más pacharán en vena que ellos



Pacharán???, Eres Navarrico?


----------



## Berrón (6 Dic 2022)

Los rojos parecen criajos, no doy un duro por ellos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> La alineación de Steve Wonder, del noveno b, al "Nueve no ve"



El pavo lleva no se cuanto tiempo en la selección y aún está probando. Menos decir gilipolleces por internet y más entrenar.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Y porqué no se los metió Bélgica con súper estrellas???



Bélgica estaba con una guerra interna que flipas, normal que hayan caido eliminados


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

Creo que si ganamos el Mundial, Leonor le va a dar un besito a Gavi, como Casillas y Sara.


----------



## Patoso (6 Dic 2022)

Ahora ponen una charo un niño afeminado vestido de amarillo en rtve play no entiendo nada


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Muy de fiar el árbitro argento con este careto:


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Dejo un aperitivo




esos momentos en el suelo sin bozal es donde mayor peligro ha corrido por culpa del coví asesino


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Jajajajaja que cabron


----------



## BTK (6 Dic 2022)

Llevo el polo de la Selección, el polo de España. Yo nací en Madrid, soy español. Mi pasaporte y mi documento de nacionalidad son de España. Vivo en una monarquía parlamentaria. Tengo un Rey. Tengo una serie de símbolos que me representan. Uno de ellos es este escudo


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Y porqué no se los metió Bélgica con súper estrellas???



No seamos racistas pobre Lukaku que solo falló 3 a puerta vacía.


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Muy de fiar el árbitro argento con este careto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283168



Esas pupilas.... hmmm.... no quiero decir, perooooo.... la blanca rula mucho por qatar estos días.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Como se pongan con la mariconada de estar hablando todo el puto partido en la TVE 1 me pongo la televisión polaca que ahí se limitan a narrar el partido y nada de marujeria.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Guillamón o Eric son más centrales que Rodri,
> 
> y sacan la pelota igual,
> 
> no tiene sentido Rodri de central.



        



NI DE COÑA


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Muy de fiar el árbitro argento con este careto:



me parece raro que nos pongan un árbitro argentino


----------



## LMLights (6 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Muy de fiar el árbitro argento con este careto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283168



¿Está neuromodulado?







Esperemos que no nos haga un Al-Gandour


----------



## randomizer (6 Dic 2022)

Eso que lleva España en los hombros en las camisetas blancas de entrenamiento es un arcoiris???

UUUUUHHHH, QUÉ MALOTES


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Dic 2022)

Amego segarro?


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

Yo ponía a jugar al Emérito, que está aclimatado a la región. No creo que lo haga peor que Ferrán.


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Lo voy a ver por Gol, no aguanto a Rivero, Topillas & compañía.


----------



## The Replicant (6 Dic 2022)

hoy noche de los segarros largos

cuidado pues

taluecs


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Lo voy a ver por Gol, no aguanto a Rivero, Topillas & compañía.



Es que es insoportable de verdad, entre todos hablando paja y la tipa esa a pista de campo es insufrible 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Como nos gane esta chusma es para que reviente España


----------



## Granodepus (6 Dic 2022)

segarro time


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

BTK dijo:


> Llevo el polo de la Selección, el polo de España. Yo nací en Madrid, soy español. Mi pasaporte y mi documento de nacionalidad son de España. Vivo en una monarquía parlamentaria. Tengo un Rey. Tengo una serie de símbolos que me representan. Uno de ellos es este escudo



Que bonito forero


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Pacharán???, Eres Navarrico?



madrileño, pero con buen gusto para los digestivos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Creo que si ganamos el Mundial, Leonor le va a dar un besito a Gavi, como Casillas y Sara.



ha salido al abuelo, no para


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2022)

*Cazador de cabezas* es una expresión historiográfica, para designar a los jóvenes cristianos de la frontera con el Reino de Granada que entre los siglos XIV y XV formaban partidas para perseguir y dar caza a los moros y cristianos renegados que se internaban en tierras cristianas, presentando su cabeza u orejas a los concejos a cambio de una recompensa.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, la afición marroquí mayoritaria.
Tienen al jugador número 12 de antemano.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Putos moros que tienen hasta himno joder


----------



## Limón (6 Dic 2022)

Arriba España!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Se nota que los moros están mezclados con los negros, solo así podían ser tan feos los HDP.


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Las caras de endogamia son brvtales.


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Me encanta el himno de Marruecos. Falta Salomé bailando con la cabeza de Juan Bautista en bandeja de plata


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Todo el mundo de pie. ¡Cagondios! ¡BIBASPAÑA!!!!


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Segarro amego?


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Pones la puta de la cabra de fondo con el himno moro y lo goza uno.


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Chichimango por España, presente. 

Sus y a ellos!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Cuanto dura el himno de esta gente


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Me encanta el himno de Marruecos. Falta Salomé bailando con la cabeza de Juan Bautista en bandeja de plata



Parecen las fiestas de Alcoy


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Por lo menos todos blanquitos joder ni un MORONEGRO de entrada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Un himno sin letra porque si le ponemos letra nos matamos


----------



## Granodepus (6 Dic 2022)

y ahora señores está sonando el himno sin letra más precioso del mundo.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuanto dura el himno de esta gente



tú sabrás, AMEGO


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Parecemos una selección de liliputienses


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Aquí me huele a penaltis no sé porque pero lo presiento, ojalá me equivoque!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)

No hay moronegros en los titulares


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Laporte el único mirando para abajo. 
Los vascos son traicioneros.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Muy de fiar el árbitro argento con este careto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283168



Es el Argentino medio jajajajajaja, atacado perdido


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Que cara de menas tienen todos joder


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Hoy toca ir en España aunque sólo sea para joder a los mors, que por cierto tienen todos la misma barba de moromierda y parece que todos sus padres son hermanos, que cara de retrasados


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Me encanta el himno de Marruecos. Falta Salomé bailando con la cabeza de Juan Bautista en bandeja de plata



Es horroroso.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> y ahora señores está sonando el himno sin letra más precioso del mundo.



Se pelean por el color de la camiseta imagínate por un himno jejejeje!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

@moromierda


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

El árbitro me da mal rollo, lo mismo nos pide el oro de vuelta.


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Laporte el único mirando para abajo.
> Los vascos son traicioneros.



Vasco y francés, qué esperabas.


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Laporte el único mirando para abajo.
> Los vascos son traicioneros.



Tonterías 

Los vascos son castellanos viejos, por eso gente de fiar, mejores gestores ocupando puestos de responsabilidad en el Imperio, especialmente en Filipinas


----------



## Metamorfosis (6 Dic 2022)

Muy hostil el clima para España, empezando por los pitidos al himno español por parte de los marroquíes


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> No seamos racistas pobre Lukaku que solo falló 3 a puerta vacía.



4! Jajajajajaja


----------



## Euron G. (6 Dic 2022)

El morito ni ha mirado a Busquets cuando se han saludado.

El que quiera entender que entienda.


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Mala pinta tiene la cosa antes de empezar, todos los del Var son panchitos, el arbitro panchito también. Nos van a joder por robarles el oro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Todo el var sudamericano, hemos perdido antes de empezar


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Equpación tirando a fea/muy fea. 

POr cierto han pitado los morosmierdas el himno español al menos al principio.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

200.000 marroquíes viviendo en Catar,

no hay ningún puto marroquí en su país?


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Vaya camiseta

Parecemos El.lazio


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Ya empiezan pegando los moros joder a ver si responden o que somos maricas progres???


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

Ahora jugamos la humanidad contra los animales. Hay que ganar. Luego se les da un plátano o cacahuete para que se vayan contentos.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (6 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> madrileño, pero con buen gusto para los digestivos



Ya te recomendé el licor de hierbas a partir de una vivencia personal, pero si quieres pacharán, pues pacharán.

*VIVASPAÑA.
SANTIAGO.*


----------



## Metamorfosis (6 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Equpación tirando a fea/muy fea.



Parece el Manchester City


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Vamos ostias !!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

El hamster ya empieza con el teatro


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Jugamos de locales no


----------



## Stalkeador (6 Dic 2022)

Coño, con los putos silbidos!


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

Vaya entradita...


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Preparado para ver mucho juego subterraneo.


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Ziyechhhhhhhhhhhhhh marranoooooooooooooooo !!!


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Yoshida Vs Yosuda


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Jordi Alba no desentonaria en la seleccion moruna


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Ya empezamos con el Tiki Toki, todo el mundo vio la.mierda que juega España, saben jugarnos de sobra


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Parece el Manchester City



Son más el celta, sólo falta la publicidad de Citroen


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Vestidos del Celta de Vigo, escudo con la *Cruz de Santiago*, aunque falta Aspas:


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Moros, leñeros hijos de putaaa


----------



## Leer (6 Dic 2022)

Parece que Marruecos juega en casa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

1a tarjeta que no enseña


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Que silben coño


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Dic 2022)

yo no se de donde se han sacado la gilipoyez de no poder escuchar radios espanyolas desde uera de espana durantv los partidos del mundial

sera pa qu no les roben los planes de la seleccion?


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)

Basura de segunda equipación que tiene expaña no la podían hacer más fea, hasta la de la selección femenina es más bonita


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Nos tienen ganas los moromierdas, como pitan.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

La afición silva todo el partido no se cansan con Canadá fue lo mismo 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

LUCHO tranquilos tranquilo no el jodas que están nerviosos porque es Brasil o que???


----------



## El Pionero (6 Dic 2022)

Parecemos al celta o al City de azul celeste. Estaba mejor la de la final del 2010.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Como pitan los @moromierda


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Todo el estadio pitando a España....


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Dic 2022)

los morocs han salido a pisar... normal, están acostumbrados a que sus hermanos menores vengan a España y les pongamos el culo...


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

Pensaba que se había quedado la retransmisión en loop y era el tiki taka.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

El principal problema ya lo dije, a España no le gusta correr.


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Un poco de gas mostaza del General Dámaso Berenguer.


----------



## il banditto (6 Dic 2022)

Vamos ostiaaaa hay que arrasar a los morocs! Termobarícese!


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Ya puede espabilar Olmo , le van a dar bien de cera.

Este partido era para haber tenido a Iniesta y Xavi.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El principal problema ya lo dije, a España no le gusta correr.



Un mal de cualquier ciudadano Español jajajajajaja


----------



## LMLights (6 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Vestidos del Celta de Vigo, escudo con la *Cruz de Santiago*, aunque falta Aspas:




*MATAMOROS !!!!!!!





*


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Que daño hizo Guardiola colega, ha hecho más trabajo por el mal de España que puchimon


----------



## Metamorfosis (6 Dic 2022)

Están agazapados los marroquíes, ojo con un contragolpe


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Esto va a ser el furgo llevado al minimalismo, nosotros con 10.000 pases en zona de nadie, ellos presionando para una salida con mayoría numérica. No hay más.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Están todos los martoquies en 30 metros. Va a haber que jugar balones largos con desmarque.

Con toque lo veo muy difícil.


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Llorente esta en Babia joder no baja no es lateral coño


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (6 Dic 2022)

Me está gustando españa. Presionando mucho, y moviendose bien. Ahí se ha visto el detalle de que gavi baja a cubrir para dejar via libre a que llorente ataque.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (6 Dic 2022)

Mi primer mensaje de hoy en este hilo es para cagarme en el andaríos de Barullo


----------



## il banditto (6 Dic 2022)

Vestidos de azul cielo como princesitas no acojonamos a nadie. Azul falange y águila imperial bordada en el pecho manda


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Poquito me gusta el yerno. Lo veremos salir de un uno contra uno?


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

Joder... que feos son los hijos de puta morrocons en las gradas. Parecen auténticos orcos de mordor. Sin embargo alguna morita no está mal...


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (6 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Están agazapados los marroquíes, ojo con un contragolpe



Juegan a la Taqiya


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (6 Dic 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Mi primer mensaje de hoy en este hilo es para cagarme en el andaríos de Barullo



@barullo


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

La primera falta, la primera tarjeta... nos falta sangre, mala hostia.


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Dic 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Mi primer mensaje de hoy en este hilo es para cagarme en el andaríos de Barullo



No te metas con Barullo o mando a 2 Mohamed a tu casa a romperte las piernas.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Guardiola se ha cargado el fútbol.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Pero quién coño le dice al.hijo de amunike que jugando así se hace algo?!


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

No sé como hay tonto moromierda si son pobres como ratas.



Espartano27 dijo:


> Basura de segunda equipación que tiene expaña no la podían hacer más fea, hasta la de la selección femenina es más bonita



Parece un tecnico de agua service que viene a traer el agua a la oficina.


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Esto huele a España-Rusia, a ver si tiramos un poco más a puerta que en aquel partido.


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

La defensa numantina de los marroquíes dice el locutor hay que ser gilipollas


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

El autobús moromierda acaba de estacionar.


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Falta del consorte.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Están agazapados los marroquíes, ojo con un contragolpe



Es que todas las selecciones juegan así contra España, no es que digas hostia, están jugando agazapados, NOVEDAD!!


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Parece mentira que el gavi sea el único que tiene huevos y meta la pierna


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Las jovenzuelas españolas cantando "España, España " y pensando que guapo es Hakim.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> La defensa numantina de los marroquíes dice el locutor hay que ser gilipollas



Tiene una neurona muy numantina, resistente al sentido común y la razón.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Soy al único al que le enerva ver esta mierda de juego?


----------



## il banditto (6 Dic 2022)

Agujero humeante y radioactivo de Tánger a Agadir manda


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Recemos que Ausencio tenga el día y tire uno de esos zurdazos que a veces le salen, tocando lo veo jodido jodido.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Dic 2022)

grasias Ausencio


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Porque no hemos salido untados de tocino de cerdo?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Dic 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Juegan a la Taqiya



ya lo dijo ayer el moromierda amariconao que llevaron al chiringuito:
a marruecos se la suda que españa tenga el balón y los toquecitos... que ellos van a cogernos en las contras.
que españa juega como el barsa de xavi, y que eso es una debilidad


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

El argentino enseña la orejita


----------



## Granodepus (6 Dic 2022)

y eso si es falta? anda ya. ARBITRO HIJO DE PERRA


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (6 Dic 2022)

grande ausencio, montando las contras de los moros


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Soy al único al que le enerva ver esta mierda de juego?



Pepe Hucha es el culpable.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (6 Dic 2022)

A Busquets se lo meriendan...


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

No pitan una mierda y a España cualquier roce.

La de anterior de Gavi tampoco fue falta.


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Soy al único al que le enerva ver esta mierda de juego?



Nos van a ganar, tienen el tikitaka metido en la cabeza y con 10 tios metidos en el area no se puede, al contragolpe nos van a marcar.


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Dic 2022)

penalti


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Full moros en las putas gradas


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Vaya arbitraje de mier.


----------



## randomizer (6 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> Joder... que feos son los hijos de puta morrocons en las gradas. Parecen auténticos orcos de mordor. Sin embargo alguna morita no está mal...



Alguien más ha visto al moro acondroplásico?


----------



## Nicors (6 Dic 2022)

Ispain pérdida con el tiki tika los amegos nos la van a meter no homo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Bueno, los moros ya han llegado más que España, con un 90% de posesion


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No pitan una mierda y a España cualquier roce.
> 
> La de anterior de Gavi tampoco fue falta.



Pues a ponerse al mismo nivel


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Bueno, pues ahí estamos, dando pases


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Vaya camiseta
> 
> Parecemos El.lazio



Mas quisiera esta mierda camiseta, parece que la ha diseñado el enemigo. 
la de Marruecos preciosas.


----------



## Bartleby (6 Dic 2022)

España moviendo bien el balón en horizontal, de izquierda a derecha, de derecha a izquierda, pero en vertical ya es otra cosa


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Que horteras son, ni aun con dinero...


----------



## Leer (6 Dic 2022)

De momento ronditos y los moros cómodos.


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Una pena que Gavi no mida 10 cm más y pese otros 10 kg.

Se los donaba gustosamente hoy, es el único que va a meter la pierna.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Los sarracenos se han debido pagar el viaje a Qatar con los IMV.

Porque cojones hay tantos sarracenos allí, no dicen que son pobres que vienen a España a un futuro mejor. No te jode los moromierdas.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

¿El rey muerde almohadas moro está en el partido? ¿El emir de Qatar sabe de sus vicios en París?


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Pues el tarot va acertando 

Partido duro


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (6 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Que horteras son, ni aun con dinero...



Vaya JACA


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Por lo menos el crío le echa ganas, las que le faltan al resto de muertos de la selección, perros.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

No me da tiempo a leer todos los comentarios y ver el partido, aflojad!!


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Los sarracenos se han debido pagar el viaje a Qatar con los IMV.
> 
> Porque cojones hay tantos sarracenos allí, no dicen que son pobres que vienen a España a un futuro mejor. No te jode los moromierdas.



Allí viven 200.000 moros.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Bono, cerca de ganarse un vinillo con lonchas de jamón pata negra... en casa bar Paco de Sevilla.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Los sarracenos se han debido pagar el viaje a Qatar con los IMV.
> 
> Porque cojones hay tantos sarracenos allí, no dicen que son pobres que vienen a España a un futuro mejor. No te jode los moromierdas.



Francia y Bélgica están petados de marroquíes "más pudientes" que los de ejpaña


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Dic 2022)

cuidado con la cartera


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Vaya JACA



Es de origen tunecino.


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

El consorte ha salido follao desde que se ha oficializado el enlace real.


----------



## Pirro (6 Dic 2022)

En mi tele no puedo ver el mundial, están echando un Celta de Vigo - Portugal.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

España jugando como el culo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ya lo dijo ayer el moromierda amariconao que llevaron al chiringuito:
> a marruecos se la suda que españa tenga el balón y los toquecitos... que ellos van a cogernos en las contras.
> que españa juega como el barsa de xavi, y que eso es una debilidad



La que resulta impresionante es que estos bobos parece que no se cosquen de que todas las selecciones ya les tienen tomada la medida


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Qué diferencia a la presión de ayer de Japón.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Allí viven 200.000 moros.



Aquí viven un millón. Que se vayan todos allí que es si cultura.


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Vaya camiseta
> 
> Parecemos El.lazio



Cosas de Luis Enrique , al que no le gusta rojo y pantalon azul.


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Un cuarto de hora y como de costumbre no ha sucedido nada.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (6 Dic 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> En mi tele no puedo ver el mundial, están echando un Celta de Vigo - Portugal.



Juassss


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Detrás de la portería de España todos los amegos de pie.jajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Solo pita las faltas de España.


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Que poquita sangre tiene Ferrán, ya podía ser un Ferrante I de Nápoles.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Aquí viven un millón. Que se vayan todos allí que es si cultura.



1 millon?, viven más de 2 millones.


----------



## Cobat (6 Dic 2022)

Ya lo están diciendo menos toquecitos y más romper las defensa a pases largos


----------



## Pirro (6 Dic 2022)

El juez de línea tiene pinta de moro, mal presagio.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

¿Porqué no juega Morata?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Esta noche fiesta si ganan los Menas.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Una pena que Gavi no mida 10 cm más y pese otros 10 kg.
> 
> Se los donaba gustosamente hoy, es el único que va a meter la pierna.



El músculo lo ganara con la edad

Acordaros de Gasol antes de la NBA parecía un insecto palo al lado de los negrocs


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

Da igual si ganan. Son feos los hijos de puta. Eso no podrán cambiarlo jamás.


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Hay que presionar arriba no están nada cómodos


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (6 Dic 2022)

Joder Busquets...
Está para irse de copas con Asensio


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Vergonzoso el partido de españa


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

Dice la cope que hay aglomeraciones en las puertas, hay miles de moros intentado entrar...


----------



## fieraverde (6 Dic 2022)

No vamos a tirar a puerta en todo el partido


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vergonzoso el partido de españa


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

Vaya partido de mierda again.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> 1 millon?, viven más de 2 millones.



1 millón oficial, nadie sabe cuántos en verdad porque ejjjjjjjj que ejjjj racista saberlo.

Podrían ser perfectamente 2 si.


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Vestidos de azul cielo como princesitas no acojonamos a nadie. Azul falange y águila imperial bordada en el pecho manda


----------



## Leer (6 Dic 2022)

Asensio totalmente desaprovechado.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Dic 2022)

puto amo GAVI


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

Gavi me representa se merece la corona


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Con nuestro tikitaki todos los equipos nos juegan igual. En alguna contra nos la van a liar.


----------



## Galifrey (6 Dic 2022)

No me se imaginar como vamos a meter un gol a los morocs

La camiseta parece un pijama del chino


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Gavi con dos cojones


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Como reparten estopa los putos moros.


----------



## Granodepus (6 Dic 2022)

QUE HUEVAZOS TIENE GAVI JODER Y QUE ALGUNOS LO CRITIQUEN... MANDA HUEVOS


----------



## fred (6 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Porqué no juega Morata?



La genialidad de Luis Enrique de solo llevar un 9,han dicho que lo reserva por si hay prorroga porque no puede aguantar el partido entero con prorroga.


----------



## LMLights (6 Dic 2022)

Cobat dijo:


> Ya lo están diciendo menos toquecitos y más romper las defensa a pases largos



Entiendo que NO HA SACADO A MORATA (que fija las defensas), "invitando" a los marroquies a un PRESSING ALTO, y NO HAN PICADO. De ahí el cabreo que se le ha visto a Luis Enrique.....


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Qué grande el consorte en esa lucha por el balón, se tira en plancha jajaja


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Gavi me representa se merece la corona



Don Gavi.


----------



## Pirro (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283204
> 
> 
> Esta noche fiesta si ganan los Menas.



Todos los que querían protestar contra el antigayerismo en Catar deberían dejarse de arcoiris y llevar esa foto.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

al menos nuestro rey no es maricón.

hay que consolarse con algo.


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

El panchito de mierda no pita ni una falta que nos hacen


----------



## fieraverde (6 Dic 2022)

Algún robo o apuñalamiento en las gaunas?


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Solo pita las faltas de España.



Lo vuelvo a repetir.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

Un leve empujón a un moro es falta


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

El argensimio está pitando todo para la morisma.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

joder el puto arbitro,


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Don Gavi liberará España de los moros. ¡¡¡¡Gavi y cierra España!!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Aquí no corre ni cristo señores, tenemos una selección de señoritos.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

El arbitro boludo no perdona una a españa.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

El Jutglà ya llevaría dos goles


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Mu bien el lateral eh? Se le ve con experiencia y tal


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

me gusta este juego del hijo de Amunike de estar como espantapájaros en el campo , con velocidad maxima de trote suave , y pasandose bostezando el balon de izquierda a derecha y vuelta.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El argensimio está pitando todo para la morisma.



Ese odio de los hambrientos y los moros y el toque y toque, si ganamos será increíble.


----------



## Malvender (6 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Dice la cope que hay aglomeraciones en las puertas, hay miles de moros intentado entrar...



Primeras imagenes


----------



## Euron G. (6 Dic 2022)

¿Dónde está la sangre de los españoles? Cristo de mi vida, estamos completamente acabados. Darle una buena hostia a alguno, presionad, algo, joder.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

En nada te hacen una ocasión y nosotros haciendo el mongolo, es un insulto esto, y llevamos jugando así desde 2018


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

A Llorente se lo come con patatas el moroquín ese...


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Dic 2022)

A los moritos les pitan todo, y por contra los putos moros tienen vía libre


----------



## fred (6 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Dice la cope que hay aglomeraciones en las puertas, hay miles de moros intentado entrar...



Donde está Marlaska cuando se le necesita?


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> A Llorente se lo come con patatas el moroquín ese...



Va a sufrir bastante.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Los clubes españoles pueden estar tranquilos, los jugadores van a llegar frescos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Se están creciendo y no me extraña.


----------



## Granodepus (6 Dic 2022)

ni una puta falta a favor de españa.... vergonzoso


----------



## Cobat (6 Dic 2022)

Que mal veo esto


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Menudo partidito de España de momento mucho toque pero nada de nada si no se tira 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El arbitro boludo no perdona una a españa.



Parece que jugamos en Rabat


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (6 Dic 2022)

Maroç pisa más área que Ezpein...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

tienen más uno contra uno que nosotros, joder ...


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Recemos que Ausencio tenga el día y tire uno de esos zurdazos que a veces le salen, tocando lo veo jodido jodido.



Fuera Asensio, que entre Morata!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Esperemos que Llorente se haya lesionado


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Cobat dijo:


> Que mal veo esto



2 partidos buenos de Ejpaña y 2 malos (contando este)


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Como admiran los de TVE a los moros.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

Gavi ha caído en el equipo equivocado,en el Madrid ese tipo de jugadores peleones que corren como pollos sin cabeza suelen gustar mucho,podría haberse tirado 15 años a lo Raúl y Casillas...

Aparte de eso no creo que sea para tanto,un pelín sobrevalorado...


----------



## fieraverde (6 Dic 2022)

Llorente se está convirtiendo en un paquetazo infame


----------



## Malvender (6 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> A los moritos les pitan todo, y por contra los putos moros tienen vía libre



Si es morito……


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

Árbitro boludo


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Falta a Llorente clara,

empieza a ser descarado.


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique ha cometido un error metiendo a Llorente, su flanco es un pasillo para los priscilos.


----------



## Pirro (6 Dic 2022)

En tierras arábigas, contra el moro, con un árbitro argentino y un juez de línea moro.

Hoy vamos a saber si Dios es español.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Que puta mierda de juego lleva España, ya es que ni la posesión sobresalimos tanto.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

El árbitro descarado va con Marruecos. 

Gavi es un natural born footballer.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

El árbitro argentino está ciego o cobra en dinares...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El argensimio está pitando todo para la morisma.



Tiene que pasar un equipo moro por huevos.


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

BOUFAL BUAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH !!!


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

El hijo de puta del arbitro no pita ni una


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Lo del árbitro es bochornoso.

Todo en contra amijos.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Fuera juego


----------



## fred (6 Dic 2022)

El peor partido de octavos con muchisima diferencia,un espectador imparcial tiene que estar flipando (y bostezando)


----------



## fieraverde (6 Dic 2022)

Que malos sois hijos de la gran puta


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Galifrey dijo:


> No me se imaginar como vamos a meter un gol a los morocs
> 
> La camiseta parece un pijama del chino



Solo le falta el morado podemita.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Menudo fallo
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Sufren En la presión....


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

El arbitraje es totalmente parcial.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Cardeñosa


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (6 Dic 2022)

Ufffffffff


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Joder que paquetes.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

gilipollas el ferran


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Igual no es mal plan darles el balón a los marroquies.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

El hambrentino y su odio a España, los moros y los toques y toques, veremos como acabamos.


----------



## JAGGER (6 Dic 2022)

Cuáles son los moros?


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Bono haciendo ver que juega en el Sevilla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> ¿Dónde está la sangre de los españoles? Cristo de mi vida, estamos completamente acabados. Darle una buena hostia a alguno, presionad, algo, joder.



Por eso se nos comen vivos. Ellos son los malotes de la clase.


----------



## fred (6 Dic 2022)

Esto solo lo puede ganar Bono.


----------



## Galifrey (6 Dic 2022)

Los morocs son subnormales? porque hacen tiki tasa con su portero?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

El pedri ese está más sobrevalorado... Gran pasador hacia atrás. Y lento como Busquets.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> A los moritos les pitan todo, y por contra los putos moros tienen vía libre




Es en este tipo de pequeños detalles cuando te das cuenta que esta gente NUNCA se va a querer adaptar a la cultura europea.

Pero claro, los progres no ven fútbol ni entienden nada de la vida.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Ausencio al lateral.


----------



## fieraverde (6 Dic 2022)

Asensio hijo de puta inútil de que te ries


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

LE y Ferran comentando si cordero o lubina para nochebuena


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

El bono ese se ha fumado media ketama antes del partido jojo


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

Galifrey dijo:


> Los morocs son subnormales? porque hacen tiki tasa con su portero?



sucnors


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Gavi ha caído en el equipo equivocado,en el Madrid ese tipo de jugadores peleones que corren como pollos sin cabeza suelen gustar mucho,podría haberse tirado 15 años a lo Raúl y Casillas...
> 
> Aparte de eso no creo que sea para tanto,un pelín sobrevalorado...



Tiene 19 años

Que no tenemos ninguna estrella.,no os.habeis enterado aún??


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Dic 2022)

la surda de horo


----------



## Granodepus (6 Dic 2022)

ASENSIO DE MI VIDA QUE HACES?


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> ¿Dónde está la sangre de los españoles? Cristo de mi vida, estamos completamente acabados. Darle una buena hostia a alguno, presionad, algo, joder.



ASENSIO @moromierda


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Marruecos NO tiene plan B.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El arbitraje es totalmente parcial.



Ya dijo el infantino o como se llame, que se sentía africano, árabe, etc.

El argentino quiere una mansión en Casablanca.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Su portero está cagado hay quee tirarle y presionarle mucho.


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Dic 2022)

Ausencio podría pasar perfectamente por moro


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Me gusta ESPAÑA


----------



## Von Riné (6 Dic 2022)

Aburrido y súper cerrados los moros. Me recuerda al partido de Rusia del mundial anterior.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Que hijodeputa el árbitro,

pita cuando ya es un placaje.


----------



## LMLights (6 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Luis Enrique ha cometido un error metiendo a Llorente, su flanco es un pasillo para los priscilos.



Llorente abre campo y banda si los moritos presionan más arriba. Es la razón por la que no sacó a Morata, va en el mísmo pack.
LE quiere que los moritos presionen más arriba.........


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El Jutglà ya llevaría dos goles



Para haberlo llevado amunike primero tendría que ver futbol en lugar de hacer el tonto por internet


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Su portero está cagado hay quee tirarle y presionarle mucho.



Sí, eso ya lo hemos notado todos, pero para eso hay que tirar.

Tiene miedo de que le hagan un "Keylor Navas".


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> ¿Dónde está la sangre de los españoles? Cristo de mi vida, estamos completamente acabados. Darle una buena hostia a alguno, presionad, algo, joder.



Hoy en día somos los mariquitas.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

fred dijo:


> Donde está Marlaska cuando se le necesita?



chupando pollas en un bukkake gay


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Dic 2022)

Tonto el que lo lea


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El arbitraje es totalmente parcial.



Esta el.liston bajo en las faltas

Así que habrá que hacer lo mismo...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

ah ¿pero que está jugando pedri?


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Pedri está o no está?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Cuáles son los moros?



Los marrones con cara de beduinos.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Cuál es el récord mundial en pases?


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Cómo va el minuto y resultado sobre disturbios callejeros?


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Dic 2022)

El árbitro es el forero Arturo bloqueduro


----------



## il banditto (6 Dic 2022)

Asensio hijideperraaaaa esas hay que meterlas!! Para ganar un mvndial hay que tener un notas arriba que la que tenga la enchufe, mbappe, kane... Esa la metían, eso nos falta para competir con los chicos mayores


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Tiene 19 años
> 
> Que no tenemos ninguna estrella.,no os.habeis enterado aún??



Pedri es lo más parecido a una,le falta un poco de cocción aún...


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Voy a acabar echando de menos a un Canelita que pegue un par de voces o algo.

Ver tan poca sangre me cabrea.


----------



## Pirro (6 Dic 2022)

Si se proyecta una sombra de un jugador español sobre uno marroquí el boludo pita falta.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Es increíble esa devoción de los progres pesoetarras por el moro los enemigos de España.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Marcos Llorente se le nota totalmente descolocado,

no es lateral.


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Asensio hijideperraaaaa esas hay que meterlas!! Para ganar un mvndial hay que tener un notas arriba que la que tenga la enchufe, mbappe, kane... Esa la metían, eso nos falta para competir con los chicos mayores



Desde Villa no tenemos uno de esos.


----------



## rascachapas (6 Dic 2022)

Llorente se sale, otra genialidad de LE como el yerno


----------



## Mahbes (6 Dic 2022)

Alguien puede explicarme como es que hay 20000 moros de marruecos en el estadio........han ido en patera?, son todos ricos y los muertos de hambre somos nosotros?, antonio les ha pagado el billete?, el begoño?, quiero respuestas.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Que cantan las hordas sarracenas?


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Voy a acabar echando de menos a un Canelita que pegue un par de voces o algo.
> 
> Ver tan poca sangre me cabrea.



Sergio Ramos es mediocre joder. Un subnormal no puede ser lider.

Un buen lider era Puyol o Capdevila.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Dic 2022)

Si tienes un partido chungo, pon a gente que tenga oficio, Llorente era para jugar contra Japón, esto no es un partido para cabra locas.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Dic 2022)

PVTO HAMBRENTINO


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Joder con las faltas.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Solo pita las faltas de España, parte III


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Lo del hijoputa del árbitro empieza a cantar un poco, eh?


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Dic 2022)

El árbitro es otro moro?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Joder vaya puta falta que no ha pitado el hambrentino.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Me gusta ESPAÑA



A mi también
La selección del PAYASO este, NO


----------



## Granodepus (6 Dic 2022)

el arbitraje es VERGONZOSO


----------



## il banditto (6 Dic 2022)

Todo falta, le soplas a un pvto mena de esos, se tira a lo ficticius y al sudaca le falta tiempo para regalar la falta


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

Mahbes dijo:


> Alguien puede explicarme como es que hay 20000 moros de marruecos en el estadio........han ido en patera?, son todos ricos y los muertos de hambre somos nosotros?, antonio les ha pagado el billete?, el begoño?, quiero respuestas.



Tienen que ir subvencionados...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

El hambrentino no pita falta a España. Un mareo de un moro y falta.


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ausencio podría pasar perfectamente por moro



Hay unos cuantos con sangre morisca


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> El árbitro es otro moro?



Hambrentino.


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Es un boludo hijo de la gran puta , como la mayoría de ellos.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Dic 2022)

Jajaja en serio el boludo hijo de la gran puta qué cojones pita!

Muy difícil así


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

Aquí es cuando te das cuenta que en La Liga Gavi hace lo que quiere porque lo tratan con caricias... pero cuando mínimamente le presionan se le ven todas las facturas y es un jugador corriente.


----------



## Galifrey (6 Dic 2022)

El árbitro es un hijo de la gran puta

Cuidado pues


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Marcos Llorente se le nota totalmente descolocado,
> 
> no es lateral.



Ni es na. Una temporada buena en el Atlético y desaparecido.

Parece ser que tenía razón Zidane cuando lo vendió.


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Dic 2022)

No se mueven cuando tienen la pelota, panda de vagos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Unai me está acojonando en este mundial


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

Ausencio en su linea


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Que blandito es Ferrán, esto es lo que hay kamaradens.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Faltas van...

España 8
Marruecos 3

Cuando están soltando estopa.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

El mierda del yerno se pone a regatear al lado del area. No regatea arriba y se pone a regatear al lado de nuestra área. Menos FIFA y más leer que tienen las neuronas fritas.


----------



## Gorroto (6 Dic 2022)

Pero.. Qué cojones hace España? 

Espera ganar a Marruecos solamemte con posesion y más posesion de balon??


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Sergio Ramos es mediocre joder. Un subnormal no puede ser lider.
> 
> Un buen lider era Puyol o Capdevila.



Subnormal lo que tú quieras, pero mediocre 

Capdevila


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)

No corren una mierda parece que van andando


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Si tienes un partido chungo, pon a gente que tenga oficio, Llorente era para jugar contra Japón, esto no es un partido para cabra locas.



Llorente es el único con velocidad, por eso está, si hay que correr hacia atrás, hasta Alba es lento.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Aquí es cuando te das cuenta que en La Liga Gavi hace lo que quiere porque lo tratan con caricias... pero cuando mínimamente le presionan se le ven todas las facturas y es un jugador corriente.



Y los árbitros no le pitan ninguna. Aquí se las pitan todas.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

Hay que ganarle a los moros y ya está mundial acabado, no hay equipo para más.


----------



## Evangelion (6 Dic 2022)

Que jdido rollo... a ver si empiezan ya los disturbios.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Son muy malos, Ausencio vete al Mallorca.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (6 Dic 2022)

Asensio es moro


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Ausencia + Ferrán no da para ser campeones, pero debería dar para ganar a estos follacabras hijos de puta


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Mientras no.nos.roben El balón arriba todos bien


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ni es na. Una temporada buena en el Atlético y desaparecido.
> 
> Parece ser que tenía razón Zidane cuando lo vendió.



No fue una temporada buena, fue una temporada Cojonuda con C mayúscula.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Y el enchufado no chuta. Chuta coño!!!!


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

oju ferrán


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

El funcionario de TVE es penoso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Le he puesto 1 euro ya a los moritos.


----------



## calzonazos (6 Dic 2022)

Mahbes dijo:


> Alguien puede explicarme como es que hay 20000 moros de marruecos en el estadio........han ido en patera?, son todos ricos y los muertos de hambre somos nosotros?, antonio les ha pagado el billete?, el begoño?, quiero respuestas.



25000 vs 5000 está claro quién siente a su pais


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

¿El hambrentino pitara alguna falta a España?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Pero porque no tiran?


----------



## rascachapas (6 Dic 2022)

Ausencio ya hizo su partido contra Costa Rica, ahora ya no aparece hasta semana santa


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Sergio Ramos es mediocre joder. Un subnormal no puede ser lider.
> 
> Un buen lider era Puyol o Capdevila.



Mediocre?      

Es uno de los mejores defensas de la historia.

Y subnormal también, eso es cierto.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

España 8 faltas, Marruecos 3


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pero porque no tiran?



Porque son muy malos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Aquí es cuando te das cuenta que en La Liga Gavi hace lo que quiere porque lo tratan con caricias... pero cuando mínimamente le presionan se le ven todas las facturas y es un jugador corriente.



Para jugar en el medio con menos de 1,70 tienes que ser muy muy bueno técnicamente,o fortísimo a lo Kante o Makelele...Gavi no creo que tenga una ni otra.

Este no va a pasar nunca de un buen jugador sin más


PD: bueno vale 1,73 cm


----------



## cebollo (6 Dic 2022)

Como pisen nuestra área, el argentino pita penalty.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pero porque no tiran?



Tienen alergia o algo.


----------



## Granodepus (6 Dic 2022)

GAVI es un puto toro. me tiene alucinado los cojonazos que le mete. Otros 10 así y seriamos temibles.


----------



## Agilipollado (6 Dic 2022)

España mucho mejor que Marruecos... con paciencia caerá el primero y partido resuelto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Mediocre?
> 
> Es uno de los mejores defensas de la historia.
> 
> Y subnormal también, eso es cierto.



Una cosa no quita la otra.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿El hambrentino pitara alguna falta a España?



Cuando Echemingas hable bien de España.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Dic 2022)

No hay que chutar a porteria a lo loco.

Si chutamos perdemos el balon y eso no puede ser.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (6 Dic 2022)

El entrenador de Maroq parece sacado de la undécima temporada de Narcos


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

VAYA HOSTIA GAVI JOJOJO LEÑA AL MOROOOO


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Como pisen nuestra área, el argentino pita penalty.



Tiene ganas el hambrentino.


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

El auténtico león del Rif era este


----------



## Pirro (6 Dic 2022)

Hay que ver el lado positivo, entre los pitidos a España y los miles de moros en el fondo es como si jugáramos en casa, en el Nou Camp.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pero porque no tiran?



El juego de España es a tocar, ganamos por pases...


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Ya podrían tirar alguna vez desde fuera del área, que no se a que esperan tratando de hacer tikitaka con 10 tios metidos en el area.

En vez aprovechar que con tanto tio el portero no ve una mierda y tirar desde fuera siguen con el tikitaka en 3 metros cuadrados


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No fue una temporada buena, fue una temporada Cojonuda con C mayúscula.



Y vive de ella


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Dic 2022)

Mahbes dijo:


> Alguien puede explicarme como es que hay 20000 moros de marruecos en el estadio........han ido en patera?, son todos ricos y los muertos de hambre somos nosotros?, antonio les ha pagado el billete?, el begoño?, quiero respuestas.



A cada moro (masculino) que pasa una horita de recreo con su majestad alaouita le regalan una entrada por su silencio.

Así van 20000.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Este partido me recuerda al 3-0 con Brasil en la Confederaciones,

los brasileños estuvieron dando estopa a nivel extremo y no pitaban nada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Ya podrían tirar alguna vez desde fuera del área, que no se a que esperan tratando de hacer tikitaka con 10 tios metidos en el area.
> 
> En vez aprovechar que con tanto tio el portero no ve una mierda y tirar desde fuera siguen con el tikitaka en 3 metros cuadrados



Quieren llegar hasta el área pequeña con la pelota


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Ausencio es un tronco.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Hay que tirar coño!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> No hay que chutar a porteria a lo loco.
> 
> Si chutamos perdemos el balon y eso no puede ser.



Para perder el balón como el yerno o con pases laterales, mejor terminar la jugada y estar atentos si hay rebote


----------



## il banditto (6 Dic 2022)

11 Gavis y mañana por la mañana tenemos la bandera imperial en el ayuntamiento de Rabat con el resto de la ciudad en llamas.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

A favor de España estos HDP no pitan nada.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

sin velocidad y uno contra uno es muy difícil


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Quieren llegar hasta el área pequeña con la pelota



Gol de Señor.


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Creía que jugaban a las 20 h.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (6 Dic 2022)

Asensio y Pedri les cambias la camiseta y pasan por Morocos del Rabat


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

Mahbes dijo:


> Alguien puede explicarme como es que hay 20000 moros de marruecos en el estadio........han ido en patera?, son todos ricos y los muertos de hambre somos nosotros?, antonio les ha pagado el billete?, el begoño?, quiero respuestas.



En catar hay moros trabajando, no como aquí que por cada uno que trabaja hay 100 robando.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Nepotismo en la puta selección, el yerno juega por decreto


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Asensio y Pedri les cambias la camiseta y pasan por Morocos del Rabat



Pues la madre de asensio es holandesa


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

pedri está haciendo un partido entre insustancial y malo


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Pues la madre de asensio es holandesa



Holandesa germánica o de Indonesia?


----------



## kletus (6 Dic 2022)

Muy pobre todo. Parece San Marino - Portugal en los 80, pero corriendo. Que mala hostia se le pone a uno....

Pego foto de las primas de los jugadores este mundial


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Este partido aburre hasta las gaviotas hambrientas
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Asensio y Pedri les cambias la camiseta y pasan por Morocos del Rabat



Gavi por nórdico, de eso no habláis.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Buen centro, pero no estaba Morata. El problema de no tener delantero de verdad.


----------



## Gorroto (6 Dic 2022)

Este partido acaba en penalties


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Asensio y Pedri les cambias la camiseta y pasan por Morocos del Rabat



Si le preguntas a un escandinavo todos somos moros.


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Dic 2022)

Llolerente no es lateral


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Este partido acaba en penalties



Para variar con España.


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Como marquen los moros , esto está sentenciado. 

Creo que metería a Morata por el insulso de Ferrán


----------



## Alejandro de Macedonia (6 Dic 2022)

Partido soporífero


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Para jugar en el medio con menos de 1,70 tienes que ser muy muy bueno técnicamente,o fortísimo a lo Kante o Makelele...Gavi no creo que tenga una ni otra.
> 
> Este no va a pasar nunca de un buen jugador sin más
> 
> ...



No es la altura, es que es un crío y tiene físico de niño.

No es un prodigio técnico, así que tendrá que serlo tácticamente. Y ganar varios kilos de masa muscular para ganar presencia.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Asensio y Pedri les cambias la camiseta y pasan por Morocos del Rabat



RequeteBr00tal.


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Holandesa germánica o de Indonesia?



Parece que de las Antillas no.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

¿Por qué todos los @moromierda tienen esa cara?


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

No entiendo cómo Marruecos quedó primera de grupo la verdad 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Este partido aburre hasta las gaviotas hambrientas
> Pozdrawiam.





Alejandro de Macedonia dijo:


> Partido soporífero



Ver este partido debería generar derecho a indemnización.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Este partido acaba en penalties



Posiblemente, pero no descarto algún error grave que aún se esté sorteando.


----------



## Granodepus (6 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Parece que de las Antillas no.



Antillas Danone


#festivaldelhumor


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Falta inventadísima.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

El árbitro argentino es PESIMO


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Otra falta inexistente


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Pero es que España es más de lo mismo sobar y sobar el balón
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Parece que de las Antillas no.



Cómo lo ve vd Condi?

Alguna aventura por El Magreb, yo toque levemente Argelia pero la historia acabó regulera.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (6 Dic 2022)

Menuda mierda de partido está haciendo españa


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

No nos pasa una el boludo.


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Pero al arbitro alguno tendrá que acercarse a decirle algo no


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Nos la van a meter. Y algún golito también.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

¿saben que pueden chutar a porteria?


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Dic 2022)

Ya nos han pedido otro segarro


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Que saque a morralla el monigote ese del banquillo


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Le tienen miedo a los moros, no pelean una mierda, excepto Gavi


----------



## Infierno Existencial (6 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Pues la madre de asensio es holandesa



Pues se mezcló con un moro o gitano de pura cepa


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

Mala suerte para España las lesiones de Ansu Fati que ese si que apuntaba alto,si está jugando Asensio antes es que debe de estar hecho mierda el chaval


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Cómo lo ve vd Condi?
> 
> Alguna aventura por El Magreb, yo toque levemente Argelia pero la historia acabó regulera.



Solo Túnez, tuve pelea con inmigración, me faltó algo de francés para salir del apuro.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (6 Dic 2022)

Gavi no termina el partido


----------



## ¿Qué? (6 Dic 2022)

a este paso, vamos a los penaltis


----------



## Leer (6 Dic 2022)

La tuvo clarísima el amego.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

cojonudo rodri


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

El Boufal ese puede ganar hoy hasta el Balón de Oro, el Llorente ni se entera.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Bueno... ya están confiados los marroquíes.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

La única vez que hemos llegado ha sido via desmarque.

Tiene que salir Morata. Si no, el 0-0 es lo mejor que nos puede pasar.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Selección R I D I C U L A


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Solo Túnez, tuve pelea con inmigración, me faltó algo de francés para salir del apuro.



Dinero , se compran todas las voluntades de esta "gente".


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Ellos lo tienen mucho más claro que nosotros.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Los moromierdas son malos de cojones, el peligro lo tenemos nosotros mismo contra nosotros.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Gavi por nórdico, de eso no habláis.



Pero no le sigáis el juego a los subnormales que vienen con el cuento de que los españoles somos moros.     

El único que puede pasar por español en la selección marroquí es el portero.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Dic 2022)

Ferrán y Llorente son cambios de manual.

Y ese despeje de Rodri merece cárcel.


----------



## 2plx2 (6 Dic 2022)

Amigu, amigu


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> a este paso, vamos a los penaltis



El primero que tira panalty por los @moromierda es el hambrentino.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Lo dicho esto va a penaltis por lo que veo 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> a este paso, vamos a los penaltis



Más cerca entonces de la noche de los segarros largos, amego.


----------



## Pirro (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Nepotismo en la puta selección, el yerno juega por decreto



Total, y están jugando como si fueran funcionarios interinos esperando la consolidación por concurso de méritos.


----------



## Cobat (6 Dic 2022)

Cuidado por Barcelona quedan dos minutos para el descanso


----------



## Malvender (6 Dic 2022)

El partido está para que metamos el autobús al más puro estilo David Vidal y oremos en dirección a la Meca


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿Por qué todos los @moromierda tienen esa cara?



@moromierda no se atreve a venir al hilo


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Dic 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Amigu, amigu



Segarro segarro


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Dic 2022)

Bufal parece Garrincha.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Cuanto rematador!!!


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Dinero , se compran todas las voluntades de esta "gente".



No, fueron empujones.


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Venga, Morata


----------



## Infierno Existencial (6 Dic 2022)

Los amegos están creando mas peligro


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Pues se mezcló con un moro o gitano de pura cepa



Pero tú ni naciendo 1000 veces hubieses sido tan guapo ni tan rico.

Qué dolidos estáis los feos siempre.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Ausencio y Pedrá son malos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alejandro de Macedonia (6 Dic 2022)

Si España pierde el partido es para evitar que quemen Barcelona esta noche.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Dic 2022)

Joder, y va y cuelga un balón a Gavi...


----------



## Feriri88 (6 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Le tienen miedo a los moros, no pelean una mierda, excepto Gavi




Esta luchando para ganar el corazón de Leonor sobre los moros


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Me falta una pancarta como la de Euro 2008

No parar hasta conquistar, creo que eran de Talavera de la Ruina.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Este partido aburre hasta las gaviotas hambrientas
> Pozdrawiam.



El antifúpbol de la era Klopp es un puto coñazo


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿Por qué todos los @moromierda tienen esa cara?



Yo también me lo estaba preguntando.

Jajaja


----------



## Manero (6 Dic 2022)

Nuestros 3 delanteros están empanadísimos, en la segunda parte los cambiaba a los 3. 

Y Marruecos no se por qué se encierra tanto si tienen más calidad en ataque que nosotros y si nos apretasen más nos meterían en problemas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

que centro Pedri, si no había nadie ... no está Morata


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Llorente de lateral no mola nada.


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

y LE duerme en el sofá


Manero dijo:


> Nuestros 3 delanteros están empanadísimos, en la segunda parte los cambiaba a los 3.
> 
> Y Marruecos no se por qué se encierra tanto si tienen más calidad en ataque que nosotros y si nos apretasen más nos meterían en problemas.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (6 Dic 2022)

España está jugando mal, el planteamiento no es el correcto. 

Metía a Carvajal y sacaba a Gavi. Y Llorente de doble pivote. 

Es un partido en el que hay ser sólidos. El extremo zurdo marroquí es muy habilidoso.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Bueno pues lo esperado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Aquí es donde necesitamos un Guiza, Salva Ballesta, Negredo, Costa, Soldado,... y liarse a codazos y hostias.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Buen elemento os va atléticos, buen elemento...


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Menuda mierda de primera parte
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Marruecos gana en hembras.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Dic 2022)

Esta selección está al nivel de las de Iñaki Sáez... Manda huevos


----------



## Antiparticula (6 Dic 2022)

Chuta tú que a mi me da la risa.


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Mira. Estamos como al principio. A ver si hay cambios en la segunda parte.


----------



## rascachapas (6 Dic 2022)

El mundial que está haciendo Pedri es para cederlo al B


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Seguimos sin delantero centro... 4 o 5 balones dentro sin rematador.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Azpilicueta por Llorente YA.


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

A alguna morita de la grada le daba duro. Y si se pone la yihab mejor que mejor. Joder que salido voy últimamente...


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Es que son gilipollas, empecinados en el tikitaka incluso en las contras


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Solo generamos cuando robamos porque NO SABEN SACARLA o tirando desmarques.

Hay que tirar de plan B, y espero que lo tengamos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Buen elemento os va atléticos, buen elemento...



No es lateral, debería jugar adelante, será que Azpi está lesionado y Carajal lo mismo.


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Mahbes dijo:


> Alguien puede explicarme como es que hay 20000 moros de marruecos en el estadio........han ido en patera?, son todos ricos y los muertos de hambre somos nosotros?, antonio les ha pagado el billete?, el begoño?, quiero respuestas.



Eso me pregunto yo.


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

¿Donde quedó aquel 7-0? Y de qué Mundial fue.


----------



## JAGGER (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Los marrones con cara de beduinos.



Por eso pregunto.


----------



## Alejandro de Macedonia (6 Dic 2022)

Grandísimo Luis Enrique, mata a los moros de aburrimiento para ganarles tranquilamente en la segunda parte. Genio, coño.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Dic 2022)

Vendrá el tronco de Morata a salvar el partido, anda


----------



## jus (6 Dic 2022)

45 min perdidos.

El juego de España es nulo de no buscar la portería ni nada. Un tiempo perdido para nada.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique y su odio al Madrid.


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Pero no le sigáis el juego a los subnormales que vienen con el cuento de que los españoles somos moros.
> 
> El único que puede pasar por español en la selección marroquí es el portero.



Nunca he entendido la fijación con los nórdicos, terrible civilización construyeron a base de esclavitud y saqueos a monjes y campesinos.

Debe ser el pueblo caucásico que menos ha aportado a la humanidad.


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Lo mejor de la primera parte, los cojones de Gavi. 

Los demás, ni fú ni fá.


----------



## circus maximus (6 Dic 2022)

Como se pongan por delante los amegos no va a haber segarros para todos 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

No entiendo esto...

Posesión:
España 70%
Marruecos 30%

Faltas:
España 10
Marruecos 3


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Esta selección está al nivel de las de Iñaki Sáez... Manda huevos



No hay que ir tan lejos. La del 2018, la del 2016,... Seguimos jugando a lo mismo y seguimos cayendo en lo mismo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> Metía a Carvajal y sacaba a Gavi. Y Llorente de doble pivote.



Busquets es la vaca sagrada entre las vacas sagradas


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No entiendo esto...
> 
> Posesión:
> España 70%
> ...



Arbitra un hambrentino.


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Nos van a ganar. España ha hecho una primera fase de más a menos, cada vez más acojonados, y con un juego monótono que no crea peligro, mientras que ellos han hecho una primera fase brillante. Además, ellos no tienen nada que perder. Lo contrario de España.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Dic 2022)

Madre mía el árbitro. Muy mala pinta.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## noc555 (6 Dic 2022)

jus dijo:


> 45 min perdidos.
> 
> El juego de España es nulo de no buscar la portería ni nada. Un tiempo perdido para nada.



Pero si han puesto el autobús


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Dic 2022)

Esto huele a eliminación de España.

Ahora el entrenador marroquí les hará un speech a sus jugadores sobre la reconquista de Al-Andalus y saldrán todos ultramotivados, mientras Luis Enrique sólo está pensando en volver a España para escanciarse un culín de sidra.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (6 Dic 2022)

Alejandro de Macedonia dijo:


> Si España pierde el partido es para evitar que quemen Barcelona esta noche.



Si los morocos ganan la van a liar más que si pierden obviamente


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Dic 2022)

Lo que no sabéis es que, mientras nosotros estamos viendo el partido, el gobierno junto con el Borbón están firmando un acuerdo dónde se le regala Ceuta y Melilla


----------



## LMLights (6 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> y LE duerme en el sofá









LOADING 65% #########################################################
PROCESSING 70% ###############################################################
ANALYZING 50% #############################################


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Balones largos a la banda. Si se va fuera les presionamos y podemos robar.

Morata dentro y desmarques.

Y ya está.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Aquí es donde necesitamos un Guiza, Salva Ballesta, Negredo, Costa, Soldado,... y liarse a codazos y hostias.



Tenemos algún jugador así? Pregunto sin animus iocandi, es que no tengo ni puta idea de quién son la mitad de jugadores que ha llevado luis Tabique


----------



## Infierno Existencial (6 Dic 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Esto huele a eliminación de España.
> 
> Ahora el entrenador marroquí les hará un speech a sus jugadores sobre la reconquista de Al-Andalus y saldrán todos ultramotivados, mientras Luis Enrique sólo está pensando en llegar a España para escanciarse un culín de sidra.



Mientras Ferrán se folla a su hija en la habitación de al lado


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Si pasara España, que no lo veo claro.

Creo que Portugal nos manda para casa, para mí es el gran tapado. Bruno Fernandes y Bernardo Silva han dado auténticas exhibiciones contra Ghana y Uruguay, João Félix porque está eclipsado por el ya poco útil Cristiano pero a poco que tiene oportunidad destella bastante. En el centro tienen a Ruben Neves y Carvalho que le da bastante consistencia. Me parece el auténtico tapado, en una hipotética semifinal contra Brasil va a ser un auténtico partidazo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Dic 2022)

Podía haber sido peor. 

Ya puestos, metía a un lateral, quitaba a un delantero (cualquiera me vale) y subía a Llorente que por lo menos tira y aprieta.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (6 Dic 2022)

Morata y Yéremi Pino por Ferran y Asensio. 

España no está desbordando, no sé cuantas amarillas han provocado. Marruecos lo está apostando todo al cerrojo, físico y contras. 

En este partido no hace falta arriesgar. Está siendo un calco del España vs Rusia.


----------



## sinosuke (6 Dic 2022)

Que Ferrán esté en la selección es una absoluta vergüenza....menudo paquete

Y el Pedri "el nuevo Messi" que dicen los culés, a ver si despierta de la siesta el muy aplatanado


.


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No entiendo esto...
> 
> Posesión:
> España 70%
> ...



Pues que cuando ellos tienen el balón no es para sobarlo, sino para contraatacar y les paran con falta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Solo generamos cuando robamos porque NO SABEN SACARLA o tirando desmarques.
> 
> Hay que tirar de plan B, y espero que lo tengamos.


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Esto está ganado. Calienta Nico Williams en la banda


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


>



La panchitizacion de expaña


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Baila un poquito señoritas


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Esto huele a eliminación de España.
> 
> Ahora el entrenador marroquí les hará un speech a sus jugadores sobre la reconquista de Al-Andalus y saldrán todos ultramotivados, mientras Luis Enrique sólo está pensando en volver a España para escanciarse un culín de sidra.



Y un cachopo en Casa Agustín.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Me estaba quedando frito


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Nunca he entendido la fijación con los nórdicos, terrible civilización construyeron a base de esclavitud y saqueos a monjes y campesinos.
> 
> Debe ser el pueblo caucásico que menos ha aportado a la humanidad.



Pues anda que la vuestra con los moros. Que esclavizan y tienen sumido a sus países en la edad media en pleno S. XXI


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Si los morocos ganan la van a liar más que si pierden obviamente



Tienen pinta de ganar, expaña no juega una mierda


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

Esta página es la 1492 MOROS FUERA!!!!


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Luis Enrique y su odio al Madrid.



Sí, debería haber convocado a Modric, Tchouameni, Benzema, Valverde, Rodrygo y Vinicius al menos. Pero su antimadridismo le puede.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Esto huele a eliminación de España.
> 
> Ahora el entrenador marroquí les hará un speech a sus jugadores sobre la reconquista de Al-Andalus y saldrán todos ultramotivados, mientras Luis Enrique sólo está pensando en volver a España para escanciarse un culín de sidra.



Eliminación de seguridad en los pueblos de Gerona a manos de marroquíes.


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Dic 2022)

marruecos portugal y francia, mundial de vecinos


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues que cuando ellos tienen el balón no es para sobarlo, sino para contraatacar y les paran con falta.



Si, pero no les están pitando ninguna,

3 putas faltas en 45 min frente a un equipo con el 70% de posesión y al que entran a muerte.


----------



## Icibatreuh (6 Dic 2022)

Casi todos los partidos de octavos han sido preciosos. Llega España y un absoluto y total aburrimiento. No han tirado una vez entre los tres palos, mucho más peligro Marruecos.

Este Luis Enrique es un auténtico caradura. Si no te funciona un sistema tienes que tener un plan B.

También podria ser que marque España, se abra Marruecos y le caigan unos cuantos. Pero si, marcan primero ellos adiós partido, como contra Japon.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## _Suso_ (6 Dic 2022)

Jugando así, nos veo un poco eliminados, tenemos un centro del campo de enanos en un fútbol actual donde manda el físico


----------



## il banditto (6 Dic 2022)

vamos cojones! los moros no juegan una pvta mierda, no dan 2 pases seguidos y estan tirandose todo el rato con el beneplacito del mverto de hambre argensimio! españa tiene miedo de caer eliminados contra esta banda, pero no os engañeis, marruecos no plantea nada de futbol, a parar el partido cada 2 minutos tirandose y esperar que la que tengan entre(que tendran 1 o 2 seguro en alguna falta lateral o corner, se les aparezca el profeta y se pongan 1-0 con todo el autobus) pero los moros firmarian gostosos ahora mismo los penalties.

vamos hijos de puta demostrad que no mereceis ser fusilados al aterrizar en barajas


----------



## Granodepus (6 Dic 2022)

Como viene siendo habitual en el descanso de los partidos, os recuerdo que sigo buscando novia.
Saludos.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Es que antes cuando eliminaban a España de un mundial llegando a cuartos por lo menos lo daban todo pero es que hoy están dando penita.Y Marruecos no es Brasil ni Argentina ni nada de nada no nos equivoquemos que también han dado pena pero almeno les echan cojones y saben que tienen una gran oportunidad de hacer historia.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Cuál es el récord mundial en pases?


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Dic 2022)

Hemos fallado absolutamente todas las situaciones en las que teniamos ventaja en 3/4. 

Si contra un rival encerrado no eres preciso en los metros finales, poco se puede hacer.

Asensio y llorente estan dando pena. Y son la apuesta tactica de luis enrique 

Ah, si. El arbitraje teledirigido. Poniendo a un boludo hijoputa a pitarnos esta claro lo que busca la FIFA.


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Me encomiendo a los penales.

Jugando así ni les metemos un gol ni de coña.


----------



## Señor X (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No entiendo esto...
> 
> Posesión:
> España 70%
> ...



Que pita las que son y las que no son. Si hubiese VAR en faltas (con IA, no con humanos), se le pondría la cara colorada al árbitro. Por cierto, ese "argentino" es tan marrón que podría pasar por moro. Para que luego nos vendan las raíces europeas de los de allí. Me recordó al meme ese de "anda un mono que habla"


----------



## Lukytrike (6 Dic 2022)

2 - 0 gana España hoy.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Dic 2022)

ausencio y el nuero fuera
morata y fati in


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Si pasara España, que no lo veo claro.
> 
> Creo que Portugal nos manda para casa, para mí es el gran tapado. Bruno Fernandes y Bernardo Silva han dado auténticas exhibiciones contra Ghana y Uruguay, João Félix porque está eclipsado por el ya poco útil Cristiano pero a poco que tiene oportunidad destella bastante. En el centro tienen a Ruben Neves y Carvalho que le da bastante consistencia. Me parece el auténtico tapado, en una hipotética semifinal contra Brasil va a ser un auténtico partidazo.



Uno por uno yo diría que tienen mejores jugadores que nosotros,no se qué coño se hace mal en este país pero no sale un solo jugador con velocidad y desborde...


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Casi todos los partidos de octavos han sido preciosos.


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

Es muy complicado jugar bien cuando te plantan un partido así los moros. Y es normal que planteen el partido tal y como lo están haciendo ellos, pero normal.

El problema que tenemos nosotros es que ante planteamientos así sufrimos que no veas. No hay profundidad en las bandas, las poquitas jugadas con alguna posibilidad solemos desperdiciarlas por tocar más de lo estrictamente necesario y echar otra vez el balón atrás o al interior. Balones con profundidad a los laterales, ayudas y a las primeras centrar y que dé donde dé el balón, si la coje el portero, o hay un rechace que se recoja el balón en la media luna para un disparo a media distancia o un córner. Pero es éso... un pase profundo y a las primeras centrar. Pero claro, para eso hace falta tener alternativas y delanteros rematadores, para partidos así.

Y en este Mundial estamos teniendo pérdidas en las salidas de balón, hemos tenido unas cuantas que ellos no han sabido aprovechar, pero cuidadín con obcecarse con jugar siempre así y más contra rivales con las líneas muy juntitas como es el caso de los moros.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Hemos fallado absolutamente todas las situaciones en las que teniamos ventaja en 3/4.
> 
> Si contra un rival encerrado no eres preciso en los metros finales, poco se puede hacer.
> 
> ...



La FIFA le hará el lío a Holanda y luego a Brasil. El mundial es para el hormonas.


----------



## fieraverde (6 Dic 2022)

Quita a tu puto yerno hijo de puta!


----------



## little hammer (6 Dic 2022)

De momento veo algo mejor a los amegos

Que opináis?


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283229



Representando con honor al Morocco y tal...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Pedri, Ferrán torres y Llorente fuera.


----------



## little hammer (6 Dic 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Quita a tu puto yerno hijo de puta!



A cual??









La Casa Real aprueba la relación entre la princesa Leonor y Gavi


Desde el pasado fin de semana, cuando el programa 'Socialité' destacó que la princesa Leonor estaría enamorada del futbolista de la Selección española y del Barça, Gavi, no han par




www.marca.com


----------



## Mark_ (6 Dic 2022)

¿Alguien sabe a que juega España? Mas allá de ganar en porcentaje de posesión claro y aburrir hasta al hombre mas paciente...

Mira que me jode porque jugamos contra Marruecos, pero ojalá perdamos contundentemente para ver si de una vez por todas dejamos de jugar a tener la posesion y rezar para meter un gol y que no nos metan ninguno.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> De momento veo algo mejor a los amegos
> 
> Que opináis?



No es muy dificil


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Luis Enrique y su odio al Madrid.



Te recuerdo que en el Madrid, en el mejor de los casos sólo juegan dos españoles de titulares.

El post debe ser:

" Florentino y su odio a los españoles."


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Uno por uno yo diría que tienen mejores jugadores que nosotros,no se qué coño se hace mal en este país pero no sale un solo jugador con velocidad y desborde...



Que nos falta la abuela negra de Angola o Cabo Verde que tienen la mayoría de portugueses.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Dic 2022)

Si este partido durase una semana, quedarían 0-0 igual


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Van a ganar los moros, están jugando mejor, a su juego, es decir encerrados y a la contra pero mejor que España, que solo va haciendo pases


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> La FIFA le hará el lío a Holanda y luego a Brasil. El mundial es para el hormonas.



Teniendo en cuenta que es en Qatar y la pasta que se han gastado, o el Hormonas o la tortuga.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (6 Dic 2022)

Falconetti ha dao ya ordenes para que se dejen ganar, españa se vuelve hoy pa casa.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (6 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Esta página es la 1492 MOROS FUERA!!!!


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Me encomiendo a los penales.
> 
> Jugando así ni les metemos un gol ni de coña.



No sé qué coño os creéis que es el fútbol moderno, aquí ya nadie sse deja ganar, todo está calculado y medido y cada equipo juega sus bazas y cada jugador mide sus esfuerzos.
Ha sido el primer tiempo, según vaya llegando el minuto 80 se verán más esfuerzos y jugadas al límite, porque son profesionales y juegas a rentabilizar esfuerzos y no a lesionarse ni vaciarsee del todo y nada de eso. 


Lo raro sería que Marruecos lo pusiera fácil saliendo a jugar al ataque, pues no, ttontos no son.


----------



## little hammer (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No es muy dificil



El juego se pase lo hacen bien pero casi nunca reciben en superioridad numérica. 

Los segarros están metiendo el bus atrás pero les está saliendo bien


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Dic 2022)

en el Inside Pedrerol va pasadísimo de farla, muy agresivo e impertinente (más de lo común)


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> De momento veo algo mejor a los amegos
> 
> Que opináis?



El más incisivo de momento, el referee.


----------



## noc555 (6 Dic 2022)

Asensio a la banqueta


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Uno por uno yo diría que tienen mejores jugadores que nosotros,no se qué coño se hace mal en este país pero no sale un solo jugador con velocidad y desborde...



El problema que veo a Portugal es Cristiano, que no está para estos saraos, la pena que tienen a Diogo Jota lesionado, André Silva tampoco está al nivel , le daría la alternativa a Gonçalo Ramos, la promesa del Benfica.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Los subnormales de tvespantosa conectando a ver qué es lo que hace la afición moromierda.

Y a recalcar como pitan nuestro himno.

A nosotros que cojones nos importa los moromierdas.


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> A cual??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por cierto, cuando dicen la Casa Real aprueba, quién coño decide ahí. Vaya eufemismo más aprovechable que usan.


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Ana Jiménez, histórica de TVE con peluca, se le hace el chocho pepsicola con la afición moruna.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Tenemos algún jugador así? Pregunto sin animus iocandi, es que no tengo ni puta idea de quién son la mitad de jugadores que ha llevado luis Tabique



No, ese es el problema. Solo tenemos plan A.


----------



## Iron John (6 Dic 2022)

El puto boludo a la primera que uno mire mal a un moro en el área nos pita penalty


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Dic 2022)

Son una panda de vagos que corren menos que un caracol, cuando tienen el balon se ponen a dar paseítos sin desmarcarse, no sea que hechen el bofe los señoritingos estos.
Es una vergüenza de equipo, no sudan la camiseta, unos peseteros que van a lo que van.


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

Lo que no va a hacer Marruecos es jugar como contra otros rivales para que España le meta como a Costa Rica. 

Que gilipollas no son, y menos los moros.


----------



## Agilipollado (6 Dic 2022)

España controla totalmente el partido. Aburrido y una mierda, si, pero totalmente controlado. Los moros no meten un gol ni al Arco Iris LGTBI, y a España le basta con marcar un golito y listo para sentencia. Y si vamos a penaltyes, España tiene mejores chutadores y portero que Marruecos. Vamos, que España pasa seguro... simplemente hay que tener paciencia.


----------



## Culozilla (6 Dic 2022)

Qué barbaridad la de españolas en Twitter que están en pie de guerra contra los comentarios racistas contra los moros.

Realmente la conquista ha sido un total éxito, al menos en las mujeres.

Macho, las españolas son el enemigo en casa, las mayores traidoras.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

En TVE alabando a los moros y su pitido al himno español, en TVE. Y luego para que los borregos pesoetarras no les cojan asco, puntualizan que si la selección de menas pierde, apoyarán a España.


----------



## Phoenician (6 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El árbitro argentino está ciego o cobra en dinares...



La reconcha de su puta madre. Hijo de mil putas.


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> El problema que veo a Portugal es Cristiano, que no está para estos saraos, la pena que tienen a Diogo Jota lesionado, André Silva tampoco está al nivel , le daría la alternativa a Gonçalo Ramos, la promesa del Benfica.



Te has equivocado de partido.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

España es de las mejores selecciones del mundial fuera de las areas. En ambas areas es de fase clasifictaoria a lo sumo. Sin colmillo y sin gol.
Jodido.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Jugando así, nos veo un poco eliminados, tenemos un centro del campo de enanos en un fútbol actual donde manda el físico



El youtuber madridista Iñaki Angulo cuando el Madrid trajo a Aureliano y llamó a un analista de fútbol francés tituló el vídeo "Tchouameni para reventar Pedris y Gavis".... un titular en búsqueda de polémica, pero que lleva razón. Mucho tiene que cambiar para que Pedri/Gavi puedan dominar algo con el físico que tienen, por muy buenos que sean.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Qué barbaridad la de españolas en Twitter que están en pie de guerra contra los comentarios racistas contra los moros.
> 
> Realmente la conquista ha sido un total éxito, al menos en las mujeres.



Que vertedero de Twitter.

Pero toda la mierda progre no se iba a ir de Twitter joder que largo se está haciendo.


----------



## little hammer (6 Dic 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> El más incisivo de momento, el referee.



Yo diría que Bufal


----------



## Infierno Existencial (6 Dic 2022)

Moroco tiene una oportunidad única de reconquistar al andalus ganando a españa y Portugal. Ojito pues


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> El juego se pase lo hacen bien pero casi nunca reciben en superioridad numérica.
> 
> Los segarros están metiendo el bus atrás pero les está saliendo bien



Pero qué bien forero si se dedican a pasar del medio al defensa y vuelta, es un estilo ridículo, que me da vergüenza ajena de lo que pensaran los que lo estén viendo de otros países. Necesitamos un entrenador que llegue y en la primera rueda de prensa diga que se desliga totalmente del Tiki Toki


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> España controla totalmente el partido. Aburrido y una mierda, si, pero totalmente controlado. Los moros no meten un gol ni al Arco Iris LGTBI, y a España le basta con marcar un golito y listo para sentencia. Y si vamos a penaltyes, España tiene mejores chutadores y portero que Marruecos. Vamos, que España pasa seguro... simplemente hay que tener paciencia.



De acuerdo en lo sustancial, pero joder, un golito.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> En TVE alabando a los moros y su pitido al himno español, en TVE. Y luego para que los borregos pesoetarras no les cojan asco, puntualizan que si la selección de menas pierde, apoyarán España.



Es acojonante. Sólo les falta llevar a un moromierda a comentar el partido y a echar mierda contra España. Eso lo pagamos nosotros joder.


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> en el Inside Pedrerol va pasadísimo de farla, muy agresivo e impertinente (más de lo común)



Está ya a un nivel superior en el que no le afecta la más leve crítica.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe a que juega España? Mas allá de ganar en porcentaje de posesión claro y aburrir hasta al hombre mas paciente...
> 
> Mira que me jode porque jugamos contra Marruecos, pero ojalá perdamos contundentemente para ver si de una vez por todas dejamos de jugar a tener la posesion y rezar para meter un gol y que no nos metan ninguno.



Otro que no sabe que esto ees futbol moderno y cada minuto perdiendo cuesta dinero a los jugadores.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Qué barbaridad la de españolas en Twitter que están en pie de guerra contra los comentarios racistas contra los moros.
> 
> Realmente la conquista ha sido un total éxito, al menos en las mujeres.



Sin su complicidad, no sería posible.


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Qué barbaridad la de españolas en Twitter que están en pie de guerra contra los comentarios racistas contra los moros.
> 
> Realmente la conquista ha sido un total éxito, al menos en las mujeres.



Daís importancia a nimiedades, ¿qué importa lo que piense la cochambre?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


>



Delirante.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Qué barbaridad la de españolas en Twitter que están en pie de guerra contra los comentarios racistas contra los moros.
> 
> Realmente la conquista ha sido un total éxito, al menos en las mujeres.



Quieren que ganen los moros, esta noche los Hakin se las trincan para celebrar.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Casanova II dijo:


> Como se nota que eres del Atleti, tu lo que eres es tonto y perdedor.



Y tu ciervo compepipas acostumbrado a ganar con árbitros y talonario.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Ha pitado una falta


----------



## circus maximus (6 Dic 2022)

Acabo de oír decir a una zorra de TVE en Rabat que si Morokocae contra España, luego apoyarán a España 
Hijos de puta,ya no saben que hacer para blanquear los saqueos,robos y violaciones que vamos a tener 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Culozilla (6 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Que vertedero de Twitter.
> 
> Pero toda la mierda progre no se iba a ir de Twitter joder que largo se está haciendo.



las progres y las no progres. Las españolas realmente son el caballo de troya perfecto


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Exagerado lo del árbitro


----------



## el ruinas II (6 Dic 2022)

pases 372 tiros a puerta cero


----------



## aldebariano (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pero qué bien forero si se dedican a pasar del medio al defensa y vuelta, es un estilo ridículo, que me da vergüenza ajena de lo que pensaran los que lo estén viendo de otros países. Necesitamos un entrenador que llegue y en la primera rueda de prensa diga que se desliga totalmente del Tiki Toki



Aparte del sistema España carece de superclases, es un equipo gris, falta talento para aspirar a ganar.


----------



## Culozilla (6 Dic 2022)

Las cosas como son: la destrucción de España vendrá por parte de sus mujeres.


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No sé qué coño os creéis que es el fútbol moderno, aquí ya nadie sse deja ganar, todo está calculado y medido y cada equipo juega sus bazas y cada jugador mide sus esfuerzos.
> Ha sido el primer tiempo, según vaya llegando el minuto 80 se verán más esfuerzos y jugadas al límite, porque son profesionales y juegas a rentabilizar esfuerzos y no a lesionarse ni vaciarsee del todo y nada de eso.
> 
> 
> Lo raro sería que Marruecos lo pusiera fácil saliendo a jugar al ataque, pues no, ttontos no son.



España juega a cualquier cosa menos fútbol moderno.

Es la antítesis, de hecho.


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

vaya pedrada


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


>



Nunca decepciona Juancar


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Joder el Unai simon y su puta jugada de mierda de subnormal perdido.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Se tiene el control del balón, pero no se mueve con velocidad, mis abuelas podrían bascular al ritmo que lo hacen los marroquíes, y darían el pego.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283231
> 
> 
> pases 372 tiros a puerta cero



Eres un facha, el tikitaka es progresista!


----------



## Smurf (6 Dic 2022)

Esto tiene pinta de que si España encaja un gol no remonta ni de coña.

Menuda basura inmunda es España, no merece ni pasar. Rojos y catalanes de mierda.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

El Ferrán ese es un tornillo de mucho cuidado, menudo paquete.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

intentar triangulaciones en el borde del área es un imposible, que saque ya a Morata a ver si caza alguna


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

otro fuera de juego de Ferran, ese tio es gilipolla.s


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Unai Simon este la va a cagar con tanto juego de pies, yo pensaba que marcaban


----------



## Culozilla (6 Dic 2022)

Los muslims marcaran un gol muy guarro (posiblemente en fuera de juego) y se cerrarán los 11 en su área.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Esta noche las zorronas promoros recibirán kebab moro.


----------



## 2plx2 (6 Dic 2022)

Putos amegus, joder ya


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Aparte del sistema España carece de superclases, es un equipo gris, falta talento para aspirar a ganar.



Hay muchas selecciones sin supertalentos, de hecho, faltan talentos por todos lados, ahí tienes holanda, y no hacen este ridículo. Es una cuestión de actitud, y de estilo de juego.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Las cosas como son: la destrucción de España vendrá por parte de sus mujeres.



De las suyas y de las nuestras


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Anuncio de Doritos en el estadio.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> El Ferrán ese es un tornillo de mucho cuidado, menudo paquete.
> Pozdrawiam



Frenan Torres


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Fuera Asensio, Pedri y Ferran.
Dentro Morara, Pino y y Ansu.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Eres un facha, el tikitaka es progresista!



Pero que gilipolleces dices


----------



## fieraverde (6 Dic 2022)

Es terrible el partido que se están marcando estos perros.


----------



## Culozilla (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> De las suyas y de las nuestras



No, me refiero a las españolas.


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

El moro pide falta y el argentino concede


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Joder el Unai simon y su puta jugada de mierda de subnormal perdido.



La culpa es del que ordena jugar así


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Ausencio, Pedra, Fallon Torres


----------



## il banditto (6 Dic 2022)

svcios moros minuto 50 y ya estan tardando 3 minutos para sacar cualquier mierda de falta o saque de banda, diria que se viene partido de 17 minutos de descuento pero visto el arbitraje como vayan empate o gane marruecos 1-0 el hambrentino este hijoputa capaz de descontar 2


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

Soler y morata...


----------



## MasMax (6 Dic 2022)

Se dice que al descanso los jugadores españoles se han encontrado con que les habían entrado en el vestuario y robado las carteras y los móviles.

Ser suplente de Marruecos tiene un plus.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Calienta Soler, ya piensa Luis Enrique en los penaltis


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Cuando pita las faltas, da otra sensación.


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Ausencio, Pedra, Fallon Torres



Hay que reconocer que con estas mimbres poco más se puede hacer, buen trabajo de Luis Enrique.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Dic 2022)

Mucho rajar de Ausencio y Ferrán, pero el partidito de Olmo es pa verlo.


----------



## Leer (6 Dic 2022)

Amarilla dios...


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Dic 2022)

Y ni una tarjeta


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Dic 2022)

Ausencio, cojones, vete a rematar y deja de hacer el imbécil


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

El funcionario justificando que nos den de palos.


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Página 1500, siglo de oro ejpañooollll


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

Han empezado ya los disturbios? Que es lo que de verdad interesa.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Porqué para la jugada?

Si no se pide barrera no se debe parar


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

La camisola del consorte puro rugby jajaja


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

No paran estos cabrones de silbar peores que las vuvuzelas de Sudáfrica 2010 jajajajaja
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Dic 2022)

Mucha posesion, mucho pasecito, para nada.



Icibatreuh dijo:


> Casi todos los partidos de octavos han sido preciosos. Llega España y un absoluto y total aburrimiento. No han tirado una vez entre los tres palos, mucho más peligro Marruecos.
> 
> Este Luis Enrique es un auténtico caradura. Si no te funciona un sistema tienes que tener un plan B.
> 
> También podria ser que marque España, se abra Marruecos y le caigan unos cuantos. Pero si, marcan primero ellos adiós partido, como contra Japon.



Este partido aburre hasta las lagrimas. No se ha visto Nada. NADA.


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Estoy mirando el partido con mis menas franceses.


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Un disparo a puerta de Olmo, no os quejaréis


----------



## Visilleras (6 Dic 2022)

Ahora España está jugando un poco mejor... cosa poco dificil porque la primera parte ha sido de vergüenza


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

la poca actividad y dinamismo del equipo en ataque pasa por Dani Olmo, si lo quitas ya es directamente la muerte en vida


----------



## Tadeus (6 Dic 2022)

Marruecos nos está perdonando la vida no haciendo presión adelantada con la salida del balón, así que esto huele a tanda de penaltis suponiendo que no tengamos un error muy bestia en defensa porque lo que es que España meta un gol me parece un sueño imposible jugando así.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

Ya se han cansado los putos moros, la genetica es la genetica. Este partido lo ganamos...


----------



## aldebariano (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

Primer disparo a puerta de España...minuto 55 de partido.


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

No hay nada dice el arbitro


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Ausencio, cojones, vete a rematar y deja de hacer el imbécil



Verbo rematar, el que se mata remando


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

El hambrentino da ascazo.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Partido duro


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Dic 2022)

Putin con quién va? Es para un amigo


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Dic 2022)

Pero cómo cojones se las apañan para dormir una contra. Es que son bobos, joder


----------



## Visilleras (6 Dic 2022)

Eso era falta, joder


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Parece que los nuestros empiezan a devolver los palos, ya era hora. Si te ganan al menos que se vayan calientes pa cuartos (y a ser posible con algún expulsado).


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Redios que tontos son, pillan una contra y en vez de avanzar rapido vuelven el balon a atrás


----------



## Antiparticula (6 Dic 2022)

Como marque España a los moros les va a caer la del pulpo.


----------



## Visilleras (6 Dic 2022)

¿Cuanto le han pagado al árbitro los jeques?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

El rey moro esta mirando a Qatar ahora.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Primer disparo a puerta de España...minuto 55 de partido.



En la TV Suiza han dicho que.ha batido un récord de.1966 de no.disparar a puerta.en la primera parte


----------



## Nicors (6 Dic 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> Morata y Yéremi Pino por Ferran y Asensio.
> 
> España no está desbordando, no sé cuantas amarillas han provocado. Marruecos lo está apostando todo al cerrojo, físico y contras.
> 
> En este partido no hace falta arriesgar. Está siendo un calco del España vs Rusia.



Cierto, Risia hizo un partidazo


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

Ha puesto el listón muy alto para que el árbitro saque amarillas, con la cara de cocoso que lleva.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Como marque España a los moros les va a caer la del pulpo.



Esto va a prórroga o incluso penaltis


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Ni una amarilla aún


----------



## gdr100 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## HArtS (6 Dic 2022)

Viendo el partido de España cuesta entender que no convocaran a Iago Aspas o al Panda. Son los unicos delanteros con gol que tiene España.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Marruecos nos está perdonando la vida no haciendo presión adelantada con la salida del balón, así que esto huele a tanda de penaltis suponiendo que no tengamos un error muy bestia en defensa porque lo que es que España meta un gol me parece un sueño imposible jugando así.



A igual cansancio, gana la calidad, ayer se vió con Croacia, hubiera sido justo que ganara antes de los penaltis.

Pero es una pena ver a España sin ir por el partido.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (6 Dic 2022)

Ferrán es un puto agujero negro. Todo lo que cuesta tener la pelota en posiciones de ataque y siempre se las apaña para cagarla.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Dic 2022)

El arbitro no pita falta contra Marruecos ni a tiros, por otro parte se ven ya cansadillos a mucho de Morocco.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Cuanto le han pagado al árbitro los jeques?



Es argentino, lo hace por gusto


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ni una amarilla aún



Jogo limpio jogo bonito


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

La virgen santa, menos mal que ayer brasil jugo a fútbol de verdad....


----------



## Panko21 (6 Dic 2022)

Q coñazo...


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Gavi repartiendo bien


----------



## Visilleras (6 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Como marque España a los moros les va a caer la del pulpo.



Lo que hace falta es eso, marcar


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Ya están las hordas sarracenas con sus cantos tribales.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Busquets está jugando?


----------



## Visilleras (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es argentino, lo hace por gusto



Eso explica todo


----------



## Panko21 (6 Dic 2022)

No entiendo el no querer contras


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La virgen santa, menos mal que ayer brasil jugo a fútbol de verdad....



Brasil ayer y España hoy es la diferencia entre una bombilla de 1000w y un cuarto a oscuras.


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

También hay muchos más moros en el estadio porque tienen más consciencia de nación. Este régimen lleva promocionando la destrucción de España desde el principio, entre separatistas y rojos.


----------



## Urquattro (6 Dic 2022)

Soy yo, o la selección es aburrida de cojones? Qué coñazo de juego horizontal, siempre desde atrás y sin profundizar.


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> No entiendo el no querer contras



LE está con un ojo en el partido de Costa Rica


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Entra Morata y soler


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

cada jugada en estático que intentan es metafísicamente imposible


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Salen iniesta, xavi, ramos y villa.
Esto está ganado.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Dic 2022)

El boludo les deja a los putos moros sacar sus malas artes, ojo alguno lleve una navaja escondida

Cuidado pues


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

fantastico : posibilidad de contraataque y paran el balon , pase atras , y nuevamente caminando pase suave a izquierda y a derecha


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Dic 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> No entiendo el no querer contras



La capacidad de sorpresa de la España de LUis E. es nula, ya se vio contra Alemania & Japon.


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Urquattro dijo:


> Soy yo, o la selección es aburrida de cojones?



Debe de ser el primer partido que ves en dos años.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Ha cogido las tarjetas el hambrentino?


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Espero que se vaya Ferrán


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Putos( jugadores) moros que guantá tienen


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

MORRALLA READYYYYYYYYYY !!!


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Bono está nervioso, y nadie tira y lo aprovecha.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Buenoooo alba que se lesiona


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique dimisión


----------



## Alejandro de Macedonia (6 Dic 2022)

Sale Morata, partido resuelto.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Tenemos a "la momia" de entrenador rival


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

No quita al yerno ni aunque vaya a la pata coja.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Bono está nervioso, y nadie tira y lo aprovecha.



Están esperando a los penalties.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Y QUITA A GAVI HOLA


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Ausencio se va


----------



## Visilleras (6 Dic 2022)

Entra Morata


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (6 Dic 2022)

A ver si Morata alcanza alguna.

Joder si gavi era el mejor del partido


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Y quita a Gavi, el único con cojones en el campo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Dic 2022)

COMOOOO??? quita a Gavi????


----------



## kletus (6 Dic 2022)

La jodimos


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

¿Busquets está jugando?


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Saca a Gavi?
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Alejandro de Macedonia (6 Dic 2022)

El único que da algo de espectáculo es el portero marroquino.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Quita a los unicos dos que hacen algo en España. A Luis enriquenle da igual palmar pero quiere que si se gana, se diga que ha sido gracias a el.


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Dic 2022)

Argentino cabron de árbitro


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Espero que se vaya Ferrán



El Yernisimo? Jajajajajajjaja


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Joder, Gavi fuera,

nos comen.


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Pero si Gavi estaba jugando muy decente ::


----------



## Granodepus (6 Dic 2022)

y saca a gavi? LUIR ENRIQUE GILIPOLLAS!!!!


----------



## Señor X (6 Dic 2022)

Urquattro dijo:


> Soy yo, o la selección es aburrida de cojones? Qué coñazo de juego horizontal, siempre desde atrás y sin profundizar.



Pues menos mal que no eres marroqui. Todo el tiempo con el autobus, haciendo falta en cada jugada, y cuando tienen el balon, pelotazo sin sentido hacia arriba. Y no es que tengan malos jugadores, que tienen algunos muy buenos.

De Olmo, alguien debería decirle que no es tan bueno técnicamente (capacidad regateadorea), como él se piensa.


----------



## rascachapas (6 Dic 2022)

Saca a Gavi que era el que mejor jugaba, visionario


----------



## ULTRAPACO (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique es increíble


----------



## il banditto (6 Dic 2022)

Quita a Gavi, no vaya a ser que alguien de una puta patada y nos tachen de rasistas


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

LE subnormal quita a Gavi, eel mejor.


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Quita al que más pelea, tendrá la excusa del cansancio. Leonor acaba de romper la carpeta donde le tiene en foto.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (6 Dic 2022)

venga que soler abre la lata, lo presiento


----------



## Antiparticula (6 Dic 2022)

Los cortes de pelo modernos necesitan mucho mantenimiento.
Mucho dinero gastado en peluquerias.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La virgen santa, menos mal que ayer brasil jugo a fútbol de verdad....



¿Tú vas con Marruecos, no? Perra.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Dic 2022)

Amunike ve algo que nadie ve


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Luis Enrique dimisión



Luis Enrique se va de la selección pase lo que pase.
Sabiendo esto, Quieres que gane España?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Los funcionarios de TVE se arrodillan a los moros.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y QUITA A GAVI HOLA





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y quita a Gavi, el único con cojones en el campo



....y este tio lleva siendo profesional del futbol 30 años....


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Que subnormal, quita al mejor del partido. Luis Enrique tiene ganas de volverse para España para poder ponerse fino a harina


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (6 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Ha cogido las tarjetas el hambrentino?



Ni una a los moroccos


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

Deberiamos meter un mamadou, no?


----------



## ArturoB (6 Dic 2022)

Gavi el más desequilibrador lo quita...sin sentido.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ¿Busquets está jugando?



Es una pena ver a Rodri de central. En el centro del campo haría buenos pases en profundidad, pero Luis Enrique lo sacrifica por eso de no tener centrales que sepan sacar el balón.


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Amunike ve algo que nadie ve



As always, amego.


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Que subnormal, quita al mejor del partido. Luis Enrique tiene ganas de volverse para España para poder ponerse fino a harina



Como buen asturiano


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

En los penaties marcamos alguno.fijo y a cuartos


----------



## Tadeus (6 Dic 2022)

Manda huevos, quita a Gabi que es el único que tiene sangre en este equipo, desde luego comparado con lo que se ha visto en los otros equipos clasificados, no nos merecemos pasar


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Vaya un moro que pudo haber sido español arma secreta


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Amunike ve algo que nadie ve



Es muy ''especialito'', Luis Munike.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Ojo con Abde. Es un bicho


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Joder que moretada en la grada macho jajajajjajajaja, ahi huele a cuero quemado que tira patrás!


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Si metemos uno, los motomierders se hunden.

Aunque creo que no pasamos.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (6 Dic 2022)

Jaja y quita a gavi el hijodepvta


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Joder que moretada en la grada macho jajajajjajajaja, ahi huele a cuero quemado que tira patrás!



Y te venden alguna alfombra fijo


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

Todavía queda media hora, como poco  y yo estoy ya hasta los cojones del bodrio este


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Un moro del farsa.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Hay que ser inclusivos y dejar ganar a los niños moros. Somos progres y promoros.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283244



Les están poniendo en bandeja la invasión.


----------



## kletus (6 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Deberiamos meter un mamadou, no?



Luis Enrique si pudiera metía a Calderón


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (6 Dic 2022)

Qué aburrimiento!


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Y te venden alguna alfombra fijo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Son malísimos los moros joder, la de tonterías que he leido sobre marruecos, no ganarles a estos claramente demuestra lo planitos que somos y lo que nos cuesta hacer ocasiones de gol


----------



## Djokovic (6 Dic 2022)

España quiere ganar por aburrimiento


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Marruecos-Francia semifinales.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Un moro del farsa.



si metiese el gol de la victoria sería épico


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Ojo con Abde. Es un bicho



El guión le está saliendo a Marruecos, están más que vivos a menos de 30' del final.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Dic 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Qué aburrimiento!



Ponte el femenino en el Dason, que lo mismo juega El Pozo.


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Gavi el más desequilibrador lo quita...sin sentido.



Si tiene sentido. Luis Enrique es un traidor a españa. Hay muchos como ese tipejo en este país. Asi nos va.


----------



## DEREC (6 Dic 2022)

Ha metido ya a algun negro o todavia no?


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Moratas chance


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Dic 2022)

la trolleada mas gorda sería un gol de Abde


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Dic 2022)

Yo el cambio lo entiendo, si piensa que ellos están cansados Gavi hace menos falta y Soler tiene más llegada.

Si es su planteamiento del partido, pues adelante.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Joder que aburrido de verdad


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Putos gilicorner de mierda.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (6 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Ponte el femenino en el Dason, que lo mismo juega El Pozo.



El pozo murcia contra el Interviú boomerang?


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> si metiese el gol de la victoria sería épico



Los indepes seguro que ya se están haciendo pajas


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Ni le dejan


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Penaltiiiii!!!!!


----------



## Karlb (6 Dic 2022)

Qué suena de fondo todo el PUTO rato ¿Silbidos? El futbolero medio es bobo, entre las bubucelas y esto no sé qué es peor.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Luis Enrique se va de la selección pase lo que pase.
> Sabiendo esto, Quieres que gane España?



Sí.


----------



## Urquattro (6 Dic 2022)

Pero esta banda sabe que se trata de meter un balón en la portería? Que no gana el que más tiempo tiene el balón en los pies...


----------



## Culozilla (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Marruecos-Francia semifinales.



No pueden jugar contra ellos mismos.


----------



## sopelmar (6 Dic 2022)

El cañonero artillero de la roja el 9 de España


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Contra corner


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

No centran.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Dic 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> El pozo murcia contra el Interviú boomerang?



He visto partidos del Panadería Pulido más interesantes.

Nos están atontando mientras entregan Ceuta y Melilla. Apagad las teles ya.


----------



## Smurf (6 Dic 2022)

Pesimismo al 90% y subiendo.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Pero me cago en la puta el jodido echemingas.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

El peor partido de octavos
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> El pozo murcia contra el Interviú boomerang?



Tiempos de gloria kamaraden

Paulo Roberto goleando para El Pozo


----------



## Feriri88 (6 Dic 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> No pueden jugar contra ellos mismos.




Marruecos podría ganar a los tres países del futuro Gran Marruecos


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

"Esta noche como kebab"


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Dic 2022)

Un rondo magnífico. Una pena que el fútbol vaya de meter goles.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Gol churro necesitamos


----------



## rascachapas (6 Dic 2022)

Si Gavi estaba cansado Jordi Alba ni se mueve


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Dic 2022)

El arbitro argie bastante pro-morocco, por lo que se ve. Cualquier duda, pa ellos!


----------



## ArturoB (6 Dic 2022)

Marear y marear la pelota no tienen ideas...


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Tiempos de gloria kamaraden
> 
> Paulo Roberto goleando para El Pozo



Que tiempos aquellos, que equipazos y que ligazas


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Ni un pase al área


----------



## Alejandro de Macedonia (6 Dic 2022)

¿Qué coño ha hecho Pedri en todo el partido?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

El puto Busquets que tío más sobrevalorado, siempre hacia atrás.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Seguimos tikitokeando


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Comienzo a desear que pierda España, si no fuera porque juegan contra los moros...


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Tiempos de gloria kamaraden
> 
> Paulo Roberto goleando para El Pozo



Paulo Roberto era un crack y un tío de pm


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

El árbitro podría ahorrarnos el sufrimiento y pitar ya la tanda de penaltis


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Pedri la vuelve a cagar, este tio es un inutil


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Ferran es muy malo


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Más pases, chicos, que hay un récord el mundo que batir!


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)

Resumen del partido


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

¿Habéis visto lo que han hecho ellos? Roban y patapúm parriba.

Y no nos pita ni una falta a favor.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

joder el Pedri de los cojones, vaya mundial...


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Dic 2022)

A España no le conviene nada la prorroga, pero vaya, sino pueden ganar en 90 minutos tambien podria ser que no dan pa mas.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (6 Dic 2022)

Qué basura lo que hace España, marear el balón.


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Espero que hayan entrenado los penalties al máximo porque no veo otra manera de meter gol.


----------



## Malvender (6 Dic 2022)

Esto solo lo arregla Amunike


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Mira la esperanza es que los otros son malos a rabiar también eh


----------



## Djokovic (6 Dic 2022)

Huele a penaltis, estos no marcan un gol ni aunque estuviéramos toda la noche


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283246
> 
> 
> "Esta noche como kebab"



Comen cuscus, no kebabs, inculto.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Dic 2022)

Se vienen los negrocs


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

El nigro, a ver si encara algo


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Que dolor de muelas un dia festivo...


----------



## little hammer (6 Dic 2022)

Veo un momento morata claro


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

Que partiducho.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

Tranquilos, que ya salen los nigros


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Dic 2022)

Entra el Negro


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Pase y toque


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Qué basura lo que hace España, marear el balón.



Eso siempre ha sido un juego defensivo, para que el rival no cree peligro. Si metes buenos goleadores funciona, pero si no, no.


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Dónde está el polaco ??

Visionario absoluto, esto se va a penalties.


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Ostia. Mientras quiten a Ferrán


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Veo al hermano de Iñaki, espero que siente al yernisimo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Nico Williams vamos a perder.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

HORRIBLE señores, estos partidos solo los he visto en la selección española, son HORRIBLES.


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Pues con el Mundial mierder que ha hecho Nico apañados estamos si es el plan B.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

atención!!! Sale el vasco de Ghana que es mejor que pelé, por algo le llevó el gran hijo de Amunike


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Entra el Negro



Inclusividad


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

España está jugando mal, pero los moros tampoco es que estén sobraos o de lo contrario ya nos hubiesen metido un par de golazos. 
Si jugamos asi con Argentina o inglaterra... nos vamos a cagar.


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Los moroquinos está cansados, es ahora o nunca.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Dónde está el polaco ??
> 
> Visionario absoluto, esto se va a penalties.



Dijo lo de los ptys? Jajaja


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Nadie ha puesto todavía el gif de los Simpsons del mexico-portugal?


----------



## il banditto (6 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Deberiamos meter un mamadou, no?



Nuestros mamadous son mierda pvta, una cosa es tener a sterling o mbappe y otra sacar al nico Williams que es malo como un dolor en los cojones. Lo peor es que le está llamando para sacarle   como no quite a ferran vamos a jugar con 9. Y yeremi pino que tiene desborde y 1vs1?


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil ande está? Con sus amegos de cachimbas, seguro


----------



## Poseidón (6 Dic 2022)

Madre mia. La fulana que habla en la tv1 parece subnormal. Lleva diciendo incoherencias todo el puto partido y no se calla.


----------



## 2plx2 (6 Dic 2022)

Coño el negro


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Dic 2022)

El nigro Fati debe estar en la mierda porque este partido era más para él que para el Nigro Williams


----------



## Smurf (6 Dic 2022)

¿Cuántos tiros a puerta llevan entre los dos?

¿Cero o uno?

Pesimismo 92%


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Dijo lo de los ptys? Jajaja



Sí, además al principio del partido.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

Al portero!!!...echársela al portero!!!....


----------



## Djokovic (6 Dic 2022)

Que malo es Ferrán


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Joder con Ferran


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Dic 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Veo un momento morata claro





Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> HORRIBLE señores, estos partidos solo los he visto en la selección española, son HORRIBLES.



Este debería ser un partido crepuscular para esos 11 hombres y Luis Enrique.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

Fenómeno paranormal que este equipo pudiera meterle siete goles a alguien...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

No nos va a pitar ni una


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Antes meteria a Ansu que a Nico. Puestos a meter un niga...


----------



## cebollo (6 Dic 2022)

El yerno ha tocado 10 balones y ha perdido 12.


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

No le sale el regate a Ferrán


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Dic 2022)

Los delanteros españoles se mueven que parecen defensas marroquies.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

La táctica de España es el aburrimiento, los equipos contrarios acaban desmoralizados de tan pésimo juego.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (6 Dic 2022)

Qué partido tan entretenido


----------



## Granodepus (6 Dic 2022)

Ferran no se va de nadie el cabrón


----------



## Malvender (6 Dic 2022)

Vale más perder por la mínima con Moroco que goleados por Portugal


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

El partido es más martilleante que una rueda de prensa de María Jesús Montero alias la Chiqui.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Ni un regate nos sale, no nos vamos ni de Echenique


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Pero.. Qué cojones hace España?
> 
> Espera ganar a Marruecos solamemte con posesion y más posesion de balon??



los va a inducir un coma y luego goleamos


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Sí, además al principio del partido.



Muy grande!!!


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Morrocco es patético. No hacen nada. Solo defender.


----------



## Alejandro de Macedonia (6 Dic 2022)

Lo estoy viendo en un canal alemán y el comentarista se está quedando dormido...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Madre mia. La fulana que habla en la tv1 parece subnormal. Lleva diciendo incoherencias todo el puto partido y no se calla.



Cuota feminista.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (6 Dic 2022)

De lo malo malo, Asensio y Carvajal a la calle.. que suba al primer equipo la mitad de los del castilla, kroos, vini y Rodrigo y que sea lo que Dios quiera.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Me voy a fumar una cachimba o dos a la vez.


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Nunca pensé que me iba a ilusionar la salida de Nico Williams


----------



## Brainstormenta (6 Dic 2022)

La virgen qué vergüenza de selección, qué asco dan los hijoputas con tanto toquecito de los cojones


----------



## sopelmar (6 Dic 2022)

Sale mico guilians el Vasco ghanes va a perforar la portería moruna de la misma forma que ellos perforan a nuestras chortinas con furia porcina


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Man of the match el arbitro por ahora...


----------



## Feriri88 (6 Dic 2022)

Pido al foro que a Ferrán empiece a llamarlo


Ireno Montero


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Y a nosotros nos pita la falta y tarjeta


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> No le sale el regate a Ferrán



Si con los moros se pone nervioso, imaginate en la cena de Nochebuena con los suegros jajaja


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Les están poniendo en bandeja la invasión.



La mitad de los jugadores de la seleccion marroqui nacio en Francia, incluido el entrenador


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

No sé que pensar, llegados al 80-85' es casi mejor no jugártela.

Pases de seguridad y a la prórroga.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

El hambrentino saca tarjeta amarilla a España después de las faltas de los menas.


----------



## il banditto (6 Dic 2022)

Estamos criticando a España todo el rato pero el partido de marruecos es para llevarlos al tribunal de la haya, los 10 delante de su área y cuando la recuperan patadon, así es muy difícil proponer algo cuando el rival NO QUIERE jugar


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Jajajjaja menudo piscinaco y el HDP de echemingas que saca ahora la tarjeta.


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Dic 2022)

espero que no nos castiguen con una prorroga


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

El peor partido de este mundial.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Podian haberlo jugado a un partido de waterpolo en el estrecho, no, si ya...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> Vale más perder por la mínima con Moroco que goleados por Portugal



Palmariamos seguro con Portugal, pero mejor ganar a los moros, a estos ni agua.


----------



## Urquattro (6 Dic 2022)

Es tan coñazo el partido que ya ni pitan los moromierdas...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

El primer tiro a puerta y va a la grada


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Si no me tomo el café me sobo fijo, terrible.


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Ensayo de Olmo


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Un tiro a puerta y otro a grada. 

Bien!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

El horrror


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

Es tarjeta amarilla es justa? Yo no he visto lo que pita el cocainomano.


----------



## Pirro (6 Dic 2022)

Joder, menudo partido. No me siento tan excitado desde que hice la declaración de la renta.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Coñazo de partido


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

Es que no encara ni dios,el que la recibe sea donde sea ya está mirando a quien se la puede pasar


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Esperaros una prorroga igual de aburrida hasta llegar a los Goles.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

España no va ganar un puto mundial hasta 2080


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Horroroso el partido desde el pto. de vista de la calidad futbolística


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

La afición de Moruecco parece una comparsa del orgullo gayer


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Vamos a volver a caer igual que con Rusia.


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que tenemos este hilo con grandes kamaradens y algunas risas para amenizar la tarde y el partido.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El peor partido de este mundial.



Los peores partidos los ha firmado España, pero eso se dice con la boquita pequeña, los medios no lo van a decir, no vaya a ser que la gente se de cuenta y apague la tele.


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

El león marroquí sudando como nunca en su vida


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Vaya MIERDA


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Niko Williams es un crack


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (6 Dic 2022)

Brainstormenta dijo:


> La virgen qué vergüenza de selección, qué asco dan los hijoputas con tanto toquecito de los cojones



Gavi, Pedri, Rodri, Dani, Javi...


----------



## cebollo (6 Dic 2022)

El resumen con las mejores jugadas del partido va a durar 4 segundos.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Vaya cara fuma


Miss Andorra dijo:


> Esperaros una prorroga igual de aburrida hasta llegar a los Goles.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283251



Esta dicho en las.cartas del tarot del hilo


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Peor partido de octavos? Me atrevería a decir hasta del mundial ni Qatar aburrió en sus partidos como lo están haciendo hoy y mira que los Qataries eran limitaditos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Alguien lleva la cuenta del número de pases? Tiene que haber nuevo récord seguro.


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Saque de banda para Marruecos


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Morolandia no tiene fútbol.


----------



## Granodepus (6 Dic 2022)

el robo de los arbitros es descaradisimo


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Sale otro francés por Marruecos. El seleccionador es francés.


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> El león marroquí sudando como nunca en su vida



Porque los pelos dan mucho Calor


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> El león marroquí sudando como nunca en su vida



Menuda fumada lleva


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Porque son unos octavos del mundial, si esto fuera fase de clasificación lo hubiese dejado de ver a los 20 minutos. Vaya tostonazo.


----------



## Urquattro (6 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Vaya MOROS DE MIERDA



Te lo arreglo...


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

El árbitro como no, equivocándose siempre a favor de Morroco.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Otro fuera, esta vez corner, que nos escamotea el puto echemingas.


----------



## Tutankhabrón (6 Dic 2022)

Yo no sé por qué no aprovechan los argelinos y, mientras que los hijos de Priscila están todos pendientes del fútbol, no dejan Marruecos como un cenicero.


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Peor partido de octavos? Me atrevería a decir hasta del mundial ni Qatar aburrió en sus partidos como lo están haciendo hoy y mira que los Qataries eran limitaditos.
> Pozdrawiam.



Visionario , he comentado sobre ti en páginas anteriores.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (6 Dic 2022)

Decidle a Hierro Enrique que no estamos jugando contra Costa Rica. 

Iago Aspas tiene más habilidad que los extremos de Marruecos.


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El resumen con las mejores jugadas del partido va a durar 4 segundos.



Y con publicidad de por medio


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Sale otro francés por Marruecos. El seleccionador es francés.



"Frances", otros son "holandeses" y hasta hay algun "espanol"


----------



## javso (6 Dic 2022)

España no tiene ni puta idea de qué hacer. El partido es peor que un Oviedo-Levante un lunes a las 11 de la noche. Que espanto.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Diooossss


----------



## pepetemete (6 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que España es un equipo joven y dinámico...en el contraataque se evidencia


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

No cuelgan ni un sólo córner, y eso que Bono está tiritando de nervios.


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Alguien lleva la cuenta del número de pases? Tiene que haber nuevo récord seguro.



Ni hasta el software que utilizan para calcular las estadísticas lo sabe.

Se ha saturado y lageado


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

JOJOJOJOOJOJ ... Gilicorners ... mecagoenmividamerche


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Morata van basten.... Se va banda.


----------



## Leer (6 Dic 2022)

Igualado, ni España encuentra la ocasión ni los moros una contra. Lo veo más para España ahora.


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> El león marroquí sudando como nunca en su vida



Imaginate como tienen que oler los orcos.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Dic 2022)

Bueno entre el lehendakari y troncata algo hacen. Tarde, mal y nunca.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Morrocco es más blanca que Francia


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (6 Dic 2022)

Vengaaaaaaa


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

casi morata


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2022)

Qué coñññazo


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> "Frances", otros son "holandeses" y hasta hay algun "espanol"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283255



Y suizos? Y daneses?


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Pues ha intentado lo unico que ha podido está solo


----------



## Urquattro (6 Dic 2022)

Por lo menos Morrata tira a puerta...


----------



## ArturoB (6 Dic 2022)

También cojones todos los equipos nos juegan igual, se meten atrás y punto.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

En la selección de Marruecos son casi todos franceses incluido el seleccionador.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (6 Dic 2022)

javso dijo:


> España no tiene ni puta idea de qué hacer. El partido es peor que un Oviedo-Levante un lunes a las 11 de la noche. Que espanto.



Y lloviendo en pleno enero


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es que no encara ni dios,el que la recibe sea donde sea ya está mirando a quien se la puede pasar



Están TODOS estáticos, que no corren compañeros.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Dic 2022)

los follacabras no merecen pasar menuda basura de partido


----------



## pepetemete (6 Dic 2022)

Oye, pero el juego en medio campo es impecable, y el portero la juega atrás de puta madre ...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Les han dicho a esta gente que la portería no está en el lateral?


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Bueno entre el lehendakari y troncata algo hacen. Tarde, mal y nunca.



**


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Porque los pelos dan mucho Calor
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283254



Para cuando una foto tuya en braguitas haciendo yoga? Manda por pv.


----------



## Cobat (6 Dic 2022)

Si en el campo hubieran puesto vallas, los moros ya nos hubieran goleado


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Hace un triple cambio y justo se lesiona el 5 de Marruecos.


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Que sin sangre son, ni saltan para ganar los balones aéreos


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Si los follacabras pasan será de casualidad. No tienen nada de fútbol.


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Desperdician los saques de esquina convirtiéndolos en sobeteo del balón a pesar de tener ya a Morata, por miedo a contraataques.


----------



## pepetemete (6 Dic 2022)

Llegarán a os penalties o Marruecos marca, y eso que son malos


----------



## 2plx2 (6 Dic 2022)

Pues el negro es el que está creando algo de peligro


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Todos los jugadores de Marruecos con esos peinados típicos de Menas.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Se lesiona un moro....


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Dic 2022)

el hambrentino es 100% tironucable


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

¿¿¿Pero podeis creer que un corner en lugar de sacarlo a porteria para rematar morata o alguien , lo sacan en corto para pasar el balon al centro del campo???

Bravo la tactica del hijo de Amunike


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Me estoy imaginando al público marroquí llorando por perder después de los lanzamientos de penaltis, es una visión que me ha venido
> 
> Luis Enrique ya ha dicho que los han preparado a conciencia



A ver si has visto contenedores derritiéndose más bien.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

La FIFA solo tenía que llevar árbitros de Europa.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Todos los jugadores de Marruecos con esos peinados típicos de Menas.



Siii, pelados abajo y arriba una escarola


----------



## LMLights (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> En la selección de Marruecos son casi todos franceses incluido el seleccionador.



Pues si no podemos con FRANCIA B, como para atreverse con la A.


MORRALLA ESTÁ NERVIOSO.


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Ese central del Pucela es muy flojito, a ver si acaba esto rápido.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

En la TV alemana están "poniendo verde" a Marruecos.

Suave, pero muy sutilmente.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Dic 2022)

buffff me dormí en el 60-y algo y he despertao ahora... 20 minutacos de siesta y veo que siguen igual


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

83 minutos y yo creo que no hemos tirado entre los tres palos, el poste del primer tiempo estaba anulado


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (6 Dic 2022)

Como debe oler el vestuario de los follacabras.


----------



## fred (6 Dic 2022)

El Yamiq en el Pucela hace cosas rarísimas,hay que aprovecharlo.


----------



## il banditto (6 Dic 2022)

Los moros se van a pasar lo que queda hasta el 120 fingiendo tirones (esta vez no de bolso  ) perdiendo tiempo a saco.

Marruecos sabe que de 10 partidos pierde 7 y empata 3, están jugando a que hoy sea uno de esos 3 y llegar a penaltis que es cara o cruz, no hay más


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Dic 2022)

Fati no puede salir o q?


----------



## Cobat (6 Dic 2022)

El chiringuito diciendo que a Marruecos se le va hacer muy larga la prórroga. Jaja qué hijoputa y a todos


----------



## FeiJiao (6 Dic 2022)

¿Sera que España repite su formula del 2010?? Ganar por la minima hasta tiempo extra o llevar a penales


----------



## Brainstormenta (6 Dic 2022)

Como tiramos tanto a puerta, van y sacan los córner en corto. Me pillan cerca y es que les clavo la banderilla, hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Un moromierda lesiionado, por fin un golpe de suerte, que se joda el moromierda


----------



## JAGGER (6 Dic 2022)

Lo importante es ganar.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (6 Dic 2022)

Este partido merece que lo comente Torrente.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

No se qué cojones pinta Busquets en este partido,

siempre marcado y lento en la defensa,

casi que mejor entre Guillamón.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Morata no presiona ni a la italiana.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

No entiendo nada

Nos hemos autoengañado con lo que contra Alemania y Japón jugamos con la calculadora en la mano y que la verdadera España era la que goleó a Costa Rica 

Pero esta mierda selección qué coño es?

Y lo incomprensible, cómo coño esta panda de mataos metieron 7 goles?


----------



## Antiparticula (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Todos los jugadores de Marruecos con esos peinados típicos de Menas.



Y los españoles.
Están pensando a que hora tienen cita mañana en el peluquero y así no se concentran.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Pues si no podemos con FRANCIA B, como para atreverse con la A.
> 
> 
> MORRALLA ESTÁ NERVIOSO.



Confía


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Un dato.

En loa trea últimos mundiales, hemos ganado 3 partidos.

A Irán, a Australia y el otro dia a Costa Rica


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Me gusta como está ahora el partido, con el central moro bueno, fuera. Va a haber suerte


----------



## Alejandro de Macedonia (6 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> buffff me dormí en el 60-y algo y he despertao ahora... 20 minutacos de siesta y veo que siguen igual



Has aprovechado el tiempo más que yo


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Media hora mas no, please


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Que moretaaaadaaaaaa, que vieneeeeeeen jajajajajajajaja.

Cueroooooo, huelo a cuerooooooo


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Morroco se ve ya campeona del Universo


----------



## fred (6 Dic 2022)

Otra eliminacion estilo Rusia sería acojonante,antes por lo menos nos eliminaban con robos arbitrales o por fallos groseros nuestros.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es que no encara ni dios,el que la recibe sea donde sea ya está mirando a quien se la puede pasar



porque no saben


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

MEA BURROOOO


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No entiendo nada
> 
> Nos hemos autoengañado con lo que contra Alemania y Japón jugamos con la calculadora en la mano y que la verdadera España era la que goleó a Costa Rica
> 
> ...



Esta selección le puede ganar con suerte a Portugal o Francia,

pero no puede tener suerte en varios partidos seguidos,

no es selección top ni de coña.


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Ferrán hace a Nico O Rei


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Que dejen de enfocar a la gentuza del público. Quiero ver el partido, hijosdeperra.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Dic 2022)

El peor partido de 8os le quedan 5 minutos, bueno, 14 o 15 mas la prorroga.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Te hacen en una más peligro que españa en media hora.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Moruecco da pena.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Esta noche me meten un golazo.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Otra vez el puto Unai Simon.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que les falta calidad, pero nos han visto las roturas de la faja en defensa.


----------



## Evangelion (6 Dic 2022)

Unai es un peligro.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Morata otro tronco.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Dic 2022)

Lo dicho: entre el lehendakari y el morralla bastante más peligro.


----------



## javso (6 Dic 2022)

Todo el peligro de la moreria viene por cagadas de Unai.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Un dato.
> 
> En loa trea últimos mundiales, hemos ganado 3 partidos.
> 
> A Irán, a Australia y el otro dia a Costa Rica



Y seguimos empeñados con el tikitaki.


----------



## Urquattro (6 Dic 2022)

Joder, les falta fumarse un segarro...Parece que están jugando en el parque con un bote...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Joder pero que competición de errores y paquetadas es el partido.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

preparados para el gol de marruecos, en el partido de alemania no vi nada salvo el final cuando nos hundieron la polla, con japon me puse a verlo justo cuando nos metieron las dos pollas futanaris por el ano...
acabo de llegar de dar un paseo, listo para que los shitskins estos marronidos follacabras nos la claven


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Otra vez el puto Unai Simon.



De ahora en adelante en Halloween... 

"Truco o Trato o Unai"


----------



## Cobat (6 Dic 2022)

Venga que nos queda media hora más de prórroga de Tiki Taka


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

Williams está siendo un revulsivo en la derecha del ataque.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

En vez de tirar a portería pasé atrás. ¿Pero qué coño es esto?


----------



## eltonelero (6 Dic 2022)

Está claro que el mundial no lo ganamos ni en sueños pero por favor no perder contra segarrolandia... es demasiado


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Han alquilado una sola habitación y se han metido los 50K en ella


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Si Brasil pilla a Marruecos bate el record de goleada en unos mundiales


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Dic 2022)

Pinta mal la cosa... solo confío en que Morata enganche alguna...


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Dic 2022)

Eso digo yo, en marruecos no tiene un duro nadie, y estan tos ahi! Seran moros franceses holandeses y eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Si ni sacan la navaja el árbitro no pita


----------



## sopelmar (6 Dic 2022)

Este partido está amañado van a derselo a Marruecos el estadio esta lleno de moros desatados, Dan mucho color a la tele y esto es un negocio esta claro España no vende necesitan una selección moruna en semis con Argentina Brasil Alemania. Inglaterra


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (6 Dic 2022)

Por fin una tarjeta al moro. Ya tocaba.


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2022)

Qué feos son los moros, por cierto


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Dic 2022)

Fijo que más de un jugador está pensando "puto moro"... A ver si se confunden con "mucho morro"


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

como será el nivel de la seleccion del hijo de Aminukie para que nico Williams esté siendo el revulsivo....


----------



## pippinodicapri (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Fadrique debe de ser fusilado al amanecer se gane o no.


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Y suizos? Y daneses?



Si volviesen al pais como lo hacen con la seleccion morroca seria el paraiso para muchos:












Lions de l’Atlas: une équipe nationale, neuf nationalités


Kiosque360. La composition de la sélection nationale n’a jamais été aussi riche et diversifiée. Le choix des sélectionneurs s’est toujours porté sur ces joueurs nés et formés à l’étranger, même si les résultats de cette option qui fait débat se font toujours attendre.




m.le360.ma





Nueve nacionalidades están representadas en el equipo nacional con predominio de jugadores de Francia (10). Ellos son Yassine El Kharoubi, Fouad Chafik, Mehdi Benatia, Roman Saiss, Youssef El-Arabi, Younes Belhanda, Khalid Boutaib, Rachid Alaoui, Fayçal Fajr y Sofiane Boufal.

Según Al Ahdath, Holanda es el segundo país más representado en la selección con el delantero Hakim Ziyech, Karim Al Ahmadi, Noureddine Amrabet y Oussama Tannane. También en este cuasi-Benelux, Bélgica está representada por Omar Al Kadouri, M'barek Bossoufa y Nabil Dirar.

Descubrimos en esta edición del diario en idioma árabe que el portero Yassine Bonou también es ciudadano canadiense y que el lateral Hamza Mendil es de nacionalidad marfileña.

Desde la modificación del Código de Nacionalidad, la FRMF ha convocado a jugadores que hayan obtenido la nacionalidad de sus madres. Es el caso de Marouane da Costa de padre portugués o del delantero español granadino Mehdi Carcella-Gonzalez.

Hervé Renard, un gran conocedor de los futbolistas europeos de África, llegó a convencer al jugador del Standard de Liège Rayan Mamay, cuyo padre es camerunés, para que viniera a probar con Marruecos. Pero la FIFA vetará la posibilidad de que el belga-marroquí-camerunés juegue en la selección.

Al Ahdath también evoca el caso del franco-marroquí Adrien Regattin, centrocampista ofensivo del club turco Osmalisport, que disputó solo un partido amistoso con Marruecos antes de que su ficha fuera bloqueada por la FIFA por motivos administrativos.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Este partido está amañado van a derselo a Marruecos el estadio esta lleno de moros desatados, Dan mucho color a la tele y esto es un negocio esta claro España no vende necesitan una selección moruna en semis con Argentina Brasil Alemania. Inglaterra



Según sus cuentas saldrían 5 selecciones en semis 
Taluec


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Morata tronco


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

¿Soler a qué ha venido?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

Morata haciendo de central


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Dic 2022)

Va ser demasie Moroco eliminando a Spain....


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (6 Dic 2022)

Tampoco, España puede hacer daño a balón parado. Balón parado y táctica parada.

Parecen un partido de boy scouts vs guardabosques. Boy scouts que no han pisado el bosque por no salir de la cabaña.


----------



## fred (6 Dic 2022)

Por Dios vaya cabeza madera.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283259



Mira @Euler esta es la alineación que quisiste presentar.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Uuiiiuuu


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Morata de no ser futbolista estaría echando gasolina en una lowcost con una chapa con su nombre. Bueno no, que ese bobo viene de familia de pasta.


----------



## sopelmar (6 Dic 2022)

Puti morata ya ha tenido 3 claras


----------



## Ritalapollera (6 Dic 2022)

Anchoas Simon

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

5 solo?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

El txapelo de Unai que coño hace.


----------



## rascachapas (6 Dic 2022)

Unai Simon man of the match


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

La cagada de Unai ha estado cerca


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Pero chico, a Unai que cojones le pasa??? Jajajajjajajajajajaja


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Por qué son maricones todos los morroccquies??


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Unai Simon = subrnormal


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Está claro que el mundial no lo ganamos ni en sueños pero por favor no perder contra *segarrolandia*... es demasiado



Hablas de Cuba??


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Ostias el Unai Simon tenían que lanzarle granadas a ver si hace lo mismo.


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que está Unai...


----------



## Evangelion (6 Dic 2022)

Otra vez Unai.
No es portero para España


----------



## Granodepus (6 Dic 2022)

Simon nos la liará en uno o dos casos aislados...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Está claro que el mundial no lo ganamos ni en sueños pero por favor no perder contra segarrolandia... es demasiado



españa no pierde ni de full, porque juega marruecos con marruecos, al menos por los cortes de pelo de los jugadores, todos parecen marroquis


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

Unai Simon va a dejar huella en la selección y se va a marcar un Zubizarreta,lo veo...


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

El moro se ha roto


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (6 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Por qué son maricones todos los morroccquies??



Porque siguen a su Rey .


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Grita follacabra, grita, cerdo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 5 solo?



Te iba a decir que qué haces con el gorro de moro


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Dic 2022)

En esa que está el moro chillando en el suelo le piso el cuello.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Ya están los moromierdas con sus asquerosas triquiñuelas.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Se vuelve a los 80 y 90 y principios del 2000 que te van a mandar a casa en un mundial con la diferencia es que hoy ni fu ni fa pésimo partido .
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## pepetemete (6 Dic 2022)

Parece un partido en un barrio cualquiera de España


----------



## il banditto (6 Dic 2022)

Grandioso remate de morralla, creo que el balón ha acabado en Kuwait.


Unai hijodeputaaaa, joder que le dejen de pasar balones al cojo ese que el 80% de las veces se las pasa a ellos, casi la pierde, están a punto de robarsela...


----------



## Tadeus (6 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que para el futuro hay que traer un seleccionador extranjero que no tenga las taras de los nacionales con la mierda del tikitaka para reconstruir el equipo y volver a jugar un fútbol más clásico, centros al área desde los extremos tiros desde fuera del área y adaptar el juego a lo que planteen los contrarios y no jugar siempre a la misma mierda.


----------



## Feriri88 (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No entiendo nada
> 
> Nos hemos autoengañado con lo que contra Alemania y Japón jugamos con la calculadora en la mano y que la verdadera España era la que goleó a Costa Rica
> 
> ...




Estaba presente SM el rey


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (6 Dic 2022)

Como grita el moro, como un cerdo


----------



## Poseidón (6 Dic 2022)

Que puta mierda de equipo. Parecen el paralimpicos de vigo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Joder, los morroccquies no saben ni las reglas.


----------



## kopke (6 Dic 2022)

España a cero con Marruecos.

Nunca creí ver esta humillación.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Dic 2022)

Partido mierder, a ver si España marca y se acaba este sufrimiento para el espectador


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

A echemingas le ha entrado remordimiento.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Dic 2022)

Que el desembarco de Alhucemas no haya sido en vano.


----------



## kopke (6 Dic 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Parece un partido en un barrio cualquiera de España



En un barrio invadido por moros.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

A ver si mete un gol Marruecos y se acaba esta puta mierda ya


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Los follacavras no han visto nada más redondo que un jamón.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Dic 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Yo creo que para el futuro hay que traer un seleccionador extranjero que no tenga las taras de los nacionales con la mierda del tikitaka para reconstruir el equipo y volver a jugar un fútbol más clásico, centros al área desde los extremos tiros desde fuera del área y adaptar el juego a lo que planteen los contrarios y no jugar siempre a la misma mierda.



Suena Marcelino, que tampoco es muy tiki taka.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

El de TVE no se entera


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

Que cantidad de cera reparten los moromierda...


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Uyyyyyy


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Un gol en el 94 sería crema.


----------



## imbécil (6 Dic 2022)

tio se puede ser mas guarro que esta gente?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

3 mundiales seguidos haciendo el ridículo y seguimos jugando igual


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Yo creo que para el futuro hay que traer un seleccionador extranjero que no tenga las taras de los nacionales con la mierda del tikitaka para reconstruir el equipo y volver a jugar un fútbol más clásico, centros al área desde los extremos tiros desde fuera del área y adaptar el juego a lo que planteen los contrarios y no jugar siempre a la misma mierda.



Tocar el balón con un fin tiene sentido. Pero tocar por tocar y que pase el tiempo, no.

El guardiolaismo es una enfermedad para el fútbol, y más si no tienes un Messi que te resuelva el partido.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Yo creo que para el futuro hay que traer un seleccionador extranjero que no tenga las taras de los nacionales con la mierda del tikitaka para reconstruir el equipo y volver a jugar un fútbol más clásico, centros al área desde los extremos tiros desde fuera del área y adaptar el juego a lo que planteen los contrarios y no jugar siempre a la misma mierda.



scariolo de calle


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Venga prorroga


----------



## sopelmar (6 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Según sus cuentas saldrían 5 selecciones en semis
> Taluec



A cuartos tienen que llegar una mora entre los 8 del mundo, la realización ha sacado más minutos de la afición moruna en la grada que en todos lis. partidos del mundial juntos


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Que horror


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Dic 2022)

Vaya, en el 90+5 se dieron cuenta que colgar pelotas va bien


----------



## Pirro (6 Dic 2022)

Si hubo un infarto en las gradas ya sabemos que lo mataron de aburrimiento.


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Yo creo que para el futuro hay que traer un seleccionador extranjero que no tenga las taras de los nacionales con la mierda del tikitaka para reconstruir el equipo y volver a jugar un fútbol más clásico, centros al área desde los extremos tiros desde fuera del área y adaptar el juego a lo que planteen los contrarios y no jugar siempre a la misma mierda.



Es que es eso, hasta el filósofo se ha dado cuenta de que esto no tiene recorrido y ha evolucionado el juego de sus equipos.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A ver si mete un gol Marruecos y se acaba esta puta mierda ya





kopke dijo:


> España a cero con Marruecos.
> 
> Nunca creí ver esta humillación.



Cierto. Los follacavras no saben a que están jugando.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Joder macho que no saben reventar el balón o que. Que estamos jugando contra los putos sarracenos.


----------



## cebollo (6 Dic 2022)

España es el Godard del fútbol, el aburrimiento con buena prensa.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Somos capaces de perder por penaltys


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Meritorio empate.


----------



## fieraverde (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

baila un poquino señorita


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

imbécil dijo:


> en el mundial de sudafrica creo que fue estuvieron casi todo el partido 1 0



con el tikitaka estas siempre 0-0 hasta que la engancha villa
no villa no party


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Busquets debería salir, no aporta nada,

si saca el balón Rodri...
no sería mejor tener en medio a alguien con más movilidad?


----------



## filets (6 Dic 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Yo creo que para el futuro hay que traer un seleccionador extranjero que no tenga las taras de los nacionales con la mierda del tikitaka para reconstruir el equipo y volver a jugar un fútbol más clásico, centros al área desde los extremos tiros desde fuera del área y adaptar el juego a lo que planteen los contrarios y no jugar siempre a la misma mierda.



Mientras el futbol español este secuestrado por el SECESIONISMO catalan comeremos tiki-taka y Masia por un tubo en la Seleccion de la RFEF


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)

https://imgur.io/gU2Xmjc?r


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

No se ve nada bonitas a las moras occidentalizadas y sin trapos, solo por juventud alguna.


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2022)

Menudo tronco laporte


----------



## Focus in (6 Dic 2022)

la coja es malisima


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Yo creo que para el futuro hay que traer un seleccionador extranjero que no tenga las taras de los nacionales con la mierda del tikitaka para reconstruir el equipo y volver a jugar un fútbol más clásico, centros al área desde los extremos tiros desde fuera del área y adaptar el juego a lo que planteen los contrarios y no jugar siempre a la misma mierda.



Pues sí. Hay que desintoxicarse y volver a lo clásico.


----------



## Antiparticula (6 Dic 2022)

Pues 30imuotos mas.

Tiempo para que anochezca y los disturbios sean mas impunes.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Es el momento adecuado para untarse de tocino de cerdo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Joder.... moruecco es una banda de follacabras y no les metemos....


LUIS ENRIQUE DIMISION !!!!!


----------



## pepetemete (6 Dic 2022)

A estas alturas me da igual quien pase...esta selección no emociona una mierda.


----------



## LMLights (6 Dic 2022)

¿Cuándo marca MORATA?



ApoloCreed dijo:


> Unai Simon va a dejar huella en la selección y se va a marcar un Zubizarreta,lo veo...



Tiene un gen recesivo, el gen CARDEÑOSA, no hay cura conocida.


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Lo que está claro es que la seleccion gloriosa del tiki-taka fue una excepcion y España vuele a ser una selección pupas.


----------



## pepetemete (6 Dic 2022)

Que feas son las moras de la grada, no me extraña que las tapen los moros


----------



## kopke (6 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Joder macho que no saben reventar el balón o que. Que estamos jugando contra los putos sarracenos.



¿Qué coño queda de la furia española?

Ese Marcelino gritando: "¡Pasadme el balón que los arrollo!"


----------



## kletus (6 Dic 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283278



Cabrón


----------



## Djokovic (6 Dic 2022)

Te dicen que esto es un Mirandés - Celta de Vigo y te lo crees


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Mientras el futbol español este secuestrado por el SECESIONISMO catalan comeremos tiki-taka y Masia por un tubo en la Seleccion de la RFEF



Y después los ninyos a ver First Dates.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Bueno, hay que intentarlo.

Y si no, Unai Simón heroe o algo.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 3 mundiales seguidos haciendo el ridículo y seguimos jugando igual



Yo también quiero a un coman, Dembélé o Mbappé para jugar al ataque total o destrozar a la contra 

Pero resulta que no los tenemos


----------



## kopke (6 Dic 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Que feas son las moras de la grada, no me extraña que las tapen los moros



Por eso huyen de su país.

No hay nada más repugnante que el hedor de sus coños.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> ¿Cuándo marca MORATA?
> 
> 
> 
> Tiene un gen recesivo, el gen CARDEÑOSA, no hay cura conocida.



en el proximo amistoso


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> A estas alturas me da igual quien pase...esta selección no emociona una mierda.



No tiene puto espíritu ni fuerza ni ostias.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)

Mejor no pasar por lo que nos pueda pasar contra Francia o Brasil


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

kopke dijo:


> ¿Qué coño queda de la furia española?
> 
> Ese Marcelino gritando: "¡Pasadme el balón que los arrollo!"



Esa furia española nunca ganó una mierda. 

2008-2012. Al menos lo vivimos.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> A echemingas le ha entrado remordimiento.



Aunque hubiera estado el paralítico de podemos de portero hoy con Marruecos no creo que España hubiera marcado sinceramente.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ArturoB (6 Dic 2022)

Me gustaría pasar pero joder no tenemos nivel para ganar un mundial.


----------



## sinosuke (6 Dic 2022)

Ha hecho más el negro en 20 minutos que el "yernísimo" en tres partidos.
Y eso que jugadores como el negro hay 40 mínimo en la liga...




.


----------



## Nicors (6 Dic 2022)

Y Ansu fati sin jugar este tipo es tonto


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Te dicen que esto es un Mirandés - Celta de Vigo y te lo crees



No.

El Celta juega mejor.


----------



## Stalkeador (6 Dic 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283278



Vaya novedad !!!


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Por eso huyen de su país.
> 
> No hay nada más repugnante que el hedor de sus coños.



Lo sabes por experiencia ?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que la seleccion gloriosa del tiki-taka fue una excepcion y España vuele a ser una selección pupas.



Está claro que eran los jugadores y no tanto el sistema.


----------



## Phoenician (6 Dic 2022)

LAMANTABLA!!!

LUIS AMUNIKE DIMISIÓN!!!


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Dic 2022)

Qué pvta mierda de partido. La floja aburre a las piedras


----------



## Djokovic (6 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Mejor no pasar por lo que nos pueda pasar contra Francia o Brasil



Francia está eliminada ya con Inglaterra y Brasil es probable que caiga con Croacia o Argentina


----------



## pepetemete (6 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, Amunike es un hijo de puta, no trajo a Aspas y al resto por amiguismo. Por eso tenemos este equipo que no hace una puta mierda.
Cualquier.
Mi hijo de 11 años crearía más ocasiones que la mitad de esta mierda de equipo.


----------



## sinosuke (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Esa furia española nunca ganó una mierda.



Pero al menos no daban vergüenza ajena como los de hoy

RESPECT


----------



## Patatas bravas (6 Dic 2022)

Hay que meter a ansu y balde por alba que está fundido y pedri o Dani olmo


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cobat (6 Dic 2022)

Hoy en Bilbao durante media hora más será un lugar tranquilo


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Pero al menos no daban vergüenza ajena como los de hoy
> 
> RESPECT



Daban igual o mas vergüenza. Creeme.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Lo sabes por experiencia ?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283281



Ya le he dicho a Furymundo: que están entrando en Huelva!!!!


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Hay que recurrir al arma secreta ya.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Hay que meter a ansu y balde por alba que está fundido y pedri o Dani olmo



Más negrocs y seremos la futura Francia


----------



## el tio orquestas (6 Dic 2022)

Busquets sobre, ferran torres sobra, dani olmo medio medio, ausencio sobra, luis enrique sobra...


----------



## deadbysunrise (6 Dic 2022)

kopke dijo:


> ¿Qué coño queda de la furia española?
> 
> Ese Marcelino gritando: "¡Pasadme el balón que los arrollo!"



Ahora más que nunca habría que tirar de la furia porcina y meternos un bocadillo de chorizo ibérico antes de la prorroga. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (6 Dic 2022)

3 tiros en 90 minutos contra Marruecos
Tiro de Ausencio
Tiro de Morata
Cabezazo de Laporte


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

señoritas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Esa furia española nunca ganó una mierda.
> 
> 2008-2012. Al menos lo vivimos.



Una generación con la que podíamos jugar a eso. Si no ganamos nada antes fue entre otras cosas por robos varios.


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Que mal estan jugando en general las selecciones europedas, y que mal ha sentado cierto producto inyectado


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (6 Dic 2022)

En este partido no hay imaginación para ir a Narnia.


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)

Cobat dijo:


> Hoy en Bilbao durante media hora más será un lugar tranquilo



Cuando ganen pasa por Abando o por zabalburu si tienes huevos


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> señoritas



Vaya basura globalista.


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

que coñazo partido me estoy quedando somnoliento del esponje que llevo con la lumbre


----------



## sinosuke (6 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No.
> 
> El Celta juega mejor.




Y el Celta tiene al Aspas.........

Dejar en casa al mejor goleador español duarante tres años seguidos solo lo puede hacer el puto payaso que tenemos ahora como seleccionador



.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

España se niega a centrar desde la banda.

España se niega a jugar por la banda con balones en profundidad (hasta la entrada del negro).

España se niega a sacar los corners como Dios manda.

España se niega a sacar faltas con balones al área.

España se niega a montar contrataques con balones largos.

No hay desbordes, no se ganan los uno contra uno, no hay hambre de gol, los centrales son los que más tocan la pelota pasandosela una y otra vez sin profundidad y sin sentido.

Esta España es una mierda!!!...se niegan a sí mismos jugar al futbol.


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Hay que recurrir al arma secreta ya.


----------



## LMLights (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Esa furia española nunca ganó una mierda.
> 
> 2008-2012. Al menos lo vivimos.



Una medalla de bronce en Amberes, y el robo de Italia 34.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Dic 2022)

Marruecos-España. 0-0. En la prorroga. Un Martes de Diciembre. Mas alla de lo deprimente.


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Dic 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Parece un camello. Se está mimetizando ya con el entorno qatarí.


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Dic 2022)

La camiseta para hoy era esta coño!


----------



## Manoliko (6 Dic 2022)

No tenemos equipo, es así de simple. No centran al área, ni lanzan los córners en largo porque no saben hacerlo. Encima tampoco hay un Guti o un Valeron que de pases precisos en profundidad, ni nadie que genere peligro desbordando. España es un equipo muy limitado en cuanto a recursos, se confirma que lo del 7 cero fue suerte y mal juego del rival.

Menudo tristón de partido. Marruecos poniendo el autobús y a esperar un error defensivo español.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> La camiseta para hoy era esta coño!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283288



En España no hay cojones.


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Están los dos equipos con más miedo que mil viejas, me parece que vamos a ver entre poco y nada a los porteros.


----------



## imbécil (6 Dic 2022)

El entrenador de marruecos se parece a guardiola moro gordo


----------



## Metamorfosis (6 Dic 2022)

Marruecos se está jugando el partido de su vida


----------



## Perchas (6 Dic 2022)

_Müller, un doblete de Klose y un tanto de Friedrich tras un jugadón de Schweinsteiger terminaron por humillar a una Argentina de mentira_



_Schweinsteiger dio una lección de fútbol al mando con Khedira y el resto fue obra de Ozil, Müller, Podolski y Klose, los ejecutores de Argentina_.

¿No echais de menos ese futbol del 2010?, Alemania le metio 4 a 0 en el mundial


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283287



El jamón para nosotros. Para alejar a los sarracenos el tocino.


----------



## Granodepus (6 Dic 2022)

Tengo une pregunta sería, a ver si algún entendido me lo responde: Porqué te llevas un jugador como Ansu Fati y no lo sacas ni un minuto? Que sentido tiene? Entiendo que sino lo saca, es porque no confia en el o porque está el jugador mal. Entonces porque narices lo convoca?

Saludos.


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Que mal estan jugando en general las selecciones europedas, y que mal ha sentado cierto producto inyectado
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283286




La invasion de moros y negros en el futbol tambien lo está degradando.


----------



## deadbysunrise (6 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> No tenemos equipo, es así de simple. No centran al área, ni lanzan los córners en largo porque no saben hacerlo. Encima tampoco hay un Guti o un Valeron que de pases precisos en profundidad, ni nadie que genere peligro desbordando. España es un equipo muy limitado en cuanto a recursos, se confirma que lo del 7 cero fue suerte y mal juego del rival.



Canales en su casa viendo el fútbol... 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Manero (6 Dic 2022)

Infantino debía de haber bajado al césped y decir que no se juega la prórroga y las 2 selecciones para casa. Este partido es infumable y pensar en soportar 30 minutos más así un suplicio.

No creo que quede nadie mirando el partido que no sea español o marroquí.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> Tengo une pregunta sería, a ver si algún entendido me lo responde: Porqué te llevas un jugador como Ansu Fati y no lo sacas ni un minuto? Que sentido tiene? Entiendo que sino lo saca, es porque no confia en el o porque está el jugador mal. Entonces porque narices lo convoca?
> 
> Saludos.



Amunike siendo Amunike


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2022)

Coño he escuchado petardos, no sabía si eran moros o ñordos


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Una generación con la que podíamos jugar a eso. Si no ganamos nada antes fue entre otras cosas por robos varios.



Y por que eran unas castañas y con un juego mierdoso.
El problema es de calidad. Es lo que hay. 
Cuantos españoles juegan en el Campeón de Europa?
Esto va por generaciones. Los grandes campeones del 2008-12 se fueron y aún no tienen sustituto. Tan sencillo como eso.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Joder.... que malos son los moros.....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Laporte ha visto a Dios.


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> Tengo une pregunta sería, a ver si algún entendido me lo responde: Porqué te llevas un jugador como Ansu Fati y no lo sacas ni un minuto? Que sentido tiene? Entiendo que sino lo saca, es porque no confia en el o porque está el jugador mal. Entonces porque narices lo convoca?
> 
> Saludos.



Porque es negro.


----------



## fieraverde (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> Tengo une pregunta sería, a ver si algún entendido me lo responde: Porqué te llevas un jugador como Ansu Fati y no lo sacas ni un minuto? Que sentido tiene? Entiendo que sino lo saca, es porque no confia en el o porque está el jugador mal. Entonces porque narices lo convoca?
> 
> Saludos.



Porque saca a Gavi que era el unico que estaba jugando?

Porque solo le da por meter un delantero ya empezado el segundo tiempo?

Porque no hacen ni un saque de banda en condiciones?


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Una medalla de bronce en Amberes, y el robo de Italia 34.



Sí, no me acordaba del 34.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Ni entiendo la regla de pitar el fuera de juego hasta que no acabe la jugada.


----------



## LMLights (6 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Marruecos se está jugando el partido de su vida



En Mexico 86 en OCTAVOS le costo a la Alemania de Voeller, Rummenigge y Matthaus eliminarlos.

El portero era el mitico Zaki Badou del Mallorca. 







nunca ha sido fácil MOROCCO.


----------



## sinosuke (6 Dic 2022)

Si esto va a penaltys, con los jugadores y el portero (paquete) que tenemos, envidiaremos el resultado de Japón......


.


----------



## Tutankhabrón (6 Dic 2022)

Va a salir Cucufati.


----------



## Betty W. (6 Dic 2022)

La clave de estos partidos es marcar rápido y eso obliga a ellos a atacar y abrirse. Balones a la espalda de la defensa, y jugar al primer toque


----------



## pippinodicapri (6 Dic 2022)

Es más emocionante un partido de curling que ver a la floja.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Veo esto... y me acuerdo de Aspas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Joder.... que malos son los moros.....



y feos
podrian ser vascos y todo


----------



## Feriri88 (6 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> Tengo une pregunta sería, a ver si algún entendido me lo responde: Porqué te llevas un jugador como Ansu Fati y no lo sacas ni un minuto? Que sentido tiene? Entiendo que sino lo saca, es porque no confia en el o porque está el jugador mal. Entonces porque narices lo convoca?
> 
> Saludos.




Cuota Netflix


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> En Mexico 86 en OCTAVOS le costo a la Alemania de Voeller, Rummenigge y Matthaus eliminarlos.
> 
> El portero era el mitico Zaki Badou del Mallorca.
> 
> ...



Con gol de Voller. Que pedazo delantero!


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> La invasion de moros y negros en el futbol tambien lo está degradando.



Gabacholandia gano hace 4 anos con ese componente Benetton. Ha sido otra cosa que me pregunto que podra ser...


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Uyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Aventino (6 Dic 2022)

Entran los africanos...


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Cambios patrocinados por Netflix


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Marruecos es la seleccion de las 32 del Mundial que menos ocasiones de gol ha tenido en sus partidos


----------



## deadbysunrise (6 Dic 2022)

Más madera...digo más morenos!! 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

El negroc de Bilbao se lo está currando hoy.


----------



## fred (6 Dic 2022)

La negritud nos salvará.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Entra BALDE y quita a Dani Olmo que suele tirar los penalties...


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)

2 negros seguidos pero esto que coño es


----------



## filets (6 Dic 2022)

Ansu Fati y Balde, eso les confundirá


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

Dos inclusivos entran.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Lo de Balde es troleo.
Pero Ansu tiene angel. Igual...


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Dic 2022)

Más negratas


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Se viene el gol de España, los moros agotaron sus recursos.


----------



## il banditto (6 Dic 2022)

Ostia 2 negrocs, ya tenemos 3 en el campo, lo mismo se equivocan y nos la pasan.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

La morería se combate metiendo más moronegros en el equipo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Hemos puesto todos los negrocs en el asador.


----------



## Leer (6 Dic 2022)

Mu malo el delantero moro.


----------



## Granodepus (6 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> Tengo une pregunta sería, a ver si algún entendido me lo responde: Porqué te llevas un jugador como Ansu Fati y no lo sacas ni un minuto? Que sentido tiene? Entiendo que sino lo saca, es porque no confia en el o porque está el jugador mal. Entonces porque narices lo convoca?
> 
> Saludos.



Luis Enrique es forero?


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Gana Marruecos, esto se pone muy NEGRO


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Dic 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Ostia 2 negrocs, ya tenemos 3 en el campo, lo mismo se equivocan y nos la pasan.



+ El entrenador


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Vaya tocada de huevos


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Dic 2022)

Ojo que entra Balde. Se acaba de inaugurar la autopista por nuestra banda izquierda.


----------



## Schenker (6 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> Dos inclusivos entran.



Todo será en balde.


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)

En los penaltis va estar todo muy negro


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2022)

Lo que está claro es que la semifinal es Portugal - Francia o Inglaterra


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

El comentarista confunde a Balde con ansu. Son negros random para el.


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Vamos a tener suerte chavales!


----------



## Azog el Profanador (6 Dic 2022)

Huele a penaltis.


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Rivero ha decido llamar "Balde" a todos los negros de España. Que lo sepaísssss.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (6 Dic 2022)

Vengaaaaaaaaaaaa coño.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Los negrocs la menos le están dando vidilla.


----------



## Leer (6 Dic 2022)

Están muertos los moros.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (6 Dic 2022)

si no juegan los nigros no somos nadie


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

El Negro de la suerte, como antano habian las brujas de la suerte


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Rivero ha decido llamar "Balde" a todos los negros de España. Que lo sepaísssss.



Es inclusivo.


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Con menos tikitaka y mas balones desde las bandas al area jugamos mejor, a ver si tomamos nota.


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

Verás que al final los negros van a salvar la honra de españa contra los marronidos


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Todo será en balde.



Saca a Gabi y pone a una fregona y un balde


----------



## Aventino (6 Dic 2022)

La delantera española es idéntica a la francesa, todos negrocs...


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Huele a penaltis.



Huele a cuero


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Pedri perdiendo muchos balones en este partido


----------



## Jvsl36 (6 Dic 2022)

3 negros mas y son Francia


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

LE gritando "remate"

Es un genio


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

El pedri no es malo ni nada, que ganas hay de ilusionar para vender por parte de la.prensa.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (6 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Ni entiendo la regla de pitar el fuera de juego hasta que no acabe la jugada.



Tremendamente incómodo


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cebollo (6 Dic 2022)

Huele que apesta a Barcelona - Steaua.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

No tenemos más negrocs para sacar?


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Jugando con dos negros que apenas han jugado una docena de partidos en primera y no han hecho NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADA

Y los 4 maximos goleadores españoles , sin covocar.


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Dic 2022)

Pedri está sobrevalorado no, lo siguiente. Vaya pvta mentira de jugador.


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2022)

Pedri ha hecho un mundial penoso


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> Verás que al final los negros van a salvar la honra de españa contra los marronidos



Los negros son mas marrones que los marronidos


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

Aventino dijo:


> La delantera española es idéntica a la francesa, todos negrocs...



hasta morata es negro por dentro


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (6 Dic 2022)

Vaya partido más jodidamente aburrido.
Sino fuera porque jugamos contra Marruecos ni lo vería.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

A pumtito de marcar España....ya vereis...


----------



## Visilleras (6 Dic 2022)

Vamos, joder


----------



## little hammer (6 Dic 2022)

Los amegos buscan los penalti ya descarado


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (6 Dic 2022)

España marca en la segunda parte de la prórroga


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> No tenemos más negrocs para sacar?



Ignacio Garriga está calentando la banda


----------



## Smurf (6 Dic 2022)

Ya tenemos 3 negritos jeje ya vamos siendo un país rico y progre.


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> Verás que al final los negros van a salvar la honra de españa contra los marronidos



El Nico Williams es de los que mejor esta jugando.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (6 Dic 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Los amegos buscan los penalti ya descarado



Su portero es top parando penales


----------



## cepeda33 (6 Dic 2022)

Viendo el partido en ESPN. Hay un cuadro con comentarios de la gente. Los que mas se repiten

"que partido mas aburrido"

"vaya mierda de partido"

Bueno, en ingles, claro.


----------



## Visilleras (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Pedri perdiendo muchos balones en este partido



Es vergonzoso


----------



## il banditto (6 Dic 2022)

Busquets lleva 30 mins fundido, ellos no atacan mejor poner a Rodri de 5 que mantener ese muerto en el campo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Está marcos Senna en el banquillo?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Los negris muy bien pero nulos en gol


----------



## Malvender (6 Dic 2022)

Los moros están reventaos y ni por esas


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Se diluye el efecto negroc.

Volvemos al aburrido tikitaka.


----------



## Big_Lanister (6 Dic 2022)

La puta Charo, no tenemos ni chortinas


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Bono, el portero de Marruecos. ¿U2?


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)

Casi Marruecos


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Está marcos Senna en el banquillo?



Calienta José Legrá


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## aldebariano (6 Dic 2022)

Falló el tiro el moro de mierda.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Puffffffffffffff


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A pumtito de marcar España....ya vereis...



Sonyar es gratix


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

Uffff... me da algo


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Pedri es muy malo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Los mamadous nos están salvando


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Hola BALDE que tal.


----------



## little hammer (6 Dic 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Su portero es top parando penales



Simon tb


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Pedri se esta quedando en nada.


----------



## Evangelion (6 Dic 2022)

ufff


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

PEDRI HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

la que han tenido


----------



## Leer (6 Dic 2022)

Que malo es el delantero moro.


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Bono, el portero de Marruecos. ¿U2?



El hijo secreto de de Pepe Bono


----------



## el tio orquestas (6 Dic 2022)

Después quieren hacer afición al fútbol porque la chavalada prefiere jugar a videojuegos o ver streamings. Normal, entre los putos menas encerrados atrás, luis enrique poniendo medianias en ataque y forzando el pase y un hambrentino corrupto como árbitro...

Joder, si me dan ganas a mí de irme a hacer otra cosa...


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Pfff casi nos la clavan.

Esos errores se pagan, moros.


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

4 o 5 jugadores de 20 años o menos....


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (6 Dic 2022)

"Nos quedamos con la parada de Unai Simón, qué parada, salvador" dice el comentarísta de la 1.
Ridículo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

Como corren los moros,en defensa no regalan nada de nada,esto va a penaltis...


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

Contra los moros NO PODEMOS PERDER. Esto no es fútbol... hay toda una historia detrás de siglos y siglos. Son nuestro enemigo invasor.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> El Nico Williams es de los que mejor esta jugando.



nico mola, porque juega como joseba etxeberria pero en lugar de a futbol americano, a futbol normal, lo cual es una ventaja cuando estas en un campo de futbol normal

eso si, mas yardas que etxeberria no las tiene nadie en la historia de la seleccion, era nuestro jerry rice sin duda


----------



## kopke (6 Dic 2022)

Yo veo un partido de barrio en Ceuta de negros contra moros.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Bono, el portero de Marruecos. ¿U2?



Bonorrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Pedri perdiendo muchos balones en este partido



Vaya partidito se ha marcado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Que saquen al gitanillo del villarreal


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Salvaron el culito de pedo



El Pedi, tiene un físico de crío de 14 años, hasta el Gavi que tiene 18 recién cumplidos tiene más cuerpo y más cojones


----------



## Gorroto (6 Dic 2022)

España es un buen equipo pero no tiene ninguna figura, ningun jugador determinante, ni un líder. No puede con Marruecos que tampoco es nada del.otro mundo. 

Estamos hablando de una campeona del mundo contra un equipo que realmente nunca ha hecho nada.


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Veo una cosa buena: El portero salva goles.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Dic 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Después quieren hacer afición al fútbol porque la chavalada prefiere jugar a videojuegos o ver streamings. Normal, entre los putos menas encerrados atrás, luis enrique poniendo medianias en ataque y forzando el pase y un hambrentino corrupto como árbitro...
> 
> Joder, si me dan ganas a mí de irme a hacer otra cosa...



Si usan esto para promocionar el furbol se hace todo el mundo de los videojuegos y a ver al Iban llanos ese a la de YA.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

No podemos sacar a alguien con el rollo rey Baltasar?

Estos solo se acojonan cuando sacamos negrocs.


----------



## pepetemete (6 Dic 2022)

Jugada mortal de Amunike, meter dos nigas!! Magistral!


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Que tonto es Morata, se le ve en la cara.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Se parece demasiado a 2018.

En fin. Hay que seguir.


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pedri se esta quedando en nada.



Como si alguna vez fuese ALGO.


----------



## pippinodicapri (6 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A pumtito de marcar España....ya vereis...



Dios te hoyga, más que nada por la que pueden liar los amegos.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

El fútbol mundial está en crisis. Hoy no estamos viendo fútbol.

Que morocco este en octavos es una prueba.


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Seguro que con los viegos Iniesta, Xavi y Puyol con mas de 40 tacos en el equipo habria un partido mas potable


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> Qué pvta mierda de partido. La floja aburre a las piedras



Díselo a Marruecos no tee jode


----------



## Leer (6 Dic 2022)

Es que el delantero moro juega en la serie B. Lo pilla un delantero de cierto nivel y eso no lo falla.


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Esta España se ha convertido en el culmen del resultadismo. Deberían preocuparse más bien en agradar a la gente.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Nico en 2 minutos ha hecho más que todos los demás en 80.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Que tonto es Morata, se le ve en la cara.



es como un saco de piedras
lol


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Veo esto... y me acuerdo de Aspas.



El que falló el penalti decisivo contra Rusia en 2018??

Ese es Aspas,.por si no os acordáis...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Seguro que con los viegos Iniesta, Xavi y Puyol con mas de 40 tacos en el equipo habria un partido mas potable
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283309



Otra igual, díselo a Marruecos que solo hacen defenderse no te jode.


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> El fútbol mundial está en crisis. Hoy no estamos viendo fútbol.
> 
> Que morocco este en octavos es una prueba.



En 20 minutos estará en cuartos.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Que tonto es Morata, se le ve en la cara.



Se queda protestando no sé qué mierda,

en el último ataque de España.


----------



## Schenker (6 Dic 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Si usan esto para promocionar el furbol se hace todo el mundo de los videojuegos y a ver al Iban llanos ese a la de YA.



Ahora es cuando toca el mene ese de lis Simpson con el fútbol en el centro del campo


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Id buscando mi mensaje donde puse que Unai nos clasifica en los penaltis, y me dais los zanx


----------



## Visilleras (6 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Veo una cosa buena: El portero salva goles.



Unai la ha despejado de chiripa y porque el marroquí no ha querido tirar bien, sino va dentro


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Dic 2022)

pvtos segarros no juegan una mierda


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Dic 2022)

pues a penalties pasa marruecos por zorreria


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Dic 2022)

Hezpein con la negrada a lo mandril


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Marruecos ya hasta nos pasa el balón, están más cómodos dejándole el balón a España


----------



## Smurf (6 Dic 2022)

Increíble la sobrevaloración de Gavi y Pedri (y todos los paquetazos del Barsa que sin Lewandowski no son nadie).

Pedri y Gavi especialmente que tanto los elogian y les dan baloncitos de oro a los mejores jóvenes DE EUROPA, tócate los cojones. Los mejores de Europa. Menuda mafia tienen montada los cagalufos en la UEFA, tienen sobornado hasta al bedel.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> El que falló el penalti decisivo contra Rusia en 2018??
> 
> Ese es Aspas,.por si no os acordáis...



Pero es de los que se abre paso en esas defensas.


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Unai la ha despejado de chiripa y porque el marroquí no ha querido tirar bien, sino va dentro



Pues como pasa siempre. Ha hecho lo que tenía que hacer, y ha salido bien, que es más de lo que hacen otros porteros.


----------



## il banditto (6 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> España es un buen equipo pero no tiene ninguna figura, ningun jugador determinante, ni un líder. No puede con Marruecos que tampoco es nada del.otro mundo.
> 
> Estamos hablando de una campeona del mundo contra un equipo que realmente nunca ha hecho nada.



El único jugador que tenemos de nivel mundial en su puesto es Laporte y porque se aburrió de esperar a Deschamps


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)

Más sangre, ansu fragil!!!


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

Le temo a los penaltis


----------



## Schenker (6 Dic 2022)

Pues que nos eliminen en los penaltis y así tenemos excusa. 
Porque una selección seria nos mete un saco de goles


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

A Pedri le pasa lo que a todos los españoles,que no tiene fuerza,Iniesta tampoco tenía mucha pero como técnicamente era un dios destacaba,Pedri es bueno pero no a ese nivel...al menos a día de hoy.


----------



## Malvender (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## aldebariano (6 Dic 2022)

Los negros que metieron en la selección no sirven para nada, no que la diversidad los hacía más fuertes?


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Pues España ha dado un bajón para mí respecto a la liga de naciones y a la pasada Eurocopa.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Mahbes (6 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Que tonto es Morata, se le ve en la cara.



Pero......que bien peinado va.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Pero es de los que se abre paso en esas defensas.



Ya estuvo.en un mundial (2018) y na de na

Es lo que hay


----------



## Schenker (6 Dic 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Pues que nos eliminen en los penaltis y así tenemos excusa.
> Porque una selección seria nos mete un saco de goles



Perdón, creía que ya había acabado este sufrimiento


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Veo una cosa buena: El portero salva goles.



También crea otros.


----------



## Averroes (6 Dic 2022)

BONO es muy bueno parando penaltis. Aparte que es una vergüenza llegar con Marruecos...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> El que falló el penalti decisivo contra Rusia en 2018??
> 
> Ese es Aspas,.por si no os acordáis...




es verdad , no como piqué que paró el balon con la mano y el cabron del arbitro pitó penalti en contra de España y perdimos


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pues España ha dado un bajón para mí respecto a la liga de naciones y a la pasada Eurocopa.
> Pozdrawiam.



Dirás respecto a hace 2 partidos


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Dic 2022)

Vamos a penales y ganamos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Puto lucho

Quiere que el árbitro alargue más esta tortura


----------



## imbécil (6 Dic 2022)

diosss mio que malos


----------



## Visilleras (6 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues como pasa siempre. Ha hecho lo que tenía que hacer, y ha salido bien, que es más de lo que hacen otros porteros.



El portero de Marruecos no es precisamente malo


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (6 Dic 2022)

Me cago en la puta. Me he quedado frito de la siesta, por decir algo, porque estaba solo en el sofá y a la que he dejado de florear me he dormido, y me despierta mi mughera y mi hijo que vienen de dar una vuelta y veo esto, me cago en la puta.


----------



## fieraverde (6 Dic 2022)

Que desastre de equipo


----------



## cuñado de bar (6 Dic 2022)

Parece que es un clásico. Arrasar en el primer partido, no te garantiza llevar esa estela vencedora. En grupos esta vez nadie ha ganado los 3 partidos. Nos hicimos pajas con el primero partido. Lo normal es ir de menos a más. Menos nosotros, que vamos de más a menos. 

Huele a penaltis y para casa. Si pasamos por potra, no nos lo merecemos.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Busquets a que coño ha ido al mundial?


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Increíble la sobrevaloración de Gavi y Pedri (y todos los paquetazos del Barsa que sin Lewandowski no son nadie).
> 
> Pedri y Gavi especialmente que tanto los elogian y les dan baloncitos de oro a los mejores jóvenes DE EUROPA, tócate los cojones. Los mejores de Europa. Menuda mafia tienen montada los cagalufos en la UEFA, tienen sobornado hasta al bedel.



En el Barca a día de hoy De Jong seguramente sea mejor que ellos dos y es al que quieren vender...


----------



## Alejandro de Macedonia (6 Dic 2022)

Para casa de una puta vez


----------



## chomin (6 Dic 2022)

Ronaldo suplente en Portugal


----------



## Sanctis (6 Dic 2022)

Siento que Marruecos merece ganar, solamente por la enésima vez en que este Luis Enrique desaprovecha sus recursos.

Es todo desde un prisma deportivo. Olvidad banderas políticas y religiones.

Deportivamente Marruecos tiene que echarlos y que se den ya cuenta de una puta vez que son ofensivamente estériles y sin gol no puede haber títulos, que eso lo entiende mi sobrino de 4 años.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

el hijo puta de soler contra el Madrid era Pelé
en la seleccion es jonathan el hijo de paqui la pescadera


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Tienen a un Morata y no cuelgan ninguna


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Si Espanya pasa, el proximo rival que tendra se la follara hasta que no se pueda sentar.


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Díselo a Marruecos no tee jode



Claro, tú como estás acostumbrado a ver al Atleti, pero a los demás esto nos aburre mucho.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Gavi y Pedri tienen 18 y 20 años recien cumplidos. A su edad, Xavi e Iniesta no habían ni debutado.
El problema es que deberían ser los suplentes de futuro de unos titulares consagrados.
Pero a quien pones de titulares?
El problema es de calidad.
Es lo que hay.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Me cago en la puta. Me he quedado frito de la siesta, por decir algo, porque estaba solo en el sofá y a la que he dejado de florear me he dormido, y me despierta mi mughera y mi hijo que vienen de dar una vuelta y veo esto, me cago en la puta.



Confia en las cartas...


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

No le marcamos ni al TATO......


----------



## fieraverde (6 Dic 2022)

Se ha llevado a ansu fati pudiendo llevarse a aspas , este tío es gilipollas


----------



## Dragón Asesino (6 Dic 2022)

Ingeniería política metida en el futbol desde tiempos inmemoriales y vosotros seguís aquí adorando ese juego satánico?


----------



## Stalkeador (6 Dic 2022)

moro cuentista!


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

El hijoputa argensimio dará un minuto de descuento


----------



## Smurf (6 Dic 2022)

Nivel de pesimismo 98%

A los penaltis contra Marruecos, tócate los cojones.

Encima es que en Rusia 2018 tampoco pudimos ganarles (2-2).

Menuda basura de futbolistas hay en España, los portugueses u holandeses son mil veces mejores siempre, sacan cracks como churros y cumplen siempre hasta semifinales o casi. España segunda liga del mundo, sueldos más altos del mundo y nuestros jugadores son BASURA.


----------



## imbécil (6 Dic 2022)

le duele el orto a ese


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Rusia 2018 II o Italia clásica.

En 20 minutos sabremos que es.


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Dic 2022)

Como Marruecos elimine a España va a ser el cachondeo nacional a maximo nivel, no poder vencer a los moritos....


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Parece que es un clásico. Arrasar en el primer partido, no te garantiza llevar esa estela vencedora. En grupos esta vez nadie ha ganado los 3 partidos. Nos hicimos pajas con el primero partido. *Lo normal es ir de menos a más. *Menos nosotros, que vamos de más a menos.
> 
> Huele a penaltis y para casa. Si pasamos por potra, no nos lo merecemos.



Falso

Eso Te elimina en primera fasecomo le.ha pasado a Alimaña y como nos ha pasado a nosotros varias veces, la más famosa en 1998


----------



## cebollo (6 Dic 2022)

Por aburrimiento España está entre esperar en el aeropuerto y el derecho procesal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Acojonante


----------



## el ruinas II (6 Dic 2022)

Atencion que españa va en 930 pases, la barrera de los mil pases esta ahi


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Si ganamos, que el siguiente, nos viole rápido y no nos tenga 2 horas mareando la perdiz


----------



## pepetemete (6 Dic 2022)

No tienen ritmo, es patético. 
Si ni siquiera en un mundial lo das TODO, es que eres un puto fracasado.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Pase y para atrás.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Morocco no aporta nada. Son nulos, bnegados, esteriles


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> España es un buen equipo pero no tiene ninguna figura, ningun jugador determinante, ni un líder. No puede con Marruecos que tampoco es nada del.otro mundo.
> 
> Estamos hablando de una campeona del mundo contra un equipo que realmente nunca ha hecho nada.



Campeona del mundo hace 8 años


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Esto en penalties lo gana Marruecos, vaya panda no meterle un gol a estos en 120m.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

Lo que corren los moros es tremendo,cómo van a por el que tiene la pelota


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Venga, ¿quien va a fallar los penaltis?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Confia en las cartas...



Yo ya no me fío de la Bruja LOLA esa que tenemos.

Vamos a marcar en el puto minuto de descuento que nos van a dar. Va a marcar Morata un golazo que ni Pelé, hay que tener fé.


----------



## deadbysunrise (6 Dic 2022)

Es setienesco totalmente ésta selección y el que sea betico lo entenderá. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Joder que malos son


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Como Marruecos elimine a España va a ser el cachondeo nacional a maximo nivel, no poder vencer a los moritos....



Así tienes más posibilidades de ligar


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Dic 2022)

1000 pases 0 tiros a puerta

Hezpein


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Dic 2022)

que coño quereis con 11 moros rabiosos metidos en el area


----------



## Derroition Man (6 Dic 2022)

Esto va a penaltis, van a fallar "nuestros niños" de color y para casa, lo veo. 
Esto pasa cuando no tiras, no centras no metes pelotazos en profundidad y te dedicas todo el partido a hacer el tiki Paco de mierda.


----------



## Smurf (6 Dic 2022)

¿Si perdemos Luis Hijoputenrique se va?


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Dic 2022)

En penaltis palmamos...


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> Atencion que españa va en 930 pases, la barrera de los mil pases esta ahi



Al llegar a los 1000 se los convalidan por 1 gol


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Sinceramente es un suplicio ver a España. 5 minutos de emoción por partido si llega.


----------



## Schenker (6 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> Atencion que españa va en 930 pases, la barrera de los mil pases esta ahi



Hombre, si se pudieran cambiar 1000 pases por un gol


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

Esto va a los penatis.

Dos equipos de paquetes.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Dic 2022)

Aqui pueden pasar 2 dias y no mete un gol nadie.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Al llegar a los 1000 se los convalidan por 1 gol



Te dan un guardiolito.


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

Si llegamos a penaltis, lo más seguro visto lo visto, porque el partido a nivel defensivo de Marruecos es tremendo, confiamos en Unai Simón no???


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Venga, ¿quien va a fallar los penaltis?



Pedri


----------



## MasMax (6 Dic 2022)

quién fallará el penalty definitivo?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Gavi y Pedri tienen 18 y 20 años recien cumplidos. A su edad, Xavi e Iniesta no habían ni debutado.
> El problema es que deberían ser los suplentes de futuro de unos titulares consagrados.
> Pero a quien pones de titulares?
> El problema es de calidad.
> Es lo que hay.




¿te suena un tal canales? por decir uno de los varios que hay para haber llevado si no estuviera el hijo de Amunike


----------



## Smurf (6 Dic 2022)

Por cierto que LE tiene ofertazas millonarias de la Barsa y algún otro grande, creo que los moros le ofrecen un pastizal y chortinas vírgenes.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Dic 2022)

menos mal que ese moro es mas malo que el diablo


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Dic 2022)

si tienes cero calidad para controlar balones y rematar pues pasa esto


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Ese 21 de Marruecos es un tronco gracias a Dios.


----------



## pepetemete (6 Dic 2022)

Echo de menos comentaristas argentinos la verdad


----------



## aldebariano (6 Dic 2022)

Otro moro indeciso que la caga teniendo una oportunidad de oro.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> quién fallará el penalty definitivo?



Pedri.


----------



## Leer (6 Dic 2022)

Que malo es ese en serio.


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Ahora meterá un chilenón por la escuadra y tal, pero a ver si alguien me explica que cojones pinta ahí el Enchufati ese que no tiene ni energía, ni regate, ni pase ni nada.


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Dic 2022)

Ostias! Me había quedado dormido! Ya son los penaltis?


----------



## pepitoburbujas (6 Dic 2022)

Hay uno que se llama enrabat... Eso no es empalmado en catalán?


----------



## imbécil (6 Dic 2022)

le han faltado darle la manita en la ultima ocasión de marruecos


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Si llegamos a penaltis, lo más seguro visto lo visto, porque el partido a nivel defensivo de Marruecos es tremendo, confiamos en Unai Simón no???



Creo que el portero moro es superior. Todo apunta a eso.


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Los moros son remalisimos a la hora de definir 3 desmarques en solitario y cero goles


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Jojojojojojok. son malos de cojones....


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Soler, menudo crack


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Joder menos mal que los moros son también malos de cojones.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Pedri lesionado, menos mal.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Parece que lo de querer ganar no va con ellos


----------



## FeiJiao (6 Dic 2022)

Como ha batallado tanto el equipo que anoto la maxima goliza en lo que va del mundial....


----------



## Agilipollado (6 Dic 2022)

Si vamos a penaltys pasamos seguro. Estos marroquies con los nervios y con Unai bajo palos, suerte será que metan uno. España, por contra, los va a meter todos. Calidad y experiencia es lo que tiene.


----------



## Evangelion (6 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> menos mal que ese moro es mas malo que el diablo



Si


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> quién fallará el penalty definitivo?



un negro o un catalan, igual que cuando tiran penaltis los ingleses


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ¿te suena un tal canales? por decir uno de los varios que hay para haber llevado si no estuviera el hijo de Amunike



Canales ... otro crack mundial

Es lo que hay


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Somos un esperpento, es que no hay más, son jugadores malos, hay falta de calidad sumado a un estilo de juego obsoleto.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Ya lo dije yo al principio que esto me olía a penaltis.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

No creo que los follacabras lleguen a meter ni un solo gol en los penaltis.


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Qué tortura, extremaunción, por favor.


----------



## Icibatreuh (6 Dic 2022)

Ya solo porque desaparezca para siempre Luis Enrique y su soporifico y cansa almas estilo de juego merece la pena que pierda España.


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Si vamos a penaltys pasamos seguro. Estos marroquies con los nervios y con Unai bajo palos, suerte será que metan uno. España, por contra, los va a meter todos. Calidad y experiencia es lo que tiene.



Perdemos

Me juego 50 thanks


----------



## cebollo (6 Dic 2022)

Es más divertido ver a la novia comprar bolsos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

Y un tío cómo Canales viéndolo por la tele


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Si llegamos a penaltis, lo más seguro visto lo visto, porque el partido a nivel defensivo de Marruecos es tremendo, confiamos en Unai Simón no???



Julay sillón no para uno


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Los españoles aficionados que pinta de mujeres tienen.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Dios la.morralla...


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Madre miaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Malos, pero malos


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

que malo es morralla joder, lol


----------



## imbécil (6 Dic 2022)

moRRATA


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Ay moratilla.....


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Morata es un troncazo.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ¿te suena un tal canales? por decir uno de los varios que hay para haber llevado si no estuviera el hijo de Amunike



Canales?
La firgen...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Somos muy mediocres, si pasamos por penaltys ya hemos cumplido en el mundial


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Si vamos a penaltys pasamos seguro. Estos marroquies con los nervios y con Unai bajo palos, suerte será que metan uno. España, por contra, los va a meter todos. Calidad y experiencia es lo que tiene.



Te creo un segundo, pero luego veo tu nickname y me lol.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

que autentico JUBILADO es busquets!!!!!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

A Morata se le ha hecho de noche en cuanto ha dejado de correr


----------



## Manero (6 Dic 2022)

Que malo es Morata. Ya sabemos quién será el que fallará en la tanda de penaltis.


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Pero a donde se puede ir con Morata, Asensio o Ferran ahahahahaah


----------



## Leer (6 Dic 2022)

Falta de un moro a otro.


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

¿Que ha hecho Morata? puto inutil


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Joder morallas


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)

moRATA


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

Pero cuánto queda


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (6 Dic 2022)

Ambos equipos son más malos que la mierda.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (6 Dic 2022)

Moraaaaataaa muérete


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Llevamos 3 mundiales sin chutar a puerta


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Ansu fati defendiendo para morrocco


----------



## theelf (6 Dic 2022)

zzzzZZZzzz


----------



## FeiJiao (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Somos un esperpento, es que no hay más, son jugadores malos, hay falta de calidad sumado a un estilo de juego obsoleto.



Y como coño empezron este mundial ganando 7-0. Inexplicable


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Uyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Morata, es otro salinas podrá meter goles pero necesita 4000 tiros para ello.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Mi cabreo ya ha subido hasta el máximo


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Morrataaa, pásaselo al de la derecha y era gol, imbécil.


----------



## ravenare (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mi cabreo ya ha subido hasta el máximo



Un plátano Mandril?


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Ahora sí ha salido?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique dando la.nota de nuevo.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Es más divertido ver a la novia comprar bolsos.



Brutal comentario. No es cierto, porque no hay nada peor que tu ejemplo. Pero como hipérbole un 10!


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Hay que reconocer que el Mamadouh de Ghana no lo ha hecho mal.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Morata tu a empujarla cojones no a llevarla.


----------



## sopelmar (6 Dic 2022)

Rezando se está holiendo 
Sola borracha y virgen no salgo del campo


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Pero cuánto queda



Eterno.


----------



## imbécil (6 Dic 2022)

LA CARA DE LA PEÑA XDDD


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Y saca a Sarabia para chutar un penalti y lo fallará como le pasó a Inglaterra en la euro


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Morata, es otro salinas podrá meter goles pero necesita 4000 tiros para ello.
> Pozdrawiam.



Salinas era bueno.

Desde luego mucho mejor que Morata


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique es pésimo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Estoy por ir al clínico a que me metan un mes en la UCI, que es menos doloroso que ver esta mierda


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)

Han quitado a la fregona para que no tire los penaltis


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Llevamos 3 mundiales sin chutar a puerta



no villa no goles, "es simplesh"


----------



## Malvender (6 Dic 2022)

El balance global favorece al portero del Sevilla que ha conseguido parar 13 de los 50 penaltis que ha recibido en su carrera. Un 26% de acierto, ante el 21,4% que ostenta Unai Simón, que ha tapado 6 de los 30 recibidos.


----------



## Leer (6 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que en penales es mejor España.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Dic 2022)

theelf dijo:


> zzzzZZZzzz



Zzzzzzzzzzztop.


----------



## fred (6 Dic 2022)

Sarabia tiene todas las papeletas para fallar el penalty


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Dic 2022)

Y decian que España era candidato a ganar el mundial ? jajjajajaj y los jugadores tienen clausulas de rescicion de 1000 millones es que es demasie......


----------



## rascachapas (6 Dic 2022)

LE es un toca huevos que le encanta llevar la contraria


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Vaya partidito de mierda señores parece el celta - girona


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

Yo ya me espero a los disturbios que es donde estará la emoción


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (6 Dic 2022)

He bajado al perro a la calle, me he puesto a recoger unos papeles de l furgoneta, he tirado al cartón un par de cajas y esta basura sigue igual.


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Que me devuelvan las 2h que he perdido


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Aqui está el gol.....


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Luis Enrique es pésimo.



Está en el paro


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Nico William fuera, ¿será malo en los penaltis? ¿O Luis Enrique es simplemente tonto? Es el que mejor estaba jugando.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Canales ... otro crack mundial
> 
> Es lo que hay



un crack mundial comparado con el 85% de la seleccion del hijo de Amunike empezando por el que juega en su misma posicion : el JUBILADO BUSQUETS


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Los penalties son la excusa perfecta para el autoconsuelo. 
Si ganas. Fiesta. 
Si pierdes. Era una moneda al aire y salió cruz.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Estoy muy tranquilo. Si pasamos hoy Portugal nos viola en cuartos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Sarabia solo va a jugar 2 minutos en el mundial


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

3 minutos solo


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Quiero más pases


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Que me devuelvan las 2h que he perdido



Te hubieras puesto una peli clásica y habría disfrutado más esto es un sin Dios y saldrá lucho que muy bien jugando y su Puta madre


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Que vayan recogiendo los contenedores.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

Vaya asco de partido 2 horas de un puto día de trabajo tiradas a la puta basura, me cago en Alá y en el coño de la mujer malfollada del maricón del rey moro.

HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Salinas era bueno.
> 
> Desde luego mucho mejor que Morata



Anda ya


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

MORATA RATA DE MIERDA HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Hijodeputa Busquets,

tira cabrón


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Me voy a cagar en los muertos de Luis Enrique, Guardihucha y su puta madre


----------



## imbécil (6 Dic 2022)

PERO POR QUE NO TIRAN A PUERTA ME CAGOS EN SUS PUTOS MUERTOSSS


----------



## jlf73 (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Quiero más pases



Vamos que llegamos a los 2000


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Busquets es gilipollas, en vez de tirar ahi como sea intenta acomodarla con 4 moros enfrente. GILIPOLLAS


----------



## Derroition Man (6 Dic 2022)

Nada, que tienen orden de no tirar, el tiki Paco por encima de tdo


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Uyyyyu casii


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## 4motion (6 Dic 2022)

Penaltis y expaña a casa.

ESTÁ escrito. 

Putos moros y puto Luis Enrique. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Se la tiene que meter un moro no me jodas…


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

¿En los penaltis se puede jugar para atrás?


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Sarabia el último en salir y el único en entender como había que jugar. 

Brutal.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

ME LEVANTO A LAS 6 DE LA MAÑANA Y ME SALTO LA SIESTA PARA VER ESTE CONJUNTO DE HECES FLOTANTES PEGÁNDOLE PATADAS AL BALÓN


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

Busquets en vez de tirar con su derecha, se toma un café y se pone a pegarle con la zurda cuando están dando los cuartos para las campanadas. La puta que parió.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Que me devuelvan las 2h que he perdido



Dicen que cuando te mueres vuelves a ver tu vida pasar.
Así que te queda el replay.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Jooderr


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Va a estar cojonudo pasar a cuartos en 4 partidos con una victoria, dos empates y una derrota...


----------



## aldebariano (6 Dic 2022)

Otra cagada jajaja, pésimo nivel


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

no me lo creoooooooo


----------



## LMLights (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Sarabia otro tronco


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)

Sarabiaaaaaa nooooo


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Hijos de puta morooossss


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Bueno, penaltis


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Dios pero que no queda tiempo para el tikitaka centrad idiotas


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

Madre mía qué malitos somos copón.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

palo


----------



## Granodepus (6 Dic 2022)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SARABIA


----------



## Alejandro de Macedonia (6 Dic 2022)

El tiki taka es la maldición de España y el aburrimiento supremo en el fútbol.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Te hubieras puesto una peli clásica y habría disfrutado más esto es un sin Dios y saldrá lucho que muy bien jugando y su Puta madre



Si te hubieses puesto detrás de una valla a ver una obra, te hubieses entretenido más

Y eso, teniendo en cuenta que hoy es fiesta y no habrá nadie trabajando


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Ostias no metemos gol ni al arcoiris.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿En los penaltis se puede jugar para atrás?



solo si sacas la carta de prosineski o la de isco


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Finalllllll


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)

A penaltis diosssss


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Sarabia es mil veces mejor que Nico.


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Mira macho... un puto tiro y en el 120


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Adiós España


----------



## Leer (6 Dic 2022)

Que golazo hubiese sido.


----------



## rascachapas (6 Dic 2022)

La maldición del delantero centro


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> ME LEVANTO A LAS 6 DE LA MAÑANA Y ME SALTO LA SIESTA PARA VER ESTE CONJUNTO DE HECES FLOTANTES PEGÁNDOLE PATADAS AL BALÓN



No eres el único


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

POdrian estar una hora mas y no marcarían


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

Un gran idea no sacar a sarabia y sacar el ferran...


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Penaltis, aqui palmamos por pringados.


----------



## imbécil (6 Dic 2022)

NOS LA HAN METIDO HASTA MELILLA


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

A penalties. Unai los para todos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

España pierde en los penales, básicamente porque están cagaos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

id haciendo las maletas


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Mira macho... un puto tiro, en el 120



No te emociones era

Fora de joc


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Porra para los penaltis?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

La marikalaska habrá recogido ya los contenedores no?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Claro, tú como estás acostumbrado a ver al Atleti, pero a los demás esto nos aburre mucho.



Idos al teatro


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Porra para los penaltis?



0-0


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Me caso de penalty


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (6 Dic 2022)

Dos minutos de retraso el acestream


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Un gran idea no sacar a sarabia y sacar el ferran...



Sarabia es para los penaltis hombre... Ferrán es el yerno.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

Leer dijo:


> Que golazo hubiese sido.



supreme goal
sin duda


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Esto lo ganamos......aupa España.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Estamos en el punto que querian los moros. Que el hijo de Amunike se lo haga ver.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

120 minutos 0 goles y 1 ocasión justo al final...


----------



## Antiparticula (6 Dic 2022)

Si entra ese balón al palo en el ultimo minuto...


----------



## Abrojo (6 Dic 2022)

La era del Mohamed ha llegado


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

¿El portero de España que tal en los penaltis?...


----------



## Phoenician (6 Dic 2022)

PUTO AMUNIKE DIMISIÓN!!!!!


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (6 Dic 2022)

Pueden estar jugando 3 años y no van a marcar


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

baila un poquito señiorita


----------



## aldebariano (6 Dic 2022)

Sería genial que un penal lo falle un negro de España


----------



## cuñado de bar (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Falso
> 
> Eso Te elimina en primera fasecomo le.ha pasado a Alimaña y como nos ha pasado a nosotros varias veces, la más famosa en 1998



Dije arrasar. Una cosa es ganar 1-0 o empatar y otra arrasar, pero luego no das la talla cuando debes. Además si arrasas el primer partido, pones sobreaviso al resto de equipos para cambiar sus tácticas.


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

De verdad es necesario hacer el retrasado 80 minutos y luego aprisa y corriendo, LE tiene que estar loco y solo lo hace para joder.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Venga que tengo que sacar la basura coño.


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2022)

A Luis Enrique se le está poniendo cara de Clemente.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Que puedes esperar de un equipo donde la mitad son del Barcelona y otro 1/4 del ateltico


----------



## The Replicant (6 Dic 2022)

Pero hemos ganado en la pusesio

taluecs


----------



## imbécil (6 Dic 2022)

tendrian que haber puesto a perro sanche de seleccionador porque todos los tontos tienen suerte


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

El portero moro tiene cara de buena persona, va a colaborar.


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2022)

Lo único bueno que ha hecho Luis Enrique ha sido sacar del campo al negro fregona para los penaltis.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Venga que tengo que sacar la basura coño.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

PERO QUE HIJOS DE PUTA SON JODER, QUE HIJOS DE PUTA

Y A LOS COMENTARISTAS DE TELEMIERDAVISIÓN ESPAÑOLA LES DESEO UN SIDAZO TUBERCULOSO CON ESPUTOS PURULENTOS DE LEFAPÚS


----------



## Tutankhabrón (6 Dic 2022)

Con Marruecos en octavos en los penaltis.

El Amanecer del Tiki-Taka.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Marruecos mucho que ganar y poco que perder esa es la realidad y con eso van tranquilos a los penaltis y eso es un plus.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Malvender (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Porra para los penaltis?


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

A ver qué pasa con los penalties. Con lo blandengues que son, no me extrañaría que perdieran.


----------



## Tadeus (6 Dic 2022)

Que verguenza por favor, no merecemos pasar, ni siquiera me he puesto nervioso en este partido, me da igual pasar o perder.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Que puedes esperar de un equipo donde la mitad son del Barcelona y otro 1/4 del ateltico



En 2010 no salió tan mal.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si este partido durase una semana, quedarían 0-0 igual



Ya lo decía...


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Dic 2022)

Mientras que la filosofía de juego de la Masía esté instaurada en la selección española no nos vamos llevar nada.

Toque y toque, joder, y mamar todo eso desde pequeñito.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Dic 2022)

A penaltis con los pidesegarro. Vegonya


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

El inutil de Luis enrique ha triunfado.

Como ha dicho otro forero

Si ganamos bien
Si perdemos "es que es una moneda al aire"

Vamos a perder por falta de cojones y porque tenemos jugadores mas jovenes y se van a poner nerviosos.

La pregunta es quien la va a pifiarla, yo apuesto por Pedri. Está dandolo todo para ser el peor del partido.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sarabia es mil veces mejor que Nico.



Por supuesto, Nico sólo es superior jugando al contragolpe y eso ya con el marcador a favor.

En este partido han faltado dos o tres jugadores con algo de experiencia, y Rodri en el centro del campo, porque Busquets y sus escuderos no han podido con todo el peso.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Uno con la cami del Bilbao en la grada.


----------



## el ruinas II (6 Dic 2022)

Ojo al dato, españa 1019 pases 1 tiro a puerta


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Vamos a penales y ganamos



Lo vuelvo a decir


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

Bueno, que alguien habra un hilo oficial de los disturbios. Que voy payaaaaa


----------



## Derroition Man (6 Dic 2022)

Va a tirar penaltis alguno de "nuestros niños" o los va a protejer amunike?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

El árbitro ha sido decisivo, hijo de puta argentino de mierda.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

No se ha hecho los deberes bien y como dije ayer en el Croacia vs Japón el que juega con fuego pues se quema lo que pasa es que a Croacia le salió bien.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## cebollo (6 Dic 2022)

Busquets se ha puesto a hacer la lista de la compra.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

Smells like drama


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Hijodeputa Busquets,
> 
> tira cabrón



Busquets tiene una cláusula en su contrato, cada gol que meta son 1 millón de euros MENOS de sueldo.


----------



## imbécil (6 Dic 2022)

vaya panda de inútiles


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> Bueno, que alguien habra un hilo oficial de los disturbios. Que voy payaaaaa



Hay dos mínimo desde esta mañana.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Otro mundial fuera en octavos por penaltis


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

imagínate un equipo sin uno contra uno, sin desborde y sin velocidad que además tiene casi prohibido meter centros al área ... imagínate a España


----------



## fred (6 Dic 2022)

Eloy,Cardeñosa,Julio Salinas...... están esperando a otro en su grupo ¿quién será el afortunado?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> Bueno, que alguien habra un hilo oficial de los disturbios. Que voy payaaaaa



Algo se debe estar moviendo ya en Warcelona.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

A los penaltys ganamos seguro....4-3


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Daba igual haber quedado primero o segundo de grupo

Ambos partidos han acabado igual


----------



## Granodepus (6 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Lo vuelvo a decir



ojalá tengas razón


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (6 Dic 2022)

Sergio Ramos


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Me van a meter un penalty.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283328
> 
> 
> Ojo al dato, españa 1019 pases 1 tiro a puerta



Jajajaja hijos de la grandísima puta.


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2022)

Me da a mí que los negros lo fallan.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

El que empieza tirando pasa el 60% de las veces.


----------



## CRISIS TOTAL (6 Dic 2022)

Vaya mierda de selección...


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Que verguenza por favor, no merecemos pasar, ni *siquiera me he puesto nervioso en este partido, me da igual pasar o perder*.



Eso es buena señal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Me han puesto muy nervioso estos hijosdeputa


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> En 2010 no salió tan mal.



En 2004 el valencia ganó la liga


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Según dice la charo comentarista el gilipollas del Luis Enrique no ha ensayado los penaltis "que cada uno lo haga en su club" con dos cojones el imbecil.


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Mientras que la filosofía de juego de la Masía esté instaurada en la selección española no nos vamos llevar nada.
> 
> Toque y toque, joder, y mamar todo eso desde pequeñito.



Estaría bien que el madrid tuviera algún jugador ezpañol en su 11 también...


----------



## eltonelero (6 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283328
> 
> 
> Ojo al dato, españa 1019 pases 1 tiro a puerta



increible..... si puntutaran los pases aunque fuera una milésima de gol hubieramos ganado


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Me da a mí que los negros lo fallan.



Se les retira la nacionalidad,ellos verán


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Aupa España.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

1986 me recuerda esto en México en penaltis ante Bélgica
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Dic 2022)

Amunike ha de estar muy orgulloso de su hijo. Qué gran seleccionador, qué juego tan dinámico, qué táctica, qué de jugadores juveniles del farça. Puro espectáculo.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Bueno a las malas el hijo de Amunike se pirará o no...


----------



## pepetemete (6 Dic 2022)

El partido bueno viene después ...Portugal - Suiza , ya veréis la diferencia ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Croacia o 


Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Daba igual haber quedado primero o segundo de grupo
> 
> Ambos partidos han acabado igual



Marruecos daba igual


----------



## Llorón (6 Dic 2022)

Tengo una duda. En el fútbol se vale chutar a la portería y meter la pelota entre los tres palos o lo que importa es la posesión y hacer muchos pases??


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El que empieza tirando pasa el 60% de las veces.



Y eso lo sabe el 85% de las personas


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Quién marca primero gana.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## 4motion (6 Dic 2022)

imbécil dijo:


> NOS LA HAN METIDO HASTA MELILLA



Jajajaja y ahora la puntilla putos moros y puto Luis Enrique.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2022)

Los mejores del partido Rodri y Marcos Llorente.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Bueno, ya me enteraré como han quedao, voy a escuchar música


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

Este Simon se va a comer todos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

El que empieza tirando siempre gana


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2022)

Y nuestro portero compadreando con el moro. Verás tú.


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Dios mio no quiero verlo 2 horas tiradas a la basura


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
hoy cae ceuta y melilla lolololol
begoño tiene polla!!!


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Mientras que la filosofía de juego de la Masía esté instaurada en la selección española no nos vamos llevar nada.
> 
> Toque y toque, joder, y mamar todo eso desde pequeñito.



joder el barça de LE era ofensivo


----------



## sopelmar (6 Dic 2022)

Se me mucho cariño entre bono y Simon


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Se ha tirado antes Simon que el moro, ha pecado de primo


----------



## sopelmar (6 Dic 2022)

Simon es caza penaltis


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Marruecos en cuartos es que se palpa
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Dic 2022)

De Arabia jajjaa


----------



## aldebariano (6 Dic 2022)

Lol jajaja lolololol


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

El lanzador señores jajajajaj


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Empezamos bien


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Le tienen que pesar hasta las pestañas a Sarabia.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Dic 2022)

Por Don Pelayo


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (6 Dic 2022)

HIJODEPUTA


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

posteeeeeeeeeeeeee LOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Abrojo (6 Dic 2022)

Cuscús >>> Paella


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Sarabiaaaaaaaaaaa...............................................................al palo. Estamos en la calle.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

A las papas


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)

Al palo sarabia


----------



## 4motion (6 Dic 2022)

Lo veis no?

Pues eso.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

falla España....


----------



## imbécil (6 Dic 2022)

venga pa casa


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Está claro es que se ve
Pozdrawiam


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Estaría bien que el madrid tuviera algún jugador ezpañol en su 11 también...



El contragolpe y el fútbol directo no es marca registrada del Real Madrid


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

Eliminados por los los moros,la humillación suprema


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2022)

A tomar por culo.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

SACAN AL SALIVA ESTE PARA TIRAR EL PENAL Y LO FALLA HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Dic 2022)

no me imagino a arconada con oliver khan de lanmano en los pnalties


----------



## Azog el Profanador (6 Dic 2022)

Vamos a palmar en penaltis


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Joder un puto ZURDO


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Pa eso ha sido el cambio


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Me cago en Dios, ¿por que cojones apura tanto?

El portero se tiró bien, este es bueno parando penaltis


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique ha fallado este penalti al meter a Sarabia


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

El gilipollas del funcionario que muy bien tirado.


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

La profecía autocumplida.

Tabique no aprende de los precedentes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

2-0


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Estamos en la B


----------



## Azog el Profanador (6 Dic 2022)

FIN


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Pues estamos fuera???


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooool del otro marronido golgolgolgol MUAHAHAHAHAH begoño tiene polla


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (6 Dic 2022)

2 morocco 0 españa


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

HIJO DE PUTA HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## 4motion (6 Dic 2022)

Puto Luis Enrique.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## danilovix (6 Dic 2022)

¿Unai que hace? Huir del balón?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Sigamos jugando igual y cayendo igual


----------



## Phoenician (6 Dic 2022)

LUIS AMUNIKE HIJO DE PUTA!!!!


----------



## Llorón (6 Dic 2022)

Nos va a eliminar unos follacabras con fobia a los cerdos y a los perros


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Unai puto gilipollas, se la tira centrada y se tira para un lado


----------



## veraburbu (6 Dic 2022)

Pa casa en patera los españoles.


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Dic 2022)

Jajaja un segarro?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Vamos a palmar. Está pactado con los hermanos moros.

Viruelo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

Al carrer


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Ya os lo dije, están cagaos


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA me desorino hahahaha


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Dic 2022)

Hijos de puta, maricones!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Fallado.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)

Otro fallo


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

En los penaltis se suele decir que el que marca primero gana y eso es así
Pozdrawiam


----------



## fred (6 Dic 2022)

No marcaremos ni uno


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

joderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

LA PARÓ JAJAJAJAJ


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)

Expaña no mete ni uno


----------



## deadbysunrise (6 Dic 2022)

Los amiguitos de LE jajaja a mamarla mamarracho. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Dep


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Dic 2022)

PA CASA, VENGA


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

El del tarot acertó de pleno.


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Pues nada nos ganaron los moros


----------



## Iron John (6 Dic 2022)

No meten ni de penalty estos inútiles


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique: NO VUELVAS, PAYASO RIDICULO E INUTIL.


----------



## El Pionero (6 Dic 2022)

Esto va a ser un Barça- Steaua


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Dic 2022)

Ridículo


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Dic 2022)

Hijos de puta ni para meter penaltis valeis


----------



## aldebariano (6 Dic 2022)

Jajajaja


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

El portero moro intimida mil veces más que el español...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

ME CAGO EN SU PUTA MADRE QUE MALOS SON QUE MALOS SON HIJOS DE PUTA HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

Por Dios, que jugadores más ridículos tenemos. Es increíble lo malos que son. Ni un puto panal meten.


----------



## Granodepus (6 Dic 2022)

madre de dios


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Se veía en la cara de Soler que lo iba a fallar, como en las caras de los japos ayer.


----------



## Schenker (6 Dic 2022)

Me juego un thank a que no marcamos ni uno


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Dic 2022)

El Carlos soler, el que le calzó tres penales al real Madrid


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (6 Dic 2022)

jajaja nos lo merecemos, a tomar por culo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Pero que forma de tirar penaltis es esta.

Como el peo un marica.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Estaba cantado


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Rezo porque el bajo IQ de consanguineos morrocos haga de lo suyo en los pénaltis


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

mira que sois cenizos.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

A ver.....


----------



## Gorroto (6 Dic 2022)

Que pierda España vale... Me. Importa una puta mierda.. Pero que lo haga contra los moros es el horror. 
Joder y nuestro dinero del cupo vasco va para financiar esto y al Preparau en las gradas viendo este akelarre


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)

Paró unai!!


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Solo tenemos medianías, y cuando llega el momento pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Llorón (6 Dic 2022)

Ni en la tanda de penaltis marca España


----------



## 4motion (6 Dic 2022)

Que bien ensayado Luis Enrique.

Es política olvidaos.

Expaña debe ser vencida por el moro.




Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## theelf (6 Dic 2022)

muertos


----------



## Bartleby (6 Dic 2022)

España se marcha del mundial en protesta por la falta de derechos humanos en Qatar


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

da igual la parada, pacasa fijo, LOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

falla marruecos


----------



## Granodepus (6 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Se veía en la cara de Soler que lo iba a fallar, como en las caras de los japos ayer.



pensé lo mismo al verle la cara


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2022)

A ver los disturbios hoy, se viene noche caletita


----------



## pepetemete (6 Dic 2022)

ASCAZO!
Y los comentaristas unos putos comepollas.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

A la Europa League


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Dic 2022)

Busi donde vas jajjaja


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Dic 2022)

A tomar por culo


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

no vamos a meter uno?


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)

Otro fallo busquets


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Dic 2022)

increible


----------



## 4motion (6 Dic 2022)

Es una broma.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Evangelion (6 Dic 2022)

Bufffffffffff


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Ni uno. NI UNO.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

Los fallan TODOS estos hijos de puta


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Estan idiotizados.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

3/3 jajajajjaa nos superamos


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

hostiassssssssssssssssss


----------



## Cobat (6 Dic 2022)

Ni un puto penalti que cojones es esto


----------



## Aventino (6 Dic 2022)

Busquets no!!!


----------



## Newol (6 Dic 2022)

Al carrer


----------



## Abrojo (6 Dic 2022)

Me meo toa


----------



## cohiba (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique es el entrenador + antiespañol que he visto nunca.
Eliminados en 3, 2, 1.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

no villa no goles, ni en penaltis


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Por favor, que manera de hacer el ridículo!


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Dic 2022)

Hezpein es la peste hamegos


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

lamentapla


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Dic 2022)

pero que manera es esta de tirar penaltis! andando, sin sangre BUSQUETS RETÍRATE


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Steaua


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

De no creer. Pero que equipo más malo tenemos. Hasta Busquets falla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

A LA PUTA CALLE


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (6 Dic 2022)

Busquets nunca ha tirado un penalti Hulio


----------



## Feriri88 (6 Dic 2022)

Eso pasa por poner a un rojo


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

ME CAGO EN LA PUTA NI LOS PENALTIS LOS METEN


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

PERO COMO SE PUEDE SER TAN MALO COMO COJONES SE PUEDE SER TAN MALOS ME CAGO EN SU PUTÍSIMA MADRE HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Dic 2022)

Hijos de la gran puta jugadores de mierda que un moro sidoso se folle a vuestras hijas


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

Pero que mierda de equipo es este? Saben lo que es una portería?


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Putas cartas del tarot


----------



## cebollo (6 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Huele que apesta a Barcelona - Steaua.



Me autocito porque soy vanidoso.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Se han reído en la cope TODO el partido de Bono, el portero de marruecos. Ahora tomala.


----------



## Cobat (6 Dic 2022)

Ireno hoy no sale ni del salón con la que se viene


----------



## deadbysunrise (6 Dic 2022)

Se ha visto totalmente a donde iba el disparo de Buskets

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LMLights (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pelamios1 (6 Dic 2022)

Perder con marruecos manda huevos....


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Esto pasa por el puto tikitaka de mierda.


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Dic 2022)

Lucho va stremear el fracaso?


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (6 Dic 2022)

No se pueden tirar penaltis como maricones joder


----------



## Newol (6 Dic 2022)

Segarro amego


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique dimisión.


----------



## Kareo (6 Dic 2022)

¿Estamos ante el desastre de Annual - parte 2?


----------



## el ruinas II (6 Dic 2022)

pero meted aunque sea un puto penalty hijos de remilputas


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (6 Dic 2022)

Estan tirando mal a posta. Nos venimos pa casa.

Por cierto morocco la que te va a caer en tu pais. Vais detras de Iran.


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Ha tirado el penalti como un niño desnutrido.

Apocalíptico


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

NO METEN NI UN PENAL JAJAJAJA ESO ES COMO QUE TOQUEN LOS EUROMILLONES SIETE VECES


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Dic 2022)

Muchas gracias LE. Mete más juveniles del farça, que igual meten algún gol de penalty.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)

Marruecos a cuartos jajajaja


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Bueno, lo positivo es que Luis Enrique se va a tomar por culo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

ELIMINADOS


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Pues me haré un cuscus para cenar.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Cuantos segundos tardará Viruelo la putita en felicitar a su amo?


----------



## El Pionero (6 Dic 2022)

Hemos sido peor que Japón


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

mecagontooooooo


----------



## Evangelion (6 Dic 2022)

Ahora a esperar los petardos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

Aventino dijo:


> Busquets no!!!



Es que vaya lanzadores,el destino estaba escrito...


----------



## imbécil (6 Dic 2022)

SEGARRO AMEGO


----------



## Antiparticula (6 Dic 2022)

Bueno.

Pues ahora los disturbios.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

taluec


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Dic 2022)

Que le den x culo a todos ...rompan Madrid


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Vaya puta vergüenza señores


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

@moromierda


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Y encima se la meten tirando a lo Panenca


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Queda la cuestión del orgullo pero en el fondo da igual, con esa forma de jugar no se va a ninguna parte.


----------



## Leer (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Padriqueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## danilovix (6 Dic 2022)

¡Ala pal bar!!! Cogedme una bici !


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Dic 2022)

Amunike que no vuelva y los otros sin sangre tampoco


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Dic 2022)

Luis enrique DIMISIÓN!!!!


----------



## Avidiuscasio (6 Dic 2022)

Malisimo el penal de Búsquet, imperdonable todo lo demás.

Injusto para España


----------



## Jvsl36 (6 Dic 2022)

adios de vuelta a su historia de perdedores


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Se san se acabó
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (6 Dic 2022)

Quë vergüenza de mundial, de selección, de reacción del seleccionador. 
Vete a tomar por el culo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Pues oye que quemen todo ya puestos.


----------



## filets (6 Dic 2022)

Necesitamos mas jugadores de la Masia


----------



## randomizer (6 Dic 2022)

LAMENTAPLA


----------



## Panko21 (6 Dic 2022)

Lamentable el partido


----------



## Abrojo (6 Dic 2022)

Se sale ya a por bicis no?


----------



## 4motion (6 Dic 2022)

Ya lo sabéis.

Es política.

Gracias Luis Enrique.

Espero tu tuich.

Jajajaja

Hijos de puta todos 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Dic 2022)

A ls puta mierda Luis Enrique y su eqiipo de cuñados y yernos.. No han marcado ni un penalti


----------



## The Replicant (6 Dic 2022)

no son capaces de marcar ni de penalty, lamantabla

taluecs


----------



## cohiba (6 Dic 2022)

Fuera, ya era hora.
Luis Enrique, enhorabuena CABRÓN.


----------



## aldebariano (6 Dic 2022)

España necesita más negros en la selección, debe ser eso


----------



## cuñado de bar (6 Dic 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> Tengo una duda. En el fútbol se vale chutar a la portería y meter la pelota entre los tres palos o lo que importa es la posesión y hacer muchos pases??



Pues desde hace una década, parece que la posesión:


*Xavi: «El Bayern no pudo dominarnos; el balón fue nuestro»*
*El centrocampista del Barcelona cree que centrarse en el 7-0 global de la eliminatoria de Champions es quedarse en lo «superficial»*

Xavi: «El Bayern no pudo dominarnos; el balón fue nuestro» EFE
ABC
08/06/2013
Actualizado a las 14:45h.
Acabada la temporada, la selección española, y en ese entorno Xavi Hernández ha hecho repaso de la temporada del Barcelona, y en ese repaso se ha referido a las semifinales de Champions contra el Bayern Múnich, en la que quedaron eliminados por un global de 7-0 : «Si miramos solo el resultado nos quedamos en lo superficial. Hay que volver a ver los partidos, revisarlos, yo lo he hecho», cuenta en un entrevista en el diario Sport el centrocampista, que explica algo más sobre aquel choque: «Llegaron mejor que nosotros de ritmo y fuerza. *Pero el balón fue nuestro *, no pudieron dominarnos».
Xavi se refiere también en la entrevista a las razones que cree que explican que ni el Barcelona ni el Real Madrid hayan logrado llegar estos dos últimos años a la final de la Champions: «* La guerra Barça-Madrid durante la temporada nos desgasta mucho a los dos *. En Alemania no es lo mismo, no tienen esta intensidad de duelos, esta rivalidad histórica», dice.

En la entrevista insiste en su idea de poner el juego por delante de (casi) todo y en el uso de las cifras de posesión como termómetro. La pregunta de si en una final prefiere ganar o jugar bien le pone en aprietos: «Esta pregunta es una putada», dice y recurre a la memoria para explicarlo: «Yo me acordaré siempre del Athletic de Bielsa, de su estilo, de su filosofía ofensiva, de sus criterios con el balón, pero te puedo asegurar que del Chelsea que ganó hace dos años la Champions no me acuerdo de nada. A mí no me gusta este fútbol rácano y resultadista. No lo disfruto, lo aborrezco», dice.
Ahí directamente coloca al Madrid de las tres últimas temporadas: «* El Madrid de Mourinho no tiene nada de eso, no ha dejado un legado para el futuro *», dice.










Xavi: «El Bayern no pudo dominarnos; el balón fue nuestro»


El centrocampista del Barcelona cree que centrarse en el 7-0 global de la eliminatoria de Champions es quedarse en lo «superficial»



www.abc.es





Aunque te metan 7-0.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (6 Dic 2022)

Eliminación totalmente merecida de una España aún más vergonzante que la que cayó contra Rusia. Aquella al menos metió un gol en octavos


----------



## hartman4 (6 Dic 2022)

ya escucho gritos de los moros en las calles.


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> A ver qué pasa con los penalties. Con lo blandengues que son, no me extrañaría que perdieran.



Esto.

Qué vergüenza. Qué bochorno, tíos.


----------



## pepetemete (6 Dic 2022)

Dejé de verlo en la prórroga , jugada maestra!


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

Que mundial más ridículo. Esto terminará con la renovación de Luis Enrique.


----------



## Cobat (6 Dic 2022)

Han seguido con el Tiki Taka hasta en los penaltis


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Que hace la jodida Barbie barbuda de busquets para encarar el balón a pasitos bobos???


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Yo confiaba en los penalties


----------



## Gorroto (6 Dic 2022)

Alguien supongo que les dijo a los jugadores españoles que se trataba de meter la pelota en la. Portería no? 
Parece que no lo tenían muy claro


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Dic 2022)

QUE ARDAN COCHES DE PROGRES


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (6 Dic 2022)

MENUDOS HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA QUE MALOS QUE SON, TODO PACTADO ESTÁ, QUE PUTO ASCO DE MOROS DE MIERDA


----------



## El Pionero (6 Dic 2022)

Hemos sido el Barça en el 86. Por lo menos ayer Japón metió uno


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2022)

Jajajaja y de panenka,

se han meado en la cara de los ñordos.


----------



## Pelamios1 (6 Dic 2022)

Tendremos que cerrar la Canda y el Padornelo. Verguenza.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

No jugamos a una mierda y no sabemos chutar ni penaltis. Ya dijo LE que no los entrenaban


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2022)

Ahora empieza el partido de verdad.


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Busquets HIJODEPERRA ENCHUFADO. Ni de penalty.


----------



## Evangelion (6 Dic 2022)

Ya están tirando petardos los menas.


----------



## Phoenician (6 Dic 2022)

Puto Amunike!!!

Le preguntan si han ensayado penaltis y dice que se lo ha puesto de deberes en sus clubes...

Hijo de puta pide aplazamiento de los penaltis hasta el año que viene.

ERES UN PUTO CANCER AMUNIKE HIJO DE PUTA!!!

MUÉRETE Y TE VAS DONDE TU HIJA HIJO DE PUTA!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Tiene fácil explicación: son muy malos, todos.


----------



## ArturoB (6 Dic 2022)

No marcamos ni de penalty qué malos jajaja


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (6 Dic 2022)

ARDE WARCELONA


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Dic 2022)

Qué vergüenza me han hecho pasar estos HDP.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (6 Dic 2022)

Pero que malos son estos salta liebres. 

Luis Manrique eres asquerosos y malo


----------



## Leer (6 Dic 2022)

Streamea ahora, streamea.


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Bueno, lo positivo es que Luis Enrique se va a tomar por culo.



Ni de coña. Lo renuevan.


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Y mira que el panenka ha sido paco paco, pero es que el resultado estaba escrito.


----------



## Urquattro (6 Dic 2022)

Ya estaban cansados de visitar Qatar... Querían volverse...

Patético...


----------



## Berrón (6 Dic 2022)

Esto huele a podrido señores.


----------



## Phoenician (6 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Ya están tirando petardos los menas.



En mi barrio también empieza la fiesta.


----------



## Averroes (6 Dic 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> BONO es muy bueno parando penaltis. Aparte que es una vergüenza llegar con Marruecos...



THIS


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Merecida eliminación, anda y que se jodan.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Es el pecado de jugar a tocar, y creerse que el gol llegará.

El entrenador de Marruecos tenía un plan y le salió.
El plan de Luis Enrique sólo pasaba por el siguiente streaming.


----------



## xzess (6 Dic 2022)

Solo vengo a reirme. XD


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Dic 2022)

Hay que quemar banderas espanyolas ya y alos votantes fachas ni agua que se queden sin pension...


----------



## cebollo (6 Dic 2022)

Laporta tenía razón, se nota la mano de Xavi.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> Qué vergüenza me han hecho pasar estos HDP.



Pozi y a mi.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

ESPERO QUE AL REY MORO HIJO DE PUTA LE DE UNA SOBREDOSIS DE FARLOPA Y DE POPPER MIENTRAS UN NEGRO ALBINO TRANSGÉNERO CISHETERO LE FOLLA EL CULO


----------



## Evangelion (6 Dic 2022)

Pues el unico que ha tirado con cojones ha sido Sarabia.


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2022)

Ahora si que escucho petardos y gente liándola


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Mi cabreo es mayúsculo.


----------



## The Replicant (6 Dic 2022)

empieza la noche de los segarros largos


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Puto Amunike!!!
> 
> Le preguntan si han ensayado penaltis y dice que se lo ha puesto de deberes en sus clubes...
> 
> ...



Borra el último párrafo por favor


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

La possesió ha sido de la selección del titi caca


----------



## Von Riné (6 Dic 2022)

Y ayer pensaba que los nipones lo habían hecho mal en los penaltis. 

Que asco.


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

Un stream gostoso y sobroso de Twitch chavales?


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)

Los moros van arrasar las calles con las chortinas hezpañordas detras


----------



## Fiodor (6 Dic 2022)

Ya se han paseado por Qatar unos días...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Francia-Marruecos en semis es como aquella final de copa entre el Madrid y el Castilla


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Dic 2022)

Jajajajjajajaja...

@artemis , pasa a saludar, maricón.... Jajajajjaja...


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Se puede perder...

Pero perder así es demigrante,

contra Japón y Marruecos dos partidos calcados,

sin intensidad, sin ganas, como si no fuera con ellos.

A tomar por culo LE


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

Ahora tendré que ver los putos partidos de morroco para celebrar su pputa derrota. Con champán.

Pero que me cago en los putos muertos de Luis Enrique y esta mierda de equipo SI O SI.

P.d. no voy a seguir viendo el mundial. No me importa el fútbol, coño.


----------



## Agilipollado (6 Dic 2022)

Putos desgraciados... yo que confiaba en ellos... ya se pueden ir a tomar por culo.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Los moros ahora poniendo el culo en pompa y rezando Alá


----------



## sinosuke (6 Dic 2022)

Lo único bueno sería que echasen al puto payaso de Luis Enrique y al calvo corrupto de la federación

...(bueno, y si los moros queman Barcelona y Madrid, también)



.


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Dic 2022)

Vamos coño.

Menas vamos a quemar España.

Os espero en el Decaton, voy a pillar una bici.


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Hemos sido el Barça en el 86. Por lo menos ayer Japón metió uno



Bueno, Japón ya demostró ser un mejor equipo que España.


----------



## Feriri88 (6 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que estoy en un pueblo asturiano sin moros


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Dic 2022)

Jajaja ya tiran fuegos por aqui.

Segarro?


----------



## JAGGER (6 Dic 2022)

El fútbol europeo...


----------



## Nebulosas (6 Dic 2022)

@Topollillo y las risas sobre Argentina, ahora, donde quedan?


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Un segarro amego?


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

Ahora que Luis Enrique pague los desperfectos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

No nos merecíamos pasar, no tenemos nivel


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Dic 2022)

hala a casa a lavarse los gayumbos


----------



## Pelamios1 (6 Dic 2022)

Me cago en su puta madre. Contra Marruecos la puta Otan .


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> No marcamos ni de penalty qué malos jajaja



Ni un puto penalty


----------



## Pirro (6 Dic 2022)

Nunca fui futbolero pero ha sido posiblemente el peor partido que recuerdo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Ya están tirando petardos los menas.



Aguantar esto en nuestro país


----------



## FeiJiao (6 Dic 2022)

El amego @moromierda ha superado a
@ULTRAPACO en penaltis.....


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Dic 2022)

tirar con ausencio la 1era parte


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2022)

Voy a ponerme el chirichirco a lolearle a base de bien


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (6 Dic 2022)

los que vivan en zonas multiculti ya saben, quedense en casa


----------



## Derroition Man (6 Dic 2022)

Perro Sánchez celebrando la victoria


----------



## LMLights (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Bueno, lo positivo es que Luis Enrique se va a tomar por culo.



PATETICO ESTA ESPAÑA ¿Saldrá en la rueda de prensa de nuevo con la camiseta de Naranjito?


----------



## sopelmar (6 Dic 2022)

A casita y Entérate también me follare a tu mujer


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Hemos sido peor que Japón



Yo creo que solo Qatar ha sido peor que nosotros


----------



## Schenker (6 Dic 2022)

Ea, pues se acabó el suplicio


----------



## Manoliko (6 Dic 2022)

Lo peor es tener que escuchar el escándalo de los pitos moros en la calle


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

¿os habeis fijado que cuando unai para el penalti , todos lo celebran menos el hijo puta de soler?


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Bueno, pues mañana empieza ermondial


----------



## 4motion (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mi cabreo es mayúsculo.



Yo no, me descojono sin más pero todos estos putos traidores no son putos moros.

Son de dentro.


Luis Enrique los walkies para los penaltis.

Hijo de puta 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pelamios1 (6 Dic 2022)

Por lo menos coserlos a patadas.


----------



## Phoenician (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Borra el último párrafo por favor



No. No he faltado a nadie así que no lo voy a borrar. 

Si hubiera muerto el puto Amunike en lugar de su hija todavía estaríamos luchando por el mundial.


----------



## Nebulosas (6 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> El fútbol europeo...




ELLOS estaban riendose de Argentina...


----------



## Glokta (6 Dic 2022)

Diria que mas merecido que 2018 incluso, no se puede ser tan pechofrio


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Japon, Alemania y España fuera a la primera.
Si que era el grupo de la muerte, si.


----------



## Urquattro (6 Dic 2022)

A ver si salen los garrulos a la calle y se ponen a matar moros de mierda ..


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (6 Dic 2022)

ENCIMA EN NUESTRO PUTO PAIS LOS MOROS TIRANDO PETARDOS MECAGUEN ALA Y SU PUTA MADRE


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

VAYA HUMILLASIÓ MAÑANA EN EL CURRO JODER


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Pues el unico que ha tirado con cojones ha sido Sarabia.



Si no entra dentro no vale para nada. Aspas lo hubiese hecho bien.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Que caras tienen los moros


----------



## ULTRAPACO (6 Dic 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> El amego @moromierda ha superado a
> @ULTRAPACO en penaltis.....








amego segarro ispañioles blandenges grasia Lui Henrike


@moromierda Enhorabuena jojojojojojojojjoo Sansez y begoño pueden rispirar trankilos corason de oro amegos




www.burbuja.info


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Es más a Croacia como se descuide le pasará lo mismo y es que lo veo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Para esto evitar a Brasil para que los putos moros nos humillen y que no sean capaces d emeter un puto penalty


----------



## Titoedu36 (6 Dic 2022)

Esta es la marca España


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Ya se han paseado por Qatar unos días...



Además con dietas y demás.


----------



## El Pionero (6 Dic 2022)

Necesitamos otro Luis Aragonés


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Ni un puto penalty



no han metido ninguno ? No lo he visto


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (6 Dic 2022)

Vaya puta mierda de selección de inútiles de nacimiento. Ni uno sólo vale para algo más que para tomar por culo.

Han tirado los penaltis como si fueran maricones con cojera crónica (bueno, han jugado todo el partido como si lo fueran). Es la primera vez que digo esto respecto a algún deporte pero qué cojones: me pones a mí o a cualquiera que tenga buena forma física y haya jugado al fútbol alguna vez a tirar uno de los tres penaltis de España y estoy totalmente seguro de que lo tiro mejor y hasta lo meto.


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Francia-Marruecos en semis es como aquella final de copa entre el Madrid y el Castilla



Portugal nos vengará.

Ojala gane el mundial.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ NO HAN METIDO NI 1 PENALTI !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ele_SD (6 Dic 2022)

masoneria nwo 2030 en vena este partido.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Que caras tienen los moros



de moromierdas


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Prefería haber palmado del mundial contra Japón que son gente de valores y educados no la puta horda sarracena.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> No nos merecíamos pasar, no tenemos nivel



Lo que no tenemos es entrenador NORMAL.... Tenemos un mierdas...

Yo me alegro... Qué se joda LE y la Luchoneta ¡¡¡¡


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (6 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> no han metido ni nguno ? No lo he visto



Ni uno, los han fallado todos.


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

España ha sido la representación del español medio , sin testosterona, cobarde y especulando. Ha llegado un mena que le ha roto la cabeza. 7

Si está España hubiera sido aguerrida como Juan Yagüe pues a otra cosa.


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Ha sido vergonzante, joder, especialmente el final con los penalties. Qué mierdas sin coraje. Qué ridículo mundial. Qué enchufados del mierda de Luis Enrique haciendo el ridiculé.


----------



## cebollo (6 Dic 2022)

Ya sabemos por qué no lleva a Ramos, por meter penaltys.


----------



## Krattenfeld (6 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ¿os habeis fijado que cuando unai para el penalti , todos lo celebran menos el hijo puta de soler?



Ese no tiene sangre.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

Pero ni de putos penaltis pueden


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Hay que mentalizarse que el nivel es como si fuera la selección de Albania con un entrenador de Somalia. Son muy malos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Sólo el mundial de Francia puede superar en vergüenza está mierda, que den boleto ya a todo los fulanos estos del juego pusesio y los mil pases en defensa, llevan viviendo del cuento por haber tenido una buena camada de futbolistas 10 años.

Este gilipollas, el Xavi que está hundiendo al Barcelona y Guardiola que con el mayor presupuesto de la historia del fútbol sin Messi y compañía no volverá a ganar una champions en su vida, en Alemania lo vieron rápido y por eso le dieron boleto.

Vergüenza máxima.


----------



## filets (6 Dic 2022)

Salimos a victoria por mundial
Australia 2014 , Iran 2018 y Costa Rica 2022


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Dic 2022)

Espero que sea el último día de LE el resentido al frente de la selección.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Partido de hoy para olvidar nefasto a más no poder
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Stalkeador (6 Dic 2022)

imbécil dijo:


> MORAD TA



No le doy al video ni aunque me paguen.

Ya se ve en la imagen que estos menas asquerosos prefieren jugar a la _Pleiiiii_, cual cani patrio.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> no han metido ninguno ? No lo he visto



Ni un puto pty tio jajajajjajaja, hn tirado especialistas como Soler


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

100% de pases al puto portero de Marruecos

Toma estadísticas


----------



## Mark_ (6 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Otro que no sabe que esto ees futbol moderno y cada minuto perdiendo cuesta dinero a los jugadores.



¿Qué pollas dices?

Toma tu fútbol moderno. Eliminados por una banda que no sabe ni dar un pase en profundidad, sólo correr y arrear al contrario.

Y de bonus track ni un penalti marcado en la tanda por España.

Pensándolo mejor, en realidad la banda es España, no Marruecos. Al menos éstos tenían claro desde el principio a lo que jugaban.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Que tenemos muchos lazos culturales con los moros TVE


----------



## 4motion (6 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> *¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ NO HAN METIDO NI 1 PENALTI !!!!!!!!!!!!*



Los walkies de Luis Enrique.

Jajajaja.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Derroition Man (6 Dic 2022)

Esperando a Twitch Enrique


----------



## Tadeus (6 Dic 2022)

En fin, sin palabras ni un puto penalti han sido capaces de meter, tres mundiales de ridículos estrepitosos y seguro que la puta federación va a seguir con la burra para el siguiente. Y lo curioso es que tengo una sensación de indiferencia absoluta o sea que me da igual que hubieran pasado como si no, no siento absolutamente nada.


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda de selección de inútiles de nacimiento. Ni uno sólo vale para algo más que para tomar por culo.
> 
> Han tirado los penaltis como si fueran maricones con cojera crónica (bueno, han jugado todo el partido como si lo fueran). Es la primera vez que digo esto respecto a algún deporte pero qué cojones: me pones a mí o a cualquiera que tenga buena forma física y haya jugado al fútbol alguna vez a tirar uno de los tres penaltis de España y estoy totalmente seguro de que lo tiro mejor y hasta lo meto.



Es que es eso han tirado los penaltis ANDANDO!!! COMO PUTAS MARICAS


----------



## ULTRAPACO (6 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> no han metido ninguno ? No lo he visto



Ni uno la tiraban a los pies del moro


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Supongo que mañana Laporta saldrá a reivindicar este pedazo de Mundial


----------



## Euron G. (6 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Salimos a victoria por mundial
> Australia 2014 , Iran 2018 y Costa Rica 2022


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Dic 2022)

A ver si por lo menos estos se cargan algún moro









Los ultras llaman a "defender Madrid" y todo el país durante el partido entre España y Marruecos


El mayor foro de ultras ha hecho un llamamiento para que diferentes grupos se reúnan este martes a las 16:00 horas para defender España.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Nuestro portero es malísimo, se ha tirado bastante antes de que el moromierda tirase. El Bono ese si sabe pararlos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Lo peor es tener que escuchar el escándalo de los pitos moros en la calle



pues la verdad es que me la suda


----------



## Salsa_rosa (6 Dic 2022)

Beg0ño hijopvvvvta por tu culpa


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Pues el unico que ha tirado con cojones ha sido Sarabia.



Ya hizo lo mismo en la Euro sacar a uno solo para los penaltis y falló, LE se quedó loco por lo de la hija y quiere ver sufrir.


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Espero que les den palos los juntaletras hasta hartarse. Hijosdeperra.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Es el mismo partidos que el de Rusia en 2018, el mismo. Y seguimos jugando el mismo juego de mierda. Pues nada, que venga el siguiente pusilánime con el mismo estilo.


----------



## Schenker (6 Dic 2022)

Me voy a ver una peli sueca subtitulada en ruso que creo que es más interesante


----------



## Justo Bueno (6 Dic 2022)

¿Esta noche hay twitch del seleccionador? ¿Streaning de esos? Ah no que despues de los partidos no.... quizás pasao mañana.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Un imbécil que no sé quién es de TVE diciendo que compartimos lazos culturales con esta chusma.

Pero que cojones????


----------



## Poseidón (6 Dic 2022)

Suerte que el hijo puta de Lucho los llevaba preparados.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> ¿Qué pollas dices?
> 
> Toma tu fútbol moderno. Eliminados por una banda que no sabe ni dar un pase en profundidad, sólo correr y arrear al contrario.
> 
> ...



Hacen tantos pasesitos... que hasta se la pasan al portero de Marruecos


----------



## The Replicant (6 Dic 2022)

pero en el torneo "sensaciones" hemos ganado


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Quédate


----------



## filets (6 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sólo el mundial de Francia puede superar en vergüenza está mierda, que den boleto ya a todo los fulanos estos del juego pusesio y los kil pases en defensa, llevan viviendo del ciento por haber tenido una buena camada de futbolistas 10 años.
> 
> Este gilipollas, el Xavi que está hundiendo al Barcelona y Guardiola que con el mayor presupuesto de la historia del fútbol sin Messi y compañía no volverá a ganar una champions es su vida, en Alemania lo vieron rápido y por eso le dieron boleto.
> 
> Vergüenza máxima.



La seleccion necesita mas Masia
El Madrid ha hecho mucho daño con su resultadismo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Dic 2022)

COMO CASTIGO QUITARLES LAS PAGUITAS OHH WAIT LA PSOE GOBIERNA


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

Merecido además...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Hoy el rey moro lo celebra con sus amigos musculocas


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Ya sabemos por qué no lleva a Ramos, por meter penaltys.



Ramos, Aspas, Borja, Mendez... especialistas en penaltis.


----------



## Mahbes (6 Dic 2022)

El puto telefono de ..........antonio!!!!


----------



## JAGGER (6 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> ELLOS estaban riendose de Argentina...



Totalmente, son odiadores de la Argentina, que se dejó colonizar por ellos y hasta los hemos repoblado  
Nunca lo entenderé.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Que demigrante España  

El lolololo del himno.

Los comentaristas.

El juego coñazo.

Tirar los penaltis sin ganas.


----------



## Llorón (6 Dic 2022)

España no marcaría gol ni con Marruecos saliendo a mirad del partido fuera del campo a meterse un cuscús entre pecho y espalda.


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

A lo mejor si Luis Enrique hubiera dedicado su tiempo a preparar los penales en lugar de hacer de streamer sin gracia habríamos metido uno de los penalties.


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)

Hay descuento en el kebab


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Espero que les den palos los juntaletras hasta hartarse. Hijosdeperra.



Un poco si, por qué les joden audiencias del resto del torneo, pero pronto necesitaran lamerles el culo para venderle la burra a los pioneros y que sigan comiendo fútbol.


----------



## artemis (6 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajajjajajaja...
> 
> @artemis , pasa a saludar, maricón.... Jajajajjaja...



Díselo a @Manero que penalti de Busquets, menudo pecho frío el joputa... Y vaya mierda es el Pedri ese


----------



## artemis (6 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajajjajajaja...
> 
> @artemis , pasa a saludar, maricón.... Jajajajjaja...



Díselo a @Manero que penalti de Busquets, menudo pecho frío el joputa... Y vaya mierda es el Pedri ese


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (6 Dic 2022)

Enhorabuena @moromierda


----------



## 4motion (6 Dic 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Suerte que el hijo puta de Lucho los llevaba preparados.



Los entreno con walkies.

Jajajaja



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Ya sabemos por qué no lleva a Ramos, por meter penaltys.



igual ahora habrá entendido porqué había que llevar a Gramos, Aspas,...


----------



## Mark_ (6 Dic 2022)

Putos moros de mierda, ésto parece el 4 de julio. Asco de vivir al lado del barrio marginal.


----------



## Panko21 (6 Dic 2022)

Yo estaba esperando que a España le pitasen pasivo... Primero la España del Tiki Taka movia la bola más rápido no como estos que la paran y al lateral... y tenías gente como Xavi q con un giro dejaba el frontal libre y no tenían q recular... Con delanteros buscando el desmarque y buenos pasadores... Aquí ni uno... Se han puesto a jugar en el minuto 85, cuando han colgado balones y han intentado otra cosa.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (6 Dic 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Nunca fui futbolero pero ha sido posiblemente el peor partido que recuerdo.



No , hombre , peor fue en Brasil , que no pasamos de la fase de grupos , y Holanda nos enchufó 5 goles. Pero aún así el desempeño de esta selección fue lamentable. Me siento decepcionado porque tenía fe en ellos.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Dic 2022)

La culpa es de Putin


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

Voy a pedirme una pipsa a domicilio para que me la traiga un puto moro en bicicleta con -4 grados.

por lo menos para sentirme mejor


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

Han empezado ya las celebraciones?


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

Derroition Man dijo:


> Esperando a Twitch Enrique



Va a dar una lección sobre como se tiran los penalties.


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A lo mejor si Luis Enrique hubiera dedicado su tiempo a preparar los penales en lugar de hacer de streamer sin gracia habríamos metido uno de los penalties.



Decía que lo tenían preparado, pero porque los clubs lo preparan jajajaja yo es que me parto.


----------



## Lord Hades (6 Dic 2022)

*JAJAJAJAJA NO SABEN NI TIRAR A PUERTA.*

A TU PUTA CASA AMUNIKE tú y tus niñatos de mierda que van de campeones.

La mitad de la plantilla de Marruecos eran jugadores de Segunda División o de equipos de mierda de La Liga. *Ha sido un ESPAÑA contra LA LIGA ESPAÑOLA.*


----------



## BananeroGrone (6 Dic 2022)

España perdiendo frente a marruecos y no solo en futbol, van a ser reemplazados. JAJAJA


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Tendrá un minimo de dignidad el soberbio Luis Enrique y dimitirá????


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Cuando es el partido de vuelta?


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

que decepcion despues de una eurocopa y liga de naciones majillas 

han vuelto a los viejos vicios


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

El Atlético se lleva un buen pieza con el amunike. Se llevarán bien.


----------



## das kind (6 Dic 2022)

Resulta que no se puede centrar... y el único peligro que hemos creado ha sido con centros.

Adiós, Luis Enrique. Vete a la mierda


----------



## cebollo (6 Dic 2022)

Vaya dedo se va a hacer Leonor pensando en Hakimi.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (6 Dic 2022)

Eso sí, al rondo no nos gana ni dios


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Se han dejao ganar
está todo controlao


----------



## 4motion (6 Dic 2022)

Que dice el streamer?

Hijo de puta.

Jajajaja




Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (6 Dic 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Su portero es top parando penales



Me autocito


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ha sido vergonzante, joder, especialmente el final con los penalties. Qué mierdas sin coraje. Qué ridículo mundial. Qué enchufados del mierda de Luis Enrique haciendo el ridiculé.



ADN farsa...


----------



## Bartleby (6 Dic 2022)

Todos contentos


----------



## Stalkeador (6 Dic 2022)

¿Ya no se tiran penaltis por arriba buscando escuadra? Ni a los moros les ha hecho falta.


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Han empezado ya las celebraciones?



Yo he escuchado dos petardazos por aquí... espero que no me inflen los cojones.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Ah, que tamos elimiñaos?
No sabía


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Los @moromierda s en cuartos caen.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Ni uno, los han fallado todos.


----------



## Ritalapollera (6 Dic 2022)

Sólo hemos ganado a Eslovaquia y Costa Rica en los últimos dos campeonatos.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sólo el mundial de Francia puede superar en vergüenza está mierda, que den boleto ya a todo los fulanos estos del juego pusesio y los mil pases en defensa, llevan viviendo del cuento por haber tenido una buena camada de futbolistas 10 años.
> 
> Este gilipollas, el Xavi que está hundiendo al Barcelona y Guardiola que con el mayor presupuesto de la historia del fútbol sin Messi y compañía no volverá a ganar una champions en su vida, en Alemania lo vieron rápido y por eso le dieron boleto.
> 
> Vergüenza máxima.



¿Eres tú @Obiwanchernobil?


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

La eliminación es merecida.


----------



## ravenare (6 Dic 2022)

Esta el hilo lleno de mandriles alegres y yo sin plátanos.


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

No faltaba el subnormal de Busquets con el "ejto ej cara ocruz"


----------



## Jvsl36 (6 Dic 2022)

Contra quién juega cuartos España?


----------



## _Suso_ (6 Dic 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Jugando así, nos veo un poco eliminados, tenemos un centro del campo de enanos en un fútbol actual donde manda el físico



Me autocito, thanks a mí


----------



## filets (6 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Voy a pedirme una pipsa a domicilio para que me la traiga un puto moro en bicicleta con -4 grados.
> 
> por lo menos para sentirme mejor



He hecho lo mismo, pero me lo ha traido un cubano


----------



## Pura Sangre (6 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Han empezado ya las celebraciones?




te quiemo el coche amego?


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Dic 2022)

Vaya pvta verwenza.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Dic 2022)

Jojojojo


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Tendrá un minimo de dignidad el soberbio Luis Enrique y dimitirá????



Tata Martino, y Roberto Martinez si, claro que tienen decencia.

Bueno, hasta "-Martin-" lo tienen en común, que Luis Enrique es Martinez.

Igual eso le hace dimitir


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (6 Dic 2022)

*@Fornicious Jr *cómo va por dónde vives?

Problemas?


----------



## Stalkeador (6 Dic 2022)

Entonces.... ya no filtran los videos de BEGOÑO dando por culo a Pedro???


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Da mas vergüenza esto que lo de ayer con Brasil joder al menos jugaron a algo pero ir a los penaltis Y NO METER NI UNO?????

PERO SOIS GILIPOLLAS O QUE?? HIJOS DE PUTA SI LO METE CUALQUIERA


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> ¿Ya no se tiran penaltis por arriba buscando escuadra? Ni a los moros les ha hecho falta.



Eso requiere valor.

Ya has visto, mirando al suelo y despacito, no vaya a ser que el portero no llegue


----------



## Avidiuscasio (6 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Nuestro portero es malísimo, se ha tirado bastante antes de que el moromierda tirase. El Bono ese si sabe pararlos.



Una vergüenza como se tira a el último Penalti , el moro ni había picado el balón todavía.

Parece hasta arreglado, porque son errores que ni de novato o portero de la C


----------



## Mark_ (6 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Tendrá un minimo de dignidad el soberbio Luis Enrique y dimitirá????



¿Dónde va a ir ése inútil de mierda? El chollo que ha pillado en la selección no lo va a pillar en ningún sitio más en su vida....


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Escolta que diu

Lo importante es participar


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Dic 2022)

El farsa de la Europa league no puedo con los moros

Jojojo


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

Posesión 75-25


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Dic 2022)

Somos poco burros tirando penaltis.


----------



## Cobat (6 Dic 2022)

Antonio temía que saliera el vídeo de Begoño y el rey maricon y llamo a LE para que fallaran.


----------



## Von Riné (6 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Sólo hemos ganado a Eslovaquia y Costa Rica en los últimos dos campeonatos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Y a Croacia, aunque fuera en prórroga.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Han ganado nuestros hermanos.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

En Cataluña entre moros, indepes y madridistas debe ser una fiesta del copón.


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Hala, meteos vuestros negros de cuota por donde os quepa, traidores.


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Dic 2022)

Estos hijos de puta no tienen orgullo


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Cuando es el partido de vuelta?



Eso dijo Garrincha cuando jugo creo que las semis del mundial de Chile, me parece. El pobre era cortito.... en Suecia se compró una radio carisima y le dijeron que para Brasil no valia, que solo emitia en Sueco y el tio se la revendió por 4 perras...

Cortito de solemnidad y borracho perdido, pero que jugador....


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Somos poco burros tirando penaltis.



Es que si somos muy cabras, nos follan


----------



## LMLights (6 Dic 2022)

Cobat dijo:


> Han seguido con el Tiki Taka hasta en los penaltis


----------



## cebollo (6 Dic 2022)

Decir a Florentino que en su equipo no hay jugadores de la selección no es un reproche, es un elogio.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

La culpa es de Koke


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Estará orgulloso el yerno NO VA A VOLVER A IR A LA SELECCION ESE PUTO TRONCO


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Una selección que ni es española, de acomplejados que no se atreven ni a tirar un penalty bien tirado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

La culpa es del Cholo


----------



## El Pionero (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique tu padre es Amunike

Dimisión


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Dic 2022)

Dejaos de gilipolleces de tiki taka, luis enrique, estilo y blabla. 

El cabezazo de morata es gol
El contraataque de morata a ansu es gol
El remate de sarabia es gol

Han tenido la clasificacion a huevo en diferentes momentos del partido pero han pecheado premium. 

Eliminacion de PERDEDORES.


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2022)

D'alessandro explotando en el chiricirco jajajaja


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Dic 2022)

Bueno acerte el pronostico a los penaltis la cagan por que los españoles les falta la sangre fria necesaria ....


*España falla los tres penaltis en la tanda y cae en octavos*


----------



## Pelamios1 (6 Dic 2022)

Pedri para que equipo jugaba hoy?


----------



## theelf (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Este partido creo que yo que estaba perdido de antemano por todo lo que le rodeaba era una sensación que se palpaba en el aire.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Stalkeador (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> En Cataluña entre moros, indepes y madridistas debe ser una fiesta del copón.



Más robos y violaciones que en fin de año!


----------



## little hammer (6 Dic 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Los amegos buscan los penalti ya descarado



Y no les culpo. Menuda banda


----------



## Manero (6 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Díselo a @Manero que penalti de Busquets, menudo pecho frío el joputa... Y vaya mierda es el Pedri ese



Busquets es una momia que ya debería estar jugando en USA y no al más alto nivel, pero Morata está en la mejor edad y sigue siendo tan petardo como siempre ha sido.


----------



## eltonelero (6 Dic 2022)

En cualquier equipo que perdiera de esta manera y sobre todo contra un equipo de un pais con cierta tirria e inferior por historia/prestigio deportivamente el seleccionador apenas acabar el partido estaría presentando la dimisión.

En España con suerte si le presionan desde arriba, se irá a regañadientes y con trozos de la poltrona entrs sus uñas dentro de dos o tres meses...


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Creo que es el ridiculo mas grande de España en una gran competición.


----------



## Tyrelfus (6 Dic 2022)

porqué eliminan los hilos del ridiculo español?????????????


----------



## Ele_SD (6 Dic 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Parece hasta arreglado, porque son errores que ni de novato o portero de la C



Parece?


----------



## Charlatan (6 Dic 2022)

buena siesta me has dado luis amunike......TOCALA MAS SIN PROFUNDIDAD CABRON.


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Mereceis que los moros destruyan Madrid y Barna como hicieron en Bruselas.

Pero primero que vayan a casa de luis Enrique, dadles la direccion


----------



## cebollo (6 Dic 2022)

Sacar a Sarabia para que falle el primer penalty es llevar la táctica a otro nivel.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Eso dijo Garrincha cuando jugo creo que las semis del mundial de Chile, me parece. El pobre era cortito.... en Suecia se compró una radio carisima y le dijeron que para Brasil no valia, que solo emitia en Sueco y el tio se la revendió por 4 perras...
> 
> Cortito de solemnidad y borracho perdido, pero que jugador....




Jajajajajajajaja joder, lo de ña radio no lo conocia jajajajaja.

Decir que en Copa, en el Toledo 1-0 RMA, a partido único, en zona mixta entrevistan a R Carlos y dicen:

-Roberto, que te ha parecido eñ rssultado" y tal.
-RC "Una pena pero en la vuelta con nuestra gente, lo sacaremos".
-"Ehhhmmm Roberto, esto era a partido único" 

Jajajajajajjajajaj


----------



## Antiparticula (6 Dic 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Putos moros de mierda, ésto parece el 4 de julio. Asco de vivir al lado del barrio marginal.



Merece hilo a parte.


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Pero coño MAS HUEVOS SEÑORES EN LOS PENALTIS JODER

MAS HUEVOS AL MENOS

Y dice Rodri que alguien de haya arriba les hubiese ayudado.... PERO PUTO MARICON QUE VA A ESTAR PARA AYUDAROS A NO SER MARICONES???


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Dic 2022)

El problema es que venimos de ganar tanto que nos ha costado 10 años quitarnos a los restos de esa generación. Luis Enrique, con todo lo mal que me cae ha hecho bastantes cosas muy necesarias y nos ha mantenido competitivos, pero toca que venga alguien con una idea de equipo para los próximos X años.

Alba y Busquets evidentemente pa su casa, y los Sarabia, Olmo, Asensio etc. pa ir convocados de vez en cuando. Lo de intentar ganar con medianías totalmente comprometidas con el proyecto y tal ha estado bien pero todos sabíamos que tenía sus límites.


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

Me he quedado dormido. ¿ Qué ha pasado? Fueron 10 minutos de España soporíferos y me he quedado en posición horizontal.

Supongo que habremos goleado porque Marruecos es un equipo muy malo. Ya me contáis.


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> En Cataluña entre moros, indepes y madridistas debe ser una fiesta del copón.



Yo ya oigo pitidos de coches donde vivo, no sé si serán indepes o moros.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Dic 2022)

el farsa del tikitaka


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Posesión 75-25



El que venga que acabe de una vez con ese mierder de la posesión, juego vertical y acabar jugadas.


----------



## cepeda33 (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Tabique que iba de chulo de mierda.

* ME ALEGRO.*


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Morata, Sarabia dos troncazos más Ausencio y Ansu Fati.


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2022)

Gracias a Dios que vimos a España ganar un mundial y sin ningún moronegro.


----------



## aldebariano (6 Dic 2022)

España preocupándose más por incluir negros en la selección que en tener nivel.


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Y lo peor es que después del 7-0 a una banda de amigos, sacamos la fanfarronería a pasear y nos presentamos como los máximos favoritos al mundial. El ridículo es especialmente espantoso por eso, por bocachanclas.


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Voy a ir a quemar adrenalina dando gas a la moto, esta vergüenza no puedo encajarla 

Tabique, hijo de puta.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Creo que es el ridiculo mas grande de España en una gran competición.



Pero ojo que aún lo venderán como una derrota épica ante un equipo galactico.


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Dejaos de gilipolleces de tiki taka, luis enrique, estilo y blabla.
> 
> El cabezazo de morata es gol
> El contraataque de morata a ansu es gol
> ...



Eso sólo ratifica lo que ya sabíamos: jugadores hinchados que son más malos que carne pescuezo.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (6 Dic 2022)

A qué quieres que te gane amego? A quien quieres que me folle, manginilla ?


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Contra quién juega cuartos España?



Italia


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

El ciclo del Cholo está agotao


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Creo que es el ridiculo mas grande de España en una gran competición.



El mayor ridículo al menos en los tiempos recientes.

Un antifútbol de mierda, cobarde, con miedo a atacar, a que les hagan un contraataque, sin profundidad ni desmarques, sin valer para meter gol ni de penalty.


----------



## Derroition Man (6 Dic 2022)

Siguen con el tiki Paco hasta en las entrevistas, lamentapla


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Luis Tabique que iba de chulo de mierda.
> 
> * ME ALEGRO.*



Nos queda mucho tabique que padecer.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

Adivine que el autobús marroquí estaría ahí ..


----------



## noc555 (6 Dic 2022)

Ya se sabía que Bono es especialista 
Marruecos ha hecho su partido y le ha salido perfecto.


----------



## Abrojo (6 Dic 2022)

lo único que salvaría la cara sería que Marruecos ganara el mundial, aunque eso implicara que ardiera España y se invadiera Ceuta, Melilla y Canarias


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

vaya pajote me acabo de hacer


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que hubiera sido mejor haber ganado a Japón y enfrentarse a Croacia pero el tiro le salió por la culata a LE que tengo claro que no ganaron a Japón para joder a Alemania y preferir Marruecos.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Voy a correr a abrazar Al taxista marroqui


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Yo ya oigo pitidos de coches donde vivo, no sé si serán indepes o moros.



En estos dias de puente, solo deben ser indepes si vives en el Pirineo. .


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

En la vida, uno tiene que hacer su parte, su trabajo, y las circustancias ajenas pueden favorecer o no.

Cuando uno NO hace su trabajo, no se puede quejar.

Hoy España no ha hecho su trabajo, Marruecos si, ergo la eliminación es JUSTA.

Y no tengo nada más que decir.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Ferrán dice que han dominado pero los equipos se les encierran, que han competido muy bien y han sido muy superiores

Han ganado un partido de 4, estos hijos de puta


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Santo Dios y que haya equipos de la premier dispuestos a ser engañados por este tonto y chulo de lucho!!!!


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

Joderos todos. Como los españoles queríamos ganar el Mundial, Luis Enrique se ha salido con la suya y, por llevar la contraria, se ha salido con la suya. Grande Luis Enrique, que personalidad.


----------



## Metamorfosis (6 Dic 2022)

¿A quiénes van a apoyar lo que queda de Mundial?


----------



## kikoseis (6 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> *¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ NO HAN METIDO NI 1 PENALTI !!!!!!!!!!!!*



No han tenido tiempo de prasshticar.
Es una competición de copa, para que los vas a practicar.


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Dic 2022)

voy a pasar d ver partidos de vacunados, son un conyazo


----------



## fieraverde (6 Dic 2022)

1 victoria 1 empate 2 derrotas.

Grandes.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Ferrán dice que han dominado pero los equipos se les encierran, que han competido muy bien y han sido muy superiores
> 
> Han ganado un partido de 4, estos hijos de puta



Muy superiores mis cojones.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Koke no está pa mondiales


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

No creo que debamos valorar más allá el resultado de nuestro Mundial, esto se veía venir, ha sido Morilandia como otro cualquiera. Y queda claro que lo de Japón no fue preparado, el barco iba a la deriva. Tampoco hay reacción final de los jugadores echándose al suelo y con lloriqueos, solo preocupados por capear el temporal estos días, representan a la Expaña actual, floja y pusilánime.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

En TVEspantosa diciendo que Marruecos es muuuuuuuu fuerte.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Es una selección en la que la mayoría son suplentes en sus equipos.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Y ahora que va a salir diciendo Luis Enrique.


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## wwknude (6 Dic 2022)

noc555 dijo:


> Ya se sabía que Bono es especialista
> Marruecos ha hecho su partido y le ha salido perfecto.



El árbitro le ha permitido hacer su partido. Ponen a un árbitro de uno de los pocos países que siguen en competición...muy raro


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> ¿A quiénes van a apoyar lo que queda de Mundial?



a putin y a satan. vamos, como siempre


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Llorente esta guapete pelo en su sitio bien bronceado.... PERO HIJO DE PUTA SI PARECE QUE NO HAS SUDADO!!!


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Muy superiores mis cojones.



Suerte mañana en el trabajo, saluda a todos


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

Al final se ha notado que Luis Enrique no estaba en sus cabales. Mete a Williams en la segunda parte, el cual es un buen cambio que da al equipo vida en ataque por la banda derecha, teniendo los mejores momentos del partido. Pero lo sustituye en la prórroga, de locos, de no estar bien de la chola o no querer marcar.


----------



## juantxxxo (6 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Joderos todos. Como los españoles queríamos ganar el Mundial, Luis Enrique se ha salido con la suya y, por llevar la contraria, se ha salido con la suya. Grande Luis Enrique, que personalidad.



Pero qué mundial vas a ganar con este equipo.......... hay que ser realistas coño!!!!


----------



## Bartleby (6 Dic 2022)

España sigue poniendo en practica el fútbol que a comienzos del presente siglo se desarrolló en la Masía, el famoso tiki taka, eso tuvo su tiempo, pero en 2022 ya no sirve.


----------



## El Pionero (6 Dic 2022)

Llevamos dos ediciones cayendo en octavos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Dic 2022)

a los putos perrolistas se les tenía que caer la cara de vergüenza por apoyar este estilo de juego que es la cosa mas patética que he visto en mi puta vida. el tikitaka


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Marcos Llorente culpando al estado dle césped.
La de hostias que le va a meter el Cholo...


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Llorente dando la cara ahí
Que tú no tienes la culpa de vernos caer!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> ¿A quiénes van a apoyar lo que queda de Mundial?



Que gane el mejor. Quizás Holanda por Fan Gal, pero me da igual


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Yo creo que hubiera sido mejor haber ganado a Japón y enfrentarse a Croacia pero el tiro le salió por la culata a LE que tengo claro que no ganaron a Japón para joder a Alemania y preferir Marruecos.



Que no. Que son así de malos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

En gol mundial Llorente acaba de decir que es el césped que está muy lento y que no es una decepción....
Este es el nivel, a partir de ahora 11 mamadous.


----------



## noc555 (6 Dic 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> El árbitro le ha permitido hacer su partido. Ponen a un árbitro de uno de los pocos países que siguen en competición...muy raro



Cierto, el árbitro no ha pitado bien.


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> ¿A quiénes van a apoyar lo que queda de Mundial?



Portugal


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Rodri ha dicho: 
"Ellos tenían muy claro a lo que querían jugar".

Lo cual es censurar a Luis Enrique.

Luis Enrique, que ha puesto a Rodri de central, dejando el centro del campo de España en manos de Busquets (ya falto de capacidad), un jugador que adelantado, como en el City, hubiera podido hacer pases al hueco, que nadie ha hecho en este mundial.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

qué drama


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Esto les pasa ir de sobrados, por burlarse de argentina, de Messi, de las selecciones sudamericanas, africanas, asiáticas. Esta es su realidad, una selección normalita de octavos de final aspirante como mucho a cuartos. 

La soberbia se paga.


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

Me da pena Costa Rica. Salieron muy acojonados. Si lo llegan a saber, juegan contra España con más confianza y se hubiesen clasificado


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

Celebraciones en el Raval


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> a los putos perrolistas se les tenía que caer la cara de vergüenza por apoyar este estilo de juego que es la cosa mas patética que he visto en mi puta vida. el tikitaka



Pero es que los aficionados llevamos años diciendo que no queremos esto. Preferimos caer a lo Clemente que caer de esta forma.


----------



## fieraverde (6 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Yo creo que hubiera sido mejor haber ganado a Japón y enfrentarse a Croacia pero el tiro le salió por la culata a LE que tengo claro que no ganaron a Japón para joder a Alemania y preferir Marruecos.
> Pozdrawiam



Tu no tienes ojos en la cara o que?


----------



## zapatitos (6 Dic 2022)

Bueno me voy para el centro a ver si los follacabras locales asaltan en las celebraciones la zapatería del pueblo y entre el tumulto aprovecho para pillarme una zapas de correr nuevas, no hay mal que por bien no venga 


Saludos.


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Eso sólo ratifica lo que ya sabíamos: jugadores hinchados que son más malos que carne pescuezo.



Ya, pero la lectura es esa. Y no que españa toca 1000 veces el balon.

Belgica y croacia tb se quedaron a cero contra estos y no por dar 1000 pases. 

A quien hay que largar es al psicologo bocachanclas de la seleccion. Que soler o busquets fallen pases a dos metros sin oposicion, muy normal no es. 

Choqueo ridiculo e inexplicable en montones de situaciones que españa maneja bien.


----------



## El Pionero (6 Dic 2022)

Ya lo decía Koeman que con el Tiki taki no se va ningún sitio


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> ¿A quiénes van a apoyar lo que queda de Mundial?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

La BBC se ríe de Luis Enrique


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

llevamos años mosqueaos con la idea esta que nos han impuesto

Ahora qué


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Joder, eligimos a 4 tíos de burbuja al azar más a @Miss Andorra a lanzar los penaltis y de seguro que no se haría tanto el ridículo como estos de hoy. Jajajajaja! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Dos mundiales 2018 y 2022.

A casa de la misma forma.

Toque y toque inerte,.

Penaltis.

A la calle.

Contra dos selecciones menores.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

fuera de coña pregunto: ¿ha habido alguna de tanda de penaltis en eliminatorias de mundial en la que alguno de los equipos no haya marcado ninguno o es otra barrera que el tikitaka ha derribado?


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Ahora nuestro entrenador dimitirá y sus patéticos defensores loaran su honradez, desgracia que hemos tenido que tragar en este país y que todavía nos quedara que tragar con este excelso estilo de juego, en el que solo saben pasearse por el campo y pases al central para asegurar.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> No , hombre , peor fue en Brasil , que no pasamos de la fase de grupos , y Holanda nos enchufó 5 goles. Pero aún así el desempeño de esta selección fue lamentable. Me siento decepcionado porque tenía fe en ellos.



Es que los partidos de Costa Rica y Alemania han sido espejismos 

Toda esa intensidad y movimiento ha desaparecido en 2 partidos. 

En fin. ahora que a cambiar todo de arriba a abajo? Con una final four de la Nations league en breve,etc


----------



## kikoseis (6 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Al final se ha notado que Luis Enrique no estaba en sus cabales. Mete a Williams en la segunda parte, el cual es un buen cambio que da al equipo vida en ataque por la banda derecha, teniendo los mejores momentos del partido. Pero lo sustituye en la prórroga, de locos, de no estar bien de la chola o no querer marcar.



El Luis Enrique siempre ha sido susnormal.
No es de ahora.

Vaya coctel que hace con el calvo.
Que pareja.


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Dic 2022)

Tyrelfus dijo:


> porqué eliminan los hilos del ridiculo español?????????????



Porque Calopez es facha


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> fuera de coña pregunto: ¿ha habido alguna de tanda de penaltis en eliminatorias de mundial en la que alguno de los equipos no haya marcado ninguno o es otra barrera que el tikitaka ha derribado?



En 2006 recuerdo que Suiza falló los 3 que tiró.


----------



## fieraverde (6 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Así es , eso no es fútbol. Eso es una puta basura.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> ¿A quiénes van a apoyar lo que queda de Mundial?




al equipo que mas blancos tiene? croacia

después argentina


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



La decadencia de occidente,óleo sobre lienzo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



?Por qué parece que nadie critique esto?


----------



## El Pionero (6 Dic 2022)

@moromierda felicidades por el pase de tu selección


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Portugal




a cualquiera menos a la mierda argentina


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique a la puta calle ya, se le ha hundido el equipo y no ha sido capaz de reaccionar. En las malas es donde se ve de que está hecho un seleccionador, y LE está hecho de mierda de pavo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El problema es que venimos de ganar tanto que nos ha costado 10 años quitarnos a los restos de esa generación. Luis Enrique, con todo lo mal que me cae ha hecho bastantes cosas muy necesarias y nos ha mantenido competitivos, pero toca que venga alguien con una idea de equipo para los próximos X años.
> 
> Alba y Busquets evidentemente pa su casa, y los Sarabia, Olmo, Asensio etc. pa ir convocados de vez en cuando. Lo de intentar ganar con medianías totalmente comprometidas con el proyecto y tal ha estado bien pero todos sabíamos que tenía sus límites.



pero si Olmo es de los pocos que hace algo, el que más verticalidad tiene, no es un crack obviamente, pero es un buen jugador para la selección


----------



## Bartleby (6 Dic 2022)

El fútbol no es pasarse y pasarse el balón con todo el equipo rival enfrente.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Bueno, ahora a lo serio.

Como quedarán posicionados los delanteros del PSg-Qatar Investment?

Porque de esto va esta vaina. 

Mi apuesta:
Mbappe segundo
messi tercero
Neymar cuarto

Primero el Al thani que para eso paga la fiesta, las putas y la coca....


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> fuera de coña pregunto: ¿ha habido alguna de tanda de penaltis en eliminatorias de mundial en la que alguno de los equipos no haya marcado ninguno o es otra barrera que el tikitaka ha derribado?



Los penaltis han sido reflejo.del juego de la selección todo el mundial (Costa Rica, aparte): timoratos, "amarrones", planos, sin chispa y sin ideas. Nos vamos a casa con todo el merecimiemto. Y no nos fuimos en la fase de grupos porque pillamos a Costa Rica como la pillamos, pero nos merecíamos habernos ido incluso antes.


----------



## vayaquesi (6 Dic 2022)

A mí relativamente me da igual que España pase o no a cuartos de final, después de todo no siempre se puede ganar.

Sin embargo hoy se ha perdido algo más que un partido.

Me cago en la prensa que hablaba que si a España le venía mejor ir "por la parte buena del cuadro" evitando a Brasil, para esta puta mierda de partido.


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Desde 2010, 3 mundiales y solo 3 partidos ganados.

Eliminados por Chile, Rusia y Marruecos....

Estamos en una fase de la peor España de la historia


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> España sigue poniendo en practica el fútbol que a comienzos del presente siglo se desarrolló en la Masía, el famoso tiki taka, eso tuvo su tiempo, pero en 2022 ya no sirve.



Tú puedes practicar ese futbol siempre y cuando tengas gente fuera de serie en el centro del campo, cosa que España no tiene. Luis Enrique es el típico entrenador divo como Guardiola, que se piensan que són geniales y que pueden jugar a eso sin necesidad de estrellas. Es pura vanidad enfermiza, ellos són los que ganan, no los jugadores. Es protagonismo y egocentrismo estratosférico.


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que nos han eliminado.

Goleada a Costa Rica. Alemania empate y gracias. Derrota vergonzosa con Japón . Y Ridículo total con Marruecos.

De mal en peor. En cuartos, Suiza o Portugal nos hubiesen metido 7.

Menos mal que nos han eliminado


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> fuera de coña pregunto: ¿ha habido alguna de tanda de penaltis en eliminatorias de mundial en la que alguno de los equipos no haya marcado ninguno o es otra barrera que el tikitaka ha derribado?



creo que hasta los ingleses de mierda al menos meten 1 cuando caen en penaltis


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Sólo una sorpresa que no se podía de saber


----------



## Lord Hades (6 Dic 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAJA* 

UNAI SIMÓN* diciendo ahora mismo que le extraña porque _*"hemos sido claramente superiores a ellos en todo momento"*_


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Dic 2022)

Derroition Man dijo:


> Siguen con el tiki Paco hasta en las entrevistas, lamentapla



El habito es dificil de que se les despegue ya.



Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Ferrán dice que han dominado pero los equipos se les encierran, que han competido muy bien y han sido muy superiores
> 
> Han ganado un partido de 4, estos hijos de puta



Ahora mismo van a buscarlo para darle la copa a el.



brickworld dijo:


> Santo Dios y que haya equipos de la premier dispuestos a ser engañados por este tonto y chulo de lucho!!!!



El que lo fiche es subnormal.



wwknude dijo:


> El árbitro le ha permitido hacer su partido. Ponen a un árbitro de uno de los pocos países que siguen en competición...muy raro



El arbitro ha sido muy tendencioso y muy comprensivo con Marruecos, pero el arbitro no tiene la culpa de que hayamos tirado 2 veces y media a puerta y de no ser capaz ni de meter un penalty.



Bartleby dijo:


> España sigue poniendo en practica el fútbol que a comienzos del presente siglo se desarrolló en la Masía, el famoso tiki taka, eso tuvo su tiempo, pero en 2022 ya no sirve.



Tiki taka o amarrategui, de vez en cuando tienes que tirar a puerta.


----------



## filets (6 Dic 2022)

¿De que coño hablan los jugadores de la Seleccion de la RFEF?
Las mejores ocasiones las ha tenido Marruecos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Dos mundiales 2018 y 2022.
> 
> A casa de la misma forma.
> 
> ...



En efecto .cuando necesitábamos un delantero mañaco rompe buses ..teníamos a ... Sarabia xd


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> fuera de coña pregunto: ¿ha habido alguna de tanda de penaltis en eliminatorias de mundial en la que alguno de los equipos no haya marcado ninguno o es otra barrera que el tikitaka ha derribado?



es que si no es con 20 pases de todo el equipo no la saben meter

los penaltis son individualistas y heteropatriarcales


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ?Por qué parece que nadie critique esto?



El fútbol es generar ocasiones de gol. Puedes hacerlo de mil maneras. Hoy España ha generado 2 a balón parado y casi nada más.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

El lunatico que ha dirigido la seleccion esta acabado - a ver quien se atreve a contratar a tremendo orate.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Desde 2010, 3 mundiales y solo 3 partidos ganados.
> 
> Eliminados por Chile, Rusia y Marruecos....
> 
> Estamos en una fase de la peor España de la historia



morata seal of aproval


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> ¿A quiénes van a apoyar lo que queda de Mundial?



Brasil por calidad, deseo que gane quien lo merezca. Aunque no sea el mejor ejemplo histórico de canarinha evidente.


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Lo que no es de recibo es que si sabes que se encierran los moros pues mete el 9 desde el ppio y cuelga balones desde el primer minuto que así tendrán menos oportunidades del contragolpe pero no Tiki toko de mierda que es lo mejor contra estos equipos


----------



## Abrojo (6 Dic 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJA*
> 
> UNAI SIMÓN* diciendo ahora mismo que le extraña porque _*"hemos sido claramente superiores a ellos en todo momento"*_



Ni los educados en madrasas tienen tan poca conexión con la realidad


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El problema es que venimos de ganar tanto que nos ha costado 10 años quitarnos a los restos de esa generación. Luis Enrique, con todo lo mal que me cae ha hecho bastantes cosas muy necesarias y nos ha mantenido competitivos, pero toca que venga alguien con una idea de equipo para los próximos X años.
> 
> Alba y Busquets evidentemente pa su casa, y los Sarabia, Olmo, Asensio etc. pa ir convocados de vez en cuando. Lo de intentar ganar con medianías totalmente comprometidas con el proyecto y tal ha estado bien pero todos sabíamos que tenía sus límites.



no se le puede pedir peras al olmo pero ya estaba muy quemado. 

que venga sangre fresca porque al final hemos vuelto al soporifero y previsible juego de del bosque y lopetegui

necesitamos tomar sus cosas buenas como base, pero hay mucho trabajo que hacer, salvo tres o cuatro jugadores que puedan ser titulares el resto se me antoja que no da el nivel para grandes citas, lo intentan pero no tienen calidad. 

de todas formas eso ya sera trabajo del que venga, y que no sea un chupapollas,claro.


----------



## artemis (6 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Busquets es una momia que ya debería estar jugando en USA y no al más alto nivel, pero Morata está en la mejor edad y sigue siendo tan petardo como siempre ha sido.



El que más goles ha metido... Más que Gavi. Pedri, Ansu Fati, Balde, Erik García, Alba y Ferrán Torres juntos


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)

No estoy viendo el mundial desde la derrota contra Japón. Le salió bien al final España irse por el cuadro más fácil?, Supongo que ya estaremos cerca de la final, no?


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Y esto es lo que pasa cuando no se puede decir nada porque si dices algo te insultan los fanáticos regionales.

Y ahora qué?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

*¡¡¡¡¡SOLO SABEIS CRITICAR CHAVALES , SOY EL MEJOR!!!!!







*



(iba con marruecos : ¿no veis mi piel?)


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> *@Fornicious Jr *cómo va por dónde vives?
> 
> Problemas?



Por aquí todo tranquilo

Esto es la zona alta


----------



## Clavisto (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> fuera de coña pregunto: ¿ha habido alguna de tanda de penaltis en eliminatorias de mundial en la que alguno de los equipos no haya marcado ninguno o es otra barrera que el tikitaka ha derribado?



En penalties lo que dice @Edu.R , el de Suiza, que paso lo mismo que hoy. Su rival mete 3 de 4 y ellos fallan los 3.

Y en la final de la Copa de Europa de 1986, Duckadam le paró los 4 penalties al Barsa


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Ya está el yerno poniendo excusas que no se merecían la derrota dice el cabron y ahora a descansar con el suegro


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Una final Argentina-Inglaterra con mateu lahoz liándola pardísima.
Eso salvaria este mundial.


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

Para la tanda de penaltis , Luis Enrique se ha inspirado en la final de la Copa de Europa del Barsa con el Steaua de Bucarest. El Barsa palmó porque no metió ningún penalti.

Bravo Luis Enrique. Para que luego digáis que no ve vídeos y no prepara los partidos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> pero si Olmo es de los pocos que hace algo, el que más verticalidad tiene, no es un crack obviamente, pero es un buen jugador para la selección



Pues eso, que vaya convocado de vez en cuando, suplentillo meritorio y ya. Y si hay que ponerlo de titular no os esperéis nada, porque eso marca el nivel. 

Hoy en la primera parte no ha tocado un balón, y en la segunda balón parado y ya.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

A ver si viene Marcelino y volvemos al 442


----------



## condimento (6 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> pero si Olmo es de los pocos que hace algo, el que más verticalidad tiene, no es un crack obviamente, pero es un buen jugador para la selección



Y además el único que chuta, véase fase de clasificación para corroborarlo.


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ?Por qué parece que nadie critique esto?



Pero desde medios y cuentas de twitter extranjeros se dan cuenta de esto? Es que tienen un nivel de cachondeo para flipar. Y esas cuentas troll lo demuestran...

Alex Merino, Borja Iglesias, Canales, Ramos, Nacho, Mikel Merino, Aspas (a éste no lo va a llevar nunca por lo que pasó con el grupo afín a Luis Tabique con los Unzué, Moreno, etc cuando estaban en el Celta).

Futbolistas hay, y alternativas para poder cambiar de estilos y dibujos dependiendo de cómo se ponga el partido, lo que ocurre es que en este caso no se ha querido hacer nada. Y lo decía clarinete Luis Tabique.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique es un fenómeno,quita a Williams que en ese momento era el mejor del equipo para que entre Sarabia para los penaltis,lo pone de primer lanzador y falla,que crack!!!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Muy superiores mis cojones.



lo ha dicho, se refiere obviamente a que han tenido la posesión


----------



## jotace (6 Dic 2022)

El portero de Marruecos parece español de ocho apellidos, y desde luego mejor que el Unai, que se tiraba antes de tocar el pie el balón.


----------



## fieraverde (6 Dic 2022)

Hoy ha caído la selección de balonmano.


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Le salió bien al final España irse por el cuadro más fácil?



*“Os dieron a elegir entre el deshonor y la guerra… elegisteis el deshonor, y ahora perdeis la guerra”*


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> En penalties lo que dice @Edu.R , el de Suiza, que paso lo mismo que hoy. Su rival mete 3 de 4 y ellos fallan los 3.
> 
> Y en la final de la Copa de Europa de 1986, Duckadam le paró los 4 penalties al Barsa



Si, y los rumanos todavía dieron 2 palos  . 2-0


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (6 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, también merece mención el hecho de que en los penaltis nuestro portero estaba bugueado: se tiraba a la lado totalmente opuesto al que tiraban los moros.

Igual es que no se ha enterado de que el objetivo en penaltis es parar el balón, aunque bueno los otros no se han enterado de que el objetivo era meterla en la portería.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJA*
> 
> UNAI SIMÓN* diciendo ahora mismo que le extraña porque _*"hemos sido claramente superiores a ellos en todo momento"*_



Otro al que hay que explicarle que en el fútbol gana el que mete más goles, no gana el que mantiene el balón más tiempo.


----------



## The Replicant (6 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿De que coño hablan los jugadores de la Seleccion de la RFEF?
> Las mejores ocasiones las ha tenido Marruecos



táctica Farça hasta para eso


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

en las entrevistas todos "creen que han sido muy superiores"
no les queda nada a estos niñatos con cara de mena
les va a pasar una y otra vez en el futuro

esta es la seleccion que a mi me gusta, la de cuando era un crio, la que llegaba abriendo grande la bocota a la competicion y la callaban defecandoles bien dentro del nvcleo

me nvtre


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Dic 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJA*
> 
> UNAI SIMÓN* diciendo ahora mismo que le extraña porque _*"hemos sido claramente superiores a ellos en todo momento"*_




Es esto, macho, hay un autoengaño que se repite y repite.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Lo que no es de recibo es que si sabes que se encierran los moros pues mete el 9 desde el ppio y cuelga balones desde el primer minuto que así tendrán menos oportunidades del contragolpe pero no Tiki toko de mierda que es lo mejor contra estos equipos



Porque Morata no aguanta 90 minutos y quería tenerlo en la prórroga.


----------



## El Pionero (6 Dic 2022)

Sino podemos con Marruecos. Menos con una Brasil o Francia


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

los jugadores orgullosos porque han ganado la posesión contra todos los rivales, cañizares dice que estas declaraciones le preocupan  ( COPE )


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿De que coño hablan los jugadores de la Seleccion de la RFEF?
> Las mejores ocasiones las ha tenido Marruecos



Sin duda, las llegadas más peligrosas, y la ocasión más importante y clara, fueron de Marruecos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El lunatico que ha dirigido la seleccion esta acabado - a ver quien se atreve a contratar a tremendo orate.



Que no caiga Xavi eliminado en la previa de la EL

Que antes de desviar la atención a la selección, no se hablaba de otra cosa (echar a Xavi y traer a LE)


----------



## Torosalvaje (6 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Ya está el yerno poniendo excusas que no se merecían la derrota dice el cabron y ahora a descansar con el suegro



Y a fockarse con furia porcina a la chorti pizpi.
Un crack. Y además titular en la selección y en el Barça.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Soperiores
possesió
titi caca
bostezos
promesas
ta to controlao
no vamos a bajarnos del burro

...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es esto, macho, hay un autoengaño que se repite y repite.



"la culpa es de la extreme derecha y de franco, gñe" pero en version futbolista
es el pais del auto engaño
ver perder a estos caramenas durante los proximos 3 o 4 mundiales seguidos va a ser UNA GOZADA
igual que cuando le reventaron el tabique al otro
jojojojojo

DERROICION MAXIMA


----------



## fred (6 Dic 2022)

Y en Portugal se cargan a Cristiano,vaya tardecita.


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2022)

En El Ejido y Roquetas de Mar ya la están liando los moros.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es esto, macho, hay un autoengaño que se repite y repite.



Ese es el problema. La superioridad se mide en las áreas.

Marruecos ha tirado a puerta tres veces y España dos.

Encima que no me toquen los huevos... JODER.


----------



## HATE (6 Dic 2022)

La idea de juego sera una puta mierda al igual que el entrenador pero el nivel de los jugadores es pésimo.

Lo unico positivo de hoy es que el Barsa va a tragar mierda años y años para ganar algo importante en Europa.


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

El grueso de esta selección le falta veteranía a la hora de competir, de sufrir, de tener cierta experiencia. En ese sentido y en otros muchos, es un equipo desequilibrado.


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

La táctica de Luis Enrique para los penaltis: " Chicos, echadlo a piedra , papel, tijera"


----------



## Nicors (6 Dic 2022)

Lo esperado, lo dije ayer Marruecos ganaba de calle. 
Un impresentable este l Enrique no pone a Ansu Fati desde el principio simplemente por soberbia.
Pedri y Busquets sobrevaloradisimos ya esta bien de dorarles la pildora queremos gente que curre no las mariconas de hoy una mierda de partido.
Espero que se cumple también y ardan las calles.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Csmbia de lado en el cuadro Lucho, cambiaaaaaaa, cambiaaaaaa de ladoooooo


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Nos mandan a casa ganando solo 1 partido en el mundial y dando vergüenza pero no pasa nada, tenemos a Luis Streaming...


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> ¿A quiénes van a apoyar lo que queda de Mundial?



Yo.de momento a Suiza (país donde resido)


----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Noyo (6 Dic 2022)

Tanto jugar al tiki taka y en los penaltis no metes ni uno


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Dic 2022)

Yo sigo con las cosas criticables de verdad y aqui no me vale el "a toro pasado".

Sarabia viene de fallar estrepitosamente, con cara de derrumbe absoluto por cagarla y minutos despues lo pones de primer lanzador. 

Da igual que meta o no meta. Sarabia esta noche no podia tirar el primer penalty nunca.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

*1 VICTORIA , 1 EMPATE , 2 DERROTAS

Y MIRA : HEMOS PERDIDO POR PENALTIS : NO HEMOS METIDO NI 1*









*HA SIDO UNA MONEDA AL AIRE Y MALA SUERTE

EL JUEGO DE LA SELECCION ES EXCELENTE

SOY EL MEJOR ¿ALGO QUE DECIR? 

PERIODISTAS ASQUEROSOS , HACIENDO PREGUNTAS QUE SON DE BECARIOS

OS TENGO QUE ENSEÑAR SOBRE FUTBOL*

*JAJAJAJAJAJA*


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

mucho futuro dicen,
nos quieren obligar a seguir con la misma tortura


----------



## filets (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

luis enrique riendose porque ahora es un streamer de twitch, y aunque lo echen siempre puede streamear con furia follavacas


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

el twich del chiringuito ahora se llama cómo ser ventajista en 3 cómodos pasos


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> En efecto .cuando necesitábamos un delantero mañaco rompe buses ..teníamos a ... Sarabia xd



Es que es incomprensible,

en los últimos 10 min, metes a dos tanques arriba y se cuelgan balones,

pero es que ni ha llevado jugadores para hacer eso,

un entrenador no puede ser tan testarudo y solo creer en una forma de jugar.


----------



## El jinete pálido (6 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> es que si no es con 20 pases de todo el equipo no la saben meter
> 
> los penaltis son individualistas y heteropatriarcales



Jajajajajajajaja.... Hostia que risa


----------



## fieraverde (6 Dic 2022)

Nuestros delanteros son el cuarto del madrid y el cuarto del barsa y un tío que juega en el lepzig.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

El próximo seleccionador debe rescatar a kepa y que este sea el portero de la selección. Y buscar dos centrales de verdad.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Dic 2022)

Los únicos jugadores que puedes decir que son top en España hoy en día, de los que han jugado hoy, son Laporte y Rodri. Gavi y Pedri son muy buenos pero están verdes, y eso se nota ahora que a Pedri lo defienden como si fuera el crack del equipo. Incluso contando a esos dos, los otros 7 bajan el nivel muchísimo, sobre todo Unai y Busquets. Como decía mi abuela, de donde no hay no se puede sacar.

Con Aspas, Borja Iglesias, Gayá, Canales y su puta madre habría sido lo mismo, tampoco os engañéis.


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

El fallo de Luis Enrique ha sido no ver los penaltis desde el andamio


----------



## Manero (6 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> El que más goles ha metido... Más que Gavi. Pedri, Ansu Fati, Balde, Erik García, Alba y Ferrán Torres juntos



No te veo bien en matemáticas. 

Morata= 3 goles
Gavi 1 gol + Ferran 2 goles = 3 goles

Pero la ocasión de Morata a la contra que no ha sabido pasarsela a nadie era para matarlo. Ahí estaba la final.

Y yo de ti no criticaría mucho a Luís Enrique, que suena para el Atlético para sustituir al Cholo que es ya un muerto viviente.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Lo esperado, lo dije ayer Marruecos ganaba de calle.
> Un impresentable este l Enrique no pone a Ansu Fati desde el principio simplemente por soberbia.
> Pedri y Busquets sobrevaloradisimos ya esta bien de dorarles la pildora queremos gente que curre no las mariconas de hoy una mierda de partido.
> Espero que se cumple también y ardan las calles.



Que cosita más sobrevalorada es el tal Pedri, madre mía. No recuerdo un bluff más hinchado en mi vida.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Dice LE que hemos generado 11 disparos, pero pocos en portería


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Tanto jugar al tiki taka y en los penaltis no metes ni uno



era tikitaka en los penaltis
o sea
pases al portero
MUAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Ahora que ya ha acabado la charanga, cuando vuelve el fútbol de verdad?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Los únicos jugadores que puedes decir que son top en España hoy en día, de los que han jugado hoy, son Laporte y Rodri. Gavi y Pedri son muy buenos pero están verdes, y eso se nota ahora que a Pedri lo defienden como si fuera el crack del equipo. Incluso contando a esos dos, los otros 7 bajan el nivel muchísimo, sobre todo Unai y Busquets. Como decía mi abuela, de donde no hay no se puede sacar.
> 
> Con Aspas, Borja Iglesias, Gayá, Canales y su puta madre habría sido lo mismo, tampoco os engañéis.



Bueno no .porque el Borja mide un poco más que Sarabia


----------



## guanoincoming (6 Dic 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> A semifinales irán : Brasil, Inglaterra, Argentina, España. Me recordáis el owned.



Buenas, simplemente pasaba por aquí para recoger mi "golden owned".

Postdata: Lo normal es que España no pase de octavos, pero con todo lo viejo que soy ya ,tengo que decir que estos han sido los penaltis peor tirados que recuerdo.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Objetivo cumplido, evitamos a Brasil....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Nuestros delanteros son el cuarto del madrid y el cuarto del barsa y un tío que juega en el lepzig.



El del Leipzig por lo menos juega la champions. Los 9 del far$a +los del pateti, NO.


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

Y esto ha sido solo un partido de fútbol. No quiero ni imaginar cuando nos invadan y hagamos una defensa horizontal


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Ahora a animar a Suiza.
Así empatamos la copa ibérica


----------



## cebollo (6 Dic 2022)

Para el espectáculo, para el fútbol y para el Mundial la eliminación de España, que es el equipo más aburrido, es una buena noticia.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

maldini ( el calvo ) : mal mundial de españa y con los mismos fallos que en Rusia


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ahora que ya ha acabado la charanga, cuando vuelve el fútbol de verdad?



Novhevieja, la liga dices, no?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> Buenas, simplemente pasaba por aquí para recoger mi "golden owned".
> 
> Postdata: Lo normal es que España no pase de octavos, pero con todo lo viejo que soy ya ,tengo que decir que estos han sido los penaltis peor tirados que recuerdo.



Hemos sido unas pupas toda la vida, con la salvedad de 84 y del periodo 2008-2012.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

bueno, vamos a ver a los portugueses.

Ahora voy con Portugal


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Los únicos jugadores que puedes decir que son top en España hoy en día, de los que han jugado hoy, son Laporte y Rodri. Gavi y Pedri son muy buenos pero están verdes, y eso se nota ahora que a Pedri lo defienden como si fuera el crack del equipo. Incluso contando a esos dos, los otros 7 bajan el nivel muchísimo, sobre todo Unai y Busquets. Como decía mi abuela, de donde no hay no se puede sacar.
> 
> Con Aspas, Borja Iglesias, Gayá, Canales y su puta madre habría sido lo mismo, tampoco os engañéis.



el problema de pedri es que no tiene cuerpo ni fisico y no tiene la calidad de xavi o de iniesta para leer entre lineas o regatear 

pedri para mi puede ser muy buen suplente, gavi sin embargo siendo tan bajito como el ha ganado potencia fisica y es muy incomodo, a mi me gusta 

de todas formas se sigue echando en falta algo mas de calidad y dejar de machacarnos con el estilo petardo de del bosque o lopetegui


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El del Leipzig por lo menos juega la champions. Los 9 del far$a +los del pateti, NO.



El del Leipzig juega la champions porque tienen a Gvardiol. 
Es brutal. El mejor central que he visto en años.


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Que empiece pronto el siguiente partido para olvidarme de esta mierda.


----------



## Torosalvaje (6 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> *1 VICTORIA , 1 EMPATE , 2 DERROTAS
> 
> Y MIRA : HEMOS PERDIDO POR PENALTIS : NO HEMOS METIDO NI 1*
> 
> ...



Mi ídolo. A éste se la pela ya todo.
Después de su tragedia personal se nota mucho que ya está muy de vuelta de todo.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ahora que ya ha acabado la charanga, cuando vuelve el fútbol de verdad?



ese se ha jugado este mismo fin de semana sin que le afecte el mundial ese de katar


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pues eso, que vaya convocado de vez en cuando, suplentillo meritorio y ya. Y si hay que ponerlo de titular no os esperéis nada, porque eso marca el nivel.
> 
> Hoy en la primera parte no ha tocado un balón, y en la segunda balón parado y ya.



Y quienes serian titulares en detrimento de Olmo?

Quienes son esos jugadores españoles de nivelazo?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Que me explique LE la diferencia entre llevarse a estos o llevarse a Aspas, merino, canales, gramos, david garcía,...


----------



## Glokta (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Es que es incomprensible,
> 
> en los últimos 10 min, metes a dos tanques arriba y se cuelgan balones,
> 
> ...



LE me gusta como entrenador, porq imagínate lo que puede venir a entrenar la selección, Jemez, Marcelinos de la vida. Pero si, eso ya lo dije, tiene 26 tíos para la lista y los jugadores de ataque eran clónicos unos de otros porque es un cabezon. Faltaba un B.Iglesias para sacarlo 10-15 min a rematar




̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El próximo seleccionador debe rescatar a kepa y que este sea el portero de la selección. Y buscar dos centrales de verdad.



Creo que esas son las mejores posiciones que tenemos, al menos la pareja de centrales Laporte-Rodri. Y Unai Simon me parece un portero que no siendo top es bastante fiable por lo general. Le ha sacado una muy buena en la prorroga a Marruecos

Donde veo muchas lagunas es en ataque, que el enchufado del yerno sea titular por decreto..., y no creo que nos beneficie jugar en 4-3-3


----------



## fred (6 Dic 2022)

Hoy el camello de Pedretrol se va a quedar sin existencias.


----------



## ChortinaPremium (6 Dic 2022)

LoosEnrique


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Que no caiga Xavi eliminado en la previa de la EL
> 
> Que antes de desviar la atención a la selección, no se hablaba de otra cosa (echar a Xavi y traer a LE)



Pues lo tienen a huevo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Mirémoslo por el lado positivo

No nos ha ganado ni Portugal, ni Brasil, ni Francia, ni Argentina


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ahora que ya ha acabado la charanga, cuando vuelve el fútbol de verdad?



La liga el 31 de diciembre


----------



## kikoseis (6 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Otro al que hay que explicarle que en el fútbol gana el que mete más goles, no gana el que mantiene el balón más tiempo.



También hay que explicarles que si vas a una competición de copa, muchas eliminatorias se deciden por penaltis.
Es raro que si llegas a semifinal, no hayas tenido por lo menos una ronda decidida a penaltis.

Es una competición de copa, no de liga. Grabenselo con laser a estos sucnors.

Y más si tienes un equipo este no es incisivo, fundamental ir sobresaliente en penaltis.


----------



## Noyo (6 Dic 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> era tikitaka en los penaltis
> o sea
> pases al portero
> MUAHAHAHAHHAHA



Jugandosela a colocarla en la esquina a lo tikitaka en vez de meter un puto trallazo a cholon entre los 4 palos que siempre va a ser mas efectivo, como han hecho los 2 jugadores de marruecos que han tirado al centro directamente


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Sino podemos con Marruecos. Menos con una Brasil o Francia



Se ganó a Costa Rica, un equipo limitado con jugadores jubilados rellemados para jugar.

Se empató, y gracias, con Alemania, y rogando el pitido final.

Se perdió con Japón, justamente.

Se pierde con Marruecos, con jugadores del; Valladolid, Eibar, Osasuna, dos del Sevilla, uno del PSG, otro del Galatasaray, y jugadores de 2ª en Francia.
Esa es la realidad.

Y un entrenador marroquí formado en el Racing de Santander plantea al sobrevalorado Luis Enrique un partido, con ese equipo (que en La Liga estaría luchando por no descender), y va y elimina a Luis Enrique.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

El Cholismo está acabao

To lo demás es futuro y jolgorio


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Que me explique LE la diferencia entre llevarse a estos o llevarse a Aspas, merino, canales, gramos, david garcía,...



A un mundial se lleva a quienes estan en un buen momento, no a promesas negras de 20 años que solo han jugado una docena de partidos en primera y lo unico que saben hacer es correr.


----------



## ironpipo (6 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Menos mal que nos han eliminado.
> 
> Goleada a Costa Rica. Alemania empate y gracias. Derrota vergonzosa con Japón . Y Ridículo total con Marruecos.
> 
> ...



Pero se evito a Brasil


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> LE me gusta como entrenador, porq imagínate lo que puede venir a entrenar la selección, Jemez, Marcelinos de la vida. Pero si, eso ya lo dije, tiene 26 tíos para la lista y los jugadores de ataque eran clónicos unos de otros porque es un cabezon. Faltaba un B.Iglesias para sacarlo 10-15 min a rematar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los centrales me refiero a cargarse a Eric, Guillamón e incluso Pau y traerte a dos centrales que lo sean de verdad. A Gramos le quedan un par de años y David García sabe defender.
Kepa es mejor portero que unai. Su cagada fue irse a Inglaterra, pero hay que rescatarlo.


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Cholismo está acabao
> 
> To lo demás es futuro y jolgorio



Suena el Cholo.....


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

*ATENCION : ESTA PARA REMATAR :

(del Marca) : BUSQUETS NO ACLARA SU FUTURO CON LA SELECCION 

esto pinta cada vez mejor : tenemos al jubilado muerto este hasta que cumpla los 40 *


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Pero se evito a Brasil



Hombre, visto lo visto... Tampoco era tan mala idea.


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

El fallo de Luis Enrique ha sido no traer a Sergi Roberto y no respescar a Piqué. Y no sacar al final a Eric García para los penaltis.


----------



## Scardanelli (6 Dic 2022)

El rondismo insípido ejemplificado en Pedri y Gavi tiene este recorrido. No hay más.


----------



## theelf (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Mirémoslo por el lado positivo
> 
> No nos ha ganado ni Portugal, ni Brasil, ni Francia, ni Argentina



Si menos mal, perder ante alguien mas o menos bueno seria terrible, ppr suerte se puede presumir de partido patetico ante marrucos


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJA*
> 
> UNAI SIMÓN* diciendo ahora mismo que le extraña porque _*"hemos sido claramente superiores a ellos en todo momento"*_



Son una secta que se ha creído sus propias fantasías, en buena parte supongo que porque viven de ello y de ser enchufados por ello. Hay que desinfectar.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> El que venga que acabe de una vez con ese mierder de la posesión, juego vertical y acabar jugadas.




Es dogma en mucha gente; dió un mundial y muuuuuuchas vergüenzas posteriores.


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y quienes serian titulares en detrimento de Olmo?
> 
> Quienes son esos jugadores españoles de nivelazo?



Ansu y Morata (ahora ya mañaco Mir)


----------



## Dave Bowman (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Es que es incomprensible,
> 
> en los últimos 10 min, metes a dos tanques arriba y se cuelgan balones,
> 
> ...



Tal cual. E incluso para mucho más que 10 minutos.

Lo de hoy, sumado a lo de Japón, me recordó demasiado a los últimos meses del Barça de Guardiola. Sólo había una forma de jugar, que aún encima no estaba funcionando bien, y transmitía esa sensación como de que el equipo tiene una tara tremenda en ataque o que las posibilidades de meter gol eran mucho más bajas que el rival. Como si fueras excesivamente previsible.

Ya el último mundial fue así. Sabias que España jugando así estaba condenada a estar eliminada. La única duda era si sería antes o después.


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> el problema de pedri es que no tiene cuerpo ni fisico y no tiene la calidad de xavi o de iniesta para leer entre lineas o regatear
> 
> pedri para mi puede ser muy buen suplente, gavi sin embargo siendo tan bajito como el ha ganado potencia fisica y es muy incomodo, a mi me gusta
> 
> de todas formas se sigue echando en falta algo mas de calidad y dejar de machacarnos con el estilo petardo de del bosque o lopetegui



El "problema" de Pedri es que acaba de cumplir 20 años. Y gavi 18. 

Y los comparais con iniesta y xavi que llevaban mil partidos y mil titulos ganados en el mundial 2010.

Por no hablar que villa y pedrito se mean en toda la delantera de españa 2022.

Criticas ridiculas.


----------



## artemis (6 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> No te veo bien en matemáticas.
> 
> Morata= 3 goles
> Gavi 1 gol + Ferran 2 goles = 3 goles
> ...



Que facil caes en la trampa, solo Morata ha metido los mismos que todos los que han ido del farsa... Y Busquets falla el penalti


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2022)

Ya oigo sirenas de la policia loool


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Mejor caer con Marruecos. Si nos coge Brasil nos devuelve los 7 de Costa Rica


----------



## Berrón (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## rjota (6 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> LE me gusta como entrenador, porq imagínate lo que puede venir a entrenar la selección, Jemez, Marcelinos de la vida. Pero si, eso ya lo dije, tiene 26 tíos para la lista y los jugadores de ataque eran clónicos unos de otros porque es un cabezon. Faltaba un B.Iglesias para sacarlo 10-15 min a rematar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Del portero ni idea, pero el disparo iba centrado.


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

Francia se ha quedado muy preocupada con la clasificación de Marruecos. Están acojonados.


----------



## Torosalvaje (6 Dic 2022)

Entiendo que los que dicen que hemos perdido porque LE no ha llevado a Caballo Loco Ramos, con más años que la Giralda o al eterno suplente, ya treintañero de Nacho, están troleando. 

Nuestro problema es que los mejores jugadores que tenemos están muy verdes y que nuestro mejor delantero está tullido. No hay más.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Mirémoslo por el lado positivo
> 
> No nos ha ganado meado ni Portugal, ni Brasil, ni Francia, ni Argentina



te lo cambio


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y quienes serian titulares en detrimento de Olmo?
> 
> Quienes son esos jugadores españoles de nivelazo?



Primero, si Ansu Fati no está para jugar, no lo lleves. Pero si lo llevas, lo pones hasta que te pete, porque tiene mil veces más gol que los tres que ha puesto juntos.

Luego si dices más a largo plazo, tienes que empezar a mirar a jugadores con proyección. Para mí Yeremi Pino lo tendría que haber jugado todo. Nos hubiésemos ido a casa igual, pero tiene un techo mucho más alto que los demás.

Pero para eso hay que aceptar que éste no va a ser tu Mundial, y eso LE no lo sabe hacer, se cree que sus medianías son mejores que las medianías de los demás porque él los entrena mejor.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

No en serio, hay que ampliar el debate un poquito de lo que es una selección y de lo que no es una selección.

Si no se puede opinar porque está to cerrao en no se sabe qué pasillos, pues que le pongan otro ejcudo o algo


----------



## filets (6 Dic 2022)

Pedri es una puta basura sobrevalorada
Como Gavi 
y como todo lo que juega en el Barça y en al Atl de Madrid
Porque toda la prensa esta amenzada por el poder para hablar bien del Barça y patetico y mal del Madrid


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> El "problema" de Pedri es que acaba de cumplir 20 años. Y gavi 18.
> 
> Y los comparais con iniesta y xavi que llevaban mil partidos y mil titulos ganados en el mundial 2010.
> 
> ...



El problema es quien los ha llevado ahí con 20 y 18 años y quien nos ha hecho creer que ya estaban en su punto. No, no lo están, por eso muchos pedíamos a Canales, merino, thiago, fabián,...


----------



## Blackest (6 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Se ganó a Costa Rica, un equipo limitado con jugadores jubilados rellemados para jugar.
> 
> Se empató, y gracias, con Alemania, y rogando el pitido final.
> 
> ...



Es absolutamente patetico, la seleccion mas facil de la fase y lo unico que sabemos hacer son 1k pases.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

En la vida uno tiene derecho a quejarse cuando hace su parte.

Marruecos ha tirado a puerta más que España (3 tiros de Marruecos contra 2 de España), y España es mejor que Marruecos... claro que si. España NO ha hecho su parte, y como no ha hecho su parte, no tiene derecho a quejarse. En el fútbol hay que LLEGAR A LA PORTERIA, me da igual si es tocando, contraatacando, con balones largos o metiendo melones a la olla. Se trata de meter goles, no de hacer cabriolas.

Antes de la España campeona, a España la recuerdo haciendo su parte muchas veces, y luego con el azar no favoreciéndola. Desde 2014, todas las eliminaciones de España son justas y todo lo que ha obtenido es justo. Incluso en 2021 puedo decir que hasta tuvo "suerte", pero el día de Italia en semifinales peleó al menos de tu a tu. En 2016, 2018 y 2022 se ha ido en Octavos con toda justicia.

Enhorabuena a Marruecos, que ha hecho su parte, no como nosotros.

Respecto a cambios futuribles, cuando acabe el Mundial. De momento esto sigue y quedan 9 equipos en competición. Ojalá Suiza en semifinales. Me conformo con que no gane Argentina, y a ser posible tampoco Francia... pero antes Francia que Argentina.


----------



## Manero (6 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Para el espectáculo, para el fútbol y para el Mundial la eliminación de España, que es el equipo más aburrido, es una buena noticia.



Marruecos tampoco son la alegría de la huerta que llevan todo el Mundial jugando a encerrarse en su área.

Hoy con la suma de España + Marruecos la consecuencia ha sido el partido más aburrido de todo el Mundial.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Dic 2022)

Vaya verguenza que te ganen a dar patadas a la pelota los follacabras de ahí abajo del estrecho.

Saludos.


----------



## el ruinas II (6 Dic 2022)

comienzan las reacciones a la eliminacion


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El problema es quien los ha llevado ahí con 20 y 18 años y quien nos ha hecho creer que ya estaban en su punto. No, no lo están, por eso muchos pedíamos a Canales, merino, thiago, fabián,...



El mejor centrocampista actual de España es Brais Mendez. Y ademas golea.


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los centrales me refiero a cargarse a Eric, Guillamón e incluso Pau y traerte a dos centrales que lo sean de verdad. A Gramos le quedan un par de años y David García sabe defender.
> Kepa es mejor portero que unai. Su cagada fue irse a Inglaterra, pero hay que rescatarlo.



Pero si los 2 reservas juegan en el Brighton, es una selección de amigotes (en realidad de jovenuzos como escusa para no llevar a los que le caen mal)


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> ¿Qué pollas dices?
> 
> Toma tu fútbol moderno. Eliminados por una banda que no sabe ni dar un pase en profundidad, sólo correr y arrear al contrario.
> 
> ...



Eres retra?


----------



## Lake (6 Dic 2022)

El penalty tirado por Busquets creo que es el peor que he visto jamás , y el más maricón .
Te hace preguntarte cosas.


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

Y Rubiales y Molina, ahí tapaditos, para seguir chupando del bote.

RUbiales, DIMISIÓN!!!!!


----------



## Santutxu (6 Dic 2022)

Ha quedado una tarde "morocotuda"..


Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Entiendo que los que dicen que hemos perdido porque LE no ha llevado a Caballo Loco Ramos, con más años que la Giralda o al eterno suplente, ya treintañero de Nacho, están troleando.
> 
> Nuestro problema es que los mejores jugadores que tenemos están muy verdes y que nuestro mejor delantero está tullido. No hay más.



Pues claro. Pero mola mas decir que la culpa del empate de hoy es no haber colgado 1000 balones. 

Supongo que la critica a Belgica y Croacia es que tocaron poco contra marruecos.


----------



## Scardanelli (6 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Pedri es una puta basura sobrevalorada
> Como Gavi
> y como todo lo que juega en el Barça y en al Atl de Madrid
> Porque toda la prensa esta amenzada por el poder para hablar bien del Barça y patetico y mal del Madrid



Los enanos del rondismo son una cosa patética. Pero es que Balde…


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

comentario de los mas valorados en Marca :

*Los maximos goleadores Españoles de la liga son Borja Iglesias, Iago Aspas, Joselu y Brais Mendez, ninguno en la selección






*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Las grandes competiciones se ganan sobretodo con jugadores de edad media, no con todo chavalines.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Príncipes de ninguna parte, Ausencios, yernos, fanatismos regionales, nadie en su sitio, possesió de nada de nada...

Es un disparate


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2022)

Lake dijo:


> El penalty tirado por Busquets creo que es el peor que he visto jamás , y el más maricón .
> Te hace preguntarte cosas.



Que os lo he puesto antes. Busquets tiene una cláusula en su contrato que le restan 1 millón de euros por gol marcado.


----------



## fred (6 Dic 2022)

Las caritas de Ronaldo en el banquillo van a dar mas espectaculo que el partido de España.


----------



## Berrón (6 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> D'alessandro explotando en el chiricirco jajajaja



¿Que canal es?


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

La Espanya actual me recuerda a la seleccion mediocre de antes del 2008 que abria la Boca demasiado temprano y siempre quedaba eliminada en octavos de final.

Voy a ver a los portus a ver si almenos los unicos ibericos que quedan saben aun meter Goles.


----------



## Scardanelli (6 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Marruecos tampoco son la alegría de la huerta que llevan todo el Mundial jugando a encerrarse en su área.
> 
> Hoy con la suma de España + Marruecos la consecuencia ha sido el partido más aburrido de todo el Mundial.



Marruecos es la Grecia del 2004.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pues claro. Pero mola mas decir que la culpa del empate de hoy es no haber colgado 1000 balones.
> 
> Supongo que la critica a Belgica y Croacia es que tocaron poco contra marruecos.



Bélgica es una banda que le va a costar volver a remontar. Croacia era el primer partido y sufren un poco de lo mismo que nosotros.


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> ¿Que canal es?


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> *ATENCION : ESTA PARA REMATAR :
> 
> (del Marca) : BUSQUETS NO ACLARA SU FUTURO CON LA SELECCION
> 
> esto pinta cada vez mejor : tenemos al jubilado muerto este hasta que cumpla los 40 *



Entiendo que Costa Rica estire hasta esas edades a sus jugadores, pero España tiene material.
Sin ir más lejos, si adelanta a Rodri hoy (que lo tenía de central), y sienta a Busquets, podrían haber jugado con 10, y no se hubiera notado.


----------



## Le Truhan (6 Dic 2022)

Esperemos que pronto se cambie el estilo de España, sino llegarán más y más fracasos. Y España sin chutar no puedes ganar a nadie.


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

Suena Luis Enrique para el FC Andorra


----------



## Scardanelli (6 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> comentario de los mas valorados en Marca :
> 
> *Los maximos goleadores Españoles de la liga son Borja Iglesias, Iago Aspas, Joselu y Brais Mendez, ninguno en la selección
> 
> ...



España tiene una mala generación. Mucho perdedor y mucho insulso del rondismo… pero si además pones a Gavi y Pedri y Ausencio de 9… qué esperas…


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Dic 2022)

Ahora que se case la hija de Luis Enrique de penalti ¿Te imaginas?


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pues claro. Pero mola mas decir que la culpa del empate de hoy es no haber colgado 1000 balones.
> 
> Supongo que la critica a Belgica y Croacia es que tocaron poco contra marruecos.



pero si no es perder,es no crear practicamente nada en 120 minutos,pero habra que suponer que el entrenador ha estado impecable y era imposible hacerlo mejor…


----------



## The Replicant (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El mejor centrocampista actual de España es Brais Mendez. Y ademas golea.



No sé si el mejor pero este año lo estaba haciendo bien y ahora sí merecía ser convocado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Aquí en el jilou hace 3 días te caían insultos y barbaridades si cuestionabas algo de La Coja

y ahora qué hacemos?


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Lo bueno que ya solo queda una semana de Mundial, asi que se puede disfrutar aunque tu equipo no esté.

Paises Bajos - Argentina: Voy con Paises Bajos
Brasil - Croacia: Si pasan Paises Bajos, que pase Croacia. Si pasa Argentina, que pase Brasil. Argentina NO puede ganar el Mundial.

Francia - Inglaterra: Me da igual porque no les soporto. Casi prefiero a Inglaterra levísimamente, pero es susto o muerte, no creo que vaya a sufrir el sábado.
Marruecos - Europea: Voy con la europea, las dos me caen bien.


----------



## Glokta (6 Dic 2022)

rjota dijo:


> Del portero ni idea, pero el disparo iba centrado.



Hombre claro, porque si lo clava a la escuadra/pegado al palo a esa distancia no hay nada que hacer. Me parece un portero que para que no es poco, todavía recuerdo la actuación de De Gea en 2018 que no paro ninguna


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> comienzan las reacciones a la eliminacion



"Ha durado más el partido que uno de Oliver y Benji" JAJAJA


----------



## Le Truhan (6 Dic 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> España tiene una mala generación. Mucho perdedor y mucho insulso del rondismo… pero si además pones a Gavi y Pedri y Ausencio de 9… qué esperas…



Lo principal es eso, esta generación es mala de narices.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> La BBC se ríe de Luis Enrique



Les sobra razón, serán anglos pero la verdad es la verdad la diga quién la diga.


----------



## Chortina Premium (6 Dic 2022)

Al final no me equivoqué, España tenía una selección de mierda, lo dudé con el 7-0 pero el tiempo me dió la razón.


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Suena Luis Enrique para el FC Andorra



*Para la seleccion andorrana


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (6 Dic 2022)

Suena Michel cómo seleccionador


----------



## arriondas (6 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Pedri es una puta basura sobrevalorada
> Como Gavi
> y como todo lo que juega en el Barça y en al Atl de Madrid
> Porque toda la prensa esta amenzada por el poder para hablar bien del Barça y patetico y mal del Madrid



España tiene jugadores muy buenos, pero no tiene jugadores _que acojonen al rival. _No hay un Mbappe, un Lewandowski, un Kane, un Neymar... o un Messi y un Cristiano de temporadas pasadas. Si podemos usar una palabra para definir a la selección, esa es "blandita". Calidad existe, pero no sólo se gana con eso.


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Los únicos jugadores que puedes decir que son top en España hoy en día, de los que han jugado hoy, son Laporte y Rodri. Gavi y Pedri son muy buenos pero están verdes, y eso se nota ahora que a Pedri lo defienden como si fuera el crack del equipo. Incluso contando a esos dos, los otros 7 bajan el nivel muchísimo, sobre todo Unai y Busquets. Como decía mi abuela, de donde no hay no se puede sacar.
> 
> Con Aspas, Borja Iglesias, Gayá, Canales y su puta madre habría sido lo mismo, tampoco os engañéis.



Puede ser, pero tienes otras alternativas, tienes otras vías. Lo que no puede ser es que dependiendo de rivales, condicionantes o jugadores te obceques en jugar de una manera, siempre. Dicho por él eh.


----------



## FeiJiao (6 Dic 2022)

No se quien ha cobrado peor los penaltis, si los japoneses o los españoles


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Que venga Guardiola


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

CR en el banquillo.
Santas pelotas de Santos.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Que venga Guardiola
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283405



Eso, pero que venga con haaland.


----------



## Torosalvaje (6 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> comentario de los mas valorados en Marca :
> 
> *Los maximos goleadores Españoles de la liga son Borja Iglesias, Iago Aspas, Joselu y Brais Mendez, ninguno en la selección
> 
> ...



Ninguno de esos delanteros vale una mierda. Por eso juegan donde juegan.


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Las grandes competiciones se ganan sobretodo con jugadores de edad media, no con todo chavalines.



Y con varios consagrados, no con niñucos acompañados de medianías.

La lista es muy mejorable, pero el nivel actual es pésimo.


----------



## Nebulosas (6 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Totalmente, son odiadores de la Argentina, que se dejó colonizar por ellos y hasta los hemos repoblado
> Nunca lo entenderé.




Ahora, podrán "sambar" como todos los latinoamericanos y alemanes con esto


----------



## ironpipo (6 Dic 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Pero se evito a Brasil



Me autocito para lanzar una pregunta foreros, que habríais preferido un 4 -0 de Brasil o el esperpento de hoy?


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Marruecos tampoco son la alegría de la huerta que llevan todo el Mundial jugando a encerrarse en su área.
> 
> Hoy con la suma de España + Marruecos la consecuencia ha sido el partido más aburrido de todo el Mundial.



4 mundiales le dio a Italia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y quienes serian titulares en detrimento de Olmo?
> 
> Quienes son esos jugadores españoles de nivelazo?



Mañaco MIR.borja iglesias..


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Ninguno de esos delanteros vale una mierda. Por eso juegan donde juegan.



Es que el problema es este.
Hay lo que hay. 
Debemos esperar a que venga una generación mejor.


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique lo ha hecho a propósito. No tenía tiempo para dedicarse al streaming.


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Dic 2022)

El secretillo de la esposa de nuestro presidente queda a buen recaudo. 
Ojo como se clasifique Portugal, que podrían sacar también cosas jugosas de Cristiano. 

Nosotros no sacamos talento y me da que "La Roja" será mucho más "diversa" en 2026, por "equiparación con el resto de Europa" y tal. Eso sí, nuestros "nacionalizados" serán putapénicos no, lo siguiente.


----------



## kikoseis (6 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> La Espanya actual me recuerda a la seleccion mediocre de antes del 2008 que abria la Boca demasiado temprano y siempre quedaba eliminada en octavos de final.
> 
> Voy a ver a los portus a ver si almenos los unicos ibericos que quedan saben aun meter Goles.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283397



Jajaja. Recuerda a Clemente y Zubi. De aquellas también éramos unos genios del juego y de los penaltis.


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El problema es quien los ha llevado ahí con 20 y 18 años y quien nos ha hecho creer que ya estaban en su punto. No, no lo están, por eso muchos pedíamos a Canales, merino, thiago, fabián,...



Este era un mundial para rodar a los chavales que van a competir los proximos 10 años. 

En 2006 hicimos el ridiculo en octavos contra francia y ya no valia nadie. Ni tampoco luis aragones

Equipo que se la pega contra rusia:

nacho, pique, sergio ramos, alba, koke , busquets, silva, isco, asensio, diego costa. 

El 9 tanque, los dos del madrid que pedis y un mediocampo sin pedris ni gavis del tiki taka,. Y dimos puta vergüenza.


----------



## Ritalapollera (6 Dic 2022)

Por si quedaba alguna duda...






Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

Ya veréis cuando llegue el partido de vuelta en Ceuta y Melilla


----------



## Manero (6 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Que facil caes en la trampa, solo Morata ha metido los mismos que todos los que han ido del farsa... Y Busquets falla el penalti



Comparar los goles de un delantero centro con los de jugadores de otras posiciones solo se te podía ocurrir a ti. Y Morata y Llorente no se han atrevido a tirar un penalti, ahí se ve la falta de cojones de los que se queja continuamente el Cholo de su plantilla.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

Lucho dimite, Marcelino está en camino.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

AS: 
*Luis Enrique se ha ido de la piña y ha dejado solos a los jugadores*


----------



## Topollillo (6 Dic 2022)

Que humillación, ni un puto gol, que parsimonia chutando penaltis, tirar por tirar.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

LE y los jugadores creen que han hecho un buen mundial porque han tenido la posesión y eso les lleva a decir que han controlado sus partidos, y que es injusto que se vayan por penaltys ... Y no es un chiste


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> *ATENCION : ESTA PARA REMATAR :
> 
> (del Marca) : BUSQUETS NO ACLARA SU FUTURO CON LA SELECCION
> 
> esto pinta cada vez mejor : tenemos al jubilado muerto este hasta que cumpla los 40 *



A ver, que los parásitos no se van voluntariamente. Hay que desinfectar.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Aquí en el jilou hace 3 días te caían insultos y barbaridades si cuestionabas algo de La Coja
> 
> y ahora qué hacemos?



Judas, de los tuyos del pupas mejor ni hablar vaya tuercebotas que han sido en este mundial.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Hannibaal (6 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Entiendo que los que dicen que hemos perdido porque LE no ha llevado a Caballo Loco Ramos, con más años que la Giralda o al eterno suplente, ya treintañero de Nacho, están troleando.
> 
> Nuestro problema es que los mejores jugadores que tenemos están muy verdes y que nuestro mejor delantero está tullido. No hay más.



Ramos es uno de los mejores centrales de los últimos 20 años y el defensor mas goleador, aunque esté en declive la calidad no se pierde (y sigue siendo mejor que Erik Garcia, Balde o Laporte) ni tampoco la jerarquía de alguien que ha sido multicampeón de la Champions, multicampeón de Europa y campeón del Mundo, es que aunque no hubiese jugado ni un minuto su presencia en el banquillo habría sumado confianza al grupo, pero yo creo que estaba para jugar y necesitabamos a un jugador guarro como el entre tanto blandengue. 

También fue una cagada no haber llevado a gente con experiencia y calidad como Canales o a B.Iglesias por pura soberbia porque a día de hoy el último es el delantero español en mejor forma y además ofreciendo un perfil diferente al resto.


----------



## Nebulosas (6 Dic 2022)

Con esto se sienten felices, como perdedores!!!

Te aseguro que ahora son todos "sambadores", con tal que los argentinos no ganemos.

Es así, se alegran que nosotros no ganemos y luego lloran porque a nosotros nos chupa un huevo que pierdan.

Si hubieran sido más empaticos, nosotros tambien lo seriamos. Ahora, no. Ya leí lo anterior.


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

Suena Xavi para suplir a Luis Enrique y dar así una línea continuísta al preciosista juego de la selección.


----------



## Evangelion (6 Dic 2022)

Donde ver Portugal?


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

Lake dijo:


> El penalty tirado por Busquets creo que es el peor que he visto jamás , y el más maricón .
> Te hace preguntarte cosas.



el aura de intocable que tiene Busquets no tiene explicacion racional,cuando es un simple cono ahi en medio,recibe y la devuelve a 3 o 4 metros todo el rato…y encima sin velocidad


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Por si quedaba alguna duda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombrreeee, faltaría más. Esas directrices vienen de arriba.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Suena Michel cómo seleccionador



No me parece peor que Luis Enrique, al menos no va a proyectarse como una estrella del firmamento.

A lo mejor es lo que se necesita, un entrenador normal.
Hasta Marcelino (que no lo trago) o Bordalás, me parecen buenos, al menos salen al campo con un plan (cada uno con el suyo).

Tocar y tocar valía para un Barça con Messi, o una España con Iniesta, Villa, Torres, etc.

Hay que mirar cómo compiten equipos como Suiza, y el nivel real de sus jugadores.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Judas, de los tuyos del pupas mejor ni hablar vaya tuercebotas que han sido en este mundial.
> Pozdrawiam.



La culpa es de Koke, del Cholo...

To lo demás es futuro y depresión perpetua intocapla


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Es que un outlier es que coño pasa en España que no sale un delantero diferencial de verdad nunca.
Con la afición y recursos que se dedican.
Es que es hasta raro. 
Un jugador español que te resuelva un partido el solo?
O jugamos como equipo como los ángeles o nada.
En una competición tan corta como un mundial tener un jugador diferencial es media vida.
Solo salen muy buenos jugadores de equipo. 
Pero crack de verdad ni uno. Nunca.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Me autocito para lanzar una pregunta foreros, que habríais preferido un 4 -0 de Brasil o el esperpento de hoy?



No hubiésemos llegado a cuatros ganando contra croacia pero es mucho más digno perder contra croacia que contra una banda de desarrapados moros de mierda con cara de desnutrición crónica.


----------



## Jack Jarrod (6 Dic 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> ¿Ya no se tiran penaltis por arriba buscando escuadra? Ni a los moros les ha hecho falta.



No, hombre, no, que eso es muy antiguo, el _"antifútbol"_. Además, para lanzar así hay que tener bemoles y técnica, como Neeskens:

​


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Bordalás



Bua, EL ESTILO.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

LE : "me ha sorprendido gratamente el 8 de marruecos, no sé cómo se llama, espectacular"


----------



## Nebulosas (6 Dic 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Me autocito para lanzar una pregunta foreros, que habríais preferido un 4 -0 de Brasil o el esperpento de hoy?




Un 4 a 0 de Brasil sería algo presentable o comparás a Brasil con Marruecos?


----------



## Manero (6 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Es dogma en mucha gente; dió un mundial y muuuuuuchas vergüenzas posteriores.



En el Mundial de Rusia con Lopetegui/Hierro no se jugaba al tikitaka y dimos la misma pena que en este Mundial cayendo también en 1/8. Lo importante es tener talento y ni hace 4 años ni ahora lo hay en especial en las 2 áreas que es donde se deciden los partidos.

Al menos ahora hay una generación muy joven de jugadores que se han curtido en este Mundial y que dentro de 4 años pueden dar guerra de verdad.


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique: " Me ha sorprendido mucho el número 8, juega muy bien, no se como se llama".

Sin comentarios


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Este era un mundial para rodar a los chavales que van a competir los proximos 10 años.
> 
> En 2006 hicimos el ridiculo en octavos contra francia y ya no valia nadie. Ni tampoco luis aragones
> 
> ...



Pero si estaba Hierro que no sabe ni mantener al Oviedo en segunda de seleccionador porque echaron a Lopetegui por irse al Madrid.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Un 4 a 0 de Brasil sería algo presentable o comparás a Brasil con Marruecos?



Si un equipo mejor me gana, me gana.

Pero si un equipo peor me gana porque yo no hago mi trabajo... ME JODE.


----------



## Nebulosas (6 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Que humillación, ni un puto gol, que parsimonia chutando penaltis, tirar por tirar.




Y ni siquiera eramos "panchitos", fueron los MOROS!!!!

Me cago en tu puta alma!


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Con esto se sienten felices, como perdedores!!!
> 
> Te aseguro que ahora son todos "sambadores", con tal que los argentinos no ganemos.
> 
> ...



Yo prefiero que gane Argentina, en otras ocasiones (la final contra Alemania) no merecieron perder.

Otro tema será que hagan méritos para ganar, que estará por ver, pero bien podría ser.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Dic 2022)

Hoy la sensacion que daba es que España habria caido eliminada ante cualquiera. Y en el hipotetico caso de haber pasado a cuartos, tambien.


----------



## El Pionero (6 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> No me parece peor que Luis Enrique, al menos no va a proyectarse como una estrella del firmamento.
> 
> A lo mejor es lo que se necesita, un entrenador normal.
> Hasta Marcelino (que no lo trago) o Bordalás, me parecen buenos, al menos salen al campo con un plan (cada uno con el suyo).
> ...



A mi me gusta Emery como seleccionador


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Tenemos fútbol otra vez. Juega Portugal y Bruno Fernandes


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Luis Enrique: " Me ha sorprendido mucho el número 8, juega muy bien, no se como se llama".
> 
> Sin comentarios



Luis Enrique sólo conoce si ombligo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

A Luisenrique se la sopla todo
lo tiene muy claro
No se podría hacer peor, pero es el futuro

erfuturo


Eeerfoturoooo


----------



## Nebulosas (6 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> No hubiésemos llegado a cuatros ganando contra croacia pero es mucho más digno perder contra croacia que contra una banda de desarrapados moros de mierda con cara de desnutrición crónica.


----------



## Betty W. (6 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que desde que LE perdió a su hija perdió la racionalidad y le da igual todo.


----------



## HDR (6 Dic 2022)

- La base de la selección, tanto en jugadores como estilo, es un equipo de fracasados y perdedores que son brutalmente humillados cada vez que juegan una eliminatoria contra un equipo mínimamente serio.

- Cuando Gavi es el mejor del partido, se le sustituye. Cuando Nico Williams es el mejor del partido, se le sustituye.

- Salen a la contra trotando o andando y la abortan con pase hacia atrás.

- Saques de esquina en corto, "gilicórners", porque estaban aterrados de un posible rebote y consecuente contra de la morisma, debido a que saben que tienen una defensa de mierda.

- Defensa de mierda por no haber convocado a Ramos, que le haría sombra a Luis Enrique, y este ya no sería rey en el país de los ciegos.

- No saben atacar, no saben defender, no saben contraatacar, no saben marrullear, no saben jugar a balón parado. Sólo saben dar pases.
Incluso cuando tiran penaltis siguen dando pases.

- Dimisión de Luis Enrique inmediata, ya está tardando, sea voluntaria o cese.

- Ejecución de Luis Enrique al alba, en el patio del Palacio Real, por hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es que un outlier es que coño pasa en España que no sale un delantero diferencial de verdad nunca.
> Con la afición y recursos que se dedican.
> Es que es hasta raro.
> Un jugador español que te resuelva un partido el solo?
> ...



Yo creo que el problema son las academias de los grandes clubs que enseguida que alguien mete 20 goles en el Congo o el amazonas se lo traen a vivir aquí y no dejan hueco a los locales.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Dic 2022)

En algo hemos avanzado, antes España caia eliminada sin merecerlo, ahora cuando caemos, lo hacemos merecidamente.


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Dic 2022)

Esta vez no se le puede echar la culpa al real Madrid.

Hoy todos eran casi del Barca y el Manchester City.


----------



## Glokta (6 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Yo prefiero que gane Argentina, en otras ocasiones (la final contra Alemania) no merecieron perder.
> 
> Otro tema será que hagan méritos para ganar, que estará por ver, pero bien podría ser.



Lo q no merecieron es plantarse en esa final

Argentina veremos a ver que hace contra un equipo que los defensas metan la pierna y sepan dar dos pases seguidos


----------



## HATE (6 Dic 2022)

Ya se va llenando el hilo de barcelonistas justificando la eliminación porque los jugadores son muy jovenes y no tienen suficiente calidad.

Lo de cambiar la idea de juego o al entrenador lo dejamos para otro dia.


----------



## filets (6 Dic 2022)

Todos los paises del EJE fuera del mundial
Los jvdios lo controlan todo


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Menudo futuro que nos han montao
sin presente


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

En 2014: Ganamos un partido (A Australia)
En 2016: Ganamos dos partidos (A Turquía y R.Checa)
En 2018: Ganamos un partido (A Irán)
En 2021: Ganamos un partido (A Eslovaquia)
En 2022: Ganamos un partido (A Costa Rica)

Ese es el BALANCE.


----------



## Manero (6 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> 4 mundiales le dio a Italia



Si no digo que el catenaccio no de buenos resultados, solo digo que tal y como lo practican los marroquíes se hace muy aburrido verlos porque al menos hoy han renunciado incluso a las contras.

La Italia del 82 por la intensidad que le metían eran una selección que daba gusto verlos.


----------



## Ritalapollera (6 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> En algo hemos avanzado, antes España caia eliminada sin merecerlo, ahora cuando caemos, lo hacemos merecidamente.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Antes siempre caíamos tras robos escandalosos, ahora caemos merecidamente.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Luis Enrique sólo conoce si ombligo.



No quiere a nadie en su equipo que le pueda hacer sombra. Se rodea de borregos.


----------



## Topollillo (6 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Y ni siquiera eramos "panchitos", fueron los MOROS!!!!
> 
> Me cago en tu puta alma!



¿Que hace un pancho en este foro?, morirás siendo pobre y soñando con tocar a una europea rubia de ojos azules, tu única razón de vivir tiraflechas.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bua, EL ESTILO.



Hombre, estoy de coña, el plan del entrenador de Marruecos ha sido el de Bordalás, y le salió.

Mejor tener plan que lo que hemos visto hoy, jugadores sin explicarse cómo han podido ser eliminados, si ellos han "dominado" todo el tiempo, y es que esa deformación del fútbol, y no saber que se gana marcando más goles, es el problema.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

No lo había pensado... podría ser.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que Luis Enrique decidio salir con Llorente de lateral derecho, porque ayer debio tomarse una docena de huevos duros para cenar.


----------



## ArturoB (6 Dic 2022)

La cuestión es que no se ve equipo ni para el próximo mundial dentro de 4 años...no veo potencial. No tenemos ninguno puntero que ilusione.


----------



## cebollo (6 Dic 2022)

Cualquier cosa es mejor que perder contra musulmonos.


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> No quiere a nadie en su equipo que le pueda hacer sombra. Se rodea de borregos.



Es un Perro Sánchez vitaminado.


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Si no digo que el catenaccio no de buenos resultados, solo digo que tal y como lo practican los marroquíes se hace muy aburrido verlos porque al menos hoy han renunciado incluso a las contras.
> 
> La Italia del 82 por la intensidad que le metían eran una selección que daba gusto verlos.



Hasta las eliminatorias no sabían que había que meter goles. pasaron rondas de milagro. Hasta semis no se la sacaron.


----------



## EGO (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique es el mas claro ejemplo de TRAIDOR nacional que existe.

Diciendo que le gustaria haber nacido vasco,diciendo que ser catalan es la ostia,de compadreo con los moros todo el partido y tomando decisiones con el objetivo de perder.

Este tio deberia ser fusilado.


----------



## Glokta (6 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> En el Mundial de Rusia con Lopetegui/Hierro no se jugaba al tikitaka y dimos la misma pena que en este Mundial cayendo también en 1/8. Lo importante es tener talento y ni hace 4 años ni ahora lo hay en especial en las 2 áreas que es donde se deciden los partidos.
> 
> Al menos ahora hay una generación muy joven de jugadores que se han curtido en este Mundial y que dentro de 4 años pueden dar guerra de verdad.



Como q no? Viste el partido de Rusia con 100 toquecitos y 4-5 ocasiones y aun así fueron mas que en este. Le echaron la culpa de ese mundial a Asensio/Isco cuando Iniesta iba comprando vuelo para Japón, Busquets era lento y pechofrio, Koke la nada y De Gea no paro ninguna


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Betty W. dijo:


> Yo creo que desde que LE perdió a su hija perdió la racionalidad y le da igual todo.



pues puede ser cierto, este hombre se ve a si mismo más allá del bien y del mal.
No le culpo, perder a un hijo debe ser horrible
En todo caso, nos ha eliminado un rival muy inferior, debería irse


----------



## Nebulosas (6 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Ahora, podrán "sambar" como todos los latinoamericanos y alemanes con esto




Les gusta muchachos? A nosotros los argentinos todos uds, nos odian y aman a los brazucas. Bueno, yo creo que los franceses actuales al ser mas negros que los negros brazucas les van a romper el orto y todos uds. terminarán llorando como maricas que son!


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No lo había pensado... podría ser.



O Miguel Ángel Lotina


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Dic 2022)

Betty W. dijo:


> Yo creo que desde que LE perdió a su hija perdió la racionalidad y le da igual todo.



Siempore ha sido así de gilipollas,


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Luis Enrique es el mas claro ejemplo de TRAIDOR nacional que existe.
> 
> Diciendo que le gustaria haber nacido vasco,diciendo que ser catalan es la ostia,de compadreo con los moros todo el partido y tomando decisiones con el objetivo de perder.
> 
> Este tio deberia ser fusilado.



Para añadir: nos elimina un mena nacido en Madrid... cría cuervos y tal


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Gavi mojón de horo y Pedrín sigue buscando la puerta de salida del heztadio


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Hace 10 días todo el mundo diciendo que esta era una selección de autor, los hombres de Lucho y no sé cuantas tonterías, y ahora le echamos la culpa a cualquiera menos al seleccionador.

Si esta era su selección, y la selección ha fracasado, Luis Enrique ha fracasado. Ni juventud ni hostias.


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> pero si no es perder,es no crear practicamente nada en 120 minutos,pero habra que suponer que el entrenador ha estado impecable y era imposible hacerlo mejor…



Han estado HORRIBLES TODOS tomando decisiones, en pases faciles, en remates, en desmarques... si se quiere rajar de luis enrique porque ha llevado una seleccion demasiado inexperta, pues vale. 

Pero hoy es un partido qeu si metes el primero les metes un carro. Y no han metido el primero por falta de sangre, de jerarquia o de calidad del puto morata en las mil veces que han rondado el area.


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Sir Connor (6 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Suena Luis Enrique para el FC Andorra



No que va lo va a fichar el atletico......para hundirlo mas...


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Antes siempre caíamos tras robos escandalosos, ahora caemos merecidamente.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Pues si. O por lo menos el equipo daba todo lo que tenía.

En 1994: 2-1 contra Italia con lo del codazo
En 1996: Por penalties contra Inglaterra (Organizador), después de un partido igualado.
En 1998: Ridiculo
En 2000: Penalty para ir a la prórroga contra Francia (Que luego fue campeona) fallado en el 89'.
En 2002: El ROBAZO de Corea.
En 2004: Justo nos tocó jugar en el grupo con las 2 finalistas.
En 2006: Cruce injusto contra Francia, perdemos en un partido igualado.
....

Vamos antes de la época ganadora, el único torneo donde puedes decir "que se hizo mal" fue en 1998. El resto de eliminaciones podrían "no haber acotencido" o fueron situaciones muy al límite donde claramente salió cruz.

Desde 2014, todo ha sido merecido. Incluso en 2021 llegamos algo más lejos de lo que seguramente merecímos.


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

No sé porque la gente está sorprendida con la eliminación.

Era un partido de competición no nacional y jugaba el Barsa.

Hasta suerte ha habido, que no nos han goleado


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Para añadir: nos elimina un mena nacido en Madrid... cría cuervos y tal



Si ha nacido en Madrid no puede ser mena, por definición. Un poco de propiedad.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> LE me gusta como entrenador, porq imagínate lo que puede venir a entrenar la selección, Jemez, Marcelinos de la vida. Pero si, eso ya lo dije, tiene 26 tíos para la lista y los jugadores de ataque eran clónicos unos de otros porque es un cabezon. Faltaba un B.Iglesias para sacarlo 10-15 min a rematar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un Marcelino que juega a un 4-4-2 tendría que modificar el sistema y medio camuflarlo en un 4-2-3-1 (como Francia) para que se parezca al puto 4-3-3 que parece ser una imposición.

Un doble pivote con Rodri-Mikel Merino es sólido,
delante de ellos el jugón que quieras con libertad,
Olmo, Pedri, Canales, etc,

en las bandas tíos con físico/desborde y arriba un rematador,

así están jugando todas las selecciones buenas,

el puto Tiki Taka está obsoleto,

LE peca de ser demasiado testarudo.

A ver quién será el próximo seleccionador,
sabiendo como es LE, el mismo va a querer irse.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (6 Dic 2022)

El PSOE y Los Comunistas en el gobierno, Rubiales en La Federación, Luis Enrique de entrenador, y medio Barcelona en la Selección. Ha perdido Expaña


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Yo creo que el problema son las academias de los grandes clubs que enseguida que alguien mete 20 goles en el Congo o el amazonas se lo traen a vivir aquí y no dejan hueco a los locales.



Algo así debe ser, porque estadísticamente no es ni medio normal.

Y en un mundial un crack es clave. 
O jugamos como dios y marcamos pronto y el otro se abre. O nada de nada.
Coño hasta Polonia te saca un lewandowski, noruega un haaland, bulgaria un stoichkov., suecia un ibrahimovic..paises mierdosos en futbol que sacan cracks mundiales..
Por no hablar de Holanda que son 4 gatos y cada 15 o 20 años sacan un crack diferencial, Cruyff, Van Basten, Bergkamp...

En España nunca. Buenos jugadores de equipo. Pero diferenciales ni uno.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Luis Enrique: " Me ha sorprendido mucho el número 8, juega muy bien, no se como se llama".
> 
> Sin comentarios




en su linea de chulo , cinico , jeta , lleno de ego , reirse de todos , resentido , lleno de rabia y odio , asqueado , .....


----------



## Manero (6 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Hasta las eliminatorias no sabían que había que meter goles. pasaron rondas de milagro. Hasta semis no se la sacaron.



Ya pasaron la primera fase de milagro, pero acuérdate del Brasil-Italia de Sarriá que está considerado como uno de los mejores sino el mejor partido de todos los mundiales. 

Y aquella Italia practicaba el catenaccio, pero comparar aquello con el Marruecos de hoy es como comparar el oro auténtico con el oro del moro.


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

España no tiene o tiene pocas estrellas. Si encima no llevas a los mejores que van despuntando porque no son de la secta del sobeteo del balón, o porque son veteranos y juegan en el PSG, pues sale este bluf.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

VAMOS PORTUGAL


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Estoy en la banlieue y como pegan bocinazos los coches.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> en su linea de chulo , cinico , jeta , lleno de ego , reirse de todos , resentido , lleno de rabia y odio , asqueado , .....



Al menos ha reconocido que se ha equivocado con Sarabia...


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> No quiere a nadie en su equipo que le pueda hacer sombra. Se rodea de borregos.



Tiene el perfil del tipo que en las empresas capa a sus subordinados, y no es capaz de delegar, lo quiere controlar todo y se rodea de aduladores.

Al final, si tienes ese problema tienes que entrar a saco o eliminar ese departamento, nadie es capaz de tener la iniciativa, no encuentras a nadie con personalidad, ni capacidad de liderar.

Al final, al menor contratiempo, sabes que nadie está a la altura.


----------



## Smurf (6 Dic 2022)

¿Habéis oído que han preguntado a Luis Enrique por su futuro y ha dicho que no está preocupado porque tiene más salidas que el metro?

Y Ferrán ha dicho que ha sido una experiencia muy positiva de la que han aprendido mucho, que LE es un gran seleccionador y que espera que en la siguiente puedan salir mejor las cosas.

Pues eso. Catalanes, negros, vascos, rojos, toda la escoria enemiga de España.


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Hace 10 días todo el mundo diciendo que esta era una selección de autor, los hombres de Lucho y no sé cuantas tonterías, y ahora le echamos la culpa a cualquiera menos al seleccionador.
> 
> Si esta era su selección, y la selección ha fracasado, Luis Enrique ha fracasado. Ni juventud ni hostias.



y segundos favoritos tras brasil, pero eligieron cagarse y cagaos vuelven


----------



## Betty W. (6 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Si ha nacido en Madrid no puede ser mena, por definición. Un poco de propiedad.




Hijo de extranjero nacido en España NO es español, tienen la nacionalidad de los padres, por eso se la puede quitar.

En España tenemos el ius sanguini, no el ius soli


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Que me explique LE la diferencia entre llevarse a estos o llevarse a Aspas, merino, canales, gramos, david garcía,...



Es que ese es el problema. Que hubiera cambiado?
Mas allá de filias y fobias. Nada.
Es un puto erial de calidad diferencial. Sobretodo arriba.


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Dic 2022)

Ahora quien hara los streamers de luis Enrrique... ?


----------



## Evangelion (6 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Si ha nacido en Madrid no puede ser mena, por definición. Un poco de propiedad.



Si puede, en España no se obtiene la nacionalidad por nacimiento, se obtiene por ascendencia.


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Pero si estaba Hierro que no sabe ni mantener al Oviedo en segunda de seleccionador porque echaron a Lopetegui por irse al Madrid.



Y antes dos ridiculos con del bosque.

Y si no eres muy joven recordaras la eurocopa de portugual con Saez al mando y Baul de superestrella. 

Si lo de hoy os parece ridiculo o si creeis que el problema es el estilo... no vivisteis aquella euro de españa.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Al menos ha reconocido que se ha equivocado con Sarabia...




o sea que ha reconocido 1 de sus 100 fallos.

bueno.... va mejorando.... antes no reconocia nada


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Les gusta muchachos? A nosotros los argentinos todos uds, nos odian y aman a los brazucas. Bueno, yo creo que los franceses actuales al ser mas negros que los negros brazucas les van a romper el orto y todos uds. terminarán llorando como maricas que son!



Yo particularmente no os odio, simplemente no soporto lo pesaos que sois.

El que os creáis la quintaesencia del fútbol con dos mundiales y vuestro afán de compararos continuamente con brasucas o alemanes ya da para comedia.


----------



## aldebariano (6 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283427
> 
> 
> Todos los paises del EJE fuera del mundial
> Los jvdios lo controlan todo



Joder es verdad


----------



## Nebulosas (6 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> ¿Que hace un pancho en este foro?, morirás siendo pobre y soñando con tocar a una europea rubia de ojos azules, tu única razón de vivir tiraflechas.



No se. Pero quienes son los perdedores?



Te quema el orto P E R D E D O R!

Ni siquiera a los moros les pueden ganar!


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Algo así debe ser, porque estadísticamente no es ni medio normal.
> 
> Y en un mundial un crack es clave.
> O jugamos como dios y marcamos pronto y el otro se abre. O nada de nada.
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo que el partido de hoy de Marruecos se lo hace a Francia, y Francia se lo lleva 1-0. Pero tampoco tenemos ese nivel.

Quiero decir, el equipo está equilibrado y compensado. Pero luego, cualquier opción de "diferenciarlo", Luis Enrique no ha querido llevarla. 

Jugar contra un equipo que te pone el muro 60 minutos sin delantero centro...


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Al menos ha reconocido que se ha equivocado con Sarabia...



De cobarde señalar a un jugador, y menos por un penalti.

Está creando polémicas como técnica del calamar.

El problema que tiene es que un equipo que en España estaría al nivel de luchar por la permanencia, ha salido con un plan al campo y lo ha ejecutado bien.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Dic 2022)

Betty W. dijo:


> Hijo de extranjero nacido en España NO es español, tienen la nacionalidad de los padres, por eso se la puede quitar.
> 
> En España tenemos el ius sanguini, no el ius soli



Mena es "menor no acompañado", si nació en España digo yo que estaría acompañado por su madre.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Dic 2022)

Hablamos ya de la estaba que es pedri?


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Vamos Svizzera!!

Dame una alegría hoy...


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Imitando el juego del Barcelona es imposible ganar nada. QUE ABURRIMIENTO!!!!


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Ahora quien hara los streamers de luis Enrrique... ?



¿ Quién ha dicho que Luis Enrique no va a seguir haciendo streamers? En realidad es lo que lew gusta.

Ya se ha quitado la selección de en medio y tiene más tiempo


----------



## Betty W. (6 Dic 2022)

Los marrroquines son MALISSSSSSIMOS!!!!!!

Lo que me interesa es que la gente abra los ojos con esta gente


----------



## Tutankhabrón (6 Dic 2022)

Ahora a dormir pronto, que mañana la mayoría tienen directo en el Pintagram para contarnos los secretos de su nuevo corte de pelito.


----------



## sinosuke (6 Dic 2022)

Un seleccionador nacional se puede equivocar, plantear mal un partido y perderlo quedándonos en la calle. Es una putada pero errar es humanamente comprensible.

*Pero lo que no se puede tolerar,** lo que no es de recibo, es poner de seleccionador a un tipo, a un payaso que lo único que ha hecho es dividir a posta a la afición. *
Un tipo que no admitía ninguna crítica y que si se le hacían decía que eran de "los aficionados del equipo que ya sabemos", en clara alusión al Real Madrid.

Aun con los jugadores mediocres que llevó, las cagadas tácticas han sido clamorosas. De inútil total. Contra Japón, perdiendo 2 a 1 y con 40 minutos por delante, saca a Morata y mete a Ansufati : se queda el equipo sin remate de cabeza durante todos los minutos que se estuvo haciendo centros al área......

Hoy, pudiendo empezar con un delantero puro creando peligro, hace un "invento" de lo suyos, retrasando a Pedri y manteniendo a un negado Ferrán Torres que no debería estar en la selección y que no ha dado pie con bola. 
Para colmo saca a Gavi, el único jugador que le estaba poniendo cojones....y ya lo de traca, faltando 3 minutos de la prórroga mete a Sarabia...y lo hace tirar el primer penalty!!! 
Algo básico, de manual, como es que tire el primer penalty, que es decisivo, un jugador veterano o con personalidad y que lleve ya minutos en el campo...pues no, el "gran genio" del fútbol mundial, decide que un jugador casi frío, que ha entrado hace tres minutos tire el primer penalty......


Puto pedazo de imbécil! A la puta calle YA!


.


----------



## Manero (6 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Como q no? Viste el partido de Rusia con 100 toquecitos y 4-5 ocasiones y aun así fueron mas que en este. Le echaron la culpa de ese mundial a Asensio/Isco cuando Iniesta iba comprando vuelo para Japón, Busquets era lento y pechofrio, Koke la nada y De Gea no paro ninguna



La selección de España en Rusia tenía a varios jubilados que sobraban, pero eso no tiene que ver con lo que yo comentaba. Solo digo que la selección de Lopetegui era muchísimo más directa que la de Luís Enrique. Lopetegui ni en sus clubes ni en la selección ha practicado nunca el tikitaka.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

me da la sensación que hay algún autoboicot dentro de la selección pa que no avance o algo.

Es que hay errores tan llamativos, tan escandalosos, que sólo pueden ser producto de un autoboicot desde dentro


----------



## Topollillo (6 Dic 2022)

A mi el mundial me importa ya un pijo que gane el menos malo.


----------



## gdr100 (6 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Luis Enrique: " Me ha sorprendido mucho el número 8, juega muy bien, no se como se llama".
> 
> Sin comentarios



Esto es de verdad o coña?No me lo puedo creer....


Agradezco link, texto o lo que sea.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> A mi me gusta Emery como seleccionador



Ese ya sólo entrena por dinero, quizá dentro de 5 o 6 años, pero ese perfil vale.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Estoy en la banlieue y como pegan bocinazos los coches.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283432
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283433



Guarda tu coche de la racaille,

que asco de bougnoules.


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> España tiene jugadores muy buenos, pero no tiene jugadores _que acojonen al rival. _No hay un Mbappe, un Lewandowski, un Kane, un Neymar... o un Messi y un Cristiano de temporadas pasadas. Si podemos usar una palabra para definir a la selección, esa es "blandita". Calidad existe, pero no sólo se gana con eso.



Ahora no tenemos cracks, pero al menos parecía, tras el partido contra Costa Rica, que teníamos un equipo conjuntado, ambicioso y con personalidad. Tras el choque, que no partido, contra Alemania, se derrumbaron moralmente, demostrando ser muy blandos. Otras selecciones son modestas pero tienen personalidad, pero España nos ha decepcionado no tanto por la falta de cracks, que ya se sabía, sino por derrumbarse.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

EUROCOPA 2004 

*Delantero**Centrocampista**Defensa*Aranzubía​Athletic​​1​Cañizares​18.12.1969​​23​Iker Casillas​20.05.1981​​2​Capdevila​03.02.1978​​18​César Martín​03.04.1977​​6​Iván Helguera​28.03.1975​​22​Juanito​23.07.1976​​3​Marchena​31.07.1979​​5​Puyol​13.04.1978​​15​Raúl Bravo​14.04.1981​​4​Albelda​01.09.1977​​8​Baraja​11.07.1975​​12​Gabri​10.02.1979​​19​Joaquín​21.07.1981​​21​Valerón​17.06.1975​​14​Vicente​Valencia16.07.1981​​16​Xabi Alonso​Real Sociedad25.11.1981​​20​Xavi​Barcelona25.01.1980​​17​Etxeberria​Athletic05.09.1977​​9​Fernando Torres​Atlético20.03.1984​​11​Luque​Deportivo11.03.1978​​10​Morientes​Mónaco05.04.1976​​7​Raúl

EQUIPAZO
Y ridiculazo


----------



## Topollillo (6 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> No se. Pero quienes son los perdedores?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te preocupes simio, los holandeses os van meter 4 chicharros, pero tu seguirás siendo pobre como toda tu mierda de país.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Hubiese preferido no ir como Italia y ahorrarnos el ridículo. Espero que de esta desaparezcan tanto Luis Enrique cómo el nefasto "tiki taki" de la selección


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Han estado HORRIBLES TODOS tomando decisiones, en pases faciles, en remates, en desmarques... si se quiere rajar de luis enrique porque ha llevado una seleccion demasiado inexperta, pues vale.
> 
> Pero hoy es un partido qeu si metes el primero les metes un carro. Y no han metido el primero por falta de sangre, de jerarquia o de calidad del puto morata en las mil veces que han rondado el area.



Si meten el primero...lo mas probable es que hubiera terminado 1-0 y gracias


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Betty W. dijo:


> Hijo de extranjero nacido en España NO es español, tienen la nacionalidad de los padres, por eso se la puede quitar.
> 
> En España tenemos el ius sanguini, no el ius soli



Su madre es una traidora follamoros, tiene la nacionalidad de origen por sangre el moro.


----------



## Smurf (6 Dic 2022)

Betty W. dijo:


> Hijo de extranjero nacido en España NO es español, tienen la nacionalidad de los padres, por eso se la puede quitar.
> 
> En España tenemos el ius sanguini, no el ius soli



Es que @loquehayqueoir es rojazo, para él un africano nacido en España es igual de español que tú. Un hijo de puta rojo de mierda.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

Embolo is down...


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> Esto es de verdad o coña?No me lo puedo creer....
> 
> 
> Agradezco link, texto o lo que sea.




Esto es verdad, son palabras literales.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En 2014: Ganamos un partido (A Australia)
> En 2016: Ganamos dos partidos (A Turquía y R.Checa)
> En 2018: Ganamos un partido (A Irán)
> En 2021: Ganamos un partido (A Eslovaquia)
> ...



tienes el balance de la posesión de la pelota ? Recuerda que es lo que importa, y ojo que no es una broma, será porque se ríen de janeiro pero estos tuercebotas dicen que han controlado los partidos, han sido mejores y están eliminados porque el futbol a veces es injusto


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Oficialmente hemos quedado detrás de Australia, Senegal y Japón en este Mundial.


----------



## Hamtel (6 Dic 2022)

Se veía venir. Si no tiras a puerta es difícil ganar


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo que el partido de hoy de Marruecos se lo hace a Francia, y Francia se lo lleva 1-0. Pero tampoco tenemos ese nivel.
> 
> Quiero decir, el equipo está equilibrado y compensado. Pero luego, cualquier opción de "diferenciarlo", Luis Enrique no ha querido llevarla.
> 
> Jugar contra un equipo que te pone el muro 60 minutos sin delantero centro...



Ya, pero no creo que sin LE algo hubiera cambiado mucho. 

Lo que digo es que es extraño. Nadie arriba realmente bueno arriba, nunca?

Cuanta peña juega a tenis en España? Se acaba Nadal y sale Alcaraz. Salen cracks en muchos deportes, muchos minoritarios.

Ahora no recuerdo como se llama, pero aquel catalán que hacía trail en moto y ganaba todos los campeonatos con la polla. Y así muchos. 

No sé, pero por qué en futbol no sale nunca...


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

España desaparece en una tanda de penaltis desastroso... y de un partido horrible. Perder un partido ante una selección que no demostró nada de fútbol es no tener nada de fútbol.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> tienes el balance de la posesión de la pelota ? Recuerda que es lo que importa, y ojo que no es una broma, será porque se ríen de janeiro pero estos tuercebotas dicen que han controlado los partidos, han sido mejores y están eliminados porque el futbol a veces es injusto



Hoy 77%, contra Japón 82%.

Buen dato, la verdad.

Esto es como decir que lo importante en la cama es tener estilo quitándose la ropa. Los preliminares y el polvo no determinan si fue una buena noche de pasión o no, pero si como te desnudes.


----------



## Hamtel (6 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> A mi me gusta Emery como seleccionador



Pues sí. Y si alguna vez no hubiera buen juego por lo menos tendriamos algún espectáculo de los suyos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Pierde contra Rusia en el anterior y contra marruecos en este y todavía venderá la mierda del fútbol possesio este


----------



## filets (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

está agotao ya el ciclo titi caca o k?

cuánto queda?


----------



## Forenski (6 Dic 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> Esto es de verdad o coña?No me lo puedo creer....
> 
> 
> Agradezco link, texto o lo que sea.










Luis Enrique: "Estoy más que satisfecho con mi equipo, ha ejecutado a la perfección mi idea"


Luis Enrique no compareció ante la prensa en un tono bajo. Todo lo contrario. Con total entereza, el seleccionador admitió con deportividad la derrota y explicó que a su equipo sól




www.marca.com





Ahí está, en las declaraciones, al final.


*Qué jugador de Marruecos le ha sorprendido:*
"Me ha sorprendido el número 8 de Marruecos, que no sé cómo se llama. Qué manera de correr, debe estar agotado".


gdr100 dijo:


> Esto es de verdad o coña?No me lo puedo creer....
> 
> 
> Agradezco link, texto o lo que sea.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Oficialmente hemos quedado detrás de Australia, Senegal y Japón en este Mundial.



es el lugar correcto, todas ellas son mejores seleccione y probablemente no tengan a un retardado de seleccionador
al menos japon y australia  senegal no se, por aquello del iq80, pero a veces hay negroCs listos, con uno medio normal ya supera a tabique


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Y los portugueses que son igual de subnormales que nosotros dejan a canceló y cristiano en el banquillo.....tremendo.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Difícil jugar andando, dando miles de pases en el medio del campo. Muy previsible todo y muy aburrido. El fútbol es velocidad, desborde, atrevimiento y jugar cerca de la portería contraria para aprovechar segundas jugadas. 

España juega a tener el balón, pero por puntos y posesión no se gana. Hay que marcar goles.


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Yo prefiero que gane Argentina, en otras ocasiones (la final contra Alemania) no merecieron perder.
> 
> Otro tema será que hagan méritos para ganar, que estará por ver, pero bien podría ser.



No tienen nada que hacer contra Brasil.


----------



## Glokta (6 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> La selección de España en Rusia tenía a varios jubilados que sobraban, pero eso no tiene que ver con lo que yo comentaba. Solo digo que la selección de Lopetegui era muchísimo más directa que la de Luís Enrique. Lopetegui ni en sus clubes ni en la selección ha practicado nunca el tikitaka.



Lo primero es que a Lopetegui lo descabezaron en Rusia por lo que no vimos nada de su idea. Lo segundo, es que puede, D.Costa se potencio bastante en los clasificatorios pero hasta Rober Moreno parecía bueno en esa lid. Isco siempre fue el fetiche de Lopetegui e Isco no puede ser un jugador mas perfil Barça aunque jugaba en el Madrid, de hecho nos ponía de los nervios a los madridistas cuando sobaba y ralentizaba el juego

Lo de los jubilados es relativo, me hace gracia porque Ramos o Aspas se consideran demasiado veteranos para ir con la selección, salvo que seas del Barça no puedes ser viejo, y luego tienes a Portugal con Pepe con 39 palos haciendo mejor que nosotros


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Es que @loquehayqueoir es rojazo, para él un africano nacido en España es igual de español que tú. Un hijo de puta rojo de mierda.



No, un africano nacido en España es un africano nacido en España, lo que no es es un menor no acompañado.

Tu puta madre sí que está roja, pero de vergüenza de ver lo que ha parido. Payaso.


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Dic 2022)

Bueno Brasil o Francia ganaran el mundial, los dos tienen tios que definen y meten goles que es lo que cuenta


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

*¡Qué pena de Mundial!*

La Selección cae ante Marruecos en los penaltis, como sucedió hace cuatro años en Rusia. El juego de los mil pases se estrella contra un muro.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


>



El faro hoy ha perdido tropecientos balones, nunca rompió líneas de moracos, ni filtró un puto balón al área,

también es verdad que tenía que bajar casi hasta la línea de centrales para pillar un balón,

cosa que tendría que hacer Busquets, que hoy parecía una estatua.


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

Aquí sólo hemos ganado a Costa Rica... a quién ganamos en la última Euro?? A Eslovaquia?

BROOOTTAAAAL


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

es hora de una CATARSIS en el puesto de seleccionador







cúmplase 
taluec


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Borja Iglesias y Iago Aspas se están partiendose de risa en casa. Luis Enrique se llevó amiguetes y el juego anticuado del Barca y esto es el resultado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Espero que portugal no cometa todos nuestros errores

que nos miren pa saber qué es lo que no hay que hacer en ermondial


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Difícil jugar andando, dando miles de pases en el medio del campo. Muy previsible todo y muy aburrido. El fútbol es velocidad, desborde, atrevimiento y jugar cerca de la portería contraria para aprovechar segundas jugadas.
> 
> España juega a tener el balón, pero por puntos y posesión no se gana. Hay que marcar goles.



España quiere jugar al futbol sala en un campo de futbol grande.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y los portugueses que son igual de subnormales que nosotros dejan a canceló y cristiano en el banquillo.....tremendo.



No quieren jugar contra Marruecos en cuartos  


Se confirma la nueva: ¡Cristiano es suplente!

Se venía rumiando desde hace unos días. Su nivel no estaba siendo el mejor y finalmente Fernando Santos, al que no le hizo mucha gracia los comentarios del astro luso al ser sustituido ante Corea del Sur, decide prescindir de él de inicio. Ante los asiáticos hubo muchas rotaciones pero del once que venía siendo habitual se caen Cristiano, el lesionado Nuno Mendes, Rúben Neves y João Cancelo. Entran como laterales *Diogo Dalot *y *Guerreiro*, con *Otávio *en la medular y *Gonçalo Ramos* irrumpiendo en la punta de ataque.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

España se dejó ganar con Japon para echar a Alemania y evitar a Brasil, y ahora se ha dejado para evitar a Francia e Inglaterra.

Es una postura inteligente, dónde está el peoblema?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (6 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> A mi me gusta Emery como seleccionador



Emery es un entrenador de la hostia por el que se pagan traspasos. Además, no tiene sólo un plan lo mueves de dicho plan cuando haga falta, es flexible. Ojalá, pero eso no va a pasar, por desgracia. 

Me vale cualquier que traiga a los que estén más en forma y se juegue con un plan, pero que sea adaptable a los jugadores. Y si puede ser que tenga más de un plan también me vale.


----------



## Manoliko (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Ya, pero no creo que sin LE algo hubiera cambiado mucho.
> 
> Lo que digo es que es extraño. Nadie arriba realmente bueno arriba, nunca?
> 
> ...



Yo creo que los grandes equipos de la liga se han acostumbrado a fichar a extranjeros ya formados y han descuidado la cantera. Por buscarle una explicación.

O simplemente que la elección de Luis Enrique ha sido pésima. Jamás había visto una selección española tan mala y con menos talento. Nadie desborda, nadie dispara a puerta, nadie da pases precios largos y en profundidad, no saben centrar ni lanzar balones altos al área con un mínimo de peligro. Un horror.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> España quiere jugar al futbol sala en un campo de futbol grande.



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## arriondas (6 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ahora no tenemos cracks, pero al menos parecía, tras el partido contra Costa Rica, que teníamos un equipo conjuntado, ambicioso y con personalidad. Tras el choque, que no partido, contra Alemania, se derrumbaron moralmente, demostrando ser muy blandos. Otras selecciones son modestas pero tienen personalidad, pero España nos ha decepcionado no tanto por la falta de cracks, que ya se sabía, sino por derrumbarse.



Se han venido abajo demasiado rápido. En la selección falta mala leche, algo esencial cuando llegan las eliminatorias a único partido. El tener carácter, el no ser tan blanditos, el no arrugarse a la hora de la verdad. Marruecos tuvo claro desde un principio lo que tenía que hacer, y lo hizo. Por eso están en cuartos de final.

Esa es la diferencia entre ser competitivo y no serlo, da igual que sea fútbol, ciclismo o esquí: la personalidad. Sólo con la calidad no basta, hay que salir al campo con ganas de comerse el mundo.


----------



## gdr100 (6 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Luis Enrique: "Estoy más que satisfecho con mi equipo, ha ejecutado a la perfección mi idea"
> 
> 
> Luis Enrique no compareció ante la prensa en un tono bajo. Todo lo contrario. Con total entereza, el seleccionador admitió con deportividad la derrota y explicó que a su equipo sól
> ...



Gracias. Impresionante lo que ha preparado el partido.


----------



## Nebulosas (6 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> No te preocupes simio, los holandeses os van meter 4 chicharros, pero tu seguirás siendo pobre como toda tu mierda de país.




Immerhin! Sin embargo no podemos dejar de decir que los moros los dejaron afuera del mundial. Supongo que te sentirás orgullosso, no?


----------



## Hamtel (6 Dic 2022)

Lo de Rodrigo de central es para hacérselo mirar. Una posición en la que vamos siempre sobrados de buenos jugadores.
Rodrigo es un centrocampista excepcional y lo hemos perdido por culpa del subnormal del seleccionador


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)

Chortinas celebrando la victoria con los moros


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Emery es un entrenador de la hostia por el que se pagan traspasos. Además, no tiene sólo un plan lo mueves de dicho plan cuando haga falta, es flexible. Ojalá, pero eso no va a pasar, por desgracia.
> 
> Me vale cualquier que traiga a los que estén más en forma y se juegue con un plan, pero que sea adaptable a los jugadores. Y si puede ser que tenga más de un plan también me vale.



vamos, alguien que tenga sentido común y que no sea un NARCISISTA EGÓLATRA HIJODEPUTA


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Verás tú que pierde Portugal y Marruecos se planta en una semifinal


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

*Todo es parte del plan de Luis Padrique*


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Dic 2022)

#ESP agranda su historia negra con los penaltis: 4 derrotas en 5 tandas en el Mundial Bélgica (1986) Irlanda (2002) Corea del Sur (2002) Rusia (2018) Marruecos (2022)


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En 2014: Ganamos un partido (A Australia)
> En 2016: Ganamos dos partidos (A Turquía y R.Checa)
> En 2018: Ganamos un partido (A Irán)
> En 2021: Ganamos un partido (A Eslovaquia)
> ...



Demoledor. Y aun seguiremos en la siguiente eurocopa con el tiki toki. No hay autocritica en la seleccion, ya se ha visto en las declaraciones de todos estas sabandijas. Pero tampoco hacia falta, se puede ver que no hay autocritica cuando salen a jugar igual que con Japon.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Borja Iglesias y Iago Aspas se están partiendose de risa en casa. Luis Enrique se llevó amiguetes y el juego anticuado del Barca y esto es el resultado.



Desde luego, cualquiera de los dos habria aportado mas que Asensio jugando de delantero centro. Por otra parte, lo de Busquets era de esperar, sacrificando a Rodri de central, y jugando desde el minuto uno siempre a camara lenta en el medio del campo. El unico que aportaba algo de dinamismo era Gavi, que me parece que al menos siempre lo ha intentado durante todo el mundial, pero sin lugar a dudas la gran decepcion ha sido Pedri, una vez mas desaparecido en combate.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Lo de Rodrigo de central es para hacérselo mirar. Una posición en la que vamos siempre sobrados de buenos jugadores.
> Rodrigo es un centrocampista excepcional y lo hemos perdido por culpa del subnormal del seleccionador



y llorente de lateral...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Demoledor. Y aun seguiremos en la siguiente eurocopa con el tiki toki. No hay autocritica en la seleccion, ya se ha visto en las declaraciones de todos estas sabandijas. Pero tampoco hacia falta, se puede ver que no hay autocritica cuando salen a jugar igual que con Japon.



anamos a croacia si mal no recuerdo


----------



## Topollillo (6 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Immerhin! Sin embargo no podemos dejar de decir que los moros los dejaron afuera del mundial. Supongo que te sentirás orgullosso, no?



A diferencia de los soplacerbatanas que la única razon de existencia es cantar un gol de su país, aquí en España somos más de club y a veces ni eso. Es más no estoy ni cabreado, cuando los holandeses os partan el ojete veras como lloras.


----------



## Phoenician (6 Dic 2022)

Kareo dijo:


> ¿Estamos ante el desastre de Annual - parte 2?



Más bien es el desastre cuatrienal.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Chortinas celebrando la victoria con los moros
> 
> 
> 
> ...



7 siglos pa echarles a patadas y aquí estamos, cagándonos en la memoria de nuestros ancestros.
segarro, amego?


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Y que esperaban? Este es el nivel real del fútbol español. Excepto tres o cuatro excepciones el resto de los jugadores son suplentes en sus equipos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Que diferencia ver el Portugal - Suiza, equipos que quieren jugar. Ver a España, yo os lo digo sinceramente, NUNCA vi algo tan aburrido, esperpentico. Futbol que me de verguenza ajena.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> es hora de una CATARSIS en el puesto de seleccionador
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te digo que no, Mourinho no se casa con nadie, y si no le llama Portugal, seguro que querría entrenar a España o Italia.


----------



## juantxxxo (6 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Verás tú que pierde Portugal y Marruecos se planta en una semifinal



Va a ser que no. Cristiano no suele fallar penalties y tienen muy buen equipo.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Borja Iglesias y Iago Aspas se están partiendose de risa en casa. Luis Enrique se llevó amiguetes y el juego anticuado del Barca y esto es el resultado.



Borja Iglesias y iago aspas estarían seleccionados por Francia, Inglaterra o brasil?
Sinceramente.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Portugal 1-0
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Luis Enrique: "Estoy más que satisfecho con mi equipo, ha ejecutado a la perfección mi idea"
> 
> 
> Luis Enrique no compareció ante la prensa en un tono bajo. Todo lo contrario. Con total entereza, el seleccionador admitió con deportividad la derrota y explicó que a su equipo sól
> ...



Patetico.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En 2014: Ganamos un partido (A Australia)
> En 2016: Ganamos dos partidos (A Turquía y R.Checa)
> En 2018: Ganamos un partido (A Irán)
> En 2021: Ganamos un partido (A Eslovaquia)
> ...



Joder, es verdad. Vaya datos, no era consciente de la mediocridad de la última década.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Que diferencia ver el Portugal - Suiza, equipos que quieren jugar. Ver a España, yo os lo digo sinceramente, NUNCA vi algo tan aburrido, esperpentico. Futbol que me de verguenza ajena.



Verticalidad.
Y si se pierde el balón, no es un trauma, se empieza otra vez.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

Jugadon...


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)

Ya gana Portugal


----------



## Betty W. (6 Dic 2022)

A mi hace tiempo que me da igual España en futbol porque nuestra liga está infectada de extranjeros que no aportan nada y que no desarrollan a los nuestros, especialmente brasileños y argentinos.

Por qué tenemos que meter a marrroquies o semejantes en nuestra liga? 

Mientras no gane argentina....me da igual.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

GOL de Portugal


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Dic 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Jajaja. Recuerda a Clemente y Zubi. De aquellas también éramos unos genios del juego y de los penaltis.



Pero LE se dejó el alma y la nariz jugando, no como ahora (salvo Gavi):


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

Qué golazo de Portugal


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Dic 2022)

Mi ánalisis de la Selección Española en este Mundial:

A ver.. Lucho... Chulo de mierda, que es lo que eres... Te lo pongo fácil:


JOSELU:







BORJA IGLESIAS:







IAGO ASPAS









Luis Enrique, eres un culerdo de mierda asqueroso....


Me alegro que te vayas a tomar por culo lo antes posible... Chao, bambino...


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

El portero suizo no sabe por donde le ha entrado...


----------



## Bartleby (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Verás tú que pierde Portugal y Marruecos se planta en una semifinal



Estado de Guerra en Francia, podría haber un Marruecos VS Francia.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Contra quién juega cuartos España?



Contra el sofá de su casa


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Golazo de Portugal


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Si tiras a puerta igual metes gol.

A ver si se lo ponen en bucle toda la noche a esta panda de inútiles.


----------



## Betty W. (6 Dic 2022)

A mi no me preocupa que lo celebren los moros..................si SON MALISIMOS.......


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Gran golazo de Portugal.

Que esté jugando Pepe y no Sergio Ramos, que te asegura un penalty, casi un gol de cabeza y carácter, tiene delito.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

Pepe is down...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL




y la ronalda seria en el banquillo , celebrarlo 0 , porque claro el no ha marcado , y doña diva tiene que ser el centro de atencion pero ya no le hacen caso


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y llorente de lateral...



Azpilocueta lo estaba haciendo bien


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> No te digo que no, Mourinho no se casa con nadie, y si no le llama Portugal, seguro que querría entrenar a España o Italia.



tengo claro que acabará de seleccionador. Tendríamos que intentar convencerle para que lo sea de España y no de Portugal antes de que se le pase el arroz.
Una selección entrenada por De Chousen Guan ya te digo yo que no se marca el sainete que ha perpetrado el estrimer.


----------



## wwknude (6 Dic 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> El arbitro ha sido muy tendencioso y muy comprensivo con Marruecos, pero el arbitro no tiene la culpa de que hayamos tirado 2 veces y media a puerta y de no ser capaz ni de meter un penalty.



Si les saca 3 o 4 tarjetas ya la defensa no es lo mismo, o si pita faltas claras al borde del área. El arbitraje fue raro, muy raro, y no sé que pinta un argentino pitando un cruce cuando espera Argentina entre los 6 que quedan.


----------



## arriondas (6 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Yo creo que los grandes equipos de la liga se han acostumbrado a fichar a extranjeros ya firmados y han descuidado la cantera. Por buscarle una explicación.
> 
> O simplemente que la elección de Luis Enrique ha sido pésima. Jamás había visto una selección española tan mala y con menos talento. Nadie desborda, nadie dispara a puerta, nadie da pases precios largos y en profundidad, no saben centrar ni lanzar balones altos al área con un mínimo de peligro. Un horror.



Pienso lo mismo que tú. Las plantillas de los grandes (y también los modestos) de la liga española están llenas de extranjeros, sobre todo en la línea de ataque. Los Lewandowski, Dembelé, Benzema, Vinicius, Griezmann, y los que han estado en el pasado son quienes sacan las castañas del fuego, quienes se echan el equipo a la espalda. La consecuencia es que ahora no tenemos cracks; hay buenos jugadores nacionales, pero no la clase de futbolistas que pueden decidir los partidos por si solos, que marquen la diferencia, al estar a la sombra de las estrellas de turno.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique: "Estoy más que satisfecho con mi equipo, ha ejecutado a la perfección mi idea"


Luis Enrique no compareció ante la prensa en un tono bajo. Todo lo contrario. Con total entereza, el seleccionador admitió con deportividad la derrota y explicó que a su equipo sól




www.marca.com






> El seleccionador tampoco aclaró su futuro y sólo admitió un error para hablar de Sarabia: "Le saqué oara tirar un penalti y en un minuto me hizo dos ocasiones. Está claro que ahí me he equivocado y que merecía más".



Una de dos, este tio es un vacilon, o le falta algun hervor.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pepe is down...



Pepe? Nuestro Pepe?
pero si casi tiene más años que yo el ioputa


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Nos vamos al mundial a promocionar al yerno y pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

*Selección de Marruecos*


----------



## artemis (6 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Comparar los goles de un delantero centro con los de jugadores de otras posiciones solo se te podía ocurrir a ti. Y Morata y Llorente no se han atrevido a tirar un penalti, ahí se ve la falta de cojones de los que se queja continuamente el Cholo de su plantilla.



Nonhan tenido oportunidad porque Busquets ha ido a chutar con el tacataca


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> 7 siglos pa echarles a patadas y aquí estamos, cagándonos en la memoria de nuestros ancestros.
> segarro, amego?



Ya pagaran su penitencia cuando tengan en el vientre al hijo de mohama y este pase de ellas, y los mohama no pasan pension como los pringaos españoles.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

Vamos a perder a Joao por seguir con el Cholismo, menuda asistencia ha dado en el gol...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Luis Enrique: "Estoy más que satisfecho con mi equipo, ha ejecutado a la perfección mi idea"
> 
> 
> Luis Enrique no compareció ante la prensa en un tono bajo. Todo lo contrario. Con total entereza, el seleccionador admitió con deportividad la derrota y explicó que a su equipo sól
> ...



no

las dos

ademas de : chulo , jeta , cinico , lleno de ego , lleno de rabia , resentido , .....


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Parece que Portugal tampoco tiene ganas de sorpresas


----------



## Vinicius Junior (6 Dic 2022)

Sólo entro para decir Luis Padrique y me voy.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Quien se quede a Luis Enrique de entrenador, se lleva una joya de cojones.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Selección de Marruecos*



¿ahora apareces?


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues si. O por lo menos el equipo daba todo lo que tenía.
> 
> En 1994: 2-1 contra Italia con lo del codazo
> En 1996: Por penalties contra Inglaterra (Organizador), después de un partido igualado.
> ...




2000 Guardiola y Baul andando. Pasamos el grupo en el descuento con el mitico "cuelgalo pep" . Y contra francia nos tangan un penalty con 0 a 0, se come cañizares el trallazo de djorkaeff y Baul resume su periplo en la seleccion cagandose en la braga y mandando el penalty a la grada. Perdedores.

2002 robazo, si, pero haciendo el ridiculo con una de las mejores selecciones que hemos tenido. Camacho no pudo ni ganarle a korea ni a Irlanda en 240 minutos. 4 horas de futbol. Perdedores.

2004 la peor actuacion de españa en cualquier torneo, desde el año 82. Con saez que venia a traer el estilo ese directo que os mola. 

2006 segun la prensa el tiki taka no valia y no teniamos jugadores de nivel como francia. Los siguientes tres campeonatos los gana españa con la punta de la chorra. 

Conclusion: seleccionadores de mierda ( camacho, saez), choqueo en momentos claves y luis aragones poniendo la piedra para lo que vino luego.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hoy 77%, contra Japón 82%.
> 
> Buen dato, la verdad.
> 
> Esto es como decir que lo importante en la cama es tener estilo quitándose la ropa. Los preliminares y el polvo no determinan si fue una buena noche de pasión o no, pero si como te desnudes.



ya en serio, el balance que has puesto es terrible, hay que volver a leerlo, creo que ya podemos decir que esta gente está tapando los fracasos sucesivos con el argumento de que tenemos un estilo.
Cada uno puede tener sus prefrencias, a unos les puede gustar dar mil pases en el centro del campo, y a otros colgar balones al punto de penalty, pero lo que es objetivo es que si no le ganas ni al arco iris eso es un fracaso, juegues como juegues. Y como las cosas suelen pasar por alguna razón, no porque sí, no puedes seguir parapetado detrás del meme del estilo, como buenos cobardes y jetas


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Portugal jugando a placer


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que si alguien debe de estar contento es Xavi.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Pero si es que con Japón ya se vió que éramos incapaces ni de empatar el partido. Y Suecia nos regaló el pase al mundial.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Mi ánalisis de la Selección Española en este Mundial:
> 
> A ver.. Lucho... Chulo de mierda, que es lo que eres... Te lo pongo fácil:
> 
> ...



Una delantera para campeonar. Claro que sí. 
A ver si se va LE de una puta vez. 
Veremos a foreros con bandera española en el avatar animando a España. Toda una novedad!


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Pepe? Nuestro Pepe?
> pero si casi tiene más años que yo el ioputa


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿ahora apareces?



Fui a un bar con unos amigos a ver el partido, y mejor no haber salido de casa hoy, vaya mierda de partido


----------



## Tadeus (6 Dic 2022)

Portugal sin contar el gol ya ha hecho más que España en todo el partido


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

A Luis Enrique le he oído decir que los penaltis no se ensayan. Luis Aragonés sí que los ensayaba, por algo, era el sabio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ya pagaran su penitencia cuando tengan en el vientre al hijo de mohama y este pase de ellas, y los mohama no pasan pension como los pringaos españoles.



Tranquilo que ya se encargará el estado de que todos le paguemos la pensión.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Luis Enrique: "Estoy más que satisfecho con mi equipo, ha ejecutado a la perfección mi idea"
> 
> 
> Luis Enrique no compareció ante la prensa en un tono bajo. Todo lo contrario. Con total entereza, el seleccionador admitió con deportividad la derrota y explicó que a su equipo sól
> ...



Respuesta mas que esperada de un tipo egocentrico y chulo hasta el insulto, que es gran parte de la culpa del fracaso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



un crack


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> GOL de Portugal



Cosas que pasan cuando tiras a marco.

Algunos prefieren hacer 1000 pases.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

*Siga streameando don Enrique*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Respuesta mas que esperada de un tipo egocentrico y chulo hasta el insulto, que es gran parte de la culpa del fracaso.



Espero que con él se vayan Eric y muchos otros para no volver a la selección


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Siga streameando don Enrique*



don enrique


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Lo de Rodrigo de central es para hacérselo mirar. Una posición en la que vamos siempre sobrados de buenos jugadores.
> Rodrigo es un centrocampista excepcional y lo hemos perdido por culpa del subnormal del seleccionador



Y todo por no querer llevarse a Ramos, que medio jubilado es diez veces mejor central que los Eric García, Pau Torres y compañía.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Luisenrique es el pasado ese del que no nos queremos acordar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Fui a un bar con unos amigos a ver el partido, y mejor no haber salido de casa hoy, vaya mierda de partido



Y estaría lleno de moros pidiendo segarros


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Contra Japón estuvimos eliminados durante 3 minutos , ahora estamos eliminados durante 4 años y sin prórroga , ni penaltys.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Portugal ha llegado 2 veces a semifinales (1966 y 2006). No lo había pensado, pero me la pone muy DVRA que eliminen a Moneypé en semifinales y que Cristiano pueda ganar un Mundial.

Es muy difícil, pero el que gane hoy será mi deseado para lo que queda de Mundial. Además Portugal es un vecino muy agradecido.

Si al final remonta Suiza, pues al menos que lleguen una vez a semifinales.


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Luis Enrique: "Estoy más que satisfecho con mi equipo, ha ejecutado a la perfección mi idea"
> 
> 
> Luis Enrique no compareció ante la prensa en un tono bajo. Todo lo contrario. Con total entereza, el seleccionador admitió con deportividad la derrota y explicó que a su equipo sól
> ...



Le ha devorado el personaje.

Ha cruzado la línea de parecer el malote del barrio a dar vergüenza ajena.


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A Luis Enrique le he oído decir que los penaltis no se ensayan. Luis Aragonés sí que los ensayaba, por algo, era el sabio.



holanda hasta se lleva un portero a la seleccion solo para los penaltis


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Dic 2022)

Tiene cojones que el delantero de Portugal sea mejor que todos los nuestros juntos...


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Guarda tu coche de la racaille,
> 
> que asco de bougnoules.



Estaria loca por tener coche en Paris. Ni siquiera tengo por razones obvias


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Portugal ha llegado 2 veces a semifinales (1966 y 2006). No lo había pensado, pero me la pone muy DVRA que eliminen a Moneypé en semifinales y que Cristiano pueda ganar un Mundial.
> 
> Es muy difícil, pero el que gane hoy será mi deseado para lo que queda de Mundial. Además Portugal es un vecino muy agradecido.
> 
> Si al final remonta Suiza, pues al menos que lleguen una vez a semifinales.



Según el seleccionador de Portugal si quiere ganar el mundial parece que no cuenta con CR.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y estaría lleno de moros pidiendo segarros



Como lo sabes ? tal cual  habia mas moros que españoles


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

El arrogante Luis Enrique cuando decia: de este mundial no nos echa ni Dios. No te echo Dios , sino Marruecos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vamos a perder a Joao por seguir con el Cholismo, menuda asistencia ha dado en el gol...



Sigo pensando que es un mingafría que pegaría mucho en la selección de LE. Prefiero a los Luis Suárez, Costa,...


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Tiene cojones que el delantero de Portugal sea mejor que todos los nuestros juntos...



Pero de qué delanteros nuestros hablas???


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Como lo sabes ? tal cual  habia mas moros que españoles



Las paguitas dan para mucho


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Espero que con él se vayan Eric y muchos otros para no volver a la selección



Se tienen que ir con Amunike mas de la mitad del equipo. Siempre que el calvo corrupto que dirige la Federacion, no coloque a un pusilanime.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> holanda hasta se lleva un portero a la seleccion solo para los penaltis



Esto es típico en Holanda.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Según el seleccionador de Portugal si quiere ganar el mundial parece que no cuenta con CR.



Vale, yo no digo que CR7 tenga que ser la estrella del equipo ni aportar mucho. Pero si sería campeón del Mundo.

Y esto, para el discurso messiánico, sería TERRORÍFICO.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

*Estaba para campeón decían*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique basicamente es una mala copia de Clemente, porque al menos Clemente si que sabia algo de futbol. Hasta el mas profano se podia dar cuenta que jugando asi era la cronica de una muerte anunciada.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Mejor ni mirar el partido de Portugal.

Así, como jueban, me da igual perder. Están jubando al fúmbol


----------



## Manero (6 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Lo primero es que a Lopetegui lo descabezaron en Rusia por lo que no vimos nada de su idea. Lo segundo, es que puede, D.Costa se potencio bastante en los clasificatorios pero hasta Rober Moreno parecía bueno en esa lid. Isco siempre fue el fetiche de Lopetegui e Isco no puede ser un jugador mas perfil Barça aunque jugaba en el Madrid, de hecho nos ponía de los nervios a los madridistas cuando sobaba y ralentizaba el juego
> 
> Lo de los jubilados es relativo, me hace gracia porque Ramos o Aspas se consideran demasiado veteranos para ir con la selección, salvo que seas del Barça no puedes ser viejo, y luego tienes a Portugal con Pepe con 39 palos haciendo mejor que nosotros



Hierro no cambió nada del estilo de juego de Lopetegui, era su segundo e hizo todo lo que habían preparado juntos. Si dieron ascopena en Rusia imagino que fué por el palo emocional del cambio de seleccionador en plena concentración y no tanto por el estilo de juego, ya que esos mismos jugadores hicieron algunos partidos espectaculares en la fase de clasificación y en los amistosos.

Y en cuanto a los jubilados, yo soy el primero en pedir desde hace meses que las momias de Busquets y Jordi Alba no jueguen más en el Barça, y resulta que los tengo que sufrir también en la Selección. Mira por ejemplo que bien está jugando hoy Portugal cuando por fin se han atrevido a dejar en el banquillo a su propia momia de Madeira.


----------



## Scardanelli (6 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Y todo por no querer llevarse a Ramos, que medio jubilado es diez veces mejor central que los Eric García, Pau Torres y compañía.



Lo curioso de Rodrigo es que mejor central que los centrales, que dan asco. Lo que pasa es que Rodrigo es mejor medio que Busquets, que está acabadísimo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

El Hobbit ese del salkiri tiene más huevos que toda España


----------



## Nebulosas (6 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Estado de Guerra en Francia, podría haber un Marruecos VS Francia.




Mientras que sea como los maricones espanoles, que saltan y cantan y bailan a Brasil, no


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Es que poniendonos como espectador neutral, yo os juro que es pensar en el partido de España - Marruecos, me da escalofrios. Si quieres hacerle a una persona que no le guste el futbol, le pones este partido, o el de España Rusia del munidal de 2018. No se me ocurren mas partidos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> No sé porque la gente está sorprendida con la eliminación.
> 
> Era un partido de competición no nacional y jugaba el Barsa.
> 
> Hasta suerte ha habido, que no nos han goleado



9 jugadores de un equipo de Europa League y unos cuantos de otro que ni está en europa.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

*Fue un honor haber disfrutado de nuestra selección Española*


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Esto ha sido cosa de Antonio para tener contento al sultán.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Hobbit ese del salkiri tiene más huevos que toda España



Aqui tenemos al Gavi, y lo cambio para poner al pan sin sal, al soso, al anodino de Carlos Soler, que no se exactamente en que destaca.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Es que poniendonos como espectador neutral, yo os juro que es pensar en el partido de España - Marruecos, me da escalofrios. Si quieres hacerle a una persona que no le guste el futbol, le pones este partido, o el de España Rusia del munidal de 2018. No se me ocurren mas partidos.



Honestamente ha sido de los peores del todo el mundial. No creo que el peor, porque ha habido 0-0s muy PACO, pero dudo que tengamos uno de eliminatorias peor que el de hoy.


----------



## el ruinas II (6 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y que esperaban? Este es el nivel real del fútbol español. Excepto tres o cuatro excepciones el resto de los jugadores son suplentes en sus equipos.



españa solo tiene un equipo que paso la fase de grupos de champions, que es el madrid, y manda a la seleccion a carvajal que esta totalmente acabado y asensio que es suplente. El otro equipo que nutre a la seleccion es el farça que ha mandado a jugadores inexpertos, muy jovenes o directamente petardos como pau torres o el kaiser garcia, y el resto de equipos españoles no pintan nada en europa, son medianias de la europa league. Solamente soler y sarabia juegan en el psg, y dani olmo en el leipzig. Si alguien piensa que con estos mimbres se puede ganar un mundial es que es gilipollas


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Lo curioso de Rodrigo es que mejor central que los centrales, que dan asco. Lo que pasa es que Rodrigo es mejor medio que Busquets, que está acabadísimo.



El problema principal del juego ha sido Busquets. 
Buena parte del pésimo mundial de Pedri ha sido culpa de Busquets. Una rémora para el canario.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Es que poniendonos como espectador neutral, yo os juro que es pensar en el partido de España - Marruecos, me da escalofrios. Si quieres hacerle a una persona que no le guste el futbol, le pones este partido, o el de España Rusia del munidal de 2018. No se me ocurren mas partidos.



España lleva 8 años haciéndolo muy mal. Hubo algunos momentos con lotepegui, pero muy poco. Hay que cambiar la mentalidad ya.

GOL DE PEPE


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Una delantera para campeonar. Claro que sí.
> A ver si se va LE de una puta vez.
> Veremos a foreros con bandera española en el avatar animando a España. Toda una novedad!



Que sea español y me guste que gane España me pesa menos que me traten de borrego y hacer comulgar con ruedas de molino... LE ERA UN FRACASO ESCRITO DE ANTEMANO...


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOL DE PEPE.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Pepe gol
Pozdrawiam


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

PEPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Debe ser de los más veteranos en anotar en un mundial.


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 9 jugadores de un equipo de Europa League y unos cuantos de otro que ni está en europa.



Y suplentes


----------



## keylargof (6 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> LE y los jugadores creen que han hecho un buen mundial porque han tenido la posesión y eso les lleva a decir que han controlado sus partidos, y que es injusto que se vayan por penaltys ... Y no es un chiste



Hay que desnazificar la selección. Es una secta.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

joder el Shaqiri, no sólo es un puto toro sino que encima sabe tirar las faltas, de milagro la ha sacado el portero. Los nuestros hubieran tirado esa falta dando un pase a Unai


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

GOLLLLLLLLL de PEPE.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)

El segundo de Portugal, gol de pepe


----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> PEPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Debe ser de los más veteranos en anotar en un mundial.



Roger Milla te manda un saludo


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

2º de Portugal.


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Goool de Sergio Ramos. Ah no, de Pepe.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Aqui tenemos al Gavi, y lo cambio para poner al pan sin sal, al soso, al anodino de Carlos Soler, que no se exactamente en que destaca.



Ojo que GAVI al parecer está saliendo con la tipa que le pasó el teléfono en un papel en un acto.  Y entonces no puede salir con Leonor.

Madre mia, que decadencia.


----------



## Evangelion (6 Dic 2022)

Pepe..... ja, ja, ja.
Siempre en mi equipo.


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Golazo de Pepe a sus 40 palos


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Pepe dando la razón a los que dicen de haber llevado a Ramos

PUTA vida tete


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Me alegreo por Portugal, muchos mas cojones que nosotros. A falta de España, tendre que ir con ellos...


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Pepe de los veteranos que están dando buen rendimiento en este mundial.Un crack!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> El problema principal del juego ha sido Busquets.
> Buena parte del pésimo mundial de Pedri ha sido culpa de Busquets. Una rémora para el canario.



Precisamente Rodri ha jugado de central por nuestra forma de jugar, porque necesitas centrales que corran para atrás y Busi ya no está para eso.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Ferran Torres y Ansu Fati no estaban para jugar este mundial, el primero porque es una auténtica nulidad y el segundo porque lo veo en una forma física bajísima, ahí sí me acuerdo de un jugador como Aspas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Me alegreo por Portugal, muchos mas cojones que nosotros. A falta de España, tendre que ir con ellos...



Iré antes con Fan Gal, pero sí de los que quedan, casi que gane Purtugal.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Goool de Sergio Ramos. Ah no, de Pepe.



Un corner sacado a la zona central de área y un tio veterano que remata de cabeza.

Con eso haces más que con mil pases horizontales. Evidencia.


----------



## Tadeus (6 Dic 2022)

Pero en los corners se pueden sacar directo al área? Y eso lo saben en la selección española?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ojo que GAVI al parecer está saliendo con la tipa que le pasó el teléfono en un papel en un acto.  Y entonces no puede salir con Leonor.
> 
> Madre mia, que decadencia.



A la leonor se le ha puesto cara borbonica, si al menos tuviese el mismo apetito...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ferran Torres y Ansu Fati no estaban para jugar este mundial, el primero porque es una auténtica nulidad y el segundo porque lo veo en una forma física bajísima, ahí sí me acuerdo de un jugador como Aspas



Balde, Eric, ... no esperamos a Gayá,...


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Aprender de Portugal.

Nos vengará de Marruecos y machacara a los piratas en semis.

Final Portugal Argentina


----------



## keylargof (6 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Este era un mundial para rodar a los chavales que van a competir los proximos 10 años.
> 
> En 2006 hicimos el ridiculo en octavos contra francia y ya no valia nadie. Ni tampoco luis aragones
> 
> ...



Pues los chavales han dado puta vergüenza


----------



## Nebulosas (6 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Fue un honor haber disfrutado de nuestra selección Española*




Ajá! Les decían lo mismo a Argentina? No, verdad? Se alegraban al verlos perder, y ver 

a Brasil ganar, o sea que a uds. les importa más que Portugal les siga rompiendo el orto?

Sí, prefieren verse el orto roto por portugues o por moros, pero nunca jamas por argentinos. Prefieren ver que cualquiera gane mientras que no ganen los suyos, los hispanos-italicos, mejor que gane mejico o brasil, no


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Minuto 34 de la primera parte, y Portugal con pie y medio en cuartos


----------



## Nicors (6 Dic 2022)

Invasores moros quieren entrar en Melilla









Cientos de aficionados marroquíes se agolpan en la frontera de Melilla para entrar a España a celebrar


La Guardia Civil cierra la frontera de Melilla ante cientos de aficionados marroquíes que quieren entrar en España




okdiario.com


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Roger Milla te manda un saludo



Sí. Por eso puse "uno de los más veteranos..". Lo que no recuerdo es la edad de Millá. ¿Lo recuerdas?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

gol de PEPE


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Mirar lo que puede hacer un jubilado que va bien por alto.

Grande Luis Tabique una vez más.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El arrogante Luis Enrique cuando decia: de este mundial no nos echa ni Dios. No te echo Dios , sino Marruecos.



Eso es lo mas triste, caer ante Marruecos. Ya solo falta que la proxima vez nos elimine Gibraltar.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ojo que GAVI al parecer está saliendo con la tipa que le pasó el teléfono en un papel en un acto.



No puede ser


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Minuto 34 de la primera parte, y Portugal con pie y medio en cuartos



Y Suiza es mejor que Marruecos.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Goool de Sergio Ramos. Ah no, de Pepe.



Ese hijodeputa saltó más alto que muchos futbolístas a su edad física más top... pero este tiene 40 años.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Fui a un bar con unos amigos a ver el partido, y mejor no haber salido de casa hoy, vaya mierda de partido



Al menos fuimos favoritos durante algunos días y algo de ilusión hubo 

Italia no está y Alemania peor que nosotros. Si, mal de muchos consuelo de tontos pero es cierto


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> No puede ser



Si puede ser, INCREIBLE. Ahora bien, si está 3 meses y le echa buenos polvos guarros vale, pero que te engañen de semejante manera...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Goool de Sergio Ramos. Ah no, de Pepe.



Llevar a Ramos hubiera eclipsado a Amunike, no lo hubiera permitido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Un Marcelino que juega a un 4-4-2 tendría que modificar el sistema y medio camuflarlo en un 4-2-3-1 (como Francia) para que se parezca al puto 4-3-3 que parece ser una imposición.
> 
> Un doble pivote con Rodri-Mikel Merino es sólido,
> delante de ellos el jugón que quieras con libertad,
> ...



Viendo los que están libres, Marcelino.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si puede ser, INCREIBLE. Ahora bien, si está 3 meses y le echa buenos polvos guarros vale, pero que te engañen de semejante manera...



Si el tío es listo hará eso. Si no lo es, la lista es ella.


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Dic 2022)

Dejan un jabalí muerto en una mezquita de Vitoria


Dejan un jabalí muerto en una mezquita de Vitoria El ataque a la Mezquita Almohsinin ha tenido lugar horas antes del partido del Mundial de fútbol entre España y Marruecos 06·12·22...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Suena Michel


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Portugal ha llegado 2 veces a semifinales (1966 y 2006). No lo había pensado, pero me la pone muy DVRA que eliminen a Moneypé en semifinales y que Cristiano pueda ganar un Mundial.
> 
> Es muy difícil, pero el que gane hoy será mi deseado para lo que queda de Mundial. Además Portugal es un vecino muy agradecido.
> 
> Si al final remonta Suiza, pues al menos que lleguen una vez a semifinales.



Si, voy con Portugal si gana hoy


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Precisamente Rodri ha jugado de central por nuestra forma de jugar, porque necesitas centrales que corran para atrás y Busi ya no está para eso.



Y porque vamos muy justitos de centrales. 
Busquets fue muy grande, pero es un exjugador. MLS, Japon, Qatar o arabia y pegar un último sablazo y ya.
Y esa posición condiciona todo el juego.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Ajá! Les decían lo mismo a Argentina? No, verdad? Se alegraban al verlos perder, y ver
> 
> a Brasil ganar, o sea que a uds. les importa más que Portugal les siga rompiendo el orto?
> 
> Sí, prefieren verse el orto roto por portugues o por moros, pero nunca jamas por argentinos. Prefieren ver que cualquiera gane mientras que no ganen los suyos, los hispanos-italicos, mejor que gane mejico o brasil, no




no he entendido nada de tu conferencia

pero te respondo que la mierda argentina va a salir del mundial como lo que es : mierda , y con el todos los argentinos bocazas timadores corruptos prepotentes llenos de ego , con pechi missing a la cabeza


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Tiki Taka lento, muy lento y con muchas pérdidas de balón, que cualquier equipo medio bueno nos habría hecho varios goles, sin ninguna moral ni creencia que podíamos ganar, en el uno contra uno peor todavía, los penaltis lamentables, asustados y con las piernas encogidas, esa es la realidad de este equipo y estamos fuera por merecimiento.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Estaba para campeón decían*



9 jugadores de un equipo de europa league.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

*Le tengo más confianza parado de manos*


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

De todas las tandas de penaltis lo que es un hecho en general es que el que primero meta suele llevarse el partido.Normalmente es así.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Evangelion (6 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> A diferencia de los soplacerbatanas que la única razon de existencia es cantar un gol de su país, aquí en España somos más de club y a veces ni eso. Es más no estoy ni cabreado, cuando los holandeses os partan el ojete veras como lloras.



Quien es la segunda de tu firma


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Hobbit ese del salkiri tiene más huevos que toda España



Que se lo digan a los serbios


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pepe dando la razón a los que dicen de haber llevado a Ramos
> 
> PUTA vida tete



Cuánta falta hace un hijodeputa en estas instancias....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Fue un honor haber disfrutado de nuestra selección Española*



Una polla.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

*Mbappé reacciona a la eliminación de España*

El delantero de la selección francesa felicita a su compañero en el PSG Achraf Hakimi por el pase a cuartos de final.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

CR7 está disfrutando la victoria, se le ve _feliz_


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

_Se ruega a los papis de un ñeño perdido llamado Pedrín acudan al mostrador de información del heztadio a recogerle, gracias_


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Pues con LE fuera, y los jugadores veteranos fuera, esto es lo que hay,
se puede sacar una selección competitiva,
pero hay que abandonar el Tiki Taka y apostar a otra cosa,
no hay ningún crack futuro a la vista.

Que once y sistema podría salir de aquí?

Portero:
Robert Sánchez
Unai Simón
David Raya
Kepa
Alex Remiro

Centrales:
Pau Torres
Laporte
David García
Íñigo Martínez
Eric García
Yeray Álvarez
Diego Llorente
Mario Hermoso

Lateral izquierdo:
Cucurella
Grimaldo
Gayá
Alex Moreno
Angeliño
Reguilón
Balde

Lateral derecho:
Pedro Porro
Carvajal?
(No hay mucho más)

Pivote:
Rodri
Zubimendi
Guillamón

Mediocentro:
Pedri
Gavi
Mikel Merino
Fabián
Soler
Braís Méndez
Luis Alberto
Marcos Llorente

Jugón/media punta
Olmo
Fornals
Brahim Díaz

Extremos:
Ansu Fati
Yéremi Pino
Oyarzabal
Asensio
Ferrán Torres
Nico Williams
Alex Baena
Bryan Gil
Deulofeu

Delanteros:
Gerard Moreno
Morata
Borja Iglesias
Jutglá
Rafa Mir

* ME HE CARGADO A LOS DE 30 PARA ARRIBA.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Pues los de Gol Mundial han comentado, y yo no tengo por qué dudar de ellos, que Luis Enrique iba diciendo que para él los penaltis no son una lotería, dando a entender que lo tiene todo estudiado. 

Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Si, voy con Portugal si gana hoy



Mi orden es:

1. Fan Gal
2. Purtugal
3. Croacia

El resto que les den.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Totalmente de acuerdo, hijos de puta...


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> CR7 está disfrutando la victoria, se le ve _feliz_



Se le ve en cuartos


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Aprender de Portugal.
> 
> Nos vengará de Marruecos y machacara a los piratas en semis.
> 
> Final Portugal Argentina



Me pido un Brasil - Portugal, que son los que más me gustan de los que quedan.

Aunque el nivel de Francia e Inglaterra muy a mi pesar es muy superior a todos, quizá excepto Brasil.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

*"Si por mí fuera, seguiría toda la vida, pero no es el caso"*

Luis Enrique no aclaró su futuro tras la eliminación de España en la tanda de penaltis en los octavos del Mundial ante Marruecos.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Portugal ha llegado 2 veces a semifinales (1966 y 2006). No lo había pensado, pero me la pone muy DVRA que eliminen a Moneypé en semifinales y que Cristiano pueda ganar un Mundial.
> 
> Es muy difícil, pero el que gane hoy será mi deseado para lo que queda de Mundial. Además Portugal es un vecino muy agradecido.
> 
> Si al final remonta Suiza, pues al menos que lleguen una vez a semifinales.



Una final Messi VS Ronaldo sería un buen colofón a su rivalidad, las cosas como son.

Muy atractivo para el fútbol.


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Análisis de @Obiwanchernobil 

El sistema de juego:

Me lo paso por los huevos, que mierda es esta, 300 pases en defensa, no me jodas, ¿Como coño se mete gol haciendo rondos el central con el portero?, De ninguna manera.

Todos los equipos lo mismo, esperan a España y los últimos 15 minutos de cada tiempo presión a a los monguers de los centrales y del portero.

Los jugadores:

Ausencio:

Ha jugado 4 partidos este año, casi lo mismo que hazard en el Madrid. 

Busquets:

Joder no puede correr!! Cada contra deja un hueco de la hostia.

Olmo:

Esto es un extremo con regate? 

Los defensas:

Ni los conozco pero son jodidas tortugas.

Los laterales:

Todos viejos o subnormales.

Pedri:

Messi y Cristiano con 19 años lideraban sus selecciones?? No, pero nosotros somos así de gilipollas.

Gavi:

De dónde sale este? 

Morata:

Acojonante, lo de este es inexplicable, que malo es el cabron.


Ansu fati:

Jugadores lesionados en la selección...cojonudo.


Ferran:

Alucinante lo del enchufismo.

Simon:

Nos reíamos de De gea, no sabíamos lo que nos esperaba. 

El resto todos una banda.


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Roger Milla te manda un saludo



Acaban de decir que Millá tenía 42 para 43... Pepe ahora es el segundo, desplazando a Cristiano


----------



## Evangelion (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Pues con LE fuera, y los jugadores veteranos fuera, esto es lo que hay,
> se puede sacar una selección competitiva,
> pero hay que abandonar el Tiki Taka y apostar a otra cosa,
> no hay ningún crack futuro a la vista.
> ...



Pues si no hay más... no vemos alejados de los puestos altos de las competiciones uno años.


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Dic 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Pues los chavales han dado puta vergüenza



Pues como los veteranos en Rusia. Y antes en Brasil. 

De ahi que España lleve 2 años renovando el grupo y apostando a futuro.


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

*''De aquí no nos echa ni Dios''*. Luis Enrique.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> De todas las tandas de penaltis lo que es un hecho en general es que el que primero meta suele llevarse el partido.Normalmente es así.
> Pozdrawiam.



Salvo España en Rusia y tal...


----------



## Le Truhan (6 Dic 2022)

Yo apoyo a Portugal, Brasil y Croacia/Holanda y por supuesto que no quiero que gane Francia.


----------



## Hamtel (6 Dic 2022)

Que diferencia de este partido al anterior.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

MAdre mia JOAO


----------



## Le Truhan (6 Dic 2022)

Portugal tiene una plantilla estupenda, hoy no está Cristiano y no se nota.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

El joao félix se está saliendo hoy por él pasa todo el control del juego.Muy bien de momento!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Antoñito descansando este mes nos va a llevar a ganar la Decimosexta, o la que toque, que ya ni se cuántas van


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> CR7 está disfrutando la victoria, se le ve _feliz_



Mui felish

Ahora entra al final del partido y pone el 3-0


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Joan Laporta: *"Lo que está haciendo la selección española es consecuencia del buen trabajo de Xavi con los jugadores"*. 

Pues llevaba razón el panzas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

11 mamadous y a correr, joder, dejaos de tonterías, el mejor de España a sido el mamadou, necesitamos más de esos, no las mamadurrias estás.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

*Discreto y mortal*


----------



## Tadeus (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Pues con LE fuera, y los jugadores veteranos fuera, esto es lo que hay,
> se puede sacar una selección competitiva,
> pero hay que abandonar el Tiki Taka y apostar a otra cosa,
> no hay ningún crack futuro a la vista.
> ...



Pues lo tenemos claro.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Lo han intentado pero muy mal, cuando se te cierran habrá que tirar balones al área a ver si por lo menos de rebote entra, qué remedio. 
Lo que no puedes hacer es pasarte todo el partido mareando la bola derecha izquierda derecha izquierda y vuelta a empezar, joder hay que jugársela un poco. 

Que ya se que les estaban tapando muy bien y todo lo que quieras pero es que fue muy cómodo para los moros.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Acaban de decir que Millá tenía 42 para 43... Pepe ahora es el segundo, desplazando a Cristiano



si hubiera tenido 42 para 41 habríamos llamado a Don Santiago


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pues como los veteranos en Rusia. Y antes en Brasil.
> 
> De ahi que España lleve 2 años renovando el grupo y apostando a futuro.



Llevamos desde el 2014 renovando la selección.

Dicen los de la COPE que van con Argensimia.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 11 mamadous y a correr, joder, dejaos de tonterías, el mejor de España a sido el mamadou, necesitamos más de esos, no las mamadurrias estás.



Y el cambio de Gavi? 
Estaba lesionado o qué? 

Ese sí era el mejor y el que más pelotas y acierto le estaba pooniendo.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique lo ha vuelto a hacer: contra Japón quitó al autor del gol (cuando necesitaba marcar) y hoy ha quitado al que estaba jugando mejor en ataque o por lo menos estaba desbordando mas, Williams, al que había sacado en la segunda parte....un plan sin fisuras pero cual de ellos? 

Lo de poner a un lateral que no es lateral ya lo hizo Clemente en el mundial 98, eso no lo ha inventado Luis Enrique ....la verdad para un egocéntico como él tiene que ser duro ir de reinventor del fútbol y descubrir de repente que no has inventado nada momentos antes de estrellarte contra un segunda división futbolístico en los octavos de un mundial...

El genio tambien se ha equivocado planteando el partido como si jugara contra Italia o Alemania, si juegas contra Marruecos sin delantero centro (Asensio no lo es) porque tienes miedo y crees que estás jugando contra el Brasil de Sócrates ( pero en realidad estás jugando contra un un equipo entrenado por Al-Maguregui con la tactica del murciélago).... entonces nadie remata los centros, ni atrae a los defensas para crear huecos.. ni provoca faltas ni ná de ná...sólo el tiki taka absurdo ese que es negarle la posesión al contrario para nada, el estilo del 2010 pero con peores jugadores o sea la decadencia española del siglo XVII pero en futbolístico.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



¿Qué es lo del pingüino?. Celebró haciendo pasos de pingüino.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>





Spoiler



*HIJODEPVTA*


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Salvo España en Rusia y tal...



El gafe de España en los penaltis es digno de estudio


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Lo han intentado pero muy mal, cuando se te cierran habrá que tirar balones al área a ver si por lo menos de rebote entra, qué remedio.
> Lo que no puedes hacer es pasarte todo el partido mareando la bola derecha izquierda derecha izquierda y vuelta a empezar, joder hay que jugársela un poco.
> 
> Que ya se que les estaban tapando muy bien y todo lo que quieras pero es que fue muy cómodo para los moros.



Pero es que llevamos desde el 2014 así, es un calco de una gran competición a otra, y seguimos sin salir de ahí. Igual es que hay que cambiar la forma de jugar.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Portugal tiene una plantilla estupenda, hoy no está Cristiano y no se nota.



Sí que se nota. Para bien.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Portugal tiene una plantilla estupenda, hoy no está Cristiano y no se nota.



Repe.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Dice Luisenrique que ahora hay que analizar el partido tranquilamente

está chalao!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Lo han intentado pero muy mal, cuando se te cierran habrá que tirar balones al área a ver si por lo menos de rebote entra, qué remedio.
> Lo que no puedes hacer es pasarte todo el partido mareando la bola derecha izquierda derecha izquierda y vuelta a empezar, joder hay que jugársela un poco.
> 
> Que ya se que les estaban tapando muy bien y todo lo que quieras pero es que fue muy cómodo para los moros.



Estaras contento, echan a joao felix para quedarse al cholo o fichar a Amunike


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> De todas las tandas de penaltis lo que es un hecho en general es que el que primero meta suele llevarse el partido.Normalmente es así.
> Pozdrawiam.



Gana el 60% de las veces. Estadísticamente está demostrado.


----------



## atasco (6 Dic 2022)

Hemo gqnqo o perdido


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Y todo por no querer llevarse a Ramos, que medio jubilado es diez veces mejor central que los Eric García, Pau Torres y compañía.



No quiere nadie a su lado que le haga sombra en personalidad.


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Dic 2022)

Como va a ver jugadores españoles buenos, si el Madrid por decir algo , el equipo que tendria que apostar por españoles ya que es tan español su base son moros y negros.... y croatas alemanes......no hay un puto goleador español ni uno solo.... ni uno que tenga la clase necesaria


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Dic 2022)

Ojo al dato....

Ferran Torres vs. Marruecos en 73 minutos:

-0 disparos a puerta
-0 centros con acierto 
-0 pases clave 
-0 recuperaciones 
-17 pérdidas 
-2/9 duelos ganados 
-1/3 regates completados 
-1 falta provocada

Y estos datos son equiparables a otros partidos de este " futbolista "...


LE... Por favor.... Vete a tomar por culo, desgraciado ¡¡¡¡¡ Y el PCM del Rubi, también por consentir estas cosas....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Dice Luisenrique que ahora hay que analizar el partido tranquilamente
> 
> está chalao!!!



Por twitch, mientras esta ahi tirao en la silla y soltando sus comentarios chulescos. España produce muchos de estos personajes, es curioso.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> El gafe de España en los penaltis es digno de estudio




Suerte no haber llegado ahí en la final del 2010.... sino el trauma sería aún más pesado.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> El gafe de España en los penaltis es digno de estudio



No es cuestión de suerte, hay que saber tirarlos, tiene una técnica fácil:
tirar cuando el portero ya se haya movido, como los tira Ramos o Neymar.
Claro que hay que tener nervios de acero, pero la técnica es ésa y no otra: esperar a que el portero se mueva durmiendo la pierna de golpeo atrás.
Y si no se mueve, no llega.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Gana el 60% de las veces. Estadísticamente está demostrado.



Por eso es importante siempre intentar lanzar primero.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Dic 2022)

A qué hora dimite el hijo de Amunike??


----------



## The Replicant (6 Dic 2022)

bueno no hay mal que por bien no venga, ahora si que evitamos a Brasil definitivamente

taluecs


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Como va a ver jugadores españoles buenos, si el Madrid por decir algo , el equipo que tendria que apostar por españoles ya que es tan español su base son moros y negros.... y croatas alemanes......no hay un puto goleador español ni uno solo.... ni uno que tenga la clase necesaria



Yo creo que es una cuestion del futbol base de TODA España, aqui parece que se enseña a los crios a ser jugadores clonicos tipo Pedri, aqui no hay jugadores fisicos, atleticos, regateadores... son todos intento de tiki takis.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Estaras contento, echan a joao felix para quedarse al cholo o fichar a Amunike



Joao Félix es un paquete que no ha demostrado nada de los 125 kilos que costó. 
En la selección es suplente. 
Y nadie le va a comprar por más de 70, con suerte a menos que se salga en el Mundial.


----------



## Malvender (6 Dic 2022)

Lo mejor es que el hijo de amunike pretendía dejar tirada a España después de hacer un papel extraordinario en el mundial, acrecentando a si su mito de mesias del guardiolismo………y al final se va como un puto matao al que echó del mundial una selección de mierda y solo fue capaz de ganar un partido


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

*Los números del España-Marruecos ya se mueven*


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Me alegreo por Portugal, muchos mas cojones que nosotros. A falta de España, tendre que ir con ellos...



Yo con ellos y con Brasil. Para que gane Vini y pierda Ratapé.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No es cuestión de suerte, hay que saber tirarlos, tiene una técnica fácil:
> tirar cuando el portero ya se haya movido, como los tira Ramos o Neymar.
> Claro que hay que tener nervios de acero, pero la técnica es ésa y no otra: esperar a que el portero se mueva durmiendo la pierna de golpeo atrás.
> Y si no se mueve, no llega.



El penalti de Sarabia está bien tirado. Vale, obliga a ajustar y da en el palo... pero un penalti que va al palo es mucho más digno que lo que ha hecho Busquets, por ejemplo.

Los penaltis, si no los ajustas bien al lado, tienen un 50% de eficacia. Si el portero te adivina el lado, te lo para. Y estadísticamente, las probabilidades de marcar un penalti son del 80%. Asi que hacer algo que tiene un 50% de eficacia (izquierda-derecha), es tirarlo mal.


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

Acaba contrato creo eh Luis tabique.


----------



## 4ken4t0n (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Thundercat (6 Dic 2022)

Iban a perder tarde o temprano. No tenian a nadie que diera miedo en ataque. Para mi estaba 50/50 antes de empezar.
Hay que asumir que no hay equipo para ganar nada.


----------



## das kind (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Viendo los que están libres, Marcelino.



Se habla de Roberto Martínez, que no sigue en Bélgica.

De todos modos, que el conforero al que viaja se olvide de que Marcelino renuncie al 4-4-2. Antes se deja cortar una pierna.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

Portugal no solo le está dando una lección a Suiza, aquí deberíamos tomar nota a la hora de descartar futbolistas solo por edad.

Golazo descomunal el que ha metido Pepe.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Antonio, ya tenia preparado el Falcon para ir a la final...


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Es que te pones el partido de Rusia del 2018 y es el mismo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> El gafe de España en los penaltis es digno de estudio



No es gafe, hombre, es otra cosa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Te llevarás un plus de la página.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> *El penalti de Sarabia está bien tirado. *Vale, obliga a ajustar y da en el palo... pero un penalti que va al palo es mucho más digno que lo que ha hecho Busquets, por ejemplo.
> 
> Los penaltis, si no los ajustas bien al lado, tienen un 50% de eficacia. Si el portero te adivina el lado, te lo para. Y estadísticamente, las probabilidades de marcar un penalti son del 80%. Asi que hacer algo que tiene un 50% de eficacia (izquierda-derecha), es tirarlo mal.




¿desde cuando un penalti fallado está bien tirado?  

hombre... si lo comparas con las cesiones suaves al portero , literales, que hicieron el jubilado busquets y el hijo de puta soler , pues si


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No es cuestión de suerte, hay que saber tirarlos, tiene una técnica fácil:
> tirar cuando el portero ya se haya movido, como los tira Ramos o Neymar.
> Claro que hay que tener nervios de acero, pero la técnica es ésa y no otra: esperar a que el portero se mueva durmiendo la pierna de golpeo atrás.
> Y si no se mueve, no llega.



Coincido pero es que España tienen un récord que es increíble de pechear en esos momentos, ya el mencionado fallo de Raúl se produce porque cambian a Mendieta que era el mejor del mundo entonces.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Iban a perder tarde o temprano. No tenian a nadie que diera miedo en ataque. Para mi estaba 50/50 antes de empezar.
> Hay que asumir que no hay equipo para ganar nada.



Ya hijo, Croacia tampoco tiene equipo para ganar, pero los croatas están muy contentos. Australia tampoco lo tiene, y ellos saben que han de estar contentos con su Mundial.

España alomejor no es de las 3 mejores, pero caer en octavos contra Marruecos es decepcionante.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Acaba contrato creo eh Luis tabique.



Y él va a decidir si sigue. Si tuviera claro que se va ya lo habría dicho.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Para jugar al Tiki Taka hacen falta jugadores muy buenos y que en sus equipos jueguen así, este no es el caso, además!!!! No podemos vivir del pasado, esos jugadores ya no están y estamos haciendo el ridículo.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es que te pones el partido de Rusia del 2018 y es el mismo.



Ya te digo, con el mismo final  el problema es q España no tenia ni un plan A, ni B, ni C,...asi a quien ganas


----------



## JAGGER (6 Dic 2022)

Lo dije y lo repito, España juega a un tiki tiki parecido al que jugaba Colombia antes de desaparecer creyendo que eran los reyes del mambo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Joao Félix es un paquete que no ha demostrado nada de los 125 kilos que costó.
> En la selección es suplente.
> Y nadie le va a comprar por más de 70, con suerte a menos que se salga en el Mundial.



Yo creo que cuando Cerezo y Gil saquen los 100 kilos de Felix, se largan del equipo. El proximo verano tiene nuevo dueño el atletico.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya hijo, Croacia tampoco tiene equipo para ganar, pero los croatas están muy contentos. Australia tampoco lo tiene, y ellos saben que han de estar contentos con su Mundial.
> 
> España alomejor no es de las 3 mejores, pero caer en octavos contra Marruecos es decepcionante.



Y la forma de hacerlo. Prefiero caer jugando a lo clásico que jugando a esta mierda.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (6 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que nos queda Portugal


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya te digo, con el mismo final  el problema es q España no tenia ni un plan A, ni B, ni C,...asi a quien ganas



¿ Cómo tenemos el Hormiguero hoy, amigo... ? Voy caliente.... A ver si me baja el cabreo...


----------



## Malvender (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y él va a decidir si sigue. Si tuviera claro que se va ya lo habría dicho.



Como buen iluminado, él estaba seguro de que le rogaríamos que no se fuera y lo cierto es que ahora le rogamos que por favor se vaya


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ¿desde cuando un penalti fallado está bien tirado?



A ver, entiendeme. Sarabia hace lo que tiene que hacer: tirar un penalti para, aunque el portero adivine donde va, no te lo pare. Si luego por unos centímetros no entra, pues no entra. Pero eso es mucho más digno que lo que ha hecho Busquets. Ya he explicado porque.

Un penalti abajo ajustado al palo es prácticamente imposible de parar. De hecho lo ideal es que al tirarlo dé en el lateral de la red. Eso jamás te lo paran. Es lo que ha ido a buscar Sarabia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Portugal no solo le está dando una lección a Suiza, aquí deberíamos tomar nota a la hora de descartar futbolistas solo por edad.
> 
> Golazo descomunal el que ha metido Pepe.



Es que eso es absurdo. Gramos sigue siendo mejor que la mitad de centrales que llevamos, por ejemplo. Albiol también estaba bien.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

No le deis más vueltas ni aún estando de portera hoy misa Rodríguez la guardameta del Real Madrid estos tipos no le hubieran metido ni un gol y hubiera batido el récord de una mujer portera con más minutos sin encajar un gol en un partido contra hombres porque con lo que se ha visto hoy hubiera sido posible jejejeje!
Y en la tanda de penaltis capaz que se los para también a estos tuercebotas.
Pozdrawiam.
Está es Misa Rodríguez.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Cómo tenemos el Hormiguero hoy, amigo... ? Voy caliente.... A ver si me baja el cabreo...



Pues igual q yo, a ver si con el homiguero nos entretenemos algo despues del esperpento de España

Hoy va la violinista Ara Malikian


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> Como buen iluminado, él estaba seguro de que le rogaríamos que no se fuera y lo cierto es que ahora le rogamos que por favor se vaya



A mí me gustó mucho que lo nombraran, pero ha sido una pesadilla.


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Pues a mi me pone una final CR7 Messi y que hagan un partidazo , colofón a sus carreras


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues igual q yo, a ver si con el homiguero nos entretenemos algo despues del esperpento de España
> 
> Hoy va la violinista Ara Malikian



Hace años que no lo veo. Si acaso en diferido y de refilón siempre que no lleve a algún rojo de mierda


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, entiendeme. Sarabia hace lo que tiene que hacer: tirar un penalti para, aunque el portero adivine donde va, no te lo pare. Si luego por unos centímetros no entra, pues no entra. *Pero eso es mucho más digno que lo que ha hecho Busquets.* Ya he explicado porque.
> 
> Un penalti abajo ajustado al palo es prácticamente imposible de parar. De hecho lo ideal es que al tirarlo dé en el lateral de la red. Eso jamás te lo paran. Es lo que ha ido a buscar Sarabia.



si te he entendido : y eso mismo te he dicho

que un penalti FALLADO es una CAGADA de quien lo ha tirado , y nunca está bien tirado

otra cosa es que lo compares con las mierdas que hicieron el jubilado busquets y el hijo de puta de soler : ceder el balon al portero y suave : ahi hasta la cagada de sarabia no parece tanto

en fin...


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es que eso es absurdo. Gramos sigue siendo mejor que la mitad de centrales que llevamos, por ejemplo. Albiol también estaba bien.



Total, por eso puso a Rodri de central y otro tema ir a mundial con un solo delantero centro, sin gol


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pues a mi me pone una final CR7 Messi y que hagan un partidazo , colofón a sus carreras



Esto se decide entre la delantera del PSG-Qatar investment.


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Llevamos desde el 2014 renovando la selección.
> 
> Dicen los de la COPE que van con Argensimia.



De ahi que ahora que te ha salido una camada buena, no puedes cagarla metiendo a valverdes o marcelinos al mando y a aspas o nachos en el equipo. 

A esta españa le falta jerarquia por edad y algo de calidad en alguna posicion. Pero materia prima para competir en los proximos torneos la hay.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pues a mi me pone una final CR7 Messi y que hagan un partidazo , colofón a sus carreras




pechi missing no gana el mundial ni aunque los jeques se lo estan intentando regalar

un saludo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Total, por eso puso a Rodri de central y otro tema ir a mundial con un solo delantero centro, sin gol



Y llevar tropecientos extremos que muchos ni han jugado. En las euros y mundial que ganamos en algún momento tuvimos que colgar balones y poner a Llorente o Guiza. Es que no teníamos plan B joder. Aspas, Moreno, Iglesias, Joselu,...


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Pobres Mossos d'Esquadra. Les espera una noche dura


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> De ahi que ahora que te ha salido una camada buena, no puedes cagarla metiendo a valverdes o marcelinos al mando y a aspas o nachos en el equipo.
> 
> A esta españa le falta jerarquia por edad y algo de calidad en alguna posicion. Pero materia prima para competir en los proximos torneos la hay.



Yo subía al de la sub-21 que lo hace bien y gana cosas.


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No es gafe, hombre, es otra cosa.



Tú ves hoy la carita de Soler cuando iba a lanzar y se veía que la fallaba al 100%. Y con Busquets, aunque es un tío más inexpresivo, lo mismo. Pensaba: si soy millonario y debería estar retirado, qué cojones hago aquí tirando un penalti delante de medio planeta?

Un penalti en eliminatorias de mundial o de champions no es para especialistas, es para tíos con personalidad. Y de esos en España (en la selección y en el país en general), poquitos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

hemos logrado dar mil pases de dos metros en el mismo centro del campo y sin embargo estamos eliminados, yo creo que hay una mano negra en la fifa o la otan o Bilderberg que nos está jodiendo, cuánta hembidia nos tienen


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y llevar tropecientos extremos que muchos ni han jugado. En las euros y mundial que ganamos en algún momento tuvimos que colgar balones y poner a Llorente o Guiza. Es que no teníamos plan B joder. Aspas, Moreno, Iglesias, Joselu,...



Canales, Nacho, Ramos,...

*La crítica también puede ser positiva*


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

En estos eventos te das cuenta lo sobrevalorado que esta el mundo del futbol. Se premia la mediocridad del futbol con millonadas en sueldos y medios de prensa sumisos. 

Un desastre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Yo subía al de la sub-21 que lo hace bien y gana cosas.



Cuidado con eso que Sáez también ganaba cosas. Sinceramente, de lo que tenemos, Marcelino, Valverde, Quique, me parecerían bien.


----------



## Casanova II (6 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Yo subía al de la sub-21 que lo hace bien y gana cosas.



¿El de la sub-21 es también miembro oficial de la secta de la filosofía, el estilo de juego y el ADN de los pases horizontales?


----------



## Manero (6 Dic 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Portugal tiene una plantilla estupenda, hoy no está Cristiano y no se nota.



Se nota y mucho la ausencia de Cristiano, pero para bien. 

Con su egocentrismo ya se intuía que su declive iba a ser difícil de gestionar, ya ves como ha salido de la Juve y del United con todos sus compañeros hartos de él. Y parece que en su selección va a tener un final parecido porque hasta su seleccionador en la última rueda de prensa demostró estar harto de él. Hoy los jugadores portugueses juegan mucho más liberados sin la presencia de la momia de Madeira.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Pues con eso se asegura la reelección, viendo como son nuestros compatriotas.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Sí. Por eso puse "uno de los más veteranos..". Lo que no recuerdo es la edad de Millá. ¿Lo recuerdas?



No tenía edad, siempre falsean la partida de nacimiento.


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Yo subía al de la sub-21 que lo hace bien y gana cosas.



Me parece bien. Lo que no podemos es volvernos locos por un 0 a 0 contra marruecos y hablar de aspas y ramos que entre los dos suman 70 años.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (6 Dic 2022)

¿Alguien recuerda el partido en el que nos quedamos fuera de la fase final de la Euro 92? Lo pregunto por curiosidad histórica, porque parece un partido fantasma.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



A la izquierda todo lo que sea antiespañol les gusta. Supongo que los murcianicos estan disfrutando de la mocion de censura con los basurientos de ciudadanos.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

Griezmann y Joao Felix dejando en evidencia al técnico mejor pagado del mundo.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

3-0
Pozdrawiam


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues con eso se asegura la reelección, viendo como son nuestros compatriotas.



Poca broma, que en Murcia hay un huevo de marroquís.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (6 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Me parece bien. Lo que no podemos es volvernos locos por un 0 a 0 contra marruecos y hablar de aspas y ramos que entre los dos suman 70 años.




Lo de Ramos ya te lo ha contestado Hakimi con el penalti, y lo de Aspas, mírate el partido de Ferrán.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)

3-0 Portugal


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Pero sin Xavi, Iniesta y con Busquets en horas bajas. Se han dedicado a pasear el balón por el centro del campo 110 minutos de los 120. 

Sólo han buscado ocasiones los últimos 5 minutos de la prórroga.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Muy fácil Purtugal.

Floren ve mirando a este del Benfica.


----------



## eltonelero (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Por twitch, mientras esta ahi tirao en la silla y soltando sus comentarios chulescos. España produce muchos de estos personajes, es curioso.



produce muchos porque se deja que medren, vivan y se reproduzcan.
En otros paises si nacen, son corregidos a base de ostias vitales, sino se mueren en la miseria y no se reproducen.
Aqui en España se les premia y hasta se les vota de forma masiva....


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Aprendamos como se juega un partido en un mundial


----------



## Evangelion (6 Dic 2022)

A ver como gestiona CR7 que su sustituto marque dos goles.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

GOL 3-0


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

Portugal sigue a lo suyo. El Tercero.


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

Casanova II dijo:


> ¿El de la sub-21 es también miembro oficial de la secta de la filosofía, el estilo de juego y el ADN de los pases horizontales?



Mañaco Mir se hinchaba a marcar y conoce bien a los Gavis, Pedris y Olmos: a la África del Norte siempre le pintan la cara.

Están todas las promesas ya en la última eurocopa que ganaron.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> A ver como gestiona CR7 que su sustituto marque dos goles.



a ver ... 


mal ?


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Pues con LE fuera, y los jugadores veteranos fuera, esto es lo que hay,
> se puede sacar una selección competitiva,
> pero hay que abandonar el Tiki Taka y apostar a otra cosa,
> no hay ningún crack futuro a la vista.
> ...



Entre esta lista y que los próximos mundiales es posible que haya *1/16 de final*, me veo que me muero y no vuelvo a ver a Ejpaña en cuartos de final


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> ¿Alguien recuerda el partido en el que nos quedamos fuera de la fase final de la Euro 92? Lo pregunto por curiosidad histórica, porque parece un partido fantasma.



Francia nos ganó 1-2 en el villamarín...


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> ¿Alguien recuerda el partido en el que nos quedamos fuera de la fase final de la Euro 92? Lo pregunto por curiosidad histórica, porque parece un partido fantasma.



Se hizo una fase patética. Quedamos 3º de grupo, a 10 pts de Francia, y de hecho el último partido contra Albania ni se disputó.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Dic 2022)

Otro gol de Portugal. Es que tirando a puerta , cualquiera, diría LE el resentido.


----------



## The Replicant (6 Dic 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Menos mal que nos queda Portugal



si pero sólo hacen que marcar goles, que aburrimiento


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> De ahi que ahora que te ha salido una camada buena, no puedes cagarla metiendo a valverdes o marcelinos al mando y a aspas o nachos en el equipo.
> 
> A esta españa le falta jerarquia por edad y algo de calidad en alguna posicion. Pero materia prima para competir en los proximos torneos la hay.



Pues no sé, macho, yo veo unos huecos que asustan: si Rodri reemplaza a Busquets no hay central, y si se queda de central no hay medio centro. Arriba no tenemos ni a un jugador con gol en tres puestos. Y por supuesto, no hay portero. Ansu Fati como mucho aspira a ser como Ledley King, el central aquel del Tottenham, que no podía entrenar entre semana porque tenía la rodilla cascada, tuvo una carrera muy respetable pero no se podía depender de él.

Ahora mismo tenemos una buena pareja de centrales y una buena pareja de interiores, y a lo mejor lateral izquierdo si Balde progresa. Con esos mimbres no se ganan partidos. Yo excepto a Pino no veo a nadie capaz de dar un salto de calidad.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Poca broma, que en Murcia hay un huevo de marroquís.



Como en casi todas las ciudades de España ya


----------



## zapatitos (6 Dic 2022)

Chavalines follacabras nacidos aquí y celebrando la victoria de Marruecos que no sabrán ni por donde cojones estará ese pais, pero están bien integrados y son tan autóctonos como cualquiera, que no se le olvide a nadie.

Saludos.


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Me parece bien. Lo que no podemos es volvernos locos por un 0 a 0 contra marruecos y hablar de aspas y ramos que entre los dos suman 70 años.



Y Puskas o Di Stefano tenian casi 40 y eran pichichi y los mejores jugadores de España

si un tio tiene 40 tacos y es el mejor en su puesto, se le pone.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> ¿Alguien recuerda el partido en el que nos quedamos fuera de la fase final de la Euro 92? Lo pregunto por curiosidad histórica, porque parece un partido fantasma.



Fue contra Francia, creo que jugaba Papin


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Suiza y Japón quedan por delante nuestro.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> No tenía edad, siempre falsean la partida de nacimiento.



Eso también es cierto... sobre todo si estamos hablando de mediados del siglo pasado en África.

Veías algunas selecciones sub17 o sub20 y no te creías las edades ni encocado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Mañaco Mir se hinchaba a marcar y conoce bien a los Gavis, Pedris y Olmos: a la África del Norte siempre le pintan la cara.
> 
> Están todas las promesas ya en la última eurocopa que ganaron.



es que el luis de la fuente usa el 4 4 2


----------



## manutartufo (6 Dic 2022)

No le deis más vueltas la base principal de este equipo es la del Barcelona, todo dicho.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Griezmann y Joao Felix dejando en evidencia al técnico mejor pagado del mundo.



Pero no veras a ningun atletico criticar al cholo, es increible, es como un mesias para esta gente. Lo mal que lo tuvieron que pasar antes de su llegada, madre mia...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> A ver como gestiona CR7 que su sustituto marque dos goles.



Lo llevará fatal. Y ha firmado 200 kilos por pasearse en la liga saudí en calzones cortos. Las emociones humanas... Que irracionales...


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

4-0
Pozdrawiam


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *"Si por mí fuera, seguiría toda la vida, pero no es el caso"*
> 
> Luis Enrique no aclaró su futuro tras la eliminación de España en la tanda de penaltis en los octavos del Mundial ante Marruecos.



Si es así, espero que muera pronto...


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Portugal 4-0 LOOOOOOL


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

4-0 portugal


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Vaya paliza a Suiza  

Puto dia


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)

4-0 jajaja


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Que bien Portugal, que envidia.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Suiza le bloquea la cuenta en el UBS a Mendes. Ahora si que se lia...


----------



## The Replicant (6 Dic 2022)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="es" dir="ltr">Una mujer graba a los marroquís celebrando a clasificación cuando... <a href="https://t.co/EpmpvFhAdS">pic.twitter.com/EpmpvFhAdS</a></p>&mdash; (Fauerzaesp) Fuerzas Especiales (@Fauerzaesp) <a href="">December 6, 2022</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Me parece bien. Lo que no podemos es volvernos locos por un 0 a 0 contra marruecos y hablar de aspas y ramos que entre los dos suman 70 años.




pepe casi 40 años : golazo hoy , un saludo a los inutiles de la seleccion del hijo de Amunike y a sus fans

y a ramos que le den es otro ex jugador, pero dejar fuera a : canales , aspas, borja iglesias , joselu ,... ,

porque tienen antes plaza : el jubilado busquets , el yerno cojo matapalomas , eric garcia , balde , pau torres , y etcs.... pues.... ahi teneis el resultado

¿no volvernos locos por un 0-0 contra marruecos? ah vale , que es buen resultado , todo ok jose luis

5-1 portugal a suiza y esto no ha acabado : eso es jugar al futbol : carreras , juego vertical , remates, tiros ,....


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que nos queda purtugal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Fue contra Francia, creo que jugaba Papin



pero no fue un partido, fue una fase de clasificación nefasta.




4o de Purtugal

Perdimos 4 partidos: 2 con Francia, checoslovaquia e islandia. La selección con delanteros como Manolo del pateti.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

4-0 partidazo de los vecinos, se nos tenía que caer la cara de verguenza ...





















si tuviéramos ( verguenza )


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

Maraviliohso .... o como se escriba


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Portugal no se anda con tonterías de sobar balón alguno.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)

Portugal on fire.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Por twitch, mientras esta ahi tirao en la silla y soltando sus comentarios chulescos. España produce muchos de estos personajes, es curioso.



imagínate, volver a ver esa mojón de partido 
tranquilamente dice
cómo vas a volver a ver ese horror tranquilamente?
dos horas ahí analizando...

te ves un minuto, lo pones en bucle y es lo mismo


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

Palizón a los hormonados.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

Resulta sonrojante ver a Portugal después de lo de España,que manera de lanzar una contra,como flechas...

Nosotros contra Suiza ahora estaríamos 0-0 y sudando sangre,lo veo en la bola


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

El mejor partido de Portugal en mundiales que yo recuerde


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Con una, delantera de suplentes, Ferran, Asensio, Olmo son siplentes en sus equipos y con un centro del campo que solo juega hacia atras no se llega muy lejos...si al menos estuviera Fabian que tiene un remate tremendo desde lejos o Ramos que con su poderio aereo puede hacer gol en cualquier balon alto, pero llevar solo amiguetes mo funciona...


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Pues nada, Suiza lo de siempre: Mundiales mayormente dignos, muchas veces pasando la fase de grupos, pero ya está. Otra vez, correctos.

Gol para maquillar, 4-1


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Portugal aplastando a Suiza


----------



## Glokta (6 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Hierro no cambió nada del estilo de juego de Lopetegui, era su segundo e hizo todo lo que habían preparado juntos. Si dieron ascopena en Rusia imagino que fué por el palo emocional del cambio de seleccionador en plena concentración y no tanto por el estilo de juego, ya que esos mismos jugadores hicieron algunos partidos espectaculares en la fase de clasificación y en los amistosos.
> 
> Y en cuanto a los jubilados, yo soy el primero en pedir desde hace meses que las momias de Busquets y Jordi Alba no jueguen más en el Barça, y resulta que los tengo que sufrir también en la Selección. Mira por ejemplo que bien está jugando hoy Portugal cuando por fin se han atrevido a dejar en el banquillo a su propia momia de Madeira.



Hierro no sabia ni por donde le daba el aire, e iba jugando al pinipon con las alineaciones

De los del Barça hay que hablar porque los del Barça que han copado la selección:

- J. Alba: me ha parecido de lo mejor sinceramente. Pero cuando veo a tremendo pechofrios como el y Busquets de capitanes se me revuelve el estomago
- K. Balde: decían que íbamos a ganar con el cambio por Gaya y siempre que había peligro cuando jugaba ha sido porque se hace la picha un lio y pierde el marcador. Tampoco me parece que tenga mucha calidad arriba
- Busquets: yo que se, probablemente este para ser titular visto el nivel pero ni esta para jugar 120 min ni mucho menos un penalti con un físico de campo de concentración
- Pedri: me parece una mentira de jugador, lo digo en serio, quizás exagero pero no es ni Iniesta y Xavi es mas del palo de Busquets, para carrera con un físico de mierda y dando pases sin riesgo a 2 m
- Gavi: pues me parece el mejor la verdad. Le echa cojones, tiene cierta calidad, mira para delante, y creo que se va a poner rocoso
- Ferran: un enchufado, supermediocre
- Eric: ya este se me olvidada. Otro que ha ido por enchufe o que se yo. Para hacer la de Sarabia, te llevas a Ramos que te tira el primer penalti con dos cojones y tiene mas gol que toda la selección junta

Y los del Madrid no han hecho tampoco mucho pero ya los conocemos y avisamos, aunque Asensio no lo ha hecho mal. Tambien es que viendo el nivel secundarios como L.Vazquez o Nacho no hubieran desentonado


----------



## Rediooss (6 Dic 2022)

España ha metido 8 goles en este Mundial, los mismos goles que metió cuando ganaron en el 2010... ni tan mal.
Hasta para ganar un Mundial metemos los mínimos goles posibles...


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

4-1.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Portugal va ganando ya 4-1


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

Anota un suizo del Wallis o por ahí.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)

4-1 gol suiza


----------



## Agilipollado (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> pero no fue un partido, fue una fase de clasificación nefasta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283555
> 
> ...



Pero se ganó 9-0 a Albania


----------



## Evangelion (6 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="es" dir="ltr">Una mujer graba a los marroquís celebrando a clasificación cuando... <a href="https://t.co/EpmpvFhAdS">pic.twitter.com/EpmpvFhAdS</a></p>&mdash; (Fauerzaesp) Fuerzas Especiales (@Fauerzaesp) <a href="">December 6, 2022</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



Pocos goles, muchos moviles.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *''De aquí no nos echa ni Dios''*. Luis Enrique.



Los ha echado alá,,,


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Como en casi todas las ciudades de España ya


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

No os da la impresión que en Suiza parece que jueguen los mismos jugadores desde hace 20 años? Es que en cada euro o mundial veo las mismas caras o mismos nombres jajajajaja.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

No hay que olvidar que a Suiza los eliminamos por penaltys hace dos años, por penaltys


GOL 4-1


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> anamos a croacia si mal no recuerdo



En penaltis. Luis Enrike el streamer les regalo la prórroga.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

La mejor noticias que debemos esperar es que Luis Enrique diga que deja la selección. Ha dejado a nuestro equipo a la altura de un equipo vulgar y corriente. 

Casi equiparable a un segunda decisión de alguna liga de esas que hay por ahí.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> No os da la impresión que en Suiza parece que jueguen los mismos jugadores desde hace 20 años? Es que en cada euro o mundial veo las mismas caras o mismos nombres jajajajaja.
> Pozdrawiam



Falta Chapuisat


----------



## Betty W. (6 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Chavalines follacabras nacidos aquí y celebrando la victoria de Marruecos que no sabrán ni por donde cojones estará ese pais, pero están bien integrados y son tan autóctonos como cualquiera, que no se le olvide a nadie.
> 
> Saludos.




La mayoria con nacionalidad marrroqui, y que no se integran, 10 años con residencia legal y mas si es por arraigo, ilegales residiendo 3 años en España +10 años residencia legal para nacionalidad española

No lo son.


Es decir, tienes que estar 3 años de ilegal para regularizarte en España con contrato de trabajo y estar de ilegal + 10 años residencia legal para la nacionalida, salvo que tu padre o madre se haya nacionalizado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Ridículo de “la peor España de toda la historia”


Eurocopa 1992: equipos, calendario, partidos, resultados y clasificación del Grupo 1 del Campeonato Europeo de Suecia.



as.com





*La Selección completó una de las fases más humillantes que se le recuerdan. Las primera derrota ante Francia acuchilló la moral que acabó enterrada con la sonrojante derrota en Islandia, ante un equipo integrado mayoritariamente por aficionados. Este escandaloso batacazo de “la peor España de toda la historia”, como la calificaron desde Italia, fue el cúlmen amargo de una generación que no respondió a las expectativas creadas. Esta eliminación supuso el final de un ciclo con vistas al Mundial de 1994.* (Foto de apertura: la goleada a Albania con cuatro goles de Butragueño fue solo un espejismo).

*Grupo 1
CLASIFICACIÓN GRUPO 1*

EquipoJGEPGfGcPtsFrancia880020616Checoslovaquia850312910España730417126Islandia82067104Albania71062212






Los franceses se mostraron así de efusivos tras clasificarse.
*Fase impoluta de Francia: ocho partidos, ocho victorias*
Francia regresó a la elite de la mano de una gran generación de jugadores, encabezada por Papin, y de un seleccionador, Michel Platini, bandera de la anterior hornada. El técnico llegó en noviembre de 1988 y, aunque no clasificó a Francia para el Mundial de Italia, emprendió una renovación construyendo un equipo entusiasta, agresivo, con mentalidad ganadora y con calidad. Esto le valió para llegar invicta a la Eurocopa. De hecho, su última derrota fue el 8 de marzo de 1989, cuando cayeron ante Escocia en un partido de clasificación para el Mundial de Italia. Francia vivía otra edad de oro y no dio opción a sus rivales. España ya perdió prácticamente todas sus posibilidades en septiembre, faltando aún tres jornadas por disputarse.

*ISLANDIA 2-0 ALBANIA*

Reykjavik. 30-05-1990Gudjohnsen y Edvaldsson se aprovecharon de la debilidad albanesa y dieron la victoria a Islandia.1-0 Gudjohnsen 41’. 2-0 Edvaldsson 82’.
*ISLANDIA 1-2 FRANCIA*

Reykjavik. 05-09-1990Papin abrió la lata y Cantona agarró los puntos.0-1 Papin 12’. 0-2 Cantona 74’. 1-2 Edvaldsson 85’.







*Francia era la ONU*
Francia contaba en su selección con jugadores de ascendencia española (Manuel Amoros -foto-, Luis Fernández, Christian Pérez y Bernardo Pardo), polonesia (Pascal Vahirua), costamarfileña (Basile Boli) e italiana (Martini y Casoni).

*CHECOSLOVAQUIA 1-0 ISLANDIA*

Kosice. 26-09-1990Inicio esperanzador de Checoslovaquia que ganó a Islandia con el tanto de Danek.1-0 Danek 43’.
*ESPAÑA 2-1 ISLANDIA*

Sevilla. 10-10-1990Zubizarreta; Nando, Sanchís, Serna; Rafa Paz (Begiristain 61’), Martín Vázquez, Míchel, Fernando, Goicoechea; Butragueño, Carlos (Valverde 71’).Sigurdsson; Praisson, Bergsson, S. Jonsson, Edvalsson; K. Jonsson (Gregory 77’), S. Jonsson, Pordarsson, Gretarsson; Gudjohnsen, Margeirsson (Ormslev 71’).Árbitro: Victor Mintoff (Malta)1-0 Butragueño 44’. 2-0 Carlos 63’. 2-1 Jonsson 66’.






Martín Vázquez cae tras una falta.
*Victoria entre silbidos*
La Liga no paró y la Selección sólo tuvo un entrenamiento para preparar su primer partido, con el consiguiente enfado de Suárez. Al final ganó España, pero acabó entre silbidos. Comenzó bien pero se contagió con la parsimonia islandesa. Hubo que esperar hasta el 44’ para que Butragueño abriera el marcador. Carlos aumentó la renta, pero Jonsson marcó y España acabó en su área. Victoria con malas sensaciones.

*FRANCIA 2-1 CHECOSLOVAQUIA*

París. 13-10-1990El doblete de Papin dio el liderato a los galos.1-0 Papin 60’. 2-0 Papin 83’. 2-1 Skuhravy 89’.
*CHECOSLOVAQUIA 3-2 ESPAÑA*

Praga. 14-11-1990Miklosko; Hipp, Kocian, Kadlec; Hasek, Moravcic, Tittel, Kula, Bilek (Belak 83’); Skuhravy, Danek (Kuka 88’).Zubizarreta; Quique, Nando, Sanchís, Serna; Míchel (Amor 94’), Martín Vázquez, Roberto, Goicoechea; Carlos (Bakero 60’), Butragueño.Árbitro: Karl-Heinz Tritschler (Alemania)1-0 Danek 16’. 1-1 Roberto 30’. 1-2 Carlos 54’. 2-2 Danek 67’. 3-2 Moravcik 77’.






En la primera imagen, Martín Vázquez salva una entrada. En la segunda, el español junto al árbitro Karl-Heinz Tristchler.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="es" dir="ltr">Una mujer graba a los marroquís celebrando a clasificación cuando... <a href="https://t.co/EpmpvFhAdS">pic.twitter.com/EpmpvFhAdS</a></p>&mdash; (Fauerzaesp) Fuerzas Especiales (@Fauerzaesp) <a href="">December 6, 2022</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



JAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJA


----------



## Sanctis (6 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Portugal aplastando a Suiza




Con Pepe (3 años más viejo que Sergio Ramos) cascándose un Mundial de cojones, mientras Sergio Ramos está en París y Eric García en Qatar.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Chavalines follacabras nacidos aquí y celebrando la victoria de Marruecos que no sabrán ni por donde cojones estará ese pais, pero están bien integrados y son tan autóctonos como cualquiera, que no se le olvide a nadie.
> 
> Saludos.



No se sentirán españoles jamás, por mucho que los progres se empeñen. Es que ni los de cuarta generación...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

*España acabó desbordada*
En Checoslovaquia, España tuvo la victoria en sus manos. Remontó el gol de Danek y se puso 1-2. Entonces, los checos echaron el resto, avanzaron líneas y presionaron. El juego de acoso desbordó a España y Danek empató. La derrota se consumó bajo un clima bélico y con el colegiado vencido por el frenesí de los locales.

*ALBANIA 0-1 FRANCIA*

Tirana. 17-11-1990Francia supo sobreponerse a la ausencia de Papin y Cantona con un gol de cabeza de Boli.0-1 Boli 25’.
*ESPAÑA 9-0 ALBANIA*

Sevilla. 19-12-1990Zubizarreta; Alkorta, Hierro, Sanchís; Míchel Quique 61’), Martín Vázquez, Goicoechea (Bakero 76’); Manolo, Butragueño, Carlos.Arapi; Zmijani, Stafa, Dema, Ibro; Ferko (Josa 55’), Lekbello, Kujsta, Kola (Demollari 37’); Millo, Tahiri.Árbitro: Alphonse Constantin (Bélgica)1-0 Amor 21’. 2-0 Carlos 24’. 3-0 Butragueño 31’. 4-0 Hierro 40’. 5-0 Butragueño 57’. 6-0 Carlos 65’. 7-0 Butragueño 68’. 8-0 Butragueño 76’. 9-0 Bakero 88’.











*Festival de fútbol y goles*
Sensacional partido de España. El día previo al choque ante Albania, Suárez exigió una goleada por si al final se daba un empate a puntos en la cabeza del grupo, y sus pupilos respondieron. Llevaba en su bolsillo un 7-0 y España seguía luchando con ardor, con un Martín Vázquez en plan maestro (su nombre acabó coreado por el público), y un Butragueño de leyenda. Con sus cuatro goles, el Buitre se convertía, con 26 tantos, en el máximo realizador de la Selección, adelantando a Di Stéfano (23). El choque acabó 9-0 y pudo ser peor para Albania, pues Míchel estrelló en el larguero un precioso disparo. Colosal.

*FRANCIA 3-1 ESPAÑA*

París. 20-02-1991Martini; Boli, Blanc, Casoni; Amoros, Pardo (Luis Fernández 51’), Sauzée, Durand; Papin, Cantona, Vahirua (Deschamps 83’).Zubizarreta; Quique, Sanchís, Juanito, Nando; Míchel, Amor, Vizcaíno (Soler 46’), Goicoechea; Butragueño (Manolo 59’), Bakero.Árbitro: Tullio Lanese (Italia)0-1 Bakero 10’. 1-1Sauzée 14’. 2-1 Papin 58’. 3-1 Blanc 76’.

*El acróbata Papin derrumbó a la Selección*
En el primer partido ante Francia, la Selección sólo logro mantenerse en pie diez minutos, los que tardó Bakero en batir a Martini. Tras el gol, España desapareció y se dedicó con su fútbol a rearmar la moral de un rival que reaccionó a los cuatro minutos con un tanto de Sauzée. Después del descanso, el equipo español dio la sensación de coger de nuevo las riendas, pero apareció Jean Pierre Papin, fantástico goleador y experto en rematar balones imposibles, para cazar un centro de Amoros y marcar en espectacular escorzo. Este gol puso plomo en las botas de los españoles y dio alas a Francia que acabó arrollando de manera inapelable, como el testarazo de Blanc que llevó el tercer tanto galo al marcador. Decepcionó España.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Chavalines follacabras nacidos aquí y celebrando la victoria de Marruecos que no sabrán ni por donde cojones estará ese pais, pero están bien integrados y son tan autóctonos como cualquiera, que no se le olvide a nadie.
> 
> Saludos.



Los tienes en Francia de 3ª GENERACIÓN sin integrarse, y sabiendo perfectamente el idioma... es imposible, son gente que no se puede integrar, hay demasiado odio, rencor, diferencia cultural... y todo se puede resumir en el Islam.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Dic 2022)

Cada vez que lo pienso....

Nos clasificó Alemania... ALEMANIA ¡¡¡¡.... Y no le devolvimos el favor.... Para hacer el mayor ridículo del Mundial hasta la fecha....

Ya lo pensé ( y lo dije ) en su momento... Yo de Alemania, viendo que no podíamos con Japón, me hubiera dejado perder ya del todo y que hubiera pasado Costa Rica... 

Lástima que no fuera así... Pero ya lo planteé... Me olía lo de hoy...


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pues no sé, macho, yo veo unos huecos que asustan: si Rodri reemplaza a Busquets no hay central, y si se queda de central no hay medio centro. Arriba no tenemos ni a un jugador con gol en tres puestos. Y por supuesto, no hay portero. Ansu Fati como mucho aspira a ser como Ledley King, el central aquel del Tottenham, que no podía entrenar entre semana porque tenía la rodilla cascada, tuvo una carrera muy respetable pero no se podía depender de él.
> 
> Ahora mismo tenemos una buena pareja de centrales y una buena pareja de interiores, y a lo mejor lateral izquierdo si Balde progresa. Con esos mimbres no se ganan partidos. Yo excepto a Pino no veo a nadie capaz de dar un salto de calidad.



Balde necesita un par de años en 2ª para no ser tan flojo y jugadores hay, otra cosa es que sean amiguitos, Martínez del ACB, Laporte, David García...
De Gea y Kepa están haciendo paradones todos los Domingos... pero si te llevas mal con todos que hasta pasan de ir (Martínez) y finges que quieren retirarse (de Gea) y llevas a los representados por De la Peña y Puyol da igual que haya o no.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

A ver si empieza ya la champions y termina el torneillo de preparación este,que ya se hace largo...


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Con Pepe (3 años más viejo que Sergio Ramos) cascándose un Mundial de cojones, mientras Sergio Ramos está en París y Eric García en Qatar.



Ramos para mi, tampoco está ya para esto, otra cosa es que sin estarlo, sea mejor que los que ha llevado "el chato".


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> No os da la impresión que en Suiza parece que jueguen los mismos jugadores desde hace 20 años? Es que en cada euro o mundial veo las mismas caras o mismos nombres jajajajaja.
> Pozdrawiam



Y en Polonia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La mejor noticias que debemos esperar es que Luis Enrique diga que deja la selección. Ha dejado a nuestro equipo a la altura de un equipo vulgar y corriente.
> 
> Casi equiparable a un segunda decisión de alguna liga de esas que hay por ahí.



Para que vuelva la ilusión, desde luego


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Con Pepe (3 años más viejo que Sergio Ramos) cascándose un Mundial de cojones, mientras Sergio Ramos está en París y Eric García en Qatar.



En todo caso será Ramos por Rodri, laporte o Pau. Echarle la culpa a Eric que lo único que ha hecho el pobre es llevar las toallas, es de hater modo dios.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Portugal aplastando a Suiza



Es lo que tiene marcar pronto y salir a por el partido.

España salió a no perder el balón, Portugal salió vertical y a buscar ocasiones, si perdían el balón, no hay trauma, se empieza otra vez.

Además Suiza se animó a atacar, eso da espacios.

Marruecos no se animaba a adelantarse porque España siempre controlaba el balón, por eso no dejó huecos.

El que juega a ganar, y más ante un equipo inferior, suele ganar.


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *''De aquí no nos echa ni Dios''*. Luis Enrique.



comparese con escariolo que decia que iba con lo que tenia a hacer lo que pudieran


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Ramos para mi, tampoco está ya para esto, otra cosa es que sin estarlo, sea mejor que los que ha llevado "el chato".



No tiene porqué ser titular, pero entre los 4 centrales, seguro. Y también juega de lateral derecho.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

5-1
Pozdrawiam


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

5-1.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

En el equipo de Suiza hay algun suizo de suiza?


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)

5-1


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

El suplente de CR se marca un hat trick.
CR pasa ronda y llora tres veces. Curioso.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Cada vez que lo pienso....
> 
> Nos clasificó Alemania... ALEMANIA ¡¡¡¡.... Y no le devolvimos el favor.... Para hacer el mayor ridículo del Mundial hasta la fecha....
> 
> ...



Pero ehhhhh ehhhhhh shhhhh ehhh, que vamos por el lado bueno deñ cuadro jajajajajjajaja.

Un cuadro es lo que somos, abstractos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

5-1, ya lleva tres el Ramos


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL Del Gonzalo Ramos, ha nascido una estrella


----------



## Metamorfosis (6 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Es lo que tiene marcar pronto y salir a por el partido.
> 
> España salió a no perder el balón, Portugal salió vertical y a buscar ocasiones, si perdían el balón, no hay trauma, se empieza otra vez.
> 
> ...



Pues ahí discrepo conceptualmente: En los torneos cortos, un Mundial lo es, la clave es saber defenderse y tener efectividad.


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Hat trick de Ramos


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Joder, este partido era para CR7 para lucirse y meter algún que otro gol y aumentar su palmares en mundiales.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (6 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Hierro no cambió nada del estilo de juego de Lopetegui, era su segundo e hizo todo lo que habían preparado juntos. Si dieron ascopena en Rusia imagino que fué por el palo emocional del cambio de seleccionador en plena concentración y no tanto por el estilo de juego, ya que esos mismos jugadores hicieron algunos partidos espectaculares en la fase de clasificación y en los amistosos.
> 
> Y en cuanto a los jubilados, yo soy el primero en pedir desde hace meses que las momias de Busquets y Jordi Alba no jueguen más en el Barça, y resulta que los tengo que sufrir también en la Selección. Mira por ejemplo que bien está jugando hoy Portugal cuando por fin se han atrevido a dejar en el banquillo a su propia momia de Madeira.



Es que lo de Alba y Busquets .... que vamos, si se los quiere llevar para hacer grupo y tal, como a gramos, porque fueron muy buenos, pues vale, y puede que para un partido te sirvan, pero hostias, es que no juegan dos partidos en una semana ni con su club ... no pongas a Bujqué como pieza clave del centro del campo porque lo más probable es que te falle, aunque lo dé todo.


----------



## Desencantado (6 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>




Los comentarios? Madre mía...


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

Hatriqui de un tal Ramos que nunca había oído en mi vida.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (6 Dic 2022)

Menuda paliza se ha llevado Suiza.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> En el equipo de Suiza hay algun suizo de suiza?



¿En Suiza hay algún suizo de Suiza?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Podríamos intentar nacionalizar a algún portugués, yo creo que si nos remontamos a la época de viriato podremos encontrar algún argumento


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Han puesto a jugar al toquecito a una selección que no vale para eso. Esta no es la España de del Bosque o Aragonés, los jugadores no tienen nada que ver. A ver si el próximo entrenador se entera.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

ahora hay que analizar el partido tranquilamente


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> En el equipo de Suiza hay algun suizo de suiza?



Los relojes que lleven y poco más


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (6 Dic 2022)

Ni un puto Suizo en esa selección de mierda, ojalá pierdan 10-1


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (6 Dic 2022)

El “combinado español” de practicantes del tyki-taka hispano (en realidad, una especie de antifutbol de patio de colegio), ha afrontado con gran vergüenza (aunque no generalizada) su último partido de la forma más humillante posible: con una indumentaria que nada tiene que ver con los colores tradicionales del uniforme y sin que aparezca por ninguna parte símbolo nacional visible, ya ni siquiera camuflado. Mientras que los jugadores de la selección moruna, hacen ostentación de sus símbolos y colores hasta en los gallumbos.
El juego del tyki-taka, aburre hasta a las ovejas, pero practicado por niñatos zangolitinos a la hora de la siesta,produce un sopor que es una especie de adormidera sin necesidad de amapolas. Un juego insulso caracterizado por dar unos 50 “toques”, pero no para avanzar, sino, la mayor padre6del tiempo, para retroceder.
Hasta tal punto, que Manolo el del bombo, no tiene fuerza para manejar el mazo y se le cae al suelo cada dos por tres.
Y,… ¿Qué decir del “seleccionador” con pinta de macarra, con barba a corros y muchos tatuajes floridos? Pues que es el máximo culpable del desaguisado. Un fulano que ha demostrado hasta la saciedad que ni tenía estrategia de juego, ni inteligencia oportuna, ni ha llevado a los mejores jugadores de clubes españoles, sólo a amiguetes catalufos o lameculos que le bailan el agua. En el penalty lanzado por ese catalufo Busquets se resume toda la singladura de una selección repleta de niñatos zangolotinos con menos fuerza que una pavesa.
Y que es una buena noticia, ya que así se reducirá una parte de la factura de gastos de toda la patulea y sus familiares, que llevaban y casi un mes viviendo a cuerpo de rey en el mejor Hotel de Qatar a gañote pagado por los españoles , incluidos los miles que buscan sustento en las llamadas colas del hambre o los miles de mendigos que crecen como esporas y no encuentran cobijo frente al frío en la mayor parte de Expaña.
Si tuviera un átomo de vergüenza, ya debería estar dimitiendo éste fulano “asturiano”.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> En penaltis. Luis Enrike el streamer les regalo la prórroga.



No.les dimos una tunda en la prórroga tras regalarles el empate a 3


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Acaba contrato creo eh Luis tabique.



Pues el calvo lo renovará hoy mismo...


----------



## zapatitos (6 Dic 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> *JAJAJAJAJA NO SABEN NI TIRAR A PUERTA.*
> 
> A TU PUTA CASA AMUNIKE tú y tus niñatos de mierda que van de campeones.
> 
> La mitad de la plantilla de Marruecos eran jugadores de Segunda División o de equipos de mierda de La Liga. *Ha sido un ESPAÑA contra LA LIGA ESPAÑOLA.*




Hombre yo no entiendo de esto pero estoy viendo la convocatoria y el grueso son de equipos de segundo nivel que han hecho el gilipollas y el retrasado mental en la Champion League esa como el Farsa, Patético el Mandril o el Sevilla y otros como el Athletic, Villarreal y hay unos cuantos de equipos ingleses que no conocerán ni en su estadio.

Así que sin saber de furgol si el grueso son furgoleros fracasados de equipos fracasados en la Champion esa pues tan poco es tan raro y sorpresón que sean igual de furgoleros fracasados en un Mundial, que digo yo no se.

Saludos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Todos los favoritos ganando sus partidos con facilidad, España dejándose rociar por el equipo más débil de todos los pequeños que quedaban vivos en las eliminatorias.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Es que lo de Alba y Busquets .... que vamos, si se los quiere llevar para hacer grupo y tal, como a gramos, porque fueron muy buenos, pues vale, y puede que para un partido te sirvan, pero hostias, es que no juegan dos partidos en una semana ni con su club ... no pongas a Bujqué como pieza clave del centro del campo porque lo más probable es que te falle, aunque lo dé todo.



Busi se acabó y Alba hay que ver. Gayá y el del Betis.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Joder, este partido era para CR7 para lucirse y meter algún que otro gol y aumentar su palmarés en mundiales.
> Pozdrawiam



Nosotros hemos aumentado palmares, solo que cambiando la tilde de silaba jajajaj


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> En el equipo de Suiza hay algun suizo de suiza?



Un defensa que jugó en el Depor tiene nombre alemán, Schär.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> En el equipo de Suiza hay algun suizo de suiza?



Suizos de Suiza sudando en pantalones cortos?
Que ordinariez. 
Están en Gstaad viendo a los inmis correr mientras se zampan una liebre royal y algún caldo de lavaux.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Viendo al resto de selecciones y a España, hay que agradecer que haya quedado elminada.


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Un defensa que jugó en el Depor tiene nombre alemán, Schär.



Sommer y Freuler también son de padres suizos


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> ahora hay que analizar el partido tranquilamente


----------



## Leer (6 Dic 2022)

El entrenador luso se carga a CR7 (por una falta de respeto de éste al ser cambiado) y le viene bien.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Dic 2022)

Y al suegro...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Dic 2022)

La mayoría le piden seguir


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique,mañana para el desayuno una docena de huevos duros.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Todos los favoritos ganando sus partidos con facilidad, España dejándose rociar por el equipo más débil de todos los pequeños que quedaban vivos en las eliminatorias.



El que tu quieres que gane el mundial, mamon...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Dic 2022)

El Portugal vs Marruecos de cuartos va a ser interesante, ahí se entenderá mejor que ha pasado en octavos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Todos los favoritos ganando sus partidos con facilidad, España dejándose rociar por el equipo más débil de todos los pequeños que quedaban vivos en las eliminatorias.



Pero es que España es un equipo pequeño y debil, a todos nos confunde el nombre, pero la realidad es esa. 
Hemos caido por la simple razon de que los jugadores no les da, son malos, y el que esta en el banquilo, es aun peor.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No.les dimos una tunda en la prórroga tras regalarles el empate a 3



Gracias. No lo recordaba.. En cualquier caso fue empate. La prórroga es para deshacerlo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Dic 2022)

A todo esto, todos los ganadores de grupo salvo Japon han pasado ronda.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ridículo de “la peor España de toda la historia”
> 
> 
> Eurocopa 1992: equipos, calendario, partidos, resultados y clasificación del Grupo 1 del Campeonato Europeo de Suecia.
> ...




Yo pensaba que fue todo con Vicente Miera de seleccionador, no con parte de Luis Suárez.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Busi se acabó y Alba hay que ver. Gayá y el del Betis.



Busquets es de esos jugadores, como Koke, que tienen que agradecerle a la providencia la suerte que han tenido en la vida.


----------



## Visilleras (6 Dic 2022)

Vaya nivel tiene Portugal


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Dic 2022)

En el diario Inmundo ya están llamando "tarado" a Luis Enrique:









Ni un minuto más; vete ya, Lucho


Una selección española famélica, que no pudo meter un gol ni de penalti, se ha despedido de un nuevo Mundial vergonzosamente. El único patrocinador del fracaso es...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pero es que España es un equipo pequeño y debil, a todos nos confunde el nombre, pero la realidad es esa.
> Hemos caido por la simple razon de que los jugadores no les da, son malos, y el que esta en el banquilo, es aun peor.



Si llegamos a semis y a una playa olímpica no es que seamos troncos sino que hay ataques de entrenador..no había más delanteros


----------



## Visilleras (6 Dic 2022)

Esto es un partido de los que da gusto ver, y no la ponzoña que hemos visto esta tarde


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil 

Ya os lo dijo antes de comenzar el mundial, marruecos en la final y ganando el mundial.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

a mi me parece que el bloque duro del combinao han decidio castigarnos a todos por alguna razón desconocida pa que nos fastidiemos sin participar en el mondial que empieza mañana. 

No se puede hacer menos ni peor. Es imposible


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La mayoría le piden seguir



Los jugadores de la seleccion se han reunido para reflexionar sobre la derrota, estan estudiando las jugadas en el FIFA.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Ahora que le dé a cristiano por rociar con una chilena de las suyas....


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Dic 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Los comentarios? Madre mía...



volvemos mas fuertes


----------



## Visilleras (6 Dic 2022)

5 goles ha marcado Portugal y todavía falta partido


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

DEmoledor 








El Melillazo


Vimos envejecer a Luis Enrique en directo como la hierba que crece en las películas de Rohmer. Cada gatillazo ofensivo de su España roma era una cana más en su cabeza confusa....




www.elmundo.es





Vimos envejecer a *Luis Enrique* en directo como la hierba que crece en las películas de *Rohmer*. Cada gatillazo ofensivo de su España roma era una cana más en su cabeza confusa. Luis Enrique ha sido siempre un invento de los periodistas que nos aburrimos sin gente como él, alguien de mediano talento como jugador y como entrenador que libra cruzadas aparatosas contra la prensa bajo nuestra mirada de curiosidad y nuestros murmullos de misericordia. Tuvo que ser Marruecos el país que bajara violentamente el telón de esta farsa idiota que todavía puede ser más idiota si el asturiano se empeña en no dimitir hoy mismo. Ojalá conserve al menos el coraje final de asumir su fracaso estrepitoso, perfecto, inapelable. Ojalá no se enroque en el chiringo corrupto de Rubiales para que podamos empezar a compadecerle.

La arrogancia es divertida cuando metes goles. Pero cuando tu equipo no divierte ni a las madres de los convocados; cuando tu selección no es capaz de meter un penalti en tres intentos o de empatar a Japón; cuando resulta más emocionante patrullar la valla de Melilla un martes de diciembre por la tarde que ver jugar a tu combinado autonómico de niños vírgenes, entonces tu arrogancia no despierta interés ni en Covadonga. Vete a casa o al Atleti, que igual todavía te quiere, y libera a la Roja del tedio que asesina nuestras tardes frente al televisor.

Nadie te entiende, Lucho. Lo poco que ganaste se lo debes a *Messi *y lo mucho que han estado dispuestos a regalarte tantos periodistas ilusionados con unas navidades exóticas en Qatar se lo pagas con desprecio digital y decisiones alucinadas. Como quitar a *Nico* cuando era el único que atacaba, no fuera a incurrir por casualidad en el anatema del gol. Como no traer a *Borja Iglesias*, *Aspas* o *Canales*, no vaya a ser que el talento individual -ese que aún engancha a los niños a este juego cada vez más insoportable- arruine tu dogma colectivista de rondos sonámbulos, ese vicio de pases entre eunucos inclusivos que mueven la pelota como una vieja desdentada se pasa una patata de carrillo a carrillo sin acertar jamás a tragarla.

Esta España cobarde, acomplejada y menguante está donde debe estar, que es en su puta casa. Su Mundial ha sido tan decepcionante como esperábamos pero como nos negábamos a aceptar. Por desgracia la Selección no es el Real Madrid. Por desgracia Luis Enrique y sus palmeros han querido apartarla todo lo posible del Madrid, de su calambre épico y su costumbre de gloria, y tanto han insistido que han terminado lográndolo: nada que ver.

Al menos *Sánchez* podrá ahora llamar a *Mohamed* y canjear este fracaso por un par de meses sin problemas en la frontera. Que se encargue *Marlaska*.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> a mi me parece que el bloque duro del combinao han decidio castigarnos a todos por alguna razón desconocida pa que nos fastidiemos sin participar en el mondial que empieza mañana.
> 
> No se puede hacer menos ni peor. Es imposible



Tu no te acuerdas del Mundial de 2018 no?


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

CR7 busca el 6-1


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Y Roberto Martínez de seleccionador? Se ha quedado en paro


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Ojalá gane el mundial Portugal, que son gente que me cae simpática.

O Por, o Croacia, o sino Holanda, que Van Gaal se lo merece que es una selección que siempre ha estado ahi y nunca ha terminado de rematar la faena., Esos 3, uno de ellos ojalá.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> DEmoledor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Si el objetivo era no cruzarse con Brasil cómo se decía, se ha cumplido al menos para los próximos 4 años.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> A todo esto, todos los ganadores de grupo salvo Japon han pasado ronda.



Es que era "el grupo de la muerte..."   Es el único grupo con todos eliminados.


----------



## Manero (6 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Hierro no sabia ni por donde le daba el aire, e iba jugando al pinipon con las alineaciones
> 
> De los del Barça hay que hablar porque los del Barça que han copado la selección:
> 
> ...



Si me dijeras que esos 8 del Barça le están quitando el puesto en la Selección a 8 cracks mundiales entendería tus críticas, pero es que aunque estuviesen otros 8 jugadores cualquiera el nivel tampoco subiría.

El problema de España es que tras la generación de oro ahora mismo tenemos una generación de muy poca calidad, al menos de jugadores que por su edad deberían de estar tirando del carro. Y los buenos son muy jovenes y habrá que esperar que maduren.


----------



## El Juani (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> DEmoledor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juassss. 

El cainismo periolisto hispano cobrando su pieza en todo su esplendor. 

La de hostias que le van a caer a LE! Lo que van a disfrutar. Se van a poner moraos! 

Esto es España señores. Pura España.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Eso también es cierto... sobre todo si estamos hablando de mediados del siglo pasado en África.
> 
> Veías algunas selecciones sub17 o sub20 y no te creías las edades ni encocado.



Se retiraban antes de cumplir 30 años oficiales...


----------



## zapatitos (6 Dic 2022)

Menudo palizón le está pegando la banda de la metrosexuala ronalda a los suizos, al final los ùnicos que han hecho el ridículo han sido los españoles como siempre   

Haceros a la idea que lo de ganar mundial y eurocopas fue la excepción que confirma la regla porque se juntó lo mejor de lo mejor en el mejor momento y que lo más normal desde siempre es lo que ha ocurrido hoy osease que hagan el payaso y el mayor de los ridículos  

Saludos.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

LE puede seguir si aprende de su errores y empieza a considerar planes B y C.

En vez de optimizar el A hasta la saciedad.

Y si hay que hacer un cambio... rapidito. Que en 2023 hay que clasificarse para la Eurocopa.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Pues ahí discrepo conceptualmente: En los torneos cortos, un Mundial lo es, la clave es saber defenderse y tener efectividad.



Salir y buscar oportunidades de gol no es sinónimo de descuidar la defensa. Hay que tratar de finalizar la jugada, y volver a empezar.

Puedo entenderlo en un equipo que se sabe inferior (Marruecos, por ejemplo) y que quiera defender, y cerrarse; pero saltar al campo con la misión de no perder el control del balón, no asegura tener oportunidades, simplemente es otra manera de defender.

Tácticas como la de España hoy, con temor a perder el balón, y no arriesgar el balón a cambió de no tener oportunidades, lo único que consigue es igualar el nivel de ambos equipos.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Casanova II (6 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Si me dijeras que esos 8 del Barça le están quitando el puesto en la Selección a 8 cracks mundiales entendería tus críticas, pero es que aunque estuviesen otros 8 jugadores cualquiera el nivel tampoco subiría.
> 
> El problema de España es que tras la generación de oro ahora mismo tenemos una generación de muy poca calidad, al menos de jugadores que por su edad deberían de estar tirando del carro. Y los buenos son muy jovenes y habrá que esperar que maduren.



El problema de España es el dogmatismo de los seleccionadores que hemos tenido desde Del Bosque. Lopetegui, despedido y fracasado allá donde ha ido, Hierro, sin palabras, y ahora Luis Enrique. Todos juegan a lo mismo, a mover el balón entre los defensas al portero, y del portero a los defensas. Un estilo de juego caducado, insulso en este fútbol físico, rancio y lamentable.

Necesitamos un seleccionador que no sea un dogmático del ADN y la filosofía y sepa jugar a otra cosa. Había equipo suficiente para ganarle a Marruecos o Japón. El tiki-taka si no eres pep guardiola y te inyectan cada año 300 millones en fichajes no vale para nada.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Dic 2022)

Portugal a semifinales, sin tiki-takas, ni pollas en vinagre.

Estos a Marruecos les meten otro saco.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Dic 2022)

Llego tarde a la fiesta



El Juani dijo:


>



La noche de los segarros largos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

Casanova II dijo:


> El problema de España es el dogmatismo de los seleccionadores que hemos tenido desde Del Bosque. Lopetegui, despedido y fracasado allá donde ha ido, Hierro, sin palabras, y ahora Luis Enrique. Todos juegan a lo mismo, a mover el balón entre los defensas al portero, y del portero a los defensas.



Esto Lopetegui recupero el 442 juego directo y 2delanteros en PUNTA .se nota que estuviste en coma


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Si me dijeras que esos 8 del Barça le están quitando el puesto en la Selección a 8 cracks mundiales entendería tus críticas, pero es que aunque estuviesen otros 8 jugadores cualquiera el nivel tampoco subiría.
> 
> El problema de España es que tras la generación de oro ahora mismo tenemos una generación de muy poca calidad, al menos de jugadores que por su edad deberían de estar tirando del carro. Y los buenos son muy jovenes y habrá que esperar que maduren.



Los chavales de hoy dia estan en casa viendo al Rubius mientras comen bollicaos, desarrollando ginecomastia prematura.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Dic 2022)

Portvgal 5-1 sin la Cristiana


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

CR7 de palomero.


----------



## Visilleras (6 Dic 2022)

Flipante lo de Portugal, qué manera de jugar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Los chavales de hoy dia estan en casa viendo al Rubius mientras comen bollicaos, desarrollando ginecomastia prematura.



La culpa de los padres


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El Portugal vs Marruecos de cuartos va a ser interesante, ahí se entenderá mejor que ha pasado en octavos.



Espero que el fútbol sea justo con todo lo que ya hemos visto. 
Al menos, tengo claro que Portugal saldrá a por el partido, y no a por el balón (como hace el niño tonto de la clase).


----------



## Desencantado (6 Dic 2022)

Alguien tiene el premium del Inmundo para pegar aquí el Editorial de Jorge Bustos? Promete.


----------



## sinosuke (6 Dic 2022)

.


----------



## Matafachas (6 Dic 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> No le deis más vueltas la base principal de este equipo es la del Barcelona, todo dicho.



La que gano el mundial y las dos eurocopas tambien lo era...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


>



por gilipollas


----------



## Tronio (6 Dic 2022)

Y se estaba riendo el muy sinverguenza tras perder,ese ha ido a perder,son la anti españa previo pago eso sí.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

España le ganó a Portugal antes del Mundial, justo 0-1... 

Y Portugal se clasificó al Mundial via REPESCA, que Serbia les mandó a la repesca.

Y ahora mira. Amenazando semifinales.


----------



## das kind (6 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Hierro no cambió nada del estilo de juego de Lopetegui, era su segundo e hizo todo lo que habían preparado juntos



Hierro era el director deportivo de la Federación, no el segundo de Lopetegi.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

324 pases 5 goles 8 remates a puerta.

Pero ejke la pusesió.


----------



## Silluzollope (6 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Esto Lopetegui recupero el 442 juego directo y 2delanteros en PUNTA .se nota que estuviste en coma



Ya lo que faltaba esta noche, viudas de Lopetegui.


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Que alguien me explique que es eso que juegan los portugueses. Mola mucho.

Pensaba que el fútbol era lo que se ha visto de 16 a 19h.


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Portugal a semifinales, sin tiki-takas, ni pollas en vinagre.
> 
> Estos a Marruecos les meten otro saco.



CR7 campeonando sería apoteósico. De deshecho del ManU a jugador mitológico en dos semanas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

el cabrón del entrenador de Portugal ha sacado a CR7 para los minutos de la basura


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Se retiraban antes de cumplir 30 años oficiales...



Buen punto.... Millá fue al revés, nació con 10 años.


----------



## Dr.Muller (6 Dic 2022)

Tampoco costaba trabajo llevarte al panda y ponerlo con el morata a intentar pillar centros


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Ya lo que faltaba esta noche, viudas de Lopetegui.



Diego Costa máximo goleador de esa época .los lloros merengues


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Matafachas dijo:


> La que gano el mundial y las dos eurocopas tambien lo era...



Pero teníamos mejor portero, mejor defensa, y delanteros que definían bien (Torres, Villa, etc).

Además individualmente, los centrocampistas eran mejores, con más calidad.


----------



## Dr.Muller (6 Dic 2022)

Casanova II dijo:


> El problema de España es el dogmatismo de los seleccionadores que hemos tenido desde Del Bosque. Lopetegui, despedido y fracasado allá donde ha ido, Hierro, sin palabras, y ahora Luis Enrique. Todos juegan a lo mismo, a mover el balón entre los defensas al portero, y del portero a los defensas. Un estilo de juego caducado, insulso en este fútbol físico, rancio y lamentable.
> 
> Necesitamos un seleccionador que no sea un dogmático del ADN y la filosofía y sepa jugar a otra cosa. Había equipo suficiente para ganarle a Marruecos o Japón. El tiki-taka si no eres pep guardiola y te inyectan cada año 300 millones en fichajes no vale para nada.



Te olvidas del Vicent ese machaca de Luis enrique
de Guatemala a guatepeor


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Dic 2022)

Gol Portugal 6-1
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



Como le estamos fallando a Europa, primera a Alemania, ahora a Holanda...  oye, que esta la mitad de los moros fuera de Marruecos?


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

6 chicharros Portugal


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

GOLAZOOOO


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Dic 2022)

que envidia del desparpajo de portugal

y no las caenas hispanistanis


----------



## zapatitos (6 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Llego tarde a la fiesta
> 
> 
> La noche de los segarros largos




Obsérvese con atención la indiferencia y pasividad de los caballero caballero ante el espectáculo de los moros, si sucede eso en una manifa social o política probablemente ya habrían escalabrado a unos cuantos a pelotazos de goma mientras los disuelven.

Saludos.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

Me alegro mucho por nuestros primos los portugueshes.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> España le ganó a Portugal antes del Mundial, justo 0-1...
> 
> Y Portugal se clasificó al Mundial via REPESCA, que Serbia les mandó a la repesca.
> 
> Y ahora mira. Amenazando semifinales.



eran ellos o Italia ( si no hubiese perdido con Macedonia de frutas ) ... luego tienes un mundial con EEUU, Canada, Corea, las monsergas africanas etc etc

GOL 6-1 Portugal


----------



## Dr.Muller (6 Dic 2022)

Yo voy con Portugal para lo que queda de mundial


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Leao. Otro que sube de precio


----------



## Suprimo (6 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOLAZOOOO



Es lo que pasa cuando convocas niggas sabiendo lo que haces


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Ya lo que faltaba esta noche, viudas de Lopetegui.



Pues mira Lopetegui ganó una europa league con 2 delanteros uno de ellos un tanque


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> España le ganó a Portugal antes del Mundial, justo 0-1...
> 
> Y Portugal se clasificó al Mundial via REPESCA,
> 
> Y ahora mira. Amenazando semifinales.



Y Suiza ganó a Serbia hace unos días...


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> que envidia del desparpajo de portugal
> 
> y no las caenas hispanistanis



Es quue tiene que ser asi, aunque pierdas. Es un espectaculo y tiene que entretener, no jugar a mierdas de posesio...


----------



## Vinicius Junior (6 Dic 2022)

Si de milagro pasamos en los penaltis Portugal nos hace papilla.


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

Federer cae 6-1 en el segundo set


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Nunca miro el chitinguito porque no me motiva mucho ver a farloperos subnormales, pero hoy haré una excepción.

Roast nivel Dios!


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

6-1 portugal


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Penaltyque, que tuvimos pila prórrogas y ptys en la Euro y hoy.

Ale chato, vete al andamio, que desde ahi arriba, está claro que ves cosas que los demás, los terrenales, no vemos, ILUMINADO.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Portugal ganará 6-1, pero no sabe dar pases horizontales bien.

Y con eso no creas un estilo, que al final es lo importante.


----------



## Matafachas (6 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Pero teníamos mejor portero, mejor defensa, y delanteros que definían bien (Torres, Villa, etc).
> 
> Además individualmente, los centrocampistas eran mejores, con más calidad.



Ya, bueno, pero tu has escrito lo que has escrito.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

en fin, serafin
El fúmbol no es como nos dicen los ejpertos de la selección


----------



## Dr.Muller (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Luis Penaltyque, que tuvimos pila prórrogas y ptys en la Euro y hoy.
> 
> Ale chato, vete al andamio, que desde ahi arriba, está claro que ves cosas que los demás, los terrenales, no vemos, ILUMINADO.



Jojojojo


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Ramos para mi, tampoco está ya para esto, otra cosa es que sin estarlo, sea mejor que los que ha llevado "el chato".



Ramos tiene liderazgo, oficio, cojones, vergüenza y lo mas imp ortante: dignidad.


----------



## Sanctis (6 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Yo voy con Portugal para lo que queda de mundial



No es tu patria.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Dic 2022)

Los hijos de puta miserables pechofríos pasabolas maricones prefirieron perder contra la morisma en octavos haciendo el ridículo y mancillando el escaso honor que le queda a España en vez de dignarse a ganar y después perder dignamente contra nuestros hermanos portugueses en cuartos.

HIJOS DE PUTA.


----------



## I. de A. (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Los tienes en Francia de 3ª GENERACIÓN sin integrarse, y sabiendo perfectamente el idioma... es imposible, son gente que no se puede integrar, hay demasiado odio, rencor, diferencia cultural... y todo se puede resumir en el Islam.



Lo que hay es mucho odio contra Europa y mucho amor hacia los inmigrantes y sus costumbres por parte de los dirigentes de la UE. Si la UE desprecia a los europeos y mima a los extranjeros, éstos cómo se van a integrar ni respetar a los autóctonos...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Portugal ganará 6-1, pero no sabe dar pases horizontales bien.
> 
> Y con eso no creas un estilo, que al final es lo importante.



Luis Enrique no estaria contento, Portugal no plasma su idea a la perfección.


----------



## Sr Julian (6 Dic 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> En el diario Inmundo ya están llamando "tarado" a Luis Enrique:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al Barca que se va. Lluis Enric seguramente ha ido al mundial con contrato apalabrado con el Barca.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

jjojojojojojojoo ... después del partido de Portugal queda todavía más claro el ridículo que hemos hecho quedando eliminados con una selección de tercera fila ( de segunda fila es Suiza ) ... me nutre


----------



## Dr.Muller (6 Dic 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> No es tu patria.



claro que no pero antes que brasil Francia Holanda o argentina prefiero a ellos
los portugueses son la gente que mejor mira y trata a los españoles de largo y lo digo por que voy bastante


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Luis Penaltyque, que tuvimos pila prórrogas y ptys en la Euro y hoy.
> 
> Ale chato, vete al andamio, que desde ahi arriba, está claro que ves cosas que los demás, los terrenales, no vemos, ILUMINADO.



Ya imagino a Amunike subido al andamio viendo los partidos y diciendoles a los jugadores a traves del pinganillo "pasala, no no no tires, pasala" "pasala, tu tambien, pasala"


----------



## Matafachas (6 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Obsérvese con atención la indiferencia y pasividad de los caballero caballero ante el espectáculo de los moros, si sucede eso en una manifa social o política probablemente ya habrían escalabrado a unos cuantos a pelotazos de goma mientras los disuelven.
> 
> Saludos.



La morisma esta aqui para hacerle el trabajo sucio a los fachuzos como en el 36.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Y el próximo mundial será mas complicado clasificarse no? Menos plazas para Europa?


----------



## vurvujo (6 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Al Barca que se va. Lluis Enric seguramente ha ido al mundial con contrato apalabrado con el Barca.



Yo lo que he oído es que LE va para el pateti.


----------



## Sr Julian (6 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283596



Hemos ganado en pusesió y valors, pero nos vamos al carrer. 
Los catalans semos asin.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique me recuerda a los restaurantes de espumillas, de esos de 300€ el polvete, que mucha campanilla, mucho fuego artificial, muchos neones, pero te vas a un Paco a comerte un pincho de tortilla, y te apaña más.

Venga Lucho, alias "el chato de las espumillas"


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Yo lo que he oído es que LE va para el pateti.



lo que nos faltaba


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Porque en España la finura en el sentido del humor está poco desarrollada.
Pero por las risas, soy Rubiales y destituyo a Luis Enrique y contrato a Lillo. Por las risas...


----------



## Dr.Muller (6 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Yo lo que he oído es que LE va para el pateti.



Lo ha llamado el cholo?


----------



## HDR (6 Dic 2022)

Modric merece su mundial, más que ningún otro.


----------



## FeiJiao (6 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Yo voy con Portugal para lo que queda de mundial



Pues si, es el mejor de los que quedan


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

Casanova II dijo:


> Y una mierda. Si esta España parecía el Sevilla de Lopetegui, y un espejo de la selección de Rusia.



Y una polla... verticalidad.costa llevándose centrales por delante ..juego aéreo . Hasta goles de falta...seriedad defensiva..


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Hoy no ha jugado Widmer en Suiza y se ha notado. Lástima.


----------



## FeiJiao (6 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> CR7 campeonando sería apoteósico. De deshecho del ManU a jugador mitológico en dos semanas.



Y derrotando a Messi..


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> jjojojojojojojoo ... después del partido de Portugal queda todavía más claro el ridículo que hemos hecho quedando eliminados con una selección de tercera fila ( de segunda fila es Suiza ) ... me nutre



Deja de hacer sangre capullo


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Luisenrique que se vaya a analizar el partido tranquilamente una década o dos, sin prisas, a ver si saca alguna conclusión


----------



## Matafachas (6 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Ramos tiene liderazgo, oficio, cojones, vergüenza y lo mas imp ortante: dignidad.



Y te has olvidado que tiene un estilo al vestir al mismo nivel de su cultura, dignidad y vergüenza. Es todo un LIDL hezpañol.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Porque en España la finura en el sentido del humor está poco desarrollada.
> Pero por las risas, soy Rubiales y destituyo a Luis Enrique y contrato a Lillo. Por las risas...



Jajajajjajajajajaja hostias...si si si.

Nunca supe de verdad que era, si JuanMa Lillo, o Juan Malillo


----------



## Sr Julian (6 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Yo lo que he oído es que LE va para el pateti.



En serio tu ves al Atletico jugando como la selección, con mil pases por partido y un sólo tiro a puerta. Esa mierda de futbol sólo se la comen los tarados Lazis porque les han dicho que de esta manera siempre ganaran en valors y el mon ens mira. Los catalanes semos asin, Chavi dixit.


----------



## Manero (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Los chavales de hoy dia estan en casa viendo al Rubius mientras comen bollicaos, desarrollando ginecomastia prematura.



Bueno esos que dices son los futuros burbujos, pero también hay muchos niños y jovenes que practican fútbol que volverán a llevar a la Selección a un nivel mucho más alto que la actual.

Es que la generación de 26 a 30 años que ahora deberían estar liderando a España han salido casi todos rana. Por poner unos nombres:

-De Gea
-Carvajal
-Sergi Roberto
-Isco
-Asensio
-Morata
-Koke
-Canales
-Saúl
-Paco Alcacer
-Jese
-Deulofeu
-Oliver Torres

Y puedo seguir con la lista, pero son jugadores que apuntaban alto a sus 18-20 años y que por unas cosas u otras se han quedado muy por debajo de las expectativas.


----------



## Dr.Muller (6 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Luisenrique que se vaya a analizar el partido tranquilamente una década o dos, sin prisas, a ver si saca alguna conclusión



Y si no que nos pregunte a nosotros


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Jajajajjajajajajaja hostias...si si si.
> 
> Nunca supe de verdad que era, si JuanMa Lillo, o Juan Malillo



Puestos a liarla. La liamos grande.


----------



## Dr.Muller (6 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Bueno esos que dices son los futuros burbujos, pero también hay muchos niños y jovenes que practican fútbol que volverán a llevar a la Selección a un nivel mucho más alto que la actual.
> 
> Es que la generación de 26 a 30 años que ahora deberían estar liderando a España han salido casi todos rana. Por poner unos nombres:
> 
> ...



Por lo menos has puesto al delufeo ese


eso te honra 
eres un tipo imparcial como el @ravenare


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Puestos a liarla. La liamos grande.



Y de segundo David Vidal


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

pues acaba de empezar ermondial


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

ya dije que las favoritas no estaban fallando y que al final los unicos tontos ibamos a ser nosotros. que estrepito

no hay que ser un iluminado para imaginarselo si despues del partido ante japon estaban los pobres acojonaos


----------



## Señor-Presidente (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Y el próximo mundial será mas complicado clasificarse no? Menos plazas para Europa?



Al contrario, 3 plazas más.


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Ramos tiene liderazgo, oficio, cojones, vergüenza y lo mas imp ortante: dignidad.



Tiene intangibles como gran jugador que ha sido, como le pasa a los grandes equipos.

No significa que con él no hubiéramos caído, pero te da un plus, sabe jugar esos momentos clave.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

ha quedao bonito


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Casanova II dijo:


> El problema de España es el dogmatismo de los seleccionadores que hemos tenido desde Del Bosque. Lopetegui, despedido y fracasado allá donde ha ido, Hierro, sin palabras, y ahora Luis Enrique. Todos juegan a lo mismo, a mover el balón entre los defensas al portero, y del portero a los defensas. Un estilo de juego caducado, insulso en este fútbol físico, rancio y lamentable.
> 
> Necesitamos un seleccionador que no sea un dogmático del ADN y la filosofía y sepa jugar a otra cosa. Había equipo suficiente para ganarle a Marruecos o Japón. El tiki-taka si no eres pep guardiola y te inyectan cada año 300 millones en fichajes no vale para nada.



Robert Moreno era mucho más directo,

Kepa era su portero,

se lo cargaron.


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Señor-Presidente dijo:


> Al contrario, 3 plazas más.



Como va eso???.

Y todavia seguiremos siendo cabezas de serie, bueno no, CABEZONES DE SERIE


----------



## Antiparticula (6 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que nos queda Portugal.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Y de segundo David Vidal



Vidal. Un grande! Que risas! 
Y con Clemente el jaleo que había. Me lo encontré en Zarautz hace muchos años y en la distancia corta era supersimpático. Pagó el los potes.
Ahora es todo una mariconada.


----------



## Señor-Presidente (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Como va eso???.
> 
> Y todavia seguiremos siendo cabezas de serie, bueno no, CABEZONES DE SERIE



El próximo mundial será de 48 selecciones.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

*¡Abran paso a Portugal!*

Gonçalo Ramos, que sustituía a Cristiano en el once, se desata con un hat-trick y asistencia. Pepe, Guerreiro y Leão cierran la exhibición ante un Suiza desconocida.


----------



## Dr.Muller (6 Dic 2022)

Y por que un moro ha fallao sólo delante del portero que se ha encontrado la pelota de potra
si no ni prórroga


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Bueno chicos, tampoco es para tanto

Nuestros padres en los 70 sólo vieron un mundial. 

No creo que Lleguemos a tal paquismo


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Vidal. Un grande! Que risas!
> Y con Clemente el jaleo que había. Me lo encontré en Zarautz hace muchos años y en la distancia corta era supersimpático. Pagó el los potes.
> Ahora es todo una mariconada.



Otro elemento Javichu


----------



## cebollo (6 Dic 2022)

Tengo muchas ganas de ver el Francia-Inglaterra.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

Ha quedao buen cuadro


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Bueno esos que dices son los futuros burbujos, pero también hay muchos niños y jovenes que practican fútbol que volverán a llevar a la Selección a un nivel mucho más alto que la actual.
> 
> Es que la generación de 26 a 30 años que ahora deberían estar liderando a España han salido casi todos rana. Por poner unos nombres:
> 
> ...



Y parte de esos ya se comieron un mojón en 2018

Lo mejor del campeonato, Gavi y su futuro


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Y el próximo mundial será mas complicado clasificarse no? Menos plazas para Europa?



El próximo mundial será de 48 selecciones, UEFA tendrá 3 plazas más. Y todas las confederaciones sumarán más plazas.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Bueno chicos, tampoco es para tanto
> 
> Nuestros padres en los 70 sólo vieron un mundial.
> 
> No creo que Lleguemos a tal paquismo



Y solo se veia la 1 y la 2, pero ni jabia la cantidad de mierda que hay ahora en este pais, ni nada asi


----------



## Dr.Muller (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Robert Moreno era mucho más directo,
> 
> Kepa era su portero,
> 
> se lo cargaron.



Ese es más directo hablando
entrenando equipos es una mierda que se lo pregunten a los del granada o el Mónaco


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Tras ver todos los partidos de octavos me queda una duda.

Que hubiera pasado en una ronda de penaltis entre Japón y España?

Tema para los guionistas de Dark y 1899. El tiempo doblándose sobre si mismo...


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Lo mejor del campeonato, Gavi y su futuro



Con la tipa del teléfono en un papel.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Y parte de esos ya se comieron un mojón en 2018
> 
> Lo mejor del campeonato, Gavi y su futuro



Si, buen futuro, ya tenemos Rey, pero será Rey de lo que sea, pero de Copas me parece que no va a ser majestad, en la baraja.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Con la tipa del teléfono en un papel.



Con la princesa


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Luis Penaltyque, que tuvimos pila prórrogas y ptys en la Euro y hoy.
> 
> Ale chato, vete al andamio, que desde ahi arriba, está claro que ves cosas que los demás, los terrenales, no vemos, ILUMINADO.



que le de el fresco un poco en la coronilla, no le vendra mal.


----------



## Dr.Muller (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Tras ver todos los partidos de octavos me queda una duda.
> 
> Que hubiera pasado en una ronda de penaltis entre Japón y España?
> 
> Tema para los guionistas de Dark y 1899. El tiempo doblándose sobre si mismo...



Lo sabes de sobra
españa pa casa


----------



## Manero (6 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Por lo menos has puesto al delufeo ese
> 
> 
> eso te honra
> eres un tipo imparcial como el @ravenare



También he puesto a Sergi Roberto que en las categorías inferiores del Barça era una de las perlas y se decía que iba a ser el nuevo Xavi, y ya vemos en lo que ha quedado.

Y no he puesto a Bojan Krkic porque es un poco mayor que los que he citado, pero que por edad aún podría estar jugando en la Selección si no se hubiera torcido su carrera. Que recuerdo que con 17 años le quitó la titularidad y sentó en el banquillo al propio Ibrahimovic, aunque aquello fué más bien por los problemas de Ibra con Guardiola y Messi. Pero el resultado fué que el equipo rindió mejor con Bojan que con Ibra.


----------



## Hamtel (6 Dic 2022)

Y, para más INRI, Hakimi es español.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Señor-Presidente dijo:


> El próximo mundial será de 48 selecciones.



Como haya 1/16 de final ya para los restos, verás que risas


----------



## The Replicant (6 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283602



marcar goles está sobrevalorado, no hay un mundial de pases?

taluecs


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> El próximo mundial será de 48 selecciones, UEFA tendrá 3 plazas más. Y todas las confederaciones sumarán más plazas.



Ideal, nos tocará Papua Nueva Guinea y nos eliminará en un corner porque Alba (que seguirá ahi) es chiquitin


----------



## NORDWAND (6 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Tengo muchas ganas de ver el Francia-Inglaterra.



Yo del Brasil - Francia


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Y si no que nos pregunte a nosotros



A mí me jode tener que profetizar desastres que no se pueden de saber porque me gusta el fúmbol y ermondial y me habría hecho mucha ilu estar animando y cruzarnos con Portugal...

pero aquí dices algo del luisenriquismo y se te tiran al cuello como fieras, parece el chat del Marca o el AS, lleno de chalaos


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Si, buen futuro, ya tenemos Rey, pero será Rey de lo que sea, pero de Copas me parece que no va a ser majestad, en la baraja.



De copas (y de farla y de putas) el rey es juanka the first. El auténtico rey.
Todo lo demás, baratijas.


----------



## The Replicant (6 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Yo del Brasil - Francia



yo el Holanda-Argentina, seré más holandés que los tulipanes

taluecs


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Que hubiera pasado en una ronda de penaltis entre Japón y España?



Las tandas de penalties terminan cuando un equipo falla más. En ese caso sería al revés, y terminaría cuando un equipo metiera un penalty.


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Portugal ganará 6-1, pero no sabe dar pases horizontales bien.
> 
> Y con eso no creas un estilo, que al final es lo importante.



portugal tiene buenos jugadores y ha hecho una base de equipo desde que consiguieron la eurocopa, supongo que ya les toca una alegria en el mundial


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (6 Dic 2022)

mecagoento ya se ne ha pasado un poco el cabreo.......aunque me va a durar hasta la final de la cosa esa de la UEFA. 

Y Portugal arrasando a Suiza. 

Y burlándonos de los japos de su tanda de penaltis.


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Las tandas de penalties terminan cuando un equipo falla más. En ese caso sería al revés, y terminaría cuando un equipo metiera un penalty.



nos podemos tirar hasta año nuevo entonces


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Robert Moreno era mucho más directo,
> 
> Kepa era su portero,
> 
> se lo cargaron.



Con el Robert hacíamos la muerte por mil toques.


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Como haya 1/16 de final ya para los restos, verás que risas



Creo que la idea es hacer 16 grupos de tres selecciones, y de cada grupo solo se clasificaría el primero para octavos. 

Si metes dieciseisavos, el campeonato se iría casi a las cinco semanas, una locura.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Las tandas de penalties terminan cuando un equipo falla más. En ese caso sería al revés, y terminaría cuando un equipo metiera un penalty.



Ya, pero eso no sucedería nunca. El tiempo quedaría en suspenso. 

Se abriría otra linea temporal donde el mundial continuara normalmente.

A partir de ahí, hay serie guapa, si te lo curras.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

*Los rivales a los que ha marcado Messi en el mundial. Para estar orgullosos...*


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Con los mundiales guapos que ha habido...esta mierda...

A mi el que me marcó fue el de Usa, supongo que por ser el primero.

Cuando ya eres más mayor que los que lo juegan, ya es otra cosa muy diferente y si encima es con estas generaciones de crios gilipollas en todo...ni te cuento.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Tiene intangibles como gran jugador que ha sido, como le pasa a los grandes equipos.
> 
> No significa que con él no hubiéramos caído, pero te da un plus, sabe jugar esos momentos clave.



Estoy seguro que hoy Ramos se habría echado el equipo a la espalda y habría subido a rematar y habría marcado de corner.


----------



## fogbugz (6 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Ramos tiene liderazgo, oficio, cojones, vergüenza y lo mas imp ortante: dignidad.



Luis Enrique-Amunike se ha dejado en casa gente que es mucho mejor que los que tenemos: Kepa, Ramos, Thiago, Brahim y Aspas.

Tambien destaca no haber llevado a Inigo Martinez, Canales o Borja Iglesias.

Los dejo en casa porque su objetivo es ganar con un equipo en el que el es la estrella. Y asi ha ido.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Creo que la idea es hacer 16 grupos de tres selecciones, y de cada grupo solo se clasificaría el primero para octavos.
> 
> Si metes dieciseisavos, el campeonato se iría casi a las cinco semanas, una locura.



No, grupo de 3 y clasifican 2. Y la idea es que dure el mismo tiempo, jugando más partidos por días. Y habrá dieciseisavos.


----------



## keylargof (6 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283602



Esta selección es grotesca, una caricatura.


----------



## JAGGER (6 Dic 2022)

Locura total por el combinado argentino y por Messi en Bangladesh. Messi ya está en los manuales escolares.


----------



## fogbugz (6 Dic 2022)

En Inglaterra, los periodicos deportivos serios flipaban con que no hubiese convocado a Kepa o De Gea y si hubiese convocado a David Raya...

De Thiago ya ni sabian que decir...

Amunike es un tipo retorcido y vengativo.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Luis Enrique-Amunike se ha dejado en casa gente que es mucho mejor que los que tenemos: Kepa, Ramos, Thiago, Brahim y Aspas.
> 
> Tambien destaca no haber llevado a Inigo Martinez, Canales o Borja Iglesias.
> 
> Los dejo en casa porque su objetivo es ganar con un equipo en el que el es la estrella. Y asi ha ido.



David Garcia, un centralazo que le da 7000 vueltas a Eric y a añguno más, y por arriba es un terror.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Deja de hacer sangre capullo



a ver, a mi me da igual el estilo que elijan para jugar, aunque tengo claro que a estas alturas han degenerado el estilo de juego y están confundiendo objetivos, el estilo como ya he dicho más de una vez me da igual y es algo subjetivo, LO QUE ME JODE es que te intenten tomar el pelo.

España ha degenerado un sistema a su conveniencia porque es más fácil jugar así. A ver, no ... es mentira que no puedas crear ocasiones de gol porque el equipo contrario se mete en su campo ... no, el culpable no es el equipo contrario, es al revés, si juegas horizontal y lento dejas al equipo rival que se organice atrás comodamente, hombre ... si quieres te van a hacer un pasillo para que entres con Pedrín y el otro hasta la portería sin necesidad de hacer ni un puto dribling ni de echarte una carrera.

Hemos degenerado un sistema que puede tener su orígen en aquella cosa que hacía Cruyff, sumado a algunas cositas más tomadas de aquí y de allá, y en vez de mejorarlo ( como parecía en un principio ) lo hemos acabado convirtiendo en un puto *catenaccio 2.0*, donde no dejamos jugar al rival ni a nosotros mismos tampoco, dando trescientos mil pases horizontales insustanciales en medio del campo, es ridículo.
Una cosa es querer tener el balón, y tenerlo, y otra es tenerlo con la única intención de que pasen los minutos sin que ocurra nada, un fútbol de paripé en el que nadie toma responsabilidades, lo dicho, ridículo.


----------



## Nebulosas (6 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Yo del Brasil - Francia




otro con el culito roto deseando que los negros brasileros ganen. 

DAN VERGUENZA AJENA! NO TIENEN ORGULLO?


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Joer y mira que no pedía mucho, 

Llegar a cuartos contra Brasil

A que te elimine Marruecos de esta forma en octavos


----------



## fogbugz (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> David Garcia, un centralazo que le da 7000 vueltas a Eric y a añguno más, y por arriba es un terror.



Exacto, los que dije solo son la punta del iceberg.


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Dic 2022)

Es de risa Portugal le ha metido 6 a Suiza sin el cáncer Ronaldo y Espanya ni 1 mísero gol


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Con los mundiales guapos que ha habido...esta mierda...
> 
> A mi el que me marcó fue el de Usa, supongo que por ser el primero.
> 
> Cuando ya eres más mayor que los que lo juegan, ya es otra cosa muy diferente y si encima es con estas generaciones de crios gilipollas en todo...ni te cuento.



yo desde el 82 tengo buena memoria de los jugadores que han pasado y hubieron mundiales malos de cojones pero este se esta llevando la palma, parece una chufla.


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> David Garcia, un centralazo que le da 7000 vueltas a Eric y a añguno más, y por arriba es un terror.



A la premier en cuanto se abra el mercado y aquí con Eric.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> a ver, a mi me da igual el estilo que elijan para jugar, aunque tengo claro que a estas alturas han degenerado el estilo de juego y están confundiendo objetivos, el estilo como ya he dicho más de una vez me da igual y es algo subjetivo, LO QUE ME JODE es que te intenten tomar el pelo.
> 
> España ha degenerado un sistema a su conveniencia porque es más fácil jugar así. A ver, no ... es mentira que no puedas crear ocasiones de gol porque el equipo contrario se mete en su campo ... no, el culpable no es el equipo contrario, es al revés, si juegas horizontal y lento dejas al equipo rival que se organice atrás comodamente, hombre ... si quieres te van a hacer un pasillo para que entres con Pedrín y el otro hasta la portería sin necesidad de hacer ni un puto dribling ni de echarte una carrera.
> 
> ...



La intensidad de los partidos de Costa Rica y Alemania no la ha habido hoy

Por Qué? No puede ser que des tal bajon físico en tan poco tiempo, o si?


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (6 Dic 2022)

Mis 10 al ingeniero santos


----------



## Ritalapollera (6 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> otro con el culito roto deseando que los negros brasileros ganen.
> 
> DAN VERGUENZA AJENA! NO TIENEN ORGULLO?



Que te calles SUBNORMAL. Argensida sin los árbitros no es nada.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Lo mejor del campeonato, Gavi y su futuro



eso sí


----------



## fogbugz (6 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Es de risa Portugal le ha metido 6 a Suiza sin el cáncer Ronaldo y Espanya ni 1 mísero gol



Espana da puta pena sin delanteros. El futbol consiste en meter uno mas que el contrario.

El unico que supo ver el tema fue el abuelo Aragones, luego Del Bosque siguio la inercia pero se empezaron a joder las cosas.

Espana tambien tuvo muy buen equipo para hacer algo en el '86 y en el '02. En el '94 se tuvo un poco de mala suerte.


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Es de risa Portugal le ha metido 6 a Suiza sin el cáncer Ronaldo y Espanya ni 1 mísero gol



cristiano estaba nervioso porque no le llegaba el contrato de oro y una vez que ya le ha llegado habra decidido el entrenador dejarle tranquilo no se lesione


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Partidazo de Portugal, se han follado sin préliminares a Suiza.

Orgullosa de tener sangre lusa.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

*Luis Enrique confunde al grupo*

‘La Roja’ fue incapaz de tumbar la muralla defensiva que le propuso Marruecos durante 120 minutos y cayó de forma cruel, a la par que merecida, en la tanda de penaltis.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> A la premier en cuanto se abra el mercado y aquí con Eric.



Suena si, no se si será cierto lo del Wolverhampton de Lopetrgui y pagar la claúsula.


----------



## fogbugz (6 Dic 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Exacto, los que dije solo son la punta del iceberg.



Merino, Fabian, la lista es interminable.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

AQUI lo que se hizo en OCTAVOS contra un rivalaparca buses como los lusos


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> El otro dia lo comentaba en el directo que hicimos aqui contra Japón.
> 
> Te echa Brasil y joder, puede pasar, y hay hasta un romanticismo en ello y que le has plantaso cara.
> 
> Te echan los menas y te quieres recortar las venas



Todo lo que pasó en el partido contra Japón fue raro 

La siempre eterna mano negra, aunque jodiera a Alemania, a nosotros también nos afecto... algunos foreros lo dijimos ese dia


----------



## Zarpa (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Suena si, no se si será cierto lo del Wolverhampton de Lopetrgui y pagar la claúsula.



Veo que tiene 20 millones eso es calderilla, compara con los 60 del yerno.


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> La intensidad de los partidos de Costa Rica y Alemania no la ha habido hoy
> 
> Por Qué? No puede ser que des tal bajon físico en tan poco tiempo, o si?



eso mismo me he preguntado yo, es un misterio 

de todas formas como ha dicho el señor este,ernesto , el problema es que han degenerado una buena idea, de haber estado su creador en vida a buen seguro que nos manda a todos a tomar por culo


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Partidazo de Portugal, se han follado sin préliminares a Suiza.
> 
> Orgullosa de tener sangre lusa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283619



Tienes bigote?


----------



## Nebulosas (6 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Que te calles SUBNORMAL. Argensida sin los árbitros no es nada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk




Los soretes que no ganan nada, ahora van a chuparle el culo a los brasileros...



Se supone que tu país le rompería el culo a portugal, no?

No importa, la gallegada chupando polla brasilera!!!!

No poseen dignidad. Arrastrados frente a brasil el hijito de tu papi Portugal!


----------



## fogbugz (6 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> A la premier en cuanto se abra el mercado y aquí con Eric.



Es que es absurdo. Es facil hacer un 11 mejor posicion por posicion y no ha convocado a NINGUNO.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Veo que tiene 20 millones eso es calderilla, compara con los 60 del yerno.



20 tiene si, le tengo muy muy mirado.

Un mugador totalmente seleccionable, pero que parece que si no juegan en ciertos equipos...no los llevan.


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Tienes bigote?



No. Me lo depilo desde los 14 anyos


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> No. Me lo depilo desde los 14 anyos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283626




Eric Garcia desde los 3


----------



## deadbysunrise (6 Dic 2022)

Anda que Borja iglesias iba a fallar su penalti.
Espero que antes de la noche dimita el tarado. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vayaquesi (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Mirémoslo por el lado positivo
> 
> No nos ha ganado ni Portugal, ni Brasil, ni Francia, ni Argentina



Ese es el lado positivo? Que hemos perdido con Marruecos, joder....


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Todos los favoritos ganando sus partidos con facilidad, España dejándose rociar por el equipo más débil de todos los pequeños que quedaban vivos en las eliminatorias.



Has ido a canaletas ?


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

deadbysunrise dijo:


> Anda que Borja iglesias iba a fallar su penalti.
> Espero que antes de la noche dimita el tarado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk



Luis Dimitique no va a irse hoy.

Tiene que hablar con el chupachups


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

En la TV alemana: España es muy buen equipo, pero no tiene plan B.


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Eric Garcia desde los 3



No tiene pinta de ser muy peludo.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En la TV alemana: España es muy buen equipo, pero no tiene plan B.




España es como irse a un bar a tomar algo al lado de una chica y pedirse un mosto (el mosto está cojonudo pero no es la bebida de tio duro ante una jamelga)


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Dic 2022)

si es que basta ver las caras de motivacion


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> No. Me lo depilo desde los 14 anyos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283626



Sí, tienes sangre lusa. Indudable. A los 14 cansada que te confundieran con burt reynolds decidiste iniciar el proceso de depilación. Lo normal.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

l año que viene europeo sub 21,,,veamos que sacamos de ahi


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Has ido a canaletas ?



Tiene q ser el unico español q hay alli


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Espana da puta pena sin delanteros. El futbol consiste en meter uno mas que el contrario.
> 
> El unico que supo ver el tema fue el abuelo Aragones, luego Del Bosque siguio la inercia pero se empezaron a joder las cosas.
> 
> Espana tambien tuvo muy buen equipo para hacer algo en el '86 y en el '02. En el '94 se tuvo un poco de mala suerte.



que le pasa que no tiene una Ñ o que


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> No tiene pinta de ser muy peludo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283630



Nono, tampoco tiene pinta ni de ser muy rápido ni de defender bien.

Bueno que coño, no tiene pinta ni de ser futbolista.

Le ves y lo más cercano que te le imaginas de un césped es porque piensas que es el jardinero.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> yo desde el 82 tengo buena memoria de los jugadores que han pasado y hubieron mundiales malos de cojones pero este se esta llevando la palma, parece una chufla.



HUBO mundiales
Por favor, volvamos a conjugar CORRECTAMENTE el verbo haber.
Entre todos lo podemos conseguir.


----------



## ArturoB (6 Dic 2022)

Por cierto no es normal marcar el gol que da el pase a tu equipo a cuartos y en vez de volverte loco de alegría ponerse a hacer el pingüino por una broma personal con no se quien.. este tio es subnormal.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> l año que viene europeo sub 21,,,veamos que sacamos de ahi



Grupazo con Rumania, Ucrania y Croacia


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> pepe casi 40 años : golazo hoy , un saludo a los inutiles de la seleccion del hijo de Amunike y a sus fans
> 
> y a ramos que le den es otro ex jugador, pero dejar fuera a : canales , aspas, borja iglesias , joselu ,... ,
> 
> ...



Borja iglesias, joselu y canales. Los tres bichos. 

Ah, vale, que es el club de la comedia. 

Que jugador jugando de interior en una linea de tres es mejor que pedri en españa? canales? Tu te ves la liga?
Que central es mejor que laporte? ramos? 
Busquets es el pivote del lider de la liga. No tienen que jugar los mejores de españa?
Hay mejores laterales que los que han ido? quienes? bailarin y cucurella, para seguir con las risas. Ah, y nacho, el utillero del madrid.
Para atacar en banda en vez de a olmo, pino, ansu, williams, a quien llevamos?

Y ahora las risas :
Eurocopa y mundial : Morata 6 goles Ferran 4

Goles de raul en DOS eurocopas 1
Goles de raul en TRES mundiales 5 

Si tuvieramos a villa, torres y pedrito, pues jugarian villa, torres y pedrito. Pero como no los tenemos y lo unico decente es aspas que no te arregla el partido de hoy, pues juegan morata y ferran. 

La critica a como usa los convocados Luis enrique es valida. La critica a los convocados es una puta gilipollez de merenguito resentido. Estan los mejores de españa y se han quedado 3 o 4 que tb podrian estar. Ninguno de ellos diferencial.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Sí, tienes sangre lusa. Indudable. A los 14 cansada que te confundieran con burt reynolds decidiste iniciar el proceso de depilación. Lo normal.



Jejejejejejjeje, que vacilón


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> España es como irse a un bar a tomar algo al lado de una chica y pedirse un mosto (el mosto está cojonudo pero no es la bebida de tio duro ante una jamelgat



mas bien seria no llevar la cartera y pedirla que pague el mosto y su vino y que si puede llevarte a casa te hace un favor que no tienes carné


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Sí, tienes sangre lusa. Indudable. A los 14 cansada que te confundieran con burt reynolds decidiste iniciar el proceso de depilación. Lo normal.



Cualquier tia que no se depile acaba teniendo cejas de lenador y bigote. Con la pubertad me vino de golpe la pilosidad pero nada que no solucione una buena cuchilla de afeitar.


----------



## vayaquesi (6 Dic 2022)

En defensa de Luis Enrique, España tiene que jugar al toque, entre otras cosas porque posiblemente seamos los mejores en ello, y eso hay que aprovecharlo.

Sin embargo eso de jugar al 4-3-3 por decreto, no tener ni un solo recurso cuando el equipo contrario se encierra en el área, y poner a chavales jóvenes que todavía no saben lo que es jugar una temporada en primera y son suplentes en su equipo, no me parece algo aceptable.


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> mas bien seria no llevar la cartera y pedirla que pague el mosto y su vino y que si puede llevarte a casa te hace un favor que no tienes carné



Un clásico, pedir que le acerquen a su doritocueva


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Creo que la idea es hacer 16 grupos de tres selecciones, y de cada grupo solo se clasificaría el primero para octavos.
> 
> Si metes dieciseisavos, el campeonato se iría casi a las cinco semanas, una locura.



Lo ideal sería lo que escribí ayer: Misma cantidad de grupos que ahora pero con un equipo más. Disminuiría la probabilidad de quedar eliminado por un fallo, que es un efecto natural cuando la competición se aleja del sistema copero y se adentra en el sistema liguero.

Copa pura: Partido perdido = eliminado.
Liguilla pequeña: Partido perdido = chungo pero no eliminado con seguridad.
Liga grande: Partido perdido = salvable.


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Nono, tampoco tiene pinta ni de ser muy rápido ni de defender bien.
> 
> Bueno que coño, no tiene pinta ni de ser futbolista.
> 
> Le ves y lo más cercano que te le imaginas de un césped es porque piensas que es el jardinero.



Igual es la mata de pelos que tiene en los huevos lo que ralentiza el correr bien.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> l año que viene europeo sub 21,,,veamos que sacamos de ahi



Pero si acabamos de jugr con titulares de 18 y 20 años


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Borja iglesias, joselu y canales. Los tres bichos.
> 
> Ah, vale, que es el club de la comedia.
> 
> ...



la liga española no vale un pimiento


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Cualquier tia que no se depile acaba teniendo cejas de lenador y bigote. Con la pubertad me vino de golpe la pilosidad pero nada que no solucione una buena cuchilla de afeitar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283638



@SNB Superstar


----------



## Madrid (6 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> El problema que veo a Portugal es Cristiano, que no está para estos saraos, la pena que tienen a Diogo Jota lesionado, André Silva tampoco está al nivel , le daría la alternativa a Gonçalo Ramos, la promesa del Benfica.



Visionario!!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Lo ideal sería lo que escribí ayer: Misma cantidad de grupos que ahora pero con un equipo más. Disminuiría la probabilidad de quedar eliminado por un fallo, que es un efecto natural cuando la competición se aleja del sistema copero y se adentra en el sistema liguero.



El problema de un equipo más es que los grupos son impares, con lo que:

No te sale una jornada más, sino 2
La decisión (aunque sea al azar) de cuando descansa un equipo te puede dar ventaja o te puede matar (descansar la última jornada y ver como el resto te biscotea sin poder hacer nada)


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Lo ideal sería lo que escribí ayer: Misma cantidad de grupos que ahora pero con un equipo más. Disminuiría la probabilidad de quedar eliminado por un fallo, que es un efecto natural cuando la competición se aleja del sistema copero y se adentra en el sistema liguero.
> 
> Copa pura: Partido perdido = eliminado.
> Liguilla pequeña: Partido perdido = chungo pero no eliminado con seguridad.
> Liga grande: Partido perdido = salvable.



Mejor si

4 partidos en vez de 3, por ejemplo a Alemania les hubira salvado a nosotros


----------



## Miss Andorra (6 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> @SNB Superstar



Me tiene mania por usar cuchilla de afeitar, no lo invoques.


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> En defensa de Luis Enrique, España tiene que jugar al toque, entre otras cosas porque posiblemente seamos los mejores en ello, y eso hay que aprovecharlo.
> 
> Sin embargo eso de jugar al 4-3-3 por decreto, no tener ni un solo recurso cuando el equipo contrario se encierra en el área, y poner a chavales jóvenes que todavía no saben lo que es jugar una temporada en primera y son suplentes en su equipo, no me parece algo aceptable.



la pelota se debe mover para anotar goles al rival 

lo que han hecho hoy o ante japon o en otros tantos partidos con luis enrique tambien es una falta de buen gusto al futbol. 

ha estado probando una barbaridad de futbolistas y no se que ha pasado exactamente para cambiar de la eurocopa a esto, pero no tiene nada que ver. 

hay muchas decisiones cuestionables, pero ya es pasado. 

lo importante es que luis enrique deje la seleccion, gracias por defenderla pero no ha sido suficiente tu aportacion.


----------



## Tronio (6 Dic 2022)

Valiente estafa de mundial de mercenarios.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Bueno, por lo menos, nos ahorramos que Portugal nos violase en cuartos

Parecía la eliminatoria más igualada en cuanto a nivel e historial de ambas selecciones y mira, un 6 a 1


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> la liga española no vale un pimiento



La misma en la que juegan borja iglesias, canales y joselu.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra al natural


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

A partir de ahora voy con Croacia. Es el único equipo que no tiene negros ni argentinos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Has ido a canaletas ?



Sí, con un peluco de 30K


----------



## Glokta (6 Dic 2022)

CR tambien tiene mala suerte, ha carrileado a Portugal durante 10 años, aunque rascaron una Euro not bad, lo menos pero cuando Portugal ha tenido equipos disfrutones como en 2004 o ahora era demasiado joven y viejo respectivamente


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Grupazo con Rumania, Ucrania y Croacia



y porque la uefa cambio el formato añadiendo cuartos de final...antes el europeo sub 21 era como la eurocopa de antaño solo se clasficaba el primero delgrupo y se iba directamente a semis


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Cualquier tia que no se depile acaba teniendo cejas de lenador y bigote. Con la pubertad me vino de golpe la pilosidad pero nada que no solucione una buena cuchilla de afeitar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283638



No. He estado con mujeres que solo se depilaban las pantorrillas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Grupazo con Rumania, Ucrania y Croacia



y ahi veremos que los de europa del este estan CALVOS o con probelmas de calvicie a esas edades...y por supuesto mas grandes y altos que nosotros ,,siempre tenemos la desventaja del fisico


----------



## vayaquesi (6 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> la pelota se debe mover para anotar goles al rival
> 
> lo que han hecho hoy o ante japon o en otros tantos partidos con luis enrique tambien es una falta de buen gusto al futbol.
> 
> ...



Somos los mejores sobando la pelota, y con ello se controla el partido y es más difícil que nos metan goles, pues el jugador español destaca por ser muy técnico, no muy rápido ni fuerte.
Una cosa es defender como hacen mucho hos equipos contra España porque no pueden hacer otra cosa, pero nosotros tenemos la opción de elegir, pues que ya que tenemos esa opción, pues es de gilipollas regalar la pelota al contrario.
Pero está claro que eso no lo es todo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> En defensa de Luis Enrique, España tiene que jugar al toque, entre otras cosas porque posiblemente seamos los mejores en ello, y eso hay que aprovecharlo.
> 
> Sin embargo eso de jugar al 4-3-3 por decreto, no tener ni un solo recurso cuando el equipo contrario se encierra en el área, y poner a chavales jóvenes que todavía no saben lo que es jugar una temporada en primera y son suplentes en su equipo, no me parece algo aceptable.



la opurtuniddad de olmo ante japon es como ha de jugarse cuando te plantan el autobus y decides jugar sin delanteros...haz toques rapidos como hizo brasil


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Esto es un partido de los que da gusto ver, y no la ponzoña que hemos visto esta tarde



El partido de España es al partido de Portugal lo que las inyecciones covidianas son a comer bien, respirar aire sano y sexo a pelito.


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Dic 2022)

Cristiano Ronaldo está ya para sacarlo solo a patear penales.


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Yo lo que he oído es que LE va para el pateti.



Dios no castiga dos veces, pero la directiva del Atleti sí.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Pues si, fin de ciclo de Luis Enrique









Luis Enrique decepcionó hasta a sus fieles


Se supone que habíamos llegado al Mundial con 26.000 penaltis tirados para no fallar en una posible tanda. Y que el estilo innegociable de esta selección era el que más acercaba a




www.marca.com


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El problema de un equipo más es que los grupos son impares, con lo que:
> 
> No te sale una jornada más, sino 2
> La decisión (aunque sea al azar) de cuando descansa un equipo te puede dar ventaja o te puede matar (descansar la última jornada y ver como el resto te biscotea sin poder hacer nada)



No entiendo lo que dices.

Sería una jornada de primera fase y lo demás igual.


----------



## TNTcl (6 Dic 2022)

Pues me parece un insulto a los españoles y al fútbol, que Luis Enrique no haya dimitido en directo. 

Lo siento por su vida personal, pero seguro que tendrá otros equipos...


----------



## fogbugz (6 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> que le pasa que no tiene una Ñ o que



No tengo, uso teclado americano y el n-key-rollover esta roto, con lo que no puedo generar Ñ usando alt, tilde y N.


----------



## das kind (6 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Jajajajjajajajajaja hostias...si si si.
> 
> Nunca supe de verdad que era, si JuanMa Lillo, o Juan Malillo



Pues todo el mundo que ha trabajado con él lo pone por las nubes a nivel táctico y de conocimiento del juego.


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> La misma en la que juegan borja iglesias, canales y joselu.



en general no vale un pimiento, con estos, sin estos, o con benzema, vinicius, lewandowski o si hubiera venido mbappe 

no vale un pimiento


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Dic 2022)

Sin delantero centro goleador no hay nada que hacer y España nunca lo ha tenido


----------



## Jean du Moulin (6 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Borja iglesias, joselu y canales. Los tres bichos.
> 
> Ah, vale, que es el club de la comedia.
> 
> ...



Ni más ni menos.

Si en en 2010, contra Portugal, Paraguay o Alemania, no se hubiera abierto la lata (que costó Dios y ayuda) y se hubiera perdido la tanda de penaltis, los comentarios generales habrían sido calcados a los de hoy; "que si Xavi, el rey del pase horizontal", "Iniesta, un pecho frío", "Villa, es buen delantero, pero para un Valencia".....pero las cosas salieron y la historia fue otra.

Desde que veo fútbol de selecciones, y ya son muchos años, España se ha caracterizado por un producción prolífica de jugadores de, digamos clase media; y una producción escasa de jugadores top o cracks, como se les quiera llamar. 

Nos clasificamos para los eventos; solo Alemania lleva tantos mundiales seguidos como nosotros, avanzamos hasta octavos o cuartos, las selecciones inferiores cosechan buenos resultados, etc...pero al llegar a estas rondas, es donde se echa de menos un Mbappe, un Halland...

En fin, habrá que esperar hasta que vuelvan a conjurarse en favor nuestro los hados del fútbol. Ahora, a disfrutar del resto del mundial.


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> No tengo, uso teclado americano y el n-key-rollover esta roto, con lo que no puedo generar Ñ usando alt, tilde y N.



se le puede excusar, de todas formas deberia de usar un tecldo español como Dios manda


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Somos los mejores sobando la pelota, y con ello se controla el partido y es más difícil que nos metan goles, pues el jugador español destaca por ser muy técnico, no muy rápido ni fuerte.
> Una cosa es defender como hacen mucho hos equipos contra España porque no pueden hacer otra cosa, pero nosotros tenemos la opción de elegir, pues que ya que tenemos esa opción, pues es de gilipollas regalar la pelota al contrario.
> Pero está claro que eso no lo es todo.



Una pena porque unas semifinales de eurocopa y final muy aceptable contra Francia en la Nations League daban para pensar en lograr algo más

Quizás en un futuro (40 años) la Nations League sea considerada la competición top de Europa y podremos decir que una vez fuimos subcampeones


----------



## vayaquesi (6 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> la opurtuniddad de olmo ante japon es como ha de jugarse cuando te plantan el autobus y decides jugar sin delanteros...haz toques rapidos como hizo brasil



Exacto, tú puedes tener el balón, pero luego hay que crear automatismos para romper la defensa, ensayar jugadas a balón parado, finalizar la jugada para que no pillen al equipo a la contra y en una de esas lo mismo se mete gol o ya obligas al otro equipo a estirarse en su saque, poner al menos dos delanteros en el área y/o poner a un delantero tipo en su día Llorente para fijar el marcaje y combinar con los que están fuera del área.

Al final, al menos para mí, Morata ha sido de lo mejor de España, pero porque era lo que se necesitaba, sin embargo solo se ha llevado a un jugador de ese perfil, capaz de ir bien por alto, fijando la defensa rival, y encima tenía gol. O porque no, en vez del 4-3-3, poner un 4-4-2 y poner a un segundo delantero para que combinen ambos, uno que vaya bien por alto y otro por bajo, como Torres y Villa en su día.

Etc, etc.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Ferran Torres diciendo que "el equipo ha estado a la altura, desde el *entrenador *hasta el ultimo jugador"

Un tipo ridiculo.


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Somos los mejores sobando la pelota, y con ello se controla el partido y es más difícil que nos metan goles, pues el jugador español destaca por ser muy técnico, no muy rápido ni fuerte.
> Una cosa es defender como hacen mucho hos equipos contra España porque no pueden hacer otra cosa, pero nosotros tenemos la opción de elegir, pues que ya que tenemos esa opción, pues es de gilipollas regalar la pelota al contrario.
> Pero está claro que eso no lo es todo.



eso es lo que hacia la vieja italia pero con perfume 

españa tiene capacidad de sacar lo mismo peloteros, que extremos, que delanteros y si no traerlos de hispanoamerica o de guinea como hace portugal con angoleños o brasileños


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Una pena porque unas semifinales de eurocopa y final muy aceptable contra Francia en la Nations League daban para pensar en lograr algo más
> 
> Quizás en un futuro (40 años) la Nations League sea considerada la competición top de Europa y podremos decir que una vez fuimos subcampeones



En la euro la velocidad de juego fue mucho mayor...y se les notaba con más ganas


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Sin delantero centro goleador no hay nada que hacer y España nunca lo ha tenido



Villa ha sido lo mas cercano ha tener un delantero en España, y de hecho gran parte del Mundial es gracias a el. Poco reconocido.


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Una pena porque unas semifinales de eurocopa y final muy aceptable contra Francia en la Nations League daban para pensar en lograr algo más
> 
> Quizás en un futuro (40 años) la Nations League sea considerada la competición top de Europa y podremos decir que una vez fuimos subcampeones



nos ha engañado a todos aquellas actuaciones si


----------



## vayaquesi (6 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> eso es lo que hacia la vieja italia pero con perfume
> 
> españa tiene capacidad de sacar lo mismo peloteros, que extremos, que delanteros y si no traerlos de hispanoamerica o de guinea como hace portugal con angoleños o brasileños



Traer gente de Hispanoamérica o guinea para jugar con la selección, en serio?


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Dic 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Tienes bigote?



Y nuez...


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> *eso es lo que hacia la vieja italia pero con perfume*
> 
> españa tiene capacidad de sacar lo mismo peloteros, que extremos, que delanteros y si no traerlos de hispanoamerica o de guinea como hace portugal con angoleños o brasileños



Gran definición 

Así fue Italia durante alguna década,clase media pura sin top mundiales pero gracias a su tactica,intensidad defensiva : catenaccio lograban competir


----------



## manutartufo (6 Dic 2022)

Matafachas dijo:


> La que gano el mundial y las dos eurocopas tambien lo era...



Ya pero no era estos.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Traer gente de Hispanoamérica o guinea para jugar con la selección, en serio?



Como con Lorenzo Brown?


----------



## vayaquesi (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Como con Lorenzo Brown?


----------



## HATE (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Villa ha sido lo mas cercano ha tener un delantero en España, y de hecho gran parte del Mundial es gracias a el. Poco reconocido.



Poco reconocido por los que no tienen ni puta idea de fútbol pero Villa ha sido el mejor delantero que ha dado el fútbol español.


----------



## Perrito juguetón (6 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Algo así debe ser, porque estadísticamente no es ni medio normal.
> 
> Y en un mundial un crack es clave.
> O jugamos como dios y marcamos pronto y el otro se abre. O nada de nada.
> ...



Que la decepción no nos haga decir cosas como éstas. No creo que haya nadie que cambie su historia ni su presente por el de Polonia, Suecia, Bulgaria u Holanda.

Por otro lado, hace cuatro años marcamos pronto contra Rusia... y ya se sabe cómo acabó la historia. Como el otro día, que también marcamos pronto contra Japón.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No entiendo lo que dices.
> 
> Sería una jornada de primera fase y lo demás igual.



Si son 5 por grupo hay 5 jornadas y descansa uno cada jornada. Precisamente como descansa 1 por jornada pues las jornadas sólo las pueden jugar un número par de equipos, hay una jornada más que el número de rivales

Con lo que la primera fase se haría eterna y encima lo que digo, que según cuando descanses te ves favorecido o perjudicado


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

*La selección de Marruecos después del partido*


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

HATE dijo:


> Poco reconocido por los que no tienen ni puta idea de fútbol pero Villa ha sido el mejor delantero que ha dado el fútbol español.



No sé si tanto, pero de los que he visto, sin duda. A años luz de Baúl.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> nos ha engañado a todos aquellas actuaciones si



Joder que el partido contra Italia fue cojonudo

Es posible que este ciclo solo haya durado 1-2 años? Sólo ha dado para competir a alto nivel en 2 competiciones ,cuento la final four de la Nations League como competición


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Pues todo el mundo que ha trabajado con él lo pone por las nubes a nivel táctico y de conocimiento del juego.



Debe ser bueno, algo tiene que tener cuando le han llamado buenos entrenadores si, eso es cierto.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Bueno aquí la culpa de todo la tiene el.forero 

@barullo 

Fue el que se quejaba de poder quedar primeros de grupo y con el empezó el declive


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ferran Torres diciendo que "el equipo ha estado a la altura, desde el *entrenador *hasta el ultimo jugador"
> 
> Un tipo ridiculo.



A la altura de la mierda... menudo chupapollas.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Traer gente de Hispanoamérica o guinea para jugar con la selección, en serio?



No se qué clase de idiota dijo eso y le contestas,

o es panchito o rojo de mierda o es simplemente subnormal porque no lo leo, lo tendré bloqueado o el a mi,

Guinea Ecuatorial dice el subnormal, si la estrella de esa selección era Balboa  

Y con España lo máximo que han sacado es a Engonga (era medio ecuatoguineano).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Todavía la gente piensa que España se dejó perder contra Japón.   

Creo, por cierto, que esté a sido el partido más aburrido de mi vida, joder...


----------



## Perrito juguetón (6 Dic 2022)

Por otro lado se cumple esa máxima que en año de Mundial o Eurocopa, la selección del país del campeón de Europa se la pega en dicho campeonato. De hecho en nuestro caso es especialmente doloroso:

1966 - gana el Madrid la sexta, y no pasamos la primera fase
1992 - gana el Barcelona la primera y ni nos clasificamos para la Eurocopa.
1998 - gana el Madrid la séptima y no pasamos la primera fase
2000 - final española en París y si no es porque los yugoslavos colegas nos dejan no pasamos la primera fase
2002 - gana el Madrid la novena y Ghandoures a parte, si nos por Casillas nos vamos para casa en octavos. La única vez que recuerdo haber pasado de ronda sin merecerlo ante los irlandeses.
2006 - gana el Barcelona y Francia nos mandó a casa en octavos
2014 - el Madrid le gana al Atleti y ya sabemos lo que pasó en Brasil.
2016 - otra final Madrid-Atleti e Italia nos pegó un repaso en octavos de la Eurocopa
2018 - el Madrid otra vez campeón de Europa y ridículo total en el Mundial
2022 - suma y sigue


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2022)

Los negros "españoles" son esmirriados, adaptados al tiki-caca, sólo que más rápidos para que entren por las bandas. Es todo ridículo en esta selección.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ferran Torres diciendo que "el equipo ha estado a la altura, desde el *entrenador *hasta el ultimo jugador"
> 
> Un tipo ridiculo.



Entre que viven en una burbuja y entre que no tienen luces la mayoría pues no es tan raro escuchar algo así...

A ver si es que el objetivo de los mil pases es ese,poder justificarte después de cada partido ganes o pierdas,porque siempre has "controlado" el partido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

El futuro son 11 mamadous.


----------



## Cicciolino (6 Dic 2022)

Shitty Taka.


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Entre que viven en una burbuja y entre que no tienen luces la mayoría pues no es tan raro escuchar algo así...
> 
> A ver si es que el objetivo de los mil pases es ese,poder justificarte después de cada partido ganes o pierdas,porque siempre has "controlado" el partido.



En unas semanitas, cuando este fracaso esté olvidado, anunciarán la renovación de Luis Enrique.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Bueno aquí la culpa de todo la tiene el.forero
> 
> @barullo
> 
> Fue el que se quejaba de poder quedar primeros de grupo y con el empezó el declive



Ahi ahi, a la hoguera con el !


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Hay que poner a Donato de seleccionador y que encuentre a 23 mamadús que acepten jugar con su país de nacimiento o de adopción

A Francia le funciona


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

P


Perrito juguetón dijo:


> Que la decepción no nos haga decir cosas como éstas. *No creo que haya nadie que cambie su historia ni su presente por el de Polonia, Suecia, Bulgaria u Holanda*.
> 
> Por otro lado, hace cuatro años marcamos pronto contra Rusia... y ya se sabe cómo acabó la historia. Como el otro día, que también marcamos pronto contra Japón.



Oye que los más subidos al carro(yo.entre ellos) y no por forofismos de clubs, paso mucho ya de las competiciones de clubes, teníamos los pies en La tierra 

Un éxito para mi era llegar a semifinales por el cuadro "facil" o un partido contra brasil en cuartos 

Pero esto es una hostia de gran calibre. Se nos puso al mismo nivel de selecciones que ya hemos visto que estamos miy atras. Echa por tierra lo logrado en los últimos 2 años y abre la despedida del actual entrenador y un futuro incierto, sobre todo en lo relativo al estilo y jugadores nuevos, etc

Y me jode porque como digo solo sigo al 100% las competiciones de naciones


----------



## Perrito juguetón (6 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Borja Iglesias y Iago Aspas se están partiendose de risa en casa. Luis Enrique se llevó amiguetes y el juego anticuado del Barca y esto es el resultado.



El que se partió la caja con Iago Aspas fui yo cuando le vi en el Mundial de Rusia, en el que estuvo y ya vimos lo que es capaz de dar de sí y a dónde llegamos con él.


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Dic 2022)

Jean du Moulin dijo:


> Ni más ni menos.
> 
> Si en en 2010, contra Portugal, Paraguay o Alemania, no se hubiera abierto la lata (que costó Dios y ayuda) y se hubiera perdido la tanda de penaltis, los comentarios generales habrían sido calcados a los de hoy; "que si Xavi, el rey del pase horizontal", "Iniesta, un pecho frío", "Villa, es buen delantero, pero para un Valencia".....pero las cosas salieron y la historia fue otra.
> 
> ...



Es que los juntamos casi todos en la misma generacion. A ESPAÑA 08-12 le daba para ganar este mundial con el equipo A y el B. 

Y en otras epocas que hemos tenido valerones, guardiolas, camineros, martin vazquez...nos fallaba mas el estilo, el seleccionador, el quitarnos los complejos de eternos perdedores, que la calidad. 

Si en vez de salinas tuvieramos algo asi como un diego tristan en US94, le hubieramos disputado el mundial a brasil. Una pieza sola y sin ser mega crack.


----------



## Santutxu (6 Dic 2022)

........






Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)

Luego decís que no se integran



Si hacen castells y todo en Canaletas


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hay que poner a Donato de seleccionador y que encuentre a 23 mamadús que acepten jugar con su país de nacimiento o de adopción
> 
> A Francia le funciona



Hay que asumir que este es nuestro futuro.

Con la mejor generación de jugadores de nuestra historia tuvo que venir una monstruito de la naturaleza como Aragonés, y pasarlas canutas, para dejar todo listo para hacer esa generación ganadora. Esa combinación no la volveremos a ver.


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Traer gente de Hispanoamérica o guinea para jugar con la selección, en serio?



si en serio

si te falta algo te lo traes, les ojeas, les concedes la nacionalidad por origen y santas pascuas. 

o que te crees que hace portugal y francia


----------



## Sanctis (6 Dic 2022)

Acaban de dar un dato demoledor.

En los Mundiales 2014, 18 y este de Qatar España sólo ganó 3 partidos.

Contra Australia, estando ambos equipos eliminados ya.

1-0 a Irán.

Y el 7-0 a Costa Rica.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> En defensa de Luis Enrique, España tiene que jugar al toque, entre otras cosas porque posiblemente seamos los mejores en ello, y eso hay que aprovecharlo.
> 
> Sin embargo eso de jugar al 4-3-3 por decreto, no tener ni un solo recurso cuando el equipo contrario se encierra en el área, y poner a chavales jóvenes que todavía no saben lo que es jugar una temporada en primera y son suplentes en su equipo, no me parece algo aceptable.



Me parece muy bien que España tenga que jugar un fútbol técnico y de control, pero tienes que tener PLANES B, C y D.

Luis Enrique se ha olvidado de esas alternativas. De esos comodines que usas de forma ocasional, pero usas. Un central fuerte remata corners, un delantero pillo, un medio centro rápido... ha preferido hinchar el equipo de jugadores "idénticos" para perfeccionar ese plan A, pero el día que no te sale (Como hoy), estás en la mierda.

Ya lo hemos dicho: en 2010 se ganó el Mundial. Pero en octavos hubo que tirar de delantero tanque (Llorente, que solo jugó ese partido), y en semifinales de remate de defensa central en un córner. Y más de una vez, de portero (Casillas parándole el penalty a Paraguay).

Luis Enrique me puede parecer bien si aprende de su errores. Si vamos a hacer lo mismo, pues vamos a depender de muchas cosas que no tendríamos porque depender ya en la próxima Eurocopa.


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

Santutxu dijo:


> ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el PV, entre moros y etarras debe haber sido un día casi de más júbilo que cuando ponían un coche bomba.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Es que los juntamos casi todos en la misma generacion. A ESPAÑA 08-12 le daba para ganar este mundial con el equipo A y el B.
> 
> Y en otras epocas que hemos tenido valerones, guardiolas, camineros, martin vazquez...nos fallaba mas el estilo, el seleccionador, el quitarnos los complejos de eternos perdedores, que la calidad.
> 
> Si *en vez de salinas tuvieramos algo asi como un diego tristan en US94*, le hubieramos disputado el mundial a brasil. Una pieza sola y sin ser mega crack.



O un morientes o kiko

Es Que ahora mismo adolecemos de ese tipo de delanteros


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Gran definición
> 
> Así fue Italia durante alguna década,clase media pura sin top mundiales pero gracias a su tactica,intensidad defensiva : catenaccio lograban competir



si pero no se ruborizaban en decir que a ellos les importaba ganar de cualquier manera y en efecto, ponian intensidad, garra y sabian sufrir, que es un poco por definicion lo que los argentinos han copiado de ellos y los uruguayos para competir. 

por otro lado españa quiere llevar el peso del partido siempre con un juego anodino y plano, rara vez se da algun partido bueno o muy bueno, pero es que lo de la eurocopa y la liga de naciones fue un espejismo. 

si a mi me dice un seleccionador miren, no nos da para mas la cosa pero asi se compite, y nos dejamos de gilipolleces de juego plano cuando atacamos digo vale. es el catenaccio perfumado a la española. si no hay talento pues a dormir el partido asi que no pase nada, defender bien, no atacar, no dejar que ataquen y tal. pero cuando se tenga una como unos toros a sacar un penalti, una falta que no fallaremos, o un gol de chorra sin pases ni perder el tiempo tontamente. 

somos completamente improductivos y no honramos la idea de aragones, la estamos vilipendiando. 

si no nos da la cosa para mas pues ya esta, pero que no jodan la marrana


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hay que poner a Donato de seleccionador y que encuentre a 23 mamadús que acepten jugar con su país de nacimiento o de adopción
> 
> A Francia le funciona



Seguramente sea el comentario más acertado del día.


----------



## Jean du Moulin (6 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Es que los juntamos casi todos en la misma generacion. A ESPAÑA 08-12 le daba para ganar este mundial con el equipo A y el B.
> 
> Y en otras epocas que hemos tenido valerones, guardiolas, camineros, martin vazquez...nos fallaba mas el estilo, el seleccionador, el quitarnos los complejos de eternos perdedores, que la calidad.
> 
> Si en vez de salinas tuvieramos algo asi como un diego tristan en US94, le hubieramos disputado el mundial a brasil. Una pieza sola y sin ser mega crack.



Juan Carlos Valerón.... eso sí que era un verdadero mago....


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> O un morientes o kiko
> 
> Es Que ahora mismo adolecemos de ese tipo de delanteros



España JAMÁS ha tenido grandes delanteros. Históricamente es la linea más floja de España.

Vale, que alomejor ha habido épocas con delanteros mejores, por supuesto que si. Pero no le echemos la culpa a algo que nunca hemos tenido.


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Joder que el partido contra Italia fue cojonudo
> 
> Es posible que este ciclo solo haya durado 1-2 años? Sólo ha dado para competir a alto nivel en 2 competiciones ,cuento la final four de la Nations League como competición



no lo habia visto de esa manera, puede ser tambien eso. 

que el nivel de clase media ha dado para competir asi en esos 2 años y luego ya no ha servido para mas, pero es que son muy jovenes.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

*"Los españoles se prepararon tirando 1.000 penaltis cada uno..."*

‘Le Parisien’ tira con ironía contra Luis Enrique por los lanzamientos de penaltis. La prensa internacional critica el estilo de España y califica la caída como “el gran shock del Mundial”.


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Los negros "españoles" son esmirriados, adaptados al tiki-caca, sólo que más rápidos para que entren por las bandas. Es todo ridículo en esta selección.



bueno si le gustan los negros musculosos vayase a un bois de esos


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Entonces como lo veis 

Se pira Luis padrique y revolución?


----------



## Sanctis (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> O un morientes o kiko
> 
> Es Que ahora mismo adolecemos de ese tipo de delanteros



Kiko era mucho lirili y poco lerele.

Morientes era un goleador nato infravalorado.

Obvio no era Villa, pero ya me gustaría tenerlo hoy día.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *"Los españoles se prepararon tirando 1.000 penaltis cada uno..."*
> 
> ‘Le Parisien’ tira con ironía contra Luis Enrique por los lanzamientos de penaltis. La prensa internacional critica el estilo de España y califica la caída como “el gran shock del Mundial”.



Como cambia el cuento en 5 días 

Que bochorno


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Entonces como lo veis
> 
> Se pira Luis padrique y revolución?



Suena Marcelino


----------



## Perrito juguetón (6 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> De todas las tandas de penaltis lo que es un hecho en general es que el que primero meta suele llevarse el partido.Normalmente es así.
> Pozdrawiam.



Pues ayer empezó tirando Japón...

En mi opinión las tandas de penaltis las ganan los que más ganas tenían de llegar a ellas y/o los que cuentan con un portero diferencial en esas lides, como nosotros tuvimos a Casillas.


----------



## Sanctis (6 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Suena Marcelino



Pues no es mal entrenador.

Para nada lo es.

De hecho ha sacado siempre buenos resultados para lo que ha tenido.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Suena Marcelino



Yo me volvía a traer a Losertegui


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Los negros "españoles" son esmirriados, adaptados al tiki-caca, sólo que más rápidos para que entren por las bandas. Es todo ridículo en esta selección.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Dic 2022)

No es tan difícil darse cuenta, con el mismo sistema con que hemos jugado hoy y si tuviéramos a Iniesta, Xavi y Messi ( Barcelona era dorada ) los marroquies no hubiesen tenido ninguna oportunidad, y sin Messi ( selección española ) ganamos dos eurocopas y un mundial. A veces nos costaba más, como en el mundial, pero en otras e incluso sin un 9 goleábamos a Italia en la final de la euro.

Pero no tenemos a Xavi, Cesc, Iniesta, jugar como si los tuviéramos es un error que seguimos cometiendo, no hay nadie que vea los huecos ni imagine esos pases ( el primer gol contra Italia en aquella final es una obra maestra de precisión ), no podemos pensar que vaya a ocurrir antes o después en el partido. No tenemos tampoco a Villa para desequilibrar en velocidad y para marcar, Olmo no llega aunque a mi me parece un jugador muy aprovechable.

Eso no quiere decir que tenemos que cambiar el _sistema _radicalmente, no ... se puede mantener lo básico, pero intentando tener un plan alternativo al que teníamos durante esos años, en el fútbol está todo inventado, teníamos que abrir el juego por las bandas e intentar centros al área ( Morata sí puede hacer de Torres, por ejemplo ), estando tan atentos al remate como a los rechaces, teníamos que intentar disparos desde fuera del área, teníamos que haber preparado todo eso con muchos meses de antelación, pero lo único que intentan es triangulaciones imposibles. Es muy difícil de explicar porque se siguen empeñando en jugar así. Tampoco hubiésemos ganado el mundial, casi seguro, pero joder hubiésemos intentado hacer las cosas como se deben hacer con los jugadores de que disponemos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Delanteros:


España buenos delanteros siempre a tenido.
Butrageño cojo no era, después Raúl que aunque era malo de cojones metía los goles de todos los colores, eso era innegable, después vino torres que era un poco tronco y tal pero mejoraba lo anterior y por último villa (puto amo)....después un brasileño nacionalizado y morralla.....
En ese apartado hemos empeorado.

Medios:

La mejor faceta historicamente, siempre hemos tenido a gente con talento y muy finos, la gran selección triunfadora estaba repleta de media puntas y medios, tanto que casi no había espacio para meter un delantero.


Defensas....yo solo recuerdo a hierro que tuvo unos años muy buenos y los finales desastrosos, experimentos como Iván campo, sobrevalorados como alkorta y como no un trio de muchísima calidad que se fue relevando (pique, puyol y ramos) pero lo que tenemos ahora no tiene sentido, son malo de cojones, pero mucho.


Extremos:

De eso España nunca a tenido, simplemente no se nos da bien, posiblemente lo más parecido a un extremo fuera Joaquín en el mundial de Japón, Porque me niego a pensar que olmo o Ferrán sean eso.


Laterales:

Dos que en su momento fueron top mundial pero ya junilados (Carvajal y la rata) juntos con otros que siempre han sido malos de cojones (el fulano del Chelsea y el del Atlético), yo laterales llamativos sólo recuerdo aparte de los citados a Sergi...el resto gente que pasaba por allí o reconvertidos.


Porteros:

La única vez que España a tenido portero fue con cagasillas, la única, y era un tío inútil con los pies y que nos vendía por arriba, pero por H o por B el cabron siempre estaba en los momentos decisivos haciendo paradas acojonantes.


Solución:

Una cantera de mamadous.


Comentario adicional:

Otros cuatro años hasta el siguiente mundial... tenemos tiempo de mamaducidar la selección.


----------



## Snowball (6 Dic 2022)

Bueno camaradas 

Ha sido un "placer" compartir esta tarde de fracaso histórico. Jran honor

Al menos en mi caso no era festivo


----------



## Sanctis (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283691



Este chaval tenía que haberse dedicado al boxeo, y lo digo en serio.

Como futbolista de élite, justo.


----------



## Glokta (6 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Todavía la gente piensa que España se dejó perder contra Japón.
> 
> Creo, por cierto, que esté a sido el partido más aburrido de mi vida, joder...



En disputa con el de Rusia 2018, creo que ese fue peor porque los rusos ni sabían dar dos pases seguidos ni necesitaban hacer entradas fuertes. Eso si, en la tanda al menos metimos algo


----------



## Suprimo (6 Dic 2022)

Se ha quedado bven fracamartes sí


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (6 Dic 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Espana da puta pena sin delanteros. El futbol consiste en meter uno mas que el contrario.
> 
> El unico que supo ver el tema fue el abuelo Aragones, luego Del Bosque siguio la inercia pero se empezaron a joder las cosas.
> 
> Espana tambien tuvo muy buen equipo para hacer algo en el '86 y en el '02. En el '94 se tuvo un poco de mala suerte.



En los mejores mundiales de España han jugado con un delantero centro nato ; en el 86 y el 94 Julio Salinas; en 2002 Morientes, en 2010 Villa....y en 1950 Zarra.

Y en la Eurocopa 84 llegaron a la final con Santillana, por cierto que eliminaron en semifinales a la mejor Dinamarca que recuerdo ( Laudrup, Jesper y Morten Olsen, Lerby y Eljaer Larsen) empatando a 1 y jugandosela a los penaltys donde España los metió TODOS, a diferencia de ésta noche donde no han metido ni uno ....éstos jugadores de ahora mucho tatuaje y mucha foto con los brazos cruzados y mirada perdonavidas, pero cuando hay presión de verdad se cagan encima.... 

En todos esos mundiales tambien ayudaba a que España se llevaba a los mejores en cada puesto y a que cada uno jugaba en su sitio, claro...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Tengo algo elevada la bolsa escrotal, seguramente se deba a un cambio de temperatura repentino.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tengo algo elevada la bolsa escrotal, seguramente se deba a un cambio de temperatura repentino.



Hoy nos han dejado helados sí


----------



## Th89 (6 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283691



Quizá habría servido de receptor en futbol americano por altura y cualidades físicas.

Porque de fútbol, poquito poquito.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Este chaval tenía que haberse dedicado al boxeo, y lo digo en serio.
> 
> Como futbolista de élite, justo.



En rugby o fútbol americano sería top.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)

*La explicación futbolera de Álvaro Benito del desastre que merece ser escuchada*

El comentarista de Movistar+ fue rotundo a la hora de valorar el descalabro de España en el Mundial de Qatar.


----------



## Perrito juguetón (6 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Yo subía al de la sub-21 que lo hace bien y gana cosas.



Sí, eso pensó Villar cuando decidió poner a Iñaki Sáez...


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Quizá habría servido de receptor en futbol americano por altura y cualidades físicas.
> 
> Porque de fútbol, poquito poquito.



Depende, si juegas a lo que hoy jugó Marruecos, si sirve,

esperar atrás y salir a la contra.


----------



## Glokta (6 Dic 2022)

Pues del tema seleccionador, el plan de LE parecía que era irse después de este mundial. Pero a mi me da que en su linea de cabezon, el fracaso le alentará a seguir mas que el éxito y el calvo le renovara

De lo que hay por fuera pues preferiría que fuese Emery que mas o menos tiene experiencia de grandes conjuntos, sin mucho éxito, y ha hecho buena labor con equipos medianos tirando a grandes. Una paja personal seria Bordalas pero es demasiado rock and roll


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Bueno camaradas
> 
> Ha sido un "placer" compartir esta tarde de fracaso histórico. Jran honor
> 
> Al menos en mi caso no era festivo



pues ya sabe a dormir que viene hacienda y le embargara


----------



## Kareo (7 Dic 2022)

Los analistas que vieron el 7-0 ante Costa Rica y colocaban a España como una de las selecciones más fuertes del torneo...¿se habrán despertado ya del partido con efecto somnífero?.


----------



## moromierda (7 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> @moromierda





Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Como pitan los @moromierda





Tubiegah dijo:


> ASENSIO @moromierda





Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿Por qué todos los @moromierda tienen esa cara?





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> @moromierda no se atreve a venir al hilo





Tubiegah dijo:


> @moromierda





ULTRAPACO dijo:


> @moromierda Enhorabuena
> 
> 
> jojojojojojojojjoo Sansez y begoño pueden rispirar trankilos corason de oro amegos





FeiJiao dijo:


> El amego @moromierda ha superado a
> @ULTRAPACO en penaltis.....





lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> @moromierda te felicito, al menos sabeis tirar penaltis





Johnny Mnemonic dijo:


> Enhorabuena @moromierda





Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Los @moromierda s en cuartos caen.





El Pionero dijo:


> @moromierda felicidades por el pase de tu selección





Karamba dijo:


> Filisidades, @moromierda.
> Las feminansys han sido derrotadas. Primero se celebra el Mundial más machista de la Historia, y luego esto.
> El final de la Charia y el inicio de la Sharia cada vez están más cerca.




Mochas garcías, amego. ¡Piro yo no gosta fombol!


----------



## Th89 (7 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Depende, si juegas a lo que hoy jugó Marruecos, si sirve,
> 
> esperar atrás y salir a la contra.



Incluso con nosotros, es que cualquiera que encarara nos servía, lo que no puede ser es chocarte 120 minutos contra un muro y seguir igual.

Medianías, chavales... y los que tenían que dar el callo cagados dando pases atrás en cuanto recibían. Así no ganas a nadie.


----------



## Thundercat (7 Dic 2022)

Y la gente me dice "es que lo de Marruecos ha sido antifutbol"
Desde cuando el futbol se trata de pasarla de lado a lado del campo?
Hasta los corners acababan en pase atras.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2022)

¿Es bueno que Portugal se focke a Marruecos, o si Marruecos sigue adelante...?


----------



## sintripulacion (7 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283596



Esa estadística cuesta creerla.
No porque no sea verdad, si no porque me parece increíble que nadie haya contado los pases de España sin morir de aburrimiento y desesperación en el intento.
Yo, sin contar ni uno, en el minuto 50 ya me quedé dormido en el sofá y apagué la tv.
El partido era un truño insoportable, solo apto para gente con tendencias masocas.


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Es bueno que Portugal se focke a Marruecos, o si Marruecos sigue adelante...?



Lo primero, nos tienen que vengar nuestros vecinos portugueses


----------



## Thundercat (7 Dic 2022)

A Marruecos no le va a servir eso contra Portugal o Francia


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> España JAMÁS ha tenido grandes delanteros. Históricamente es la linea más floja de España.
> 
> Vale, que alomejor ha habido épocas con delanteros mejores, por supuesto que si. Pero no le echemos la culpa a algo que nunca hemos tenido.



Bueno, también es que al delantero se hace como si no estuviese cuando el equipo en general no carbura. Diego Costa entre 2014 y 2018 era un delantero bastante top pero claro, le toco comerse la decadencia de la generación anterior. Quicir, entre Raúl que debutó en el 96 creo hasta Costa antes de entrar en declive en 2017 o así son 20 años de buenos delanteros, con Raúl y Morientes, luego Torres y Villa, y luego Costa. Tampoco tienen que ser Balón de Oro, ni el mejor jugador del equipo tampoco, simplemente necesitamos delanteros nivel Champions.

Morata por ejemplo sería muy aprovechable si hubiese alguien capaz de desequilibrar defensas, pero es que no hay nada de nada, como han dicho más arriba nos ha tocado una generación paupérrima y esto tiene muy difícil solución a corto plazo. Para uno que daba esperanzas en ataque (Fati) resulta que tiene las rodillas de cristal. A mí Ferrán me gustaba bastante en el Valencia y en el City, pero este Mundial ha sido un cruce entre un chiste y un meme. 

En fin, a ver si cambiando un poco de sistema, con un medio campo que muerda mas y una defensa más adelantada igual podemos mejorar un poco. Busquets fuera, un medio centro que cubra más terreno y permita a Pedri jugar más arriba (daba grima ver a Busquets jugando de falso 10 con Pedri bajando a iniciar la jugada), laterales con físico que salgan más rápido... Tenemos que empezar a jugar como un equipo pequeño/mediano pero agresivo, que en el fondo es lo que somos ahora mismo. No podemos jugar a ser el City porque no tenemos jugadores para eso.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Y la gente me dice "es que lo de Marruecos ha sido antifutbol"
> Desde cuando el futbol se trata de pasarla de lado a lado del campo?
> Hasta los corners acababan en pase atras.



Marruecos ha puesto el 100% de sus recursos en desactivar a España para llegar a un final 50-50. Eso hay que saber hacerlo, y también tiene su mérito.

Pero si España tuviese otro tipo de recursos, a Marruecos la acabas desbordando. Si sabes que un equipo solo va a hacer X, basta con neutralizar X para que no te meta gol. Y como en los mundiales lo que se premia es NO PERDER, pues funciona. Jugar al 0-0 y pasar por penalties no es admisible para los equipos top, pero para un equipo de nivel medio-bajo, si que lo es. Grecia ganó asi una Eurocopa, ponía el muro y atácame. Luego encima tuvo la suerte de que llegaba 1-2 veces al área rival y enchufó una en los 3 partidos de eliminatoria, ganando tres veces 1-0. Todo el mundo reconoce que es el peor campeón de la historia de la Eurocopa, pero ganó.

En un torneo como una Liga, no puedes jugar siempre a desactivar al rival porque a base de empates te acabas metiendo abajo, tienes que ir a ganar partidos. Pero de forma ocasional es un recurso válido, y más si no estás "moralmente obligado". Y para mi ese es el error de Luis Enrique, plantear un torneo del ko como un torneo regular.

Hoy no se puede criticar nada de Marruecos, y si mucho de España.


----------



## Hermericus (7 Dic 2022)

Los 3 ultimos mundiales, 11 partidos y 3 victorias ante Iran, Australia y Costa Rica.

Ese es nuestro nivel.

Ridiculos como el de hoy, el de Japon, el 5-1 que nos metio Holanda y el 2-0 de Chile en Brasil , el empate de Marruecos en Rusia y la eliminación contra rusos....

Este es nuestro nivel


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (7 Dic 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Y la gente me dice "es que lo de Marruecos ha sido antifutbol"
> Desde cuando el futbol se trata de pasarla de lado a lado del campo?
> Hasta los corners acababan en pase atras.



Eso lo tendría que explicar alguien ¿por qué, ante la nulidad vertical, y teniendo tantos jugadores altos, no se centra en los córners y tiros libres?


----------



## HArtS (7 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Incluso con nosotros, es que cualquiera que encarara nos servía, lo que no puede ser es chocarte 120 minutos contra un muro y seguir igual.



Sin animo de molestar pero ¿Que jugador español encara? ¿Asensio


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (7 Dic 2022)

Un aperitivo nocturno


----------



## Madrid (7 Dic 2022)

El 7-0 hizo un daño terrible , creando un espejismo en un mar de mediocridad.

Durante el partido comentaba jocosamente, con Asensio,Ferrán o Morata es inviable ganar un mundial y así ha sido. Creo que Canales, Aspas , Fabian o Borja Iglesias deben irse a dormir a pierna suelta.

Otra cosa que he visto positiva es que el experimento de los negros no ha salido nada bien, eso que el negro vasco ha tenido algún destello hoy pero nada determinante, Balde tuvo parte de culpa de la derrota contra Japón. Personalmente me gusta Luis Enrique por darle cera al aparato mediático pero como entrenador tiene sus lagunas, también creo que bastante hizo en la Eurocopa con semejantes cojos. 

Hoy el partido era para un Iniesta, trenzando jugadas con Jesús Navas y teniendo un Villa que te las clava. Salvo Gavi, no veo nada destacable, por cierto, Pedri me parece un jugador sobrevalorado.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (7 Dic 2022)

Quiero a Joaquín Caparros.


----------



## vayaquesi (7 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> si en serio
> 
> si te falta algo te lo traes, les ojeas, les concedes la nacionalidad por origen y santas pascuas.
> 
> o que te crees que hace portugal y francia



Me importa una mierda lo que hagan Francia y Portugal en ese aspecto por decirlo de forma fina. Ah sí, e Inglaterra.

En una selección debe de jugar la gente QUE REALMENTE SEA DEL PAÍS, no lo que ponga en un plástico.

Que no digo que no se pueda hacer la excepción con uno o dos si realmente están muy integrados, pero nada más.

Además ya hemos ganado un mundial y tres eurocopas con los que somos, teniendo mejor palmarés que Portugal y no muy lejos de Francia, y con Inglaterra que aún no ha ganado nada, a parte de su lejano mundial, mientras que de la otra forma, además de perder la identidad como país, jugar sucio aprovechando de coger a gente de otros países, nadie te garantiza nada.

Dicho todo lo anterior, tu comentario me parece de ser un acomplejado. Sin acritud.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Dic 2022)

Hay gente muy gafe


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Eso lo tendría que explicar alguien ¿por qué, ante la nulidad vertical, y teniendo tantos jugadores altos, no se centra en los córners y tiros libres?



porque el sistema no lo permite


----------



## Vinicius Junior (7 Dic 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> En los mejores mundiales de España han jugado con un delantero centro nato ; en el 86 y el 94 Julio Salinas; en 2002 Morientes, en 2010 Villa....y en 1950 Zarra.
> 
> Y en la Eurocopa 84 llegaron a la final con Santillana, por cierto que en semifinales eliminaron en semis a la mejor Dinamarca que recuerdo ( Laudrup, Jesper y Morten Olsen, Lerby y Eljaer Larsen) empatando a 1 y jugandosela a los penaltys donde España los metió TODOS, a diferencia de ésta noche donde no han metido ni uno ....éstos jugadores de ahora mucho tatuaje y mucha foto con los brazos cruzados y mirada perdonavidas, pero cuando hay presión de verdad se cagan encima....
> 
> En todos esos mundiales tambien ayudaba a que España se llevaba a los mejores en cada puesto y a que cada uno jugaba en su sitio, claro...



Eran la definición de una selección, no una red clientelar como ahora. Por cierto, lo de llevar sólo a los coleguitas aunque no fueran los mejores lo empezó Clemente.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (7 Dic 2022)

La última vez que ganamos a una selección seria en un Mundial fue a Holanda con gol de Iniesta.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (7 Dic 2022)

desde mi humilde opinión el problema no es Luis Enrique, son 2:

1) el modelo: desde 2012 todas las selecciones españolas (absoluta, sub19, sub21 sub17 etc) juegan con el modelo de la posesión, sin importar los jugadores que tienes...y eso es una equivocación porque las generaciones de futbolistas son distintas. Un buen entrenador es aquel q se adapta a los jugadores q tiene y no aquel q se encabezona en jugar con su modelo independientemente de los jugadores q tenga...pero ahí la culpa la tienen todos los entrenadores de todas las selecciones españolas (absoluta, sub19, sub21 sub17 etc) desde 2012 porque creen q el modelo les salvará...y no...el modelo no te salva...te tienes q adaptar a lo q tienes

2) en españa cada vez salen menos futbolistas, porque los crios de hoy en día no les gusta el futbol...no tienen ninguna ilusión...es duro y controvertido...pero para triunfar hay q pasar hambre....y los futbolistas jovenes están muy acomodados

es mi opinión q puede estar equivocada


----------



## FeiJiao (7 Dic 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Mochas garcías, amego. ¡Piro yo no gosta fombol!



¿Este mundial de fombol si gustar? Amego?


----------



## Phoenician (7 Dic 2022)

Al final se hizo justicia:

Un madridista manda a tomar por culo del mundial a Luis Enrique con un penalti al más puro estilo de Sergio Ramos... Jajajaja!


----------



## moromierda (7 Dic 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> ¿Este mundial de fombol si gustar? Amego?



Sí, amego. ¡Yo gosta mojeras, jalufo a sarvísa!


----------



## Phoenician (7 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> ¿A quiénes van a apoyar lo que queda de Mundial?



Brasil, Francia y Portugal los equipos con madridistas y no la morralla ADN Farsa que juntaba Luis Amunike en su engendro futbolístico .


----------



## Madrid (7 Dic 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> 2) en españa cada vez salen menos futbolistas, porque los crios de hoy en día no les gusta el futbol...no tienen ninguna ilusión...es duro y controvertido...pero para triunfar hay q pasar hambre....y los futbolistas jovenes están muy acomodados
> 
> es mi opinión q puede estar equivocada



Totalmente de acuerdo kamaraden

Eso la FIFA lo ha visto muy bien ampliando el Mundial a 48 equipos. El fútbol tiene más tirón en países tercermundistas que en la propia Europa, si suma que la mayoría de los jugadores de éxito son negros, el asunto toma más sentido porque es un producto que llega al moronegro

Creo que FIFA sabe que al fútbol le quedan 20-25 años más de productividad, hasta ese momento en que deje de ser rentable, intentarán exprimirlo al máximo.

Joder yo crecí en la época de Del Piero, Cantona, Bergkamp , Gascoigne, Klinsmann, Stoichkov , Savicevic, Maldini, Roberto Baggio... estoy hablando a nivel europeo, sin entrar ya en jugadores no europeos como Romario, Batistuta, Weah ,Bebeto, Ronaldo, Crespo, Cafu, ... compara con lo que hay ahora. Nada que ver.

Si un mindungui como yo se ha percatado que no sabrá un ejecutivo de FIFA.


----------



## Sir Connor (7 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Es que tenia que haber convocado a los patriotas de mierda del Madrid, ah es verdad no se puede , la mierda blanca no tiene españoles ya, depende de los negros alemanes y el moro Benzema


----------



## Madrid (7 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> ¿A quiénes van a apoyar lo que queda de Mundial?



Portugal, país hermano, historia en común durante años y relaciones buenas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

Pues mañana empieza ermondial auténtico y no tendremos que soportar más torturas horrendas del combinado titi caca. Un combinado fallido sin presente de ninguna clase.

para ver jugadores fuera de su sitio desorientaos y príncipes del titicaca que nadie sabe a qué jueban, mejor aprendemos de las selecciones serias.


----------



## HDR (7 Dic 2022)

En fin, Carvajal pésimo, Asensio papa frita como siempre.

Al margen de esos, los jugadores de ADN Real Madrid y de su cantera son lo mejor que tiene Hespaña, y el ostión viene de ahí, de apartarlos.

Sarabia ninguneado para poner al yernísimo, Canales expulsado del grupo, Nacho expulsado, Ramos expulsado, Morata (que no es la gran cosa tampoco) chupando banquillo para estar jugando con la mentira del falso 9... Incluso Odriozola y Lucas Vázquez, seleccionados en periodos anteriores, mejoran lo presente y por mucho.

Por no hablar ya de Aspas, Borja Iglesias etc.


----------



## Hermericus (7 Dic 2022)

Alguien tiene que decir en la RFEF que el tiki taka murió hace 8 años y que España tiene un juego infumable


----------



## zapatitos (7 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Un aperitivo nocturno




Es que el Maradroga era un retaco pero repartía y aguantaba mucho el condenao, si al hormonado y a la metrosexuala Ronalda les hubieran dado palos como le daban al Maradroga estaban ya tetrapléjicos.

Por eso fue el mejor y siempre lo será porque hacía lo que hacía en unos tiempos donde te entraban con una motosierra para cortarte las piernas y ni le pitaban falta al que entraba. Ahora que practicamente ni te tocan el Maradroga se saldría literalmente,

Saludos.


----------



## Hermericus (7 Dic 2022)

HDR dijo:


> En fin, Carvajal pésimo, Asensio papa frita como siempre.
> 
> Al margen de esos, los jugadores de ADN Real Madrid y de su cantera son lo mejor que tiene Hespaña, y el ostión viene de ahí, de apartarlos.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que el gran ausente era Brais Mendez, estaba siendo el mejor centrocampista de creación español e incluso goleaba.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

Lo que me tiene frito es ver a la selección de Marruecos, que no digo que sean cojos, pero que tampoco son nada como para tenerles miedito en principio y salir a hacer el payaso perdiendo 2 horas en las que se podría haber jubao al fúmbol para ganarles. 

perder así es deprimente


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

Lo que hemos visto en los últimos dos partidos no es fúmbol. Es un disparate. Una tontería


----------



## Ancient Warrior (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Sir Connor (7 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



Estos son los niños de Ayuso no ?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (7 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Estos son los niños de Ayuso no ?



Yo vi algunos latín kings infiltrados ahí ...ya tu sabe


----------



## Leer (7 Dic 2022)

La vanidad de Luis Enrique es delirante. Felicita a los jugadores por haber ejecutado su idea (y la de su staff) a la perfección. 

Así no puede postularse a seguir.


----------



## Sir Connor (7 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Yo vi algunos latín kings infiltrados ahí ...ya tu sabe



Si es una maravilla el pais que nos esta quedando.... si hubiera una guerra de verdad no se que pasaria...


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

y las ideas acsurdas que les están metiendo a los canteranos esos que han metido ahí, que no saben ni quién son, ni a qué juegan, ni por qué hay que hacer esas tonterías tan raras e insustanciales?

En lugar de dejarles ejpresarse, soltarse, imaginar...pero dentro de un grupo hecho, no cargarles un peso que nadie sabe por qué hay que cargar ni pa qué.

Es un disparate. Basta ya!


----------



## anulador de chortinas (7 Dic 2022)

Pues el siguiente seleccionador será Marcelino o Benítez que vaya tela. Qué asco inmenso da la selección y toda esa mafia de vascos y catalanes asquerosos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Es que tenia que haber convocado a los patriotas de mierda del Madrid, ah es verdad no se puede , la mierda blanca no tiene españoles ya, depende de los negros alemanes y el moro Benzema



Hay mas jugadores a parte del Madrid, el problema es que Luis Enrique ha llevado a sus colegas del Barcelona, nunca pudo superar el resentimiento de querer triunfar en el Madrid y que le echaran.


----------



## Miss Andorra (7 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Miss Andorra al natural



Tengo mas tetas.


----------



## Miss Andorra (7 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> No. He estado con mujeres que solo se depilaban las pantorrillas.



Muy bien pa ti.
Tenian 0 testosterona, yo tengo mas


----------



## percutor (7 Dic 2022)

He visto el resumen del partido . España no ha perdido , ha tenido las pocas oportunidades del partido frente a un equipo que ha ido a encerrarse . 

Algo tiene que cambiar en el futbol , cada vez cualquier equipo sabe como cerrar los espacios . Las porterías deberían ser mucho más grandes eso favorecería al equipo que siempre ataca . De gecho esto ya se intentó en 1996 y luego se abandonó .


----------



## Kartoffeln (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## qbit (7 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique decidió quiénes tirarían los penaltis.

De siempre son los futbolistas que quieren tirarlos los que los tiran, pues es señal de autoconfianza, y no que el entrenador sea un chulo y un tirano que ordena y manda.

Por otro lado, qué habrá pensado Sarabia, que no había jugado en todo el mundial y le saca para que cargue con el marrón de tirar un penalty. Menudo tiparraco el entrenador, por mucho que vaya de buen rollito, o por eso mismo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Muy bien pa ti.
> Tenian 0 testosterona, yo tengo mas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283840



También he estado con hirsutas. Si eso te deja más tranquila.


----------



## Miss Andorra (7 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> También he estado con hirsutas. Si eso te deja más tranquila.



Ya estoy pillada, asi que me la suda. Pero si eran buenas chicas y con un corazon de Oro....no importa que se pareciesen a Chewbacca...


----------



## qbit (7 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hoy comienza el clasificatorio para España con el fin de alcanzar el mundial.
> 
> Se estrena en casa contra Grecia.
> 
> ...








Se escribe Catar, no Qatar


Catar en árabe se escribirá a su manera. Qatar es la transcripción al inglés, que no tenemos que copiar en español, pues en español la q no se combina con la a, escribiéndose siempre "ca" o "ka", nunca "qa". Como siempre, la gentuza de los periodistas estropeando el idioma, y la gente...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ya estoy pillada, asi que me la suda. Pero si eran buenas chicas y con un corazon de Oro....no importa que se pareciesen a Chewbacca...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283844



La hirsuta era malisma. Pero estaba muy buena, eso sí. Altos niveles de testosterona se convierten altos niveles de estrogenos en las mujeres.

Una cosa, que hace una chica pillada foreando a las 3 de la madrugada.??


----------



## Viviendo (7 Dic 2022)

Una pena lo de Espana, ahora a animar a Argentina como unica nacion hispana que queda en el torneo


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Dic 2022)

anulador de chortinas dijo:


> Pues el siguiente seleccionador será Marcelino o Benítez que vaya tela. Qué asco inmenso da la selección y toda esa mafia de vascos y catalanes asquerosos.



Facha hezpañordo con el culo en llamas.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (7 Dic 2022)

Bueno...
Me ha jodido mucho esta derrota porque yo también me ilusioné mucho con el partido contra Costa Rica y con un empate muy sólido contra Alemania...pero contra Japón volvimos a los malos hábitos de siempre y el partido de hoy contra Marruecos ha sido calcado al partido de hace cuatro años contra Rusia. Desde mi humilde punto de vista, estos son los puntos principales:

1. España lleva una década jugando a un estilo de juego que precisa de grandísimos futbolistas para que funcione...y ya no los tenemos, sencillamente. De Casillas (en plenitud) hemos pasado a Unai Simón, de Navas a un Carvajal desastroso o a un Marcos Llorente desubicado, de Xavi e Iniesta a un Pedri y a un Gavi que, propaganda aparte, no pasan de ser buenos centrocampistas, y de un Torres y un Villa a un Asensio o a un Ferran Torres. El fútbol de selecciones depende muchísimo del nivel futbolístico de cada generación...y la generación española que ahora está entre los 25 y los 30 (los que tienen que tirar del carro) son mediocres de cojones. Punto primero y principal.

2. Luis Enrique es un gran entrenador de club, pero como seleccionador ha sido pésimo. Empezó llamando a 528 futbolistas y acabó con apuestas personales muy poco comprensibles (Eric García? Unai Simón? Balde? Ferran Torres?...) y marginando a futbolistas que, objetivamente, deberían haber ido al mundial: De Gea, Kepa, Cucurella, Pedro Porro, Iñigo Martínez, Yeray, Merino, Canales, Fabián, Thiago o Borja Iglesias. ¿De verdad que Ferran Torres es mejor que Brahim? ¿De verdad que Dani Olmo es mejor que Bryan Gil? ¿De verdad que Balde, que lleva media docena de partidos en primera división, es mejor que Cucurella o Reguilón? ¿De verdad que un Carvajal lamentable es mejor que un Ander Capa o que un Pedro Porro? ¿De verdad que no hay centrales en España que tienes que poner a un pivote, Rodri, como central? ¿De verdad que sigues confiando en un Busquets que debió retirarse de la selección hace cuatro años? Y así todo.

3. Además de esas decisiones más que discutibles, Luis Enrique ha formado un grupo de suplentes y chavales porque él quería ser el líder de España. Y la verdad es que los suplentes son suplentes por una razón (son peores que los titulares). Y no puedes armar un equipo con gente como Sarabia, Ferran Torres, Asensio o Carlos Soler porque están faltos de ritmo y porque cuando llega la hora de la verdad no tienen ni la jerarquía ni la personalidad de dar un paso adelante (véase el penalty de Carlos Soler, sin ir más lejos). 

4. ¿Y ahora qué? Pues yo creo que el futuro de España pasa, irremediablemente, por cambiar de estilo. Es absurdo seguir obstinándose en un fútbol anticuado y para el que, además, carecemos del talento necesario porque, me vais a perdonar, pero Pedri no pasa de ser un buen centrocampista y Gavi no pasa de ser un jugador de brega y lucha. A años luz de Xavi y Xabi Alonso, por ejemplo. Y yo creo que Pedri y Gavi tienen que jugar en la selección...pero siendo lo que son y no lo que nos gustaría que fueran. Hay que apostar por futbolistas más físicos y más rápidos, por un fútbol más directo y más dinámico. De esta España me valen Balde (como suplente de Cucurella), Laporte, Rodri (como pivote defensivo), Pedri y Gavi (no necesariamente como titulares indiscutibles), Nico Williams y, tal vez, Morata. Ansu Fati podría seguir si se recupera físicamente y si no, sintiéndolo mucho, creo que tendrá que acabar retirándose. 

En fin, pues eso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Luis Enrique decidió quiénes tirarían los penaltis.
> 
> De siempre son los futbolistas que quieren tirarlos los que los tiran, pues es señal de autoconfianza, y no que el entrenador sea un chulo y un tirano que ordena y manda.
> 
> Por otro lado, qué habrá pensado Sarabia, que no había jugado en todo el mundial y le saca para que cargue con el marrón de tirar un penalty. Menudo tiparraco el entrenador, por mucho que vaya de buen rollito, o por eso mismo.



Eso es mentira, en TV se vio en el estadio que era Busquets el que pedía tiradores y los apuntaba en una hoja de papel.
Esa es la preparación que llevábamos.


----------



## Bifaz23 (7 Dic 2022)

Entono el mea culpa.

No estuve tan avispado como cuando el España Japón.

Me debí de quedar con mi primera intuición, que daba a Marruecos como ganador.

Aún y así, seguiré echando cartas lo que resta de Mundial.


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Dic 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bueno...
> Me ha jodido mucho esta derrota porque yo también me ilusioné mucho con el partido contra Costa Rica y con un empate muy sólido contra Alemania...pero contra Japón volvimos a los malos hábitos de siempre y el partido de hoy contra Marruecos ha sido calcado al partido de hace cuatro años contra Rusia. Desde mi humilde punto de vista, estos son los puntos principales:
> 
> 1. España lleva una década jugando a un estilo de juego que precisa de grandísimos futbolistas para que funcione...y ya no los tenemos, sencillamente. De Casillas (en plenitud) hemos pasado a Unai Simón, de Navas a un Carvajal desastroso o a un Marcos Llorente desubicado, de Xavi e Iniesta a un Pedri y a un Gavi que, propaganda aparte, no pasan de ser buenos centrocampistas, y de un Torres y un Villa a un Asensio o a un Ferran Torres. El fútbol de selecciones depende muchísimo del nivel futbolístico de cada generación...y la generación española que ahora está entre los 25 y los 30 (los que tienen que tirar del carro) son mediocres de cojones. Punto primero y principal.
> ...



Los que has dicho hubieran hecho mucho mejor papel con otros que si han estado. Incluso tocando el balón, hemos jugado con 2 tíos menos por la mierda del 4-3-3


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Dic 2022)

Luis Inrique vete ya


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Dic 2022)

LE nos ha jodido bien

Ahora cómo vendemos a Eric García, Ansu Fati y Ferran para fichar a jugadores de verdad?

Quién se va a querer quedar con Busquets o Alba?


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Dic 2022)

La chulería va bien cuando te sales con la tuya
ahora a aguantar lo que le digan


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Los que has dicho hubieran hecho mucho mejor papel con otros que si han estado. Incluso tocando el balón, hemos jugado con 2 tíos menos por la mierda del 4-3-3



Más bien contra marruecos era un 451...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

Como en 2016 otra vez sin delanteros..y si Asensio. Siempre ha sido media punta.


----------



## furia porcina (7 Dic 2022)

percutor dijo:


> He visto el resumen del partido . España no ha perdido , ha tenido las pocas oportunidades del partido frente a un equipo que ha ido a encerrarse .
> 
> Algo tiene que cambiar en el futbol , cada vez cualquier equipo sabe como cerrar los espacios . Las porterías deberían ser mucho más grandes eso favorecería al equipo que siempre ataca . De gecho esto ya se intentó en 1996 y luego se abandonó .



Si cualquier equipo contrario es capaz de cerrar los espacios de manera efectiva para impedir que el que ataca sea incapaza de marcar un gol en 130 minutos de juego, no es que tenga que cambiar el fútbol, tiene que cambiar el equipo que ataca jugando mejor o llevando a mejores jugadores. ¿O acaso crees que a Inglaterra, Francia, Brasil, Portugal, etc, los otros equipos no se les cierran?

Sinceramente, ¿Crees que con las porterías más grandes España hubiera marcado ayer algún gol?


----------



## vayaquesi (7 Dic 2022)

Hay una cosa que no se ha dicho, pero que hay que ponerla encima de la mesa:

Pedri y Gavi están sobreexplotados con el 4-3-3.

En su día Xavi e Iniesta vale que en Barça jugaban con un 4-3-3, pero es que arriba tenían a Messi, Villa, Luis Suárez, Neymar, Alexis Sánchez, o el que fuese, y aún así cuando el físico no les daba para más, se retiraron o se fueron a otras ligas a ganar millones.
Sin embargo en España jugaban con un 4-4-2 ó 4-5-1.

¿Por lo tanto, qué pasará el día que Pedri y Gavi no puedan aguantar el ritmo del 4-3-3?

Hay que dar mérito a esos chavales por sostener al equipo de la forma en que lo hacen, y más teniendo a solamente Busquets en el mediocentro.

Xavi a Iniesta tuvieron guardando sus espaldas a un joven Busquets y Xavi Alonso, o a Senna en un estado de forma excepcional, más el apoyo de Silva.

Bastante hacen el Pedri y Gavi viendo lo que tienen alrededor.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> Si cualquier equipo contrario es capaz de cerrar los espacios de manera efectiva para impedir que el que ataca sea incapaza de marcar un gol en 130 minutos de juego, no es que tenga que cambiar el fútbol, tiene que cambiar el equipo que ataca jugando mejor o llevando a mejores jugadores. ¿O acaso crees que a Inglaterra, Francia, Brasil, Portugal, etc, los otros equipos no se les cierran?
> 
> Sinceramente, ¿Crees que con las porterías más grandes España hubiera marcado ayer algún gol?



Sarabia hubiese metido el penalty


----------



## Sanctis (7 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Es que el Maradroga era un retaco pero repartía y aguantaba mucho el condenao, si al hormonado y a la metrosexuala Ronalda les hubieran dado palos como le daban al Maradroga estaban ya tetrapléjicos.
> 
> Por eso fue el mejor y siempre lo será porque hacía lo que hacía en unos tiempos donde te entraban con una motosierra para cortarte las piernas y ni le pitaban falta al que entraba. Ahora que practicamente ni te tocan el Maradroga se saldría literalmente,
> 
> Saludos.



No, creo que no entendiste bien.

Imagina que eso ocurriera hoy.

Esta sociedad cuck con sus medios y su sociedad alienada, expulsaria al Barcelona y al Athletic de toda competición.

Maradona no volvería a vestirse de corto, sobre los futbolistas que pelean como hombres una vez acaba el partido, caería un acoso mediático y sanciones que tendrían que acabar descargando camiones en el puerto o jugando o entrenando en paises alejados del sistema tipo Vietnam, Honduras y demás.

Quienes hemos jugado al fútbol aunque sea en el parque y guardamos una mínima esencia de aquella mentalidad y testosterona a niveles decentes, sabemos que así se actúa muchas veces, a palo limpio, para resolver diferencias que surgen en el campo. 

Es la natural testosterona presionada por la competitividad y el instinto masculino obedeciendo a lo anterior.

Todo eso se ha perdido. 

Hoy día tíos hechos y derechos se denuncian entre sí porque se han rozado con un dedo en una discusión a pie de calle.

Una sociedad feminizada, y el problema viene cuando allá fuera no es asi, porque el mundo no es todo igual.


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283808



No te flipes subnormal que hezpein dió la misma asco pena en 2010 y se llevó el troncho jugando más rácano que ahora todavía, el Tiki mierdas nació y murió en 2008 y el guardiolismo igual, 0 champions lleva fuera de la farsa con equipitos como Bayern o shitty.

2012 fue una falla en Matrix ya que no había rivales, Italia fue finalista y era del mismo grupo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

Derrotas de la era luis enrique...
Pues un. 2 a 3 en el billamarin..a pesar del robo arbitral..y que fue un correcalles con tropecintas rotaciónes..
Nos dejamos remontar ante Croacia por hacer rotaciones sin sentido..
Perdemos ante UCRANIA por el mismo autobús.
Perdemos ante Suecia por no saber superar el bus vikingo ..
Empatamos a nada ante Grecia por no superar el bus...
Luis enrique no se ha dado cuenta de cómo romper buses


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> No te flipes subnormal que hezpein dió la misma asco pena en 2010 y se llevó el troncho jugando más rácano que ahora todavía, el Tiki mierdas nació y murió en 2008 y el guardiolismo igual, 0 champions lleva fuera de la farsa con equipitos como Bayern o shitty.
> 
> 2012 fue una falla en Matrix ya que no había rivales, Italia fue finalista y era del mismo grupo.



Y unas narices en 2010 los rivales aparcaban en bus acojonados


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo kamaraden
> 
> Eso la FIFA lo ha visto muy bien ampliando el Mundial a 48 equipos. El fútbol tiene más tirón en países tercermundistas que en la propia Europa, si suma que la mayoría de los jugadores de éxito son negros, el asunto toma más sentido porque es un producto que llega al moronegro
> 
> ...



Vaya parida sueltas tu y el otro.monguer, Lewandoski o Kane se follan toda esa lista de payasos. Y El gitano ha sido de lo mejor a eones por encima de esos. Mbapee tb se folla esa lista con un pie atado.

Que hezpein sukee no quiere decir que no haya cracks en otras selecciones.


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y unas narices en 2010 los rivales aparcaban en bus acojonados



El bus lo ponían en tu culo de SUBNORMAL, costrero de mierda paleti.

Hezpein dió puto asco en 2010 igualito que contra Japón o morocco, solo que les entraba un gol de corner cuando aún sacaban alguna a centrar, o ganaban a penales o último minuto de prorroga, negarlo es de necios totales.


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Derrotas de la era luis enrique...
> Pues un. 2 a 3 en el billamarin..a pesar del robo arbitral..y que fue un correcalles con tropecintas rotaciónes..
> Nos dejamos remontar ante Croacia por hacer rotaciones sin sentido..
> Perdemos ante UCRANIA por el mismo autobús.
> ...



Los buses se rompen centrando y haciendo pases verticales. Hezpein da asco.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Dic 2022)

El lo sabía


----------



## Glokta (7 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> El bus lo ponían en tu culo de SUBNORMAL, costrero de mierda paleti.
> 
> Hezpein dió puto asco en 2010 igualito que contra Japón o morocco, solo que les entraba un gol de corner cuando aún sacaban alguna a centrar, o ganaban a penales o último minuto de prorroga, negarlo es de necios totales.



Igualito claro, España en 2010 se tronchó a Chile, Portugal, Alemania y Holanda


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Dic 2022)

Pero si no corrían.
Si parecía que estaban jugando un amistoso.
En unas muchísimas jugadas no fueron a por el balón.
Ya no es que el seleccionador no se llevase a los mejores, es que seguramente les haya ordenado todo eso.
NO QUISIERON GANAR. 
Hasta los mamporreros de TVE diciendo cosas como "pero habrá que centrar no???" "por que no tiran???"
Cualquiera que viese el partido se daría cuenta que no querían ganar.
Está todo amañadísmo. 
No es que te no te entren los goles. O que te den un baile. Es que ni siquiera has querido ganar el partido teniendo los medios y la capacidad.
El partido fue un fiel reflejo de la relación de España con Marruecos.
Se ha visto en otros partidos, como el de Holanda a EEUU, por ejemplo. Pero ayer...si queréis sacar conclusiones futbolísticas pues vale.
Pero lo de ayer fue un teatro. España no tenía que ganar.


----------



## BGA (7 Dic 2022)

Contra Costa Rica fue una fugaz ilusión pero contra Alemania parecía que el equipo estaba bien armado. Al contrario de lo que suele ocurrir, la selección ha ido de más a menos en todos los aspectos. Ni idea tengo de fútbol a pesar de los muchos mundiales que ya he visto pero tengo "un truco" para saber cómo están jugando: el porcentaje de rechaces que sigan en nuestras manos y la precisión y compenetración en los pases. Lo de ayer fue lamentable. Pases al vacío, pérdidas de balón que a estas alturas no se pueden justificar por la presión del rival y al final, un equipo deslavazado y sin carácter con alguna individualidad rebelde que parecía no estar al tanto de lo que ha parecido un pacto de despachos.

Si no estoy en un error, otro modo de saber el futuro es la presión mediática en los previos de la competición: si es a favor de la selección a muerte o en contra del seleccionador y su equipo; si se quiere inspirar confianza o polémica. En resumen: el estado de ánimo, que no es fruto del azar por lo que parece ni de las ilusiones que se generaran por libre -salvo en el caso de la afición siempre monitorizada y finalmente pastoreada- marca desde el principio lo que "puede" parecer un acuerdo de carácter muy superior al meramente deportivo. Desde 2014 en Brasil la sensación de tira y afloja en cuanto a nuestras posibilidades siempre ha terminado en una eliminación un tanto incomprensible desde el punto de vista de nuestra capacidad real. No me fijo en cuántas estrellas tengamos y ni siquiera en un sistema de juego más o menos aburrido. Me fijo en la intensidad ordenada del equipo. Esa es la clave. Tenemos jugadores acostumbrados a jugar partidos intensos todas las semanas a un nivel muy superior al de otros países cuyas ligas están muy por debajo de la nuestra, pero su rendimiento luego parece el de unos arrejuntados muy frágiles anímicamente. 

Ayer merecimos perder ante una selección con hambre y ganas. Si hubiéramos pasado tendríamos por delante el último partido contra cualquier rival de los que quedan. A otra cosa mariposa. Estas fatalidades quedan fuera de nuestro control y no merece la pena "morir" por ellas. Cuando el deporte de alta competición es más política y diplomacia que puro deporte no podemos actuar como si no lo supiéramos y mucho menos dejarnos avasallar cuando sabemos que no depende para nada de nosotros.

Una cosa es no ganar porque jugamos mal y otra perder porque no jugamos bien. Cualquiera que no venda su alma al resultado en este tipo de competiciones aceptaría perder jugando bien conta un equipo superior. La sensación de honra y el trabajo bien hecho hasta el límite de nuestras posibilidades es en sí una recompensa cuando se fracasa porque supone al tiempo una promesa para el futuro. Lo que hemos visto ayer y en otros años en competiciones que hacen historia va de otra cosa. Cualquier justificación u hombre de paja servirá para justificarlo todo y ya. Es lo que hay.

Cuando la corrupción se hace dueña de las fibras de nuestros sentimientos quiere decir que estamos en un proceso prácticamente irreversible. Es preferible la motivación modesta y popular que aspirar a tocar -o a escuchar- en las sinfónicas del diablo.


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Pero si no corrían.
> Si parecía que estaban jugando un amistoso.
> En unas muchísimas jugadas no fueron a por el balón.
> Ya no es que el seleccionador no se llevase a los mejores, es que seguramente les haya ordenado todo eso.
> ...



Se noto mucho por que había uno que si luchaba que fue gavi


----------



## Sanctis (7 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Vaya parida sueltas tu y el otro.monguer, Lewandoski o Kane se follan toda esa lista de payasos. Y El gitano ha sido de lo mejor a eones por encima de esos. Mbapee tb se folla esa lista con un pie atado.
> 
> Que hezpein sukee no quiere decir que no haya cracks en otras selecciones.



Lewandovski sí, y no a todos los de la lista.

Ronaldo Nazario tiene en una sola uña de un pie más fútbol que Kane en todo su cuerpo entero.


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Dic 2022)

No por favor
que no siga


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Dic 2022)

Se han dejado ganar porque el partido estaba amañado.


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Se han dejado ganar porque el partido estaba amañado.



Explique


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Explique



¿Viste el partido y las caras de Luis Enrique en el banquillo?


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Se noto mucho por que había uno que si luchaba que fue gavi



Totalmente. Y que hizo el entrenador? Quitarle el primero.


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Viste el partido y las caras de Luis Enrique en el banquillo?



Si los vi
pero no creo que se les pueda decir a 15 tíos que se dejen perder


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Totalmente. Y que hizo el entrenador? Quitarle el primero.



Es verdad
el único que estaba manchado de pintura verde del césped


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)

La prensa viene hoy calentita


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Si los vi
> pero no creo que se les pueda decir a 15 tíos que se dejen perder



Les habrán dado alguna propinilla para ello.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (7 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Así que doy por inaugurado este pantano que espero nos lleve a un final feliz



Que hable el OP


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

Pero en 2010 tirábamos como 14veces a puerta...contra Portugal 4 claras que saco milagrosamente el portet


----------



## cebollo (7 Dic 2022)

Contra Portugal el gol de Villa es muy dudoso y contra Paraguay les anularon un gol correcto a los paraguayos. Creo que con VAR no hubiéramos llegado a semifinales y perdimos contra Suiza en la primera fase.

Quizá históricamente está bien para compensar lo de Tassotti o lo de Al-Ghandur pero hay una alucinación colectiva en España sobre ese mundial.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Si los vi
> pero no creo que se les pueda decir a 15 tíos que se dejen perder



Es que ni siquiera se dejaron perder. No ganaron.
Si iban a hacer la mierda que hicieron podían haber tenido la decencia de dejarse un gol y ahorrarse los penaltis.
Así ahora dirán que no perdieron, que la lotería de los penaltis y tal.
No sé. No pueden ser tan malos gente que en sus equipos no juegan así.
No sé si estarían en el ajo todos. Pero federación y entrenador desde luego sí. 
La federación de hecho lleva jodiendo a España tres mundiales.
al igual que el partido de ayer refleja perfectamente la relación de España con Marruecos, la selección española es fiel reflejo del país al que representa. Boicoteada desde el minuto 1 DESDE DENTRO. 

No voy a volver a verme el partido, pero si laguien lo hace verá que en unas cuantas ocasiones, con el balón ganado prácticamente, se quedaban parados. 
Ni que decir, que fallar 3 de 3 penaltis no suele pasar nunca. El de Sarabia bueno. Pero el de Soler y el de Busquets....en serio? No se les veía para nada nerviosos. Los tiraron flojos y centrados. En el ajo.


----------



## BGA (7 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Les habrán dado alguna propinilla para ello.



Es posible aunque sospecho que la cuestión va más de cumplir con el contrato que de aceptar ningún soborno. Un personaje que se viene arriba ante las críticas tiene mucho recorrido en situaciones como ésta. No sabremos si su falta de autocrítica se debe a su chulería -personalidad según otros- o a que ha cumplido con su "contrato".


----------



## eltonelero (7 Dic 2022)

Viviendo dijo:


> Una pena lo de Espana, ahora a animar a Argentina como unica nacion hispana que queda en el torneo



Los boludos se identifican antes que hispanos como italianos o (carcajadas) alemanes... 
Asi que todo mi apoyo para Portugal o en su defecto cualquier selección que no sea la del hormonado


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Igualito claro, España en 2010 se tronchó a Chile, Portugal, Alemania y Holanda



A 1-0 rastreros en final de prórroga, tira anda que dió puto asco y punto como ayer.


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Dic 2022)

Liberiano y en el Milan que no gano una mierda jajaja

VS un tío que menos champions ya tiene todo con 22 años o los que tenga.

Tira ridículo.


----------



## Gorroto (7 Dic 2022)

La verdad que la explicación mas sencilla suele ser la correcta.

La liga de fufbol española es de las mejores por la pasta que se mueve y la cantidad de extranjeros que juegan en ella, si solo lo hicieran con los nacionales sería una liga con el mismo nivel que la seleccion nacional: buena pero no de la elite

De hecho yo creo que han dado un muy buen nivel y buen resultado para la calidad media de los jugadores, clasificandose para el Mundial y pasando a octavos de churro.

Ya se vió en la fase de clasificación para el Mundial, se vio en el primer partido contra costa rica que bajó los brazos acojonada por España porque no tiene otra explicación, se vio contra Alemania que es otra selección como la española, un muerto viviente, se vio contra Japón, una selección digna que basa todo su juego en dos o tres jugadores de cierta calidad que juegan en ligas extranjeras, sin una liga propia reseñable, y se vio contra Marruecos, una seleccion sin demasiada historia futbolistica, una seleccion peleona, con cierta calidad, con una plantilla compuesta por jugadores nacidos en el extranjero, jugando en ligas extranjeras y con una liga nacional propia de un pais africano obviamente. Una gran seleccion los derrota sin problemas, logicamente poniendo la quinta velocidad porque sino los moros tienen calidad y garra suficiente como para tocarte los cojones y hacerte un siete en las vestiduras

España fue la viva representación de la impotencia. Me recordo mucho a mi querido Athletic Club de Bilbao, un querer y no poder que a nada que se encuentra en frente un rival de medio pelo, ya no digo de calidad, pues las pasa canutas y solo gana a base de epica, buena fortuna, tener un buen dia, que el rival cometa algun error de bulto etc. 

Y las grandes selecciones/equipos son otra cosa, son juego, son esfuerzo, son calidad y son epica justo en el momento necesario, no como sustitucion de la falta de calidad.

Es algo ciclico y hasta que maduren los jugadores actuales, se retiren algunas de las momias zombis que deambulan por el campo con la camiseta española y se incorporen nuevos talentos, a la seleccion española le queda un larga travesia por el desierto


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Pero si no corrían.
> Si parecía que estaban jugando un amistoso.
> En unas muchísimas jugadas no fueron a por el balón.
> Ya no es que el seleccionador no se llevase a los mejores, es que seguramente les haya ordenado todo eso.
> ...



Jajaja tal cual el Rivero que da asco comentando indignado ya hasta los cojones del Tiki monguer patras


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> La verdad que la explicación mas sencilla suele ser la correcta.
> 
> La liga de fufbol española es de las mejores por la pasta que se mueve y la cantidad de extranjeros que juegan en ella, si solo lo hicieran con los nacionales sería una liga con el mismo nivel que la seleccion nacional: buena pero no de la elite
> 
> ...



Pero que dice este subnormal perdido, la liga hezpañola lleva años sin ser de las mejores.

SUBNORMAL


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Contra Portugal el gol de Villa es muy dudoso y contra Paraguay les anularon un gol correcto a los paraguayos. Creo que con VAR no hubiéramos llegado a semifinales y perdimos contra Suiza en la primera fase.
> 
> Quizá históricamente está bien para compensar lo de Tassotti o lo de Al-Ghandur pero hay una alucinación colectiva en España sobre ese mundial.



La trayectoria (3 títulos consecutivos) y el juego de aquella selección, hacen que lo "alucinado" sea tu comentario. Yo pienso más bien todo lo contrario, la suerte la tuvieron todos los rivales, incluído Paraguay, de no salir con un saco de goles en cada partido. España ganó el Mundial 2010 con mucha mala suerte para el juego que desplegó y las ocasiones que tuvo. Tuvimos mala suerte, teniámos que haber ganado con mucha más claridad. Podemos mirar partido por partido si quieres y contar las ocasiones de gol que construian aquellos MAESTROS.


----------



## Gorroto (7 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Pero que dice este subnormal perdido, la liga hezpañola lleva años sin ser de las mejores.
> 
> SUBNORMAL



Te veo muy falto de cariño...


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)

*España, de vuelta a casa con solo 14 de los 26 convocados*

La Selección abandonó esta mañana las instalaciones de la Universidad de Qatar, su lugar de concentración durante el Mundial. Tienen previsto aterrizar en España a las 16:45.


----------



## anulador de chortinas (7 Dic 2022)

.
No exageres que Weah tuvo un año bueno o dos y para de contar. Muy lejos de Mbappé. Era un 9 y en el PSG hizo un 0,33 goles por partido y en el Milán 0,40, que son números de delantero centro paquete peor que Morata, Soldado, Negredo, Salinas.


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La trayectoria (3 títulos consecutivos) y el juego de aquella selección, hacen que lo "alucinado" sea tu comentario. Yo pienso más bien todo lo contrario, la suerte la tuvieron todos los rivales, incluído Paraguay, de no salir con un saco de goles en cada partido. España ganó el Mundial 2010 con mucha mala suerte para el juego que desplegó y las ocasiones que tuvo. Tuvimos mala suerte, teniámos que haber ganado con mucha más claridad. Podemos mirar partido por partido si quieres y contar las ocasiones de gol que construian aquellos MAESTROS.



Que dices atontao come pollas, 2008 con aragonés fue la única vez que se jugó bien.

2010 fue un asco total. Vomitivo.

2012 apenas había rivales o se los cargaron otros. Al menos jugaron mejor que en 2010 pero igualmente lejos de 2008.

La clave fue la basura de del bosque que metió doble pivote y solo un delantero cuando aragonés hacia justo lo contrario. Hezpein pasó a ser amarrategui y poco ofensiva.

Fue el paso del Tiki Taka al Tiki monguer.


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

La culpa es de Koke, porque nos da vergüenza jubar al fúmbol y hay que inventarse tonterías insustanciales sin pieses ni cabesa.

Lo de jubar fúmbol sin gilipolleces es vulgar para los futuristas sin presente. Mejor cuatro horas desorientaos pa que se entere to el mundo de las tonterías que somos capaces de hacer una y otra vez.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

y no nos bajamos del burro aunque nos precipitemos hacia el abismo con to el carrito. Porque somo cabesones sin reacción y antes despeñaos que sensillos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2022)

La nueva selección española debe ser una realidad.


Portero mamadou elástico como mendy 

Laterales mamadous estilo rice

Centrales mamadous estilo rudiger.

Centrocampistas defensivos mamadous estilo kante. 

Extremos mamadous estilo mbappe. 

Delantero mamadou estilo lukaku. 


La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Luis enrique no se ha dado cuenta de cómo romper buses



Su plan sin fisuras era que Ferran regateara a su marcador, se fuera por la banda, centrara y Asensio entre dos centrales rematara de cabeza.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

Y tenemos fumbolistas de calidaj
Pero queremos que el contrario sea tosta rica y que nos juebe a nuestro son y no al suyo. Como den dos pasitos atrás y nos esperen, nos entra la pájara y los colacsos


----------



## HienaHabitual (7 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que nos elimino (insertar nombre del equipo aqui) ayer, porque nos coge Portugal en la siguiente ronda, y en vez de 6 nos mete 12.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Que dices atontao come pollas, 2008 con aragonés fue la única vez que se jugó bien.
> 
> 2010 fue un asco total. Vomitivo.
> 
> ...



jajajaja..además de pizzas tambien entiendes de furgol??.

El tiki monguer lo vimos en la eurocopa 2012, bendito sea.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

HienaHabitual dijo:


> Menos mal que nos elimino (insertar nombre del equipo aqui) ayer, porque nos coge Portugal en la siguiente ronda, y en vez de 6 nos mete 12.



Portugal tiene más calidaj que nosotros pa un cara a cara y no tienen complejos de inventores del futuro ni pinículas


----------



## Albion (7 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Los boludos se identifican antes que hispanos como italianos o (carcajadas) alemanes...
> Asi que todo mi apoyo para Portugal o en su defecto cualquier selección que no sea la del hormonado



Con Portugal a muerte, sin ninguna duda pese a la diva. 
Sobre lo de ayer, pues faltaron agallas, un buen entrenador y suerte. Sobre todo, esto último. Si Sarabia la engancha bien en la última jugada y el balón hubiera ido dentro todo lo que estamos comentando no existiría. La victoria tapa todos los defectos y la derrota los magnífica.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2022)

El renacer de la nueva España, la España mamadou.


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)

*Partido trepidante*


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

yo espero que el futuro del fúmbol no sea el horror que hemos visto estos días


----------



## Djokovic (7 Dic 2022)

Al tiki taka no se puede jugar a menos que tengas un Messi, un Xavi , un Iniesta, un Silva, un Cesc, etc .
Ya no hay talento en la selección.


----------



## The Replicant (7 Dic 2022)

HienaHabitual dijo:


> Menos mal que nos elimino (insertar nombre del equipo aqui) ayer, porque nos coge Portugal en la siguiente ronda, y en vez de 6 nos mete 12.



y no te digo si nos toca Brasil..., eso si en nº de pases y pusesió les ganamos seguro

taluecs


----------



## cebollo (7 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> .España ganó el Mundial 2010 con mucha mala suerte para el juego que desplegó y las ocasiones que tuvo.



España jugó bien y creo ocasiones contra Alemania en semifinales. Los partidos contra Suiza y Paraguay fueron muy parecidos al de ayer.


----------



## JAGGER (7 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Los boludos se identifican antes que hispanos como italianos o (carcajadas) alemanes...
> Asi que todo mi apoyo para Portugal o en su defecto cualquier selección que no sea la del hormonado



Eso nos viene de los españoles


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

Los fumbolistas son egocéntricos y orgullosos.

Si haces un combinao a partir de una pinícula que te has montao con un software, si no tienes un grupo y te haces tú líder supremo y te pones a ensalzar a chavalitos sin presente por encima de jerarquías porque son tu creación de chiflado, te vas a caer rápido de la silla


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

HienaHabitual dijo:


> Menos mal que nos elimino (insertar nombre del equipo aqui) ayer, porque nos coge Portugal en la siguiente ronda, y en vez de 6 nos mete 12.



A Portugal le ganamos hace 1 mes en su campo


----------



## Chichimango (7 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> La verdad que la explicación mas sencilla suele ser la correcta.
> 
> La liga de fufbol española es de las mejores por la pasta que se mueve y la cantidad de extranjeros que juegan en ella, si solo lo hicieran con los nacionales sería una liga con el mismo nivel que la seleccion nacional: buena pero no de la elite



La Liga española fue la mejor hasta hace 4-5 años, pero desde entonces está en caída libre a todos los niveles. Pésimamente gestionada por un mafioso tragaldabas, quien está peleado con el mafioso mortadelo de la Federación y con los dos clubes que dan de comer al resto y, por si fuera poco, luchando contra una liga dopada financieramente como es la Premier.

La liga española engaña, y es por el Real Madrid, que contra todo pronóstico sigue haciendo auténticas machadas en Europa; eso hace que la competición nacional, en apariencia, siga siendo potente. Pero no es así, solo hay que ver los papelones del Barça, el Sevilla o el Atleti en las últimas ediciones de la champions. Tarde o temprano el Madrid dejará de obrar milagros, no se puede acertar siempre, y entonces se demostrará definitivamente que el emperador está en pelotas y famélico.

Y por cierto, si en el Madrid juegan tan pocos futbolistas españoles no es porque el Madrid sea hispanófobo, sino porque no salen futbolistas españoles de élite (algo que acaba de quedar cristalino con el ridículo de _los hombres de Lucho_).


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> A Portugal le ganamos hace 1 mes en su campo



ahora tienen a Joao y han dao descansito a Cristi 
y viste al chaval que se cascó tres goles ayer? parece bueno


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> España jugó bien y creo ocasiones contra Alemania en semifinales. Los partidos contra Suiza y Paraguay fueron muy parecidos al de ayer.





Me parece que te falla la memoria.

Partidos "calcados"....vamos.


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El renacer de la nueva España, la España mamadou.



Que ambiente hay hoy por ahi ?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Dic 2022)

Tendrán el hotel pagado hasta el día 18 y se quedan unos días de vacaciones


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)

¡Hazard se retira de la selección!

El capitán de *Bélgica* anunció que no vestirá más la camiseta nacional. Se va después del varapalo en *Qatar* y tras 126 partidos y 33 goles con su país.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> España jugó bien y creo ocasiones contra Alemania en semifinales. Los partidos contra Suiza y Paraguay fueron muy parecidos al de ayer.



Para ganar un mundial hay que tener un poco de suerte, repasa por un momento los campeonatos que hayas visto y te convencerás. De la misma manera, España mereció más en otros mundiales y sin embargo la fortuna no estuvo de nuestro lado, a largo plazo las probabilidades tienden a igualarse, y lo que el infortunio te quitó te lo devuelve en otra ocasión. Con eso hay que contar.

Hemos caido eliminados con una selección de tercer nivel, pero que incluso nos podría haber ganado antes de los penaltys si se hubiesen decidido a mirar más la portería contraria. 

Cuando pasan estas cosas, hay que buscar un revulsivo y empezar otra vez. Todo lo demás es impensable, creo que se acabaron las tonterías y las monsergas de vendehumos, el juego es insufrible, no ilusiona a nadie, darse dos mil pases en el medio del campo también es antifútbol, y desgraciadamente es una cosita muy española, una táctica paripé para esconder mediocridades, cobardías y debilidades.

Al mundial hay que llevar a los mejores jugadores, que tampoco vamos sobrados de talento, independientemente del equipo en que jueguen y otros factores. Al mundial NO hay que llevar una "idea" de gente ansiosa de protagonismo, la que sea, me da igual Clemente o LE, el fútbol siempre ha sido de los jugadores y cuando un entrenador habla de morir con su idea y otras estupideces para epatar a cuatro bobos, entonces mal síntoma, vamos mal, es todo más sencillo. Solo en España escuchas este tipo de propaganda, imaginaos a los italianos, argentinos, brasileños, alemanes decir "hemos hecho el ridículo pero seguimos con nuesta idea porque es lo importante" 

La estúpida y aburrida pugna RM-Barcelona ha acabado por hacer mucho daño a todo lo que rodea a la seleccción, que durante mucho tiempo se había librado de eso, deberían traer a un tío de entrenador que no ofrezca sospechas y que se pase por los cojones a todos los pacos tontos y orteras del panorama nacional, si tiene que ser de fuera para no estar contaminado pues de fuera, no pasa nada, en baloncesto no nos va mal.

Lo bueno de este _sistema _ha de ser conservado, hemos tenido experiencias recientes como para saber lo que funciona y cuándo funciona, y lo malo y absurdo desterrarlo para siempre, queda claro que hemos degenerado una forma de jugar que en principio era ilusionante e interesante, hay que empezar de cero sobre las ruinas de este mundial.

He dicho


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)

*Hizo lo que quiso con ellos*


----------



## Antisocialista (7 Dic 2022)

vamos la escaloneta, la luchoneta es un equipo frio frio friooooo


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> A Portugal le ganamos hace 1 mes en su campo



Eso de hace un mes era un partido de la Copa Chipiriflautica, como si la ganamos 20 veces.

El sitio donde se demuestra si se es un hombre o un papanatas es en un Mundial.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

me temo que "nuestra idea" no es sólo de Lucho.
Parece que en lanfederación tenemos un núcleo duro de chiflados a la sombra que están empeñados en turturarnos con "sus laboratorios" y "sus creaciones" de piraditos acomodaditos


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)

*No traten de compararlos*


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> jajajaja..además de pizzas tambien entiendes de furgol??.
> 
> El tiki monguer lo vimos en la eurocopa 2012, bendito sea.



Cada uno de lo que sabe, tú de comer pollas.


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Dic 2022)

Besugo y subnormal eres tú comparando palmarés de jugadores retirados con uno de 23, subnormalazo estúpido


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *No traten de compararlos*




Pues para mi esos dos son, junto con los centrales y Olmo, los que mejor han jugado dentro del suspenso general.

Mejor me comparas a Villa o Silva con Ferran Torres y Asensio.


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)

*Decían que la Luchoneta tenía ADN Barca. Tenían razón.*


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (7 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que nos han humillado los amegos, porque cada partido nos odiaba aún más gente en el mundo. Qué cosa más aburrida y tediosas por ala. Qué puto coñazo de partidos trullos vamos dejando pro las competiciones. 

La próxima si fuera por mi no nos invitarían, pero solo por caridad ante el mundo .


----------



## sociedadponzi (7 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Al tiki taka no se puede jugar a menos que tengas un Messi, un Xavi , un Iniesta, un Silva, un Cesc, etc .
> Ya no hay talento en la selección.



es que en el tiki taka tiene que haber alguien que desborde en los metros finales, alguien debe de estar liberado tiki taka


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)

*La FIFA ‘desnuda’ a España*

Los informes técnicos de Arsene Wenger, director de fútbol de FIFA, reflejaron una tendencia de juego en el Mundial que es la contraria a la que adoptó Luis Enrique.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> es que en el tiki taka tiene que haber alguien que desborde en los metros finales, alguien debe de estar liberado tiki taka



Adivina quién estaba en 2008...DOS DELANTEROS....y en 2010 DOS DELANTEROS>>luego vino el falso 9 y delbosque se le subió a la cabeza y arruinó a toda una generación de delanteros ..
Luego vino Lopetegui y puso 2 delanteros pero despidieron el calvo rubiales...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> es que en el tiki taka tiene que haber alguien que desborde en los metros finales, alguien debe de estar liberado tiki taka



Con el tikitaka lo que tiene que haber es vocacion ofensiva y el objetivo entre ceja y ceja de marcar gol, si hace falta entrando hasta la porteria contraria con la pelota.

En esta seleccion sin embargo la vocacion ha sido defensiva y el objetivo no perder el balon para que no les pillen a la contra. Solo hay que haber visto los gilicorners y los saques de falta con cuatro tios al lado de la pelota.


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La FIFA ‘desnuda’ a España*
> 
> Los informes técnicos de Arsene Wenger, director de fútbol de FIFA, reflejaron una tendencia de juego en el Mundial que es la contraria a la que adoptó Luis Enrique.



Es que ese modelo de juego está obsoleto,

ya se vio en el 2014 y 2018,

no se porque siguen emperrados en ello,

Luis Aragonés campeonó con un 4-4-2 en el 2008,

-centrales fuertes
-bandas rápidas
-nueve puro
-juego eléctrico y rápido en el último cuarto de campo

Así están jugando los que están ganando, y así fue también en el 2018 (a excepción de Croacia).


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

se han juntao cuatro chiflados delante de un ordenador con un software y una pizarra, se han hecho unas pajillas mentales, luego se han ido a un restaurante, a la sauna...y el resultao es el frankestein de combinao con el que han torturao a to los amantes der fúmbol que no habían visto nunca nada tan horrendo


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (7 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Bueno chicos, tampoco es para tanto
> 
> Nuestros padres en los 70 sólo vieron un mundial.
> 
> No creo que Lleguemos a tal paquismo



Así no sufrieron tantas humillaciones.

En realidac, yo soy aficionado al baloncesto. Y este verano toca mundial, espero que disfrutemos como casi siempre, pero llevamos Mundial y Eurocopa y ya nos toca dar pena alguna vez. Vamos a ver si Rubio quiere un último baile y no falla nadie más, ni el nigga. Va a estar difícil esta vez, pero con Scariolo nada me falta.

Y, a partir de ahora, en el mundial, voy con Toallagal. Le van a dar un mundial a Cristina pero no van a dejar que siga molestando. Buen entrenador el portugués, supongo que hubiera fusilado a Busquets.



Manero dijo:


> También he puesto a Sergi Roberto que en las categorías inferiores del Barça era una de las perlas y se decía que iba a ser el nuevo Xavi, y ya vemos en lo que ha quedado.
> 
> Y no he puesto a Bojan Krkic porque es un poco mayor que los que he citado, pero que por edad aún podría estar jugando en la Selección si no se hubiera torcido su carrera. Que recuerdo que con 17 años le quitó la titularidad y sentó en el banquillo al propio Ibrahimovic, aunque aquello fué más bien por los problemas de Ibra con Guardiola y Messi. Pero el resultado fué que el equipo rindió mejor con Bojan que con Ibra.



Este Roberto del que hablas es el que llamáis *ROMUERTO*, no?

Pues si éste era el Xavi de su generación estamos apañaos. Lo de Bojan sin palabras, espero que como mínimo haya follado mucho y ahorrado algo del júrgol. A mí, Bojan, nunca me pareció bueno, pero vamos, incluso uno del Madric, de mis amigos, me dijo en su tiempo que el chaval como mínimo saldría bueno como para ser un reserva de lujo en la delantera del Barça, y esto lo recuerdo bien porque me dijeron mis hamijos que yo no tenía ni puta idea y que miraba mucho la altura y la fuerza porque sólo sabía de baloncesto. En fin ... que se lo digan al Madric ahora mismo.


----------



## Lake (7 Dic 2022)

Ese estilo de juego tikicaca viene teledirigido desde muy arriba , pienso que la falta de cohone de los pasecitos sin fin en vez de el jugo viril del patapúm parriba ( para entendernos) es el porqué se ha elegido para España . Lopetegui & co. intentaron cambiar algo pero fueron rápidamente desfenestrados .

Es la antítesis del " a mí que los arrollo" , de cuando Franco.


----------



## Topollillo (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

el engendro de combinao que han parío se llevó to los premios en las portadas del Marca y el AS

En el fúmbol real se comieron un mojón reseco


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Hizo lo que quiso con ellos*



Con Gavi hizo bastante poco el rabat ese.
A Gavi lo tuvo que quitar Luis Enrique porque estaba no estaba jugando cómo un mariconzo.


----------



## sociedadponzi (7 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Con el tikitaka lo que tiene que haber es vocacion ofensiva y el objetivo entre ceja y ceja de marcar gol, si hace falta entrando hasta la porteria contraria con la pelota.
> 
> En esta seleccion sin embargo la vocacion ha sido defensiva y el objetivo no perder el balon para que no les pillen a la contra. Solo hay que haber visto los gilicorners y los saques de falta con cuatro tios al lado de la pelota.



me atrevo a decir que el ambiente en la seleccion era de dictadura 1984, imposicion y mal rollo, basta ver que no hay emocion en sus caras, incluso hasta vuelven separados

normal si quien dirige es un rojazo egocentrico d candas y otro rojazo egocentrico andaluz


----------



## Leer (7 Dic 2022)

Cristiano el peor enemigo de Portugal?

*





Sigue el lío con Cristiano Ronaldo: no se entrena con los suplentes de Portugal


Cristiano Ronaldo sigue dando de qué hablar en este Mundial de Qatar. El astro portugués fue suplente en el duelo de octavos de final contra Suiza y saltó al terreno de juego en el




www.marca.com




*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (7 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Francia vs Portugal
> 
> Argentina vs Brasil
> 
> Esas serán las semifinales, aquí queda escrito.



Mi pronóstico del día 1 lo sigo manteniendo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

Leer dijo:


> Cristiano el peor enemigo de Portugal?
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Pues está para el arrastre


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2022)

Madre mía compañeros!!!!!

Cómo está la plaza de Terrassa!!!
Es un ambiente jovial y festivo, las familias magrebíes salen con sus banderas!!!! Sonrisas, buenos gestos, amabilidad!!!!!
Los catalanes y los magrebíes somos hermanos compañeros!!!!!!! 
Los magrebíes siempre en mi equipo!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2022)

Síii compañeros siiiii!!!!

Es impresionante!!!! todo el paseo marítimo de tarrassa lleno de esteladas y banderas marroquíes


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)

*Surge otro 'Cristiano-gate'*

Joao Cancelo se quedó en el banquillo ante Suiza para dar entrada a Dalot, que estuvo espléndido como su sustituto. El del City ni siquiera celebró el golazo inicial de Ramos.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía compañeros!!!!!
> 
> Cómo está la plaza de Terrassa!!!
> Es un ambiente jovial y festivo, las familias magrebíes salen con sus banderas!!!! Sonrisas, buenos gestos, amabilidad!!!!!
> ...



Ten cuidao con el mobil!!..


----------



## The Replicant (7 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Síii compañeros siiiii!!!!
> 
> Es impresionante!!!! todo el paseo marítimo de tarrassa lleno de esteladas y banderas marroquíes



No has estado en Terrassa en tu puta vida hulio 

Taluecs


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> No has estado en Terrassa en tu puta vida hulio
> 
> Taluecs



Disculpe compañero madrileño, usted está equivocado.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues está para el arrastre



Yo estaba seguro de que Ronaldo iba a estrellar a Portugal, que no había cojones de quitarlo a pesar de que está clarísimo que a día de hoy ponerlo en un partido de verdad es jugar con 10. Y ya si encima tenía a Cancelo en su mafia de vestuario, incluso peor, porque ése sí que es bueno, o por lo menos bastante mejor que su suplente.

Me alegro por ellos, pie en pared y a tomar por culo. Visto que tienen bastantes posibilidades de semis, la próxima vez que amenace con poner morritos espero que le compren un billete a Funchal para el día siguiente, a ver si de verdad quiere recoger una medalla.

En realidad, ésa es la maldición de CR7. Cuando metía los goles de 50 en 50, tenía todos los focos encima. Y ahora que le toca banquillazo, es el banquillazo más televisado de la historia, debe ser bastante humillante incluso para él.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

Bueno, pues ya se ha dicho to lo que se puede decir del combinao engendro que hemos presentao a la previa de ermondial.

Ahora empieza lo bueno, el fúmbol
Hoy comienza ermondial


----------



## pandiella (7 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Se noto mucho por que había uno que si luchaba que fue gavi



hombre, este se jugaba mucho más. moulay hassan lleva la delantera


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Para ganar un mundial hay que tener un poco de suerte, repasa por un momento los campeonatos que hayas visto y te convencerás. De la misma manera, España mereció más en otros mundiales y sin embargo la fortuna no estuvo de nuestro lado, a largo plazo las probabilidades tienden a igualarse, y lo que el infortunio te quitó te lo devuelve en otra ocasión. Con eso hay que contar.
> 
> Hemos caido eliminados con una selección de tercer nivel, pero que incluso nos podría haber ganado antes de los penaltys si se hubiesen decidido a mirar más la portería contraria.
> 
> ...



lopetegui convocaba a los que en mas en forma estaban... aun recuerdo la campaña del marca PIDIENDO convocar a un morata que llevaba 6 meses lesionado..porque costa era del atletico...


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)

*Se sintieron los reyes del mundo por un momento*


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

El Atleti está castigao en el combinao engendro futurista que se come los mocos.
Cómo les da vergüenza jugar al fúmbol, los del Atleti no tienen cabida más que en el banquillo o en posicione nfuera de su sitio, condenaos a representar ideas imposibles que sólo ecsisten en las mentes perturbadas de chiflados y sus creaciones sin ninguna apariencia de realidaj.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

cuál es el resultao de convocar en función de "ideas" o "creaciones de chifladito"?

pues que a los funbolistas les da vergüenza jubar al fúmbol, que sacrificas calidaj presente por promesas sin realidaj, que no destapas tarros de esencias ni elevas a un grupo, que te comes un mojón y que caes de la silla.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (7 Dic 2022)

¿Ya no hay Twitch de Luis Padrique? Qué raro, si siempre da la cara...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Villa ha sido lo mas cercano ha tener un delantero en España, y de hecho gran parte del Mundial es gracias a el. Poco reconocido.



fernando torres por HABER HUMILLADO A BARCA Y MADRID,,es el mas odiado Y MINUSVALORADO a pesar de su palmares ,,


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (7 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> O un morientes o kiko
> 
> Es Que ahora mismo adolecemos de ese tipo de delanteros



Yo creo que aparte de Gavi y *RODRI *(a mí Olmo me gusta pero no sé yo), creo que adolecemos de todo porque están muy verdes los que parece que tienen posibilidades.

Ya veremos

Edito para borrar a pedri y pòner rodri, cojones ...


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Yo creo que aparte de Gavi y *RODRI *(a mí Olmo me gusta pero no sé yo), creo que adolecemos de todo porque están muy verdes los que parece que tienen posibilidades.
> 
> Ya veremos
> 
> Edito para borrar a pedri y pòner rodri, cojones ...



Y Laporte, Laporte es bueno y le queda un Mundial más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2022)

Disfrutar de un refrescante cacaolat aquí en un terraza debajo de la sagrada familia y ver a nuestros magrebíes con sus banderas y la estelada no tiene precio.

Este es el camino, ahora debemos apoyar a nuestros hermanos magrebies!!!!!!!

*#yosoymarroqui*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2022)

*#teammarruecos*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2022)

*#cuartadosismarroqui*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>


----------



## HDR (7 Dic 2022)

Hespañita es el coño de la Bernarda. Lo que le pasa a todos niveles no le pasa a nadie. Un Luis Enrique en Inglaterra o Francia es una figura imposible, no prospera. Pero a los hespañolitos les gustan los villanos, si pueden ser cutres y de medio pelo aún mejor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2022)

No os preocupéis, ahora es cuando empieza el auténtico mundial!!!!! 
La semana que viene empieza el mundial de clubs catalán!!! 

Partido inaugural:
Barcelona- Tarrassa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)

Ellos son mucho más malotes que nosotros:


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Yo creo que aparte de Gavi y *RODRI *(a mí Olmo me gusta pero no sé yo), creo que adolecemos de todo porque están muy verdes los que parece que tienen posibilidades.
> 
> Ya veremos
> 
> Edito para borrar a pedri y pòner rodri, cojones ...



Olmo es un mediapunta jugón,

un 10 de toda la vida,
un Aimar, un Guti, un Rui Costa, etc,

en la banda no hace nada, se pierde su juego,
hoy en día o se van a la banda o se reconvierten en mediocentros,
pocos equipos juegan con mediapunta,

algo parecido le pasó a Isco y James en el Real Madrid,
o Riquelme fracasando en el Barça.

Una opción es jugar un 4-2-3-1 como Francia,
y que Olmo juegue en donde ahora juega Griezmann,
entre los dos pivotes y el delantero.

Asi jugó contra Italia en la Eurocopa, donde se salió.

Para mi Olmo es el mejor jugador de la selección.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

Parece que los morunos ayer se vieron los bidrios con las mejores arengas de Luis Aragonés antes del partido.

Se las encontraron en la basura del lugar de concentración de La Coja y se las llevaron pa ellos.


----------



## Chichimango (7 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ellos son mucho más malotes que nosotros:



Ellos usaron sus armas, las pocas que tenían, entre ellas el macarrismo. Pero a eso tampoco supo jugar España. En ese vídeo se ve a los dos únicos españoles con webos. Gavi y Alba, dos retacos acosados por 4-5 marroquíes. ¿Y el resto de jugadores españoles? Retocándose el peinado o limándose las uñas, supongo.

Eso no se lo hacen a Argentina o a Portugal, te lo aseguro. Se monta una tangana que los morocos salen escaldados.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (7 Dic 2022)

Alguien dio en el clavo en este mismo hilo mencionando algo de una posible eliminación paco en octavos frente a Marruecos con relación a otras eliminaciones paco históricas de la selección, pero no lo encuentro.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Alguien dio en el clavo en este mismo hilo mencionando algo de una posible eliminación paco en octavos frente a Marruecos con relación a otras eliminaciones paco históricas de la selección, pero no lo encuentro.



Muchos floreros lo señalaron. "evitamos el lado chungo pero los morunos nos dejarán el culo ardiendo. ta to controlao" salvo los fanáticos que señalaban a un supuesto plan...


----------



## sociedadponzi (7 Dic 2022)

Rubiales cierra al sustituto de Luis Enrique después de comunicar que se va al acabar el Mundial de Qatar


Luis Enrique ya ha decidido dejar la selección española y Rubiales ya ha elegido a su sustituto.




www.elnacional.cat





Por lo que refiere a Luis Enrique, todos los caminos parecen indicados a que el asturiano se convertirá en el sustituto de *Diego Pablo Simeone *en el *Atlético de Madrid*.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

a mi man dicho ijueputal, cablón y no sé qué más miacsmas me han soltao por disir en éste micsmo jilou que no vamos a ninguna parte con la farsa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

recordemos como en la euro lucho puso a Gerard moreno de EXTremo lateral pegado al banderin de corner..que COJONES,,, todo por no renunciar al 4-3-3


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

Cuando se les hacía el culo gogagola y decías que se moderaran porque se habían comido sólo una tosta rica, parecía que les estabas clavando un puñal en er pecho frío


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> recordemos como en la euro lucho puso a Gerard moreno de EXTremo lateral pegado al banderin de corner..que COJONES,,, todo por no renunciar al 4-3-3



Es que es eso,

juegan con un 4-3-3 pero sin extremos top,

Sarabia, Ferrán, Olmo, etc no se van de nadie en la banda,

no son Dembele, Rapinha o Vinicius,

para jugar a eso debería poner gente como Nico Williams, Yéremi Pino o Bryan Gil.

(A Portugal se le ganó por poner a Nico y Yéremi en las bandas)

A veces no entiendo cómo profesionales de esto no hacen las cosas simples y lógicas.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Sr Julian (7 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> Rubiales cierra al sustituto de Luis Enrique después de comunicar que se va al acabar el Mundial de Qatar
> 
> 
> Luis Enrique ya ha decidido dejar la selección española y Rubiales ya ha elegido a su sustituto.
> ...



Que lo dice el Lazional, panfleto sseparatista catalán. Lluís Enric se va para el Barcelona.


----------



## Snowball (7 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> Rubiales cierra al sustituto de Luis Enrique después de comunicar que se va al acabar el Mundial de Qatar
> 
> 
> Luis Enrique ya ha decidido dejar la selección española y Rubiales ya ha elegido a su sustituto.
> ...



Esto está confirmado??

elegido por Rubiales es *Marcelino García Toral*


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)

*¿Estará Ramos contento con esta dedicatoria?*


----------



## Malvender (7 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Ellos usaron sus armas, las pocas que tenían, entre ellas el macarrismo. Pero a eso tampoco supo jugar España. En ese vídeo se ve a los dos únicos españoles con webos. Gavi y Alba, dos retacos acosados por 4-5 marroquíes. ¿Y el resto de jugadores españoles? Retocándose el peinado o limándose las uñas, supongo.
> 
> Eso no se lo hacen a Argentina o a Portugal, te lo aseguro. Se monta una tangana que los morocos salen escaldados.



Si llevas mariconas lógicamente se comportan como mariconas
Eso a Ramos no se lo hacen por poner un ejemplo
No esperaras que gacelitas como gavi, pedri heidi y compañía se enfrenten a unos navajeros


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)

*Cristiano: "no" al Al Nassr*

El atacante portugués salió al paso de los rumores que le sitúan en Al Nassr, equipo saudí, y también quiso mandar un mensaje de ánimo a Pelé.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)

La FIFA ‘desnuda’ a España


Los informes técnicos de Arsene Wenger, director de fútbol de FIFA, reflejaron una tendencia de juego en el Mundial que es la contraria a la que adoptó Luis




as.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)

*La FIFA ‘desnuda’ a España*
*Los informes técnicos de Arsene Wenger, director de fútbol de FIFA, reflejan una tendencia de juego en el Mundial que es la contraria a la que adoptó Luis Enrique.*
Aritz GabilondoAS_AGabilondo
Doha (Qatar)Actualizado a 7 de diciembre de 2022 12:27 CET
93




Al término de la primera fase compareció Arsene Wenger ante los medios junto a Jurgen Klinsmann, su ayudante como Director Técnico de la FIFA. *Tras analizar todos los partidos hasta ese momento y acudir in situ a la mayoría de ellos, sacaron una conclusión muy clara que compartieron con el mundo: habían detectado mucho atasco en las zonas centrales y la vía de escape eran las bandas y los centros.*
De hecho, existía, según dijeron, un llamativo incremento de goles por balones laterales colgados al área. *Es más, pusieron el ejemplo de uno de Asensio a centro de Jordi Alba en el primer partido ante Costa Rica.* “Quien tenga las mejores bandas será campeón”, llegó a decir Wenger. Todo lo que no hizo España ante Marruecos -o hizo tarde-. Este es el análisis.
*Atasco*
España fue a contracorriente de esta tendencia que los expertos sí detectaron. Intentó exactamente lo contrario a lo que Wenger, Klinsmann y su equipo habían dicho.* El juego interior fue abusivo, lo que benefició a Marruecos para que defendiera ordenada y a sus mediocentros, especialmente Amrabat, para que robasen multitud de balones.*
Se cargó el campo contrario de pases en zonas inofensivas. Se acumularon futbolistas donde más había. No hubo cambios que alterasen el guion. Scaloni, en una situación parecida ante Australia, quitó un volante para meter un central más y jugar con tres atrás, dar amplitud a las bandas y vaciar la medular. Luis Enrique, no.





Ampliar
*Bandas*
Inexistentes hasta que salió Nico. Sin profundidad, sin uno contra uno, sin desdoblamientos suficientes ni superioridades. Los bandas se dedicaron, como en balonmano, a recibir en el costado de laterales o centrales y a devolver la pelota hacia atrás. *Tampoco dieron amplitud, especialmente Dani Olmo por la izquierda cuando su tendencia es claramente ir hacia dentro.*
La entrada de Nico Williams fue una bendición, pero se había perdido una hora de partido. Incluso de manera aturullada, fue capaz de descubrir que había terreno virgen tras los laterales. Lo que no había hecho Ferran Torres en todo el tiempo en el que estuvo sobre el campo.





Ampliar
*Centros*
Venia de marcar Morata de cabeza en una jugada así ante Japón, pero cuando se retiró en ese partido y en la hora hasta que saltó frente a Marruecos desapareció la opción del centro. Sin un 9 referencia, el área no existió. *Asensio jugó a mover la defensa en vez de a fijarla en el área, quizá lo más sensato ante las dudas por arriba que mostraron los centrales en las pocas opciones en las que se les probó.*
De hecho, una falta en el último minuto del tiempo reglamentario casi supuso el gol sin que nadie lo tocase. La sola presencia de Morata en el área, por sus centímetros, intimidó a Aguerd y Saiss más que antes Asensio. *En el Mundial con más goles de central laterales España jugó de inicio sin extremos encaradores y sin delantero centro. *Toda una incoherencia.





Ampliar


----------



## El Juani (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> ...
> Para mi Olmo es el mejor jugador de la selección.



Coincido, que no sea un crack mundial no significa que no sea un muy buen jugador, pero claro, jugando como juegan cualquiera vale y nadie vale, si se me entiende.
Además, es un tío inteligente y parece humilde


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (7 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Eso es verdad, aqui hablamos de Luis E. pero la culpa es del que lo puso, un manguta que en cualquier otro pais estaria en la carcel. Y en cuanto a Luis E., otras veces ha habido entrenadores incluso peores (Miera, Iñaki Saez), pero que se rieran de la gente como el lo ha hecho, nunca.

Si es verdad que el Arleti lo tiene fichado, que se preparen, que se preparen para una espiral de mierda, aunque me imagino que lo echaran corriendo de alli.


----------



## Th89 (7 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Ellos usaron sus armas, las pocas que tenían, entre ellas el macarrismo. Pero a eso tampoco supo jugar España. En ese vídeo se ve a los dos únicos españoles con webos. Gavi y Alba, dos retacos acosados por 4-5 marroquíes. ¿Y el resto de jugadores españoles? Retocándose el peinado o limándose las uñas, supongo.
> 
> Eso no se lo hacen a Argentina o a Portugal, te lo aseguro. Se monta una tangana que los morocos salen escaldados.



Ya verás que pocos empujones sin venir a cuento va a meter ese moro en lo cuartos, sabiendo que un tal Pepe deambula por ahí.

Contra pezqueñines son muy valientes.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (7 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Ya verás que pocos empujones sin venir a cuento va a meter ese moro en lo cuartos, sabiendo que un tal Pepe deambula por ahí.
> 
> Contra pezqueñines son muy valientes.



El Portugal-Marruecos va a ser como ver una retro-excavadora allanando liso un terreno lleno escombros.


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (7 Dic 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Lewandovski sí, y no a todos los de la lista.
> 
> Ronaldo Nazario tiene en una sola uña de un pie más fútbol que Kane en todo su cuerpo entero.



Mira que os gusta exagerar. Ronaldo el Gordo ha sido, en su momento dulce, los más alto que ha ofrecido el fútbol en su historia... Lo que no quita que Kane sea muy buen jugador. Parece torpe y eso hace que muchos no lo valoren, pero cuerpea bien, tiene buena visión y pase, va bien de cabeza y tiene buen chute, entiende el fútbol, sabe buscar los huecos,venir a buscar, caer a banda, y es un tío trabajador cuando hay que defender. No es un genio ni mucho menos pero es un gran jugador.


----------



## Leer (7 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> Rubiales cierra al sustituto de Luis Enrique después de comunicar que se va al acabar el Mundial de Qatar
> 
> 
> Luis Enrique ya ha decidido dejar la selección española y Rubiales ya ha elegido a su sustituto.
> ...



No me pega Luis Enrique en el atlético y más con su siempre creciente desprecio a la prensa española. También es bajar su caché. Aunque si le ofrecen lo mismo que cobra ahora Simeone...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Esto está confirmado??
> elegido por Rubiales es *Marcelino García Toral*



sólo con el nombre ya promete
¿ de qué pie cojea éste ? si se sabe, claro


----------



## Desencantado (7 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Cosas del _azard_


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (7 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Se han dejado ganar porque el partido estaba amañado.




Pero qué se van a dejar ganar si ya hicieron lo mismo hace 4 años, ¿contra Rusia también se dejaron ganar? esta selección no tiene sangre, punto.





cebollo dijo:


> Contra Portugal el gol de Villa es muy dudoso y contra Paraguay les anularon un gol correcto a los paraguayos. Creo que con VAR no hubiéramos llegado a semifinales y perdimos contra Suiza en la primera fase.
> 
> Quizá históricamente está bien para compensar lo de Tassotti o lo de Al-Ghandur pero hay una alucinación colectiva en España sobre ese mundial.



Yo no veo correcto el gol de paraguay, mucho no protestaron, desde luego.
Lo de tasoti está sobrevalorado. aún pitando y expulsando, había que meter el penalti. Y aún así era empatar, no ganar.
Hay robos a españa bastante peores, y unos cuantos.
La compensación a España vino de la mano de Villar, de calllarse la boca por el robo descarado, manifiesto en 2002 (no solo a España) a cambio de ponerlo de vicepresidente de la FIFA encargado de designar árbitros. si no recuerdo mal.
A ver si os creéis que poner en el partido de los segadores de chile contra los tikitakas de españa al arbitro mas tarjetero de la historia es casualidad. Y aún así, el árbitro contra paraguay no pitó a favor de españa, y en la final ya me dirás.
Lo de portugal no lo recuerdo, solo recuerdo que fue muy cerrado y que ronaldo pasó a la historia







Pero bueno, vamos a verlo y lo discutimos.






Covid Bryant dijo:


> A 1-0 rastreros en final de prórroga, tira anda que dió puto asco y punto como ayer.



Pues yo estoy orgulloso de que hayan ganado todas sus eliminatorias directas desde octavos. No como italia en el 2020 que empató final y semifinal, portugal en 2016 que empató en cuartos, Italia en 2006 que empató la final. francia en cuartos en el 98, alemania en semifinales en el 96, brasil en la final del 94, dinamarca en la semifinal del 92 o Alemania en semifinales del 90. O la propia España en cuartos del 2008 y semifinales del 2012.




Billy Ray dijo:


> Me parece que te falla la memoria.
> 
> Partidos "calcados"....vamos.



Es otra galaxia. Otro universo. Otra dimensión.

Desbordes, tiros a puerta, mordiente…


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)

“Hasta ahora es el mejor Mundial de la historia...”


Gianni Infantino, presidente de la FIFA, hizo balance del torneo hasta cuartos y recalcó la media de espectadores y la gran audiencia mundial generada.




as.com


----------



## frankie83 (7 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Italia en 2006 que empató la final



Límpiate la boca antes de hablar de 2006

empieza por mirarte la prórroga contra Alemania


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2022)

*Sii joder siiii!!!!
De la fuente será el próximo seleccionador!!!!!!

no puedo esperar para ver el estreno del mister que nos durmio con los mismos puñeteros rondos entre portero y defensas en las Olimpiadas!!!! 

Que locurotehhh premohhhhh *


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)

*Faltó sesión de vídeo*


----------



## Snowball (7 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> “Hasta ahora es el mejor Mundial de la historia...”
> 
> 
> Gianni Infantino, presidente de la FIFA, hizo balance del torneo hasta cuartos y recalcó la media de espectadores y la gran audiencia mundial generada.
> ...



En beneficio seguro...


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> sólo con el nombre ya promete
> ¿ de qué pie cojea éste ? si se sabe, claro



Fútbol moderno,
algo parecido al pasado Villarreal de Unai Emery que se cargó a varios "gigantes".

Marcelino ha acostumbrado a jugar con un 4-4-2, también con un 4-2-3-1, pero sobre todo siempre ha declarado su admiración por equipos con una capacidad de *defensa férrea*. También por no arrugarse si tiene que replegarse y *salir a la contra*. Para él, Carlo Ancelotti o incluso Simeone, también Jürgen Klopp, comparten aspectos que caben en su doble idea: la salida en presión más pérdida debe ser fulgurante, el aspecto táctico pasa a ser determinante.









Marcelino, adiós a Luis Enrique: 2 fuera y Sergio Ramos resurge


Marcelino no cree en la filosofía de Luis Enrique y destruye el tiki-taka: más verticalidad, más músculo, más Carlo Ancelotti: Sergio Ramos, atento




www.donbalon.com


----------



## NORDWAND (7 Dic 2022)

qué tarde más aburrida me espera...


----------



## Vinicius Junior (7 Dic 2022)

Por favor, lo único que pido es que no cojan a otro subnormal del estilo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Mahbes (7 Dic 2022)

El que asta ahora a entrenado a Belgica, ese parece un tio serio.


----------



## cebollo (7 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Yo no veo correcto el gol de paraguay, mucho no protestaron, desde luego.
> 
> Lo de portugal no lo recuerdo, solo recuerdo que fue muy cerrado y que ronaldo pasó a la historia



El gol de Villa contra Portugal es más fuera de juego que el que le pitan a Paraguay. No digo que sea un tongo escandaloso pero en dos jugadas dudosas de valor gol pitaron lo conveniente para España. No ha pasado muchas veces en los Mundiales.


----------



## tz96 (7 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Disfrutar de un refrescante cacaolat aquí en un terraza debajo de la sagrada familia y ver a nuestros magrebíes con sus banderas y la estelada no tiene precio.
> 
> Este es el camino, ahora debemos apoyar a nuestros hermanos magrebies!!!!!!!
> 
> *#yosoymarroqui*



Ojalá pero tú y yo sabemos que Portugal se los follan en cuartos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## ravenare (7 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Es de risa Portugal le ha metido 6 a Suiza sin el cáncer Ronaldo y Espanya ni 1 mísero gol



Cáncer el que tienes tú en la cara. Metástasis facial.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> fernando torres por HABER HUMILLADO A BARCA Y MADRID,,es el mas odiado Y MINUSVALORADO a pesar de su palmares ,,



Cuando estaba en el Liverpool era el mejor delantero del mundo.
Tuvo una lesión gorda por forzar para ir al mundial 2010. 
La gente no se acuerda, pero ni Xavi, ni Iniesta, ni Casillas ni su puta madre, el mejor de toda esa tropa era Torres.
Quizá el único fuera de serie real que ha tenido españa en los últimos 40 años. mediático como él sólo.
Te solucionaba el partido el solo. No ganó una champions con el pateti porque el cholo decidio que no podía haber alguien más importante que él.

Ese jugador diferencial, ese crack individual que dice la gente que falta en España era Torres.
Odiado por todos. Un tipo que metió el gol en la final del primer torneo serio que vio la gente ganar a España.
Un tipo que no ha tenido un mal gesto nunca. Nada de fliparse ni nada. Siempre me ha parecido alucinante el desprecio que se le tiene.

Para mí, el mejor jugador español. Esos 4 o 5 años hasta su lesión gorda fueron espectaculares.
Luego, ya en "mal momento" quedó pichichi de la eurocopa. Casi nada. No creo que vuelva a haber un jugador así en España.


----------



## vurvujo (7 Dic 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Los ganadores de grupo en los octavos:
> 
> En 1998 6 de 8 (Perdieron Nigeria ante Dinamarca, Croacia contra Rumania)
> 
> ...




Los ganadores de grupo en los octavos:

En 1998 6 de 8 (Perdieron Nigeria ante Dinamarca, Croacia contra Rumania)

En 2002 4 de 8 (Perdieron Dinamarca ante Inglaterra, Suecia con Senegal, México ante EE.UU. y Japón frente a Turquía).

En 2006 6 de 8 (España perdió contra Francia y Suiza con Ucrania)

En 2010 7 de 8 (Ghana le ganó a EE.UU.)

En 2014 8 de 8 ganaron su partido de octavos.

En 2018 6 de 8 (perdieron España contra Rusia y Colombia ante Inglaterra).

En 2022 7 de 8 (Japón perdió ante Croacia).

44 de 56 (78%) y en los últimos 4 mundiales 28 de 32 (88%).


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (7 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Olmo es un mediapunta jugón,
> 
> un 10 de toda la vida,
> un Aimar, un Guti, un Rui Costa, etc,
> ...



A mí Olmo me parece un jugador de la hostia, lo que le he visto de algún partido en el Leipzig.
Pero ya no estás seguro de nada (no sé mucho de júrgol). El 4-2-3-1 que dices tú con Olmo incluso bajando a buscar la pelota y subiendo, nos hubiera servido con Ausencio de delantero? Lo digo porque Ausencio chuta bien de fuera, si le supera Olmo y no encuentra nadie por la banda, siempre tienes al otro que te puede pegar un pepinazo desde atrás (igual no tengo ni puta idea), o pueden combinarse los dos y hacer jugada por el medio ... no sé, es que a mí el tiki-taka este no me gusta nada, y si me dices que Olmo está desaprovechado (yo pensaba que era extremo). Como si quieres tener a uno de los extremos cambiado de lado, si chuta bien para romperla cuando se va al medio.

Pero bueno, igual yo estoy pensando en chutar a portería y es sacrilegio en España. Si ayer se hubiera chutado a portería de la manera que fuera, con Morralla delante, eso sí, el partido se gana aunque sea de rebote.

También me gusta mucho Laporte. Y el portero que había antes que el que está ahora también me llamaba mucho la atención, porque pensaba que era bueno, supongo que es el Kepa, no? Mirando en la whiskypedia si es él, el portero con el precio pagado más caro de la historia ... Joder, tenemos 30 jugadores en la premiere, por ejemplo, argentinos hay 10 ... tan malos no podemos ser, cojones.


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Dic 2022)

Menudo come pollas hijo de la gran puta retrasado eres jajjaja, después de la owneada que te meto pías de chorradas inventadas, anda tira a comer pollas que en eso eres un experto.

Payaso subnormal


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

Nos van a poner a otro chiflado de seleccionador igual que el anterior.

Ta claro que tienen "la idea" muy clarita los que nos torturan con el fúmbol de promesas de futuros sin presentes y que no se piensan bajar del burro.

Tendremos que buscar ilusiones en otras selecciones sin complejos.


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A mí Olmo me parece un jugador de la hostia, lo que le he visto de algún partido en el Leipzig.
> Pero ya no estás seguro de nada (no sé mucho de júrgol). El 4-2-3-1 que dices tú con Olmo incluso bajando a buscar la pelota y subiendo, nos hubiera servido con Ausencio de delantero? Lo digo porque Ausencio chuta bien de fuera, si le supera Olmo y no encuentra nadie por la banda, siempre tienes al otro que te puede pegar un pepinazo desde atrás (igual no tengo ni puta idea), o pueden combinarse los dos y hacer jugada por el medio ... no sé, es que a mí el tiki-taka este no me gusta nada, y si me dices que Olmo está desaprovechado (yo pensaba que era extremo). Como si quieres tener a uno de los extremos cambiado de lado, si chuta bien para romperla cuando se va al medio.
> 
> Pero bueno, igual yo estoy pensando en chutar a portería y es sacrilegio en España. Si ayer se hubiera chutado a portería de la manera que fuera, con Morralla delante, eso sí, el partido se gana aunque sea de rebote.
> ...



No, decía Olmo de mediapunta con un nueve de verdad delante,
Morata, el gol contra Italia fue una pared entre ambos,

nos olvidamos que Francia tiene a un Giroud delante, (que es similar a Morata)
fija a los centrales contrarios y crea espacios a Mbappé, Dembele y Griezmann.

* Edit: En transfermarkt ponen a Olmo de mediocentro ofensivo.


----------



## ravenare (7 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Nos van a poner a otro chiflado de seleccionador igual que el anterior.
> 
> Ta claro que tienen "la idea" muy clarita los que nos torturan con el fúmbol de promesas de futuros sin presentes y que no se piensan bajar del burro.
> 
> Tendremos que buscar ilusiones en otras selecciones sin complejos.



El cholismo ilusiona. 0 a 0 , 1 a 0, 0 a 1 en el 90 por ciento de los partidos.
No aspirar a nada. Hay que ir partido a partido dice el Cholo ( mientras se lo lleva crudo). Joao el mejor ( solo hay que ver sus números).
Papa porque somos del Atleti.
Aroma de colchoneta de plástico en verano mientras suena una de Sabina. Y aún así se os deja opinar en este hilo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> El cholismo ilusiona. 0 a 0 , 1 a 0, 0 a 1 en el 90 por ciento de los partidos.
> No aspirar a nada. Hay que ir partido a partido dice el Cholo ( mientras se lo lleva crudo). Joao el mejor ( solo hay que ver sus números).
> Papa porque somos del Atleti.
> Aroma de colchoneta de plástico en verano mientras suena una de Sabina. Y aún así se os deja opinar en este hilo.



la curpa es der cholo, y puuuuuntoooooo!
qué horror de aldeanos que tenemos enquistaos. 
tienen amordazada a la selección
Basta ya!


----------



## ArturoB (7 Dic 2022)

¿Un Rafa Benítez con ese estilo metódico como lo ven?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Dic 2022)

En los últimos 3 mundiales, 3 victorias en 11 partidos

( pd : Australia, Iran y Costa Rica )


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> ¿Un Rafa Benítez con ese estilo metódico como lo ven?



No engancha. No ilusiona.

Aunque viendo los números de audiencia de ayer, a España se la ve esté como esté.

Yo si pudiese elegir, votaba por Emery. Era un cagón (el 6-1 de Aytekin), pero desde entonces para eliminatorias es un puto hueso. Aprendió de aquello. 

De lo que hay disponible, casi que Marcelino.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

Hay que hacer una limpieza profunda de la selección.

Empezando po "la idea"

y continuando por to los acomodaditos a la sombra que andan detrás del lucho.

Poniendo en la nevera to peomesitas de futuros sin presentes.

Y poniendo los pieses en el suelo.

No hay grupo, parece una secta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Cuando estaba en el Liverpool era el mejor delantero del mundo.
> Tuvo una lesión gorda por forzar para ir al mundial 2010.
> La gente no se acuerda, pero ni Xavi, ni Iniesta, ni Casillas ni su puta madre, el mejor de toda esa tropa era Torres.
> Quizá el único fuera de serie real que ha tenido españa en los últimos 40 años. mediático como él sólo.
> ...



El siguiente delantero fue Diego Costa..odiado por ser del Atlético...primero del bosque lo desaprovechó del todo con hacer rondos en el centro del campo mientras se desgañitaba pidiendo la bola..
Lopetegui lo recupero a pesar de la campaña en contra del marca que le culpo de todas las desgracias de España incluyendo lo del rey emérito...
Luego negredo soldado.alcacer .Michu Juanmi.villa.aduriz.. todo arruinados por delbosque que chocheaba...


----------



## Jvsl36 (7 Dic 2022)

Los moros cargando a los españoles en su propio país son infumables, cómo la pechearon.
Dejá en 24 hs me arrepentí cómo no pasaron ud,contra éstos payasos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No engancha. No ilusiona.
> 
> Aunque viendo los números de audiencia de ayer, a España se la ve esté como esté.
> 
> ...



Audiencia 13 millones a las 4 de la tarde... GRATIS es la palabra mágica...ey pero mejor sigamos con 5000 espectadores en gol tv


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

En lugar de La Coja la vamos a llamar La Secta


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

"La idea"

No me jodas, qué secta tienen montada esos chiflados?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Avioncito (7 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A mí Olmo me parece un jugador de la hostia, lo que le he visto de algún partido en el Leipzig.
> Pero ya no estás seguro de nada (no sé mucho de júrgol). El 4-2-3-1 que dices tú con Olmo incluso bajando a buscar la pelota y subiendo, nos hubiera servido con Ausencio de delantero? Lo digo porque Ausencio chuta bien de fuera, si le supera Olmo y no encuentra nadie por la banda, siempre tienes al otro que te puede pegar un pepinazo desde atrás (igual no tengo ni puta idea), o pueden combinarse los dos y hacer jugada por el medio ... no sé, es que a mí el tiki-taka este no me gusta nada, y si me dices que Olmo está desaprovechado (yo pensaba que era extremo). Como si quieres tener a uno de los extremos cambiado de lado, si chuta bien para romperla cuando se va al medio.
> 
> Pero bueno, igual yo estoy pensando en chutar a portería y es sacrilegio en España. Si ayer se hubiera chutado a portería de la manera que fuera, con Morralla delante, eso sí, el partido se gana aunque sea de rebote.
> ...



El malo es el chato


----------



## Avioncito (7 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Emery es un entrenador de la hostia por el que se pagan traspasos. Además, no tiene sólo un plan lo mueves de dicho plan cuando haga falta, es flexible. Ojalá, pero eso no va a pasar, por desgracia.
> 
> Me vale cualquier que traiga a los que estén más en forma y se juegue con un plan, pero que sea adaptable a los jugadores. Y si puede ser que tenga más de un plan también me vale.



Emery es un genio a eliminatorias, es casi imposible eliminarle jejeje.

Pero un poco más tonto, y sale bartolo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Dic 2022)

La vía de Luis de la Fuente por Luis Enrique va muy en serio


Horas de reflexión en el seno de la Real Federación Española de Fútbol. Era algo que se sabía que se tendría que afrontar, pero se esperaba que fuera dentro de unos días, no justo




www.marca.com





Joder, lo que faltaba, ahora un calvo para hacer pareja con el otro


----------



## Avioncito (7 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> La vía de Luis de la Fuente por Luis Enrique va muy en serio
> 
> 
> Horas de reflexión en el seno de la Real Federación Española de Fútbol. Era algo que se sabía que se tendría que afrontar, pero se esperaba que fuera dentro de unos días, no justo
> ...



Se juntan a cuchichear y si les ves desde arriba, parece una tetuda


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (7 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> La vía de Luis de la Fuente por Luis Enrique va muy en serio
> 
> 
> Horas de reflexión en el seno de la Real Federación Española de Fútbol. Era algo que se sabía que se tendría que afrontar, pero se esperaba que fuera dentro de unos días, no justo
> ...



El calvo es otro funcionario de la federación,

este no quiso que Sergio Ramos fuera a las olimpiadas.






Por qué Sergio Ramos no juega los Juegos Olímpicos Tokio 2021 con la Selección de España | Goal.com


Luis de la Fuente explicó que "Ramos tuvo las mismas posibilidades que cualquier futbolista español pero sabía con quién quería contar".




www.goal.com





Ramos se ofreció y el idiota este dijo que ya tenía su grupo,
claramente no buscan llevar a los mejores,

ya sabemos que pasó con Vallejo en la final.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## ArturoB (7 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No engancha. No ilusiona.
> 
> Aunque viendo los números de audiencia de ayer, a España se la ve esté como esté.
> 
> ...



Si comparas el palmarés de Marcelino con el de Benítez, que ha ganado mucho más, no entiendo porque te ilusiona más...No estoy muy puesto en fútbol tampoco... quizás me pierdo algo de Marcelino.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## 11kjuan (7 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



A este gilipollas se le ha metido el espíritu perdedor del Atlético de Madrid.

Lamentabla.


----------



## pandiella (7 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El calvo es otro funcionario de la federación,
> 
> este no quiso que Sergio Ramos fuera a las olimpiadas.
> 
> ...



ramos ya estorbaba por todas partes, queria ser el protagonista todo el rato, tirando faltas, penaltis, que si las olimpiadas...un poco como serresiete ahora


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



jajajaja


yo tampoco pienso que se tenga que hacer leña del Lucho.

pienso que la movida es peor de lo que parece y que está en la micsma federación


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Llorente dando la cara.

Como si él tiviera la culpa de algo.

Y los intocaplas escondiditos


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

Todos los destrozos, que los hinchas marroquíes han provocado, han sido en diferentes países de Europa, España incluida. 

Ni un destrozo en Marruecos, ni uno. 

¿Qué os dice ésto?


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Dic 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> ramos ya estorbaba por todas partes, queria ser el protagonista todo el rato, tirando faltas, penaltis, que si las olimpiadas...un poco como serresiete ahora



Yo a unas olimpiadas me lo llevaba,

es veterano y podía motivar a los zagales,
cojones y competitividad si tiene,

yo creo que algo pasó con LE y le pusieron la cruz,

entiendo que no vaya a la Eurocopa y el mundial,

pero a unas olimpiadas donde va Vallejo?
además hubiera sido una buena despedida, una especie de homenaje.

(Soy culé).


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Dic 2022)

Los marroquíes no han tenido suficiente aún: acuden a "despedirse" cariñosamente de la selección española en el aeropuerto de Qatar


roto2




www.burbuja.info


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

y el tema de los yernos es una costumbre ya desde categorías infantiles con los enchafaditos


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Dic 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> ramos ya estorbaba por todas partes, queria ser el protagonista todo el rato, tirando faltas, penaltis, que si las olimpiadas...un poco como serresiete ahora



Serresiete está sin equipo y su mejor oferta es de Arabia Saudí o algo así. Sergio Ramos es titular indiscutible en el PSG. Si no lo quieres llevar, no lo lleves, pero vaya, que esos casos se parecen como un huevo a una castaña.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (7 Dic 2022)

Mi seleccionador.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

El Marca y el AS, que han sido los panfletos que se han asociao desde el principio con "La idea" esa de la secta y que han apostao siempre a "La obra" esa de chiflados, siguen siendo incapaces de señalar el colacso total y se dedican a hacer encuestitas y a dar notas como si eso fuera la superpop.

Esos panfletos están derroyidos.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (7 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Mi seleccionador.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1284385




Pus seguro que lo haría mejor.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Podemos discutir si el camino es el correcto o no, si es necesario un cambio... Pero si eres favorito y en octavos pierdes con Marruecos, NO LO HAS HECHO BIEN. Que engañen a quien quieran, a mi no.

Ocasionalmente puede ser que la derrota sea inmerecida o afectada por factores externos (Por ejemplo, Corea del Sur en 2002), pero lo de ayer no entra en esa categoria ni de coña.

A España (Bueno, a Luis Enrique) le salva Marruecos llegando a la final, entonces alomejor es que nadie se dio cuenta de que Marruecos es un EQUIPAZO y nos plegamos a la evidencia. En otro caso, es mejor decir que no se hizo todo lo bien que se podía hacer y ya está.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (7 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Todos los destrozos, que los hinchas marroquíes han provocado, han sido en diferentes países de Europa, España incluida.
> 
> Ni un destrozo en Marruecos, ni uno.
> 
> ¿Qué os dice ésto?



Que allí los tratan como se merecen a la primera.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

Todavía me acuerdo de los que decían…”mejor segundos de grupo, que así nos libramos de Brasil” 

En fin.


----------



## Perrito juguetón (7 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El gol de Villa contra Portugal es más fuera de juego que el que le pitan a Paraguay. No digo que sea un tongo escandaloso pero en dos jugadas dudosas de valor gol pitaron lo conveniente para España. No ha pasado muchas veces en los Mundiales.



Es cierto que el VAR habría anulado el gol de Villa contra Portugal... como también es cierto que de la misma manera habrían anulado el de Paraguay y que a su vez habrían pitado penalty del portero a Fábregas tras el rechace del portero tras pararle el penalty a Xabi Alonso (detalle que omites). En las semifinales es posible que el VAR hubiera revisado una posible tarjeta roja a Ramos en una falta sobre Özil y en la final contra Holanda el partido se habría terminado antes del descanso porque Holanda se habría quedado sin jugadores.

Portugal en octavos aun con esa decisión no habría ganado a España, Portugal hizo menos que Marruecos ayer, el gol habría llegado tarde o temprano o en su defecto a penalties tampoco lo habrían logrado contra Casillas. En la Eurocopa 2012 ya se lo jugaron de esta manera y Ronaldo se quedó incluso sin tirarlo.

Con Paraguay habríamos tenido un penalty extra, que en caso de haberlo marcado habría allanado más el triunfo.

Las semifinales contra Alemania fue el mejor partido de España en años y de largo el mejor partido de España en aquel Mundial, aunque en el caso de que hubieran expulsado a Ramos el segundo tiempo habría cambiado por completo.

En la final, con De Jong y Van Bommel ya expulsados antes de la media hora, habríamos ganado hasta con Villarroya de delantero.


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)

*Cero autocrítica*

Tras la debacle ante Marruecos, fueron muchos jugadores, además de Luis Enrique, los que atendieron a la prensa. La ‘mala suerte’ fue el argumento más utilizado...


----------



## The Replicant (7 Dic 2022)

1000 pases para hacer un tiro a puerta

Hay que hacer minimo 50 000

Taluecs


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)

*Vaya que si cumplen con sus objetivos*


----------



## Espartano27 (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## petro6 (7 Dic 2022)

Con éste resultado la selección de Luis Padrique evita a Brasil, Francia, Holanda, Portugal, Inglaterra, Croacia y Argentina. Una genialidad más del lucho. No os enterási de cuando aparece un verdadero genio.


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## petro6 (7 Dic 2022)

Cuando se ganó el Mundial los méritos lo achacaron a los jugadores y al estilo del Barcedrogas....Ahora el 80% de los jugadores convocados son de esa misma pocilga y se sigue utilizando esa misma forma de jugar de hacerse trampas al solitario...pero ahora nadie le echa la culpa al Farsa style ni a los pupilos del Pork Nou...

Mágico.¿Verdad?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> En los últimos 3 mundiales, 3 victorias en 11 partidos
> 
> ( pd : Australia, Iran y Costa Rica )



Pero eh, LE tiene que seguir y el estilo no se cambia. La puta madre que los parió.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## petro6 (7 Dic 2022)

La selección de basket dando pollazos en la cara a todo Cristocon obreros de la construcción en el roster...y estos hijos de puta sacando pecho por perder en los penaltys contra mindunguis y follacabras. Vaya panda de mariconas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Cuando se ganó el Mundial los méritos lo achacaron a los jugadores y al estilo del Barcedrogas....Ahora el 80% de los jugadores convocados son de esa misma pocilga y se sigue utilizando esa misma forma de jugar de hacerse trampas al solitario...pero ahora nadie le echa la culpa al Farsa style ni a los pupilos del Pork Nou...
> 
> Mágico.¿Verdad?



Y...¿cuántos años lleva el far$a sin hacer nada en Europa fuera de las trampas de laliga?


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)

*Este dato tambien hay que darlo*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Podemos discutir si el camino es el correcto o no, si es necesario un cambio... Pero si eres favorito y en octavos pierdes con Marruecos, NO LO HAS HECHO BIEN. Que engañen a quien quieran, a mi no.
> 
> Ocasionalmente puede ser que la derrota sea inmerecida o afectada por factores externos (Por ejemplo, Corea del Sur en 2002), pero lo de ayer no entra en esa categoria ni de coña.
> 
> A España (Bueno, a Luis Enrique) le salva Marruecos llegando a la final, entonces alomejor es que nadie se dio cuenta de que Marruecos es un EQUIPAZO y nos plegamos a la evidencia. En otro caso, es mejor decir que no se hizo todo lo bien que se podía hacer y ya está.



Pero ya no es solo caer con Marruecos, es la forma de jugar, la convocatoria, la chulería,... algunos ya decíamos antes del mundial que nos daba igual llegar lejos si seguíamos jugando tan mal. Coño, que LE solo ha ganado dos partidos de 10 entre euro y mundial.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Que allí los tratan como se merecen a la primera.



En algún momento quiero pensar que Europa va a despertar y van a empezar las medidas duras y volver a aplicar la mano dura. O eso o que desaparezcamos por gilipollas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Todavía me acuerdo de los que decían…”mejor segundos de grupo, que así nos libramos de Brasil”
> 
> En fin.



Y que nos habíamos dejado ganar. NO. No solo no jugamos a nada sino que además ni con la pusesió somos capaces de evitar que nos marquen fácil.


----------



## petro6 (7 Dic 2022)

Al Golden Boy alguien le debería recordar que en el fútbol las llaves de karate se suelen castigar con tarjeta. Madre mía que pufo, y del Piedri no hablemos, la mayor estafa calidad- propaganda-resultados, del mundo.. ¿con quién cohone han empatao estos dos para tenerlos dónde los tienen?.


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## 11kjuan (7 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



En toda Europa están.

Se sabe algo de Roma ?

Han tomado la sede de Dios en la tierra. ?

Porque eso sería la puntilla.
El papa con la morisma a unos pocos km de Roma y sin convocar cruzada.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Roedr (7 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> jajajaja
> 
> 
> yo tampoco pienso que se tenga que hacer leña del Lucho.
> ...



Bueno, sólo una federación mafiosa, corrupta, puede poner a un desastre como LE de seleccionador.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

1000 pases, 2 tiros a puerta, 3 penaltis fallados.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Dic 2022)

CREMA:


----------



## Hamtel (7 Dic 2022)

Marcelino es igual de subnormal que el mongolo de LE, pero sabe algo más de fútbol.
El calvo de mierda nos puede sorprender con cualquier cosa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Marcelino es igual de subnormal que el mongolo de LE, pero sabe algo más de fútbol.
> El calvo de mierda nos puede sorprender con cualquier cosa



442


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> CREMA:



Es lo que tiene hacer un mundial donde no hay ni afición ni el fútbol lleva años instalado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Marcelino es igual de subnormal que el mongolo de LE, pero sabe algo más de fútbol.
> El calvo de mierda nos puede sorprender con cualquier cosa



LE tiene que salir sí o sí y de lo que está libre, Marcelino es lo mejor que hay. A partir de ahí podemos sacarle pegas como dejarse ganar por el Sporting para que no bajara, que por eso lo largaron en el Villarreal.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> La selección de basket dando pollazos en la cara a todo Cristocon obreros de la construcción en el roster...y estos hijos de puta sacando pecho por perder en los penaltys contra mindunguis y follacabras. Vaya panda de mariconas.



Bueno también la de baloncesto ha tenido altibajos...como en 2014


----------



## Hamtel (7 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> LE tiene que salir sí o sí y de lo que está libre, Marcelino es lo mejor que hay. A partir de ahí podemos sacarle pegas como dejarse ganar por el Sporting para que no bajara, que por eso lo largaron en el Villarreal.



LE tenía que haber dimitido inmediatamente después del partido, como hizo el de Bélgica. 
No tiene vergüenza


----------



## petro6 (7 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno también la de baloncesto ha tenido altibajos...como en 2014



Nadie es perfecto, pero los inútiles del tiki atraka llevan ya tres Mundiales haciendo el ridículo ganando sólo a Irán, Australia y Costa Rica.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> LE tenía que haber dimitido inmediatamente después del partido, como hizo el de Bélgica.
> No tiene vergüenza



Y reconocer sus errores. Sin plan B y con 26 jugadores calcados.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Nadie es perfecto, perolos inútiles del tiki atraka llevan ya tres Mundiales haciendo el ridículo ganando sólo a Irán, Australia y Costa Rica.



Y sigo sin escuchar a nadie discutir el sistema.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero ya no es solo caer con Marruecos, es la forma de jugar, la convocatoria, la chulería,... algunos ya decíamos antes del mundial que nos daba igual llegar lejos si seguíamos jugando tan mal. Coño, que LE solo ha ganado dos partidos de 10 entre euro y mundial.



Y decian de Clemente...

Al menos con el caimos en cuartos contra Italia con gol de Baggio en el descuento, dandolo todo y rompiendonos la cara literalmente (eh, Luis Enrique?). A estos de ahora les pilla ese equipo y les pasa por encima como un bulldozer.

Es que miras las caras y unos parecen lo que es, tios que van a jugar la eliminatoria de un Mundial y los otros coleguitas de fiesta haciendose un tik-tok. Como dijo alguna vez alguien, en la vida se puede perder pero jamas hacer el ridiculo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)

400.000 se iban a llevar si ganaban. Se habrán llevado 150.000 por cabeza tranquilamente


----------



## qbit (7 Dic 2022)

Entonces los rivales se encerraban por pura impotencia ante España. Incluso la finalista se dedicó a dar patadas porque no tenía autoconfianza en plantar cara, y España jugaba con confianza y atacaba, y así llegaron 2 Euros y un mundial seguidos campeonando. En la actualidad en cambio, los rivales se encierran casi como una burla para dejarnos en evidencia, con confianza en contraatacar y ganarnos, y la selección española no ataca ni tiene confianza, ni calidad, ni valen para meter goles de penalty, a pesar de ser millonarios gracias al fútbol.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y decian de Clemente...
> 
> Al menos con el caimos en cuartos contra Italia con gol de Baggio en el descuento, dandolo todo y rompiendonos la cara literalmente (eh, Luis Enrique?). A estos de ahora les pilla ese equipo y les pasa por encima como un bulldozer.
> 
> Es que miras las caras y unos parecen lo que es, tios que van a jugar la eliminatoria de un Mundial y los otros coleguitas de fiesta haciendose un tik-tok. Como dijo alguna vez alguien, en la vida se puede perder pero jamas hacer el ridiculo.



Es que hasta los perrolistos que le atizaban reconocen que a le no le han dado ni la milésima parte de lo que le dieron a Clemente. Clemente nos sacó de la mediocridad en el 92, casi nos mete en semis de USA jugando bastante bien, caímos en penaltis con Inglaterra en el 96 siendo mejores que ellos. LE no ha hecho nada de eso. Ni LE ni Hierro ni Del Bosque desde 2012. Y nadie discute que esa forma de jugar ya no vale.


----------



## qbit (7 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y sigo sin escuchar a nadie discutir el sistema.



Es por la mentalidad sectaria y fanática, culerda, soberbia y al mismo tiempo perdedora que tienen incrustada. Si tuvieran una mentalidad madridista saldrían todos los inútiles y autocomplacientes a patadas.


----------



## cebollo (7 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Podemos discutir si el camino es el correcto o no, si es necesario un cambio... Pero si eres favorito y en octavos pierdes con Marruecos, NO LO HAS HECHO BIEN. Que engañen a otro, a mi no.



Están usando la propaganda azulgrana del estilo, la personalidad, la posesión. Pero los aficionados de otros equipos no somos tan tontos, creo yo. 

Es como si Clemente hubiera justificado sus derrotas por jugar solo con vascos, que son muy pocos. Déjate de rollos del Atletic de Bilbao.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Entonces los rivales se encerraban por pura impotencia ante España. Incluso la finalista se dedicó a dar patadas porque no tenía autoconfianza en plantar cara, y España jugaba con confianza y atacaba, y así llegaron 2 Euros y un mundial seguidos campeonando. En la actualidad en cambio, los rivales se encierran casi como una burla para dejarnos en evidencia, con confianza en contraatacar y ganarnos, y la selección española no ataca ni tiene confianza, ni calidad, ni valen para meter goles de penalty, a pesar de ser millonarios gracias al fútbol.



Pero aún no nos tenían tan calados como para poner el autobús y dejarnos la pelota todo el partido si queremos. Aún así ahí teníamos jugadores diferenciales que podían romper esas defensas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> LE tenía que haber dimitido inmediatamente después del partido, como hizo el de Bélgica.
> No tiene vergüenza



es un español, luego no dimitirá nunca por verguenza


----------



## qbit (7 Dic 2022)

El tiki-caca es ante todo un sistema defensivo que consiste en quitarle el balón al rival. Pero sin buenos atacantes se queda en un fútbol inoperante, y si encima no se atreven a atacar por miedo a los contaataques, una mierda infecta y vergonzante.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El tiki-caca es ante todo un sistema defensivo que consiste en quitarle el balón al rival. Pero sin buenos atacantes se queda en un fútbol inoperante, y si encima no se atreven a atacar por miedo a los contaataques, una mierda infecta y vergonzante.



Se basa en la soplapollez de Croif de que si tú tienes la pelota el otro no la tiene y no te hace daño, de ahí que hoy en día los equipos sean muy físicos y una Francia en dos toques se planta arriba y te fusila y se mea en tu tikitaki.


----------



## qbit (7 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Totalmente. Y que hizo el entrenador? Quitarle el primero.



Pues ya me hacéis dudar de si ha estado amañado o es que son así de malos.


----------



## calzonazos (7 Dic 2022)

Ayer se pierde por que LUIS ENRIQUE ES UN HIJODELAGRANPUTA, un puto moro un puto antiespañol una puta babosa catalufa por mucho que naciera en asturias un ser que hace 1000 años don pelayo le hubiera cortado los huevos de maricona que tiene y se los hubiera metido en la boca, NI UN PUTO DESMARQUE DE RUPTURA uno de asensio y ya UNO, mil pases con el pedri ese que es una puta mierda pierdebalones como capitan general, tiene a yeremy pino que es un maquina no sale, tiene a jugadores con pase entrelineas como canales y se queda en casa, extremos largos como moreno y se QUEDA EN CASA, un puto HIJODEPUTA QUE UNICAMENTE HA LLEVADO JUGADORES DE SU CUERDA POR UN TEMA DE COMISIONES UN PUTO RETRASADO QUE SI LO TENGO DELANTE LE REVIENTO LA PUTA CABEZA, porque lo de ayer no es solo futbol es que te ganen unos putos moros que ya son un 20% de la poblacion de este pais JODER


----------



## qbit (7 Dic 2022)

La única preocupación de la selección era recuperar el balón. Así salía en la tele algo que antes no se mencionaba, el tiempo de recuperación, y siempre ganaba España (11 seg. contra 26 del rival, por ejemplo). Una vez recuperado el balón, el aburrimiento, y olvidarse de atacar, desmarcarse, rematar, etc.


----------



## qbit (7 Dic 2022)

Goleadores revelación: El del Benfica con Portugal, sustituyendo a Cristiano, que se salió ayer, y el del Nápoles, que no está porque no está Italia, pero que ha hecho burradas en lo que va de temporada. Ambos son los protagonistas de que sus clubes lo estén haciendo muy bien en la Copaeuropa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Nadie es perfecto, pero los inútiles del tiki atraka llevan ya tres Mundiales haciendo el ridículo ganando sólo a Irán, Australia y Costa Rica.



Bueno en 2 dos de esos mundiales no teníamos entrenador..y en el último se le subió el poder a la cabeza...


----------



## qbit (7 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Hazard se retira de la selección!
> 
> El capitán de *Bélgica* anunció que no vestirá más la camiseta nacional. Se va después del varapalo en *Qatar* y tras 126 partidos y 33 goles con su país.



Ese lleva retirado mucho tiempo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ese lleva retirado mucho tiempo.



Con 31años ya es exjugador. . Villa se puso fuerte a los 34 para llegar al mundial de 2014


----------



## qbit (7 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Y por cierto, si en el Madrid juegan tan pocos futbolistas españoles no es porque el Madrid sea hispanófobo, sino porque no salen futbolistas españoles de élite (algo que acaba de quedar cristalino con el ridículo de _los hombres de Lucho_).



También es porque esa corrupción impide que los futbolistas vayan al Madrid, sino al Farsa.


----------



## Miss Andorra (7 Dic 2022)

Portugal vengara a Espanya




Pelo poder dos bigodes


----------



## Miss Andorra (7 Dic 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Ayer se pierde por que LUIS ENRIQUE ES UN HIJODELAGRANPUTA, un puto moro un puto antiespañol una puta babosa catalufa por mucho que naciera en asturias un ser que hace 1000 años don pelayo le hubiera cortado los huevos de maricona que tiene y se los hubiera metido en la boca, NI UN PUTO DESMARQUE DE RUPTURA uno de asensio y ya UNO, mil pases con el pedri ese que es una puta mierda pierdebalones como capitan general, tiene a yeremy pino que es un maquina no sale, tiene a jugadores con pase entrelineas como canales y se queda en casa, extremos largos como moreno y se QUEDA EN CASA, un puto HIJODEPUTA QUE UNICAMENTE HA LLEVADO JUGADORES DE SU CUERDA POR UN TEMA DE COMISIONES UN PUTO RETRASADO QUE SI LO TENGO DELANTE LE REVIENTO LA PUTA CABEZA, porque lo de ayer no es solo futbol es que te ganen unos putos moros que ya son un 20% de la poblacion de este pais JODER




Tomate una tila, amego


----------



## calzonazos (7 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Portugal vengara a Espanya
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1284576
> 
> ...



También te gusta el fútbol,? Yo lo vi porque no era un partido, era el partido pero teniendo de enemigo al puto hijo de amunike poco se puede hacer


----------



## calzonazos (7 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Tomate una tila, amego
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1284579



Hijadefruta


----------



## Ruycam (7 Dic 2022)

Como si Portugal no fuera el enemigo. Solo alguien cuyas neuronas solo cagan mierda puede decir algo así. Lo que hace la ignorancia y no tener ni puta idea de historia.


----------



## Miss Andorra (7 Dic 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> También te gusta el fútbol,? Yo lo vi porque no era un partido, era el partido pero teniendo de enemigo al puto hijo de amunike poco se puede hacer



El Marruecos Espanya lo vi con mis alumnos de 16 anos la mitad marroquies y al cabo de 30 min estaban sacando los moviles porque ya se aburrian (y yo tambien).
Me parecio Uno de los peores partidos que he visto en un mundial.


----------



## Miss Andorra (7 Dic 2022)

Ruycam dijo:


> Como si Portugal no fuera el enemigo. Solo alguien cuyas neuronas solo cagan mierda puede decir algo así. Lo que hace la ignorancia y no tener ni puta idea de historia.



Vete a chuparsela al amante de tu ex mujera, y a soltar bilis a otra parte, malfollado.


----------



## HDR (7 Dic 2022)

Recordaba haber escrito algo así hace tiempo, y aquí está.





HDR dijo:


> El Madrid se llena de negros porque los jugadores "blancos" de las canteras de hoy en día son unos flojos de mierda. No sale ningún Raúl, ningún Cristiano, ningún Puyol, son todo Asensios hijos de su tiempo. No corren, no meten la pierna, no sufren ni hacen sufrir, los negros sí cumplen todo eso.





HDR dijo:


> El tema de los blanquitos ya hace tiempo que me da igual. Odegaard, más blanco que su puta madre, estaba destinado a suceder a Modric en el centro del campo del Madrid. El club estuvo AÑOS "criándolo" en ese sentido, mimando su desarrollo... Y todo para qué... Para que al final se cague encima, le pueda la presión y salga corriendo a acomodarse en un club basura.
> 
> Pues nada, Camavingas y Tchouamenis. Esto es lo que hay, si los jugadores blancos están cada vez más amariconados, igual que la sociedad blanca en general, pues que les den por culo. Ya no sale ningún Ramos, ni ningún Puyol, ni ningún Raúl, son todos unos niñatos pusilánimes del estilo de Asensio, Vallejo, Mingueza... Pues Rüdiger y Vinícius, ya está.






Ahí tenéis la explicación del Hespaña - Marruecos y la actitud que tuvo cada parte.

La realidad está muy clara. No habrá más ciego que el que no quiera verla.

La degeneración occidental es para todo.


----------



## Ruycam (7 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno también la de baloncesto ha tenido altibajos...como en 2014



No compares a guerreros (baloncesto) con nenazas (fútbol) del gusto de MisPedorra


----------



## Miss Andorra (7 Dic 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Hijadefruta



No ha habido suerte, a ver si traen a Guardiola como seleccionador la proxima vez..

Es broma, yo tambien estaba cabreada, sobre todo al oir los bocinazos de los coches moroccos al salir del curro, solo me alegre por mis alumnos que son crios que aun se ilusionan por algo


----------



## Miss Andorra (7 Dic 2022)

Ruycam dijo:


> No compares a guerreros (baloncesto) con nenazas (fútbol) del gusto de MisPedorra



Tambien te gustan los maromos de dos métros para no tener que agacharte para chuparselas?
Muy practico


----------



## qbit (7 Dic 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Menos mal que nos han humillado los amegos, porque cada partido nos odiaba aún más gente en el mundo. Qué cosa más aburrida y tediosas por ala. Qué puto coñazo de partidos trullos vamos dejando pro las competiciones.



Han muerto un poco de éxito. Tras el 7-0 se creía todo quisqui que había vuelto la selección campeona, así que Alemania nos jugó con una presión fortísima que les derritió. Acabaron ese partido machacadso, porque lo acabé yo y solamente era espectador... Alemania mostró las debilidades y destruyó la confianza del equipo, casi pidiendo la hora al final. En el siguiente partido Japón se dedicó a encerrarse y contraatacar y les salió bien (ayudados por el VAR), así que Marruecos hizo lo mismo.


----------



## qbit (7 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> es que en el tiki taka tiene que haber alguien que desborde en los metros finales, alguien debe de estar liberado tiki taka



Decía Iván Zamorano que ya corría él, y que Laudrup no hacía falta que corriera mientras hiciera buenos pases.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Han muerto un poco de éxito. Tras el 7-0 se creía todo quisqui que había vuelto la selección campeona, así que Alemania nos jugó con una presión fortísima que les derritió. Acabaron ese partido machacadso, porque lo acabé yo y solamente era espectador... Alemania mostró las debilidades y destruyó la confianza del equipo, casi pidiendo la hora al final. En el siguiente partido Japón se dedicó a encerrarse y contraatacar y les salió bien (ayudados por el VAR), así que Marruecos hizo lo mismo.



Todas las derrotas de lucho han sido contra autobuses....


----------



## Ruycam (7 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Decía Iván Zamorano que ya corría él, y que Laudrup no hacía falta que corriera mientras hiciera buenos pases.



El tikitaka sin jugadores que desborden y definan es un suicidio.


----------



## qbit (7 Dic 2022)

Ruycam dijo:


> El tikitaka sin jugadores que desborden y definan es un suicidio.



Es un método perfecto para empatar a cero a costa de aburrirnos a todos, lo cual no me parecería mal si lo complementaran con una alta efectividad metiendo penaltis, lo cual nos permitiría ir pasando eliminatorias, pero es que ni eso.


----------



## Miss Andorra (7 Dic 2022)

Vuestros pronosticos para los cuartos?

Brasil gana a Croacia
Argayntina a Holanda
Portugal a Morocco
Y ojala Inglaterra pete el ojete a los gabachos pero creo que perdera y es mas un deseo que la realidad


----------



## Ruycam (7 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Es un método perfecto para empatar a cero a costa de aburrirnos a todos, lo cual no me parecería mal si lo complementaran con una alta efectividad metiendo penaltis, lo cual nos permitiría ir pasando eliminatorias, pero es que ni eso.



Exacto. Solo con ver las caras de españoles y marroquís se sabía quién iba a pasar. 

Además, Luis Enrique saca al especialista en penalties al final y además tuvo la eliminatoria en sus botas. Lo podía haber sacado antes. Fue todo un despropósito. Tiró el penalti casi en frío.


----------



## LMLights (7 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> *¡¡¡¡¡SOLO SABEIS CRITICAR CHAVALES , SOY EL MEJOR!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y reconocer sus errores. Sin plan B y con 26 jugadores calcados.



A Luis Enrique la selección le ha venido grande. En cuanto le han calado se ha agotado totalmente sus recursos y respuestas a cada nuevo reto.
No le deis más vueltas, sin entrar en otros detalles sobre lo soberbio que sea o no, o los jugadores que lleva o deja de llevar. Todo eso es criticable y siempre ha pasado con todos los entrenadores.

El problema es que Luis Enrique ha tenido unos fallos muy groseros que denotan un nivel MEDIOCRE. 

LUIS ENRIQUE FUERA, Y EL PRESIDENTE RUBIALES DETRÁS.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2022)

Ayer nos arbitró un argentino.

Mañana Mateu Lahoz arbitrará a Argentina.

Las que van por las que vienen.


----------



## Miss Andorra (7 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ayer nos arbitró un argentino.
> 
> Mañana Mateu Lahoz arbitrará a Argentina.
> 
> Las que van por las que vienen.



Insinuas que los arbitros no son imparciales y neutros?
Que acusacion mas vil.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Insinuas que los arbitros no son imparciales y neutros?
> Que acusacion mas vil.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1284629



No, pero los argentinos no podrán cagarse en la reconcha de la madre de Mateu Lahoz.

Parece que no, pero el idioma en este caso es una DESVENTAJA.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Dic 2022)

Human: Ganará España el mundial? 
AI: No puedo predecir el resultado del Campeonato Mundial, pero sí puedo decirte que España es un equipo respetado y con gran talento. ¡Mucha suerte a España!


----------



## Miss Andorra (7 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No, pero los argentinos no podrán cagarse en la reconcha de la madre de Mateu Lahoz.
> 
> Parece que no, pero el idioma en este caso es una DESVENTAJA.



Los paraguayos hablaban guarani entre ellos para que ni los arbitros ni el équipo adverso comprendieran una mierda de lo que estaban diciendo. Tantas nacionalidades y tribus en Argayntina para que luego solo hablen la lengua de los gashegos.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Dic 2022)

Menudo gilipollas gingivítico.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Dic 2022)

En Directo : Los de Radio Marca dicen que se quede LE, que es muy buen entrenador


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Menudo gilipollas gingivítico.



A quien le importa lo que digan los etarras estos ? pues ya se sabe lo que van a decir
Eso no quita que se hayan dicho muchas idioteces sobre este partido, y que haya mucho bobo en todos lados, España es asiN


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2022)

Os digo una cosa. Si hubiesemos pasado por penalties y luego con Portugal hubiésemos perdido por poco, no creo que Luis Enrique estuviese "en el alambre".

Asi que igual la derrota es una catarsis. Ya veremos. Si Luis Enrique sigue, se le va a exigir una Eurocopa 2024 TOP (Y estamos en la fase final de la Nations League).


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Os digo una cosa. Si hubiesemos pasado por penalties y luego con Portugal hubiésemos perdido por poco, no creo que Luis Enrique estuviese "en el alambre".
> 
> Asi que igual la derrota es una catarsis. Ya veremos. Si Luis Enrique sigue, se le va a exigir una Eurocopa 2024 TOP (Y estamos en la fase final de la Nations League).



No va a seguir.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2022)

casi 500 mensajes en 24 horas, algvno aquí no le está dando el aire de la calle


----------



## Miss Andorra (7 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> casi 500 mensajes en 24 horas, algvno aquí no le está dando el aire de la calle



Es el trauma de guerra de la enculada por los moroccos, estan mas traumatizados que los de de Irak.


----------



## ArturoB (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

Ruycam dijo:


> No compares a guerreros (baloncesto) con nenazas (fútbol) del gusto de MisPedorra



en 2014 tambien ibamos de favoritos y nos pasamos la vispera del partido contra francia ,uno de parto.ricky y otros haciendo promociones en vez de entrenar,,pau roto..y al final un 0 de 23 en triples...menos mal que se la devolvimos a los gabachos CON OTRO entrenador en el europeo de francia del año siguiente


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1284677



la utlima vez que rafa benitez CUmplio el sueño de su vida de entrenar al madrid,,acabo todo en llamas,,,asi que moraleja nunca tengais sueños


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> casi 500 mensajes en 24 horas, algvno aquí no le está dando el aire de la calle



quién ?


pd : a los floreros que no escuchan la radio ni los medios en general, les digo que he querido perder el tiempo escuchando una cosa que se llama radio marca y aparte de seguir con lo del estilo y tal ( uno ha dicho que si se va LE por favor que no venga ninguno de los que se está hablando porque se acaba con nuestro estilo ), entran oyentes diciendo que se quede LE pero que por favorcito cambie alguna cosita


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

aqui hace 4 años como ROMPIMOS UNA defensa MORA  encontrar las 10 diferencias


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


>



Vaya cuadro
pa enmarcar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2022)

Este mundial es el mejor de la historia!!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Mencabrona seguir dando vueltas al combinao de "La idea" de la secta del titi caca. No quiero volver a ver a ese engendro horrendo.

Estoy deseando que empiece ermondial ya, el de verdad. Se han quedao unos cuartos bonitos. Quiero ver fúmbol sin payasadas.


----------



## sociedadponzi (8 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Vaya cuadro
> pa enmarcar



poca testosterona ahi


----------



## percutor (8 Dic 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> Si cualquier equipo contrario es capaz de cerrar los espacios de manera efectiva para impedir que el que ataca sea incapaza de marcar un gol en 130 minutos de juego, no es que tenga que cambiar el fútbol, tiene que cambiar el equipo que ataca jugando mejor o llevando a mejores jugadores. ¿O acaso crees que a Inglaterra, Francia, Brasil, Portugal, etc, los otros equipos no se les cierran?
> 
> Sinceramente, ¿Crees que con las porterías más grandes España hubiera marcado ayer algún gol?



en 1996 se preveyó un augmento del tamaño de las porterías y luego se echaron a atrás .

Porterías más grandes quiere decir más goles y eso significa hacer más ameno un partido de futbol .

Porterías más grandes beneficia al equipo que ataca , ahora un equipo se mete dentro del area y es dificil lograr oportunidades . Porterías más grandes quiere decir que si ahora un chut desde 25 metros es difícil que entre , con porterías 2 metros más anchas desde 25 metros es mucho más fácil meter gol y el equipo defensor debe defender más arriba , lo que genera más espacios . 

Un `partido puede acabar 6 a 4 pero los 2 equipos han podido jugar muy mal , pero al menos el partido es más vistoso .


----------



## ironpipo (8 Dic 2022)

percutor dijo:


> en 1996 se preveyó un augmento del tamaño de las porterías y luego se echaron a atrás .
> 
> Porterías más grandes quiere decir más goles y eso significa hacer más ameno un partido de futbol .
> 
> ...



Sigamos deconstruyendo el fútbol.
A la mierda del var o de los fuera de fuego milimétricos o las manos que no son o las pelotas que no salen o si según quien edite las imágenes, metamos más Tonterías.
Las porterías Ya miden 7 metros coño, que queréis ponerlas de 10? Si se aprobase algo así, la fifa en su empeño de joderlo todo permitiria 2 Porteros o eliminaría los penaltis.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

percutor dijo:


> en 1996 se preveyó un augmento del tamaño de las porterías y luego se echaron a atrás .
> 
> Porterías más grandes quiere decir más goles y eso significa hacer más ameno un partido de futbol .
> 
> ...



O mejor, se puede hacer el balón más pequeño. Una pelota de tenis. Sería un despiporre, pero no sería fúmbol.


----------



## LMLights (8 Dic 2022)

percutor dijo:


> en 1996 se preveyó un augmento del tamaño de las porterías y luego se echaron a atrás .
> 
> Porterías más grandes quiere decir más goles y eso significa hacer más ameno un partido de futbol .
> 
> ...



Porterías más grandes no se, pero el salto físico de los jugadores de 20 años para acá es notorio, haciendo que *el campo sea más pequeño.*

Ahora además por la tralla que se meten corriendo permiten más cambios. Si se han hecho esos cambios en mi opinión* no vendría mal hacer los terrenos de juego algo más grandes.* Los jugadores de hoy le dan mil vueltas a los de hace 30 años, pero yo veo partidos de los 80s 90s y me parecen más vistosos, hay una sensación de posibilidades mayor, da la sensación (en especial con jugadores osados y creativos), que pueden pasar cosas impredecibles. Por el contrario* hoy los partidos se vuelven aburridos* (excepto por el resultado y que todos los equipos están más igualados).
porque no sucede nada imprevisible o pocas veces pasa eso, parecen los jugadores robots y que está todo medido y calculado y nada se sale de esos cálculos.

El fútbol ha perdido frescura, yo ampliaría algo el terreno de juego pero es complicado sobre todo para estadios ya justitos (habría que meterse en obras y quitar parte de gradas). Además permitiría los fondos o primeros anfiteatros con gente de pie, abarataria las entradas, impondría que los equipos tengan un mínimo de 4 jugadores nacionales en cada 11 titular y varios jugadores de cantera (igualaría los equipos), y sobre todo intentaría que el fútbol no sea PROSTITUIDO contínuamente con montajes sobre violencia y racísmo, ya que es usado como un medio de difusión de ingeniería social.

POR PEDIR que no QUEDE. Al fútbol lo están matando y le quedan 2 telediarios.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> quién ?
> 
> 
> pd : a los floreros que no escuchan la radio ni los medios en general, les digo que he querido perder el tiempo escuchando una cosa que se llama radio marca y aparte de seguir con lo del estilo y tal ( uno ha dicho que si se va LE por favor que no venga ninguno de los que se está hablando porque se acaba con nuestro estilo ), entran oyentes diciendo que se quede LE pero que por favorcito cambie alguna cosita



Los de la pizarrita es para esperarles a la salida y darles un toque.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y sigo sin escuchar a nadie discutir el sistema.



El sistema no está mal siempre que tengas alternativas cuando te lo hackean. 
Este tipo ni intentó nada distinto durante todo e l partido, por eso fue tan repetitivo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> aqui hace 4 años como ROMPIMOS UNA defensa MORA  encontrar las 10 diferencias



Pues que Tunez es una puta mierda de equipo y no planteó el partido a poner el autobus.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Porterías más grandes no se, pero el salto físico de los jugadores de 20 años para acá es notorio, haciendo que *el campo sea más pequeño.*
> 
> Ahora además por la tralla que se meten corriendo permiten más cambios. Si se han hecho esos cambios en mi opinión* no vendría mal hacer los terrenos de juego algo más grandes.* Los jugadores de hoy le dan mil vueltas a los de hace 30 años, pero yo veo partidos de los 80s 90s y me parecen más vistosos, hay una sensación de posibilidades mayor, da la sensación (en especial con jugadores osados y creativos), que pueden pasar cosas impredecibles. Por el contrario* hoy los partidos se vuelven aburridos* (excepto por el resultado y que todos los equipos están más igualados).
> porque no sucede nada imprevisible o pocas veces pasa eso, parecen los jugadores robots y que está todo medido y calculado y nada se sale de esos cálculos.
> ...



Claro y cómo ensanchas los estadios?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Ya lo he comentado, habría que "comerse" parte de las gradas en los estadios pequeños.



No tiene sentido porque igual las bandas estarían más lejos de las porterias. Si acaso agrandar las porterías.


----------



## JAGGER (8 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Porterías más grandes no se, pero el salto físico de los jugadores de 20 años para acá es notorio, haciendo que *el campo sea más pequeño.*
> 
> Ahora además por la tralla que se meten corriendo permiten más cambios. Si se han hecho esos cambios en mi opinión* no vendría mal hacer los terrenos de juego algo más grandes.* Los jugadores de hoy le dan mil vueltas a los de hace 30 años, pero yo veo partidos de los 80s 90s y me parecen más vistosos, hay una sensación de posibilidades mayor, da la sensación (en especial con jugadores osados y creativos), que pueden pasar cosas impredecibles. Por el contrario* hoy los partidos se vuelven aburridos* (excepto por el resultado y que todos los equipos están más igualados).
> porque no sucede nada imprevisible o pocas veces pasa eso, parecen los jugadores robots y que está todo medido y calculado y nada se sale de esos cálculos.
> ...





Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Claro y cómo ensanchas los estadios?



No hace falta rediseñar los campos, hay que eliminar un jugador, 10 x equipo. Cuando a mi equipo preferido (San Lorenzo) le echaban un jugador tenía mejor juego.


----------



## Panko21 (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> en 2014 tambien ibamos de favoritos y nos pasamos la vispera del partido contra francia ,uno de parto.ricky y otros haciendo promociones en vez de entrenar,,pau roto..y al final un 0 de 23 en triples...menos mal que se la devolvimos a los gabachos CON OTRO entrenador en el europeo de francia del año siguiente



Puto orenga


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y sigo sin escuchar a nadie discutir el sistema.



El sistema puede ser flexible,

puedes empezar con 4-3-3 y mutar a un 4-2-3-1 sin apenas tocar nada,
bajas un volante a apoyar al pivote y otro volante lo metes de mediapunta cerca del delantero,

lo mismo con un 4-4-2 y salir a la contra,
los extremos los atrasas un poco y un volante lo pones de delantero (un Marcos Llorente por ejemplo),

el problema es que la selección solo tenía una forma de jugar, da igual que estuviera perdiendo, ganando o eliminada, no había ninguna reacción,

sólo el cambio de cromos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El sistema puede ser flexible,
> 
> puedes empezar con 4-3-3 y mutar a un 4-2-3-1 sin apenas tocar nada,
> bajas un volante a apoyar al pivote y otro volante lo metes de mediapunta cerca del delantero,
> ...



da igual. Contra los japos se puso a hacer cambios de lo más acsurdo. Cuando nos dieron la vuelta al marcador hizo cambios insustanciales que descolocaron aun más de lo que estábamos, sentó a Morata, colacsó to y no volvimos a rematar a puerta hasta el min 88. Croacia por el contrario metió delanteros y se puso a colgar balones al área desde todas partes hasta que encontraron un cabezazo a puerta. Cada equipo tiene unas características y sus variantes.

No es que no tenga reacción, es que no sabía ni cómo reaccionar, ni qué opciones tiene en el banquillo, ni contra quién jueba, ni nada. Tiene "La idea" esa, que es un misterio que nadie comprende y me parece que no tenía nada más.

Estamos todos acostumbraos a que to los equipos jueben diferentes esquemas durante un partido. Todos los equipos tienen sus diferentes posibilidades, pudiendo modificar el esquema ante cualquier circunstancia del escenario o imprevisto, sin necesidad de hacer demasiados cambios, ni volverse loco, ni colacsos ni na, moviendo sólo un par de fichas en el campo y haciendo un par de sustituciones. Pero vamos de sobraos de fantasías y la realidaj es otra.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Tampoco se puede pedir peras a...yo qué sé, no sirve de na ahora ensañarse con los convocaos que había. Hacen lo que pueden dentro de "la idea" que les habrán inculcao. Los chavales hacen lo que pueden y los no tan chavales lo mismo, es lo que había.


----------



## rondo (8 Dic 2022)

Una de las cosas que se dijo,es que se iba a beneficiar a Qatar para que al menos llegara a octavos,pues han quedado últimos de grupo con 0 puntos


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Lo más duro fue tener que ver después el partido alegre de Portugal. 



tengo ganas de ver qué tienen pensado contra los morunos, si van a pasarles por encima con esa alegría o si los morunos les van a poder incomodar en algún momento.


----------



## Raul83 (8 Dic 2022)

Curioso que cuando España pierde nunca pongan "la roja pierde".


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (8 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues ya me hacéis dudar de si ha estado amañado o es que son así de malos.



Es que hasta mi piva, que se habrá visto 3 partidos en su vida, me dijo que porque quitaba a ese.

El único que está haciendo algo. No está cansado. Por qué le quitas?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Pues que Tunez es una puta mierda de equipo y no planteó el partido a poner el autobus.



Como que no..si nos dieron hostias hasta en el DNI..4 entradas de roja...


----------



## Glokta (8 Dic 2022)

Es que no es lo mismo hacer el paco contra Rusia/Marruecos que Portugal/Alemania/Holanda, y recuerdo que el de Portugal fue un acoso y derribo de España. Paraguay yo ya sabia que íbamos a hacer el peor partido de todos por la psicología de cuartos en el mundial, y cuando fallo X.Alonso el penalti (que el arbitro nos la jugo al repetirlo) y luego hace Pique el penalti a Paraguay recuerdo de ver Vietnam

Pues lo de España no se, me parece que estamos en una fase como Italia/Alemania. De tener jugadores muy top a tener la mediocridad, yo creo que, salvo Pedri cogido con pinzas, no hay ningún español que sea jugador top50 mundial a día de hoy. Italia lleva ya con un estilo muy definido de juego rápido y directo que cuando le sale bien lo flipamos en las euros donde ha hecho buenas actuaciones pero luego tambien se atascan y llevan dos mundiales sin ir. España pues a mi por ejemplo me parece que individualmente somos peores que Alemania (Gnabry, Sane, Goretzka, Kimmich, Neuer/T.Stegen son tops) y hemos pasado el grupo y no ellos, y en la Euro tampoco me dio la impresión de ser peores que Italia. Yo creo que el tiki taka es un arma de doble filo tal y como esta la selección a día de hoy, creo que nos permite competir contra peces mayores que nosotros pero nos atasca demasiado contra rivales teóricamente inferiores porque les resulta muy fácil defendernos

LE creo que debería dimitir porque ha hecho una apuesta demasiado personal, no en el estilo que es el que es (de hecho, en el Barça recuerdo que se le criticaba que no era tiki taka porque era flexible y ahora se ha liado la manta a la cabeza), sino en la lista y se ha visto que faltaban variantes. Al final si vamos con un mediocentro Busquets-Gavi-Pedri esta claro a lo que vamos a jugar y, siendo realista y gustándome infinitamente mas el futbol directo, yo no veo tan fácil cambiar el estilo con los jugadores que tenemos


----------



## Jvsl36 (8 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Es que no es lo mismo hacer el paco contra Rusia/Marruecos que Portugal/Alemania/Holanda, y recuerdo que el de Portugal fue un acoso y derribo de España. Paraguay yo ya sabia que íbamos a hacer el peor partido de todos por la psicología de cuartos en el mundial, y cuando fallo X.Alonso el penalti (que el arbitro nos la jugo al repetirlo) y luego hace Pique el penalti a Paraguay recuerdo de ver Vietnam
> 
> Pues lo de España no se, me parece que estamos en una fase como Italia/Alemania. De tener jugadores muy top a tener la mediocridad, yo creo que, salvo Pedri cogido con pinzas, no hay ningún español que sea jugador top50 mundial a día de hoy. Italia lleva ya con un estilo muy definido de juego rápido y directo que cuando le sale bien lo flipamos en las euros donde ha hecho buenas actuaciones pero luego tambien se atascan y llevan dos mundiales sin ir. España pues a mi por ejemplo me parece que individualmente somos peores que Alemania (Gnabry, Sane, Goretzka, Kimmich, Neuer/T.Stegen son tops) y hemos pasado el grupo y no ellos, y en la Euro tampoco me dio la impresión de ser peores que Italia. Yo creo que el tiki taka es un arma de doble filo tal y como esta la selección a día de hoy, creo que nos permite competir contra peces mayores que nosotros pero nos atasca demasiado contra rivales teóricamente inferiores porque les resulta muy fácil defendernos
> 
> LE creo que debería dimitir porque ha hecho una apuesta demasiado personal, no en el estilo que es el que es (de hecho, en el Barça recuerdo que se le criticaba que no era tiki taka porque era flexible y ahora se ha liado la manta a la cabeza), sino en la lista y se ha visto que faltaban variantes. Al final si vamos con un mediocentro Busquets-Gavi-Pedri esta claro a lo que vamos a jugar y, siendo realista y gustándome infinitamente mas el futbol directo, yo no veo tan fácil cambiar el estilo con los jugadores que tenemos



Yo lo comenté viendo de afuera qué los moros corría y en el fútbol moderno equipó qué corre complica a cualquiera.
Le falta verticalidad a España y extremos buenos si quieren hacer ése juego.
Cada pelota parada la jugaban en cortó,cero sorpresa.
Holanda en 3 toques te llegó al arco,a veces menos es más


----------



## Malvender (8 Dic 2022)

Lo que yo me pregunto es si, por ejemplo, el ultimo tiro de sarabia que pegó en el palo hubiera sido gol, qué valoraciones estaríamos haciendo ahora mismo?
No diríamos que somos la leche, pero la valoración ante un mismo modelo de juego, entrenador y jugadores sería claramente otro.
Y lo mismo en el caso de Alemania si no hubieran dado validez al gol de Japón, cuyo balón salió fuera


----------



## El Pionero (8 Dic 2022)

En Marca se está hablando que el posible sustituto de Luis Enrique puede ser el seleccionador la la Sub-21









La vía de Luis de la Fuente por Luis Enrique va muy en serio


Horas de reflexión en el seno de la Real Federación Española de Fútbol. Era algo que se sabía que se tendría que afrontar, pero se esperaba que fuera dentro de unos días, no justo




www.marca.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> En Marca se está hablando que el posible sustituto de Luis Enrique puede ser el seleccionador la la Sub-21
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah y volver al 4.4.2 ,,,a ver que dicen los talibanes del 4-3-3


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> En Marca se está hablando que el posible sustituto de Luis Enrique puede ser el seleccionador la la Sub-21
> 
> 
> 
> ...



al menos sabe como rectificar y sacar TANQUES cuando hace falta


----------



## Vinicius Junior (8 Dic 2022)

Luis de la Fuente es un seleccionador interino (no queremos otro Iñaki Saez).


¿Preferís a Marcelino o a Valverde y por qué? A mí cualquiera de los dos me parece infinitamente menos flipao y más con los pies en el suelo que Luis Padrique, que es más de la escuela Quique Setién. Y con las medianías que tenemos infladas por France Football y otros medios me parece que vienen tiempos de ser prácticos, no grandiosos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Luis de la Fuente es un seleccionador interino (no queremos otro Iñaki Saez).
> 
> 
> ¿Preferís a Marcelino o a Valverde y por qué? A mí cualquiera de los dos me parece infinitamente menos flipao y más con los pies en el suelo que Luis Padrique, que es más de la escuela Quique Setién. Y con las medianías que tenemos infladas por France Football y otros medios me parece que vienen tiempos de ser prácticos, no grandiosos.



iñaki saez cantaba las alineaciones 1 dia antes y era demasiado complaciente con BAUL y su camarilla


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> En Marca se está hablando que el posible sustituto de Luis Enrique puede ser el seleccionador la la Sub-21
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alguien bien conocido por la Mafia de Rubiales, que conozca los códigos por los que se mueven, no vaya a sacar los pies fuera del tiesto.

Ahora bien, cualquiera me parece mejor que el cagalufo separatista Roberto Martínez.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> iñaki saez cantaba las alineaciones 1 dia antes y era demasiado complaciente con BAUL y su camarilla



Estaba Clemente reciente (Saez vino después de Camacho) y conocedor de su falta de nivel quiso contentar a todos. Era un funcionario más que otra cosa que para la sub-21 estaba bien. Por cierto, seleccionador de la absoluta sin apenas partidos en primera división con otro equipo que no fuera el Athletic de Bilbao. Eso lo dice todo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Estaba Clemente reciente (Saez vino después de Camacho) y conocedor de su falta de nivel quiso contentar a todos. Era un funcionario más que otra cosa que para la sub-21 estaba bien. Por cierto, seleccionador de la absoluta sin apenas partidos en primera división con otro equipo que no fuera el Athletic de Bilbao. Eso lo dice todo.



y tambien poner de titular a ETXEBERRIA era un crimen de guerra


----------



## Vinicius Junior (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y tambien poner de titular a ETXEBERRIA era un crimen de guerra




Por cierto, ¿qué ha sido de Oyarzábal y Gerard Moreno, que estuvieron en la Eurocopa? De Adama Traoré ya ni pregunto.


----------



## Manoliko (8 Dic 2022)

¿Pero entonces a Luis Enrique no le renovamos y ya está? ¿Después de convertirnos en el hazmereir mundial? Nunca jamás vi a la selección española hacer un ridículo tan espantoso como en este mundial. Luis Enrique, Rubiales y unos cuantos más merecen pena de cárcel por alta traición.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Dic 2022)

yo creo que estamos confundidos, no hay que cambiar las reglas del fumbor sólo porque españa no pueda meter un gol, Portugal metió 6 ... habrá que cambiar otras cosas


----------



## spam (8 Dic 2022)

Que fichen a Jémez, cojones ya. Y que siga el despiporre.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> ...
> Nunca jamás vi a la selección española hacer un ridículo tan espantoso como en este mundial
> ...



no viste el mundial 2014, por ejemplo ?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El sistema puede ser flexible,
> 
> puedes empezar con 4-3-3 y mutar a un 4-2-3-1 sin apenas tocar nada,
> bajas un volante a apoyar al pivote y otro volante lo metes de mediapunta cerca del delantero,
> ...



Y lo agravas más cuando traes 26 jugadores calcados para jugar solo a eso. Lo dije antes de la lista: tráete a 20 de los tuyos y a 5-6 jugadores distintos para jugar a otra cosa, porque en un Mundial en algunos momentos tendrás que jugar a otra cosa. Y otra, demasiados chavales jóvenes que jamás se las han visto en estas. Pedri estaba desbordado, y mirabas al banquillo y solo estaba Koke como centrocampista. Lo mismo en la delantera: cambio de cromos, Ferran por Fati o Nico, Ause por Morata,... Solo había plan A.


----------



## Manoliko (8 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> no viste el mundial 2014, por ejemplo ?



Ni siquiera eso. Perder contra la asquerosa Marruecos es lo más bajo que se puede caer.

En 2014 llevabamos a una panda de millonarios viejos que lo habían ganado todo. Pero llevar a muchachos de la sub 23 y que no demuestren nada de hambre, no se reivindiquen, se dediquen a pasearse por su propio campo intercambiando el balón entre el portero y la defensa... ha sido demasiado ignominioso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> Lo que yo me pregunto es si, por ejemplo, el ultimo tiro de sarabia que pegó en el palo hubiera sido gol, qué valoraciones estaríamos haciendo ahora mismo?
> No diríamos que somos la leche, pero la valoración ante un mismo modelo de juego, entrenador y jugadores sería claramente otro.
> Y lo mismo en el caso de Alemania si no hubieran dado validez al gol de Japón, cuyo balón salió fuera



Mi valoración sigue siendo la misma desde hace 2 años. Si pasamos, nos elimina Purtugal o el primer rival con cara y ojos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Ni siquiera eso. Perder contra la asquerosa Marruecos es lo más bajo que se puede caer.
> 
> En 2014 llevabamos a una panda de millonarios viejos que lo habían ganado todo. Pero llevar a muchachos de la sub 23 y que no demuestren nada de hambre, no se reivindiquen, se dediquen a pasearse por su propio campo intercambiando el balón entre el portero y la defensa... ha sido demasiado ignominioso.



Entre otras cosas porque no sabían qué hacer, si no se las han visto en estas. La mayoría de la convocatoria no sabe lo que es ni siquiera jugar una champions, y 9 jugadores son de un far$a que lleva 2 años sin pasar la fase de grupos. Pedri igual será un crack en 5 años, pero ahora no lo es. A Javier y a Iniesta no se les dió el timón de la selección hasta que no estuvieron preparados para ello.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿qué ha sido de Oyarzábal y Gerard Moreno, que estuvieron en la Eurocopa? De Adama Traoré ya ni pregunto.



Oyarzabal y Gerard Moreno estaban en su última fase de recuperación de una lesión,

supongo que ya están disponibles,

pero al mundial no podían ir, aunque se hubieran recuperado no tenían ritmo de competición,

Adama Traore me lo hubiera llevado al mundial,
simplemente como un recurso,
para jugar a la contra, Nico en una banda y Adama en la otra,
(o en una defensa de tres con Adama y Balde de carrileros con toda la banda para ellos)

al igual que me llevaría a Joselu, un tanque de 1.92 m, el jugador que mas duelos aéreos gana en toda la liga,
contra Japón y Marruecos hubiera sido muy útil en los últimos 15 minutos para colgarle balones.









"Es un tanque". Joselu, el delantero trotamundos que pelea por ir al Mundial de Qatar


Joselu es uno de los delanteros españoles con mejor eficacia goleadora y está en un excelente estado de forma física. Tiene el desafío de entrar en la lista de Luis Enrique




www.elconfidencial.com





En una lista de 26 entran muchas alternativas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Es que no es lo mismo hacer el paco contra Rusia/Marruecos que Portugal/Alemania/Holanda, y recuerdo que el de Portugal fue un acoso y derribo de España. Paraguay yo ya sabia que íbamos a hacer el peor partido de todos por la psicología de cuartos en el mundial, y cuando fallo X.Alonso el penalti (que el arbitro nos la jugo al repetirlo) y luego hace Pique el penalti a Paraguay recuerdo de ver Vietnam
> 
> Pues lo de España no se, me parece que estamos en una fase como Italia/Alemania. De tener jugadores muy top a tener la mediocridad, yo creo que, salvo Pedri cogido con pinzas, no hay ningún español que sea jugador top50 mundial a día de hoy. Italia lleva ya con un estilo muy definido de juego rápido y directo que cuando le sale bien lo flipamos en las euros donde ha hecho buenas actuaciones pero luego tambien se atascan y llevan dos mundiales sin ir. España pues a mi por ejemplo me parece que individualmente somos peores que Alemania (Gnabry, Sane, Goretzka, Kimmich, Neuer/T.Stegen son tops) y hemos pasado el grupo y no ellos, y en la Euro tampoco me dio la impresión de ser peores que Italia. Yo creo que el tiki taka es un arma de doble filo tal y como esta la selección a día de hoy, creo que nos permite competir contra peces mayores que nosotros pero nos atasca demasiado contra rivales teóricamente inferiores porque les resulta muy fácil defendernos
> 
> LE creo que debería dimitir porque ha hecho una apuesta demasiado personal, no en el estilo que es el que es (de hecho, en el Barça recuerdo que se le criticaba que no era tiki taka porque era flexible y ahora se ha liado la manta a la cabeza), sino en la lista y se ha visto que faltaban variantes. Al final si vamos con un mediocentro Busquets-Gavi-Pedri esta claro a lo que vamos a jugar y, siendo realista y gustándome infinitamente mas el futbol directo, yo no veo tan fácil cambiar el estilo con los jugadores que tenemos



Por eso precisamente hay que tener plan B y saber contra quien juegas. Con rivales que se abren igual puedes jugar así, pero con Marruecos y Japones de la vida, NO.
Y lo que dices a mí me parece una tendencia de lo que está pasando en Europa a todos los niveles. No es casualidad que Italia, Alemania o España hayan caído tanto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Oyarzabal y Gerard Moreno estaban en su última fase de recuperación de una lesión,
> 
> supongo que ya están disponibles,
> 
> ...



A eso me refiero. Joselu es el mejor cabeceador de la liga. Adama es un tanque que te puede dar 15 minutos de potencia brutal. Canales puede sustituir al fundido Gavi, Merino puede hacer lo mismo que Busi o Koke, Fabián tiene chut desde fuera,...


----------



## Suprimo (8 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> no viste el mundial 2014, por ejemplo ?



Ese año ganó la liga el Atleti despves de mil, ¿casvalidac?


----------



## Vinicius Junior (8 Dic 2022)

Es un poco (bastante) off-topic, pero merece la pena.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Luis de la Fuente es un seleccionador interino (no queremos otro Iñaki Saez).
> 
> 
> ¿Preferís a Marcelino o a Valverde y por qué? A mí cualquiera de los dos me parece infinitamente menos flipao y más con los pies en el suelo que Luis Padrique, que es más de la escuela Quique Setién. Y con las medianías que tenemos infladas por France Football y otros medios me parece que vienen tiempos de ser prácticos, no grandiosos.



No van a traer a nadie que esté en un club. De la Fuente sería una cagada al estilo Sáez. No es lo mismo competir con chavales que competir con selecciones de verdad.

De los libres tienes a Marcelino, R. Martinez, Benitez, Caparrós,... Marcelino me parece la mejor opción. Y si quieres romper con todo, Caparrós o Clemente.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A eso me refiero. Joselu es el mejor cabeceador de la liga. Adama es un tanque que te puede dar 15 minutos de potencia brutal. Canales puede sustituir al fundido Gavi, Merino puede hacer lo mismo que Busi o Koke, Fabián tiene chut desde fuera,...



Si, tener un plan B y un plan C,

no dejarlo todo en manos del Gili Taka,

además haciendo experimentos y poniendo a los jugadores en posiciones que no son suyas,

contra Marruecos salió con tres jugadores en posiciones que no son suyas,

Rodri que es pivote...central
Asensio que es interior/mediapunta...de nueve
Llorente que es volante...lateral derecho.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> De los libres tienes a Marcelino, R. Martinez, Benitez, Caparrós,... Marcelino me parece la mejor opción. Y si quieres romper con todo, Caparrós o *Clemente*.



Es muy temprano para beber.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Ni siquiera eso. Perder contra la asquerosa Marruecos es lo más bajo que se puede caer.
> En 2014 llevabamos a una panda de millonarios viejos que lo habían ganado todo.
> 
> *Pero llevar a muchachos de la sub 23 y que no demuestren nada de hambre, no se reivindiquen, se dediquen a pasearse por su propio campo intercambiando el balón entre el portero y la defensa... ha sido demasiado ignominioso.*



hemos muerto con nuestra _idea _...


gñé


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Podría ser peor.

Si pasamos los penaltis, el Marca y el AS hablarían de épica, nos barren en cuartos y lo darían por bueno y nos quedamos como estamos otros 4 años.

No hay colacso que por bien no venga


----------



## Manoliko (8 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> hemos muerto con nuestra _idea _...
> 
> 
> gñé



Lo de gñé hace muchos años que ya no hace gracia.

Hay alguien que está haciendo las cosas muy mal en el futbol base. No tiene sentido llevar a viejas glorias que no están ya por la labor de esforzarse (no es la edad lo malo, sino la falta de ganas) pero dar una oportunidad a una generación joven y que hagan el ridículo y muestren una actitud como si la cosa no fuese con ellos es jodidamente lamentable. Es para no convocar nunca jamás a la mayoría de ellos. Se merecen ser abucheados por los aficionados, y encima se fueron de vacaciones, ni siquiera llegaron al aeropuerto a dar la cara.

Los jugadores que van representando a España tienen que ser conscientes de que representan al país, y que si eso no les llena de orgullo y les supone una responsabilidad, sino están dispuestos a dejarse la piel en el campo, mejor que no vengan, que renuncien a ello. Como dirían los argentinos, no queremos más pechofríos.

Tenemos una selección de mierda, la peor que yo recuerdo, jugadores muy mediocres/malos que no pueden aspirar a ganar un mundial, y de pasar habríamos perdido igualmente contra Portugal. Pero contra la puta Marruecos no se perdió por inferior calidad técnica, sino por un mal planteamiento táctico y falta de ganas de los jugadores españoles. Y eso no lo perdono.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Es muy temprano para beber.



Por eso he dicho *SI QUIERES ROMPER CON TODO. *Pero no me parecería mal para despertar a todos estos niñatos.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (8 Dic 2022)

Yo sólo digo que como Luis Enrique coja al Atleti y muera con sus ideas lo lleva a Segunda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Lo de gñé hace muchos años que ya no hace gracia.
> 
> Hay alguien que está haciendo las cosas muy mal en el futbol base. No tiene sentido llevar a viejas glorias que no están ya por la labor de esforzarse (no es la edad lo malo, sino la falta de ganas) pero dar una oportunidad a una generación joven y que hagan el ridículo y muestren una actitud como si la cosa no fuese con ellos es jodidamente lamentable. Es para no convocar nunca jamás a la mayoría de ellos. Se merecen ser abucheados por los aficionados, y encima se fueron de vacaciones, ni siquiera llegaron al aeropuerto a dar la cara.
> 
> Los jugadores que van representando a España tienen que ser conscientes de que representan al país, y que si eso no les llena de orgullo y les supone una responsabilidad, sino están dispuestos a dejarse la piel en el campo, mejor que no vengan, que renuncien a ello. Como dirían los argentinos, no queremos más pechofríos. Contra la puta Marruecos no se perdió por inferior calidad técnica, sino por un mal planteamiento táctico y falta de ganas de los jugadores españoles.



Además que ellos jamás van a asumir la responsabilidad de la derrrota precisamente porque son muy jóvenes. La derrota va a recaer en Busi, Alba, Koke, Morralla,... que son los veteranos.

Y vuelvo a repetir que la broma de la portería se tiene que acabar ya. Kepa fijo ya.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Hay alguien que está haciendo las cosas muy mal en el futbol base ...



lo escuché el otro día de boca de un ojeador ( no recuerdo quién era ), con la milonga del rondismo y el centrocuentismo se está olvidando lo esencial del fútbol ( en España, me refiero ), cuando los entrenadores quieren un central tienen que buscar fuera porque se nos ha amanerado el fútbol base y la contundencia está tan bien vista como el heteropatriarcado .... No cabe un tonto más


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Yo sólo digo que como Luis Enrique coja al Atleti y muera con sus ideas lo lleva a Segunda.



Qué miedo. No sé a qué panfleto anti atlético se le habrá ocurrido esa idea pero hay que tener mala leche pa querernos encasquetar al Lucho por decreto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> lo escuché el otro día de boca de un ojeador ( no recuerdo quién era ), con la milonga del rondismo y el centrocuentismo se está olvidando lo esencial del fútbol ( en España, me refiero ), cuando los entrenadores quieren un central tienen que buscar fuera porque se nos ha amanerado el fútbol base y la contundencia está tan bien vista como el heteropatriarcado .... No cabe un tonto más



Ni delanteros. Desde que ganamos todos los chavales quieren ser centrocuentistas. Y el gran error es hacer que todas las inferiores jueguen igual también. Ganar nos ha llevado a esto. Somos muy extremistas en este país.


----------



## xilebo (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (8 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique ya es historia de la Selección


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Ni un pelo de tonto


----------



## The Replicant (8 Dic 2022)

...y que cierre la puerta al salir

taluecs


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Luis Enrique ya es historia de la Selección



país muy muy inquietante, cuando te quieren mandar a tomar por culo te dan las gracias, ni en eso se da la cara


----------



## xilebo (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (8 Dic 2022)

*Luis Enrique se va; De la Fuente, favorito*

La RFEF anuncia el cese del entrenador gijonés como seleccionador de España. Tras el actual técnic de la Sub-21, Marcelino y ‘Bob’ Martínez son los candidatos.


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Th89 (8 Dic 2022)

Se acabó la era Tabique  

Que lleve tanta paz como descanso deja.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Y siguen dale que te pego con que tenemos futuro de jóvenes sin presente

El futuro se construye con presente, no con promesas.

No estáis haciendo ningún favos a esos jóvenes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Luis Enrique ya es historia de la Selección



Hasta me da pena y todo. Quizás en un futuro pueda volver.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> país muy muy inquietante, cuando te quieren mandar a tomar por culo te dan las gracias, ni en eso se da la cara



Me extraña que no se haga ni una triste rueda de prensa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me extraña que no se haga ni una triste rueda de prensa.



O un twticht


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿qué ha sido de Oyarzábal y Gerard Moreno, que estuvieron en la Eurocopa? De Adama Traoré ya ni pregunto.



gerard moreno y oyarzabal estaban toda la temporada lesionados,,y el traore ese lleva al asombrosa cifra de 1 gol en 2 temporadas...y eso que UN casi acabado costa tuvo que darle esa asistencia en el wolves


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

A los jóvenes se les enseña a jubar al fúmbol. Gavi tiene que aprender a jubar al fúmbol. Le sobra coraje y le falta visión de juebo. A Pedris al contrario. Yo qué sé, necesitan que les orienten, no que les cuenten cuentos.


----------



## xilebo (8 Dic 2022)

*Así es Luis de la Fuente, principal candidato a dirigir La Roja*

Con personalidad, pero también flexible en asuntos como el modelo de juego, el seleccionador Sub-21 ha tenido entre sus manos a la mayoría de los actuales internacionales absolutos.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (8 Dic 2022)

The dream is over.


----------



## Manoliko (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1285073



No jodas. No puede ser verdad que dijera eso. ¿Es una portada falsa verdad?


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Dic 2022)

Culerdos a la cueva en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Ni siquiera eso. Perder contra la asquerosa Marruecos es lo más bajo que se puede caer.
> 
> En 2014 llevabamos a una panda de millonarios viejos que lo habían ganado todo. Pero llevar a muchachos de la sub 23 y que no demuestren nada de hambre, no se reivindiquen, se dediquen a pasearse por su propio campo intercambiando el balón entre el portero y la defensa... ha sido demasiado ignominioso.



en 2014 la planificacion fue lamentabla...mas tras habernos dado una triple paliza con una final de copa liga y champions en una semana,,un amistoso en florida..,y demas broncas internas entre los del barsa y atletico...VILLA fue ignorado a pesar de haber marcado 16 goles... ISCO ,carvajal,thiago,koke algunos convocados pero ni puestos de titular ,,todo lo que pudo salir mal SALIO mal ... y el marques debio dimitir... MIRA el europeo sub de 2013


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hasta me da pena y todo. Quizás en un futuro pueda volver.



Eso, que vuelva...pero al Barça.


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (8 Dic 2022)

Parece que finalmente la Federación le dio la patada a Lucho. El calvo no tiene un pelo de tonto y sabía que si no entregaba la cabeza de LE las miradas se iban a posar en su calva

Para el próximo entrenador la Federacion debería de buscar alguien que potenciase un poco el aspecto creativo, la libertad ofensiva...

Los jugadores españoles no son tan malos atacando como ha parecido estos días, el futbol es un estado de animo, los que hace poco parecian malos pueden parecer buenos en otro ritmo y otro estilo... 

Uno de los peligros del futbol de posesión, sore todo cuando no se practica a altas velocidades es que acaba arruinando el aspecto ofensivo, el ataque se vuelve burocratico, no se quiere arriesgar pero sin riesgo no hay triunfo posible. El jugador esta tan preocupado por mantener la posesión que duda a la hora de arriesgar, y ese momento de duda hace que pierda una décima de segundo, esa ventana temporal que solo aparece durante un instante, esa décima tan necesaria para superar la defensa, para que salga la pared, etc. Además, como el 90 % de las veces la decisión del pase esta orientado a la posesión y a "jugar por fuera" muchos desmarques ya no se tiran, el juego se vuelve capa vez mas estatico, la bola se ralentiza y cuando llega a las bandas no hay espacio para el dribbling y vuelta a empezar... Se entra así en un circulo vicioso infernal.

El futura entrenador debería poner el acento en el riesgo, en la libertad. "Defender con orden, atacar con libertad", esa debería ser la nueva consigna de la Seleçao. En el futbol, como en la vida, hay que atacar sin miedo, sin duda. No pasa nada por que se fallen pases y se pierda la bola, el jugador no puede estar obsesionado con la posesión, tiene que ejecturar el pase en cuanto aparece en su imaginación, si la jugada no sale se presiona después de perdida y se recupera y se vuelve a atacar...


----------



## Manoliko (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> en 2014 la planificacion fue lamentabla...mas tras habernos dado una triple paliza con una final de copa liga y champions en una semana,,un amistoso en florida..,y demas broncas internas entre los del barsa y atletico...VILLA fue ignorado a pesar de haber marcado 16 goles... ISCO ,carvajal,thiago,koke algunos convocados pero ni puestos de titular ,,todo lo que pudo salir mal SALIO mal ... y el marques debio dimitir... MIRA el europeo sub de 2013



Pero si yo no niego todo eso. En esa época los jugadores españoles del atleti estaban en un estado de forma y de acierto brutal, y prefirió convocar o poner a jugar a viejas glorias que llegaban lesionados.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> No jodas. No puede ser verdad que dijera eso. ¿Es una portada falsa verdad?



Ha borrado el tweet, pero en la radio alguien dijo algo parecido.


----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me extraña que no se haga ni una triste rueda de prensa.



Un Twitch de varias horas sería lo suyo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Pero si yo no niego todo eso. En esa época los jugadores españoles del atleti estaban en un estado de forma y de acierto brutal, y prefirió convocar o poner a jugar a viejas glorias que llegaban lesionados.



no convoco ni a raul garcia ni a GABI.. ni puso a juanfran torres,,,y la delantera mas en forma de la liga que eran COSTA y VILLA nunca los puso juntos...porque el marques odiaba a los delanteros ya que se le subio lo del falso 9 a la cabeza


----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Así es Luis de la Fuente, principal candidato a dirigir La Roja*
> 
> Con personalidad, pero también flexible en asuntos como el modelo de juego, el seleccionador Sub-21 ha tenido entre sus manos a la mayoría de los actuales internacionales absolutos.



Huele a basurilla que lo ponen porque es de la confianza de la Mafia federativa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que es posible que LE haya dimitido él cuando se ha dado cuenta de que sus "guerreros" le han fallado y que posiblemente alguno de los que él desechó le habrían respondido mucho mejor. ¿A quien iba a convocar ahora si ya ha desechado a un huevo de jugadores?

En la radio diciendo que hay que llevar a De la Fuente porque tiene "don de gentes".


----------



## xilebo (8 Dic 2022)

*Un centrocampo digno de Europa League*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Huele a basurilla que lo ponen porque es de la confianza de la Mafia federativa.



ey pero USA EL 4-4-2 ...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Además que ellos jamás van a asumir la responsabilidad de la derrrota precisamente porque son muy jóvenes. La derrota va a recaer en Busi, Alba, Koke, Morralla,... que son los veteranos.
> 
> Y vuelvo a repetir que la broma de la portería se tiene que acabar ya. Kepa fijo ya.



De gea que pasó con él? Fue negarse a saludar al presidente y dejar de ir a la selección .
Kepa es un tío que se negó a salir del campo una vez, no lo llevo ni aunque me pague su representante o sea mi yerno.
Esas cosas no pueden hacerse, por eso prefieren poner al macaco saltarín ese mendy antes, y eso que es malo pero malo malo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ey pero USA EL 4-4-2 ...



notese como hay hasta 4 españoles en el area pequeña y no en el medio campo como ante marruecos


----------



## xilebo (8 Dic 2022)

*A tus amiguitos te los llevas de cañas, no a un Mundial.*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> De gea que pasó con él? Fue negarse a saludar al presidente y dejar de ir a la selección .
> Kepa es un tío que se negó a salir del campo una vez, no lo llevo ni aunque me pague su representante o sea mi yerno.
> Esas cosas no pueden hacerse, por eso prefieren poner al macaco saltarín ese mendy antes, y eso que es malo pero malo malo



de gea alterna dias donde lo para todo cual gato..y otros donde hace cagadas incomprensibles


----------



## Manoliko (8 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> De gea que pasó con él? Fue negarse a saludar al presidente y dejar de ir a la selección .
> Kepa es un tío que se negó a salir del campo una vez, no lo llevo ni aunque me pague su representante o sea mi yerno.
> Esas cosas no pueden hacerse, por eso prefieren poner al macaco saltarín ese mendy antes, y eso que es malo pero malo malo



¿Que coño tiene de malo no aplaudir a Sanchez?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hasta me da pena y todo. Quizás en un futuro pueda volver.



es el mundo al revés, si lees las respuestas compruebas que los que toda la vida odiaban a la selección por definición ahora se escandalizan y dicen que sin LE España está perdida ... hacía tiempo que todo este debate estaba envenenado


----------



## Tadeus (8 Dic 2022)

No sé quién es este del vídeo, me lo recomendó el algoritmo, pero es el análisis más certero según mi punto de vista de lo que está pasando con el fútbol español en los últimos años.


----------



## Barrunto (8 Dic 2022)

Por Dios, Luis de la Fuente no, continuismo puro, más Tiki Taka desfasado. En los Juegos Olímpicos se jugó a lo mismo: mil toques, rivales encerrados, prorrogas en todos los cruces.


----------



## The Replicant (8 Dic 2022)

...suena Lotina

Para acabar decepcionando mas vale empezar ya decepcionados

taluecs


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Los 7 errores de Luis Enrique que condenaron a España


Desde las convocatorias, con polémicas ausencias, a la forma de gestionar el grupo, todo gira alrededor de la figura de un entrenador cuestionado.




as.com






Todo en la vida tiene una porqué. El batacazo mundialista de España también. Luis Enrique aparece como el gran señalado por la gestión que ha realizado desde la convocatoria hasta decisiones tácticas durante los transcursos de los partidos. Esta es la radiografía de un fiasco mayúsculo.

*1. La Lista de 26*

Ningún seleccionador tuvo nunca antes tanto para elegir. Del Bosque ganó en Sudáfrica con una lista de 23 jugadores en la que incluyó dos delanteros de área: Torres y Llorente, que finalmente fue el jugador que marcó el gol ante Portugal cuando España tuvo que enviar balones al área. *Luis Enrique, sin embargo, decidió llamar a un sólo ‘9′ puro, Morata, y dejó en casa a los tres máximos goleadores de la Liga: Iago Aspas, Borja Iglesias y Joselu*. Contra Japón terminó metiendo balones a la olla... para que los rematara Ansu Fati. Otras ausencias, como las de Canales o Sergio Ramos, también le fueron reclamadas.

*2. Morata, suplente*

La consecuencia de llevar un sólo hombre puro de área, Morata, terminó siendo una losa para el propio Morata. El punta del Atlético jugó a ratos y se marcha de Qatar con tres goles. *Luis Enrique le negó la titularidad porque no podía quedarse sin un goleador si los partidos se ponían cuesta arriba. Resultado: Morata suplente. *De haber tenido un reemplazo, como cualquiera de los tres primeros goleadores nacionales que se dejó en España, Morata habría sido titular. Pero España se ha perdido en la horizontalidad porque no ha tenido gol y su mejor rematador ha sido suplente.

*3. El lío con el 2

En la lista sólo había un ‘9′, pero aparecían dos laterales derechos, Azpilicueta y Carvajal, y un tercero asimilado, Marcos Llorente, que fue el terminó jugando el partido decisivo contra Marruecos.* No es muy comprensible que Luis Enrique lleve especialistas para una posición y ponga a un tercero que no lo es, aunque pueda jugar ahí. Por poder, todos podrían jugar de casi todo, pero no es lo más acertado. Con ese cambio, además, resta confianza tanto a Carvajal como a Azpilicueta, aunque el navarro llegó al último partido con molestias.

*4. El barullo con el 5

Si los laterales no han tenido confianza, ¿qué se puede decir de los centrales? Se trajo a cuatro jugadores para esa posición y terminó jugando ahí con Rodrigo, un pivote. *Rodrigo ha hecho un buen mundial, pero a cambio de hacer un sacrificio del que también sale perjudicado Busquets, que ante la falta de reemplazo acabó fundido. Ahí podría haber jugado Guillamón, pero llegó a Qatar recuperándose de un esguince de rodilla, que ésa es otra, y no ha jugado ni un minuto en todo el Mundial.

*5. Cambios a capricho*

En general, la dirección técnica de la Selección no parece llevar una línea concreta, sino que más bien parece responder al capricho del seleccionador.* Los cambios en los partidos, igual. **La mejor prueba la sustitución del mejor jugador de España, Gavi, justo cuando el partido más le necesitaba.** Pero no ha sido el único hecho reseñable. *El reparto de minutos en el lateral izquierdo, con Balde y Jordi Alba, uno de los mejores en el torneo, tampoco tiene una explicación razonable.

*6. El Pelotazo

Unai Simón se vio obligado a tomar riesgos con el juego de pies, que no es su fuerte.* Por no dar un pelotazo nos metió Japón el gol con el que inició la remontada. Luis Enrique se molesta cuando le preguntan por esta cuestión, pero ha sido, claramente, el talón de Aquiles de España, amén de los penaltis. El discurso del seleccionador, además, no se corresponde con el de los futbolistas. Alguno ha reconocido en privado que en más de una ocasión le hubiera gustado evitar riesgos con un pelotazo, pero no se atrevió.

*7. Sin plan B*

El traje de Luis Enrique para la Selección es siempre el mismo. No hay variedad. Y según avanzaban los minutos, los rivales iban cogiéndole la medida. Ante esto pasó lo inevitable: *España se ha perdido en un mar de pases horizontales que terminaban en ninguna parte.* Según el seleccionador, que sacó pecho tras la goleada ante Costa Rica (el peor rival de España en la historia de la Copa del Mundo) la Selección nunca tuvo un problema de gol. España se marcha eliminada en octavos de final del Mundial con dos goles en los siguientes tres partidos al del debut.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

Barrunto dijo:


> Por Dios, Luis de la Fuente no, continuismo puro, más Tiki Taka desfasado. En los Juegos Olímpicos se jugó a lo mismo: mil toques, rivales encerrados, prorrogas en todos los cruces.



se te olvida que eran unas condiciones INFERNALES ..los mamelucos nos lesionaron a 2 jugadores vitales..?y la mitad de la plantilla venia de jugar la EURO?..pero al menos TENIAMOS A MAÑACO MIR...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

Barrunto dijo:


> Por Dios, Luis de la Fuente no, continuismo puro, más Tiki Taka desfasado. En los Juegos Olímpicos se jugó a lo mismo: mil toques, rivales encerrados, prorrogas en todos los cruces.



eran los rivales quienes se encerraban,pero vamos cualquier partido de españa habia mas jugadores en ataque que ayer ante marruecos...ni punto de comparacion con el coñazo de los mil toques con asensio de falso 9


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

Luis de la Fuente es otro funcionario,

más de lo mismo.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2022)

El fútbol necesita cierta renovación.

A mi la idea que más me gusta son las sanciones de tiempo por tarjeta amarilla, como en el rugby. 10 minutos con uno menos.

Respecto al nuevo seleccionador, seguramente sea De la Fuente o Marcelino.


----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> ...suena Lotina
> 
> Para acabar decepcionando mas vale empezar ya decepcionados
> 
> taluecs



al menos Lotina es un buen tipo, no un chulo como LE


----------



## Vinicius Junior (8 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>




Vaya panda de mentirosos: lo echan e intentan vender que es él el que renuncia, como la novia despechada.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Luis de la Fuente es otro funcionario,
> 
> más de lo mismo.



en serio has estado en coma en toda la sub 21 desde hace un lustro?


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Gavi y Pedris así no sirven pa na. Habría que fusionarlos y luego duplicarlos. Les faltan 5 años pa ser fumbolistas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

A TODOS los que decis LUIS de la fuente,, y tal...alguien se ha visto un partido de la sub 21 del ULTIMO LUSTRO?


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> en serio has estado en coma en toda la sub 21 desde hace un lustro?



Me vi las olimpiadas y juega a lo mismo,

ese calvo fue el que no quiso a Ramos en los juegos olímpicos porque "ya tenía su grupo",

para mi eso es desperdiciar tener a un jugador de élite en tu equipo,
es no querer tener a los mejores.

Es mejor Vallejo que Ramos?

El calvo es otro subnormal más


----------



## barullo (8 Dic 2022)

¿Sabéis que hay un tecnico que es muy bueno y no se habla de él? 

Se llama Caparrós


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Me vi las olimpiadas y juega a lo mismo,
> 
> ese calvo fue el que no quiso a Ramos en los juegos olímpicos porque "ya tenía su grupo",
> 
> ...



RAMOS ESTa acabado...amas que estaba lesionado cada 2 por tres en esa temporada...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Sabéis que hay un tecnico que es muy bueno y no se habla de él?
> 
> Se llama Caparrós



un 4.4.2 no le cuadrara al mundo deportivo....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Me vi las olimpiadas y juega a lo mismo,
> 
> ese calvo fue el que no quiso a Ramos en los juegos olímpicos porque "ya tenía su grupo",
> 
> ...



te parece lo MISMO en serio?  ahi veo contras,disparos,a 2 DELANTEROS... VAMOS todo lo contrario a ante marruecos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Se confirma la cagada:









Oficial: Luis Enrique no sigue; De la Fuente, nuevo seleccionador


La RFEF le habría comunicado que su ciclo al frente de la Selección Española habría terminado. Tras el seleccionador Sub-21, Marcelino y 'Bob' Martínez.




as.com


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

Luis de la Fuente es el nuevo seleccionador... me imagino que ya lo habréis comentado.


*Luis de la Fuente es el nuevo seleccionador de España*
Rubiales opta por un hombre de la casa para sustituir a Luis Enrique


----------



## xilebo (8 Dic 2022)

Mateu Lahoz pita el Argentina Holanda, se masca la tragedia


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Luis de la Fuente es el nuevo seleccionador... me imagino que ya lo habréis comentado.
> 
> 
> *Luis de la Fuente es el nuevo seleccionador de España*
> Rubiales opta por un hombre de la casa para sustituir a Luis Enrique



Es oficial?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Vinicius Junior (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me extraña que no se haga ni una triste rueda de prensa.



Porque no hay acuerdo: ha sido destituido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Luis de la fuenva va a durar lo que tarden en colocarnos a otro Lucho.


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

Vaaamoooos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Luis de la fuenva va a durar lo que tarden en colocarnos a otro Lucho.



a menos convocara a DELANTEROS altos...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



es igualito a mr white, nos han colocado al perro de seleccionador ?

mecagoenlalechemerche


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Es oficial?



Sí. Lo están anunciando en todos los medios.


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (8 Dic 2022)

Pues si, es oficial. 

Luis de la Fuente es más de lo mismo. No dura dos telediarios. Reitero lo dicho en mi anterior post. Necesitamos otro tipo de entrenador...en fin, que le vaya bien porque esos significaría que la Selección gana pero no lo veo...


----------



## xilebo (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Vamos de Malaga a Malagon  encima se encuentra con las semifinales de la liga de naciones en junio


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Tienen que tener a alguno, no pueden dejar la selección sin selepsionadorj.

Qué desastre. Colacsos que no se pueden de saber e improvisaciones sobre la marcha.

tamos perdiditos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Luis de la fuenva va a durar lo que tarden en colocarnos a otro Lucho.



pues sí...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (8 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Que coño tiene de malo no aplaudir a Sanchez?



Para mí nada. De hecho me empezó a caer bien a raíz de eso.
Digo que desde que lo hizo ya no volvió a jugar creo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Luis de la Fuente, sustituto de Luis Enrique en la Selección: resumen del 9 de diciembre


Sigue la última hora de la Selección Española tras su eliminación en el Mundial de Qatar hoy, 9 de diciembre de 2022.




as.com


----------



## Octubrista (8 Dic 2022)

Más de lo mismo, al menos De la Fuente no creo que se dedique a hacer de streamer.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Más de lo mismo, al menos De la Fuente no creo que se dedique a hacer de streamer.



En serio has visto algún partido de la sub 21 en los últimos 6 años?..


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

La Federación, con toda la mierda que tiene detrás, pone a uno de la "casa". No le interesa meter ahora, veremos a ver conforme pase el tiempo, a otro entrenador de un perfil distinto al de de la Fuente.


----------



## JAG63 (8 Dic 2022)

¿Cuales son los meritos del tal Fuente para ser seleccionador?


----------



## El Pionero (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Luis de la Fuente es el nuevo seleccionador... me imagino que ya lo habréis comentado.
> 
> 
> *Luis de la Fuente es el nuevo seleccionador de España*
> Rubiales opta por un hombre de la casa para sustituir a Luis Enrique



O te sale un Iñaki Sáez o un Del Bosque.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> La Federación, con toda la mierda que tiene detrás, pone a uno de la "casa". No le interesa meter ahora, veremos a ver conforme pase el tiempo, a otro entrenador de un perfil distinto al de de la Fuente.



Y otro .en serio habéis visto algún partido de la sub21antes de soltar la primera chorrada que se os ocurre?..


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los 7 errores de Luis Enrique que condenaron a España
> 
> 
> Desde las convocatorias, con polémicas ausencias, a la forma de gestionar el grupo, todo gira alrededor de la figura de un entrenador cuestionado.
> ...



Muy buen artículo, todo es acertado.

Yo tenía una opinión de LE, pensaba que era más "profesional",

pero viendo sus directos cambié de opinión,

la sensación era de relajación absoluta,

no estudiaban al rival, solo veían un vídeo el día antes y ya, una charleta táctica y pista,
"No quiero agobiar con mucha información a mis chicos"

no practicaban con la alineación titular los días anteriores al partido,
"Todos pueden jugar y lo saben, la alineación la doy horas antes del partido"

  

Esto significa que Llorente no sabía que sería lateral derecho hasta un rato antes del partido.

Todo lo basaba en su idea de juego inamovible, y que el rival hiciera los ajustes.

Otra era su staff,
el Rafel ese era un niñato subnormal, con la tablet bla bla,
el psicólogo un flipao brasas insoportable,
y el calvo fisio un personaje,

todos muy saludables y deportistas, con un ego hasta el infinito,
unos pijos de la hostia, parecían los típicos funcionarios que veranean en Cabo de Gata con su camping car alquilado,
"Oye, que somos muy aventureros"

Ahora entiendo que no vayan gente con carácter tipo Aspas o Ramos,

estos dos no pegan en ese ambiente de chupipandi.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> O te sale un Iñaki Sáez o un Del Bosque.



O un Lopetegui que llevo a una selección invicta y la más goleadora de Europa.. haciendo todo lo contrario que hizo delbosque en 2014


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y otro .en serio habéis visto algún partido de la sub21antes de soltar la primera chorrada que se os ocurre?..



Los he visto todos los partidos.

La Federación está podrida y de La fuente es cierto que tiene ciertas diferencias en el juego por banda por ejemplo, con respecto a lo de Luis Enrique y que ha contado con Oyarzaban, Mikel Merino y algunos otros jugadores. Otra cosa es que llegado el caso y tenga que tomar decisiones, veremos a ver.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y otro .en serio habéis visto algún partido de la sub21antes de soltar la primera chorrada que se os ocurre?..



yo no he seguido mucho la suc21. Sé que hay chavalada ahí, que eso no quiere decir na de na en el fúmbol real, pero no sé qué "idea" tiene ni na.

Tú cómo lo ves?


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> ¿Cuales son los meritos del tal Fuente para ser seleccionador?



Mírate el año 2015 por ej.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Los he visto todos los partidos.
> 
> La Federación está podrida y de La fuente es cierto que tiene ciertas diferencias en el juego por banda por ejemplo, con respecto a lo de Luis Enrique y que ha contado con Oyarzaban, Mikel Merino y algunos otros jugadores. Otra cosa es que llegado el caso y tenga que tomar decisiones, veremos a ver.



hasta CHUTAMOS desde fuera el area y todo...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Dic 2022)

San fockao a LE


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Mírate el año 2015 por ej.



en 2015 estaba CELADES de seleccionador...y a pesar de el llegamos a una final de europeo gracias a SAUL


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> hasta CHUTAMOS desde fuera el area y todo...



Pero que una cosa son categorías inferiores y otra muy distinta la absoluta y tomar decisiones.


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> en 2015 estaba CELADES de seleccionador...y a pesar de el llegamos a una final de europeo gracias a SAUL



La sub 15


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> La sub 15



en la sub 15 aun son virgenes en su mayor parte...,,,en teoria..no saco mucha info de ahi...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Pero que una cosa son categorías inferiores y otra muy distinta la absoluta y tomar decisiones.



pues convoca a los que en mas forma estan,,o juegan,,como hacia lopetegui..,,nada de amigos o yernos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Mateu Lahoz pita el Argentina Holanda, se masca la tragedia



Pues entre blaugranas y ex-blaugranas, va a dejar a ambos equipos en cuadro como se lie a sacar tarjetas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

aun recuerdo LA DE BILIS que solto el MARCA con la primera convocatoria tras la marcha de delbosque







MIRAR QUE HEREJIA 3 delanteros puros


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues convoca a los que en mas forma estan,,o juegan,,como hacia lopetegui..,,nada de amigos o yernos



Te encanta y apasiona Lopetegui eh.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Dic 2022)

Entonces, cuándo decís que sale Laporta a comunicar que Xavi no sigue y LE es el nuevo entrenador del Barça?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> La Federación, con toda la mierda que tiene detrás, pone a uno de la "casa". No le interesa meter ahora, veremos a ver conforme pase el tiempo, a otro entrenador de un perfil distinto al de de la Fuente.



Si viene otro que por lo menos no te venda la moto ya lo doy por bueno. Hemos perdido con Japón ( podíamos haber quedado eliminados ) y hemos dado una imágen de impotencia y de cobardía terribles contra Marruecos, dejando pasar todo el partido y prórroga sin buscar alternativas a nuestra inoperancia atacante.

LE estaba muy quemado y los que le querían, en su mayor parte, era por razones ajenas a la selección, cosa que me da igual, barsa-madrid-atleti-equipos vascos- bla bla bla ... pero es un hecho que era así y eso es negativo. No creo que fuera a rectificar, porque el entorno de este señor deliraba como en una secta y lo más seguro es que quisieran ganar jugando a lo mismo para restregárselo en las narices a los antis.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2022)

A que hora jugamos hoy compañeros???


----------



## TNTcl (8 Dic 2022)

A mí no me gusta Luis Enrique, pero no toda la culpa es de él. Los jugadores se han relajado, no miran a portería, no se mueven, no buscan ideas, no se asocian, que sí, que la mayor culpa es del seleccionador que les quita ESA responsabilidad que DEBE recaer en ellos.

Con España, todos los equipos se encierran, todos..., por que saben que les cae la del pulpo, entre otras cosas.

Pero, por Dios, hay que saber abrir la lata, como dicen los petardos de comentaristas.

Los jugadores son válidos, pero hay muchísimos más que jugarían en cualquier selección del mundo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Te encanta y apasiona Lopetegui eh.









mira que herejia para los talibanes del tiki taka..3 DELANTEROS 9 puros convocados..lo nunca visto tras años de un delbosque que chocheaba


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> A mí no me gusta Luis Enrique, pero no toda la culpa es de él. Los jugadores se han relajado, no miran a portería, no se mueven, no buscan ideas, no se asocian, que sí, que la mayor culpa es del seleccionador que les quita ESA responsabilidad que DEBE recaer en ellos.
> 
> Con España, todos los equipos se encierran, todos..., por que saben que les cae la del pulpo, entre otras cosas.
> 
> ...



y eso tambien es culpa de LUCHO ,por no ver que se iban a plantar su bus,,y no tener MAS DELANTEROS ,,solo convoco a morata


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

ahora compara la convocatoria para el mundial 2018 






ala 3 DELANTEROS 9 DE VERDAD


----------



## Octubrista (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Muy buen artículo, todo es acertado.
> 
> Yo tenía una opinión de LE, pensaba que era más "profesional",
> 
> ...



Ya lo comenté hace días, Luis Enrique da el perfil del personaje que en un departamento de empresa se rodea de aduladores y mediocres, para que no le hagan sombra.

El típico que capa a los brillantes y aptos, para que no le hagan sombra.

En ese tipo de equipos (sea una empresa, o un equipo deportivo) cuando hay un problema, no saben sobreponerse, no hay profesionales con personalidad para tomar la iniciativa.

Lo que ha pasado responde a lo anterior.

Se puede asumir que deportivamente te supere un equipo inferior porque te ha ganado el planteamiento y supo competir. 
Lo que es inasumible es esa falta de humildad y desconexión con la realidad, tanto de los responsables técnicos, como los jugadores, que se creían que con la táctica de piñón fijo, de tocar y tocar, y mantener la posesión, era suficiente.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo creo que es posible que LE haya dimitido él cuando se ha dado cuenta de que sus "guerreros" le han fallado y que posiblemente alguno de los que él desechó le habrían respondido mucho mejor. ¿A quien iba a convocar ahora si ya ha desechado a un huevo de jugadores?
> 
> En la radio diciendo que hay que llevar a De la Fuente porque tiene "don de gentes".




No: lo han echado, independientemente de lo que él quisiera. El comunicado de la Federación es muy claro.[/QUOTE]


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> A mí no me gusta Luis Enrique, pero no toda la culpa es de él. Los jugadores se han relajado, no miran a portería, no se mueven, no buscan ideas, no se asocian, que sí, que la mayor culpa es del seleccionador que les quita ESA responsabilidad que DEBE recaer en ellos.
> 
> Con España, todos los equipos se encierran, todos..., por que saben que les cae la del pulpo, entre otras cosas.
> 
> ...



Luis Tabique metió el patón gordo. Sin alternativas, sin un plan B. Nada. El principal culpable. Rafa Mir, Borja Iglesias por no decir más futbolistas. Una cosa es que pueden que no sean mejores que los que ha seleccionado, pero tienes que tener otros perfiles por si pasa lo que ocurrió.


----------



## TNTcl (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y eso tambien es culpa de LUCHO ,por no ver que se iban a plantar su bus,,y no tener MAS DELANTEROS ,,solo convoco a morata



Naturalmente que es culpa de él. Pero si es que TODOS los equipos le juegan igual a España, TODOS ACOJONAOS y encerraos. Y lo hacen siempre, salvo un Costa Rica, y miren.

Para mí es incomprensible cómo ha planteado el mundial.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Naturalmente que es culpa de él. Pero si es que TODOS los equipos le juegan igual a España, TODOS ACOJONAOS y encerraos. Y lo hacen siempre, salvo un Costa Rica, y miren.
> 
> Para mí es incomprensible cómo ha planteado el mundial.



SI lo se llevo viendo el autobus desde 2008 cuando ganamos la euro...la cosa es tocar rapido y ACABAR la jugada como sea..y convocar a mañacos como llorente o costa...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (8 Dic 2022)

Y el Delafuente este como juega?

A lo Atletic de Bilbao con tres centrales tiarrones o con Eric Garcia y Busquets dirigiendo el trafico andando por el medio del campo?


----------



## Vinicius Junior (8 Dic 2022)

Esto puede significar que Valverde coge a la selección en junio. PUEDE.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y el Delafuente este como juega?
> 
> A lo Atletic de Bilbao con tres centrales tiarrones o con Eric Garcia y Busquets dirigiendo el trafico andando por el medio del campo?



`pues mira este resumen  4 -4- 2 contra seleccions de europeos no integrados de dudosa edad


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> .
> 
> Los jugadores son válidos, pero hay muchísimos más que jugarían en cualquier selección del mundo.



De hecho a mí me parece que es al revés. Los intocaplas no serían titulares en ninguna selección de cuartos dermondial, ni en la moruna. Poreso no estamos en ermondial de los mayores.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Ya lo comenté hace días, Luis Enrique da el perfil del personaje que en un departamento de empresa se rodea de aduladores y mediocres, para que no le hagan sombra.
> 
> El típico que capa a los brillantes y aptos, para que no le hagan sombra.
> 
> ...



Se ha visto que no les ha afectado el ser eliminados,

ves otras selecciones y lloran o se ponen violentos,
(cada cual expresa su frustración de diferentes maneras)

pero es que en la selección todo era sudapollismo,

ves a los boludos con la banda que son y parecían aviones durante todo el partido, daban patadas, se enzarzaban en tanganas, iban todos al árbitro a protestar y presionar, metían melonazos al área a la desesperada, etc.

Pero es que esta gente nada, cero interés,
no me creo el cuento del buen ambiente en el vestuario,
más bien era relajación y cada cual a lo suyo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y el Delafuente este como juega?
> 
> A lo Atletic de Bilbao con tres centrales tiarrones o con Eric Garcia y Busquets dirigiendo el trafico andando por el medio del campo?



4-4-2 nada de debilitar el centro del campo.y si hace falta se pone a un delantero tanque en punta ..cosa que no he visto de lucho


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Se ha visto que no les ha afectado el ser eliminados,
> 
> ves otras selecciones y lloran o se ponen violentos,
> (cada cual expresa su frustración de diferentes maneras)
> ...



Al menos se podían haber marcao un Giménez al terminar


----------



## Avioncito (8 Dic 2022)

Gracias a Dios, Luis Finiquite, se va a la puta calle.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Al menos se podían haber marcao un Giménez al terminar



Joder, cagarse en la puta madre del árbitro o en Alá,

algo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Dic 2022)

spam dijo:


> Que fichen a Jémez, cojones ya. Y que siga el despiporre.



Está ocupado entrenando en Irán a un equipo que se llama Tractor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> De gea que pasó con él? Fue negarse a saludar al presidente y dejar de ir a la selección .
> Kepa es un tío que se negó a salir del campo una vez, no lo llevo ni aunque me pague su representante o sea mi yerno.
> Esas cosas no pueden hacerse, por eso prefieren poner al macaco saltarín ese mendy antes, y eso que es malo pero malo malo



El problema era con el entrenador. El nuevo del Xelsi le está poniendo a él.
De Gea al parecer en la euro se quejó de su suplencia y LE lo fulminó igual que a Fabián.


----------



## TNTcl (8 Dic 2022)

Otra cosa es que en este país parece que no de puede, o está mal visto criticar decisiones como la de dejar fuera a Nacho, Iglesias, o los del Bilbao, Real Sociedad, Canales, coño, que sí, que hay que apoyar a España, pero es que además el tío tiene el morro de decir que es culpa suya, NO TE JODE, PUES CLARO que es culpa tuya, va a ser del apuntador.

Ustedes imaginan que el juego clásico fuese una variante mas del juego, siendo la principal ser un equipo atacante, directo, etc... Pues eso es lo que han hecho los demás equipos, HAN copiado el estilo de España y le han añadido el suyo tradicional.

Es estilo de España ha caído al de la antigua Italia, se ha dormido en el control excesivo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Joder, cagarse en la puta madre del árbitro o en Alá,
> 
> algo.



Romper la tele VAR, algo, algooooo!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y el Delafuente este como juega?
> 
> A lo Atletic de Bilbao con tres centrales tiarrones o con Eric Garcia y Busquets dirigiendo el trafico andando por el medio del campo?



Exactamente igual que LE. Tocar y tocar y vuelta a la burra. Ponte los partidos de los JJOO y te quedarás sobao.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Dic 2022)

Luego decimos del bagaje de Xavi, o Incluso el de LE antes de llegar al Barça, pero el del nuevo seleccionador, tela




Un tipo que como entrenador no ha jugado, ya competiciones europeas de equipos, si no ni siquiera en primera, no sé que rendimiento va a poder dar

Lo único, es que con la chavalada no le ha ido mal


----------



## Quantrell (8 Dic 2022)

Sólo hay una cosa que nos puede consolar de no volver a ver un partido de esta selección. Y es...
... no volver a ver un partido de esta selección.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Esto puede significar que Valverde coge a la selección en junio. PUEDE.



Valverde no, pero espérate a ver como salen los partidos de clasificación con Noruega y Escocia y la neishons y veo al calvo pagándole morterada a Marcelino


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Luego decimos del bagaje de Xavi, o Incluso el de LE antes de llegar al Barça, pero el del nuevo seleccionador, tela
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285159
> 
> ...



hemos ganado cosas en la SUB sin usar NEGROS..de hecho dela fuente vio que ANSU fati era un paquete y no lo puso con la sub 21...


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Romper la tele VAR, algo, algooooo!



Un codazo al hocico a Infantino,

el único con sangre era el puto enano de Gavi


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Se ha visto que no les ha afectado el ser eliminados,
> 
> ves otras selecciones y lloran o se ponen violentos,
> (cada cual expresa su frustración de diferentes maneras)
> ...



El españolito joven actual. Estamos dormidos totalmente.


----------



## TNTcl (8 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> De hecho a mí me parece que es al revés. Los intocaplas no serían titulares en ninguna selección de cuartos dermondial, ni en la moruna. Poreso no estamos en ermondial de los mayores.




Es una selección muy joven, quizá demasiado, lo de Busquets es ley de vida, ha sido un monstruo, pero ya ha dado todo lo que podía.


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

Vamos a ver De la Fuente tiene diferencias tácticos con lo que ha hecho Luis Enrique, mirad el tema bandas por ej. 

Otra cosa muy distinta es cómo se juega en categorías inferiores y otra muy distinta una vez llegas al puesto de la absoluta.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Un codazo al hocico a Infantino,
> 
> el único con sangre era el puto enano de Gavi



Gavi es un descojone en el campo, a mí cae muy bien. Va to burlao chocando con to lo que se mueve. Pero no es fumbolista.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Luego decimos del bagaje de Xavi, o Incluso el de LE antes de llegar al Barça, pero el del nuevo seleccionador, tela
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285159
> 
> ...



y sin USAR MAMADUOUS... mira la seleccion francesa sub 21 de 2019 ..


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

Esta selección son una panda de mierdas,

el único con cojones ha sido Gavi (sevillano)

hace falta más andaluces canis en la selección,

los moros hubieran vacilado a Juanito, Sergio Ramos o Fernando Hierro?

Menos pijos de mierda y más canis, hostia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Vamos a ver De la Fuente tiene diferencias tácticos con lo que ha hecho Luis Enrique, mirad el tema bandas por ej.
> 
> Otra cosa muy distinta es cómo se juega en categorías inferiores y otra muy distinta una vez llegas al puesto de la absoluta.



si chutamos desde fuera o media distancia del area ya sera una mejora


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> A mí no me gusta Luis Enrique, pero no toda la culpa es de él. Los jugadores se han relajado, no miran a portería, no se mueven, no buscan ideas, no se asocian, que sí, que la mayor culpa es del seleccionador que les quita ESA responsabilidad que DEBE recaer en ellos.
> 
> Con España, todos los equipos se encierran, todos..., por que saben que les cae la del pulpo, entre otras cosas.
> 
> ...



¿Y quien ha llevado a esos jugadores? Él ha arriesgado llevando solo a ese tipo de jugador y le han fallado.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Se ha visto que no les ha afectado el ser eliminados,
> 
> ves otras selecciones y lloran o se ponen violentos,
> (cada cual expresa su frustración de diferentes maneras)
> ...



El problema del estilo es que jugando así ya han ganado.


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si chutamos desde fuera o media distancia del area ya sera una mejora



Vamos a ver qué es lo que hace y ya opinaremos. Pero no debemos conformarnos con eso solamente. 

Si después de verlo en categorías inferiores, cambia cosas a como él lo hacía, entonces blanco y en botella.


----------



## TNTcl (8 Dic 2022)

La federación ha hecho lo que hacen todos los clubes cuando echan al entrenador, poner al que los formó, y yo lo veo lógico.

El seleccionador lo que tiene es que dejarse de protagonismo, que nos estamos pareciendo a los boludos y brasileños, dándole tanta importancia al fútbol, coño.

Habrá entrenadores con carácter e inteligentes en España ?.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Esta selección son una panda de mierdas,
> 
> el único con cojones ha sido Gavi (sevillano)
> 
> ...



POr qué quitó a Gavi ? era el mejor hasta ese momento. 
A ver si es cierto que se dejaron ganar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Vamos a ver qué es lo que hace y ya opinaremos. Pero no debemos conformarnos con eso solamente.
> 
> Si después de verlo en categorías inferiores, cambia cosas a como él lo hacía, entonces blanco y en botella.



la primera buena señal sera el abandono del 4-3-3 ...y llevar mas 9 puros tipo tanque


----------



## ArturoB (8 Dic 2022)

O sea el que se encarga de formar a la cantera en el estilo tiki taka viene a ... a... a?


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> la primera buena señal sera el abandono del 4-3-3 ...y llevar mas 9 puros tipo tanque



Exactamente. Y después una serie de puntos... el staff técnico detrás. Cuidado porque desde mi punto de vista, el staff que tenía Luis Enrique detrás ha sido un esperpento desde muchos puntos de vista.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Exactamente. Y después una serie de puntos... el staff técnico detrás. Cuidado porque desde mi punto de vista, el staff que tenía Luis Enrique detrás ha sido un esperpento desde muchos puntos de vista.



lo que se en la euro nunca nos veniamos abajo como ante marruecos...


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> POr qué quitó a Gavi ? era el mejor hasta ese momento.
> A ver si es cierto que se dejaron ganar.



Porque había algo de testosterona en el equipo,

eso no se puede permitir.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (8 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Luego decimos del bagaje de Xavi, o Incluso el de LE antes de llegar al Barça, pero el del nuevo seleccionador, tela
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285159
> 
> ...



Iñaki Saez RELOADED.


----------



## petro6 (8 Dic 2022)

Bueno, ahora sólo queda saber cuál es el nuevo antimadridista que pongan al frente de la selección de la Unión de repúblicas socialistas catalanas de España.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (8 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Otra cosa es que en este país parece que no de puede, o está mal visto criticar decisiones como la de dejar fuera a Nacho, Iglesias, o los del Bilbao, Real Sociedad, Canales, coño, que sí, que hay que apoyar a España, pero es que además el tío tiene el morro de decir que es culpa suya, NO TE JODE, PUES CLARO que es culpa tuya, va a ser del apuntador.
> 
> Ustedes imaginan que el juego clásico fuese una variante mas del juego, siendo la principal ser un equipo atacante, directo, etc... Pues eso es lo que han hecho los demás equipos, HAN copiado el estilo de España y le han añadido el suyo tradicional.
> 
> Es estilo de España ha caído al de la antigua Italia, se ha dormido en el control excesivo.



Venga, que no estan complicado ser seleccionador.

Coges la lista de los maximos goleadores (Iglesias, Aspas, Joselu, Brais...) y te los llevas. Coges la lista de los *titulares* en equipos que han hecho una buena Champions y pa la saca. Lo redondeas llevandote algunos jovenes con proyeccion y ya tienes tu lista para el Mundial.

Y si pierdes, has hecho lo que has podido con los mejores jugadores de tu pais en ese momento.

Pero si vas a confiar en tios que no han pasado ni de la liguilla de grupos de la Champions e incluso no son titulares en sus equipos (Ausencio, Ferran, Erica...), que resultado cabe esperar? O quizas resulta que eres un genio y tienes una formula secreta para que jugadores no han hecho NADA hasta la fecha, bajo tu mando van a convertirse en estrellas mundiales?

Creo que con LE el motivo se parece mas a esto ultimo.




petro6 dijo:


> Bueno, ahora sólo queda saber cuál es el nuevo antimadridista que pongan al frente de la selección de la Unión de repúblicas socialistas catalanas de España.



Y que quereis para estar contentos, a un seleccionador que llame a Nacho, Ceballos y Lucas Vazquez?


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> O sea el que se encarga de formar a la cantera en el estilo tiki taka viene a ... a... a?



Juega al tiki taka pero con muchas diferencias y alternativas. No es lo que Luis Enrique que no ha jugado sin 9. Suele utilizar un 9 referencia, apoyos y juega por bandas. Ha utilizado en sus equipos a Mike Merino, Oyarzaban, Hugo Guillamón, Yeremy Pino más todos los vistos en la absoluta. Es un buen entrenador... pero repito, las dudas me vienen a mi cuando él ya se encuentre para la toma de decisiones y tenga que convocar. Es la única duda que tengo.

Ha sido un grandísimo entrenador y lo ha hecho de fábula en la sub15, sub 21, etc. pero...


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Dic 2022)

Un tipo de cuando los cromos eran de cartón








Que jugó en la mejor época del Athletic y no fue convocado nunca como internacional


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


>



Qué dice ese tiktok que le cambió por echarle huevos o que? 

El día anterior al partido vi un reportaje de Gavi y es un obseso del fútbol tipo Messi, desde pequeñito jugaba cogiendo el balón y yéndose directto a meter gol. Mentalidad ganadora y directa.


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

Por qué defiende tanto Siro López a Luis Enrique???


----------



## Djokovic (8 Dic 2022)

2 tiros a puerta por 3 de Marruecos y que luego digan los jugadores españoles que España fue superior  cuando la ocasión más clara del partido fue de Marruecos.
que no importa que tengas 77% de posesión, que lo importante es marcar gol , con Japón pasó lo mismo


----------



## TNTcl (8 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Venga, que no estan complicado ser seleccionador.
> 
> Coges la lista de los maximos goleadores (Iglesias, Aspas, Joselu, Brais...) y te los llevas. Coges la lista de los *titulares* en equipos que han hecho una buena Champions y pa la saca. Lo redondeas llevandote algunos jovenes con proyeccion y ya tienes tu lista para el Mundial.
> 
> ...




Cada uno opina, pero si creo que Nacho y Vázquez han ganados POR SUS COJONES una de las Champions más espeluznantes de la historia, y eso debería ser suficiente, digo yo, para tenerlos en un mundial.

Seguro que recuerdan los partidos de champions del Madrid con TODO EL MUNDO ATACANDO POR TODOS LADOS Y CAMBIADOS DE SITIO...

Y LO HICIERON.


Por mí, llevaría a jugadores hasta de segunda división si lo viera en MI equipo. (No sé si eso ha pasado alguna vez).


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Dic 2022)

Vamos a darle el beneficio de la duda

Y si ya tiene un grupo de chavales que le ha dado buen resultado, le añada algún jugador consagrado y que por lo menos, se vea otra cosa en la selección

Total, no nos irá de que si sale la cosa mal, volvamos a hacer el ridículo


----------



## TNTcl (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Juega al tiki taka pero con muchas diferencias y alternativas. No es lo que Luis Enrique que no ha jugado sin 9. Suele utilizar un 9 referencia, apoyos y juega por bandas. Ha utilizado en sus equipos a Mike Merino, Oyarzaban, Hugo Guillamón, Yeremy Pino más todos los vistos en la absoluta. Es un buen entrenador... pero repito, las dudas me vienen a mi cuando él ya se encuentre para la toma de decisiones y tenga que convocar. Es la única duda que tengo.
> 
> Ha sido un grandísimo entrenador y lo ha hecho de fábula en la sub15, sub 21, etc. pero...



Yo también creo que es buen entrenador, pero intuyo que le faltan recursos tácticos, algo me quedó que no sabía cómo ganarle a Brasil, como que estaba perdido y no sabía qué hacer.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Qué dice ese tiktok que le cambió por echarle huevos o que?
> 
> El día anterior al partido vi un reportaje de Gavi y es un obseso del fútbol tipo Messi, desde pequeñito jugaba cogiendo el balón y yéndose directto a meter gol. Mentalidad ganadora y directa.



No sé qué dice, pero esa secuencia de afotos resume a Gavi en ermondial


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Luego decimos del bagaje de Xavi, o Incluso el de LE antes de llegar al Barça, pero el del nuevo seleccionador, tela
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285159
> 
> ...



Entrenar sub21s es muy distinto. 
Los sub21 realmente buenos, los que son difíciles de gestionar porque ya tienen ego y billetes, van con la absoluta a pesar de la edad. Los que sí van con la sub21 son por definición futbolistas en formación que están encantados de ir convocados. Es un trabajo más de pedagogo que de entrenador.

Este hombre nunca ha lidiado con 11 tíos con 300 partidos en primera cada uno que piensan que ya lo saben todo. Qué autoridad puede tener con gente con Champions en la vitrina del salón, si en muchos sentidos ellos saben de fútbol de élite bastante más que él. 

Yo creo que esto va a acabar fatal, espero equivocarme.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> 2 tiros a puerta por 3 de Marruecos y que luego digan los jugadores españoles que España fue superior  cuando la ocasión más clara del partido fue de Marruecos.
> *que no importa que tengas 77% de posesión*



ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Entrenar sub21s es muy distinto.
> Los sub21 realmente buenos, los que son difíciles de gestionar porque ya tienen ego y billetes, van con la absoluta a pesar de la edad. Los que sí van con la sub21 son por definición futbolistas en formación que están encantados de ir convocados. Es un trabajo más de pedagogo que de entrenador.
> 
> Este hombre nunca ha lidiado con 11 tíos con 300 partidos en primera cada uno que piensan que ya lo saben todo. Qué autoridad puede tener con gente con Champions en la vitrina del salón, si en muchos sentidos ellos saben de fútbol de élite bastante más que él.
> ...



Ese el miedo que tengo

A este se le amotina o se le pone rebelde CR7 y seguramente, no sabrá ni qué está pasando, ni como gestionarlo


----------



## TNTcl (8 Dic 2022)

Portugal-Francia (Portugal)

Argentina-Brasil (Argentina)


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Venga, que no estan complicado ser seleccionador.
> 
> Coges la lista de los maximos goleadores (Iglesias, Aspas, Joselu, Brais...) y te los llevas. Coges la lista de los *titulares* en equipos que han hecho una buena Champions y pa la saca. Lo redondeas llevandote algunos jovenes con proyeccion y ya tienes tu lista para el Mundial.
> 
> ...



¿Son peores que Balde, Eric,...?


----------



## barullo (8 Dic 2022)

Están esperando a Valverde que sólo le queda una año de contrato al parecer


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (8 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Venga, que no estan complicado ser seleccionador.
> 
> Coges la lista de los maximos goleadores (Iglesias, Aspas, Joselu, Brais...) y te los llevas. Coges la lista de los *titulares* en equipos que han hecho una buena Champions y pa la saca. Lo redondeas llevandote algunos jovenes con proyeccion y ya tienes tu lista para el Mundial.
> 
> ...



Hombre pues Nacho es un tipo que puede jugar de central o por las dos bandas. Ha jugado muchísimos partidos relevantes en champions. En el Real Madrid no jugará pero es un tío que te puede sacar del apuro.
Ceballos sería titular en cualquier otro equipo de la liga. Yo no los sacaba de titulares, pero me los llevaba


----------



## eltonelero (8 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Venga, que no estan complicado ser seleccionador.
> 
> Coges la lista de los maximos goleadores (Iglesias, Aspas, Joselu, Brais...) y te los llevas. Coges la lista de los *titulares* en equipos que han hecho una buena Champions y pa la saca. Lo redondeas llevandote algunos jovenes con proyeccion y ya tienes tu lista para el Mundial.
> 
> ...



alguien tenía que decirlo y se dijo.

Parece que hubiera que contratar a un genio de la fisica cuantica cuando solo hay que coger a los jugadores que hayan rendido mejor en sus equipos, joder, no es algo tan dificil con cienmil estadísticas y asistentes.
A partir de ahi un entrenador medianamente experimentado que arme algo relativamente solido y a jugar. Se ganará o no pero joder, no se hará el ridiculo contra segarrolandia...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (8 Dic 2022)

De gea
Porro-Ramos-David garcia (osasuna)-gayà
Guillamon-gavi
Bryan Gil - canales - pino
Morata

Defensa experimentada rocosa dura y sucia si hace falta
Medios jóvenes rápidos y leñeros
Extremos
Canales de 10
Tanque arriba

En la banqueta carvajal, albiol, pedri, fabián, joselu, Ceballos, asensio, aspas, willams(negro de cuota), olmo,

Esto sería un 11 lógico.
Pero es imposible que jueguen así.


----------



## Silluzollope (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Exactamente. Y después una serie de puntos... el staff técnico detrás. Cuidado porque desde mi punto de vista, el staff que tenía Luis Enrique detrás ha sido un esperpento desde muchos puntos de vista.



¿Que staff? Si al que sacaba la cabeza o le llevaba la contraria le largaba, o ademas de todo eso eran unos ceros a la izquierda como el Robert Moreno


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Hombre pues Nacho es un tipo que puede jugar de central o por las dos bandas. Ha jugado muchísimos partidos relevantes en champions. En el Real Madrid no jugará pero es un tío que te puede sacar del apuro.
> Ceballos sería titular en cualquier otro equipo de la liga. Yo no los sacaba de titulares, pero me los llevaba



Y Nacho y Váter han estado en muchas situaciones complicadas, juega champions continuamente, han ganado títulos,...


----------



## TNTcl (8 Dic 2022)

Lo de Canales, Nacho, Vázquez e Iglesias, me parece un escándalo.

Y no digo del delantero de Osasuna y sin citar a Bilbao y Real.

PD Kike García


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y Nacho y Váter han estado en muchas situaciones complicadas, juega champions continuamente, han ganado títulos,...



Váter, otra cosa igual. Muchas mofas con el que parece un bellerin de la vida y sería titular en casi todos los equipos de la liga


----------



## Phoenician (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Luis de la Fuente es el nuevo seleccionador... me imagino que ya lo habréis comentado.
> 
> 
> *Luis de la Fuente es el nuevo seleccionador de España*
> Rubiales opta por un hombre de la casa para sustituir a Luis Enrique



A TOMAR POR CULO LUIS AMUNIKE!!!

Fantástica noticia el puto rojo asturiano a comer mierda untada con Cabrales. 

Qué pongan a de la Fuente o a quién sea, hasta el utillero Superpaco de del Bosque lo haría mejor que el puto Amunike...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (8 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Lo de Canales, Nacho, Vázquez e Iglesias, me parece un escándalo.
> 
> Y no digo del delantero de Osasuna y sin citar a Bilbao y Real.



El osasuna tiene un central que es la ostia. Lleva 4 años de titular en primera y es muy bueno.
El rayo tiene 3 enanos (el lateral izquierdo, un tal Álvaro y el puto calvo ese) que van hasta arriba de cojones y no son nada malos técnicamente.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> De gea
> Porro-Ramos-David garcia (osasuna)-gayà
> Guillamon-gavi
> Bryan Gil - canales - pino
> ...



Eso seria un once equilibrado,

dos "pivotes" de mentalidad defensiva/trabajadora (Guillamón, Gavi, Rodri, Mikel Merino, etc)

y un 10 jugón (Canales, Olmo, Brahim Díaz, etc)

incluso en esa posición de 10 puede ir un segundo delantero que se asocie tipo Aspas o Gerard Moreno.

Pero para eso había que mandar a tomar por culo a Busquets y ya vimos que LE lo dejaba aunque fuera andando los 90min.


----------



## Malvender (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No van a traer a nadie que esté en un club. De la Fuente sería una cagada al estilo Sáez. No es lo mismo competir con chavales que competir con selecciones de verdad.
> 
> De los libres tienes a Marcelino, R. Martinez, Benitez, Caparrós,... Marcelino me parece la mejor opción. Y si quieres romper con todo, Caparrós o Clemente.



Sí, Clemente, David Vidal o Lotina


----------



## Malvender (8 Dic 2022)

Siempre elegimos al más tonto e inexperto


----------



## Th89 (8 Dic 2022)

Me pilló de chaval con 12 años, pero el De la Fuente este atufa que espanta a Iñaki Sáez 2.0.


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (8 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> 2 tiros a puerta por 3 de Marruecos y que luego digan los jugadores españoles que España fue superior  cuando la ocasión más clara del partido fue de Marruecos.
> que no importa que tengas 77% de posesión, que lo importante es marcar gol , con Japón pasó lo mismo




Muchos confunden - es verdad que en general suele coincidir, de ahí la confusión - posesión con dominio. Si tu tienes 75% de posesión pasiva en medio campo y generas 2 ocasiones de gol pero el contrario en los balones que roba te monta unas contras con mucho peligro y te crea 6 ocasiones de gol, el que ha dominado el partido ha sido el rival.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> De gea
> Porro-Ramos-David garcia (osasuna)-gayà
> Guillamon-gavi
> Bryan Gil - canales - pino
> ...



A dónde vamos con Canales, cumple 32 años dentro de un mes, necesitamos algo más a largo plazo. Me parece bien convocar al de Osasuna, pero Rodri y Laporte han sido lo único que ha funcionado bien en el Mundial y por edad pueden jugar otro, yo no lo tocaría.

Quizás Brais o Mikel Merino en lugar de Canales. Sancet del Bilbao e incluso Aimar Oroz del Osasuna creo que van a acabar siendo internacionales, yo los convocaba ya a ver si dan la talla. Y creo que Brahim se merece un par de partidos, más que Bryan Gil que es suplentérrimo en el Tottenham. Puestos a arriesgar, Riquelme el del Atleti/Girona se lo merece más.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

hay que empezar de cero. Suena horripla, pero es que no se puede construyir na sobre arenas movedizas. No tenemos selección. Lo que hemos visto es la loca academia de "La idea" y el produsto es un engendro horrendo.

No hay que tener miedo a jubilar y meter en la nevera a promesas de futuros sin presente.

En el combinao había futbolistas que son presente y que les han dao calderilla de minutos por fidelidac fanática a "La idea" de los intocaplas y siempre fuera de lugar, como de relleno. Eso no está bien.

Jubila intocaplas, congela promesas de futuro hasta que sean presente y pon los pieses en el suelo. Que no tengamos megacracks mondiales no quiere decir tengamos que montar una secta e inventarnos un futuro que no ecsiste.


----------



## Th89 (8 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Váter, otra cosa igual. Muchas mofas con el que parece un bellerin de la vida y sería titular en casi todos los equipos de la liga



La gente tiende a olvidar que Lucas tiró el primer penalti en la Undécima y lo metió. En una final, ríete de la presión de unos octavos...

Mucho meme pero tiene 1000 veces más huevos y experiencia que el 99% de los que han ido.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Dic 2022)

Pues Benito Floro sólo tiene 70 años, aún es joven, yo creo que si lo hacen seleccionador nos los follamos a todos con el _pito_


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Queremos una selección. 
Una selección por definición. 
No queremos una secta.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A dónde vamos con Canales, cumple 32 años dentro de un mes, necesitamos algo más a largo plazo. Me parece bien convocar al de Osasuna, pero Rodri y Laporte han sido lo único que ha funcionado bien en el Mundial y por edad pueden jugar otro, yo no lo tocaría.
> 
> Quizás Brais o Mikel Merino en lugar de Canales. Sancet del Bilbao e incluso Aimar Oroz del Osasuna creo que van a acabar siendo internacionales, yo los convocaba ya a ver si dan la talla. Y creo que Brahim se merece un par de partidos, más que Bryan Gil que es suplentérrimo en el Tottenham. Puestos a arriesgar, Riquelme el del Atleti/Girona se lo merece más.





《Judas》 dijo:


> hay que empezar de cero. Suena horripla, pero es que no se puede construyir na sobre arenas movedizas. No tenemos selección. Lo que hemos visto es la loca academia de "La idea" y el produsto es un engendro horrendo.
> 
> No hay que tener miedo a jubilar y meter en la nevera a promesas de futuros sin presente.
> 
> ...



Hice hasta un post sobre ello, esto es lo que hay con no más de 30 años.
Todos podrían estar en el próximo mundial.

Posiblemente falten algunos, pero no hay mucho más.

Portero:
Robert Sánchez
Unai Simón
David Raya
Kepa
Alex Remiro

Centrales:
Pau Torres
Laporte
David García
Íñigo Martínez
Eric García
Yeray Álvarez
Diego Llorente
Mario Hermoso

Lateral izquierdo:
Cucurella
Grimaldo
Gayá
Alex Moreno
Angeliño
Reguilón
Balde

Lateral derecho:
Pedro Porro
Carvajal?
(No hay mucho más)

Pivote:
Rodri
Zubimendi
Guillamón

Mediocentro:
Pedri
Gavi
Mikel Merino
Fabián
Soler
Braís Méndez
Luis Alberto
Marcos Llorente

Jugón/media punta
Olmo
Fornals
Brahim Díaz

Extremos:
Ansu Fati
Yéremi Pino
Oyarzabal
Asensio
Ferrán Torres
Nico Williams
Alex Baena
Bryan Gil
Deulofeu

Delanteros:
Gerard Moreno
Morata
Borja Iglesias
Jutglá
Rafa Mir


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Hice hasta un post sobre ello, esto es lo que hay con no más de 30 años.
> Todos podrían estar en el próximo mundial.
> 
> Posiblemente falten algunos, pero no hay mucho más.
> ...



por qué 30 añiocs no más?


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Una selección.

qué es una selección? vamos a empezar por ahí...


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> por qué 30 añiocs no más?



Canales tendría 36 años en el próximo mundial,

no creo que Canales, Aspas, Albiol o Ramos tengan cabida en la próxima selección.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Una selección es una idea?
es una academia?


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Canales tendría 36 años en el próximo mundial,
> 
> no creo que Canales, Aspas, Albiol o Ramos tengan cabida en la próxima selección.



me da igual cómo estén pa el próximo mondiar. Tamos hablando del presente a partir del cualo construyir futuros


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

no puedes construyir futuros sobre la nada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> El osasuna tiene un central que es la ostia. Lleva 4 años de titular en primera y es muy bueno.
> El rayo tiene 3 enanos (el lateral izquierdo, un tal Álvaro y el puto calvo ese) que van hasta arriba de cojones y no son nada malos técnicamente.



Ya no. Se lo ha llevado Lotepegui al Wolves por 20 kilos


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Una selección.
> 
> qué es una selección? vamos a empezar por ahí...





《Judas》 dijo:


> Una selección es una idea?
> es una academia?



Yo lo veo como un proyecto a ganar el premio gordo que es la Mundial (y la Eurocopa),

la Nations debe servir para ir probando jugadores, sistema y forma de jugar hasta llegar a esos torneos importantes.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Dic 2022)

Recuerdo otra época como esta, hace milenios. La selección acababa de hacer el ridículo en España 82, y se respiraba el mismo ambiente. Todas las críticas recaian en el seleccionador como ahora, en aquella ocasión era Santamaría, y se decian el mismo tipo de cosas casi exáctamente. Que si España tenía buenos jugadores que rendian distinto en sus clubs, que no se llevó a los mejores, etc. Aunque ahora el referente de la selección del 2010 pesa muchísimo, y antes no había ningún referente, solo participaciones aún peores cuando no directamente ausencias. Se hablaba mucho del mundial de 1950 y el cuarto puesto para levantar la moral, tambien de las Copas de Europa del Madriz de Di Stefano y compañía, pero todos sabiámos que España era un equipo del montón. Y es lo que es España ahora, un equipete cualquiera, y lamentablemente no veo alternativas para que eso cambie, al contrario que en 1982, por eso escribo este rollo. Recuerdo perfectamente el siguiente partido oficial de España después del mundial, era del clasificatorio para Francia 84, y fue en Dublín contra Eire. Nuevo entrenador, nuevas caras, y golazos, nuevos aires que pronosticaban un New Deal en la selección:



Partidazo de España...y de Irlanda. Pero se veía ya otra cosa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Eso seria un once equilibrado,
> 
> dos "pivotes" de mentalidad defensiva/trabajadora (Guillamón, Gavi, Rodri, Mikel Merino, etc)
> 
> ...



Y volveríamos a la idea inicial: Xabi-Busi o Sena-Albelda + Xavi-Iniesta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> Sí, Clemente, David Vidal o Lotina



Vidal sería un puntazo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Yo lo veo como un proyecto a ganar el premio gordo que es la Mundial (y la Eurocopa),
> 
> la Nations debe servir para ir probando jugadores, sistema y forma de jugar hasta llegar a esos torneos importantes.



Tú lo ves como una academia que dura 4 años y luego te presentas a la oposición?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Pues Benito Floro sólo tiene 70 años, aún es joven, yo creo que si lo hacen seleccionador nos los follamos a todos con el _pito_


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

El fúmbol es fúmbol. Que es mu distinto a otras cosas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Canales tendría 36 años en el próximo mundial,
> 
> no creo que Canales, Aspas, Albiol o Ramos tengan cabida en la próxima selección.



Igual hay que mirar más a corto plazo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

De hecho, eso es lo que ha hecho Lucho. Una academia de 4 años y suspenso en la oposición.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2022)

Para clasificarnos para la Euro y pasar la primera fase, seguro que nos da.

Igual tenemos que empezar a asumir que somos de segunda linea y que hay que competir hasta donde nos dejen. 

Lo que no voy a tolerar es hacer el mono en un partido. Si se compite y se pierde, se aplaude. Lo del martes no es competir.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



sobredosis de paquismo, Floro era un Valdano _a la española_


----------



## Malvender (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Vidal sería un puntazo.



Casi como fichar a Amunike


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y volveríamos a la idea inicial: Xabi-Busi o Sena-Albelda + Xavi-Iniesta.



Bueno, Iniesta estaba escorado a la banda,

esa selección era otro rollo,

doble pivote con Busi y Xabi Alonso,

Xavi de organizador con cierta libertad (como Zidane en Francia),

y tenía a Iniesta y Silva en las bandas pero realmente se asociaban en el centro, no eran extremos,

eso lo puedes hacer cuando tienes a unas bestias que no pierden un control y te hacen un rondo en dos metros.

Lo comparas con lo que hay ahora y se entiende el fracaso de querer jugar a eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Recuerdo otra época como esta, hace milenios. La selección acababa de hacer el ridículo en España 82, y se respiraba el mismo ambiente. Todas las críticas recaian en el seleccionador como ahora, en aquella ocasión era Santamaría, y se decian el mismo tipo de cosas casi exáctamente. Que si España tenía buenos jugadores que rendian distinto en sus clubs, que no se llevó a los mejores, etc. Aunque ahora el referente de la selección del 2010 pesa muchísimo, y antes no había ningún referente, solo participaciones aún peores cuando no directamente ausencias. Se hablaba mucho del mundial de 1950 y el cuarto puesto para levantar la moral, tambien de las Copas de Europa del Madriz de Di Stefano y compañía, pero todos sabiámos que España era un equipo del montón. Y es lo que es España ahora, un equipete cualquiera, y lamentablemente no veo alternativas para que eso cambie, al contrario que en 1982, por eso escribo este rollo. Recuerdo perfectamente el siguiente partido oficial de España después del mundial, era del clasificatorio para Francia 84, y fue en Dublín contra Eire. Nuevo entrenador, nuevas caras, y golazos, nuevos aires que pronosticaban un New Deal en la selección:
> 
> 
> 
> Partidazo de España...y de Irlanda. Pero se veía ya otra cosa.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Tú lo ves como una academia que dura 4 años y luego te presentas a la oposición?



No, pero Canales no va a ser el nuevo Maradona ahora, está en el Betis, no es élite de Europa tampoco,

ahí están Olmo y Brahim Díaz que aportan lo mismo, incluso Ceballos (tiene 26 años),

lo mismo para Aspas, Ramos, Marcos Alonso, Albiol, etc.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Igual hay que mirar más a corto plazo.



Para la Nations si podría ser.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1285275



Justo 40 años, cuanta puta y yo que viejo...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> ...
> Lo que no voy a tolerar es hacer el mono en un partido. Si se compite y se pierde, se aplaude. Lo del martes no es competir.



así es, lo que no se puede hacer es renunciar a arriesgar en ataque por miedo a una contra de una selección de tercera fila, es infame, inasumible, esperpéntico, ridículo, censurable, intolerable


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Justo 40 años, cuanta puta y yo que viejo...



Yo era muy chavalín. El primer partido del que tengo recuerdos es el 12-1.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> así es, lo que no se puede hacer es renunciar a arriesgar en ataque por miedo a una contra de una selección de tercera fila, es infame, inasumible, esperpéntico, ridículo, censurable, intolerable



Y que no pasa nada porque te marquen. El miedo lo tienes porque vas al 0-0ismo.


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Un poco de bachata


----------



## Vinicius Junior (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Canales tendría 36 años en el próximo mundial,
> 
> no creo que Canales, Aspas, Albiol o Ramos tengan cabida en la próxima selección.



A Canales especialmente y a otros de su quinta les han jodido su proyección internacional.

Medítese y conclúyase.


----------



## Manero (8 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Entrenar sub21s es muy distinto.
> Los sub21 realmente buenos, los que son difíciles de gestionar porque ya tienen ego y billetes, van con la absoluta a pesar de la edad. Los que sí van con la sub21 son por definición futbolistas en formación que están encantados de ir convocados. Es un trabajo más de pedagogo que de entrenador.
> 
> Este hombre nunca ha lidiado con 11 tíos con 300 partidos en primera cada uno que piensan que ya lo saben todo. Qué autoridad puede tener con gente con Champions en la vitrina del salón, si en muchos sentidos ellos saben de fútbol de élite bastante más que él.
> ...



No matemos a De la Fuente antes de empezar. Robert Moreno es un entrenador limitado y en cambio hizo jugar medio bien a la Selección y con buenos resultados, y los jugadores que uso eran la misma base del Mundial.

Solo con que De la Fuente sea algo mejor que Moreno y con más personalidad puede funcionar. Pero como sea como Lopetegui que se plegaba a todo lo que decía Pedrerol para contentar al entorno mal vamos.

Muchos no son conscientes del daño que hacen Pedrerol y los suyos al fútbol español.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> A Canales especialmente y a otros de su quinta les han jodido su proyección internacional.
> 
> Medítese y conclúyase.



Y Bellerin era el mejor lateral de la Premier en su momento y no iba a la selección,

Arteta era el puto amo del Everton y Arsenal y ni internacional llegó a ser,

Borja Valero titular siendo importante durante nueve temporadas en la Serie A,
también ninguneado,

Luis Alberto lleva seis temporadas siendo el jefe de la Lazio y ni lo conocen en España,

etc, etc,

nadie niega las injusticias y los enchufes en el fútbol,
chupipandis desde siempre en la selección.


* Edit: Canales lo fichó el Real Madrid y fue el mejor en esa pretemporada, tenía pinta de crack,
pero de lesionó de gravedad, después ha ido a remolque toda su carrera,
demasiado que salió de esa.

Tuvo mala suerte.


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Bueno, Iniesta estaba escorado a la banda,
> 
> esa selección era otro rollo,
> 
> ...



Es que es asi. Sin esos tíos de tanta calidad, ojo no solo hablo de calidad tecnica, hablo de la capacidad de asociarse, de entender el futbol a un toque, con triangulos dinamicos, con cambios de juego, con los acelerenos bruscos de ritmo.... Eso no lo tenemos, Olmo, Ferran y Cia no son malos jugadores pero no tienen esa mente colectiva que tenían los cracks del triplete; y el tikitaka si no se juega a ese nivel de perfeccion es una ruina, es el mareo de la perdiz hasta que te hagan una contra.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Es que es asi. Sin esos tíos de tanta calidad, ojo no solo hablo de calidad tecnica, hablo de la capacidad de asociarse, de entender el futbol a un toque, con triangulos dinamicos, con cambios de juego, con los acelerenos bruscos de ritmo.... Eso no lo tenemos, Olmo, Ferran y Cia no son malos jugadores pero no tienen esa mente colectiva que tenían los cracks del triplete; y el tikitaka si no se juega a ese nivel de perfeccion es una ruina, es el mareo de la perdiz hasta que te hagan una contra.



Es que se ve claramente al asociarse,

contra Marruecos perdieron un montón de balones,
malos controles, malos pases, estaban descolocados, etc, etc,

no son Xavi, Silva, Iniesta o Fábregas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Muñoz comenzó la renovación de la selección nacional


Miguel Muñoz comenzó ayer la necesaria renovación de la selección nacional. Con sólo nueve supervivientes del Mundial, hombres jóvenes y con futuro co




elpais.com






Vinicius Junior dijo:


> A Canales especialmente y a otros de su quinta les han jodido su proyección internacional.
> 
> Medítese y conclúyase.



Sasto. Por algún motivo a los Canales, Parejo,...siempre se les ha negado la convocatoria a la selección, llamando a chavales mucho más jóvenes e inexpertos.


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Es que se ve claramente al asociarse,
> 
> contra Marruecos perdieron un montón de balones,
> malos controles, malos pases, estaban descolocados, etc, etc,
> ...



No solamente se perdieron balones contra Marruecos, contra Japón y Alemania también más de lo mismo. 

Pero sí, de acuerdo en todo lo que estás comentando.


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, nuestro primer partido con el nuevo seleccionador será contra la Noruega de Odegaard, Haaland y Sorloth en Marzo. Asi, para empezar fuertecito.


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, nuestro primer partido con el nuevo seleccionador será contra la Noruega de Odegaard, Haaland y Sorloth en Marzo. Asi, para empezar fuertecito.



No pasa nadaaaa







E


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Muñoz comenzó la renovación de la selección nacional
> 
> 
> Miguel Muñoz comenzó ayer la necesaria renovación de la selección nacional. Con sólo nueve supervivientes del Mundial, hombres jóvenes y con futuro co
> ...



Es verdad, no me acordaba de Parejo,

Gabi del Atlético de Madrid otro que fue ignorado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Vinicius Junior (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Muñoz comenzó la renovación de la selección nacional
> 
> 
> Miguel Muñoz comenzó ayer la necesaria renovación de la selección nacional. Con sólo nueve supervivientes del Mundial, hombres jóvenes y con futuro co
> ...



Soy muy de Parejo, pero no sé si es porque es una persona muy "ritmo de la noche", a lo mejor es por eso.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Y Bellerin era el mejor lateral de la Premier en su momento y no iba a la selección,
> 
> Arteta era el puto amo del Everton y Arsenal y ni internacional llegó a ser,
> 
> ...




Otro que me viene a la memoria es Cucurella, pero al menos ese es joven.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Muñoz comenzó la renovación de la selección nacional
> 
> 
> Miguel Muñoz comenzó ayer la necesaria renovación de la selección nacional. Con sólo nueve supervivientes del Mundial, hombres jóvenes y con futuro co
> ...



Por cierto, de esa idea de renovación que dice el artículo de Damián acabó llegando la quinta del buitre para el siguiente Mundial.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No pasa nadaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



autobus noruego... buen o mas bien muro de escudos vikingo


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Otro que me viene a la memoria es Cucurella, pero al menos ese es joven.



Ese es un chaval y hay tropecientos laterales izquierdos en la "élite",

Cucurella (Chelsea)
Gayá (Valencia)
Grimaldo (Benfica)
Alex Moreno (Betis)
Angeliño (Hoffenheim)
Reguilón (Atlético Madrid)
Pedraza (Villarreal)
Sergio Gómez (M. City)
Bernat (PSG)
Jonny Otto (Wolverhampton)
Alejandro Balde (Barcelona)

Jordi Alba y Marcos Alonso (Barcelona)
que se pueden ir a tomar por culo, pero eran los habituales hasta hace dos días.

Está caro el puesto de lateral izquierdo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No pasa nadaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si mal no recuerdo el ultimo NORUEGA españa fue una cagada epica de roberto moreno que opto por un solo delantero contra un puto muro de escudos vikingo...con rodrigo de punta tratando de recibir balones aereos


----------



## Miss Andorra (8 Dic 2022)

Enfin, recordemos tiempos mejores donde la Coja se convirtio en la Roja:



Menudo ambiente de euforia que habia, que resuciten a Aragones y su amigo, el sexador de pollos.


----------



## el ruinas II (8 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Pues Benito Floro sólo tiene 70 años, aún es joven, yo creo que si lo hacen seleccionador nos los follamos a todos con el _pito_



Con 70 añazos luis aragones hizo campeona a españa en la euro de 2008, y ademas puso las bases del equipo que gano el mundial en 2010


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Qué quiere decir con que la selección necesita apoyo?
Quiere decir que la selección no tiene apoyo? 
No sé qué quiere decir.

La selección va sobradísima de apoyo. Lo que le falta es un poquín de criterio pa saber qué es y qué no es una selección.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Lo que no vamos a ser es fieles a una secta.

Queremos una selección


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si mal no recuerdo el ultimo NORUEGA españa fue una cagada epica de roberto moreno que opto por un solo delantero contra un puto muro de escudos vikingo...con rodrigo de punta tratando de recibir balones aereos



el clasificatorio del Europeo?

Ese partido fue un desmadre. Con Fabían por detrás en banda derecha, Iñigo Martínez en la izquierda con Saúl por delanteo. Y Navas creo que jugó de lateral.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Enfin, recordemos tiempos mejores donde la Coja se convirtio en la Roja:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una mujer que sepa eso del colega chinorris sexador de pollos es muy friki

creo que puede haber un 0.01% de mujeres en España que sepa a lo que te refieres.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (8 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Enfin, recordemos tiempos mejores donde la Coja se convirtio en la Roja:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganamos una Eurocopa con Dani Güiza. Si no tiene mérito eso...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Dic 2022)

Bueno ahora Portugal se follara a los moros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Ganamos una Eurocopa con Dani Güiza. Si no tiene mérito eso...



guiza se lio con una zorra y asi acabo


----------



## Miss Andorra (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Una mujer que sepa eso del colega chinorris sexador de pollos es muy friki
> 
> creo que puede haber un 0.01% de mujeres en España que sepa a lo que te refieres.



Entre 2008 y 2012 a mis amegas les interesaba mas Crepusculo y se sabian hasta el tamano de la polla de Edward.
Yo me interesaba por el Mundial, mi padre me inculco el interes por el furbol.


----------



## Miss Andorra (8 Dic 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Bueno ahora Portugal se follara a los moros



Estan calentando motores y mientras tanto Ronaldo se follara en los vestuarios a uno de esos marroquis que tanto le gustan .


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

*De la Fuente no es ‘streamer’, ni falta que hace









De la Fuente no es ‘streamer’, ni falta que hace


De la Fuente es un técnico sin estridencias que nunca dejará de ver un partido de Argentina en un Mundial para ponerse a soltar paridas en ‘Twich’.




as.com




*
*Luis de la Fuente es el elegido para sustituir a Luis Enrique.* Una buena noticia para todos los que padecemos del corazón. Con él se acabaron los sobresaltos y los exabruptos. Tiene su carácter, pero controla sus impulsos y su estilo está más cerca de Del Bosque que de Luis Enrique. *De la Fuente es un profesional del fútbol, no un ‘streamer’.* Un técnico sin estridencias que nunca dejará de ver un partido de Argentina en un Mundial para ponerse a soltar paridas en ‘Twich’. *Si tiene que dar algún espectáculo será sobre el campo.

Me parece un acierto de Rubiales y de Molina* confiar la Absoluta a De la Fuente. Por varias razones. La primera es que, *con el mismo grupo de jugadores, el sí consiguió resultados*. Ha sido campeón de Europa con la Sub-19 y Sub-21 y plata olímpica en los Juegos de Tokio. La segunda razón a su favor es que *garantiza el crecimiento internacional de los 20 jugadores que han debutado como mundialistas en Qatar 2022*, que deberían ser la base de la Copa del Mundo de 2026. La tercera razón es que los técnicos federativos que trabajan en categorías inferiores tendrán un modelo en el que fijarse, y la cuarta y última razón es que Luis de la Fuente tiene sentido común. Nunca se le ocurrirá hacer una lista con cuatro centrales y jugar atrás con un medio. *Ni llevar a su sólo ‘9′ a un Mundial.*


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Ganamos una Eurocopa con Dani Güiza. Si no tiene mérito eso...



Un crack Guiza lefando a la Bermúdez,

tenía pinta de ser bien cochina.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Un crack Guiza lefando a la Bermúdez,
> 
> tenía pinta de ser bien cochina.



Le salió algo carillo el polvo, pero bueno.


----------



## Miss Andorra (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Un crack Guiza lefando a la Bermúdez,
> 
> tenía pinta de ser bien cochina.



Solo un gitano podria meter su rabo en ese conyo que debia ser una fosa septica con los restos de lefa de todos los jugadores de todos los équipos


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> *De la Fuente no es ‘streamer’, ni falta que hace
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cómo se les nota la mala baba a los juntaletras deportivos por haber stremaeado LE.


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Cómo se les nota la mala baba a los juntaletras deportivos por haber stremaeado LE.



No todos eh. Siro López es defensor acérrimo de él. Hay de todo...


----------



## petro6 (8 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Ganamos una Eurocopa con Dani Güiza. Si no tiene mérito eso...



Y fallando el fiera uno de los penaltis contra Italia. Dani Whisky, uno di noi.


----------



## Espartano27 (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Es verdad, no me acordaba de Parejo,
> 
> Gabi del Atlético de Madrid otro que fue ignorado.



lo de Gabi fue racismo antiatlético.


----------



## vayaquesi (8 Dic 2022)

Perfecto, meten de seleccionador a un tío que nunca ha entrenado a un equipo de primera división...
El Rubiales jodió el mundial de 2018 y ahora viene con estas...

No podía meter a Unai Emery, Quique Sánchez Flores, o a un entrenador que tenga una trayectoria en la élite. Hasta Joaquín Caparrós me parecería más válido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Pa mí, lo mejor de Lucho, su versión strimer y que se la sople todo.

Una pena que no tenga el criterio sensato de lo que es una selección y un mondiarl.

Su faceta strimeer tampoco la seguí, pero me parece una idea genial. Millones de veces mejor que ruedas de prensar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Os imagináis a Luis Aragonés de strimeer?

Me parto to la polla


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> guiza se lio con una zorra y asi acabo



Gran follador. Y la zorra le "partió " el internet, decía su madre.


----------



## xilebo (8 Dic 2022)

*Hasta nunca Luis Padrique*


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Le salió algo carillo el polvo, pero bueno.



Que le quiten lo follao


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Solo un gitano podria meter su rabo en ese conyo que debia ser una fosa septica con los restos de lefa de todos los jugadores de todos los équipos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285392



Los gitanos son como las cucarachas, sobrevivirían a un ataque nuclear,

se han criado descalzos entre jeringuillas, comiendo pipsas caducadas y con padres yonkis,

le metería el pañuelo por el coño a la Bermúdez?

yo creo que si era virgen.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (8 Dic 2022)

Pues solo me queda desear a Lucho lo mejor, cuando no me esperaba nada de la selección me ilusiono con la Eurocopa y la final de la Nations, pero me ha decepcionado fuertemente en este mundual

Este sistema hubiese funcionado con Neymar, Suarez y Messi, que entre los 3 antes o después te abren la lata, pero si no los tienes tampoco puedes ir dando vueltas al balón durante casi los 90 minutos, sin tirar prácticamente a puerta. porque así no ganas a nadie

Tenemos una base muy joven y este mundial todavia era muy tempranero para ellos, veremos que pasa en las siguientes citas, yo sigo pensando que estos chavales nos van a dar alegrias en el fututo porque son muy buenos, ahora toca jubilar definitivamente el pasado y empezar algo nuevo.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Otro funcionario,
se están enchufando todos los pacos,

o bien de comentaristas, o bien de chupocteros de la federación.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Tenemos una base muy joven y este mundial todavia era muy tempranero para ellos, veremos que pasa en las siguientes citas, yo sigo pensando que estos chavales nos van a dar alegrias en el fututo porque son muy buenos, ahora toca jubilar definitivamente el pasado y empezar algo nuevo.



y si en el siguiente tampoc, pues al siguiente y así, nos tiramos 16 años esperando y luego les jubilamos.

Por qué no mejor jubilar y congelas promesas sin presente? Así igual podemos poner los pieses en la tierra y montar un grupo con realidades.


----------



## xilebo (8 Dic 2022)

*Las tardes se quedan vacías*


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


>



El puto calvo preguntando  

Siempre hay un calvo hijodeputa dando por culo,
los calvos son el cáncer de España,

desde cuándo no tenemos un entrenador calvo?

Que puta vergüenza.


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

Aquí el que se tiene que ir tambien es Rubiales. De vergüenza que el chorizo este nos siga representando, parece un político en la poltrona. La historia de España con sus dirigentes.


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Otro funcionario,
> se están enchufando todos los pacos,
> 
> o bien de comentaristas, o bien de chupocteros de la federación.



Esto es un puto desmadre. Es lo que dice el coto matamoros en el video ése del podcast.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (8 Dic 2022)

No habia dinero para traer a Marcelino? Claro, el bolsillo de Rubiales no se forra solo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

aqui el primer partido oficial de Luis de la fuente con la seleccion absoluta cuando estaba el miedo ese por aquel covid de marras


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> No habia dinero para traer a Marcelino? Claro, el bolsillo de Rubiales no se forra solo.



Si Luis Enrique es cerrado de miras y no atiende a razones, cuidadín porque Marcelino es otro que va por los mismos derroteros.

Y ojo, que no dudo que lo haría de puta madre, pero... apostar por él, pues complicado. Y desde la Federación lo saben.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Pues de ahí debe venir tla movida esa de "La idea" que tanto hemos oído últimamente.
"La idea" suena a cortijo o algo así. Es como si hubieran pensao en su movida, su futuro y sus cositas.

Están to el rato con "La idea", "El futuro" y cosas así misteriosas. Y el presente hecho un cristo.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Si Luis Enrique es cerrado de miras y no atiende a razones, cuidadín porque Marcelino es otro que va por los mismos derroteros.
> 
> Y ojo, que no dudo que lo haría de puta madre, pero... apostar por él, pues complicado. Y desde la Federación lo saben.



Yo creo que los ritmos de internacionales jugarian a su favor y me parece un tecnico muy muy top, de saber adaptarse al partido, buen motivador etc aparte de la seriedad y profesionalidad que LE como que no. Desde luego, no veo a la seleccion perdiendo contra Marruecos con un Marcelino o un Gracia en el banquillo, siendo criticables como todos.


----------



## NORDWAND (8 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Las tardes se quedan vacías*



Joder, llevo así desde ayer


----------



## Miss Andorra (8 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Los gitanos son como las cucarachas, sobrevivirían a un ataque nuclear,
> 
> se han criado descalzos entre jeringuillas, comiendo pipsas caducadas y con padres yonkis,
> 
> ...



Igual Era como las Moras que se recosen el cono antes de la boda.


----------



## Manoliko (8 Dic 2022)

El sábado todos a muerte con nuestros hermanos portugueses, que al fin y al cabo, también son españoles.

Quiera Dios que los lusitanos peguen una buena paliza al asqueroso moro y hagan lo que sus hermanos mayores no supieron hacer; dejar bien alto el honor de Hispania.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (8 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Las tardes se quedan vacías*



Malaga-Granada a las 9. Caviar futbolistico. Va a ser como ver a Brasil.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (8 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> El martes todos a muerte con nuestros hermanos portugueses, que al fin y al cabo, también son españoles.









Inmigración: - Si en España hubiera huevos, los disturbios serian cuando se celebrase EXAGERADAMENTE la victoria de Portugal v Marruecos


Pero exageradamente. Con cada gol, volverse loco chillando. Alegria y palmas cada vez que los meen. A ser posible EN LA CARA de UN PVTO MORO. Pero como no hay huevos no va pasar nada.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Th89 (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Si Luis Enrique es cerrado de miras y no atiende a razones, cuidadín porque Marcelino es otro que va por los mismos derroteros.
> 
> Y ojo, que no dudo que lo haría de puta madre, pero... apostar por él, pues complicado. Y desde la Federación lo saben.



Si no eres parte de la "familia" del calbo está jodida la cosa.

Un verso libre siempre es peligroso en una organización mafiosa.


----------



## Manoliko (8 Dic 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Inmigración: - Si en España hubiera huevos, los disturbios serian cuando se celebrase EXAGERADAMENTE la victoria de Portugal v Marruecos
> 
> 
> Pero exageradamente. Con cada gol, volverse loco chillando. Alegria y palmas cada vez que los meen. A ser posible EN LA CARA de UN PVTO MORO. Pero como no hay huevos no va pasar nada.
> ...



Yo lo haré.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> No matemos a De la Fuente antes de empezar. Robert Moreno es un entrenador limitado y en cambio hizo jugar medio bien a la Selección y con buenos resultados, y los jugadores que uso eran la misma base del Mundial.
> 
> Solo con que De la Fuente sea algo mejor que Moreno y con más personalidad puede funcionar. Pero como sea como Lopetegui que se plegaba a todo lo que decía Pedrerol para contentar al entorno mal vamos.
> 
> Muchos no son conscientes del daño que hacen Pedrerol y los suyos al fútbol español.



Yo no lo mato, es un entrenador cojonudo de inferiores, de lo mejorcito del mundo. Simplemente digo que lo que necesitas para entrenar sub21s es muy diferente a lo que necesitas para entrenar a mayores. Robert Moreno fue segundo de LE en el Barça por ejemplo, sabe lo que es el mundo profesional de élite, y De la Fuente no. 

Pedrerol qué tendrá que ver en todo esto...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Dic 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> Casi como fichar a Amunike



Ya hemos tenido bastante con su hijo...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


>



Joder con RTVE... ciervilandia


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aquí el que se tiene que ir tambien es Rubiales. De vergüenza que el chorizo este nos siga representando, parece un político en la poltrona. La historia de España con sus dirigentes.



Otro calbo hijodeputa,

son una plaga.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> No habia dinero para traer a Marcelino? Claro, el bolsillo de Rubiales no se forra solo.



El problema es que siguen empeñados con el "sistema" que nos ha hecho ganar. Y así seguimos y seguiremos. No se permite salir de ahí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Si Luis Enrique es cerrado de miras y no atiende a razones, cuidadín porque Marcelino es otro que va por los mismos derroteros.
> 
> Y ojo, que no dudo que lo haría de puta madre, pero... apostar por él, pues complicado. Y desde la Federación lo saben.



La federación tiene que apostar por el mejor entrenador libre que haya, y ese es Marcelino. Cualquier otra cosa es volver a fracasar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> El sábado todos a muerte con nuestros hermanos portugueses, que al fin y al cabo, también son españoles.
> 
> Quiera Dios que los lusitanos peguen una buena paliza al asqueroso moro y hagan lo que sus hermanos mayores no supieron hacer; dejar bien alto el honor de Hispania.



Obviamente en ese partido todos vamos a esperar que nuestros compis ibéricos acaben con los sarracenos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Malaga-Granada a las 9. Caviar futbolistico. Va a ser como ver a Brasil.



Duelo andalú. Aunque tal y como está el Málaga huele a goleada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Joder, llevo así desde ayer



Siempre pasa lo mismo en este tipo de competiciones.


----------



## Glokta (8 Dic 2022)

El cambio la verdad que no ilusiona nada, nos han cambiado a un puto flipado por un gris burócrata. En este trabajo hay dos facetas la de entrenar y la de seleccionar, LE es muchísimo mejor entrenando pero quizás y solo quizás el burócrata sepa seleccionar mejor. De hecho es donde cojeaba LE, una selección es muy diferente que un club que llegas ahi lo que ahi y te tienes que joder, como mucho podrás cambiar 3-4 en el mercado y listo, pero en la selección te puedes hacer el equipo claro

Los bandazos del calvo de la federación tambien son de traca, echa a Lopetegui a dos días del mundial, luego ficha una estrella como LE y ahora va y pone un aburrido burócrata


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2022)

Menudo torneo más excepcional compañeros!!!
A sido un no parar de posesio!!!!! 
Somos la excelencia de la masía!!!!


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Igual Era como las Moras que se recosen el cono antes de la boda.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285476



Antes de la boda follan por detrás...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> El cambio la verdad que no ilusiona nada, nos han cambiado a un puto flipado por un gris burócrata. En este trabajo hay dos facetas la de entrenar y la de seleccionar, LE es muchísimo mejor entrenando pero quizás y solo quizás el burócrata sepa seleccionar mejor. De hecho es donde cojeaba LE, una selección es muy diferente que un club que llegas ahi lo que ahi y te tienes que joder, como mucho podrás cambiar 3-4 en el mercado y listo, pero en la selección te puedes hacer el equipo claro
> 
> Los bandazos del calvo de la federación tambien son de traca, echa a Lopetegui a dos días del mundial, luego ficha una estrella como LE y ahora va y pone un aburrido burócrata



no es tan aburrido ,pega gritos y no duda en dar broncas... pero que sabras si nadie en este pais salvo maldini y los familiares ven las categorias inferiores...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> El cambio la verdad que no ilusiona nada, nos han cambiado a un puto flipado por un gris burócrata. En este trabajo hay dos facetas la de entrenar y la de seleccionar, LE es muchísimo mejor entrenando pero quizás y solo quizás el burócrata sepa seleccionar mejor. De hecho es donde cojeaba LE, una selección es muy diferente que un club que llegas ahi lo que ahi y te tienes que joder, como mucho podrás cambiar 3-4 en el mercado y listo, pero en la selección te puedes hacer el equipo claro
> 
> Los bandazos del calvo de la federación tambien son de traca, echa a Lopetegui a dos días del mundial, luego ficha una estrella como LE y ahora va y pone un aburrido burócrata



El burócrata va a seleccionar parecido porque para eso lo han puesto. A la mayoría de los chavales los ha tenido y los va a seguir convocando. Y sacará a otros de abajo.


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

Un entrenador que considera más importante el estilo de juego que ganar un campeonato. No vale. Aparte ha sido un entrenador que ganó batallas pero fracasó a la hora de la verdad. 

En todas las competiciones en que dirigió a la selección


----------



## Glokta (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no es tan aburrido ,pega gritos y no duda en dar broncas... pero que sabras si nadie en este pais salvo maldini y los familiares ven las categorias inferiores...



Ahora vas y dices la de Klopp, presion adelantada blablablablabla


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Duelo andalú. Aunque tal y como está el Málaga huele a goleada.



En Málaga está lloviendo... eso nos beneficia 

La Rosaleda será la nueva piscina del Inacua.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Ahora vas y dices la de Klopp, presion adelantada blablablablabla



mas bien es un 4-4-2.,


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

Ferrán en Twitter preguntando si tiene hijas solteras el nuevo Seleccionador.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Dic 2022)

reacción de los fans de LE a la noticia :

- Tenemos que daros una información : LE fuera de la selección
- ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## feministaliberal (8 Dic 2022)

Por qué a los rojos les gusta tanto Luis Enrique?


----------



## xilebo (8 Dic 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Malaga-Granada a las 9. Caviar futbolistico. Va a ser como ver a Brasil.



Malagaaaaaaaaa la bomboneraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (8 Dic 2022)

*Criando cuervos...*


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Qué es una selección?

No es una idea
No es una promesa de futuro
No es una academia para preparar oposiciones
No es un cluc
...

Una selección es, por definición, una selección.

Pero eso no nos dice na de na. Qué es entonces una selección?

Pues os lo voy a decir, aunque no lo he dicho yo, lo dijo Luis Aragonés:

" Vengo a la selección y lo que quiero dejar es un grupo"

Un grupo.

qué es un grupo? es una selección en la que se han establecido relaciones.

Esto parece sensillo pero no lo es tanto.

Qué es un seleccionador? es el alfa? entendido como un chiflado con una creación, una obra? Nop. Es un alfa bien entendido, en el sentido de ser capaz de hacer de una selección un grupo.

qué tipo de grupo? un grupo natural. 

Eso qué es? Si dejas a varios jumbolistas en un campo, se establecen roles y relaciones naturalmente. Jerarquías, líderes, sucjrupos...

Entonces el seleccionador no tiene que hacer na? al contrario, tiene que hacer lo más importante, que es seleccionar fumbolistas y lograr que se forme un grupo. Es una tarea complejísima que sólo se alcanza con sentido.

Me estoy alargando demasiao. Es un tema que sólo lo puede de hentender el que sabe de qué va el fúmbol. Lo que quería decir es que el fúmbol es El Grupo. No es la idea, no son promesas, no son cracks, nop, nada de eso. Es El Grupo.

El Grupo. Eso es!!!




Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Joder con RTVE... ciervilandia



Ciervilandia y culerandia desvirtúan el sentido de selección y luego las movidas de la misma federación, que se palpa en el ambiente y en lo que transmiten. Es un tema que parece se viene arrastrando desde hace mucho y que tiene delicadas soluciones. Ta contaminao


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Dic 2022)

Gran análisis de Maldini.


----------



## xilebo (8 Dic 2022)

*Tan solo una semana después*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Criando cuervos...*



Demagogia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Gran análisis de Maldini.



Qué bien vive el cabrón


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Demagogia



cuando les conviene dicen que Luis Aragonés no es tiki taka, cuándo creerlos ?


----------



## petro6 (8 Dic 2022)

Mientras se siga jugando a esa mierda de estilo da igual a quien se ponga de entrenador en La Coja. Con Gafetegui se perdió una buena oportunidad de hacer resurgir el fútbol español de selecciones, pero ya sabemos lo que pasó y por qué.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Mientras se siga jugando a esa mierda de estilo da igual a quien se ponga de entrenador en La Coja. Con Gafetegui se perdió una buena oportunidad de hacer resurgir el fútbol español de selecciones, pero ya sabemos lo que pasó y por qué.



Pasó.si llegábamos invictos.lacseleccion más goleadora de Europa .el CALVO lo arruinó todo...estuviste en coma en 2016?..


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué bien vive el cabrón



Se lo ha ganado por mediocre y atrevido.


----------



## eltonelero (8 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Gran análisis de Maldini.



joder, me ha estallado el cuñaometro.
Gilipolleces....

Es solo un juego, España es lo que es, no da para mas, que no tenemos jugadores.....

No se ha enterado ni en el mundo el que vive, ni lo que representa la selección, ni la pasta que se tira a la selección.

Si no da para mas, me puede explicar como Japón o Marruecos nos ha ganado?
No ganar pero si para llegar a semis o perder con dignidad pero claro, con otro seleccionador y otros jugadores.


----------



## petro6 (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pasó.si llegábamos invictos.lacseleccion más goleadora de Europa .el CALVO lo arruinó todo...estuviste en coma en 2016?..



ein? mi no entender...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> cuando les conviene dicen que Luis Aragonés no es tiki taka, cuándo creerlos ?



Según estos cuando un equipo gana jamás podrá cambiar su forma de jugar aunque lleve años y años sin conseguir nada y aburras a las ovejas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Se lo ha ganado por mediocre y atrevido.



Digamos que pertenece a los perrolistos que aprovecharon el momento de finales de los 80-inicios de los 90, se colocó y ahí está chupando del bote.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> joder, me ha estallado el cuñaometro.
> Gilipolleces....
> 
> Es solo un juego, España es lo que es, no da para mas, que no tenemos jugadores.....
> ...



Y no ha dicho nada que no hayan dicho otros. Ya sabemos que no tenemos a Pelé, pero no nos pueden ganar ni Japón ni Marruecos y ganar solo a Eslovaquia y Costa Rica entre euro y mundial. Ya has demostrado que no vales y es mejor dar paso a otro, que igual lo hace peor, pero hay que dar paso. Y Buenafuente no va a ser el que nos devolverá la gloria, porque es más de lo mismo.


----------



## Manoliko (8 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> joder, me ha estallado el cuñaometro.
> Gilipolleces....
> 
> Es solo un juego, España es lo que es, no da para mas, que no tenemos jugadores.....
> ...



Eso es. La culpa no es solo de Luis Enrique y la banda de inútiles que nos han ido a representar. Es que se llevan 15 años haciendo las cosas muy mal en el fútbol base, y por eso no tenemos relevo generacional.

No hay excusa, porque la federación española sigue siendo una de las que más recursos tiene en el mundo. Y aunque se empiecen a hacer las cosas bien ahora, no se verán resultados hasta dentro de 10 años mínimo.

Hay que empezar a explicarle a los chavales cosas básicas como que los corners se sacan en largo y eso hay que entrenarlo. Es indecente que un futbolista profesional no sepa centrar al área o disparar a puerta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Eso es. La culpa no es solo de Luis Enrique y la banda de inútiles que nos han ido a representar. Es que se llevan 15 años haciendo las cosas muy mal en el fútbol base, y por eso no tenemos relevo generacional. Y no hay excusa, porque la federación española sigue siendo una de las que más recursos tiene en el mundo.



Lo estamos haciendo tan mal que no sacamos ni defensas ni delanteros porque todos quieren ser centrocuentistas y los entrenadores solo le dan valor a eso. Tardaremos décadas en librarnos de eso.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> ein? mi no entender...



Veis cuñado detected.. criticar la época de Lopetegui sin ver ni un solo partido


----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2022)

Vamos a ver. España tuvo una generación de futbolistas brutales que se adaptaban perfectamente al fútbol de toque porque su mejor virtud era la precisión en el pase. No eran altos, ni veloces... eran simplemente muy rápidos pensando y muy precisos. En consecuencia, la única forma de defender era cerrar todos los espacios al máximo, y eso obviamente luego te dejaba sin opciones de atacar... porque si no ponías el 99% en defender, te cosían a ocasiones.

España no ha inventado nada, simplemente "perfeccionó" un estilo porque tenía un montón de jugadores que podían hacer muy bien la misma cosa y permitía eso.

Y ya está. Ya pasó. No hay que ser presos de una forma de hacer las cosas, hay que optimizar los recursos con lo que tienes...


----------



## el ruinas II (8 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Por qué a los rojos les gusta tanto Luis Enrique?



porque ven en él un reflejo de su propia hijoputez


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> joder, me ha estallado el cuñaometro.
> Gilipolleces....
> 
> Es solo un juego, España es lo que es, no da para mas, que no tenemos jugadores.....
> ...



Es un análisis impecable, completamente realista.

Otra cosa es que le tengáis manía por calvo.


----------



## Pepe la rana (8 Dic 2022)

El modelo está agotado y no quieren reconcerlo. Como pasamos del patapumparriba al tiki taka ahora tendremos que inventar algo nuevo no volver a recorrer los mismos caminos....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Eso es. La culpa no es solo de Luis Enrique y la banda de inútiles que nos han ido a representar. Es que se llevan 15 años haciendo las cosas muy mal en el fútbol base, y por eso no tenemos relevo generacional.
> 
> No hay excusa, porque la federación española sigue siendo una de las que más recursos tiene en el mundo. Y aunque se empiecen a hacer las cosas bien ahora, no se verán resultados hasta dentro de 10 años mínimo.



Si tan mal van las cosas en el fútbol base que nos hemos clasificado 4 veces para mundiales sub 17 y sub 19 sin usar mamadus..hemos ganado europeos sub21 que son dificilisimos de ganar..hemos llegadona una plata olímpica..
Algunos pensáis antes de hablar?...


----------



## xilebo (8 Dic 2022)

*Los 5 jugadores que tendrían más protagonismo con Luis de la Fuente*

Estos son los jugadores que han sido imprescindibles para el nuevo seleccionador durante su paso por la sub-21


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> El modelo está agotado y no quieren reconcerlo. Como pasamos del patapumparriba al tiki taka ahora tendremos que inventar algo nuevo no volver a recorrer los mismos caminos....



Si y sabes cómo resucitó la selección ..pues jugando con 2 Delanteros


----------



## JAGGER (8 Dic 2022)

Mínimo tienes que tener 4 jugadores de élite. Uno adelante, uno en el medio, uno atrás y un portero. Pero que destaquen a nivel mundial.
Los tiene España?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vamos a ver. España tuvo una generación de futbolistas brutales que se adaptaban perfectamente al fútbol de toque porque su mejor virtud era la precisión en el pase. No eran altos, ni veloces... eran simplemente muy rápidos pensando y muy precisos. En consecuencia, la única forma de defender era cerrar todos los espacios al máximo, y eso obviamente luego te dejaba sin opciones de atacar... porque si no ponías el 99% en defender, te cosían a ocasiones.
> 
> España no ha inventado nada, simplemente "perfeccionó" un estilo porque tenía un montón de jugadores que podían hacer muy bien la misma cosa y permitía eso.
> 
> Y ya está. Ya pasó. No hay que ser presos de una forma de hacer las cosas, hay que optimizar los recursos con lo que tienes...



Y mucho me temo que se están desechando a muchos chavales que no entran en ese perfil, igual que en Francia se desechan los que no son físicos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Mínimo tienes que tener 4 jugadores de élite. Uno adelante, uno en el medio, uno, atrás y un portero. Pero que destaquen a nivel mundial.
> Los tiene España?



Ahora mismo no. Aparte de me$$i, ¿los tiene Argentina?


----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> El modelo está agotado y no quieren reconcerlo. Como pasamos del patapumparriba al tiki taka ahora tendremos que inventar algo nuevo no volver a recorrer los mismos caminos....



No, el modelo no está agotado. Tu puedes principalmente jugar este fútbol, pero si te lo neutralizan, tienes que tener un plan B y un plan C. Para uso OCASIONAL, pero lo tienes que tener.

Esa es la crítica. Si lo que mejor tenemos en la selección son centrocampistas, pues habrá que potenciar un estilo de juego que les haga brillar. Pero no que sea tu única alternativa.

El otro día, tienes a los marroquies cerrando todo en 30 metros... pues desmarques y balones a la espalda. Solo hubo uno, el de Alba a Asensio que fue ocasión de gol. ¿Por qué no probaron eso más? Si te la roban en el área propia, no te hacen un contraataque.

O metes un delantero tanque que te los intente bajar... pero no, erre que erre haciendo lo mismo, ves que no generas ninguna ocasión. Nada. 

Ese es el problema. Si tu plan A solo se neutraliza con una cosa, en el momento que tengas un plan B complementario, ya no te pueden parar siempre. Y Luis Enrique no lo tenía.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es un análisis impecable, completamente realista.
> 
> Otra cosa es que le tengáis manía por calvo.



Es una análisis a posteriori juntando todas las cosas que ha escuchado y leído. Así se ha forrado el tío este. Que no te digo que no sea un crack viendo vídeos y se sepa hasta los jugadores de Burundi, pero es más bien mediocre.


----------



## JAGGER (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ahora mismo no. Aparte de me$$i, ¿los tiene Argentina?



Creo que sí: Messi, Di María, Dybala, Martinez, Otamendi...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Mínimo tienes que tener 4 jugadores de élite. Uno adelante, uno en el medio, uno atrás y un portero. Pero que destaquen a nivel mundial.
> Los tiene España?



Brahim promete


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Creo que sí: Messi, Di María, Dybala, Martinez, Otamendi...



Si menuda colección de jubilados


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> El modelo está agotado y no quieren reconcerlo. Como pasamos del patapumparriba al tiki taka ahora tendremos que inventar algo nuevo no volver a recorrer los mismos caminos....



Pues el patapumparriba les vale a muchas otras selecciones, y no jugábamos tan mal.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es una análisis a posteriori juntando todas las cosas que ha escuchado y leído. Así se ha forrado el tío este. Que no te digo que no sea un crack viendo vídeos y se sepa hasta los jugadores de Burundi, pero es más bien mediocre.



Vive de las rentas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Creo que sí: Messi, Di María, Dybala, Martinez, Otamendi...



Ninguno de esos es ahora mismo un crack.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

El Grupo

El fúmbol es El Grupo. Y sobre todo el fúmbol de selecciones, donde no hay clucs heztado ni cosas así, sino selecciones. Las selecciones que son capaces de hacer un grupo pueden competir. Todas tienen algunos buenos fumbolistas, algunos muy bueno, pocos, y megacracks hay 3 en to ermondial o 2. 

Luis Aragonés lo tenía muy claro. Tenía buenos jugadores, hizo grupo y acabaron siendo megacracks. No va una cosa antes que la otra, ese es un error craso, el error en el que no cae el Maldini ese del bidrio que habéis ponido de la licsta de no sé qué nominaos, es un continuo. Buenos jugadores, grupo y se alcanza la cumbre y apareces en las licstas de nominaos, va to al mismo tiempo. Comprendéis?


----------



## Manoliko (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si tan mal van las cosas en el fútbol base que nos hemos clasificado 4 veces para mundiales sub 17 y sub 19 sin usar mamadus..hemos ganado europeos sub21 que son dificilisimos de ganar..hemos llegadona una plata olímpica..
> Algunos pensáis antes de hablar?...



Pero ya ves que eso no funciona en la absoluta. Alguna explicación habrá pero es así. Quizá en categorías inferiores con defensas menos experimentadas aún no le han cogido el truco al tiki taka. Porque la táctica se va aprendiendo y en esas categorías son futbolistas en formación.


----------



## LMLights (8 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> joder, me ha estallado el cuñaometro.
> Gilipolleces....
> 
> Es solo un juego, España es lo que es, no da para mas, que no tenemos jugadores.....
> ...



LUIS ENRIQUE Dijo









Luis Enrique sobre enfrentarse a los favoritos: “¿Quién dijo miedo?”


¡Debut en Twitch! Luis Enrique se moja sobre las favoritas y sorpresas del Mundial de Qatar




www.culemania.com













Luis Enrique: "De miedo no vamos a morir" - MarcaTV


El seleccionador español habla nada más aterrizar España en Doha, con la esperanza de hacer un gran Mundial 2022 a pesar de las dudas.




videos.marca.com





SIN EMBARGO me encuentro con un equipo que lanza los corners al pie, no a la olla, por MIEDO al contragolpe contrario. Lo que ha hecho pupa no es quedar eliminados SINO LA FORMA TRÍSTE de caer. Hay que ir al ataque con alegría y si se pierde se pierde, ni siquiera eso ofreció España. Un equipo MIEDOSO, de este vendedor de humo llamado LUIS ENRIQUE.

Si no hay forma que menos que atacar a la desesperada, CON COJONES, metiendo patadas y codos, CON MALA HOSTIA, y balón a la olla mil veces si no queda otra.

UNA PUTA MIERDA DE SELECCIÓN POR LA ACTITUD DE LUIS ENRIQUE.

LUIS ENRIQUE CÁNCER DE LA SELECCIÓN, HIJO DE PUTA, VETE Y NO VUELVAS. ATONTAO....... 








Pepe la rana dijo:


> El modelo está agotado y no quieren reconcerlo. Como pasamos del patapumparriba al tiki taka ahora tendremos que inventar algo nuevo no volver a recorrer los mismos caminos....



El tiki taka no es el objetivo, fue y es el medio (muy legítimo) de controlar el partido, obviamente con eso no se gana (sirve para no perder, de hecho no se perdió con Marruecos, y con Japón se perdió por una jugada rara). El problema es confundir un recurso (el medio) con el objetivo (el fin).

El tiki taka es sólo un complemento, necesitas jugadores arriba que resuelvan. La ESPAÑA del tiki taka, "no jugaba al tiki taka", creaba ocasiones (muchas) mientras hacía eso. De hecho todos esos partidos 1-0 del mundial de sudafrica, pudieron acabar en goleada. El equipo llegaba y hacía ocasiones.

Este de Luis Enrique no crea ocasiones, y el tiki-taka sirve para no perder, PERO PARA NO GANAR también. Creo que LE se ha hecho de la picha un lío y ha abusado de algo que es secundario. No me extraña que se mofen de el los medios extranjeros.

El TIKI TAKA es perfectamente válido pero claro, los jugadores que hay hoy no son los del 2010-2012. Cosa que hasta el más lerdo veía.


----------



## Glokta (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es una análisis a posteriori juntando todas las cosas que ha escuchado y leído. Así se ha forrado el tío este. Que no te digo que no sea un crack viendo vídeos y se sepa hasta los jugadores de Burundi, pero es más bien mediocre.



Con Jordi Wild dijo algo parecido, para una vez que medio acierta aunque sea porque un reloj estropeado da dos veces la hora bien, démosle algo de crédito


----------



## el ruinas II (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es una análisis a posteriori juntando todas las cosas que ha escuchado y leído. Así se ha forrado el tío este. Que no te digo que no sea un crack viendo vídeos y se sepa hasta los jugadores de Burundi, pero es más bien mediocre.



maldini es un tolay que no sabe nada de futbol, hace analisis propios de un niño de 10 años. Despues del 7-0 a costa rica decia que españa era una firme aspirante a ganar el mundial, ahora resulta que son unos petardos, vaya genio que es el calvo de mierda. Es mucho mejor analista Dálessandro que ese calvorota de aqui a lima, solo que a d´alessandro lo tiene pedrerol haciendo de friki en el chiringuito


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> cuando les conviene dicen que Luis Aragonés no es tiki taka, cuándo creerlos ?



Luis Aragonés empezó con la base del Valencia,

recuerdo partidos donde jugaba prácticamente con todo el Valencia en 4-4-2

Cañizares
Marchena
Albelda
Baraja
Vicente
Ángulo
Villa
Morientes

Empezaron a criticarlo por los malos resultados y se decantó por convocar a los "locos bajitos", (así los llamaba),
si bien es cierto influenciado por el Barça de Frank Rijkaard,
aunque España seguía con un 4-4-2 (cuatro centrocampistas jugones y dos delanteros)
y a veces con un 4-1-3-2 (un pivote que era Senna)









Los “Bajitos”


Fracaso, nos pongamos como nos pongamos, en el festival de Eurovisión, donde España, una vez más, e innecesariamente, ha hecho el más esperpéntico de los ridículos. Yo creo que ha sido la única vez en que España ha sido abucheada en este certamen. Y es qu



www.elimparcial.es





Ahí empezó el Tiki Taka de España,
no fue por Guardiola,
aunque casi que comenzó al mismo tiempo.

Guardiola siguió con el esquema de Rijkaard, el 4-3-3, echó a unos cuantos y apostó por la cantera, también subió la presión arriba, para eso se tuvo que cargar a Ronaldinho.

Después Del Bosque siguió ese juego, con un 4-3-3 (pero con doble pivote).

Realmente todos tenían sus diferencias,
lo que no entiendo es el puto 4-3-3 inamovible de ahora,
parece que hay que jugar así por decreto.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es una análisis a posteriori juntando todas las cosas que ha escuchado y leído. Así se ha forrado el tío este. Que no te digo que no sea un crack viendo vídeos y se sepa hasta los jugadores de Burundi, pero es más bien mediocre.



Estoy desconectado del frutgol últimamente, en realidad hace años que me suda completamente la polla. Desde que me dí cuenta de que la mafia y las casas de apuestas lo controlan, lo mismo que tantas cosas en esta mierda de país masón y socialista.
Y uno de los principales mafiosos es Florentino, junto a otros, claro, no es el único desgraciadamente. Maldini viene a insinuarlo, porque no es de recibo que Real Madrid, Barcelona y otros clubs españoles sean punteros en Europa, y su selección sea una mierda, como acabamos de ver. Y es que aquí se han cargado el futbol base, las canteras las han destrozado tipos como Floren y compañía. También el multiculturalismo y los negros de cuota en todos los equipos ha contribuido. Ya podéis cagaros lo que queráis en el calvo de la Federación, o en el calvo Maldini, que a los verdaderos culpables de tener una selección de mierda les seguiréis chupando la polla.


----------



## el ruinas II (8 Dic 2022)

y el hijo de puta de luis enrique se va de rositas, tenian que ir a esperarlo al aeropuerto y meterle una somanta de hostias


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Pero ya ves que eso no funciona en la absoluta. Alguna explicación habrá pero es así. Quizá en categorías inferiores con defensas menos experimentadas aún no le han cogido el truco al tiki taka. Porque la táctica se va aprendiendo y en esas categorías son futbolistas en formación.



En categorías inferiores siempre estamos en desventaja física ante negros de dudosa edad..perdimos una final en Bombay ante negros ingleses. No integrados de esos que corrían como Usain Bolt a pesar de los 35 grados y la humedad..
Y toda Europa del este nos saca siempre una cabeza de alto .como aquella vez que ante Georgia sub 19 apareció un primo de borat que media casi 2metros..


----------



## Manoliko (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> En categorías inferiores siempre estamos en desventaja física ante negros de dudosa edad..perdimos una final en Bombay ante negros ingleses. No integrados de esos que corrían como Usain Bolt a pesar de los 35 grados y la humedad..
> Y toda Europa del este nos saca siempre una cabeza de alto .como aquella vez que ante Georgia sub 19 apareció un primo de borat que media casi 2metros..



Yo hablaba de táctica y ahora me vienes con el físico. La selección que ganó en 2010 eran más enanos que los de ahora. Aunque eso también tiene que ver con el tipo de jugador que se promociona en España.


----------



## Embeleduria (8 Dic 2022)

El problema del mundial, y más si tu selección cae en octavos, son los descansos

Hasta octavos, hemos tenido todos los días varios partidos, y de ellos casi siempre uno bastante interesante.

Ahora llevamos 2 días sin mundial y aunque mañana y pasado hay los partidos de cuartos, ya hemos perdido el hype

En baloncesto, balonmano, hockey, juegan a diario, desde el primer día hasta el último

En fútbol, como los jugadores necesitan varios días de descanso entre partidos, nos vemos que ahora que viene lo bueno, en 10 días sólo se juegan 3 eliminatorias


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Yo hablaba de táctica y ahora me vienes con el físico. La selección que ganó en 2010 eran más enanos que los de ahora. Aunque eso también tiene que ver con el tipo de jugador que se promociona en España.



bueno 2012 habia mañacos como javi martinez con su 193...
y si la sub 21 juega al toque pero ey CHUTAMOS a puerta mucho mas que ayer...a pesarde que los rivales plantan el autobus...y usan muchos negros de dudosa edad que son el doble de voluminosos...
si ganamos a la francia sub 21 de POGBA en partido oficial..y eso que parecia el abuelo de todos


----------



## petro6 (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Veis cuñado detected.. criticar la época de Lopetegui sin ver ni un solo partido



Si revisaras mi comentario, te darías cuenta que en él no hago más que darle crédito a lo que no le dejaron a hacer en la Selección por culpa del puto CALVO. Si tu comprensión lectora o tu falta de captar ironías es la de un niño de cinco años , es tu problema.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Aquí y en la conchinchina, desde que el fúmbol es fúmbol, cuando se trata de competiciones no adulteradas o Lijas y competiciones donde hay clucs heztado, donde el fúmbol es fúmbol, sobre to en selecciones, el fúmbol es El Grupo. 

Esto es una idea que ni en mil que lo sabe toermundo pero que nadie se atreve a decir cuando un equipo entra en colacsos porque les deja a todos con las caras violetitas y a to la organisasión, que quedan señaladitos y levanta muchas sospechas de lo que hay y los motivos son siempre vergonzantes.

El Grupo, es es el fúmbol de selecciones.

No es un grupo de soplagaitas, ta claro, se parte siempre de una selección de calidaj. Pero la selección es nada sin El Grupo

Esto es duro de señalar y de profundizar en público. Es vergonzante en una selección y supone un ostáculo importante que no siempre es sensillo.

Ahí hay muchos implicaos, to los protagonistas y los carguitos, pasando por psicolocos y to la estructura. Caras violetitas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Luis Aragonés supo verlo sin complejos. Fue a la selección y dejó un grupo. Esa fue la cumbre de la selección. Pero claro, pa eso tienes que ser Luis Aragonés y no un chaladito o un cobarde.


----------



## qbit (8 Dic 2022)

Están criticando los streaming que hacía Luis Enrique con tontunas como que violaba la política de comunicación de la RFEF, o sea, el habitual aquí mando yo y todos a obedecer, y que nadie diga nada que no esté autorizado.

No, el problema de los streamings no es que tuviera la libertad para hacerlos, que faltaría más, sino que tras ver uno te dabas cuenta de que ese tipo es un chulo, soberbio y necio, de los que se creen muy listos. Como dice el dicho, el problema no es ser tonto, sino abrir la boca y demostrarlo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Da igual que tengas a Messi, a Mbapé, a Joao...
Si no tienes un grupo no tienes nada.
Un grupo con esos, se eleva sin límites, claro está. Pero sin grupo no va a ninguna parte. Y un grupo sin figurones, puede competir y alcanzar la cumbre si los figurones tienen peor grupo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Están criticando los streaming que hacía Luis Enrique con tontunas como que violaba la política de comunicación de la RFEF, o sea, el habitual aquí mando yo y todos a obedecer, y que nadie diga nada que no esté autorizado.
> 
> No, el problema de los streamings no es que tuviera la libertad para hacerlos, que faltaría más, sino que tras ver uno te dabas cuenta de que ese tipo es un chulo, soberbio y necio, de los que se creen muy listos. Como dice el dicho, el problema no es ser tonto, sino abrir la boca y demostrarlo.



Y además, un tipo que siempre ha sido parco en palabras y siempre ha estado a la defensiva en todas las ruedas de prensa 

De repente, parece que se ha tomado dos cubatas y está en su salsa contestando a cualquier chorrada que le pregunten los subs


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

En la selección no había grupo. Estaban los intocaplas y nada más. Intocaplas sin ningún mérito especial. El resto estaban ahí pa dar cobertura a esos portagonistas forzados que no habían hecho ningún mérito, sin demostrar.


----------



## Suprimo (8 Dic 2022)

Ahora que se ha despedido Lvisito, Salinas con Andrés Montes, obra cvmbre dello Paco


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2022)

Los iniestas no fueron Iniestas hasta que tuvieron un grupo. El Grupo es lo que les hizo Iniestas. Sin El Grupo, nunca habría ido tan lejos siendo lo micsmo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Meteos eso en la cabesa, amegos. El fúmbol es El Grupo.

Pa to lo demás, lijas adulteraditas, clucs heztados y competisiones mágicas.


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Esto puede significar que Valverde coge a la selección en junio. PUEDE.



Valverde es un buen entrenador, y no está tronao como LE. Sería un upgrade.


----------



## sintripulacion (9 Dic 2022)

Solo he visto 50 minutos de la selección de Luis Enrique.
Fueron los primeros 50 minutos contra Marruecos.
Entre que el juego aburría a las ovejas y la hora que era, apagué la tv y dediqué mi tiempo a una cosa de más provecho y placentera: dormir la siesta.
Pero esos 50 minutos me han dejado tan rematadamente asqueado del estilo de juego español, que si por mi fuera me traía un entrenador extranjero que implante otro modelo diametralmente opuesto y que no caiga en la corrupción, el enchufismo, el nepotismo típico de la mayoría de organizaciones españolas donde se mueve dinero público.
Me basta que sea un profesional y que no se deje corromper por el entorno.
Si de mi dependiera me traía a Mouriño por ejemplo.
Peor qué se ha hecho no lo hace ni de coña!!.


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Solo he visto 50 minutos de la selección de Luis Enrique.
> Fueron los primeros 50 minutos contra Marruecos.
> Entre que el juego aburría a las ovejas y la hora que era, apagué la tv y dediqué mi tiempo a una cosa de más provecho y placentera: dormir la siesta.
> Pero esos 50 minutos me han dejado tan rematadamente asqueado del estilo de juego español, que si por mi fuera me traía un entrenador extranjero que implante otro modelo diametralmente opuesto y que no caiga en la corrupción, el enchufismo, el nepotismo típico de la mayoría de organizaciones españolas donde se mueve dinero público.
> ...



España necesita a Mourinho.


----------



## sintripulacion (9 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> España necesita a Mourinho.



Si ese es el que he querido poner, pero el puto corrector del móvil ha puesto Mauricio (jajajajaaaa)


----------



## sintripulacion (9 Dic 2022)

Con un entrenador como Mouriño, que no se lleve a su yenno y a su prima y que tenga en cuenta la meritocracia independientemente del equipo en el que juegue, España tiene jugadores para pasar fácil a cuartos.
Con dificultad o mucha dificultad, dependiendo del contrario que te toque y como tengas el día para caer en cuartos o llegar a semifinales con mucha suerte si se te aparece la Virgen y todos los Santos.
Y ahora mismo no hay nivel para más.
Individualmente hay al menos tres selecciones muy superiores a lo que tenemos.
Pero un Mouriño arreglaba esto y al menos no sentíamos bochorno y vergüenza.


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> No sé quién es este del vídeo, me lo recomendó el algoritmo, pero es el análisis más certero según mi punto de vista de lo que está pasando con el fútbol español en los últimos años.



Excelente vídeo.


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Con un entrenador como Mouriño, que no se lleve a su yenno y a su prima y que tenga en cuenta la meritocracia independientemente del equipo en el que juegue, España tiene jugadores para pasar fácil a cuartos.
> Con dificultad o mucha dificultad, dependiendo del contrario que te toque y como tengas el día para caer en cuartos o llegar a semifinales con mucha suerte si se te aparece la Virgen y todos los Santos.
> Y ahora mismo no hay nivel para más.
> Individualmente hay al menos tres selecciones muy superiores a lo que tenemos.
> Pero un Mouriño arreglaba esto y al menos no sentíamos bochorno y vergüenza.



Para poner a Mourinho de seleccionador de España, antes habría que hacer una purga estalinista en la RFEF y en los medios de manipulación.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

En la Cope ahora mismo todos los far$elonistas + Mónica nosecuantos indignadísimos con el cese.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2022)

Economía: - Adivina donde van tus impuestos y el dinero de las paguitas


https://www.mundodeportivo.com/futbol/mundial/20221208/1001904586/colas-horas-rabat-comprar-billetes-partido-cuartos.html https://elfarodeceuta.es/colas-marruecos-comprar-billetes-partido-cuartos/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En la Cope ahora mismo todos los far$elonistas + Mónica nosecuantos indignadísimos con el cese.



Pues he estado viendo 11 de tv3 un rato y han puesto a LE a parir todo lo que han podido


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Con un entrenador como Mouriño, que no se lleve a su yenno y a su prima y que tenga en cuenta la meritocracia independientemente del equipo en el que juegue, España tiene jugadores para pasar fácil a cuartos.
> Con dificultad o mucha dificultad, dependiendo del contrario que te toque y como tengas el día para caer en cuartos o llegar a semifinales con mucha suerte si se te aparece la Virgen y todos los Santos.
> Y ahora mismo no hay nivel para más.
> Individualmente hay al menos tres selecciones muy superiores a lo que tenemos.
> Pero un Mouriño arreglaba esto y al menos no sentíamos bochorno y vergüenza.



Antes de Mouniño me traigo a Tvchel


----------



## masia (9 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Igual Era como las Moras que se recosen el cono antes de la boda.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285476



El otro día me compré un teclado con la "Ñ" y la "ç" en un Bureau Vallée.
No tienes alguno cerca por aquí????
Dentro de unos días, vas a desear feliz ANO nuevo y va a ser risible, y eso sin contar el CONO que tienes entre las piernas,


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2022)

Meanwhile en Barcelona









Jordi Cruyff: "El fútbol ha cambiado, hoy no es tan importante el mediocampo"


Jordi Cruyff es un apasionado del fútbol. Ve todo lo que puede y más y tiene una visión de lo que impera hoy en día en el deporte rey. En plena Copa del Mundo, el




www.mundodeportivo.com





Joder, si el puto mediocampo es clave

Lo que es cierto que tener 3 gnomos mareándola eso ya no genera ventaja alguna 

Pero tener 4 mamadús en el centro del campo haciendo de muro de contención es clave en el fútbol actual


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues he estado viendo 11 de tv3 un rato y han puesto a LE a parir todo lo que han podido



Pues David Sanchez, Senabre, Monica,...todos gritando como locos. 11 no lo veo. Creo que está Danae por ahí.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Otro asunto es que los culés van a tener que lidiar con el asumtio de sus promesas y cómo van a gestionar su propio grupo de jubilaos y subirles el ánimo a promesitas sin presente ahora que se les ha dado una nota más ocjetiva a los que se había llevao a las nubes sin demostrar.

claro, es lo que tiene estas cositas


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

frenazo de lija, bajonazo de la nube, duditas, colacsos y como no te sostengan....te vas pa abajo


----------



## Miss Andorra (9 Dic 2022)

masia dijo:


> El otro día me compré un teclado con la "Ñ" y la "ç" en un Bureau Vallée.
> No tienes alguno cerca por aquí????
> Dentro de unos días, vas a desear feliz ANO nuevo y va a ser risible, y eso sin contar el CONO que tienes entre las piernas,



Creo que nunca superare al SNB Supertarado obsesionado con felpudos con respecto a ortografias demigrantes


----------



## HArtS (9 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo que es cierto que tener 3 gnomos mareándola eso ya no genera ventaja alguna



Cierto, pero tener un mago del balón (Modric) o un jugador capaz de filtrar pases entre 5 defensas (Kroos) sigue dándote ventajas, sobre todo si juegas contra un equipo que se cierra mucho.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

El pronóstico de la selección es derroyición crónica. 
Una lástima. A los fumbolistas se les va a quitar las ganas de ir convocaos pa acabar haciendo ridículos y dando espectáculos horrendos. 

No hay nadie con la capacidac pa hacer un grupo, ta claro. Ese es el tema. Tienen en la selección fumbolistas condenaos que no quieren aprovechar y los fumbolistas jovencines sin presente con los que piensan que podrían gestionar pa intentar hacer un grupo de promesas de futuro no están ni pa competir en sus propios clucs.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

Lo que más gozo es cómo le va a ir al Atleti en la Conferens Lig


----------



## fred (9 Dic 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> No sé quién es este del vídeo, me lo recomendó el algoritmo, pero es el análisis más certero según mi punto de vista de lo que está pasando con el fútbol español en los últimos años.



Ostia Pepe Kollins,un mítico del foroacb.


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Lo de los pamfletos del Marca y el As es asombroso.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (9 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A dónde vamos con Canales, cumple 32 años dentro de un mes, necesitamos algo más a largo plazo. Me parece bien convocar al de Osasuna, pero Rodri y Laporte han sido lo único que ha funcionado bien en el Mundial y por edad pueden jugar otro, yo no lo tocaría.
> 
> Quizás Brais o Mikel Merino en lugar de Canales. Sancet del Bilbao e incluso Aimar Oroz del Osasuna creo que van a acabar siendo internacionales, yo los convocaba ya a ver si dan la talla. Y creo que Brahim se merece un par de partidos, más que Bryan Gil que es suplentérrimo en el Tottenham. Puestos a arriesgar, Riquelme el del Atleti/Girona se lo merece más.



Da igual que tenga 32 años. Mientras juegue bien vale para la selección. Tiene que haber alguien que tenga algo de experiencia, no solo niños vírgenes y busi


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286002



LOL ... la era de Mr Proper promete ser gloriosa, ya están vendiendo humo

Eso sí, calvo pero al menos está fuertecito, da imágen atlética.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Lo de opción real quiere decir que es del agrado de Floren o k?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vamos a ver. España tuvo una generación de futbolistas brutales que se adaptaban perfectamente al fútbol de toque porque su mejor virtud era la precisión en el pase. No eran altos, ni veloces... eran simplemente muy rápidos pensando y muy precisos. En consecuencia, la única forma de defender era cerrar todos los espacios al máximo, y eso obviamente luego te dejaba sin opciones de atacar... porque si no ponías el 99% en defender, te cosían a ocasiones.
> 
> España no ha inventado nada, simplemente "perfeccionó" un estilo porque tenía un montón de jugadores que podían hacer muy bien la misma cosa y permitía eso.
> 
> Y ya está. Ya pasó. No hay que ser presos de una forma de hacer las cosas, hay que optimizar los recursos con lo que tienes...



Bueno ... no sólo el toque ... los centrales con la Piqué, Puyol y Gramos (que te podía jugar de lateral de lo bueno que eran), con Xabi Alonso por delante era la hostia.

Es que eran muy buenos esos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

Vamos compañeros!!
Waka Waka!!! La fiesta del mundial sigue!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Baila un poquito señiorita!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286002




Siii joder síii!!! Nueva ilusión!!!! 
Me sale iusion por los poros!! Es un no parar de ilusión!!!!!


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siii joder síii!!! Nueva ilusión!!!!
> Me sale iusion por los poros!! Es un no parar de ilusión!!!!!



Si como ha dicho por aquí, creo que uno de ellos es *@FULANITODETALYCUAL* chutan a puerta desde lejos, ya me vale. El bútbol no es un arte, es un puto deporte que se juega a patadas y cabezazos.

Si pones un delantero y chutas de fuera, es posible que marques algún gol. Y si ya pones a dos delanteros, pues igual hasta mejor, aunque uno sea un mediapunta falso delantero o como los llame la madre del topo.


----------



## cebollo (9 Dic 2022)

El fútbol de clubs es el capitalismo, las grandes empresas, los ejecutivos millonarios, todo muy profesional.

Las selecciones son el sector público, el politiqueo, el urbanismo en Marbella, Pepiño Blanco de ministro, los enchufados del ministro o el Villar de turno.

A mi me gustaría un entrenador extranjero a ser posible sin experiencia en la Liga y sin hablar una palabra de español. Alguien ajeno al mamoneo de prensa, equipos, representantes...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (9 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ese el miedo que tengo
> 
> A este se le amotina o se le pone rebelde CR7 y seguramente, no sabrá ni qué está pasando, ni como gestionarlo



Lo "facil" de ser seleccionador es que no tienes que comerte con patatas a estrellitas a las cuales tu club esta pagando una nomina.

No las convocas y que se queden en casa jugando a la pley.


----------



## eltonelero (9 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El fútbol de clubs es el capitalismo, las grandes empresas, los ejecutivos millonarios, todo muy profesional.
> 
> Las selecciones son el sector público, el politiqueo, el urbanismo en Marbella, Pepiño Blanco de ministro, los enchufados del ministro o el Villar de turno.
> 
> *A mi me gustaría un entrenador extranjero a ser posible sin experiencia en la Liga y sin hablar una palabra de español. Alguien ajeno al mamoneo de prensa, equipos, representantes...*




Justamente por eso jamás dejarán a ningún seleccionador extranjero meterse.

Tienen la excusa basada en una norma no escrita que apela al patriotismo de que el seleccionador ha de ser español, eso hace que se quiten la presión de contratar a alguien por meritos de fuera, y reducirlo al ambito nacional, donde pueden controlar mucho mejor los tejemanejes e influencias.


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286002



Pues lo mismo este hombre va bien, no siendo un divo que cobra un pastón y te viene con teorías personales mágicas e infalibles para llevarse toda la gloria (y la pasta), ya es un avance respecto a Luis Enrique.
Lo que la historia deja bien claro en los mundiales, es que el entrenador debe de dar un paso atrás y dejar que los jugadores sean los protagonistas. La anécdota que recuerdo ahora que mejor lo ilustra es a Bilardo cabreado al terminar la final del 86, regalando la medalla al primero que se cruzó porque Maradona había vuelto a hacer lo que le salió de los huevos en el campo. Está claro que si por él hubiera sido lo habría sentado en el banquillo, pero era Maradona y no tuvo cojones.


----------



## Antiparticula (9 Dic 2022)

El tikitaka tendría sentido hacerlo en la salida de propio area sin pasar nunca al campo contrario . para así abrir las lineas.

Pero para eso hay que tener huevos.


----------



## Chichimango (9 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Bueno ... no sólo el toque ... los centrales con la Piqué, Puyol y Gramos (que te podía jugar de lateral de lo bueno que eran), con Xabi Alonso por delante era la hostia.
> 
> Es que eran muy buenos esos.



Esa selección española tenía 15 futbolistas de élite, que hubiesen podido jugar regularmente en cualquier club de Europa, algunos de ellos eran los mejores del mundo en sus posiciones. Ahora no tenemos ni 10, yo diría que a día de hoy no más de 5-6, y ninguno es top.

Brasil y Francia tienen 15-20 grandes futbolistas cada uno, por eso son los favoritos, y por eso a Brasil se le lesionan Telles y Gabriel Jesús y siguen a lo suyo, o por eso Francia llega al mundial sin Benzema y Kante y prácticamente ni lo nota. En esto del fútbol no hay milagros, cuantos más y mejores futbolistas tengas, más lejos llegas y más cerca estás de ganar cosas. Todo ese rollo del estilo innegociable es alpiste para pinchateclas y forofos.


----------



## Antiparticula (9 Dic 2022)

El tikitaka tendría sentido hacerlo en la salida de propio area sin pasar nunca al campo contrario . para así abrir las lineas.

Pero para eso hay que tener huevos.


----------



## Th89 (9 Dic 2022)

Bueno, De la Mancuerna al menos está rocoso, podrá darle algún consejo a los cuerpoescombros que poblan el fútbol español.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Da igual que tenga 32 años. Mientras juegue bien vale para la selección. Tiene que haber alguien que tenga algo de experiencia, no solo niños vírgenes y busi



Y ahí tenemos a Pepe marcando goles...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> El tikitaka tendría sentido hacerlo en la salida de propio area sin pasar nunca al campo contrario . para así abrir las lineas.
> 
> Pero para eso hay que tener huevos.



No porque gracias a esta era kloppianas del fútbol tienes a r jugadores presionando al portero


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*Dos vías para Luis Enrique*

Atlético y United. El Atleti no ha dejado de lanzar guiños al ya exseleccionador y los 'red devils' no encuentran en Ten Hag la solución a sus problemas.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Lo "facil" de ser seleccionador es que no tienes que comerte con patatas a estrellitas a las cuales tu club esta pagando una nomina.
> 
> No las convocas y que se queden en casa jugando a la pley.



Bueno, a Cristina tenía que convocarla, por respeto al jugador (por llevar una vieja gloria no pasa nada), pero lo puso en su sitio de la mejor manera posible.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Lucho tiene la opción barsa o lijas de fuera. Punto

Que no nos lo vais a encasquetar al Atleti. Me hago del trampas si biene al Atleti. Por ahí no paso


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Bueno, De la Mancuerna al menos está rocoso, podrá darle algún consejo a los cuerpoescombros que poblan el fútbol español.



A esto venía 

A si trae o contrata un buen preparador físico

Creo que a parte del divismo de LE en este mundial, el problema ha podido ser el estado físico de los jugadores

El primer partido arrollamos porque los jugadores venían rodados de casa, pero a medida que han pasado los días de bacanales y jijeo, han perdido la poca forma física que traían 

Por eso en cada partido se les ha visto más fundidos


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

En el Atleti tenemos al cholo, os guste o no y punto. 
Y el día que el Cholo no esté, tenemos cantera de entrenadores.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

ya sabemos que la culpa del colacso de La Coja es del Cholo.

Por eso queremos al Cholo como el primer día


----------



## MagicPep (9 Dic 2022)

y veo en elinmundo que sale en el stream de su hijo q es un nini como nuestro elperro

tiene una cara de loco impresionante, de joven solo era tonto


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Lucho encaja con el barsa como anillo al dedo. Sería el sustituto ideal de Xavi.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

a Xavi le queda esta temporada y poco más. Lucho podría darle el relevo a Xavi y mejorarlo


----------



## petro6 (9 Dic 2022)

No os equivoquéis, que el quijadas ganó lo que ganó en el Farsa porque estaban Isiesta ,aNemyar y Mensi, y se bajó los pantalones con el enano,


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Lucho tiene la opción barsa o lijas de fuera. Punto
> 
> Que no nos lo vais a encasquetar al Atleti. *Me hago del trampas si biene al Atleti. Por ahí no paso*



Cito esta importantísima y dramática declaración por si pudiera haber futuras aplicaciones legales

BROOOTAL


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

vuelve el futbol menos mal 

a ver cuantos le mete brasil a croacia y holanda a argentina muy justo ese partido prorroga veo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> y veo en elinmundo que sale en el stream de su hijo q es un nini como nuestro elperro
> 
> tiene una cara de loco impresionante, de joven solo era tonto



ha muerto con la idea, como él quería


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Cito esta importantísima y dramática declaración por si pudiera haber futuras aplicaciones legales
> 
> BROOOTAL



Los panfletos del Marca y el As llevan con la matraca de encasquetarnos al Lucho por lo civil o por lo...

Tienen un trauma con el Cholo los ejpertocs del fúmbol


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

A que hora jugamos compañeros?


----------



## El primo del Adric (9 Dic 2022)

El calvo rocoso va a hacer bueno al paco iñaki saenz y su brillante eurocopa de 2004


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

como el Guardiola en la champiojos. La que lió el meacoloñas con que si el fúmbol futuricsta y el fúmbol ancestral...y to pa hacer el ridículo en 180 minutos de fumbol futurista que nadie vio y que nos tanguen por decreto el penalti escandaloso a Correita


----------



## Madrid (9 Dic 2022)

De los dos partidos de hoy me quedo con el Holanda-Argentina.

Parece que la mayoría de los argentinos ven esto como un trámite. Espero que el viejo zorro Van Gaal de un bañito de realidad a los pobres diablos del cono sur.


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> vuelve el futbol menos mal
> 
> a ver cuantos le mete brasil a croacia y holanda a argentina muy justo ese partido prorroga veo



Debe de ser el primer mundial en el que veo a Argentina débil en defensa.


----------



## cebollo (9 Dic 2022)

En una televisión argentina llevan a una rubita que va de listilla táctica y Ruggeri ni la mira. Puede ser lo mejor del Mundial si la manda a fregar en mitad de un partido y no tienen margen para editarlo.


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

Vamos a tener un par de tardes seguidas de FURMBOH apasionantes, como hace muchos años que no recuerdo.

Yo solo pido que todos los partidos no lleguen a la prórroga, comenzaría a poder calificarse este mundial de excelente.


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*Que bonito es ser agradecido.*


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> En una televisión argentina llevan a una rubita que va de listilla táctica y Ruggeri ni la mira. Puede ser lo mejor del Mundial si la manda a fregar en mitad de un partido y no tienen margen para editarlo.


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A que hora jugamos compañeros?


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*“Tenía que tener esa charla con Cristiano por ser quien es”*

Fernando Santos ha desvelado cómo fue el cara a cara que tuvo con Ronaldo cuando el jugador se enteró que no iba a ser titular contra Suiza.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2022)

El hijo es un virgendoritos premium

A este no le sirve ser hijo de LE para pillar cacho como a la hija

Pero es que si veis el vídeo, da vergüenza ajena lo sobrao que aún va y eso que lo han echado del curro


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2022)

A pero siguen jugando sin nosotros? 

Qué falta de respeto


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

La que han liao pollito

hay que fijarse en el auténtico mondial que empieza ya para ver las tendencias del auténtico fumbol. Basta de cuentos de los panfletos. El fúmbol se jueba ahora.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (9 Dic 2022)

Brasil jugaba al "jogo bonito", pero llego un momento que no le bastaba y se hizo mas rocoso y fuerrte en el centro del campo, lo que le llevo al exito. Pero la base del juego seguía siendo el "jogo bonito" pero adaptándolo a los nuevos tiempos.

En el Barça Lucho tenia a Messi, Sjarez y Neymar, por lo que podía marear la perdiz lo que hiciese falta, mientras llegasen balones a estos tres, para que marcasen. Cuando llego el paseavacas lo que hizo fue llevar el tiki-taka al absurdo, de manera que hacían mil toques entre defensas y centrocampistas, pero sin llegar balones a Suárez y a Messi.

En el partido contra Marruecos repetimos lo que hicimos contra Rusia,. cientos de pases, pero practicamente sin ocasiones de gol. No tiene sentido dar mil pases y no chutar ni a puerta en casi todo el partido.

Pero eso no es problema del tiki-taka, es problema que no has adaptado el sistema para conseguir mas profundidad, te has limitado a dar apses atrás, sin buscar rupturas desde el centrodelcampo, sin extremos que rompan las defensas, sin doblar los laterales en profundidad, han fallado muchas cosas y por eso el partido fue un desastre.

El tiki-taka es lo que nos ha dado éxitos, no tenemos jugadores fisicos, por lo que no podemos ser Francia, no tenemos jugadores suerhabilidosos,por lo que no podemos ser Brasil.

Tenemos lo que tenemos y algunos de ellos son muy buenos y pintan muy bien. Contra Marruecos una de las razones de jugar tna lento fue segui con Busi, ralentiza mucho el juego porque ya no es el jugador de hace años, espero que ahora se cambie está dinámica y se le de galones a otros jugadores como Rodri, por ejemplo en el centro del campo.

Vamos a ver como lo hace De la Fuente en los próximos compromisos y es capaz de hacer esas variaciones en el juego que nos den mas profundidad, mas llegada, pero sin renunciar al estiilo con el que hemos ganado titulos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Vamos a fijarnos en el fúmbol de los mayores, a ver si asen titi caca o k asen


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

el pipi caca


----------



## yimi (9 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> De los dos partidos de hoy me quedo con el Holanda-Argentina.
> 
> Parece que la mayoría de los argentinos ven esto como un trámite. Espero que el viejo zorro Van Gaal de un bañito de realidad a los pobres diablos del cono sur.



Estaría bien que les ganase Holanda, pero una semifinal Brasil-Argentina tiene mucho morbo. Se llevan a matar.
Podría dispararse la venta de palomitas.

A ver si mañana Portugal humilla a nuestros otros "vecinos" con los que tenemos "tantos vínculos culturales" según TVE.

El Inglaterra-Francia la pena es que no puedan perder los dos.

En la mayoría de mundiales suelen estar mejor los cuartos y semifinales que la propia final.


----------



## Adelaido (9 Dic 2022)

Mi porra para los cuartos

Croacia 1 Brasil 3 
Holanda 0 (5) Argentina 0 (4)
Marruecos 1 Portugal 0
Inglaterra 2 (1) Francia 2 (3)

Semifinales

Brasil 2 Holanda 1
Marruecos 1 (4) Francia 1 (3)

Final 
Marruecos 1 Brasil 0

Campeón: Marruecos

Es de ciegos no verlo.


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Brasil jugaba al "jogo bonito", pero llego un momento que no le bastaba y se hizo mas rocoso y fuerrte en el centro del campo, lo que le llevo al exito. Pero la base del juego seguía siendo el "jogo bonito" pero adaptándolo a los nuevos tiempos.
> 
> En el Barça Lucho tenia a Messi, Sjarez y Neymar, por lo que podía marear la perdiz lo que hiciese falta, mientras llegasen balones a estos tres, para que marcasen. Cuando llego el paseavacas lo que hizo fue llevar el tiki-taka al absurdo, de manera que hacían mil toques entre defensas y centrocampistas, pero sin llegar balones a Suárez y a Messi.
> 
> ...



Brasil desde 1970 ha pasado por muchas fases alternando el "jogo bonito" con selecciones leñeras y físicas. En 1974 y 1978 se llevaron equipos de verdaderos guarros leñeros, pero al fracasar volvieron al jogo bonito en el 82 y el 86. En el 90 vuelta a empezar hasta el 94 en el que consiguieron un buén equilibrio y ganaron. Pero en el 74 eran una cuadrilla de cerdos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286147



estaba escrito que en este mundial íbamos a _catar _poco


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Brasil jugaba al "jogo bonito", pero llego un momento que no le bastaba y se hizo mas rocoso y fuerrte en el centro del campo, lo que le llevo al exito. Pero la base del juego seguía siendo el "jogo bonito" pero adaptándolo a los nuevos tiempos.
> 
> En el Barça Lucho tenia a Messi, Sjarez y Neymar, por lo que podía marear la perdiz lo que hiciese falta, mientras llegasen balones a estos tres, para que marcasen. Cuando llego el paseavacas lo que hizo fue llevar el tiki-taka al absurdo, de manera que hacían mil toques entre defensas y centrocampistas, pero sin llegar balones a Suárez y a Messi.
> 
> ...



pero como no vamos a tener jugadores fisicos o habilidosos dejen de repetir esas patrañas 

luis aragones hablaba sobre el momento presente y sobre la indefinicion de jugar un dia de un modo y de otra el siguiente, y lo que decia es que no eramos geneticamente tan fornidos y grandes como los alemanes

como no vamos a tener peloteros de buen pie si los argentinos uruguayos portugueses no mestizos italianos del sur incluso son de la misma genetica 

el talento se tiene y a raudales y el fisico con el mestizaje actual tambien o con hijos de inmigrantes 

lo que pasa que brasil tiene millones de jugadores con talento y exporta miles y salen decenas seleccionables y nosotros podemos sacar 2 cada decada por numero y porque no se les da opciones o no se sabe ver su talento o que no tienen hambre cabeza y humildad


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Brasil jugaba al "jogo bonito", pero llego un momento que no le bastaba y se hizo mas rocoso y fuerrte en el centro del campo, lo que le llevo al exito. Pero la base del juego seguía siendo el "jogo bonito" pero adaptándolo a los nuevos tiempos.
> 
> En el Barça Lucho tenia a Messi, Sjarez y Neymar, por lo que podía marear la perdiz lo que hiciese falta, mientras llegasen balones a estos tres, para que marcasen. Cuando llego el paseavacas lo que hizo fue llevar el tiki-taka al absurdo, de manera que hacían mil toques entre defensas y centrocampistas, pero sin llegar balones a Suárez y a Messi.
> 
> ...



todo eso que dices lo arreglo lopetegui..pero tuvo que VENIR hierro y hacer el gilipollas llamando a delbosque por telefono...
resultado ISCO que era media punta tenia que ir con degea a recoger el balon a nuestra area...degea ni nadie fue capaz de lanzar ningun melonazo a costa..todos iban a los laterales ....


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Golden pipi caca


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*Las 'patatas calientes' de España*

El seleccionador tiene hasta marzo para trazar un plan con dos objetivos: la clasificación para la Eurocopa y la final four de la Liga de Naciones.


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> pero como no vamos a tener jugadores fisicos o habilidosos dejen de repetir esas patrañas
> 
> luis aragones hablaba sobre el momento presente y sobre la indefinicion de jugar un dia de un modo y de otra el siguiente, y lo que decia es que no eramos geneticamente tan fornidos y grandes como los alemanes
> 
> ...



Yo opino que influye mucho el futbol base, algo se hace muy mal desde siempre en España con los chavales.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

ni fúmbol base, ni promesitas de futuro. Con ese equipo no se puede ir ni al trofeo carranza


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

En la pleisteison sí. Pero el problema del fúmbol es que en la realidaj funciona distinto


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo opino que influye mucho el futbol base, algo se hace muy mal desde siempre en España con los chavales.



yo tambien lo achaco a que el futbol base no prima el taleto si no el plano tactico
cuando veo torneos de chavales solo veo como les meten en la cabeza el corset tactico y no les dejan ser creativos y anarquicos


----------



## Scout.308 (9 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> En la pleisteison sí. Pero el problema del fúmbol es que en la realidaj funciona distinto



Venga, te vas pal ignore de una vez, harto de leer tus subnormalidades página tras página.


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> yo tambien lo achaco a que el futbol base no prima el taleto si no el plano tactico
> cuando veo torneos de chavales solo veo como les meten en la cabeza el corset tactico y no les dejan ser creativos y anarquicos



Completamente de acuerdo, y además creo que a un chaval de 10 años no se le debe de encasillar aún en ninguna posición, me parece que es limitarle y viciarle sus cualidades en desarrollo.

Los torneos aquellos del Canal+ me sacaban de quicio, me parecian aberraciones.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

tapaos los ogos y los oyidos con la cara violetita


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (9 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Brasil jugaba al "jogo bonito", pero llego un momento que no le bastaba y se hizo mas rocoso y fuerrte en el centro del campo, lo que le llevo al exito. Pero la base del juego seguía siendo el "jogo bonito" pero adaptándolo a los nuevos tiempos.
> 
> En el Barça Lucho tenia a Messi, Sjarez y Neymar, por lo que podía marear la perdiz lo que hiciese falta, mientras llegasen balones a estos tres, para que marcasen. Cuando llego el paseavacas lo que hizo fue llevar el tiki-taka al absurdo, de manera que hacían mil toques entre defensas y centrocampistas, pero sin llegar balones a Suárez y a Messi.
> 
> ...



El debate sobre si continuar con el juego de posicion o apostar por mas verticalidad y rapidez va a dominar los próximos años el panorama del futbol español: ¿Tenemos los jugadores con la inteligencia colectiva necesaria para desarrollar el tikitaka es su forma pura? ¿Hay que apostar por que las nueva sgeneraciones hiuspanas puedan competir con los fisicos de las seleciones top? ¿Acabaremos en un estilo híbrido, una combinación de estos dos extremos? Estas on las preguntas estrategicas que nos haremos en los años venideros...




PS: El "jogo bonito" de Brasil es cierta parte un mito que tenemos por aquí a raíz del mundial 82. La seleçao brasileña por norma general suele ser un equipo muy duro, muy serio en su juego, con dos medio centros defensivos - lo que permite subir a los laterales - y en la que solo sus estrellas atacantes se permiten alguna floritura - que es lo que queda luego en el recuerdo del aficionado.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (9 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo opino que influye mucho el futbol base, algo se hace muy mal desde siempre en España con los chavales.



Claro que influye.

Desde que ganamos jugando al tiki-taka, los entrenadores de base buscan y premian a los chavales habilidosos. Antes tambien lo hacian claro, pero no exclusivamente.

Lo de saber estar en el campo y dejarse la piel presionando y defendiendo es de pobres y mamandous.


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*Ten Hag siempre tuvo razon*


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

El debate de los panfletos sobre si la Cristi en portugal sí o no, es utra panfletada. Cristi puede descansar y también puede ser útil en un momento dao. Lo que es acsurdo es que tenga que estar por decreto. Esas cabezonerías derroyen el grupo.


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (9 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> yo tambien lo achaco a que el futbol base no prima el taleto si no el plano tactico
> cuando veo torneos de chavales solo veo como les meten en la cabeza el corset tactico y no les dejan ser creativos y anarquicos



Hay algo de verdad en esto, y es algo que se tiene que replantear el futbol base. Quizás ha habido un excesivo hincapié táctico en las escuelas/academias/categorias inferiores...


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Yo llevo diciendo meses que la Cristi necesitaba un descansoto largo. Eso no sisnifica que no pueda salir en un momento dao a rematar o tirar penaltis o yo qué sé


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil llega el primer gran partido de cuartos de final!!!!!!!!!!!! Croacia contra la pentacampeona del mundoooooo!!!!!!!!!!! samba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! el jogo bonito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sambaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tiki takaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!! samba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Brazillllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! samba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*¡TENEMOS ONCE OFICIAL DE CROACIA!

Livakovic; Juranovic, Gvardiol, Lovren, Sosa; Brozovic, Kovacic, Modric; Perisic, Pasalic y Kramaric*









*¡Y ONCE OFICIAL DE BRASIL!

Alisson; Militao, Marquinhos, Thiago Silva, Danilo; Casemiro, Paquetá; Raphinha, Neymar, Vinicius; Richarlison*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286147



son unos cuartos de final _casi _de libro
Croacia vuelve a tener un mérito tremendo, pero sería un milagro que Brasil no les gane con soltura
De esos ocho equipos, hay 4 campeones del mundo y dos finalistas, concentrados en tres partidos. Portugal se puede considerar una revelación, aunque no una sorpresa, si gana mañana iguala su mejor resultado ( dos veces semifinalista ), sobra Marruecos que no es nada.
4 campeones no están : Italia, Alemania, Uruguay y ... España


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Yo ahora mismo no sé quién sigue y quién se queda colgao. Tengo sensaciones encontradas con los que quedan. Me gustan todos, salvo los morunos. Me caen mejos Portugal, Argentina y Francia, en lo que es el fúmbol. Pero las otras también me molan. Me parece que se ha quedao un mondial bonito


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

Porque en telénodo dan el puto moroco portufail, se puede ser Más subnormales?


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Porque en telénodo dan el puto moroco portufail, se puede ser Más subnormales?



Sánchez, tu amado presidente, quiere que gane Mirruecos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2022)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> El debate sobre si continuar con el juego de posicion o apostar por mas verticalidad y rapidez va a dominar los próximos años el panorama del futbol español: ¿Tenemos los jugadores con la inteligencia colectiva necesaria para desarrollar el tikitaka es su forma pura? ¿Hay que apostar por que las nueva sgeneraciones hiuspanas puedan competir con los fisicos de las seleciones top? ¿Acabaremos en un estilo híbrido, una combinación de estos dos extremos? Estas on las preguntas estrategicas que nos haremos en los años venideros...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



,la respuesta a esa pregunta paso desde 2016 a 2018....y nadie se acuerda como si el calvo hubiera puesto un hechizo de olvido


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Estáis cabreando a to ermundo con el pipi caca, lo digo en serio. Puedes jubar al fúmbol como te de la gana, no hay un modelo mejor o peor, se jueba al fúmbol con los fumbolistas, que pueden tener cualidades muy diferentes y se puede rectificar dependiendo del rival. Obcecarse con esas memeces es un error craso.

Las selecciones no tienen nada que ver con las chaladuras de iluminaos. La selección alcanza cumbre cuando es un grupo. Esto es asín desde que el fúmbol es fúmbol, aquí y en la conchinchina.


----------



## Th89 (9 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> No os equivoquéis, que el quijadas ganó lo que ganó en el Farsa porque estaban Isiesta ,aNemyar y Mensi, y se bajó los pantalones con el enano,



Que gran verdad, ojo, a mí me parece un buen entrenador, pero no sé en qué momento ha pasado de eso a ser una especie de megacrack de los banquillos.

La inflada es considerable, ganó con un equipo con el que ganaron casi todos... fuera de ahí, hostión.

Zidane ganó más que él y nadie le considera un entrenador top... porque hay que verle fuera del Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil llega el primer gran partido de cuartos de final!!!!!!!!!!!! Croacia contra la pentacampeona del mundoooooo!!!!!!!!!!! samba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! el jogo bonito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sambaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tiki takaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!! samba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Brazillllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! samba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *¡TENEMOS ONCE OFICIAL DE CROACIA!
> ...



Vamos Croacia!!!!! 

Sólo los croatas pueden hacer frente a la poderosa marruecos en la final!!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Lo complicadísimo de hacer un grupo es que no vale con decirlo. Tiene que ser natural y no se fabrica con buenas caritas. El que sepa hacer grupos gana


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo, y además creo que a un chaval de 10 años no se le debe de encasillar aún en ninguna posición, me parece que es limitarle y viciarle sus cualidades en desarrollo.
> 
> Los torneos aquellos del Canal+ me sacaban de quicio, me parecian aberraciones.



a veces me acercaba a vitoria o bilbao para ver los torneos en los que venan las principales canteras,etc, y ya le digo, que no les permitian ser creativos, intentaban que jugaran todos con una idea y un diseño, al que se sale del guiion tactico le corrigen y vuelve a hacer los movimientos conjuntos, claro la diferencia con adultos es que les cuesta mucho seguir esas normas mucho tiempo y tienden al desorden en muchos momentos, pero ya con diez años que se empieza a ver algo se les enseña a ser un equipo, a ser efectivo en las decisiones que tomen y a entender un dibujo de juego, en defensa y ataque, en recuperaciones, en estrategia de juego parado, etc. 
a mi me da mucha pena porque hay algun chiquillo que se le ven cosas especiales y asi se les anula el talento, se les enseña a ser opacos y a que su talento se explote en un futuro si es un ataacante
luego puede venirme alguien con chuminadas de que si es bueno ademas de entender la tactica y estrategia podra superar lineas, etc, pero no es el debate, claro que a fuerza de ser mejor o tener cualidades que destaquen va a superar lineas y jugadores rivales, o marcar goles, pero yo hablo de que en brasil que tanto les ponemos de ejemplo o en el futbol americano y de ahi puedo hablar porque he visto tambien ese futbol cuando he tenido la suerte de ver torneos internacionales, se les prima la anarquia, la creatividad, el nervio, el caracter, la disputa, no se les prima el orden el control y la estructura de equipo.
estamos perdiendo nuestra esencia, queremos imitar el futbol europeo con ese corset del que hablo, y asi salen equipos y equipos ¡planos y tacticos y el futbol cada vez es mas racano 
independientemente de que en el ultimo escalon de lo profesional la competicion le pone a cada uno en su sitio, en europa y en españa todavia peor que se tienen esas prestaciones muy semejantes a lo americano o brasileño de querer jugar divertido y con tecnica, se esta perdiendo la magia y vamos a progresiones de futbol lento, con excepcion de algunos equipos de nivel excelente europeos que tienen diversidad de recursos y mas velocidad de juego.
y si todavia nos metemos nosotros mas en una jaula con el toque plano que solo es una estrategia defensiva tipo a la italiana que dije, nos estamos coartando nuestro derecho a imaginar un futuro mas prospero, porque donde no hay no se puede sacar.


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Claro que influye.
> 
> Desde que ganamos jugando al tiki-taka, los entrenadores de base buscan y premian a los chavales habilidosos. Antes tambien lo hacian claro, pero no exclusivamente.
> 
> Lo de saber estar en el campo y dejarse la piel presionando y defendiendo es de pobres y mamandous.



no estoy tan seguro de que se prime la habilidad, lo contrario mas bien. se prima el chico que tiene sacrificio tactico y que entiende mejor esa idea de juego. eso no es explotar el talento, es imbuirle una idea.


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*Hoy hay un partido con nostalgia merengue*


----------



## Patoso (9 Dic 2022)

Algún enlace para Cropofagia-Negril?


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Hay algo de verdad en esto, y es algo que se tiene que replantear el futbol base. Quizás ha habido un excesivo hincapié táctico en las escuelas/academias/categorias inferiores...



es una lastima porque el entrenador - formador hace lo que le mandan, no es su culpa y le dicen que quieren que los chicos aprendan conceptos referidos a estrategia,tactica,disciplina, deportividad,comprension del juego en equipo, y relacion de decisiones dentro del juego en el plano tecnico, o sea que quieren que su regate si lo hacen sea para dejar a un compañero en situacion ofensiva, o para ganar una carrera al espacio, o para dar un pase atras evitando la presion colectiva sin peligro, de nuevo tactica pura y dura. el regate lo convierten en tactica. y eso es muy triste porque no les dejan sacar su toque especial, antiguamente veias un centrocampista que se te metia en la media punta conduciendo y rompiendo lineas, otras veces un extremo que se iba hacia el centro del campo a tocar el balon o que cambiaba de banda en diagonal regateando rivales, o un delantero que no solo mantenia el balon o aseaba jugadas, o disparaba, si no que queria regatearse a medio equipo rival, esto hablo de niños, luego si sube el nivel esas cosas se corrigen con entrenamientos y se toman decisiones mas acertadas sin quitarles su esencia. eso ya no se ve en el futbol actual, porque se castiga a ese niño con suplencias.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sánchez, tu amado presidente, quiere que gane Mirruecos.



de ese señor que tenemos como mandatario cualquier cosa y mira que el soe siempre parece que se bajaba los pantalones con el mojamé pero lo de este y zapatero ha sido catastrofico


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

Rociadas croatas!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*Mucha gente piensa esto: Guti explicando lo que le pasa a España... ¡y al Barça!*

El exjugador del Real Madrid no pudo ser más claro en su intervención en El Chiringuito sobre la obsesión por jugar con el mismo estilo siempre.


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues he estado viendo 11 de tv3 un rato y han puesto a LE a parir todo lo que han podido



Yo, tras un trabajo detectivesco que hice en vuestro subforo del Farsa, llegué a la conclusión que los culés están muy dolidos con LE por haber hecho quedar ante el mundo entero como inútiles sobrevalorados a vuestros jóvenes jugadores. La verdad es que lo entiendo, a mí me jodería un seleccionador que hiciera quedar a Vini, Militao o Valverde como vulgares tuercebotas.


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rociadas croatas!!!!!


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rociadas croatas!!!!!



No jodas, Croacia DEBE ser eliminada hoy. Una ronda más y Modric regresa con algún hueso de menos.


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286377



Tú sí que sabes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

¡Vamos Croacia!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Por fin futbol, no pueden tenernos 2 semanas con futbol todo el puto dia, para luego quitarnoslo 2 dias.


----------



## Bifaz23 (9 Dic 2022)

Os hago la lectura rápida de la tirada que he hecho.

Acaban por darle la victoria a Brasil, pero es un buen partido para Croacia. Incluso se adelante y a la hora de amarrar el partido e irse atrás, Brasil lo aproveche y se acabe haciendo con el partido. Veremos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Ya no tiene blancos la seleccion brazuca, el gen recesivo esta triunfando.


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¡Vamos Croacia!



Molaria un Brasil Argentina en semis del mundial


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

La camara esta demasiado a nivel de suelo.


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Enlace?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

vamos CROACIA!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Enlace?








Soccer WorldCup | Croatia Vs Brazil Stream Online


Watch Free live streaming of Croatia Vs Brazil. Sports event Croatia Vs Brazil live online video streaming for free to watch.




soccerworldcup.me





usa VPN


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Han sacado al linea y tenia una cara de concentracion de puta madre, donde esta el forero que hace capturas de pantalla de todo?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

El arbitro tiene cifosis chepuda. Que capacidad analitica tengo


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (9 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> pero como no vamos a tener jugadores fisicos o habilidosos dejen de repetir esas patrañas
> 
> luis aragones hablaba sobre el momento presente y sobre la indefinicion de jugar un dia de un modo y de otra el siguiente, y lo que decia es que no eramos geneticamente tan fornidos y grandes como los alemanes
> 
> ...



Dime un solo jugador delantero al nivel de Messi, CR7, Luis Suarez, Benzema, Mbappe, Haaland, Lewan, Romario, Ronaldo, Ronaldinho, Bebeto, Rivaldo, Van Basten, etc.......en los últimos 40 años. Lo mas cerca han sido Butragueño, Raul, Torres y Villa. 

Llevamos años sacando centrocampistas muy buenos, aprevechemoslos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No jodas, Croacia DEBE ser eliminada hoy. Una ronda más y Modric regresa con algún hueso de menos.



Yo le pondría una estatua en la Castellana, pero este Mundial es el canto del cisne de Modric. Yo ya no me espero gran cosa en lo que queda de temporada, y me imagino que dejará el Madrid en junio. Cada semana va un poco más justito que la anterior.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> La camara esta demasiado a nivel de suelo.



Ya ves, parece que estemos viendo al Vilarreal contra el Girona.


----------



## HArtS (9 Dic 2022)

pongan un enlace por favor


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Soccer WorldCup | Croatia Vs Brazil Stream Online
> 
> 
> Watch Free live streaming of Croatia Vs Brazil. Sports event Croatia Vs Brazil live online video streaming for free to watch.
> ...



a mi no me ha hecho falta...
edito: estoy gilipollas, llevaba ya con el vpene de hace un rato


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

uuuyyyy


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

Brasil está jugando como España...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Croacia subiendo la banda con fuerza y velocidad ... eso es jurgol y no la pachanga centrocuentista


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*Por la familia, Zidane prefiere Burgos a Qatar*


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (9 Dic 2022)

Ha hecho más Croacia en 15 minutos que España en los últimos dos partidos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

hay algún jurgolista con más IQ que Modric ?
No muchos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Molaria un Brasil Argentina en semis del mundial



Prefiero un Croacia-Fan Gal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Brasil está jugando como España...



Y eso que Croacia no está encerrada del todo.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

la cámara está muy cerca, no? parece la que te pone por defecto el fifa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Que mal juegan, yo quiero tiki toki.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

neymar está quedándose calbo?¿


----------



## Granodepus (9 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Brasil está jugando como España...



te juro que entré para escribir esto


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

guapisima la brasileña que han enfocado


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Enlace?





HArtS dijo:


> pongan un enlace por favor











Croatia vs Brazil: Watch the match live on Footybite!


Watch the Croatia vs Brazil live stream on Footybite for free! Catch all the action from the World Cup game between these two teams.




worldcup.footybite.com


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Al menos tienen un equipo decente que fundamenta su flipadez, no como aqui, que con los muertos estaba la prensa española discutiendo como jugariamos contra Brasil.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

el hp del danilo le ha podido rajar la cara


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> neymar está quedándose calbo?¿



cuando fichó por el barsa hubo una entrevista a Llongueras en el Marca (   ) en la que decía que neymar se iba a quedar calBo a no mucho tardar.En la edición en papel, no se si el artículo estará en la web


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*"Tchouaméni y Koundé saben que mañana pueden estar suspendidos"*

El seleccionador francés atendió a los medios antes del partido contra Inglaterra y avisó del peligro que tienen Koundé y Tchouameni de perderse una posible semifinal.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Quien tenga aceplayer


f5ac7190541e98bdf94dffc6e32b4acac8f15d7b


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

A Neymar lo tiene que sentar, no da una.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Ganará Brasil pero va a ser duro. Yo ya dije que quería ver a Brasil y Argentina contra europeas. Y Croacia es de nivel medio.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

diosss que puto asco me da brasil


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ganará Brasil pero va a ser duro. Yo ya dije que quería ver a Brasil y Argentina contra europeas. Y Croacia es de nivel medio.



Pues la final por el otro lado del cuadro la esperara casi seguro una europea con Francia, Inglaterra o Portugal, en teoria los moros deberian de caer


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Lo de Modric es una autentica salvajada.
El jugador mas inteligente de todos los tiempos.


----------



## Granodepus (9 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Lo de Modric es una autentica salvajada.
> El jugador mas inteligente de todos los tiempos.



soy culé y me flipa este jugador. Es una autentica delicia verle jugar


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

No es tan difícil: Mueven el balón deprisita ambos equipos, se desmarcan, presionan, corren, etc. La clave está en la movilidad, y no en pasarse el balón quietos como hacen los enchufados de Luis Enrique.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

el problema que tiene Croacia es que necesita a Modric en varias partes del campo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

ya está piscineando negricius... hasta su compañero de equipo (Modric) le dice al árbitro lo que hay,,, porque lo ve a diario


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

una chortina croata animando haciendo "el saludo" jajajaj qué pronto cortaron la imagen


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Lo de Modric es una autentica salvajada.
> El jugador mas inteligente de todos los tiempos.



El segundo, detrás de Don Alfredo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Se me ha pasado rápido, partido entretenido, no tan fácil para Brasil oigan, han empezado a subir a presionar porque el partido no va como les gusta


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> una chortina croata animando haciendo "el saludo" jajajaj qué pronto cortaron la imagen



¿Qué saludo?


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Partidazo, como esperaba.


----------



## Hamtel (9 Dic 2022)

Vaya caraja llevan los bailongos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Qué saludo?



el saludo que está prohibido


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Partido con los dos equipos muy serios


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> una chortina croata animando haciendo "el saludo" jajajaj qué pronto cortaron la imagen



¿Wn que momento?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Vaya, la superbrasil no lo parece tanto cuando juega con un rival competitivo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Dic 2022)

por cierto, este arbitro fue el que pito el penalty en el Madrid vs Juve donde los antimadridistas ardieron.

Para la FIFA es buen arbitro y la prueba es que ñe dan un cuartos de final


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> una chortina croata animando haciendo "el saludo" jajajaj qué pronto cortaron la imagen



en el stream que has puesto, digo quién es el biego derroido de la tertulia? 

Jurgen Klinsmann

bueno, pa 58 tacos que tiene se conserva bien. El problema está en que para mi se retiró antesdeayer y tiene ya casi 60 castañas.

Abrazacme, amegos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Y las gilifaltas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Pero no os engañéis, buenafuente es la marca blanca de LE.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Wn que momento?



hará 8 minutos... fue bastante fugaz... estaban poniendo sólo planos de los animadores brasileños... y cuando ponen uno de la afición croata sale un abuelete de pelo blanco y a su izquierda una chortina que lo hace dos veces ... y cortan


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (9 Dic 2022)

Con un poco de suerte hoy tenemos a dos equipos europeos en semis.

Y mañana Portugal seguramente mande a la lona a los moros de mierda.

Con negros o sin negros, el fútbol de selecciones europeo es mil veces mejor que toda la otra purria.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> en el stream que has puesto, digo quién es el biego derroido de la tertulia?
> 
> Jurgen Klinsmann
> 
> ...



Nos pasa a todos. Nos ponen a alguno de nuestra infancia y luego te dicen que tiene 60 tacos, y te das cuenta de lo viejo que estás. Me voy a llorar.


----------



## HArtS (9 Dic 2022)

algun link para ver el partido??


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> diosss que puto asco me da brasil



Casi tanto como Argensimia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Otra vez los gorrones del Getir. A vuestra puta casa joder.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Otra vez los gorrones del Getir. A vuestra puta casa joder.



lo qué


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

están en la BBC con anuncios de sus series... todo blancas con negros, maricas y bolleras... TODO


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

La feísima falta de educación de un jugador a Marcos Llorente tras eliminar a España


El jugador Selim Amallah llamó a unos amigos durante el control antidoping, tras eliminar a España, enfocando al mediocentro entre risas.




as.com


----------



## casconet (9 Dic 2022)

Pon 'koora live' en Google y dale al primer enlace que sale



HArtS dijo:


> algun link para ver el partido??


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Por ahora el mejor del partido el lateral derecho de Croacia


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> algun link para ver el partido??



Atrás se han puesto


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Casi croacia se mete en propia


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

por un momento, pensé que iba a sacarse un penalty de la manga
Dos buenas oportunidades para Brasil, prácticamente salidas de la nada, eso es lo que tienen


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

¿No era penalty eso?


----------



## Granodepus (9 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿No era penalty eso?



no cariño


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> por un momento, pensé que iba a sacarse un penalty de la manga
> Dos buenas oportunidades para Brasil, prácticamente salidas de la nada, eso es lo que tienen



Si Neymar le devuelve esa pared a Vini en lugar de tirar a la media vuelta, es gol. Ha estado chupón, chupón ahí.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Repetid conmigo : la manía de no jugar por miedo a perder la pelota es de sucnormales


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

joder ney es un exjugador... a nivel de messi


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

tercera oportunidad, Neymar al muñeco


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿No era penalty eso?



Creo que habían pitado fuera de juego


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Todos los brasileños tienen esos pelos amarillo pollo?

Parecen maricones y subnormales. 50/50


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Dic 2022)

Qué balón le ha puesto Richarlison a Neymar...


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

El fisico de Croacia se resiente.


----------



## Granodepus (9 Dic 2022)

esto va para penaltis y se repite lo de españa


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

El Neymar actual es como la versión lenta y pesada de aquel que jugaba en Barcelona,sigue siendo bueno porque le viene de serie pero ya le cuesta encarar...a este le quedan dos años en la élite a lo sumo


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Otro pelopollo


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

se va ficticius y entra rodrigo pelo oxigenao


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Ale, el balón de oro al banquillo


----------



## il banditto (9 Dic 2022)

Los brasileños no tienen sentido del ridículo?   todos con peinados de maricona, tatuados como mareros y cuando meten gol bailan como quinceañeras


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

El sueño vive de momento.


----------



## chomin (9 Dic 2022)

La estrella de Croacia como en el anterior mundial, el portero


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Hay que tener recursos:

* Chutar desde fuera del área.
* Pases para rematar de cabeza.
* Provocar faltas en el borde del área.
* Colarse a ver si te hacen penalty aunque sea sin querer.

Pero si no tienen recursos por falta de fútbol y porque el entrenador sienta a Morata que es el que remata de cabeza o a Asensio que es el que chuta fuerte, pues nada.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El Neymar actual es como la versión lenta y pesada de aquel que jugaba en Barcelona,sigue siendo bueno porque le viene de serie pero ya le cuesta encarar...a este le quedan dos años en la élite a lo sumo



Es que se ha tenido que poner fuerte, es un llorón pero es verdad que lo inflan a patadas bien cerdas en casi cada partido que juega desde hace como 10 años. Entre eso y la edad, pues ya ves.

Si Tite tuviera huevos lo habría quitado, pero va a ser que no.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

casi miro a ver si acaba el partido


----------



## Granodepus (9 Dic 2022)

amarilla a casemiro, esto es noticia


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Los brasileños no tienen sentido del ridículo?   todos con peinados de maricona, tatuados como mareros y cuando meten gol bailan como quinceañeras



les hace falta un blanco que imponga algo de disciplina


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (9 Dic 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Los brasileños no tienen sentido del ridículo?   todos con peinados de maricona, tatuados como mareros y cuando meten gol bailan como quinceañeras



Son auténtica basura.

Lo del fichaje de jendrik me está haciendo plantearme dejar de ser del real madrid.

Me repugna que el mejor equipo de fútbol de la historia esté plagado de faveleiros subnormales.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

casemiro tiene cara de haber tripitido parvulitos A


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

si croacia busca las cosquillas a Casi miro se lleva la segunda amarilla


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Dic 2022)

Croacia es el anti-fútbol versión siglo XXI


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*La solidez de Croacia*


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Dic 2022)

Pues Croacia juega igual


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (9 Dic 2022)

Neymar en modo exfutbolista...q luego t la puede liar...pero de momento exfutbolista


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

Lo repito, Neymar está horrendo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Croacia sabe cómo llevar los partidos a lo que les interesa, no colacsan nunca


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Dic 2022)

Croacia a la chita callando está ahí aguantando, hasta cuando? Esa es la incógnita pero como lleguen a los últimos 10 minutos empatados hasta se lo pueden creer y todo 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Granodepus (9 Dic 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Pues Croacia juega igual



Croacia a mi parecer esta haciendo un partido muy serio


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Que alguien fiche a Livakovic por el amor de Diox


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2022)

Acabo de ver que ese portero juega en el Dinamo de Zagreb. No me jodas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

5 oportunidades ya para Brasil, Neymar otra vez nada


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

Esta muy bien el portero croata,en la toma que han puesto desde atrás se ve lo rápido que sale y lo mucho que tapa...


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

Los comentaristas se masturban con el portero croata, y no es para tanto.


----------



## il banditto (9 Dic 2022)

Lamentable el piscinazo del tal antony  en directo era obvio, en la repetición de vergüenza ajena, en este tipo de casos tan claros deberían avisar al árbitro los del var y sacar amarilla, así estos subnormales dejarían de tirarse en cada jugada. No sólo los de Brasil, me refiero a cualquier jugador en cualquier partido, el futbol se ha llenado de piscineros tironucables


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

Joder el Inglaterra Francia de mañana es el partido top de las dos mejores de europa ahora mismo.

Brasil si gana hoy, para llegar a la final solo tendrá que ganar a un buen equipo (argentina)....menuda tela...


----------



## Adelaido (9 Dic 2022)

CORRIGO PORRA

CROACIA 1 BRASIL 0
O GANA EN PENALTIS.

SLAVA HRVATSKAAAAA


----------



## Charlatan (9 Dic 2022)

MENUDA PANDA LOS BRASILEÑOS,ME CAEN COMO EL CULO,OJALA PIERDAN DE LA MANERA MAS DESAGRADABLE POSIBLE...........


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Croacia empieza a apelar a la épica, se están salvando


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

10 minutos
no se ve claro el tema


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> Croacia a mi parecer esta haciendo un partido muy serio



Si está haciendo muy buen partido eso es cierto, pero éstos no le meten un gol ni al arocoiris...


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> 10 minutos
> no se ve claro el tema



Huele a prorroga esto


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Lamentable el piscinazo del tal antony  en directo era obvio, en la repetición de vergüenza ajena, en este tipo de casos tan claros deberían avisar al árbitro los del var y sacar amarilla, así estos subnormales dejarían de tirarse en cada jugada. No sólo los de Brasil, me refiero a cualquier jugador en cualquier partido, el futbol se ha llenado de piscineros tironucables



neymar --> negricius --> antony --> etc.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Brasil es una mierda ojo.

Vinicius, Rodrygo, Antony, Rafiña, Richarnixon, Neymal, son una mierda. El mejor hoy en día es Vinicius y es muy mediocre.

Nada que ver con el Brasil con delanteros brutales de toda la vida.

Voy con Croacia pero prefiero que Brasil gane el Mundial antes que Francia, Inglaterra, Argenmierda, Holanda...

Ojalá ganara Portugal. A muerte con los vecinos deprimentes portugueses.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2022)

Jajajaja Modric empujando a Neymar, el pobre no puede ya ni con los cordones de las botas.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Croacia en semifinales ganando solo a Canadá.

Lo veo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

ooootro subnormal con el pelo teñido... es que me cagonsuputamdre homvre ya


----------



## il banditto (9 Dic 2022)

Vaya cojonazos tienen los de Croacia las cosas como son, son 4 gatos en ese país, una selección de abuelos, y ahí están y le compiten a cualquiera a base de presionar y correr como perros los 90' luego ves a las mariconas de España que ni meten el pié ni corren y te dan ganas de llorar.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Coñazo de partido nens


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

Muy bien Croacia joder!!!!


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Dic 2022)

Al final va a ser militao el que marque.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

creo que nos vamos a la prórroga, nens


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2022)

Éste es el primer partido semiserio que juega Brasil, y el rival tampoco es para tanto. Pues le está costando horrores.


----------



## il banditto (9 Dic 2022)

Como sigan sacando monos teñidos de rubio el próximo cambio será la novia de militao la que abandonó cuando estaba a punto de parir


----------



## Granodepus (9 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Al final va a ser militao el que marque.
> Pozdrawiam.



Pozdrawiam? Que significa? siempre te lo veo y no se que narices significa xD


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

tremebundo espectáculo
br00oo000o0o0o0otal


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Dic 2022)

Quitar a Richarlison si no estaba tocado o cansado no tiene explicación


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> Pozdrawiam? Que significa? siempre te lo veo y no se que narices significa xD



a mi me queda la duda de si lo tiene en copiar y pegar o lo escribe cada vez
pogruaidam


----------



## Hamtel (9 Dic 2022)

Hay más rubios en Brasil que en toda Suecia


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

con los que yo crecí tienen ya un pie en la tumba


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

4 mi


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

4 min de descuento


----------



## ArturoB (9 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> Pozdrawiam? Que significa? siempre te lo veo y no se que narices significa xD



Ponlo en el ignore te lo recomiendo.


----------



## Th89 (9 Dic 2022)

Que gilipollez es esta, se han teñido todos los delanteros de rubio platino los anormales


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

gitanobrasileiros teñidos de de pollo, debería estar considerado crimen de lesa humanidac


----------



## yimi (9 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> Pozdrawiam? Que significa? siempre te lo veo y no se que narices significa xD



El traductor de Google es tu amigo.

Quiere decir "Saludos" en polaco.

El forero es polaco... Creo.


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> Pozdrawiam? Que significa? siempre te lo veo y no se que narices significa xD



Saludos! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Dic 2022)

Buen hanálisis téjnicoh


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

la última


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Brasil es una mierda ojo.
> 
> Vinicius, Rodrygo, Antony, Rafiña, Richarnixon, Neymal, son una mierda. El mejor hoy en día es Vinicius y es muy mediocre.
> 
> ...



Opino exactamente igual, a tope con Portugal, pero prefiero a Brasil al resto de mierdas que has citado.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Saludos!
> Pozdrawiam.



en idioma forero debería ser POZDRAWIAC







TALUEC


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

sacabó


----------



## Granodepus (9 Dic 2022)

Esto va a la PRORRUGA titos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2022)

Que mierda de fútbol, a ver si la federación brasileña destituye a LE y traen a alguien que haga otro fútbol


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

Desde luego Brasil no está muy inspirada, pero es que Croacia ha desaparecido del partido, solo hace que achicar balones.


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

No joer, Rodrygo también se ha pintado el pelo. Le han contagiado el gilipollismo.


----------



## Nico (9 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Coñazo de partido nens


----------



## sociedadponzi (9 Dic 2022)

pues veras cuando sean entrenadores


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Quién cometerá el error? habrá samba? veremos...


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

¿Cuantos disparos a puerta ha hecho Croacia?

El que diga que este equipo merece pasar, se merece dos tortazos a mano abierta.


----------



## Leer (9 Dic 2022)

Quita a Vinisius antes de que los jugadores se cansen?

Ni que Vinisius se cansase rápido, es ahora cuando los mataría.


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Dic 2022)

Yo es que tampoco he visto a esa brasil super poderosa en estos 5 partidos que han tenido la verdad las cosas como son.
Ni a Brasil ni a ninguna otra.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Hamtel (9 Dic 2022)

Gvardiol es como Eric García.
Central


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Cuantos disparos a puerta ha hecho Croacia?
> 
> El que diga que este equipo merece pasar, se merece dos tortazos a mano abierta.



Las cosas se consiguen, no se merecen.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Quién cometerá el error? habrá samba? veremos...



menos samba e mais traballhar


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Partidazo.


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Dic 2022)

Leer dijo:


> Quita a Vinisius antes de que los jugadores se cansen?
> 
> Ni que Vinisius se cansase rápido, es ahora cuando los mataría.



Me extrañó a mi también la verdad.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (9 Dic 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Croacia es el anti-fútbol versión siglo XXI



El anti fútbol es no llevarte a los mejores, quitar a los únicos que pueden marcar gol y no meter ni de penalti.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (9 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No joer, Rodrygo también se ha pintado el pelo. Le han contagiado el gilipollismo.



El gilipollismo en los brasileiros nacidos del 90 en adelante viene de serie.

Los de antes eran top, cracks en el campo y fuera de el, gostosas shemales, perraputas, perico y buen vino.

Ahora son todos tiktokeros faveleiros de mierda y además MALÍSIMOS.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Dic 2022)

Ahora lo están diciendo, tiros a puerta de Croacia CERO....


----------



## Miss Andorra (9 Dic 2022)

Los gostosos siempre me han parecido sobrevalorados, desde hace 20 anos estan de capa caida.

Menudos looks de canis de mierda, tienen una clase que ni Leticia Sabater


----------



## yimi (9 Dic 2022)

Pues imagina que fuesen Cruyff, Sócrates o Paolo Rossi.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

Llego a la prorroga pero veo que no me he perdido nada


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> El anti fútbol es no llevarte a los mejores, quitar a los únicos que pueden marcar gol y no meter ni de penalti.



Y no tirar a puerta


----------



## Miss Andorra (9 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Llego a la prorroga pero veo que no me he perdido nada



Morroco Espana 2.0


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (9 Dic 2022)

Alucinante lo de Croacia, es para flipar en colores


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (9 Dic 2022)

Comparen ustedecs a dos jugadores que podrían estar en un once histórico.







Gordocs, fumando, seguramente resacosos después de follarse un puteclú entero.

vs

Maricas faveleiros con un séquito de subnormales detrás que pesan los gramos de pepino que se comen al día para seguir siendo auténticas HECES MEDIOCRES en el campo.

lol

Er furbol ha muerto.


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Alucinante lo de Croacia, es para flipar en colores



Alucinante la silla de ruedas en la que volverá Modric. Puto mundial.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Neymar, h de p


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Dic 2022)

Antony será un hortera ,pero como juega....


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

eso de neymar es ROJA


----------



## Granodepus (9 Dic 2022)

modric está fundido


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

El futbol lo pone Brasil.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Mucha gente piensa esto: Guti explicando lo que le pasa a España... ¡y al Barça!


El exjugador del Real Madrid no pudo ser más claro en su intervención en El Chiringuito sobre la obsesión por jugar con el mismo estilo siempre.




as.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Venga Croacia, hay que eliminar a estos mierdas


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Llego a la prorroga pero veo que no me he perdido nada



Nada de nada


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Las prórrogas de 30 minutos hay que acortarlas que es una pasada de tiempo hoy en día.

10 minutos y punto. Si no marcan, a los penatis y a tomar por culo. 

Se pone en una hora más el partido de los cojones y yo tengo cosas que hacer.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (9 Dic 2022)

Brasil eliminada en penaltis. Tiene toda la pinta. 
Primera sorpresa de los cuartos.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Antony será un hortera ,pero como juega....



100 millones por un mediocre total ha pagado el United.

Es increíble como están tirando el dinero. Olmo es mejor que él.


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Lo de Croacia con la prórroga, ya huele


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

No os cae fatal la puta "torcida" brasileña? Me carga muchísimo su rollito amarillo y verde de buen rollito sambero bailongo plasta pancho y sus tambores de mierda que han adoptado los rojazos europeos para las manifas.

De hecho no trago a los brasileños, son como retrasados mentales simplones de costumbres retardeds.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Lo de Croacia con la prórroga, ya huele



Saben que tienen un buen portero


----------



## Granodepus (9 Dic 2022)

la que ha fallado el croaca


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

la ha tenido ahípffffg


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Vaya cagada de Croacia, no tendran otra.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

la que han tenido los croatas, ahí estaba


----------



## Th89 (9 Dic 2022)

Pero tira abajo pedazo de mierda. 

Menudo jugadón, por cierto.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Olmo es mejor que él.



Olmo es un cono de carretera al lado de ese...


----------



## Manoliko (9 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Cuantos disparos a puerta ha hecho Croacia?
> 
> El que diga que este equipo merece pasar, se merece dos tortazos a mano abierta.



Ha hecho menos méritos que Marruecos?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2022)

Paso ya del mundial del antifútbol

Vale que el tiki kaka estaba ya agonizando, pero lo de hoy de Brasil, también es culpa de LE?


----------



## HArtS (9 Dic 2022)

A punto de marcar Croacia...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

ahí estuvooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Dic 2022)

Muy pobre Brasil la verdad hoy.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Muy pobre Brasil la verdad hoy.
> Pozdrawiam



Perdió con Camerún, ganó muy al final a Suiza y hoy esto.

Posssssss, bueno...


----------



## LMLights (9 Dic 2022)

Al Livakovic este se lo van a rifar ¿no?, es el portero del Dinamo de Zagreb (por poco tiempo).

DOMINIK LIVAKOVIC







Croac Croac, Croacia......HRVATSKA con los huevos por corbata


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

samba


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Dic 2022)

Increíble!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Leer (9 Dic 2022)

Golazo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Dic 2022)

Es que es eso una jugada aislada
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

que hostia a mano abierta tiene Antony


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

gol del payaso


----------



## FeiJiao (9 Dic 2022)

Gol de Neymar


----------



## Th89 (9 Dic 2022)

Golazo.

Es lo que tiene tener un crack.


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

Golaaaaaaaaaaaaazoooooooode brazil!!!!!!!!!!!! neymar!!!!!!!!!!!!! igual a Pele en goles!!!!!!!!!!! sambaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Granodepus (9 Dic 2022)

Neymarazo!


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

FIN


----------



## HArtS (9 Dic 2022)

GOL DE BRASIL!!!!


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Gol de neymar y se acabó yo creo


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Al Livakovic este se lo van a rifar ¿no?, es el portero del Dinamo de Zagreb (por poco tiempo).
> 
> DOMINIK LIVAKOVIC
> 
> ...



Muy pizpi

No homoc


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Queremos un brasil- argentina en semis, no?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Los croatas han sido cobardes


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Dic 2022)

Pues ahora Croacia no le queda otra que tirar para adelante.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

GOL y tal ... muy buena jugada, las cosas como son, _Neymar finally_ como dice la BBC


----------



## chomin (9 Dic 2022)

Era merecido


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Por cierto,

gol totalmente por el centro a una selección encerrada,

haciendo paredes de toda la vida.


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

Golazo histórico.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> No os cae fatal la puta "torcida" brasileña? Me carga muchísimo su rollito amarillo y verde de buen rollito sambero bailongo plasta pancho y sus tambores de mierda que han adoptado los rojazos europeos para las manifas.
> 
> De hecho no trago a los brasileños, son como retrasados mentales simplones de costumbres retardeds.



menos samba y más traballar


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

Se acabó la fiesta para Croacia...


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

como empate croacia me descojono


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

NeiPCMar?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

FILHOS DO PUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Dic 2022)

Jugadón y golazo, Croacia ahí no ha regalado nada.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> menos samba y más traballar



e mais trabalhar


----------



## Adelaido (9 Dic 2022)

NEYMAR CABRON HIJO DE PVTA

CROACIA SE MERECÍA GANAR


----------



## TNTcl (9 Dic 2022)

Hay un tío ahí a cuadros que se llama Modric...

Los aficionados brasileños no parecen normales nunca ?.

Por cierto, 40.000 argentinos en el partido siguiente y 10.000 holandeses


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Pues esta es la diferencia entre las grandes selecciones/clubes y los menos.

España no pudo meterle el golito a Marroco pero estos se lo meten.

Aunque les cueste como cagar un melón lo acaban metiendo por ese pelo de diferencia de calidad superior individual que se paga a 10 millones el pelo.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Queremos un brasil- argentina en semis, no?



No


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

Me caguen todo


----------



## Th89 (9 Dic 2022)

En nuestra delantera esa pared habría sido hacia atrás


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

en la BBC comparan la jugada con uno de los goles de Pele en Méjico


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> En nuestra delantera esa pared habría sido hacia atrás



Buah, imagínate a Morata encarando al portero    no creo que ni sepa hacer eso.


----------



## VandeBel (9 Dic 2022)

Que saquen a budimir y balones a la olla.


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Vaya jacas las brazucas


----------



## Nico (9 Dic 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Brasil eliminada en penaltis.* Tiene toda la pinta.*
> Primera sorpresa de los cuartos.






IVNP71 dijo:


> *Muy pobre Brasil la verdad hoy.*
> Pozdrawiam


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Por cierto, 40.000 argentinos en el partido siguiente y 10.000 holandeses



La diferencia en pib per cápita entre los dos paises debe de tener una proporción similar a la de hinchas


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Llego a la prorroga pero veo que no me he perdido nada



Te has perdido un partidazo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> e mais trabalhar



pues lo que he dicho


----------



## sociedadponzi (9 Dic 2022)

conyazo de mundial


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

El comentarista de Gol Mundial se cree ingenioso. 
Me cago en sus muertos.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (9 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Por cierto,
> 
> gol totalmente por el centro a una selección encerrada,
> 
> haciendo paredes de toda la vida.



Ah, que el tiki-taka era eso: pasar el balon y en lugar de quedarse quieto, seguir la jugada.

Que se lo hubieran explicado antes a los jugadores españoles, joer.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

Me conformo con que mañana pierdan los putos moros de mierda. 
Con todos mis respetos.


----------



## Adelaido (9 Dic 2022)

QATAR=PUCHERAZO


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Pues esta es la diferencia entre las grandes selecciones/clubes y los menos.
> 
> España no pudo meterle el golito a Marroco pero estos se lo meten.
> 
> Aunque les cueste como cagar un melón lo acaban metiendo por ese pelo de diferencia de calidad superior individual que se paga a 10 millones el pelo.



Hombre, Croacia juega un rato mas que Morocco ....


----------



## Manoliko (9 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Me conformo con que mañana pierdan los putos moros de mierda.
> Con todos mis respetos.



Respeto por que? Si son moros de mierda se dice y punto.


----------



## Leer (9 Dic 2022)

Militao fuera?


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

acaben ya que el vpene me está echando humo ya


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Menuda joya el 19 de croacia mare meva


----------



## Tadeus (9 Dic 2022)

Croacia tambien sacando gilicorners


----------



## Th89 (9 Dic 2022)

Que entrenador más raro el de Croacia, se jode el plan A y decide pasar al plan B de toda la vida, colgar balones, en vez de seguir igual.

Tiene que aprender del hijo de Amunike.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (9 Dic 2022)

Los croatas tiembien se apuntan al gili-corner.


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

Partidazo de Anthony.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Respeto por que? Si son moros de mierda se dice y punto.



Era ironic-cinic


----------



## sociedadponzi (9 Dic 2022)

un mundial de funcionarios donde te tienes que tragar 2 horas y media de mamoneo pa ver un gol del favorito que gana por la minima


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

goooooooooooool


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Croacia googogolfofo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

quiero ver al portero subir a rematar un corner o falta y ... GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

A LA PUTA MIERDA BRAZZER-LEÑOS


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOLLLLLLL que huevos, los que nos faltan a nosotros.


----------



## Nico (9 Dic 2022)

golazo ................


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Joder, que hay penaltis


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Vamos Croacia en el 116


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Los croatas son supercompetitivos.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

GOSTO MOITISIMO GOSTO


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

GALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLl


----------



## Tadeus (9 Dic 2022)

Ostia Puta


----------



## Th89 (9 Dic 2022)

Gaaaaaaaaal


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

jajaja


----------



## Granodepus (9 Dic 2022)

por fin emocion de verdat


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

Joooooder

Gol


----------



## Leer (9 Dic 2022)

Quitó a Militao...


----------



## FeiJiao (9 Dic 2022)

Goooooooollll Croacia!!!!


----------



## Th89 (9 Dic 2022)

Insta de la rubia croata, plis.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

vaya mierda de tiro jajaja, entró por darle al defensa


----------



## TNTcl (9 Dic 2022)

Esperad, esperad...


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Venga, hay que aguantar.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

que gonito es el jurgol


----------



## HArtS (9 Dic 2022)

Golazo de Croacia


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

A los mierdas estos los cogeran luego los negros de Francia y les meterán otro saco.

Vaya un equipo de MIERDA estos croatas.


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> vaya mierda de tiro jajaja, entró por darle al defensa



por eso HAY QUE TIRAR, como sea


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (9 Dic 2022)

Y todo comienza porque un tío como Modric tiene claro que el fútbol se juega hacia adelante, rebasando líneas con destreza e inteligencia


----------



## Cui Bono (9 Dic 2022)

La zorra de TVE hace unos minutos: "Que se enfrentará a Brasil que ha ganado a Croacia.. " y ahora reconoce la cagada


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> GOSTO MOITISIMO GOSTO



Un tiro a puerta y meten gol, vaya una mierda de gente para meterse en semifinales.


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> por eso HAY QUE TIRAR, como sea



Allison no ha hecho mucho...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

Joderos bailarines. 

Creeis que el entrenador croata se tiñe el pelo? 
No tiene ni una cana.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Hay que follarse a los brazzerleños


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (9 Dic 2022)

Repito, alucinante lo de Croacia. Esto huele ya a los penaltis y son capaces de pasar y dejar fuera a Brasil


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

2minis


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Dic 2022)

Croacia 1 tiro a puerta en el 118 y marcan....resultado totalmente injusto para lo que se ha visto.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

2 minutos. Por la celebración.


----------



## HArtS (9 Dic 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Y todo comienza porque un tío como Modric tiene claro que el fútbol se juega hacia adelante, rebasando líneas con destreza e inteligencia



Ojalá Modric pudiese ser eterno o darle sangre de unicornio para rejuvenecerlo, pero no se puede.

Sólo pido que cuando se retire se vuelva entrenador, Modric entiende demasiado bien el fútbol.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Oyy la brazuca que rica


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> por eso HAY QUE TIRAR, como sea



tirar está sobrevalorado, lo importante es la posesión


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

Se vislumbra ya otra final Francia - Croacia

The revenge


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Va a tener una última Brasil.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hay que follarse a los brazzerleños



gayer, pa'mi las brasileñas y las croatas que se ve alguna de vertigo, pa'ti los negros con el pelo amarillo


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (9 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Repito, alucinante lo de Croacia. Esto huele ya a los penaltis y son capaces de pasar y dejar fuera a Brasil



Seria la rision. Ya podia ganar Croacia el mundial seria mas que ganar un mundial...


----------



## Th89 (9 Dic 2022)

Perisic siempre en mi equipo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

será burro perisic


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Livakovic MERECE ser el heroe también en la tanda de penalties.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Livakovic es un muy buen portero.

Brasil igual pasa...pero con el miedo en el cuerpo.


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Bien Unai!! Ah no....


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 2 minutos. Por la celebración.



Qué celebración si hay empate incluso a chochos en la grada.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Neimar con cara de inyiustisia


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Perisic siempre en mi equipo.



Si, fantástico regalando un centro de falta


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

Así llegan a las finales estos equipetes....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Livakovic MERECE ser el heroe también en la tanda de penalties.



El tema es que me temo que Allison también es muy bueno.


----------



## Granodepus (9 Dic 2022)

me voy a vivir a croacia tu, alguien sabe si hay mucha moronegrada?


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

bueno, a ver qué penaltis salen.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Neimar con cara de inyiustisia



Menuda puta mierda de partido ha hecho, luego te mete el gol pero el resto del partido caca...


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> me voy a vivir a croacia tu, alguien sabe si hay mucha moronegrada?



EStan limpitos y ahora son de la zona Schegen


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (9 Dic 2022)

Al final a penaltis....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> gayer, pa'mi las brasileñas y las croatas que se ve alguna de vertigo, pa'ti los negros con el pelo amarillo



No lo has pillado


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

En estos casos siempre digo que pierde los penaltis el equipo que siente mas presión, en este caso Brasil.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Menuda puta mierda de partido ha hecho, luego te mete el gol pero el resto del partido caca...



Y tifa por Bolsonaro, eso es lo importante.


----------



## FROM HELL (9 Dic 2022)

Hábladme del Tiki Taka este de brasil permitiendo una contra en el 116 con solo tres atrás  cuando iban 1 a 0


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Ezekyle Abaddon dijo:


> Seria la rision. Ya podia ganar Croacia el mundial seria mas que ganar un mundial...



¿Todo blanquitos? Ni de coña les dejan


----------



## Th89 (9 Dic 2022)

Como caiga Brasil y Hambrentina hoy no necesito cenar


----------



## Chichimango (9 Dic 2022)

Lo de Livakovic hoy ha sido un escándalo, haga lo que haga en los penaltis. Como pare un par de ellos y les lleve a las semis, le hacen presidente del país.


----------



## Hamtel (9 Dic 2022)

No sé porque Croacia no se dedica más a jugar. Son buenos


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

Benga que tengo que tirar la basura hijueputas.


----------



## fred (9 Dic 2022)

Croacia está aquí porque Lukaku las falló de todos los colores,por lo tanto es favoritisima en los penaltys.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Croacia 1 tiro a puerta en el 118 y marcan....resultado totalmente injusto para lo que se ha visto.



lo injusto es que el gol de brasil lo haya marcado neymar, cuando 15 minutos se tenía que haber ido a la calle por una patada en la rodilla al croata,.. o sólo vemos lo que queremos?


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

joder, lo quito y empatan


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

Un miserable tiro entre los tres palos en 120 minutos.

Y aquí toda la caterva analfabeta pajeandose con esta manada de leñeros.


----------



## manutartufo (9 Dic 2022)

Que más Nvidia de equipo Croacia, pasen o no , compiten


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

Los croatas son expertos en prorrogas y penaltys, no podia fallar ante Brasil, increible


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Croacia ha hecho un único tiro entre palos, el gol.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> En estos casos siempre digo que pierde los penaltis el equipo que siente mas presión, en este caso Brasil.



A ver si les tiemblan las piernas


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Bueno pues Brasil ante esos momentos donde tienes que demostrar que quieres ser campeón.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Rodrygo teñido de rubio platino...

Me caía bien porque era buen chico humilde y pasmao pero si empezamos con mierdas...


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

Y encima les han perdonado dos rojas como mínimo.


----------



## Granodepus (9 Dic 2022)

neymar lo tira por el medio después de 20 amagos y lo falla, aquí lo leyeron primero.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Croacia empieza


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> lo injusto es que el gol de brasil lo haya marcado neymar, cuando 15 minutos se tenía que haber ido a la calle por una patada en la rodilla al croata,.. o sólo vemos lo que queremos?



Yo es que voy con Brasil descaradamente


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> un mundial de funcionarios donde te tienes que tragar 2 horas y media de mamoneo pa ver un gol del favorito que gana por la minima



Si te parece, el rival se deja ganar.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (9 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Así llegan a las finales estos equipetes....



En el futbol, como en la vida, cada cual intenta ganar con lo que tiene.

Lo que no se puede hacer es creerte el rey del mambo y hacer el ridiculo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Benga que tengo que tirar la basura hijueputas.



Pero si son las 6.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Un miserable tiro entre los tres palos en 120 minutos.
> 
> Y aquí toda la caterva analfabeta pajeandose con esta manada de leñeros.



con los del pelo pollo y los otros


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

ahora mismo los basileños, entre la previsión de júbilo y el suicidio, no hay término medio


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Ah, que el tiki-taka era eso: pasar el balon y en lugar de quedarse quieto, seguir la jugada.
> 
> Que se lo hubieran explicado antes a los jugadores españoles, joer.



Los dos goles han sido una lección de lo que NO ha hecho España,

Gol de Brasil: Entrando por el centro a base de paredes hasta la cocina.

Gol de Croacia: Una contra rápida con centro desde la banda, juego directo.


----------



## Charlatan (9 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> No sé porque Croacia no se dedica más a jugar. Son buenos



XQ LAS CONTRAS DE BRASIL SON MUY MALAS.........


----------



## il banditto (9 Dic 2022)

Los brasileros que ya.han puesto la 6 estrella en la camiseta están cagaos ahora mismo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> En el futbol, como en la vida, cada cual intenta ganar con lo que tiene.
> 
> Lo que no se puede hacer es creerte el rey del mambo y hacer el ridiculo.



Lo que le critican a España lo celebran con estos...mi no entender.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Maldini dice que hay que meter este


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

gooooooooooooool


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

Ya verás como lo falla Rodrygo


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

1-0 media tanda ganada


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Asi se tira un penalty.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Aunque no odio a Brasil hay que reconocer que el segundo mejor momento de los mundiales es cuando los eliminan y la torçida se queda hecha polvo deprimida llorando y dejan de bailar y tocar los putos tambores.

El mejor momento of course es cuando eliminan a la asquerosa Argentina y la gentuza sudaca sin camisa se queda reventada.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Huele un poco a mierda no?


----------



## Snowball (9 Dic 2022)

Vamooosss Croacia


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Rodriguín...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

TOMA HIJOSDEPUTAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Si si, huele a mierda


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Baila baila


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

Ayba que saben tirar penales


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

jajja gaydrigo donde va? cono ese pelo a lo payaso neymar

payaso solo hay uno


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Ya está! Croacia


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (9 Dic 2022)

Vamoosssssssssd


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

2-0


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Jojojo ROdrygo idiota quítate el pelito platino ese payaso. Te jodes por fallarlo. EStaba cantado.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

Jodete ciervo ridiculo pelo pollo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Son frios como tempano, que hdp.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Venga Case hay que fallarlo


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

Por todo el centro...Brasil al Carrer


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (9 Dic 2022)

Paro Croacia.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (9 Dic 2022)

SIIIIIIIUUU


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Curtuá ese lo hubiese parado.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

2-1 Hrvatska.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (9 Dic 2022)

JÓDETE FAVELEIRO DE MIERDA BOLSONARO ES UN PUSSY DOCTRINA DUTERTE MANDA


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Mierda


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

ajjajaaj ya van 2 por el puto centro

CENTRO MANDA BETILLAS

los moroco clavaron 2 asi


----------



## Salsa_rosa (9 Dic 2022)

Brv-tal


----------



## Th89 (9 Dic 2022)

El tiñe ese de pollo trae mal fario


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

NO FALLES MODRIC


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

momentaso


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Casimiro penaltazo TOP


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> 2-1 Hrvatska.



no spoilees hijo de puta que el strim va mas lento


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

dentro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

3-1


----------



## Snowball (9 Dic 2022)

Joder que empaque tienen los croatas


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

ta emocionante


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (9 Dic 2022)

El libakovich para otro veréis


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (9 Dic 2022)

le están troleando bien a alison con los penaltis al centro


----------



## FeiJiao (9 Dic 2022)

Bien, Modric


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Vamos Livakovic


----------



## Miss Andorra (9 Dic 2022)

Se ha animao la cosa. Pillo sitio


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Joder estos croatas, son expertos en penaltis.


----------



## Th89 (9 Dic 2022)

De empeine, a ver si vamos aprendiendo.


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Modric torete

Puto amo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Va a ser la rision como los brazucas palmen contra Croacia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

MIERDA


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Juer 3-1 es bastante ventaja


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

grande LUKITA DONCIC


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (9 Dic 2022)

BIEN LUKITA EL REAL MADRIT ERES TÚ HOSTIA


----------



## Th89 (9 Dic 2022)

Don Luka


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

NO FALLES CABRÓN


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

Esas paradiñas son repugnantes y antiestéticas


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> no spoilees hijo de puta que el strim va mas lento



Y no tienes 20€ para verlo como un señor, pizza boy?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Uy este croata lo falla, no me inspira su geto


Joder, no elimino el mensaje.


----------



## Snowball (9 Dic 2022)

Joooder vaya penalties bien tirados


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

4-2. Si fallan BRASIL ESTÁ OUT


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

que golazo VERGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Imparapla


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

A LA PUTA CALLE BRAZZER-LEÑOS


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Madre mia que penalties más bien tirados.


----------



## Snowball (9 Dic 2022)

Aaaaaaa baaailaaarrr


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

paloooooo


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Y no tienes 20€ para verlo como un señor, pizza boy?



Coño,por eso es rico,porque no gasta


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (9 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lo que le critican a España lo celebran con estos...mi no entender.



España intento jugar al tika-taka del 2010 con jugadores del 2022. 

Eso es lo que se critica a LE; que jugara con una estrategia sin jugadores capaces de llevarla a la practica y que en ningun momento fuera capaz de darse cuenta y cambiarla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

*BRASIL ELIMINADA*


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

jajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjajjajajjajajajajjajajjaj


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Croacia pasaaaa


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

JAjajajajajajajajajajaaj


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

Drama en Brasil...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (9 Dic 2022)

AJUSTADITO EL PENE COMO LE GUSTA A LA MADRE DE @xicomalo


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

4 para los hrvatskis Uno más y tenemos party.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

a tomar por culo los payasos monkeys jajajajajaja

viva croacia


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

gostoso, muito


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

Al carrer


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

JODEROS BAILARINES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Jojojo se acabóooooooooo


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

VIVA LA RAZA BLANCA


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## fred (9 Dic 2022)

Esto acerca a Messi al Mundial.


----------



## Th89 (9 Dic 2022)

Adn PSG


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

No se puede ir de prepotentes en todos los mundiales. 20 años llevan comiéndose una mierda pero bien gorda


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Gooood


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

a mamarlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Vamos!!


----------



## Snowball (9 Dic 2022)

Croacia es la nueva ITALIA


----------



## Palimpsesto. (9 Dic 2022)

Máxima nutrición


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Dic 2022)

JAJAJAJAJJAAJ


----------



## Charlatan (9 Dic 2022)

ORDEN E PA CASA.........


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> *BRASIL ELIMINADA*



Lo que querias  vaya tanda de penaltys de brasil, se cayo el mundial


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Toooooooooooooooooooooooomaaaaa!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Neimar
qué inyiustisiaaaa


----------



## sociedadponzi (9 Dic 2022)

se ve tension enlos croatas no como otros funcis que van de paseo


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Y no tienes 20€ para verlo como un señor, pizza boy?



te crees q pago por ver furgol, si he estado jugando todo el rato al RL y lo tenía de fondo, no he visto ni 15 minutos jajajaj subnormal furgolero hijo de puta subnormal


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (9 Dic 2022)

fred dijo:


> Esto acerca a Messi al Mundial.



Confiemos en FanGal


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (9 Dic 2022)

VAMOSSSSSSS VAMOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

VIVAN LOS USTSCHAAAAAA VIVAAAAA HOSTIAAAAAA


----------



## Hamtel (9 Dic 2022)

A mamarla


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Bailar ahora brasileños, bailar hijos de la grandísima


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Vamos Holanda,

todos los panchos fuera.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Ojo Croacia en seminifales dos mundiales seguidos. Un pais de 3 millones. Y nosotros teniendo que aguantar a las divas.


----------



## FROM HELL (9 Dic 2022)

Europeo en eliminatorias.... brasil a tomar por culo.

Y luego rajais del valor de las Eurocopas


----------



## Zarpa (9 Dic 2022)

Las 2 favoritas al carrer


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

ahora una folladita al mesias y semis europedas


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

No se puede luchar contra el destino: Francia VS Croacia

Esta escrito


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo que querias  vaya tanda de penaltys de brasil, se cayo el mundial



Solo falta que pierda Hambretina. Día perfecto.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Ahora a ver a los torcidos subnormales llorando y suicidándose, que siempre son unos creídos agrandados.

Siempre los echa algún hueso europeo como Holanda o Croacia.

tercera semifinal para croacia desde su independencia y primera participacion de 1998, tocate los cojones, 3 semis en 7 mundiales


----------



## Salsa_rosa (9 Dic 2022)

Jajajajaja 16 anyos de ridícol0s. Y sigue y sigue.


----------



## yimi (9 Dic 2022)

A bailarrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Dic 2022)

Vamos Croacia, la esperanza blanca, la esperanza europea.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Los croatas se han comportado como hombres en los penaltys


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (9 Dic 2022)

fred dijo:


> Esto acerca a Messi al Mundial.



Ese pechofrío hijo de puta mañana está comiendo alfajores en su puta letrina de rosario jojojo


----------



## TNTcl (9 Dic 2022)

Yo quiero que tire Croacia el penalti que falta....


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 Dic 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> En cuartos Croacia le ganará a Brasil, remontando



No estaba equivocado


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Jajajaj putas brasileñas llorando jajajaja me encanta


----------



## Vanatico (9 Dic 2022)

Bravo Croacia.


----------



## Avioncito (9 Dic 2022)

Brasil no, Braaaasiiiillll noooo, que da sustoooooo, mejor morogüeno en el otro lado del cuadro del streamer...


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Jóooooooodete Casimieeerda

Jóooodete Marquiññññoooosss


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Si gana Paises Bajos la paja que me hago esta NOITEEEEE


----------



## FROM HELL (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Solo falta que pierda Hambretina. Día perfecto.



Croacia holanda

Inglaterra Portugal


----------



## Palimpsesto. (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Lo dije antes de empezar el mundial: no me creo que Hambretina y Brazzer sean favoritas hasta que no las vea contra europeas de las buenas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ojo Croacia en seminifales dos mundiales seguidos. Un pais de 3 millones. Y nosotros teniendo que aguantar a las divas.



Bueno también juegan al toque.pero con más mañacos en defensa y ataque...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (9 Dic 2022)

FAVELEIROS FILHOS DA PUTA INFESTADOS CON VARIOLA DU MACACO APOS DE DEGOSTAR GOSTOSAS SHEMALES CO RABO BEM GOSTOSO AL CARRER


----------



## VandeBel (9 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> ahora una folladita al mesias y semis europedas



Marruecos sería el último superviviente no europeo, jaja


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Rodrigo tíñete el pelo!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

Rodrygo metiendo goles a vida o muerte con el Madrid y cagandola a lo grande con su selección...


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Croacia googogolfofo



¿Qué es eso?


----------



## VandeBel (9 Dic 2022)

Hoy no hay bailecitos


----------



## Snowball (9 Dic 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Confiemos en FanGal



El día se quedaría muy perfecto


----------



## Chichimango (9 Dic 2022)

Todo el mundo queriendo evitar a Brasil, y a quien había que evitar era a Croacia!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Europeo en eliminatorias.... brasil a tomar por culo.
> 
> Y luego rajais del valor de las Eurocopas



Pues boludolandia VS holanda


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No se puede luchar contra el destino: Francia VS Croacia
> 
> Esta escrito



Holanda - Portvgal


----------



## Charlatan (9 Dic 2022)

AHORA ES CUANDO MARRUECOS TIENE EL CAMINO LEBRE PARA GANAR........


----------



## Th89 (9 Dic 2022)

Solo falta que Van Gaal me dé la alegría del día eliminando a Hambrentina.


----------



## Jvsl36 (9 Dic 2022)

A que hora juega mañana España?


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Solo falta que pierda Hambretina. Día perfecto.



Nada en comparación a la eliminación de Opaña. Eso fue muy justo.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (9 Dic 2022)

AL CARRER FILHOS DA PUTA AL CARRER


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

Neymar con cara de Cristiano Ronaldo... esperando su turno a tirar el penalti.

Los (supuestamente) mejores han de tirar los primeros penaltis, no entiendo a algunos entrenadores.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

paisuco de 3,8 millones de habitantes vs 210 que solo jogan futebol jajajaj


----------



## FeiJiao (9 Dic 2022)

Excelente Croaciaaa, no fallan ningun penal


----------



## il banditto (9 Dic 2022)

Jojojjooj  se vienen suicidios de faveleros a cienes y cienes loool


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Jóoooooodete VINICIO BALON DE HORO


----------



## Euron G. (9 Dic 2022)

Imagino que ya habréis hecho mofa, burla y ridículo del Neymar Yunior, del esperpento brasileño y de los vuelos de Air Brasilian a Rio de Janeiro.

Me uno a vuestro espíritu.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (9 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> VAMOSSSSSSS VAMOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> VIVAN LOS USTSCHAAAAAA VIVAAAAA HOSTIAAAAAA


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Hoy no hay bailecitos



Tenían que haber bailado los croatas


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Verás que risa cómo se repita la final de 2018 entre Francia y Croacia


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Dic 2022)

por un lado me alegro por Croacia, por otro a Argentina le queda cuadro relativamente facil hasta la final.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Neymar con cara de Cristiano Ronaldo... esperando su turno a tirar el penalti.
> 
> Los (supuestamente) mejores han de tirar los primeros penaltis, no entiendo a algunos entrenadores.



pa especialista el busquets, que ha marcado 3 goles en su carrera jajajajaj


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

SHUPAME O CU TARANTULA.

AYYYY TARANTULA.


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

¡Viva MODRIC!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Nada en comparación a la eliminación de Opaña. Eso fue muy justo.



No hemos dicho que no lo fuera. igual no has leído las 800 páginas que llevamos cagándonos en la selección


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Oteador (9 Dic 2022)

Me alegro por Croacia, un país blanco y católico, aunque Brasil también me cae bien


----------



## Adelaido (9 Dic 2022)

JODEROS NEGROS DE MIERDA

*WHITE POWER

SLAVA HRVATSKA

ALLAHU ACKBAR*


----------



## Chichimango (9 Dic 2022)

Croacia calcando el mundial de Rusia, llegará a la final muerta y los negrocs de Francia la volverán a pasar por encima. 

(Ojala que no).


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (9 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Neymar con cara de Cristiano Ronaldo... esperando su turno a tirar el penalti.
> 
> Los (supuestamente) mejores han de tirar los primeros penaltis, no entiendo a algunos entrenadores.



Hombre, Neymar se esperaba a lanzar el quinto por si era el que clasificaba a Brasil y asi poder bailar delante de todas las teles.

Tirar los tres primeros es de pobres.


----------



## Elsexy (9 Dic 2022)

Brasil al carrer. Espero que gane Croacia que bien se lo merecen


----------



## sinosuke (9 Dic 2022)

Eso es saber competir!!! No como otros.....


Esa gente tiene el gen competitivo.

Me acuerdo de la antigua Yugoslavia, que era un "hueso" en todo, baloncesto, fútbol, balonmano, waterpolo.....


.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno también juegan al toque.pero con más mañacos en defensa y ataque...



Es incomparable Croacia y la seleccion española, la nuestra no corre, son poco fisicos, lleno de enanos o tios sacados de proyecto hombre como Busquets, o tios como Asensio que si fuera tan bueno como se cree seria mejor que Maradona. Y luego encima 0 autocritica, lo dicho, unas divas.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

A ver Croacia ha tenido un poco de suerte, las cosas como son, pero LOOOOOOOOL y ahora por favor que ganen Paises Bajos.


----------



## fred (9 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> por un lado me alegro por Croacia, por otro a Argentina le queda cuadro relativamente facil hasta la final.



Es eso,hoy se cepilla a Holanda y en las semifinales se encuentra a una Croacia con muchos minutos y que ya ha superado las toneladas de suerte,dificl que no llegue Argentina a la final.


----------



## The Replicant (9 Dic 2022)

que santos cojones tienen estos putos croatas

a ver si los niños del tiki taka aprenden algo


----------



## Adelaido (9 Dic 2022)

NI EL MÁS CALDOSO Y RANCIO DE LOS PUCHEROS HA PODIDO CON EL ESPIRITU CROATA.

SLAVA HRVATSKA. ORGULLOSO DE SER EUROPEO.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (9 Dic 2022)

Alucinante, otra vez pasando a penaltis. Es que es increíble, no re3cuerdo una racha así de prorrogas y penaltis de una selección nunca, pero es que ni acercársele.

Pero les está funcionando y se han cargado a Brasil. Y ya están en semis


----------



## Hamtel (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¡Viva MODRIC!



Va a llegar fresco al real madrid, va a jugar dos partidos mas


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Dic 2022)

Increíble Croacia 

Orgulloso de esa selección europea de blancos


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Ya os dije que Brasil no era nada del otro mundo. Tal y como lo adelante...


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (9 Dic 2022)

Al final la táctica de luis enrique para evitar brasil ha funcionado


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Va a llegar fresco al real madrid, va a jugar dos partidos mas



Otro balón de oro parfavar para LUKA.


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*Brasil eliminada por Croacia!!*


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

La mierda, mejor que Modric se quede descansando hasta abril. Joder, joder, el resto de temporada con Benzema viejuno y Modric fundido.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Es incomparable Croacia y la seleccion española, la nuestra no corre, son poco fisicos, lleno de enanos o tios sacados de proyecto hombre como Busquets, o tios como Asensio que si fuera tan bueno como se cree seria mejor que Maradona. Y luego encima 0 autocritica, lo dicho, unas divas.



También tenemos mañacos..pero están en casa...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Me alegro por los croatas. Un buen país


----------



## Hamtel (9 Dic 2022)

Los fabricantes de tintes para pelo estarán jodidos


----------



## fred (9 Dic 2022)

Croacia no sabe ni comó pasó la fase de grupos,ni como eliminó a Japón y Brasil,es lo cojonudo del futbol y de las eliminatorias directas.


----------



## TNTcl (9 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286593



Oiga, hay una cabra en el escudo.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (9 Dic 2022)

VAYA COJONES DE BURRO TIENE CROACIA


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (9 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> FAVELEIROS FILHOS DA PUTA INFESTADOS CON VARIOLA DU MACACO APOS DE DEGOSTAR GOSTOSAS SHEMALES CO RABO BEM GOSTOSO AL CARRER



BROOOOTAAAAL

ÁGASE


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Sorpresón tampoco. Sorpresita como mucho


----------



## sinosuke (9 Dic 2022)

Lo siento únicamente por Rodrygo....el chaval no va a poder pisar Brasil en años.....



.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (9 Dic 2022)

fred dijo:


> Croacia no sabe ni comó pasó la fase de grupos,ni como eliminó a Japón y Brasil,es lo cojonudo del futbol y de las eliminatorias directas.



Si lo saben, haciendo un despliegue físico brutal.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

fred dijo:


> Croacia no sabe ni comó pasó la fase de grupos,ni como eliminó a Japón y Brasil,es lo cojonudo del futbol y de las eliminatorias directas.



Croacia ha ganado a Canadá y ya.


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Baila Neymar


----------



## FROM HELL (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Nada en comparación a la eliminación de Opaña. Eso fue muy justo.



Hombre, en cuanto se vaya Messi argentina va a ser honduras.

Lo de España es un tropiezo para los chavales. Lo de argentina es este mundial o... probablemente no lo veamos más.


----------



## Hamtel (9 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La mierda, mejor que Modric se quede descansando hasta abril. Joder, joder, el resto de temporada con Benzema viejuno y Modric fundido.



Sí. Modric ha hecho un partidazo. Es increible lo bien que sigue jugando (eso no se olvida) y fisicamente aún aguanta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

Rociadas croatas!!!!!!
A bailar a la discoteca ridiculos


----------



## Sir Connor (9 Dic 2022)

Vaya mierda de mundial , futbol racano defensivo y el coñazo de Croacia, los penaltis no deberian existir no son justos......


----------



## HDR (9 Dic 2022)

Modric quiere su segundo balón de oro

Qué partidazo ha hecho.

37 años. Igualito que Busquets, que fallece sobre el séspet a partir del minuto 20.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Brasil desde que ganó el Mundial de 2002 NO PASA DE CUARTOS.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Modric quiere su segundo balón de oro
> 
> Qué partidazo ha hecho.



Tranquilo se lo volverán a dar a messi


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Siempre se disfruta especialmente la eliminacion de esos paises subiditos que se creen la ultima mierda que cago jesucristo.


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*Croacia baila, Brasil llora*

La selección de Dalic repite semifinales después de resistir a Brasil con entereza y un gran portero y tumbarla después en los penaltis


----------



## fred (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Croacia ha ganado a Canadá y ya.



Es que ves a Lukaku fallando goles increibles en los ultimos minutos y piensas que el destino está al lado de los croatas.


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Sí. Modric ha hecho un partidazo. Es increible lo bien que sigue jugando (eso no se olvida) y fisicamente aún aguanta



Yo quiero que aguante en el Madrid, no en la mierda de Mundial. ¿Por qué?. Porque el ciclo triunfal del Madrid acabará cuando Modric se apague.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

fred dijo:


> Croacia no sabe ni comó pasó la fase de grupos,ni como eliminó a Japón y Brasil,es lo cojonudo del futbol y de las eliminatorias directas.



que pias subnormal

sabiendo minimamente de furgol se ve que son un bloque, un equipo

no la banda de macacos de brasil o los payasos tiktokeros de hezpein


----------



## FROM HELL (9 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Sí. Modric ha hecho un partidazo. Es increible lo bien que sigue jugando (eso no se olvida) y fisicamente aún aguanta



Lo brutal es que contra los japos tuvo que salir en la prórroga porque no le daba. Contra Brasil parecía juvenil.

Poca broma con el físico de los japos eh


----------



## Jvsl36 (9 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Hombre, en cuanto se vaya Messi argentina va a ser honduras.
> 
> Lo de España es un tropiezo para los chavales. Lo de argentina es este mundial o... probablemente no lo veamos más.



2 titulos mundiales sin Messi,nunca nos dio nada


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

No les veo bailar a los brasileños, algo pasa


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Croacia baila, Brasil llora*
> 
> La selección de Dalic repite semifinales después de resistir a Brasil con entereza y un gran portero y tumbarla después en los penaltis



A ver si pasan por encima de la mierda de Francia.... Venga Croacia!!!! Seleccion NACIONAL!


----------



## filets (9 Dic 2022)

FAVELEIROS FILHOS DA PUTA INFESTADOS CON A VIROLA DU MACACO POR FICAR CON GOSTOSAS SHEMALES DE BEM GOSTOSO RABO
AL CARRER


----------



## fred (9 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> que pias subnormal
> 
> sabiendo minimamente de furgol se ve que son un bloque, un equipo
> 
> no la banda de macacos de brasil o los payasos tiktokeros de hezpein



Pero viste el partido contra Belgica anormal,o mismamente el de hoy gilipollas.Si yo tambien me alegro que los brasucas teñidos se vayan a la puta calle pero hay que verse los partidos.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Son unos PAYASOS los estoy viendo a todos llorar en el sueloy me alegro joder. Putos mulatos hipertatuados con peinaditos y teñidos de mierda, se creen la hostia siendo mediocres todos. El mejor del equipo es Casemiro y luego Vinicius que tampoco son gran cosa y se creen dios. Los clubes como el United y el Barsa pagando millonadas por mediocres absolutos, 100 por Antony, 70 por Rafiña, siendo paquetazos.

Y todo lo que hablan de Rodrygo que no vale ni de suplente del Madrid. Vinicius es el mejor y es un paquetazo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

os lo juro que pensaba echarme una _siesta_ antes del partido de las ocho, pero ahora no sé si tomarme un café


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Croacia no va a ganar el Mundial, PERO ya ha hecho historia. Toda la que quieras.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

el holanda-argentos salen con 3 centrales cada uno  

hay que llegar cuanto menos a prorroga


----------



## Bartleby (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*El regreso de Binicius*


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> FAVELEIROS FILHOS DA PUTA INFESTADOS CON A VIROLA DU MACACO POR FICAR CON GOSTOSAS SHEMALES DE BEM GOSTOSO RABO
> AL CARRER



Al fin un post con criterio.


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> FAVELEIROS FILHOS DA PUTA INFESTADOS CON A VIROLA DU MACACO POR FICAR CON GOSTOSAS SHEMALES DE BEM GOSTOSO RABO
> AL CARRER



Os imagináis a una española buenorra con ropa de la bandera de España?

Sería viral por "facha".


----------



## Chichimango (9 Dic 2022)

No me cae mal Brasil, pero al menos ya no puede ganar su sexto mundial, sería un abuso. 

Y a ver si tampoco repite Francia. Que la alegría se reparta un poco, cojones.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Los argentinos van a dar hostias y navajazos al viejo estilo.

Claro que siendo los putos holandeses y sus negros los rivales no seré yo el que se queje.


----------



## filets (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Ahora MATEU Y HERNANDEZ HERNANDEZ que complementen la noche.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Croacia no va a ganar el Mundial, PERO ya ha hecho historia. Toda la que quieras.



Brasil ha perdonado lo imperdonable en la segunda parte, han tenido 5 ó 6 disparos francos a gol, y eso al final se paga, aunque seas muy favorito


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

Camino libre para Messi. Máximo favorito al balón de oro


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> No me cae mal Brasil, pero al menos ya no puede ganar su sexto mundial, sería un abuso.
> 
> Y a ver si tampoco repite Francia. Que la alegría se reparta un poco, cojones.



¿Prefieres el segundo de Inglaterra a que ganen Francia o Argentina?


----------



## condimento (9 Dic 2022)

Para animar a los brasileros...


----------



## Miss Andorra (9 Dic 2022)

Si hubiera apostado, habria perdido pasta
Menudo pais de mierda Brasidra, hasta en el furbol no valen un carajo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Croacia no va a ganar el Mundial, PERO ya ha hecho historia. Toda la que quieras.




Citaré tu comentario.

Como el de otro tío que dijo que Holanda o Países Bajos o como se llamen no eliminaban a Argentina


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> No me cae mal Brasil, pero al menos ya no puede ganar su sexto mundial, sería un abuso.
> 
> Y a ver si tampoco repite Francia. Que la alegría se reparta un poco, cojones.



Lo que nos faltaba, Modric fundido y el híbrido tortuga-rata campeonando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Joder, son rápidos los cabrones


----------



## Ancient Warrior (9 Dic 2022)

Cago brasil ....

Vamos Argentina


----------



## FROM HELL (9 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> 2 titulos mundiales sin Messi,nunca nos dio nada



Sigue siendo el único factor para que argentina gane esto.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Aunque Holanda me cae mal (desde la final de Sudáfrica antes me molaban por jugar al ataque) prefiero que ganen ellos antes que ARG FRA UK.

Portugal
Croacia
Holanda

Esos tres prefiero.

Y Morroco ni de coña.


----------



## Euron G. (9 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Lo brutal es que contra los japos tuvo que salir en la prórroga porque no le daba. *Contra Brasil parecía juvenil.*



¡Un saludito a Alberto "solo me comí la puntita" Contador!

_ En el Tour de 2010, el doble campeón de la ronda gala dio positivo por clembuterol. La razón que alegó es haber *comido una pieza de carne adulterada *de la que, supuestamente, había salido la sustancia detectada en su sangre. _

Qué curioso que en el fútbol "no existe" dopaje, más allá de los borrachos y farloperos.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> FAVELEIROS FILHOS DA PUTA INFESTADOS CON A VIROLA DU MACACO POR FICAR CON GOSTOSAS SHEMALES DE BEM GOSTOSO RABO
> AL CARRER


----------



## filets (9 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Os imagináis a una española buenorra con ropa de la bandera de España?
> 
> Sería viral por "facha".









En España serian Charos menopausicas


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Camino libre para Messi. Máximo favorito al balón de oro



Hola, me llamo LUKA.


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Hombre, Neymar se esperaba a lanzar el quinto por si era el que clasificaba a Brasil y asi poder bailar delante de todas las teles.
> 
> Tirar los tres primeros es de pobres.



Pues ahora ya tiene tiempo libre para bailar


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

fred dijo:


> Pero viste el partido contra Belgica anormal,o mismamente el de hoy gilipollas.Si yo tambien me alegro que los brasucas teñidos se vayan a la puta calle pero hay que verse los partidos.



contra belgica tuvierons mismas chances, que pias de maKAKU subnormal si se la encontró tras fallo de portero y defensa, y el palo es palo 

el de hoy que hicieron los macacos? tirar 3 veces más? tira anda


----------



## Snowball (9 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> No me cae mal Brasil, pero al menos ya no puede ganar su sexto mundial, sería un abuso.
> 
> Y a ver si tampoco repite Francia. Que la alegría se reparta un poco, cojones.



Yo pienso al revés

Cuanto menos equipos estén dentro del club de campeones, más se puede vacilar de serlo. Y más selecto es el club por supuesto


----------



## filets (9 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Para animar a los brasileros...



le falta rabo


----------



## Chichimango (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿Prefieres el segundo de Inglaterra a que ganen Francia o Argentina?



Prefiero el primero de Portugal o de Croacia. 

Incluso Holanda no me parecería mal, que ya han sufrido bastantes subcampeonatos, son el Atleti de las selecciones.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>


----------



## Jvsl36 (9 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Sigue siendo el único factor para que argentina gane esto.



Los partidos hay que jugarlos pancho.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Citaré tu comentario.
> 
> Como el de otro tío que dijo que Holanda o Países Bajos o como se llamen no eliminaban a Argentina



Te pido por favor que me CITES el día 18 CINCO veces.


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Camino libre para Messi. Máximo favorito al balón de oro



Huelo un poco a eso. Desde luego, tienen una gran oportunidad de campeonar.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿Prefieres el segundo de Inglaterra a que ganen Francia o Argentina?



Inglaterra perdería con Arg como perdió con IT la final de la eurocopa, Francia es otro tema, para mi las posibilidades de Arg pasan por la victoria de Ing mañana ( si ganasen hoy a Holanda )


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

¿Quiénes de este hilo sois panchitos?


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Bueno, ahora el siguiente partido que toca hoy es Holanda - Argentina

Prefiero que ganen los boludos, obvio


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> En España serian Charos menopausicas



Funcivagas,

tienen pinta de "profes".


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

a croacia solo le gana francia

si uk se la carga, o portufail, tienen serias chances


----------



## TNTcl (9 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Es brutalmente real.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Bueno, ahora el siguiente partido que toca hoy es Holanda - Argentina
> 
> Prefiero que ganen los boludos, obvio



Claro porque eres pancho de mierda hijo de puta te rajo como te coja


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Dic 2022)

Buen partido de Brasil VS una mierda de partido de Croacia. Resultado, Croacia pasa.
Algo le pasa al fútbol para que pasen estas cosas. Vaya semifinales se van a quedar, al nivel de todo el mundial.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

Bueno...

Visto el partido Brasil - Croacia, éste mi análisis del mismo:

¿ Todavía hay subnormales cómo el de la Xavineta que comparan e igualan la calidad de Piedri ( Far$a ) con Luka Modric ????....

Fin de mi análisis....


----------



## FROM HELL (9 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Los partidos hay que jugarlos pancho.



Contra Australia podríais jugar 4 días que sin Messi no pasabais.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Estoy muy preocupado por los jugadores de Brasil. No he visto ninguna imagen de ellos bailando como en el último partido. Alguien sabe por qué?


----------



## Euron G. (9 Dic 2022)

condimento dijo:


> Para animar a los brasileros...



Querida, querido o queride @Miss Andorra , ¿También le gustan las brasileñas, aparte de los gatos?

Celebro su buen gusto.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buen partido de Brasil VS una mierda de partido de Croacia. Resultado, Croacia pasa.
> Algo le pasa al fútbol para que pasen estas cosas. Vaya semifinales se van a quedar, al nivel de todo el mundial.
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk



Pues igual que el Madrid follándose a todos los ingleses que lo asfixian y violan durante 85 minutos.


----------



## Djokovic (9 Dic 2022)

Este resultado no sirve de nada si Argentina no gana hoy, en nuestra prediccion antes del Mundial, era final Argentina-Inglaterra
Es verdad que sí Argentina- gana hoy se le allana muchísimo el camino .
Me da mucho miedo Holanda, más que Brasil porque tiene un Tigre en el escudo bastante evidente y estamos en el año del tigre en este 2022 , año felino , es verdad que Messi se llama Lío, de León, y el año que viene es el año del conejo chino y Messi es conejo en astrología china

Otro país relacionado con Leones y tigres es Marruecos , conocidos como los Leones del Atlas, podría ganar el Mundial por este detalle , así como Inglaterra, con varios leones en el escudo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buen partido de Brasil VS una mierda de partido de Croacia. Resultado, Croacia pasa.
> Algo le pasa al fútbol para que pasen estas cosas. Vaya semifinales se van a quedar, al nivel de todo el mundial.
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk



otro subnormal come pollas que no se entera una mierda


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

me alegro por Neymar


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*Esta generación de futbolistas croatas está haciendo historia*


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> contra belgica tuvierons mismas chances, que pias de maKAKU subnormal si se la encontró tras fallo de portero y defensa, y el palo es palo
> 
> el de hoy que hicieron los macacos? tirar 3 veces más? tira anda



¿Chances?¿Que son chances?

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Me gustaría ver un duelo Francia/Portugal,
Griezmann Vs Joao 
A ver si llegan ambos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Debe tener el coño escocio de tanto follar.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Chances?¿Que son chances?
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk



no sabes españordo o que mongolo?

en ingles tb se dice igual

lerdo


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Me gustaría ver un duelo Francia/Portugal,
> Griezmann Vs Joao
> A ver si llegan ambos



el paleti da cancer de sidra como la hezpein de luchoneta


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Chances?¿Que son chances?
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk



El repartidor de pizzas de alicante es de padres panchos. Chanse es ocasión en su idioma.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Brasil solo ha ganado en eliminatorias de Mundiales a selecciones tan " potentes " como; Corea del Sur, Méjico, Chile, Colombia, Chile otra vez, y Ghana, desde el Mundial del 2006.
> 
> Lleva 16 años sin ganar a nadie en un Mundial.



no pasan de cuartos desde 2002


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

no he hablado de preferencias, doy mi opinión sobre lo que puede pasar en función del carácter que hemos visto a cada selección por los siglos de los siglos. No soy del madrid, tampoco. 
Al no estar España, no sufro mucho por quien pueda ganar y perder, bueno ... estando España tampoco


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> El repartidor de pizzas de alicante es de padres panchos. Chanse es ocasión en su idioma.



las pichas las come tu padre aquí detrás en el callejón, y tu sorbes la lefa sobrante


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

Momentazo istorico la ostia que se ha llevao...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> no sabes españordo o que mongolo?
> 
> en ingles tb se dice igual
> 
> lerdo



Eso de chance solo lo usan los panchos de mierda o los niños ratas que solo ven Youtube.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jvsl36 (9 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Contra Australia podríais jugar 4 días que sin Messi no pasabais.



Que onda sos disminuido mental?TE DEJO AFUERA MARRUECOS Y SUS CAMELLOS
Y queres hablar de futbol jajajaja


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Hombre, en cuanto se vaya Messi argentina va a ser honduras.
> 
> Lo de España es un tropiezo para los chavales. Lo de argentina es este mundial o... probablemente no lo veamos más.



Argentina está en los mundiales desde antes de Maradona y Messi. España no.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hola, me llamo LUKA.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> el paleti da cancer de sidra como la hezpein de luchoneta



envidia cochina


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Eso de chance solo lo usan los panchos de mierda o los niños ratas que solo ven Youtube.
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk



lo usamos los pros

fijate lo retrasado mental que eres que no sabes ni quitar la firmita de mierda del patatalk

de hecho solo usar patatalk te define como deficiente mental severo viejuno y subnormal

/end


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> envidia cochina



el cholismo esta muertisimo

ademas falta COSTRA @FULANITODETALYCUAL


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Ahora solo falta que palmen los gitanos chupahierbas con el hijodeputa del enano hormonado.

Jornada de mundial redonda.


----------



## ironpipo (9 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> FAVELEIROS FILHOS DA PUTA INFESTADOS CON A VIROLA DU MACACO POR FICAR CON GOSTOSAS SHEMALES DE BEM GOSTOSO RABO
> AL CARRER



Que cómida de ANo tiene la perra


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (9 Dic 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buen partido de Brasil VS una mierda de partido de Croacia. Resultado, Croacia pasa.
> Algo le pasa al fútbol para que pasen estas cosas. Vaya semifinales se van a quedar, al nivel de todo el mundial.



Eso ha pasado muchas veces en el fumbol y es lo que lo convierte en el deporte mas practicado en el mundo. Jugando a darlo todo por inferior que seas tecnicamente y con suerte en momentos puntuales, tienes tu oportunidad de terminar ganando.

Tambien hay que decir que lo que es suerte para un equipo, es mala suerte para el otro. Y eso jode mucho, la verdad.


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Bueno pues otra eurocopa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Argentina está en los mundiales desde antes de Maradona y Messi. España no.



¿What? Supongo que no lo dirás por el mundial amañado del 78 ni el del 86 con fallos arbitrales brutales.


----------



## Jvsl36 (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Argentina está en los mundiales desde antes de Maradona y Messi. España no.



Son tontos estos 1930 final,2014 final.Estos existen desde 2010


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

espero final argentina vs Francia - portugal

Protagonismo rojiblanco


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Atleeeti!


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Esto si que ha sido una sorpresa, y no lo de Marruecos el otro día.



El otro día la sorpresa hubiese sido que ganase España


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Esto si que ha sido una sorpresa, y no lo de Marruecos el otro día.



sorpresita como mucho
dile a Rodriguín que se rape


----------



## FeiJiao (9 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> JODEROS NEGROS DE MIERDA
> 
> *WHITE POWER
> 
> ...



Ahora solo falta que echen a Francia a la mierda....(no sera facil)


----------



## Jvsl36 (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿What? Supongo que no lo dirás por el mundial amañado del 78 ni el del 86 con fallos arbitrales brutales.



el palo de Holanda en el ultimo minuto fue para darle mas suspenso?
Mira el penal que le regalan a Alemania en 1990 o el que no nos cobran 2014,medi todo con la misma vara


----------



## Djokovic (9 Dic 2022)

Posibles finales :

Holanda-Marruecos
Argentina-Inglaterra
Argentina-Marruecos
Portugal -Argentina
Holanda-Portugal

A Francia no la ve repitiendo mundial .
Si Holanda llega a la final , la gana segurompor el tigre del escudo , estamos en el año del tigre chino

Pero nosotros confiaremos en el Mesías argentino , Messi a dicho en una entrevista que confía en Dios y que su batacazo del otro día estaba escrito .

Cristiano Ronaldo es el otro que podría llegar a la final , porque es cristiano y los cristianos rezan al Mesías


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*La venganza es un "gato" que se come frío*


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Claro porque eres pancho de mierda hijo de puta te rajo como te coja



¿Tu eres tonto, verdad?


Edito: Pajero pompero con año y medio de vida en esta Ilustre Casa


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 Dic 2022)

Sólo falta que ese negrizal llamado Francia sea eliminado


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿What? Supongo que no lo dirás por el mundial amañado del 78 ni el del 86 con fallos arbitrales brutales.



Argentina llegó a 5 finales


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286593



ARRIBA ESPAÑ.. DIGOOO JODER ESPÉRATE QUE ME LÍO


----------



## Jvsl36 (9 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Tu eres tonto, verdad?
> 
> 
> Edito: Pajero pompero con año y medio de vida en esta Ilustre Casa



Visillera te trataron de sudaka jaja,viste que son medios retrasados tus compatriotas.


----------



## FROM HELL (9 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Que onda sos disminuido mental?TE DEJO AFUERA MARRUECOS Y SUS CAMELLOS
> Y queres hablar de futbol jajajaja



A mi no me dejó nadie afuera subnormal tercermundista.

Sois tan lerdos que os sentis parte de la selección  y habláis en primera persona. "Cuántas copas tenés". "Está noche le gano a Holanda". "Soy la potencia mundial" .

Espabila, Guillermo Andres Libermann. Son 25 tuercebotas + Messi los que representan al fútbol argentino. Tu solo eres el compatriota tercermundista viendo los partidos.


----------



## ironpipo (9 Dic 2022)

He gostado de los penaltis de Croacia 
Que calidac señores, igualitos que los tirados por España.


----------



## Jvsl36 (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Argentina llegó a 5 finales



Todos robando,menos el penal de ellos contra Paraguay ese fue muy licito jaja


----------



## Djokovic (9 Dic 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Sólo falta que ese negrizal llamado Francia sea eliminado



Según los teóricos de la numerología y gematria , es bastante probable que Inglaterra este en la final por la bandera de la cruz de San Jorge , además tiene leones en el escudo , estamos en el año del felino, del tigre chino
Si vence Francia , aún no la veria en la final tampoco pues veo más favorita a Marruecos y Portugal , unos son leones del Atlas y los otros son #cristianos


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Dic 2022)

croacia directo :


----------



## Jvsl36 (9 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> A mi no me dejó nadie afuera subnormal tercermundista.
> 
> Sois tan lerdos que os sentis parte de la selección  y habláis en primera persona. "Cuántas copas tenés". "Está noche le gano a Holanda". "Soy la potencia mundial" .
> 
> Espabila, Guillermo Andres Libermann. Son 25 tuercebotas + Messi los que representan al fútbol argentino. Tu solo eres el compatriota tercermundista viendo los partidos.



A tu bandera de mierda hijo de puta,mogolico,hijo de una mora y un gitano


----------



## Hamtel (9 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286606



Joder no juega la estrella, Lautaro


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> He gostado de los penaltis de Croacia
> Que calidac señores, igualitos que los tirados por España.



me he tragado el puto partido entero y lo único que no he podido veyer han sido los penales

jjjajaja mecagonmiputavida, haced caso al NOM y no seais padres


----------



## TNTcl (9 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286606




Son odiosos, pero es que ves los apellidos y se le cae el alma al suelo a uno.

Anda, que ganen...


----------



## FeiJiao (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Golaaaaaaaaaaaaazoooooooode brazil!!!!!!!!!!!! neymar!!!!!!!!!!!!! igual a Pele en goles!!!!!!!!!!! sambaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Se calla la samba... Y prevalece el turbo folk...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Según los teóricos de la numerología y gematria , es bastante probable que Inglaterra este en la final por la bandera de la cruz de San Jorge , además tiene leones en el escudo , estamos en el año del felino, del tigre chino
> Si vence Francia , aún no la veria en la final tampoco pues veo más favorita a Marruecos y Portugal , unos son leones del Atlas y los otros son #cristianos



Mientras sea no ganen, todo bien


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Por qué los estadios están abarrotados solo de gente de los países tercermundistas?


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 Dic 2022)

Croacia no necesita llenar su selección de negros para hacer un buen mundial, bien por ellos


----------



## Rediooss (9 Dic 2022)

Con un solo tiro a puerta en 120 minutos es suficiente para eliminar a la pentacampeona del Mundo... cosas del futbol moderno.


----------



## FROM HELL (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Argentina está en los mundiales desde antes de Maradona y Messi. España no.



Claro, igual que honduras, Camerún y Checoslovaquia. Un campeón de Europa que no ha vuelto a ganar nada. Como argentina desde 1986. 

O Messi o nada.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Por qué los estadios están abarrotados solo de gente de los países tercermundistas?



La federación de Marruecos, por ejemplo, le han regalado entradas a los marroquíes.


----------



## Djokovic (9 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Con un solo tiro a puerta en 120 minutos es suficiente para eliminar a la pentacampeona del Mundo... cosas del futbol moderno.



Cuantos ha tirado Brasil ? Es pa comparar con España el otro día


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Por qué los estadios están abarrotados solo de gente de los países tercermundistas?



lo dices como si nosotros fuéramos el primer mundo


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

No es una sorpresa. 

Croacia es el actual subcampueon, y Brasil hace 20 años que no pinta nada en los mudiales, con vrguenzas comoel 0-7 de Maracana.

Y decir que Neymar s una estrella, pues va a sr que no.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> A tu bandera de mierda hijo de puta,mogolico,hijo de una mora y un gitano




que si sudaca tiraflechas que si

que hoy no solo es brasil , que a vosotros tambien os dan la patada de vuelta a vuestro pais tercermundista de morenos sudacas bocazas timadores vendehumos


----------



## FeiJiao (9 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Con un solo tiro a puerta en 120 minutos es suficiente para eliminar a la pentacampeona del Mundo... cosas del futbol moderno.



Desde que se le retiraron los campeones del 2002, no son ni la sombra de lo que fueron...


----------



## FROM HELL (9 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> A tu bandera de mierda hijo de puta,mogolico,hijo de una mora y un gitano



_el pecho frío._


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Claro, igual que honduras, Camerún y Checoslovaquia. Un campeón de Europa que no ha vuelto a ganar nada. Como argentina desde 1986.
> 
> O Messi o nada.



¿Seguro?


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> lo dices como si nosotros fuéramos el primer mundo



Hablo desde la ignorancia, pero mejor que en Moroco o en Brasil creo que vivimos


----------



## FROM HELL (9 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> lo dices como si nosotros fuéramos el primer mundo



Aún hay occidentales en occidente. Pocos pero alguno queda.

En argentina son todos argentinos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> ¿Seguro?




¿¿¿a que hora "tenés" el vuelo de vuelta a bsas??? 

espero no vueles con aerolineas argentinas o no "llegás"


----------



## Snowball (9 Dic 2022)

Van gaal saca equipo amarrategui


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No es una sorpresa.
> 
> Croacia es el actual subcampueon, y Brasil hace 20 años que no pinta nada en los mudiales, con vrguenzas comoel 0-7 de Maracana.
> 
> Y decir que Neymar s una estrella, pues va a sr que no.



Aún recuerdo (2000's) cuando Brasil jugando a media máquina ganaban partidos de mundiales, como en el 2006, que llegaron a cuartos saliendo de fiesta casi todos los días


----------



## Juanchufri (9 Dic 2022)

Hay que ir con el país que más blancos tenga, es sencillo. Croacia pues.


----------



## cebollo (9 Dic 2022)

Una final Argentina - Inglaterra ganada por Inglaterra sepultaria a Messi en las comparaciones con Maradona. Le dejaría a nivel Heinze.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

De Paul y Molina
Me falta Correita ahí en el 11


----------



## Djokovic (9 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> El portero croata ha sacado tres mano a mano, que yo recuerde, si no son cuatro, esas las claras claras.



Si han tenido tres claras no hay nada que reprocharles
El partido que más me duele es el Chelsea-Barsa de 2012, el Tiki Taka tuvo mil claras y fallaron todas
Supongo que el universo recompenso a los ingleses por lo de Ovrevo 3 años antes pero ese partido fue dramático


----------



## Oteador (9 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Alucinante, otra vez pasando a penaltis. Es que es increíble, no re3cuerdo una racha así de prorrogas y penaltis de una selección nunca, pero es que ni acercársele.
> 
> Pero les está funcionando y se han cargado a Brasil. Y ya están en semis



Yo por abrir un melón(debate), comentaré que me gustaría que hubiera una segunda liguilla y los primeros de cada grupo a semifinales.
En los setenta se hacía así aunque con menos selecciones. Y en la shempions a primeros de los 2000. La primera que ganó el Barcelona también
No digo que los penalties sean injustos pero una segunda liguilla me parece un mejor filtro para que lleguen a la semifinal quien realmente lo merece.

Ya sé que esto va en camino contrario, a un mundial de 48 equipos y que la FIFA sueña con un semifinalista Corea 2002 en cada mundial


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> el cholismo esta muertisimo
> 
> ademas falta COSTRA @FULANITODETALYCUAL



Falta mañaco mir


----------



## El Fenomeno (9 Dic 2022)

Ahora que saquen un nuevo baile


----------



## Miss Andorra (9 Dic 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Querida, querido o queride @Miss Andorra , ¿También le gustan las brasileñas, aparte de los gatos?
> 
> Celebro su buen gusto.



No. Préfiero los brasilenyos, tenia un cibernovio de Sao Paulo que conozco desde los 17 con el que intercambiaba nudes. Bonita polla tenia.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Djokovic (9 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Una final Argentina - Inglaterra ganada por Inglaterra sepultaria a Messi en las comparaciones con Maradona. Le dejaría a nivel Heinze.



Lo firmo , aposté por esa final antes del torneo, aunque será una gran decepción si pierde Argentina, hay varios teoricos cabalistas que aseguran que ganará Inglaterra esa final , no sé a quién creer la verdad


----------



## pandiella (9 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No es una sorpresa.
> 
> Croacia es el actual subcampueon, y Brasil hace 20 años que no pinta nada en los mudiales, con vrguenzas comoel 0-7 de Maracana.
> 
> Y decir que Neymar s una estrella, pues va a sr que no.



brasil jugó bien y lo intentó. asi si se puede caer de un mundial


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Messi debería estar calentando en una banda dando toques a una bola de papel de plata


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> No. Préfiero los brasilenyos, tenia un cibernovio de Sao Paulo que conozco desde los 17 con el que intercambiaba nudes. Bonita polla tenia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286620




joder los maricones se multiplican
incluso aparecen en los foros de futbol


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

Brasil.

2022: Eliminada por Croacia en cuartos
2018: Eliminada por Belgica en Cuartos
2014: Eliminada por Alemania en semis. Jugaba en casa y recibió un 1-7
2010: Eliminada por Holanda en cuartos
2006: Eliminada por Francia en cuartos

2002: Ultima vez que fue campón.

La evidencia es que Brasil es un equipo de segundo nivel.

El futbol europeo es muy superior al americano, cualquier selección te puede ganar. QUe se lo pregunten a Inglaterra con Islandia, un pais de 200.000 habitantes.


----------



## Oteador (9 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ya os dije que Brasil no era nada del otro mundo. Tal y como lo adelante...



Yo, desde la barra del bar porque ya no suelo ver gurgol y a falta de lo que haga Argentina, digo que el dominio del fútbol de selecciones va cada vez más hacia Europa, y que dentro de Europa está mucho más repartido el pástel. Véase lo que le ha pasado a Alemania o Italia y que países como Croacia, Bélgica o Portugal no es raro que lleguen lejos.


----------



## Djokovic (9 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Brasil.
> 
> 2022: Eliminada por Croacia en cuartos
> 2018: Eliminada por Belgica en Cuartos
> ...



La cuestión es que con Croacia merecieron ganar según las estadísticas , España siempre ha fracasado en los mundiales pero por mala suerte , porque nos tangaron contra Korea también


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (9 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Con un solo tiro a puerta en 120 minutos es suficiente para eliminar a la pentacampeona del Mundo... cosas del futbol moderno.



No son cosas del fútbol moderno. No es casualidad que en general las competiciones de futbol se diriman por sistema de liga. Por las características que tiene el fútbol, marcadores muy cortos, etc a un partido la suerte influye mucho - lo que por otra parte da mucho encanto a los torneos coperos. De 10 partidos Brasil gana seis empata tres y pierde uno, justamente el de hoy.


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*Tenemos el once de Países Bajos*

*Noppert; Timber, Van Djk, Ake; Dumfries, De Roon, F. De Jong, Blind; Gakpo; Bergwijn, Memphis Depay*







*También está el once de Argentina*

*Emiliano Martínez; Cuti Romero, Otamendi, Lisandro; Nahuel Molina, Enzo Fernández, De Paul, Mac Allister, Acuña; Messi y Julián Álvarez.





*


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

Venga, ahora todos con Holanda porque són "blancos"...


----------



## Djokovic (9 Dic 2022)

Algo me dice que empezara Holanda ganando


----------



## Miss Andorra (9 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> joder los maricones se multiplican
> incluso aparecen en los foros de futbol



Soy una femina.


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Tenemos el once de Países Bajos*
> 
> *Noppert; Timber, Van Djk, Ake; Dumfries, De Roon, F. De Jong, Blind; Gakpo; Bergwijn, Memphis Depay*
> 
> ...



¿QUe pasa en Argentina?? Antes la mayoria de los titulares tenian apellido spaguetini, y ahora solo esta Messi.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Algo me dice que empezara Holanda ganando



y terminará ganando


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Si se atrancan, hoy es el día de Correa pa desatrancar


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*El último Países Bajos - Argentina se lo llevó la Albiceleste a penaltis*

*Eran las semifinales del Mundial de Brasil, en 2014. *El tiempo reglamentario terminó 0-0, pero en los penaltis Argentina fue más efectiva.

*La Albiceleste ganó la tanda por 2-4 y se metió en la gran final de la Copa del Mundo*, aunque perdió en el partido de la lucha por el título con Alemania por 1-0.


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Tenemos el once de Países Bajos*
> 
> *Noppert; Timber, Van Djk, Ake; Dumfries, De Roon, F. De Jong, Blind; Gakpo; Bergwijn, Memphis Depay*
> 
> ...



Joder, 7 negros en Holanda, como Francia o por ahí.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El último Países Bajos - Argentina se lo llevó la Albiceleste a penaltis*
> 
> *Eran las semifinales del Mundial de Brasil, en 2014. *El tiempo reglamentario terminó 0-0, pero en los penaltis Argentina fue más efectiva.
> 
> *La Albiceleste ganó la tanda por 2-4 y se metió en la gran final de la Copa del Mundo*, aunque perdió en el partido de la lucha por el título con Alemania por 1-0.




en este no va a haber penaltis


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Venga, ahora todos con Holanda porque són "blancos"...



Opañoles marrónidos se someten al hombre blanco.
Natural.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Opañoles marrónidos se someten al hombre blanco.
> Natural.



sudacas argentos tiraflechas mezclaindios se someten a los holandeses negros


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*Se va a preguntar toda la vida por qué lo tiró así: el penalti de Rodrygo que nunca va a olvidar*

El futbolista del Real Madrid asumió con personalidad el primer penalti pero pareció ser víctima de la responsabilidad. Este fue su lanzamiento.


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> sudacas argentos tiraflechas mezclaindios se someten a los holandeses negros



¿Hemorroides?


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Opañoles marrónidos se someten al hombre blanco.
> Natural.



Dame un zanks, hijodeputa, que hoy voy con Argentina.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> ¿Hemorroides?



si : las de pechi missing hoy

toca otro dia de paseo con cabeza agachada


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Mañana...

Portugal VS Marruecos

Francia VS Inglaterra

Teófimo López VS Sandor Martin

Ilia Topuria VS Bryce Mitchell

*Brutal sábado cuevadoritero*


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2022)

Lo dije el otro día que daba igual que el balón hubiese salido o no, quedar primeros o segundos

Porque en ambos casos nos hubieramos topado con el antifútbol que te anula de tal manera que te lleva a los penaltis


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Tenemos el once de Países Bajos*
> 
> *Noppert; Timber, Van Djk, Ake; Dumfries, De Roon, F. De Jong, Blind; Gakpo; Bergwijn, Memphis Depay*
> 
> ...



kONAMI???


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Gakpo. +20 millones más...


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

Espero que a los negroides queseros herejes les llenen a golazos la porteria los boludos.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Venga Frenkie, el Barcelona NO te necesita.


----------



## FROM HELL (9 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Venga, ahora todos con Holanda porque són "blancos"...



Tienen a de jong , igual que Croacia tiene a Modric. O Portugal a bernardo silva. Los tres mejores peloteros del mundial y los tres blanquitos. Como debe ser.

Yo siempre con los buenos.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda con 7 moronegros


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Qué se vayan en la patera los de naranja. Hasta la reina le tuvimos que prestar si no ponían a una zulú.


----------



## Manteka (9 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo dije el otro día que daba igual que el balón hubiese salido o no, quedar primeros o segundos
> 
> Porque en ambos casos nos hubieramos topado con el antifútbol que te anula de tal manera que te lleva a los penaltis



Si, pero contra Croacia no se habrían dejado perder de una forma tan evidente como contra Morrococo


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

¿La oranje o la brown?


----------



## The Replicant (9 Dic 2022)

me da igual quien gane el mundial, lo unico que pido es que eliminen a los putos boludos, por favor, no pido nada más

Forza Holanda


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

Bueno...

Veremos el partido de nuestras dos ex-colonias desde lo alto de la atalaya de la Historia...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

A ver si Mateu Lahez le virla algun penalti a Argentina


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Dic 2022)

En el VAR está el arbitro cule


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

La liará pollito Mateu Lahoz?


----------



## Oteador (9 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Venga, ahora todos con Holanda porque són "blancos"...



El firer iría con Argentina. Algunos son unos pesados (véase este mismo hilo) pero es lo que hay en cuanto a color de piel


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

En este partido tengo el corazón dividido.

por un lado quiero que a Holanda, países bajos o como mierda se llamen les metan 7 y por otro que a la banda del Mayor Caso de Dopaje de la Historia del Deporte ™ les metan 7


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

¿Si mezclas a la peor gentuza de España con la peor gentuza de Italia, qué te sale?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

empezó


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Que pierda Messi.


----------



## sinosuke (9 Dic 2022)

.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> En el VAR está el arbitro cule



Frenkie es culé.


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

Pus voy con argentina, a pesar de Messi y del judio gilipollas.


----------



## FROM HELL (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿Si mezclas a la peor gentuza de España con la peor gentuza de Italia, qué te sale?



Scaloni


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> En este partido tengo el corazón dividido.
> 
> por un lado quiero que a Holanda, países bajos o como mierda se llamen les metan 7 y por otro que a la banda del Mayor Caso de Dopaje de la Historia del Deporte ™ les metan 7



La verdad es que dan mucho asco los dos equipos.


----------



## Vanatico (9 Dic 2022)

Que gane Holanda y luego les elimine Croacia.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Lo que mola de los Mundiales es que siempre acabas apoyando al que menos odias y te das cuenta de que odias a todos.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Que gane Holanda y luego les elimine Croacia.



Obvio.


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*Con mi chándal más elegante*


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

En el entretiempo los de naranja tiran las mantas o qué.


----------



## sinosuke (9 Dic 2022)

Ojalá una final Croacia - Portugal (no se si es posible según el cuadro) y ahí ya que gane el mejor. Aunque creo que iría un poco a favor de nuestros vecinos comebacalaos.......


.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2022)

Lo primero: eliminar la prórrogas, se está viendo que últimamente las prórrogas no sirven más que para alargar el sopor del partido (con 2 o 3 cambios, aún una prórroga tenía el factor cansancio, con 5+1 cambios, no, si un equipo pone el autobús, con 6 cambios te aguanta toda la presión que le puedas meter)

Lo segundo: nada del disparate de 48 selecciones. Seguimos con 32 (si hay que retocar las repescas, se hace) 8 grupos de 4 y pasa sólo el primero (adiós a las calculadoras, los biscottos y las pollas en vinagre). Segunda fase dos grupos de 4, e igual, sólo pasa el primero a la final

Se supone que con un sistema de competición así, el que se dedique a poner autobuses y a destruir el juego, se queda fuera a las primera de cambio


----------



## El Fenomeno (9 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> En este partido tengo el corazón dividido.
> 
> por un lado quiero que a Holanda, países bajos o como mierda se llamen les metan 7 y por otro que a la banda del Mayor Caso de Dopaje de la Historia del Deporte ™ les metan 7



Hoy todo buen español debe apoyar con todas sus fuerzas .....al arbitro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

El Mesías ya no es tan Messias con los bigardos mamadous estos ..


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo primero: eliminar la prórrogas, se está viendo que últimamente las prórrogas no sirven más que para alargar el sopor del partido (con 2 o 3 cambios, aún una prórroga tenía el factor cansancio, con 5+1 cambios, no, si un equipo pone el autobús, con 6 cambios te aguanta toda la presión que le puedas meter)
> 
> Lo segundo: nada del disparate de 48 selecciones. Seguimos con 32 (si hay que retocar las repescas, se hace) 8 grupos de 4 y pasa sólo el primero (adiós a las calculadoras, los biscottos y las pollas en vinagre). Segunda fase dos grupos de 4, e igual, sólo pasa el primero a la final
> 
> Se supone que con un sistema de competición así, el que se dedique a poner autobuses y a destruir el juego, se queda fuera a las primera de cambio



Es el sistema que se usaba antes.


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

Pues Van Gaal no ha cambiado nada en 20 años.


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pus voy con argentina, a pesar de Messi del judio gilipollas.



Yo también voy con Argentina, y espero que hagan méritos para pasar, pero si los oranges son superiores y pasan, habrá que aceptarlo.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda está incómodo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Ojalá una final Croacia - Portugal (no se si es posible según el cuadro) y ahí ya que gane el mejor. Aunque creo que iría un poco a favor de nuestros vecinos comebacalaos.......
> 
> 
> .



Pues va a ver un Croacia - Portugal tu tía la del pueblo

Porque huele a 0-0 y penaltis a kilómetros


----------



## Vanatico (9 Dic 2022)

Aleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Muy igualados de momento aunque Argentina ya ha tenido un par de intentonas buenas.....

Igualito que España el martes, no me jodas


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Yo también voy con Argentina, y espero que hagan méritos para pasar, pero si los oranges son superiores y pasan, habrá que aceptarlo.



Yo iria con cualquier seleccion antes que con Argentina, y desde luego, si alguna seleccion se mereceria ganar un Mundial, es Holanda.


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

bueno vamos empezando a ver a los holandeses o neerlandeses como coño se diigan con los argentinos, igualadiito a ver si no se acojonan los naranjas

la eliminacion de brasil una sorpresa, ya que se preveia muy superior 

una ronda mas que nosotros han pasado pero morir en la orillla...es un poco curioso

ahora el personaje ese de tocarse la camiseta y señalar los mundiales que tiiene a ver que dice


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Dic 2022)

Gloria a la aria Croacia


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Muy igualados de momento aunque Argentina ya ha tenido un par de intentonas buenas.....
> 
> Igualito que España el martes, no me jodas



Puto sudaca de mierda Argentina no ha hecho absolutamente nada todavía, son una banda de gitanazos sudacas marrulleros y nada más.


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Qué bueno Acuña


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Argentina mejor por ahora, superioridad táctica, están jugando con muchos más espacios


----------



## Infierno Existencial (9 Dic 2022)

La tristeza del padre de Neymar: así salió del estadio tras la debacle - MarcaTV


Brasil cayó eliminada contra todo pronóstico y se marcha a casa en octavos de final de este Mundial. A la salida del estadio, MARCATV captó la tristeza del padre de Neymar. Neymar Santos Sr. vio el partido en directo junto con su familia y no quiso dar declaraciones sobre lo sucedido ante el...




videos.marca.com





El padre de neymar sale del estadio con su prostituta premium, no se le ve muy triste


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

Messi le ha dao medio gol y el otro la tira fuera de banda....


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo iria con cualquier seleccion antes que con Argentina, y desde luego, si alguna seleccion se mereceria ganar un Mundial, es Holanda.



Cierto que Holanda merecería un mundial, por eso digo que si son superiores se acepta, pero no veo que está Holanda sea tan buena como otras del pasado.

Vería más justo que ganara Croacia, por lo visto hasta ahora, o que fuera Croacia quien se lo jugara contra Francia, Portugal o quien se meta en la final.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> que países como Croacia, Bélgica o Portugal no es raro que lleguen lejos.



Que esos países lleguen lejos en mundiales, euros y nations es una vergüenza para el fútbol


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2022)

Ah el CALVO MATEU


----------



## sinosuke (9 Dic 2022)

Me estoy partiendo el pecho con los memes Brasil-Croacia

Activad sonido abajo a la derecha





.


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Árbitro opañol hijo de puta


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Mateu Lahoz dando la chapa a los boludos


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Messi le ha dao medio gol y el otro la tira fuera de banda....



Eso lo hicieron en otros partidos varios jugadores, Lautaro que recuerde y alguno más.


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*Un anciano dándole de comer a las palomas en un parque*


----------



## TNTcl (9 Dic 2022)

Al árbitro inglés de antes no lo he visto abrir la boca, y ni se le acercaban los jugadores.

Este ya está dialogando: confía, confía... Le ha dicho.


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Con mi chándal más elegante*




Joder a Messi le sobra glamour..... JUAS!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

Yo no veo a los holandeses tan mal...


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda les saca bastantes más kilos y cm a Argentina


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Ni Roncero se atrevió a tanto


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

los boludos muerden mucho más, no dejan espacios a los paises bajunistas


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo primero: eliminar la prórrogas, se está viendo que últimamente las prórrogas no sirven más que para alargar el sopor del partido (con 2 o 3 cambios, aún una prórroga tenía el factor cansancio, con 5+1 cambios, no, si un equipo pone el autobús, con 6 cambios te aguanta toda la presión que le puedas meter)
> 
> Lo segundo: nada del disparate de 48 selecciones. Seguimos con 32 (si hay que retocar las repescas, se hace) 8 grupos de 4 y pasa sólo el primero (adiós a las calculadoras, los biscottos y las pollas en vinagre). Segunda fase dos grupos de 4, e igual, sólo pasa el primero a la final
> 
> Se supone que con un sistema de competición así, el que se dedique a poner autobuses y a destruir el juego, se queda fuera a las primera de cambio



Es que así era hasta Francia 98

Edito: Miento, fue Italia 90 o México 86, no recuerdo bien


----------



## theelf (9 Dic 2022)

wow uno de los equipos no tiene moronegros... me voy a quejar a la fifa


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

No le gusta el protagonismo ni nada a Lahez, debe ser familiar lejano del Amunike.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Me veo a Mateu Lahoz liándola expulsando a Messi....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Me veo a Mateu Lahoz liándola expulsando a Messi....



Alguna liara, le gusta salir por la tele.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Es que así era hasta Francia 98
> 
> Edito: Miento, fue Italia 90 o México 86, no recuerdo bien



Qué hablas?


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

ESTE PARTIDO LO VA A GANAR HOLANDA


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

El reglamento ( o el sentido común) deberia prohibir los gilicorners.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Los holandos han igualado el partido, y Argentina busca a messi como si fuera Susan, desesperadamente


----------



## TNTcl (9 Dic 2022)

No me gusta la defensa argentina, están acarajotaos.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Con mi chándal más elegante*



Y las mamadas que hace la puta?? Se debe entregar a fondo, tiene una cara de guarra de cuidado


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Hoy los moros de qatar de la grada, no se van a ir en el descanso


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Pues está siendo un partido entretenido, de los que gusta ver


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Messi ha disparado contra un moro del público.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Tomando la media de sus jugadores, Holanda tiene mejor equipo pero Arg tiene a Messi y muerden más


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Pues está siendo un partido entretenido, de los que gusta ver



ES que lo del pipi caca tenia que estar prohibido, como en el baloncesto. Siempre avanti


----------



## dabuti (9 Dic 2022)

Países Bajos.

4 blancos y 7 morenos ahora.en cancha

La virgen...


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Ojalá una final Croacia - Portugal (no se si es posible según el cuadro) y ahí ya que gane el mejor. Aunque creo que iría un poco a favor de nuestros vecinos comebacalaos.......
> 
> 
> .



Pues sería posible según el cuadro... pero no según los qataríes, lo dudo.

Pierden el culo porque gane Francia


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## FROM HELL (9 Dic 2022)

Que malo es el mini depay.

Si holanda tuviera un Robben o un makaay no habría ni partido.


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo primero: eliminar la prórrogas, se está viendo que últimamente las prórrogas no sirven más que para alargar el sopor del partido (con 2 o 3 cambios, aún una prórroga tenía el factor cansancio, con 5+1 cambios, no, si un equipo pone el autobús, con 6 cambios te aguanta toda la presión que le puedas meter)
> 
> Lo segundo: nada del disparate de 48 selecciones. Seguimos con 32 (si hay que retocar las repescas, se hace) 8 grupos de 4 y pasa sólo el primero (adiós a las calculadoras, los biscottos y las pollas en vinagre). Segunda fase dos grupos de 4, e igual, sólo pasa el primero a la final
> 
> Se supone que con un sistema de competición así, el que se dedique a poner autobuses y a destruir el juego, se queda fuera a las primera de cambio



Por lo menos, que acorten la prórroga a 10+10 minutos.


----------



## Walter Eucken (9 Dic 2022)

El miércoles gasté 13 eurillos en apuestas. Dos fueron para una final Croacia Marruecos. Jojojo ganaría 300.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



LOOOOOL.

Y no lo ha hecho mal.


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Pues sería posible según el cuadro... pero no según los qataríes, lo dudo.
> 
> Pierden el culo porque gane Francia



Francia es la única nación musulmana con posibilidades, comprensible el favoritismo por parte de los cataríes


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Países Bajos.
> 
> 4 blancos y 7 morenos ahora.en cancha
> 
> ...



Por lo que habeis apostado.
Por el recambio Woke.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Ni Roncero se atrevió a tanto



Estos dos partidos los jugó Modric, jijijij








Real Madrid-Man City | UEFA Champions League 2021/22


Real Madrid vs Man City 2021/22. All UEFA Champions League match information including stats, goals, results, history, and more.




www.uefa.com


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> los boludos muerden mucho más, no dejan espacios a los paises bajunistas



Coincido, pero tampoco son mancos aprovechando el contragolpe


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

el portero holandés tiene cara de haber pasado mucho tiempo en los coffee shop


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Por lo menos, que acorten la prórroga a 10+10 minutos.



Lo que hay que hacer es favorecer que haya goles. En las prórrogas hay muchísimo miedo.

Opción, que la he comentado alguna vez: que se tiren los penalties antes de la prórroga, y que el perdedor esté obligado a marcar un gol / a ganar en 30 minutos.


----------



## TNTcl (9 Dic 2022)

El portero holandés se ha fumao 4...


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Correa
Falta Correita


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es favorecer que haya goles. En las prórrogas hay muchísimo miedo.
> 
> Opción, que la he comentado alguna vez: que se tiren los penalties antes de la prórroga, y que el perdedor esté obligado a marcar un gol / a ganar en 30 minutos.



O que vuelva el gol de oro


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es favorecer que haya goles. En las prórrogas hay muchísimo miedo.
> 
> Opción, que la he comentado alguna vez: que se tiren los penalties antes de la prórroga, y que el perdedor esté obligado a marcar un gol / a ganar en 30 minutos.



Y el otro se dedicaría a defender.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

Madre mía compañeros, menudas skills de la araña!!!


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Países Bajos.
> 
> 4 blancos y 7 morenos ahora.en cancha
> 
> ...



Rojos moronegrizando Europa y ahora se hacen los sorprendidos


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> O que vuelva el gol de oro



Peor todavía. De hecho lo quitaron porque vieron que los equipos atacaban menos. También se probó el gol de plata (Si marcabas un gol en los primeros 15 minutos de la prórroga y esta se acababa, ganabas automáticamente), con escaso éxito.


----------



## Kursk (9 Dic 2022)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Y el otro se dedicaría a defender.



Vale, pero tu estás obligado a ir con todo... si vas ganando, es lícito poner el autobus.

Lo que "jode" más el espectáculo es "especular con no perder".


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Peor todavía. De hecho lo quitaron porque vieron que los equipos atacaban menos. También se probó el gol de plata (Si marcabas un gol en los primeros 15 minutos de la prórroga y esta se acababa, ganabas automáticamente), con escaso éxito.



Una mierda fue


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es favorecer que haya goles. En las prórrogas hay muchísimo miedo.
> 
> Opción, que la he comentado alguna vez: que se tiren los penalties antes de la prórroga, y que el perdedor esté obligado a marcar un gol / a ganar en 30 minutos.



Y vuelvo a repetir que no hay nada peor que estar media hora parado por unos penales, excepto si eres Messi porque ir andando no es lesivo


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

¿A quién le ha sacado amarilla?
¿Al utillero?


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Mateu cagando en la boca a los gitanos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

Que rígidos se me han puesto así de repente..
Veréis que risas una prórroga con mesías arrastrándose en el campo.


----------



## Patoso (9 Dic 2022)

Pedazo fiesta blanca del canservero holland


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Tirito de Argentina.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Muy bien Molina


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿A quién le ha sacado amarilla?
> ¿Al utillero?



No lo se´pero le ha perdonado la vida a scaloni con la mirada...


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda es el atlético de madrid a nivel mundial


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Molina gol


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Goal


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Goen pase, si señor.

0-1


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Vaya pase de messi, dioss


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 Dic 2022)

Pase brutal de Messi


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

Golazo merecidísimo en mi opinión


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

pasazo del mesias


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

GOL de Argentina, se veía venir, crean más peligro


----------



## HArtS (9 Dic 2022)

Gol de Argentina.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Holanda es el atlético de madrid a nivel mundial



Gol del aleti...


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

Vaya pase magistral de Messi...


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Genialidad de Messi y a comerla


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Bueno, Holanda debe ponerse a jugar,

por ahora estaban a la contra.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Tooooooooma Meeesi


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Na golazo


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Dic 2022)

Vaya mierda de cruces hasta la final de argentina...no puede estar más preparado este mundial.

Esperemos que portugal o los mamadús se la follen en la final.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2022)

Veis como Clemente es un visionario

Molina de jugador de campo es un acierto


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Paises Bajos hasta ahora no había ido perdiendo.


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Uff Messi...


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Goal



Mi único incentivo para que gane Holanda es que este boludo se calle un mes


----------



## FROM HELL (9 Dic 2022)

Pero si Messi no les daba nada? 

O Messi o Nada.


----------



## Leer (9 Dic 2022)

Asistencia espectacular.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Pase brutal de Messi



Si, es un no parar de skills del argentino


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Hay que joderse con el puto Van Gaal que se acojona ante el malforme enano culón Messi y mete a Holanda atrás como si fueran peores.

Payaso caraladrillo.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

A mi me pone musssho más que Argentina pierda la final con Portugal.

Pero tampoco quiero tanta adrenalina. Mejor hoy.


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gol del aleti...



Con el atleti no mete goles


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

¿Holanda tiene planes B o sólo esperan que Dumbfries haga la contra?


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> ESTE PARTIDO LO VA A GANAR HOLANDA



De momento le han dado ventaja a los boludos


----------



## Adelaido (9 Dic 2022)

ARGENTINA GOLAZOOOO


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Lo peor del partido es el opañol del silbato.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Bueno, Holanda debe ponerse a jugar,
> 
> por ahora estaban a la contra.



Holanda me da a mí que hoy donde se van a poner es a la cola en el aeropuerto


----------



## Adelaido (9 Dic 2022)

Croacia y Argentina.

Chuparlos esa NEGROMIERDAS


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gol del aleti...



Como si molina metiese goles en el atleti


----------



## hartman4 (9 Dic 2022)

la final es un argentina-marruecos.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Con el atleti no mete goles



Ni con argentina


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Mi único incentivo para que gane Holanda es que este boludo se calle un mes



boludo, y judio.
Crom castiga dos veces.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A mi me pone musssho más que Argentina pierda la final con Portugal.
> 
> Pero tampoco quiero tanta adrenalina. Mejor hoy.



Los fanboys folla messi contra los fanboys folla ronaldo. No pueden llegar a la final.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Ambrentina tiene sin duda a la peor y más odiosa afición del mundo. Gentuza drogada descerebrada que canta canciones horribles y mueve los brazos como poseídos por el peyote.


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Holanda me da a mí que hoy donde se van a poner es a la cola en el aeropuerto



No han jugado a nada en todo el mundial,

pero a ver, confío en Fan Jal


----------



## cebollo (9 Dic 2022)

Yo simpatizo con Argentina por cuestiones culturales, básicamente el culo de Pampita.


----------



## Elsexy (9 Dic 2022)

Veo a Argentina con una marcha más, a ver como acaba


----------



## 11kjuan (9 Dic 2022)

Tres blancos de once en la selección holandesa. Flipante.

Me acuerdo de cuando los únicos negros eran el pata palo de Kluivert y el mítico Davids

Lo curioso es que siguen dando la pena.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> boludo, y judio.
> Crom castiga dos veces.


----------



## Patoso (9 Dic 2022)

Amenazan con poner el telediario, me voy antes menos mal que avisan....


----------



## theelf (9 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Tres blancos de once en la selección holandesa. Flipante.
> 
> Me acuerdo de cuando los únicos negros eran el pata palo de Kluivert y el mítico Davids



Y ensima alguno anima a holanda aca... por dios


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

Vaya coz del argensimio....


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Amarilla para el que ha recibido la falta warra.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Tres blancos de once en la selección holandesa. Flipante.
> 
> Me acuerdo de cuando los únicos negros eran el pata palo de Kluivert y el mítico Davids
> 
> Lo curioso es que siguen dando la pena.



Eso es mentira, cuando jugaban Kluivert y Davids ya jugaban también Seedorf, Reiziger, Bogarde y muchos más.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Joder vaya MANAZA.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

los boludos no acaban con 11 hoy


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

VAya mano


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Balonmano


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Pues han pitado penalty con menos que eso en este Mundial.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

penalty


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Tres blancos de once en la selección holandesa. Flipante.
> 
> Me acuerdo de cuando los únicos negros eran el pata palo de Kluivert y el mítico Davids
> 
> Lo curioso es que siguen dando la pena.



Joder macho, tienen oscuritos desde por lo menks Rijkaard y Gullit, una generación antes. Y con Kluivert y Davids jugaban Seedorf, Reiziger, Winter, Van Bronckhorst...


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> penalty



Mateu no es de los que pita penalti por "leve contacto".


----------



## TNTcl (9 Dic 2022)

El árbitro es subnormal profundo.


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ni con argentina



Jajajaja pues es su primer gol con argentina en 25 partidos de nahuel molina


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

los argentinos tienen lo peor de todo:
- la picaresca española
- la marrullería italiana
- la chapa de la pampa


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> los argentinos tienen lo peor de todo:
> - la picaresca española
> - la marrullería italiana
> - la chapa de la pampa



La pobreza de África.


----------



## Chichimango (9 Dic 2022)

Ya está el Mateu liándola, que afán de protagonismo tiene el hijoputa


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Jajajaja pues es su primer gol con argentina en 25 partidos de nahuel molina



por eso lo decia...


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

MAteu Superstar...


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Tres blancos de once en la selección holandesa. Flipante.
> 
> Me acuerdo de cuando los únicos negros eran el pata palo de Kluivert y el mítico Davids
> 
> Lo curioso es que siguen dando la pena.



No recuerdo yo muy rubios a Seedorf a Reiziger o Van Bronhorst...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Mateu lahez va a sentir orgasmos recordando este partido. Sale mas por la tele que Messi.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 Dic 2022)

Increíble que Van Gaal ponga arriba a esos 3 negros más malos que su puta madre y Luuk de GOAT esté en el banquillo


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Mateu LaHez


----------



## 11kjuan (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Eso es mentira, cuando jugaban Kluivert y Davids ya jugaban también Seedorf, Reiziger, Bogarde y muchos más.



Bogarde tío jajaja joder que me descojono.
Que habrá jugado 10 partidos con Holanda ?

Reizeger otro que tal baila. 

En lo de Seedorf tienes razón por eso te llevas mi zankito. Se me había olvidado el gran Seedorf.

Ya en lo de "muchos más" te has ido arriba.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

Me imagino la charla de Van Gaal en el descaso, Tu egues tonto? Tu siempre negatifo...


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

Concierto de pito del calvo, que parece quiere protagonismo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Mateu Lahoz no soporta el fúmbol. Tiene que hacerse el protagonista siempre


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Mateu habla con todos, él se imagina como un tío dialogante y moderno, en realidad lo que sucede es que no le respetan porque es _calbo _


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Si los holandeses son un poco listos, le pueden sacar un montón de tarjetas amarillas a Argentina... y alomejor alguna expulsión.

Descanso.


----------



## FROM HELL (9 Dic 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Increíble que Van Gaal ponga arriba a esos 3 negros más malos que su puta madre y Luuk de GOAT esté en el banquillo



Tal cual.

Es el plan B, espero.


----------



## Manteka (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿La oranje o la brown?



Es curioso.
Los holandeses son marrones. Como el café con leche que tiene más café que leche.
Los franceses son negros, negros. Ni una gota de leche


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Tal cual.
> 
> Es el plan B, espero.



Centro al tronco, bufffff... pues si. Plan C, pero plan.


----------



## 11kjuan (9 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Joder macho, tienen oscuritos desde por lo menks Rijkaard y Gullit, una generación antes. Y con Kluivert y Davids jugaban Seedorf, Reiziger, Winter, Van Bronckhorst...



Joder pero no tantos como ahora. Que parece una selección africana


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Mi único incentivo para que gane Holanda es que este boludo se calle un mes



Opañol tener hemorroides?
Hice fuerza x España para esto, manga de desagradecidos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Tres blancos de once en la selección holandesa. Flipante.
> 
> Me acuerdo de cuando los únicos negros eran el pata palo de Kluivert y el mítico Davids
> 
> Lo curioso es que siguen dando la pena.



Te dejas Gullit y Reijark

Y luego vinieron los amigos de Van Gal: Bogarde, *Reiziger* y compañía


----------



## FROM HELL (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Centro al tronco, bufffff... pues si. Plan C, pero plan.



Si tuvieran delantera pues vale, es un plan muy a la desesperada. 

Pero es que arriba no hay nada. Así que es el unico plan. De jong si conecta una de cabeza la enchufa.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

Chapa del hormonado a a Mateu en el descanso... Coñazo típico de los boludos cometarros... Qué plomo de gentuza....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Ainssss babayuuu babayuuu



No me lo pongas que no lo puedo ni ver







Ahora que ha dimitido ya es bueno?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

Creo que voy a provechar el viaje para dormir...
Para Madrid? creo que sale uno cada hora.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Dic 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Ojalá una final Croacia - Portugal (no se si es posible según el cuadro) y ahí ya que gane el mejor. Aunque creo que iría un poco a favor de nuestros vecinos comebacalaos.......
> 
> 
> .



Sí lo es


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Pase brutal de Messi



Ha sido magistral


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (9 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Bogarde tío jajaja joder que me descojono.
> Que habrá jugado 10 partidos con Holanda ?
> 
> Reizeger otro que tal baila.
> ...



Aaron Winter

Y un tal Rudd Gullit y Frank Rjikard


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Chapa del hormonado a a Mateu en el descanso... Coñazo típico de los boludos cometarros... Qué plomo de gentuza....



Y el otro loco por la música de salir en la tv hablando con Messi.


----------



## 11kjuan (9 Dic 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Aaron Winter
> 
> Y un tal Rudd Gullit y Frank Rjikard



Insisto, una cosa es llevar tres o cuatro, ahora es que llevan a cuatro blancos.


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

siempre pasa lo mismo con los holandeses estos, que no dan el do de pecho cuando se debe dar

aunque me da igual uno que otro la verdad


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Dic 2022)

Brasil ha perdido las ultimas 5 eliminatorias contra equipos europeos


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Francia se focka fácilmente a cualquiera de las selecciones que quedan. Mañana se pasan por la piedra a Inglaterra .


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Te dejas Gullit y Reijark
> 
> Y luego vinieron los amigos de Van Gal: Bogarde, *Reiziger* y compañía



Gullit y Rijkaard eran unos craks.
Reiziger y especialmente Bogarde no daban el nivel ni para el Alcoyano y en aquella época habían varios mejores.
Seedorf, Davids, también eran unas maquinas.


----------



## 11kjuan (9 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Gullit y Rijkaard eran unos craks.
> Reiziger y especialmente Bogarde no daban el nivel ni para el Alcoyano y en aquella época habían varios mejores.



Y es que además han citado también al gran Bogarde.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Primera parte, Argentina superior tácticamente, podría ser una cuestión de pizarra o que simplemente son mucho más vivos, los boludos encaran el área rival con espacios, los holandeses sin embargo se ven obligados a meter centros bombeados al área, donde los argentinos montan sus peculiares y _simpáticos_ barullos, y vete tú a pitar algo en concreto allí cuando hay de todo. Por el centro Holanda no puede penetrar porque los argentos muerden, los echan para atrás, y porque Messi sólo juega en uno de los equipos


----------



## Kursk (9 Dic 2022)

Voy con argentina. Al menos hablan algo parecido al castellano y son mas europeos
Menudo campo de algodon del missisipi los de los paises negros. Digo paises bajos.

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TNTcl (9 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Francia se focka fácilmente a cualquiera de las selecciones que quedan. Mañana se pasan por la piedra a Inglaterra .



Tengo mis dudas con Portugal.


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Dime un solo jugador delantero al nivel de Messi, CR7, Luis Suarez, Benzema, Mbappe, Haaland, Lewan, Romario, Ronaldo, Ronaldinho, Bebeto, Rivaldo, Van Basten, etc.......en los últimos 40 años. Lo mas cerca han sido Butragueño, Raul, Torres y Villa.
> 
> Llevamos años sacando centrocampistas muy buenos, aprevechemoslos.



si argentina uruguay italia pueden por ejemplo tener buenos futbolistas en cualquier posicion nosotros tambien porque tenemos los recursos y tenemos la misma genetica que ellos

lo que pasa que hay mucho jugador en demarcaciones ofensivas que se pierde porque no se les incentiva


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Viendo el gol de Argentina te das cuenta que Messi está tocado de la mano de Dios, y para entender el juego de Messi tienes que creer en el creador.
Era imposible solo atendiendo a los sentidos humanos que supiera donde estaba el lateral.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Los que van con Argentina son unos hijos de la gran puta. Todos catalufos odiosos como ellos.


----------



## rejon (9 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Francia se focka fácilmente a cualquiera de las selecciones que quedan. Mañana se pasan por la piedra a Inglaterra .



Si , claro como España


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

No puede ser. Me quedo sobao un rato y gana Hambretina.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Viendo el gol de Argentina te das cuenta que Messi está tocado de la mano de Dios, y para entender el juego de Messi tienes que creer en el creador.
> Era imposible solo atendiendo a los sentidos humanos que supiera donde estaba el lateral.



Una asistencia normal y corriente que se ve mil veces en cada jornada. Sois subnormales profundos.


----------



## FeiJiao (9 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Francia se focka fácilmente a cualquiera de las selecciones que quedan. Mañana se pasan por la piedra a Inglaterra .



A Portugal no lo creo.....


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Viendo el gol de Argentina te das cuenta que Messi está tocado de la mano de Dios, y para entender el juego de Messi tienes que creer en el creador.
> Era imposible solo atendiendo a los sentidos humanos que supiera donde estaba el lateral.



Deja de decir gilipolleces, toda, absolutamente toda la carrera de messi ha estado tocada por los árbitros. Qué casualidad que en su peor año, cuando se va a retirar, gana los dos campeonatos: copa américa y mundial...curioso no?

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Brasil ha perdido las ultimas 5 eliminatorias contra equipos europeos



Pero siguen pensando que la copa América tiene prestigio.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (9 Dic 2022)

Aún quedan jugadores a los que se la suda la correción política y siguen llamándole monos a los negros.

PADRE



KUKLUXKLAN KUKLUXKLAN KUKLUXKAN


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Ambrentina tiene sin duda a la peor y más odiosa afición del mundo. Gentuza drogada descerebrada que canta canciones horribles y mueve los brazos como poseídos por el peyote.



lo de los brazos es


----------



## rejon (9 Dic 2022)

En este Mundial, eliminada España, uno tiende a ir con el más débil. Por eso he disfrutado con la victoria de Croacia, cuya población es la cuarta parte de la de Sao Paulo.


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*Tampoco Alemania fue la misma desde ese Mundial*


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (9 Dic 2022)

Kursk dijo:


> Voy con argentina. Al menos hablan algo parecido al castellano y son mas europeos
> Menudo campo de algodon del missisipi los de los paises negros. Digo paises bajos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk



Estoy seguro que el 99% de los negros que viven en holanda sienten indiferencia hacia España.

El 99% de los argensimios sienten odio visceral hacia España.

Voy con Holanda, mal que me pese.


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero siguen pensando que la copa América tiene prestigio.



Y la eurocopa que parece una liga africana a quién le interesa?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Confiemos en Fan Gal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y la eurocopa que parece una liga africana a quién le interesa?



Pues no tengo los datos de audiencia pero estoy seguro que multiplica por 10 la de la copa Hambre.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Quiero ver a Correa en la segunda parte


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y la eurocopa que parece una liga africana a quién le interesa?



El mundial es la liga africana más brasil y vosotros


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Mirando las stats parece que Hambretina gana merecidamente.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Viendo el gol de Argentina te das cuenta que Messi está tocado de la mano de Dios, y para entender el juego de Messi tienes que creer en el creador.
> Era imposible solo atendiendo a los sentidos humanos que supiera donde estaba el lateral.




pero si nadie le entra a pechi missing
pechi hizo lo mismo que contra mexico: le dejan solo y o bien tira a gol o bien da pase de gol

pero si a pechi missing le marcan encima entonces no hace nada: ejemplo Alemania 4 Argentina 0 y entonces sí que era messi en plena forma


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Deja de decir gilipolleces, toda, absolutamente toda la carrera de messi ha estado tocada por los árbitros. Qué casualidad que en su peor año, cuando se va a retirar, gana los dos campeonatos: copa américa y mundial...curioso no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Los árbitros le han protegido como a nadie en la historia ( me hubiera gustado verle contra Goicoechea, Gentile o los hermanos Fosters con las reglas de los 80s..) eso es cierto y que la han regalado las instituciones la mitad de los galardones también.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero siguen pensando que la copa América tiene prestigio.



Es la tercera competición a nivel de selecciones.

Primera la eurocopa, mundial y copa américa.

Es una especie de Europa League, equipillos del montón que juegan entre ellos, los mediocres también tienen derecho a levantar un trofeo.

No le quito mérito, pero tampoco es la gran cosa.


----------



## pandiella (9 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> En este partido tengo el corazón dividido.
> 
> por un lado quiero que a Holanda, países bajos o como mierda se llamen les metan 7 y por otro que a la banda del Mayor Caso de Dopaje de la Historia del Deporte ™ les metan 7



no entiendo a q te refieres con lo del dopaje


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Estoy seguro que el 99% de los negros que viven en holanda sienten indiferencia hacia España.
> 
> El 99% de los argensimios sienten odio visceral hacia España.
> 
> Voy con Holanda, mal que me pese.



A los holandeses les cae muy bien España. Se sienten superiores porque lo son, llevan 500 años siendo muy ricos y España pobre de mierda.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Ambos partidos de hoy bastante peñazos, de lo peor del mundial, por cierto.


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Estoy seguro que el 99% de los negros que viven en holanda sienten indiferencia hacia España.
> 
> El 99% de los argensimios sienten odio visceral hacia España.
> 
> Voy con Holanda, mal que me pese.



Tambien.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Francia se focka fácilmente a cualquiera de las selecciones que quedan. Mañana se pasan por la piedra a Inglaterra .



Creo que la cosa está entre Francia, Croacia y Argentina. Es un mundial y creo que Inglaterra volverá a palmar, son sus costumbres.
No creo que menos mal que nos queda Portugal de la sorpresa, aunque me gustaría

Pero veamos la segunda parte y no hablemos antes de tiempo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Qué asco me da el de la Cope con Leoleoleo. Se podría atragantar.


----------



## Manteka (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Los que van con Argentina son unos hijos de la gran puta. Todos catalufos odiosos como ellos.



Los argentinos no me caen especialmente bien, pero entre todo lo que hay en el mundial, me parece de lo menos malo. Mejor que Fránfrica, los Paises Negros (Bajos) o Inglakanda.


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Ambrentina tiene sin duda a la peor y más odiosa afición del mundo. Gentuza drogada descerebrada que canta canciones horribles y mueve los brazos como poseídos por el peyote.



Parece que se están secando las manos,

parecen subnormales,

lo más gracioso es que están orgullosos de esas canciones de mongolos.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda ha salido acomplejada y derrotada. Culpa de Van Gaal.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> A los holandeses les cae muy bien España. Se sienten superiores porque lo son, llevan 500 años siendo muy ricos y España pobre de mierda.



Los holandeses por lo menos, cada año nos traen euritos, empresas y holandesistas follables a España....

Los argentinos, nada más que nos traen gilipollas a granel....

Ejemplo de típico argentino muertodehambre importado:


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Centrito.

Asi no hacemos nada.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Ambos partidos de hoy bastante peñazos, de lo peor del mundial, por cierto.



el fúpbol actual es una putísima mierda, yo vengo aquí por las risas


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2022)

Está ya un poco cascadete, pero ver a Van Dijk ir a por un balón aéreo impone, eh.


----------



## pandiella (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda es como espanya


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> no entiendo a q te refieres con lo del dopaje



ese mensaje no es mío, ha debido ser el cabroncete de mi hijo cuando me ha quitao el amstrad al descuido


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

"Holanda, perdón Paises Bajos"

TVE


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Ese hijo de puta de negro con silbato es el jugador más blanco de Países Bajos.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> el fúpbol actual es una putísima mierda, yo vengo aquí por las risas


----------



## Rediooss (9 Dic 2022)

Ya nadie va a batir la mayor goleada de este Mundial, que la tenemos nosotros... era por decir algo positivo...


----------



## hartman4 (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ese hijo de puta de negro con silbato es el jugador más blanco de Países Bajos.



crees que la va a liar?


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Los que van con Argentina por "afinidad" cultural no saben que el 90% de los panchos odian a España de manera visceral y extrema,

sólo un pequeño porcentaje de panchos con más cultura y mundo no se tragan la leyenda negra,

el resto...
indigenistas con CI-70
patrioteros bolivarianos
rojazos subnormales


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Otra mano de balonmano, esta vez de Messi


----------



## Rediooss (9 Dic 2022)

Este Mundial es para Messi, ya podéis ahorraros los dos partidos de cuarto, las dos semifinales y la final... por lo civil o por lo criminal, rezuma a que este Mundial se lo van a dar al Mesías...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

TARJETAAAAA


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Ambos partidos de hoy bastante peñazos, de lo peor del mundial, por cierto.



Y eso que no ha pasado España


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Los holandeses por lo menos, cada año nos traen euritos, empresas y holandesistas follables a España....
> 
> Los argentinos, nada más que nos traen gilipollas a granel....
> 
> ...



Pero aparte de eso, holandeses, daneses y croatas nos tienen especial aprecio, les caemos muy bien y les gusta mucho el país y la forma de ser.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

manaza de leo, le perdona la amarilla...


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Los holandeses por lo menos, cada año nos traen euritos, empresas y holandesistas follables a España....
> 
> Los argentinos, nada más que nos traen gilipollas a granel....
> 
> ...



En el país de los ciegos el tuerto es rey.


Por cierto, cuánto mide el zambo ese de anaranjado?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Lahez quiere ser tan protagonista que ya esta empezando a dar la nota y caracterizandose como un mal arbitro en este partido.


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Que sopor.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Los holandeses lentísimos, así no. Ojo a una contra argenta y entonces se acabó
Mateu es fan de Messi y no le saca trajeta, mano clarísima, en TVE ríen ... que majo el calbo y tal


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> manaza de leo, le perdona la amarilla...



Y por qué se la perdona si saco una amarilla por algo similar en la primera parte? no puedes actuar de forma arbitraria, a este si, a ti no..


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

es el momento Correa para incordiar a los defensas retorciéndose como sólo el sabe


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

De Pol es un grande, muy grande


----------



## Brainstormenta (9 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Los holandeses lentísimos, así no. Ojo a una contra argenta y entonces se acabó
> Mateu es fan de Messi y no le saca trajeta, mano clarísima, en TVE ríen ... que majo el calbo y tal



Que no los llaméis holandeses, coño.

Que son nigerianos.


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Que flojos


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Argentina sentenciando a la contra en 3,2,1...


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Pues Paises Bajos sigue timorato. Y encima cuando la pierden Argentina amenaza al contraataque.

Queda mefia hora.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Madre mía, eso es falta? Jajajaj


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

Teatro del bueno del Hormonas....


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

Tocar a Messi = amarilla

Así está el nivel


----------



## petro6 (9 Dic 2022)

Los de Paises Negrajos son muy tiernos. Ves a Fraude de Tronk conduciendo el balón y parece que se le va a caer la compresa.


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Qué barbaro Messi


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Muy mal Holanda. Muy decepcionante ante un rival muy flojo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Es la tercera competición a nivel de selecciones.
> 
> Primera la eurocopa, mundial y copa américa.
> 
> ...



Hace 20 años quizás. Ahora tiene menos nivel que una neishons lig.


----------



## Leer (9 Dic 2022)

Como respeta los rangos Mateu con Messi.

Le perdona amarilla y le da la falta inventada.


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Uuuuu[


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Los holandeses lentísimos, así no. Ojo a una contra argenta y entonces se acabó
> Mateu es fan de Messi y no le saca trajeta, mano clarísima, en TVE ríen ... que majo el calbo y tal



No entiendo como ha planteado el partido Fan Gal.


----------



## petro6 (9 Dic 2022)

El puto calvo del Mateu LaHez haciendo el típico arbitraje con el que se ha encontrado la Rata durante toda su carrera en la Liga española, y con el que ha engañado a todo el Mundo del fútbol.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Leer dijo:


> Como respeta los rangos Mateu con Messi.
> 
> Le perdona amarilla y le da la falta inventada.



Ya le chupaba la polla en la liga y es recordarle con la camiseta del far$a y se arrodilla.


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Esperaba más de Van Gaal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> De Pol es un grande, muy grande



De cuerpo quieres decir


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

¿ Qué mastica Pulgarcito ???? ¿¿ La mierda de hierba esa que chupan los tercermundistas esos ???


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Tronco y doblete.


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Messi + 10 troncos


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

Sale el tronco


----------



## Gorroto (9 Dic 2022)

Que es eso de tumbarse un jugador entre los pies de los que estan en la barrera? 

Una.nueva moda?


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Depay me parece una mediocridad de delantero nivel Valencia o Sevilla.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Una afroHolanda que ya de por si no es nada del otro mundo lo tiene jodidísimo para ganar a un equipo tan canchero y que tiene a Messi, yo ya les veo a los naranjas hasta cara de poca convicción, si llega a entrar la falta bajan los brazos definitivamente, son muy pecho frio que dicen los boludos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Vamos De Troonk. Nuestro héroe.


----------



## chomin (9 Dic 2022)

A chuparla! Messi seguirá siendo el mejor del mundo hasta que se retire


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Dic 2022)

holanda lo hace adrede? : no dan ni un solo pase bien , ni uno!!!!


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Que es eso de tumbarse un jugador entre los pies de los que estan en la barrera?
> 
> Una.nueva moda?



Lleva ya tiempo. Resulta tan ridículo que deberían prohibirlo sólo por lo antiestético que resulta.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (9 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Depay me parece una mediocridad de delantero nivel Valencia o Sevilla.



Está en el barça, no veo la diferencia.


----------



## LMLights (9 Dic 2022)

La MANDARINA mecánica NO RULA


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

Ya se sabía que si Argensida pasaba de fase iba a llegar lejos


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> A chuparla! Messi seguirá siendo el mejor del mundo hasta que se retire



el mejor del mundo argentino , si


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Argentina + leña. En vez de sacar a di María


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Si han echado o dimitido Tite, entonces a Van Gaal, a parte de despedirlo lo tienen que echar a los leones, porque países bajos está haciendo un partido de mierda.


----------



## petro6 (9 Dic 2022)

El de Pol es un tarugo de leyenda. Se nota por qué le gusta al Cornuone.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Depay me parece una mediocridad de delantero nivel Valencia o Sevilla.



De hecho, Holanda tiene jugadores bastante flojitos para el cartel que tiene como selección. Mis dieses porque compiten bien con menos de lo que parece.


----------



## chomin (9 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el mejor del mundo argentino , si



Que la chupes cojones!


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

holanda no mete un gol ni al arco iris


----------



## Gorroto (9 Dic 2022)

Joder que ridículo... Y peligroso, el que esta tumbado y de espaldas como. Le. Den un pelotazo en la nuca se queda tieso



Torosalvaje dijo:


> Lleva ya tiempo. Resulta tan ridículo que deberían prohibirlo sólo por lo antiestético que resulta.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Que es eso de tumbarse un jugador entre los pies de los que estan en la barrera?
> 
> Una.nueva moda?



se encontraba cansadoc


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No entiendo como ha planteado el partido Fan Gal.



LE ha hablado con él antes del partido y le ha dado unos consejos valiosísimos


----------



## 11kjuan (9 Dic 2022)

Argentina, resumen.

11 politatuados.

El fútbol moderno.


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Hay varios que hacen bueno a Bogarde.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Depay me parece una mediocridad de delantero nivel Valencia o Sevilla.



Dejamos que se vaya Luuk de Jong y nos quedamos con Depay, así somos en el Barça


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

Bonito truño nos ha quedado, con las risas que hemos pasado en el brasil croacia...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Dic 2022)

holanda tiene nivel de la seleccion de luxemburgo


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Que es eso de tumbarse un jugador entre los pies de los que estan en la barrera?
> 
> Una.nueva moda?



Obliga a que el balón no vaya raso y acabe el portero en el sesped y ante un posible rebote esté mejor colocado


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Paises Bajos todavía ni una sola ocasión.

Lamentapla.


----------



## petro6 (9 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Argentina, resumen.
> 
> 11 politatuados.
> 
> El fútbol moderno.



Por lo menos no tienen ni un negro. Lo de Holanda es peor.


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Dejamos que se vaya Luuk de Jong y nos quedamos con Depay, así somos en el Barça



De Tronk es muy aprovechable si se le saben colgar balones al área.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

arbitraje pro-argentina DESCARAO
el árbitro haciendo méritos para pitar la final
todo atado para que gane el mundial argentina


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

los periódicos holandeses mañana van a titular _arbitro español calbo h de p_, pero su selección leerá los titulares en casa


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Penalti para argentina


----------



## Espartano27 (9 Dic 2022)

Los hambretinos todos con el mismo corte de pelo (tudo)


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

Ya tenemos el penaltito


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Penalti PACO, pero penalti.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2022)

Los holandeses lamentabla


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

Ahora penalty a paquete-acuña...


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Penalti para argentina



Si lo marca Messi. Sacabó.


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

El Duque de Alba pita penalti.

Y gol de Messi.


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Salvo Van Dijk los defensas holandeses tienen la calidad de Bogarde y la inteligencia de una hormiga.


----------



## Rediooss (9 Dic 2022)

Os lo estoy diciendo, este Mundial es para Messi, por lo civil o por lo criminal...


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

El penaltito de turno a favor de Argensimia


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

por la escuadra izquierda. De nada.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Balones al tronco, a ver si cuela.

0-2.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

2-0, cierren el chiringuito


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

Sacabó


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

El que no llora es opañol.


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

que malos son los holandeses me cago en diole


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

El penaltito es muy dudoso.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Tooooooooooma Leeeeeo


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## petro6 (9 Dic 2022)

Está cantado que quieren a Hambrientina en la final y regalarle si es posible el Mundial a la Rata.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (9 Dic 2022)

El portero se ha quedado bugueado?


----------



## Gorroto (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda me recuerda a España, lamentable.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sacabó



Con un gol del tronco en el 85' todo es posible.


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Era penalti, fijo


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Don Luuk De Jong


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Ya la va a liar el Lahez.


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> El portero se ha quedado bugueado?



Sentafo se ha quedado


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

a ver quién los aguanta ahora. 
porque esto está ya apañao pa que El Caso Más etc etc no se retire sin su Mundial


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Se le va el partido a mateu


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

el mateu este de los cojones que tiene con el pito coño que pesao parece un guardia


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Saltan aficionados al campo


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Ahora que de 5 min otra vez de descuento.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (9 Dic 2022)

Uy uy a este mundial se le esta poniendo cara de un Argentina-Marruecos....


Como me han jorobado un epiquisimo brasil argentina...


De la misma manera q mis ojos no veran perder una final de copa de europa al real madrid, no volveré a ver un bra-arg en eliminatorias d un mundial cago en la madre de los brasileños


Como me han estropeado el cuadro bra y esp


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

dios qué vergüenza de arbitraje


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sacabó



No se podrá decir que los neerlandeses se estén mereciendo algo, con sólo estar en el campo los argentinos se están llevando el partido con justicia.


----------



## chomin (9 Dic 2022)

Joder que llorones sois, penal clarisimo


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (9 Dic 2022)

El Croacia-Hambrentina va a estar entretenido


----------



## Espartano27 (9 Dic 2022)

Países negracos parece Senegal


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Y eso qué, eso es penalti, hijo de putttra


----------



## 11kjuan (9 Dic 2022)

De los peores árbitros que podíamos llevar, llevamos al peor.

Menudo notas el Lahoz. Se puede ser calvo, pero notas y calvo ya es insufrible.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (9 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Se le va el partido a mateu



De igual cuando lo leas


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Y eso no es penalty?


----------



## LMLights (9 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sacabó


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Joder que llorones sois, penal clarisimo



es penalty y se ha tirado, ambas cosas son ciertas


----------



## petro6 (9 Dic 2022)

Y Hernandez Hernandez en el VAR. El crimen perfecto si llegara el caso de echarle un capote a Vomitel Missing.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Dic 2022)

vale , que no contaba con que holanda saliera a perder y a trotar en el campo , y que mateu lahoz estuviera comprado por el jeque que dijo que quiere que messi gane el mundial


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

Seamos realistas...

Holanda no ha tirado a puerta ni una sola vez.... Una caca de equipo, sin ser los tercermundistas nada del otro Mundo...


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Árbitro cobarde, métete en medio para separarlos como hacen otros árbitros, en vez de dar pitiditos maricones.


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Jodo que robo. Y el var?


----------



## chomin (9 Dic 2022)

Oeoeoeoeoeoeoeoa a mamarla!


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Y Hernandez Hernandez en el VAR. El crimen perfecto si llegara el caso de echarle un capote a Vomitel Missing.



Vomitel Missing


----------



## bronymaricøn (9 Dic 2022)

Gracias messi te amo


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Mucho tiene que hacer Holanda para ganar


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Dic 2022)

Menuda caspa Holanda. Se quedaron fuera del anterior Mundial y se podrían haber quedado perfectamente fuera de este también como Italia.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

bronymaricøn dijo:


> Gracias messi te amo



@bronymaricøn


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Ni una repeticion del posible penalti.


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

y luego se descojonaban de nosotros en francia, inglaterra,y demas, pues con brasil y holanda que sera esto entonces


----------



## hartman4 (9 Dic 2022)

cabron de acuña en el sevilla no haces esto.
a ver si te vendemos.


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> El penaltito es muy dudoso.



Desde luego.


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

me cago en dios con el mateu y el puto pito


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

A un jugador holandés lo han empujado hace unos minutos en el área y ni la repetición


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 Dic 2022)

Acuña no hace eso en el Sevilla


----------



## sintripulacion (9 Dic 2022)

Arbitraje típical spanish a favor de Argentina-Messi.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda es una selección tradicionalmente pecho frío, pero además es que hoy no han sabido meterle mano al partido de ninguna manera


----------



## bronymaricøn (9 Dic 2022)

Subancen a la escaloneta papaaa, con messi y julian la copita de la mano de la escaloneta vamos a ganar!!!!!


----------



## bronymaricøn (9 Dic 2022)

EL arbitraje estuvo perfecto


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 Dic 2022)

Entra Laumalo


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (9 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> y luego se descojonaban de nosotros en francia, inglaterra,y demas, pues con brasil y holanda que sera esto entonces



A Brasil y Holanda los han eliminado Croacia y Argentina en cuartos de final, no *Marruecos* en octavos.

En el futbol hay muchas maneras de perder (de hecho pierden todos excepto el campeon). Al final lo importante es como lo hagas y contra quien.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Con el añadido queda un cuarto de hora.


----------



## sintripulacion (9 Dic 2022)

Al árbitro le ha faltado darle un abrazo a un argentino cuando ha sido sustituido.


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

pero que cojones le pasa a este tio con estar pitando cincuenta veces para cualquier chorrada

este tiene alma de guardia civil de trafico


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (9 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> A Brasil le han birlado un penalti unas manos muy claras dentro del área, por un supuesto fuera de juego que no han echado por la tele, solo lo " han visto " los del VAR, se han quitado a un claro oponente del medio.
> 
> Messi gana por lo civil o en este caso de Brasil, por lo criminal



Si a mi me da igual quien lo gane, q a mi me gusta el futbol y los mundiales son mu mejor recuerdo de la niñez....y solo queria disfrutar de duelos epicos

Arg-hol

Bra-Ale

Fra-ing


Esp-por


Pero tuvieron q jorobarlo Ita al principio, Ale y Esp y ahora Brasil...


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Acuña no hace eso en el Sevilla



¿Ahora descubrís que son unos hijosdep.?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil han quitado a la Araña


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

El arbitraje más que turbio


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Seamos realistas...
> 
> Holanda no ha tirado a puerta ni una sola vez.... Una caca de equipo, sin ser los tercermundistas nada del otro Mundo...



Se ve a Croacia, con jugadores que fueron del Huesca, otros del Osasuna, otros de equipos italianos que no sabía ni que existen, más tres jugadores de cierta élite, y compiten con más nivel que estos neerlandeses que militan en el Barça y los grandes de la Premier inglesa.

Veo justicia en el marcador, los neerlandeses no están compitiendo.

Bueno... Gol de Holanda, a ver... si hay emociones.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Mucho tiene que hacer Holanda para ganar



Ya les gustaría a los subdesarrollados del cono Sur, tener la MITAD de la renta per cápita de Holanda... Parece ser que los retrasados esos comen balón y punto... Con eso ya van servidos... Holanda gana en todos los aspectos...


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Gooool holanda


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

goooollllllllllLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## petro6 (9 Dic 2022)

TODAS las veces que enfocan a Pechofriel Mensi está echando un gapo. 


Gooool de Negranda¡¡¡


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Entra Lautaro. Otra mentira de delantero por el que le pedían 100 kilos a Bartomeu. Raro que no picase siendo él.

Gol de Holanda.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

A ver si hay partido shurmanos


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Habra que ver a Argentina contra una selección medio normal.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (9 Dic 2022)

Vamos pechosfríos hijos de la reconcha boludos!


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Un poco de presión al partido. Estaba acabao


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

15 min y tenemos al tronco.

Todo puede pasar.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2022)

Pues sacar 2 mañacos para romper autobuses


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

2-1 gol ... emoción en los últimos minutos


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Tranquililidad, es darle un toque de pimienta al espectáculo.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (9 Dic 2022)

Qué cabecea mejor que un Tronko? Dos Tronkos.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

ahora argentina a perder tiempo hasta el final


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Dic 2022)

que metan centros joer


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Llevan todo el partido perdiendo tiempo,

no jodas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2022)

Cuántas veces Mateu usa el silbato?..da jaqueca


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Tranquililidad, es darle un toque de pimienta al espectáculo.



Y se te puede quedar el grano en la garganta.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

Hambretinos haciendo la croqueta por el sespet en 3 2 1 ...


----------



## FeiJiao (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda se resiste a morir!


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (9 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ahora argentina a perder tiempo hasta el final



También da igual cuando lo leas


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Qué cabecea mejor que un Tronko? Dos Tronkos.



Cierto. España ni siquiera tuvo esa opción.


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Gooooolll noooooo, al lateral. Me cago en la putaa


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

El TRONCO.


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda metiendo melones al área...

España no sabía hacer eso?


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Entra Lautaro. Otra mentira de delantero por el que le pedían 100 kilos a Bartomeu. Raro que no picase siendo él.
> 
> Gol de Holanda.



Compra a un argentino por lo que cuesta y vendelo por lo que dice valer
o algo asín era


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

venga tulipanes de los cojones que sois unas nenazas


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2022)

Se han despertado los holandeses


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Qué cabecea mejor que un Tronko? Dos Tronkos.



Pues Luis Enrique ni troncos se llevó, porque ese es un plan C a la desesperada, que al menos Holanda tiene.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (9 Dic 2022)

Uffffffffffffffffffffffff, pues hay partido. 

Mucha táctica pero al final balón a la olla a los dos tronkos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

a punto de empatar Holanda, le están echando un poco de cojones los blanquitos holandeses ... recalco, los blan-qui-tos


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Vamos Holanda. Quiero otra prórroga!


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Holanda metiendo melones al área...
> 
> España no sabía hacer eso?



deje de decir ordinarieces, por favor


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Entra Lautaro. Otra mentira de delantero por el que le pedían 100 kilos a Bartomeu. Raro que no picase siendo él.
> 
> Gol de Holanda.



Ya ves, un poco más y los hijos de puta del mundodespectivo nos lo cuelan









Lautaro ‘vale’ 64 millones


Llegan cada día noticias desde Milán y Buenos Aires relacionadas con el futuro de Lautaro Martínez . Si uno escucha la versión italiana, vía su paisano Javier




www.mundodeportivo.com












*No hay duda. El Barcelona quiere al ‘9’ del Inter y el argentino quiere venir al Camp Nou. El Barça hoy no tiene los 111 millones de su cláusula, un precio fuera de mercado que le tiene muy lejos del ‘Top Ten’ de cracks*









Lautaro ‘vale’ 64 millones


Llegan cada día noticias desde Milán y Buenos Aires relacionadas con el futuro de Lautaro Martínez . Si uno escucha la versión italiana, vía su paisano Javier




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Balones a la olla funciona SIEMPRE


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Dic 2022)

despeje de acuña dice pvto funsionario


----------



## petro6 (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda ha empezado a sacar el pescuezo cuando ha llenado el campo con más jugadores blancos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Holanda metiendo melones al área...
> 
> España no sabía hacer eso?



NO


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2022)

Y dale con los pases atrás


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Balones a Alexanco.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Lautaro, mecagoenlalechemerche


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

En 10 minutos da para 4 o 5 balones a la olla.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

MVP del partido= Mateo Lahez


----------



## petro6 (9 Dic 2022)

No se le puede rozar..jajajaj. Ese es el estafador al que le han regalado no menos de cinco ligas y tres balones de oro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> NO



No hubiera servido.solo había un delantero que mide más de 1.89 y era Morata


----------



## Leer (9 Dic 2022)

Mateu por favor...


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Se liaaaaa


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Tangana.


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Mateu jugando contra holanda


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Dic 2022)

hambrentinos gitanos


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Expulsiones. Punto


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

LOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

jajajaja


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

Jajajajajajajajaja.....

La chusma argentina in action ....


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Roja a Paredes joder


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2022)

Uy la que se lia


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (9 Dic 2022)

joder pues tiene que sacar un apr de rojas como minimo


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Va a añadir 11 minutos.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (9 Dic 2022)

Hambrensimios siendo hambrensimios y los negrocs de Países Bajos entran a la gresca


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

pelea pelea...


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Tangana.



Estaban tardando


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Sigan en Europa con los niggas


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Justo lo que Argentina necesitaba. Enfriar el partido con una tangana.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Así se cancela una eliminatoria cuando sube la presión


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Puto Mateu. Cómo la ha liado


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

jajaaja no se podía de saber


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

ÁRBITRO COBARDE HIJODELAGRANPUTA


----------



## Kursk (9 Dic 2022)

Argengipsies en accion. Es una roja como una casa
Gitanazos del coño sur

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Y la roja jajajaja, vaya árbitro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Hijos de puta los hambretinos.

Supongo que Mateu le pedirá la camiseta a Me$$i


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

El árbitro está pitando su último partido en el mundial.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (9 Dic 2022)

Sólo una amarilla


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

DIEZ.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

No son warros ni nada los argentinos, son italianos que hablan español.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

molaria un empate naranja


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2022)

ala 10 minutos


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

10 minutos de añadido


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

10 minutos más. Palomitas.


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

El opañol de mierda le regala a Holanda 10 minutos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El árbitro está pitando su último partido en el mundial.



qué va, está haciendo méritos para pital la final.
está todo comprado pa los boludocs


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Van Gaal se va a cagar en los muertos de Mateu


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Venga Holanda. Con todo cojones.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

broo0o0o0otalísimo el nivelón del fúpbol español en su vertiente jugadores y árbitros


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

La va a cagar Argentina


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> qué va, está haciendo méritos para pital la final.
> está todo comprado pa los boludocs



Da puntos hacer avanzar a me$$i.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (9 Dic 2022)

Mateu es un jodido ansias de protagonismo. Gran personaje


----------



## petro6 (9 Dic 2022)

Los argentinos se van a poner a hacer el gitano esos diez minutos.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

Mateu, cagón....


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Paises Bajos llegando a base de pelotazos al área.

Tanto gourmet y al final las lentejas no fallan nunca.


----------



## Snowball (9 Dic 2022)

10 minutos


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

Por estas mierdas Argensida no merece pasar y eso que Holanda no ha hecho nada de nada


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> qué va, está haciendo méritos para pital la final.
> está todo comprado pa los boludocs



Eres subnormal u opañol, otra no queda.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

al árbitro le viene muy grande el partido, los boludos le están meando la calba


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Hay nunca puede tirar un zurdo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

un boludo necesita descansar detrás de la barrera


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

La está cagando argentina


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Que buena falta para un especialista.


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

vaya arbitraje se esta cascando mateu que vergonzoso


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

ya estamos, lo que decía, boludos boludeando


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

No jodas, no se está jugando nada, todo tiempo parado.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

2 minutos en tirar una falta para que de el balón en la barrera


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Mateu es un jodido ansias de protagonismo. Gran personaje



tiene su propio documental en alguna plataforma de estrimins


----------



## Vanatico (9 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> vaya arbitraje se esta cascando mateu que vergonzoso



Pues se esta jugando pitar la final...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Eres subnormal u opañol, otra no queda.



Judío y boludo. Crom te ha castigado dos veces.
PD: Eso no me lo dices a la cara


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

si se estan choteando de mateu los argentinos macho que verguenza


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

Hol...Países Bajos tiene que ir a saco ya,toques de balón y pasecitos los justos


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Van Gaal se va a cagar en los muertos de Mateu



Mateu es la reencarnación del Duque de Alba para los neerlandeses, ya veréis la prensa holandesa


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> vaya arbitraje se esta cascando mateu que vergonzoso



vergonzoso para quién
atado y bien atado


----------



## LorbrinTitan (9 Dic 2022)

El cabrón argentino estrellando la pelota para provocar a los "holandeses" y justo los que saltan violentos son los Mandingos más bonitos, era de esperar... JAJAJAJA


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Anda ya Matheu


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

6 minutos quedan.

Balones a la olla joder.


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Puta mierda de faltas pita


----------



## Leer (9 Dic 2022)

Nada.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Dic 2022)

mateu calbo ijueputa


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

Messi se ha metido debajo del cesped


----------



## petro6 (9 Dic 2022)

Argenletrina va a ganar el Mundial por lo civil o lo criminal.


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

Jo, jo Mateu pitando falta en ataque a Holanda... al revés no hubiera sido penalti.


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

De jong, hace siempre falta en ataque?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2022)

Argentina está sacando su lado italiano de meter leña


----------



## LorbrinTitan (9 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Mateu es la reencarnación del Duque de Alba para los neerlandeses, ya veréis la prensa holandesa



Pues no me extraña, vaya gilipollas histérico con el pitito pero cobarde para aplicar faltas,
El pito que se lo meta por el culo un rato, parece un GC subnormal profundo, qué mal nos deja.

PD. Buen ejemplo lo de Duque de Alba JAJA


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda tiene muy poco. El multicuralismo los ha matado. Igual que Alemania.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

me da la sensación que el sonido va adelantado a la imagen (en tve).


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

El partido está acabadísimo. 
Primera semi Croacia-Argentina.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

gif del gpisy holandés haciendo la peineta


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Fuck you!


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Se han jugado 3 min reales en ese tiempo


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Argenletrina va a ganar el Mundial por lo civil o lo criminal.



Al Khelaifi debe de querer un Mbappé - Messi, que para eso son sus jvguetitos


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Otamendi brutal


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Dic 2022)

pvto calbo mamahueva


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Otra falta de mierda qué pita


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Queda aun un balón a la olla, a ver si cuela.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> me da la sensación que el sonido va adelantado a la imagen (en tve).



en mi estrimin Messi ya ha levantado la orejona, digo el pene ese con forma de trofeo, lo siento, la costumbre


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

Los neerlandeses se van a quejar del arbitraje con razón.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Hay un holandés que mide 3 metros por lo menos


----------



## chomin (9 Dic 2022)

Vamosss Argentina-Portugal la final


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

La última falta JIJIJIJIJI.


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Jugandose la expulsión.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Se le tiene que caer la cara de vergüenza a Mateu.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Falta peligrosa a favor de Holanda, puede ser la última


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Otamendi brutal



A mí me flipó una temporada que hizo en el Valencia, creo que la primera, me parecía un central para pelear Champions 10 años. Luego se cruzó con Guardiola y nunca más se supo.


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Esa misma falta la hicieron en el área y no la pitaron


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Otra buena falta para un especialista... Y ya no está Depay.


----------



## Vanatico (9 Dic 2022)

Que la metannnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

Argensida pillando como en una vía de tren


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

QUe coño hacen concediendo esas faltas ?????


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

QUe coño hacen concediendo esas faltas ?????


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Pró-rro-ga!!!


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Goool


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

Que la tire Messi


----------



## Snowball (9 Dic 2022)

Bruuuiutaaaaslllll


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Dic 2022)

JAKJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJJAJAJAJJSJWJAJJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAJANANANJAJAJAJAJAJJAJANANA


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

ggggggggooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllll


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOÓOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

MECAGONDIOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

QUe boludos son.


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

GAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Snowball (9 Dic 2022)

Joooodeeerrr


----------



## filets (9 Dic 2022)

A MAMARLA HAMBRETINOS


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Ohhhohoho jososidbdh


----------



## Silluzollope (9 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## HArtS (9 Dic 2022)

Pero que malo es De Jong.

Ni siquiera puede levantar un balón.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Luego dicen que los argentinos tienen mucho oficio, y una mierda, las faltas que están regalando al borde del área es ridículo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

PUTA MADRE ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ JAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJJA¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Jugada de pillos..


----------



## Vanatico (9 Dic 2022)

GOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (9 Dic 2022)

Vamooooooooooosssssssss


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

TOMA HIJOSDELAGRNADISIMA PUTAAAAAAA


----------



## Kursk (9 Dic 2022)

gooooooooooollllll

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Dic 2022)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


pelotudooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Sí!!!!


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII JODERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Increíble


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

*Grandísimo Van Gaal y su pizarra*.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

jajaja prórroga


jajajajaja

regalito de prórroga. Cojonudo


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (9 Dic 2022)

TOMAAAAAAA BOLUDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSS JAJAJAJAJJAJ TOMAAA COMNCHATUMADREEE


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

DIOXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 
viva el futbolllll


----------



## Vanatico (9 Dic 2022)

GOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## hartman4 (9 Dic 2022)

la defensa de argentina dios.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

La jvgada de diec


----------



## petro6 (9 Dic 2022)

goooooooool, a mamarla hijos de la gran puta pamperoooos. SIEMPRE POSITIFOOOOOOO

JAJAAJAJAJAJAJ


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2022)

Pero qué coño ha pasao?


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

ostia puta milagro????


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

VAMOS HOLANDA. POR FAN GAL.


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

ahora si que se han choteado los tulipanes morenos de argentina


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

JAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Vaya jugada


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Lo merecía Holanda


----------



## Gorroto (9 Dic 2022)

Joder que me da algo... La. Madre que me. Pario con los mongolicos dw Argentina


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

Rediossss


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Siamo fuori?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Decidme que no estoy soñando foreros


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

ha marcado el que mide 3 metros


----------



## Snowball (9 Dic 2022)

Eso se llama táctica y lo demás tonterias


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Vaya jugada más tonta le han metido a los boludos.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Argentina siendo empatada con una PICARDIA.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Milagro de la virgen del barrio rojo en el último segundo!!!


----------



## Espartano27 (9 Dic 2022)

Buenas chortinas hambrentinas


----------



## rejon (9 Dic 2022)

Madre miaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

joder con las pibitas argentinas


----------



## HArtS (9 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOLLLLL DE HOLAAAAANDAAAAAAAA


----------



## LorbrinTitan (9 Dic 2022)

OSTIASSS,
La rabia hAmgrentina estará en Máximos históricos 
Al último segundo JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (9 Dic 2022)

la leche, espectacular


----------



## Rediooss (9 Dic 2022)

Ese gol es de Fan Gal ehhhhh


----------



## barullo (9 Dic 2022)

Jajaja cómo les han vacilado jajaja


----------



## filets (9 Dic 2022)

El RETRASADO de Messi lleva el brazaleto boca abajo


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Balones a Alexanco aunque sea por abajo.


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Gol de Van Gaal


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

Joderos BOLUDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSS!!!!


----------



## Vanatico (9 Dic 2022)

GOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL GOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

AY QUE ME DESPOLLO


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Que bien se ve el fúmbol cuando no estás implicao. Podría ver otros 90 min comiendo palomitas


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Pita yaaa


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Argentina siendo empatada con una PICARDIA.



Se les quedó cara de re boludos che


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

ESCUPE ESCUPE


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Buenas chortinas hambrentinas



Cuidao que son más feminazis que las españolas


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

No me lo puedo creer.


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Se acabó.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

VIVA LA CIVILIZACIÓN ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡.... A LA MIERDA EL SUBDESARROLLO PERONISTA ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Snowball (9 Dic 2022)

Madre mía la que ha liado el.arbitro jajajaj español tenía que ser


----------



## theelf (9 Dic 2022)

Pero por dios que MIERDA de arbitraje


----------



## Hamtel (9 Dic 2022)

Aprende Luis Padrique. Para eso sirve llevar a un tanque


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Nos vamos a prorroga


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Muy al limite de la expulsión los argentinos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

el pànzetta ese que ha entrado y ha hecho la falta es para que lo tiren de un avión al océano


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Y se lian a hostias


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

el defensa argentino se cubrió de gloria, en vez de taponar , lanza una patada al aire.


----------



## Vanatico (9 Dic 2022)

GOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
GOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
JAJAJAJAJAJJHLDWIIDSAHUKSHJDJSANDJSHDJHKJAHWK

GOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

QUE SE PEGUEN, QUIERO SANGRE


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2022)

Pero de qué se quejan los boludos esos?..


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

hIJOS DE PUTA QUE TENGO QUE CENAR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Los argensimios diciendo que estaba fuera de tiempo después de perder 2 horas en cada jugada.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Siamo fuori?



Del primer Mundo, por supuesto.... Del Mundial, me la pela....


----------



## Snowball (9 Dic 2022)

Hat-trick de un tío que no conozco


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

10 minutos árbitro hijo de mil putas.


----------



## pippinodicapri (9 Dic 2022)

Jajaja


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Uruguashos y argensimios la misma puta basura gitana


----------



## sociedadponzi (9 Dic 2022)

buenisima la.jugada de pizarra


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> El RETRASADO de Messi lleva el brazaleto boca abajo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> QUE SE PEGUEN, QUIERO SANGRE



Con Van Dijk a la cabeza a por el enano.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2022)

Me voy a cenar y verlo por la tele

No es lo mismo ir a la prórroga así, que como la de España o las dos de Croacia


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Ahora rematadlos, herejes. Os lo ordena el Rey de España.


----------



## Hamtel (9 Dic 2022)

Paredes es un cerdo. Debió ser expulsado


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2022)

Aprende lucho. Si hay autobuses.saca al más alto .


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> 10 minutos árbitro hijo de mil putas.



Y se jugaron 2.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

El gol del mundial...


----------



## il banditto (9 Dic 2022)

Broootal holanda    los argentinos estaban ya mentalmente en la ducha clasificados hace 10 mins, se les va a hacer la prórroga muy larga. Los comentarios en periódicos argentinos pueden ser loleantes señores


----------



## Silluzollope (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Con Van Dijk a la cabeza a por el enano.



Sería como jugar con un pinipon


----------



## petro6 (9 Dic 2022)

Estamos en la BBBBBBBBBB¡¡

JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Del primer Mundo, por supuesto.... Del Mundial, me la pela....



Opaña es primer mundo?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2022)

Joder, hay que tener los huevos del tamaño de Júpiter para tirar esa falta así en el minuto 100 y si no la metes te vas pa casa.


----------



## yimi (9 Dic 2022)

El que estaba tumbado detrás de la barrera ha visto el gol de puta madre.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Hay que aplaudir esa falta. Les han hecho el truco del almendruco


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Uruguashos y argensimios la misma puta basura gitana



Primos hermanos


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Joder que buena está esa de TVE del vestidito


----------



## Charlatan (9 Dic 2022)

ME CORROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Antiparticula (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda sí tiene un entrenador.


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Ahí va la hostia...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Opaña es primer mundo?



En comparación con Hambretina sí.


----------



## Avioncito (9 Dic 2022)

Para mi, quizás, la jugada más bonita del mundial.

Hay que tenerlos muy gordos y muy bien puestos para hacerlo en el minuto 100 en unos 2/4 de un Mundial.

Van Gaal en estado puro


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Dic 2022)

Que brutalidad de partido. Lo estoy pasando teta...
El gol de la pizarra de Fangal. Un entrenador infravaloradísimo.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> buenisima la.jugada de pizarra



Especialmente cómico verlo con la cámara detrás de la portería con el argentino tumbado detrás de la barrera
PD: mefo a la de la loteria


----------



## sociedadponzi (9 Dic 2022)

x fin un partido emocionante joder


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

SEÑORES, ESA ULTIMA JUGADA ES LO QUE TIENE TENER UN ENTRENADOR *BUENO*.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

no me hablen nunca más de que los argentinos son muy cancheros, que tienen muuuucho oficio y todas esas GILIPOLLECES, son sudacas y como tales más tontos que cagar de pie, los últimos 20 minutos del partido la han cagado ellos, y lo hemos avisado aquí







Mundial de fútbol Qatar 2022 [hilo oficial]


Hay nunca puede tirar un zurdo.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (9 Dic 2022)

La cara de los boludos es un poema.


----------



## Vanatico (9 Dic 2022)

GOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
GOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
GOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Joder que buena está esa de TVE del vestidito



Ja, ja, ja jamón.


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

Al final el calvo cobra.


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Descojone máximo con esa gran jugada ensayada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Estamos en la BBBBBBBBBB¡¡
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJA



Esperemos que se vayan en el mismo vuelo que Brazzer.


----------



## Avioncito (9 Dic 2022)

yimi dijo:


> El que estaba tumbado detrás de la barrera ya visto el gol de puta madre.



En slow motion jajajajajjaja, la premiere


----------



## FeiJiao (9 Dic 2022)

Este gol de Holanda es un trolleo legendario


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Cómo me gusta que haya prórroga!!


----------



## theelf (9 Dic 2022)

Los argentinos se descontrolaron

los.holandeses sacaron petroleo


El arbitro favorecio todo el desastre, mal, a destiempo.todo y sin saber hscerse respetar


----------



## Hamtel (9 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Holanda sí tiene un entrenador.



Sí, aunque creo que ha tardado un poco en mover. Cuando no te sale el juego que quieres hay que optar por los balones al area.


----------



## sintripulacion (9 Dic 2022)

Deberían estar jugando ya con 10 los argentinos.
Los únicos que pueden quejarse del árbitro son los holandeses.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Joder que buena está esa de TVE del vestidito



¿La Lara?


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Los argentinos ahora mismo


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (9 Dic 2022)

Joder la segunda parte es el partido más interesantes de todo el Mundial  

Cuando acabe se van a zurrar


----------



## Espartano27 (9 Dic 2022)

Esto es un reconchudo foro de gallegos.
Aia en el mar del plata si tenemos un foro avansado, donde se habla de cosas avansadas como el torneo apertura y está lleno de minas.
Acá solo vi indígenas i gallegos del terser mundo

Sos groso sabelo


----------



## Icibatreuh (9 Dic 2022)

Van Gaal tenía un plan B

Luis Enrique tenía un plan A A A A A....YO. YO...YO...YO...

Pero la culpa no es sólo del talibán, todos los palmeros de la prensa tienen una culpa similar.


----------



## Silluzollope (9 Dic 2022)

Ahora con un árbitro decente Argentina estaria con uno menos y cinco o seis con tarjeta, pero gracias a Mateu siguen vivos.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Dic 2022)

a pesar del calbo arbitro direis


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Joder que buena está esa de TVE del vestidito



Afotos, nombre ?


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

AHora veremos al autentico Messi, un cagón.


----------



## LorbrinTitan (9 Dic 2022)

Venga Angryntinos, sólo tenéis que empezar de cero, 
Qué despolle chavales


----------



## Avioncito (9 Dic 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Los argentinos se descontrolaron
> 
> los.holandeses sacaron petroleo
> 
> ...



Se descompensaron jajajaj como dicen ellos


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

Ven un calvo bajito que no para de molestar con un pito, y al final se llevará una hostia.


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> PD: mefo a la de la loteria



Capturas y fotos, joder.


----------



## The Replicant (9 Dic 2022)

ojala eliminen a esos putos macarras argensimios


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

messi aún confía en una acción aislada de ... Mateu Lahoz


----------



## Hamtel (9 Dic 2022)

Falta el gol de Lukk


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Creo que éste partido está perdido. Increíble.
Fue lindo mientras duró.


----------



## wwknude (9 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Para mi, quizás, la jugada más bonita del mundial.
> 
> Hay que tenerlos muy gordos y muy bien puestos para hacerlo en el minuto 100 en unos 2/4 de un Mundial.
> 
> Van Gaal en estado puro



En unos 1/4


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (9 Dic 2022)

Grande Holanda... Cómo disfruto viendo a los boludos llorar.


----------



## theelf (9 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Se descompensaron jajajaj como dicen ellos



no se, soy argentino y nunca escuche eso


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Opaña es primer mundo?



Comparada con argentina somos Mónaco, nen... No te flipes demasiado.... ¿ Has comido alguna cosa hoy o todavía no hay nada en la nevera ???? Jojojoj


----------



## El Pionero (9 Dic 2022)

Ya lo decía Van Gaal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Patoso (9 Dic 2022)

Se la han colao por los paises bajos....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Que alguien ponga algun gif con la cara de los argentos, donde esta el forero de los playmobil?


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Ahora con un árbitro decente Argentina estaria con uno menos y cinco o seis con tarjeta, pero gracias a Mateu siguen vivos.



Mateu en España ya hubiera dejado al Getafe o al Osasuna con dos menos.


----------



## sociedadponzi (9 Dic 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Los argentinos se descontrolaron
> 
> los.holandeses sacaron petroleo
> 
> ...



les sacan 15 centimettros uno a uno


----------



## el ruinas II (9 Dic 2022)

grandes los nederlanden, con 0-2 se fueron arriba con cojones y empataron, igual que los amigos del comemierda de luis enrique


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

Se los van a comer.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

yo lo había dado por terminado. No me esperaba ninguna prórroga


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

creo oir a Bilardo gritar "pero como se dejaron empatar ... Pisálo pisálo boludo"


----------



## Snowball (9 Dic 2022)

Fangal sacando petróleo de un Holanda mucho.peor qruen otras competiciones pasadas

Este si que es el scariolo del furbol


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (9 Dic 2022)

Mateo CALBOZ debe expulsar al menos a 4 hambrientinos en esta prórroga


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La última falta JIJIJIJIJI.



JJIJIIJIJIJIJIJI Messi no me hace ya reir.


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Este gol de Holanda es un trolleo legendario



Pasa a la historia de los mundiales, sobre todo si se clasifican.


----------



## Avioncito (9 Dic 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> En unos 1/4



Eso es jajaja, en unos cuartos


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Capturas y fotos, joder.



diselo al juani, que es el proveedor de imágenes oficial 
bastante tengo con lidiar con mis herederos y mugera y a la vez trolear por aquí


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Creo que éste partido está perdido. Increíble.
> Fue lindo mientras duró.



Tú mejor que nadie deberías saber que en juego sucio Argensimia tiene mucho más que ganar.


----------



## Avioncito (9 Dic 2022)

theelf dijo:


> no se, soy argentino y nunca escuche eso




Cuando alguien se marea o se pone muy malito, se descompensó


----------



## Patoso (9 Dic 2022)

Las canciones de la hinchada argentina produce fatiga mental....


----------



## Avioncito (9 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Comparada con argentina somos Mónaco, nen... No te flipes demasiado.... ¿ Has comido alguna cosa hoy o todavía no hay nada en la nevera ???? Jojojoj



No os falteis joee


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Dic 2022)

poned el gif del gol afavor


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda vuelve al planteamiento inicial, que tan buenos resultados le había dado


----------



## HArtS (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> 10 minutos árbitro hijo de mil putas.



Dile a tus jugadores que dejen de perder tiempo y listo.


----------



## LorbrinTitan (9 Dic 2022)

Os imagináis que en vez de Holanda fuera Inglaterra??

La rabia barriobajera argentina llegaría a niveles estratosféricos y la veríamos desde España.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Maradona se revuelve en su tumba


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (9 Dic 2022)

Lisandro PATAPALO Martínez


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> 10 minutos árbitro hijo de mil putas.



Es verdad, era para 20 por lo menos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

jajajja

que te empaten unos cuartos en el min 111


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿La Lara?



No se, una pelirroja con vestido morado,

hablando de algo de la ONCE,

muy lefable.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Bueno, a ver, Paises Bajos estaba en coma y ahora está en planta con pronóstico favorable, pero hay que salir del hospital.

Argentina puede ganar aun. De hecho Paises Bajos solo sabe pegar balonazos y hacer jugadas por arriba.


----------



## Zarpa (9 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> poned el gif del gol afavor








Streamff - Easy video sharing


With Streamff service you can share your video in two clicks, as easy as it sounds.




streamff.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Fangal sacando petróleo de un Holanda mucho.peor qruen otras competiciones pasadas
> 
> Este si que es el scariolo del furbol



Ya lo hizo en 2014. sin Fan Gal esta Holanda no estaría ni en el mundial


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Alguien conoce emisoras de radio argentinas?

Quiero oir la prorroga retransmitida por ellos


----------



## El Pionero (9 Dic 2022)

Se nota un entrenador como Van Gaal. Realmente Mourinho y el meacolonias aprendieron de el.


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

Joder , el portero le saca a Messi 3 cuartas.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (9 Dic 2022)

Hay que picarle al hormonas y no acaba el partido


----------



## TNTcl (9 Dic 2022)

La cara de Messi, esa cara..., con el gol maravilloso del ridículo... no tiene precio.

Voy con los boludos, pero los cojones son los cojones, y los charlatanes al pozo.


----------



## Mecanosfera (9 Dic 2022)

Los argentinos son ciclotímicos, o se sienten dioses o babosas, sin término medio. Ese carácter les hace odiosos a ojos de quienes somos neutrales, y creo que hace mucho daño a su selección.


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Paredes deberia estar expulsado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, a ver, Paises Bajos estaba en coma y ahora está en planta con pronóstico favorable, pero hay que salir del hospital.
> 
> Argentina puede ganar aun. De hecho Paises Bajos solo sabe pegar balonazos y hacer jugadas por arriba.



En listos los hambretinos lo son mucho más, y en juego sucio. Holanda no debería jugar con fuego


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Afotos, nombre ?



Ha salido un rato en el descanso,

será la putilla de algún castuzo de TVE


----------



## Avioncito (9 Dic 2022)

Joder con el Gullit ese como corre jejeje


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

LorbrinTitan dijo:


> Os imagináis que en vez de Holanda fuera Inglaterra??
> 
> La rabia barriobajera argentina llegaría a niveles estratosféricos y la veríamos desde España.



Ocasionalmente iría con Inglaterra.


----------



## sinosuke (9 Dic 2022)

El arbitraje es de absoluta vergüenza......Los boludos deberían estar, como mínimo, con uno menos.....al margen de la tarjeta amarilla perdonada a Messi por el manotazo al balón


.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Los abuelos de Paredes y Mateu eran primos


----------



## el ruinas II (9 Dic 2022)

luis enrique hijo de la grandisima puta, aprende de van gaal


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Falta el gol de Lukk



Ahora lo hace


----------



## El Pionero (9 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que como caiga Argentina. El Cholo sería el nuevo seleccionador y en Luis Enrique al Atleti.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, a ver, Paises Bajos estaba en coma y ahora está en planta con pronóstico favorable, pero hay que salir del hospital.
> 
> Argentina puede ganar aun. De hecho Paises Bajos solo sabe pegar balonazos y hacer jugadas por arriba.



A veces a tomar por saco el jogo bonito..


----------



## Leer (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda que siga centrando, con eso ya crea peligro seguro. Que no se conformen con mantener el resultado.


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

Na.... los argentinos están en shock


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ocasionalmente iría con Inglaterra.



Uf, me costaría posicionarme


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Deja de decir gilipolleces, toda, absolutamente toda la carrera de messi ha estado tocada por los árbitros. Qué casualidad que en su peor año, cuando se va a retirar, gana los dos campeonatos: copa américa y mundial...curioso no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Me cito mi sacada de chorra. Otro penalty regalado para el hormonas.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Deja de decir gilipolleces, toda, absolutamente toda la carrera de messi ha estado tocada por los árbitros. Qué casualidad que en su peor año, cuando se va a retirar, gana los dos campeonatos: copa américa y mundial...curioso no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Me cito mi sacada de chorra. Otro penalty regalado para el hormonas.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

Lo tremendo es que Argentina lo tenía ganado, y ellos mismos se salieron del partido y lo llevaron a lado bronco y eso le dió vida a Holanda, que ya había decidido colgar balones y dejar de hacer jugadas elaboradas.

Ejemplo de saber buscar alternativas, no como España con Luis Enrique.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Seguro que marca Messi el 2-3 con la mano, nos queda aun ese giro de los acontecimientos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

Rociadas por cada gol que los Holland meten a la banda esta de carniceros


----------



## Patoso (9 Dic 2022)

No olvides que el domingo a las 4 se estrena la canción Señorita


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Acá les dejo la estasión de radio argentina nomás sos grosos









Radio Nacional AM 870 | Escuchar en directo y en línea


Escuchar radio Radio Nacional AM 870 por internet en línea. Accede a la transmisión gratuita de la emisora Radio Nacional AM 870 y descubre muchas más.




www.radio.es


----------



## Silluzollope (9 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Yo creo que como caiga Argentina. El Cholo sería el nuevo seleccionador y en Luis Enrique al Atleti.



Al cholo no le sacan del Atleti ni los GEOS, es el mejor pagado del mundo y solo le exigen ser tercero y ocasionalmente ganar al Madrid.


----------



## Vanatico (9 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Yo creo que como caiga Argentina. El Cholo sería el nuevo seleccionador y en Luis Enrique al Atleti.



Y cuanto le van a pagar??


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Fan Jal cagando en la boca a Luis Tabique,

como meter goles con cojones y empaque.


----------



## Avioncito (9 Dic 2022)

Tirne más posesión ahora Argentina.

Algo aun queda que nos estamos perdiendo, algo va a pasar


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Sería triste la última imagen de Messi en un Mundial fallando el penalti que elimina a Argentina.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Otra FALTA.


----------



## Vanatico (9 Dic 2022)

otra faltitaaaaaa


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Muy bien los negros ahora.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> El arbitraje es de absoluta vergüenza......Los boludos deberían estar, como mínimo, con uno menos.....al margen de la tarjeta amarilla perdonada a Messi por el manotazo al balón



Si, pero el que ha pegado el pelotazo, no sé si ha sido Tagliafico era amarilla por la entrada y amarilla por chutar contra el banquillo, y luego Van Dijk era también amarilla o roja por lo que ha hecho.

Por otra parte está siendo el partido más difícil de pitar del mundial y Mateu aun siendo un notas ha acertado en el penalty y en la falta del gol de holanda.


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda juega en el ultimo cuarto de campo y los argentinos no pasan del medio del campo.

Ale Jacta Est


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

Rociadas mamadous para los seres de luz argentinos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

los jugadores argentinos opinan que es inconcebible que les piten a ellos faltas, con lo limpios que son


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Muchos opañoles viviendo una vida ajena.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (9 Dic 2022)

Argentina está grogui. No creo que se repongan.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Sería triste la última imagen de Messi en un Mundial fallando el penalti que elimina a Argentina.


----------



## LorbrinTitan (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Uf, me costaría posicionarme



Hombre lo tengo claro, mira cómo juegan unos y otros, los ingleses al menos saben jugar por talento.

Estos son más sucios que los italianos aunque menos que los moros, Angryntinos los podemos llamar.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Sería triste la última imagen de Messi en un Mundial fallando el penalti que elimina a Argentina.



No será capaz la Matrix de hacer eso, no?, nah, no creo.......


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Jajajaja
Messi haciendo la croqueta


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Mateo ya ha perdido totalmente el control del partido, pero no dudo de que aún la lie un poco más.


----------



## Rediooss (9 Dic 2022)

A Mateu solo le falta meter él el gol de Argentina, en la última jugada lo veo subiendo para rematar un corner


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Lo tremendo es que Argentina lo tenía ganado, y ellos mismos se salieron del partido y lo llevaron a lado bronco y eso le dió vida a Holanda, que ya había decidido colgar balones y dejar de hacer jugadas elaboradas.
> 
> Ejemplo de saber buscar alternativas, no como España con Luis Enrique.



Totalmente, Argentina se ha hecho el harakiri, un equipo con oficio no se mete en esas broncas que descentran, añaden tiempo y suponen amarillas, aparte de todas la faltas concedidas a jugadores de espaldas como la del gol. Son bastante cafres, la verdad.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Mateu más que probablemente disfutando de sus últimos minutos mundialistas.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Mateu pide calma, que capo, que crack, es un líder, sin un pelo de tonto


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (9 Dic 2022)

Ojalá Mateo tenga que salir en helicóptero del estadio


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Mateo ya ha perdido totalmente el control del partido, pero no dudo de que aún la lie un poco más.



Yo soy Mateu y me piro del campo y los mando a cagar a todos, que vaya partidito le están dando.


----------



## el ruinas II (9 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Al cholo no le sacan del Atleti ni los GEOS, es el mejor pagado del mundo y solo le exigen ser tercero y ocasionalmente ganar al Madrid.



al cholo no lo sacan del atleti ni los liquidadores de chernobyl


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Correa, saca a Correa
ahora


----------



## TNTcl (9 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> A Mateu solo le falta meter él el gol de Argentina, en la última jugada lo veo subiendo para rematar un corner




Coño, en la falta que tiró Messi estaba en medio de los dos jugadores. Es un árbitro de área.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286794



no baten el record de insultos consecuticos boludos ni de lejos, espero que al final del partido tengan más ganas


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Holanda es el atlético de madrid a nivel mundial



Real Madrid quise decir


----------



## filets (9 Dic 2022)

Que asco Messi haciendo la croqueta dando 7 vueltas de campana por un choque de nada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda no debería buscar los penaltis


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

El árbitro está untado de cojones


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Yo creo que como caiga Argentina. El Cholo sería el nuevo seleccionador y en Luis Enrique al Atleti.



Lo que le faltaba al aleti, cambiar un entrenador de piñón fijo, sin plan B, por otro sin plan B, y además estrella de Twitch.


----------



## Vanatico (9 Dic 2022)

El portero de holanda tiene mucha emvergagura...


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286794



Ese idioma bárbaro en el que escriben se asemeja un poco al español.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Al cholo no le sacan del Atleti ni los GEOS, es el mejor pagado del mundo y solo le exigen ser tercero y ocasionalmente ganar al Madrid.



Eso y jugar bien el fútbol


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Ojalá Mateo tenga que salir en helicóptero del estadio



Pero para escapar del estadio o porque ir en ambulancia es peligroso por la hostias que le habrán metido?


----------



## Avioncito (9 Dic 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286794



Que les den por culo, tambiën s nosotros nos pitó un Argentino contra los moros, donde las dan, las toman.

Mateo, cuando marque Holanda, si marca, tu pita el final aunque falte un cuarto de hora jajajajjaja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Seguro que marca Messi el 2-3 con la mano, nos queda aun ese giro de los acontecimientos.



Es decir, lo que han hecho siempre para ganar cosas


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Joder, solo pita faltas a favor de Argensimia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

No están los barras bravas violando a gente del público? Son sus costumbres y tal


----------



## il banditto (9 Dic 2022)

La zona donde están los argentinos ha pasado de ser la Bombonera a ser un puto entierro  más de uno está pensando che lo mismo no fue buena idea comer arroz blanco 3 años para pagar el boleto y venir a ver a estos mvertos


----------



## Leer (9 Dic 2022)

Los holandeses les sacan 15 cms de media.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (9 Dic 2022)

Hay más, me parto, nadie insulta como los argentos.


----------



## Lemavos (9 Dic 2022)

Pensaba que España era un ridículo total, pero lo de Argentina y Brasil es de perdedores también


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> El portero de holanda tiene mucha emvergagura...


----------



## Silluzollope (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Holanda no debería buscar los penaltis



¿Le quedan cambios? Veo a Van Gaal sacándose la chorra y cambiando al portero en el minuto 120.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Descanso de la prórroga


----------



## frenlib (9 Dic 2022)

Leer dijo:


> Los holandeses les sacan 15 cms de media.



"Holandeses".


----------



## Avioncito (9 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Ese idioma bárbaro en el que escriben se asemeja un poco al español.



Es el idioma Kitchnerista jajaja


----------



## Antiparticula (9 Dic 2022)

Los de tve van con Argentina.
No sé por qué.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Dirán lo quieran de Mateu, pero si se pone exquisito con la 2 tanganas el partido quedan 8 contra 9 y ha sido inteligente y ha hecho la vista gorda. O sea que no se quejen ni unos ni otros.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (9 Dic 2022)

Vamos un gol de Luuk De Jong y más tanganas y Mateu pitando sin control mientras le pisan la cabeza al hormonado. Finaliza con el trofeo de MVP para Mateu


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Weghorst MERECE el hat-trick


----------



## TNTcl (9 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Que les den por culo, tambiën s nosotros nos pitó un Argentino contra los moros, donde las dan, las toman.
> 
> Mateo, cuando marque Holanda, si marca, tu pita el final aunque falte un cuarto de hora jajajajjaja



Correcto, y tiraba a favor de los moros.


----------



## Leer (9 Dic 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> "Holandeses".



Bueno pero tanto los mañacos blancos como los moronegros.


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Dic 2022)

Lo de la rata culerda de mateu lahoz no tiene nombre 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chichimango (9 Dic 2022)

Cada contacto con un jugador argentino, éste se tira al suelo y Mateu pita falta. No falla, macho.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Hay más, me parto, nadie insulta como los argentos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286796




Jajjajajjajaja.... Son buenísimos.... Es el auténtico I+D argentino.... Una potencia mundial....


----------



## Vanatico (9 Dic 2022)

argentina estan cagaos ¿van a ir hacia arriba ahora con la cagalera que tienen??


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Mateo ya ha perdido totalmente el control del partido, pero no dudo de que aún la lie un poco más.



aún controla esfínteres

pd : por ahora


----------



## Charlatan (9 Dic 2022)

QUE MARQUE LUC DE TROLL CON LA RODILLA EN EL ULTIMO MINUTO.........


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (9 Dic 2022)

¿Por qué los argensimios mueven los brazos espasmódicamente al aire como mongolos?


----------



## Avioncito (9 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> ¿Le quedan cambios? Veo a Van Gaal sacándose la chorra y cambiando al portero en el minuto 120.



Holanda ya lo hizo en un mundial, no se si en Brasil, justo antes de una tanda, y pasaron jejeje.

Entró creo que Kevin Trapp, porterazo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

vamos todos a votar en eurorisión yúnior, que lo dice la tele


----------



## pandiella (9 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> Las canciones de la hinchada argentina produce fatiga mental....



sacto, ademas parece algo desincronizado, que no tiene nada que ver con el partido

como los que se ven saltando todo el rato a su ritmo sea lo q sea q este pasando en el partido


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (9 Dic 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286794



Desde luego son todo finura y elegancia hablando, se les nota gente distinguida.
Posdata: Buena forma de destrozar nuestro idioma, zafios y vulgares como ellos solos


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Dic 2022)

Al weghorst este no lo conocia de nada, pero vaya puta bestia.


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

El árbitro opañol... igual que el fútbol opañol, obvio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

Messi ya no mueve tanto la mandíbula....el ítem power Up está dejando de hacer efecto...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Weghorst MERECE el hat-trick



si yo supiera escribirlo, ya lo habría dicho


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Los de tve van con Argentina.
> No sé por qué.



Van con los enemigos de España,

también iban con Marruecos.


----------



## frenlib (9 Dic 2022)

Voy conduciendo, alguien me puede decir cómo va el partido?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Vill-Vacunas (9 Dic 2022)

El hormonas tiene que ganar si o si


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Mateu Lahoz lleva el fúmbol a otra dimensión


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> vamos todos a votar en eurorisión yúnior, que lo dice la tele




Son más denigrantes que los de la operacion camarón esa de los cojones


----------



## petro6 (9 Dic 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> Voy conduciendo, alguien me puede decir cómo va el partido?



Van Maal.


----------



## sinosuke (9 Dic 2022)

Joer.....el calvo se está cubriendo de "gloria" con este arbitraje....

Otro tema a tratar es la comida de culo que le están haciendo a los boludos los comentaristas de tve


.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Mateu Lahoz lleva el fúmbol a otra dimensión



Yo le daría el mundial a él.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Ganen o pierdan lo que demuestra este partido que el futbol argentino es una gran mentira.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> El árbitro opañol... igual que el fútbol opañol, obvio.



calláte, forro hijo de remil putas andáte a culiar por el orto

(te lo pongo en tu dialecto pa que lo entiendas, acomplejado)


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Al weghorst este no lo conocia de nada, pero vaya puta bestia.



Esto es lo que dice la wiki de Weghorst ahora mismo:

He was chosen as a member of the Dutch squad for the 2022 World Cup and shot to prominence in the quarter final game against Argentina when he came on as a late substitute and scored two quick goals to tie the game at 2-2 and send it into extra time and I pissed myself laughing. [28]


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Si Holanda no quiere los penalties desde el 2-2, lo disimulan muy bien


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Paises Bajos tiene portero solo para los penalties ¿no?


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## sociedadponzi (9 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Al weghorst este no lo conocia de nada, pero vaya puta bestia.



1.97


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Quiero penaltis.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

Jajjajjaaja.... La cara de fiestero del portero holandés, no tiene precio....


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Llevamos 43 faltas de nada.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286803



ah, ma quanta nutrizione


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (9 Dic 2022)

Mateu hace el lío.


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Sabe a quine tiene que sacar tarjeta


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286803



Lenguaje infrahumano.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

falta _hinteligente _del negroc a Messi


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

Messi flipándose...


----------



## TNTcl (9 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


>



El gol es precioso. Es un mundial, es un ridículo técnico. Es grandioso.


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


>



En el 0:19 las dos pizpis argentas con cara de "pena" después de empatar holanda en el descuento..en cuanto ven que les enfoca la cámara y salen en la pantalla grande del estadio se les quita la "pena".
No hay nada más falso que la pena de una mujer.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (9 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


>



menuda locura se han marcado. Tener un tiro franco y jugártela así en la última jugada del mundial, increible.


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286803



Deberían de invitar a Mateu a pintar un Boca VS River en Argentina, de esos que deciden un campeonato.


----------



## Elsexy (9 Dic 2022)

Los argentinos tienen más vidas que un gato, aún van a ganar


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Al weghorst este no lo conocia de nada, pero vaya puta bestia.



Ese país tiene la estatura más alta del mundo.


----------



## Avioncito (9 Dic 2022)

Argentina yo creo que puede hacerlo bien en los penaltys, casitodos los partidos ñe han ñitado uno a favor, osea que lo tienen ensayado


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (9 Dic 2022)

Es brutal


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Van a penaltis


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Argentina jugando a pasársela a Will


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (9 Dic 2022)

Entra el politoxicómano de las barranquillas


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Entra Di Maria


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

Mateu es un hijodeputa....


----------



## Vanatico (9 Dic 2022)

Argentina sacando a di maria para los penaltys


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (9 Dic 2022)

Mateu Lahoz va con Argentina.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda muy cagona cuando podía haberlos barrido


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ese país tiene la estatura más alta del mundo.



Es lo que tiene vivir bajo el nivel del mar, los bajitos mueren ahogados.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Dic 2022)

nefasto el calbo


----------



## Silluzollope (9 Dic 2022)

Joder con Mateu, es que les regala todo.


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Messi sigue empeñado en darle al moro ese de la grada.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Faltita.

Balón a la olla y a ver que pasa


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

jajajaja
todos empapelaos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

y que no será expulsado ningún boludo?? mandacojones


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Faltas 27 a 17

Hijodeputa


----------



## Vanatico (9 Dic 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## sociedadponzi (9 Dic 2022)

a penaltis gana argentina


----------



## yimi (9 Dic 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286803



"Menos mal que soy pobre y no puedo ir allí a pegarle al árbitro"


----------



## LorbrinTitan (9 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ese país tiene la estatura más alta del mundo.



Cierto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Faltas 27 a 17
> 
> Hijodeputa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286806



Es que no se lo cree nadie


----------



## Vanatico (9 Dic 2022)

ese portero mide 2 metros


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (9 Dic 2022)

Argentina y los argentinos se toman el mundial como algo muy serio.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Argentina lleva NUEVE amarillas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Mateu Lahoz internacionalizando el arbitraje ibérico


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

yimi dijo:


> "Menos mal que soy pobre y no puedo ir allí a pegarle al árbitro"



"pelado de mierda"


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (9 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Argentina yo creo que puede hacerlo bien en los penaltys, casitodos los partidos ñe han ñitado uno a favor, osea que lo tienen ensayado



No sé el resto pero messi falla, está escrito en los astros.


----------



## Avioncito (9 Dic 2022)

Joder Mateu hijomio, qyítate la camiseta ya!.

El mejor de Argentina


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

Jajajjajajajajaj Lautaro....


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (9 Dic 2022)

La FIFA ha dado la orden


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Faltas 27 a 17
> 
> Hijodeputa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286806



Siendo justos, los holandeses están rascando bastante.


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ese país tiene la estatura más alta del mundo.



En hombres sí, en mujeres Letonia.

Pero Argentina cuelga corners, como debe ser, no como España.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Pipita Lautaro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Hostiaa la que ha fallado ahí Argentina


----------



## Salsa_rosa (9 Dic 2022)

Vaya flan de defensa!!


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

No es por ser superficial, pero Di María puede ser uno de los tipos más feos que he visto nunca.


----------



## Elsexy (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> "pelado de mierda"



Tobogán de piojos


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Minutos de glamour.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Mateu es un hijodeputa....



que nooo, que en el flisole ese tiene un documental de 2 o 3 capítulos


----------



## Avioncito (9 Dic 2022)

Se ve venir el gol ARG


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Siendo justos, los holandeses están rascando bastante.



Argentina no se quedó atrás


----------



## sociedadponzi (9 Dic 2022)

el juego aereo y balon parado es totalmvnte holandes


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Y otro saque de esquina


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

los holandeses metidos en su portería, esperan el gol argentino para reaccionar


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ese país tiene la estatura más alta del mundo.



Lo conozco, tengo muy buenos recuerdos. 

Creo...aunque no lo tengo muy claro.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (9 Dic 2022)

Que el espíritu de Higuaín guíe a Argentina en los penaltis


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

Vuelve la Holanda paco y así no se gana


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Como acabe otro partido en penaltis dejo de ver esta puta mierda de mundial autobusero


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Dic 2022)

Otra...

todos los choques son a favor de Argensimia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

el peluquero de lautaro merece ser fusilado al amanecer


----------



## ArturoB (9 Dic 2022)

Bastante asco dan los argentinos marrulleros y todos unos canis igual pelados y con tatuajes


----------



## Elsexy (9 Dic 2022)

Los argentinos están apretando


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Si me dicen que hay 50 faltas en este partido, diría que son pocas


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Vuelve la Holanda paco y así no se gana



Ya firman los penalties. Los hambrentinos la cagan...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Mateu no sale vivo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

No decía el Javier que su modelo era holanda


----------



## Chichimango (9 Dic 2022)

A Rivero se le hace el culo pepsi-cola cada vez que la coge Messi


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Dic 2022)

Si por lo que sea gana Argentina quiero una final con Inglaterra arbitrada por Mateu.
Rueda de prensa conjunta de Putin y zelensky pidiendo paz.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ya firman los penalties. Los hambrentinos la cagan...



Los dos porteros son igual de malos. Los holandeses creo que son más propensos a fallar


----------



## frenlib (9 Dic 2022)

Negranda vs Argensimia


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2022)

Su puta madre no saben centrar un balón los naranjitos estos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> A Rivero se le hace el culo pepsi-cola cada vez que la coge Messi



Y a los de la cope. Prácticamente te llaman sucnormal si vas con Holanda


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Como acabe otro partido en penaltis dejo de ver esta puta mierda de mundial autobusero



Pues ha habido pocos en comparación con otras veces.


----------



## Avioncito (9 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> el peluquero de lautaro merece ser fusilado al amanecer



Lo llevo pensando desde que empezó el mundial, que espanto jajaja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

No he entendido la prórroga de holanda


----------



## Salsa_rosa (9 Dic 2022)

Bufffffff está br00tal


----------



## Elsexy (9 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> el peluquero de lautaro merece ser fusilado al amanecer



Parece el de un Mohicano emporrado


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Ahora Argentina parece el Brasil de Pelé. Por qué no han jugado así todo el partido?


----------



## Djokovic (9 Dic 2022)

Pues ya gana Holanda como vayan a penaltis , felicidades Van gaal


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Al palo argentina jajaj


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

TENSIÓNNN


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mateu no sale vivo



Tiene bvena baraka el cabrón, en la pacoliga no le pasa nada y ahí sigue


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

al palo.


----------



## Snowball (9 Dic 2022)

Buen partido


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Al palooo


----------



## Avioncito (9 Dic 2022)

Pobrisima Holanda en la ñrórroga eh, deben estar fundidos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Los de la cope haciendo cola para comer la polla a los hambretinos.


----------



## Leer (9 Dic 2022)

Increíble.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Argentina eliminada en penaltis, despues de todo esto, eliminados.


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues ha habido pocos en comparación con otras veces.



Siempre ha habido alguno pero desde la Euro esto ya es un descojone


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Dic 2022)

Al palo. Todo crema. Que maravilla.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Argentina ha merecido un gol en los últimos 10 min, pero se van a los penalties.


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Vaya oleada ofensiva argentina


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

penales


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Penales.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Se acabó 

A los penaltis


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

Joder,gran dosis de drama aquí


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

Que BOLUDOS son!!!!


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Bastante asco dan los argentinos marrulleros y todos unos canis igual pelados y con tatuajes



Asco el fútbol español...


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Me despollo. Me lo estoy pasando pipa


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (9 Dic 2022)

Países Bajos va País de Bajos


----------



## Antiparticula (9 Dic 2022)

Nos vamos a la loteria de los penales.
Como la ley del si es si.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

La verdad que Paises Bajos ha hecho bastante poco y le ha rascado unos penalties gostosos a Argentina.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

Bueeeeeeeeeeenooooooooo....

No ha estado mal el partidillo que nos han ofrecido nuestras excolonias del Imperio....

A penaltys...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2022)

Los que os estabáis aburriendo lleváis un rato callados, eh.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Mateu quiere tirar un penalty


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

Buen día de fútbol hoy, como se nota que las selecciones denigrantes de relleno y las de los 1000 pases gorrineros no están.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Qué cansinos son los hinchas argentinos con los brazitos


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Dic 2022)

Con lo adictos que son al drama. No me imagino como deben estarlo viviendo en Argentina.


----------



## Leer (9 Dic 2022)

Yo si fuese Messi me pido el primero, si es para cagarla mejor quitárselo de encima pronto pero no puede esconderse.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (9 Dic 2022)

Veremos a ver.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

No tengo buenas sensaciones


----------



## sociedadponzi (9 Dic 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> ese portero mide 2 metros



2.03






Andries Noppert - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Espartano27 (9 Dic 2022)

Los hambretinos parecen retrasados moviendo las manos


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Acerté con que los brazucas estaban cagados, les podia la presion y serian eliminados. Argentina idem.


----------



## il banditto (9 Dic 2022)

Otro que van a penaltis  será fiel Messi a su carrera y fallará otro penalti decisivo?


----------



## Avioncito (9 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Con lo adictos que son al drama. No me imagino como deben estarlo viviendo en Argentina.



Drama Queens versión Arg


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

A penaltis


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Leer dijo:


> Yo si fuese Messi me pido el primero, si es para cagarla mejor quitárselo de encima pronto pero no puede esconderse.



A ver si le va a pasar como a Neymar que al final NI LO TIRA.


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

De aquí no veo que salga el campeón.

En el balance del partido y por ocasiones, Argentina mereció ganar, los neerlandeses se batieron bien, pero sólo en los últimos 15', y en la primera parte de prórroga.

Ya se verá en los penaltis.


----------



## Hamtel (9 Dic 2022)

Emocionantes los dos partidos de hoy. Mañana paseos


----------



## Salsa_rosa (9 Dic 2022)

Mi p0rra: pasa Holanda.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Los hambretinos parecen retrasados moviendo las manos



maldito boludo gallego del orto hijo de la recontraputa malparido me cago en la concha de la puta que cago a tu madre


----------



## Avioncito (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No tengo buenas sensaciones



Para quien? Jajaja


----------



## Elsexy (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda no hizo nada en la prórroga, casi que merece pasar Argentina


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver si le va a pasar como a Neymar que al final NI LO TIRA.



Messi no es tan fiable tirando penales como Neymar.


----------



## Focus in (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## NORDWAND (9 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buen día de fútbol hoy, como se nota que las selecciones denigrantes de relleno y las de los 1000 pases gorrineros no están.



Juega la araña


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Otro que van a penaltis  será fiel Messi a su carrera y fallará otro penalti decisivo?



Última imagen en un Mundial fallando el penalti decisivo.

¿Qué podría salir mal?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Dic 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Los hambretinos parecen retrasados moviendo las manos



sacuden los brazos y manos como bocazas que son


----------



## Avioncito (9 Dic 2022)

Quien tira primero suele ganar las tandas, atentos!.


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Dos partidos de cuartos por ahora y los dos se deciden a penaltis, puta mierda


----------



## il banditto (9 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Tiene bvena baraka el cabrón, en la pacoliga no le pasa nada y ahí sigue



Tiene chans las cosas como son, segvro que se llama mateu phranzisco lahoz


----------



## Th89 (9 Dic 2022)

A ver si se queda en día glorioso o buen día a secas.


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

V Dick saca la cabeza a Messi.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Elsexy dijo:


> Holanda no hizo nada en la prórroga, casi que merece pasar Argentina



Mira, como Brasil.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Acerté con que los brazucas estaban cagados, les podia la presion y serian eliminados. Argentina idem.



La presión ganadora la tienen ellos, Holanda está ahí por los loles


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Estamos perdidos, estoy convencido. Gran partido y Argentina impresionante, muy bien.
Adiós al mundial.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Empieza Paises Bajos.

60% de opciones de pasar, y si marcan el primero, creo que es como un 75% de opciones de pasar.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

puto asco
no pueden perder los dos?


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Dic 2022)

Argentina pasa me da a mí
Pozdrawiam


----------



## petro6 (9 Dic 2022)

Putos nigggas


----------



## Th89 (9 Dic 2022)

Noooooooo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

LO ESTABA VIENDO


----------



## Snowball (9 Dic 2022)

Ohhhh


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

empezamos bien


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Paises Bajos tiene que ganar la tanda remontando.


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Paradón.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Falla van dick


----------



## Salsa_rosa (9 Dic 2022)

Falla bandaij


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Dic 2022)

Es que es cantado que lo iba a fallar
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Chichimango (9 Dic 2022)

Carita de muerto, penalti fallado.


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Paradón la verdad


----------



## Snowball (9 Dic 2022)

Si fallas el primero...


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Messi el primero para evitar posibles "imagenes sospechosas".


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

a ver si lo fasha messi


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Dic 2022)

Se nota cuando un jugador lo va a fallar
Pozdrawiam


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Si lo falla messi me corro


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

Messi es experto en penales


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

No entiendo porqué los holandeses querían llegar a los penaltis


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Gol messi


----------



## sociedadponzi (9 Dic 2022)

niggas tirando penaltis malo


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (9 Dic 2022)

Ahora va Messi


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

porteroooooooooo


----------



## LorbrinTitan (9 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Lo conozco, tengo muy buenos recuerdos.
> 
> Creo...aunque no lo tengo muy claro.



Verificado que son los más altos del mundo por datos, si has ido lo notas,
y ya en este partido es que les sacan todos una cabeza a los argentinos, parecen todos entre 1,85 y 1,90 y pico.


----------



## petro6 (9 Dic 2022)

Lo ha tirado cómo una maricona. Maldita rata.


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

La paradinha esa siempre funciona. No sé por qué no se hace más.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

El de Paises Bajos está mejor tirado que el de Messi. Se ha cagado, pero le ha salido bien.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Messi con la vejez tiene ya el culo a la altura del césped.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

nah, pasa argentina, está claro


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Dic 2022)

Primero que meta suele llevarse el partido
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Snowball (9 Dic 2022)

Joooder


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

lo que decía


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

SE ACABÓ


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Otro fallo holanda


----------



## Salsa_rosa (9 Dic 2022)

Jojojojo


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Los han tirado bien pero muy el portero.


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Coño con el Dibu. Dos paradones.


----------



## Snowball (9 Dic 2022)

Paradores ni Messi ni pollas


----------



## Elsexy (9 Dic 2022)

Argentina pasa a semis


----------



## Th89 (9 Dic 2022)

Pero qué


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2022)

Vaya dos paradones, cago en tó


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Buf, levantar esto es ya muy difícil. 

Aunque más difícil era el 0-2.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

El que tenía que estar expulsado


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

Esta poseído ese portero


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Otro fallo holanda



Acierto del portero, aguanta y para.

Y Paredes lo tira como deben tirarse.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (9 Dic 2022)

parece que han revivido a goycoechea para parar los penaltis.


----------



## LorbrinTitan (9 Dic 2022)

El portero argentino entre lo de encararse con Luuk y ahora el baile simiesco me parece de lo más GUARRO


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

A tomar por culo


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Bueno, pues Paises Bajos tiene que meter los 3, y que Argentina falle 2.

Vamos, si a Argentina le remontan esta tanda, es para MEARSE.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (9 Dic 2022)

2-0


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Lo he dicho: yo no me lo jugaría a penaltis con Argensimia


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Acierto del portero, aguanta y para.
> 
> Y Paredes lo tira como deben tirarse.



Es uno de esos penaltis imparables


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

Me acojo al espíritu de _Van Juanito_


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Dic 2022)

Hasta para tirar los penaltis no sólo hace falta tirarlos bien sino tener fe en que lo vas a meter.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Joder, es que a los holandeses no los conocen ni en su casa


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

Leandro tirando un penalti como se deben lanzar los penalties...


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Bueno, leve esperanza para Paises Bajos.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

así sí hombre


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Se han tirado muy bien los penales


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

va el hijo de sara montiel


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

naaahhhhh


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Qué bestia el portero argentino


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Dic 2022)

Lo de Argentina es increible. 

Es dramatismo absoluto, todo exagerado... 

No pueden ganar o perder normal.


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Mierda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

El portero holandés no va a parar ninguno


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Muy difícil ya. Los 4 penalties a favor es muy improbable.


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Argentina casi clasificada.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (9 Dic 2022)

A punto de caramelo


----------



## petro6 (9 Dic 2022)

Valdado parece la vieja el Visillo.


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Que rabia me dan los putos argentinos en la grada llorando


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

VILDAÑO HIDEPVTA


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

Argentinos llorando en las gradas...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Bueno, se puede decir que la diferencia al final ha estado en los porteros, el de Holanda es un espantapajaros.


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

3-2


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Bueno, 1/4. Si lo falla, los fantasmas aparecen.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Tienen que fallar los dos. Chungo


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

Por más que diga el subnormal de TVE los penaltis no son suerte,hay que saber tirarlos,y Argentina ha estado impecable la verdad


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

fueraaaaaa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Venga vamosssss


----------



## petro6 (9 Dic 2022)

vamooooos perrooooooo


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Estos si han practicado los penaltis


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

BUENO BUENO.

Opción mínima, pero opción.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (9 Dic 2022)

Menudo imb~cil xddddd


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Buff. Que emoción.


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Le tienen que comer la polla a weghorst


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Hostiaaaa


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (9 Dic 2022)

Los penaltis hay que tirarlos como Hugo Sánchez punterazo por todo el medio


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por más que diga el subnormal de TVE los penaltis no son suerte,hay que saber tirarlos,y Argentina ha estado impecable la verdad



Eso solo lo dicen los mediocres. Los penaltis se entrenan.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por más que diga el subnormal de TVE los penaltis no son suerte,hay que saber tirarlos,y Argentina ha estado impecable la verdad



Lo que sí que hay de suerte es que el que tira primero (que se tira una moneda, es aleatorio) pasa una cantidad estadísticamente improbable de las veces.

Pero cada penalti individual no es suerte, claro que no.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

goooll lukkk


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Otra paradinha.


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

De infarto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Bien De Tronk.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

El tronco DA VIDA.

TRES DE CUATRO LOOOOOOOOL.

Madre como lo falle es que me desorino.


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

Me temo lo peor.....


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Joder ta emocionante


----------



## Salsa_rosa (9 Dic 2022)

Lautaro lo falla. Drama.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Lautaro. Cara de robar mucho.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

Toda la presión del mundo para Lautaro


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Lautaro, venga,coño


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Lautaro lo falla. Drama.



Dios te oiga


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Pues queda el últmo y pasarán las putas ratas estas


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

De tener un 3% a tener un 25% de opciones está muy bien.


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

Los penaltis han hecho justicia, los neerlandeses llegaron tarde a competir el partido.

Los argentinos lo tenían ganado, abandonaron el fútbol y fueron a la bronca y eso casi les cuesta la eliminación.


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Sacabó


----------



## LorbrinTitan (9 Dic 2022)

Se la ha devuelto Luuk de Jong al portero simiesco por encarársele sin razón.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

no se nota nada que tve va con argentina, no


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Argentina - croacia

En semis


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Habrá que esperar


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

A tomar por culo


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

El Pezella este como pierdan no puede volver a Argentina


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2022)

Buah


----------



## Salsa_rosa (9 Dic 2022)

Lo metió!!!


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Tangana


----------



## Elsexy (9 Dic 2022)

Tienen más vidas que un gato, a Holanda le está bien por hacer el idiota en la prórroga


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

Joder Lautaro,que manera de tirar en esa situación...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

El portero no ha acertado una, que lo usen para echar la primitiva y que escojan lo que no escoja el.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> no se nota nada que tve va con argentina, no



Lo que yo no entiendo es porqué se posicionan


----------



## Th89 (9 Dic 2022)

Banquemos a Don Luka Modric.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

La retransmisión de TVE una putísima mierda....

Viva Croacia ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

puta mierda


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (9 Dic 2022)

Pues nada, final han ganado los narigudos


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

Me alegro por Argentina, y que se jodan los tulipanes


----------



## 11kjuan (9 Dic 2022)

Los protestantes y esclavistas holandeses a la puta calle. 

Nutrición


----------



## Icibatreuh (9 Dic 2022)

Espero que esté viendo el partido Luis Enrique.

PARA SU VERGUENZA!!


----------



## Zarpa (9 Dic 2022)

Se lía, estos Holandeses son escoria tienen fama de civilizados pero son unos guarros de siempre.


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

Bien!!...ahora espero que machaquen a los ustachas.


----------



## HArtS (9 Dic 2022)

Qué malos pateadores los de Holanda.


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

Pues me alegro!!!

Felicidades a Argentina y a mis primos argentinos.


----------



## Leer (9 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que es merecido por la prorroga que se ha visto.


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Estoy viendo el fútbol por un canal satélite y creo que me llega la señal al menos un minuto antes que a la TVE.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda muy digna. Argentina regular pero llega a semifinales.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Pionero (9 Dic 2022)

Me da que la final será Argentina- Portugal


----------



## petro6 (9 Dic 2022)

Sólo por verles a los boludos con el culo del tamaño de la cabeza de un alfiler durante dos horas, ha valido la pena.


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

Estoy llorando Messi va ganar el mundial y su 8 balón de oro . Argentina es un equipazo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

VAMOS CROACIA


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

Lamentándolo mucho ha merecido más Argentina.
Holanda me parece una selección muy faltita de calidad y muy falta de IQ.


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> calláte, forro hijo de remil putas andáte a culiar por el orto
> 
> (te lo pongo en tu dialecto pa que lo entiendas, acomplejado)



Vete a cagar que hasta pierden partidos ajenos. Una vergüenza los de los opañoles.
Jajajaja, Argentina entre los 4 mejores del mundo.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

3 horas ha durado de 8 a 11

Una puta hora y cuarto más con la prórroga y penaltis, esto lo tienen que acortar.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

A tomar por culo HEREJES!!!


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Dic 2022)

Partidazo. No en calidad, pero en emoción e intensidad impresionante. 
Excelente espectáculo


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo que yo no entiendo es porqué se posicionan



deberían posicionarse en la cola del paro


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2022)

Gran gestión de los penales de argensida, todo hay que decirlo


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Vete a cagar que hasta pierden partidos ajenos. Una vergüenza los de los opañoles.
> Jajajaja, Argentina entre los 4 mejores del mundo.



Y qué cojones hacéis todos en este foro donde os odia todo el mundo payaso pancho de mierda


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (9 Dic 2022)

final aparte, nos han dado un partidazo, afortunadamente no tenemos que soportar más partidos de españa este mundial.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Genial los dos primeros cuartos.

Preciosos partidos


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Bueno, yo creo que es justo. 

Además Argentina necesita esta epicidad para elevar a los altares a Messi.

Ha estado cerca, pero siendo honestos, es justo el pase.

Argentina - Croacia. Pues Argentina bastante favorita, aunque hace 4 años perdieron 0-3.


----------



## Focus in (9 Dic 2022)

que diferencia entre este partido tan entretenido y el de la mierda de la selección española con marruecos donde se dormia la gente.


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Casillas por qué pollas va con argentina?


----------



## sinosuke (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda siempre defrauda en los partidos cruciales......

.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Estoy llorando Messi va ganar el mundial. Argentina es un equipazo



Francia lo impedirá


----------



## chomin (9 Dic 2022)

Han sido mejores, merecido pase, ahora a por Croacia que no ha merecido el pase ni contra Brasil ni Japon


----------



## sociedadponzi (9 Dic 2022)

holanda limitadisima y aun asi casi gana


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda= Selección de mierda llena de negros sobrevalorados


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

En el computo final se lo ha merecido mas Argentina, han tenido mas ocasiones.


----------



## Charlatan (9 Dic 2022)

ME HAN JODIDO LA NOCHE......MIRA QUE IBA TODO COJONUDAMENTE.........


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

¿Por qué no puede jugar España y tirar penaltis así? Porque son todos unos niñatos sin ningún veterano con experiencia como Sergio Ramos y otros.


----------



## filets (9 Dic 2022)

Modric vs Messi


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Me da que la final será Argentina- Portugal



Ojalá, mi final soñada.


----------



## Chichimango (9 Dic 2022)

El Van Dyck no ha levantado la mirada del suelo en ningún momento, y era el primer penalti. Lo habrá ido a tirar por jerarquía, supongo, pero si no tienes confianza es mejor hacerte a un lado porque fallando el primero matas a tus compañeros.


----------



## Charlatan (9 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> En el computo final se lo ha merecido mas Argentina, han tenido mas ocasiones.



SI LOS MIRABAN LOS HOLANDESES E IBAN AL SUELO.............ESO NO ES FUTBOL.........ES MIERDAFOOTBALL...........


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Dic 2022)

los holandeses otros que no saben tirar penaltis : se suman a japon y a la seleccion del hijo de amunike


----------



## Hamtel (9 Dic 2022)

Hay que decir que de Holanda solo se ha salvado el tanque. 3 golitos en un ratico


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Da igual, que se joda Holanda también. Uno de los dos a la mierda.


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Dic 2022)

Mágnifico Martinez, es el héroe del partido.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Estoy llorando Messi va ganar el mundial y su 8 balón de oro . Argentina es un equipazo



el de tu avatar es el pedro bañocs con melena????


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Dic 2022)

Toallas contra alfombras a las 16h.

Y el duelo del canal que también se prevé entretenido. Otra batalla más en los 1000 años de guerra.

Al final el mundial este moruno no está quedando tan mal.


----------



## LorbrinTitan (9 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Se lía, estos Holandeses son escoria tienen fama de civilizados pero son unos guarros de siempre.



No te flipes, hay mil países mucho peores y aficiones chungas de verdad.

Creo que los dos equipos han jugado de puta madre, podían merecer la victoria ambos, lo que es cierto que Argentina lo tenía más ganado mucho antes.


----------



## Viviendo (9 Dic 2022)

Enhorabuena argentinos! muchos espanholes nos alegramos de sus victorias y espero que puedan ganar el mundial, ademas son el unico equipo hispano que queda en el torneo


----------



## 11kjuan (9 Dic 2022)

Vas con los herejes protestantes ?

Y te haces llamar hispanidad


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Creo que la cosa está entre Francia, Croacia y Argentina. Es un mundial y creo que Inglaterra volverá a palmar, son sus costumbres.
> No creo que menos mal que nos queda Portugal de la sorpresa, aunque me gustaría



me cito para decir que estoy de acuerdo conmigo mismo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Dic 2022)

en teoria Croacia deberia meterle un buen repaso a los argensimios


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Tanto nadar para morir en la orilla.


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pues a mi me pone una final CR7 Messi y que hagan un partidazo , colofón a sus carreras



El martes ponia esto.

Vamos por buen camino.


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Modric vs Messi



Me da que campeona argentina.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> El Van Dick no ha levantado la mirada del suelo en ningún momento, y era el primer penalti. Lo habrá ido a tirar por jerarquía, supongo, pero si no tienes confianza es mejor hacerte a un lado porque fallando el primero matas a tus compañeros.



En ese penalti el mérito es más que nada del portero,estaba bien tirado (se puede tirar perfecto claro)


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Al final pasan los argentinos, sufriendo, pero han ganao los penaltys, se te torcio la noche


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Vete a cagar que hasta pierden partidos ajenos. Una vergüenza los de los opañoles.
> Jajajaja, Argentina entre los 4 mejores del mundo.



jajajaja, eres putapénico


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Veamos el lado positivo.

- Han caído los herejes que se rebelaron durante 80 años y encima ganaron 
- Quedan dos balas para echar a las ratas panchas apestosas
- En caso de que ganen el Mundial haremos como que no nos importa


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Viviendo dijo:


> Enhorabuena argentinos! muchos espanholes nos alegramos de sus victorias y espero que puedan ganar el mundial, ademas son el unico equipo hispano que queda en el torneo



Troll


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (9 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Me da que campeona argentina.



no les veo ganando a francia


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

La verdad es que "el ambiente" sugiere que Argentina, en esos momentos "clave", le está saliendo siempre cara. 

La cagaron en el primer partido, y aun asi han ido evitando jugar contra todas las favoritas. Francia, España, Brasil podrián haber sido rivales, y al final ninguno de los 3.

Buen Mundial de Paises Bajos, la verdad. Creo que no daban para más, han ganado a los que tenían que ganar y contra el favorito se han sacado un empate haciendo lo justo.


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

Llevaba años sin ver a Argentina. Y me ha parecido un equipazo la verdad. Creo que va ser difícil que no gane el mundial


----------



## Vanatico (9 Dic 2022)

Definitivamente ya, que gane el mundial cualquiera menos marruecos y argentina.


----------



## Chichimango (9 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En ese penalti el mérito es más que nada del portero,estaba bien tirado (se puede tirar perfecto claro)



Se veía que lo iba a fallar, estaba muerto de miedo el tío.

Bien tirados están los tres últimos, que el portero ni los ha olido.


----------



## Metamorfosis (9 Dic 2022)

Buen resultado para el fútbol argentino y justo ganador Argentina que ha hecho más que Holanda los 120 minutos. Sufriendo de más, merecimos pasar en los 90s con autoridad.

Gracias a España por su apoyo


----------



## 11kjuan (9 Dic 2022)

Mis dieses entonces para Van Gaal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> El árbitro opañol... igual que el fútbol opañol, obvio.



Joder, va a hablar del fútbol español un argentino...


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*Eso es trampa*


----------



## Jvsl36 (9 Dic 2022)

A que hora juega las semis España?


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Se veía que lo iba a fallar, estaba muerto de miedo el tío.



Se ve a posteriori claro...

Se veía que lo iba a fallar Busquets por ejemplo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Al final pasan los argentinos, sufriendo, pero han ganao los penaltys, se te torcio la noche



Qué le vamos a hacer. Nos quedan nuestros hermanos croatas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> ME HAN JODIDO LA NOCHE......MIRA QUE IBA TODO COJONUDAMENTE.........



La verdad es que era un partido para ser neutral, no pueden ser dos paises mas asquerosos para un español.


----------



## Jvsl36 (9 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> en teoria Croacia deberia meterle un buen repaso a los argensimios



jaja ojo que solo te quedan 2 camisetas,mientras tanto vos lo ves por la tv


----------



## sinosuke (9 Dic 2022)

Al margen de las cagadas de los holandeses, lo del arbitraje de Mateo Lahoz es de lo más vergonzoso que se ha visto en este mundial, solo le ha faltado ir él a rematar los centros de los argentinos....

Y, obviamente, como en su momento en la liga española, el contrario que respirase muy fuerte cerca de Messi, falta

.


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> A que hora juega las semis España?



Te diría que a la de la cena, pero igual no sabes lo que es la cena


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

La mala gente, vaga y paguitera siempre va con Argentina.... Lo siento, es lo que hay:



Aparte de no tener ni puta idea de fútbol.... " De los mejores partidos que ha visto nunca " dice la Rata....


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Dic 2022)

MVP del partido para Mateu, no? 
Si no, es un robo absoluto.


----------



## Chichimango (9 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Se ve a posteriori claro...
> 
> Se veía que veía a fallar Busquets



Y Van Dyck, joder. Que no ha mirado a portería siquiera... Estaba deseando tirarlo y quitarse de enmedio.


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

La jugada del 2-2 de Holanda pasará a la historia: ha sido impecable, pero Argentina ha jugado de lujo


----------



## Elsexy (9 Dic 2022)

A los tulipanes le entró la cagadera en los penaltis, ya parecían España


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Definitivamente ya, que gane el mundial cualquiera menos marruecos y argentina.



Nono, qué dices. Purtugal o Croacia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Buen resultado para el fútbol argentino y justo ganador Argentina que ha hecho más que Holanda los 120 minutos. Sufriendo de más, merecimos pasar en los 90s con autoridad.
> 
> Gracias a España por su apoyo



Y con Mateu.


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

Como Messi gane el mundial y su 8 balón de oro los madridistas no salen de la cueva en 6 meses


----------



## filets (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## theelf (9 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> MVP del partido para Mateu, no?
> Si no, es un robo absoluto.



El robo fue lo que le habran pagado los holandeses para meter tanto añadido

Compradisimo o un inutil de cuidado


----------



## Raul83 (9 Dic 2022)

Es sólo fútbol, que relajen la raja los barcelomierdas y la rata chepuda que sale en dos post atrás.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

Joder que gente más usurera y antideportiva la selección argentina, luego se preguntan porque solo les animan los suyos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

El espíritu de la selección argentina es de campeona . Creo que va ser muy difícil que alguien les plante cara . Solo veo a Francia capaz de ganarle


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*Messi sobrevive a Mateu*

Argentina se clasificó en los penaltis. Dibu Martínez detuvo dos, Países Bajos había neutralizado un 2-0 en el minuto 101. Arbitraje polémico y gran Messi de nuevo.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286829



Definición de concha.


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

A chupar la polla de Messi las ratas madridistas que celebraron la eliminación de España


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286829



Le pica el chirri a la chorti?


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Dic 2022)

Yo quiero un Inglaterra vs Argentina en la final y que se la devuelva Inglaterra por lo del mundial en México 86 además de poner ese día como festivo para toda la vida en las Falkland jajajajaja.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Jvsl36 (9 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que gente más usurera y antideportiva la selección argentina, luego se preguntan porque solo les animan los suyos.



chupame la verga español hijo de puta,ojala se juegue aca el mundial 2030 donde vea una camiseta o bandera de tu pais para el hospital


----------



## Vanatico (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Como Messi gane el mundial y su 8 balón de oro los madridistas no salen de la cueva en 6 meses



¿No ha ganado ninguno??


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Vas con los herejes protestantes ?
> 
> Y te haces llamar hispanidad



En Holanda hay mas catplicos que protestantes.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Llevaba años sin ver a Argentina. Y me ha parecido un equipazo la verdad. Creo que va ser difícil que no gane el mundial



Argentina ha dado mucha más sensación de peligro durante todo el partido, los holandeses me han sorprendido por la reacción final pero después de empatar han vuelto a entregar el partido a Argentina, que es como decir a Messi. 

Por cierto, si yo fuera Modric doblaría mi poliza de seguro de vida, para nada es una mala inversión


----------



## Avioncito (9 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Quien tira primero suele ganar las tandas, atentos!.



Pues esta vez no, en las anteriores se ha cumplido


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Dic 2022)

theelf dijo:


> El robo fue lo que le habran pagado los holandeses para meter tanto añadido
> 
> Compradisimo o un inutil de cuidado



No eres español y/o no sigues la liga española. Comprado, dice...
Mateu en estado puro. Es un grande joder. Nadie la lia como él. Yo me parto con el tipo.


----------



## Th89 (9 Dic 2022)

Croacia ajusticiando al hormonado y a Mbappesetas sería tan épico...


----------



## sinosuke (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Messi sobrevive a Mateu*
> 
> Argentina se clasificó en los penaltis. Dibu Martínez detuvo dos, Países Bajos había neutralizado un 2-0 en el minuto 101. Arbitraje polémico y gran Messi de nuevo.




Les perdonan una expulsión clarísima y bastantes tarjetas amarilla y arbitraje polémico dicen.......




.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Messi sobrevive a Mateu*
> 
> Argentina se clasificó en los penaltis. Dibu Martínez detuvo dos, Países Bajos había neutralizado un 2-0 en el minuto 101. Arbitraje polémico y gran Messi de nuevo.



Estás de coña


----------



## Raul83 (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Estoy llorando Messi va ganar el mundial y su 8 balón de oro . Argentina es un equipazo



Eso, ilusiónate, mayor disfrutaré con tu dolor el Martes o el Domingo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Mateu Lahoz ha empapelao a tarjetas a cuántos? Ha sacao como 8 tarjetas. 
Pues así son los arbutrajes en La Lija básicamente. Se empapela y se lleva el fúmbol a otra dimensión. Así se sostiene o se deja caer.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> no les veo ganando a francia



Vamos a esperar primero a que pase contra Inglaterra. Inglaterra creo que es la selección más goleadora del mundial.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> jaja ojo que solo te quedan 2 camisetas,mientras tanto vos lo ves por la tv




¿crees que me importa mucho que la seleccion del hijo de amunike no siga en el mundial?

y sí : sí creeis que vais a ganar el mundial y que ganareis a croacia y francia , o a portugal o a cualquier otra que llegue : los bocazas argentinos timadores sois asi : "disfrutá" esta noche , el martes veras a pechi missing cabeza agachada salir del campo : no teneis equipo solo a pechi y cuando le dejan jugar los rivales


----------



## theelf (9 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No eres español y/o no sigues la liga española. Comprado, dice...
> Mateu en estado puro. Es un grande joder. Nadie la lia como él. Yo me parto con el tipo.



mateu me da igual lo que haga en la liga, aca la cago en todo


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Messi: el árbitro es un hijo de puta.

Se los dije, el afán de protagonismo de ese payaso puso en peligro un partido magnífico que debió terminar en los 90 minutos.


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Estás de coña



Los del AS que son muy cachondos


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Vamos a esperar primero a que pase contra Inglaterra. Inglaterra creo que es la selección más goleadora del mundial.



También lo era España jajaj


----------



## Hamtel (9 Dic 2022)

Lo de Paredes era expulsión clarísima


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> La paradinha esa siempre funciona. No sé por qué no se hace más.



Obvio, parar un poco y mirar para donde se tira, como lo hjizo Messi. 
Tampooco es tan difícil ni es ningún secreto.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Casillas por qué pollas va con argentina?



el topor? el felador de penes barcelonistas? No sé 
tú por qué crees?


----------



## Gorroto (9 Dic 2022)

Se nota que a los de Flandes se les quedó algo de España, lamentables. No tanto como España claro porque es difícil


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Como Messi gane el mundial y su 8 balón de oro los madridistas no salen de la cueva en 6 meses



No sabía que Messi fuera jugador del Farsa.

Preocúpate de los que juegan ahora en tu equipo, que ellos son mercenarios.


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Messi: el árbitro es un hijo de puta.
> 
> Se los dije, el afán de protagonismo de ese payaso puso en peligro un partido magnífico que debió terminar en los 90 minutos.



No voy a estar tranquilo hasta que este boludo se meta en la cueva durante cuatro años


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Dic 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Les perdonan una expulsión clarísima y bastantes tarjetas amarilla y arbitraje polémico dicen.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha sido un arbitraje muy proargentina, eso es así.

Si con la manaca que ha pegao y no le saca tarjeta, que Van Dijk se ha quedao con cara de


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Dic 2022)

theelf dijo:


> mateu me da igual lo que haga en la liga, aca la cago en todo



No, fué simplemente él. 
Su capacidad de generar caos es inconmensurable. Soy superfan pero es que tengo un sentido del humor raruno. Eso también es verdad.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Eso, ilusiónate, mayor disfrutaré con tu dolor el Martes o el Domingo.



Que Argentina no gane este Mundial, sería un PALAZO.

Por cierto, una posible final Argentina - Portugal sería como el sueño máximo de los nostálgicos. Es algo que nadie hubiese esperado que sucediera y no parece improbable ahora mismo.

El Argentina - Croacia:

Argentina: 50%
Empate: 30%
Croacia: 20%

A Argentina le dan un 70% de pasar y a Croacia un 30%.

Bueno. 1 de cada 3 veces, más o menos, gana Croacia.


----------



## LorbrinTitan (9 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Vas con los herejes protestantes ?
> 
> Y te haces llamar hispanidad



Y tú tienes pinta de ser un catoliquillo follaindias simiescas que cree que las ha "hispanizado", en vez de apoyar a un país europeo avanzado y blanco que es cristiano y que encima ha formado parte de la Corona Española y ha hecho historia en esas tierras, y con los que compartimos hasta algo de genes directos. 
Si te mola el catolicismo tienes a porrón de países y zonas mixtas en Europa.
Pero no me seas anti-protestante por creerte más católico o hispano cuando no es así.

Este tocho por compararme a sudacas con europeos, un saludo.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

Una cosa es cierta...

Y es que nuestras provincias holandesas han tirado igual de mal los penaltis que nosotros... 

Eso es así...


----------



## sinosuke (9 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Vamos a esperar primero a que pase contra Inglaterra. Inglaterra creo que es la selección más goleadora del mundial.



Francia tiene tanta calidad en cada jugador (y en sus sustitutos) que puede jugar al estilo que quiera...



.


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

Brasil eliminada y Messi a 2 partidos de ganar el mundial . Día duro para el madridismo que celebro la derrota de España


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

Primera semifinal ya, teniamos que haber ido por el camino de Croacia


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Les perdonan una expulsión clarísima y bastantes tarjetas amarilla y arbitraje polémico dicen.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arbitraje pro boludos. 

Y el árbitro hablando en español al capitan hereje. 
Manda huevos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> chupame la verga español hijo de puta,ojala se juegue aca el mundial 2030 donde vea una camiseta o bandera de tu pais para el hospital




hambrentino hijo de puta : nos cagamos en vuestra bandera celeste de mestizos : y buscate a otro hambrentino que te chupe la verga : aqui no somos maricones como tu


----------



## Chichimango (9 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Se nota que a los de Flandes se les quedó algo de España, lamentables. No tanto como España claro porque es difícil



Los holandeses por lo menos han obligado a argentina a tirar el último penalti. Lo de España en patetismo es insuperable, menos mal que habían tirado mil penaltis cada uno y tal.


----------



## Raul83 (9 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> *ARGENTINA VENSERAAAAA !!!!*



Que estáis muetos de hambre con la INFLACCIÓN de tu gobierno de IZMIERDAS, ATONTAO. Espero que no vivas en el Reino de ESPAÑA, o ya tardas en huir a tu Argentina, rata.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Dic 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Al margen de las cagadas de los holandeses, lo del arbitraje de Mateo Lahoz es de lo más vergonzoso que se ha visto en este mundial, solo le ha faltado ir él a rematar los centros de los argentinos....
> 
> Y, obviamente, como en su momento en la liga española, el contrario que respirase muy fuerte cerca de Messi, falta
> 
> .



Exacto.

Este es el partido quw he visto yo también, no sé los demás que estaban viendo.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Solo ha faltado esto de fondo


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Como Messi gane el mundial y su 8 balón de oro los madridistas no salen de la cueva en 6 meses



Vais a estar todo el puto siglo con la puta mierda Messi Ronaldo trampas Trampes?
Por que no os suicidais?


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> A que hora juega las semis España?



España no juega las semis.
Vamos, vamos, el mundial no tiene un sistema de clasificación tan complicado como para provocar una confusión de tal calibre. No se preocupe, entre ustec y yo quedará en un simple lapsus.
Nos puede pasar a cualquiera.
Buenas noches, y descanse, que falta le hace.


----------



## 11kjuan (9 Dic 2022)

LorbrinTitan dijo:


> Y tú tienes pinta de ser un catoliquillo follaindias simiescas que cree que las ha "hispanizado", en vez de apoyar a un país europeo avanzado y blanco que es cristiano y que encima ha formado parte de la Corona Española y ha hecho historia en esas tierras, y con los que compartimos hasta algo de genes directos.
> Si te mola el catolicismo tienes a porrón de países y zonas mixtas en Europa.
> Pero no me seas anti-protestante por creerte más católico o hispano cuando no es así.
> 
> Este tocho por compararme a sudacas con europeos, un saludo.



Tranquillo conforero.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

El Marruecos - Portugal LO VUELVE A PITAR UN ARGENTINO.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286829



Se le habrá salido el tampax de la emoción


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Messi: el árbitro es un hijo de puta.
> 
> Se los dije, el afán de protagonismo de ese payaso puso en peligro un partido magnífico que debió terminar en los 90 minutos.




totalmente de acuerdo : el afan de protagonismo del payaso pechi missing es increible

tranquilos argentinos : el martes jugais contra una seleccion de verdad , no como los inutiles holandeses a los que habeis tenido que eliminar sudando en penaltis


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Vamos a esperar primero a que pase contra Inglaterra. Inglaterra creo que es la selección más goleadora del mundial.



Un encuentro Inglaterra-Argentina sólo podría tener como consecuencia una segunda guerra de las Malvinas, no veo otra alternativa ... Pero no creo que le ganen a Francia


----------



## 11kjuan (9 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Se le habrá salido el tampax de la emoción



Tiene pinta de que Huele a coco y canela


----------



## electricogrado (9 Dic 2022)

Holanda = los veo más fríos y atletas que apasionados, aunque el empate que lograron en los últimos minutos fue gracias a que no perdieron el control.
Aunque en la prórroga se han apagado, el portero no ha parado un solo penalti.
Argentina = pasionales y han tenido gestos de agresividad pero eso entre otras cosas es lo que hace estos partidos entretenidos el que a veces acaban a guantazos los jugadores, si llegan a perder creo que se lia una gorda, no han jugado a mantener el resultado cuando iban con ventaja, en la prórroga se han crecido, el portero 3 penaltis se ha parado.
Aunque no iba con ninguna selección a sido entretenido.


Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Metamorfosis (9 Dic 2022)

Nunca propusó nada Holanda, seamos realistas. Van Gaal a lo único que apostó fue jugar por arriba y nada más. También es verdad que Argentina se durmió después del 0 a 2. Innecesario.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Dic 2022)

como haya un Portugal vs Argentina en el 3r puesto será lo mas cachondo en siglos que ha dado el deporte


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Una cosa es cierta...
> 
> Y es que nuestras provincias holandesas han tirado igual de mal los penaltis que nosotros...
> 
> Eso es así...



Por lo menos han metido 3 penaltys los holandeses, nosotros ni uno


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Vais a estar todo el puto siglo con la puta mierda Messi Ronaldo trampas Trampes?
> Por que no os suicidais?



Sois vosotros los que estáis obsesionados con Messi y ya estabais celebrando la eliminación de argentina hoy


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> En Holanda hay mas catplicos que protestantes.



Una polla como una olla. 
Católicos 20%, Protestantes 50%, el resto moros, y de otras confesiones pero en general no son religiosos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> 3 horas ha durado de 8 a 11
> 
> Una puta hora y cuarto más con la prórroga y penaltis, esto lo tienen que acortar.



Las prórrogas tienen que ser al primero que marque.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> 1) Nunca propusó nada Holanda, seamos realistas. Van Gaal a lo único que apostó fue jugar por arriba y nada más.
> 2)También es verdad que Argentina se durmió después del 0 a 2. Innecesario.



1) Cierto. Buena estrategia en la falta, eso sí

2) No se durmió _exactamente_, fue otra cosa_ .._. aunque estoy de acuerdo, innecesario


----------



## theelf (9 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Nunca propusó nada Holanda, seamos realistas. Van Gaal a lo único que apostó fue jugar por arriba y nada más. También es verdad que Argentina se durmió después del 0 a 2. Innecesario.



Argentina despuws del segundo y hasta las prorrogas,no solo se durmio,la cago en todo, mal mal jugadores y scaloni

Cuqndo van gaal se dio cuenta de que nos sacaban de promedio 30cm de altura, cambio el partido


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Messi: el árbitro es un hijo de puta.
> 
> Se los dije, el afán de protagonismo de ese payaso puso en peligro un partido magnífico que debió terminar en los 90 minutos.



Habla bien coño, SE LO DIJE a ustedes. 
No se LOS dije. Paleto.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo que yo no entiendo es porqué se posicionan



Porque esta Messi, y en la narrativa es el bueno.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Como Messi gane el mundial y su 8 balón de oro los madridistas no salen de la cueva en 6 meses



Lo mejor del mandrilismo en este mundial es como han pedido que tenía que haber ido Sergio Ramos looool


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

Bueno Cristiano Ronaldo es suplente en Portugal. Un argentina - Portugal no sería tan mítico como parece. La final creo que será argentina - Francia o Inglaterra


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Brasil eliminada y Messi a 2 partidos de ganar el mundial . Día duro para el madridismo que celebro la derrota de España



Para el madridismo y para algunos cules. Los argentinos son unos chulitos de mierda que se lo tienen muy creído. La eliminación de Holanda con De Jong y Depay me jode. 
La eliminación de Brasil ha sido de puta madre con los bailarines estos celebrando goles contra selecciones menores.


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Lo bueno es que en el próximo partido de Argensimia no habrá un "árbitro" arrastrado ejpañol, ¿no?

¿Qué tal está el moro de la grada? ¿Ha sobrevivido al final a los disparos de Messi? ¿Le debía dinero y por eso le quería atizar?


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Joer, un Argentina - Inglaterra en la final también me pone mussshhho.

De hecho lo que menos me pondría sería un Argentina - Francia, la verdad.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Dic 2022)

Que pesaos convirtiéndolo todo en un Barça-Madrid. Que esto no tiene nada que ver, coñe...


----------



## benitocamelaa (9 Dic 2022)

Su país España es una nación chiquita en todos los aspectos


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Para el madridismo y para algunos cules. Los argentinos son unos chulitos de mierda que se lo tienen muy creído. La eliminación de Holanda con De Jong y Depay me jode.
> La eliminación de Brasil ha sido de puta madre con los bailarines estos celebrando goles contra selecciones menores.



Anda ya, no hay un solo culé que le importe una mierda la eliminación de DeJong y Depay, vamos no me jodas.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Bueno Cristiano Ronaldo es suplente en Portugal. Un argentina - Portugal no sería tan mítico como parece. La final creo que será argentina - Francia o Inglaterra



si la final es argentina portugal zerreziete va a ser suplente sí


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

La sensación que tengo con Messi a este nivel dependera más de su nivel que del rival que tenga enfrente en estos 2 partidos .


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

electricogrado dijo:


> Holanda = los veo más fríos y atletas que apasionados, aunque el empate que lograron en los últimos minutos fue gracias a que no perdieron el control.
> Aunque en la prórroga se han apagado, el portero no ha parado un solo penalti.
> Argentina = pasionales y han tenido gestos de agresividad pero eso entre otras cosas es lo que hace estos partidos entretenidos el que a veces acaban a guantazos los jugadores, si llegan a perder creo que se lia una gorda, no han jugado a mantener el resultado cuando iban con ventaja, en la prórroga se han crecido, el portero 3 penaltis se ha parado.
> Aunque no iba con ninguna selección a sido entretenido.
> ...



Holanda tenian que haber seguido jugando igual en plan ariete en la p´rologa. 
Que se jodan por haber reculado.


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> No voy a estar tranquilo hasta que este boludo se meta en la cueva durante cuatro años



Yo estoy hecho, Argentina un país de cuarta (como España) entre los 4 mejores del mundo. Y me hubiera gustado que España gane, pero sinceramente prefiero que Argentina pierda jugando como jugó y no que gane como esa España sin huevos, sin alma y básicamente sin entender de qué va éste juego.

Argentina ya ganó, lo supo mi corazón cuando ví esta secuencia:


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*Grande Dibu*


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Que pesaos convirtiéndolo todo en un Barça-Madrid. Que esto no tiene nada que ver, coñe...



Díselo a los del chiricirco, el otro dia: El fracaso de España es culpa del Barça, literal.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Que Mateu la lía eso ya se sabía antes de empezar. Es de la escuela arbuitraria de La Lija.

Los boludos han sido superiores to el rato. Han tenido un momento crítico donde les ha subido la presión en el 2-1 y en la falta pa el gol del empate se la han comido.

La prórroga inesperada la hemos disfrutao todos menos los boludos. 

Final feliz y esperado.


----------



## sinosuke (9 Dic 2022)

Me la sudan muy mucho, pero si nosotros nos quejamos, los aficionados holandeses tienen que estar cagándose en todo....que yo recuerde 3 finales mundialistas perdidas y siempre la cagan en los partidos cruciales

Son los "atlético de madrid" de los mundiales.........


.


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

Cristiano es un jugador acabado que es suplente en Portugal. Messi está siendo el jugador más brillante del mundial no se puede comparar .


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Anda ya, no hay un solo culé que le importe una mierda la eliminación de DeJong y Depay, vamos no me jodas.



Aquí tienes uno


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Lo bueno es que en el próximo partido de Argensimia no habrá un "árbitro" arrastrado ejpañol, ¿no?
> 
> ¿Qué tal está el moro de la grada? ¿Ha sobrevivido al final a los disparos de Messi?



A mi me da que Turpin podría ser buen candidato, sobretodo si eliminan a Francia. Y si no, Anthony Taylor (Inglaterra).

Me imagino que pondrán a un europeo que no haya pitado en Cuartos. Una buena opción es Orsato (Italia) o que repita el polaco calbo. Makkelie (Paises Bajos) sería un poco gné.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

croacia y argentina clasificados
@Obiwanchernobil 
la era del mamadú se ha ido a tomar por culo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Tiene narices que los argensimios se estén quejando del árbitro


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Anda ya, no hay un solo culé que le importe una mierda la eliminación de DeJong y Depay, vamos no me jodas.



Bueno para el Aleti a ver si alguien se lleva al petardo timador De Paul. 

Mañana la cuestión es si salir con el coche a celebrar la eliminación de MArruecos.


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Las prórrogas tienen que ser al primero que marque.



En realidad, al final de la prórroga debería de acabar el partido y no haber penaltis.

Al final de la prórroga debería de ganar el equipo que marcó primero, eso haría que los partidos fueran a mayor ritmo.


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Cristiano es un jugador acabado que es suplente en Portugal. Messi está siendo el jugador más brillante del mundial no se puede comparar .



El jugador más brillante del mundial? En qué mundo vives?


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La sensación que tengo con Messi a este nivel dependera más de su nivel que del rival que tenga enfrente en estos 2 partidos .



Esta selección no es mejor que las otras con las que estuvo Messi, lo que si es más ordenada, pero de calidad va justísima, si Francia está a su nivel no hay color, de hecho creo que las van a pasar canutas con Croacia.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

Ya decía yo que me sonaba.... Al loro ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Dic 2022)

Ya decía yo que me sonaba.... Al loro ¡¡¡¡


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Por lo menos han metido 3 penaltys los holandeses, nosotros ni uno



Pero es que Holanda ha tirado 5 mientras que a España sólo le dejaron tirar 3. Tú déjales tirar 5 penaltis a España que ya verás que a lo mejor meten alguno.


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Una polla como una olla.
> Católicos 20%, Protestantes 50%, el resto moros, y de otras confesiones pero en general no son religiosos.











Netherlands - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Irreligious (54.1%)
Catholic (20.1%)
Protestant (14.8%)
Muslim (5.0%)
Other (5.9%)


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Esta selección no es mejor que las otras con las que estuvo Messi, lo que si es más ordenada, pero de calidad va justísima, si Francia está a su nivel no hay color, de hecho creo que las van a pasar canutas con Croacia.



Otras argentinas tuvieron más calidad pero creo que es la mejor argentina de la últimas décadas muy ordenada , con mucho físico y con mentalidad ganadora.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Netherlands - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro los no religiosos son protestantes, que al ser posmodernos dicen que son agnósticos. Mentira.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Porque esta Messi, y en la narrativa es el bueno.



Y porque dan por hecho que los argensimios son nuestros hermanos


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Díselo a los del chiricirco, el otro dia: El fracaso de España es culpa del Barça, literal.



Yo a unos subnormales farloperos subnormales no les digo nada. Y a quien hace el minimo caso a esa gente tampoco. 
Como no me voy a poner a discutir con la cajera del super por lo que hayan dicho en el reality de T5. 
No soy tan vicioso.


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Yo estoy hecho, Argentina un país de cuarta (como España) entre los 4 mejores del mundo. Y me hubiera gustado que España gane, pero sinceramente prefiero que Argentina pierda jugando como jugó y no que gane como esa España sin huevos, sin alma y básicamente sin entender de qué va éste juego.
> 
> Argentina ya ganó, lo supo mi corazón cuando ví esta secuencia:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286845



No me ofende lo de España país de cuarta, porque con este gobierno probablemente sea verdad, eso sí, si España es de cuarta, Argentina de octava


----------



## rascachapas (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Marruecos - Portugal LO VUELVE A PITAR UN ARGENTINO.



Pues como sea como el otro ya pueden prepararse los portugueses, van a repartir mas leña los moros que en las calles de barcelona.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> que diferencia entre este partido tan entretenido y el de la mierda de la selección española con marruecos donde se dormia la gente.



Entretenido por los cojones. Te ha gustado porque eres UNA RATA PANCHA camuflada de español.

Ha sido un truñazo horrible hasta el empate.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Netherlands - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un 79,9 % de gentuza


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Dic 2022)

El weghourst este se la ha sacado hoy. Nadie habla de él y ha sido el jugador del partido


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y porque dan por hecho que los argensimios son nuestros hermanos



Todos somos hermanos


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y porque dan por hecho que los argensimios son nuestros hermanos



Si estuviera ronaldo en vez de messi en argentina...


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

por hoy se acabo el espectaculo, que disfruten el pase los argentinos, ha sido un partido de otro tiempo con testiculina, asi me gustan

y mateu que se meta el pito en los cataplines


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Lo mejor del mandrilismo en este mundial es como han pedido que tenía que haber ido Sergio Ramos looool



No, es mejor tener una selección de niñatos que a la primera dificultad se mean encima, como ha pasado, y que no han valido ni para tirar penaltis. Un equipo tiene que tener, como dice esa canción que te sonará, "veteranos y noveles", pero veteranos, no acabados como Busquets.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

De Paul ha hecho un buen partido el tiempo que ha aguantado. Molina muy bien. Me ha faltao ver un rato a Correa. Argentina tiene equipazo y se les ve un grupo. Pueden llevarse ermindial. Ya veremos


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Habla bien coño, SE LO DIJE a ustedes.
> No se LOS dije. Paleto.



Aquí decimos se los dije, y estamos entre los 4 mejores.
Te jodes si no te gusta. Y a gritar por Croacia y vivir una vida ajena, jajajaja.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Dic 2022)

Y Messi rajando del árbitro.

¡¡Qué cara más dura, macho!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> No me ofende lo de España país de cuarta, porque con este gobierno probablemente sea verdad, eso sí, si España es de cuarta, Argentina de octava



Sip, eso es lo que estos no entienden. Los más críticos con España somos siempre los españoles y sabemos la mierda que somos, pero como dices, si nosotros somos un país de mierda ellos son un pais de infinitas mierdas.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286829



Lo he visto en directo jajaja la guarra tocándose la almeja ante el mundo entero, se van a reír de ella los próximos 70 años hasta que muera


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Todos somos hermanos


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Con que no se lleve el mundial mbappesetas ya me la pela


----------



## Focus in (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Entretenido por los cojones. Te ha gustado porque eres UNA RATA PANCHA camuflada de español.
> 
> Ha sido un truñazo horrible hasta el empate.



panchO , si, claro...  tu no tienes ni puta idea de futbol, esto que hemos visto es futbol, lo de la roja o la coja es MIERDA y tu un pobre SUBNORMAL


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286829



¿Cómo lo has pillado por cierto?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Pues como sea como el otro ya pueden prepararse los portugueses, van a repartir mas leña los moros que en las calles de barcelona.



Marruecos no le puede jugar de tú a tú a Purtugal, igual que no lo podía hacer con España. Van a estar en su área igual que con España esperando que suene la flauta.


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Ahora les ha dado a los juntaletras por ser muy escrupulosos con el lenguaje cuando se refieren a Holanda, que hasta la RAE permite que se les llame Holanda coloquialmente y no Países Bajos. En cambio, no lo son tanto escribiendo esa palurdez de Qatar, en vez de Catar.


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> No me ofende lo de España país de cuarta, porque con este gobierno probablemente sea verdad, eso sí, si España es de cuarta, Argentina de octava



Y si Argentina es de 8va, España es África con paguitas de Alemania.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Cristiano es un jugador acabado que es suplente en Portugal. Messi está siendo el jugador más brillante del mundial no se puede comparar .



Para mi el mejor jugador del mundial está siendo Josko Gvardiol. Realmente estoy impresionado con este chico. 20 añitos la criatura. 
Lo digo totalmente en serio. Flipando estoy con él. Es como una mezcla de Puyol y Baresi pero en zurdo.


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y Messi rajando del árbitro.
> 
> ¡¡Qué cara más dura, macho!!



mateu es un quedabien que no queda bien con nadie, parece el tipico sociata


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> panchO , si, claro...  tu no tienes ni puta idea de futbol, esto que hemos visto es futbol, lo de la roja o la coja es MIERDA y tu un pobre SUBNORMAL



PANCHAZO DE LA PUTA PAMPA hijo de puta me cago en tus ancestros mapuches y sicilianos


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

La verdad que el seleccionador de Portugal tiene un problema con Cristiano, sin Cristiano el equipo es mejor y su sustituto metió un hattrick. Cristiano la puede liar como siga suplente. De echo no se presentó a entrenamiento el otro día .


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Marruecos no le puede jugar de tú a tú a Purtugal, igual que no lo podía hacer con España. Van a estar en su área igual que con España esperando que suene la flauta.



Portugal tiene muchos más recursos ofensivos que España.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No, es mejor tener una selección de niñatos que a la primera dificultad se mean encima, como ha pasado, y que no han valido ni para tirar penaltis. Un equipo tiene que tener, como dice esa canción que te sonará, "veteranos y noveles", pero veteranos, no acabados como Busquets.



Yo lo he dicho muchas veces: prefiero la selección de antaño dejándose la piel a un montón de niñatos pasándose el balón.


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y si Argentina es de 8va, España es África con paguitas de Alemania.



Esto no es una discusión a “tú más”, España está en la mierda, pero Argentina está peor y a hechos me remito


----------



## Manero (9 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Díselo a los del chiricirco, el otro dia: El fracaso de España es culpa del Barça, literal.



Los del chirincirco que dieron la espalda a España para lamerle el culo a Vinicius hoy han quedado retratadisimos. Que goce verlos hundidos. 

Y la guinda ha sido la bilis que han soltado al ver a Messi en las semis del Mundial. 

#BailaViniBaila
#BailaChinrincircoBaila


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

Mando cojons que se quejen de Mateu los argentinos.

Perdona la amarilla a Messi, la expulsión a Paredes, se inventa un penaltito.....


----------



## ravenare (9 Dic 2022)

Mandriles rabiando una vez más. Sus macacos brasileros out y Messi in. En especial he disfrutado la rabia de petro6, filetes ( don pimpon) y el mierda del pitufo smurf. Ah!!! y también he gozado la rabia del avi del Espanyol ( perico burbujas) el forero cincuentón. Verlos encomendarse a Luk de Jong ha sido orgasmico.

Jodeos mandrilacos. 
Y nada más.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Portugal tiene muchos más recursos ofensivos que España.



Esperemos que sea verdad y hagan lo que no hicimos nosotros.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Yo estoy hecho, Argentina un país de cuarta (como España) entre los 4 mejores del mundo. Y me hubiera gustado que España gane, pero sinceramente prefiero que Argentina pierda jugando como jugó y no que gane como esa España sin huevos, sin alma y básicamente sin entender de qué va éste juego.
> 
> Argentina ya ganó, lo supo mi corazón cuando ví esta secuencia:





jojojojojo el hambrentino diciendo que hambrentina es una pais de cuarta como España 

sois timadores y no podeis remediarlo : os levantais timando , vivis el dia timando , y os acostais timando 

si España es un pais de cuarta : hambrentina es el tercer mundo sudaca


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y porque dan por hecho que los argensimios son nuestros hermanos



Hay mucho hilo hablando del virreinato del río de la plata 

Y de no sé qué de una hispanidad


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Para mi el mejor jugador del mundial está siendo Josko Gvardiol. Realmente estoy impresionado con este chico. 20 añitos la criatura.
> Lo digo totalmente en serio. Flipando estoy con él. Es como una mezcla de Puyol y Baresi pero en zurdo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Esto no es una discusión a “tú más”, España está en la mierda, pero Argentina está peor y a hechos me remito



Déjalo, es incapaz de ver la realidad.


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo lo he dicho muchas veces: prefiero la selección de antaño dejándose la piel a un montón de niñatos pasándose el balón.



Claro. Es que la España campeona lo fue por tener calidad y suerte, no por el "estilo". En otras ocasiones no tuvieron suerte o directamente les robaron.


----------



## Antiparticula (9 Dic 2022)

Es un poco patético ver a malotes tatuados llorar como nenazas porque han perdido un partido.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Mando cojons que se quejen de Mateu los argentinos.
> 
> Perdona la amarilla a Messi, la expulsión a Paredes, se inventa un penaltito.....



La verdad que dan vergüenza ajena quejandose del arbitro


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Con que no se lleve el mundial mbappesetas ya me la pela



En 2018 se lo llevó


----------



## Metamorfosis (9 Dic 2022)

Lindos partidos los de mañana.


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> En 2018 se lo llevó



Ya, por eso no quiero que se lleve otro jaja


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

El OP se pegó un tiro en los huevos o qué?


----------



## pandiella (9 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Las prórrogas tienen que ser al primero que marque.



eso ya se probó. no funcionó


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Claro. Es que la España campeona lo fue por tener calidad y suerte, no por el "estilo". En otras ocasiones no tuvieron suerte o directamente les robaron.



Mira las declaraciones de Guti ayer. Más claro imposible.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Mando cojons que se quejen de Mateu los argentinos.
> 
> Perdona la amarilla a Messi, la expulsión a Paredes, se inventa un penaltito.....



Era penalty.


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Para mi el mejor jugador del mundial está siendo Josko Gvardiol. Realmente estoy impresionado con este chico. 20 añitos la criatura.
> Lo digo totalmente en serio. Flipando estoy con él. Es como una mezcla de Puyol y Baresi pero en zurdo.



El mejor jugador es Messi es bastante obvio solo hay que verlo jugar . Está a 2 partidos del mundial y otro balón de oro . El top 3 del mundial sería Messi -gvardiol-mpappe de momento .


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mira las declaraciones de Guti ayer. Más claro imposible.



No me he enterado de lo que ha dicho.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Lo he visto en directo jajaja la guarra tocándose la almeja ante el mundo entero, se van a reír de ella los próximos 70 años hasta que muera



Igual la meten en prisión en Qatar


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El mejor jugador es Messi es bastante obvio solo hay que verlo jugar . Está a 2 partidos del mundial y otro balón de oro . El top 3 del mundial sería Messi -gvardiol-mpappe de momento .



Es bastante mejor la rana traidora, y como madridista me duele decirlo


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Lindos partidos los de mañana.



No se yo si serán como los de hoy


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Bueno, mañana:

Portugal - Marruecos. Veremos LA REALIDAD. Nada más que decir.

Inglaterra - Francia. Esto en rugby sería un Le Crunch terrorífico, en fútbol no lo hemos visto tantas veces. Honestamente, tengo dudas sobre "preferencias". Las dos son justo las 2 europeas que peor me caen... no sé. Supongo que aceptaré lo que pase, aunque apostaría por Francia.


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Es bastante mejor la rana traidora, y como madridista me duele decirlo



Hombre para vosotros cristino ronaolywra mejor que Messi no me sorprende


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> *El mejor jugador es Messi es bastante obvio solo hay que verlo jugar* . Está a 2 partidos del mundial y otro balón de oro . El top 3 del mundial sería Messi -gvardiol-mpappe de momento .



está empatado con Pedri y Asensio, seamos justos, pero al final gana Pedri porque tiene más posesión


----------



## Glokta (9 Dic 2022)

Honor a Croacia y Don Luka Modric. Con un equipo bueno pero no espectacular y aplicando 2-3 conceptos básicos y buscando un poco de fortuna se han plantado en una final 2018 y unas semis 2022. Claro que tener el mejor mediocentro de la historia tambien ayuda

Lo malo que me da que siempre están al filo de la navaja y que como el portero o Guardiol no tengan el día les cae un saco


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El mejor jugador es Messi es bastante obvio solo hay que verlo jugar . Está a 2 partidos del mundial y otro balón de oro . El top 3 del mundial sería Messi -gvardiol-mpappe de momento .



Ya, pero Mbappe y Messi ya lo sabes.
Lo de este chico me alucina porque no lo tenia casi visto.
El fichaje por el que pagaría una millonada es por el tipo que ficha en la factoría RedBull, sea Leipzig o Salzburg.

Por cierto, tienen a un niño que se llama Sesko que me parece otra barbaridad. Esloveno creo que es.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (9 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> El Van Dyck no ha levantado la mirada del suelo en ningún momento, y era el primer penalti. Lo habrá ido a tirar por jerarquía, supongo, pero si no tienes confianza es mejor hacerte a un lado porque fallando el primero matas a tus compañeros.



Aquí ha faltado disciplina , orden y jerarquía.

Tanto fumar petas, mira lo que pasa.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> está empatado con Pedri y Asensio, seamos justos, pero al final gana Pedri porque tiene más posesión



O con ficticius con 0 goles .


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Mucha gente piensa esto: Guti explicando lo que le pasa a España... ¡y al Barça!


El exjugador del Real Madrid no pudo ser más claro en su intervención en El Chiringuito sobre la obsesión por jugar con el mismo estilo siempre.




as.com


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Honor a Croacia y Don Luka Modric. Con un equipo bueno pero no espectacular y aplicando 2-3 conceptos básicos y buscando un poco de fortuna se han plantado en una final 2018 y unas semis 2022. Claro que tener el mejor mediocentro de la historia tambien ayuda
> 
> Lo malo que me da que siempre están al filo de la navaja y que como el portero o Guardiol no tengan el día les cae un saco



Modric no es mediocentro, ¿le has visto jugar alguna vez macho?

Es interior.


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

En el mundial y Eurocopa siempre brillan jugadores desconocidos que luego en sus equipos son mediocres.


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Portugal - Marruecos. Veremos LA REALIDAD. Nada más que decir.



Como Portugal gane "fácil", más escarnio contra España.



Edu.R dijo:


> Inglaterra - Francia.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Supongo que aceptaré lo que pase



Y qué vas a hacer. Pues aguantarte.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, mañana:
> 
> 1) Portugal - Marruecos. Veremos LA REALIDAD. Nada más que decir.
> 
> 2) Inglaterra - Francia. Esto en rugby sería un Le Crunch terrorífico, en fútbol no lo hemos visto tantas veces. Honestamente, tengo dudas sobre "preferencias". Las dos son justo las 2 europeas que peor me caen... no sé. Supongo que aceptaré lo que pase, aunque apostaría por Francia.



1) Voy con el favorito

2) Voy con ... joder joder joder joder ... que alguien me saque de aquí


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

Pierde brasil y gana argentina. Por supuesto que los madridistas están más tristes que cuando perdió España xD


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> En 2018 se lo llevó



Pero entonces en la meseta se corrieron de gusto, igual que cuando nos robó la nations 

Igual que cuando CR7 y Portugal eran su segunda selección 

Pero los sediciosos son esos del nordeste que no se sienten españoles 

Pero los traidores a la patria son ciertos políticos elegidos democráticamente


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*Las vueltas de la vida*


----------



## Glokta (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Modric no es mediocentro, ¿le has visto jugar alguna vez macho?
> 
> Es interior.



Mangina que dice "no es Holanda, es Países Bajos" detected


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Hombre para vosotros cristino ronaolywra mejor que Messi no me sorprende



¿Los que lleváis el fútbol de clubes a las selecciones estáis bien de la azotea? Porque mismamente hoy el Madrid tenía futbolistas en Brasil y Croacia, además de otros equipos, y yo prefiero a Modric porque todavía juega en el Madrid, mientras que Cristiano hace años que no está.

Querer que gane Messi cuando os ha arruinado, juega en Francia y le importáis una m. es de ser bastante mongolos.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Pierde brasil y gana argentina. Por supuesto que los madridistas están más tristes que cuando perdió España xD



Anda el retrasado del foro encima es catalán. Tenía que ser.


----------



## feministaliberal (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Pierde brasil y gana argentina. Por supuesto que los madridistas están más tristes que cuando perdió España xD



Más me jodería estar en la Europa League


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Mangina que dice "no es Holanda, es Países Bajos" detected



No he dicho Países Bajos en la puta vida gañán. Si te las das de saber de fútbol y dices que es mediocentro es para echarte a patadas. Ni por equivocación dice eso alguien que sabe un poco de fútbol


----------



## Focus in (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> PANCHAZO DE LA PUTA PAMPA hijo de puta me cago en tus ancestros mapuches y sicilianos



pancha la puta desdentada de tu vieja, habria que machetearte a ti y a toda tu puta familia de degenerados borderlines


----------



## Piotr (9 Dic 2022)

A tomar por culo los brasileros. Que se dediquen a hacer vídeos gores que lo hacen muy bien


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

@Focus in de qué región panchita eres?

Andino o de la patagonia?

Mides 1,50?


----------



## Zarpa (9 Dic 2022)

LorbrinTitan dijo:


> No te flipes, hay mil países mucho peores y aficiones chungas de verdad.
> 
> Creo que los dos equipos han jugado de puta madre, podían merecer la victoria ambos, lo que es cierto que Argentina lo tenía más ganado mucho antes.



Holanda es la selección más guarra de la historia, mira las finales del Mundial78, Mundial2010, clasificación contra Portugal... se les permite mucho por prestigio pero hoy han topado con el fan nº1 de Messi en el colegio arbitral y han probado su medicina.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Pierde brasil y gana argentina. Por supuesto que los madridistas están más tristes que cuando perdió España xD



para Argentina hoy ha sido un día perfecto, porque yo sólo veía capaces a Brasil y Francia de ganarles, si mañana gana Inglaterra pues ya está, pero por fútbol gana Francia, salvo sorpresa. Otra cosa es que en ese partido, si hay incertidumbre por el resultado, va a haber pan y pedos en el oeste, los ingleses ni son Holanda ni quieren serlo


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

@Focus in te has tomado el mate con pajita pancho de mierda?


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

Mañana espero que Portugal aparte a Marruecos, con Joao dando alegría al fúmbol de portugal como viene haciendo partido a partido. y a esperar a Francia.

Quiero ver un duelo Griezmann VS Joao Félix en semis.


----------



## Piotr (9 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Mangina que dice "no es Holanda, es Países Bajos" detected



Es que Holanda es una región de países bajos, puto analfabeto. Es como llamar a España, Castilla...pues es incorrecto.


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Dos cosas:
Gracias Diego Maradona por marcar el camino.
Gracias Bangladesh por el apoyo.


----------



## Glokta (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> No he dicho Países Bajos en la puta vida gañán. Si te las das de saber de fútbol y dices que es mediocentro es para echarte a patadas. Ni por equivocación dice eso alguien que sabe un poco de fútbol



Has querido dártelas de Maldini por "ej que juega 5 metros a derecha/izquierda respecto a la linea del centro del campo, no egh mediocentro" y has salido trasquilado.


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Los que lleváis el fútbol de clubes a las selecciones estáis bien de la azotea? Porque mismamente hoy el Madrid tenía futbolistas en Brasil y Croacia, además de otros equipos, y yo prefiero a Modric porque todavía juega en el Madrid, mientras que Cristiano hace años que no está.
> 
> Querer que gane Messi cuando os ha arruinado, juega en Francia y le importáis una m. es de ser bastante mongolos.



Bueno vosotros sois los primeros que no sabéis diferenciar celebrando la eliminación de España, porque hay mayoría de jugadores del barca y el entrenador es luis Enrique


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

@Focus in tráeme las zapatillas y un coñac panchito sirviente de españoles

Sabes cocinar alfajores de dulce de leche hermano pancho argentino de mierda?


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

si o k?


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

A ver, no hagáis analogías con los clubes.

Ocasionalmente puede pasar que algún jugador te caiga simpático sumado a que el pais de alguna manera mola, y quieres que gane (O al revés).

Di Maria también ha jugado en el Real Madrid, por ejemplo. O Pepe... o Achraf... vamos, es que si me pongo a mirar, en casi todos los paises que quedan hay jugadores que han sido o son del Real Madrid.  

Yo aquí miro por paises. Lo primero ha de ganar un europeo. Y luego ya dentro de los europeos hay rankings de preferencia. Ya puede jugar la final Brasil con Militao Casemiro, Vinicius y Rodrigo contra Italia, que voy a ir con Italia. Podría haber alguna excepción si es una sudamericana simpática como Uruguay contra Inglaterra, en ese caso iría con Uruguay, pero son ejemplos muy rebuscados.


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Bueno vosotros sois los primeros que no sabéis diferenciar celebrando la eliminación de España, porque hay mayoría de jugadores del barca y el entrenador es luis Enrique



Yo no he celebrado la eliminación de España, pero es comprensible que mucha gente se alegre de quitarse de encima a ese necio de seleccionador que dice cosas como que quiere que el portero juegue en corto con los defensas cuando los rivales le están presionando, y así nos empató Japón. Todos los entrenadores que hacen lo contrario están equivocados menos él, pues se ha visto que no.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

@Focus in por qué las ratas panchas solo tenéis barbacoas paco como gastronomía nacional y encima los llamáis asados siendo putas barbacoas?


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

La justicia poética es que los madridistas que iban contra su país España, y apoyaban a Brasil se tragen un mundial de Messi . Seria apoteósico


----------



## Glokta (9 Dic 2022)

Piotr dijo:


> Es que Holanda es una región de países bajos, puto analfabeto. Es como llamar a España, Castilla...pues es incorrecto.



Otro mangina detected

No hay normas establecidas para nombrar países en otros idiomas. Exijo entonces que todos digan España con la ñ porque Spagna, Spain o Espagne me parecen de cateto


----------



## JAGGER (9 Dic 2022)

Último momento: la gente fue a festejar a la casa de Maradona.


----------



## Hermericus (9 Dic 2022)

Croacia no tiró a puerta en todo el partido, 120 minutos, y el gol fue en un rebote.

Manda huevos....

Está en semis y solo ha ganado un partido , a Canada.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La justicia poética es que los madridistas que iban contra su país España, y apoyaban a Brasil se tragen un mundial de Messi . Seria apoteósico



Este gasta un retraso del doce. Es el que dice que la bruja Olona está buenísima. Debe ser el de la foto y se follaría a su madre si la pillara fregando.


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Yo no he celebrado la eliminación de España, pero es comprensible que mucha gente se alegre de quitarse de encima a ese necio de seleccionador que dice cosas como que quiere que el portero juegue en corto con los defensas cuando los rivales le están presionando, y así nos empató Japón. Todos los entrenadores que hacen lo contrario están equivocados menos él, pues se ha visto que no.



Bueno los madridistas y los medios deportivos han celebrado la derrota de España y han soltado todo su odio metiéndose con Luis Enrique y los jugadores del barca . La derrota de brasil les ha fastidiado más xD


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

tendrás un curro de fracasaos. Ten ánimo y no decaigas


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Dic 2022)

Yo sabía que fuera cual fuera el resultado del partido habría un triunfador, Mateu


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*Brasil y los gatos, enemigos naturales*


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

Que va que va solo hay que ver las redes sociales tras la eliminación de España faltando el respeto a Luis Enrique y los jugadores del barca . Y soltando todo el odio que teníais dentro .


----------



## Manero (9 Dic 2022)

Para mañana el gran interés está en ver si la gitanilla de Madeira vuelve a coger una de sus rabietas porque su sustituto marca un hattrick mientras el chupa banquillo. 

Ese egocéntrico es capaz de no celebrar el título si lo gana Portugal si el no ha sido el protagonista.


----------



## Smurf (9 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Has querido dártelas de Maldini por "ej que juega 5 metros a derecha/izquierda respecto a la linea del centro del campo, no egh mediocentro" y has salido trasquilado.



He salido treasquilado de dónde subnormal. Decir mediocentro es ser retrasado mental y hablar de fútbol como tu madre, eres tontísimo.

Es que encima no tienes ni puta idea de lo que es ser mediocentro. Pero ni puta idea.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Dic 2022)

pero tú estás bien?


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Bueno los madridistas y los medios deportivos han celebrado la derrota de España y han soltado todo su odio metiéndose con Luis Enrique y los jugadores del barca . La derrota de brasil les ha fastidiado más xD



Algo habrá hecho mal Luis Enrique cuando es la primera vez desde que tengo uso de razón que hay una parte de la afición que no "conectaba" con el equipo nacional.

En 2010, cuando la rivalidad Barcelona - Real Madrid estaba en su máximo apogeo, nadie del Real Madrid le deseaba nada malo a la selección. Estábamos todos a una. 

No tengo nada más que decir.


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Para mañana el gran interés está en ver si la gitanilla de Madeira vuelve a coger una de sus rabietas porque su sustituto marca un hattrick mientras el chupa banquillo.
> 
> Ese egocéntrico es capaz de no celebrar el título si lo gana Portugal si el no ha sido el protagonista.



Te imaginas que Portugal llega a la final y CR7 sigue suplente brutal . Seria brutal que Portugal ganará el mundial con CR7 de suplente y siendo residual en el equipo


----------



## Glokta (9 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> He salido treasquilado de dónde subnormal. Decir mediocentro es ser retrasado mental y hablar de fútbol como tu madre, eres tontísimo.
> 
> Es que encima no tienes ni puta idea de lo que es ser mediocentro. Pero ni puta idea.


----------



## ravenare (9 Dic 2022)

Tu tal vez no, muchos de este hilo si.


----------



## Torosalvaje (9 Dic 2022)

Messi se está dejando el alma para ganar el Mundial. Es su última oportunidad y lo va a dar todo .
El resto de la temporada a jugar andando con el PSG en la liga de granjeros y a sacarle 20 puntos al siguiente como siempre.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Te imaginas que Portugal llega a la final y CR7 sigue suplente brutal . Seria brutal que Portugal ganará el mundial con CR7 de suplente y siendo residual en el equipo



Y con Messi de titular.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Claro, no te comas el coco tío.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Algo habrá hecho mal Luis Enrique cuando es la primera vez desde que tengo uso de razón que hay una parte de la afición que no "conectaba" con el equipo nacional.
> 
> En 2010, cuando la rivalidad Barcelona - Real Madrid estaba en su máximo apogeo, nadie del Real Madrid le deseaba nada malo a la selección. Estábamos todos a una.
> 
> No tengo nada más que decir.



Una parte de la afición no ,los madridistas que iban contra España y van de patriotas metiéndose con los jugadores del barca y luis Enrique y yendo con Brasil .


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Es que no tenemos cerca una Alemania que nos dé de comer.


----------



## Mr.Foster (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


>



Se queja de Van Dijk, no del reincidente boludo.



Charo afgana dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286887



Aquí es cuando Mateu Lahoz ha dejado claro que se pita diferente según quien seas


----------



## petro6 (10 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Tu tal vez no, muchos de este hilo si.



Por supuesto, cualquier madridista que se precie no puede ser seguidor de una selección que tiene cómo entrenador a un paleto antimadridista independentista vendepatrias de mierda.


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Si Messi gana el mundial y su 8 octavo balón de oro . Será el karma de los madridistas por ir contra España


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Dic 2022)

muhahhahahahahaha


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Por supuesto, cualquier madridista que se precie no puede ser seguidor de una selección que tiene cómo entrenador a un paleto antimadridista independentista vendepatrias de mierda.



Pues eso los madridistas iban contra España .


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Messi se está dejando el alma para ganar el Mundial. Es su última oportunidad y lo va a dar todo .
> El resto de la temporada a jugar andando con el PSG en la liga de granjeros y a sacarle 20 puntos al siguiente como siempre.



es capaz de ganarle él solo a Inglaterra ( si se diese el caso de que jugaran ), salir luego nadando hasta llegar a las malvinas y echar a los ingleses de las Falkland


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Pues la mayoría de madridistas están hundidos con la derrota de brasil y la victoria de argentina xD


----------



## Smurf (10 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286885



Y sigue el retrasao, si estás humillado puto ridículo que hablas de fútbol sin saber ni lo que es ser mediocentro que lo sabe hasta tu madre.


----------



## petro6 (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Pues eso los madridistas iban contra España .



Esa mierda no es España, era La Masía de Luis Amunike.


----------



## Hermericus (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Es que no tenemos cerca una Alemania que nos dé de comer.



No os da de comer ni Argentina, que tranquilamente podria hacerlo a 500.000.000


----------



## Smurf (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Pues la mayoría de madridistas están hundidos con la derrota de brasil y la victoria de argentina xD



A los madridistas nos alegra que haya pasado Croacia, no somos tan infantiles y retrasados como los catalufos con Messi.

La victoria de Argentina le jode a todo el planeta porque no os traga ni dios


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Esa mierda no es España, era La Masía de Luis Amunike.



Que patriota yendo contra España xD


----------



## petro6 (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Pues la mayoría de madridistas están hundidos con la derrota de brasil y la victoria de argentina xD



No tienes ni puta idea de lo que dices jajaja


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Mi pronópstico es Argentina VS Portugal en la final

Bueno, en realidac no lo sé, pero me molaría.

También me molaría mucho Argentina VS Francia

Espero que los argentinos no se confíen con Croacia. 
Y mañana Portugal a por los morunos sin contemplaciones.
El partido de Francia confío en Griezmann, que además tienen equipazo. Espero que no se dejen avasallar por los ingleses


----------



## Smurf (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Pues la mayoría de madridistas están hundidos con la derrota de brasil y la victoria de argentina xD



Por cierto que messi se fue del Barcelona por pasta porque ya no le podíais pagar y pasó de vuestro culo y le seguís comiendo el micropene al hobbit culotobillos.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Se queja de Van Dijk, no del reincidente boludo.
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí es cuando Mateu Lahoz ha dejado claro que se pita diferente según quien seas



Lo pongo por el vídeo, no por lo que dice el del mensaje,

es obvio que entra a matar y después pega balonazo.


----------



## guanoincoming (10 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> No he dicho Países Bajos en la puta vida gañán. Si te las das de saber de fútbol y dices que es mediocentro es para echarte a patadas. Ni por equivocación dice eso alguien que sabe un poco de fútbol



Ni países bajos, ni holanda, hostia,es país de herejes siempre protestando.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No os da d ecomeer ni Argentina, que tranquilamente podria hacerlo a 500.000



Verdad, pensar que Argentina le dió de comer a España cuando se mataban entre vosotros.
En fin, las épocas cambian...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

me sorprende que haya gente que ponga en duda el compromiso de CR7 con Portugal, no sé en qué se basan


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Yo iba con España pero como se ha eliminado voy con argentina. Los madridistas iban con Brasil que se ha eliminado hoy y contra España la selección de su país .


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Estoy buscando un empujón muy claro en el área de Argentina a un holandés,

pero no hay nada, ni pusieron repetición,

en directo me pareció penalazo.


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Ya los madridistas iban con Brasil y Croacia y contra España


----------



## Phoenician (10 Dic 2022)

Mateu progre subnormal:

Les pita sibilinamente a favor a Messi y a los conchudos de su madre y encima le ponen a parir en todos los medios... Jajajaja!


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*Messi no tiene piedad con Mateu*

El capitán de Argentina cargó contra el árbitro español por su actuación en el partido contra Países Bajos: "La FIFA no puede poner un árbitro así"


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Pues eso los madridistas iban contra España .



En este régimen se intenta poner boca abajo todo, así que ahora os inventáis que los madridistas (aficionados del Real Madrid, el equipo de España) quieren que pierda España, mientras que los aficionados de un club separatista van a favor de España.

Lo raro no es que hayan eliminado a España. Lo raro es que haya llegado a donde ha llegado con un entrenador que tiene imbuído en su mentalidad el carácter perdedor + soberbia + necedad. Como Xavi, otro igual, soberbio, necio y perdedor. Doblemente necios porque pierden y siguen erre que erre. Pues mejor para los demás.


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


>



Es llamativo comparar esta tangana con la mini-tangana del partido de España.

En la del otro día, un moroco le busca la boca a Gavi mientras otros 2-3 vacilan a Jordi Alba, con el asperger de Dani Olmo de espectador privilegiado. El resto de futbolistas españoles aparecen ANDANDO Y PARA SEPARAR, en plan oenegé. Buen rollito, vamos a llevarnos bien, we are the world, we are the children y tal y cual. 

En el vídeo que acaba de compartir el conflorero, TODOS los futbolistas argentinos y holandeses acuden corriendo a empujarse y a mentarse a la madre. 

El otro fútbol, que decía (creo) Aragonés. La diferencia entre un equipo de hombres y uno de nenazas.


----------



## Tocalli (10 Dic 2022)

Vamos Argentina carajo, que la sigan chupando!!!!!11!!!


----------



## Th89 (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Pues la mayoría de madridistas están hundidos con la derrota de brasil y la victoria de argentina xD



Entre los favelarios y don Luka Modric la elección era fácil.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Verdad, pensar que Argentina le dió de comer a España cuando se mataban entre vosotros.
> En fin, las épocas cambian...




eso fueron 3 años de guerra y pocos mas de posguerra

vosotros los argentinos llevais un minimo de 50 años en democracia-dictadura pero sin guerra siendo el nido de la corrupcion tercermundista de america pidiendo a la comunidad internacional que os den de comer : empezando por España y la cantidad de argentinos que venís aquí , que encima os sumais con el resto de sudamericanos que llenan España


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Los madridistas eufóricos por la eliminación de España y hoy se elimina brasil su selección y Messi a 2 partidos del mundial . El karma


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286887



¿Pero cuántas manos ha hecho el tipejo ese a lo largo de su carrera?


----------



## Smurf (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Verdad, pensar que Argentina le dió de comer a España cuando se mataban entre vosotros.
> En fin, las épocas cambian...



No tenéis comida ni para vosotros pobres tercermundistas de mierda qué cojones vais a dar de comer a nadie si sois puta gentuza


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Verdad, pensar que Argentina le dió de comer a España cuando se mataban entre vosotros.
> En fin, las épocas cambian...



España está con argentina ni caso a los 4 madridistas con miedo a que Messi levante la copa del mundo .


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Algo habrá hecho mal Luis Enrique cuando es la primera vez desde que tengo uso de razón que hay una parte de la afición que no "conectaba" con el equipo nacional.
> 
> En 2010, cuando la rivalidad Barcelona - Real Madrid estaba en su máximo apogeo, nadie del Real Madrid le deseaba nada malo a la selección. Estábamos todos a una.
> 
> No tengo nada más que decir.



De eso nada ¿eh? aqui en este foro sin ir más lejos había en 2010 varios como por ejemplo Limón que querían que ganara Portugal por Cristiano o Francia por Benzemá aunque luego no le convocaron...

vamos que seguían a los extranjeros del madrí con especial atención en el follamoros de Penaldo. De España sólo echaban pestes


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Si según los madridista el barca ha perdido con la eliminación de España . Con esa lógica el barca ganó el mundial con España ya que eran mayoría. Ellos mismos se retratan xD


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

El Rodrygo hoy se ha lucido con ese pelo oxigenao. 

Quién le ha hecho eso? han sentao al ficticius pa poner al Rodrygo ese, que se le había subido a la cabeza y se ha estampao en el penalti.

jajajaja


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Tu tal vez no, muchos de este hilo si.



La realidad es que todo el mundo iba con España. Otra cosa es que cuando son eliminados y de manera ridícula, pues ahí sí aprovechamos para sacar todos los trapos sucios contra Luis Enrique y su "estilo" perdedor, y reirnos de él, pero no antes.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

*ALCAZARQUIVIR 2.0 IS COMING.*


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Ferra torres 2 goles , ficticius junior 0 goles . Datos no opiniones


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Mateu progre subnormal:
> 
> Les pita sibilinamente a favor a Messi y a los conchudos de su madre y encima le ponen a parir en todos los medios... Jajajaja!






xilebo dijo:


> *Messi no tiene piedad con Mateu*
> 
> El capitán de Argentina cargó contra el árbitro español por su actuación en el partido contra Países Bajos: "La FIFA no puede poner un árbitro así"



No puedes poner a un calbo buenrollista a pitar estos partidos, es como llevar de seleccionador a _la idea e_n vez de a una persona, pues lo mismo


----------



## Tocalli (10 Dic 2022)

Tenemos que apoyar a Argentina en lo que falta de mundial , paises hermanos.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

No prometo oro, sólo el moro (la realidad).

Mañana Marruecos gana a Portugal como sea.

Inglaterra y Francia en penales, y no sabría decir ganador.

Croacia vs Argentina gana CROACIA, nuevamente en penaltis.


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ya los madridistas iban con Brasil y Croacia y contra España



Otro obsesivo que repite mil veces lo mismo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Eso le pasa a Brasil por dejar fuera de la lista a Cunha y llevarse a Ficticius y Rodrygo oxigenao


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Otro obsesivo que repite mil veces lo mismo.



Es cierto, el chiringuito saba asco, menuda parcialidad más repugnante. En especial para los que apoyamos a equipos de blancos y purasangres como el yugoslavo aka croata.


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Eso le pasa a Brasil por dejar fuera de la lista a Cunha y llevarse a Ficticius y Rodrygo oxigenao



Rodrigo con ese pelo parece como cuando juegas al estrit faiter y al elegir a dhalsim dejas pulsado patada media.
Buenas noches


----------



## ravenare (10 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Por supuesto, cualquier madridista que se precie no puede ser seguidor de una selección que tiene cómo entrenador a un paleto antimadridista independentista vendepatrias de mierda.



Pues ya ves que hay madridistas que no piensan como tu. Yo al seguidor del Madrid como Edu un tío cabal se le respeta. Están los seguidores del Madrid y los Mandriles y tú eres uno de los segundos. 

Mandril y nada más.
Y nada maaas.
Puto Mandril 
Esto es pa tiiiii ( platanito).


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Se creen que ermondial es lo mismo que ir con la camiseta del magias


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

El chiringuito y la cope representan al Madrid medio con brasil , Croacia y Portugal y contra España y argentina .


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El chiringuito y la cope representan al Madrid medio con brasil , Croacia y Portugal y contra España y argentina .



No se si contra España, pero que con Brasil estaban eso es inegable. Me cago en la puta, es que es injustificable, si hay más jugadores del Madrid en Croacia. Supongo q será afán follapanchimoronegros.


----------



## ravenare (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si según los madridista el barca ha perdido con la eliminación de España . Con esa lógica el barca ganó el mundial con España ya que eran mayoría. Ellos mismos se retratan xD



Brutality.


----------



## Phoenician (10 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Por supuesto, cualquier madridista que se precie no puede ser seguidor de una selección que tiene cómo entrenador a un paleto antimadridista independentista vendepatrias de mierda.



Los madridistas siempre con España. Pero si la selección es secuestrada por los putos supremacistas catalanes separatistas de mierda entonces que le den por culo a la selección y... ARRIBA ESPAÑA!


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Nominaos al premio golden pipi caca
Pedri y Gavi


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> No se si contra España, pero que con Brasil estaban eso es inegable. Me cago en la puta, es que es injustificable, si hay más jugadores del Madrid en Croacia. Supongo q será afán follapanchimoronegros.



Si celebraban más los goles de brasil que los de España xD


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Los madridistas siempre con España. Pero si la selección es secuestrada por los putos supremacistas catalanes separatistas de mierda entonces que le den por culo a la selección y... ARRIBA ESPAÑA!



Vamos que solo apoyan a España si van madridistas . Que patriotas xD


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (10 Dic 2022)

Esto se lo dice a Lahoz?


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Los madridistas siempre con España. Pero si la selección es secuestrada por los putos supremacistas catalanes separatistas de mierda entonces que le den por culo a la selección y... ARRIBA ESPAÑA!



El seleccionador de mierda Luis Truñique es que lo ficharon adrede. Un hijo de puta guardiolista culerdo indepe y sociata destinado a reventar la selección, metiendo a querubines como Gavi o Rodri, que no miden ni 1.75, contra un mundial y un juego contemporáneo que precisamente se trata de correr hacia la portería y sobretodo de empotrar y tirar al contrario en combate cuerpo a cuerpo, Batalla de Belgrado style.


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Messi no tiene piedad con Mateu*
> 
> El capitán de Argentina cargó contra el árbitro español por su actuación en el partido contra Países Bajos: "La FIFA no puede poner un árbitro así"



No sé de qué se queja. He llegado al final del segundo tiempo y la falta al borde del área la ha hecho un compañero suyo que iba a tope de revoluciones de lo nervioso que estaba y se ha llevado por delante a un holandés.

Es falta y hay que pitarla, del penalti regalado contra Polonia no dice ni pío claro...seguro que prefiere uno así que pita penalti con la jugada acabada cuando él mismo la echa fuera

Ah y si al sacar la falta el rival se ha burlado de ellos al anotar el gol pues haber estado más listos


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Madridistas insultando y mofandose de los jugadores de su país como Ferran ,Gavi y pedri y alabando a ficticius con 0 goles .Que patriotas xD


----------



## Phoenician (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Vamos que solo apoyan a España si van madridistas . Que patriotas xD



Tú eres un puto subnormal cuneteable al 100%.

ARRIBA ESPAÑA limpia de basura tironucable!


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> eso fueron 3 años de guerra y pocos mas de posguerra
> 
> vosotros los argentinos llevais un minimo de 50 años en democracia-dictadura pero sin guerra siendo el nido de la corrupcion tercermundista de america pidiendo a la comunidad internacional que os den de comer : empezando por España y la cantidad de argentinos que venís aquí , que encima os sumais con el resto de sudamericanos que llenan España



Los argentinos que van son descendientes de los que vinieron...
Ahora sigue sollozando.


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Se nota que las críticas y los insultos de los madridistas a la selección y luis Enrique ,Ferran ,Gavi son deportivas y no hay odio . No es porque sean del barca xD


----------



## ravenare (10 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


>



Ostia Coto aún sigue vivo? .
Ese tatuaje en el melón que se hizo me recuerda a las pegatinas del Need For Speed de la PS1. Que lamentable. Supongo que será otro Mandril.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Messi no tiene piedad con Mateu*
> 
> El capitán de Argentina cargó contra el árbitro español por su actuación en el partido contra Países Bajos: "La FIFA no puede poner un árbitro así"



Hoy en día ni las pvtas tragan tanto como Mateo Lahez


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> No tenéis comida ni para vosotros pobres tercermundistas de mierda qué cojones vais a dar de comer a nadie si sois puta gentuza



Jajajaja, qué ignorante. Y así juegan, que una cosa lleva a la otra.


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Tú eres un puto subnormal cuneteable al 100%.
> 
> ARRIBA ESPAÑA limpia de basura tironucable!



Ser de España = madridista . Si no eres del real Madrid no eres de España y vas con brasil y Portugal . Que patriota xD


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, qué ignorante. Y así juegan, que una cosa lleva a la otra.



Tío que en boludolandia es verano y de día, vete a la playa a bajar humos


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

Merecida la clasificación de Argentina, al contrario que la mierda de cagones leñeros croatas.

Y ahora todos los merengones me coméis los cojones...me tomaré otro lingotazo de Southern Comfort mientras leo como rabiáis...continuad, es altamente loleante.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hoy en día ni las pvtas tragan tanto como Mateo Lahez



toda España estamos con Mateu, ha hecho un arbitraje brillante ...



...

o bueno, por lo menos algo le brillaba


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

De momento pa mí los fantásticos dermondial son

Bembapieses
Griezmann
Joao Félix
Messi


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Gavi y pedri



Joder es que son querubines que no miden 1.75. Hace 15 años podías permitirte el tener a renacuajos de esos, como el Iniesta(bastante más maduro) o el Casillas, pero es que ahora si no tienen 1.80 y/o una masa muscular hipertrofiada o al menos muy tonificada, es que no pueden hacer nada.
Pero bueno, a mi me ha dado asco la verdad el chiringuito apoyando a Brasil.


----------



## Smurf (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, qué ignorante. Y así juegan, que una cosa lleva a la otra.



Y en España no tenemos JUDÍOS como tú hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*Messi en el Mundial*


----------



## Octubrista (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ya decía yo que me sonaba.... Al loro ¡¡¡¡



Argentina se lo hizo parecido a Inglaterra:


----------



## Phoenician (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ser de España = madridista . Si no eres del real Madrid no eres de España y vas con brasil y Portugal . Que patriota xD



Mi patriotismo lo demuestro si te meto un octavo de ostia y te reviento los sesos.


----------



## manutartufo (10 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Esto se lo dice a Lahoz?



El media ostia este... Se pone así de sobrado porque está la cámara de testigo.


----------



## Th89 (10 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Esto se lo dice a Lahoz?



Dicen que a Werghost, porque le ha pedido la camiseta y no se la ha dado.

Menudo flipaillo el enano, si le sacará dos cabezas


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Joder es que son querubines que no miden 1.75. Hace 15 años podías permitirte el tener a renacuajos de esos, como el Casillas (bastante más maduro) o el Casillas, pero es que ahora si no tienen 1.80 y/o una masa muscular hipertrofiada o al menos muy tonificada, es que no pueden hacer nada.
> Pero bueno, a mi me ha dado asco la verdad el chiringuito apoyando a Brasil.



Si insultan y odian a Gavi ,pedri y Ferran no es por temas deportivos es porque son y juegan en el barca xD


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Los argentinos que van son descendientes de los que vinieron...
> Ahora sigue sollozando.




los argentinos no os cansais de timar ¿eh? 

los hambrentinos estais llenando España y pretendes decir que son nuestros familiares españoles que fueron a hambrentina hace unos años (¿a que?) y ahora vuelven jojojojojo claro que si 

ahora sigue sollozando en tu pais tercermundista y corrupto : pero quedate alli , no vengas a España ¿o estás ya aqui?


----------



## benitocamelaa (10 Dic 2022)

Mefo a Irene Montero


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

Mirándolo así, gol de un rubio saltando por encima de Hakim. Joder


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> El media ostia este... Se pone así de sobrado porque está la cámara de testigo.



Ver a Menssi llamando bobo a alguien es digno de verse.


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Mi patriotismo lo demuestro si te meto un octavo de ostia y te reviento los sesos.



Venga a seguir apoyando a Portugal que hoy se elimino ficticius . Patriota xD


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Yo estoy flipando con los argentinos... no sé que partido han visto. Un partido con 48 faltas  y 13 tarjetas amarillas, bastante que no se le ha terminado de ir de las manos a Mateu Lahoz con toda la cera que han dado los argentinos. Además les ha pitado un penalty a favor.

Que la FIFA no puede poner un árbitro asi, en fin... nada, que en la final el árbitro será inglés y tampoco se podrá, que todos los paises les tienen manía.


----------



## Dave Bowman (10 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Joder es que son querubines que no miden 1.75. Hace 15 años podías permitirte el tener a renacuajos de esos, como el Iniesta(bastante más maduro) o el Casillas, pero es que ahora si no tienen 1.80 y/o una masa muscular hipertrofiada o al menos muy tonificada, es que no pueden hacer nada.
> Pero bueno, a mi me ha dado asco la verdad el chiringuito apoyando a Brasil.



Hazte el favor de dejar de decir gilipolleces, anda


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Miro las RRSS y está lleno de hezpañordos animando a Argensida.

"Ánimo a nuestros hermanos argentinos" 

Esta gente es subnormal?
No leen la opinión que tienen de los gashegos esos simios?

También veo que la mayoría de subnormales lamentan la salida de Luis Tabique.
Que quieren pipicaca inservible hasta la eternidad?

Es curioso que burbuja es totalmente opuesto al resto del internec,
en cualquier tema...fútbol, plandemia, política, etc, etc.

Joder, eso de ahí afuera es Matrix.


----------



## benitocamelaa (10 Dic 2022)

El gol no ha sido de Argentina. Ha sido del Atlético de Madrid.


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Miro las RRSS y está lleno de hezpañordos animando a Argensida.
> 
> "Ánimo a nuestros hermanos argentinos"
> 
> ...



Madridista medio que odia a Argentina y España y apoyaba a la brasil de ficticius. Que patriota


----------



## lamamadelamama (10 Dic 2022)

estáis mas contentos por poder reíros de los madridistas que por que el enano hormonado haya ganado. No sé quién está más obsesionado con quién


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

se juegan mañana Inglaterra y Francia pasar a la final ? 
o confiáis en Foryourgal ?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Dicen que a Werghost, porque le ha pedido la camiseta y no se la ha dado.
> 
> Menudo flipaillo el enano, si le sacará dos cabezas



Quien a quien?


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si insultan y odian a Gavi ,pedri y Ferran no es por temas deportivos es porque son y juegan en el barca xD



Me cago en todo tío. Es q es evidente macho, no se puede meter a chavalillos de 18 o 20 tacos con una estatura de mujer a pelear en un mundial. Eso en una liga nacional todavía, pero en un mundial... 
Que ya no vivimos en 2008, que han pasado 14 años del tiki taka y el Barsa como equipo invencible. Ahora tenemos una España que desde 2014 y con la honrosa excepción de 2021 (porque precisamente se abandonó el tiki taka en mayor o menor medida) no pasa de octavos, joder.
Con lo fácil que es encontrar a querubines de 1.85 mazados de gimnasio. Con esos España estaría ya en semifinales.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No sé de qué se queja. He llegado al final del segundo tiempo y la falta al borde del área la ha hecho un compañero suyo que iba a tope de revoluciones de lo nervioso que estaba y se ha llevado por delante a un holandés.
> 
> Es falta y hay que pitarla, del penalti regalado contra Polonia no dice ni pío claro...seguro que prefiere uno así que pita penalti con la jugada acabada cuando él mismo la echa fuera
> 
> Ah y si al sacar la falta el rival se ha burlado de ellos al anotar el gol pues haber estado más listos



Algo de razón tienes, pero el problema de estos payasos con silbato es que enmierdan un partido desde el primer minuto y ya nada es como debería ser. Si los holandeses se quejaran del árbitro (lo desconozco) también tendrían razón.

Arruinó un partido magnífico de 90 minutos. Lo hizo mierda, ese hombre no puede arbitrar este nivel de fútbol.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

a todo esto : ¿cuantos hambrentinos por tarjetas amarillas no juegan contra Croacia?


----------



## lamamadelamama (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Verdad, pensar que Argentina le dió de comer a España cuando se mataban entre vosotros.
> En fin, las épocas cambian...



te crees lo que dices o lo dices solo por tocar los cojones? Jajajajaja


----------



## Metamorfosis (10 Dic 2022)

Sinceramente, a Croacia no me la quería enfrentar, no por miedo, es que es un país que me encanta y admiro mucho deportivamente, tanto en el fútbol como básquet. De Europa es al que mas admiración le tengo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Francia tiene a dos fantásticos que son Bembapieses y Griezmann y eso es mucho, pero es que además tiene to un equipazo asombroso.

Portugal también. Tienen a una Cristi decadente que necesita vacaciones, pero también tienen equipazo y a Joao Félix, que les sube de nivel.

Argentina me gusta bastante como jueban al fúmbol y parece que tienen un grupo.y eso es mu importante. Con Messi en forma que es mucho.

De las demás no sé si los ingleses podrán plantar cara a Francia, ni idea. Croacia nunca se sabe pero me parece que ya han hecho méritos suficientes para estar donde están pero Argentina puede con Croacia me parece. Y si los morunos se cargan a los portugueses, que lo dudo mucho, me sorprendería y disgustaría.


----------



## Th89 (10 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Quien a quien?



El neerlandés a pecho frío, y al hormonas no le ha salido de los huevos dársela.

El seny lo aprendió bien en Can Barça.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Dic 2022)

a mí el Werghost este me hs caído de puta madre.

Sale, mete gol, anima a los suyos. Mete en el descuento el empate. En la tanda de penalties se le veia confiado y lo mete. Y al final Messi le llama "bobo"

Es de las pocas veces que se ve un rival de Messi que no parece un filial


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> los argentinos no os cansais de timar ¿eh?
> 
> los hambrentinos estais llenando España y pretendes decir que son nuestros familiares españoles que fueron a hambrentina hace unos años (¿a que?) y ahora vuelven jojojojojo claro que si
> 
> ahora sigue sollozando en tu pais tercermundista y corrupto : pero quedate alli , no vengas a España ¿o estás ya aqui?



Me va muy bien aquí, gracias.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Sinceramente, a Croacia no me la quería enfrentar, no por miedo, es que es un país que me encanta y admiro mucho deportivamente, tanto en el fútbol como básquet. De Europa es al que mas admiración le tengo.




a partir del martes te caerán un poco peor


----------



## lamamadelamama (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Me va muy bien aquí, gracias.



este es un troll y vive en Getafe fijo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> a todo esto : ¿cuantos hambrentinos por tarjetas amarillas no juegan contra Croacia?



Creo que solo uno, y el resto de tarjetas se limpian, o sea que no han valido para nada


----------



## Ritalapollera (10 Dic 2022)

Los argentinos demostrando la escoria que son...joder qué atajo de impresentables. No saben ni ganar ni perder. Encima regalándoles el partido y campeonato.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Madridista medio que odia a Argentina y España y apoyaba a la brasil de ficticius. Que patriota



Soy del Barça,

no todo el mundo ve esto como una guerra de clubes,

ni puta idea


----------



## Visilleras (10 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286829


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> a todo esto : ¿cuantos hambrentinos por tarjetas amarillas no juegan contra Croacia?



Solo Marcos Acuña y Gonzalo Montiel. El resto de tarjetas se limpian.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Me va muy bien aquí, gracias.



se ve que al resto de tus compatriotas argentinos que vienen a España no, de nada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Metamorfosis (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> a partir del martes te caerán un poco peor



Pues dudo que tan mal como a ti Marruecos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> El neerlandés a pecho frío, y al hormonas no le ha salido de los huevos dársela.



no es por nada, pero hay que ser tonto por pedir la camiseta después de un partido así, y más tonto todavía por mosquearse si no te la da, estos holandeses son unos empanaos


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Creo que solo uno, y el resto de tarjetas se limpian, o sea que no han valido para nada



Con estas cosas hay que saber jugar. En la fase de grupos a Argentina solo le sacaron 2 amarillas en 3 partidos, y hoy les han sacado 9.  Claro, las de hoy dan igual si no tenías ninguna.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Los argentinos demostrando la escoria que son...joder qué atajo de impresentables. No saben ni ganar ni perder. Encima regalándoles el partido y campeonato.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Los españoles demostraron nuevamente que solo saben perder y llorar. Se les da bien


----------



## Phoenician (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Miro las RRSS y está lleno de hezpañordos animando a Argensida.
> 
> "Ánimo a nuestros hermanos argentinos"
> 
> ...



Son todos progres subnormales como Mateu Lahoz que con un arbitraje sibilino les ayuda a pasar a semis y encima luego le ponen a parir en los medios, como los sudacas que llaman gashegos a los progres subnormales que les apoyan... Jajajaja!


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



El hijoputa del enano encima raja de Mateu


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

La cristi tampoco hay que descartarla, que lo mismo te resuelve un partido, le da un telele de los suyos y te la lía. Pero lleva ya rato largo bastante decadente y su descanso ha mejorao mucho el juebo de Portugal.


----------



## Th89 (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> no es por nada, pero hay que ser tonto por pedir la camiseta después de un partido así, y más tonto todavía por mosquearse si no te la da, estos holandeses son unos empanaos



Estamos de acuerdo, pero si en vez de Messi es Cr7 ya tienen tertulia en el chiringo para una semana.


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Leo Messi a 2 partidos de hacer historia y ganar el mundial y otro balón de oro . d10s


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> no es por nada, pero hay que ser tonto por pedir la camiseta después de un partido así, y más tonto todavía por mosquearse si no te la da, estos holandeses son unos empanaos



Luego esa camiseta puede valer millones. Yo se la dejaría a mis hijos, pero si me salen estudiosos y buena gente.


----------



## Cormac (10 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo simpatizo con Argentina por cuestiones culturales, básicamente el culo de Pampita.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Yo lo de Mateu Lahoz lo he dicho antes de empezar el partido que la liaría fijo. Lo sabe to ermundo. La lía siempre, tiene ese afán. Es de la escuela arbitraria de La Lija. Si repasas to los partidos hasta ahora, el arbitraje de Mateu se lleva el premio a golden arbitrario de ermondial


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Hazte el favor de dejar de decir gilipolleces, anda



Gilipollas tú. Mirate el Brasil Croacia de hoy, cacho hijo de puta.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> se ve que al resto de tus compatriotas argentinos que vienen a España no, de nada.



Ya te digo, descendientes de los que vinieron... Jajajaja, y allá se destacan.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Pues dudo que tan mal como a ti Marruecos



nada que no lo pillais : que a mi la seleccion del hijo de amunike no me va : esto no era la seleccion de España

y marruecos cae mal siempre : son moros hijos de puta : da igual el futbol


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Gitanos...


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Bembapieses



Pa bembapies el tubérculo de la Baticueva.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (10 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Ostia Coto aún sigue vivo? .
> Ese tatuaje en el melón que se hizo me recuerda a las pegatinas del Need For Speed de la PS1. Que lamentable. Supongo que será otro Mandril.



Como el hermano


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El hijoputa del enano encima raja de Mateu



Para mi Mateu Lahoz es un árbitro especial: le gusta dialogar, pero también muchas veces lleva los partidos a terrenos peligrosos. Nunca se le terminan de ir, al final si la FEF le ha propuesto para ir a 2 Mundiales seguidos (Cosa que es excepcional, porque normalmente no se repite árbitro) por algo será.

Yo creo que la final, si no llega Francia, se la van a dar a Turpin. Si llega, entonces tengo más dudas, podría ser Orsato o Makkelie. No descarto tampoco a uno de los dos ingleses (Michael Oliver sería favorito, siempre que no llegue Inglaterra claro).

En 2006, 2014 y 2018, la final se la dieron a un árbitro que pitó en los cuartos de final. Mateu Lahoz podría ser candidato, pero con lo de hoy ya vemos que Argentina está haciendo presión para que no sea asi.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ya te digo, descendientes de los que vinieron... Jajajaja, y allá se destacan.




sigues timando ¿eh argentino?  no podeis parar de hacerlo

claro que si : los argentinos que vienen a España segun tu son españoles que fueron a argentina unos años y ahora vuelven 

jojojojojo claro : entonces en argentina no hay argentinos , son todos españoles que van y vuelven


----------



## Metamorfosis (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Gitanos...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286962



Está perfecto. ¿Para qué hablaron antes del partido? Además de jugar sucio buena parte del partido.
Dijeron que ganaban en los penales y terminaron con el culo roto. Qué se la banquen.


----------



## eltonelero (10 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La verdad que dan vergüenza ajena quejandose del arbitro




Este mundial está siendo tal vez el mas desagradable que recuerde

La mayoria de selecciones renqueando o con juego poco brillante
Empates a 0s por doquier....
Partidos decididos por penaltis a go-go
España con el peor juego de la historia y perdiendo ante Marruecos.
Los Argentinos, una vez mas, a trato preferencial por FIFA y arbitros, lloriqueando de noseque
Selecciones marrónidas cada vez mas marrónidas.
Sede follacabril 
Mundial en pleno Diciembre

La única alegría que tendría que Croacia ganara el mundial


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Gitanos...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286962




son argentinos = bocazas +timadores+ corruptos+ vendehumos+ llenos de ego siendo tercermundistas + .........

el martes estaran como los de naranja , la diferencia es que Croacia no son tercermundistas engreidos y son deportivos respetuosos


----------



## Ritalapollera (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Los españoles demostraron nuevamente que solo saben perder y llorar. Se les da bien



Ningún español salió insultando a ningún marroquí. Luis Enrique y el resto de jugadores se comportaron perfectamente con el árbitro y rivales.

La basura argentina siempre tiene bronca en absolutamente todos los mundiales, siempre. Ganen o pierdan.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Metamorfosis (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> son argentinos = bocazas +timadores+ corruptos+ vendehumos+ llenos de ego siendo tercermundistas + .........
> 
> el martes estaran como los de naranja , la diferencia es que Croacia no son tercermundistas engreidos y son deportivos



Mentira. Los holandeses hablaron antes.
Qué se jodan.


----------



## Th89 (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Gitanos...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286962



No empatatizo mucho con ellos porque al final son neerlandeses, unos hdp de cuidado, pero al 19 hambrentino es para salir detrás y arrancarle la cabeza.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Es un descojone los comentaristas, diciendo que Mateu tenía un partido mu complicao de arbitrariear. Cuando todos sabemos que la lía él siempre y consigue que todos los partidos se conviertan en eso que hemos visto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

El arte de Mateu Lahoz es convertir cualquier partido en una batalla campal


----------



## Djokovic (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



A ver, esto es mentira.  

Lo que le dice es que si Messi elige primero el lado de la moneda. Y luego Paises Bajos gana el sorteo y deciden empezar tirando.

La gente no tiene ni idea de como va el sorteo de los penalties. La moneda se tira una vez para elegir porteria y una segunda para elegir quien empieza lanzando. Pero obviamente uno de los dos jugadores tiene que ser el primero en elegir si cara o cruz en el segundo lanzamiento, y Mateu pregunta si es el argentino el que quiere elegir.


----------



## theelf (10 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Está perfecto. ¿Para qué hablaron antes del partido? Además de jugar sucio buena parte del partido.
> Dijeron que ganaban en los penales y terminaron con el culo roto. Qué se la banquen.



Van Gaal dijo queria sacarse el sabor agridulce del 2014... ese no va mas al Chino a comer, se le atragantara todo


----------



## Zarpa (10 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Ningún español salió insultando a ningún marroquí. Luis Enrique y el resto de jugadores se comportaron perfectamente con el árbitro y rivales.
> 
> La basura argentina siempre tiene bronca en absolutamente todos los mundiales, siempre. Ganen o pierdan.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Exacto España estuvo ejemplar con el árbitro Argentino de ascendencia Marroquí pese al pésimo arbitraje y ahora los argentinos llorando del gallego que iba a su favor, lo que hay que ver.


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

Os eche de menos hoy pero fur imposible ver los partidos.

Esto va a ser un Croacia - Portugal en la final.

Acordaros


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> claro que si : los argentinos que vienen a España segun tu son españoles que fueron a argentina unos años y ahora vuelven



Te dije que son los descendientes, burro. Así es cómo juegan al fútbol... está claro. Jajajaja.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Exacto España estuvo ejemplar con el árbitro Argentino de ascendencia Marroquí pese al pésimo arbitraje y ahora los argentinos llorando del gallego que iba a su favor, lo que hay que ver.



Os recuerdo lo que le hicieron los uruguayos al alemán Siebert después del Ghana - Uruguay...

Al final la bronca siempre está en las mismas zonas.


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Este mundial está siendo tal vez el mas desagradable que recuerde
> 
> La mayoria de selecciones renqueando o con juego poco brillante
> Empates a 0s por doquier....
> ...



Te falta el hala Madrid


----------



## Metamorfosis (10 Dic 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Van Gaal dijo queria sacarse el sabor agridulce del 2014... ese no va mas al Chino a comer, se le atragantara todo



Aparte, dijó que lo quería ganar en los penales, que Messi no es tan bueno, etc. Hizo una imbecilidad y sorprende porque no está pasando un buen momento personal.
De ahí la bronca que hubo. Y está bien el desahogo pues tienen sangre en las venas.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Te dije que son los descendientes, burro. Así es cómo juegan al fútbol... está claro. Jajajaja.



burro : los descendientes argentinos ¿o en argentina no sois argentinos? jajajaja

¿aun quieres seguir timando mas?  no os cansais de ser timadores corruptos


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Ningún español salió insultando a ningún marroquí. Luis Enrique y el resto de jugadores se comportaron perfectamente con el árbitro y rivales.
> 
> La basura argentina siempre tiene bronca en absolutamente todos los mundiales, siempre. Ganen o pierdan.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Obvio, si perdieron dando vergüenza ajena.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> burro : los descendientes argentinos ¿o en argentina no sois argentinos? jajajaja



No sé bien por qué para España son opañoles 
Cosas de vosotros, no me meto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

El arbitrario argentino no está nominao a golden arbitrario. Fue bastante más vulgar que Mateu. Arbitrarieó sin más. 

Lo de Mateu es arte arbitrario. Te lleva el partido a una batalla al límite. Eso es arte arbitrario


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El arbitrario argentino no está nominao a golden arbitrario. Fue bastante más vulgar que Mateu. Arbitrarieó sin más.
> 
> Lo de Mateu es arte arbitrario. Te lleva el partido a una batalla al límite. Eso es arte arbitrario



Jajajaja


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Obvio, si perdieron dando vergüenza ajena.



0-0 y perder en penaltis ¿es perder dando vergüenza agena? 

los argentinos sí que dais vergüenza agena allí donde vais : normal que cuando salís al extranjero os hagais pasar por uruguayos para que no os identifiquen como argentinos


----------



## theelf (10 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Ningún español salió insultando a ningún marroquí. Luis Enrique y el resto de jugadores se comportaron perfectamente con el árbitro y rivales.
> 
> La basura argentina siempre tiene bronca en absolutamente todos los mundiales, siempre. Ganen o pierdan.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Claro,se tuvo que esconder todo el mundo de la verguenza


----------



## Smurf (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Miro las RRSS y está lleno de hezpañordos animando a Argensida.
> 
> "Ánimo a nuestros hermanos argentinos"
> 
> ...



Es que internet es todo NWO comunista antiespañol antiblanco antihombres etc.

Lo mismo han hecho en todas partes con el partido de Marruecos, todos diciendo "nuestros queridos vecinos hermanos y tal", cuando nos dan el mismo asco que los argentinos, pero en todas partes hablando de ellos como si fueran guays los putos moros.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Aparte, dijó que lo quería ganar en los penales, que Messi no es tan bueno, etc. Hizo una imbecilidad y sorprende porque no está pasando un buen momento personal.
> De ahí la bronca que hubo. Y está bien el desahogo pues tienen sangre en las venas.



Pues Paises Bajos tiene en Argentina a su bestia negra. 1978, 2014 y 2022. Rondas muy avanzadas, con resultado favorable a Argentina.

Alomejor la de Argentina acaba siendo Croacia.


----------



## theelf (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> 0-0 y perder en penaltis ¿es perder dando vergüenza agena?



Fue mas que eso, mucho mas que solo verguenza


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No sé bien por qué para España son opañoles
> Cosas de vosotros, no me meto.




ya quedaste en evidencia , no intentes arreglarlo

y dejad de venir a España argentinos muertos de hambre


----------



## Smurf (10 Dic 2022)

¿Por qué están en este foro las ratas panchas argentinas de mierda si nadie los quiere?

¿Estaríais vosotros en un foro donde nadie os quiere y te insultan cada día?

Pues estos psicópatas llevan aquí años y años como si fueran españoles.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> 0-0 y perder en penaltis ¿es perder dando vergüenza agena?
> 
> los argentinos sí que dais vergüenza agena allí donde vais : normal que cuando salís al extranjero os hagais pasar por uruguayos para que no os identifiquen como argentinos



Aprende a escribir, anda. Juegan como escriben, jajajaja.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Aprende a escribir, anda. Juegan como escriben, jajajaja.



vos SOS , mirÁ , aprendÉ , ..... un argentino ignorante diciendo a los demás que aprendan a escribir  

primero aprended vosotros a hablar gilipollas


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Luis Aragonés preparaba hasta el partido con los arbitrarios. Decía que se aprendía el nombre de los linieres también y daba indicaciones cada partido de cómo tratarles y cosas así. Qué artista


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> vos SOS , mirÁ , aprendÉ , ..... un argentino ignorante diciendo a los demás que aprendan a escribir
> 
> primero aprended vosotros a hablar gilipollas



Está bien dicho, burro.
En fin, lo dicho, así juegan. 

Luego espero que te sientas feliz alentando equipos de "europeos" que pasan de tí como si fueses mierda. 

Abrazo!


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Manana vengaremos a Espanya




Espero polla imaginaria en mano manana para ver el partido en el primer bar Moro que encuentre y hacer la taqqiya.


----------



## Th89 (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Más les vale ganar el Mundial, si no va a ser legendaria la que les espera.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Está bien dicho, burro.
> En fin, lo dicho, así juegan.
> 
> Luego espero que te sientas feliz alentando equipos de "europeos" que pasan de tí como si fueses mierda.
> ...




Está mal dicho, burro.

y yo voy con cualquier equipo antes que con vosotros los argentinos bocazas timadores corruptos llenos de ego y tercermundistas : mierda pura


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

El Cholo también tiene arte para que le expulsen a él y que el arbitrario no se cargue a demasiados jugadores.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Yo me alegro de la Victoria de nuestros amegos argentinos.
El unico pais que quiero que pierda porque Vivo en el es Gabacholandia, me dan muchisimo asco los periolistos deportivos aqui.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Clase mundial.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Clase mundial.



No se por que hay que ser hipocrita con los perdedores, lloran como mariconas esta noche y pa casa. Para que consolarlos o abrazarlos?


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> No se por que hay que ser hipocrita con los perdedores, lloran como mariconas esta noche y pa casa. Para que consolarlos o abrazarlos?



Tu vete a celebrar lo que te dé la gana. 
No hace falta restregarle al "perdedor" que ha perdido.

La imagen es feísima. No digo que haya que ir a consolar al perdedor, pero reirte de él... en fin. Luego dicen que porque los argentinos son tan odiosos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

En cuartos no hay perdedores. Esto ya es el mondiarl de verdac. Hay un ganador.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Encima se queja  

Que puto asco da esta gente.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tu vete a celebrar lo que te dé la gana.
> No hace falta restregarle al "perdedor" que ha perdido.
> 
> La imagen es feísima. No digo que haya que ir a consolar al perdedor, pero reirte de él... en fin. Luego dicen que porque los argentinos son tan odiosos.



Reitero: que se jodan los perdedores y que jueguen mejor la proxima vez. Hasta el futbol se vuelve sensiblero, pronto estareis pidiendo que se consolen mutuamente pero sin mariconadas.




El rival no es tu amigo. El furbol es una guerra encubierta. Los yankis dicen algo como que los europeos crearon el furbol para no hacerse la guerra directamente con armas o aviones, y tienen razon.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tu vete a celebrar lo que te dé la gana.
> No hace falta restregarle al "perdedor" que ha perdido.
> 
> La imagen es feísima. No digo que haya que ir a consolar al perdedor, pero reirte de él... en fin. Luego dicen que porque los argentinos son tan odiosos.



Los negros hablaron idioteces antes del partido. Qué se vayan a cagar y a llorarle a reina de Holanda QUE ES ARGENTINA.


----------



## Sanctis (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> No se por que hay que ser hipocrita con los perdedores, lloran como mariconas esta noche y pa casa. Para que consolarlos o abrazarlos?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286979



No eres mujer, puto gilipollas.

Anda que no se nota.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> No eres mujer, puto gilipollas.
> 
> Anda que no se nota.



Soy una mujera, piensa lo que quieras subnormal, me la sudas y tu vida de fracasado tambien.


----------



## Smurf (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Dos cosas:
> Gracias Diego Maradona por marcar el camino.
> Gracias Bangladesh por el apoyo.



Perro qué Maradona subnormal si Argentina ganó el del 78 antes que el del 86.

Estos infraseres adoran a un indio comunista cocainómano tramposo y mafioso que no tuvo la menor importancia en la historia del fútbol y acabó con una vida de cucaracha yonki patética. Ese mundial del 86 lo ganaron 26 jugadores, Maradona solo metió un gol desde su campo como se han metido miles cada día en el mundo. Los ingleses además eran malos con ganas.


----------



## y otros 365 (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Perro qué Maradona subnormal si Argentina ganó el del 78 antes que el del 86.
> 
> Estos infraseres adoran a un indio comunista cocainómano tramposo y mafioso que no tuvo la menor importancia en la historia del fútbol y acabó con una vida de cucaracha yonki patética. Ese mundial del 86 lo ganaron 26 jugadores, Maradona solo metió un gol desde su campo como se han metido miles cada día en el mundo. Los ingleses además eran malos con ganas.



Qué increíble Argentina 6 veces entre los cuatro mejores del mundo. 
Opaña no.


----------



## Smurf (10 Dic 2022)

y otros 365 dijo:


>



Pero qué basura es el enano.

Lleva 20 años en España y aún no ha aprendido a hablar ni vocalizar como un hombre. Oligofrénico autista siempre cabreado amargado por ser tan feo y enano y sobre todo por ser un pancho de mierda.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

y otros 365 dijo:


>



jajajaja
al final van a caer como no se centren y no va a ganar ermondial


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> *Soy una mujera*, piensa lo que quieras subnormal, me la sudas y tu vida de fracasado tambien.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286982


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> jajajaja
> al final van a caer como no se centren y no va a ganar ermondial



al final no

en la semifinal


----------



## Smurf (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué increíble Argentina 6 veces entre los cuatro mejores del mundo.
> Opaña no.



Pero a ver puto judío panchito de mierda, ¿por qué estáis en este foro si nadie os quiere aquí? ¿No tienes la menor dignidad ni orgullo? ¿Tan basura es tu vida que tienes que comernos la polla a los españoles porque no tienes a nadie en esa pocilga de país de analfabetos?


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué increíble Argentina 6 veces entre los cuatro mejores del mundo.
> Opaña no.



No hagas caso a esos que tienen un mal perder.
Estan cabreados como monos y tienen hembidia a Argentina por haber pasado. Gracias por haber ganado, me he embolsado 50 pavos de una apuesta. Los fracasados y perdedores que jueguen mejor la proxima vez, no me dan pena alguna. Que aprendan del que los doblego y derroto en lugar de llorar como mariconas.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué increíble Argentina 6 veces entre los cuatro mejores del mundo.
> Opaña no.



Alemania 13 veces
Brasil 11 veces
Italia 8 veces
Francia 6 veces (Con opción de 7)
Argentina 6 veces

Esa es la realidad.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Pero qué basura es el enano.
> 
> Lleva 20 años en España y aún no ha aprendido a hablar ni vocalizar como un hombre. Oligofrénico autista siempre cabreado amargado por ser tan feo y enano y sobre todo por ser un pancho de mierda.



Ay mami, 20 años y no aprendió a hablar!
Algo falla en Opaña. A jugar tampoco aprendió allí, eso fue en Argentina.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Pero qué basura es el enano.
> 
> Lleva 20 años en España y aún no ha aprendido a hablar ni vocalizar como un hombre. Oligofrénico autista siempre cabreado amargado por ser tan feo y enano y sobre todo por ser un pancho de mierda.



Tiene retraso leve, todo el mundo lo sabe, todos los puntos de IQ se le fueron a los pies


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Van Gaal le faltó el respeto a Hambrientina: acaba de renunciar.
A mamarla


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> al final no
> 
> en la semifinal



Yo veo a Argentina en la final pero igual me equivoco.


----------



## Pluc (10 Dic 2022)

Argentina debería haber acabado con 10 jugadores como poco, no se como se pueden quejar de arbitraje en su contra. Más allá de eso, olé los cojones de ambos equipos luchando hasta el final.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Foreros de la Guarde me conocen ya bien. Preguntales


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Alemania 13 veces
> Brasil 11 veces
> Italia 8 veces
> Francia 6 veces (Con opción de 7)
> ...



Has visto a Opaña?
Yo no.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

pa mí no hay colacso en octavos que por bien no venga. Porque si nos metemos de chiripa por penaltis se habría dao por bueno el resultao y tendríamos que soportar otros 4 años de pipi caca.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Bueno, los Lunis me llaman para ir a la cama.
Manana me gasto los 50€ ganados de la apuesta en cerves en el bar argelino de la esquina. Los clientes odian a Marruecos porque los 2 paises se llevan mal y no tendre que hacer taqqiya.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Bueno, los Lunis me llaman para ir a la cama.
> Manana me gasto los 50€ ganados de la apuesta en cerves en el bar argelino de la esquina. Los clientes odian a Marruecos porque los 2 paises se llevan mal y no tendre que hacer taqqiya.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286989



Arriba Portugal!
Gente limpia, humilde y buena como el pan.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Arriba Portugal!
> Gente limpia, humilde y buena como el pan.



Humilde es relativo, el resto si.
Felicidades y seria un honor que ambos paises jugasen Uno contra el otro, verdadero futbol y no la mierda que ha servido este ano Espanya.
Bona nit.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Has visto a Opaña?
> Yo no.



España tiene su Mundial, ganado con justicia, pero nunca nadie en España osa preteneder comer en la misma mesa que las grandes de los Mundiales, que son 3: Brasil, Alemania e Italia.

Eso históricamente. 

A partir de ahi, si te hace feliz pensar que nos molesta pensar que España históricamente es peor que Argentina (Porque eso dicen los números), pues piénsalo.

Y este es el último post que te respondo. Me voy a dormir. Buenas noches.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> España tiene su Mundial, ganado con justicia



Hasta aquí llegué.


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## anulador de chortinas (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Van Gaal le faltó el respeto a Hambrientina: acaba de renunciar.
> A mamarla



¿Hay alguien que no le falte al respeto a ese estercolero de criminales?

Respetar a Argentina es imposible.


----------



## sociedadponzi (10 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Argentina se lo hizo parecido a Inglaterra:



es raro que no se haga mas veces


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No me he enterado de lo que ha dicho.



Básicamente que España y el far$a pretenden jugar como jugaban hace 10 años sin tener aquellos jugadores, y que hay que saber pasar página y que lo que importa es ganar.


----------



## Librepensador91 (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Bueno, los Lunis me llaman para ir a la cama.
> Manana me gasto los 50€ ganados de la apuesta en cerves en el bar argelino de la esquina. Los clientes odian a Marruecos porque los 2 paises se llevan mal y no tendre que hacer taqqiya.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286989



Jajaj.. a esos dos les une un mismo enemigo, pista está al norte


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hasta aquí llegué.




_"argentina tiene dos mundiales ganados con justicia"_ : hasta aqui llegué.










el del 78 igual de ROBO


al estilo timador corrupto tramposo argentino


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Van Gaal le faltó el respeto a Hambrientina: acaba de renunciar.
> A mamarla



Van Gaal no ha renunciado a nada. Tiene cáncer y estaba pactado que se iba y venía Koeman.

Y no, no le ha faltado el respeto a Hambretina. No puso a Riquelme porque no le gustaba ni a De María en el manchester. Eso no es faltar al respeto.

Espero que Croacia, Francia o el que sea os ponga en vuestro sitio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Más les vale ganar el Mundial, si no va a ser legendaria la que les espera.



Les está esperando todo el mundo. Es que prefiero que gane Francia a que ganen estos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> No se por que hay que ser hipocrita con los perdedores, lloran como mariconas esta noche y pa casa. Para que consolarlos o abrazarlos?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286979



Basta con no reirse en su cara. Todos son deportistas. Se gana y se pierde. Y estos mierdas se están ganando que todo el mundo se ría en su cara.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Encima se queja
> 
> Que puto asco da esta gente.



Son acojonantes.


----------



## tz96 (10 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿Por qué están en este foro las ratas panchas argentinas de mierda si nadie los quiere?
> 
> ¿Estaríais vosotros en un foro donde nadie os quiere y te insultan cada día?
> 
> Pues estos psicópatas llevan aquí años y años como si fueran españoles.



Somos hermanos, papá. No lo niegues o intentes negarlo. Argentina y España primos hermanos


----------



## Glokta (10 Dic 2022)

Los argentinos seran blanquitos pero son muy burros. La clase se tiene o no se tiene, y los argentos no la tienen pierdan o ganen, luego estas cosas nos crean mala fama a la hispanosfera en los países desarrollados 

Es de traca, calientan el partido con las celebraciones, las entraditas, meten un pelotazo al banquillo holandés, les perdonan 100 amarillas y tienen los santos huevazos de restregárselo en la cara a los holandeses y tirarse todo el pospartido rajando de Van Gaal y el arbitro


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Madridistas dejen de romper pelotas con argentina porque está Messi


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Van Gaal no ha renunciado a nada. Tiene cáncer y estaba pactado que se iba y venía Koeman.
> 
> Y no, no le ha faltado el respeto a Hambretina. No puso a Riquelme porque no le gustaba ni a De María en el manchester. Eso no es faltar al respeto.
> 
> Espero que Croacia, Francia o el que sea os ponga en vuestro sitio.



Seguís discutiendo con toda esa basura pancha?

Los bloqueé desde el primer momento que aparecieron,

son cansinos los putos gitanos.


----------



## propileos (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> _"argentina tiene dos mundiales ganados con justicia"_ : hasta aqui llegué.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





"... En el Mundial del 78, Argentina era local y se enfrentaba en las semifinales al equipo sensación del torneo...Perú, necesitaba de cuatro goles para acceder a la disputa del campeonato y al final metieron seis. El sorprendente resultado estuvo rodeado de muchas versiones sobre que los peruanos tenían pánico escénico y algunos más que simplemente no salieron en una buena tarde, pero existe también la versión que explicaría parte del resultado.

El gobierno argentino, en ese entonces bajo el mandato del general Jorge Rafael Videla, ha sido involucrado en el resultado. Videla visitó el vestidor de Perú minutos antes de que se llevara a cabo el encuentro en el estadio ‘gigante’ de arroyito, en el que el mandatario habría amenazado a los elementos ‘incas’ y a sus familias con una oferta que implicaba o el soborno o la vida.

El juego estuvo plagado de errores defensivos, algo poco habitual en un duelo tan importante que dejaba fuera al cuadro argentino. Incluso los medios de comunicación de aquel entonces hablaban de una ‘extrañeza’ en el accionar del equipo que lucía como favorito. 

“Se hizo público que el gobierno argentino le regaló al peruano barcos de trigo y a mí me tildaron de antipatriota”, señala el comentarista peruano ‘Tito’ Navarro ..."










La oscura historia detrás del Argentina vs. Perú del Mundial de 1978


El 6-0 fue un parteaguas para ambas selecciones, 39 años después las mismas selecciones podrían definir un rumbo distinto para los próximos años.




www.tudn.com


----------



## sintripulacion (10 Dic 2022)

Final ideal: Croacia-Portugal.
Final insoportable: Argentina-Francia.

Me temo lo peor!!.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Los argentinos seran blanquitos pero son muy burros. La clase se tiene o no se tiene, y los argentos no la tienen pierdan o ganen, luego estas cosas nos crean mala fama a la hispanosfera en los países desarrollados
> 
> Es de traca, calientan el partido con las celebraciones, las entraditas, meten un pelotazo al banquillo holandés, les perdonan 100 amarillas y tienen los santos huevazos de restregárselo en la cara a los holandeses y tirarse todo el pospartido rajando de Van Gaal y el arbitro




argentinos blanquitos?
son mestizos la mitad de ellos 
de este tipo 


















los blancos argentinos son de ascendencia europea : española , italiana , y parte de alemanes que fueron a argentina en el siglo 20


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> tirarse todo el pospartido rajando de Van Gaal y el arbitro



El que se rajó de Argentina fue Van Gaal en el pre partido. Un loser que siempre hace un papelón con Panchitonia.
Qué se joda y a llorarle a la reina de Holanda QUE ES ARGENTINA y está festejando y tocándose el coño.
Tú sigue llorando que me nutre.


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Dic 2022)

De qué cojones se quejan los argentinos del árbitro? es flipante


----------



## propileos (10 Dic 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Final ideal: Croacia-Portugal.
> Final insoportable: Argentina-Francia.
> 
> Me temo lo peor!!.



En realidad solo nos queda Croacia, el resto de selecciones son de gente indeseable.


----------



## Sir Connor (10 Dic 2022)

Bueno entonces Argentina sera campeona no ?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Final ideal: Croacia-Portugal.
> Final insoportable: Argentina-Francia.
> 
> Me temo lo peor!!.




no
de croacia no pasan los argentinos

hasta ahora han jugado con los mexico , los australia , los polonias , los arabia saudi (y perdieron) , y los cojos de holanda (han sudado para ganar : a punto de perder)

con croacia en semifinales será la primera seleccion seria contra la que jueguen : las anteriores han sido una broma , aunque para los bocazas argentinos han sido las mejores del mundo


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Croacia tienen la capacidac de no colacsar en ninguna circunstansia. Saben llevar los partidos a sus intereses y son un bloque. 

Argentina tiene más fúrbol que Croacia pero no manejan tan bien la presión. Ese es el talón de aquiles de los boludos que puede aprovechar Croacia. Croacia empieza perdiendo y logran remontar. Eso no es sensillo con to la presión, cualquiera se viene abajo Los boludos no se pueden confiar. Hoy con los holandeses les ha ocurrido eso precisamente. Pensaban que ya estaba hecho y se han comido un empate contra todo pronóstico. Ahí se ha notao que el manejo de la presión es su debilidac.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Si los boludos se centran en lo suyo, si preparan bien el partido y no confían hasta que se pite el final, pueden pasar por encima de Croacia. A ver si son capaces o si se comen otra prórroga.


----------



## Termur (10 Dic 2022)

No me imaginaba yo a Jagger perdiendo los papeles como los ha perdido esta noche.

Se ve que a los argentinos, cuando se trata de fútbol, se les va la pinza cosa mala 

No sabe uno qué es peor, que pierdan o que ganen.

Yo seguiré yendo con Argentina por aquello de ser hermanos y demás, aunque hoy su comportamiento, en la victoria, ha sido "feíllo" (dejémoslo ahí). Si llegan a la final con Portugal animaré a los portugueses, pero por vínculos personales, nada más.

Pero si Croacia los elimina sería también un puntazo. Esos cabrones tiene cojones para dar y regalar. Veremos a ver qué pasa, pero me da que van a sudar sangre, Messi y sus 10 comparsas.


----------



## Antisocialista (10 Dic 2022)

"I fucked you twice, puto de mierda"


----------



## Metamorfosis (10 Dic 2022)

Vayamos a dormir y mañana hablemos de fútbol más tranquilos, relajados.

Un saludo a todos los foreros.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> En realidad solo nos queda Croacia, el resto de selecciones son de gente indeseable.



Tu si que eres indeseable y un aborto cagado por el conyo de tu puta madre con gonorrea


----------



## Metamorfosis (10 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Croacia tienen la capacidac de no colacsar en ninguna circunstansia. Saben llevar los partidos a sus intereses y son un bloque.
> 
> Argentina tiene más fúrbol que Croacia pero no manejan tan bien la presión. Ese es el talón de aquiles de los boludos que puede aprovechar Croacia. Croacia empieza perdiendo y logran remontar. Eso no es sensillo con to la presión, cualquiera se viene abajo Los boludos no se pueden confiar. Hoy con los holandeses les ha ocurrido eso precisamente. Pensaban que ya estaba hecho y se han comido un empate contra todo pronóstico. Ahí se ha notao que el manejo de la presión es su debilidac.



Pero en la prórroga el equipo se levantó anímicamente contra todo pronóstico: Una pelota en el palo sobre el final de Enzo Fernández, un casi gol olímpico de Di María, dos tiros al arco de Lautaro y otro más.

Holanda es que en los 30 minutos no ha hecho absolutamente nada y tenía 3 delanteros en cancha siendo que nos sacaban dos cabezas. Nada de nada.
De veras pensé que no llegábanos a los penales porque podíamos llegar a perderlo por el envión anímico de los holandeses empatando en la última jugada cuando estaban al borde del KO.


----------



## FeiJiao (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



El Neymar tiene 30 años de edad, todavia tiene un mundial mas de oportunidad para ser campeon. En cambio para Messi y CR7 (al menos el ya fue campeon de Europa en el 16) este 2022 si que es su ultimo tren.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Basta con no reirse en su cara. Todos son deportistas. Se gana y se pierde. Y estos mierdas se están ganando que todo el mundo se ría en su cara.



Que se jodan los holandeses y que cambien de seleccionador como Hezpana.
Y que hipocrita eres, si hubiera sido al reves y Argentina hubiera perdido, seguro que no tendria esas palabras y te mofarias de la derrota.


----------



## Metamorfosis (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Que se jodan los holandeses y que cambien de seleccionador como Hezpana.
> Y que hipocrita eres, si hubiera sido al reves y Argentina hubiera perdido, seguro que no tendria esas palabras y te mofarias de la derrota.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287018



Totalmente innecesario hablar antes de jugar. A los alemanes les salió bien en 2010 dado que también hablaron antes del partido y nos metieron 4. Ahora no. Se lo merecen por bocones.

Las formas no me van, prefiero jugadores temperamentales y frontales como estos.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Opañol tener hemorroides?
> Hice fuerza x España para esto, manga de desagradecidos



Pero si tú no eres argentino, eres judío ¿por qué metes cizaña entre dos países hermanos? ¿te pagan o lo haces gratis?


----------



## propileos (10 Dic 2022)

Termur dijo:


> No me imaginaba yo a Jagger perdiendo los papeles como los ha perdido esta noche.
> 
> Se ve que a los argentinos, cuando se trata de fútbol, se les va la pinza cosa mala
> 
> ...



No se porque vas con argentina, los argentinos consideran inferiores a todos los que no somos argentinos, nos tienen para hacer chistes y memes. 
Otra cosa es que puedas conocer argentinos y tener una relacion mas o menos cordial, no es dificil, pero ese complejo de superioridad por su parte siempre estara ahi claro, y sale a flote sobretodo en el futbol. 
Ahora estaba mirando comentarios de youtube de gente de Mexico, Nicaragua, hasta de Chile, apoyando a Argentina, cuando realmente ellos no necesitan su apoyo, para los argentinos esa gente son indios que no merecen la vida. 
En fin, cada uno que chupe la polla que quiera.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Pero en la prórroga el equipo se levantó anímicamente contra todo pronóstico: Una pelota en el palo sobre el final de Enzo Fernández, un casi gol olímpico de Di María, dos tiros al arco de Lautaro y otro más.
> 
> Holanda es que en los 30 minutos no ha hecho absolutamente nada y tenía 3 delanteros en cancha siendo que nos sacaban dos cabezas. Nada de nada.
> De veras pensé que no llegábanos a los penales porque podíamos llegar a perderlo por el envión anímico de los holandeses empatando en la última jugada cuando estaban al borde del KO.



Se le aparecerán a Argentina los famtasmas de 2018?

Cuidadito con Croacia que no son unos boludos. Como les dejes medio metro te vacunan. Y meterles un gol no te garantiza na, les tienes que hacer tres pa tomarte un respiro


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Termur dijo:


> No me imaginaba yo a Jagger perdiendo los papeles como los ha perdido esta noche.
> 
> Se ve que a los argentinos, cuando se trata de fútbol, se les va la pinza cosa mala
> 
> ...



@JAGGER


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Pero si tú no eres argentino, eres judío ¿por qué metes cizaña entre dos países hermanos? ¿te pagan o lo haces gratis?



Tragas o escupes?


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No se porque vas con argentina, los argentinos consideran inferiores a todos los que no somos argentinos, nos tienen para hacer chistes y memes.
> Otra cosa es que puedas conocer argentinos y tener una relacion mas o menos cordial, no es dificil, pero ese complejo de superioridad por su parte siempre estara ahi claro, y sale a flote sobretodo en el futbol.
> Ahora estaba mirando comentarios de youtube de gente de Mexico, Nicaragua, hasta de Chile, apoyando a Argentina, cuando realmente ellos no necesitan su apoyo, para los argentinos esa gente son indios que no merecen la vida.
> En fin, cada uno que chupe la polla que quiera.



Invent
Incluso nos apoya Bangladesh y ya hay emprendimientos en común. Ni la menor idea de cómo somos los argentinos.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (10 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> "... En el Mundial del 78, Argentina era local y se enfrentaba en las semifinales al equipo sensación del torneo...Perú, necesitaba de cuatro goles para acceder a la disputa del campeonato y al final metieron seis. El sorprendente resultado estuvo rodeado de muchas versiones sobre que los peruanos tenían pánico escénico y algunos más que simplemente no salieron en una buena tarde, pero existe también la versión que explicaría parte del resultado.
> 
> El gobierno argentino, en ese entonces bajo el mandato del general Jorge Rafael Videla, ha sido involucrado en el resultado. Videla visitó el vestidor de Perú minutos antes de que se llevara a cabo el encuentro en el estadio ‘gigante’ de arroyito, en el que el mandatario habría amenazado a los elementos ‘incas’ y a sus familias con una oferta que implicaba o el soborno o la vida.
> 
> ...



Ahí falta un pequeño detalle, el portero de perú era argentino nacionalizado, y el partido se jugaba en su tierra natal, en Rosario, y no paró nada . Argentina no tenía ningún mundial, mientras que uruguay tenía 2 (según ellos 4) y brasil 3, e hicieron de su mundial cuestión de estado, igual que italia en el 34. Qué casualidad, argentina e italia.


JAGGER dijo:


> Tragas o escupes?



pregúntale a tu mujer, mierda seca.


----------



## propileos (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Invent
> Incluso nos apoya Bangladesh y ya hay emprendimientos en común. Ni la menor idea de cómo somos los argentinos.



Los argentinos sois insoportables, eso lo sabe todo el mundo menos el que no lo quiera saber, y no se que clase de argumento es eso de Banglades.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Termur dijo:


> No me imaginaba yo a Jagger perdiendo los papeles como los ha perdido esta noche.
> 
> Se ve que a los argentinos, cuando se trata de fútbol, se les va la pinza cosa mala
> 
> ...



Tranquilo mi amigo, estoy feliz con el triunfo. Argentina ha llegado lejos, y en todo caso a los españoles que nos apoyaron hasta aquí (que no tuve el gusto de ver) gracias de corazón.
El partido con Croacia será durísimo y tranquilamente nos pueden ganar, ya lo veremos.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Los argentinos sois insoportables, eso lo sabe todo el mundo menos el que no lo quiera saber, y no se que clase de argumento es eso de Banglades.



Qué manera de sollozar, jajajaja.


----------



## propileos (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué manera de sollozar, jajajaja.



Lo ves, la tipica respuesta de un argentino, te estoy argumentando y como no te gusta lo que te digo me faltas al respeto y te ries de mi.
Sois agrandados, no entiendo a la gente que quiere que gane Argentina.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Lo ves, la tipica respuesta de un argentino, te estoy argumentando y como no te gusta lo que te digo me faltas al respeto y te ries de mi.
> Sois agrandados, no entiendo a la gente que quiere que gane Argentina.



Argumentos? 
Son burdas descalificaciones fruto de tu resentimiento y envidia.
Ya te digo, nosotros estamos felices con el triunfo. Fue merecido. 
Ahora me voy a comer algo y a dormir. 

Hasta otro momento, nos vemos seguramente en el mundial 2026, si Opaña clasifica, claro.


----------



## Glokta (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> El que se rajó de Argentina fue Van Gaal en el pre partido. Un loser que siempre hace un papelón con Panchitonia.
> Qué se joda y a llorarle a la reina de Holanda QUE ES ARGENTINA y está festejando y tocándose el coño.
> Tú sigue llorando que me nutre.



Que Van Gaal es un payaso que si le dieras la Brasil del 70 la haría jugar mal ya lo sabemos. Que los argentinos son bocones tambien, en 2010 recuerdo a Maradroga que hablaba mas de España que de Argentina y ni llego porque le casco un saco Alemania. Que el Dibu vuelve a hacer el payasete después de ganar tambien lo sabemos, ya recuerdo otra tanda en la copa Coca Cola, que se hace cada 2 años para ver si Messi gana algo, donde hizo el ridiculo. No creo en el karma, pero generalmente mas tarde que nunca todo el mundo acaba en su sitio (y Van Gaal con Holanda ha ganado lo mismo que Argentina en ese periodo), irónico Messi diciendo que los otros juegan al pelotazo cuando así gano la copa coca colita

Nose que tiene que ver la reina de holanda en esto pero enfin che cuantas copas tenes


----------



## el tio orquestas (10 Dic 2022)

Mateu Lahoz favorece a Argentina CLARÍSIMAMENTE y encima tienen la desfachatez de quejarse del arbitraje.

Putos tiraflechas de mierda, para árbitro malo el puto argentino del Marruecos - España, que sacó la primera amarilla a un español cuando los marroquís de mierda llevaban una parte y media dando estopa sin ver la cartulina.


----------



## el tio orquestas (10 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> En realidad solo nos queda Croacia, el resto de selecciones son de gente indeseable.



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## filets (10 Dic 2022)

En 5 partidos le han regalado 3 penaltis a Argentina
El equipo mas favorecido por los arbitros


----------



## el tio orquestas (10 Dic 2022)

@JAGGER eres tú, tiraflechas?


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Tiraflechas mariconazos con la expresión esa de "papá".


----------



## Dr.Nick (10 Dic 2022)

Le ha dado un repentinazo al periodista Yankee que montó el show de la camiseta gay el otro día


----------



## FeiJiao (10 Dic 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Le ha dado un repentinazo al periodista Yankee que montó el show de la camiseta gay el otro día



Lo he visto en las noticias. Se desplomó durante el segundo tiempo extra del Argentina vs Holanda, minutos antes de la tanda de penales. Putadas del destino.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Dic 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Le ha dado un repentinazo al periodista Yankee que montó el show de la camiseta gay el otro día



Calvo ...muerte en vida...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Compañeros!!!!!
Hoy todos apoyando a nuestros muchachos magrebíes!!!!!!!


----------



## ravenare (10 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> En 5 partidos le han regalado 3 penaltis a Argentina
> El equipo mas favorecido por los arbitros



Rabiando desde buena mañana. Nutritivo.
Andá para allá bobo.


----------



## anulador de chortinas (10 Dic 2022)

Mil comentarios odiando a Argentina en todas partes. Son puta gentuza y nunca jamás van a cambiar como no cambian los moros ni los italianos y no depende del dinero es su incultura asquerosa vomitiva. Los odia todo el mundo igual pero los españoles tenemos que sufrirlos más que nadie. Son una puta cruz.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

van Dijk mide 1,95

cuenta oficial UEFA Champions League

tenemos a su lado a fresi pechi missing y la pregunta es : ¿cuantos photoshop ahi aqui? o ¿de que altura era el taburete?


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

El comportamiento de argentina y Messi después de que lahoz les chupara la polla durante todo el partido, perdonandoles varias rojas y permitiéndoles 25 minutos de teatro que son los que les llevan a 10 minutos de añadido, es para que os cagueis todos en la puta madre que parió a los tercermundistas estos. 

Que clase de retrasado se pone a rajar de van gaal porque no ponía a Riquelme hace 20 años? Que clase de gentuza lo primero que hace tras clasificarse es restregarselo al contrario en vez de celebrarlo? Insultar mientras te entrevistan? 


Vaya mundial de mariconas y acomplejados. Espero que gane Croacia o Portugal que se la sopla sentar a su estrellita jubilada.


----------



## anulador de chortinas (10 Dic 2022)

Los que dicen que Argentina es un país hermano son subnormales o qué problema mental tienen. No hay dos países países en el mundo que se odien tanto.


----------



## Urquiza (10 Dic 2022)

El Croacia - Argentina puede ser una batalla campal, porque los croatas no son unas mariconas como los holandeses.
Sólo hay que ver el enganchón que tuvo ayer Perisic cuando Antony intentó hacerle un túnel.
Es un partido propicio para que ambas selecciones queden con 8.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

Urquiza dijo:


> El Croacia - Argentina puede ser una batalla campal, porque los croatas no son unas mariconas como los holandeses.
> Sólo hay que ver el enganchón que tuvo ayer Perisic cuando Antony intentó hacerle un túnel.
> Es un partido propicio para que ambas selecciones queden con 8.




el Croacia argentina es para que ya en la primera parte los argentinos vayan perdiendo y hayan soltado la mitad de su repertorio de coces asi como de trucos para engañar a los arbitros


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

HRVATSKA ZA VSEGDAAA!!!!!!


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Tranquilo mi amigo, estoy feliz con el triunfo. Argentina ha llegado lejos, y en todo caso a los españoles que nos apoyaron hasta aquí (que no tuve el gusto de ver) gracias de corazón.
> El partido con Croacia será durísimo y tranquilamente nos pueden ganar, ya lo veremos.



En un croacia argentina estoy dividido. Los argentinos son hermanos pero los croatas tb los son (d continente).


----------



## anulador de chortinas (10 Dic 2022)

Ya pero tú eres SUBNORMAL como tú nick indica.


----------



## anulador de chortinas (10 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> En un croacia argentina estoy dividido. Los argentinos son hermanos pero los croatas tb los son (d continente).



Son hermanos tuyos que eres un gitano como ellos.


----------



## noc555 (10 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Vaya mierda de mundial , futbol racano defensivo y el coñazo de Croacia, los penaltis no deberian existir no son justos......





petro6 dijo:


> Por supuesto, cualquier madridista que se precie no puede ser seguidor de una selección que tiene cómo entrenador a un paleto antimadridista independentista vendepatrias de mierda.



Asi nos va, siempre con el odio a lo Catalán.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Dic 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Le ha dado un repentinazo al periodista Yankee que montó el show de la camiseta gay el otro día





FeiJiao dijo:


> Lo he visto en las noticias. Se desplomó durante el segundo tiempo extra del Argentina vs Holanda, minutos antes de la tanda de penales. Putadas del destino.



O putada de la bakunah. Pero bueno, ser prosistema tiene estas cosas.


----------



## BGA (10 Dic 2022)

Enhorabuena Argentina. Mucho tiquismiquis con que si supo ganar o no pero ninguno contra el mal perder de los "neverlandeses". Una cosa es luchar por la victoria y otra que la victoria deba ser un destino manifiesto de ese país respecto a otros, como España en 2010. Se supone que la pasión en el fútbol es cosa de países a medio hacer pero parece que el sentido nacional-racista no se supera por ser más rico y "culto" sino que se desparrama precisamente por ello.


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

La gentuza analfabeta y progre es la misma en ecuador y en argentina. 

Que hay argentinos normales ? pues claro. Y españoles y usanos e ingleses y franceses. 

Pero sigue siendo una sociedad de tercermundistas que exportan tercermundistas.


----------



## noc555 (10 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Por cierto que messi se fue del Barcelona por pasta porque ya no le podíais pagar y pasó de vuestro culo y le seguís comiendo el micropene al hobbit culotobillos.



No todos le comemos el pene al enano hormonado.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

anulador de chortinas dijo:


> Son hermanos tuyos que eres un gitano como ellos.



Sudaca soplacerbatanas, uauauauaua.


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Si compartieramos lenguaje con croatas y japoneses, tendriamos mayor compatibilidad que con argentinos y uruguayos. 

Salvo que hablemos de lo politico y tal. Entonces si; somos todos primos hermanos de socialismo, caciquismo y corruptelas.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

Que gane el futbol.

Tengo que reconocer una cosa, ayer fui injusto con Croacia, la cual hizo su partido, aprovechó sus ocasiones y derrotó a un rival formidable. Partidazo de Modric y de toda la defensa croata, a excepción quizás de uno de sus laterales. Las cosas como són, y al pan, pan, y al vino vino.

Mi pronóstico es que tendremos una final de Francia contra Argentina o Croacia, me inclino a pensar que vamos a ver algo inédito, una repetición de la final del 2018.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

anulador de chortinas dijo:


> Los que dicen que Argentina es un país hermano son subnormales o qué problema mental tienen. No hay dos países países en el mundo que se odien tanto.



Pásame el número del camello bro, q la vende Wena.


----------



## anulador de chortinas (10 Dic 2022)

Para la puta ultragentuza de España resulta que somos hermanos de todos los peores. De todos los panchos, de Marruecos y de Portugal o Italia. Con dos cojones.

Obviamente esta basura de gente son los mismos rojos y fachas imperio que apoyan a Rusia y van siempre contra España.

Nunca dice nadie que somos hermanos de los mejores países del mundo que son nuestros principales socios comerciales con los que no tenemos problemas desde hace 200 años, Francia e Inglaterra, o incluso Alemania y Austria, con quienes compartimos rey y emperador y no hemos tenido guerras sino normalmente aliados.

Para la ultragentuza rojaza y facha imperio esos son odiosos. Los hermanos son todos los países asquerosos chungos criminales analfabetos a los que España no debería ni dar la hora sino evitarlos totalmente.

Ejqueee son países hermanos pero los piratas y gabachos son lo peor. Y los países hermanos son Marruecos, Argentina, Méjico, Venezuela, Italia, Portugal... Todos hijos de la gran puta que han robado a España y matado españoles a saco y lo siguen haciendo.

Subnormales. Sobre todo los fachas imperio de la borgoñona son especialmente nauseabundos.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

anulador de chortinas dijo:


> Para la puta ultragentuza de España resulta que somos hermanos de todos los peores. De todos los panchos, de Marruecos y de Portugal o Italia. Con dos cojones.
> 
> Obviamente esta basura de gente son los mismos rojos y fachas imperio que apoyan a Rusia y van siempre contra España.
> 
> ...



Q dices. Marruecos es escoria, los odio cn toda mi alma.

Apoyo a Rusia pq son europeos y sus reclamos en Ucronía son legítimos. De hecho ese país no tiene derecho histórico a existir.

Y ahora mismo voy con HRVATSKA, ya que son el único equipo europeo de verdad y humilde que se está ganando el mundial.


----------



## anulador de chortinas (10 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Q dices. Marruecos es escoria, los odio cn toda mi alma.
> 
> Apoyo a Rusia pq son europeos y sus reclamos en Ucronía son legítimos. De hecho ese país no tiene derecho histórico a existir.
> 
> Y ahora mismo voy con HRVATSKA, ya que son el único equipo europeo de verdad y humilde que se está ganando el mundial.



Cállate puto subnormal.


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Que gane el futbol.
> 
> Tengo que reconocer una cosa, ayer fui injusto con Croacia, la cual hizo su partido, aprovechó sus ocasiones y derrotó a un rival formidable. Partidazo de Modric y de toda la defensa croata, a excepción quizás de uno de sus laterales. Las cosas como són, y al pan, pan, y al vino vino.
> 
> Mi pronóstico es que tendremos una final de Francia contra Argentina o Croacia, me inclino a pensar que vamos a ver algo inédito, una repetición de la final del 2018.



Yo creo que va a ser inglaterra/portugal contra croacia y que los croatas van a ser los pobres holandeses del 74-78. 

Lo otro es verdad. De ahi la gilipollez de los que rajan del "tiki-taka". España jugo como el culo no por planteamiento o por dar mas o menos pases, sino porque fue incapaz de generar nada en donde hay que generar contra un equipo-muro. Si no regateas, ni combinas, ni centras bien, ni aprovechas ninguna de las situaciones en las que consigues ventaja...pues no ganas. 

Croacia hizo un partidazo. Y si pierde 1 a 0 seria igual de justo y ahora se diria que menudo planteamiento de amarrategui.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

anulador de chortinas dijo:


> Cállate puto subnormal.



Eh, ten respeto gordo de mierda viejales.


----------



## anulador de chortinas (10 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Yo creo que va a ser inglaterra/portugal contra croacia y que los croatas van a ser los pobres holandeses del 74-78.
> 
> Lo otro es verdad. De ahi la gilipollez de los que rajan del "tiki-taka". España jugo como el culo no por planteamiento o por dar mas o menos pases, sino porque fue incapaz de generar nada en donde hay que generar contra un equipo-muro. Si no regateas, ni combinas, ni centras bien, ni aprovechas ninguna de las situaciones en las que consigues ventaja...pues no ganas.
> 
> Croacia hizo un partidazo. Y si pierde 1 a 0 seria igual de justo y ahora se diria que menudo planteamiento de amarrategui.



Pero tú de qué hablas si el tiki taka de 2014 era igual y a España le costaba meter un gol más que cagar un melón y ganaba todo 1-0 y de milagro sufriendo como perros. Xavi e Iniesta no tenían la menor importancia. La posesión era igual que ahora en porcentajes. Un 77% contra Marruecos y tres tiros a puerta. Xavi e Iniesta no resolvían los partidos los resolvían Villa o Torres. Xavi e Iniesta solo la movían sin perderla pero no aportaban nada diferente de Gavi y Pedri, ni goles ni asistencias.

Y Croacia no hizo ningún partidazo, jugó como una rata a la defensiva esperando el milagro en los penaltis, y tuvieron muchísima suerte pero merecieron perder como merecen perder los que son inferiores y juegan a defenderse y el milagro. Y Modric no puede estar más sobrevalorado.


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Evidentemente el español que se fue a argentina hace 50 años y que ahora es un abuelo, tiene una alta afinidad con los abuelos de España. Mucho mas que con los de japon o croacia. 

Pero la familia tradicional japonesa es la familia tradicional española. Matriarcados.
Las cacicadas sudamericanas nunca han sido las españolas salvo en los libritos de Castelao y demas progres. 
No hay un solo croata que no se adapte a España, sobre todo en la zona mediterranea. 

Un japones lo tendria mas complicado si. Pero fundamentalmente por el idioma. Algo que experimentan todos los extranjeros en Japon. Si tuvieramos un idioma en comun, un japones seria el mejor extranjero que te puedes traer. Trabajadores, independientes y gente de honor. Y no me refiero a paridas de samurais. Eso son las cualidades de los españoles de siempre, con las que creamos el mayor imperio cristiano de la historia. 

Solo hay que ver en lo que ha acabado un messi que ni protestaba cuando le daban patadas de jovenzuelo en el barcelona, para entender lo que es la basura tercermundista argentina.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

anulador de chortinas dijo:


> Pero tú de qué hablas si el tiki taka de 2014 era igual y a España le costaba meter un gol más que cagar un melón y ganaba todo 1-0 y de milagro sufriendo como perros. Xavi e Iniesta no tenían la menor importancia. La posesión era igual que ahora en porcentajes. Un 77% contra Marruecos y tres tiros a puerta. Xavi e Iniesta no resolvían los partidos los resolvían Villa o Torres. Xavi e Iniesta solo la movían sin perderla pero no aportaban nada diferente de Gavi y Pedri, ni goles ni asistencias.
> 
> Y Croacia no hizo ningún partidazo, jugó como una rata a la defensiva esperando el milagro en los penaltis, y tuvieron muchísima suerte pero merecieron perder como merecen perder los que son inferiores y juegan a defenderse y el milagro. Y Modric no puede estar más sobrevalorado.



Eres una rata chilena. Brasilero y holandés de mierda.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

No conozco NI UN ESPAÑOL q fuese con Brasil o con Holanda. 

Todos o panchitos o moronegros.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (10 Dic 2022)

anulador de chortinas dijo:


> Para la puta ultragentuza de España resulta que somos hermanos de todos los peores. De todos los panchos, de Marruecos y de Portugal o Italia. Con dos cojones.
> 
> Obviamente esta basura de gente son los mismos rojos y fachas imperio que apoyan a Rusia y van siempre contra España.
> 
> ...



Hombre, no pillo si estas troleando o lo dices en serio.

Pero ya me diras en que nos parecemos social y culturalmente a los anglos o alemanes y en que somos tan diferentes a portugueses, italianos o sudamericanos.

Generalizando siempre, por supuesto.


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

anulador de chortinas dijo:


> Pero tú de qué hablas si el tiki taka de 2014 era igual y a España le costaba meter un gol más que cagar un melón y ganaba todo 1-0 y de milagro sufriendo como perros. Xavi e Iniesta no tenían la menor importancia. La posesión era igual que ahora en porcentajes. Un 77% contra Marruecos y tres tiros a puerta. Xavi e Iniesta no resolvían los partidos los resolvían Villa o Torres. Xavi e Iniesta solo la movían sin perderla pero no aportaban nada diferente de Gavi y Pedri, ni goles ni asistencias.
> 
> Y Croacia no hizo ningún partidazo, jugó como una rata a la defensiva esperando el milagro en los penaltis, y tuvieron muchísima suerte pero merecieron perder como merecen perder los que son inferiores y juegan a defenderse y el milagro. Y Modric no puede estar más sobrevalorado.







Si no te gusta el futbol, pues no lo veas. Pero no vengas a soltar paridas de forofillo. 

Te buscas el gol de Villa a Portugal en el mundial, te lo ves y luego me cuentas eso de que Xavi e Iniesta solo la movian sin perderla.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Es un deber moral para todo ESPAÑOL apoyar a Argentina frente a Holanda.

Os masacramos a las mujeres, destruimos vuestras ciudades, y lo volveríamos a hacer. Argentina no ha olvidado el pasado, y por eso frente a las ratas angloholandesaa enseña los dientes. 

Tan rubitos y tan CARACABALLOS q sois, hijos de puta. Prefiero un país de negros antes q vosotros, escoria PIRATA.

Y me suda la polla q unos sean católicos y otros evangélicos. Ya lo dijo Jesucristo, por sus frutos los conoceréis. HOLANDA, COMEME LA POLLA


----------



## noc555 (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ay mami, 20 años y no aprendió a hablar!
> Algo falla en Opaña. A jugar tampoco aprendió allí, eso fue en Argentina.



Una mierda para ti, sino hubiera sido por el Barça hoy sería camarero en cualquier chiringuito.
Si os descuidáis hubiera jugado con España.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

@anulador de chortinas, MGTOW antiespañol de mierda. 

Porque cojones borras los comentarios? MARICON DE MIERDA, HACES HONOR A TU NICK, HIJO DE PUTA.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (10 Dic 2022)

Empezando que para un japones primero va la sociedad y luego su familia y para un español es justo al reves.


----------



## anulador de chortinas (10 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Hombre, no pillo si estas troleando o lo dices en serio.
> 
> Pero ya me diras en que nos parecemos social y culturalmente a los anglos o alemanes y en que somos tan diferentes a portugueses, italianos o sudamericanos.
> 
> Generalizando siempre, por supuesto.



Tú en nada que eres un sucio comunista asqueroso igual que los argentinos y moros.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

@anulador de chortinas, el puto indígena tiraflechas oriundo de un barracon chileno, me ha bloqueado.

Me cago en tus muertos, desde los más recientes hasta tus ancestros del pleistoceno. RATA COBARDE HIJA DE PVTA


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

La familia española tradicional es un matriarcado. La japonesa tambien es un matriarcado. De ahi que nos metan el puto feminazismo de puritanos protestantes es vomitivo. 

Un español de toda la vida creia en Dios, patria y fueros ( y no estoy forzando el troleo). Un japones de toda la vida creia en Dios, patria y el emperador. Y no estoy hablando de identitarismo nacional. Un argentino es "patriota". Un español y un japones eran otra cosa que los sudamericanos no podeis comprender. Y los españoles sociatas y amanerados de 2022 tampoco. 

Pero que te doy la razon en lo moderno. Un sudaca tercermundista esta como pez en el agua en la comuna de Sanchez y demas subhumanos. Pero eso no es la cultura española. Ni es un español "de toda la vida".


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Empezando que para un japones primero va la sociedad y luego su familia y para un español es justo al reves.



Simplificaciones como las de los griegos "colectivistas".

Luego lees literatura clasica japonesa y resulta que es la misma concepcion de lo social y lo individual que la griega. Y de la cultura griega sale la romana. Y de la romana la cristiana. Y la cristiana es familiar e individualista. 

Los japoneses no son socialistas. Los argentinos y los españolitos de 2022, si.


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Pues eso mismo. Los abuelos inmigrantes que envejecieron en argentina son los mismos abuelos que los europeos. Son generaciones compatibles.

Los inmigrantes modernos tercermundistas son los mismos que los europeos progres subhumanos. Son basura ejecutable compatible.

Lo que digo es que un español que no sea un puto progre de mierda no tiene nada en comun con un puto sudamericano que viene de una sociedad progre o tercermundista. No que sudamerica no tenga lazos historicos comunes con España. Lo cual seria gilipollas negar. 

Y lo que digo es que un español de patria, familia y honor tiene mas en comun con la cultura tradicional occidental o japonesa: Cristianismos, individualismos, matriarcados...etcetc que con toda la mierda que importamos ( islam, paganos, sudacas, progremitas...).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Síii joder siiii!!
Nuestros hermanos marroquíes!!!! Lucharán por el honor de España!!!!!!!
Tenemos que juntarnos y manifestarnos en favor de nuestros jugadores!!! 
Juseimi, muhamad, rachid...guiadnos a la victoria!!!!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Urquiza dijo:


> El Croacia - Argentina puede ser una batalla campal, porque los croatas no son unas mariconas como los holandeses.
> Sólo hay que ver el enganchón que tuvo ayer Perisic cuando Antony intentó hacerle un túnel.
> Es un partido propicio para que ambas selecciones queden con 8.



Si yo fuese Modric doblaría mi póliza de seguro de vida y contrataría a un buen abogado criminalista, nada de "pisálo, pisálo", si es necesario lo van a matar


----------



## Satori (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Síii joder siiii!!
> Nuestros hermanos marroquíes!!!! Lucharán por el honor de España!!!!!!!
> Tenemos que juntarnos y manifestarnos en favor de nuestros jugadores!!!
> Juseimi, muhamad, rachid...guiadnos a la victoria!!!!



Te han puesto alucinógenos en el cacaolat fijo.


----------



## The Replicant (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Si yo fuese Modric doblaría mi póliza de seguro de vida y contrataría a un buen abogado criminalista, nada de "pisálo, pisálo", si es necesario lo van a matar



los croatas tienen más cojones que toda esa puta banda de macarras que son los argensimios y no se van a dejar intimidar. Ayer ya casi se dan de ostias con los holandeses


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Joao Maravillao
*La esencia portuguesa
*
cuánto tiempo permanecerá en vertical sobre el campo?
le coserán a patadas y agarrones?


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Cuanto dinero pagaria porque eliminasen a argentina joder.

Peores deportistas y seres humanos no los hay en el recinto este mundial.

Hoy todavia lloran del árbitro jajajajajja, del árbitro, llorad de que Van Gaal (todo un señor) os la metió doblada porque sabe de fútbol 200 mil veces más, pero no le alcanzaron las piernas a su selección.

Lo de la falta es magia que va a quedar para siempre en la historia de los mundiales, de argentina lo más trascendente que ha quedado siempre ha sido una mano contra Inglaterra, tal y como son los argentinos (unos ladrones).

No pongo el nombre del pais en mayúsculas porque no es un pais, es un puto pueblucho de muertos de hambre.

La que han montado contra los holandeses al acabar el partido...tela.


----------



## cebollo (10 Dic 2022)

Tengo muchas ganas de ver el Francia - Inglaterra, para mi final anticipada.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Si yo fuese Modric doblaría mi póliza de seguro de vida y contrataría a un buen abogado criminalista, nada de "pisálo, pisálo", si es necesario lo van a matar



Croacia como pais las ha visto mil veces más putas que un argentino medio, al que no le han sobrevalorado obuses, no se van a amedrentar por mierda pandilleros.

Croacia son los niños de la guerra, son putos supervivientes que van a reventar a los muertos de hambre del sur.

Vamos Croacia!.


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Dic 2022)

El mundial ya lo puede ganar Portugal tranquilamente.

Aunque, si el mundo fuera algo justo, debería ser Croacia.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Debemos ganar!!!!!!
Se lo debemos a nuestro líder el gran Mohamed VI!!!!!!!!!!! 
Viva Mohamed VI!!!


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Holanda país de gentuza rencorosa, jajaja aún se acuerdan cuando les calcinados sus ciudades y exterminamos a sus pueblerinos.

Poco les pasó a esos separatistas hijos de puta.


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Holanda país de gentuza rencorosa, jajaja aún se acuerdan cuando les calcinados sus ciudades y exterminamos a sus pueblerinos.
> 
> Poco les pasó a esos separatistas hijos de puta.



Mira, a ver qué te parcene este cuadro. Buenas picas se ven.


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (10 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Simplificaciones como las de los griegos "colectivistas".
> 
> Luego lees literatura clasica japonesa y resulta que es la misma concepcion de lo social y lo individual que la griega. Y de la cultura griega sale la romana. Y de la romana la cristiana. Y la cristiana es familiar e individualista.
> 
> Los japoneses no son socialistas. Los argentinos y los españolitos de 2022, si.



Simplificacion no; *generalizacion*.

Los japoneses no son socialistas porque eso significa un gasto para la sociedad. Pero si esa sociedad les exige que se mueran trabajando o lanzandose contra un portaaviones enemigo, lo haran.

Ahora ve tu y dile a un españolito o argentino algo tan sencillo como que no tire el chicle al suelo que ensucia la calle o que no grite cuando habla, que molesta a los de al lado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

El número 11 de portugal
Joao Félix
Menino de ouro

No le perdáis de vista hoy contra los morunos. 
Le van a coser a patadas y agarrones, pero a pesar de todo sacará toda la pureza de su esencia fumbolística para dejarnos alguna jugada para enmarcar en los museos


----------



## filets (10 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Croacia como pais las ha visto mil veces más putas que un argentino medio, al que no le han sobrevalorado obuses, no se van a amedrentar por mierda pandilleros.
> 
> Croacia son los niños de la guerra, son putos supervivientes que van a reventar a los muertos de hambre del sur.
> 
> Vamos Croacia!.






Y en la WWII lucharon con los Nazis contra los rusos


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*Messi-Van Gaal, guerra abierta*

El ‘10′ celebró su gol en la cara del técnico y después le reprochó algo. Hasta Davids tuvo que intermediar. Las declaraciones no habían gustado a Leo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Waka Waka!!!! 

Podrán los pupilos de Mohamed VI contra el imperio portugués???? 

El gran dios del mamadou derrotara a Inglaterra?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

*#cuartadosisderefuerzomarroqui*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Tengo muchas ganas de ver el Francia - Inglaterra, para mi final anticipada.



Final Francia-Argentina, y podría pasar cualquier cosa, aunque el hecho de ser una final ( la fiesta del futbol y tal ) hace más difícil a los argentinos jugar _a lo suyo_, por tanto creo que Francia podría tener más posibilidades.

Me gustaría que la final fuese Portugal-Croacia, pero veo 0% de posibilidades


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Si alguien puede atravesar el fortín de alfombras morunas como mantequilla es Joao Félix


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Dic 2022)

anulador de chortinas dijo:


> o incluso Alemania y Austria, con quienes compartimos rey y emperador y no hemos tenido guerras sino normalmente aliados.
> 
> Para la ultragentuza rojaza y facha imperio esos son odiosos. Los hermanos son todos los países asquerosos chungos criminales analfabetos a los que España no debería ni dar la hora sino evitarlos totalmente.



De Francia e Inglaterra no estoy de acuerdo, pero esto que dices de Alemania y Austria es de lo mas inteligente que he leído en el foro en mucho tiempo


----------



## Burrocracia (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ya les gustaría a los subdesarrollados del cono Sur, tener la MITAD de la renta per cápita de Holanda... Parece ser que los retrasados esos comen balón y punto... Con eso ya van servidos... Holanda gana en todos los aspectos...



Argentina era uno de los países más ricos del mundo hasta hace nada, porque crees que hay tanto descendientes de europeos allí ? .


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*El momento exacto que desencadenó el “Qué miras bobo” de Leo Messi*

Salen a la luz las imágenes de Agüero y Lautaro que desencadenaron el ya famoso “Qué miras bobo” de Leo Messi en zona mixta.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Vamos menino!!!
No duele el golpe,
no existe el miedo,
quítate el polvo,
ponte de pie y vuela sobre los morunos


----------



## theelf (10 Dic 2022)

Urquiza dijo:


> El Croacia - Argentina puede ser una batalla campal, porque los croatas no son unas mariconas como los holandeses.
> Sólo hay que ver el enganchón que tuvo ayer Perisic cuando Antony intentó hacerle un túnel.
> Es un partido propicio para que ambas selecciones queden con 8.



Sinceramente, como mucho, si los croatas salen a matar, mataremos igual, pero no veo sea nada personal como si paso con los holandeses


----------



## Roedr (10 Dic 2022)

Las semis Croacia-Argentia son un win-win:

-Gana Argentina: por fin Modric se va a descansar y podremos usarlo varios partidos
-Gana Croacia: Messi pierda y llora


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*El 'Once Ideal' de MARCA-REPITEN HOLANDA, MARRUECOS Y FRANCIA*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Sir Connor (10 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Las semis Croacia-Argentia son un win-win:
> 
> -Gana Argentina: por fin Modric se va a descansar y podremos usarlo varios partidos
> -Gana Croacia: Messi pierda y llora



Hay otra opción Modric se rompe y se pierde toda la temporada esa es la mejor opcion


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Dic 2022)

¿Creeis que en la semifinal frente a Croacia el árbitro le pedirá la camiseta a Messi antes o después del partido?


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*¿Merecía continuar Luis Enrique?*


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Las semis Croacia-Argentia son un win-win:
> 
> -Gana Argentina: por fin Modric se va a descansar y podremos usarlo varios partidos
> -Gana Croacia: Messi pierda y llora



No se va a descansar, jygaría el partido por el 3r puesto.

Y ese es el tipico que acaba 3-3 en los 90 mins, 5-5 tras prorroga y correcalles y a penalties.


----------



## filets (10 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No se va a descansar, jygaría el partido por el 3r puesto.
> 
> Y ese es el tipico que acaba 3-3 en los 90 mins, 5-5 tras prorroga y correcalles y a penalties.



En ese partido se sacan a todos los suplentes para que jueguen algo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> De Francia e Inglaterra no estoy de acuerdo, pero esto que dices de Alemania y Austria es de lo mas inteligente que he leído en el foro en mucho tiempo



España no tiene ni nunca ha tenido aliados, los países anglosajones han formado una comunidad cultural y hasta cierto punto étnica, en Europa hay varias comunidades de países con una clara semejanza, a pesar de las contínuas guerras de los siglos pasados : centroeuropa, escandinavia, países bálticos, este de europa, países eslavos, incluso Grecia-parte de Italia ( “_una faccia, una razza_” ).
España no ha tenido la habilidad o la suerte de establecer alianzas que no fueran meramente coyunturales y de corta vida, y todas han sido basadas en la guerra y la fuerza. Y ya vemos, con los países de américa tampoco hay mucho porque nos identifican como el orígen de todos sus males, por una parte, y porque en España a la hora de la verdad tampoco se les considera _interesantes_.
España es un continente por si misma, algo diferente a todo, y sólo a partir de los años 60 empezamos a ser un resort turístico y residencial dependiente de los países ricos de Europa


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*La involución de los Luises*


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> En ese partido se sacan a todos los suplentes para que jueguen algo



No creo que Croacia sea de esos. Argentina a lo mejor si, perp Croacia se lo tomaria en serio


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## The Replicant (10 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Hoy todavia lloran del árbitro jajajajajja, del árbitro



es que tienen los santos cojones estos putos macarras de llorar del árbitro si los tenia que haber expulsado a todos, cuando el hijodeputa de Paredes manda un balonazo al banquillo de Holanda, casi se lo comen, los tendrían que haber despellejado alli mismo joder, puta panda de panchitos retrasados


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¿Merecía continuar Luis Enrique?*



Otra vez haciendo trampas al solitario. Flick llegó hace un año tras la Euro, lo lógico es que le dejen hasta su propio europeo. De LE ya hemos dicho todo lo que había que decir y está bien echado.


----------



## NORDWAND (10 Dic 2022)

Buenos días. a ver si hay suerte y lo pasamos hoy, tan bien como ayer.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



La prensa holandesa es gilipollas: "
*Prensa holandesa dura y amarga tras la eliminación de Orange: "Con Louis van Gaal, la KNVB eligió a la estrella equivocada en el espectáculo"*
!

Igual se pensaban que podían ganar el mundial con ese equipo

"

No, este no era el mejor Orange y había poco que argumentar en contra de la eliminación, según la mayoría de analistas/periodistas de fútbol. "Orange eliminado correctamente, aunque el plan B todavía daba esperanza", concluyó Maarten Wijffels del Algemeen Dagblad. El Trouw, un poco más moderado, apunta principalmente al carácter dramático con el que Holanda fue eliminada. “Orange disparó a puerta desde el punto de penalti tras un thriller ante Argentina”, es el veredicto final. NRC Handelsblad, no precisamente un periódico deportivo, habla de fútbol de combate oportuno que no fue suficiente para sacar adelante. No, los comentarios no fueron realmente loables y que Holanda no merecía ir a semifinales fue la conclusión de la mayoría.

Valentín Driessen

Pero sobre todo esperaba con ansias el análisis de Valentijn Driessen. El analista del diario más popular de Holanda, De Telegraaf, es desde hace años el mayor crítico del seleccionador nacional Louis van Gaal, y más concretamente de la forma de jugar. Durante las ruedas de prensa, hubo varios enfrentamientos verbales entre el seleccionador nacional y el periodista de De Telegraaf.






Valentijn Driessen es duro como una roca. 

LEA TAMBIÉN. Lionel Messi enojado en el clinch con Van Gaal: "Dice que quiere jugar al fútbol, pero luego comienza a jugar balones largos"
Era por tanto de esperar que De Telegraaf dejara pocas fichas tras la eliminación de los argentinos. “¿Estamos todos juntos en esto otra vez? En la historia del Flautista de Hamelín, en la historia del seleccionador nacional Louis van Gaal. Que el fútbol ha evolucionado de tal manera que hay que tirar por la borda la Escuela Hollandse para ser campeón del mundo...” El párrafo inicial del análisis deja poco margen a la interpretación. Louis van Gaal vuelve a ser el jefe de Jut para Driessen, quien pone un título significativo encima: "Con Van Gaal, la KNVB y los jugadores eligieron la estrella equivocada en el espectáculo".







LEA TAMBIÉN. Copa del Mundo EN VIVO. (¿Banco?) Ronaldo mira a Marruecos a los ojos a las 4 p. m., Inglaterra se prepara para un crack contra Francia
Una tendencia similar en la revista líder de fútbol Voetbal International. Aparentemente el análisis había estado listo por un tiempo. Apenas media hora después del final del partido, se publicó allí un análisis con el siguiente título: "Mirando hacia atrás en el reinado del rey Luis: no podría ser más colorido".


NRC Handelsblad. 

El Diario General. 
"


----------



## ArturoB (10 Dic 2022)

Qué podemos esperar de los argentinos que idolatran a un yonki marrullero como Maradona. Son así.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Buenos días. a ver si hay suerte y lo pasamos hoy, tan bien como ayer.



Hombre, primer plato: eliminación de los marroquíes. Segundo plato: o ingleses o africanos a la puta calle.


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Andapashá


----------



## JmDt (10 Dic 2022)

Los holandeses lucharon hasta el final.

Con empaque y cojones.

El partido fue emocionante.

Los españoles..... Ni orgullo, ni penalti dentro, ni rabia.

Si por lo menos hubieran sido violentos en la derrota y hubiesen mandado al hospital algún puto moro.... Ni eso palmaditas y a aplaudir.

Son basura.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El momento exacto que desencadenó el “Qué miras bobo” de Leo Messi*
> 
> Salen a la luz las imágenes de Agüero y Lautaro que desencadenaron el ya famoso “Qué miras bobo” de Leo Messi en zona mixta.



Me parece increíble que a Me$$i no le hayan partido las piernas o partido la cara en todos estos años.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Griezmann 
*El fúmbol de la alegría*


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Creeis que en la semifinal frente a Croacia el árbitro le pedirá la camiseta a Messi antes o después del partido?



Y una felación homenaje en el punto central antes de empezar el partido


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (10 Dic 2022)

Una muy mala mezcla por cierto, así de mala salió la combinación.


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

El Marca no defrauda jaja


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*Todavía nos pesa el Mundial de Sudáfrica*


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Todavía nos pesa el Mundial de Sudáfrica*



La euro del 2012 entonces la soñé yo?


----------



## yimi (10 Dic 2022)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Una muy mala mezcla por cierto, así de mala salió la combinación.



Españoles, italianos, alemanes...
Y cogieron lo peor de cada uno: picaresca, marrullería, soberbia... y super inflación.

Dan pena. Su país está hecho tan mierda que su única salida es el fútbol. Es su único consuelo, que sus millonarios ganen partidos.
Luego a hundirse en la miseria y a echar pestes de España. "Opaña", como dice el gilipollas de Jagger. Participando en un foro español en plan faltón y preguntándose por qué caen mal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Molina
Pasta de campeón


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (10 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Holanda país de gentuza rencorosa, jajaja aún se acuerdan cuando les calcinados sus ciudades y exterminamos a sus pueblerinos.
> 
> Poco les pasó a esos separatistas hijos de puta.



Adelaido no son mucho mejores los argentinos que vienen a este país como si fueran una plaga bíblica y te dicen que Argentina es lo mejor de lo mejor y que España es una mierda ( pero bien que vienen aquí a comer de la sopa boba).

Encima tienen ese carácter de ir de graciosetes por la vida sin saber medir cuando esta fuera de lugar, y no hacen ni gracia porque parecen payasos, no caen ni simpáticos sus chistes.


Habrá argentinos buena gente seguro, pero hay una tendencia generalizada de gente argentina que te causa repulsión por su forma de ser.

Qué dice un argentino cuando ve a un español??

- Vos cuántas copas del mundo tenes o lo unico bueno de ese país el Barça ( demuestran ser un pueblo de altísimo nivel intelectual hasta en lo primero que te dicen, en líneas generales son para mi el peor pueblo de Hispanoamérica en lo que se refiere a personalidad o calidad como personas).

Y no defiendo especialmente a los holandeses que conste en acta.


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Molina
> Pasta de campeón



Si fuese atlético me estaría cagando en molina y morata


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Morata 
Lo mejor del combinao pipi caca


----------



## Antisocialista (10 Dic 2022)

Los argentinos somos provocadores y pendencieros lo reconozco, sin embargo eso solamente es un ingrediente de la guerra psicológica. Lo mismo hacía Muhammad Ali y muchos otros boxeadores.


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

Argentina no sabe ni ganar ni perder


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> La euro del 2012 entonces la soñé yo?



Se trata de actuaciones en mundiales, no en euros, en la ultima euro se llego a semis, pero en mundiales desde 2010 no damos ni una


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Yo he conocido a argentinos en España y son gente top un poco pesados pero buena gente en general. Tenemos mucho más en común con un argentino que con un ruso .


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Ya encontré el penalty que se hizo dos minutos después del penaltito a Argentina,

ni revisión ni repetición en la TV.

No es raro?


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Estoy loco por ver el duelo Griezmann VS Joao
Espero que ninguno de los dos me deje con las ganas


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



No se si es una buena o una mala noticia para el PSG, porque Neuer está semi finiquitado deportivamente.

Aunque el suplente es el que la lió parda en eñ Bernabeu el año de la última prórroga, Ulreich


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Es para alucinar lo del Hormonas y los boludos....

Se quejan de Mateu... Y les robó el partido a los holandeses...

Gol de penalti del Hormonas que debía haberse repetido:




Y el VAR ??????... No pasa nada... La FIFA y sus corruptelas boludescas...

Quieren a Pulgarcito con la copa sí o sí....


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Argentina no sabe ni ganar ni perder



Son los Marroquis de Sudamérica, como dijo Rivero, buscan robar y salir corriendo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ya encontré el penalty que se hizo dos minutos después del penaltito a Argentina,
> 
> ni revisión ni repetición en la TV.
> 
> No es raro?



Todo el partido es un despropósito, alfombra roja hacia el título, incluso las declaraciones finales de los argensimios para que parezca que los perjudicados han sido ellos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Los madridistas están super rabiosos y hundidos con la victoria de argentina ayer y la derrota de brasil xD


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> No se si es una buena o una mala noticia para el PSG, porque Neuer está semi finiquitado deportivamente.
> 
> Aunque el suplente es el que la lió parda en eñ Bernabeu el año de la última prórroga, Ulreich



No me extrañaría que ficharan un sustituto de emergencia. Livakovic calienta que sales.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los madridistas están super rabiosos y hundidos con la victoria de argentina ayer y la derrota de brasil xD



Igual que los farsa. Es lo que tiene. A ver cómo les levantan el ánimo a esos con el frenazo de La Lija. Van a necesitar sostén arbitrario

Los golden pipi caca y los ficticius pelo oxigenao. Mucha magia arbitraria van a necesitar para que se lo vuelvan a creer


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Todo el partido es un despropósito, alfombra roja hacia el título, incluso las declaraciones finales de los argensimios para que parezca que los perjudicados han sido ellos.



Pero es que ese empujón mínimo necesita revisión,
(yo lo veo penalty clarísimo),

no hay ninguna repetición ni ninguna toma de ello,

me parece muy extraño.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Es el gran día!!!
Somos loos mejores!!!!! 
Somos magrebíes!!!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Es para alucinar lo del Hormonas y los boludos....
> 
> Se quejan de Mateu... Y les robó el partido a los holandaeses...
> 
> ...



Y eso que en la sala del VAR hay 4 arbitros mirando las camaras o yo que se q miran


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Los madridistas odian a argentina por Messi y el cholo . La mayoría de españoles vamos con nuestros hermanos argentinos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

El mundial está preparado para que lo gane argentina, que ayer terminarán el partido con 11 es absurdo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Sólo marruecos nos puede salvar de que el mundial lo gane argentina!!!!
Vamos sacad vuestras banderas magrebíes a los balcones compañeros!!!!


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me extrañaría que ficharan un sustituto de emergencia. Livakovic calienta que sales.



Podrian fichar a un Playmobil, que lo haria mejor.

Se lió y no sabia si poderla coger o era cesión, y ni lo uno ni lo otro.

Esto en una prórroga de Champions yendo ganando tras perder en Munich, habiendo hecho ya lo más dificil.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> España no ha tenido la habilidad o la suerte de establecer alianzas que no fueran meramente coyunturales y de corta vida, y todas han sido basadas en la guerra y la fuerza. Y ya vemos, con los países de américa tampoco *hay mucho porque nos identifican como el orígen de todos sus males, por una parte, y porque en España* a la hora de la verdad tampoco se les considera _interesantes_.



Eso es propaganda de la leyenda Negra difundida por el mundo anglo y usada por las élites de Latinoamericana.
Linguistica y culturalmente Espanya esta ligada a largo plazo a America Latina y esta a Espanya. Espana tiene mas que ver con un argento o Colombiano que con un checo y lituano.
Otra cosa es la manipulacion politica en favor de los intereses anglos que quieren poner una barrera entre Espana y sus ex colonias. Los portugueses, en cambio, se sienten mas confraternizados con Brasil y Angola que con Alemania por ejemplo, y tienen razon.


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*Un poco más de respeto a la selección de Portugal*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Buah k lokurahh 
Menudo ambientazo aquí en las ramblas!!!!!

Es la marea verde magrebí!!!! Go go marruecos hasta el final!!!


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sólo marruecos nos puede salvar de que el mundial lo gane argentina!!!!
> Vamos sacad vuestras banderas magrebíes a los balcones compañeros!!!!



Que cono significa bandera magrebi pedazo de inculto analfabeto ?

Porque por si no lo sabes, los 3 paises magrebies son diferentes aparte de la religion, y no se llevan precisamente bien entre ellos: Argelia y Marruecos se odian, y Tunez desprecia a estos 2.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buah k lokurahh
> Menudo ambientazo aquí en las ramblas!!!!!
> 
> Es la marea verde magrebí!!!! Go go marruecos hasta el final!!!



Quiero que POR los humille, les hundan y al puto Amtaabat ese, acabe con los ligamentos cruzados de ambas piernas, rotos para siempre por nuestro soldado PEPE.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Todavía nos pesa el Mundial de Sudáfrica*



A España no le pesa nada,

tiene equipo de sobra para ganar a Marruecos,
tiene para mi mejor equipo que Croacia,
y está más o menos al nivel de Portugal,

otra cosa muy diferente es la actitud de los jugadores y los planteamientos del entrenador,

ya se ha dicho, jugando a una sola cosa no se gana un mundial,

ayer Holanda demostró que se pueden hacer dos goles metiendo melones a la olla,
Brasil haciendo paredes por el centro,
y Croacia con una contra rápida,

ha sido una cagada de LE y ya está, cuenta nueva.

* Las mejores plantillas son Francia, Inglaterra y Brasil, no estamos a ese nivel.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

*#MareaVerdeMagrebi*


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

*A LAS 16:00 ALCAZARQUIVIR 2.0

*


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Yo he conocido a argentinos en España y son gente top un poco pesados pero buena gente en general. Tenemos mucho más en común con un argentino que con un ruso .



A mi me caen bien. Solo pueden joder a la gente con hembidias y complejos.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Marruecos 1 Portugal 0, ya lo veréis. O eso o en penaltis gana.


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Si ya están echando bilis con Messi en semis imaginaros si gana la copa del mundo xD


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Quiero que POR los humille, les hundan y al puto Amtaabat ese, acabe con los ligamentos cruzados de ambas piernas, rotos para siempre por nuestro soldado PEPE.



La follada va a ser tan tremenda que van a atragantarse con el cuscus y el te moruno.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Vamos compañeros!!!! 
Comienzan los festejos magrebíes!!!!


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Marruecos 1 Portugal 0, ya lo veréis. O eso o en penaltis gana.



Nop. Si Portugal derroto a Suiza enculandola sin piedad que no va a hacer con Marruecos.
Las nuevas generaciones en la selecao porroncha son la reencarnacion de los que conquistaron Ceuta.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buah k lokurahh
> Menudo ambientazo aquí en las ramblas!!!!!
> 
> Es la marea verde magrebí!!!! Go go marruecos hasta el final!!!



En las ramblas no vale, hay que meterse en las entrañas del raval o del born


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> En las ramblas no vale, hay que meterse en las entrañas del raval o del born



  

Este video es del Raval precisamente compañero:


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos compañeros!!!!
> *Comienzan los festejos magrebíes!!!!*


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*Tenemos nuevo seleccionador*


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Nop. Si Portugal derroto a Suiza enculandola sin piedad que no va a hacer con Marruecos.
> Las nuevas generaciones en la selecao porroncha son la reencarnacion de los que conquistaron Ceuta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287295



No tengo fé. El puchero huele a pollo rancio desde Qatar, y eso q estoy en Hezpaña


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

El que sale menos tocao del batacazo samba es Cunha, que le dejaron fuera en el último momento y ahora se ha visto que los que tomaron su sitio no han servido para nada más que estmparse en cuartos.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Tenemos nuevo seleccionador*



Los Luises traen buena suerte como seleccionadores


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> No tengo fé. El puchero huele a pollo rancio desde Qatar, y eso q estoy en Hezpaña



Pos tendran que anular muchos Goles, a ver como lo haran.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El mundial está preparado para que lo gane argentina, que ayer terminarán el partido con 11 es absurdo



Batalla de Qatar 2022>>>>Batalla de Belgrado 1977


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Pos tendran que anular muchos Goles, a ver como lo haran.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287299



No los dará. Harán el Tiki Taka. Todo está pactado para que Marruecos llegue, por lo menos, a semifinales.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> No los dará. Harán el Tiki Taka. Todo está pactado para que Marruecos llegue, por lo menos, a semifinales.



Tienes los informes secretos del complot moruno? Cuenta, cuenta


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Los argentinos "normales" son muy similares a los españoles "normales",

pero en Argentina abunda el personaje marrullero, bocazas, liante, ignorante, choro (ladronzuelo),

en España existe ese personaje? SI.
gañán, cuñao, que te da la vuelta, cani, gitano, bocazas, etc, etc,

la diferencia es que en España se ve como algo negativo y en Argentina se ve como algo positivo,

"No tenés cashe, papá"

Para ellos tener calle es ser un gitano de esos.

Sergio Ramos en Argentina sería Dios,
un ídolo nacional que eclipsaría totalmente a Messi,
es canchero, guarrete y ganador,

sin embargo en España ha sido vilipendiado y tratado como monguer toda su carrera,
hay mil memes suyos como si fuera subnormal.

* Soy del Barça, porque ya veo que aquí hay varios subnormales que se piensan que esto es una guerra Farsa/Mandril.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Tienes los informes secretos del complot moruno? Cuenta, cuenta
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287300



No tengo, pero coño, q se intuye. Ya huelo desde aquí el pucherazo qatarí. Los moros tienen MUYYYY mal perder.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> La follada va a ser tan tremenda que van a atragantarse con el cuscus y el te moruno.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287293



Ojalá les dejen el culo como una rotonda


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Los argentinos "normales" son muy similares a los españoles "normales",
> 
> pero en Argentina abunda el personaje marrullero, bocazas, liante, ignorante, choro (ladronzuelo),
> 
> ...



Los argentinos son hijos de espanoles e italianos, que otra cosa iba a salir?


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> La follada va a ser tan tremenda que van a atragantarse con el cuscus y el te moruno.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287293



Ojalá acierte tu pronóstico, pero el mío, que está más basado en la realidad, prevalecerá. Tristemente.


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Quien gane ese partido va a ganar el mundial


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> tiene para mi mejor equipo que Croacia,
> y está más o menos al nivel de Portugal,
> 
> ayer Holanda demostró que se pueden hacer dos goles metiendo melones a la olla,
> ...



Portugal tiene mejor equipo que nosotros y juegan ofensivamente con mucha más fluidez, eso no quita para que vayan a tener muchos problemas con el equipo grande al que se enfrenten, Croacia tiene a Modric y Modric hace jugar a todo el equipo, Messi hace lo mismo con Argentina pero es más peligroso individualmente, no estamos a su nivel y si nos pillan lo más normal es que nos ganen bien.

Holanda es una selección a la que creo que sí se podría ganar, son raros y blandengues, les falta el carácter que siempre tuvieron los alemanes, muchas veces parece que les falta compromiso. También nos podrían ganar ellos a nosotros, obviamente

España tiene un futbol muy colectivo pero de muy poca profundidad, ya he dicho otras veces lo que opino, creo que se ha encontrado la herramienta perfecta para hacer un fútbol especulativo, de poco riesgo y conservador sin recurrir a un catenacccio, que tiene muy mala prensa y es menos vendible, hemos degenerado totalmente un sistema que en principio quería el balon para atacar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Al combinao pipi caca lo que le pasa es que una panda de chiflados se han creído que van a inventar el fúmbol a estas alturas y se han dedicao a hacer disparates y a montarse una pinícula fantasiosa en la que no ecsisten los defensas ni los delanteros ni na, sino una panda de borregos que caminan en círculos o algo así. En su cabesa era un plan sin fisuras, se pensaban que venían del futuro tras ver un software donde to encajaba. La realidac que se ha visto es el pipi caca. Un engendro horrendo que no queremos volver a ver.


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Dic 2022)

Iba con Argentina por Messi, pero después de leer a los argentinos les pueden dar mucho por el culo.

Pero de qué coño se quejan, si les han pitado un penaltito, si penalty pero si el árbitro les quiere joder no lo pita,

no le ha enseñado una amarilla a Messi como la copa de un pino,

a Paredes no lo ha expulsado cuando era lo justo: entrada de amarilla y luego pelotazo al banquillo otra amarilla.

el árbitro ha dado 10 minutos de descuento como podía haber dado 9 o 11, en un mundial donde la consigna es alargar el descuento, en un partido con tanganas, tarjetas, penaltys, pérdidas de tiempo

El gol de Holanda viene de una falta de retrasado mental en el último segundo de un argentino, qué culpa tiene el árbitro si ese jugador es subnormal?


En serio, de acuerdo que Mateu tiene fama, pero joder si hubiera querido el partido acaba 8 contra 9 por las tanganas y la semifinal la tiene que jugar argentina con los juveniles.


Estoy flipando con la falta de clase y la mala educación de los argentinos, Messi incluido que se ha convertido en una mala copia del peor Maradona

Una vez más los argentinos demostrando que ni saben perder ni saben ganar, que son un pueblo bronco, fanático, maleducado y culturalmente subdesarrollado, la clase no se compra, no es una cuestión de dinero, se tiene o no se tiene.

Espero que Croacia les dé pal pelo, o cualquiera del otro lado del cuadro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Los argentinos son hijos de espanoles e italianos, que otra cosa iba a salir?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287301



Tienen más de españoles que de italianos,

exageran esa parte italiana porque es de más caché,

apellidos españoles...cinco siglos de mezcla
apellidos italianos...apenas un siglo de mezcla

Entonces es más habitual que los morenitos mestizos con CI-70 tengan apellido español, son unos negro mierda culiao para ellos,

la realidad es que de italianos tienen poco,
las putas empanadas son castellanas/gallegas
el chorizo criollo es español,
chimichurri es vasco,
etc, etc.

su acento en muchos sitios suena a andaluz con tomada de gallego,
(pero cuidado, que dicen "laburo"  )

y el 80% de sus apellidos son españoles,
sin embargo los lees y dicen ser todos de familia italiana.

Pues eso, que allí el gañán es el bien visto.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Portugal tiene mejor equipo que nosotros y juegan ofensivamente con mucha más fluidez, eso no quita para que vayan a tener muchos problemas con el equipo grande al que se enfrenten, Croacia tiene a Modric y Modric hace jugar a todo el equipo, Messi hace lo mismo con Argentina pero es más peligroso individualmente, no estamos a su nivel y si nos pillan lo más normal es que nos ganen bien.
> 
> Holanda es una selección a la que creo que sí se podría ganar, son raros y blandengues, les falta el carácter que siempre tuvieron los alemanes, muchas veces parece que les falta compromiso. También nos podrían ganar ellos a nosotros, obviamente
> 
> España tiene un futbol muy colectivo pero de muy poca profundidad, ya he dicho otras veces lo que opino, creo que se ha encontrado la herramienta perfecta para hacer un fútbol especulativo, de poco riesgo y conservador sin recurrir a un catenacccio, que tiene muy mala prensa y es menos vendible, hemos degenerado totalmente un sistema que en principio quería el balon para atacar.



Portugal tiene un equipo más hecho y veterano,
pero por nombres tampoco es ampliamente superior,

es posible que esté un poco por encima de España, Alemania, Holanda, Croacia, etc...

pero no llega a lo que tiene Brasil, Inglaterra y Francia, es una salvajada,
van a dominar los próximos años.

* Argentina cuando se vaya Messi va a ser un solar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Poned este hastag en vuestras redes sociales:

*#BurbujaConMarruecos*

Para demostrar los lazos que nos unen a los burbujas con nuestros hermanos árabes y que les apoyamos hasta el final!!! 

muchos foreros como @melf @ravenare @barullo @Edge2 @Alia del Cuchillo @Pajarotto @Suprimo @Fornicious Jr @Manero @xilebo @artemis el filetes @filets y otros ya se han sumado con el hastag en sus redes!!!

y tu, a que esperas??????


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> @JAGGER eres tú, tiraflechas?



No, soy éste


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*PORTUGAL*

Por su parte, la selección portuguesa llega a unos cuartos de final de un Mundial por tercera vez en su historia. La primera, en 1966 cuando finalizaron terceros. Y la más reciente, la del 2006 en Alemania, cuando quedaron cuartos. Es decir, en ambas ocasiones han conseguido avanzar de ronda. Para llegar hasta aquí, golearon de forma abrumadora por 6-1 a Suiza, haciendo gala de su esteral poderío ofensivo como la irrupción de Gonçalo Ramos, João Félix, Bruno Fernandes y compañía.

*As a seguir: Gonçalo Ramos.* El joven delantero portugués de 21 años del Benfica apenas había jugado 12 minutos en la Copa del Mundo. Fernando Santos apostó por él como titular y reemplazo de Cristiano Ronaldo contra Suiza en octavos. ¿Resultado? Un hat-trick y una asistencia. Será difícil quitarle la titularidad tras dar tal exhibición goleadora.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Un gafeador DE PUTISIMA MADRE


----------



## Djokovic (10 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Un gafeador DE PUTISIMA MADRE



En realidad te esta diciendo lo que va a pasar pero a la inversa xD
La clave esta en lo de Benzema y Alemania finalista xD


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Gon¢alo Ramos se hincho gracias a Joao Félix, que lo llevó todo el partido en volandas.

Pero da lo micsmo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Portugal tiene un equipo más hecho y veterano,
> pero por nombres tampoco es ampliamente superior,
> 
> es posible que esté un poco por encima de España, Alemania, Holanda, Croacia, etc...
> ...



1) cierto, Portugal no llega a lo de francia y Brasil, pero contra Inglaterra me gustaría verlos, los ingleses siempre tienen muchos problemas con los equipos del sur de europa, tanto a nivel de clubs como a nivel de selección. Recordemos, en los mundiales : Italia 2 Inglaterra 0, Inglaterra sólo le ha ganado a Portugal en las semis de su mundial en el 1966, despues de eso dos derrotas ( 86 y 06 ), la última por penaltys. Y España tiene una victoria ( 1950 ) y un empate ante ellos ( 1982 )

2) me he olvidado de decir una cosa, en teoría el sistema con que jugamos dicen que parte de la idea y de la admiración por la Holanda de Cruyff, pero Holanda el único título que realmente tiene es una eurocopa y se le ha tachado con razón siempre de ser poco "bravos", a ver si lo único que realmente hemos copiado es una forma de jugar amariconá


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Dic 2022)

¿Quién quieres que gane en el Marruecos - Portugal de esta tarde?


Tras la eliminación de España ante una superior Marruecos, se enfrentan estos y Portugal para luchar por llegar a las semifinales contra Francia o Inglaterra, dos de nuestros tradicionales enemigos geoestratégicos. ¿Preferís que pase Marruecos o Portugal? Sin duda, ambos forman parte de nuestra...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Esta es la realidad,
Messi fue a buscarle la boca a Fan Jal y Davids.

Lo curioso es que toda la panchitada lo elogia por ello.


----------



## Hermericus (10 Dic 2022)

Los suizos dicen que jugaron con un virus en el cuerpo.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> 1) cierto, Portugal no llega a lo de francia y Brasil, pero contra Inglaterra me gustaría verlos, los ingleses siempre tienen muchos problemas con los equipos del sur de europa, tanto a nivel de clubs como a nivel de selección, excepto con la selección de España. Recordemos, en los mundiales : Italia 2 Inglaterra 0, Inglaterra sólo le ha ganado a Portugal en las semis de su mundial en el 1966, despues de eso dos derrotas ( 86 y 06 ), la última por penaltys
> 
> 2) me he olvidado de decir una cosa, en teoría el sistema con que jugamos dicen que parte de la idea y de la admiración por la Holanda de Cruyff, pero Holanda el único título que realmente tiene es una eurocopa y se le ha tachado con razón siempre de ser poco "bravos", a ver si lo único que realmente hemos copiado es una forma de jugar amariconá



Holanda era superior a Inglaterra, no me jodas, y se han ido fuera. Portugal está potentorra y si no hay pucherazo con Marruecos le gana fácil a Francia en semis, para asistir a un Portugal-Croacia de puta madre ganado por la mínima en el último momento por el equipo lusitano.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Dos de los 3 goles y no me acuerdo si los 3 de Gon¢alo Ramos vienen de asistencias geniales de Joao Félix y otras tantas que regaló por ahí y no vieron portería


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Simplificaciones como las de los griegos "colectivistas".
> 
> Luego lees literatura clasica japonesa y resulta que es la misma concepcion de lo social y lo individual que la griega. Y de la cultura griega sale la romana. Y de la romana la cristiana. Y la cristiana es familiar e individualista.
> 
> Los japoneses no son socialistas. Los argentinos y los españolitos de 2022, si.



Quién te dijo que los japoneses no son socialistas?


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Si hay pucherazo con el Portugal-Marruecos entonces asistiremos a unas semis Marruecos Francia en donde se desencadenará el apocalipsis en las calles gabachas, y donde habrá más de un parpalhon blau muerto (aquí ya no se mantiene el pucherazo), si en Hezpaña los moros ya son legión, allí son directamente Ejército de Publio Cornelio.


----------



## propileos (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Argumentos?
> Son burdas descalificaciones fruto de tu resentimiento y envidia.
> Ya te digo, nosotros estamos felices con el triunfo. Fue merecido.
> Ahora me voy a comer algo y a dormir.
> ...



Vosotros no sois felices con el triunfo, solo sois felices humillando a los demas en el triundo. 
Ademas nunca podeis tener la boca cerrada, siempre soltando basura por la boca. 
Al final del partido rajando del arbitro. 
El arbitro lo que hizo fue:

Os regalo un penalty. 
No expulso a Paredes. 
No expulso a Messi. 
Hizo la vista gorda en el primer penalty que el portero argentino paro, donde estaba un par de metros por delante de la linea de porteria.

A cambio de esto a cagarse en el arbitro y en su familia. 
El portero de Argentina diciendo que el arbirtro "los perjudico" porque estaba dolido por la eliminacion de España. 

Es decir de paso echando mierda a toda España que ya me diras que tiene que ver con este partido. 

Yo no se si España clasificara o no, esa no es la cuestion, la cuestion es que no mereceis el apoyo de nadie. 
Los que apoyan a Argentina son subnormales. 
Si apoyas a un argentino lo unico que puedes recibir a cambio es una patada o un insulto. 
La gente tiene que abrir los ojos y darse cuenta de estas cosas.


----------



## Scout.308 (10 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Apoyo a Rusia pq son europeos y sus reclamos en Ucronía son legítimos. De hecho ese país no tiene derecho histórico a existir.



Vaya tiro en la nuca te hace falta. Te lo pongo claro a ver si te enteras; ruso = asiático antieuropeo; prorruso = subhumano tironucable


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Ese árbitro es una puta mierda con un grado de vedettismo que no se puede tolerar. Arruinó un partido excelente.


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*Esto estuvo feo*







Cuando se gana es muy facil hablar, a ver cuando pierdan q cara ponen


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> 1) cierto, Portugal no llega a lo de francia y Brasil, pero contra Inglaterra me gustaría verlos, los ingleses siempre tienen muchos problemas con los equipos del sur de europa, tanto a nivel de clubs como a nivel de selección. Recordemos, en los mundiales : Italia 2 Inglaterra 0, Inglaterra sólo le ha ganado a Portugal en las semis de su mundial en el 1966, despues de eso dos derrotas ( 86 y 06 ), la última por penaltys
> 
> 2) me he olvidado de decir una cosa, en teoría el sistema con que jugamos dicen que parte de la idea y de la admiración por la Holanda de Cruyff, pero Holanda el único título que realmente tiene es una eurocopa y se le ha tachado con razón siempre de ser poco "bravos", a ver si lo único que realmente hemos copiado es una forma de jugar amariconá



La historia no sirve de nada, es un torneo nuevo,
Hungría era la mejor selección del mundo antes y ahora son de segunda fila.

Inglaterra está sacando jugadores como churros,
y en su juego lo mismo te juegan como España en el centro del campo,
que te hacen una contra brutal a lo Francia,
para mi es la mejor selección del Mundial,
se nota la influencia de tener en su liga a los mejores jugadores y entrenadores del mundo,

algo están haciendo bien.

Obvio que esto es un juego y puede ganar cualquiera.

Lo de España es una aberración, la exageración de la exageración,
si contra Rusia en 2018 fue vergonzoso,
este mundial lo han repetido en dos partidos de manera consecutiva,

y todavía quieren que siga Luis Tabique


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Ese holandés de mierda lo escupió a Messi y está la imagen  
Tu llanto, mi nvtrición.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Vaya tiro en la nuca te hace falta. Te lo pongo claro a ver si te enteras; ruso = asiático antieuropeo; prorruso = subhumano tironucable



No entiendo tu punto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Los suizos dicen que jugaron con un virus en el cuerpo.



Como cuámdo le clavamos 6 a Alemania y fue el covid


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Hezpañordos subnormales,

les cagan en la boca continuamente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Esta es la realidad,
> Messi fue a buscarle la boca a Fan Jal y Davids.
> 
> Lo curioso es que toda la panchitada lo elogia por ello.



Incapaces de saber ganar. Miserables.


----------



## pandiella (10 Dic 2022)

"...le metió un tiro libre a la Naranja a pocos pasos del área argentina por un zafarrancho en el que Weghorst desacomodó desde atrás a Paredes y Pezzella se llevó por delante a los dos, una acción no clara, interpretable, en la que podía haber pitado falta de ataque, o nada..."

joderjoder, es como lo de "le golpeó con el ojo en el punyo"

El reloj de arena de Mateu Lahoz


----------



## propileos (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ese holandés de mierda lo escupió a Messi y está la imagen
> Tu llanto, mi nvtrición.



Poco le hicieron a Messi, no tenia que haber salido caminando del campo.


----------



## yimi (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Hezpañordos subnormales,
> 
> les cagan en la boca continuamente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287326



Es como lo de Marruecos. Todos los mass-mierda diciendo que somos hermanos y tenemos mucho en común y al ganar salen los marroquíes a destrozar todo lo que pillan y los jugadores publicando fotos como que nos han conquistado y diciendo que esto es por todos los musulmanes y que empieza la reconquista. Gilipollas no, lo siguiente.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Vosotros no sois felices con el triunfo, solo sois felices humillando a los demas en el triundo.
> Ademas nunca podeis tener la boca cerrada, siempre soltando basura por la boca.
> Al final del partido rajando del arbitro.
> El arbitro lo que hizo fue:
> ...



Ahí siguen los retrasados animando a esta gentuza,

en su vida han tratado con argensimios,

pero como son del Barça hay que chuparle la pija al enano.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es como lo de Marruecos. Todos los mass-mierda diciendo que somos hermanos y tenemos mucho en común y al ganar salen los marroquíes a destrozar todo lo que pillan y los jugadores publicando fotos como que nos han conquistado y diciendo que esto es por todos los musulmanes y que empieza la reconquista. Gilipollas no, lo siguiente.



Que esperas de un país con un 90% de vacunados/embozalados,
donde todos se sienten feministas,

que mandan travelos a Miss Nosequé y las ministras salen en el Sálvame,

charos y pacos viendo el fútbol y mamando el rabo a quien diga la TV.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Scout.308 (10 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> No entiendo tu punto.



A ver si con un poco de suerte un moro te pega 4 puñaladas en el cuello para robarte la cartera. No hay nada más propicio en el mundo que la muerte de rusos y prorrusos.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> A ver si con un poco de suerte un moro te pega 4 puñaladas en el cuello para robarte la cartera. No hay nada más propicio en el mundo que la muerte de rusos y prorrusos.



No entiendo cómo se puede odiar tanto al pueblo ruso. Q de malo han hecho? Son nuestros enemigos? Acaso han sido peores q otros países?


----------



## Scout.308 (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



¿Vaya ofendiditos los del tweet no? Ah, que son mejicanos panchitazos con el culo escocido.

A los holandeses más que burlarse de ellos por perder, lo que les hacía falta eran 4 patadas en la cabeza, puta selección de GUARROS antideportivos. Y no sólo la selección holandesa actual, si no de siempre.


----------



## Scout.308 (10 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> No entiendo cómo se puede odiar tanto al pueblo ruso. Q de malo han hecho? Son nuestros enemigos? Acaso han sido peores q otros países?



Abre un libro de historia, que estás aquí dando toda la puta vergüenza ajena del mundo.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> ¿Vaya ofendiditos los del tweet no? Ah, que son mejicanos panchitazos con el culo escocido.
> 
> A los holandeses más que burlarse de ellos por perder, lo que les hacía falta eran 4 patadas en la cabeza, puta selección de GUARROS antideportivos. Y no sólo la selección holandesa actual, si no de siempre.



Ya, eso es verdad. Me cae como el culo Holanda.


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*¡La FIFA abre expediente a Argentina!*

El Comité de Disciplina estudia las actitudes de los jugadores argentinos y también de la selección de Países Bajos durante el encuentro de cuartos del Mundial.


----------



## el tio orquestas (10 Dic 2022)

anulador de chortinas dijo:


> Para la puta ultragentuza de España resulta que somos hermanos de todos los peores. De todos los panchos, de Marruecos y de Portugal o Italia. Con dos cojones.
> 
> Obviamente esta basura de gente son los mismos rojos y fachas imperio que apoyan a Rusia y van siempre contra España.
> 
> ...



De hermanos nada, hijos de traidores. Un español de bien sabe que no hay aliados, es solo Dios, la espada y uno mismo. Y a 2022 no nos queda ni Dios ni espada, por desgracia.

Putos rojos.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡La FIFA abre expediente a Argentina!*
> 
> El Comité de Disciplina estudia las actitudes de los jugadores argentinos y también de la selección de Países Bajos durante el encuentro de cuartos del Mundial.



Putos vendidos a Holanda. Si tanto les gusta holanda que se vayan al holandés errante y que les roben sus almas, como en Bob Esponja.


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

* ONCE DE MARRUECOS*

*Bono; Achraf Hakimi, El Yamiq, Saïss, Attiat-Allah; Ounahi, Amrabat, Amallah; Ziyech, En-Nesyri y Boufal.*

Walid Regragui, con *dos bajas importantes *en su once. Una de ellas, la de *Aguerd en el eje de la zaga, reemplazado por El Yamiq*. El otro, *Mazraoui en el lateral zurdo, con la entrada de Attiat-Allah*.







*ONCE DE PORTUGAL*

*Diogo Costa; Dalot, Pepe, Rúben Dias, Guerreiro; Bruno Fernandes, Rúben Neves, Otávio; Bernardo Silva, Gonçalo Ramos y João Félix.*

Por su parte, Fernando Santos no toca lo que le funcionó en la goleada a Suiza. Es decir, *repite Gonçalo Ramos como referencia, con la suplencia de Cristiano Ronaldo. Tampoco estará Cancelo en el lateral, con Dalot ganándose la titularidad. El único cambio es el retorno de Rúben Neves, ocupando el lugar de William Carvalho.*


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Abre un libro de historia, que estás aquí dando toda la puta vergüenza ajena del mundo.



No entiendo el odio q les tenéis a los prorrusos. La mayoría solo dan su opinión respetuosamente. 
Ucrania es un país artificial y q eso siempre ha sido Rusia. 
Aparte q desde pequeño m gusta todo lo relacionado con Rusia.
Me da una rabia tremenda lo creciditos q estan los ucranianos, se creen jesucristos, y encima hay hijos de puta violentos como tu q les comen la polla. 
Por mi como si matan hasta el último puto ucraniano de la faz de la tierra.


----------



## The Replicant (10 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Espero que Croacia les dé pal pelo



si Modric y los suyos consiguen eliminar a esos putos panchitos macarras argensimios juro que pido la nacionalidad croata ya mismo


----------



## megadeth (10 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> si Modric y los suyos consiguen eliminar a esos putos panchitos macarras argensimios juro que pido la nacionalidad croata ya mismo



Este señor, porque es un puto SEÑOR con mayúsculas, merece retirarse levantando una copa del mundo.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

40 minutos para que comience ALCAZARQUIVIR 2.0. EL PUCHERO DE MARRUECOS


----------



## Sir Connor (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## megadeth (10 Dic 2022)

Los argentinos se merecen que Croacia les meta un correctivo en semis porque van de divas por la vida, son mu pesaos y tal y tal, pero en el caso del pique con Holanda, no les reprocho que acabaran riéndose en su cara visto como se desenvolvió el tema:


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Dic 2022)

La afición de Marruecos a darlo todo jajaja! No paran de silbar al contrario durante todo el partido jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## anulador de chortinas (10 Dic 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> De hermanos nada, hijos de traidores. Un español de bien sabe que no hay aliados, es solo Dios, la espada y uno mismo. Y a 2022 no nos queda ni Dios ni espada, por desgracia.
> 
> Putos rojos.



Pero es que a ver. Vas a Europa EEUU Canadá Australia y te tratan muy bien por ser español y te vas a hacer amigos y estar en todas las movidas y fiestas como uno más si hablas el idioma y estás con gente de tu nivel social.

Vas a Marruecos, America latina, Italia, Portugal, y no te vas a integrar nunca y te van a agredir, ofender, provocar o sacar temas chungos constantemente con todo tipo de mierdas por ser español.

Hermanos de qué si son precisamente los italianos los que más desprecian s España de manera condescendiente como atrasados pobres campesinos sin riqueza ni arte ni industria ni Ferrari ni Lamborghini ni Armani ni Gucci ni Renacimiento. 

Son ellos y los argentinos los que más desprecian y ofenden a los españoles, lo he visto mil veces. MIL. Y los franceses ingleses, holandeses, belgas, americanos, alemanes, nórdicos, ni les oyes más que buenas palabras hacia España aunque la vean un desastre a la que tienen que rescatar con sus ahorros una y otra vez.

Nuestros hermanos son los occidentales, europeos del oeste, americanos, anglos y punto. Y todo lo demás es entrar a su trato de desprecio porque nos quieren sacar del grupo de los países del primer mundo en el que llevamos toda la vida aunque seamos los más pobres de la clase junto a los otros del Sur.

¿Acaso los griegos se consideran hermanos de los turcos yugoslavos búlgaros albanos o rumanos que tienen alrededor? No los quieren ni ver, ellos de sienten europeos occidentales como nosotros porque lo son, y además muy importantes en su historia y todos usamos muchas de sus palabras todavía. Todos. Desde los escandinavos a los portugueses usamos miles de palabras griegas. Ahora vete a decirles qué tal les caen los turcos, italianos o yugoslavos, que te lo van a dejar clarito.


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

anulador de chortinas dijo:


> Pero es que a ver. Vas a Europa EEUU Canadá Australia y te tratan muy bien por ser español y te vas a hacer amigos y estar en todas las movidas y fiestas como uno más si hablas el idioma y estás con gente de tu nivel social.
> 
> Vas a Marruecos, America latina, Italia, Portugal, y no te vas a integrar nunca y te van a agredir, ofender, provocar o sacar temas chungos constantemente con todo tipo de mierdas por ser español.
> 
> ...



Portugueses no les incluiría en el saco que has mencionado, quizá haya alguno rebotado pero por la soberbia que gasta el españolito paleto medio que se cree que Portugal está en la época de Manuel II.

Al portugués le hablas de Camões , Vasco de Gama, Sebastão I hacía el mito que forja la leyenda y ya cuando hay algo de confianza de lo bueno que era Salazar y el General Spinolla, ganaste un amigo o al menos una persona que te va a respetar bastante, lo digo de forma empírica .

Lo que no puedes es interactuar siendo como un pobre diablo italiano o un argentino, eso es de subnormal profundo.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Poned este hastag en vuestras redes sociales:
> 
> *#BurbujaConMarruecos*
> 
> ...



Y una polla


----------



## Smurf (10 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



Messi es una auténtica basura de persona, igual que todos los argentinos. Todos son así, llevan la mierda dentro hasta el fondo de su alma y de ellos solo sale mierda, odio, maldad, bronca, insultos, complejos de inferioridad, crimen. 

¿Esta basura provocadora agresiva mal enjetada fea malforme hipertatuada es el que todos aman y consideran el mejor de la historia y el icono al que deben ayudar y regalar balones de oro y mundiales porque quieren hundir al chulo de Cristiano como si este ENGENDRO fuera mejor?

No hay un solo argentino bueno, pero ni uno. Algún italiano se salva, muy raro pero alguno. Pero argentinos que sean normales y buenas personas como cualquier europeo bondadoso educado y simpático, NO HAY NI UNO. Son el puto MAL reconcentrado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*Mateo tiene otros asuntos más importantes*


----------



## ArturoB (10 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Messi es una auténtica basura de persona, igual que todos los argentinos. Todos son así, llevan la mierda dentro hasta el fondo de su alma y de ellos solo sale mierda, odio, maldad, bronca, insultos, complejos de inferioridad, crimen.
> 
> ¿Esta basura provocadora agresiva mal enjetada fea malforme hipertatuada es el que todos aman y consideran el mejor de la historia y el icono al que deben ayudar y regalar balones de oro y mundiales porque quieren hundir al chulo de Cristiano como si este ENGENDRO fuera mejor?
> 
> No hay un solo argentino bueno, pero ni uno. Algún italiano se salva, muy raro pero alguno. Pero argentinos que sean normales y buenas personas como cualquier europeo bondadoso educado y simpático, NO HAY NI UNO. Son el puto MAL reconcentrado.



Si su ídolo es un puto Yonki marrullero de mierda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Yo me preguntaba donde iba a estar la corrupción en este mundial: 1 selección árabe que llegue lejos+Me$$i+Frappé.


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Del amor al odio sólo hay un paso, como del baile al llanto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Todos somos Purtugueses supongo. As armas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

TODXS CON MARRUECOS, JIJIJIJI


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Dic 2022)

A Joao lo van a freir a patadas.


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Cristiano debe estar rompiendo cosas


----------



## Snowball (10 Dic 2022)

Portugal!!!

Vamoss


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Hoy tiene que ser la venganza contra la noche de los segarros largos


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Y una polla



Ese quiere comer pollas Moras


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Con cuál de nuestros dos hermanos vamos?


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Dic 2022)

Marruecos tiene hoy como el día de España el jugador número 12 su afición que son mayoría hoy y eso crean o no es un plus.








Marruecos prepara otra invasión de aficionados en Qatar para el histórico partido ante Portugal


El estadio Al Thumama de Doha, con capacidad para 44.000 espectadores, se puede quedar pequeño para albergar este sábado (16:00, hora española) el partido de cuartos de final...




amp-marca-com.cdn.ampproject.org




Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Dic 2022)

Vais a salir con el coche a darle en los morros a los moros de mierda?


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Todos somos Purtugueses supongo. As armas.



Pues claro, que gane portugaaaaaaaaaal!!!!!!!!! pensar que podiamos estar aqui y no los moros


----------



## The Replicant (10 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hoy tiene que ser la venganza contra la noche de los segarros largos



noche de las toallas largas

taluecs


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Marruecos no ha ido perdiendo en todo el mundial, no sabemos si tienen plan B... si Portugal abre la lata, veremos el nivel real de Marruecos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Dic 2022)

Boufal necesita un trasplante de cabello.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)

os nossos irmaos devem foderlhe o cuçinho os porcos de merda marroquinos.

FORÇA PORTUGAL.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Marruecos no ha ido perdiendo en todo el mundial, no sabemos si tienen plan B... si Portugal abre la lata, veremos el nivel real de Marruecos.



En ese caso, una selección normalita.


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

Un español de asistente VAR 1 ricardo de burgos


----------



## noc555 (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ese holandés de mierda lo escupió a Messi y está la imagen
> Tu llanto, mi nvtrición.



Demuestra eso por favor


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Dic 2022)

Un trago cada falta grave a joaoy


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Dic 2022)

Todos pensando ya en a quien ficharemos en invierno y las películas que se montará Laporta para poder inscribirlo 

Ya el mundial, qué gracia tiene?

Veré el Francia - Inglaterra porque parece a priori un partido interesante, pero sin favoritismos, con la misma neutralidad que si viera un Burundi - Burkina Faso


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Dic 2022)

Jajajajaja empieza Portugal manejando el balón y ya está la afición silbando.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*Modric tiene cositas de Marge*


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

El eje Bernardo Silvia- Bruno Fernandes ha sido de lo mejor del mundial, fútbol en estado puro.

Una selección como la mora , se le puede ganar con jugadores desequilibrantes, cosa que ni Croacia, ni España, ni la decadente Bélgica, han tenido.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Una cosa que he odiado del mundial es no saber diferenciar los estadios.

Me parecen todos iguales.


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

¿Le va a caer un set a Marruecos hoy?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Dic 2022)

El estadio medio vacío, qué verguenza.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Un español de asistente VAR 1 ricardo de burgos








De Burgos Bengoetxea expulsa a Baena por dedicarle su gol al fallecido Llaneza


Álex Baena fue expulsado por el árbitro De Burgos Bengoetxea por enseñar un mensaje de homenaje a Llaneza tras marcar ante el Almería.




www.eldesmarque.com


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

La diferencia es evidente ya tras 2 minutos


----------



## Esmegma fermentado (10 Dic 2022)

Si no fuese por las camisetas sería imposible distinguir quienes son los moros, igual que contra HEZpaña


Desde luego menudas cerdas vuestras abuelas ibéricas que se follaban a cuanto chad moro veían.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> El estadio medio vacío, qué verguenza.



Todos los días dan la asistencia y los datos son falsísimos


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Le va a caer un set a Marruecos hoy?



No creo, lo unico q sabe hacer marruecos es encerrarse y defender, la clave estara cuando portugal metera el primer gol, siempre q siga 0-0 se crecera mas los marroquis


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Una cosa que he odiado del mundial es no saber diferenciar los estadios.
> 
> Me parecen todos iguales.



La mayoría serán demolidos después..así que que más da


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Huy como se parece ahora Portugal a España con el limpiaparabrisas


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Otra vez moroco jugando en casa


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Qué le pasa en la voz a la tipa de TVE? Da un poco de grima joder.


----------



## Charlatan (10 Dic 2022)

como pierda marruecos al calvo se lo va a follar mohammed.......y si ganan tb.........


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

*España VS Marruecos:*
Árbitro *argentino* que pitó la escandalosa cifra de tres faltas contra Marruecos en la primera parte,
deja dar cera y apenas da tiempo de prolongación.

Cero crítica en las RRSS y TV

Sin altercados entre ambos equipos.

*Argentina VS Países Bajos:*
Árbitro *español* que pita descaradamente a favor de Argentina en cada balón dividido, regala un penaltito a Argentina, ignora un penalty a favor de Países Bajos, perdona la roja a Paredes y la doble amarilla a Messi,
da el tiempo de prolongación correcto.

Todos los jugadores de argentinos, TV de Argentina y RRSS claman contra el árbitro.

Altercados y provocaciones de parte de los simios en todo el partido.


Y todavía hay mongolos que dicen ser los argentinos nuestros hermanos?
Después os ponéis a criticar a la etnia,
cuando es lo más parecido que tenemos en España a ese lodazal sudaca.


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

El hijo puta de Joao no se tira así en el Aleti


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Esmegma fermentado dijo:


> Si no fuese por las camisetas sería imposible distinguir quienes son los moros, igual que contra HEZpaña
> 
> 
> Desde luego menudas cerdas vuestras abuelas ibéricas que se follaban a cuanto chad moro veían.



Habla por la tuya. Ha cagado la madre que te ha cagado a ti


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

¿Colgando balones? ¡Como se atreven! La forma de ganar es sobar y sobar.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

La primera de Portugal.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

¿Soy el único que se está confvndiendo con las camisetas  ?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Dic 2022)

Joao feliz no es que sea un pívot..pero Portugal ya ha hecho algo más que España...Colgar un puto balón


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Dic 2022)

VAMUS PURTUGAL!


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que se está confvndiendo con las camisetas  ?



no, y además creo que la segunda de los morocs también es blanca.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Colgando balones? ¡Como se atreven! La forma de ganar es sobar y sobar.



Es que te digo una cosa, Marruecos tiene las lineas muy juntitas y salen rápido a la contra. Si eres capaz de buscarles la espalda, les destrozas.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Marruecos NO va a ser rival para Portugal... No sufráis... Portugal está en semis....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Vamos compañeros!!!!! 
Catalanes, españoles y magrebíes bajo la misma bandera!!! La bandera de la diversidad y el amor!!!!


----------



## Charlatan (10 Dic 2022)

dalot guerreiro es lo peor de portugal..........


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que se está confvndiendo con las camisetas  ?



Por qué ellos nunca se cambian la camiseta? El otro día nosotros y hoy los vecinos con la segunda equipación


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (10 Dic 2022)

Qué pasa que los jugadores del Sevilla se transforman en Maradona en sus selecciones??


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (10 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que se está confvndiendo con las camisetas  ?



Me pasó lo mismo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Por qué ellos nunca se cambian la camiseta? El otro día nosotros y hoy los vecinos con la segunda equipación



Porque son el local. Si hubiéramos ganado seríamos nosotros.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Qué pasa que los jugadores del Sevilla se transforman en Maradona en sus selecciones??



que eran entrenados por cacategui y ahora por el calbo de los esteroides ese.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Ya empiezan con las pataditas


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Otro partido autobusero


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

Pepe es el mejor central que hay hoy día.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Por qué ellos nunca se cambian la camiseta? El otro día nosotros y hoy los vecinos con la segunda equipación



FIFA.

Recuerda hay que sentirse avergonzados de ser europeos.


----------



## Charlatan (10 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ya empiezan con las pataditas



quien reparte reparte..........


----------



## Octubrista (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Colgando balones? ¡Como se atreven! La forma de ganar es sobar y sobar.



Unos irresponsables los lusos. ¿Cómo se atreven a colgar balones y arriesgarse a perderlos?  (Luis Enrique mode).


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (10 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que nos queda Portugal


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

2.000 moromierdas han viajado para el partido...

Pero no nos dicen que son pobres?


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos compañeros!!!!!
> Catalanes, españoles y magrebíes bajo la misma bandera!!! La bandera de la diversidad y el amor!!!!





Foto del forero


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

La misma historia que con España, 200 marroquíes haciendo autobús


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Dic 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Qué pasa que los jugadores del Sevilla se transforman en Maradona en sus selecciones??



En nesri no es el mismo desde que se rompió el cruzado


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

Que diferencia con España los hermanos portugueses.


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Entre Casillas y el boludo voy a silenciar la tele


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> 2.000 moromierdas han viajado para el partido...
> 
> Pero no nos dicen que son pobres?



La elite....


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> La misma historia que con España, 200 marroquíes haciendo autobús



Vaya puta mierda de fútbol.

El problema es que el de España también es una puta mierda.


----------



## sociedadponzi (10 Dic 2022)

es marruecos el unico equipo que aun no ha perdido ningun partido?

no se, igual me equivoco


----------



## Charlatan (10 Dic 2022)

2000........gimen como 50000


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

Buena técnica de los marroquíes, han salido muy bien...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (10 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> es marruecos el unico equipo que aun no ha perdido ningun partido?
> 
> no se, igual me equivoco



Croacia no ha perdido ninguno


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

Primeros 20 minutos que los moros aprietan, poco a poco se va a ir cociendo la venganza de Sebastian I


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Los moros son unos cerdos....

Bueno, y jugando al fútbol, también....


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Joder ya pinta como el otro día, un puto coñazo de partido.


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> 2.000 moromierdas han viajado para el partido...
> 
> Pero no nos dicen que son pobres?



Pues igual que ayer, que había no sé si 20.000 o 40.000 argentinos en el campo. Son cosas que no se entienden, o los gobiernos de sus países financian los viajes o es absolutamente incomprensible, tal y como está la vida en Argentina y en Marruecos (estos tienen la excusa de que hay muchos emigrados en Catar).


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

Estoy escuchando a Maldini y a Hipólito Rincon.

Comentarios excelsos...


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> La misma historia que con España, 200 marroquíes haciendo autobús



Balones a la espalda. Ya verás como acaban encontrando las oportunidades.


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Acaba de ser castrado por el poste


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Quién te dijo que los japoneses no son socialistas?



Otoya Yamaguchi me lo dijo.

Y por que sois tan jodidamente feos los argentinos?

Ves a Acuña, di maria, otamendi...y todos los que hacen el subnormal en las gradas y parece una reunion de extras del señor de los anillos.

Orcos de Buenos Aires, quien es vuestro señor?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Pues igual que ayer, que había no sé si 20.000 o 40.000 argentinos en el campo. Son cosas que no se entienden, o los gobiernos de sus países financian los viajes o es absolutamente incomprensible, tal y como está la vida en Argentina y en Marruecos (estos tienen la excusa de que tienen muchos emigrados en Catar).



En el caso de los moros se lo pagan con los IMVs y demás mierdas que nos gorronean desde su agujero infecto.

Lo financiamos nosotros.

La reina mora vive de puta madre sin gastar nada en sus compatriotas moromierdas.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

Y ahora PEpe Domingo Castaño....maravilloso....


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Pues igual que ayer, que había no sé si 20.000 o 40.000 argentinos en el campo. Son cosas que no se entienden, o los gobiernos de sus países financian los viajes o es absolutamente incomprensible, tal y como está la vida en Argentina y en Marruecos (estos tienen la excusa de que hay muchos emigrados en Catar).



Ya he dicho varias veces que esos argentinos de donde menos vienen es de Argentina


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Si hoy gana moroco estará también intransitable el centro o el otro día fue solo por tocar los cojones?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Joder a estos moromierdas nunca les pitan falta de saque y se pasan 5 minutos ahí sin sacar.

El otro día contra España un sarraceno de mierda dio además como veinte pasos.


----------



## Antiparticula (10 Dic 2022)

A ver si empieza a golar portugal y se callan los silvidos del publico moro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> 2.000 moromierdas han viajado para el partido...
> 
> Pero no nos dicen que son pobres?



No más que tú y yo, y se lo pagamos nosotros.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Ya os advertí de que habría pucherazo y batalla de Alcazarquivir 2.0


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Joder ya pinta como el otro día, un puto coñazo de partido.



No se puede esperar otra cosa de Marruecos. Ellos van a hacer el mismo partido.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

Portugal pierde fuelle.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Entre Casillas y el boludo voy a silenciar la tele



Yo con Acestream gol mundial, ni hay que cambiar el codigo id en cada partido siempre el mismo


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Estoy escuchando a Maldini y a Hipólito Rincon.
> 
> Comentarios excelsos...



Eres un sibarita.


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

Esperaba un poquito más de João Felix, dicho esto , no ha jugado mal pero no ha sido decisivo, ni destello de crack


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

142 pases llevaba portugal en el minuto 15. Con prorroga se van a mas de 1000. 

Peligra el record de España. Ojo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Sin troleadas, mucho mejor marruecos que Portugal de momento.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Mierdoroco tirando a gol.

Increíble.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Esperaba un poquito más de João Felix, dicho esto , no ha jugado mal pero no ha sido decisivo, ni destello de crack



la culpa es del Cholo por supuesto.


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Estoy escuchando a Maldini y a Hipólito Rincon.
> 
> Comentarios excelsos...



La decadencia está en todos los lados, música, cine y medios de desinformación.

El nivel de Tiempo de juego ha alcanzado las cotas de Bar Manolo. Vomitivo.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Yo con Acestream gol mundial, ni hay que cambiar el codigo id en cada partido siempre el mismo



¡Padac el Ace so ratas!


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Lo dije. Portugal jugará como España pq Marruecos irá a semis con Gabachia, para ser vencido por ella y así generar un caos estructural en las calles gabachas, generándose una masacre de Parpalhon Blaus.


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Le estoy cogiendo manía a la canción _Señorita_, y todavía no la he escuchado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> 142 pases llevaba portugal en el minuto 15. Con prorroga se van a mas de 1000.
> 
> Peligra el record de España. Ojo.



170 en 20 minutos


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Dic 2022)

Yo os digo que no he visto jamás una afición que se ponga a silbar al rival todo un jodido partido nunca.
Es que es increíble!!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Tocas un poco, balón largo a la banda a buscar el hueco, y si te lo recuperan vas a presionar.

Eso es lo que España no hizo el otro día. Ni un balón largo... (bueno, uno, el de Alba a Asensio)


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Yo os digo que no he visto jamás una afición que se ponga a silbar al rival todo un jodido partido nunca.
> Es que es increíble!!
> Pozdrawiam



Y que esperabas de la más absoluta escoria humana?


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Yo os digo que no he visto jamás una afición que se ponga a silbar al rival todo un jodido partido nunca.
> Es que es increíble!!
> Pozdrawiam



Poco fútbol has visto entonces.

Turcos y serbios son maestros en eso.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

Ojo con Marruecos....


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

Que asco de cerdos


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Mierdoroco que ataca. Han tomado jamón hoy?


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Yo os digo que no he visto jamás una afición que se ponga a silbar al rival todo un jodido partido nunca.
> Es que es increíble!!
> Pozdrawiam



Es normal, somos sus dos enemigos históricos. 

He visto literal en el vestiulo, una bandera de Hezbolá o de Gadsden. Los israelies se están pegando un tiro en el pie siendo amigos de esta escoria.


----------



## Charlatan (10 Dic 2022)

deco no es marroqui.....


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Dejando el recadito a Bounou, muy bien.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Que puto asco los moros yendo todos ahí como una horda por la falta.


----------



## Charlatan (10 Dic 2022)

bruno le ha dado fuego a bono.......


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 170 en 20 minutos



Si, pero solo 71% de posesion y 85% de efectividad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Solo 3 juegan en Marruecos. Y estoy seguro que el 90% no ha nacido allí.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Poco fútbol has visto entonces.
> 
> Turcos y serbios son maestros en eso.



No recuerda el España chile de 2014...todo Maracaná abucheado a España hasta en el entrenamiento


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Si, pero solo 71% de posesion y 85% de efectividad.



Qué vergüenza


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

Me alegro bastante de las criticas a Mateu Lahoz, por idiota e ir de enrollado con la mugre argentina.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Dejando el recadito a Bounou, muy bien.



Pepe está bastante calmado, a ver si le dan unas espinacas o algo


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Solo 3 juegan en Marruecos. Y estoy seguro que el 90% no ha nacido allí.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287436



Lo busqué el otro día y la mayoría han nacido en Holanda o Francia


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Que puto asco los moros yendo todos ahí como una horda por la falta.



Quitaros los prejuicios que estos tios la tocan muy bien.

Y no será la primera vez que veo a Marruecos follarse a Portugal en un Mundial...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Los moros se lo están creyendo.


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Olés cuando la toca Moroco!

Ahí hay mucho moroquiano _ispaniol_, me parece a mí. Las paguitas les queman en el bolsillo.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Quitaros los prehuicios que estos tios la tocan muy bien.
> 
> Y no será la primera vez que veo a Marruecos follarse a Portugal en un Mundial...



Tocan los cojones muy bien si.

No son prejuicios.

Son experiencias milenarias pasadas de generación en generación.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Olés cuando la toca Moroco!
> 
> Ahí hay mucho moroquiano _ispaniol_, me parece a mí. Las paguitas les queman en el bolsillo.



Nadie se ha quedado atrás. Nengun amego atras.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Lo busqué el otro día y la mayoría han nacido en Holanda o Francia











El rugido de 'los Leones del Atlas' es mundial...¡14 jugadores de la selección marroquí han nacido en otro país!


La selección de Marruecos, rival de España en los octavos de final del Mundial de Qatar 2022, refleja la situación actual que atraviesa el planeta. Las migraciones, la diversidad d




www.marca.com






*El rugido de 'los Leones del Atlas' es mundial...¡14 jugadores de la selección marroquí han nacido en otro país!*
Bélgica, Países Bajos, Canadá, Francia, España e Italia son los países de origen del grueso del combinado africano. Marruecos es la selección del Mundial que cuenta con más oriundos






ALEJANDRO PEINADO
06/12/2022 - 12:44 CET

Compartir en Facebook
Compartir en Twitter
Compartir en Telegram
Compartir en Whatsapp
Enviar por email
666Mostrar comentarios

Directo. Marruecos - España
Entrevista. Achraf Hakimi: "En Juvenil estuve con España, pero no era mi sitio"
Reportaje. El Mundial más mundial: la historia de los 137 nacionalizados de Qatar 2022
La selección de Marruecos, rival de España en los octavos de final del Mundial de Qatar 2022, refleja la situación actual que atraviesa el planeta. Las migraciones, la diversidad de un mundo sin fronteras, la herencia del colonialismo y la globalización y 'llamada' de los orígenes, *han provocado que más de la mitad del combinado marroquí no haya nacido en el país africano.*





Achraf Hakimi: "En Juvenil estuve con España, pero no era mi sitio"MARTA GARCÍA
Es el caso de Yassine Bounou, Munir Mohamedi, Romain Saïss, Achraf Hakimi, Noussair Mazraoui, Sofyan Amrabat, Selim Amallah, Amine Harit, Ilias Chair, Bilal El Khannous, Hakim Ziyech, Sofiane Boufal, Zakaria Aboukhlal y Walid Cheddira, los* 14 futbolistas que componen el grupo de oriundos del cuadro marroquí.*
*Dos españoles se enfrentarán a su país de origen*
El choque de octavos contra la selección española será un duelo contra sus orígenes para Achraf Hakimi y Munir Mohammedi, nacidos en Madrid y Melilla respectivamente. El actual futbolista del PSG, explicó en MARCA el motivo por el que decidió jugar con Marruecos: *"Fui a probar con la selección española en Las Rozas, pero vi que no era mi sitio, no me sentía como en casa.* No era por nada en concreto, sino por lo que yo sentía, porque no era lo que había mamado y vivido en casa, que es la cultura árabe, ser marroquí. Yo quería estar en la selección marroquí".


> Fui a probar con la selección española en Las Rozas, pero vi que no era mi sitio, no me sentía como en casa
> Achraf Hakimi



Misma razón sostiene Munir Mohamedi: "Nací en Mellilla. *Soy y me siento español, pero también me tira la sangre*",reconocía el meta antes de enfrentarse a 'La Roja' en el pasado Mundial. El arquero marroquí goza de un largo recorrido en el fútbol español. Ha defendido las camisetas del Ceuta, Almería B, Melilla, Numancia y Málaga durante los doce años que se ha desempeñado en el campeonato nacional.
*Ziyech y Mazraoui, los 'cracks' neerlandeses que juegan para Marruecos*
Son dos de los futbolistas con más calidad del combinado marroquí. Hakim Ziyech, cuando en 2015 defendía la camiseta del Twente neerlandés, decidió rechazar la llamada de la 'Oranje', con la que había brillado en categorías inferiores, y aceptar la de Marruecos por su ascendencia. Una leyenda del país europeo como es* Marco van Basten, le calificó de "estúpido" por la decisión que tomó.*





Gol de Ziyech (0-1) en el Canada 1-2 Marruecos
El caso de Mazraoui es similar, nació en Países Bajos, *pero desde su infancia tuvo claro que quería jugar con Marruecos. *Al igual que Ziyech, ambos futbolistas rechazaron disputar el Mundial de Qatar por su tensa relación con el exseleccionador Vahid Halilhodzic. El nombramiento de Walid Regragui hizo que revocaran su decisión. Sofyan Amrabat y Zakaria Aboukhlal, futbolistas de Fiorentina y Toulouse, completan el cupo de actuales jugadores de la selección marroquí que nacieron en Países Bajos.
*Bélgica y Francia, de tres en tres*
Después de la neerlandesa,* la belga y francesa son las nacionalidades extranjeras con más representación* en 'los Leones del Atlas'. Ambas con tres futbolistas. Selim Amallah (Standard de Lieja), Ilias Chair (Queens Park Rangers), Bilal El Khannous (Genk) por parte del país flamenco. Mientras que el lado galo está formado por Romain Saïss (Besiktas), Sofiane Boufal (Angers) y Zakaria Aboukhlal (Toulouse).
*Canadá e Italia, un integrante cada país*

Son las dos nacionalidades que completan la 'Torre de Babel' que posee la selección Marroquí. Del lado norteamericano se inclina el meta del Sevilla, Yassine Bounou. El actual 'Zamora' de LaLiga* nació y vivió ocho años en Montreal,* hasta que regresó con su familia a Marruecos.


> Soy más marroquí que cualquier otra cosa
> Yassine Bounou



País con el que se ha sentido identificado: *"Soy más marroquí que cualquier otra cosa*", llegó a afirmar el meta del combinado marroquí. Walid Cheddira, jugador del Bari, equipo de la Segunda División italiana, es el último oriundo de 'los Leones del Atlas' que se *han repartido tres de los cuatro goles de Marruecos *en la fase de grupos y, ante España, buscarán seguir infundiendo terror con su rugido, el más internacional del Mundial de Qatar.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

noc555 dijo:


> Demuestra eso por favor



Está circulando x internet la captura de vídeo. Seguro que es fake jajaja


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El rugido de 'los Leones del Atlas' es mundial...¡14 jugadores de la selección marroquí han nacido en otro país!
> 
> 
> La selección de Marruecos, rival de España en los octavos de final del Mundial de Qatar 2022, refleja la situación actual que atraviesa el planeta. Las migraciones, la diversidad d
> ...



Dos españoles se enfrentarán a su país de origen
El choque de octavos contra la selección española será un duelo contra sus orígenes para Achraf Hakimi y Munir Mohammedi, nacidos en Madrid y Melilla respectivamente. El actual futbolista del PSG, explicó en MARCA el motivo por el que decidió jugar con Marruecos: "Fui a probar con la selección española en Las Rozas, pero vi que no era mi sitio, no me sentía como en casa. No era por nada en concreto, sino por lo que yo sentía, porque no era lo que había mamado y vivido en casa, que es la cultura árabe, ser marroquí. Yo quería estar en la selección marroquí"


y a esa basurilla es a lo que damos derechos y el mismo pasaporte que el nuestro.
..


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Portugal tiene que tener paciencia.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Dic 2022)

De momento media hora de cemento. 
Un coñazo.


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Portugal tiene más capacidad de sufrimiento y más recursos que España, no les importa pegar sus buenos pelotazos. Y lo van a necesitar, los morocos se lo están poniendo difícil.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (10 Dic 2022)

La segunda parte será muy intensa


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Por qué Luis Enrique no ponía a Morata de titular?


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Una pena que no haya entrado


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Balón largo, segunda jugada y UY.

No es tan difícil.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Dic 2022)

Uy chutando desde el borde del área... herejía según lucho


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Este partido es para Cristiano... Remate por arriba... Córner, balón parado o similar... Pero claro, creo que Cristiano tiene un novio moro ¿ no ??...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Por qué Luis Enrique no ponía a Morata de titular?



Porque es muy malo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Balón largo, segunda jugada y UY.
> 
> No es tan difícil.



HEREJIA según lucho


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Porque es muy malo.



Ya, pero menos malo que el resto


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Bernardo silva tienem que ponerlo en la izquierda. Es el flanco debil de marruecos aunque este ahi el flipado del PSG. 

Igual que nosotros teniamos que haber puesto a Pedri ahi entre lineas. Pero no se ven los partidos los seleccionadores


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> HEREJIA según lucho



Y sacando los córners directos al área.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Dic 2022)

Putos moros tienen suerte.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Salvando las distancias, a Portugal le pasa lo mismo que a Holanda ayer cotra Argentina, no ve espacios en ataque pero luego los ofrece en defensa, a los portugueses les falta nervio


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Que puta mierda de moros gritando joder.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

No os preocupeís por el partido entre Francia y Marruecos, los hombres franceses son recios y viriles y sabrán sin lugar a dudas poner orden en el desmán causado por la marabunta moronegra.



PD: Encima con la musica moromierda al inicio del video, me cago en los muertos del mariconazo gabacho (valga la redundancia) este.


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

No creo que los moros "la toquen" bien, pero su sistema es efectivo, no es más que una versión actualizada a lo que jugaba el Cholo, se necesita varios perros de presa como Achraf, Amrabat, Mazroui, Chedirra y jugadores algo técnicos como Ziyech y Boufal, como decía el gran Carrero Blanco "inmovilismo, unidad y aguantar" con eso hasta los penalties, un portero efectivo en esa faceta como Bono y a seguir pasando rondas.

Portugal tiene potencial, creo que a medida que vaya pasando el tiempo, las posibilidades de gol de Portugal serán mayores. Lo vimos con la decrépita España, que teniendo una puta basura de jugadores, llegó y generó alguna ocasión .


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

Portugal mal, así no.

Quizás con Cristiano...


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Por qué Luis Enrique no ponía a Morata de titular?



Se svpone que para sorprender al rival, pero gracias a Lvisito al final los sorprendidos son todos menos el rival


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Este partido es para Cristiano... Remate por arriba... Córner, balón parado o similar... Pero claro, creo que Cristiano tiene un novio moro ¿ no ??...



lo más normal es que lo meta en el descanso


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Arriba Portugal, vamos que se puede!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Madre mía compañeros, estoy tomandome un refrescante cacaolat en una terraza aquí en las ramblas y es impresionante ver la alegría de nuestros hermanos magrebies


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

Uff, que huecazos atrás deja Portugal.....................


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía compañeros, estoy tomandome un refrescante cacaolat en una terraza aquí en las ramblas y es impresionante ver la alegría de nuestros hermanos magrebies



Estás en la Rabat del norte.


----------



## Leer (10 Dic 2022)

Lol Rivero.


----------



## artemis (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Poned este hastag en vuestras redes sociales:
> 
> *#BurbujaConMarruecos*
> 
> ...



Tú estás pirado, deja la coca mamón...que les den mucho por el culo a los halal


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

Lo veo mal.

Que salga Cristiano.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Dic 2022)

Así juegan muchos equipos, por ejemplo el Trampas aunque con dinamita arriba.
Bloque bajo, juego alabado por Ancelotti y el Cholo.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Tú estás pirado, deja la coca mamón...que les den mucho por el culo a los halal



Gordo... ¿ Con quién vas ??


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Dic 2022)

Final: Croacia - Marruecos.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (10 Dic 2022)

Los amegos están crecidos


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Se está viniendo arriba Marruecos, a lo mejor eso es lo que esperan los portus, que se abran atrás...


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Los moros están atacando contra Portugal como 10 veces más que contra España.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Los amegos están crecidos



Les han prometido segarros.


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Se está viniendo arriba Marruecos, a lo mejor eso es lo que esperan los portus, que se abran atrás...



Aquí el que no se consuela es porque no quiere


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (10 Dic 2022)

anulador de chortinas dijo:


> Pero es que a ver. *Vas a Europa EEUU Canadá Australia y te tratan muy bien por ser español y te vas a hacer amigos y estar en todas las movidas y fiestas como uno más si hablas el idioma y estás con gente de tu nivel social.*
> 
> Vas a Marruecos, America latina, Italia, Portugal, y no te vas a integrar nunca y te van a agredir, ofender, provocar o sacar temas chungos constantemente con todo tipo de mierdas por ser español.
> 
> ...



Españoles tener buena imagen, lazos y amistades con el mundo sajón o holandeses?? Vivimos en realidades contrapuestas o tienes pruebas palpables de lo que dices?? porque me dejas estupefacto.

Por otra parte lo de Italia me lo creó, habrá de todo como en todos los lares, pero que incluso ciertos italianos ven por encima del hombro a los españoles y con cierta condescendencia es algo de sobra sabido, de hecho llegue a leer que la leyenda negra se originó y fue difundido en el territorio de Italia y luego le dieron forma otros países ( no sé cuánto habrá de cierto en esto).

No seré yo quien le quite sus méritos a los italianos (renacimiento, grandes pintores e inventores,etc), pero a excepción del imperio romano ( y no existía Italia como tal) su peso real en la historia es muy inferior... De que continentes son descubridores los italianos??, Fueron los máximo difusores de la moral cristiana los italianos en tierras foráneas o fueron los españoles?? Quienes pueden decir que América entera paso a ser parte de sus virreinatos, italianos o españoles??, Etc ,etc podría dar decenas de ejemplos más.

Lo que opinen los italianos importa bien poco, cabeza alta en ese sentido que España no tiene nada que envidiar a la historia de Italia ( por lo menos no el momento de máximo esplendor ), hasta la cultura y valores del Imperio Romano fueron extendidos y empaparon distintas lugares del mundo por los españoles y no por los italianos.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Es el mismo puto subnormal de árbitro del otro día?


----------



## randomizer (10 Dic 2022)

Los mongolos de La 1 aclarando que cuando dicen que los marroquies "roban y salen corriendo" es solo un término futbolístico y que nadie lo malinterprete...


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Joder por qué no le bajó la dentadura al moracco así se calman. Total era en el medio campo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Uf, un Argentina-Purtugal con Pepe reventando a Me$$i...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Joder las hordas moromierdas gritando al unísono.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Joao Félix hoy está en plan colchonero...


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Joder las hordas moromierdas gritando al unísono.



Como el otro día


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> Los mongolos de La 1 aclarando que cuando dicen que los marroquies "roban y salen corriendo" es solo un término futbolístico y que nadie lo malinterprete...



Es lo que mejor hacen. 

Robar y salir corriendo.


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Dic 2022)

Gol
Pozdrawiam


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Goal en el mejor momento


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

¡¡¡Adios!!! Gol de los moros...


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Dic 2022)

Marruecos
Pozdrawiam


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Dic 2022)

hijosdeputa


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

La CANTADA la ramatada y el gal


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Jojojojojojo... Gol moraco.... Zevillista....


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

A tomar por culo


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Vaya porterito


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Pinchito moruno!

1-0


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Gol del amego "español"


----------



## Nico (10 Dic 2022)

golazooooo


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, lo de poner otra vez un arbitro argentino en un partido de marruecos...NO ES CASUALIDAD.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)

joder


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

GOL Marruecos ... joder


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Joder que puto asco los moros de mierda.


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Dic 2022)

amego segarrooo


----------



## Charlatan (10 Dic 2022)

gggggggggggggggggooooooooooollllllllllllllllcon cantadooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Snowball (10 Dic 2022)

No me lo puedo creer

In @Obiwanchernobil we trust


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Dic 2022)

Hala a ver ahora qué hacen...


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Uy el portero, jojojo


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

Se la ha comido el portero portugués


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Por cierto, lo de poner otra vez un arbitro argentino en un partido de marruecos...NO ES CASUALIDAD.



Lo han hecho dos veces.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Cantada


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

el portero a por uvas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

En Nesiri que lleva 2 años sin hacer nada con el Cerdilla...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

Agenda 2030 moros campeones del mundo.


----------



## noc555 (10 Dic 2022)

NO FUE CASUALIDAD


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Se la ha comido el portero portugués



Lo advertí.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Dic 2022)

Pedazo salto ha pegado el notas...

Bueno al menos no tendremos que ir a los putos penartis. 

Portugal tendrá que sacar a la Ronalda y dejarse los guevos.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (10 Dic 2022)

Los jugadores del Sevilla se convierten en Maradona en sus selecciones


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Dic 2022)

El jugador número 12 eso hace mucho! 
La gente detrás de la portería de Portugal jajajajaja todos de pie y algún que otro sin camisa
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Patoso (10 Dic 2022)

Que Inyusticia...


----------



## Octubrista (10 Dic 2022)

Estaba Marruecos llegando y Portugal perdiendo terreno.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Por cierto, lo de poner otra vez un arbitro argentino en un partido de marruecos...NO ES CASUALIDAD.



Entre miserables se entienden.


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Que saquen al bicho


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

Los de RTVE sumisión ante el moro.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Francia Marruecos, más claro que el agua.

Masacre de franceses amariconados INCOMING

AVRIIIC PARPALIUS.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Vamos Portugal arriba arriba


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (10 Dic 2022)

Vaya tela con los portugueses


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Se está poniendo el mundo como para no salir de casa, argentina, marruecos...joder macho....


Porterin, podias medir un poco antes de salir, no?.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Goena cantada


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

Lo venía avisando...yalodecíayoismo.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Los moros tienen que ir a la final, hay que avergonzarse de ser europeos.

Ya lo dijo el calvo que se siente gay, trans, africano y sobre todo subnormal de infantino.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Agenda 2030 moros campeones del mundo.



Les darás tus segarros y serás felic


----------



## Glebadepus (10 Dic 2022)

Ojalá Marruecos ganando el mundial. Algunos solo queremos ver el mundo arder.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joao Félix hoy está en plan colchonero...



Siempre está medio agilipollado.
Ofendidiño le llaman.


----------



## Snowball (10 Dic 2022)

Encima tienen la baraka los cabrones


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Moros-Fráfrica en la semi.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Y al larguero Portugal


----------



## Hermericus (10 Dic 2022)

Que pedazo de cantada.


----------



## Jvsl36 (10 Dic 2022)

Para los qué subestimaban a los Mohamed corren y meten a full.
Los qué le falta ud,pechos helado.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Cristiano... Calienta que sales...


----------



## chomin (10 Dic 2022)

Lo estoy viendo por Internet en canales panchitos y como va con retraso un moro gritando me ha preavisado del puto gol


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

A ver si espabila Portugal.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Portugal ya es una de las naciones del mundo que más ha vacunado a su población contra la covid-19


Ese país europeo tiene totalmente vacunada al 80 % de su población, de alrededor de 10 millones de habitantes.




www.semana.com





Mas valia hacer esto




Que esto




Que vergonha


----------



## Elsexy (10 Dic 2022)

Si, bastante penoso


----------



## Ancient Warrior (10 Dic 2022)

Pone a penaldo en el segundo ...HDP


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Ah no es penal 
Árbitro español?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Para los qué subestimaban a los Mohamed corren y meten a full.
> Los qué le falta ud,pechos helado.



Promesas de segarros.


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Ese árbitro... a Pepe ya le está subiendo la sangre a la cabeza...


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Cristiano... Calienta que sales...



He criticado a Cristiano pero ni João , ni Ramos están a la altura hoy, quizá los últimos 30 minutos haya que utilizarle.


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Entre miserables se entienden.



Es brutal eh. Pones a un conmebol chupapollas en las eliminatorias de un equipo que pega, pierde el tiempo y defiende por acumulacion. 

Estas son las mierdas de la FIFA de toda la vida.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ah no es penal
> Árbitro español?



Hambrentino...


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

El árbitro sin pitar nada


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

¿Eso no es penaltito? Es argentino el árbitro


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Los moros tienen que ir a la final, hay que avergonzarse de ser europeos.
> 
> Ya lo dijo el calvo que se siente gay, trans, africano y sobre todo subnormal de infantino.



Y si es un maricon travesti Moroqui frances ya es la total:


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Snowball (10 Dic 2022)

Esto huele a la Corea de 2002


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

La segunda parte va a ser muy divertida.

Va a haber LIADA fijo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Dic 2022)

Ahora partido loco.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Y si es un maricon travesti Moroqui frances ya es la total:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287454



Que puto asco todo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ah no es penal
> Árbitro español?



Es hambretino...


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Ha pitado el final, todo el pvto campeonato añadiendo de más y llegan ahora y...


----------



## Ancient Warrior (10 Dic 2022)

Que injhustisiaaa


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

El hambrentino ni sabe lo que hace.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

El árbitro hambrentino dando el cante.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

CR7 al campo pero ya


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Eso no es penaltito? Es argentino el árbitro



Argentino?, Este es que nos pitó el otro dia con los árabes?.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


>



Los judens han infiltrado la familia moricona Real.


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Argentino?, Este es que nos pitó el otro dia con los árabes?.



Es otra copia de mierda.


----------



## Patoso (10 Dic 2022)

Buena transferencia le van a hacer al hambrentino...


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

Creo que es penalti claro.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

2 minutos, ayer el opañol 5 en el primero y 10 en el segundo.
Qué hijo de puta ese pelado.


----------



## Leer (10 Dic 2022)

Tan buenos son los moros?


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

El árbitro argentino como contra España,

y muy tolerante con la morisma,

raro, raro...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Anuncio multicultural de rigor.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

Inglaterra-Marruecos Ricardo Corazón de León presente!!!


----------



## Octubrista (10 Dic 2022)

Los portugueses deberían de centrarse y dedicarse a jugar, que aprendan de los errores de Argentina ayer, que se les complicó el partido cuando fueron a por el árbitro y crear bronca.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> He criticado a Cristiano pero ni João , ni Ramos están a la altura hoy, quizá los últimos 30 minutos haya que utilizarle.



Y no es de los peores partidos de Joao. 

Ahora muchos entenderán por qué no juega con el Cholo. 
Ni ataca ni defiende.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Joder...

Anda que si pierde Portugal contra los moros en los 90 min. reglamentarios... Te cagas... España, por lo menos, duramos hasta los penaltis, para después regalárselos, eso si.... Portugal siempre ha sido una caca...


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Hambrentino...



Entonces no es penal.




Jajajaja, raro que no lo revisen.


----------



## Charlatan (10 Dic 2022)

no se en rtve,en la rusa el campo es un infierno contra portugal.........


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Vaya truñaco la canción esa, que cojones representa eso a España?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ah no es penal
> Árbitro español?



ES ARGENTINO






PAYASO


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El árbitro argentino como contra España,
> 
> y muy tolerante con la morisma,
> 
> raro, raro...



Es el mismo?.

Tirarle una moneda de 50 centimos al prao, y hace lo que sea por ella jajajja, buenos son...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El árbitro argentino como contra España,
> 
> y muy tolerante con la morisma,
> 
> raro, raro...



Ya pasó en Corea y metieron en semifinales a coreanos y turcos.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Leer dijo:


> Tan buenos son los moros?



Los arbitros estan siendo sospechosamente générosos con ellos


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Dic 2022)

Leer dijo:


> Tan buenos son los moros?



Juegan en bloque y con cojones, eso es todo. 
Es la oportunidad de sus vidas y la están aprovechando. 
El gol es un golazo la verda.


----------



## cebollo (10 Dic 2022)

A los musulmonos hay que echarlos con goles de uno que se llame Cristiano.


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Os esta gustando mi mundial, europeos? jijiji.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Es otra copia de mierda.



Se parecen, si


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> CR7 al campo pero ya



Hoy le hace falta, estan los moros q se salen


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (10 Dic 2022)

Dónde está serresiete Pedreróh?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Portugal da vuelta esto, no tengo la menor duda. Pero un gol en el minuto 40 del primer tiempo es muy duro.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Tácticamente los moros superiores, preocupante para Portugal.
Al final, si no encuentras espacios delante es porque te falta calidad, y si los cedes detrás es porque te faltan cojones, no hay más misterios.
CR7 de inicio en la segunda parte, supongo


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Y no es de los peores partidos de Joao.
> 
> Ahora muchos entenderán por qué no juega con el Cholo.
> Ni ataca ni defiende.



Deja de decir gilipolleces.

Contra Ghana estuvo muy bien, marcó un gol, contra Uruguay, Giménez le dió bien de cera y a pesar de eso intervino en la jugada del primer gol. Y contra Suiza falló dos claras. Hoy está desaparecido literalmente.

El Cholo es un hijo de la gran puta, como buen argentino.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> 2 minutos, ayer el opañol 5 en el primero y 10 en el segundo.
> Qué hijo de puta ese pelado.



Pero si no sabéis ni porqué se añade. Minuto y medio por gol + 30 segundos por cambio + todas las interrupciones vuestras. Tendrían que haber sido 20.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil 

¿Crees que es buen momento para un buen pajote con una lata de Monster?


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



Eso no vende nada


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

¿Pepe por qué no da ostias?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Y no es de los peores partidos de Joao.
> 
> Ahora muchos entenderán por qué no juega con el Cholo.
> Ni ataca ni defiende.



Los que defienden al minino no le han visto ni un partido completo. Venderlo es la mejor noticia para el pateti.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Portugal da vuelta esto, no tengo la menor duda. Pero un gol en el minuto 40 del primer tiempo es muy duro.



También tabique iba a dar vuelta a esto, jejeje y lo unico que dio vuelta es al equipo, pa casa


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Es el mismo?.
> 
> Tirarle una moneda de 50 centimos al prao, y hace lo que sea por ella jajajja, buenos son...



Es otro, creo.


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿Pepe por qué no da ostias?



Quien le ha visto y quien le ve


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

Ambientemos el descanso


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Los judens han infiltrado la familia moricona Real.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287455



Jajajaja pues los magrebíes con banderas palestinas y de hezbolá. Las élites no piensan igual q el pueblo por lo q veo.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Los arbitros estan siendo sospechosamente générosos con ellos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287459



Coño... El Mundial es en un país moro y se necesitan moros llegando lejos en la competición.... ¿ Es que no lo veis ???... Mahoma GOAT...Está claro...


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder...
> 
> Anda que si pierde Portugal contra los moros en los 90 min. reglamentarios... Te cagas... España, por lo menos, duramos hasta los penaltis, para después regalárselos, eso si.... Portugal siempre ha sido una caca...



España le gano hace poco 1-0 a Portugal en su campo, y Marruecos achuchando un poco le han hecho daño


----------



## fred (10 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Argentino?, Este es que nos pitó el otro dia con los árabes?.



Es otro,han debido llevar un monton de arbitros argentinos,no se descarta que pite uno a Messi en la final.


----------



## nate (10 Dic 2022)

Esta noche no va a quedar una cabra sin penetrar en Marruecos.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Vaya truñaco la canción esa, que cojones representa eso a España?



Es la nueva Hezpaña Netflix


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

La FIFA ha dado la orden de meter moros en semifinales y que el hormonas gane.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Estamos en la primera parte solo, no en los minutos 90.


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Eso de poner un árbitro argentino en cuartos, estando clasificada argentina para semis en el otro lado del cuadro... ¿no hay árbitros de otros países disponibles? Peor que éste no van a ser...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



Los medios llevan años vendiendo que CR7 es un chulo prepotente comeniños y Me$$i un santurrón amante de los animales y los niños, cuando la realidad es que CR es infinitamente mejor persona que el enano.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Que salgan disfrazados de Chorizos los de Portugal, les confundirá!.

Por cierto, en una final argentina-portugal, con lo chorizos que son los argentinos, se asustarian los marrones, no?


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Ya somos 2


----------



## Glebadepus (10 Dic 2022)

Soy culé de los que quiere que el Madrid pierda hasta en los futbolines, pero nada sería más poético que alguien llamado Cristiano mandara a los moros a tomar por el culo. 
Cr7 calienta que sales. 
Siuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Eso de poner un árbitro argentino en cuartos, estando clasificada argentina para semis en el otro lado del cuadro... ¿no hay árbitros de otros países disponibles? Peor que éste no van a ser...



Es el acuerdo, árbitros hambrentinos permisibles con los moros y Argentina campeón del mundo.


----------



## ArturoB (10 Dic 2022)

Golazo?? El gol de Marruecos cantazo del portero


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Tácticamente los moros superiores, preocupante para Portugal.
> Al final, *si no encuentras espacios delante es porque te falta calidad*, y si los cedes detrás es porque te faltan cojones, no hay más misterios.
> CR7 de inicio en la segunda parte, supongo



Ya, pero no es muy creible que de repente silva, fernandes, pedri o ansu dejen de tener calidad. Asi de repente y por escoger un puñadito de los montones de jugadores de calidad que tienen españa y portugal. 

A Portugal le esta fallando combinar mucho mas y a España le falto finalizar mucho mas. Y todo esto se hubiera evitado con un puto gol de Morata o Sarabia. Y estariamos viendo un cero a cero iberico y estariais todos cagandoos en luis enrique y los toalleiros en fernando santos.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (10 Dic 2022)

No me gustaría ser una cabra hoy en Marruecos como pasen a semifinales.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Que salgan disfrazados de Chorizos los de Portugal, les confundirá!.
> 
> Por cierto, en una final argentina-portugal, con lo chorizos que son los argentinos, se asustarian los marrones, no?



O que suelten cabras por el terreno para que los moros dejen de interesarse por la pelota.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

fred dijo:


> Es otro,han debido llevar un monton de arbitros argentinos,no se descarta que pite uno a Messi en la final.



No me estreñiría digo...me extrañaria


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Dic 2022)

Imagínate entre las aficiones de argentina y de Marruecos en semis sales de ahí loco como una maraca entre los chillidos de los boludos y los silbidos de los amegos jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## noc555 (10 Dic 2022)

Si gana Marruecos hoy, estos se meten en la final


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Dic 2022)

yo me alegraría que ganase CROACIA.
Esta generación se lo merece de verdad.
Además del componente étnico-


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Hacemos una conjunta, putas pa todos si pasa Croacia!!!.

Paga el fundador del foro


----------



## JuanMacClane (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Los argentinos "normales" son muy similares a los españoles "normales",
> 
> pero en Argentina abunda el personaje marrullero, bocazas, liante, ignorante, choro (ladronzuelo),
> 
> ...



En España cualquier persona que destaque en algo es vilipendiada y crucificada.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> yo me alegraría que ganase CROACIA.
> Esta generación se lo merece de verdad.
> *Además del componente étnico-*



Fachaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los medios llevan años vendiendo que CR7 es un chulo prepotente comeniños y Me$$i un santurrón amante de los animales y los niños, cuando la realidad es que CR es infinitamente mejor persona que el enano.



Y que la novia de Ronaldo es la choni puta de narco cazafortunas,

y la de Messi es la novia de toda la vida desde pequeñitos.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

noc555 dijo:


> Si gana Marruecos hoy, estos se meten en la final



Ostia Croacia Marruecos, eso sería E-P-I-C-O. 

Creo q ganarían los primeros por el porterazo, pero joder, dos sorpresones de equipos disputándose la final sobre los cadáveres de titanes.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Coño... El Mundial es en un país moro y se necesitan moros llegando lejos en la competición.... ¿ Es que no lo veis ???... Mahoma GOAT...Está claro...



Similar than Korea & Japan 2002


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los medios llevan años vendiendo que CR7 es un chulo prepotente comeniños y Me$$i un santurrón amante de los animales y los niños, cuando la realidad es que CR es infinitamente mejor persona que el enano.



QUE NOS SUDA LA POLLA LA GUERRA MESSI RONALDA, IROS A TOMAR POR CULO CON EL TEMITA CANSINOS MONONEURONALES.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

fred dijo:


> Es otro,han debido llevar un monton de arbitros argentinos,no se descarta que pite uno a Messi en la final.



*ÁRBITROS*

*Abdulrahman Al Jassim (QAT)*
*Ivan Barton (ESA)*
*Chris Beath (AUS)*
*Raphael Claus (BRA)*
*Matthew Conger (NZL)*
*Ismail Elfath (USA)*
*Mario Escobar (GUA)*
*Alireza Faghani (IRN)*
*Stephanie Frappart (FRA)*
*Bakary Gassama (GAM)*
*Mustapha Ghorbal (ALG)*
*Victor Gomes (RSA)*
*Istvan Kovacs (RUM)*
*Ning Ma (CHN)*
*Danny Makkelie (NED)*
*Szymon Marciniak (POL)*
*Said Martínez (HON)*
*Antonio Mateu Lahoz (ESP)*
*Andrés Matías Matonte Cabrera (URU)*
*Mohammed Abdulla Mohammed (UAE)*
*Salima Mukansanga (RWA)*
*Maguette Ndiaye (SEN)*
*Michael Oliver (ING)*
*Daniele Orsato (ITA)*
*Kevin Ortega (PER)*
*César Ramos (MEX)*
*Fernando Rapallini (ARB)*
*Wilton Sampaio (BRA)*
*Daniel Siebert (GER)*
*Janny Sikazwe (ZAM)*
*Anthony Taylor (ING)*
*Facundo Tello (ARG)*
*Clement Turpin (FRA)*
*Jesús Valenzuela (VEN)*
*Slavko Vincic (SLO)*
*Yoshimi Yamashita (JPN)*
Argentino solo 1. Los otros son asistentes o de Var. Según Dazn.


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*Y ojito que Francia e Inglaterra también están cerca*


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Los argentinos "normales" son muy similares a los españoles "normales",
> 
> pero en Argentina abunda el personaje marrullero, bocazas, liante, ignorante, choro (ladronzuelo),
> 
> ...



Un gran mensaje , revelador que hará sangrar a las perras argentinas que tenemos en este foro.


----------



## artemis (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gordo... ¿ Con quién vas ??



Con nadie


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Vamos con nuestro país vecino....

Marruecos.

Pero esto que puta mierda es funcionario de tvespantosa???


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Dic 2022)

amenicemos el descanso


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Vamos con nuestro país vecino....
> 
> Marruecos.
> 
> Pero esto que puta mierda es funcionario de tvespantosa???



Han dicho esa puta mierda en serio?


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> *ÁRBITROS*
> 
> *Abdulrahman Al Jassim (QAT)*
> *Ivan Barton (ESA)*
> ...



Pues entonces es el del otro dia si o si


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Ejjjjjj que soijjjjj unos paranoijjjjjcooooohjjj con el nwo.

País vecino Marruecos...ojo.


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> *ÁRBITROS*
> 
> *Abdulrahman Al Jassim (QAT)*
> *Ivan Barton (ESA)*
> ...



Hay dos argentinos el tello y el rapallini, no es ARB sino ARG


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Fachaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287466



"facha" se queda corto, progre


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Según la wiki:



Conmebol

 Raphael Claus
 Andrés Matonte
 Kevin Ortega
 Fernando Rapallini
 Wilton Sampaio (1)
 Facundo Tello
 Jesús Valenzuela


2 argentinos.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> amenicemos el descanso



Espero que tenga el carnet de manipulador de alimentos jajaja


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Han dicho esa puta mierda en serio?



Geograficamente es un pais vecino si, ambos lo son.


----------



## Paparajote (10 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Golazo?? El gol de Marruecos cantazo del portero



Culpa suya total. Si se queda bajo palos la para seguro.


----------



## Hamtel (10 Dic 2022)

Saldrá Cristina a resolver


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Con nadie



Joder, qué tío más triste.... Yo iba con Ghana; pero ya ves....


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Han dicho esa puta mierda en serio?



Si, el puto gafas de mierda que sale al principio y en los intermedios.

Y con eso se gana el sueldo y el viaje a Catar el hijo de puta.


----------



## Patoso (10 Dic 2022)

una charo hablando desde marruecos que ha subido las seguidoras mujeres en rtve


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> *ÁRBITROS*
> 
> *Abdulrahman Al Jassim (QAT)*
> *Ivan Barton (ESA)*
> ...



Donde pone ARB deberia poner ARG.

Salvo que el arbitro argentino que nos pito sea ARABE. Lo cual tampoco seria raro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> amenicemos el descanso



¿Donde se puede trabajar de eso?


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Ejjjjjj que soijjjjj unos paranoijjjjjcooooohjjj con el nwo.
> 
> País vecino Marruecos...ojo.



A ver, que todos tenemos algun vecino con el que nos llevamos como el culo jajaja


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> "facha" se queda corto, progre



Es ironia hamijo.
Yo apoyo a todos salvo Morroco y Gabacholandia, que a fin de cuentas, son el mismo pais


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> amenicemos el descanso



descanso amenizado


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*Ese penalti deberían haberselo sumado a España*


----------



## noc555 (10 Dic 2022)

Los moros están haciendo un partido muy serio. Sin complejos


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Insistencia hasta lo vomitivo de hacernos tragar con Marruecos como hermanos culturales.

Una puta mierda tenemos que ver nada con esos.


----------



## Smurf (10 Dic 2022)

Pues oiga los portugueses nos están haciendo buenos. A nosotros no nos marcaron al menos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hay dos argentinos el tello y el rapallini, no es ARB sino ARG



La gentuza de DAZN. En la wiki está bien


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Donde se puede trabajar de eso?



Hay que madrugar ?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> una charo hablando desde marruecos que ha subido las seguidoras mujeres en rtve



Que les siga todo marruecos si quieren porque lo que es los españoles...


----------



## Berrón (10 Dic 2022)

No quiero ser magufaire y espero comerme mis palabras y que gane Portugal, pero parece que la masonada está on fire, esa salida a por uvas del portero portugués... Raro, raro...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Ya, pero no es muy creible que de repente silva, fernandes, pedri o ansu *dejen de tener calidad*. Asi de repente y por escoger un puñadito de los montones de jugadores de calidad que tienen españa y portugal ...



Tendrán _calidad _para hacer rondos, pero igual no tienen calidad para irse en el uno contra uno de los marroquíes, ni siquiera pueden girarse sobre si mismos y avanzar hacia el área, un poco más de velocidad, cojones y viveza, cagontoloquesemenea
Ni España ni Portugal tienen *montones* de jugadores de calidad, no vendamos motos, pero veamos de lo que son capaces en la segunda mitad


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (10 Dic 2022)

A Marruecos se le esta poniendo cara de grecia 2004


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Lo de los atracos lo dejamos para otro día.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Insistencia hasta lo vomitivo de hacernos tragar con Marruecos como hermanos culturales.
> 
> Una puta mierda tenemos que ver nada con esos.



Olvidandose de quien os dan los 12 puntos en Eurovision todos los anyos.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

Sale Cristiano a calentar.


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*Karma felino*


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hay que madrugar ?



No, las usa de despertador, te las pasa por la cara mientras respiras y suena un brrrr brrrrr brrrrr jajajajjaja,


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (10 Dic 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> No quiero ser magufaire y espero comerme mis palabras y que gane Portugal, pero parece que la masonada está on fire, esa salida a por uvas del portero portugués... Raro, raro...



También el moro ha pegado un salto guapo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hay que madrugar ?



No creo. Tocar tetas se puede hacer a todas horas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

A ver de qué es capaz Portugal.

le dará la vuelta al partido?
espero que si


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Pues oiga los portugueses nos están haciendo buenos. A nosotros no nos marcaron al menos.



Es que Luis enrique llevaba a esta portugal a la final. Son una españa pero veterana.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sale Cristiano a calentar.



Normal....


----------



## fred (10 Dic 2022)

Vaya show Pepe.


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Décadas promocionando el fútbol en países culturalmente disímiles como Yanquilandia o Negrolandia por "radiación a distancia" y al final prospera el fútbol en países cercanos por contacto: Portugal no eran nada y han crecido por contacto con España, y ahora los moros.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

noc555 dijo:


> Los moros están haciendo un partido muy serio. Sin complejos



Estan jugando en casa, como no van a estar agusto.


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Si, el puto gafas de mierda que sale al principio y en los intermedios.
> 
> Y con eso se gana el sueldo y el viaje a Catar el hijo de puta.



Juan Carlos Rivero, el único tipo que nos pone de acuerdo a los españoles de todas las tendencias. El veredicto es unánime:

Es un gilipollas.


----------



## Antiparticula (10 Dic 2022)

Pepe se ve en la final de trampolín.


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

El portero de Marruecos es granadino nacionalizado marroquí. Ya decía yo que no parecía mestizo.


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Pepe siendo Pepe


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

¡Vamos Pepe!


----------



## Berrón (10 Dic 2022)

Stafanos de Mixtura dijo:


> También el moro ha pegado un salto guapo.



¿Camarero tiene ancas de rana? 
-Sí 
-pues pega un salto y ponme una cervecita


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sale Cristiano a calentar.



Espero que haya echando un buen polvo calentito en los vestuarios de Marruecos.


----------



## Charlatan (10 Dic 2022)

el segundo,antes de que tire lo veo.......


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

Pues ahora si q se va a encerrar mas Marruecos y salir a la contra


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Mamma mía ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Lo que opinen los italianos importa bien poco, cabeza alta en ese sentido que España no tiene nada que envidiar a la historia de Italia ( por lo menos no el momento de máximo esplendor ), hasta la cultura y valores del Imperio Romano fueron extendidos y empaparon distintas lugares del mundo por los españoles y no por los italianos.



Esto que voy a decir no va a gustar: Italia es mucho mejor que España en historia de la ciencia. España es mejor que Italia en hacer el bestia, en conquistar países. Más le vale a los españoles dejar de hacer el mongolo, que se ve a todas horas, y usar el raciocinio más.


----------



## Feriri88 (10 Dic 2022)

A ver no es raro, el fútbol está quedando como un deporte para el lumpen

En Francia la moronegra juega al fútbol y los franceses al rugby y otros deportes.

De la misma forma que el fútbol americano se está llenando de negros


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Que cojones le pasa al portero de Portugal?, La segunda ya


----------



## Charlatan (10 Dic 2022)

huyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Qué poco me gusta el portero. ¿Tan mal está Rui Patricio?


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

Encima son buenos a balón parado...


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Décadas promocionando el fútbol en países culturalmente disímiles como Yanquilandia o Negrolandia por "radiación a distancia" y al final prospera el fútbol en países cercanos por contacto: Portugal no eran nada y han crecido por contacto con España, y ahora los moros.



Portugal ha crecido por el contacto de Brasil.*
La mitad de los jugadores portus deben de ser de alli, como Pepe, o de otras ex colonias.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Décadas promocionando el fútbol en países culturalmente disímiles como Yanquilandia o Negrolandia por "radiación a distancia" y al final prospera el fútbol en países cercanos por contacto: Portugal no eran nada y han crecido por contacto con España, y ahora los moros.



Entre otras cosas porque 14 de los 26 son europeos y otros 9 juegan en Europa también.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

أنتم أيها الأوروبيون مثيرون للشفقة. تترك لنا نسائك. أنت لا تفرض عليهم أو على مجتمعك أي شيء ، الذي يعتبرك كائنات من الدرجة الثانية.

واصلوا التجديف أيها الحمقى حتى نكبر لكم نحن عباد الله ونكثركم ونغزوكم كل هذا برضاكم.

Joderos و *AVRIIIIIC JRANDEEEE* ، هيزبانوردوس


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

a ver, seamos sensatos, Portugal no defiende una mierda, son blandos blandos, los pilla Francia o Inglaterra y ya se pueden avivar o lo pueden pasar muy mal


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Dic 2022)

vamos serresiete


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

Los de tve cachondos con los moros


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Encima son buenos a balón parado...



Normal, nos buenos cuando no está en juego jajajajajjaja.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

Entra Cristiano!!


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué poco me gusta el portero. ¿Tan mal está Rui Patricio?



Esta fatal el portero de porgutal, bueno entra ya cristianooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

A ver la bicha que está encendido


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (10 Dic 2022)

Ahora entra serresiete


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Siuuu


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Cancelo y Cris...

Si no hace esos cambios se follan en Portugal al Costa Santos...


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Debia de ser bien Gordo el cheque para dejarse ganar


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Cris tiene la velocidad de un coche de los de sin carnet, vamos colega vaaaamos


----------



## Charlatan (10 Dic 2022)

sacan al cid...........


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Con la Ronalda así cae gol fijo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> أنتم أيها الأوروبيون مثيرون للشفقة. تترك لنا نسائك. أنت لا تفرض عليهم أو على مجتمعك أي شيء ، الذي يعتبرك كائنات من الدرجة الثانية.
> 
> واصلوا التجديف أيها الحمقى حتى نكبر لكم نحن عباد الله ونكثركم ونغزوكم كل هذا برضاكم.
> 
> Joderos و *AVRIIIIIC JRANDEEEE* ، هيزبانوردوس



Ustedes, los europeos, son patéticos. Déjanos a tus esposas. No les impones nada a ellos ni a tu sociedad, que los considera seres de segunda clase.

Continuad vuestra blasfemia, necios, hasta que nosotros, los siervos de Dios, seamos más grandes que vosotros, y os multipliquemos, y os invadamos, todo esto con vuestro consentimiento.


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Dic 2022)

zerreziete de blanco
cuidao pues


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Tendrán _calidad _para hacer rondos, pero igual no tienen calidad para irse en el uno contra uno de los marroquíes, ni siquiera pueden girarse sobre si mismos y avanzar hacia el área, un poco más de velocidad, cojones y viveza, cagontoloquesemenea
> Ni España ni Portugal tienen *montones* de jugadores de calidad, no vendamos motos, pero veamos de lo que son capaces en la segunda mitad



Pero las ligas en las que juegan todos los fines de semana no valen o que? 

Os volveis locos con el futbol de selecciones y en un torneo del KO cada 4 años. 

Contra estos moritos tb han jugado De bruyne y Modric... ¿me estas diciendo que De bruyne y modric no tienen calidad en el uno contra uno? 

Croacia, portugal, españa y belgica no tienen calidad? Venga, hombre. 

Por cierto, Ferran Torres se fue de su par varias veces. Repasate el partido.


----------



## Sir Connor (10 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Messi es una auténtica basura de persona, igual que todos los argentinos. Todos son así, llevan la mierda dentro hasta el fondo de su alma y de ellos solo sale mierda, odio, maldad, bronca, insultos, complejos de inferioridad, crimen.
> 
> ¿Esta basura provocadora agresiva mal enjetada fea malforme hipertatuada es el que todos aman y consideran el mejor de la historia y el icono al que deben ayudar y regalar balones de oro y mundiales porque quieren hundir al chulo de Cristiano como si este ENGENDRO fuera mejor?
> 
> No hay un solo argentino bueno, pero ni uno. Algún italiano se salva, muy raro pero alguno. Pero argentinos que sean normales y buenas personas como cualquier europeo bondadoso educado y simpático, NO HAY NI UNO. Son el puto MAL reconcentrado.



Pues yo pensaba que el mal encarnado era Abascal y toda su pandillla de españoles patriotas


----------



## Patoso (10 Dic 2022)

Que diferencia hay entre un cuesco y un comentarista de launo?


----------



## Octubrista (10 Dic 2022)

No entiendo porqué un entrenador hace los cambios a los 4' de empezar una 2ª parte, y no en el descanso.

Y además pierde eso que se llama una ventana de cambios.

Edito: El de TVE me ha leído el comentario


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> A ver no es raro, el fútbol está quedando como un deporte para el lumpen
> 
> En Francia la moronegra juega al fútbol y los franceses al rugby y otros deportes.
> 
> De la misma forma que el fútbol americano se está llenando de negros



الفرنسيون الأصليون هم مثليون ويحبون أن يتعرضوا للضرب واللواط. لهذا السبب يلعبون الرجبي والرياضات الأخرى بالعنف.

هذا مثال ممتاز لما أعنيه:


----------



## Charlatan (10 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Los de tve cachondos con los moros



tienen a media españa viendo el partido..........


----------



## LorbrinTitan (10 Dic 2022)

Joder Cristiano, la calidad de llegar, darle bien y cuadrarla justo delante de la portería no te la da casi nadie.
Si los otros fueran también así la habrían metido.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Un moro menos


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Joder... Los moros atacando son pésimos...


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (10 Dic 2022)

ojo que va el 2º


----------



## eltonelero (10 Dic 2022)

Es la oportunidad de Ronaldo para forjarse una leyenda...


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

Esa le ha pegado a un camello fuera del estadio.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> A ver no es raro, el fútbol está quedando como un deporte para el lumpen
> 
> En Francia la moronegra juega al fútbol y los franceses al rugby y otros deportes.
> 
> De la misma forma que el fútbol americano se está llenando de negros



Los deportes donde mas vida hay y los menos aburridos, dejo el tenis y el golf a los pijos de mierda, sosos como ellos solos, clasista de mierda.

Y con respecto al rugby en Francia, van incorporandose cada vez mas hijos de inmis de la banlieue. Préfiero verlos canalizar esa energia en el déporté que en quemar contenedores o coches. Habla de lo que sabes, ijnorante


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

Fernando Santos le ha dado un ataque de entrenador que va a pagar caro.

Por qué no ha sacado a Cancelo y Carvalho?.

Si el negro es un auténtico destructor.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

Francia se dejaría ganar ante Marruecos, por órdenes de Maricron


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Dic 2022)

el batman moro. existe


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Dic 2022)

Pues veo a Marruecos hoy más espabilados en ataque que en el partido contra España.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

La injusticia del sistema copero: Brasil eliminada y estos moromierdas medio clasificados.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pero las ligas en las que juegan todos los fines de semana no valen o que?
> Os volveis locos con el futbol de selecciones y en un torneo del KO cada 4 años.
> Contra estos moritos tb han jugado De bruyne y Modric... ¿me estas diciendo que De bruyne y modric no tienen calidad en el uno contra uno?
> Croacia, portugal, españa y belgica no tienen calidad? Venga, hombre.
> Por cierto, Ferran Torres se fue de su par varias veces. Repasate el partido.



Modric y CR7 sí obviamente.

¿ cómo estaba la plaza de calidad, maestro ?
abarrotá abarrotá


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> A ver no es raro, el fútbol está quedando como un deporte para el lumpen
> 
> En Francia la moronegra juega al fútbol y los franceses al rugby y otros deportes.
> 
> De la misma forma que el fútbol americano se está llenando de negros



Joder, creo que es la primera vez que estoy de acuerdo contigo en algo.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

الآن دعونا نتوقف عن الهراء ونستمع إلى كلمة الله المقدسة.


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder... Los moros atacando son pésimos...



Es que de lo contrario ganarian el mundial. Defienden, corren, juego sucio y potra. Si tb atacan bien...


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

@moromierda nicesitamo culos amego, istamos desenimado.

Culos o goles amego


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Lástima el remate, buena jugada


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Dic 2022)

Los Portu son negados hoy en ataque.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> La injusticia del sistema copero: Brasil eliminada y estos moromierdas medio clasificados.



Si hemos de ser honestos, hace anyos que Brasil no vale un mojon futbolisticamente hablando.


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

Portugal no remonta un partido en un mundial desde 1966


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

Gran jugada, sí se puede...vamos Portugal!!


----------



## fieraverde (10 Dic 2022)

Una semis marruecos-francia suena a desaparición de Francia como país.


----------



## sociedadponzi (10 Dic 2022)

moros y cristiano


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Joder serresiete


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Cristiano es un jodido ex jugador eh  

Pero coño, que lo incrusten en el area que te inventa un penalty o pilla algo ahi por arriba.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Portugal no remonta un partido en un mundial desde 1966



Portugal se follo a Gabacholand en 2016 en la Euro. Estaba con amigos gabachos y fue la hostia ver sus caretos.


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Por cierto, lo de poner otra vez un arbitro argentino en un partido de marruecos...NO ES CASUALIDAD.



¿Es el mismo del otro dia?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder... Los moros atacando son pésimos...



y eso que los portugueses defienden con la vista, manda cojones


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Portugal no remonta un partido en un mundial desde 1966



En serio???


----------



## Charlatan (10 Dic 2022)

minuto 60 y no saca a leao..........va sobrado santos.......


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

En TVE van con Marruecos, cuando los hermanos son los portugueses.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Parece el 85' y estamos en el 60'.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> En TVE van con Marruecos, cuando los hermanos son los portugueses.



Y eso que Portugal da siempre los 12 points a Espana en Eurovision. Enviare esto a la RTP


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Aprietan los hermanos portugueses, veo esperanza


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Es el mismo del otro dia?



Es el mellizo


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

El Gonzalo ese es el Ferran de Portugal.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

La mitad de los jugadores de Marruecos nacieron en Francia, otros en Holanda, en Belgica, Espanya y Canada.

Son europedos en realidad, salvo el canadiense. Por eso juegan tan bien


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Portugal necesita un gol, informa Casillas.


----------



## Octubrista (10 Dic 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Una semis marruecos-francia suena a desaparición de Francia como país.



Si De Gaulle no resucita para poner orden, lo mejor sería cerrar las fronteras, tirar las llaves, y que se arreglen.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Dice Iker que portugal necesita marcar un gol
Bien visto


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Pues hay que liquidar esto antes de los penaltys eh.

Porque ellos tienen muy buen portero en ptys, no solo lo digo por lo ocurrido contra España.

Bono en liga ha parado una pila.


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Bueno han intentado algo más que España...

Pero tienen mucho peor resultado porque van palmando eso sí


----------



## elbaranda (10 Dic 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> A Marruecos se le esta poniendo cara de grecia 2004



Pues si. Mierda de torneos de eliminatoria coperos


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Con estos resultados se puede sacar que España era una buena selección, pero que estaba comprada.


----------



## eltonelero (10 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> En TVE van con Marruecos, cuando los hermanos son los portugueses.



TVE del PSOE... te sorprende?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Madre mia, es que encima no entra... al final también te hace falta un poco de suerte.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Dice Iker que portugal necesita marcar un gol
> Bien visto



Frase solo capaz de decirla un snalista jajaja.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

UUUUYYYY!!!


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Dice Iker que portugal necesita marcar un gol
> Bien visto



Y cobra y todo por decir esas genialidades....


----------



## Kursk (10 Dic 2022)

Quienes estan comentando el partido? El nivel de lugares comunes y palabras sobadas es de verguenza. Solo les falta decir ... "no eso es como todo"

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> En serio???



Si, y fue en cuartos de final contra Corea del Norte


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

La ejecucion, la ejecucion. 

Da igual como juegues que si cuando llegas al area no resuelves...


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Si De Gaulle no resucita para poner orden, lo mejor sería cerrar las fronteras, tirar las llaves, y que se arreglen.



El pais ya es Eurabia y los franceses de souche que quedan son gilipollas. Game over, no haber conquistao Argelia y tierras negras


----------



## Octubrista (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> La mitad de los jugadores de Marruecos nacieron en Francia, otros en Holanda, en Belgica, Espanya y Canada.
> 
> Son europedos en realidad, salvo el canadiense. Por eso juegan tan bien
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287489



De hecho ya me di cuenta contra España que la mayoría hablan en francés entre ellos, el propio entrenador lo estaba haciendo ahora mismo con su segundo.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Porqué ellos se limpian la cara antes de entrar al campo?.


----------



## Cromañona (10 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El portero de Marruecos es granadino nacionalizado marroquí. Ya decía yo que no parecía mestizo.



Segun wikipedia es canadiense de padres marroquies









Bono (futbolista) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Dice Iker que portugal necesita marcar un gol
> Bien visto



Y con otro gol mas gana el partido Portugal


----------



## Kursk (10 Dic 2022)

Ha sido iker casillas. Que de que portugal necesita marcar un gol ha observado con certera elocuencia. A nadie se le habia ocurrido!

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Está siendo partidazo


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> De hecho ya me di cuenta contra España que la mayoría hablan en francés entre ellos, el propio entrenador lo estaba haciendo ahora mismo con su segundo.



El propio seleccionador es frances. Los morrocos se aprovechan del savoir faire frances y europeo en el furbol.
Es un équipo europeo en realidad


----------



## vegahermosa (10 Dic 2022)

los moritos no se defienden tanto como con nosotros y no dan tanta leña

si hubieran jugado asi quiza hubieramos podido irnos a 2500 pases


----------



## elbaranda (10 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Portugal necesita un gol, informa Casillas.



Ese es un comentario made in Tve de los de toda la vida, estilo José Angel de la Casa


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Pepe me parece mejor central que ramos y uno de los mejores de la historia . Lo que hace el marketing


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Me bloqueo pensando quien querria que ganase una final arg-mar.

No puedo, no soy capaz


----------



## Smurf (10 Dic 2022)

Me acabo de enterar de que nuestros hermanos marroquíes su país se llama en moro Al-Maghrib المغرب y se pronuncia así al-magreb.

Ascazo de países hermanos de los rojos.






Google Traductor


El servicio de Google, que se ofrece sin costo, traduce al instante palabras, frases y páginas web del inglés a más de 100 idiomas.




translate.google.com


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (10 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Esto que voy a decir no va a gustar: Italia es mucho mejor que España en historia de la ciencia. *España es mejor que Italia en hacer el bestia, en conquistar países. Más le vale a los españoles dejar de hacer el mongolo, que se ve a todas horas, y usar el raciocinio más.*



Vamos a ver creo que se entiende en mi mensaje que me refiero a peso histórico en la trascendencia de conformación del mundo tal y como lo hacemos hoy ( y por que no decirlo como legado histórico), no he hablado de Pib ni Pib per cápita, balanzas de pagos, ciencias, artes,coches , arquitectura ni música clásica.

Y dejé bien claro que nadie niega a Italia sus éxitos que los tiene, no obstante veo que no tienes en cuenta la infravaloración o directamente plagió que se ha hecho de muchas obras de autoría española.

Por cierto lo que está en negrita si que es utilizar poco el raciocinio, veo que tú de historia de España poco ( lo de hacer el bestia ya lo deja claro), y ya lo de las leyes de indias de establecer a los nativo americanos como ciudadanos de pleno derecho o que la independencia de los virreinatos fue provocada por los criollos ( peones infiltrados de los sajones) a pesar de que los nativos no querían independizarse, o que los españoles fueron los primeros en levantar instituciones en América si eso para otro día.

Aunque mejor dejarlo aquí, no puede haber punto de consenso con alguien que dice los españoles son mejores que los italianos conquistando a lo bestia.


----------



## LorbrinTitan (10 Dic 2022)

Joder, a mí me parecía un aladdin de la vida, como de Oriente próximo. No tiene la cara típica de moro magrebí con aspecto zorruno o de matao de barrio, pero no es europeo. Si acaso del Este o turco.

Lo que te habrá caído bien es que parece educado y más noble que los demás moros, también porque tiene calidad y no necesita ser cabrón.


----------



## Patoso (10 Dic 2022)

A que hora había que votar Eurovision Junior?, Casillas: Si


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

LEAO


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si, y fue en cuartos de final contra Corea del Norte



Esto son cuartos y los marrones me caen como los del norcoreano, asi que cuadra


----------



## Raul83 (10 Dic 2022)

Mentira, es de Montreal
Bono - Perfil del jugador 22/23

Y tiene cara de moro, de ceutí/melilla.


----------



## sopelmar (10 Dic 2022)

Ya arde Bilbao 
Cuadrilla ir calentando qué en breve empezarán las carreritas


----------



## Jvsl36 (10 Dic 2022)

Si pierden los moros le prenden fuego España,Si ganan también.


----------



## I. de A. (10 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Esto que voy a decir no va a gustar: Italia es mucho mejor que España en historia de la ciencia. España es mejor que Italia en hacer el bestia, en conquistar países. Más le vale a los españoles dejar de hacer el mongolo, que se ve a todas horas, y usar el raciocinio más.



A ti te gusta pastar en los lugares comunes más simplones y no te enteras de nada.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Los de tve cachondos con los moros



Están deseando conectar con Rabat para ver a los menas celebrándolo.

O con Madrid y Barcelona y ver nuestras plazas llenas de moros.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Dic 2022)

SELECCIONE LAS CUADRÍCULAS CON "MARRUECOS"


----------



## Kursk (10 Dic 2022)

Herodes... vete al festival eurovision junior

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

LorbrinTitan dijo:


> Joder, a mi me parecía un aladdin de la vida, como de Oriente próximo. No tiene la cara típica de moro magrebí con aspecto zorruno o de matao de barrio, pero no es europeo. Si acaso del Este o turco.
> 
> Lo que te habrá caído bien es que parece educado y más noble que los demás moros, también porque tiene calidad y no necesita ser cabrón.



Esos "marroquies" han nacido y se han criado en Occidente, Europa y Canada, y se nota no solo en el futbol.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

Los moros todos con el mismo peinado.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

puto eurovision junior


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Mateu Lahoz habría sacao ya 8 tarjetas a estas alturas


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Portugal necesita un gol, informa Casillas.



Un genio.

Un superdotado.

Impresionante.


----------



## Patoso (10 Dic 2022)

Ya podemos entrar en la wee de Eurovisión Yunior, pero que ridiculo suena no se dan cuenta?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> Ya podemos entrar en la wee de Eurovisión Yunior, pero que ridiculo suena no se dan cuenta?



No voto por esa puta mierda ni aunque me paguen.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Mateu Lahoz habría sacao ya 8 tarjetas a estas alturas



Martirio Lahoz


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Lo de Francia va a ser espeluznante dentro de unos días. Preveo mínimo 3.000 muertos y gran cantidad de edificios ya no dañados, sino directamente destruídos.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

Iker dice que si Marruecos gana lo celebrarán con vino y Jamón.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Lo de Francia va a ser espeluznante dentro de unos días. Preveo mínimo 3.000 muertos y gran cantidad de edificios ya no dañados, sino directamente destruídos.



Otra vez Notre Damme.


----------



## Pdid (10 Dic 2022)

No creo que remonten que pena, prefería que ganase Portugal


----------



## Feriri88 (10 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Otra vez Notre Damme.




Tambien puede ser Inglaterra


----------



## Hermericus (10 Dic 2022)

Veo mal a Portugal. sin garra, perdiendo balones, son coordinación.


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Ahi lo teneis otra vez. Silva solo en el area y ni controla ni dispara.

Es como una puta maldicion moroco-gitana y tiene que ver con pegarte contra un muro sin parar. 

Cabeza fria, coño.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Otra vez Notre Damme.



Y la Torre Eiffel., 133 años de historia a tomar por culo. 

Y lo peor de todo: En Gabachia no hay hombres viriles como en Hezpaña. Eso va a arder como la estopa.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Iker dice que si Marruecos gana lo celebrarán con vino y Jamón.



No me he fijado, en serio? Jajajajajaja, no os extrañe, capaz


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Vamos compañeros magrebíes aguantad!!!


Fuerza para el pueblo magrebíe!!!


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Tengo la impresion de ver a una pareja de 40 y pico a la que se le pasa el arroz intentando ir a por el crio


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos compañeros magrebíes aguantad!!!
> 
> 
> Fuerza para el pueblo magrebíe!!!



No hay Pueblo Magrebi retrasado, Argelia y Marruecos se llevan como el puto culo. Eres un sudaca analfabeto


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

Merchena parece que tenía un orgasmo cuando se acercaba Marruecos.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Tengo la impresion de ver a una pareja de 40 y pico a la que se le pasa el arroz intentando ir a por el crio
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287509



Pues que alguien le pinche el condón a la pareja (Portugal) y temdremos el tan ansiado regalito!.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> No me he fijado, en serio? Jajajajajaja, no os extrañe, capaz



Era broma.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Lo de Francia va a ser espeluznante dentro de unos días. Preveo mínimo 3.000 muertos y gran cantidad de edificios ya no dañados, sino directamente destruídos.



Un Dia normal en Francia. Es como hacer frio en Invierno, ya forma parte del paisaje habitual.


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

El 21 de marruecos q es delantero, parece jugador de balonmano, no sabe ni controlar un balon, me parece increible que marruecos se meta en semifinales


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Dic 2022)

Pasan los minutos y todo son ya prisas para Portugal.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Está el partido bonito, con los portus a la heroica y los morocos a la contra.


----------



## elbaranda (10 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Iker dice que si Marruecos gana lo celebrarán con vino y Jamón.



Es un guiño a Burbuja


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Los moros todos con el mismo peinado.



Peinado mena.

El mismo que se extiende entre los chavales españoles.


----------



## napalm33 (10 Dic 2022)

Solo pido q no ganen los argentinos el mundial


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Marrón is down, ha caido!!!


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Pues que alguien le pinche el condón a la pareja (Portugal) y temdremos el tan ansiado regalito!.



Basta con que el arbitro sea realmente imparcial, y con monedas del Qagar en el bolsillo va a ser dificil


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Está el partido bonito, con los portus a la heroica y los morocos a la contra.



Los moros a la contra son más malos que Ferran Torres a full....


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)

EMpiezan las caidas y los no puedos.,..


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Los moros todos con el mismo peinado.



Peinado bajabragas


----------



## LMLights (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El 21 de marruecos q es delantero, parece jugador de balonmano, no sabe ni controlar un balon, me parece increible que marruecos se meta en semifinales



Es que si no hay muslims se llevan el balón.


----------



## sociedadponzi (10 Dic 2022)

tienen hambre y calidad

eso es imparable


----------



## hartman4 (10 Dic 2022)

han ganado a espña y van a ganar a portugal yo veo un 711 reloaded clarisimo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El 21 de marruecos q es delantero, parece jugador de balonmano, no sabe ni controlar un balon, me parece increible que marruecos se meta en semifinales



A base de defender perrunamente y tratar de salir rápido cuando les dejan a ver si suena la flauta,pueden vivir sin un Romario arriba


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El 21 de marruecos q es delantero, parece jugador de balonmano, no sabe ni controlar un balon, me parece increible que marruecos se meta en semifinales



A mi que el vieuelo esté ahi, y mira hasta donde ha llegado, y la chochona a ministra


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Hay un moro en la grada con un tambor, que va de grifa hasta las cejas... La madre que lo parió...

Mohamed el del Bombo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> No hay Pueblo Magrebi retrasado, Argelia y Marruecos se llevan como el puto culo. Eres un sudaca analfabeto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287510




Fuera de aquí portugués, aquí solo estamos los hermanos del pueblo magrebí!!!! 

Infantino: 

"Los europeos tenemos que pedir perdón por los 3000 años"


----------



## Patoso (10 Dic 2022)

"De aqui a la final va a ser constantemente una fatiga.." Casillas Diciembre 2022


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Raul83 (10 Dic 2022)

LorbrinTitan dijo:


> Joder, a mí me parecía un aladdin de la vida, como de Oriente próximo. No tiene la cara típica de moro magrebí con aspecto zorruno o de matao de barrio, pero no es europeo. Si acaso del Este o turco.
> 
> Lo que te habrá caído bien es que parece educado y más noble que los demás moros, también porque tiene calidad y no necesita ser cabrón.



Es de Montreal.


----------



## Antisocialista (10 Dic 2022)

_Los anti Argentina la tienen adentroooo
_


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El 21 de marruecos q es delantero, parece jugador de balonmano, no sabe ni controlar un balon, me parece increible que marruecos se meta en semifinales



No deja de ser como cvando en la pacopa española llega a semis el Ponferradina, Grecia ganó una Euro y ahora ya no sabemos por qué


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Todo el magreb unido!!!!! 

Desde España hasta filipinas pasando por guinea!!!!
Todos bajo la misma bandera!!!!!


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Fuera de aquí portugués, aquí solo estamos los hermanos del pueblo magrebí!!!!
> 
> Infantino:
> 
> "Los europeos tenemos que pedir perdón por los 3000 años"



Mas tonto y no naces.
Solo espero que no te renueven los papeles.
Y biba Argentina


----------



## Charlatan (10 Dic 2022)

10 minutos..........


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Dic 2022)

Marruecos es como el patético de Madrid de hace 8 años,correr correr y correr,y no regalar nada.

Bueno,y portero en estado de gracia,lo que le ha sacado a Joao...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

80 ya, empiezan las taquicardias portuguesas


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Si empatase Portugal, Marruecos en la prórroga se iba a dedicar a achicar agua.

Pero pueden aguantar, claro.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

El añadido tendria que ser curioso


----------



## napalm33 (10 Dic 2022)

Son del asco los llorones e infumables argentinos che


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

A portugal le falta un Weghorst y tb atacar el rebote, la segunda jugada... otra cosa que tampoco hizo españa.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Joder la vi dentro


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Hostia qué parada del Bono


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> El añadido tendria que ser curioso



Va a ser legendario el descuento


----------



## Raul83 (10 Dic 2022)

Antisocialista dijo:


> _Los anti Argentina la tienen adentroooo
> _



Messi es un puto canalla, macarra, chulo y prepotente, como todos los Hambrentinos. Cristiano es mucho mejor persona.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

JODER ... la que ha sacado el portero


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Cambiando los porteros, esto iba 3-0 para Portugal.


----------



## Abrojo (10 Dic 2022)

joder que parada


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si empatase Portugal, Marruecos en la prórroga se iba a dedicar a achicar agua.
> 
> Pero pueden aguantar, claro.



Estoy hasta el conyo de prorrogas. Es la senyal de que un partido es mediocre.


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Bono la próxima temporada no juega en el Sevilla


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (10 Dic 2022)

*Bonou en este mundial:*


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Portugal, Portugal, Portugal y a su puta madre los de Allu aq bar.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Jajajaja pues los magrebíes con banderas palestinas y de hezbolá. Las élites no piensan igual q el pueblo por lo q veo.



Terrorista de mierda.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Las hordas moromierda se ven en semifinal.


----------



## Leer (10 Dic 2022)

Más pedirla Joao y CR7...


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Terrorista de mierda.



T equivocas jagger. Soy proisraeli y antimoro hasta la medula. Lo unico q hago es describir la diferencia q hay entre el gobierno y el pueblo.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Vamos carajo!


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Marruecos con simple solidez defensiva y saliendo a toda hostia a la contra pone en aprietos a cualquiera,

Francia, Bélgica e Inglaterra en semifinales del 2018 jugando también a eso.
(Sólo Croacia jugaba a tocar)

El Real Madrid cagándose en la boca en la champions pasada con 20 min apretando con juego directo en cada partido.

El fútbol de posesión está obsoleto.

Esto ya parece la NBA, ataques rápidos y el mayor número de ocasiones posibles.


----------



## Leer (10 Dic 2022)

El Leao ese no sería mejor de delantero?


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

El problema de Espanya no Era el portero, que paro durante 90 min los bombardeos, sino los jugadores.


en cambio, tiene un portero de MEERDA


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Churad desde fuera aunque sea joder!!! Y colgadlaaas!


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Ah y otro error contra un puto muro. 

La mania de estar continuamente intentando hacer una jugada diferente. 

Si no te salio el balon por dentro a Felix o a Pedri, pues lo vuelves a intentar hasta que te salga hostias. 

Putos entrenadores


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (10 Dic 2022)

Joder, al final va a resultar que Marruecos era el "tapado".

Alucinante, así a lo tonto a un paso de semis


----------



## Charlatan (10 Dic 2022)

pepe delantero en 3,2,1...........


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)

penalty


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

uy, uy, uy...

Si hace estiramientos es porque ha sido mano.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

No hay revisión del VAR de esa mano?


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Lo de RTVE es para hacerselo mirar


----------



## Snowball (10 Dic 2022)

Pues el "anfitrión " en semifinales....


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Joder, al final va a resultar que Marruecos era el "tapado".
> 
> Alucinante, así a lo tonto a un paso de semis



España llevaba razon, era el camino facil a semis


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

A perdeer tiempo


----------



## fred (10 Dic 2022)

Esto parece teleRoures,ni una repe decente


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Campeones campeones!!! Ala ala ala!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

por qué no repiten la posible mano ?


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

La posible mano, por supuesto, no la repiten


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Dic 2022)

Esto está casi imposible para los portugueses.Las cosas hay que hacerlas mucho antes porque luego vienen las prisas y eso no es bueno.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Antisocialista (10 Dic 2022)

Lagrimas de españoles, su dolor mi nutrición


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El fútbol de posesión está obsoleto.



El problema es que necesitas jugadores muy buenos para que sea efectivo,si tratas de hacerlo con jugadores normales es cuando te crujen.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Marruecos con simple solidez defensiva y saliendo a toda hostia a la contra pone en aprietos a cualquiera,
> 
> Francia, Bélgica e Inglaterra en semifinales del 2018 jugando también a eso.
> (Sólo Croacia jugaba a tocar)
> ...



Los marroquies son franceses en realidad, hay que saberlo.

Es como meter a un grupo de chinos nacidos en Andalucia en un concurso de flamenco y que représenten a China.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Antisocialista dijo:


> Lagrimas de españoles, su dolor mi nutrición



Hijo de puta. Dí hezpañoles o expañoles. Los españoles no merecemos llorar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Qué decepción los toalleros.


----------



## Octubrista (10 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo de RTVE es para hacerselo mirar



Nada que mirar. TelePSOE, lo de "el Sáhara es marroquí", y tal, así que lo de los comentarios deportivos es consecuente.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Y la repetición de esa mano?

Igual que el penalty ayer a Holanda,

curiosamente esas imágenes no las ofrecen.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Bueno esto va quedando clarito y más con los funcionarios de TV espantosa escapándose les las órdenes de arriba.

La morisma va a llegar a la final.


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

fred dijo:


> Esto parece teleRoures,ni una repe decente



Es una vergüenza macho, ni una repetición del despeje. Si fuese portugués estaría cagándome en todo...


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Ay JOAO que te veo en el banquillo del Aleti pasao mañana


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Dejen la vida millonarios de mierda.


----------



## Leer (10 Dic 2022)

Pero va coño que se animen que con el descuento aún debería quedar un rato.


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

Ojo al dato Cristiano en 5 mundiales nunca ha metido un gol en eliminatorias


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Dic 2022)

Marruecos presionando ahora
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Ala nos guía compañeros!!!!!!!

Viva la cruz roja!!!!!


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo de RTVE es para hacerselo mirar



Es acojonante. 

Chupando rabo moro continuamente.

Este país está acabado joder.

Todos a verlas venir.


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

Joder vaya semifinales

Errores de la humanidad como Argentina y Marruecos


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (10 Dic 2022)

Pero meted una hijos de puta


----------



## Snowball (10 Dic 2022)

Ya han conquistado la península ibérica 

Pues nada, solo quedan los francos o los.anglos y sajones para pararlos


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> por qué no repiten la posible mano ?



Si no sale en la TV no existe  

Ya sabes.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Es acojonante.
> 
> Chupando rabo moro continuamente.
> 
> ...



Alianza de civilzaciones de ZP 2.0


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Y ese fuera de juego del marrón?, Sinverguenzas


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Marruecos con simple solidez defensiva y saliendo a toda hostia a la contra pone en aprietos a cualquiera,
> 
> Francia, Bélgica e Inglaterra en semifinales del 2018 jugando también a eso.
> (Sólo Croacia jugaba a tocar)
> ...



Y luego la campeona de la eurocopa es Italia. Que ni juega a toda hostia a la contra ni nada. 

Suiza se cargo a Francia, por cierto. E inglaterra no huele ni un titulo jugando a eso desde los años 60. 

El futbol de posesion esta obsoleto: Mira la clasificacion de la Premier


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (10 Dic 2022)

8 minutos dan


----------



## Patoso (10 Dic 2022)

Podrían desimular un poco en Tve que van con Morocco no?, tanta emoción es pornográfica


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

8 min de descuento


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Portugal probando de todo. La verdad que no tienen que reprocharse nada...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Ostias joder era está o nunca.


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Esas antes le entraban al Penaldo ¿eh?

Qué weli es ya


----------



## Abrojo (10 Dic 2022)

ocho minutos jajaoao


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Joder, Cris


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (10 Dic 2022)

Que partido mas pucherado. 

Joe que es Portugal.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

Vaya mundial, hambrentinos y moros.


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

Joder con el Bono, a ver si va ser un porterazo y en sevilla ni lo saben, q se traga todas


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Cristiano Sarabia


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

A ver si, al menos, Pepe rompe alguna mandíbula moromierda en lo que queda.

Por el espíritu de la reconquista.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Jjajajajajaa... Moha el del Bombo me tiene loco....


----------



## Patoso (10 Dic 2022)

Verás cuando saquen a Cristiano....


----------



## eltonelero (10 Dic 2022)

Joder, pero que asco de mundial....
Aunque ya se cargen a Marruecos en las semis, ellos ya han triunfado y hecho su mundial.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Marruecos se queda con 10.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Muy tarde esa expulsió


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (10 Dic 2022)

Chedira o como cojones se escriba se fue expulsado


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Campeones campeones!!! Ala ala ala!!!!!!!!!



Callate


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Ezekyle Abaddon dijo:


> Que partido mas pucherado.
> 
> Joe que es Portugal.



Lo advertí, y @Miss Andorra no me creyó.
Prediqué, pero no fui tomado en serio.
Ahora les sobreviene la ira del Dios vivo.


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Bien expulsao el guarro ese


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Árbitro argentino echa a un moromierder. Al fin un poco de justicia!


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Hacen un contraataque y estoy tranquilo porque sé que los moros son unos inútiles y que hasta el gol ha sido de fallo del rival.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Moromierda a la calle. 

Tenían que haber recibido roja esta escoria hace mucho.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

A buenas horas lo expulsan


----------



## Jake el perro (10 Dic 2022)

Antisocialista dijo:


> Lagrimas de españoles, su dolor mi nutrición



Hijo de puta


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Dic 2022)

Marruecos es que no tiene nada especial,es un equipo del montón,pero con muchísima hambre de ganar y están dando el 110%,solo con eso están ganando...


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Corran corran


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Ahora pasará como ayer, que los marroquíes echarán pestes del árbitro por dejarles con 10, cuando han jugado con 12 todo el partido.


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Autobús en estado puro


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Árbitro argentino echa a un moromierder. Al fin un poco de justicia!



Venga a ver si Ronaldo hace algo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Y no cuelgan balones. España, Purtugal, Alemania,... el tikicuentismo se debe acabar.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Y luego la campeona de la eurocopa es Italia. Que ni juega a toda hostia a la contra ni nada.
> 
> Suiza se cargo a Francia, por cierto. E inglaterra no huele ni un titulo jugando a eso desde los años 60.
> 
> El futbol de posesion esta obsoleto: Mira la clasificacion de la Premier



Suiza no es el mejor ejemplo,
son como Marruecos pero a balonazos, puras contras y juego físico.

Italia no jugaba al toque, también eran transiciones rápidas,
contra España jugaron claramente a la contra en la Eurocopa.

Sólo sirve de ejemplo el City, pero también hay que mirar que tienen los mejores jugadores del mundo.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Chedira o como cojones se escriba se fue expulsado



El primo moro de Khedira


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (10 Dic 2022)

Pero meted una hijos de la grandísima puta


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Marruecos es que no tiene nada especial,es un equipo del montón,pero con muchísima hambre de ganar y están dando el 110%,solo con eso están ganando...



y con todo el respaldo de organización, medios y árbitros... NO LO OLVIDES


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

tve, hace un rato :

"que dificil es ganar un mundial, hay que ir pasando eliminatorias"


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)

esta noche si que van a arder las calles


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (10 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Marruecos es que no tiene nada especial,es un equipo del montón,pero con muchísima hambre de ganar y están dando el 110%,solo con eso están ganando...



Favoritismo de arbitros y muchas trampas.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA.... EL MORO....


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

Que malo son los putos moros.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Ahora que la han fallado, marcaremos


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (10 Dic 2022)

UUUUUFFFFFF


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Con uno menos no creo que Marruecos aguante una prorroga si cede el empate en lo que queda


----------



## fred (10 Dic 2022)

4 años esperando un Mundial para ver a Marruecos en una semifinal,vaya puta mierda


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

¡Pero qué hace! dice Casillas, le ha salido del alma al cabronazo. Se nota poco con quien va...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Croacia el único país decente que queda,


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Joder que malos son y están en semis.

Acojonante.


----------



## Jake el perro (10 Dic 2022)

Son muy malos los moros pero van a pasar


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Son muy malos los moros pero van a pasar



Son unos paquetes de campeonato.


----------



## Snowball (10 Dic 2022)

Jooodeeerrr


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (10 Dic 2022)

CASI


----------



## Snowball (10 Dic 2022)

Baraka total


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

vamos no me jodas PEPE


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

La ha tenido Don José....


----------



## Jake el perro (10 Dic 2022)

Un moro le da un beso a la cabeza de Pepe


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Caput, se aacabó


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

Marruecos en el cuadro de honor con Argentina. Ya está todo. Vaya puta mierda.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Cuando pierdes asi, felicitas al rival y a dormir.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Joder pepeeeeeeee


----------



## Jake el perro (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> tve, hace un rato :
> 
> "que dificil es ganar un mundial, hay que ir pasando eliminatorias"



Son retrasados


----------



## Octubrista (10 Dic 2022)

El calvo Pepe, de haber tenido pelo, hubiera agarrado el balón.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (10 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Pepe Sarabia


----------



## Abrojo (10 Dic 2022)

los moros van a hacer la de Grecia en la Euro


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (10 Dic 2022)

Al final ganan los putos morocos de mierda.


----------



## Snowball (10 Dic 2022)

Me voy a un parque donde están siempre los moros con sus negocios, lo mismo cae algo.hoy gratis


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> tve, hace un rato :
> 
> "que dificil es ganar un mundial, hay que ir pasando eliminatorias"



Y diez mendas que han mandado allí para decir esas memeces.


----------



## Berrón (10 Dic 2022)

Has sido buen chico estos años Marruecos, muy buen chico... Toma tu galletita kosher


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Acojonante


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Pfff que bueno estaba Cris en la ultima imagen que han sacado con el sudor..




Va a ganar Morocco


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Ay diomio


----------



## brickworld (10 Dic 2022)

Putos moros ahora lucho tendrá excusa el muy cabron


----------



## Octubrista (10 Dic 2022)

La cantada del portero de Portugal...


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (10 Dic 2022)

Los moros a semis y los gitanos fuera


----------



## Jake el perro (10 Dic 2022)

Que se vayan a la mierda los moros


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

¿Hoy también a reventar ciudades?


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Jajjajajjaja.... Los moros de mierda, poniendo un autobús bomba en la portería y sin hacer NADA MÁS, están en semis.... Jajjajajaj.... Buenísimo la mierda de fútbol actual...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Buahhhhh vamos a un mundo dominado por mierda comunista y moromierdas.

Y aquí todos a verlas venir.


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Pues hale a la puta calle

Decía el Coto Matamoros (talibán madridista) que a Marruecos le iba a caer un carro de goles jeje


----------



## Abrojo (10 Dic 2022)

además están pasando los cruces contra equipos europeos, los cruzados no pueden contra la voluntad de Allah


----------



## Charlatan (10 Dic 2022)

la importancia de saber a que jugar y tus limitaciones.........enhorabuena marroqqo.......


----------



## noc555 (10 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Putos moros ahora lucho tendrá excusa el muy cabron



De excusa nada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Dic 2022)

Mataos portugueses que ni sabían dar centros


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Como llora el Penaldo


----------



## brickworld (10 Dic 2022)

Llorando la marica de cristiana que puto asco da joder


----------



## Manero (10 Dic 2022)

Siiii, se ha cumplido la profecía de la foto de Cristiano y su novio marroquí!!!


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Me despido de muy mala hostia, no voy a postear por si acaso


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

El gilipollas del funcionario insistiendo hasta la saciedad con lo de que esto es historia.

Gilipollas que te calles.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

Que olor a tercermundismo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Mundial moro para moros.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (10 Dic 2022)

A romper todo ahora ...prepárense


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (10 Dic 2022)

Joder ganaron los moromierdas.... 

Pero.... Ya sabemos que pasa con los paises que ganan un mundial...
Marruecos en ciernes de pasarlas putas? Los siguientes despues de Iran....?


----------



## chomin (10 Dic 2022)

Pues le han echado huevos los moros, las cosas como son


----------



## Torosalvaje (10 Dic 2022)

Los morocos se han follado a Bélgica, España y Portugal. Quién lo iba a decir.


----------



## TNTcl (10 Dic 2022)

La final del mundial es a las ocho, no ???-


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (10 Dic 2022)

Compradisimo lo tiene el puto moro maricón del Mohamed vi


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajjajajjaja.... Los moros de mierda, poniendo un autobús bomba en la portería y sin hacer NADA MÁS, están en semis.... Jajjajajaj.... Buenísimo la mierda de fútbol actual...



Recuerda a la grecia q gano la eurocopa jugando asi, tremendo la mierda de futbol y de jugadores


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Has sido buen chico estos años Marruecos, muy buen chico... Toma tu galletita kosher
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287520



Ojala se coman una somanta de palos de Argelia un Dia de estos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

al final cada uno llega donde tiene que llegar, Portugal tiene un historial discreto en los mundiales, es una selección betilla


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Una lástima, Marruecos no fue más que Portugal.
Ronaldo un grande entre los grandes se retira llorando. Me chupa la pinga por ser pro palestino. Pero buen jugador.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (10 Dic 2022)

Los moros de mi barrio tirando petardos.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Un moro le da un beso a la cabeza de Pepe



Ppirque no le ha visto, sino, de la hostia que le mete Pepe al moro, le hace astronauta, tiene desde ese instante Marruecos programa espacial.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (10 Dic 2022)

La puta de oros, quien me lo iba a decir, esto no me lo esperaba.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

El mundial se devalua con la clasificación de estos equipetes de mierda, rácanos, limitados y de escaso futbol.

En fin, Croacia y Marruecos en unas semifinales, que cada cual saque conclusiones.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Dic 2022)

Ha ganado Marruecos, con uno menos, contra cristiano, con Portugal colgando balones al área,...


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Dic 2022)

La gitana llorando por los rincones


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Funcionarios mamando polla mora.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Dic 2022)

Marruecos es una mezcla entre buen juego defensivo+árbitro comprado+suerte


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Qué decepción Portugal.

Un equipo que tenga un buen pasador y las ponga a la cabeza de Pepe o Cristiano es lo que necesitaban.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (10 Dic 2022)

Cristiano Ronaldo niega un acuerdo con el Al Nassr


"No, no es cierto…". Así de claro y contundente se mostró ayer Cristiano Ronaldo. Cuestionado por los rumores que dan por hecho que ate (...) - Fichajes.com




www.fichajes.com




"Siento la confusión, a donde me voy es Al Carrer. Qué inyustisia."


----------



## chomin (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajjajajjaja.... Los moros de mierda, poniendo un autobús bomba en la portería y sin hacer NADA MÁS, están en semis.... Jajjajajaj.... Buenísimo la mierda de fútbol actual...



Pues han hecho mucho más que Croacia ayer que sólo tiro una vez a portería y de rebote


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajjajajjaja.... Los moros de mierda, poniendo un autobús bomba en la portería y sin hacer NADA MÁS, están en semis.... Jajjajajaj.... Buenísimo la mierda de fútbol actual...



Van a jugar contra Francia fundidos, sin centrales y habiendo agotado ya toda la suerte disponible.

Los gabachos (si ganan a Inglaterra, que yo creo que sí) les pasan por encima. Pero bueno, llegando a semis ya han hecho su mundial.


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Bueno, pues croacia, canada, portugal y belgica no han podido ganarle a Marruecos. 

Ahora contadme lo del tiki taka y lo de no convocar a Iago Aspas y a Ramos. 

Os habeis cargado un proyecto de chavales jovenes con el puto meme del "tiki-taka" y ahora vamos a ser tan competitivos como inglaterra en los ultimos 60 años.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Dic 2022)

Video blanco y negro (es la última moda en ig y tiktok) venido del futuro sobre el ambiente en las calles francesas el próximo 14 de diciembre:



Y una foto, tb en blanco y negro sobre varios damnificados por los incidentes:









Como se puede apreciar, muchos, por no decir la mayoría, eran moronegros afrofranceses asesinados por franceses blancos, que respondieron con un odio fascista a las cuatro chiquilladas de nuestros niños.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Contáctemos ya con nuestros hermanos en Rabat.


----------



## Hamtel (10 Dic 2022)

Nada que objetar. Otro partido perfecto en defensa para Marruecos. Le han puesto huevos y han ganado
Hay varios jugadores de Marruecos que tienen muy buen nivel


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Mi análisis del partido:

España ha sido el culo del Mundial... Y Portugal las almorranas...

Fin de mi análisis...


----------



## Bartleby (10 Dic 2022)

Marruecos se ha cepillado a la península Ibérica


----------



## Berrón (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ojala se coman una somanta de palos de Argelia un Dia de estos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287539



Los marrocos les tienen miedo cerval a los argelinos, y motivos tienen  
¿Apostates mucha cifra Missy?


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

La CARA DE GILIPOLLAS que se le queda a todo el mundo cuando les eliminan en un mundial es UNIVERSAL


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, de marroqui el equipo solo tenia los apellidos.

El seleccionador es frances

La mitad de los jugadores son franceses

Y los otros son holandeses, belgas, espanoles y canadiense.

Es un équipo europedo




Franzabia ha ganado


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Entrenador escuela Cholismo


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

En los Mundiales si no te marcan, no pierdes... y lo que se premia es no perder.

Enhorabuena a Marruecos. Ni Croacia, ni Portugal, ni España, ni Bélgica le han metido gol. Eso no es solo casualidad o suerte.

Es todo muy Grecia 2004, la verdad, eso si.


----------



## vegahermosa (10 Dic 2022)

los moritos se han cepillao a portugal tambien 

y eso que no han cascado ni la mitad


----------



## javso (10 Dic 2022)

Pues nada, los morunos se han follado a la península ibérica entera en 4 días, como en el año 711.


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Por cierto, de marroqui el equipo solo tenia los apellidos.
> 
> El seleccionador es frances
> 
> ...



De la nueva Europa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (10 Dic 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Los moros de mi barrio tirando petardos.



Pon por megafonía el canto a la oración, eso les relajará.


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Cancelo y Cris...
> 
> Si no hace esos cambios se follan en Portugal al Costa Santos...



Se lo cargan igual.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> España llevaba razon, era el camino facil a semis



Y el grupo de la muerte era el de Marruecos, Croacia, Bélgica y Canada. Dos de ese grupo en semifinales. Nos lo dicen antes de empezar el mundial y no se lo cree nadie.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Los moros de mi barrio tirando petardos.



Mientras no tiren machetes al aire.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Putos terroristas


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ha ganado Marruecos, con uno menos, contra cristiano, con Portugal colgando balones al área,...



Hombre, uno menos...muy al final del partido


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Una leyenda


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ojo al dato Cristiano en 5 mundiales nunca ha metido un gol en eliminatorias



Te pareces hablando asi al superratón


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Los marrocos les tienen miedo cerval a los argelinos, y motivos tienen
> ¿Apostates mucha cifra Missy?



Normal, que tengan miedo. Es la potencia militar mas jarcore del méditerranéo junto a Turquia.
Ayer gane pasta pero hoy por hibris perdi 30 pavos. Y es que olvide que no es una simple seleccion moruna, sino de europeos morunos, y eso cambia todo.


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*¡Bailá ahora Brasil!*


----------



## berber (10 Dic 2022)

El espíritu del Cholo sigue vivo. El original, no en lo que ha acabado degenerando. 
11 guerreros a una, a morir por el compañero y echar el pulmón por la boca. Escondiendo la falta de calidad con colocación y cojones de sobra. 

Pues olé por ellos


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Mi análisis del partido:
> 
> España ha sido el culo del Mundial... Y Portugal las almorranas...
> 
> Fin de mi análisis...



Acertadisimo jajaja


----------



## Pilik (10 Dic 2022)

Si consigue pasar hoy contra Inglaterra, que es lo previsible, aunque no fácil, Francia tiene todos los boletos para repetir campeonato.


----------



## frenlib (10 Dic 2022)

Portugueses HDP perdieron


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

El plantel de Marruecos:


----------



## Dr.Nick (10 Dic 2022)

Felicidades a los amegos marroquíes, incluido el novio de Ronaldo.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Los moros de mi barrio tirando petardos.



¿ Vives en un barrio de moros ???... Jojojojojojo... Qué charnegazo que estás hecho, nen...Vaya pringao... Jejjejej


----------



## Manero (10 Dic 2022)

Que gran Mundial con los del Chirincirco llorando cada día. Recordemos la predicción de Tomás Roncerdo:


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Bueno me voy a hacer un Roncero yo.

Se me cayo en penaltys Van gaal asi que la sustituyo por croacia y ya sin portugal sigo manteniendo a Inglaterra por el otro lado. 

England vs Croatia y los putos Ingleses con el equipo que mas combina y menos juega por alto de su historia... levantan la copa.


----------



## Tadeus (10 Dic 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287541



Pero que mierda es esta


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Decadencia ibérica impara-pla ... nuestro _ermanos _gitanos portugueses no nos han podido vengar_  _


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Dic 2022)

anda que el moro que se ha autoexpulsado al final y el que ha quedado solo ante el porterto, no son tontos ni na...


----------



## sociedadponzi (10 Dic 2022)

ojo que a marruecos le han hecho un solo gol en todo el mundial y fue canada


----------



## Ancient Warrior (10 Dic 2022)

Adiós 

penaldo


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Y el grupo de la muerte era el de Marruecos, Croacia, Bélgica y Canada. Dos de ese grupo en semifinales. Nos lo dicen antes de empezar el mundial y no se lo cree nadie.



Tal cual, Croacia y Marruecos en semis, y ojo como pase Francia, contra los moros, va a arder Paris


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Por cierto, de marroqui el equipo solo tenia los apellidos.
> 
> El seleccionador es frances
> 
> ...



Para nada, no son europeos ni canadienses.

Son moros que han nacido aquí y a los que le hemos enseñado lo que era un balón. Ya está.
Quitando un par de ellos, esa selección no vale para nada. Lo que pasa que ni España ni Portugal ha tenido cojones a jugar como es debido.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Dic 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287541



¿Vince Carter?


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Y así también se ganan cuartos, muchachos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

contra quién vamos esta noche ?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Que gran Mundial con los del Chirincirco llorando cada día. Recordemos la predicción de Tomás Roncerdo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287545



Jajajajajaja

Que puto ridículo.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

El funcionario felicitando a los moros "españoles "


----------



## fred (10 Dic 2022)

Pepe rajando del arbitro argentino.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Joder, quiero out a los marrones y a los "cheeeee, que pasó locoooo"


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Los morocos se han follado a Bélgica, España y Portugal. Quién lo iba a decir.



Son europedos marroquis, pero nacidos y criados en Francia principalmente.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> El funcionario felicitando a los moros "españoles "



Esa gente, en serio, que coño le pasa joder.


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

La que se puede liar en Francia como en semis haya un marruecos -francia. Con los argelinos metidos en la salsa también


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Sabor_a_Presunto dijo:


> ...
> Lo que pasa que ni España ni Portugal ha tenido cojones ha jugar como es debido.



ibéricos = betillas
es lo que hay


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Vives en un barrio de moros ???... Jojojojojojo... Qué charnegazo que estás hecho, nen...Vaya pringao... Jejjejej



Claro, por eso el votará a VOX ,mientras tu votas para que entren más. Que hijodeputa y que puerca de mierda progre, como todos los izmierdistas. Es charnego porque tiene que tragarse a los moracos que tú con tu voto de mierda permites entrar....te majaba a palos, perro.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (10 Dic 2022)

Arderá Paris


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Anuncio multicultural de rigor con el disminuido psíquico de Messi al final.


----------



## ArturoB (10 Dic 2022)

Por cierto porque Marruecos va siempre de local y con su equipación?


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> y ya lo de las leyes de indias de establecer a los nativo americanos como ciudadanos de pleno derecho



Ya hay que ser subnormal para conquistar un continente, darles los mismos derechos y mestizarse destruyendo la raza superior convirtiendo el continente en un estercolero mestizo inferior. Los ingleses no son tan retrasados. Y todo por la bruticie y superstición religiosa española de creerse unos principios religiosos (igualdad cristiana) inventados para dominarnos y destruirnos.

Hay que desembarazarse de la mentalidad igualitaria progrecomunista y cristiana.


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> contra quién vamos esta noche ?



Dos selecciones repugnantes pero los ingleses son extrañamente blancos. Asi que contra francia con ellos.

Salvo que el acomplejado de Southgate salga con todos los morenos. Entonces por Marruecos.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Por cierto porque Marruecos va siempre de local y con su equipación?



En las elites que dirigen esto, si


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*Croacia no habría llegado dónde está*


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> contra quién vamos esta noche ?



Contra los piratas, por supuesto...

Al menos los gabachos tienen buenos quesos y vinos... Los piratas sólo comen mierda...


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Tampoco es supersorpresa,

Japón y Marruecos eran los tapados del mundial.
(En este hilo muchos lo comentaban)

Aunque no hubiera apostado a que llegarían a semis, como mucho cuartos,

pero bueno, siempre se cuela alguna sorpresa,
no hace tanto se metió Turquía.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (10 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El mundial se devalua con la clasificación de estos equipetes de mierda, rácanos, limitados y de escaso futbol.
> 
> En fin, Croacia y Marruecos en unas semifinales, que cada cual saque conclusiones.



Esto demuestra que hoy en día el fútbol es una mierda donde, una vez que los jugadores alcanzan un nivel determinado, ya apenas tienen margen de mejora para marcar la diferencia, y las selecciones que llegan a las semis de los mundiales son las que están más motivadas por su alto patriotismo, homogeneidad étnica, etc., que les dan ese pequeño plus que no tienen otras selecciones con más calidad, pero sin patriotismo ni homogeneidad étnica.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Dos selecciones repugnantes pero los ingleses son extrañamente blancos. Asi que contra francia con ellos.
> 
> Salvo que el acomplejado de Southgate salga con todos los morenos. Entonces por Marruecos.



Pues imaginate, unos que tienen más tostados que Costa de Marfil, y otros arrodillados medio partido...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Por cierto porque Marruecos va siempre de local y con su equipación?



Porque hay que avergonzarse de ser europeo según el director de la FIFA y por los "sorteos" de esa misma FIFA.


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Dic 2022)

Semifinal: Confederación Africana vs Marruecos. 

Lo que se lió aquí esta semana va a ser una broma, comparado con lo que se va a liar en Francia. Voy a preparar palomitas.


----------



## audienorris1899 (10 Dic 2022)

Lo disfruto:


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Pues han hecho mucho más que Croacia ayer que sólo tiro una vez a portería y de rebote



Qué dices tarado. Croacia jugó un partidazo plantando cara a Brasil, metiéndoles un gol y luego en penaltis eliminándolos. No los compares con esta basura moromierda.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tal cual, Croacia y Marruecos en semis, y ojo como pase Francia, contra los moros, va a arder Paris



Mérité. Apoyo a Marruecos. Vive le champion


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Autobús en estado puro
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287535



Un autobús permite tirar centros pero el fútbol moderno se basa en pases cortos por abajo, testarudez en estado puro. Los portugueses únicamente han disparado tres veces más que los marroquís, y solo una vez más a puerta.


----------



## Snowball (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> contra quién vamos esta noche ?



Yo contra Inglaterra


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Contra los piratas, por supuesto...
> 
> Al menos los gabachos tienen buenos quesos y vinos... Los piratas sólo comen mierda...



Exacto. Primero se mea mirando a Inglaterra. Las gotas que queden para franceses y moros.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

Yo tambien voy con Inglaterra, sin que sirva de precedente y tapándome las narices.


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Yo contra Inglaterra



Mejor Francia, pa q jueguen contra su filial


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Marruecos eliminó 4 combinados europeos. 
Por qué no se van a cagar, maricones de mierda?


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Dic 2022)

Mundial apoteósico de la Gitana, el mejor de la historia y tal.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Mejor Francia, pa q jueguen contra su filial



Fra-puccino Vs Capuccino


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



que grasia tengo killo


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*Adiós Comandante*


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ya hay que ser subnormal para conquistar un continente, darles los mismos derechos y mestizarse destruyendo la raza superior convirtiendo el continente en un estercolero mestizo inferior. Los ingleses no son tan retrasados. Y todo por la bruticie y superstición religiosa española de creerse unos principios religiosos (igualdad cristiana) inventados para dominarnos y destruirnos.
> 
> Hay que desembarazarse de la mentalidad igualitaria progrecomunista y cristiana.



A los Ingleses hoy se los follan pakis y demas marronidos régresados por efecto Boomerang, menudo ejemplo citas.
Con los retrasados en Occidente que se han vacunado, me pregunto de que lado esta la raza superior o inferior.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo tambien voy con Inglaterra, sin que sirva de precedente y tapándome las narices.



Dos equipos de follacabras sería el colmo.


----------



## Feriri88 (10 Dic 2022)

Morolandia ganando a todo el futuro gran Marruecos

Bélgica, España, Portugal y Francia


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Croacia no habría llegado dónde está*



Literalmente el mundial son detalles y pura suerte xD . No gana el mejor pero es el mejor torneo de fútbol del mundo


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> A los Ingleses hoy se los follan pakis y demas marronidos régresados por efecto Boomerang, menudo ejemplo citas.
> Con los retrasados en Occidente que se han vacunado, me pregunto de que lado esta la raza superior o inferior.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287554



Eso es porque nos domina el enemigo.


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*¡Marruecos, el orgullo de África!*

Un gol de En Nerysi mete por primera vez a una selección del continente en semifinales de un Mundial. La revolución de Regragui también tumba a Portugal.


----------



## hartman4 (10 Dic 2022)

lo de la TV hezpañola felicitando 54678456785364784687 veces a los marroquies ya huele.


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Yo voy con Inglaterra. Pero un marruecos -francia tiene morbo por lo que se pueda liar en Francia entre frachutes , argelinos , marroquíes y negros


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Dic 2022)

*¡Enhorabuena a nuestros hermanos marroquíes!*


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (10 Dic 2022)

Pues yo quiero un Marruecos - Francia, se lia una buena y encima hay una guerra civil en Francia


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (10 Dic 2022)

Yo hoy con los ingleses porque les tengo aun mas asco a los gabachos. Dicho esto espero que gane croacia este mundial.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Claro, por eso el votará a VOX ,mientras tu votas para que entren más. Que hijodeputa y que puerca de mierda progre, como todos los izmierdistas. Es charnego porque tiene que tragarse a los moracos que tú con tu voto de mierda permites entrar....te majaba a palos, perro.



Jajjaaj...¿ Te has dado un golpe en la cabeza o algo ????... ¿ Vas pillado ???... Tranki... de todo se sale...Pide ayuda en tu centro médico o llama al 112 si eso... Jajajaj...


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Fuerza Inglaterra! 
Sería un sueño una Final Inglaterra - Argentina. No creo que suceda, peeeeeeero...


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Yo voy con Inglaterra. Pero un marruecos -francia tiene morbo por lo que se pueda liar en Francia entre frachutes , argelinos , marroquíes y negros



No creo que se líe apenas nada. No hablamos de un Argelia - Francia o algo así, donde sí habría mucho morbo.


----------



## elbaranda (10 Dic 2022)

Mierda de torneos de eliminación a un partido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Siiii compañeros!!!!!!! 

El sueño magrebí de burbuja sigue vivo!!!

Ala eres grande!!!!! 

Ya os lo adelanto @Obiwanchernobil antes de comenzar el mundial!

Marruecos ganaba el mundial.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Por cierto, de marroqui el equipo solo tenia los apellidos.
> 
> El seleccionador es frances
> 
> ...





No se puede estar diciendo que los follacabras aunque sean de segunda o tercera generación nacidos aquí no son europedos pero cuando hacen algo como lo de hoy decir que lo han hecho porque aunque sean follacabras también son europedos.

O son europedos para todo o no son europedos para nada. Para mi personalmente no lo son para nada ya que salvo honrosas excepciones ninguno de ellos acepta y tolera las costumbres, tradiciones y modo de vida de los que somos europedos y lo demuestran día a día y con creces que no nos toleran a los europeos.

Por tanto para mi siguen siendo unos follacabras tanto para lo bueno (hoy que ganaron a lo del furgol) como para lo malo (cuando hacen sus "travesuras" por las calles de Europa)

Saludos.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Lo mejor del mundial, es el salseo de este hilo y como nos lo pasamos.

Noche de triunfasábado se viene hoy.


----------



## Covid Bryant (10 Dic 2022)

Hezpein y el lucho queda algo mejor tras el ridi de portufail


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Vuelvo a decir que lo importante es grupo.

El Grupo.

Se puede plantear de muchas maneras un partido, pero tienes que tener un grupo. Croacia o Marruecos son un bloque, un grupo. Saben lo que tienen que hacer.

Luego puedes plantear el partido como mejor se adapte a tus fumbolistas, pero funcionando con un grupo.

Así es como te meriendas a cualquiera.

y no es nada fácil. Es fácil decirlo, pero dónde están esos grupos, esos bloques, ah? pues ese el tema del fúmbol


----------



## España1 (10 Dic 2022)

Yo voto por el Francia Moroco y que arda Paris


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Dic 2022)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> veo que tú de historia de España poco ( lo de hacer el bestia ya lo deja claro), y ya lo de las leyes de indias de establecer a los nativo americanos como ciudadanos de pleno derecho o que la independencia de los virreinatos fue provocada por los criollos



Tú de historia de España poco porque en la época de la leyes de Indias no existía el concepto de "ciudadanía", existía el sistema de castas, y un peninsular no tenía la misma consideración que un indígena.


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Pues yo quiero un Marruecos - Francia, se lia una buena y encima hay una guerra civil en Francia



Un penalty en el último minuto a favor de Francia y que ardan las calles.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Antes del sorteo del Mundial, Marruecos era la 20º de 32 y se pagaba a 101-151 que ganaba el Mundial.

Ahora pues bueno... ahi está.


----------



## Manoliko (10 Dic 2022)

Que asco de moros de mierda, todo el puto partido silbando.


----------



## Octubrista (10 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Esa gente, en serio, que coño le pasa joder.



Al principio del partido un comentarista (Marchena, creo) dijo que la *táctica de los marroquíes* era *"robar y correr "*...

Rápidamente el funcionario político entró a matizar la expresión, y fue bochornoso, fue peor tener que explicar que se referían a un deporte, que que se hubieran callado, o siguieran comentando con naturalidad.

Eso ya da pistas de que todos fueron aleccionados políticamente, lo típico en TeleSánchez.


----------



## elbaranda (10 Dic 2022)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Lo disfruto:



A Portugal le pasa como a España, en las Euro mejor que en los mundiales, donde siempre pincha.
Al menos nosotros tenemos la estrella


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Antes del sorteo del Mundial, Marruecos era la 20º de 32 y se pagaba a 101-151 que ganaba el Mundial.
> 
> Ahora pues bueno... ahi está.



Te diria que quizás, más allá de la 20, la 25 tranquilamente


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Aún nos queda eurovision junior


----------



## eltonelero (10 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Croacia no habría llegado dónde está*




Y sin el gol de Japón a España a saber como hubieran sido las semifinales...


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> No creo que se líe apenas nada. No hablamos de un Argelia - Francia o algo así, donde sí habría mucho morbo.



Los argelinos y negros van contra los marroquíes .


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El mundial se devalua con la clasificación de estos equipetes de mierda, rácanos, limitados y de escaso futbol.
> 
> En fin, Croacia y Marruecos en unas semifinales, que cada cual saque conclusiones.



Pero cada uno juega con sus armas, así que enhorabuena a Marruecos por llegar

A mi tampoco me ha gustado, pero España y Portugal tenían la obligación por plantilla y estilo de juego de imponerse, y no han sido capaces

Así es el deporte


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Ala eres nuestro señor y los burbuja tus servidores!!!!!!


----------



## elbaranda (10 Dic 2022)

hartman4 dijo:


> lo de la TV hezpañola felicitando 54678456785364784687 veces a los marroquies ya huele.



Todo el mundillo psoe , desde la televisión hasta floreros de izquierda, con Marruecos, que vergüenza


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Se repetirá la final de 2018?


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Es que el mundial es el mejor torneo de fútbol por la emoción . Pero no el más justo hay que tener muchisima suerte para ganar . A 1 partido cualquier seleccion te puede ganar. El fútbol cada vez es más igualado .


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Ala toma el sacrificio de estas cortezas de gorrino de don frutos pertenecientes al grupo IFA de supermercados UDACO a 1'20 céntimos de euros en tu nombre!!!!!

Ala eres grande!!!!!


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Fuerza Inglaterra!
> Sería un sueño una Final Inglaterra - Argentina. No creo que suceda, peeeeeeero...



Y otro gol con trampas


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Yo esperaba como loco un duelo Joao Félix VS Griezmann
Se me cae uno. Veremos qué hace Francia ahora


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Se repetirá la final de 2018?



Puede pasar y bastante pinta.

Decir, que ningún campeón ha reeptido al siguiente, ojalá se lo lleve Croacia


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Y otro gol con trampas



Por qué uno? 
Todos los que se puedan!


----------



## HDR (10 Dic 2022)

Id al siglo XVI y decidle al del mentón prominente, o a quien sea de aquella España, que unos pocos siglos después los moros van a estar paseándose por (H)España, celebrando sus cosas con estruendo, caos y violencia, mientras sus descendientes agachan la cabeza y se bajan las bragas.

Jajajajajajaja, los hespañolitos actuales no sois ni la misma especie de sapiens que los españoles de entonces, qué ridículo, sois la mierda definitiva


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ala eres nuestro señor y los burbuja tus servidores!!!!!!



Amego... ¿ Llevas el chaleco/bomba puesto por las Ramblas ??? Vigila que no se te vaya la olla... Aunque 100 vírgenes te esperan con Cacolases en el cielo moro... Pero cuidao... Jjejejejeje @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Los marroquíes tienen las de perder si la lian en Francia. Argelinos y negros se unirán contra ellos . Será una guerra civil africana en Francia


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Hemos estado a nada de que por el otro lado del cuadro, hubiese un Brasil Argentina.

Imaginaros, ayer si con Holanda padó eso...con BRA...


----------



## Terminus (10 Dic 2022)

Este mundial huele a camello. No me gusta.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Al principio del partido un comentarista (Marchena, creo) dijo que la *táctica de los marroquíes* era *"robar y correr "*...
> 
> Rápidamente el funcionario político entró a matizar la expresión, y fue bochornoso, fue peor tener que explicar que se referían a un deporte, que que se hubieran callado, o siguieran comentando con naturalidad.
> 
> Eso ya da pistas de que todos fueron aleccionados políticamente, lo típico en TeleSánchez.



Claro, han sido aleccionados y estoy seguro que tienen su guía de lo políticamente correcto en el periodismo. Expresiones prohibidas y eso.

Y se sentirán como que están defendiendo el progreso y bla bla bla cuando no son más que, como bien dices, comisarios políticos de una dictadura, una muy especial ya que es nueva en la historia pero que es igual a las anteriores. Que es la dictadura de la democracia.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## guanoincoming (10 Dic 2022)

Francia - Marruecos. Da igual, siguen ganando los moros.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los marroquíes tienen las de perder si la lian en Francia. Argelinos y negros se unirán contra ellos . Será una guerra civil africana en Francia



Ojalá el streaming, pillariamos patatas fritas y esas cosas.

Bueno, patatas fritas no, se han subido a la parra y cuestan un cojón.


----------



## elbaranda (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Es que el mundial es el mejor torneo de fútbol por la emoción . Pero no el más justo hay que tener muchisima suerte para ganar . A 1 partido cualquier seleccion te puede ganar. El fútbol cada vez es más igualado .



No diría que es el mejor pero el más especial. Porque la gente que no entiende de gurgol ve los partidos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Lo sobrevalorado que está Joao felix nunca explotará por su cabeza . Acabará pronto en un aston villa. El cholo tiene razón


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

Solo queda una plaza en semis


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> No se puede estar diciendo que los follacabras aunque sean de segunda o tercera generación nacidos aquí no son europedos pero cuando hacen algo como lo de hoy decir que lo han hecho porque aunque sean follacabras también son europedos.
> 
> O son europedos para todo o no son europedos para nada. Para mi personalmente no lo son para nada ya que salvo honrosas excepciones ninguno de ellos acepta y tolera las costumbres, tradiciones y modo de vida de los que somos europedos y lo demuestran día a día y con creces que no nos toleran a los europeos.
> 
> ...



Lo son.
Les guste o no. O a los europedos que tienen miedo de perder su Plaza de pseudo privilegiados.

Esos tenian que haber jugado con las selecciones respectivas de los paises en que nacieron.

Se criaron en Europa o en Canada, frecuentaron a ninos autoctonos de esos pais, miraron la télé, escucharon musica de aqui y sus référentes son occidentales, fueron Al colegio y Al instituto y se entrenaron en clubes deportivos de aqui por entrenadores franceses o del pais

. De hecho los deportistas marroquies nacidos en Marruecos no deben de estar muy contentos por ser reemplazados por binacionales, como las tias no estan precisamente felices por ser sustituidas por trannys en competiciones deportivas.

Por tribalismo se sienten apegados al pais de sus padres pero muchos no tienen ni puta Idea de hablar arabe o bereber. Sin embargo en la tecnica y calidad deportiva son francesas y europedas. Es la prueba de la superioridad del déporte europedo


----------



## Snowball (10 Dic 2022)

Sobre la nueva España

Luis de la Fuente, nuevo seleccionador nacional, va a meter en sus convocatorias ‘tres fichajes’ desde el primer momento que ya cambian el ritmo de la España de estos 4 años.

*Fabián Ruiz, Mikel Oyarzabal y Mikel Merino* toman forma para el nuevo seleccionador, a los que, según apuntan ciertas fuentes, el nuevo míster los prefiere a Koke, Pablo Sarabia y Sergio Busquets, respectivame


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Por qué uno?
> Todos los que se puedan!



claro : es la forma de vida de los timadores corruptos manipuladores argentinos , y si ademas son judios narigudos entonces doblemente timadores corruptos y manipuladores


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Ya pusieron la repetición de esa supuesta mano del moro? (Penalty)

O es como el empujón al de Países Bajos en el área?

es descarado como unas imágenes las repiten cientos de veces en cámara super lenta hasta que en una toma parezca penalty,

y en otras hacen como que no ha pasado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Amego... ¿ Llevas el chaleco/bomba puesto por las Ramblas ??? Vigila que no se te vaya la olla... Aunque 100 vírgenes te esperan con Cacolases en el cielo moro... Pero cuidao... Jjejejejeje @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Fuerza Inglaterra!
> Sería un sueño una Final Inglaterra - Argentina. No creo que suceda, peeeeeeero...



Ojalá se de . Y le rompamos las pelotas a esos pelotudos serio un sueño esa final


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los marroquíes tienen las de perder si la lian en Francia. Argelinos y negros se unirán contra ellos . Será una guerra civil africana en Francia



Problemas de Francia y de sus hijos.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Yo, Anglosión


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> Francia - Marruecos. Da igual, siguen ganando los moros.




Samy Naceri, de los mismisimos campos Eliseos, con esa cara, esos rasgos y ese nombre.

Francés de 100 generaciones atrás jajajjaa


----------



## Manoliko (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Lo son.
> Les guste o no. O a los europedos que tienen miedo de perder su Plaza de pseudo privilegiados.
> 
> Esos tenian que haber jugado con las selecciones respectivas de los paises en que nacieron.
> ...



Se formaron futbolisticamente en Europa pero no son europeos


----------



## cebollo (10 Dic 2022)

Que Marruecos llegue a semifinales no sube el caché de Marruecos ni de África. Lo que hace es devaluar el Mundial. Como los Oscar's cuando gana un director mexicano. O las votaciones de imdb que salen pelis de la India.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Lo son.
> Les guste o no. O a los europedos que tienen miedo de perder su Plaza de pseudo privilegiados.
> 
> Esos tenian que haber jugado con las selecciones respectivas de los paises en que nacieron.
> ...




que pesado eres maricon


----------



## sociedadponzi (10 Dic 2022)

cuando juega espana las semis con brasil?


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Que Marruecos llegue a semifinales no sube el caché de Marruecos ni de África. Lo que hace es devaluar el Mundial. Como los Oscar's cuando gana un director mexicano. O las votaciones de imdb que salen pelis de la India.



Vamos que estás hundido porque CR7 está eliminado .


----------



## ArturoB (10 Dic 2022)

Ahora como se imponga el estilo de juego de Marruecos el futbol dejará de existir que puto coñazo de partidos, encerrado y jugar a la contra.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Se formaron futbolisticamente en Europa pero no son europeos



Nacieron y crecieron en Europa y sus referentes y lengua son europedos. No saben hablar ni arabe ni bereber


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Sobre la nueva España
> 
> Luis de la Fuente, nuevo seleccionador nacional, va a meter en sus convocatorias ‘tres fichajes’ desde el primer momento que ya cambian el ritmo de la España de estos 4 años.
> 
> Fabián Ruiz, Mikel Oyarzabal y Mikel Merino toman forma para el nuevo seleccionador, a los que, según apuntan ciertas fuentes, el nuevo míster los prefiere a *Koke, Pablo Sarabia y Sergio Busquets*, respectivame



bueno, tenían entre 30 y 34 años, tampoco es la revolución francesa


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Se formaron futbolisticamente en Europa pero no son europeos



Igual que los apañoles que geográficamente están en Europa pero no son europeos.


Jajajaja, es coña


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Una final ARGENTINA-INGLATERRA es lo que necesitamos.

Ahora mismo solo me pone eso, o que gane Croacia. Cualquier otra combinación es un bajón terrible.


----------



## Hermericus (10 Dic 2022)

La FIFA abre un procedimiento por comportamiento indebido a Messi y otro 2 jugadores argentinos.

Se temen sanciones por el vergonzoso comportamiento argentino


----------



## el tio orquestas (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Es que el mundial es el mejor torneo de fútbol por la emoción . Pero no el más justo hay que tener muchisima suerte para ganar . A 1 partido cualquier seleccion te puede ganar. El fútbol cada vez es más igualado .



Y más aburrido. Desde 2006 con la excepción de España en 2008 y 2012 (2010 fueron todo 1-0 menos vs chile) es aburrido de cojones.

Bueno, el año de Grecia ganando el europeo también fue la premonición del fútbol tacaño y poco vistoso para el espectador.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Lo sobrevalorado que está Joao felix nunca explotará por su cabeza . Acabará pronto en un aston villa. El cholo tiene razón



No digáis tonterías. Joao Félix es el fútbol. Hoy ha sido el único que ha buscado con criterio el gol y lo ha intentado de todas las maneras. Ha tenido dos o tres que bien podrían haber cambiado el partido.


----------



## Sir Connor (10 Dic 2022)

Cada dia da mas asco este mundial , encima ahora a aguantar a las cucarachas nauseabundas de los moros marroquis....


----------



## Manoliko (10 Dic 2022)

Que asco me dio ayer Messi tras el partido. Primero quejándose del arbitro con muy malas formas, encima que le regalaron un penalti. Le pregunta el periodista que si se quejaba por el tiempo añadido y responde Messi que por eso y que además… (gruñidos incomprensibles). Vamos, que lo criticaba porque si y punto, ni explicar de qué forma había perjudicado supo.

Luego quejándose del juego de los holandeses porque… “es que te sacan jugadores altos y centran al área” ….

Dios!!! Que tipo más profundamente asqueroso y retrasado. Encima insultando a los jugadores holandeses que pasaban por allí.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> La FIFA abre un procedimiento por comportamiento indebido a Messi y otro 2 jugadores argentinos.
> 
> Se temen sanciones por el vergonzoso comportamiento argentino



Uy si, mira que MIEDO.

Multita económica y "no vuelvas a hacerlo".


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (10 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> *Ya hay que ser subnormal para conquistar un continente, darles los mismos derechos y mestizarse destruyendo la raza superior convirtiendo el continente en un estercolero mestizo inferior. Los ingleses no son tan retrasados. *Y todo por la bruticie y superstición religiosa española de creerse unos principios religiosos (igualdad cristiana) inventados para dominarnos y destruirnos.
> 
> Hay que desembarazarse de la mentalidad igualitaria progrecomunista y cristiana.



Me dices que los españoles solo son mejores que los italianos conquistando a lo bruto, te doy los hechos que demuestran que no es cierto; ¿¿Y que me contestas??¿¿Qué deberían ser como los sajones y exterminarlos a todos??.
¿¿Quién está siendo el bestia en la conquista ahora??.

Creó que me estás vacilando o tomándome el pelo, si tú me dices que los españoles deben usar el raciocinio lo cuál estoy de acuerdo, porque no te aplicas el cuento y haces tú lo mismo, no mostrándote incoherente entre lo que dices entre este mensaje y el anterior y teniendo el suficiente raciocinio para no llamar cabestros en la conquista a los españoles y luego decirme que deberían hacer como los ingleses con los nativos.

Y mira yo no me voy a meter en que tú consideres que el modelo sajón fue superior al español ( no eres el único que piensa así en este foro), pero se coherente entre lo que dices de un momento a otro, ¡¡Joder!!, para que me pueda tomar en serio tu opinión, y este mejor fundamentada o no que la mía, pueda decir, esta persona tiene claro lo que piensa y lleva sus convicciones hasta el final sin ser inconsistente en su discurso.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Igual que los apañoles que geográficamente están en Europa pero no son europeos.
> 
> 
> Jajajaja, es coña



Si, desgracadamente la tasa de vacunyados en Espana demuestra que son inequivocadamente retrasados europedos y occidentales. La UE no déjà titere sin cabeza ni Pueblo sin subnormalizar.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> La FIFA abre un procedimiento por comportamiento indebido a Messi y otro 2 jugadores argentinos.
> 
> Se temen sanciones por el vergonzoso comportamiento argentino



Jajjajajaja... Me Río de Janeiro... Ya te adelanto que al Hormonas le van a dar el " cum laude " en este Mundial... Han de crearse mitos, aunque sean una estafa... El negocio no puede parar ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Nacieron y crecieron en Europa y sus referentes y lengua son europedos. No saben hablar ni arabe ni bereber



¿Cómo no van a saber árabe ni beréber, si esta gente vive en guetos en las famosas banlieues y sólo se relacionan con otros moros? Lo que probablemente no saben es francés.


----------



## eltonelero (10 Dic 2022)

Este mundial esta siendo tan mierda que el hecho de que ganara Francia o Inglaterra me alegraría...


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Para mi no hay nada como un mundial . Y la emoción que hay con estos partidos . Es lo máximo que hay en el fútbol . Solo hay que ver cómo todas las estrellas lloran tras quedar eliminadas . Los últimos minutos del marruecos -portugal han sido brutales . Estamos viendo partidos llenos de emoción


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Un Malvinas 2.0 daria para paja.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Que Marruecos llegue a semifinales no sube el caché de Marruecos ni de África. Lo que hace es devaluar el Mundial. Como los Oscar's cuando gana un director mexicano. O las votaciones de imdb que salen pelis de la India.



Marruecos está aquí no solo por suerte, también porque ha jugado todos los partidos mejor que su oponente. Para mí está siendo uno de los mejores equipos del mundial. No estamos hablando de algo como el Brasil - Croacia donde Croacia ganó principalmente por las paradas del portero, es decir, de un solo jugador. No, a Marruecos apenas le disparan a puerta y el único gol que ha encajado ha sido un autogol, todo el equipo funciona muy bien.

En cuanto a talento, son peores que Bélgica, Croacia, España, Portugal e incluso diría que Canadá, pero han planteado muy bien los partidos y les han salido bien. Para mí es una nota positiva que mediante la estrategia se pueda hacer frente a mejores equipos, nos muestra que el equipo técnico también importa, no solo los jugadores en la cancha. A nivel cerebral me ha gustado mucho Marruecos en lo que llevamos de campeonato.


----------



## hartman4 (10 Dic 2022)

a ver la fifa esta en un tesitura:

1.Que messi gane un mundial.
2.Que una nacion Africana gane su primer mundial.


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Dic 2022)

Los moros son europeos, y ya que estamos los chinos son africanos... Las gilipolleces que hay que leer.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Una final ARGENTINA-INGLATERRA es lo que necesitamos.
> 
> Ahora mismo solo me pone eso, o que gane Croacia. Cualquier otra combinación es un bajón terrible.



embapao quiere ganar el mundial


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 Dic 2022)

Caer eliminados ante estos ya no puede considerarse ridíc0l0. Menudos bichos...


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Sobre la nueva España
> 
> Luis de la Fuente, nuevo seleccionador nacional, va a meter en sus convocatorias ‘tres fichajes’ desde el primer momento que ya cambian el ritmo de la España de estos 4 años.
> 
> *Fabián Ruiz, Mikel Oyarzabal y Mikel Merino* toman forma para el nuevo seleccionador, a los que, según apuntan ciertas fuentes, el nuevo míster los prefiere a Koke, Pablo Sarabia y Sergio Busquets, respectivame



Oyarzabal era fijo pero ser rompio la rodilla. A fabian ya lo habia llevado y no aporta nada a lo que ya hay.

Merino bien, pero es que ya estaban busquets y rodri. No necesitas a 3 jugadores iguales. 

Total, que se va Busquets a Miami y el nuevo seleccionador lo sustituye por otro. 

Falta el delantero tanque para rematar balones a lo Logroñes vs Albacete año 93 y ya confirmamos LA REVOLUSION.


----------



## noc555 (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajjajajaja... Me Río de Janeiro... Ya te adelanto que al Hormonas le van a dar el " cum laude " en este Mundial... Han de crearse mitos, aunque sean una estafa... El negocio no puede parar ¡¡¡¡¡



Que no sirva de precedente pero te voy a dar la razón.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Lo son.
> Les guste o no. O a los europedos que tienen miedo de perder su Plaza de pseudo privilegiados.
> 
> Esos tenian que haber jugado con las selecciones respectivas de los paises en que nacieron.
> ...





En el furgol las normas las ponen ellos y si permiten que jugadores con más de una nacionalidad en vigor elijan por la cual jugar pues es su norma y al que no le guste pues que haga como yo osease pasar de estos circos como de comer mierda porque solo son politiqueo y negocio.

Saludos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Y más aburrido. Desde 2006 con la excepción de España en 2008 y 2012 (2010 fueron todo 1-0 menos vs chile) es aburrido de cojones.
> 
> Bueno, el año de Grecia ganando el europeo también fue la premonición del fútbol tacaño y poco vistoso para el espectador.



Y España ganado el mundial ganado sufriendo y con muchisima suerte mismamente si cardoza mete el gol de penalti a España en cuartos España seguramente hubiera sido eliminada . Ya que Paraguay defendia de forma brutal. Una Paraguay que era tipo Croacia o marruecos selecciónes rocosas . Y la gente hubiera dicho que España es mediocre . Así es el fútbol y el resultadismo


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Uy si, mira que MIEDO.
> 
> Multita económica y "no vuelvas a hacerlo".



Ni eso.

El moromierda de los memes contra españa ha sido expulsado del mundial segun la normativa anti racismo y anti odio de la FIFA?

Pues eso.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Cómo no van a saber árabe ni beréber, si esta gente vive en guetos en las famosas banlieues y sólo se relacionan con otros moros? Lo que probablemente no saben es francés.



Van al colegio en frances y el bereber o arabe solo lo chapurrean. En este colegio frecuentan solo a alumnos francofonos desde los 5 hasta los 18 anos. Miran la télé, ven séries y escuchan musica en frances, catalufo inculto y analfabeto.

Trabajo en un insti en uno de esos barrios y se de lo que hablo, las lenguas de los padres ya no las hablan a partir de la segunda generacion, y ya son gabachos aunque coman halal y vayan a la mezquita. El virus occidental ya esta en ellos desde el minuto en que te meten en el colegio de la république.


----------



## chomin (10 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Qué dices tarado. Croacia jugó un partidazo plantando cara a Brasil, metiéndoles un gol y luego en penaltis eliminándolos. No los compares con esta basura moromierda.



Tiro una vez a puerta y de rebote en 120 minutos, eso no se puede refutar porque fue la realidad


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

A


eltonelero dijo:


> Este mundial esta siendo tan mierda que el hecho de que ganara Francia o Inglaterra me alegraría...



Ahora sin troleos...

Este Mundial es especial porque se juega en fechas especiales...

El futbolista de élite, alcanza su mejor forma física sobre los meses de abril/mayo... Finales de competiciones internacionales importantes... Aunque no lo parezca son atletas de élite y es IMPOSIBLE estar al 100% toda la temporada...

En año de Mundial o Eurocopa, se toman un brevísimo descanso y vuelven a su CASI mejor forma en el campeonato respectivo...

Los mejores ( o muchos de los mejores ) futbolistas de las grandes competiciones, no están ahora en su mejor momento... Es una simple cuestión de planificación de temporada, en la que obviamente, mandan los clubes, no las federaciones...

Fin del rollo...


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Este mundial esta siendo tan mierda que el hecho de que ganara Francia o Inglaterra me alegraría...



Mientras no lo gane Messi los madridistas sois felices tras la eliminación de vuestras selecciones brasil y Portugal xD


----------



## Manoliko (10 Dic 2022)

Este mundial de mierda no me da más que disgustos. Ganan los equipos más repugnantes, con fútbol más rácano y aficiones más asquerosas. Voy a dejar de verlo. Ojalá ganase Croacia pero seguro que veo el siguiente partido y pierde.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Los moros son europeos, y ya que estamos los chinos son africanos... Las gilipolleces que hay que leer.



Esos moros han nacido en Europa, y por lo tanto son europedos.
Chanel es de origen cubano pero al crecer en Espana es espanyola y a muchos se les olvido que Era sudaca cuando quedo segunda en Eurovision


----------



## Sir Connor (10 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Ni eso.
> 
> El moromierda de los memes contra españa ha sido expulsado del mundial segun la normativa anti racismo y anti odio de la FIFA?
> 
> Pues eso.



No ala es grande y los protege a los moro mierda


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A
> 
> 
> Ahora sin troleos...
> ...



Es al revés al mundial en junio julio,los jugadores suelen llegar cansados y siempre hay jugadores top que se pierden el mundial por lesión . Mientras que ahora están a tope de energía y sin fatiga


----------



## el tio orquestas (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Y España ganado el mundial ganado sufriendo y con muchisima suerte mismamente si cardoza mete el gol de penalti a España en cuartos España seguramente hubiera sido eliminada . Ya que Paraguay defendia de forma brutal. Una Paraguay que era tipo Croacia o marruecos selecciónes rocosas . Y la gente hubiera dicho que España es mediocre . Así es el fútbol y el resultadismo



La verdad es que están arruinando el fútbol con tanto equipo defendiendo con los 11. Porque lo peor es que lleva muchos años dando resultados.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> En el furgol las normas las ponen ellos y si permiten que jugadores con más de una nacionalidad en vigor elijan por la cual jugar pues es su norma y al que no le guste pues que haga como yo osease pasar de estos circos como de comer mierda porque solo son politiqueo y negocio.
> 
> Saludos.



Despues es verdac que en la seleccion gabacha las plazas tampoco son ilimitadas y si quieres ir al mundial tienes que tirar de otras nacionalidades. Hay un gabacho de pura cepa que se canso de esperar a Deschamps y acabo jugando con Espana.


----------



## Terminus (10 Dic 2022)

Inglaterra contra Francia ufff. No pueden perder los dos?


----------



## eltonelero (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Mientras no lo gane Messi los madridistas sois felices tras la eliminación de vuestras selecciones brasil y Portugal xD



A ver atontao, a mi Messi, realmente no me despierta ninguna animadversión por el barcelonismo, de hecho ojala se hubiera quedado en el farsa tres o cuatro temporadas mas arrastrandose.
Es cierto que Messi me despierta antipatia por varias causas pero el 90% del asco que me despierta bolulandia es por los argentinos y la selección argentina en si, no por el hormonado y el Farsa


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Van al colegio en frances y el bereber o arabe solo lo chapurrean. En este colegio frecuentan solo a alumnos francofonos desde los 5 hasta los 18 anos. Miran la télé, ven séries y escuchan musica en frances, catalufo inculto y analfabeto.
> 
> Trabajo en un insti en uno de esos barrios y se de lo que hablo, las lenguas de los padres ya no las hablan a partir de la segunda generacion, y ya son gabachos aunque coman halal y vayan a la mezquita. El virus occidental ya esta en ellos desde el minuto en que te meten en el colegio de la république.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287581



Son muy putas las chortinas morillas occidentalizadas?

Hay hasta una categoría porn para ellas...
"BEURETTE"
  






Vídeos porno de Beurette en y | xHamster


Echa un vistazo a los vídeos porno de Beurette en y gratis en xHamster. ¡Mira todos los vídeos XXX de Beurette ahora mismo!




es.xhamster.com


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> No ala es grande y los protege a los moro mierda



Hace esto un jugador de españa y no solo lo expulsa la fifa, sino que lo denuncia la fiscalia de la PSOE.


----------



## Zarpa (10 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Hezpein y el lucho queda algo mejor tras el ridi de portufail



La verdad que sí que Suiza perdiera 6-1 unas horas después también ayudó.


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> A ver atontao, a mi Messi, realmente no me despierta ninguna animadversión por el barcelonismo, de hecho ojala se hubiera quedado en el farsa tres o cuatro temporadas mas arrastrandose en el farsa.
> Es cierto que Messi me despierta antipatia por varias causas pero el 90% del asco que me despierta bolulandia es por los argentinos y la selección argentina en si, no por el hormonado y el Farsa



Para no despertarte ninguna animadversión no paras de insultarle . Seguro que tu odio a Argentina no es por Messi claro xD


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Es al revés al mundial en junio julio,los jugadores suelen llegar cansados y siempre hay jugadores top que se pierden el mundial por lesión . Mientras que ahora están a tope de energía y sin fatiga



Para nada...

Los grandes jugadores de las grandes selecciones llegan a su cima física en abril/mayo... Si lees lo que he escrito ya he puesto expresamente que casi llegan a su óptimo en junio-julio ( Eurocopa/Mundial )... Casi porque ya pesan las piernas... Precisamente ahora no rinden al máximo. Planificación física... Créeme... Es muy importante en cualquier club de élite.

Ojo... Siempre hay excepciones, casos puntuales y demás o jugadores que alcanzan su forma física óptima más tarde; pero la planificación general del club, manda...


----------



## The Replicant (10 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> A ver atontao, a mi Messi, realmente no me despierta ninguna animadversión por el barcelonismo, de hecho ojala se hubiera quedado en el farsa tres o cuatro temporadas mas arrastrandose.
> Es cierto que Messi me despierta antipatia por varias causas pero el 90% del asco que me despierta bolulandia es por los argentinos y la selección argentina en si, no por el hormonado y el Farsa



joder son lo más odioso que hay sobre la tierra, sólo oirlos hablar ya me entran ganas de vomitar


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (10 Dic 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Tú de historia de España poco porque en la época de la leyes de Indias no existía el concepto de "ciudadanía", existía el sistema de castas, y un peninsular no tenía la misma consideración que un indígena.



Vale correcto, buena apreciación en el error de concepto, no obstante estarás de acuerdo conmigo en que los españoles fueron los primeros en Europa en implantar "algo parecido a ciertos derechos de los nativos" que ya es una declaración de intenciones mejor que los conceptos que manejaban otros imperios europeos.

Como ves no se me caen los anillos por que me corrijas algo que no sea correcto, no todo lo que vaya a decir siempre va a ser correcto o voy a tener certeza o verdad absoluta, nadie la tiene.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Para no despertarte ninguna animadversión no paras de insultarle . Seguro que tu odio a Argentina no es por Messi claro xD


----------



## krako (10 Dic 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> La verdad es que están arruinando el fútbol con tanto equipo defendiendo con los 11. Porque lo peor es que lleva muchos años dando resultados.



Y los putos cinco cambios, que permiten a equipos mediocres correr 90 minutos como el conejo de duracell sin que la calidad del contrario pueda marcar la diferencia


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Son muy putas las chortinas morillas occidentalizadas?
> 
> Hay hasta una categoría porn para ellas...
> "BEURETTE"
> ...



Si, las beurettes se sueltan una vez que dejan la banlieue. No quieren casarse ni con sus primos consanguineos ni con un fracasado de su raza que vive del trapicheo o ayudas sociales.
Hasta trépan alto como Rachida Dati o Najat Vallaud Belkacem...

Otras se visten de ninja pero la mayoria se acaba occidentalizando


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287592



A mi me caen como el culo, y no solo por Messi, es por como son, con todo, no me gustan absolutamente nada.

Mira ayer como lo celebraron delante del rival, y no solo Messi.


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Si el yerno de Luis Enrique ha metido más goles en el mundial que ficticius y penaldo juntos se dice y no pasa nada .


----------



## Sir Connor (10 Dic 2022)

Lo unico salvable del partido es que ya no habra que aguantar nunca mas a la ROnalda , si llega a ser el salvador de Portugal hubiera sido insorptable su ego........


----------



## anulador de chortinas (10 Dic 2022)

Mec mec hay alguien?


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Esos moros han nacido en Europa, y por lo tanto son europedos.
> Chanel es de origen cubano pero al crecer en Espana es espanyola y a muchos se les olvido que Era sudaca cuando quedo segunda en Eurovision
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287585


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> A mi me caen como el culo, y no solo por Messi, es por como son, con todo, no me gustan absolutamente nada.
> 
> Mira ayer como lo celebraron delante del rival, y no solo Messi.




los argentinos son la basura del tercermundismo

confio en que Croacia les de una patada lo suficientemente grande para que de qatar caigan todos de golpe en buenos aires : literalmente una lluvia de mierda sobre la capital : agitando los brazos , gesticulando , insultando , borrachos semidesnudos barrigudos , con sus banderas de marradona y pechi missing equiparandoles a dios , ya listos para su dia a dia de corrupcion timos y vida barriobajera


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287598



En este caso estos siguen siendo espanyoles y unicamente espanyoles :


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si el yerno de Luis Enrique ha metido más goles en el mundial que ficticius y penaldo juntos se dice y no pasa nada .




eso todo el mundo lo sabe : ferran torres es mejor que vinicius y cristiano juntos


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Es el momento Griezmann
*El príncipín*


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Dic 2022)

Inesperado lo de Marruecos, le veía futuro a Portugal en este mundial, quizá no en la final, pero peleando mucho en semis.


----------



## el ruinas II (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Esos moros han nacido en Europa, y por lo tanto son europedos.
> Chanel es de origen cubano pero al crecer en Espana es espanyola y a muchos se les olvido que Era sudaca cuando quedo segunda en Eurovision
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287585



Y John McEnroe nacio en alemania y por lo tanto es aleman


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Semifinales Londres 1966

Inglaterra vs Argentina: árbitro alemán

Alemania vs Uruguay: árbitro inglés.

Los subnormales que defienden el fútbol europeo que me chupen la pinga de ida y vuelta.


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> En este caso estos siguen siendo espanyoles y unicamente espanyoles :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287603
> 
> ...



Mis felicitaciones, acabas de descubrir el ius sanguinis.


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Me dices que los españoles solo son mejores que los italianos conquistando a lo bruto, te doy los hechos que demuestran que no es cierto; ¿¿Y que me contestas??¿¿Qué deberían ser como los sajones y exterminarlos a todos??.
> ¿¿Quién está siendo el bestia en la conquista ahora??.
> 
> Creó que me estás vacilando o tomándome el pelo, si tú me dices que los españoles deben usar el raciocinio lo cuál estoy de acuerdo, porque no te aplicas el cuento y haces tú lo mismo, no mostrándote incoherente entre lo que dices entre este mensaje y el anterior y teniendo el suficiente raciocinio para no llamar cabestros en la conquista a los españoles y luego decirme que deberían hacer como los ingleses con los nativos.
> ...



No veo la contradicción. Conquistan un continente por brutos, y por brutos caen en la superstición igualitaria porque se lo dice la religión.


----------



## fieraverde (10 Dic 2022)

Francia-marruecos jugandosela en los 11M.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> Y John McEnroe nacio en alemania y por lo tanto es aleman



La verdad es que la identidad es una barrera fina y confusa y no basta el origen de tus padres para definirte o incluso haber nacido en el lugar y mudarte desde muy joven a otro
.Lo que prima es donde mas tiempo has pasado en tu vida.


----------



## el ruinas II (10 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


>


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

De lo que ha quedao me molaría ver una final Argentina VS Francia definitivamenta
y que sea lo que el fúmbol quiera que sea


----------



## Nebulosas (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287592




Y ese odio? A qué se debe? No es normal lo de uds.


----------



## elbaranda (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Y España ganado el mundial ganado sufriendo y con muchisima suerte mismamente si cardoza mete el gol de penalti a España en cuartos España seguramente hubiera sido eliminada . Ya que Paraguay defendia de forma brutal. Una Paraguay que era tipo Croacia o marruecos selecciónes rocosas . Y la gente hubiera dicho que España es mediocre . Así es el fútbol y el resultadismo



Es tu opinión y la respeto. También falló un penalty Alonso. Para mí el mundial 2010 fue muy digno y el equipo de España 2008/12 historico. Los _famosos 1-0_ anécdoticos porque en esos partidos hubo ocasiones para ambos bancos y en las Eurocopas goleó cuando tocó golear


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

La primavera verde va a ser una tontería con todas las españolas embarazadas por magrebíes en este mundial.
Es el babi boom magrebí, si, babi y boom..lo pilláis?


----------



## Nebulosas (10 Dic 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> Es tu opinión y la respeto. También falló un penalty Alonso. Para mí el mundial 2010 fue muy digno y el equipo de España 2008/12 historico. Los _famosos 1-0_ anécdoticos porque en esos partidos hubo ocasiones para ambos bancos y en las Eurocopas goleó cuando tocó golear




2010!!!! 2010!!! Están hablando del pleistoceno y tirando mierda a alguien que pueda ganar. Gracias!


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Argentina: 7 veces entre los 4 mejores del mundo. Dos veces campeón, tres sub campeón.
Superen eso.


Los quiero mucho


----------



## Nebulosas (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La primavera verde va a ser una tontería con todas las españolas embarazadas por magrebíes en este mundial.
> Es el babi boom magrebí, si, babi y boom..lo pilláis?




Genug ist genug!

Al ignore


----------



## FeiJiao (10 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Que Marruecos llegue a semifinales no sube el caché de Marruecos ni de África. Lo que hace es devaluar el Mundial. Como los Oscar's cuando gana un director mexicano. O las votaciones de imdb que salen pelis de la India.



Primera vez que un equipo de la federacion *africana *llega a semifinales. Y es una seleccion integramente mora, sin ningun negro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Genug ist genug!
> 
> Al ignore



Ala te castigará infiel


----------



## Nebulosas (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Argentina: 7 veces entre los 4 mejores del mundo. Dos veces campeón, tres sub campeón.
> Superen eso.
> 
> 
> Los quiero mucho




Es que nosotros les tenemos carino a nuestros primos tontolotes, pero ellos, dale que dale, la envidia parece que la llevan mal, no?

Por cierto, me dio risa que te tachen de "panchito judio",

Estos en su puta vida vieron a un judio argentino...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Dic 2022)

fred dijo:


> Pepe rajando del arbitro argentino.



Enlace¿? Me interesa


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> En este caso estos siguen siendo espanyoles y unicamente espanyoles :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287603
> 
> ...



Belinda es totalmente española,

hija de españoles, nacida en España que se fue con cuatro años a México,

en su casa tienen cultura española y habrá ido mil veces de vacaciones o habrá pasados bastantes períodos de tiempo en España,

pero no es tonta y come de México, sabe cómo son,
ultranacionalistas a nivel fanático,

ni de coña se le ocurriría poner acento español, solo por eso la funarian y la llamarían gachupina españoleta,

es una simple actriz que hace de mexicana.

Por ejemplo, Alaska es mexicana, es chilanga (de CDMX),
cuando quiere habla como española y cuando quiere lo hace como mexicana.

Aquí todavía hablaba como mexicana.


----------



## Nebulosas (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ala te castigará infiel





Seguro, seguro, DU OPFER!!!


----------



## Roedr (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Argentina: 7 veces entre los 4 mejores del mundo. Dos veces campeón, tres sub campeón.
> Superen eso.
> 
> 
> Los quiero mucho



Yo te lo supero: siempre país tercer-mundista subdesarrollado con ínfulas de país desarrollado.


----------



## Nebulosas (10 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Enlace¿? Me interesa




Para seguir chupando polla musulmana?


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> 2010!!!! 2010!!! Están hablando del pleistoceno y tirando mierda a alguien que pueda ganar. Gracias!



Todavía oigo hablar de Maradona con bastante frecuencia, y fue en 1986.

De nada.


----------



## Nebulosas (10 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo te lo supero: siempre país tercer-mundista subdesarrollado con ínfulas de país desarrollado.




Yo te lo supero! Si no te hubiesen dejado entrar en la UE estarías igual que ahora!!

Oh ! No me digas? Siguen igual que siempre...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La primavera verde va a ser una tontería con todas las españolas embarazadas por magrebíes en este mundial.
> Es el babi boom magrebí, si, babi y boom..lo pilláis?



Cuando tienes que explicar la broma deja de ser broma.  ten más fe en los foreros.


----------



## Nebulosas (10 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Todavía oigo hablar de Maradona con bastante frecuencia, y fue en 1986.
> 
> De nada.




Yo no, se mataron hablando del enanito Messi, que es un tipo supertranquilo y si respondió, es por algo, no? Anteriormente nunca vi a M
essi tan enojado, y no es un tipo de montar en ira.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Portugal explota: "No sé si le van a dar la copa ya a Argentina"


Pepe tuvo la ocasión más clara de Portugal para empatar ante Marruecos, en el acoso final de los de Fernando Santos al área de Bono. Y también fue protagonista en el postpartido, c




www.marca.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Cuando tienes que explicar la broma deja de ser broma.  ten más fe en los foreros.



No te creas, la mitad siguen cayendo en las troleadas


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Dic 2022)

Una reedición de la final argentina -inglaterra sería el partido más importante de fútbol en décadas.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Yo te lo supero! Si no te hubiesen dejado entrar en la UE estarías igual que ahora!!
> 
> Oh ! No me digas? Siguen igual que siempre...



No te creas, antes de la ue en España no se vivía tan mal.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Mis felicitaciones, acabas de descubrir el ius sanguinis.



Pero estos ya NO SON espanoles y no se consideran como Tal, aunque no desprecian sus origenes salvo la puta afrancesada de Ana Hidalgo. Pero se consideran yankis, mexicanos o gabachos.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Una reedición de la final argentina -inglaterra sería el partido más importante de fútbol en décadas



nunca hubo final inglaterra argentina.

Cuñados no, gracias


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Laporta:

"La selección marroquí juega así gracias a nuestros jugadores".


----------



## elbaranda (10 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> 2010!!!! 2010!!! Están hablando del pleistoceno y tirando mierda a alguien que pueda ganar. Gracias!



No sé quién eres porque no hablaba contigo pero con tu reputación en el foro veo que deber de ser una bellísima persona

Edito y veo que los obsesionados con 1986 se quejan del 2010.


----------



## Nebulosas (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Portugal explota: "No sé si le van a dar la copa ya a Argentina"
> 
> 
> Pepe tuvo la ocasión más clara de Portugal para empatar ante Marruecos, en el acoso final de los de Fernando Santos al área de Bono. Y también fue protagonista en el postpartido, c
> ...




Dejen de buscar excusas. Por qué los cataríes nos darían el mundial a los argentinos?

Lo lógico es que lo hagan con marruecos. Pero a uds. no les importa una mierda. Todos dicen estamos en contra deArgentina, si brasil nos gana los gallegos o a los alemanes o a los croatas o a quien fuera, somos felices, mientras que no gane Argentina.

Ya lo sabemos.


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Argentina: 7 veces entre los 4 mejores del mundo. Dos veces campeón, tres sub campeón.
> Superen eso.
> 
> 
> Los quiero mucho



Es lo que digo siempre a los argentinos..

De qué te sirve eso?. Eso queda en el palmares de un jugador que probablemente vivirá en España o en EEUU con bastante más dinero del que probablemente puedas ganar en toda tu vida y no se acerque a Argentina ni para Navidad. Entiendo que cuando tu país es una puta mierda como es el caso de Argentina, sin referentes, ni héroes , más allá de cuatro masones lameculos de Inglaterra que en un momento de debilidad decidieron romper con el Imperio, luego os pago bien el servicio en las Maldivas, justicias poética lo llaman, o de un auténtico genocida como Roca , el furgol y toxicómanos como Maradona o mermados como Messi sean vuestro máximo referente pero no todo es malo coño, tenéis a grandes literatos como Castellani o Borges y un país que bien gestionado no implicaría tener media argentina en España , con lo que eso conlleva, tener que aguantar a indigentes mentales fanático futboleros cuya divisa es las Copas del Mundo de personajes trimillonarios que se la sopla ganar o no, a fin de cuentas, van a seguir sus cojonudas vidas, y tu vas a ser un pobre diablo argentino que destila odio y rechazo a partes iguales.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Portugal explota: "No sé si le van a dar la copa ya a Argentina"
> 
> 
> Pepe tuvo la ocasión más clara de Portugal para empatar ante Marruecos, en el acoso final de los de Fernando Santos al área de Bono. Y también fue protagonista en el postpartido, c
> ...



Mismo arbitraje por parte de un argentino.

Marruecos VS España
Marruecos VS Portugal


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Belinda es totalmente española,
> 
> hija de españoles, nacida en España que se fue con cuatro años a México,
> 
> ...



La Belinda tiene acento mexicano y ha adoptado la vulgar "Cultura" de las panchas que quieren multioperarse para parecer putas de narcos, y la mierda de musica que canta son producciones y sonidos de compositores sudacas.
Si ella es espanyola, yo soy celta porque mis ancestros gallegos lo fueron.

La Alaska ha pasado toda su puta vida aqui y el acento que le sale mas natural, es el del castellano.


----------



## Roedr (10 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Yo te lo supero! Si no te hubiesen dejado entrar en la UE estarías igual que ahora!!
> 
> Oh ! No me digas? Siguen igual que siempre...



Por Dios, pero que ignorantes sois algunos. No me extraña que el tercermundismo de algunos sitios no tenga remedio. España al morir Franco era la 10 potencia industrial del mundo. Es cuando entró en la UE que el tejido industrial se deshizo para evitar la competencia con Alemania.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Yo te lo supero! Si no te hubiesen dejado entrar en la UE estarías igual que ahora!!
> 
> Oh ! No me digas? Siguen igual que siempre...




si : oscilando entre los puestos 12 13 y 14 de los paises mas ricos del mundo , antes y despues de entrar en la UEmierda

DATOS OFICIALES




y eso que alternamos con gobiernos socialistas comunistas que nos arruinan cada x años , si fueran todo gobiernos de derecha estariamos en el top10

mientras tanto tu argentina si : Sigue igual que siempre......... tu me "entendés" boludo


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

A España le iba muy bien con ese deporte de matar toros drogados.

No entiendo yo por qué insisten con el fútbol cuando no le pueden ganar a una murga de moromierders. 

Es coña


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Yo no, se mataron hablando del enanito Messi, que es un tipo supertranquilo y si respondió, es por algo, no? Anteriormente nunca vi a M
> essi tan enojado, y no es un tipo de montar en ira.



Tu eres un gilipollas y en cada mensaje del hilo te esfuerzas en demostrarlo.


----------



## LMLights (10 Dic 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Bueno, el año de Grecia ganando el europeo también fue la premonición del fútbol tacaño y poco vistoso para el espectador.



Yo no creo que sea aburrido, estaís dolidos por la morrocada. La GRECIA aquella ganó haciendo su fútbol, muy táctico, y eso nos guste o no es légitimo.

El seleccionador griego era el alemán OTTO REHHAGEL, del que Sacchi dijo que era el único entrenador alemán con nivel táctico a la altura de los italianos (esto cuando Rehhagel entrenaba al Werder Bremen de principios de los 90s).









Yo me alegraré si a los moros les golean en semifinales, pero de momento hay que reconocerles que se han plantado en el campo con mucho coraje, han resistido por echarle huevos, porque mucho más no tienen, pero ahí están.


----------



## Nebulosas (10 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Tu eres un gilipollas y en cada mensaje del hilo te esfuerzas en demostrarlo.



Gracias a dios! Si fuera como vos, me suicido, loser total...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> A España le iba muy bien con ese deporte de matar toros drogados.
> 
> No entiendo yo por qué insisten con el fútbol cuando no le pueden ganar a una murga de moromierders.
> 
> Es coña



tampoc hemos perdido como los lusos


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Es lo que digo siempre a los argentinos..
> 
> De qué te sirve eso?. Eso queda en el palmares de un jugador que probablemente vivirá en España o en EEUU con bastante más dinero del que probablemente puedas ganar en toda tu vida y no se acerque a Argentina ni para Navidad. Entiendo que cuando tu país es una puta mierda como es el caso de Argentina, sin referentes, ni héroes , más allá de cuatro masones lameculos de Inglaterra que en un momento de debilidad decidieron romper con el Imperio, luego os pago bien el servicio en las Maldivas, justicias poética lo llaman, o de un auténtico genocida como Roca , el furgol y toxicómanos como Maradona o mermados como Messi sean vuestro máximo referente pero no todo es malo coño, tenéis a grandes literatos como Castellani o Borges y un país que bien gestionado no implicaría tener media argentina en España , con lo que eso conlleva, tener que aguantar a indigentes mentales fanático futboleros cuya divisa es las Copas del Mundo de personajes trimillonarios que se la sopla ganar o no, a fin de cuentas, van a seguir sus cojonudas vidas, y tu vas a ser un pobre diablo argentino que destila odio y rechazo a partes iguales.



Imagínate España, un país africano y decadente que nunca gana a nada. Salvo a los toros


----------



## Nebulosas (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> A España le iba muy bien con ese deporte de matar toros drogados.
> 
> No entiendo yo por qué insisten con el fútbol cuando no le pueden ganar a una murga de moromierders.
> 
> Es coña




No es joda, es la pura verdad!

No le ganan ni a los moros que los invanden en su territorio. P a t e t i co


----------



## el ruinas II (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> La verdad es que la identidad es una barrera fina y confusa y no basta el origen de tus padres para definirte o incluso haber nacido en el lugar y mudarte desde muy joven a otro
> .Lo que prima es donde mas tiempo has pasado en tu vida.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287610



Eso es no querer entender las cosas. La mayoria de los africanos que han nacido y viven en francia NO SE CONSIDERAN FRANCESES, es asi de sencillo.


----------



## el ruinas II (10 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> No es joda, es la pura verdad!
> 
> No le ganan ni a los moros que los invanden en su territorio. P a t e t i co



a los moros cuando nos salga del nabo les metemos una hostia que se van a mauritania con lo puesto


----------



## Smurf (10 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Que Marruecos llegue a semifinales no sube el caché de Marruecos ni de África. Lo que hace es devaluar el Mundial. Como los Oscar's cuando gana un director mexicano. O las votaciones de imdb que salen pelis de la India.



Totalmente falso. El Mundial ha sido muy correcto, no demasiado aburrido y con eliminatorias emocionantes hasta ahora, como todos.

El nivel regulero, sin más estrella que Mbappé, normalmente esperabas ver a los cracks de cada país, los cracks holandeses, alemanes, argentinos, italianos, franceses, ingleses, pero en este solo hay una estrella que está cumpliendo con las expectativas aunque tampoco es gran cosa a nivel histórico. Un mundial decente pero sin estrellas, no te ficharías a ninguno más que a la Rata.

Y Marruecos sube su caché muchísimo, aunque todo el mundo piensa que es flor de un día de puta suerte tipo lo de Bulgaria o Suecia o Grecia en sus momentos de gloria.

Yo no me he aburrido mucho, está siendo un mundial aceptable.


----------



## I. de A. (10 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No veo la contradicción. Conquistan un continente por brutos, y por brutos caen en la superstición igualitaria porque se lo dice la religión.



¿Pero cómo va a conquistar un continente tan poca gente siendo unos brutos? Lo conquistan por ser inteligentes y movidos por su civilización y religión: civilizar y evangelizar. Y se consigue en ese continente una prosperidad y bienestar superior a los europeos (ver Alexander von Humboldt, p. ej.), hasta que tras las independencias los liberales -británicos, yanquis y autóctonos- lo mandan al tercer mundo.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Nebulosas (10 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Es lo que digo siempre a los argentinos..
> 
> De qué te sirve eso?. Eso queda en el palmares de un jugador que probablemente vivirá en España o en EEUU con bastante más dinero del que probablemente puedas ganar en toda tu vida y no se acerque a Argentina ni para Navidad. Entiendo que cuando tu país es una puta mierda como es el caso de Argentina, sin referentes, ni héroes , más allá de cuatro masones lameculos de Inglaterra que en un momento de debilidad decidieron romper con el Imperio, luego os pago bien el servicio en las Maldivas, justicias poética lo llaman, o de un auténtico genocida como Roca , el furgol y toxicómanos como Maradona o mermados como Messi sean vuestro máximo referente pero no todo es malo coño, tenéis a grandes literatos como Castellani o Borges y un país que bien gestionado no implicaría tener media argentina en España , con lo que eso conlleva, tener que aguantar a indigentes mentales fanático futboleros cuya divisa es las Copas del Mundo de personajes trimillonarios que se la sopla ganar o no, a fin de cuentas, van a seguir sus cojonudas vidas, y tu vas a ser un pobre diablo argentino que destila odio y rechazo a partes iguales.




Una pregunta: Si la Argentina supuestamente es tan mierda. Por qué millones de gallegos emigraron? Son todos masoquistas?

Por cierto, sabés dónde quedan las Maldivas?

<*Y DESPUES HABLAN DE BOCACHANCLAS!!!!*


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Imagínate España, un país africano y decadente que nunca gana a nada. Salvo a los toros



Pero como eres tan simple?.

Ojalá hubieramos sido africanos con la doctrina del Cardenal Cisneros, " la reconquista no acaba en Gibraltar sino en el Atlas africano recuperemos la Mauritania romana".

Si es que soy muy tontos, ya te digo, ojalá fueramos africanos, así tendríamos más espacio y recursos para daros de comer.

Como dice tu ídolo " vete para asha" que ya te he dado bastante y no me gusta ensañarme.


----------



## Nebulosas (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287654






vOS para quién jugás?


----------



## Nebulosas (10 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Pero como eres tan simple?.
> 
> Ojalá hubieramos sido africanos con la doctrina del Cardenal Cisneros, " la reconquista no acaba en Gibraltar sino en el Atlas africano recuperemos la Mauritania romana".
> 
> ...







Historia del hambre en España y la ayuda Argentina tras la guerra civil


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> Eso es no querer entender las cosas. La mayoria de los africanos que han nacido y viven en francia NO SE CONSIDERAN FRANCESES, es asi de sencillo.



Lo son, pero SOS racismo y el partido antifrances del PS pilotado por judens hizo desde los 80 un lavado de cerebro para que se sentieran mas orgullosos de sus origenes que del pais en donde nacieron y no paraban de recordar a traves de sus temarios escolares y en la tele hasta que Punto Francia colonizo sus tierras y lo mal que se portaron en lugar de realzar la gloria de la historia del pais.
Lo que buscaban Era dificultar y hasta imposibilitar la intégracion de estos. Si no fuera por la maravillosa izmierda del PS los magrebies hoy no darian tanto por culo con la identidad musulmona ni los negros con tonterias woke. El proposito Era crear fracturas en el pais para explotarlas politicamente, como siempre hacen (( los mismos))


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> La Belinda tiene acento mexicano y ha adoptado la vulgar "Cultura" de las panchas que quieren multioperarse para parecer putas de narcos, y la mierda de musica que canta son producciones y sonidos de compositores sudacas.
> Si ella es espanyola, yo soy celta porque mis ancestros gallegos lo fueron.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287632



No es de ancestros, esa naca (choni) ha nacido en España,
la han educado españoles,

pero la escuchas hablar y tiene acento más fresa mexicano que Hugo Sánchez o Paulina Rubio,
(a estos los critican por tener tonada y expresiones españolas)

Incluso Rafa Márquez le sale un acento medio español,

Después ves a Marc Crosas que lleva solo 10 años en México y parece mexicano, (hasta se autodenomina mexicano),
obvio en España era un mediocre jugador de segunda división y en México es famoso.

No son tontos, saben de dónde comen.

(La subnormal esa de Belinda hasta se burló del acento español, como si ello no fuera familiar para ella, simplemente sobreactúa)



* Créeme, la obsesión que tienen con los acentos es enfermiza, te funan simplemente por eso.


----------



## Manoliko (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Lo son, pero SOS racismo y el partido antifrances del PS pilotado por judens hizo desde los 80 un lavado de cerebro para que se sentieran mas orgullosos de sus origenes que del pais en donde nacieron y no paraban de recordar a traves de sus temarios escolares y la tele hasta que Punto Francia colonial sus tierras y lo mal que se portaron en lugar de realzar la gloria de la historia del pais.
> Lo que buscaban Era dificultar y hasta imposibilitar la intégracion de estos. Si no fuera por la maravillosa izmierda del PS los magrebies hoy no darian tanto por culo con la identidad musulmona ni los negros con tonterias woke. El proposito Era crear fractures en el pais para explotarlas politicamente, como siempre
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287668



Es que no hay que integrarlos. Los elementos Aloctonos que deben desaparecer.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No es de ancestros, esa naca (choni) ha nacido en España,
> la han educado españoles,
> 
> pero la escuchas hablar y tiene acento más fresa mexicano que Hugo Sánchez o Paulina Rubio,
> ...



Todos esos son inequivocadamente sudacas culturalmente, y nada mas por las pintas, no hace ni falta que abran la Boca, y si la abren, lo confirman.


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Una pregunta: Si la Argentina supuestamente es tan mierda. Por qué millones de gallegos emigraron? Son todos masoquistas?
> 
> Por cierto, sabés dónde quedan las Maldivas?
> 
> <*Y DESPUES HABLAN DE BOCACHANCLAS!!!!*



Fácil porque hablo en presente, no del pasado, es un paralelismo a los chistes que hacéis sobre Uruguay o Pelé, del tipo "ellos habían ganado la Copa con Jesucristo en la tribuna" creo que una mente que no sea un minusválido puede entender.

Naturalmente vosotros sois el hijo tonto de España, permíteme corregirte que los españoles nunca se fueron de allí solo se transformaron en la mierda que sois ahora, que dista lejos del ser un auténtico castellano recio o un aragonés trabajador.. Desde la basura masónica como San Martín a idiotas integrales como el General Perón, todos de algún modo habéis mamado aquí de una forma u otra, soy duro porque con los desagradecidos y tontos hay que ser implacable.

Si quieres subo el nivel de crueldad o si prefieres corre un tupido velo y aquí no ha pasado nada


----------



## zapatitos (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Despues es verdac que en la seleccion gabacha las plazas tampoco son ilimitadas y si quieres ir al mundial tienes que tirar de otras nacionalidades. Hay un gabacho de pura cepa que se canso de esperar a Deschamps y acabo jugando con Espana.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287587





Aquí tuvimos al Pernia ese que su familia era vasca de origen y pudo jugar con España y nadie se rasgó las vestiduras por eso. Y es que hay muchísimos jugadores de América que podrían jugar con España pero los que son buenos suelen preferir sus selecciones de allí como Argentina y el resto son malísimos para el nivel de España como los de Venezuela, Perú, Centroamérica etc etc.

Justo al contrario que lo sucede en África donde el nivel de los jugadores de allí suele ser paupérrimo comparados con las sobras africanas de las selecciones europeas que tienen un nivel más que decente para el nivel africano. Por eso tanto africanos europeos cuando ven que no van a jugar con una selección europea pues se van con la africana.

Saludos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Una pregunta: Si la Argentina supuestamente es tan mierda. Por qué millones de gallegos emigraron? Son todos masoquistas?
> 
> Por cierto, sabés dónde quedan las Maldivas?
> 
> <*Y DESPUES HABLAN DE BOCACHANCLAS!!!!*




*otro bocazas sudacargentino vendehumo timador*

contestando a tu manipulacion :

dices millones de españoles como si hubieran sido 5 millones o 10 millones ¿no?  : se calcula que fueron unos 2 millones y fue en el periodo de 100 años : 1850 - 1950 , y coincidió con periodos de guerras y posguerras en europa y España

y porque argentina era un pais donde ademas de hablarse español , los emprendedores de bien españoles podian trabajar , o crear empresas , y prosperar mas que en España o europa en aquellos periodos de guerras y posguerras

hasta los emigrantes os enseñan a los argentinos a trabajar y crear riqueza en vuestro propio pais : bo lu dos 

como hoy siglo 21 : las grandes empresas en argentina son Españolas o de EEUU etc , pero no argentinas : a vosotros os quedó la corrupta aerolineas argentinas y ni eso    no teneis ni radares modernos en vuestros aeropuertos , os lo explica vuestro compatriota enrique piñeyro

bueno.... siempre os queda robar , digo.... expropiar , las empresas extranjeras en argentina


----------



## elbaranda (10 Dic 2022)

El hilo iba bien hasta que los montoneros de mierda han acaparado el mismo


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

La culpa es del Cholo


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Cholo, qué has hecho?
Ahora qué hacemos?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>


----------



## Agilipollado (10 Dic 2022)

¿ se arrodillará Inglaterra ante Francia?


----------



## Norbat (10 Dic 2022)

preveo una final Francia-Marruecos. Gana Marruecos y se produce una Noche de la Purga en el país vecino. Regalo del globalismo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Donde vais a ver el piratas VS negrocs?


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (10 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No veo la contradicción. Conquistan un continente por brutos, y por brutos caen en la superstición igualitaria porque se lo dice la religión.



Nada déjalo.
No puedes comparar el modelo sajón con el hispánico.
El modelo hispano no hacía distinciones raciales o todo lo que puedas considerar " no hacer distinciones raciales" su objetivo promotor y cohesionador, lo que los unía, no era la raza era la cristiandad, los ingleses son todo lo contrario podrían ser todo los cristianos que quieras pero su finalidad verdadera era material ( su raza por encima de todo y toda la riqueza y poder que pudieran conseguir); es la lucha entre modelos contrapuestas: espiritual vs material, si así lo quieres llamar.

No culpes a los españoles por ser los perdedores en ese duelo, porque en este mundo, en esta realidad en la que vivimos, sometido a leyes físicas y naturales, está dominada por la materia por lo cuál aquel que se guíe por los principales más materiales está destinado a vencer en este plano, los españoles ya estaban destinados a fracasar cuando su empresa era la fe y no tanto la dominación.

- O no has visto nunca a nadie a tu alrededor que sea buena persona y no funcionen las cosas para él, mientras que al mayor hijo de puta que conozcas le va sobre ruedas; o no has visto que los que llegan a altos cargos de cualquier tipo; y haciendo especial hincapié en los pilotos son psicópatas, lacayos al verdadero servicio de sus amos, los cuáles deciden cuando tienes una crisis, cuando una guerra, cuando destruyen la esencia y cultura de tu país, etc. A ver si te crees que Jesúcristo decía que su reino no era de este mundo por casualidad.

Por cierto yo no soy católico, sé que como dices tú la religión es una manipulación de masas, la iglesia católica era una corrupta, se vendía al mejor postor, pero yo no creó en la iglesia, creó en la figura de Jesucristo; el mismo dijo que no se adorara a falsos ídolos, y que la sede de todos los cristianos debía ser su propia fe y no ningún templo físico.

Por lo tanto ya desde el inicio se ha mancillado su mensaje, pero que el Vaticano sea lo que es, no tiene nada que ver con Jesucristo, ninguna congregación religios tiene derecho a representarle, y mucho menos fielmente.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> ¿ se arrodillará Inglaterra ante Francia?



cuándo les van a decir a estos sucnors que lo de arrodillarse ya no lo hacen ni los usanos ?
Sólo por eso ya merecen perder, cojones


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Aquí tuvimos al Pernia ese que su familia era vasca de origen y pudo jugar con España y nadie se rasgó las vestiduras por eso. Y es que hay muchísimos jugadores de América que podrían jugar con España pero los que son buenos suelen preferir sus selecciones de allí como Argentina y el resto son malísimos para el nivel de España como los de Venezuela, Perú, Centroamérica etc etc.
> 
> Justo al contrario que lo sucede en África donde el nivel de los jugadores de allí suele ser paupérrimo comparados con las sobras africanas de las selecciones europeas que tienen un nivel más que decente para el nivel africano. Por eso tanto africanos europeos cuando ven que no van a jugar con una selección europea pues se van con la africana.
> 
> Saludos.



Es lo que digo, muchas veces es por una cuestion de plazas y diria que la pertenencia nacional es hasta secundaria como en el caso del gabacho que juega por Espana


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

La era del manadou ha comenzado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Formación del combinado francés:

​


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> El hilo iba bien hasta que los montoneros de mierda han acaparado el mismo



Los tengo a todos bloqueados,

haced lo mismo, son basura y enmierdan todo, RRSS, Youtube, foros, etc, etc.

La negrulosa esa es subnormal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Joder menuda peluca lleva el beckham


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> preveo una final Francia-Marruecos. Gana Marruecos y se produce una Noche de la Purga en el país vecino. Regalo del globalismo



Tanto chuparle la polla a Israël para que este quiera luego mas a los moroccos.


----------



## The Replicant (10 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Naturalmente vosotros sois el hijo tonto de España, permíteme corregirte que los españoles nunca se fueron de allí solo se transformaron en la mierda que sois ahora



verdades como puños hoyga, no se con quien habla porque tengo a toda esa chusma en ignorados, es lo mejor que se puede hacer con esos seres, pero es increible como puede llegar a degenerar la especie humana


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Dembele no se sabe le himno francés


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Historia del hambre en España y la ayuda Argentina tras la guerra civil



Si es que sois muy tontos, y el nivel es subterráneo.



Argentina otorgó a España unos 30 millones de pesos en crédito para comprar grano argentino.
El tratado también estipulaba que si España estuviera en condiciones de comprar trigo, maíz y aceites comestibles de calidad comparable y precios más bajos a otro país, informaría de Buenos Aires, y si este Ultimo no ajustaba los precios en consecuencia, España estaría autorizada a comprar los productos de la otra fuente. Los términos eran generosos, pero no tan buenos para los españoles, ya que los argentinos eran capaces de cargar a España con precios especialmente altos con total impunidad, tomando ventaja del hecho que durante la segunda mitad de los cuarenta, España no tenía ninguna fuente alternativa de suministro, y aceptaría cualquier cantidad que Argentina pudiera venderle, a casi cualquier precio (pagado con crédito argentino, por supuesto)



http://anuarioiehs.unicen.edu.ar/Files/1993/010%20-%20Un%20salvavidas%20para%20Franco.%20La%20ayuda%20econ%C3%B3mica%20argentina%20a%20la%20Espa%C3%B1a%20franquista..pdf




Fuente de una universidad argentina 

Todo fue pagado y muy bien pagado , hasta un punto que Franco decidió no hacer más negocio con vosotros por lo pulcros que sois. Esas narizotas están bien avenidas , en otra época seríais tachados de marranos.

Que pase el siguiente tontito


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Formación del combinado francés:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287681​



Hay 3 blanquitos, las bromas que deben de haber en el vestuario.


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

La rata riendo mientras suena el himno franchute.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (10 Dic 2022)

Llegó el momento... disfrutemos el partido y que gane el mejor


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder menuda peluca lleva el beckham



Metrosesual hasta el final, panchi.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

lo voy a ver por la BBC, me da morbo


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> La rata riendo mientras suena el himno franchute.



Es una puta mierda el himno frances, y un chiste hoy.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> La rata riendo mientras suena el himno franchute.




hombre... como que la rata de franchute no tiene ná : es moronegro


----------



## Ancient Warrior (10 Dic 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> preveo una final Francia-Marruecos. Gana Marruecos y se produce una Noche de la Purga en el país vecino. Regalo del globalismo



Semifinal ...no final


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Dic 2022)

Cuál es el que daba la 1?

Entro en rtve y me sale esto


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> hombre... como que la rata de franchute no tiene ná : es moronegro



Dificil sentirse orgulloso de Gabacholandia en el s.XXI con un maricon amante de trabolos en el gobierno.


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Metrosesual hasta el final, panchi.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287686



¿Quién es eso?


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Ya llego hombre, ya llegooooo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Dic 2022)

Los piratas arrodillándose y los moronegros no


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Quién es eso?



Bilal Hassani, marroqui maricona que represento a Francia acompanado de una gorda en Eurovision en 2019


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Joder, voy a tener que desbloquear a toda la basura panchita para poder insultar.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Dificil sentirse orgulloso de Gabacholandia en el s.XXI con un maricon amante de trabolos en el gobierno.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287692




y tu de eso sabes un rato eh??


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Me voy a hacer una cena de " picoteo " y a ver a Africancia y los piratas matarse en el campo....


----------



## Avioncito (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Me voy a hacer una cena de " picoteo " y a ver a Africancia y los piratas matarse en el campo....



La batalla del canal de La Mancha


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Voy con los piratas,

que les ganen a la basura de Argensimia en la final sería un orgasmo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Dic 2022)

Que digo yo si Francia juega con pantalón blanco y Inglaterra con pantalón azul oscuro, a qué vino la pollada de jugar todo de rojo?


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Dejen de buscar excusas. Por qué los cataríes nos darían el mundial a los argentinos?
> 
> Lo lógico es que lo hagan con marruecos. Pero a uds. no les importa una mierda. Todos dicen estamos en contra deArgentina, si brasil nos gana los gallegos o a los alemanes o a los croatas o a quien fuera, somos felices, mientras que no gane Argentina.
> 
> Ya lo sabemos.



Coño es que es muy raro que pite en cuartos un árbitro de un país que ya está en la semifinal

Yo no recuerdo que eso haya pasado nunca

Tampoco entiendo que vengan 2 árbitros argentinos que lo más que pitan es la liga argentina

Es muy extraño y tienen razón los portugueses en sospechar


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

El abuelo Giroud ha probado el remate del " escorpión cojo "... Mondieu ¡¡¡¡


----------



## artemis (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder, qué tío más triste.... Yo iba con Ghana; pero ya ves....



Porque tú eres el hijo que busca a su padre, es negro y catalán


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Porque tú eres el hijo que busca a su padre, es negro y catalán



Qué original ¡¡¡¡ Qué risas... Vas con Argentina ¿¿¿verdad ???... Va, confiésalo, hamijo... Se dice y no pasa nada...


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Con la perdida Albion y con una guerra de 30 anos con otro ganador


----------



## Recio (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287654



Como buen judío , demigrando a tu país de acogida

mucho más apetecibles que el putón croata haciendo la calle en qatar


----------



## Ritalapollera (10 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Los piratas arrodillándose y los moronegros no



Jajajajajajajajaja si es que no pueden ser más SUBNORMALES. Es imposible ir con Inglaterra, imposible.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Foster (10 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Todo fue pagado y muy bien pagado , hasta un punto que Franco decidió no hacer más negocio con vosotros por lo pulcros que sois. Esas narizotas están bien avenidas , en otra época seríais tachados de marranos.



Es decir, pedazo bazofia hispana, la deuda de España con Argentina, según su minicerebro es de índole dineraria...?
Lo felicito por su excelente conocimiento del pasado, los huesos de sus abuelos y bisabuelos felizmente enterrados ,en tierra argentina deben estar trinando al escuchar sus burradas.
Así les está yendo...
Pero Argentina es tan generosa que aún sabiendo lo poco que valeis les manda *toneladas de leche fresca y sana* con que vuestras mujeres se sacian y se llenan hasta reventar.
Sabeis bien, borricos sin remedio, que sin esa ayuda extra, España desaparecería en menos de un siglo, pues sus "hombres" no sirven pa.na...
*Descerebrados de noria. *


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

golazo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Golllllllllll de La France ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)

gol


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Anglosión recibe un goal, pero falta mucho.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Golllllllllll de La France ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Dic 2022)

Qué golazo.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Desde fuera del área todo el mundo sabe que no vale.

Moralmente sigue 0-0


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

chicharrro de Francia


----------



## Torosalvaje (10 Dic 2022)

El primero de muchos que van a caer.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Tirar de fuera del área vale?

Joooo


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

La firjen de la pata rrastra vaya chicharro del chomini


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Vaya chicharro


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (10 Dic 2022)

Qué golazo el chochomi ese


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Tirar de fuera del área vale?
> 
> Joooo



Moralmente no vale.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Dic 2022)

Gol del chumino


----------



## Granodepus (10 Dic 2022)

no vale chutar cañardos


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Abran paso al gran Chumino!!!


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Inglaterra : tantos clubes miticos para tener luego una seleccion de mierda


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Moralmente no vale.



A trallón no vale


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Vaya gol.

Si lo intenta otras 100 veces no le sale. 

A ver si espabilan los anglos


----------



## feministaliberal (10 Dic 2022)

Golazo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> no vale chutar cañardos



Con la puntera no se vale


----------



## Azog el Profanador (10 Dic 2022)

África va ganando.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Primera vez que Inglaterra va perdiendo en todo el Mundial.


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Gol de Chumino. Ajá.


----------



## Torosalvaje (10 Dic 2022)

Ahora Francia a defenderse y con las balas que tiene en los extremos a la contra le puede caer un saco a Inglaterra.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Tirar de fuera del área vale?
> 
> Joooo



Según Luis Echenique , no.


----------



## TNTcl (10 Dic 2022)

Como marque otro Francia se levanta la vieja.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Inglaterra : tantos clubes miticos para tener luego una seleccion de mierda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287715



Pero es que: 

Entre sólo un 20% de los británicos son seleccionables
Salen al campo con apenas dos o tres británicos por equipo

Qué quieres?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

uhhh que faltita más facilona de parar


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Griezmann - chomeini > goool


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Pinta bien no como los moromieldas


----------



## Feriri88 (10 Dic 2022)

Dato, el cine Francés aún escoge a este muchacho para hacer de Luis XIII






El cine ukiano escoge a esta para hacer de Ana Bolena





Ya dije que el fútbol es un deporte de lumpen. Por eso el equipo francés está lleno de moros. Las elites francesas son blancas


En UK tienen un primer ministro hindú y la familia más rica es india

Su lumpen es blanco. White trash. Esa mierda lechosa que nos vomita cada año la costa y vive en los suburbios


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Es decir, pedazo bazofia hispana, la deuda de España con Argentina, según su minicerebro es de índole dineraria...?
> Lo felicito por su excelente conocimiento del pasado, los huesos de sus abuelos y bisabuelos felizmente enterrados ,en tierra argentina deben estar trinando al escuchar sus burradas.
> Así les está yendo...
> Pero Argentina es tan generosa que aún sabiendo lo poco que valeis les manda *toneladas de leche fresca y sana* con que vuestras mujeres se sacian y se llenan hasta reventar.
> ...




pedazo bazofia argentina : los huesos de nuestros abuelos estan enterrados en España , los que estan enterrados en tu argentina son los de vuestros abuelos

y te metes las toneladas de leche fresca y sana por el culo de marradona y pechi missing juntos : si les dejan la coca y las hormonas respectivamente , sin la cual segun tu : España desaparecería , jajajajajaj en serio soia pateticos   

tus "datos" son de risa : de un Descerebrado de noria si : como sois los argentinos = timadores , bocazas , corruptos , vendehumos , ....


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero es que:
> 
> Entre sólo un 20% de los británicos son seleccionables
> Salen al campo con apenas dos o tres británicos por equipo
> ...



Que deberian dejar el Gin porque estropea el rendimiento.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> A trallón no vale



Esta chari me parece que tiene gran rabo bajo el burca...


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Lloris transformándose en bueno cuando juega con Francia.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Según Luis Echenique , no.



No vele ni tirar desde fuera del área
Ni tirar las faltas de forma directa
Ni colgar el balón al área en los córners


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

grandes


Mr.Foster dijo:


> Es decir, pedazo bazofia hispana, la deuda de España con Argentina, según su minicerebro es de índole dineraria...?
> Lo felicito por su excelente conocimiento del pasado, los huesos de sus abuelos y bisabuelos felizmente enterrados ,en tierra argentina deben estar trinando al escuchar sus burradas.
> Así les está yendo...
> Pero Argentina es tan generosa que aún sabiendo lo poco que valeis les manda *toneladas de leche fresca y sana* con que vuestras mujeres se sacian y se llenan hasta reventar.
> ...



Sé que sois argentinos, la inteligencia no es vuestro fuerte, pero creo que eres capaz de entender el significado de que la única deuda que hay es la vuestra con la educación y la inteligencia.


----------



## Feriri88 (10 Dic 2022)

Hasta la selección española tiene más títulos que la inglesa


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ni colgar el balón al área en los córners



Eso es algo que no llegué a entender el otro día, menos mal que Lvisito ya está despedido


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Dic 2022)

Sabéis lo de los ingleses y el crucero que se rige por leyes internacionales, no?


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Ese árbitro brasileño se come una falta CLARISIMA que por suerte es fuera.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Penal 75%


----------



## Xanna (10 Dic 2022)

mejor vestidos, mejor himno, el champagne , allez la france


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ya dije que el fútbol es un deporte de lumpen. Por eso el equipo francés está lleno de moros. *Las elites francesas son blancas*
> 
> 
> En UK tienen un primer ministro hindú y la familia más rica es india
> ...






Attali


----------



## Cui Bono (10 Dic 2022)

Le han quitao un penalti a los ukanianos.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Se va a perpetrar el primer robo a Africancia.... Al loro ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Faltita a Huracán


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

La falta es clarisima, otra cosa es que haya sido dentro o fuera.

Pero vamos, decir QUE HA TOCADO BALÓN, tiene cojones.


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Vamos a ver la imagen fuera o que?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Dic 2022)

Lo de Kane, es falta aunque fuera del área


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Menos mal... Bien por los del BAR...


----------



## Patoso (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Excelente el brasileño, nada que ver con el payaso opañol


----------



## Feriri88 (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287721
> 
> 
> Attali
> ...


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> mejor vestidos, mejor himno, el champagne , allez la france



Y mejores kebabs y cuscuses


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

que cojones iba eso a ser penalty


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (10 Dic 2022)

Penalazo. Franceses robando


----------



## TNTcl (10 Dic 2022)

Toño ya habría sacado 3 tarjetas, vaya arbitraje...


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> que cojones iba eso a ser penalty



Hombre, falta es clarísima. Si es dentro o no, basta con enseñar la toma aérea del VAR. 

La del Japón España


----------



## Azog el Profanador (10 Dic 2022)

Mundial amañado.


----------



## Xanna (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Y mejores kebabs y cuscuses
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287725



y tajines


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Partidazo


----------



## fachacine (10 Dic 2022)

¿¿¿Eso no es penalty ??? Hostia qué puto escándalo


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

Era un penalti como una catedral.

Ale, luego te arrodillas otra vez delante de los negros, Kane.


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Para mí ha sido penalty.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Estos se la han chupado durante anyos al Qagar, el PSG les pertenece, tienen que pasar si o si. Los amegos del Qagar pasan todos, que casualidad


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Mundial amañado.



Nvidia sana cvando en la NFL lo repiten TODO al instante


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Estoy harto de los robos a favor de Negrancia. A Croacia, a España y ahora esto.


----------



## sociedadponzi (10 Dic 2022)

lleva 3 kane


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Lloris haciendo el partido de su pvta vidac


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)

partidazo


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Ya lo advertían algunos conspiranoicos antes de arrancar el circo, este mundial estaba preparado para una final Messi-Mbappé, las dos figuras de la ganadería catarí que te vi. 

Los pronósticos se van cumpliendo.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Partidazo



Y sin gitanos folloneros muertosdehambre de mierda... Tienes razón... Son países civilizados y eso se nota...

Chusma fuera de los mundiales ya ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Un poco de tongamen sutil está habiendo.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Estoy harto de los robos a favor de Negrancia. A Croacia, a España y ahora esto.



Ya sabiamos que tipo de mundial iba a ser, si pensabas que no iba a ver politiqueo en medio, que pardillo eres. Y eso que tonto no eres Es siendo peor que Eurorision nivel tongazos.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Dic 2022)

¿Por qué hay tan pocos negros en la selección inglesa? Recuerdo que ya en los 90 había buenos ingleses negros.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Dic 2022)

Los negrazos gabachos tienen carta blanca para hacer lo que quieran.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

y foden con una camiseta de manga larga debajo de la camiseta : debe ser el frio de los 20 25 grados de qatar ahora mismo


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Por qué hay tan pocos negros en la selección inglesa? Recuerdo que ya en los 90 había buenos ingleses negros.



Porque los ingleses ya no tienen hijos chavs.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Ahora sí que ha habido falta en la frontal de los gabachos y el arbi se ha columpiado un rato...


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> y tajines


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

El árbitraje es brutal eh 

Mundial PSG 22


----------



## Sir Connor (10 Dic 2022)

Me cago en los moros de mierda por su victoria todo el centro de Barna está tomado por furgones policiales todo cercado por las cucarachas esas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Cómo están las ramblas compañeros!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Los franchutes jueban bien el fúmbol 
las cosas como son


----------



## Nico (10 Dic 2022)

esta es la final "real". que partido brutal.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cómo están las ramblas compañeros!!!!



Tú a mi eso no me lo dices en Magaluf


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cómo están las ramblas compañeros!!!!



Vete a cagar...


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Dic 2022)

jajajajajajaja


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Porque los ingleses ya no tienen hijos chavs.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287735



Porque pones a la morocatrans todo el rato?


----------



## javso (10 Dic 2022)

Están robando a los ingleses big time


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vete a cagar...



Cómo llevas lo del tabaco compañero?


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

Que maravilla...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Tú a mi eso no me lo dices en Magaluf


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Porque pones a la morocatrans todo el rato?



Porque va perfectamente con la Francia de 2022. Es una sintesis del pais


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Pepe el trompeta con los piratas....

Joder... Hay cada friki por la grada que te cagas...


----------



## frenlib (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Porque los ingleses ya no tienen hijos chavs.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287735



nombre del sujete?


----------



## elbaranda (10 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Me cago en los moros de mierda por su victoria todo el centro de Barna está tomado por furgones policiales todo cercado por las cucarachas esas



Dice Arturo Bloqueduro que son muy buenos


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cómo llevas lo del tabaco compañero?


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> nombre del sujete?



Bilal Hassani

Représentante de Eurovision por Francia en 2019, Franco Moroqui que canto junto a una gorda y una China bailando:


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Porque va perfectamente con la Francia de 2022. Es una sintesis del pais
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287741



Bufff la verdad que ahora mismo con cualquier país europeo.

Eso sí allí en morolandia nadie se hace trans.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cómo están las ramblas compañeros!!!!



Me han robado el reloj dos veces en lo que va de tarde

Pero de buen rollo

Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas


----------



## Feriri88 (10 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Bufff la verdad que ahora mismo con cualquier país europeo.
> 
> Eso sí allí en morolandia nadie se hace trans.




Pardon?

Pero si su jefe de estado y comendador de creyentes es más marica que Jorge Javier


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Bilal Hassani
> 
> Représentante de Eurovision por Francia en 2019, Franco Moroqui que canto junto a una gorda y una China bailando:
> 
> ...



Lo de la gorda girando como una peonza gracias a un centro de gravedad bien asentado es dantesco.


----------



## TNTcl (10 Dic 2022)

El Griezmann este es como el de la pelicula Hancock, mientras más lejos esté de Simeone, mejor juega.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Bufff la verdad que ahora mismo con cualquier país europeo.
> 
> Eso sí allí en morolandia nadie se hace trans.



Gracias UE y JUSA


----------



## zapatitos (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Es lo que digo, muchas veces es por una cuestion de plazas y diria que la pertenencia nacional es hasta secundaria como en el caso del gabacho que juega por Espana
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287680




Lo hacen sobre todo por cuestión de prestigio, en principio no tienes tantas posibilidades de lograr algo jugando con Portugal que con Cabo Verde, por eso casi todos siempre se esperan para aceptar jugar con el de poco prestigio cuando ya no ven posibilidades de jugar con el de más prestigio.

Saludos.


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Inglaterra : tantos clubes miticos para tener luego una seleccion de mierda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287715





Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero es que:
> 
> Entre sólo un 20% de los británicos son seleccionables
> Salen al campo con apenas dos o tres británicos por equipo
> ...



Les pasa lo que a nosotros o al fútbol mexicano según Hugo Sánchez comentando en un canal de tv:

Es un fútbol infladísimo y petado de extranjeros

Luego resulta que de 26 tíos no tienes ni uno que sepa tirar a puerta, o que vaya bien por alto, o que pegue un pase medido de una punta a otra, o que sepa hacer un desmarque, o que sepa regatear, o que meta goles, porque todo eso lo hacen extranjeros en sus clubs.

Aunque en el caso de los ingleses aún están sacando jugadores muy buenos. No sé cuánto tiempo lo podrán conseguir por lo arriba dicho, pero de momento consiguen futbolistas de mucha calidad para poder armar una buena selección.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

A Tortugo lo están marcando bastante bien los piratas... Esa es la verdac... Es de mérito...


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Lo de la gorda girando como una peonza gracias a un centro de gravedad bien asentado es dantesco.



Mas inclusivo no puede ser, solo falta un transhumanista mitad humano mitad ciborg haciendo break dance. Esto lo préparan para dentro de 10 anyos.


----------



## Xanna (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


>



es un mundial moruno, francia o marruecos van a estar en la final asi que intenta disfrutar

england no puede ganar con esa camiseta pordior


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Dic 2022)

4 minutos?

Joder qué se ha fumado el árbitro?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Bufff la verdad que ahora mismo con cualquier país europeo.
> 
> Eso sí allí en morolandia nadie se hace trans.



Anda que no hay gostosas shemales en irán.

La transexualidad no es haram.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)

el trenecito...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Anda que no hay gostosas shemales en irán.
> 
> La transexualidad no es haram.



Me refería más bien al Magreb.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

¿ El arbi de dónde es ????


----------



## Tadeus (10 Dic 2022)

Me jode que los franchutes siempre con muy poco consiguen mucho, a verlas venir y ya te pillaré, igual que en Rusia.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)

jajaja el arbitro, vaya puta mierda tercermundista...


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Y sin gitanos folloneros muertosdehambre de mierda... Tienes razón... Son países civilizados y eso se nota...
> 
> Chusma fuera de los mundiales ya ¡¡¡¡¡



Partidazo porque hay un árbitro no opañol.


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Inglaterra ha sido más y es más.

Y se va al descanso abajo con gol del que menos gol tiene de los 10 de Francia.

Merito de los franchutes y a mover cosas Southgate.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Me cago en los moros de mierda por su victoria todo el centro de Barna está tomado por furgones policiales todo cercado por las cucarachas esas



*QATARLUÑA*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Bueno, me he quedado sobao. Veo que ganan los africanos.


----------



## Sanctis (10 Dic 2022)

Vaya equipazo tiene Marruecos.

Acabarán ganando a las negras locazas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

partido insulso de cojones, pero así a los gabachos les va bien


----------



## Octubrista (10 Dic 2022)

Que mierda de arbitraje.
Parece justo ganador de momento.

Semifinal africana por esta parte del cuadro.


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ El arbi de dónde es ????



Qatar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Dejen de buscar excusas. Por qué los cataríes nos darían el mundial a los argentinos?
> 
> Lo lógico es que lo hagan con marruecos. Pero a uds. no les importa una mierda. Todos dicen estamos en contra deArgentina, si brasil nos gana los gallegos o a los alemanes o a los croatas o a quien fuera, somos felices, mientras que no gane Argentina.
> 
> Ya lo sabemos.



¿Los cataríes? No has pillado nada. Pero fíjate que ya son muchas las selecciones las que levantan la voz y todas apuntan al mismo sitio.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Partidazo porque hay un árbitro no opañol.



Es evidente... Tiene cara de simio sudamericano... Por eso he preguntado de dónde es ¿ lo sabes ???


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Tiene que intentarlo por melodías!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Me jode que los franchutes siempre con muy poco consiguen mucho, a verlas venir y ya te pillaré, igual que en Rusia.



Es lo que tiene llenar tu equipo de negros. Juego superfísico.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (10 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Tú a mi eso no me lo dices en Magaluf



Qué sabrás tú de magalluf,,,


----------



## Ancient Warrior (10 Dic 2022)

Voy por un snack


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Inglaterra ha sido más y es más.
> 
> Y se va al descanso abajo con gol del que menos gol tiene de los 10 de Francia.
> 
> Merito de los franchutes y a mover cosas Southgate.



¿Y a quien va a meter? ¿Al pelos?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Porque va perfectamente con la Francia de 2022. Es una sintesis del pais
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287741



Y nosotros vamos detrás.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Lo importante es eurovision junior, a ver si ganamos Carlos


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ El arbi de dónde es ????



De Brasil.


----------



## fieraverde (10 Dic 2022)

Mount, grealish, sterling y Rashford en el banquillo.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y nosotros vamos detrás.



Por ahora Espana no ha enviado travelos trabolos moros o negros como representantes en Eulolision.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Bilal Hassani
> 
> Représentante de Eurovision por Francia en 2019, Franco Moroqui que canto junto a una gorda y una China bailando:
> 
> ...



Y Italia este año llevó a dos moros gays. Europa está perdida.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Es evidente... Tiene cara de simio sudamericano... Por eso he preguntado de dónde es ¿ lo sabes ???



Sampaio, de Brasil.


----------



## Nico (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ El arbi de dónde es ????




excelente. de brasil.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Bilal Hassani
> 
> Représentante de Eurovision por Francia en 2019, Franco Moroqui que canto junto a una gorda y una China bailando:
> 
> ...



Coño que es un "hombre" sin rectificar, pensé que se había cambiado el escape.


----------



## Bartleby (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Por ahora Espana no ha enviado travelos trabolos moros o negros como representantes en Eulolision.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287762



A punto estamos. Hace no mucho iban a mandar a una negra y TVE trucó los votos. Este año si no llega a ser por algún amaño enviábamos a feminazis. Y no estamos muy lejos de enviar a algún moro.


----------



## Feriri88 (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y Italia este año llevó a dos moros gays. Europa está perdida.




Por?

Dos moros gays significa que destrozamos su cultura y los convertimos cual vampiros a sus presas

Los moros gays no fecundan ni se reproducen

Que poquita visión tenemos


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Un detalle de todo esto de Argensimia y sus quejas por el arbitraje.

Contra Arabia Saudí les dieron de descuento en la segunda parte...
*14 minutos*

No los vi protestar por ello.


----------



## Xanna (10 Dic 2022)

lo mejor de cuando juega la pérfida albion son las retransmisiones de las cadenas inglesas: cero chauvinismo, hay que quererlos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Mount, grealish, sterling y Rashford en el banquillo.



Los sacará, pero no me dicen nada la verdad.


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Y a quien va a meter? ¿Al pelos?



Tienen a mount, a rashford...mientras no entre sterling, están en el partido


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Un detalle de todo esto de Argensimia y sus quejas por el arbitraje.
> 
> Contra Arabia Saudí les dieron de descuento...
> *14 minutos*
> ...



Desvían la atención. Saben que han sido MUY beneficiados, pero si tú te quejas parece que el árbitro ha sido malo con los dos. Se saben todas las malas técnicas de gente barriobajera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Tienen a mount, a rashford...mientras no entre sterling, están en el partido



No me parecen determinantes la verdad.


----------



## Metamorfosis (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me parecen determinantes la verdad.



Rashford sí lo es.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Habrá empate?
Creo que sí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Me han robado el reloj dos veces en lo que va de tarde
> 
> Pero de buen rollo
> 
> Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas




No te creo compañero, se te abra caído y ha dado la casualidad que las dos veces lo han recogido magrebíes para devolvertelo


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me parecen determinantes la verdad.



Si te dicen que los mejores de Francia son chumino y lloris tampoco te lo crees.

Esta marruecos en semis eh. Aquí importa nada quien seas. Tu metes a otro y a ver si tiene más suerte que el anterior. Menos sterling, sterling es muerte.


----------



## fachacine (10 Dic 2022)

El penalty a Kane me parece la jugada más escandalosa del Mundial


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> El penalty a Kane me parece la jugada más escandalosa del Mundial



Y la que lo define.


----------



## hightower (10 Dic 2022)

Oye, donde lo estáis viendo. En casa de mi padre los cabritos de Jazztel han bloqueado AA.futbol.nu


----------



## artemis (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Qué original ¡¡¡¡ Qué risas... Vas con Argentina ¿¿¿verdad ???... Va, confiésalo, hamijo... Se dice y no pasa nada...



Argentina me da mucho asco y más viendo lo de anoche tras ganar.... Molaría que les ganara Inglaterra a los sudacas en la final, pero veo más factible que lo haga Francia


----------



## Metamorfosis (10 Dic 2022)

Para mi Foden no está jugando del todo bien. 
El gol francés es de otro partido.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Oye, donde lo estáis viendo. En casa de mi padre los cabritos de Jazztel han bloqueado AA.futbol.nu








Soccer WorldCup | England Vs France Stream Online


Watch Free live streaming of England Vs France. Sports event England Vs France live online video streaming for free to watch.




soccerworldcup.me


----------



## Esmegma fermentado (10 Dic 2022)

Voy con Francia porque es la selección que mejor reprensenta la nueva Europa.

Chads africanos preñando a decenas de putas guarras europeas a diario.

Nunca imaginé que la venganza por el exterminio de pueblos que uds hicieron siglos atrás se fuese a servir de esta manera.

Ver a los blanquitos descendientes de los genocidas llorar sin parar porque los negros se follan a sus mujeres es una de las cosas más grandiosas que podía ver en esta vida.

GRANCIAS BLANQUITOS, SIGAN MAMANDO COMO SUS MUJERES


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Bueno a ver si Inglaterra reacciona. Al final Francia ha encajado en todos los partidos un gol.


----------



## fred (10 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Enlace¿? Me interesa



Lo he oido en directo en la cope,diciendo que el arbitro argentino no les ha dejado jugar,me imagino que ya estará por ahí la noticia.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Partidazo porque hay un árbitro no opañol.



sería super partidazo si hubiera un arbitro sudacargentino

y ya lo maximo si es narigudo judio


----------



## Feriri88 (10 Dic 2022)

Esmegma fermentado dijo:


> Voy con Francia porque es la selección que mejor reprensenta la nueva Europa.
> 
> Chads africanos preñando a decenas de putas guarras europeas a diario.
> 
> ...




Pero disfrutarás viendo a negracos follarse a moromierdas el próximo día. Los moromierdas son más bastante racistas con ellos y se creen que son elite arabe


----------



## Esmegma fermentado (10 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Pero disfrutarás viendo a negracos follarse a moromierdas el próximo día. Los moromierdas son más bastante racistas con ellos y se creen que son elite arabe



Como si los moros no se follasen a vuestras putas también.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y Italia este año llevó a dos moros gays. Europa está perdida.



Uno de esos gays es un medio Moro medio italiano

Mahmood.

Ya represento a Italia en 2019



Pero tiene menos pluma que el rubio


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Lloris MVP.

Putos gabachos


----------



## javso (10 Dic 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> El penalty a Kane me parece la jugada más escandalosa del Mundial



No se entiende, el VAR ha llamado al árbitro, lo han visto claramente. Y el árbitro pasa de todo. La única duda es si fue dentro o fuera del área.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Rashford sí lo es.



¿Qué ha hecho en el ManU? ¿Ha ganado algo? En la selección fue uno de los que la cagó el año pasado


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Invent


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

javso dijo:


> No se entiende, el VAR ha llamado al árbitro, lo han visto claramente. Y el árbitro pasa de todo. La única duda es si fue dentro o fuera del área.



Está todo MUY preparado. Qatar y la FIFA tienen mucho interés en que Francia, Argentina y un árabe llegaran a semis. Croacia es el invitado sorpresa.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Dic 2022)

javso dijo:


> No se entiende, el VAR ha llamado al árbitro, lo han visto claramente. Y el árbitro pasa de todo. La única duda es si fue dentro o fuera del área.



Si es fuera del área el árbitro no lo puede pitar a través del VAR. Cuando hacen esa comprobación solo hay dos resultados posibles: penalti, o nada.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Penalty claro...


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Penalty bravo


----------



## Snowball (10 Dic 2022)

Noooo


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)

penalty


----------



## Feriri88 (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Uno de esos gays es un medio Moro medio italiano
> 
> Mahmood.
> 
> ...




Con una canción donde habla de cómo su padre egipcio los abandono y era un cabron. Criado por su madre sarda y con su familia materna


----------



## Torosalvaje (10 Dic 2022)

Penal.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Penaltito claro


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Dic 2022)

penalti


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Goal


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

Gol de los ingleses-----


----------



## Tadeus (10 Dic 2022)

Saka lo mejor de los ingleses


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Esmegma fermentado dijo:


> Voy con Francia porque es la selección que mejor reprensenta la nueva Europa.
> 
> Chads africanos preñando a decenas de putas guarras europeas a diario.
> 
> ...



Otro que no tiene ni puta idea de historia...¡¡¡¡¡¡¡PENAAAAAAAALTIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!! Si los españoles os hubiéramos exterminado ni existiríais ni os podríais quejar. Los que si exterminaron fueron los inglesitos y así no queda nadie para quejarse.

Lo de nuestras mujeres ya lo sabemos, y los manginas progres. Pero sudamérica y Argentina no están muy lejos tampoco


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Joder... Qué bien tirado...


----------



## Torosalvaje (10 Dic 2022)

Kane y Lloris se conocen bien.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)

gol


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Lo que chumino te da, chumino te quita  

Bueno, tenemos nuevo partido.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Mete Saka, 1-1


----------



## el ruinas II (10 Dic 2022)

inglaterra esta jugando mejor


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Grande Anglosión merece otro o mejor dos 3 a 1 es lo justo hoy.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡gggggoOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DE LOS PIRATAS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Gol de Hvracan


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Me acabo de hacer inglés. No quiero a los africanos en la semi y prefiero que los ingleses se follen a los hambretinos.


----------



## Torosalvaje (10 Dic 2022)

Muy bien England esta segunda parte.


----------



## Tadeus (10 Dic 2022)

Joder, así se tira un penalti


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Paso a salvdar por la página 1000, que se dice pronto


----------



## Azog el Profanador (10 Dic 2022)

Bueno , bien.


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Dic 2022)

here i am rock you like a Harry kane


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Paso a salvdar por la página 1000, que se dice pronto



¡¡¡2000!!!!!


----------



## bubba_zanetti (10 Dic 2022)

chomení


----------



## Cui Bono (10 Dic 2022)

Gol de Blankia contra Fránfrica.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Comparad esto, fútbol abierto y físico, con lo que jugamos nosotros.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)

jajaja dembele, que fraude...


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¡¡¡2000!!!!!



Para los que lo tengan configvrado así


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Y con Buenafuente vamos a jugar a lo mismo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Buenísimo el duelo de bandas Mbappé - Walker... Brutal...


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

¿Y este penalty qué os ha parecido?


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Mira qué patadón parriba más majo

Igualito que nosotros


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Para los que lo tengan configvrado así



¿Para qué queréis páginas tan largas?


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> jajaja dembele, que fraude...



Pves anda que Grisman alvego


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Para los que lo tengan configvrado así



Los que no lo tenéis así sois raritos porque así viene de serie.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Dic 2022)

2000


----------



## Tadeus (10 Dic 2022)

Salgo en la 2000?


----------



## LorbrinTitan (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me acabo de hacer inglés. No quiero a los africanos en la semi y prefiero que los ingleses se follen a los hambretinos.



Te has dado cuenta del panorama, ahora que Inglaterra no ha apostado por tanto mandingo, hay que valorar su calidad.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

embapao es como Ronaldo Nazario en su prime, una puta locomotora


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Dic 2022)

326 llevo yo


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Página 2000 + 1


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Argentina me da mucho asco y más viendo lo de anoche tras ganar.... Molaría que les ganara Inglaterra a los sudacas en la final, pero veo más factible que lo haga Francia



A cualquier persona de bien le da asco Hambretina


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> 326 llevo yo



¡Cojones! ¿Tienes páginas 5 veces más largas que las mías? ¿Pa qué?


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Dic 2022)

¿Va a jugar Marruecos contra Inglaterra?.
Será la primera vez en mi vida que apoye a la selección pirata.


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Comparad esto, fútbol abierto y físico, con lo que jugamos nosotros.



Pues England es una copia del city/liverpool versión selección, eh. 

Al final os mola el tikitaka modelno.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)

vaya partido joder


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Para qué queréis páginas tan largas?



Para cargar menos datos repetidos, datos de selvlar y tal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> here i am rock you like a Harry kane



Scorpions. Tú eres de los míos


----------



## javso (10 Dic 2022)

Si no se marca un cholo Southgate, Inglaterra gana este partido. Pero me da que se va a cagar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

O


Edu.R dijo:


> Página 2000 + 1



disea en el espacio.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Dic 2022)

El Saka ese cuánto cuesta?


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Scorpions. Tú eres de los míos



¿Eres un viego aleman que vas en pantvflas al Lidl?


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Ganará Francia con un gol de Moneypé, o volverá a demostrar que el dia D, se esconde y no aparece.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pues England es una copia del city/liverpool versión selección, eh.
> 
> Al final os mola el tikitaka modelno.



Criticamos el modelo de la selección.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Dic 2022)

Odisea en el espacio.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¡Cojones! ¿Tienes páginas 5 veces más largas que las mías? ¿Pa qué?



pacerme el txulo


----------



## Tadeus (10 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> 326 llevo yo



Pues le tienes que dar bien al dedo para leer una página completa


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

El mejor partido del Mundial, de momento...


----------



## javso (10 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Si es fuera del área el árbitro no lo puede pitar a través del VAR. Cuando hacen esa comprobación solo hay dos resultados posibles: penalti, o nada.



Pues si eso es así y han visto que era fuera, para que le llaman?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Va a jugar Marruecos contra Inglaterra?.
> Será la primera vez en mi vida que apoye a la selección pirata.



A mí me está costando, pero no puedo con los africanos.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Con una canción donde habla de cómo su padre egipcio los abandono y era un cabron. Criado por su madre sarda y con su familia materna



Esta contando la historia de porque se convirtio en maricon.


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Dic 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Pues le tienes que dar bien al dedo para leer una página completa



mi mujer lo agradece
todo ventajas, amics


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El mejor partido del Mundial, de momento...



Los 8os estuvieron bien en general, menos España...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Eres un viego aleman que vas en pantvflas al Lidl?



No, pero los de mi época somos rockeros de bien que crecimos con Scorpions.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El mejor partido del Mundial, de momento...



Corroboro.

Esto ya empieza a parecerse al futbol


----------



## Azog el Profanador (10 Dic 2022)

Igual van a la tanda de penaltis y todo , jojo, estaría guapo.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Mucha histeria en Francia.
Y si los de Anglosión se meten en el área habrá otro penal.


----------



## Tadeus (10 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> mi mujer lo agradece
> todo ventajas, amics


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

La mano de Marruecos,
mínimo para que la revisaran o pusieran repetición,

tres como está he visto en el Mundial,

penalti a Ferrán Torres, (de este no encontré repetición)
penalti claro ayer a Países Bajos,
posible mano de Marruecos.

Ninguna revisada ni pusieron ninguna repetición en la TV.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Dic 2022)

En una semi Francia-Moroland con quién va el jeque? y la fifa?


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Abvelo Giroud is down


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> La mano de Marruecos,
> mínimo para que la revisaran o pusieran repetición,
> 
> tres como está he visto en el Mundial,
> ...



Clarísima. Ni una repetición ha habido.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> La mano de Marruecos,
> mínimo para que la revisaran o pusieran repetición,
> 
> tres como está he visto en el Mundial,
> ...



La FIFA le debe la pasta a Qagar y este regalos a sus putitas Marruecos y Gabacholandia.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Corroboro.
> 
> Esto ya empieza a parecerse al futbol
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287783



Ya no vamos a ver algo parecido a ésto... Los cruces son infernales para el espectáculo con cualquier rival para Inglaterra o Francia...

1.- Cerrojazo moro.
2.- Semi cerrojazo croata.
3.- Teatro y drama argentino.


Disfrautad el dia de hoy y daros por futbolizados en este Mundial...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Dic 2022)

javso dijo:


> Pues si eso es así y han visto que era fuera, para que le llaman?



Porque tienen que comprobar si es fuera o dentro y para comprobar hay que parar el juego.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

que pase le ha metido embapao al menguele ese ... broootal


----------



## Mr.Foster (10 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Hasta la selección española tiene más títulos que la inglesa



Como siempre, los minicerebros soñando con alcanzar esas uvas que siempre están verdes...


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> En una semi Francia-Moroland con quién va el jeque? y la fifa?



No por ser moro eres amego


----------



## Tadeus (10 Dic 2022)

Los porteros sacando en largo, no hay nada como la vieja escuela, sobre todo en estos tiempos de repentinitis


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Dic 2022)

Si pasa Inglaterra puede tener suerte contra Marruecos, en el sentido de que la mejor defensa del torneo tiene tocados a sus dos centrales, y arriba los ingleses son muy buenos.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Por un pelo de cholele.


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

El portero inglés le ha dado el balón al portero francés.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Dic 2022)

En cualquier caso, es un placer ver fútbol "de verdad", y no a lo que juega España, con sus mierda-pases.


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Si marca maguire esa salgo al balcón


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No por ser moro eres amego



Quiere meter a toda Costa Morroco como ganador pero tarde o temprano aparecera una seleccion de verdac.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Los piratas aprietan....


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A mí me está costando, pero no puedo con los africanos.




Parece que fue ayer cuando deseaba con todas mis fuerzas que Italia se comiera a Inglaterra en la Eurocopa, el año pasado. 
No me gusta el fútbol, detesto a la selección inglesa, pero no soporto ver a los moromierdas felices.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Francia lamentapla esperando que Moneypé o rl árbitro se lo arreglen.


----------



## Metamorfosis (10 Dic 2022)

Es ahora o nunca para los ingleses. Se activó Foden parece


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Arriba Inglaterra!
Jueguen nenes, jueguen.


----------



## Tadeus (10 Dic 2022)

La verdad es que los piratas lo están buscando más pero al final los gabachos se sacarán algo del culo y siguiente ronda.


----------



## Granodepus (10 Dic 2022)

Me es muy dificil concentrarme en el partido con tremenda ereccion


----------



## Captain Julius (10 Dic 2022)

Creo que apoyar a Inglaterra en el football es un pecado venial. Al fin y al cabo ese es el fúrbol que me gusta-


----------



## Mr.Foster (10 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> grandes
> 
> Sé que sois argentinos, la inteligencia no es vuestro fuerte



Es decir , ¿considerais que vuestra "inteligencia más competente" es remotamentecomparable al 1% de la argentina...?
Optimismo..., bien por ustedes...hasta pueden esperar que Gibraltar volverá a ser suyo, sin pegar un solo tiro, claro, que como sabemos, esos solo los pegan para matarse entre ustedes mismos...


----------



## Granodepus (10 Dic 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> La verdad es que los piratas lo están buscando más pero al final los gabachos se sacarán algo del culo y siguiente ronda.



Es el Real Madrid de los mundiales entiendo?


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Nigga british cabreao


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

No está jugando una mierda Francia, menudo descaro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> La FIFA le debe la pasta a Qagar y este regalos a sus putitas Marruecos y Gabacholandia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287785



Supongo que en unos años saldrá toda la mierda e infantino se fugará o irá a la trena.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Los piratas son más equipo que Francia, y juegan a algo,

Francia todo son individualidades,

equipazo Inglaterra,

tocan como España y rápidos arriba como Francia.


----------



## LMLights (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> *3.- Teatro y drama argentino.*
> Disfrautad el dia de hoy y daros por futbolizados en este Mundial...




DISFRUTAC
TALUEC


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Dic 2022)

Os parecerá una chorrada, que si son los inventores y tal, pero los ingleses juegan a esto con mucha más nobleza e inocencia (en el buen sentido) que los demás.

Siempre me han parecido admirables, aunque lleven siglos yéndose a casa en cuartos por falta de picardía.


----------



## Metamorfosis (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> No está jugando una mierda Francia, menudo descaro



No juegan a una mierda pero aparece Mbappé, Rabiot o Dembelé y cagaron los ingleses.


----------



## javso (10 Dic 2022)

Vale, ya está claro. La mejor selección de este mundial es Inglaterra, pase lo que pase en este partido. La más equilibrada, ataque/defensa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Los porteros sacando en largo, no hay nada como la vieja escuela, sobre todo en estos tiempos de repentinitis



Y tener gente capaz de ganar cabezazos y no perder balones fáciles.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Supongo que en unos años saldrá toda la mierda e infantino se fugará o irá a la trena.



"Unos años"...








Redada en Bruselas por una posible trama de sobornos de Qatar en el Parlamento Europeo


Los investigadores belgas sospechan que "un país del Golfo" ha tratado de influir en las decisiones de la institución; hay cuatro personas detenidas, entre ella...




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> La verdad es que los piratas lo están buscando más pero al final los gabachos se sacarán algo del culo y siguiente ronda.



A mi me recuerdan mucho al madri


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Jooooooooooooooooooooooooodeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Dic 2022)

El Upamecano ha pateado más espinillas que balones en 75 minutos.


----------



## Tadeus (10 Dic 2022)

Los dos equipos tienen toda clase de armas para atacar, así es un gustazo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Parece que fue ayer cuando deseaba con todas mis fuerzas que Italia se comiera a Inglaterra en la Eurocopa, el año pasado.
> No me gusta el fútbol, detesto a la selección inglesa, pero no soporto ver a los moromierdas felices.



En un Fráfrica-Marruecos soy incapaz de posicionarme


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Metamorfosis (10 Dic 2022)

Giroud jajajaja


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Unos penaltitos para decidir quién se clasifica estarían bien, ¿no?, a ver si es verdad lo que dijo el inglés de que los habían entrenado.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Inyustisia


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)

GIROUD GIROUD GIROUD


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Inyustisia


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Lo han tenido ahi Giroud

El que perdona se va pa su puta casa, Francia


----------



## petro6 (10 Dic 2022)

Los ingleses juegan con más clase que los franchutes. Al MParné le quitas la velocidad punta y es técnicamente muy normalito.


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Putos ingleses


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

gol de Girú


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Joer, cada vez que escribo lo hago tarde.


----------



## Don Pimpón (10 Dic 2022)

Mucha calidac


----------



## Snowball (10 Dic 2022)

Francia tiene los mejores jugadores


----------



## Torosalvaje (10 Dic 2022)

Gool


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Ahora si que le han jodido


----------



## sociedadponzi (10 Dic 2022)

pues francia esta recibiendo un soberano banyo


----------



## Cui Bono (10 Dic 2022)

Brooootal la parada ¡, pero a la segunda ha caído, goool


----------



## Captain Julius (10 Dic 2022)

Gaaaaaaaaal


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Dic 2022)

gol del agüelo


----------



## Asurbanipal (10 Dic 2022)

ggoooolll de Francia! 
France 2 - England 1


----------



## HArtS (10 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> No juegan a una mierda pero aparece Mbappé, Rabiot o Dembelé y cagaron los ingleses.



Aparecio Giroud.

Rectifico: AUTOGOL de Maguire.


----------



## Don Pimpón (10 Dic 2022)

La desvió el defensa 
Monguer


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 Dic 2022)

Algún enlace gostoso y pizpi??


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Francia tiene los mejores jugadores



Pero si es en propia meta


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Defendido por Mawaier.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

El amego Benzemoro lesionado


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> No juegan a una mierda pero aparece Mbappé o Dembelé y cagaron los ingleses.



así es, están como seguros de que antes o después pasará ... 


Y GOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En un Fráfrica-Marruecos soy incapaz de posicionarme




Dura decisión. 

Pero piensa: al menos los moros en España no darán la brasa. Se meterán en sus putas casas y dejarán de dar por saco. 
Los moros de Francia que disfruten lo que quieran, pero en Francia si gana su selección.


----------



## petro6 (10 Dic 2022)

Golazo,.


----------



## Torosalvaje (10 Dic 2022)

Partidazo, por cierto.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

GOOooooOoooOooL


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Francia en las áreas es la mejor selección del mundo y con eso ya haces mucho.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)

Algunos llevais un retardo de minutos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Dic 2022)

Francia va a ser la primera seleccion que defienda el titulo desde tiempos inmemoriales…


----------



## bubba_zanetti (10 Dic 2022)

partidazo oiga


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

El robbvvvo


----------



## Don Pimpón (10 Dic 2022)

Piscinazo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Inyustisia


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Penal 87%


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Alguno llevais un retardo de minutos...



de varios años


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Alguno llevais un retardo de minutos...



es el precio a pagar por ser pobre


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Ostia puta, se lo ha llevado por delante


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Algunos llevais un retardo de minutos...



De nacimiento


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)

penalty


----------



## Cui Bono (10 Dic 2022)

No es penalty, es que le debe dinero


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Qué torpe Theo.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Giroud...

El Klose de Francia,

jugador mediocre rematador.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Algún enlace gostoso y pizpi??








Soccer WorldCup | England Vs France Stream Online


Watch Free live streaming of England Vs France. Sports event England Vs France live online video streaming for free to watch.




soccerworldcup.me


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que Giroud era un paquete según algún ejperto de este foro, que si llega a ser bueno


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

ojo, es penalty creo yo


----------



## Torosalvaje (10 Dic 2022)

Posible penal.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Jojoojojoj... Vaya penalty de gilipollas del gabacho...


----------



## Don Pimpón (10 Dic 2022)

Puede haber VARtido


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Lo dije. Habrá otro penal para Inglaterra si entran al área.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Algunos llevais un retardo de minutos...



La mayoría de foreros tenemos que pedir perdón por el retrasado continuamente.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (10 Dic 2022)

Este y el Lahoz los peores árbitros del mundial


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Ese empujón a Messi es penalti


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

¿Como hace eso?


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (10 Dic 2022)

No sé si alguien lo ha notado, pero Giroud es un pedazo de Chad alfazo mañaco (no homo).


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)

Jojojojojojo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (10 Dic 2022)

Rabiot es familia de Yolanda Diaz?


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



The Jews did This.


----------



## Torosalvaje (10 Dic 2022)

Si le llaman para que lo vaya a ver es porque es penal.


----------



## Cui Bono (10 Dic 2022)

Penartiiiiiiiii!!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Dic 2022)

Que ida de olla de Theo…


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)

LA FIESTAC DEL FUBO


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (10 Dic 2022)

Penalti como un castillo


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Si si es penalti del idiota del hernández


----------



## HArtS (10 Dic 2022)

Posible penal para Inglaterra.


----------



## Focus in (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Acabamos de ganar la euro de Austria


----------



## Captain Julius (10 Dic 2022)

Coño si por poco no le arranca la cabeza del empujón


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> ojo, es penalty creo yo



estaba claro


----------



## petro6 (10 Dic 2022)

El Theo es el que jugó en el madrís o es el hermano?


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Menos malque hay VAR porque telita.

Ahora a ver si Kane repite lado.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> No sé si alguien lo ha notado, pero Giroud es un pedazo de Chad alfazo mañaco (no homo).



El que no lo notase es porque es maricón.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Aquí revisan lo que les sale de los cojones,

si protestas y presionas lo miran,

si no, nada,

el VAR a por uvas.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (10 Dic 2022)

es penalti


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> No sé si alguien lo ha notado, pero Giroud es un pedazo de Chad alfazo mañaco (no homo).



Sí, lo habíamos notado. Creo que tuvo un escándalo.


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Lo de Theo es pa guillotinarlo, que no?


----------



## Don Pimpón (10 Dic 2022)

A por uvas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Estamos ganando el mundial de sudáfrica.


----------



## Snowball (10 Dic 2022)

Jaaaaaaaa


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

No es Rugby JODER


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> El Theo es el que jugó en el madrís o es el hermano?



es este


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

¿Qué haces Huracán?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)

PERO QUE ES ESTO?????


----------



## Cui Bono (10 Dic 2022)

keeeeeeeeeinnnnnn vaaaaaaa yaaaa y.....
Falllaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Dic 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287800


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Jojojojojojojojojojojoojooj....


----------



## Snowball (10 Dic 2022)

La ha mandado a Londres


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Ay vaaaaa


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

En Rugby 3 pts, en fútbol fallo MÍTICO


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (10 Dic 2022)

Dónde vas Kane, jajaja


----------



## Torosalvaje (10 Dic 2022)

Falló el penal.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Dic 2022)

Adios que cagada


----------



## petro6 (10 Dic 2022)

vaya paketazo..jajaja


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

joerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## FeiJiao (10 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Francia va a ser la primera seleccion que defienda el titulo desde tiempos inmemoriales…



Desde Brasil en el 98


----------



## el ruinas II (10 Dic 2022)

vaya pedrada de kane, no me jodas


----------



## Captain Julius (10 Dic 2022)

Ensayo!


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Que absoluta potra tiene Francia.


----------



## HArtS (10 Dic 2022)

Se perdio el penal Kane!!!


----------



## Abrojo (10 Dic 2022)

LOOOOOOL FUERAAA


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)

Coño para mandarla a tomar por culoc de esa manera hay que esforzarse.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

lo falla ... la historia de los mundiales es implacable


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Ay como nos tiemblan las piernicas, Kanecito!


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Envio el balon a Marte en lugar de a la porteria


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Dic 2022)

está untao


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)

Niños llorando, juligans sobrios...


----------



## petro6 (10 Dic 2022)

Ese balón se va a encontrar con el de Ramos contra el bayern.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Y ahora ganamos la euro de Ucrania


----------



## Madrid (10 Dic 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Es decir , ¿considerais que vuestra "inteligencia más competente" es remotamentecomparable al 1% de la argentina...?
> Optimismo..., bien por ustedes...hasta pueden esperar que Gibraltar volverá a ser suyo, sin pegar un solo tiro, claro, que como sabemos, esos solo los pegan para matarse entre ustedes mismos...



Tenéis muy poco cerebro y en vez de callar y asumir que sois escoria sigues y sigues. 

Me habla de Gibraltar, un argentino que palmo las Maldivas hace dos días. 

Me habla de matanzas un pueblo que se cepillo a todos los mapuches. 

Pero qué vas a reclamar?. Si para ser un país joven tenéis lleno de vergüenzas. 

Anda callate la boca y respetate anda.


----------



## Abrojo (10 Dic 2022)

El mundial es moronegro si no lo arregla Croacia


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Dic 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Desde Brasil en el 98



ah joder cierto,lo habia olvidado…estaba pensando en el 62…


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 Dic 2022)

Puto Kane, normal que su palmarés sea 0. 

Núnca va a ganar nada.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (10 Dic 2022)

D.E.P England. Agotó su ultima bala.


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Dic 2022)

Ya sería la hostia que ganara Francia y derribasen a los marroquíes una panda de negros.


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Pues nos vamos a tener que joder con final Francia-Argentina verás


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Como hace eso?



no contaban con la astucia del VAR


----------



## bubba_zanetti (10 Dic 2022)

que bestia


----------



## Torosalvaje (10 Dic 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> No sé si alguien lo ha notado, pero Giroud es un pedazo de Chad alfazo mañaco (no homo).



No te engañes a ti mismo. Tu comentario es muy homo, pero no pasa nada. Vivimos en una España moderna y tolerante.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues nos vamos a tener que joder con final Francia-Argentina verás



tiene toda la pinta


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

El plano de Moneypé riéndose


----------



## Mr.Foster (10 Dic 2022)

Estos british tan tarados como siempre...¿No se les ocurrió invocar a la Muertita, aún debe estar calentita...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> El mundial es moronegro si no lo arregla Croacia



Lo poco europeo que queda en pie


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

embapao ... te riehhhhh


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Mesi falló sus intentos de asesinar a ese moro en la grada, así que Kane lo ha intentado ahora con el penalty.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Puto Kane, normal que su palmarés sea 0.
> 
> Núnca va a ganar nada.



Por eso quería salir del Totenam.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)

espero que empaten...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues nos vamos a tener que joder con final Francia-Argentina verás



Es el segundo sueño húmedo del emir después de ver como un camello le hace caca en la boca a Elena Condisss


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Dic 2022)

El ensayo no vale 3 puntos?


----------



## Tadeus (10 Dic 2022)

Una desgracia más para la historia de los piratas en los mundiales, una pena esta vez merecían más, que puta suficiencia de los gabachos joder.


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Ya van a lo loco los guiris tirando como sea


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (10 Dic 2022)

Estos ingleses tienen el punto de mira desviado, no?


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Como palme la Pérfida, ese penalti va a ser la tumba de Kane. El hombre está mayor ya...


----------



## Mr.Foster (10 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Me habla de Gibraltar, un argentino que palmo las Maldivas hace dos días.



MALVINAS...
Borrico hispano, vuelve a tu noria, abres la boca y solo cagas...


----------



## Torosalvaje (10 Dic 2022)

Saka estaba siendo de lo mejor que tenía Inglaterra arriba y el inepto de Southgate lo quita.


----------



## Don Pimpón (10 Dic 2022)

Menudo cromañon es el Maguire…


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues nos vamos a tener que joder con final Francia-Argentina verás




Si gana Argentina sería más agradable ver a blancos festejar, en el caso de que ganara argentina, claro.


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Dic 2022)

Vaya manera de golpear un balón desde el punto de penalti.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Poco le ha dao.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues nos vamos a tener que joder con final Francia-Argentina verás



Ni tan mal, no sé si mexplico


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

Lo de Inglaterra es tenebroso eh.

Y mira que esta vez eran favoritazos. Pero no hay puta forma que ganen nada. Ni la euro en wembley


----------



## LMLights (10 Dic 2022)

Inglaterra es la ESPAÑA de los 80s 90s, jugamos como nunca y perdimos como siempre.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

8 minutes


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)

GRANDE JARRI QUEIN


----------



## Captain Julius (10 Dic 2022)

A Dios gracias
que nos queda Croacia


----------



## Malvender (10 Dic 2022)

De los cuatro semifinalistas el único soportable es Croacia


----------



## Don Pimpón (10 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Inglaterra es la ESPAÑA de los 80s 90s, jugamos como nunca y perdimos como siempre.



Cuartos de final y pa casa violados por Francia
Un clásico


----------



## il banditto (10 Dic 2022)

Final argentina francia y 20k argentinos cantando la de suuu vieja es nigeriaaaana su viejo cameruneeeees


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Vamos principín





8 minis


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Pardon?
> 
> Pero si su jefe de estado y comendador de creyentes es más marica que Jorge Javier



Coño la Priscilla, pero el moro mierda de a pie?


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ni tan mal, no sé si mexplico



Es que Croacia-Marruecos no lo van a permitir


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Vamos piratas, hay que robar como siempre joder...


----------



## Abrojo (10 Dic 2022)

Ocho más ajajaja, estos árbitros saben dar emoción


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (10 Dic 2022)

Beckham aprueba.


Otro más que se suma a los penaltis decisivos mandados a las nubes


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## FeiJiao (10 Dic 2022)

Kane no debio haber tirado el segundo penal


----------



## Azog el Profanador (10 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Si gana Argentina sería más agradable ver a blancos festejar, en el caso de que ganara argentina, claro.



Blancos y indios.


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Inglaterra es la ESPAÑA de los 80s 90s, jugamos como nunca y perdimos como siempre.



En cambio ahora nosotros somos el "jugamos peor que nunca y perdimos como siempre"


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En cambio ahora nosotros somos el "jugamos peor que nunca y perdimos como siempre"



España no perdió el partido, no manipvlemos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Los piratas van a seguir siendo unos perdedores.


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Blancos y indios.




Prefiero a los indios americanos antes que a los moros con diferencia.


----------



## petro6 (10 Dic 2022)

¿La pérfida Judión quitando el mundial amañado del 66 han ganado algo más en su puta historia?


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> España no perdió el partido, no manipvlemos



No, eso es cierto

Pero estamos en la puta calle a fin de cuentas


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Que pereza Francia, en serio.

Al menos el partido contra Marruecos va a tener morbillo.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> ¿La pérfida Judión quitando el mundial amañado del 66 han ganado algo más en su puta historia?



No.

100 años casi, y solo tienen un Mundial que estaba compradísimo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Don Pimpón (10 Dic 2022)

Estos ingleses son imbeciles. No saben salir del campo a la pata coja para no perder tiempo? Han quemado dos minutos ellos solos


----------



## Torosalvaje (10 Dic 2022)

Grealish. Otra mentira del fútbol inglés.


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Que pereza Francia, en serio.
> 
> Al menos el partido contra Marruecos va a tener morbillo.



Si no pueden con ellos les echarán un capote supongo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Elsexy (10 Dic 2022)

Inglaterra debe estar gafada, y eso que no tiene mal equipo


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

La última como Paises Bajos.


----------



## Don Pimpón (10 Dic 2022)

Bien buscada la falta, algo de seso tienen


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Y Francia no ganó la euro porque fueron de sobraos y se fueron a la mierda


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Dic 2022)

Se sabe si en este mundial se ha metido gol de falta? Yo es que no me acuerdo ahora de ninguno!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)

falta guapa para messi...


----------



## Don Pimpón (10 Dic 2022)

La última


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Dic 2022)

Holanda 2.0


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (10 Dic 2022)

Inglaterra, haz la pizarra de Van Gaal


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Giroud, 1'93 m.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)

last train...


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Pues a los que decís que si Inglaterra está gafada y no ha ganado nada y tal mirad a PORTUGAL y me decís qué tal holles


----------



## Tadeus (10 Dic 2022)

Pues nada, a partir de ahora Croacia será mi equipo


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

La noche de los balcones largos


----------



## petro6 (10 Dic 2022)

Maguire es el mayor tarugo que he visto en un campo de fútbol,


----------



## Torosalvaje (10 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Se sabe si en este mundial se ha metido gol de falta? Yo es que no me acuerdo ahora de ninguno!
> Pozdrawiam



México metió un golazo de falta.


----------



## Snowball (10 Dic 2022)

Game over


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Tocó la red, pero no.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Dic 2022)

ostias casi


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Dic 2022)

Joder,pued estaba bien tirada,por un pelo


----------



## Don Pimpón (10 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Maguire es el mayor tarugo que he visto en un campo de fútbol,



Tiene pinta de trisomico


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Nah, alto


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Al menos contra Marruecos no podrán hacer contraataques


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Que malos son los niggas de UK para marcar joder


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Bueeeeeeenoooooooooo.....

Pues bastante bien....

Fuera piratas y París en llamas la semana que viene.... Es un win-win para el mundo civilizado...

Y si Croacia le pone la guinda, al final la cosa puede quedar bastante bien...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La noche de los balcones largos



Las ambulancias están temblando


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

es una pena, no veremos más el gili arrodillao de los ingleses


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

Ha ganado Francia pero por error del rival que no marca un penalti ojito pestaña


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

Decimos de España, pero estos del balconing llevan desde el 66 buscando la segunda estrella y siempre les acaban dando en los morros, vaya puta pesadilla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Menudo autobús van a poner los moros.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (10 Dic 2022)

Tenía que haber un finalista árabe sí o sí, maldita FIFA


----------



## petro6 (10 Dic 2022)

Todos con Croacia, el último bastión de Occidente en este Mundial.


----------



## Abrojo (10 Dic 2022)

eso de poner a un tío ahí tumbado para tapar los balones bajos desde cuándo se hace? era legal antes?


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (10 Dic 2022)

Se acabó 

Tenemos semifinal mora y guerra civil

Siuuuuuu


----------



## Smurf (10 Dic 2022)

Bueno pues casi mejor que pase Francia para parar a las ratas sudacas con más posibilidades que los blandengues ingleses amariconaos.

Que les den por culo a los ingleses. Farewell y a mamarse a Benidorm a dejar pounds en España.


----------



## Don Pimpón (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Este es clavado a Giroud


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Un nuevo logro de nuestros amigos magrebíes!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Decimos de España, pero estos del balconing llevan desde el 66 buscando la segunda estrella y siempre les acaban dando en los morros, vaya puta pesadilla.



Peor incluso. Excepto la euro preparada del año pasado que ni siquiera ganaron, son unos perdedores natos.


----------



## LMLights (10 Dic 2022)

Pues parece que todo va a una final Argentina-Francia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> eso de poner a un tío ahí tumbado para tapar los balones bajos desde cuándo se hace? era legal antes?



otra de las tacticas de KLOPP que todo el mundo ha plagiado


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Dic 2022)

En rugby hubiera ganado inglaterra

Ha metido 2 por encima del travesaño


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Dic 2022)

A Francia le tiene que salir cruz alguna vez, eh. A ver si contra Croacia. 

A las semis con gol del chumino y maguire + Ensayo de rugby del mejor lanzador de penaltis de la premier.

Guión de David Lynch joder


----------



## Chichimango (10 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Maguire es el mayor tarugo que he visto en un campo de fútbol,



Es el Eric García inglés, otro caso paranormal.


----------



## Snowball (10 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Decimos de España, pero estos del balconing llevan desde el 66 buscando la segunda estrella y siempre les acaban dando en los morros, vaya puta pesadilla.



Y ni han ganado una triste eurocopa (Grecia tiene 1) jugando 2 en casa...

Luego nos quejamos de Ejpaña


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Pues parece que todo va a una final Argentina-Francia



¡Qué raro! ¿En Qatar y con intereses clarísimos?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Pues parece que todo va a una final Argentina-Francia




Croacia - Francia


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Francia no tiene sólo moronegros y ratas. También tiene algunos blancos, como Lloris, Giroud (que es el que mete la mayoría de goles), o Griezman.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Es el Eric García inglés, otro caso paranormal.



Pues cuidao que a Buenafuente le gusta Eric. No nos lo quitamos de encima


----------



## cebollo (10 Dic 2022)

La Reina no era la gafe.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Me gustó más Inglaterra


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Que se jodan los piratas.

O es que ahora os vais a poner melosos con los hijos de la gran bretaña?


----------



## FeiJiao (10 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No.
> 
> 100 años casi, y solo tienen un Mundial que estaba compradísimo.



Ni siquiera una Eurocopa.


----------



## VandeBel (10 Dic 2022)

England is down.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

*On a gagnéeeeeeeeeeeeee

Ce soir partouze !!!

















*


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Dic 2022)

Francia al 60% se ha cepillado a Inglaterra que ha jugado mejor.


----------



## Smurf (10 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> eso de poner a un tío ahí tumbado para tapar los balones bajos desde cuándo se hace? era legal antes?



Muchísimos años se lleva haciendo. Es patético, eso debería prohibirse.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Pues nada, a partir de ahora Croacia será mi equipo



El tuyo y el de todas las personas de bien


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Centrito llovido del principín y a otra cosa


----------



## Don Pimpón (10 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Y ni han ganado una triste eurocopa (Grecia tiene 1) jugando 2 en casa...
> 
> Luego nos quejamos de Ejpaña



Mira si deben estar avergonzados hasta del mundial fraudulento que ganaron con gol inexistente, que su Estrella en la camiseta es blanca y ni se distingue 
Inventarían el fútbol pero en 100 años no han avanzado


----------



## Suprimo (10 Dic 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> FRANCIA - MARRUECOS entonces es... *FRANCIA vs FRANCIA*...
> 
> No se van a distinguir, todos son moromierdas.
> 
> Dios santo la que se va a liar... jajajajajaja



Los moromieldas la base es más España que África


----------



## bubba_zanetti (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (10 Dic 2022)

La suerte de Francia.

England, como siempre. Estoy seguro que la palmare sin que ganen ni mundial ni eurocopa.

Al menos tienen uno robado.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 Dic 2022)

Me veo venir otra final mamadous contra Croacia y la vuelven a ganar!!


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Dic 2022)

En el próximo conflicto entre la Confederación Africana y Marruecos, yo voy con el machete.


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2022)

No miro a nadie pero los majaderos que dicen que la liga francesa es una puta mierda se lo tienen que hacer ver ¿dónde están ahora?

Mas topicazos:

Me recuerdan a los periodistas que dicen que la selección española es muy joven...como si los de esta noche hubieran jugado con ancianos no te jode


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Es el Eric García inglés, otro caso paranormal.



1'94 m., que es muy importante en el fútbol inglés de cabeceo y saques de esquina.

Luego salen al extranjero y no pasan de cuartos de final.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (10 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> eso de poner a un tío ahí tumbado para tapar los balones bajos desde cuándo se hace? era legal antes?



Yo es la primera vez que lo veo... ¿Se ha puesto de moda hace poco, o qué?


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Dic 2022)

Ha sido ganar Francia y callarse los moros de mi barrio. 

Llevaban dando por culo desde las 18:00. 

El miércoles os quiero ver a todos cantar la Marsellesa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Hoy a triunfado la ilusión!!!!!! 
La humanidad!!!!!
La humildad!!!!
La masía!!!
La excelencia!!!! 

Hoy es el triunfo del pueblo magrebí!!!!


----------



## Sir Connor (10 Dic 2022)

Es un mundial de moros y negros ,los blancos no la saben meter


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Dic 2022)

Don Pimpón dijo:


> Mira si deben estar avergonzados hasta del mundial fraudulento que ganaron con gol inexistente, que su Estrella en la camiseta es blanca y ni se distingue
> Inventarían el fútbol pero en 100 años no han avanzado



Ni siquiera lo inventaron ellos de verdad.









Calcio storico, el futbol italiano rememora sus orígenes violentos


Calcio storico, el futbol italiano rememora sus orígenes violentos




imagenpoblana.com


----------



## TNTcl (10 Dic 2022)

Este es el mundial de Modric, el mejor jugador desde hace una década del planeta.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> FRANCIA - MARRUECOS entonces es... *FRANCIA vs FRANCIA*...
> 
> No se van a distinguir, todos son moromierdas.
> 
> Dios santo la que se va a liar... jajajajajaja



la madre de embapao es de ascendencia argelina, entonces esto puede ser interpretado como un Argelia-Marruecos en toda regla, puede ser el comienzo de la guerra de ambos países


----------



## petro6 (10 Dic 2022)

Hormonel Me$$i es el futbolista más beneficiado por los árbitros en toda la historia del fútbol y el puto inútil sigue sin ganar un Mundial. Creo que lo de este año va a ser escandaloso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## LMLights (10 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


>



Sólo y borracho QUIERO QUE ME ENCULEN MIRANDO A LA MECA


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Voy a un foro inglés a ver qué dicen.


----------



## Sir Connor (10 Dic 2022)

Viva le France .......


----------



## Walter Sobchak (10 Dic 2022)

El miercoles tendremos un derbi.


----------



## Mr.Foster (10 Dic 2022)

Habrá que estperar que llegue el Messias y la Banda del Excelso Futbol...
Y allí todos podrán dormir en Paz.
Tranquilos, todo llega.


----------



## Smurf (10 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No miro a nadie pero los majaderos que dicen que la liga francesa es una puta mierda se lo tienen que hacer ver ¿dónde están ahora?
> 
> Mas topicazos:
> 
> Me recuerdan a los periodistas que dicen que la selección española es muy joven...como si los de esta noche hubieran jugado con ancianos no te jode



¿Y tú dices que la liga francesa tiene mucho nivel? ¿Eres tonto o eres un jevi de mierda rojo de Carabanchel?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Todos juntos compañeros!!!!

Ali lal lalalala ali ala


----------



## Elsexy (10 Dic 2022)

Francia-Marruecos en semis....
La batalla que se puede armar hará recordar a los franceses los días del Tercer Reich o incluso a las guerras franco-prusianas


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Ahora con la tontería de que los morocos no son tan malos

La que has liao Cholo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

La era del mamadou magrebí a comenzado.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Dic 2022)

Bueno, hay que empezar a pensar en el árbitro de la final

Habitualmente es un arbitro de cuartos de final, y a veces de octavos. Mateu está descartado y el argentino tambien, o sea que quedan Michael Oliver (que es bastante legal) y el brasileño de hoy (que un brasileño siempre puede ir a joder a Argentina en una final, que tambien estaría bien)


----------



## Smurf (10 Dic 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Yo es la primera vez que lo veo... ¿Se ha puesto de moda hace poco, o qué?



Hace muchos años.

Esto es de hace mucho por ejemplo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Yo es la primera vez que lo veo... ¿Se ha puesto de moda hace poco, o qué?



5-6 años ya. Para evitar que tiren por debajo de la barrera


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Ha sido ganar Francia y callarse los moros de mi barrio.
> 
> Llevaban dando por culo desde las 18:00.
> 
> El miércoles os quiero ver a todos cantar la Marsellesa.



Ni de coña. Que se maten entre ellos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ni de coña. Que se maten entre ellos.




Todo sea para evitar ver a los moros felices. 

Aunque sea una selección de negros, que gane Francia. Sería un win win: vemos a los moromierdas fuera del mundial y encima que se lie en Francia y no aquí.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Bueno, hay que empezar a pensar en el árbitro de la final
> 
> Habitualmente es un arbitro de cuartos de final, y a veces de octavos. Mateu está descartado y el argentino tambien, o sea que quedan Michael Oliver (que es bastante legal) y el brasileño de hoy (que un brasileño siempre puede ir a joder a Argentina en una final, que tambien estaría bien)




este lesbiano NWO NOM

joder es que ni tetas , pero que digo : ni pezones


----------



## The Replicant (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Todos juntos compañeros!!!!
> 
> Ali lal lalalala ali ala



como está el paseo marítimo de Terrassa hamijo?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> eso de poner a un tío ahí tumbado para tapar los balones bajos desde cuándo se hace? era legal antes?



jajajajjajajajajjajajaja ... te has despertao de un coma después de 20 años ?


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (10 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Hace muchos años.
> 
> Esto es de hace mucho por ejemplo.



¿4 años te parecen muchos años? ¿Tú qué eres, un niño rata de Forocoches, o directamente eres subnormal?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> como está el paseo marítimo de Terrassa hamijo?



Ahora mismo estoy debajo de la sagrada familia conversando y viviendo la alegría del pueblo magrebie


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (10 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> eso de poner a un tío ahí tumbado para tapar los balones bajos desde cuándo se hace? era legal antes?



La culpa es de Ronaldinho


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Yo soy magrebí , magrebí, magrebí.

Se escucha ahora mismo en las calles catalanas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> La culpa es de Ronaldinho



menos samba y más trabajar


----------



## Smurf (10 Dic 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿4 años te parecen muchos años? ¿Tú qué eres, un niño rata de Forocoches, o directamente eres subnormal?



Jajaja 4 años te parece poco porque llevas 40 encerrado en tu habitación en una silla de ruedas.

Se hace hace más de 4 años, muchos más, no es nada nuevo cagalino.


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Giroud, 1'93 m., mete gol de cabeza a la defensa inglesa. Ahora lo entiendo mejor.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Álvaro Morata, 1'90 m. Muy bien, Morata, dando la talla. 

Y Luis Tabique le quitó contra Japón. Un lumbreras, Luis Tabique.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> este lesbiano NWO NOM
> 
> joder es que ni tetas , pero que digo : ni pezones



Te la cruzas en un callejón y te penetra.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> menos samba y más trabajar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

El escándalo sexual de Olivier Giroud, el delantero que busca ganar el Mundial con Francia


Olivier Giroud vivió un episodio mediático que estuvo a punto de acabar con su carrera y su matrimonio.




okdiario.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Dic 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Yo es la primera vez que lo veo... ¿Se ha puesto de moda hace poco, o qué?



klopp


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> este lesbiano NWO NOM
> 
> joder es que ni tetas , pero que digo : ni pezones



Pon esas porquerías en spoiler, hostias.


----------



## petro6 (10 Dic 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


>



Que asco me dan esos dos...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo soy magrebí , magrebí, magrebí.
> 
> Se escucha ahora mismo en las calles catalanas.




Que viva Marruecos ¡¡¡¡
Que viva Marruecos ¡¡¡¡
Que viva Marruecos ¡¡¡¡
Marruecos la mejor
En las tardes soleadas de Melilla
La gente aclama al Moha con fervor
Y él saluda paseando a su barbilla
Con esa gracia de moro ganador
La mezquita con sus gritos vibra ya
Y empieza nuestra fiesta El Ramadán ¡¡¡¡¡

Por eso se oye este refrán
¡Que viva Marruecos!
Y siempre lo recordarán
¡Que viva Marruecos!
Los paisa cantan con ardor
¡Que viva Marruecos!
La vida tiene otro sabor
Marruecos la mejor ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

Chimpún...


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Moros, negros y panchos,
que puto asco.

Croacia necesita ganar su primer mundial,
a muerte con Croacia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> menos samba y más trabajar



Hombre, no creo que a Ronaldinho le haya ido mal sin trabajar.


----------



## petro6 (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Moros, negros y panchos,
> que puto asco.
> 
> Croacia necesita ganar su primer mundial,
> a muerte con Croacia.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Croacia y Marruecos estaban en el grupo F. Lo que estará pensando Bélgica


----------



## Manteka (10 Dic 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


>



No me quiero imaginar el postpartido en las calles de París con un apagón.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> este lesbiano NWO NOM
> 
> joder es que ni tetas , pero que digo : ni pezones



No, a esta no le han dado ninguno de fase ko. El de final siempre ha pitado a alguno.

Yo a esta o una tia le veo en el aprtido del 3º puesto, como ya dije hace unas semanas


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2022)

La siguiente enculada va a ser al Liverpool, ingleses.


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Moros, negros y panchos,
> que puto asco.
> 
> Croacia necesita ganar su primer mundial,
> a muerte con Croacia.




La verdad es que sería la hostia ver ganar a Croacia y que los demás se queden flipando.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> La verdad es que sería la hostia ver ganar a Croacia y que los demás se queden flipando.



No es tan raro que ganen a Argentina,

a Francia si es más difícil.


----------



## Mr.Foster (10 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El tuyo y el de todas las personas de bien



No sorprende, son TRAIDORES de pura cepa.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No, a esta no le han dado ninguno de fase ko. El de final siempre ha pitado a alguno.
> 
> Yo a esta o una tia le veo en el aprtido del 3º puesto, como ya dije hace unas semanas



La final es ,muy probablemente para Michael Oliver.

De los 4 árbitros de Cuartos es el único que no ha tenido "jaleo".

En una semifinal pondrán a Orsato seguro. Y a Turpin le van a joder vilmente, salvo que le den el 3º-4º puesto, aunque lo dudo.


----------



## Manteka (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No es tan raro que ganen a Argentina,
> 
> a Francia si es más difícil.



No es tan descabellado. En semifinales pueden ganar a Argentina y en la final a Marruecos.


----------



## Smurf (10 Dic 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> No sorprende, son TRAIDORES de pura cepa.



Tú de qué país pancho eres pedazo de sacomierda.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> 1) No es tan raro que ganen a Argentina,
> 
> 2) a Francia si es más difícil.



1) para mi sería bastante raro, sinceramente ... No he visto jugar a ningún equipo mejor que a los Messy boys, aunque la pueden cagar claro

2) igual que 1) bastante raro, pero no más


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No es tan raro que ganen a Argentina,
> 
> a Francia si es más difícil.




Una final Croacia-Francia sería la hostia. 
Francia es más fuerte, pero ver a dos europeos en la final significa no moromierdas marroquíes en la final (de la selección francesa es inevitable). 
Aunque noe importaría que Argentina llegue a la final y gane. 

Yo es que más que por fútbol, que lo detesto, es por cuestiones morales y étnicas. 

Mi odio a Marruecos es infinito. Antes prefiero ver a los argentinos celebrar en Buenos Aires, a franceses en París a Croatas en Zagreb, que a moros festejando en España.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Francia 2.10
Argentina 2.75
Croacia 8
Marruecos 10

Esas son las cuotas ahora mismo. Puede que mañana se ajusten un poco, pero ...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

¿alguien ve los 100 millones o mas que piden por bellingham?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Francia 2.10
> Argentina 2.75
> Croacia 8
> Marruecos 10
> ...




supongo que los 2.75 de argentina es porque la organizacion del mundial quiere que lo ganen 

porque si es por futbol.... las otras 3 selecciones son mejores


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


>



La raza Blanca se ha ponzonyado y esta en déclive


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Una cosa es lo que os gostaría. Pero en lo que es fúmbol, tendrá que ser final Argentina y Francia

Yo prefiero ver esa final a cualquier otra.

Y no tengo preferencia. Que gane el fúmbol


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo soy magrebí , magrebí, magrebí.
> 
> Se escucha ahora mismo en las calles catalanas.



La nova Catalunya, la que sonaban Calahan y el actor secundario


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)

Pepe se rompe el brazo y estalla: “Es inadmisible un árbitro argentino en nuestro partido...”


El central portugués se quejó de la designación de Facundo Tello por ser argentino, uno de los países clasificados ya para semifinales.




as.com


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> 1) para mi sería bastante raro, sinceramente ... *No he visto jugar a ningún equipo mejor que a los Messy boys*, aunque la pueden cagar claro
> 
> 2) igual que 1) bastante raro, pero no más


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Dic 2022)

Mis apoyos a Marruecos y Croacia para que ganen los que quiero que ganen

He apoyado a Portugal y los piratas y me ha salido por la culata. Dia de mierda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Dic 2022)

la perfida albion se hundio moralmente tras fallar el penal el roberto soldado ingles


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Dic 2022)

La que se va a liar el miércoles.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2022)

Compañeros!!!

A sido.un día histórico!!!!!!


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (10 Dic 2022)

Da miedo


----------



## hightower (10 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Nunca ha sucedido, la mísma final en dos mundiales consecutivos.



Argentina Alemania 86/90


----------



## Mr.Foster (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Compañeros!!!
> A sido.un día histórico!!!!!!



SIDA es lo que tenía la zorra de tu madre luego de voltearse 25 senegaleses por día.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (10 Dic 2022)

Pues que queréis que os diga, o se juntan todos los astros con Croacia y vuelve a ganar a penaltis y a Marruecos se planta el profeta en el campo y consigue que no le marquen un gol la delantera francesa, o tenemos una final Francia-Argentina.

Tener una final Marruecos-Croacia ya seria excesivamente Paco.

Yo acabare apoyando a Argentina, porque a los gabachos no les perdono el robo en el último partido que jugamos. Y lo siento pero apoyar al futbol de Croacia o Marruecos, pues es que no. Y ojo que nada a objetar a la forma de Marruecos o Croacia, utilizan sus armas y les está saliendo bien, pero un futbol que se basa en esperar a los penaltis (Croacia) o meter el autobús y que se la rifen un par de jugadores (Marruecos) pues como que no.

Hoy el partido de Francia-Inglaterra ha sido muy divertido, el de España-Marruecos aburrió hasta a las ovejas. Seamos claro, el futuro del futbol para que enganche a los jovenes y a los aficionados son partidos como el Francia-Inglaterra o el Holanda-Argentina.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



quién por ejemplo ?


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Una cosa es lo que os gostaría. Pero en lo que es fúmbol, tendrá que ser final Argentina y Francia
> 
> Yo prefiero ver esa final a cualquier otra.
> 
> Y no tengo preferencia. Que gane el fúmbol



No tengo claro que Argentina le gane a Croacia.


----------



## Feriri88 (10 Dic 2022)

Football isn't coming home. La putapenica historia inglesa en los mundiales y las Euros


1996 la Euro se celebra en Inglaterra. Tras 30 años desde el su último mundial el fútbol vuelve a casa. Esta canción se convierte en un himno. Ya esta bien de lamentaciones, esta vez si 26 años después los originales vuelven a grabarlo tema. Campeones femeninos, cuartos en Rusia, segundos en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (10 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Da miedo



Pazuzu habita en él


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Yo acabare apoyando a Argentina, porque a los gabachos no les perdono el robo en el último partido que jugamos. Y lo siento pero apoyar al futbol de Croacia o Marruecos, pues es que no. Y ojo que nada a objetar a la forma de Marruecos o Croacia, utilizan sus armas y les está saliendo bien, pero un futbol que se basa en esperar a los penaltis (Croacia) o meter el autobús y que se la rifen un par de jugadores (Marruecos) pues como que no.



El fútbol internacional es lo que tiene, como los equipos no están conjuntados pasan cosas inusitadas. Salvo que le tengas una filia o una fobia al país que no tenga nada que ver con el fútbol, a mí no me entra en la cabeza ir con Francia contra Marruecos o con Argentina contra Croacia.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Qué lujo el principito. Lo mismo se mete en unas semis de ermondial que le ves defendiendo contra cualquier equipo de La Lija como el que más.


----------



## Roedr (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No tengo claro que Argentina le gane a Croacia.



Tengo claro que Croacia es un mejor país que Argentina.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> quién por ejemplo ?



las otras 3 semifinalistas para empezar
y siguiendo con otras como Brasil, inglaterra , ...


----------



## Roedr (10 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo soy magrebí , magrebí, magrebí.
> 
> Se escucha ahora mismo en las calles catalanas.



Enjoy.


----------



## napalm33 (10 Dic 2022)

Antisocialista dijo:


> _Los anti Argentina la tienen adentroooo
> _



lleva tus mierditas a taringa


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No tengo claro que Argentina le gane a Croacia.




una de las pocas cosas sensatas que has dicho en estos ultimos dias


----------



## zapatitos (10 Dic 2022)

El miércoles por lo que veo es la final anticipada de la Copa de África.

Saludos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No tengo claro que Argentina le gane a Croacia.



Yo pondría a Correa


----------



## Sanctis (10 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Qué lujo el principito. Lo mismo se mete en unas semis de ermondial que le ves defendiendo contra cualquier equipo de La Lija como el que más.











"Dejalo, es SOLO MIO".


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Angelito Correa está curtido en mil batallas y desquicia a los defensas. Sabe cómo revolverse y darse la vuelta en el área y encuentra siempre alguna


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## ravenare (10 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Angelito Correa está curtido en mil batallas y desquicia a los defensas. Sabe cómo revolverse y darse la vuelta en el área y encuentra siempre alguna



Colchoneta animando a sus colchones . Menino Joao que tal? Una zurraspa que pasará al olvido en la historia del fútbol. Colchonetas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Colchoneta animando a sus colchones . Menino Joao que tal? Una zurraspa que pasará al olvido en la historia del fútbol. Colchonetas.



Menino dando lecciones de fúmbol. Tus golden pipi cacas deberían tomar nota.


----------



## Rextor88 (10 Dic 2022)

Mundial amañado a favor de los moros, nadie con dos dedos de frente se cree esta mierda.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> *las otras 3 semifinalistas para empezar*
> y siguiendo con otras como Brasil, inglaterra , ...



Marruecos también ? 

Argentina tuvo un pésimo inicio, pero desde entonces ha ganado tres partidos seguidos y el partido de Holanda. 
Ha sido el equipo que mejor progresión de juego ha tenido, en ataque estático es el equipo que más miedo mete, no he visto a ningún equipo del mundial jugar mejor en ataque con pocos espacios, Messi se lleva a los defensas porque le tienen pavor y deja espacios a los compañeros, y además hace el Messi, con los resultados que todos conocemos.
En defensa muerden con una presión en la mitad de su campo y la única forma de entrar es colgar balones como hizo Holanda al final del partido.
Es un equipo muy competitivo, hacen lo legal y lo ilegal para ganar, y no tienen dudas, y le echan todos los cojones y mala leche del mundo. Sólo veo a Francia en su camino porque tiene mucha calidad arriba, y una extraña confianza en si mismos, pero hoy les ha estado a punto de salir mal.
Pero hay que jugar la semifinal, croacia es un buen equipo y lo van a dar todo

Brasil está a su nivel en ataque por calidad colectiva, Inglaterra ni de coña ... y ambos se han ido ya a casa.

Yo no hablo de preferencias, hablo de la realidad, por decir que Argentina es mala no va a perder, me parece una niñería


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Qué mirás bobo, qué mirás
andá pashá


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

jajajaja


----------



## Le Truhan (10 Dic 2022)

Yo no tengo nada claro que Francia gane a Marruecos, pero nada claro. De hecho voy a apostar a favor de Marruecos, espero tener suerte y perder.


----------



## napalm33 (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2022)

Nadie tiene claro na. Pero vamos, si hay que hablar de fúmbol, yo diría Francia, luego Argentina, Croacia y los Cholomoros.


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No tengo claro que Argentina le gane a Croacia.




No estoy siguiendo este mundial, ¿Tan buena esta siendo Croacia? ¿O está siendo Argentina mala?


----------



## Edu.R (10 Dic 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Yo no tengo nada claro que Francia gane a Marruecos, pero nada claro. De hecho voy a apostar a favor de Marruecos, espero tener suerte y perder.



A Marruecos le dan más o menos un 20% de pasar. Contra España y Portugal era parecido, un poco más alto (25% o asi).

A Croacia le dan un 30%, más que el día de Brasil, que le daban un 15%, aprox.


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Dic 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Mundial amañado a favor de los moros, nadie con dos dedos de frente se cree esta mierda.




Qué casualidad que pase a semifinales un país moro contra tres países católicos y eliminen a las grandes selecciones históricas que se van quedando fuera. 
Un país moro que nunca ha ganado nada, va y gana en un mundial moro. 


Ya podéis rezar lo que sepáis antes de que el miércoles veamos a los moromierdas festejar en nuestro país. 

Es ya una cuestión de honor. 

Hoy los he visto festejar por las calles y me daban ganas de liarme a tiros, insisto, el fútbol me importa una mierda.


----------



## filets (10 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Ha sido ganar Francia y callarse los moros de mi barrio.
> 
> Llevaban dando por culo desde las 18:00.
> 
> El miércoles os quiero ver a todos cantar la Marsellesa.



Va a haber mas franceses apoyando a Marruecos que a Francia


----------



## Paddy McAloon (10 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Igual Era como las Moras que se recosen el cono antes de la boda.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285476



¿No eran las gitanas?


----------



## JAGGER (10 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> No estoy siguiendo este mundial, ¿Tan buena esta siendo Croacia? ¿O está siendo Argentina mala?



Tal vez Argentina esté un punto arriba, pero va a ser un partido muy cerebral y dadas las presiones eso favorece a Croacia. 
Creo.


----------



## LMLights (11 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Va a haber mas franceses apoyando a Marruecos que a Francia



No creas, la tirria que se tienen argelinos y moroccos es legendaria, y hay tantos o más argelinos que marroquís en francia.


----------



## vegahermosa (11 Dic 2022)

los ingleses como de costumbre a la hora de la verdad son tan marías como portugal o españa


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Dic 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Yo no tengo nada claro que Francia gane a Marruecos, pero nada claro. De hecho voy a apostar a favor de Marruecos, espero tener suerte y perder.



si Marruecos le gana a Francia, ya podemos cerrar el chiringuito e ir pensando quien ha montado esta farsa


----------



## kdkilo (11 Dic 2022)

muy buenos los morrocos la verdad


----------



## moromierda (11 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> @moromierda nicesitamo culos amego, istamos desenimado.
> Culos o goles amego



Yo prafere:


----------



## vegahermosa (11 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Pues que queréis que os diga, o se juntan todos los astros con Croacia y vuelve a ganar a penaltis y a Marruecos se planta el profeta en el campo y consigue que no le marquen un gol la delantera francesa, o tenemos una final Francia-Argentina.
> 
> Tener una final Marruecos-Croacia ya seria excesivamente Paco.
> 
> ...



en este extremo que gane el que deba de ganar, en condiciones normales deberia ser una final entre argentina y francia, los dos equipos con mas oficio y competitivos del torneo. argentina ha espabilado de las hostias pasadas y curiosamente en este torneo a messi le veo muy centrado, no necesita ser el fuera de serie del equipo y hacer todo, mas bien pasa muy desapercibido, tiene sus jugadas todavia por calidad pero el equipo gana mucho con ese oficio y garra y esa perreria. reconozco que me gusta esta version de argentina, me divierte verlos tan intensos y que no se arrugan o acojonan facilmente cuando les atacan.

otro ayer le marcan el gol en ese instante del partido y le pesa el alma para lo que queda de prorroga, lo mismo digo de croacia que los tiene cuadraos y lo mismo de francia que se sabe que tiene calidad a raudales para encontrar su momento del partido y terminar la faena.

en todo caso este mundial es para mi gusto de francia en un 80 por ciento, el resto son variables impredecibles.

con las dos balas que tiene por las bandas y el centro del campo tan poderoso fisicamente y que su delantero es un veterano en dinamica de gol con su seleccion, les veo perfectamente campeones.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Los morancos tienen un grupo, que no es poco. Saben bien cuales son sus muchísimas limitaciones y van en bloque sin compejos a aprovechar la suya. 

No tiene más micsterio, no hay que darle más vueltas.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Va a haber mas franceses apoyando a Marruecos que a Francia




Ya apoyo yo a Francia por esos incautos infieles que prefieren ir con los moromierdas. 
A menos que te refieras a las horas de moromierdas que habitan Francia y se hacen llamar "franceses" pero son eso, moromierdas.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (11 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo soy magrebí , magrebí, magrebí.
> 
> Se escucha ahora mismo en las calles catalanas.



¿Pero en catalán?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (11 Dic 2022)

Marruecos gana el mundial.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Morocos y Croatas tienen algo en común y es que son un grupo, funcionan como un bloque.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> No creas, la tirria que se tienen argelinos y moroccos es legendaria, y hay tantos o más argelinos que marroquís en francia.




Es que parecerá un derby. Los moros que habitan Francia son en mayoría argelinos, estos no pueden ni ver a marroquíes, que creo que son los paletos del Magreb. 
Entre ellos se llevan muy mal, creo que los argelinos están un pelín superiores a los marroquíes, algo más desarrollados, aunque no me refiero a si país, sino a la mentalidad (llevan más tiempo en Europa fuera de África). 

Se puede liar una buena en las calles de las grandes ciudades francesas, Paris o Marsella serán territorios comanche. 


El caso es que debe ganar ese partido Francia por deber moral.


----------



## vegahermosa (11 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El fútbol internacional es lo que tiene, como los equipos no están conjuntados pasan cosas inusitadas. Salvo que le tengas una filia o una fobia al país que no tenga nada que ver con el fútbol, a mí no me entra en la cabeza ir con Francia contra Marruecos o con Argentina contra Croacia.



a mi no me gustaria que francia o argentina eleven la copa del mundo, pero tampoco me haria ninguna gracia que tengan opciones marruecos o croacia, lo que nos ha costado a nosotros alcanzar una copa del mundo en color, como para que cualquiera la levante con menos esfuerzo, seria para tirarse por la ventana
prefiero que la gane francia, entre el mal menor, porque francia siempre fue una seleccion muy potente, como alemania. en europa el reinado todavia lo tenemos nosotros compartido con alemania y se nos puede tener algo mas de respeto por parte del resto, pero en un mundial no. y tuvimos que juntar el mejor talento de nuestra historia para conseguirlo. 
por contra francia siempre ha estado ahí.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Marruecos gana el mundial.




He tenido la misma pesadilla. 

Que asco ver a los moros festejar en las calles de España, hoy me he puesto hasta de mala hostia. 

Por favor que me equivoque, pero creo que pinta a que va a ganar Marruecos.

Por Jesucristo, quiera Dios que me equivoque.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (11 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> He tenido la misma pesadilla.
> 
> Que asco ver a los moros festejar en las calles de España, hoy me he puesto hasta de mala hostia.
> 
> ...



O Croacia. Final del mundial, Gol de un croata en el minuto 119 de la prórroga. Los moros lloran.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Para Francia, semifinales no es suficiente. Van a llegar a la final.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> O Croacia. Final del mundial, Gol de un croata en el minuto 119 de la prórroga. Los moros lloran.




Dios te oiga. Hágase.


----------



## eltonelero (11 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Marruecos gana el mundial.



En teoría de las cuatro selecciones, sería la última que desearia que ganara pero si lo pienso friamente, lo que a la FIFA le encantaría es tener una final Argentina-Francia o en su defecto Argentina-Marruecos pero ganando Argentina.
Asi que si ganara el mundial Marruecos sería una trolleada a la FIFA y un desprestigio para el mundial. Podría ser un revulsivo para hacer reformas en el furgol

Desgraciadamente lo de Croacia lo veo dificil.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


>



como se deshueva el cabrón del negroc


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Y espero que nos enseñen cómo se les hace goles a los morunos.


----------



## frankie83 (11 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> En teoría de las cuatro selecciones, sería la última que desearia que ganara pero si lo pienso friamente, lo que a la FIFA le encantaría es tener una final Argentina-Francia o en su defecto Argentina-Marruecos pero ganando Argentina.
> Asi que si ganara el mundial Marruecos sería una trolleada a la FIFA y un desprestigio para el mundial. Podría ser un revulsivo para hacer reformas en el furgol
> 
> Desgraciadamente lo de Croacia lo veo dificil.



Si el mundial está en Qatar, Marruecos es como si fuera anfitriona, ojo


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Ahí se va a ver si los mooracos son capaces de encajar un gol o si se derrumban


----------



## Edu.R (11 Dic 2022)

Lo de ganar 2 Mundiales seguidos... solo lo han hecho Italia (34 y 38) y Brasil (58 y 62). Francia podría ser el 3º pais que lo lograse.

3 finales seguidas es el récord logrado por Brasil (94, 98, 02) y Alemania (82, 86, 90).

Solo 8 paises han logrado ganar el Mundial, y 13 paises han logrado llegar a una final. Croacia o Marruecos podrían ser el 9º en ganar; y Marruecos el 14º en llegar a una final.

A semifinales (top-4): Marruecos es el pais 25º que lo logra. Solo EEUU en 1930 (3º) y Corea del Sur en 2002 (4º) lo habían logrado antes sin ser de Europa (18 paises) o Sudamérica (4 paises).


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Final Francia Croacia puede darse. Los croatas en el último capítulo le cascaron 3 goles a los argentinos sin piedac


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> En teoría de las cuatro selecciones, sería la última que desearia que ganara pero si lo pienso friamente, lo que a la FIFA le encantaría es tener una final Argentina-Francia o en su defecto Argentina-Marruecos pero ganando Argentina.
> Asi que si ganara el mundial Marruecos sería una trolleada a la FIFA y un desprestigio para el mundial. Podría ser un revulsivo para hacer reformas en el furgol
> 
> Desgraciadamente lo de Croacia lo veo dificil.




Hoy he leído que al emir de Qatar le gustaría que ganase Argentina, por su fijación con Messi.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Dic 2022)

Sería la hostia que Croacia ganara el mundial. De los pocos reductos de la moral blanca occidental intacta que quedan. 

Luca Modric es súper católico, como la mayoría de croatas en general. Es devoto de la Santísima Virgen y lleva la imagen de la Virgen en camisetas. 
Nuestra Señora interceda por la selección devota que tiene y se lleven una victoria.


----------



## eltonelero (11 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo de ganar 2 Mundiales seguidos... solo lo han hecho Italia (34 y 38) y Brasil (58 y 62). Francia podría ser el 3º pais que lo lograse.
> 
> 3 finales seguidas es el récord logrado por Brasil (94, 98, 02) y Alemania (82, 86, 90).
> 
> ...



Turquia no es Europa pero bueno, aceptamos Turquia como animal acuático...


----------



## Edu.R (11 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Turquia no es Europa pero bueno, aceptamos Turquia como animal acuático...



Ya, pero Turquía se clasifica via UEFA. Es como la URSS, se clasificaba via UEFA. UEFA = Europa a efectos futbolísticos.

Sudamérica: Chile fue 3º en 1962, el resto ya lo conocéis todos. La verdad es que en Europa está muchísimo más repartida la cosa, en Sudamérica... no.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Final Francia Croacia puede darse. Los croatas en el último capítulo le cascaron 3 goles a los argentinos sin piedac



opino que es la que se va a dar, : Croacia Francia


----------



## eltonelero (11 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Hoy he leído que al emir de Qatar le gustaría que ganase Argentina, por su fijación con Messi.



y la FIFA.
Quieren convertir al hormonado en una leyenda tipo Pelé o Maradona pero claro, si no gana al menos un mundial se les jode el montaje


----------



## eltonelero (11 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya, pero Turquía se clasifica via UEFA. Es como la URSS, se clasificaba via UEFA. UEFA = Europa a efectos futbolísticos.
> 
> Sudamérica: Chile fue 3º en 1962, el resto ya lo conocéis todos. La verdad es que en Europa está muchísimo más repartida la cosa, en Sudamérica... no.



si, es cierto...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo de ganar 2 Mundiales seguidos... solo lo han hecho Italia (34 y 38) y Brasil (58 y 62). Francia podría ser el 3º pais que lo lograse.
> 
> 3 finales seguidas es el récord logrado por Brasil (94, 98, 02) y Alemania (82, 86, 90).
> 
> ...



¿ sabes porque Portugal no ha ganado nunca un mundial ? Porque CR sigue estando vivo, si un país campeón tiene ilusión y equipo para ganar y CR monta el numerito de princeso en vez de arrimar el hombro, lo linchan por gilipollas


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> opino que es la que se va a dar, : Croacia Francia



Veo esa semifinal más compensada. En la otra, si cae Francia, que nos pille a todos confesaos


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> ¿ sabes porque Portugal no ha ganado nunca un mundial ? Porque CR sigue estando vivo, si un país campeón tiene ilusión y equipo para ganar y CR monta el numerito de princeso en vez de arrimar el hombro, lo linchan por gilipollas



Esa es la importancia de un grupo. No se puede ir así a ermondial. Ni Cr7 ni leches. Un Pepe vale, pero no mividitas raras, las justas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Portugal tiene equipazo pero estaban todos mu serios. Francia están de risas siempre y tienen otro ritmo, dejan que fluya el fúmbol y luego resuelven situaciones porque tienen calidaj de sobra además.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

A marruecos se les gana dejando que jueguen, no quedándote la posesió y desquiciándote en las contras. Dejas que fluya el fumbol y que se animen, impidiéndoles las contras, pero que muevan sus murallas y luego les perforas la portería y se derrumban.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2022)

Como van esas oraciones a ala antes de iros a dormir compañeros?


----------



## LorbrinTitan (11 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> este lesbiano NWO NOM
> 
> joder es que ni tetas , pero que digo : ni pezones



Eres tonto?
Eres moro?

Si te pones a faltar que al menos sea con gracia y porque se lo merezca.
A veces dais mensajes de rabia gratuita que sólo demuestran ignorancia y complejos, propios de marginados sociales de barriada.

Un saludo.


----------



## Patatas bravas (11 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Portugal tiene equipazo pero estaban todos mu serios. Francia están de risas siempre y tienen otro ritmo, dejan que fluya el fúmbol y luego resuelven situaciones porque tienen calidaj de sobra además.



+1


----------



## Madrid (11 Dic 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> MALVINAS...
> Borrico hispano, vuelve a tu noria, abres la boca y solo cagas...



Perdón, olvidé que se llaman Falkland. 

Cago en el pecho y preño el alma a idiotas profesionales como sois los argentinos.


----------



## LorbrinTitan (11 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Qué casualidad que pase a semifinales un país moro contra tres países católicos y eliminen a las grandes selecciones históricas que se van quedando fuera.
> Un país moro que nunca ha ganado nada, va y gana en un mundial moro.
> 
> 
> ...



Cierto totalmente, llevo pensando eso desde que nos ganó, se va confirmando.
Y curioso lo del mafioso Rubiales cuando dijo lo de que "Marruecos juega en casa"..., por ser moros, ojo que puede tener mucha lectura.


----------



## LorbrinTitan (11 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> He tenido la misma pesadilla.
> 
> Que asco ver a los moros festejar en las calles de España, hoy me he puesto hasta de mala hostia.
> 
> ...



Además que son guarrísimos o guarriSimios. 

Intentarán sobre todo restregárnoslo para joder, debido a lo que aman España, su aprecio, amabilidad, gratitud, pero la tele te dirá que son hermanísimos y que sólo están muy alegres(reventándolo todo).

Será el Unite the world y Respect de la FIFA, muy multiculti todo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Dic 2022)

LorbrinTitan dijo:


> Cierto totalmente, llevo pensando eso desde que nos ganó, se va confirmando.
> Y curioso lo del mafioso Rubiales cuando dijo lo de que "Marruecos juega en casa"..., por ser moros, ojo que puede tener mucha lectura.




Que le van a dar la victoria a los putos moromierdas está cantado. Sólo es posible que queden eliminados con un milagro de Dios. De nuestro Dios, claro.

Acabo de ver esto. 



 


Es muy muy cantoso.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Dic 2022)

LorbrinTitan dijo:


> Además que son guarrísimos o guarriSimios.
> 
> Intentarán sobre todo restregárnoslo para joder, debido a lo que aman España, su aprecio, amabilidad, gratitud, pero la tele te dirá que son hermanísimos y que sólo están muy alegres(reventándolo todo).
> 
> Será el Unite the world y Respect de la FIFA, muy multiculti todo.





Odian a España y sin embargo de aquí no los echas. 

Muerte y destrucción a los putos moros. No hay otra solución con esa raza infecta.


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿No eran las gitanas?



Las Moras tambien, es una de las cirugias mas populares de hecho aqui en Francia lo de coserse el conyo antes de la boda


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (11 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


>


----------



## JAGGER (11 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Sería la hostia que Croacia ganara el mundial. De los pocos reductos de la moral blanca occidental intacta que quedan.
> 
> Luca Modric es súper católico, como la mayoría de croatas en general. Es devoto de la Santísima Virgen y lleva la imagen de la Virgen en camisetas.
> Nuestra Señora interceda por la selección devota que tiene y se lleven una victoria.



Por más que la señora se toque el coño nosotros hemos colocado a Pancho en Roma y va a redireccionar los impulsos hacia los sagrados pieses del combinado argentino porque Pancho es nuestro hijo de puta.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Por más que la señora se toque el coño nosotros hemos colocado a Pancho en Roma y va a redireccionar los impulsos hacia los sagrados pieses del combinado argentino porque Pancho es nuestro hijo de puta.




Grosero. 

Pancho es un caballo de Troya masón y endiosado, habla mejor y con más respeto, no sea que te arrepientas de tus palabras.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Odian a España y sin embargo de aquí no los echas.
> 
> Muerte y destrucción a los putos moros. No hay otra solución con esa raza infecta.



Hasta que no entendais que el traidor va antes que el enemigo...


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Dic 2022)

Hasta los alemanes ya están diciendo que son los marroquíes y no los franceses los que la están liando. A ver si Europa abre los ojos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Hasta que no entendais que el traidor va antes que el enemigo...




Europa está pagando caro ser tan blanda.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Dic 2022)

Parece ser que los italianos de Verona no han tolerado que los marroquíes celebren en sus calles.


----------



## DCLXVI (11 Dic 2022)

CROACIA es el único país europeo que había en liza en cuartos de final. No debería de haber dudas sobre por quien tener alguna simpatía en este circo.


----------



## JAGGER (11 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Grosero.
> 
> Pancho es un caballo de Troya masón y endiosado, habla mejor y con más respeto, no sea que te arrepientas de tus palabras.



Escribo como se le canta a mi sagrado ojete.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Escribo como se le canta a mi sagrado ojete.




Pues eres bastante gilipollas. 


Saludos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (11 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Pues eres bastante gilipollas.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



De gilipollas y con diferencia es mezclar fútbol y religión. Es el non plus ultra de la gilipollez.


----------



## FeiJiao (11 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> los mejicanos son los mejores del mundo en tacos, enchiladas, burritos etc ( los usanos hacen versiones smith de mierda de todo eso ) y en narcotráfico, no los saques de ahí



Y de forma analogica los ingleses son los mejores creando musica pop y rock. Tampoco los saques de ahi.

Música - ¿Qué fue del Britpop?.


----------



## FeiJiao (11 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Sería la hostia que Croacia ganara el mundial. De los pocos reductos de la moral blanca occidental intacta que quedan.
> 
> Luca Modric es súper católico, como la mayoría de croatas en general. Es devoto de la Santísima Virgen y lleva la imagen de la Virgen en camisetas.
> Nuestra Señora interceda por la selección devota que tiene y se lleven una victoria.




Seria lo mas justo, si logran vencer a Argentina. Estuvieron a nada de lograrlo en 2018. Ya es su hora.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Dic 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Seria lo mas justo, si logran vencer a Argentina. Estuvieron a nada de lograrlo en 2018. Ya es su hora.




Que gane el mejor, yo no entiendo mucho, pero sería bonito ver a Croacia ganara el mundial. 

Lo que sea, con tal de que los moromierdas pierdan. Pero creo que le van a regalar el mundial a los putos moros.


----------



## Glokta (11 Dic 2022)

Vaya mundial, ostia puta. Luka Modric guía y muestra el camino


----------



## xilebo (11 Dic 2022)

Nos invanden los moritos


----------



## tz96 (11 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Vaya mundial, ostia puta. Luka Modric guía y muestra el camino



Croacia tiene como mucho un buen mediocampo con Luka.

Argentina tienee un mejor nivel como equipo. Que si, que perdieron contra Arabia Saudita pero por pura suerte


----------



## Suprimo (11 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Nos invanden los moritos



He visto de pvtas con menos rastro tras un servicio, del pís te lo crees, pero lo del maraca de Unidac Editorial es para nota, no venden una pvta mierda pero lo de ir mañana a por la "prensa" es de boicot directamente aunque estés medio gagá


----------



## Glokta (11 Dic 2022)

tz96 dijo:


> Croacia tiene como mucho un buen mediocampo con Luka.
> 
> Argentina tienee un mejor nivel como equipo. Que si, que perdieron contra Arabia Saudita pero por pura suerte



Solo Luka Modric puede arreglar esta inmundicia de mundial


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Dic 2022)

tz96 dijo:


> Croacia tiene como mucho un buen mediocampo con Luka.
> 
> Argentina tienee un mejor nivel como equipo. Que si, que perdieron contra Arabia Saudita pero por pura suerte



Modric-Kovacic-Brozovic es un medio top, de lo mejorcito del Mundial. Gvardiol es una mala bestia y tiene 20 años, se va a pasar los próximos 15 años levantando Champions si elige bien su próximo equipo, y a día de hoy ya sería titular en Argentina sin despeinarse. Perisic es muy bueno también. Y el portero no creo que sea peor que el de Argentina.

Que sí, que son un país pequeño y van a tener huecos en la alineación, pero cuidadín con hacerles de menos cuando se han cepillado a Brasil, que tiene mucho más nivel que Holanda.

A Argentina ayer se la percutió el delantero del Besiktas, y hace tres días un negro australiano que es suplente en el Cádiz casi le empata una eliminatoria en el minuto 90.


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Dic 2022)

La cara del Mbappe cuando Kane fallo el gol


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Menudo drama que estáis montando. 

Final Argentina y Francia. 

uno de esos dos se va a llevar la estrellita. Es una lástima que se la lleven uno de esos porque toman distancia de estrellita. Asumidlo porque es lo más probable


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Si en lugar de combinaos pipi caca hubiéramos llevado un combinao paco normalucho y corriente, pero sin complejos, igual hasta nos habríamos metido en semis. Sin atracones de tosta ricas y sin llamar la atención, pero estaríamos ahí. Pero Koke no, que es del cholo, y Morata no, sólo un rato, que no es de los nuestros, a Llorente le pones en una esquina y que no se mueva...pues na.


----------



## frenlib (11 Dic 2022)

Final: Croacia vs África


----------



## tz96 (11 Dic 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> Final: Croacia vs África



si es asi...


----------



## Glokta (11 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Si en lugar de combinaos pipi caca hubiéramos llevado un combinao paco normalucho y corriente, pero sin complejos, igual hasta nos habríamos metido en semis. Sin atracones de tosta ricas y sin llamar la atención, pero estaríamos ahí. Pero Koke no, que es del cholo, y Morata no, sólo un rato, que no es de los nuestros, a Llorente le pones en una esquina y que no se mueva...pues na.



Si, Koke dice el avispado. 70 internacionalidades y nunca hizo nada. Morata que hace la convocatoria para que nadie le haga sombra. Y Llorente mas perdido que un guepardo en la Antártida


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (11 Dic 2022)

Con Croacia a muerte, por descontado. Los que se quejan de su juego que cojones queréis, que un país de cuatro millones se ponga a hacer "jogo bonito"...

Si no es Croacia, Francia, si no Argentina como mal menor, aunque aguantar a los boludos cuatro años sería muy jodido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

El fúmbol no ha evolucionao a nada de nada ni falta que hace, por mucho que os quieran convencer los chiflaos del pipi caca pa que os hagáis pajillas mentales y apartar a todos menos a los suyos. La única evolución del fúmbol es que ahora hay bidrio arbitrariedades CGI.



Glokta dijo:


> Si, Koke dice el avispado. 70 internacionalidades y nunca hizo nada. Morata que hace la convocatoria para que nadie le haga sombra. Y Llorente mas perdido que un guepardo en la Antártida



Koke no, projibido por decreto pipi caca, ni Morata, ni Llorente.

Gavi y pedris y chusquets por decreto pipi caca y el yerno y su primo y los canteranos y la cuota merengue. Con eso tenemos pa octavos que es el ocjetivo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

La selección está contaminá y los panfletos del Marca y el AS han conseguido que el combinao sea una batalla por meter ahí a los suyos. Apesta


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Ese es el motivo y no otro por el que hay que recomponer cada dos por tres y así estamos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Es que no me jodas, me están contando una pinícula en los panfletos del Marca y el AS de no sé qué tikitaka imaginario y me plantan ahí al Gavi y al Pedris por decreto. Uno lánzándose de cabeza a la rodilla del contrario y el otro perdido como un fastama por el campo. 

Pero Koke no, projibido, que es del Cholo


----------



## Antisocialista (11 Dic 2022)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Con Croacia a muerte, por descontado. Los que se quejan de su juego que cojones queréis, que un país de cuatro millones se ponga a hacer "jogo bonito"...
> 
> Si no es Croacia, Francia, si no Argentina como mal menor, aunque aguantar a los boludos cuatro años sería muy jodido.



Endofobico que prefiere una seleccion moronegra antes que a una blanca. Unete a la cruz roja y hazle felaciones a todo africano que se acerque


----------



## frenlib (11 Dic 2022)

La selección Ergaster debe perder.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Los que van con Croasia aquí es por Modric, que es del Madric y ya. Pero sobre todo porque no se lleven otra estrellita los boludos y franchutes y pongan distansia con La Coja. Na más. Si no tampoco animarían a La Coja desde el principio. A no ser que tuvieran a un Modric aquí, pero sólo tienen a cara ojal y ausencio que no les gusta ni a ellos.

Los de la farsa lo mismo, han metido ahí a to la familia culerda y que salga el sol por donde quiera.

que no os cuenten pinículas


----------



## Patatas bravas (11 Dic 2022)

Seré raro pero me gusta mucho cómo comenta Iker Casillas los partidos . Y me está pareciendo el mejor mundial de la historia .


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Si Modric fuera de marraquech, diríam lo contrario.


----------



## Sanctis (11 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Si Modric fuera de marraquech, diríam lo contrario.



Si Modric hubiera jugado en el Barcelona... yo creo que acabarían yendo con Francia los madridistas. Eso o se irían a la montaña apagando la tele.


----------



## Antisocialista (11 Dic 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Si Modric hubiera jugado en el Barcelona... yo creo que acabarían yendo con Francia los madridistas. Eso o se irían a la montaña apagando la tele.



A llorar al campo


----------



## Sanctis (11 Dic 2022)

Antisocialista dijo:


> A llorar al campo



Como Cristiano, no?


----------



## ravenare (11 Dic 2022)

Mandriles agarrándose a un clavo ardiendo con Modric. Es lo único que les queda para sentirse ganadores de algo. 

Ojalá gane lukita - Dijo el mandril.
Toma un plátano hijodeputa y no es lukita, es la vieja- Dijo la realidad .

Mandril y nada más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2022)

LorbrinTitan dijo:


> Eres tonto?
> Eres moro?
> 
> Si te pones a faltar que al menos sea con gracia y porque se lo merezca.
> ...



Con quién hablas compañero?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2022)

Compañeros buenos días!!!!
Amanece en tarrassa un nuevo dia!!!
Ahora bajaré a tomarme un refrescante cacaolat mientras respiro este ambiente de paz y concordia, viendo cómo pasean las felices familias magrebíes, como hacen la labor social de ayudar a los españoles a cambio de nada y sobre todo como su cultura liberal nos hace mejores aquí en tarrassa.

Por favor poned esto en vuestras redes sociales:


*#YoSoyMarroquiDeTarrassa*


----------



## The Replicant (11 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> #YoSoyMarroquiDeTarrassa



es ustec un farsante

como castigo quedará recluido en una celda donde una pantalla gigante irá retransmitiendo el España/Marruecos en bucle, tanda de penaltys incluida

hágase, cúmplase

taluecs


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> es ustec un farsante
> 
> como castigo quedará recluido en una celda donde una pantalla gigante irá retransmitiendo el España/Marruecos en bucle, tanda de penaltys incluida
> 
> ...




Buenos días compañero!!!!
Por favor no sea negativo, ahora lo importante de verdad es ayudar al pueblo magrebíes que tanto ha luchado por nosotros los españoles


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Dic 2022)

Dentro de lo que cabe, en términos de agenda 2030, es uno de los mundiales más sostenible en cuanto desplazamientos

Lo que no tiene sentido es lo viene en 2026



No sólo hacer miles de kilómetros entre partidos, sino que los estadios están a tomar por culo de las grandes ciudades

Ya pasó en 1994 que en vez del tradicional metemos a cada grupo en un par de estadios medianamente cercanos, los equipos jugaron durante la fase de grupos un partido en la costa este, otro en el midwest, otro en el norte,...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Dic 2022)

Tenemos por un lado morolandia del sur y morolandia del norte

Por el otro Argentina, que es un país católico (aunque últimamente derroído por las femilocas y los comunistas) el país del actual papa, un equipo bastante blanco. Posiblemente el único que se podría autoproclamar latino por ser la mayoría descendientes de españoles e italianos

Y luego croacia, católicos, cruzados, luchadores durante siglos contra la invasión sarracena y turca. Que ha mantenido sus raíces pese a convivir durante años con ortodoxos y musulmanes y con el comunismo. País no sólo antimoro, sino aliado de los Nazis y del duce

Pero como el fútbol no es política, seguro que gana el mejor


----------



## yimi (11 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Croacia y Marruecos estaban en el grupo F. Lo que estará pensando Bélgica


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Dic 2022)

Eso significaría que no habrá ninguna selección europea en la final?


----------



## mapachën (11 Dic 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Esto demuestra que hoy en día el fútbol es una mierda donde, una vez que los jugadores alcanzan un nivel determinado, ya apenas tienen margen de mejora para marcar la diferencia, y las selecciones que llegan a las semis de los mundiales son las que están más motivadas por su alto patriotismo, homogeneidad étnica, etc., que les dan ese pequeño plus que no tienen otras selecciones con más calidad, pero sin patriotismo ni homogeneidad étnica.



Lo que está jodiendo a los mejores equipos es la chorrada de los 5 cambios… que esto no es baloncesto jodrr… antes cuando los malos se cansaban es cuando les caía la panadera… ahora ya no se cansan… sacan carnaza fresca e ya.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenician (11 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días compañero!!!!
> Por favor no sea negativo, ahora lo importante de verdad es ayudar al pueblo magrebíes que tanto ha luchado por nosotros los españoles



Sobre todo en el 36...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Dic 2022)

Grupo C mundial de USA 1994

17.06.94 (14.05) Chicago, Soldier Field
17.06.94 (18.35) Dallas, Cotton Bowl
21.06.94 (15.05) Chicago, Soldier Field
23.06.94 (19.35) Boston, Foxboro Stadium
27.06.94 (15.05) Chicago, Soldier Field
27.06.94 (16.05) Dallas, Cotton Bowl


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Dic 2022)

Moros festejando la victoria por las calles de Madrid


----------



## TNTcl (11 Dic 2022)

El entrenador de Croacia es bosnio.

El entrenador de Marruecos es francés.

El entrenador de Francia es español.




El entrenador de Argentina es idiota.


----------



## Hyperion (11 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Compañeros buenos días!!!!
> Amanece en tarrassa un nuevo dia!!!
> Ahora bajaré a tomarme un refrescante cacaolat mientras respiro este ambiente de paz y concordia, viendo cómo pasean las felices familias magrebíes, como hacen la labor social de ayudar a los españoles a cambio de nada y sobre todo como su cultura liberal nos hace mejores aquí en tarrassa.
> 
> ...



*
#SeraMamadouOnoSera*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2022)

K lokurotehh 
Sigue la alegría magrebíes por las calles de Catalunya!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2022)

Se estima que más de 5000 españolas fueron fecundadas en la celebración tras el partido contra España...

Se reportan 9000 fecundaciones tras la victoria contra Portugal....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Dentro de lo que cabe, en términos de agenda 2030, es uno de los mundiales más sostenible en cuanto desplazamientos
> 
> Lo que no tiene sentido es lo viene en 2026
> 
> ...



EN BRASIL 2014 pusieron una sede en el puto amazonas y a muchas selecciones jugando ahi al azar...


----------



## eltonelero (11 Dic 2022)

No le deis muchas vueltas va a ser un susto o muerte excepto si gana Croacia... 
Gane quien gane va a dar o mucho asco, bien muchisimo asco o ganas de vomitar según el caso


----------



## yimi (11 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> No le deis muchas vueltas va a ser un susto o muerte excepto si gana Croacia...
> Gane quien gane va a dar o mucho asco, bien muchisimo asco o ganas de vomitar según el caso



Francia: Dan asco en general.
Morocco: 800.000 tenemos incrustados y más en camino, no se van ni con lejía.
Argentina: Si ya son insoportables ahora, no me quiero imaginar si lo ganan.


----------



## Topollillo (11 Dic 2022)

Que rabia me esta dando, jamás se ha visto tan fácil ganar el mundial, los italoargentinos van camino de ganarlo, me niego a pensar que España tiene peor equipo, lo que no tiene es ayuda de los arbitros, en el partido contra Holanda, dos como mínimo debieron ser expulsados del lado italoargentino, el del balonazo al banquillo sería de roja en la liga española.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (11 Dic 2022)

El peor Mundial en la historia del futbol.


----------



## The Replicant (11 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Que rabia me esta dando, jamás se ha visto tan fácil ganar el mundial, los italoargentinos van camino de ganarlo, me niego a pensar que España tiene peor equipo, lo que no tiene es ayuda de los arbitros, en el partido contra Holanda, dos como mínimo debieron ser expulsados del lado italoargentino, el del balonazo al banquillo sería de roja en la liga española.



van a hacer todo lo posible y más para que el puto enano hormonado levante la copa junto con toda la panda de macarras que lleva detrás

espero que Croacia pueda eliminarlos, si es asi, me pido la nacionalidad croata ya mismo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> El entrenador de Croacia es bosnio.
> 
> El entrenador de Marruecos es francés.
> 
> ...



Podías haber puesto que era italiano y el chiste no variaba


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Dic 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> El peor Mundial en la historia del futbol.



ese fue korea 2002 seguido de brasil 2014


----------



## eltonelero (11 Dic 2022)

yimi dijo:


> Francia: Dan asco en general.
> Morocco: 800.000 tenemos incrustados y más en camino, no se van ni con lejía.
> Argentina: Si ya son insoportables ahora, no me quiero imaginar si lo ganan.



El mal menor será el combinado africano ganando
Luego ya no se que sería peor si los insoportables boludos ganando o los segarrolandeses. Si ganaran los segarrolandeses sería una humillación general para todo el furgol europeo y podria ser un revulsivo pero joder, es que sería una locura tener a los follacabras del sur ganando un mundial. 
Los argentinos ganando con el hormonado serían insoportables por 40-50 años creyendose el alfa/omega del furgol... 

Que asco de mundial y lo que nos queda


----------



## yimi (11 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> El mal menor será el combinado africano ganando
> Luego ya no se que sería peor si los insoportables boludos ganando o los segarrolandeses. Si ganaran los segarrolandeses sería una humillación general para todo el furgol europeo y podria ser un revulsivo pero joder, es que sería una locura tener a los follacabras del sur ganando un mundial.
> Los argentinos ganando con el hormonado serían insoportables por 40-50 años creyendose el alfa/omega del furgol...
> 
> Que asco de mundial y lo que nos queda



Así es. Me gustaría que ganase Croacia, pero si no puede ser, que gane Francia.


----------



## TNTcl (11 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Podías haber puesto que era italiano y el chiste no variaba



Escarolio es muy bueno y Angeloti es un cacho de panetone.


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Dic 2022)

Me da igual quién gane mientras no se Hambrentina?


----------



## cebollo (11 Dic 2022)

A mi me extrañaría mucho que no ganara Francia. Es el mejor equipo con diferencia, quizá un error tonto de Upamecano o un gol de rebote les puede complicar pero lo normal es que ganen.


----------



## Bartleby (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Adelaido (11 Dic 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> La que se va a liar el miércoles.



En Valencia en el Guait tb hemos tenido una excelente intervención de los creyentes en la religión de la paz.

Tan pacífica ha sido su actuación que el portero solo tiene la nariz rota y algún otro que lo han dado de hostias en el suelo.

Obviamente, el éxtasis por el triunfo de Marruecos (nuestros hermanos y aliados preferentes) y la ira santa por ver cómo en un sitio la gente se emborracha, se abracen hombres y mujeres (arrur, sólo hombre con hombre o hombre con cabra) y frotan culo con culo, hace que el yihadismo @moromierda, ups perdón, la visión musulmana de la sociedad, haga acto de presencia.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Dic 2022)

vale la pena volverse a reir descojonar con esto


----------



## artemis (11 Dic 2022)

@Manero del éxito que nos habías vendido del Barcelona récord de mundialistas convocados al fracaso total, en semis cuantos quedan que sean de los fundamentales y estrellas en su nación?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Dic 2022)

españa italia de 2008,,mirar TIROS DESDE FUERA DEL AREA...cosa que lucho considera una herejia NOTESE QUE sustituyeron a iniesta y XAVI en la segunda parte


----------



## xilebo (11 Dic 2022)

*Una pena la despedida a una gran carrera*


----------



## Topollillo (11 Dic 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Es decir, pedazo bazofia hispana, la deuda de España con Argentina, según su minicerebro es de índole dineraria...?
> Lo felicito por su excelente conocimiento del pasado, los huesos de sus abuelos y bisabuelos felizmente enterrados ,en tierra argentina deben estar trinando al escuchar sus burradas.
> Así les está yendo...
> Pero Argentina es tan generosa que aún sabiendo lo poco que valeis les manda *toneladas de leche fresca y sana* con que vuestras mujeres se sacian y se llenan hasta reventar.
> ...



Cierra tu boca italoargentino de mierda, soís tan sucios como vuestros ancestros spaghettis.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se estima que más de 5000 españolas fueron fecundadas en la celebración tras el partido contra España...
> 
> Se reportan 9000 fecundaciones tras la victoria contra Portugal....



Me consta que los novios lvego invitaron a segarros


----------



## Sanctis (11 Dic 2022)

Tú eres más tonto que un zapato y no tienes ni puta idea de quienes son estos.

Deja ya de escuchar al Abascal que te cuenta que son poco menos que tus primos hermanos, porque están a un milímetro de un ecuatoriano y a eones de lo europeo.

Sal de tu casa.


----------



## xilebo (11 Dic 2022)

*La última vez que le veremos en streaming*


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (11 Dic 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> El peor Mundial en la historia del futbol.



Los antiguos griegos ya tenian una teoria sobre los peores mundiales de la Historia.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Ayer Bembapies no tuvo protagonismo, pero se dedicó a remar durante el partido. Eso me gustó, que tienen figurones pero que no están demasiado chiflados como para perjudicar al equipo por su protagonismo y no les importa remar para el grupo cuando toca. Lo están haciendo bien, hay que admitirlo. La importancia del grupo es clave en una selección.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Con Croacia a muerte, por descontado. Los que se quejan de su juego que cojones queréis, que un país de cuatro millones se ponga a hacer "jogo bonito"...
> 
> Si no es Croacia, Francia, si no Argentina como mal menor, aunque aguantar a los boludos cuatro años sería muy jodido.



Sip, ese sería el orden: Croacia-África-Hambretina-Moros. Tiene narices que África sea mi 2a opción.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Griezmann, es un lujazo. Tiene superclase y es el primero que se pone a remar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Croacia y Marruecos estaban en el grupo F. Lo que estará pensando Bélgica



Que la cagaron no preparando bien el partido contra los moros. A un mundial no puedes ir a especular.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2022)

Alegría por las ramblas!!!!!!!!


----------



## t_chip (11 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Escribo como se le canta a mi sagrado ojete.



!Lo que me voy a reír en cuanto os manden a casa con el enano hormonado llorando como la nenaza que es!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## t_chip (11 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> De gilipollas y con diferencia es mezclar fútbol y religión. Es el non plus ultra de la gilipollez.








//Iglesia Maradoniana\\ – iglesiamaradoniana.com.ar







www.iglesiamaradoniana.com.ar





Callate anda.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2022)

Bueno, ahora ala cosa está que la final ser aún Argentina-Francia, existen posibilidades de un Croacia-Francia y el escenario más extraño que sería un Croacia-Marruecos.... 

En la eliminatoria Magrebí nos da un poco igual y tal, en la otra yo creo que cualquier ser humano de bien apoya a Croacia.


----------



## t_chip (11 Dic 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> Final: Croacia vs África



El único de los 4 semifinalistas que no es tercer mundo es Croacia.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Se hace el grupo partiendo de una selección.
No se seleccióna según caprichos particulares


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2022)

A todo esto, los organizadores del mundial, que son los dueños del PSG, tendrán su final con su niño mimado (Messi) y su gran logro deportivo (Mbappe), con el villano de los tres (Neymar) pastando en Brasil y su liga y país enemigo (España) habiendo realizado el ridículo mundial ante la primera vez que una selección (Árabe) amiga de catar (Marruecos) accede a unas semifinales.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Dic 2022)

Una final Croacia-Francia sería genial, ganando Croacia por supuesto.


----------



## El amigo (11 Dic 2022)

طوبى لك أخي. نم بسلام ، علاء معك.




Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como van esas oraciones a ala antes de iros a dormir compañeros?


----------



## El amigo (11 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> He visto de pvtas con menos rastro tras un servicio, del pís te lo crees, pero lo del maraca de Unidac Editorial es para nota, no venden una pvta mierda pero lo de ir mañana a por la "prensa" es de boicot directamente aunque estés medio gagá



Así venden....


----------



## t_chip (11 Dic 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Es decir, pedazo bazofia hispana, la deuda de España con Argentina, según su minicerebro es de índole dineraria...?
> Lo felicito por su excelente conocimiento del pasado, los huesos de sus abuelos y bisabuelos felizmente enterrados ,en tierra argentina deben estar trinando al escuchar sus burradas.
> Así les está yendo...
> Pero Argentina es tan generosa que aún sabiendo lo poco que valeis les manda *toneladas de leche fresca y sana* con que vuestras mujeres se sacian y se llenan hasta reventar.
> ...



Al ignore, por asno, del que solo saldrás para reírme de ti en cuanto eliminen del mundial a la banda del enano hormonado.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

A semifinales han llegado 4 grupos. Un bloque, Un enjambre, unos lobos y la selección francesa. A dos partidos del final puede pasar cualquier cosita


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (11 Dic 2022)

*11/12/2022*
Catar 2022. ARG: única selección con 3 penalties pitados a favor y 0 en contra...

El atraco a CRO en semifinales ya está preparado. Apuesto por un atraco al estilo Champions League de la UEFA, el famoso *"pack Nou Camp": penalty a favor y roja a un rival* con el que tan bien le fue a Messi en su etapa culé.

*ARG, con Messi, mola en la final. CRO con Modric, NO*. Otro tema hubiese sido BRA, con Neymar, en ese caso igual hubieramos visto una semifinal limpia.

*La final va a ser ARG-FRA... Messi-Mbappé, ambos jugadores del PSG, propiedad de Catar.

E interesa que gane Messi... Mbappé es aún joven y ya ha ganado el Mundial. *


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Dic 2022)

Donatello se rie, los piratas están muy cabreados


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Griezmann es un descojone


----------



## Suprimo (11 Dic 2022)

La FIFA abre un expediente a Argentina por el partido contra Países Bajos y las sanciones asustan


Se describe el comportamiento indebido de jugadores y del banquillo albiceleste. La Federación Argentina presentará alegaciones, pero podría haber sanciones... como la de Messi




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## pandiella (11 Dic 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/made...-argentina-have-more-black-players-world-cup/


----------



## Otrasvidas (11 Dic 2022)

Pepe dijo, muy enfadado, tras acabar el partido, que el Mundial lo ganará Argentina. Me pareció muy sorprendente porque lo normal sería que hubiera dicho Marruecos tras manifestar su sensación de atraco ante Marruecos.


----------



## Can Cervecero (11 Dic 2022)

va a resultar el camino fácil hacia la final éramos los ibéricos. 
¿Les parará el Carlos Martel oscuro?


----------



## ArturoB (11 Dic 2022)

Leyendo comentarios de argentinos en las redes puedo decir tranquilamente que son los más subnornales y fanáticos que existen. Dan ascazo tremendo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Qué mirás, bobo
qué mirás
andá pashá


----------



## eltonelero (11 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> A mi me extrañaría mucho que no ganara Francia. Es el mejor equipo con diferencia, quizá un error tonto de Upamecano o un gol de rebote les puede complicar pero lo normal es que ganen.



Francia lo tendrá dificl si llega Hambrentina a la final ya que la FIFA y los organizadores del mundial está deseando que gane el hormonao.
Si no hay foto del hormonao levantando la copa este mundial será un mundial totalmente olvidable y pésimo excepto para los marroquís.
Asi que los hambrentinos tendran via libre con el juego sucio pero Africa du Nord no. 
La Francia NWO ya tiene sus dos mundiales y uno mas no sería muy remarcable. 

Si gana Argentina podrán sacar imagenes de los hambrentinos volviendose locos y todos los mass mierda sacaran la foto del hormonao con la copa a toda plana.


----------



## Snowball (11 Dic 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> El único de los 4 semifinalistas que no es tercer mundo es Croacia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Francia es un país del tercer mundo?

Entonces Ejpaña que es?


----------



## Snowball (11 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Francia lo tendrá dificl si llega Hambrentina a la final ya que la FIFA y los organizadores del mundial está deseando que gane el hormonao.
> Si no hay foto del hormonao levantando la copa este mundial será un mundial totalmente olvidable y pésimo excepto para los marroquís.
> Asi que los hambrentinos tendran via libre con el juego sucio pero Africa du Nord no.
> La Francia NWO ya tiene sus dos mundiales y uno mas no sería muy remarcable.
> ...



El comepollismo hacia Messi no conoce fronteras...

Hasta aquí, en la TV Suiza todo son alagos cada vez q toca un balón o da un pase...


----------



## eltonelero (11 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> El comepollismo hacia Messi no conoce fronteras...
> 
> Hasta aquí, en la TV Suiza todo son alagos cada vez q toca un balón o da un pase...



Llevan una decada intentando vender a Messi como una leyenda cuando lleva años arrastrandose por el farsa y su selección. Si no consiguen que gane el mundial adios operación de marketing.


----------



## Snowball (11 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Una final Croacia-Francia sería genial, ganando Croacia por supuesto.



Croacia le va a pasar como a Holanda en los 70...


----------



## mondeja (11 Dic 2022)

Si ya sabe que va a ganar Argentina hasta el que pica las entradas, no sé por qué seguís haciendo como si hubiera emoción.


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

El ejperimento de Bandura con el moñeco Bobo, sobre modelaje de agresividac en ñeños, es una base sientífica que debería alertar a to ermundial porque se está poniendo mu agresiva la movida y es un ejemplo nefacsto que ven to los ñeños y aprenden por modelaje. Hay que tomar cartas arbitrarias sobre el asunto del fúmbol


----------



## ArturoB (11 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Qué subnormales los argentinos con esa bandera que tiene de símbolo el sol de los Teletubbies.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (11 Dic 2022)

El sitio de Sarajevo


----------



## Ruycam (11 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Los piratas tulipanes se lo tenían merecido. Yo aún no olvido la final de Suráfrica, hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Grupo C mundial de USA 1994
> 
> 17.06.94 (14.05) Chicago, Soldier Field
> 17.06.94 (18.35) Dallas, Cotton Bowl
> ...



Si fuesen un poco listos, en 2026 podrían agrupar sedes para los grupos. El problema es que Canadá tendrá un grupo fijo, y ya te comes Vancouver-Toronto si o si.

Pero vamos, si agrupan Boston / New York / Philadelphia, Seattle /San Francisco / Los Ángeles, Dallas / Houston / Kansas City, Miami / Atlanta... no veo yo mucho problema.

El problema es como te toque un partido en Seattle y el otro en Miami.  Veremos si lo tienen en cuenta, y al menos no ponen grupos mezclando costa Este con costa Oeste.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

El otro día, viendo el partido de los argentinos y con la que se montó, con Mateu dando hezpestáculo empapelando, batalla campal, yo me meaba de la risa, porque se supone que el fúmbol es un juebo, un hezoestáculo, pero cuando estás metido en la película y tomas parte de la movida se te va la pinza demasiao y el hezpestador lo siente to eso a tope. Es tremendo


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (11 Dic 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/made...-argentina-have-more-black-players-world-cup/



Tengo una botella de champán reservada en la bodega para el día que un héroe ponga unas bombonas en la sede del WP


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (11 Dic 2022)

Antisocialista dijo:


> Endofobico que prefiere una seleccion moronegra antes que a una blanca. Unete a la cruz roja y hazle felaciones a todo africano que se acerque



A mis hermanos argentinos les deseo lo mejor y estare siempre agradecido por lo que hicieron por nosotros en los momentos difíciles... pero en fútbol, que al fin y al cabo es un juego, prefiero que no ganen, no por nada es que luego son muy pesados.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, una chorrada.

Mundial 2030: Hay 3 candidaturas.

España/Portugal/Ucrania
Sudamericana (Uruguay, Paraguay, Argentina, Chile)
MARRUECOS

Ojo con la tontería, que al final, aun siendo favoritos, más de una federación va a votar a Marruecos.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Croacia le va a pasar como a Holanda en los 70...




No sigo el fútbol, ¿Holanda perdió aquella vez?.


----------



## LMLights (11 Dic 2022)

LorbrinTitan dijo:


> Cierto totalmente, llevo pensando eso desde que nos ganó, se va confirmando.
> Y curioso lo del mafioso Rubiales cuando dijo lo de que "Marruecos juega en casa"..., por ser moros, ojo que puede tener mucha lectura.



Sin quitar mérito a MARRUECOS, que lo tiene, lo cierto es que a PORTUGAL le birlaron un penalty (centro interceptado con una mano, involuntaria seguramente, pero que cortaba una ocasión de gol, por lo tanto penalty).









Portugal explota: "No sé si le van a dar la copa ya a Argentina"


Pepe tuvo la ocasión más clara de Portugal para empatar ante Marruecos, en el acoso final de los de Fernando Santos al área de Bono. Y también fue protagonista en el postpartido, c




www.marca.com





No veo a Marruecos en la final, FRANCIA es muy superior, eso si que sería la hostia como sorpresa.



Lux Mundi dijo:


> Odian a España y sin embargo de aquí no los echas.
> 
> Muerte y destrucción a los putos moros. No hay otra solución con esa raza infecta.



Estás generalizando, los marroquís problemáticos son MENAS que van con filosofia destroyer y se la suda todo. Pero el responsable es el gobierno español, que los está metiendo permitiendo una invasión (reciben fondos de Bruselas).

Hay Moros bastante majos, educados y que se integran, y hay hordas de MENAS ensuciando nuestras calles y convivencia y eso es responsabilidad de la clase política.



rejon dijo:


>



La burla de OTAMENDI está justificada y provocada por los jugadores de Holanda. A ver si ahora los tulipanes mean colonia y son seres de luz.





__





La película del penalti de Lautaro


El partido de cuartos de final del Mundial de Qatar 2022 entre Argentina y Países Bajos tuvo de todo. Una sucesión de entradas feas, gestos obscenos y fuertes choques dialécticos a




www.marca.com


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Dic 2022)

Messi está en forma...pero tambien Modric.

Buen partido el que viene, sugiero a todos los foreros despojarse de forofismos y prejuicios, y disfrutar lo poco que queda de esta edición.


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Leyendo comentarios de argentinos en las redes puedo decir tranquilamente que son los más subnornales y fanáticos que existen. Dan ascazo tremendo.



Siempre fue así,
da igual si se habla de baloncesto, política o cine,
esa gente es idiota.

Realmente los que hay por aquí saben de sobra que están rodeados de gentuza, que son un pueblo de gitanazos,
pero son ultranacionalistas como el resto de panchos,
algo similar a los cagalanes indepen.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Dic 2022)

Los que entendéis de fútbol y no os gusta Argentina, por muy pesados que puedan ser, al fin y al cabo celebrarán su victoria en su país. 
Lo peor que tenemos con los moros es que celebran sus putas victorias en NUESTRO país, y en nuestro terreno. 
A mi me la pela que gane Argentina, pero prefiero ver a argentinos en su tierra celebrar que a moros celebrar en mi tierra, que luego empiezan con sus mierdas de al Andalus y demás chorradas. 

Lo importante ya es que Marruecos sea eliminado y se vayan a tomar por culo. 
Lo interesante será el miércoles, cuando se maten entre ellos en las calles de París o Marsella.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Sin quitar mérito a MARRUECOS, que lo tiene, lo cierto es que a PORTUGAL le birlaron un penalty (centro interceptado con una mano, involuntaria seguramente, pero que cortaba una ocasión de gol, por lo tanto penalty).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los españoles que reciben a los moros con brazos abiertos son tan traidores como los políticos que los han metido aquí.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

A mí lo que más me gusta de ermondial es Griezmann. 
Me parece delicatessen


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Leyendo comentarios de argentinos en las redes puedo decir tranquilamente que son los más subnornales y fanáticos que existen. Dan ascazo tremendo.



Son patriotas que quieren a su selección, lo expresan a su manera, no todo el mundo tiene que ser como te lo dicen los globalistas. La homogeneidad asquerosa europea, de gentes amorfas y posturetas de mierda me tocan los cojones. Los argentinos són auténticos, no tienen negrazos ni moracos en su equipo, conservan sus esencias. No como nosotros, que ves un partido de futbol de la mierda liga tongo española y da verdadero asco, ves el mismo público haciendo lo mismo que en la NBA o la NFL. Subnormales niñatos con el movil que no celebran, ni animan, ni nada, solo hacen el monguer en la grada.


----------



## JAGGER (11 Dic 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> !Lo que me voy a reír en cuanto os manden a casa con el enano hormonado llorando como la nenaza que es!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Posiblemente el martes. Pero el objetivo era estar entre los 4 mejores del mundo por 7ma vez. Estoy muy contento.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> No sigo el fútbol, ¿Holanda perdió aquella vez?.



Perdieron 2 finales seguidas. En 1974 contra Alemania y en 1978 contra Argentina. En ambos casos tuvieorn "mala" suerte de jugar contra el organizador la final.


----------



## Snowball (11 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> No sigo el fútbol, ¿Holanda perdió aquella vez?.



2 mundiales seguidos 

1974 y 1978


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

El centro llovidito de Griezmann ayer desde la banda para el remate de cabeza del 2-1 es pura delicatessen


----------



## Edu.R (11 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Posiblemente el martes. Pero el objetivo era estar entre los 4 mejores del mundo por 7ma vez. Estoy muy contento.



Que yo sepa, solo son 6 veces con esta. Argentina nunca ha perdido una semifinal, y ha llegado a 5 finales. ¿Cuál es la séptima?

Tiene delito que ni tu mismo sepas cuantas veces ha llegado Argentina lejos en los Mundiales


----------



## JAGGER (11 Dic 2022)

Glorioso fue como los criollos los sacaron a patadas


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, una chorrada.
> 
> Mundial 2030: Hay 3 candidaturas.
> 
> ...



Ese mundial va para Sidamérica,

no ves lo fanáticos que son?

ni un país pancho querrá que se celebre en España,

porque crees que ni Raúl ni Xavi tuvieron su balón de oro? 
por el voto pancho,
esos simios prefieren que lo gane uno de Uzbekistán antes que un español,

son como los países del este en Eurovisión que se comían las pollas unos a otros.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Perdieron 2 finales seguidas. En 1974 contra Alemania y en 1978 contra Argentina. En ambos casos tuvieorn "mala" suerte de jugar contra el organizador la final.



Es una escusa, me he dado cuenta con los años.

Tanto la RFA, como Argentina tenian equipazos repletos de talento. Tanto o más que los holandeses, no fueron injustas ambas derrotas. Tampoco lo fue la del 2010, por cierto.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> 2 mundiales seguidos
> 
> 1974 y 1978




Esperemos que Croacia tenga mejor suerte.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Perdieron 2 finales seguidas. En 1974 contra Alemania y en 1978 contra Argentina. En ambos casos tuvieorn "mala" suerte de jugar contra el organizador la final.




El organizador este años es morolandia...pobres croatas, de lo poco decente que queda en Europa.


----------



## sirulo (11 Dic 2022)

Porque tanto Interés mundial tras mundial en que gane la copa la cucaracha hormonada?


----------



## Edu.R (11 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ese mundial va para Sidamérica,
> 
> no ves lo fanáticos que son?
> 
> ...



No toca. 2026 es en América... FIFA suele rotar continentes y no repite dos seguidos. Para 2034 podría ser, pero China creo que está preparando candidatura. De hecho Marruecos es más favorita de lo que parece.


1994: América
1998: Europa
-----
2002: Asia
2006: Europa
2010: África
2014: América
---
2018: Europa
2022: Asia
2026: América


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Mirad el principín


----------



## Edu.R (11 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es una escusa, me he dado cuenta con los años.
> 
> Tanto la RFA, como Argentina tenian equipazos repletos de talento. Tanto o más que los holandeses, no fueron injustas ambas derrotas. Tampoco lo fue la del 2010, por cierto.



Nadie dice que fuese injusto, pero que el organizador lo hace "por encima de la media" es un hecho.

Salvo Catar, el resto de organizadores casi siempre tiene un plus compitiendo. España 82, por cierto, fue de las pocas excepciones en las que el organizador pasó sin pena ni gloria o al menos cumpliendo cierta expectativa.


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No toca. 2026 es en América... FIFA suele rotar continentes y no repite dos seguidos. Para 2034 podría ser, pero China creo que está preparando candidatura. De hecho Marruecos es más favorita de lo que parece.
> 
> 
> 1994: América
> ...



Se inventan nosequé del centenario y ya,

se inventaron Copas Amiérdica con chorradas del centenario,

y después las cuentan como títulos oficiales.


----------



## t_chip (11 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Francia es un país del tercer mundo?
> 
> Entonces Ejpaña que es?



El finalista no es Francia, es LA SELECCIÓN DE FRANCIA, y son todos puro tercer mundo.



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Snowball (11 Dic 2022)

sirulo dijo:


> Porque tanto Interés mundial tras mundial en que gane la copa la cucaracha hormonada?



Yo creo que existe una especie de think tank periodístico subvencionando por los ingresos de MESSI S.A. 

Ni más ni menos. Dinero compra voluntades


----------



## eltonelero (11 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Los que entendéis de fútbol y no os gusta Argentina, por muy pesados que puedan ser, al fin y al cabo celebrarán su victoria en su país.
> Lo peor que tenemos con los moros es que celebran sus putas victorias en NUESTRO país, y en nuestro terreno.
> A mi me la pela que gane Argentina, pero prefiero ver a argentinos en su tierra celebrar que a moros celebrar en mi tierra, que luego empiezan con sus mierdas de al Andalus y demás chorradas.
> 
> ...



Marruecos, salvo sorpresón se la ventilará Francia... 
Si llega a ser una semi Marruecos-Croacia no te quepa duda que harían pasar a Segarrolandia pero con Francia lo veo dificil.

Croacia vs Argentina tendrá que ganar Croacia de forma rotunda y aguantando todo el juego sucio al que los argentinos les van a permitir porque sino a la minima que puedan darle un penalty a hambrentina el arbitro va a decidir el partido


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Perdieron 2 finales seguidas. En 1974 contra Alemania y en 1978 contra Argentina. En ambos casos tuvieorn "mala" suerte de jugar contra el organizador la final.



he visto entera la final del 74, Cruyff provoca el penalty en la primera jugada de la final y luego con el 1-0 ya en el marcador se toca los cojones a dos manos durante todo el resto del partido, acaban perdiendo, bastante inexplicable todo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

El baile del príncipín frente a Mateu tarjetas


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Francia es un país del tercer mundo?
> 
> Entonces Ejpaña que es?



Si, es un pais del 3er mundo que parece ya una mezcla de Dakar y Argel.


----------



## feministaliberal (11 Dic 2022)

Jajajajaj no se podía saber


----------



## t_chip (11 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Posiblemente el martes. Pero el objetivo era estar entre los 4 mejores del mundo por 7ma vez. Estoy muy contento.



No mientas. Estáis que rabiais por ganar un mundial antes de convertiros en Uruguay,! que no va a volver a ganar uno jamás!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Marruecos, salvo sorpresón se la ventilará Francia...
> Si llega a ser una semi Marruecos-Croacia no te quepa duda que harían pasar a Segarrolandia pero con Francia lo veo dificil.
> 
> Croacia vs Argentina tendrá que ganar Croacia de forma rotunda y aguantando todo el juego sucio al que los argentinos les van a permitir porque sino a la minima que puedan darle un penalty a hambrentina el arbitro va a decidir el partido





Esperemos que gane Francia y ya la final que sea lo que Dios quiera, pero por lo menos ver a los moros fuera.


----------



## Snowball (11 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Si, es un pais del 3er mundo que parece ya una mezcla de Dakar y Argel.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1288522



Visita la costa Azul o Alsacia Lorena y me cuentas...

No toda Francia es Saint Dennis y ni los arrabales de París y Marsella

Pero aquí en el foro siempre queda bien seguir los mantras de turno


----------



## t_chip (11 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Glorioso fue como los criollos los sacaron a patadas



Habéis convertido el paraíso que era aquello cuando era parte de España en un estercolero tercermundista.

Vivid con ello.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Dic 2022)

Luego se preguntan porque usamos el término Letrinoamérica


----------



## Th89 (11 Dic 2022)

Si fuera croata iría vaciando las carteras, porque el atraco que se les viene va a dejar lo de Mateu en un cumpleaños.

Los follacabras han comprado el Mundial y también han decidido su ganador, salvo catástrofe cataclísmica la hormona va a levantar el Mundial.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> No sigo el fútbol, ¿Holanda perdió aquella vez?.



Si, en el 74 contra Emiratos arabes, la final.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (11 Dic 2022)

Va a pasar como con Corea en 2002...la broma ya duró hasta semis...ahí se acabó


----------



## t_chip (11 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, en el 74 contra Emiratos arabes, la final.



Fue contra Lietchenstein

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Visita la costa Azul o Alsacia Lorena y me cuentas...
> 
> No toda Francia es Saint Dennis y ni los arrabales de París y Marsella
> 
> Pero aquí en el foro siempre queda bien seguir los mantras de turno



La Costa Azul esta llena de viegos langostos del 68 y poca juventud.
Es un geriatrico y a pocos kms tienes el ghetto.
Alsacia Lorena esta en Vias de grand remplacement


----------



## Manoliko (11 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Posiblemente el martes. Pero el objetivo era estar entre los 4 mejores del mundo por 7ma vez. Estoy muy contento.



Si, los cuatro mejores del mundo junto a Maruecos.


----------



## Snowball (11 Dic 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Va a pasar como con Corea en 2002...la broma ya duró hasta semis...ahí se acabó



Lo dijimos algunos cuando el partido de Japón... Un equipo moro tenía que llegar lejos si.o si


----------



## Snowball (11 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> *La Costa Azul esta llena de viegos langostos del 68 y poca juventud.*
> Es un geriatrico y a pocos kms tienes el ghetto.
> Alsacia Lorena esta en Vias de grand remplacement
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1288559



Ergo me das la razón


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

La encerrona sería a francia en to caso. Una final con el combinao moruno petaría to los registros de audiensia de ese lado...

Os imagináis una final moruna contra argentinos?
Yo espero a Francia en la final pero en un partido de semis la presión es total y pueden pasar cositas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Supongo que tratarán de neutralizar a Bembapés, otra cosa es que lo consigan.


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ergo me das la razón



Estar rodeado de vejestales de 60 y pico anos no es vida, pero si eres un viego comprendo que te guste. Un lugar donde solo hay viegos es un lugar muerto, esa generacion de hijos de puta dejaron de tener hijos porque habia que disfrutar de la vida y por culpa de ellos se trajo a la maravillosa poblacion que hay ahora, ninguna pena tengo por ellos cuando Rachid y Mamadu les roban las cosas cuando esos viegos se van de crucero a contaminar el mar por la sexta vez Al ano.


----------



## Feriri88 (11 Dic 2022)

Todos a cantar la Marsellesa


----------



## JAGGER (11 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Si, los cuatro mejores del mundo junto a Maruecos.



Qué problema!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Va a pasar como con Corea en 2002...la broma ya duró hasta semis...ahí se acabó



Pues la broma les ha hecho meter a 3 de los suyos en semis.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es una escusa, me he dado cuenta con los años.
> 
> Tanto la RFA, como Argentina tenian equipazos repletos de talento. Tanto o más que los holandeses, no fueron injustas ambas derrotas. Tampoco lo fue la del 2010, por cierto.



Hombre, en la del 78 igual Hambretina ni debería haber llegado a esa final.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

sirulo dijo:


> Porque tanto Interés mundial tras mundial en que gane la copa la cucaracha hormonada?



Necesitan completar el relato de que es el mejor jugador de todos los tiempos, más toda la pasta que mueve el enano.


----------



## JAGGER (11 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La encerrona sería a francia en to caso. Una final con el combinao moruno petaría to los registros de audiensia de ese lado...
> 
> Os imagináis una final moruna contra argentinos?
> Yo espero a Francia en la final pero en un partido de semis la presión es total y pueden pasar cositas.



Francia le gana a Marruecos sin despeinarse.
El partido más disputado es Croacia-Argentina.


----------



## El amigo (11 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Griezmann, es un lujazo. Tiene superclase y es el primero que se pone a remar



Se está saliendo. Lastima que en las competiciones con sus clubs no esté tanto. Aunque me da que con el Atleti a poco que la cosa empiece a carburar le va a ir bien.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ese mundial va para Sidamérica,
> 
> no ves lo fanáticos que son?
> 
> ...



2 seguidos en América ni de coña. La favorita es España/Purtugal y la UEFA ya está consiguiendo votos para ello, incluso de la Conmebol siempre que la UEFA les apoye a ellos para 2034. Incluso Marruecos tiene más opciones que los sudacas.


----------



## elbaranda (11 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Jajajajaj no se podía saber



Asqueroso koletas


----------



## Manero (11 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> @Manero del éxito que nos habías vendido del Barcelona récord de mundialistas convocados al fracaso total, en semis cuantos quedan que sean de los fundamentales y estrellas en su nación?



Te parece poco tener a Dembele y Kounde con Francia, y a Abde esperando ahí para ser la estrella sorpresa de Marruecos en la semifinal. Que aunque está cedido al Osasuna Abde sigue siendo nuestro, que es una cesión sin opción a compra.


----------



## Manero (11 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Nos invanden los moritos



Normal que la prensa madridista se sienta identificada con Marruecos, porque juegan exactamente igual a como su querido Real Madrid ganó la Champions: Encerrados atrás esperando una contra milagrosa y con su portero parandolo todo, y con más suerte que un político con la lotería. 

Marruecos en este Mundial está usando el ADN del Madrid.


----------



## Feriri88 (11 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Francia le gana a Marruecos sin despeinarse.
> El partido más disputado es Croacia-Argentina.




N me jodas, que se despeinen a ver si luego... nunca se sabe y queremos una puta humillación mora


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Se está saliendo. Lastima que en las competiciones con sus clubs no esté tanto. Aunque me da que con el Atleti a poco que la cosa empiece a carburar le va a ir bien.



La lijas no tienen nada que ver con mondiales, hay sostenes y otras cosas. Es diferente. Las competisiones continentales tienen también sus peculiaridadecs, es un hezpestáculo diferente...son cosas diferentes. En un mondiarl se ven otras cosas, el grupo que es capaz de formar una selección a mí me parece lo más interesante.


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 2 seguidos en América ni de coña. La favorita es España/Purtugal y la UEFA ya está consiguiendo votos para ello, incluso de la Conmebol siempre que la UEFA les apoye a ellos para 2034. Incluso Marruecos tiene más opciones que los sudacas.



Lo que no entiendo es porque no hicieron una candidatura conjunta España/Portugal/Marruecos

Una par de sedes a Marruecos, un par de sedes a Portugal y el resto en España,

Quién no pinta ahí nada es Ucrania.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Lo que no termina de entrarles en la cabezona a los tarugos que nos montan el combinao aquí es que en ermondial lo que se pone sobre la mesa es un grupo. Aquí lo que tenemos es un par de panfletos montando gresca, chiflados con ideas disparatadas y paletos queriendo petar el combinao con sus cromitos de cluc. El único seleccionador que supo ver y dedicó su esfuerzo a dejar un grupo fue Luis Aragonés. 

No es algo sensillo y menos aquí que está petao de tarugazos y de cortijos, pero esa es la esencia de una selección que aspira a la cumbre. Es el grupo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porque no hicieron una candidatura conjunta España/Portugal/Marruecos
> 
> Una par de sedes a Marruecos, un par de sedes a Portugal y el resto en España,
> 
> Quién no pinta ahí nada es Ucrania.



Creo que algo hubo por ahí.


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Creo que algo hubo por ahí.



Antonio y la maricona estaban de acuerdo en ello,

algo pasaría en la sauna.









España ofrece a Marruecos presentar una candidatura conjunta con Portugal para el Mundial 2030


El rey Mohamed VI se ha mostrado "muy receptivo" a la propuesta de Pedro Sánchez




elpais.com


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Lo del tikitaka es puro márketins, pero es una idea a posteriori que jamás podría haber salido si no hay grupo. Como son unos tarugazos, siguen obcecaos con el pipi caca, que es nada de nada y con chiflados que se creen que están inventamdo el futuro y promesitas que amortizar y tonterías.


----------



## artemis (11 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Te parece poco tener a Dembele y Kounde con Francia, y a Abde esperando ahí para ser la estrella sorpresa de Marruecos en la semifinal. Que aunque está cedido al Osasuna Abde sigue siendo nuestro, que es una cesión sin opción a compra.



Dembele cuando ha jugado ha sido cambiado siempre, de hecho fue el único cambio que hizo Francia contra Inglaterra, quitarle de campo. Lo poco que ha jugado Kounde ha sido sobretodo de lateral, y el otro, suplente.... Este el la radiografía del éxito del farsa


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (11 Dic 2022)

Lo peor es que por el tikikaka habrán mandado a la obra a bigardos de 1,90 tipo Fernando Llorente que ahora vendrían bien, eso durante más de una década jajaja menudos figuras


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

A portugal le ocurrió algo parecido. Intentaron calibrar demasiado tarde. Debieron haberlo visto hace un año o dos. No se puedenser cobarde.

Aquí directamente se puso por delante de todo unas chifladuras insensatas, se subió a la nube a promesitas que no han demostrao y se condenó al jrupo.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (11 Dic 2022)

Se habla poco del entrenador de Portugal, Santos, pero es un crack... ha ganado una eurocopa y una nations league

Ha hecho más por el futbol portugués que nadie antes, posiblemente ha sido el mejor seleccionador luso de la historia


----------



## Sir Connor (11 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> Se habla poco del entrenador de Portugal, Santos, pero es un crack... ha ganado una eurocopa y una nations league
> 
> Ha hecho más por el futbol portugués que nadie antes, posiblemente ha sido el mejor seleccionador luso de la historia



Es tan crack que han perdido con Morocco


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (11 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Es tan crack que han perdido con Morocco



Con Marruecos han perdido muchos equipos, yo solo te digo que antes de este entrenador, Portugal no ganaba nada, y eso que tenía una generación de futbolistas mucho mejor (Figo Deco etc), que incluso llegó a ganar mundiales juveniles

Por esa regla de tres, el Sheriff Tiraspol es mejor equipo que el Madrid, porque le ganó en champions el año pasado (los únicos que lo hicieron creo)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> Se habla poco del entrenador de Portugal, Santos, pero es un crack... ha ganado una eurocopa y una nations league
> 
> Ha hecho más por el futbol portugués que nadie antes, posiblemente ha sido el mejor seleccionador luso de la historia




Si padre es magrebíe y su madre venezolana, eso explicaría muchas cosas. 

Su primer matrimonio fue con una congoleña.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (11 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si padre es magrebíe y su madre venezolana, eso explicaría muchas cosas.
> 
> Su primer matrimonio fue con una congoleña.



es ingeniero y tu forero de burbuja


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (11 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Luego se preguntan porque usamos el término Letrinoamérica
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1288530







__





Hilo para alegrarse de las derrotas hambrientinas en el mundial de jurgol (semis y final)


Hilo dedicado a @JAGGER




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (11 Dic 2022)

__





Después de leer los comentarios del forero argentino Jagger tras el partido de España, me paso al bando PRO-RUSO


@MCC @JAGGER @Edu.R Lo que leí en la guardería hace un par de días es lamentable, yo siempre tuve simpatías por Ucrania pero tras leer a este argentino pro-israelí, me paso al bando de las putinejas




www.burbuja.info


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

Que no soy ningún Enrique!


----------



## Vinicius Junior (11 Dic 2022)

Va a ganar Francia, no os flipéis tanto.


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Va a ganar Francia, no os flipéis tanto.



Lo mas probable. Sera Francia contra Francia 2.0


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (11 Dic 2022)

Que va a ganar el PSG el mundial coño, digo Francia

Nasser Al Khelaifi es jefazo en la UEFA, ejecutivo jefazo en BEIN la casa de apuestas 

El PSG está lleno de sponsors qataríes (Visit Qatar, Ooredoo, Qatar National Bank, Qatar Airways, Aspetar, beIN, Accor hottels)

La final será Francia contra Argentina o Croacia, pero ganará Francia

¿Se sabe ya quien es el árbitro de la final?


----------



## feministaliberal (11 Dic 2022)

Con que no ganen hambrentina o musulmania me conformo hasta con Francia a estas alturas


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Mahbes (11 Dic 2022)

Poderoso es....Don Dinero!!!!!. joder....parece que os habeis caido del nido!!!!.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

Otra demostración de lo que son los argentinos y porqué no deben ganar:









Sale a la luz una de las imágenes más deplorables del Mundial con Argentina involucrada


El vídeo se ha hecho viral al instante en redes sociales. Varios jugadores de la albiceleste empujan por la espalda a una persona de seguridad.




as.com


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2022)

La frase dermondial

_qué mirás, bobo_
_qué mirás, bobó
andá, andá pashá bobo, _
_andá pashá
_
pa la gloria o pa la condena definitiva del Messi


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2022)

Bueno compañeros, se va terminando el mejor mundial de la historia...

El mundial de las NO rociadas, NO mujeres, un posible asesinatillo a un periodista, sobornillos de FIFA, messias ganandolo por decreto.....

Que balance hacéis?.


----------



## Th89 (11 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Con que no ganen hambrentina o musulmania me conformo hasta con Francia a estas alturas



Es tristísimo, pero pienso lo mismo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2022)

Dónde quedan esos días de alegría en este hilo? 

Con España ganando a tosta rica??

Ahora solo nos queda para ilusionarnos nuestra amada marruecos.


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (11 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hombre, en la del 78 igual Hambretina ni debería haber llegado a esa final.



De todas formas era un gran equipo, hay que reconocer las cosas.

Yo llevo tragando mierda desde 2018 con Francia, la cual me causa un asco absoluto, pero reconozco que són buenos.


----------



## frankie83 (11 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> De todas formas era un gran equipo, hay que reconocer las cosas.
> 
> Yo llevo tragando mierda desde 2018 con Francia, la cual me causa un asco absoluto, pero reconozco que són buenos.



Buenos? Eso no es francia, eso es Africa, no representa a nadie


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (11 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dónde quedan esos días de alegría en este hilo?
> 
> Con España ganando a tosta rica??
> 
> Ahora solo nos queda para ilusionarnos nuestra amada marruecos.



Pues si, fueron momentos muy bonitos.

Comentando los partidazos y skills de Ghana y Senegal... hasta el @Pajarotto entraba a preguntar como habia quedado Chile.


----------



## frankie83 (11 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Va a ganar Francia, no os flipéis tanto.



Para eso que dejen de celebrar mundiales con nacionales supuestamente autóctonos y hagan un mundial de clubes. No creo que haya francés que sea orgulloso de su equipo actual.


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Otra demostración de lo que son los argentinos y porqué no deben ganar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguro que los provocó,

el de seguridad "odia" a los panchos como Fan Jal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> De todas formas era un gran equipo, hay que reconocer las cosas.
> 
> Yo llevo tragando mierda desde 2018 con Francia, la cual me causa un asco absoluto, pero reconozco que són buenos.



No digo que no. Un equipazo, pero sin ciertas ayudas no habría ganado. Y Fráfrica lo mismo. Nos pueden dar asco, pero son un equipazo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Para eso que dejen de celebrar mundiales con nacionales supuestamente autóctonos y hagan un mundial de clubes. No creo que haya francés que sea orgulloso de su equipo actual.



Y próximamente nosotros. Aún tenemos suerte que los marroquíes quieran jugar con Marruecos


----------



## Mr.Foster (11 Dic 2022)

No te entristescas tanto galleguito, pronto volveran a ser grandes, ¡o no te das cuenta de los litros de leche sana y fresca que fluye de Argentina hacia tus hambrientas mujeres...?
En 100 años, volverán a ser potencia (y hablarán en argentino)


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Dic 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> No te entristescas tanto galleguito, pronto volveran a ser grandes, ¡o no te das cuenta de los litros de leche sana y fresca que fluye de Argentina hacia tus hambrientas mujeres...?
> En 100 años, volverán a ser potencia (y hablarán en argentino)



No existe el "argentino" subnormal,

seguirá llamándose ESPAÑOL/CASTELLANO,

y tú seguirás siendo una basura mestiza.


----------



## JAGGER (11 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No existe el "argentino" subnormal,
> 
> seguirá llamándose ESPAÑOL/CASTELLANO,
> 
> y tú seguirás siendo una basura mestiza.



Aquí hablamos argentino. Ninguna puta academia real nos va a decir como follamos NUESTRO HIDYOMA.
Ok?
Tú llámalo como quieras.


----------



## xilebo (11 Dic 2022)

*Lo que Qatar deja al Madrid*

El Mundial confirma a Bellingham como apuesta segura y reivindica a otros jóvenes como posibles para perfilar al club blanco del futuro.


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Aquí hablamos argentino. Ninguna puta academia real nos va a decir como follamos NUESTRO HIDYOMA.
> Ok?
> Tú llámalo como quieras.



Claro, la gente va a las academias de idiomas a aprender "argentino".

Podríais hacer como los chilenos e inventarse otra ortografía.









Ortografía de Bello - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org








O usar el lunfardo de manera oficial y dejar de dar por culo en foros en español,
ganaríamos todos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Pues si, fueron momentos muy bonitos.
> 
> Comentando los partidazos y skills de Ghana y Senegal... hasta el @Pajarotto entraba a preguntar como habia quedado Chile.


----------



## Roedr (11 Dic 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> No te entristescas tanto galleguito, pronto volveran a ser grandes, ¡o no te das cuenta de los litros de leche sana y fresca que fluye de Argentina hacia tus hambrientas mujeres...?
> En 100 años, volverán a ser potencia (y hablarán en argentino)



haha os enseñamos a usar calzoncillos en lugar de taparrabos y hay que ver como es venís arriba. 

Argentina tienes muchas cosas que me gustan, pero es que muchos argentinos sois tannnnn creídos y tontos. Con vuestro trabajo habéis logrado que Argentina sea un estercolero tercermundista.


----------



## xilebo (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Dic 2022)

Qué ha pasado con los alemanes pelotudos? 

Al acabar la II guerra mundial muchos alemanes emigraron a Argentina y por eso durante años siempre ha habido jugadores de la albiceleste con apellidos alemanes 

Pero últimamente, no hay ninguno 

Se han hartado los kartofel de las boludeces de la pampa? Y han decidido volverse a Europa?


----------



## Zarpa (11 Dic 2022)

Ruycam dijo:


> Los piratas tulipanes se lo tenían merecido. Yo aún no olvido la final de Suráfrica, hijos de la gran puta.



Han batido su propio récord de tarjetas por una del mundial de 2006, de la batalla de Nuremberg a la batalla de Doha.


----------



## Manero (11 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Dembele cuando ha jugado ha sido cambiado siempre, de hecho fue el único cambio que hizo Francia contra Inglaterra, quitarle de campo. Lo poco que ha jugado Kounde ha sido sobretodo de lateral, y el otro, suplente.... Este el la radiografía del éxito del farsa



La radiografía importante de este Mundial es la que le han hecho al Cholo. Si un técnico ha salido retratado es él viendo como triunfan los mismos jugadores a los que el técnico mejor pagado del mundo ningunea o no sabe sacarles rendimiento.

Cholete dimisión.


----------



## filets (12 Dic 2022)

Dos lecciones de este mundial:
1. Si fallas los dos primeros penaltis no hay forma de ganar la tanda. Pon a tus mejores lanzadores primero
2. La tactica de poner un tio de 2 metros en el area y colgar balones aun funciona 50 años despues de su invencion


El ultimo mundial de estos jugadores:

Lewandosky. Actuacion discreta. Consiguio marcar pero meter un gol en 5 mundiales siendo delantero es muy poco bagaje. Parte de culpa la tienen sus compañeros de seleccion que son un poco malos

Benzema. Por el asunto Villabuena se quedo sin jugar en la seleccion. Hizo tan buena temporada que por fin le convocan pero demasiado tarde. Como ya es un biejo una lesion que no consigue recuperar le impide participar en el que iba a ser su primer mundial. Asumo que se retira este verano

CR7. Mundial discreto en el que no ha podido hacer mas porque el cuerpo no le da y lo tienen justamente de suplente. Esta para jugar en Japon o Qatar

Luis Enrique. Llevo a España a semis de la Euro y a la final de la Nations, pero lo del mundial ha sido tan putapenico que se ha cargado todo su prestigio. Su trato a la prensa demuestra que esta harto de todo lo que rodea al futbol. Su carrera como entrenador de elite esta acabada. Acabara en Mexico o Bolivia como el kalvo de Paco Jemez


----------



## artemis (12 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> La radiografía importante de este Mundial es la que le han hecho al Cholo. Si un técnico ha salido retratado es él viendo como triunfan los mismos jugadores a los que el técnico mejor pagado del mundo ningunea o no sabe sacarles rendimiento.
> 
> Cholete dimisión.



Jajajajaja claro claro menudo fracaso culerdo


----------



## Smurf (12 Dic 2022)

.


filets dijo:


> Dos lecciones de este mundial:
> 1. Si fallas los dos primeros penaltis no hay forma de ganar la tanda. Pon a tus mejores lanzadores primero
> 2. La tactica de poner un tio de 2 metros en el area y colgar balones aun funciona 50 años despues de su invencion
> 
> ...



Luis Enrique va al Atleti o Barsa así que fíjate lo acabada que está su carrera en la élite. Y de otros grandes tiene ofertas.


----------



## eltonelero (12 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno compañeros, se va terminando el mejor mundial de la historia...
> 
> El mundial de las NO rociadas, NO mujeres, un posible asesinatillo a un periodista, sobornillos de FIFA, messias ganandolo por decreto.....
> 
> Que balance hacéis?.



que el próximo mundial lo hagan en Brunei, entre el 26 de Diciembre y el 26 de Enero.
Eso lo mejoraría sin duda.
Que por decretazo llegue a la semi Hambrentina y al menos dos equipos musulmanes.


----------



## Libertyforall (12 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> que el próximo mundial lo hagan en Brunei, entre el 26 de Diciembre y el 26 de Enero.
> Eso lo mejoraría sin duda.
> Que por decretazo llegue a la semi Hambrentina y al menos dos equipos musulmanes.



¿Crees que ha habido mucho tongo escenificado o más bien estafa teatralizada con los resultados de este mundial?


----------



## Sir Connor (12 Dic 2022)

Argentina ganara este pseudomundial.....


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (12 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Argentina ganara este pseudomundial.....







__





Hilo para alegrarse de las derrotas hambrientinas en el mundial de jurgol (semis y final)


Hilo dedicado a @JAGGER




www.burbuja.info


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (12 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> La radiografía importante de este Mundial es la que le han hecho al Cholo. Si un técnico ha salido retratado es él viendo como triunfan los mismos jugadores a los que el técnico mejor pagado del mundo ningunea o no sabe sacarles rendimiento.
> 
> Cholete dimisión.



Cholo es un patán y quedó retratado hace muchos años ya.

La radiografía integral... junto con análisis de sangre, análisis de orina y, sobre todo, análisis psicológico es para un *pobre hombre* que se ha retratado como:

- acomplejado
- desbordado
- con baja autoestima
- poco inteligente
- incompetente
- negligente
- indisciplinado
- incapaz
- narcisista
- cobarde
- maleducado
- sectario
- soberbio
- arrogante
- blandengue
- perdedor

*Luis Enrique Martínez García: el tonto absoluto. El tonto perfecto.*

En su día pensé que lo de Javier Clemente Lázaro era insuperable pero siempre hay quien gane.

Lo de Luis Enrique Martínez García con España en el Mundial Catar 2022 ha sido simple y llanamente ACOJONANTE.


----------



## Captain Julius (12 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Claro, la gente va a las academias de idiomas a aprender "argentino".
> 
> Podríais hacer como los chilenos e inventarse otra ortografía.
> 
> ...



Un inciso. La ortografía de Bello no tenía intención de hacer una "lengua chilena", sino de unificar todo el español, haciendo su escritura más fiel a la fonética. 
Hubo un español que llegó a Nóbel de Literatura y fue influenciado por el lingüista americano: Juan Ramón Jiménez.
"Intelijencia, dáme el nombre exacto de las cosas".

Lo de hablar en argentino, pues ya es otra tontería sideral de esos incomprendidos seres de luz.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Dic 2022)

El Bayern busca recambio al imprudente Neuer | Mercado de fichajes


El Bayern Múnich se ha visto obligado a buscar un recambio para Manuel Neuer. A sus 36 años, el portero se fue a esquiar tras protagonizar con la selección




www.mundodeportivo.com





Como se sacan de en medio los alemanes a los deportistas que empiezan a ser molestos? 

Que parezca un accidente (de ski)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2022)

Mañana se decide el destino de la humanidad...


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Dic 2022)

Ponéis "Francia" en el buscador de Twitter, y aparecen un montón de hinchas argentinos deseando que gane Marruecos y que ardan las calles de París.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Dic 2022)

pues acertó @Edu.R que predijo que a Orsato le darían una semifinal. Le dan la primera, para ayudar aún más a Argentina.

Este árbitro es de los corruptos.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (12 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> El entrenador de Croacia es bosnio.
> 
> El entrenador de Marruecos es francés.
> 
> ...



El de Francia español? No es el de Bélgica?


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

*Marruecos vino a conquistar Europa*


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



Que asco, tanto por la furcia, como por los hominidos todos grabandola. No hace falta ser homo para obtener satisfaccion de ignorar a estas warras.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (12 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Marruecos, salvo sorpresón se la ventilará Francia...
> Si llega a ser una semi Marruecos-Croacia no te quepa duda que harían pasar a Segarrolandia pero con Francia lo veo dificil.
> 
> Croacia vs Argentina tendrá que ganar Croacia de forma rotunda y aguantando todo el juego sucio al que los argentinos les van a permitir porque sino a la minima que puedan darle un penalty a hambrentina el arbitro va a decidir el partido



Dudo que marque fácil Hambrentina, llegarán a penaltys.

Luego ya veremos. 

Pero bueno, no he dado ni una ... a ver la bruja del tarot que nos dice del Africancia - Marruecos, el tío sólo falla cuando le haces volver a tirar las cartas ... guien se acuerda de su nick? Se me ha ido de la cabeza.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Dic 2022)

Negociazo, regalándoselo al Atlético






Con una sospechosa e inexplicable prisa por cerrar el trato antes del mundial


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

Argentina tiene guardada el arma secreta para tumbar a Croasia

Angelito


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

*Continúa la conquista marroquí*


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Dic 2022)

Vente pa Catar









Muere otro periodista deportivo en el Mundial de Qatar


Después de la trágica muerte del periodista americano Grant Wahl, mientras cubría el Mundial de Qatar, este fin de semana se confirmó el fallecimiento del fotógrafo local Khalid Al-Misslam, según informó Al Kass TV, medio para el que laboraba.




www.20minutos.es





Joder, que parezca una repentinitis


----------



## cebollo (12 Dic 2022)

El pasado mundial el Francia - Argentina acabó 4-3 pero el resultado fue muy engañoso. Argentina marcó las tres veces que pasaron del centro del campo, la diferencia real mucho mayor. Físicamente la ventaja de los negratas de Francia era brutal.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (12 Dic 2022)

Leyendo al respecto de los recurrentes fracasos de los ingleses en Eurocopas y Mundiales un artículo apuntaba a una curiosidad: La última vez que un entrenador inglés ganó la Premier League fue hace 30 años...


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

Croacia tiene una defensa que es un bloque. 

Angelito Correa es la pieza clave de los argentimos. En el área nadie como Angelito para volver loca a la defensa, colándose por cualquier hueco, revolviéndose y dándose la vuelta con su estilo patentado.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Negociazo, regalándoselo al Atlético
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, ya estamos con la campañita para subirle la moral al pringao ése???!!!!??? No me jodas, en la africanizada selección francesa destaco hasta yo. Está jugando bien, pero para no sirve ni para cambiar el mantel de la mesa en la que estaban CR y Messi.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

Griezmann es delicatessen


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Croacia tiene una defensa que es un bloque.
> 
> Angelito Correa es la pieza clave de los argentimos. En el área nadie como Angelito para volver loca a la defensa, colándose por cualquier hueco, revolviéndose y dándose la vuelta con su estilo patentado.



Lo q tiene Croacia es una buena delantera


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Dic 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Un inciso. La ortografía de Bello no tenía intención de hacer una "lengua chilena", sino de unificar todo el español, haciendo su escritura más fiel a la fonética.
> Hubo un español que llegó a Nóbel de Literatura y fue influenciado por el lingüista americano: Juan Ramón Jiménez.
> "Intelijencia, dáme el nombre exacto de las cosas".
> 
> Lo de hablar en argentino, pues ya es otra tontería sideral de esos incomprendidos seres de luz.



Ya se que no eran solo los chilenos, solo era por joder y compararlo con esa fantasía del "argentino",

en México también suelen decir lo mismo, que ellos van por libre y que no hablan español/castellano.
Supongo lo dirán porque tienen cuatro palabras nativo americanas en su jerga,
o se inventan que palabras como "chingar" o "gringo" son de origen mexicano.

Cada cual se monta su película de especialitos,
hasta en en Andalucia los indepen lo hacen (soy gandaluz).

* Otra taradez que tienen es lo de...

"En España se habla castellano, nosotros hablamos español porque lo mejoramos"

"En España se habla español, nosotros hablamos castellano porque lo mejoramos".

Ni en eso de desprestigiar se ponen de acuerdo los panchos,
depende del país que sean, te dicen una cosa u otra.


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Ponéis "Francia" en el buscador de Twitter, y aparecen un montón de hinchas argentinos deseando que gane Marruecos y que ardan las calles de París.



Y cantan canciones riéndose de los negros de la France, lo ponen en la TV y lo hacen viral.
(lo cual me la suda).

Pero después se hacen los ofendidos porque Fan Jal no ponía a Di María,
eso para ellos ya es "racismo",

esta gente pancha es hipócrita, cínica y liante,
me recuerdan a los rojazos españoles.


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Ponéis "Francia" en el buscador de Twitter, y aparecen un montón de hinchas argentinos deseando que gane Marruecos y que ardan las calles de París.



Hay mucha diferencia entre una final Argentina Francia o Argentina Marruecos


----------



## il banditto (12 Dic 2022)

Creéis que durante las negociaciones entre Messi y el psg se insinuó de alguna forma que ejem ejeeem somos el pvto gobierno dictatorial de Qatar y el mondial va a ser en Qatar...?? Porque ya ha habido varias situaciones rotodosianas donde les regalan penaltis, perdonan tarjetas etc muy descaradamente a favor de argentina.


----------



## Andr3ws (12 Dic 2022)

La maquinaria FIFA está programada para que ARG gane este mundial...pero esto es fútbol.

El año pasado la maquinaria UEFA estaba programada para joder al Real Madrid, por los asuntos de la Super Liga y al final acabó ganando la CL. Cierto es que los arbitrajes de las rondas finales de la CL no fueron perjudiciales, pero el chanchullo del sorteo para emparejarle con el PSG cuando ya había salido Benfica, olía a caca hasta desde Australia. Quizá habiendo jugado contra el Benfica, hubiese caido en octavos....quien sabe....

Yo confio en que Luka Modric trunque sus planes, y si no, despues que sea el propio Mbappe el que liquide a Messi, zanjando sus disputas en el PSG. Se odian. Le queda a Messi un penalti en cada partido por lanzar, sea o no sea lo que lo provoque. Aqui queda escrito.
El mundo del bien aún tiene dos balas antes de que el jeque le dé la copa a Messi mientras sufre un orgasmo.


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

*Me rompe el corazón...*


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> La maquinaria FIFA está programada para que ARG gane este mundial...pero esto es fútbol.
> 
> El año pasado la maquinaria UEFA estaba programada para joder al Real Madrid, por los asuntos de la Super Liga y al final acabó ganando la CL. Cierto es que los arbitrajes de las rondas finales de la CL no fueron perjudiciales, pero el chanchullo del sorteo para emparejarle con el PSG cuando ya había salido Benfica, olía a caca hasta desde Australia. Quizá habiendo jugado contra el Benfica, hubiese caido en octavos....quien sabe....
> 
> ...



claroooo, clarooo, guiño, guiño...


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

Habemus nuevo tecnico de España


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Dic 2022)

Subestimais que pite Orsato la semi, esto da ventaja a Argentina ya antes de empezar


----------



## Adelaido (12 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Habemus nuevo tecnico de España
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1289463



Ya de paso podrían haber fichado al decano de España, seguro q lo haría mejor.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

Lo que parece claro es que en fúmbol hay arbitrariedades, sobre todo en lijas y competiciones continentales y en ese aspecto hay clucs que tienen más que callar cuando ves sus heztadísticas de penaltis y ejpulsiones


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

*Roncero condenó a Kane*


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Dic 2022)

Aquí la peña que va de "nazi", aplaude a la France masona, negroide y moraca...que cosas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

Si Modric fuera de Marraquech dirían lo contrario


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

su única patria es el cuernabeu


----------



## eltonelero (12 Dic 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> La maquinaria FIFA está programada para que ARG gane este mundial...pero esto es fútbol.
> 
> El año pasado la maquinaria UEFA estaba programada para joder al Real Madrid, por los asuntos de la Super Liga y al final acabó ganando la CL. Cierto es que los arbitrajes de las rondas finales de la CL no fueron perjudiciales, pero el chanchullo del sorteo para emparejarle con el PSG cuando ya había salido Benfica, olía a caca hasta desde Australia. Quizá habiendo jugado contra el Benfica, hubiese caido en octavos....quien sabe....
> 
> ...



Que en el siguiente partido va a haber un penalty o dos por cojones para Hambrentina, lo sabe todo dios.
La única posibilidad que tiene Croacia es que hagan el partido de su vida.


----------



## Oteador (12 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



Esa tiene operado hasta el coño, pero melafo


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

*La verdadera partida del Mundial*


----------



## Adelaido (12 Dic 2022)

Hambrientina HIJA DE PVTA

@Patatas bravas COME POLLA HRVATSKA


----------



## Adelaido (12 Dic 2022)

Apoyé a Argentina contra Holanda por justicia histórica.

Pero ahora por justicia tb incondicional con HRVATSKA. SLAVA HRVATSKA, SLAVA YUGOSLAVIYA.


----------



## Adelaido (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

*Sorpresa: ¡Brasil quiere a Ancelotti!*

El reconocido medio digital brasileño UOL publica que la CBF contactó al técnico del Madrid en octubre y que estaría dispuesto a esperarle hasta que termine la presente temporada.


----------



## Adelaido (12 Dic 2022)

Si gana Marruecos 40 muertos.
Si gana Francia 5000 muertos y ciudades ardiendo y petadas con bombas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

puede pasar cualquier cosa.

Yo lo que quiero es que podamos ver algunas delicatessen pa recordar



[/QUOTE]


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

*Rubiales: "A mí no me dijo Luis Enrique que quería seguir..."*

El presidente de la RFEF explicó las salidas de Luis Enrique y Molina y las llegadas de Luis de la Fuente y Albert Luque.


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (12 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Rubiales: "A mí no me dijo Luis Enrique que quería seguir..."*
> 
> El presidente de la RFEF explicó las salidas de Luis Enrique y Molina y las llegadas de Luis de la Fuente y Albert Luque.



En serio todavía hay gente que quiere que siga Luis Tabique?

Eurocopa - Fracaso
Nations- Fracaso
Mundial- Fracaso


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2022)

Todo es gracias a la academia Mohamed VI


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Habemus nuevo tecnico de España
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1289463



Habrá que darle el beneficio de la duda y esperar qué plantea en marzo que ya tiene partidos

Aunque yo creo que están esperando al mes de junio en que termina contrato Valverde.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2022)

La comentarista de gol mundial, mucho mejor que el cagasillas, el funcionario y su banda:


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Habrá que darle el beneficio de la duda y esperar qué plantea en marzo que ya tiene partidos
> 
> Aunque yo creo que están esperando al mes de junio en que termina contrato Valverde.



Bueno tiene contrato de la fuente hasta 2024 y el mejor colocado que valverde era Marcelino, que sono mucho  

Te lo dije que yo preferia el camino en el mundial de croacia y quedar primero de grupo, el lado marroqui era el mas fuerte, y mira Croacia en semis esta jejejeje


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hay mucha diferencia entre una final Argentina Francia o Argentina Marruecos




¿Argentina perdería ante Francia en caso de darse esa final?. ¿Temen los argentinos a la selección francesa?.
Yo es que de fútbol no entiendo, por eso hago tantas preguntas.


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1289480




Foto de juventud del coronel don Pedro Baños, que cambiado está.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



siempre supimos que era un psicópata comunista y proetarra, pero sinceramente yo creía que tenía mucha más finura, inteligencia y por tanto que era mucho más peligroso, al final lo de Pablo Iglesias ha sido un tikitaka insulso en el centro del campo y cuando había que entrar en profundidad ha demostrado su incapacidad y falta de talento político, era sólo un paco progre ( ultraprogre en su caso ) más que buscaba llenar la panza sin trabajar


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno tiene contrato de la fuente hasta 2024 y el mejor colocado que valverde era Marcelino, que sono mucho
> 
> Te lo dije que yo preferia el camino en el mundial de croacia y quedar primero de grupo, el lado marroqui era el mas fuerte, y mira Croacia en semis esta jejejeje



No, el mejor camino era este.

A Croacia no se le podía ganar siempre y hace un año les echamos en octavos de la euro. Marruecos es como Grecia: una castaña de equipo que después de este torneo no se va a volver a saber nunca más porque lo que tienen vale para lo que han hecho en este torneo. Si este torneo le repites dentro de un mes no pasan la primera fase

De todas formas hay que sacar una enseñanza positiva y esperanzadora. Tal y como dijo Luis Aragonés cuando aceptó el cargo de seleccionador:

"Si Grecia puede nosotros tambien". En este caso le quitas Grecia y pones Marruecos.

Si unos baldaos que sólo pueden defenderse llegan a semis eso quiere decir que puede llegar mucha gente y nosotros por supuesto que también.


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Argentina perdería ante Francia en caso de darse esa final?. ¿Temen los argentinos a la selección francesa?.
> Yo es que de fútbol no entiendo, por eso hago tantas preguntas.



1- Francia es muy superior a Argentina, pero es un partido, puede ganar cualquiera.

2- Por supuesto que Argentina prefiere a Marruecos.


----------



## Topollillo (12 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La comentarista de gol mundial, mucho mejor que el cagasillas, el funcionario y su banda:



Para ser de Valladolid tiene un fenotipo/color de piel un poco exótico, ¿no?, no parece la típica castellana.







La definición gráfica de lo que es una morena full.


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Para ser de Valladolid tiene un fenotipo/color de piel un poco exótico, ¿no?, no parece la típica castellana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Inés Sastre también es de Valladolid y es muy morena.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La comentarista de gol mundial, mucho mejor que el cagasillas, el funcionario y su banda:



Yo me estoy aficionando al atletismo ahora:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En serio todavía hay gente que quiere que siga Luis Tabique?
> 
> Eurocopa - Fracaso
> Nations- Fracaso
> Mundial- Fracaso



bueno no,,lo de la euro no feu tan fracaso llegara semis en pleno covid..y demas cosas raras de ese torneo ,,como que laperfida albion jugase siempre en wembley...
nations,,pues la primera si fue un fracaso por su mania de hacer 300 rotaciones cada partido sin saber que equipo queria hacer...pero la otra hizo falta robo VAR para que los gabachos la ganases..
y si al final le dio por hacer un delbosque de 2016 y hacer una convocatoria SIN DELANTEROS


----------



## Topollillo (12 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> bueno no,,lo de la euro no feu tan fracaso llegara semis en pleno covid..y demas cosas raras de ese torneo ,,como que laperfida albion jugase siempre en wembley...
> nations,,pues la primera si fue un fracaso por su mania de hacer 300 rotaciones cada partido sin saber que equipo queria hacer...pero la otra hizo falta robo VAR para que los gabachos la ganases..
> y si al final le dio por hacer un delbosque de 2016 y hacer una convocatoria SIN DELANTEROS



No le gano a nadie como quién dice.


----------



## Topollillo (12 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Inés Sastre también es de Valladolid y es muy morena.



Pero esta es diferente su fenotipo es extremadamente exótico, tan exótico que no parece española y mucho menos de su lugar de origen, ojos casi negros, pelo casi negro, piel morena, labios gruesos, dolicocéfala ...... ya sabes.


----------



## 11kjuan (12 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Para ser de Valladolid tiene un fenotipo/color de piel un poco exótico, ¿no?, no parece la típica castellana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sabía yo que Apolonia Lapiedra ahora fuera periodista.

Sin duda La vida en modo muy fácil para algunos.


----------



## manutartufo (12 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La comentarista de gol mundial, mucho mejor que el cagasillas, el funcionario y su banda:



Esta para empotrarla esa moza .


----------



## Topollillo (12 Dic 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Esta para empotrarla esa moza .



Cuidado es de Gol TV, esas se las gastan bien.


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> bueno no,,lo de la euro no feu tan fracaso llegara semis en pleno covid..y demas cosas raras de ese torneo ,,como que laperfida albion jugase siempre en wembley...
> nations,,pues la primera si fue un fracaso por su mania de hacer 300 rotaciones cada partido sin saber que equipo queria hacer...pero la otra hizo falta robo VAR para que los gabachos la ganases..
> y si al final le dio por hacer un delbosque de 2016 y hacer una convocatoria SIN DELANTEROS



Eurocopa de España...

España - Suecia: 0-0 (empate rácano)
España - Polonia: 1-1 (empate rácano)
España - Eslovaquia: 5-0 (la Tosta Rica del torneo)
España - Croacia: 5-3 (en la prórroga)
España - Suiza: 1-1 (se gana en penaltis)
España - Italia: 1-1 (se pierde en penaltis)

Realidad...
Sólo ganaron en los 90 min a Eslovaquia, el resto empates.
Polonia, Croacia y Suiza nos remontaron.
(Al igual que Alemania y Japón).

Para mi es un fracaso,
pero se dio el beneficio de la duda, es normal tener paciencia y dar tiempo,
claramente el problema ya venía de atrás,
la selección seguía en la misma línea.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Roncero condenó a Kane*



puto roncerdo


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (12 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> puto roncerdo



Esperemos que se calle la puta boca en la semifinal que más "nos interesa", es capaz de decir que Francia está jugando de puta madre o algo así y nos da el puto partido.

No sé qué cojones le ve la gente a este tío, por dios.


----------



## IVNP71 (12 Dic 2022)

Lo de los aficionados de Marruecos en este mundial es digno de mencionar si ya eran pocos en sus partidos jejeje! Más que van a ir.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Topollillo (12 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Lo de los aficionados de Marruecos en este mundial es digno de mencionar si ya eran pocos en sus partidos jejeje! Más que van a ir.
> Pozdrawiam.



Pagados con dinero que España les dio para que no saltaran la valla, olé sus cojones.


----------



## Hermericus (12 Dic 2022)

El Marca dice que el nuevo seleccionador no va a contar con Unai , Olmo, Ansu Fati... De Gea sera el portero y cuenta con Aspas, Borja y Canales.

Yo mientras no pongan al mejor mediocentro de España, Brais Mendez. que no cuenten conmigo. Ni Pedri, Gavi ni gaitas, solo son pasapelotas hiperpublicitados


----------



## Topollillo (12 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El Marca dice que el nuevo seleccionador no va a contar con Unai , Olmo, Ansu Fati... De Gea sera el portero y cuenta con Aspas, Borja y Canales.
> 
> Yo mientras no pongan al mejor mediocentro de España, Brais Mendez. que no cuenten conmigo. Ni Pedri, Gavi ni gaitas, solo son pasapelotas



Tu ibas con Portugal y lo sabes.


----------



## Hermericus (12 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Tu ibas con Portugal y lo sabes.



Si. Mi final era ARG vs POR


----------



## Th89 (12 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Creo que es la primera vez que pienso igual en algo con la rata de dos patas, aunque mis motivos son muy diferentes


----------



## Topollillo (12 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Si. Mi final era ARG vs POR



Dos pueblos a los que detesto.


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

*La venganza marroquí*


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El Marca dice que el nuevo seleccionador no va a contar con Unai , Olmo, Ansu Fati... De Gea sera el portero y cuenta con Aspas, Borja y Canales.
> 
> Yo mientras no pongan al mejor mediocentro de España, Brais Mendez. que no cuenten conmigo. Ni Pedri, Gavi ni gaitas, solo son pasapelotas



El marca puede decir misa,

hace un año (o dos) decían que Luis Tabique le había puesto la cruz a Jordi Alba,
(cuando no lo convocaba),

al final todo era humo, titularísimo en el mundial.

El calvo rocoso lleva desde el 2013 en las inferiores de la selección española,

conoce de sobra a todos los de 26-27 años para abajo,

no creo que de repente los vaya a marginar y no contar con ellos.

Pero bueno, de algo tienen que vivir los diarios deportivos.


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (12 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El marca puede decir misa,
> 
> hace un año (o dos) decían que Luis Tabique le había puesto la cruz a Jordi Alba,
> (cuando no lo convocaba),
> ...



Lo inquietante de la noticia es otra cosa: sigue contando con Busy...


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

*De la Fuente: "¿Sergio Ramos está bien? sí; ¿puede venir? sí..."*

El nuevo seleccionador nacional fue presentado y habló sobre todos los temas candentes: el estilo, su experiencia, Busquets, Sergio Ramos...


----------



## Hermericus (12 Dic 2022)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Lo inquietante de la noticia es otra cosa: sigue contando con Busy...



Tambien recuperará a Ramos.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Subestimais que pite Orsato la semi, esto da ventaja a Argentina ya antes de empezar



Pues la segunda se la deberían dar a un americano... el problema es a cual.

Turpin se va a quedar sin nada por culpa de Francia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2022)

Vamos!!!!! 
Que es lo que somos!!!!!!!??? 

Magrebíes!!!!!!!! 

*#OrgulloMagrebi*


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Eurocopa de España...
> 
> España - Suecia: 0-0 (empate rácano)
> España - Polonia: 1-1 (empate rácano)
> ...



Yo no lo veo un fracaso por la victoria sobre Croacia, nuestra nota es más o menos un 6.5, yo le daría medio punto más si la victoria sobre Suiza no hubiese sido por penaltys, nos podríamos haber ido a casa.
Con fases finales y LE en la seleccción, tenemos una sola derrota y más empates que otra cosa, es lo lógico porque cuando tienes la pelota pero te limitas a combinar en centro del campo y no profundizas, no pueden llegar muchos goles ni tuyos ni del contrario. A las selecciones pardillas las goleamos, eso sí, cuando otras selecciones iguales o mejores que nosotros no lo pueden hacer tan fácil, una cosa para reflexionar


----------



## cebollo (12 Dic 2022)

En el Francia - Marruecos yo voy con Francia por Carlos Martel.


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

*El Mundial más pamplonica*


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (12 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Yo no lo veo un fracaso por la victoria sobre Croacia, nuestra nota es más o menos un 6.5, yo le daría medio punto más si la victoria sobre Suiza no hubiese sido por penaltys, nos podríamos haber ido a casa.
> Con fases finales y LE en la seleccción, tenemos una sola derrota y más empates que otra cosa, es lo lógico porque cuando tienes la pelota pero te limitas a combinar en centro del campo y no profundizas, no pueden llegar muchos goles ni tuyos ni del contrario. A las selecciones pardillas las goleamos, eso sí, cuando otras selecciones iguales o mejores que nosotros no lo pueden hacer tan fácil, una cosa para reflexionar



La clave es a la velocidad que mueves el balón y como generas los espacios. Y Busi pues fue muy bueno pero ahora es una remora y toda España se mueve a ese ritmo. Y a ese ritmo no se generan espacios, por lo que o entran desde atras (solo lo hace Gavi) o se la tienen que jugar en el 1 contra 1 los Ferran, Olmo, Asensio, Morata...............y te das cuenta de que faltan jugadores para eso. 

Como ya dije, a la España de Lucho es muy difícil de ganar, pero también nos cuesta mucho ganar a nosotros. Croacia en el fondo es parecido, no ganan a nadie, pero tampoco pierden. Y ya tienen una final de un mundial y una semifinal en este.


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

*Mucho mérito el de este pequeño gran país*


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Dic 2022)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Lo inquietante de la noticia es otra cosa: sigue contando con Busy...



El calvorota ya ha tenido a Zubimendi y Guillamón en sus selecciones,

como lleve a Busquets es para matarlo.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El calvorota ya ha tenido a Zubimendi y Guillamón en sus selecciones,
> 
> como lleve a Busquets es para matarlo.



A Busquets lo puedes llevar, pero no de titular. Si por ejemplo el partido va 3-0, puedes sacarle para que contemporice, dar descansos y esas cosas.

Es como Reina en 2010: su (único) papel era mantener el grupo cohexionado y con buen ambiente. También le dijo a Casillas a que lado tirarse en el penalty de Cuartos. Todo suma.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Tambien recuperará a Ramos.



Nop. Cuando dice que conoce el futuro de la selección, está diciendo que va a seguir llamando a chavales y va a pasar de los jugadores de media o avanzada eda. Gramos está fuera y no volverá.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Dic 2022)

Que el que ha gestionado el relevo de la selección diga que cuenta con Busi y posiblemente con Ramos, es que el futuro de la selección pinta muy mal 

En serio, tan mal estamos de jugadores de calidad que tenemos que recurrir a 2 jugadores que están prácticamente pensando en su jubilación?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Yo no lo veo un fracaso por la victoria sobre Croacia, nuestra nota es más o menos un 6.5, yo le daría medio punto más si la victoria sobre Suiza no hubiese sido por penaltys, nos podríamos haber ido a casa.
> Con fases finales y LE en la seleccción, tenemos una sola derrota y más empates que otra cosa, es lo lógico porque cuando tienes la pelota pero te limitas a combinar en centro del campo y no profundizas, no pueden llegar muchos goles ni tuyos ni del contrario. A las selecciones pardillas las goleamos, eso sí, cuando otras selecciones iguales o mejores que nosotros no lo pueden hacer tan fácil, una cosa para reflexionar



La euro es aceptable, y lo que se esperaba era dar un paso adelante, y lo hemos dado hacia atrás, con un partido calcado al de hace 4 años con Rusia. No hemos avanzado nada y no salimos de hacer lo mismo que llevamos haciendo desde el 2014, sin plan B y despreciando otras formas de jugar y a jugadores que no encajen en eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1289851
> 
> 
> Que el que ha gestionado el relevo de la selección diga que cuenta con Busi y posiblemente con Ramos, es que el futuro de la selección pinta muy mal
> ...



A mí me parece que tienes que contar con todos los jugadores que tengan nivel, y Gramos lo tiene, y sigue siendo mejor que los otros que llevamos. El mediocentro es hora de dárselo a Rodri, y llevarnos a Merino.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Esta para empotrarla esa moza .



Está muy buena la zorra.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> La clave es a la velocidad que mueves el balón y como generas los espacios. Y Busi pues fue muy bueno pero ahora es una remora y toda España se mueve a ese ritmo. Y a ese ritmo no se generan espacios, por lo que o entran desde atras (solo lo hace Gavi) o se la tienen que jugar en el 1 contra 1 los Ferran, Olmo, Asensio, Morata...............y te das cuenta de que faltan jugadores para eso.
> 
> Como ya dije, a la España de Lucho es muy difícil de ganar, pero también nos cuesta mucho ganar a nosotros. Croacia en el fondo es parecido, no ganan a nadie, pero tampoco pierden. Y ya tienen una final de un mundial y una semifinal en este.



me hubiese gustado que nos hubiéramos enfrentado alguna vez con las selecciones con más poder ( o jugadores ) ofensivo, Brasil o Francia más que nada, habría sido interesante


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

*Se amontonan*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La euro es aceptable, y lo que se esperaba era dar un paso adelante, y lo hemos dado hacia atrás, con un partido calcado al de hace 4 años con Rusia. No hemos avanzado nada y no salimos de hacer lo mismo que llevamos haciendo desde el 2014, sin plan B y despreciando otras formas de jugar y a jugadores que no encajen en eso.



+1


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1289851
> 
> 
> Que el que ha gestionado el relevo de la selección diga que cuenta con Busi y posiblemente con Ramos, es que el futuro de la selección pinta muy mal
> ...



y siguen dando la matraca con que conocen del futuro y vienen del más allá.

Desconfiac de los adivinadores.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

yo metería en el congelador el futuro y me apañaría com un presente sin complejos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## yimi (12 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Esperemos que se calle la puta boca en la semifinal que más "nos interesa", es capaz de decir que Francia está jugando de puta madre o algo así y nos da el puto partido.
> 
> No sé qué cojones le ve la gente a este tío, por dios.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

Pero Koke no, que no es titi caca del futuro. Y puuuuntoooo


----------



## Edu.R (12 Dic 2022)

La Euro 2021 estuvo muy bien porque el resultado fue bueno.

Pero con un poco de "mala suerte", Croacia nos hubiese echado en Octavos. Y la lectura habría sido terrorífica. Ahora bien, con suerte extrema habríamos jugado en Wembley la final...

Ya lo han comentado: Marruecos en el próximo mundial se va fuera en la fase de grupos, eso si se clasifica. A veces con lo justo, haciendo todo bien y la fortuna de cara, puedes llegar lejos.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si por ejemplo el partido va 3-0



Sí, esto es un ejemplo muy común para España


----------



## yimi (12 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Mundial más pamplonica*












La clasificación de Abde y Budimir le garantiza a Osasuna 300.000 euros


Los dos jugadores rojillos, otra vez sin minutos este jueves, consiguieron clasificarse a los octavos de final, ronda que reporta más beneficios al club




www.diariodenavarra.es


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A mí me parece que tienes que contar con todos los jugadores que tengan nivel, y Gramos lo tiene, y sigue siendo mejor que los otros que llevamos. El mediocentro es hora de dárselo a Rodri, y llevarnos a Merino.



Pues entonces, lo dicho, el futuro de la selección pinta mal, porque significa que un país con 47 millones de personas y de los que más licencias federativas tiene de Europa, no tiene relevo de garantías para gente de 30 y tantos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2022)

Vamos!!!!!!

Marruecos debe ganar por España!!!
Marruecos debe ganar por Britney Spears!!!!!
Marruecos debe ganar por todos!!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

Saúl tampoco tiene sitio, porque hay un canterano por ahí que no tiene ni 10 minutos en primera pero viene del futuro en el delorean


----------



## Topollillo (12 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1289851
> 
> 
> Que el que ha gestionado el relevo de la selección diga que cuenta con Busi y posiblemente con Ramos, es que el futuro de la selección pinta muy mal
> ...



Un puto calvo no joder, un calvo no!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2022)

Alizee es magrebí!!!!!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

erfuturo
erfuturoooooo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues entonces, lo dicho, el futuro de la selección pinta mal, porque significa que un país con 47 millones de personas y de los que más licencias federativas tiene de Europa, no tiene relevo de garantías para gente de 30 y tantos



Precisamente porque desde que ganamos todos los chavales quieren ser centrocuentistas y solo sacamos ese tipo de jugador.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> y siguen dando la matraca con que conocen del futuro y vienen del más allá.
> 
> Desconfiac de los adivinadores.



Hombre, conoce el futuro, no porque tenga una bola de cristal sino porque lleva bastantes años gestionando a los chavales que un día deberán tomar galones en sus equipos 

Que todos sabemos que hay campeones olímpicos o sub 19 que con 25 abandonan el fútbol porque no fueron capaces de dar el salto que se esperaba de ellos o porque algo (una lesión, otro jugador, un entrenador) ha frenado sus carreras 

Pero lo normal, es que alguien que despunte en categorías inferiores se haga un hueco en un equipo de primera división en una de las grandes ligas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2022)

Parece que Cristina Aguilera se une a la delegación magrebí con un concierto en su fan zone


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

qué jodida matraca con el fituro. El fúmbol es presente, en direpto


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

el fúmbol es en direpto
erfuturo es un timo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> erfuturo
> erfuturoooooo



ya hemos encontrado otro lema, _el futuro_ ha relevado a _la idea_
El futuro es mi pastor, nada me falta


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

*Precaución con Tchouaméni*

El mediocentro del Real Madrid no se ejerció con el resto de sus compañeros debido a un golpe. No tiene nada grave y jugará las semifinales contra Marruecos


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

La de promesas de futuro que nunca tuvieron presente por llenarles de humo y subirles a la nube...

No hacéis ningún favor a vuestras promesitas a amortizar


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



¿Esto que tiene que ver con el mundial?


----------



## yimi (12 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> qué jodida matraca con el fituro. El fúmbol es presente, en direpto





Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> ya hemos encontrado otro lema, _el futuro_ ha relevado a _la idea_
> El futuro es mi pastor, nada me falta





《Judas》 dijo:


> La de promesas de futuro que nunca tuvieron presente por llenarles de humo y subirles a la nube...
> 
> No hacéis ningún favor a vuestras promesitas a amortizar


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues entonces, lo dicho, el futuro de la selección pinta mal, porque significa que un país con 47 millones de personas y de los que más licencias federativas tiene de Europa, no tiene relevo de garantías para gente de 30 y tantos



A ver, tampoco hay que sacar tantas conclusiones a largo plazo con los 47 millones de licencias y tal. Nos ha tocado una generación mala, como antes nos tocó una excepcional, al final vuelves a la media. Es más, hay cierta relación entre ambas cosas, porque estirar tanto el chicle de la generación de 2008-2012 bloqueó a muchos jugadores que si hubieran jugado más en torneos internacionales igual se habrían ganado un traspaso a un club más grande, o hubieran cogido más galones en sus clubes, les podría haber cambiado la carrera.

Yo veo poco futuro a corto plazo, como tú, pero tampoco veo un problema sociológico ahí. Ir a la selección ahora mismo está baratísimo, ya saldrán buenos jugadores.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Dic 2022)

lo que le ha pasado a LE es lo que suele pasar en España, todos los figurones de turno te dicen que eres el mejor, te soban el lomo y le dicen a la prensa que contigo a muerte, pero cuando ven su culo en peligro les falta tiempo para poner un tweet dándote las gracias por participar y que tengas mucha suerte, ánimo y no decaigas que diría atasco


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

El fúmbol es en direpto y sin parar one way.

Y mañana tamién. En el futuro avrá adivinadores que darán la matraca con el futuro


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (12 Dic 2022)

__





Hilo para alegrarse de las derrotas hambrientinas en el mundial de jurgol (semis y final)


Hilo dedicado a @JAGGER




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (12 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Esto que tiene que ver con el mundial?



Es un video sugestivo para machos con los huevos repletos de hormonas, la clase de público indicada para este deporte. Hombres con enormes pollones preparados para la acción en cualquier momento y ciscunstacia, la gran mayoría de los que estamos siguiendo esta competición, vamos. Es un vídeo adecuado al público de este hilo, no deberías de cuestionarlo. Eso indica un cierto betismo de tu parte...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es un video sugestivo para machos con los huevos repletos de hormonas, la clase de público indicada para este deporte. Hombres con enormes pollones preparados para la acción en cualquier momento y ciscunstacia, la gran mayoría de los que estamos siguiendo esta competición, vamos. Es un vídeo adecuado al público de este hilo, no deberías de cuestionarlo. Eso indica un cierto betismo de tu parte...



Vamos, que estás salido como un mono.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

parece el clásico entrenador derroyido que aperece por ahí " yo dejcubrí a neymal cuando tenía 4 años...le eseñé to lo que sabe"


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Vamos, que estás salido como un mono.



No, tengo una sexualidad normal.

No soy un emasculado medio gayer, al contrario de muchos pagafantas de hoy.

Aprecio la belleza femenina y si puedo comparto mi admiración, como en este caso. Tu postura de incompresión es de ser bastante gay, o tener reprimida tu supuesta sexualidad masculina, por otro lado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2022)

Chubascos en el paseo de Gracia ahora mismo compañeros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2022)

La parodia más ácida del paso de España por el Mundial: Así nos ven... - MarcaTV


La cuenta de Youtube Fdor ha publicado esta parodia del paso de España por el Mundial 2022 de Qatar donde se vacila con su forma de jugar al fútbol




videos.marca.com


----------



## chomin (12 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La Euro 2021 estuvo muy bien porque el resultado fue bueno.
> 
> Pero con un poco de "mala suerte", Croacia nos hubiese echado en Octavos. Y la lectura habría sido terrorífica. Ahora bien, con suerte extrema habríamos jugado en Wembley la final...
> 
> Ya lo han comentado: Marruecos en el próximo mundial se va fuera en la fase de grupos, eso si se clasifica. A veces con lo justo, haciendo todo bien y la fortuna de cara, puedes llegar lejos.



Jaja me deswebo con vuestro partidismo. 

Un poco de mala suerte sería perder contra Croacia, un equipo que nos empató inextremis con 2 goles al final y luego se le ganó de dos goles. 

Y suerte extrema sería ganar a Italia en penaltis en un partido que España fue mejor que Italia


Jahahaja


----------



## Vinicius Junior (12 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Habrá que darle el beneficio de la duda y esperar qué plantea en marzo que ya tiene partidos
> 
> Aunque yo creo que están esperando al mes de junio en que termina contrato Valverde.



También lo veo, pero ojo que han dicho que De la Fuente va a firmar un contrato hasta 2024.


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Es alucinante lo de Messi contra Holanda: primero se metio con Van Gaal sin venir a cuento tmb (una persona enferma de cancer) y luego llama bobo a un jugador holandes q lo unico que queria era su camiseta, lleva en el ADN los valors del Barcelona


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (12 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, cuando son las semis y la final?

No tengo ni idea ...


Vinicius Junior dijo:


> También lo veo, pero ojo que han dicho que De la Fuente va a firmar un contrato hasta 2024.



Parece que quieren continuar con el modelo pero con alguien que no tenga alergia a que los jugadores chuten a portería o le peguen una hostia a la pelota para despejar una situación de peligro.

A Amunike se le fue de las manos el ñiñi taka


----------



## Sir Connor (12 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es alucinante lo de Messi contra Holanda: primero se metio con Van Gaal sin venir a cuento tmb (una persona enferma de cancer) y luego llama bobo a un jugador holandes q lo unico que queria era su camiseta, lleva en el ADN los valors del Barcelona



Menos cuentos chinos eh madriles ? los holandeses se pasaron el partido provocando, y Van Gaal es un racista de mierda osea es jilipolllas integral y su soberbia le puede


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Por cierto, cuando son las semis y la final?
> 
> No tengo ni idea ...
> 
> ...



Todo el mundo lo sabe


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Podria valer de publicidad para la discoteca Pacha.


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Menos cuentos chinos eh madriles ? los holandeses se pasaron el partido provocando, y Van Gaal es un racista de mierda osea es jilipolllas integral y su soberbia le puede


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que Messi sobreactua un poco para ganarse mas el respeto de sus compatriotas.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Todo el mundo lo sabe
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1289967



La final a las 4 de la tarde es una pvta hez


----------



## Sir Connor (12 Dic 2022)

Tenemos nuevo pelele en la seleccion , parece un filosofo , ah y no tiene redes sociales.....vaya muermo....


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (12 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La final a las 4 de la tarde es una pvta hez



China manda.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Tenemos nuevo pelele en la seleccion , parece un filosofo , ah y no tiene redes sociales.....vaya muermo....



Lo de poner al seleccionador de las categorias inferiores ya se probo con Iñaki Saez y no funciono. Una cosa es dirigir a la sub-21 y otra a futbolistas que ya estan en otro estatus. Como seleccionador temporal podria valer, pero como definitivo deberia optarse por uno con experiencia en primera.

Lo ideal seria Valverde, o Emery, pero como estan ocupados, Marcelino tambien seria una buena opcion, aunque a mi tampoco me importaria ver a Michel de seleccionador nacional.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Eurocopa de España...
> 
> España - Suecia: 0-0 (empate rácano)
> España - Polonia: 1-1 (empate rácano)
> ...



Polonia y suecia las selecciones aparcabuses junto a suiza...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> China manda.



Las minimas allí aun en plena noche son 20ºC, es uno de los mayores estercoleros de la bola naranja del planeta


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es alucinante lo de Messi contra Holanda: primero se metio con Van Gaal sin venir a cuento tmb (una persona enferma de cancer) y luego llama bobo a un jugador holandes q lo unico que queria era su camiseta, lleva en el ADN los valors del Barcelona



Que no hombre...

Que no quiso poner a Riquelme hace 20 años y es un racista,
eso para estos gitanos es "provocar",

también decían lo mismo cuando Zidane no ponía a James,

o cuando prefirieron a Ter Stegen y mandaron a tomar por culo a Claudio Bravo,

o cuando prefirieron a Courtois por delante de Keylor,

los panchos en el fondo son así de idiotas todos.


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Polonia y suecia las selecciones aparcabuses junto a suiza...



Ya va siendo hora de tener un plan B contra los autobuses,

una vez vale...
dos puede pasar...
tres ya es culpa del entrenador.


----------



## Hermericus (12 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Nop. Cuando dice que conoce el futuro de la selección, está diciendo que va a seguir llamando a chavales y va a pasar de los jugadores de media o avanzada eda. Gramos está fuera y no volverá.



Si, pero dice que a Ramos hay que darle una buena despedida de la selección, no lo que ha hecho Luis Enrique, y tendrá partidos. Y aun es un gran defensa, desde luego mejor que los que llevó el asturiano flipado.


----------



## chomin (12 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Que no hombre...
> 
> Que no quiso poner a Riquelme hace 20 años y es un racista,
> eso para estos gitanos es "provocar",
> ...



A ver que Van Gaal comento antes del partido que Argentina con Messi jugaba casi con 10. A llorar a lloreria


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> A ver que Van Gaal comento antes del partido que Argentina con Messi jugaba casi con 10. A llorar a lloreria



No dijo exactamente eso,

pero como eres pancho o subnormal tú lo entendiste así,

dijo que no defendía ni presionaba (lo cual es cierto),
es un aspecto técnico, un comentario sobre el juego,

eso para ti es motivo para comportarse como gitanos?

más tonto y no naces.


----------



## chomin (12 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No dijo exactamente eso,
> 
> pero como eres pancho o subnormal tú lo entendiste así,
> 
> ...



Si es motivo para que Messi se ría de él, por meterse donde no le llaman. Ademas dijo que no había tocado un balón en las semis de 2014.Eso también es cierto o es una exageracion? Por cierto pancho tu padre.


Y se comportaron como gitanos respondiendo a las gitanadas de los holandeses antes que lanzarán los penales.


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Si es motivo para que Messi se ría de él, por meterse donde no le llaman. Ademas dijo que no había tocado un balón en las semis de 2014.Eso también es cierto o es una exageracion? Por cierto pancho tu padre.
> 
> 
> Y se comportaron como gitanos respondiendo a las gitanadas de los holandeses antes que lanzarán los penales.



Si para ti es motivo de liarla así,

es que eres otro gitanazo.


----------



## chomin (12 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Si para ti es motivo de liarla así,
> 
> es que eres otro gitanazo.



Jaja el gitanazo eres tu que has venido insultando


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Jaja el gitanazo eres tu que has venido insultando



Subnormal, eres tú el que viene con "a llorar a la llorería",

que eres primo de Messi para defenderlo?

después te contestan y te haces la víctima,
cosas de panchos o rojos de mierda.

A pastar idiota.


----------



## chomin (12 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Subnormal, eres tú el que viene con "a llorar a la llorería",
> 
> que eres primo de Messi para defenderlo?
> 
> ...



Jaja te has sentido ofendido por lo de llorar a la llorería? Me descojono contigo


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Jaja te has sentido ofendido por lo de llorar a la llorería? Me descojono contigo



Que tienes 12 años?

Al ignore subnormal.


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La final a las 4 de la tarde es una pvta hez



Si, una hora muy mala, un domingo a las 4 de la tarde, esta uno de resacón del sabado


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

A Messi solo le queda meterse un poco de todo para ser Maradona.


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

*¿Qué mirás? Anda pashá*


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

*El cisma pasa factura a Mateu*

El español es uno de los árbitros que se vuelve a casa. Su papel en el Argentina-Países Bajos hundió sus opciones. Se quedan 12, de los cuales saldrá el que pite la final.

Se quedan en el Mundial *Abdulrahman Al-Jassim (Qatar), Hassan Mohammed (Emiratos Árabes), Mustapha Ghorbal (Argelia), César Arturo Ramos (México), Ismael Elfath (Estados Unidos), Rafael Claus (Brasil), Wilton Sampaio (Brasil), Jesús Valenzuela (Venezuela), Anthony Taylor (Inglaterra), Daniele Orsato (Italia), Danny Makkelie (Países Bajos) y Szymon Marciniak (Polonia).* Está por ver cuál de estos será el designado para pitar la final. Dependerá de qué dos selecciones se clasifiquen, porque por continente no suelen poder coincidir con los equipos que disputen la final. En principio, Makkelie, Marciniak, Valenzuela y Elfath son los que más opciones tienen.


----------



## eltonelero (12 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo creo que Messi sobreactua un poco para ganarse mas el respeto de sus compatriotas.



Yo también pienso lo mismo.
Es un tio con las luces justitas para articular palabras y que hacer parecer a Iniesta un tio super-carismático.
Yo creo que con los años se ha tenido que hacer mas barriobajero, patán y grosero para que en el vestuario de Argentina no se lo coman vivo y le tengan un minimo de respeto. Puede que incluso dentro de la selección le hayan estado enseñando a ser un tio mezquino e irrespetuoso para que no desentone con el espíritu argentino.

Tened en cuenta que desde que es un crio la mayor parte del tiempo ha vivido en Europa y eso le habrá dejado impronta, en comparación, para sus compatriotas, le parecerá un jugador con perfil demasiado recatado y decente.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Dic 2022)

no se si lo habreis puesto antes , no he leido mensajes anteriores

aqui estan nuestros "hermanos" argentinos :




espero que Croacia les de un buen repaso y les mande a su pais tercermundista de una patada


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

*No hay debate*


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no se si lo habreis puesto antes , no he leido mensajes anteriores
> 
> aqui estan nuestros "hermanos" argentinos :
> 
> ...



Hace 500 nos robaron,

te lo dice un idiota que seguramente tiene apellido italiano o su abuelo es de Burgos,

esta gente es mongola,

pero después te encuentras a subnormales como el que he bloqueado que los justifican porque son fans de Fresi.

* Fantino, apellido mapuche.


----------



## Avioncito (12 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si, una hora muy mala, un domingo a las 4 de la tarde, esta uno de resacón del sabado



Resacón o de empalmada, siempre y cuando no lo ganen dos de las 4, jajaj.


----------



## Avioncito (12 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *No hay debate*




La copa Cataluña cuenta?, O vamos a las champions, goles en Champions, o que el chiquitin desaparece muchas veces aun cuando el fisico le aguantaba? Jajaja.

Cristiano está desaparecido porque ya no le da para más.

Como deportistas, no son ejemplo para los niños ninguno de los dos, pero pese a que no me cae bien, lo que yo entiendo por dedicación, amor a su deporte, y canibalismo por el exito, Cristiano está por encima, un tiburón que se mata a entrenar, y lo digo de un tio que me cae muy mal, pero hablo del deportista, no de la persona.

Como jugador en conjunto, me quedo con Messi, pero de ahi a no haber debate...no se yo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Lo de poner al seleccionador de las categorias inferiores ya se probo con Iñaki Saez y no funciono. Una cosa es dirigir a la sub-21 y otra a futbolistas que ya estan en otro estatus. Como seleccionador temporal podria valer, pero como definitivo deberia optarse por uno con experiencia en primera.
> 
> Lo ideal seria Valverde, o Emery, pero como estan ocupados, Marcelino tambien seria una buena opcion, aunque a mi tampoco me importaria ver a Michel de seleccionador nacional.



Sasto. Es alguien que no sabe competir con futbolistas de verdad ni ha demostrado nada en la élite. Llevará a sus jugadores de la sub21 y los mayores pasarán de él porque no ha sido nadie en el fútbol.

Marce era la opción al estar libre, y si me apuras, Benitez.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Si, pero dice que a Ramos hay que darle una buena despedida de la selección, no lo que ha hecho Luis Enrique, y tendrá partidos. Y aun es un gran defensa.



Es posible que en las primeras convocatorias se dedique a probar a jugadores y podamos ver a Aspas o Canales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> A ver que Van Gaal comento antes del partido que Argentina con Messi jugaba casi con 10. A llorar a lloreria



Dijo que Me$$i no defiende, algo que sabemos todos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Si es motivo para que Messi se ría de él, por meterse donde no le llaman. Ademas dijo que no había tocado un balón en las semis de 2014.Eso también es cierto o es una exageracion? Por cierto pancho tu padre.
> 
> 
> Y se comportaron como gitanos respondiendo a las gitanadas de los holandeses antes que lanzarán los penales.



Si me dijeras que lo de Hambretina es algo anecdótico, colaría, pero no lo es, acaban a palos con todas las selecciones.


----------



## Avioncito (12 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Dijo que Me$$i no defiende, algo que sabemos todos.



Que ganas les tengo joder...que ganas les tengo!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si, una hora muy mala, un domingo a las 4 de la tarde, esta uno de resacón del sabado



Y para ti, que te levantas a las 11 un día normal, eso es un drama.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A Messi solo le queda meterse un poco de todo para ser Maradona.



¿Quien te dice que no lo hace?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ya va siendo hora de tener un plan B contra los autobuses,
> 
> una vez vale...
> dos puede pasar...
> tres ya es culpa del entrenador.



en mis tiempos se usaba a un tal llorente de la rioja...y en otros tiempos un falso 9 pero con VELOCIDAD en la frontal..y en otros tiempos CHUTAR desde fuera del area...


----------



## chomin (12 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si me dijeras que lo de Hambretina es algo anecdótico, colaría, pero no lo es, acaban a palos con todas las selecciones.



Pues con Australia no hubo problemas


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Avioncito (12 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Pues con Australia no hubo problemas



No hubo porque pasaron, si les empata Australia, ya está montada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Pues con Australia no hubo problemas



No recuerdo ahora si hubo algún problema, pero en general suelen tener problemas en todos los partidos.


----------



## chomin (12 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> No hubo porque pasaron, si les empata Australia, ya está montada



Claro y con Holanda no pasaron. Jaja


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Todo el mundo lo sabe
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1289967



"Eliminatoria por el tercer lugar" 

Vaya nombre más panchito han escogido para ese partido.


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> en mis tiempos se usaba a un tal llorente de la rioja...y en otros tiempos un falso 9 pero con VELOCIDAD en la frontal..y en otros tiempos CHUTAR desde fuera del area...



Estoy de acuerdo,

eso suelen hacer las selecciones cuando se les cierran,

dos delanteros grandes y a meter melones al área,
Morata 1.90
Joselu 1.92
Rafa Mir 1.91
Borja Iglesias 1.87
(Sólo fue uno de ellos)

Pepinazos de fuera del área.
Dani Olmo (lo intento pocas veces)
Asensio (era nueve)
Fabián (no fue)


----------



## ArturoB (12 Dic 2022)

Señores una hipotética final Argentina - Marruecos ¿a quien apoyan?
Me están cayendo los argentinos como una patada en los cojones así que por prefrerir que ganen los Moroccos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo,
> 
> eso suelen hacer las selecciones cuando se les cierran,
> 
> ...



Igual que sacar el balón desde el portero que ya hemos visto que nos presionan y algún gol tonto nos han marcado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Señores una hipotética final Argentina - Marruecos ¿a quien apoyan?
> Me están cayendo los argentinos como una patada en los cojones así que por prefrerir que ganen los Moroccos.



Ninguno. Me niego a ir con alguno.


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique en directo ahora con Ibai en Twitch ese


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Señores una hipotética final Argentina - Marruecos ¿a quien apoyan?
> Me están cayendo los argentinos como una patada en los cojones así que por prefrerir que ganen los Moroccos.



entre dos basuras la basura algo menos asquerosa : moros


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

Aquí en el floro lo primero es Modric, que representa a la merengada.
En segundo lugar, que no pillen estrellita otras selecciones que tomen distancia.

por lo tanto:

Croacia
Moroco
Rancia/Argentimos


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Dic 2022)

Os imagináis a Pedrerol llamando hijosdeputas a los argentinos,
y soltando chorradas de las Malvinas por el arbitraje Cintra Marruecos?

dirían que si es racismo bla bla y sería casi un conflicto diplomático,

pues algo así hace Fantino.


----------



## ArturoB (12 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> entre dos basuras la basura algo menos asquerosa : moros



Piensa que siempre puede haber algo más asqueroso: los gitanos, y estos son españoles por desgracia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2022)

Y además compara con la convocatoria de la euro. En la euro llevamos a Thiago y Fabián que son dos centrocampistas con empuje y chut, y en la delantera, Oyarzabal y Gerard aparte de Morralla. En este mundial ha prescindido de eso.


*POSICIÓN**JUGADOR**CLUB*PorteroDavid De GeaManchester UnitedPorteroUnai SimónAthletic ClubPorteroRobert SánchezBrightonDefensaPau TorresVillarrealDefensaDiego LlorenteLeeds UnitedDefensaEric GarcíaManchester CityDefensaCésar AzpilicuetaChelseaDefensaAymeric LaporteManchester CityDefensaJordi AlbaBarcelonaDefensaMarcos LlorenteAtlético MadridCentrocampistaSergio BusquetsBarcelonaCentrocampistaRodri HernándezManchester CityCentrocampistaPedri GonzálezBarcelonaCentrocampistaThiago AlcántaraLiverpoolCentrocampistaKoke ResurrecciónAtlético MadridCentrocampistaFabián RuizNápolesDelanteroGerard MorenoVillarrealDelanteroMikel OyarzabalReal SociedadDelanteroÁlvaro MorataJuventusDelanteroDani OlmoRB LeipzigDelanteroAdama TraoréWolvesDelanteroFerran TorresManchester CityDelanteroPablo SarabiaPSG


----------



## Bartleby (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (12 Dic 2022)

Arbitros que quedan:

*Abdulrahman Al-Jassim (Qatar)
Hassan Mohammed (Emiratos Árabes)
---
Mustapha Ghorbal (Argelia)
---
César Arturo Ramos (México)*
Ismael Elfath (Estados Unidos)
---
Rafael Claus (Brasil)
Wilton Sampaio (Brasil)
Jesús Valenzuela (Venezuela)
---
Anthony Taylor (Inglaterra)
Daniele Orsato (Italia)*
Danny Makkelie (Países Bajos) 
Szymon Marciniak (Polonia)*

Han mandado a casa a Oliver y a Lahoz. Lo de Michael Oliver no me lo esperaba, era mi favorito para la final.

*Pitan las semifinales


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Dic 2022)

ssegun transfermarkt, el valor de la plantilla que españa llevo al mundial es 877 millones de euros, la de croacia 377 millones, marruecos 241 millones, argentina 645 millones, y luego sale el calvo de mierda de maldini a decir ejj que españa no tiene equipo para mas que la mierda que hizo,


----------



## Edu.R (12 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si me dijeras que lo de Hambretina es algo anecdótico, colaría, pero no lo es, acaban a palos con todas las selecciones.



¿Os acordáis de las 2 Copas Davis que tuvimos que jugar en Argentina?
Yo si.


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Arbitros que quedan:
> 
> *Abdulrahman Al-Jassim (Qatar)
> Hassan Mohammed (Emiratos Árabes)
> ...



Orsato pita mañana el Argentina contra Croacia y curioso q tmb han mandado a casa a los dos arbitros argentinos q pitaron a Marruecos en octavos y cuartos, han hecho su trabajo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es alucinante lo de Messi contra Holanda: primero se metio con Van Gaal sin venir a cuento tmb (una persona enferma de cancer) y luego llama bobo a un jugador holandes q lo unico que queria era su camiseta, lleva en el ADN los valors del Barcelona



l
Si lo piensas de verdad es el típico héroe argentino, no pierden la costumbre


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2022)

Me inunda la tristeza compañeros, el mundial del amor, los derechos humanos y la igualdad se termina....

Por cierto estoy a un partido de acertar mi pronóstico de que marruecos llegaría a la final


----------



## Edu.R (12 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Orsato pita mañana el Argentina contra Croacia y curioso q tmb han mandado a casa a los dos arbitros argentinos q pitaron a Marruecos en octavos y cuartos, han hecho su trabajo



Si la final es Croacia - X, pondrán a un brasileño.
Si la final es Argentina - X, seguramente pondrán un europeo. Incluso un Argentina - Francia.

El 3º-4º puesto se lo darán a un árbitro random de EAU o Catar.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Piensa que siempre puede haber algo más asqueroso: los gitanos, y estos son españoles por desgracia.



gitanos hay en todos los paises de europa occidental incluido España : en maldita hora emigraron de la india a europa

y si : tambien son asquerosos pero no juegan mañana


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

*Muere un tercer periodista en Qatar*

Se trata de Roger Pearce, de ITV, que en realidad falleció en el 21 de noviembre, aunque su caso ha salido a la luz ahora.


----------



## Miss Andorra (12 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Continúa la conquista marroquí*



Carlos Martel lograra pararlos de nuevo?


----------



## Suprimo (12 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si la final es Croacia - X, pondrán a un brasileño.
> Si la final es Argentina - X, seguramente pondrán un europeo. Incluso un Argentina - Francia.
> 
> El 3º-4º puesto se lo darán a un árbitro random de EAU o Catar.



Con lo mvcho que gostan de sortear cosas con los árbitros hacen lo que se les pone por la pvnta de la cola


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En serio todavía hay gente que quiere que siga Luis Tabique?
> 
> Eurocopa - Fracaso
> Nations- Fracaso
> Mundial- Fracaso



A mi lo de la Euro y la Nations no me parece un fracaso sino todo lo contrario

En el caso del mundial desde luego que es un fracaso...

...fracaso de Portugal y nuestro por perder con esa castaña de equipo, que si lo hubieran entrenado y preparado el partido (cosa que claramente se ha comprobado que no hizo Luis Enrique) les habria caido una pila de goles como a los de Costa Rica que son de ese estilo de malos. Los portugueses tambien los subestimaron porque los 6 chicharros de Suiza les nublaron el sentido y les hicieron en cierta manera confiarse de que iban sobrados.

Pero no somos los unicos que han fracasado en este mundial, porque lo de Alemania ya tiene cojones y lo de Italia es para mear y no echar gota


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A mi lo de la Euro y la Nations no me parece un fracaso sino todo lo contrario
> 
> En el caso del mundial desde luego que es un fracaso...
> 
> ...



No me jodas hombre, Marruecos es mil veces mejor que Costa Rica, no hay más que ver dónde juega cada uno. Hay uno en el PSG, otro del Bayern, otro del Chelsea, dos del Sevilla, otro par en equipos de la Premier, otros cuantos de la Serie A...

Marruecos es del nivel de Croacia, más o menos, equipo con 11 profesionales de verdad con un puñado de jugadores realmente buenos. Croacia no es favorito a nada, pero para nada son una castaña de equipo. En cambio, el mejor jugador de Costa Rica es un portero suplente, y la inmensa mayoría juega en la liga de allí, que no debe valer ni para tomar por el culo.

A los Costa Ricas de la vida es obligatorio meterles un saco, son como un Segunda B en Copa. Con Marruecos y equipos de su nivel, si no te lo curras pierdes seguro, son el equivalente de un equipo de media tabla en liga.


----------



## Jvsl36 (12 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No me jodas hombre, Marruecos es mil veces mejor que Costa Rica, no hay más que ver dónde juega cada uno. Hay uno en el PSG, otro del Bayern, otro del Chelsea, dos del Sevilla, otro par en equipos de la Premier, otros cuantos de la Serie A...
> 
> Marruecos es del nivel de Croacia, más o menos, equipo con 11 profesionales de verdad con un puñado de jugadores realmente buenos. Croacia no es favorito a nada, pero para nada son una castaña de equipo. En cambio, el mejor jugador de Costa Rica es un portero suplente, y la inmensa mayoría juega en la liga de allí, que no debe valer ni para tomar por el culo.
> 
> A los Costa Ricas de la vida es obligatorio meterles un saco, son como un Segunda B en Copa. Con Marruecos y equipos de su nivel, si no te lo curras pierdes seguro, son el equivalente de un equipo de media tabla en liga.



España tiene pasta y poco futbol,como el 90 por ciento de los comentarios de españoles,que no han jugado un partido en su vida,son aficionado de tv


----------



## artemis (12 Dic 2022)

@Manero se te ha caído esto


----------



## filets (12 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Arbitros que quedan:
> 
> *Abdulrahman Al-Jassim (Qatar)
> Hassan Mohammed (Emiratos Árabes)
> ...



A Mateu Lahoz lo ha echado Messi. Increible el poder que tiene el enano retramonguer ese
Que ganas tengo de verle caer en la mierda


----------



## filets (12 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> @Manero se te ha caído esto



El Barcelona empezo con 16 jugadores el mundial y le quedan 2
Pero claro es que 8 estaban en La Roja
PD: El Wydad tiene mas jugadores que el Barça


----------



## filets (12 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me inunda la tristeza compañeros, el mundial del amor, los derechos humanos y la igualdad se termina....
> 
> Por cierto estoy a un partido de acertar mi pronóstico de que marruecos llegaría a la final



Otro mundial más que la Seleccion Catalana se mantiene invicta


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique con Rustu


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Menos cuentos chinos eh madriles ? los holandeses se pasaron el partido provocando, y *Van Gaal es un racista de mierda osea es jilipolllas integral y su soberbia le puede*



Acabas de dar la definición de Cagalufo.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (12 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> A Mateu Lahoz lo ha echado Messi. Increible el poder que tiene el enano retramonguer ese
> Que ganas tengo de verle caer en la mierda



El Mateo Lahoz ese es un mierdas, expulsó a Canales que se diriguió a el con educación y no tuvo huevos de echar a Messi que le dijo de todo con malos modos.


----------



## Manero (12 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> @Manero se te ha caído esto



Pues más me das la razón, que el técnico más retratado del Mundial es el Cholete.

Y que los del Barça estén ya en casa descansando y sin riesgo a lesionarse ya me gusta aunque te sorprenda. Los que quería que estuvieran ahí jugando las semis eran los de nuestra Selección pero mira no ha podido ser.


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

*Diferencias entre Modric y Messi*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Otro mundial más que la Seleccion Catalana se mantiene invicta



  
Los catalanes pase lo que pase siempre salimos ganando compañero filetes


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Diferencias entre Modric y Messi*



Muy bueno.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Diferencias entre Modric y Messi*



Como se nota que Modric vivió muchos años aquí en tarrassa y se le pegaron las costumbres nuestras.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pues más me das la razón, que el técnico más retratado del Mundial es el Cholete.
> 
> Y que los del Barça estén ya en casa descansando y sin riesgo a lesionarse ya me gusta aunque te sorprenda. Los que quería que estuvieran ahí jugando las semis eran los de nuestra Selección pero mira no ha podido ser.



Lo que retrata es que algo sostiene a la farsa en La Lija y no son sus promesitas


----------



## Avioncito (12 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Claro y con Holanda no pasaron. Jaja



Veo que no lo has entendido.

Argentina la monta hasta ganando chico, imaginate cuando no ganen, a eso iba.


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como se nota que Modric vivió muchos años aquí en tarrassa y se le pegaron las costumbres nuestras.



Jajajajaj Modric lo mas cerca q estuvo de Tarrasa fue en esta portada


----------



## Avioncito (12 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Señores una hipotética final Argentina - Marruecos ¿a quien apoyan?
> Me están cayendo los argentinos como una patada en los cojones así que por prefrerir que ganen los Moroccos.



Al árbitro!


----------



## Avioncito (12 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Diferencias entre Modric y Messi*



A ver, a uno, Dios le dió la capcidad de ser el mejor jugador (de su época), por contra, Dios, ni le dió altura, ni hormonas, ni inteligencia.

Al otro, Dios, simplemente le dió la virtud de ser una persona maravillosa y saber lo que hacer en su profesión.

Denme la segunda opción.


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como se nota que Modric vivió muchos años aquí en tarrassa y se le pegaron las costumbres nuestras.



Más se le debieron pegan a Messi, que vivió cerca casi toda la vida.


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> El Mateo Lahoz ese es un mierdas, expulsó a Canales que se diriguió a el con educación y no tuvo huevos de echar a Messi que le dijo de todo con malos modos.



Y todavía va el enano y lo crítica  

Puto calvo muerto en vida.


----------



## Avioncito (12 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Y todavía va el enano y lo crítica
> 
> Puto calvo muerto en vida.



Martirio Lahoz.

Es malo y prota, es como poner a Pepón Nieto a arbitrar en un Mundial, te tienes que descojonar


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (12 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Diferencias entre Modric y Messi*



La única diferencia es que uno fue pitado por Lahoz. Holandeses y Argentinos acabaron hasta los huevos del árbitro, por eso tanta tensión en el partido y después del partido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

Mateu Lahoz es un artista. Consigue llevar los partidos de fúmbol a otra dimensión y sacar lo mejor de los que están en el tapete. No es de los que pasan por los partidos sin más, es un disfrutón. El fúmbol necesita un hezpestáculo completo, una completa figuración. Los actores están sumergidos en la pinícula y los hezpestadores lo micsmo, con to la intensidac. Si lo puedes ocservar desde ese punto de vicsta, te puedes llegar a sentir berdaderamente iniciado en la completa figurasión de la bida.


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)

*"Hay un jugador al que no volvería a llevar por lo que vi"*

Luis Enrique compartió una charla con Ibai en Twitch en la que habló de su salida de la Selección: “Pensaba que tendría que tomar una decisión, pero no ha sido así”.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Martirio Lahoz.
> 
> Es malo y prota, es como poner a Pepón Nieto a arbitrar en un Mundial, te tienes que descojonar



Representa a la nueva España,

quiere ir de tolerante y buen rollito con todos y los sudacas, moronegros y gitanos lo toman por idiota,

aunque ayude a la chusma siempre recibirá hostilidad de la otra parte.


----------



## eltonelero (13 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *"Hay un jugador al que no volvería a llevar por lo que vi"*
> 
> Luis Enrique compartió una charla con Ibai en Twitch en la que habló de su salida de la Selección: “Pensaba que tendría que tomar una decisión, pero no ha sido así”.





> *El asturiano, sobre una posible final en el Mundial:* "No quiero repetir Francia-Croacia. *Sería un puntazo que ganara Marruecos".*



Joder, es que lo tiene todo.... por el egoismo de decir que le eliminó el campeón del mundial prefiere que ganen los segarrolandeses.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (13 Dic 2022)

Los culés a rezar mañana por Messi
Los madridistas a Modrić

Que comience el juego.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *"Hay un jugador al que no volvería a llevar por lo que vi"*
> 
> Luis Enrique compartió una charla con Ibai en Twitch en la que habló de su salida de la Selección: “Pensaba que tendría que tomar una decisión, pero no ha sido así”.



Pensaba que iba a tener que dimitir y renunciar a parte de la pasta

Y como le han echado encima tendrá una indemnización, paro y cosas de esas que pagamos entre todos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Dic 2022)

> *"Hay un jugador al que no volvería a llevar por lo que vi"*



Quien no jugó pese a tener que hacer mil inventos en el centro de la defensa?

El Kaiser García


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Acabas de dar la definición de Cagalufo.



Ya pero Messi y Argentina ganarán Por lo menos no dependen de mora


xilebo dijo:


> *Diferencias entre Modric y Messi*



Modrid no le llega a la suela de los zapatos a Messi....


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No me jodas hombre, Marruecos es mil veces mejor que Costa Rica, no hay más que ver dónde juega cada uno. Hay uno en el PSG, otro del Bayern, otro del Chelsea, dos del Sevilla, otro par en equipos de la Premier, otros cuantos de la Serie A...
> 
> Marruecos es del nivel de Croacia, más o menos, equipo con 11 profesionales de verdad con un puñado de jugadores realmente buenos. Croacia no es favorito a nada, pero para nada son una castaña de equipo. En cambio, el mejor jugador de Costa Rica es un portero suplente, y la inmensa mayoría juega en la liga de allí, que no debe valer ni para tomar por el culo.
> 
> A los Costa Ricas de la vida es obligatorio meterles un saco, son como un Segunda B en Copa. Con Marruecos y equipos de su nivel, si no te lo curras pierdes seguro, son el equivalente de un equipo de media tabla en liga.



Vale venga es mejor que Costa Rica, pero si se repite el mundial dentro de un mes no pasa ni la primera fase, chico

Ha hecho un gran torneo porque iba de tapada y tal y se planta en semis y blablabla...

Pero es que ya le hemos pillao todo el mundo la matricula...y su forma de jugar no es ni mucho menos infalible y en cuanto que les meten uno ¿qué pasa? ¿qué hacen? ¿siguen jugando igual hasta que piten el final del partido? no ¿verdad? jeje

en este torneo no les hemos visto con el marcador en contra o al menos en octavos/cuartos no les hemos visto perdiendo, y no es lo mismo salir al campo en plan equipo pequeño que se defiende buscando el empate/penaltis o a ver si pilla en bragas en una contra porque es la única baza que tiene, que tener que buscar la puerta contraria obligadamente porque de lo contrario vas a la calle

Y Marruecos en esta tesitura que describo no gana ni a España, ni a Portugal, ni a nadie. O al menos en este torneo no lo ha hecho en eliminatoria.

No sé qué pasará en la semi, pero si Francia se pone por delante dudo mucho que Marruecos le dé la vuelta al marcador...no digo que sea imposible, pero en todo el torneo les hemos visto perdiendo y me parece que a un equipo con pegada como el francés no lo supera Marruecos sin la ventaja de enrrocarse a defender el empate porque va de equipo pequeño o un gol a favor que se ha encontrado en un renuncio. Eso sí: como Francia encaje un gol o llegue al final de partido y prorroga empatada que se prepare para cagar cristales en la tanda que va a flipar.


----------



## napalm33 (13 Dic 2022)

croacia vs marruecos la final


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Dic 2022)

napalm33 dijo:


> croacia vs marruecos la final



En tus sueños humedos...... la final es Argentina Francia


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Dic 2022)

Buenas noticias , tarde o temprano Modric se rompera como le ha pasado A bENZEMALO..... cuando vuelva al Madrid no podra con las botas

*Ancelotti lo cuida al máximo* en el Real Madrid. Dosifica todo lo que puede sus apariciones. *En minutos, es el undécim*o de la plantilla con 18 participaciones, *15 veces titular de las que solo jugó los 90 minutos en dos ocasiones*. Con *Croacia ha jugado cuatro partidos completos de los ocho, incluidos los 120’ ante Brasil*.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

__





Hilo para alegrarse de las derrotas hambrientinas en el mundial de jurgol (semis y final)


Hilo dedicado a @JAGGER




www.burbuja.info


----------



## qbit (13 Dic 2022)

Croacia es mucho mejor que Marruecos, aunque Marruecos sea mejor que Costa Rica. Marruecos no puede hacer el partido que hizo Croacia contra Brasil ni empatar tras ir perdiendo.


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Croacia es mucho mejor que Marruecos, aunque Marruecos sea mejor que Costa Rica. Marruecos no puede hacer el partido que hizo Croacia contra Brasil ni empatar tras ir perdiendo.




Francia no debería tener mucho problema no?


----------



## anonymous375298 (13 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Francia no debería tener mucho problema no?



Desde que metan un gol se acabó el partido y cuando Marruecos tenga que atacar más los crujen al contragolpe. Ahora, si aguantan el 0-0 hasta los últimos 15 minutos... quien sabe si meten un gol y pasan. O llegan a los penaltis y ganan. Pero sí, Francia no debería tener ningún problema para ganar.


----------



## artemis (13 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pues más me das la razón, que el técnico más retratado del Mundial es el Cholete.
> 
> Y que los del Barça estén ya en casa descansando y sin riesgo a lesionarse ya me gusta aunque te sorprenda. Los que quería que estuvieran ahí jugando las semis eran los de nuestra Selección pero mira no ha podido ser.



El relato que estás montando en tu cabeza no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, está claro que la cholitis que sufrís es sobretodo desde que os ganamos la liga en vuestro campo con el gol de godin... A seguir mamando... 

Y si no estamos jugando semis, en parte tiene mucha culpa Balde y sus fallos y carencias.... Eso sí, enhorabuena por el mundial de Eric García, contra todo pronóstico, no la cago nunca jajajajaja no jugó quedando demostrado que es muy malo. One more time


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

*Se filtra el 11 ideal del mundial, confeccionado por France football en colaboración con @Obiwanchernobil 


Portero: 
Donaruma 

Defensas:

Hakimi. Juseimi. Muhamad. Eto'o

Centrocampistas:

ElRabat. De pedro. Modric. Rachid. 


Delanteros:

La araña. Mohamed VI 


Banquillo:

Abde 
Hazard.*
*Eric García.
Donato.*


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *Se filtra el 11 ideal del mundial, confeccionado por France football en colaboración con @Obiwanchernobil
> 
> 
> Portero:
> ...



Menudo equipo más endogámico. Ni en La Pedroñeras son tan cerrados a la hora de confeccionar las plantillas.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (13 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Diferencias entre Modric y Messi*



Adivinad quien llama bobos a los demás...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (13 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Quien no jugó pese a tener que hacer mil inventos en el centro de la defensa?
> 
> El Kaiser García



Al yernazo...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Dic 2022)

quiero verlo esta noche de nuevo


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Avioncito (13 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Adivinad quien llama bobos a los demás...



Hay que ser un troll nivel Master, para ser capaz de llamar bobo a alguien, siendo él, el ser humano que es


----------



## Avioncito (13 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *Se filtra el 11 ideal del mundial, confeccionado por France football en colaboración con @Obiwanchernobil
> 
> 
> Portero:
> ...



En el banquillo caben el Tato Abadia, Dertycia, Ivan Campo, Spasic, y alguno más.

Entrenador David Vidal.


----------



## eltonelero (13 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Señores una hipotética final Argentina - Marruecos ¿a quien apoyan?
> Me están cayendo los argentinos como una patada en los cojones así que por prefrerir que ganen los Moroccos.



Yo en esa tesitura casi casi que desearia que ganara Marococos. 
1-Trolleo epico a la Fifa y el furgol
2- Patada en la boca al hormonao y hambrentina
Pero digo casi casi... 

Aun asi si Marruecos llegara a la final para ellos ya seria un exitazo inconmensurable. Les "da igual" perder


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

Parece que la prensa catalana juega hoy el mundial


----------



## cebollo (13 Dic 2022)

Lo interesante de una final Marruecos - Argentina sería ver si se atreven a regalarle un penaltito a Messi delante de 50 mil musulmonos.


----------



## Lake (13 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Parece que la prensa catalana juega hoy el mundial



Con lo gafes que están últimamente en can barca no descartemos en absoluto que palmen por penalty fallado por Messi.
No olvidemos , hoy Martes 13 , y estos se han embarcado.


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Este calvo me transmite buenas sensaciones.

No tiene redes sociales y prima el talento sin joder al jugador, me gusta.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Francia no debería tener mucho problema no?



ese tipo de frases me suenan

pd : pero sí ... supongo


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

*Cómo pasa el tiempo...*


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Topollillo (13 Dic 2022)

Quiero que hoy Messi y toda esa caterva de argensimios llore.


----------



## Manero (13 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> El relato que estás montando en tu cabeza no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, está claro que la cholitis que sufrís es sobretodo desde que os ganamos la liga en vuestro campo con el gol de godin... A seguir mamando...
> 
> Y si no estamos jugando semis, en parte tiene mucha culpa Balde y sus fallos y carencias.... Eso sí, enhorabuena por el mundial de Eric García, contra todo pronóstico, no la cago nunca jajajajaja no jugó quedando demostrado que es muy malo. One more time



Me gusta el concepto Cholitis, me la apunto pero con el significado de enfermedad que sufren los atléticos por años de uso abusivo y continuado del Cholo.

Y oye ahora resulta que la eliminación de España es culpa de los que no jugaron contra Marruecos? La culpa será digo yo de los que si jugaron y en especial de los 3 paralíticos que no supieron tirar los penaltis. Y del que los eligió a ellos por supuesto también.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

Yo sigo pensando que Angelito Correa hoy puede ser una piza clave contra los croatas, que saben defender bien delanteros previsibles pero no tanto a alguien como Correa, que es capaz de darse la vuelta, revolverse y colarse por cualquier hueco en el área


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Ya apoyo yo a Francia por esos incautos infieles que prefieren ir con los moromierdas.
> A menos que te refieras a las horas de moromierdas que habitan Francia y se hacen llamar "franceses" pero son eso, moromierdas.



Igual que esas *hordas* de fachas que pululan por Burbuja, y se hacen llamar "gente de bien", pero son eso, fachas de mierda.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Y oye ahora resulta que la eliminación de España es culpa de los que no jugaron contra Marruecos? La culpa será digo yo de los que si jugaron y en especial de los 3 paralíticos que no supieron tirar los penaltis. Y del que los eligió a ellos por supuesto también.



Pero si el partido estaba amañado, hombre.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

Angelito Correa es único dándose la vuelta, revolviéndose y colándose por cualquier parte.

Pero si se trata de tirar un desmarque al hueco, es muy rápido y además tiene buen remate






Y si se trata de colarse en el área y cargar rápido el disparo también


----------



## Xavi Graslei (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Manero (13 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pero si el partido estaba amañado, hombre.



Eso explicaría muchas cosas. A ver si amañan también el partido contra Francia y me llevo una alegría.


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2022)

yimi dijo:


> Lo más alucinante es que Messi llame "bobo" a nadie.
> Con esa cara y su hablar de lelo.



Messi se quiso hacer el canchero delante de sus colegas y la TV en directo, de manera gratuita,

se puso a llamar "bobo" a un tipo de dos metros que iba a hablarle de manera amistosa,

claro está, con cinco o seis argentinos cortando el paso al neerlandés y haciendo ruido,
el subnormal del Kun incluido, que se dedica a hacer directos con idiotas como Ibai, Momo, Cuscu y demás tarados,
(eso hace ver lo listo que es)

en la calle y a solas no tendría webos de decirle nada el enano hormonado al otro,

gente montonera, escandalosa, maleducada y barriobajera,
después veo a españoles aplaudiendo estas conductas por simplemente ser del Barça y se entiende que seamos un país de trivacunados endófobos.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

*Tensión entre Cristiano y Mendes*

El futbolista y el agente discuten sobre su futuro tras el Mundial, mientras surgen propuestas que son ajenas al círculo del afamado representante.


----------



## Manero (13 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Tensión entre Cristiano y Mendes*
> 
> El futbolista y el agente discuten sobre su futuro tras el Mundial, mientras surgen propuestas que son ajenas al círculo del afamado representante.



Pero no se iba Cristiano a jugar a Arabia Saudi? O todavía no está firmado eso.


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

*Valdano: "El que no quiere a Messi, no quiere al fútbol"   *







__





Valdano: "El que no quiere a Messi, no quiere al fútbol"


Jorge Valdano concedió una entrevista a TyC Sports en la que analizó lo que está sucediendo en este Mundial de Qatar. El que fuera campeón con Argentina en México 1986 se centró en




www.marca.com


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pero no se iba Cristiano a jugar a Arabia Saudi? O todavía no está firmado eso.



Al final no, salio Cristiano diciendo que no habia firmado nada para jugar en Arabia, creo que se ve jugando a alto nivel todavia lo que queda de temporada, el problema a ver a que equipo engaña


----------



## eltonelero (13 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Messi se quiso hacer el canchero delante de sus colegas y la TV en directo, de manera gratuita,
> 
> se puso a llamar "bobo" a un tipo de dos metros que iba a hablarle de manera amistosa,
> 
> ...



Lo alucinante es que durante años intentaran vender a Messi como el jugador humano, humilde y empatico opuesto al caracter de Ronaldo. Que vale Ronaldo no es el jugador mas humilde la historia pero es lo que es y no intenta venderse de otra manera.

En cambio el hormonao siempre ha sido eso, un tio sin inteligencia, ni chispa, vacío y sin empatía manejado por familia y circulo cercano. Al que le tuvieron que endosar una conocida de la familia como mujer, que si no llega a estar forrado no le toca ni con un palo. 
Rodeado de barriobajeros argentinos pues se dedica a imitarlos como un mono, cuando desde su posición podría ser un tio magnánimo en la victoria y quedar como Dios ante todo el mundo.


----------



## eltonelero (13 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Valdano: "El que no quiere a Messi, no quiere al fútbol"  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hambrentinos gotta hambrentinear.
Se creen el centro del universo.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1290670



si te llamas Cancelo yo no sé si es raro estar en un once de decepcionados


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## hastalosgueb original (13 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Y expulsó a Canales por hablarle con educación, el hijo de puta.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pero no se iba Cristiano a jugar a Arabia Saudi? O todavía no está firmado eso.



Se lo inventaron las basvras con patas del Maraca


----------



## Manoliko (13 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Y expulsó a Canales por hablarle con educación, el hijo de puta.



Que canales? Que paso?


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Que canales? Que paso?











La surrealista expulsión de Mateu Lahoz a Canales: "No me preguntes por temas personales"


Mateu Lahoz expulsó a Sergio Canales en la prórroga del Cádiz-Betis por doble amarilla




www.sport.es


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La surrealista expulsión de Mateu Lahoz a Canales: "No me preguntes por temas personales"
> 
> 
> Mateu Lahoz expulsó a Sergio Canales en la prórroga del Cádiz-Betis por doble amarilla
> ...



Y se quedo tan pancho


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



sigue la persecución impune a los calbos y nadie hace nada


----------



## feministaliberal (13 Dic 2022)

Si gana argentina me voy a suicidar


----------



## Dr.Muller (13 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Messi se quiso hacer el canchero delante de sus colegas y la TV en directo, de manera gratuita,
> 
> se puso a llamar "bobo" a un tipo de dos metros que iba a hablarle de manera amistosa,
> 
> ...



Jojojojojo
eso es EL EVANHELIO


----------



## Dr.Muller (13 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Si gana argentina me voy a suicidar



Yo no pero la noche sí que me la dan


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2022)

Esta gente es idiota 

   



* Hay alguno que sea normal?


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

*Dos '10' y un billete para la final*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

Vamos!!!
Hoy debemos ganar por el espíritu de Freddy Rincón!!!!! 

El se lo merece!!! 

Vamos Croacia!!!!! 

Vamos Freddy!!!! Leyenda del fútbol croata!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Esta gente es idiota
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me temo que no


----------



## Madrid (13 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Esta gente es idiota
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un país fundado por masones, con esas mimbres no podemos esperar nada bueno.

Qué puedes esperar de un pueblo que tiene referentes como al pirado ese del video o el subnormal hormonado?. Es un error histórico, un sirviente de lucifer. No sé que beneficio puede producir esta actitud, pero cuando se es subnormal , su ignorancia es bastante atrevida.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Dic 2022)

cuenta oficial de la fifa animando a argentina


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

*La carrera de De La Fuente antes de llegar a la Selección*


----------



## Madrid (13 Dic 2022)

anonymous375298 dijo:


> Desde que metan un gol se acabó el partido y cuando Marruecos tenga que atacar más los crujen al contragolpe. Ahora, si aguantan el 0-0 hasta los últimos 15 minutos... quien sabe si meten un gol y pasan. O llegan a los penaltis y ganan. Pero sí, Francia no debería tener ningún problema para ganar.



Totalmente de acuerdo

Si Francia marca , adiós Marruecos. Ya que realmente no tienen gran mordiente ofensiva.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> cuenta oficial de la fifa animando a argentina



Podrían disimular un poco...


----------



## chomin (13 Dic 2022)

A la puta calle croacia YA, un puto tiro a puerta y de rebote en 120 minutos con Brasil y con los japos igual, merecieron pasar los hikimoris, al carrer puto equipo jodemundiales


----------



## hastalosgueb original (13 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Que canales? Que paso?



El del Betis, le vaciló de lo lindo, la primera expulsión de su carrera con esa edad.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

A mí me da la sensación que en La Coja sigue Luisenrique y to el equipo. Que han puesto al delafuente ese de figurante como si ponen un moñeco, lo micsmo. Me da la sensación que no ha cambiao nada de nada, que la estruptura va a seguir siendo la micsma, "La idea", "erfuturo" y todo, sactamente igual. Van a seguir con los micsmos cuentos y al final va a haber movida.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (13 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y se quedo tan pancho



Los argentinos le dijeron de todo y no tuvo cojones de echar a ninguno, el tío mierdas.


----------



## VandeBel (13 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Lo alucinante es que durante años intentaran vender a Messi como el jugador humano, humilde y empatico opuesto al caracter de Ronaldo. Que vale Ronaldo no es el jugador mas humilde la historia pero es lo que es y no intenta venderse de otra manera.
> 
> En cambio el hormonao siempre ha sido eso, un tio sin inteligencia, ni chispa, vacío y sin empatía manejado por familia y circulo cercano. Al que le tuvieron que endosar una conocida de la familia como mujer, que si no llega a estar forrado no le toca ni con un palo.
> Rodeado de barriobajeros argentinos pues se dedica a imitarlos como un mono, cuando desde su posición podría ser un tio magnánimo en la victoria y quedar como Dios ante todo el mundo.




Totalmente de acuerdo. Además C.Ronaldo ha montado numeritos, pero cuando ha perdido, que es mucho más comprensible.

Después de haber ganado, el espectáculo de Messi fue asqueroso. Mal subnormal.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> A mí me da la sensación que en La Coja sigue Luisenrique y to el equipo. Que han puesto al delafuente ese de figurante como si ponen un moñeco, lo micsmo. Me da la sensación que no ha cambiao nada de nada, que la estruptura va a seguir siendo la micsma, "La idea", "erfuturo" y todo, sactamente igual. Van a seguir con los micsmos cuentos y al final va a haber movida.



debido al despido de LE, se puede decir que De La Fuente está ahí por los pelos ... oh wait


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Los argentinos le dijeron de todo y no tuvo cojones de echar a ninguno, el tío mierdas.



Fue un error poner a un árbitro que hablara español,

los argentinos iban a estar dando la brasa al árbitro todo el partido, cuerpo técnico, jugadores, todos,

así fue,

doble error era poner a un español, toda la panchitada se iba a volcar contra el, más el resto de subnormales españoles que meten el tema clubes en todo.

Le falta barrio a la FIFA,
pones a un árbitro moro que apenas hable inglés y a tomar por culo.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

*Morata cumple su promesa*

El punta tranquilizó a los dirigentes del Atlético a inicio del curso: “Haré una buena temporada aquí y con España”, les dijo. Con la Selección cumplió y quiere reivindicarse con su equipo.


----------



## spam (13 Dic 2022)

Pues desde esta cuenta se banca a nuestros amegos del sur. Súbanse al tren antes de que se llene, que luego vendrán los "yo de Priscila desde shequetito", "yo siempre confié"... pero no colará


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Dic 2022)

Hay que ir con Argentina, que son nuestros hermanos









Un periodista argentino pierde la cabeza contra los españoles: “Son unos hijos de p...”


Alejandro Jorge Fantino es un periodista argentino que se refirió así al pueblo español tras la actuación de Mateu Lahoz en el partido ante Países Bajos.




as.com


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Hay que ir con Argentina, que son nuestros hermanos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si que tenemos hermanos nosotros, que si los marroquis, los portugueses, los argentinos,.....todos somos hermanos


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

SLAVA HRVATSKA.

DAVAI V' VERIOD, POBEDITELI HRVATI SELEKTION.


----------



## Djokovic (13 Dic 2022)

Mi pronóstico para hoy es Argentina 5-3 Croacia , Maldini ha dicho que es un partido cerrado , así que probablemente pasará lo contrario


----------



## Patatas bravas (13 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Hay que ir con Argentina, que son nuestros hermanos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por culpa de los madridistas que no paráis de meteros con argentina por Messi


----------



## Patatas bravas (13 Dic 2022)

Por culpa de los madridistas los argentinos se van a creer que los españoles los hateamos


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (13 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sasto. Es alguien que no sabe competir con futbolistas de verdad ni ha demostrado nada en la élite. Llevará a sus jugadores de la sub21 y los mayores pasarán de él porque no ha sido nadie en el fútbol.
> 
> Marce era la opción al estar libre, y si me apuras, Benitez.



A mí me gusta, más bien me gustaba (porque el pollo este de la federación va a estar hasta el europeo de 2024 ...) *Benítez*, ese 3 - 0 que remontó fue la hostia consagrada, al del Liverpool me refiero en la final de la Champions. Para hacer eso no puedes ser un entrenador mediocre y tienes que tener muy bien motivados a los jugadores, además que no es tik-takero ...

Otra cosa es que no triunfara en el *Madric*, pero bueno. Marcelino también me parece de puta madre, y ya el que no puede ser es el del Villareal que se ha ido a la pérfida Albión ... será por entrenadores en España. Por cierto, Caparrós tampoco me importaría, o Valverde.

Y si hace falta cambiar totalmente el sistema, se trae algo de fuera que sea diferencial, si por ejemplo se supiera que hay jugadores para jugar como Mourinho quiere, a pesar de que me cae como una patada en los cojones me lo traía también. En un año nos hace añorar el puto tiki-taka aunque lo ganemos todo ....


----------



## Avioncito (13 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si que tenemos hermanos nosotros, que si los marroquis, los portugueses, los argentinos,.....todos somos hermanos



No me nombres a los Arg y a los del Sur, por favor jajaja


----------



## eltonelero (13 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> A mí me da la sensación que en La Coja sigue Luisenrique y to el equipo. Que han puesto al delafuente ese de figurante como si ponen un moñeco, lo micsmo. Me da la sensación que no ha cambiao nada de nada, que la estruptura va a seguir siendo la micsma, "La idea", "erfuturo" y todo, sactamente igual. Van a seguir con los micsmos cuentos y al final va a haber movida.



Al próximo partido con una selección que no sea de un microestado si seguimos con un 80% de posesión y un par de tiros a puerta ya sabemos la respuesta


----------



## Jvsl36 (13 Dic 2022)

Para qué provocan? Acuérdense qué la mayoría de futbolistas vienen de Villas miseria no pretendan qué sean uno eruditos.
Los holandeses provocaron, cuándo vas a patear un penal nadie te puede hablar es un código futbolístico y eso hicieron los holandeses.
A joderse


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si que tenemos hermanos nosotros, que si los marroquis, los portugueses, los argentinos,.....todos somos hermanos



normal, con tanta promiscuidad


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Mi pronóstico para hoy es Argentina 5-3 Croacia , Maldini ha dicho que es un partido cerrado , así que probablemente pasará lo contrario



Al contrario.

Yo le hecho un Croacia 1/2 Argentina 0/1.

Croacia le ganó al favorito del mundial. Y Argentina sufrió mucho contra un equipo segundón paco de mierda como el de Holanda, q desde 2014 no son más q mataos con ínfulas de creerse ingleses.


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Por culpa de los madridistas los argentinos se van a creer que los españoles los hateamos



No odio a los argentinos, de hecho los apoye con Holanda.

Pero ahora mi corazón está 1000% con HRVATSKA.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

*No se puede pedir peras al olmo*


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

Messi y Modric ya están biegos y se nota. Les queda un partido pa retiratse. Siendo ermondial tienen el epstra de motivación, pero un partido más y están retiraos los dos. 

Si fuera el seleccionador les sentaba a ambos a ver el partido desde la grada.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (13 Dic 2022)

Que pesados son los putos argentinos tío jajajajajajaja
Mira que por lo general voy con Argentina y es un país que no me cae mal.
Pero joder tío son unos putos brasas. Pero pesados pesados.

Pero mirad, me da igual. Prefiero a los argentinos, con todo lo pesados que son, que los moros o los Nuevos Franceses.

Que sí, que es oirles hablar y dan ganas de meterles de ostias.
Su nuevo D10S es un puto retrasado mental hasta arriba de hormonas que seguro que se caga encima.
Acaban a malas todos sus partidos.
Le están poniendo a huevo el mundial para que lo gane el enano ese de mierda. Igual que poenn copa américa cada 2 años .

Pero prefiero ese comportamiento al de la selección española. Perdieron contra un país que te ha invadido, 
y nada, ni una lágrima, ni un grito. NADA. Sólo les faltó partirse la polla, bueno eso ya lo hicieron algunos.
Prefiero ser mal ganador que no querer ganar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

En ermondial no debería haber ni promesitas ni biegas glorias. 
Molestan.

Deberían ir fumbolistas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

Los biegas glorias son un coñazo. Con la matraca de que si es su último mondiarl y sacaba ermundo después. Es patetic.

y las promesitas lo mismo, van a sentar a otros que lo hacen bien pa no hacerlo mejor. Eso en el mejor de los casos o pa liarla parda directamente


----------



## Manoliko (13 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Que pesados son los putos argentinos tío jajajajajajaja
> Mira que por lo general voy con Argentina y es un país que no me cae mal.
> Pero joder tío son unos putos brasas. Pero pesados pesados.
> 
> ...



Lo subscribo, los jugadores españoles parecía que no querían ganar, que les soplase la polla. Esta el árbitro permitiendo que los moros roben balones y corten todas las jugadas mediante empujones, agarrones y patadas y ni una sola protesta.


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Dic 2022)

No entiendo que cojones os importa que gane uno o el otro.

A mí me la pela, el que juegue mejor que gane, y si hay tanganas y patadas mejor.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (13 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No entiendo que cojones os importa que gane uno o el otro.
> 
> A mí me la pela, el que juegue mejor que gane, y si hay tanganas y patadas mejor.



A mí me la pela quién gane, excepto el puto marruecos.


----------



## Manoliko (13 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No entiendo que cojones os importa que gane uno o el otro.
> 
> A mí me la pela, el que juegue mejor que gane, y si hay tanganas y patadas mejor.



Yo quiero que gane Croacia. Si gana cualquier otro habrá sido un mundial de mierda para mi.


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> A mí me la pela quién gane, excepto el puto marruecos.



Pues es lo único que falta para devaluar el mundial definitivamente, que lo gane Mirruecos. De todas formas mañana estaré atento al tuiter, en París va a ser brutal ganen o pierdan.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (13 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Lo subscribo, los jugadores españoles parecía que no querían ganar, que les soplase la polla. Esta el árbitro permitiendo que los moros roben balones y corten todas las jugadas mediante empujones, agarrones y patadas y ni una sola protesta.



La selección española es reflejo del país al que representa.
- Boicoteada desde dentro.
- No hace nada ante las agresiones de marruecos, pudiendo hacerlo.
- No quiere ganar


----------



## Manoliko (13 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> A mí me la pela quién gane, excepto el puto marruecos.



Eso no va a pasar, pero eso les da igual incluso a los moros. Ellos no quieren ganar el mundial, lo que quieren es que Marruecos gane a los países donde más millones de moros hay viviendo del cuento, para salir a la calle a restregarlo por la cara. Son como perros rabiosos a los que les gusta morder la mano que les da de comer.


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Dic 2022)

Yo quiero que el nuevo seleccionador español pille un cancer terminal.. esos son mis buenos deseos navideños


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Por culpa de los madridistas los argentinos se van a creer que los españoles los hateamos



Viste el vídeo que suelta chorradas de hace 500 años?

Ahora la culpa es de los madridistas, ok.

Sois muy pesaditos con el tema Barça/Madrid


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Hay que ir con Argentina, que son nuestros hermanos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantino, descendiente puro de mapuches


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (13 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Eso no va a pasar, pero eso les da igual incluso a los moros. Ellos no quieren ganar el mundial, lo que quieren es que Marruecos gane a los países donde más millones de moros hay viviendo del cuento, para salir a la calle a restregarlo por la cara. Son como perros rabiosos a los que les gusta morder la mano que les da de comer.



Eso es cierto. 
El daño está hecho ya.

Si alguien con estómago es capaz de verse los partidos contra Japón y marruecos, verá que contra Japón se quiso perder y contra Marruecos no ganar.
Si hubiese tocado ganar a Japón se ganaba. La cosa era que se enfrentase contra Marruecos y eliminarse. Pero no una eliminación injusta como lo de Corea. No. España tenía que eliminarse dando esa imagen de impotencia y de desgana. Propaganda de guerra cojonuda para marruecos, desmoralización para el bando rival. Piensa que cuando eres niño las cosas te calan bastante. Los niños que vieran ese partido ya saben lo que es España: un ente que no quiere defenderse, un ente por el cual ningún esfuerzo vale para nada.

Aunque con España ya tenían mucho trabajo hecho. No sé yo si hay algún país dende el 50-60% de su gente lo odie.


----------



## tomac (13 Dic 2022)

La previa con Cuneo para ir calentando.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2022)

tomac dijo:


> La previa con Cuneo para ir calentando.



VAR para la última falta  
Pero si fue clarísima.

Y que Messi le pidió el VAR, como si eso fuera el ojo de halcón en el tenis 

Esta gente es idiota.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Fantino, descendiente puro de mapuches



Es casi Infantino


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> La selección española es reflejo del país al que representa.
> - Boicoteada desde dentro.
> - No hace nada ante las agresiones de marruecos, pudiendo hacerlo.
> - No quiere ganar



será la de jurgol, la de baloncesto nos ha vuelto a hacer campeones de europa ...


----------



## tomac (13 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> VAR para la última falta
> Pero si fue clarísima.
> 
> Y que Messi le pidió el VAR, como si eso fuera el ojo de halcón en el tenis
> ...



Cuneo es dios.

Hoy Argentina lucha contra toda la FIFA. Si salen a la cancha como el otro día y no siendo unos pechofrios pueden lograrlo


----------



## Manoliko (13 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Eso es cierto.
> El daño está hecho ya.
> 
> Si alguien con estómago es capaz de verse los partidos contra Japón y marruecos, verá que contra Japón se quiso perder y contra Marruecos no ganar.
> ...



Lo has clavado.


----------



## cebollo (13 Dic 2022)

El enfado de los argentinos con Mateu es como lo de la Juventus con el penalty a Lucas Vázquez. Jode mucho por ser en él último segundo pero no es culpa del árbitro. Teniendo más de diez años mentales se distingue bien.


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Para qué provocan? Acuérdense qué la mayoría de futbolistas vienen de Villas miseria no pretendan qué sean uno eruditos.
> Los holandeses provocaron, cuándo vas a patear un penal nadie te puede hablar es un código futbolístico y eso hicieron los holandeses.
> A joderse



El balonazo al banquillo y todas las mierdas fue durante la tanda de penaltys,, claro. La subnormalada de Messi con lo de Riquelme tb fue por la tanda de penaltys. Y las declaraciones del final tb.

El problema no es que los analfabetos pegapatadas hagan el subnormal. El problema es que todos los demas estais justificando sus gilipolleces.

Y eso os convierte en la misma basura tercermundista. Felicidades, ya no engañais a nadie en todo el planeta tierra.


----------



## filets (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> El balonazo al banquillo y todas las mierdas fue durante la tanda de penaltys,, claro. La subnormalada de Messi con lo de Riquelme tb fue por la tanda de penaltys. Y las declaraciones del final tb.
> 
> El problema no es que los analfabetos pegapatadas hagan el subnormal. El problema es que todos los demas estais justificando sus gilipolleces.
> 
> Y eso os convierte en la misma basura tercermundista. Felicidades, ya no engañais a nadie en todo el planeta tierra.



Para estos simios también es lícito que periodistas deportivos estén llamando a TODOS los españoles,
"gallegos soretes"
"hijosdeputas"
"choros" (ladrones)
Etc, etc.

Os imagináis que Pedrerol, Manolo Lana, etc se ponen a llamar hijosdeputas a los argentinos por el arbitraje contra Marruecos?

O a soltar que los ingleses los debieron arrasar junto a la Malvinas bla bla?

En la vida se vería algo así, sería viral y traería consecuencias.

Pues ellos lo justifican y además lo alientan.

Ahora entiendo que Argentina sea un lodazal infecto, ese trozo de basura está condenado al fracaso como país.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Dic 2022)

"Nos unen lazos historicos con Argentina" que se jodan, hoy el foro con Croacia.


----------



## tomac (13 Dic 2022)

Que se joda la FIFA. No nos van a chorrear este mundial


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Para estos simios también es lícito que periodistas deportivos estén llamando a TODOS los españoles,
> "gallegos soretes"
> "hijosdeputas"
> "choros" (ladrones)
> ...



Son tercermundistas y estan orgullosos de su condicion. Al igual que los progres, encantadisimos de ser cobardes, ladrones, putas y maricones. 

Pues hala. A ver si con un poco de suerte hoy sí que les atracan a tope y el sabado juegan por el tercer puesto que es el jodido mejor final para una seleccion de gilipollas.


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

@Patatas bravas, SLAVA ROSSIYA. SLAVA HRVATSKA. PINCHE ARGENTINA.


----------



## Patatas bravas (13 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> @Patatas bravas, SLAVA ROSSIYA. SLAVA HRVATSKA. PINCHE ARGENTINA.



No rompas más las pelotas viejo


----------



## filets (13 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> No rompas más las pelotas viejo


----------



## Antisocialista (13 Dic 2022)

Argentina el unico que defiende el fútbol de habla hispana, eso les arde a españoles, chilenos, mexicanos y demás fracasados.


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> será la de jurgol, la de baloncesto nos ha vuelto a hacer campeones de europa ...




Al baloncesto suelen jugar niños bien de colegios concertados. Al fútbol chusma


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Para qué provocan? Acuérdense qué la mayoría de futbolistas vienen de Villas miseria no pretendan qué sean uno eruditos.
> Los holandeses provocaron, cuándo vas a patear un penal nadie te puede hablar es un código futbolístico y eso hicieron los holandeses.
> A joderse



Tener mal perder es malo pero es natural, tener mal ganar es IMPERDONABLE, es de infraseres de la peor calaña.


----------



## Manoliko (13 Dic 2022)

Antisocialista dijo:


> Argentina el unico que defiende el fútbol de habla hispana, eso les arde a españoles, chilenos, mexicanos y demás fracasados.



Yo iba con Argentina hasta que escuche las declaraciones de Messi después del partido. Lo siento pero no puedo apoyar a semejantes imbeciles. Ojalá hubiese un país de habla hispana al que pudiese apoyar sin sentir vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

Antisocialista dijo:


> Argentina el unico que defiende el fútbol de habla hispana, eso les arde a españoles, chilenos, mexicanos y demás fracasados.



Ah qué eso que hablan es español?


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Dic 2022)

Espero que en el partido de hoy arrase Croacia y que mañana gane Marruecos pero por la mínima y de chiripa.
Para la final desearía una final Croacia - Marruecos donde los croatas les metan por lo menos cuatro goles de forma contundente.
A ver si así se les bajan los humos a los vecinos del sur y a los prepotentes futbolistas de la selección argentina.


----------



## filets (13 Dic 2022)

Yo vi jugar a Cuciuffo
...mientras el ex Boca conducía por un terreno rural, pisó una vizcachera que movió el vehículo de forma brusca y en ese momento la carabina calibre 22, que estaba apoyada en el piso entre
los dos asientos delanteros, con el caño hacia arriba, perdió estabilidad e, increíblemente, se disparó.
Herido de gravedad, con el hígado destruido y con la bala alojada en la aorta, fue trasladado a la sala de primeros auxilios de Bahía San Blas.


----------



## filets (13 Dic 2022)

Lo de HAMBRENTINA es DANTESCO


----------



## Manoliko (13 Dic 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Espero que en el partido de hoy arrase Croacia y que mañana gane Marruecos pero por la mínima y de chiripa.
> Para la final desearía una final Croacia - Marruecos donde los croatas les metan por lo menos cuatro goles de forma contundente.
> A ver si así se les bajan los humos a los vecinos del sur y a los prepotentes futbolistas de la selección argentina.



Yo puestos a desear deseo que pierdan Argentina y Marruecos y que la final la gane Croacia. Argentina ya si eso puede golear a Marruecos en el partido por el tercer puesto.


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Espero que en el partido de hoy arrase Croacia y que mañana gane Marruecos pero por la mínima y de chiripa.
> Para la final desearía una final Croacia - Marruecos donde los croatas les metan por lo menos cuatro goles de forma contundente.
> A ver si así se les bajan los humos a los vecinos del sur y a los prepotentes futbolistas de la selección argentina.




Los humos serían ambos peleando por el tercer y cuarto puesto


----------



## tomac (13 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1291133
> 
> 
> Lo de HAMBRENTINA es DANTESCO



No me seas forro


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Hay que ir con Argentina, que son nuestros hermanos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué dijo?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sasto. Es alguien que no sabe competir con futbolistas de verdad ni ha demostrado nada en la élite. Llevará a sus jugadores de la sub21 y los mayores pasarán de él porque no ha sido nadie en el fútbol.
> 
> Marce era la opción al estar libre, y si me apuras, Benitez.



Benitez tambien me parece sobradamente capacitado y con meritos mas que suficientes para desempeñar el cargo. De hecho, en su momento llego a estar considerado como el entrenador de moda del futbol español.


----------



## tomac (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## filets (13 Dic 2022)

¿DE que parte de Croacia sois?
Yo de Slavonski Brod


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Dic 2022)

Por fin una buena noticia un musulman menos


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2022)

La cuenta oficial de la FIFA es monotema Messi/Argentina

  



https://mobile.twitter.com/fifaworldcup_es


----------



## Urquiza (13 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Por fin una buena noticia un musulman menos




Espero una respuesta contundente del tal FIFPRO... estilo que los jugadores en la final salten con un brazalete con el símbolo de la paz o que suene en el estadio el Imagine de Lenon.
Se van a cagar los putos follacabras


----------



## Manoliko (13 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿DE que parte de Croacia sois?
> Yo de Slavonski Brod



Muy al interior, yo me pido Split.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

Llego la aficionado mas fiel de Croacia al estadio


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Dic 2022)

Que semis es la que dan en la 1?


----------



## Elsexy (13 Dic 2022)

Creo que va a ganar Argentina, si juega como jugo contra Holanda no creo que tenga muchas dificultades para pasar, aún así hay que tener cuidado con Croacia, a mi me cerró la boca eliminando a Brasil. 
Suerte a ambas


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

Hay que reinstaurar la GRAN CROACIA YA YA YA


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Que semis es la que dan en la 1?



Las dos, han tirado la casa por la ventana


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

ANTE PAVELIC SELECCION


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

Hay q masacrar Serbios y moromierdas para instaurar la GRAN HRVATSKA USTASHA YA YA YA.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Dic 2022)

A mí me gustó el juego de Argentina frente a los Países Fangosos que se han convertido en un equipo leñero y mediocre que no tiene nada que ver con la Holanda de los 70-80, ...y al final del partido supieron provocarles muy bien para que se olvidaran de jugar, es curioso pero cada vez que esos herejes juegan contra una selección de habla española la lían de una forma u otra porque nos odian a muerte...la verdad es que me alegré de su eliminación.

Esta noche no sé que va a pasar, Croacia juega muy bien a lo suyo que es aguantar hasta llegar a los penaltys sin arriesgar ni proponer nada y suelen tener éxito....aunque a mi como espectador me gustan las selecciones que proponen y se arriesgan, o sea deseo que pierdan contra los boludos ...y que marque Messi y haga un partidazo porque seguro que les jode a los culés separatistas que ahora no lo pueden ver ni en pintura después de haber repetido ad nauseam que era mejor que Pelé y Maradona juntos...


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

Ultimo enfrentamiento entre las dos


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

Voy a dejar d chatear, q tengo clase d autoescuela.
A las 8 y algo vuelvo


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Los humos serían ambos peleando por el tercer y cuarto puesto



Ya, pero una derrota de Marruecos por Francia provocaría ipso-facto disturbios muy serios en media Europa, incluyendo probablemente Madrid, Barcelona y Bilbao. Con una derrota de Marruecos por Croacia también habría problemas, pero seguramente no tan virulentos. En Croacia no creo que haya muchos marroquíes, mientras que poner patas arriba París, Londres y Bruselas como pataleta por la derrota ante Croacia generaría mucho rechazo en la población nativa europea incluso sabiendo que esos disturbios ante una derrota croata no serían tan serios como ante una derrota ante Francia.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

XI: Martínez; Molina, Otamendi, Romero, Tagliafico; Enzo, Mac Allister, Paredes, De Paul; Messi, Álvarez







XI: Livakovic; Juranovic, Lovren, Gvardiol, Sosa; Kovacic, Modric, Brozovic; Perisic, Kramaric, Pasalic


----------



## Recio (13 Dic 2022)

argentina gana, croacia ha llegado a semis de puro nabo, solo a ganado un partido en este mundial contra los canadienses
penaltis aparte


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

*Messi y Modric, carreras paralelas*


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (13 Dic 2022)

Alguno que veáis los partidos en GolMundial por acestream... Tenéis cierto retraso en el sonido? Mínimo.


----------



## El Juani (13 Dic 2022)

La buenorra esa gostosa de Croacia ha dicho que si gana el Mundial su país, se despelota... a ver si es verdad.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

A medida que se ha ido acercando el partido, Argentina ha ido perdiendo cierto favoritismo y las cuotas de Croacia han bajado. Ojalá sea una señal.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Es un país fundado por masones, con esas mimbres no podemos esperar nada bueno.
> 
> Qué puedes esperar de un pueblo que tiene referentes como al pirado ese del video o el subnormal hormonado?. Es un error histórico, un sirviente de lucifer. No sé que beneficio puede producir esta actitud, pero cuando se es subnormal , su ignorancia es bastante atrevida.



Tú sí que eres un error histórico, canalla.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

*Nueva normativa para dar lustre y esplendor a ermondial*
_*Se limita a 3 participaciones máximo ermondial en la carrera de un furmolista. *_


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

Partido durísimo el que se viene.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Dic 2022)

VAMOS CROACIA


----------



## Patoso (13 Dic 2022)

No me atrevo a darle al botón del "Comenta que sales" de Rtve, veo imagen tenebrosa sojaboys y empoderaita puesta en furgol.....muncho zusto


----------



## Ancient Warrior (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

Avnque diga lo obvio, lo echan por la tele




__





Argentina - Croacia, directo | Semifinal Mundial Qatar 2022


Sigue en directo el partido entre Argentina y Croacia de la primera semifinal del Mundial de Qatar 2022 del día 13 de diciembre. El deporte, en RTVE Play



www.rtve.es


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

Aunque está el mundial preparado para Messi, si gana Croacia me alegraré muchísimo.
Modric se merece un mundial.
Y que conste que no soy ni por asomo del Madrics.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DE MATEU LAHOZ


----------



## Xanna (13 Dic 2022)

con argentina !


----------



## Th89 (13 Dic 2022)

Comienza el atraco.

Aquí lo leyeron primero.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Aunque está el mundial preparado para Messi, si gana Croacia me alegraré muchísimo.
> Modric se merece un mundial.
> Y que conste que no soy ni por asomo del Madrics.



Mismo sentimiento. 

Los pechofríos se me hacen una bola que ni un hamster.


----------



## Nico (13 Dic 2022)

arbitro ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

Vamos Croacia joder!!!!!!
Por Freddy Rincón!!!!


----------



## NORDWAND (13 Dic 2022)

Disfruten caballeros, la semana que viene lo echaremos de menos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

Rociada croata a todo buenos aires!!!!!!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

estoy viendo a Modric, antes de la lesión


----------



## qbit (13 Dic 2022)

Brasil en 2018 y 2022 eliminados en cuartos de final.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

canchero = hijodeputa macarra que merece roja

aquí lo leyeron primero


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Dic 2022)

El papa León X llamó a Croacia "Antemurale Christianitatis" en 1519, dado que los ejércitos croatas había hecho contribuciones significativas a la lucha contra el expansionismo turco en Europa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

Tomad rociada gallega argentinos!!!!


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

Les robamos el horo, lo leisteis aquí primero


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Dic 2022)

Un periodista argentino pierde la cabeza contra los españoles: “Son unos hijos de p...”


Alejandro Jorge Fantino es un periodista argentino que se refirió así al pueblo español tras la actuación de Mateu Lahoz en el partido ante Países Bajos.




as.com


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Veo mejor a Argentina que a Croacia


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

faltan negrocs en el campo

Washington Post

aquí lo leyeron primero


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

Entraditas bolvdas


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (13 Dic 2022)

Ya están pitando a favor de Argentina


----------



## NORDWAND (13 Dic 2022)

Empiezan los palos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Entraditas bolvdas



y piscinitas boludas


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> faltan negrocs en el campo
> 
> Washington Post
> 
> aquí lo leyeron primero



hay que parar el partido y arrodillarse


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2022)

Ahora irá y la cagará, pero qué bueno es el Guardiola croata.


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

Llora Madriz


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

dice el narizón de tve que guardiol está recibiendo críticas en el mundial... y resulta que es el mejor central del campeonato... y el Iker diciendo que es normal la picaresca argentina...
TODO A FAVOR DE LOS BOLUDOCS


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Ahora tiene apuros Argentina


----------



## Avioncito (13 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Veo mejor a Argentina que a Croacia



De momento, bastante mejor, las cosas como son.


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Muy buena la presión croata


----------



## Vanatico (13 Dic 2022)

Los argentinos tienen un pelin de miedo


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

4-4-2 Argentina, muy clásico. A los croatas se les ve buscar huecos por las bandas


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

la menta fría europea vs el histrionismo farlopero sudaca


----------



## javso (13 Dic 2022)

Estos 22 hijos de puta firman ya los penaltis.


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Dic 2022)

Argentina sin los árbitros no es nada.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Hostia, eso es amarilla


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

McPiscinister


----------



## fachacine (13 Dic 2022)

Vaya jefazo es Gvardiol, me encanta,ya me impresionó en Champions


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Hostia, eso es amarilla



mira la repe... ni lo toca


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> la menta fría europea vs el histrionismo farlopero sudaca



Exacto, que no esté expulsada argentina por barriobajera tiene delito.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Avioncito (13 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> McPiscinister



Argentino de toda la vida, de 20 generaciones atrás jajaja


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Dic 2022)

Messi guarro


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

No ha sido nada de nada


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Argentina sin los árbitros no es nada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Los jeques quieren que gane el PSG


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Dic 2022)

Missing haciendo teatro buscando el penaltito 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (13 Dic 2022)

PISCINAZO DE MESSI


----------



## Avioncito (13 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> la menta fría europea vs el histrionismo farlopero sudaca



Solo les ha faltado llegar al esradio en seat león amrillo cada jugador


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Árbitro robando. Ya tienen discursito.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

messi buscando el choque.... inaudito en él...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

El árbitro por el momento se hace respetar
El árbitro no es Mateu Lahoz


----------



## Avioncito (13 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> PISCINAZO DE MESSI



Pues no sabe nadar


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Argentino de toda la vida, de 20 generaciones atrás jajaja



Si, están teniendo un nivel de teatro del que les hace únicos en su estilo: es ma mezcolanza entre Españoles e italianos


----------



## Desencantado (13 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ahora irá y la cagará, pero qué bueno es el Guardiola croata.



Imperial.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

V


- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Aunque está el mundial preparado para Messi, si gana Croacia me alegraré muchísimo.
> Modric se merece un mundial.
> Y que conste que no soy ni por asomo del Madrics.



Croacia es la justicia, argentina la inflación.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (13 Dic 2022)

Enano hormonado hijodeputa peronista haciendo teatro


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Ojo, saque de esquina


----------



## qbit (13 Dic 2022)

O es falta o es tarjeta al tramposo de Messi, pero no sancionarle está muy mal.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

2 argentinos en el suelo


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Acabo de poner el partido, quien está jugando mejor??


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> Acabo de poner el partido, quien está jugando mejor??



Croacia de largo

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Dic 2022)

Aquí no es panalty boludos


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2022)

Lovren ha matado a dos de un cabezazo.


----------



## Avioncito (13 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> V
> 
> 
> Croacia es la justicia, argentina la inflación.



Argentina es la tipica familia que está echando la tarde en Carrefour y a los crios les dan de merendar, un par de cajas de donnettes del estante en un pasillo.

Sin pagar, claro


----------



## Patoso (13 Dic 2022)

Que dice que Lodric se ha llevao palante a tres jugadores a la vez....


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

se dan un cabezazo entre dos argentinos, y dice el narizón que el croata se lleva a los dos por delante... NO SE TE NOTA NADA HIJODEPUTA FUNCIONARIO


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Vaya jefazo es Gvardiol, me encanta,ya me impresionó en Champions



Espero que lo fiche Florentino


----------



## qbit (13 Dic 2022)

Un croata = 2 argentinos derribados.


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

No entiendo a la defensa croata


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Dic 2022)

Tots amb Croàcia.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, el planteamiento de Argentina lo hace Mourinho y lo llaman cuatrivote.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> se dan un cabezazo entre dos argentinos, y dice el narizón que el croata se lleva a los dos por delante... NO SE TE NOTA NADA HIJODEPUTA FUNCIONARIO



Joder lo estás viendo en tve?


----------



## qbit (13 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> se dan un cabezazo entre dos argentinos, y dice el narizón que el croata se lleva a los dos por delante... NO SE TE NOTA NADA HIJODEPUTA FUNCIONARIO



Yo lo veo por la tele inglesa para no aguantar a esa gentuza.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Croacia propone. Argentina dispone.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

lesión de messi??


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

La baticao del Messi hoy no funcionaba? No le veo correr


----------



## Kursk (13 Dic 2022)

Escuchando el partido en una retransmisión argentina y da gusto oírles relatar el partido. Al cesar lo que es del cesar. 
Los comentarios de los funcionarios de RTVE son la aburricion extrema.


----------



## Vanatico (13 Dic 2022)

Los croatas ni se tiran ni protestan. Son gladiadores.


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Un croata = 2 argentinos derribados.



si, pero luego al contragolpe no terminan de definir


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Tots amb Croàcia.







__





Hilo para alegrarse de las derrotas hambrientinas en el mundial de jurgol (semis y final)


Hilo dedicado a @JAGGER




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tubiegah (13 Dic 2022)

aunque los argentinos sean unos cansinos y tal nos os enternece verles agitar los bracitos para animar cual si fueren trisómicos con parálisis cerebral?


----------



## Avioncito (13 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Croacia propone. Argentina dispone.



Y el arbitro a las chortinas pone


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

¿alguien conoce algún foro o chat argentino para entrar a trollear?


----------



## Octubrista (13 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> lesión de messi??



Naaa, que le den unos caramelos de hormonas.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder lo estás viendo en tve?



es pa no consumir hanchodevanda y poder forear agusto, que vivir en la aldea es lo que tiene


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Dic 2022)

Tve va con los moros y los boludos


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> No entiendo a la defensa croata



Son tres paquetes agarrados a Gvardiol cual clavo ardiendo, qué te esperas.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Kursk dijo:


> Escuchando el partido en una retransmisión argentina y da gusto escucharles relatar el partido. Al cesar lo que es del cesar.
> Los comentarios de los funcionarios de RTVE son la aburricion extrema.



Ponte la TV alemana y adorarás lo de TVE.


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Kursk dijo:


> Escuchando el partido en una retransmisión argentina y da gusto escucharles relatar el partido. Al cesar lo que es del cesar.
> Los comentarios de los funcionarios de RTVE son la aburricion extrema.



Coincido.
He visto los ultimos partidos de Argentina en canales online de allí, y es acojonante el nivel.

Los de TVE aburren a las ovejas.

Además tienen a una que de vez en cuando suelta comentarios sin venir a cuento.

Imagino que será de cuota


----------



## Avioncito (13 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Tve va con los moros y los boludos



Mañana lo tienen complicado entonces jajajajaja


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

Casillas está haciendo unas observaciones inteligentísimas


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> ¿alguien conoce algún foro o chat argentino para entrar a trollear?



forohambre.ar


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (13 Dic 2022)

Messi reservándose para jugar contra el Toulouse


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Esa contra de Croacia era cojonuda, pero estaba sólo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Casillas está haciendo unas observaciones inteligentísimas



mode ironic off


----------



## cohiba (13 Dic 2022)

Vamos Croacia!!!!


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Lo bueno que veo es que aun Argentina marcando gol, Croacia tendría respuesta.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (13 Dic 2022)

No entiendo como Messi miediendo 1.70 le gana haciéndo cuerpo a tios de 1.90


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> lesión de messi??



Nada.

Solo quiere que le miren y hablen de el


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

Vamos a ver pocos goles hoy parece


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> mode ironic off


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Pues os voy a dar la razón a más de uno aquí: Da la impresión de que en Argentina se conformarían con los penalties


----------



## Patoso (13 Dic 2022)

La comentarista de Rtve tiene voz de : Perdone señor no atendemos sin cita, rellene este papel si quiere.....


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> aunque los argentinos sean unos cansinos y tal nos os enternece verles agitar los bracitos para animar cual si fueren trisómicos con parálisis cerebral?


----------



## cohiba (13 Dic 2022)

Saca tarjeta carbón.


----------



## yimi (13 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ponte la TV alemana y adorarás lo de TVE.



Me he acordado de José Ángel de la Casa.
Pura adrenalina. Qué retransmisiones.


----------



## Avioncito (13 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Vamos a ver pocos goles hoy parece



No nos da con lo que estamos haciendo, jolines


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Jugadón la verdad.

Una pena que lo hayan parado via falta warra.


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Dic 2022)

El gvardiol va con el rabo colgando. 

Vaya jugadoraco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

Vamos Croacia!!! Por vuestras croatas!!!


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (13 Dic 2022)

A De Pol le rompieron el orto vihte


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> La comentarista de Rtve tiene voz de : Perdone señor no atendemos sin cita, rellene este papel si quiere.....



Es que además no dice nada de interés

- ¿Qué tal Lara? ¿Escaloni está rascándose la oreja?
- No, no, está bebiendo agua


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Dic 2022)

Goool de Robinho


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (13 Dic 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> La comentarista de Rtve tiene voz de : Perdone señor no atendemos sin cita, rellene este papel si quiere.....



Pues los de la tv noruega no están del todo mal, dejan escuchar mucho el sonido ambiente


----------



## Vanatico (13 Dic 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> No entiendo como Messi miediendo 1.70 le gana haciéndo cuerpo a tios de 1.90



Cruyff: "Si tu juegas contra un pequeño, su hombro esta aqui,tu no puedes defender"


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

El partido está ideal para Angelito Correa


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Pues los de la tv noruega no están del todo mal, dejan escuchar mucho el sonido ambiente



En Escandinavia les va mucho al Dark Ambient, sobriedad y clase.


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Dic 2022)

Qué flojito es el lateral izquierdo croata, si los argentinos aprietan por esa banda...


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

están los de la cope partiéndose la polla y diciendo que se lo están pasando muy bien en qatar

han matado a dos periodistas y no sé sabe bien cómo ha sido, pero eso a ellos les importa una puta mierda


----------



## Patoso (13 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> En Escandinavia les va mucho al Dark Ambient, sobriedad y clase.



El de hezpaña parece la sala de espera de un consultorio de la seguridad social


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

Brozovic con ese tatu de la bombita podría jugar perfectamente en argentina


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Ojo a Modric ahí


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

ES CORNER HIJOS DE PVTAAAAAA


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (13 Dic 2022)

Penalti pa argentina


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Modric dejando intangibles que no valen para nada y porsupuesto penalti.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Regalo para los argentinos

Penalty y amarilla para el portero croata Livakovic

Ojalá la pare


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Penalti y amarilla


----------



## Avioncito (13 Dic 2022)

Se jodió.

El 4to o 5to pty ya para Argentina, fñipante


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Dic 2022)

Ya tenemos el robo


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

Penalty pa Argentina


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

Penaltito a la araña


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

ya empieza


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

Bueno ya comienza las rociadas arbitrales...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Dic 2022)

5 penaltys para Argentina, esto está más preparado que mis cojones.


----------



## Avioncito (13 Dic 2022)

Vaya defensa de los huevos tio...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (13 Dic 2022)

Subnormal el portero


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Bueno es LIVAKOVIC.

Puede pararlo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

TONGOOOO TONGOOOO


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Dic 2022)

Argensida robando como siempre.

Le tangan un corner a Croacia y en la jugada siguiente penalty de regalo.es ACOJONANTE 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

Pero si la araña va a por el portero


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2022)

Otro penalty regalado


----------



## Hermericus (13 Dic 2022)

Eso no es penalty


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2022)

No es penalti, Orsato, sinverguenza


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

Iker dice que no hay nada, que le pega el argentino al portero. BIEN!


----------



## chomin (13 Dic 2022)

Eso es roja, menudo robo


----------



## ArturoB (13 Dic 2022)

4 penaltys ya lleva a favor Argentina en el mundial


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

¿Quién lo tira?


----------



## TNTcl (13 Dic 2022)

Eso NO ES PENALTI.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Dic 2022)

Seguro que es penalti? si es el argentino el que se tira encima


----------



## Leer (13 Dic 2022)

Falta del delantero en todo caso. Que horror.


----------



## Patoso (13 Dic 2022)

Tongo Argentino de gardel


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Vale Messi


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Dic 2022)

El locutor cagándola defendiendo lo indefendible. Es penalitazo, clarísimo, no lo dejó pasar.


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Gol de Messi


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

Golllllll


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

FRAUDEEEEE


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (13 Dic 2022)

Gol messi de penalti
1-0


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Weno.

A REMARRRRRR


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Dic 2022)

Tocaba regalar un penalti: que absoluto robo


----------



## chomin (13 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLllllllll


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Dic 2022)

El árbitro ha aprovechado cualquier jugada en el área, para pitar penalty.


----------



## cohiba (13 Dic 2022)

Eso era penalty?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Dic 2022)

Dinero moruno


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Dic 2022)

Cuatro penaltitos en un mundial. Algún precedente? 

PSG2022


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

mal defendido croacia, penalty 1-0 ... se van cumpliendo los pronósticos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

patético el mundial


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

Menuda tela....


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

Falta mucho


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

Lo tiro bien el penalty Messi, gana 1-0 de momento


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

El número de penalties que le han pitado a Argentina en este mundial... un poco por encima de la media.

Solo un poco. 4 en 6 partidos.


----------



## Th89 (13 Dic 2022)

Ya está todo el pescado vendido.

Mejor me pongo con la cena.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Dic 2022)

Hay que consagrar al hormonas


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

FRAUDEEEEEE @Patatas bravas GORDO HIJO DE PVTA CARAPOLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Malvender (13 Dic 2022)

Que ascazo me dan los muertos de hambre inflacionistas argentinos


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Espero que saque a Budimir


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Dic 2022)

Esto da vergüenza ajena

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> El locutor cagándola defendiendo lo indefendible. Es penalitazo, clarísimo, no lo dejó pasar.



Lo que sigo sin entender son las apostillas de la tipa. Es que la han metido por cuota, porque si... los comentarios ahora, antes del penalti... es que son un absurdo...


Y además es que es lo contrario de lo que pretenden, es , según la lógica woke, muy "machista" poner a alguien ahí porque si


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2022)

Vaya robo. NO es penalti. Dadle el mundial al enano ya hombre.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Dic 2022)

Ahora fuera de la coña que llevamos en el foro

Cuánto ha pagado el city por la Araña y qué sueldo tiene?
Y cuánto ha pagado el barça por Ferran y Eric y cuánto cuestan de ficha?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (13 Dic 2022)

No entiendo de todo bien el penalti


----------



## chomin (13 Dic 2022)

Menudo gilipollas el Casillas, penal clarisimo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Dic 2022)

Favorcito al equipo del enano hormonado. Da igual cuando lo leas.


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

Puede venir un gol de KroASIA


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Dic 2022)

La FIFA ya dio la orden campeon del mundo el hormonas y un moro en el cuadro final.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2022)

Cuantos penaltis han pitado a favor de Argentina?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Menudo gilipollas el Casillas, penal clarisimo



Que puede decir un gilipollas que poco menos que se las dejaba cuando tiraba el enano hormonado, que le pida una cita ya para comerle la polla.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (13 Dic 2022)

Minuto 33...


----------



## Hamtel (13 Dic 2022)

Pero si ya había tirado la araña y choca con el portero. Vergonzoso


----------



## Avioncito (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> Espero que saque a Budimir



Ojalá, y marque


----------



## Patoso (13 Dic 2022)

Que Inyusticia


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Dic 2022)

Mejor que no se juege la final, que se la den al hormonas ya.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Argentina se quejará del árbitro porque no han expulsado al portero.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (13 Dic 2022)

Basura de mundial.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

Se pone la semifinal mu complicada para Croacia. A ver si son capaces de remontarlo. Hasta ahora han sido capaces de remontar goles en contra. Los argentimos deberían irse a por el segundo y a por el tercero o los croatas les empatan el partido y lo duermen.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

mundial financiado poel el PSG, quieren final messi - mbappé


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Lo positivo de que gane Argentina es que la final y la copa están pensadas para que gane Francia y el PSG de Mbappé (qatar airways/accor/bein sports)

La hostia será mayor si Argentina cae en la final


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Dic 2022)

Lastima que el Madrid ya ha fichado una piara de negros para la defensa, el Guardiol Croata es muy bueno.


----------



## ArturoB (13 Dic 2022)

Croacia empezó perdiendo contra Japón y Brasil veremos..


----------



## TNTcl (13 Dic 2022)

Y EL MALO, era el árbitro español.,,

Muy bien, Messi...


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Dic 2022)

Penalti psss pssss…no se por que motivo el portero deberia quitar la pierna para dejar pasar al delantero cuando es este el que cambia su trayectoria en el ultimo momento…


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

*Era un mano a mano de Julián con Livakovic y es penalti del portero para Orsato, pero tampoco se puede quitar el croata...*


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Argentina se quejará del árbitro porque no han expulsado al portero.



es que si expulsan al portero se cargan el partido directamente, así pueden disimular


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Falta mucho



¿Para qué? ¿para que os pinten otro penalti inventado? 

Ya mejor en la final ¿no? que aqui otro penalti sería muy descarao


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Se acabó


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Croacia empezó perdiendo contra Japón y Brasil veremos..



Y Canadá.

Pero 2-0...


----------



## Avioncito (13 Dic 2022)

Que malos son colega...no me jodas...


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

Jajajaja


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

Otroooooooo de Argentina


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (13 Dic 2022)

gol de inflaciolandia


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Dic 2022)

Los hambrentinos habrán empeñado por tercera vez su casa para ir.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (13 Dic 2022)

Este sí es un golazo de argentina


----------



## Vanatico (13 Dic 2022)

Dios


----------



## Hamtel (13 Dic 2022)

El portero estaba parado. El delantero choca por la inercia de la carrera


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

atp


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

El gol gilipollas del día


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Dic 2022)

Gol de la araña MVP


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Puede venir un gol de KroASIA



Sionista hambrientino


----------



## HArtS (13 Dic 2022)

gol de Julián Álvarez.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Dic 2022)

Ya están los hambrentinos rebozandose por el suelo de las gradas. Que gentuza.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

Joder...


----------



## Abrojo (13 Dic 2022)

hay q darle el mundial a Messi por lo civil o lo criminal


----------



## chomin (13 Dic 2022)

Gooooooooll Menuda broma de equipo Croacia, Al carrer hostias, hoy tenía que estar jugando Brasil


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

2 rebotes y le caen al pie.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que el futbol sacara de la miseria a los argentinos.


----------



## ArturoB (13 Dic 2022)

Croacia está empanada en defensa.


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Dic 2022)

Un regalo del árbitro y otro de la defensa ....liquidado.


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Hostia, vaya jugadón


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2022)

Sacabó


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2022)

Si lo otro fue penalti este gol es falta al portero


----------



## Malvender (13 Dic 2022)

En fin, al menos estos desgraciados muertos de hambre que viven en un país fallido y quebrado podrán olvidar su miseria por un día


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

2-0 ... esto ya se va acabando, los croatas no hacen pupa desde el minuto cero y a ellos los pueden matar en cada jugada, es lo que lleva haciendo Argentina desde el segundo partido y hay que reconocerlo


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Dic 2022)

Se ha marcao un maradonazo.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Dic 2022)

Croacia no se entera de nada joder. Han salido empanados.


----------



## Avioncito (13 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Croacia está empanada en defensa.



Están superados, por eñ escenario o lo que sea, y por el momento, unas semis


----------



## NORDWAND (13 Dic 2022)

Gol de Salinas


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Un regalo del árbitro y otro de la defensa ....liquidado.



Ojo, que el viernes pasado tambien ganaban 2-0 en la primera parte a Holanda, hasta que les empataron


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

Que hijos de puta... Soy buenos jugando al futbol.


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Qué flojito es el lateral izquierdo croata, si los argentinos aprietan por esa banda...



Lo dicho, qué malo es el Sosa ese


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (13 Dic 2022)

Lolazo de gol.


----------



## El primo del Adric (13 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Lo que sigo sin entender son las apostillas de la tipa. Es que la han metido por cuota, porque si... los comentarios ahora, antes del penalti... es que son un absurdo...



Pues porque tiene un pubis muy apretadito


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (13 Dic 2022)

Se va cumpliendo la profecia de JL de mundo desconocido


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## fred (13 Dic 2022)

Que puta mierda de semifinal y aquí la gente celebraba la eliminación de Brasil,vamos igualito hubiera sido.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (13 Dic 2022)

Ya podemos pasar a otra cosa.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Venga, pita penalti va.


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> No entiendo de todo bien el penalti



Ni tú ni nadie, pero ha desestabilizado tanto a Croacia que ya palma de 2


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

2-0 ya, siii parecen q quieren final del mundial argentina francia messi mbappe


----------



## Elsexy (13 Dic 2022)

Argentina a la final. 
Croacia va apañada como no espabile.


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

Uyyyyyyyy cerca el 3.0


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (13 Dic 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Pues porque tiene un pubis muy apretadito
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1291256
> Ver archivo adjunto 1291257
> Ver archivo adjunto 1291258



No veas lo que debe de haber rentabilizado esta hija de puta esos jamones.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Croacia necesita el descanso, respirar... y luchar.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (13 Dic 2022)

Puta araña


----------



## Avioncito (13 Dic 2022)

Si casi se lo mete el defensa de nuevo, mamona despiertasaaaa!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

Hasta que no metan el tercer tanto no deberían tomarse un respiro


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Tampoco Croacia puede aspirar a nada jugando así


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Dic 2022)

Bueno pues ya pueden subir los precios un 30% más en hambrentina, que la peña le dará igual.


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Ojo, que el viernes pasado tambien ganaban 2-0 en la primera parte a Holanda, hasta que les empataron



Si, pero Croacia está KO.

Que llegue ya el descanso.


----------



## Abrojo (13 Dic 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Pues porque tiene un pubis muy apretadito
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1291256
> Ver archivo adjunto 1291257
> Ver archivo adjunto 1291258



conocí a una pava que tenía esos mismos gemelos apretaos con los pantalones, ¿es de hacer alguna actividad física concreta o es de tobillo gordo?


----------



## Smurf (13 Dic 2022)

Vaya robo el penalty. Está siendo exactamente igual que cuando los árbitros ayudaban al Barsa y Messi descaradamente. 

Y el segundo es puta suerte de rebotes como el gol de Kempes a Holanda en la final.

Qué asco da Messi qué asco da Argentina y que asco da la FIFA la UEFA en Infantino de mierda y todo ese montaje.


----------



## Vanatico (13 Dic 2022)

Yugoslavia necesita un tiempo muerto,estan sufriendo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

la final la va a ver su puta madre


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Se va cumpliendo la profecia de JL de mundo desconocido


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Ni una sola tarjeta para los argentinos


----------



## Desencantado (13 Dic 2022)

La defensa de Croacia son un Cruzado y tres rameras.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>



¿Cual era? ¿una final FRA-ARG?


----------



## Avioncito (13 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> la final la va a ver su puta madre



Francia ya no la torean tanto los organismos como a Croacia.

No creo


----------



## Quantrell (13 Dic 2022)

Pero si el tío se iba descojonando,  "¡la hostia, la potra que estoy teniendo... y pa mi,... y otra vez... !!".


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Lo mejor es que acabe la primera parte ya


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Dic 2022)

Joder menudos paquetes los croatas, además se les ha pegado lo de España de jugar a la inversa, hacia tu portería.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Demasiado castigo para Croacia, la verdad.

Obviamente con un 2-1 mediada la segunda parte seguirían vivos.

Es muy difícil, pero no imposible.


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Pues porque tiene un pubis muy apretadito
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1291256
> Ver archivo adjunto 1291257
> Ver archivo adjunto 1291258




¿Y eso no es machismo tremendo?
Los medios nos torean como quieren


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Joder menudos paquetes los croatas, además se les ha pegado lo de España de jugar a la inversa, hacia tu portería.



Han tenido mucha suerte en el partido contra Brasil, hoy tendría que ser un bra-arg


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

4 min de descuento


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Dic 2022)

Messi quejándose del arbitraje.

Es todo una puta comedia.


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Joder menudos paquetes los croatas, además se les ha pegado lo de España de jugar a la inversa, hacia tu portería.



Hombre, paquetes... tampoco, hacen lo que pueden


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> ¿Cual era? ¿una final FRA-ARG?



Equipo "oscvro" y equipo "claro"


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Me jode admitirlo, pero Messi es muy bueno


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Messi quejándose del arbitraje.
> 
> Es todo una puta comedia.



Hoy tmb q se queje, otro penalty mas


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2022)

Bloqueo al estilo NBA para.que pase Messi  

Desde cuándo eso es legal?


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (13 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>


----------



## Smurf (13 Dic 2022)

Los argentinos me producen auténtico asco, ya solo faltaba verlos a todos con el mismo rapado de presidiarios. Qué asco de gentuza son y no dejan de serlo nunca.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> ¿Cual era? ¿una final FRA-ARG?



Morocco Arg


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Dic 2022)

Messi campeón del mundo y balón de oro.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (13 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Me jode admitirlo, pero Messi es muy bueno



Normal ,con las hormonas que lleva entre pecho y espalda.


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>



Pues yo creo que ganará Francia, es la apuesta de los jeques en caso de una final Argentina - Francia


----------



## spam (13 Dic 2022)

Yo en baloncesto y rugby sí que símpatizo bastante con Argentina, pero en fútbol no demasiado. Y con lo estomagante que puede llegar a ponerse la prensa feladora de aquí si gana Lelo... vade retro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

Messias presionando al árbitro...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Dic 2022)

Joder que mal perisic, pie torcio.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Voy a apostar 3€ que Croacia remonta.

Asi me siento mejor. Una cerveza que no me tomo.


----------



## Madrid (13 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Tú sí que eres un error histórico, canalla.



Disminuido, no aburras.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Dic 2022)

Si pasa Francia y la FIFA deja de ser inclusiva con los moros, gana Francia. El Psg.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

en una final argentina-marruecos, yo creo que voy con los moroccos jaja


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Dic 2022)

No sabria decir que jugador de Argentina me da menos asco.


----------



## ArturoB (13 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Me jode admitirlo, pero Messi es muy bueno



Tiene toda la inteligencia concentrada en jugar al fútbol


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

Losargentimos han hecho bien en esperar un poco a los croatas sin tratar de acaparar el balón. Así han encontrado los huecos


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (13 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Pues yo creo que ganará Francia, es la apuesta de los jeques en caso de una final Argentina - Francia



Segun el magufo del jl un equipo va asi como de rojo oscuro, solo cuadra con los amegos moroccos...


----------



## Abrojo (13 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Me jode admitirlo, pero Messi es muy bueno



de siempre, pero le tocaba ir con una banda que no atinaban. No sé que han hecho en los recientes años pero han logrado hacer un equipo bueno donde además tienen al GOAT


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Francia ya no la torean tanto los organismos como a Croacia.
> No creo



si juegan como contra Inglaterra pierden


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Bloqueo al estilo NBA para.que pase Messi
> 
> Desde cuándo eso es legal?



Con Messi es todo legal, es como el codigo penal para viruelo.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

Al descanso Croacia no pvede contra un equipo de 12 sobre el sespec


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> en una final argentina-marruecos, yo creo que voy con los moroccos jaja



Pufff dificil cuestion forero


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

Messi, el más grande desde hace 15 años. Único.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (13 Dic 2022)

Lo tiene muy difícil Croacia, a ver qué ocurre


----------



## emperador_zar (13 Dic 2022)

Que infierno aguantar campeones a ese equipo de gitanos y sus hambrientos seguidores


----------



## Desencantado (13 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Bloqueo al estilo NBA para.que pase Messi
> 
> Desde cuándo eso es legal?



Pick & Troll


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

- No han expulsado al portero
- No ha dejado sacar la falta lateral

El árbitro DECISIVO favoreciendo a Croacia.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Me jode admitirlo, pero Messi es muy bueno



buena joven promesa, sí ... qué lástima que el Barsa no tenga dinero para ficharlo


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Si pasa Francia y la FIFA deja de ser inclusiva con los moros, gana Francia. El Psg.



no te preocupes, que está todo organizado para que la gane Francia

Esto viene de los años de Sarkozy y Platini, el antiguo presidente del PSG también estuvo en las reuniones

"se acordó que Platini* votaría a favor catarí, a cambio que el país ayudara lo PSG* a superar una crisis financiera. Meses después, en 2011, el fondo qatarià Qatar Investment Authority adquirió el 70% de las acciones del club, y actualmente lo dirige, habiendo ganado ligas en Francia, logrado un subcampeonato a la UEFA Champions League e incluso fichado *Leo Messi*"


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

Podía salir la Antonella enseñando las bufas


----------



## Patatas bravas (13 Dic 2022)

Croacia es una banda le va caer una goleada como argentina apriete en la 2 parte


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Dic 2022)

Bueno...

Acabo de llegar... Veo el penalti inventado y nada... Apago la tele y a otra cosa mariposa...

Chau, nenes...


----------



## Salsa_rosa (13 Dic 2022)

Penalty inventa0 + pifia defensiva = pa casa


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Si pasa Francia y la FIFA deja de ser inclusiva con los moros, gana Francia. El Psg.








El mundial de fútbol de Qatar lo va a ganar Francia


Me lo ha comentado un amigo mio, un insider Me dice que está todo pactado para que Mbappé sea el MVP y el pichichi Estados Unidos va a dar la campanada Qatar pasará de la fase de grupos, pero caerá en octavos España no pasa la fase de grupos, y Luis Enrique dejará su puesto a Marcelino




www.burbuja.info


----------



## tomac (13 Dic 2022)

A cuanto se paga que Croacia remonta?


----------



## Avioncito (13 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Me jode admitirlo, pero Messi es muy bueno



Tu y yo metemos los penaltys tsmbién eh


----------



## chomin (13 Dic 2022)

Si Croacia ni ha tirado a puerta, y queréis un puto equipo así en la final, a la mierda...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Dic 2022)

Argentina-Francia


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Pues a no ser que Croacia remonte, lo llevan jodido


----------



## frenlib (13 Dic 2022)

Me cago en Messi y en la selección argentina.


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Qué coñazo el telediario


----------



## fred (13 Dic 2022)

El Mundial es para ver partidazos y hasta ahora el único ha sido el Francia-Inglaterra,que mala ostia no haber visto un Brasil-Argentina y Francia-Portugal en semifinales.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Argentina-Francia



Ahí les va a tocar un árbitro de verdad JODIDO a los argentinos

Hablan mucho de que les roban, pero el robo serio lo van a sufrir en la final


----------



## Vanatico (13 Dic 2022)

Que bien lo ha hecho argentina, minimo esfuerzo,maximo beneficio. Con algo de fortuna,tambien.


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Para qué? ¿para que os pinten otro penalti inventado?
> 
> Ya mejor en la final ¿no? que aqui otro penalti sería muy descarao



Jajajaja, no llores.


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Dic 2022)

son malos tiempos para la posesion


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

*No tardaron mucho*


----------



## Avioncito (13 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Argentina-Francia



Edperate mañana a los Adbul y compañia, no den un susto.

Joder...pido y rezo que pase Francia.


----------



## Manoliko (13 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Si Croacia ni ha tirado a puerta, y queréis un puto equipo así en la final, a la mierda...



Quiero en la final un equipo que no haya pasado dos eliminatorias seguidas gracias a que el árbitro le regala penaltis inventados.


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Dic 2022)

Se consuma el atraco. 

Ya solo uno más en la final y el Jeque a follar con el hormonado. 

Que asco todo.


----------



## diavole1 (13 Dic 2022)

Los tipos que llevan miles de años guerreando, que vivieron la 1era y 2da guerra mundial en el patio de su casa, que sumieron a un mundo de "inadaptados aborigenes" de otro continente bajo su "educación europea" para que se vuelvan igual de "civilizados" que ellos (o sea, transmitirles la forma de vida de mierda que hoy en día se ha globalizado y que hasta ellos mismos sufren), le llaman "salvajes" a unos Argentinos por festejar de forma politicamente incorrecta frente a un par de Europeos (y encima sacado de contexto por los medios de comunicación). Jaja. Hipocresía pura.

Me recuerda a la democracia que exporta Estados Unidos a base de bombas a otros paises que hacen a pequeña escala lo que USA hace como modo de vida.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, no llores.



tranquilo que en la final os van a robar, pero esta vez, de verdad


----------



## tomac (13 Dic 2022)

Van 2-0 ok. Pero no os parece que Messi vuelve a ser el pechofrio de siempre?


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

Llora Madriz
Jajajaja.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

diavole1 dijo:


> Los tipos que llevan miles de años guerreando, que vivieron la 1era y 2da guerra mundial en el patio de su casa, que sumieron a un mundo de "inadaptados aborigenes" de otro continente bajo su "educación europea" para que se vuelvan igual de "civilizados" que ellos (o sea, transmitirles la forma de vida de mierda que hoy en día se ha globalizado y que hasta ellos mismos sufren), le llaman "salvajes" a unos Argentinos por festejar de forma politicamente incorrecta frente a un par de Europeos (y encima sacado de contexto por los medios de comunicación). Jaja. Hipocresía pura.
> 
> Me recuerda a la democracia que exporta Estados Unidos a base de bombas a otros paises que hacen a pequeña escala lo que USA hace como modo de vida.



Te dimos un idioma y nos lo agradeces con una parrafada insípida y victimista


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Dic 2022)

En el penalty el delantero la pica para hacerse un autopase, por eso lo pita porque interrumpe la jugada..., de regalo nada.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Llora Madriz
> Jajajaja.



¿Has celebrado el aniversario?


----------



## Patatas bravas (13 Dic 2022)

Está argentina es un equipazo defiende con todo y salen arriba como flechas. Va ser difícil que no sean campeones del mundo


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Si se clasifica Croacia, gano 60€.

Si no, pierdo 3€.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Dic 2022)

4 penalties en 5 partidos y medio, a cada cual mas inventado


----------



## chomin (13 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Quiero en la final un equipo que no haya pasado por eliminatorias seguidas gracias a que el árbitro le regala penaltis inventados.



OK Argentina


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Con Messi es todo legal, es como el codigo penal para viruelo.





Desencantado dijo:


> Pick & Troll



Messi parecía Stephen Curry y De Paul parecía Draymond Green

  

curiosamente no pita falta cuando hace un bloqueo deliberado y claro,

pero en el área si que es un bloqueo ilegal lo del portero,

no les van a pitar una mierda en la segunda parte a Croacia,

encima el puto enano se pone dar la brasa al árbitro.


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

diavole1 dijo:


> Los tipos que llevan miles de años guerreando, que vivieron la 1era y 2da guerra mundial en el patio de su casa, que sumieron a un mundo de "inadaptados aborigenes" de otro continente bajo su "educación europea" para que se vuelvan igual de "civilizados" que ellos (o sea, transmitirles la forma de vida de mierda que hoy en día se ha globalizado y que hasta ellos mismos sufren), le llaman "salvajes" a unos Argentinos por festejar de forma politicamente incorrecta frente a un par de Europeos (y encima sacado de contexto por los medios de comunicación). Jaja. Hipocresía pura.
> 
> Me recuerda a la democracia que exporta Estados Unidos a base de bombas a otros paises que hacen a pequeña escala lo que USA hace como modo de vida.



Uauauauauauauauauauaua


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Dic 2022)

Paso de Argentina por el Mundial; por si había dudas:

Argentina-Arabia Saudí: penalti a favor de Argentina.
Argentina-Polonia: penalti a favor de Argentina. 
Argentina-Holanda: penalti a favor de Argentina. ( Penalti que se debía haber repetido, por cierto... )
Argentina-Croacia: penalti a favor de Argentina.

Expulsiones perdonadas, faltas no pitadas, tarjetas no enseñadas, etc, etc... 

Está todo clarísimo para quién quiera verlo, claro...

Suma y sigue....


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> 4 penalties en 5 partidos y medio, a cada cual mas inventado



Lo de la mano De Dios se va a quedar en anécdota tras este mundial escandaloso.


----------



## Patatas bravas (13 Dic 2022)

Como están mamando los merengues.Ay mi madre. Increipla, están llorando como cuando Messi les orinaba en el Bernabéu


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

tomac dijo:


> A cuanto se paga que Croacia remonta?



21 si se clasifica y 41 si lo hace en eltiempo reglamentario.


----------



## diavole1 (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> Te dimos un idioma y nos lo agradeces con una parrafada insípida y victimista



Te huelo la sal de las lagrimas desde Argentina, macho.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> 4 penalties en 5 partidos y medio, a cada cual mas inventado



y luego hablan de cristiano ronaldo


----------



## Manoliko (13 Dic 2022)

diavole1 dijo:


> Los tipos que llevan miles de años guerreando, que vivieron la 1era y 2da guerra mundial en el patio de su casa, que sumieron a un mundo de "inadaptados aborigenes" de otro continente bajo su "educación europea" para que se vuelvan igual de "civilizados" que ellos (o sea, transmitirles la forma de vida de mierda que hoy en día se ha globalizado y que hasta ellos mismos sufren), le llaman "salvajes" a unos Argentinos por festejar de forma politicamente incorrecta frente a un par de Europeos (y encima sacado de contexto por los medios de comunicación). Jaja. Hipocresía pura.
> 
> Me recuerda a la democracia que exporta Estados Unidos a base de bombas a otros paises que hacen a pequeña escala lo que USA hace como modo de vida.



De donde sale ese indigenismo y antieuropeisno argentino? Joder, lo entiendo de Mexico o Peru… pero… si todos los que esta en la cancha son blancos de ascendencia europea.


----------



## Avioncito (13 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Messi parecía Stephen Curry y De Paul parecía Draymond Green
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comparar a chiquitin con un jugador de baloncesto, es cuanto menos, atrevido jajaja.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

diavole1 dijo:


> Te huelo la sal de las lagrimas desde Argentina, macho.



pero tú crees que a mi me importa ésto jaja

el fútbol solo les importa a los muertos de hambre, y de eso vosotros sabéis mucho


----------



## noc555 (13 Dic 2022)

Cuántos balones perdidos por mesi?
Por cierto el primer gol viene de un córner no señalado.
Los argentinos jugando a la contra.


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, no llores.



¿Llorar? qué coño si este mundial es un descojone jajaja  

Los que lloran son los argentinos pero de los arbitros


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (13 Dic 2022)

D


Edu.R dijo:


> Si se clasifica Croacia, gano 60€.
> 
> Si no, pierdo 3€.



Dónde se puede apostar ?


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Argentina siempre ha ganado robando

la famosa "mano de dios" de Drogadona en el 86... y en 1978, el mundial robado a Holanda y la dictadura militar de videla


----------



## diavole1 (13 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Paso de Argentina por el Mundial; por si había dudas:
> 
> Argentina-Arabia Saudí: penalti a favor de Argentina.
> Argentina-Polonia: penalti a favor de Argentina.
> ...



Jaja. Cada uno ve lo que su razón nublada de emociones le lleva a ver.
De este hilo puedes sacar tochos gigantes de psicología porque tienes ejemplos de todo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Dic 2022)

tomac dijo:


> A cuanto se paga que Croacia remonta?



17 a 1


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

Los argentimos no deben confiarse porque un gol de los croatas les mete en el partido y vienen los sustitos. Deben ir a por el tercero y a por el cuarto para ir de tranquis a la finsl


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2022)

4 penaltis a favor, manos no pitadas,... Menuda alfombra roja le están poniendo a los hambretinos


----------



## Vanatico (13 Dic 2022)

Esta gente son campeones del mundo de todos los deportes en mitad de una guerra civil.
Son YUGOSLAVOS! Pelean muertos.


----------



## Nico (13 Dic 2022)

para que "inventen" un penal al menos *hay que llegar al área rival con la pelota*.  
los croatas no han llegado.
todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Los argentinos en el área:


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Dic 2022)

Oe oe oe Messi ganará el mundial y Modric se jubilara


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> 17 a 1



Yo la he pillado a 21.

He apostado 3€


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> Argentina siempre ha ganado robando
> 
> la famosa "mano de dios" de Drogadona en el 86... y en 1978, el mundial robado a Holanda y la dictadura militar de videla



Lo que llevo yo diciendo desde hace años. Jamás han ganado nada de forma limpia.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Disminuido, no aburras.



Disminuido será tu padre, maricón.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2022)

Nico dijo:


> para que "inventen" un penal al menos *hay que llegar al área rival con la pelota*.
> los croatas no han llegado.
> todo hay que decirlo.



Ah bueno, que ahora gana el que más llega al área rival.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

NO LO LLAME ARGENTINA

LLÁMELO "PENALTINA"


----------



## Patatas bravas (13 Dic 2022)

Modric desaparecido. Partido decepcionante del croata


----------



## diavole1 (13 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> De donde sale ese indigenismo y antieuropeos argentino? Joder, lo entiendo de Mexico o Peru… pero… si todos los que esta en la cancha son blancos de ascendencia europea.



De ningún sitio. Yo no tengo problema alguno con los españoles y de hecho no me trago la leyenda negra. Solo resalto la hipocresía. Como la resalto en mi familia cuando la veo.

De donde sale el odio al Argentino por parte de los Españoles si fuimos educados, mestizados, civilizados, por ustedes? Somos un reflejo de lo que fueron. En Europa son correctos de la boca para afuera, por dentro acumulan hasta que lo solucionan todo con una hecatombe mundial
Ya se ha visto varias veces. De nuevo, hipocresía.


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

La leyenda argentina sigue viva.

Gracias, Diego Armando Maradona.
Gracias Bangladesh.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

En este hilo hay dos bandos claramente definidos: 

heterosexuales que van con CROACIA, y homosexuales y argentinos que van con ARGENTINA


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Dic 2022)

El gol de la Araña es de locos + penalti provocado cuando mejor estaba Croacia


----------



## Djokovic (13 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Messi y Modric, carreras paralelas*



Ambos subcampeones del mundo
Ambos con el numero 10
Ambos balon de oro
Ambos jugaron en España
Ambos cuyo nombre empieza por L y su apellido por M


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Losargentimos han hecho bien en esperar un poco a los croatas sin tratar de acaparar el balón. Así han encontrado los huecos



Croacia se ha puesto a tocar pero en la zona donde a Arg le daba lo mismo, en cambio croacia le dejaba a Argentina corretear mucho más cerca de su área, como ya he dicho es algo que ha logrado hacer Argentina contra todos sus últimos rivales, es una clara superioridad táctica o lo que sea, superioridad al fin y al cabo


----------



## diavole1 (13 Dic 2022)

Que haces en este hilo si no te importa? Jajajaja. A otro a contarle tus mentiras.



CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> pero tú crees que a mi me importa ésto jaja
> 
> el fútbol solo les importa a los muertos de hambre, y de eso vosotros sabéis mucho


----------



## Patatas bravas (13 Dic 2022)

DIA TRISTE para los MADRIDISTAS. llora aqui


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Dic 2022)

noc555 dijo:


> Cuántos balones perdidos por mesi?
> Por cierto el primer gol viene de un córner no señalado.
> Los argentinos jugando a la contra.



Es verdad, era el corner ese que se inventa saca de puerta cuando se ve obvio.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo que llevo yo diciendo desde hace años. Jamás han ganado nada de forma limpia.



Este Mundial aun no lo han ganado.

Y tal.


----------



## Nico (13 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ah bueno, que ahora gana el que más llega al área rival.




no. también tienes el tiki-taka para disfrutar.


----------



## Evangelion (13 Dic 2022)

Habría que fusilar a los jugadores que ejecutan gilicorner.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> La leyenda argentina sigue viva.
> 
> Gracias, Diego Armando Maradona.
> Gracias Bangladesh.




La leyenda argentina del ROBAR sigue viva.


----------



## Patatas bravas (13 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Croacia se ha puesto a tocar pero en la zona donde a Arg le daba lo mismo, en cambio croacia le dejaba a Argentina corretear mucho más cerca de su área, como ya he dicho es algo que ha logrado hacer Argentina contra todos sus últimos rivales, es una clara superioridad táctica o lo que sea, superioridad al fin y al cabo



Así es se estaba jugando el partido que quería argentina. Croacia con balón pero sin generar peligro


----------



## propileos (13 Dic 2022)

Jodo vaya robo, no habia visto una cosa igual desde lo de Corea. 
El bobo echandole la bronca al arbitro en mitad del campo. 
Y dice el narizan de tve, messi hablando con el arbitro, hohoho. 
Si el jeque le ha comprado la copa a Messi, pues hubiera quedado en una fiesta privada con putas, camellos o lo que sea se la da y punto. 
Me parece muy mal hacernos perder el tiempo de esta manera. 
Este mundial lo unico que ha servido para retratar a los argentinos.


----------



## ArturoB (13 Dic 2022)

diavole1 dijo:


> De ningún sitio. Yo no tengo problema alguno con los españoles y de hecho no me trago la leyenda negra. Solo resalto la hipocresía. Como la resalto en mi familia cuando la veo.
> 
> De donde sale el odio al Argentino por parte de los Españoles si fuimos educados, mestizados, civilizados, por ustedes? Somos un reflejo de lo que fueron. En Europa son correctos de la boca para afuera, por dentro acumulan hasta que lo solucionan todo con una hecatombe mundial
> Ya se ha visto varias veces. De nuevo, hipocresía.



No existe ningún odio a Argentina.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> La leyenda argentina sigue viva.
> 
> Gracias, Diego Armando Maradona.
> Gracias Bangladesh.



Así son los ídolos de un argentino:


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

Tranquilo, 
tranquilo Leo


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Si llegamos 2-1 al 80' estamos MUY vivos.


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> De donde sale ese indigenismo y antieuropeisno argentino? Joder, lo entiendo de Mexico o Peru… pero… si todos los que esta en la cancha son blancos de ascendencia europea.



Tercermundismo.

No importa el color, son analfabetos como los del Machu Pichu.


----------



## Patatas bravas (13 Dic 2022)

Juan Carlos Rivero deseando que Messi se lesione .


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Dic 2022)

noc555 dijo:


> Cuántos balones perdidos por mesi?
> Por cierto el primer gol viene de un córner no señalado.
> Los argentinos jugando a la contra.



Viene de un córner robado a Croacia y de un penaltito regalado al hormonas, como siempre.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Como están mamando los merengues.Ay mi madre. Increipla, están llorando como cuando Messi les orinaba en el Bernabéu



Lo de los periodistas es peseterismo, a su jefe Floren le interesa que Modric se revalorice lo máximo posible (quizás lo quiera vender) y van todos con Croacia, ya que estan todos pagados por él. Aparte de que ya estan tocando a Guardiol, el central de la careta, y querrán vender el fichaje a los borregazos merengones descerebrados como fichaje estrella de Floren.
La merengada va con Croacia a saco, está clarísimo. Pero hoy se van a llevar un carro jajajajaja


----------



## Smurf (13 Dic 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Se va cumpliendo la profecia de JL de mundo desconocido



Ojalá. Porque dijo que Argentina perdería la final.


----------



## Recio (13 Dic 2022)

ha sido penalti claríasimo , el portero se desentiende del esférico y va directamente a arrollar al bueno de Alvarez.

Lo que pasa es que Casillas, como es amiguete de modric, en seguida ha dicho, a mi no me lo parece y muchos foreros lo repiten como borregos


----------



## Glokta (13 Dic 2022)

estamos jodidos, vaya dos últimos mundiales


----------



## diavole1 (13 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Tercermundismo.
> 
> No importa el color, son analfabetos como los del Machu Pichu.



En 15 años te esperaremos con los brazos abiertos en Argentina, para darte de comer, un techo y trabajo, cuando lo pierdan todo en otra guerra civilizada, como ya les ha pasado a ustedes, los "primermundistas" avanzados.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

el antieuropeisno lo llevan alimentando los mass mierda hambrientinos desde hace unos días, para que en la designación de un árbitro, italiano en este caso, influya la presión

el árbitro, el tal Orsato, no quiere quedar de facha anti-argentino, y por eso no le ha sacado ninguna tarjeta a los bolivianos


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Este Mundial aun no lo han ganado.
> 
> Y tal.



Lo han ganado desde que arrancó, muchos lo dijimos, se lo iban a dar sí o sí al hormonas, como la liga.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

Si Modric saca así las faltas ya se pueden ir todos a casa y que empieze el partido de Fra-Marr


----------



## propileos (13 Dic 2022)

Recio dijo:


> ha sido penalti claríasimo , el portero se desentiende del esférico y va directamente a arrollar al bueno de Alvarez.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que Casillas, como es amiguete de modric, en seguida ha dicho, a mi no me lo parece y muchos foreros lo repiten como borregos



El portero ha sido arrollado por el narigon, eso lo ve cualquiera que no sea argentino.


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Dic 2022)

Recio dijo:


> ha sido penalti claríasimo , el portero se desentiende del esférico y va directamente a arrollar al bueno de Alvarez.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que Casillas, como es amiguete de modric, en seguida ha dicho, a mi no me lo parece y muchos foreros lo repiten como borregos



Pero tú eres SUBNORMAL?????? No ha metido gol y el portero no arrolla a nadie, pedazo HDLGP. Es falta en todo caso del argentino.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Smurf (13 Dic 2022)

Visteis al psicópata del portero argentino lo que decía a los colombianos que le iban a tirar penalties? Son tal nivel de gentuza presidiaria que vomitas del asco.

Lo peor es que hay españoles hijos de puta que les gustan los argentinos. Hay que ser escoria y retrasado.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Minuto 50 y ya perdiendo tiempo.

Luego añaden 10 y dicen que porque.


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

El arbitraje está claramente a favor de Argentina


----------



## Glokta (13 Dic 2022)

Recio dijo:


> ha sido penalti claríasimo , el portero se desentiende del esférico y va directamente a arrollar al bueno de Alvarez.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que Casillas, como es amiguete de modric, en seguida ha dicho, a mi no me lo parece y muchos foreros lo repiten como borregos



A mi me ha parecido muy dudoso, el portero esta en su sitio intentando cubrir la portería. El delantero la pica y por sus cojones toreros quiere seguir avanzando, que hay contacto de ambos es claro pero donde se mete el portero


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

Un gol rápido croata y les entra el complejo de inferioridad a los otros.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

los dos delanteros del dinamo de zagreb del banquillo son muy malos, no sé por qué no saca a Budimir


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Dic 2022)

Al portero croata le han perdonao la roja.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> En este hilo hay dos bandos claramente definidos:
> 
> heterosexuales que van con CROACIA, y homosexuales y argentinos que van con ARGENTINA



y progres judíos con arg también


----------



## propileos (13 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> La leyenda argentina sigue viva.
> 
> Gracias, Diego Armando Maradona.
> Gracias Bangladesh.



La leyenda de robar, vaya imagen que estais dando al mundo los narigones.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (13 Dic 2022)

Mundo Desconocido usa la visión remota para predecir el ganador del Mundial. (Acertó el ganador de la Eurocopa) | Burbuja.info 

Por ahora el magufo JL tiene posibilidades de clavar la final que dijo hace un mes.


----------



## propileos (13 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> A mi me ha parecido muy dudoso, el portero esta en su sitio intentando cubrir la portería. El delantero la pica y por sus cojones toreros quiere seguir avanzando, que hay contacto de ambos es claro pero donde se mete el portero



Se tenia que haber teletransportado como en Star Trek.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

Si no hay gol temprano lo veo chvngo


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Bueno, Croacia lo está intentando... pero no sé, le falta llegar


----------



## Topollillo (13 Dic 2022)

Vaya puta mierda, este mundial no me va a dar ni una alegría.


----------



## Malvender (13 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Juan Carlos Rivero deseando que Messi se lesione .



Ya somos dos


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Dic 2022)

diavole1 dijo:


> En 15 años te esperaremos con los brazos abiertos en Argentina, para darte de comer, un techo y trabajo, cuando lo pierdan todo en otra guerra civilizada, como ya les ha pasado a ustedes, los "primermundistas" avanzados.



Claro que sí, con los fondos del FMI y a 50000 pesos por dólar.  

Hay que ser retrasados para tener un vergel de recursos y acabar como un vertedero.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Visteis al psicópata del portero argentino lo que decía a los colombianos que le iban a tirar penalties? Son tal nivel de gentuza presidiaria que vomitas del asco.
> 
> Lo peor es que hay españoles hijos de puta que les gustan los argentinos. Hay que ser escoria y retrasado.



Ojalá algún día nos crucemos en un mundial con Argentina, para que estos bobos españoles pro-argentina abran los ojos


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> los dos delanteros del dinamo de zagreb del banquillo son muy malos, no sé por qué no saca a Budimir



2-1 y balones a la olla.


----------



## Bartleby (13 Dic 2022)

Messi VS Mbape, la final desdeada por el Emir de Qatar y en ese país se hace lo que el sátrapa manda


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

comentarios tve : "Un gol lo cambia todo"

BROOOOOOOOTAL


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Dic 2022)

Está más cerca el 3-0 que el 2-1. 
No hace méritos Geriátrica contra Pelotudia.


----------



## Sanctis (13 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Visteis al psicópata del portero argentino lo que decía a los colombianos que le iban a tirar penalties? Son tal nivel de gentuza presidiaria que vomitas del asco.
> 
> Lo peor es que hay españoles hijos de puta que les gustan los argentinos. Hay que ser escoria y retrasado.



A mi no me caen especialmente bien.

Pero al Rey lo que es del Rey.

Es un Mundial en donde nadie brilla, partidos de supervivientes, y Argentina no aplasta a nadie, pero el resto de selecciones tampoco.

Están sacando los partidos adelante y es de lo que se trata.

O Francia o ellos.

Croacia viendo lo que hay bastante hizo con llegar hasta aquí.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda, este mundial no me va a dar ni una alegría.



No jodas... Ha sido el Mundial de la autodestrucción del hijo de Amunike.... Yo me doy por satisfecho ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## fred (13 Dic 2022)

Croacia 1 tiro a puerta en el 118 contra Brasil,hoy va por el mismo camino.


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

CROACIA JUGANDO AL PUTO TIKITAKA...

PERO Q COJONES HACÉIS, ALMAS D CANTARO?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2022)

Los croatas saben que hasta aquí han llegao, a ver si rascan un tercer puesto porque esto ya les queda grande y muy cuesta arriba.


----------



## Manero (13 Dic 2022)

Recio dijo:


> ha sido penalti claríasimo , el portero se desentiende del esférico y va directamente a arrollar al bueno de Alvarez.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que Casillas, como es amiguete de modric, en seguida ha dicho, a mi no me lo parece y muchos foreros lo repiten como borregos



Es que esto no es basket, aquí no te puedes plantar y bloquear al rival. Penalti de libro.

Y Casillas no tiene muchas luces ni se sabe el reglamento. Entre eso, lo soso que es y la nula fluidez verbal que tiene, ¿a quién se le ha ocurrido ponerlo ahí a retrasmitir los partidos?.


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

fred dijo:


> Croacia 1 tiro a puerta en el 118 contra Brasil,hoy va por el mismo camino.



Si, se vé esa intención


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Los croatas saben que hasta aquí han llegao, a ver si rascan un tercer puesto porque esto ya les queda grande y muy cuesta arriba.



Pueden dar la sorpresa, fíjate lo que pasó con Holanda... pero lo veo difícil


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Nos guste o no, el fútbol actual es una metáfora de la vida moderna en occidente

No vale de nada la posesión, ni el tiki-taka, ni el estilo

Solo importa el MARRULLERISMO y la TESTOSTERONA

Por eso Marruecos y Argentina han llegado tan lejos. Los dos equipos más macarras del mundial. Y el equipo con más tarjetas, Holanda, ha sido el único que ha podido eliminar a los hambrientino


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

FRANCIA CONTRA ARGENTINA, ME VUELCO TOTALMENTE CON ARGENTINA.

ARRIBA ESPAÑA Y LA HISPANIDAD. DE MOMENTO DOLIDO POR LA DERROTA CROATA


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Dic 2022)

Messi se la saca, les meaen su terreno y se la escurre, saltando unas gotitas en la jeta del portero.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 2-1 y balones a la olla.



el árbitro no va a pitar nada a favor de croacia

orsic y petkovic son jugadores que en españa podrían jugar, como mucho, en la ponferradina

hay que olvidarse, la final es fra-arg claramente


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> Nos guste o no, el fútbol actual es una metáfora de la vida moderna en occidente
> 
> No vale de nada la posesión, ni el tiki-taka, ni el estilo
> 
> ...



MARRULLERISMO Y TESTOSTERONA PRECISAMENTE EN ESO era en lo que destacaban ESPAÑOLES Y YUGOSLAVOS EN LOS 70S Y 80S. LAS DOS NACIONES MÁS VIRILES DE EUROPA, COMO DIRÍA AGUSTÍN EL DEL DIRECTO DE PASTAFACKER.


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

Los croatas se han AMARICONAO


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Si Croacia marca, sube el pan.


----------



## Madrid (13 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Disminuido será tu padre, maricón.



Oye vete a molestar a tu puta madre o a hablar de fachas o nazis, deja de molestar disminuido.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Dic 2022)

Funcionario y topo chupando rabo de enano hormonado.


----------



## Evangelion (13 Dic 2022)

Croacia no se lo cree.


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Dic 2022)

muy lentos los croatas


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Solo nos queda rezar para que algún defensa croata, en una ida de olla, lesione a Messi


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

CÓMO SE NOTA Q EN CROACIA TIENEN UN GVARDIOL... 

LE FALTA LA A, Y TENERLO D SELECCIONADOR.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2022)

Hostia, Walter Samuel ahí explicándole cómo matar sin que se note mucho.


----------



## Focus in (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (13 Dic 2022)

Increible que dos selecciones con tan poco ataque llegen a semis, CRO y MAR


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Oye vete a molestar a tu puta madre o a hablar de fachas o nazis, deja de molestar disminuido.



Que te folle un buey.


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

Y DALE CON LOS PASES DE MARICONES...

COÑO, Q TIRÉIS A PUERTA. QUE NO ES TAN DIFÍCIL, JODER. QUE ARGENTINA NO ES UN PUTO MURO COMO VOSOTROS. 

CON LO VUENO Q ERA EL PORTERO CROATA CONTRA BRASIL...


----------



## hartman4 (13 Dic 2022)

y mañana pase lo que pase arde paris.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> No jodas... Ha sido el Mundial de la autodestrucción del hijo de Amunike.... Yo me doy por satisfecho ¡¡¡¡¡



Esta noche en el hormiguero el periodista Vicente Vallés


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Se parece mucho al partido contra Australia.

Si marca Croacia sufrirán.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (13 Dic 2022)

hartman4 dijo:


> y mañana pase lo que pase arde paris.



Bueno, no todo van a ser malas noticias


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

El partido está siendo un coñaazo y los goles muy ridículos y cutres. Como el mundial en sí

Los dos últimos mundiales, Rusia 2018 y Qatar 2022, han sido una GRAN PUTA MIERDA


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

Rezad porque De la Fuente se de cuenta que necesitamos espacio y velocidad, no ocho enanos derroidos pasándose el balón mil veces en el círculo central, esto último sólo funciona contra el sagra c de f y el eldense, como funciona cualquier otra cosa


----------



## Focus in (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2022)

Lo que da jugar con 4 defensas decentes, 1 buen delantero, y una idea de juego, aunque la idea sea dársela a Messi.


----------



## Evangelion (13 Dic 2022)

Realmente Argentina ha tenido dos golpes de suerte (en forma de errores gigantescos de Croacia) para orientar el partido.
Lo


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

POSESIÓN CROACIA 62% ARGENTINA 38%
TIROS A PUERTA CROACIA 0 ARGENTINA 6


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Rezad porque De la Fuente se de cuenta que necesitamos espacio y velocidad, no ocho enanos derroidos pasándose el balón mil veces en el círculo central, eso sólo funciona contra el sagra c de f y el eldense, como funciona cualquier otra cosa



De la Fuente va a ser puro continuismo

Esta selección era la olímpica de los juegos de Tokio

Un seleccionador inteligente se llevaría a 4 o 5 tíos de más de 30 años, VETERANOS, en el partido de Marruecos España parecía un equipo de tiktokers o de otakus


----------



## Focus in (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Smurf (13 Dic 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> A mi no me caen especialmente bien.
> 
> Pero al Rey lo que es del Rey.
> 
> ...



A ver catalán charnego follamesi de mierda, ¿cuántos penalties ha tirado ya Messi? ¿3 o 4? Exactamente igual que pasaba con Messi y el Barça en la liga española. Es una puta vergüenza lo de este repulsivo retrasado mental malforme. Argentina es una basura inmunda.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

¿Cuánto va a pagar el Barsa por la araña?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Dic 2022)

El árbitro tiene tarjetas amarillas para Croacia 

para argentina no ha llevado


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

No le saca ni una tarjeta a Argentina, el empujón a Modric era clarísimo

Hoy en día no hace falta pitar en contra de manera descarada, pitando así, desgastando poco a poco a Croacia, les sacas del partido


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> De la Fuente va a ser puro continuismo
> 
> Esta selección era la olímpica de los juegos de Tokio
> 
> Un seleccionador inteligente se llevaría a 4 o 5 tíos de más de 30 años, VETERANOS, en el partido de Marruecos España parecía un equipo de tiktokers o de otakus



Pero si habían dos querubines, y aparte de eso es q no medían 1.75. Cuando el mínimo debe estar en 1.80 MÍNIMO. Salvo cuatro genios como Messi, q por cierto, no es precisamente muy de enfrentarse cuerpo a cuerpo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

Dureza escrotaaaaaal


----------



## Smurf (13 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda, este mundial no me va a dar ni una alegría.



Bueno si pierden la final los presidiarios sidacas aún hay alegría.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2022)

Es increíble pero en la final voy a ir con Francia. Cualquier cosa antes de que ganen estos mierdas


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2022)

diavole1 dijo:


> En 15 años te esperaremos con los brazos abiertos en Argentina, para darte de comer, un techo y trabajo, cuando lo pierdan todo en otra guerra civilizada, como ya les ha pasado a ustedes, los "primermundistas" avanzados.



Deja de leer RT en español,

todos los panchos sueltan la idiotez de la guerra,

venga, escribe algo de la electricidad,

no puedes ser más subnormal.


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Dic 2022)

Veo dolor. 
Es solo jurgol. 
ARG no es que sea una maravilla, pero es la que está poniendo juego en este partido.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

en tve se están dando cuenta que Croacia tiene dificultades, ojo que esta gente sabe


----------



## Vanatico (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> El partido está siendo un coñaazo y los goles muy ridículos y cutres. Como el mundial en sí
> 
> Los dos últimos mundiales, Rusia 2018 y Qatar 2022, han sido una GRAN PUTA MIERDA



Es un muy buen partido.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Se parece mucho al partido contra Australia.
> 
> Si marca Croacia sufrirán.



Primero tendra q tirar un tiro bajo los 3 palos


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> El árbitro tiene tarjetas amarillas para Croacia
> 
> para argentina no ha llevado



Ya. Yo creo q estaba COMPRAO. Los deseos del jeque qatarí LO DECÍAN TODO.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Paso de Argentina por el Mundial; por si había dudas:
> 
> Argentina-Arabia Saudí: penalti a favor de Argentina.
> Argentina-Polonia: penalti a favor de Argentina.
> ...



Demoledor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> No le saca ni una tarjeta a Argentina, el empujón a Modric era clarísimo
> 
> Hoy en día no hace falta pitar en contra de manera descarada, pitando así, desgastando poco a poco a Croacia, les sacas del partido



Son muy sutiles. Pequeñas cosas en todos los partidos pero importantes.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (13 Dic 2022)

A la mierda


----------



## Vanatico (13 Dic 2022)

Diosssssssssssssss


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2022)

FIN


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Dic 2022)

Hala enga. 
Gooooooollll


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

Menuda tela...


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Deja de leer RT en español,
> 
> todos los panchos sueltan la idiotez de la guerra,
> 
> ...



es peronista seguro

esta gente no da más de si

fueron ricos durante los años de la guerra mundial y se creen que son eslovenos o algo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Dic 2022)

meada de messi


----------



## hartman4 (13 Dic 2022)

vihte.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (13 Dic 2022)

El tercero de Argentina. Jugadón de Messi


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

Y otro gol de la araña


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Bueno, ahora ya si que es poco menos que impensable y tendremos que agarrarnos al principito y Moneypé.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

3-0 se acabó ya del todo ... aunque acabado ya estaba


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Dic 2022)

Que mirás, bobo
Enga ya pa yá, bobo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (13 Dic 2022)

pa casa. 
Nos leemos mañana.
sólo quiero ver el mundo arder.


----------



## NORDWAND (13 Dic 2022)

Messi destrozando la carrera de gvardiol


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Esto tampoco es tarjeta:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2022)

Cuando ya te abren el partido todo es mucho más fácil


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

Messi y la puta madre lo más grande de todos les tiempos 

Lloren


----------



## Sanctis (13 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> A ver catalán charnego follamesi de mierda, ¿cuántos penalties ha tirado ya Messi? ¿3 o 4? Exactamente igual que pasaba con Messi y el Barça en la liga española. Es una puta vergüenza lo de este repulsivo retrasado mental malforme. Argentina es una basura inmunda.



Ha tirado los que han cometido sobre su equipo.

Tu novio Cristiano se fue de Qatar sin pena ni gloria como un perdedor. Y tiene ya 37 años, era la última.

Asumelo. Esa es la realidad.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2022)

Joder, ha violado a Gvardiol, las cosas como son.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (13 Dic 2022)

Gvardiol tendrá pesadillas con Messi


----------



## mirym94 (13 Dic 2022)

Ahora toca ver si ponen la final negros vs moros. O dejan que pase arg y que gane algún marronido para tapar en tongazo de este año.


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Golazo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> en tve se están dando cuenta que Croacia tiene dificultades, ojo que esta gente sabe



Son unos cracks.

Solo hace falta que el topo lo certifique con un Croacia necesita 4 goles.


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2022)

Aqui si que ha estado cumbre


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> pa casa.
> Nos leemos mañana.
> sólo quiero ver el mundo arder.



Si ganan los moros salimos todos a quemarlo todo


----------



## Manero (13 Dic 2022)

Increible jugada del d10s del fútbol Leo Messi


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Dic 2022)

Se ha movido 450 metros para el saque de banda, pero bah, son cosas del fútbol en Qatar.


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

OTRO GOLAZO DE JULIÁN ÁLVAREZ. A PARTIR DE AHORA ME HAGO DEL TEAM DE @JAGGER ER Y @Patatas bravas.

No se puede ser TAN JODIDAMENTE ZOPENCO EN UNAS PUTAS SEMIS, Y LUEGO DE HABER DERROTADO AL EQUIPAZO DE VINICIUS Y NEYMAR....


----------



## Nicors (13 Dic 2022)

Joer la jugada de Mesi para el tercero


----------



## Evangelion (13 Dic 2022)

Son jodidamente duros.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2022)

Bueno, solo queda que Negrancia gane a los argensimios.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

Tmb Croacia esta muy cansada, viene de dos prorrogas consecutivas jugando practicamente los mismos 11


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Dic 2022)

Messi le ha provocado una hernia lumbar a Guardiol, le ha roto la cintura.


----------



## Djokovic (13 Dic 2022)

Juanma Rodríguez en el Chiringuito dijo que Croacia le meteria 4 goles a Argentina xD


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Dic 2022)

menudo partido AMAÑADO!!!

primer gol ya con penalti inventado regalado a los ladrones argentinos , y encima croacia está trotando en el campo desde que empezó el partido

¿que estaran pensando los brasileños viendo a esta croacia que ni corre ni hace una sola jugada?

dejo de ver el partido : el amaño ya es descarado


----------



## Madrid (13 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Que te folle un buey.



Aburres.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

Tranquilo,
Tranquilo Leo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Dic 2022)

Croacia tiene mejor medio campo que argentina, pero nulo ataque en comparación a los boludos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Dic 2022)

El tal Messi esta sobrevalorado y es todo prensa segun algunos…


----------



## Nico (13 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Realmente Argentina ha tenido dos golpes de suerte (en forma de errores gigantescos de Croacia) para orientar el partido.
> Lo




otro golpe de suerte...


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Bueno, Croacia ha tirado a puerta.


----------



## Descuernacabras (13 Dic 2022)

J0der, Croacia defiende como el cvlo.  

De todas formas, este mundial está amañado para que lo ganen los boludos. Así lo han querido los jeques y así será. Una pena.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Dic 2022)

Como hacen un país de muertos de hambre para viajar a quatar?..


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

Croacia tiene tiempo ... de que les metan el cuarto


----------



## Elsexy (13 Dic 2022)

Vámonos a dormir que esto se acabó. 
A ver qué pasa mañana


----------



## Vanatico (13 Dic 2022)

Que efectividad. Que castigo mas duro.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> menudo partido AMAÑADO
> 
> penalti inventado regalado a los ladrones argentinos , y encima croacia está trotando en el campo desde que empezó el partido
> 
> ...



El mundial es descarado.

Equipos que revientan en un partido y en otro van como si estuvieran de vacas. Árbitros ciegos, var curiosos.


----------



## Evangelion (13 Dic 2022)

El Segundo gol que sentencia el partido viene de un gilicorner ejecutado por Croacia.
Repito habria que fusilar a los jugadores que sacan gilicorener y a los entrenadores que lo consienten.


----------



## Madrid (13 Dic 2022)

Por un lado es bueno que goleen, se van a ver virtualmente campeones y después la hostia es más grande.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

Menuda película en la que argentina será campeona del mundo....ciencia ficción de la buena


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Si gana Marruecos mañana, al menos veremos la final más PACO de la historia.

Si gana Francia juguemos a ver.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ¿que estaran pensando los brasileños viendo a esta croacia que ni corre ni hace una sola jugada?



Estarán pensando lo mismo que todo el mundo: que Croacia viene de dos prórrogas con penaltis y que son un país pequeño muy justito de jugadores si las cosas se tuercen.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> J0der, Croacia defiende como el cvlo.
> 
> De todas formas, este mundial está amañado para que lo ganen los boludos. Así lo han querido los jeques y así será. Una pena.



no

*este mundial está amañado para que lo gane francia y el psg*


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> es peronista seguro
> 
> esta gente no da más de si
> 
> fueron ricos durante los años de la guerra mundial y se creen que son eslovenos o algo



En todas las RRSS me encuentro panchos con lo del gas, la guerra y la electricidad,

parece que allí en las noticias les dicen que estamos en una trinchera de la primera guerra mundial.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

Se va la araña para no hacerle sombra a Messi


----------



## Djokovic (13 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Por un lado es bueno que goleen, se van a ver virtualmente campeones y después la hostia es más grande.



Creo que a Messi todavia le queda un gol por marcar en el mundial, es el numero 10, y sumaria 7 goles, 107 es el numero de Dios segun la cabala. Probablemente sea de tiro libre


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

¿ véis a Francia como un equipo que pueda ganar la final ( si pasan ) ?
Con esta dinámica, yo lo dudo mucho


----------



## Evangelion (13 Dic 2022)

Nico dijo:


> otro golpe de suerte...



No este no, este es una puta genialidad.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (13 Dic 2022)

Muy superior Argentina. La jugada de messi en el tercero, para enmarcar.

Messi - Mbappé


----------



## audienorris1899 (13 Dic 2022)

A pesar de la jugada que se ha marcado para dar la asistencia del tercero, Messi ahora mismo parece un futbolista retirado desde hace un par de años al que sueltan al campo un rato que la afición le tribute un homenaje. Da bastante grima verlo en el estado actual con lo que él fue, pero aun así, tiene unos compañeros tan mediocres que sigue siendo el mejor jugador de Argentina de largo.

Me parece increíble que ésta Argentina, con éste Messi al 30% de lo que fue, consiga meterse en la final. Si Messi consigue ganar el Mundial, lo más inteligente que podría hacer sería retirarse a final de temporada de la selección y del fútbol competitivo e irse a trincar más pasta a la liga de USA... bueno y si no gana el Mundial, también.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

Y en el banquillo tiene Argentina a Dybala, Lautaro Martinez y Di Maria, casi na


----------



## Smurf (13 Dic 2022)

El otro día el de ojos de huevo del Chiringuito, que es del Barsa, diciendo "ejquee son cancheros, son cancheros y ellos inventaron lo de ser cancheros jejeje".

Canchero = jugar sucio. 

Hacer faltas sucias, lesionar, insultar al rival, provocar, parar el juego, engañar todo lo posible, meterla con la mano y ser un héroe nacional, hacer celebraciones insultantes, escupir, fingir faltas, fingir agresiones, rodar por el suelo media hora, rodear al árbitro...

Eso aplauden los catalanes porque son los mismos morazos asquerosos que esos.


----------



## il banditto (13 Dic 2022)

Demigrante las gradas,.una semifinal de mundial y está la tribuna medio vacía y asientos libres por todas partes


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Dic 2022)

Un 90%de afición argentina...que han robado para pagar las entradas?


----------



## Agente Coulson (13 Dic 2022)

Se acabó Croacia.

Espero que pase Francia. Si no es así la final será un paseo para los argentinos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

ArgenTima VS Rancia


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El tal Messi esta sobrevalorado y es todo prensa segun algunos…



Y se dopa dicen también


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tmb Croacia esta muy cansada, viene de dos prorrogas consecutivas jugando practicamente los mismos 11



Añadele que lo primero que hacen es destrozarles el planteamiento con un penaltito


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Dic 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Demigrante las gradas,.una semifinal de mundial y está la tribuna medio vacía y asientos libres por todas partes



Este mundial está siendo un tanto demigrante


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Demigrante las gradas,.una semifinal de mundial y está la tribuna medio vacía y asientos libres por todas partes



Y dan la asistencia y te dicen que eso tiene más gente que el Bernabeu


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

a ver si nos podemos clasificar para la final por la goleada a costa rica, yo aún confío


----------



## Torosalvaje (13 Dic 2022)

Croacia. Un equipo ordenadito y poco más.
Aquí se acabó la broma de los croatas.
Mañana se acabará también la broma de Marruecos.


----------



## HArtS (13 Dic 2022)

Nada que hacer Croacia, Argentina es mejor equipo.

Croacia está aquí porque ante Brasil Livakovic paró todo, pero era un partido que en circunstancias normales debió ganar Brasil 4 o 5 a 0. El partido es un festival de ocasiones argentinas sólo que hoy el balón sí quiso entrar.


----------



## socrates99 (13 Dic 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Demigrante las gradas,.una semifinal de mundial y está la tribuna medio vacía y asientos libres por todas partes



88866 espectadores jajaja.
El 8 y el 6 jaja


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Un 90%de afición argentina...que han robado para pagar las entradas?



Han pedido el cuarto préstamo. Esta puta gente no es que viva de prestado es que son prestamos andantes.


----------



## Smurf (13 Dic 2022)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> A pesar de la jugada que se ha marcado para dar la asistencia del tercero, Messi ahora mismo parece un futbolista retirado desde hace un par de años al que sueltan al campo un rato que la afición le de un homenaje. Da bastante grima verlo en el estado actual con lo que él fue, pero aun así, tiene unos compañeros tan mediocres que sigue siendo el mejor jugador de Argentina de largo.
> 
> Me parece increíble que ésta Argentina, con éste Messi al 30% de lo que fue, consiga meterse en la final. Si Messi consigue ganar el Mundial, lo más inteligente que podría hacer sería retirarse a final de temporada de la selección y del fútbol competitivo e irse a trincar más pasta a la liga de USA... bueno y si no gana el Mundial, también.



Es que tiene cuerpo de señor mayor deforme con el culo ya en los tobillos. Es grotesco de ver, da asco, encima con ese peinado asqueroso de presidiario lleno de tatuajes y con expresiones oculares y faciales de sicario del narco retrasado mental.


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Pues esto ya... está casi acabado


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Dic 2022)

Partido ya intrascendente... Manipulado y dirigido por la FIFA...

Desde el penalti inventado, después del córner a favor de Croacia no pitado, obviamente el partido es otro...

Nada, que le den la Copa al Hormonas, cómo ha declarado el Jeque que ha comprado el Mundial que lo quiere así y lo ha declarado públicamente ya está...

Supongo que algún día aparecerá e fútbol no comprado y manipulado; pero este teatro es bastante malo...


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Añadele que lo primero que hacen es destrozarles el planteamiento con un penaltito



Si, esa jugada ha sido clave para abrir el melon, con un penalty a favor, 1-0, y luego una contra el 2-0, ha matao el partido rapido y Croacia tmb se ha venido abajo, es normal


----------



## Rediooss (13 Dic 2022)

Este Mundial está decidido desde el principio para que lo gane Messi, que no Argentina. 

El otro día le birlaron un penalti a Brasil que no repitieron por la tele un supuesto fuera de juego anterior a las manos clarisas dentro del área del jugador croata, y así se quitaron a un temible rival en semis.

Mañana harán lo mismo con Francia y se quitarana tan temible rival para la final?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

a croacia le ganamos en la euro 5-3, me gustaría recordar eso, yo creo que es el éxito más sonado de LE


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Dic 2022)

Que potra los argentinos..todos los rebotes les llegan..hasta Modric se ha dado en la cara


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Dic 2022)

Con Francia

si pasara Marruecos si seria una decision compleja…


----------



## Miss Andorra (13 Dic 2022)

Viva Argentina.
Curraba y no podia mirar el partido pero enhorabuena a los gauchos del foro y espero que partireis las piernas a los gabachos o moroquis, pase quien pase, que les rompais las piernas y dejeis en Sillas de ruedas a todos esos pelotudos
Ambas selecciones son igual de odiosas y détestables y hacen desear que Argentina pase.


----------



## diavole1 (13 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Como hacen un país de muertos de hambre para viajar a quatar?..



Jaja. No tienes ni puta idea de lo que es la economía en negro porque ustedes disfrutan entregandole el culo al Estado.
Se fijan en el PBI con datos oficiales y ven que el salario medio Argentino es de 200 Euros Mensuales. La realidad es muchisimos Argentinos ganan lo mismo que ustedes, solo que no lo reportan al Gran Hermano.

Mi vecino gana 20.000 dolares mensualea y factura por $500 dolares mensuales.


----------



## Madrid (13 Dic 2022)

Entre Francia, Marruecos y Argentina.

Prefiero a los africanos negros.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Dic 2022)

@Fornicious Jr @Obiwanchernobil @Manero Guardiola nos la metió doblada, nos empaqueta al yerno y se llevó a la Araña MVP
2 goles + 1 penalti provocado








El City fichó a Julián Álvarez con el dinero de la venta de Ferran Torres


Barça-City: El City fichó a Julián Álvarez con el dinero de la venta de Ferran Torres




www.sport.es


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

salvo los equipos a los ue moroco ha dejao el careto violetita, el resto de selecciones tan haciendoo un mondial bonito.


----------



## Madrid (13 Dic 2022)

diavole1 dijo:


> Jaja. No tienes ni puta idea de lo que es la economía en negro porque ustedes disfrutan entregandole el culo al Estado.
> Se fijan en el PBI con datos oficiales y ven que el salario medio Argentino es de 200 Euros Mensuales. La realidad es muchisimos Argentinos ganan lo mismo que ustedes, solo que no lo reportan al Gran Hermano.
> 
> Mi vecino gana 20.000 dolares mensualea y factura por $500 dolares mensuales.



Estos son como los rumanos.

Todos tienen casas de la hostia, vivian en sus paises a todo trapo pero casualmente parasitan en España e Italia.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Nada que hacer Croacia, Argentina es mejor equipo.
> 
> Croacia está aquí porque ante Brasil Livakovic paró todo, pero era un partido que en circunstancias normales debió ganar Brasil 4 o 5 a 0. El partido es un festival de ocasiones argentinas sólo que hoy el balón sí quiso entrar.



los brasileños ganan un partido y ya se creen campeones, les pasa siempre, menos samba y más trabajar ... al siguiente a casa


----------



## Scout.308 (13 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Partido ya intrascendente... Manipulado y dirigido por la FIFA...
> 
> Desde el penalti inventado, después del córner a favor de Croacia no pitado, obviamente el partido es otro...
> 
> ...



Mandrilerdos con el culo en llamas xd


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En todas las RRSS me encuentro panchos con lo del gas, la guerra y la electricidad,
> 
> parece que allí en las noticias les dicen que estamos en una trinchera de la primera guerra mundial.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1291320



esos son siempre argentinos de izquierdas

los argentinos de izquierdas siempre dicen que los emigrantes en Italia o España son "traidores"

para los argentinos de izquierdas, hay que quedarse en Argentina, si no eres un "gusano", como llaman los castristas a los que viven en Miami o USA

en sudamérica no hay cultura de partidos políticos o de programas políticos, lo que les hace muy proclives a los caciquismos, como ha pasado en Perú

por otro lado, a los argentos nadie les aguanta en Sudamérica: ni los uruguayos siquiera... son los más racistas del mundo, a los bolivianos les llaman "bolitas", a los brasileños "brasucas", "bostas", "negros", "chilenitos"... y a los españoles nos llaman "gallegos"


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Poca novedad puede haber ya... quedan apenas 10 minutos, 16 o 18 si mete descuento excesivo como viene siendo costumbre


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

Caos defensivo....la que están asiendo la mejor defensa del mundial y tal...


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Dic 2022)

Según los locutores es que CR tiene " falta de autoridad" y no de fúrgol.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Dic 2022)

El nivel de la defensa de Croacia para una semifinal de un mundial es sencillamente lamentable.


----------



## diavole1 (13 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Estos son como los rumanos.
> 
> Todos tienen casas de la hostia, vivian en sus paises a todo trapo pero casualmente parasitan en España e Italia.



Asi es la vida.


----------



## il banditto (13 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y dan la asistencia y te dicen que eso tiene más gente que el Bernabeu



Está siendo un canteo, campos con aforo para 50.000 y hay 1/4 vacío tienen los cojonazos de poner en grande en las pantallas asistencia al partido: 56500


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Añadele que lo primero que hacen es destrozarles el planteamiento con un penaltito



Es verdad que el penalti se lo saca de la chistera el árbitro, pero a mi me parece que esta Croacia llega lejos en mundiales con mucha potra...

Ya le pasó hace 4 años y en este también han tenido bastante pero que bastante suerte por ejemplo contra Japón y contra Brasil...

Contra España en la Euro igual se encuentran con un gol regalado en propia meta, menos mal que les metimos 5 golitos para echarlos en octavos...

Y hoy pues se les ha acabado la suerte... Argentina ha sido mejor


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

Sólo les han metido un gol en esta parte pero parece que se los han metido los tres


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Si Croacia mete uno, tampoco pasa nada... el del honor


----------



## Evangelion (13 Dic 2022)

¿Los acompañantes de Rivero están viendo otro partido?


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Dic 2022)

En Brasil tienen que estar llorando mares ahora mismo viendo esto…


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Si Argentina pierde el domingo, será la selección con más derrotas en una final (4).


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (13 Dic 2022)

Primer partido decente de los argensimios, veremos qué hacen en la final


----------



## Zarpa (13 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> El nivel de la defensa de Croacia para una semifinal de un mundial es sencillamente lamentable.



La Araña está on fire y penali


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

Argentina va ganando 3-0 pero siguen defendiendo con más intensidad que los croatas


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

Sale el asqueroso de Correa, ya no descarto el 4º


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Dic 2022)

El robo del Mundial, señores:


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Veremos mañana.

Lo suyo es que pase Francia, y mejor aún si perdiese contra Argentina...


Pero ojo con Marruecos...


----------



## Zarpa (13 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si Argentina pierde el domingo, será la selección con más derrotas en una final (4).



?Empatada con Alemania no?


----------



## Smurf (13 Dic 2022)

Yo a Messi no le tenía asco cuando jugaba en el Barsa porque era un autista retrasado como el de Rain Man y solía ser discreto y portarse bien sin provocar ni hacer el argentino asqueroso, aunque al ir haciéndose mayor se fue haciendo un mierda provocador sudaca catalán igual.

Pero con Argentina ya es insufrible el enano de mierda. Son todos la peor escoria paridas por ratas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En Brasil tienen que estar llorando mares ahora mismo viendo esto…



ya hay suicidios


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

Lo acaban de mostrar a Kempes. Otro mounstro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

Nuestra única esperanza son los magrebíes....


----------



## Desencantado (13 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si Argentina pierde el domingo, será la selección con más derrotas en una final (4).



Hágase, ocúrrase.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

a Croacia le ha faltado tocar un poco más en el centro del campo


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

mañana mbappe mete 3 o 4 goles, para batir el record de pichichi mundialista

en la final gana el PSG, digo Qatar, digo Francia


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El robo del Mundial, señores:



Joder vaya canteo.


----------



## Zarpa (13 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Yo a Messi no le tenía asco cuando jugaba en el Barsa porque era un autista retrasado como el de Rain Man y solía ser discreto y portarse bien sin provocar ni hacer el argentino asqueroso, aunque al ir haciéndose mayor se fue haciendo un mierda provocador sudaca catalán igual.
> 
> Pero con Argentina ya es insufrible el enano de mierda. Son todos la peor escoria paridas por ratas.



Para un autista mudarse de casa y ciudad es muy duro, hay que reconocerle el sacrificio para que Argentina gane el mundial.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Yo a Messi no le tenía asco cuando jugaba en el Barsa porque era un autista retrasado como el de Rain Man y solía ser discreto y portarse bien sin provocar ni hacer el argentino asqueroso, aunque al ir haciéndose mayor se fue haciendo un mierda provocador sudaca catalán igual.
> 
> Pero con Argentina ya es insufrible el enano de mierda. Son todos la peor escoria paridas por ratas.



Messi es el típico que si va solo se acojona y se achanta, pero cuando va con los colegas te la lía y acabas en comisaria


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Si Croacia mete uno, tampoco pasa nada... el del honor



Y si no lo mete también es de honor que tiren a puerta


----------



## yimi (13 Dic 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Hágase, ocúrrase.



Y que sea contra Marruecos.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

5 min de descuento


----------



## Manero (13 Dic 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> @Fornicious Jr @Obiwanchernobil @Manero Guardiola nos la metió doblada, nos empaqueta al yerno y se llevó a la Araña MVP
> 2 goles + 1 penalti provocado
> 
> 
> ...



Ya nos avisaba meses atrás @Obiwanchernobil de que el fichaje era la araña, y nosotros pensando que nos estaba troleando. Ahí hay que darle el mérito que se merece .

Una dupla el Juglar y la Araña hubiera sido mortal para cualquier defensa.


----------



## FeiJiao (13 Dic 2022)

Era el acuerdo. Una eurocopa para Cristiano Ronaldo (2016) y un mundial para Messi......


----------



## Albion (13 Dic 2022)

Marruecos, Francia, Argentina... No pueden perder las tres?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Dic 2022)

Joder los pelotudos se les nota el acento hasta cantando.


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En Brasil tienen que estar llorando mares ahora mismo viendo esto…



Pues como vamos a llorar nosotros mañana por la misma causa


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Esto está acabado ya


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Dic 2022)

Otro corner al primer palo.


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Dic 2022)

argentina tuvo 2 ocasiones y metio 3 goles


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si Argentina pierde el domingo, será la selección con más derrotas en una final (4).



Y?


----------



## Evangelion (13 Dic 2022)

Ahora empieza a chutar Croacia.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Joder vaya canteo.



Está claro....

Hay órdenes de que el Hormonas sea campeón... Se han de crear mitos para que el negocio siga funcionando...

Aquí, de todas formas, la FIFA y el Jeque se han pasado de vueltas en la orden de " a la mínima penalti a favor de Argentina "... Es que es falta del delantero; pero bueno, es lo que hay...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

Aguante marruecos!!!!!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

el portero de Croacia tiene que subir a rematar


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Ahora empieza a chutar Croacia.



Poco pueden hacer


----------



## wwknude (13 Dic 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Era el acuerdo. Una eurocopa para Cristiano Ronaldo (2016) y un mundial para Messi......



Messi tiene además una Copa América. un CV muy superior a Cristiano (estrictamente un goleador)


----------



## Smurf (13 Dic 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Marruecos, Francia, Argentina... No pueden perder las tres?



La peor pesadilla de un español.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (13 Dic 2022)

El domingo puede haber suicidios masivos en Hambrentina


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Pues Argentina mejor. No para 3-0, pero pase totalmente justo.

He perdido 3€, edpero recuperarlos el domingo.


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Lo acaban de mostrar a Kempes. Otro mounstro



Yo a ese le he visto jugar...tú no


----------



## Nicors (13 Dic 2022)

Marruecos juega a lo mismo que Francia pero con mucha menos calidad. Ganan los franceses sin problema.


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> La peor pesadilla de un español.



No sería Inglaterra por Francia


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Argentina, si llega a la final con Francia, será la primera vez que juegue con un equipo serio en éste mundial

Antes ha jugado con
-Mexico
-Australia
-Polonia
-Holanda
-Croacia

Los holandeses estuvieron a punto de eliminarles, y eso que no son un equipo TOP... más dura será la caida


----------



## Metamorfosis (13 Dic 2022)

Muchas gracias a todos los conforeros que nos apoyaron y nos apoyan a lo largo del Mundial. 

Para D10S que estás en el cielo

Gigante la Selección de Argentina. Disfruten y vibren, hamijos, que somos hijos el país del fútbol.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

De momento Argentina igual q España en mundial 2010, empezo perdiendo primer partido y luego gano todos, ganara el domingo tmb ?


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

Tranquilo,
Tranquilo Leo


----------



## Smurf (13 Dic 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> Messi tiene además una Copa América. un CV muy superior a Cristiano (estrictamente un goleador)



Imbécil catalán sudaca a babor. Cristiano tiene 5 Champions y una Eurocopa que vale más que un mundial y mucho más que una copa américa que es un simple partido entre Brasil y Argentina.


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo a ese le he visto jugar...tú no



Yo lo ví jugar a Pelé


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (13 Dic 2022)

Todos con Marruecos. Nuestros hermanos sucios


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues Argentina mejor. No para 3-0, pero pase totalmente justo.
> 
> He perdido 3€, edpero recuperarlos el domingo.



Ese juicio no es justo..

El partido ( y la táctica del mismo ) es otro desde el panalti inventado... No se puede evaluar la totalidad desde el robo...


----------



## FeiJiao (13 Dic 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Marruecos, Francia, Argentina... No pueden perder las tres?



Lo menos malo seria Marruecos campeon


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El robo del Mundial, señores:



Más a las claras que no es el portero el que va a por él, sancionar al portero es coartar que salga a hacer paradas, ¿para que cojones querría el fucbol porteros si no?


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> La peor pesadilla de un español.



En realidad no.

Si gana marruecos te escojonas de Francia y argentina.

Si gana Francia te escojonas de argentina.

Si gana argentina te escojonas del mundial amañado.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Ha tirado más Croacia [12] que Argentina [10].


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (13 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos los conforeros que nos apoyaron y nos apoyan a lo largo del Mundial.
> 
> Para D10S que estás en el cielo
> 
> Gigante la Selección de Argentina. Disfruten y vibren, hamijos, que somos hijos el país del fútbol.



Venga, ve a pasar hambre un rato


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> Messi tiene además una Copa América. un CV muy superior a Cristiano (estrictamente un goleador)



Pero si la copa américa es la copa del chichinabo, la han ganado hasta los paraguayos


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

Ahora que no está Modric, 
todos con Moroco o k?


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Bueno, mañana veremos


----------



## Metamorfosis (13 Dic 2022)

Dignísimo rival Croacia. Si nos respetan, RESPETAMOS


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Todos con Marruecos. Nuestros hermanos sucios



España tiene enclaves en ambos países. Ceuta y Melilla en Moroland y Lluvia en Francia.
Por otro lado en el escudo y bandera de España aparece el emblema del reino de Francia, las tres flores de lis


----------



## filets (13 Dic 2022)

Para la PUTA MIERDA de partido que ha hecho Croacia podrian haber dejado pasar a Brasil
Modric acabadisimo


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Dic 2022)

Todos nuestros héroes están muertos y nuestros enemigos están en el poder.


----------



## Scout.308 (13 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ese juicio no es justo..
> 
> El partido ( y la táctica del mismo ) es otro desde el panalti inventado... No se puede evaluar la totalidad desde el robo...



No sabes lo que estoy disfrutando con los llantos piperos, sigue por favor xD


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Tendría gracia que ganase Marruecos a los franchutes y que Argentina les metiese un 8 a 0 pot lo menos


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (13 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> España tiene enclaves en ambos países. Ceuta y Melilla en Moroland y Lluvia en Francia.
> Por otro lado en el escudo y bandera de España aparece el emblema del reino de Francia, las tres flores de lis



La flor de lis no es emblema de los Borbones?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

antes de analizar el partido, esperemos a las estadísticas de la posesión


----------



## Edge2 (13 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Dignísimo rival Croacia. Si nos respetan, RESPETAMOS



Tu antes molabas...


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Lo menos malo seria Marruecos campeon



Claro hombre

Marruecos subidito en una época que lleva gastando la de Dios en presupuesto de defensa y cada vez con un discurso más duro con respecto a Ceuta y Melilla.
Solo faltaba que lo subieran aún más
Victoria para Maricon VI de Marruecos que calla la crisis económica que tienen y encima un proyecto a futuro de seguir acogiendo a millones de moros europeos que se vayan con su selección donde pueden vivir según sus valores


De puta madre


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (13 Dic 2022)

No sé qué le pasó a Croacia. Estaba jugando bien, y el penalti les jodió. Es extraño.


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

Grandes festejos en Bangladesh y todo el sur de la India.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

En otras circustancias quizás iría con Marruecos, pero es que Marruecos no le va a ganar a Argentina.

Es absurdo. Francia al menos es europea ( De momento).


----------



## Metamorfosis (13 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tu antes molabas...



Sigo molando. Es que los tulipanes del partido anterior boquearon de más


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> No sé qué le pasó a Croacia. Estaba jugando bien, y el penalti les jodió. Es extraño.



Pasa muchas veces en el fútbol.


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Yo lo ví jugar a Pelé



¿Cuándo?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

Casillas : "llegar a la final es muy difícil, es normal que se emocione"

me gusta como mi dinero se invierte bien en la tve pública


----------



## ArturoB (13 Dic 2022)

Casillas que rancio y limitadito comentando el agua moja y tal para esto pagan a este tio.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

Increible, hace 4 años en un amistoso España le endoso un set a Argentina con hat trick de Isco


----------



## Tubiegah (13 Dic 2022)

a ver quién les aguanta ahora
y eso que aún no han ganao


----------



## theelf (13 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Dignísimo rival Croacia. Si nos respetan, RESPETAMOS



Pues si, limpios y con respeto. Putos holandeses


----------



## Elsexy (13 Dic 2022)

Argentina justo ganador. Croacia a medio gas, fueron 3 pero pudieron ser más


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

Pves ahora SÍ tengo ganas de que pasen los amegos


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Dic 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Lo menos malo seria Marruecos campeon



Lo menos malo sería una bomba nuclear.


----------



## Jvsl36 (13 Dic 2022)

Les queda solo una sola camiseta,6 finales del mundo


----------



## Vanatico (13 Dic 2022)

Jugar una final de Mundial de Futbol y 4 dias para soñarla,no debe haber nada mejor en el mundo!!!


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

Ver a Españoles apoyando a Marruecos es ver a visigodos apoyando a los moros en Poitiers

Que gane Marruecos sería la claudicación total de Europa ante la morisma y encima usando a caballos de Troya. Los del vientre de sus mujeres. Nacidos ,criados y educados aquí que no dudan en pasarse al enemigo y sacar a las zorras de sus madres disfrazadas de feria medieval

Un español de bien debería cantar mañana la Marsellesa como si no hubiese mañana

Liberté liberté cherie

Que su sangre impura abone nuestros campos


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

Bueno, después de todo Argentina es el campeón de América.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Dic 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> No sabes lo que estoy disfrutando con los llantos piperos, sigue por favor xD



¿ Llantos piperos ????.... Jajajjja....

Me haces gracia.... Yo soy un simple analista. Ni Argentina ni Francia ni Marruecos ni Croacia son mis selecciones... Por lo tanto, me la pela; pero denunciar el robo más que evidente de este Mundial es para mentes inteligentes, espero que sepas verlo, si no, oye, se feliz y punto... Qué quieres que te diga...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

chapi ferrer dice que hay futbolistas de 40 años jugando al máximo nivel


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Increible, hace 4 años en un amistoso España le endoso un set a Argentina con hat trick de Isco
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1291342



Hace 4 años que parece que fue ayer y todavía estaba Iniesta, me dan ganas de ir a mirar obras o algo


----------



## Zarpa (13 Dic 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> La flor de lis no es emblema de los Borbones?



De la realeza se usa desde la antigua Grecia. Los borbones lo tienen en su escudo de armas pero no son los únicos, sí los más famosos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (13 Dic 2022)

Messi puede jugar el próximo mundial . Visto lo visto


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> a ver quién les aguanta ahora
> y eso que aún no han ganao



Enséñales una gráfica con su PIB per capita y el nuestro

Ni en 20 años creciendo como un cerdo nos llegan


----------



## BudSpencer (13 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ver a Españoles apoyando a Marruecos es ver a visigodos apoyando a los moros en Poitiers
> 
> Que gane Marruecos sería la claudicación total de Europa ante la morisma y encima usando a caballos de Troya. Los del vientre de sus mujeres. Nacidos ,criados y educados aquí que no dudan en pasarse al enemigo y sacar a las zorras de sus madres disfrazadas de feria medieval
> 
> ...



Que les den a los gabachos. Hay que ir con los moros.


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> No sé qué le pasó a Croacia. Estaba jugando bien, y el penalti les jodió. Es extraño.





Edu.R dijo:


> Pasa muchas veces en el fútbol.



Croacia avanza en todos los torneos con grandes dosis de suerte

Y hoy no han tenido ni gotita de suerte


----------



## 11kjuan (13 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ver a Españoles apoyando a Marruecos es ver a visigodos apoyando a los moros en Poitiers
> 
> Que gane Marruecos sería la claudicación total de Europa ante la morisma y encima usando a caballos de Troya. Los del vientre de sus mujeres. Nacidos ,criados y educados aquí que no dudan en pasarse al enemigo y sacar a las zorras de sus madres disfrazadas de feria medieval
> 
> ...



Que coño hablas del vientre de las mujeres
Si tu eres un marica.

Lo que hay leer. Y además borbónico.

Menudo lebrel estás hecho


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Que les den a los gabachos. Hay que ir con los moros.



Moros que celebran sus victorias gritando sobre Ceuta y Melilla
De puta madre

Moros que te han montado en tu país dos atentados en veinte años con casi 300 muertos

Moros que tienen comprado a Antonio y que siempre han sido pieza clave en las victorias de la PSOE

A la horca en plaza mayor os pasaa a algunos


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Increible, hace 4 años en un amistoso España le endoso un set a Argentina con hat trick de Isco
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1291342



Esa selección era peor que esta

Yo ya te dije al empezar el hilo: Brasil, Francia y Argentina


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Yo lo ví jugar a Pelé



Yo ví jugar al Loco Gati


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (13 Dic 2022)

Argentina ha sido muy superior y punto.

No hay mas.

A ver mañana Francia, en teoría es muy, muy superior a Marruecos


----------



## EGO (13 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ver a Españoles apoyando a Marruecos es ver a visigodos apoyando a los moros en Poitiers
> 
> Que gane Marruecos sería la claudicación total de Europa ante la morisma y encima usando a caballos de Troya. Los del vientre de sus mujeres. Nacidos ,criados y educados aquí que no dudan en pasarse al enemigo y sacar a las zorras de sus madres disfrazadas de feria medieval
> 
> ...



El futbol europeo ha muerto.

Mañana gana Africa, pase lo que pase.


----------



## Manteka (13 Dic 2022)

Francia: Equipo europeo con nacidos en África
Marruecos: Equipo africano con nacidos en Europa


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

mañana apoyaré a francia con pinzas en la nariz


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Francia: Equipo europeo con nacidos en África
> Marruecos: Equipo africano con nacidos en Europa



es la mejor definición que he leído hasta el momento jaja

enhorabuena

qué tal por chile, siguen tan radicales con el pasaporte covid??


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

Mañana si gana Marruecos pondré A TODA OSTIA EL CORAN. 

ALLAHU ACKBAR.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Dic 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> En el penalty el delantero la pica para hacerse un autopase, por eso lo pita porque interrumpe la jugada..., de regalo nada.



Pero si el remate va para un lado y el delantero por el otro!

Y el portero ni mira al delantero, que sigue la trayectoria del balón.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Dic 2022)

Hace 20 días los querían matar 

Nos envidiaban por el 7-0 

Y mira ahora 

Nosotros apeados en octavos, echando pestes del seleccionador y de media convocatoria 

Y ellos en la final del mundial, con el Atlético y el Sevilla con la gran oportunidad de tener a jugadores que han hecho historia


----------



## Zarpa (13 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ver a Españoles apoyando a Marruecos es ver a visigodos apoyando a los moros en Poitiers
> 
> Que gane Marruecos sería la claudicación total de Europa ante la morisma y encima usando a caballos de Troya. Los del vientre de sus mujeres. Nacidos ,criados y educados aquí que no dudan en pasarse al enemigo y sacar a las zorras de sus madres disfrazadas de feria medieval
> 
> ...



El Cid ya se unió a ellos contra los pre-gavachos está totalmente en la tradición y CarloMagno ya salió escaldado, hay que ir con Moroco.


----------



## qbit (13 Dic 2022)

Después del penalty ya se jodió todo, claro. Menudo robo.


----------



## qbit (13 Dic 2022)

Un puñal a Luis Enrique: durísimo esto del entrenador de Marruecos


Le preguntaron por la posesión a Regragui antes del partido de semifinales frente a Francia y no pudo ser más rotundo.




as.com


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> El Cid ya se unió a ellos contra los pre-gavachos está totalmente en la tradición y CarloMagno ya salió escaldado, hay que ir con Moroco.



Marruecos es MUCHO más parecido a España q Francia. Sólo nos une la religión y algo el idioma. A tomar por culo. La raza es la misma.


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Que coño hablas del vientre de las mujeres
> Si tu eres un marica.




Conquistaremos Europa con el vientre de nuestras mujeres

Ahí está media selección suya nacida aquí que le faltó tiempo para ponerse a las órdenes marroquíes y ganar a los países que les vieron nacer y paguetear a sus putos padres

Mayor humillación no existe

Eso y soportar un mes de discursos de Evole y la SER sobre la épica de humildes migrantes marroquíes que son mejores que nosotros y bla bla bla

Sólo insensatos y sunbormales podrían apoyar a Marruecos y no ver que todo es un plan diseñado desde Rabat para empoderizar Marruecos a futuro sumado a los millones que se gastan en su ejercito y su acercamiento a los EEUU. El futbol es política y Mohamed VI lleva años creando esta selección para ganar a Europa


Atontados palurdos que no veis el problema


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Dic 2022)

Por deber moral debo ir con Argentina.


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Marruecos es MUCHO más parecido a España q Francia. Sólo nos une la religión y algo el idioma. A tomar por culo. La raza es la misma.




Mucho




Parecerían españoles

Una madre española de un veinteañero aún puede ser una milf

Todas las madres de estos morunos parecen sus abuelas


----------



## Uchiha Madara (13 Dic 2022)

Soy mas del Madrid que Florentino pero antes muerto que apoyar a franceses o marroquíes, nunca pensé que diría esto pero ojalá gane Messi el mundial.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

*Un marciano llamado Messi*

Gol, asistencia y recital del ‘10′ para clasificar a Argentina a su sexta final. Doblete de Julián Álvarez. Penalti raro en el 1-0. Adiós de Modric.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> apoyaré a francia con pinzas en la nariz



Hasta el domingo asi ha de ser.

Sin celebrarlo mucho si acaba pasando. Pero entre metastasis terminal con cáncer de huesos y parkinson, me quedo con el parkinson.


----------



## 11kjuan (13 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Conquistaremos Europa con el vientre de nuestras mujeres
> 
> Ahí está media selección suya nacida aquí que le faltó tiempo para ponerse a las órdenes marroquíes y ganar a los países que les vieron nacer y paguetear a sus putos padres
> 
> ...



Claro que vemos el problema.

Lo que no hacemos es ser unos maricones e ir diciendo por ahí que nos come la morisma.

Tu lo que estás es acojonado por si te cortan el cuello la morisma.

Ve a llorarle a tu rey masón fiel seguidor del NWO


----------



## Nico (13 Dic 2022)

esa versión *no es la oficial*. es la histórica de *1812*.

la oficial es esta:









Himno Nacional Argentino - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## feministaliberal (13 Dic 2022)

Nunca pensé que diría esto: VAMOS FRANCIA COJONES, VAMOS RANA TU PUEDES A POR TU SEGUNDO MUNDIAL


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Mucho
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1291343
> 
> ...



Puto sudaca de mierda estás hecho. Si tanto t gustan los blanquitos vete a Groenlandia, hijo de puta.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Nunca pensé que diría esto: VAMOS FRANCIA COJONES, VAMOS RANA TU PUEDES A POR TU SEGUNDO MUNDIAL



Tercero.

Y Argentina su 4º final perdida. Ríete de Paises Bajos.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Dic 2022)

El otro día leí que la FIFA costeaba los gastos de todas las selecciones, avión, hotel, comida y transporte.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Dic 2022)

Pues solo nos queda Francia...


----------



## feministaliberal (13 Dic 2022)

Entre la mierda, la remierda y la ultramierda me decanto por la mierda. VAMOS FRANCIA


----------



## Agente Coulson (13 Dic 2022)

Se acabó Croacia.

Espero que pase Francia. Si no es así la final será un paseo para los argentinos.


----------



## 11kjuan (13 Dic 2022)

Pues yo creo que Argentina gana la final.

Me ha dado un pálpito.

Creo que va a tener a la ayuda luciferina de Maradona desde el averno.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Mañana si gana Marruecos pondré A TODA OSTIA EL CORAN.
> 
> ALLAHU ACKBAR.



trollaso


----------



## zapatitos (13 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El robo del Mundial, señores:




El porterete que es muy cuco da una zancada hacia su derecha para obstaculizar el paso del delantero pero le pillan con el carrito de los helados....no hay más misterio en este asunto.

Y todo dicho sin ningún tipo de fanatismo y hooliganismo ya que me la sopla bastante que gane Argensimia, la Ustacha, Fránfrica o Marruecos del Sur ya que todos me caen como el culo...

En cambio tú eres bastante conocido por ser antibarcelonista y Messi ha sido la peor pesadilla para los que sois antifarsa, por tanto es normal que busques maguferías donde no hay nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Un puñal a Luis Enrique: durísimo esto del entrenador de Marruecos
> 
> 
> Le preguntaron por la posesión a Regragui antes del partido de semifinales frente a Francia y no pudo ser más rotundo.
> ...




El hijoputa moro lleva días con un mensaje de revolucionario de los hermanos musulmanes

Somos los de abajo, representamos el tercer mundo, el mundo está con nosotros...

Esta a dos días si gana el mundial de hacer un Ala es grande y ponerse todos con el culo en pompa diciendo que es voluntad de Dios y llamando a una guerra santa


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

No ha degenerado mucho el hilo, sino lo siguiente, salgo con ligereza nobilisima, chau


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> trollaso



Jajajajajaja yaaa. Realmente no sé cn quien ir. Supongo que en el momento de la verdad ps con Francia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ya nos avisaba meses atrás @Obiwanchernobil de que el fichaje era la araña, y nosotros pensando que nos estaba troleando. Ahí hay que darle el mérito que se merece .
> 
> Una dupla el Juglar y la Araña hubiera sido mortal para cualquier defensa.



Lo peor de todo es que con la temporada que llevan los dos mejorarían lo que tiene el barcelona, no olvidemos que además uno ya estaba en el club.


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

Estamos a 90 minutos. Pero será durísimo.


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Puto sudaca de mierda estás hecho. Si tanto t gustan los blanquitos vete a Groenlandia, hijo de puta.




Vete tú a morolandia


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Se acabó Croacia.
> 
> Espero que pase Francia. Si no es así la final será un paseo para los argentinos.



Tu crees? Los marroquinos tienen más cojones y mala ostia que los españoles de la batalla de Belgrado.


----------



## Manteka (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> es la mejor definición que he leído hasta el momento jaja
> 
> enhorabuena
> 
> qué tal por chile, siguen tan radicales con el pasaporte covid??



Desde el 1 de octubre ya no hay pasaporte, ni bozales en interiores, ni en transporte público, ni casi nada.
Aunque ya están con la quinta dosis desde hace un par de meses, pero el gobierno de repente ha pasado página de una forma increible.
El exceso de mortalidad está por las nubes (+57%)


----------



## feministaliberal (13 Dic 2022)

ALLEZ LES BLEUS


----------



## Vanatico (13 Dic 2022)

Me gustaria ver a Laporta ahora mismo por un agujerito. Messi se fue GRATIS del Barsa al PSG.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> El porterete que es muy cuco da una zancada hacia su derecha para obstaculizar el paso del delantero pero le pillan con el carrito de los helados....no hay más misterio en este asunto.
> 
> Y todo dicho sin ningún tipo de fanatismo y hooliganismo ya que me la sopla bastante que gane Argensimia, la Ustacha, Fránfrica o Marruecos del Sur ya que todos me caen como el culo...
> 
> ...



No es magufería, no es normal que te piten un penalty a favor en cada partido

bueno, sí es normal, al Barça también le pasaba


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Vete tú a morolandia


----------



## qbit (13 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Marruecos es MUCHO más parecido a España q Francia. Sólo nos une la religión y algo el idioma. A tomar por culo. La raza es la misma.



Hay un fondo racial mediterráneo común, pero los moros:

1) Están muy mestizados con negros, y por eso globalmente se ve visualmente que son mestizos, a diferencia de los españoles.
2) Los musulmanes se casan entre primos más que en cualquier otra religión, y por eso tienen esos caretos de retrasados, porque lo son.
3) No tienen herencia visigoda como sí la tienen los españoles. Por eso en España mucha gente tiene aspecto nórdico y en Morolandia no.


----------



## wwknude (13 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Imbécil catalán sudaca a babor. Cristiano tiene 5 Champions y una Eurocopa que vale más que un mundial y mucho más que una copa américa que es un simple partido entre Brasil y Argentina.



Y campeón del mundo juvenil y campeón olímpico. Cristiano podrá ganar la copa de Arabia en el futuro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pues solo nos queda Francia...



Aquí estamos otro año más ante una final compañero magrebí, mañana los magrebíes nos tenemos que hacer oir compañeros!!!!


----------



## wwknude (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> Pero si la copa américa es la copa del chichinabo, la han ganado hasta los paraguayos



Y la Eurocopa los griegos


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Hay un fondo racial mediterráneo común, pero los moros:
> 
> 1) Están muy mestizados con negros, y por eso globalmente se ve visualmente que son mestizos, a diferencia de los españoles.
> 2) Los musulmanes se casan entre primos más que en cualquier otra religión, y por eso tienen esos caretos de retrasados, porque lo son.
> 3) No tienen herencia visigoda como sí la tienen los españoles. Por eso en España mucha gente tiene aspecto nórdico y en Morolandia no.



Nooooo q va. Realmente he dicho eso para picar a los follagabachos, y pq me parecía divertido. No se a qn apoyar en verdad.


----------



## feministaliberal (13 Dic 2022)

Joder es que mirad lo que odio al puto hormonado y compañía que en una final entre los moros y los hambrentinos me decantaría por los moros


----------



## Edge2 (13 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aquí estamos otro año más ante una final compañero magrebí, mañana los magrebíes nos tenemos que hacer oir compañeros!!!!


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

Es un himno maravilloso y guerrero sobre la necesidad de defender tu tierra y tu libertad del enemigo

A las armas, ciudadanos, a la armas

No hay himno con esa fuerza

Ah el himno ruso. Su letra es putapenica como casi todos. 

El francés es una obra maestra.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Estamos a 90 minutos. Pero será durísimo.



Otra final perdida, pero para los hambrentinos eso es un logro ¿cuántas finales tenés?


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> Y la Eurocopa los griegos



la eurocopa fue un torneo serio durante muy pocos años, en los años ochenta

en cuanto empezaron a organizar eurocopas con 24 equipos, aquello se convirtió en la misma mierda que la copa américa o los mundiales de futbol posteriores a los años noventa


----------



## qbit (13 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Marruecos es MUCHO más parecido a España q Francia. Sólo nos une la religión y algo el idioma. A tomar por culo. La raza es la misma.



Hay un fondo racial mediterráneo común, pero los moros están mucho más mestizad


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

*MAÑANA NO ME GUSTARÍA SER UN BLANCO EN FRANCIA*


----------



## qbit (13 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> El hijoputa moro lleva días con un mensaje de revolucionario de los hermanos musulmanes
> 
> Somos los de abajo, representamos el tercer mundo, el mundo está con nosotros...
> 
> Esta a dos días si gana el mundial de hacer un Ala es grande y ponerse todos con el culo en pompa diciendo que es voluntad de Dios y llamando a una guerra santa



El enemigo lo tenemos dentro y son los que abrieron las fronteras, y no eran moros, pero sí estaban al servicio de unos narigudos que odian la raza blanca.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Francia al menos tiene 3 blancos, Giroud, Griezmann y Lloris

Argentina no tiene ningún blanco

Ergo yo voy con FRA


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> *MAÑANA NO ME GUSTARÍA SER UN BLANCO EN FRANCIA*




Por?

En Francia hay más argelinos que marroquíes y estos están deseando darles de hostias. Igual que los subsaharianos


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> El porterete que es muy cuco da una zancada hacia su derecha para obstaculizar el paso del delantero pero le pillan con el carrito de los helados....no hay más misterio en este asunto.



¿De qué pvta zancada hablas? No debes de haber tocado un balón en tu mísera existencia, los porteros tienen que cvbrir agrandando la figvra porque para eso es una acción defensiva y el delantero el que tiene que encontrar el tiro como le salga de la pvnta del raboc, el portero claramente ha sido sobrecastigado


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


>



Maragato por parte de madre
Vasco navarro de familia hidalga ennoblecido por Carlos III de navarra por parte padre con algo de sangre catalana, de la mejor zona de Barcelona


Sangre limpia 100%


----------



## feministaliberal (13 Dic 2022)

Rana traidora nos encomendamos a ti


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Dic 2022)

Bueno ya sabemos la final Francia argentina y el ganador Argentina


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Por?
> 
> En Francia hay más argelinos que marroquíes y estos están deseando darles de hostias. Igual que los subsaharianos



NI PUTA IDEA BRO.

TODOS LOS MOROMIERDAS SON UNA PIÑA. SI HASTA LLEVABAN BANDERAS DE HEZBOLÁ, Q ES CHIÍ. PUES IMAGÍNATE LO QUE SE SOLAPAN CUATRO RIVALIDADES REGIONALES PACO DE MIERDA DE PAÍSES Q TIENEN LA MISMA RAMA RELIGIOSA...


----------



## qbit (13 Dic 2022)

Mientras no se haga una competición tipo liga, todos estos campeonatos coperos serán una bazofia fáciles además de inclinar hacia un equipo u otro.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

*Gran actuación de Croacia*


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> El porterete que es muy cuco da una zancada hacia su derecha para obstaculizar el paso del delantero pero le pillan con el carrito de los helados....no hay más misterio en este asunto.
> 
> Y todo dicho sin ningún tipo de fanatismo y hooliganismo ya que me la sopla bastante que gane Argensimia, la Ustacha, Fránfrica o Marruecos del Sur.
> 
> ...



Pero vamos a ver...

Si lo que dices es cierto, entonces debería ser tarjeta roja al portero y hasta el árbitro se ha cortado y le ha sacado amarilla.... ¿ porqué ???? Te lo explico...

Si le saca roja, obliga a intervenir al VAR ( es uno de los supuestos de intervención del VAR ...), interpretando la jugada como " dudosa " y ya poniendo en tela de juicio el penalti... Y al sacar solo la amarilla no interviene el VAR ya que deja a criterio del árbitro la señalización del penalti, ya que ha habido contacto... Todo queda en manos del árbitro ( léase aquí FIFA o Jeque... )

Pues eso... Hay muchas formas de manipular un partido...

Podría hacer un libro; pero paso... Son muchos años ya en el negocio... Y ya...


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (13 Dic 2022)

Yo no es entiendo, Argentina todos argentinos de origen , hablan español, tienen nuestras costumbres o muy parecidas, muchos juegan o han jugado en España y preferís ir con los gabachos que nos desprecian a muerte o con los marroquís que .........bueno, mejor me callo que se me calienta la boca.

Francia no solo es que nos desprecien es que en su equipo cada vez hay menos franceses.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

La estrellita se la lleva Francia o Argentina
Es lo que hay

que pudimos haber competido por estar ahí con 'otras ideas"?
ya no importa


----------



## Adelaido (13 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Maragato por parte de madre
> Vasco navarro de familia hidalga ennoblecido por Carlos III de navarra por parte padre con algo de sangre catalana, de la mejor zona de Barcelona
> 
> 
> Sangre limpia 100%



Traducción: Paleto de las cavernas mezclado con sangre fenicia. 

Como se nota q eres INDIO, no saber q esas zonas precisamente NO son muy purasangres/arias q digamos.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, Argentina llorando por los árbitros, y les han pitado 4 penalties en 6 partidos.

Al resto de equipos en total (31), en todo el mundial, 12 penalties (No llega a 0'4 penalties por equipo prácticamente).

Osea, la estadística es demoledora. 10 veces por encima de la media


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Me gustaria ver a Laporta ahora mismo por un agujerito. Messi se fue GRATIS del Barsa al PSG.



Argentina lleva 12 goles, 5 de Messi + 3 asistencias...


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Bueno ya sabemos la final Francia argentina y el ganador Argentina



No te enteras

Esta copa del mundo está pensada para que la gane el PSG / Qatar / Francia / Mbappe


----------



## Zarpa (13 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver...
> 
> Si lo que dices es cierto, entonces debería ser tarjeta roja al portero y hasta el árbitro se ha cortado y le ha sacado amarilla.... ¿ porqué ???? Te lo explico...
> 
> ...



No hay roja porque es penalti, es una nueva regla contra el 2x castigo.


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Otra final perdida, pero para los hambrentinos eso es un logro ¿cuántas finales tenés?



Va a ser la sexta. 
Sólo unos pocos.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, Argentina llorando por los árbitros, y les han pitado 4 penalties en 6 partidos.
> 
> Al resto de equipos en total (31), en todo el mundial, 12 penalties (No llega a 0'4 penalties por equipo prácticamente).
> 
> Osea, la estadística es demoledora. 10 veces por encima de la media



Y hasta penaltis lanzados con jugadores argentinos dentro del área sin entrar el VAR a anularlo ¡¡¡¡¡.... En fin... Es escandaloso; pero oye, parece ser que esto va de pasiones y punto ( y dinero, obviamente... )... Pues nada, que le den la Copa al Hormonas ya y nos ahorramos otro robo...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Dic 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Pero si el remate va para un lado y el delantero por el otro!
> 
> Y el portero ni mira al delantero, que sigue la trayectoria del balón.



No lo mira pero le mete la pierna y le hace la zancadilla, el argentino había picado la pelota para hacerse un autopase y el árbitro interpreta que interrumpe la jugada...si hubiera chutado a puerta seguro que no lo pita


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Yo no es entiendo, Argentina todos argentinos de origen , hablan español, tienen nuestras costumbres o muy parecidas, muchos juegan o han jugado en España y preferís ir con los gabachos que nos desprecian a muerte o con los marroquís que .........bueno, mejor me callo que se me calienta la boca.
> 
> Francia no solo es que nos desprecien es que en su equipo cada vez hay menos franceses.




España tiene un enclave en Francia. En la vida verás que nos lloren sobre eso. Los días de los camiones de naranjas en la frontera y el paraíso etarra queda lejos. Los franceses gustan de España y a diferencia de los ingleses te los encuentras haciendo turismo viendo el románico zamorano
El 1 de octubre fue con diferencia el país que más apoyo a España, no sólo su gobierno. Te metias en cualquier periódico francés y el 90% de los comentarios eran a favor de España y cagando de en los indepes. VOX nunca hubiera salido sin los Le Pen. País que te hace revoluciones por mierdas. Allí a Antonio ya le habrían montado la mundial

Yo eso no lo olvido

Marruecos ambiciona anexionarse dos ciudades, las Canarias y si les dejas hasta el Tajo. Nos mete Menas y terroristas. 300 muertos. El principal financiador del PSOE


Argentina? Echenique. Peronismo. financian a Podemos. Lloros. Egocentricos y muertos de hambre ala vez. Gallheghos brutos. Anestesiados por el fútbol mientras les roban


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

*Messi regala goles como Maradona*

Nadie ha dado más pases de gol en la historia de los Mundiales que ellos. El delantero del PSG tendrá una nueva ocasión en la final para superar a Diego.


----------



## javso (13 Dic 2022)

Que el que más ganas tiene de llevárselo es Messi es indiscutible, se le ve en la cara. Pero han llegado a la final por incomparecencia de Croacia y los francoafricanos son infinitamente mejor.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

Desde mi punto de vista, que venía viendo estos resultaos desde antes de octavos, salvo por portugal a los que veía en semis, me parece que Francia es mejor que Argentina, pero tampoco mucho más como para que no puedan llevarse la final.

Si Moroco da otro sorpresón ya me tapo la boca y no digo na.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> No hay roja porque es penalti, es una nueva regla contra el 2x castigo.



El portero no entra en esa regla...


----------



## Zarpa (13 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El portero no entra en esa regla...



El portero en este caso no era el último defensa. 
Ningún croata toca el balón de ahí que sea falta impedir a la araña el movimiento.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

Los croatas han salido con mucha ilusión y han tomao mu pocas precauciones.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ese juicio no es justo..
> 
> El partido ( y la táctica del mismo ) es otro desde el panalti inventado... No se puede evaluar la totalidad desde el robo...



Exacto. 

Imaginaos que Francia y Marruecos quedan 0-0 y van a penalties.

Un penalty en el 20 a favor de Francia puede hacer que queden 5-0


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

El artículo de la revista francesa _France Football_ explicaba como los cataríes habrían pagado sobornos para conseguir votos a favor de la candidatura de Catar, o como el expresidente francés, Nicolas Sarkozy, habría supervisado personalmente un trato corrupto en beneficio de Catar. La investigación mencionaba una reunión secreta celebrada en el Palacio del Elíseo, el 23 de noviembre de 2010, con Sarkozy, el príncipe heredero de Catar, Tamin bin Hammad al-Thani, Michel Platini, entonces presidente de la UEFA y Sebastián Bazin, propietario del París Saint Germain. En la reunión se habría acordado que Platini votaría a favor de Catar y que Catar ayudaría a superar la grave crisis financiera que sufría el PSG.2

El 2 de diciembre de 2010, el Comité Ejecutivo de la FIFA eligió la candidatura de Catar en la cuarta ronda de votaciones, con catorce votos favorables. Estados Unidos, que era el otro finalista, obtuvo ocho votos.3 Pocas semanas después de ser elegida la candidatura de Catar, el fondo Qatar Investment Authority adquirió el 70 % de las acciones del PSG.

- A junio de 2019, dieciséis de los veintidós miembros electores de la FIFA participantes en la votación que adjudicó el mundial 2022 a la candidatura de Catar, tenían asuntos pendientes con la justicia


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

Messi, mejor jugador de la semifinal. 
De otro planeta.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Messi, mejor jugador de la semifinal.
> De otro planeta.



Menos mal que nunca ganará un mundial


----------



## Wikiman (13 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Moros que te han montado en tu país dos atentados en veinte años con casi 300 muertos



eeuu


----------



## Vanatico (13 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Los croatas han salido con mucha ilusión y han tomao mu pocas precauciones.



Argentina no ha buscado perdidas de tiempo,ni tanganas, ni faltas al borde del area. Es que lo ha hecho muy facil.
Un partido redondo.


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> No te enteras
> 
> Esta copa del mundo está pensada para que la gane el PSG / Qatar / Francia / Mbappe



Primero que los negritos franceses ganen a morolandia después veremos


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Primero que los negritos franceses ganen a morolandia después veremos



ya te cuento yo el partido de mañana:

a los 5 minutos expulsión de amrabat

tarjetas a todos los defensas y centrocampistas moroccos

gol de mbappe

otro gol de giroud

los moroccos bajan los brazos

gol de griezmann

otro gol de mbappe

oto más de mbappe, hat trick, 5-0

los moroccos se van del mundial satisfechos con el gran papel que han realizado, el público los ovaciona, han sido la cenicienta del mundiar


----------



## Metamorfosis (13 Dic 2022)

Muchas dudas sobre a quien apoyar el próximo Domingo y nadie ha dicho una palabra del BRILLANTE trabajo del mediocampo argentino con Enzo Fernández, De Paul, Paredes y Mac Allister NEUTRALIZANDO a lo largo del partido a otro ENORME mediocampo como el croata (Extenuado).


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

as9233 dijo:


> Españoles fracasados, envidiosos y por eso los marroquíes les roban en su propio pais, les cojen sus mujeres y les mean su ciudad. Españoles envidiosos, cagones, niñatos sin huevos... Chupen pija ARGENTINA !!!!! PUTAS!!!!!!!



vives en un país donde si se agotan los cromos de panini la gente se suicida

no te vengas tan arriba, boliviano


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> España tiene un enclave en Francia. En la vida verás que nos lloren sobre eso. Los días de los camiones de naranjas en la frontera y el paraíso etarra queda lejos. Los franceses gustan de España y a diferencia de los ingleses te los encuentras haciendo turismo viendo el románico zamorano
> El 1 de octubre fue con diferencia el país que más apoyo a España, no sólo su gobierno. Te metias en cualquier periódico francés y el 90% de los comentarios eran a favor de España y cagando de en los indepes. VOX nunca hubiera salido sin los Le Pen. País que te hace revoluciones por mierdas. Allí a Antonio ya le habrían montado la mundial
> 
> Yo eso no lo olvido
> ...



Se te nota que eres facha de la meseta profunda ,que esto es fútbol no politica


----------



## Patatas bravas (13 Dic 2022)

Este argentina es un equipazo . Defienden como leones y saben que ganaran con picotazos arriba de Messi y algun otro. Tiene poso de campeón. Solo un milagro evitarán que la albacileste no levante la copa del mundo el domingo .


----------



## Patatas bravas (13 Dic 2022)

as9233 dijo:


> Españoles fracasados, envidiosos y por eso los marroquíes les roban en su propio pais, les cojen sus mujeres y les mean su ciudad. Españoles envidiosos, cagones, niñatos sin huevos... Chupen pija ARGENTINA !!!!! PUTAS!!!!!!! Salgan corriendo a comprar la de Francia, pero Marruecos se los va seguir cojiendo igual!!! Humillando su dia a dia, jajajajaj y Argentina demostrando huevos donde sea!!!!!! Envidien, hablen, lloren, perras hijas de puta!!!!



Son madridistas hijos de mil putas


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Dic 2022)

Croacia no ha demostrado ser digno de una semifinal de un mundial. 
Siempre me da rabia en estos torneos cuando se eliminan los grandes equipos y se quedan los medios, o mediocres. Es algo que la gente jalea, pero a mí no me gusta. Hoy podríamos haber visto un Argentina Brasil y nos hemos tenido que conformar con un baile.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (13 Dic 2022)

Lo que pasa cuando un árbitro es buen árbitro. 
Quizás la única jugada polémica fue el penalti, pero quitando eso nada polémico. 

Nada que ver el otro día con Lahoz


----------



## Recio (13 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Pero tú eres SUBNORMAL?????? No ha metido gol y el portero no arrolla a nadie, pedazo HDLGP. Es falta en todo caso del argentino.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



el portero debería haber sido expulsado, saca la pierna con la única intención de no dejar pasar al gran Alvarez,
yo no tengo la culpa de que un argentino te levantara la novia

el mejor arbitro del mundo te lo expica








Iturralde aclara el penalti del Argentina-Croacia


El excolegiado vasco valoró en Carrusel Deportivo la jugada polémica que acabó siendo la cuarta pena máxima de la albiceleste en el torneo.




as.com


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> ya te cuento yo el partido de mañana:
> 
> a los 5 minutos expulsión de amrabat
> 
> ...





JL ha dicho que Marruecos vencera.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> JL ha dicho que Marruecos vencera.



Bueno, JL era del PCPE

Mucho ojo no tendrá


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Se te nota que eres facha de la meseta profunda ,que esto es fútbol no politica




Se nota que vives en 1950

Ah qué se puede separar?

Y donde te crees que salió la elección de Catar más que de la compra por parte de los cataries de la FIFA en un intento de dar aún mayor visibilidad al pais


Academia Mohamed VI









Así es la Academia Mohamed VI de Marruecos


Así es la Academia Mohamed VI de Marruecos




www.elespanol.com






Marruecos ha desplegado ojeadores en todas las categorías europeas para captar a hijos e incluso nietos de marroquíes nacidos en Europa y que jueguen para ellos

En cada Victoriao moruna el rey ha salido a la calle (llevaba veinte años sin hacerlo) para ser vitoreado. Olvidando la crisis económica que lleva metido el país desde hace dos años y la macrosequia que tienen. El régimen estaba contra las cuerdas

Te suena una ministra argentina decir que la inflación no importa y hay que estar pendientes del mundial? 


Joder, el paleto serás tú pensando que el fútbol no es una herramienta política


Pan y circo decían los romanos hace dos mil putos años


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Dic 2022)

as9233 dijo:


> Españoles fracasados, envidiosos y por eso los marroquíes les roban en su propio pais, les cojen sus mujeres y les mean su ciudad. Españoles envidiosos, cagones, niñatos sin huevos... Chupen pija ARGENTINA !!!!! PUTAS!!!!!!! Salgan corriendo a comprar la de Francia, pero Marruecos se los va seguir cojiendo igual!!! Humillando su dia a dia, jajajajaj y Argentina demostrando huevos donde sea!!!!!! Envidien, hablen, lloren, perras hijas de puta!!!!



A ver sudaca de mierda ,una cosa es que Messi merezca ir a la final por ser quién es y por haber sido formado en Barcelona que en Argentina se moría de hambre que los argentinos sois unos peleles unos parásitos unos muertos de hambre


----------



## Viviendo (13 Dic 2022)

Enhorabuena a los argentinos, espero que ganen el mundial, siempres es bueno para la imagen de su propio pais y para el resto de paises hispanos ante el resto del culturas


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> El portero en este caso no era el último defensa.
> Ningún croata toca el balón de ahí que sea falta impedir a la araña el movimiento.



Analiza mejor la imagen de la falta, por favor....

El delantero con su pie derecho, intenta superar al portero con una vaselina, por arriba. El portero, se hace grande y estirando los brazos consigue desplazar la pelota... Efectivamente, el portero abre su pierna derecha y potencialmente podría interferir el paso del jugador...

A continuación, y siguendo el movimiento natural del jugador, debería haber contacto con su pierna derecha ( la del jugador ); pero no es así... El contacto se produce con la pierna izquierda del delantero con la derecha del portero... Es decir, el delantero busca claramente la pierna derecha del portero... El árbitro ( léase FIFA, léase Jeque... ) ve contacto y pita penalti... sibilinamente sanciona con amarilla... Y ya no entra el VAR...

En fin. Se trata de que siga girando el negocio cómo sea... Y ya está no le des más vueltas... Vende más Messi campeón que otros... Sigue la pista del dinero y ya...


----------



## BudSpencer (13 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Moros que celebran sus victorias gritando sobre Ceuta y Melilla
> De puta madre
> 
> Moros que te han montado en tu país dos atentados en veinte años con casi 300 muertos
> ...



El atentado moruno en Atocha lo montaron los gabachos. Estás empanao.


----------



## Patatas bravas (13 Dic 2022)

Para mi solo brasil podía eliminar a la argentina . Creo que el domingo la albiceleste levantara la copa del mundo


----------



## Antisocialista (13 Dic 2022)

Qué lindo es salir de caravana con banderas argentinas y con indumentaria albiceleste. Placer que los europedos dominados por inmigrantes africanos no pueden presumir


----------



## Focus in (13 Dic 2022)

que posibilidades hay de que marruecos gane a francia?


----------



## Zarpa (13 Dic 2022)

Recio dijo:


> el portero debería haber sido expulsado, saca la pierna con la única intención de no dejar pasar al gran Alvarez,
> yo no tengo la culpa de que un argentino te levantara la novia








Streamff - Easy video sharing


With Streamff service you can share your video in two clicks, as easy as it sounds.




streamff.com




Mira el nº6, el portero no es el último defensor.


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

as9233 dijo:


> Españoles fracasados, envidiosos y por eso los marroquíes les roban en su propio pais, les cojen sus mujeres y les mean su ciudad. Españoles envidiosos, cagones, niñatos sin huevos... Chupen pija ARGENTINA !!!!! PUTAS!!!!!!! Salgan corriendo a comprar la de Francia, pero Marruecos se los va seguir cojiendo igual!!! Humillando su dia a dia, jajajajaj y Argentina demostrando huevos donde sea!!!!!! Envidien, hablen, lloren, perras hijas de puta!!!!



70.000 argentinos han llegado en 2020\21 a España aún con las restricciones de la pandemia

Cada año nos entre una ciudad mediana de argentinos

Y ahora a diferencia de 2001 muchos son clases altas y medias con dinero que huyen de la inseguridad. 

Tu sigue riéndote que vais camino de Bolivia


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Para mi solo brasil podía eliminar a la argentina . Creo que el domingo la albiceleste levantara la copa del mundo



Si Francia juega a su nivel no hay color.


----------



## Metamorfosis (13 Dic 2022)

as9233 dijo:


> Españoles fracasados, envidiosos y por eso los marroquíes les roban en su propio pais, les cojen sus mujeres y les mean su ciudad. Españoles envidiosos, cagones, niñatos sin huevos... Chupen pija ARGENTINA !!!!! PUTAS!!!!!!! Salgan corriendo a comprar la de Francia, pero Marruecos se los va seguir cojiendo igual!!! Humillando su dia a dia, jajajajaj y Argentina demostrando huevos donde sea!!!!!! Envidien, hablen, lloren, perras hijas de puta!!!!



No nos tienen envidia ni nos odian. Pasa que te guías por algunos comentarios de acá mala leche que representan a un sector minoritario de España. A lo mucho nos tienen desconfianza y puede que les parezcamos pesados porque viven el fútbol de otra manera respecto a nosotros.


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Muchas dudas sobre a quien apoyar el próximo Domingo y nadie ha dicho una palabra del BRILLANTE trabajo del mediocampo argentino con Enzo Fernández, De Paul, Paredes y Mac Allister NEUTRALIZANDO a lo largo del partido a otro ENORME mediocampo como el croata (Extenuado).



Cómo habrá sido, que Otamendi no tuvo trabajo.


----------



## Patatas bravas (13 Dic 2022)

Los madridistas chupan la pija de Leonel Messi


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> El atentado moruno en Atocha lo montaron los gabachos. Estás empanao.



Y los suyos también claro


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

Croacia tiene su mérito para llegar a semis, no se lo quito, pero en unas semis de mundial se echa de menos a Brasil, Alemania e Italia ... de Marruecos ni hablo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Dic 2022)

En cuanto a Argentina cada partido de este mundial está jugando mejor. Eso es muy importante en este tipo de torneos. Hoy hasta De Paol no parecía un puto gañán.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

Me parece que Argentina habría tenido el mismo resultao sin Messi.

O no, qué pensáis? pensáis que es mérito de Messi principalmente?


----------



## Metamorfosis (13 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Cómo habrá sido, que Otamendi no tuvo trabajo.



Tremendo como funcionó la mitad de la cancha. Yo creo que hay que repetirlo para la Final con la vuelta del Toro Acuña


----------



## Recio (13 Dic 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vale, es cierto, pero lo de la expulsión lo he dicho para picar al capuyo de ritalapollera


----------



## Antisocialista (13 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> 70.000 argentinos han llegado en 2020\21 a España aún con las restricciones de la pandemia
> 
> Cada año nos entre una ciudad mediana de argentinos
> 
> ...



Debes agradecer a los argentinos, la descendencia argentina será la unica reserva blanca


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

10 años atrás, un niño le pide a Messi un autógrafo. Hoy ese niño, con 22 años, mete en una semifinal un gol a lo Kempes y otro con asistencia de su ídolo.
Sólo en Argentina.


----------



## Vanatico (13 Dic 2022)

Emisoras de radio españolas, radios online de España, escuchar radio


Emisoras de radio españolas online. Escuchar radio por internet. Radios online de España para todos. Tu musica en vivo de cada dia en linea.




emisora.org.es


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> En cuanto a Argentina cada partido de este mundial está jugando mejor. Eso es muy importante en este tipo de torneos. Hoy hasta De Paol no parecía un puto gañán.



así es, creo que podrían haber tenido dificultades, como es normal, con los equipos históricos, como Brasil o Alemania, hay algo que se llama cultura futbolística, que no se compra en alienexpress, o como se llame. Por otro lado, se ha echado mucho de menos a Italia, y la eliminación de Alemania, no podemos tener a equipos de mierda como Marruecos en semis


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (13 Dic 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> que posibilidades hay de que marruecos gane a francia?



Muchas. Un solo gol en contra en todo el torneo. Eliminando seguidamente a dos selecciones fuertes como España y Portugal.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> *Me parece que Argentina habría tenido el mismo resultao sin Messi.
> 
> O no, qué pensáis?* pensáis que es mérito de Messi principalmente?



NO


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

Antisocialista dijo:


> Debes agradecer a los argentinos, la descendencia argentina será la unica reserva blanca




Vienen muchos con peronismo incorporado. Material defectuoso. Rebajado al 50%


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

De Paul está siendo el mejor de Argentina. Da gusto verle jugar así


----------



## Metamorfosis (13 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Muchas. Un solo gol en contra en todo el torneo. Eliminando seguidamente a dos selecciones fuertes como España y Portugal.



Pues para mi Mbappé mete una diagonal sorprendiendo a la defensa, abre el marcador y Marruecos se cae.


----------



## zapatitos (13 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver...
> 
> Si lo que dices es cierto, entonces debería ser tarjeta roja al portero y hasta el árbitro se ha cortado y le ha sacado amarilla.... ¿ porqué ???? Te lo explico...
> 
> ...




Yo lo único que se es que el porterete estira la patita de una forma bastante sospechosa hacia el sitio por donde viene el atacante, igual lo ponen en el bar ese y lo interpretan como que estaba haciendo estiramientos o posturitas del yoga, podría ser.

Saludos.


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Muchas. Un solo gol en contra en todo el torneo. Eliminando seguidamente a dos selecciones fuertes como España y Portugal.




España que?


----------



## Metamorfosis (13 Dic 2022)

Mañana habrán varias decenas de miles de marroquíes en el estadio. Son locales como el otro día con Portugal.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

Argentina tiene un buen equipo, sin chorraditas y tiene banquillo. Argentina no es Messi ni mucho menos. 

Les vi que colacsaban contra holanda durante un rato. Ese fue su momento crítico.


----------



## zapatitos (13 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿De qué pvta zancada hablas? No debes de haber tocado un balón en tu mísera existencia, los porteros tienen que cvbrir agrandando la figvra porque para eso es una acción defensiva y el delantero el que tiene que encontrar el tiro como le salga de la pvnta del raboc, el portero claramente ha sido sobrecastigado




Tengo ojos para ver la cosas por mi mismo y sin el resentimiento, odio y rencor que se os nota a casi todos por aquí contra la Argensimia en general y el pequeñajo autista en particular...

Saludos.


----------



## LMLights (13 Dic 2022)

Antisocialista dijo:


> Debes agradecer a los argentinos, la descendencia argentina será la unica reserva blanca










*ARGENTINA DESPIERTA !!!!


ARGENTINA DESPIERTA de tu sueño infernal, hasia el futuro, PASADO ya no ehtaaaaaahh*
CAMARADAS, hay que lucharrrrrr, si no luchamohhhh, la pasaremoh muy maaaal

ARGENTINA DESPIERTA

*ARGENTINA VENSERAAAAAA  *

A las huestes, del bastardo Yeovah.
Argentina DESPIERTA, despierta de una vesssss
sino todo tu oro, se lo llevará Yahvéeeee


**


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tengo ojos para ver la cosas por mi mismo y sin el resentimiento, odio y rencor que se os nota a casi todos por aquí contra la Argensimia en general y el pequeñajo autista en particular...
> 
> Saludos.



Vamos que has venido a hacer el ridi


----------



## eltonelero (13 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Me parece que Argentina habría tenido el mismo resultao sin Messi.
> 
> O no, qué pensáis? pensáis que es mérito de Messi principalmente?



Es merito de Messi pero no por lo que piensas sino por el efecto mediático.
Sin la Fifa ni la organización de la sede queriendo que el hormonao se lleve el mundial no hubieran pasado de cuartos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

Yo ahora mismo estoy dividido entre Francia o Argentina, no sé qué prefiero pa que se lleve la estrellita.

Pero al márgen de lo que prefiera, diría que se lleva Francia er mondial. Pero porque van como sobraos sin sobresaltos ni nada. Parece que están ellos por un lado y luego el resto.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (13 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> España que?



Que fue eliminada por Marruecos


----------



## vayaquesi (13 Dic 2022)

Antes con Argentina que con Francia o Marruecos, eso lo tengo claro.

Por otra parte no entiendo ese penalti a favor de Argentina en el primer gol contra Croacia, vaya forma de cargarse un partido y una semifinal... Se están cargando el fútbol.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El robo del Mundial, señores:



Es un penaltito siendo generosos


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

*Un puñal a Luis Enrique: durísimo esto del entrenador de Marruecos*

Le preguntaron por la posesión a Regragui antes del partido de semifinales frente a Francia y no pudo ser más rotundo.


----------



## Metamorfosis (13 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Es merito de Messi pero no por lo que piensas sino por el efecto mediático.
> Sin la Fifa ni la organización de la sede queriendo que el hormonao se lleve el mundial no hubieran pasado de cuartos.



Pero tu especulación es una tontería. ¿Qué gana la FIFA con que ganemos nosotros el Mundial con Messi? ¿Te acordás como nos robaron la Final de 2014 Vs Alemania? Por Dios, conviene mucho más que gane un equipo europeo toda la vida empezando por Inglaterra.


----------



## ravenare (13 Dic 2022)

Otro día el hilo con olor a Mandril a la brasa. Ahora entendeis porque no es Lukita y si la vieja? 
Mandriles encomendandose a la tortuga embapies, si el mismo que se descojono vilmente de ellos. Jajajaja. Grandioso ver al pitufo smurf tirar bilis y al avi de Espanyol disertar para no reconocer que Argentina fue superior desde el minuto 1 al 90. 

Mandriles.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Dic 2022)

Penalties a favor del Madrid en toda la temporada 20-21: 3

Penalties a favor de Argentuza en este mundial: 4


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Dic 2022)

as9233 dijo:


> Españoles fracasados, envidiosos y por eso los marroquíes les roban en su propio pais, les cojen sus mujeres y les mean su ciudad. Españoles envidiosos, cagones, niñatos sin huevos... Chupen pija ARGENTINA !!!!! PUTAS!!!!!!! Salgan corriendo a comprar la de Francia, pero Marruecos se los va seguir cojiendo igual!!! Humillando su dia a dia, jajajajaj y Argentina demostrando huevos donde sea!!!!!! Envidien, hablen, lloren, perras hijas de puta!!!!



Pero eso que estas hablando que nos hacen los de marruecos es lo que os estuvimos haciendo nosotros a vosotros y no os lo recordamos todos los dias, de echo seguramente si eres Argentino seas descendiente de una india y de un soldado Español, posiblemente seas el producto del intercambio de un espejito que la india consideraria un producto magico por sexo.

No solo eso si no que os independizais de nosotros y para lo unico que os sirve es para que lleguen los Ingleses y os follen brutalmente en las malvinas......

Aqui solo llevamos diez o quince años aguantando las tonterias que dices, no creo que aguantemos siglos como vosotros.....


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Argentina fue superior desde el minuto 1



Hay gente que ve partidos paralelos...




__





Mundial de fútbol Qatar 2022 [hilo oficial]


Las ramblas no sé pero Barcelona este año está con España sin complejos Hasta una pantalla gigante van a poner para mañana Are you sure? Es decir...que no lo se,de verdad? roto2




www.burbuja.info


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

A Catar claro que le interesa que levante ermondial los Messis, porque con lo pesaos que son, van a estar un siglo hablando de ello. Ahora, que esté amañao? no sé, no he visto nada así mu sospechoso y descarao. He visto champions escandalosas que han sido un disparate total de chapuzas descaradísimas y que les quiten lo bailao. Pero en ermondial no estoy viendo nada así. El partido de los argentinos con Holanda tangana, pero nada que determinara resultao. Hoy nada de na. Ese penalti, como ya nadie sabe qué es penalti, pues yoo qué sé. El arbitrario estaba ahí delante y lo tenía clarinete. Que el portero va al choque parece claro. Si eso es todo, me parece poca chicha como pa decir que está amañao


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Dic 2022)

Gran partido y resultado merecido, Argentina ha aplastado a Croacia con claridad.

Enorme Messi, aquel que haya visto el partido con imparcialidad habrá disfrutado de un equipo argentino dignísimo finalista.

Para la final tengo mis dudas, Francia es demasiado fuerte, veremos.


----------



## Djokovic (13 Dic 2022)

es penalti claro, si no lo hubiera sido los croatas habrían protestado más y habrían sacado el VAR , es de cajón.


----------



## Djokovic (13 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Gran partido y resultado merecido, Argentina ha aplastado a Croacia con claridad.
> 
> Enorme Messi, aquel que haya visto el partido con imparcialidad habrá disfrutado de un equipo argentino dignísimo finalista.
> 
> Para la final tengo mis dudas, Francia es demasiado fuerte, veremos.



la final si que va a ser un partido cerrado . Incluso aunque pasara Marruecos que no creo estarían con 0 goles encajados.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Penalties a favor del Madrid en toda la temporada 20-21: 3
> 
> Penalties a favor de Argentuza en este mundial: 4






Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, Argentina llorando por los árbitros, y les han pitado 4 penalties en 6 partidos.
> 
> Al resto de equipos en total (31), en todo el mundial, 12 penalties (No llega a 0'4 penalties por equipo prácticamente).
> 
> Osea, la estadística es demoledora. 10 veces por encima de la media



Apunta.


----------



## fred (13 Dic 2022)

Caguen los tolais de Brasil,hoy podíamos haber visto algo espectacular y nos hemos tragado esta mierdaca.


----------



## Metamorfosis (13 Dic 2022)

Si todo fuera una movida marketinera como sugieren ustedes, ¿Muchos de ustedes no consideran una mejor estrategia que no nos hayan robado la Final de 2014 o nos hayan regalado ese Mundial para hacerlo más obsceno? ¿Tenés dimensión que hubiera significado para el fútbol argentino dar la vuelta olímpica en el Maracaná frente a los brasileros con Messi de capitán levantando la Copa? Eso no ocurrió porque nos robaron esa Final y no he visto nadie señalarlo, solo ahora tienen sospechas, así, de la nada...Tal vez sea malpensado, no sé, pero me inclino a pensar que hay un intento de bajarle el precio a éste Mundial en el caso de que logremos salir campeones.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Si todo fuera una movida marketinera como sugieren ustedes, ¿Muchos de ustedes no consideran una mejor estrategia que no nos hayan robado la Final de 2014 o nos hayan regalado ese Mundial para hacerlo más obsceno? ¿Tenés dimensión que hubiera significado para el fútbol argentino dar la vuelta olímpica en el Maracaná frente a los brasileros con Messi de capitán levantando la Copa? Eso no ocurrió porque nos robaron esa Final y no he visto nadie señalarlo, solo ahora tienen sospechas, así, de la nada...Tal vez sea malpensado, no sé, pero me inclino a pensar que hay un intento de bajarle el precio a éste Mundial en el caso de que logremos salir campeones.



La final que os robaron es la del 90.

La del 2014 la perdisteis y punto


----------



## Metamorfosis (13 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La final que os robaron es la del 90.
> 
> La del 2014 la perdisteis y punto



La perdimos porque no nos cobraron un CLARO penal de Neuer, que además era expulsión. Revise el partido y verá que no le miento ni exagero.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Aburres.



Pues te jodes.


----------



## wwknude (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> la eurocopa fue un torneo serio durante muy pocos años, en los años ochenta
> 
> en cuanto empezaron a organizar eurocopas con 24 equipos, aquello se convirtió en la misma mierda que la copa américa o los mundiales de futbol posteriores a los años noventa



Estoy de acuerdo en todo, y añado, las Champions estas que sabe ganar el Madrid, que se basan en estar bien en abril/mayo


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> La perdimos porque no nos cobraron un CLARO penal de Neuer, que además era expulsión. Revise el partido y verá que no le miento ni exagero.



Mira cuántas Champions le han regalado al Mandril.


----------



## JAGGER (13 Dic 2022)

Prefiero a Francia el domingo, cuando vean la camiseta argentina sentirán el respeto que se merece.
Los moros son como un poco ignorantes y eso los convierte en peligrosos, además vendrán de ganarle a Francia.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en todo, y añado, las Champions estas que sabe ganar el Madrid, que se basan en estar bien en abril/mayo



eso no es cierto y lo sabes

la champions es exactamente lo mismo que la liga regular de la nba

está pensada para que pasen los 16 mejores equipos, y a partir de ahí, te enfrentas con los mejores... a partir de febrero y hasta mayo

realmente el modelo de champions actual es más justo y competitivo que el tradicional de la copa de europa / recopa / uefa

antiguamente podías llegar a la final de la champions jugando contra el goteborg, el panathinaikos, el neuchatel y el sporting de lisboa... de hecho la UEFA era mucho más dura que la copa de europa, y la recopa directamente era una mierda de competición

los torneos de futbol más justos son aquellos en los que los mejores juegan contra los mejores


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

Un robo descarao es otra cosa. En champions hemos visto unos cuantos, son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas, incluso reconocidos por arbitrarios. Y que les quiten lo bailao. ..

Algunos son ya conocidísimos, en finales, en robontadas, los hay de to los colores. Pa no dañar la sensibilidac cierva en el floro voy a dejar un ejemplo reciente de un penalti como un castillo que no fue ni revisado por el VAR y no pasa na:



Eso es penalti sin discusión. Pues no se señaló, no se revisó, no apareció el cartelito de el VAR mirando el penalti, nada de nada. No pusieron la repetición en la tele, nada. Te jodes y bailas.


----------



## Lux Mundi (13 Dic 2022)

Me encantó la final del mundial del 2014, de los pocos partidos que habré visto de fútbol. Recuerdo que días antes Alemania se cargó a Brasil de forma épica. 
También vi la final de la Eurocopa Italia-Inglaterra del año pasado, por esa tension de ver a los italianos defendiéndose en terreno donde les odiaban. 

El partido de mañana me interesa verlo. A ver si puedo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> es penalti claro, si no lo hubiera sido los croatas habrían protestado más y habrían sacado el VAR , es de cajón.



Hombre,si automáticamente se asocia no protestar con estar de acuerdo con una decisión pues es normal que salgan jugadores que lo protesten todo...también se puede achacar a educación o elegancia.

No hace falta ningún var,se ve la acción perfectamente,y yo veo a un portero que mantiene su posición y un delantero que arranca y va hacia el,si quieres el portero se aparta para dejarle pasar,no cualquier choque tiene que interpretarse como falta si o si...


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La final que os robaron es la del 90.
> 
> La del 2014 la perdisteis y punto



tampoco le robaron la final de 1990, simplemente los alemanes tenían más oficio y la final fue un coñazo, recuerdo el gol de penalty de Andreas Brehme... la final de aquel mundial fue horrible, pero en general fue un gran torneo con grandes partidos

Argentina no puede quejarse de los arbitrajes, solo hay una selección que históricamente puede quejarse de los árbitros y es la antigua URSS... @Mecanosfera, de una forma muy respetuosa, piensa que hay un intento de deslegitimar éstos últimos mundiales, pero no es así: simplemente ocurre que el fumbol actual es una mierda, un simulacro, como Eurovision... si lo comparas con lo que había hace 30 o 40 años, se te cae el alma al suelo

comparar la argentina del 86, con jugadores espectaculares como burruchaga, o incluso olvidados como bochini, con la argentina actual con de paul o acuña...


----------



## bsnas (13 Dic 2022)

Vaya decepcion los croatas, aun asi lo han hecho bien en el mundial y pueden irse con la cabeza bien alta pudiendo incluso alcanzar el top 3, no como España y otras tantas favoritas...

Lo bueno es mañana con uno de los mayores derbys de la historia del futbol mundial, y encima en tierras musulmanas!!!!

Francia vs Marruecos (Africa) + probables liadas gane quien gane, ya sea por parte de nuestros niños africanos o por nuestros niños franceses.

Al final lo apañaran para una final Messi vs Mbappe cueste lo que cueste, es una puta estafa, pero al menos es entretenida.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Me encantó la final del mundial del 2014, de los pocos partidos que habré visto de fútbol. Recuerdo que días antes Alemania se cargó a Brasil de forma épica.
> También vi la final de la Eurocopa Italia-Inglaterra del año pasado, por esa tension de ver a los italianos defendiéndose en terreno donde les odiaban.
> 
> El partido de mañana me interesa verlo. A ver si puedo.



futbolísticamente, la eurocopa del año pasado fue mucho mejor que este mundial

yo creo que ha sido un error poner un mundial entre noviembre y diciembre, creo que hay jugadores de club que no han querido lesionarse y perderse la mitad de temporada... me habría gustado ver a Italia, seguro que habría hecho un gran papel, y un mundial sin Italia no es lo mismo


----------



## Djokovic (13 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hombre,si automáticamente se asocia no protestar con estar de acuerdo con una decisión pues es normal que salgan jugadores que lo protesten todo...también se puede achacar a educación o elegancia.
> 
> No hace falta ningún var,se ve la acción perfectamente,y yo veo a un portero que mantiene su posición y un delantero que arranca y va hacia el,si quieres el portero se aparta para dejarle pasar,no cualquier choque tiene que interpretarse como falta si o si...



Yo no he visto ninguna protesta seria. Si no fuera penalti, los croatas se habrían comido al árbitro por muy educados que sean, que es una semifinal de un mundial


----------



## Raul83 (13 Dic 2022)

Mbappé, si ganas la Copa del Mundo te perdono y ya puedes fichar en 2025 o cuando tú quieras. 
Haz un guiño al madridismo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (13 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>




Pues yo creo que ya está todo dicho y más que preparado. 

Estos petroleros follacabras del desierto quieren un final Argentina Francia con la primera como vencedora. Todo sucederá para que así sea.


----------



## Cicciolino (13 Dic 2022)

JOJOJO.

Vengo de ver mi primer partido completo del MONDIAL DE QAGAR con unos hamijos y he flipado.

Yo sabía que estaba amañado para que lo ganase Messi o algo peor, ya había visto algún despiporre monumental, pero no estaba al tanto de que fuese tan descarado...

Los tres goles han sido una burla, ¿cómo podéis no verlo, sucnormales?, ¿tenéis glaucoma?

- Un penalti que no es, el jugador choca adrede con el portero después de haber chutado:



- El segundo, tras no haber pitado el árbitro un córner en favor de Croacia, los defensas van reculando sin sentido hasta que el delantero acaba por meterse hasta el área pequeña como Pedro por su casa:



- El tercero, la guinda, Messi andando y un guardaespaldas enmascarado como El Zorro detrás, como cuando en las bodas le llevan la cola del vestido a la novia para que no se enganche:


____________________

Los normies no veían nada raro, , así ha de ser. Messi al trote todo el partido, gordo incluso por el cogote afeitado ese de gitano con problemas de circulación que tiene, me he estado riendo de él todo el rato: MVP.

Impresionante. Mañana gana Morocuescos fijo. ¡Queremos más comedias!


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Pues yo creo que ya está todo dicho y más que preparado.
> 
> Estos petroleros follacabras del desierto quieren un final Argentina Francia con la primera como vencedora. Todo sucederá para que así sea.



qué casualidad que messi y mbappe juegan los dos en el PSG, el club-estado qatarí

qué casualidad que Francia haya mediado para que el mundial sea en Qatar, y que todos los involucrados en esta decisión -sarkozy, platini- estén donde estén

lo único positivo de una final fra-bra va a ser el PIQUE BRVTAL entre messi y mbappé, que se van a odiar a muerte a partir del próximo viernes... ese vestuario está jodido para 2023


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> La perdimos porque no nos cobraron un CLARO penal de Neuer, que además era expulsión.



¿Véis? Siempre la misma excusa y el mismo discurso. Hoy también tenían que haber expulsado al portero.


----------



## Raul83 (13 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> A Catar claro que le interesa que levante ermondial los Messis, porque con lo pesaos que son, van a estar un siglo hablando de ello. Ahora, que esté amañao? no sé, no he visto nada así mu sospechoso y descarao. He visto champions escandalosas que han sido un disparate total de chapuzas descaradísimas y que les quiten lo bailao. Pero en ermondial no estoy viendo nada así. El partido de los argentinos con Holanda tangana, pero nada que determinara resultao. Hoy nada de na. Ese penalti, como ya nadie sabe qué es penalti, pues yoo qué sé. El arbitrario estaba ahí delante y lo tenía clarinete. Que el portero va al choque parece claro. Si eso es todo, me parece poca chicha como pa decir que está amañao



En el Brasil-Croacia hubo 2 manos de penalti a favor de Brasil ni pitadas ni revistas en la emisión.


----------



## Djokovic (13 Dic 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> JOJOJO.
> 
> Vengo de ver mi primer partido completo del MONDIAL DE QAGAR con unos hamijos y he flipado.
> 
> ...



tan amañado como las copas de Europa del Real Madrid. Se llama determinismo universal. No existe libre albedrío en el universo por eso gana el que tiene que ganar , el mérito no existe, es lo que hay, es lo que toca.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> lo único positivo de una final fra-bra va a ser el PIQUE BRVTAL entre messi y mbappé, que se van a odiar a muerte a partir del próximo viernes... ese vestuario está jodido para 2023



Bien visto, pero aun queda MARRUECOS como convidado de piedra. Llega a la final, Argentina gana 5-0 y ya está.


----------



## Djokovic (13 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bien visto, pero aun queda MARRUECOS como convidado de piedra. Llega a la final, Argentina gana 5-0 y ya está.



no creo que Argentina vuelva a golear. Lo ´tipico es golear en semis como Alemania en el mundial de 2014 y luego en la final ganará de forma muy ajustada sea quien sea el vencedor.
Si marruecos gana eso significa que mantendrá de nuevo su portería a 0 . A ver como va a marcar un gol Argentina a un equipo tan rocoso como el rojo.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

a Argentina solo le han robado de forma escandalosa en el mundial y hace mucho tiempo de aquello

fue con la expulsion de rattin en el mundial de inglaterra´66

por lo demás, han tenido arbitrajes absolutamente normales

en la final de 2014, estoy viendo las estadísticas oficiales: Argentina 2 tiros a puerta en la final, Alemania 7 tiros


----------



## bsnas (14 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Pues yo creo que ya está todo dicho y más que preparado.
> 
> Estos petroleros follacabras del desierto quieren un final Argentina Francia con la primera como vencedora. Todo sucederá para que así sea.



Bueno, el PSG es de Qatar... No me extrañaria que quisieran hacer campeon a Donatello sobre Messi, tienen una oportunidad historica... Aunque Messi se lo merece tambien por su trayectoria y es el mas venerado del futbol en el mundo muslim, no seria justo... Es un puto marron para los jeques, no es como si fuera Messi vs España la final.


----------



## theelf (14 Dic 2022)

Bueno mañana moronegros del norte contra moronegros del sur... o africanos de arriba contra los de abajo

Como quieran decirlo


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2022)

A ver si Francia nos enseña a marcsr goles a los morunos. 
Voy a tomar apuntes


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Bueno, el PSG es de Qatar... No me extrañaria que quisieran hacer campeon a Donatello sobre Messi, tienen una oportunidad historica... Aunque Messi se lo merece tambien por su trayectoria y es el mas venerado del futbol en el mundo muslim, no seria justo... Es un puto marron para los jeques, no es como si fuera Messi vs España la final.




Es que ahí es donde está la otra parte del interés en Francia para los moros, que el jeque de Qatar es el dueño del PSG. 
Les interesa una final Argentina con Francia, van a sacrificar a sus primos follacabras de Marruecos. 

Os lo dije por aquí el otro día cuando los moros andaban dando por saco en la zona donde vivo. En cuanto terminó el partido de Francia e Inglaterra, ganando Francia, se callaron todos de forma automática y se cortaron mágicamente las celebraciones en la calle, fue algo instantáneo. 
Es como si supieran que estaban sentenciados.


----------



## Zarpa (14 Dic 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Bueno, el PSG es de Qatar... No me extrañaria que quisieran hacer campeon a Donatello sobre Messi, tienen una oportunidad historica... Aunque Messi se lo merece tambien por su trayectoria y es el mas venerado del futbol en el mundo muslim, no seria justo... Es un puto marron para los jeques, no es como si fuera Messi vs España la final.



¿No es Mbrap muslim? Benzemá seguro pero como no está, Igual lo llevan a la final por la medalla, sería un buen gesto de un seleccionador de verdad. Para eso pusieron 26 convocados.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> a Argentina solo le han robado de forma escandalosa en el mundial y hace mucho tiempo de aquello
> 
> fue con la expulsion de rattin en el mundial de inglaterra´66
> 
> ...



En 2014 hicieron el camino fácil.gracis al amaño de sorteo...


----------



## Raul83 (14 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Mira cuántas Champions le han regalado al Mandril.



Ninguna. Y la del año pasado, totalmente épica, con el arbitraje y el estamento de la UEFA en contra. Al contrario que al Far$a en la Liga, que se las regalan con los arbitrajes.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> futbolísticamente, la eurocopa del año pasado fue mucho mejor que este mundial
> 
> yo creo que ha sido un error poner un mundial entre noviembre y diciembre, creo que hay jugadores de club que no han querido lesionarse y perderse la mitad de temporada... me habría gustado ver a Italia, seguro que habría hecho un gran papel, y un mundial sin Italia no es lo mismo




El año pasado estuvo muy interesante. Como para que yo, que paso del fútbol a niveles inimaginables, me decidiera a ver ese partido de la final, y ya venía días viendo resúmenes, algún trozo de partido a lo largo de la Eurocopa y llevaba días diciendo "ese par de italianos me están cayendo muy bien y están dando mucho juego". 

Chiellini y Bonucci llevaban días dando guerra con 36 y 38 años respectivamente, tumbaron a España, y trolearon a los grandes favoritos, como lo era Inglaterra, en su puto terreno y sufriendo todo tipo de acoso por parte de la mierda de hinchada inglesa, escoria muy motosierrable.

Fue muy memorable, porque los italianos empezaron perdiendo ese partido. 

Se ha echado mucho de menos a Italia, hubieran estado a tope con Chiellini y Bonucci, o el gran Donnaruma, que en la Eurocopa fue el mejor portero.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2022)

Los de El Trampas y La Farsa son un caso. Son cuestiones de heztado y están al márgen.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (14 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> El año pasado estuvo muy interesante. Como para que yo, que paso del fútbol a niveles inimaginables, me decidiera a ver ese partido de la final, y ya venía días viendo resúmenes, algún trozo de partido a lo largo de la Eurocopa y llevaba días diciendo "ese par de italianos me están cayendo muy bien y están dando mucho juego".
> 
> Chiellini y Bonucci llevaban días dando guerra con 36 y 38 años respectivamente, tumbaron a España, y trolearon a los grandes favoritos, como lo era Inglaterra, en su puto terreno y sufriendo todo tipo de acoso por parte de la mierda de hinchada inglesa, escoria muy motosierrable.
> 
> ...



por oficio, y por su forma de jugar, Italia habría estado éste mundial entre las 4 mejores sin duda


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

Su último mundial. Creo que ya está todo dicho. 

Final Argentina-Francia y gana Argentina. 
Todo sucederá para que Messi levante esa copa.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> por oficio, y por su forma de jugar, Italia habría estado éste mundial entre las 4 mejores sin duda




Italia es buena selección, y de las pocas que se mantienen puras en cuanto a la identidad de sus jugadores. Juraría no haber visto a ningún negro, igual me equivoco, o solo uno o al menos no abundancia de importación forzosa. En sus equipos hay muchos extranjeros, pero la selección es casi 100% SPQR. 

El año pasado esos cabrones parecían gladiadores romanos capitaneados por Giorgio Chiellini. 

Y antes, daban muchísima guerra y eran un dolor de cabeza para más de una selección, como España, incluso si me apuras Francia. 
De hecho creo que España siempre le tuvo respeto a la selección italiana.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Yo no he visto ninguna protesta seria. Si no fuera penalti, los croatas se habrían comido al árbitro por muy educados que sean, que es una semifinal de un mundial











Modric: “No es penalti”


El croata se ha mostrado descontento con la decisión arbitral que ha terminado en el primer gol de Argentina: “Es un momento clave del partido".




as.com


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> En el Brasil-Croacia hubo 2 manos de penalti a favor de Brasil ni pitadas ni revistas en la emisión.



qué es mano? tú lo sabes?
quién sabe nadie qué es una mano?
alguien lo sabe? 
nadie en to entire world sabe qué es mano en un penalti. Puedes hablar de ello, pero nadie sabe qué es mano.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Vamos que has venido a hacer el ridi




El ridículo lo estás haciendo tú que no soportas que hayan ganado hoy los argentinos o el otro día los moros y les tienes que buscar las típicas excusitas de mal perdedor....claroooo ejqueeee son el equipo del nwooooooo y por eso ganan....    

Los furgoleros sois de lo más patético que existe en esta vida, no ser capaces nunca de reconocer nada   

Saludos.


----------



## Djokovic (14 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Modric: “No es penalti”
> 
> 
> El croata se ha mostrado descontento con la decisión arbitral que ha terminado en el primer gol de Argentina: “Es un momento clave del partido".
> ...



Si no es penalti, por qué no lo mira el VAR? Puede que no lo sea pero ahi ha faltado sangre del equipo croata si de verdad creen eso
Parece el tipico choque de portero y jugador, yo he sido portero cuando era joven y alguna de esas he hecho alguna vez porque tienes que salir a por todas , ni tu mismo sabes si es penalti o no , solo lo sabe el portero y el jugador del choque 
es dudoso si es penalti o no aunque normalmente no se pita penal porque se favorece al portero en su area


----------



## Ritalapollera (14 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> a Argentina solo le han robado de forma escandalosa en el mundial y hace mucho tiempo de aquello
> 
> fue con la expulsion de rattin en el mundial de inglaterra´66
> 
> ...



Absolutamente normales dice...

Argentina lleva toda la puta vida robando de forma descaradísima.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Ninguna. Y la del año pasado, totalmente épica, con el arbitraje y el estamento de la UEFA en contra. Al contrario que al Far$a en la Liga, que se las regalan con los arbitrajes.



Mentira podrida.


----------



## wwknude (14 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> eso no es cierto y lo sabes
> 
> la champions es exactamente lo mismo que la liga regular de la nba
> 
> ...



No, la Champions actual es una mierda. Al principio había una primera fase muy fuerte, pero luego había una segunda fase con grupos 4 más fuerte todavía. Acuérdate de la Champions de Anelka. Y luego cuartos de final, los 8 mejores sin duda. Ahora dependes del sorteo de primera fase, hay grupos dispares y de estar fino en las eliminatorias. Es la misma mierda que los mundiales.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

Está claro que es penal a favor a Argensida para que lo tire Messi


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (14 Dic 2022)

Antes veía a Francia como gran favorita ahora en cambio pienso que la albiceleste tiene las de ganar. Los veo centrados, muy metidos en el juego, muy conectados... Es verdad que Donatello puede hacer una locura de las suyas pero lo va a tener difícil.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (14 Dic 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> No, la Champions actual es una mierda. Al principio había una primera fase muy fuerte, pero luego había una segunda fase con grupos 4 más fuerte todavía. Acuérdate de la Champions de Anelka. Y luego cuartos de final, los 8 mejores sin duda. Ahora dependes del sorteo de primera fase, hay grupos dispares y de estar fino en las eliminatorias. Es la misma mierda que los mundiales.



que no llevas razón, que la champions actual es mucho más dura que la copa de europa de toda la vida, fíjate el nivel de los rivales del madrid en los últimas champions ganadas:

equipos a los que elimina el Real Madrid en la champions 21-22: liverpool, manchester city, psg, chelsea

equipos a los que elimina el Real Madrid en la champions 17-18: liverpool, bayern, psg, juventus

equipos a los que elimina el Real Madrid en la champions 16-17: juventus, atleti, bayern, napoles

equipos a los que elimina el Real Madrid en la champions 15-16: atleti, manchester city, roma, wolfsburgo

equipos a los que elimina el Real Madrid en la champions 13-14: atleti, bayern, borussia dormund, schalke 04

...ahora comparas esas eliminatorias con la copa de europa que ganó el barsa en el 92: en la final la sampdoria, y para llegar a la final, en un grupo con el sparta de praga, el dinamo de kiev y el benfica... ah, y en las eliminatorias previas, los todopoderosos kaiserslautern y hansa rostock


----------



## wwknude (14 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> que no llevas razón, que la champions actual es mucho más dura que la copa de europa de toda la vida, fíjate el nivel de los rivales del madrid en los últimas champions ganadas:
> 
> equipos a los que elimina el Real Madrid en la champions 21-22: liverpool, manchester city, psg, chelsea
> 
> ...



Eran los mejores equipos en aquellos años, la Sampsdoria era media selección italiana y campeona de Italia, el Benfica aquel de Valdo era un equipazo. Los equipos del Este tenían todas sus figuras nacionales, poco sabes de furbo. Pero yo te citaba incluso una Champions de tu Real Madrid, la de Anelka, que el Madrid tuvo un grupo de segunda fase durísimo.


----------



## skan (14 Dic 2022)

Argentina va a un penalti regalado por partido.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (14 Dic 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> Eran los mejores equipos en aquellos años, la Sampsdoria era media selección italiana y campeona de Italia, el Benfica aquel de Valdo era un equipazo. Los equipos del Este tenían todas sus figuras nacionales, poco sabes de furbo. Pero yo te citaba incluso una Champions de tu Real Madrid, la de Anelka, que el Madrid tuvo un grupo de segunda fase durísimo.



qué pereza macho

que la sampdoria era media selección italiana es falso, solo tenía 2 delanteros internacionales, mancini y vialli, toninho cerezo estaba para retirarse y vierchowood debía tener como 40 años... además el portero era el suplente de zenga

el benfica de valdo era una mediocridad, que no ganó nada en Europa, a no ser que consideres que vitor paneira era un crack del futbol mundial... de hecho no recuerdo ni un solo jugador decente de aquel benfica

y en cuanto a los equipos del este, el hansa rostock era una ful y el kaiserslautern os dio muchos problemas... si me dices que el kaiserslautern tenía buenos jugadores jaja, te haría un cortapega de la alineación del FCK pero es que me da hasta risa 

y el grupo de la sampdoria... uff, qué nivelazo: Estrella Roja, Anderlecht y Panathinaikos

me queda muy claro que eres un fanático del barza, y no eres objetivo, yo ya te he dado mis razones, yo no sé nada de fumbol y messi es el mejor jugador de la historia, mejor que pele y maradona... y cristiano ronaldo es muy mala persona, y el madrid el equipo de franco, y los sorteos de la champions todos amañados etc etc


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2022)

Lo más llamativo en cuanto a actuaciones arbitrarias dermondial fue el show de Mateu Lahoz, sacando 18 tarjetas. Aquí nos parece común y corriente porque conocemos el arte arbitrario de la escuela de La Lija, que es arte de vanguardia arbitraria que aun no se entiende en muchas partes y puede llegar a sorprender en ermondial. Mateu estaba tratando de llevar el partido a una dimensión artística pa mayor goce y disfrute, no pa perjudicar a uno u otro, sino pa disfrutar, pa el drama y el espectáculo. 

Es un arte que no se ha entendido pero que con el tiempo será reconocido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2022)

hemos dejao una huella de futuro en ermondial. No se ha entendido el arte arbitrario y tampoco se ha entendido el fúmbol futurista que practicamos. Pero ahí está la semilla plantada y con el tiempo se reconocerá


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (14 Dic 2022)

*ARGENTRAMPA$.*


----------



## HArtS (14 Dic 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> Eran los mejores equipos en aquellos años



No. El mejor equipo de Europa en aquella época era el Milan, equipo que no pudo participar en la Champions del 92' porque estaba sancionado por unos incidentes en un partido en el año 91'. Eso es todo. En ese vacío el Barcelona pudo ganar la Champions

En el 94' el Milan y el Barcelona se toparon en una final y quedó claro quién era el mejor equipo de la época.


----------



## sopelmar (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Un puñal a Luis Enrique: durísimo esto del entrenador de Marruecos


Le preguntaron por la posesión a Regragui antes del partido de semifinales frente a Francia y no pudo ser más rotundo.




as.com





Se ríen de nosotros y no es para menos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Modric: “No es penalti”


El croata se ha mostrado descontento con la decisión arbitral que ha terminado en el primer gol de Argentina: “Es un momento clave del partido".




as.com


----------



## Kartoffeln (14 Dic 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> No. El mejor equipo de Europa en aquella época era el Milan, equipo que no pudo participar en la Champions del 92' porque estaba sancionado por unos incidentes en un partido en el año 91'. Eso es todo. En ese vacío el Barcelona pudo ganar la Champions
> 
> En el 94' el Milan y el Barcelona se toparon en una final y quedó claro quién era el mejor equipo de la época.



No digas tonterías.

El Barça ganó la Copa de Europa al campeón de Italia que era la Sampdoria no el Milan.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (14 Dic 2022)

Y para terminar yo creo que podemos cerrar el debate maradona-messi con éste video


----------



## Kartoffeln (14 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> que no llevas razón, que la champions actual es mucho más dura que la copa de europa de toda la vida, fíjate el nivel de los rivales del madrid en los últimas champions ganadas:
> 
> equipos a los que elimina el Real Madrid en la champions 21-22: liverpool, manchester city, psg, chelsea
> 
> ...



Pues contra los campeones y mejores equipos de ese año, melón.

Aunque nada comparable al potentísimo Videoton al que el mandril le ganó una UEFA en el 85.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (14 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> No digas tonterías.
> 
> El Barça ganó la Copa de Europa al campeón de Italia que era la Sampdoria no el Milan.



La liga la ganó la Sampdoria, pero el Milán tenía plaza para "champions"

La UEFA sancionó al Milán sin poder jugar la copa de europa 91-92, porque no quisieron jugar un partido contra el olympique de marsella... el milán iba perdiendo la eliminatoria contra el marsella, hubo un apagón en el velódromo de marsella, el estadio francés, y se volvieron al vestuario







El Barça de Cruyff era un equipito, muy inferior al Milán de Sacchi, como bien dice el forero @HArtS... ojo a la portada del mundo deportivo, diciendo que Van Basten iba a fichar por el FCB lol

en la final de Atenas, el Milán humilló al barça

por cierto, en la intercontinental, el barsa también perdió con el sao paulo, y en las siguientes participaciones de los catalanes en la copa de europa en los años del dream team, el balance fue bastante MEDIOCRE: eliminados un año por el cska de moscú, y otro por el psg


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (14 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Pues contra los campeones y mejores equipos de ese año, melón.
> 
> Aunque nada comparable al potentísimo Videoton al que el mandril le ganó una UEFA en el 85.



pues es lo que le estoy diciendo al otro forero

me estás dando la razón

PAPANATAS

: D


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> Y para terminar yo creo que podemos cerrar el debate maradona-messi con éste video


----------



## wwknude (14 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> qué pereza macho
> 
> que la sampdoria era media selección italiana es falso, solo tenía 2 delanteros internacionales, mancini y vialli, toninho cerezo estaba para retirarse y vierchowood debía tener como 40 años... además el portero era el suplente de zenga
> 
> ...



Con lo que no puedo es hablar con ignorantes. Tendría que enseñarte 100 años de fútbol. Mancini, Vialli, Pagliuca, Lombardo, Vierchowood...no faltes al respeto al fútbol, aquel era un equipazo que le competía y ganaba al Milan de Sacchi. Burraaaaa


----------



## wwknude (14 Dic 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> No. El mejor equipo de Europa en aquella época era el Milan, equipo que no pudo participar en la Champions del 92' porque estaba sancionado por unos incidentes en un partido en el año 91'. Eso es todo. En ese vacío el Barcelona pudo ganar la Champions
> 
> En el 94' el Milan y el Barcelona se toparon en una final y quedó claro quién era el mejor equipo de la época.



El campeón de Italia era el Sampdoria.
El campeón de Europa era el Estrella Roja, derecho a jugar por ello.
Por tanto, iba a jugar el Milan por un madridista llorón como tú, por tus cojones morenos. No inventes y aprende, burraaaaa


----------



## Kartoffeln (14 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> La liga la ganó la Sampdoria, pero el Milán tenía plaza para "champions"
> 
> La UEFA sancionó al Milán sin poder jugar la copa de europa 91-92, porque no quisieron jugar un partido contra el olympique de marsella... el milán iba perdiendo la eliminatoria contra el marsella, hubo un apagón en el velódromo de marsella, el estadio francés, y se volvieron al vestuario
> 
> ...




Qué coño plaza para champions si solo iba el campeón de cada liga y el campeón del año anterior y esa copa de Europa del 1991 la ganó el estrella roja y la liga italiana del 1991 la ganó la sampdoria.

Que el milan era un equipazo ya lo sabemos todos, que se lo pregunten al madrid de la quinta del buitre.

No inventes tonterías, melón.


----------



## Kartoffeln (14 Dic 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> Con lo que no puedo es hablar con ignorantes. Tendría que enseñarte 100 años de fútbol. Mancini, Vialli, Pagliuca, Lombardo, Vierchowood...no faltes al respeto al fútbol, aquel era un equipazo que le competía y ganaba al Milan de Sacchi. Burraaaaa



En esos años ganó la liga, una recopa, otra que perdió con el barça, 3 copas de italia, 1 supercopa, más varias finales.


----------



## Kartoffeln (14 Dic 2022)

Qué poquita clase tienen la verdad...





__





La canción del vestuario de Argentina tras ganar a Croacia: "Brasilero qué pasó"


Los jugadores argentinos se acordaron de sus máximos rivales, los brasileños, en la celebración que protagonizaron en el vestuario, minutos después de confirmar su presencia en la




www.marca.com


----------



## propileos (14 Dic 2022)

El Milan de Sacchi ha sido punto y aparte en el futbol. 
No puedes comparar la Sampdoria con eso. 
Yo recuerdo ver a ese Milan en una final de la intercontinental, no se que equipo era, no recuerdo, sentarme a ver el partido por hacer algo y quedarme pegado a la pantalla flipando hasta el final del partido.
Ese equipo era mas que un equipo de futbol, verlos jugar era como si fueras a la Scala a ver una opera de Puccini.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Qué poquita clase tienen la verdad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada, te dirán que no eres "latino", que no entiendes el fútbol con la pasión que la entienden ellos.

"Eres europeo, papá, no entendés gñe"


----------



## HArtS (14 Dic 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> El campeón de Italia era el Sampdoria.



Campeón de liga =/= Mejor equipo.

El mejor equipo europeo de la segunda mitad de los 80' y la primera mitad de los 90' es el Milan, nadie con un mínimo de cultura futbolística lo pone en duda.


----------



## HArtS (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Nada, te dirán que no eres "latino"



Siendo sudamericano no puedo entender el fútbol de esa forma.


----------



## HArtS (14 Dic 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> aquel era un equipazo que le competía y ganaba al Milan de Sacchi



El Milan de Sacchi ganó dos Champions seguidas, la Sampdoria ganó... Ah sí, ganó una Serie A como lo hizo el Napoli.


----------



## propileos (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Nada, te dirán que no eres "latino", que no entiendes el fútbol con la pasión que la entienden ellos.
> 
> "Eres europeo, papá, no entendés gñe"



Los argentinos no saben celebrar sin ofender, es asi, por eso que no se entiende una persona que no sea argentina que tenga simpatia por argentina, lo unico que puedes ganar juntandote con argentinos es que hagan chistes a tu costa. 
Yo he conocido argentinos y no les he escupido a la cara, quiero decir que he tenido un trato correcto con ellos, por hablar con la gente no pasa nada, hay que ser educados y civilizados, pero en cuanto rascas un poco ya sale su complejo de superioridad. 
Es como los esquimales que viven en España, que ya no los puedes llamar por su nombre porque si los llamas por su nombre te meten a la carcel, pues a poco que rasques un esquimal te salen las cosas de siempre del esquimal, da igual que sea abogado y diputado del congreso, en situaciones de conflicto siempre aparecera el esquimal a acuchillarte o a pegarte con un palo.


----------



## wwknude (14 Dic 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Campeón de liga =/= Mejor equipo.
> 
> El mejor equipo europeo de la segunda mitad de los 80' y la primera mitad de los 90' es el Milan, nadie con un mínimo de cultura futbolística lo pone en duda.



Durante ese periodo tan largo, si


----------



## wwknude (14 Dic 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> El Milan de Sacchi ganó dos Champions seguidas, la Sampdoria ganó... Ah sí, ganó una Serie A como lo hizo el Napoli.



Poco más ganó Maradona y llevan 40 años hablando de él. El problema que veo es que los madridistas estáis quemados ante la ascensión a los tronos de Messi ( a mí me la suda quien gane), después de años de El Chiringuito. EMOSIDO ENGAÑADO


----------



## propileos (14 Dic 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> El Milan de Sacchi ganó dos Champions seguidas, la Sampdoria ganó... Ah sí, ganó una Serie A como lo hizo el Napoli.



No es una cuestion de titulos, es la forma de jugar lo que diferenciaba al Milan de Sacchi del resto de equipos, dificil de explicar para los que no vivieron aquella epoca, podian perder pero era grandioso verlos jugar.


----------



## HArtS (14 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No es una cuestion de titulos



Lo sé.

A lo que voy es que el Milan fue el mejor equipo de esa época, no creo que exista alguien (fuera de la secta culé) que lo discuta.



wwknude dijo:


> Durante ese periodo tan largo, si



Bueno y ese equipo no estuvo en la Champions de 1992 por una sanción de la UEFA, eso permitió que el Barcelona pudiese ganarla.


----------



## SrPurpuron (14 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Qué poquita clase tienen la verdad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que sensible se ha vuelto la gente.


----------



## Sanctis (14 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Qué poquita clase tienen la verdad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada como el señorío madridista.


----------



## Madrid (14 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pues te jodes.



Oye disminuido, respetate un poco joder.


----------



## arriondas (14 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> ...ahora comparas esas eliminatorias con la copa de europa que ganó el barsa en el 92: en la final la sampdoria, y para llegar a la final, en un grupo con el sparta de praga, el dinamo de kiev y el benfica... ah, y en las eliminatorias previas, los todopoderosos kaiserslautern y hansa rostock



Era otro fútbol, el de la era pre-Bosman, muy distinto al actual. Aquel Sparta Praga era la base de la Checoslovaquia cuartofinalista en Italia-90, había eliminado al Glasgow Rangers (de aquella un equipo bien duro) y al Olympique de Marsella (finalista en el 91 y campeón en el 93), y no perdió un sólo partido en su casa. El Benfica había sido finalista en el 88 y en el 90, y contaba siempre con brasileños con pasaporte portugués, era casi como jugar en la era Bosman. El Dinamo de Kiev era el clásico equipo ex-URSS, irregular como pocos, pero que podía poner en apuros a cualquiera (que se lo digan al Madrid con el Spartak de Moscú el año anterior, o al Barcelona con el CSKA en la temporada 92-93) 

La Sampdoria había ganado el Scudetto y era un equipo potente, con Vialli, Mancini, Pagliuca, Cerezo, Lombardo, Wierchowood, etc. En aquellos años la liga italiana era la más fuerte del mundo, y siempre eran favoritos en las competiciones europeas. En cuanto al Kaiserslautern, era también muy competitivo a pesar de la falta de nombres ilustres, como buen equipo alemán; en 1993, el Karlsruher le metió siete al Valencia en un partido de vuelta de la Copa de la UEFA. Jugar en Alemania también era jodido, fuera quien fuera el rival.

Lo dicho, otro fútbol, donde todo un Manchester United de Cantona, Keane o Schmeichel podía quedarse fuera, apeado por un Galatasaray o un Göteborg.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Buenos días compañeros!!! 

Hoy es el turno de nuestros muchachos!!!!

Muhamad, joseimi, anrabat!!!

Nadie creía en nosotros!!! Nos llamaban locos por decir que marruecos llegaría a la final!!! Y aquí estamos representando a todos los españoles de bien!!!!!


----------



## chomin (14 Dic 2022)

Las pongo porque sé que estas portadas serán bien recibidas aquí, jojo





.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

*#CuartaDosisDePrimaveraVerdeDeRefuerzo*


----------



## The Replicant (14 Dic 2022)

porra para la final:

en que minuto le pitarán el penaltito de turno a los argensimios?

taluecs


----------



## artemis (14 Dic 2022)

Como hAmbrentina pierda la final, va a ser el país con mas finales del mundo perdidas...


----------



## FROM HELL (14 Dic 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Bueno y ese equipo no estuvo en la Champions de 1992 por una sanción de la UEFA, eso permitió que el Barcelona pudiese ganarla.



Y este es el nivel del tontolaba medio anti-cule.

El milan no iba a jugar la champions del 92 que gano el barcelona estuviera o no sancionado.

La serie A la gano la sampdoria y la copa de europa el estrella roja.

Os sueltan una gilipollez y la repetis como retrasados durante decadas. Es brutal lo adoctrinados que estais 




ps: Curiosamente quien se beneficia de la sancion de los clubes ingleses es el milan. Hasta el 85 que se produce la tragedia, los ingleses llevaban casi una decada de dominio. Desde ahi y hasta el 92 no vuelven a participar y sus estrellas se largan de la Isla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Como hAmbrentina pierda la final, va a ser el país con mas finales del mundo perdidas...




Marruecos es nuestra salvación compañero!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Hoy es el turno de los hombres de verdad!!!
De juseimi, muhamad, anrabat!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Vamos compañeros!!

Hoy es el día del magrebi en burbuja!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

14D The Magrebíe Day


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 14D The Magrebíe Day



Todo el día?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (14 Dic 2022)

ARG: 4 penalties en 6 partidos del Mundial 2022 (a falta de la final).
RM: 3 penalties en 38 partidos de la Liga 2020/21.

Si añadimos Copa de España, Supercopa de España y Copa de Europa
RM: 5 penalties la Tª 2020/21.


----------



## cebollo (14 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Como hAmbrentina pierda la final, va a ser el país con mas finales del mundo perdidas...



Igualaria a Alemania.


----------



## Smurf (14 Dic 2022)

Recio dijo:


> ha sido penalti claríasimo , el portero se desentiende del esférico y va directamente a arrollar al bueno de Alvarez.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que Casillas, como es amiguete de modric, en seguida ha dicho, a mi no me lo parece y muchos foreros lo repiten como borregos



Tú eres gilipollas. Y panchito de mierda. Hijo de puta.


----------



## Nicors (14 Dic 2022)

Voy con Francia, los moros todos independiente de que país sean van con los suyos, se trata ya de geopolitica hay que parar al islam.

Vib la france


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Nicors (14 Dic 2022)

Ala al bar!
Será maricum!


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2022)

Parece que el Barcelona ha llegado a la final del mundial


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



APOTEÓSICA EXHIBICIÓN DE MESSI dicen los sinvergüenzas.


----------



## Smurf (14 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ARG: 4 penalties en 6 partidos del Mundial 2022 (a falta de la final).
> RM: 3 penalties en 38 partidos de la Liga 2020/21.
> 
> Si añadimos Copa de España, Supercopa de España y Copa de Europa
> ...



Eso ya lo dije yo ayer. Estamos viendo lo mismo que vimos durante la carrera de Messi en España. Ayudas arbitrales descaradas y penalties y expulsiones a la mínima para ayudarle.

Por qué la FEF, la UEFA y la FIFA aman y ayudan a Messi es un misterio, pero lo estamos viendo una vez más. No sé si soborna él mismo o el jefe supremo del NWO es moro o judío fan de Messi pero es brutal el asunto.

Cuatro penalties y todo tipo de ayuditas siendo un equipo sucio antideportivo asqueroso tramposo de gente fea malnacida presidiaria patibularia con peinados y tatuajes asquerosos que no se les debería permitir jugar siquiera por gentuza antideportiva y por dar miedo y asco a los niños y en cambio los ayudan hasta que lleguen a la final como sea y en la final seguro que también.

Que ese mongólico retrasado descerebrado malenjetado borde zafio provocador estúpido panchito del coño sur incapaz de hablar bien tras 20 años en España sea el ídolo e icono protegido por la FIFA es nauseabundo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Todo el día?



Si compañero, como tú bien sabes nosotros los magrebíes vivimos en un mundo injusto, siempre criticados por la sociedad, siempre rechazados, hoy todo eso puede cambiar, hoy es nuestro mundial compañero magrebí!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> APOTEÓSICA EXHIBICIÓN DE MESSI dicen los sinvergüenzas.



Que Jos de fruta si solo apareció en el tercer gol y el resto del partido estuvo andando.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

*Ven a disfrutar!! 
tus problemas déjalos!!! 
apúntate a la yihad 
para llegar a la semifinal!!!! 

ven a fragel rock!!!*


----------



## wwknude (14 Dic 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Bueno y ese equipo no estuvo en la Champions de 1992 por una sanción de la UEFA, eso permitió que el Barcelona pudiese ganarla.



Ya te he dicho que eso es un invento tuyo de fanático. No jugó esa champions porque no tenía derecho a jugarla, ni era campeón de Italia ni de Europa. Los madridistas reescribiis la historia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Microsoft fue fundada por magrebíes.


----------



## wwknude (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Microsoft fue fundada por magrebíes.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que Jos de fruta si solo apareció en el tercer gol y el resto del partido estuvo andando.



Hay que meter los penatis regalados. Ya falló uno.
El de la final, porque le vana a regalar uno en la final, estaría guapo que lo falle y le tengan que pitar otro.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



"De qué planeta viniste" ... copian las frases de los argentinos, me da un poquito mucho de verguenza ajena, qué poca personalidad y originalidad tienen estos pacos


----------



## panaderia (14 Dic 2022)

pero si Alvarez está siendo el mejor de argentina.
cuantos goles que no sean de penalty ha metido messi?


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Tú eres gilipollas. Y panchito de mierda. Hijo de puta.



El pitufo recitando sus poesías


----------



## artemis (14 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Igualaria a Alemania.



Yo a la RFA no la considero Alemania


----------



## The Replicant (14 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> APOTEÓSICA EXHIBICIÓN DE MESSI dicen los sinvergüenzas.



este mundial lo tiene que ganar Messi por sus cojones morenos, esta en las escrituras sagradas

Ala Al Bar
Sera Maricum

taluecs


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Dic 2022)

Es pura fisica
guardiol metió el hombro y no hubiera seguido la jugada, Messi se hubiera estrellado con el banderín de córner
lo que paso es que no podía chocar con nada, el hombro de guardiol se fue a la cabeza de Messi y se desequilibró y no pudo frenarlo
ahora cuando veáis la jugada la vereis de otra manera

vosotros, entendidos de fútbol no os habéis dado cuenta de ese detalle?


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Dic 2022)

Tú mismo te contestas. La prensa pone a Guardiol como mejor defensa y a Messi cómo EL MEJOR DEL MUNDIAL. Cuando no es así.
En 2014-18 no les favorecían los árbitros descaradamente como aquí. Hay que estar muy ciego o ser muy fanático para no darse cuenta que le están regalando penaltis para que los meta. Luego hace un jugadón para meter un gol intranscendente y que?????

Es ver el espectáculo dantesco de los medios comiendo polla de messi y me entran ganas de que gane francia con sus tropas coloniales.

Y luego, lo de equipo mediocre....pues creo que hay alguno por ahí que lo está haciendo mejor que el Messias. Ahora resulta que son una panda de mataos que juegan en segunda división que ganan por Messi. Increíble. Cuando pierden son los demás, cuando ganan con penaltis inventados....ES MESSI.


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Yo a la RFA no la considero Alemania



Valencia es como un barrio pobre de barcelona


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Tú mismo te contestas. La prensa pone a Guardiol como mejor defensa y a Messi cómo EL MEJOR DEL MUNDIAL. Cuando no es así.
> En 2014-18 no les favorecían los árbitros descaradamente como aquí. Hay que estar muy ciego o ser muy fanático para no darse cuenta que le están regalando penaltis para que los meta. Luego hace un jugadón para meter un gol intranscendente y que?????
> 
> Es ver el espectáculo dantesco de los medios comiendo polla de messi y me entran ganas de que gane francia con sus tropas coloniales.
> ...



El 9 de argentina hizo mucho mejor partido que Messi y parece que no existe


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ARG: 4 penalties en 6 partidos del Mundial 2022 (a falta de la final).
> RM: 3 penalties en 38 partidos de la Liga 2020/21.
> 
> Si añadimos Copa de España, Supercopa de España y Copa de Europa
> ...



Este dato es brutalisimo


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> El 9 de argentina hizo mucho mejor partido que Messi y parece que no existe



Tienen un delantero muy bueno, que está haciendo un pedazo de mundial, mete 2 goles ayer, y nada, han ganado por MESSI y sus goles de penalti


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Dic 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> pero si Alvarez está siendo el mejor de argentina.
> cuantos goles que no sean de penalty ha metido messi?



Imposible, según me dicen los expertos futboleros el equipo de argentina es una panda de mataos que juegan en segunda. De hecho, Messi les tiene que ayudar a mear y ducharse también. 
El Álvarez ese sin Messi no estaría jugando al fútbol. 

PEDAZO MUNDIAL DE MESSI HISTÓRICO EL MEJOR JUGADOR DE LA HISTORIA, PORQUE METIÓ 4 PENALTIS


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> APOTEÓSICA EXHIBICIÓN DE MESSI dicen los sinvergüenzas.



Usan la propaganda de forma extrema, pero lo jodido es que les funciona.

Hasta el mas idiota sabe lo que dirian si Portugal hubiera llegado a la final de ese modo, incluido tener la mayoria de sus goles de penalty.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Usan la propaganda de forma extrema, pero lo jodido es que les funciona.
> 
> Hasta el mas idiota sabe lo que dirian si Portugal hubiera llegado a la final de ese modo, incluido tener la mayoria de sus goles de penalty.



El pichichi del mundial pasado fue Kane. Metió casi todos de penalti. Me acuerdo que todo el mundo bahh, si los mete todos de penalti.
La euro que ganó Portugal fue injusta y jugando con antifútbol. De hecho, parece como si se hubieran olvidado de ese torneo. 
Luego te enteras que hasta este mundial Messi no había marcado fuera de la fase de grupos.


----------



## artemis (14 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Valencia es como un barrio pobre de barcelona



jajajajajaja buen intento... pordiosero


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> El 9 de argentina hizo mucho mejor partido que Messi y parece que no existe



Messi es necesario para el triunfo de Argentina en este mundial, en mi opinión, pero no es suficiente, el equipo está muy bien armado en defensa y en ataque


----------



## Sanctis (14 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Imposible, según me dicen los expertos futboleros el equipo de argentina es una panda de mataos que juegan en segunda. De hecho, Messi les tiene que ayudar a mear y ducharse también.
> El Álvarez ese sin Messi no estaría jugando al fútbol.
> 
> PEDAZO MUNDIAL DE MESSI HISTÓRICO EL MEJOR JUGADOR DE LA HISTORIA, PORQUE METIÓ 4 PENALTIS



El gol de Álvarez es 80% de Messi.

Messi hace mucho, acercándose a los 30, que aprendió a sacrificarse y hacer jugar y hacer meter a los demás, y aún así sus números goleadores son de escándalo.

Es un tipo que incurre en detalles en que nadie se fija pero que son propios de alguien que entiende más allá del balón y tiene una visión digna de alguien que es muy grande.

Por ejemplo en los penalties contra Holanda, cuando la mete Lautaro todos los argentinos se lanzan a abrazarlo enloquecidos. Él no, él es el único que se lanza a abrazar a Martínez, que está tendido en el otro extremo del campo.

Yo estuve a pie de campo de segurata en el 6-2 contra el PSG, el famoso gol de Sergi Roberto.

Aquello se fue de las manos y toda una masa quería saltar al campo, y Messi, ve la jugada, nos mira a todo el equipo de seguridad cercano a la zona, e inmediatamente los contiene ofreciéndose a ellos, plantandose delante en plan "me tenéis aquí, sobadme, tocadme, olvidaos de saltar y liarla, venga, aquí me tenéis, os dejo, pero no salteis".

Ni un solo jugador se fijó en ese detalle ni pensó en él.

Messi es un tipo más inteligente, líder y especial de lo que aparenta.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (14 Dic 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> El gol de Álvarez es 80% de Messi.
> 
> Messi hace mucho, acercándose a los 30, que aprendió a sacrificarse y hacer jugar y hacer meter a los demás, y aún así sus números goleadores son de escándalo.
> 
> ...



Messi sin ayudas arbitrales y sin rivales rendidos no es NADIE.

No ha ganado un título tirando del carro y *ENFRENTÁNDOSE A ADVERSIDADES EN LA PUTA VIDA.*


----------



## Sanctis (14 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Messi sin ayudas arbitrales y sin rivales rendidos no es NADIE.
> 
> No ha ganado un título tirando del carro y *ENFRENTÁNDOSE A ADVERSIDADES EN LA PUTA VIDA.*



Estás ciego. Es imposible.


----------



## mondeja (14 Dic 2022)

¿Pero no habeis visto el puto tercer gol? El 9 está sólo en todo momento. Primero le van dos a Messi, luego el central lo deja pero no se va a por el 9, ¿que hacen los centrales más allá de mirar? Podrían irse al bar a tomar una copa que harían más presión desde allí.

Está todo amañado pero es que ya ni se lo curran, es un esperpento y vosotros haciendo como que es real 

¿Qué vais a hacer cuando todos los conspirañecos acierten que está más que pactado que va a ganar Argentina? Hacer como que no ha pasado nada y seguir viviendo una mentira como una catedral.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (14 Dic 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Estás ciego. Es imposible.



Aporta evidencias. ¿Qué título ha ganado ante adversidades... ya sean faltas, agresiones, robos arbitrales, rivales superiores, etc?


----------



## Sanctis (14 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Aporta evidencias. ¿Qué título ha ganado ante adversidades... ya sean faltas, agresiones, robos arbitrales, rivales superiores, etc?



La pregunta es cual de los tropecientos títulos que ha ganado no lo ha ganado siendo imprescindible en la consecución del mismo.

Diría que ninguno.


----------



## MagicPep (14 Dic 2022)

yo hoy he vomitado con la prensa españolaza y la deportiva tambien, segun ellos que marruecos este en semifinales eslo mas maravilloso que le ha pasado al mundo desde martin luter king... que si orgullo del mundo arabe, que si orgullo africano...

... en españa ya estamos de saldos despues de tercera rebajas, que nos vendamos a los anglosionistas... pero ya estamos en un punto que prostituimos a la abuela por una colilla humeda


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Dic 2022)

Los culerdos que se alegren de que Argentina gane el Mundial, por Messi, se atreverán a criticar el "estilo" de juego??? Recordemos que Argentina está jugando como si fuese Marruecos, pero con más pólvora arriba.


----------



## ArturoB (14 Dic 2022)

Esto de hablar de futbolistas y describirlo como "Dios" me resulta de subnormales.


----------



## Manero (14 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> El 9 de argentina hizo mucho mejor partido que Messi y parece que no existe



Si Messi hubiera tenido a su lado en los últimos Mundiales a Julián Álvarez en vez de a Higuaín, ya tendría más de uno. La diferencia de este torneo con los anteriores es que por fin Messi está bien acompañado por sus compañeros.


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## cebollo (14 Dic 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> yo hoy he vomitado con la prensa españolaza y la deportiva tambien, segun ellos que marruecos este en semifinales eslo mas maravilloso que le ha pasado al mundo desde martin luter king... que si orgullo del mundo arabe, que si orgullo africano...




A mi también me cansa mucho esa retórica tercermundista, moral de esclavos elevada a la enésima potencia. Se busca una complicidad o identificación en la miseria, en la ignorancia, en la barbarie. En Letrinoamerica es el discurso único, continuo, aplastante. Un argentino, cuando se pone victimista y llorón puede alcanzar niveles mexicanos.

¿Os imagináis el mismo discurso en la dirección contraria? El entrenador de Suiza diciendo que luchan por el agua caliente o que quieren vencer por el desodorante. El de Polonia dedicando un empate a los altos o a los rubios. Protestas para que haya un blanco jugando en Senegal. Manifestaciones de personas que comen con cubiertos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Esto de hablar de futbolistas y describirlo como "Dios" me resulta de subnormales.



El mejor comentario del hilo.

Y seguramente el origen es algo más oscuro que "subnormal"


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (14 Dic 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> La pregunta es cual de los tropecientos títulos que ha ganado no lo ha ganado siendo imprescindible en la consecución del mismo.
> 
> Diría que ninguno.



Pero si sólo ha ganado:

- Ligas en el clímax del Villarato
- Champions League rodeado de cracks y con la UEFA ayudando en pleno Platinato...
- Balones de Oro de risa
- Una Copa de América gracias a Di María


----------



## Kartoffeln (14 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Si Messi hubiera tenido a su lado en los últimos Mundiales a Julián Álvarez en vez de a Higuaín, ya tendría más de uno. La diferencia de este torneo con los anteriores es que por fin Messi está bien acompañado por sus compañeros.


----------



## arriondas (14 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El mejor comentario del hilo.
> 
> Y seguramente el origen es algo más oscuro que "subnormal"



El Segundo Mandamiento, ya sabes. Eso de llamar Dios a un hombre...


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Dic 2022)

Yo no digo ná, pero alguien se va a poner la tercera estrellita en el escudo en este mundial...

Y mientras en España equipos como el Real Podrido, con el mafioso masón al frente, jodiendo el futbol de su país y su selección. Porque uno de los culpables principales de tener una mierda selección es Florenmafias y su equipo de mercenarios y negrazos extranjeros. Otro es el Mierdalona, el equipo politizado y sostenido con dinero público, el cual no le va a la zaga en destrozar canteras, especular con los chavales e importar negros y moros paquetes a saco, los cuales les quitan el puesto y les joden las carreras a chavales españoles que podrian proyectarse y hacerse buenos peloteros.
España es un retrete en muchas cosas hoy día, y el fumbol es una de ellas. Vosotros a seguir apostando en codere, venga, que de furbo ni puta idea.


----------



## Manero (14 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Está claro....
> 
> Hay órdenes de que el Hormonas sea campeón... Se han de crear mitos para que el negocio siga funcionando...
> 
> Aquí, de todas formas, la FIFA y el Jeque se han pasado de vueltas en la orden de " a la mínima penalti a favor de Argentina "... Es que es falta del delantero; pero bueno, es lo que hay...



Perico con estas palabras demuestras que tienes el rabo de Messi metido hasta la traquea. Ya solo te falta para atragantarte del todo que esta noche los amegos que te destrozaron el estadio en aquel amistoso de Marruecos en Cornellá, se clasifiquen también para la final.


----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Dic 2022)

Una ministra pelotuda ya dijo que "primero a ganar el Mundial y después se vería lo de la inflación".
Esto está más amañado que el Alemania-Austria del 82.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (14 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Perico con estas palabras demuestras que tienes el rabo de Messi metido hasta la traquea. Ya solo te falta para atragantarte del todo que esta noche los amegos que te destrozaron el estadio en aquel amistoso de Marruecos en Cornellá, se clasifiquen también para la final.



2 cuestiones, 2:

- ¿Por qué lo echásteis del FCB?

- ¿Por qué apoyáis a un jugador del PSG jugando con la selección Argentina?


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El mejor comentario del hilo.
> 
> Y seguramente el origen es algo más oscuro que "subnormal"



Sin embargo si se trata de un negrazo de la NBA.......seguro que ya no calificas de tan subnormal a quien lo endiose....


----------



## Sergei Mamani (14 Dic 2022)

No queda más que confiar en mbappe el come travesaños 

en realidad messi debería ganar un mundial por él
pero los millones de palmeros que tiene hace que les desee el fracaso
no recuerdo a un jugador tan mediatizado y politizado, ser argentino y haber jugado toda su vida en el barcelona lo ayudó pero tb ha creado un rechazo visceral

también hay que recordar que messi tiene lo justo pa no cagarse encima y por eso es muy fácil usarlo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

la verdad es que tampoco entiendo muy bien la cuestión Messi entre RM y Barcelona, pero si Messi dejó tirado al Barcelona y dejó claro que lo único que le importa es la pasta  ( hasta cierto punto es normal ) y lo del RM tampoco lo entiendo, qué cojones les importa lo que haga Messi en un mundial, joder lo que es tener pocas cosas de que preocuparse


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sin embargo si se trata de un negrazo de la NBA.......seguro que ya no calificas de tan subnormal a quien lo endiose....



Vaya, diciendo subnormalidades de hijo de puta.

Cada día vas soltando mas gilipolleces, desgracia humana


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Dic 2022)

La afición marroquí esta tarde va a estar todo el partido silbando contra Francia porque ya sabemos que la mayor parte de la posesión del balón será francesa y cada contraataque marroquí lo van a celebrar como locos tienen uno más en el partido y esa es su afición será como si jugará en Marruecos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Vaya, diciendo subnormalidades de hijo de puta.
> 
> Cada día vas soltando mas gilipolleces, desgracia humana



Venga, a seguir apostando, pedorro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Siii joder síii!!!

Ya están preparadas las chicas de la cruz roja!!!!!!! 

Las ramblas a rebosar de gente!!!! 

Todo listo para el gran día del pueblo magrebí!!!!!


----------



## Manero (14 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> 2 cuestiones, 2:
> 
> - ¿Por qué lo echásteis del FCB?
> 
> - ¿Por qué apoyáis a un jugador del PSG jugando con la selección Argentina?



Empiezo por la cuestión 2:

- Acaso eres un robot para ser incapaz de entender el vínculo emocional que tiene el barcelonismo con Messi?? Estamos hablando del jugador más importante del club en toda su historia y eso crea un vínculo imborrable. Si te parece el barcelonismo va a apoyar a Koundé que es un recién llegado o a Dembelé que es uno de los 3 peores fichajes del Barça de todos los tiempos, o a Griezmann que seguramente ese si fué el peor.

Cuestión 1:

- La salida de Messi del Barça viene por una parte del agujero negro que dejó Bartomeu en la economía, y por otra del rechazo de Laporta a firmar el chantaje de CVC de Tebas que es lo que hubiera permitido retenerlo. Hay quién dice que fue Florentino el que le recomendó no firmar con CVC, otros dicen que fueron los avalistas los que se opusieron a firmar ese acuerdo, pero el resultado fue que Laporta cambió a última hora de idea y no firmó el acuerdo con Tebas y la Liga y ese fue el final de Messi en el Barça.


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siii joder síii!!!
> 
> Ya están preparadas las chicas de la cruz roja!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Tú estás comiendo, degustando, sintiendo, y gozando lo votado, hijo de pvta.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2022)

el de mundodesconocido predijo por visión remota que la final es Argentina - Moroco

Como pase hoy Moroco va a ser brvtal

El resultao en la final que predijo es un 2-0 a favor de Moroco


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (14 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> la verdad es que tampoco entiendo muy bien la cuestión Messi entre RM y Barcelona, pero si Messi dejó tirado al Barcelona y dejó claro que lo único que le importa es la pasta  ( hasta cierto punto es normal ) y lo del RM tampoco lo entiendo, qué cojones les importa lo que haga Messi en un mundial, joder lo que es tener pocas cosas de que preocuparse



Messi representa el ventajismo, la estafa, el fraude, el amaño, el robo, el atraco, las malas formas, el cinismo, la hipocresía, etc... todo lo que mamó del FCB.

Simplemente daría asco que le regalaran el Mundial. Todo está preparado para que así sea. Pero ésto es fútbol. Veremos si Francia o Marruecos son capaces de sobreponerse a las adversidades que les va a plantear la FIFA.


----------



## Charlatan (14 Dic 2022)

esta noche arde francia,da igual el resultado.........


----------



## yimi (14 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> el de mundodesconocido predijo por visión remota que la final es Argentina - Moroco
> 
> Como pase hoy Moroco va a ser brvtal
> 
> El resultao en la final que predijo es un 2-0 a favor de Moroco


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (14 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Empiezo por la cuestión 2:
> 
> - Acaso eres un robot para ser incapaz de entender el vínculo emocional que tiene el barcelonismo con Messi?? Estamos hablando del jugador más importante del club en toda su historia y eso crea un vínculo imborrable. Si te parece el barcelonismo va a apoyar a Koundé que es un recién llegado o a Dembelé que es uno de los 3 peores fichajes del Barça de todos los tiempos, o a Griezmann que seguramente ese si fué el peor.
> 
> ...



Entiendo el sentimiento... pero tú tampoco eres un robot y entiendes que Messi ganó con Xavi, Iniesta, Etoo, Neymar, Suárez, Busquets, Piqué, Puyol, Valdés, etc...

Con esa gente Y VIENTO A FAVOR DE LA UEFA creo que hasta tú y yo, tú o yo, yo o tú ganaríamos títulazos.


----------



## Descuernacabras (14 Dic 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> El gol de Álvarez es 80% de Messi.
> 
> Messi hace mucho, acercándose a los 30, que aprendió a sacrificarse y hacer jugar y hacer meter a los demás, y aún así sus números goleadores son de escándalo.
> 
> ...



Lo de "especial" no te lo discuto, basta verle su cara, pero...¿Inteligente?¿Líder?   

No cabe duda que es un grandísimo jugador, ya venido a menos obviamente por la edad, pero sus fans lo habéis sobrevalorado demasiado. Siempre ha sido un "pechofrío" cuando le venían mal dadas, andando por el campo en plan autista como si la cosa no fuese con él. Ni por asomo merece los adjetivos que has puesto.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Dic 2022)

Al final este mundial ha acabado siendo 1er mundo (Francia) VS 3er mundo (ARG o MAR) 

Cualquier ser humano con CI >90 debe ir con Francia, cuna del renacimiento y la masoneria. Lo otro es barbarie.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Tú estás comiendo, degustando, sintiendo, y gozando lo votado, hijo de pvta.


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



¿Has votao a la Ada Colacau?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Messi representa el ventajismo, la estafa, el fraude, el amaño, el robo, el atraco, las malas formas, el cinismo, la hipocresía, etc... todo lo que mamó del FCB.
> 
> Simplemente daría asco que le regalaran el Mundial. Todo está preparado para que así sea. Pero ésto es fútbol. Veremos si Francia o Marruecos son capaces de sobreponerse a las adversidades que les va a plantear la FIFA.



Gilipolleces, si hubiese fichado y jugado en el RM dirías todo lo contrario. Messsi es de largo el jugador de fútbol más determinante y decisivo que yo haya visto, supongo que el problema es que le habéis tenido mucho miedo porque es un cohete con el balón pegado en los pies y jugaba en el rival. Como persona, no creo que sea ni dios ni el diablo, un tío bastante insulso que ahora se ha "crecido" porque en su país adoptan esa _actitud_ en estas competiciones, al final un jurgolista millonario que poco tiene que ver ni con sus fans ni con sus detractores

Argentina está ganando porque es mejor, y eso lo digo yo que emocionalmente ni me va ni me viene, y Messsi me importa una mierda, si crees que ayer Croacia no fue muy inferior a Argentina es que no quieres entender de fútbol.

Pero es que no lo comprendo, habéis ganado la champions y la liga este año, que cojones os importa lo que haga Messi en un mundial, ya son ganas de amargarse la vida


----------



## diavole1 (14 Dic 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Al final este mundial ha acabado siendo 1er mundo (Francia) VS 3er mundo (ARG o MAR)
> 
> Cualquier ser humano con CI >90 debe ir con Francia, cuna del renacimiento y la masoneria. Lo otro es barbarie.



Vas por Francia por la masonería (ritos judíos disfrazados para engañar bobos y controlar al mundo cristiano)? Jaja. Con eso lo dices todo. Eres el mas borregazo del planeta. Ve a ponerte la 5ta dosis, vamos, que se agotan!


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Dic 2022)

mondeja dijo:


> ¿Pero no habeis visto el puto tercer gol? El 9 está sólo en todo momento. Primero le van dos a Messi, luego el central lo deja pero no se va a por el 9, ¿que hacen los centrales más allá de mirar? Podrían irse al bar a tomar una copa que harían más presión desde allí.
> 
> Está todo amañado pero es que ya ni se lo curran, es un esperpento y vosotros haciendo como que es real
> 
> ¿Qué vais a hacer cuando todos los conspirañecos acierten que está más que pactado que va a ganar Argentina? Hacer como que no ha pasado nada y seguir viviendo una mentira como una catedral.



Está siendo más esperpéntico que en Corea, porque aquí se nota en casi todos los partidos. No sólo los de 3 o 4 equipos.
Estás que un evento que ve literalmente todo el mundo no está amañado.


----------



## Descuernacabras (14 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo no digo ná, pero alguien se va a poner la tercera estrellita en el escudo en este mundial...
> 
> Y mientras en España equipos como el Real Podrido, con el mafioso masón al frente, jodiendo el futbol de su país y su selección. Porque uno de los culpables principales de tener una mierda selección es Florenmafias y su equipo de mercenarios y negrazos extranjeros. Otro es el Mierdalona, el equipo politizado y sostenido con dinero público, el cual no le va a la zaga en destrozar canteras, especular con los chavales e importar negros y moros paquetes a saco, los cuales les quitan el puesto y les joden las carreras a chavales españoles que podrian proyectarse y hacerse buenos peloteros.
> España es un retrete en muchas cosas hoy día, y el fumbol es una de ellas. Vosotros a seguir apostando en codere, venga, que de furbo ni puta idea.



O igual "alguien" se coloca la primera estrella. Quién sabe.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Realidad:

Mesías, el multimillonario inculto bajito y con problemas de expresión que guiaba a toda una nación, la cual se moría de hambre y tenía serios problemas de delincuencia. 


Netflix:

Mamadou, el afroamericano que ganó el novel de matemáticas, guía y líder espiritual de una noble y avanzada nación de escritores y cientificos.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Gilipolleces, si hubiese fichado y jugado en el RM dirías todo lo contrario. Messsi es de largo el jugador de fútbol más determinante y decisivo que yo haya visto, supongo que el problema es que le habéis tenido mucho miedo porque es un cohete con el balón pegado en los pies y jugaba en el rival. Como persona, no creo que sea ni dios ni el diablo, un tío bastante insulso que ahora se ha "crecido" porque en su país adoptan esa _actitud_ en estas competiciones, al final un jurgolista millonario que poco tiene que ver ni con sus fans ni con sus detractores
> 
> Argentina está ganando porque es mejor, y eso lo digo yo que emocionalmente ni me va ni me viene, y Messsi me importa una mierda, si crees que ayer Croacia no fue muy inferior a Argentina es que no quieres entender de fútbol.
> 
> Pero es que no lo comprendo, habéis ganado la champions y la liga este año, que cojones os importa lo que haga Messi en un mundial, ya son ganas de amargarse la vida



Si hubiese jugado en el RM u otro equipo no hubiese tenido protección arbitral luego no hubiese ganado nada. Daría para videos en el youtube de golazos y eso.
Si el fútbol es un fraude en sí mismo. Messi es todavía más fraudulento.


----------



## Descuernacabras (14 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> el de mundodesconocido predijo por visión remota que la final es Argentina - Moroco
> 
> Como pase hoy Moroco va a ser brvtal
> 
> El resultao en la final que predijo es un 2-0 a favor de Moroco



C0ño, ¿es cierto esto?¿Se lo revelaron los ummitas?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Si hubiese jugado en el RM u otro equipo no hubiese tenido protección arbitral luego no hubiese ganado nada. Daría para videos en el youtube de golazos y eso.
> Si el fútbol es un fraude en sí mismo. Messi es todavía más fraudulento.



no te lo tomes como algo personal, a lo mejor vosotros disfrutáis, pero los forofos incondicionales lo único que provocáis con esos comentarios maximalistas sobre jurgol es ...


----------



## BudSpencer (14 Dic 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Al final este mundial ha acabado siendo 1er mundo (Francia) VS 3er mundo (ARG o MAR)
> 
> Cualquier ser humano con CI >90 debe ir con Francia, cuna del renacimiento y la masoneria. Lo otro es barbarie.



También son los creadores del satánico mayo del 68:









Mayo de 1968 en Francia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Francia es un cáncer.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2022)

*Duro ataque de Modric a Orsato*

El croata, muy enfadado con el colegiado italiano y el penalti pitado que terminó en el primer gol de Argentina: “No es penalti. Orsato es de los peores que conozco”.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Puede que haya muerto alguien, puede que tal vez algún aplastamiento, aún siguen en peligro, pero no importa, hacemos el gesto ese de las manos para adorar al messias


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

¿Todavía siguen las felaciones a Me$$i y a Or$ato?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (14 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Gilipolleces, si hubiese fichado y jugado en el RM dirías todo lo contrario. Messsi es de largo el jugador de fútbol más determinante y decisivo que yo haya visto, supongo que el problema es que le habéis tenido mucho miedo porque es un cohete con el balón pegado en los pies y jugaba en el rival. Como persona, no creo que sea ni dios ni el diablo, un tío bastante insulso que ahora se ha "crecido" porque en su país adoptan esa _actitud_ en estas competiciones, al final un jurgolista millonario que poco tiene que ver ni con sus fans ni con sus detractores
> 
> Argentina está ganando porque es mejor, y eso lo digo yo que emocionalmente ni me va ni me viene, y Messsi me importa una mierda, si crees que ayer Croacia no fue muy inferior a Argentina es que no quieres entender de fútbol.
> 
> Pero es que no lo comprendo, habéis ganado la champions y la liga este año, que cojones os importa lo que haga Messi en un mundial, ya son ganas de amargarse la vida



No estoy de acuerdo. Messi sólo ha ganado con viento a favor y rodeado de jugadorazos, en general.

En particular y en este Mundial no ha ganado a NADIE:

- Ridículo con A. Saudí a pesar del *penaltito para abrir la lata*
- Mejicanos son perdedores natos
- Polonia son perdedores natos, por si acaso *penaltito que falló Messi*
- Australia: sin comentarios
- P. Bajos: empate a pesar del *penaltito para cerrar el partido *y penalties
- Croacia: *penaltito para abrir la lata* + esperpento suicida de los croatas, ni llegaron a competir


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Respecto a la final de 2014, creo recordar que a Higuaín le hace Neuer un penalti que no pita. Se quedaba sólo. Ahí no tuvo a los árbitros para meter su penaltito en la final.
Está claro que si no es del Barcelona y encima ha jugado en el Real Madrid se van a meter con él.
De ese video que pones, la segunda no es un fallo tan clamoroso, llega forzado y no tiene ángulo.
Y las otras dos, bueno, podían haberse arreglado con algun gol del mesias. Pero no marcó. De hecho ni siquiera tuvo ocasiones, cosa que Higuaín sí.

Messi ha jugado 2 mundiales más que Higuaín. 
A día de hoy, Messi lleva los mismos goles que Higuaín en finales con Argentina, 0. 
En mundiales, si quitas los penaltis, Messi lleva sólo un gol más que Higuaín.
En fases finales, Messi ha metido 2 goles, 1 de penlti. Higuaín sólo uno, para eliminar a Bélgica en cuartos, ya que Messi fue incapaz de marcar.

Si quitamos este mundial amañado, Messi seguría con un mendial más que Higuaín, y la comparación quedaría así.
Goles: Messi 6, Higuaín 5.
Goles en fases finales: Messi 0, Higuaín 1.

No digo que Higuaín sea mejor jugador que Messi. Pero ahí están los datos, evidenciando el jugador que es el enano enfermo cuando no tiene a los organizadores a su favor. 4 mundiales y no fue capaz de marcar en fase final.

La Copa América "Edición Especial Messi 2021" la tuvo que ganar Di Maria.
En la final de 2014 Messi se cagó encima, teniendo que llevar la responsabilidad en ataque Higuaín.
También pierden dos finales seguidas (un año detrás de otro) de la Copa America y Messi no es capaz de meter ni un gol.


----------



## cebollo (14 Dic 2022)

Creo que a Messi en cualquier otro club español no le hubieran autorizado el tratamiento hormonal. En principio sólo es aceptable en casos muy graves de enanismo. Es una historia bastante parecida a la de Lance Armstrong. 

Siendo muy bueno pero sin potencia de disparo, de carrera, de cambio de ritmo pues hubiera sido un Iniesta.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (14 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Creo que a Messi en cualquier otro club español no le hubieran autorizado el tratamiento hormonal. En principio sólo es aceptable en casos muy graves de enanismo. Es una historia bastante parecida a la de Lance Armstrong.
> 
> Siendo muy bueno pero sin potencia de disparo, de carrera, de cambio de ritmo pues hubiera sido un Iniesta.



Ya, pero eso es como decir que si harold Shipman no se hubiese cargado a 20 o 30, hubiera sido un gran doctor.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> no te lo tomes como algo personal, a lo mejor vosotros disfrutáis, pero los forofos incondicionales lo único que provocáis con esos comentarios maximalistas sobre jurgol es ...



Yo no soy un forofo. Yo sólo explico lo que hay. 
No te lo tomes como algo personal, a lo mejor vosotros disfrutáis, pero los comepollas-de-messi lo único que provocaís es pesadumbre y, en algunos casos, penita.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Messi sólo ha ganado con viento a favor y rodeado de jugadorazos, en general.
> 
> En particular y en este Mundial no ha ganado a NADIE:
> 
> ...



Ganas a los que te ponen delante, como es tu obligacíon, ya he comentado que las eliminatorias de este mundial son pelín decepcionantes porque Alemania ha sido eliminado en la liguilla e Italia ni siquiera se ha clasificado, así que aparecen selecciones como Croacia ( buena selección, y con mucho mérito, pero nada más ) y Marruecos en semifinales.

Pero cuidado con estas cosas, que nos acabamos escupiendo encima, el mundial del 2010 no lo ganamos precisamente con una explosión de goles y derroche ofensivo. Perdemos con Suiza en el partido inagural y sólo le ganamos a Honduras en todo el mundial con una diferencia mayor que un gol, 2-0 concretamente. Luego en eliminatorias todo 1-0 y nos enfrentamos sólo a dos equipos grandes con importante historial en los mundiales, Alemania y Países Bajos. De la misma manera, para ser campeón Argentina ha ganado a Países Bajos ( como nosostros en la final ), a Croacia ( nosotros a Portugal ) y en la final tendrán que ganar a Francia probablemente


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Yo no soy un forofo. Yo sólo explico lo que hay.
> No te lo tomes como algo personal, a lo mejor vosotros disfrutáis, pero los comepollas-de-messi lo único que provocaís es pesadumbre y, en algunos casos, penita.



la verdad duele, lo siento si te he hecho daño, paquito


----------



## GT5 (14 Dic 2022)

Si Lelo Missing gana el mundial se va a convertir oficialmente en el mejor jugador de la historia, porque entre otras cosas sus haters le sacaban de ese escalón por ese motivo. 

Y el puto enano repelotudo subnormal no tiene grandeza por espectacularidad, no destaca en nada realmente. Goles de mover la pelota entre los dos pies pasando entre 4 del Racing y cosas así facilitas, no tiene más.

No tiene goles históricos en finales. No tiene goles míticos en partidos importantes como Maradona. No tiene goles como el de Zidane en la final de Champions. No tiene magia como Ronaldinho o Neymar. No te pone la pelota donde quiere como hacía Beckham. No tenía velocidad+fuerza+magia como tenía Ronaldo. No tengo recuerdos de sus goles y me he puesto a ver vídeos suyos muchas veces. 

Es el "mejor de la historia" más soso, lelo e inaportativo que he visto. Lo ha ganado todo como los tontitos, con muchos al lado y haciendo cosas fáciles. En la champions y en el mundial ha hecho el ridículo durante demasiados años consecutivos. También sin carisma, no dice nada, mala persona. 

Me toca los cojones ver vídeos de Lelo, tenía que haberme dedicado al fútbol y no al baloncesto, joder. ¿Vosotros jugabais y érais peores que ese subnormal? Menuda humillación.


----------



## Patatas bravas (14 Dic 2022)

Que triste es ser hater de Messi y no poder disfrutar del mejor jugador de la historia del fútbol


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Dic 2022)

Son unos cracks los jodidos pero hay que reconocer que estar los 90 o más minutos silbando al contrario llega a desconcertar y lo saben.








El desgastante método que utilizaron los fanáticos de Marruecos para desconcentrar a los futbolistas españoles y dar el golpe en el Mundial


Los seguidores del elenco africano generaron un ambiente impactante en el Education City Stadium y tuvieron una disciplina singular para silbar cada vez que los europeos dominaban el balón




www.infobae.com




Los fanáticos del seleccionado africano llegaron de a miles al territorio qatarí. Son de los más bulliciosos de todo el torneo junto con Argentina, México y Arabia Saudita, a juzgar por la lupa de este cronista. Pero contra los españoles jugaron un partido especial. Independientemente de que no pararon de cantar canciones ni un solo segundo de los más de 120 minutos que duró el juego, lo que más conmocionó a los presentes fue la disciplina para ensayar un ensordecedor silbido cada vez que los de Luis Enrique tenían la pelota en sus pies.


Algunos podrían pasar por alto esta situación, pero literalmente comenzaron en el pitazo inicial del partido y concluyeron cuando Sergio Busquets falló el último de los tres penales que desperdició su país. El Education City Stadium tiene capacidad para más de 44 mil personas y estuvo colmado, con un porcentaje absolutamente mayoritario de los marroquíes. En ese contexto, cada vez que la Furia Roja dominaba el balón era imposible hablar con una persona que estuviera a un metro. A ese nivel de bullicio. Las estadísticas de la posesión de la pelota indican que los españoles mantuvieron el control en el 63% del tiempo, mientras que un 20% fue de los marroquíes y el 17% restante estuvo en disputa. Saquen sus cuentas...

“El ambiente que hay aquí en Qatar de todos los marroquíes es increíble. 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Que fuerte, rompio el TV jajajajajajaja que de videos hay de la celebracion, como Argentina gane el mundial, el domingo arde el pais


----------



## Adelaido (14 Dic 2022)

Yo voy con Marruecos. Son nuestros hermanos. 

A los gabachos ni agua.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Dic 2022)

GT5 dijo:


> Si Lelo Missing gana el mundial se va a convertir oficialmente en el mejor jugador de la historia, porque entre otras cosas sus haters le sacaban de ese escalón por ese motivo.
> 
> Y el puto enano repelotudo subnormal no tiene grandeza por espectacularidad, no destaca en nada realmente. Goles de mover la pelota entre los dos pies pasando entre 4 del Racing y cosas así facilitas, no tiene más.
> 
> ...




Bastante ha hecho ya el chaval partiendo de su condición de TEA. Creo yo no se.

Saludos.


----------



## Adelaido (14 Dic 2022)

Ir con Francia está noche=Ser Antiespañol

Los moros estuvieron aquí 800 años y todo fue progreso y calma chicha. Los gabachos sólo 4 y se lío la de Dios es Cristo.

Las chortinas, que son las más inteligentes, van con Marruecos en un 95%.

País de putas y soyboys, AVRIC Y ARDEC JRANDEEE


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Dic 2022)

Una final Argentina vs Marruecos de las dos aficiones más ensordecedoras tiene que ser un espectáculo brutal unos cantando como locos y los otros silbando a más no poder.....de ahí sales loco de remate no hay otra jajajajaja!!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Patatas bravas (14 Dic 2022)

Hacía años que no veía a los madridistas echar tanta bilis . Están super rabiosos . No descarto que Messi si se dosifica pueda jugar otro mundial . Si gana el domingo ganará su 8 balón de oro


----------



## Adelaido (14 Dic 2022)

Chortinas que follan todas las semanas= Marruecos

Alfas que follan todas las semanas= Marruecos

Incels y sojaboys que solo follan pagando= Francia

GABACHOS HIJOS DE LA GRAN PVTA TODOS


----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2022)

GT5 dijo:


> Si Lelo Missing gana el mundial se va a convertir oficialmente en el mejor jugador de la historia, porque entre otras cosas sus haters le sacaban de ese escalón por ese motivo.
> 
> Y el puto enano repelotudo subnormal no tiene grandeza por espectacularidad, no destaca en nada realmente. Goles de mover la pelota entre los dos pies pasando entre 4 del Racing y cosas así facilitas, no tiene más.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Cuando les conviene son hispanos

  

* Sabía que los argentinos eran idiotas, pero este Mundial está llegando al nivel de bochorno con esta gente,
nunca he visto algo similar.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Se quedó moñeco


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2022)

*El nuevo desafío de Luis Enrique*

El exseleccionador español confirmó que correrá la Cape Epic, una de las carreras MTB más exigentes del mundo, durante su paso por el Twitch de Ibai Llanos.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



En 1978 a Paises Bajos, ojalá acabe igual


----------



## Patatas bravas (14 Dic 2022)

No es fácil ser madridista en este Mundial. Se han cambiado de nacionalidad por lo menos 6 veces mientras dicen que son muy españoles


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



No que eran blancos?

Ahí solo veo a mestizos amerindios.


----------



## noc555 (14 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Eso ya lo dije yo ayer. Estamos viendo lo mismo que vimos durante la carrera de Messi en España. Ayudas arbitrales descaradas y penalties y expulsiones a la mínima para ayudarle.
> 
> Por qué la FEF, la UEFA y la FIFA aman y ayudan a Messi es un misterio, pero lo estamos viendo una vez más. No sé si soborna él mismo o el jefe supremo del NWO es moro o judío fan de Messi pero es brutal el asunto.
> 
> ...



La gente necesita ídolos y la borregada genera dinero. No le des más vueltas.
Que digan que mesi dio un recital es un insulto al fútbol.
Perdió montón de balones y en la jugada que se fue del mascaras este ni lo toca, no fuera que lo expulsen.
Soy culer


----------



## Patatas bravas (14 Dic 2022)

GT5 dijo:


> Si Lelo Missing gana el mundial se va a convertir oficialmente en el mejor jugador de la historia, porque entre otras cosas sus haters le sacaban de ese escalón por ese motivo.
> 
> Y el puto enano repelotudo subnormal no tiene grandeza por espectacularidad, no destaca en nada realmente. Goles de mover la pelota entre los dos pies pasando entre 4 del Racing y cosas así facilitas, no tiene más.
> 
> ...




Ya la teneis que tener dentro para estaros preocupando de que messi gane o no el mundial. Muchos años comiendo polla hormonada


----------



## petro6 (14 Dic 2022)

Hoy todos con los mamadous franceses. Si Marruecos llegara a la final seguro que pagarían la novatada, y no podemos consentir que Mierdonel Mensi, el jugador más beneficiado de la historia por todos los estamentos futbolísticos y arbitrales desde que se puso dos botas de fútbol, levante esa Copa. Ese pufo no está entre los cinco mejores de todos los tiempos ni de coña.

PD Y mira que me da asco la rata francesa del PSG, pero le prefiero a la rata argentina.


----------



## Patatas bravas (14 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Hoy todos con los mamadous franceses. Si Marruecos llegara a la final seguro que pagarían la novatada, y no podemos consentir que Mierdonel Mensi, el jugador más beneficiado de la historia por todos los estamentos futbolísticos y arbitrales desde que se puso dos botas de fútbol, levante esa Copa. Ese pufo no está entre los cinco mejores de todos los tiempos ni de coña.
> 
> PD Y mira que me da asco la rata francesa del PSG, pero le prefiero a la rata argentina.


----------



## Manero (14 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Entiendo el sentimiento... pero tú tampoco eres un robot y entiendes que Messi ganó con Xavi, Iniesta, Etoo, Neymar, Suárez, Busquets, Piqué, Puyol, Valdés, etc...
> 
> Con esa gente Y VIENTO A FAVOR DE LA UEFA creo que hasta tú y yo, tú o yo, yo o tú ganaríamos títulazos.



Estamos hablando de un deporte de equipo y si los compañeros no acompañan ya puedes ser un híbrido de Pelé+Maradona+Beckenbauer que no ganarás nada. Pero es que la suma de Messi más la mejor generación de blaugranas no es que ganase títulos, es que ganó TODOS los títulos posibles en una temporada y haciendo un fútbol que dejó legado. Luego con Setién de entrenador y Braithwaite, Dembelé, Sergi Roberto y demás medianías pues se comió un mojón como es lo normal.

Y hasta "viento a favor de la UEFA" he leido. Leer a un madridista escribir eso es como ver a cualquier político acusar a sus oponentes de corruptos mientras él tiene sus millones robados en las Islais Caimán. Por cierto de que me sonará eso de las Islas Caimán, cuando habré oido hablar de esas islas.....


----------



## Metamorfosis (14 Dic 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Una final Argentina vs Marruecos de las dos aficiones más ensordecedoras tiene que ser un espectáculo brutal unos cantando como locos y los otros silbando a más no poder.....de ahí sales loco de remate no hay otra jajajajaja!!
> Pozdrawiam



Por gente sin dudas sería la Final mas justa y merecida, otra cuestión es lo futbolístico. Ayer habían unos 40.000 argentinos, la mitad del estadio.


----------



## Feriri88 (14 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Yo voy con Marruecos. Son nuestros hermanos.
> 
> A los gabachos ni agua.



Y que hacemos con las armas reales francesas en nuestra bandera?
Como es que siendo nuestros hermanos cualquier español puede leer un periódico en francés y enterarse se lo que pone por encima pero sería imposible hacerlo con uno marroquí en árabe?
Como es que un español puede entrar y residir en Francia sin documentos y no en Marruecos?
Como es que compartimos moneda?
Por qué las españolas visten como las francesas y no como las moras?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Venga, a seguir apostando, pedorro.



Tu eres una mierda de persona. 

Follaaliados de mierda con su destruccion de soberanias nacionales y luego vas de racistita contento.

Si tuviera un hijo como tú, lo tiraba a la basura.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Dic 2022)

Vamos a ver, yo tambien me cago en la masoneria inglesa, la leyenda negra y en todas y cada una de la republiquetas masonas que nacieron y viven contra España por pura razón de ser. Argentina es Argentina porque es anti-España y masonica, si no seguiría siendo el Virreinato de la Plata. Són paises de mierda que solamente lo són porque dejaron de ser España. Su espíritu fundacional, sus esencias són ser antiespañoles, y sus almas negras y secretas son inglesas y masónicas. Me CAGO en Argentina con todas mis putas fuerzas y me limpio el culo con su bandera planchada en una logia, como todas las banderas de la antigua América española.

Pero dicho esto, dejando claro esto, aquí estamos hablando de fumbol, exclusivamente. Y no entiendo esa inquina desde el punto de vista deportivo, y menos futbolistico, porque a todo aquel que aprecie este deporte debe de reconocer lo evidente y palmario. Argentina es una potencia futbolística y nosotros NO, por muchas Champions que tenga el Real Mierdid.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (14 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Tu eres una mierda de persona.
> 
> Follaaliados de mierda con su destruccion de soberanias nacionales y luego vas de racistita contento.
> 
> Si tuviera un hijo como tú, lo tiraba a la basura.



¿Ya no haces viajes a Ucrania?

Antes ibas a buscar coños allí, hablabas maravillas de los chochos de pago ucranianos.

¿A qué cojones ibas en realidad?, justo después del maidan. Tú eres alguien de quien desconfiar mucho, detrás de tu nick hay mucha caca, nazi de pacotilla.

Si tan nazi eres deberías de haber estado con tus amigos de Azov en Mariupol, arrimando el hombro....


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (14 Dic 2022)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Antes veía a Francia como gran favorita ahora en cambio pienso que la albiceleste tiene las de ganar. Los veo centrados, muy metidos en el juego, muy conectados... Es verdad que Donatello puede hacer una locura de las suyas pero lo va a tener difícil.



Primero se tiene que clasificar *Africancia *y, personalmente, espero que no me fallen, quiero un europeo en la final, aunque sea de mentira.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Ya no haces viajes a Ucrania?
> 
> Antes ibas a buscar coños allí, hablabas maravillas de los chochos de pago ucranianos.



El que va de putas, y lo has declarado en el foro, eres tú.

Así que no proyectes, hijo de la gran puta




Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿A qué cojones ibas en realidad?, justo después del maidan. Tú eres alguien de quien desconfiar mucho, detrás de tu nick hay mucha caca, nazi de pacotilla.
> 
> Si tan nazi eres deberías de haber estado con tus amigos de Azov en Mariupol, arrimando el hombro....



Si según tú soy nazi, ¿por qué iba a ir a una guerra por un país que preside un judío?

Eres imbécil hasta para eso.


----------



## fred (14 Dic 2022)

Un argentino cabal,no me lo esperaba y menos de este.








Cappa: "Messi tiene la quinta corona del fútbol mundial"


El entrenador argentino Ángel Cappa ha atendido a la llamada de Radio MARCA para contar en El Programa de Ortega cómo se siente después de que su selección, la de Argentina, haya a




www.marca.com




*¿Messi el mejor de la historia?* "Me parece una exageración porque seguramente Scaloni no vio jugar a Cruyff, a Di Stéfano y más jugadores. No se puede decir eso porque uno tiene una visión limitada. Que es el mejor de este momento y de esta generación no tengo dudas, pero de la historia. No, la historia es muy grande y muy amplia".


----------



## The Replicant (14 Dic 2022)

cuando ignoras a todos los argensimios y follamessis te queda un hilo la mar de apañado

taluecs


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> la verdad duele, lo siento si te he hecho daño, paquito



No duele, de hecho tengo un sistema para que estas cosas no me molesten.

1 - Si gana Argentina, ganan los blancos. Me alegraré.
2 - Si gana Argentina, podré reirme de los del barsa diciendo que ahora sus títulos son de otro equipo.
3 - Si gana Argentina, pierde Francia. Me alegraré. 
4 - Si gana Francia, MUCHAS RISAS. Otro fracaso del enano de mierda.

Ya que el fútbol está amañado, lo uso a conveniencia, que la vida es corta y bastante tengo con lo mío.
Que gana el Madrid? SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
Que pierde el Madrid? Que se jodan por llenar el equipo de macaco.
Que gana la SELECCIÓN ESPAÑOLA? Me pego toda la fiesta y veo rabiar a los antiespañoles.
Que hace el ridículo cómo siempre? La culpa es del barsa y de sus mierdas de jugadores que juegan por decreto.

Si soy un forofo, soy el TURBO-FOROFO 2.0. 

Ahora, si gana Marruecos, sí que me cagaría en la puta. Mi sistema no es infalible por desgracia.

PD: Paquito??? Ojalá me llamase paquito y no la mierda de nombre que tengo.


----------



## Th89 (14 Dic 2022)

La sensación de hartazgo que me producen no se puede medir, es que ni me planteo abrir la web de un diario deportivo, porque serán todo comidas de rabo al hormonado y su clan de leñeros.

Miedo me da como ganen la final, si ya son insoportables los argentinos, habrá que añadir que la culerada hará la victoria como suya


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (14 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo no digo ná, pero alguien se va a poner la tercera estrellita en el escudo en este mundial...
> 
> Y mientras en España equipos como el Real Podrido, con el mafioso masón al frente, jodiendo el futbol de su país y su selección. Porque uno de los culpables principales de tener una mierda selección es Florenmafias y su equipo de mercenarios y negrazos extranjeros. Otro es el Mierdalona, el equipo politizado y sostenido con dinero público, el cual no le va a la zaga en destrozar canteras, especular con los chavales e importar negros y moros paquetes a saco, los cuales les quitan el puesto y les joden las carreras a chavales españoles que podrian proyectarse y hacerse buenos peloteros.
> España es un retrete en muchas cosas hoy día, y el fumbol es una de ellas. Vosotros a seguir apostando en codere, venga, que de furbo ni puta idea.



Pues en baloncesto no te lo puedes imaginar ... se trae a un tío hecho de cualquier lado y no se da ni un minuto a chavales que, en algunos casos, acaban en buenos equipos europeos. Ejemplo Juan Núñez.


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (14 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Primero se tiene que clasificar *Africancia *y, personalmente, espero que no me fallen, quiero un europeo en la final, aunque sea de mentira.



Desde luego, no descarto la sorpresa, cuando un equipo está tan metido en su papel como Marruecos puede lograr cosas...solo digo que si antes ponía a Francia como máxima favorita ahora la balanza se inclina para el lado argentino.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (14 Dic 2022)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Desde luego, no descarto la sorpresa, cuando un equipo está tan metido en su papel como Marruecos puede lograr cosas...solo digo que si antes ponía a Francia como máxima favorita ahora la balanza se inclina para el lado argentino.



No me jodas macho ... lo que nos faltaba.

Vive la *Gabacholand*!!!!!


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El que va de putas, y lo has declarado en el foro, eres tú.
> 
> Así que no proyectes, hijo de la gran puta
> 
> ...



Claro, los de Azov no son nazis, Bandera era un despistado que no sabía en realidad lo que era...claro.

Deberías de haber ido allí a que los muchachos de Kadyrov te dieran los buenos días, tu mierda de vida habría cobrado sentido.


----------



## The Replicant (14 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> La sensación de hartazgo que me producen no se puede medir, es que ni me planteo abrir la web de un diario deportivo, porque serán todo comidas de rabo al hormonado y su clan de leñeros.
> 
> Miedo me da como ganen la final, si ya son insoportables los argentinos, habrá que añadir que la culerada hará la victoria como suya



+1

para ganar la final van a necesitar más de un penaltito inventado, pero es que les da igual, van a calzón quitado

Mbappe que se prepare porque le van a coser a patadas con total impunidad, va a ser un espectáculo dantesco


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (14 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No me jodas macho ... lo que nos faltaba.
> 
> Vive la *Gabacholand*!!!!!



Ya he dicho en otro post que muy a mi pesar prefiero que gane Francia pero ahora mismo no lo veo. Espero equivocarme.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2022)

*Tiene a toda Argentina llorando: las palabras de esta periodista a Messi y su cara al escucharlas*

Sofía Martínez Mateo, periodista argentina, quiso agradecer a Messi lo que hizo por su país clasificándolo para la final del Mundial.


----------



## Manero (14 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Hoy todos con los mamadous franceses. Si Marruecos llegara a la final seguro que pagarían la novatada, y no podemos consentir que Mierdonel Mensi, el jugador más beneficiado de la historia por todos los estamentos futbolísticos y arbitrales desde que se puso dos botas de fútbol, levante esa Copa. Ese pufo no está entre los cinco mejores de todos los tiempos ni de coña.
> 
> PD Y mira que me da asco la rata francesa del PSG, pero le prefiero a la rata argentina.



Imagina hasta donde llega el dolor que Messi ha causado al madridismo durante 15 larguísimos años de dominio del fútbol mundial vistiendo la camiseta del Barcelona, que en su dia os tuvisteis que arrojar a los brazos de un enfermo de egocentrismo como la gitanilla de Madeira para intentar compensarlo.

Y fijate si aún tenéis el rabo de Messi atravesado que ahora sois capaces de abrazar a un tipo como Mbappé que os ridiculizó el pasado verano y que se reía también a carcajadas mientras la afición del PSG cantaba aquello de "puta Real Madrid" durante la fiesta de su renovación. Os vais a bajar los pantalones ante ese personaje follador de shemales solo para evitar el dolor tan profundo que le supondría al madridismo ver a Messi alzando la Copa del Mundo y ser reconocido como el mejor jugador de todos los tiempos.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Toda la gentuza insultando a Casillas por una simple opinión futbolística,

con esta gente no hay debate, son simios.


----------



## Manero (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Toda la gentuza insultando a Casillas por una simple opinión futbolística,
> 
> con esta gente no hay debate, son simios.



Es tan grande la lista de motivos por los que insultar a Casillas que a saber a cual te refieres.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Vamos hermanos magrebíes!!!!! 

Todos juntos!!!!!!!

Justicia magrebie !!!!!!!!


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> No es fácil ser madridista en este Mundial. Se han cambiado de nacionalidad por lo menos 6 veces mientras dicen que son muy españoles



Lo que debe ser difícil es ser del brasa. 

- Ridículo anual en Europa (ahora bianual, champions y europa league)
- El club es un puticlub al servicio de la ideología más gay y penosa (el idependentismo catalá)
- Echan mano del equipo de baloncesto cuando les va mal, llegando a vanagloriarse del equipo fememino (JAJAJAJJAJAJAJ) en los últimos años ya que ni el de baloncesto gana cosas.
- Tuvieron que armar "el mejor equipo de la historia" para ganar champions. Luego el REAL MADRID "jugando a nada" ganó más champions que ese barsa.
- Afirman que el mejor jugador de su historia es un enano hormonado sin carisma, mala persona que se caga encima en las grandes citas.
- Tienen tanta devoción por dicho enano que ,pese a que lleva 2 años fuera del equipo y sigue esquilmando las ya de por sí pobres arcas del club, celebran como propio el mundial de Argentina. Equipo donde creo que no juega nadie del Barcelona.
- Este último punto se complementa con el del equipo de pivas, ya que para ellos ahora sus títulos son cosas cómo: MESSI, el premio ese que le dieron a Gavi, el premio ese de Elchedowski por la temporada pasada que no estaba en Barcelona y el balón de oro a la bollera aquella que le saca 2 cuerpos a vuestro messias. 
- El año pasado fueron del PSG, del Chelsea, del City y del Liverpool. Les salió todo mal.
- En un acto colectivo que parece sacado de un libro de chistes de catalanes, los socis y demás fauna catalufa, vendieron las entradas de un partido de Europa League (LA PELA ES LA PELA) a seguidores del Frankfurt, que llenaron el campo con sus camisetas BLANCAS haciendo que el camp nou pareciese el BERNABÉU, pudiendo causar estragos en su mierda de ciudad al provocar la llegada de 40000 alemanes borrachos.
- Te dicen, fingiendo que están orgullosos, o eso quiero pensar, que metieron a 91000 degenerados en un partido de pivas que regalaban las entradas. Esto tiene gracia, si, atendiendo al punto anterior, vemos que dejaron a su equipo, el de verdad, cuando los necesitaban.


Podría seguir así todo el día, pero tengo que terminar una cosa del curro.


----------



## chomin (14 Dic 2022)

Modric: "Ojalá Messi gane el Mundial de Qatar, es el mejor de la historia" | Argentina - Croacia


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Ya he dicho en otro post que muy a mi pesar prefiero que gane Francia pero ahora mismo no lo veo. Espero equivocarme.



Si se clasifica para la final, puede ganar Francia, pero te digo una cosa, tendría que jugar mejor que contra Inglaterra, lo de desentenderse tanto tiempo del partido esperando que al final la enganchen y la lien parda pollito el embapao o el otro *no* va a funcionar siempre, Argentina también va con la suerte de cara.
No creo que a Argentina le convenga un partido parado, mejor es salir con mucha intención y marcar en el primer cuarto del partido, si en una final sales especulando y en una arrancada te follan es cuando te quedas con cara de gilipollas y pensando si no deberías haber sido más valiente. Así que espero que el partido sea entretenido.
Ahora mismo lo veo un 60% Argentina contra un 40% Francia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Déjate contagiar por el espíritu magrebíe!!!! 

*#EnjoyMagrebie*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Modric: "Ojalá Messi gane el Mundial de Qatar, es el mejor de la historia" | Argentina - Croacia



A Modric le queremos por su valía futbolística, no por sus opiniones.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Es tan grande la lista de motivos por los que insultar a Casillas que a saber a cual te refieres.



Lo insultan por decir que el portero tenía los pies clavados en el suelo,

lo cual es verdad mirando el vídeo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

*#ElPartidoDeNuestrasVidas 
#TeamMagrebie 
#MohamedVInosguia *


----------



## chomin (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A Modric le queremos por su valía futbolística, no por sus opiniones.



Jojo ahora es un retrasado no un tipo sensato. 

Que serio contestas obi eso ya no te hace gracia? jojo


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Imagina hasta donde llega el dolor que Messi ha causado al madridismo durante 15 larguísimos años de dominio del fútbol mundial vistiendo la camiseta del Barcelona, que en su dia os tuvisteis que arrojar a los brazos de un enfermo de egocentrismo como la gitanilla de Madeira para intentar compensarlo.
> 
> Y fijate si aún tenéis el rabo de Messi atravesado que ahora sois capaces de abrazar a un tipo como Mbappé que os ridiculizó el pasado verano y que se reía también a carcajadas mientras la afición del PSG cantaba aquello de "puta Real Madrid" durante la fiesta de su renovación. Os vais a bajar los pantalones ante ese personaje follador de shemales solo para evitar el dolor tan profundo que le supondría al madridismo ver a Messi alzando la Copa del Mundo y ser reconocido como el mejor jugador de todos los tiempos.



De esos 15 que dices, habría que quitar los 6 últimos donde el brasa se ha arrastrado. Y los 2 o 3 primeros. O sea que de 15 nada 6 o 7 como mucho.
Y no sé donde ves que se agarren a Mbappe. No quieren que gane Mbappe, quieren que pierda Argentina. Para eso vale con un gol de Macaco Chuamení. O de Varane, ex jugador del Madrid que ha ganado LAS MISMAS CHAMPIONS QUE MESSI.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Dic 2022)

Os imagináis a la peña del Madrid haciendo suyos los triunfos de Francia por Varane????
RECORDEMOS QUE VARANE HA GANADO LAS MISMAS CHAMPIONS QUE MESSI.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Lo insultan por decir que el portero tenía los pies clavados en el suelo,
> 
> lo cual es verdad mirando el vídeo.



Son tan idiotas que hasta hacen listo e imparcial al puto casillas topo antimadridista


----------



## Vikingo2016 (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Subnormales argentinos haciendo el subnormal argentino.


----------



## Nico (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Puede que haya muerto alguien, puede que tal vez algún aplastamiento, aún siguen en peligro, pero no importa, hacemos el gesto ese de las manos para adorar al messias





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



===

ahora son campeones mundiales *del premio darwin*.   
brutal.


----------



## kronopio (14 Dic 2022)

GT5 dijo:


> Si Lelo Missing gana el mundial se va a convertir oficialmente en el mejor jugador de la historia, porque entre otras cosas sus haters le sacaban de ese escalón por ese motivo.
> 
> Y el puto enano repelotudo subnormal no tiene grandeza por espectacularidad, no destaca en nada realmente. Goles de mover la pelota entre los dos pies pasando entre 4 del Racing y cosas así facilitas, no tiene más.
> 
> ...



No creo que sea el mejor de la historia y en cuanto a plasticidad Maradona era más bonito de ver y más carismático.Pero decir que no recuerdas golazos de Messi,que hace cosas facilitas,que no ha marcado en finales ...Hay un término medio entre esas dos posturas.
Se nota inquina personal en esos juicios si te gusta el fútbol.En esa comparación artificial con CR ,que en definitiva se convirtió en una lucha por records goleadores,la diferencia entre los dos es cualitativa en cuanto a dificultad de los goles y que Messi tenía la capacidad de bajarte a trescuartos a pedir el balón y a generar,como el mediapunta de toda la vida.No me creo que hayas revisado goles de Messi y en una gran parte de ellos no hayas mascullado,"que buena era el cabrón" porque tiene goles maradonianos,vaselinas,de falta,combinando, que hasta el más hater reconocería. Precisamente lo que no tiene son muchos goles de empujarla.

Hay cosas de Messi que no me gustan,empezando porque lleva 5 años o más jugando andando y vive de las cuatro jugadas que es capaz de hacer, es feo verle deambular en el campo y mediáticamente se le infla (aquí contribuye la mediocridad que rodea el fúrbol hoy en día) pero que los diez primeros años de Messi son brutales no puede haber duda alguna.


----------



## Phoenician (14 Dic 2022)

ARRIBA los ánimos, compañeros ESPAÑOLES DE VERDAD, ahora que Modric no puede ganar el mundial hay que ser inteligentes y para ser felices buscar siempre el lado positivo:

A ver si esta tarde los moros se emplean a fondo y lesionan a Dembelé, Grizmann, Mbape y Giroud, de forma que al cabronazo de Deschamps no le quede más remedio que llamar a Benzemá para la final.

Si a pesar de lesionar a 4 no les expulsan y pasan los moros, habrá que ir con ellos por el madrileño y madridista Achraf, y en agradecimiento a los marroquíes que nos hicieron ganar en el 36... Los subcampeones y españoles de mentira zurdos que se vayan atpc.

Si lamentablemente gana Argentina la final... me alegraré por Marcelo Gullo, autor de MADRE PATRIA y NADA POR LO QUE PEDIR PERDÓN... Marcelo uno di noi! 

A Messi y resto de zurdos hambrentinos... Qué les sigan dando por el culo... Jajajajajaja!


----------



## chomin (14 Dic 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> ARRIBA los ánimos, compañeros ESPAÑOLES DE VERDAD, ahora que Modric no puede ganar el mundial hay que ser inteligentes y para ser felices buscar siempre el lado positivo:
> 
> A ver si esta tarde los moros se emplean a fondo y lesionan a Dembelé, Grizmann, Mbape y Giroud, de forma que al cabronazo de Deschamps no le quede más remedio que llamar a Benzemá para la final.
> 
> ...



Si gana Argentina alégrate por el madridista Modric, ya que estará contento porque quiere que Messi como mejor jugador de la historia gane el mundial.


----------



## Feriri88 (14 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>




Aprende El Jueves a ser satírico y jugarse la vida

Francia sigue siendo la puta luz de Europa. La libertad por encima de todo


----------



## Feriri88 (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *#ElPartidoDeNuestrasVidas
> #TeamMagrebie
> #MohamedVInosguia *




Maricon VI tiene una lista de jugadores que le han gustado para su haren


----------



## Feriri88 (14 Dic 2022)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Desde luego, no descarto la sorpresa, cuando un equipo está tan metido en su papel como Marruecos puede lograr cosas...solo digo que si antes ponía a Francia como máxima favorita ahora la balanza se inclina para el lado argentino.




Marruecos se presentaba como representante del tercer mundo en la final

No, ya está Argentina


----------



## Feriri88 (14 Dic 2022)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Ya he dicho en otro post que muy a mi pesar prefiero que gane Francia pero ahora mismo no lo veo. Espero equivocarme.




Pensaba que decías que no pasaría contra Mororruecos


----------



## Phoenician (14 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Si gana Argentina alégrate por el madridista Modric, ya que estará contento porque quiere que Messi como mejor jugador de la historia gane el mundial.



No. Me alegraré por Marcelo Gullo y Agustín Laje. 

A los zurdos del mundo que os sigan dando por el culo las élites como han hecho toda la vida... Jajajaja!


----------



## Feriri88 (14 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Si se clasifica para la final, puede ganar Francia, pero te digo una cosa, tendría que jugar mejor que contra Inglaterra, lo de desentenderse tanto tiempo del partido esperando que al final la enganchen y la lien parda pollito el embapao o el otro *no* va a funcionar siempre, Argentina también va con la suerte de cara.
> No creo que a Argentina le convenga un partido parado, mejor es salir con mucha intención y marcar en el primer cuarto del partido, si en una final sales especulando y en una arrancada te follan es cuando te quedas con cara de gilipollas y pensando si no deberías haber sido más valiente. Así que espero que el partido sea entretenido.
> Ahora mismo lo veo un 60% Argentina contra un 40% Francia




Espera que aún tenemos Ala es Grande en la final


----------



## Patatas bravas (14 Dic 2022)

Como han manchado este hilo los madridistas en los últimos días .


----------



## Phoenician (14 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Como han manchado este hilo los madridistas en los últimos días .



Al contrario. Lo hemos limpiado de mierda y odiosas manchas de salsa brava. Jajajaja!!!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Espera que aún tenemos Ala es Grande en la final



estoy seguro que Ala sí, pero Dios no lo quiera


----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2022)

Un regalito:

El gol de Arabia Saudi a Bélgica (Min 12:59), madre mia... que lo de ayer de Messi fue un golazo dicen. 



Sorprende la de huecazos que había. Claro, hoy en día está todo trabajadísimo para que no los haya. Este fútbol era mucho más "inocente".


----------



## ravenare (14 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Hoy todos con los mamadous franceses. Si Marruecos llegara a la final seguro que pagarían la novatada, y no podemos consentir que Mierdonel Mensi, el jugador más beneficiado de la historia por todos los estamentos futbolísticos y arbitrales desde que se puso dos botas de fútbol, levante esa Copa. Ese pufo no está entre los cinco mejores de todos los tiempos ni de coña.
> 
> PD Y mira que me da asco la rata francesa del PSG, pero le prefiero a la rata argentina.



Ejemplo de Mandril tipo. Resentido con Leo después de una década. Prefiere apoyar a un negro que se ha reído de su club recientemente.

Deserves a banana. True Mandril.


----------



## ArturoB (14 Dic 2022)

Todo el mundo idolatrando a Messi diciendo "gol del mundial" el de ayer, pero si ha sido un gol super normalito los habrá marcado mejores...es que NECESITAN idolatrar a ese tio como sea.


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> 2 cuestiones, 2:
> 
> - ¿Por qué lo echásteis del FCB?
> 
> - ¿Por qué apoyáis a un jugador del PSG jugando con la selección Argentina?



Jojojojo


----------



## Manero (14 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> De esos 15 que dices, habría que quitar los 6 últimos donde el brasa se ha arrastrado. Y los 2 o 3 primeros. O sea que de 15 nada 6 o 7 como mucho.
> Y no sé donde ves que se agarren a Mbappe. No quieren que gane Mbappe, quieren que pierda Argentina. Para eso vale con un gol de Macaco Chuamení. O de Varane, ex jugador del Madrid que ha ganado LAS MISMAS CHAMPIONS QUE MESSI.



Ese Barça que según tu se arrastraba aún era capaz de ganar las ligas con Valverde, fueron solo sus 2 últimas temporadas con Setién y Koeman donde realmente llegó el bajón de Messi y del equipo. Y te recuerdo que en su primera temporada en el primer equipo Messi ya ganó la Champions de Rijkaard aunque no fué titular en la final.

Y si gana Francia el Mundial no te engañes, por mucho que sea cualquier otro jugador el que marque el gol decisivo ese triunfo será recordado como el de la Francia de Mbappé. Solo una gran sorpresa de Marruecos esta noche puede evitar al madridismo tener que elegir entre ver triunfar a Messi o a Mbappé.


----------



## ravenare (14 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Modric: "Ojalá Messi gane el Mundial de Qatar, es el mejor de la historia" | Argentina - Croacia



Lukita que dice compare. Esta chocheando como una vieha o que hase?
Mandril y nada más.Entiendes lukita?


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Tu eres una mierda de persona.
> 
> Follaaliados de mierda con su destruccion de soberanias nacionales y luego vas de racistita contento.
> 
> Si tuviera un hijo como tú, lo tiraba a la basura.



Jojojojojo


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Imagina hasta donde llega el dolor que Messi ha causado al madridismo durante 15 larguísimos años de dominio del fútbol mundial vistiendo la camiseta del Barcelona, que en su dia os tuvisteis que arrojar a los brazos de un enfermo de egocentrismo como la gitanilla de Madeira para intentar compensarlo.
> 
> Y fijate si aún tenéis el rabo de Messi atravesado que ahora sois capaces de abrazar a un tipo como Mbappé que os ridiculizó el pasado verano y que se reía también a carcajadas mientras la afición del PSG cantaba aquello de "puta Real Madrid" durante la fiesta de su renovación. Os vais a bajar los pantalones ante ese personaje follador de shemales solo para evitar el dolor tan profundo que le supondría al madridismo ver a Messi alzando la Copa del Mundo y ser reconocido como el mejor jugador de todos los tiempos.



No es por Messi 
es por la farsa


----------



## ravenare (14 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> No es por Messi
> es por la farsa



Pero no era que Messi es del PSG?
Os humilló tantas veces con el FCB que aún no lo habéis superado. Se dice y no pasa nada.


----------



## Recio (14 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



jojojo, friker casillas haciendo el ridículo de nuevo


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Recio dijo:


> jojojo



Mira el vídeo, tiene los pies en el suelo,

esa toma es después de arrollarlo.


----------



## Recio (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Mira el vídeo, tiene los pies en el suelo,
> 
> esa toma es después de arrollarlo.



si si arrolladísimo se le ve, el portero se ve aplastado como si un panzer le hubiese pasado por encima


----------



## Manero (14 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Como han manchado este hilo los madridistas en los últimos días .



Está siendo un Mundial complicado para los madridistas y andan alterados. Han tenido primero que sufrir a Luís Enrique, y luego han visto como iban cayendo una tras otra sus selecciones favoritas como la Portugal de Cristiano, el Brasil de Vinicius y la Croacia de Modric. Y en cambio deben sufrir ver a Argentina en la final y a Messi a punto de coronarse como mejor jugador de la historia.

Ahora para evitar esa catástrofe están en manos de los amegos y de una Francia que no ha querido repescar a Benzema a pesar de su recuperación.


----------



## Manero (14 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> No es por Messi
> es por la farsa



Si fuera por eso que dices, entonces por qué hay tanto madridista angustiado por ver a Messi ganar el Mundial. Al no ser ya culé eso no os debería afectar.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2022)

*Te irá mejor en Instagram jaja*


----------



## petro6 (14 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Ejemplo de Mandril tipo. Resentido con Leo después de una década. Prefiere apoyar a un negro que se ha reído de su club recientemente.
> 
> Deserves a banana. True Mandril.



Qué mirás ,bobo...andá paishá...


----------



## petro6 (14 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Imagina hasta donde llega el dolor que Messi ha causado al madridismo durante 15 larguísimos años de dominio del fútbol mundial vistiendo la camiseta del Barcelona, que en su dia os tuvisteis que arrojar a los brazos de un enfermo de egocentrismo como la gitanilla de Madeira para intentar compensarlo.
> 
> Y fijate si aún tenéis el rabo de Messi atravesado que ahora sois capaces de abrazar a un tipo como Mbappé que os ridiculizó el pasado verano y que se reía también a carcajadas mientras la afición del PSG cantaba aquello de "puta Real Madrid" durante la fiesta de su renovación. Os vais a bajar los pantalones ante ese personaje follador de shemales solo para evitar el dolor tan profundo que le supondría al madridismo ver a Messi alzando la Copa del Mundo y ser reconocido como el mejor jugador de todos los tiempos.



Pero si os sacamos más champions que nunca, alma de Dios..y os ha dejado a un pie de que os compre un mojamé o un narizota

JAJAJAJA


----------



## ravenare (14 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Qué mirás ,bobo...andá paishá...



Imitando al GOAT?

Toma un plátano para merendar. Te lo has ganado. Pero ese acento de Vallecas hay que disimularlo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Dic 2022)

Modric: "Ojalá Messi gane el Mundial de Qatar, es el mejor de la historia" | Argentina - Croacia

...de la historia del farsa y con dudas : Ronaldo , Ronaldinho , ....


El mierda de modric confirma lo que ya muchos sospechabamos al ver el partido anoche : que croacia y el mismo modric se vendieron a argentina y a los jeques : el trotar de croacia en el campo era mas que evidente

por si no fuera suficiente : los jeques organizadores del mundial diciendo que quieren que gane argentina y messi el mundial , la fifa en sus cuentas oficiales animando a argentina y a messi , los arbitrajes a favor incluidos penaltis inventados ,

ahora sale modric diciendo que quiere que argentina y messi ganen el mundial y que messi es el mejor ¡¡¡¡de la historia!!!!

ya no engañais a nadie y menos tu : modric de mierda (y soy madridista , pero no borrego fanatico)

PD: un motivo mas para que modric salga YA del Madrid (además de por viejo)



+PD : el que llegue a la final , francia o marruecos , apuesto a que no hacen nada contra argentina


----------



## Phoenician (14 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> No duele, de hecho tengo un sistema para que estas cosas no me molesten.
> 
> 1 - Si gana Argentina, ganan los blancos. Me alegraré.
> 2 - Si gana Argentina, podré reirme de los del barsa diciendo que ahora sus títulos son de otro equipo.
> ...



Muy de acuerdo con tu filosofía hay que ser inteligentes y para ser feliz buscar siempre el lado positivo:

Si gana Francia felices por Benzemá, Camavinga y Tchuameni

Si ganan los moros, felices por el madrileño y madridista Achraf, y en agradecimiento a los marroquíes que nos hicieron ganar en el 36... Los subcampeones y españoles de mentira zurdos que se vayan atpc.

Si lamentablemente gana Argentina la final... me alegraré por Marcelo Gullo, autor de MADRE PATRIA y NADA POR LO QUE PEDIR PERDÓN... Marcelo uno di noi!

A Messi y resto de zurdos hambrentinos... Qué les sigan dando por el culo... Jajajajajaja!


----------



## petro6 (14 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Imitando al GOAT?
> 
> Toma un plátano para merendar. Te lo has ganado. Pero ese acento de Vallecas hay que disimularlo.



¿Ahora tenéis una cabra de mascota?..xdxdxd


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2022)

*Argentina le devolvió a Croacia los 3 goles de 2018*


----------



## Sir Connor (14 Dic 2022)

Dicen que Modric y Benzema se retiran , que no pueden con las botas..... el Madrid tendra que contratar negros y moros nuevos....ya que españoles no la saben meter


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Recio dijo:


> si si arrolladísimo se le ve, el portero se ve aplastado como si un panzer le hubiese pasado por encima



El vídeo es claro, dos pies en el suelo,

es un hecho.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (14 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> No es por Messi
> es por la farsa



Es por MESSI, claro que sí. Y por el pánico a que una selección 'tercermundista' llegue a tener dos mundiales más que nosotros y nos joda la esperanza de alcanzarlos. Y agradeced que el entrenador no es Guardiola, porque ya tendríais que comprar bilis extra en aliexpress.


----------



## JAGGER (14 Dic 2022)

Cómo le duele la cola a los del Madriz.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El vídeo es claro, dos pies en el suelo,
> 
> es un hecho.



El frame a frame es claro, dos pies en el suelo cuando el argentino chuta, pierna extendida y en el aire cuando el balón ya lo ha superado. Cuando siente el contacto, hace el paripé de apartarse con gesto de dolor. Muchísimo más claro que los que os pitan cada domingo en liga, guarros.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2022)

*Penaleo y su premio que le regalan todos los partidos*


----------



## Cormac (14 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Creo que a Messi en cualquier otro club español no le hubieran autorizado el tratamiento hormonal. En principio sólo es aceptable en casos muy graves de enanismo. Es una historia bastante parecida a la de Lance Armstrong.
> 
> Siendo muy bueno pero sin potencia de disparo, de carrera, de cambio de ritmo pues hubiera sido un Iniesta.



Mi primo recibió tratamiento hormonal. No crecía y fue mi madre la que se lo dijo a mis tíos. Alcanzó una altura normal. 1'80 que debía ser para lo que estaba predestinado. 
Fue mucho antes que lo de Messi y se lo pagó la Seguridad Social. 
No se le dieron especialmente bien los deportes.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> El frame a frame es claro, dos pies en el suelo cuando el argentino chuta, pierna extendida y en el aire cuando el balón ya lo ha superado. Cuando siente el contacto, hace el paripé de apartarse con gesto de dolor. Muchísimo más claro que los que os pitan cada domingo en liga, guarros.



Vaya, eres rojo subnormal y también follapanchos,

doble tara.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (14 Dic 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo con tu filosofía hay que ser inteligentes y para ser feliz buscar siempre el lado positivo:
> 
> Si gana Francia felices por Benzemá, Camavinga y Tchuameni
> 
> ...



De acuerdo con la filosofía nazional-fascio-madridista, el ñordo siempre gana, nunca pierde, si eso como mucho empata, y si no queda más remedio que perder, intenta por todos los medios enmierdar al vencedor y su victoria. Y por supuesto, cuando se le jode el carro, va saltando a carro ajeno para apropiarse de triunfos que no son suyos y poder fardar de éxitos. Es muy complicado currárselo para dar más asco que vosotros.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Vaya, eres rojo subnormal y también follapanchos,
> 
> doble tara.



A mí me comes los huevos por detrás. Y los argentinos no son panchos, si eso, son sudacas.
No me he follado a ninguno, pero si me dices cerca de qué carretera vives, te digo el porcentaje de posibilidades que tengo de haber corrido el riesgo de pillar alguna ETS con tu madre.


----------



## 11kjuan (14 Dic 2022)

Me encanta que en este hilo se mencione al real Madrid. El mejor equipo de la historia y del mundo.

No olvidemos que este año España con medio equipo del Barcelona no hemos pasado de Octavos.

En fin la propaganda del régimen no lo dirá.

Vendrán algunos a decir que si mandriles, que si tal que si pascual, que si Franco.


----------



## FROM HELL (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Mira el vídeo, tiene los pies en el suelo,
> 
> esa toma es después de arrollarlo.



Pero si es que no se necesitan repeticiones. Se vio clarisimo en directo. 

Lo ha pitado porque es Messi-Qatar y ya esta.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (14 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Me encanta que en este hilo se mencioné al real Madrid. El mejor equipo de la historia y del mundo.
> 
> No olvidemos que este año España con medio equipo del Barcelona no hemos pasado de Octavos.



En Rusia con una selección BIEN, campeones, di que sí.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> A mí me comes los huevos por detrás. Y los argentinos no son panchos, si eso, son sudacas.
> No me he follado a ninguno, pero si me dices cerca de qué carretera vives, te digo el porcentaje de posibilidades que tengo de haber corrido el riesgo de pillar alguna peste con tu madre.



Rojo subnormal amante de basura como Echenique  

Das asco tanto a los españoles como a esos sudacas,

A pastar escoria.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Lo que debe ser difícil es ser del brasa.
> 
> - Ridículo anual en Europa (ahora bianual, champions y europa league)
> - El club es un puticlub al servicio de la ideología más gay y penosa (el idependentismo catalá)
> ...



Hostias, este mensaje es para ponerlo en el meme ese de "déjalo que ya está muerto". Mis dies


----------



## el ruinas II (14 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Modric: "Ojalá Messi gane el Mundial de Qatar, es el mejor de la historia" | Argentina - Croacia
> 
> ...de la historia del farsa y con dudas : Ronaldo , Ronaldinho , ....
> 
> ...



si comparas como salieron los croatas contra brasil y contra argentina queda claro que a estos los han untado para que se dejaran ganar. Puede ser que el jeque le pagara directamente a los jugadores, o bien que lo hicieran a traves de la federacion, pero algo esta claro, croacia no salio a ganar a argentina. Croacia dio un poco de asco-pena, parecia que les podian meter media docena de goles a poco que apretaran los boludos, este tongazo de mundial ya no engaña a nadie. Yo creo que el plan era que hoy marruecos elimine a francia pero va a dar tanto cante que dejaran a los gabachos llegar a la final donde se dejaran ganar por el enano trisomico


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (14 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Como han manchado este hilo los madridistas en los últimos días .



Son como las ratas, a la que dejas algo abierto, te lo encuentras todo mordido, meado y cagado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Subnormales argentinos haciendo el subnormal argentino.



En realidad si cambias la TV por un búfalo y la camiseta de argentina por unas flechas...


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2022)

*Lo que pasó en esos 16 años es historia del fútbol*


----------



## 11kjuan (14 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Son como las ratas, a la que dejas algo abierto, te lo encuentras todo mordido, meado y cagado.



No llores colega y disfruta del único equipo español que merece la pena ver.

Otros son flor de un día


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Jojo ahora es un retrasado no un tipo sensato.
> 
> Que serio contestas obi eso ya no te hace gracia? jojo




Déjate de historias, coge tu estelada y vamos a la calle a bancar por Marruecos!!!!!


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> *amante de basura*



Bueno, tío, a veces cuando voy a alguna feria agrícola y me dan cosquillas en la tranca puedo caer a pagar un polvo barato con cracos del tipo de tu vieja, pero es esporádico y con doble condón, ya sería mala suerte. 

Será basura, vale, tú la conocerás mejor que yo, pero a cuatro patas todas ganan bastante.


----------



## Manero (14 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Pero si os sacamos más champions que nunca, alma de Dios..y os ha dejado a un pie de que os compre un mojamé o un narizota
> 
> JAJAJAJA



Me alegro que uses la racionalización para intentar superar el trauma que ha provocado Messi en el madridismo.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Déjate de historias, coge tu estelada y vamos a la calle a bancar por Marruecos!!!!!



Que ambiente hay hoy por Ramblas ?


----------



## petro6 (14 Dic 2022)

A falta de títulos, los culerdos le siguen comiendo el ojete al principal causante de que estén a punto de convertirse en la putita del moro o del narizota de turno..

Sóis grandes, no cambiéis..¡¡¡

JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (14 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No llores colega y disfruta del único equipo español que merece la pena ver.
> 
> Otros son flor de un día



Ya, al principio tiene el morbo de asombrarse de ver cómo los del pito tienen los cinco sentidos activos para vuestros piscinazos y luego para ver las bofetadas a mano abierta de Carvajal parecen vendedores de la ONCE, los lloros de Butragueño, etc., pero el Madrid es como El Chiringuito, lo ves cuatro veces y el guion se te empieza a hacer un poco cansino.


----------



## el ruinas II (14 Dic 2022)

iba a meter 100 euros a que argentina gana el mundial, pero ya se paga a 1,6, ¡que se vayan a tomar por el culo! por putos 60 euros ni apuesto. Todo el que es medianamente espabilado ya se ha dado cuenta del tocomocho que es este mundial, el viernes no creo que pase de 1,2 la cotizacion de una victoria de los boludos,


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que ambiente hay hoy por Ramblas ?



No te lo puedes ni imaginar ministro, esto es demasiado incluso para mí, he quedado con el filetes @filets porque han instalado pantallas gigantes por toda catalunya entre ellas el Spotify estadi, y allí que vamos .

Ala es grande compañeros!!!


----------



## LMLights (14 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Maricon VI tiene una lista de jugadores que le han gustado para su haren



Ya se han ofrecido. HAS DE SABER que TODO súbdito marroquín TIENE QUE PONER EL CULO EN POMPA, eso si en dirección a la Meca.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Bueno, tío, a veces cuando voy a alguna feria agrícola y me dan cosquillas en la tranca puedo caer a pagar un polvo barato con cracos del tipo de tu vieja, pero es esporádico y con doble condón, ya sería mala suerte.
> 
> Será basura, vale, tú la conocerás mejor que yo, pero a cuatro patas todas ganan bastante.



Ya veo que eres monguer o posiblemente tienes 15 años,

es sabido de sobra que las mugrosas rojazas no tienen muy buena higiene,

estarás acostumbrado a ver eso en tu familia y amistades,

el hilo no va de tus idioteces de escoria bolchevique, claramente vienes a ensuciar el hilo,

así que no te contesto más,

saludos a tu puta madre.


----------



## cebollo (14 Dic 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Mi primo recibió tratamiento hormonal. No crecía y fue mi madre la que se lo dijo a mis tíos. Alcanzó una altura normal. 1'80 que debía ser para lo que estaba predestinado.
> Fue mucho antes que lo de Messi y se lo pagó la Seguridad Social.
> No se le dieron especialmente bien los deportes.



Me alegro por tu primo, Messi no creció tanto.

Lo que nos han contado de Messi es que le inyectaron hormonas del crecimiento y no creció (?). 

Y que las hormonas las necesitaba por no sé qué déficits y enfermedades y luego lo que se veía era un jugador con una velocidad, potencia de carrera y fuerza de disparo superiores a la media e impropias de un jugador de su tamaño. 

No lo entiendo pero no soy médico. A lo mejor es posible.

Que yo sepa si de verdad es algo médico te lo da la Seguridad Social. Si te lo paga un club pues nada.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (14 Dic 2022)

El Francia - Marruecos va a prórroga y seguramente a tanda de penaltis


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (14 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> A falta de títulos, los culerdos le siguen comiendo el ojete al principal causante de que estén a punto de convertirse en la putita del moro o del narizota de turno..
> 
> Sóis grandes, no cambiéis..¡¡¡
> 
> JAJAJAJAJA



A falta de títulos, los mandriles le siguen comiendo el ojete a la 'RATA' que convirtieron en TT de Twitter cuando los escupió a la cara el verano pasado... -aquí dejo de copiar textualmente, los puntos siempre son TRES-

-Aquí también dejo de copiar textualmente, en TU IDIOMA, 'Sóis grandes, no cambiéis..¡¡¡', se escribe 'Sois grandes, no cambiéis_!!!'_


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> iba a meter 100 euros a que argentina gana el mundial, pero ya se paga a 1,6, ¡que se vayan a tomar por el culo! por putos 60 euros ni apuesto. Todo el que es medianamente espabilado ya se ha dado cuenta del tocomocho que es este mundial, el viernes no creo que pase de 1,2 la cotizacion de una victoria de los boludos,



El momento era cuando perdió con Arabia, hombre


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Penaleo y su premio que le regalan todos los partidos*



Es que hasta él mismo después reconoce que el premio era para la Araña y no para él. Igual que en 2014 que le nombraron jugador del torneo. De risa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Me encanta que en este hilo se mencione al real Madrid. El mejor equipo de la historia y del mundo.
> 
> No olvidemos que este año España con medio equipo del Barcelona no hemos pasado de Octavos.
> 
> ...



Y se acuerdan de 2008-10-12, pero no dicen nada de 2014, qué curioso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pero si es que no se necesitan repeticiones. Se vio clarisimo en directo.
> 
> Lo ha pitado porque es Messi-Qatar y ya esta.



Y venía además de un córner no pitado a Croacia. El árbitro aprovechó para decantar el partido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Recio dijo:


> jojojo, friker casillas haciendo el ridículo de nuevo



Pon el vídrio y no hagas el ridículo hombre


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Mira el vídeo, tiene los pies en el suelo,
> 
> esa toma es después de arrollarlo.



Es el jugador el que va descaradamente a chocar.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> *así que no te contesto más,*



Y tú probablemente tienes catorce años *Y*eres monguer.

AYAYAYAYAY, NO TE CONTESTO MÁS, MI MADRE ESTÁ LLAMANDO A LA PUERTA PARA PREGUNTAR A QUE SE DEBE LA PATALETA, PERO YO NO LE ABRO PORQUE ESTOY MU LOCO TOY A TOPE DE MONSTER AYAYAYAYAY

SUBNORMAL.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Te irá mejor en Instagram jaja*



Pero hombre, si hay un 3º puesto. ¿Cómo se llama la zorr...señorita?


----------



## el ruinas II (14 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El momento era cuando perdió con Arabia, hombre



no te jode, si supiera entonces el mega amaño que iba a ser el mundial meto mil pavos, ahi se pagaba a 10 que argentina ganara el mundial


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Mira el vídeo, tiene los pies en el suelo,
> 
> esa toma es después de arrollarlo.



No me parece penalti.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (14 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> si comparas como salieron los croatas contra brasil y contra argentina queda claro que a estos los han untado para que se dejaran ganar. Puede ser que el jeque le pagara directamente a los jugadores, o bien que lo hicieran a traves de la federacion, pero algo esta claro, croacia no salio a ganar a argentina. Croacia dio un poco de asco-pena, parecia que les podian meter media docena de goles a poco que apretaran los boludos, este tongazo de mundial ya no engaña a nadie. Yo creo que el plan era que hoy marruecos elimine a francia pero va a dar tanto cante que dejaran a los gabachos llegar a la final donde se dejaran ganar por el enano trisomico



FUENTE: Arial 12.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Así es Ivana Knoll, la modelo croata que desafía las reglas en Qatar 2022


¿Quién es Ivana Knoll? Conoce a la modelo croata e influencer que causa sensación en la Copa del Mundo de la FIFA 2022 al desafiar las reglas en Qatar.




us.as.com


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> No me parece penalti.



Hace el disparo y después choca,

el choque no afecta a lo que sigue después, ni el disparo entraba, ni el jugador iba a driblar.

No es penalty.


----------



## Phoenician (14 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> De acuerdo con la filosofía nazional-fascio-madridista, el ñordo siempre gana, nunca pierde, si eso como mucho empata, y si no queda más remedio que perder, intenta por todos los medios enmierdar al vencedor y su victoria. Y por supuesto, cuando se le jode el carro, va saltando a carro ajeno para apropiarse de triunfos que no son suyos y poder fardar de éxitos. Es muy complicado currárselo para dar más asco que vosotros.



Jajajajaja!!!

Zurdos de mierda: que la mamen... Que la sigan mamando... Yo soy o blanco o negro, gris no lo voy a ser nunca... Jajajaja!


----------



## Recio (14 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pon el vídrio y no hagas el ridículo hombre



ya he visto el video y deberían haber expulsado al portero si no hubiese un capullo croata un poquito más atras del portero.

sabreis más vosotros que el mejor arbitro del mundo el jran iturralde









Iturralde aclara el penalti del Argentina-Croacia


El excolegiado vasco valoró en Carrusel Deportivo la jugada polémica que acabó siendo la cuarta pena máxima de la albiceleste en el torneo.




as.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Tiene a toda Argentina llorando: las palabras de esta periodista a Messi y su cara al escucharlas*
> 
> Sofía Martínez Mateo, periodista argentina, quiso agradecer a Messi lo que hizo por su país clasificándolo para la final del Mundial.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1292148



La comida de polla y empotrada tuvo que ser brutal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Recio dijo:


> ya he visto el video y deberían haber expulsado al portero si no hubiese un capullo croata un poquito más atras del portero.
> 
> sabreis más vosotros que el mejor arbitro del mundo el jran iturralde
> 
> ...



Claro que sí campeón


----------



## Phoenician (14 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Bueno, tío, a veces cuando voy a alguna feria agrícola y me dan cosquillas en la tranca puedo caer a pagar un polvo barato con cracos del tipo de tu vieja, pero es esporádico y con doble condón, ya sería mala suerte.
> 
> Será basura, vale, tú la conocerás mejor que yo, pero a cuatro patas todas ganan bastante.



Yo sin embargo a la tuya me la follé sin condón...

YO SOY TU PADRE! Jajajaja!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> no te jode, si supiera entonces el mega amaño que iba a ser el mundial meto mil pavos, ahi se pagaba a 10 que argentina ganara el mundial



Esa derrota era para que desviáramos toda la atención ya que todo el mundo daba por hecho que iban a ganar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

A ver señores, estemos preparados:


LETRA ORIGINALLETRA TRADUCIDAAllons enfants de la Patrie,
Le jour de gloire est arrivé!
Contre nous de la tyrannie
L’étendard sanglant est levé (bis)
Entendez-vous dans les campagnes
Mugir ces féroces soldats?
Ils viennent jusque dans vos bras
Égorger vos fils, vos compagnes!
Aux armes, citoyens!
Formez vos bataillons!
Marchons, marchons!
Qu’un sang impur
Abreuve nos sillons!
Aux armes, citoyens!
Formez vos bataillons!
Marchons, marchons!
Qu’un sang impur
Abreuve nos sillons!
Quoi ! des cohortes étrangères
Feraient la loi dans nos foyers!
Quoi ! ces phalanges mercenaires
Terrasseraient nos fiers guerriers! (bis)
Grand Dieu ! par des mains enchaînées
Nos fronts sous le joug se ploieraient
De vils despotes deviendraient
Les maîtres de nos destinées!
Tremblez, tyrans et vous perfides
L’opprobre de tous les partis
Tremblez ! vos projets parricides
Vont enfin recevoir leurs prix! (bis)
Tout est soldat pour vous combattre,
S’ils tombent, nos jeunes héros,
La terre en produit de nouveaux,
Contre vous tout prêts à se battre!
Français, en guerriers magnanimes
Portez ou retenez vos coups!
Épargnez ces tristes victimes
À regret s’armant contre nous. (bis)
Mais ces despotes sanguinaires,
Mais ces complices de Bouillé,
Tous ces tigres qui, sans pitié,
Déchirent le sein de leur mère!
Amour sacré de la Patrie,
Conduis, soutiens nos bras vengeurs
Liberté, Liberté chérie,
Combats avec tes défenseurs! (bis)
Sous nos drapeaux que la victoire
Accoure à tes mâles accents,
Que tes ennemis expirants
Voient ton triomphe et notre gloire!
Nous entrerons dans la carrière
Quand nos aînés n’y seront plus,
Nous y trouverons leur poussière
Et la trace de leurs vertus (bis)
Bien moins jaloux de leur survivre
Que de partager leur cercueil,
Nous aurons le sublime orgueil
De les venger ou de les suivreVamos hijos de la patria,
¡El día de gloria ha llegado!
Contra nosotros la tiranía
Se levanta el estandarte sangriento (bis).
¿Oyes en el campo?
¿Para amortiguar a estos feroces soldados?
Vienen en tus brazos
¡Para acicalar a tus hijos, a tus compañeros!
¡A las armas ciudadanos!
¡Entrena a tus batallones!
¡Vamos a caminar, vamos a caminar!
Que una sangre impura
¡Riega nuestros surcos!
¡A las armas ciudadanos!
¡Entrena a tus batallones!
¡Vamos a caminar, vamos a caminar!
Que una sangre impura
¡Riega nuestros surcos!
Que cohortes extranjeras
¡Sería la ley en nuestros hogares!
Que estas falanges mercenarias
¡Derrotaría a nuestros orgullosos guerreros! (Bis)
¡Dios mío! por manos encadenadas
Nuestras frentes bajo el yugo.
Los déspotas viles se convertirían en
¡Los maestros de nuestros destinos!
Temblores, tiranos y traidores.
La vergüenza de todos los partidos.
Temblar tus proyectos de parricidio
¡Finalmente recibirán sus premios! (bis)
Todo es un soldado para pelear contigo.
Si caen, nuestros jóvenes héroes,
La tierra produce nuevas.
¡Contra todos ustedes listos para luchar!
Franceses, en magnánimos guerreros.
¡Lleve o mantenga sus disparos!
Salva a esas tristes víctimas
Con arrepentimiento, armándonos contra nosotros
Pero estos déspotas sangrientos,
Pero estos cómplices de Bouillé,
Todos estos tigres que, sin piedad,
¡Rasgar el pecho de su madre!
Sagrado amor de la patria,
Dirige, apoya nuestros brazos vengadores.
Libertad, querida libertad,
¡Lucha con tus defensores! (Bis)
Bajo nuestras banderas esa victoria.
Ve a tus acentos masculinos,
Deja que tus enemigos expiren
¡Mira tu triunfo y nuestra gloria!
Entraremos en la carrera.
Cuando nuestros ancianos se han ido,
Encontraremos su polvo
Y el rastro de sus virtudes (bis).
Mucho menos celosos de su supervivencia.
Que compartir su ataúd,
Tendremos el sublime orgullo.
Para vengarlos o seguirlos.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Lo único bueno que sacaron los boludos es a Maradroga,

puto troll de trolles.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero hombre, si hay un 3º puesto. ¿Cómo se llama la zorr...señorita?



Ivana Knöll*  *


----------



## ProfeInsti (14 Dic 2022)

Semifinal de fútbol entre Francia y Marruecos.
Yo pienso que ganará Francia es mucho mejor equipo.
Los delanteros franceses son buenos jugadores.
Marruecos sale a defender todo el partido.
No le metieron ni un gol, Bélgica, España y Portugal.
Pero no puede durar mucho más tiempo sin encajar.
Marruecos cuenta con la ventaja de que le apoya todo su país.
En Francia hay mucha gente que prefiere que gane Marruecos.
Es una lucha entre la materia monetaria y el espíritu religioso.
Marruecos está repleta de moros musulmanes.
Francia esta llena de moros, negros, rojos, y afeminados.
Dentro de lo malo, prefiero que gane Marruecos!
Y si gana Marruecos habrá Disturbios Raciales por toda Francia.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2022)

¡¡Tenemos once de Francia!! Sale Deschamps de inicio con* Lloris, Koundé. Varane, Konaté, Theo Hernández, Tchouameni, Fofana, Griezmann, Dembélé, Mbappé y Giroud*. 







¡¡Y once de Marruecos!! Están todos. Sale el combinado africano de inicio con *Bono, Mazraoui, Aguerd, El Yamiq, Saiss, Achraf, Amrabat, Ounahi, Boufal, Ziyech y En-Nesyri*.


----------



## Stalkeador (14 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Así es Ivana Knoll, la modelo croata que desafía las reglas en Qatar 2022
> 
> 
> ¿Quién es Ivana Knoll? Conoce a la modelo croata e influencer que causa sensación en la Copa del Mundo de la FIFA 2022 al desafiar las reglas en Qatar.
> ...



Los Mundiales son un escaparate de PUTAS que poco o nada tienen de "_aficionadas al futbol_".

Esa va camino de sacarle beneficio en su carrera de florero. Igual ya ha empezado a ganar buena pasta en Qatar, dejándose cagar encima por un jeque.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Creo que a Messi en cualquier otro club español no le hubieran autorizado el tratamiento hormonal. En principio sólo es aceptable en casos muy graves de enanismo. Es una historia bastante parecida a la de Lance Armstrong.
> 
> Siendo muy bueno pero sin potencia de disparo, de carrera, de cambio de ritmo pues hubiera sido un Iniesta.



El hormonas


----------



## Stalkeador (14 Dic 2022)

*MOROS vs NEGROS*

Es un buen partido para testear la tecnología *OLED *y sus "_negros puros_".


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

Hoy gana África y el Islam, Alá sea con vosotros.


----------



## chomin (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Déjate de historias, coge tu estelada y vamos a la calle a bancar por Marruecos!!!!!



Voy a por ella, yo banco por Marruecos, es un rival mas facil en la final. Pero no por ver a Messi levantar la copa, si no por ver rabiar a los mandriles ver a Messi levantar la copa.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (14 Dic 2022)

Bib la Frans


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Bib la Frans



Los afrofranceses no van a ganar, he apostado 20 euros a Marruecos.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (14 Dic 2022)

Acabo de llegar de Alsacia, me he dejado 150 pavos en vino, foie y patés varios.
Espero que Francia ajusticie adecuadamente hoy a MoroÇo, y que haga lo propio con la vergüenza albiceleste.

Y qué buenas están las francesas, joder!!


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Los afrofranceses no van a ganar, he apostado 20 euros a Marruecos.


----------



## Recio (14 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Los afrofranceses no van a ganar, he apostado 20 euros a Marruecos.



Creo que ganarás, la diabólica y atroz matrix en la que nos hallamos va hacer que los moromierdas ganenel mundial


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> Los Mundiales son un escaparate de PUTAS que poco o nada tienen de "_aficionadas al futbol_".
> 
> Esa va camino de sacarle beneficio en su carrera de florero. Igual ya ha empezado a ganar buena pasta en Qatar, dejándose cagar encima por un jeque.



Totalmente, que se lo digan a Larissa Riquelme


----------



## Feriri88 (14 Dic 2022)

Que Marruecos salga con los mismos aunque algo lesionados no se podría interpretar que no tiene nada más que sacar?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (14 Dic 2022)

Recio dijo:


> Creo que ganarás, la diabólica y atroz matrix en la que nos hallamos va hacer que los moromierdas ganenel mundial



Pues al relato progre le conviene mucho más que gane francia.

Marruecos es de las pocas selecciones conformadas al 100% por nacionales.

Francia es tan multicultural como el culo de @xicomalo.


----------



## Manteka (14 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡¡Tenemos once de Francia!! Sale Deschamps de inicio con* Lloris, Koundé. Varane, Konaté, Theo Hernández, Tchouameni, Fofana, Griezmann, Dembélé, Mbappé y Giroud*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me gusta mas cuando publican los nombres en el idioma original


----------



## chomin (14 Dic 2022)

No juega el rubito summer Rabot palman seguro


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (14 Dic 2022)

Va a pasar Morocco, está escrito en el destino, va a ganar un país muslim, NWO manda.


----------



## Albion (14 Dic 2022)

Aliens VS predators. Gane quien gane, nosotros perdemos.


----------



## TNTcl (14 Dic 2022)

Es curioso que pensándolo tranquilo, la gran decepción del mundial ha sido precisamente España, y digo curioso por que no he querido notar que haya supuesto una "tragedia" ni nada de eso, cosa que en Brasil, Alemania, Portugal, México, y demás, si me da la impresión que ocurre.

Quizá la decepción viene de que todo el mundo espera que España, jugando como cuando juega bien, casi no tiene rival... y sin embargo se quedó fuera por lo que todo el mundo sabía de antemano, SIEMPRE se encierran TODOS los equipos, diría que hasta la misma Francia.

Jugando bien, como cuando España juega bien, no sé si estarán de acuerdo ustedes, que ni Argentina, ni Marruecos, ni Croacia, ni Francia son rivales.

Ni Argentina es superior a Croacia, ni Francia a Inglaterra, ni Brasil a ninguno, pero la revelación del campeonato para mí ha sido Japón, con sus huevos gordos, jugando bien y tirando líneas, fondo físico, y sin complejos.

Alemania volverá. Italia espero que no y Portugal con su triste destino de siempre lo dudo.

Espero que España también vuelva alegre.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

Los argentinos ya imaginan su escudo con tres copas del mundo.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (14 Dic 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Va a pasar Morocco, está escrito en el destino, va a ganar un país muslim, NWO manda.



No sabía que el islam fuese NWO


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Totalmente, que se lo digan a Larissa Riquelme



Gran extractora


----------



## Jvsl36 (14 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Es curioso que pensándolo tranquilo, la gran decepción del mundial ha sido precisamente España, y digo curioso por que no he querido notar que haya supuesto una "tragedia" ni nada de eso, cosa que en Brasil, Alemania, Portugal, México, y demás, si me da la impresión que ocurre.
> 
> Quizá la decepción viene de que todo el mundo espera que España, jugando como cuando juega bien, casi no tiene rival... y sin embargo se quedó fuera por lo que todo el mundo sabía de antemano, SIEMPRE se encierran TODOS los equipos, diría que hasta la misma Francia.
> 
> ...



Yo salvó momentos de 2010, jamás vi una selección española jugar bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Vamos compañeros!!!
Que nervios!!!!
Las ramblas a rebosar de alegría magrebí!!! 
Si si si nos vamos al Magreb!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Cristiano pidió entrenarse, el Madrid aceptó... pero no hay opción de regreso


Cristiano Ronaldo ha vuelto a la que fue su casa. Lo ha hecho para ejercitarse en las instalaciones de la Ciudad Deportiva de Valdebebas. Ha trabajado en solitario en un campo dist




www.marca.com


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (14 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> No sabía que el islam fuese NWO



Claro que es NWO, son un arma para acabar con occidente. Cuando todos estemos marronizados a lo mejor se deshacen de ellos, pero por ahora les va cojonudo para la sustitución racial.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Sii joder siiii!! 
Los leones catalanes del atlas!!!! 
Por fin se reconoce la cantera!!! La masía de nuestro pequeño país catalán!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡¡Tenemos once de Francia!! Sale Deschamps de inicio con* Lloris, Koundé. Varane, Konaté, Theo Hernández, Tchouameni, Fofana, Griezmann, Dembélé, Mbappé y Giroud*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Konaté y fofana. Dios santo. En fin.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> Los Mundiales son un escaparate de PUTAS que poco o nada tienen de "_aficionadas al futbol_".
> 
> Esa va camino de sacarle beneficio en su carrera de florero. Igual ya ha empezado a ganar buena pasta en Qatar, dejándose cagar encima por un jeque.



Obviamente. Un escaparate para que se puedan exhibir y promocionar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Vamos ensanyando:

*"Allons enfants de la Patrie,
Le jour de gloire est arrivé!"*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Yo salvó momentos de 2010, jamás vi una selección española jugar bien.



estuviste en COMA en la era lopetegui´?


----------



## FeiJiao (14 Dic 2022)

Ya sigue el encuentro Marruecos vs Francia
Un verdadero duelo moro-negro


----------



## TNTcl (14 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Yo salvó momentos de 2010, jamás vi una selección española jugar bien.



Hombre, aquí los italianos salieron llorando, pero si había que llorar... España 4-0 Italia









Eurocopa 2012 | Resumen y goles del España 4-0 Italia


Resumen y goles de la final de la Eurocopa entre España e Italia disputado en el Estadio Olímpico de Kiev (Ucrania) el 1 de julio de 2012.



www.rtve.es





También le metió paliza a Alemania, Croacia, y seguro que más.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

El mundial lo va a ganar el PSG o sea Francia. Francia tricampeona del mundo. Y los boludos llorando otra vez, Marruecos 3 del mundo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

La novia de hakimi lo del velo no lo lleva muy bien...


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

Este tambien lo emiten por fvncivagosTV





Francia - Marruecos, directo | Semifinal Mundial Qatar 2022


Sigue en directo el partido entre Francia y Marruecos de la segunda semifinal del Mundial de Qatar 2022 del día 14 de diciembre. El deporte, en RTVE Play



www.rtve.es


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

¿Hoy tve con quién irá?


----------



## 4ken4t0n (14 Dic 2022)

Gana Francia fácil hoy


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Vamos!!
La hora de la verdad!!!!
El ambiente aquí en el Camp noy es excepcional, menuda pantalla to guapaaaaa han puesto!!!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

da igual lo que pase hoy, este mundial está comprado por el PSG ... la final es messi-mbappé...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

¿Hoy tve con quién irá?


4ken4t0n dijo:


> Gana Francia fácil hoy



Totalmente y si no está el árbitro.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> da igual lo que pase hoy, este mundial está comprado por el PSG ... la final es messi-mbappé...



Y Marruecos 3 del mundo.


----------



## FeiJiao (14 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Hombre, aquí los italianos salieron llorando, pero si había que llorar... España 4-0 Italia



Jodidamente epica la final de la Euro 2012, España aplastando a la Italia del negro Balotelli


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Porque cojones los moromierdas juegan siempre como locales?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos!!
> La hora de la verdad!!!!
> El ambiente aquí en el Camp noy es excepcional, menuda pantalla to guapaaaaa han puesto!!!



estás rodeado de menas marroquinos?


----------



## TNTcl (14 Dic 2022)

Es el momento ideal de bombardear Marruecos.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Porque cojones los moromierdas juegan siempre como locales?



Hoy es Francia.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Porque cojones los moromierdas juegan siempre como locales?



MLM

(mena lives matter)


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Y están los gorrones del Getir.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

Ya están felando en tve a Marruecos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Este tambien lo emiten por fvncivagosTV
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, es la televisión de Marruecos.


----------



## hartman4 (14 Dic 2022)

paris se quema.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Ya están felando en tve a Marruecos.



yo no conecto hasta las 8, me niego a escuchar los himnos de esos dos vertederos


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Hoy es Francia.



La cuota feminista de tve no ha dicho eso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Menudo ambientazo tenemos ya por las calles compañeros!!!!!


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> La cuota feminista de tve no ha dicho eso.






Tve es una mierda.


----------



## FROM HELL (14 Dic 2022)

4ken4t0n dijo:


> Gana Francia fácil hoy



El follatravelos atacando por la banda de su coleguita de equipo. 

Imaginate que eres el moromierda lateral y les jodes la final messi-mbappe a tus jefes.  

Le va a hacer hasta la ola.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> El follatravelos atacando por la banda de su coleguita de equipo.
> 
> Imaginate que eres el moromierda lateral y les jodes la final messi-mbappe a tus jefes.
> 
> Le va a hacer hasta la ola.



Qué bueno.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

lo que me gustaría hoy:
- que perdiese marruecos
- que ganase francia
- que en el partido los marroquíes les rompiesen las rodillas y retirasen del fútbol a mbappé, griezmann y alguno más.
es lo más parecido a que pierdan los dos.


----------



## JAGGER (14 Dic 2022)

Los moraccos se llevan esos niños a la casa?
No me gusta nada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

To er mundo de pie


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

Los moros pitan la marsellesa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> lo que me gustaría hoy:
> - que perdiese marruecos
> - que ganase francia
> - que en el partido los marroquíes les rompiesen las rodillas y retirasen del fútbol a mbappé, griezmann y alguno más.
> es lo más parecido a que pierdan los dos.



Eso mejor el domingo, que hay que machacar a los hambretinos


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Ya está la escoria mora pita himnos.


----------



## Lukytrike (14 Dic 2022)

Se oye aunque la tv intente atenuarlo...



Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Los moros pitan la marsellesa


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

pase lo que pase, hoy arde parís---
aauuuuuuu


----------



## El Lonchafinista (14 Dic 2022)

Moronegrada pitando el himno de Francia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Se viene abajo el estadio con el himno de marruecos


----------



## TNTcl (14 Dic 2022)

El himno de Marruecos me sonaba de algo..., acabo de caer, es de la Semana Santa de Sevilla ¡¡¡¡


Pd. No entiendo cómo el Coman ese no juega siempre.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

Los chandals de Marruecos parecen de yonkis


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Cuando empiezan a degollar corderos en las gradas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> pase lo que pase, hoy arde parís---
> aauuuuuuu



Es lo mejor, luego hay que conectar en toda Francia para la prórroga.


----------



## Granodepus (14 Dic 2022)

piel de cordero con el himno de marruecos


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

La mierda mora se viene arriba.

Como es lógico, favorecida política y económicamente a mansalva.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

procedo a poner el sonido ahora que han pasado los pacoinnos


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

Hoy Francia y Marruecos definirán bien 11M..etros


----------



## WEMBLEY (14 Dic 2022)

Upamecano y Rabiot son baja por proceso viral


----------



## 4ken4t0n (14 Dic 2022)

Menudo equipazo tienen, malditos gabachos


----------



## FROM HELL (14 Dic 2022)

El magreb vs moronegrada

Y luego Giroud, Griezzmann y Lloris seran los mejores.


----------



## Elsexy (14 Dic 2022)

Diría que gana el Marruecos del Norte pero veremos que tiene preparada la Francia del Sur. 
Espero que no haya follones en París, tengo a una amiga de mi hermana que va de rollo influencer (y que esta bien buena) y que no la pongan a cuatro patas los de la religión de la paz


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Hoy Francia y Marruecos definirán bien 11M..etros



Aquel que quiera entender, que entienda...


----------



## TNTcl (14 Dic 2022)

Esto va a durar, lo que dura un porro en la puerta de la facultad de filosofía.


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Dic 2022)

marruecos sale con su 5-4-1 

por no decir 7-2-1


----------



## Feriri88 (14 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> marruecos sale con su 5-4-1



es malo?


----------



## Snowball (14 Dic 2022)

Como no marque Francia rápido..


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Dic 2022)

mejor el 4-3-3 que tanta gloria nos ha dado en los últimos años


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> marruecos sale con su 5-4-1
> 
> por no decir 7-2-1



si algo funciona, ¿para que tocarlo?
de hecho, me parece que están teniendo demasiada posesión... Francia les ha dao el balón para joderles


----------



## Vanatico (14 Dic 2022)

Los moros no saben salir con el balon.


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2022)

El balon lo tiene Marruecos

Jodete y baila...Francia siempre lo mismo


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Como no marque Francia rápido..



como no vayan arriba al descanso, HOGOCUIDAO


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

Los moros apuestan por los penaltys


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

todo lo que no sean 1000 pases y 78% de posesión, es antifúrgol


----------



## Vanatico (14 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> El balon lo tiene Marruecos
> 
> Jodete y baila...Francia siempre lo mismo



Francia tampoco quiere la posesion jejej


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2022)

pitidos a la frans...


----------



## TNTcl (14 Dic 2022)

Francia se sabe mejor, los marroquíes con el Titi-Kaka.

Edito. Ya no se ríe el portero del Sevilla, vaya por Dios.


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2022)

Hale gol mira qué fácil


----------



## Snowball (14 Dic 2022)

Joer me han hecho caso


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

A mamar menas


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Dic 2022)

Gooooooooolll 
Jodeos putos moracos de mierda paisa


----------



## Vanatico (14 Dic 2022)

jojojoooooooo moros llorandooo


----------



## filets (14 Dic 2022)

Gol del unico CRISTIANO


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

GOL Francia


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

Gol de un blanquito


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Dic 2022)

gooooooool de teooo


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (14 Dic 2022)

Gol Francia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

*GGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL*


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

jojojo qué puta verguenza de mundial


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Golllllllllllllllllll de Francia.


----------



## Torosalvaje (14 Dic 2022)

Pues sacabó Morocco. Le va a caer un saco.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2022)

Bueno Marruecos,

a ver si tienes PLAN B. Se te ha acabado el chollo de jugar al 0-0


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## NORDWAND (14 Dic 2022)

El primero de Francia


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Dic 2022)

El sueño moruno va a durar poco me parece…


----------



## cebollo (14 Dic 2022)

Uno que se llama Hernández ha marcado un gol a los musulmonos.

Y creo que sufrió viogen.


----------



## Feriri88 (14 Dic 2022)

Santa Juana de Arco


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Y solo había que hacer eso: colgarla y chutar.


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> es malo?



es anti futbol


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Joder menuda diferencia de equipos.

Y el Bono ahora no para.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Vaya mierda de gol.
Todos ahí revueltos como si fuese una tangana de bar cutre


----------



## Adelaido (14 Dic 2022)

PVCHERAZO.

MERECE GANAR MARRUECOS


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

Francia se folla a Argentina.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Dic 2022)

Pues mira..toma tu la posesión marruecos a ver qué haces


----------



## El Lonchafinista (14 Dic 2022)

Los gabachos no ha necesitado 1500 pases


----------



## bubba_zanetti (14 Dic 2022)

c'est fini


----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2022)

Quiero ver a Marruecos viéndose obligada a atacar. Que al menos demuestren algo a nivel ofensivo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

Moros burlándose de Francia cada vez que tocaban el balón, los pitidos han sido bestiales. 

Y marca gol Francia. 


Alabado sea Dios.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (14 Dic 2022)

Se acabó el cuento, bajada de humos y violación que les van a meter una vez que ha abierto la lata Francia, mas pronto de lo esperado eso sí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Ahora los moros tienen que jugar a otra cosa y se les van a ver las costuras


----------



## bubba_zanetti (14 Dic 2022)

Kjajajjaajajakakkakkakakakka
segarro?


----------



## Adelaido (14 Dic 2022)

VENGA MARRUECOS, NO TODO ESTÁ PERDIDO


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Balones en profundidad manda.

Rechaces en el area manda.

Pipicaca infumable al carrer.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

¿Ya no pitan los moros?


----------



## Cobat (14 Dic 2022)

Los moros parece patos de feria defendiendo


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2022)

De todas formas Francia es como el madri pero de selecciones con la potra que tienen:

El rechace le va al único tio que está sólo hay que joderse


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

me da la impresión que si Francia, en el caso de poder marcar 7, se van a cortar... porque saben la repercusión que tendría tamaña humillación dentro de sus propias fronteras...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (14 Dic 2022)

Que mamen polla española los moros de mierda.


----------



## Adelaido (14 Dic 2022)

MARRUECOS NO JUEGUES TIKI TAKA.


----------



## FROM HELL (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Balones en profundidad manda.
> 
> Rechaces en el area manda.
> 
> Pipicaca infumable al carrer.



Arbitraje y potra legendaria. 

Y luego se habla de negros y paridas de tácticas.


----------



## Nicors (14 Dic 2022)

Hala, al bar

Primer gol franchute ahora tendrán los moros que moverse y recibirán más

Será maricon, maricon sera


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Huele a baño de los franchutes


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Gol de un ibérico.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

Jaja el árbitro ya no pita a favor de Marruecos.


----------



## Galifrey (14 Dic 2022)

Ha ganado el fascismo, ha marcado el único blanco, injustisia moronegra.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Dic 2022)

Han defendido eso como infantiles, no me jodas, contra España y Portugal parecían 4 Beckenabauers con Yashin de portero.


----------



## Adelaido (14 Dic 2022)

EQUIPOS MARRULLEROS HIJOS DE PVTA

TIKI TAKA=OBSOLETO


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Dic 2022)

Decia el hijo de Amunike que no eramos peores que ninguno de los cuatro semifinalistas…ya hay que ser miope para creer que Francia es un equipo del mismo nivel…


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Allons enfants de la Patrieeeeeeeeeeeeee,

Le jour de gloire est arrivé!


----------



## Vanatico (14 Dic 2022)

Pues el partido se pone bonito


----------



## Cobat (14 Dic 2022)

El rey maricon ya está llamando a maricron


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Dic 2022)

Girud el tronco .cosa que lucho no sabe lo que es un delantero tanque


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Francia tampoco quiere la posesion jejej



Por eso decía que Francia siempre lo mismo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

uyyyy


----------



## Torosalvaje (14 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Han defendido eso como infantiles, no me jodas, contra España y Portugal parecían 4 Beckenabauers con Yashin de portero.



Y ayer la defensa de Croacia que ha estado sobresaliente todo el torneo parecía la de un equipo amateur. Cosas del fútbol.


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Dic 2022)

Cuidadín, que no están muertos. 
Ya han hecho más que los croatas en todo el partido de ayer.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

Pues mira, no está mal que tiren


----------



## Vanatico (14 Dic 2022)

Se hace raro ir con los franceses,joder.


----------



## Evangelion (14 Dic 2022)

De momento no le veo las costuras a Marreucos.
El partido es largo eso si y le pueden caer 4 más.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Ahora atacan los moromierda


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

El árbitro tampoco pita está.


----------



## NORDWAND (14 Dic 2022)

Marruecos al ataque. No son cojos, no.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

Menuda mafia la FIFA, como huele esto


----------



## FROM HELL (14 Dic 2022)

Lloris again.

Cuando en el próximo mundial Francia solo tenga negros, no van a pasar ni de octavos.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

primer plano de un hincha "francés" MORO


----------



## Adelaido (14 Dic 2022)

MATAD PARPALHONS BLAUS. 

*ALLAH ASÍ LO EXIGE*


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2022)

Grazie Antonio


----------



## TNTcl (14 Dic 2022)

El mejor árbitro del mundial. NO PITA NADA.


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> EQUIPOS MARRULLEROS HIJOS DE PVTA
> 
> TIKI TAKA=OBSOLETO



ahora se lleva el cholismo


----------



## Octubrista (14 Dic 2022)

Francia no va a tener problema en dejar el balón a Marruecos, y en esperar atrás, saben que al contragolpe pueden acabar el partido con más goles.
Por eso que Marruecos se adelante no es sorprendente.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

Dónde está Hakim lololo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Porque coño van los moros del público con gorro mejicano?


----------



## FROM HELL (14 Dic 2022)

Y cuando griezzman levante su segundo mundial siendo el mejor de su seleccion, en que peldaño lo ponemos?


----------



## emperador_zar (14 Dic 2022)

Hay 2000 franceses y el 90% negros y moros


----------



## Manoliko (14 Dic 2022)

Galifrey dijo:


> Ha ganado el fascismo, ha marcado el único blanco, injustisia moronegra.



Y encima de origen español.


----------



## Cobat (14 Dic 2022)

Vaya cuerpo escombro tienen los moros


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> ahora se lleva el cholismo



La versión bolvda del catenaccio


----------



## Adelaido (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## HArtS (14 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Moros burlándose de Francia cada vez que tocaban el balón, los pitidos han sido bestiales.
> 
> Y marca gol Francia.
> 
> ...



Alá esta con Francia.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## cebollo (14 Dic 2022)

El árbitro es mejicano y parece sueco de lo feos que son los jugadores.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Hay 2000 franceses y el 90% negros y moros



Al menos hoy el estadio está lleno...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Y cuando griezzman levante su segundo mundial siendo el mejor de su seleccion, en que peldaño lo ponemos?



En el mismo que estaba antes: Se llama "Si no hubiera jugado en el Atleti..."


----------



## Adelaido (14 Dic 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Alá esta con Francia.



*ALLAH ESTÁ CON MAGRIB*

*FRANCESES TRAMPOSOS, NO ESCAPARÉIS DE LOS CUCHILLOS DE LOS MUSULMANES.*


----------



## Torosalvaje (14 Dic 2022)

El gol le rompe totalmente la estrategia a Marruecos. Es verdad que el equipo no se ha roto después de encajar el gol, pero estoy convencido de que a la contra Francia los va a matar.


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Otra vez moroco jugando en casa


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> El gol le rompe totalmente la estrategia a Marruecos. Es verdad que el equipo no se ha roto después de encajar el gol, pero estoy convencido de que a la contra Francia los va a matar.



Equipos así no tienen nada que hacer cuando les abren la lata


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

La victoria de Marruecos a 15, a ver quien se atreve


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

Huele a cuero


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2022)

palo


----------



## El Lonchafinista (14 Dic 2022)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Hay 2000 franceses y el 90% negros y moros



Follacabras


----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2022)

Francia al palo.


----------



## Vanatico (14 Dic 2022)

mierdaaaa


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (14 Dic 2022)

Al palo Francia!, busca el segundo


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Mal día para ser blanco en francia


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

Menvda forma más Hassan de mierda de terminar una jvgada de los moros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Dic 2022)

Ves puti lucho .para lo que sirve un tanque?.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Madre mía qué pepinazo.


----------



## Torosalvaje (14 Dic 2022)

Casi marca Francia. Ya se le empiezan a ver las costuras a los moroccos.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (14 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La victoria de Marruecos a 15, a ver quien se atreve



Victoria en 90 min o que pasa a la final?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Y cuando griezzman levante su segundo mundial siendo el mejor de su seleccion, en que peldaño lo ponemos?



Un buen jugador de equipo, no una estrella


----------



## Octubrista (14 Dic 2022)

Marruecos haciendo el camino de ayer Croacia, el partido pues acabarse pronto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Victoria en 90 min o que pasa a la final?



90


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Han defendido eso como infantiles, no me jodas, contra España y Portugal parecían 4 Beckenabauers con Yashin de portero.



Es un equipo cortito cortito con sifón

Aunque aqui he leído que los equiparaban a no sé quién de media tabla en la liga


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Dic 2022)

Anda que recuerdo como ponian de paquete para arriba a Theo cuando estuvo en el Madrid,que si no valia…y ahi le tienes,titular casi indiscutible del probable campeon del mundo

no hay cuñados y entendidos por todas partes…


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Dic 2022)

El 6 moro no puede ni correr, no me jodas.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


>


----------



## Kartoffeln (14 Dic 2022)

No hay color


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

¿Qué cojones pasa con los árbitros en este mundial?
Es que es acojonante


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (14 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 90



No lo veo.

Molaban unos penaltis, pero tampoco lo veo.


----------



## emperador_zar (14 Dic 2022)

Los franceses blancos les gusta el rugby o el ciclismo, carreras de caballos...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

Dato histórico; en el mundial de 1930 Estados Unidos fue 3 del mundo.


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Van a volver a ganar el mundial los niggas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Anda que recuerdo como ponian de paquete para arriba a Theo cuando estuvo en el Madrid,que si no valia…y ahi le tienes,titular casi indiscutible del probable campeon del mundo
> 
> no hay cuñados y entendidos por todas partes…



Lo era. No hizo nada de nada. Hay jugadores que no valen para jugar en el Madrí, se les va la cabeza


----------



## NORDWAND (14 Dic 2022)

Pues es mejor partido que el de ayer.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Partidazo


----------



## FROM HELL (14 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Un buen jugador de equipo, no una estrella



Bien, pero serían dos mundiales. Y jugando de platini o Zidane.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Casi marca Francia. Ya se le empiezan a ver las costuras a los moroccos.



Es que Marruecos ya llega aqui hecho polvo, y el seleccionador francés no es gilipollas,les ha cogido la medida al milimetro


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Anda que recuerdo como ponian de paquete para arriba a Theo cuando estuvo en el Madrid,que si no valia…y ahi le tienes,titular casi indiscutible del probable campeon del mundo
> 
> no hay cuñados y entendidos por todas partes…



Ésa es otra que le tenemos que agradecer a ZZ... pero bueno, no es el hilo.


----------



## Kursk (14 Dic 2022)

Cambio de roles.
Por primera vez los menas seran robados y tendran que perseguir al frances corriendo en el contraataque

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Dic 2022)

Veis..los gabachos con 2 puntas...y el gijones ese poniendo a Gerard moreno de extremo..


----------



## Cobat (14 Dic 2022)

Los moros están reventados. Sólo sirven para pasar mierda en la calle y vender kebabs


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Ahí tenéis ya el primer cambio de Marruecos... están hechos mierda


----------



## javso (14 Dic 2022)

Gane quien gane África, ya está en la final.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Van a volver a ganar el mundial los niggas



no creo, este mundial está amañao pa Messi


----------



## Torosalvaje (14 Dic 2022)

El morito Saiss lleva lesionado desde que jugó contra España. Ahora que ve que les va a caer un saco se borra. No es tonto, no.


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Que gusto da ver a estos ahogados de una vez


----------



## Cobat (14 Dic 2022)

Un gol más y empiezan los disturbios en las ramblas


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

Marruecos no se clasifica para el próximo mundial.


----------



## frenlib (14 Dic 2022)

África vs África, me da igual.


----------



## filets (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Vanatico (14 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Que gusto da ver a estos ahogados de una vez



como te oiga pablo iglesias....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (14 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> No jodas... Ha sido el Mundial de la autodestrucción del hijo de Amunike.... Yo me doy por satisfecho ¡¡¡¡¡



Bueno... destruir ha destruido la seleccion, su carrera no estoy tan seguro, le espera el pupas.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> no creo, este mundial está amañao pa Messi



El dueño del PSG es Qatar, lo ganará Francia.


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Cobat dijo:


> Un gol más y empiezan los disturbios en las ramblas



No te creas, estos dan más por culo cuando ganan que cuando pierden, se meterán en la cueva a llorar después de haberse flipado tanto


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> como te oiga pablo iglesias....



No había caído en el doble sentido, pero majestuoso


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo era. No hizo nada de nada. Hay jugadores que no valen para jugar en el Madrí, se les va la cabeza



para eso hay “tecnicos” que ganan millones,se supone que deberian ser capaces de que un jugador de el potencial que obviamente tenia…

para seleccionar 11 jugadores cada fin de semana tambien valgo yo


----------



## El Lonchafinista (14 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1292372



Me parto la polla


----------



## Octubrista (14 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1292372



Le falta un buen vino francés, y unas lonchas finas de jamón ibérico


----------



## Adelaido (14 Dic 2022)

MARRUECOS ES LA OSTIA EN PEPITORIA.

MERECE GANAR.


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

Luis Enrique debería quedarse a montar negocios y ser empresariucho, seguir con los streamings o lo que sea, pero no veo que esté bien su cabeza para entrenar y estar al frente de un equipo de nivel.


----------



## TNTcl (14 Dic 2022)

Ziyech siempre me ha parecido un muy buen jugador. jugaba en el Ajax, creo.

Los comentaristas dicen marroquís, en todas las cadenas ?. Antes ha dicho catarís...


PD Están cantando el "a por ellos" en árabe, claramente. (también para mandar al ejército a cataluña se usa por la RAE).


----------



## NORDWAND (14 Dic 2022)

LE está ahora viendo el partido como descanso de su preparación para la Titán Desert MTB. Un jefe


----------



## Adelaido (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kursk (14 Dic 2022)

Que paren las rotativas.
Nueva serie en las tardes de la tve1. La promesa.
Prometo volver a desintonizar de nuevo tve 1 con telahinco, la secta antonia3 y etb- recogenueces


----------



## petro6 (14 Dic 2022)

Esto es dominar un mundial, y no lo que hace el mongolo,...


----------



## Evangelion (14 Dic 2022)

Joder con los africanos.


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Joder con los africanos.



Cual de los dos?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

El funcionado de TVE está triste los moros pierden. Que sumisión a los moros.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Dic 2022)

Amrabat está cogiendo más fama, pero el 8 marroquí es canela fina.


----------



## Vanatico (14 Dic 2022)

jajajjaajaja madreeee miaaa que tarjetaaaaaaa


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

Los futbolistas de Marruecos rodeando al árbitro, parece una escena del Rabal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Pues está arbitrando descaradamente a favor de Francia


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

Tarjetita mora, amañadísimo todo


----------



## Zarpa (14 Dic 2022)

Pero si es penalti!


----------



## JAGGER (14 Dic 2022)

Árbitro a favor de Francia 
Bien!


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2022)

Si llega a ser Argentina, hubiese sido penalty.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Los funcionarios de TVE mamando polla mora.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Esa falta de Marruecos con amarilla es penalty a Messi


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2022)

un moro se ha cargado a Theo...


----------



## Evangelion (14 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Los futbolistas de Marruecos rodeando al árbitro, parece una escena del Rabal.



Del Camp Nou.


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Está diciendo el cachondo de tve q el gol ha sido fuera de juego


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Dic 2022)

El árbitro es mu malo. 
Eso ni es falta, ni tarjeta.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


>



Fallo en Matrix globalista. Moros burlándose de negros.


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Dic 2022)

q ande con cuidao el.arbitro...


----------



## Galifrey (14 Dic 2022)

Pues los moros le están pegando sorprendentemente poco a los moronegros, y les han sacado amarilla a la primera tarascada. El arbitro debe estar confundido, como si no tuviese claro quien le ha comprado


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si llega a ser Argentina, hubiese sido penalty.



Eso mismo he pensado,

todas esas jugadas las pueden interpretar como quieran.


----------



## FROM HELL (14 Dic 2022)

Eso sería penalty para Argentina.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Esto es dominar un mundial, y no lo que hace el mongolo,...



mmm…ahi tenia 26 años y coincidio el mundial con su mejor momento,no puedes esperar de un tio de 35 años mas que fogonazos puntuales (que los esta dando)

Maradona tampoco metia goles desde el centro del campo cada dia


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Los funcionarios de TVE mamando polla mora.



Ha sido el primer gol de Francia en muchos años que escucho a los comentaristas cantarlo como a desgana.


----------



## Torosalvaje (14 Dic 2022)

Que pendencieros son los moroccos. Es tremendo.


----------



## Captain Julius (14 Dic 2022)

Están más preocupados en RTVE por la tarjeta del moro que por las faltas que les hacían a España


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (14 Dic 2022)

Chocan los dos, pero el que no lleva balón es el culpable siempre. Es lógico, no entiendo la polémica en esta jugada.


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

El comentarista follamarruecos quién es?


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2022)

Los moros haciendo ameegos...


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Esto es dominar un mundial, y no lo que hace el mongolo,...



Para los argentinos Maradona es y fue un Dios, y ahora que no está físicamente, necesitan de otro dios para aferrarse y seguir con ese afán en el mundo futbolístico. Y saben que solamente le queda una última bala para poder ponerlo en el Olimpo como lo hizo el pelusa en el 86. Muy atrás queda lo del 78 y esa selección de Passarella y Kempes, etc.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (14 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> El comentarista follamarruecos quién es?



Uno que cobra sobornos del reino pacuhita.


----------



## Nicors (14 Dic 2022)

Moronegros 1
Moros 0

Ala al bar!


----------



## Manoliko (14 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


>



Coño, si tampoco dijeron nada cuando jugaban contra nosotros. Eso debería de ser lo primero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Joder marruecos está jugando muy bien y con detalle técnicos muy top


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

Vaya formas de pitar el fvera de juenjo


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Alá esta con Francia.




Menos los argentinos, hoy todo el planeta está con Francia. 

Exceptuando la escoria mora. Es que a esos ni los cuento.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Eso no era amarilla.


¿Cuanto le han pagado los jeques al mexicano?

Es que es un escándalo...


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder marruecos está jugando muy bien y con detalle técnicos muy top



Lo que hace ir perdiendo eh...


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Ni al Madrid en el San Mamés le pitan tanto


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Anda que recuerdo como ponian de paquete para arriba a Theo cuando estuvo en el Madrid,que si no valia…y ahi le tienes,titular casi indiscutible del probable campeon del mundo
> 
> no hay cuñados y entendidos por todas partes…



Pues como Giroud...y seguro que sabes quién lo decía


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Que pendencieros son los moroccos. Es tremendo.



Siempre fueron. Nunca des las espalda a un moro mierda.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Vaya formas de pitar el fvera de juenjo



Es la puta manía de este mundial. Dejan seguir la jugada y luego pitan... es un coñazo


----------



## Manoliko (14 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Exceptuando la escoria mora. Es que a esos ni los cuento.



Esos no son humanos.


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Ni al Madrid en el San Mamés le pitan tanto



O en El Sadar


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> El comentarista follamarruecos quién es?




Está dando un asco tremendo el puto comentarista, ¿quién es ese hijo de la gran puta?.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Chocan los dos, pero el que no lleva balón es el culpable siempre. Es lógico, no entiendo la polémica en esta jugada.



La explicación es que en TVE tienen orden de ir con moroco.


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

Giroud en plan Morata


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Casi le hacen la yihad al tobillo de theo


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2022)

Otra vez a Teo...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Está dando un asco tremendo el puto comentarista, ¿quién es ese hijo de la gran puta?.



El mismo puto funcionario de siempre. Un saco de mierda putrefacta vendido al globalismo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

esa sí es de tarjeta


----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2022)

Esa entrada a Messi hubiese sido roja.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Corner para los gabachos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

A 17 ya.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> mmm…ahi tenia 26 años y coincidio el mundial con su mejor momento,no puedes esperar de un tio de 35 años mas que fogonazos puntuales (que los esta dando)
> 
> Maradona tampoco metia goles desde el centro del campo cada dia



Bueno, 35 años hoy en día no son los 35 años de los 80, eh. Antes con 35 años aunque fueras futbolista estaba estabas calvo, barrigudo y artrítico, y hoy en día si te cuidas se nota muy poco.

La narrativa de que el fútbol le debe un Mundial a Messi es un coñazo insufrible, pero hay que reconocer que está jugando muy bien en general, yo no diría que son fogonazos puntuales.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

el árbitro horrible


----------



## Abrojo (14 Dic 2022)

Al final será lo que dijo uno hoy, Messi vs el resto del PSG, para mayor diversión de los jeques.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


>



Definición de la dictadura en la que vivimos.


----------



## petro6 (14 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> mmm…ahi tenia 26 años y coincidio el mundial con su mejor momento,no puedes esperar de un tio de 35 años mas que fogonazos puntuales (que los esta dando)
> 
> Maradona tampoco metia goles desde el centro del campo cada dia



Pon cualquier mundial que haya jugado Mensi.


----------



## FROM HELL (14 Dic 2022)

Cascandole a los blanquitos con impunidad.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Esa entrada a Messi hubiese sido roja.



Es muy probable que si,en ese tipo de entradas siempre depende de quienes sean los protagonistas…

para mi es roja


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Jajajajaj a casillas le van a despedir q no está mamando suficiente polla mora


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Giroud en plan Morata



Ya le gustaría a Morralla marcar los goles que marca Girú y follar lo que folla.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Coño, si tampoco dijeron nada cuando jugaban contra nosotros. Eso debería de ser lo primero.



No tuvieron cojones de decir nada del árbitro,

en la primera parte...
10 faltas España
3 faltas Marruecos

tampoco dirán nada en la TV de los insultos del periodismo boludo,

al revés ardería Troya,
"Racismo"
"FIFA mafia"
"Tongo"
Etc, etc.

Hay que ser políticamente correctos.


----------



## Vanatico (14 Dic 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

El Rivero siempre ha sido malo comentando, pero es que lo de los últimos tiempos es un clamor al cielo. Ya no es que sea malo, es que se equivoca en todo.


----------



## Torosalvaje (14 Dic 2022)

Lo que ha fallado Troncoud.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (14 Dic 2022)

Giroud haciendo un Morata, si la tira recta es gol


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Esos no son humanos.




Los moros son la mierda del planeta. Deben ser arrasados. 

Espero que hoy en París se lie la de Dios y se maten entre ellos. A ver si con un poco de siete en España vemos reyertas con unas pocas bajas de moronegros.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2022)

Si se la da a Giroud, 2-0.


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Dic 2022)

Girud, Como falla eso???


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2022)

El Giroud es un show...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Al final a los equipos pequeños se les pilla siempre por dos cosas en los momentos decisivos:

1-cagadas inocentes en defensa.

2-Fallar goles cantados.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Casi la meten los gabachos


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya le gustaría a Morralla marcar los goles que marca Girú y follar lo que folla.



Giroud es un mañaco muy serio…

No homo


----------



## Azog el Profanador (14 Dic 2022)

¿Qué coño he visto?


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bueno, 35 años hoy en día no son los 35 años de los 80, eh. Antes con 35 años aunque fueras futbolista estaba estabas calvo, barrigudo y artrítico, y hoy en día si te cuidas se nota muy poco.
> 
> La narrativa de que el fútbol le debe un Mundial a Messi es un coñazo insufrible, pero hay que reconocer que está jugando muy bien en general, yo no diría que son fogonazos puntuales.



Recverdo que a nivel de clubs no estamos ni a mediados de temporada, Messing se va a borrar fijo


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

"Que poco necesita Francia para tener ocasión de goles". 

El comentarista acaba de decir que los moros son una puta mierda jajajjaa


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Como dan de palos los moromierdas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

No enfocan a melodías y ha dicho que hoy estaba en el estadio


----------



## petro6 (14 Dic 2022)

Los morapios van a lesionar a media Negrancia para la final...


----------



## NORDWAND (14 Dic 2022)

Un gol de Marruecos sería lo mejor para tener un mejor partido


----------



## Zarpa (14 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya le gustaría a Morralla marcar los goles que marca Girú y follar lo que folla.



En lo último gana Morata de calle.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> "Que poco necesita Francia para tener ocasión de goles".
> 
> El comentarista acaba de decir que los moros son una puta mierda jajajjaa



Lo único inteligente que ha dicho ese puto retrasado.


----------



## qbit (14 Dic 2022)

¿No podemos fichar a Giroud?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

A 19


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Dic 2022)

Mbappe sera mejor jugador y correra mucho,pero no hay una sola mujer en este planeta que se lo follase antes que Giroud…


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿No podemos fichar a Giroud?



Está en el Milan, no debe ser muy caro, y tiene 36 tacos


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Mbappe sera mejor jugador y correra mucho,pero no hay una sola mujer en este planeta que se lo follase antes que Giroud…



Pero si le van los rabos


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya le gustaría a Morralla marcar los goles que marca Girú y follar lo que folla.



Hoy por ahora está en plan Morata, ha caído en dos fueras de juego, uno impidiendo un disparo franco de su compi y después ha fallado otra clara.

Pero vaya, que a mí también me gusta más Giroud que Moralla

No homo


----------



## qbit (14 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Está en el Milan, no debe ser muy caro, y tiene 36 tacos



Ah, la edad. Bueno, aún así podría ser nuestro Lewandoski o Van Nistelrooy 2.0.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El Giroud es un show...



Lo bien que os habría ido en el pateti


----------



## Torosalvaje (14 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Mbappe sera mejor jugador y correra mucho,pero no hay una sola mujer en este planeta que se lo follase antes que Giroud…



Por lo visto le van los travelos. Tampoco es que eso le preocupe mucho.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (14 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿No podemos fichar a Giroud?



En el pc futbol


----------



## Albion (14 Dic 2022)

Lo permisivos que han sido los árbitros con mierduecos no es ni medio normal. Si fuera mal pensado podría creer que ha habido corrupción en la FIFA. Dios me libre de pensar así de una institución tan honorable.


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> En el pc futbol



Juegarral


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ah, la edad. Bueno, aún así podría ser nuestro Lewandoski o Van Nistelrooy 2.0.



A mí me gusta desde hace años y nunca he entendido porqué no ha estado en la liga española. Lo mismo con la Araña. ¿Ni far$a ni Madrí ni pateti lo vieron?


----------



## El Lonchafinista (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Juegarral



Mejor manager que la mierda de pifia 23 y su furgol femenino.


----------



## Kursk (14 Dic 2022)

Algun conocedor de la cosa sarracena
que explique con quien van los argelinos hoy?

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Albion (14 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Por lo visto le van los travelos. Tampoco es que eso le preocupe mucho.



Bueno, así no lo pillará una golfa con un hijo y la pensión alimenticia. La cosa tiene sus ventajas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> En el pc futbol



Maravilloso. Qué tardes de vicio puro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Mbappe sera mejor jugador y correra mucho,pero no hay una sola mujer en este planeta que se lo follase antes que Giroud…



No subestimes a las charos.


El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Mejor manager que la mierda de pifia 23 y su furgol femenino.



Cómo? Me quedé en los Football Manager de hace unos cuantas temporadas, pero han metido fútbol femenino? jajjajajajaja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

No hechais en falta a las chicas de la cruz roja?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Mejor manager que la mierda de pifia 23 y su furgol femenino.



Realmente era una copia del football manager


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Mbappe sera mejor jugador y correra mucho,pero no hay una sola mujer en este planeta que se lo follase antes que Giroud…



Mbappe le gustan los transformers


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No subestimes
> 
> Cómo? Me quedé en los Football Manager de hace unos cuantas temporadas, pero han metido fútbol femenino? jajjajajajaja



En los actuales sí


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Maravilloso. Qué tardes de vicio puro.



Ya os digo que muchos entrenadores de la época jugaban al juego por su base de datos. Tremenda esa época.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No hechais en falta a las chicas de la cruz roja?


----------



## El Lonchafinista (14 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Realmente era una copia del football manager



Football Manager hasta hace dos dias tenias el modo chapa de visionado de partidos, esta gente en los 90s tenia un motor 3d jugable y una version muy simplicada per que enganchaba.

Ojo me gusta un huevo football manager, pero lo dinamico que era pc futbol no hay ningun juego igual.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ya os digo que muchos entrenadores de la época jugaban al juego por su base de datos. Tremenda esa época.



Y Juande Ramos usaba la base de datos del football manager


----------



## Torosalvaje (14 Dic 2022)

Joder. Qué poca sangre tiene Dembele. Está el partido para que Francia rompa por las bandas y no lo están aprovechando.


----------



## Torosalvaje (14 Dic 2022)

Uuy Morocco.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (14 Dic 2022)

Casi golazo de Marruecos de chilena, diossss


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

eso merecía gol


----------



## El Lonchafinista (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No subestimes a las charos.
> 
> Cómo? Me quedé en los Football Manager de hace unos cuantas temporadas, pero han metido fútbol femenino? jajjajajajaja



Si claro


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Vaya chilena el moro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Fráfrica jugando con fuego


----------



## Galifrey (14 Dic 2022)

Ostia puta la tijereta mora!


----------



## Vanatico (14 Dic 2022)

aibaaaaaaaaaaaaa la hostiaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

al palo los morapios


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

¡chilena al palo!!


----------



## El chepa (14 Dic 2022)

Chilena con la caña = pincho moruno


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Dic 2022)

Si mete eso se cae el Golfo Pérsico entero.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Perico con estas palabras demuestras que tienes el rabo de Messi metido hasta la traquea. Ya solo te falta para atragantarte del todo que esta noche los amegos que te destrozaron el estadio en aquel amistoso de Marruecos en Cornellá, se clasifiquen también para la final.



Amigo @Manero , aquí, el que tiene la " colita " del Hormonas medida hasta la tráquea eres tú y los tuyos.... Sólo hacéis que chupárselo... Lee y entérate cómo se mueve el Mundo:









Organizador del Mundial de Qatar sin escrúpulos: "Ver a Messi levantar la Copa del Mundo sería especial para nosotros"


Lionel Messi será la gran estrella en el Mundial de Qatar que comienza en noviembre y así lo hizo saber el jeque organizador del certamen, que incluso espera que levante el trofeo de campeón en diciembre.




redgol.cl


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

Le echan huevos los moros. Llega a meter éso... no le da muy bien eh.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Dic 2022)

Madre mia,casi cae el gol del mundial…


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

El fvncivago se acaba de insta-correr con la chilena


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Hostia,

Hugo Ahmed


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Dic 2022)

Afrancia a la final fijo.


----------



## javso (14 Dic 2022)

Twitter petado de argentinos pidiendo a Marruecos que los "caguen a patadas".


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Jajajajajajaja el casillas con dos cojones


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (14 Dic 2022)

Lo suyo es que nigros con el apoyo de argelinos desmenucen a unos cuantos marroquinos hoy en Pagí


----------



## Th89 (14 Dic 2022)

Me van a salir sarpullidos por querer que gane Francia


----------



## jotace (14 Dic 2022)

Mororruecos se está viniendo arriba


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Joder los moromierdas haciendo chilenas.

Que puto equipo más raro. Haciendo paquetadas o jugando a lo globetrotter.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2022)

Se trasca la magedia...


----------



## Evangelion (14 Dic 2022)

Recordaba mas troncos a los marroquis


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Ojo a ese corner


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Le echan huevos los moros. Llega a meter éso... no le da muy bien eh.



queremos gifses, hamijo hinformátiko


----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2022)

Pues Marruecos llega. 

Obviamente no es un chorreo, pero Francia no tiene esto ganado ni de coña, por mucho que lo que mejor haga Marruecos sea defender.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (14 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Mbappe sera mejor jugador y correra mucho,pero no hay una sola mujer en este planeta que se lo follase antes que Giroud…



Mbappé tiene gustos exquisitos, como buen forero le gustan los buenos rabocs


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (14 Dic 2022)

Francia está jugando con fuego


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

javso dijo:


> Twitter petado de argentinos pidiendo a Marruecos que los "caguen a patadas".



Ya tienen miedo los boludos.


----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Dic 2022)

En la Gabacholandia moronegra es un español el que marca a los moros. Dios escribe recto en los renglones torcidos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Dic 2022)

En breve empiezan los ululeos en las gradas y los gabachos se cagan.


----------



## FROM HELL (14 Dic 2022)

Vaya show de partido.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Estos son los mismos moromierdas que el otro día?

Porque pasa como con los chinos que se parecen.


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Me van a salir sarpullidos por querer que gane Francia



Sarna con gusto, no pica.


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> queremos gifses, hamijo hinformátiko


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

javso dijo:


> Twitter petado de argentinos pidiendo a Marruecos que los "caguen a patadas".





Cobardes. Saben que contra Francia los argentinos se achantan mucho. 
Por eso quieren a los moromierdas en la final: son más débiles.


----------



## Torosalvaje (14 Dic 2022)

Me está sorprendiendo mucho Marruecos. A ratos está mejor que Francia.


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Mbappé tiene gustos exquisitos, como buen forero le gustan los buenos rabocs



Cual será su nick? Será también de la copropandi?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Francia está jugando con fuego



con costo, más bien


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Dic 2022)

Yo creía que les iba a caer un saco después del primero, pero lo están peleando con mucha dignidad. Cuidadin.


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> queremos gifses, hamijo hinformátiko



Cómo sabes que soy informático??? no serás un hiper mega cracker/hacker gostoso no?


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Me duele decirlo, pero mororruecos tiene muy buen equipo


----------



## Torosalvaje (14 Dic 2022)

El Chumino ha hecho un penal al Morocco.


----------



## Nicors (14 Dic 2022)

Esta seguidora de Brasil se quedó así.


----------



## petro6 (14 Dic 2022)

Mbapié sin espacios es un cero,


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



ailoviu no omo


----------



## Manoliko (14 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Joder los moromierdas haciendo chilenas.
> 
> Que puto equipo más raro. Haciendo paquetadas o jugando a lo globetrotter.



Van dopados de todo hasta arriba.


----------



## jotace (14 Dic 2022)

¡Allez allez enfants de la patrie!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Para el que le guste el fútbol es un partido espectacular.


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Me duele decirlo, pero mororruecos tiene muy buen equipo



Tienen equipo bastante apañado. Aquí lo comentamos antes de empezar el mundial.


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ailoviu no omo


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Me duele decirlo, pero mororruecos tiene muy buen equipo



se esta viendo que tenian bastante mas que cuando jugaron contra nosotros,donde optaron por poner el autobus


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (14 Dic 2022)

Descanso!! 
Francia 1 - 0 Marruecos 

Gol de Theo Hernández en el minuto 5


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

Dudo que aquí este viendo al equipo campeón del mundial


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es un equipo cortito cortito con sifón
> 
> Aunque aqui he leído que los equiparaban a no sé quién de media tabla en la liga



Te siguen pareciendo cortitos? Porque España habría firmado con la sangre de su primogénito jugarle así a esta Francia.


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Para el que le guste el fútbol es un partido espectacular.



Corroboro, raton. No nos aburrimos.
Y Macron esta deseando recibir con ansia a los flamantes ganadores


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

No es que Francia merezca perder, pero Marruecos está siendo bastante mejor.

Juegan de verdad, lo de Francia son jugaditas rasas, que pueden ser muy "elegantes"... pero que no...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> se esta viendo que tenian bastante mas que cuando jugaron contra nosotros,donde optaron por poner el autobus



Es que si juegan como hoy contra nosotros nos meten 5


----------



## Manoliko (14 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Me duele decirlo, pero mororruecos tiene muy buen equipo



Que van dopados coño. Y por la moral por las nubes porque ni ellos creían que llegaban aquí. Pero han llegado por las ayudas arbitrales.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (14 Dic 2022)

Los mamadvs galos son unas bestias físicas, menudos manyacos... Argentina no tiene nada que hacer. Dep dep dep.


----------



## Wikiman (14 Dic 2022)

enorme marruecos partidazo cuando nadie daba un duro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Me van a salir sarpullidos por querer que gane Francia



A esto hemos llegado. Y el Domingo igual.


----------



## filets (14 Dic 2022)

Menudo mundial se esta cascando Dembele


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> se esta viendo que tenian bastante mas que cuando jugaron contra nosotros,donde optaron por poner el autobus



Y no solamente eso. Saben defender, jugar bien, rápidas y precisas transiciones cuando salen a la contra... después en las ramblas son cracks. Apretaditos en el metro de Málaga más de lo mismo. En Torrevieja ya ni te cuento. Son cracks. Otra raza superior.


----------



## filets (14 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Me van a salir sarpullidos por querer que gane Francia






Francia


----------



## Infierno Existencial (14 Dic 2022)

Los moritos están mereciendo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Tienen equipo bastante apañado. Aquí lo comentamos antes de empezar el mundial.



Es un equipo europeo.


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Dic 2022)

si tienen la pasion y descaro que habia en el futbol hace 30 anyos 

y ya no hay porque ahora son funcis millonarios


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (14 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Van dopados de todo hasta arriba.



Debe ser la adrenalina de haber estado follando con cabras antes del partido.
Es el adrenocromo moruno.


----------



## Manoliko (14 Dic 2022)

Un puto intento de chilena que no sale bien y os habéis vuelto todos follamoros. Van dopados, y juegan sin nada que perder, no esperaban llegar aquí, no hay más.


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Menudo mundial se esta cascando Dembele



En la chilena moruna, se quita de en medio que flipas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Ya lo adelanto antes del mundial @Obiwanchernobil marruecos ganaría el mundial. 
Como veis tenía yo mis fundamentos basados en mis extensos conocimientos futbolisticos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Corroboro, raton. No nos aburrimos.
> Y Macron esta deseando recibir con ansia a los flamantes ganadores
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1292397



Lo de la vieja no cuela, a este le gusta rabo negro.


----------



## Jvsl36 (14 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Cobardes. Saben que contra Francia los argentinos se achantan mucho.
> Por eso quieren a los moromierdas en la final: son más débiles.



Cero temor a Francia


----------



## Th89 (14 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1292402
> 
> 
> Francia



Qué desperdicio.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

de repente Morrococos en la élite mundial, ya no se puede vivir


----------



## Torosalvaje (14 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Corroboro, raton. No nos aburrimos.
> Y Macron esta deseando recibir con ansia a los flamantes ganadores
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1292397



En esa foto Maricron está mirando con más deseo al efebo pensando en su verga de ébano de lo que jamás habrá mirado a la vieja con la que lo casaron.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> El Chumino ha hecho un penal al Morocco.



Calla sudaca pro argenmierdina


----------



## Galifrey (14 Dic 2022)

Partido raro de cojones, pero divertidísimo.

En la selección moronegra solo los fachas blancos están jugando con cojones. Por otro lado, los moros están supliendo su supuesta inferioridad físico-técnica con mucha más fe y cojones y atrevimiento. 

Los moronegros son aparentemente muy superiores, pero veo poco compromiso en gente como el follatravelos o el Negrolé. Es increíble lo que puede hacer la cohesión y la identidad, los moromierdas están mucho más compenetrados.

Si consiguen marcar los amegos pronto podemos ver un partido espectacular.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1292402
> 
> 
> Francia



Ya lo tenemos aquí. Tengo conocidas y compañeras de trabajo casadas con negros y con hijos negros.


----------



## Big_Lanister (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Para el que le guste el fútbol es un partido espectacular.




Típico partido de barrio, donde el equipo contrario es mucho mejor que tu, pero te la suda todo y sabes que la única manera de tener oportunidades es echándole huevos. No habia visto todavía ningún partido tan vertical en el Mundial. Partidazo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> En la chilena moruna, se quita de en medio que flipas.



Por si el balón le lesióna


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo de la vieja no cuela, a este le gusta rabo negro.



eau de rabonne


----------



## Scout.308 (14 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Un puto intento de chilena que no sale bien y os habéis vuelto todos follamoros. Van dopados, y juegan sin nada que perder, no esperaban llegar aquí, no hay más.



Para ya, que estás dando vergüenza ajena.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Cero temor a Francia



Con la FIFA, los árbitros y Qatar a vuestro favor, no me extraña.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 Dic 2022)

Da la sensación que los marroquíes sienten mucho mas los colores que muchos jugadores franceses, juegan con unas ganas y una sangre que en los negros gabachos sobre todo no se ve.


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por si el balón le lesióna


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Todos juntos hermanos magrebíes!!!!

La marea verde!!!!!!!


----------



## Madrid (14 Dic 2022)

Me parece un de


Jvsl36 dijo:


> Cero temor a Francia



Hahahahahahahahahahaha

Esos son mis chicos del cono sur.. a pecho descubierto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, Marruecos con los dos centrales titulares lesionados. A estos equipos tipo Marruecos o Croacia si les quitas un titular el que viene detrás suele tener mucho menos nivel.


----------



## FROM HELL (14 Dic 2022)

Hombre pues un marruecos VS argentina puede ser como el Royal Rumble pero sin guión. 

Y sangre en las gradas.


----------



## Madrid (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Todos juntos hermanos magrebíes!!!!
> 
> La marea verde!!!!!!!





Qué tal premoh por Villa Sanjurjo??


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Veréis la repetición de la falta de boufal, es penalti claro de Francia, pero clarisimo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Qué tal premoh por Villa Sanjurjo??



Porque me pones un vídeo de Mordor?


----------



## FROM HELL (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Lo cachondo es que es tan empanado que no se descarta que se saque la polla en la final.


----------



## Madrid (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Porque me pones un vídeo de Mordor?



Joder pensaba que era El Raval


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOl DE SARABIA ... 11 ... FALTA UNO


----------



## Fauna iberica (14 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1292402
> 
> 
> Francia



Por culpa de zorras como esa vamos a la destrucción de Europa.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

a todo esto, peasso mundial de embapé, NO??


----------



## GT5 (14 Dic 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> juegan con unas ganas y una sangre



Total. Me recuerdan a Ben Johnson en Seul. O a mi primo BARTOLO en la rave de Argusino. 

Es LA FE. 

LA DORITOFE.


----------



## Octubrista (14 Dic 2022)

Una mierda de arbitraje, ayer y hoy:

*"Theo derriba a Boufal y el árbitro mexicano debió señalar el penalti"*









"Theo derriba a Boufal y el árbitro mexicano debió señalar el penalti"


En el minuto 27 el mexicano César Ramos mostró la amarilla a Boufal en una acción juzgada así por Pérez Burrull en Radio MARCA: "Es una jugada confusa pero yo veo penalti de Theo H




www.marca.com


----------



## Manoliko (14 Dic 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Para ya, que estás dando vergüenza ajena.



Comeme los huevos, vosotros si que dais vergüenza ajena viniendo aquí a hacerle manadas a Marruecos.

Solo han tenido un arreon de pocos minutos y un intento de chilena. España metió siete goles un partido y mira.


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Lo cachondo es que es tan empanado que no se descarta que se saque la polla en la final.



A mi es un futbolista que me gusta (No homo) a pesar de sus irregularidades y lesiones


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Comeme los huevos, vosotros di que dais vergüenza ajena viniendo aquí a hacerle manadas a Marruecos.
> 
> Solo han tenido un arreon de pocos minutos y un intento de chilena. España metió siete goles un partido y mira.




Es que es de una puta vergüenza ver las chupadas de polla a los moros por parte de españoles.

Por eso Dios castigó a la traidora España perdiendo ante esa escoria marroquí. 

Con españoles así tan mierdas no me extraña la derroición de este país.


----------



## Big_Lanister (14 Dic 2022)

-popo centra
-yos bonita, toma cabeza
-yoss que haces, chilena y todo
-pff lo viste, deje loco a la piba del Banco
-uff me toca de portero, palante señores que esta gente la lia. 

A Marruecos se la suda todo, si juegan acojonados les cae un baño.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2022)

3° cambio de marruecos por lesión.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Bueno, pues vamos a ver qué tal la segunda parte


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Te siguen pareciendo cortitos? Porque España habría firmado con la sangre de su primogénito jugarle así a esta Francia.



España hace un año le jugó a Francia mucho mejor que estos

Y sí me parecen poca cosa. Logicamente tendrán que hacer algo para empatar porque de lo contrario pierden

Es normal que intenten cosas, pero vamos que por hacer una chilena no hay que dejarse impresionar, véremos qué más hacen


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> A mi es un futbolista que me gusta (No homo) a pesar de sus irregularidades y lesiones



y sin olvidarnos de su gran faceta de aztor... en superdetective en hollywood se sale,,,


----------



## FROM HELL (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> A mi es un futbolista que me gusta (No homo) a pesar de sus irregularidades y lesiones



Potencial tiene inmenso. Pero es que la cabeza no le da para ser super elite.

Literalmente se la sopla todo.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Huele a gol de Francia en los próximos 10 minutos


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

Penalti para Messing


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 Dic 2022)

GT5 dijo:


> Total. Me recuerdan a Ben Johnson en Seul. O a mi primo BARTOLO en la rave de Argusino.
> 
> Es LA FE.
> 
> LA DORITOFE.



La FÉ mueve montañas..... los mercenarios no.


----------



## Scout.308 (14 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Comeme los huevos, vosotros si que dais vergüenza ajena viniendo aquí a hacerle manadas a Marruecos.
> 
> Solo han tenido un arreon de pocos minutos y un intento de chilena. España metió siete goles un partido y mira.



España lleva dos semanas en casa y los moros están peleando por un puesto en la final, si no ves que esta vez han sido mejores que nosotros es que eres incluso más subnormal de lo que pensaba.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> España hace un año le jugó a Francia mucho mejor que estos
> 
> Y sí me parecen poca cosa. Logicamente tendrán que hacer algo para empatar porque de lo contrario pierden
> 
> Es normal que intenten cosas, pero vamos que por hacer una chilena no hay que dejarse impresionar, véremos qué más hacen



Campeones del mundo de amistosos es lo que somos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

pues no era un chiste, Embapao le ha metido un buen patao


----------



## Madrid (14 Dic 2022)

En un contragolpe Francia cierra el partido, pero a los moros no les queda otra opción


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Campeones del mundo de *amistosos* es lo que somos.



es que en españa somoh buena hente, shavá...


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Pues a mi no me está gustando Francia.


----------



## Torosalvaje (14 Dic 2022)

Marruecos sale a buscar el gol con dos webs.
Seguramente le marque Francia a la contra, pero están haciendo una final muy digna.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

JAJAJAJA piscinas mbpae


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

Griezman está haciendo un buen partido y la potencia y arrancadas de Mbappé telita.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Joder ya empezamos con el arbitraje


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Dic 2022)

Le han barrido y el albritoh no hace nada. 
Meflippé está bien jodido.


----------



## Th89 (14 Dic 2022)

Menudo palo a Mbappesetas


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> JAJAJAJA piscinas mbpae



Cuchillo moromierda más bien.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2022)

Tiene más pinra de golpe PERO.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2022)

Mbappe is down


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Dic 2022)

Oh no mpape se queja ...


----------



## petro6 (14 Dic 2022)

Mierdapé hoy no se va de nadie juas,juas. Hágase, lesiónese.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Dic 2022)

Mucho exjugador del Leganés hay aquí


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Dic 2022)

Jajajajajjajjaa.... El robo a Croacia:



Tal cual.... Jajajjaja


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Ya están las hordas sarracenas ululando.


----------



## Madrid (14 Dic 2022)

Vaya nivelito de arbitros... que lástima.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Esto de los moros con las palmas no lo hacían los islandeses?


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Dic 2022)

adios estrella


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

se viene... se viene


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Marruecos bailando a Francia....que fútbol, por mucho que nos joda, momentos brillantes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Dic 2022)

Marruecos a tumba abierta ...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

las franchutes parece que están jugando de cachondeo


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Estos empatan .


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

No sé quién ha dicho, de los comentaristas de tv, que eso era penalti a Mbappé, pero la jugada de esa posible falta, si lo era, estaba a dos metros fuera del área. Vaya nivel Maribel.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

El árbitro no ha querido que Francia se folle a los moros en un penalti por esa falta al negro.


----------



## weyler (14 Dic 2022)

Marruecos a la final


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> las franchutes parece que están jugando de cachondeo



o los morloks muy en serio


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (14 Dic 2022)

La selección francesa está llena de quintacolumnistas


----------



## deadbysunrise (14 Dic 2022)

Los moroccos que hay en el estadio de donde han sacado el dinero para estar ahí?
Si cada vez que los enfocan están hechos polvo sin dientes y todo reventados.
Habrán vendido a sus hijas y las 4 cabras que tienen en el corral. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Granodepus (14 Dic 2022)

Dejando a lado las moronegradas, está siendo un partidazo


----------



## Wikiman (14 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Una mierda de arbitraje, ayer y hoy:
> 
> *"Theo derriba a Boufal y el árbitro mexicano debió señalar el penalti"*
> 
> ...



para que luego digan que los arbitros estan favoreciendo a los marroquis, vaya penalty les han robado, esta claro que la fifa quiere una final argentina francia


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> El árbitro no ha querido que Francia se folle a los moros en un penalti por esa falta al negro.



No está dentro del área


----------



## Manoliko (14 Dic 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> España lleva dos semanas en casa y los moros están peleando por un puesto en la final, si no ves que esta vez han sido mejores que nosotros es que eres incluso más subnormal de lo que pensaba.



La peor España que recuerdo hizo un partido lamentable y aún así esta banda nos tenia miedo y jugaron todo el partido encerrados atrás. Todo el partido cortando el juego de España mediante agarrones, empujones y patadas y el árbitro se lo consentía, y aún así llegaron a penaltis.

Marruecos no es un equipo digno de jugar una semifinal y si no lo ves eres retrasando mental o te paga Marruecos igual que a los eurodiputados.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

deadbysunrise dijo:


> Los moroccos que hay en el estadio de donde han sacado el dinero para estar ahí?
> Si cada vez que los enfocan están hechos polvo sin dientes y todo reventados.
> Habrán vendido a sus hijas y las 4 cabras que tienen en el corral.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk









Ingreso Mínimo Vital


El Ingreso Mínimo Vital es una prestación dirigida a prevenir el riesgo de pobreza y exclusión social de las personas que viven solas o están integradas en una unidad de convivencia y carecen de recursos económicos básicos para cubrir sus necesidades básicas.




imv.seg-social.es


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

son currelas en qatar... decían que había 200K... (sin censar, medio millón)


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (14 Dic 2022)

¿por qué Francia va de rojo? He llegado tarde y solo veo atacar a los de rojo


----------



## Wikiman (14 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Una mierda de arbitraje, ayer y hoy:
> 
> *"Theo derriba a Boufal y el árbitro mexicano debió señalar el penalti"*
> 
> ...



para que luego digan que los arbitros estan favoreciendo a los marroquis, vaya penalty les han robado, esta claro que la fifa quiere una final argentina francia


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Campeones del mundo de amistosos es lo que somos.



En este mundial sí lo han sido cierto


----------



## deadbysunrise (14 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Ingreso Mínimo Vital
> 
> 
> El Ingreso Mínimo Vital es una prestación dirigida a prevenir el riesgo de pobreza y exclusión social de las personas que viven solas o están integradas en una unidad de convivencia y carecen de recursos económicos básicos para cubrir sus necesidades básicas.
> ...



Jajaja cierto, iluso de mí. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

deadbysunrise dijo:


> Los moroccos que hay en el estadio de donde han sacado el dinero para estar ahí?
> Si cada vez que los enfocan están hechos polvo sin dientes y todo reventados.
> Habrán vendido a sus hijas y las 4 cabras que tienen en el corral.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk



Vienen en el mesmo avión que los franceses, no sé si mexplico


----------



## Torosalvaje (14 Dic 2022)

Los moros ya se merecen el empate.


----------



## petro6 (14 Dic 2022)

Los moros ahora mismo se están cagando en la boca de Francia,las cosas cómo son.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Joder ya estamos no pitando los palos de los sarracenos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Dic 2022)

Que han tomado los moros para correr tanto. ?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Los moronegros tienen que marcar el segundo


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

deadbysunrise dijo:


> Los moroccos que hay en el estadio de donde han sacado el dinero para estar ahí?
> Si cada vez que los enfocan están hechos polvo sin dientes y todo reventados.
> Habrán vendido a sus hijas y las 4 cabras que tienen en el corral.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk




Es grotesco cada vez que enfocan a esos abortos marroquíes de las gradas, son feisimos joder.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Los moracos no son malos,

el juego directo lo ejecutan bien,

también van al límite dando patadas.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Si claro




Qué vergüenza ajena, joder


----------



## NORDWAND (14 Dic 2022)

Griezmann en todas partes del campo, siempre bien


----------



## Iron John (14 Dic 2022)

deadbysunrise dijo:


> Los moroccos que hay en el estadio de donde han sacado el dinero para estar ahí?
> Si cada vez que los enfocan están hechos polvo sin dientes y todo reventados.
> Habrán vendido a sus hijas y las 4 cabras que tienen en el corral.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk



De las paguitas que nos sacan en españa


----------



## Infierno Existencial (14 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Los moritos están mereciendo



Lo repito otra vez. Moros mereciendo. Franceses dando pena. Corrijo, francoafricanos


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> son currelas en qatar... decían que había 200K... (sin censar, medio millón)



Currelas de que?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Dic 2022)

Al Tortuga lo están moliendo a palos....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Puede que hace como tres mundiales que no veía un partido con tanta intensidad


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

La presión de Marruecos es impresionante


----------



## Azog el Profanador (14 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Que han tomado los moros para correr tanto. ?



Hasta arriba de hachís, es lo que les gusta.


----------



## mispero (14 Dic 2022)

Y macarrón sentado justo al lado del Infantino, pasame otro billetico, menuda verguenza


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (14 Dic 2022)

deadbysunrise dijo:


> Los moroccos que hay en el estadio de donde han sacado el dinero para estar ahí?
> Si cada vez que los enfocan están hechos polvo sin dientes y todo reventados.
> Habrán vendido a sus hijas y las 4 cabras que tienen en el corral.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk



Y los argentinos?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No está dentro del área



quién ha sido el que ha dicho dentro, me ha parecido chapi ferrer


----------



## Th89 (14 Dic 2022)

Más le vale ponerse espinilleras de acero a Bappé si pasan a la final .


----------



## TNTcl (14 Dic 2022)

La banda derecha es una maravilla.


Y lo de Mbappe no ha sido ni falta, bien por el árbitro. A la final...


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Chupito por cada vez que casillas diga que Francia no necesita mucho para generar peligro


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (14 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Currelas de que?



Construyendo rascacielos y estadios de fumbol, por ejemplo.

Puedes estar seguro de que en Qatar no los tienen por la calle cobrando la paguita.


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> quién ha sido el que ha dicho dentro, me ha parecido chapi ferrer



Creo que sí. Tampoco han sacado repetición de la jugada.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Puede que hace como tres mundiales que no veía un partido con tanta intensidad



Es que dentro de dos meses el equipo de Francia entero está jugando Champions, pero hay 7 u 8 marroquíes que en la vida se van a ver en otra igual.


----------



## Tadeus (14 Dic 2022)

Todavía no han inventado nada mejor que los cordones para las botas de fútbol?


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Partidazo, fútbol del que no se había visto hasta ahora en el mundial


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Griezmann en todas partes del campo, siempre bien



Está haciendo buen partido.


----------



## Wikiman (14 Dic 2022)

este partido esta siendo incluso mejor que el inglaterra francia me siento orgulloso de poder presenciar un espectaculo asi en un mundial tan descafeinado


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Qué puta manía con lo de dejar seguir la jugada para no molestar a los jeques, joder


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Dic 2022)

Fuera de juego de Mempapé y el linier lo pita con 20 segundos de retardo. 
son malísimos pitando.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Construyendo rascacielos y estadios de fumbol, por ejemplo.
> 
> Puedes estar seguro de que en Qatar no los tienen por la calle cobrando la paguita.



Ya lo dudo eso de que estén currando de algo un moromierda de marruecos pero que mucho mucho.

Para algo violento si puede que les hayan contratado.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

Han tardado 10 sgs en pitar el fvera de jvego


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (14 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Es que dentro de dos meses el equipo de Francia entero está jugando Champions, pero hay 7 u 8 marroquíes que en la vida se van a ver en otra igual.



Es que si no corres y te dejas los huevos en una semifinal de un Mundial, cuando lo vas a hacer?


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> quién ha sido el que ha dicho dentro, me ha parecido chapi ferrer



Ah coño, se tira a la piscina


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Todavía no han inventado nada mejor que los cordones para las botas de fútbol?



Ya mismo...


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Han tardado 10 sgs en pitar el fvera de jvego



Lo están haciendo en todos los partidos porque a los jeques les parece graciosísimo


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Francia sigue parapetada en su campo y Marruecos está ahora encontrando claridad por la derecha en las combinaciones entre Achraf y Ziyech.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Se están fundiendo los minolles del next generation.









Qatar ya no acepta más marroquíes en Doha


Las autoridades de Qatar decidieron cancelar 23 vuelos con destino a Doha con ciudadanos marroquíes que iban a la semifinal del Mundial.




okdiario.com


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Al Tortuga lo están moliendo a palos....



No juega la final, verás  

Y el mejicano se hace el orejas que no veas


----------



## filets (14 Dic 2022)

Que salga Abde


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Dic 2022)

Joder macho, los están embotellando en el área. Con un par bien gordo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Creo que sí. Tampoco han sacado repetición de la jugada.



vienen los mejores

pd : como comentaristas de tve


----------



## filets (14 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Se están fundiendo los minolles del next generation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esos no vuelven


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Lo están haciendo en todos los partidos porque a los jeques les parece graciosísimo



Sin embargo al que hace el esfverzo físico para nada...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (14 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Qué vergüenza ajena, joder



Cuando salga la cristiana ronalda botellas me lo compro


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Currelas de que?



eso ya lo preguntas aquí si eso:


*Dirección de Comunicación de RTVE*
Edif. Prado del Rey. Avda. Radio Televisión, 4
28223 POZUELO DE ALARCON (MADRID)
Teléf. (+34) 91 581 70 00
rtve.dircom@rtve.es
*Dirección Comercial de RTVE*
Avda. de Radio Televisión, 4
28223 POZUELO DE ALARCON (MADRID)
Teléf. (+34) 91 581 70 00
*Televisión Española*
*Dirección de TVE *
Edif. TVE. Avda. Radio Televisión, 4
28223 POZUELO DE ALARCON (MADRID)
Teléf. (+34) 91 346 40 00 Fax (+34) 91 346 30 55
*Dirección de Informativos de TVE *
Torrespaña. Alcalde Sáinz de Baranda, 92
28007 MADRID
Teléf. (+34) 91 346 80 00 Fax (+34) 91 346 87 30


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Los moronegros saben que son mucho mejores y juegan al trantran. Si necesitan un segundo gol lo buscarán.


----------



## NORDWAND (14 Dic 2022)

Francia aparcando el autobús


----------



## Captain Julius (14 Dic 2022)

Faltan patadas, joder.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Dic 2022)

Los follacabras se merecen un golito..


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> eso ya lo preguntas aquí si eso:
> 
> 
> *Dirección de Comunicación de RTVE*
> ...



Es que menudo pisto te has echado.

Moromierdas currando...

Esos que pones van a decir la verdad si.


----------



## Wikiman (14 Dic 2022)

posesion 61% a favor de marruecos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Sea el que pase de estos dos, tienen un nivel muy pero que muy superior a argentina, de aquí sale el ganador del mundial sin duda.


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Quiero más de este fútbol, prórroga por favor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Es que menudo pisto te has echado.
> 
> Moromierdas currando...
> 
> Esos que pones van a decir la verdad si.



joder tu lo del mode ironic no lo diste, no? 
sin hakrituz


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Dos cambios en Marruecos


----------



## petro6 (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sea el que pase de estos dos, tienen un nivel muy pero que muy superior a argentina, de aquí sale el ganador del mundial sin duda.



No sé ,esos juegan con más de once. ´Tú ya sabes...


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Partido digno de final


----------



## NORDWAND (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quiero más de este fútbol, prórroga por favor.



Buena mierda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

A 26 la victoria de Marruecos en 90'.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

Thuram nigga nacido en Italia, que jvega para Francia y está en un club aleman


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No juega la final, verás
> 
> Y el mejicano se hace el orejas que no veas



Lógico... No lo quieren contra Pulgarcito...


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Esto va a ir a prórroga


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Construyendo rascacielos y estadios de fumbol, por ejemplo.
> 
> Puedes estar seguro de que en Qatar no los tienen por la calle cobrando la paguita.



Si eso es ironizar colega, vuelve a buscar la definición en el diccionario que andas perdido.


----------



## Descuernacabras (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Jojojojojo brvtal.


----------



## Evangelion (14 Dic 2022)

A ver Paris y Bruselas hoy.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Joder, Francia tiene la defensa muy atrás,

casi al borde del área.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

Brutal Koundé ahí en la zona fuera del área.


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> A ver Paris y Bruselas hoy.



Marsella


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Esto va a ir a prórroga



Falta que Marruecos marque para ir a la prórroga


----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2022)

Thuram haciendo más que Moneypé.


----------



## javso (14 Dic 2022)

Si los moros nos juegan como hoy nos machacan, son infinitamente mejor que España. Solo que nadie les ha enseñado a rematar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Dechams no tiene huevos a quitar a mbappe que estaba andando y no presionaba.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> A ver Paris y Bruselas hoy.



Gane quien gane, se va a liar


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Dic 2022)

Joder, se le han cruzado los cables al realizador y ha metido football americano. 
Oh.. espera...


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Casillas no se entera ni del tiempo


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Dic 2022)

hacen cosas que no se ven normalmemte


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

Más malo el árbitro no puede ser eh.


----------



## Adelaido (14 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Esto va a ir a prórroga



DIOS TE OIGA.

TODO ESPAÑOL DEBE APOYAR A MARRUECOS.


----------



## JAGGER (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sea el que pase de estos dos, tienen un nivel muy pero que muy superior a argentina, de aquí sale el ganador del mundial sin duda.



Si si.


----------



## Manero (14 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Amigo @Manero , aquí, el que tiene la " colita " del Hormonas medida hasta la tráquea eres tú y los tuyos.... Sólo hacéis que chupárselo... Lee y entérate cómo se mueve el Mundo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues vaya mierda de influencia que tiene ese organizador, que no ha conseguido que su selección gane ni uno solo de sus partidos. Y eso que veo que en el artículo soñaba con que Catar quedase primero de grupo y se cruzase con Argentina en Cuartos.

Y a ver si Marruecos remonta, que solo por haber destrozado Cornellá ya tienen los amegos todo mi apoyo.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Los ameggos empiezan a acusar desgaste


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Casillas no se entera ni del tiempo



Falta de calcio...


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> DIOS TE OIGA.
> 
> TODO ESPAÑOL DEBE APOYAR A MARRUECOS.



Calla follamoros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Los mohas en 90 minutos le han puesto más huevos que España en todo el mundial


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Los ameggos empiezan a acusar desgaste



Les faltan segarros.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Dic 2022)

Qué miserables estos arbitros pro argenmierdina

permitiendo todas las patadas , pisotones con tacos , empujones , tirones de camiseta , .. que hacen los hijoputas moros 

y amarillas cero!!!! y otras directamente ni pitan falta!!!


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Gane quien gane, se va a liar




Los franceses de pura cepa hoy se quedan metidos en su casa, y hacen muy bien. Sólo la chusma estará en la calle para liarla.

So hay guerra civil entre moromierdas marroquíes y moromierdas argelinos, el caso es que hayan muchas bajas esta noche.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Ya están muy cansado los magrebies


----------



## Manoliko (14 Dic 2022)

javso dijo:


> Si los moros nos juegan como hoy nos machacan, son infinitamente mejor que España. Solo que nadie les ha enseñado a rematar.



Tu eres tonto macho. 

Estas chorradas las decís en serio o estáis s sueldo del moto igual que los eurodiputafos


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> DIOS TE OIGA.
> 
> TODO ESPAÑOL DEBE APOYAR A MARRUECOS.



Ah si? Desde 711?


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2022)

javso dijo:


> Si los moros nos juegan como hoy nos machacan, son infinitamente mejor que España. Solo que nadie les ha enseñado a rematar.



Si los moros nos juegan como hoy probablemente estaríamos aqui nosotros jugando


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

Al árbitro le han prometido un piso de lujo en el centro de Doha.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2022)

Va a meter francia un golito y a otra cosa...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Dic 2022)

javso dijo:


> Si los moros nos juegan como hoy nos machacan, son infinitamente mejor que España. Solo que nadie les ha enseñado a rematar.



Les hace falta un Morata.

Hacen lo que España fue incapaz: meter balones al área.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Falta de calcio...



¿No fue a Casillas al que le dio un txvngo peor que cvando no lo escolarizaron?


----------



## Adelaido (14 Dic 2022)

MARRUECOS. LAS CHORTINAS CONFÍAN EN TÍ.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Sale la joya de la masía


----------



## Evangelion (14 Dic 2022)

El 4 marroquí es una bestia. Su cotizacion tras el mundial se ha disparado...gran negocio para la Fiorentina.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Otro cambio en Marruecos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

coño va a entrar el mena de sabadell

NUEHTTROH NINIOH


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Los franceses de pura cepa hoy se quedan metidos en su casa, y hacen muy bien. Sólo la chusma estará en la calle para liarla.
> 
> So hay guerra civil entre moromierdas marroquíes y moromierdas argelinos, el caso es que hayan muchas bajas esta noche.



Falso. Estan mirando el partido en los bares tambien y los que estan en casa apoyan a sus moronegros. Que mal conoces el pais, tu.
Mbapie es super patriota.



adivina quien va a follar pronto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (14 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Los ameggos empiezan a acusar desgaste



Han salido como motos al principio de la segunda parte pero ya se han desinflado, parecen de bajón. Las cuatro lonchas que se han metido en la media parte ya pierden efecto.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

Va a salir otro MENA español...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> DIOS TE OIGA.
> 
> TODO ESPAÑOL DEBE APOYAR A MARRUECOS.



Por qué??


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Se le ha hecho de noche.

Que equipo más raro repito. Te hacen chilenas o se comen el balón sin saber que hacer.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

En Francia das una patada y salen veinte centrales top...

España jugando con Rodri.


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Va a salir otro MENA español...



Ninguno de los amegos ha vivido más de un año en marruecos


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Va a salir otro MENA español...



Educarlos y gastar la pasta del Estado pa esto.


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

Marruecos ahora está más adelantados y más agresivos arriba porque van perdiendo... Es una obviedad pero es así. Si no, ya tendría montada sus dos líneas juntitas atrás, organizados y a defender. Lo que pasa es que de perdidos al río.


----------



## Wikiman (14 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> El 4 marroquí es una bestia. Su cotizacion tras el mundial se ha disparado...gran negocio para la Fiorentina.



suena en el barcelona y en el atletico


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (14 Dic 2022)

He visto guerras civiles menos fratricidas que este partido


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Si hubiese tirado el marroquí, entraba


----------



## Bartleby (14 Dic 2022)

Francia y Marruecos encomendándose a Ala


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Han asegurado los contenedores ya en París?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

busquets con gorro rojo


----------



## Captain Julius (14 Dic 2022)

qué lindos los seguidores de marruecos


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

La farlopa que se han metido los moros en el descanso ya empieza a perder efectos.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (14 Dic 2022)

Voy con amarruecos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Francia perdiendo tiempo....


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

se va eddie murphy


----------



## Adelaido (14 Dic 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAJA 

La peña se pica pq apoyo a marruecos.

En futbol apoyo a marruecos, pero en la vida real no.


----------



## Tadeus (14 Dic 2022)

Desde luego los marrocos, siguiendo la vieja tradición rifeña, no hacen prisioneros, cuando hacen falta de ahí no sale nadie vivo.


----------



## Big_Lanister (14 Dic 2022)

No hay ni uno blanco, que locura


----------



## Adelaido (14 Dic 2022)

MARRUECOS TIENE QUE DAR AHORA, YA YA YA


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Francia perdiendo tiempo....



Messing va a levantar esa copa...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Ninguno de los amegos ha vivido más de un año en marruecos



De hecho en las entrevistas muchos se equivocan al hablar. Son franceses, belgas y españoles.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

Se acabó...


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Dic 2022)

Muchos de esos "moroquis" juegan con Morocco porque se cansaron de esperar a Deschamps, hay que saberlo. Tiraron de la nacionalidad de sus padres.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Dic 2022)

Se acabó.


----------



## Th89 (14 Dic 2022)

Bye bye moros


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

2-0 se finí


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Dic 2022)

pues nada, a ver una peli.

felicidades a Messi por el mundial


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (14 Dic 2022)

Se acabooo, gol de Francia, el segundo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Sacabó. Sin hacer nada.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

Gol Mamadú


----------



## HArtS (14 Dic 2022)

Gol de Francia.

2-0


----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2022)

Madre mia. El sustituto de rebote de Benzemá.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Vamosssss a mamarla moromierdas.


----------



## Torosalvaje (14 Dic 2022)

Cest Fini.


----------



## Adelaido (14 Dic 2022)

JAJAJAJA PUES MARCA FRANCIA OTRA VEZ.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Dic 2022)

2!!!!!!

Argenmierdina llorando rabiando y cagandose


----------



## Madrid (14 Dic 2022)

A mamarla moros , hijos de puta


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

2-0...golllllllllllllllll


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Dic 2022)

Venga moros... A la morería.... Ya os hemos dado bastante cancha...


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Francia va a ganar dos mundiales seguidos


----------



## Granodepus (14 Dic 2022)

eso es to, eso es to, eso es todo AMEGOS!


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2022)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllll


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Dic 2022)

Qué malo es el 9 marroquí, joder, entiendo que el del Sevilla debía estar muerto, pero es que este *es* un muerto.


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLL

Morunada out!!!!


----------



## Evangelion (14 Dic 2022)

Bueno se acabó.
Pero ole los cojones de los africanos del norte.


----------



## Adelaido (14 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Vamosssss a mamarla moromierdas.



A @moromierda no le ha gustado tu comentario


----------



## Azog el Profanador (14 Dic 2022)

Se acabó el partido, una lástima , Marruecos estuvo ahí , ahí.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Golazo de Francia


----------



## FeiJiao (14 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Lloris again.
> 
> Cuando en el próximo mundial Francia solo tenga negros, no van a pasar ni de octavos.



Fuera en fase de grupos como en 2002 y 2010?


----------



## Nicors (14 Dic 2022)

Negros 2
Moros 0

Hala pal bar


----------



## Descuernacabras (14 Dic 2022)

Qué buena jugada de Mbappe. Regateó a cuatro en una baldosa. Buen gol.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (14 Dic 2022)

Seguro que es Francia y no Nigeria?


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2022)

No ha hecho una puta mierda Francia y está en la final


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Dic 2022)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> No hay ni uno blanco, que locura



Griezman es el mejor de los africanos hoy.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

Monsieurs, ha tomar por culo los moros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Venga, ahora hay que fulminar a los Me$$irables.


----------



## Manoliko (14 Dic 2022)

No se acabó, ahora Francia tiene que marcar el tercero.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Va a meter francia un golito y a otra cosa...



jiji


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

el sucnor decía que era un pase


----------



## Focus in (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (14 Dic 2022)

K

arda

pAris


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

Dónde esta Hakim lololo


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

Es salir Steve Urkel del campo y el primer balón que toca su sustituto gol. No falla.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Francia con tres delanteros centro arriba,
(Que se coloquen como quieran)

Balón parriba y ya, algo harán.

Cero elaboración, pero tampoco les hace falta.

Mbappé el mejor jugador del mundo de la actualidad con diferencia.


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Dic 2022)

Victoire sûre !!!!


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Nutritivo que los moromierdas pierdan así.

A mamarla.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2022)

Pues nada mucho honor a Marruecos, pero Francia en las áreas es demoledora.

Es asi.


----------



## Raul83 (14 Dic 2022)

Mejor Mbappé hoy en "su gol" que Messi ayer.


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Dic 2022)

Coge la moto, Moha, y vete a por los cafeses.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Dic 2022)

Buena jugada de Mbappé pero con mucha fortuna en el pase, que dudo que fuera un pase, pero bueno.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

El partido de Konaté, que hoy iba destinado a chupar banquillo, está siendo un escándalo. Aparece en todas las acciones defensivas.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (14 Dic 2022)

Si Messi hace lo que acaba de hacer Ratapé, tenemos relato hasta 2030


----------



## Octubrista (14 Dic 2022)

El resultado no está siendo justo, pero define la calidad y precio de los franceses, y la suerte, en la carambola, y en el arbitraje.


----------



## FROM HELL (14 Dic 2022)

Vaya gol de potra.


----------



## Adelaido (14 Dic 2022)

Me duele el cora


----------



## Cobat (14 Dic 2022)

Si meten un gol ahora, hay posibilidades de que quemen Barcelona


----------



## Captain Julius (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> A @moromierda no le ha gustado tu comentario



Moromierda no se pasa por el foro cuando juega Morocos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Va a meter francia un golito y a otra cosa...




Digame usted los números de los Euromillones.


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

A ver quién va a pelarse mañana al peluquero habiendo perdido los morunos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (14 Dic 2022)

Queda poco para que empiece la purga en Francia.


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

En Marsella que se vayan metiendo en un bunker


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Francia con tres delanteros centro arriba,
> (Que se coloquen como quieran)
> 
> Balón parriba y ya, algo harán.
> ...



El fútbol de toda la vida. Si tener un 70% de posesión solo te da para tener 2 ocasiones, igual es mejor volver a lo clásico.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Jugadón de Mbappé dentro del área con dos recortes y un disparo que toca en un defensa. Se va el balón hacia el segundo palo y ahí aparece Kolo Muani para empujarla a placer.


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> K
> 
> arda
> 
> pAris



Van a quemar 3 contenedores en los campos eliseos, y nada mas. No flipes


----------



## GatoAzul (14 Dic 2022)

Africa vs Africa... mundial lo llaman.
Como no cambien las cosas no tendrán sentido los mundiales.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Estaba claro que los jeques querían una final ÁfricaPSG-MessiPSG


----------



## filets (14 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Vaya gol de potra.



porque le pega en el pie a Abde
si no lo para el portero


----------



## el ruinas II (14 Dic 2022)

nosotros a marruecos si no es por el arbitraje del argentino de mierda les hubieramos ganado facil


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Francia con tres delanteros centro arriba,
> (Que se coloquen como quieran)
> 
> Balón parriba y ya, algo harán.
> ...



Un equipo top en su línea defensiva y arriba ya ni te digo. Y la media lo que más flojea. Con poco que generen les vale.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Cuidado que va a ver descuento tocho ehh


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Dic 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Africa vs Africa... mundial lo llaman.
> Como no cambien las cosas no tendrán sentido los mundiales.



Francia que se joda y que se coma su historia colonial.


----------



## Adelaido (14 Dic 2022)

TIKI TAKA MARROQUÍ=KAPUTT


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


>


----------



## GatoAzul (14 Dic 2022)

Y menos mal que está Griezmann


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El partido de Konaté, que hoy iba destinado a chupar banquillo, está siendo un escándalo. Aparece en todas las acciones defensivas.



Tienen 10 centrales que serían titulares en cualquier selección del mundo,

incluidas las más top.


----------



## aldebariano (14 Dic 2022)

Los moros de Marruecos juegan muy mal, no saben concretar, estando a unos metros de la portería se ponen nerviosos y no hacen nada.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Digame usted los números de los Euromillones.



03 09 12 26 30 *10*11


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Dic 2022)

Quiero ver a los moros llorando... Vamos ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues nada mucho honor a Marruecos, pero Francia en las áreas es demoledora.
> 
> Es asi.



Tienen muchas dosis de potra también ¿eh?

Que los 2 goles el rechace les va al que está solito


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> nosotros a marruecos si no es por el arbitraje del argentino de mierda les hubieramos ganado facil



Ni de coña, si llegan a jugar como hoy nos follan


----------



## petro6 (14 Dic 2022)

Cobat dijo:


> Si meten un gol ahora, hay posibilidades de que quemen Barcelona



jajaja


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 03 09 12 26 30 *10*11




Tomo nota. Gracias.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El fútbol de toda la vida. Si tener un 70% de posesión solo te da para tener 2 ocasiones, igual es mejor volver a lo clásico.



Paises Bajos solo hizo algo cuando empezó a meter balinazos a la olla.

Soy de la opinión que está bien tener un plan y una idea, pero el sota, caballo, rey funcionaba, funciona y funcionará.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> A @moromierda no le ha gustado tu comentario



A @moromierda no le gusta el futbol, le gustan las cabras...


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (14 Dic 2022)

Tangana jajajaja


----------



## aldebariano (14 Dic 2022)

Los negros son superiores en el fútbol, eso hay que admitirlo. África negra ganará la copa.


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

Los hambrentinos tienen los cojones en el cuello ahora mismo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Dic 2022)

Jajjaajjajajaja... El moro en plan mena cutre... Jajajjaa


----------



## Evangelion (14 Dic 2022)

Grizman rodeado por todos lados y por todos los colores, ahora si parece el Raval


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

segarro amego negroc


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2022)

pelea pelea...


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


>



Actualizacion del 2022.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

Dice Casilas que "ha sido un partido limpio"


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Ni de coña, si llegan a jugar como hoy nos follan



Ni mucho menos

Ójala hubieran jugado así


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

Al menos nos seguirán quedando los degradados gostosos y las fruterías con los tomates de rabo de toro a un precio razonable. Vaaaaaamoooos


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

París en 5 minutos


----------



## FeiJiao (14 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Francia va a ganar dos mundiales seguidos



El ultimo que lo logro fue Brasil en 1958 y 1962


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Un equipo top en su línea defensiva y arriba ya ni te digo. Y la media lo que más flojea. Con poco que generen les vale.



Hoy se ha notado un poco que no está Rabiot,

que les da algo de sentido,

pero ni lo necesitan.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (14 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Dice Casilas que "ha sido un partido limpio"



Tan limpio como su conciencia


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

El funcionario vuelve a mamar polla sarracena.

Que van a remontar dice.


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Dice Casilas que "ha sido un partido limpio"


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (14 Dic 2022)

Los marroquíes hoy no han conseguido robar y salir corriendo


----------



## Manoliko (14 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> nosotros a marruecos si no es por el arbitraje del argentino de mierda les hubieramos ganado facil



Alguien con criterio, coño. Y eso que hicimos un partido de mierda.

Esto no es ningún partidazo. Marruecos es una banda. Esta es una semifinal indigna.


----------



## javso (14 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Les hace falta un Morata.
> 
> Hacen lo que España fue incapaz: meter balones al área.



Imagínate está selección con un Benzema. Que es argelino pero tendrá algún primo en el Atlas.


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Hoy se ha notado un poco que no está Rabiot,
> 
> que les da algo de sentido,
> 
> pero ni lo necesitan.



Dos o tres arrancadas de Mabappé, una jugada en al área para el 2º gol. Y después algunos pases al interior de Griezman, etc. Es que no les hace falta más.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Vaya chulerían de Thuram que no quiere soltar la pelota... que han pitado falta, melón


----------



## Von Riné (14 Dic 2022)

Por fin, a tomar por culo el moro.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Theo y Hakimi los dos hablando en español madrileño,

Podían estar los dos en la selección, uno en cada banda.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Los marroquíes hoy no han conseguido robar y salir corriendo



no creo que desaprovechen la noche


----------



## Octubrista (14 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Dice Casilas que "ha sido un partido limpio"



Yo si fuera marroquí estaría muy mosqueado:



Octubrista dijo:


> Una mierda de arbitraje, ayer y hoy:
> "Theo derriba a Boufal y el árbitro mexicano debió señalar el penalti"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Avioncito (14 Dic 2022)

Con 1-0, casi rezando para que no marcasen los marrones y gane Francia.

Quien me ha visto y quien me ve...


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Vaya chulerían de Thuram que no quiere soltar la pelota... que han pitado falta, melón



Tarjetitas y que vean la final en la tele del hotel


----------



## filets (14 Dic 2022)

Hoy los marroquies no han podido jugar a lo que saben: robar y correr


----------



## aldebariano (14 Dic 2022)

A Messi si se lo van a apoyar los negros


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> El funcionario vuelve a mamar polla sarracena.
> 
> Que van a remontar dice.



El équipo de Francia no es bastante sorosiano para el ?
Que racista, préfiere el équipo racialmente mas homogeneo


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Con 1-0, casi rezando para que no marcasen los marrones y gane Francia.
> 
> Quien me ha visto y quien me ve...




Yo odio el fútbol y aquí estoy, todo por el asco que le tengo a los moros.


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Alguien con criterio, coño. Y eso que hicimos un partido de mierda.
> 
> Esto no es ningún partidazo. Marruecos es una banda. Esta es una semifinal indigna.



Las jugadas que ha tenido hoy Francia, han llegado hasta línea de fondo, han dado pases al hueco, han corrido y encarado. Nosotros hubiéramos recortado y dando un enésimo pase otra vez para atrás y probar por la otra banda, que ni eso, focalizamos por la misma banda de Dani Olmo. Es que no tiene nada que ver. Y eso les favorecía a Marruecos. Y nosotros empecinados con la misma cantinela.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (14 Dic 2022)

6 minutos de añadido


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Theo y Hakimi los dos hablando en español madrileño,
> 
> Podían estar los dos en la selección, uno en cada banda.



no me hagas vomitar , gracias


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2022)

Griezmann es el príncipe de ermondial


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Jajajajaja todos los partidos 10 minutos y a este que se ha perdido un huevo de tiempo 6


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> El équipo de Francia no es bastante sorosiano para el ?
> Que racista, préfiere el équipo racialmente mas homogeneo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1292470



Aquí tenemos la rama globalista follamoros.


----------



## Avioncito (14 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Alguien con criterio, coño. Y eso que hicimos un partido de mierda.
> 
> Esto no es ningún partidazo. Marruecos es una banda. Esta es una semifinal indigna.



Que Francia no es gran cosa?.

Pero si en este mundial se están paseando y les faltan 6-7 titulares!!!.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

dice el chapi que tenemos que decidir quién es el mejor, el otro dice que el que mete goles, nivelasso


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Otra vez el funcionario chupando con fruición polla sarracena.

Que Francia no ha sido mejor.

Claro claro.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2022)

Francia ha tirado 2 veces a puerta.

Dato objetivo.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (14 Dic 2022)

Ya en serio, muy digna actuación de Moroço este mundial


----------



## GatoAzul (14 Dic 2022)

Bueno, esto está sentenciado. 
Argentina será campeón del mundo.


----------



## Nicors (14 Dic 2022)

Joder las moras están buenísimas!!!
Alu al bar.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Francia ha tirado 2 veces a puerta.
> 
> Dato objetivo.



Pero han ganado la posessió...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> dice el chapi que tenemos que decidir quién es el mejor



Llevan a 7 tíos pagados con nuestros impuestos para que se ponga a chupar las pollas entre ellos con sus comentarios y a los moros.


----------



## Feriri88 (14 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Yo odio el fútbol y aquí estoy, todo por el asco que le tengo a los moros.




yo no he visto un partido en la vida

solo quiero que ni ingleses ni moros ganen nada

y ahora argentinos


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Las jugadas que ha tenido hoy Francia, han llegado hasta línea de fondo, han dado pases al hueco, han corrido y encarado. Nosotros hubiéramos recortado y dando un enésimo pase otra vez para atrás y probar por la otra banda, que ni eso, focalizamos por la misma banda de Dani Olmo. Es que no tiene nada que ver. Y eso les favorecía a Marruecos. Y nosotros empecinados con la misma cantinela.



Pero eso lo han hecho saliendo desde atrás

Si tuvieran que jugar con Marruecos encerrado eso no lo hubieran hecho fácil

Marruecos NO HA JUGADO como contra España, y ojo que no es por defenderlos pero es la verdad


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Dic 2022)

Les duele el ojal a los comemtaristas. 
Están tristones. 
Qué mirá, bobo comentarista. 
Anda ya pa llá bobazo.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Dic 2022)

Son muuuuuuuyyyyyyyyyy malos los moros arriba.... Pero muyyyyyy malos...


----------



## Evangelion (14 Dic 2022)

El mejor partido del mundial(mundial muy flojo).


----------



## The Replicant (14 Dic 2022)

noche de los segarros cortos

sera maricum

taluecs


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Dic 2022)

Voy con Argensimia. Al menos son todos blancos.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2022)

Moras llorando..


----------



## FROM HELL (14 Dic 2022)

Al final al que le queda la cara de tonto viendo lo de hoy es a Inglaterra.

Superiores a Francia y están en casa. Los gabachos a 90 del trofeo con dos partidos ramplones.


----------



## Descuernacabras (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Theo y Hakimi los dos hablando en español madrileño,
> 
> Podían estar los dos en la selección, uno en cada banda.



No hombre, no; son mucho mejores Balde y Llorente, donde va a parar.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (14 Dic 2022)

Jugadón de Abde


----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2022)

Francia un poco de suerte también ha tenido.


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Dic 2022)

Los qataris han preferido privilegiar los negocios (PSG y otras posesiones en Francia) antes que ser solidarios culturalmente con sus amegos mahometanos.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (14 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero eso lo han hecho saliendo desde atrás
> 
> Si tuvieran que jugar con Marruecos encerrado eso no lo hubieran hecho fácil
> 
> Marruecos NO HA JUGADO como contra España, y ojo que no es por defenderlos pero es la verdad



No seas patético


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Ajjajajajajajajaj

A mamarla funcionario "lo merece".


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Dic 2022)

"La verdá ej ke lo meresen". Cómo se notan los colores rojos que sigue. 

A chuparla, bobos.


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero eso lo han hecho saliendo desde atrás
> 
> Si tuvieran que jugar con Marruecos encerrado eso no lo hubieran hecho fácil
> 
> Marruecos NO HA JUGADO como contra España, y ojo que no es por defenderlos pero es la verdad



Claro, porque les han metido el primer gol antes del minuto 5. Y Francia en cada arreón tenían peligro. Y eso provoca que salgas de la cueva. Que es lo normal.


----------



## Avioncito (14 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Francia ha tirado 2 veces a puerta.
> 
> Dato objetivo.



3, un poste incluido Edu


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

La ha tenido Marruecos


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

Lo del Rivero no tiene nombre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Joder     que suerte Francia


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Voy con Argensimia. Al menos son todos blancos.


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2022)

Luego llamais paquete a Morata hay que joderse


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2022)

Francia se ha dado un bañito de espuma todo ermondial para ir a la final
Dejando fluyir el fúmbol y sin chorraditas de possesió, ni de payasaditas de ninguna clase. Y sin necesidad de hacer cambios practicamente. 

Francia hace el mejor fúmbol y es un grupo.


----------



## Palpatine (14 Dic 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> España lleva dos semanas en casa y los moros están peleando por un puesto en la final, si no ves que esta vez han sido mejores que nosotros es que eres incluso más subnormal de lo que pensaba.



Encima follamoros jojojo mira que ya dabas asco...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Un saludo afectuoso a Jordi Mierdevole.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> 3, un poste incluido Edu



Los tiros al poste cuentan como tiro, pero no a puerta.

Tiro a puerta es que, si no la toca el portero o el defensa, es gol.


----------



## Feriri88 (14 Dic 2022)

confiaban en Ala

Dios es mas poderoso


----------



## Zarpa (14 Dic 2022)

¡Qué malo es el 9 contra España igual ni le pega¡


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Dic 2022)

Bueno....

Se acabó...

Final:

Civilización - Subdesarrollismo y miseria

Yo ya sé con quién voy....


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Pasan los putos gabachos


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2022)

Sefini.

Argentina - Francia será la final.


----------



## petro6 (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Lo del Rivero no tiene nombre.



Se ha pasado con el Rivero del Duero.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (14 Dic 2022)

Se acabó!! 

Final de la copa del mundo:

Argentina - Francia


----------



## Feriri88 (14 Dic 2022)

vamos croácia


----------



## LMLights (14 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Marruecos NO HA JUGADO como contra España, y ojo que no es por defenderlos pero es la verdad



La Securité Française tiene fotos comprometedoras de MOJAMA VI con un bote de vaselina en el Bois de Boulogne....


----------



## JAGGER (14 Dic 2022)

Lo justo sería un triangular Morocco Francia Croacia por 1ro 2do y 3er puesto. Gana Croacia caminando.


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2022)

Mira Francia celebra que va a la final sin tanto aspaviento


----------



## Malvender (14 Dic 2022)

Los moros han perdido el único partido que han jugado realmente bien


----------



## Visilleras (14 Dic 2022)

Esperemos que gane Argentina


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

Lo bveno de que acabe el partido es que no tenemos que escvchar más al funcivago y Casillas


----------



## Granodepus (14 Dic 2022)

a tomar pol culo los moros... ESO ES TO, ESO ES TO... ESO ES TODO AMEGOS!!!


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> yo no he visto un partido en la vida
> 
> solo quiero que ni ingleses ni moros ganen nada
> 
> y ahora argentinos




Precisamente el año pasado me senté a ver el Italia Inglaterra de la Eurocopa, por el asco que le tengo a los hinchas ingleses. Y gano Italia con el gran Chiellini.

El resto del año no me verás ver la mierda del fútbol.


----------



## Avioncito (14 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Los tiros al poste cuentan como tiro, pero no a puerta.
> 
> Tiro a puerta es que, si no la toca el portero o el defensa, es gol.



Como no va a ser a puerta?, Si precisamente pega en la puerta???. Jajja

Que cuenta, como saque de banda? Jajajaj


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Dic 2022)

Mis alumnos hoy que tenian sus Banderas en clase . Todos nacidos en Francia pero apoyando a Marruecos...


----------



## feministaliberal (14 Dic 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Bueno, esto está sentenciado.
> Argentina será campeón del mundo.



Argentina hoy hubiera sido follada por polla mora


----------



## Cobat (14 Dic 2022)

Al menos el moro calvo le ha echado más cojones que el tikitakero de Luis E.


----------



## Torosalvaje (14 Dic 2022)

Francia, al contrario que ayer los boludos, no celebra el paso a la final como si de haber ganado ya el mundial se tratara.


----------



## Hamtel (14 Dic 2022)

Marruecos ha jugado bien


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2022)

El dembele te cagas tambien...


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Dic 2022)

Buuaaaaaa, buaaaaaa, buaaaaaaa, enga que os invito a unas pancetas y se os pasa.


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

Que gozada ver a moros llorando, joder llorando. 


C'est nutritive.


----------



## Big_Lanister (14 Dic 2022)

Que cojones le pasa a los comentaristas de TVE? Tienen órdenes de chupar polla sarracena? 

No paran de hacerles la pelota


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Bueno ahora a mi señal liberar el infierno en París:


----------



## chomin (14 Dic 2022)

Una final digna y mis respetos a los moros, gran mundial


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (14 Dic 2022)

Legión Extranjera 2- Menas F.C. 0


----------



## Captain Julius (14 Dic 2022)

qué bueno es el presentador de televisión española consolando a los morito


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> Que cojones le pasa a los comentaristas de TVE? Tienen órdenes de chupar polla sarracena?
> 
> No paran de hacerles la pelota



Dan asco joder. Las órdenes son claras.

Mamada de polla sarracena continua.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2022)

Habéis sacao la libreta y tomao apuntes de cómo se marca gol a Moroco?

Pues eso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Partidazo, me temo que la final va. ASER un muermo de cojines, pero dechams gana su segundo mundial seguro.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

Si os fijais las moras que sacan no llevan hiyab, la razón es simple: son todas "europeas"


----------



## Feriri88 (14 Dic 2022)

los heroes de 2022 
los que nadie apostaba por ellos


y ahi siguen


los UKRAS


----------



## Faldo (14 Dic 2022)

Con la mitad de cojones que le han echado los moros, España hubiese arrasado en este mundial.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Dic 2022)

se esta liando parda en París
han borrado el hilo


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Partidazo, me temo que la final va. ASER un muermo de cojines, pero dechams gana su segundo mundial seguro.



Dijiste que iba a ganar marruecos...


----------



## Nicors (14 Dic 2022)

Marruecos un mundial de bandera, no como la puta mierda de la roja de Luis Enrique


----------



## Avioncito (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1292478



Jajajajajajajjajajajajaj jodeeeerrr


----------



## Manoliko (14 Dic 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> "La verdá ej ke lo meresen". Cómo se notan los colores rojos que sigue.
> 
> A chuparla, bobos.



Ayer celebrando los goles de Argentina como si fuesen los de España, de modo exagerado; hoy nada de celebrar los goles de Francia, y les ha faltado ponerse a llorar por Marruecos.

Yo creo que si el otro día nos llegan a marcarnos un gol los moros son capaces de celebrarlo también.


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Dic 2022)

un gol de marruecos hubiera dado un partidazo una pena


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Dic 2022)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> Que cojones le pasa a los comentaristas de TVE? Tienen órdenes de chupar polla sarracena?
> 
> No paran de hacerles la pelota



El dhiimismo de ayer y de hoy.


----------



## El Reaccionario (14 Dic 2022)

Termina el derbi entre la África subsahariana y la África septentrional.

Ahora empieza el partido de verdad.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Dic 2022)

Se está liando parda en Francia


Todavía no, pero voy abriendo hilo para poner vídeos de los altercados.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kursk (14 Dic 2022)

Dificil decidir pero creo que ire con el virreinato de rio de la plata en la final

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## el ruinas II (14 Dic 2022)

hay que comparar como jugo hoy marruecos, con el marcador en contra pero atacando todo el partido y luchando como leones, y la mariconada de ayer de croacia que parecian un equipo de regional preferente.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

cuántos blancos hay en la seleccao de fransia ?
cuántos blancos hay entre sarkosin y el gobierno gabacho ? ( ke jodios )

La diversidad a veces es más diversa que otras veces
BROOOOOOOOTAL


----------



## Avioncito (14 Dic 2022)

El actor de la momia, cae eliminado, buena sesección de momias la suya


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Es por MESSI, claro que sí. Y por el pánico a que una selección 'tercermundista' llegue a tener dos mundiales más que nosotros y nos joda la esperanza de alcanzarlos. Y agradeced que el entrenador no es Guardiola, porque ya tendríais que comprar bilis extra en aliexpress.



que guapo que es guardihola eeeh piratón?


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no me hagas vomitar , gracias



Theo es de sangre española,

vivió en España y se formó en España,

habla mejor el español que el francés (al igual que su hermano),

incluso rechazó una convocatoria con Francia,
esperando ser llamado por España.









Theo Hernandez se arrepiente de haber esperado la llamada de España


En junio de 2017, Theo Hernandez rechazó jugar con la selección francesa U21 ya que estaba esperando ser llamado por España, ya que en aquella época su rendimiento era bastante bueno, lo que le lle…




futboldesdefrancia.com





La realidad?
Que las leyes anti-hombres de España les hicieron decantarse por Francia.

*2- Una causa judicial pendiente retrasa su nacionalidad. El proceso de su papeleo está empantanado. Principalmente, por la petición el pasado 24 de enero por parte del fiscal de un año de cárcel para el marsellés por quebrantar la condena que le impedía acercarse a su pareja, a pesar de la cual se fue con ella de luna de miel*.









Selección de España: Los dos motivos por los que Lucas Hernández se ha decidido por Francia - Marca.com


Lucas Hernández, internacional con las categorías inferiores de Francia, lo había declarado el pasado 3 de marzo a RTVE. "Me siento español,...




www.marca.com


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Dic 2022)

¿ Ha empezado la fiesta en París o Bruselas ????.... A ver qué se cuece y eso...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (14 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> se esta liando parda en París
> han borrado el hilo



Calvopez o quien sea que sea dueño de este frenopático ahora mismo también cobra en efebitos y sobrecitos de la reina priscila.


----------



## Captain Julius (14 Dic 2022)

Una afición a la que hay que felicitar, muy deportiva y respetuosa con los equipos contrarios. Chapeau a la afición


----------



## Avioncito (14 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Ha empezado la fiesta en París o Bruselas ????.... A ver qué se cuece y eso...



Están preparando la BBQ, no les gusta comerla, pero si encender el fuego jajajjjaja


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Si fuera por eso que dices, entonces por qué hay tanto madridista angustiado por ver a Messi ganar el Mundial. Al no ser ya culé eso no os debería afectar.



No es angustia
es que no hace una mierda y parece que el solo gana los partidos
y lo de los penaltis ni hablamos
y yo no soy ningún detractor de messi


----------



## Scout.308 (14 Dic 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Encima follamoros jojojo mira que ya dabas asco...



Si hace cuatro dias chupabas ojete talibán, y a día de hoy andas chupando ojete checheno, incelaco subnormal. Estáis tú y el tontazo rabioso del @Manoliko ahí ahí dispuntadóos el puesto a tonto del foro.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (14 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Ha empezado la fiesta en París o Bruselas ????.... A ver qué se cuece y eso...



Nah, el lío se iba a armar si ganaban.. perdiendo no creo que pase nada, hace frío para salir a saquear hoy.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> Que cojones le pasa a los comentaristas de TVE? Tienen órdenes de chupar polla sarracena?
> 
> No paran de hacerles la pelota




Es descaradisimo. 

Hoy a llorar todos los que iban a favor de la mierda mora. 


Por Dios, odio el fútbol pero ahora me veo en la obligación de ver la final. Y por supuesto iré con Francia, los argentinos han apoyado a Marruecos y he leído cosas de vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> cuántos blancos hay en la seleccao de fransia ?
> cuántos blancos hay entre sarkosin y el gobierno gabacho ? ( ke jodios )
> 
> La diversidad a veces es más diversa que otras veces
> BROOOOOOOOTAL



Los 3 blanquitos que hay son portugueses y espanoles.


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Pero no era que Messi es del PSG?
> Os humilló tantas veces con el FCB que aún no lo habéis superado. Se dice y no pasa nada.



La tienes tomada conmigo

voy a dejar el foro por tu culpa


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Es descaradisimo.
> 
> Hoy a llorar todos los que iban a favor de la mierda mora.
> 
> ...



Dhimismo. Googlealo


----------



## Cobat (14 Dic 2022)

Bueno aún nos queda un marruecos - Croacia, para el 3 y 4 puesto.


----------



## vegahermosa (14 Dic 2022)

ya esta todo el pescao vendido

francia es mucho equipo

sin brasil para mi es la candidata al titulo por muy bien que esten los argentinos, esas gilipolleces de perreria copiada de los italianos y de que leo messi se vaya de medio equipo rival rompiendo lineas como ayer ante croacia ya les digo yo que han terminado, mas que nada porque francia cuando quiere ya puedes ser rapido y habilidoso e incluso potente, que te comen con patatas los bichos que tienen en el centro del campo y atras. y encima si fuera poco los atacantes son balas y en el banquillo tienen mas bichos 

tienen mucho fisico y potencia, me cago en la leche, si parecen que juegan contra niños siempre

ahora hay factores que nunca se cuentan, un penalti rapido, un gol tempranero ponerse con ventaja muy rapido de varios por fallos, pero en condiciones normales es que los franchutes son una apisonadora.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> se esta liando parda en París
> han borrado el hilo



los franceses no saben ganar, tío


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Ha empezado la fiesta en París o Bruselas ????.... A ver qué se cuece y eso...



Están repostando en gasolineras cercanas, ahora van para ahí


----------



## Avioncito (14 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Están repostando en gasolineras cercanas, ahora van para ahí



Antes del 31 de Diciembre, mal pensados!!!, Que luego se acaba el descuento.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Los 3 blanquitos que hay son portugueses y espanoles.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1292484



los blancos no la saben meter


----------



## Manoliko (14 Dic 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Si hace cuatro dias chupabas ojete talibán, y a día de hoy andas chupando ojete checheno, incelaco subnormal. Estáis tú y el tontazo rabioso del @Manoliko ahí ahí dispuntadóos el puesto a tonto del foro.



A manarla, tira a llorar por la derrota de Marruecos, mamarracho.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (14 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> No es angustia
> es que no hace una mierda y parece que el solo gana los partidos
> y lo de los penaltis ni hablamos
> y yo no soy ningún detractor de messi



Con la tabarra que dieron con Maradona, imaginate la que darian con Messi.


----------



## Avioncito (14 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> los blancos no la saben meter



Y hoy, los marrones tampoco


----------



## Salsa_rosa (14 Dic 2022)

Partidazo enorme de los moros. Se han merecido ir a la prorroga. 

Y Francia, como ya vengo diciendo, va a ganar con la punta de la p0lla.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Dic 2022)

Francia es mucho equipo


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Los 3 blanquitos que hay son portugueses y espanoles.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1292484



Hay 3 "españoles"
Lloris es medio catalufo.
(Abuelos paternos catalanes).









Hugo Lloris, el yerno ideal de toda Francia con sangre catalana


El portero francés es hijo de una buena familia de Niza, invierte en negocios y participa en actos solidarios




es.ara.cat


----------



## JAGGER (14 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> hay que comparar como jugo hoy marruecos, con el marcador en contra pero atacando todo el partido y luchando como leones, y la mariconada de ayer de croacia que parecian un equipo de regional preferente.



Tenían a Argentina en frente. Espérate a Francia cuando vea la legendaria albiceleste.


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Dic 2022)

Oigo los primeros fuegos artificiales y bocinazos para celebrar la victoria gabacha. Estoy en Saint Denis


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2022)

Griezmann MVP


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> ya esta todo el pescao vendido
> 
> francia es mucho equipo
> 
> sin brasil *para mi es la candidata al titulo *



pues no lo veo


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Hay 3 "españoles"
> Lloris es medio catalufo.
> (Abuelos paternos catalanes).
> 
> ...



Por que es el yerno ideal chari?


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Hay 3 "españoles"
> Lloris es medio catalufo.
> (Abuelos paternos catalanes).
> 
> ...



Jajajajaja Hay un Hernandez y Griezmann es mitad portuguesh


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Una final digna y mis respetos a los moros, gran mundial


----------



## Palpatine (14 Dic 2022)

El chupaprepucios de anglosion @Scout.308 del que no sabia su misera existencia hasta hoy mismo, está triste porque han perdido los moros... mañana se la chupará a algun mena con mas fuerza si cabe


----------



## Avioncito (14 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Oigo los primeros fuegos artificiales y bocinazos para celebrar la victoria gabacha. Estoy en Saint Denis
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1292487



Menudo barrio jodido, mirad la final de la Champions...


----------



## vegahermosa (14 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> pues no lo veo



ya me lo dira el domingo

francia hoy ha jugado sin ninguna gana el partido, algo asi como lo que nos hicieron en la final de la liga de las naciones. en aquel partido crei que era merito nuestro pero me temo que es como el gato jugando con el raton antes de zamparselo.


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Tenían a Argentina en frente. Espérate a Francia cuando vea la legendaria albiceleste.



Te vas a cagar


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Dic 2022)

Giroud tiene origenes italianos.


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Dic 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> El chupaprepucios de anglosion @Scout.308 del que no sabia su misera existencia hasta hoy mismo, está triste porque han perdido los moros... mañana se la chupará a algun mena con las fuerza si cabe



Jojojojo chupaprepucios
jojojojojo


----------



## Palpatine (14 Dic 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Si hace cuatro dias chupabas ojete talibán, y a día de hoy andas chupando ojete checheno, incelaco subnormal. Estáis tú y el tontazo rabioso del @Manoliko ahí ahí dispuntadóos el puesto a tonto del foro.



No das ni una tonto del culo, ponte la quinta dosis jajajajaja


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

"ke gana tengo de que llegue ya la finá"

pero qué nos importa vuestras ganas, sucnormales


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Menudo barrio jodido, mirad la final de la Champions...



No se esta tan mal. Todos los bares tienen alcohol.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Marruecos un mundial de bandera, no como la puta mierda de la roja de Luis Enrique



Lo peor eso, la puta mania de que somos la roja.

Todo siempre asociado con la mierda suciata.

España.


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (14 Dic 2022)

Increíble el partido de Marruecos hoy. No sé si es que están muy acostumbrados a ese clima o si hay alguna otra razón pero el despliegue físico ha sido portentoso. Ziyech y Achraf han sido la mejor dupla del Mundial. Por momentos han tenido a Francia contra las cuerdas y si hubieran empatado quien sabe cómo habría terminado el encuentro... 

He visto a una Francia muy endeble, con falta de inteligencia colectiva, sin la facultad de saber leer el partido, marcar los tiempos. Tan solo Griezmann y un poco Tchouameni tienen algo de claridad. Después de lo visto hoy pienso que Argentina es clara favorita.


----------



## vayaquesi (14 Dic 2022)

Vaya mierda de semifinales...., menos mal que las han televisado en abierto.
Hay que ser gilipollas para pagar los 20 euros esos para ver los partidos esos de "gol mundial", pues bastante he tenido con ver la mierda de partidos que han retransmitido.

Primera semifinal, un gol con penalti regalado, se acabó el partido.
Segunda semifinal, gol en los primeros minutos contra un equipo que lo normal es que no hubiese pasado de octavos en el mejor de los casos (y encima tuvo que ser contra España...), el resto del partido de relleno.

A ver si al menos Argentina gana el mundial, porque para mí Francia es una selección bastante mediocres.

Para mí que el nivel del fútbol cada vez es más bajo.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Por que es el yerno ideal chari?



Que es de familia bien y es mu wena gente.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> ya me lo dira el domingo
> 
> francia hoy ha jugado *sin ninguna gana *el partido, algo asi como lo que nos hicieron en la final de la liga de las naciones. en aquel partido crei que era merito nuestro pero me temo que es como el gato jugando con el raton antes de zamparselo.



a ver si cuando les entren ganas no van a poder


----------



## JAGGER (14 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Te vas a cagar



Jajajaja, va a ser un partido muy difícil.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Sigue en pie la Torre Eiffel o ya la han amachetado los amegos?


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

Silencio sepulcral absoluto en mi zona, petada de moros. Los jaleos que han montado estos días han sido de vergüenza ajena y soberbia asquerosa.
Estarán llorando mientras miran a la Meca, están muy silenciosos.


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Dic 2022)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Increíble el partido de Marruecos hoy. No sé si es que están muy acostumbrados a ese clima o si hay alguna otra razón pero el despliegue físico ha sido portentoso. Ziyech y Achraf han sido la mejor dupla del Mundial. Por momentos han tenido a Francia contra las cuerdas y si hubieran empatado quien sabe cómo habría terminado el encuentro...
> 
> He visto a una Francia muy endeble, con falta de inteligencia colectiva, sin la facultad de saber leer el partido, marcar los tiempos. Tan solo Griezmann y un poco Tchouameni tienen algo de claridad. Después de lo visto hoy pienso que Argentina es clara favorita.



Argentina jojojo favorita jojojo lee partidos argentina jojojo con Francia jojojojo el Messi con el ultramecano y el varan jojojo y el chumenis jojojo


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

Qué le pasa a Siro desde que está de streamer con Ibai y Piqué está un poquito fuera del sentido común


----------



## LMLights (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Theo es de sangre española,
> 
> vivió en España y se formó en España,
> 
> ...



TREMENDO....

Francia nos roba jugadores. Es INTOLERABLE


----------



## Focus in (14 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Sigue en pie la Torre Eiffel o ya la han amachetado los amegos?



en francia tienen argelinos a saco, marroquis menos que nosotros, los argelinos van contra marruecos


----------



## Patatas bravas (14 Dic 2022)

Francia está bastante sobrevalorada. Inglaterra ya le dio un repaso . Creo que argentina es clara favorita es un equipo más hecho y seguro y con mucho más carácter .


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Silencio sepulcral absoluto en mi zona, petada de moros. Los jaleos que han montado estos días han sido de vergüenza ajena y soberbia asquerosa.
> Estarán llorando mientras miran a la Meca, están muy silenciosos.



Iban al principio del partido como su fueran los amos del cotarro.

A ver si a nivel político y real también reciben cura de humildad pero eso lo veo más difícil. Más con los anglos del otro lado ahí apoyándoles en todo y nosotros mongoleando y entregándoles el país en bandeja.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Qué le pasa a Siro desde que está de streamer con Ibai y Piqué está un poquito fuera del sentido común



a quién le dice ? ... o es que si usas una red susial está normalizado ser un retrasado ?


----------



## JAGGER (14 Dic 2022)

Mis favoritos eran Inglaterra -que fue más que Francia- y Brasil.

Pero Francia tuvo suerte y Argentina tiene a Messi.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Jajajajaja Hay un Hernandez y Griezmann es mitad portuguesh
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1292489



Hay dos Hernández,

los dos hermanitos fueron denunciados por bigotudas hezpañolas.
Más español que eso, imposible.

  










La tronista Luisa Kremleva denuncia a Theo Hernández: “Me agredió sexualmente y me arrojo del coche”


La joven valenciana de origen ruso, Luisa Kremleva ha denunciado por agresión sexual al futbolista Theo Hernández, que acaba de fichar por el Real Madrid. El jugador francés ha tenido que ir a declarar este martes.




www.vozpopuli.com














Lucas Hernández y su orden de ingreso en prisión: "Han ido a por él"


La letrada no atiende a los recursos. Ni tampoco el hecho de que la pareja lleven casados cuatro años y tengan un hijo. "Todo esto no tiene sentido", comentan en su entorno




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

Españoles ganando a Marruecos, Hernández y Lloris (aunque este de origen catalán), parando intentos de gol peligrosos, luego un negro ha metido el segundo gol.

Han sido franceses españoles los que han echado a tomar por culo a los moros del mundial. Siendo Marruecos el favorito hoy en Morolandia. 

Ahora mismo estan haciendo he tolitros de lágrimas en el Golfo Pérsico.


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Francia está bastante sobrevalorada. Inglaterra ya le dio un repaso . Creo que argentina es clara favorita es un equipo más hecho y seguro y con mucho más carácter .



Más hecho argentina?
ahora es que no me acuerdo mucho quién ganó el mundial hace 4 años
seguro que era un equipo poco hecho

o un equipo “al punto”


----------



## Smurf (14 Dic 2022)

He visto el partido de reojo porque estaba follando, ha estado bien no?

A tomar por culo los moros, ya solo falta que palmen los panchos y nos damos por contentos con que gane Francia, qué dolor.


----------



## Patatas bravas (14 Dic 2022)

Lo sobrevalorado que está mbappe es solo velocidad y potencia . Sin sentido del juego colectivo ni la calidad técnica para hacer mejorar a sus compañeros . Es un jugador que representa la decadencia del fútbol actual


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> a quién le dice ? ... o es que si usas una red susial está normalizado ser un retrasado ?



Seguramente hablará a todos los que les replica en twitter y en sus streamings. Defensor de Luis Tabique y ahora me entero que también iba con Marruecos. Dice que va con Argentina en la final por su amigo Scaloni.

Cada cual...


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> TREMENDO....
> 
> Francia nos roba jugadores. Es INTOLERABLE



Cantona es medio español,

Gignac es gitano


----------



## Scout.308 (14 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> A manarla, tira a llorar por la derrota deMarruecos, mamarracho.



Parece que tienes complejo de inferioridad con respecto a los moros. Se te nota rabioso.


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> TREMENDO....
> 
> Francia nos roba jugadores. Es INTOLERABLE



Eran plenamente gabachos como los moros o negros que juegan con les Bleus.


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> He visto el partido de reojo porque estaba follando, ha estado bien no?
> 
> A tomar por culo los moros, ya solo falta que palmen los panchos y nos damos por contentos con que gane Francia, qué dolor.



Mejor que un polvo con una bizca


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2022)

Menudo mondiarl hemos tirao al retrete.
Por las cabezonerías de los 4 plastas joderrollos de turno que tienen que imponer sus gilipolleces por decreto y que salga el sol por donde quiera.
qué aburrimiento de selección. Y encima damos el show arbitrarii, pa que quede clarito que estamos chiflados.


----------



## JAGGER (14 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Más hecho argentina?
> ahora es que no me acuerdo mucho quién ganó el mundial hace 4 años
> seguro que era un equipo poco hecho
> 
> o un equipo “al punto”



Bueno Argentina ganó la copa América hace 2 años...


----------



## MCC (14 Dic 2022)

Toda la puta selección francesa está llena de hijos de inmigrantes.

Inmigrantes del Congo.

Inmigrantes de Zimbabue.

Inmigrantes de Camerún

Inmigrantes de Nigeria.

Inmigrantes de Qatarlunya.

¿Qué no hay un puto gabacho en la selección gabacha?


----------



## Patatas bravas (14 Dic 2022)

A la argentina solo podía sacarla Inglaterra y brasil . Los franceses son unos pechos fríos y el domingo se cagaran ante el carácter y las patadas argentinas . Veo partido cómodo para argentina 2-0 , 3-1 . Es un partido para hombres . Francia tendrá el balón sin peligro , argentina los cosera a patadas y en algunas contras decidirán el partido


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Dic 2022)

electricogrado dijo:


> En cuanto a Marruecos le ha tocado llevar la iniciativa para superar gol contrario han perdido, se han tirado todo el mundial dejando jugar al contrario aprovechando fallos.
> Que gracia hscia verlos teniendo que atacar con prisas desde el principio, ni una han logrado meter.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk



Pero han jugado bien
yo creía que no sabían atacar después de lo de españa 
han tirado paredes y desmarques guapos pero la defensa de Francia es potente


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Bueno Argentina ganó la copa América hace 2 años...



Argentina es un equipo más joven y menos hecho que Francia


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> TREMENDO....
> 
> Francia nos roba jugadores. Es INTOLERABLE



Faltan más

Tenían un portero suplente en 1982 que se llamaba Castañeda


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> A la argentina solo podía sacarla Inglaterra y brasil . Los franceses son unos pechos fríos y el domingo se cagaran ante el carácter y las patadas argentinas . Veo partido cómodo para argentina 2-0 , 3-1 . Es un partido para hombres . Francia tendrá el balón sin peligro , argentina los cosera a patadas y en algunas contras decidirán el partido



Bueno, puede ser
a ver que pasa


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

a ver si jugamos la repesca para disputar la final por los goles de costa rica, todavía puede ser


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> a ver si jugamos la repesca para disputar la final por los goles de costa rica, todavía puede ser


----------



## JAGGER (14 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Argentina es un equipo más joven y menos hecho que Francia



Si no me equivoco, Francia tuvo muchas bajas. Argentina va de menor a mayor. Va a ser durísimo.


----------



## qbit (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Cantona es medio español,



Según Whiskeypedia es 1/4 español por parte materna.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2022)

Que pa Francia meterse en unas semifinales no es nada lo sabe to ermindo. 
Y que ni meterse en la final es pa celebrar. Francia celebrará si se lleva la estrellita.


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Bueno Argentina ganó la copa América hace 2 años...



Pero ahi sólo juegan Brasil y vosotros


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Pero han jugado bien
> yo creía que no sabían atacar después de lo de españa
> han tirado paredes y desmarques guapos pero la defensa de Francia es potente



10 centralazos que se mean en Pau Torres y Eric García.


----------



## Patatas bravas (14 Dic 2022)

Griezmann , chamuni ,dembele son pechos fríos paredes , otamendi ,acuña ,rodrigo de paul , Enzo Fernández se los van a comer a patadas . Como hicieron a Brasil en el Maracaná . El partido lo decidirán Messi y Julián Álvarez a la contra .


----------



## Patatas bravas (14 Dic 2022)

Para Argentina mejor una final con Francia . Si hubiera sido con marruecos le hubieran quitado el mérito si gana el mundial . Si le gana a Francia no habrá dudas de su merecimiento


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Según Whiskeypedia es 1/4 español por parte materna.



No sé cuánto porcentaje tiene,

pero si lo he visto diciendo que es descendiente de republicanos españoles bla bla que se fueron a Francia.

Es un poco rojeras.


----------



## Manoliko (14 Dic 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Parece que tienes complejo de inferioridad con respecto a los moros. Se te nota rabioso.



Complejo de que? A mí lo que me dan es asco. Me da asco salir a la calle y verlos a diario. Me da asco verles en el mundial silbar al equipo contrario. Me da asco que salgan a celebrar la victoria al fútbol sobre mi país en mi país. Pero lo que más asco me dan son los traidores que les reís las gracias.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Griezmann , chamuni ,dembele son pechos fríos paredes , otamendi ,acuña ,rodrigo de paul , Enzo Fernández se los van a comer a patadas . Como hicieron a Brasil en el Maracaná . El partido lo decidirán Messi y Julián Álvarez a la contra .




Tranquilo Leo

qué decís de pechosfríos? pero si los franchutes se han dado un bañito de espumitas para meterse en la final. Sin despeinarse.


----------



## JAGGER (14 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero ahi sólo juegan Brasil y vosotros



Por eso.


----------



## qbit (14 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No sé cuánto porcentaje tiene,
> 
> pero si lo he visto diciendo que es descendiente de republicanos españoles bla bla que se fueron a Francia.
> 
> Es un poco rojeras.



Eso pone, que su abuelo materno se fue con la guerra civil a Franchutelandia.


----------



## Manoliko (14 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> A la argentina solo podía sacarla Inglaterra y brasil . Los franceses son unos pechos fríos y el domingo se cagaran ante el carácter y las patadas argentinas . Veo partido cómodo para argentina 2-0 , 3-1 . Es un partido para hombres . Francia tendrá el balón sin peligro , argentina los cosera a patadas y en algunas contras decidirán el partido



Por qué sois tan bocazas? Aun en el caso de que fuese verdad que sois mejores, en el fútbol no siempre gana el mejor (España también es mejor que Japón y Marruecos, y mira). En un partido pueden pasar muchas cosas.

Que pasa si os ganan? Meterás la cabeza bajo tierra o tendrás la decencia de reconocer que eres un bocazas?


----------



## Patatas bravas (14 Dic 2022)

Creo que nadie vio el partido de argentina -brasil en el Maracaná . Brasil era clara favorita como Francia . Y la argentina los reventó a patadas y los brasileños se convirtieron en pechos fríos. El domingo en la final del mundial espero algo igual . Voy apostar plata


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Por eso.



No tiene mérito ganar esa copa

Sólo se la ganas a Brasil eso si, el resto son mediocres


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2022)

Francia no va a ir a la final a otra cosa que a dejar que fluya el fúmbol.

A Francia se les gana jugando al fúmbol mejor.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

Si no hay disturbios los inventamos, abrid hiloSS


----------



## Captain Julius (14 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Faltan más
> 
> Tenían un portero suplente en 1982 que se llamaba Castañeda



Y Larios, que era titular.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Creo que nadie vio el partido de argentina -brasil en el Maracaná . Brasil era clara favorita como Francia . Y la argentina los reventó a patadas y los brasileños se convirtieron en pechos fríos. El domingo en la final del mundial espero algo igual . Voy apostar plata


----------



## Hermericus (14 Dic 2022)

Es el mundial de mas bajo nivel que recuerdo.

Hasta el de Rusia fue mejor.


----------



## JAGGER (14 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No tiene mérito ganar esa copa
> 
> Sólo se la ganas a Brasil eso si, el resto son mediocres



El resto del mundo es mierdita.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Dic 2022)

Había más follacabras en los aficionados franceses que en los de los moros, virgensanta 

Saludos.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> El resto del mundo es mierdita.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2022)

en el futuro, Gavi, en lugar de tirarse de cabeza a las rodillas de los contrarios, será capaz de jugar al fúmbol. Y Pedris, en lugar de ir por el campo como un espectro, será capaz de meter un pase al hueco y de hacer una jugada.

Ahora no, en el futuro si eso.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No tiene mérito ganar esa copa
> Sólo se la ganas a Brasil eso si, el resto son mediocres



pues han perdido ambos varias veces contra chileses y demases, nosotros mismos tb. la cagamoxxx en el 2014 contra chile 2-0


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2022)

Babi boom magrebí hoy!!!


----------



## Patatas bravas (14 Dic 2022)

En latinoamerica hay buenas selecciones Uruguay,Colombia , chile,brasil y encima te cosen a patadas . No es tan fácil como acá dicen


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Iban al principio del partido como su fueran los amos del cotarro.
> 
> A ver si a nivel político y real también reciben cura de humildad pero eso lo veo más difícil. Más con los anglos del otro lado ahí apoyándoles en todo y nosotros mongoleando y entregándoles el país en bandeja.




Estaban subidisimos joder, cada vez que tocaba el balón un jugador francés, pintaban con una chulería que para que. 

Recuerdo a los ingleses en la final de la Euro del año pasado. Cada vez que un italiano tocaba balón, insultaban y pintaban. 

En las dos ocasiones, la hinchada que se burla del equipo contrario por ir de listos, pierde. 

Me encantan esas curas de humildad. Ha sido una gozada ver a los moros llorando. Por cierto, en un momento la cámara ha enfocado a la grada y el comentarista ha dicho "entiendo si frustración", era una mora llorando a mares como si le fuera la vida en ello. 

A mamarla.


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Y Larios, que era titular.



Sí, a ese también le ví jugar

Todos eran hijos de españoles emigrantes, algunos como Luis Fernández habían nacido en España como sus padres pero como crecieron alli desarrollaron su carrera como si fueran franceses sin serlo como él.

En la final de la Euro 1984 tuvo detalles muy guarretes hacia el equipo español, iba muy revolucionado como si la situación le alterara mucho. Estaba como tratando de demostrarle al mundo que él era "francés" sin serlo y que iba a por España con el cuchillo en la boca.


----------



## LMLights (14 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Faltan más
> 
> Tenían un portero suplente en 1982 que se llamaba Castañeda



Uyyyy, faltan muchísimosssss....

Otro más....









barullo dijo:


> Sí, a ese también le ví jugar
> 
> Todos eran hijos de españoles emigrantes, algunos como Luis Fernández habían nacido en España como sus padres pero como crecieron alli desarrollaron su carrera como si fueran franceses sin serlo como él.
> 
> En la final de la Euro 1984 tuvo detalles muy guarretes hacia el equipo español, iba muy revolucionado como si la situación le alterara mucho. Estaba como tratando de demostrarle al mundo que él era "francés" sin serlo y que iba a por España con el cuchillo en la boca.



Un Charnego en francés Charnegau


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> El resto del mundo es mierdita.



Claro por eso estáis flipando de poder ganar esta copa no te jode


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Estaban subidisimos joder, cada vez que tocaba el balón un jugador francés, pintaban con una chulería que para que.
> 
> Recuerdo a los ingleses en la final de la Euro del año pasado. Cada vez que un italiano tocaba balón, insultaban y pintaban.
> 
> ...



Que se jodan.

Esos quieren ver nuestra civilización arder.

Que bien tienen engañados a tants gente con la mierda de la alianza de civilizaciones de zpeo y chorradas similares.

Cada uno en su casa y dios en la de todos. Ellos a morolandia con ala y arreglándose las sin gorronearnos.


----------



## Sir Connor (14 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Me encanta que en este hilo se mencione al real Madrid. El mejor equipo de la historia y del mundo.
> 
> No olvidemos que este año España con medio equipo del Barcelona no hemos pasado de Octavos.
> 
> ...



Que tipo de drogas tomas ? A ver qué hacéis con Modric fundido y Benzema acabado


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Sí, a ese también le ví jugar
> Todos eran hijos de españoles emigrantes



es que el fútbol no era muy popular entre los franceses franceses, tal vez ahora sea diferente


----------



## JAGGER (14 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Claro por eso estáis flipando de poder ganar esta copa no te jode



Para que quede claro lo que digo. El fútbol europeo es una mentira. Inglaterra tal vez, pero no es Europa.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Que se jodan.
> 
> Esos quieren ver nuestra civilización arder.
> 
> ...




Mirad como los bastardos pitaban la Marsellesa. 

A mamarla, moros, joderos.


----------



## Palpatine (14 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Lo sobrevalorado que está mbappe es solo velocidad y potencia . Sin sentido del juego colectivo ni la calidad técnica para hacer mejorar a sus compañeros . Es un jugador que representa la decadencia del fútbol actual



Y encima *MARICÓN *


----------



## cebollo (14 Dic 2022)

En la final meterá un gol Dembele y le echarán del Barcelona.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Lo sobrevalorado que está mbappe es solo velocidad y potencia . Sin sentido del juego colectivo ni la calidad técnica para hacer mejorar a sus compañeros . Es un jugador que representa la decadencia del fútbol actual



No ha estado nada mal en la jugada del segundo gol


----------



## Feriri88 (14 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Silencio sepulcral absoluto en mi zona, petada de moros. Los jaleos que han montado estos días han sido de vergüenza ajena y soberbia asquerosa.
> Estarán llorando mientras miran a la Meca, están muy silenciosos.




Sal tu a celebrar

Lo de la fusión esa de energía infinita

Un nuevo avance humano gracias a los blancos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No ha estado nada mal en la jugada del segundo gol



pero no era un pase


----------



## Feriri88 (14 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Mirad como los bastardos pitaban la Marsellesa.
> 
> A mamarla, moros, joderos.




Bueno hay que señalar en que en la pasada Euro los hijos de puta de los ingleses pitaban todos los putos himnos incluido el de países como Dinamarca con los que jamás han tenido rivalidad


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (14 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Uyyyy, faltan muchísimosssss....
> 
> Otro más....
> 
> ...



Valbuena 

Al que quería extorsionar su "amigo" Benzema con un vídeo porn.


----------



## LMLights (14 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Mirad como los bastardos pitaban la Marsellesa.
> 
> A mamarla, moros, joderos.













Benzema, el hombre que se niega a cantar la Marsellesa, se lleva el Balón de Oro 2022


El delantero estrella del Real Madrid, Karim Benzema, ha sido distinguido con el Balón de Oro 2022, considerado como el mayor honor a nivel individual en el mundo del fútbol.




sputniknews.lat













Figuras que no cantaron el himno del país que representaron - El Cinco Cero


Varios han sido los jugadores importantes que por diversas razones no han cantado el himno de su selección. Esto les valió gran número de críticas e incluso en algunas ocasiones se pidió su salida del equipo nacional.




www.elcincocero.com





Zinedine Zidane







*El*_ jugador nació en Marsella y sus padres son argelinos. No cantaba *el* *himno* al igual que otros de sus compañeros en la Copa del Mundo de 1998. Sin embargo, en la final se le vio murmurándolo tímidamente. ... _










Charo afgana dijo:


> Valbuena
> 
> Al que quería extorsionar su "amigo" Benzema con un vídeo porn.
> 
> ...



Mira ahora que lo comentas aquella movida quizás fue una "cobertura" y el motivo real de Benzema fuera de LES BLEUS era ser poco francés.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (14 Dic 2022)

Si vais con Argentina vuestro foro es el de la Superpop.


----------



## Adelaido (14 Dic 2022)

ARGENTINAAAAAAAA

HERMANOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSS


----------



## Hermericus (14 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Para que quede claro lo que digo. El fútbol europeo es una mentira. Inglaterra tal vez, pero no es Europa.


----------



## Scout.308 (14 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Complejo de que? A mí lo que me dan es asco. Me da asco salir a la calle y verlos a diario. Me da asco verles en el mundial silbar al equipo contrario. Me da asco que salgan a celebrar la victoria al fútbol sobre mi país en mi país. Pero lo que más asco me dan son los traidores que les reís las gracias.



Pues ve y ponles una bomba en la mezquita, subnormal, pero no digas que fueron peores que España en este mundial porque eso simplemente no es verdad.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2022)

Honor a Marruecos, que le han metido el 1-0 de salida y ha demostrado que también saber hacer otras cosas. Lo justo hoy creo que hubiese sido un empate y una prórroga, pero es que Francia en las áreas... es terrible lo buena que es. Saca muchísima diferencia, no le hace falta tener un plan de partido demasiado elaborado. Los jugadores son tan resolutivos que, lo dicho...

3º y 4º puesto: se repite el enfrentamiento del grupo F de la jornada 1 (0-0). Y la final, pues objetivamente es una final bastante buena. Dos equipos con 2 Mundiales. Argentina me parece un equipo más sólido y equilibrado, pero Francia en las áreas, lo dicho... 

Las apuestas, a estas horas, el partido de la final lo dan literalmente 50-50. No hay favorito alguno. Veremos si a medida que pasan los dias alguno coge una leve ventaja "teórica".


----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Para que quede claro lo que digo. El fútbol europeo es una mentira. Inglaterra tal vez, pero no es Europa.



Pues los jugadores argentinos bien que pierden el culo por irse a jugar a esa mentira. 

Lo que es mentira es que Messi sea argentino. Se ha pasado casi toda su vida fuera de allí. Por eso le ha llevado tantos años adaptarse. En una selección europea ya tendría varios mundiales.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Benzema, el hombre que se niega a cantar la Marsellesa, se lleva el Balón de Oro 2022
> 
> 
> El delantero estrella del Real Madrid, Karim Benzema, ha sido distinguido con el Balón de Oro 2022, considerado como el mayor honor a nivel individual en el mundo del fútbol.
> ...




He estado hoy precisamente viendo vídeos de himnos de la Marsellesa en otros partidos de torneos de hace años, así en recopilación, y Zinedine Zidane no cantaba en ninguno, y con cara de mala hostia. 
Pero luego si le preguntas dirá seguro que es francés. Y no era el único, tampoco se veía a Karembeu cantar el himno, ni a otros negros, es que son los negros los que no lo suelen cantar. 

Este partido lo he ido a empezar a ver cuándo estaban los moros con su himno, voy a ver el himno de los franceses a ver cuál canta.


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Dic 2022)

La afición de Marruecos un 10 se lo merecen todo hay que decirlo nos guste o no nos guste .Pedazo afición!! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Sal tu a celebrar
> 
> Lo de la fusión esa de energía infinita
> 
> Un nuevo avance humano gracias a los blancos




Pues he escuchado algún coche pitando ho después del partido. No se si será algún moro despistado o algún español hasta la polla. 

Yo he estado pegando saltos en mi casa y he frutaod gol las dos veces, que me oigan los moros que me la suda. 

Ya estaba bien de ver a esos mamarrachos celebrar sus mierdas en mi país. Se me estaba haciendo insostenible e insoportable. 

Anda que para que vea yo el fútbol, yo, con lo que odio el fútbol, pero necesitaba ver a los moros perder sí o sí.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Bueno hay que señalar en que en la pasada Euro los hijos de puta de los ingleses pitaban todos los putos himnos incluido el de países como Dinamarca con los que jamás han tenido rivalidad




Es que los hinchas ingleses son escoria. 

Cuando Italia los ganó lo disfruté como si yo hubiese nacido en el centro de Roma. 
Que encima se los comieron en Wembley con una presión de cojones.


----------



## Patatas bravas (14 Dic 2022)

Este partido es de montiel como contra brasil lo tiene que cagar a patadas a la tortuga


----------



## El Juani (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## artemis (14 Dic 2022)

@Manero, cual es el club con más jugadores en la final del mundial?


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

Los que entendáis francés, entráis en Twitter en el hashtag #FRAMAR y podéis leer a moros llorando y escocidos. 

Han ido poniendo videos de moros antes de que empezase el partido, muy muy subidos celebrando en calles, y es que como se están descojonando los franceses de ellos no tiene desperdicio.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (14 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> que guapo que es guardihola eeeh piratón?



Si a ti te pone todo bien, pero no homo.


----------



## Sanctis (14 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que con los madridistas no hay más que hablar.

Para ellos Cristiano Ronaldo ha hecho un gran Mundial, no como Messi que no hace nada, y a ver si Mbappe, ese futbolista del Real Madrid, levanta la Copa el domingo.

No están en la realidad.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2022)

El fúmbol de Francia es dejar que fluya el fúmbol 

Los panfletos de la propaganda y los comentarólohos que se han pasao ermondial metiendo la pata en todo lo que han venido pronosticando siguen con la monserga de Mbapé, como si Francia fuera Mbapé y 10 más y no se dan cuenta o no les gusta decir que Francia no es Mbapé y por eso les va fenomenal los franchutes y a Mbapé.

Si alguien está destacando en Francia es Griezmann. En la final le toca el turno a Mbapé.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Dic 2022)

Es tal el asco de los argelinos a los marroquíes, que han salido a celebrar la victoria de Francia diciendo "viva Argelia".


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Smurf (15 Dic 2022)

Jajaja aquí todo el mundo odia a todo el mundo.

Especialmente a los países más odiosos como Argentina o Marruecos.

Joder qué ascazo de países, a su lado los españoles somos amados por el mundo.


----------



## Patatas bravas (15 Dic 2022)

ESCUCHEN CORRAN LA BOLA JUEGAN EN FRANCIA PERO SON TODOS DE ANGOLA QUE LINDO ES VAN A CORREEER SON COME TRABAS COMO EL PUTO DE MBAPPÉ LA VIEJA ES NIGERIANA, SU VIEJO ES CAMERUNES PERO EN EL DOCUMENTO NACIONALIDAD:FRANCES


----------



## Manoliko (15 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Estaban subidisimos joder, cada vez que tocaba el balón un jugador francés, pintaban con una chulería que para que.
> 
> Recuerdo a los ingleses en la final de la Euro del año pasado. Cada vez que un italiano tocaba balón, insultaban y pintaban.
> 
> ...



A nosotros también nos pitaron. Son asquerosos.


----------



## Manoliko (15 Dic 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Pues ve y ponles una bomba en la mezquita, subnormal, pero no digas que fueron peores que España en este mundial porque eso simplemente no es verdad.



Tu eres retrasado. No viste como les ha favorito el arbitro tanto contra nosotros como contra Portugal?


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Dic 2022)

Si a nosotros nos pitaron, con razón, por ovsesos ee la possesió


----------



## JAGGER (15 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> ESCUCHEN CORRAN LA BOLA JUEGAN EN FRANCIA PERO SON TODOS DE ANGOLA QUE LINDO ES VAN A CORREEER SON COME TRABAS COMO EL PUTO DE MBAPPÉ LA VIEJA ES NIGERIANA, SU VIEJO ES CAMERUNES PERO EN EL DOCUMENTO NACIONALIDAD:FRANCES



Jajajaja


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> A nosotros también nos pitaron. Son asquerosos.




Ese partido no lo vi. La verdad, odio el fútbol y ni siquiera veo cuando juega España, le la suda muchísimo la selección española. No sabía de la envergadura de ese partido hasta que empecé a ver las celebraciones de Marruecos con soberbia, llenas de odio y muy subiditos...en mi país. La victoria contra Portugal ya se me hizo insostenible porque encima me pilló en la calle y vi escenas de moros que me ponían de mala hostia, como restregando a los españoles que también habían ganado contra Portugal, y encima esos memes de "conquista de la península ibérica". 
Que puto asco. 

Así que hoy he visto ese partido por mi necesidad d ver perder a esa basura de moros que se estaban ya pasando de listos. Ya no era por la victoria del equipo, el fútbol me da igual, era por las lamidas de polla de españoles, medios, es que el asco ha sido tremendo. 

Llegan a ganar hoy y no hubiera podido soportarlo más.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> ESCUCHEN CORRAN LA BOLA JUEGAN EN FRANCIA PERO SON TODOS DE ANGOLA QUE LINDO ES VAN A CORREEER SON COME TRABAS COMO EL PUTO DE MBAPPÉ LA VIEJA ES NIGERIANA, SU VIEJO ES CAMERUNES PERO EN EL DOCUMENTO NACIONALIDAD:FRANCES



¿De qué coño hablas anormal? Si en Argensida no jvega casi-nadie, sólo un pvto portero medio-retirado


----------



## Manoliko (15 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Ese partido no lo vi. La verdad, odio el fútbol y ni siquiera veo cuando juega España, le la suda muchísimo la selección española. No sabía de la envergadura de ese partido hasta que empecé a ver las celebraciones de Marruecos con soberbia, llenas de odio y muy subiditos...en mi país. La victoria contra Portugal ya se me hizo insostenible porque encima me pilló en la calle y vi escenas de moros que me ponían de mala hostia, como restregando a los españoles que también habían ganado contra Portugal, y encima esos memes de "conquista de la península ibérica".
> Que puto asco.
> 
> Así que hoy he visto ese partido por mi necesidad d ver perder a esa basura de moros que se estaban ya pasando de listos. Ya no era por la victoria del equipo, el fútbol me da igual, era por las lamidas de polla de españoles, medios, es que el asco ha sido tremendo.
> ...



El sábado a las 4 todos con Croacia. Hoy porque ha terminado muy tarde, pero el sábado a las seis, como vuelva a perder Marruecos voy a salir con el coche buscando grupos de moros de mierda para pasar a su lado tocando el claxon como un loco y celebrando la victoria del país blanco, europeo y cristiano.

Es que no te puedes ni imaginar el profundo asco que me han dado los hijos de puta moros de mierda en este mundial, todo el rato pitando y faltando a respeto a los países que les dan de comer.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Dic 2022)

Aquí los comentarólogos a tope con los morocos pa ejcusar el Luisenriquismo. 
En cuanto les ha metido mano una selección en condiciones les entra la bajoma. Y es que van de licstos porque se creen que van a dejcubrir el fúmbol a estas alturas y se les va mucho la pinza.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Aquí los comentarólogos a tope con los morocos pa ejcusar el Luisenriquismo.
> En cuanto les ha metido mano una selección en condiciones les entra la bajoma. Y es que van de licstos porque se creen que van a dejcubrir el fúmbol a estas alturas y se les va mucho la pinza.



aqui francia opto por DARLES LA POSESION ,y sacar 2 delanteros en punta..y uno ALTO ...


----------



## Manero (15 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> @Manero, cual es el club con más jugadores en la final del mundial?



Que empiece pronto la liga que con este tema del Mundial empiezas a cansinear. La liga da mas juego para picarse.


----------



## Patatas bravas (15 Dic 2022)

*Bolivia en La Paz, Ecuador a 30 grados, Colombia que no puedes respirar..., *ellos *siempre juegan en canchas perfectas, con la cancha mojadita,* y no saben lo que es jugar y *viajar en Sudamérica

Dibu Martínez*


----------



## Charo afgana (15 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> *Bolivia en La Paz, Ecuador a 30 grados, Colombia que no puedes respirar..., *ellos *siempre juegan en canchas perfectas, con la cancha mojadita,* y no saben lo que es jugar y *viajar en Sudamérica
> 
> Dibu Martínez*



Nada, que hay que volver al albero y a los balcones Mikasa,

"No tenés cashe, papá"


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (15 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> *Bolivia en La Paz, Ecuador a 30 grados, Colombia que no puedes respirar..., *ellos *siempre juegan en canchas perfectas, con la cancha mojadita,* y no saben lo que es jugar y *viajar en Sudamérica
> 
> Dibu Martínez*



De 10 selecciones se clasificarán 7 en el próximo mundial. Me paso por el forro de los cojones los 30 grados de Ecuador y Colombia y la altura de La Paz.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Nada, que hay que volver al albero y a los balcones Mikasa,
> 
> "No tenés cashe, papá"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1292726



tan malos eran los mikasa esos ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2022)

Las jóvenes españ


Patatas bravas dijo:


> *Bolivia en La Paz, Ecuador a 30 grados, Colombia que no puedes respirar..., *ellos *siempre juegan en canchas perfectas, con la cancha mojadita,* y no saben lo que es jugar y *viajar en Sudamérica
> 
> Dibu Martínez*




6 Palabras clave de la cultura argentina.

Recesión 
Hambre 
Oro
Subdesarrollo 
Messi 
Conquista


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (15 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> tan malos eran los mikasa esos ?



Todavía me duele la cabeza cada vez que me acuerdo. Como darle a una piedra.


----------



## Charo afgana (15 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> De 10 selecciones se clasificarán 7 en el próximo mundial. Me paso por el forro de los cojones los 30 grados de Ecuador y Colombia y la altura de La Paz.



Se quedarán fuera Venezuela, Bolivia y Paraguay que actualmente están a un nivel de Kosovo y Bielorrusia.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Theo es de sangre española,
> 
> vivió en España y se formó en España,
> 
> ...



jugar con España

lo del theo aun

pero lo del marroqui ...


----------



## Charo afgana (15 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> tan malos eran los mikasa esos ?



Malos no, mas duros que una piedra,

si le dabas de cabeza, te dolía el cerebro durante una semana.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> aqui francia opto por DARLES LA POSESION ,y sacar 2 delanteros en punta..y uno ALTO ...



No sé. Pa mí Francia lo que hace es dejar que fluya el fúmbol. Tienen un buen grupo, calidaj y no necesitan na más. Griezmann lo mismo se mete entre líneas, se saca una asistencia, te maneja el balón y que lo mismo le ves metiendo un pies pandefender en su propia área entre los centrales. Y Mbapé también rema cuando tienen que remar, no está viéndolas venir. No son ovsesos de possesió ni de inventar na, pueden ir a presionar o lo mismo pueden recogerse y montarte un cristo en una contra, van de fábula a balón parado. Yo a Francia en ermondial la he visto fluyir to el rato. Pa aspirar a meterles mano hay que jubar al fúmbol mejor que ellos. Los planes me da que sirven de poquito.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2022)

Buenas noches compañeros, hoy es un día triste, nuestro muchachos magrebíes se vuelven a casa, no tengo palabras, gracias a los foreros con lazos magrebíes del foro por haber prestado vuestro apoyo a ese gran país que es marruecos.

Gracias Mohamed VI contigo empezó todo. 

Gracias a juseimi y muhamad, gracias. 

Simplemente marruecos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (15 Dic 2022)

Hay que pegar gente, linea de 5. Al minuto Mbappe tiene que andar volando por los aires. La pelota puede pasar, el jugador no, y todas a Álvarez y Messi


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Dic 2022)

y qué decís del Croacia - Marruecos pa el tercer y cuarto puesto?

pensáis que Marruecos va a salir a buscar el 0-0 otra vez? 
Modric podrá con la defensa moruna? 
cómo lo veyeis? o no lo pensáis veyer?


----------



## Adelaido (15 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Hay que pegar gente, linea de 5. Al minuto Mbappe tiene que andar volando por los aires. La pelota puede pasar, el jugador no, y todas a Álvarez y Messi



VAMOS ESPAÑAAAAAAA


----------



## Adelaido (15 Dic 2022)

VAMOS ARGENTINAAAAAAAA


----------



## Sir Connor (15 Dic 2022)

Hay que machacar a los putos gabachos de mierda ,mira que los ingleses son capullos pero los franceses son cucarachas al maximo nivel...


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (15 Dic 2022)

¿Yo? Hincha de Francia desde que nací, me crié viendo a Zidane, mi adolescencia fue ver a el mosquito Dembelé y ahora veo a Hugo Lloris capitanearlos con la camiseta más hermosa del mundo.
Francia es el patio de mi casa y el Stade de France, mi hogar


----------



## skan (15 Dic 2022)

Si Messi no jugase en Argentina querría que gane ese país.
Pero sí que está Messi, un maleducado y prepotente que ha insultado muchas veces a mi equipo y afición, por lo que quiero que pierda. Además, eso le jodería a los culerdos y supremacistas indepes.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (15 Dic 2022)

¿Quién sospecháis que es el jugador que Luis Enrique no volvería a llevar y por qué?


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (15 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> ¿Quién sospecháis que es el jugador que Luis Enrique no volvería a llevar y por qué?



El tronco de Morata o Ferran por hacerle los cuernos a su hija


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (15 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> ¿Quién sospecháis que es el jugador que Luis Enrique no volvería a llevar y por qué?



Los que no han jugado han sido Eric García, Hugo Guillamón y Yéremi Pino,

Eric era titularísimo con LE,

para mí está claro.


----------



## Sanctis (15 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Hay que pegar gente, linea de 5. Al minuto Mbappe tiene que andar volando por los aires. La pelota puede pasar, el jugador no, y todas a Álvarez y Messi



Enzo Fernández sabe que hacer con el balón y tiene un tiro lejano decente y criterio para decidir cuando y como tirar de él.


----------



## HArtS (15 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Se quedarán fuera Venezuela, Bolivia y Paraguay que actualmente están a un nivel de Kosovo y Bielorrusia.



El séptimo cupo de Sudamérica lo pelearán Chile, Bolivia y Paraguay.


----------



## moromierda (15 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> A @moromierda no le gusta el futbol, le gustan las cabras...



E mojeras, amego. E mojeras:


----------



## Vinicius Junior (15 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Los que no han jugado han sido Eric García, Hugo Guillamón y Yéremi Pino,
> 
> Eric era titularísimo con LE,
> 
> para mí está claro.



También me parece bastante cobarde hacerlo público (aunque no dé el nombre) cuando has perdido, como diciendo "la culpa es de este tío". Se lo podría haber guardado para él, en todos los equipos pasan cosas así. Y eso que decían que hacía Twitch para quitarle presión a los jugadores, y lo primero que hace caer eliminado es señalar a uno de sus futbolistas EN TWITCH.


----------



## propileos (15 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Hay que pegar gente, linea de 5. Al minuto Mbappe tiene que andar volando por los aires. La pelota puede pasar, el jugador no, y todas a Álvarez y Messi



Si, y que les piten penalti si chocan con el portero. 
Es la gran duda del partido, si el arbitro va a permitir las agresiones argentinas y va a pitar penaltis inexistentes a su favor.


----------



## Glokta (15 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> ¿Quién sospecháis que es el jugador que Luis Enrique no volvería a llevar y por qué?



Yo creo que Ansu, ya dijo que fue el ultimo en entrar y vale que jugo poco pero Sarabia en 5 min hizo más que el

No creo que sea Eric Garcia porque lo de Rodri señala a los tres centrales en el banquillo por igual


----------



## Leer (15 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> ¿Quién sospecháis que es el jugador que Luis Enrique no volvería a llevar y por qué?



El principal Ansu Fati (y llevar a Borja Iglesias), tal vez porque vio que tras la lesión no está bien.

Después podría ser Carvajal que tal vez vio que ya no es el mismo de antes.

Yeremi Pino y Guillamón no creo porque de esos no esperas algo muy bueno, con lo cual es más difícil que le decepcionen como para que piense eso.


----------



## Kurten (15 Dic 2022)

Se merecio ganar Marruecos. Como bien ha dicho @zapatitos , ha sido una pena


----------



## Scout.308 (15 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Tu eres retrasado. No viste como les ha favorito el arbitro tanto contra nosotros como contra Portugal?



No, eso no es verdad y lo sabes. No eres capaz de reconocerlo por tu complejo de inferioridad. 
Repito, sal a la calle y pégale un martillazo en la cabeza a cuantos moros te cruces, pero no digas que su selección fue peor que la nuestra.


----------



## arriondas (15 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Tu eres retrasado. No viste como les ha favorito el arbitro tanto contra nosotros como contra Portugal?



Marruecos ha hecho un muy buen mundial, pero también es cierto que les han dado algunas ayuditas... Un torneo celebrado en un país árabe necesitaba que una selección árabe llegase lo más lo lejos posible, porque el anfitrión no tiene nivel.


----------



## Silluzollope (15 Dic 2022)

Leer dijo:


> El principal Ansu Fati (y llevar a Borja Iglesias), tal vez porque vio que tras la lesión no está bien.
> 
> Después podría ser Carvajal que tal vez vio que ya no es el mismo de antes.
> 
> Yeremi Pino y Guillamón no creo porque de esos no esperas algo muy bueno, con lo cual es más difícil que le decepcionen como para que piense eso.



Yo pensaba en Carvajal, pero se dice que Guillamon rajó bastante con el tema Gayá. Con lo rencoroso que es LE, no descarto que lo que no le gusto fuese que alguien dijera lo que pensaba.


----------



## Silluzollope (15 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Malos no, mas duros que una piedra,
> 
> si le dabas de cabeza, te dolía el cerebro durante una semana.



Los Mikasa han curtido mas hombres que la mili en este país. Un balonazo de un mikasa en enero a -2ºC, da igual en que parte del cuerpo, era una experiencia inolvidable.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (15 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> ¿Quién sospecháis que es el jugador que Luis Enrique no volvería a llevar y por qué?



Es tan tonto que sigue hablando, y por tanto diciendo tonterías, para disipar las dudas de los pocos que aún no lo creían


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (15 Dic 2022)

Ala, aplanao


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2022)

Bueno, pues se termina el mundial.

Será recordado como el mundial de la alegría, de los derechos humanos y del respeto. 

La final es la que queria el dueño del PSG así que poco más que añadir.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (15 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Los que no han jugado han sido Eric García, Hugo Guillamón y Yéremi Pino,
> 
> Eric era titularísimo con LE,
> 
> para mí está claro.



Guillamón y Pino no destacan por un juego homosexual. A lo mejor es que dieron una patada o, peor aún, tiraron a puerta en el entrenamiento y por ahí no pasamos!!!


----------



## The Replicant (15 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Guillamón y Pino no destacan por un juego homosexual. A lo mejor es que dieron una patada o, peor aún, tiraron a puerta en el entrenamiento y por ahí no pasamos!!!



...y hay algunos que hasta se dedican a driblar y a irse del contrario por velocidad, que vergüenza!!

el próximo reto de Luis Tabique: lograr 2000 pases en un partido, yes we can!!


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (15 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Ese partido no lo vi. La verdad, odio el fútbol y ni siquiera veo cuando juega España, le la suda muchísimo la selección española. No sabía de la envergadura de ese partido hasta que empecé a ver las celebraciones de Marruecos con soberbia, llenas de odio y muy subiditos...en mi país. La victoria contra Portugal ya se me hizo insostenible porque encima me pilló en la calle y vi escenas de moros que me ponían de mala hostia, como restregando a los españoles que también habían ganado contra Portugal, y encima esos memes de "conquista de la península ibérica".
> Que puto asco.
> 
> Así que hoy he visto ese partido por mi necesidad d ver perder a esa basura de moros que se estaban ya pasando de listos. Ya no era por la victoria del equipo, el fútbol me da igual, era por las lamidas de polla de españoles, medios, es que el asco ha sido tremendo.
> ...



Lo de la lamida de pollas de españoles y medios es penoso y vergonzonso como país. 
España está alcanzando niveles de penosidad que no se sí algún país se puede permitir.


----------



## Hyperion (15 Dic 2022)

Les marocains sont nos enfants, notre futur:


----------



## Madrid (15 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Los Mikasa han curtido mas hombres que la mili en este país. Un balonazo de un mikasa en enero a -2ºC, da igual en que parte del cuerpo, era una experiencia inolvidable.



He sentido un escalofrío, no es coña. Ha sido un dejavú


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (15 Dic 2022)

El vídeo del atropello solo lo he encontrado en Gangrena 3

Muere atropellado un joven de 14 años en Montpellier tras la semifinal del Mundial entre Francia y Marruecos


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (15 Dic 2022)

Lo del coche ese lanzando petardos, creo que es fake. O sea, el vídeo es real pero no es del partido.


----------



## Manoliko (15 Dic 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> No, eso no es verdad y lo sabes. No eres capaz de reconocerlo por tu complejo de inferioridad.
> Repito, sal a la calle y pégale un martillazo en la cabeza a cuantos moros te cruces, pero no digas que su selección fue peor que la nuestra.



Entonces es que si, eres retrasado. Montate la película que quieras por odio a España (no sé que tipo de complejo tendrás tú) o porque te paga alguien desde Marruecos. Pero los moros hicieron un partido de mierda peor que nosotros, pusieron el autobus atrás y se dedicaron a dar patadas con permiso del árbitro. Antifutbol total, y encima les laméis la polla.


----------



## Glokta (15 Dic 2022)

Hoy que pierden ha hecho Marruecos su mejor partido por juego. No les culpo para nada si ponen el autobus porque tienen que jugar con las cartas que tienen

Despues de reflexionarlo mucho decido ir con Argentina en la final, ya me joderia celebrar goles de los gabachos. Los argentinos son como ese hermano menor molesto y tocacojones pero hermanos al fin y al cabo


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Nicors (15 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Entonces es que si, eres retrasado. Montate la película que quieras por odio a España (no sé que tipo de complejo tendrás tú) o porque te paga alguien desde Marruecos. Pero los moros hicieron un partido de mierda peor que nosotros, pusieron el autobus atrás y se dedicaron a dar patadas con permiso del árbitro. Antifutbol total, y encima les laméis la polla.



Y lo hecharse encima de los nuestros por ser unos conos con permiso del árbitro.


----------



## Nicors (15 Dic 2022)

Yo también voy con los boludos son unos enterados de mierda, pero en fin, en frente son moronegros.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (15 Dic 2022)

Me gustaría tener la fuerza de un tractor de 300 cv para saltar de espontáneo al campo y de un balonazo matarlos a todos.


----------



## Scout.308 (15 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Entonces es que si, eres retrasado. Montate la película que quieras por odio a España (no sé que tipo de complejo tendrás tú) o porque te paga alguien desde Marruecos. Pero los moros hicieron un partido de mierda peor que nosotros, pusieron el autobus atrás y se dedicaron a dar patadas con permiso del árbitro. Antifutbol total, y encima les laméis la polla.



Claro, me pagan un sueldo desde Marruecos para decir lo que es una puta obviedad, que los moros han hecho mejor mundial que nosotros (algo que no es cuestión de opinión y que es absolutamente imposible de negar). ¿Le pagan también al 99.9% de la población mundial restante que piensa (sabe, más bien) que España hizo peor mundial que Marruecos? Anda tira por favor, tira a tomar por el culo, que eres lo más tonto que anda por el foro.


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (15 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Los Mikasa han curtido mas hombres que la mili en este país. Un balonazo de un mikasa en enero a -2ºC, da igual en que parte del cuerpo, era una experiencia inolvidable.



Si te rozaba la oreja te invadían un elenco de sensaciones al mismo tiempo ¿ Sigue aún en su sitio? ¿ Está amputada? ¿ Por qué siento la oreja latiendo a 180 pulsaciones? ¿ Se me pasará esta quemazón alguna vez o viviré con ella para siempre?


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Dic 2022)

Almenos la victoria de los Bleus va acompanyada de una buena seleccion de premios Darwin.


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Dic 2022)

Marruecos hizo un gran partido, le echó muchos huevos y tuvo fases de gran furmbo, tiene gente muy técnica que demostraron el porqué juegan en equipos de primera por toda Europa. Me quito el sombrero, me gustaron y plantaron cara a los gabachos.


----------



## Manoliko (15 Dic 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Claro, me pagan un sueldo desde Marruecos para decir lo que es una puta obviedad, que los moros han hecho mejor mundial que nosotros (algo que no es cuestión de opinión y que es absolutamente imposible de negar). ¿Le pagan también al 99.9% de la población mundial restante que piensa (sabe, más bien) que España hizo peor mundial que Marruecos? Anda tira por favor, tira a tomar por el culo, que eres lo más tonto que anda por el foro.



Te ha faltado decir que anoche jugaron mejor que Francia porque tuvieron la posesión. Payaso endófobo, eso es lo que eres. Si nuestra selección llega a caer contra Francia recibiendo dos goles se hubiese hablado igualmente de un partido de mierda. Los moros han llegado a semifinales con mucha suerte, poniendo el autobús y recibiendo ayudas arbitrales porque a falta de otro equipo de habla árabe jugaban de locales.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, pues se termina el mundial.
> 
> Será recordado como el mundial de la alegría, de los derechos humanos y del respeto.
> 
> La final es la que queria el dueño del PSG así que poco más que añadir.



Te vigilo muy de cerca....


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Dic 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Si te rozaba la oreja te invadían un elenco de sensaciones al mismo tiempo ¿ Sigue aún en su sitio? ¿ Está amputada? ¿ Por qué siento la oreja latiendo a 180 pulsaciones? ¿ Se me pasará está quemazón alguna vez o viviré con ella para siempre?



los rusos atan balones mikasa a las torretas de los T90 en lugar del blindaje reactivo


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Te ha faltado decir que anoche jugaron mejor que Francia porque tuvieron la posesión. Payaso endófobo, eso es lo que eres. Si nuestra selección llega a caer contra Francia recibiendo dos goles se hubiese hablado igualmente de un partido de mierda. Los moros han llegado a semifinales con mucha suerte, poniendo el autobús y recibiendo ayudas arbitrales porque a falta de otro equipo de habla árabe jugaban de locales.



No te enciendas, són opiniones exclusivamente furmboleras.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (15 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No te enciendas, són opiniones exclusivamente furmboleras.



A ver, yo creo que han hecho un gran mundial, pero también es cierto que los árbitros, no sé si les han ayudado, pero que no les han desfavorecido es seguro. Si llegan a pitar de forma totalmente neutral contra España igual el cuento sería de otra manera.

Por cierto, ayer oí cantar los goles por mi zona. Y tiene cojones porque los únicos moros que hay, el hijo menor va con la camiseta de España a veces e iba con la camiseta de España en el partido contra Marruecos. Pero bueno, el padre es del Rif con nacionalidad española, no creo que tenga muchas ganas de poner una banderita de Marruecos en su balcón (igual hasta fueron ellos los que cantaron los goles gabachos).


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A ver, yo creo que han hecho un gran mundial, pero también es cierto que los árbitros, no sé si les han ayudado, pero que no les han desfavorecido es seguro. Si llegan a pitar de forma totalmente neutral contra España igual el cuento sería de otra manera.
> 
> Por cierto, ayer oí cantar los goles por mi zona. Y tiene cojones porque los únicos moros que hay, el hijo menor va con la camiseta de España a veces e iba con la camiseta de España en el partido contra Marruecos. Pero bueno, el padre es del Rif con nacionalidad española, no creo que tenga muchas ganas de poner una banderita de Marruecos en su balcón (igual hasta fueron ellos los que cantaron los goles gabachos).



Yo no estoy viendo en este mundial que los arbitrajes hayan sido decisivos en ningún partido. Un tanto parciales sí, sobre todo la primera parte del Marruecos-España pitada por un argentino, curiosamente. Pero no nos llegó a joder hasta el punto de decidir el resultado. En otros partidos y otros arbitrajes, lo mismo, cierta parcialidad en las faltas y las tarjetas, pero nada más. A Croacia tambien le han favorecido, contra Brasil por ejemplo, pero ya digo, no de forma descarada.


----------



## Topollillo (15 Dic 2022)

¿Entendéis por qué les tengo tanto asco a esta gente?

Decideme un solo periodista español capaz de decir esto de otro país, uno solo.

El duro ataque de un periodista argentino a España y los españoles: "Ladrones, hijos de pu**..."

Argentinos quejandose por el arbitro español, mejor nos quejamos del simio argentino pitando contra España y Portugal.

Espero que los Mamadous les metan 8.


----------



## EGO (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (15 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A ver, yo creo que han hecho un gran mundial, pero también es cierto que los árbitros, no sé si les han ayudado, pero que no les han desfavorecido es seguro. Si llegan a pitar de forma totalmente neutral contra España igual el cuento sería de otra manera.
> 
> Por cierto, ayer oí cantar los goles por mi zona. Y tiene cojones porque los únicos moros que hay, el hijo menor va con la camiseta de España a veces e iba con la camiseta de España en el partido contra Marruecos. Pero bueno, el padre es del Rif con nacionalidad española, no creo que tenga muchas ganas de poner una banderita de Marruecos en su balcón (igual hasta fueron ellos los que cantaron los goles gabachos).



En el Rif hay un movimiento independentista,

hasta se ven banderas españolas en actos deportivos.
(supongo lo hacen para joder a Marruecos).

conocí a un moro de Nador que se la sudaba todo lo marroquí, comía jamón y hacia vida de español.









El Hirak, la única gran oposición popular al régimen marroquí, se refugia y reorganiza en España


Jamal Mouna es uno de los últimos activistas del Hirak, el Movimiento Popular de...




www.elconfidencialdigital.com













Movimiento Popular del Rif - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Te vigilo muy de cerca....




Yo te vigilo a lo lejos....


----------



## Topollillo (15 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Yo también voy con los boludos son unos enterados de mierda, pero en fin, en frente son moronegros.



El duro ataque de un periodista argentino a España y los españoles: "Ladrones, hijos de pu**..."


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (15 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo no estoy viendo en este mundial que los arbitrajes hayan sido decisivos en ningún partido. Un tanto parciales sí, sobre todo la primera parte del Marruecos-España pitada por un argentino, curiosamente. Pero no nos llegó a joder hasta el punto de decidir el resultado. En otros partidos y otros arbitrajes, lo mismo, cierta parcialidad en las faltas y las tarjetas, pero nada más. A Croacia tambien le han favorecido, contra Brasil por ejemplo, pero ya digo, no de forma descarada.



Con un equipo tan blando mentalmente como España (o es lo que me ha parecido a mí), si hubieran sacado alguna tarjeta en la primera parte, la copla hubiera cambiado. Se pitaron la hostia de faltas en contra de España y misteriosamente poquísimas a favor.

Yo he sido árbitro de baloncesto y, sin saber cómo es en júrgol, puedes favorecer mucho a un equipo sin que se note. Si lo sabes hacer ni se nota.


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Lux Mundi (15 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Lo de la lamida de pollas de españoles y medios es penoso y vergonzonso como país.
> España está alcanzando niveles de penosidad que no se sí algún país se puede permitir.




Igual es necesario que en España se líe, para que la gente abra los ojos de una puta vez.

He estado leyendo tuits de franceses, hasta ellos querían que se liara anoche y celebraran las hostias que han habido por todo el país, para que sus compatriotas y los europeos vean lo que tenemos aquí.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



no me extraña que asuste con lo feo que es el cabrón


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1293001



sí señor, jrande LE ... el seleccionador mejor posicionado


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2022)

*Benzema: carta blanca para la final*

Desde el Madrid no pondrían traba alguna si el delantero desea acompañar a sus compatriotas en el Estadio de Lusail el domingo. De ganar Les Bleus, sumaría el Mundial a su palmarés.


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Benzema: carta blanca para la final*
> 
> Desde el Madrid no pondrían traba alguna si el delantero desea acompañar a sus compatriotas en el Estadio de Lusail el domingo. De ganar Les Bleus, sumaría el Mundial a su palmarés.



Esta final va a ser de esas en las que no sé que equipo prefiero que pierda. Menuda bufa boludo.


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Esta final va a ser de esas en las que no sé que equipo prefiero que pierda. Menuda bufa boludo.



Siii mucha gente lo esta comentando, quieren que pierda la final los dos: Argentina y Francia. Lo que nadie queria q llegaran a la final, se ha dado, lo que hace los petrodolar de Qatar tmb


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Esta final va a ser de esas en las que no sé que equipo prefiero que pierda. Menuda bufa boludo.



que mirás bobo que mirás anda pallá


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (15 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En el Rif hay un movimiento independentista,
> 
> hasta se ven banderas españolas en actos deportivos.
> (supongo lo hacen para joder a Marruecos).
> ...



Hay varios en la cárcel por un partido de júrgol en el que empezaron a sacar banderas españolas. No recuerdo cuándo vi la noticia, pero será un hecho recurrente. Pues mira, tirando de joojle:
*
En Marruecos, protestar con la bandera de España te conduce a la cárcel*

_ñiñiñiñi ...
Hasta ahora esta nueva forma de protesta había quedado circunscrita *al Marruecos que fue colonizado por España*, pero el 6 de octubre llegó hasta Agadir, en el sur del país. Cuatro hinchas del equipo local, el Hassania, desplegaron una bandera de España durante el partido que se jugaba allí contra el Olympique de Khouribga. Todos fueron detenidos, el cabecilla ingresó incluso en prisión preventiva. Con la celeridad que caracteriza a veces a la justicia marroquí, el tribunal de primera instancia *empezó a juzgarles el 15 de octubre*._
_.... ñiñiñiñi

Les pueden caer una multa de *hasta 9.180 euros y entre seis meses y tres años de cárcel* por “ultraje a la bandera nacional y a los símbolos del reino”, según estipula una modificación del código penal aprobada por unanimidad por el Parlamento marroquí en octubre de 2005. La pena puede incluso alcanzar los 5 año sin el ultraje se ha cometido *ante una gran concentración de público*, por ejemplo en un estadio repleto._


A mí uno del Rif que tiene un negocio al que voy de vez en cuando me dijo hace tiempo que *él* *no *era marroquí, que estaba contando los putos días para poder obtener la nacionalidad española.


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> que mirás bobo que mirás anda pallá



Cazzo di merda.

Vafanculo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Cazzo di merda.
> 
> Vafanculo.



que desis tano pelotudo si viniste de la miseria recontraputa la vieja que te cagó


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> tano pelotudo si viniste de la miseria recotraputa la vieja que te cagó



Pero vos querés dejar de huevear!! Anda y váyashe a fregar los platos!!


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Yo he sido árbitro de baloncesto y, sin saber cómo es en júrgol, puedes favorecer mucho a un equipo sin que se note. Si lo sabes hacer ni se nota.



¿Lo llegaste a hacer o te enteraste de alguien?

La verdad que en casi todos los deportes se pueden hacer arbitrajes sutiles parciales: rugby, balonmano, estos 2...

Aunque luego está lo del Barsa-UEFA-Unicef_Guardiola o lo de Argentina en este mundial, que ya excede todo lo sutil.


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2022)

*Alerta en Francia por el ‘virus del camello’: cae un tercer jugador*

Deschamps confirmó que Coman también padece los mismos síntomas que Upamecano y Rabiot, que no pudieron jugar ante Marruecos por sus resfriados.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (15 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Ese partido no lo vi. La verdad, odio el fútbol y ni siquiera veo cuando juega España, le la suda muchísimo la selección española. No sabía de la envergadura de ese partido hasta que empecé a ver las celebraciones de Marruecos con soberbia, llenas de odio y muy subiditos...en mi país. La victoria contra Portugal ya se me hizo insostenible porque encima me pilló en la calle y vi escenas de moros que me ponían de mala hostia, como restregando a los españoles que también habían ganado contra Portugal, y encima esos memes de "conquista de la península ibérica".
> Que puto asco.
> 
> Así que hoy he visto ese partido por mi necesidad d ver perder a esa basura de moros que se estaban ya pasando de listos. Ya no era por la victoria del equipo, el fútbol me da igual, era por las lamidas de polla de españoles, medios, es que el asco ha sido tremendo.
> ...



+1

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Dic 2022)

La limitación de Marroc, entre otras, es que no tienen gol, no remata a puerta. Van empujando, empujando, se cuelan por ahí y no terminan de sacar un disparo. Son un enjambre a la hora de defender su campo y tratan de salir a lo me cago en diez y lo que surja.


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2022)

*No me des jugadores en forma, dame a los mejores*


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Dic 2022)

Ayer me parece que el único disparo de los morocos fue la chilena esa y el resto empujones hacia el área delos franchutes pero sin remate


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Oteador (15 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> El duro ataque de un periodista argentino a España y los españoles: "Ladrones, hijos de pu**..."



Se empeñan en no querer ser apoyados.
Al final los de siempre. Los culés y extremistas de izquierda como el Koletas


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Dic 2022)

a los morocos les falta encontrar delantero rematador o inventárselo. Si pueden mantener el esfuerzo que vienen haciendo y a alguno que sea capaz de disparar portería...pero entonces tienes que buscar otro equilibrio en el equipo...


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Dic 2022)

El 'virus del camello' sigue azotando a Francia y hace temblar la final


Upamecano y Rabio fueron bajas ante Marruecos y Deschamps confirmó que Coman también está con fiebres




www.sport.es





El virus del camello

Les han pasado droja adulterada a los blues


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (15 Dic 2022)

El sueño de Ñordi Ébola al carrer


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2022)

*“El España-Corea fue de los mejores arbitrajes en mi vida”*

El trencilla egipcio, que reclama “dos penaltis” de Francia a Marruecos en Qatar: “La culpa en 2002 fue de los árbitros asistentes, no tuve nada que ver”


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Dic 2022)

lo que ta claro es que uno de los finalistas va a tomarnos más distancia en cuanto a estrellitas por las cabezonerías de 4 plastas que tienen la selección como si fuera de ellos y puntoooo


----------



## Charo afgana (15 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Camellos?

Un par de cabras y un saco de trigo y es tuya, amego.

Barato, amego.


----------



## Nico (15 Dic 2022)

Tema para informarse, disfrutar o presentar quejas:






Deportes - Informe desde el Antiguo imperio: La alocada pasión de los forofos argentinos


Muchos se sorprenden de la enorme pasión que ponen los forofos argentinos en el acompañamiento de su equipo. Posiblemente se deba a que no tienen nada más que festejar cuando la inflación y los políticos corruptos son la realidad del día a día, pero lo cierto es que la pasión que demuestran...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (15 Dic 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> El sueño de Ñordi Ébola al carrer



el tipo, como es imbecil, dice lo primero que se le ocurre, pero digo yo que, a un racista, le joderá mas que esté francia en la final que argentina.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (15 Dic 2022)

No quiero que empiece la liga . No hay nada como un mundial


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Dic 2022)

Hambretino HIJODEPVTA 









El duro ataque de un periodista argentino a España y los españoles por el arbitraje de Mateu Lahoz - MarcaTV


El locutor argentino Alejandro Fantino, muy molesto con el arbitraje del español Antonio Mateu Lahoz en el Argentina vs Holanda del Mundial, se desató sin freno contra España y los españoles: "Ladrones, hijos de puta...".




videos.marca.com


----------



## Topollillo (15 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Hambretino HIJODEPVTA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojalá los Mamadous les metan 15, a los Mamadous 1.90 mazados con instinto tribal no se van a poner gallitos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (15 Dic 2022)

Los madridistas y 4 argentinos zurdos no lograrán romper la gran amistad entre los pueblos españoles y argentinos pueblos hermanos . La gran mayoría de España va con la argentina.


----------



## Topollillo (15 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los madridistas y 4 argentinos zurdos no lograrán romper la gran amistad entre los pueblos españoles y argentinos pueblos hermanos . La gran mayoría de España va con la argentina.



amistad dice , quiero ver el domingo llorar a esos cabrones narigudos boludos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Yo creo que Ansu, ya dijo que fue el ultimo en entrar y vale que jugo poco pero Sarabia en 5 min hizo más que el
> 
> No creo que sea Eric Garcia porque lo de Rodri señala a los tres centrales en el banquillo por igual



Ansu es al que señalan todos pero a Carvajal lo fulminó el último día y de los que no han jugado Guillamón yo creo que se ha dado cuenta de que no es nivel selección.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Seguimos sin entender que no se van a integrar jamás, y cada vez son más.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *“El España-Corea fue de los mejores arbitrajes en mi vida”*
> 
> El trencilla egipcio, que reclama “dos penaltis” de Francia a Marruecos en Qatar: “La culpa en 2002 fue de los árbitros asistentes, no tuve nada que ver”



Qué hijodeputa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> el tipo, como es imbecil, dice lo primero que se le ocurre, pero digo yo que, a un racista, le joderá mas que esté francia en la final que argentina.



Este dirá lo que haga falta mientras eso le siga llenando los bolsillos. Él vive alejado de todo eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Siii mucha gente lo esta comentando, quieren que pierda la final los dos: Argentina y Francia. Lo que nadie queria q llegaran a la final, se ha dado, lo que hace los petrodolar de Qatar tmb



Qué curioso, la final es la que querían la FIFA y Qatar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo no estoy viendo en este mundial que los arbitrajes hayan sido decisivos en ningún partido. Un tanto parciales sí, sobre todo la primera parte del Marruecos-España pitada por un argentino, curiosamente. Pero no nos llegó a joder hasta el punto de decidir el resultado. En otros partidos y otros arbitrajes, lo mismo, cierta parcialidad en las faltas y las tarjetas, pero nada más. A Croacia tambien le han favorecido, contra Brasil por ejemplo, pero ya digo, no de forma descarada.



Mírate los partidos de Hambretina. Ha sido vergonzoso.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> el tipo, como es imbecil, dice lo primero que se le ocurre, pero digo yo que, a un racista, le joderá mas que esté francia en la final que argentina.



el boludo de ebola dijo eso cuando seguramente Argentina ya se había clasificado para la final, y quería que fuera contra Marruecos, pero sí, como es tan boludo él asocia Francia = blancos = kk


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2022)

*El duelo final*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2022)

*Kolo Muani sabe controlar su euforia*


----------



## Oteador (15 Dic 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> El sueño de Ñordi Ébola al carrer



Bueno, era su segunda opción
Peronistas contra negros


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (15 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *“El España-Corea fue de los mejores arbitrajes en mi vida”*
> 
> El trencilla egipcio, que reclama “dos penaltis” de Francia a Marruecos en Qatar: “La culpa en 2002 fue de los árbitros asistentes, no tuve nada que ver”



en esa foto le está cantando: sal del armario, helguera sal del armario…
mientras helguera le grita: QUE SOLO SON UNAS PAJILLAS, PERO SIN MARICONADAS


----------



## anonymous375298 (15 Dic 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> El sueño de Ñordi Ébola al carrer



Vaya personaje más tonto el tío ese.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (15 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> ¿Quién sospecháis que es el jugador que Luis Enrique no volvería a llevar y por qué?



Algún defensa, aunque en realidad son muchos los que no deberían ir nunca más a la selección.


----------



## eltonelero (15 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> ¿Quién sospecháis que es el jugador que Luis Enrique no volvería a llevar y por qué?



Pues piensa mal y acertarás. Alguno de los que fuera mas efectivo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Dic 2022)

Bueno, pues nosotros hemos hecho nuestro mondiarl de "La Idea" y "El Futuro"

Volveremos 

A ver si "La idea" y "El Futuro" ya están listos pa el siguiente o k ase


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Dic 2022)

Espero al menos clasificarnos pa el siguiente


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Dic 2022)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> ¿Quién sospecháis que es el jugador que Luis Enrique no volvería a llevar y por qué?



Los luis enricólogos dicen que es Eric García


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (15 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



¿porque salen todos los españoles sudando? ¡Si no corren!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2022)

Qué huevos tienen...









¡Protesta oficial de Marruecos!


La Federación anunció una reclamación contra la FIFA por el arbitraje del mexicano Ramos en la semifinal ante Francia. Piden un penalti de Theo a Bouffal.




as.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2022)

“Vendí mi coche, renuncié a mi trabajo, me peleé con mi novia... ¿Sabes lo pelado que vuelvo a Argentina?”


Este argentino fue entrevistado por TyC Sports en directo y contó haber vendido su coche, dejado su trabajo y haberse peleado con su novia por ir a Qatar.




as.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Los luis enricólogos dicen que es Eric García



No creo. Lo ha llevado mucho tiempo, no le puede haber sorprendido para mal. Tiene que ser alguno que no estuviera en la euro y que no haya jugado o que se lo haya pulido: Ansu, Carvajal o Guillamon


----------



## yimi (15 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El duelo final*


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué huevos tienen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya hijos de puta, despues del atraco que nos hizo el argentino de mierda cuando jugamos contra ellos tienen el cuajo de hablar de arbitrajes, si no es por ese arbitraje estarian eliminados en octavos, MOROMIERDAS


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (15 Dic 2022)

Argentina - Francia la final, y Argentina gana. 
Luego de que no está amañado xd


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No creo. Lo ha llevado mucho tiempo, no le puede haber sorprendido para mal. Tiene que ser alguno que no estuviera en la euro y que no haya jugado o que se lo haya pulido: Ansu, Carvajal o Guillamon



tiene ustez estudios que le avalen para interpretar a LE ?
y entonces ?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> tiene ustez estudios que le avalen para interpretar a LE ?
> y entonces ?



Doctorado cum fraude en luisenriquismo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Dic 2022)

Hubo un amistoso Cádiz VS wolves..y estaban negredo y costa jugando...que tiempos...donde decían que no teníamos DELANTEROS


----------



## tz96 (15 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Kolo Muani sabe controlar su euforia*



sigue siendo negro


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 Dic 2022)

Queda todavía el Croacia-Moromierdalandia del sábado para la clasificación del tercero. 

Sospecho que le van a regalar ese partido a los moromierdas. Así ardan.


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2022)

Le toco la loteria de arbitrar la final a un polaco 









Mundial de Qatar 2022, en directo | Noticias y última hora de la final de la Copa del Mundo hoy en vivo | Marca


Estas han sido las noticias más destacadas del Mundial de Qatar 2022 de hoy, 15 de diciembre de 2022: - Hinchas argentinos reclaman a la AFA entradas




www.marca.com





*Szymon Marciniak, designado árbitro de la final del Mundial de Qatar 2022*

La *FIFA* ha querido que el árbitro polaco de 41 años será el encargado de impartir justicia en la final del próximo domingo a las 16:00 horas entre *Argentina y Francia*. El colegiado *ya arbitró a la selección albiceleste en el partido de octavos de final que terminaron ganando por 2-1*.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



sería una especie de Croacia, en cuanto al rendimiento


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



dejad a los moritos que camelen


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Le toco la loteria de arbitrar la final a un polaco
> 
> *Szymon Marciniak, designado árbitro de la final del Mundial de Qatar 2022*



Nos lo merecíamos

Saludos! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Charo afgana (15 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



El Barak ese es subnormal,

es un periodista mexicano de origen judío,
antiespañol a muerte, en todos sus vídeos,

en ese mismo no considera a los hermanos Hernández de origen español  

dice el tararatararabuelo.


----------



## Charo afgana (15 Dic 2022)

El Kun insultando porque otros youtubers no van con Argentina,

esta gente es idiota, no tienen justificación.


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Dic 2022)

Digan lo que digan adoro a los argentos porque pasan de lo politicamente correcto.


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Jvsl36 (15 Dic 2022)

Lo que se dice con la boca hay que aguantarla con el pecho.Los moros con los argentinos cero drama,con ud y Francia hacen los que le sale de la polla.


----------



## Zarpa (15 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No creo. Lo ha llevado mucho tiempo, no le puede haber sorprendido para mal. Tiene que ser alguno que no estuviera en la euro y que no haya jugado o que se lo haya pulido: Ansu, Carvajal o Guillamon



Balde por Gayá, además es de Mendes...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## eltonelero (16 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El Kun insultando porque otros youtubers no van con Argentina,
> 
> esta gente es idiota, no tienen justificación.



A estas alturas incluso si hubiera llegado Marruecos, los hubiera preferido a ellos levantando la copa antes que a los hambrentinos.


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Lo que se dice con la boca hay que aguantarla con el pecho.Los moros con los argentinos cero drama,con ud y Francia hacen los que le sale de la polla.



Escribe bien, subnormal,

no se entiende lo que quieres decir.


----------



## Sir Connor (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Jvsl36 (16 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Escribe bien, subnormal,
> 
> no se entiende lo que quieres decir.



Y por que tengo adaptarme a tu lexico,Manolo hijo de mil puta


----------



## Glokta (16 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ansu es al que señalan todos pero a Carvajal lo fulminó el último día y de los que no han jugado Guillamón yo creo que se ha dado cuenta de que no es nivel selección.



Carvajal lo mismo que Azpilicueta, probo 3 laterales y ninguno le ha convencido. Llorente porque estaba fresco de piernas pero el partido contra Marruecos le bailaba el 8 y en ataque parecía un pato mareado

Carvajal es una pena, se le ha pasado el arroz con la selección. Cuando estaba en su momento top nos teníamos que tragar a Juanfran


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Carvajal lo mismo que Azpilicueta, probo 3 laterales y ninguno le ha convencido. Llorente porque estaba fresco de piernas pero el partido contra Marruecos le bailaba el 8 y en ataque parecía un pato mareado
> 
> Carvajal es una pena, se le ha pasado el arroz con la selección. Cuando estaba en su momento top nos teníamos que tragar a Juanfran



Marcos Llorente en casa....


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (16 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No creo. Lo ha llevado mucho tiempo, no le puede haber sorprendido para mal. Tiene que ser alguno que no estuviera en la euro y que no haya jugado o que se lo haya pulido: Ansu, Carvajal o Guillamon



A lo mejor se refiere a Gavi, por que no le hizo caso y corría. Por eso lo quitó.


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (16 Dic 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Yo creo que con los madridistas no hay más que hablar.
> 
> Para ellos Cristiano Ronaldo ha hecho un gran Mundial, no como Messi que no hace nada, y a ver si Mbappe, ese futbolista del Real Madrid, levanta la Copa el domingo.
> 
> No están en la realidad.



Con mandriles es imposible. No son futboleros, son soldados de la secta blanca y cuando participan en una discusión siempre lo hacen repitiendo el guión que le marcan sus líderes en RRSS, que se trata básicamente de un conjunto de falacias y sofismas para girar la tortilla y no dar el brazo a torcer, opinión propia CERO.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Lo llegaste a hacer o te enteraste de alguien?
> 
> La verdad que en casi todos los deportes se pueden hacer arbitrajes sutiles parciales: rugby, balonmano, estos 2...
> 
> Aunque luego está lo del Barsa-UEFA-Unicef_Guardiola o lo de Argentina en este mundial, que ya excede todo lo sutil.



No, estuve no mucho tiempo y pitaba a niños, que sus partidos son muy diferentes a los de los adultos, pero sí me di cuenta de que se pueden hacer trampas e incluso poner a la gente dónde tú quieres si lo haces bien, sin que se note.

Perdona porqué ayer no te respondí, pero lo intenté, como posteo desde mi trabajo (autónomo), a veces tengo mucho tiempo y otras veces no, trabajar depende del día, pero estar estoy muchas horas ... por suerte ayer tuve trabajo y dejé el post a medias.

Pues nada, si me preguntas si hice trampas alguna vez, sí, pero te cuento, fue un partido de baloncesto en que un equipo de niños, el local, eran todos de la edad máxima de esa categoría y el visitante eran más pequeños (aunque eran buenos, pero el tamaño es decisivo en niños). Pues nada, a los grandullones, por su entrenador (que no era entrenador, era delegao ... el que haya jugado federado a baloncesto sabrá de qué le hablo), se les ocurrió que era un buen día para llegar a 100 puntos y practicaron una defensa press, a mi gusto, e incluso para los padres de los abusones, violenta. La verdad es que se me inflaron los cojones y les pité todo contacto (algunos contactos, aunque el niño caiga al suelo y se ponga a llorar no son falta), y les corté la tontería. Quiero remarcarte que aunque un niño caiga porque otro es más grande no tiene porque ser falta. Pero bueno, fue por un bien superior o eso quiero o quise creer.

De trampas no me enteré de nadie, pero sí me dijeron en algún club o colegio al que iba a pitar, de algún árbitro que era más casero (supongo que lo haría para no tener problemas). Yo tenía buena relación con todo el mundo porque no tenía problema en hablar en los partidos, y dejaba a los delegados de los equipos que no tenían entrenador (antes había poca gente con carnet), que se levantaran e hicieran de "entrenador". Incluso un día, éste sí era entrenador, que me equivoqué pitando no sé qué, me di cuenta un par de segundos después, lo que pasa es que luego pité algo parecido (esa vez creo que tenía razón pero claro, no teníamos VAR ....) y me dijeron que estaba compensando, y nada, fui al banquillo y le dije al tío que yo no compensaba, que si me equivocaba me equivocaba y al final cuando la gente es educada, no pasa nada, pero ese día tuve una discusión larga, lo que pasa que el tío me agradeció el no pitarle técnica o expulsarle. Yo tenía por norma no pitar técnica si no veía que fuera un mal ejemplo con los jugadores, y eso la gente lo agradecía, porque había muchos que eran inflexibles.

De todas maneras, trabajar de árbitro no es fácil (en baloncesto es más fácil), y más cuando empiezas. El primer partido que arbitré fueron niños muy pequeños, y los primero minutos pité demasiado, por suerte oí un padre (supongo que todos lo pensarían), que me dijo con retintín que los niños no eran profesionales y alguna cosa más. A partir de ahí cambié el chip, tuve suerte porque me di cuenta muy rápido, y la cosa me fue como la seda. También conocía de vista a uno de los entrenadores y le dije que era mi primer partido y ya me avisó que más que árbitro, tenía que poner orden y si podía ser, si pitaba algo que se lo explicase. Al final ya te digo, tuve suerte, y me acerqué al grupo de padres para contarles que era mi primer partido y que me fue bien que me dijeran eso, como habían jugado a baloncesto años antes lo entendieron y tal, hicieron algunas bromas y hasta me invitaron al café que me tomé luego en el bar del pabellón.

Tengo algunas batallitas buenas de árbitro ... pero estuve poco tiempo. Un día en infantil, creo recordar, se quedó la pelota pegada entre el aro y el tablero, ese día había algo de gente (la que puede haber en un partido de niños, no es que hubiera público), y como no llego a metro ochenta empezaron a hacerse los típicos chistes de que si me dieran una escalera y tal, que si enano ... hasta que me acerqué al aro, a pies parados, salté y cogí la pelota (yo hice salto de altura hasta los 16 porque saltaba un huevo), les dediqué el salto a lo torero y hasta me aplaudieron algunos. 

De lo malo ni me acuerdo, hacía deporte, conocía gente, veía baloncesto de formación, que a mí aún me gusta, y además me pagaban, una miseria, pero me pagaban ...


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Vill-Vacunas (16 Dic 2022)

Adidas ya está preparando los escudos actualizados


----------



## Suprimo (16 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que me pasé a Acliclas


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No, estuve no mucho tiempo y pitaba a niños, que sus partidos son muy diferentes a los de los adultos, pero sí me di cuenta de que se pueden hacer trampas e incluso poner a la gente dónde tú quieres si lo haces bien, sin que se note.
> 
> Perdona porqué ayer no te respondí, pero lo intenté, como posteo desde mi trabajo (autónomo), a veces tengo mucho tiempo y otras veces no, trabajar depende del día, pero estar estoy muchas horas ... por suerte ayer tuve trabajo y dejé el post a medias.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## naburiano (16 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No te enciendas, són opiniones exclusivamente furmboleras.



Lo que ha dicho es un hecho objetivo, con otra sede, Marruecos no habría llegado a semifinales, y lo sabes.


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Y por que tengo adaptarme a tu lexico,Manolo hijo de mil puta



No es por el léxico, subnormal,

es que no se entiende que cojones quieres decir,

una cosa es ser argentino y tener jerga de allí,

y otra parecer un puto simio escribiendo incoherencias.


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2022)

*Cortos de mente de turno*


----------



## artemis (16 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No, estuve no mucho tiempo y pitaba a niños, que sus partidos son muy diferentes a los de los adultos, pero sí me di cuenta de que se pueden hacer trampas e incluso poner a la gente dónde tú quieres si lo haces bien, sin que se note.
> 
> Perdona porqué ayer no te respondí, pero lo intenté, como posteo desde mi trabajo (autónomo), a veces tengo mucho tiempo y otras veces no, trabajar depende del día, pero estar estoy muchas horas ... por suerte ayer tuve trabajo y dejé el post a medias.
> 
> ...



joder jopvta... hoy estas ocioso, sabes quien se va a leer tu ladrillo ¿no?


----------



## Suprimo (16 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> joder jopvta... hoy estas ocioso, sabes quien se va a leer tu ladrillo ¿no?



¿Alguien escolarizado y que sepa leer?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> joder jopvta... hoy estas ocioso, sabes quien se va a leer tu ladrillo ¿no?



Sí, hoy estoy tranquilo.

A ver si mañana pierden los amegos y que quedo tranquilo del todo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Y por que tengo adaptarme a tu lexico,Manolo hijo de mil puta



Bueno, más que nada, porque si eres hambrentino pero te gusta escribir en *FLOROS *españoles, puede que no se te entienda a veces, o no con la claridad deseada. Por ejemplo, este post que has puesto, ya sin entrar en ortografía, que no es tu fuerte, el insulto hubiera quedado mejor así :

*PACO *hijo de mil putas.

O hijo de mil reputas que, aunque se estila más por allí, aquí también lo entendemos.


----------



## Miss Andorra (16 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



Se forrarian mas si pusieran el "que Miras bobo" en la parte de atras.


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2022)

*Hay caso Benzema*

Según L’Équipe, la relación entre Deschamps y el jugador del Real Madrid no es la mejor. El delantero todavía no ha confirmado su presencia en la final.


----------



## The Replicant (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2022)

*¿Qué es peor, ir con Messi que arruinó al Barcelona o con Mbapeé que le ahorró al Madrid 400 millones?*


----------



## Oteador (16 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Digan lo que digan adoro a los argentos porque pasan de lo politicamente correcto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1293702
> 
> ...



No es que pasen, es que tienen barra libre. Tú te imaginas a Pablo Iglesias poniendo un tuit sobre esto? No. Más bien lo haría si lo hace alguien de España o trumpista


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Dic 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> No es que pasen, es que tienen barra libre. Tú te imaginas a Pablo Iglesias poniendo un tuit sobre esto? No. Más bien lo haría si lo hace alguien de España o trumpista



Si en España se dicen las burradas que dicen en los programas deportivos de Argentina,

ya habría sanciones y estarían cancelados,

los panchos tienen barra libre al igual que los negros, moros y gitanos,

un simple youtuber español dice algo de los panchos y es "funado",
pero al revés es el día a día,
solo hay que darse una vuelta por las RRSS,

todavía se hacen chistes en la TV de México y Argentina sobre los gallegos,
que son los de leperos pero con los españoles de protagonistas como si fueran retrasados.
(Si fuera al revés sería "racismo")

Pero todavía hay idiotas que se tragan el cuento de "nuestros hermanos".


----------



## artemis (16 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Alguien escolarizado y que sepa leer?



entonces tu ere otro que no lo va a leer... yo podría, a diferencia de ti, pero no me apetece.... seguro que termina llorando friday en su escrito


----------



## filets (16 Dic 2022)

Hambrentinos rodean la embajada exigiendo entradas gratis para la final del mundial

Corrijo: Quieren tickets a precios oficiales porque en reventa te revientan. Y segun algunos en ese hotel donde hay parte de la AFA se vendieron tickets.
Muy difícil que paguen 5mil dólares los argentinos, eso vale una casa en Argentina, puros muertos de hambre


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hambrentinos rodean la embajada exigiendo entradas gratis para la final del mundial
> 
> Corrijo: Quieren tickets a precios oficiales porque en reventa te revientan. Y segun algunos en ese hotel donde hay parte de la AFA se vendieron tickets.
> Muy difícil que paguen 5mil dólares los argentinos, eso vale una casa en Argentina, puros muertos de hambre



MELAFO

Pero que no hable mucho.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (16 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Si en España se dicen las burradas que dicen en los programas deportivos de Argentina,
> 
> ya habría sanciones y estarían cancelados,
> 
> ...



pero que es pancho? messi es pancho? messi podría decir algo racista y no seria funado dices
y el otro tipo que dice que con 5000 dólares se compra una casa en argentina jajaja

que desvirtuado tienen el concepto de los paises de Sudamérica en España
en Argentina, Chile y Uruguay la cultura de la cancelación, feminismo y progresismo es igual o peor que Europa

aquí en Chile llegó un millón y medio de negros y mulatos caribeños en menos de 5 años (haitianos, venezolanos, colombianos y todos los ano en general)
si yo miro feo a un venezolano mínimo me llevo mil insultos y 10 puñaladas si anda de mal día

así que eso de que tenemos vía libre na nai
en peru, colombia y ecuador podría ser porque son la misma mierda


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (16 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



O sea que si gana vende más camisetas…qué tristeza da la gente…


Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Con mandriles es imposible. No son futboleros, son soldados de la secta blanca y cuando participan en una discusión siempre lo hacen repitiendo el guión que le marcan sus líderes en RRSS, que se trata básicamente de un conjunto de falacias y sofismas para girar la tortilla y no dar el brazo a torcer, opinión propia CERO.



No como los del barsa o de otros equipos, que nada que ver…


Jvsl36 dijo:


> Lo que se dice con la boca hay que aguantarla con el pecho.Los moros con los argentinos cero drama,con ud y Francia hacen los que le sale de la polla.



Cerrá el orto que tenés por boca forro hijo de la reputa que te remil parió.

¿Ves como vos a mi sí me entendés, sorete?


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Cortos de mente de turno*



¿Pero tú con quien vas?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> joder jopvta... hoy estas ocioso, sabes quien se va a leer tu ladrillo ¿no?



Pues es muy interesante y demuestra que un árbitro si quiere puede condicionar mucho un partido


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¿Qué es peor, ir con Messi que arruinó al Barcelona o con Mbapeé que le ahorró al Madrid 400 millones?*



Y siguen comiéndole la polla. El otro día el imbécil salía diciendo que estos jugadores no están aquí por la plata. A ver si va a ser que ya estáis forrados hijosdelagranputa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hambrentinos rodean la embajada exigiendo entradas gratis para la final del mundial
> 
> Corrijo: Quieren tickets a precios oficiales porque en reventa te revientan. Y segun algunos en ese hotel donde hay parte de la AFA se vendieron tickets.
> Muy difícil que paguen 5mil dólares los argentinos, eso vale una casa en Argentina, puros muertos de hambre



Si los hombres hambretinos son insoportables lo de las hambretinas ya es otro nivel.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (16 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y siguen comiéndole la polla. El otro día el imbécil salía diciendo que estos jugadores no están aquí por la plata. A ver si va a ser que ya estáis forrados hijosdelagranputa.



Al Barcelona lo arruinó Bartomeu, no Messi. Y es mucho mejor ir con un culé, un colchonero, el que escupió al Madrí el pasado verano y con los que acusaron a Nadal de dopado, andevá.


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Dic 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> pero que es pancho? messi es pancho? messi podría decir algo racista y no seria funado dices
> y el otro tipo que dice que con 5000 dólares se compra una casa en argentina jajaja
> 
> que desvirtuado tienen el concepto de los paises de Sudamérica en España
> ...



Para el punto de vista de un europeo o estadounidense ser "latino" es ser una minoría,

se de sobra que no tiene nada que ver, que ser "latino" no es una raza,

no es lo mismo un argentino rubio con apellido alemán, un negro cubano como Luis Ortiz, o un indígena boliviano tipo Evo Morales,

mi punto de vista es de como lo ve el resto del mundo,
y SÍ tienen manga ancha en ese sentido.

* Ya se que el término correcto es "hispano".


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (16 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¿Qué es peor, ir con Messi que arruinó al Barcelona o con Mbapeé que le ahorró al Madrid 400 millones?*



Los merengolos pueden apoyar tranquilos al FairPlayFinancieroPaLosGilipollas Club de Fútbol, que mientras puedan meter mano en dinero negro nunca se arruinarán.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Dic 2022)

y por qué to los triunfitos de La Lija de El Trampas y La Farsa se comen un mojón en ermondial? 
qué tiene de diferente con La Lija?


----------



## Sergei Mamani (16 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Para el punto de vista de un europeo o estadounidense ser "latino" es ser una minoría,
> 
> se de sobra que no tiene nada que ver, que ser "latino" no es una raza,
> 
> ...



tu dijiste pancho, usas pancho como sinónimo de latino? yo pregunte que es un pancho, porque me suena a indígena tipo mexicano o peruano
yo como chileno me considero sudaca la verdad, messi es sudaca como yo pero si que hay muchos panchos en mi pais y en argentina

tal vez yo en USA y Europa tenga más via libre pero donde vivo (chile) no


pd: ojala que francia gane y deje a los narizones llorando otra vez


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (16 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Si en España se dicen las burradas que dicen en los programas deportivos de Argentina,
> 
> ya habría sanciones y estarían cancelados,
> 
> ...



Poco Chiringuito has visto.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (16 Dic 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> tu dijiste pancho, usas pancho como sinónimo de latino? yo pregunte que es un pancho, porque me suena a indígena tipo mexicano o peruano
> yo como chileno me considero sudaca la verdad, messi es sudaca como yo pero si que hay muchos panchos en mi pais y en argentina
> 
> tal vez yo en USA y Europa tenga más via libre pero donde vivo (chile) no
> ...



Pero si tienes apellido boliviano, 'chileno'. Aunque da igual, lo ves por TV. Lo único que tengo para agradeceros es haber mandado a casa a Casillas, Ramos y Xabi Alonso en 2014.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Pero si tienes apellido boliviano, 'chileno'. Aunque da igual, lo ves por TV. Lo único que tengo para agradeceros es haber mandado a casa a Casillas, Ramos y Xabi Alonso en 2010.



?que?


----------



## tz96 (16 Dic 2022)

¿como van los lloros por aqui?


----------



## Sergei Mamani (16 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Pero si tienes apellido boliviano, 'chileno'. Aunque da igual, lo ves por TV. Lo único que tengo para agradeceros es haber mandado a casa a Casillas, Ramos y Xabi Alonso en 2010.



obviamente no es mi apellido, CI <90 verdad?

messi merece un mundial pero los argentinos son tan idolatras que generan asco

voy con los negros franceses y el come travas mbappe


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (16 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Lo llegaste a hacer o te enteraste de alguien?
> 
> La verdad que en casi todos los deportes se pueden hacer arbitrajes sutiles parciales: rugby, balonmano, estos 2...
> 
> Aunque luego está lo del Barsa-UEFA-Unicef_Guardiola o lo de Argentina en este mundial, que ya excede todo lo sutil.



Lo que excede lo sutil es el ardor de ano que lleváis. Mucho berrear pero para el próximo mundial, todos a pelear la clasificación para llegar a la final y que un representante de la corrupta FIFA les entregue el mismo trofeo que 'roban' y 'compran'.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (16 Dic 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> obviamente no es mi apellido, CI >90 verdad?
> 
> messi merece un mundial pero los argentinos son tan idolatras que generan asco
> 
> voy con los negros franceses y el come travas mbappe



Lo que te generará asco es que tu vecino pueda llegar a tener tres mundiales y vas con los franceses porque te quedan lejos, jajajaja


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Dic 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> tu dijiste pancho, usas pancho como sinónimo de latino? yo pregunte que es un pancho, porque me suena a indígena tipo mexicano o peruano
> yo como chileno me considero sudaca la verdad, messi es sudaca como yo pero si que hay muchos panchos en mi pais y en argentina
> 
> tal vez yo en USA y Europa tenga más via libre pero donde vivo (chile) no
> ...



Si, pancho es "latino", da igual si es indígena o no,

lo mismo que "gallego" es español en Argentina, aunque el español sea andaluz o madrileño.

Lo de si es despectivo?
pues lo mismo que gachupín, sudaca, gringo, gabacho, bolita, tano, gallego, paki, moro, guiri, etc, etc
(gabacho en México se usa para llamar a un estadounidense, y en España es para llamar a un francés)

En todos lados ponen apodos a los extranjeros.

Pero solo es "racismo" o políticamente incorrecto cuando es usado por el "primer mundo",

lo de la incorrección política o que te funen realmente es algo del internet mainstream,

en la calle todo el mundo dice/habla como quiere.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (16 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Lo que te generará asco es que tu vecino pueda llegar a tener tres mundiales y vas con los franceses porque te quedan lejos, jajajaja



no son mis negros jajaja razón llevas


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Poco Chiringuito has visto.



En el chiringuito no llaman hijosdeputas a los españoles y lo sabes,

la imagen que da el chiringuito es de una panda de viejos soltando idioteces y sobreactuando,

por supuesto que no lo veo.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (16 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En el chiringuito no llaman hijosdeputas a los españoles y lo sabes,
> 
> la imagen que da el chiringuito es de una panda de viejos soltando idioteces y sobreactuando,
> 
> por supuesto que no lo veo.



No, sólo los han llamado salvajes. El argentino, impresentable, el Chiringuito tiene más experiencia sugiriendo insultos y tirando la piedra y escondiendo la mano.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (16 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ?que?



2014, perdón.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (16 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Si, pancho es "latino", da igual si es indígena o no,
> 
> lo mismo que "gallego" es español en Argentina, aunque el español sea andaluz o madrileño.
> 
> ...



ya, pero no te voy a decir moro seriamente hablando a ti como español que eres
por lo mismo si me dicen pancho atahualpa me molesta (si lo dicen en serio digo)

ya en plan de guasa esta permitido todo si o no gallego ?


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 Dic 2022)

¿El partido de mañana Croacia y Morolandia se puede ver por internet?. Me he enterado que no lo televisan en abierto. 
¿Sabéis de streamings para verlo?. 
Gracias.


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Dic 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> ya, pero no te voy a decir moro seriamente hablando a ti como español que eres
> por lo mismo si me dicen pancho atahualpa me molesta (si lo dicen en serio digo)
> 
> ya en plan de guasa esta permitido todo si o no gallego ?



Me llaman moro por ser español, es algo normal entre los panchos,
y la verdad, me la suda, se que todo parte de sus complejos de inferioridad,

solo veo hate desde Hispanoamérica hacia España en las redes sociales,
de manera extrema,
no es algo aislado,
da igual el tema, deporte, cine, doblajes, política, música, historia, idiomas, etc, etc,
está plagado de panchos jodiendo, están obsesionados con España,
(cada vez es más, está aumentando esa tendencia)

porque debería yo respetar a los panchos de manera generalizada?

Aún así la mayoría de los españoles son idiotas y siguen apoyando a los equipos hispanoamericanos como si fueran "hermanos",
aunque les caguen en la boca una y otra vez.

Además, pancho realmente no hace alusión a indígena, supongo que el origen fue por el grupo "Los Panchos".


----------



## cebollo (16 Dic 2022)

A ver, los argentinos son mayoritariamente blancos. Que desprecien a los demás Iberoamericanos por ser más mestizos y feos lo puedo entender. Y que desprecien a la selección francesa por tener muchos negros también lo puedo entender
Es un planteamiento racista pero creo que razonable y coherente.

Lo que no deben hacer, al mismo tiempo, es presentarse como el orgullo del Tercer Mundo, el estandarte de los indios oprimidos, la representación de la Sudamérica explotada, todo ese victimismo llorón y mejicano.

Que elijan el discurso de la Gestapo o el de Evo Morales. Pero que no salten de uno al otro en menos de un minuto.

Y si eligen el de la Gestapo, les apoyaré.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2022)

Busquets deja la Selección


El centrocampista ha anunciado en sus redes sociales que, tras quince años, se retira del combinado nacional.




as.com


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Busquets deja la Selección
> 
> 
> El centrocampista ha anunciado en sus redes sociales que, tras quince años, se retira del combinado nacional.
> ...



Ha tardado 4 años en hacerlo.


----------



## artemis (16 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues es muy interesante y demuestra que un árbitro si quiere puede condicionar mucho un partido



Eso ya lo sé yo sin el tocho de @Viernes_Negro4 no descarto que lo haya copiado de otro foro y os lo intenté colar como propio jajajajaja


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> 2014, perdón.



Bueno sampaoli se vio el partido de Holanda y copio el mismo 5 3 2 de vangaal porque delbosque iba a sacar a los mismos...
Y tuvo guasa que a una selección de enanos como la de chile que todos sus goles encajados en ese mundial fueron por balón aéreo .su central más alto media como Eric García..pero al marqués no se le ocurrió que colgasemos melones al área y teniendo a gente alta como ramos Javi Martínez.costa...etc.el marques debió dimitir


----------



## filets (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2022)

*Dos afectados más en Francia por el virus!*

Según RMC Sport, Konaté y Varane se han resfriado, aunque su presencia en la final no corre, de momento, peligro.


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Dic 2022)

Podríamos hacer una encuesta en el hilo.

*Fuera caretas: ¿Con quién vas en la final?*

tubiegah: Argentina


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Podríamos hacer una encuesta en el hilo.
> 
> *Fuera caretas: ¿Con quién vas en la final?*
> 
> tubiegah: Argentina



tubiegah: Argentina
Charo Afgana: Francia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Dos afectados más en Francia por el virus!*
> 
> Según RMC Sport, Konaté y Varane se han resfriado, aunque su presencia en la final no corre, de momento, peligro.



El virus del macaco?


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El virus del macaco?



Si  


*Un líder que no es Messi*

Desde que llegó al cargo de seleccionador, Lionel Scaloni ha dado con la tecla en todas sus decisiones. Impulsó al mejor Messi y ha alcanzado un título y otra final.


----------



## Sir Connor (16 Dic 2022)

*"El 100% del madridismo va con Francia en la final", afirma Edu Aguirre, periodista de 'El Chiringuito'.*
*Tomás Roncero le suplica a Mbappé, a quien en su día le puso la cruz por rechazar al Madrid, que se imponga en la final. "Si le quitas el Mundial a Messi, te perdono".*


----------



## artemis (16 Dic 2022)

Quiero que gane cualquiera menos hAmbrentina


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (16 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¿Qué es peor, ir con Messi que arruinó al Barcelona o con Mbapeé que le ahorró al Madrid 400 millones?*



Messi no arruino al Barça. Fue la puta directiva de Barto y CIA. Messi es una maquina de hacer dinero. El campo lleno de guiris solo para ver jugar a Messi, que después pasaban por la tienda y se llevaban de todo tipo de recuerdos. 

Y Messi se ha pasado casi toda su carrera profesional en el -Barça y ha dejado muchos grandes momentos y éxitos. Si gana el mundial sería la guinda a su carrera deportiva.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Dic 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> ya, pero no te voy a decir moro seriamente hablando a ti como español que eres
> por lo mismo si me dicen pancho atahualpa me molesta (si lo dicen en serio digo)
> 
> ya en plan de guasa esta permitido todo si o no gallego ?



Claro que sí Atahualpa.

Si ganáis te invitarás a unos corazones de virgen con salsa?



Charo afgana dijo:


> Para el punto de vista de un europeo o estadounidense ser "latino" es ser una minoría,
> 
> se de sobra que no tiene nada que ver, que ser "latino" no es una raza,
> 
> ...



A ver, el término *pancho *no les va mal, no son latinos porque no son del Lazio, y tampoco son hispanos, ya que sólo los portugueses y los españoles lo son.

Qué problema hay con pancho? Panchito no, algunos son altos.



artemis dijo:


> Eso ya lo sé yo sin el tocho de @Viernes_Negro4 no descarto que lo haya copiado de otro foro y os lo intenté colar como propio jajajajaja



Yo copiar??? Antes me hago del *pateti*.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2022)

Hoy doblete de Rafa mir .


----------



## Avioncito (16 Dic 2022)

Putos Camellos que ahora dan virus.

Hemos pasado del pangolin al camello, que va despacio.

Tio, te tienen que pitar 4-5 penaltys a favor y que se contagien los rivales para poder ganar un Mundial???


----------



## Avioncito (16 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Podríamos hacer una encuesta en el hilo.
> 
> *Fuera caretas: ¿Con quién vas en la final?*
> 
> tubiegah: Argentina



Poned "encuesta" porfa (Será cuesta arriba, si fuese cuesta abajo, seria "embajada"


----------



## cepeda33 (16 Dic 2022)

Prefiero que gane Francia.

Siempre he ido con Argentina, pero esta seleccion da asco por lo chulos y engreidos que son.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Igual que sacar el balón desde el portero que ya hemos visto que nos presionan y algún gol tonto nos han marcado.



Esto es como lo de la moda actual de jugar con el 4-3-3. Que parece que haya que jugar con tres atacantes por decreto ley, como si por ello un equipo vaya a ser necesariamente mas ofensivo.

Pues en el caso de sacar el balon jugado, tres cuartos de lo mismo. Cuando el saque de porteria de toda la vida, es una de las jugadas que mas ocasiones de peligro suelen crear en favor del equipo que saca en largo. Lo que pasa es que claro, hay que tener jugadores que sepan disputar el balon de cabeza una vez puesto en juego, y otra cosa que en el futbol actual tiende cada vez mas a escasear, porteros que sepan sacar en largo.

Tanta obsesion con porteros que sepan jugar el balon con los pies, olvidando que lo verdaderamente importante no es que lo sepan jugar en corto, sino que lo sepan jugar en largo.

Y estoy recordando a un verdadero maestro en este sentido, Paco Buyo, y aquellos saques en largo que hacia que eran casi pases de gol para sorprender al rival al contragolpe.


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Esto es como lo de la moda actual de jugar con el 4-3-3. Que parece que haya que jugar con tres atacantes por decreto ley, como si por ello un equipo vaya a ser necesariamente mas ofensivo.
> 
> Pues en el caso de sacar el balon jugado, tres cuartos de lo mismo. Cuando el saque de porteria de toda la vida, es una de las jugadas que mas ocasiones de peligro suelen crear en favor del equipo que saca en largo. Lo que pasa es que claro, hay que tener jugadores que sepan disputar el balon de cabeza una vez puesto en juego, y otra cosa que en el futbol actual tiende cada vez mas a escasear, porteros que sepan sacar en largo.
> 
> ...



Pepe Reina era especialista en dar pases largos,

muchas eran asistencias de gol.









Y el mejor asistente es...¡Pepe Reina! - La Media Inglesa


El español saltó a las primeras páginas de las secciones deportivas por una asistencia de gol directa contra el Fulham en noviembre de 2008 cuando su pase dejo Fernando Torres solo para batir a su colega rival. Reina duplicó su número de asistencias la temporada siguiente con pases en largo...




lamediainglesa.com


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Dic 2022)

@barullo, cúrrate la encuesta, onvre, y botamos todos


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (16 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Si, pancho es "latino", da igual si es indígena o no,
> 
> lo mismo que "gallego" es español en Argentina, aunque el español sea andaluz o madrileño.
> 
> ...



Realmente tiene un punto despectivo lo de "pancho", pero en plan cariñoso. Se llaman cosas infinitamente peores entre ellos. Como no soy una persona racista, no veo la necesidad de cortarme de llamarle pancho al pancho o negro al negro si tengo confianza, y que el negro me llame blanco o el albino me llame moreno. Es decir: no siento que por ser blanco y español tenga que "proteger", desde una posición de superioridad, a esos pobres indios tontos de mi forma de hablar habitual. Por suerte, creo que en España ese punto "brutote" pero noble es algo mayoritario, y al final la mayoría de los panchos acaban entendiendo que no lo hacemos con mala intención o racismo, sino para reconocer al otro como un igual con el que puedes compartir coñitas.

Es una postura desarrollada entre mulatos y tiraflechas en su territorio, que me costó algún roce pero también me trajo amistades para toda la vida con gente que merece la pena.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Messi no arruino al Barça. Fue la puta directiva de Barto y CIA. Messi es una maquina de hacer dinero. El campo lleno de guiris solo para ver jugar a Messi, que después pasaban por la tienda y se llevaban de todo tipo de recuerdos.
> 
> Y Messi se ha pasado casi toda su carrera profesional en el -Barça y ha dejado muchos grandes momentos y éxitos. Si gana el mundial sería la guinda a su carrera deportiva.



Y Griñán es un pobre hombre que no ha robado a manos llenas, solo ha repartido entre los suyos.


----------



## el ruinas II (16 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Hoy doblete de Rafa mir .



deja de dar el coñazo con rafa mir, la temporada pasada hubo 8 jugadores españoles que marcaron mas o igual de goles que ese petardo

Aspas 17
de Tomas 17
juanmi 16
joselu 14
morales 13
molina 10
borja iglesias 10 
marco asensio 10
rafa-petardo-mir 10


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Dic 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Realmente tiene un punto despectivo lo de "pancho", pero en plan cariñoso. Se llaman cosas infinitamente peores entre ellos. Como no soy una persona racista, no veo la necesidad de cortarme de llamarle pancho al pancho o negro al negro si tengo confianza, y que el negro me llame blanco o el albino me llame moreno. Es decir: no siento que por ser blanco y español tenga que "proteger", desde una posición de superioridad, a esos pobres indios tontos de mi forma de hablar habitual. Por suerte, creo que en España ese punto "brutote" pero noble es algo mayoritario, y al final la mayoría de los panchos acaban entendiendo que no lo hacemos con mala intención o racismo, sino para reconocer al otro como un igual con el que puedes compartir coñitas.
> 
> Es una postura desarrollada entre mulatos y tiraflechas en su territorio, que me costó algún roce pero también me trajo amistades para toda la vida con gente que merece la pena.



Ellos nos llaman mil cosas peores y no hay tanto drama,

no tardará en aparecer un "Latin Lives Matter",

está al caer, por ahí van los tiros.


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

*Hasta cinco bajas en el entrenamiento de Francia a dos días de la final ante Argentina*
Hay tres nuevos contagios por el virus y dos jugadores con leves molestias,


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (16 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> A ver, los argentinos son mayoritariamente blancos. Que desprecien a los demás Iberoamericanos por ser más mestizos y feos lo puedo entender. Y que desprecien a la selección francesa por tener muchos negros también lo puedo entender
> Es un planteamiento racista pero creo que razonable y coherente.
> 
> Lo que no deben hacer, al mismo tiempo, es presentarse como el orgullo del Tercer Mundo, el estandarte de los indios oprimidos, la representación de la Sudamérica explotada, todo ese victimismo llorón y mejicano.
> ...





cebollo dijo:


> A ver, los argentinos son mayoritariamente blancos. Que desprecien a los demás Iberoamericanos por ser más mestizos y feos lo puedo entender. Y que desprecien a la selección francesa por tener muchos negros también lo puedo entender
> Es un planteamiento racista pero creo que razonable y coherente.
> 
> Lo que no deben hacer, al mismo tiempo, es presentarse como el orgullo del Tercer Mundo, el estandarte de los indios oprimidos, la representación de la Sudamérica explotada, todo ese victimismo llorón y mejicano.
> ...



La Gestapo te confiscaba las bragas y te subía a un tren, etniano.


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Prefiero que gane Francia.
> 
> Siempre he ido con Argentina, pero esta seleccion da asco por lo chulos y engreidos que son.



El domingo ganará Argentina sí o sí. Se le ha ido dando absolutamente todo, al contrario que otras veces.


----------



## Madrid (16 Dic 2022)

Grande Coto!!


----------



## Sergei Mamani (16 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Claro que sí Atahualpa.
> 
> Si ganáis te invitarás a unos corazones de virgen con salsa



bueno en mi caso mejor dime Lautaro como el que se follo a los españoles
muy parecido a lo que le hacen los moros a los españolitos actuales

curioso que los gallegos hayan pasado de grandes conquistadores a tener que soportar que negros, moros y panchos les pasen la polla por la cara y no hagan nada 
encima el 60% calvos
gracias a dios mis por genes asiáticos


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2022)

*"¿Si voy con Francia? Por supuesto"*

El presidente del PSG, en una entrevista con RMC Sport, confesó que apoyará a Francia en la final del domingo al ser dueño de un club francés.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> deja de dar el coñazo con rafa mir, la temporada pasada hubo 8 jugadores españoles que marcaron mas o igual de goles que ese petardo
> 
> Aspas 17
> de Tomas 17
> ...



si pero TAMBIEN ahi tenemos a GIROUD que es un AUNTENTICO tronco cono,,pero sirve para estobar...y romper autobuses.. menos Joselu toodos los de esa lista con canijos


----------



## Nebulosas (16 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El domingo ganará Argentina sí o sí. Se le ha ido dando absolutamente todo, al contrario que otras veces.




y POR QUÉ?Cuál sería el motivo?

No mientan, les da odio que Argentina pudiera ganar este mundial, no?

Basta ya! Hay que aceptar lo que suceda!

Que pasa si gana Francia? Tambien comprado el mundial?


----------



## feministaliberal (16 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El domingo ganará Argentina sí o sí. Se le ha ido dando absolutamente todo, al contrario que otras veces.



Está pactadísimo, que casualidad que hayan llegado los dos cataríes


----------



## feministaliberal (16 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> y POR QUÉ?Cuál sería el motivo?
> 
> No mientan, les da odio que Argentina pudiera ganar este mundial, no?
> 
> ...



Llegados a este punto en el que vais a ser igual de pesados si ganáis que si perdéis, pues me la pela la verdad


----------



## lamamadelamama (16 Dic 2022)

ramenez la coupe à la maison, VAMOS FOLLATRAVELOS


----------



## lamamadelamama (16 Dic 2022)

si Francia gana el follatravelos va a tener dos mundiales con 23 y es el primer jugador de la historia que podría igualar a Pelé


----------



## Nebulosas (16 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Llegados a este punto en el que vais a ser igual de pesados si ganáis que si perdéis, pues me la pela la verdad




Entonces, lo mejor es cerrar el culo!!!

Cementerio de canelones!


----------



## theelf (16 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hambrentinos rodean la embajada exigiendo entradas gratis para la final del mundial
> 
> Corrijo: Quieren tickets a precios oficiales porque en reventa te revientan. Y segun algunos en ese hotel donde hay parte de la AFA se vendieron tickets.
> Muy difícil que paguen 5mil dólares los argentinos, eso vale una casa en Argentina, puros muertos de hambre



5mil una casa dice el boludo....


----------



## feministaliberal (16 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Entonces, lo mejor es cerrar el culo!!!
> 
> Cementerio de canelones!



Lo que me da rabia es que si tendríais motivos para decir que el enano es el goat, porque hasta ahora lo que ha hecho es regatear al almería


----------



## Nebulosas (16 Dic 2022)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> si Francia gana el follatravelos va a tener dos mundiales con 23 y es el primer jugador de la historia que podría igualar a Pelé




pele? el negro que se coje(folla) a todos los meninos?

Te felicito!! el negro pele se paso toda la vida haciendo eso y uds, todos felices y alabandolo!


----------



## lamamadelamama (16 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> pele? el negro que se coje(folla) a todos los meninos?
> 
> Te felicito!! el negro pele se paso toda la vida haciendo eso y uds, todos felices y alabandolo!



y maradona era un cocainomano no hay que mezclar fútbol con vida personal


----------



## Nebulosas (16 Dic 2022)

theelf dijo:


> 5mil una casa dice el boludo....




Y vos hablas de "boludos"...

'Estás viviendo de prestado en un país sin futuro. Debería darte verguenza!

Hay en este foro un montón de maricones que huyeron de su país y ni siquiera tienen cara como para defenderlo!!

Uds., vos no sos el único, dan verguenza ajena. Espero no verte festejar si llegado el caso, ganamos.

Son muchos a los que he visto, no solo a vos.


----------



## lamamadelamama (16 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Y vos hablas de "boludos"...
> 
> 'Estás viviendo de prestado en un país sin futuro. Debería darte verguenza!
> 
> ...



festejar dice, sería mi puta peor pesadilla


----------



## theelf (16 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Y vos hablas de "boludos"...
> 
> 'Estás viviendo de prestado en un país sin futuro. Debería darte verguenza!
> 
> ...



Ni idea de que hablas subnormal

Primero arreglate el cerebro para que se entienda lo q escribis


----------



## lamamadelamama (16 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Y vos hablas de "boludos"...
> 
> 'Estás viviendo de prestado en un país sin futuro. Debería darte verguenza!
> 
> ...



que España no tiene futuro dice el boludo hambrentino con dos cojones


----------



## pandiella (16 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



es cuenta parodia? el nombre no podia ser más "argentino"


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Dic 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> bueno en mi caso mejor dime Lautaro como el que se follo a los españoles
> muy parecido a lo que le hacen los moros a los españolitos actuales
> 
> curioso que los gallegos hayan pasado de grandes conquistadores a tener que soportar que negros, moros y panchos les pasen la polla por la cara y no hagan nada
> ...



Nada, en cuanto rascas un poco sale el complejo indígena,

mucho se folló Lautaro a los españoles, que ahora escribes en español,

la realidad es que sois un pueblo acomplejado e ignorante.

Buenos esos genes asiáticos de enanos y pichacortas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> y POR QUÉ?Cuál sería el motivo?
> 
> No mientan, les da odio que Argentina pudiera ganar este mundial, no?
> 
> ...



El camino de Hambretina ha sido vergonzoso y el domingo culminarán la obra maestra.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Está pactadísimo, que casualidad que hayan llegado los dos cataríes



A Fráfrica no le he visto grandes ayudas, pero ha sido bastante vergonzoso y previsible. Yo dije desde el principio que todo olía mucho a Corea.


----------



## feministaliberal (16 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A Fráfrica no le he visto grandes ayudas, pero ha sido bastante vergonzoso y previsible. Yo dije desde el principio que todo olía mucho a Corea.



Pero fráfrica tiene el mejor equipo, tampoco las ha necesitado, y el otro día no les pitaron un penalti a favor de los moros


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Lo que me da rabia es que si tendríais motivos para decir que el enano es el goat, porque hasta ahora lo que ha hecho es regatear al almería



Pero si ni siquiera ellos se ponen de acuerdo. Los perrolistos hambretinos reconocen que por carrera Me$$i es el mejor pero que el mundial de Drogadona del 86 es insuperable (será por la mano de la semifinal).


----------



## feministaliberal (16 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero si ni siquiera ellos se ponen de acuerdo. Los perrolistos hambretinos reconocen que por carrera Me$$i es el mejor pero que el mundial de Drogadona del 86 es insuperable (será por la mano de la semifinal).



Para uno del que podrían presumir…


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Pero fráfrica tiene el mejor equipo, tampoco las ha necesitado y el otro día no les pitaron un penalti a favor de los moros



El único lunar, aunque tampoco entendería que no beneficiaran a los moros. Los que han llegado de prestado han sido los croatas y estaba claro que no les iban a dejar llegar a la final, igual que a Turquía en Corea


----------



## feministaliberal (16 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El único lunar, aunque tampoco entendería que no beneficiaran a los moros. Los que han llegado de prestado han sido los croatas y estaba claro que no les iban a dejar llegar a la final, igual que a Turquía en Corea



Porque moroco no es el psg ajaj, son moros pero no les pagan el chollito, lo que se revalorizarán messi o mbappe si ganan…


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2022)

Pelotazo a la posesión: "Qatar 2022 marca el final del 'tiki-taka"


Los Mundiales y Eurocopas, históricamente, suelen marcar tendencia sobre el fútbol que viene. La Brasil de los cinco '10' cautivó al mundo en México'70, Argentina se dividió entre




www.marca.com





*Qatar 2022 pasará a la historia, parafraseando a Fabio Capello, como "el final del tiki-taka"."Con toque-toque y más toque no se gana*. De qué sirve tener un 73% de posesión y no hacer ni solo tiro a puerta.* Eso del portero al lateral, y otra vez al portero y luego al otro lateral... se acabó"*, reconoce en MARCA.



> Con toque-toque y más toque no se gana. Eso del portero al lateral, y otra vez al portero y luego al otro lateral... se acabó
> Fabio Capello


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2022)

Hasta Jorge Valdano, ubicado futbolísticamente a las Antípodas de Capello, le da la razón en el caso de España: *"El tiki-taka fue en un momento una solución bendita, pero murió de mil pases en Qatar como murió de mil pases en Rusia. Algunos se enamoran de los pases al costado y no arriesgan tanto"*, aseguró en 'TyC Sports'.



> El tiki-taka fue en un momento una solución bendita, pero murió de mil pases en Qatar como murió de mil pases en Rusia
> Jorge Valdano



La 'tiki taka', como ya vaticinó Pep Guardiola a su paso por el Bayern, ha caído en 'desgracia': *"Yo odio el 'tiki-taka'. Lo odio. El tiki-taka es pasarse el balón por pasar, sin ninguna intención. Y esto no sirve para nada"*.

*La España de los 1.019 pases* que cayó por penaltis contra Marruecos*es el triste ejemplo.* La Roja es el equipo que más posesión media (77,02%) ha tenido en Qatar 2022. *Es más, los de Luis Enrique han protagonizado tres de los cuatro partidos con mayor porcentaje de posesión del Mundial: *82,34% frente a Japón, 81,87% contra Costa Rica y 76,77% ante Marruecos.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (16 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Nada, en cuanto rascas un poco sale el complejo indígena,
> 
> mucho se folló Lautaro a los españoles, que ahora escribes en español,
> 
> ...



jajaja pero si lautaro se follo a mis antepasados
estamos en plan guasa o no?
pero de verdad ese porcentaje de sangre indigena hace que tenga pelazo como pellegrini
aqui aunque seas rubio ojos azules tienes un % nativo, 100% verdad

edit: estamos en el hilo del mundial
vamos francia que no debemos dejar que gane la trampa nargentinaa


----------



## 11kjuan (16 Dic 2022)

Curioso como todos coinciden en decir que es el fin del "Tiki Taka", concepto por otro lado estúpido.

Pero ninguno dice que el problema de España es haber llevado al mediocampo de uno de los peores Barcelonas de la historia con una mentalidad putapenica y sin delanteros centros.

Todo eso añade un entrenador con una mentalidad justa para no cagarse encima.

En eso nos dan vuelta y media los argentinos que llevando 23 macarras y Messi al menos se dejan la camiseta en el campo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Curioso como todos coinciden en decir que es el fin del "Tiki Taka", concepto por otro lado estúpido.
> 
> Pero ninguno dice que el problema de España es haber llevado al mediocampo de uno de los peores Barcelonas de la historia con una mentalidad putapenica y sin delanteros centros.
> 
> Todo eso añade un entrenador con una mentalidad justa para no cagarse encima



El tikicaca que jugamos no es el de Aragonés, que era un juego rápido y vertical. Desde 2014 solo tocamos y tocamos.


----------



## 11kjuan (16 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El tikicaca que jugamos no es el de Aragonés, que era un juego rápido y vertical. Desde 2014 solo tocamos y tocamos.



Es que es eso. El juego de toque rápido es el que realiza el Madrid y otros equipos punteros.

El juego de toque del Barça es para dormir al personal.


----------



## Kareo (16 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hasta Jorge Valdano, ubicado futbolísticamente a las Antípodas de Capello, le da la razón en el caso de España: *"El tiki-taka fue en un momento una solución bendita, pero murió de mil pases en Qatar como murió de mil pases en Rusia. Algunos se enamoran de los pases al costado y no arriesgan tanto"*, aseguró en 'TyC Sports'.
> 
> 
> La 'tiki taka', como ya vaticinó Pep Guardiola a su paso por el Bayern, ha caído en 'desgracia': *"Yo odio el 'tiki-taka'. Lo odio. El tiki-taka es pasarse el balón por pasar, sin ninguna intención. Y esto no sirve para nada"*.
> ...



Me imagino que la intención de los pases era aplicar la estrategia de la jaula del San Francis de Oliver y Benji. Pero no supieron llevarla a la práctica en el campo o no entendieron muy bien el capítulo.


----------



## Avioncito (16 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El tikicaca que jugamos no es el de Aragonés, que era un juego rápido y vertical. Desde 2014 solo tocamos y tocamos.



Somos el "equipo microondas", que calienta pero no cocina.


----------



## Patatas bravas (16 Dic 2022)

Si argentina gana el mundial . La camiseta de Messi se convertira en la camiseta más vendida de la historia del fútbol . Adidas debe estar rezando para que argentina gane


----------



## NORDWAND (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## GT5 (16 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Dos afectados más en Francia por el virus!
> 
> Según RMC Sport, Konaté y Varane se han resfriado, aunque su presencia en la final no corre, de momento, peligro.



Deja de hacer el gilipollas que jugarán todos aunque tengan ébola.

Y el enano jugará aunque tengan que implantarle unos chips y jugar con él teledirigido. Aunque tengan que meterlo por photoshop o transplantarle la cabeza a un doble.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (16 Dic 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Y vos hablas de "boludos"...
> 
> 'Estás viviendo de prestado en un país sin futuro. Debería darte verguenza!
> 
> ...



Tú si que das verguenza ajena pancho tiraflechas letrino hambrentino


----------



## GT5 (16 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Adidas debe estar rezando para que argentina gane



Rezando o haciendo otras cosas.


----------



## Zarpa (17 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Pepe Reina era especialista en dar pases largos,
> 
> muchas eran asistencias de gol.
> 
> ...



Tener a Fernando Torres arriba ayudaba XD.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2022)

Bueno compañeros, hoy nuestros muchachos salen a por todo otra vez!!!!!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Es que es eso. El juego de toque rápido es el que realiza el Madrid y otros equipos punteros.
> 
> El juego de toque del Barça es para dormir al personal.



 aqui no se dormia nadie ,..


----------



## Tubiegah (17 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1294848



feliz fracasábado para ti también, CAVRÓN


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (17 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hasta Jorge Valdano, ubicado futbolísticamente a las Antípodas de Capello, le da la razón en el caso de España: *"El tiki-taka fue en un momento una solución bendita, pero murió de mil pases en Qatar como murió de mil pases en Rusia. Algunos se enamoran de los pases al costado y no arriesgan tanto"*, aseguró en 'TyC Sports'.
> 
> 
> La 'tiki taka', como ya vaticinó Pep Guardiola a su paso por el Bayern, ha caído en 'desgracia': *"Yo odio el 'tiki-taka'. Lo odio. El tiki-taka es pasarse el balón por pasar, sin ninguna intención. Y esto no sirve para nada"*.
> ...



Es que eso no es el "tiki-taka". Es lo que trajo Setien al Barça y los jugadores se rebelaron contra el y lo mandaron a la mierda......con Messi y Suarez no pasar el balón del centro del campo es rematadamente estúpido.

*Lo que vimos contra Rusia o contra Marruecos es el tiki-taka llevado al esperpento.*

El tiki-taka es la final España-Italia de la Eurocopa:

*Casillas; Arbeloa, Ramos, Piqué, Jordi Alba; Xabi Alonso, Busquets, Silva, Iniesta y Cesc Fábregas*.

Ni un solo delantero y arrasamos a Italia 4-0. ¿por qué? Por la velocidad del balón y por las llegadas de segundas líneas. España contra Marruecos tenía a Rodri de central y a Pedri retrocediendo para "asegurar el balón en defensa".............y por eso estamos fuera.

PD Messi no arruino al Barça, fueron los despropósitos de Barto y Cia lo que nos han dejado en la mierda económica


----------



## xilebo (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Es que eso no es el "tiki-taka". Es lo que trajo Setien al Barça y los jugadores se rebelaron contra el y lo mandaron a la mierda......con Messi y Suarez no pasar el balón del centro del campo es rematadamente estúpido.
> 
> *Lo que vimos contra Rusia o contra Marruecos es el tiki-taka llevado al esperpento.*
> 
> ...



Nos ha jodío, con Me$$i, Suárez, Villa, Torres,... Por eso precisamente esta España no puede jugar a eso, no tenemos estrellas arriba, y por eso yo pedía que trajéramos a Aspas, que es capaz de crearse él las jugadas.. El tikicaca es mirar arriba y mover rápido, no mangonear la pelota y jugar atrás.

PD. Me$$i sí arruinó al far$a, y todos los que iban detrás a pedir sus aumentos. Barto estaba pillado de pies y manos si dejaba que el enano saliera por la puerta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Y algunos dirán que no está preparado para Hambretina.


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (17 Dic 2022)

El virus del camello es lo que mató a Maradona, ¿no?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1294848





https://www.instagram.com/minsniluv/?hl=es



Están buenas las coreanitas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

Otra de regalo:


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hasta Jorge Valdano, ubicado futbolísticamente a las Antípodas de Capello, le da la razón en el caso de España: *"El tiki-taka fue en un momento una solución bendita, pero murió de mil pases en Qatar como murió de mil pases en Rusia. Algunos se enamoran de los pases al costado y no arriesgan tanto"*, aseguró en 'TyC Sports'.
> 
> *La España de los 1.019 pases* que cayó por penaltis contra Marruecos*es el triste ejemplo.* La Roja es el equipo que más posesión media (77,02%) ha tenido en Qatar 2022. *Es más, los de Luis Enrique han protagonizado tres de los cuatro partidos con mayor porcentaje de posesión del Mundial: *82,34% frente a Japón, 81,87% contra Costa Rica y 76,77% ante Marruecos.



Es una broma que ya ha durado demasiado tiempo, hay que volver a empezar a jugar al fútbol como los mayores, si alguno tiene que ir al psiquiatra para superar trastornos obsesivos-compulsivos pues que vaya.
Eso no quiere decir que vayamos a ganar nada si no tenemos jugadores que marquen alguna diferencia arriba, pero la lentitud de nuestro tiki-taka centrocuentista permite a los equipos contrarios cerrarse y organizarse defensivamente a placer. 
El tiki-taka debería ser un recurso, pero no la principal "idea" de juego. No tenemos jugadores que marquen mucha diferencia arriba, así que tenemos que buscar espacios y penetrar en velocidad, el tiki-taka es la peor táctica para conseguirlo


----------



## NORDWAND (17 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> feliz fracasábado para ti también, CAVRÓN



Qué buenas tardes hemos echado. Lo vamos a echar de menos.


----------



## NORDWAND (17 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Otra de regalo:


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

Contagiados Varane, Konate y Upamecano, 3 de los 4 centrales, casi nada... Y Kounde ha estado jugando de lateral...


----------



## The Replicant (17 Dic 2022)

ahora a un puto resfriado le llaman el virus del camello...

el futuro que nos espera es alucinante


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Dic 2022)

Joder, han petao: soccerstreams

A ver, que la final la dan en abierto, pero de cara a la liga es una putada


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

Cuando a una selección la regalan un mundial y lo bautizan con la mano de Dios en vez la mano de la vergüenza,la pueden regalar otro mundial sin esconderse y que nadie se sorprenda.


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Contagiados Varane, Konate y Upamecano, 3 de los 4 centrales, casi nada... Y Kounde ha estado jugando de lateral...



Y Lucas Hernández lesionado, era otro posible central.

Pavard puede ser el lateral y Kounde lo mueven al central junto a otro negro cualquiera y ya.


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

Es cuando menos sospechoso que la única selección afectada sea Francia, me da que hay una mano arabe en esto...


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (17 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Está pactadísimo, que casualidad que hayan llegado los dos cataríes



Los eliminados y sus teorías de la conspiración. Real Madrid school.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (17 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Lo que me da rabia es que si tendríais motivos para decir que el enano es el goat, porque hasta ahora lo que ha hecho es regatear al almería



Si no gano yo, al menos deseo que también pierda aquel. Propio de mediocres.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (17 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es cuando menos sospechoso que la única selección afectada sea Francia, me da que hay una mano arabe en esto...



Se ve que la mano árabe ha llegado hasta España, veo a muchos con diarrea.


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

No creo mucho en esa historia del virus. Noto a Deschamps demasiado tranquilo con ese tema. Además Varane y Konaté ya han sido reíntegrados al grupo. Nunca he visto un virus que se termine en menos de 24 horas. De verdad creo que hay mucha mentira ahí para intentar desestabilizar el rival. 

Es un juego de poker.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2022)

La era del mamadou ha comenzado


----------



## Suprimo (17 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Joder, han petao: soccerstreams
> 
> A ver, que la final la dan en abierto, pero de cara a la liga es una putada



Van cambiando los dominios con todas las webs que hacen esto de "emitir", no deja de ser esto si hablas de Reddit








Footybite.com - Official Footybite Reddit Soccer Streams


Footybite.com is back now, V2 and mobile friendly, Providing the best Soccer Streams for all major leagues including world cup football streams, NBA , NFL and more




worldcup.footybite.com





De todas formas, por el navegador yo tiro más de esta





FBStreams - Soccer,Football Sports HD Streams - FBStream


FBStreams aka Streams is new home of sports fans, watch your favorite team, player and all sports including NFL, NBA, NHL, and Tennis Sports HD Streams.




tm.fbstream.tv










Soccer WorldCup | Live 2022 Soccer Wold Cup Online


Soccerworldcup.me brings you live streams of all games of the 2022 soccer world cup. Watch world cup game of your country for free in HD quality.




soccerworldcup.me


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (17 Dic 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> bueno en mi caso mejor dime Lautaro como el que se follo a los españoles
> muy parecido a lo que le hacen los moros a los españolitos actuales
> 
> curioso que los gallegos hayan pasado de grandes conquistadores a tener que soportar que negros, moros y panchos les pasen la polla por la cara y no hagan nada
> ...


----------



## Sergei Mamani (17 Dic 2022)

mejor este, mi hermano sergei mamani junior


----------



## Metamorfosis (17 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> *Está pactadísimo*, que casualidad que hayan llegado los dos cataríes



Supóngase que lleva toda la razón por su sabiduría y tal, el Domingo no mire el partido y ponga la repetición de la única Final que disputó España contra Holanda en 2010. ¿Qué te parece el plan que te sugiero humildemente? Por lo menos te vas a sentir contento y campeón.


----------



## JAGGER (17 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Supóngase que lleva toda la razón por su sabiduría y tal, el Domingo no mire el partido y ponga la repetición de la única Final que disputó España contra Holanda en 2010. ¿Qué te parece el plan que te sugiero humildemente? Por lo menos te vas a sentir contento y campeón.



Ese mundial tuvo su hilo aquí. Les demostré que el fútbol español era gay y que el arbitraje los favoreció y todos callaron.
Fue una vergüenza lo de España, de hecho ni bien consumada la estafa vinieron a Argensimia a dar una ejsibisión del Tiki Taka colombiano y se llevaron un humillante 4 a 0.

Deberían insistir con las corridas de toros, ahí sí que no tienen rival.

Jajaja, es coña


----------



## Metamorfosis (17 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ese mundial tuvo su hilo aquí. Les demostré que el fútbol español era gay y que el arbitraje los favoreció y todos callaron.
> Fue una vergüenza lo de España, de hecho ni bien consumada la estafa vinieron a Argensimia a dar una ejsibisión del Tiki Taka colombiano y se llevaron un humillante 4 a 0.
> 
> Deberían insistir con las corridas de toros, ahí sí que no tienen rival.
> ...



El Mundial de 2010 fue la mayor alegría del pueblo español en décadas y hay que dejarlos ser felices, mas cuando se les estima.


----------



## xilebo (17 Dic 2022)

*El Dibu hace 4 años acompañando a su selección como un fanático más*


----------



## Madrid (17 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> El Mundial de 2010 fue la mayor alegría del pueblo español en décadas y hay que dejarlos ser felices, mas cuando se les estima.





JAGGER dijo:


> Ese mundial tuvo su hilo aquí. Les demostré que el fútbol español era gay y que el arbitraje los favoreció y todos callaron.
> Fue una vergüenza lo de España, de hecho ni bien consumada la estafa vinieron a Argensimia a dar una ejsibisión del Tiki Taka colombiano y se llevaron un humillante 4 a 0.
> 
> Deberían insistir con las corridas de toros, ahí sí que no tienen rival.
> ...



Aquí hay otros referentes más allá del fútbol , a fin de cuentas, esto no es un país de mierda , creado por masones, donde tristemente una barra de pan fluctúa de precio como si de una acción bursátil se tratara .

Que 11 millonarios , que van a ganar más dinero que cualquiera de nosotros en nuestra vida , gane un trofeo en representación de España , no es más que una anécdota. Sé que en vuestras cabezas tercermundistas, esto es algo que no acaba de entenderse, pero porque está muy ligado a la merma mental que tenéis encima.

Puestos hablar de alegrías, creo que el Mundial de 2010 es otra anécdota para cubrir las páginas de oro de nuestro glorioso deporte. Pero para mí ha habido momentos mucho más glorioso, que un indigente mental argentino , en su suma ignorancia, no va a tener la capacidad/sensibilidad de entender. Porque al final no sois más que subhumanos, purria auténtica que por alguna extraña razón vienen en masa a España.

Momentos de gloria 

Aquí cuando os preñamos el culo, viene siendo tradición, dicho sea de paso













Hahahahahaha





















Podría seguir pero creo que es suficiente por hoy, total , sois una vergüenza humana y tampoco hay que hacer leña del árbol caído.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (17 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Aquí hay otros referentes más allá del fútbol , a fin de cuentas, esto no es un país de mierda , creado por masones, donde tristemente una barra de pan fluctúa de precio como si de una acción bursátil se tratara .
> 
> Que 11 millonarios , que van a ganar más dinero que cualquiera de nosotros en nuestra vida , gane un trofeo en representación de España , no es más que una anécdota. Sé que en vuestras cabezas tercermundistas, esto es algo que no acaba de entenderse, pero porque está muy ligado a la merma mental que tenéis encima.
> 
> ...



Si son la raza superiorc ... tal como hablan parece que tuvieran un pais como USA o incluso, si me apuras, Rumanía, pero no ...

Pib per càpita Rumanía.:14.681$
Pib per càpita Argencina: 10.729$

Joder, y mirando parece mucho ....


----------



## xilebo (17 Dic 2022)

*ONCE DE CROACIA*

*Livakovic; Sutalo, Stanisic, Gvardiol; Orsic,, Modric, Kovacic, Majer, Perisic; Kramaric y Livaja.

Zlatko Dalic incluye cinco cambios* con respecto al once de semifinales. *Da entrada en defensa a figuras como Sutalo y Stanisic*, apuntando a la línea de tres centrales. *Otra novedad es la de Majer en la medular*, el que apunta a ser "heredero" de Modric, reemplazando a Brozovic. *También vuelve Livaja en ataque y Orsic podría ocupar el carril derecho.*







*ONCE DE MARRUECOS*

*Bono; Hakimi, Dari, El Yamiq, Attiat-Allah; Sabiri, Amrabat, El Khannous; Ziyech, En-Nesyri y Boufal.*

Por su parte, *Walid Regragui va con tres cambios* con respecto al equipo que se midió a Francia. Son los de* Attiat-Allah en el lateral zurdo, junto a Sabiri y El Khannous en la medular. *Por tanto, *la gran sorpresa es la suplencia de Ounahi*, una de las revelaciones del Mundial. Tampoco estará Saïss, que cayó lesionado a los 20 minutos ante Francia.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Dic 2022)

Cero-cerismo a mverte con prorroga y penaltitos


----------



## xilebo (17 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Cero-cerismo a mverte con prorroga y penaltitos



*Mundial orquestado*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2022)

Vamos compañeros!!!!!
A bancar a nuestros compañeros magrebíes!!!!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> El Mundial de 2010 fue la mayor alegría del pueblo español en décadas y hay que dejarlos ser felices, mas cuando se les estima.



2008 +2010 + 2012 = Dos eurocopas y un mundial, no fue un éxito aislado, ahora viéndolo desde la distancia se puede uno dar cuenta que se exprimió a un grupo de jugadores al máximo


----------



## Sir Connor (17 Dic 2022)

Creo que Benzemalo cada dia tiene mas pinta de terrorista islamico...
.


----------



## feministaliberal (17 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Supóngase que lleva toda la razón por su sabiduría y tal, el Domingo no mire el partido y ponga la repetición de la única Final que disputó España contra Holanda en 2010. ¿Qué te parece el plan que te sugiero humildemente? Por lo menos te vas a sentir contento y campeón.



Publicación de la cuenta oficial de la fifa jajajajaj


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Los eliminados y sus teorías de la conspiración. Real Madrid school.



Como si no lleváramos meses ya diciendo que estos dos iban a jugar la final


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Dic 2022)

Hablan del 2010 y España?

Cuando no esté Messi esta Argentina quedará a un nivel de Uruguay o Colombia,

después de Messi hay un panorama muy mediocre,

este mundial es la última oportunidad,

Brasil, Francia e Inglaterra campeonarán la próxima década.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ese mundial tuvo su hilo aquí. Les demostré que el fútbol español era gay y que el arbitraje los favoreció y todos callaron.
> Fue una vergüenza lo de España, de hecho ni bien consumada la estafa vinieron a Argensimia a dar una ejsibisión del Tiki Taka colombiano y se llevaron un humillante 4 a 0.
> 
> Deberían insistir con las corridas de toros, ahí sí que no tienen rival.
> ...



¿Que demostraste qué?     El único partido revisable sería el de Paraguay y ahí hubo cosas raras en ambos lados.


----------



## xilebo (17 Dic 2022)

*El último campeón activo del 2010 dice adiós*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Dibu hace 4 años acompañando a su selección como un fanático más*



Tú vas con Hambretina, ya lo tengo claro


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Dic 2022)

El resumen del mundial


----------



## dálmata (17 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El último campeón activo del 2010 dice adiós*



Iniesta Ramos y alguno más sigue activo.


----------



## feministaliberal (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (17 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tú vas con Hambretina, ya lo tengo claro



Quiero que pierdan los dos, pero eso es imposible, y mas por Messi, que se lleve el mundial, por tanto tiempo persiguiendolo y que la rata de Mbappe no sume dos mundiales seguidos


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Dic 2022)

Dejad de meter Barça/Madrid en todo,

mucha gente está en contra de Argentina por la actitud fuera del campo, tanto de su hinchada, como de los jugadores,

veo más fanatismo imparcial de parte de los culés por ir a favor de Messi,
lo cual es ridículo, Messi ya no está en el Barça.

(Soy culé y me parecía igual de idiota el hacerse pajas con Cristiano por parte del madridismo, casi que se alegraron por el hat-trick de churro contra España en el 2018).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Si son la raza superiorc ... tal como hablan parece que tuvieran un pais como USA o incluso, si me apuras, Rumanía, pero no ...
> 
> Pib per càpita Rumanía.:14.681$
> Pib per càpita Argencina: 10.729$
> ...



Jaque mate


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Quiero que pierdan los dos, pero eso es imposible, y mas por Messi, que se lleve el mundial, por tanto tiempo persiguiendolo y que la rata de Mbappe no sume dos mundiales seguidos



Es decir, que vas con Hambretina


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Dejad de meter Barça/Madrid en todo,
> 
> mucha gente está en contra de Argentina por la actitud fuera del campo, tanto de su hinchada, como de los jugadores,
> 
> ...



Sasto. Entre madridistas puedes encontrar de todo, entre far$elonistas NO. Todos son Me$$irables.


----------



## xilebo (17 Dic 2022)

*Algunos aficionados lo celebran*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *ONCE DE CROACIA*
> 
> *Livakovic; Sutalo, Stanisic, Gvardiol; Orsic,, Modric, Kovacic, Majer, Perisic; Kramaric y Livaja.
> 
> ...



Y también irás con Marruecos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Algunos aficionados lo celebran*



Ha sido un gran jugador muchos años, pero ya era un lastre. El problema es que sus sustitutos no me convencen.


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sasto. Entre madridistas puedes encontrar de todo, entre far$elonistas NO. Todos son Me$$irables.



Hace años me parecía curioso que en Japón la gente no seguían equipos,
seguían jugadores,

eran fans de cierto jugador como si fuera una estrella de rock, y por inercia seguían al equipo por el que fichaba,

aquí ya estamos así,
creo que es gracias al chiringuito y demás basura, donde cuatro langostos pollaviejas llevan años explotando ese filon para conseguir audiencia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> 2008 +2010 + 2012 = Dos eurocopas y un mundial, no fue un éxito aislado, ahora viéndolo desde la distancia se puede uno dar cuenta que se exprimió a un grupo de jugadores al máximo



+ euro 64 + semis del 84 + varios cuartos de final que si no nos hubieran tangado habrían sido semis mínimo. Hambretina tiene un mundial regalado en su país, otro regalado en Mexico y ya, para de contar.


----------



## xilebo (17 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y también irás con Marruecos



Que dices, voy con Croacia, a los moros le tengo una tirria despues de eliminar a españa y portugal encima, no me gusta nada, y con jugadores que no saben ni controlar la pelota, hacia tiempo que no veia una seleccion tan mala en general, de segunda RFEF


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El último campeón activo del 2010 dice adiós*



gRamos está activo


----------



## xilebo (17 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> gRamos está activo



Ya, pero tu crees que lo volveran a convocar a la seleccion ? yo soy de los que me lo hubiera llevado al mundial, estaba jugando todos los partidos y tiene mucha experiencia, y un penalty o un cabezazo en un corner, minimo te da


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya, pero tu crees que lo volveran a convocar a la seleccion ? yo soy de los que me lo hubiera llevado al mundial, estaba jugando todos los partidos y tiene mucha experiencia, y un penalty o un cabezazo en un corner, minimo te da



Yo me lo llevaría porque sigue siendo mejor que cualquier otro central que tenemos, pero Buenafuente es LE II.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> + euro 64 + semis del 84 + varios cuartos de final que si no nos hubieran tangado habrían sido semis mínimo. Hambretina tiene un mundial regalado en su país, otro regalado en Mexico y ya, para de contar.



bueno, hablaba sólo de ese grupo de jugadores, un mundial es especial claro pero realmente la primera gran alegría y más inesperada fue la del 2008, teniendo además en cuenta que fuimos en la fase clasificatoria a Dinamarca, en el 2007, y si perdíamos se nos ponía ya difícil la clasificación. Fue la primera vez que jugaron los pitufos mediocampistas juntos, Cesc, Xavi e Iniesta y estaba todo aquel lío con Luis Arag. porque no llevaba a Raul.
En el 2010 sí se nos metía entre los favoritos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

Suena la Semana Santa


----------



## Infierno Existencial (17 Dic 2022)

No echan en la 1 el puto partido???


----------



## xilebo (17 Dic 2022)

Suprimo acerto el arbitro del partido del tercer puesto 

Designación arbitral del Croacia - Marruecos:

Los encargados de impartir justicia en este Croacia vs Marruecos son los siguientes:

*Árbitro Principal:* Abdulrahman Al Jassim (Qatar)

*Primer Asistente:* Taleb Al Marri (Qatar)

*Segundo Asistente:* Saoud Ahmed Almaqaleh (Qatar)

*Cuarto árbitro:* Raphael Claus (Brasil)

*Árbitro de VAR:* Julio Bascuñán (Chile)

*Asistente de VAR:* Pol Van Boekel (Países Bajos)

*VAR fuera de juego: *Bruno Pires (Brasil)

*VAR de Apoyo:* Armando Villarreal (Estados Unidos)


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 Dic 2022)

¿Dónde estáis viendo el partido online?


----------



## Suprimo (17 Dic 2022)

Me lol


----------



## Suprimo (17 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Dónde estáis viendo el partido online?








Soccer WorldCup | Croatia vs Morocco - Link 4 Stream Online


Watch Free live streaming of Croatia vs Morocco - Link 4. Soccer event Croatia vs Morocco - Link 4 live online video streaming for free to watch.




soccerworldcup.me


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> bueno, hablaba sólo de ese grupo de jugadores, un mundial es especial claro pero realmente la primera gran alegría y más inesperada fue la del 2008, teniendo además en cuenta que fuimos en la fase clasificatoria a Dinamarca, en el 2007, y si perdíamos se nos ponía ya difícil la clasificación. Fue la primera vez que jugaron los pitufos mediocampistas juntos, Cesc, Xavi e Iniesta y estaba todo aquel lío con Luis Arag. porque no llevaba a Raul.
> En el 2010 sí se nos metía entre los favoritos



España siempre ha sido importante en los mundiales, en el mundial del Maracanazo estaba en la liguilla de cuatro final.
(Uruguay pasó simplemente ganando a Bolivia).

En el 34 España era la favorita y fue atracada de manera escandalosa por Italia.

Hasta antes de este mundial Argentina era cuarta y España sexta en términos históricos,
con este mundial Argentina pasó a Italia e Inglaterra pasó a España.
(Ahora son tercera y séptima).









Anexo:Tabla estadística de la Copa Mundial de Fútbol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Si a eso sumamos que España es la que más Eurocopas tiene, (junto con Alemania, ambos con tres torneos),
se puede considerar a España una grande.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

GGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## xilebo (17 Dic 2022)

Golazooooooo de Croacia  son muy malos los moros


----------



## Suprimo (17 Dic 2022)

Gol de cabeza con centro previo de cabeza, gran gol


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

mierda


----------



## Suprimo (17 Dic 2022)

Y responden los moros de cabeza


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 Dic 2022)

Mi gozo en un pozo tras el puto gol de los moromierdas.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Dic 2022)

VAMOS CROACIA


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Soccer WorldCup | Croatia vs Morocco - Link 4 Stream Online
> 
> 
> Watch Free live streaming of Croatia vs Morocco - Link 4. Soccer event Croatia vs Morocco - Link 4 live online video streaming for free to watch.
> ...




Gracias.

Lastima que los locutores argentinos sea N forofos del equipo moromierda.


----------



## Elmachacante (17 Dic 2022)

En que pagina lo estáis viendo?


----------



## FROM HELL (17 Dic 2022)

El partido este por la medalla de bronce es totalmente prescindible.

Sigues en el mundial jugando un partido sin ninguna posibilidad de ganar el titulo.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (17 Dic 2022)

En la Euro son 24 equipos, en América 10. Así que no es menos complicado que la Eurocopa pq se aseguran jugar entre si los mejores del torneo ya sea en fase de grupos o en eliminatoria, no solo en la semis y la final como ocurre en Europa.

La Euro sería complicada si fueran 4 grupos de 4. Para torneos de selecciones de menos nivel ya está la Nations League. 

El formato de competición de la Euro es lamentable. Igualmente metería a EEUU, México y Canadá, Panamá, Costa Rica y el invitado y ya son 16 en América.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Lastima que los locutores argentinos sea N forofos del equipo moromierda.



Es televisión estadounidense que existe desde el 1954, antes de que empezara siquiera a emitir TVE en España...








Telemundo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (17 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> El partido este por la medalla de bronce es totalmente prescindible.
> 
> Sigues en el mundial jugando un partido sin ninguna posibilidad de ganar el titulo.



Países como Marruecos pueden ser lo único que ganen en su historia


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (17 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> El partido este por la medalla de bronce es totalmente prescindible.
> 
> Sigues en el mundial jugando un partido sin ninguna posibilidad de ganar el titulo.



Pasar a la historia como 3.


----------



## FROM HELL (17 Dic 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> En la Euro son 24 equipos, en América 10. Así que no es menos complicado que la Eurocopa pq se aseguran jugar entre si los mejores del torneo ya sea en fase de grupos o en eliminatoria, no solo en la semis y la final como ocurre en Europa.
> 
> La Euro sería complicada si fueran 4 grupos de 4. Para torneos de selecciones de menos nivel ya está la Nations League.
> 
> El formato de competición de la Euro es lamentable. Igualmente metería a EEUU, México y Canadá, Panamá, Costa Rica y el invitado y ya son 16 en América.



En la euro juegan los ultimos 4 campeones del mundo. 

En la copa america juegan... pues juegan.


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> España siempre ha sido importante en los mundiales, en el mundial del Maracanazo estaba en la liguilla de cuatro final.
> (Uruguay pasó simplemente ganando a Bolivia).
> 
> En el 34 España era la favorita y fue atracada de manera escandalosa por Italia.
> ...



Siempre os olvidáis de la verdadera leyenda española en los mundiales, del verdadero pudo haber sido y no fué del mundial Chile 1962. Tambien la selección que llevamos a Inglaterra 66 era otro equipazo de jugadores verdaderamente buenos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> El partido este por la medalla de bronce es totalmente prescindible.
> 
> Sigues en el mundial jugando un partido sin ninguna posibilidad de ganar el titulo.



No es medalla de bronce porque no es olimpiada, digan lo que digan, por eso precisamente es prescindible ... No recuerdo el resultado de ningun partido por el tercer puesto en un mundial, debe ser por algo


----------



## FROM HELL (17 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Pasar a la historia como 3.



No vale para nada. Te voy a poner el ejemplo mas bestial:

Suecia quedo tercera en US94 vapuleando a Bulgaria por el tercer puesto. 

De "aquella bulgaria del mundial de US que casi juega la final..." se acuerdan todos los futboleros

De suecia tercera en el mundial no se acuerda ni dios.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (17 Dic 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> En la Euro son 24 equipos, en América 10. Así que no es menos complicado que la Eurocopa pq se aseguran jugar entre si los mejores del torneo ya sea en fase de grupos o en eliminatoria, no solo en la semis y la final como ocurre en Europa.
> 
> La Euro sería complicada si fueran 4 grupos de 4. Para torneos de selecciones de menos nivel ya está la Nations League.
> 
> El formato de competición de la Euro es lamentable. Igualmente metería a EEUU, México y Canadá, Panamá, Costa Rica y el invitado y ya son 16 en América.



¿Qué te parece clasifcar a 6-7 selecciones de 10 de una confederación? Vaya historias contáis.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Dic 2022)

Que se están tomando en serio lo del partido de consolación

Como se nota que son dos países mindundis


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (17 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> No vale para nada. Te voy a poner el ejemplo mas bestial:
> 
> Suecia quedo tercera en US94 vapuleando a Bulgaria por el tercer puesto.
> 
> ...



Estados Unidos quedó 3 del mundial 1930. Tampoco nadie se acuerda, pero son curiosidades históricas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, alguien sabe cómo nos dejaron organizar la eurocopa nada más y nada menos que en 1964 ? Me suena que algún directivo histórico la consiguió, contra todo pronóstico, seguro que les dio a los uefos un barco entero de coca y putas


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿Qué te parece clasifcar a 6-7 selecciones de 10 de una confederación? Vaya historias contáis.



Pues para 2026 hay 7 cupos y el octavo va a la repesca contra algún mindundi de Asia u Oceanía


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (17 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues para 2026 hay 7 cupos y el octavo va a la repesca contra algún mindundi de Asia u Oceanía



O sea el 70% se clasificará y luego dirán que es muy difícil.


----------



## FROM HELL (17 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Estados Unidos quedó 3 del mundial 1930. Tampoco nadie se acuerda, pero son curiosidades históricas.



Claro pero es que te hablo de los años 90, no del futbol de los años 30. 

Quien coño fue tercero en 2018? Inglaterra o Belgica?

Creo que fueron los belgas pero no lo se fijo. No he visto un tercer puesto en mi vida.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (17 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> En la euro juegan los ultimos 4 campeones del mundo.
> 
> En la copa america juegan... pues juegan.



Pero no juegan entre si, eso es lo que quiero decir.

¿Qué sentido tiene un grupo con Alemania, Portugal, Francia y Hungría, y otro con Italia, Turquía Gales y Suiza?

Y el campeón no se clasifica ni para el Mundial, Alemania eliminada en fase de grupos 2 mundiales seguidos, España sin pasar de 1/8 desde 2010... 

Luego Argentina le mete 3 a Italia en la Finalissima, elimina a Polonia, Holanda y Croacia (y puede que a Francia)


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (17 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Claro pero es que te hablo de los años 90, no del futbol de los años 30.
> 
> Quien coño fue tercero en 2018? Inglaterra o Belgica?
> 
> Creo que fueron los belgas pero no lo se fijo. No he visto un tercer puesto en mi vida.



Bélgica.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Que se están tomando en serio lo del partido de consolación
> 
> Como se nota que son dos países mindundis



Por este partido se cobran primas, no lo hacen por amor al deporte


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Siempre os olvidáis de la verdadera leyenda española en los mundiales, del verdadero pudo haber sido y no fué del mundial Chile 1962. Tambien la selección que llevamos a Inglaterra 66 era otro equipazo de jugadores verdaderamente buenos.



No me olvido, pero no los voy a poner todos,

de esa época Luis Suárez fue Balón de Oro, dos veces segundo y una vez tercero,

sin embargo en España ni saben quién es,

si fuera uruguayo o argentino lo tendrían como a un dios,

de hecho Eusebio el portugués es más reconocido, (hasta en España),
siendo los dos de la misma época.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Por este partido se cobran primas, no lo hacen por amor al deporte



Pero si los amegos ya se compran a todas sus primas pal harem a cambio se camellos


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (17 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿Qué te parece clasifcar a 6-7 selecciones de 10 de una confederación? Vaya historias contáis.



América tiene menos países que Europa, no es mi culpa que Yugoslavia y Checoslovaquia ya no existan. Esa gente tendría una gran selección. Igual una especie de Combinado Británico, otro Escandinavo etc también daría más juego que tener a Gibraltar e Irlanda del Norte


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Vill-Vacunas (17 Dic 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> América tiene menos países que Europa, no es mi culpa que Yugoslavia y Checoslovaquia ya no existan. Esa gente tendría una gran selección. Igual una especie de Combinado Británico, otro Escandinavo etc también daría más juego que tener a Gibraltar e Irlanda del Norte



La unión con el norte daría una clasificación como en Europa. Pero no es difícil clasificarse si de 10, van 6 o 7.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Dic 2022)

La que ha hecho el madrileño


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> La unión con el norte daría una clasificación como en Europa. Pero no es difícil clasificarse si de 10, van 6 o 7.



Es que es de chiste que en el sur jueguen la liguilla esa que ya en la segunda vuelta hay ya un par de países clasificados

Y en el norte hay como doscientas mil eliminatorias total para que usa, México y Canadá se clasifiquen siempre


----------



## NORDWAND (17 Dic 2022)

Los moros juegan muy directo. Están on fire. Me han terminado de convencer


----------



## FROM HELL (17 Dic 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Pero no juegan entre si, eso es lo que quiero decir.
> 
> ¿Qué sentido tiene un grupo con Alemania, Portugal, Francia y Hungría, y otro con Italia, Turquía Gales y Suiza?
> 
> ...



Ningun deporte funciona con esas matematicas. 

Porque si mañana os gana Francia, habreis perdido con el equipo que elimino Suiza en la euro y que ha perdido hace poco con dinamarca en la nations. Segun tu logica absurda Dinamarca y Suiza > argentina subcampeona del mundo. 

Lo que sí funcionan son los titulos. Los ultimos 4 campeones del mundo son europeos y juegan la eurocopa. 

Imaginate el nivel de la copa america que en los ultimos 20 años solo ganan brasil, uruguay o argentina. Es decir; ganan siempre los mismos porque el resto de participantes son penosos. En los ultimos 20 años de eurocopa han ganado: grecia, portugal, españa, italia, francia . La eurocopa es impredecible.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> No vale para nada. Te voy a poner el ejemplo mas bestial:
> 
> Suecia quedo tercera en US94 vapuleando a Bulgaria por el tercer puesto.
> 
> ...



No me jodas. Quienes vimos ese mundial recordamos perfectamente a Suecia con un gran Anderson, Brolin,...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Dic 2022)

Yo hace 20 años, cuando veía el partido por el 3r puesto, siempre tenía la sensación de que era el último o penúltimo que iba a ver, porque desaparecería.

Pero no, aquí sigue. E Infantino ha dicho que en 2026 tambien lo habrá


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No me olvido, pero no los voy a poner todos,
> 
> de esa época Luis Suárez fue Balón de Oro, dos veces segundo y una vez tercero,
> 
> ...



Pero que mala suerte se tuvo en esas dos ediciones, en Chile nos tocó contra los dos finalistas en fase de grupos, y en Inglaterra contra una finalista plagada de jugadores legendarios (Alemania), y contra una Argentina marrana, cerda, tramposa y encima con suerte y ayuda arbitral, fué imposible. Aquella Argentina de Artime, Ratin, Perfumo y otros carniceros. Aquel Estudiantes de la Plata, leñero y cerdo, de pocos años después no fue casual.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Dic 2022)

Si no van ganando los amegos es porque se han alineado los astros


----------



## FROM HELL (17 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me jodas. Quienes vimos ese mundial recordamos perfectamente a Suecia con un gran Anderson, Brolin,...



Solo los die hard futboleros. 

Pero incluso entre estos si hacemos una encuesta de cuales fueron las selecciones revelacion de aquel mundial te salen antes Bulgaria y Rumania que Suecia. Pero fijo eh.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> No es medalla de bronce porque no es olimpiada, digan lo que digan, por eso precisamente es prescindible ... No recuerdo el resultado de ningun partido por el tercer puesto en un mundial, debe ser por algo



Sí que dan medalla de bronce, si no lo quitan lo verás al final del partido



FROM HELL dijo:


> No vale para nada. Te voy a poner el ejemplo mas bestial:
> 
> Suecia quedo tercera en US94 vapuleando a Bulgaria por el tercer puesto.
> 
> ...



Ostras, pues es verdad. Muy buen ejemplo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo hace 20 años, cuando veía el partido por el 3r puesto, siempre tenía la sensación de que era el último o penúltimo que iba a ver, porque desaparecería.
> 
> Pero no, aquí sigue. E Infantino ha dicho que en 2026 tambien lo habrá



Si fuera por mí haría como en baloncesto, jugando del 17 al 32, del 9 al 16 y del 5 al 8. Todas las selecciones juegan 7 partidos hasta el final.


----------



## Scout.308 (17 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Los moros juegan muy directo. Están on fire. Me han terminado de convencer



Que no te oiga @Manoliko, que según él España ha hecho mucho mejor mundial que los moros


----------



## El Pionero (17 Dic 2022)

Porqué en el mundial hay partido del 3 y 4 puesto y en la Eurocopa no?


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> No vale para nada. Te voy a poner el ejemplo mas bestial:
> 
> Suecia quedo tercera en US94 vapuleando a Bulgaria por el tercer puesto.
> 
> ...



¿De Brolin y Andersson no te acuerdas?.....joder, se nota que ese mundial no lo viste.


----------



## NORDWAND (17 Dic 2022)

Qué golazo de Croacia


----------



## FROM HELL (17 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Ningun deporte funciona con esas matematicas.
> 
> Porque si mañana os gana Francia, habreis perdido con el equipo que elimino Suiza en la euro y que ha perdido hace poco con dinamarca en la nations. Segun tu logica absurda Dinamarca y Suiza > argentina subcampeona del mundo.
> 
> ...



Me autocito. Chile le gano alguna de esas copa americas inventadas para que messi levantara un titulo a penaltys no?

Copa america centenario, copa america oro o asi no?


----------



## Suprimo (17 Dic 2022)

Croacia tiene hoy la baraka


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Porqué en el mundial hay partido del 3 y 4 puesto y en la Eurocopa no?



La UEFA y la FIFA orgnaizan los torneos a su modo, por eso estas diferencias:

-COmo dices la Euro o Champions no tienen 3r puesto, y el mundial o la antigua confederaciones no.

-La uefa usa para sus desempates los duelos directos y la fifa los generales


----------



## FROM HELL (17 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿De Brolin y Andersson no te acuerdas?.....joder, se nota que ese mundial no lo viste.



Si me acuerdo. De hecho menos el tercer puesto me vi todos los partidos que dieron. 

Lo que digo es que da igual que quedes tercer o cuarto para pasar a la historia haciendo un buen mundial.

Rumania para mi hizo mejor mundial que suecia y palmaron contra ellos a penaltys. 

A bulgaria la tangaron en las semis y luego fue vapuleada en el tercer puesto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2022)

Pues la final (al menos en espectáculo) la vuelven a poner los marroquíes y los croatas.
Lo mismo estamos equivocados y la final de verdad es esta.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sí que dan medalla de bronce, si no lo quitan lo verás al final del partido



No digo que no la den literalmente, es una medalla de bronce paco de mierda porque no es una olimpiada y no se contabiliza para ningún medalllero, por ejemplo en una olimpiada el partido de jurgol para el tercer y cuarto puesto todos entendemos que sí es importante


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Es que es de chiste que en el sur jueguen la liguilla esa que ya en la segunda vuelta hay ya un par de países clasificados
> 
> Y en el norte hay como doscientas mil eliminatorias total para que usa, México y Canadá se clasifiquen siempre



Conmebol y Concacaf unidas,

grupos de 5-6 donde pasa el primero,
el segundo a repesca,
como en Europa.

Viendo los grupos de Europa siempre caen dos buenas, dos regulares y una mierdera.

En América sería algo así...

Grupo 1
- Argentina
- Usa
- Bolivia
- Honduras
- Haití

Grupo 2
- Brasil
- Uruguay
- Canadá
- Honduras
- Trinidad y Tobago

Etc, etc.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

GOL DEL CROACIA


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Dic 2022)

Una cosa que sí que veo es que la existencia de este partido hace mas diferencia entre los cuartofinalistas y los semifinalistas.

Puede que no te acuerdes quien queda 3º o 4º en un undial, pero sí que te acuerdas quien cayó en cuartos de final y quienes llegaron a semifinales, porque los ves hasta el fin de semana final del torneo.


----------



## FROM HELL (17 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La UEFA y la FIFA orgnaizan los torneos a su modo, por eso estas diferencias:
> 
> -COmo dices la Euro o Champions no tienen 3r puesto, y el mundial o la antigua confederaciones no.
> 
> -La uefa usa para sus desempates los duelos directos y la fifa los generales



No se entiende lo del tercer puesto. Imaginate un tercer puesto en la NFL, la MLB... o en la copa del rey. 

En olimpiadas tiene sentido. El bronce es algo historicamente relevante. Ser tercero en la champions league qué cojones es? 

Que alguien se imagine al barcelona de 2019 jugar por el bronce despues de hacer el puto mayor ridiculo de su historia en Anfield


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> No se entiende lo del tercer puesto. Imaginate un tercer puesto en la NFL, la MLB... o en la copa del rey.
> 
> En olimpiadas tiene sentido. El bronce es algo historicamente relevante. Ser tercero en la champions league qué cojones es?
> 
> Que alguien se imagine al barcelona de 2019 jugar por el bronce despues de hacer el puto mayor ridiculo de su historia en Anfield



Sí, la verdad que esto es anticuado fuera de los JJOO.

Por cierto, la NFL usó tercer puesto en los 60, llamado PlayOff Bowl.

Como anecdota en artes marciales es tan importante el tercer puesto, que puedes luchar en algunos casos, segun formato, por el bronce aunque hayas caído en octavos o dieciseisavos de final


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Si me acuerdo. De hecho menos el tercer puesto me vi todos los partidos que dieron.
> 
> Lo que digo es que da igual que quedes tercer o cuarto para pasar a la historia haciendo un buen mundial.
> 
> ...



Porque Suecia jugó como siempre juega, o jugaba los mundiales, de puta madre cada vez que aparece excepto Argentina 78 que yo recuerde.

Hay un menosprecio muy gordo a los suecos en los mundiales que siempre suele salir caro a quien se enfrenta con ellos. Yo siempre les ví golazos y participaciones buenas en los mundiales. Hasta que han destrozado su selección con moronegros, claro.

Los furmboleros mundialistas siempre respetamos a Suecia.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (17 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Ningun deporte funciona con esas matematicas.
> 
> Porque si mañana os gana Francia, habreis perdido con el equipo que elimino Suiza en la euro y que ha perdido hace poco con dinamarca en la nations. Segun tu logica absurda Dinamarca y Suiza > argentina subcampeona del mundo.
> 
> ...



Colombia, Brasil, Uruguay, Chile y Argentina.

De hecho Chile ganó más que Argentina estos años.

Torneo de eliminatoria = 99% suerte. Sea en América o en Europa, nunca juzgues el nivel de la competición si es eliminatoria

No puedes medir el nivel de un país en base a un par de partidos cada 4 años.

Por eso hay que hacer competiciones continentales de pocos equipos (16) y Mundiales con fases de 8 grupos de 4 equipos, se clasifican 2 primeros y se forman 4 grupos de 4, cada campeón pasa a semis y luego final.


----------



## FROM HELL (17 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sí, la verdad que esto es anticuado fuera de los JJOO.
> 
> Por cierto, la NFL usó tercer puesto en los 60, llamado PlayOff Bowl.
> 
> Como anecdota en artes marciales es tan importante el tercer puesto, que puedes luchar en algunos casos, segun formato, por el bronce aunque hayas caído en octavos o dieciseisavos de final



Es verdad joer. La SHIT BOWL era


----------



## Manoliko (17 Dic 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Que no te oiga @Manoliko, que según él España ha hecho mucho mejor mundial que los moros



España ha hecho una mierda de mundial y los moros SON una puta mierda. Si España hubiese hecho lo mismo, llegar a semis poniendo el autobús y gracias a la suerte y los favores arbitrales para caer contra Francia por dos a cero se hablaría de que no le metemos un gol al arcoíris y que demasiado lejos habíamos llegado con la mierda de equipo que tenemos.

Esa es la realidad, todo lo demás son ganas de lamer pollas moras.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (17 Dic 2022)

Mañana habrá 2 campeones, 2 bicampeones, 1 tricampeón, 2 cuatrimpeones y 1 pentacampeón en el olimpo de los 8 países campeones del mundo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Dic 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Colombia, Brasil, Uruguay, Chile y Argentina.
> 
> De hecho Chile ganó más que Argentina estos años.
> 
> Torneo de eliminatoria = 99% suerte.



99% suerte pero siempre han ganado los mismos, cómo se come eso ?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (17 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> 99% suerte pero siempre han ganado los mismos, cómo se come eso ?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295355



Y siempre UEFA o Conmebol


----------



## xilebo (17 Dic 2022)

*El partido que nadie quiere jugar*


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> 99% suerte pero siempre han ganado los mismos, cómo se come eso ?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295355



Solo contaría los de los 60s para delante,

Uruguay no pinta nada a nivel mundial.

Todos esos mundiales antiguos son mierderos.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (17 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Solo contaría los de los 60s para delante,
> 
> Uruguay no pinta nada a nivel mundial.
> 
> Todos esos mundiales antiguos son mierderos.



En 1930 Estados Unidos llegó a semifinales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## FROM HELL (17 Dic 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Colombia, Brasil, Uruguay, Chile y Argentina.
> 
> De hecho Chile ganó más que Argentina estos años.
> 
> ...



Colombia fue hace mas de 20 años no?

Pero que no es cuestion de medirse las pollas. El futbol europeo no necesita a brasil y argentina en su eurocopa. Y mucho menos cuando han creado la nations en donde estas aumentando la competitividad de tus selecciones. La eurocopa es un torneo entre los ultimos campeones del mundo y que ademas son equipos que estan continuamente jugando entre ellos en torneos reales. Qué coño hace Argentina jugando unas semis de la copa america edicion 48000 contra US o contra Bolivia? Brasil no le gana a un europeo desde 2002 en eliminatoria. Y argentina en este mundial esta siendo penaltina. No entro a discutir los penaltis, pero sí la anormalidad de tanto penalty en un torneo tan corto. El resto de equipos copa america? 


Yo recuerdo de adolescente quedarme a ver partidos de copa america de madrugada. En la ultima decada? Ni con tus ojos me veo uno. Y cuando se retire messi, ya podeis invitar a Japon, australia, marruecos y la India para que alguien vea el torneo fuera de sudamerica.


----------



## Visilleras (17 Dic 2022)

Pues está siendo un partido muy entretenido el Croacia contra Marruecos


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Dic 2022)

viendo a los moros que tambien combinan y se pasan el balon me doy cuenta donde esta la enfermedad del.tiki taka

en el.tiki taka hispanistani no se pasa el balon a nadie que tenga un contrario a menos de 5 metros. asi es imposible romper ninguna defensa

los moros si se pasan el.balon entre lineas arriesgando a perderlo

no hay nada malo en el.tiki taka en si, sino en el excesivo conservadurismo de a quien se le pasa el balon

podria aplicar lo mismo a cuando el madrid mamonea


----------



## Visilleras (17 Dic 2022)

¿Quién es el Croata ese con el pie jodido?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> viendo a los moros que tambien combinan y se pasan el balon me doy cuenta donde esta la enfermedad del.tiki taka
> 
> en el.tiki taka hispanistani no se pasa el balon a nadie que tenga un contrario a menos de 5 metros. asi es imposible romper ninguna defensa
> 
> los moros si se pasan el.balon entre lineas arriesgando a perderlo



que sí, hemos degenerado y prostituido un sistema por postureo, por decir que tenemos mucha posesión ( y encima sin arriesgar ), no cabe un tonto más en España


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> que sí, hemos degenerado y prostituido un sistema por postureo, por decir que tenemos mucha posesión ( y encima sin arriesgar ), no cabe un tonto más en España



si pero el problema no es el.sistema en si, sino que el.sistema te lleve a extremo conservadurismo


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> En 1930 Estados Unidos llegó a semifinales.



En 1950 Uruguay pasó fase de grupos ganando 8-0 a Bolivia,

el resto de equipos no se presentó  
(No entiendo porque no organizaron de nuevo los grupos),

después pasa a una liguilla de cuatro donde empató con España y tuvo la suerte de ganar a Brasil en el Maracanazo.

Mundial ganado.

Muchas selecciones no iban porque era caro, otras sancionadas por la guerra, Alemania y Japón (sin embargo fue Italia )

Unión Soviética no quiso ir, Argentina tampoco,
a Colombia los sancionaron porque les salió de los cojones, etc, etc.









Copa Mundial de Fútbol de 1950 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Mundial de pandereta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2022)

Go go go!!! 

España es marroquí!!!!


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (17 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Me autocito. Chile le gano alguna de esas copa americas inventadas para que messi levantara un titulo a penaltys no?
> 
> Copa america centenario, copa america oro o asi no?



No, ganó en 2015 (edición normal) y luego la de 2016 que conmemoraba el 100 aniversario.

No se hizo para que ganase Messi de hecho antes se jugaban más ediciones (cada 2 años). 

Lo que no tiene sentido es lo que tenemos nosotros de jugar cada 4 años pudiendolo hacer cada 3 como hacen ellos.

Debería ser: 

2030 Mundial
2031 Eurocopa
2032 Mundial de clubes
2033 Clasificatorio
2034 Mundial
2035 Eurocopa
2036 Mundial de clubes
2037 Clasificatorio
2038 Mundial
...

Eurocopa 16 equipos: usando el coeficiente, los equipos que hayan ganado la edición anterior y el de la sede.
Clasificatorio: varias liguillas por confederacion. Sirve también para la Euro

Mundial 32 equipos: segun los cupos por confederacion, se clasifican los que pasen el clasificatorio + el de la sede + el antiguo campeón.

Mundial de Clubes 2032: Campeones de la Champions, Libertadores, AFC, CAF y Concacaf (2029,30,31,32). Total 20 equipos: 4 grupos de 5, clasifican los 4 campeones a un grupo de todos contra todos.


----------



## Visilleras (17 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En 1950 Uruguay pasó fase de grupos ganando 8-0 a Bolivia,
> 
> el resto de equipos no se presentó
> (No entiendo porque no organizaron de nuevo los grupos),
> ...



Con diferencia uno de los mundiales más chapuceros y peor organizados de la historia, con la excepcion de Argentina 78, claro...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> si pero el problema no es el.sistema en si, sino que el.sistema te lleve a extremo conservadurismo



los jugadores felices porque no tienen que encarar al contrario, ya les oiste después del partido, se limitan a retrasar la pelota y punto, entonces ahí tienes parte del problema, encima el entrenador vende que es una _idea irrenunciable _y qué podría salir mal


----------



## JAGGER (17 Dic 2022)

Si la envidia fuese tiña...


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (17 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> 99% suerte pero siempre han ganado los mismos, cómo se come eso ?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295355



Pq es fútbol, es un deporte con tradición en esos países, si fuera un deporte serio se haría una especie de Torneo de las 5 naciones o algo así.

Coincide con las mejores ligas. Falta Paises Bajos, mala suerte que perdido todas las finales.

Con suerte me refiero a que de esas campeonas muchas llegan a semifinales sin cruzarse con nadie, la fase de grupos es de chiste y aburrida.

En grupos o en 1/8 te toca un país como Marruecos se te encierra atras y espera a ver qué pasa en los penaltis. Es absurdo. Se ven pocos partidos interesantes. Lo bueno empieza en 1/4 simplemente por la emoción


----------



## Visilleras (17 Dic 2022)

Creo que está siendo uno de los mejores partidos de este mundial (que tampoco es que haya sido espectacular), con mucha diferencia: Pocas faltas, bien jugado por ambos equipos...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Dic 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Pq es fútbol, es un deporte con tradición en esos países, si fuera un deporte serio se haría una especie de Torneo de las 5 naciones o algo así.
> 
> Coincide con las mejores ligas. Falta Paises Bajos, mala suerte que perdido todas las finales.
> 
> ...



Que hace falta suerte para ganar un mundial está claro, pero sólo la ganan los países buenos y con tradición, como bien recuerdas.
Lo más justo sería hacer una liga de selecciones y que se jugase durante meses, pero eso es inviable porque el chiringuito del jurgol lo sostienen los clubs obviamente


----------



## Edge2 (17 Dic 2022)

penalti jajajajaja


----------



## NORDWAND (17 Dic 2022)

Penalti chorizado a Croacia


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Dic 2022)

penalti como una casa


----------



## NORDWAND (17 Dic 2022)

Robo moro


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Dic 2022)

Penalty claro 

Todavía hay gente que duda del tongo en este Mundial?


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (17 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Que hace falta suerte para ganar un mundial está claro, pero sólo la ganan los países buenos y con tradición, como bien recuerdas.
> Lo más justo sería hacer una liga de selecciones y que se jugase durante meses, pero eso es inviable porque el chiringuito del jurgol lo sostienen los clubs obviamente



Se arregla con el formateo que propuse. 2 fases de grupos:
Una con equipos chorra que pueda haber sorpresa.
La siguiente te elimina la mierda de los penaltis 

Y ya los que queden te da la emoción final. Pq es interesante la emoción de penaltis, pero no a las primeras de cambio sino cuando está muy muy igualado como una semis o una final.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

Vaya robo a Croacia.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Dic 2022)

penalti


----------



## NORDWAND (17 Dic 2022)

Otro penalti para Croacia, que les tangan.


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Dic 2022)

Hubieron varios posibles penaltis en este mundial que ni se han revisado,

en algunos ni repetición de la TV pasaron.

Te pitan un fuera de juego por un centímetro y después ignoran una patada/empujón/mano clara en el área.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Dic 2022)

Si es morito no es delito, es el mantra del nwo


----------



## Suprimo (17 Dic 2022)

Le han dado el partido a un árbitro morvno y la han cagado pero bien


----------



## feministaliberal (17 Dic 2022)

Croacia les ha roto el matrix a los moritos cataris


----------



## Visilleras (17 Dic 2022)

Eso era penalti


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Dic 2022)

Eso era penalty, pero si es Argentuza se pita penalty a favor de ellos aunque el argentino ocupara el lugar del marroquí que pega la patada


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Dic 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Se arregla con el formateo que propuse. 2 fases de grupos:
> Una con equipos chorra que pueda haber sorpresa.
> La siguiente te elimina la mierda de los penaltis
> 
> Y ya los que queden te da la emoción final. Pq es interesante la emoción de penaltis, pero no a las primeras de cambio sino cuando está muy muy igualado como una semis o una final.



En España 82 hubo dos fases de grupos, la segunda con cuatro grupos de tres equipos, los ganadores de cada grupo iban a semifinales, España jugó contra Inglaterra ( empate ) y Alemania ( perdimos 2-1 ), se clasificó Alemania


----------



## Visilleras (17 Dic 2022)

Lo de los árbitros en este mundial está siendo completamente descarado, de escándalo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

Hambretina y Marruecos los dos equipos más favorecidos con diferencia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

Estoy hasta los huevos de escuchar a los perrolistos deportivos quejarse de todo. Coño, jubilaros ya que estáis forrados y dejad paso a los siguientes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

Como pite esto es de traca.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Dic 2022)

penalty a favor de marruecos jajajaja Demasiado descarado


----------



## Ancient Warrior (17 Dic 2022)

Un aperitivo después de comer


----------



## Madrid (17 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Un aperitivo después de comer



Jodo con los aussies... jamás pensé que se vieran esas imágenes en esas zonas del mundo, encima el estadio lleno ::


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Antiglobalismo (17 Dic 2022)

Como va? Ha sucumbido la morisma?


----------



## Suprimo (17 Dic 2022)

Despedida de Modric a lo grande


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (17 Dic 2022)

Croacia tercera y Marruecos cuarta


----------



## qbit (17 Dic 2022)

Bueno, creo que todos queríamos que ganara Croacia, y así ha sucedido.


----------



## feministaliberal (17 Dic 2022)

Hoy se ha roto el matrix, a ver si mañana también. Hasta mañana gente, esperemos que no haya gran tongo


----------



## Edge2 (17 Dic 2022)

Moritos pidiendo segarro al arbitro jajajajaja


----------



## Suprimo (17 Dic 2022)

Los amegos comiendose al árbitro


----------



## Madrid (17 Dic 2022)

A mamarla moros!! no hay bronce ...


----------



## feministaliberal (17 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Catalonia


----------



## Antiglobalismo (17 Dic 2022)

A mamarla moros de mierda.


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 Dic 2022)

Dos equipos europeos sacan a Morolandia del mundial y del tercer puesto. 

Resultado satisfactorio. 

Muy bien por los croatas.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## feministaliberal (17 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Dos equipos europeos sacan a Morolandia del mundial y del tercer puesto.
> 
> Resultado satisfactorio.
> 
> Muy bien por los croatas.



Francia europeo dice


----------



## Visilleras (17 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Como va? Ha sucumbido la morisma?



Si, ha ganado Croacia


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Pues está siendo un partido muy entretenido el Croacia contra Marruecos



Muchas oportunidades de goles por ambas partes. 

Los croatas me han parecido bastante buenos. 

En el mundial del 98 Croacia llegó al mismo puesto que este año (si no me falla la memoria) y aquel mundial lo ganó Francia. 
¿Le dará la misma suerte Croacia a Francia mañana?. No lo sabemos.


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Dic 2022)

Felicitar a Marruecos por su futbol directo y técnico, sin zarandajas ni gilipolleces tácticas de mierda. Quedan cuartos en un Mundial mientras nosotros a casa en octavos y gracias, verguenza es lo mínimo que debemos de sentir antes de mirar por encima del hombro a nadie.

¿Tendremos la humildad mínima para analizar nuestra vanidad y nuestra soberbia no justificada, y así poder corregir errores de cara a la próxima cita?. Lo dudo muchísimo.


----------



## Visilleras (17 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



Esa portada hoy en día sería impublicable por completo


----------



## qbit (17 Dic 2022)

Marruecos juega parecido a como jugaba España y como debería jugar España, sin tanto sobeteo de balón innecesario, con un buen grado de creatividad en el juego, (nada que ver con el juego centro y del Este de Europa), notándose que bastantes juegan en España. Jode que hayan sido esos en este mundial nuestros "herederos".


----------



## Antiglobalismo (17 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Felicitar a Marruecos por su futbol directo y técnico, sin zarandajas ni gilipolleces tácticas de mierda. Quedan cuartos en un Mundial mientras nosotros a casa en octavos y gracias, verguenza es lo mínimo que debemos de sentir antes de mirar por encima del hombro a nadie.
> 
> ¿Tendremos la humildad mínima para analizar nuestra vanidad y nuestra soberbia no justificada, y así poder corregir errores de cara a la próxima cita?. Lo dudo muchísimo.



Pero que cojones si han hecho un 80% de los partidos con el autobús puesto. Que puto equipo de mierda.


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 Dic 2022)

El árbitro en este partido parece no haber aceptado sobornos. Si ha tenido que sacar tarjeta, lo ha hecho, y pitar falta cuando lo ha tenido que hacer. Ha habido un momento en el que casi parecía que los moros se le echaban encima. 

Los moros en este partido han jugado casi aburridos y sin ganas. Se ve que lo suyo era ir a por los demás contrincantes en el mundial, esto ya se la sudaba. 
Su afición como siempre: siendo una la da de asquerosos pitando cada vez que un jugador croata tocaba el balón, como hicieron Francia y hasta según he leído, con España. 


Por cierto había un negro en la hinchada croata animando a Croacia como el que más.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (17 Dic 2022)

A tomar por culo los moros

Croacia - Marruecos: resultado, resumen y goles | Mundial de Qatar: Los croatas consiguen el bronce


----------



## feministaliberal (17 Dic 2022)

Mañana en que minuto creéis que tirará messi el penalti?


----------



## qbit (17 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> En el mundial del 98 Croacia llegó al mismo puesto que este año (si no me falla la memoria) y aquel mundial lo ganó Francia.



Quedaron subcampeones, no terceros.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (17 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> En España 82 hubo dos fases de grupos, la segunda con cuatro grupos de tres equipos, los ganadores de cada grupo iban a semifinales, España jugó contra Inglaterra ( empate ) y Alemania ( perdimos 2-1 ), se clasificó Alemania



Yo vería mejor lo que dije. Así tienes los mismos participantes que ahora, y los que juegan 1/8 tienen más oportunidades, ahí se vería si las selecciones pasan por suerte o pq son mejores.

Te aseguras una segunda fase con partidazos evitando penaltis y prórrogas inecesarias.

Lo importante es asegurar que las grandes jueguen entre si. Es de gilipollas perder a Italia y Alemania a las primeras de cambio, son 130 millones de personas menos sin ver a su país.

No puedes hacer una competición cada 4 años asegurando pocos partidos a los participantes que más dinero aportan al negocio


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Pero que cojones si han hecho un 80% de los partidos con el autobús puesto. Que puto equipo de mierda.



Con el autobús puesto todo el torneo ya contamos varios campeones del mundo y de Europa desde hace muchos años. No es un pecado eso desde hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (17 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Muchas oportunidades de goles por ambas partes.
> 
> Los croatas me han parecido bastante buenos.
> 
> ...



No, la última vez quedaron subcampeones, llegaron contra Francia a la final.

Bélgica es la que quedó tercera.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (17 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Con el autobús puesto todo el torneo ya contamos varios campeones del mundo y de Europa desde hace muchos años. No es un pecado eso desde hace mucho tiempo.



Es una puta basura y una cosa es el catenaccio y otra la puta basura que hacían los moros de dar palos por todos lados, que si no les hubieran protegido los árbitros no llegan ni a los cruces.


----------



## xilebo (17 Dic 2022)

*Modric se despide a lo grande*

Croacia consigue colgarse la medalla de bronce en el partido por el tercer y cuarto puesto del Mundial 2022. Gvardiol y Orsic marcaron en los ajedrezados. Dari lo hizo para una histórica Marruecos, que dice adiós tras hacer historia en Qatar.


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

Bravo Croacia!!! Broche de oro para Don Luca Modric!!!


----------



## Visilleras (17 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que el último mundial medianamente decente fue el de Francia 98

A partir de ahí empezó una debacle bastante notable

El de Brasil y sobre todo el de Corea y Japón fue de vergüenza... pero lo de Qatar... lo de Qatar se ha llevado la palma...


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Yo creo que el último mundial medianamente decente fue el de Francia 98
> 
> A partir de ahí empezó una debacle bastante notable
> 
> El de Brasil y sobre todo el de Corea y Japón fue de vergüenza... pero lo de Qatar... lo de Qatar se ha llevado la palma...



¿Por qué? Ha habido partidos muy buenos en este mundial. Los dos últimos de Francia (Inglaterra y Marruecos) han sido muy entretenidos.


----------



## Visilleras (17 Dic 2022)

A los jeques les ha salido mal la jugada de querer colocar a Marruecos en la final, pero aún así han llegado muy lejos.

No niego que tengan varios jugadores que tienen valor y son buenos, pero vistos los últimos tres partidos... está claro que ha habido una clara estrategia para benificiarlos.


----------



## Madrid (17 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Yo creo que el último mundial medianamente decente fue el de Francia 98
> 
> A partir de ahí empezó una debacle bastante notable
> 
> El de Brasil y sobre todo el de Corea y Japón fue de vergüenza... pero lo de Qatar... lo de Qatar se ha llevado la palma...



El de Alemania 2006 no estuvo del todo mal.

Pero sí, para mí el de 1998 fue inolvidable.


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

Croacia jugó una final de Eurocopa y llego a semis de un mundial, recordemos que Croacia es un país pequeño y una selección de "veteranos", mucho mérito lo de esta selección.


----------



## Visilleras (17 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Por qué? Ha habido partidos muy buenos en este mundial.



Si, ha habido buenos partidos (por ejemplo el de esta tarde) pero han sido los menos.
Pero no hablo sólo del tema futbolístico própiamente dicho...

En primer lugar el tema arbitral ha sido vergonzoso, eso es algo que en los años 90 no era, ni de lejos tan descarado.
En segundo lugar la organización, ya desde el principio con todos los chanchullos que ahora están saliendo a la luz con el Qatargate y los sobornos.
Y en tercer lugar se les han visto las intenciones a los jeques desde el minuto uno: Querían a Messi en la final.

En cuanto al juego como tal, se han visto cosas muy poco naturales, muy forzadas, mucha estrellita, y ese espíritu de postal cuya única finalidad es vender camisetas en los "nuevos mercados" de Asia (Bangladesh e India por ejemplo) y sobre todo África.

Eso por no hablar de la propaganda a todas horas

"Ayyy es que Qatar es muy malooo porque está en contra de los derechos LGTBIZYX, joliiinn"
"Pue sno celebren ustedesallí el mundial"
"Es que ya les dijimos que siiii"
"¿Y lo de no meter la política y el wokismo en el futbol? ¿No se les ha ocurrido?"
"Ayyy fachaaas, franquistaaas, Cayetanosssss"


----------



## Visilleras (17 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> El de Alemania 2006 no estuvo del todo mal.
> 
> Pero sí, para mí el de 1998 fue inolvidable.



Cierto, cierto, de los celebrados ya en el siglo XXI creo que ese es el único que se salva.

Es que hasta el de Sudáfrica, dónde muchas corrruptelas de la FIFA ya eran manifiestas, estuvo mejor que este de Qatar.

Pero bueno, creo que era por la novedad de ser el primero que se hacía en África, y tal.


----------



## NORDWAND (17 Dic 2022)

Venga va me la juego, Griezmann MVP de la final.


----------



## Madrid (17 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Si, ha habido buenos partidos (por ejemplo el de esta tarde) pero han sido los menos.
> Pero no hablo sólo del tema futbolístico própiamente dicho...
> 
> En primer lugar el tema arbitral ha sido vergonzoso, eso es algo que en los años 90 no era, ni de lejos tan descarado.
> ...



Lo dije hace unas semanas en este hilo, al fútbol le quedan 15-20 años, por eso mismo quieren meter tantos equipos, llevarlo a países que han dejado estar en vías de desarrollo para seguir exprimiendo , países tipo Indonesia, Singapur, Kazajistán, cualquiera de los del Golfo Pérsico ... serán habituales en los siguientes mundiales, especialmente por la cantidad de nuevos consumidores que van a gastar su dinero en sentirte parte de un Mundial.

Por lo cual, los más veteranos, vamos de algún modo agradeciendo de haber visto otro tipo de fútbol, en otro tipo de sociedad y de mundo.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Si, ha habido buenos partidos (por ejemplo el de esta tarde) pero han sido los menos.
> Pero no hablo sólo del tema futbolístico própiamente dicho...
> 
> En primer lugar el tema arbitral ha sido vergonzoso, eso es algo que en los años 90 no era, ni de lejos tan descarado.
> ...



Bueno, el tema propaganda es lo que es, y el fútbol no se va a librar de él, precisamente. La corrupción es también algo muy típico de los mundiales. No sé si habrá habido uno sin ella.

En cuanto a los árbitros, no he visto todos los partidos de Argentina, pero los que he visto me han parecido bien arbitrados, en general, sobre todo respesto a Mundiales donde todavía no se usaba el VAR. El VAR ha dado unos cuantos penalties y quitado unos cuantos goles por fuera de juego que en otros Mundiales habrían contado. El VAR debería usarse más y de forma inmediata, sin necesidad de que sea el árbitro el que interceda, mediante inteligencia artificiale asistida.


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

Ves las protestas al árbitro de los Marroquíes y luego ves el panaltazo que le tangaron a Croacia y dices... Pero qué quieren estos impresentables?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Lo dije hace unas semanas en este hilo, al fútbol le quedan 15-20 años, por eso mismo quieren meter tantos equipos, llevarlo a países que han dejado estar en vías de desarrollo para seguir exprimiendo , países tipo Indonesia, Singapur, Kazajistán, cualquiera de los del Golfo Pérsico ... serán habituales en los siguientes mundiales, especialmente por la cantidad de nuevos consumidores que van a gastar su dinero en sentirte parte de un Mundial.
> 
> Por lo cual, los más veteranos, vamos de algún modo agradeciendo de haber visto otro tipo de fútbol, en otro tipo de sociedad y de mundo.



El mundo será irreconocible en 20 años, acercándonos ya a la singularidad tecnológica. Al fútbol (y a cualquier arte) le quedan unos 20-30 años, y nunca será tan popular en occidente como lo fue hace unas décadas.


----------



## xilebo (17 Dic 2022)

*Todos los honores para esta generación de futbolistas croatas*


----------



## Visilleras (17 Dic 2022)

Veo que hay bastante controversia y opiniones diversas sobre los mundiale sde los últimos años, así que abro nueva encuesta







Deportes - ¿Cual ha sido el mejor mundial de fútbol del siglo XXI hasta ahora?


Abro encuesta




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Manoliko (17 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Felicitar a Marruecos por su futbol directo y técnico, sin zarandajas ni gilipolleces tácticas de mierda. Quedan cuartos en un Mundial mientras nosotros a casa en octavos y gracias, verguenza es lo mínimo que debemos de sentir antes de mirar por encima del hombro a nadie.
> 
> ¿Tendremos la humildad mínima para analizar nuestra vanidad y nuestra soberbia no justificada, y así poder corregir errores de cara a la próxima cita?. Lo dudo muchísimo.



No tiene ningún mérito cuando juegas de local y tienes ayudas arbitrales. Hasta Corea jugó unas semis.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (17 Dic 2022)

¿Cuándo llegó el fútbol a su cénit como entretenimiento?


¿En qué época se jugó el "mejor" fútbol en términos de entretenimiento o arte? ¿Con qué fútbol disfrutas o disfrutabas más?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## JAGGER (17 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Cuándo llegó el fútbol a su cénit como entretenimiento?
> 
> 
> ¿En qué época se jugó el "mejor" fútbol en términos de entretenimiento o arte? ¿Con qué fútbol disfrutas o disfrutabas más?
> ...



México 1986


----------



## JAGGER (17 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> No tiene ningún mérito cuando juegas de local y tienes ayudas arbitrales. Hasta Corea jugó unas semis.



Africa 2010. Opaña local y hubo que inclinar la cancha en 4 partidos como mínimo.


----------



## Avioncito (17 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ves las protestas al árbitro de los Marroquíes y luego ves el panaltazo que le tangaron a Croacia y dices... Pero qué quieren estos impresentables?



Que se jodan, como estoy disfrutando viendo como en 3 dias se les ha bajado el bizcocho, cuando ya habian invitado a toda la familia a merendar y la tenian sentada en la mesa (vamos, que se habian ilusionado con el pasar rondas).


----------



## Roberto Malone (17 Dic 2022)

Lo bueno de este mundial es que ya ha quedado totalmente demostrada la farsa del VAR. La ausencia de repeticiones televisivas después de ciertas jugadas es la guinda de la estafa.

Solo queda ver si Macron va mañana al palco.


----------



## Avioncito (17 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Bravo Croacia!!! Broche de oro para Don Luca Modric!!!



Subcampeón y tercer clasificado, en los dos últimos mundiales, un pais reconstruido y del tamaño de Madrid en habitantes.

Tienen más cojones que media Europa junta, y eso en futbol.

Si nos metemos a Balonmano, y otros deportes, tela.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ves las protestas al árbitro de los Marroquíes y luego ves el panaltazo que le tangaron a Croacia y dices... Pero qué quieren estos impresentables?



La misma estrategia que Hambretina. Se quejan del árbitro y así parece que ha sido malo con los dos.


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ves las protestas al árbitro de los Marroquíes y luego ves el panaltazo que le tangaron a Croacia y dices... Pero qué quieren estos impresentables?





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La misma estrategia que Hambretina. Se quejan del árbitro y así parece que ha sido malo con los dos.



Empezó el VAR$a, ahora Argentina y ya es el futuro, va a ser así siempre.

Cuando te ayuden, te quejas del arbitro


----------



## lamamadelamama (17 Dic 2022)

por qué en hispanoamerica le tienen miedo a la segunda persona del plural?


----------



## benitocamelaa (17 Dic 2022)

Madridistas, no seáis mierdas, ¿Vais a apoyar a un país de gays arrogantes cuya selección la forman negros antes que a blancos que hablan español? Que son muy pesados, pero hablan español y no son negros, y son de lo más decente que hay por Latinoamérica.


----------



## cebollo (17 Dic 2022)

Por tocomocho arbitral lo más escandaloso fue el de 2002. Por juego aburrido y escasez de estrellas me pareció muy pobre el de 2010 aunque al menos ganó España. Muy defensivo, con muchos empates y tandas de penalty, el de 1990.

Tengo buenos recuerdos del de 2006 y el 1-7 de Alemania a Brasil en 2014 es quizá el partido más brutal de todos. 

Si al final no eres campeón todo se olvida pero lo de Baggio del 94 fue tremendo, lo más parecido a Maradona 86.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (17 Dic 2022)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> por qué en hispanoamerica le tienen miedo a la segunda persona del plural?



Porque creen que eso del "ustedes" lo inventaron ellos y en España no existe,

es casi una reivindicación,
(como la X en la palabra "México"),

hace décadas estudiaban en la escuela el "vosotros",
también lo usan en misa y las oraciones,

es desde hace poco que lo desterraron totalmente,

esto me lo han contado mexicanos de edad avanzada.

Después les dices que lo de "ustedes" es influencia andaluza y canaria y se creen que es de coña,
supongo creerán que es influencia inca o mapuche.


----------



## lamamadelamama (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Otrasvidas (17 Dic 2022)

Croacia Matamoros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Dic 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Croacia Matamoros



lo que no hizo ESPAÑA tirar a puerta


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

En vez de criticaros unos a otros, valorar el tercer puesto de Croacia, un país con 4 millones que ya atesora un segundo puesto y dos terceros en 24 años


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (17 Dic 2022)

Digamos que siempre hay 2-3 europeos buenos, pero no repiten, un año es España, otro Bélgica, otro Holanda, otro Croacia,... sin embargo Argentina y Brasil siempre están ahí. Algún año fallan, pero vuelven pronto. Y luego tienes a Uruguay, Paraguay, Chile o Colombia que en un torneo eliminatorio te la pueden liar. 

Y sí, el nivel de Europa en los últimos 8 años ha mejorado, pero joder, no hace falta ser muy listo para ver que el 70% de los equipos no son "europeos", ha sido efecto colateral de la segunda generación de inmigrantes. 

Te digo, la Eurocopa deberían ser 16 equipos y la Copa América debe incluir al Norte, en especial interés por el potencial económico de EEUU


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (17 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues para 2026 hay 7 cupos y el octavo va a la repesca contra algún mindundi de Asia u Oceanía



Al final se va a clasificar hasta la puta Guayana holandesa.


----------



## JAGGER (17 Dic 2022)

Locura internacional con la selección argentina. Esto es Brasil un país donde la gente no sabe nada de fútbol:


----------



## Suprimo (17 Dic 2022)

¿Se sabe ya por qué no hay viruses del camello entre los bolvdos?


----------



## JAGGER (17 Dic 2022)

Siempre argentino nunca opañol.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Se sabe ya por qué no hay viruses del camello entre los bolvdos?



No los soportan. A los argentinos...


----------



## Suprimo (17 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No los soportan. A los argentinos...


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (17 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Porque moroco no es el psg ajaj, son moros pero no les pagan el chollito, lo que se revalorizarán messi o mbappe si ganan…



pero neymar también está en el psg¿no? ¿no les convenía una semifinal argentina brasil?



̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Como si no lleváramos meses ya diciendo que estos dos iban a jugar la final



según yo la final era brasil francia tras un apasionante brasil argentina en semifinales. Yo creo que Brasil sí le ganaba a Argentina y que los croatas tuvieron mucha suerte.


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Que se jodan, como estoy disfrutando viendo como en 3 dias se les ha bajado el bizcocho, cuando ya habian invitado a toda la familia a merendar y la tenian sentada en la mesa (vamos, que se habian ilusionado con el pasar rondas).




Ver a los moros desinflarse en solo tres días ha sido glorioso. Iban muy subiditos y se lo estaban teniendo ya demasiado subido, aprovechando la ocasión para hacer gala de su "invasión" mientras se reían de europeos.

Hoy en la calle al terminar el partido, he visto un par de coches o tres que iban con la bandera de Marruecos, como celebrando, y la gente pasando de ellos mirándolos con bastante vergüenza ajena. Se habían acostumbrado a ir de sobrados en solo una semana, y a la siguiente semana se les ha bajado pronto del pedestal.
Gracias a Francia y a Croacia. Sólo por hacernos este gran favor, mañana debería ganar Francia, pero me temo que todo está más que apañado ya para que Messi levante es copa. A menos que Dios haga un milagro y nos de una grata sorpresa.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (17 Dic 2022)

20 horas para el segundo m0ndial de Embapé!!


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En vez de criticaros unos a otros, valorar el tercer puesto de Croacia, un país con 4 millones que ya atesora un segundo puesto y dos terceros en 24 años




En este partido Croacia ha tirado muchísimas veces a puerta. Los demás no los he visto, pero son muy buenos. 
Siendo un país "reciente" y de pocos habitantes, en deportes destacan bastante, y en fútbol son muy buenos. 
En España hemos tenido en el fútbol nacional a Croatas notables, como Davor Sucker, Modric, etc y en basket también.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Ver a los moros desinflarse en solo tres días ha sido glorioso. Iban muy subiditos y se lo estaban teniendo ya demasiado subido, aprovechando la ocasión para hacer gala de su "invasión" mientras se reían de europeos.
> 
> Hoy en la calle al terminar el partido, he visto un par de coches o tres que iban con la bandera de Marruecos, como celebrando, y la gente pasando de ellos mirándolos con bastante vergüenza ajena. Se ha Ian acostumbrado a ir de sobrados en solo una semana, y a la siguiente semana se les ha bajado pronto del pedestal.
> Gracias a Francia y a Croacia. Sólo por hacernos este gran favor, mañana debería ganar Francia, pero me temo que todo está más que apañado ya para que Messi levante es copa. A menos que Dios haga un milagro y nos de una grata sorpresa.



Y seguramente van a ser flor de un día.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Dic 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> 20 horas para el segundo m0ndial de Embapé!!



duras declaraciones de salsa rosa


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (17 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Como si no lleváramos meses ya diciendo que estos dos iban a jugar la final



En realidad, festejos tras la victoria de Arabia, tranquilos que éstos no pasan de la fase de grupos, vale, han pasado pero a ver si Australia los manda pa'casa, jojojo, ok, siguen pero Lewandowski se pondrá las botas, bueno, se han salvado pero con Holanda no podrán, joder, han podido pero Lukita les dará de lo suyo, JODER, MUNDIAL ARREGLADO. Y dependiendo de lo que ocurra mañana, jojojo, el enano hormonado llorando de nuevo o MUNDIAL ROBADO, MUNDIAL ROBADO GÑÉ


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (17 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Hablan del 2010 y España?
> 
> Cuando no esté Messi esta Argentina quedará a un nivel de Uruguay o Colombia,
> 
> ...



No como nosotros que sin Xavi e Iniesta quedamos al nivel del Brasil del '70.


----------



## JAGGER (17 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Hablan del 2010 y España?
> 
> Cuando no esté Messi esta Argentina quedará a un nivel de Uruguay o Colombia,
> 
> ...



Estupideces como esta también se decían de Maradona. Ahora de Messi.


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y seguramente van a ser flor de un día.




Marruecos no se va a ver en otra como esta.
Que curioso que cojan y les pongan a hacer partido contra naciones que están invadidas por marroquíes: Bélgica, España, Portugal no lo sé, pero ha sido jugar contra Francia y cagarla. Creo que en esto del fútbol también meten algo de política y algún mensaje subliminal porque el fútbol es una herramienta cojonuda de control mental para la masa borrega. 
¿No os habéis dado cuenta de cómo periodistas, gente de la calle y demás ya estaban hablando de Marruecos con su opinión chachi piruli de progres?. Pero subiéndolos en pedestales, es que estaba dando vergüenza ajena ya, ahí se hablaba ya de un hermanamiento España Marruecos que asustaba. 
Pues no sería extraño que cojan y coloquen al país invasor musulmán a jugar contra naciones invadidas, en un terreno musulmán donde tienen las de ganar, con árbitros comprados. Todo estaba yendo viento en popa para ponerlos por encima de Europa, y por lo menos llegar a una final mínimo (contra Argentina no creo que ganaran).

Yo no daba mucho por Francia, pensaba que ya sería la otra nación "invadida" que caería ante Marruecos, pero Dios hizo un milagro y vimos como Marruecos se fue a tomar por culo del mundial. Hoy otro país blanco (pero blanco de verdad, no como han hecho con la selección francesa), les ha terminado de dar una patada del podio. 

Lo estuvimos contando por aquí la noche del partido contra Francia, el rollo de las celebraciones de moros y su puta prepotencia por ganar dos partidos se me estaba haciendo insoportable. 

Siempre he pasado del fútbol, no siquiera me gusta, pero algún partido de selecciones sí que he visto en clntadisimas ocasiones. Por lo que a mí una final por ejemplo de Argentina contra Francia me hubiera dado lo mismo, sobre todo estando ya Marruecos fuera (que era lo que me importaba a mi).
Pero ha sido ver el comportamiento de la adición argentina fuera del campo, en las redes, sus comentarios contra españoles y a favor de los putos moros (porque sabían que contra ellos iban a ganar) que voy sí o sí con Francia.


----------



## JAGGER (17 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Marruecos no se va a ver en otra como esta.
> Que curioso que cojan y les pongan a hacer partido contra naciones que están invadidas por marroquíes: Bélgica, España, Portugal no lo sé, pero ha sido jugar contra Francia y cagarla. Creo que en esto del fútbol también meten algo de política y algún mensaje subliminal porque el fútbol es una herramienta cojonuda de control mental para la masa borrega.
> ¿No os habéis dado cuenta de cómo periodistas, gente de la calle y demás ya estaban hablando de Marruecos con su opinión chachi piruli de progres?. Pero subiéndolos en pedestales, es que estaba dando vergüenza ajena ya, ahí se hablaba ya de un hermanamiento España Marruecos que asustaba.
> Pues no sería extraño que cojan y coloquen al país invasor musulmán a jugar contra naciones invadidas, en un terreno musulmán donde tienen las de ganar, con árbitros comprados. Todo estaba yendo viento en popa para ponerlos por encima de Europa, y por lo menos llegar a una final mínimo (contra Argentina no creo que ganaran).
> ...



Tus lágrimas, mi nutrición.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)

¿Llegaremos a las 2300?


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Tus lágrimas, mi nutrición.




Aliméntate bien, argentino, que será de lo poco que comas.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (17 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La misma estrategia que Hambretina. Se quejan del árbitro y así parece que ha sido malo con los dos.



Sí, es asqueroso lo de los hambrientinos con sus lloros y quejas sobre el arbitraje. Son los más ladrones del fútbol mundial y aún sale después de los partidos Butragueño a decir que 'no quiero hablar de los árbitros pero presentaremos una queja formal'. 

Ah, que Butragueño no es argentino? Pues no sé de dónde lo habré sacado yo, perdonad.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Llegaremos a las 2300?



2000 mensajes más mínimo, ahora, hasta los 40K del Warhammer todavía queda, habría que meter más bolvdos...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Dic 2022)

Al final parece que la cosa quedará así en 2026




6 + 1 de Concacaf es demencial




Supongo que será porque 3 están reservados a los organizadores

Pero qué otros 3 putos países de la concacaf tienen nivel para un mundial?



Primera ronda 6 grupos de 5 países a una vuelta
Después los primeros de cada grupo, se enfrentan a doble partido
Y los 3 ganadores se unen a los 5 cabezas de serie en una liguilla de 8 equipos a doble vuelta

Canadá que partía como séptima según el ranking fifa, acabó primera 

Vamos una auténtica locura 

El problema de unir Concacaf y Conmebol es que la diferencia es tal que con 12 cupos + 2 de repesca, acabarían todos los de Conmebol clasificados + USA, México y Canadá y un costa Rica de la vida en repesca

Mientras Europa estancada en 16 cupos con lo que se quedará otra vez fuera un Chequia, Noruega, Suecia o Italia, mientras la todo poderosa Panamá o Jamaica tendrán su placita


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Llegaremos *a las 2300*?



espero que sí, falta poco más de media hora y no me apetece morirme


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (17 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Marruecos no se va a ver en otra como esta.
> Que curioso que cojan y les pongan a hacer partido contra naciones que están invadidas por marroquíes: Bélgica, España, Portugal no lo sé, pero ha sido jugar contra Francia y cagarla. Creo que en esto del fútbol también meten algo de política y algún mensaje subliminal porque el fútbol es una herramienta cojonuda de control mental para la masa borrega.
> ¿No os habéis dado cuenta de cómo periodistas, gente de la calle y demás ya estaban hablando de Marruecos con su opinión chachi piruli de progres?. Pero subiéndolos en pedestales, es que estaba dando vergüenza ajena ya, ahí se hablaba ya de un hermanamiento España Marruecos que asustaba.
> Pues no sería extraño que cojan y coloquen al país invasor musulmán a jugar contra naciones invadidas, en un terreno musulmán donde tienen las de ganar, con árbitros comprados. Todo estaba yendo viento en popa para ponerlos por encima de Europa, y por lo menos llegar a una final mínimo (contra Argentina no creo que ganaran).
> ...



Vas con Francia por vikingo escocido con Messi. Yo voy con Argentina porque sois una secta de subnormales para los que el fútbol y el odio a todo lo que os manden odiar es lo más importante del mundo. No hay ninguno de vosotros que se atreva a llevar la contraria a vuestros líderes en nada. Odiar a Messi, a los sudacas, a los moros, a los negros, a las mujeres y lo que vayan mandando . Al menos ganaríais algo de respeto si fueseis de cara, pero no, 'Ayayayay, yo voy contra Argentina _por el comportamiento_ buaaaa, yo voy contra Messi _porque tomó hormonas_ buaaaa yo voy contra argentina _porque iban con marruecos_ buaaaa', cuando sois unos putos gilipollas que vais dejando mierda por donde pisáis porque no sabéis andar dos pasos hasta el cubo de basura, le compráis el chocolate al Moha y a ese no tenéis cojones de decirle a la cara lo que escribís por aquí, cacho mierdas. Y es que sois tan, pero tan mierdosos, que por dar por culo al que os lo dejó como la bandera de Japón, vais a ir a tope con los de los abucheos a Contador, las acusaciones de dopaje a Nadal, los guiñoles o los pitos a Gasol mientras le entregaban el MVP en el Eurobasket 2015, así se siguen descojonando de nosotros.


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> No como nosotros que sin Xavi e Iniesta quedamos al nivel del Brasil del '70.



Argentina sin Messi será una España actual, acaso no es así?
Que estrella tiene actualmente Argentina?

La España del 2010 tenía algo más que Xavi e Iniesta,

Tenía un portero top, Casillas.
Defensa top, Ramos, Puyol, Piqué.
Centro del campo top, Xabi Alonso, Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta, Fábregas, David Silva.
Delanteros top, Torres y Villa.

El resto, buenos acompañantes.


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Estupideces como esta también se decían de Maradona. Ahora de Messi.



Que estrella aparte de Messi tiene actualmente Argentina?


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (17 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Argentina sin Messi será una España actual, acaso no es así?
> Que estrella tiene actualmente Argentina?
> 
> La España del 2010 tenía algo más que Xavi e Iniesta,
> ...



Messi ya no puede ni correr. Marruecos no tiene ninguna estrella y lo poco que tiene, contra nosotros le sobró. Y antes de que digas que Luis Enrique no sé que, en 2018nos echó Rusia, que no sé ni quiénes jugaban, porque fuera de su barrio no los conocía ni dios.


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Vas con Francia por vikingo escocido con Messi. Yo voy con Argentina porque sois una secta de subnormales para los que el fútbol y el odio a todo lo que os manden odiar es lo más importante del mundo. No hay ninguno de vosotros que se atreva a llevar la contraria a vuestros líderes en nada. Odiar a Messi, a los sudacas, a los moros, a los negros, a las mujeres y lo que vayan mandando . Al menos ganaríais algo de respeto si fueseis de cara, pero no, 'Ayayayay, yo voy contra Argentina _por el comportamiento_ buaaaa, yo voy contra Messi _porque tomó hormonas_ buaaaa yo voy contra argentina _porque iban con marruecos_ buaaaa', cuando sois unos putos gilipollas que vais dejando mierda por donde pisáis porque no sabéis andar dos pasos hasta el cubo de basura, le compráis el chocolate al Moha y a ese no tenéis cojones de decirle a la cara lo que escribís por aquí, cacho mierdas. Y es que sois tan, pero tan mierdosos, que por dar por culo al que os lo dejó como la bandera de Japón, vais a ir a tope con los de los abucheos a Contador, las acusaciones de dopaje a Nadal, los guiñoles o los pitos a Gasol mientras le entregaban el MVP en el Eurobasket 2015, así se siguen descojonando de nosotros.



Estas tú como para hablar de odios jajajaja 

No me gusta el fútbol, aunque algun partido de mundial o Eurocopa veo
Y el real Madrid me la suda a niveles increíbles. 
Así que argumentar que soy madridista porque vaya con Francia es muy pobre.
Ahí te has colado pero bien. Menudo fanático eres. Espero que algún día lo superes. 

Saludos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Que estrella aparte de Messi tiene actualmente Argentina?



La Araña

Fuera, coñas, si de verdad es tan buen chico y Guardiola decide apadrinarlo (y no explotarlo, que los destrozos que hace Pere Guardiola son impresionantes) puede ser el nuevo Messi


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Messi ya no puede ni correr. Marruecos no tiene ninguna estrella y lo poco que tiene, contra nosotros le sobró. Y antes de que digas que Luis Enrique no sé que, en 2018nos echó Rusia, que no sé ni quiénes jugaban, porque fuera de su barrio no los conocía ni dios.



No, Messi ha sido determinante en el juego de Argentina,
sin Messi Argentina es una selección más, del montón,

Marruecos y Rusia nos echaron, y?
España está a un nivel mediano, perfectamente puede perder con esas selecciones,

yo mismo en este mismo hilo dije que Marruecos y Japón serían las sorpresas,
Marruecos mereció ganar a España en el 2018, no son unos cojos,

a quien le haya sorprendido Marruecos es que no ha visto mucho fútbol.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (17 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Estas tú como para hablar de odios jajajaja
> 
> No me gusta el fútbol, aunque algun partido de mundial o Eurocopa veo
> Y el real Madrid me la suda a niveles increíbles.
> ...



Pero cojones a negar que eres xenófobo y racista no tienes, verdad? Porque lo único que has negado es ser del Madrid, no has negado ni lo de ser un guarro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (17 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La Araña
> 
> Fuera, coñas, si de verdad es tan buen chico y Guardiola decide apadrinarlo (y no explotarlo, que los destrozos que hace Pere Guardiola son impresionantes) puede ser el nuevo Messi



Tienen muchas esperanzas en Garnacho (tremendo gashego),

aunque por ahora solo ha jugado cuatro partidos salpicados en la Premier, es una incógnita.

Lautaro a ver qué tal, no lo veo top mundial, aunque "solo" tiene 25 años.

Comparas esta Argentina con las anteriores y claramente tiene menos nombres.
(No es ninguna mentira)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En vez de criticaros unos a otros, valorar el tercer puesto de Croacia, un país con 4 millones que ya atesora un segundo puesto y dos terceros en 24 años



y eso que el deporte principal en croacia es el waterpolo


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (17 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No, Messi ha sido determinante en el juego de Argentina,
> sin Messi Argentina es una selección más, del montón,
> 
> Marruecos y Rusia nos echaron, y?
> ...



Lo mismo que España cuando se le jubilaron los buenos es una selección del montón. Es que no entiendo dónde quieres llegar. También deberías definir 'ESTRELLA' porque si te refieres a futbolistas famosos y caros, los tienen Alemania, Bélgica y Brasil y están en casita hace rato ya. Claro que las selecciones tienen más o menos éxito según la calidad de sus individualidades. Pero también está el encaje de esas individualidades en la selección, ahí tienes a Portugal.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (17 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Tienen muchas esperanzas en Garnacho (tremendo gashego),
> 
> aunque por ahora solo ha jugado cuatro partidos salpicados en la Premier, es una incógnita.
> 
> ...



Gashego pero no quiere jugar con Gashegolandia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> No como nosotros que sin Xavi e Iniesta quedamos al nivel del Brasil del '70.



en el caso de españa fuimos 3 torneos SIN ENTRENADOR....


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Gashego pero no quiere jugar con Gashegolandia.



Da igual, todo para ellos.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> a quien le haya sorprendido Marruecos es que no ha visto mucho fútbol.



Y que no sabe que están todos en ligas de aquí, es descaradísimo haber nacido en Madrid como Hakimi, hacer la carrera aquí para que el pelotazo lo termines dando con el enemigo

Y Argensida 3/4 igval, presumen pero la liga de allí es una pvta hez nivel equipos tipo Ponferradina


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (17 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> en el caso de españa fuimos 3 torneos SIN ENTRENADOR....



Ya, pero eso es nuestro problema. Todos los favoritos que han ido palmando a través de la historia pueden decir lo mismo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Ya, pero eso es nuestro problema. Todos los favoritos que han ido palmando a través de la historia pueden decir lo mismo.



De HECHO ninguna seleccion en la historia ha despedido al entrenador 1 DIA ANTES de un mundial...


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (17 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y que no sabe que están todos en ligas de aquí, es descaradísimo haber nacido en Madrid como Hakimi, hacer la carrera aquí para que el pelotazo lo termines dando con el enemigo
> 
> Y Argensida 3/4 igval, presumen pero la liga de allí es una pvta hez nivel equipos tipo Ponferradina



Ya, lo de Lorenzo Brown, que no habla ni papa y no ha pasado dos días completos en España no es descarado porque, coño, Lorenzo es nombre español, joder. Cuenta como de Albacete.


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Lo mismo que España cuando se le jubilaron los buenos es una selección del montón. Es que no entiendo dónde quieres llegar. También deberías definir 'ESTRELLA' porque si te refieres a futbolistas famosos y caros, los tienen Alemania, Bélgica y Brasil y están en casita hace rato ya. Claro que las selecciones tienen más o menos éxito según la calidad de sus individualidades. Pero también está el encaje de esas individualidades en la selección, ahí tienes a Portugal.



No quiero llegar a ningún punto,
es claro lo que digo,

Argentina sin Messi es una España en nivel de jugadores,

acaso yo digo que España es top hoy en día?

Francia, Inglaterra y Brasil.
sacan jugadores como churros actualmente en todas las líneas, esas son futuras selecciones top, que ganen es otra cosa diferente,

Despues pueden llegar equipos más modestos como Marruecos o Croacia ahora,

pero si tienes los mejores jugadores será más fácil, creo yo.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (17 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> De HECHO ninguna seleccion en la historia ha despedido al entrenador 1 DIA ANTES de un mundial...



Un día antes no sé, pero en fase de grupos Parreira y el de Corea, los dos en el mismo mundial, el del 98. Cierto que selecciones mierdosas, pero de las de cierto nivel, las peleas internas en Francia son un clásico.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (17 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No quiero llegar a ningún punto,
> es claro lo que digo,
> 
> Argentina sin Messi es una España en nivel de jugadores,
> ...



Ya, pero de toda la vida se sabe que hay muchos muy buenos jugadores de club que no rinden con sus equipos nacionales por lo que sea.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Ya, lo de Lorenzo Brown, que no habla ni papa y no ha pasado dos días completos en España no es descarado porque, coño, Lorenzo es nombre español, joder. Cuenta como de Albacete.



¿Y qué tiene que ver esto? Y aún asín, Lorenzo es hamijo personal de Gominolo ergo en temas deportivos se conocen, los amegos ni de eso presvmen


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (17 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Y qué tiene que ver esto? Y aún asín, Lorenzo es hamijo personal de Gominolo ergo en temas deportivos se conocen, los amegos ni de eso presvmen



Claro que tiene que ver. Si un born in usa puede jugar con España, por qué no un nacido en Madrí no puede hacerlo con Marruecos?


----------



## rascachapas (17 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Se sabe ya por qué no hay viruses del camello entre los bolvdos?



Porque están vacunados


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Dic 2022)

Lo que pasa es que el mundial cada vez tiene menos sentido si el 90% de los jugadores que van a jugar la final tienen dos o hasta tres nacionalidades

Qué sentido tiene defender los colores, el himno y la bandera de un país, si no saben ni cuáles son?


----------



## Edu.R (17 Dic 2022)

Bueno, muy contento por la victoria de Croacia, la verdad que HONOR como se han sacado un 2º y un 3º en dos mundiales seguidos...

También a Marruecos, por supuesto, aunque esto huele más a flor de un día "afortunada", pero igualmente meter a África en una semifinales tiene mérito.

Mañana OBVIO voy con Francia.


----------



## cebollo (17 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Qué sentido tiene defender los colores, el himno y la bandera de un país, si no saben ni cuáles son?



Los mejores futbolistas del mundo se concentran en unos pocos equipos europeos. La consecuencia es que la Champions es maravillosa y la Premier League está bastante bien. El resto de fútbol de clubs es una mierda.

El mundial sirve para que millones de aficionados muy apasionados (brasileños o argentinos entre otros) puedan ver a los mejores jugadores del mundo jugando para ellos. Lo viven con mucha pasión porque es un mes de cada 48, luego son 4 años de ver Vélez - Fluminense y mierdas así.


----------



## JAGGER (17 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Aliméntate bien, argentino, que será de lo poco que comas.



Gracias por el consejo. No sé qué tendrá que ver con mi vida ni con el fútbol. Indudablemente tú de fútbol, nada. Jajaja.
Saludos!


----------



## JAGGER (17 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Los mejores futbolistas del mundo se concentran en unos pocos equipos europeos. La consecuencia es que la Champions es maravillosa y la Premier League está bastante bien. El resto de fútbol de clubs es una mierda.
> 
> El mundial sirve para que millones de aficionados muy apasionados (brasileños o argentinos entre otros) puedan ver a los mejores jugadores del mundo jugando para ellos. Lo viven con mucha pasión porque es un mes de cada 48, luego son 4 años de ver Vélez - Fluminense y mierdas así.



Qué raro, los jugadores europeos ven las ligas de Argentina y Brasil: aprenden y disfrutan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (17 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que el mundial cada vez tiene menos sentido si el 90% de los jugadores que van a jugar la final tienen dos o hasta tres nacionalidades
> 
> Qué sentido tiene defender los colores, el himno y la bandera de un país, si no saben ni cuáles son?



Exactamente,por eso este mundial para lo más que ha servido ha sido para escaquearme de trabajar y poco más.
Más o menos igual que ver un partido de Champions con 8 morenos por cada equipo. Pa pasar el rato y poco más.


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

En erfúmbol mondiarl lo que se pone sobre la mesa es un grupo. 
Ermondial no lo gana un Messi. De hecho, Messi no ha ganao nunca un modiarl.
Tampoco gana ermondial "La idea". Nop.
Tampoco gana un mondiarl "El futuro" ni "El pasado". Nada de eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Un día antes no sé, pero en fase de grupos Parreira y el de Corea, los dos en el mismo mundial, el del 98. Cierto que selecciones mierdosas, pero de las de cierto nivel, las peleas internas en Francia son un clásico.



aqui delbosque se durmio por seniltud... y despidimos al entrenador que RESUCITO a la seleccion


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



como RAUL no hace falta prueba de paternidad


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Cierto, se ha pasado volando.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Cierto, se ha pasado volando.



porque hay mucha seleccion morralla


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

La tarea de un seleccionador es hacer de un puñao de fumbolistas un grupo.

Qué ha pasao con "La idea"?
que "la idea" anuló la posibilidac de hacer un grupo antes de empezar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

De qué sirve "El futuro" en ermondial? 
De nada. No sirve pa na.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

y "El pasado"?
lo mismo. No sirve pa na


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

pero cono van de listos pues nos tenemos que tragar a los tarugazos manazas


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (18 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En vez de criticaros unos a otros, valorar el tercer puesto de Croacia, un país con 4 millones que ya atesora un segundo puesto y dos terceros en 24 años




me dan casi tanta envidia como holanda…tres veces segundos….guau

Lo de ser tan pequeños, pues, es que no debería haber paises tan pequeños. Si fueran yugoslavia estarían en la final.
Y si españa y portugal no hubieran sido separados…
Alemania y austria…
Y ahí siguen los mismos, intentando enfrentar países hermanos en este mismo hilo…


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (18 Dic 2022)

coto creo que va con francia


----------



## El facha de Odessa (18 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Pero cojones a negar que eres xenófobo y racista no tienes, verdad? Porque lo único que has negado es ser del Madrid, no has negado ni lo de ser un guarro.


----------



## Manoliko (18 Dic 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> coto creo que va con francia



Que grande Coto, coño.


----------



## El facha de Odessa (18 Dic 2022)

FINAL ARGENTINA vs FRANCIA - ¿Con quién va BURBUJA.INFO en la FINAL?


En Forocoches quieren que gane Argentina, pero... ¿y en burbuja? Abro encuesta




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

El facha de Odessa dijo:


> FINAL ARGENTINA vs FRANCIA - ¿Con quién va BURBUJA.INFO en la FINAL?
> 
> 
> En Forocoches quieren que gane Argentina, pero... ¿y en burbuja? Abro encuesta
> ...



A mi me da igual quien gane, no apoyo ni a Argentina ni a Francia pues no siento especial simpatía por ninguno de esos países.

Me conformo con un partido entretenido con prórroga y penaltis, sin mamoneos arbitrales y más de 3 goles.

Es mucho pedir, lo sé, me huelo un partido poco digno de una final del mundial.


----------



## Feriri88 (18 Dic 2022)

Llevo un rato entretenido traduciendo comentario morunos en Youtube TODOS uqe si Ala quiera la victoria y Ala arriba Ala abajo

Recordándole que los TRES equipos del mundial son de naciones católicas. Vencidos dos veces por Dios, más poderoso que el suyo. Por eso nuestro Dios nos hace vivir en países más bellos y ricos.

Y que se vayan a tomar por el culo

Soy malo? Nos deben 300 muertos, que se jodan


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Mejor mundial 1994 

Mejor actuación individual 1998 Zidane y figo 

2002 Aún era un mundial con aire de mundial 


2006 ni me acuerdo 

2010 fue aburrido, al menos lo gano España 

2014 rollo máximo 

2018 ni sabia que se celebro 

2022 la denigrancia máxima.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mejor mundial 1994
> 
> Mejor actuación individual 1998 Zidane y figo
> 
> ...



Vale, yo tambien quiero jugar a esto:

Alemania 74: Casi no recuerdo, solo vi la final y en casa todos iban con Holanda y se pusieron tristes, solo recuerdo eso.

Argentina 78: Euforia con España en el cole, apuestas, expectación y primer chasco furgolero. El resto del mundial muy polémico con nueva final en la que todos iban con Holanda y doble decepción. ¿Si me gustó?, disfruté como un enano, quizás por ser el primero que me tragué más o menos entero.

España 82: Mundialazo a pesar del ridi español.

México 86: Mundialazo en todos los aspectos, incluída España.

Italia 90: Aburrido

USA 94: Buen mundial.

Francia 98: Bueno.

Corea/Japón 2002: Buen mundial pero con robo a España descarado.

Alemania 2006: Truño

Sudáfrica 2010: Ganamos y eso fué lo mejor.

Brasil 2014: Buen Mundial.

Rusia 2018: Aceptable.

Qatar 2022: Pasable.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (18 Dic 2022)

Francia se convertirá hoy en la tercera selección en ganar 2 m0ndiales consecutivos. 

Italia 1934 1938
Brazil 1958 1962
Francia 2018 2022

Br0000000tal


----------



## yimi (18 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Un tío feliz con sus hijos celebrando el tercer puesto.

Otros llegan a la final y se ponen a insultar, faltar y vacilar.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> que no llevas razón, que la champions actual es mucho más dura que la copa de europa de toda la vida, fíjate el nivel de los rivales del madrid en los últimas champions ganadas:
> 
> equipos a los que elimina el Real Madrid en la champions 21-22: liverpool, manchester city, psg, chelsea
> 
> ...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Soy malo? Nos deben 300 muertos, que se jodan



Otro tonto que se cree la versión oficial del 11-M.


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>



Joder, cúrrate un poco más la respuesta... te han pasado la polla por la cara y pones eso!!!


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Otro tonto que se cree la versión oficial del 11-M.



Cada vez está más claro que Marruecos estuvo implicado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Cada vez está más claro que Marruecos estuvo implicado.



Más bien el OTANato.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Hoy es el gran día compañeros!!!!

La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Francia se convertirá hoy en la tercera selección en ganar 2 m0ndiales consecutivos.
> 
> Italia 1934 1938
> Brazil 1958 1962
> ...



Ojalá, pero me parece muy preparado para Hambretina desde hace meses.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Cada vez está más claro que Marruecos estuvo implicado.



Y Francia. Y el P$%€.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ojalá, pero me parece muy preparado para Hambretina desde hace meses.



Por eso tmb hay q ir con argentina, pa que francia no gane dos mundiales seguidos  cualquiera aguanta si ganan a los franchutes


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Dic 2022)

Yo de Argentina estaría acojonada con Dembele.

El futbolista absurdo.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

*Tendrá que ver a sus compañeros de tridente desde casa*


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Francia merece este mundial,
por qué?

Han perdido por lesión a...

Paul Pogba
N'Golo Kanté
Karim Benzema
Lucas Hernández
(Todos titulares indiscutibles)

En semis ni pudieron jugar Rabiot y Upamecano,
ahora tienen tocados a Raphael Varane e Ibrahima Konaté.

Hay alguna selección en el mundo capaz de soportar tantas bajas y seguir siendo favorita?

Francia es la mejor selección del mundo con diferencia.

Se imaginan a una Brasil sin Vinicius, Neymar, Casemiro, Marquinhos, etc?
A una Argentina sin Messi, Lautaro, Cristian Romero, De Paul, etc?

Es algo de lo que nadie habla.


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

Hace una semana una encuesta en Buenos Aires: " Que preferís, que se acabe la recesión o que la Argentina gane el mundial?? Que salga campeón la Argentina, por supuesto" nada más que añadir, que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hace una semana una encuesta en Buenos Aires: " Que preferís, que se acabe la recesión o que la Argentina gane el mundial?? Que salga campeón la Argentina, por supuesto" nada más que añadir, que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.



Eso si, no tienen un puto duro, pero medio país, viajando para allí.

Increible, pero luego los malos somos los Españoles.

Si no han evolucionado en su puta vida, será problema suyo.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

*El sueño de Messi*


----------



## eltonelero (18 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Por eso tmb hay q ir con argentina, pa que francia no gane dos mundiales seguidos  cualquiera aguanta si ganan a los franchutes



Que va, si ganan los franceses ya se ha demostrado de otros mundiales que son 2-3 dias de jolgorio y ya.
Has conocido a muchos franceses dandote el coñazo con el futbol o su selección? están todo el dia con sus estrellas de furgol marronoides? son mucho mas comedidos y autocríticos.

En cambio Hambrentina sin haber ganado nada en casi medio siglo son lo mas plasta y cargante del planeta, con un tio que va arrastrandose a base de ayuda arbitral te lo ponen como Dios...

Si ganan, preparaós para que hasta el 2070 digan que son el centro del universo y el furgol.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

*Salah enfurece a Marruecos*

En el país norteafricano no entienden que el mejor futbolista árabe no les haya apoyado durante el Mundial. La explicación, desde Egipto: “Mo siente que no han estado con él”.


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Dic 2022)

No he podido dormir nada . El partido más importante que he visto en mi vida . Que gane la argentina . Se lo pido al señor


----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

*VAMOH VAMOH ARGENTINAAAAAAA

ARGENTINA DESPIERTA, ARGENTINA VENSERAAAAA !!!!! 



















*


----------



## yimi (18 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Tendrá que ver a sus compañeros de tridente desde casa*



Debería se al revés: Messi = Patricio (cortito) y Mbappé = Bob Esponja (happyflower).


----------



## yimi (18 Dic 2022)

¿Alguien conoce foros argentinos? ¿Hay algún equivalente a burbuja o forocoches?

Me gustaría seguirlo por curiosidad.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## eltonelero (18 Dic 2022)

yimi dijo:


> ¿Alguien conoce foros argentinos? ¿Hay algún equivalente a burbuja o forocoches?
> 
> Me gustaría seguirlo por curiosidad.



un foro de economía en Argentina la verdad que tiene que ser la risión....
o entrar en el subforo politico/historia y verles argumentando de porqué perdieron la guerra de las Malvinas o si cuantos billones de plata les robaron los malvados españoles.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

*Balones de Oro versión Mundial, desde 1982*

España 1982- *Paolo Rossi * 

México 1986- *Diego Armando Maradona* 

Italia 1990- *Salvatore Schillaci* 

EEUU 1994- *Romário *

Francia 1998- *Ronaldo *

Corea del Sur y Japón 2002- *Oliver Kahn* 

Alemania 2006- *Zinedine Zidane* 

Sudáfrica 2010- *Diego Forlán* 

Brasil 2014- *Lionel Messi* 

Rusia 2018- *Luka Modric * 

Qatar 2022 - ¿?


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Balones de Oro versión Mundial, desde 1982*
> 
> España 1982- *Paolo Rossi *
> 
> ...



Últimamente lo están dando al "perdedor" de cada mundial,

depende de quien pierda, será Mbappé o Messi,

si es por mérito global real,
Mbappé es el mejor jugador de este mundial.


----------



## Elmachacante (18 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Últimamente lo están dando al "perdedor" de cada mundial,
> 
> depende de quien pierda, será Mbappé o Messi,
> 
> ...



Va tocando que gane argentina y se lleve el balón mbape


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Dic 2022)

Vamos argentina vamos con más huevos hoy ganamos


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2022)

Entre la turra de los argentinos y la turra globalista follamoronegros, como la que hubo hace 4 años cuando ganó Franciafrica... Prefiero la bomba nuclear.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

*Un plan perfecto*


----------



## TNTcl (18 Dic 2022)

Hola, partido de Parientes vs Vecinos, qué podía salir peor ?.

Bueeeeeeeno, iremos con los Parientes, qué le vamos a hacer, fueron nuestros niños...


----------



## tz96 (18 Dic 2022)

arriba

Vamos argentina!!


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

*ONCE DE FRANCIA*

*Lloris; Koundé, Varane, Upamecano, Theo Hernandez; Griezmann, Tchouameni, Rabiot; Dembélé, Giroud y Mbappé.*

Didier Deschamps sale con su once de gala. Para ello, *ha podido recuperar a figuras como Upamecano en el eje de la zaga y Rabiot, ambos bajas en las semifinales contra Mar*ruecos. Por tanto, se caen del equipo Konaté y Fofana.







*ONCE DE ARGENTINA*

Y también tenemos ONCE OFICIAL DE ARGENTINA: *Dibu Martínez; Nahuel Molina, Romero, Otamendi, Tagliafico; Di María, De Paul, Enzo Fernández, Mac Allister; Messi y Julián Álvarez.*


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (18 Dic 2022)

Dato:

Mas finales jugadas d un mundial

Alemania 8
Brasil 7
Italia 6
Argentina 6
Francia 4
Holanda 3
Uruguay 2
Checoslovaquia 2
Hungria 2
España 1
Inglaterra 1
Suecia 1
Croacia 1


Mis conclusiones:

Aparte del top 3 q no requiere de comentarios...
Respect para Argentina
Respect para Francia
Repect para Uruguay

Honor para Hungria y Chequia y tb para Holanda


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Francia tiene que hacer lo mismo que hace 4 años.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

*2 continentes, solo un trofeo.*


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (18 Dic 2022)

Muerde, Araña.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Los franceses esta noche pueden hacerse de ORO con los argentinos.


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> un foro de economía en Argentina la verdad que tiene que ser la risión....
> o entrar en el subforo politico/historia y verles argumentando de porqué perdieron la guerra de las Malvinas o si cuantos billones de plata les robaron los malvados españoles.



Esa es buena, tiene que ser cojonudo leerlos sobre esos términos jajajjajajaja.

Encima como edulcoran el lenguaje, te puedes tirar al suelo a reir.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Hoy es el día de los penaltitos largos


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hoy es el día de los penaltitos largos



Argentina es el equipo al que le han pitado 4 a favor y ninguno en contra.
Francia es el equipo al que no le han pitado ninguno a favor, y 3 en contra.

Si a Francia le toca un penalti, los argentinos dirán que es todo culpa de los árbitros.

El árbitro CALVO POLACO a mi personalmente no me gusta, hubiese preferido otro señor.


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hoy es el día de los penaltitos largos



Que hoy les pitan un par de ellos a favor, ni cotiza, no?.

Como será, que estoy seguro que si llegasen a penaltys, Francia tendria 5 y Argentina 7 a favor


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Santa Teresita interpretando a Juana de Arco. Las dos santas patronas de Francia en una sola imagen. 







Que Dios reparta suerte.


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Argentina es el equipo al que le han pitado 4 a favor y ninguno en contra.
> Francia es el equipo al que no le han pitado ninguno a favor, y 3 en contra.
> 
> Si a Francia le toca un penalti, los argentinos dirán que es todo culpa de los árbitros.
> ...



Os imaginais a Martirio Lahoz arbitrando el tinglao de hoy?.

Nos ibamos a descojonar pero hasta el dia que muriésemos, porque la iba a liar pardisima.


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina ya ganó.
Gracias, Diego Armando Maradona.
Gracias Bangladesh.

​


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2022)

Porra...

¿ Minuto para el penalti a favor de los tercermundistas ???...

Mi apuesta: Min. 23....


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Porra...
> 
> ¿ Minuto para el penalti a favor de los tercermundistas ???...
> 
> Mi apuesta: Min. 23....



Min. 1


----------



## TNTcl (18 Dic 2022)

El planteamiento de Argentina, si se parece al de Marruecos el otro día, tiene bastantes papeletas de ganar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Min. 1



Empezar prontito, para cortar las alas al rival, lo veo, si.


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> El planteamiento de Argentina, si se parece al de Marruecos el otro día, tiene bastantes papeletas de ganar.



En lo de robar, son pimos hermanos


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Porra...
> 
> ¿ Minuto para el penalti a favor de los tercermundistas ???...
> 
> Mi apuesta: Min. 23....




Minuto 11 
Minuto 13
Minuto 23 
Minuto 33 


La logia patrocina este partido.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

*No todos los días se juega una final del Mundial*


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## TNTcl (18 Dic 2022)

Siendo egoístas, sería preferible que el fútbol mundial hablase español mejor que francés, inglés o árabe.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Llevo un rato entretenido traduciendo comentario morunos en Youtube TODOS uqe si Ala quiera la victoria y Ala arriba Ala abajo
> 
> Recordándole que los TRES equipos del mundial son de naciones católicas. Vencidos dos veces por Dios, más poderoso que el suyo. Por eso nuestro Dios nos hace vivir en países más bellos y ricos.
> 
> ...





Nos deben 300 muertos y la invasión de miles de ellos en nuestras tierras europeas. 
Han quedado en el podio tres países católicos, que se jodan. 
Ver desinflarse a los moros en solo tres días ha sido apoteósico.


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Moronegros vs sudacas que asquito de final a ver si hay suerte y se lesionan 10 con el cruzado


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>




Un tío que ha quedado tercero con su equipo en el mundial y posa feliz y orgulloso con sus hijos. 

Otros llegan a la final y lo único que saben hacer es insultar.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

*El mundo ahora mismo*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> ...
> El árbitro CALVO POLACO a mi personalmente no me gusta, hubiese preferido otro señor.



Saludos! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Que fea le salió la hija mayor. Es un clon de el en niña


----------



## TNTcl (18 Dic 2022)

Esto sí que es la Hostia...


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Un tío que ha quedado tercero con su equipo en el mundial y posa feliz y orgulloso con sus hijos.
> 
> Otros llegan a la final y lo único que saben hacer es insultar.



Menos mal que la mujer compensa esos genes  el tío hay que decir que es buen madridista más de una vez le he visto con la mujer en el wizink sobre todo cuando estaba Doncic


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Cuántas faltas creéis que le van a pitar a que mirashhhh bobohhhh?


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Estaba oyendo al paco González en el tiempo de juego presumiendo de amistades y me acabo de acordar de la loca del coño aquella que se emperro con su mujer e hija que pasó con ella?? Sigue encerrada o ya la han soltado?


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Menos mal que la mujer compensa esos genes  el tío hay que decir que es buen madridista más de una vez le he visto con la mujer en el wizink sobre todo cuando estaba Doncic




Y eso que Modric tiene los genes fuertes. Los niños son clavados pero han salido en versión guapos. 

Modric es súper devoro dela virgen María, suele llevar camisetas con su imagen. 
Por lo visto los croatas son super beatos.


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

Dembele sabrá que es la final del mundial?

Si alguien se lo dice a lo mejor hoy se la saca. Ojo al factor X este.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Estaba oyendo al paco González en el tiempo de juego presumiendo de amistades y me acabo de acordar de la loca del coño aquella que se emperro con su mujer e hija que pasó con ella?? Sigue encerrada o ya la han soltado?




Le pasó lo mismo que a Clint Eastwood en la peli de Escalofrío en la Noche. 
Juraría que la zumbada acabó detenida y fue a la trena, no o recuerdo bien.


----------



## cebollo (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy es el gran día compañeros!!!!
> 
> La era del mamadou ha comenzado.



Fuera bromas, ningún jugador argentino le puede ganar un choque a Tchouameni ni una carrera a Mbappe. 

Francia físicamente es muy superior y no se está comentando.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

¿Dónde está casillas hoy?


----------



## Th89 (18 Dic 2022)

Susto o muerte. Menuda mierda.

Es que es la peor final posible para mí


----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

Himno de Argentina: letra, significado, historia y compositor del Himno Nacional


Aprovechando el estreno de la Selección de Argentina en el Mundial de Qatar 2022, es buen momento para hacer un repaso al himno oficial del país y conocer la historia que le rodea.




www.marca.com








*"¡Oíd, mortales!, el grito sagrado:

¡libertad!, ¡libertad!, ¡libertad!

Oíd el ruido de rotas cadenas;

ved en trono a la noble igualdad.

¡Ya su trono dignísimo abrieron

las Provincias Unidas del Sud!

Y los libres del mundo responden:

¡al gran pueblo argentino, salud!

CORO

Sean eternos los laureles

que supimos conseguir:


Coronados de gloria vivamos,
*
_*¡o juremos con gloria morir!"*_


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

No tengo ni idea de lo que piensan los respectivos entrenadores ni jugadores sobre el partido de hoy, pero sospecho dos cosas :

1) Argentina va a salir a por el partido e intentarán marcar en el primer cuarto del encuentro. Especular es lo que menos les conviene y si pierden no va a ser por quedarse parado sino por arriesgar.

2) Si Argentina y Francia juegan como han jugado los últimos partidos, veo difícil que Francia gane, tuvieron bastante suerte ante Inglaterra e incluso Marruecos perdonó algunas ocasiones por falta de remate o calidad en el último pase. Para que Francia tenga oportunidades, deben echarle más cojones ( comprometerse, le dicen ahora ) y defender mejor, los argentinos no les van a perdonar, no pueden limitarse a esperar alguna oportunidad como han hecho hasta ahora


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Fuera bromas, ningún jugador argentino le puede ganar un choque a Tchouameni ni una carrera a Mbappe.
> 
> Francia físicamente es muy superior y no se está comentando.



Chumino ha perdido un huevo balones en zonas en donde Messi y Álvarez te matan. Y mbappe lleva un mundial flojillo cuando no tiene espacios. Así que ojo a esto tb.

Eso sí, es una final así que lo normal es que los buenos aparezcan casi todos. Y Francia tiene más buenos que argentina.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Himno de Argentina: letra, significado, historia y compositor del Himno Nacional
> 
> 
> Aprovechando el estreno de la Selección de Argentina en el Mundial de Qatar 2022, es buen momento para hacer un repaso al himno oficial del país y conocer la historia que le rodea.
> ...


----------



## yimi (18 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Estaba oyendo al paco González en el tiempo de juego presumiendo de amistades y me acabo de acordar de la loca del coño aquella que se emperro con su mujer e hija que pasó con ella?? Sigue encerrada o ya la han soltado?




Le cayeron 20 años en un psiquiátrico.









Se confirma la condena de la acosadora de Paco González


El locutor de radio respira aliviado tras la confirmación de que la mujer que intentó acabar con la vida de su mujer permanecerá ingresada en un centro psiquiátrico.




www.diezminutos.es


----------



## Elsexy (18 Dic 2022)

Visto el fútbol que han hecho ambas diría que es favorita Argentina, pero veremos que tiene Francia


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

yimi dijo:


> Le cayeron 20 años en un psiquiátrico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder tiene más pena que los moronegros 
Y encima al fulano le caen 22 en una cárcel jojojojojo vaya caso


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Fuera bromas, ningún jugador argentino le puede ganar un choque a Tchouameni ni una carrera a Mbappe.
> 
> Francia físicamente es muy superior y no se está comentando.




De todas formas ten en cuenta dos cosas, marruecos fue muy superior físicamente en desgaste a Francia, exceptuando a los dos que señalas.

Francia aún no le ha dado por jugar de verdad, parece que incluso gana con pequeños esfuerzos, veremos cuando les pongan en aprietos.

Francia gana de calle


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Los de la COPE comiéndole la polla ya a Me$$i.


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Durísimo examen para el fútbol de Sudamérica.
Diré también que en esta final, no hay argentinos jugando para Francia.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

A pesar de Messi y de algunos argentinos..

FORZA ARGENTINA!!!


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

De pie, hijos de puta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> A pesar de Messi y de algunos argentinos..
> 
> FORZA ARGENTINA!!!



Rociadas para todas las argentinas!! 

Viva Francia y vica nuestro oro!!!!!


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Argentinos TRAIDORES al rey Fernando VII


----------



## The Replicant (18 Dic 2022)

cuando piten el penaltito a los argensimios apago la tele

taluecs


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Viva Francia joder!!!!!


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

Biba Argentina


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Quién es ese sapo?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

¿hay algún jailo para los que queremos que pierdan los dos países?


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

El himno de argentina me parece arrítmico a mil.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Que fea es la Charo francesa que canta joer


----------



## Vikingo2016 (18 Dic 2022)

Vamos Francia!! Tenéis que golear a los argentinos y dejarlos en ridículo. 

Menudas risas se esperan en todo el mundo viendo perder al enano, dictador, hormonado.


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

*Allez les bleus!!!*


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

A ver si hay suerte y se lesionan los dos gilipollas vip del PSG y le dan en los morros a los moros de mierda de qatar


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

El himno franchute mola más. Ya empiezan ganando 1-0.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Argentinos TRAIDORES al rey Fernando VII


----------



## GT5 (18 Dic 2022)

¿Si cae un relámpago y mata a todos pierden los dos equipos y gana Croacia?


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Los argentinos son todos martino pollatatuada.


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Estoy atacado jajajajajajja


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Un calvo de árbitro,

empezamos mal.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Qué bonita es la Marsellesa. Allez les Bleues!


----------



## Vikingo2016 (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Cuántas faltas creéis que le van a pitar a que mirashhhh bobohhhh?



Un penalti a favor de argentina. 

Ninguna tarjeta aunque peguen 700 patadas, 300 codazos.

A los franceses tarjetas por robar el balón a los argentinos.


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Allez les mamadous!!!!


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Albacete 4 Ibiza 0
Que yo sé que es el futbol que de verdad os interesa


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Me gustaría que Messi tuviera su mundial, pero va a ganar Francia, salvo que Argentina haga un partidazo épico.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Hoy los funcionarios irán con el equipo multicultural no?


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Gracias Bangladesh!


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

El club más representado el Atleti:


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

no se vosotros, pero yo me espero un partido super conservador por parte de los dos ... (espero equivocarme)


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> *Allez les bleus!!!*



*QUE DISÉ BOBO,*
*ANDA YA PALLÁ*
*BOBO*

Viva la sangre hispana politatuada!!!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

a ser un puto cerdo ahora se le llama "ser muy combativo" (rtve)


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Si gana Messi , gana el SECESIONISMO

BIBA FRANCIA


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Albacete 4 Ibiza 0
> Que yo sé que es el futbol que de verdad os interesa




Vas a renovar este años el carnet de soci filetes? 

Parece que nuestra zona de Spotify la suben de precio


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

La enana hormonada se ha hecho pupa.


----------



## Granodepus (18 Dic 2022)

busco novia


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> busco novia



estás en el sitio indicado


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Final del campeonato del mundo de fútbol. Se dice pronto...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Los africanos le van a dejar la pelota a los hambretinos y esperan salir corriendo. Juegan con fuego.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya pases


----------



## Th89 (18 Dic 2022)

Tener que escuchar al subnormal de Ribero y al resto que son parciales a full… qué ascazo, por Dios.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Uuyyy pases rarunos de Francia.


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Que ganen los blancos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Final del campeonato del mundo de fútbol. Se dice pronto...



fecha indicadísima para el fín del mundo (modo magufo on)


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Falta boboooohhhhh


----------



## artemis (18 Dic 2022)

@JAGGER HAMBRENTINA


----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El club más representado el Atleti:



JOJJOJO que gane argentina y que el atleti coloque a Nahuel y De Paul en el mercado de invierno.........joder, VAMOOOHHHHHH ARGENTINAAAAA !!!!


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Los negros como siempre: robar y correr


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Que ganen los blancos



A Croacia ya la echaron.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

fútbol "canchero" TM


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Están dormidos estos franceses


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2022)

Jajjajajaaja.... Si marca De Paul, me hago monja... Jajjajaja


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Muy bien los argentos en estos primeros minutos. Más le vale aprovechar sus buenos momentos y marcar.


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## lamamadelamama (18 Dic 2022)

cuanto más tercermundista es el país más afición en las gradas


----------



## lamamadelamama (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya puta mierda de corner messi


----------



## FeiJiao (18 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Están dormidos estos franceses



No se han recuperado del virus del camello....


----------



## Elsexy (18 Dic 2022)

Están más enchufados los argentinos


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

El CALBO la va a liar pitandole un penalty a Francia.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

los boludos desde lo del otro día, tienen la consigna de tirarse cuando estén en el área... que algo pescarán


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Leche de mamadou!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

Que gane la seleccion menos United colores of Benetton y mas racialmente homogenea.


----------



## Topollillo (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno pues empezo el partidillo entre los boludos y los mamaduus.

Vayamos calentando motores.

El duro ataque de un periodista argentino a España y los españoles: "Ladrones, hijos de pu**..."


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Cuántas faltas creéis que le van a pitar a que mirashhhh bobohhhh?



de momento le ha pitado una. Y las que le quedan por hacer…


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Mejor ARG en el comienzo


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

El calvo polaco protegiendo a Nike.


----------



## Th89 (18 Dic 2022)

Le ha clavado el codo.

Argentina Style


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

Jota Ele predijo esta final y dice que ganan los de oscuro.


----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

Lloris LLORÓN. VAMOOOOHHHHH


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajjajajaaja.... Si marca De Paul, me hago monja... Jajjajaja



Es demasiado malo para tirar a porteria si quiera.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Argentinos a romper costillas, no me sorprende.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Nadie tiene videos de argentinos quedándose moñecos o precipitándose al vacío cuando ganaron el otro dia


----------



## Nicors (18 Dic 2022)

Puta Francia no nos olvidamos por tu culpa perdimos el imperio.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Dic 2022)

Los cerdos argentinos en su linea de corruptos ladrones timadores : haciendo faltas empujones codazos...


----------



## Granodepus (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nadie tiene videos de argentinos quedándose moñecos o precipitándose al vacío cuando ganaron el otro dia



wtf? cuentame mas


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Francia no juega a nada,

pero tampoco les hace falta,

así llevan varios años.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Hoy los wokes van con Francia


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

Esté el centro de Madrid brutalmente abarrotado de asquerosos argentinos de mierda, hay más panchos que españoles. En cambio las francesitas rubias estudiantes son otro nivel.


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

"es que son cancheros"

Cancheros : hijosdeputa


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Francia no huele la pelota.


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Casillas que se dedique a otra cosa


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Jojojo La Araña le va a robar protagonismo a Messing


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Hoy los wokes van con Francia



tienen que estar divididos, porque ARG es el cúlmen del feminismo indigenista


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

La mano de Dios, la he visto, el Pibe les observa desde arriba.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296313



vale ya, hombre


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

Que poquito fútbol tiene el medio campo de Francia. 

Cuarto de hora y no han podido darle un balón a dembele o mbappe con ventaja.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Deberíamos volver seguro que aún les queda oro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Está mejor Hambretina


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296314



Ignore


----------



## yimi (18 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra al ignore por pelma.


----------



## Granodepus (18 Dic 2022)

menudo partidazo...da para paja!


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> vale ya, hombre



Hay que equilibrar los aposhos, bobo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> menudo partidazo...da para paja!



manda foto


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Buen ridiculo lleva Theo, dos o tres ya


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina tiene hambre de gol.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Los pases de Theo Hernandez, no huele nada esto


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

En una final como no aproveches tus momentos, pierdes.

Argentina de momento no lo hace.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

El boludo Di Maria


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Ya le están comiendo la polla a messi en tve


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Deberíamos volver seguro que aún les queda oro.



Que nos devuelvan los abalorios!!!


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Está mejor Hambretina



Pero Francia no necesita dominar, ni por espacio, ni por tiempo; Francia juega así y sale a la contra o avanza en grupo.

El guardiolaismo no ha infectado a DesChamps.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

los boludos van aceleradísimos ... será el MATE TM


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

Francia no juegan a nada y encima perdiendo balones en defensa, no les pinta bien


----------



## Pepe la rana (18 Dic 2022)

Está amañado el mundial para que Messi y lleguen a la final?


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Francia. No Griezmann, no party


----------



## Granodepus (18 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Ya le están comiendo la polla a messi en tve



vaya panda de bobos!


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En una final como no aproveches tus momentos, pierdes.
> 
> Argentina de momento no lo hace.



La presión de Argentina va a bajar en cuánto los boludos se empiecen a cansar


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Argentina tiene *hambre* de gol.



in yéneral


----------



## GT5 (18 Dic 2022)

Messi es un bluf absoluto. Esos balones los pilla Romario, Ronaldo, Maradona, Ronaldinho o el propio Mbappe y algo hacen, al menos intentarlo. Es una maricona. Creo que su problema es ése, el miedo, se esconde, está rezando para que no le lleguen balones.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Falta bastante nvtritiva


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Mola el bigote de Al Capone que lleva Dembele

Allez les bleus!!!


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Pinta típico partido en el que argentina va a tener posesión todo el rato sin gol pero francia les va a calzar uno


----------



## Topollillo (18 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Mejor ARG en el comienzo



Vas con los boludos, ¿verdad?


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Ojo a Francia ahora


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Ok


- CONANÍN - dijo:


> los boludos van aceleradísimos ... será el MATE TM




Los batidos especiales, todos tiene chicle en la boca para masticar


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Argentina tiene hambre de gol.



Argentina tiene hambre...así.. En general... Vamos...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Le ha hecho la cama hombre


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Cual es la diferencia de altura entre los argentinos y los franchutes?


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

El asco que siento por los sudacas de mierda no se puede expresar en palabras. Mataría a todos los españoles que los apoyan, hay que ser putísima gentuza. Aunque son todos panchos, catalanes o rojos de mierda.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2022)

Rabiot hiede en contra del viento.


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Dic 2022)

Pues Francia muy timorata y echada atrás.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Penalti muahahhaha


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

lo que os decía antes


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

No se podía saber


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Un penalty, QUE RARO.


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Penalti


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Penaltito


----------



## Elsexy (18 Dic 2022)

Eso es penalti???


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Otro penalty, es acojonante Dios mio...


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (18 Dic 2022)

ya cayó el penalti esperado, vamos messi


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2022)

Mierda.... He fallado por 2 minutos.... Jjajjajja


----------



## yimi (18 Dic 2022)

Chorprecha


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Cargadon de Dembélé


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Penal! La lió el empanao.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

¿Penalti? Venga ya


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Otro penalty regalado.


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Jajajajaja ya tardaban


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Que sinvergüenzas es flipante


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (18 Dic 2022)

ya era hora qe se tirase uno al suelo en el area, el jeque respira satisfecho


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Madre mía,escandaloso penalti...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Dic 2022)

OTRO ROBOOOO JAJAJA
ARGENTINOS LADRONES!!!


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

Penaltito...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

Por supuesto penal de risa a favor de boludolandia


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Ya lo tenemos aquí.

5 penaltis para los pelotudos.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2022)

ESTAFA


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Jajajajja se ha tirao


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Otro penalty regalado.



Pues así han llegado hasta la final


----------



## Th89 (18 Dic 2022)

Jajajajaja empieza el show


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Di Piscinas es experto en buscar esos penales


----------



## Granodepus (18 Dic 2022)

panal


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Tú y yo lo sabíamos... Un penalti para Messi


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

¿Cuántos lleva ya Hambretina?


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno, la tiene que meter.

5 penalties, LOL.


----------



## Descuernacabras (18 Dic 2022)

Jajajaja ¿eso es penalti?¿De verdad?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

vergonzoso es poco


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2022)

Cuántos penaltis le pitan a este equipo...parace el barsa


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya penalti que ha pitado XD un poco tongo


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Penalty?

Di María se para y espera el contacto


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2022)

jajjaajajajaj.... Había dicho el 23 ¡¡¡¡ @xilebo .... Casi....

#RoboaFrancia


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Penaltiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!
Fideo, Fideooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Gol de Messi y mundial, el guión perfecto. Pues paso de ver ya más.


----------



## GT5 (18 Dic 2022)

Qué robo, joder. Qué robo. Qué claro es.


----------



## The Replicant (18 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> cuando piten el penaltito a los argensimios apago la tele
> 
> taluecs



ala que le dan ya la copa al hormonado, para que tanta historia??


----------



## Leer (18 Dic 2022)

No sabe nada Di Maria.


----------



## artemis (18 Dic 2022)

@Manero Dembele es el punto negro de Francia


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

los franceses no protestan, les da igual todo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Única selección a la que le pitan 5 penaltis a favor


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

El enano ha metido algún gol que no sea un penalti en este mundial?


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Goool messi


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

El jeque dudando entre sí dar el mundial a Messi o a Mbape.

Para que luego digan que el fútbol no está muerto. En fin.


----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL ARGENTINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!*


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Falta mucho


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno, a REMARRRRRR.


----------



## Nicors (18 Dic 2022)

Gol de los boludos


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Vamos Argentina!!!


----------



## ArturoB (18 Dic 2022)

Brutal es que esto es ya escandaloso.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Penaltito



Eso no llega ni a penaltito,di María estaba esperando a sentir un roce desde que entró en el área...


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Penalty para el NOM


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2022)

Di Piscinas


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya ROBO


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Preparado todo desde el sorteo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

El funcionario mamando polla de retrasado del Messi


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

El de TVE no ha cantado un gol así de España en su vida ostia que show más lamentable otro penalti que no es para argentina


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLL!!!

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## CaraCortada (18 Dic 2022)

Jodeos gabachos


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Menudo regalo a Argentina, menudo mundial mas amañado...


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Francia 4 penalties en contra, Argentina 5 a favor.


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

Puto Jotaele se equivocó.

Argentina de penalty en penalty. No lo dudan. Jugada dudosa penalty inmediato. Esto hemos soportado los 20 años de Messi en España.

HIJOS DE PUTA MOROS DE MIERDA: PUTA FIFA ultracorrupta.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Pinta típico partido en el que argentina va a tener posesión todo el rato sin gol pero francia les va a calzar uno



Profeta!!


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (18 Dic 2022)

alguien ha predicho el penalti al minuto 23, juraría…


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

No ha sido penalti, pero bueno


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Messi se ca a coronar con un hat trick.

Espero que le metan 5 a la seleccion mamadou


----------



## FeiJiao (18 Dic 2022)

Penaltina


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (18 Dic 2022)

ala ya han robado el mundial, vaya penalti de mierda


----------



## hastalosgueb original (18 Dic 2022)

Todo según lo previsto...


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Está claro que los jeques quieren que gane Argentina


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

Hay que borrar este mundial de la historia del fútbol.

Que llevan, 5 penaltis inventados?


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

El penal dudoso, dudoso. Mal Dembow por siquiera rozar a Di Piscinas, que estaba loco por tirarse.


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Ya tiene que haber camisetas arg con las 3 estrellas...


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Joder luego dicen de penaldo y tal  vaya pufo


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

Yo prefiero que gane Argentina, pero no así.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Hambrentina el país ejemplo del NOM.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Falta mucho



No te preocupes ladron argentino: los timadores argentinos lo teneis hecho :

Jeques + árbitro : argentinos vosotros tiraos en el area y el árbitro pita penalti


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Dic 2022)

5 penales a favor de Ambrentina.


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Jodeos gabachos



Que te jodan a ti hijo de la gran puta pancho de mierda te reviento a hostias hijoputa comemierda puto guarro


----------



## GT5 (18 Dic 2022)

Más amañado que el pressing catch y First dates juntos.

Y encima lo dijeron muchos foreros. Su puta madre, qué burla, qué meada en la cara a todo el público.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Es evidente que los 3 mundiales de Argentina han sido robados este incluido. Por lo menos hoy serán felices. Mañana la inflación al 120%


----------



## Feriri88 (18 Dic 2022)

Da igual, mañana Francia seguirá teniendo un pib per capita tres veces el Hambrentino


----------



## The Replicant (18 Dic 2022)

yo ya no veo ni un minuto mas de esta fantochada


----------



## Granodepus (18 Dic 2022)

*gracias a este gol, vamos a ver un partidazo a partir de ahora. Os amo*


----------



## cebollo (18 Dic 2022)

No seáis malpensados, los 4 anteriores eran para entrenar el penalty de la final.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> alguien ha predicho el penalti al minuto 23, juraría…



Servidor... Jeejjejeej....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

ESCÁNDALO


----------



## GT5 (18 Dic 2022)

Que les metan cuatro los negros, joder. ¿O estarán comprados también?


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

No he visto un atraco como el de Arg en este mundial muchachos jjjjjaja, sois conscientes de ello?.

No hablo de hoy, hablo del campeonato entero


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2022)

CALBO tenía que ser


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Esta jugando la rana? No se le ha visto.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)

Messi 6 goles en este mundial 4 de penalty

Más el de la tanda de penaltis contra Holanda


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Que muerto que es Dembele, a parte que no parece muy lucido.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Dic 2022)

La verdad es que no se han quejado mucho los franchutes.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Eso es tarjeta para los hambrentinos hombre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Menudo regalo a Argentina, menudo mundial mas amañado...



Ha sido fallo del defensa, hay que estar más vivo.......


----------



## Granodepus (18 Dic 2022)

argentina está cómoda robando, según el comentarista de movistar plas!


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

A ver si esto despierta a los franceses y nos queda una final chula.


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Mucho mejor Argentina hasta ahora


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (18 Dic 2022)

Ha sido penalti. Le ha trabado por detrás como un inútil.


----------



## The Replicant (18 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> No he visto un atraco como el de Arg en este mundial muchachos jjjjjaja, sois conscientes de ello?.
> 
> No hablo de hoy, hablo del campeonato entero



si, pero les da igual, van a calzon quitado


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Ya están guarreando el partido


----------



## cebollo (18 Dic 2022)

Los fans de Messi llevan 15 años diciendo Penaldo.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Señores anoche estuve de putas rusas con el jeque y me dijo que Argentina iba a ganar.

Que lo tenía todo preparado.

Es muy amigo mio. A veces me invita a campurrianas y putas.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Que hace el puto calvo?


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Está claro que los jeques quieren que gane Argentina



Normal que esperas, Qatar y Messi siempre fueron de la mano.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Dic 2022)

Han salido empanados y con Dembele de titular.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

El enano made in hormonas lleva 4 goles de penalti y tal ya es máximo goleador y tal 
Vais a comer leyenda de este mangarrian durante días


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Dic 2022)

El ladron argentino enzo simulando una agresión en la cara en la falta


----------



## Pepe la rana (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya timo....


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Pero que sinverguenza erea colega, que caradura.

Pitas hasta los pedos


----------



## Th89 (18 Dic 2022)

Jajaja llega antes y por chocar la hormona le pitan


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Creo que esta preparado para que gane Argentina.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Messi la maricona se ha hecho dañito.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

madre mía qué arbitraje ... jajajjajajajajjajajajaj


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> El enano made in hormonas lleva 4 goles de penalti y tal ya es máximo goleador y tal
> Vais a comer leyenda de este mangarrian durante días



Tienen más mérito los goles de morata en este mundial que los suyos


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Falta de Theo?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Jajaja llega antes y por saltar la hormona le pitan



A la maricona hormonada no se la puede tocar. Se le habrá olvidado al calvo mencionarlo en el sorteo de campo.


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

Puto enano de mierda fingiendo daño, sudaca asqueroso hijo de puta tramposos gentuza siempre


----------



## The Replicant (18 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Creo que esta preparado para que gane Argentina.



pide perdon por el retraso


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Francia ha ido un montón de partidos este mundial perdiendo y los ha remontado. A ver hoy.


----------



## Descuernacabras (18 Dic 2022)

Jajaja va al choque el svbnormal hormonado y le pitan falta al contrario.    

No está preparado ni nada esto, no.


----------



## fachacine (18 Dic 2022)

Es de broma el penalty que les han pitado, y el VAR no dice nada


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (18 Dic 2022)

esta debería ser la segunda falta de messi, pero se la han pitado a favor.


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Ha sido penalti. Le ha trabado por detrás como un inútil.



Di María hizo de Di María, y el pecado es meter a Dembelé a defender en la banda, ya dentro del área.


----------



## artemis (18 Dic 2022)

Hostia, el enano hormonado se tira a por el contrario y es falta del francés


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> pide perdon por el retraso



Chupala mono de circo


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya mierda de corners el hormonado


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

La maricona hormonas mucho tatuaje de mierda pero le rozan y se lleva las manitas a la oreja.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Es de broma el penalty que les han pitado, y el VAR no dice nada



ni VAR ni REPETICIONES


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Messi se ca a coronar con un hat trick.
> 
> Espero que le metan 5 a la seleccion mamadou



Y qué vas a decir tú si eres un asqueroso comunista gallego de mierda follarrusos hijo la gran puta que te miras al espejo y vomitas escoria comunista malparida traidor a España HIJOPUTA


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Están cagados joder, pero cagados, que les pasa a Francia?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Creo que esta preparado para que gane Argentina.



Sólo lo crees?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

Les ha afectado el virus del camello ese


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Son incapaces de ganar nada legalmente


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> No te preocupes ladron argentino: los timadores argentinos lo teneis hecho :
> 
> Jeques + árbitro : argentinos vosotros tiraos en el area y el árbitro pita penalti



Francia no protesta el penal. Opañolito: debes aceptar la realidad.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Están cagados joder, pero cagados, que les pasa a Francia?



habrán recibido ÓRDENES (quien paga manda)


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Ahora en serio.

Como un personaje como Dembele puede ser titular ?

Vaya paquete de tío. Joder, es que además puede ser bicampeón. Como si lo viera


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Aquí faltan pepes.


----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> habrán recibido ÓRDENES (quien paga manda)



GABACHONES VENDIDOS LLENOS DE NEGROS QUE NI CANTAN EL HIMNO.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Hostia, el enano hormonado se tira a por el contrario y es falta del francés



Gordo... He ganado la apuesta del minuto del regalo para el Enano... Acerté el Moros - España ¿ lo ves ?... Son muchos años viendo fútbol ya... Estás muy equivocado conmigo, nen... Espero que recapacites...


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Lluvia de fútbol.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno, el único que quiere jugar al futbol, a su manera , es ARG.

Los mamadous no se han presentado


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Pues ya tenemos leyenda Argentina otra leyenda falsa. "Messi da el mundial a Argentina " y balón de oro. Que vea esta falsa su puta madre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Manoliko (18 Dic 2022)

Las cosas como son, cumplido el primer tercio del partido, hasta ahora los argentinos les están pegando una paliza a los mercenarios africanos que lleva Francia.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Toda hambrentina en el estadio joder.


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Francia está haciendo una final penosísima hasta ahora, es que ni la huelen joder.


----------



## Leer (18 Dic 2022)

Juega Mbappé?


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Toda hambrentina en el estadio joder.



Lurgo no tienen para milanesas, claro jajaja, se lo gastan en el guano


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2022)

HijodePvta Calbo


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (18 Dic 2022)

Yo no he visto el penalti. o sea que no sé si era penalti, es que no pasan repeticiones en cámara lenta ¿eso es la nueva normalidad?


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Aquí faltan pepes.






Coincido conforero. Hacen falta más pepes


----------



## ArturoB (18 Dic 2022)

Ni lo toca


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Francia con la línea defensiva muy atrás,

como contra Marruecos,

se equivocan en no presionar más arriba.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Lurgo no tienen para milanesas, claro jajaja, se lo gastan en el guano



Luego que coman trofeos de fútbol.

Pero que a España no vengan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Y repitiendo que es un robo, no entiendo el partido de los africanos.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Pensaba que este mundial lo ganaría Francia, pero viendo declaraciones del mundo del fútbol, esto está más amañado que el triunfo de Biden.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Yo no he visto el penalti. o sea que no sé si era penalti, es que no pasan repeticiones en cámara lenta ¿eso es la nueva normalidad?



no lo repiten para que no cante tanto


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ahora en serio.
> 
> Como un personaje como Dembele puede ser titular ?
> 
> Vaya paquete de tío. Joder, es que además puede ser bicampeón. Como si lo viera



Porque es un extremo desequilibrante cuando pilla balón en la banda. No es fiable ni es constante, pero si tiene el día se la puede liar al rival.


----------



## Th89 (18 Dic 2022)

Qué lamentable es Deschamps,

Con un entrenador de verdad serían imparables.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Pues ya tenemos leyenda Argentina otra leyenda falsa. "Messi da el mundial a Argentina " y balón de oro. Que vea esta falsa su puta madre.



Joder... Pero si estaba claro desde el principio ¡¡¡¡

El Jeque compra un Mundial... ¿ No va a comprar los partidos ????

El Jeque quería que " El Mundial de Messi ", fuera en Catar... Y así se hará de la forma que sea.... Es evidente...


----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

Por cierto la palabra gabacho que usamos con desprecio creo que significa campesino (ganadero)....pero GAUCHO es una palabra derivada

GABACHO=GAVACHO= GAUCHO







y seguramente GACHÓ es una forma de contracción derivada también.



Chichimango dijo:


> Francia está haciendo una final penosísima hasta ahora, es que ni la huelen joder.



*ME NVTRE*


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Gaaal.


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Francia está haciendo una final penosísima hasta ahora, es que ni la huelen joder.



Scaloni gana en el planteamiento claramente, Rabiot y Griezmann desactivados.

GOOOLLLL esto se acaba.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Messi gana Pensilvania.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

góoooooooooool!!!!!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

pues hala, pa casa


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Adiós mundial. Gol de di maría


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Joder vaya baño


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Golazo la verdad


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Ni lo toca
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296344



Escandaloso

2-0. SACABÓ.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

A Francia le han hecho lo que suelen hacer eshos.

2-0


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Uff que jodido se le pone esto a los franchutes...

La verdad es que la contra ha sido de libro


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

Hoy los boludos tienen un imán en las botas todo rebote les llega


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Falta a Mbappé en ese robo,

en el autopase.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Como el día de Croacia


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (18 Dic 2022)

Araña. Pulga. Fideo. En ese orden.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Ala otro gol de los arruinados.


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Si Francia levanta esto Mbappe se merece el balón de oro.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Dic 2022)

Qué golazo.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Que golazo la madre que los pario.


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Que putisima banda.

Que os den por el culo "IMPUROS DE LOS COJONES"


----------



## Azog el Profanador (18 Dic 2022)

Ya está , se acabó el partido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

De qué le sirve a Francia llenar el equipo de negros si luego hacen esto.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Porque no sale Muchaminga?


----------



## Granodepus (18 Dic 2022)

que jugadon


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Ya le están atribuyendo el mérito a messi jajajajakajaja


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Cojoneh, golasoooooooo!!!!!1


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

Francia no sabe ni defender, menudo churro de super selección nos han vendido


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Coño el comemierdas de Valdano.


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Di María hizo de Di María, y el pecado es meter a Dembelé a defender en la banda, ya dentro del área.



O han comprado a Dembelé porque los moros y la FIFA no reparan en gastos y esa jugada parecía amañada.

Dios que puta rabia que ascazo de sudacas de mierda.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (18 Dic 2022)

al gilipolllas que se pone a tirar cohetes después de cada gol le voy a reventar las rodillas


----------



## Nicors (18 Dic 2022)

Golazo boludo.


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Contraataque de libro


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Golazo a la contra, pero lo de Francia es para sospechar, están dando vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Ha sido penalti. Le ha trabado por detrás como un inútil.



Si es penalti eso cualquier jugada en el área con un leve toque con el brazo es penalti.


----------



## CaraCortada (18 Dic 2022)

Ya no hay duda. Dios es argentino. Me cagon su puta madre el patidazo que están haciendo


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (18 Dic 2022)

Me da lo mismo si es penal o no el primer gol, Francia juega ASQUEROSO


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Los moronegros no corrían más o que? vaya panda de mataos los negros


----------



## Chispeante (18 Dic 2022)

Preparado o no, Argentina se ha comido a Francia con patatas. Salvo milagro Messi se corona como el más grande. Jode pero hay que reconocerlo.


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> De qué le sirve a Francia llenar el equipo de negros si luego hacen esto.



La indisciplina y discontinuidad propia de los equipos africanos.


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

Lo de siempre.

Con cero a cero no hay contra. Ni contra Croacia ni contra Francia.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Necesitamos un Paises Bajos II


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

A un toque, todo a un toque. 
La Fgans desaparecida.


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Golazo a la contra, pero lo de Francia es para sospechar, están dando vergüenza ajena.



Siip

En la TV Suiza acaban de decir que parece que no están bien físicamente...


----------



## Leer (18 Dic 2022)

Sin espíritu Francia.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Di Maria es tan feo como bueno.


----------



## ArturoB (18 Dic 2022)

El partido está saliendo igual que Croacia.


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Se nota que los Argentinos juegan por su pais, los Franceses por la pasta...


----------



## Descuernacabras (18 Dic 2022)

Este gol fue guapo, hay que reconocerlo. Una contra de libro. Los franceses, empanados hasta ahora.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Igual que con Croacia, partido con alfombra roja al pitarles un partido a favor.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Huele a goleada.

A por la manita, Argentina!!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Los franchutes estan jugando el partido como si fuera un amistoso contra Andorra.


----------



## HATE (18 Dic 2022)

Se les ve con ganas a los mamadus franceses.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Por cierto la palabra gabacho que usamos con desprecio creo que significa campesino (ganadero)....pero GAUCHO es una palabra derivada
> 
> GABACHO=GAVACHO= GAUCHO
> 
> ...



No.

Proviene del occitano gavach.

De verdad los argentinos sois unos flipados de cojones.


----------



## Feriri88 (18 Dic 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> al gilipolllas que se pone a tirar cohetes después de cada gol le voy a reventar las rodillas




Sal a la ventana y grita

Peronistas fuera de este Reino. Os sacaré a vosotros y vuestras larvas de los pelos hasta tiraros al mar. España es MÍA, dueño y señor y aquí solo vive quien YO quiera


----------



## artemis (18 Dic 2022)

@Pericoburbujista te hacía durmiendo...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

La maricona hormonas se duele otra vez.


----------



## Th89 (18 Dic 2022)

El virus camellero solo afecta a los niggas? Parecen párvulos jugando contra cadetes


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

No pita una mierda el árbitro


----------



## Nicors (18 Dic 2022)

Se le revientan las costuras a los franceses, su táctica de patadon palante no sirve cuando vas perdiendo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

El virus del camello si que les ha fundidi el cerebro hoy


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Siip
> 
> En la TV Suiza acaban de decir que parece que no están bien físicamente...



El virus de los dromedarios, eso es que no se han pinchado las vacunas suficientes los vasallos de Macron.


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

MBAPPE lo ponen de crack mundial, pero me parece flojisimo.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

@JAGGER y yo los únicos que sabemos de fúrbol. 

Dejad de llorar y disfrutad!!


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

pues mira, ya puestos que le caigan 7 a North Senegal


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (18 Dic 2022)

Upamecano contiene bien a Messi


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

Francia está haciendo el ridículo, en realidad están jugando como siempre pero esta vez hay un rival delante


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Di María llora y se toma la camiseta.
Gracias Diego Armando Maradona.


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Joder qué jugadon de Argentina


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

O bien el hormonas ha pasado hormonas al equipo, o los negros están comprados o la comida de los franceses ha sido bendecida por Alá. De todas formas el hormonas campeón del mundo. A ver si en 2026 nos compramos el mundial.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Francia no protesta el penal. Opañolito: debes aceptar la realidad.




mierdargentino el mundial está amañado : lo dijeron los jeques publicamente


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Minuto 11
> Minuto 13
> Minuto 23
> Minuto 33
> ...




Casi me acerco. El penalti que le han regalado a Messi ha sido en el minuto 21,.implicados los números 11 de cada selección. 


Hoy los franceses no son lo que llevan siendo. Los argentinos llevan tirados en el suelo desde que empezó el partido. 
Instrucciones a los franceses de relajarse hoy que está todo hecho, preparado y más que organizado para que Messi levante esa copa.

Yo creo que el partido ya está hecho y se ha acabado aquí.


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Y bebía Branco, y bebía Dunga....


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Porque es un extremo desequilibrante cuando pilla balón en la banda. No es fiable ni es constante, pero si tiene el día se la puede liar al rival.



El día cuando ?


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Ya no hay duda. Dios es argentino. Me cagon su puta madre el patidazo que están haciendo



Tú eres GILIPOLLAS


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> El virus camellero solo afecta a los niggas? Parecen párvulos jugando contra cadetes



Es tremendamente sospechoso.


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2022)

Golazo, los moronegros parecen monos mareados.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (18 Dic 2022)

que vergüenza francia, ni presionar saben


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Ya no hay duda. Dios es argentino. Me cagon su puta madre el patidazo que están haciendo



Cómo no odiarles


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Vergonzosa Francia


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Los franchutes estan jugando el partido como si fuera un amistoso contra Andorra.



Que yo recuerde, en algún partido Andorra le aguantó el partido a Francia hasta el descuento.


----------



## sensei_returns (18 Dic 2022)

Qué putas ganas de que pierda Francia/Marruecos/Argelia. Todo lo que sea joder a los magrebíes me nutre. 

Vamos Argentina!!!!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

menudo genio el Deschamps, un partido que tiene que preparar bien y lo pasan por encima


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Francia hoy no tiene su día y los argentos como es lógico, están hipermotivados.

Es lo que tiene ganar tantos títulos de selección, que acabas perdiendo el hambre de triunfo.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Siip
> 
> En la TV Suiza acaban de decir que parece que no están bien físicamente...



Penaltito en la primera parte...

Virus sospechoso para los franchutes y que sólo afecta a ellos...

Y Ee Jeque haciéndose pajas....


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Los negros está claro que no tienen ni honor ni patria esos mamadous los único que quieren es dinero drogas y putas 

Al menos a los argentinos esperaban y se la daban si ganaban la final por su país pero a los negros se la suda su patria  porque ni la conocen como suya


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Fráfrica superadisima.

Las cosas como son. Y Francia ni espera al descanso para los cambios.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Esto con Benzemá no pasaba


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

En la selección francesa habrá 3 franceses en la alineación titular como mucho...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Y se carga a Girú.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

El paquete Dembele al banquillo.

Francia tiene una oportunidad


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Di Maria tiene mil años y parece un juvenil, la madre que lo parió.


----------



## ArturoB (18 Dic 2022)

No me extrañaría que el partido esté amañado en el penalty FAKE los jugadores de Francia ni han protestado.


----------



## artemis (18 Dic 2022)

Joder @Manero di María humillando a kounde


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Dic 2022)

el mismo partido corrupto amañado que contra croacia :

penalti inventado a favor de mierdargentina para que empiecen ganando 1-0
+
francia trotando en el campo como hizo croacia
+
arbitros a favor de mierdargentina



el mundial está amañado : lo dijeron los propios jeques y hasta la cuenta oficial de la fifa


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> El virus camellero solo afecta a los niggas? Parecen párvulos jugando contra cadetes



Francia no ha jugado a nada en todo el campeonato 

Han ido pasando por los súper jugadores o que tiene...

Y hoy tienen en frente a un súper equipo...


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Me parece bien que Deschamps haga cambios. Si el equipo se deshace hay que cambiar cosas.


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Ahora dos cambios jajajjajaja, ha ñerdido los papeles.

De ahora en adelante...Didier Subchamps


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Mbappe está jugando?


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

A deschamps se le ha ido la puta olla


----------



## Gorrión (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> O bien el hormonas ha pasado hormonas al equipo, o los negros están comprados o la comida de los franceses ha sido bendecida por Alá. De todas formas el hormonas campeón del mundo. A ver si en 2026 nos compramos el mundial.



Van dopados hasta las cejas.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya solución del técnico Francés, Giruod pese a que a veces no aporta mucho siempre sorprende con un disparo va y lo reemplaza por un negro más malo que su puta madre...


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

En qué equipo juega Messi?


----------



## Ritalapollera (18 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Fráfrica superadisima.
> 
> Las cosas como son. Y Francia ni espera al descanso para los cambios.



Superadísima por el árbitro. Cómo quitas el balón a un jugador de fútbol profesional sin rozarle???? 

Argentina ha pasado todas las rondas con el penaltito regalado.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Leer (18 Dic 2022)

Cambios de mierda. 

El problema es del equipo y los que entran no son mejores ni mucho menos.


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Me llama mucho la atención que los jugadores franchutes no hayan protestado el penalti, no es por pensar cosas pero…


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Penaltito en la primera parte...
> 
> Virus sospechoso para los franchutes y que sólo afecta a ellos...
> 
> Y Ee Jeque haciéndose pajas....



y luego que si somos conspiranóicos...


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (18 Dic 2022)

Que le apaguen el micro a Casillas ya, que dolor...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Dic 2022)

paso de seguir viendo el "partido"

esto está amañado 100%

los que espereis alguna reaccion de francia lo llevais claro : está todo VENDIDO y AMAÑADO 

para que el acabado pechi missing se lleve su mundial y puedan seguir con el cuento de que es el mejor de la historia : de la historia !!! ojo


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> En la selección francesa habrá 3 franceses en la alineación titular como mucho...



Hasta hay mas españoles que franceses.

Mas de la mitad de los jugadores de la final tienen apellido español


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Llenas el equipo y el país de negros para esto


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Bien bien negrocs a dar de ostias a los hambrentinos. Especialmente a la.maricona.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Francia hoy no tiene su día y los argentos como es lógico, están hipermotivados.
> 
> Es lo que tiene ganar tantos títulos de selección, que acabas perdiendo el hambre de triunfo.




"Hoy no tienen su día" supongo que es un eufemismo acomplejado de que los argentos están dando un baño de futbol de equipo a los individualistas correcaminos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Es poco malo el Dembele cules, menuda joya teneis con el buba.


----------



## Chispeante (18 Dic 2022)

¿Y Benzemá? ¿Es que nadie piensa en Benzemá?


----------



## artemis (18 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Penaltito en la primera parte...
> 
> Virus sospechoso para los franchutes y que sólo afecta a ellos...
> 
> Y Ee Jeque haciéndose pajas....



Es el mundial de Netflix NWO


----------



## eltonelero (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Casi me acerco. El penalti que le han regalado a Messi ha sido en el minuto 21,.implicados los números 11 de cada selección.
> 
> 
> Hoy los franceses no son lo que llevan siendo. Los argentinos llevan tirados en el suelo desde que empezó el partido.
> ...



Jamás he visto un mundial tan determinado y enfocado a que gane un equipo.
Podrían ahorrarnos el segundo tiempo y que le den ya la copa al hormonao


----------



## Ancient Warrior (18 Dic 2022)

Para todos los haters 

vamos Argentina...

dusfrutandolo con mi 
lumi de lado 

sigan chupandola


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Es poco malo el Dembele cules, menuda joya teneis con el buba.



Ha hecho él el pty, no???


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Dic 2022)

Creo que los franceses tienen todos en virus del camello.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Que le apaguen el micro a Casillas ya, que dolor...



Mi señora se ha puesto el secador, eso me libra de escuchar a Casillas, una liberación.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Es poco malo el Dembele cules, menuda joya teneis con el buba.



Esto no tiene nada que ver con los delanteros. Están desaparecidos


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Y Mbape donde está señores ?

El jugador mejor pagado. Una locura.

Menos mal que el jeque tiene otro cromo.

La burbuja del fútbol tendrá que estallar algún día


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

hasta en tve se están dando cuenta de la diferencia de motivación


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Ha hecho él el pty, no???



el “penalti”


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Impresionante

Argentina limitada físicamente llega a tes a todo que el equipo con más físico del torneo....
Menudo teatro todo


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Los hambrentinos subiditos hasta en el foro


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Para todos los haters
> 
> vamos Argentina...
> 
> ...



Vete pa'llaaaaa boboooohhhh


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Y qué vas a decir tú si eres un asqueroso comunista gallego de mierda follarrusos hijo la gran puta que te miras al espejo y vomitas escoria comunista malparida traidor a España HIJOPUTA



Traidor a España eres tu, españuelo de mierda que le comes el culo a catalanes y vascos.

Anda y vete para la Sagra, tu ambiente


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (18 Dic 2022)

el aupamecano qué era, fan de ana torrija?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Fijate como sera España, que Francia a su lado parece un equipo de 11 Usain Bolt (y no lo digo por la negritud, que tambien).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Ha sido mejor Hambretina, pero el regalo del primer gol es escandaloso. Ganadores por árbitro y por incomparecencia del rival.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> @Pericoburbujista te hacía durmiendo...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296359



Aquí andamos... Viendo esta mierda para la borregada.... ¿ Cómo vamos, nen ???...


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

7 de añadido jajaj


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Sánchez desvía millones de euros a Infantino para que España gane el mundial en 2026.


----------



## Feriri88 (18 Dic 2022)

La mayoría de los argentinos no sabe que su bandera está basada en los colores de la casa Borbón. Es un puto homenaje que simbolizaba que en un principio no querian romper lazos del todo con la corona.






Luego robaron el sol incaico a los peruanos

Bandera falsisima


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Siete de añadido.

Ya verás la segunda parte.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Ha hecho él el pty, no???



qué penalty?


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Pensaba que este mundial lo ganaría Francia, pero viendo declaraciones del mundo del fútbol, esto está más amañado que el triunfo de Biden.



Hay vídeos desde hace meses que ya decían que iba a ser argentina la ganadora del mundial, un anuncio de coca cola que tbien tenía los mismos tintes de "presagio", estaba preparado que Argentina iba a ganar mundial, todo forma parte de un guión y esto es una farsa.

Nos montan una obra de teatro que es una comedia mundial , en la que ya está predispuesto lo que va a suceder en todos los ámbitos (económicos, sociales, culturales y deportivos), se ríen de nosotros en nuestra puta cara y encima ni nos enteramos.


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Mi señora se ha puesto el secador, eso me libra de escuchar a Casillas, una liberación.



Cuando termine de secar el pelo, dile que lo vuelva a mojar, todo por no oir al pensador ese jajj


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Sigo sin entender el cambio de Girú


----------



## Elsexy (18 Dic 2022)

A pesar del penaltito, el único que juega al fútbol es Argentina, Francia ya puede espabilar en la segunda parte.

PD.: ¿Hay algún futbolista que no tenga un tatuaje?


----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Van dopados hasta las cejas.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La mayoría de los argentinos no sabe que su bandera está basada en los colores de la casa Borbón. Es un puto homenaje que simbolizaba que en un principio no querian romper lazos del todo con la corona.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296386
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296387
> ...



Banderas todas falsas.

La única bandera de esas tierras es la de mi perfil.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Hay vídeos desde hace meses que ya decían que iba a ser argentina la ganadora del mundial, un anuncio de coca cola que tbien tenía los mismos tintes de "presagio", estaba preparado que Argentina iba a ganar mundial, todo forma parte de un guión y esto es una farsa.
> 
> Nos montan una obra de teatro que es una comedia mundial , en la que ya está predispuesto lo que va a suceder en todos los ámbitos (económicos, sociales, culturales y deportivos), se ríen de nosotros en nuestra puta cara y encima ni nos enteramos.



Pero casi nunca canta tanto como en este mundial.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Mano de Argentina que acaba en falta a su favor.


----------



## Derroition Man (18 Dic 2022)

Dicen los de la COPE que lo de que francia este tan mal puede ser por el virus...

ahi os dejo su wassap: 
*WhatsApp, con ritmo... 677 580 461*


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> qué penalty?



Bueno, el chapuzón, ya me has entendido jejeje


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

Foutez les français de merde dehoooors


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Mbappe ya sabe quien es el hijo preferido de Catar


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Ya está montando el show cuando ni le ha tocado...


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Los hambrentinos subiditos hasta en el foro



Hombre burbuja es el mayor foro de habla hispana.

El calvo puede estar orgulloso. Ha creado algo importante. Quién se lo iba a decir.

Crear un foro donde, tiraflechas, hambretinos, panchos en general, mesetarios cagacorrales (donde yo me incluyo) , paletos cosmopolitas, catalufos follamoros y otros inadaptados sociales opinan en armonía e influyen en el devenir histórico.

Y todo a miles de km de distancia y desde casa papi. Que maravilla. Quién se lo iba a decir a Cristóbal Colón cuando embarcó en su galera que casi 600 años después estaríamos aquí reunidos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Dic 2022)

Messi se está comiendo el solito a Chsamoni y Rabiot. Partidazo.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WasP (18 Dic 2022)

Cristina Kirchner frotándose las manos con el lavado de imagen junto a la selección que ganó el mundial.


----------



## Granodepus (18 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Hombre burbuja es el mayor foro de habla hispana.
> 
> El calvo puede estar orgulloso. Ha creado algo importante.



mayor que forocarros?


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (18 Dic 2022)

Mbappé no ha aparecido


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

Por qué no juega caraminga?

Lo que no te funciona es el medio campo de cojos, deschamps. Mete alguien que sepa jugar al fútbol coño.


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y Mbape donde está señores ?
> 
> El jugador mejor pagado. Una locura.
> 
> ...



Mbappe sin espacios y sin que le pongan buenos balones en carrera se queda en nada.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Voy adivinar los próximos campeones del mundo 

2026 Francia (por darle el mundial a Messi)
2030 España (Anfitriona)
2034 Brasil


----------



## Manoliko (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> De qué le sirve a Francia llenar el equipo de negros si luego hacen esto.



Sirve para que los Franceses no puedan sentirse orgullosos de su propio pueblo. Para que se sientan ridiculos, impotentes y humillados al ver quien les representa. Igual que Luis Enrique lleva cuatro o cinco negros paquetes para hacer el ridiculo después.

“Es que los negros son físicamente superiores” luego llega una selección cuyos los orígenes genéticos son una mezcla de Paco y Giuseppe con una pizca de Machu Pichu y pegan una paliza a tus mercenarios negros.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

los argentinos parece que juegan con 4 más, el árbitro los ha contado ?


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Mbappe ya sabe quien es el hijo preferido de Catar



Mbappé les montó el pollo en septiembre, diciendo que se quería ir (otra vez) del PSG, y ahora paga las consecuencias. Con la mafia catarí no se juega.


----------



## Feriri88 (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Llenas el equipo y el país de negros para esto




Seguramente se ade las selecciones con más blancos de los últimos años.

Selección francesa del mundial 2006


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)

A ver si los franceses cambian de camello, que la mierda que les pasa el actual no les ha sentado nada bien


----------



## Lovecraf (18 Dic 2022)

Francia no ha comparecido en la primera parte.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> mayor que forocarros?



Forocarros es el mayor estercolero de la actualidad

el que no haya salido de ahí es un progre, subnormal o masoquista


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

El mundial de Corea-Japon estuvo manipulado hasta semifinales
Este hasta la final
Me imagino que el Emir le dara unas cuantas inversiones a Francia para compensar, y todos contentos


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Voy adivinar los próximos campeones del mundo
> 
> 2026 Francia (por darle el mundial a Messi)
> 2030 España (Anfitriona)
> 2034 Brasil



Si el nwo se impone el próximo lo gana ucrania


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

¿Cuántos blancos quedan en África?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Otra falta de los arruinaos que no pita el calvo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Cuando un equipo defiende tan duro como Argentina meter un gol es una odisea para cualquiera,si aguantan así hasta el final...veo campeón


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (18 Dic 2022)

Penalrtina.


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Descartais que el virus no se lo haya pasado un Argentino kamikaze en una entrevista o algo?.


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya careto el Deschamps

Baño táctico y de fortaleza mental


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (18 Dic 2022)

Ya están robando a Francia... para que su enano del psg tenga la copita


----------



## WasP (18 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Sirve para que los Franceses no puedan sentirse orgullosos de su propio pueblo. Igual que Luis Enrique lleva cuatro o cinco negros paquetes para hacer el ridiculo después.
> 
> “Es que los negros son físicamente superiores” luego llega una selección cuyos los orígenes genéticos son una mezcla de Paco y Giuseppe con una pizca de Machu Pichu y pegan una paliza a tus mercenarios negros,



Pero por qué narices insistís en hacer una lectura racial cuando lo que hay es un planteamiento táctico acertado y otro que no?  

Esos negricos de Francia están jugando la final a la que muchos blancos no han llegado...


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

No Griezmann. No party


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Mbappe sin espacios y sin que le pongan buenos balones en carrera se queda en nada.



Una burbuja mas.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Es todo culpa del VIRUS.


----------



## Feriri88 (18 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Para todos los haters
> 
> vamos Argentina...
> 
> ...




Chuparla la chupan los 70.000 argentinos que llegaron a España en 2020/21 y los más de 100.000 que llegaran este año

Mucho ingeniero que acaba sirviendo menús del día
Vienen a matarse el hambre


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (18 Dic 2022)

enzo fernández lleva flechas tatuadas en el pescuezo?


----------



## Manero (18 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> @Manero Dembele es el punto negro de Francia



Y también Dembelé es el punto negro del Barça, llevo 6 años diciendo que resta más de lo que aporta. Pero mira le gusta a Xavi, cosa que para mi es incomprensible.


artemis dijo:


> Joder @Manero di María humillando a kounde



Coñe se le ha ido una vez, pero en las últimas jugadas Koundé lo ha frenado.

Y recuerdo que Kounde es central no lateral, demasiado bien rinde fuera de su posición.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> El mundial de Corea-Japon estuvo manipulado hasta semifinales
> Este hasta la final
> Me imagino que el Emir le dara unas cuantas inversiones a Francia para compensar, y todos contentos



Qatar tiene ya muchas inversiones en Francia, y la FIFA ahora está invirtiendo en Marruecos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Hoy al bixo le da algo.


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Vaya careto el Deschamps
> 
> Baño táctico y de fortaleza mental



Que es Subchamps!.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

UEFA lleva 4 mundiales no se puede permitir que Europa tenga otro

Messi otra leyenda falsa Argentina como el cocas, robando, con "hormonas " etc 

Que fundan el oro de la copa y paguen parte de la deuda al FMI.


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Hombre burbuja es el mayor foro de habla hispana.
> 
> El calvo puede estar orgulloso. Ha creado algo importante. Quién se lo iba a decir.
> 
> Crear un foro donde, tiraflechas, hambretinos, panchos en general, mesetarios cagacorrales (donde yo me incluyo) , catalufos qataries y otros inadaptados sociales opinan en armonía e influyen en el devenir histórico.



Es como si hubiera recompuesto el Imperio eshpanyol


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Arabia Saudí la única que se folla a Argentina en un mundial en Qatar


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Los muertos de hambre todo el rato en el suelo.


----------



## ArturoB (18 Dic 2022)

En 7 partidos 5 penaltis hay algún precedente así?


----------



## TNTcl (18 Dic 2022)

Ya Inglaterra puso en serias dudas el juego de Francia..., y Marruecos también.

Argentina está haciendo de Marruecos, como dije antes.


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> De todas formas ten en cuenta dos cosas, marruecos fue muy superior físicamente en desgaste a Francia, exceptuando a los dos que señalas.
> 
> Francia aún no le ha dado por jugar de verdad, parece que incluso gana con pequeños esfuerzos, veremos cuando les pongan en aprietos.
> 
> Francia gana de calle



Carabancheleroooo


----------



## Feriri88 (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Banderas todas falsas.
> 
> La única bandera de esas tierras es la de mi perfil.



La cruz de Borgoña, de Borgoña, traída por Felipe I. Muy de aquí son los castillos y los leones


----------



## Von Riné (18 Dic 2022)

Tienen 15 minutos para espabilar y dar una segunda mejor parte.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de lo que piensan los respectivos entrenadores ni jugadores sobre el partido de hoy, pero sospecho dos cosas :
> 
> 1) Argentina va a salir a por el partido e intentarán marcar en el primer cuarto del encuentro. Especular es lo que menos les conviene y si pierden no va a ser por quedarse parado sino por arriesgar.
> 
> 2) Si Argentina y Francia juegan como han jugado los últimos partidos, veo difícil que Francia gane, tuvieron bastante suerte ante Inglaterra e incluso Marruecos perdonó algunas ocasiones por falta de remate o calidad en el último pase. Para que Francia tenga oportunidades, deben echarle más cojones ( comprometerse, le dicen ahora ) y defender mejor, los argentinos no les van a perdonar, no pueden limitarse a esperar alguna oportunidad como han hecho hasta ahora




YOYALODIJE

Saludos! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Un gol de Francia lo cambia todo.

Pero BFFFFF, pinta no tiene.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

ninguna repetición de acciones que perjudiquen a ARG


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

Sucez-la jusqu'au fond et avalez !


----------



## Elsexy (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya recital de Argentina


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> mayor que forocarros?



Forocarros es la cochambre. De hecho yo estoy en este foro porque en ForoCoches pedían invitación.

Que coño es eso ?

Un club selecto de progres ? Invitación, ni que regalaran la fórmula para crecer el pelo.


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Pensad que podría haber sido peor, por lo menos no ha ganado moroco


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Viva Francia joder!!!!!



Carabancheoleeero


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Pero por qué narices insistís en hacer una lectura racial cuando lo que hay es un planteamiento táctico acertado y otro que no?
> 
> Esos negricos de Francia están jugando la final a la que muchos blancos no han llegado...



El fútbol y el deporte tienen mucho de emocional y de sentir la camiseta. Los argentinos lo son todos, los franceses NO. ¿Cuántos sienten la camiseta en Francia? A todos esos negros se la suda si ganan o no.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Muy mal los Mamadous.

Mañana van a decir que estaban pachuchos


----------



## javso (18 Dic 2022)

Un desastre Francia, no han hecho nada de nada. Ni siquiera tendrían que estar en la final. No lo merecieron contra Inglaterra y acabaron pidiendo la hora con Marruecos. Una final justa y potente habría sido Argentina - Inglaterra. Y con el morbo de las Malvinas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Mbappe balon de oro!


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (18 Dic 2022)

Joder, parece que Francia no quiere ganar. Estará arreglado?


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

La diferencia...

Cuando tiene el balón Argentina, los franceses presionan "normal", a la mínima pitan falta.

Cuando el balón los tiene Francia, los argentinos van al límite y no pitan una mierda.

Algo así como lo que pasó con Marruecos a España.

Esas cosas influyen en el juego.


----------



## Granodepus (18 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Forocarros es la cochambre. De hecho yo estoy en este foro porque en ForoCoches pedían invitación.
> 
> Que coño es eso ?
> 
> Un club selecto de progres ?



+1 yo estuve ahí y suicidé la cuenta por eso mismo.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (18 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Pensad que podría haber sido peor, por lo menos no ha ganado moroco



Lo hubiera preferido.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Jajajajaja joder el careto de paquetepapé


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (18 Dic 2022)

Quita a Giroud y Dembele pero no a Mbappe... venga hombre, que vas 2-0 con 0 tiros a puerta, que sentido tiene ese cambio.

Quita a Rabiot/Griezmann y pon a Camavinga, el problema es en el centro


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

A todo esto, porque no juega Benzema?


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (18 Dic 2022)

lo de menos es el robo de este partido, es que todo el mundial han estado robando, ni en corea se vio algo de este nivel, que lo celebren, que todo el mundo recordara igual que recuerdan los otros robados, jamás se van a quitar esa historia, todo el mundo vio esta pantomima llamada catar


----------



## Salsa_rosa (18 Dic 2022)

UNA DE LAS MAYORES FARSAS QUE HE VISTO EN MI VIDA


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Allez les mamadous!!!!



Carabancheleroooo


----------



## eltonelero (18 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Pensad que podría haber sido peor, por lo menos no ha ganado moroco



yo casi casi que lo hubiera preferido por la trolleada y revulsivo que hubiera supuesto al furgol...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Si el nwo se impone el próximo lo gana ucrania



Es muy nwo ucrania, sí.


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

Sucez bien et avalez goulûment


----------



## tz96 (18 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> La diferencia...
> 
> Cuando tiene el balón Argentina, los franceses presionan "normal", a la mínima pitan falta.
> 
> ...



Ahora dilo sin llorar


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

Buen baño de argentina a los negrocs.

Merecido resultado.


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Dic 2022)

Los jugadores de Francia no están motivados . Vergonzante la actitud jugandose un mundial


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Traidor a España eres tu, españuelo de mierda que le comes el culo a catalanes y vascos.
> 
> Anda y vete para la Sagra, tu ambiente



Comunista hijo de puta gallego malparido te reviento sucio traidor follarrusos comemierda escoria infraser te abro la puta cabeza


----------



## InigoMontoya (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Muy mal los Mamadous.
> 
> Mañana van a decir que estaban pachuchos



Pinta así...

Pero no todo es físico, cojones, fortaleza mental y táctica...

Que se lo digan a la selección de Basket Francesa cada vez que juega una final contra España...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Y también Dembelé es el punto negro del Barça, llevo 6 años diciendo que resta más de lo que aporta. Pero mira le gusta a Xavi, cosa que para mi es incomprensible.
> 
> Coñe se le ha ido una vez, pero en las últimas jugadas Koundé lo ha frenado.
> 
> Y recuerdo que Kounde es central no lateral, demasiado bien rinde fuera de su posición.



No te quejes, amigo...

Dembelé ( con la ayuda del árbitro ), provocando ese penaltito robado, es lo mejor que va ha hacer cómo culé, dándole la copa del Mundo al Hormonas... Sé feliz... Ya ha contribuido a la causa culerda...


----------



## Lord Hades (18 Dic 2022)

*PARTIDO COMPRADÍSIMO. UN FRAUDE ABSOLUTO.*

- Francia parece un equipo regional de segunda.
- Penalti regalado a Messi.
- Mbappé desaparecido completamente cuando brilló en la semifinal.
- Quitan a dos estrellas francesas antes de la mitad de la primera parte (Giroud y Dembelé).
- La defensa francesa está irreconocible, es que ni se mueven.

Gracias a Dios que he apostado 300 euros a que gana Argentina porque ya sabía este show.


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Guste o no, Argentina está jugando mejor.

Sobre el árbitro prefiero no opinar...


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

madremia casillas y la corbata


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2022)

Tiene huevos que hable de fútbol europeo cuando hay más europeos en Argentina que en esa Confederación de africanos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> En 7 partidos 5 penaltis hay algún precedente así?



NO. La única vez en toda la historia. En 100 años no había pasado.


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

javso dijo:


> Un desastre Francia, no han hecho nada de nada. Ni siquiera tendrían que estar en la final. No lo merecieron contra Inglaterra y acabaron pidiendo la hora con Marruecos. Una final justa y potente habría sido Argentina - Inglaterra. Y con el morbo de las Malvinas.



Por otro lado, el único rival serio que ha tenido argentina antes de la final fueron Holanda y Croacia.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Dic 2022)

Buena primera parte, sobre todo de Argentina, Francia no ha rascado bola. Penalti justo y golazo al contragolpe, está claro que Argentina no es Croacia, los gabachos no lo tendrán tan fácil como hace cuatro años.

Ahora queda por ver si esta maravillosa Francia con su crack Mbapé es capaz de remontar en la segunda. La verdac es que debería de hacerlo sin problemas dada la enorme superioridad física y técnica que nos vende la prensa desde hace 4 años.............


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

El malbec de Hambrentina es una mierda sobrevalorada

Lástima que hayan corrompido y comprado a los que deciden lo que es bueno y lo que no


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> En 7 partidos 5 penaltis hay algún precedente así?



En mundial no.

Y en champions te la gana el celta si le pitan como a penaltina.


----------



## Feriri88 (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El fútbol y el deporte tienen mucho de emocional y de sentir la camiseta. Los argentinos lo son todos, los franceses NO. ¿Cuántos sienten la camiseta en Francia? A todos esos negros se la suda si ganan o no.




Los Argentinos son muy de Argentina menos a la hora de pagar impuestos, votar bien y comportarse.

Tienen el país en la mierda rozando alguno de los países africanos más ricos. Si sintieran tanto su bandera arreglarían si país. En cambio los tienes a todos buscando abuelos de Lugo o de Varsovia para tener un pasaporte con el que huir del país y volver cada diez años.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (18 Dic 2022)

Pues hemos visto lo que puede hacer un buen entrenador. Ha metido de titular a Di Maria y ha sorprendido totalmente a Francia. Los dos goles por su lado y además ha provocado que Dembele este totalmente descentrado (algo que hemos visto muchas veces en Can Barça).

Merecido triunfo en esta primera de parte de Argentina, que está jugando mucho mejor y poniendo mucha intensidad. Vamos a ver que hace Francia en la segunda parte, que pueden remontar todavía porque físico tienen de sobras para aguantar.


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno pues otro Balón de Oro (este si lo cagará el moro) para Messialdo, y el Mbappé a verlas venir un año más en su jaula de oro parisina, ¿no?


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

La verdad que si remonta Francia, la hostia moral para los argentinos sería DVRA MUY DVRA.


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que sinvergüenzas es flipante



Carabancheleroooo


----------



## Kolbe (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina está siendo un equipo con 11 jugadores que está dándo el 150% por su equipo y su país.

Francia es un conglomerado de jugadores de orígenes diversos a los que da la impresión que su país se la trae floja.

Resultado: Argentina está pasándole por encima a Francia, un equipo teóricamente superior pero sin espíritu


----------



## Señor X (18 Dic 2022)

Las cosas como son, Francia ha jugado como España, sin tirar a puerta, sin ocasiones de gol, y además, sin tener el control de balón. Ha sido una auténtica basura de primera parte de los franceses. Que el problema no lo tienen los delanteros, es sobretodo el mediocampo. En cambio Argentina tiene muy claro a lo que jugar y así lo hacen. Ellos tienen el control de partido, de las ocasiones, del ritmo, todo. Más allá que el penalti, para mi, no lo fuese, sino un Di Maria con muchas ganas de caerse. A poco que sigan igual, esto tiene ganador.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Joder, parece que Francia no quiere ganar. Estará arreglado?




Venía a esto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Francia no consigue tener el control en ningún momento. 
Chocheini está hundiendo a los franchutes


----------



## qbit (18 Dic 2022)

Quita a Giroud no vaya a meter gol.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Pues hemos visto lo que puede hacer un buen entrenador. Ha metido de titular a Di Maria y ha sorprendido totalmente a Francia. Los dos goles por su lado y además ha provocado que Dembele este totalmente descentrado (algo que hemos visto muchas veces en Can Barça).
> 
> Merecido triunfo en esta primera de parte de Argentina, que está jugando mucho mejor y poniendo mucha intensidad. Vamos a ver que hace Francia en la segunda parte, que pueden remontar todavía porque físico tienen de sobras para aguantar.



Si encima te regalan un penaltito...


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los jugadores de Francia no están motivados . Vergonzante la actitud jugandose un mundial



No es que estén motivados, es que solo sienten la cartera a al hora de ir con Francia.

Los argentinos si que se nota que sienten por su patria y lo dan todo.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (18 Dic 2022)

Africa no ha pateado a portería


----------



## Feriri88 (18 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Buena primera parte, sobre todo de Argentina, Francia no ha rascado bola. Penalti justo y golazo al contragolpe, está claro que Argentina no es Croacia, los gabachos no lo tendrán tan fácil como hace cuatro años.
> 
> Ahora queda por ver si esta maravillosa Francia con su crack Mbapé es capaz de remontar en la segunda. La verdac es que debería de hacerlo sin problemas dada la enorme superioridad física y técnica que nos vende la prensa desde hace 4 años.............




En los últimos 7 mundiales Francia ha jugado cuatro finales. Más de la mitad.
Algo tendran


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

los comentarios de tve son de una ingenuidad y de un betismo ( de beta, no de betis ) que dan ganas de llorar, no se enteran de una mierda, o fingen que no se enteran ... que a ver que le ha pasado al boludo que ha hecho la falta y está en el suelo dicen


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

Nique la France


----------



## Granodepus (18 Dic 2022)

por cierto, hay algun video de la repeticion del penalty de francia? normalmente estas jugadas las repiten 10 mil veces... no es por nada, yo creo que era penalty, pero me extraaña que no lo hayan mostrado más.
Os amo


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina muy superior todo el primer tiempo


----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> A todo esto, porque no juega Benzema?



Por escupir al suelo mientras suena la Marsellesa.

Un ARGELINO coherente y valiente.


----------



## Dave Bowman (18 Dic 2022)

Pues como Argentina gane el Mundial, la carrera de Maradona estará a años luz de la de Messi


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> VAMOH A SALIR CAMPEONEEEEHH



El niño no arbitra no? Entonces que sea simpático con el su puta madre


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La verdad que si remonta Francia, la hostia moral para los argentinos sería DVRA MUY DVRA.



Como no los metan en la final los de Qatar via penalty, se lo veo mal. 

Y ya sabemos lo que quiere FIFA y Qatar


----------



## Secret_Societies (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina quitando a Messi y Di Maria no es que sea el summum de la calidad pero es que los moronegros de Francia no saben ni que la pelota es redonda


----------



## Hamtel (18 Dic 2022)

Dembele es malísimo, como Rapinha o Ferrán


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pinta así...
> 
> Pero no todo es físico, cojones, fortaleza mental y táctica...
> 
> Que se lo digan a la selección de Basket Francesa cada vez que juega una final contra España...



Solo hay que mirar el último europeo. Nadie confiaba en nosotros y sin tener estrellas nos lo llevamos.


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> *PARTIDO COMPRADÍSIMO. UN FRAUDE ABSOLUTO.*
> 
> - Francia parece un equipo regional de segunda.
> - Penalti regalado a Messi.
> ...



gane quien gane el triunfador es el jeque, y entre sus cromos, el Mayor Caso de Dopaje de la Historia del Deporte tiene más solera y no se podía permitir que se retirara sin un mundial. 

No obstante, no es descartable que en la segunda parte los senegaleses salgan con Súper, empaten y se juegue prórroga. 

Como dijo Serafín Zubiri: _Veremos_


----------



## sensei_returns (18 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Los Argentinos son muy de Argentina menos a la hora de pagar impuestos, votar bien y comportarse.
> 
> Tienen el país en la mierda rozando alguno de los países africanos más ricos. Si sintieran tanto su bandera arreglarían si país. En cambio los tienes a todos buscando abuelos de Lugo o de Varsovia para tener un pasaporte con el que huir del país y volver cada diez años.



Claro, claro, Argentina va mal como país por culpa de los ciudadanos de a pie, no por culpa de los que gobiernan.


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Es muy nwo ucrania, sí.



La excepción


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Francia debería sentar en el banquillo a Chocheini


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Los árbitros cuando los argentinos hacen una falta clara


----------



## CaraCortada (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina es consciente de que está jugando contra negros, superiores fisicamente, pero nada mas. De ahí la seguridad y confianza en si mismos que esta demostrando Argentina.


----------



## WasP (18 Dic 2022)

Ayer escuché en un telediario que Argentina iba a plantear defensa de 5 para anular a Mbappé, ¿está funcionando?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2022)

Jojojojojojojojojojoj.... Vaya robo ¡¡¡¡¡ Jjajajajajajaj:


----------



## TNTcl (18 Dic 2022)

El Deschamps se ha columpiado en las declaraciones que dice que tienen 3 ojeadores mirando a los argentinos, y que saben de todo, etc...

Como de costumbre, sobraos no faltan. 

Dos cosas:

* Di María siempre ha sido un genio, no como los habituales, un tío menos constante, pero con un pie izquierdo que no tiene nadie en el fútbol.

* Queda la segunda parte, un gol francés pone patas arriba todo.


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> por cierto, hay algun video de la repeticion del penalty de francia? normalmente estas jugadas las repiten 10 mil veces... no es por nada, yo creo que era penalty, pero me extraaña que no lo hayan mostrado más.
> Os amo



No es penalty, le toca por detras pero no lo suficiente para derribarlo, se tira y atrapa el balon con las manos.

De echo ni usaron el VAR lo que es muy extraño.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

Esta tarde noche fiesta en Francia, su quinta columna saldrá a festejar


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (18 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Y también Dembelé es el punto negro del Barça, llevo 6 años diciendo que resta más de lo que aporta. Pero mira le gusta a Xavi, cosa que para mi es incomprensible.



Dembele en ataque aporta, lo que pasa que Deschamsp solo protege a Mbappe, ya se quitó la careta con los cambios

Yo he visto a Dembele en directo con el Barça y es un puñal por la banda, vale que a veces corre mucho riesgo, pero es lo que hay.

Con Xavi, quién entiendo lo que debe hacer con dembele si da rendimiento. Dembele con Deschamsp está infrautilizado, como con Valverde.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

Allez vous faire enculer les français !


----------



## Granodepus (18 Dic 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> No es penalty, le toca por detras pero no lo suficiente para derribarlo, se tira y atrapa el balon con las manos.
> 
> De echo ni usaron el VAR lo que es muy extraño.



por eso mismo pregunto, que pongan la repeticion para salir de dudas.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (18 Dic 2022)

Casillas está emporrado?


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Entre Dembelé y Chocheini han hundido a Francia en la primera parte


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Pues hemos visto lo que puede hacer un buen entrenador. Ha metido de titular a Di Maria y ha sorprendido totalmente a Francia. Los dos goles por su lado y además ha provocado que Dembele este totalmente descentrado (algo que hemos visto muchas veces en Can Barça).
> 
> Merecido triunfo en esta primera de parte de Argentina, que está jugando mucho mejor y poniendo mucha intensidad. Vamos a ver que hace Francia en la segunda parte, que pueden remontar todavía porque físico tienen de sobras para aguantar.



De los pocos que salvo. Scaloni me parece que ha demostrado ser un muy buen entrenador.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> por cierto, hay algun video de la repeticion del penalty de francia? normalmente estas jugadas las repiten 10 mil veces... no es por nada, yo creo que era penalty, pero me extraaña que no lo hayan mostrado más.
> Os amo




Había que regalarle el penalti a Messi sí o sí. No lo van a repetir. Y si lo llegan a hacer en el minuto 23 hubiera sido cantoso, al menos los de la logia catarí ha disimulado con el minuto 21.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El fútbol y el deporte tienen mucho de emocional y de sentir la camiseta. Los argentinos lo son todos, los franceses NO. ¿Cuántos sienten la camiseta en Francia? A todos esos negros se la suda si ganan o no.



Correcto. 

No creo que un mamandou sienta el escudo como un pibe de los arrabales de Buenos Aires.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jojojojojojojojojojoj.... Vaya robo ¡¡¡¡¡ Jjajajajajajaj:



Messi tiene que levantar la copa del mundo si o si. Que queda muy bonito en el museo de la FIFA junto con el cocas dopado y el auténtico rey Pelé.


----------



## vayaquesi (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya robo, qué puto asco, a penaltito por partido y encima en los primeros minutos, para joder todo el todo el partido, ni siquiera de ha podido disfrutar de una final en condiciones.

Y eso que quería que ganase Argentina, que Francia también robó a España en la final de la del chupito Nations League ese.

Se han cargado el fútbol, que les den por culo. A la FIFA y a su puta mafia.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El niño no arbitra no? Entonces que sea simpático con el su puta madre



Ostiaa vaya puto corte al chaval de la maricona enana hormonada.

Ha sido hoy?


----------



## eltonelero (18 Dic 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> No es penalty, le toca por detras pero no lo suficiente para derribarlo, se tira y atrapa el balon con las manos.
> 
> De echo ni usaron el VAR lo que es muy extraño.



Han cumplido la regla de todo el mundial. Regalarles un penalty por partido nada mas haya un jugador que entre en el area..


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Quita a Giroud y Dembele pero no a Mbappe... venga hombre, que vas 2-0 con 0 tiros a puerta, que sentido tiene ese cambio.
> 
> Quita a Rabiot/Griezmann y pon a Camavinga, el problema es en el centro



En realidad DesChamps falló en el planteamiento y el centro de campo lo perdió Francia.

Para colmo encomienda a Dembelé defender por la banda, incluso dentro del área (nunca lo habrá hecho), y a un listo como Di María que sabe de qué va este negocio.

Scaloni está ganando con su pizarra, casi siempre tiene superioridad en todo el campo.


----------



## javso (18 Dic 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Por otro lado, el único rival serio que ha tenido argentina antes de la final fueron Holanda y Croacia.



Pero hoy está haciendo su mejor partido del Mundial. No parece penalti, pero da igual, Argentina merece ir ganando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Bueno pues otro Balón de Oro (este si lo cagará el moro) para Messialdo, y el Mbappé a verlas venir un año más en su jaula de oro parisina, ¿no?



Es que todo lo que ha rodeado a Me$$i ha dado pena y es corrupto. De los balones de oro que tiene no merecía la mitad.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Argentina es consciente de que está jugando contra negros, superiores fisicamente, pero nada mas. De ahí la seguridad y confianza en si mismos que esta demostrando Argentina.



es bueno que los negros de Francia sean superiores físicamente, si corrieran ya sería la ostia


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Dic 2022)

Los negros de Francia son muy malos el dembele y chomeini. En semis dije que a argentina ganaría fácil. Que son unos pechos fríos . En la 2 parte Messi meterá más goles


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (18 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Si encima te regalan un penaltito...



penaltito es penalti. Dembele no está espabilado y toca a Di Maria, el cual solo necesita sentir "el viento" para caerse, mas si encima le tocan.


----------



## qbit (18 Dic 2022)

Messi robando hasta el final. Qué vergüenza.


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> El malbec de Hambrentina es una mierda sobrevalorada
> 
> Lástima que hayan corrompido y comprado a los que deciden lo que es bueno y lo que no



menudo mierdón. Estuve hace años en una bodega de la Recoleta y me traje una caja de botellas. A ver, que no está malo, pero ni de puta coña los 30 euros por botella que costaba.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Hambrentina contenta por esta victoria. Qatar tendrá buenas inversiones por ahí


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Chocheini ha estado nefasto en el segundo gol de Argentina


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

tz96 dijo:


> Ahora dilo sin llorar



Gran argumento de simio,

vuelve a Twitter, subnormal.


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jojojojojojojojojojoj.... Vaya robo ¡¡¡¡¡ Jjajajajajajaj:



Es que se ve que tropieza solo, no me jodas...


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (18 Dic 2022)

Que puto asco da francia, solo simios, no hay blancos que jueguen al futbol en francia¿? solo por eso que gane hambrentina.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> En realidad DesChamps falló en el planteamiento y el centro de campo lo perdió Francia.
> 
> Para colmo encomienda a Dembelé defender por la banda, incluso dentro del área (nunca lo habrá hecho), y a un listo como Di María que sabe de qué va este negocio.
> 
> Scaloni está ganando con su pizarra, casi siempre tiene superioridad en todo el campo.



Eso lo perdió ya en la lista, que ya se veía que flojeaba en el centro del campo, y Rabiot lo estaba tapando muy bien, pero el camello le debe haber sentado mal. Lo curioso es que a los hambretinos no les ha afectado. Me suena a que les han metido algo en el agua.


----------



## lamamadelamama (18 Dic 2022)

independientemente del resultado hay algo que los franchutes seguirán teniendo y los hambrentinos no: comida


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

Nique la France et les français !!


----------



## npintos (18 Dic 2022)

sensei_returns dijo:


> Claro, claro, Argentina va mal como país por culpa de los ciudadanos de a pie, no por culpa de los que gobiernan.



Son los que votan a los que gobiernan.


----------



## qbit (18 Dic 2022)

Putin, tira ya la bomba y acaba con esta mierda, que se nos ríen en la cara en todos los ámbitos.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (18 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> En realidad DesChamps falló en el planteamiento y el centro de campo lo perdió Francia.
> 
> Para colmo encomienda a Dembelé defender por la banda, incluso dentro del área (nunca lo habrá hecho), y a un listo como Di María que sabe de qué va este negocio.
> 
> Scaloni está ganando con su pizarra, casi siempre tiene superioridad en todo el campo.



Ayer escribí esto en un hilo sobre la final: 

Equipos muy especuladores, sin problema en dejarles al rival la iniciativa. Pero Argentina tiene mejores armas para defender a Mbappe que las que tiene Francia para defender a Messi.

Sin embargo, el hombre clave de Francia esta siendo Griezmann.

El partido lo gana el que gane el centro del campo. La superioridad en el centro del campo de Argentina (5 vs 3) tendrán que contrarrestarla Griezmann y Giroud/Dembele. Digo 5 pq Messi baja a recibir muchas veces.

También marcará las diferencias si Argentina cuenta con Di María en plena forma y Lautaro/Julián tienen acierto

Creo que ganará Argentina, ya puso problemas a Francia en 2018. Este año cuenta con unos jugadores que se matarán por Messi. Además, están a un pasito de ganar Copa América, Intercontinental y Mundial así se lo restrieganca quién se rió de lo sudamericanos (fue Mbappe)


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

javso dijo:


> Pero hoy está haciendo su mejor partido del Mundial. No parece penalti, pero da igual, Argentina merece ir ganando.



Ahí tienes razón, pero el penalti ha ayudado...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La cruz de Borgoña, de Borgoña, traída por Felipe I. Muy de aquí son los castillos y los leones



Si y también la cruz de San Andrés crucificado en esa forma en Grecia, la cuna de la civilización.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Dechamps debe sentar a Chocheini. Está siendo el desastre francés. Necesita arreglar eso.


----------



## Manero (18 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> No te quejes, amigo...
> 
> Dembelé ( con la ayuda del árbitro ), provocando ese penaltito robado, es lo mejor que va ha hacer cómo culé, dándole la copa del Mundo al Hormonas... Sé feliz... Ya ha contribuido a la causa culerda...



Espero ver la estatua de Dembele en la esplanada del Camp Nou junto a la de Messi alzando la Copa del Mundo. Es lo mínimo que puede hacer Laporta para reconocer los méritos de Dembelé en este Mundial.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

javso dijo:


> Pero hoy está haciendo su mejor partido del Mundial. No parece penalti, pero da igual, Argentina merece ir ganando.



Haber jugado mejor no implica que merezcas ganar. Para eso hay que marcar y si te dan facilidades pues blanco y en botella.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

javso dijo:


> Pero hoy está haciendo su mejor partido del Mundial. No parece penalti, pero da igual, Argentina merece ir ganando.



Cuando Croacia eliminó a Brasil, le dejó la final abierta.

En un Mundial tienes que tener suerte, tanto sobre el campo como si vas evitando rivales.

Si Francia marca el 2-1 antes del 75' hay mucha final.


----------



## Señor X (18 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> por cierto, hay algun video de la repeticion del penalty de francia? normalmente estas jugadas las repiten 10 mil veces... no es por nada, yo creo que era penalty, pero me extraaña que no lo hayan mostrado más.
> Os amo



Las acaban de poner. Dembele toca ligerisimamente a Di Maria. No creo que sea suficiente. 

Por cierto, de haberla parado Lloris, se habría repetido. El muy tonto se adelantó con los dos pies, justo antes de lanzar Messi.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Sacando a todos los negros Francia.
Madre mía.

Que mire a ver si se ha dejado alguno en el autobús.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Sin Pogba ni kante....


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> independientemente del resultado hay algo que los franchutes seguirán teniendo y los hambrentinos no: comida



Buena comida y buen vino

Pero los mamadus están acabando con todo, empezando por el esperpento de hoy


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> penaltito es penalti. Dembele no está espabilado y toca a Di Maria, el cual solo necesita sentir "el viento" para caerse, mas si encima le tocan.



Esa historia de los penaltis tontos no cuela...

Para mí "penalti tonto" = no penalti


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (18 Dic 2022)

El Mundial más vergonzoso de la historia. 5 penaltys a favor de Argentina de los cuales 4 no eran. Vergüenza.


----------



## sociedadponzi (18 Dic 2022)

francia es un chollo en las finales


----------



## Salsa_rosa (18 Dic 2022)

Esto es como descubrir que los reyes magos son los padres. 

Corrupción absoluta.


----------



## tz96 (18 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> enzo fernández lleva flechas tatuadas en el pescuezo?



Quedan horribles


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Tenemos que ganar por alizee!!!


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

A España le puede costar más caro el mundial que al jeque el mundial del hormonas.


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno pues Messi otro balón de oro y se convierte en el mejor de la historia si gana el mundial


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

sensei_returns dijo:


> Claro, claro, Argentina va mal como país por culpa de los ciudadanos de a pie, no por culpa de los que gobiernan.



Los que gobiernan son dignos representantes de la población. También en España.


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

l'Argentine encule la France !


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

cuidao que en la 2º parte francia la puede liar.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Entre Dembelé y Chocheini han hundido a Francia en la primera parte



Francia no ha jugado una mierda en todo el mundial, el único equipo que ha querido ganar el mundial es Argentina ... Bueno, Marruecos también pero no han podido


----------



## lamamadelamama (18 Dic 2022)

da aún más asco el gobierno de España que el de Argentina


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

@calopez gracias, por fin pubicidad de calidad


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (18 Dic 2022)

Stats ⚽
Argentina has been awarded the same number of penalties in one World Cup (*7 games*) than Real Madrid in a whole f*ck*ng season (*54 games*. Spanish League: 38 games. Spanish Cup 3. Spanish Supercup 1. Champions League 12).
- Argentina WC 2022: 5 (more in the final?)
- Real Madrid season 2020/21: 5

5 penalties en 7 partidos de un Mundial equivale a 27 penalties en una liga de 38... Ni el FCB del Villarato llegó a tanto...


----------



## fachacine (18 Dic 2022)

Pero ¿soy el único que ve que Argentina juega con 4 centrocampistas y Francia sólo con 2, Tchouameni y Rabiot, que evidentemente no dan abasto?¿Quién coño es el tercer centrocampista francés? Qué puto desastre táctico de Deschamps


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

Nique la chatte de la France et de la mère des français.


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Lo de ayer a Guardiol no fue penalty
Pero lo de hoy a Di Maria sí

El TONGO es TAN EVIDENTE


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Bueno pues Messi otro balón de oro y se convierte en el mejor de la historia si gana el mundial



Y el covid es malísimo y hay que vacunarse


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

El problema de Francia es haber ganado el mundial 2018 y qué les hayan repetido tanto lo buenos que son...la complacencia,Argentina tiene muchísima más hambre de ganar que ellos

Ojo que al menos están en la final,a España le pasó lo mismo en 2014 e hizo un espantoso ridículo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> penaltito es penalti. Dembele no está espabilado y toca a Di Maria, el cual solo necesita sentir "el viento" para caerse, mas si encima le tocan.



Si le pitan eso a tu far$a quemas el Nuevo Campo.


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> francia es un chollo en las finales



Salvo que roben con el árbitro, como en la Liga de Naciones a España en la final Francia - España.

Como ya dije, Francia tiene la pinta de los equipos africanos que no saben superar un contratiempo.
Juegan bien, cuando van ganando o empatando.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> da aún más asco el gobierno de España que el de Argentina



Dan asco los dos.

El de hambrentina es el ejemplo a seguir, ya lo ha dicho varias veces la tarada ninistra.


----------



## electricogrado (18 Dic 2022)

El penalti para ser una final de mundial no creo haya sido correcto.
Aun así los argentinos han salido a Full y los franceses, parecen dormidos

Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

Ostia el estadio está VACÍO!! lo estáis viendo??


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

A la maison la France et son zoo de macaques


----------



## sociedadponzi (18 Dic 2022)

Ministra del Trabajo de Argentina: “Primero ganemos el Mundial, después vemos la inflación”


La ministra Raquel "Kelly" Olmos, aseguró que un mes no hará la diferencia en cuanto a la lucha por la inflación que afecta a la economía de Argentina.




www.deportes13.cl


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Para una vez que los moronegros tienen la ocasión de brillar y ser importantes van y la joden 

Es que vaya panda de alelaos no son capaces ni de luchar por su país jojojojo les importa una mierda de elefante


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Total que se joda la france, me viene bien.

Que le den por el culo a FRAPPE y su novia trans.

Y a macron le maricon 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo de ayer a Guardiol no fue penalty
> Pero lo de hoy a Di Maria sí
> 
> El TONGO es TAN EVIDENTE


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno como ya preveia Argentina sera campeonato los argelinos franceses que se vayan a poner bombas por ahi


----------



## Crancovia (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya tongazo.


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> @calopez gracias, por fin pubicidad de calidad
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296437



Me voy a comprar esas bragas, estan chulisimas


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (18 Dic 2022)

De la selección protagonista de "ganamos un mundial con la mano" ahora la nueva versión "ganamos un mundial con un penalti inventado". Hay cosas que no cambian, amigo!!!


----------



## Manero (18 Dic 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Dembele en ataque aporta, lo que pasa que Deschamsp solo protege a Mbappe, ya se quitó la careta con los cambios
> 
> Yo he visto a Dembele en directo con el Barça y es un puñal por la banda, vale que a veces corre mucho riesgo, pero es lo que hay.
> 
> Con Xavi, quién entiendo lo que debe hacer con dembele si da rendimiento. Dembele con Deschamsp está infrautilizado, como con Valverde.



Estoy convencido que durante todo el Mundial Deschamps ha ordenado a Dembelé no arriesgar mucho en ataque, porque no ha intentado apenas los 1 contra 1 que suele intentar tantas veces en el Barça. Deschamps habrá preferido que el desborde lo haga Mbappé por la izquierda y ser más conservador por la banda derecha.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Ostia el estadio está VACÍO!! lo estáis viendo??



La farsa de Qatar se cuenta sola


----------



## Paco Chen (18 Dic 2022)

Remonta francia en la segunda parte. Risas incoming.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tenemos que ganar por alizee!!!



Voy al baño.... Ahora vuelvo...


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo de ayer a Guardiol no fue penalty
> Pero lo de hoy a Di Maria sí
> 
> El TONGO es TAN EVIDENTE



A Croacia les tangaron 2 penaltis


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)

electricogrado dijo:


> El penalti para ser una final de mundial no creo haya sido correcto.
> Aun así los argentinos han salido a Full y los franceses, parecen dormidos
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk



ah ahora existen penals correctos y no correctos ahora me entero


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Correcto.
> 
> No creo que un mamandou sienta el escudo como un pibe de los arrabales de Buenos Aires.



Y lo mismo digo por España. Anfu, Balde, Nico,...nunca sentirán la camiseta como un español.


----------



## Hamtel (18 Dic 2022)

Hostias. El campo no está lleno. Vergüenza


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Total que se joda la france, me viene bien.
> 
> Que le den por el culo a FRAPPE y su novia trans.
> 
> ...


----------



## ironpipo (18 Dic 2022)

Si de verdad esta arreglado el asunto,Falta todavia un golito de messi de esos de poner en las hemerotecas.


----------



## lamamadelamama (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Dan asco los dos.
> 
> El de hambrentina es el ejemplo a seguir, ya lo ha dicho varias veces la tarada ninistra.



tengo unas ganas de pirarme de España, a ver si consigo curro por Europa. La cosa es que luego en calidad de vida como Españita no hay nada


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Porque cojones tenemos que mandar 15 mendas a comentar un puto partido de fútbol?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (18 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esa historia de los penaltis tontos no cuela...
> 
> Para mí "penalti tonto" = no penalti



Claro que existen.

Son esos penaltis donde el defensa no tiene intencion de tocar al delantero. Pero lo toca y es penalti.

Solucion: no toques al delantero.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Mbappe , balon de oro.

Juas!!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Paco Chen dijo:


> Remonta francia en la segunda parte. Risas incoming.



¿Pero tú has visto como han empezado?


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> da aún más asco el gobierno de España que el de Argentina



el de tu avatar ya tendrá edad para presentarse en alguna lista electoral, no? 
yo le votaría


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Nique la chatte de la France et de la mère des français.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296438



Un mensaje vale, dos ok, tres te haces pesada,

veinte mensajes con la misma idiotez vas al ignore.

* Además que solo escribes subnormalidades.


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Lo que le pasa a Francia es que sus negros no salen motivados porque no se siente franceses, porque mucho que masculleen el himno.


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Van perdiendo 2-0 y se ponen a dar pases en defensa.... menuda mierda de futbol actual.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> En los últimos 7 mundiales Francia ha jugado cuatro finales. Más de la mitad.
> Algo tendran



Todo pasa en esta vida, todo acaba terminando....no llores.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (18 Dic 2022)

bueno, he visto la repetición del penalti y debo decir que sí me parece penalti. Le toca la pierna por detrás a di maría, y lo hace tropezarse con su propia pierna en la carrera.

De momento Di María MVP


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

¿Para que hay 2 parte?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296448
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296448
> ...



Deja de spamear gordo de mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> @calopez gracias, por fin pubicidad de calidad
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296437



Y debajo de mi comentario. Qué guay.


----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esa historia de los penaltis tontos no cuela...
> 
> Para mí "penalti tonto" = no penalti



Esos "penaltis" y más en una final de un mundial te los pitan casi siempre, no puedes llegar a saber si el jugador cae o se tira, lo más normal ante la duda es que el arbitro no se complique la vida y lo pite, porque si no lo pita y al final en la TV se ve que es penalti se lo comen. Eso ha sucedido siempre, y ninguna nueva tecnología es capaz de saber hasta ese punto (tendría que estar en la cabeza del jugador, argentino, en este caso).

Dejad de llorar como nenazas, aunque no fuera penalti EL FALLO ES TOTAL DE DEMBELE. CAGADA TOTAL.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Estos 3 primeros minutos la verdad que esperanzadores no son.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (18 Dic 2022)

Esperaba más de Francia. Traed a Zidane. 

Argentina ha hecho un Liverpool: media hora de intensidad y luego a aguantar.

Scaloni ganándole la partida a un bicampeón del mundo. 

Dudoso penalty dicen, pero es el típico penalty que uno hace cuando persigue patas y no el balón.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Lo que le pasa a Francia es que sus negros no salen motivados porque no se siente franceses, porque mucho que masculleen el himno.



También influye de que son bastante paquetes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Stats ⚽
> Argentina has been awarded the same number of penalties in one World Cup (*7 games*) than Real Madrid in a whole f*ck*ng season (*54 games*. Spanish League: 38 games. Spanish Cup 3. Spanish Supercup 1. Champions League 12).
> - Argentina WC 2022: 5 (more in the final?)
> - Real Madrid season 2020/21: 5
> ...



Es que es escandaloso. Y si hubieran tenido que pitar 15 los habrían pitado.


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Total que se joda la france, me viene bien.
> 
> Que le den por el culo a FRAPPE y su novia trans.
> 
> ...



es la final del asco y de la nutrición a la vez


----------



## fachacine (18 Dic 2022)

Deschamps no va a sacar a Camavinga no sea que le deje en evidencia , tiene ese mismo orgullo de mierda que tenia Zidane


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Voy al baño.... Ahora vuelvo...



Actualizacion 2022


----------



## mispero (18 Dic 2022)

Si Uropa gana todos los mundiales el desinterés crecería y a los paises pobretones hay que llevarles siempre su pan y circo


----------



## Toallin (18 Dic 2022)

Infantino habrá tenido acceso a las putas del jeque?


----------



## Topollillo (18 Dic 2022)

Me cago en la madre que pario a panete, como estos putos boludos de mierda ganen el mundial me aficiono a otro deporte balonmano o voleibol, pero me cago en la leche que rabia me da.


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

@Pericoburbujista busca convento...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Pero ¿soy el único que ve que Argentina juega con 4 centrocampistas y Francia sólo con 2, Tchouameni y Rabiot, que evidentemente no dan abasto?¿Quién coño es el tercer centrocampista francés? Qué puto desastre táctico de Deschamps



Eso ya se veía en la lista, que no había traído centrocampistas.


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)

Que duro golpe para la caverna madriles que deseaban que ganaran los argelinos


----------



## lamamadelamama (18 Dic 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Total que se joda la france, me viene bien.
> 
> Que le den por el culo a FRAPPE y su novia trans.
> 
> ...



novio*


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> De la selección protagonista de "ganamos un mundial con la mano" ahora la nueva versión "ganamos un mundial con un penalti inventado". Hay cosas que no cambian, amigo!!!



NEGACION



En 45 minutos aceptarás al justo Campeón del Mundo.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (18 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esa historia de los penaltis tontos no cuela...
> 
> Para mí "penalti tonto" = no penalti



Y si es un "gol tonto" pues que tampoco suba ¿no? Los penaltitos, los penaltis tontos, pues son penalti, te guste o no te guste. Y El video lo han puesto un montón de veces y Dembele toca por detrás a Di Maria lo suficiente para que Di Maria, que de pillo y listo para esto tiene un rato, caiga y sea penalti.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Actualizacion 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo falta Supermán negro


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya puta mierda de realización también.

Repitiendo cosas innecesarias mientras las necesarias no.


----------



## electricogrado (18 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> ah ahora existen penals correctos y no correctos ahora me entero



Quiero decir que no debería haber pitado el penalti, por que no es claro.

Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Francia parece que está jugando el final de la prórroga, el problema es que lleva así desde el minuto uno. Nunca he visto a una selección jugar con tanta desgana un partido así...


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero casi nunca canta tanto como en este mundial.



Eso es verdad, pero eso puede significar que a estas alturas la agenda de la logia está en un estado muy avanzado y desarrollado, por eso su poder se magnífica y cada vez van más fuerte.

A principios del 2000, por ejemplo que yo era muy criajo, no se veía esto de la forma cada vez más seria que se ve (hasta podías ver películas y canciones relativamente normales), aunque si se podía ver su comienzo para alguien que supiera establecer las conexiones. Aunque siendo francos este plan global se llevaba gestando desde el principio del siglo XX, pero por aquel entonces tenían mucho trabajo que hacer consiguiendo los medios para poder llegar hasta aquí.


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Deja de spamear gordo de mierda.



Que se jooodan los gabachos de mierda y su banda de simios, vosotros lameis lefa de Mamadus y rachides.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Por cierto en alguna selección europea llena de negros habéis visto algún médico o fisioterapeuta negro ?


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Ojo a Francia ahí


----------



## ironpipo (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿Para que hay 2 parte?



Falta el golito maradoniano de messi


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> También influye de que son bastante paquetes.



En Gol Mundial hablan de que en el descanso han entrevistado a Deschamps, el cual ha dicho que basicamente hay un problema de actitud en sus jugadores, algo que por otra parte todos vemos, se puede ser malo, y otra cosa es como Dembele que demasiado lejos ha llegado para lo malo que es y para las pocas ganas que le hecha jugando a futbol.


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Es un tema de dinero
La de equipaciones de Messi que va a vender ADIDAS
Todos los fans de Messi van a comprar el kit completo de Messi con el que ganó el Mundial


----------



## LorbrinTitan (18 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jojojojojojojojojojoj.... Vaya robo ¡¡¡¡¡ Jjajajajajajaj:



No hay robo, le mete la pierna dos veces, aunque parezca que es cuando ya se está cayendo. 
Hay que fijarse bien, ocurre en el primer segundo de este vídeo.


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

Este mundial ha sido la mayor verguenza desde el del 78 que compraron a Perú y se lo llevaron los militares sobornando a todo dios.

Les han hecho penalties todos los partidos. Los moros son ultramillonarios y querían que ganaran estos putos gitanos, han pagado varios millones a cada rival que les hiciera penalty.

¿PERO ES QUE NADIE SE DA CUENTA DE QUE A NADIE MÁS LES HAN PITADO 5 PENALTIES??????????


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Toallin dijo:


> Infantino habrá tenido acceso a las putas del jeque?



No se declaró maricón?

Tendrá acceso a chortinos moros.


----------



## sopelmar (18 Dic 2022)

Dimaria piscinero siempre Argentina siempre robando con la complacencia de infantino si tampoco hace falta los gabachos están muertos con el virus por haberse vacunado


----------



## LorbrinTitan (18 Dic 2022)

LorbrinTitan dijo:


> No hay robo, le mete la pierna dos veces, aunque parezca que es cuando ya se está cayendo.
> Hay que fijarse bien, ocurre en el primer segundo de este vídeo.



Y es mejor que ganen los hambrentinos, que además lo están haciendo muy bien, que una selección plagada de invasores que sólo sirven para correr y que se están cargando Francia y Europa.
Francia representa el NWO, la anti Europa, el anti progreso, la anti-libertad y la hipocresía y falta de valores.
Argentina lo contrario, un país con más garra y espíritu por su historia y sus orígenes en común y que si es una mierda será por su ubicación Sudaca y su constante mestizaje, hasta que no sea sudaca del todo y aguante lo occidental tendrá su valor.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si le pitan eso a tu far$a quemas el Nuevo Campo.



Mecagoento en Dembele, por tonto y retonto


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Falta el golito maradoniano de messi



Está en el guión


----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y lo mismo digo por España. Anfu, Balde, Nico,...nunca sentirán la camiseta como un español.



POR ESO NUNCA MAS VOLVEREMOS A SER CAMPEONES DEL MUNDO.


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Un error sacar a Giroud, 

melones al área y agarrar el rechace.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Que se jooodan los gabachos de mierda y su banda de simios, vosotros lameis lefa de Mamadus y rachides.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296454



A ignorados.


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tenemos que ganar por alizee!!!



Carabancheleroooo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Que duro golpe para la caverna madriles que deseaban que ganaran los argelinos



Tu a comer polla golpista y leyendanegrista cabrón.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Que duro golpe para la caverna madriles que deseaban que ganaran los argelinos



Que gusto que lleguéis los paletos cosmopolitas.

Es de agredecer que habléis en Español y no en ese idioma que no os entiende ni la yaya.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Joder vaya comentarios de mierda en tv.


----------



## Topollillo (18 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Vamos Argentina!!!



No esperaba menos de un gallego.


----------



## Chispeante (18 Dic 2022)

Francia está muerta. Que hagan los tres cambios que les quedan de golpe y que pase lo que tenga que pasar. La paliza que se están llevando los franceses es de las más inapelables de las últimas finales.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

FIFA 23 ps5 35 euros MP


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Quiero un gol de Francia ya, ya, ya!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

Casillas : "... más superior ..."

BROOOTAL


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Tarjeta


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

El futbol cada vez se parece mas a los partidos de solteros vs casados. Gente que corre y falla miles de pases.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Francia está muerta. Que hagan los tres cambios que les quedan de golpe y que pase lo que tenga que pasar. La paliza que se están llevando los franceses es de las más inapelables de las últimas finales.



Se acuerda usted de Brasil?


----------



## lamamadelamama (18 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> POR ESO NUNCA MAS VOLVEREMOS A SER CAMPEONES DEL MUNDO.



esta panda de negros ganó el último mundial


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> A ignorados.



Supongo es la subnormal de siempre,

abre un hilo y tiene 20 páginas de betazos planchando bragas en guardería,

lo peor es que no para de insultarlos


----------



## Topollillo (18 Dic 2022)

Los de Qatar le han dicho a Francia o se dejan ganar o no les compran un pack de 50 cazas de combates de fabricación francesa.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Directamente merece la gillotina Rabiot, animal.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

Benidorm fest


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Casillas : "... más superior ..."
> 
> BROOOTAL



Comentarios de nobel del topo.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Pues venga que los negros se aparten y dejen correr a Messi solo por el campo y marque, como se hace con los subnormales en Educación Física.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (18 Dic 2022)

Todos los hambrentinos llevan el mismo corte de pelo


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

LorbrinTitan dijo:


> No hay robo, le mete la pierna dos veces, aunque parezca que es cuando ya se está cayendo.
> Hay que fijarse bien, ocurre en el primer segundo de este vídeo.



La realización televisiva de este Mundial ha sido una auténtica mierda, ni ha habido repeticiones de calidad en ningún partido, en ocasiones, ni una repetición.

Un insulto al fútbol.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

Francia va a perder porque Deschamps no es negroc


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (18 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Estoy convencido que durante todo el Mundial Deschamps ha ordenado a Dembelé no arriesgar mucho en ataque, porque no ha intentado apenas los 1 contra 1 que suele intentar tantas veces en el Barça. Deschamps habrá preferido que el desborde lo haga Mbappé por la izquierda y ser más conservador por la banda derecha.



Eso es lo que ha hecho, al final desperdicias a Dembele. Para eso pones a otro por la banda y que ayude mejor a Kounde.

Aunque este año en defensa habia mejorado y conce a Kounde del barça. Yo hubiera arriesgado por esa banda más, pero claro, cualquiera quita a Mbappe


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Entre Eurovisión Junior y el Benidorm Fest... Me están entrando ganas de estrangular al puto Rivero.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿Para que hay 2 parte?



Por protocolo.


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

Lo peor de todo es que este equipo de Argentina es el peor de su historia, no hay ni uno jugando en un equipo grande, son malísimos.

Puto Deschamps los ha metido atrás asustado por el malforme enano autista culobajo psicópata de mierda.


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

la liga vuelve con un Gerona-Rayo el 29 a las 17:00 h


----------



## Dave Bowman (18 Dic 2022)

Tambien cuando lo ganó Maradona era la Fifa que queria q ganase Argentina, dejando goles con la mano incluido


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

El funcionario remarcando la decadencia europea.

Avergonzaos!!!!


----------



## Chispeante (18 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Se acuerda usted de Brasil?



Si, pero más de sus garotas...


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Entre Eurovisión Junior y el Benidorm Fest... Me están entrando ganas de estrangular al puto Rivero.



Prefieres operación Camarón.


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina, primer equipo con cinco penales a favor en una sola edición del Mundial


Solamente contra México y Países Bajos la Albiceleste no tuvo un penalti en su favor.




mexico.as.com





Atado y bien atado.


----------



## Dave Bowman (18 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es que este equipo de Argentina es el peor de su historia, no hay ni uno jugando en un equipo grande, son malísimos.
> 
> Puto Deschamps los ha metido atrás asustado por el malforme enano autista culobajo psicópata de mierda.



Tranquilo tio. La de Francia tampoco es su mejor selección. Por cierto, no serás del Madrid no?


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (18 Dic 2022)

Jajajajajaja enserio que vana celebrar este mundial???? Jajajajajaja 5 penaltis dudosos . De locos


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es que este equipo de Argentina es el peor de su historia, no hay ni uno jugando en un equipo grande, son malísimos.
> 
> Puto Deschamps los ha metido atrás asustado por el malforme enano autista culobajo psicópata de mierda.



Está todo guionizado, desde la "derrota" inicial contra Arabia Saudí

Y aquí que seguimos...


----------



## Evangelion (18 Dic 2022)

No lo habia visto hasta ahora ¿de verdad que el VAR ha validado ese penalti?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> la liga vuelve con un Gerona-Rayo el 29 a las 17:00 h



Se parará el mundo.


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

El mejor momento de Francia ahora mismo.


----------



## WasP (18 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> A ignorados.



Ningún español que recuerde la historia de su país puede ir con Francia.

La corriente afrancesada era más intelectual y tenía buenos motivos contra el oscurantismo y paletismo español, pero al fin y a la postre los gabachos nos invadieron y tuvimos que derrotarlos. Esto es historia y es inapelable.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Joder que paquete el papéeee


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Ningún español que recuerde la historia de su país puede ir con Francia.
> 
> La corriente afrancesada era más intelectual y tenía buenos motivos contra el oscurantismo y paletismo español, pero al fin y a la postre los gabachos nos invadieron y tuvimos que derrotarlos. Esto es historia y es inapelable.



Yo no voy con Francia si es lo que quieres decir.


----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya EMPANÁ que tiene MPANNE, habrá estado follando como un SUBCAMPEON toda la noche......


----------



## WasP (18 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Yo no voy con Francia si es lo que quieres decir.



Por si acaso...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (18 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Argentina, primer equipo con cinco penales a favor en una sola edición del Mundial
> 
> 
> Solamente contra México y Países Bajos la Albiceleste no tuvo un penalti en su favor.
> ...



Cuántos lo han sido de verdac?

En vez de VAR que pongan un puto bar para que vayan a beber los árbitros que igual pitan mejor.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

"Cuantas copas tenés " id preparando la cabeza.


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Y el Cañizares diciendo que di María. No se tira que le han dado por detrás y tal 

Pero vamos la vergüenza MORONEGRA es mayúscula


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Entre Eurovisión Junior y el Benidorm Fest... Me están entrando ganas de estrangular al puto Rivero.



Puede ponerlos en catalán. A veces se oyen porrazos en la mesa


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es que este equipo de Argentina es el peor de su historia, no hay ni uno jugando en un equipo grande, son malísimos.
> 
> Puto Deschamps los ha metido atrás asustado por el malforme enano autista culobajo psicópata de mierda.



Einnnnnggg?


----------



## lamamadelamama (18 Dic 2022)

donde está mbagay cuando se le necesita


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Ecuador - camerún partido inaugural según el narrador xdddddd


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

Francia debe intentar ganar en el tiempo de posesión, que ya sabemos es lo importante


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Ningún español que recuerde la historia de su país puede ir con Francia.
> 
> La corriente afrancesada era más intelectual y tenía buenos motivos contra el oscurantismo y paletismo español, pero al fin y a la postre los gabachos nos invadieron y tuvimos que derrotarlos. Esto es historia y es inapelable.



"buenos motivos contra el oscurantismo y paletismo español"

SUBNORMAL.


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Vaya EMPANÁ que tiene MPANNE, habrá estado follando como un SUBCAMPEON toda la noche......



da ustec por hecho que es el ACTIVO


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Francia está intentándolo ahora... pero nada...


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Que gusto que lleguéis los paletos cosmopolitas.
> 
> Es de agredecer que habléis en Español y no en ese idioma que no os entiende ni la yaya.



ya pero los fachas en Catalunya ni agua nadie los vota.... a que es guay aqui el discurso rancio de la meseta castellana y taurina no cuela


----------



## ironpipo (18 Dic 2022)

Cuántos remates lleva Arg?
Francia no ha tirado ni una puta vez a puerta macho.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

No ha habido final. Francia ha salido mal y el árbitro ha hecho lo pactado.


----------



## ArturoB (18 Dic 2022)

Se va tirando antes de llegar a tocarle


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Madre mia Di Maria, menudo camello cabalgando por la banda.


----------



## WasP (18 Dic 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> "buenos motivos contra el oscurantismo y paletismo español"
> 
> SUBNORMAL.


----------



## Rediooss (18 Dic 2022)

Este Mundial iba para Messi, por lo civil o por lo criminal, que os lo vengo diciendo, que os ahorrarais ver los partidos de cuartos, semis, y final.
El sitio ideal para que gane un equipo concreto, una dictadura Islámica. 

Y los gabachos parecen que les han pagado para jugar tan mal, y si no penaltito.

Y me la suda quien gane, pero las cosas hay que contarlas tal y como son.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Di María cuando la coge cerca del área es un demonio...


----------



## theelf (18 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Francia debe intentar ganar en el tiempo de posesión, que ya sabemos es lo importante



Le falta tiki taka a francia


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

nadie entiende las explicaciones de Casillas, pero él no desespera y sigue


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Brasil mejor equipo y fuera desde cuartos.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Un (negroc) francés que no bebe vino no es de fiar


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Argentinos en el suelo desde que empezó el partido, el roce de un hombro que provoca una caída para que haya un penalti comprado para Messi, uno franceses que no tienen ganas de ganar un mundial, y sobornos, muchos sobornos. 
Imagino que queda el gol maradoniano para que ya Messi termine de rizar el guión. 

Menuda puta estafa de partido.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (18 Dic 2022)

Ahora que no está en el farsa, su mesías gana el mundial. Bueno gana... se lo regalan...

El despolle


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2022)

A Francia le han puesto droja en el Colacao.... Tela marinera...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (18 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> ya pero los fachas en Catalunya ni agua nadie los vota.... a que es guay aqui el discurso rancio de la meseta castellana y taurina no cuela



Si JUNTS pel SI tiene bastantes votos.

Te lo digo porque en la antigua CIU estaban todos los alcaldes que eran más franquistas que Franco, i molt catalans amb la damucràcia i lestatut dautonomia.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> ya pero los fachas en Catalunya ni agua nadie los vota.... a que es guay aqui el discurso rancio de la meseta castellana y taurina no cuela



Es que ya tenéis a vuestros fascistas regionales. Entiendo que no haya lugar para fascistas cagacorrales


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Los jugadores argentinos se tienen que gastar las primas por ganar antes de que la inflaccion argentina se lo coma.


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Para esta mierda MORONEGRA que hubiesen pasado los putos moros marrocos joder 

Lo mismo hasta le hubiesen puesto más ganas


----------



## Paco Chen (18 Dic 2022)

Joderos que no pudisteis nacer argentinos!!

Todo el mundo quiere ser argentino boludoo

Viva evita peron!!!


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Minuto 63 y Francia ni ha tirado. No solo ni a puerta, ni siquiera un tirito Paco.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Ahora que no está en el farsa, su mesías gana el mundial. Bueno gana... se lo regalan...
> 
> El despolle



En qué equipo juega?


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Vaya EMPANÁ que tiene MPANNE, habrá estado follando como un SUBCAMPEON toda la noche......




¿Y a este tío le han vendido como el mejor de Francia?.
Por lo que he estado viendo hasta ahora el que ha dado más la talla ha sido Giraud, y ya se lo han cargado. 
Imagino que todo estuvo enfocado a hacer una rivalidad Madrid-Barça. Pero vamos, el negro no ha hecho una mierda.


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2022)

WasP dijo:


>



Lo dicho, subnormal.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A Francia le han puesto droja en el Colacao.... Tela marinera...



Están gripaos. La gripe del camello


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Ostias. Grizman estaba jugando?


----------



## Chispeante (18 Dic 2022)

Que no son los penaltis, coño, que Argentina le está pasando por encima a los franceses,les tienen metidos en su campo desde el minuto uno. La diferencia entre el centro del campo francés y argentino es gigantesca....por no hablar de la intensidad...por no hablar de la incapacidad para generar algo parecido a fútbol ofensivo...


----------



## Uchiha Madara (18 Dic 2022)

Francia no se presentó al partido, todavía le caen 2 más.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Solo juega Argentina, es una oportunidad tras otra. 
La Fgans parece empanada.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (18 Dic 2022)

Francia no ha tirado a puerta


----------



## lamamadelamama (18 Dic 2022)

desde que empezó el partido hasta ahora el peso argentino cuanto valor habrá perdido?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Imagino que queda el gol maradoniano para que ya Messi termine de rizar el guión.



Supongo que el gol para la historia será en el 80 ,los negros se apartaran y Messi correrá sólo medio campo y el portero de Francia hará un amago de parada pero no y gool. Y listo ya tienen otra leyenda falsa para su historia Hambrentina.


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Entra Acuña por Argentina y sale di Maria


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Quitar a Di Maria huele a ERROR, pero bueno.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Ostias. Grizman estaba jugando?




Otro al que han puesto como de lo mejor, y si lo quitan ni nos enteraremos.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> desde que empezó el partido hasta ahora el peso argentino cuanto valor habrá perdido?



¿Qué coño es el peso argentino?


----------



## treblinca (18 Dic 2022)

Lo que corren los argentinos no es ni medio normal. Parece un partido de juveniles contra los mayores. Y todos echando lapos sin parar.


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

Sucez la


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Partidazo Di María. Éste se ha desquitado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Solo enfocan a Kounde


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Solo enfocan a Kounde



como no digas el dorsal ni puta idea de quién es


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Argentinos en el suelo desde que empezó el partido, el roce de un hombro que provoca una caída para que haya un penalti comprado para Messi, uno franceses que no tienen ganas de ganar un mundial, y sobornos, muchos sobornos.
> Imagino que queda el gol maradoniano para que ya Messi termine de rizar el guión.
> 
> Menuda puta estafa de partido.



Argentina interpreta su libretto, y lo hace bien.

De Francia no se puede decir, ni criticar su plan, no tiene.

A España la criticamos pero al menos salía con un plan, aunque equivocado.

DesChamps pensó que con la superioridad física, y atlética, más la calidad de un par de jugadores, ya era suficiente, y no.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Lo que corren los argentinos no es ni medio normal. Parece un partido de juveniles contra los mayores. Y todos echando lapos sin parar.



Hormonas que tenía Messi.


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Los africanos franceses son muy flojos... Ni corren, ni tienen fisico ni nada, son unos tirillas.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (18 Dic 2022)

Francia no remonta ni de coña , el equipo está muertísimo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Supongo que el gol para la historia será en el 80 ,los negros se apartaran y Messi correrá sólo medio campo y el portero de Francia hará un amago de parada pero no y gool. Y listo ya tienen otra leyenda falsa para su historia Hambrentina.




A los franceses les han prometido acceder a las putas del jeque porque no es ni normal. 
No han tirado ni una sola vez a puerta, es que no un amago de gol. 

Les falta dejar solo a Messi para terminar de regalarle el mundial al enano Asperger hormonado.


----------



## lamamadelamama (18 Dic 2022)

se viene canción de bizarrap y compañía comiéndole la polla a messi que nos vamos a comer con patatas hasta mínimo junio


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (18 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> como no digas el dorsal ni puta idea de quién es



Es negro.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> como no digas el dorsal ni puta idea de quién es



Cierto. Otro negroc random de Francia que es conocidillo por jugar en el Farsa


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Viendo el estadio de la final y el resto de estadios, no se como coño este mundial de Qatar ha roto records en gasto, muy normalito todo. Han tenido que sobornar mucho.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Los negrocs empiezan a correr ahora...


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> se viene canción de bizarrap y compañía comiéndole la polla a messi que nos vamos a comer con patatas hasta mínimo junio



¿Junio? Hasta dentro de 40 o 50 años.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> se viene canción de bizarrap y compañía comiéndole la polla a messi que nos vamos a comer con patatas hasta mínimo junio



Está todo preparado


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Cuidado con ese corner para Francia


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Viendo el estadio de la final y el resto de estadios, no se como coño este mundial de Qatar ha roto records en gasto, muy normalito todo. Han tenido que sobornar mucho.



Solo en Borrell habrán gastado más que todo el mundial del 82.


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Mano?


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Se ven amagos de tirar por parte de Francia.

Y ahora saca a Camavinga. Demasiado tarde.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Lo que corren los argentinos no es ni medio normal. Parece un partido de juveniles contra los mayores. Y todos echando lapos sin parar.



McAlister de atacante y en la siguiente jugada, de defensa. 
No hay color, solo lucha Argentina.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Cómo era eso del Qatargate?


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


>




Por declaraciones cómo estás sabíamos que estaba todo apañado desde que empezó el mundial.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (18 Dic 2022)

A Scaloni se lo rifarán los grandes de Italia.

El partido se está ganando en el centro del campo. 

Francia sin ideas, Argentina sin nervios.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Y Messi tendrá su mundial.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Cierto. Otro negroc random de Francia que es conocidillo por jugar en el Farsa



juega en el farsa ???     o voy mu peo, que también o me acabo de enterar


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno, vengo de dar la cena a los animales... y veo que todo sigue igual.... ¿algo reseñable en esta 2ª parte?


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Quitar a Di Maria huele a ERROR, pero bueno.



El MVP tiene que ser para Messing por lo criminal


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Si pierde Francia habrá disturbios en París ¿no?


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Nadie ha visto esa posible mano?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

Deschamps se tapa la boca porque sus indicaciones tácticas son la clave del partido


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Griezmann lamentable también, no da una el principillo...


----------



## Karma police (18 Dic 2022)

Francia: minuto 69 y cero disparos a puerta. Queda todo dicho señores


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Dic 2022)

No creo que Marruecos lo hubiera hecho peor en la final... Al menos le ponían garra.


----------



## lamamadelamama (18 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> No creo que Marruecos lo hubiera hecho peor en la final... Al menos le ponían garra.



lo hubiera hecho bastante mejor, esos si sienten la camiseta y estaban venidos arriba


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Bueno, vengo de dar la cena a los animales... y veo que todo sigue igual.... ¿algo reseñable en esta 2ª parte?



Pues realmente no.
Argentina sigue jugando sospechosamente mejor que Francia que ahora ha hecho algunos tímidos intentos


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Los huecos en el estadio es por distanciamiento social, no seáis malpensados


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

HombreGris se va, es cambiado. Gris-man no ha hecho nada.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

De repente a los negrocs le ha llegado la energía.


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> se viene canción de bizarrap y compañía comiéndole la polla a messi que nos vamos a comer con patatas hasta mínimo junio



En junio tenemos un buen finde con la Final Four Nations Leage en Holanda.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Messi trotando solo por el campo, los negros franceses llorando, no por perder, si no por ver por fin a Messi elevarse a los altares. Messi sólo por el campo y llega al aérea y penalty, Lloris ni se pone en portería. Y goooool de dios, foto final Messi gritando y una foto del cocas detrás de algún aficionado hambrentino de la grada. Y en Enero balón de oro.


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Esa mejor forma de blanquear todo el teatro moro incluidos los pakis e indios muertos y lisiados de por vida

Todo un logro del NOM que un clásico del fútbol levante la copa sobre los muertos pakis  y que nadie se pregunte nada

Para la historia quedará el mundial del hormonado y bien enterrados los esclavos de los estadios Paco en medio del desierto


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

FRANCIA doble cero


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Bappe, la portería está un poco más abajo


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno, Mbape ha tirado a puerta... en el minuto 70


----------



## ironpipo (18 Dic 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Los africanos franceses son muy flojos... Ni corren, ni tienen fisico ni nada, son unos tirillas.



La nueva generación de negros viven demasiado acomodados y eso les ha hecho perder calidac


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno, nos ha costado. Minuto 70 y primer disparo.

Y ahora mete músculo. AHORA.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Entra comepinga


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Nadie ha visto esa posible mano?



Solo los ojos ávidos de un Mandril. Cómo estáis rabiando jojojojo.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (18 Dic 2022)

Deschamps tiene una obsesion por los negros


----------



## Leer (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya cambios.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (18 Dic 2022)

entra mamapinga de repulsivo, a ver si lo consigue.


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Sacan a Griezzman


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Dic 2022)

Primer disparo de Francia....minuto 70.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Pos vale, Deschamps mete más negros que no le dan una patada a un bote.

Que tipejo más triste. Un tío que ha jugado con jugones como Zidane.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Francia no juega nada. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Dic 2022)

Minuto 70: primer disparo de Francia en todo el partido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Vamos a ver con los cambios, posiblemente la peor final de un mundial, penalti falso y un equipo dopado.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Nos vamos a enterar que Griezmann no está en el campo porque se verá a un negro más.


----------



## treblinca (18 Dic 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> McAlister de atacante y en la siguiente jugada, de defensa.
> No hay color, solo lucha Argentina.



Los franceses son unos atletas de cuidado y les están pasando por encima físicamente, ni Mpappe destaca por su rapidez. 
Yo lo veo clarísimo que van todos dopados y no se cansan.


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Ojo a Argentina ahora


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Griezmann ha sido borrado del campo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2022)

sucnormal quita a grizzi y deja a rabiot que no vale ni para tomar por culo


----------



## Nicors (18 Dic 2022)

Entran 2 negros más.


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2022)

Quita a los blancos y pone a más negros. Es la polla, es la Confederación Africana.


----------



## lamamadelamama (18 Dic 2022)

si mbappe quisiese ser una leyenda y le importase poder alcanzar los mundiales de pele al final de su carrera se lo estaría currando, pero lo que es es un pesetero, que se puede esperar de un jugador que le ha dicho que no al madrid por el psg


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Al menos un equipo africano ha llegado a la final


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos a ver con los cambios, posiblemente la peor final de un mundial, penalti falso y un equipo dopado.



Carabancheleroooo


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Sacan a Griezzman



Que hoy ha estado ausente


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Si pierde Francia habrá disturbios en París ¿no?




Depende de los moros y de cómo estén hoy, son los únicos que la lian en estas cosas. 
La celebración del mundial del 98 fue cojonuda porque todavía la invasión no era tan bestial, por lo menos se veían a franceses de verdad celebrar por las calles.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

¿Hoy estarán el antidopping en Qatar o estarán de putas en el harén del Jeque?


----------



## aldebariano (18 Dic 2022)

Los mandingos están fuera. Moraleja: la diversidad no es fuerza.


----------



## Kolbe (18 Dic 2022)

Sólo queda un francés sobre el campo, Rabiot


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Cuantos blancos quedan? El portero y el principito no?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

me extraña que Deschamps no haya dimitido en el descanso y haya dejado al segundo comerse el marrón


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (18 Dic 2022)

Negrancia total. Ahora mismo solo Rabiot y Lloris...lo demas negrancia


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Francia ya lo confía todo a la táctica del martillo pilón, once negrocs corriendo sin parar y a ver si por insistencia consiguen un golito que les dé vida.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Sólo quedan dos franceses en el campo. Rabiot y el portero Lloris, y ese es de origen español, bueno, creo que catalán.


----------



## Kolbe (18 Dic 2022)

Esto debe ser lo que llaman el éxito de la multiculturalidad


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

Menudo JENIO es deschamps, eh.

Camavinga lateral izquierdo es una genialidad eh


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> si mbappe quisiese ser una leyenda y le importase poder alcanzar los mundiales de pele al final de su carrera se lo estaría currando, pero lo que es es un pesetero, que se puede esperar de un jugador que le ha dicho que no al madrid por el psg



después de la noche que se habrá pegado bastante que está correteando por el cespet


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (18 Dic 2022)

Africancia con 9 negros en el campo


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

Ya veréis como le dan el MVP del mundial a la rata autista que no ha hecho nada más que tirar penalties amañados.

Es la puta hostia esto.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Felicidades peluca Milei


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Iker Perogrullo Casillas.


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Messi va a ganar la final andando


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Vale pues nada TODO al negro y los negros no pueden ni meter un gol 

Vaya demigrancia el corazón de Europa jugando con TODO NEGROS


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Joder qué robo de Romero a Mbape


----------



## Mephistos (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Chispeante (18 Dic 2022)

Inesperado, inconcebible, incomprensible pero incontestable: Argentina campeona del mundo y pasando por encima de Francia sin discusión.


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2022)

Solo un blanco en "Francia", pero el plan Kalergi es una teoría de la extrema derecha.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Ni yo cambiando de lado el mando en el FIFA 99 cuando iba perdiendo cuando era un niño


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Al empanao que le den una copa de buen champán o burdeos, subnormal a sueldo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Estos van con el mismo zumo que el farsa del Meacolonias.


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



se parece a la del yoyas
cuidao pues


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Depende de los moros y de cómo estén hoy, son los únicos que la lian en estas cosas.
> La celebración del mundial del 98 fue cojonuda porque todavía la invasión no era tan bestial, por lo menos se veían a franceses de verdad celebrar por las calles.



No recuerdo si en la celebración del mundial de 2018 la liaron


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Camavinga de lateral, deschams le hace la competencia a Xavi por el premio entrenador FIFA del año.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Y Macron en el palco viendo a su gran equipo sudafricano perder y dar pena, jajajja


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

los franceses deberían dejar claro al árbitro que mejor pite el final


----------



## Crancovia (18 Dic 2022)

Esto está más que amañado, la desidia de Francia es muy cantosa, da vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Por lo menos en el Washington Post estarán llorando.


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Hostia vaya "patadita"... y vaya grito


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (18 Dic 2022)

Muy fea patada por detrás de Caraminga y ni tarjeta. No saben perder


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Messi va a ganar la final andando



Pensaba que le habían cambiado ya.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> No recuerdo si en la celebración del mundial de 2018 la liaron





Eso ya no me suena, pero la del 98 transcurrió sin incidentes. 

Los franceses de pura cepa no van destrozando cosas en su propio país cuando ganan, esos son los ingleses, que lo hacen ganen o pierdan. 

En Francia se empezaron a destrozar cosas a raíz de la invasión mora.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Ya puestos haber metido a Qatar en semifinales.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

A los franchutes les han hechado burundanga como a los brazucas en el 98.


----------



## aldebariano (18 Dic 2022)

No nos gustan los argentinos pero veámoslo de está manera: los progres aman a los negros y están perdiendo, además los progres odian a la selección argentina por ser mayormente blanca y la afición canta cánticos "racistas".


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (18 Dic 2022)

El plan Kalergi es ""teoría de conspiración"" eh, sólo 2 blancos jugando ahora por Francia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Solo un blanco en "Francia", pero el plan Kalergi es una teoría de la extrema derecha.



Y ya no pueden hacer nada porque todos esos votan izmierda. Y en España no estamos lejos.


----------



## Evangelion (18 Dic 2022)

Los cambios lo han acabado de arreglar.
Ha quitado al mejor jugador del mundial: Grizzman


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Solo los ojos ávidos de un Mandril. Cómo estáis rabiando jojojojo.



En la repetición se vio mano,

el negrata la pidió y en la TV también la han visto.


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

A los negros hay que prometerles zapatillas pollo frita y putas blanquitas solo así mercenean bien a ver si aprende florentino


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

*De Paul MVP*


----------



## Kolbe (18 Dic 2022)

El único de Francia que le estaba poniendo ganas, Giroud, y van y lo cambian en el primer tiempo.

Se ve que no era suficientemente africano.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina se los está merendando. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WEMBLEY (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Sólo quedan dos franceses en el campo. Rabiot y el portero Lloris, y ese es de origen español, bueno, creo que catalán.



Una de las paradas míticas del Mercat Central de València es Lloris, las mejores longanizas y botifarras, apellido valenciano, entonación llana


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Vale pues nada TODO al negro y los negros no pueden ni meter un gol
> 
> Vaya demigrancia el corazón de Europa jugando con TODO NEGROS



Si dan un pase en condiciones ya les hacen una ola....


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Después del teatro que vuelvan a salir los chalecos amarillos a liarla

Francia casi despierta pero sigue en la misma mierda


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (18 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pos vale, Deschamps mete más negros que no le dan una patada a un bote.
> 
> Que tipejo más triste. Un tío que ha jugado con jugones como Zidane.



A ver ... En Francia, como prototipo de tontos no tienen a los toreros, tienen a los futbolistas ...

No es broma.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (18 Dic 2022)

mamapinga le ha entrado por detrás a rodrigo de paul que ha exhalado un alarido desgarrador


----------



## treblinca (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Estos van con el mismo zumo que el farsa del Meacolonias.



Que les congelen la sangre como a L. Armstrong.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (18 Dic 2022)

PENAL


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Penaltito!! Allez!!


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Penalti pa francia


----------



## WEMBLEY (18 Dic 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Argentina se los está merendando.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Argentina muy superior a Nigeria


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

a ver si se anima esto


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (18 Dic 2022)

PENAL PARA AFRICA


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

A los franceses ya solo les queda comerle la polla también a Me$$i


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Penaltito jvsto


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Ostias


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Penalti a favor de Francia


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2022)

PENALTI


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno...

A ver si Moneypé la mete.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Bueeno, venga, un penalti de verdad


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

Esta final aparte de estar amañada la ha perdido Deschamps que los moros le han debido dar 20 kilos por esta alucinante basura que ha hecho.


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Penal.


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Al fin le puede dar un penal a Francia.


----------



## Evangelion (18 Dic 2022)

Que lo falle.


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

A ver si falla


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (18 Dic 2022)

en realidad le ha hecho dos penaltis, uno por arriba y uno por abajo ¿eso no se cobra doble?


----------



## Leer (18 Dic 2022)

Este sí me parece.


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Mola!


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

No lo veo, venga que lo tire FRAPPE. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

son capaces de fallarlo


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Coño los negros al final se ponen como monos


----------



## Nicors (18 Dic 2022)

Penal franchute, vamos boludos


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Casiii


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Penalty??? 
Se ha dejado caer. 
Tan falso como el anterior.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Frappé sobrevalorado no, lo siguiente


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Gol de Bappe


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Uhhhh hay partido


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

a ver si vemos algo más de chicha ahora


----------



## yimi (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno, a ver si se anima esto.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Los franceses de verdad se sentirán representados por este esperpento?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Dic 2022)

¿Por qué haces ese penalti? En fín...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (18 Dic 2022)

Casi lo ataja


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Aún remonta Francia después de la final denigrante que ha hecho.


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Penalti que llega tarde... Gol de Mbapaldo...


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Lo que ha costado que los negrocs reaccionen joder vaya asco


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Lol

Macron en plan hooligan


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Mira el maricon, los dos maricones.

FRAPPE y macron 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

El penalty para Francia para que no cante tanto el robo.


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Uhhhh hay partido



no se podía de saber


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

Casi lo para...

Bueno, habrá emoción.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

El Dibu es un hijodelagranputa pero casi lo para


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Vamossss niggasssss


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Lo va a parar, Mempapé fallará.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (18 Dic 2022)

Uh, a Argentina ya se la lio Holanda en los últimos minutos de cuartos


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Se anima el partido


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Mola!



el general


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (18 Dic 2022)

Casi lo falla el puto negro


----------



## Evangelion (18 Dic 2022)

Casi lo para.


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Casi lo para el argentino


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Venga Girú...ah no...que lo ha cambiado.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Que Francia este viva con la basura que ha jugadl es de riss.


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Macron es la viva imagen de la indignación. Podría ser la nueva Marianne revolucionaria.


----------



## ArturoB (18 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que le habrán dicho al árbitro por el pinganillo: "oye pita un penalty para Francia que si no esto es muy descarado"


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

anda, casillas, que no has parao un puto penalti en tu vida


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Vamos que tenemos partido!


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Por qué haces ese penalti? En fín...



ha sido muchísimo más penalti que el otro...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Baja el peso.


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Lo que ha costado que los negrocs reaccionen joder vaya asco



Otamendi, una cagada impropia de su veteranía.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Maricrón emocionado en el palco.


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Venga negrocs vais a correr ahora o no tenéis ni decencia negra


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Jooderrr


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Joder


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Jojojobnegrossssssssss


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Gooool


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

era roja para el hambrentino


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Goooopllll francia


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

HAY PARTIDO SEÑORES


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Ohhhh la la Donatello!!


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

2-2


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Macron le da algo jajaja


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

NEGROSSSSSSSSS


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Increíble.
Siamo fuori.


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Goooooooooool!!!!


----------



## Evangelion (18 Dic 2022)

Joer con Africancia.


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

A comer polla negra


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

jajajjajjaajaja


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Que chicharraco de Mbappé!!!


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (18 Dic 2022)

Francia se ha metido en el partido, sin hacer nada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

A pastar argentinos!!!! 

La era del mamadou ha comenzado


----------



## Nicors (18 Dic 2022)

2-2


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Tomaaaaaaaa maricona hormonadaaaa.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Hijos de puta 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Mbapé MVP


----------



## hartman4 (18 Dic 2022)

vaya empanada argentina.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (18 Dic 2022)

VECINO HIJODEPUTA, YA NO TIRAS COHETITOS?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

2-2 embapao ... que chorra Francia LOL


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> ha sido muchísimo más penalti que el otro...



Digo que vas ganando 2-0 y no han tirado entre los tres palos en todo el partido. Como defensor, no tiene sentido hacer ese penalty.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Derrumbe de Argentina.

Esto solo lo pueden hacer los boludos.

Les van a meter 4


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (18 Dic 2022)

Jojojo...


----------



## treblinca (18 Dic 2022)

Papel tapando bocas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Los hambretinos se habían dormido. Vaya golazo de Frappé.


----------



## Leer (18 Dic 2022)

A joderse hambrentinos.


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Jo jo jo jo jo!


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Hay partido


----------



## yimi (18 Dic 2022)

Jojojojo


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Ah Macron sós la Marselleise


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Gooooooooolllllll muertos de hambre a mamarla bobooooooooo


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOJOJOJOOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOOOOOOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOJOJOJOOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOOOOOOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOJOJOJOOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOOOOOOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOJOJOJOOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOOOOOOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOJOJOJOOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOOOOOOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOJOJOJOOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOOOOOOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOJOJOJOOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOOOOOO NO ME LO CREO FOREROS


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Yo siempre crei en Niggalandia


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Dic 2022)

JOJOJOJO.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (18 Dic 2022)

Ha remontado Francia. Joder , ¡SI!


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Joder con los negros que les han prometido chortinas blanquitas o que???


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Mandriles gritando gooool de embapies jajajajaj


----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Inyiustisia!!!


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2022)

Jajajajakskkskskkakakkakakkakakak


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

La ramuntada tú jajaj


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

¿Quien es el defensa que la ha cagado? El de la banda


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Suicidios masivos en Argentina...


----------



## Tutankhabrón (18 Dic 2022)

Nueva Nigeria empata el choque.


----------



## hartman4 (18 Dic 2022)

argentina siente el africa.


----------



## CaraCortada (18 Dic 2022)

Ya lo dijo Bujadin Boskov: futbol es futbol, y no hay que darle mas vueltas


----------



## Chispeante (18 Dic 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Inesperado, inconcebible, incomprensible pero incontestable: Argentina campeona del mundo y pasando por encima de Francia sin discusión.



Soy un puto crack como adivino, el Rappel de Burbuja info...


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Como los NBA, 2 minutos malos y te hacen un parcial de 15-0


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Pues Messi ya estará pa poco


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> Francia se ha metido en el partido, sin hacer nada.



A golpe de negro!


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Y qurda un cuarto de hora.


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

jajajaajaaajajajaja


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Bobohhhhhhhhh que mira boboooooooh


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (18 Dic 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJA


----------



## GT5 (18 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

Lo mismo que contra Holanda, Argentina se fue del partido, y el rival no perdona.


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya giro de guión


----------



## LorbrinTitan (18 Dic 2022)

Qué influenciables y emocionales son, pero los dos equipos joder, qué poca sangre fría...


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Nuevo partido


----------



## GT5 (18 Dic 2022)

PARTIDAZO, JODER


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Se les va a suicidar medio país


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Los hambretinos quejándose al árbitro, que jeta tienen.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

La perdida de balon de Messi.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

sin entrenador sin táctica con sangre de horchata y empatan ...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Dic 2022)

ahora era un momento perfecto para que cayera un puto meteorito en el estadio y murieran todos


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Francia al máximo exponente.


----------



## Descuernacabras (18 Dic 2022)

Goooooooooollllllll. Dos goles en dos minutos. Vamossssssss.


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Messi vomitando


----------



## Vikingo2016 (18 Dic 2022)

A mamarla Messi hijo de puta!!


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Francia remontó un 2-0 a Bélgica.

Francia remontó un 1-0 a España.

Ojo.

* En la Nations


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Pues Argentina ha corrido muchísimo..no les veo favoritos precisamente...


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (18 Dic 2022)

Joder, y ahora ya no me queda claro de qye va la conspiración. El jeque a ordenador que gane Francia en el segundo?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Ahora el árbitro tiene que inventarse otro penalti para Hambretina.


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Se parece a la final de 1986


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

El hormonado ha crecido varios centrimetros, desprende un poco de olor.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> anda, casillas, que no has parao un puto penalti en tu vida



El puto topo


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Ojo a Francia


----------



## Azog el Profanador (18 Dic 2022)

Ojalá y deseo, que vayan a penaltis.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Joder, y ahora ya no me queda claro de qye va la conspiración. El jeque a ordenador que gane Francia en el segundo?



Si.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Joder, y ahora ya no me queda claro de qye va la conspiración. El jeque a ordenador que gane Francia en el segundo?



No esperaban esa genialidad, ahora tendrán que inventarse algo sobre la marcha


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (18 Dic 2022)

El puto Donatello lo ha hecho

Que cabrón


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

El primer mundial para África?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Joder que cantoso no?

Como corren los negros ahora


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Messi solo sabe perder balones


----------



## Desencantado (18 Dic 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ahora era un momento perfecto para que cayera un puto meteorito en el estadio y murieran todos



Dios le oiga.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Hijos de puta franceses 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Joder, y ahora ya no me queda claro de qye va la conspiración. El jeque a ordenador que gane Francia en el segundo?



Pitarán un penalti a favor de hambrentina en breves tranqui


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> sin entrenador sin táctica con sangre de horchata y empatan ...



En el momento en que un pare de franceses se han puesto a morder y luchar les han empatado. NO HAN JUGADO la final los maricones negros estos.


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Macron se va a poner tibio en los vestuarios qué piratón


----------



## Nicors (18 Dic 2022)

Ahora Francia juega a lo suyo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Ufff no ha llegado uno de los negros a rematar de cabeza de milagro.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Pues tiene que añadir... y la prórroga yo creo que favorece a Francia


----------



## eltonelero (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ahora el árbitro tiene que inventarse otro penalti para Hambretina.



atención que como llegue un hambrentino al area aunque sea solo, le dan el penalty


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Tienen que sacar a rabiot y que sea full nigger attack


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Risitas dijo:


>


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Hijos de puta franceses
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



JÓDETE NAUSEABUNDO BASKO COMUNISTA PRORRUSO DE MIERDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## treblinca (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina no aprende dice Iker K.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2022)

2 goles del que rió del mandril MARAVILLOSHO


----------



## Raul83 (18 Dic 2022)

*¡MBAPPÉ!  ¡MBAPPÉ! ¡MBAPPÉ! *


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Esta peli la he visto... o gol de Messi en el minuto 93 o penalties


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Esta tocada ARG


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Dic 2022)

Y esti, señores, es cuánto afecta el estado emocional y el de tus compañeros de equipo a la calidad con la que juegas. Francia estaba muerta, no hacían una puta mierda, y ahora en 5 minutos han llegado tres veces.


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Tenemos ya insultos argentinos?


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

Francia tiene un par de negracos arriba que no veas lo que corren


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Tienen que sacar a rabiot y que sea full nigger attack



Rabiot es un paquetazo, el peor de Francia y la final la ha perdido él el primero por no luchar NADA.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Diosss lo tenian ganado los argentinos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Próñorda y preñaltis


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Joder cómo han tirado el partido los argentos 

Impensable


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Dic 2022)

Estamos en la B!!!!!!!!


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Penal.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Es panal, es panal!!


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Y el VAR?


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Jajajajajajajajaja vaya pufo


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Caraminga piscinas


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Puto calvo ladrón.


----------



## yimi (18 Dic 2022)

Mbappé máximo goleador.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Dic 2022)

La puta que te parió, Mbappe!!


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Amarilla a Thuran por piscinero


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Y el var?


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Bien el árbitro


----------



## sociedadponzi (18 Dic 2022)

conan camavinga


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Zulúes hijos de puta


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (18 Dic 2022)

La clave ha sido la salida de Coman.

Francia ha regalado la primera parte. Argentina la segunda parte.

La defensa argentina no es tan férrea como su centro del campo.

Cuidado con el estado físico de Argentina en la prórroga.


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Y el Kolo Muani ese ha fallado un remate de cabeza a placer, ahí estaba el puto mundial para Francia.


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Tenemos robo?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2022)

CALBO PERROOOOOOO


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

No es penalti, pero es el mismo que el que le ha pitado a Hambretina.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (18 Dic 2022)

Piscinazo de Thuram. Muy bien el árbitro.


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Ojo con Coman


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Al revés era penalty


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2022)

Piscina Fail del subnormal de thuran


----------



## treblinca (18 Dic 2022)

Lionel saca su liderazgo.


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

no es penalty.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No es penalti, pero es el mismo que el que le ha pitado a Hambretina.



Tal cual,igual de chorra que el otro...


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Que el arbitro esta comprado es bastante evidente..

Esta vez no lo pito y mostro dos amarillas...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Dic 2022)

Tremendo el fútbol. 

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tronio (18 Dic 2022)

Milones en la cuenta,penal


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno, los boludos podran decir que ganaron 84 minutos de mundial


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Joder vaya vista del polaco, Mateu Lahez hubiera empezado a sacar amarillas, penaltis, hablar con todos, hacer el gamba...


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (18 Dic 2022)

para pitarlo se tienen que tirar en el otro area


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

JOJOJOOOOO ese penalty a Arrgentina se lo pitan sin duda y a los negros les sacan tarjeta jajaja puto amaño de mierda


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ojo con Coman



@Coman 76


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Master chef de los cojones.


----------



## Granodepus (18 Dic 2022)

joder mis dieces al arbitro, no era facil ver ese piscinazo


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Suicidios criollos


----------



## Cobat (18 Dic 2022)

Si gana hoy Francia, Paris arde


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Que sangre fría de Donatello en el remate,eso vale un balón de oro porque tenía todita la presión...


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Dic 2022)

La concha de tu madre, Otamendi!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ESAMOS EN LA BEEEEEE!!!!!!!

NOOOO!!!!!!!

NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Lionel saca su liderazgo.



Sigue arrastrando por el campo ahora sin posesión no le pueden pitar penalty.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Dic 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> La clave ha sido la salida de Coman.
> 
> Francia ha regalado la primera parte. Argentina la segunda parte.
> 
> ...



tranqui, que ahora les dan cocaina en el descanso antes de la prorroga y salen como los italianos en aquella final de mundial contra francia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Efecto de los batidos 70 minutos.
Ahora empieza le partido legal de verdad.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)

Me llega una información confidencial, de que dejarán el partido en empate, partirán la copa por la mitad y se pondrán media estrella cada uno sobre el escudo


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Todos les dieron por perdidos
peeeero...

ahora empieza otro partido


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

De este partido sale el balón de oro, o la rana o el hormonado


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Ha sido quitar Scaloni a Di Piscinas y hundirse Argentina.
Los franceses sin Griezzman ni Giroud ni Dembele jugando ahora mejor que en todo el partido.


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Venga coño quita a rabiot y metre otro negro TODO AL NEGRO


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (18 Dic 2022)

¿Me lo parece a mí o Mbappé tiene cara de NPC de videojuego?


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Francia está ahora para matar... pero claro una prórroga es tentadora.


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No es penalti, pero es el mismo que el que le ha pitado a Hambretina.



A Di María le tocó Dembelé, pero lleva 20 años tirándose así. 
Otro jugador hace lo de Di María y no cuela.


----------



## Big_Lanister (18 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> De este partido sale el balón de oro, o la rana o el hormonado



Total


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Ocho


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Thuram y el otro negro son malísimos


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Messi missing


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Maracanazo de mbagay


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> La clave ha sido la salida de Coman.
> 
> Francia ha regalado la primera parte. Argentina la segunda parte.
> 
> ...



Sasto. El único negro que quería correr


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Venga coño quita a rabiot y metre otro negro TODO AL NEGRO



Hambrentina es todo al ROJO


----------



## Brainstormenta (18 Dic 2022)

Esta final se parece a la de México 86 de cojones.

Salvo por la negritud, claro.


----------



## Mas Pauer (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Se les ha acabado la pocima a los muertos de hambre o que coño pasa aquí?


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Entre la 1ª y la 2ª parte han añadido una prorroga


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Messi que pone cara de estar pensando jaja


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

¿Esta noche quién será el activo en la cama de Mbappe?


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Momento Angelito Correa


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Entre la 1ª y la 2ª parte han añadido una prorroga



y lo que nos queda


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> A Di María le tocó Dembelé, pero lleva 20 años tirándose así.
> Otro jugador hace lo de Di María y no cuela.



Dembelé es el jugador más tonto de la historia del futbol, pero oficialmente, con diploma y todo.


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Necesitamos que se llene el campo de vómitos para que el balón no ruede


----------



## yimi (18 Dic 2022)

A los fganseses ahora les sale todo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

De repente los argentinos han perdido capacidad física.... 
Si hay prorroga volverán a tomar batidos y a salir como motos.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (18 Dic 2022)

espero que no vayan a penaltis, el portero argentino parece goycoechea en italia 90


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

8 minutos?

Por favor, que robo, ya verás los argentinos llorando.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

mal pase de eslabón perdido Acuña


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

DVRO, MUY DVRO


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Ha sido quitar Scaloni a Di Piscinas y hundirse Argentina.
> Los franceses sin Griezzman ni Giroud ni Dembele jugando ahora mejor que en todo el partido.



Ahora tienen centrocampistas, e iniciaron la final con un equipo partido a la mitad.

Baja el físico de Argentina, y llegaron los fallos. 
El problema de Argentina ahora, será ver si con calidad compensan lo físico.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Como le ha cambiado el jeto a Di María,ya se veía como el héroe de la final...


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> De repente los argentinos han perdido capacidad física....
> Si hay prorroga volverán a tomar batidos y a salir como motos.



Normal el que mas problemas creaba era Di Maria, y lo quitaron.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> y lo que nos queda



Espero que no


----------



## treblinca (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina desmoronose.


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Dic 2022)

Que salga Benzema!


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Thuram y el otro negro son malísimos



Pues al menos le han puesto cojones y han revolucionado el partido que estaba perdidísimo.

Y decir en un equipo en el que hay 9 jugadores negros "el otro negro" da lugar a muchos equívocos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Como pierda Hambretina se lo tienen que hacer mirar


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> 8 minutos?
> 
> Por favor, que robo, ya verás los argentinos llorando.



Y tú también puto culerdo de mierda


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

Los boludos dejan correr a los negros y pasa lo que pasa


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (18 Dic 2022)

¿Por qué no hace cambios Scaloni?


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Mbappé en plan balón de oro.


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Pinta muy mal ahora para Argentina


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Qué le han dado al Mpanao?
Un poquito de vino?


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Están desencajados los argentos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Pues al menos le han puesto cojones y han revolucionado el partido que estaba perdidísimo.
> 
> Y decir en un equipo en el que hay 9 jugadores negros "el otro negro" da lugar a muchos equívocos.



Los dos que juegan de delanteros


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Camavinga cerrando bocones.


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Pase lo que pase gana el psg


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Mbappe es el mejor jugador del mundo,para mí es claro como agua font Vella...


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Huuuuuuy....


----------



## fachacine (18 Dic 2022)

Es evidente que Dembele es jugador de Europa League y Coman es de Champions


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Que entre Luis Fernández.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

¿Minga está en el partido?


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Cesión


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Uuy. Que se acaba el partido sin que lleguemos a la prórroga.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Cesión hijos de putaaaA


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya cesion


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Cesión no pitada.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (18 Dic 2022)

pedazo cesión jaja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Que entre Luis Fernández.



Y Papin


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Esa cesión era muy peligrosa,

que hace el VAR?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Donde vaaaaaaa bobooohhh


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Tarjeta para el blanquito


----------



## treblinca (18 Dic 2022)

El árbitro no miró el Var ni una vez


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Tenía que salir Yirú

Ese blanco con nombre de negro.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cesión no pitada.



Con la rodilla vale...


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Muy bien el árbitro, una ley de la ventaja en el área argentina.


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Y tú también puto culerdo de mierda



Idiota es sarcasmo


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

No ha sido el mejor mundial, pero la final está siendo la puta hostia.

ADN Real Madrid en Francia, recordó esto a la champions.


----------



## Chortina Premium (18 Dic 2022)

Madre mía Argentina, han pasado del cielo al infierno en apenas un minuto


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

El árbitro ya no quiere pitar nada en las áreas.


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

uttttttttttt


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Qué malo Thuram. Frappé tiene que chutar él


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Coman meandose en Dembélé


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Por dios me duele ver a Rabiot en es equipo lleno de negritud joder que lo quiten ya y pongan a otro nivger

Y ya será negros VS blancos total


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Esa cesión era muy peligrosa,
> 
> que hace el VAR?



hace lo que tiene que hacer, como en la liga


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2022)

CALBO HIJUEPUTA


----------



## Focus in (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## manutartufo (18 Dic 2022)

Sin ayudas arbitrales Argentina no hubiera llegado ni a octavos. Es increíble,todo cae de su lado.


----------



## manutartufo (18 Dic 2022)

Sin ayudas arbitrales Argentina no hubiera llegado ni a octavos. Es increíble,todo cae de su lado.


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Paradón


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Que entre Romerito


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Coman meandose en Dembélé



Por eso está en el Bayern y Menguele en el far$a


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Tirazo de messi, paradón de lloris


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Casi se corona Messi aquí ..


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

no me digáis que no molaría que el Giroud le hubiese metido un puño al árbitro que le rompiese la napia... sin duda hubiera sido lo mejor del mundial


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Coño el enano hormonado


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Que te jodan enana hormonadaaaaa


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)

Di Maria ya se veía como MVP de la final


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Llega a meter eso messi y se cae latinoamerica


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Messi tirando a portería, están desesperados


----------



## Elsexy (18 Dic 2022)

A Argentina le pesan las piernas. No se como le irá en la prórroga


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Una posible mano en el área y una cesión a un metro de la portería...

El VAR de vacaciones


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

UUYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!
INMENSSI!!


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Vomitin tiene la oportunidad de su vida y la está cagando


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Que partidasso se nos ha quedado.


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Joder el árbitro .


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Prórroga gostosa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Y el árbitro parando la contra.


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Ha podido ser histórico, pero no ...


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (18 Dic 2022)

saca la tarjeta para tapar la cagada de cortar la jugada


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

jojo, el arbitro cortando una contra en la que podian quedarse solos los franceses..


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Ley de la ventaja puto calvo de mierda.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

El calvo salvando a argentina


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

el árbitro no da la ley de la ventaja, qué descaro ... jojojoojojojoj


----------



## Evangelion (18 Dic 2022)

Ley de vantaja...coño


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Vale, ese era el GOL que no fue...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Al calvo le han prometido putas


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

A prórroga


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

prorroga


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Messi levantando el pie a la altura de la cara del contrario y ni pita falta....


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

En la prórroga Francia puede hundir a Argentina como hizo el Real Madrid con el Atlético.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina no aguanta una prórroga ...
70 - 30% para mí


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Llega a meter eso messi y se cae latinoamerica



Y teníamos 50 años con ese gol por todos lados.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Está el partido para Angelito Correa


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

El árbitro hijoputa vaya ventaja se ha comido ahí, cortando la contra de Francia.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Hay alguien que apueste por ARG?


----------



## Evangelion (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya dos acciones del arbitro.... cesion y ahora ventaja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno ahora batidos y a salir como motos los argentinos otra vez


----------



## Raul83 (18 Dic 2022)

El árbitro está vendido. Amarilla a Giroud, pita falta en vez de dejar seguir la contra...


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Macron es de la agenda 2030, verdad?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

El puto calvo ya no sabe ni que hacer, al final coge el balón el y lo mete en la portería de Francia.


----------



## Cobat (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya árbitro, sólo lo hace falta que le chupe la polla al enano mientras pota


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

MENUDO SINVERGÜENZA es el ARBITRO
Corta la contra de Francia y luego añade 50 segundos para que Argentina pueda acabar su contra


----------



## Hamtel (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya correcalles


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2022)

CALBO HIJODELASMILPERRAS


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Lo del árbitro es de cojones  ese tío está comprado con medio presupuesto argentino o algo


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Va a ser partido de 140 minutos


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Te la gozas, prórroga


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

está mas entera francia


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Alguien duda de las ayudas a Argentina?


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Es lo que es.


----------



## artemis (18 Dic 2022)

Que puta vergüenza de arbitraje, el último penalti a Francia sin repetición


----------



## Focus in (18 Dic 2022)

*ARGENTINA ESTÁ ASI:*


----------



## sensei_returns (18 Dic 2022)

Dónde estáis ahora los putos conspiranoicos que dicen que se le ha regalado el mundial a Argentina.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (18 Dic 2022)

El dios del fútbol quiere que disfrutemos de 30 minutos más de espectáculo


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

WEMBLEY dijo:


> Una de las paradas míticas del Mercat Central de València es Lloris, las mejores longanizas y botifarras, apellido valenciano, entonación llana




Será hijo de valencianos pues. Está haciendo buenas paradas ese tío.


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

A Mbappe le mola que le soben HOMBRES


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (18 Dic 2022)

A Mbappé le han prometido ésta al acabar el partido:


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

El árbitro Les ha jodido varios contraataques a Francia impidiendo el lolazo completo.Menudo terrorista


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

El desgraciado del árbitro no ha pitado una cesión clara y no ha dado una ley de la ventaja clara a Francia, eso sí, en cuanto que había contrataque francés pita el final


----------



## LorbrinTitan (18 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Lo mismo que contra Holanda, Argentina se fue del partido, y el rival no perdona.



Pues ya deben saber cómo remontar en la prórroga con esa experiencia.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

sensei_returns dijo:


> Dónde estáis ahora los putos conspiranoicos que dicen que se le ha regalado el mundial a Argentina.



Hubiera sido escandaloso no pitar el penalti a Francia después de dar el otro...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

¿Por qué el hormonas vomita? ¿Le ha sentado mal las hormonas?


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Está siendo como ver jugar al Madrid


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Dice el funcionario que con el muslo no es cesion


----------



## Azog el Profanador (18 Dic 2022)

Mbappé es el hombre del día para Francia, tamaña hazaña remontar el partido a esas alturas , con todo el equipo francés desmoralizado.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Francia la mitad blanca y la mitad negrac


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Casillas decía que si en el primer tiempo pitaron "ese penalti", sería lógico que pitaran el penalti a favor de Francia del segundo partido. Y tenía razón. 

Bueno, pues parece ser que ahora es cuando ha sido emocionante, casi en el minuto 85.


----------



## WasP (18 Dic 2022)

Pos nada, me piro a estudiar que va siendo hora... Vamos Argentina!!


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Ojo que Fressi se ha tomado el batido


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

Mbappé va a dejar a Cristiano y Messi al mismo nivel que Salinas y Amunike.


----------



## sensei_returns (18 Dic 2022)

Pero qué decís de que ha dejado la última contra a Argentina, si la anterior se la ha dejado a Francia que tenían el balón en el medio del campo y era el minuto de descuento 08:00 clavado. Ha dejado una para cada lado pesaus.


----------



## artemis (18 Dic 2022)

GRACIAS OTAMENDI CONTIGO EMPEZÓ TODO


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Está siendo como ver jugar al Madrid



Pues DesChamps suena entonces para el banquillo del Bernabéu.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (18 Dic 2022)

El enano roba en todas las competiciones


----------



## sociedadponzi (18 Dic 2022)

coman es buenisimo


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Está siendo como ver jugar al Madrid



El Madric soloe queda fede y courtois pronto va a ser un full nigger attack cuando llegue endrick


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Cuantos goles lleva Mbappe en mundiales ya? Tiene que estar a un paso de ser el máximo goleador histórico con 23 años...


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

WEMBLEY dijo:


> Una de las paradas míticas del Mercat Central de València es Lloris, las mejores longanizas y botifarras, apellido valenciano, entonación llana



Y sí, pero al afrancesarse se dirá Llorís, como Yirú, el blanco con nombre de negro, insisto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

No olvidéis que tengo un FIFA 23 de PlayStation 5 por 35 euros.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Mbappé va a dejar a Cristiano y Messi al mismo nivel que Salinas y Amunike.



Si le dejan correr si...pero si pasa como otras veces si no corre no sabe que hacer


----------



## Hamtel (18 Dic 2022)

Entra Pasarela


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Esto está GUIONIZADO, a mi que no me jodan


----------



## Phoenician (18 Dic 2022)

LOS HAMBRENTINOS AHORA MISMO LOS TIENEN DE CORBATA... JAJAJAJA!!!


----------



## Mahbes (18 Dic 2022)

Nuestras "talentosas estrellas".....están visionando este partido y APRENDER de como se juega al futbol.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina lo ha tenido todo a favor : el juego, la desidia francesa, el árbitro ... como al final pierdan


----------



## TNTcl (18 Dic 2022)

Se imaginan entrando BENZEMA ?????????


----------



## Crancovia (18 Dic 2022)

Os habéis fijado que cuando Francia empata se van los jugadores a hacer una piña y a un jugador que se va corriendo a unirse al grupo se lo impide otro y lo empuja para que se largue? Cosa más rara...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## noc555 (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dice el funcionario que con el muslo no es cesion



Es que solo es cesión con el
Pie


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Esto les ha follado más duro a los hambrentinos que el gol de ramos a los patetis


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> LOS HAMBRENTINOS AHORA MISMO LOS TIENEN DE CORBATA... JAJAJAJA!!!



Che boludoooooo la reconcha su madre malparidoooooo


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Negrappé es el mejor del mundo desde hace cinco años.


----------



## sensei_returns (18 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hubiera sido escandaloso no pitar el penalti a Francia después de dar el otro...



Bueno según muchos habría ido en la línea con lo que se viene viendo en el mundial, ¿no? Qué ha pasado ahora a ver?


----------



## MC33 (18 Dic 2022)

Porqué hacen eso con la mano todos los hinchas argentinos?

parecen idiotas


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

Ahora hace los cambios Scaloni 

Esto lo va a ganar Francia porque es todo ultrapaco. Os imagináis que De Paul tenga un mundial ?


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Muy difícil lo veo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

¿Por qué le han puesto tarjeta amarilla a Giraud?. Si está en el banquillo.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (18 Dic 2022)

Ahora un 2-4 para terminar la prórroga con remontada histórica y 4 goles de Francia en el partido sería la hostia.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No olvidéis que tengo un FIFA 23 de PlayStation 5 por 35 euros.



¿Con batidos especiales?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dice el funcionario que con el muslo no es cesion



Y así es, efectivamente.

Cuñaos no, gracias.


----------



## Th89 (18 Dic 2022)

Lol

Me he echado la siesta de mala hostia y me encuentro esto


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

No puede ser, dice una pizpi argentina en la grada. Los boludos ni se lo creen, lo han tenido en la mano.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

El funcionario no metía a cristiano en te los grandes jugadores y se lo ha tenido que recordar casillas, menuda tela


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Lol
> 
> Me he echado la siesta de mala hostia y me encuentro esto



No veas la prórroga gafe


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Muchaminga cambio el partido


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Porqué hacen eso con la mano todos los hinchas argentinos?
> 
> Son idiotas



Correcto


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

De Paul está sosteniendo a Argentina


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina ya se veía levantando el trofeo y se encuentran ahora jugando una prórroga de 30 minutos contra bicharracos hipermotivados y con el bicho con espacios para correr como a él le gusta.

Mal pintan las cosas para la albiceleste.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

La payasa del funcionario Rivero mamando polla de enana hormonas y negándose a decir Cristiano.


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Falta?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Y así es, efectivamente.
> 
> Cuñaos no, gracias.



El reglamento dice con la pierna, el muslo forma parte de la pierna.
Charos no gracias


----------



## Evangelion (18 Dic 2022)

huyyy el aarbitro que pco me gusta como pinta la perita.


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Hueles eso? Es el próximo penalti...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Que entre Macron


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

El lolazo de todos los hipotecados sudacos volviendo en aerolíneas argentinas sin snacks ni botellitas de alcohol puede ser


----------



## WasP (18 Dic 2022)

PD Di Maria tenía que seguir en su banda, en lugar de estar calentando banquillo.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

El fondo físico de los bleus probablemente les dará la copa. 
Es una pena, pero yo voy con Argentina, a ver sio consiguen aguantar a la negrada.


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

El deshamps es un teleñeco mk ultra no me jodas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> La payasa del funcionario Rivero mamando polla de enana hormonas y negándose a decir Cristiano.



Es un lamentable y siempre lo sera


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Viendo todo olvidad la victoria francesa, el árbitro hará su mágica. PENALTYYYYY


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> La payasa del funcionario Rivero mamando polla de enana hormonas y negándose a decir Cristiano.



Hubo un silencio incómodo, sí


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Joder el negro mamavinga  de la roba a vomitin


----------



## javso (18 Dic 2022)

La TV catari no se corta, sacando las caras de Mbappe y Messi todo el rato, incluso en un mismo plano. Los jeques cataries han rentabilizado su inversión en el mundial y en el PSG


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Messi está perdiendo muchos balones


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

Mbapé hoy va a darle un beso a una copa del mundo y a una verga de gostosa shemale.

Menudo crack


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Messi no aguanta las dos prórrogas si no es con alguna "ayuda"


----------



## hastalosgueb original (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Parece la catalana de 1O...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Que entre Maricron


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Hubo un silencio incómodo, sí



Si eso mismo he pensado yo.

Es vergonzoso.


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Camavinga hinchándose a robar balones, lo que suele hacer en el Madrid cuando le sacan al final de los partidos, vamos.


----------



## ironpipo (18 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Esto está GUIONIZADO, a mi que no me jodan



Veo LOl de messi en los últimos minutos de la prórroga o marcando el penal decisivo.


----------



## GT5 (18 Dic 2022)

Con 4 jugadores del Almería sí puede hacer sus regatitos pie izquierdo - pie derecho. Con Camavinga delante a comer polla negra. Ni dos segundos.


----------



## Ritalapollera (18 Dic 2022)

sensei_returns dijo:


> Dónde estáis ahora los putos conspiranoicos que dicen que se le ha regalado el mundial a Argentina.



En la cama con tu madre, SUBNORMAL HDLGP.

Hace falta ser MISERABLE para no reconocer que el puto mundial se lo están regalando a argensida en cada partido.

SUBNORMAL HDLGP 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Dic 2022)

No doy un duro por Argentina, al final lo del físico va a ser decisivo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Veo LOl de messi en los últimos minutos de la prórroga o marcando el penal decisivo.



Y luego vomitando.


----------



## sociedadponzi (18 Dic 2022)

rancia no empzeara a jugar hasta el 25 o por ahi


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

javso dijo:


> La TV catari no se corta, sacando las caras de Mbappe y Messi todo el rato, incluso en un mismo plano. Los jeques cataries han rentabilizado su inversión en el mundial y en el PSG



Lo que les ha salido redondo es que ya nadie se acuerda de los miles de muertos pakis e indios  

Les ha salido que ni pintado la cosa


----------



## sensei_returns (18 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> En la cama con tu madre, SUBNORMAL HDLGP.
> 
> Hace falta ser MISERABLE para no reconocer que el puto mundial se lo están regalando a argensida en cada partido.
> 
> ...



Hijo de la gran puta tú y la zorra guarra de tu madre que me come los huevos por debajo del culo puta mierda rancia subhumana.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Parece la catalana de 1O...



Habrá vendido la casa y prostituido a su hija para ir al mundial.

Se merecen perder de esta forma tan cruel.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Mete a Angelito Correa ya ya ya


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Fofana!!!!!!!


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Todo al NEGROCCCCCCC


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Pues sí, aún les quedaban negrocs...


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

si gana senegal rompen la maldición del ganador


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Un gol de Camavinga es todo lo que necesito.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Ojo parece que Cristina Kirschenerr se le a caído un boli en Buenos Aires, penalty para Argentina.


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Camavinga le ha cerrado la boca a Dechamps


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Que guarros son los argentinos con las faltas macho


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

VengaAAAA FULL NIGGER ATTACK!!!!


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Media de mamadus en Francia 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

El gesto serio de las dos aficiones, dice el lorquiano locutor.


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Entra Fofito


Fulana


Fosquito



No coño,

FOFANA


(Puto auto-corrector)


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (18 Dic 2022)

Es salir Camavinga y se nota una barbaridad. En el momento en el que ha entrado Francia se ha puesto a jugar, qué tío.

Este comentario escuece a culerdos


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Lo que les ha salido redondo es que ya nadie se acuerda de los miles de muertos pakis e indios
> 
> Les ha salido que ni pintado la cosa



Nadie les puso una pistola en la cabeza para ir a trabajar a catar.

Nadie se acuerda de los cientos de Españoles que murieron construyendo el canal de Panamá.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

La falta a mbappe es roja


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (18 Dic 2022)

han sacado a todos los blancos ..¿quién va a tirar los penaltis? en café con leche de mbappe…¿y quien más? ¿el portero? porque como lo tiré mamapinga van apañados


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Allons l'Afrique !!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina se ha desinflao en el último tramo de la segunda parte


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Negrazos herculeos por doquier y los argentos ya no pueden ni con su alma.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

¿Eso no es tarjeta?


----------



## Tadeus (18 Dic 2022)

Todos negros menos el portero


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (18 Dic 2022)

Que panda de cerdos son los argentinos.


----------



## Urquiza (18 Dic 2022)

Francia a saco con 10 negros.
Black lives matter


----------



## Desencantado (18 Dic 2022)

Jodo qué entrada a Donatello. Criminal.


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Maricron encantado





Se va a inchar a abrazar negros joder... Voy con vomitin esto es vergonzoso ya


----------



## Focus in (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Th89 (18 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> No veas la prórroga gafe



Me voy a que me dé el aire, tranquilo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Es salir Camavinga y se nota una barbaridad. En el momento en el que ha entrado Francia se ha puesto a jugar, qué tío.
> 
> Este comentario escuece a culerdos



Minga es perfecto para partidos locos


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Amenazando el área todos a una Fránfrica parece la escena de guerra de Amanecer Zulú.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

No entra Adama?


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

A los penaltis gana Argentina, aquí lo dejó escrito Chichimango. Ya puede espabilar Francia y arriesgar un poco más.


----------



## javso (18 Dic 2022)

Ahora sí, all-blacks


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Ahora ya me da igual. Quiero un gol de crack, y que no tengamos penaltis


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿Con batidos especiales?


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

a la minima que pueda pita penalty para Argentina
Le dio el penalty a Francia porque era impensable que Francia pudiera meter dos goles con el partido que estaba haciendo


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Es salir Camavinga y se nota una barbaridad. En el momento en el que ha entrado Francia se ha puesto a jugar, qué tío.
> 
> Este comentario escuece a culerdos



Que le escueza a quién quiera.
Francia estaba sin centro del campo y ahora está dominando el partido.


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

Séptima final de Mundial que llega a la prórroga, y la tercera para Argentina que ya la jugó en 1978 y 2014. 

Francia ya jugó un tiempo extra en 2006.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Que entre Maricron ya


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Este partido se va a resolver a penaltis.


----------



## Urquiza (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La falta a mbappe es roja



Es la tercera roja que le tenían que haber sacado a Romero, empezando por el codazo al portero nada más empezar.


----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

Mamapinga y Chuminí están imponiendo el físico ahora.


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

A Kolomuani le ha faltado la lanza en el área


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Que oportunidad joder que oportunidad perdida!!!


----------



## Granodepus (18 Dic 2022)

messi a punto de vomitar el higado


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

El partidazo del ÁRBITRO.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina reza por llegar a los penaltis...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Más hormonas


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Que entre Maricron ya



Se reserva para los penalties


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> A los penaltis gana Argentina, aquí lo dejó escrito Chichimango. Ya puede espabilar Francia y arriesgar un poco más.



Sería un error de Francia conformarse con ir a la lotería de los penales.
Tiene el partido en el bolsillo a poco que apriete.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (18 Dic 2022)

Pechofrio creyendo que esta jugando contra el Eibar la manda al centro duro jajaja

Enano hormonas sin penales inventados no está haciendo NADA

Se desinfla la burbuja mesiánica?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

No puedo con el puto funcionario.

Dice que los niggas parecen más altos y más fuertes.

Pero ese tío es tonto?


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Venga coño vomitin saca los cojonazos blancos que nos jugamos la decencia blanca


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## berber (18 Dic 2022)

Pues ahora con la salida de Rabiot, es África y uno de Bétera en la portería.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Que entre el fideo y se tire


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

¿Qué coño le pasa a Rivero de TVE, que confunde a Argentina con Francia?

Ya le ha pasado cuatro veces


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Camavinga es un puto muro, va sobrao.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Pechofrio creyendo que esta jugando contra el Eibar la manda al centro duro jajaja
> 
> Enano hormonas sin penales inventados no está haciendo
> 
> Se desinfla la burbuja?



Pechofrio es un mierdas.

Se crece cuando se la ponen como a Felipe II.


----------



## vegahermosa (18 Dic 2022)

a macron se le nota la pluma demasiado


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (18 Dic 2022)

Messi es capaz de sentarse en el cesped y Scaloni no tendria cojones de cambiarlo.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

Si Mbapiés gana la champions siendo la referencia del PSG este año ya puede considerarse mejor que Messi y muy cerquita de Cristiano.

Brutal este chaval.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Qué coño le pasa a Rivero de TVE, que confunde a Argentina con Francia?
> 
> Ya le ha pasado cuatro veces



Que es un puto monguer?


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

El partido entra un terreno farragoso... Más físico, con más choques en el centro del campo, con menos finura... y seguramente con muchas contras. El físico empieza a flaquear.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

entra LACA MARTÍNEZ


----------



## dabuti (18 Dic 2022)

*TODOS NEGROS MENOS EL PORTERO AHORA EN FRANCIA *


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Vomitín rezando para que le regalen otro penalti.


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Por supuesto. Si tú fueras un Mandril que irías con los monos o con los humanos?.
Mandril y nada más.


----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

LAUTARO la última esperanza.....


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Lautaro, el último Mohicano.

Vaya mentira de delantero.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Sale el paquete de Lavtaro


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina está deprimida, yo sospecho que los jugadores ya conocen los últimos datos de la inflación, una empanada tres mil euros


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Francia perdiendo una gran oportunidad,

los argensimios están fundidos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Si Mbapiés gana la champions siendo la referencia del PSG este año ya puede considerarse mejor que Messi y muy cerquita de Cristiano.
> 
> Brutal este chaval.



Más allá del nombre a día de hoy es mejor que cualquiera de los dos


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

ARG no pasa del centro del campo


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> *TODOS NEGROS MENOS EL PORTERO AHORA EN FRANCIA *



Es lo que queríais guarros y rojazos de mierda HIJO DE MIL PUTAS PROGRES!!!!!!

Pobrecitos que se mueren de hambreeeeeeee rasissstass fachasssss


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> *TODOS NEGROS MENOS EL PORTERO AHORA EN FRANCIA *



Como te gustaría bajar al vestuario de Francia y comerte esas vergas negracas sudadas a pares, rojo sidoso maricón hijo de puta.


----------



## yimi (18 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Qué coño le pasa a Rivero de TVE, que confunde a Argentina con Francia?
> 
> Ya le ha pasado cuatro veces



Al principio del partido ha recitado el cántico de la hinchada argentina de memoria. No se nota nada con quién va.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Los argentinos ya no ganan ninguna carrera y en TVE dicen que son "estados de ánimo"  claro hombre que romero fuera más rápido que mabppe es normal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Me parece que el Dibu es mejor parando penaltis


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)

Ahora mismo sea en la prórroga o en los penaltis Francia está en mejor posición anímica de llevarse la copa


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

a Valdano se le ha visto saltando con el 2-0, lo digo para los fans del filósofo


----------



## Blackmoon (18 Dic 2022)

Mbappe parece el blanco


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Que entre Briggite Macron


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Ostiasssssss  tu puta vidaaaa sudaca con moñigaaaaaa de pelo


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (18 Dic 2022)

La ha tenido Argentina


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Os dije que Lautaro es un matado.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

La tuvo Argentina


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> *TODOS NEGROS MENOS EL PORTERO AHORA EN FRANCIA *



No falta el puto rojo soñando con pollas de negros.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me parece que el Dibu es mejor parando penaltis



Además de ser subnormal


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Entraban las dos.


----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

LAUTAARRRRROOOOOOOOOOO hijo de las remilputassssss


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Que bien iba Montiel


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sale el paquete de Lavtaro



Lo que ha fallado...


----------



## Leer (18 Dic 2022)

Lautaro de primeras....


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Qué bueno es camavinga


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (18 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Os dije que Lautaro es un matado.



Esto con la araña no pasaba


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Lautaro tírate lolololo


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

UYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! 
Lautaro casi la lía.


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Que tengamos que estar animando a la sudacada fallona porque los negros no ganen


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Lautaro es malísimo. Joder ha tenido 2 clarísimas.


----------



## Evangelion (18 Dic 2022)

Muchi fidico pero poca tactica Francia.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

Joder, si lo que está ocurriendo no está escenificado...



A ver si váiss a ser peor que los niños con los reyes o los langostos con el covic.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Joder ya reflotan otra vez los muertos de hambre en el floro.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que Lavtaro es un Morata


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2022)

Lautaro el nuevo Higuain


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

Joder el mapuche lautaro, no da una.


----------



## Hamtel (18 Dic 2022)

Upametano


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

El Lautaro que si ha salido con el pack de batidos ahora resulta que es el piojo lopez corriendo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Pipita Lautaro, los argentinos estan sintiendo escalofrios jajaja


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Dic 2022)

A los penaltis y que falle Messi


----------



## vegahermosa (18 Dic 2022)

que mal aprovecha su potencial el seleccionador de francia. 

no juegan a nada


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

casillas dice que es corner, aunque nadie cree que él haya visto nada y pasan a hablar de otra cosa


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Que entre Briggite


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Dic 2022)

Eso era córner. No sé cómo un árbitro supuestamente comprado para Argentina no lo pita.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Joder como falla Lautaro.


----------



## Th89 (18 Dic 2022)

El espíritu de Higuaín está en Lautaro.

Confíen


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

15 minis pa los preñaltis si no lo remedia nadie
kajajaal final se van a haber preñaltis


----------



## LorbrinTitan (18 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Muchi fidico pero poca tactica Francia.



Con esa media de CI 70 ahora mismo sobre el terreno no esperes ni ideas ni control, sólo son potencia


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (18 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ahora mismo sea en la prórroga o en los penaltis Francia está en mejor posición anímica de llevarse la copa



Francia debería ganar esta prórroga y no jugárselo a la lotería, pero vamos, ha jugado bien pocos minutos.

Les pasa como en baloncesto? Que el entrenador es un funcionario que no "funciona" demasiado? Aunque la teoría del entrenador francés de baloncesto que es malo me la desmontó un hamijo, que dice que entre Gobert y varios más, que son prácticamente retrasados, es imposible ganar un partido desde el banquilllo.


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> A los penaltis y que falle Messi



Se me pone dura de pensarlo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

No entiendo los subnormales españoles que van con la chusma hambrentina que además nos odia.

Pero no habéis visto la mierda que nos envían?

Y además con el falso humilde del hormonas.


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

Francia tiene que buscar el gol.

Una selección afrikana no te gana una tanda.


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Me dicen por el pinganillo que gana Argentina antes de los penaltis, quiero compartirlo con vosotros


----------



## ironpipo (18 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> *TODOS NEGROS MENOS EL PORTERO AHORA EN FRANCIA *



Cosa que favorece a los argentinos de cara a los penaltis, comprobado esta que los negros no tienen mucha cabeza en situaciones que exigen concentración


----------



## Phoenician (18 Dic 2022)

A penales ganan los hambrentinos.


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)

Juegan mejor que los españoles algo es algo , porque la seleccion española vomitas cuando juegan


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Joder como falla Lautaro.



Para mí ya cumplió echando al Barca de la champions


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Deschamps ahora mismo







Menuda vergüenza


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> a Valdano se le ha visto saltando con el 2-0, lo digo para los fans del filósofo



Valdano es argentino y fue campeón en 1986.


----------



## sensei_returns (18 Dic 2022)

Claro caso de corner para Argentina que no pita el árbitro. Se os viene abajo el discurso.


----------



## GT5 (18 Dic 2022)

El mejor jugador de la historia no puede hacer esa final de mierda y tener esas presencias inexistentes en tantos partidos importantes. No le he visto. ¿Ha jugado?

Lo dije hace rato: Mbappe sí y lo ha hecho.


----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> El espíritu de Higuaín está en Lautaro.
> 
> Confíen


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Se me pone dura de pensarlo



Lleva ya tantos lanzados que es como hacer un pase a la red.


----------



## Ritalapollera (18 Dic 2022)

sensei_returns dijo:


> Claro caso de corner para Argentina que no pita el árbitro. Se os viene abajo el discurso.



Pero cállate puto SUBNORMAL si os han perdonado 3 rojas.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Macrón, tres excité


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Mentalmente Argentina es un equipo duro, eso hay que reconocérselo. 

Han estado en la lona y se han venido arriba otra vez, como con los holandeses.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Joder el maricron descamisandose.


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

sensei_returns dijo:


> Claro caso de corner para Argentina que no pita el árbitro. Se os viene abajo el discurso.



5 penaltis en 7 partidos.

El corner no importa cuando no deberíais ni haber jugado la final.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

LorbrinTitan dijo:


> Con esa media de CI 70 ahora mismo sobre el terreno no esperes ni ideas ni control, sólo son potencia



Pues si ves entrevistas de Camapinga o Chuamení parecen chavales con la cabeza bastante mejor amueblada que el 90% de futbolistas profesionales.


De hecho el Chuamení viene de familia bien de farmaceuticos.


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Juegan mejor que los españoles algo es algo , porque la seleccion española vomitas cuando juegan



Claro nada que ver con la selección catalana de fútbol eh orejas? Si te tuviera delante te mataba con el dildo que usa tu madre.


----------



## sensei_returns (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> No entiendo los subnormales españoles que van con la chusma hambrentina que además nos odia.
> 
> Pero no habéis visto la mierda que nos envían?
> 
> Y además con el falso humilde del hormonas.



Mejor ir con Marruecos/Argelia junto con Macrón, fiel defensor de la Agenda 2030 y la vacunación obligatoria.


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Gol del Chimy


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

si gana Francia, Macron y Biden defenderán que la toma de la bastilla fue un levantamiento de los negrocs contra Le Pen y trump


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Joder, si lo que está ocurriendo no está escenificado...
> 
> 
> 
> A ver si váiss a ser peor que los niños con los reyes o los langostos con el covic.



Que pasa que ya habéis eliminado este mensaje, como si no lo hubieráis leído?


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Mentalmente Argentina es un equipo duro, eso hay que reconocérselo.
> 
> Han estado en la lona y se han venido arriba otra vez, como con los holandeses.



hombre en la Lona no han estado, porque han pasado de regalarles 2-0 a estar 2-2.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

En este caso hay que ir con lo menos malo.

Un mierdas con nick hispanidad que va con la mierda de muertos de hambre que escupen sobre la Hispanidad es para que te lo hagas mirar.


----------



## Mas Pauer (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## LorbrinTitan (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> No entiendo los subnormales españoles que van con la chusma hambrentina que además nos odia.
> 
> Pero no habéis visto la mierda que nos envían?



Y te haces llamar "Antiglobalismo"?? Subnormal tú, no ves lo que representa "Francia"?
Que si ganan tampoco es un drama, quedarán en evidencia cuando lo festejen lo primitivos y monos que son como la otra vez...


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Gitanocs vs Negrocs

Si los negrocs tienen hambre, que se coman a los gitanocs


----------



## WEMBLEY (18 Dic 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Macrón, tres excité



si gana Nigeria bukkakke en el vestuario con mesié maggicon


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Gol de Currito.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (18 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Pues si ves entrevistas de Camapinga o Chuamení parecen chavales con la cabeza bastante mejor amueblada que el 90% de futbolistas profesionales.
> 
> 
> De hecho el Chuamení viene de familia bien de farmaceuticos.



Son cristianos?


----------



## Ritalapollera (18 Dic 2022)

LorbrinTitan dijo:


> Y te haces llamar "Antiglobalismo"?? Subnormal tú, no ves lo que representa "Francia"?
> Que si ganan tampoco es un drama quedarán en evidencia lo primitivos y monos que son como la otra vez...



Pedazo SUBNORMAL, argentina es el equipo del nwo ahora mismo, con el hormonas de los cojones a la cabeza 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (18 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Francia debería ganar esta prórroga y no jugárselo a la lotería, pero vamos, ha jugado bien pocos minutos.
> 
> Les pasa como en baloncesto? Que el entrenador es un funcionario que no "funciona" demasiado? Aunque la teoría del entrenador francés de baloncesto que es malo me la desmontó un hamijo, que dice que entre Gobert y varios más, que son prácticamente retrasados, es imposible ganar un partido desde el banquilllo.



Físicamente es muy superior Francia por lo que tendría que imponerse, pero ha vuelto a dominar Argentina. Eso si, después en dos minutos Francia te mata.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

LorbrinTitan dijo:


> Y te haces llamar "Antiglobalismo"?? Subnormal tú, no ves lo que representa "Francia"?
> Que si ganan tampoco es un drama quedarán en evidencia lo primitivos y monos que son como la otra vez...



Yo no apoyo las políticas de Francia pero hoy tiene que perder la chusma esa que escupe sobre España todos los días. Si no lo entiendes tu si que eres un puto cerebro chimpancé.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (18 Dic 2022)

Camavinga se come al hormonas, Que opinas @Manero ?


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Que saquen a Higuaín


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

gol


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Gol


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

goññññññññññññññññññññ


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Gooool


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

???


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Gol de argentina


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Tiene mucho mucho mérito si Argentina se lleva esto,es la realidad...


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)

Goooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll de Argentinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa a tomar por culo los madriles.....


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Dic 2022)

Su puta madre


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Joderrrrr  robo o no robo?


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Jajajajajaja nada preparado


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

A ver a ver.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Lo que faltaba el gol fantasma


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

La bola entrou


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (18 Dic 2022)

ufffffffffffffff estoy hay que verlo .....................................veremos que pasa con el var


----------



## Leer (18 Dic 2022)

Fuera de jeugo.


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Gol de quien? Mandriles en llamas.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Joder que fraude coño


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

MANGAZO JAJAJAAJAJAJA


----------



## Azog el Profanador (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno , ahora si , D.E.P Francia.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2022)

FUERA DE JUEGO


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Toma macron le maricon 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

No hay fuera de juego. Gol legal


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Cuidao, cuidaooo que Macrón se ha quitado la chaqueta

Le falta nada y menos para bajarse al campo a frotarse con los suyos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

¡FUERA DE JUEGO!!!!!!!!

No me jodas hombre


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

GOL argentina ... creo que se acabó


----------



## Leer (18 Dic 2022)

Gol legal.


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Gol de Argentina


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

No podía faltar, el gol de dios.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (18 Dic 2022)

GOL DE MESSI
Siempre creí en él


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

Se ha quedado dentro de la portería jaja.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

El primer pase, que no el segundo, es claro fuera de juego.
Y en TVE diciendo que no...


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (18 Dic 2022)

pues GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL DE MMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Evangelion (18 Dic 2022)

Muy descerebrados en el centro del campo los franceses.
Mucho el partido la tirado Deschmps.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Cuidao, cuidaooo que Macrón se ha quitado la chaqueta
> 
> Le falta nada y menos para bajarse al campo a frotarse con los suyos



Jodete macron maricon 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL LO DA MESSSSSIIIIII







GRACIAS SEÑOR







*DIOS es ARGENTINO*


----------



## Cobat (18 Dic 2022)

TVE mamando polla argentina


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)

Messii es el mejor el numero 1 no el negro de mierda del Mbappee y su puta madre


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Messi estaba en fuera de juego en la jugada del gol.


----------



## Mas Pauer (18 Dic 2022)

ah ah ah ah


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Andá pashá bobo


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que este partido ya está más que acabado.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Góoooooooooooooool!!!!


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¡FUERA DE JUEGO!!!!!!!!
> 
> No me jodas hombre



Jajajaja


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El primer pase, que no el segundo, es claro fuera de juego.
> Y en TVE diciendo que no...



El enano no se ha visto en una así en la vida.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

Brutal final la verdad.


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Messi estaba en fuera de juego en la jugada del gol.



Comprate gafas


----------



## Pepe la rana (18 Dic 2022)

El jugador del Jeque marca


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Lo dije 

Mundial 1986

3-2

Alemania remontó 2-0 a 2-2


----------



## sensei_returns (18 Dic 2022)

VAMOOOOOOOOOOOSSSS QUE SE JODAN LOS PUTOS "FRANCESES" Y SU PRESIDENTE MALNACIDO OJALÁ SE MUERA DEL ASCO EL HIJO DE PUTA!!!


----------



## Antiparticula (18 Dic 2022)

El gol es fuera de juego por el pase anterior,


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Si nos alegramos de la victoria de Argentina, ¿somos buenos españoles?


----------



## Nicors (18 Dic 2022)

Descendientes de europeos 3
Negros de África 2


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLL

Anulado??? No GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLL??? 

Fránfrica al hoyo. 

Ké mirá, bobo!!!!


----------



## Ritalapollera (18 Dic 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Messi estaba en fuera de juego en la jugada del gol.



Está todo tan preparado...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Descuernacabras (18 Dic 2022)

Me cago en la pvta.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Dic 2022)

joder que penita me da por macron y su horda de negros


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (18 Dic 2022)

pongamos a diez negros a correr como pollos sin cabeza ¿qué puede salir mal?


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

No ha habido manganzo no? Es que ya huele cada cosa


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El primer pase, que no el segundo, es claro fuera de juego.
> Y en TVE diciendo que no...



No me lo ha parecido...


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Bobo
Andá pashá


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Todo ok Jose Luis. Por el CULO.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Si nos alegramos de la victoria de Argentina, ¿somos buenos españoles?



POR SUPUESTO, LA SANGRE TIRA MUCHO.


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

A Francia le había entrado el tembleque, ya intentaba guardar más la ropa... 

Cuando te arrugas te puede pasar esto.


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

*Séptimo gol de Messi* en 2022 siendo el undécimo jugador que logra un doblete en una final.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Francia poniendo el culo jajajaja


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Todo vuelve al cauce marcado.

La arrastrada de la hormonas tiene que levantar la copa con su gol trámite pago moro.

Y los mierdas subnormales comepollas hambrentinas de aquí celebrándolo.


----------



## Chispeante (18 Dic 2022)

Para quitarse el sombrero lo de Messi y lo de Argentina. Le han echado como 20 veces más huevos y fútbol que los franceses. Como madridista me jode reconocerlo, pero la Final la merece al 99% Argentina.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

En todas las putas polémicas está Vomitín, si no es cuando le regalan un penalti es en goles raros.


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Agüero debería calmarse a ver si se le sale el corazón


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Fuera de juego por una uña.


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Comprate gafas



Cuando se inicia la jugada, Messi esta en fuera de juego.


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¡FUERA DE JUEGO!!!!!!!!
> 
> No me jodas hombre



No, no ha sido


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Sudacada > MORONEGRADA 

Que triste que tengamos que elegir


----------



## Evangelion (18 Dic 2022)

Esto es futbol, no baloncesto ni 100 metros lisos.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Falta de la enana.

A la enana hormonada no le pitqn ni una.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Dic 2022)

anticipo la final del proximo mundial
hambrentinos vs inglaperros

hagase!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Varane el exfutbolista


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Para quitarse el sombrero lo de Messi y lo de Argentina. Le han echado como 20 veces más huevos y fútbol que los franceses. Como madridista me jode reconocerlo, pero la Final la merece al 99% Argentina.



Ha sido un equipo que hoy quería ganar por encima de todas las cosas...


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> No, no ha sido



Se refiere a la jugada anterior, antes de que Messi la tocara.


----------



## Ritalapollera (18 Dic 2022)

Penalti regalado, gol en fuera de juego y varias rojas perdonadas...no estaba preparado no...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Th89 (18 Dic 2022)

Ver la cara de derrota en el hijo de puta del follaviejas no es un mal trofeo.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Cobat dijo:


> TVE mamando polla argentina



Mejor que polla masona

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2022)

Varane inutil oficial del mundial 2022


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)

Joder los negros no se acaban en Francia sale uno nuevo y es negro es Africa al completo


----------



## sensei_returns (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Todo vuelve al cauce marcado.
> 
> La arrastrada de la hormonas tiene que levantar la copa con su gol trámite pago moro.
> 
> Y los mierdas subnormales comepollas hambrentinas de aquí celebrándolo.



Mejor comerle la polla a la moronegrada invasora y al Maricron marioneta de Soros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Tengo un jugosos FIFA 23 de ps5 por 35 euros, mp


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Lo siento por Macron ahora ya no será lo mismo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> En todas las putas polémicas está Vomitín, si no es cuando le regalan un penalti es en goles raros.



Tiene que ser el mejoooooo del mundo por decreto y prohibido decir lo contrario.

Ya habéis visto al funcionario.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Ya están haciendo el gilipollas los argentinos.


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Varan en el suelo, poniéndole el ojal a Lautaro. Por favor, un poco de pudor, que el partido aún no ha acabado.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Ver la cara de derrota en el hijo de puta del follaviejas no es un mal trofeo.



Lo mejor ver a este hijo de puta. Jajajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

_*¿A qué no sacas más niggas?*_

_*Deschampos: ¿Qué te jvegas?*_


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Esto estaba guionizado


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (18 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Séptimo gol de Messi* en 2022 siendo el undécimo jugador que logra un doblete en una final.



Supera a Pelé e iguala a Just Fontaine en la historia de los Mundiales.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Eso está rozando la roja


----------



## Evangelion (18 Dic 2022)

Que guarros son que guarros.


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya entradón a Carapinga.


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Dic 2022)

Si eso no es roja que lo es?


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Los gitanos hambrentinos en su salsa. Mira que son hdlg y lo llevan en los genes


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)

Leer dijo:


> Fuera de jeugo.



Se ha visto claramente en Tve que no habia fuera de juego.... a ver si se cansan de ladrar los madriles


----------



## cebollo (18 Dic 2022)

Pase lo que pase, Deschamps debería explicar por qué han empezado a jugar en el minuto 79.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

El gol de leyenda que no podía faltar para la leyenda, felicidades. Y hasta la próxima.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Mejor que polla masona
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Pero si hambrentina es aún más mason, lo es desde que se formaron como país para que veas campeón.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Esto estaba guionizado



Lo empiezo a pensar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

otra roja perdonada


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Comprad bragas estas navidades


----------



## Granodepus (18 Dic 2022)

eso es roja


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Como la rompió Lautaro en el gol


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Vamos argentina, que se jodan estos putos masones.

Y sobre todo los dos maricones, FRAPPE y macron.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

la última


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Amarilla solo?? Flojo el árbitro.


----------



## Chispeante (18 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ha sido un equipo que hoy quería ganar por encima de todas las cosas...



Y jugando al fútbol,que tiene su mérito.


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Falta probablemente de roja para Paredes, que no hemos visto repetida, faltaría más.


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

No podía faltar la aportación del Betis a este nuevo campionato.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (18 Dic 2022)

Messi tendría que haber sido expulsado pir doble amarilla en la semifinal, hiy no tendría que estar jugando


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Joderrrrr penaltiiii


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

My god...


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Penalty loooooooool


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

preñalti


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

PENALTIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Manaza


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Penalti pa francia


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2022)

PENALTY


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Dic 2022)

Siiiiiiiii


----------



## Evangelion (18 Dic 2022)

Coño, el arbitro tiene huevos.


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Penal.


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)

va hombre va penalti inventado


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Joder...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

M e da miedo el Dibu


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Buaaaa

Pero esto es una puta mierda 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Oh la la


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Penalty!!!


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

HOSTIAAAA ES QUE VAYA PUTA FINAL DE MUNDIAL LA HOSTIA PUTA


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

MVP: El árbitro del partido


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

jajajajajajajaja


----------



## sensei_returns (18 Dic 2022)

JODE, QUE RETRATADOS QUEDAIS LOS DEL PLAN GUIONIZADO PARA QUE GANE ARGENTINA JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## HArtS (18 Dic 2022)

penal para Francia!!!


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Manaca muertos de hambre hijos de puta.

Echemingos de mierda.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Dic 2022)

lol


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

LOLAZOOOOO


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

Penalty


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Tío,a Di María le va a dar un infarto,cuanto sufre ese hombre...


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (18 Dic 2022)

Bruuuutaaaal


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

penaltyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (18 Dic 2022)

este partido lo tiene todo joder


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya tela 

Y luego dicen que no existen los arcontes


----------



## Th89 (18 Dic 2022)

Pero qué cojones


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (18 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que estaba comprado el arbitro...........


----------



## GT5 (18 Dic 2022)

QUÉ PARTIDAZO COJONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Hostias Mbappé, aquí se va a ver de qué está hecho...


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

Nada, a unos gostosos penaltys. Veremos más calidac en un solo tiro que en toda la tanda de España.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

Cuidao que entra el que regaló el empate a Holanda


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Dibu, házte leyenda tú también!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Los de la cope me están tocando los huevos ya tanto chuparle las polla a los argentinos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

ojo que lo falla


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (18 Dic 2022)

Gol


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Mbapé


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Mbapé


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Mbappe tiene huevazos. No falla.


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

El balompié esta deviniendo cada vez más en el puro azar (con voz de Valdano)


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Goooolll mbappe 3-3


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Dic 2022)

Siiííiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiíii


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Vamos Francia


----------



## Descuernacabras (18 Dic 2022)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllll


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2022)

Hale que nos vamos a los penaltis verás


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

HAT TRICK de Mbappe
El mejor jugador del Mundial


----------



## Leer (18 Dic 2022)

Pero Montiel por Dios...


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> este partido lo tiene todo joder



Faltan aliens


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

*GGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOL*


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

hat trick de mbappe en una final.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (18 Dic 2022)

¿Anterior hat trick en final de Mundial? ¿Inglaterra 66?


----------



## ironpipo (18 Dic 2022)

Que buenos son los follacabras escribiendo guiones


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Boludos de mierda...

Dos penaltys burros


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Los putos maricones 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

preñaltis


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> ojo que lo falla



lo mete


debería haber segundo partido


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

El NOM no va a dejar esto así si queremos negros en Europa tenemos que dejar que SEA TODO FULL NEGRO


----------



## GT5 (18 Dic 2022)

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL*


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Que os jodan echemingoooosssssss

Enanas hormonadas 

Goioooooolllll muertos de hambre


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

Gol mpape en un penal que no nos pitaron en la final de la nations league


----------



## Antiparticula (18 Dic 2022)

Que asco da el MAcron


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

golllllllllllllllllll 3-3


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

FINALAZA!!!


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)

Que le regalen a los negros el mundial y de paso unas lanzas y unos taparrabos


----------



## Cobat (18 Dic 2022)

Casi me jode el puto enano los penaltis


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Macron alberga, otra vez, esperanzas de comer polla


----------



## Adelaido (18 Dic 2022)

ESTA COMPRADOOOO

FRANCESEA HIJOS DE PUTAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Evangelion (18 Dic 2022)

Habra que ver el guión.


----------



## Abrojo (18 Dic 2022)

Los jeques orgasmando


----------



## Descuernacabras (18 Dic 2022)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllll gooooolllllllllllll Mbappe. Vamossssssssssssss.


----------



## Mas Pauer (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2022)

hat trick del JUDAS de Chamartín


----------



## Tadeus (18 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que este partido no lo juega España porque ya me habrían dado tres infartos por lo menos


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Dic 2022)

Vuelvo a repetir

Penaltis y falla Messi


----------



## Azog el Profanador (18 Dic 2022)

Mbappé , puto héroe.


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Vivo en chamartín y casi rebota el barrio


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Que buenos son los follacabras escribiendo guiones



Tal cual.  

Le han metido más épica de la cuenta. Estos partidos me empalagan.


----------



## eltonelero (18 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Menos mal que estaba comprado el arbitro...........



Es que regalar mas de un penalty al mismo equipo canta mucho...


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

La sangre fría de Mbappe es brutal,jamás va a estar en una situación con más presión en su carrera


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Pero los penaltys no los había comprado Argentina? Yo no comprol pan.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2022)

Mas Pauer dijo:


>



Ay


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

Macron se está marcando un Sandro Pertini


----------



## Nicors (18 Dic 2022)

Así se tira un puto penalti mandando un misilazo, no como la maricona de busquet


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Queda todavia el hat trick de Messi


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Dic 2022)

higuain te preña el nvcleo de la seleccion


----------



## yimi (18 Dic 2022)

Esto es increíble.


----------



## Blackest (18 Dic 2022)

Penaltis, parece

Los negratas de Francia van a tener ventaja con sus trayazo de machos moronegros frente a los blanquitos sojas de Argentina


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Que puta ROAD movie fútbolera. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Alucinante esto


----------



## Th89 (18 Dic 2022)

Si infarta Maricrón en directo ni tan mal para la Humanidad.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

pfffffff


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Enana hormonada que te jodan arrastraooooo


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2022)

Lo que ha faltao


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

UYYYYYYY


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (18 Dic 2022)

Menudo cachondeo de final


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

La tuvo el nigro


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Los negros siempre calibrando bien el vuelo...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

uffffffffffffff


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Así se tira un puto penalti mandando un misilazo, no como la maricona de busquet



Busquet cumplía órdenes 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Jodeerrrr


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Pues anda que si llega a rematar


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

si entra esa habría sido golaso de bembapiés


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Penaltis, parece
> 
> Los negratas de Francia van a tener ventaja con sus trayazo de machos moronegros frente a los blanquitos sojas de Argentina



No se les dan bien los penales


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Tres mimutos, como en Eurovisión.


----------



## sensei_returns (18 Dic 2022)

¿A favor de quién se comentaba que está pitando el árbitro? No me ha quedado claro.


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

El Muani ese ha tenido el mundial para Francia DOS VECES, de cabeza, solo. Qué desastre de tío, por dios.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Casi las 7 de tarde


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

A Paredes le van a suicidar en cuanto pise Argentina si pierden esto...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

Ala otro negro mas


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tres mimutos, como en Eurovisión.



3-3
3 minutos


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

UFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

¿Mbappe es mejor que Messi o no?


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Si infarta Maricrón en directo ni tan mal para la Humanidad.



No pasara pero y si se le sube la Pfizer que?



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

vamos, que me estoy cagando


----------



## Evangelion (18 Dic 2022)

Y otro mas. Missasi.
Pero cuantos tiene?


----------



## Chispeante (18 Dic 2022)

Camavinga, después de Mbappe, el mejor de Francia. Buena noticia para el Madrid.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Busquet cumplía órdenes
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Igual que el árbitro con tu putita enana hormonada.


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Cambio en cada equipo pensando en los penales.


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Estamos haciendo historia de los mundiales


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Otro negroc más.


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿Mbappe es mejor que Messi o no?



Es mas joven. Es como decir que Messi es mejor que Ronaldo, y no lo creo.. Ronaldo era un puto crack aunque ahora sea un gordo.


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La sangre fría de Mbappe es brutal,jamás va a estar en una situación con más presión en su carrera



Si el Aleti tuviera dinero le fichaba con los hogos cerrados


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Que guarros son los muertos de hambre


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Venga coño el orgullo banco aunque sea sudaca


----------



## Tadeus (18 Dic 2022)

Una final que quiero que pierdan los dos y ya no se con quién coño voy, que sensación tan rara joder


----------



## Cobat (18 Dic 2022)

Streaming de Luis Enrique YA


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Lautaro higuain


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

uyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si el Aleti tuviera dinero le fichaba con los hogos cerrados



Yo hasta le perdonaba sus pecados si aún quisiera venir...


----------



## Mongolo471 (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿Mbappe es mejor que Messi o no?



En su mejor época gana el hormonado


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Era fuera de juego, pero lautaro es una tortuga


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Lautaro se resiste al guión


----------



## Pepe la rana (18 Dic 2022)

El jeque tiene el corazón dividido o está revalorizando a estos dos para venderlos....


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

jodeeeeer


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Bufffff la que ha parado el sudaca


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Jooooder que paradon


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Uyyy. Francia.


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2022)

Lo que acaba de fallar el gabacho


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

La salva dibu, era gol de francia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

Lonquebha fallado el negro


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Joder el negro


----------



## eltonelero (18 Dic 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Una final que quiero que pierdan los dos y ya no se con quién coño voy, que sensación tan rara joder



los gabachos si pierden estarán apenados dos o tres dias.
Si los hambrentinos pierden
estarán años traumatizados.

La elección es clara.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

ufffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Lautaro es morauta


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Menudo paradon, el portero de Argentina empezara los penaltis euforico...


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

dice el gilipollas del rivero que si no hay goles habrá prórroga


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Y otra del Morata Argentino


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿Mbappe es mejor que Messi o no?



Si gana el mundial y hace una buena champions con 23 años ya se puede decir que es mejor que messi.

Y si llega la final de la champions y se marca otro partido como este para mi ya sería el mejor jugador de la historia.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

La parada del mundial


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Lautaro es el segundo blanco de Francia


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Cuantas ocasiones ha perdido Lauraro?


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

El Lautaro no tiene pinta de tener nivel para estar ahí.


----------



## Cobat (18 Dic 2022)

Que le quiten la nacionalidad


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2022)

Joder lautaro, que malo es...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2022)

PIPITA LAUTARO


----------



## Ritalapollera (18 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Penaltis, parece
> 
> Los negratas de Francia van a tener ventaja con sus trayazo de machos moronegros frente a los blanquitos sojas de Argentina



Para nada, los negros siempre la cagan en los penaltis.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Uyyyyy que parada el dibujos animados este.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

lautaro es francés en la intimidad


----------



## Granodepus (18 Dic 2022)

hostia lautaro por dios jajjajajaj


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Dibu ha salvado!!!
Laautaro falla


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

A penaltissss


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Tercer gol que falla el tal Muani solo frente al portero. Paquetazo.


----------



## Evangelion (18 Dic 2022)

Je jodido desorden y locura.
La tuvo un negro de Francia.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

uffff
partidazo


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2022)

Qué bueno es Mbappé no me jodas


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Joder nigaaa era esa


----------



## Azog el Profanador (18 Dic 2022)

Penaltis


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Dic 2022)

Cobat dijo:


> Streaming de Luis Enrique YA



si luis enrique ve tantas ocasiones que se estan creando y tantos tiros a puerta y le pasaria esto


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Dic 2022)

Lo he dicho 2 veces ya, lo digo la tercera.

Penaltis y falla Messi


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Qué bueno es Mbappé no me jodas



Es un escándalo de jugador,yo alucino con ese tío...


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Que jugadon de Mbappe.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Y ahora como en España fallarán los que tengan órdenes de fallar.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Descuernacabras (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya partido más loco. Hubo ocasiones claras para los dos lados.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Penaltitos y messi sólo tira 1, se masca...


----------



## Th89 (18 Dic 2022)

Independientemente de cómo acabe... el puto Mbappesetas es el mejor, de largo. 

Aunque le sodomicen cada noche, es lo que hay.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (18 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Qué bueno es Mbappé no me jodas



Arregló el solo un partido completamente perdido para Francia


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (18 Dic 2022)

Tengo el corazón partío 

no se quien quiero que gane la verdad, no sé a quien le tengo más asco. Si al hormonas enano o a la tortuga pesetera


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

El argentino medio hijo de gallegos o napolitanos preguntándose porqué cojones se olvidaron de exterminar al mapuche de Lautaro.


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

@El Juani gif del puta de mbappe?


----------



## sensei_returns (18 Dic 2022)

De nuevo, saca el portero de Francia en el minuto 3:30 del descuento, cuando se habían descontado 3 minutos, y el árbitro deja la última jugada del partido para Francia, en la que casi la lía Mbappe.

Y todavía hay que leer que está amañado para Argentina.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina campeón del mundo


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Pues nada todo ok.

Finalaza histórica.


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Mbappe va a tener que tirar un 3º penalty, y eso no es fácil.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

embapao es un buen jugador pero no sabe jugar al tikitaka, no me convence


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

Debe haber infartos en argentina


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Mbappé suéltala cabrón


----------



## Mas Pauer (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Raul83 (18 Dic 2022)

Qué locura.


----------



## Sr Julian (18 Dic 2022)

Menuda mierda de partido, ningún equipo tiene la pusesió.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Los penaltis creo que se los lleva argentina con el portero anormal ese que tienen


----------



## CaraCortada (18 Dic 2022)

Con independencia de lo que pase en los penaltis debemos alegrarnos porque el futbol ha vuelto, gracias mayormente a Argentina. Ojala que vuelvan tambien otras cosas.


----------



## ironpipo (18 Dic 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Menudo paradon, el portero de Argentina empezara los penaltis euforico...



Me ha recordado la de Iker.
Esas paradas dan campeonatos.


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Dos penales para Francia pero está todo arreglado. Jajaja qué burros.
Y el córner..


----------



## Chispeante (18 Dic 2022)

Quiero que gane Francia, pero lo ha merecido muchísimo más Argentina. O cae del lado de mis preferencias o de la justicia. No pinta mal..


----------



## Blackest (18 Dic 2022)

Cruzo los dedos para que los boludos de mierda palmen los dedos, son la peor escoria del mundo.

Son de esa clase de subnormales que si te ganan jugando a las chapas te gritan a la oreja creyendose lo mejor del mundo e insultandote, los boludos son la peor escoria del planeta


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

Una mierda mundial resuelto a penaltis. 


Seria poético que penaltina palmara a penaltis


----------



## Antiparticula (18 Dic 2022)

El partido ha estado bien.
Lo único que se ha echado en falta es un poco de tiki taka.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Van a fallar todos los negrocs?


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

se tenían que haber tirao los preñaltis antes de empezar el partido


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Tengo el corazón partío
> 
> no se quien quiero que gane la verdad, no sé a quien le tengo más asco. Si al hormonas enano o a la tortuga pesetera



Tienes el corazón como el culo. Mandril.


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Que una final así acabe decidiéndose a la lotería de los penales es un poco bluf.


----------



## Granodepus (18 Dic 2022)

me he fumado dos paquetes de tabaco ya y con papel de water


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Los negros aguantando como pueden la charla de Deschamps


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

El Dibu Martinez va a parar 3 penaltis


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

Lo que es lamentable de argentina es que con 2-0 ante holanda se dejaron remontar, hoy los mismo 2-0 a 2-2 y en la prórroga lo mismo. Luego hablan que si son cancheros, que saben de futbol, bla bla bla


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Empate en el multiusos de San Lázaro...


----------



## Th89 (18 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Tengo el corazón partío
> 
> no se quien quiero que gane la verdad, no sé a quien le tengo más asco. Si al hormonas enano o a la tortuga pesetera



Prefiero jugármela en la ruleta rusa.

Mi asco a los dos equipos no me permite estar feliz hoy.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (18 Dic 2022)

sensei_returns dijo:


> De nuevo, saca el portero de Francia en el minuto 3:30 del descuento, cuando se habían descontado 3 minutos, y el árbitro deja la última jugada del partido para Francia, en la que casi la lía Mbappe.
> 
> Y todavía hay que leer que está amañado para Argentina.



La norma dice que se han de descontar los cambios incluso durante el descuento.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Ha ganado el público, con un partidazo. 
/modo moñas off


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

La verdad que Messi no puede hacer más jijijijiji.

Bueno, meter su penalty claro.


----------



## cebollo (18 Dic 2022)

Francia ha acabado con 10 negros y un blanco y ya sabéis quién es el capitán.


----------



## Blackest (18 Dic 2022)

No sé como alguien puede ir con Argentina con lo basuras de personas que son los boludos.

-Se ponen a insultar a España por el arbitro del Holanda-Argentina que era español, a pesar de que les pito un penalti a favor
-Se rieron de los españoles cuando nos eliminó Marruecos
-Se burlan y se pavonean de los rivales a los que ganan, riendose delante de los jugadores y diciendoles "Que miras bobo" los unicos subnormales que se portan asi

Los franceses en cambio parecen levantar bastante desprecio por parte de los españoles, no sé porque, quiza porque son mas rebelendes que el borreguito español medio.

Los progres van con Argentina por Messi y porque hacer la revolucion francesa es de fachas hay que ser obediente con el poder


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Lo que es lamentable de argentina es que con 2-0 ante holanda se dejaron remontar, hoy los mismo 2-0 a 2-2 y en la prórroga lo mismo. Luego hablan que si son cancheros, que saben de futbol, bla bla bla



Lo son,hoy mentalmente han sido una roca,pero tienes a Francia delante que no es moco de pavo


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es un escándalo de jugador,yo alucino con ese tío...



Le da igual regatear a uno que a cinco y no le puede la presión


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Rivero analiza la técnica del penalti. Es una cuestión de sangre fría y fortuna.


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

El árbitro está rocoso,

a este no le vacila el enano.


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Marchena es lo más cuñado que te encuentras en comentarista hoy en día.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2022)

¿ Os imagináis que el Hormonas falla el penalti decisivo ????... Joojojojojojojo


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Los preñaltis se deberían tirar antes de empezar la final


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Tira primero Francia.


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno, pues esto ya es la lotería


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Vomitin va primero no? Y mbappe


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Os imagináis que el Hormonas falla el penalti decisivo ????... Joojojojojojojo



Última imagen de Messi con Argentina.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (18 Dic 2022)

Allez les bleus!!


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Francia ha acabado con 10 negros y un blanco y ya sabéis quién es el capitán.



El más veterano, como siempre, que en este caso es Lloris. No seas tan listillo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Le da igual regatear a uno que a cinco y no le puede la presión



Ha tirado dos penaltis perfectos,con medio mundo mirandole...tela


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

Han hablado de 'nuestros ninioh' en TVE.


----------



## ironpipo (18 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Lo que es lamentable de argentina es que con 2-0 ante holanda se dejaron remontar, hoy los mismo 2-0 a 2-2 y en la prórroga lo mismo. Luego hablan que si son cancheros, que saben de futbol, bla bla bla



Por meritos desde luego que no merecen ser campeones.


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Marchena patrocinando Duolingo


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Va la tortuga


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Rivero analiza la técnica del penalti. Es una cuestión de sangre fría y fortuna.



Un genio, un genio.


----------



## Tutankhabrón (18 Dic 2022)

Ha venido el brujo con las tabas para hacer un conjuro a la selección «francesa». 

El resto se encomiendan a Al•llah.


----------



## sensei_returns (18 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> La norma dice que se han de descontar los cambios incluso durante el descuento.



Bueno, pero si tan amañado está todo, lo podría pasar por alto tranquilamente.


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Joder el negro las tres veces por el mismo lado y nosotros ni uno


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)

Que se lo regalen a los negros total....


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Falla messi???


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

1-0


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Mbappé es el puto Terminator.


----------



## Leer (18 Dic 2022)

Tira potente y no la falla.


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Dic 2022)

Enbappe marca, Messi falla


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Como falle Messi va a ser terripla


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

1-1


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

Tres penaltis en una final, tres por el mismo lado.

El chaval es un puto fenómeno.


----------



## sociedadponzi (18 Dic 2022)

los negros son malos en penalties


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Ostias el vomitin que cojones


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Uy Messi.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (18 Dic 2022)

Ahora falla Messi y Argentina a la mierda.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Dibu la ha tocado, bien.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2022)

Falla messi, de nada


----------



## Leer (18 Dic 2022)

Casi.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

jajaajaque bueno es con los preñaltis, brvtal


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Mensso, no me falles.


----------



## Mongolo471 (18 Dic 2022)

Falla mongolo


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Ves,Messi lo ha metido,pero ha sido perfectamente parable,los de lo tortuga no


----------



## Tadeus (18 Dic 2022)

El embappe sera lo que sea, pero yo lo quiero en mi equipo, que cojones tiene el tío.


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> No sé como alguien puede ir con Argentina con lo basuras de personas que son los boludos.
> 
> -Se ponen a insultar a España por el arbitro del Holanda-Argentina que era español, a pesar de que les pito un penalti a favor
> -Se rieron de los españoles cuando nos eliminó Marruecos
> ...



Los franceses rebelendes... Será rebeldes

Rebeldes y tienen el equipo lleno de negros.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

bien tirado Messi


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Ya ha fallado el primer negro


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)

Ha fallado un negro


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

va a ganar bolulandia


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Falla messi, de nada



Mandril disfrazado de colchoneta? Jajajaja ridículo.


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Coman el Tártaro


----------



## ironpipo (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya regalo de lloris a messi joder


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Van a ganar los hambrentinos por fallos de los negrocs


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

El puto portero argentino es un máquina en hesto


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

Paro argentina 1-1


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> los negros son malos en penalties



y si son franceses tb en baloncesto
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Puto dibujos animados.


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

El Dibu se va a marcar otra tanda como la Holanda.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya porterazo el subnormal este lol


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (18 Dic 2022)

No, por favor


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

A chupaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

1-2


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Joder que malo es lloris


----------



## Mongolo471 (18 Dic 2022)

Ganó Argentina


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

El guión del jeque es precioso.


----------



## Antiparticula (18 Dic 2022)

Divala por todo el centro raso.
Qeu crack


----------



## Cobat (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina tiene un porterazo


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Lloris ni la huele


----------



## Leer (18 Dic 2022)

Por el centro y raso, ole.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Muertos de hambre por delante.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (18 Dic 2022)

Fallará algún penalty un negro tocho de esos que tiene mucha potencia


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

No veo fino a Llorís


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

A ver el Chocheini


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

El negro de floren a ver...


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Chumino 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Si falla el Chumino... Chungo para Francia.


----------



## Sr Julian (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> El guión del jeque es precioso.



Es que ya nadie se acuerda de los derechos de las mujeras y los maricones.


----------



## Mongolo471 (18 Dic 2022)

Se terminó


----------



## Evangelion (18 Dic 2022)

Que dos cosas más raras ha hecho Lloris


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Si falla el Chumino... Chungo para Francia.



Siiiiii

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Joderrrrr el negrocccc


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (18 Dic 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Fallará algún penalty un negro tocho de esos que tiene mucha potencia



Chumino fuera


----------



## veraburbu (18 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Si falla el Chumino... Chungo para Francia.



Falló


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Uy chumino vaya penalti...


----------



## Th89 (18 Dic 2022)

Esto es como la 14.

El destino, imparapla.


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

1-2


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Que mierdas son los argentinos joder, tirando el balón fuera.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Gracias chumino 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Ay Chumino...


----------



## Elsexy (18 Dic 2022)

Gana Argentina


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

lo dicho


madridistas muertos


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2022)

Falla otro negro...

Los negros no la saben meter...


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Negrocs fallando, nada nuevo


----------



## WEMBLEY (18 Dic 2022)

Los negros no la saben meter


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (18 Dic 2022)

Los negros no saben meterla?


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Nigros CI-70


----------



## Chispeante (18 Dic 2022)

Ahora sí Argentina campeona. Lo han merecido de largo.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (18 Dic 2022)

uffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff parecen españoles estos morenos


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)

a tomar por culo Franciaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa los negros no la saben meter y si son del Madrid menys


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

La pizarra de Scaloni y lo bien preparado que tiene, hasta los penaltis.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Enga Dibu, asciende a leyenda!!


----------



## Blackest (18 Dic 2022)

Pues nada ya han ganado los boludos, que asco, la gentuza siempre gana


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Marrulleros de los tanos muertos de hambre.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Dic 2022)

negrox are DONE
loooooooool
puta francia puta forever


----------



## Leer (18 Dic 2022)

Lo siento pero se los come.


----------



## Sr Julian (18 Dic 2022)

El futuro de francia es muy negro.


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Chominin grande mandril!!!!!


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

AR

GEN

TI

NA

hay que irse acostumbrando


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2022)

chomení


----------



## NewTroll (18 Dic 2022)

A tomar por culo moronegros


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)

Chumino fuera


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

3-1 argentina


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

El único que tiene huevos es Mbapiés, se nota que cada noche se come un par.


----------



## LorbrinTitan (18 Dic 2022)

Ahora se nota mejor la falta de cerebro de los mandingos


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

WEMBLEY dijo:


> Los negros no la saben meter



Como los españoles, mas o menos.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2022)

Pues ya esta


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

¿Cuántas copas tenés?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (18 Dic 2022)

Pierde Francia en los penaltis , ahí no hay Mbappé que valga.


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Jojojo el lloris es una puta mierda  el único "blanco" cagandola


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

En los penaltis con ese portero se parte con ventaja...


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Puff. Argentina va a campeonar.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Lo han tenido ganado 2 veces, con esta 3.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Los negros son fisicos, pero no tecnicos.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Venga dibu

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Estos negrocs...


----------



## Leer (18 Dic 2022)

Lloris por favorrr.


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Joder con Lloris, por debajo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Chocheini nefasto


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Lloris es un INUTIL


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Los argentos tienen claro donde tirar, han ido todas centraditas y abajo. 

Los gabachos las tiran a su puta bola.


----------



## Evangelion (18 Dic 2022)

Rarísimo las manos de Lloris


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Bahhh muertos de hambre ganando sin gloria ni pena.


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

coño parece que quita la mano


----------



## Descuernacabras (18 Dic 2022)

Nada, ya han ganado los boludos. Felicitarles y a otra cosa.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!
Ya queda menos, venga!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Lloris no es malo, es algo mas que eso. El portero argentino ha marcado diferencias realmente, es un buen portero parando penaltis.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

El enano hormonado con su mundial. 

Baya no me lo hexperava


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

Muani héroeeeeee.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Y Argentina se lleva la final con más drama de la historia (anticipo)


----------



## Desencantado (18 Dic 2022)

Gol de Khabi.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (18 Dic 2022)

Kolo Muani a lo Panenka

Si mete Argentina gana


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

pocas ganas de guasa tiene kolo muani


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Mal África


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> El enano hormonado con su mundial.
> 
> Baya no me lo hexperava



Ejjjjjj que ejjjjj el mejoooo


----------



## veraburbu (18 Dic 2022)

Ganaron los blancos, perdieron los negros.
Menos mal.


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina campeona.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Sííiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

y FINALLLLLLLLLL ganó Argentina....4-2


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Trallazo, reventando, así se meten.


----------



## LorbrinTitan (18 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Los negros son fisicos, pero no tecnicos.



Ni técnicos ni cerebro que también sirve para controlar emociones


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Los blancos la saben meter.


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Joder el lloris que malo es


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Ver a Leo levantar la copa del mundo y a la mandrilada aullando de puro dolor. Es bien. Aullen duro mandriles, aullen aunque no sea luna llena.

Auuuuuu!!!!!!


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Tomad maricones Jajajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Los negros son fisicos, pero no tecnicos.



Ronaldinho era albino


----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

*SALIMOS CAMPEONES !!!!!! ARGENTINA !!!!!*




















*AR-GEN-TINA..... AR-GEN-TINA..... AR-GEN-TINA....*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

ATPC


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)

Se acabó


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (18 Dic 2022)

Nunca he visto que paren un penalti tirado por el centro.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

ARGENTINA


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

Puto LLoris


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

La Virgen


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Merecido Argentina


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)

Se acabo los negros a la selva , los madriles al cagadero y Messi campeoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno, ganó Argensimia


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Boludoooooooos
Andad pashá


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

pues eso, la turra boluda is upon us...
benditos los que tengáis boludos cerca....


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Sácame a macron 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (18 Dic 2022)

LOS MORONEGROCS NO SABEN TIRAR PENALTIS


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (18 Dic 2022)

Qué puta vergüenza


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina, campeones, merecidos!


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Menvda pvta mierda de actituc y aptituc la francesa en los penales, como en el partido


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Bahhh muertos de hambre ganando sin gloria ni pena.



Rabia mandril aúlla duro.


----------



## CaraCortada (18 Dic 2022)

Jodete Macron, hijo de la gran puta


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

MUY MERECIDO.

Enhorabuena, ahora a disfrutar.


----------



## sensei_returns (18 Dic 2022)

Ala, pa casita los MORONEGROS y el MASÓN HIJO DE PUTA DE SU PRESI.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (18 Dic 2022)

Pues un gran partido, emocionante, con el juego puesto por Argentina y el fisico por Francia y al final, en los penaltis, el fisico no basta.

Felicidades para Argentina.


----------



## cebollo (18 Dic 2022)

En cuanto se fue del Barcelona, Messi empezó a ganar.


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> A los penaltis gana Argentina, aquí lo dejó escrito Chichimango. Ya puede espabilar Francia y arriesgar un poco más.



Queda feo citarse a uno mismo, pero es que esta película ya la vimos contra Holanda.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Tomad hijos de la gran puta franceses 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nico (18 Dic 2022)

No les puedo contar lo que es esto !!!!


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> pues eso, la turra boluda is upon us...
> benditos los que tengáis boludos cerca....



¿Cuando se calmarán?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)

Me he quedado sin ver a caraminga fallando también


----------



## Evangelion (18 Dic 2022)

Lloris ha podido parar los tres primeros y no ha estirado la mano en dos
Rarísimo sus manos


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2022)

Lloris pakete


----------



## Antiparticula (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno pues ahora vamos a incendiar Paris.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> El enano hormonado con su mundial.
> 
> Baya no me lo hexperava



tranqui mang, que cristiano todavia puede hacerse streamer y ganar un mundial del fifa


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Tomad maricones Jajajajaja
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Puta rata comunista vasca y prorrusa te reviento el cráneo como te coja hijo de puta malparido


----------



## Blackest (18 Dic 2022)

Aqui en Cataluña hay muchos boludos, ya escucho los pitidos de claxon de los boludos


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Diego va por ti 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

A comerla


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

ME$$IRABLES


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Pufffff los muertos hambre.

Nwo ganaba igual de todo modos pero ahora tenemos más leyendanegrismo y pelotudos escupiendo España con más fuerza. Enhorabuena a los comerabos de los muertos de hambre estaréis orgullosos.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (18 Dic 2022)

VAAAAAAMOOOOOOOOOSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

En qué equipo juega Messi?


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Mira, de lo malo, lo menos malo, aunque no lo tengo muy claro.


----------



## Mongolo471 (18 Dic 2022)

Pues nada, 4 años de inflación.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Éxito monumental de leo Messi dice el payaso del funcionario.


----------



## Evangelion (18 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Los negros son fisicos, pero no tecnicos.



Y sobre todo penosos en lo tactico


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina mereció ganar de largo


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Puto LLoris



Rabia duro auuuuu!!!!


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Puta rata comunista vasca y prorrusa te reviento el cráneo como te coja hijo de puta malparido



A chupar polla masona maricon 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaido (18 Dic 2022)

*ARGENTINA CAMPEON DEL MUNDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## FeiJiao (18 Dic 2022)

Los franceses son malos en penales, por eso cayeron ante Italia en 2006


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (18 Dic 2022)

Au revoir mbappe rata traidora


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (18 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Nunca he visto que paren un penalti tirado por el centro.



Casillas a Casquero (tras las patadas de Pepe)


----------



## Phoenician (18 Dic 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> A penales ganan los hambrentinos.



Os lo dije


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno, al menos Mbappé y el Kolo Muani se pueden ir con la conciencia tranquila. Sí han perdido, no ha sido precisamente por ellos.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Pero mañana la inflación al 120%


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> tranqui mang, que cristiano todavia puede hacerse streamer y ganar un mundial del fifa



Cristiano me la suda


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Lloris bastante malo, nunca le vi buen portero, es un Unai Simon, un portero ramplon que puede tener cada cierto tiempo un buen partido.


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Y eso a pesar del decidido y desenfadado apoyo de Macron


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Pues al fin Messi se consagró como el mejor de la historia... Según la teoría de algunos que decían que le faltaba un Mundial para serlo.


----------



## Th89 (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno, ver perder a los franceses nunca es mal plato... sobre todo por ese hijo de puta del follaviejas.

Lo duro será aguantar a los argentinos y a la culerada, pero es algo asumible.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Pues nada, enhorabuena a Argentina y a todos porque ha sido una grandísima final.

El pichichi creo que es para Moneypé.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Diego lo hizo, desde el cielo, dio la manita.


----------



## sensei_returns (18 Dic 2022)

Ala, pa casita los MORONEGROS y el MASÓN HIJO DE PUTA DE SU PRESI.


----------



## TNTcl (18 Dic 2022)

ME


Cui Bono dijo:


> MUY MERECIDO.
> 
> Enhorabuena, ahora a disfrutar.




MERECIDO.

Enhorabuena.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Dic 2022)

repentinitis en el cuerpo técnico boludo¿¿


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2022)

Si pero la Inflación al 90% ahí sigue


----------



## Focus in (18 Dic 2022)

yo prefiero que gane argentina y se joda el mason comunista de macron, y la moronegrada de francia. A mamarla macron y a mamarla plan kalergi


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

Meter tres goles en una final del mundial y perderla

A ver si al menos le dan el MVP a Ratapé y no al deforme asqueroso enano autista hijo de puta ladrón


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

Penaltina gana el mundial. Felicidades al moromierda del PSG y a FIFA.

Ps: Messi se va de Qatar lanzando 7 Penaltys


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Dic 2022)

como gosto de ver perder a los putos gabachos de mierda


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina campeona del mundo


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

La que ha tenido el negro en el ultimo segundo de la prorroga...


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

tenía que ser así, de preñaltis
el partido ha estado bonito


----------



## Hamtel (18 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Bueno, al menos Mbappé y el Kolo Muani se pueden ir con la conciencia tranquila. Sí han perdido, no ha sido precisamente por ellos.



Han sido los dos que han mantenido a Francia


----------



## Mas Pauer (18 Dic 2022)

Hemos ganau, la copa de Bilbau, el portero medio muerto y el balón pinchau!


----------



## Desencantado (18 Dic 2022)

Francia no se lo ha creído y Argentina si.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Sácame al maricon macron 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaido (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ME$$IRABLES



HIJO DE PVTAAAAAAAA

AGUANTE ARGENTINAAAA NUESTROS HERMANOOOOOOOS

@Vill-Vacunas @Edge2 HIJOS DE PVTAAAAAAA TRAIDORES A LA HISPANIDAAAAAAAAD


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Aqui en Cataluña hay muchos boludos, ya escucho los pitidos de claxon de los boludos



Estoy oyendo a unos en un edificio cercano, pero cuando me he dado un paseo esta mañana, me he cruzado con 20 personas vestidas con camisetas de Argentina (de Francia ninguno, el mutombo que busca chatarra, no debe haber podido conseguir su camiseta)


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Bueno, ver perder a los franceses nunca es mal plato... sobre todo por ese hijo de puta del follaviejas.
> 
> Lo duro será aguantar a los argentinos y a la culerada, pero es algo asumible.



Si, porque su rival es Brasil y a los brasileños les quedan 4 años bonitos.


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Acabo de ver una argentina enseñando las tetas en la TV en pleno Catar,.


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (18 Dic 2022)

Los negros no la saben meter..


----------



## Crancovia (18 Dic 2022)

Salieron campiones de la competensia!


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Meter tres goles en una final del mundial y perderla
> 
> A ver si al menos le dan el MVP a Ratapé y no al deforme asqueroso enano autista hijo de puta ladrón



Au au auuuuuu!!! Como aulla


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Dic 2022)

El mejor partido de la historia del fútbol


----------



## javso (18 Dic 2022)

No ha estado mal la final


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

4motion dijo:


> A chupar polla masona maricon
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



La estás chupando con fruición tu ahora mismo gilipollas.

Si te lo dicen abiertamente hasta ellos mismos.

Vaya puta escoria eres.









Simón Bolívar y la Masonería


Bolívar fue iniciado en la Francmasonería en Londres y ante El Ara de las Promesas, juró los sagrados principios de Libertad, Igualdad y Fraternidad




www.diariomasonico.com


----------



## Abrojo (18 Dic 2022)

A ver que alguien me diga cuando aparece el primer cuñao periodista que dice que el futbol le debia un mundial a Messi


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> HIJO DE PVTAAAAAAAA
> 
> AGUANTE ARGENTINAAAA NUESTROS HERMANOOOOOOOS
> 
> @Vill-Vacunas @Edge2 HIJOS DE PVTAAAAAAA TRAIDORES A LA HISPANIDAAAAAAAAD



¿Cuantas copas tenés?


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

Y ahora a tener que aguantar a Jorge D'Alessandro. Me pongo Gol TV mejor.


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Bueno, al menos Mbappé y el Kolo Muani se pueden ir con la conciencia tranquila. Sí han perdido, no ha sido precisamente por ellos.



El Kolo Muani ese ha fallado tres solo ante el portero, además en momentos clave del partido. El penalti lo ha tirado bien, pero sus fallos previos han condenado a Francia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

La FIFA haciendo planos cortos para que no se vea al portero argentino burlándose de los franceses, hace tiempo que n veía a un tipo tan antideportivo.

El mundial teledirigido a terminado.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (18 Dic 2022)

Esto cuenta como excusa para los moronegros de Francia para saqueos y destrozos?


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> En cuanto se fue del Barcelona, Messi empezó a ganar.



Demostrando de que va esto de las selecciones.

Pon un judío o un moro en tu vida.


----------



## Sr Julian (18 Dic 2022)

Por eso hay que tener más posesión. Si Francia hubiese tenido la posesió habría perido el partido pero ganado en pusesió y valors.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Donde está macron, mordiendo almohadas 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Granodepus (18 Dic 2022)

hay una argentina con las tetas afuera... corred insensatos y buscad la foto ya!!!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)

Ay, como definieron!


----------



## arriondas (18 Dic 2022)

Enrique Bunbury dijo:


> Los negros no la saben meter..



Los africanos y las tandas de penaltis... No se llevan bien.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Chocheini ha hundido a Francia


----------



## Mas Pauer (18 Dic 2022)

HALEGRÍA HALEGRÍA!!! Hoy es un buen día!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cobat (18 Dic 2022)

Muy buen partido, y se lo han merecido los dos. Y ahora....

Los argentinos a seguir remando para que se lo coma la inflación y los franceses con robos, disturbios y violaciones.

Enhorabuena a los dos


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Dic 2022)

Messi ya tiene nuevo balón de oro


----------



## LorbrinTitan (18 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y Argentina se lleva la final con más drama de la historia (anticipo)



Increíble final la verdad, todo tan así pasa pocas veces, han sufrido muchísimo como buenos argentinos pero la verdad que se lo merecían.

Y el país negrizado que se vaya a tomar por culo.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

El enano levantando la copa del mundo.

Pasara lo que pasara ganaba el jeque


----------



## Abrojo (18 Dic 2022)

Ha ganado un equipo decraices europeas, hispanohablante y catolico, os quejais de vicio


----------



## Adelaido (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> La estás chupando con fruición tu ahora mismo gilipollas.
> 
> Si te lo dicen abiertamente hasta ellos mismos.
> 
> ...



*FOLLANEGROS HIJOS DE PVTA

AGUANTE LA HISPANIDAD Y ARGENTINA CARAJOOOOO, EL CULO DEL MUNDOOOOO

GABACHOS Y NEGROS SUBHUMANOS HIJOS DE PVTAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Y dos penales para Francia así cierran el culo los envidiosos.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La FIFA haciendo planos cortos para que no se vea al portero argentino burlándose de los franceses, hace tiempo que n veía a un tipo tan antideportivo.
> 
> El mundial teledirigido a terminado.



¿En 2026 a quién le tocará?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Pues al fin Messi se consagró como el mejor de la historia... Según la teoría de algunos que decían que le faltaba un Mundial para serlo.



Pero si la enana hormonada se ha arrastrado medio mundial.

Jajajajaja


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

a los negros no sabe lanzar penales


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los africanos y las tandas de penaltis... No se llevan bien.



Se vió en el España - Marruecos lo mal que le fue a los de Luis Enrique


----------



## Sr Julian (18 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> tenía que ser así, de preñaltis
> el partido ha estado bonito



Buen final del mundial, al final hemos ganado los espectadores, los derechos de las mujeras y los maricones en Catar.


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Jajajaja el omiwachiwoki ni aparece le ha sentado mal el pollo de farlopa carabanchelera. Ahora a ver a Messi levantar la copa del mundo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Chocheini la ha liao parda


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> La estás chupando con fruición tu ahora mismo gilipollas.
> 
> Si te lo dicen abiertamente hasta ellos mismos.
> 
> ...



No, ahora está macron recibiendo enculadas de dos negros

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Meter tres goles en una final del mundial y perderla
> 
> A ver si al menos le dan el MVP a Ratapé y no al deforme asqueroso enano autista hijo de puta ladrón



A Mbbape por edad aún le quedan al menos 3 mundiales y, con esa selección tan potente, alguno caerá.

La verdad es que me alegro por Messi.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> *FOLLANEGROS HIJOS DE PVTA
> 
> AGUANTE LA HISPANIDAD Y ARGENTINA CARAJOOOOO, EL CULO DEL MUNDOOOOO
> 
> GABACHOS Y NEGROS SUBHUMANOS HIJOS DE PVTAAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Pero que hispanidad subnormal si esos odian a España.

Monguer que eres un monguer.


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Bueno, al menos Mbappé y el Kolo Muani se pueden ir con la conciencia tranquila. Sí han perdido, no ha sido precisamente por ellos.



El koala ese ha fallado dos goles de empujar.

Mbappe, lloris y poco más Francia en esta final.


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> La que ha tenido el negro en el ultimo segundo de la prorroga...



¿Cuál? Porque creo que Francia terminó con 10 jugadores de campo con esa característica.


----------



## Phoenician (18 Dic 2022)

4motion dijo:


> A chupar polla masona maricon
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



A seguir mamando polla anglo... Cómo llevan haciendo los últimos 200 años desde que eran el virreinato de la Plata.


----------



## Otrasvidas (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno, pues habiendo ganado quien tenía que ganar, toca hacer balance en lo básico.
Y me parece obvio que, tras el rosario de despropósitos y corruptelas que han jalonado este Mundial desde la propia designación de sedes, el gran acierto que veo es el de haber cambiado el campeonato de fecha.


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2022)

@Metamorfosis y @JAGGER 

Enhorabuena

Disfrutad que solo os va a durar 3 años y medio


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Chocheini MVP


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> *FOLLANEGROS HIJOS DE PVTA
> 
> AGUANTE LA HISPANIDAD Y ARGENTINA CARAJOOOOO, EL CULO DEL MUNDOOOOO
> 
> GABACHOS Y NEGROS SUBHUMANOS HIJOS DE PVTAAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Jajajaja mañana todos a pasar hambre, unos y otros. Que nunca se le hecha un partido a la inflación.


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Hay ya algún tatuaje de Messi levantando la copa?


----------



## Señor X (18 Dic 2022)

Al menos esta vez los penaltis dan justicia al partido.

Argentina muy bien hasta el minuto 70, que ahí se les acabó la gasolina. Francia tuvo dos y metió dos. Hasta el final apretaron mucho. En la prórroga los argentinos han sido nuevamente mejores. El partido, muy buena parte de él, se ha jugado cómo y cuando Argentina ha querido. Francia es un equipo NBA, muy buenos individualmente, jugador por jugador, muy superiores a los argentinos, pero como equipo, son una banda. No pagaría ni un euro por ver partidos de futbol de ese estilo.


----------



## theelf (18 Dic 2022)

RESUMEN:

1) campeones del mundo

2) los negros no saben tirar penales


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

4motion dijo:


> No, ahora está macron recibiendo enculadas de dos negros
> 
> Jajajaja
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



No se que hace macron pero es muy estúpido creer que han ganado los menos masones.

Eres estúpido.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

LO MEJOR ES VER LA POLLA DE MESSI EN EL CULO DE LOS MERENGONES Y DEL CHIRICIRCO 

JOJOJOJOJOJO


----------



## Crancovia (18 Dic 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Acabo de ver una argentina enseñando las tetas en la TV en pleno Catar,.



Foto o reporte


----------



## El Fenomeno (18 Dic 2022)

Los franceses tienen que verlo desde el lado bueno, esta noche no habra incidentes en las calles


----------



## Ancient Warrior (18 Dic 2022)

Burbuja acerto


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

El portero argentino ha ganado la final, más que acierto o fallo de los tiradores, ha sido acierto del portero argentino que ha marcado una clara diferencia con Lloris


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Recordad que si queréis que España gane un mundial de verdad y estáis frustrados lo podéis hacer con el videojuego FIFA 23 de ps5 que tengo a la venta por 35 euros


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> A seguir mamando polla anglo... Cómo llevan haciendo los últimos 200 años desde que eran el virreinato de la Plata.



Mamando polla anglo con petrodólares que han hundido a los franchutes con negrocs y los masones hambrentinos desde su independencia


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

MVP??


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Jajajaja mañana todos a pasar hambre, unos y otros. Que nunca se le hecha un partido a la inflación.



Puede pero ver al maricon de macron llorar no tiene precio.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

Se oyen petardos


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> LO MEJOR ES VER LA POLLA DE MESSI EN EL CULO DE LOS MERENGONES Y DEL CHIRICIRCO
> 
> JOJOJOJOJOJO



Anda y que le jodan a Sergio D'Alessandro.


----------



## Manoliko (18 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Se vió en el España - Marruecos lo mal que le fue a los de Luis Enrique



Efectivamente. La fortuna favorece a los audaces y las tandas de penaltis penalizan a los cobardes y a los débiles de mente. Y la España de progres amariconados, bien representada por el grupo seleccionado por LE, es débil y cobarde.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La FIFA haciendo planos cortos para que no se vea al portero argentino burlándose de los franceses, hace tiempo que n veía a un tipo tan antideportivo.
> 
> El mundial teledirigido a terminado.



El dibujos animados ese gitano es el clasico ejemplo de la escoria que son los leyendanegristas esos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Es la selección con menos apoyo popular de otros países que ha ganado un mundial


----------



## Ethan20 (18 Dic 2022)

Enhorabuena a los argentinos del foro. 

Han sido los mejores y el equipo con más cojones del campeonato


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> No se que hace macron pero es muy estúpido creer que han ganado los menos masones.
> 
> Eres estúpido.



Y tu subnormal, con Francia nunca, gilipollas 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Al menos esta vez los penaltis dan justicia al partido.
> 
> Argentina muy bien hasta el minuto 70, que ahí se les acabó la gasolina. Francia tuvo dos y metió dos. Hasta el final apretaron mucho. En la prórroga los argentinos han sido nuevamente mejores. El partido, muy buena parte de él, se ha jugado cómo y cuando Argentina ha querido. Francia es un equipo NBA, muy buenos individualmente, jugador por jugador, muy superiores a los argentinos, pero como equipo, son una banda. No pagaría ni un euro por ver partidos de futbol de ese estilo.



Qué decí, loco
Anda ya pashá, bobo

Ojala todas las finales fueran así.


----------



## AlterEgoYo (18 Dic 2022)

No sabía con quién ir pero al final me he decidido por el equipo europeo. Por un lado, jugaban los Martínez, Otamendi, Paredes. Montiel. Algunos italianos e incluso un escocés- Por el otro, jugadores de piel oscura y de apellidos inescribibles.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Bueno, al menos Mbappé y el Kolo Muani se pueden ir con la conciencia tranquila. Sí han perdido, no ha sido precisamente por ellos.



Empezó flojo, pero es lo más destacable de ese equipo. Me refiero a mbappw.


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2022)

Por lo menos perdió la Confederación Africana, perdió el Plan Kalergi, perdió el masonazo de Macron... Perdieron los hijos de puta que nos quieren sustituir por negr0s.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Recordad que si queréis que España gane un mundial de verdad y estáis frustrados lo podéis hacer con el videojuego FIFA 23 de ps5 que tengo a la venta por 35 euros



España tenia que tener 3 mundiales.

El de Italia 34 y korea 2002 nos lo robaron


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (18 Dic 2022)

Es un resultado nefasto para el pueblo argentino.
Y para España, ya que Argentina es el laboratorio de pruebas sociales de las cosas que luego se implantan en España.

Argentina es el mayor enemigo de España desde hace demasiado tiempo.


----------



## Sr Julian (18 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



Una foto de tu padre con messi.


----------



## Skylar (18 Dic 2022)

Felicidades a todos los argentinos y en particular a los burbujeros.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Y tu subnormal, con Francia nunca, gilipollas
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



A comer polla de leyendanegrista. No te entiendo muy bien que tienes muchas pollas en la boca.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (18 Dic 2022)

Al final ha pedido Senegal, bueno... es un mal menor teniendo en cuenta que ha ganado el sucnor pechito frío


----------



## Manero (18 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Camavinga se come al hormonas, Que opinas @Manero ?



Mi opinion??? *Gracias Chumino gracias!!!!*


----------



## Mas Pauer (18 Dic 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> No sabía con quién ir pero al final me he decidido por el equipo europeo. Por un lado, jugaban los Martínez, Otamendi, Paredes. Montiel. Algunos italianos e incluso un escocés- Por el otro, jugadores de piel oscura y de apellidos inescribibles.



Muy buena elección


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Los boludos no se quedan sin palabras nunca?
ni ganando ermondial se callan un segundo. 
Son insoportaplas


----------



## Th89 (18 Dic 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Puede pero ver al maricon de macron llorar no tiene precio.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Algunos no saben degustar un espectáculo único aunque lo tengan delante.

Pagaría por verle sufrir, lo gozaría mucho


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Es un resultado nefasto para el pueblo argentino.
> Y para España, ya que Argentina es el laboratorio de pruebas sociales de las cosas que luego se implantan en España.
> 
> Argentina es el mayor enemigo de España desde hace demasiado tiempo.



Francia no.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Por aquí no se escuchan petardos, es zona free de argentinos


----------



## TNTcl (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Pero que hispanidad subnormal si esos odian a España.
> 
> Monguer que eres un monguer.



No seas tonto, cojones.

Nadie puede decir eso... son nuestra familia, muestren una u otra cosa, eso lo llevan más adentro que cualquier deporte ni victoria...


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> A comer polla de leyendanegrista. No te entiendo muy bien que tienes muchas pollas en la boca.



Con ese puto nick que cojones vas a entender payaso.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

Os compadezco a los que trabajéis con argentinos. Se os debería pagar esta semana que viene a 10 € la hora.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2022)

Felicidades @Metamorfosis ameego


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Acabo de ver una argentina enseñando las tetas en la TV en pleno Catar,.



Eso hay que ponerlo aqui cuanto antes


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El portero argentino ha ganado la final, más que acierto o fallo de los tiradores, ha sido acierto del portero argentino que ha marcado una clara diferencia con Lloris



Si, chumino ha fallado por el portero. 

Y coman que falla siempre, tb.  

Esto es como lo de Sarabia tirando penalty. Una subnormalada de Luis Enrique y deschamps.


----------



## WEMBLEY (18 Dic 2022)

Me alegro, después de ver al vacunazi follaviejas en plan locaza no tenía dudas, con los argentinos


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Muahahahahahhaa

El hormonas...que desgracia para el fútbol.

El felipe II del fútbol.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>



ha sido morirse metadona y no ir seleccionado higuain y ganar un mOndial

¿casualidaC?


----------



## Glebadepus (18 Dic 2022)

más info de estas tetazas? 
Invoco un CSI extremo


----------



## WasP (18 Dic 2022)

Enhorabuena a Argentina, sufriendo hasta el final pero lo consiguieron, le echaron voluntad.


----------



## Elsexy (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina empezó bien pero Francia logró remontar, y al final los penaltis son una lotería en la que el portero le dio el mundial.
Aguantar estos próximos 4 años el ego de los argentinos va a ser peor que un gobierno de Sánchez


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Al final ha pedido Senegal, bueno... es un mal menor teniendo en cuenta que ha ganado el sucnor pechito frío



Vas a ver cómo levanta la copa del Mundo y aullar ? Auuuuuu!!!!


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Al final ha pedido Senegal, bueno... es un mal menor teniendo en cuenta que ha ganado el sucnor pechito frío




TENDRÁS LA POLLA DE MESSI EN TU CULO HASTA LA ETERNIDAD


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Mira FRAPPE como llora.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Aqui en Cataluña hay muchos boludos, ya escucho los pitidos de claxon de los boludos



QUE BONITO.

GRACIAS D10S !!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Sólo con FIFA 23 por 35 euros podréis ganar la final con España y Eric García realizando un hat trick en vuestras PlayStation 5.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El mejor partido de la historia del fútbol




Ni de coña. 

Hubo muchisimos mejores.

Sin ir mas lejos el 4 0 a los italianos en la Euro 2012


----------



## Raul83 (18 Dic 2022)

Los argentinos, a seguir siendo pobres.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Con ese puto nick que cojones vas a entender payaso.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



No sabes ni lo que dices, venga a comer pollas pa dentro polla de mierda leyendanegrista, masona y bolivariana pa dentro hijoputa.

Con los muertos de hambre como debe ser, seguro que eres rojo de mierda también.


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno me piro, no sin antes desearles la muerte a todos los putos sudacas, rojos y catalanes repulsivos.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Glebadepus dijo:


> más info de estas tetazas?
> Invoco un CSI extremo



Por menos se ha montado una guerra


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Dic 2022)

Gran partido y muy bien Argentina. Una final que vale por todo un mediocre mundial.

Enhorabuena a argentinos del foro.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Los franceses tienen que verlo desde el lado bueno, esta noche no habra incidentes en las calles



No te preocupes, disturbios va a haber sí o sí.


----------



## Raul83 (18 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> TENDRÁS LA POLLA DE MESSI EN TU CULO HASTA LA ETERNIDAD



No. Es fútbol, no la guerra.
Y tú morirás siendo español y perdiendo otra guerra civil.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> No sabes ni lo que dices, venga a comer pollas pa dentro polla de mierda leyendanegrista, masona y bolivariana pa dentro hijoputa.



No sabes ni lo que dices ESCORIA y cámbiate ese puto nick.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

Francia tiene buenos jugadores y uno excepcional pero no ha merecido ganar el mundial : rácanos, malos tácticamente, muy indolentes, y a veces demasiada suerte.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno y Cristiano el mejor de la historia no?

ajjajajajajaj


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (18 Dic 2022)

El portero argentino parecia que estaba emporrao


----------



## CaraCortada (18 Dic 2022)

Hoy no solo ha ganado el futbol de verdad, tb ha ganado el patriotismo porque no se puede negar que en eso los argentinos ganan por goleada a los globalistas gabachos. Cuanto ganan los jugadores de cada seleccion? A los argentinos supongo que les pagan en pesitos asi que podemos imaginar con lo que vale la moneda de un pais quebrado, y aún así lo dan todo y mas. Los negratas de Francia me pregunto cuanto sienten su país a pesar de que cobrarán 40 veces mas que los argentinos por ganar un mundial.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El mejor partido de la historia del fútbol



Fue un partido bastante aburrido, especialmente la segunda parte hasta los goles franceses, donde sí cogió mucho ritmo. Recordemos que Francia chutó por primera vez (y fuera) a los 70 minutos.

En esta misma copa hemos tenido partidos mucho más entretenidos, como el Inglaterra - Francia de cuartos.


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2022)

La cara de gilipollas que se les ha quedado a los franceses es universal jajaja


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Tiene que ser el mejoooooo del mundo por decreto y prohibido decir lo contrario.
> 
> Ya habéis visto al funcionario.




¿Soy yo o el único comentarista que decía cosas sobre Messi y Argentina y sus rollos preferentes era Casillas?.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (18 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Mi opinion??? *Gracias Chumino gracias!!!!*



Al final quitareis a Canaletas las telarañas... ah no que vuestro mesías se piro al psg por 4 duros más dejando a tu barsita arruinado... a pastar amego!!!

Y gracias chumino, por dejar sin mundial a la tortuga pesetera


----------



## WasP (18 Dic 2022)

No sé qué les pasa a los madridistas, con tal de ver mal a Messi preferirían que ganaran Soros y Rockefeller. Tanta bilis no es buena. A mi no me importaría que hubiera ganado Portugal con Cristiano, llegado el caso.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sólo con FIFA 23 por 35 euros podréis ganar la final con España y Eric García realizando un hat trick en vuestras PlayStation 5.



Si no viene un campeón del mondo en portada no me intedeza, avnque sea el último FIFA


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Si queréis revivir el mundial y ganarlo con Marruecos aún podéis!!!!
Sólo os costará 35 euros (lo mismo que dos copas) y podréis meter golazos con muhamad y juseimi en vuestras PlayStations 5, a vuestras disposición por MP.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Menudo subnormal el portero de Hambrentina, pero en lo suyo es muy bueno


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Soy yo o el único comentarista que decía cosas sobre Messi y Argentina y sus rollos preferentes era Casillas?.



Lo era lo era.

Creo que es el que ha dicho lo de Ronaldo.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> La cara de gilipollas que se les ha quedado a los franceses en universal jajaja



Ya he visto llorar a FRAPPE me falta su socio macron.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Si no viene un campeón del mondo en portada no me intedeza, avnque sea el último FIFA



No viene nadie en la portada, es el código del pack de consola más juego


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Bueno me piro, no sin antes desearles la muerte a todos los putos sudacas, rojos y catalanes repulsivos.



Espérate a ver a Leo levantar la copa para poder aullar como buen mandril ....auuuuuu!!!!

Bueno da igual lo vas a ver hasta en la sopa hijo de la gran puta vikingo.Jajajajajaja.


----------



## Blackest (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La FIFA haciendo planos cortos para que no se vea al portero argentino burlándose de los franceses, hace tiempo que n veía a un tipo tan antideportivo.
> 
> El mundial teledirigido a terminado.



¿Que hace?


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

España seguira teniendo un record por toda la eternidad.

En 2014 eramos campeones del mundo y de Europa de futbol y de baloncesto.

A ver quien tiene cojones de igualar eso.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> La cara de gilipollas que se les ha quedado a los franceses en universal jajaja



El problema es que a partir del segundo gol SE VEÍAN GANANDO. Tenían que haber controlado mejor la situación.


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El mejor partido de la historia del fútbol



Ridiculez máxima.

Los goles, caraminga de lateral, Lautaro y el otro paquete francés fallando como nenazas...

Messi y Mbappe. El resto han estado lamentables.


----------



## cebollo (18 Dic 2022)

No exagereis sobre los argentinos, van a presumir un poquito los próximos trescientos años y ni un día más.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sólo con FIFA 23 por 35 euros podréis ganar la final con España y Eric García realizando un hat trick en vuestras PlayStation 5.



ahahahaha eso no es nada, con el civilization otros podran construir un pais prospero aunque solo sea por una vez en la historia 

electronic arts, haz tus sueños realidaC


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Para mi, la final, se resume, en que durante 80 minutos, que se dice pronto, los oscuros han hecho algo impropio, vergonzoso y lamentable.

Contentos tienen que estar los vecinos en sus casas, viendo la mierda de despliegue y prestaciones de los suyos hoy.

Ahí se les ha ido el mundial


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Dybala, que es un bluf , pero que es especialista en tirar penales y ha salido solo para tirar uno en la tanda... No ha fallado.

Nosotros hicimos lo mismo con Sarabia y falló.

Ni en eso tenemos suerte.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Espérate a ver a Leo levantar la copa para poder aullar como buen mandril ....auuuuuu!!!!
> 
> Bueno da igual lo vas a ver hasta en la sopa hijo de la gran puta vikingo.Jajajajajaja.



Quieres un FIFA 23 @ravenare conmigo es posible.


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Felicidades @Metamorfosis ameego



Tal y como fue el partido, el resultado fue justo.

Scaloni ganó en la pizarra, y hasta en penaltis se vió más preparación que en los franceses.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Los dos maricones juntos

Mira como lloran..

Jajajaja 


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Mi opinion??? *Gracias Chumino gracias!!!!*



¿Que bolvdo tiene el barsa? Si precisamente de lo que lo habeis llenado es Mamadús


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Hoy no solo ha ganado el futbol de verdad, tb ha ganado el patriotismo porque no se puede negar que en eso los argentinos ganan por goleada a los globalistas gabachos. Cuanto ganan los jugadores de cada seleccion? A los argentinos supongo que les pagan en pesitos asi que podemos imaginar con lo que vale la moneda de un pais quebrado, y aún así lo dan todo y mas. Los negratas de Francia me pregunto cuanto sienten su país a pesar de que cobrarán 40 veces mas que los argentinos por ganar un mundial.



Coño si Hambrentina es otro país colonizado por el globalismo. Diría más que Francia aunque no haya sido multiculturalizado.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> No. Es fútbol, no la guerra.
> Y tú morirás siendo español y perdiendo otra guerra civil.




TENDRÁS LA POLLA DE MESSI EN TU CULO HASTA LA ETERNIDAD


----------



## elbaranda (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya año horrible. Todos los hampones del foro de Sao Paulo han ganado las elecciones en Iberoamerica y ahora la selección peronista. Menos mal que está Burbuja para ahogar las penas


----------



## Raul83 (18 Dic 2022)

Ya puede Messi reunirse con el Pelusa en el más alla. Con tanta hormonación no durará mucho.


----------



## sinosuke (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno, a ver si ahora al menos tenemos nosotros algo de suerte y todos los sudacas que están aquí se vuelven a su argensimia natal....


Valdría la pena





































.


----------



## Desencantado (18 Dic 2022)

Salimos más fuertes! (E igual de pobres)


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya arcadas ver a los sudacas cipotecados saltando  pero en el otro lado tenemos a los full negros derroidos...

Así que bueno disfrutemos de la pureza blanca por muy gilipollas que sean nuestros sudacos pamperos


----------



## Risitas (18 Dic 2022)

Glebadepus dijo:


> más info de estas tetazas?
> Invoco un CSI extremo



No será la misma?


----------



## aldebariano (18 Dic 2022)

Diversity is what? Our weak


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Menudo personaje que es Macron.

No me extraña que en Europa estemos en el abismo con gente así. 

Lamiendo las babuchas del jeque. Francia, antaño lugar de cruzados y cristiandad hoy simples lamebotas de musulmanes


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Francia tiene buenos jugadores y uno excepcional pero no ha merecido ganar el mundial : rácanos, malos tácticamente, muy indolentes, y a veces demasiada suerte.



No lo ha merecido? Serás HIJO DE PUTA si a Argentina le han regalado 5 putos penaltis me cago en Dios HIJOPUTA


----------



## Mas Pauer (18 Dic 2022)

Ay dio mio que día mas jrande


Que alguien me pase el gif ese de un adaluz llorando en algún programa de la tele, por favor.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

*LEO MESSI MEJOR JUGADOR DE LA HISTORIA. 






*


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Bueno y Cristiano el mejor de la historia no?
> 
> ajjajajajajaj



Pues Lloris...joder, no para ni al autobús


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> La cara de gilipollas que se les ha quedado a los franceses en universal jajaja



Lo malo no es perder, es la cara que se te queda.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topollillo (18 Dic 2022)

Como odio a los argentinos, les tengo un odio extremo, de todos los panchos son a los que más odio.


----------



## Fauna iberica (18 Dic 2022)

jodanse gabachos.

Negratas de mierda, que asco en lo que ha quedado francia, eso no es una seleccion nacional, son el ejemplo de la decadencia y degeneracion de europa.

Me alegro que hayan perdido, a tomar por culo follanegros.


----------



## Granodepus (18 Dic 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Bueno, a ver si ahora al menos tenemos nosotros algo de suerte y todos los sudacas que están aquí se vuelven a su argensimia natal....
> 
> 
> Valdría la pena
> ...



yo trabaje varios años con la monja esa, haciendole de control en la radio... menudo esperpento de mujer


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2022)

Mbappe pasando olimpicamente de Macron


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Menudo personaje que es Macron.
> 
> No me extraña que en Europa estemos en el abismo con gente así.



Un hijo de puta es lo que es, en la plandemia lo demostro bien.

Que se cuelgue de la piramide.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Dic 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Diversity is what? Our weak



los argentinos se la han clavado en el fondo del orto a la escoria masona de guasinton post
me parto


----------



## Smurf (18 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Menudo personaje que es Macron.
> 
> No me extraña que en Europa estemos en el abismo con gente así.



Un actorcito tontito del NWO como nuestro guapito otro maricon follatravelos a sueldo de la morería NWO


----------



## sociedadponzi (18 Dic 2022)

MEO LESSI


----------



## manutartufo (18 Dic 2022)

El mundial cutre moruno lo ganan las ratas de Sudamérica.


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Al final quitareis a Canaletas las telarañas... ah no que vuestro mesías se piro al psg por 4 duros más dejando a tu barsita arruinado... a pastar amego!!!
> 
> Y gracias chumino, por dejar sin mundial a la tortuga pesetera



Messi el mejor jugador de la historia sufre perra


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La FIFA haciendo planos cortos para que no se vea al portero argentino burlándose de los franceses, hace tiempo que n veía a un tipo tan antideportivo.
> 
> El mundial teledirigido a terminado.



El portero argentino es más warro que la tacones, creo que como casi todos los jugadores argentinos. Tienen todo lo malo de los italianos del sur.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Lo era lo era.
> 
> Creo que es el que ha dicho lo de Ronaldo.




Aparte de eso, ha soltado otras. Como cuando le han hecho el penalti a Francia y dice "si han pitado ese partido del primer tiempo", que piten este también.
Ha hecho más de un comentario que dejaba entrever que estaba hasta los huevos de las lamidas de polla al Vomitín. 

Lo bueno de que se resuelva un partido así a penaltis, es que Vomitín no se lleva toda la gloria, sus compañeros han parado los goles y han metido goles. A él le han regalado el penalti que hacía falta en el primer tiempo. 
Los franceses han dado una tremenda sorpresa empezando a jugar en el minuto 80, si no es por ese penalti de Mbapé, que ha motivado a Francia, los franceses hubieran hecho un partido muy malo. 
Hasta casi el final del partido no han empezado a jugar.


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No les puedo contar lo que es esto !!!!



Enhorabuena burbujo argentino


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> No lo ha merecido? Serás HIJO DE PUTA si a Argentina le han regalado 5 putos penaltis me cago en Dios HIJOPUTA



Sacate la polla del culo y metete DOS , más preti, más gusto.

HIJO DE PUTA 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> *LEO MESSI MEJOR JUGADOR DE LA HISTORIA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, que no lo era?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Pues ya están los sudacas haciendo creyéndose superiores


----------



## Poseidón (18 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Menudo personaje que es Macron.
> 
> No me extraña que en Europa estemos en el abismo con gente así.



Que hizo que no me entere?


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> yo trabaje varios años con la monja esa, haciendole de control en la radio... menudo esperpento de mujer



Jajaja 

Cuéntenos alguna anécdota


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Me alegro por Di María (no madridista)


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Han venido los masones a decir que Hambrentina no es NWO

A ver si se cipotecan un poco más con el FMI los traidores del Virreinato


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quieres un FIFA 23 @ravenare conmigo es posible.



No tengo ps5 ahora solo quiero absorver energías aullantes de mandriles para un rito vudú que estoy haciendo para que me crezca otra vez el pelo. Ya noto las energías y aún no ha cogido la copa....aullad más fuerte mandriles necesito el alarido de tristeza de la selva negra. Auuuuuu!!!!!


----------



## Nico (18 Dic 2022)

épico como les gusta a los argentinos.
los festejos recién empiezan.


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Ha ganado el fútbol heterosexual.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ahahahaha eso no es nada, con el civilization otros podran construir un pais prospero aunque solo sea por una vez en la historia
> 
> electronic arts, haz tus sueños realidaC


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Como odio a los argentinos, les tengo un odio extremo, de todos los panchos son a los que más odio.



Son más blancos que la puta Francia


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

On a gagnéeeeeeee


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Que hizo que no me entere?



Animando a Mbape como si fuera el presidente del PSG.

Está claro que lo de este muchacho es asunto de estado entre Francia y Qatar


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

A partir de ahora el hilo va a ir de economía


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El portero argentino es más warro que la tacones, creo que como casi todos los jugadores argentinos. Tienen todo lo malo de los italianos del sur.



Perfecto para competir

A los italianos del sur no les fue nada mal en USA con otro tipo de juegos. ..


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Ah, que no lo era?



Según la central lechera, el chiricirco, los restrasados mentales merengones de este foro no, ale ya tienen la polla de messi hasta el dia que se mueran bien metida en el culo.


----------



## elbaranda (18 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Fue un partido bastante aburrido, especialmente la segunda parte hasta los goles franceses, donde sí cogió mucho ritmo. Recordemos que Francia chutó por primera vez (y fuera) a los 70 minutos.
> 
> En esta misma copa hemos tenido partidos mucho más entretenidos, como el Inglaterra - Francia de cuartos.



Se tiende mucho a sobrevalorar los cuartos, semis y finales de mundiales por los nervios, tensión, etc
Con un empate vas a la prórroga y todo eso multiplicado por dos


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Aparte de eso, ha soltado otras. Como cuando le han hecho el penalti a Francia y dice "si han pitado ese partido del primer tiempo", que piten este también.
> Ha hecho más de un comentario que dejaba entrever que estaba hasta los huevos de las lamidas de polla al Vomitín.
> 
> Lo bueno de que se resuelva un partido así a penaltis, es que Vomitín no se lleva toda la gloria, sus compañeros han parado los goles y han metido goles. A él le han regalado el penalti que hacía falta en el primer tiempo.
> ...



Ha sido extraño diría yo, han empezado a correr en el minuto 77.

Efectivamente podría haber sido peor, que es lo que buscaban los organizadores, que ganará Hambrentina con gol de Messi. La verdad que esto se venía venir.


----------



## LorbrinTitan (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Pufffff los muertos hambre.
> 
> Nwo ganaba igual de todo modos pero ahora tenemos más leyendanegrismo y pelotudos escupiendo España con más fuerza. Enhorabuena a los comerabos de los muertos de hambre estaréis orgullosos.



Actualízate al presente anda, que la realidad es que Europa está siendo invadida y con menos seguridad y recursos por culpa de la mierda que representa Francia,
lo de las leyendas negras quedaron atrás y tienen poco peso, ahora mismo lo que nos afecta es lo que tenemos en las calles y tmb en nuestra falta de valores, ideología, identidad occidental que está siendo pisoteada.

Argentina casi que representa lo contrario a la NWO puta Francia, así que me alegro que no ganen ni con sus 20 mandingos invasores que se suponen que sirven para profesiones físicas como el fútbol, les quitas las piernas y la polla y ya no tienen nada, pues que se jodan por multiculturales de mierda.
Con mucha polla y mucha pierna no se hizo EVROPA, se hizo con CEREBRO y espíritu.

Así que, ARRIBA las capacidades y los valores occidentales!!
Y sí, manda cojones que los hambrentinos sean menos globalistas que la contaminada Francia.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Dejad a los argentinos que disfruten, todos tenemos derecho al menos a una alegría, y esta gente viven en un país bastante desastroso.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Han venido los masones a decir que Hambrentina no es NWO
> 
> A ver si se cipotecan un poco más con el FMI los traidores del Virreinato



no escape
only pazuzu


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Glebadepus dijo:


> más info de estas tetazas?
> Invoco un CSI extremo




Atreverse a enseñar las tetas en Qatar.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Animando a Mbape como si fuera el presidente del PSG.
> 
> Está claro que lo de este muchacho es asunto de estado entre Francia y Qatar



Dos maricones con pollas en el culo, ellos se entienden.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> On a gagnéeeeeeee
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296629
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296629
> ...



Sí, claro, a mayor gloria del fantoche ese enano.

Yo soy del Madriiiid del Madriiiid del Madriiiid!!!


----------



## Recio (18 Dic 2022)

escaloni la cagó sacando a di maria, no hubieran sufrido tanto, en todo caso felicitaciones a nuestros hermanos argentinos.
Y a los gabachos que nos volcaban los camiones que les den por culo


----------



## Raul83 (18 Dic 2022)

2422





ravenare dijo:


> Espérate a ver a Leo levantar la copa para poder aullar como buen mandril ....auuuuuu!!!!
> 
> Bueno da igual lo vas a ver hasta en la sopa hijo de la gran puta vikingo.Jajajajajaja.




Usando el fútbol para esparcir odio. Pero luego, en la vida real sois unos maricones que ponéis a vuestros bebés para que la poli no os pegue y queréis una independencia sin guerra, ajjajaja. Puta Cacaluña y puto Far$a.
Dentro de poco el enano hormonado la palmará, y se irá a que Maradona lo ahostie.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Perfecto para competir
> 
> A los italianos del sur no les fue nada mal en USA con otro tipo de juegos. ..



Si si, si una cosa no quita la otra.


----------



## Topollillo (18 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Son más blancos que la puta Francia



Me importa una puta mierda.


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Chuminemi, quien le manda chutar un penalty?, Jajajajjajajajajjaja es como si nosotros ponemos a Jorge Javier a darnos la copa chutando


----------



## Falnesatar (18 Dic 2022)

Guion bastante predecible por peliculero.

Buena película de JewWood, los Qataríes lo habrán gozado, tensión constante hasta el final con prórroga y penaltys, no podía ser mas perfecto para ellos.

Se nos acabó la ración de opio, de vuelta a la galera a remar y el hilo a olvidar.


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Joder que eran muchas finales perdidas por parte de Argentina. Tener ahora 3 mundiales es más merecido que tengan 3 los franceses


----------



## Nico (18 Dic 2022)

lástima que no tenían negros.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Ha sido extraño diría yo, han empezado a correr en el minuto 77.
> 
> Efectivamente podría haber sido peor, que es lo que buscaban los organizadores, que ganará Hambrentina con gol de Messi. La verdad que esto se venía venir.




Yo ya me esperaba un gol maradonian para terminar de darle gloria al satánico Goat, pero no, han tenido que ir a penaltis.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Bueno, a ver si ahora al menos tenemos nosotros algo de suerte y todos los sudacas que están aquí se vuelven a su argensimia natal....
> 
> 
> Valdría la pena
> ...



No creo aún vendrán más muertos de hambre de estos a decirnos cómo arreglar nuestro país cuando el suyo lo tienen como un vertedero.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

Lo mejor de todo ha sido ver a los hezpañordos deseando ver a hezpaña eliminada y que ganara el mundial Francia.

Son el risión de la especie humana.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Dejad a los argentinos que disfruten, todos tenemos derecho al menos a una alegría, y esta gente viven en un país bastante desastroso.



el 99 por ciento de la gente que iba con francia son madridistas por el tema de cristiano ronaldo-messi
cualquier español de bien siempre va a ir con cualquiera que juegue contra francia, independientemente de lo pesados que vayan a ser durante los proximos 500 años


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Me importa una puta mierda.



Pues a mí no . Los argentinos son nuestros hermanos Francia es África


----------



## sinosuke (18 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> yo trabaje varios años con la monja esa, haciendole de control en la radio... menudo esperpento de mujer




Cuéntenos alguna _hanésdocta_ con la susodicha por dios......seguro que es de risión



.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> A partir de ahora el hilo va a ir de economía



Sin quitarle la razón, estás victorias tienen un componente de pan y circo para el pueblo y en parte se agradece. Me explico.

Maradona en una entrevista dijo que después de lo de Malvinas la victoria del 86 era un bálsamo para el pueblo, ver cómo hay gente que se parte el pecho por ganar por el país, a pesar de tanta corrupción y muerte.

Es en el fondo una gilipollez para el hambriento o el pobre, si, pero a veces en España se echa de menos ese espíritu patriótico paco de pacotilla argentino.

Ellos al menos se llevan el mundial. Nosotros ni mundial y con inflación


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Imaginad que la final hubiera sido Argentina contra Inglaterra. Eso hubiera sido morbazo del bueno.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Chuminemi, quien le manda chutar un penalty?, Jajajajjajajajajjaja es como si nosotros ponemos a Jorge Javier a darnos la copa chutando



Chumino hizo lo que debía.

Joder a FRAPPE.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

Falnesatar dijo:


> Guion bastante predecible por peliculero.
> 
> Buena película de JewWood, los Qataríes lo habrán gozado, tensión constante hasta el final con prórroga y penaltys, no podía ser mas perfecto para ellos.
> 
> Se nos acabó la ración de opio, de vuelta a la galera a remar y el hilo a olvidar.



Está siendo demasiado cantoso, y hasta ahora solo hemos señalado esto tres foreros en el hilo. Lo mismo sucedió con el penalty de Busquets. El mundial de los maletines.


----------



## yimi (18 Dic 2022)

Viendo las entrevistas. Qué raro me suena que un adulto diga "mi papá", "mi mamá" en vez de "mi padre", "mi madre".


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Recio dijo:


> escaloni la cagó sacando a di maria, no hubieran sufrido tanto, en todo caso felicitaciones a nuestros hermanos argentinos.
> Y a los gabachos que nos volcaban los camiones que les den por culo



Y Subchamps quitando a los únicos aparte de Mbappé, que saben lo ue es un balón en un punto de pty, Griezmann y Giroud


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> On a gagnéeeeeeee
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296629
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296629
> ...



Qué haces el próximo finde? Si me subo a Andorra, te vienes a esquiar?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Dic 2022)

de la historia  

de la historia del farsa y con dudas : ronaldo , ronaldinho , cruyff , ...


----------



## AlterEgoYo (18 Dic 2022)

Algo que da mucho asco: los aficionados franceses son 99% blancos y 1% negros. Ningún moro, por cierto. ¿A quién enfocaba la tele? Al negro y mulato ocasional. Hasta en eso te venden la _multiculturalidad_.


----------



## Topollillo (18 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Pues a mí no . Los argentinos son nuestros hermanos Francia es África



hermanos esos italoargentinos, ¿eres masoka o qué?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Yo ya me esperaba un gol maradonian para terminar de darle gloria al satánico Goat, pero no, han tenido que ir a penaltis.



Se les ha jodido un poco el plan pero luego ha salido todo como planeado.

Mañana le meten 50% más de inflación a los muertos de hambre y diez rescates más con condiciones de mierda y fotito de blanqueamiento de la Kirchner y estos tragan con lo que sea.

El modelo de los progres españoles.


----------



## Pepe la rana (18 Dic 2022)

Sabiendo que no puerden perder los dos...

Me aegro que hayan ganado los boludos a los gabachos


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (18 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Messi el mejor jugador de la historia sufre perra



Corre a Canaletas a celebrarlo


----------



## Infierno Existencial (18 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Como odio a los argentinos, les tengo un odio extremo, de todos los panchos son a los que más odio.



Jodete bobo, anda pashaá!!!! Jajajajjajajajajajajaja


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

¿Qué hace Macron en el campo como si fuera un jugador? Qué ganas de protagonismo más ridículas tiene ese hombre…


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Lo mejor de todo ha sido ver a los hezpañordos deseando ver a hezpaña eliminada y que ganara el mundial Francia.
> 
> Son el risión de la especie humana.



españa no ha jugado el mundial
era un grupo de menas entrenados por un cacalán de gijon
disfrutar viendo como pierden es lo normal

ahora lo de querer que gane francia de normal no tiene nada


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Aqui estamos debatiendo del prtido y tal.

Pero relativicemos eh, mañana es Lunes, y la botella de aceite de girsol, a casi 3€.

Entretenimiento?, Si, pero hasta ahi, lo demás me la pela.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

A chuparla eternamente hezpañordos


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

Nico dijo:


> lástima que no tenían negros.



Hombre, yo prefiero a los negros decentes franceses, como Chumino o Caraminga, que a la mayoría de delincuentes de la selección Argentina, que no saben ni ganar.


----------



## Topollillo (18 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Jodete bobo, anda pashaá!!!! Jajajajjajajajajajajaja



Seras un indio de mierda, pobre y feo hasta que te mueras.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Recordad que si queréis que España gane un mundial de verdad y estáis frustrados lo podéis hacer con el videojuego FIFA 23 de ps5 que tengo a la venta por 35 euros



Cabron


----------



## elbaranda (18 Dic 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> jodanse gabachos.
> 
> Negratas de mierda, que asco en lo que ha quedado francia, eso no es una seleccion nacional, son el ejemplo de la decadencia y degeneracion de europa.
> 
> Me alegro que hayan perdido, a tomar por culo follanegros.



Si fuera eso ... pero ni si quiera se puede sacar un lado positivo

El problema es que el balance de la Francia africana es bastante bueno con 2 mundiales, 4 finales y una euro


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Qué haces el próximo finde? Si me subo a Andorra, te vienes a esquiar?



Estaré en candanchu.


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y dos penales para Francia así cierran el culo los envidiosos.




los ladrones argentinos habeis ganado el mundial amañado por los jeques organizadores dicho por ellos mismos 

sí , una envidia no poder ser como vosotros los argentinos : corruptos , timadores , ladrones , bocazas , vendehumos , ....

¿verdad judio?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Dic 2022)

Qué chupacamara el Sarkozy. Y qué chupapollas de negros.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Ojo al Kuñ Agüero no le dé una repentinitis


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

El jeque o algunas de sus putas, han escrito un buen guión.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

LorbrinTitan dijo:


> Actualízate al presente anda, que la realidad es que Europa está siendo invadida y con menos seguridad y recursos por culpa de la mierda que representa Francia,
> lo de las leyendas negras quedaron atrás y tienen poco peso, ahora mismo lo que nos afecta es lo que tenemos en las calles y tmb en nuestra falta de valores, ideología, identidad occidental que está siendo pisoteada.
> 
> Argentina casi que representa lo contrario a la NWO puta Francia, así que me alegro que no ganen ni con sus 20 mandingos invasores que se suponen que sirven para profesiones físicas como el fútbol, les quitas las piernas y la polla y ya no tienen nada, pues que se jodan por multiculturales de mierda.
> ...



"Argentina representa lo contrario al NWO"


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Pues a mí no . Los argentinos son nuestros hermanos Francia es África



Los hermanos no te escupen, hablan mal de ti, vienen a tu habitación, te dicen cómo tienes que ponerla, te dicen que es una puta mierda, te cogen tus cosas...


Hermanos los cojones.


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

Para celebrar la victoria de Argentina y aprovechar su estado de alegría inconsciente es buen momento para negociar con ellos el retorno de Echenique.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Recio dijo:


> escaloni la cagó sacando a di maria, no hubieran sufrido tanto, en todo caso felicitaciones a nuestros hermanos argentinos.
> Y a los gabachos que nos volcaban los camiones que les den por culo



Di María ha sido de lo mejor del partido, no se que coño habrás visto tú.


----------



## WasP (18 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



No se le llama Roncerdo por nada


----------



## brickworld (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Se les ha jodido un poco el plan pero luego ha salido todo como planeado.
> 
> Mañana le meten 50% más de inflación a los muertos de hambre y diez rescates más con condiciones de mierda y fotito de blanqueamiento de la Kirchner y estos tragan con lo que sea.
> 
> El modelo de los progres españoles.



Es que eso es lo peor los muertos de hambre contentitos por su messi y su puta madre mientras la rojada les taladra el culo con su gestión de mierda 

Pero que importa campeones del mundo oeoeoeoeoeoe

Que drama tener que ir con esos gilipollas por no apoyar a la negrada francesa joder... Vaya futuro de mierda nos espera


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> "Argentina representa lo contrario al NWO"



Como puede alguien afirmar categóricamente eso.

Es delirante.


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Un momento
¿Ese que lloraba era Macron?


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Si si, si una cosa no quita la otra.



Deberíamos (los españoles) estar orgulloso de esos italianos del sur. Fue parte del imperio durante bastante tiempo

Son lo más parecido a lo más chungo de nosotros. La mafia proviene de una organización española, la garduña.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Los hermanos no te escupen, hablan mal de ti, vienen a tu habitación, te dicen cómo tienes que ponerla, te dicen que es una puta mierda, te cogen tus cosas...
> 
> 
> Hermanos los cojones.



Los franceses son hermanos de sangre.

Hijo de puta.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> El jeque o algunas de sus putas, han escrito un buen guión.



Ha sido descarado. Me recuerda a las típicas pelis en las que el deportista empieza perdiendo, y remonta en el último minuto. No han podido ser más predecibles.

El de España de 2010 también cantó un rato.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Un momento
> ¿Ese que lloraba era Macron?



Jajajajaja.

Muerde almohadas

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Se lo han currado los jeques


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Dic 2022)

sí : su carrera agachando la cabeza en la champions durante años cuando le tocaba jugar contra los grandes recibiendo goleadas


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Los hermanos no te escupen, hablan mal de ti, vienen a tu habitación, te dicen cómo tienes que ponerla, te dicen que es una puta mierda, te cogen tus cosas...
> 
> 
> Hermanos los cojones.



Los argentinos no son nuestros hermanos, pero tampoco nuestro enemigo como son los franchutes.


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2022)

Ahora empieza el partido de verdad... arde París.


----------



## FeiJiao (18 Dic 2022)

Ha sido campeon un equipo sin negros.. Patada a los cojones al NWO. Como el triplete Euro-Mundial-Euro de España hace una decada. 
Enhorabuena argentos!!


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Corre a Canaletas a celebrarlo



Estos subnormales teniendo la majestuosa estatua con pedestal de colon al final del paseo se van a una puta farola con una fuentecilla de pueblo.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Ha sido descarado. Me recuerda a las típicas pelis en las que el deportista empieza perdiendo, y remontan en el último minuto. No han podido ser más predecibles.
> 
> El de España de 2010 también cantó un rato.



El de España fue otro robo. Infantino estará escribiendo el guión para 2026, Estados Unidos revelación y campeón Brasil o Inglaterra.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Deberíamos (los españoles) estar orgulloso de esos italianos del sur. Fue parte del imperio durante bastante tiempo
> 
> Son lo más parecido a lo más chungo de nosotros. La mafia proviene de una organización española, la garduña.



Quieres decir que encima les dejamos nuestras malas costumbres?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Ha sido campeon un equipo sin negros.. Patada a los cojones al NWO. Como el triplete Euro-Mundial-Euro de España hace una decada.
> Enhorabuena argentos!!



Si patada al nwo si...


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Ha sido campeon un equipo sin negros.. Patada a los cojones al NWO. Como el triplete Euro-Mundial-Euro de España hace una decada.
> Enhorabuena argentos!!



Ni un puto negro.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Derroition Man (18 Dic 2022)

Creo que el NWO va a negrizar Argentina llenando trasatlánticos en Haití.


----------



## WasP (18 Dic 2022)

Si Francia hubiera jugado con Benzema y Mbappé casi seguro habría ganado. Perder a Benzemá le ha hecho mucho daño.


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> Si fuera eso ... pero ni si quiera se puede sacar un lado positivo
> 
> El problema es que el balance de la Francia africana es bastante bueno con 2 mundiales, 4 finales y una euro



Y candidatas al triunfo en prácticamente todos los torneos en los que participa.

Hay que tener en cuenta que se su centro de campo habitual no ha jugado por lesión ni Pogba ni Kante. Y tampoco han podido contar con el actual balón de oro. Y aún así favoritos, finalistas y han perdido por penales.

Qué otra selección se puede permitir esas bajas tan sensibles y seguir siendo de los favoritos para el torneo?


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Ahora empieza el partido de verdad... arde París.



¿Hay ya hilo sonre los disturbios?


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Derroition Man dijo:


> Creo que el NWO va a negrizar Argentina llenando trasatlánticos en Haití.



De momento están robando el agua.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Ahora empieza el partido de verdad... arde París.



A ver si es verdad


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Estas mujeres no están cosificadas???
A ver qué dicen las charos


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Se les ha jodido un poco el plan pero luego ha salido todo como planeado.
> 
> Mañana le meten 50% más de inflación a los muertos de hambre y diez rescates más con condiciones de mierda y fotito de blanqueamiento de la Kirchner y estos tragan con lo que sea.
> 
> El modelo de los progres españoles.




Como hicieron en España. El día que ganó España el mundial, el presidente del gobierno estaba en tierras europeas del norte pidiendo un rescate para España sin que los borregos supieran la que se les venía encima. 

Aquel mundial del 2010, por mucho que lo ganara España, fue un mundial regalado para que España no perdiera la moral ni les diera por pensar. Aunque fueron los tiempos de una selección española buena, todo estuvo muy amañado en mi opinión. Jamás olvidaré la agresividad con la que jugaron los holandeses: instrucciones de dejarse ganar, estaban con rabia, todo estaba programado para que ganara España. 
Mundial masónico absoluto con aquella pelota Jabulani, dedicada al dios Ajabulón. 


A los argentinos les van a meter una hostia económica o plan jodido. Ahora no se van a dar cuenta porque estarán festejando, pero suele pasar con los mundiales del entretenimiento. 
En el 98 con Francia campeona, y en meses tuvieron la mayor invasión de moros de su historia. A Italia le pasó lo mismo en el 2004 y con la Eurocopa del 2021. Esto es pan y circo, y el pueblo no se entera de sus planes ocultos. Cuando hacen un evento masivo a favor de un país, sea deporte o entretenimiento, ese país recibe el palazo, es el precio que se paga por dejarles ganar. 

Pronto nos enteraremos de algo que les pase a los argentinos, Dios no lo quiera.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Ha sido descarado. Me recuerda a las típicas pelis en las que el deportista empieza perdiendo, y remonta en el último minuto. No han podido ser más predecibles.
> 
> El de España de 2010 también cantó un rato.



de ESO NADA ,,casi nos hicieron un algandur con el arbitro guatemalteico ese


----------



## Falnesatar (18 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Está siendo demasiado cantoso, y hasta ahora solo hemos señalado esto tres foreros en el hilo. Lo mismo sucedió con el penalty de Busquets. El mundial de los maletines.



Son muchas cosas como el simbolismo de que Marruecos elimine a sus dos vecinos ibéricos, uno detrás del otro.

Ya tendrán tiempo para encumbrar a otro substituto, como es Mbappé, la final es hasta simbólica en este aspecto, ahora le tocaba recibir su premio y cierre de ciclo a The Goat, Messi.

En Argentina tendrán al rebaño mas tranquilito durante un tiempo mientras lo esquilman y en Europa han promovido las disputas raciales.

No dan puntada sin hilo, lo que cuesta de comprender es como manipulan realmente los resultados, no solo a partir de decisiones arbitrales, si no como reciben este tipo de órdenes los jugadores y entrenadores.


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Sale el.moro Jefe y detrás su empleado francés


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> El de España fue otro robo. Infantino estará escribiendo el guión para 2026, Estados Unidos revelación y campeón Brasil o Inglaterra.



Yo creo que en un primer momento se lo iban a adjudicar a Marruecos, pero eso hubiera hecho saltar las alarmas de los organismos Internacionales y unos cuantos hubieran terminado chupando trena. Han cambiado a última hora, pero el mundial estaba proyectado para Marruecos.


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Si Francia hubiera jugado con Benzema y Mbappé casi seguro habría ganado. Perder a Benzemá le ha hecho mucho daño.



Benzemá, Nnunku, Kimpembe, Pogba, Kanté, Lucas, los del virus estando ya en competición...

Pero lo de hoy es bochornoso


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Deberíamos (los españoles) estar orgulloso de esos italianos del sur. Fue parte del imperio durante bastante tiempo
> 
> Son lo más parecido a lo más chungo de nosotros. La mafia proviene de una organización española, la garduña.



La mafia no proviene de ninguna organización española, precisamente surgió al arrebatar Garibaldi los reinos de Sicilia y Nápoles a España y despojar a los campesinos de sus tierras por el cambio de régimen y quedar ese vacío de poder que ocupó la mafia. No se qué tonterías leis por ahí.


----------



## LorbrinTitan (18 Dic 2022)

Y eso que Argentina cada vez tiene más mestizos, pero a la hora de la verdad los blancos son mejores por tener mejor cabeza, pasa en todos los países del mundo, hasta en el nuestro, a más blanco llegas más arriba, en este caso para Argentina hasta en el fútbol que es algo muy físico.
Y si no fíjate de cada país cómo es la élite en casi cualquier ámbito y cómo son los que están en las cárceles, es demasiado evidente.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Como hicieron en España. El día que ganó España el mundial, el presidente del gobierno estaba en tierras europeas del norte pidiendo un rescate para España sin que los borregos supieran la que se les venía encima.
> 
> Aquel mundial del 2010, por mucho que lo ganara España, fue un mundial regalado para que España no perdiera la moral ni les diera por pensar. Aunque fueron los tiempos de una selección española buena, todo estuvo muy amañado en mi opinión. Jamás olvidaré la agresividad con la que jugaron los holandeses: instrucciones de dejarse ganar, estaban con rabia, todo estaba programado para que ganara España.
> Mundial masónico absoluto con aquella pelota Jabulani, dedicada al dios Ajabulón.
> ...


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Macgón chupando cámara.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

The Washington Post ¿estara llorando la negra?


----------



## petro6 (18 Dic 2022)

Vamos a tragar Messi hasta la entrega del próximo Nivea de Oro.

PD En esta final estaban el 80% untados, incluido el Maricrón., la Gogó del Sena.
PD2 El penaltito de Lelo Missing que no falte que si no se pone a vomitar


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Ahora que han perdido la Copa, como le llamaremos, Micrón?


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Chiqui Tapia, campeón del mundo como jugador y como presidente de la Asociación de Fútbol Argentina

Only in Hambrienta


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Ahora que han perdido la Copa, como le llamaremos, Micrón?



Macron le maricon.


Ese es su nombre.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Lo que hace el dinero


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Ha sido extraño diría yo, han empezado a correr en el minuto 77.
> 
> Efectivamente podría haber sido peor, que es lo que buscaban los organizadores, que ganará Hambrentina con gol de Messi. La verdad que esto se venía venir.



Tranquilo cuando los moros y senegaleses controlen la España fascista ya veras que divertido


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

Ils peuvent la sucer et continuer à la sucer


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Como hicieron en España. El día que ganó España el mundial, el presidente del gobierno estaba en tierras europeas del norte pidiendo un rescate para España sin que los borregos supieran la que se les venía encima.
> 
> Aquel mundial del 2010, por mucho que lo ganara España, fue un mundial regalado para que España no perdiera la moral ni les diera por pensar. Aunque fueron los tiempos de una selección española buena, todo estuvo muy amañado en mi opinión. Jamás olvidaré la agresividad con la que jugaron los holandeses: instrucciones de dejarse ganar, estaban con rabia, todo estaba programado para que ganara España.
> Mundial masónico absoluto con aquella pelota Jabulani, dedicada al dios Ajabulón.
> ...



Concuerdo totalmente. El mundial es ya totalmente otro instrumento globalista y para ello se organiza.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Hoy Mbappe le toca morder almohada.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Lo que hace el dinero



Que se lo digan a los que tienen la impresora...


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Hostia, vaya cara la de Macron

Si esta medio llorando


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (18 Dic 2022)

La culpa de dechamps por no sacar a Benzema


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Tranquilo cuando los moros y senegaleses controlen la España fascista ya veras que divertido



Será culpa de tus amigos los guarros que meten a ilegales como diputados campeón.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Concuerdo totalmente. El mundial es ya totalmente otro instrumento globalista y para ello se organiza.



solo eres muy retrasado para pensar que nos regalaron el mundial 2010......


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> de ESO NADA ,,casi nos hicieron un algandur con el arbitro guatemalteico ese



Que sí, hombre, a dormir. Que le den menos épica para que sea menos notorio. Tenían que haber puesto al Iniesta a meter en el minuto 53'. Ahí, al menos, muchos nos tendríamos que callar.

@Furymundo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> solo eres muy retrasado para pensar que nos regalaron el mundial 2010......



No fue el mejor mundial de España, si piensas eso el retrasado eres tú. Pero a seguir creyendo en los reyes Magos globalistas comepollas.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Qué hace dibu jajaj


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Hostia, vaya cara la de Macron
> 
> Si esta medio llorando



Que llore que llore, cuanta gente estará llorando en Francia, a diario y ni ahora ni por el mundial, sino a diario y delante de un contenedor de basura buscando algo que comer


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Dic 2022)

Jojojo. El Dibu.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Ya hay que ser estúpido para hacer lo que ha hecho el Dibu.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Menudo negocio el del jeque


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Y como, premio para el jugador franquicia de Qatar. Mbape.


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Hostia, vaya cara la de Macron
> 
> Si esta medio llorando



NUTRICIÓN!


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Papelón de mbappe....


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> No fue el mejor mundial de España, si piensas eso el retrasado eres tú. Pero a seguir creyendo en los reyes Magos globalistas comepollas.



Lo curioso es que los adultos creen en más ingenuidades que los propios ninyos. Algunos de los últimos, sólo se han podido permitir creer en los reyes magos y hasta los seis años. Muchos mayores, se permiten creer en 84 basuras y hasta el día de su muerte.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Mpapel no quiere saber nada de maricron.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (18 Dic 2022)

¿Qué iba a decir yo…?

Ah sí




Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> han sacado a todos los blancos ..¿quién va a tirar los penaltis? en café con leche de mbappe…¿y quien más? ¿el portero? porque como lo tiré mamapinga van apañados


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ils peuvent la sucer et continuer à la sucer
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296643


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Cuando Messi tenga la copa FRAPPE colapsa.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Payaso, le dan un premio y el Memopé con casra patibularia.


----------



## TNTcl (18 Dic 2022)

En ROLAND GARROS, más....


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Falnesatar dijo:


> Son muchas cosas como el simbolismo de que Marruecos elimine a sus dos vecinos ibéricos, uno detrás del otro.
> 
> Ya tendrán tiempo para encumbrar a otro substituto, como es Mbappé, la final es hasta simbólica en este aspecto, ahora le tocaba recibir su premio y cierre de ciclo a The Goat, Messi.
> 
> ...




Que Marruecos eliminara a tres países europeos donde están muy bien afincados (hablo de Bélgica y España, no se cómo estará la moronegrada en Portugal), fue muy pero que muy cantoso. 
Encima le imina el país que más les odia, pero les tiene allí en masa, como lo es Francia. 

El tema de cómo los jugadores pueden "recibir órdenes" para que todo ocurra, pues para eso está el famoso control mental. 
Cuando el Real Madrid estuvo en Los Ángeles, que entonces estaba Ramos, y pasaron una temporada "concentrados en California" vinieron todos los jugadores haciendo gestos masónicos. 

Hoy Francia casi casi se desprograma en el minuto 80, cuando han empezado a jugar.


----------



## Phoenician (18 Dic 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Puede pero ver al maricon de macron llorar no tiene precio.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Yo quería que perdieran los dos. Pero siempre hay que quedarse con lo positivo.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Dic 2022)

Mira que os lo dije antes de que comenzaran todos estos a darle patadas a la pelota que estaba escrito en las estrellas y en los sobres de la FIFA que el mundial era para el pequeñajo autista por lo civil o por lo militar porque no se podía retirar de todo esto sin ganar uno y muchos me llamaron loco y retrasado mental.

Y es que vosotros sabreis muchísimo de esto de darle patadas a una pelota (que tampoco sabreis tanto porque por lo que he visto jamás atinais ninguno de vuestros pronósticos) pero yo soy perro viejo criado en la puta calle y aunque no se nada de furgol si lo se practicamente todo sobre los tejemanejes de esta puta vida.

Saludos.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

MVP del torneo: Los penaltis


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Mejor jugador la enana hormonada.

Y si creéis que no es justo fachaaaaaasss


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

MVP del campeonato, MESSI


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)

bueno Messi ya es mejor que Maradona.....


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Messi besando la copa, na


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Mira que os lo dije antes de que comenzaran todos estos a darle patadas a la pelota que estaba escrito en las estrellas y en los sobres de la FIFA que el mundial era para el pequeñajo autista por lo civil o por lo militar porque no se podía retirar de todo esto sin ganar uno y muchos me llamaron loco y retrasado mental.
> 
> Y es que vosotros sabreis muchísimo de esto de darle patadas a una pelota (que tampoco sabreis tanto porque por lo que he visto jamás atinais ninguno de vuestros pronósticos) pero yo soy perro viejo criado en la puta calle y aunque no se nada de furgol si lo se practicamente sobre los tejemanejes de esta puta vida.
> 
> Saludos.



En el foro se es mucho de insultar a quien dice verdades.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Se acerca el gran momento de Messi


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

El funcionario equivocando de nuevo Argentina y Francia.


----------



## Phoenician (18 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Efectivamente. La fortuna favorece a los audaces y las tandas de penaltis penalizan a los cobardes y a los débiles de mente. Y la España de progres amariconados, bien representada por el grupo seleccionado por LE, es débil y cobarde.



Igual que una Alemania amariconada y una Francia ennegrecida, progre y también amariconada.


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Messi el mejor de todas las épocas.
Gracias Bangladesh
Gracias Diego Armando Maradona


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Ha salido Ramos con el capote?


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Ha salido Ramos con el capote?



Jajajajaja.


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Anda que obligarle a Mbbape hacerse una foto con los ganadores posando con su trofeo. Manda huevos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Concuerdo totalmente. El mundial es ya totalmente otro instrumento globalista y para ello se organiza.




Los eventos deportivos masivos están controladísimos, sean mundiales, JJOO, etc. 
Y el fútbol es uno de los deportes más masónicos, por no decir el que más. Inventado en Inglaterra por cerebros de la logia. 

Yo no lo veo a menos que sea una Eurocopa o mundial con partidos donde jueguen dos países que estén formados por uno que me caiga muy mal y otro que me caiga muy bien. Es raro que vea fútbol, este mundial lo vi cuando quise que perdiera Marruecos contra Francia. 

Si os fijáis, se desatan muchas emociones, mucha angustia, nervios, etc. Alimento de arcontes.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Mira que os lo dije antes de que comenzaran todos estos a darle patadas a la pelota que estaba escrito en las estrellas y en los sobres de la FIFA que el mundial era para el pequeñajo autista por lo civil o por lo militar porque no se podía retirar de todo esto sin ganar uno y muchos me llamaron loco y retrasado mental.
> 
> Y es que vosotros sabreis muchísimo de esto de darle patadas a una pelota (que tampoco sabreis tanto porque por lo que he visto jamás atinais ninguno de vuestros pronósticos) pero yo soy perro viejo criado en la puta calle y aunque no se nada de furgol si lo se practicamente sobre los tejemanejes de esta puta vida.
> 
> Saludos.



Sigue chupando.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (18 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Seras un indio de mierda, pobre y feo hasta que te mueras.



JAJAJAJAJJA
QUE MIRÁS BOBO!! QUE MIRÁS?? JAJAJAJAJAJJAJAA


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Se va Mempapé y deja solo en la foto a los argentinos: Quita negro, white football matters!!


----------



## Antiparticula (18 Dic 2022)

El emir va muy elegante


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

No puedes perder en un negocio así


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Anda que obligarle a Mbbape hacerse una foto con los ganadores posando con su trofeo. Manda huevos.



Le viene bien para EL EGO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sergei Mamani (18 Dic 2022)

Historia muy peliculera la argentina de messi:


ultimo mundial de messi
renacer futbolístico después de 2-3 años reguleros
documentales en netflix preparando terreno
comienza el mundial con derrota frente a unos árabes en un mundial arabe
partido de vida o muerte frente a los mexicanos
penalcitos en toda la segunda fase
una final dramática bastante rara


weno pa que decir que el jeque tenia a su favorito


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## yimi (18 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Qué hace dibu jajaj



Finura, elegancia y saber estar. Ponerse el trofeo en el paquete como si fuese un polla delante de millones de espectadores.


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Efectivamente. La fortuna favorece a los audaces y las tandas de penaltis penalizan a los cobardes y a los débiles de mente. Y la España de progres amariconados, bien representada por el grupo seleccionado por LE, es débil y cobarde.



Exacto.


----------



## Topollillo (18 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJJA
> QUE MIRÁS BOBO!! QUE MIRÁS?? JAJAJAJAJAJJAJAA



Comeme los huevos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Que sí, hombre, a dormir. Que le den menos épica para que sea menos notorio. Tenían que haber puesto al Iniesta a meter en el minuto 53'. Ahí, al menos, muchos nos callaríamos.
> 
> @Furymundo



ah si y los penales no pitados ante suiza...las patadas continuas de los paraguayos y chilenos..,,la holanda que debio acabar con 7 en el campo ...


----------



## zapatitos (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> En el foro se es mucho de insultar a quien dice verdades.




Si es que estaba clarísimo que este mundial era para el messi ese fuera como fuera y no hacía falta saber de furgol para darse cuenta sino simplemente saber como funcionan las cosas en este mundo.

Pero bueno, son las costumbres del foro y yo por supuesto que las respeto, faltaría más  

Saludos.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Vuelve a salir a la palestra la gripe del camello.

Solo la pillan los negrocs por lo que se ve.


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>



Campeones del Mundo. No necesitan comer.


----------



## El Juani (18 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> @El Juani gif del puta de mbappe?



No he podido ver el partido. He estado el finde de guardia. Sigo de guardia


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Los eventos deportivos masivos están controladísimos, sean mundiales, JJOO, etc.
> Y el fútbol es uno de los deportes más masónicos, por no decir el que más. Inventado en Inglaterra por cerebros de la logia.
> 
> Yo no lo veo a menos que sea una Eurocopa o mundial con partidos donde jueguen dos países que estén formados por uno que me caiga muy mal y otro que me caiga muy bien. Es raro que vea fútbol, este mundial lo vi cuando quise que perdiera Marruecos contra Francia.
> ...



Así es siempre que que veo fútbol . Después me siento mal . Trasmite energías negativas y te deja vacío


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> bueno Messi ya es mejor que Maradona.....



Mejor que drogadona la hermana hormonada. Tiene sentido.


----------



## Blackest (18 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Qué hace dibu jajaj





Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Jojojo. El Dibu.
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk





NORDWAND dijo:


> Ya hay que ser estúpido para hacer lo que ha hecho el Dibu.



Vosotros decir "vaya lo que ha hecho el dibu" sin decir lo que ha hecho no vaya a ser que alguien se entere.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2022)

Que brasas el macron...


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No he podido ver el partido. He estado el finde de guardia. Sigo de guardia



Póntelo en diferido. Buenísima final


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Balón de Oro a Messi


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Qué tontorrones son los jugadores bujarrones. Tenculé va a necesitar morder mucha alnmohada hoy.


----------



## Granodepus (18 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Vosotros decir "vaya lo que ha hecho el dibu" sin decir lo que ha hecho no vaya a ser que alguien se entere.



se ha metido el guante como si fuera su pollon O_O


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Comeme los huevos.



El segundo GIF me produce daños psicológicos irreparables.


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> bueno Messi ya es mejor que Maradona.....



Para mi no

Si Maradona llega a jugar con el Milán de Sachi en vez de en un Napoles... o en el Inter de Klismann, Mathaus... se hubiera hinchado a ganar ligas y copas de Europa (como hizo Messi en el barsa de Xavi e Iniesta)

Y en los años 80, el.balon de oro solo se otorgaba a jugadores nacidos en EUROPA.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Messi el mejor de todas las épocas.
> Gracias Bangladesh
> Gracias Diego Armando Maradona




pechi missing año tras año "el mejor de todas las épocas" haciendo el ridículo recibiendo goleadas en europa ante los mejores















con mierdargentina simpre fue lo mismo hasta que ahora momentos antes de retirarse los jeques le han regalado el mundial amañado


----------



## TNTcl (18 Dic 2022)

FRANCIA juega con sus colonias y conquistas. 

INGLATERRA juega con sus colonias y conquistas.

HOLANDA juega con sus colonias y conquistas.

ITALIA juega con sus colonias y conquistas.

ALEMANIA juega con lo que le da la gana.

ESPAÑA juega CONTRA TODOS ( más contra los de dentro ).


----------



## WasP (18 Dic 2022)

Ojito a estos que la tienen tan dentro como Roncero


----------



## Faldo (18 Dic 2022)

Que sobon Macron


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Mira que os lo dije antes de que comenzaran todos estos a darle patadas a la pelota que estaba escrito en las estrellas y en los sobres de la FIFA que el mundial era para el pequeñajo autista por lo civil o por lo militar porque no se podía retirar de todo esto sin ganar uno y muchos me llamaron loco y retrasado mental.
> 
> Y es que vosotros sabreis muchísimo de esto de darle patadas a una pelota (que tampoco sabreis tanto porque por lo que he visto jamás atinais ninguno de vuestros pronósticos) pero yo soy perro viejo criado en la puta calle y aunque no se nada de furgol si lo se practicamente todo sobre los tejemanejes de esta puta vida.
> 
> Saludos.





El asunto es que se han pasado de frenada, no se puede ser tan indiscreto.


----------



## Antiparticula (18 Dic 2022)

¿era obligatorio que Macrón esté ahí de pasmarote?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

yimi dijo:


> Finura, elegancia y saber estar. Ponerse el trofeo en el paquete como si fuese un polla delante de millones de espectadores.



Cosas de gitanos muertos de hambre. Finura y clase...eejjjjjj que son nuejjjjjjjtro hermanoooo


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Balón de Oro a Messi



Pues lo va ganar ha sido el mejor jugador del mundial con 35 años


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Ha salido Ramos con el capote?



No esta en el asilo a los madriles nadie los quiere


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Así es siempre que que veo fútbol . Después me siento mal . Trasmite energías negativas y te deja vacío




Yo hasta el próximo mundial a menos que haya un partido así, de los interesantes donde jueguen dos naciones "enemigas", paso. El fútbol desata unas emociones nada buenas. 
Eso energéticamente es dar de comer a los arcontes. 

El otro día vi a unos flipados rezando en una iglesia levantada a Maradona en Argentina y flipé en colores. 

Y las que se lían por el fútbol.


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> pechi missing año tras año "el mejor de todas las épocas" haciendo el ridículo recibiendo goleadas en europa ante los mejores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aúlla duro mandril. Menudo pelazo me va a salir!!!! Auuuuuu!!!!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


>



me cago en todo lo que se menea, el de la foto de atrás es Casillas 
Está en todas partes, ese sí que es Dios y no el enano ... que me LOL


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿era obligatorio que Macrón esté ahí de pasmarote?



Si y que llore.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> bueno Messi ya es mejor que Maradona.....




     


años y años en europa así contra los mejores , recibiendo goleada tras goleada














con mierdargentina era lo mismo










y ahora que se retira , para disimular le regalan este mundial amañado por los propios jeques organizadores


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> FRANCIA juega con sus colonias y conquistas.
> 
> INGLATERRA juega con sus colonias y conquistas.
> 
> ...



Italia no. Las colonias de Italia fue...Libia unos añitos


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>




¿Se ha puesto la mano trofeo en los huevos? Se ha puesto la mano trofeo en los huevos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Vosotros decir "vaya lo que ha hecho el dibu" sin decir lo que ha hecho no vaya a ser que alguien se entere.



Se ha puesto el guante trofeo en la polla de forma soez.

Lo que hubiera hecho cualquiera, vamos.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> FRANCIA juega con sus colonias y conquistas.
> 
> INGLATERRA juega con sus colonias y conquistas.
> 
> ...



España no juega, matiza, se pasa el balón en linea de centrales el uno al otro


----------



## Granodepus (18 Dic 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Ojito a estos que la tienen tan dentro como Roncero



hostia puta son adorables


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Yo hasta el próximo mundial a menos que haya un partido así, de los interesantes donde jueguen dos naciones "enemigas", paso. El fútbol desata unas emociones nada buenas.
> Eso energéticamente es dar de comer a los arcontes.
> 
> El otro día vi a unos flipados rezando en una iglesia levantada a Maradona en Argentina y flipé en colores.
> ...



Pues si vas a Nápoles dejas de creer en la raza humana. Que se venere a un drogadicto marrullero como si fuera el hijo de Dios causa bastante confusión mínimo.


----------



## Pollepolle (18 Dic 2022)

Yo iba con Argentina!!


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> pechi missing año tras año "el mejor de todas las épocas" haciendo el ridículo recibiendo goleadas en europa ante los mejores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Junto con el Mpanao embajadores de Qatar


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Ya hay que ser estúpido para hacer lo que ha hecho el Dibu.



¿Qué ha hecho? No lo he visto


----------



## WasP (18 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y para disimular le regalan este mundial amañado por los propios jeques organizadores



Francia: 2 de los 3 goles marcados fueron penalti.

¿Quién intentó amañar realmente?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (18 Dic 2022)

Al guarrete de Mbappe le han dado el premio de lamepenes de oro:


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## yimi (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Cosas de gitanos muertos de hambre. Finura y clase...eejjjjjj que son nuejjjjjjjtro hermanoooo



Por lo visto no es la primera vez








Está loco: el gesto de Dibu Martínez con el trofeo de la Copa América


+ La palabra de Messi después de ganar la Copa América + Messi en Instagram: "Somos campeones la c... de su madre" + El tuit de Agüero después de salir campeón




bolavip.com


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

España tiene que importar blancos del Cono Sur.

Porque no se nacionalizó a Valverde?


----------



## FeiJiao (18 Dic 2022)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Y candidatas al triunfo en prácticamente todos los torneos en los que participa.
> 
> Hay que tener en cuenta que se su centro de campo habitual no ha jugado por lesión ni Pogba ni Kante. Y tampoco han podido contar con el actual balón de oro. Y aún así favoritos, finalistas y han perdido por penales.
> 
> Qué otra selección se puede permitir esas bajas tan sensibles y seguir siendo de los favoritos para el torneo?



O quiza fue por eso mismo que llegaron tan lejos. A Alemania, España e Italia les fue fatal cuando repitieron a muchos de sus campeones el proximo mundial


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)

Messi el mejor del mundo ni Mbappee ni ostias....


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Messi saludando a los jefes.

Misión cumplida


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Messi pasó de macron como de la mierda.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

_

_


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Le están vistiendo de moro??


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Les están vistiendo diciendole cómo van las mangas, como a un downie


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> hostia puta son adorables



Son como los suciatas hacen lo que les sale de los cojones.


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Dic 2022)

Infantino y el moro chupando cámara.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

De que han disfrazado a Messi?

Es un ritual satánico? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Derroition Man (18 Dic 2022)

Han vestido de torero al hormonín


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Le han puesto un satin a Messi ?

Demigrante

Ojala mi novia se hubiera puesto esa lencería


----------



## Desencantado (18 Dic 2022)

WAT? Messi disfrazado? No disimulan mucho, no.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> O quiza fue por eso mismo que llegaron tan lejos. A Alemania, España e Italia les fue fatal cuando repitieron a muchos de sus campeones el proximo mundial



España venia de hacer una eurocopa impresionante


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya pintas con la túnica esa...


----------



## LorbrinTitan (18 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> "Argentina representa lo contrario al NWO"





Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Como puede alguien afirmar categóricamente eso.
> 
> Es delirante.



Vamos a ver, en una comparativa entre Argentina y Francia, en este caso Argentina es mucho menos NWO y globalista que Africancia, a ver si usamos la neurona.
Aparte esto ha sido claramente un partido de blancos contra negros, exceptuando algunos.
Más claro agua, estáis enfrascados en chorradas que pasaron a la historia, 
y no veis lo que representa a ojos del mundo, que es lo importante, es el MENSAJE que se lleva el mundo, que tienen la visión que acabo de explicar:

NWO, multiculturismo, multirracialismo NO ha funcionado, is DOWN.
VS Un equipo de blancos en su mayoría, más homogeneidad comparativamente y con misma identidad y espíritu.
Y esto sin olvidar que es un deporte y algo físico donde los morenos no deberían sorprender, pero les falta identidad, espíritu, homogeneidad racial... Y NO se construye un país así, eso es lo importante.

El mundo no entiende de leyendas, ni siquiera nosotros, sólo cuatro trasnochados sin ojos a la realidad.


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

4motion dijo:


> De que han disfrazado a Messi?
> 
> Es un ritual satánico?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



El Lawrence de Arabia tratado con hormona


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



Esto no lo he visto...

Se ha puesto el trofeo a modo de rabo?

Esta gente no es muy lista


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> WAT? Messi disfrazado? No disimulan mucho, no.



Ritual satánico.

Jajajaja

Jajajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Pues si vas a Nápoles dejas de creer en la raza humana. Que se venere a un drogadicto marrullero como si fuera el hijo de Dios causa bastante confusión mínimo.





¿En Nápoles también veneran a Maradona como si fuera un dios?. 

Aún recuerdo las fotos de los hinchas brasileños cuando perdió Brasil contra Alemania en el 2014...en el mundial de Brasil, Alemania les cadcó 7-1, fue bestial, luego los alemanes ganaron a los argentinos en la final. Eran un esperpento los brasileños, esa gente no llora así ni por su miseria personal pero sí por el fútbol.


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Le han ascendio de grado en la logia??


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Fin del espectáculo

Ahora a montar una nueva narrativa


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (18 Dic 2022)

sensei_returns dijo:


> Ala, pa casita los MORONEGROS y el MASÓN HIJO DE PUTA DE SU PRESI.



Deben ser poco masones los argentinos colega.


Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Pero que hispanidad subnormal si esos odian a España.
> 
> Monguer que eres un monguer.



Esta gente vive en Narnia, debe ser la sociedad argentina poco sionista o el peronismo también tenía poco de sionismo.

Además como tu dices se cagan en España, tienen esa marrulleria y esa falta de clase cívica, más falsos que Judas.

Arrastran ese síndrome de soberbia pero a la vez de inferioridad equivalente a un puto chihuahua cuando ve a un perro más grande y quiere hacerse el importante ladrando para hacerse ver más imponente.

Critican a la masonería y luego no tienen ni puta idea de dónde está, ni pueden verla.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Joder la enana como un boxeador con transparencias jajajajjaja


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Le han ascendio de grado en la logia??



Parece que si.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Qatar y la FIFA demostrando que pueden corromper lo que quieran y que gane quien ellos quieran


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Dic 2022)

Messi con burka. Vaya cosa más indigna.


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Yo hasta el próximo mundial a menos que haya un partido así, de los interesantes donde jueguen dos naciones "enemigas", paso. El fútbol desata unas emociones nada buenas.
> Eso energéticamente es dar de comer a los arcontes.
> 
> El otro día vi a unos flipados rezando en una iglesia levantada a Maradona en Argentina y flipé en colores.
> ...



Así te deja agotado tras los fútbol . Chupan toda nuestra energía . Un bajón brutal que te deja exhausto y en estado depresivo


----------



## Recio (18 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Di María ha sido de lo mejor del partido, no se que coño habrás visto tú.



me he expresado mal, con la cagada me refería ha sacarlo del partido y sustituirlo por acuña


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2022)

Pero comparte la copa subnormal


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Esto no lo he visto...
> 
> Se ha puesto el trofeo a modo de rabo?
> 
> Esta gente no es muy lista



Le ves el rapado que tiene en un costadp de la cabeza, y ya te imaginas que vida ha tenido.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qatar y la FIFA demostrando que pueden corromper lo que quieran y que gane quien ellos quieran



Que se lo digan a Lula


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Messi con burka. Vaya cosa más indigna.



Es una túnica sagradac


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Le están vistiendo de moro??



De jedi.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Se les ha jodido un poco el plan pero luego ha salido todo como planeado.
> 
> Mañana le meten 50% más de inflación a los muertos de hambre y diez rescates más con condiciones de mierda y fotito de blanqueamiento de la Kirchner y estos tragan con lo que sea.
> 
> El modelo de los progres españoles.



@Furymundo les espera una buena a los Boludos. Van a favelizar Argentina. Lee estos mensajes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> No fue el mejor mundial de España, si piensas eso el retrasado eres tú. Pero a seguir creyendo en los reyes Magos globalistas comepollas.



primer partido no nos pitan 2 penales claros,gol de suiza en fuera de juego..
chile salio a dar hostias..
paraguay nos encasquetan un arbitro guatemalteco que casi nos hace un algandur...
y lo de holanda ahostias


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> pechi missing año tras año "el mejor de todas las épocas" haciendo el ridículo recibiendo goleadas en europa ante los mejores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No quiero ni pensar cómo te debe doler el culo. Jajaja. A mamarla, idiota.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

En el trato entraba vestir a Messi de moro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Las felaciones a Me$$i van a durar años


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296695



Que cojones lleva?, Si parece aquell rubia que ponia dos velas negras?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

LorbrinTitan dijo:


> Vamos a ver, en una comparativa entre Argentina y Francia, en este caso Argentina es mucho menos NWO y globalista que Africancia, a ver si usamos la neurona.
> Aparte esto ha sido claramente un partido de blancos contra negros, exceptuando algunos.
> Más claro agua, estáis enfrascados en chorradas que pasaron a la historia,
> y no veis lo que representa a ojos del mundo, que es lo importante, es el MENSAJE que se lleva el mundo, que tienen la visión que acabo de explicar:
> ...



Pero vamos a ver retrasado.

El FMI es el mecanismo de deuda para meter el globalismo en las patrias.

Repite conmigo anormal, cuanto lleva el FMI ejecutando rescates en hambrentina?

Que puta mierda tiene que ver qué Argentina lleve a 22 blancos a una competición?

Eso sin tener en cuenta que fue independizada a través de unos movimientos políticos y una persona masona y que desde entonces siguen un discurso antiespañol.

Es que de verdad que puta pereza de anormales.


----------



## ironpipo (18 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Messi con burka. Vaya cosa más indigna.



Qué no pare la performance. 
Vestir al "mejor" de la historia como uno de los suyos era parte del guión


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Como hicieron en España. El día que ganó España el mundial, el presidente del gobierno estaba en tierras europeas del norte pidiendo un rescate para España sin que los borregos supieran la que se les venía encima.
> 
> Aquel mundial del 2010, por mucho que lo ganara España, fue un mundial regalado para que España no perdiera la moral ni les diera por pensar. Aunque fueron los tiempos de una selección española buena, todo estuvo muy amañado en mi opinión. Jamás olvidaré la agresividad con la que jugaron los holandeses: instrucciones de dejarse ganar, estaban con rabia, todo estaba programado para que ganara España.
> Mundial masónico absoluto con aquella pelota Jabulani, dedicada al dios Ajabulón.
> ...



@Furymundo este es de lo más interesante. Lo que se cocinó detrás del velo del _'Iniestaaaaa de mi vida'._


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296695


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Las felaciones a Me$$i van a durar años



Décadas.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Así te deja agotado tras los fútbol . Chupan toda nuestra energía . Un bajón brutal que te deja exhausto y en estado depresivo




Si conocéis a gente muy muy futbolera, de los que no se pierden ni una y sufren por el fútbol, comprobad como parecen personas muy programadas y tienen el comportamiento de borregos. 
En España se ha visto estos días sobre el tema del apoyo incondicional a Marruecos, se dejaban llevar por la prensa, etc. 

No me extraña que sea el deporte control de masas. No verás algo igual en la natación, basket, o yo que se, incluso en el tenis, aunque con el rollo idolatría a Nadal casi se montan una programación mental parecida. En España casi consiguen hacer una "programación mental" con Alonso, y porque ponían a periodistas del fútbol a endiosado su figura. La F1 en España casi se convierte en fanáticos por el tema Alonso.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

Ha sido el mundial del RIDICULO de los hezapañordos merengones, desde desear que perdiera su selección hasta desear que ganara Francia a ver como Messi es el mejor de la HISTORIA.

Hoy no ceno jajajajajaja


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Chumineni?, Como tiras tu un penalty, alma de cántaro???.


Que grande eres Subchamps


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> FRANCIA juega con sus colonias y conquistas.
> 
> INGLATERRA juega con sus colonias y conquistas.
> 
> ...



joder, las colonias y conquistas de Italia deben ser los follarines espaguettis en Ibiza


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Menuda imagen Messi levantando la copa disfrazado de Doña Rogelia masónica grado 33. Los madridistas jodidos y como bien alguien dijo con la polla de la pulga metida hasta la eternidad. Inolvidable.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Dic 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Francia: 2 de los 3 goles marcados fueron penalti.
> 
> ¿Quién intentó amañar realmente?




los jeques organizadores del mundial diciendo públicamente que querían que messi gane el mundial

la cuenta oficial de la FIFA en twitter diciendo que quiere que messi gane el mundial

al menos 5 penaltis a favor de argentina a cada cual mas inventado : en 7 partidos del mundial 

los arbitros a favor de argentina

argentina empezó a jugar contra un equipo serio en la semifinal : todos los cruces anteriores preparados con equipos de risa 

tanto croacia como francia han trotado en el campo contra argentina , dando como mucho un 50% de su potencial.
curioso que por ejemplo en el anterior partido : croacia eliminó a brasil : ¿como es que contra argentina recibieron una paliza? 


¿Quién intentó amañar realmente?


----------



## SOY (18 Dic 2022)

Messi celebrando con una túnica negra. Parece el máximo sacerdote de una secta satánica.










.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (18 Dic 2022)

PenaLeo. PenaLeo. 5 penalty regalados


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Menuda imagen Messi levantando la copa disfrazado de Doña Rogelia masónica grado 33. Los madridistas jodidos y como bien alguien dijo con la polla de la pulga metida hasta la eternidad. Inolvidable.



A jugar los jueves.


----------



## Furymundo (18 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> @Furymundo este es de lo más interesante. Lo que se cocino detrás del velo del _'Iniestaaaaa de mi vida'._





Lux Mundi dijo:


> Como hicieron en España. El día que ganó España el mundial, el presidente del gobierno estaba en tierras europeas del norte pidiendo un rescate para España sin que los borregos supieran la que se les venía encima.
> 
> Aquel mundial del 2010, por mucho que lo ganara España, fue un mundial regalado para que España no perdiera la moral ni les diera por pensar. Aunque fueron los tiempos de una selección española buena, todo estuvo muy amañado en mi opinión. Jamás olvidaré la agresividad con la que jugaron los holandeses: instrucciones de dejarse ganar, estaban con rabia, todo estaba programado para que ganara España.
> Mundial masónico absoluto con aquella pelota Jabulani, dedicada al dios Ajabulón.
> ...



yo recuerdo ver el mundial de España
vi todos los partidos
fue increible
casi arte como jugaba España

pero es cierto que del futbol no te puedes fiar
pues mueve mucho dinero y
la posibilidad de que este amañado es de un 99%.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver retrasado.
> 
> El FMI es el mecanismo de deuda para meter el globalismo en las patrias.
> 
> ...



Bueno blancos por decirlo pero había unos cuantos tanos ahí.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296695




Simbolismo brutalisimo con la túnica negra. Ascendido en la logia. 

Aunque creo que the Goat no sabe ni por dónde le sopla el aire, ¿no es el padre el que maneja su carrera?. Porque a él no le veo como que no se de ni cuenta.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Las felaciones a Me$$i van a durar años



Ejjjjj que ejjjjjjj el mejooooo y si no estás de acuerdo eres un facha terrorista.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Los madridistas dolidos dicen.

Enhorabuena a Leo por su Mundial. El Madrid es mas grande que todo eso.

Hace años que el Madrid es mi club y selección.


----------



## Faldo (18 Dic 2022)

Joder Qatar, que meme de país.


----------



## Mongolo471 (18 Dic 2022)

Ahora nos damos cuenta que el negro del PSG estaba enfadado porque no le garantizaban ganar la final


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> @Furymundo este es de lo más interesante. Lo que se cocino detrás del velo del _'Iniestaaaaa de mi vida'._




Lo de España 2010 fue bestialmente simbólico.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (18 Dic 2022)

Bas00ra hasta el 80 y después br000talísimo, hacía tiempo que no disfrutaba tanto.


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

LorbrinTitan dijo:


> Vamos a ver, en una comparativa entre Argentina y Francia, en este caso Argentina es mucho menos NWO y globalista que Africancia, a ver si usamos la neurona.
> Aparte esto ha sido claramente un partido de blancos contra negros, exceptuando algunos.
> Más claro agua, estáis enfrascados en chorradas que pasaron a la historia,
> y no veis lo que representa a ojos del mundo, que es lo importante, es el MENSAJE que se lleva el mundo, que tienen la visión que acabo de explicar:
> ...



Que ha ganado el equipo de la estrella del emir de Qatar. Que no te enteras. 

Y que es Qatar? El puto globalismo y el puto jihadismo atentando en europa. 

Se va Messi de mercenario a París a mamar del emirato y a continuación le preparan un mundial. Y me cuentas que el mensaje es el del esfuerzo y el hombre blanco.   

Celebra el mundial de los sudacas, pero no me cuentes novelas progres.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Simbolismo brutalisimo con la túnica negra. Ascendido en la logia.
> 
> Aunque creo que the Goat no sabe ni por dónde le sopla el aire, ¿no es el padre el que maneja su carrera?. Porque a él no le veo como que no se de ni cuenta.



Ese es un retrasado de campeonato totalmente demostrado, no es que en el fútbol predominen los doctorados en física, pero es que lo de este es muy notorio.

Se ha hecho mil cambios en el jeto para cambiar esos rasgos pero las capacidades son las capacidades.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

El mundial de Videla comprado 

El del cocas regalado con gol con las manos 

Este regalado y con penaltys inventados. 

Argentina 3 mundiales robados.


----------



## Evangelion (18 Dic 2022)

De verdad que nadie ve raro lo que ha hecho Lloris en los dos primeros penaltis?
Si en el primero hasta parece apartar la mano?


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Messi celebrando con una túnica negra. Parece el máximo sacerdote de una secta satánica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He pensado lo mismo. Menuda celebración más simbólica, es que da escalofríos si te paras a pensar. Pero él no creo que sepa ni de qué va la cosa. Los que le manejan, sí.


----------



## TNTcl (18 Dic 2022)

El Papa se confiesa, verdad ?.


----------



## npintos (18 Dic 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Qué no pare la performance.
> Vestir al "mejor" de la historia como uno de los suyos era parte del guión



El poder siempre exije una "prueba de amor" cuando obsequia algo. Debe ser pública y humillante, para que no olvides a quien debes lo que tienes/eres.

De todas formas en Bolulandia aún no han aceptado que el 6-1 con Perú en el 78 tampoco fue glorioso, así que, para admitir la realidad de Qatar faltan algunas décadas, y muchos, muchos más préstamos del FMI.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Messi el mejor del mundo ni Mbappee ni ostias....


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> De verdad que nadie ve raro lo que ha hecho Lloris en los dos primeros penaltis?
> Si en el primero hasta parece apartar la mano?




Pensaba que yo solo había visto eso, nadie lo había comentado. En el primero ha hecho una cosa muy muy rara, esa mano...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> primer partido no nos pitan 2 penales claros,gol de suiza en fuera de juego..
> chile salio a dar hostias..
> paraguay nos encasquetan un arbitro guatemalteco que casi nos hace un algandur...
> y lo de holanda ahostias



Yo precisamente el de al gandul lo recuerdo como mucho mejor mundial.

De hecho está la leyenda de que los campeones siguientes fueron en orden los que perjudicaron a favor de Corea. Italia, España y Alemania.


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Dibu Martinez va a parar 3 penaltis






Esto no lo vi venir


----------



## GM:KL&33 (18 Dic 2022)

Un triunfo de la Hispanidad y de todos los expulsados de España por Hacienda.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> De verdad que nadie ve raro lo que ha hecho Lloris en los dos primeros penaltis?
> Si en el primero hasta parece apartar la mano?



El guión era ese.


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> De verdad que nadie ve raro lo que ha hecho Lloris en los dos primeros penaltis?
> Si en el primero hasta parece apartar la mano?



Es Busquets version portero


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> @barullo, cúrrate la encuesta, onvre, y botamos todos



¿Qué encuesta?


----------



## WasP (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Ejjjjj que ejjjjjjj el mejooooo y si no estás de acuerdo eres un facha terrorista.



Peor. Si no estás de acuerdo eres tan visionario como Roncero  







Mae mia que meme de hombre el Ronce xD


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296706


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> De verdad que nadie ve raro lo que ha hecho Lloris en los dos primeros penaltis?
> Si en el primero hasta parece apartar la mano?



De los 4 penaltis hay dos que no los ha querido parar. Literalmente ha levantado la mano para que pasara el balon


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

El mundial robado. A ver en 2026 quién es el afortunado, ¿Haaland?


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (18 Dic 2022)

Messi campeón de España, Francia, Europa, América y ahora del Mundo.



Derrotando a Francia, un combinado multiétnico e internacional. Anteriormente a Croacia, la subcampeona anterior y 3° este año. Y derrotó a Holanda, otro enemigo histórico de España.

Siendo decisivo contra Polonia, México, Australia, Holanda y Croacia. En la final, gol de penalty, gol en la prórroga y no falló en la tanda, participando en el 2-0, haciendo jugar a su equipo.

Unos registros increíbles a nivel estadístico.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> El guión era ese.



Se ve en como están repartidos los goles. En otras competiciones es normal que en los primeros quince minutos se meta un gol (y hasta dos), como en la Premier.

En cambio, cuando los goles decisorios se marcan en los últimos 10 minutos...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Los madridistas dolidos dicen.
> 
> Enhorabuena a Leo *por su Mundial*. El Madrid es mas grande que todo eso




literalmente

estaba amañado desde el comienzo para él


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> He pensado lo mismo. Menuda celebración más simbólica, es que da escalofríos si te paras a pensar. Pero él no creo que sepa ni de qué va la cosa. Los que le manejan, sí.


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Messi celebrando con una túnica negra. Parece el máximo sacerdote de una secta satánica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El de abajo es el cantante de los Ghost. Me gustó una canción, y ya.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296711



Ya no ganáis un mundial por de pronto hasta 2050 el hormonas se va y ya no jeques.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

¡Literalmente por los suelos!: la impensable reacción de Roncero con el empate de Mbappé


El periodista de AS vivió el empate de Mbappé en el plató de Universo Mundial y terminó por los suelos.




as.com


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Ese es un retrasado de campeonato totalmente demostrado, no es que en el fútbol predominen los doctorados en física, pero es que lo de este es muy notorio.
> 
> Se ha hecho mil cambios en el jeto para cambiar esos rasgos pero las capacidades son las capacidades.




Yo le veo un tipo de retraso o a lo mejor no es el termino adecuado, le veo limitado intelectualmente. Otros le manejan, él se deja manejar. Los futbolistas no hacen gala de ser la hostia usando el cerebro. 

Ya quedó claro con ese simbolismo de la cabra. A mi el fútbol y sus rivalidades me la soplan, es más, es un mundo que detesto. Que si Messi-Cristiano, rivalidades, pan y circo, energías a los arcontes...
Cuando vi lo de Messi Goat, en serio me preguntaba si no se estaba dando la gente cuenta del simbolismo satánico. Idolatrar a esta gente y con ese simbolismo es dar culto a una entidad chunga. 
Han habido argentinos subiendo a las redes sociales rituales para ganar, magia negra, era escalofriante que la gente se arrastre con ese tipo de comportamiento energético a ese punto. Por Dios, solo es fútbol. 

Fijaos en los tatuajes de los futbolistas, algunos dan escalofríos.


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Sin cortarse un pelo




Ha nacido un villano


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> El mundial de Videla comprado
> 
> El del cocas regalado con gol con las manos
> 
> ...


----------



## ironpipo (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Pensaba que yo solo había visto eso, nadie lo había comentado. En el primero ha hecho una cosa muy muy rara, esa mano...



El que tira Messi sobre todo 
Lo paro hasta yo no jodas. 
Me da que el saldo de la cuenta corriente de lloris va a aumentar en próximos días.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

El jeque es justo. Sabía que uno de sus cromos tenía ya un mundial.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Yo precisamente el de al gandul lo recuerdo como mucho mejor mundial.
> 
> De hecho está la leyenda de que los campeones siguientes fueron en orden los que perjudicaron a favor de Corea. Italia, España y Alemania.



la FIFA no quiera que ganasemos en 2010


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296715
> 
> 
> Sin cortarse un pelo
> ...



Pero quién no haya visto el robo o es gilipollas o negr


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> literalmente
> 
> estaba amañado desde el comienzo para él


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Messi campeón de España, Francia, Europa, América y ahora del Mundo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



con un penal regalado por partido


----------



## BGA (18 Dic 2022)

¡¡¡¡Enhorabuena ARGENTINA!!!!


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Ya no ganáis un mundial por de pronto hasta 2050 el hormonas se va y ya no jeques.



Soy un patriota español, voy con la Hispanidad, aunque ellos sean los hermanos golfos y pobres.


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296718



Este tio, que ni conocia de él, ha tenido que tener una vida bien jodida, porque podria ser portero si, pero en las 3000 viviendas.

Increible, ojo, que igual ha tenido vida jodida en casa, entonces tal, pero es ...limitado por llamarlo suave.


----------



## Visilleras (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno 
¿Cuando empiezan los disturbios en Francia?


----------



## Evangelion (18 Dic 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> El que tira Messi sobre todo
> Lo paro hasta yo no jodas.
> Me da que el saldo de la cuenta corriente de lloris va a aumentar en próximos días.



Y el segundo perfectamente lo podía parar con las piernas.


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Bueno
> ¿Cuando empiezan los disturbios en Francia?




Mañana los padres, dando vetún a loa crios mientras toman el colacao, para que no les pase nada en el recreo del cole


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Dic 2022)

BGA dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡Enhorabuena ARGENTINA!!!!




hombre ... el catolico que le chupa la polla al satanico y hereje bergoglio iba con argentina jajajajaj si es que eres eso : un cornudo


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Ya pueden hacer otra película NWO de cómo un enano hormonado llega a ser campeón del mundo

Tras Metadona necesitaban otro becerro de oro

Más circo para hambrentina


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


>



qué pena que ese día no cayera una nuke que arrasara todo en 50 km a la redonda. Yo habría fenecido también, pero sería el sacrificio burbujo para un mundo mejor


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

a ver cuando nos conceden el trofeo al equipo con mayor posesión, que ya me estoy impacientando y me tengo que ir a cagar


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296715
> 
> 
> Sin cortarse un pelo
> ...




Había que contentar al jeque...y todo ha sucedido para que el jeque esté contento. 

La remontada de Francia se debe a ese negro.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

2026, Equipos jodidos para que el hormonas gane el mundial. 

Holanda, Croacia, México y Francia. Lloris dejando que les marque los penaltys. 

Apuesto o bien por Holanda o por Francia.


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> El que tira Messi sobre todo
> Lo paro hasta yo no jodas.
> Me da que el saldo de la cuenta corriente de lloris va a aumentar en próximos días.






A Lloris se lo han explicado al final de la prorroga


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Pues lo va ganar ha sido el mejor jugador del mundial con 35 años



Normalmente este premio se lo dan al equipo que pierde,

así lleva siendo desde 1998.

Mbappé máximo goleador y mínimo al nivel de Messi.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296718




¿Veis una especie de "ahorcamiento" en esa foto?.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (18 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿era obligatorio que Macrón esté ahí de pasmarote?



por supuesto. su ansia de rabo negro en vestuario es legendaria.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Grande Coto!!



Y grande el de Gran Hermano al final.


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> a ver cuando nos conceden el trofeo al equipo con mayor posesión, que ya me estoy impacientando



Los campeones de hoy también tenian buena posesión, pero de algo que en el foro igual no me dejan decir jajajajajajajja


----------



## vegahermosa (18 Dic 2022)

pues fin de este mundial, que ha sido malo con avaricia incluyendo este partido 

se ha notado que los petrodolares han comprado este escenario, sin menoscabo del teson que han puesto los argentinos y su fe, justos merecedores hoy todo sea dicho, enhorabuena a sus seguidores el tercer mundial en la saca, ahí es nada, ya los quisiera yo para españa y mira que hemos tenido que esperar a una generacion extraordinaria y a una idea innovadora de luis aragones para que pudieramos recuperar la gloria de nuestros mejores dias en europa. 

me da pena que no sepamos competir por otro lado, nuestro mundial ha sido un fracaso absoluto y una gran decepcion despues de haber visto algun sintoma positivo de nuestra enfermedad del toque plano y sin profundidad que nos metio en vena del bosque, lopetegui y hasta luis enrique, tenia puestas esperanzas en luis enrique porque siempre fue un futbolista de caracter y eso que soy madridista, que podria decirse que en sus dias en activo me parecia un personaje hostil.

nos va a costar muchas decadas volver a ver un mundial, aunque a fuerza de que pase el tiempo quien sabe si todavia estaremos en este mundo, al final el futbol es una repeticion de escenas y momentos, esta argentina no tenia la calidad de la generacion de maradona pero si el pundonor, la perreria y el otro futbol a la italiana que en españa nunca hemos sido capaces de dominar, parece que hemos sido siempre demasiado honestos.

por otro lado a francia hoy no le ha sonreido la suerte porque en ningun momento han creido en la victoria, pero siguen teniendo un conjunto de futbolistas descomunales, que al igual que brasil parece ser que dos mas dos no son siempre cuatro. creia que podrian ganar esta final pero mira por donde les han bajado los humos. 

lo dicho felicidades a argentina y a ver si nosotros espabilamos en nuestro torneo continental que el tiempo pasa muy rapido y esta a la vuelta de la esquina o en la liga de las naciones, que el año pasado los franchutes nos ganaron robandonos. y a espabilar nosotros, que somos unos mataos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Pues lo va ganar ha sido el mejor jugador del mundial con 35 años



No ha sido ni el mejor jugador de su equipo


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> El que tira Messi sobre todo
> Lo paro hasta yo no jodas.
> Me da que el saldo de la cuenta corriente de lloris va a aumentar en próximos días.




A Llorís le han dicho que si hacía lo que le decían, su cuenta corriente iba a aumentar muchísimo y quizás tendría acceso a las putas del jeque. 

A ese le han dado instrucciones al final de la prórroga. No es normal lo que ha hecho con las manos.


----------



## BGA (18 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> hombre ... el catolico que le chupa la polla al satanico y hereje bergoglio iba con argentina jajajajaj si es que eres eso : un cornudo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296728



Satán está dentro de ti o merodeándote y mareándote porque en tu ceguera no salen palabras de paz ni de amistad sino de puro odio.


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296729
> 
> 
> A Lloris se lo han explicado al final de la prorroga



Fijaos el detalle de que la capa esa de batman es de la talla de Messi
A Mbappe se le queda pequeña.
A lo mejor tenian dos


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Joder ya están los comepollas de enana hormonada. No teníamos bastante con las mentiras de los rojos que ahora vienen las de los muertos de hambre. 

Menudo año nos espera.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



La "historia"


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Fijaos el detalle de que la capa esa de batman es de la talla de Messi
> A Mbappe se le queda pequeña.
> A lo mejor tenian dos



A lo mejor guiño guiño


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Fijaos el detalle de que la capa esa de batman es de la talla de Messi
> A Mbappe se le queda pequeña.
> A lo mejor tenian dos



Batman dice jajajajajajajajjajajajaja dios me da algo


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Deberian entregar un trofeo a Dembele como el mas paquete de la final.


----------



## LorbrinTitan (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver retrasado.
> 
> El FMI es el mecanismo de deuda para meter el globalismo en las patrias.
> 
> ...



Que sí, que era menos globalista y NWO que ganara Francia, con esa representación de "franceses". (Ironía)

Todo el mundo cuando ve un partido se pone a pensar en la historia del país, las leyendas negras, los masones, y en su PIB y en el FMI. (Ironía)

Y a ver si entiendes qué significa la palabra COMPARATIVA, a ojos del mundo se ve a grandes rasgos unos negros contra blancos, un país conquistado por mandingos, sin identidad ni homogeneidad contra un país que tiene bastante más aunque no sea puro ni mucho menos.

Importa bastante más el Mensaje al mundo, a la población entera que que haya masones en la élite y demás frikis forrados que siempre van a existir, y de la cual precisamente Francia es Cuna de esa mierda masona y globalista.

Qué importa quién se forre, siempre se van a forrar los mismos, pero un mundial es sobre todo una imagen de los países y una publicidad.
Y LA PUBLICIDAD NWO MASONA NO HA GANADO, A VER SI LO ENTIENDES YA.


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> La "historia"



Aviso: La palabra *garchado* no está en el Diccionario. Las entradas que se muestran a continuación podrían estar relacionadas:


marchar (marchado)
parchado, da (parchado)
parchar (parchado)


----------



## vegahermosa (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Simbolismo brutalisimo con la túnica negra. Ascendido en la logia.
> 
> Aunque creo que the Goat no sabe ni por dónde le sopla el aire, ¿no es el padre el que maneja su carrera?. Porque a él no le veo como que no se de ni cuenta.



pues a mi me parece la tunica de un mariachi o de una señora de pueblo cuando hace fresco


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

Señores, un placer. Me lo he pasado en grande estos días. 
El mundial que más y partidos y más he disfrutado de mi vida.


----------



## ArturoB (18 Dic 2022)

Era fuera de juego hijos de puta


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Dentro de unos años apareceran "expertos de futbol" al estilo Maldini contándonos que Messi ganó llevando el solo todo el peso de la seleccion TODO el MUNDIAL
Prueba de ello es que fue el maximo goleador del equipo campeon y elegido MVP del torneo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Gento tiene más copas de europa que la enana hormonada.

Y 4 tienen un huevo de jugadores.


----------



## NoRTH (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296715
> 
> 
> Sin cortarse un pelo
> ...



ni villano ni pollas

ese tio es un reflejo de la decandente sociedad occidental 

el individualismo el puto protagonismo

y el puto presidente Macron bajando al cesped a consolar a este memo que solo piensa en su culo y cuenta corriente

es el puto EGO en persona

un mediocre como persona


----------



## Dave Bowman (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> No ha sido ni el mejor jugador de su equipo



deja de hacer el ridiculo, tio


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

LorbrinTitan dijo:


> Que sí, que era menos globalista y NWO que ganara Francia, con esa representación de "franceses".
> 
> Todo el mundo cuando ve un partido se pone a pensar en la historia del país, las leyendas negras, los masones, y en su PIB y en el FMI. Sí, sí.
> 
> ...



Me pones párrafos de mierda hablando de ello para luego afirmarme que no hay que juzgar partidos de fútbol por esas cosas. No te importará a ti.

A ver lo único que demuestra lo que dices es que el plan de meter a África entera en un continente solo se da en Europa. Allí en hambrentina ya está bastante tercermundizada la población, a lo mejor por eso. Pero es una puta mierda globalistq y masona a nivel económico y político más que la Francia multiculturalizada. Es tercer mundaco, Francia lleva camino, pero Argentina ya está allí.que cojones de más va a tener ese estercolero? Que está lleno de blancos marrulleros sociatas y peronistas? Como que no ha ganado el nwo???Venga hombre que puta pereza.


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Y cuantas copas del mundo tiene Gento?
Gento esta muerto y enterrado.
Rabiad duro mandriles. Dadme la energia de vuestros aullidos salvajes.


----------



## vegahermosa (18 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> España tiene que importar blancos del Cono Sur.
> 
> Porque no se nacionalizó a Valverde?



blancos o mulatos o morenos, sera que no tenemos desde la patagonia hasta mexico donde elegir pasando por el caribe, y si hace falta se podria buscar por guinea pero tampoco es que en guinea exista mucha cultura futbolera para marcar la diferencia. pero vamos en hispanoamerica hay de sobra donde elegir, si se da la nacionalidad por origen a todo quisqui de nuestras antiguas provincias de ultramar ,pero como somos unos peleles seguimos tirando de los de casa que son cuatro y el de la moto, cuando los franceses llevan decadas sacando morenos de sus viejas colonias.


----------



## Dave Bowman (18 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> La "historia"



Sin comillas.

Ni tú, ni tu padre ni tu abuelo habeis visto un jugador mejor que Messi


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Gento tiene más copas de europa que la enana hormonada.
> 
> Y 4 tienen un huevo de jugadores.




*6 Francisco Gento (Real Madrid)*
*5 Cristiano Ronaldo (Manchester United, Real Madrid)*
*5 Paolo Maldini (AC Milan)*
*5 Alessandro Costacurta (AC Milan)*
*5 Alfredo Di Stéfano (Real Madrid)*
*5 José María Zárraga (Real Madrid)*
*5 Marcos Alonso (Real Madrid)*
*5 Rafael Lesmes (Real Madrid)*
*5 Héctor Rial (Real Madrid)*
*5 Juanito Alonso (Real Madrid)*
*5 Gareth Bale (Real Madrid)*
*5 Karim Benzema (Real Madrid)*
*5 Dani Carvajal (Real Madrid)*
*5 Isco (Real Madrid)*
*5 Marcelo (Real Madrid)*
*5 Luka Modric (Real Madrid)*
*5 Casemiro (Real Madrid)*
*5 Nacho (Real Madrid)*
*5 Toni Kroos (Real Madrid)*


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Era fuera de juego hijos de puta
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296739
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296741



Por una uña, como decía el loco argentino el día que palmaron con los moros


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (18 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> con un penal regalado por partido



Tiene que ser duro.

1×Mundial (2022)
1×Subcampeón (2014)
1×Copa América (2021)
3×Plata Copa América (07, 15, 16)
1×Bronce Copa América (2019)
1×Oro JJOO (2008)
1×Mundial sub-20 (2005)
1×Premio Laureus
7×Balon de Oro
6×Bota de Oro
2×MVP Mundial (14, 22)
10×Liga Española
1×Liga Francesa
4×Champions League
7×Copa del Rey


Mbappe, 2 penaltis en una final, nadie dice nada. 
Además, era penalty, Dembele toca a Di Maria y luego le da con el pie, no se pq llorais tanto


----------



## BGA (18 Dic 2022)

Es asombroso la mierda que está saliendo de debajo de la alfombra. Las teorías de la conspiración han hecho un trabajo formidable... Al final, los conspiradores verdaderos pueden estar satisfechos de su trabajo.


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296708
> 
> 
> Esto no lo vi venir



Qué chaval más tonto

A algunos el éxito les nubla el juicio


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Y cuantas copas del mundo tiene Gento?
> Gento esta muerto y enterrado.
> Rabiad duro mandriles. Dadme la energia de vuestros aullidos salvajes.



Gento no tiene ninguna copa del mundo amañada para el

eso lo sabe hasta un culo del farsa como tu


----------



## LorbrinTitan (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Me pones párrafos de mierda hablando de ello para luego afirmarme que no hay que juzgar partidos de fútbol por esas cosas.
> 
> No te importará a ti.



Los dos primeros párrafos son Ironía


----------



## Pollepolle (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Gento tiene más copas de europa que la enana hormonada.
> 
> Y 4 tienen un huevo de jugadores.



Venga, a mamar rabo de Fransua mamadou!! Jajajajaja


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> blancos o mulatos o morenos, sera que no tenemos desde la patagonia hasta mexico donde elegir pasando por el caribe, y si hace falta se podria buscar por guinea pero tampoco es que en guinea exista mucha cultura futbolera para marcar la diferencia. pero vamos en hispanoamerica hay de sobra donde elegir, si se da la nacionalidad por origen a todo quisqui de nuestras antiguas provincias de ultramar ,pero como somos unos peleles seguimos tirando de los de casa que son cuatro y el de la moto, cuando los franceses llevan decadas sacando morenos de sus viejas colonias.



Tienen la nacionalidad española pero no se sienten españoles.

Creo que hasta el mismo Messi la tiene.

Son mercenarios y traidores


----------



## Pereirano (18 Dic 2022)

Que risas con este campeonato delirante que nunca debería haberse celebrado. Los jeques que han sobornado a medio planeta para llevar el mundial a su pais diciendo que les gustaría ver a Messi campeón, un jugador de 35 palos que juega en un equipo que lleva 36 años sin ganar la copa y que no paso de octavos en el mundial anterior.

Casualmente Argentina levanta la copa. Para los que no saben como funciona el mundo ha sido una sorpresa que no se podía saber.Pero para los demás sorpresas cero patatero.

Que muy oportunamente un equipo árabe llegue a semifinales contra todo pronostico precisamente en este mundial sobrepasando a equipos muy superiores como Croacia,Belgica, España y Portugal sin ni siquiera encajar un mísero gol también ha estado muy gracioso y ha sido otra sorpresa que no se podía saber.

Ya lo dice el dicho: "El que paga manda" que _significa lo siguiente: _Quien o quienes poseen un dinero que otra persona o personas necesitan está o están en disposición de imponer condiciones sobre estas últimas si estas últimas quieren conseguir dicho dinero.


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Gento tiene más copas de europa que la enana hormonada.
> 
> Y 4 tienen un huevo de jugadores.



Ah, que creéis que el PSG no va a ganar la Champions.


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Dentro de unos años apareceran "expertos de futbol" al estilo Maldini contándonos que Messi ganó llevando el solo todo el peso de la seleccion TODO el MUNDIAL
> Prueba de ello es que fue el maximo goleador del equipo campeon y elegido MVP del torneo



pero para eso estaremos nosotros, para decirle a nuestros nietos que el enano hormonado metió todos los goles de penalti y además falló otros 4 5


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Dic 2022)

A mi no me hace mucha gracia que Messi por fin haya conseguido su dichoso mundial, pero la verdad es que tampoco me hubiese alegrado demasiado de que Mbappe ganase ya su segundo, porque estaba muy crecidito. Otra cosa es que hubiese estado tambien en la final Benzema.

Y bueno, supongo que despues de lo de hoy, Zidane sera el proximo seleccionador de Francia.


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296708
> 
> 
> Esto no lo vi venir



Qué subnormal. 
El momento más grande de su vida, y sólo sabe hacer el imbécil.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Joder ya están los comepollas de enana hormonada. No teníamos bastante con las mentiras de los rojos que ahora vienen las de los muertos de hambre.
> 
> Menudo año nos espera.



Debe ser duro odiar tanto a Messi solo por haber jugado en el equipo rival jajajaja


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Pereirano dijo:


> Que risas con este campeonato delirante que nunca debería haberse celebrado. Los jeques que han sobornado a medio planeta para llevar el mundial a su pais diciendo que les gustaría ver a Messi campeón, un jugador de 35 palos que juega en un equipo que lleva 36 años sin ganar la copa y que no paso de octavos en el mundial anterior.
> 
> Casualmente Argentina levanta la copa. Para los que no saben como funciona el mundo ha sido una sorpresa que no se podía saber.Pero para los demás sorpresas cero patatero.
> 
> ...




Este mundial ha sido vergonzoso. Yo creo que de los peores que recuerde. Si conozco a futboleros de pro que no se pierden ni una que han pasado de verlo.


----------



## SOY (18 Dic 2022)

Todo forma parte del ritual...








.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Focus in (18 Dic 2022)

al portero argentino deberia ficharle florentino


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (18 Dic 2022)

Pereirano dijo:


> Que risas con este campeonato delirante que nunca debería haberse celebrado. Los jeques que han sobornado a medio planeta para llevar el mundial a su pais diciendo que les gustaría ver a Messi campeón, un jugador de 35 palos que juega en un equipo que lleva 36 años sin ganar la copa y que no paso de octavos en el mundial anterior.
> 
> Casualmente Argentina levanta la copa. Para los que no saben como funciona el mundo ha sido una sorpresa que no se podía saber.Pero para los demás sorpresas cero patatero.
> 
> ...



Subcampeón en 2014 y 1990, no llores.

Marruecos ganó justamente a Portugal y España. Igual que Argentina ha sido superior a todos los países, pese a complicarse contra Holanda en una falta en el min 11 de descuento ... y Francia con 2 penaltis para ellos


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Gento tiene más copas de europa que la enana hormonada.
> 
> Y 4 tienen un huevo de jugadores.




Sigue chupando, sigue.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Pereirano dijo:


> Que risas con este campeonato delirante que nunca debería haberse celebrado. Los jeques que han sobornado a medio planeta para llevar el mundial a su pais diciendo que les gustaría ver a Messi campeón, un jugador de 35 palos que juega en un equipo que lleva 36 años sin ganar la copa y que no paso de octavos en el mundial anterior.
> 
> Casualmente Argentina levanta la copa. Para los que no saben como funciona el mundo ha sido una sorpresa que no se podía saber.Pero para los demás sorpresas cero patatero.
> 
> ...



El borrego medio solo ve que Messi eh er mehó de la istoria y es feliz. 

Objetivo cumplido


----------



## Bartleby (18 Dic 2022)

Supera todos los limites de la vergüenza ajena


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> deja de hacer el ridiculo, tio



Tiene razón. Se ha arrastrado la mitad del partido. Pero ejjjjjj que se lo merecía.


----------



## Dave Bowman (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Tiene razón. Se ha arrastrado la mitad del partido. Pero ejjjjjj que se lo merecía.



Que te calles, retrasado. Se te nota jodido a leguas


----------



## Avioncito (18 Dic 2022)

Lo dicho, quien esté dolido, relativizar.

Vivimos con sueldos de mierda, todo por las nubes, el aceite de girasol que antes nombraba, casi 3 pavos.

Dejad de hundir o encumbrar a todos esos sinverguenzas de ambos equipos.

Mañana toca remar para sacar la cabeza fuera del agua.

Yo me voy a cortar el pelo, una ducha, una pizza y un par de pelis con similares cervezas.

Priorizad joder, que el fútbol es la droga del debil y del paguitero.


----------



## Phoenician (18 Dic 2022)

Enhorabuena a Hambrentina. 

Han igualado lo que hizo España en el 2010.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> pues a mi me parece la tunica de un mariachi o de una señora de pueblo cuando hace fresco



El simbolismo masónico es un poco así, ridículo.

El funeral del COVID fue lamentablemente ridículo también.

A mí me ha parecido que iba de boxeador con lencería, un puto ridículo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## theelf (18 Dic 2022)

Vamos carajooooooo


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Los franceses, generalmente una selección buena históricamente, han jugado de culo hasta el minuto 80. Ha sido rarísimo ese comportamiento por su parte. 
Ya sabían cómo acabaría todo y les sudaba la polla luchar por este mundial.
Solo se han venido arriba a partir de ese minuto 80, ni siquiera Deschamps se creía ese 2-2, cuando le ha enfocado la cámara, estaba eufórico y fuera de sí, ni él se lo creía.


----------



## WasP (18 Dic 2022)

Pfffff..... Meteorito ya pls


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Gento tiene más copas de europa que la enana hormonada.
> 
> Y 4 tienen un huevo de jugadores.



Sigue llorando me das más energía y fuerza


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Supera todos los limites de la vergüenza ajena



Cuando empezaron estaba medio gracioso,
era algo diferente,

pero llevan 15 años haciendo el subnormal y cada día se superan,

un puñado de langostos comportándose como niños y sobreactuando,

quién cojones ve ese programa?


----------



## vegahermosa (18 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Tienen la nacionalidad española pero no se sienten españoles.
> 
> Creo que hasta el mismo Messi la tiene.
> 
> Son mercenarios y traidores



bendito pecado, si tenemos por rey un borbon, el principal emblema de nuestro legado monarquico es un frances, la casa real española es francesa de origenes y como eso todo.
igual se creeran las patrañas de que franco se sentia español, cuando si podia ponia el culo a estados unidos o en la guerra a los germanos con tal de sacar provecho.
sin contar con que la independencia de las provincias de ultramar fue promovida por españoles y no por indigenas o mestizos, fueron todos nobles de origen español peninsular y encima aliandose con los enemigos. 
siempre ha pasado lo mismo en nuestros genes, por lo que no me preocupa,como tampoco me preocupa demasiado no tener himno, o siquiera hablar de españa como una nacion, por desgracia cuando tenemos disension interna y la fundacion del pais bajo un nuevo regimen constitucional que prima a los que contrarien la unidad del pais, lo unico que me importaria en el futbol es que los hispanoamericanos jueguen bien, ganen titulos para nuestra gloria y que disfrutemos del exito deportivo, que en otras disciplinas bien que se hace.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Esto no lo he visto...
> 
> Se ha puesto el trofeo a modo de rabo?
> 
> Esta gente no es muy lista




Casi todos los de la seleccion boluda si no fuera por lo de darle patadas a la pelota estarían atracando farmacias y a las viejas que salen de misa para pagarse su dosis de fentanilo mezclado con pegamento.

Saludos.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Que te calles, retrasado. Se te nota jodido a leguas



Si comedor de pollas de enana hormonada. Tus argumentos son irrebatibles. La enana hormonada retrasada ha pasado 100 min del total de partido mirando el césped como suele hacer. Pero ejjjjjjj que se lo merecía por ejjjo ejjjjjj el mejoooooo porque se lo merecía.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Tiene que ser duro.
> 
> 1×Mundial (2022)
> 1×Subcampeón (2014)
> ...



Aquí hablamos de un mundial moruno..


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Dic 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Todo forma parte del ritual...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es muy realista, estaba vistiendo en el campo la camiseta argentina y las ropas qataríes, ya que sirve a ambos.

Yo creo que es la foto mas realista del mundial


----------



## Focus in (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Si comedor de pollas de enana hormonada. Tus argumentos son irrebatibles. La enana hormonada retrasada ha pasado 100 min del total de partido mirando el césped como suele hacer. Pero ejjjjjjj que se lo merecía por ejjjo ejjjjjj el mejoooooo porque se lo merecía.



hay un poco de mensaje en tu envidia


----------



## fred (18 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Qué chaval más tonto
> 
> A algunos el éxito les nubla el juicio



Este era tonto antes del éxito según dicen en Inglaterra.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Dic 2022)

Lo de Roncero es glorioso.

Hoy no aparece en el Chiringuito.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> bendito pecado, si tenemos por rey un borbon, el principal emblema de nuestro legado monarquico es un frances, la casa real española es francesa de origenes y como eso todo.
> igual se creeran las patrañas de que franco se sentia español, cuando si podia ponia el culo a estados unidos o en la guerra a los germanos con tal de sacar provecho.
> sin contar con que la independencia de las provincias de ultramar fue promovida por españoles y no por indigenas o mestizos, fueron todos nobles de origen español peninsular y encima aliandose con los enemigos.
> siempre ha pasado lo mismo en nuestros genes, por lo que no me preocupa,como tampoco me preocupa demasiado no tener himno, o siquiera hablar de españa como una nacion, por desgracia cuando tenemos disension interna y la fundacion del pais bajo un nuevo regimen constitucional que prima a los que contrarien la unidad del pais, lo unico que me importaria en el futbol es que los hispanoamericanos jueguen bien, ganen titulos para nuestra gloria y que disfrutemos del exito deportivo, que en otras disciplinas bien que se hace.



Esto da para hilo aparte, de hecho creo que hay más de uno muy interesante al respecto


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Lo dicho, quien esté dolido, relativizar.
> 
> Vivimos con sueldos de mierda, todo por las nubes, el aceite de girasol que antes nombraba, casi 3 pavos.
> 
> ...



Ahora a 2 euros el aceite de girasol


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Sigue llorando me das más energía y fuerza



Gento 6 copas de Europa. 

Enana hormonada dos menos. Si hasta Karembeu tiene dos. Menudo pufo la enana hormonada.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Simbolismo brutalisimo con la túnica negra. Ascendido en la logia.
> 
> Aunque creo que the Goat no sabe ni por dónde le sopla el aire, ¿no es el padre el que maneja su carrera?. Porque a él no le veo como que no se de ni cuenta.



A Messi supongo que con las altas capacidades intelectuales que tiene le dice muy despacito alguno importante de la logia lo que tiene que hacer y todo lo que va a conseguir ( que es lo que le interesa), y le dan una chuletita el día antes del partido para que se empolle bien lo que tiene que hacer cuando levante el trofeo ( a este ni le va ni le viene el tema).

Una cosa curiosa de la logia es que todo lo que van a hacer te lo ponen siempre delante de las narices ( tu canción favorita, político de turno, actuación en un evento, periodistas, como si son las portadas the economist), no pueden llevarlo a cabo si te lo restregan antes por la cara. 

Podrías pensar que está gente son sádicos o psicópatas que hacen estas cosas para reirse del personal y decirte mirame " me río en tu cara porque quiero y puedo y tú no puedes hacer nada", aunque lo disfruten no creo que sea el caso, es como si esta gente para poder llevar a cabo sus planes tuviera que mostrárselo a la gente, como si existieran unas reglas intangibles pero fijas que no se pueden romper y que tienen que cumplir escrupulosamente para que sus macabros rituales funcionen, y lo que están haciendo ahora a nivel globar es una gran ceremonia ritualistica.

Mira a mi me gustan más los pensamientos racionales que la superstición, pero cuando está gente, que son las élites que dominan buena parte del mundo, que están en lo más profundo de la masonería, y que tienen acceso a conocimiento ocultos que nosotros no tenemos realizan estás prácticas, es que algo real y que sea cierto hay, no sé si es que esas entidades malignas a las que sirven existen ( y me inclino a pensar que sí), no sé si a través de las prácticas rituales correctas pueden canalizar gran parte de esa energía y crear nuevas realidades en nuestro mundo ( vaya, como hackear la matrix), modificar partes de la realidad a su conveniencia para que trabajen para ellos, pero algo existe, eso lo tengo claro.

Posdata: Perdón por el tochazo, no se escribir utilizando pocas frases, como puedes comprobar.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> hay un poco de mensaje en tu envidia



Argumentos irrebatibles de los comepollas de enana hormonada. Eso no cambia que ha estado 100 minutos mirando el césped pero ejjjjjjjjj que se lo merecía.


----------



## Dave Bowman (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Si comedor de pollas de enana hormonada. Tus argumentos son irrebatibles. La enana hormonada retrasada ha pasado 100 min del total de partido mirando el césped como suele hacer. Pero ejjjjjjj que se lo merecía por ejjjo ejjjjjj el mejoooooo porque se lo merecía.



No hay nada de mensaje en tu retraso


----------



## Salsa_rosa (18 Dic 2022)

Siempre quedará la duda de si francia estaba comprada o no... Hasta el 80 me lo ha parecido, luego ya no, pero ha sido raro de cojones.


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Esta foto es muy significativa
Messi deberia haber levantado la copa del mundo llevando la camiseta de su pais, en cambio lleva la capa de Batman Returns
¿Por que? Porque no es el mundial de Messi o de Argentina. Es el mundial del Emir de Catar. El lo ha pagado y es suyo

¿Os imaginais en España 82 que obligasemos a Paolo Rossi a recoger la copa vestido de torero?
¿O en Italia 90 vestir a Mathaus de Gondolero veneciano?
¿O en USA 94 ponerle a Ronaldo un sombrero Texano?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296708
> 
> 
> Esto no lo vi venir



Menudo tarado. Yo con mierda así no tengo ningún tipo de relación de hermandad.


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Gento 6 copas de Europa.
> 
> Enana hormonada dos menos. Si hasta Karembeu tiene dos. Menudo pufo la enana hormonada.



Sigue sigue por favor estás súper jodido. Venga


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Peor. Si no estás de acuerdo eres tan visionario como Roncero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tan delirante lo de Roncero como decir que Messi ha sido mvp, justo vencedor o que ha jugado de la ostia.

Que sobrevalorada la enana hormonada.


----------



## vegahermosa (18 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A mi no me hace mucha gracia que Messi por fin haya conseguido su dichoso mundial, pero la verdad es que tampoco me hubiese alegrado demasiado de que Mbappe ganase ya su segundo, porque estaba muy crecidito. Otra cosa es que hubiese estado tambien en la final Benzema.
> 
> Y bueno, supongo que despues de lo de hoy, Zidane sera el proximo seleccionador de Francia.



lo que pasa con francia es que no tienen orden ni control, jugadores muy imponentes y extraordinarios en alguna linea pero no se si es tanto porque su seleccionador no sabe organizarlos, o porque los propios jugadores se lo tienen muy creido y hacen y deshacen a su antojo, pero la cosa es que un desproposito como juegan, van a oleadas, intentar apretar el culo atras y que los morenos buenos corran y metan los goles.

es incomprensible porque talento tienen en el centro del campo de sobra, pero bueno que les han bajado los humos, aunque macron se estara consolando con dinerito catari, y algun morito en especies al que disfrutar en su intimidad, porque cada vez que celebraba un gol se le notaba si ya hay dudas una pluma sonrojante. parecia el sociata este de cataluña que es un bailongo, el gafillas ese gordo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Chumino ha sido el desastre de Francia desde el inicio del partido.
En el segundo gol de Argentina, multituc de errores durante el partido, uncapacidac total pa imponerse en ningún momento ni lugar y el penalti no va ni a puerta.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296782
> 
> 
> Esta foto es muy significativa
> ...



La enana es la putita, eso sí no se puede quejar le han dado el mundial porque ejjjjj que se lo merecía pero como dices es del que ha puesto la pasta. Todo falso como en el notas ese con su careto modificado.


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Espero que Deschamps no siga de seleccionador
Zidane se acerca


----------



## Metamorfosis (18 Dic 2022)

¿Cuándo recogen su OWNED los que dijeron que el Mundial estaba comprado y arreglado por Argentina?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Esto estaba más preparado que una película porno.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296782
> 
> 
> Esta foto es muy significativa
> ...



Bueno, él ha servido a Argentina y a Qatar, es normal que lleve la camiseta de uno y la ropa de otro. Es la pura realidad.


----------



## V. R. N (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296708
> 
> 
> Esto no lo vi venir



Esto ha estado totalmente fuera de lugar


----------



## Metamorfosis (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Esto estaba más preparado que una película porno.



Sí, claro campeón, después te despertaste y te echaste una paja.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296708
> 
> 
> Esto no lo vi venir



Lo vuelvo a repetir, este tío es tan subnormal como bueno en lo suyo


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> A Messi supongo que con las altas capacidades intelectuales que tiene le dice muy despacito alguno importante de la logia lo que tiene que hacer y todo lo que va a conseguir ( que es lo que le interesa), y le dan una chuletita el día antes del partido para que se empolle bien lo que tiene que hacer cuando levante el trofeo ( a este ni le va ni le viene el tema).
> 
> Una cosa curiosa de la logia es que todo lo que van a hacer te lo ponen siempre delante de las narices ( tu canción favorita, político de turno, actuación en un evento, periodistas, como si son las portadas the economist), no pueden llevarlo a cabo si te lo restregan antes por la cara.
> 
> ...




Los de la logia te muestran lo que van a hacer con mensajes subliminales, así descargan parte de su responsabilidad, se quitan digamos "karma" de encima cuando la van a liar. Como la ceremonia de apertura de los JJOO de Londres, con niños en camas de hospital y enfermeras bailando. Todos dijimos que a santo de que venía eso, y en el 2020 pudimos ver una "pandemia" y enfermeras bailando.

Lo que hacen no es "poder", lo que hacen es satanismo puro y duro, y eso se paga muy caro al final. No son tan poderosos, se sirven de fuerzas oscuras para sus propósitos, el único que tiene poder es Dios. 

Ha sido la primera vez en un mundial que mucha gente se ha dado cuenta del descaro, del tongo, del soborno. Se sabe que en estas cosas siempre hay tongos, pero esta vez ha sido muy descarado. 

Y esa foto de Messi con túnica está diciendo que les ha servido en sus propósitos, y que le darían a cambio el mundial. Se ha vestido como uno de ellos. Un precio gordo por su parte ha tenido que pagar Messi esta vez. Nadie se lleva nada a cambio de dar algo valioso.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Sí, claro campeón, después te despertaste y te echaste una paja.



Eso tu con Messi vestido de pepona con túnica negra.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Dic 2022)

Yo lo que veo que Argentina se prepara los penalties, han sido en ambas tandas mejores claramente que los rivales. Y en general Argentina en las tandas hace buenos papeles, al revés que España, que dicen eso de " ez unah loteriah" y luego pues nos vamos a la calle por Corea o Marruecos.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (18 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo lo que veo que Argentina se prepara los penalties, han sido en ambas tandas mejores claramente que los rivales. Y en general Argentina en las tandas hace buenos papeles, al revés que España, que dicen eso de " ez unah loteriah" y luego pues nos vamos a la calle por Corea o Marruecos.



Lo que estaba preparado es este mundial


----------



## Señor-Presidente (18 Dic 2022)

Noruega campeona del mundo.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (18 Dic 2022)

[/QUOTE]


Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> los jeques organizadores del mundial diciendo públicamente que querían que messi gane el mundial
> 
> la cuenta oficial de la FIFA en twitter diciendo que quiere que messi gane el mundial
> 
> ...



Cuantas gilipolleces. Mas masones hijoputas que el macron, el psg que es equipo francés de los jeques, los 101 negros de la selección francesa, mbape que es la estrella del equipo de los jeques... Y tu llorando por gilipolleces, como si les hubiesen regalado el mundial, a ver si crees que estaba todo confabulado y se dejaban perder. Eres tontoperdido


----------



## pandiella (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296782
> 
> 
> Esta foto es muy significativa
> ...



zoff, era dino zoff, y hubiese quedado brutal, pues porte tenía


----------



## SOY (18 Dic 2022)

Maradona es recordado por la "Mano de Dios"... mientras que Messi será recordado por la Túnica de Satán.






.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Esto estaba más preparado que una película porno.



Porno en la que has puesto el culo.
Jajaja.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (18 Dic 2022)

Llevo siguiendo a Messi toda su carrera.

Ha sido un privilegio verle jugar desde sus comienzo hasta dónde a llegado ahora, seas del equipo que seas, opines si es el mejor jugador de la historia o no o tu opinión sobre el Mundial, él se lo merece.


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Gento no tiene ninguna copa del mundo amañada para el
> 
> eso lo sabe hasta un culo del farsa como tu



Amijo vikingo, no te enciendas mas. Ya has entregado bastante energia diabolica por hoy. No te das cuenta de que va esto del futbol aun?
No seas memo. No has visto la ceremonia acaso? Quien vea esta mierda como algo distinto a un puto circo simbolico esta mal de la azotea. No entregues tu energia para estas memeces.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296804​



Brasil es tu Papá


----------



## chomin (18 Dic 2022)

Ya no hay duda en el mundo que el mejor jugador de la historia salió de la cantera del Barsa. 

Es es lo que escuece a los mandriles. A mamarla!


----------



## artemis (18 Dic 2022)

Joder @Pericoburbujista eres muy gafe


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> zoff, era dino zoff, y hubiese quedado brutal, pues porte tenía









Con patillas y traje de luces
Como un gitanotorero escopetero voxtonto


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo lo que veo que Argentina se prepara los penalties, han sido en ambas tandas mejores claramente que los rivales. Y en general Argentina en las tandas hace buenos papeles, al revés que España, que dicen eso de " ez unah loteriah" y luego pues nos vamos a la calle por Corea o Marruecos.



Bueno, así de memoria palmaron en semis del 90, en el 06, en la última copa américa que celebraron y como dos contra Chile tb en la final.


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296804​



Pon el estandarte de los Reyes Católicos que sí se ajusta a la realidad.


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296708
> 
> 
> Esto no lo vi venir



Tan joven y ya asi...


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (18 Dic 2022)

LorbrinTitan dijo:


> Que sí, que era menos globalista y NWO que ganara Francia, con esa representación de "franceses". (Ironía)
> 
> *Todo el mundo cuando ve un partido se pone a pensar en la historia del país, las leyendas negras, los masones, y en su PIB y en el FMI. (Ironía)
> 
> ...



Mientras la gente siga pensando así será muy fácil engañarlos y esta gente siempre ganará.

Este país ha sido destrozado desde dentro y fuera desde hace mucho tiempo, y te puedo garantizar que de los de dentro ninguno era negro y de los de fuera casi ninguno era negro.

Mención especial al pueblo español de los últimos siglos, borregos ,ignorantes, putos robots programados y endófobos de mierda, el problema que tiene este país que podía haber brillado casi como ninguno somos el pueblo español de mierda que no estamos a la altura de lo que podía haber sido este "país".

Somos la puta vergüenza de nuestros antepasados que llegaron a ser todo y ahora somos la puta mierda suburbial de todos (UE, Estados Unidos, Israel) y la logia mundial que parásita y utiliza como vectores a los anteriores.


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



No falla el perfil de progremita NWO animando a penaltina.


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Brasil es tu Papá



Así y todo están felices porque ellos aman éste juego.
Brasil ama a Maradona y a Messi.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Joder @Pericoburbujista eres muy gafe



Jojojojojo.... No te has enterado de nada....

¿ Perdiste mucha pasta con el moros - España ???.... Joder, ya te he dicho antes que hasta he adivinado el minuto del robo del penaltito a La France...

Deberías dejarte más aconsejar por mi; pero veo que siempre tropiezas en el mismo error... En fin... Ya aprenderás...


----------



## anonimo123 (18 Dic 2022)

JÓDETE MARICRON HAN DERROTADO A TUS CONGUITOS


----------



## Infierno Existencial (18 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Ya no hay duda en el mundo que el mejor jugador de la historia salió de la cantera del Barsa.
> 
> Es es lo que escuece a los mandriles. A mamarla!



A mi me da asco el barsa y sin embargo me alegro por Argentina y les banqué en la final. No todos somos macacos unidimensiones como tu pedazo de mierda culerda. El barsa si que está escocido sabiendo que el Madrid ha ganado en unos años las mismas champions que el barsa en su historia. Es patético


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (18 Dic 2022)

Me hubiese gustado que Croacia hubiese pasado a la final y le gane a Francia, así los progres hijos de puta del Washington post habrían llorado aún más.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (18 Dic 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Me hubiese gustado que Croacia hubiese pasado a la final y le gane a Francia, así los progres hijos de puta del Washington post habrían llorado aún más.



Croacia no tenía equipo para ganar una final. Hubiera sido otra victoria de los negros franchutes


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> A mi me da asco el barsa y sin embargo me alegro por Argentina y les banqué en la final. No todos somos macacos unidimensiones como tu pedazo de mierda culerda. El barsa si que está escocido sabiendo que el Madrid ha ganado en unos años las mismas champions que el barsa en su historia. Es patético



Tú si que eres patético


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Mirad a Chumini en el segundo gol

vuelve haciendo "s" 
va a la derecha, luego va a la izquierda y al final no a un lao ni al otro, acaba metiéndose él mismo en la portería detrás del balón


----------



## chomin (18 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> A mi me da asco el barsa y sin embargo me alegro por Argentina y les banqué en la final. No todos somos macacos unidimensiones como tu pedazo de mierda culerda. El barsa si que está escocido sabiendo que el Madrid ha ganado en unos años las mismas champions que el barsa en su historia. Es patético



Jojo no se te ve escocido,no. hemoal pringao hemoal


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (18 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Croacia no tenía equipo para ganar una final. Hubiera sido otra victoria de los negros franchutes



Lamentablemente, lo bueno es que esa banda de negros sobrevalorados llamada "Francia" no ganó


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Infierno Existencial (18 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Tú si que eres patético



Otro culerdo que se cree que la victoria de una selección significa algo para un club, del que ya ni si quiera forma parte el jugador. Tu si que das pena puto subnormal. Culerds catalufos comepollas


----------



## Falnesatar (18 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Mirad a Chumini en el segundo gol
> 
> vuelve haciendo "s"
> va a la derecha, luego va a la izquierda y al final no a un lao ni al otro, acaba metiéndose él mismo en la portería detrás del balón



Chuminí ha sido el Busquets afrifrancés.

Dumbelee también ha tenido su protagonismo.


----------



## chomin (18 Dic 2022)

Chumino por su potencia es un gran jugador para jugar de volante, pero de mediocentro es una calamidad


----------



## Infierno Existencial (18 Dic 2022)

@Kartoffeln 14 champions hijo de puta. Abre bien la boca y traga polla del madrid hijo de puta. Chupa bien la lefa que no se derrame


----------



## chomin (18 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Otro culerdo que se cree que la victoria de una selección significa algo para un club, del que ya ni si quiera forma parte el jugador. Tu si que das pena puto subnormal. Culerds catalufos comepollas



Segundo mundial que gana el Barsa, este y el de 2010


----------



## qbit (18 Dic 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Messi celebrando con una túnica negra. Parece el máximo sacerdote de una secta satánica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Palpatine. El tramposo, el criminal, el que engaña, el del lado oscuro.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Infierno Existencial (18 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Segundo mundial que gana el Barsa, este y el de 2010



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

Y TE LO CREERÁS Y TODO

JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## FeiJiao (18 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Hostia, vaya cara la de Macron
> 
> Si esta medio llorando



No deberia ser para tanto. Eran los campeones vigentes


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Segundo mundial que gana el Barsa, este y el de 2010



Pues vaya y cambie la Wikipedia.

Ponga en el palmarés del Barça, dos copas del mundo.

Junto con las copas de ferias reconocidas por la UEFA.

Lo que hay que leer. Madre mía. Espero que seas un chaval y no un adulto porque sino madre mía.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (18 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ah si y los penales no pitados ante suiza...las patadas continuas de los paraguayos y chilenos..,,la holanda que debio acabar con 7 en el campo ...



No sé para qué te haces sangre discutiendo ... esta gente es así. Todo es una gran conspiración, aunque no tenga el más mínimo sentido.
Tienes una paciencia acojonante.

Aprovecho para felicitar a los argentinos. No a algunos que escriben por aquí, a los que conozco que son buena gente y a todos en genral.
Un poco de alegría por algo sin importancia como el Fútbol está bien de vez en cuando, y espero que os vaya mejor a todos en general.

*Justo campeón, Argentina.*


----------



## Infierno Existencial (18 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Hostia, vaya cara la de Macron
> 
> Si esta medio llorando



Está llorando por la tremenda follada de los negros en el vestuario, le dejaron el culo roto


----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Aviso: La palabra *garchado* no está en el Diccionario. Las entradas que se muestran a continuación podrían estar relacionadas:
> 
> 
> marchar (marchado)
> ...



es español ARGENTINO









Diccionario Argentino / Definiciones de “garchar” modismos, argentinismos y mas


El diccionario argentino / Definiciones de “garchar” escrito por pibes y pibas. encuentra modismos y argentinismos mas comunes




www.diccionarioargentino.com






*1. garchar*
En argentina significa tener relaciones sexuales, hacer el amor, etc
_te voy a garchar tan duro que te partire en 2_


----------



## Patronio (18 Dic 2022)

¿Qué regla es la que ha permitido a Francia hacer siete cambios?

Sustituidos: Dembele, Giroud, Griezmann, Theo, Rabiot, Kounde y Varanne.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jojojojojo.... No te has enterado de nada....
> 
> ¿ Perdiste mucha pasta con el moros - España ???.... Joder, ya te he dicho antes que hasta he adivinado el minuto del robo del penaltito a La France...
> 
> Deberías dejarte más aconsejar por mi; pero veo que siempre tropiezas en el mismo error... En fin... Ya aprenderás...




Yo aposté por el minuto 23 del penalti regalado. Pero ha sido en el 21, casi. Y con los jugadores 11-11 de cada selección. 

Estos de la logia son demasiado predecibles.


----------



## theelf (18 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> es español ARGENTINO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nos garchamos a los francesesssss! bueno, tal vez a mbappe es lo que le guste...


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Falnesatar dijo:


> Chuminí ha sido el Busquets afrifrancés.
> 
> Dumbelee también ha tenido su protagonismo.



Dumbelé y Chuminin han hundido a Francia. Con el 2-0 el partido se le ha puesto demasiao cuesta arriba a los franchutes. Y al final va cbuminín y no tira ni a portería el preñalti. Una calamidac


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

Patronio dijo:


> ¿Qué regla es la que ha permitido a Francia hacer siete cambios?



La del jeque. Es mi mundial, mi juego, mi pelota, mis reglas.


----------



## Falnesatar (18 Dic 2022)

Buena cosecha de energía entorno al falo de osiris.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Bueno, así de memoria palmaron en semis del 90, en el 06, en la última copa américa que celebraron y como dos contra Chile tb en la final.



En el 90 perdieron la final normal. En 2006 no recuerdo, deberia wikimirarlo


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Yo predije en un jilo del jeneral que la final se resolvía en preñaltis.

También propuse en el mismo jilo que se tiraran los preñaltis antes de empezar el partido.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Dumbelé y Chuminin han hundido a Francia. Con el 2-0 el partido se le ha puesto demasiao cuesta arriba a los franchutes. Y al final va cbuminín y no tira ni a portería el preñalti. Una calamidac



Que Suerte colega. Dentro de nada podrás ver los jueves a su equipo


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2022)

aLIZEE HA PERDIDO


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Patronio dijo:


> ¿Qué regla es la que ha permitido a Francia hacer siete cambios?



El cambio de RABOT ha sido por conmocion. Por ese motivo le han dado un cambio más a cada equipo


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (18 Dic 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Me hubiese gustado que Croacia hubiese pasado a la final y le gane a Francia, así los progres hijos de puta del Washington post habrían llorado aún más.



es q es brutal....no sabia nada dl articulo hasta q ha venido un conocido a ver la final y me lo ha comentado....es flipante...


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Que Suerte colega. Dentro de nada podrás ver los jueves a su equipo



Sólo describo hechos. Qué quieres que re diga?


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

Falnesatar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296834
> 
> 
> Buena cosecha de energía entorno al falo de osiris.



haha


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Así y todo están felices porque ellos aman éste juego.
> Brasil ama a Maradona y a Messi.



Si claro, como tú a Pelé


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> los jeques organizadores del mundial diciendo públicamente que querían que messi gane el mundial
> 
> la cuenta oficial de la FIFA en twitter diciendo que quiere que messi gane el mundial
> 
> ...



La verdad que hasta la final ha olido mycho. Sobre todo las declaraciones del organizador y de la propia fifa. Huele muy mal


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> jajjaajajajaj.... Había dicho el 23 ¡¡¡¡ @xilebo .... Casi....
> 
> #RoboaFrancia



Me acorde ti!! casi lo clavas el penalty pitado a Argentina!! jajajajaja que fuerte


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Jojo no se te ve escocido,no. hemoal pringao hemoal


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> En el 90 perdieron la final normal. En 2006 no recuerdo, deberia wikimirarlo



Cierto, en el 90 palmaron inglaterra para variar e italia los penaltys.

En el 2006 seguro. FUe el mundial en el que no jugaba messi y palmaron en los penaltys con alemania.


Añado: Y en 11, 15 y 16 en copas americas. Y habra varias mas, supongo.
Vamos, que tampoco es que esten mejor que españa en el global.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (18 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> En el 90 perdieron la final normal. En 2006 no recuerdo, deberia wikimirarlo



En el 2006 caen en 1/4 con Alemania en penaltis, la unica que han perdido en mundiales.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Falnesatar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296834
> 
> 
> Buena cosecha de energía entorno al falo de osiris.



Mañana les pueden meter sus 50 puntos más de inflación y todos contentos.

Lo peor que si no hacemos nada es nuestro futuro.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

*¡Y Messi se hizo D10S!*

Argentina conquistó el Mundial en los penaltis tras un final épico y una batalla para la historia entre él y Mbappé. Coman y Tchouameni fallaron sus tiros. Tercera estrella para Argentina.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (18 Dic 2022)

Pues ya me despido del hilo, Argentina ha ganado, desde mi punto de vista, merecidamente, ya que ha propuesto mucho mas futbol que Francia. En la primera parte le ha dado un baño en juego y en tactica a los franceses.

En 2 minutos de Mbappe han remontado, vuelta a la burra Argentina y vuelta a empatar. Pero Argentina ha jugado mucho mejor todo el partido.

Y sobre Messi pues que decir, que va a ser de nuevo balón de oro, que es y ha sido el mejor de la historia y que hemos tenido la suerte de poder disfrutar de un jugador como el estos años. Yo no he visto ni a Pele, ni a Di Estefano, peor he visto a Maradona, a Messi, a Cruyff y a Ronaldinho (este podría haber sido el mejor de toda la historia si le hubiese dado la gana).

Hasta la final de la cosa esa de la nations


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

*No le tuvo que hacer ninguna gracia: la prenda que el jeque puso a Messi para levantar el trofeo*

El rosarino tuvo que no dar crédito cuando, deseoso como estaba de poder alzar la copa, la persona que se la entregó le colocó esta prensa.


----------



## V. R. N (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296715
> 
> 
> Sin cortarse un pelo
> ...



Me ha encantado este comentario


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

FMI abrió la vía para desembolsar a Argentina unos US$6.000 millones por su “prudente gestión macroeconómica”


El FMI aprobó el 25 de marzo un programa de ayuda para Argentina por un total de 44.000 millones de dólares a 30 meses.




www.semana.com


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Cierto, en el 90 palmaron inglaterra para variar e italia los penaltys.
> 
> En el 2006 seguro. FUe el mundial en el que no jugaba messi y palmaron en los penaltys con alemania.
> 
> ...



Pero yo hablo de mundial. En una Copa America no se pueden perder horas como chuta rival los penalties


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

FMI y Argentina alcanzan acuerdo sobre la tercera revisión de su programa


FMI y Argentina alcanzan acuerdo sobre la tercera revisión de su programa




www.infobae.com


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (18 Dic 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> es q es brutal....no sabia nada dl articulo hasta q ha venido un conocido a ver la final y me lo ha comentado....es flipante...



Yo personalmente pensaba que el artículo era falso, lo busqué y estaba ahí (el primero que me apareció)....

Que bueno que su selección de mierda africana no ganó nada


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (18 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> por supuesto. su ansia de rabo negro en vestuario es legendaria.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296730



¿sí o qué papá?







Si es que le gustan más los negros sudorosos que a un tonto un lápiz.


----------



## Señor-Presidente (18 Dic 2022)

Messi mejor que Pelé. Jaja


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

*Gracias por tanto Dibu*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Los del far$a le siguen comiendo la polla al enano que los ha arruinado


----------



## Hyperion (18 Dic 2022)

A otra cosa , Joder, no sabía que había tanto boludo en Barna he visto ya varias marabuntas de argentinos, petardos por toda la ciudad, la mitad de los coches van con bandera boluda...Luego dicen que los inmis mayoritarios aquí son los italianos, con la Eurocopa no vi ni la décima parte de peña celebrándolo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Gracias por tanto Dibu*



Ha demostrado ser un buen portero...y un gran gilipollas.


----------



## Señor-Presidente (18 Dic 2022)

Hyperion dijo:


> A otra cosa , Joder, no sabía que había tanto boludo en Barna he visto ya varias marabuntas de argentinos, petardos por toda la ciudad, la mitad de los coches van con bandera boluda...Luego dicen que los inmis mayoritarios aquí son los italianos, con la Eurocopa no vi ni la décima parte de peña celebrándolo



Vives en Barcelona, que pena.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

*Por eso hicieron el mundial en diciembre*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Hyperion dijo:


> A otra cosa , Joder, no sabía que había tanto boludo en Barna he visto ya varias marabuntas de argentinos, petardos por toda la ciudad, la mitad de los coches van con bandera boluda...Luego dicen que los inmis mayoritarios aquí son los italianos, con la Eurocopa no vi ni la décima parte de peña celebrándolo



¿En barna? Miles.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Por eso hicieron el mundial en diciembre*



Este me gusta más.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Este me gusta más.



Jajajaja lo sabia


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Dic 2022)

Falnesatar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296834
> 
> 
> Buena cosecha de energía entorno al falo de osiris.



Si la foto es cierta, la autentica demostracion de que esos que dicen que sobra poblacion en el planeta tienen la absoluta razon


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿sí o qué papá?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Desde cuándo el presidente de una nación se va al campo a consolar jugadores de fútbol. Es la primera vez que veo algo así, normalmente se saludan en los palcos, pierdan o ganen.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (18 Dic 2022)

la mejor final desde 1986...

emocion y goles.

ITA 90. ARG 0-ALE 1 (aburrida) ("penaltito" para germany, aburrida aunq para mí me dejó el momento más épico q recuerdo de un mundial: el diego llamando hijos de puta a todos los italianos al pitar el himno de argentina, Grande Diego!)

USA 94 BRA-ITA 0-0 Penaltis (aburrida, fallo de Roberto Baggio en la tanda, peero nada de futbol...si el mejor de ese partido es Mauro Silva, ya sabes q tipo de partido has visto)

FRA 98. FRA-BRA 3-0 no estuvo mal, buenos goles de zizou, pero brasil no estuvo a la altura (probablemente por la epilepsia de Ronaldo)

COR y JAP. 02. BRA-ALE 2-0 buenos goles de rivo y ronaldo, pero no tuvo mucha chicha de emocion (y peinado estrafalario de Ronaldo)

ALE 06 FRA-ITA 1-1 PEnaltis emocion, el panenka de zizoiu y el couop de bul tras mentar a su hermana Matterazzi, no estuvo mal (esta puede entrar en los estandar de emoción pero no d goles)

SUD 10 ESP-HOL 1-0 emocionalmente para un español brutal...pero para un espectador objetivo aburrida salvo dos momentos: la parada de casillas a robben y el gol de iniesta (tb meto la patada d de jong a xabi alonso). pero final aburrida

BRA 14 ALE-ARG 1-0 emoción pero aburrida, realmente...salvo los fallos de higuain y el "era por abajo palacios"

RUS 18 FRA-CRO 4-2, entretenida y con goles, y algo de emoción porque croacia pudo sostennerle durante un rato el pulso d goles a. francia..podría entrar en el tipo: emoción+ goles.


QAT 22 FRA-ARG 3-3 penaltis. sin lugar a dudas la mejor de todas las anteriores desde 1986...emocion y goles, remontadas inesperadas, intensidad, fuerza fisico, prorroga con dos goles (q eso se ha dado solo en el BRA-CRO) y finalmente penaltis...




es mi opinion obviamente


----------



## Señor-Presidente (18 Dic 2022)

Haaland dará un salto de calidad a Noruega y ojo con Noruega en la Eurocopa y el próximo mundial.


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pero yo hablo de mundial. En una Copa America no se pueden perder horas como chuta rival los penalties



Ah, si solo es mundial si. Nosotros vamos 1 a 4 lo cual es gilipollesco total.

Somos como holanda en las tandas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Pues ya me despido del hilo, Argentina ha ganado, desde mi punto de vista, merecidamente, ya que ha propuesto mucho mas futbol que Francia. En la primera parte le ha dado un baño en juego y en tactica a los franceses.
> 
> En 2 minutos de Mbappe han remontado, vuelta a la burra Argentina y vuelta a empatar. Pero Argentina ha jugado mucho mejor todo el partido.
> 
> ...



Límpiate eso que tienes en la boca.


----------



## artemis (18 Dic 2022)

@Manero cuantos campeones mundiales tiene el farsa? Que equipo ha tenido más campeones mundiales?

El farsa el auténtico perdedor de la final


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Señor-Presidente dijo:


> Haaland dará un salto de calidad a Noruega y ojo con Noruega en la Eurocopa y el próximo mundial.



Jalan solo no puede ganar nada. Suerte si consigue estar en alguna euro o mundial


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Jajajaj, en gol mundial uno entrevistando a los argentinos, dice en directo para España, y dice el aficionado "joder tio, a tomar por culo"


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Jajajaja lo sabia



No tendrás uno de Manero felando a Me$$i...


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

*ARGENTINA CAMPEONA DEL MUNDO*


----------



## artemis (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Límpiate eso que tienes en la boca.



Te refieres a la lefa que le gotea?


----------



## Señor-Presidente (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Jalan solo no puede ganar nada. Suerte si consigue estar en alguna euro o mundial



Odegard y otros tantos que están en ese equipo.


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> @Manero cuantos campeones mundiales tiene el farsa? Que equipo ha tenido más campeones mundiales?
> 
> El farsa el auténtico perdedor de la final



Los jugadores del Barça han hecho un mundial acorde al nivel del equipo: Europa League


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Los jugadores del Barça han hecho un mundial acorde al nivel del equipo: Europa League



Pues a mi me ha encantado Piedri... Y el yerno también....


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Pues a mi me ha encantado Piedri... Y el yerno también....



Balon de oro y Golden Boy


----------



## Falnesatar (18 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Si la foto es cierta, la autentica demostracion de que esos que dicen que sobra poblacion en el planeta tienen la absoluta razon


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Dic 2022)

Falnesatar dijo:


>



Juas, y la foto la de Maradona


----------



## noc555 (18 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Era fuera de juego hijos de puta
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296739
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296741



La mano no cuenta


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Messi no va a ser balón de oro este año. Salvo que el PSG llegue muy lejos en Shempions, y aun asi habría que verlo.

Lo digo desde ya.


----------



## theelf (18 Dic 2022)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> la mejor final desde 1986...
> 
> emocion y goles.
> 
> ...



Opino igual, buen resumen


----------



## zapatitos (18 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Si la foto es cierta, la autentica demostracion de que esos que dicen que sobra poblacion en el planeta tienen la absoluta razon





¿Esta población también sobraba en el planeta o esto era gañanismo y garrulismo pero del sano y del que mola?


----------



## manutartufo (18 Dic 2022)

Tomar los triunfos de un país, como propios, porque un exjugador de tu club gana el mundial con su país , aparte de ser traición a la patria, es de imbéciles.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

*Messi ya tiene su premio*


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Esta población también sobraba en el planeta o esto era gañanismo y garrulismo pero del sano y del que mola?




TU que crees?


----------



## propileos (18 Dic 2022)

Muy mala noticia que haya ganado el mundial argentina, cualquier niño que haya visto el mundial lo que habra aprendido es que la trampa, el engaño, el teatro, el juego sucio, el menosprecio al rival, es lo que te hace campeon, y esos valores enmierdan a toda la humanidad, y cuanto mas mierda exista en el mundo mas facil que te alcance cualquier dia en cualquier sitio.


----------



## Raul83 (18 Dic 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Pues ya me despido del hilo, Argentina ha ganado, desde mi punto de vista, merecidamente, ya que ha propuesto mucho mas futbol que Francia. En la primera parte le ha dado un baño en juego y en tactica a los franceses.
> 
> En 2 minutos de Mbappe han remontado, vuelta a la burra Argentina y vuelta a empatar. Pero Argentina ha jugado mucho mejor todo el partido.
> 
> ...



El Balón de Oro es toda la temporada. Sería injusto que Messi lo ganase sólo por ésto.


----------



## qbit (18 Dic 2022)

Lo bueno de esta final es que como ambos equipos daban mucho asco, uno de los dos se iba a joder, y perdiera el que perdiera iba a encontrar el lado bueno, que en este caso es:

* Se joden los moronegros.
* Se joden los del multiculturalismo (racismo antiblanco en realidad).
* Se jode la rata.
* Se jode Macron.
* Francáfrica no renueva el título mundial.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> TU que crees?




Yo creo lo que creo ¿y tú?

Saludos.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2022)

Jajajajajajajajajajajjajaaj....

Hostia puta ¡¡¡¡ Qué no lo había visto ¡¡¡¡¡

¿ Qué le han puesto al Hormonas ????.... Pero si lo han vestido como una madame de una casa de putas ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

Jajajajajajajaajjaaa... ¿ Qué mierda es eso ?????? Jajajajajaja....


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Si claro, como tú a Pelé











MARADONA YA TIENE SU PLAZA EN BRASIL


Reconocimiento al mejor jugador de todos los tiempos en Río de Janeiro, a pesar del voto contrario del hijo de Bolsonaro.




www.elgrafico.com.ar


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> MARADONA YA TIENE SU PLAZA EN BRASIL
> 
> 
> Reconocimiento al mejor jugador de todos los tiempos en Río de Janeiro, a pesar del voto contrario del hijo de Bolsonaro.
> ...



¿Tú admiras a Pelé?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajajjajaaj....
> 
> Hostia puta ¡¡¡¡ Qué no lo había visto ¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> ...



El trato era ese, supongo que en el próximo mundial al capitán ganador lo vestirán de Sheriff


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (18 Dic 2022)

Los catalanes son tan ridículos que celebran el título de los pelotudos, porque jugaba su mesías enano, cuando les dejó tirados y arruinados ante el mejor postor. SUBNORMALES


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿Tú admiras a Pelé?



Claro, lo ví jugar.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> El trato era ese, supongo que en el próximo mundial al capitán ganador lo vestirán de Sheriff



Pero... ¿ Qué es ??? ¿ La bata de su abuela o algo así ?? Jajajja... Te juro que no sé lo que es....


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo creo lo que creo ¿y tú?
> 
> Saludos.



Pues eso

Un abrazo


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

*El legado de Messi*


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Los catalanes son tan ridículos que celebran el título de los pelotudos, porque jugaba su mesías enano, cuando les dejó tirados y arruinados ante el mejor postor. SUBNORMALES



Y sin hablar catalán.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Pero... ¿ Qué es ??? ¿ La bata de su abuela o algo así ?? Jajajja... Te juro que no sé lo que es....



Un ropaje que el dio el jeque


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Claro, lo ví jugar.



Pues eres más viejo que el bosque.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (18 Dic 2022)

Dibu salvó la última de Francia en la prórroga, cómo hizo Casillas con Robben.

Delantera y portería te dan un Mundial.

No entiendo cómo dejan a jugadores jóvenes tirar un penalty.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Pues eso
> 
> Un abrazo




Pues entonces todo correcto, era por cerciorarme...

Saludos.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Un ropaje que el dio el jeque



Jajjajjajajaja.... La madre que me parió ..... Jaajjaajja.... 

Me he partido la caja.... Jajajajjajajj....


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

*Del infierno a la gloria*

Messi se desquita de una serie de decepciones con la selección que han virado en el último año en tres títulos: Copa América, Finalissima y Mundial.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajjajjajajaja.... La madre que me parió ..... Jaajjaajja....
> 
> Me he partido la caja.... Jajajajjajajj....



Esa será la foto para la historia, Messi levantando la copa con una camisola de Madame.


----------



## NORDWAND (18 Dic 2022)

A Messi le falta un desafío. Ganarle al Madrid una final de Champions


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Messi no va a ser balón de oro este año. Salvo que el PSG llegue muy lejos en Shempions, y aun asi habría que verlo.
> 
> Lo digo desde ya.



Llorando está.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Camavinga es caradepinga jajajjajaa


----------



## Raul83 (18 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Ya no hay duda en el mundo que el mejor jugador de la historia salió de la cantera del Barsa.
> 
> Es es lo que escuece a los mandriles. A mamarla!



Qué poca deportividad. Es sólo fútbol, atontao.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajjajjajajaja.... La madre que me parió ..... Jaajjaajja....
> 
> Me he partido la caja.... Jajajajjajajj....



Ridiculo total jajajajaja  

Se trata del bisht, una capa de celebración en Qatar que solo la utilizan las figuras preminentes masculinas del régimen (vamos, todas resumiendo...) en ceremonias importantes.


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ridiculo total jajajajaja
> 
> Se trata del bisht, una capa de celebración en Qatar que solo la utilizan las figuras preminentes masculinas del régimen (vamos, todas resumiendo...) en ceremonias importantes.



Lo disfrazaron de La Blasa


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ridiculo total jajajajaja
> 
> Se trata del bisht, una capa de celebración en Qatar que solo la utilizan las figuras preminentes masculinas del régimen (vamos, todas resumiendo...) en ceremonias importantes.



De todas formas, en un momento así, que vas a recoger el trofeo más deseado por cualquier futbolista y te vistan de jefaza de una casa de putas, es para hacérselo mirar.... Qué fuerte ¡¡¡¡ Jajajjajajaa.... No acabo de creerme que no sea un montaje o algo así... Jajajajaj


----------



## Raul83 (18 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Cuando empezaron estaba medio gracioso,
> era algo diferente,
> 
> pero llevan 15 años haciendo el subnormal y cada día se superan,
> ...



Chiringuito, generador de odio. Y luego van de buenos.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

El de Adidas está noche tendrá orgasmos.


----------



## vegahermosa (18 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Muy mala noticia que haya ganado el mundial argentina, cualquier niño que haya visto el mundial lo que habra aprendido es que la trampa, el engaño, el teatro, el juego sucio, el menosprecio al rival, es lo que te hace campeon, y esos valores enmierdan a toda la humanidad, y cuanto mas mierda exista en el mundo mas facil que te alcance cualquier dia en cualquier sitio.



eso nunca se dejo de practicar, brasil argentina uruguay italia lo han llevado de bandera siempre, es su estilo particular y si tienen suerte y buenos jugadores suena la flauta

mas de eso quisiera yo para los mios y menos hostias de toque chorra que no lleva a nada , que somos hispanos y la picardia la llevamos dentro para lo que queremos


----------



## sirulo (18 Dic 2022)

Pues misión completada,ya le han regaladoel mundial a la cucaracha hormonada, mañana vuelta a la realidad tercermundismo y comer palomas...las que queden.


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Los catalanes son tan ridículos que celebran el título de los pelotudos, porque jugaba su mesías enano, cuando les dejó tirados y arruinados ante el mejor postor. SUBNORMALES



Messi es el mejor de la historia deja de llorar y acéptalo


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Casi todos los de la seleccion boluda si no fuera por lo de darle patadas a la pelota estarían atracando farmacias y a las viejas que salen de misa para pagarse su dosis de fentanilo mezclado con pegamento.
> 
> Saludos.



Ves como me das la razon?


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Dic 2022)

Si conocéis alguna página de camisetas de fútbol baratitas mandarme por privado . Quiero pillar la camiseta argentina de d10s


----------



## HDR (18 Dic 2022)

Yo no tenía ninguna preferencia, estos 2 y Marruecos son precisamente los que más asco me daban. Una pena de final, entre gentuza...

El seleccionador gabacho es un Amunike de la vida, otro chuloputas que se cree líder y que, con sus preferencias personales subjetivas y no profesionales, le cuesta el título a su país.

Con Benzema en el campo, Francia habría completado la remontada. Ha estado medio partido con Mbappe en modo inútil en la posición de 9, sin que hiciese nada hasta que lo mueve a su sitio en la 2ª parte, pero ya era tarde. Todo por no llevar a Benzema, me alegro por él que es el único que ha quedado en buen lugar. En cambio al matao de Dembele sí lo pone, para tener que quitarlo en el 40'...


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Dic 2022)

Hacía años que no veía a los madridistas sufrir tanto como está noche . Han ido con todas las selecciones que se enfrentaban a argentina para que no ganará Messi el mundial . Terrible


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Los catalanes son tan ridículos que celebran el título de los pelotudos, porque jugaba su mesías enano, cuando les dejó tirados y arruinados ante el mejor postor. SUBNORMALES



Lo mismo que los madridistas apoyando a Mbappé en el partido de hoy.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Hacía años que no veía a los madridistas sufrir tanto como está noche . Han ido con todas las selecciones que se enfrentaban a argentina para que no ganará Messi el mundial . Terrible



Los jueves


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si conocéis alguna página de camisetas de fútbol baratitas mandarme por privado . Quiero pillar la camiseta argentina de d10s



Espera a que salga con 3 estrellas


----------



## JAGGER (18 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Dic 2022)

Hoy se acabó el debate Cristino vs Messi y cuál es el mejor de la historia. Partido histórico para la historia del fútbol


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Hoy se acabó el debate Cristino vs Messi y cuál es el mejor de la historia. Partido histórico para la historia del fútbol



Nunca hubo debate


----------



## Dr.Muller (18 Dic 2022)

Enhorabuena a la argentina por el mundial conquistado.
me parece un justo ganador del mismo


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Dic 2022)

Hemos visto el partido más emociónante de la historia del fútbol


----------



## V. R. N (18 Dic 2022)

Este mundial ya están diciendo que es el mejor de la historia he escuchado de pasada... y es alucinante porque pienso que no ha habido un mundial con más apestosidad NUNCA, los moros dando maletines, fajos....haciéndose en invierno, si esto no es anómalo....


----------



## Adelaido (18 Dic 2022)

*GABACHOS HIJOS DE PVTAAAAA
GANÓ LA ARGENTINAAAAA
OÍSTE, BOLUDO? GANO LA ARGENTINA*


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Dic 2022)

Creo que no hay 10 partidos más emocionantes que esté en la historia del fútbol


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

*"Diego me la iba a regalar..."*

Leo Messi ya tiene su tan ansiada Copa, tras mucho sufrimiento. El astro argentino fue claro, está en los “últimos años” de su carrera, pero la estrella ya es suya.


----------



## Jvsl36 (18 Dic 2022)

JAGGER bancas te la parada pensé qué los judíos sólo se sentían Israelíes.
Vamos Argentina


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (18 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Límpiate eso que tienes en la boca.



¿...? pero si aqui el unico que se ha lefado en todos los antimessi ha sido el 10 de Argentina, sois los que teneis todo el grumo por la cara.........rociadas y rociadaas de grumooo....

Yo no se porque os da tanta rabia, no lo entiendo. A mi me gusta el futbol y me gusta ver buenos partidos y buenos jugadores y hoy Argentina ha sido mejor que Francia, que solo ha aguantado por la enorme calidad de Mbappe y por su poderío físico.

Y hoy Messi ha hecho un muy buen partido. Os guste o no.


----------



## mondeja (18 Dic 2022)

mondeja dijo:


> Si ya sabe que va a ganar Argentina hasta el que pica las entradas, no sé por qué seguís haciendo como si hubiera emoción.





mondeja dijo:


> Está todo amañado pero es que ya ni se lo curran, es un esperpento y vosotros haciendo como que es real
> 
> ¿Qué vais a hacer cuando todos los conspirañecos acierten que está más que pactado que va a ganar Argentina? Hacer como que no ha pasado nada y seguir viviendo una mentira como una catedral.



¿Bueno qué? ¿Nos vamos haciendo conspirañordos o no hay pelotas?

Qué tontos sois joder, demasiado


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

Maricron en el vestuario dando ánimos después de quedar subcampeones. 
Y seguro que le pide el teléfono a alguno también.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (18 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> ​
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296918



Ya no vuelves a ver ganar otro mundial.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Hemos visto el partido más emociónante de la historia del fútbol



Hombre...


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

Fui a verlo al bar y menudo gusto ver la cara de los gabachos al final.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (18 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> El Balón de Oro es toda la temporada. Sería injusto que Messi lo ganase sólo por ésto.



El año pasado no estuvo entre los nominados. 

El mundial pesa mucho, en Francia el PSG ganara la liga con la chorra y en champions ya veremos hasta donde llega. Sorprende que con los jugadores que tiene no llegue mas lejos.

Pero es que solo veo dos jugadores que le pueden hacer sombra:

- Mbappe
- Haaland

Mbappe juega en el mismo equipo que Messi por lo que los exitos colectivos le suman lo mismo a los dos.

Haaland no ha jugado el mundial y tendría que ganar Premier y Champion y tener un balance muy superior al resto, recordemos que Lewan no tiene ningún balón de oro.

Por eso ahora mismo es el máximo favorito.

PD el año que España gano el mundial se sentaron Messi, Xavi e Iniesta y finalmente se lo dieron a Messi. Recordar que los sudamericanos y los asiáticos también votan por el balón de oro y eso decanta muchas veces la balanza


----------



## theelf (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Maricron en el vestuario dando ánimos después de quedar subcampeones.
> Y seguro que le pide el teléfono a alguno también.



ese pone el culo de consolacion...


----------



## HDR (18 Dic 2022)

Lo del jeque poniéndole la mantilla de maruja en Semana Santa a su empleado Ochonel ha estado bastante bien 

Se la ha puesto tapando casi por completo la equipación de Argentina para el momento de levantar el título. ¿Permite eso después de darse tantos golpecitos en el pecho? Por dinero baila el perro.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Fui a verlo al bar y menudo gusto ver la cara de los gabachos al final.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296962



pero si los andorranos sois francesos


----------



## Agente Coulson (18 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Hoy se acabó el debate Cristino vs Messi y cuál es el mejor de la historia. Partido histórico para la historia del fútbol



Hoy jugaba Mbappe contra Messi. Y para mí Mbappe ha hecho mejor partido que Messi.

El mejor Cristiano promediaba más de un gol por partido. Y, además, era un líder en el vestuario y no recuerdo que se escondiera nunca.

Como madridista si me dieran la opción de elegir entre fichar al próximo Cristiano o al próximo Messi, elegiría al próximo Cristiano. Su carácter ganador encaja mejor con el espíritu del Real Madrid.


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

theelf dijo:


> ese pone el culo de consolacion...



Va enfarlopado


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Maricron en el vestuario dando ánimos después de quedar subcampeones.
> Y seguro que le pide el teléfono a alguno también.



Joder este tío no se cansa de hacer el ridículo


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> pero si los andorranos sois francesos



No, no lo somos. Solo Uno de los jefes de Estado es el présidente gabacho, el otro es el Obispo de la seu d'Urgell.
Me he alegrado con la derrota. Ils peuvent se faire enculer.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (18 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Traidor a España eres tu, españuelo de mierda que le comes el culo a catalanes y vascos.
> 
> Anda y vete para la Sagra, tu ambiente



Esa es la nueva maldición gitana.


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

He vuelto a ver la tanda de penaltis
En el penalty de Dybala retira el pie para que entre
Y en el penalty de Paredes mantiene el brazo encogido hasta que pasa el balon


----------



## Poseidón (18 Dic 2022)

No sabia que habia tanto pancho infiltrado en el foro. Menuda plaga biblica, no es casualidad que España haya ido cuesta abajo y sin frenos desde principios del 2000 cuando empezo la llegada masiva de esta gente.


----------



## Scout.308 (18 Dic 2022)

Un equipo de blancos ha ganado a un equipo de negros, día de luto para @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

Repasando la lista de selecciones _ilustres_ que en este mundial no han jugado un pimiento o no parecían darle mucha importancia a la cosa, podemos concluir que Argentina es la única que se ha tomado esto en serio.
Se ha echado de menos a Italia
De Alemania no sé ni qué decir
Contra toda lógica, después del partido contra Corea en octavos, Brasil pensaba que había ganado el mundial ... wtf
Aunque el partido de hoy haya cambiado a partir del 2-1, hasta ese momento yo no recordaba una final tan desnivelada, y se pueden leer los comentarios del hilo para comprobarlo, en algunas fases del partido Francia estaba haciendo el ridículo. Han podido hasta ganar la final porque embape es una jodida máquina de precisión, pero es igual, esa gente necesitaba un entrenador.


----------



## Chulita (18 Dic 2022)

mondeja dijo:


> ¿Bueno qué? ¿Nos vamos haciendo conspirañordos o no hay pelotas?
> 
> Qué tontos sois joder, demasiado






No pueden con ello. NO PUEDEN CON ELLO. 

Hacen como sí nada. Es más, siguen hablando de las mismas mierdas. Que si Messi nosequé,
que si rollos tácticos de hace más de veinte años y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Los catalanes son tan ridículos que celebran el título de los pelotudos, porque jugaba su mesías enano, cuando les dejó tirados y arruinados ante el mejor postor. SUBNORMALES



Yo solo celebro el ver a los Mandriles rabiar.
Los mismos mandriles que iban en contra de España porque el entrenador era Luis Enrique, los mismos mandriles que querían que Francia ganase porque detestan a Messi ( y no me extraña lo han sufrido unos cuantos años) a pesar de que Embape hace no mucho se rió en su puta cara. Ese es el nivel.

Eso celebramos. Se puede ser del Madrid y ser una persona digna o se puede ser un Mandril como tu pepito, un pedazo de mierda que ahora rebosa bilis. Lo has entendido tarugo?.Pues sigue rabiando mandril.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> No, no lo somos. Solo Uno de los jefes de Estado es el présidente gabacho, el otro es el Obispo de la seu d'Urgell.
> Me he alegrado con la derrota. Ils peuvent se faire enculer.



ahora me vas a contar que tú con el obispo a muerte


----------



## Señor X (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> He vuelto a ver la tanda de penaltis
> En el penalty de Dybala retira el pie para que entre
> Y en el penalty de Paredes mantiene el brazo encogido hasta que pasa el balon



Todas estas teorias de la conspiración y tal, al negro francés que falla en el último minuto de la prórroga, gracias al portero argentino, a ese, se le olvidaron contarle lo que había que hacer en realidad.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (18 Dic 2022)

Messi no ha ganado tres Champions seguidas. Ni dos. 

Pero el Balón de Oro se lo lleva a excepción de lo que haga Haaland en el City. El Bayern está más fresco para enfrentarse al PSG. 

Mbappé tendría que hacer una Benzemada en Champions. 

¿Qué hubiera sido un Mundial sin Messi y sin Mbappé?

Hubiera sido un Mundial plano y conformista. También, faltaba Haaland.

Argentina ha sido el rival más sólido, demostrando espíritu italiano. Y eso, que la defensa argentina no le llega a la defensa italiana. 

Por cierto, suerte ha tenido Lautaro de que el rebote lo pillara Messi, porque no veas las oportunidades que ha perdonado.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## theelf (18 Dic 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Todas estas teorias de la conspiración y tal, al negro francés que falla en el último minuto de la prórroga, gracias al portero argentino, a ese, se le olvidaron contarle lo que había que hacer en realidad.



Se olvidaron tambien al referi de no pitar penales a francia y a mbape


----------



## HDR (18 Dic 2022)

Los negros tiran mal los penaltis, es algo que no van a decir en televisión por racismos y tal. Les pasa lo mismo que en natación, donde son malísimos porque son desgarbados, tienen un centro de gravedad desubicado, muy alto, se quedan sin equilibrio. Por eso se tuercen y nadan fatal, ninguno va las Olimpiadas, ni mundiales, ni siquiera continentales.

Con los penaltis en el fútbol lo mismo, centro de gravedad demasiado alto y en consecuencia se tuercen al realizar el equilibrio durante el disparo, mala postura y balón fuera. Tienen más probabilidades de fallar a balón parado.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> Argentina ha sido el rival más sólido, demostrando espíritu italiano.



Contra Arabia Saudi se dejaron remontar el partido.
Contra Australia en octavos iban 2-0, y en la última jugada Emiliano tuvo que hacer un paradón para evitar el empate y la prórroga.
Contra Paises Bajos en cuartos iban 2-0, y se dejaron empatar.
Contra Francia hoy en la final iban 2-0, se dejan empatar, y en la prórroga con 3-2, les vuelven a empatar. Y podrían haber perdido.

Yo por "solidez" entiendo otra cosa. Que de los 7 partidos, 4 los tengas ganados y te los compliques... bueno.


----------



## Donald-Trump (18 Dic 2022)

Mundial preparado para que gane el hormonas, y al final lo visten de scort del barrio de Salamanca para levantar la copa del mundo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Se ha resolvido a preñaltis. Tampoco hay que fliparse demasiao. El partido ha estao bonito. Ha sido probablemente el mejor partido de Argentina en ermondial y el peor partido de Francia en ermondial. Al final empate.


----------



## eltonelero (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Desde cuándo el presidente de una nación se va al campo a consolar jugadores de fútbol. Es la primera vez que veo algo así, normalmente se saludan en los palcos, pierdan o ganen.



y luego a millones de currelas que mantienen el. pais lo que les manda no son abracitos sino antidisturbios...


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Yo solo celebro el ver a los Mandriles rabiar.
> Los mismos mandriles que iban en contra de España porque el entrenador era Luis Enrique, los mismos mandriles que querían que Francia ganase porque detestan a Messi ( y no me extraña lo han sufrido unos cuantos años) a pesar de que Embape hace no mucho se rió en su puta cara. Ese es el nivel.
> 
> Eso celebramos. Se puede ser del Madrid y ser una persona digna o se puede ser un Mandril como tu pepito, un pedazo de mierda que ahora rebosa bilis. Lo has entendido tarugo?.Pues sigue rabiando mandril.



Se pusieron como fieras con Luis cuando sentó al mierdas de Raul en el mundial de Alemania. El cual se reía en el banquillo mientras Francia nos eliminaba, no me olvidaré, que puto asco que me dió el mierdas sobrevalorado de Raulón. Toda la prensa y la merengada echandole las culpas a Luis. Rabiaron de nuevo cuando Luis ganó la eurocopa del 2008, se jodieron bien. Y el colofón en el 2014, con FlorenMIERDAS tocando los cojones y jodiendo directamente la concentración de España, mientras toda la borregada merengona descerebrada lo justificaba, fanáticos hijosdeputa.

Me alegro que haya ganado Argentina, OS JODEIS MERENGUES!!! TRAIDORES. Los culés son unos subnormales, pero vosotros dais el MISMO ASCO.


*FELICIDADES ARGENTINA!!!*

*GRANDE MESSI!!!*


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> y luego a millones de currelas que mantienen el. pais lo que les manda no son abracitos sino antidisturbios...




Se vuelve loco con los negros, ese iba al vestuario a ver si pillaba rabo mamadou.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina ha salido muy bien, con un De Paul magnífico.

Francia no se parecía en nada a la Francia que se ha visto en otros partidos y no se han encontrao un poquito hasta la segunda parte. Han hecho un partido bastante flojo y han remontao porque ha querido Mbapé y nada más.


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> ahora me vas a contar que tú con el obispo a muerte



Ninguno de los 2. Que se mantengan a raya


----------



## Focus in (18 Dic 2022)

le regalan 1 gol a francia con una falsa mano, y aun asi pierden.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Contra Arabia Saudi se dejaron remontar el partido.
> Contra Australia en octavos iban 2-0, y en la última jugada Emiliano tuvo que hacer un paradón para evitar el empate y la prórroga.
> Contra Paises Bajos en cuartos iban 2-0, y se dejaron empatar.
> Contra Francia hoy en la final iban 2-0, se dejan empatar, y en la prórroga con 3-2, les vuelven a empatar. Y podrían haber perdido.
> ...



el mensaje al que contestas dice el más sólido, si hay otro más solido me gustaría saber cuál.


----------



## Toallin (18 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ninguno de los 2. Que se mantengan a raya
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1297013



Pásame una foto en bragas


----------



## javso (18 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Si hay que buscar las 7 diferencias, la primera está en las gradas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ninguno de los 2. Que se mantengan a raya
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1297013



sois muy peculiares los andorranos, de niño me metí una cosa al bolsillo sin querer y me echaron la bronca en una tienda


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

Toallin dijo:


> Pásame una foto en bragas



No.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (18 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Contra Arabia Saudi se dejaron remontar el partido.
> Contra Australia en octavos iban 2-0, y en la última jugada Emiliano tuvo que hacer un paradón para evitar el empate y la prórroga.
> Contra Paises Bajos en cuartos iban 2-0, y se dejaron empatar.
> Contra Francia hoy en la final iban 2-0, se dejan empatar, y en la prórroga con 3-2, les vuelven a empatar. Y podrían haber perdido.
> ...



La gente no conoce la alineación de Argentina. Se saben de memoria la de Brasil, por eso, lo de Argentina ha sido una solidez de derroche y compromiso. Un muro en el medio del campo, la defensa tenía sus debilidades. Pero minimizan los errores. No les da miedo darle el balón al rival, cómo hicieron contra Croacia. Y marcaban a la contra porque es un equipo efectivo. 

Ya que Argentina es un equipo trabajado y que se deja la piel. Ni Brasil ni España han sido sólidas, por poner un ejemplo. 

Francia ha sufrido bastante. Upamecano, Koundé y Theo han hecho una final insegura. Han tenido que hacer dos cambios antes del descanso. Han disecado a Giroud, a Griezmann y a Dembelé. Y eso es de equipo sólido. 

Francia tiene mejores jugadores pero eso no significa que el equipo funcione mejor.


----------



## Juanchufri (18 Dic 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Los negros tiran mal los penaltis, es algo que no van a decir en televisión por racismos y tal. Les pasa lo mismo que en natación, donde son malísimos porque son desgarbados, tienen un centro de gravedad desubicado, muy alto, se quedan sin equilibrio. Por eso se tuercen y nadan fatal, ninguno va las Olimpiadas, ni mundiales, ni siquiera continentales.
> 
> Con los penaltis en el fútbol lo mismo, centro de gravedad demasiado alto y en consecuencia se tuercen al realizar el equilibrio durante el disparo, mala postura y balón fuera. Tienen más probabilidades de fallar a balón parado.



De natación eso que dices, y mayor densidad osea y muscular que les proporciona menos flotabilidad.


----------



## Toallin (18 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> No.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1297021



Que bragas usas?


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

Toallin dijo:


> Que bragas usas?



Del mercadillo.


----------



## Toallin (18 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Del mercadillo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1297039



Eres sencilla como Mezy


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> el mensaje al que contestas dice el más sólido, si hay otro más solido me gustaría saber cuál.



Marruecos me ha parecido más sólido que Argentina. Al menos defensivamente.

Argentina ha sido superior en casi todos los partidos, pero luego la "gestión del resultado" ha sido bastante mediocre. Que da igual, porque en un Mundial se trata de no perder, y si no te remontan del todo (Argentina, salvo el 1º día, no ha ido perdiendo en ningún momento), pues es suficiente. Pero que vayas ganando y te hagan sufrir en casi todos los partidos... pues eso. Gestión regulera.


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Dic 2022)

Toallin dijo:


> Eres sencilla como Mezy



No soy Grace Kelly. Sino una mujera humilde


----------



## ironpipo (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> He vuelto a ver la tanda de penaltis
> En el penalty de Dybala retira el pie para que entre
> Y en el penalty de Paredes mantiene el brazo encogido hasta que pasa el balon



En el de Messi Se ve que mientras esté va a paso lento a patear, el lloris da un pasito a la izquierda, regalándole un segundo justo para que se la tire hacia la derecha. Viendo que Messi iba al trote de haber querido peferctamente podría haberlo aguantado hasta el final y no hacer ese saltito de regalo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Nunca hubo debate



Los putos periolistos de la central lechera estuvieron años comiendo el coco a la merengonada que si


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> La gente no conoce la alineación de Argentina. Se saben de memoria la de Brasil, por eso, lo de Argentina ha sido una solidez de derroche y compromiso. Un muro en el medio del campo, la defensa tenía sus debilidades. Pero minimizan los errores. No les da miedo darle el balón al rival, cómo hicieron contra Croacia. Y marcaban a la contra porque es un equipo efectivo.
> 
> Ya que Argentina es un equipo trabajado y que se deja la piel. Ni Brasil ni España han sido sólidas, por poner un ejemplo.
> 
> ...



a depaul y nahuel se han pasado esta temporada siendo horribles con el ateltico..o han tomado drogas o es que pasaban del tema en la LIGA...


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

javso dijo:


> Si hay que buscar las 7 diferencias, la primera está en las gradas.




Alguien comentó que en este partido el estadio estaba bastante vacío siendo un partido de final. 
Ahí es que la gente se ha pirado directamente. Total ya sabían el resultado desde que empezó el mundial.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

El problema de Francia, y no por el preñalti, ha sido chuminín.

Ha sido un desastre durante casi todo el partido. En la primera parte Francia no ha podido elaborar acsolutamente nada. Estaban todos ocupaos tapando grietas por todas partes.

De Paul ha hecho un partidazo hasta que se ha fundido.


----------



## LMLights (18 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Se vuelve loco con los negros, ese iba al vestuario a ver si pillaba rabo mamadou.



Como les gusta a los franceses la polla negra, que derroición, decir que "Francia" jugaba la final es un chíste....... FRANCIA HA MUERTO, y a ESPAÑA le quedarán dos o tres telediarios a lo sumo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Como les gusta a los franceses la polla negra, que derroición, decir que "Francia" jugaba la final es un chíste....... FRANCIA HA MUERTO, y a ESPAÑA le quedarán dos o tres telediarios a lo sumo.




Ha habido un momento que solo estaba Lloris, el portero, como único blanco de la selección francesa.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Ves como me das la razon?




Pues claro que te la doy pero por estos parajes tampoco estamos para tirar muchos más cohetes que en Bolulandia.

Saludos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Como les gusta a los franceses la polla negra, que derroición, decir que "Francia" jugaba la final es un chíste....... FRANCIA HA MUERTO, y a ESPAÑA le quedarán dos o tres telediarios a lo sumo.



aqui la ultima seleccion sub 21


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

De todos modos, haciendo su peor partido, Francia ha empatao 3 goles a una Argentina al límite de lo que puede dar de si.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

aqui el ultimo europeo sub 21 de españa




o veo muchos negros


----------



## feministaliberal (18 Dic 2022)

Mbappe ganador del mundial de catar verga


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

*El Dibu Martínez se la sacó en Qatar*


----------



## zapatitos (18 Dic 2022)

Pero que dices si en el Mandril hay más negros que en la selección franciafricana, muchos probablemente se creerían que la final del Mundial era el Real Mandril contra Argentina, por eso los animaban a los negratas porque con ellos se sentían como jugando en casa.

Saludos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Y podemos decir alto y claro que Mbapé es broootal. Él solito se ha cascao tres goles porque ha querido y puntoooo. Es una bomba el jodido Bembapies.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Y podemos decir alto y claro que Mbapé es broootal. Él solito se ha cascao tres goles porque ha querido y puntoooo. Es una bomba el jodido Bembapies.



si no le dejas correr no sabe que hacer


----------



## Luxfero (18 Dic 2022)

En la intro promo del mundial ya se pronosticaba cual sería la final en el minuto 0:17



Puta Paco-Matrix demier, ya está todo preparadisimo.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Dibu Martínez se la sacó en Qatar*



El estilo


----------



## El Pionero (18 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si conocéis alguna página de camisetas de fútbol baratitas mandarme por privado . Quiero pillar la camiseta argentina de d10s



En Dghate las tienes baratas


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si no le dejas correr no sabe que hacer



Bunos, yo tengo que decir que intento mirar el talón de aquiles de Mbapé y tengo que admitir que no, que es un monstruo. En ermindial le he visto remar, correr, regatear y meter goles que se inventa él mismo. Es muy bueno. No nos engañemos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Dic 2022)

Es que en este mundial ya se ha visto a todo un equipo negro francés, salvo por Lloris. Los últimos minutos eran desoladores. Que pena de Francia.


----------



## Manero (19 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> @Manero cuantos campeones mundiales tiene el farsa? Que equipo ha tenido más campeones mundiales?
> 
> El farsa el auténtico perdedor de la final



La mayor leyenda del Barcelona gana por fin el Mundial y solo se te ocurre decir que el Barça es el perdedor. 

Que dentro se te ha debido clavar este título de Messi para que hayas escrito uno de tus peores posts desde que te leo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

De los argentinos, lo que más me ha impresionao ha sido De Paul. No sé si es porque es del Atleti y tengo inclinación o qué. Me ha parecido que se ha hecho un mondiarl tremendo y en la final, hasta que se ha soltao la bestia de Mbapé, le habría dado a De Paul el MVP


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Es que en este mundial ya se ha visto a todo un equipo negro francés, salvo por Lloris. Los últimos minutos eran desoladores. Que pena de Francia.



Lo corroboro, en la ultima parte del partido Francia eran TODOS negros menos el portero, en una de las imagenes despues de un gol frances se les vio a todos juntos y era algo bastante alucinante.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Dic 2022)

El Kun después del partido en un directo pasa al lado de camavinga y le llama "cara de pinga" , al portero le dan un premio y simula que es un pene delante de todo el planeta....se donde colo han salido estos


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> De los argentinos, lo que más me ha impresionao ha sido De Paul. No sé si es porque es del Atleti y tengo inclinación o qué. Me ha parecido que se ha hecho un mondiarl tremendo y en la final, hasta que se ha soltao la bestia de Mbapé, le habría dado a De Paul el MVP



De paul ha sido un bluff o se ha tocado las pelotas está Medio temporada reservandose al mundial. Y ni hablamos del coladero que ha sido Nahuel..


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> De paul ha sido un bluff o se ha tocado las pelotas está Medio temporada reservandose al mundial. Y ni hablamos del coladero que ha sido Nahuel..



Ya, y chuminín y ficticius mojón de horo. Vete a pastar, anda, corre


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Los triunfitos de La Lija de El Trampas y de La Farsa se han comido un mojón. 
Eso da igual, saes...el problema es el Cholo


----------



## artemis (19 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> La mayor leyenda del Barcelona gana por fin el Mundial y solo se te ocurre decir que el Barça es el perdedor.
> 
> Que dentro se te ha debido clavar este título de Messi para que hayas escrito uno de tus peores posts desde que te leo.



Hombre teniendo en cuenta que la mayor leyenda del farsa gana el mundial con el PSG da para risa


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Que los pipi caca se coman un mojón está bien. Que los ficticius se coman un mojón, bien. 

Ahora, que Los De Paul ganen ermondial, mal, la culpa es del Cholo y hay un problema


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Como esas hay miles en un partido.

Creo que el partido ha sido justo, más allá del penalti argentino, que le haya podido tocar o no.

Para mí no lo ha sido, pero claro yo no he visto lo que ha visto el árbitro.

EL arbitraje bastante correcto.

Tampoco le busquéis mucha lógica a uno de los mundiales más amañadoos e insípidos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Lo que nos ha dejao ermondial es el mojónn de los Gavis, Pedris, de los ficticius y los Chocheinis.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Argentina ha ganao porque ha sido un grupo.

Ermondial lo gana la selección que es un grupo. 

Es así. Y puntoooo.

Y no por la final, to el torneo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

No ha ganao Messi. Eso es una payasada. Ha ganao un grupo y punto. Decir que es el mondiarl de Messi es querer menospreciar y quitarle valor


----------



## JAGGER (19 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> JAGGER bancas te la parada pensé qué los judíos sólo se sentían Israelíes.
> Vamos Argentina



En Israel se está festejando fuerte.


----------



## Manero (19 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Hombre teniendo en cuenta que la mayor leyenda del farsa gana el mundial con el PSG da para risa



Que más da donde juega Messi? Si siguiera en el Barça estarías diciendo que el título lo ha ganado Argentina no el Barcelona.

Que Messi es canterano del Barça y ha sido el líder del mejor Barcelona de la historia. Y por mucho que te empeñes la historia no se puede borrar, ni la historia ni el vínculo emocional que une al barcelonismo con Messi.


----------



## JAGGER (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## propileos (19 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> eso nunca se dejo de practicar, brasil argentina uruguay italia lo han llevado de bandera siempre, es su estilo particular y si tienen suerte y buenos jugadores suena la flauta
> 
> mas de eso quisiera yo para los mios y menos hostias de toque chorra que no lleva a nada , que somos hispanos y la picardia la llevamos dentro para lo que queremos



No tio, nos falto fisico y futbol, la trampa siempre sobra, nosotros ganamos el mundial jugando a futbol, alemania ha ganado mundiales sin trampas, francia ha ganado mundiales sin trampas, y sobretodo estas selecciones no se mofan del que pierde. 
Los argentinos ya se estan riendo de los jugadores franceses por las redes. 
No es necesario ser un hijo de puta para ganar y menos ser un hijo de puta despues de ganar. 
Yo una camiseta con estrellas robadas me limpio el culo con ella, para otra cosa no me sirve.


----------



## eltonelero (19 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No ha ganao Messi. Eso es una payasada. Ha ganao un grupo y punto. Decir que es el mondiarl de Messi es querer menospreciar y quitarle valor



Ha sido el mundial de Messi pero porque se jugaban muchos intereses en que el hormonado levantara la copa si o si. En ese sentido si que es cierto que han ganado gracias a Messi. Si no el cuento de la leyenda o que es el mejor jugador del mundo era ya indefendible. Ahora desgraciadamente van a poder venderlo. Si llegan a tener un jugador menos mediático pero en mejor condición no hubieran ganado por paradójico que sea.

La cruda realidad que si Argentina ha ganado, además de los penalties dados partidos tras partidos, es que el hormonao ha tenido el equipo detrás cumpliendo. En ese sentido el hormonao ni ha sido una estrella ni ha sido decisivo.

En cambo en la final Mbappé casi se ha llevado el mundial el solito...


----------



## vegahermosa (19 Dic 2022)

los comentarios sobre el color de los jugadores de francia me parecen de muy mal gusto, porque luego resulta que estados unidos tiene morenos en el baloncesto y bien que se les admira sin hablar de sustituciones raciales y poyas, los españoles nunca fuimos racistas, y hablais como vulgares esclavistas

si ponen morenos en la seleccion francesa es porque son mejores que las actuales generaciones de piel latina (los franchutes tienen de blanco guiri el ojo del culo), que en rugby que tiene su publico en francia no hay tanta monserga con la raza 

otra historia es que los morenos sean de africa y les traigan ya creciditos de otras canteras europeas o paises, y se les de el origen frances … aunque francia lleva sin cesar desde los 70 metiendo magrebis y negritos de sus colonias por compensar sus excesos y para diluir el chovinismo politico por un falso liberalismo (cosas del masonismo frances), pero tambien tienen armenios iranis o judios no autoctonos que son la misma mierda que los mandingos y mahometanos , con desarraigo y poco se habla. 

si hubiera una planificacion en todas las esferas macron seria negro y maricon confeso, y en el rugby serian machorras bolleras transexuales hombres pasadas de esteroides y negras claro y son muy franchutes de esos que os gustan


----------



## JAGGER (19 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No tio, nos falto fisico y futbol, la trampa siempre sobra, nosotros ganamos el mundial jugando a futbol, alemania ha ganado mundiales sin trampas, francia ha ganado mundiales sin trampas, y sobretodo estas selecciones no se mofan del que pierde.
> Los argentinos ya se estan riendo de los jugadores franceses por las redes.
> No es necesario ser un hijo de puta para ganar y menos ser un hijo de puta despues de ganar.
> Yo una camiseta con estrellas robadas me limpio el culo con ella, para otra cosa no me sirve.



Jajaja, ese culo más que limpiarlo necesitas coserlo de lo reventado que te quedó.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (19 Dic 2022)

esta le va a perseguir al nigro como a salinas la de italia


----------



## Smurf (19 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajaja, ese culo más que limpiarlo necesitas coserlo de lo reventado que te quedó.



Ladrones gentuza tres mundiales robados hijos de puta gitanos tercermundistas de mierda


----------



## propileos (19 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El estilo



El dibu ese es un malnacido, le van a arrancar la cabeza de una patada cualquier dia.


----------



## Evangelion (19 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Lo corroboro, en la ultima parte del partido Francia eran TODOS negros menos el portero, en una de las imagenes despues de un gol frances se les vio a todos juntos y era algo bastante alucinante.



Pues para lo que ha hecho en los penaltis, mejor hubieran sacado a Mandada o Areola y hubieran sido los 11


----------



## 4motion (19 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Maricron en el vestuario dando ánimos después de quedar subcampeones.
> Y seguro que le pide el teléfono a alguno también.



Ni lo dudes, cuerpos negros sudados es lo suyo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Ha sido el mundial de Messi pero porque se jugaban muchos intereses en que el hormonado levantara la copa si o si. En ese sentido si que es cierto que han ganado gracias a Messi. Si no el cuento de la leyenda o que es el mejor jugador del mundo era ya indefendible. Ahora desgraciadamente van a poder venderlo.
> La cruda realidad que si Argentina ha ganado, además de los penalties dados partidos tras partidos, es que el hormonao ha tenido el equipo detrás cumpliendo. En ese sentido el hormonao ni ha sido una estrella ni ha sido decisivo.
> 
> En cambo en la final Mbappé casi se ha llevado el mundial el solito...



Ni Messi ni Mbapé. Ninguno de los dos ganan ermondial.

Ermondial lo gana la selección que es un grupo. Mbapé puede cascar 3 goles él solito y no llevarse ermondial por haber hecho su selección un mal partido en la final y no ser un grupo. Si hubieran sido un grupo, argentina no le hace 2 goles en la primera parte. Argentina con Messi no ja ganao ningún mondiarl hasta hoy, porque esta selección argentina ha sido un grupo todo el torneo.

Eso es lo que no quieren de hentender los tarugos de aquí. Se creen que los pipi cacas van a ganar ermondial porque ellos lo vales, claro que sí guapis. Pero es que no funciona así. Puede poner la cuota de ausencios y pipi cacas y comerte un mojón hasta que les entre en la cabeza buque que ermondial lo gana la selección que es un grupo. No lo van a de hentender nunca.


----------



## Sir Connor (19 Dic 2022)

Deberian haber intervenido en el partido el tribunal de la toga de los fachas que se lleva mucho en la pocilga llamada Espanya


----------



## vegahermosa (19 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No tio, nos falto fisico y futbol, la trampa siempre sobra, nosotros ganamos el mundial jugando a futbol, alemania ha ganado mundiales sin trampas, francia ha ganado mundiales sin trampas, y sobretodo estas selecciones no se mofan del que pierde.
> Los argentinos ya se estan riendo de los jugadores franceses por las redes.
> No es necesario ser un hijo de puta para ganar y menos ser un hijo de puta despues de ganar.
> Yo una camiseta con estrellas robadas me limpio el culo con ella, para otra cosa no me sirve.



no digo que copiemos los malos habitos citados, pero pecamos de pardillos y si nos faltan aptitudes para competir entonces hay que suplirlo con picardia e intensidad, sin llegar a dar cera antideportivamente pero hay que saber parar los partidos y sacar a tu rival de su inercia. todos los campeones de antaño dominaban esos registros, incluso la brasil mas vistosa perdia tiempo te hacia tonterias con el balon en los corners o te destrozaba con un juego trepidante.

ser un pardillo en este juego no es bueno, y ser un marrullero tampoco


----------



## Raul83 (19 Dic 2022)

Jota Jordi, blasfemando repetida y orgullosamente. Cuántas almas van a ir al infierno por culpa de su estupidez. Apago esa mierda de programa que permite la ofensa al catolicismo.


----------



## Charo afgana (19 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ni Messi ni Mbapé. Ninguno de los dos ganan ermondial.
> 
> Ermondial lo gana la selección que es un grupo. Mbapé puede cascar 3 goles él solito y no llevarse ermondial por haber hecho su selección un mal partido en la final y no ser un grupo. Si hubieran sido un grupo, argentina no le hace 2 goles en la primera parte. Argentina con Messi no ja ganao ningún mondiarl hasta hoy, porque esta selección argentina ha sido un grupo todo el torneo.
> 
> Eso es lo que no quieren de hentender los tarugos de aquí. Se creen que los pipi cacas van a ganar ermondial porque ellos lo vales, claro que sí guapis. Pero es que no funciona así. Puede poner la cuota de ausencios y pipi cacas y comerte un mojón hasta que les entre en la cabeza buque que ermondial lo gana la selección que es un grupo. No lo van a de hentender nunca.



Al ignore por subnormal,

todo el puto hilo soltando idioteces.


----------



## Lovecraf (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Dic 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Ni lo dudes, cuerpos negros sudados es lo suyo.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk




Pero que cojines hacen políticos bajando a vestuarios deportivos y mucho menos a dar animos.si no han jugado en su puta vida.


----------



## propileos (19 Dic 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> esta le va a perseguir al nigro como a salinas la de italia



Es incluso mas facil que el no-gol del madero porque va botando, se la cruza al otro palo y es gol, si es un golpeo facil con el exterior, es incomprensible.
No joder, el del madero tambien iba botando, es una jugada calcada, lo acabo de ver.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2022)

Otro demostración más de lo me$$irables que son:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Que más da donde juega Messi? Si siguiera en el Barça estarías diciendo que el título lo ha ganado Argentina no el Barcelona.



Esto es como el Tottenham sintiéndose orgulloso de Modric. Les honra, pero es de equipo pequeño. O de betillas que van a la boda de la ex.

Yo como merengue me alegro mucho por Di María, por ejemplo, siempre me ha parecido un futbolista excelente y muy minusvalorado. Pero vaya, que en mi puta vida se me ocurriría celebrar el triunfo de Di María como están celebrando algunos culés el de Messi.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Esto es como el Tottenham sintiéndose orgulloso de Modric. Les honra, pero es de equipo pequeño. O de betillas que van a la boda de la ex.
> 
> Yo como merengue me alegro mucho por Di María, por ejemplo, siempre me ha parecido un futbolista excelente y muy minusvalorado. Pero vaya, que en mi puta vida se me ocurriría celebrar el triunfo de Di María como están celebrando algunos culés el de Messi.



Tu piensa como está el Barcelona. Llevan una Copa del Rey en 4 temporadas, con su máximo rival haciendo historia y ellos sin jugar las eliminatorias de Shempions.

Tienen que celebrar que un ex-jugador suyo ha ganado con su pais un Mundial, que Moneypé no fichó por el Real Madrid o que ganan un partido 0-4, porque no hay nada más que celebrar.


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Vill-Vacunas (19 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Otro demostración más de lo me$$irables que son:



Vaya gentuza tercermundista.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Dic 2022)

Dantesco, los aficionados argentinos quedándose moñecos en las celebraciones, el portero chusmas este le entregan un premio y simula que es su pene, al Mesías un holandés le va a pedir un camiseta y le llama bobo, los periodistas argentinos diciendo que la culpa es nuestra porque hace 500 años les robamos el oro..


----------



## propileos (19 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Esto es como el Tottenham sintiéndose orgulloso de Modric. Les honra, pero es de equipo pequeño. O de betillas que van a la boda de la ex.
> 
> Yo como merengue me alegro mucho por Di María, por ejemplo, siempre me ha parecido un futbolista excelente y muy minusvalorado. Pero vaya, que en mi puta vida se me ocurriría celebrar el triunfo de Di María como están celebrando algunos culés el de Messi.



Es un trastorno de identidad disociativo. 
En este caso suplantan su YO autentico catalan por un YO argentino inventado. 
Celebran el mundial como si fueran argentinos, algunos van mas alla y se compran camisetas argentinas y otros fetiches. 
Es un mecanismo de proteccion psicologica ante un trauma. 
El trauma seria que Cataluña no tiene seleccion propia. 
Este trastorno lo tiene mucha gente en España, gente que no es castellana pero que defiende a muerte al Madrid, cuando en realidad el Madrid no les representa. 
Y tambien pasa con el Barcelona, lo que es mas llamativo porque el Barcelona unicamente representa a los catalanes independentistas, es un grupo donde no cabria dispersion pero observas gente que ni siquiera ha estado en Cataluña defendiendo a muerte a su barsa. 
Y bueno pasa con otros equipos, pero en menor medida. 
Es la negacion del YO autentico y por extension la negacion del grupo al que pertenece ese YO.


----------



## diavole1 (19 Dic 2022)

Terminaron de llorar?
ARGENTINA GANO Y FUE MERECIDO. NADIE LE HA REGALADO NADA.

Ahora pueden continuar llorando.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Aquí no tenemos una selección y no es posible hacer un grupo. Tenemos tarugazos. Luis Aragonés fue una anomalía. A este paso vamos a tener cien años de tarugazos seleccionando en base a sus pajas mentales y viendo cómo nos toman distancia imposible de estrellitas en el escudo otras selecciones que sí tienen la capacidac de hacer grupo para llevarse ermindial.

Y la culpa es vuestra únicamente y no de otros.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Lo voy a repetir una vez más para que lo olvidéis al instante por la ley de lo que no debe ser comprendido:

Ermondial lo gana la selección que es un grupo. No la ganan ideas.


----------



## kdjdw (19 Dic 2022)

diavole1 dijo:


> Terminaron de llorar?
> ARGENTINA GANO Y FUE MERECIDO. NADIE LE HA REGALADO NADA.
> 
> Ahora pueden continuar llorando.



Jajaja 5 penalties record de la historia de los mundiales andá a cagar bobo


----------



## kdjdw (19 Dic 2022)

Está el foro infestado de sudacas de mierda


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Francia ha hecho un torneo casi perfecto y en la final se desestabilizó. El posible diagnóstico es que el numerito que montaron con Benzemás desestabilizó la harmonía del grupo para la final.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Benzemalo no pintaba acsolutamente nada en las ruedas de prensa de la selección Francesa antes de la final. Dechamps se pasó to la semana dando largas a fanáticos y eso les desconcentró.


----------



## Charo afgana (19 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Este es el penalty que dije en directo en el hilo, fue muy claro,
ni VAR ni nada.


----------



## propileos (19 Dic 2022)

diavole1 dijo:


> Terminaron de llorar?
> ARGENTINA GANO Y FUE MERECIDO. NADIE LE HA REGALADO NADA.
> 
> Ahora pueden continuar llorando.



Estais sembrando mucho odio los argentinos este mundial.


----------



## I. de A. (19 Dic 2022)

Messi será promotor de la Agenda de Desarrollo 2030 de la ONU


Madrid, 21 ene (EFE).- El argentino Leo Messi, delantero del Barcelona, ha sido elegido por la ONU para ser uno de los promotores de la Agenda de Desarrollo 2030 que




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## theelf (19 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Eso es celebrar carajo!


----------



## zapatitos (19 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tu piensa como está el Barcelona. Llevan una Copa del Rey en 4 temporadas, con su máximo rival haciendo historia y ellos sin jugar las eliminatorias de Shempions.
> 
> Tienen que celebrar que un ex-jugador suyo ha ganado con su pais un Mundial, que Moneypé no fichó por el Real Madrid o que ganan un partido 0-4, porque no hay nada más que celebrar.




No lo reconocerás porque los furgoleros sois tan radicales (los de todos los equipos en general) que jamás sois capaces de reconocer nada pero que el enano boludo haya ganado hoy el mundial os va a estar doliendo a los del mandril todo lo que os quede de existencia en este mundo.

Cuando un furgolero comienza a hablar de los títulos pasados de su equipo o de lo que no gana el rival histórico e intenta ignorar lo que ha ocurrido hoy que es lo que debería importar ahora (que el enanucho es campeón del mundo que es lo único que le faltaba ser) es que está escocido pero de verdad   


Saludos.


----------



## Sir Connor (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (19 Dic 2022)

Vaya foro de dementes, de los mejores partidos de la historia y aquí hablando de razas y conspiraciones.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Estais sembrando mucho odio los argentinos este mundial.




Pero si llevais hablando mal de los argentinos desde que se abrió el hilo, que cojones me estás contando ahora sobre que han sembrado odio si ya los odiábais desde antes del mundial.

Lo más gracioso ha sido ver a casi todo el foro yendo a favor de los africanos de Francia cuando hasta hace nada eran lo peor de lo peor y el mayor peligro para la supervivencia del hombre europeo y blanco.

Sois unos cachondos en este foro, en serio que me río muchísimo con vosotros   

Saludos.


----------



## propileos (19 Dic 2022)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Vaya foro de dementes, de los mejores partidos de la historia y aquí hablando de razas y conspiraciones.



Otro enano mas, nos crecen los enanos.


----------



## propileos (19 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pero si llevais hablando mal de los argentinos desde que se abrió el hilo, que cojones me estás contando ahora sobre que han sembrado odio si ya los odiábais desde antes del mundial.
> 
> Lo más gracioso ha sido ver a casi todo el foro yendo a favor de los africanos de Francia cuando hasta hace nada eran lo peor de lo peor y el mayor peligro para la supervivencia del hombre europeo y blanco.
> 
> ...



No sabes ni por donde te da el aire, esto es sembrar odio, y llevan todo el mundial asi, con bobadas de estas


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

y en los panfletos del Marca y el AS siguen dando la monserga con los Gavis, los pedris, los Tchocheinis... según ellos han hecho un mondiarl de 10. 

Han cagao bien a sus selecciones, pero eso es lo de menos porque son de los clucs sosteniditos y tienen que hacerles buena propaganda, no sea que se depriman.


----------



## Patatas bravas (19 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Lo voy a repetir una vez más para que lo olvidéis al instante por la ley de lo que no debe ser comprendido:
> 
> Ermondial lo gana la selección que es un grupo. No la ganan ideas.



+1 Entre otras cosas


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> +1 Entre otras cosas



Las otras cosas son cualidadecs que las puede tener cualquiera


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Quién tiene cualidadecs de palacio?
cualquiera. Sólo necesita un palacio


----------



## JAGGER (19 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Es un trastorno de identidad disociativo.
> En este caso suplantan su YO autentico catalan por un YO argentino inventado.
> Celebran el mundial como si fueran argentinos, algunos van mas alla y se compran camisetas argentinas y otros fetiches.
> Es un mecanismo de proteccion psicologica ante un trauma.
> ...



Así y todo, Argentina tricampeón mundial, ganando la mejor final de todas las épocas, Messi coronado como el mejor jugador de todos los tiempos -algunos ya dicen que el mejor deportista de todos los tiempos- el segundo gol, el mejor del mundial, uno de los mejores mundiales de todas las épocas... y los perdedores como tú cagando ácido sulfúrico.

Te compadezco.


----------



## propileos (19 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Así y todo, Argentina tricampeón mundial, ganando la mejor final de todas las épocas, Messi coronado como el mejor jugador de todos los tiempos -algunos ya dicen que el mejor deportista de todos los tiempos- el segundo gol, el mejor del mundial, uno de los mejores mundiales de todas las épocas... y los perdedores como tú cagando ácido sulfúrico.
> 
> Te compadezco.



A ver yo entiendo que un argentino este feliz porque ha ganado argentina el mundial. 
Con independencia del comportamiento miserable de los jugadores de argentina que parece que los han sacado a todos de la carcel. 
Yo tengo amigos argentinos y los he felicitado, no tengo problemas con eso. 
Quiero pensar que no todos los argentinos son iguales, porque tu por ejemplo eres una mierda pinchada en un palo. 
Tu no vales nada como persona, vas a pasar por la vida sembrando odio y destruyendo todo lo que puedas antes de morirte. 
Eres como una cosa material sin alma, o con el alma podrida, es asi desde que te parieron y te moriras asi y lo sabes. 
Vale pues quiero pensar que no todos los argentinos son como tu, aunque a veces tengo dudas. 
Y otra cosa distinta es uno que no es argentino que este celebrando la victoria del bobo y sus compinches despues del atraco, como si fuera la cosa con él. 
Esa gente tiene un problema psicologico, que no es grave pero es un problema mental, eso es evidente.
He hablado de los catalanes pero hay tarados de este tipo por todo el mundo. 

Te pongo un ejemplo, imaginate que Cataluña consigue la independencia y lleva su seleccion al proximo mundial. 
Si juegan contra Argetina y pierden entonces los argentinos los insultarian, se mofarian de ellos, les cantarian canciones injuriosas. 
Quiero decir lo dejas estar o vas a reventarles la cabeza pero la situacion se planteria. 
Entonces esos catalanes 
¿que estan haciendo apoyando ahora a argentina?
Estan haciendo el bobo. 
No tiene sentido lo que estan haciendo. 
De eso iba el post. 

Y no me compadezcas porque si yo llevo una camiseta sera una de España con una estrella, es una estrella de la que me puedo sentir orgulloso. 
Tu solo podras llevar una camiseta con 3 estrellas robadas, te compadezco yo a ti.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (19 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> A ver yo entiendo que un argentino este feliz porque ha ganado argentina el mundial.
> Con independencia del comportamiento miserable de los jugadores de argentina que parece que los han sacado a todos de la carcel.
> Yo tengo amigos argentinos y los he felicitado, no tengo problemas con eso.
> Quiero pensar que no todos los argentinos son iguales, porque tu por ejemplo eres una mierda pinchada en un palo.
> ...



Si una selección lleva tres estrellas robadas, no hay ninguna garantía de que la que llevas no lo sea, taluec.
PD: Me la suda Argentina, pero más los mandrilones escocidos. Maradona, que era un macarra callejero, sabía muy bien que con gentuza como tú no valía la pena perder el tiempo con sonetos y proporcionó un diagnóstico y una hoja de ruta sumamente concisa para tu calaña: LA TENEIS ADENTRO, QUE LA SIGAN CHUPANDO


----------



## Manoliko (19 Dic 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


>



Pues por una vez tengo que defender a un podemita. No hay contradicción, es posible no haber visto el mundial y que te haga feliz enterarte de quién ha ganado, aunque lo más seguro es que si viese al menos la final.


----------



## hijodepantera (19 Dic 2022)

No daba un duro por Argentina y campeones, así es el fútbol para los que no tenemos ni idea.
Y jugando con uno menos por el tema místico de Messi.
Es curioso pero de esta final solo Mbappe,Tchoumeni y Julián podrían ser titulares del Madrid (ni pongo a Camavinga) y en cambio han dado un partido para la historia.
Dembele el peor del partido ( descartado ya para la élite) y el leñero ese del patético De Paul el mvp del match.


----------



## hijodepantera (19 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tu piensa como está el Barcelona. Llevan una Copa del Rey en 4 temporadas, con su máximo rival haciendo historia y ellos sin jugar las eliminatorias de Shempions.
> 
> Tienen que celebrar que un ex-jugador suyo ha ganado con su pais un Mundial, que Moneypé no fichó por el Real Madrid o que ganan un partido 0-4, porque no hay nada más que celebrar.



Además de que lo poco que le queda aún a Messi es precisamente por cambiar un equipo de segunda línea europea (el de Barcelona que va de azulgrana) por uno top europeo como el PSG.
Con la banda culera el hormonas no iba ni convocado.
VAE VICTIS.


----------



## Scout.308 (19 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Joder estáis los mandrilones follanegros con el culo absolutamente en llamas, MAMMA MIO COMO LO GOZO!!!!!


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## il banditto (19 Dic 2022)

Vaya ascazo Frangola jugando buena parte del partido con 10 negrocs y un portero que no para ni 1 taxi  una pena que no se escuchó la canción de suuu vieja es nigeriaaaana su viejo cameruneeeees durante toda la prórroga, claro que los argentinos de verse campeones fácil acabaron el partido con el culo cerrao


----------



## chomin (19 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El fútbol le debía a Messi una derrota contra Arabia Saudi.



jojo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2022)

El mundial más raro desde Brasil..penal a favor de argentina en cada partido... España y Alemania en el mismo grupo porque si....
Y luis enrique haciendo el Gilipollas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2022)

Y encima en morolandia con gripe del camello y con jugadores argentinos que se han pasado la temporada siendo un desastre como depaul y Nahuel .


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (19 Dic 2022)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Vaya foro de dementes, de los mejores partidos de la historia y aquí hablando de razas y conspiraciones.



De los mejores partidos de la historia dice.

Cuantos partidos has visto?


----------



## otroyomismo (19 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues claro que te la doy pero por estos parajes tampoco estamos para tirar muchos más cohetes que en Bolulandia.
> 
> Saludos.




No, claro que no. Pero nos queda mucho para llegar "al nivel de aquel _pais_" (me lo dicen mis colegas de alli). Luego ves esto y ya...









Puede ser el vídeo más bonito de toda la fiesta de ayer: el final es maravilloso


Esta imagen tuvo lugar en las calles de Buenos Aires. Un mendigo recibe esta sorpresa por parte de unos aficionados que festejaban el Mundial.




as.com





...no puedes hacer nada mas que reafirmarte


----------



## cebollo (19 Dic 2022)

Mirándolo por el lado malo el Mundial que ganó España fue aburrido, con cuatro 1-0, es el campeón menos goleador... Mirándolo por el lado bueno campeones que no hayan superado ninguna eliminatoria ni final por penaltis no hay muchos.


----------



## ravenare (19 Dic 2022)

Mandriles dolidos a más no poder. Ahhhh pero es que Messi los arruinó. No es del barsa ñiñiñiñi. Entonces porque no querían que ganase? Porque alinearse con unos eslavos de mierda como los croatas o con el país que odia más a España, la moronegrada de Francia ehhh mandriles ?

Os lo diré, porque la pulga os jodió mil veces y ahora tendréis su polla hasta la eternidad. Mandril mandril mandril y nada más.
Ala mandril
Esto es pa tiiiii ( platanito).

Jajajajaja. La puta rision. Mención especial también al avi del Espanyol y a la gorda artemis también damnificados.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (19 Dic 2022)

Menudas pajas mentales os hacéis, de verdad.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (19 Dic 2022)

jajajajajajaja vaya panda de penosos tío los culets, bla bla bla REAL MADRID.
Ganaron "el sextete" y dando la tabarra con el madrid.
Gana una selección donde juega un tío QUE LOS HA ARRUINADO y aquí que si REal Madrid y pollas en vinagre.

Que penosos tío. Venga que este año le dan otro balón de oro a la bollera esa y al enano cagón y ya podéis celebrar.


----------



## feministaliberal (19 Dic 2022)

El negro Mbagay es más bueno que messi y va a romper todos los records y ayer se ha visto


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Ya no hay duda en el mundo que el mejor jugador de la historia salió de la cantera del Barsa.
> 
> Es es lo que escuece a los mandriles. A mamarla!



dejando a un lado su mundial amañado regalado :

no es ni el mejor de sus 15 años de futbolista profesional : pechi missing está al nivel de cristiano

y de la historia del farsa VARsa muy dudoso tambien que sea el mejor : ronaldo , ronaldinho , cruyff , ....

pero seguis con el cuento de que es el mejor de la historia : ¡¡¡de la historia!!!


----------



## chomin (19 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> El negro Mbagay es más bueno que messi y va a romper todos los records y ayer se ha visto



Al negro cuando en unos añitos se le merme la velocidad y potencia, se va a quedar en la mitad de lo que es.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (19 Dic 2022)

por fin catalanes empiezan a rentabilizar los 555 minolles que costó el enano... o no, ya no sé


----------



## chomin (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (19 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> No, claro que no. Pero nos queda mucho para llegar "al nivel de aquel _pais_" (me lo dicen mis colegas de alli). Luego ves esto y ya...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Los argentinos son así, tienen uno de los paises con más recursos del mundo y se mueren literalmente de asco y de hambre, nos quejamos de las feminazis de aquí pero las de allí ya es para tirarte al mar con una piedra de hormigón al cuello y una gran sonrisa en la cara mientras lo haces, tienen el acento más insoportable del mundo vamos que yo personalmente prefiero estar escuchando todo el rato el ruido de un serrucho cortando un tronco en mi oido todo el día que a un argentino hablando durante un minuto....

Siendo justo con ellos tampoco es todo culpa suya sino de heredar todo lo peor de los genes españoles y de los genes de los aborigenes de Sudámerica. La mala suerte también influirá bastante...

Saludos.


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)

En Cataluña han ganado el mundial


----------



## feministaliberal (19 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


>



Sube uno de Francia, por curiosidad jaja


----------



## chomin (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Sube uno de Francia, por curiosidad jaja


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (19 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Es un trastorno de identidad disociativo.
> En este caso suplantan su YO autentico catalan por un YO argentino inventado.
> 
> Es la negacion del YO autentico y por extension la negacion del grupo al que pertenece ese YO.



A mí no me representa España, ni me representa Galicia. Tampoco Argentina, claro. El "YO auténtico" está en uno mismo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> ....




*AÑO TRAS AÑO EN EUROPA SIENDO GOLEADO HACIENDO EL RIDICULO Y PECHI MISSING DESAPARECIDO*
















*CON MIERDARGENTINA LO MISMO : AÑO TRAS AÑO HACIENDO EL RIDICULO ,*

*HASTA QUE LOS JEQUES HICIERON EL MUNDIAL AMAÑADO PARA PECHI MISSING Y DARSELO ANTES DE QUE SE RETIRE*


















EL MEJOR DE LA HISTORIA


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (19 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pero si llevais hablando mal de los argentinos desde que se abrió el hilo, que cojones me estás contando ahora sobre que han sembrado odio si ya los odiábais desde antes del mundial.
> 
> Lo más gracioso ha sido ver a casi todo el foro yendo a favor de los africanos de Francia cuando hasta hace nada eran lo peor de lo peor y el mayor peligro para la supervivencia del hombre europeo y blanco.
> 
> ...



Hay que reconocer que los boludos se hacen odiar bastante entre los propios panchos, la versión chulesca, charlatana y chovinista que conocemos como europeos es pura humildad frente al modo en que tratan los argentinos a otros panchos (bolivianos, ecuatorianos, venezolanos, etc) incluso cuando van de turismo a sus países.

Como lo de la "patria grande" latina es un cuento, me creo que unos cuantos de esos foreros sean panchos resentidos con los argentinos: el típico colombiano o venezolano con un bisabuelo pedroñero o de la Galicia profunda que se cree Bismarck, Wilson el presidente de la Peña Madridista de Guayaquil, en fin, vete a saber.

A mí aunque me resultan por lo general muy pesados los argentinos (tienen su gracia un rato pero, tsé), no dejo de verlos como una especie de parientes de España y me alegra que le hayan ganado este mundial a un país que es un enemigo histórico del nuestro.


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (19 Dic 2022)

Hyperion dijo:


> A otra cosa , Joder, no sabía que había tanto boludo en Barna he visto ya varias marabuntas de argentinos, petardos por toda la ciudad, la mitad de los coches van con bandera boluda...Luego dicen que los inmis mayoritarios aquí son los italianos, con la Eurocopa no vi ni la décima parte de peña celebrándolo



Italianos hay cuatro, el 99% son boludos con pasaporte italiano ... por allí los regalan, no es broma.

Por cierto, la mayoría no cobran una puta paguita, vienen a trabajar. Las cosas como son, y si se quedan aquí, que se quedan, son del país en la segunda generación, o la primera.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (19 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Otro demostración más de lo me$$irables que son:



No recuerdo con Croacia, pero eso ya lo llevan haciendo en casi todos los partidos, no saben festejar el ganar.

- Con Méjico al acabar el partido Messi pisando la camiseta, con Holanda pegando patas a diestro a siniestro ( que esto lo hacen siempre) y caldeando el ambiente en cuanto el partido no les va de cara, ganan la tanda de penaltis y en vez de celebrarlo van hacía los jugadores holandeses derrotados a burlarse de ellos ( messi a van gaal) y ahora campeones del mundial NOM agenda 2030 y en vez de celebrarlo a burlarse de Mbappe.

Con esta gentuza ni a la vuelta de la esquina, no sé luego como puede haber gente de este país que los apoyes a estos impresentables, son malos perdedores cuando pierden y malos ganadores cuando ganan, no hubo un solo equipo en todo el campeonato que se comportará de forma tan despreciable de manera constante como lo hizo Argentina.


----------



## feministaliberal (19 Dic 2022)

Hyperion dijo:


> A otra cosa , Joder, no sabía que había tanto boludo en Barna he visto ya varias marabuntas de argentinos, petardos por toda la ciudad, la mitad de los coches van con bandera boluda...Luego dicen que los inmis mayoritarios aquí son los italianos, con la Eurocopa no vi ni la décima parte de peña celebrándolo



También ha ido mucho barsista follamessi


----------



## Manero (19 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Esto es como el Tottenham sintiéndose orgulloso de Modric. Les honra, pero es de equipo pequeño. O de betillas que van a la boda de la ex.
> 
> Yo como merengue me alegro mucho por Di María, por ejemplo, siempre me ha parecido un futbolista excelente y muy minusvalorado. Pero vaya, que en mi puta vida se me ocurriría celebrar el triunfo de Di María como están celebrando algunos culés el de Messi.



Me parece genial que te guste Di María, pero no me compares la importancia que ha tenido Di María en la historia del Madrid con la de Messi en la del Barça. Solo podría compararsele en eso con Di Stéfano, pero la gran diferencia entre ellos es que mientras Messi se formó en la cantera barcelonista Di Stéfano fue robado por Bernabéu con la colaboración del régimen.

Es muy diferente crear algo a robarlo.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (19 Dic 2022)

mondeja dijo:


> ¿Bueno qué? ¿Nos vamos haciendo conspirañordos o no hay pelotas?
> 
> Qué tontos sois joder, demasiado



Espérate, que todavía está toda la caterva de culets diciendo que es "el partido más emocionante de la historia".


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2022)

Todos los europeos solo pudiendo pagar 1 partido y los argentinos llenando los estadios


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> No recuerdo con Croacia, pero eso ya lo llevan haciendo en casi todos los partidos, no saben festejar el ganar.
> 
> - Con Méjico al acabar el partido Messi pisando la camiseta, con Holanda pegando patas a diestro a siniestro ( que esto lo hacen siempre) y caldeando el ambiente en cuanto el partido no les va de cara, ganan la tanda de penaltis y en vez de celebrarlo van hacía los jugadores holandeses derrotados a burlarse de ellos ( messi a van gaal) y ahora campeones del mundial NOM agenda 2030 y en vez de celebrarlo a burlarse de Mbappe.
> 
> Con esta gentuza ni a la vuelta de la esquina, no sé luego como puede haber gente de este país que los apoyes a estos impresentables, son malos perdedores cuando pierden y malos ganadores cuando ganan, no hubo un solo equipo en todo el campeonato que se comportará de forma tan despreciable de manera constante como lo hizo Argentina.



La selección Argentina es pura gentuza.


----------



## Von Riné (19 Dic 2022)

Solo me queda decir el pésimo trabajo que ha hecho la 1 retransmitiendo partidos y me voy.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> En Cataluña han ganado el mundial



Es una pvta enfermedac que le hayan dado el MVP a un tirapenales, pero lo es más todavía que saquen pecho los anormales lame-escrotos de un cluc que está en la pvta rvina


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Rodrigo De Paul ha sido el alma de la selección argentina todo el torneo


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (19 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Todos los europeos solo pudiendo pagar 1 partido y los argentinos llenando los estadios



Y los marroquís igual, creó recordar que los españoles eran 4000 o 5000 y los marroquíes unis 20000, auténticas barbaridades.

Tbien hubo algún equipo africano que desplazaron la de Dios de gente al estadio, este mundial fue la puta risa.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (19 Dic 2022)

" Finalmente he cumplido el sueño de todo futbolista argentino de ganar una copa del mundo y poder mirar así cara a cara al Dios del Fútbol, Alvaro Arbeloa"

Lionel Messi


" Con tanto negro en el campo pensé que estaba en un picado con mis amigos de la villa y eso me hizo sentir más relajado"

Lautaro Martínez


" He recibido centenares de mensajes de amigos e hinchas argentinos por la consecución del mundial. Lástima que no sepa leer, pero se agradece el detalle"

Marcos Acuña


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Rodrigo de Paul, si fuera de vallecas, no tendría sitio en La Coja 

Y ese es el problemón de La Coja


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Muchos de los fumbolistas que se han ganado la estrellita no cabrían en la La Coja si fueran de aquí. No irían ni convocaos porque hay que completar la cuota de los dos clucs sostenidos.


----------



## hightower (19 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿De Brolin y Andersson no te acuerdas?.....joder, se nota que ese mundial no lo viste.



En el mundial 94 todavía no soy capaz de entender como no ganó Rumania a Suecia, eran buenisimos. Hagi, Dumitrescu...que clase por dios.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Dic 2022)

hightower dijo:


> En el mundial 94 todavía no soy capaz de entender como no ganó Rumania a Suecia, eran buenisimos. Hagi, Dumitrescu...que clase por dios.



Pues porque Suecia era tambien un gran equipo.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (19 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿De Brolin y Andersson no te acuerdas?.....joder, se nota que ese mundial no lo viste.



No se acuerda, porque será del brasa y en ese año pues tocaría comerle la polla a stoichkov o como se escriba


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Muchos de los fumbolistas que se han ganado la estrellita no cabrían en la La Coja si fueran de aquí. No irían ni convocaos porque hay que completar la cuota de los dos clucs sostenidos.



Me pregunto que habría pasado si Messi se hubiera nacionalizado español, que creo que en cierto momento muy temprano de su carrera se barajó el tema. Es un "What if" interesante...


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> No se acuerda, porque será del brasa y en ese año pues tocaría comerle la polla a stoichkov o como se escriba



Menudo equipo tenía también bulgaria.

Hecho de menos ese fútbol y no lo que se ha convertido ahora.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Dic 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que los boludos se hacen odiar bastante entre los propios panchos, la versión chulesca, charlatana y chovinista que conocemos como europeos es pura humildad frente al modo en que tratan los argentinos a otros panchos (bolivianos, ecuatorianos, venezolanos, etc) incluso cuando van de turismo a sus países.
> 
> Como lo de la "patria grande" latina es un cuento, me creo que unos cuantos de esos foreros sean panchos resentidos con los argentinos: el típico colombiano o venezolano con un bisabuelo pedroñero o de la Galicia profunda que se cree Bismarck, Wilson el presidente de la Peña Madridista de Guayaquil, en fin, vete a saber.
> 
> A mí aunque me resultan por lo general muy pesados los argentinos (tienen su gracia un rato pero, tsé), no dejo de verlos como una especie de parientes de España y me alegra que le hayan ganado este mundial a un país que es un enemigo histórico del nuestro.





Si yo tampoco soy el fan número uno de los boludos pero es que los comentarios de este hilo ya son de auténtica risa. Ojeas el hilo desde el minuto uno y ves montones de comentarios contra los boludos, también contra Francia, contra el equipo de los moros.

La verdad es que sigues el hilo y el mundial ha sido una continua frustración para los de este hilo. Querían que ganaran equipos como Croacia y Japón porque eran la "esencia de la pureza y valores raciales y nacionales" ya que no tienen multiculturalidad en sus filas.

Después a favor de los franfricanos contra los moros y el sumun ya ha sido animar a los franfricanos contra los boludos cuando los boludos racialmente hablando son bastante más europeos que los franfricanos.

Diversión garantizada ver como van cambiando como las veletas según vaya soplando el viento, por eso vengo a este hilo y no porque me guste el furgol (que no me gusta) porque me entretienen mucho estos con sus continuos vaivenes y despropósitos   

Tampoco me chupo el dedo y se que la verdadera animadversión de todos estos contra Argentina es porque está el Messi ese que es el icono del Farsa y por tanto se les está atragantando a todos los del equipo rival lo de que haya ganado el mundial (cosa que estaba más que clarísima que lo iba a ganar y lo dije desde el principio)

Si no estuviera Messi en Argentina habrían ido todos con Argentina en la final contra los invasores y ocupantes moronegritos, eso lo sabe hasta el más retrasado de este planeta.

Pero son así en este foro y yo que ya soy veterano en el foro pues lo respeto bastante que sean así sus costumbres y tradiciones.

Ahora ya solo les queda el consuelo típico de....sisisi pero ejqueeee lo ha ganao haciendo trampas porque se lo han regalao los jeques moros....   

Saludos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Muchos de los fumbolistas que se han ganado la estrellita no cabrían en la La Coja si fueran de aquí. No irían ni convocaos porque hay que completar la cuota de los dos clucs sostenidos.



De paul ha hecho una primera vuelta lamentable


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

A cuántos de los que ayer ganaron la estrellita habría dejado fuera Luisenrique si hubiera sido él el seleccionador de argentina?

A la mitac de los que ganaron ni los convoca. Habría llevao canteranos, suplentes, acabaos, cosas raras y sólo habría incluido a cuatro pa disimular y los sentaría en el banquillo to el torneo.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (19 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Este es el penalty que dije en directo en el hilo, fue muy claro,
> ni VAR ni nada.



Manotazo salvador de Higuaín y Ramos cogiendo el balón con las dos manos, son del Madrid, sigan jugando, eh, eh, a mí no me hable, atrás, atrás.


----------



## hightower (19 Dic 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Lo dije hace unas semanas en este hilo, al fútbol le quedan 15-20 años, por eso mismo quieren meter tantos equipos, llevarlo a países que han dejado estar en vías de desarrollo para seguir exprimiendo , países tipo Indonesia, Singapur, Kazajistán, cualquiera de los del Golfo Pérsico ... serán habituales en los siguientes mundiales, especialmente por la cantidad de nuevos consumidores que van a gastar su dinero en sentirte parte de un Mundial.
> 
> Por lo cual, los más veteranos, vamos de algún modo agradeciendo de haber visto otro tipo de fútbol, en otro tipo de sociedad y de mundo.



Pues claro que le quedan 20 años, como coño vas a hacer afición si parar ver la champions, la liga o el mundial tienes que bajarte al bar o soltar la panoja, un señor mayor que ya tiene afición lo hace pero la chavalada sin un duro mejor se dedica a Ibai, y bien que hace. Matar la gallina de los huevos de oro se llama.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> De paul ha hecho una primera vuelta lamentable



Llevas to ermondial con el culo en llamas con De Paul

Pero De Paul tiene una estrellita y los pipicacas cero


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Dic 2022)

Enhorabuena barcelonistas y atléticos. Que nervios, en breve empieza la copa de la UEFA y la podréis ver los jueves.

Que nervios. Un trofeo muy importante.

A los vascos del Athletic que lástima que este año no juguéis. Espero que tengáis suerte y lleguéis a la final de la copa del Rey y la podáis ganar. Que ya toca.

Ahora voy a modificar la Wikipedia para que en la sección de palmarés del Barcelona figure está copa del mundo ganada por Messi.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (19 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Estais sembrando mucho odio los argentinos este mundial.



Para los mandrilones, ganar es sembrar odio porque conforme a sus costumbres filibusteras todo lo que existe es suyo, y lo que ganes se lo estás quitando del bolsillo. 
La cosa es sencilla: Si te molesta un poco, con un poco de Hemoal tendrás suficiente; si estás muy escocido, pues más Hemoal necesitarás. Punto pelota.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

El jilo de ermondial define bien la esensia de los tarugazos que campan a sus anchas en el chat de el MARCA y el AS

Esa es la esencia de los que tienen secuestraos a LA COJA

La mitad de fumbolistas argentinos que ayer se colgaron la estrellita, si fueran de aquí, no serían convocaos.

Y lo sabéis
Por eso ellos llevan 3 estrellitas y nosotros no.
Luis Aragonés fue una anomalía aquí y tuvo que salir por la puerta de atrás.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Llevas to ermondial con el culo en llamas con De Paul
> 
> Pero De Paul tiene una estrellita y los pipicacas cero



Si se hubiera puesto las pilas como Nahuel no estaría pidiendo la trituradora para reguilon


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Lo que estáis consiguiendo es que a la peña pierda el sentido de pertenencia a La COJA, deje de sentirse parte, porque no es una selección, es un engendro con cuotas


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Lo que estáis consiguiendo es que a la peña pierda el sentido de pertenencia a La COJA, deje de sentirse parte, porque no es una selección, es un engendro con cuotas



Lo dirás por los del Barça no ?
Este año solo iba convocado Ausencio


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Dic 2022)

Mucho chuparle la minga a Messi, pero si no es por Di María y los 60 minutos que se cascó, Hambrentina no gana ni de coña.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Y además te insultan si les dices en qué se están confundiendo. Tienen secuestrá a La COJA


----------



## Suprimo (19 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Lo dirás por los del Barça no ?
> Este año solo iba convocado Ausencio



Lo dice por el entrenador mejor pagado del mvndo, que ni Champions, ni svpercopa, ni Europa Lig... y veremos esta semana la pacopa de España


----------



## benitocamelaa (19 Dic 2022)

Toda la gente “old money” va con el Real Madrid.


----------



## feministaliberal (19 Dic 2022)

benitocamelaa dijo:


> Toda la gente “old money” va con el Real Madrid.



Y los no money con argentina


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Aquí tenemos una trama en la que hay unas claúsulas y unos panfletos montando gresca, la escuela arbitraria de La Lija de las peñas de fans de los dos clucs sostenidos...Es un disparate tremendo.

Luego ves a esos triunfitos sosteniditos de La Lija comiéndose mojones en ermundial y eso está bien.


----------



## theelf (19 Dic 2022)

Bueno muchachos, muy divertido el futbol, el mundial, y "haberlo ganado", pero me levanto esta mañana y ya me cobraron la hipoteca y quede en rojo

Sera hasta dentro de 4 años, ahora toca vida real


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Más De Pauls y menos pipi cacas y ausencios!


----------



## lamamadelamama (19 Dic 2022)

Veo a los europa league muy venidos arriba por un jugador que a día de hoy caga para ellos


----------



## Otrasvidas (19 Dic 2022)

Cristiano estará picadísimo y creo que hará lo imposible para llegar a 2026.


----------



## feministaliberal (19 Dic 2022)

Si hubiesen jugado Pogba, Benzemá y Kante otro gallo cantaría


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Avres el MARCA y el AS 

Gaviota un 10
Tchocheini un 10
De Paul aprobao raspadito

es demencial


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (19 Dic 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Cristiano estará picadísimo y creo que hará lo imposible para llegar a 2026.



Yo creo en El Bicho. Se irá un año y medio a la MLS, luego al Milán para sustituir a Ibra y aparecerá en su sexto mundial con 41 palos. Lo veo. Siuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (19 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> De los mejores partidos de la historia dice.
> 
> Cuantos partidos has visto?



Miles.


----------



## Anne B. (19 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Me pregunto que habría pasado si Messi se hubiera nacionalizado español, que creo que en cierto momento muy temprano de su carrera se barajó el tema. Es un "What if" interesante...




Messi tiene la nacionalidad española desde hace tiempo. Su padre le metió en su burbuja argentina para que no jugase con España, peor para el ya que hubiera tenido más mundiales, y no como ahora con éste regalado.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (19 Dic 2022)

el mejor de la historia...

5 penales regalados = mundial regalado
Desaparecido y goleado en las últimas 9 ediciones de chempions

el mejor de la historia... si abuelo si


----------



## feministaliberal (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## feministaliberal (19 Dic 2022)

Las fechas jajajajaj


----------



## vayaquesi (19 Dic 2022)

Bueno, al final ha ganado Argentina, enhorabuena a los argentinos.

Es verdad que este mundial no me ha gustado en cuanto a arbitrajes, aunque no es nada nuevo que en este tipo de torneos de selecciones hagan arbitrajes de mierda... Peor fue lo de España que ni siquiera pudo pasar ante una selección menor como Marruecos, siendo eliminados merecidamente...
Aún así prefiero que se lo lleve Argentina que no Francia o ¿Marruecos?

Los argentinos es verdad que son muy pesados, y si ya se por sí son insoportables, ahora con el ego reforzado no lo quiero ni pensar, pero bueno, no deja de ser una rivalidad deportiva, además que siempre está bien que países con el idioma español ganen el mundial.

Además, merecido o no, creo que hay que aplaudir la determinación de Argentina y su afición. Sinceramente no pensaba de que Messi conseguiría su mundial ya que no veo a Argentina como una gran selección, y pese a ello tuvieron su oportunidad en 2014, y pese a perder dos finales en la Copa América y una final de un Mundial, al final han conseguido su objetivo prácticamente en la última bala que le quedaba.

Así que enhorabuena para ellos, pues ya tenemos documental para Netflix.


----------



## feministaliberal (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Rodrigo De Paul levanta la copa dermundo siendo uno de los motores principales de su selección para hacerse con la tercera estrellita ansiada

Jugadores como Rodrigo De Paul si fuera de vallecas no tendría sitio en LA COJA


----------



## vayaquesi (19 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> el mejor de la historia...
> 
> 5 penales regalados = mundial regalado
> Desaparecido y goleado en las últimas 9 ediciones de chempions
> ...



Qué putada eh pepito, el último mundial de Messi y va y consigue el gran título que le faltaba para ponerlo en el Olimpo de las leyendas, debes estar contento.


----------



## JAGGER (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## petro6 (19 Dic 2022)

Sólo ha hecho falta que le arbitren a lo "Liga española", para que el mongolo tenga su Mundial.


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)

*Lo arruinaron todo*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Dic 2022)

España debería situarse a si misma en el contexto del año 2006-2007 e intentar una renovación total. España no tiene a embapao y demás, pero la motivación, las ganas, el compromiso ( que dicen los cursis ), los cojones ... deberían ser irrenunciables, si algunas selecciones lo hacen nosotros también podemos. No digo que baste con eso, pero para nosotros es necesario. Lamentablemente, y aunque no sigo el furbor día a día, por lo que leo parece que hoy todo es más difícil porque la selección se convirtió hace tiempo en el campo de batalla de las diferentes mafias del fúbol español.

De alguna forma, hemos llegado hasta aquí, jugando a ser una caricatura. España es el reino del paripé y las apariencias, y del "que arriesguen otros", el fútbol no es ajeno a eso y los jugadores encuentran en nuestro sistema de juego una excusa y una coartada perfecta para huir de las responsabilidades. Después del partido de Marruecos ellos nos contaban que habían sido muy superiores y sólo la mala suerte les había apeado del campeonato, hay que joderse, cuando ni un jodido penalty sabían tirar. La importancia creciente que se le había dado al tiempo de posesión ( tomado como un absoluto ) durante los últimos años se ha convertido en algo grotesco y ridículo. Ninguna selección ha jugado así, ninguna. Hemos convertido un recurso jurgolístico en una filosofía paco de mierda para tontos fácilmente impresionables por una línea de una estadística.

Han pasado ya tres mundiales desde el 2010 y queda claro que aquello fue un agradable y ya lejano paréntesis, no hemos podido consolidarnos en la élite, hemos perdido también mucho tiempo haciendo el gilipollas. Es posible que aún sigamos así más tiempo, son nuestras costumbres


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Me parece genial que te guste Di María, pero no me compares la importancia que ha tenido Di María en la historia del Madrid con la de Messi en la del Barça. Solo podría compararsele en eso con Di Stéfano, pero la gran diferencia entre ellos es que mientras Messi se formó en la cantera barcelonista Di Stéfano fue robado por Bernabéu con la colaboración del régimen.
> 
> Es muy diferente crear algo a robarlo.



Pero bueno, qué es eso de "crear"? Va por ahí el Sporting de Lisboa reclamando que ha "creado" a Ronaldo? Pues no, manda un par de tweets cuando gana algo, y a otra cosa. Otro ejemplo: Iniesta, y lo vi yo con esto ojitos, era un fenómeno a los 12 años jugando con el puto Albacete infantil.

Los cracks, los que son el 0.00001% de cualquier profesión, nacen, no se hacen. Messi con 16 años ya era profesional, eso no se enseña, simplemente porque con 16 años no te ha dado tiempo a aprenderlo, te viene de serie. 

Será porque aunque me encanta el fútbol nunca he sido muy de jugadores individuales, pero ver a culés colgarse medallas por lo que ha hecho un jugador del PSG con la selección de Argentina me parece 100% surrealista.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> España debería situarse a si misma en el contexto del año 2006-2007 e intentar una renovación total. España no tiene a embapao y demás, pero la motivación, las ganas, el compromiso ( que dicen los cursis ), los cojones ... deberían ser irrenunciables, si algunas selecciones lo hacen nosotros también podemos. No digo que baste con eso, pero para nosotros es necesario. Lamentablemente, y aunque no sigo el furbor día a día, por lo que leo parece que hoy todo es más difícil porque la selección se convirtió hace tiempo en el campo de batalla de las diferentes mafias del fúbol español.
> 
> De alguna forma, hemos llegado hasta aquí, jugando a ser una caricatura. España es el reino del paripé y las apariencias, y del "que arriesguen otros", el fútbol no es ajeno a eso y los jugadores encuentran en nuestro sistema de juego una excusa y una coartada perfecta para huir de las responsabilidades. Después del partido de Marruecos ellos nos contaban que habían sido muy superiores y sólo la mala suerte les había apeado del campeonato, hay que joderse, cuando ni un jodido penalty sabían tirar. La importancia creciente que se le había dado al tiempo de posesión ( tomado como un absoluto ) durante los últimos años se ha convertido en algo grotesco y ridículo. Ninguna selección ha jugado así, ninguna. Hemos convertido un recurso jurgolístico en una filosofía paco de mierda para tontos fácilmente impresionables por una línea de una estadística.
> 
> Han pasado ya tres mundiales desde el 2010 y queda claro que aquello fue un agradable y ya lejano paréntesis, no hemos podido consolidarnos en la élite, hemos perdido también mucho tiempo haciendo el gilipollas. Es posible que aún sigamos así más tiempo, son nuestras costumbres



La culpa es de Koke


----------



## chomin (19 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pero bueno, qué es eso de "crear"? Va por ahí el Sporting de Lisboa reclamando que ha "creado" a Ronaldo? Pues no, manda un par de tweets cuando gana algo, y a otra cosa. Otro ejemplo: Iniesta, y lo vi yo con esto ojitos, era un fenómeno a los 12 años jugando con el puto Albacete infantil.
> 
> Los cracks, los que son el 0.00001% de cualquier profesión, nacen, no se hacen. Messi con 16 años ya era profesional, eso no se enseña, simplemente porque con 16 años no te ha dado tiempo a aprenderlo, te viene de serie.
> 
> Será porque aunque me encanta el fútbol nunca he sido muy de jugadores individuales, pero ver a culés colgarse medallas por lo que ha hecho un jugador del PSG con la selección de Argentina me parece 100% surrealista.



Que la shupes y la sigas shupando!!

Si no es por el Barça Messi mediría ahora 1'20. Es el jugador ICONO y EMBLEMA del CLUB

Y lo demuestra los incontables lloros y ridículos mandriles es este topic. jojo


----------



## petro6 (19 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Que la shupes y la sigas shupando!!
> 
> Si no es por el Barça Messi mediría ahora 1'20. Es el jugador ICONO y EMBLEMA del CLUB
> 
> Y lo demuestra los incontables lloros y ridículos mandriles es este topic. jojo



Recordad ese "emblema" cuando os compre un moro o un narizpta.


----------



## feministaliberal (19 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Lo arruinaron todo*



La copa la levantó @Charo afgana


----------



## chomin (19 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Recordad ese "emblema" cuando os compre un moro o un narizpta.



Lo recordaremos igual porque eso no cambia

El mejor jugador de la historia del mundo salió de la cantera del Barça.

Como el mejor jugador de la historia de España, Xavi o Iniesta, salió también de la cantera del Barça.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Que la shupes y la sigas shupando!!
> 
> Si no es por el Barça Messi mediría ahora 1'20. Es el jugador ICONO y EMBLEMA del CLUB
> 
> Y lo demuestra los incontables lloros y ridículos mandriles es este topic. jojo



Mira payaso, la prueba es muy simple: hoy hay miles de catalanes agradeciéndole el Mundial a Messi y cero argentinos agradeciéndole al Barça que lo fichara. Cero. Tenéis un síndrome de Estocolmo de mucho cuidado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Ermundial no es La Lija, ni La Champiojos.
Ermundial es algo muy distinto. 
Es un torneo cortito donde se pone un grupo sobre el tapete.

Yo le diría a De La Fuente que si se quiere comer un mojón fresquito, sólo tiene que seguir las doctrinas del MARCA y el AS y hacer oídos sordos a todo lo demás.


----------



## petro6 (19 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Lo recordaremos igual porque eso no cambia
> 
> El mejor jugador de la historia del mundo salió de la cantera del Barça.
> 
> Como el mejor jugador de la historia de España, Xavi o Iniesta, salió también de la cantera del Barça.



El mejor jugador de la historia....¿Por qué?. Es que todavía nadie me ha dicho `por qué, ¿Porque lo dices tú?.

PD El mejor jugador español de la historia fue Luis Suarez .


----------



## Manero (19 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pero bueno, qué es eso de "crear"? Va por ahí el Sporting de Lisboa reclamando que ha "creado" a Ronaldo? Pues no, manda un par de tweets cuando gana algo, y a otra cosa. Otro ejemplo: Iniesta, y lo vi yo con esto ojitos, era un fenómeno a los 12 años jugando con el puto Albacete infantil.
> 
> Los cracks, los que son el 0.00001% de cualquier profesión, nacen, no se hacen. Messi con 16 años ya era profesional, eso no se enseña, simplemente porque con 16 años no te ha dado tiempo a aprenderlo, te viene de serie.
> 
> Será porque aunque me encanta el fútbol nunca he sido muy de jugadores individuales, pero ver a culés colgarse medallas por lo que ha hecho un jugador del PSG con la selección de Argentina me parece 100% surrealista.



La afición del Sporting de Lisboa solo disfrutó una temporada de Cristiano como profesional y lo único que sacaron de él fue el dinero de un buen traspaso. Compara eso con las 4 Champions, 10 Ligas, no se cuantas Copas del Rey y tripletes y sextete que ha dado Messi a la afición del Barça.

Y por supuesto que los grandes cracks nacen con ese talento, pero cuantos con tanto talento o más que los Messi, Iniesta, Cristiano y demás se han quedado por el camino por no recibir precisamente una formación como la de ellos. Imagina por ejemplo como hubiera podido ser la carrera de Maradona si se hubiera formado en la Masia o en la escuela del Sporting de Lisboa que también es de las mejores del mundo.


----------



## feministaliberal (19 Dic 2022)

Creéis que el mejor jugador del equipo que gane la champions le puede arrebatar el balón del oro al hormonado? O pase lo que pase el balón de oro ya tiene nombre?


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)

*Es la mejor actuación individual en toda la historia de los mundiales*


----------



## petro6 (19 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Creéis que el mejor jugador del equipo que gane la champions le puede arrebatar el balón del oro al hormonado? O pase lo que pase el balón de oro ya tiene nombre?



Teniendo en cuenta que uno de los Balines de Horo se lo dieron por ganar una Copa del Campechano, la pregunta se responde sola.


----------



## lamamadelamama (19 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Es la mejor actuación individual en toda la historia de los mundiales*



el mvp de la final se lo merecía la rana traidora


----------



## filets (19 Dic 2022)

Consigues un HatTrick en la final del mundial y el Mejor del Partido se lo dan al enchufado del jefe


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (19 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Qué putada eh pepito, el último mundial de Messi y va y consigue el gran título que le faltaba para ponerlo en el Olimpo de las leyendas, debes estar contento.



que putada eh vaya, ahora que va a vender más camisetas y más caras, no está en el FC Ruinas

Chupen fuerte


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)

*Al fin lo logró*


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

El MVP hasta el min 70 era de Rodrigo De Paul. 
A partie de ese momento pasó a ser de Mbapé.

Messi o Di María sólo hicieron un buen partido gracias al partidazo que hizo Rodrigo De Paul.

Lo de Mbapé es otra cosa, se vio algo diferente. El tipo de bestia que te cambia un partido porque le da la gana a él. No sé cuánto le va a durar eso al Mbapé, pero ahora mismo está hecho un fiera.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



es un figura


----------



## Manero (19 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ermundial no es La Lija, ni La Champiojos.
> Ermundial es algo muy distinto.
> Es un torneo cortito donde se pone un grupo sobre el tapete.
> 
> Yo le diría a De La Fuente que si se quiere comer un mojón fresquito, sólo tiene que seguir las doctrinas del MARCA y el AS y hacer oídos sordos a todo lo demás.



Y que crees que va a hacer De la Fuente? Pues por supuesto seguir al pie de la letra lo que pidan el As, el Marca y el Chirincirco, que para eso Rubiales ha puesto un títere sin carácter ni experiencia profesional al frente de la Selección, para no repetir los problemas que ha tenido Luís Enrique con la caverna mediática madrileña.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Y que crees que va a hacer De la Fuente? Pues por supuesto seguir al pie de la letra lo que pidan el As, el Marca y el Chirincirco, que para eso Rubiales ha puesto un títere sin carácter ni experiencia profesional al frente de la Selección, para no repetir los problemas que ha tenido Luís Enrique con la caverna mediática madrileña.



No sé ni quién es el De La Fuente, la verdac. Ya tendremos tiempo de servirle su mojón fresquito en bandeja o conocerle si demuestra.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Y el pifostio que montaron con Bencemala a cuatro días de la final?

Demencial


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)

*Clamor en Francia: "El gol de Messi en la prórroga es ilegal"*

Polémica en Francia. Sacan a la luz una imagen en la que suplentes argentinos invaden el terreno el césped en el gol de Messi. Según el reglamento debió ser anulado.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



menos mal que es un humorista y no un periodista, mientras tenga su público y no sean muy exigentes le vale, que esto es España y tampoco hay que desenvolverse como en Jolivuz ni en Brodguai


----------



## zapatitos (19 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Mira payaso, la prueba es muy simple: hoy hay miles de catalanes agradeciéndole el Mundial a Messi y cero argentinos agradeciéndole al Barça que lo fichara. Cero. Tenéis un síndrome de Estocolmo de mucho cuidado.




Pero si a los catalanes se la suda que Argentina haya ganado el mundial, lo único que les interesa es que a los madrileños os pueden restregar por la cara a partir de ahora que el Messi os ha vuelto a dar por culo ganando el mundial aunque los madrileños estábais haciendo fuerza hasta con las pestañas para que ganaran el mundial los moronegros de Francia.

Tiene cojones que yo me sepa más los entresijos de esto del furgol que los que estais todo el mirando hipnotizados y embobados como rueda la pelotita esa con 23 tíos en gayumbos alrededor de ella.

Saludos.


----------



## vayaquesi (19 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> que putada eh vaya, ahora que va a vender más camisetas y más caras, no está en el FC Ruinas
> 
> Chupen fuerte



La imagen del posiblemente mejor jugador de la historia, y el mejor en cuanto a palmarés, la van a asociar al Barça de por vida, que por algo que ha estado aquí ¿17 largos años? Vendiendo camisetas Nike, ahora con Argentina a vender de la marca Adidas.

Eso por no hablar de la cantidad de simpatizantes argentinos que van a surgir como churros.

Es lo que hay.

Por cierto, que gane el mundial no significa que valgan más caras las camisetas, ya que lo normal es que cuesten alrededor de 70 euros.


----------



## propileos (19 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Para los mandrilones, ganar es sembrar odio porque conforme a sus costumbres filibusteras todo lo que existe es suyo, y lo que ganes se lo estás quitando del bolsillo.
> La cosa es sencilla: Si te molesta un poco, con un poco de Hemoal tendrás suficiente; si estás muy escocido, pues más Hemoal necesitarás. Punto pelota.



Yo no soy del Madrid pero tu sigue con lo tuyo. 
Aqui no jugaban el Madrid ni el Barcelona, ni Boca ni River, jugaban selecciones nacionales representando paises. 
Es una cosa obvia, si no lo ves tienes un problema mental.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (19 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> La imagen del posiblemente mejor jugador de la historia, y el mejor en cuanto a palmarés, la van a asociar al Barça de por vida, que por algo que ha estado aquí ¿17 largos años? Vendiendo camisetas Nike, ahora con Argentina a vender de la marca Adidas.
> 
> Eso por no hablar de la cantidad de simpatizantes argentinos que van a surgir como churros.
> 
> ...



ya... sigue creyendo eso...


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pero si a los catalanes se la suda que Argentina haya ganado el mundial, lo único que les interesa es que a los madrileños os pueden restregar por la cara a partir de ahora que el Messi os ha vuelto a dar por culo ganando el mundial aunque los madrileños estábais haciendo fuerza hasta con las pestañas para que ganaran el mundial los moronegros de Francia.
> 
> Tiene cojones que yo me sepa más los entresijos de esto del furgol que los que estais todo el mirando hipnotizados y embobados como rueda la pelotita esa con 23 tíos en gayumbos alrededor de ella.
> 
> Saludos.



Así es. Por lo mismo que les importa un bledo la selección. Sus canteranos pipicaca están por encima de todo aunque nos lleven a un precipicio y al colacso.


----------



## propileos (19 Dic 2022)

Este hilo es irreal, gente del madrid y del barcelona hablando como si hubieran jugado sus equipos el mundial + argentinos riendose de los españoles, se ve que no hay foros en argentina para postear y tienen que entrar a un foro español a sembrar odio. 
En cualquier pabellon psiquiatrico hay mas cordura.


----------



## artemis (19 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>


----------



## artemis (19 Dic 2022)

@Manero vaya fracaso del farsa de Xavi.... 0 campeones del mundo


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

A mí me pareció muy triste lo de montar gresca con Bencemala a 4 días de la final. Así se las gastan, con toda su maquinaria de propaganda soltando humo y acosando al seleccionador francés en el momento más importante, donde deben ser un grupo sin contaminaciones. Tristísimo.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (19 Dic 2022)

Menuda endogamia subhumana gastan estos del ecosistema madrid-barsa, que hasta en el mundial, con la final Argentina-Francia, que no sé si había alguna figura del madrid o del barsa en el campo, y ahí los tienes viéndolo todo con el prisma de sus gafas de paleto.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Dic 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Bueno, al final ha ganado Argentina, enhorabuena a los argentinos.
> 
> Es verdad que este mundial no me ha gustado en cuanto a arbitrajes, aunque no es nada nuevo que en este tipo de torneos de selecciones hagan arbitrajes de mierda... Peor fue lo de España que ni siquiera pudo pasar ante una selección menor como Marruecos, siendo eliminados merecidamente...
> Aún así prefiero que se lo lleve Argentina que no Francia o ¿Marruecos?
> ...




Yo sin entender una mierda del furgol sabía que Argentina era la grandísima favorita en la realidad para ganar por tres razones muy simples a saber:

1 - Porque la FIFA y los jeques moros veían con buenos ojos que el considerado mejor jugador de todos los tiempos (por mucho que les joda a muchos por la rivalidad Farsa- Real Mandril) se retirara habiéndolo ganado todo. Así que la "ventaja de ser el local y organizador" la tenían asegurada ya que el verdadero local y organizador (Catar) pinchaba y cortaba menos en esto que si nos invitan al mundial al equipo de casaos de mi pueblo.

2 - Porque los jugadores argentinos se habrán estado todos reservando en sus equipos para llegar a tope a "su mundial" (porque lo más probable es que esta fuera la última oportunidad del Messi ese para lograrlo)

y 3 - Porque llegaban con más hambre por ganar el mundial que el Carpanta por comerse un pollo y eso siempre es importantísimo.

Con todo eso cualquiera con dos dedos de frente ya sabía que Argentina era la auténtica favorita para ganar el mundial. Después obviamente como todo en la vida las cosas se pueden torcer y los planes salir mal pero no ha sido el caso.

Así que sorpresa ninguna para los que tienen dos dedos de frente, para los hooligans y forofos acérrimos pues obviamente si ha sido una sorpresa, un atraco a mano armada y el robo de la historia pero esos da igual lo que digan y lo que lloren porque nunca ven más allá de su propia nariz ni jamás lo verán.

En el furgol entiendas o no, como en todas las cosas de la vida hay que aplicar siempre la lógica y la lógica aplicada llevaba a que casi todas las variantes solo veían un posible y lógico final que era Argentina ganándolo.

Así de simple.

Saludos.


----------



## Manero (19 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> @Manero vaya fracaso del farsa de Xavi.... 0 campeones del mundo



Para todo eres tan cansino?? Suerte que ya somos amegos de hace tiempo que sino te iba a leer tu santa madre.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Vamos a ver, un poquito de pofavó. 

Como los que dicen que en la intro del bidrio der mondiarl salían Argentina y Francia y que estaba amañao.

Francia era la vigente campeona y Argentina vigente campeona de copa América. 

Si tiene que representar en una intro un partido cuál eliges?

Pa el próximo igual te ponen una intro con Argentina y el ganador de la Lerdocopa Eso es que está preparao?

No, un poquito pofavó. Sólo es un resultao probable.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (19 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Mandriles dolidos a más no poder. Ahhhh pero es que Messi los arruinó. No es del barsa ñiñiñiñi. Entonces porque no querían que ganase? Porque alinearse con unos eslavos de mierda como los croatas o con el país que odia más a España, la moronegrada de Francia ehhh mandriles ?
> 
> Os lo diré, porque la pulga os jodió mil veces y ahora tendréis su polla hasta la eternidad. Mandril mandril mandril y nada más.
> Ala mandril
> ...



Los jueves hace frío


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

De la final, aunque fue un partidazo y un hezpestáculo bastante conpleto, que se resuelva en preñaltis es igual pero no es lo mismo. 

Francia no hizo su mejor partido ni mucho menos y con arreones lo empató y casi termina llevándoselo en el último minuto de la próñorda.

Argentina empezó aplastando, luego se desinfló, se levantó, estuvo sobre las cuerdas...

te deja esa sensación


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dantesco, los aficionados argentinos quedándose moñecos en las celebraciones, el portero chusmas este le entregan un premio y simula que es su pene, al Mesías un holandés le va a pedir un camiseta y le llama bobo, los periodistas argentinos diciendo que la culpa es nuestra porque hace 500 años les robamos el oro..



Joder, el mejor resumen de lo que pasa


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (19 Dic 2022)

En marzo comienza ya la fase clasificatoria de Sudamérica para el mundial 2026


----------



## filets (19 Dic 2022)

El KUN se cree que es campeon del mundo


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

No pasó ni un balón por los pieses de Griezmann. Y fue probablemente porque Tchocheini hizo aguas por todas partes. Los Franceses estaban más pendientes de tapar grietas que de elaborar.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (19 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Yo no soy del Madrid pero tu sigue con lo tuyo.
> Aqui no jugaban el Madrid ni el Barcelona, ni Boca ni River, jugaban selecciones nacionales representando paises.
> Es una cosa obvia, si no lo ves tienes un problema mental.



El segundo párrafo entonces.


----------



## filets (19 Dic 2022)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Miles.



Todos de Regional Preferente


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (19 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Clamor en Francia: "El gol de Messi en la prórroga es ilegal"*
> 
> Polémica en Francia. Sacan a la luz una imagen en la que suplentes argentinos invaden el terreno el césped en el gol de Messi. Según el reglamento debió ser anulado.



Franceses y sus francesadas.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (19 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> el mejor de la historia...
> 
> 5 penales regalados = mundial regalado
> Desaparecido y goleado en las últimas 9 ediciones de chempions
> ...



A seguir mamando fuerte.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (19 Dic 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Cristiano estará picadísimo y creo que hará lo imposible para llegar a 2026.



Pincharse más botox y ponerse pelo en Turquía


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)

*Pues lo hizo*


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Dic 2022)

Anne B. dijo:


> Messi tiene la nacionalidad española desde hace tiempo. Su padre le metió en su burbuja argentina para que no jugase con España, peor para el ya que hubiera tenido más mundiales, y no como ahora con éste regalado.



Pues yo creo que le habrian hecho la puñeta y no habria sido ni convocado a la selección.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2022)

Messi ha sido el mejor jugador ofensivo de su generación. Por juego y títulos.

Lo del "mejor de la historia", eso a mi me parece que no se puede evaluar. Son muchas posiciones, situaciones diferentes y contextos diferentes.

Si Kolo Muani marca el 3-4, ¿sería Messi mucho peor de lo que es?

Son ganas de alimentar un debate por picar, y más en un deporte de equipo. Lo importante es que ha ganado Argentina, que luego haya gente que quiera personalismos pues fenomenal.

Dicho esto, de nuevo felicidades a Argentina, y este es mi último post aquí. Me tomo unos dias libres y volveré al de mi club (Real Madrid) y al de la Euro 2024 cuando toque.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Dic 2022)

Los mismos que dicen que el mundial ha sido amañado, son los que luego se tragan la farsa de la Liga Santander controlada por mafias y casas de apuestas....


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (19 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> El KUN se cree que es campeon del mundo



Ostiaaaaaaaaaa jajajajajajajajjaja joder menudo ridículo, apredió bien el poco tiempo que estuvo en el brasa


----------



## vegahermosa (19 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Clamor en Francia: "El gol de Messi en la prórroga es ilegal"*
> 
> Polémica en Francia. Sacan a la luz una imagen en la que suplentes argentinos invaden el terreno el césped en el gol de Messi. Según el reglamento debió ser anulado.



el año pasado bien que se descojonaban con el fuera de juego de mbappe que les dio la liga de naciones, que hablen menos y espabilen mas que a esa seleccion y al seleccionador franchute se les debe pedir mas que mimbres tiene


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (19 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pero si a los catalanes se la suda que Argentina haya ganado el mundial, lo único que les interesa es que a los madrileños os pueden restregar por la cara a partir de ahora que el Messi os ha vuelto a dar por culo ganando el mundial aunque los madrileños estábais haciendo fuerza hasta con las pestañas para que ganaran el mundial los moronegros de Francia.
> 
> Tiene cojones que yo me sepa más los entresijos de esto del furgol que los que estais todo el mirando hipnotizados y embobados como rueda la pelotita esa con 23 tíos en gayumbos alrededor de ella.
> 
> Saludos.



Eres muy tonto


----------



## vegahermosa (19 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Los mismos que dicen que el mundial ha sido amañado, son los que luego se tragan la farsa de la Liga Santander controlada por mafias y casas de apuestas....



lo cortes no quita lo valiente, manipulado igual no porque francia y argentina han tenido que verselas en situaciones adversas puntualmente, pero que hay un cocinadito para que los dos jugadores del jeque tuviesen facilidades para acceder al ultimo tramo de la final, eso se ve a leguas . 

pero exactamente como se ve el uso de la liga española y los arbitrajes para hacer y deshacer segun lo que quieran los jerifaltes de turno. 

y en la champions parecido


----------



## Sir Connor (19 Dic 2022)

El tomas roncero le ha dado un infarto cuando ha levantado la copa Messi el madridismo da vergüenza ajena yendo con Francia un país que desprecia Alós españoles al máximo nivel


----------



## vegahermosa (19 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Messi ha sido el mejor jugador ofensivo de su generación. Por juego y títulos.
> 
> Lo del "mejor de la historia", eso a mi me parece que no se puede evaluar. Son muchas posiciones, situaciones diferentes y contextos diferentes.
> 
> ...



no se yo si se puede decir tan alegremente, en lo que respecta a selecciones con el mundial sin duda, en lo de clubes, yo creo que esta claro que no.

de todas formas no eran tan distintos cristiano y este en chuleria, modales y en maldad, el ego que tienen es tan grande como las campañas mediaticas que hemos sufrido durante el tiempo que estuvo en barcelona para taparlo, el unico que se debio dar cuenta es laporta del mal bicho que era como para no darle una puñalada trapera y de paso quitarse ese marron de encima.

totalmente toxicos, lo que pasa que messi era del club casillas, raul,etc mas falsos que un euro de goma


----------



## Charo afgana (19 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> La copa la levantó @Charo afgana
> Ver archivo adjunto 1297748



Messi tragando polla mora que le da de comer,

para conmemorar la imagen dejo este temazo moruno.


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)

*Argentina responde a Francia: hubo mano antes del 3-3*

En la jugada que acaba en penalti para los frances, Upamecano salta a por el balón y lo acaba desviando con su propia mano antes de que de en el brazo de Montiel.


----------



## Risitas (19 Dic 2022)

A mi este mundial me pareció vergonzoso.

De echo, contra Holanda los argentinos faltaron el respecto a todo dios, se burlaron y la FIFA no amonesto a nadie, una simple multa de 4 duros y adelante.

De echo Messi rajo del arbitro y no le ha pasado absolutamente nada.

Es tan vergonzoso que los que llegaron a la final eran equipos promocionados por Qatar Airlines. Mbappe y Messi.

fijaros en el 3º gol de Argentina:


----------



## theelf (19 Dic 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> A mi este mundial me pareció vergonzoso.
> 
> De echo, contra Holanda los argentinos faltaron el respecto a todo dios, se burlaron y la FIFA no amonesto a nadie, una simple multa de 4 duros y adelante.
> 
> ...



el partido de holanda venia picado de antes, era la estrategia de los dos bandos q les salio algo mejor a los holandeses

el arbitro tuvo suerte de no terminar con el pito en el culo, que agradezca


----------



## Dr.Muller (19 Dic 2022)

theelf dijo:


> el partido de holanda venia picado de antes, era la estrategia de los dos bandos q les salio algo mejor a los holandeses
> 
> el arbitro tuvo suerte de no terminar con el pito en el culo, que agradezca



Que pito el de pitar o el pito de algún otro o su mismo pito o cual pitó dices


----------



## theelf (19 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Que pito el de pitar o el pito de algún otro o su mismo pito o cual pitó dices



Con algo de suerte el de pitar... porque un poco mas duraba eso, y quien sabe...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (19 Dic 2022)

Mundial regalado a Argentina, penaltys que no fueron ni lo serán nunca.


----------



## theelf (19 Dic 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1297946



No hace mucho estuve en francia, y aunque hay ciudades literalmente tomadas por argelinos, moros, negros, etc como marsella, en general, yo no se, como mucho los negros, moros, etc y descendientes... que seran? el 10?15? 20 incluso %????


O sea, que al menos como muuuchooo un 70% de los franceses no son africanos...


Pero su seleccion es casi 100% africana... sinceramente, yo no se como se ven reflejados en su propia seleccion, se supone una seleccion de furbol representa a su pais...


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)

*El resumen de este Mundial*


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (19 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> A seguir mamando fuerte.



Los catalanes sois los mamporreros del enano boludo que se fue por la puerta de atrás, vendido al mejor postor y arruinando al club.

No tenéis dignitat


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2022)

theelf dijo:


> el partido de holanda venia picado de antes, era la estrategia de los dos bandos q les salio algo mejor a los holandeses
> 
> el arbitro tuvo suerte de no terminar con el pito en el culo, que agradezca



Con los holandeses, con los franceses, con los españoles,... ¿No os dáis cuenta que faltáis al respeto a todo el mundo y por eso todo cristo os tiene ganas? ¿A qué viene insultar a un tío con cáncer, decirles a los franceses que os coman la polla o insultar a Mbappé o Camavinga? Os retratáis vosotros solos.


----------



## theelf (19 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Con los *holandeses, con los franceses, con los españoles*,... ¿No os dáis cuenta que faltáis al respeto a todo el mundo y por eso todo cristo os tiene ganas? ¿A qué viene insultar a un tío con cáncer, decirles a los franceses que os coman la polla o insultar a Mbappé o Camavinga? Os retratáis vosotros solos.



Ni idea, sera que alguno dijo algo antes tambien? mbappe creo que por subnormal de creerse muy europeito y avanzado, holanda por historia de rivalidad, españa ni idea, el mundial se lo cargaron los jugadores/LE sin necesidad de nadie mas

En todo caso, me chupa un huevo lo que pienses


----------



## JAGGER (19 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Mundial regalado a Argentina, penaltys que no fueron ni lo serán nunca.





PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Los catalanes sois los mamporreros del enano boludo que se fue por la puerta de atrás, vendido al mejor postor y arruinando al club.
> 
> No tenéis dignitat



Todo el planeta está con Messi 

Salvo en Madriz...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)

*Se cargaron la foto*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Ni idea, sera que alguno dijo algo antes tambien? mbappe creo que por subnormal de creerse muy europeito y avanzado, holanda por historia de rivalidad, españa ni idea, el mundial se lo cargaron los jugadores/LE sin necesidad de nadie mas
> 
> En todo caso, me chupa un huevo lo que pienses



A ver si te crees que a mí me la suda lo que pienses tú. Os retratáis vosotros solos.


----------



## Gekko_ (19 Dic 2022)

En líneas generales creo que ha sido un buen mundial. No porque se haya visto un futbol excelente, ha habido algunos mundiales con partidos preciosos, como en el de España el mítico Italia-Brasil o la semi Alemania-Francia que fueron una pasada y fueron mucho mejor espectáculo que cualquiera de los vistos aquí, pero lo que creo que ha sido lo mejor de este mundial, es que es el primero que he visto en el que todas las selecciones (excepto Catar) eran competitivas, cualquiera podía plantar cara a cualquiera y generarle problemas. Japón ha ganado a Alemania y a España, Marruecos a España y Portugal, Australia a Dinamarca, Argentina perdió con Arabia.....La última jornada de la fase de grupos ha sido la más disputada y emocionante que he visto.

Creo que Argentina ha sido justa campeona. Ha sufrido, se ha dejado la piel, Messi ha tenido destellos de lo que fue (no hay que magnificar tanto, Messi hoy en día es un jugador de 35 palos que es un 70% de lo que fue, lo que pasa es que un 70% de Messi le sirve para seguir siendo un jugador de entre los 5 mejores del mundo todavía) y ha tenido la fortuna que tienen que tener los equipos para ser campeón. Nosotros tuvimos a Casillas que paró aquel penalti a Paraguay y rozó con la bota la de Robben, y ellos ha tenido al maleducado Martinez que les salvo al final contra Australia y ayer con Francia.

De este mundial me queda claro que hay una selección que está bastante por encima de las demás y que, si se lo montan bien, pueden ganar los 2 próximos mundiales sin muchos apuros. Esa selección es Francia. Tienen una base de jugadores muy jóvenes (Mbappe, Camavinga, Tchoameni, los 2 tios que entraron en la primera parte, etc) que pueden pasar por encima de cualquier selección, siempre y cuando consigan hacer piña y formar un equipo (como ha hecho Argentina) y no una selección. El único problema que tienen se llama Deschamps. Es mal entrenador, ayer le dieron un baño táctico y se pasó todo el partido haciendo experimentos a ver si funcionaba algo porque no tenía ni puta idea de como cambiar el partido. Si en el minuto 80 Otamendi despeja el balón a tomar por culo en vez de dudar y dejar que se la llevara Kolo, Francia habría perdido 2-0 y no habrían ni tirado a puerta. Además, se nota que en el grupo de Francia hay mal rollo entre ellos y se ve cuando Deschamps no quiso saber nada de Benzema.

Si el presidente de la federación francesa es listo, se carga a Deschamps y mete a un tío al que todos los jugadores de Francia respeten y que haga grupo (Zidane sería el ideal), Francia lo tendría a huevo para ganar, y además fácil, los 2 próximos mundiales. A nivel de plantilla están un par de peldaños por encima del resto.


----------



## theelf (19 Dic 2022)

Gekko_ dijo:


> En líneas generales creo que ha sido un buen mundial. No porque se haya visto un futbol excelente, ha habido algunos mundiales con partidos preciosos, como en el de España el mítico Italia-Brasil o la semi Alemania-Francia que fueron una pasada y fueron mucho mejor espectáculo que cualquiera de los vistos aquí, pero lo que creo que ha sido lo mejor de este mundial, es que es el primero que he visto en el que todas las selecciones (excepto Catar) eran competitivas, cualquiera podía plantar cara a cualquiera y generarle problemas. Japón ha ganado a Alemania y a España, Marruecos a España y Portugal, Australia a Dinamarca, Argentina perdió con Arabia.....La última jornada de la fase de grupos ha sido la más disputada y emocionante que he visto.
> 
> Creo que Argentina ha sido justa campeona. Ha sufrido, se ha dejado la piel, Messi ha tenido destellos de lo que fue (no hay que magnificar tanto, Messi hoy en día es un jugador de 35 palos que es un 70% de lo que fue, lo que pasa es que un 70% de Messi le sirve para seguir siendo un jugador de entre los 5 mejores del mundo todavía) y ha tenido la fortuna que tienen que tener los equipos para ser campeón. Nosotros tuvimos a Casillas que paró aquel penalti a Paraguay y rozó con la bota la de Robben, y ellos ha tenido al maleducado Martinez que les salvo al final contra Australia y ayer con Francia.
> 
> ...



Cuando me entere mbape tiene 23 años me quede frio


----------



## zapatitos (19 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Eres muy tonto




Como pica lo del mundial para el Messi eh más que la sarna     

Saludos.


----------



## lamamadelamama (19 Dic 2022)

en el próximo mundial igual vemos a Mbappe jugando con su hermano Ethan en la misma selección


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)

*No hay mal que por bien no venga.*


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


>



La foto del mundial  lo estaba leyendo esta mañana y dicen que puede haber pena de carcel para las tias por estar en topless, solo se permite en pocos sitios en Qatar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


>



Mira @xilebo, aprende.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


>



¿Se sabe quienes son las guarr...señoritas?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mira @xilebo, aprende.



Ya ya lo vi esta mañana, muy limpitas las dos se ve


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (19 Dic 2022)

Gekko_ dijo:


> En líneas generales creo que ha sido un buen mundial. No porque se haya visto un futbol excelente, ha habido algunos mundiales con partidos preciosos, como en el de España el mítico Italia-Brasil o la semi Alemania-Francia que fueron una pasada y fueron mucho mejor espectáculo que cualquiera de los vistos aquí, pero lo que creo que ha sido lo mejor de este mundial, es que es el primero que he visto en el que todas las selecciones (excepto Catar) eran competitivas, cualquiera podía plantar cara a cualquiera y generarle problemas. Japón ha ganado a Alemania y a España, Marruecos a España y Portugal, Australia a Dinamarca, Argentina perdió con Arabia.....La última jornada de la fase de grupos ha sido la más disputada y emocionante que he visto.
> 
> Creo que Argentina ha sido justa campeona. Ha sufrido, se ha dejado la piel, Messi ha tenido destellos de lo que fue (no hay que magnificar tanto, Messi hoy en día es un jugador de 35 palos que es un 70% de lo que fue, lo que pasa es que un 70% de Messi le sirve para seguir siendo un jugador de entre los 5 mejores del mundo todavía) y ha tenido la fortuna que tienen que tener los equipos para ser campeón. Nosotros tuvimos a Casillas que paró aquel penalti a Paraguay y rozó con la bota la de Robben, y ellos ha tenido al maleducado Martinez que les salvo al final contra Australia y ayer con Francia.
> 
> ...



No sé mucho de Qatar, pero ganaron la Copa de Asia en 2019, en terreno enemigo, llevándose por delante, entre otros, a Japón en la final (3-1). No creo que sean tan mancos como lo parecieron.

Al final, el factor suerte es uno de los dos o tres más determinantes a la hora de ganar un partido, cuanto más un torneo con eliminatorias a un partido. Como bien dices, España se podría haber quedado fuera en cuartos en Sudáfrica, en aquel partido contra Paraguay, por ejemplo, y nadie habría dicho nada.

Respecto a Francia, creo que tienen la mejor plantilla de todos, pero también hay otras muy buenas, como Brasil. Creo que podrían haber ganado este Mundial, pero la suerte no les favoreció nada contra Croacia. Tiraron 11 veces a puerta por una de los croatas. No creo que Francia vaya a dominar sin problemas. Por no hablar de que con salir unos cuantos nuevos talentos este año en alguna otra selección, ya pueden estar bien para el próximo Mundial.


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)

*Dembélé puso todo de su parte*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Dic 2022)

Bueno señores, dentro de año y medio se celebra la eurocopa en Alemania.
La fase de clasificación comienza el próximo mes de marzo
Nuestro grupito es ideal para recobrar la confianza y renovar ideas, si a alguno le sale de los cojones claro


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (19 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Como pica lo del mundial para el Messi eh más que la sarna
> 
> Saludos.



De verdad que eres subnormal.
No me pica nada. Voy con los blancos por defecto, soplapollas.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> De verdad que eres subnormal.
> No me pica nada. Voy con los blancos por defecto, soplapollas.




   

Saludos.


----------



## Silluzollope (19 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Bueno señores, dentro de año y medio se celebra la eurocopa en Alemania.
> La fase de clasificación comienza el próximo mes de marzo
> Nuestro grupito es ideal para recobrar la confianza y renovar ideas, si a alguno le sale de los cojones claro



Discrepo. Nuestro grupito es ideal para ganar todos los partidos, creernos algo y que al llegar a Alemania nos pinten la cara. Desde que acabó la Euro 2012, entre Euros y Mundiales hemos ganado 6 partidos, hemos perdido 5 y hemos empatado 11 (Sin contar prorrogas o tandas de penalties). Ese es nuestro nivel y a lo que se aspira.


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)

*El debate que nunca existió*


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

se va a poner de moda la túnica esa de transparencias modelo primavera-verano

Lo mismo sirve pa andar por casa, pa la pisci, pa salir a tirar la basura, pa recoger trofeos... es la prenda ideal pa llevar siempre en cualquier situación. Para ella y para él y pa los gays también. 

Por qué no están vendiendo eso ya en amazon?
ya ya ya ya ya


----------



## feministaliberal (19 Dic 2022)

Pues con esta son 6 gente


----------



## diavole1 (19 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> El KUN se cree que es campeon del mundo




Te jode hasta la amistad que tiene un ex-jugador con el plantel actual. Hazte ver, macho.


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)

*Las consecuencias de ganarle la final al dueño de tu equipo*


----------



## diavole1 (19 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Que imagen vale mas que mil palabras?
El susodicho futbolista iraní condenado a muerte aparentemente, asesinó junto a amigos, el 16 de Noviembre, a un coronel. No lo han condenado a muerte por hacer campaña por los derechos de las mujeres.






Football player's death sentence due to murder, not campaigning for women: Iranian embassy in China - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Ahora bien, puedes creerle a los medios progres, creerle a los medios "del otro bando" o bien, mantener tu espiritu critico y quedarte con una duda y/o seguir investigando.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> El KUN se cree que es campeon del mundo



El Kun es terraplanista
Los terraplanistas ya tienen a un cuasi campeón dermundo defúmbol
Cuidadito


----------



## Raul83 (19 Dic 2022)

Messi, campeón del mundial sobre los cadáveres de 6000 trabajadores muertos. Menudo regalo el penalti ayer a argentina y amaño de Quatar a Messi. Verguenza de Mundial. Messi, campeón del mundo en el mundial de los 6000 trabajadores muertos y amañado con los árbitros. *Pelé mejor jugador de la historia y Di Stéfano mejor jugador argentino*. Messi, escoria bobalicona que le han tenido que regalar un Mundial como si fuera un tontito. Y luego saca pecho y se pone chulo, como los retards.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

Si el Kun es terraplanista y es íntimo de los campeñones dermundo de fúmbol, debe de haber más terraplanistas en silencio en el combinao argentino fijo. 

Salidrán de la bola a medida que vayan colgando las botas...

cuidadito


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

A Messi no le da pa tanto como pa pensar en tierra plana, tranquilos. 

Os imagináis que Messi se hace terraplanista? Sería un bombazo pa la bola boluda


----------



## Raul83 (19 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Kun es terraplanista
> Los terraplanistas ya tienen a un cuasi campeón dermundo defúmbol
> Cuidadito



El kun es un gilipollas y un hijo de puta.


----------



## Raul83 (19 Dic 2022)

diavole1 dijo:


> Te jode hasta la amistad que tiene un ex-jugador con el plantel actual. Hazte ver, macho.



Normal, es basura basurienta barcelomierda


----------



## Raul83 (19 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Maleducado. Ya ves. Seguro que por ese gesto tiemblan los jeques de Catar o Irán. A la basura retrasado y maleducada no le da para más.


----------



## Raul83 (19 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Saludos.



Qué infantil. Morirás español y en otra guerra civil, etarra soplapollas.


----------



## Raul83 (19 Dic 2022)

Gekko_ dijo:


> En líneas generales creo que ha sido un buen mundial. No porque se haya visto un futbol excelente, ha habido algunos mundiales con partidos preciosos, como en el de España el mítico Italia-Brasil o la semi Alemania-Francia que fueron una pasada y fueron mucho mejor espectáculo que cualquiera de los vistos aquí, pero lo que creo que ha sido lo mejor de este mundial, es que es el primero que he visto en el que todas las selecciones (excepto Catar) eran competitivas, cualquiera podía plantar cara a cualquiera y generarle problemas. Japón ha ganado a Alemania y a España, Marruecos a España y Portugal, Australia a Dinamarca, Argentina perdió con Arabia.....La última jornada de la fase de grupos ha sido la más disputada y emocionante que he visto.
> 
> Creo que Argentina ha sido justa campeona. Ha sufrido, se ha dejado la piel, Messi ha tenido destellos de lo que fue (no hay que magnificar tanto, Messi hoy en día es un jugador de 35 palos que es un 70% de lo que fue, lo que pasa es que un 70% de Messi le sirve para seguir siendo un jugador de entre los 5 mejores del mundo todavía) y ha tenido la fortuna que tienen que tener los equipos para ser campeón. Nosotros tuvimos a Casillas que paró aquel penalti a Paraguay y rozó con la bota la de Robben, y ellos ha tenido al maleducado Martinez que les salvo al final contra Australia y ayer con Francia.
> 
> ...



El Mundial ha sido el peor de la historia.


----------



## Raul83 (19 Dic 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1297946



Un negro francés tiene más educación y nivel que un puto hambrentino


----------



## Raul83 (19 Dic 2022)

theelf dijo:


> No hace mucho estuve en francia, y aunque hay ciudades literalmente tomadas por argelinos, moros, negros, etc como marsella, en general, yo no se, como mucho los negros, moros, etc y descendientes... que seran? el 10?15? 20 incluso %????
> 
> 
> O sea, que al menos como muuuchooo un 70% de los franceses no son africanos...
> ...



Pues Argenmierda, con menos negros, que también hay aunque no estén en la selección, están aún peor. Ya ves tú lo mierdas que son los hambrentinos, hasta sin negros, moros ni sudacas están en la B.


----------



## Raul83 (19 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> A seguir mamando fuerte.



Pelé mejor jugador de la Historia y Di Stéfano mejor argentino. A seguir mamando las 14 Champions, barcelomierdas.


----------



## Raul83 (19 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Pincharse más botox y ponerse pelo en Turquía



Al menos no la va a palmar por ser un puto enano hormonado.


----------



## diavole1 (19 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> El Mundial ha sido el peor de la historia.



Porque no lo has ganado tu, ¿cierto? Que si lo ganaba tu país, pasaba a ser el mejor mundial que se había jugado.
Es logico tu comportamiento. Le ocurre a todos los malos perdedores. Se llama ENVIDIA y puedes opinar lo que quieras a partir de esta respuesta. Esos argumentos de derrotado tambien son parte del proceso de la ENVIDIA. No te preocupes, te durara un tiempo y luego volveras a la normalidad.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> lo que pasa con francia es que no tienen orden ni control, jugadores muy imponentes y extraordinarios en alguna linea pero no se si es tanto porque su seleccionador no sabe organizarlos, o porque los propios jugadores se lo tienen muy creido y hacen y deshacen a su antojo, pero la cosa es que un desproposito como juegan, van a oleadas, intentar apretar el culo atras y que los morenos buenos corran y metan los goles.
> 
> es incomprensible porque talento tienen en el centro del campo de sobra, pero bueno que les han bajado los humos, aunque macron se estara consolando con dinerito catari, y algun morito en especies al que disfrutar en su intimidad, porque cada vez que celebraba un gol se le notaba si ya hay dudas una pluma sonrojante. parecia el sociata este de cataluña que es un bailongo, el gafillas ese gordo.



Si ayer cuando quito a Giroud antes del final de la primera parte, hubiese podido sacar a Benzema, quizas otro gallo hubiese cantado, y nunca mejor dicho. Y el caso es que Benzema ya estaba recuperado de su lesion para jugar.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Qué infantil. Morirás español y en otra guerra civil, etarra soplapollas.




Pero que me quiten lo que me he podido descojonar viendo como los grandes patriotas antiinmigración del foro apoyábais a los moronegros franceses porque no podíais soportar de que ganara el mundial el enano.

La bilis que estais vertiendo eso no tiene precio   

Saludos.


----------



## Raul83 (19 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Menuda endogamia subhumana gastan estos del ecosistema madrid-barsa, que hasta en el mundial, con la final Argentina-Francia, que no sé si había alguna figura del madrid o del barsa en el campo, y ahí los tienes viéndolo todo con el prisma de sus gafas de paleto.



Los únicos que pueden sacar pecho, los atléticos(De Paul, Correa y Nahuel Molina), sevillanos(Acuña, Montiel y Papu Gómez), béticos(Pezella y Guido) y villarrealenses (Rulli y Foyth).
Argentina - Perfil del club


----------



## Raul83 (19 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pero que me quiten lo que me he podido descojonar viendo como los grandes patriotas antiinmigración del foro apoyábais a los moronegros franceses porque no podíais soportar de que ganara el mundial el enano.
> 
> La bilis que estais vertiendo eso no tiene precio
> 
> Saludos.



Mejor un negro, moro o sudaca que un puto etarra blanquito antiespañol.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Mejor un negro, moro o sudaca que un puto etarra blanquito antiespañol.





Que la chupes y sigas mamando, follanegros


----------



## Chulita (19 Dic 2022)

mondeja dijo:


> ¿Bueno qué? ¿Nos vamos haciendo conspirañordos o no hay pelotas?
> 
> Qué tontos sois joder, demasiado






Que nos tengamos que creer estas pedazo subnormaladas.

Un puto gordo enano, tarado e igual de subnormal que los que hacen como que se lo tragan.


----------



## theelf (19 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Pues Argenmierda, con menos negros, que también hay aunque no estén en la selección, están aún peor. Ya ves tú lo mierdas que son los hambrentinos, hasta sin negros, moros ni sudacas están en la B.



campeones del mundo

Eres frances y aun duele el culo? o es que sos tipo macron y necesitas polla oscurita?


----------



## Manteka (19 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Pues por una vez tengo que defender a un podemita. No hay contradicción, es posible no haber visto el mundial y que te haga feliz enterarte de quién ha ganado, aunque lo más seguro es que si viese al menos la final.



El hombre biónico no solo ha visto la final, sino que se ha tragado todos los partidos del mundial.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (19 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



El atleti que tiene 3 campeones: Correa, Molina y De Paul.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Discrepo. *Nuestro grupito es ideal para ganar todos los partidos, creernos algo y que al llegar a Alemania nos pinten la cara*. Desde que acabó la Euro 2012, entre Euros y Mundiales hemos ganado 6 partidos, hemos perdido 5 y hemos empatado 11 (Sin contar prorrogas o tandas de penalties). Ese es nuestro nivel y a lo que se aspira.



Puede ser, han sido nuestras costumbres y las solemos respetar
Hay algún amistoso antes de Marzo o empezamos a pelo las eliminatorias ? Hay morbo por saber la lista de tikitokos tokomochos del calvo


----------



## mondeja (19 Dic 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1298229
> 
> 
> Que nos tengamos que creer estas pedazo subnormaladas.
> ...





Lo pongo por aquí para que sigan ignorándolo con la cara morada oscura casi negra. Conversación con la mama:




Hoy me llama y me dice "¡has acertado!" y yo "no mama, abre bien las orejas: no aposté a ese resultado si no que ya lo sabía".




¿Cómo puede ser eso floreritos?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (19 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Pues ese sí que fue penal.

Me fascina la ceguera dela gente, que ni en putovideo y pantalla gigante puede verlo.


----------



## lamamadelamama (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## feministaliberal (19 Dic 2022)

lamamadelamama dijo:


>


----------



## qbit (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Puede ser, han sido nuestras costumbres y las solemos respetar
> Hay algún amistoso antes de Marzo o empezamos a pelo las eliminatorias ? Hay morbo por saber la lista de tikitokos tokomochos del calvo



Eliminatorias directamente. Sinceramente no espero grandes cambios de Buenafuente respecto a LE. Es continuismo puro y duro. Y nuestro grupo no es tan asequible. Por nombres puede parecerlo, pero Noruega y Escocia son dos selecciones pujantes con ganas de hacerlo bien, y nosotros vamos con dudas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Dic 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1298229
> 
> 
> Que nos tengamos que creer estas pedazo subnormaladas.
> ...



Lol


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (19 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Al menos no la va a palmar por ser un puto enano hormonado.



Es más probable que se ahogue en su llanto.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (19 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Pelé mejor jugador de la Historia y Di Stéfano mejor argentino. A seguir mamando las 14 Champions, barcelomierdas.



A seguir mamando mundial de Messi y tres estrellas sudacas.


----------



## V. R. N (19 Dic 2022)

Se cortan las patas en rodajas y se fríen con abundante aceite.
Batimos los huevos unos 6 o 7, para una tortilla de 3-4 personas.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (19 Dic 2022)

1978- Videla amenazó a medio mundial para que Argentina ganará en su país, corrupción, sobornos y un portero peruano argentino que se quedaba parado en la portería y se dejaba marcar.

1986- Gol con la mano, Maradona debió ser expulsado por esa acción. Pero se le dio un nombre "la mano de dios"

2022- Mundial corrupto de los jeques, comprado para ver a Messi levantar el mundial en tierras árabes, con penaltys dudosos (5 penalty por partido) y acciones dudosas de algunos rivales.


----------



## JAGGER (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Vill-Vacunas (19 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


>



Pero si es su madre.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Dic 2022)

lamamadelamama dijo:


>




Vaya, hemos perdido un futuro Einstein.

Que En Paz Descanse.

Saludos.


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)

*Que labor tan infravalorada a veces*


----------



## JAGGER (19 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Pero si es su madre.



Si si 
Algún día se le va a dar otro mundial a España, con penales como en el 2010. Eso sí primero van a tener que pasar de 8tvos y clasificar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Si si
> Algún día se le va a dar otro mundial a España, con penales como en el 2010. Eso sí primero van a tener que pasar de 8tvos y clasificar.



que penales HICIMOS en 2010?...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (19 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Si si
> Algún día se le va a dar otro mundial a España, con penales como en el 2010. Eso sí primero van a tener que pasar de 8tvos y clasificar.



En 2026, ¿cómo llevas que una provincia tenga 2 mundiales?


----------



## JAGGER (19 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> En 2026, ¿cómo llevas que una provincia tenga 2 mundiales?



Feliz, aunque en la final de 1930 los uruguayos amenazaron de muerte al equipo argentino y oh, los opañoles en vez de aprender a jugar con los que saben, boicotearon el torneo. 90 años después, siguen igual...









Mundial de Uruguay 1930: intento de boicot, amenazas y final rioplatense (por Ale Fabbri) - TyC Sports


La primera Copa del Mundo se llevó a cabo en Uruguay y tuvo a la Selección Argentina como protagonista en una final rodeada de disturbios y agresiones a los futbolistas albicelestes.



www.tycsports.com


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (19 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Feliz, aunque en la final de 1930 los uruguayos amenazaron de muerte al equipo argentino y oh, los opañoles en vez de aprender a jugar con los que saben, boicotearon el torneo. 90 años después, siguen igual...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Argentina boicoteo 3.


----------



## JAGGER (19 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Argentina boicoteo 3.



Te arde el culo?
Yo creo que el mundial 2026 Argentina lo vuelve a ganar.


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Si si
> Algún día se le va a dar otro mundial a España, con penales como en el 2010. Eso sí primero van a tener que pasar de 8tvos y clasificar.



insisnto que PENALES hubo en sudafrica?...porque a difenrecia de boludolandia,no encajamos un solo gol en eliminatorias...de hecho la FIFA nos queria fuera con arbitros lamentables...casi nos hacen un ALGANDUR en cuartos


----------



## npintos (20 Dic 2022)

Un país con más del 50% de la población bajo la línea de pobreza. A cuatro días de la Navidad, momento fundamental para que el comercio "repunte" un poco.

Está claro que los peronistas no son muy hábiles con cuestiones vinculadas al trabajo y al comercio (ese que tanto destestan por "burgués").

Hasta ayer, todos, digo todos, estaban con el tema del fóbal, ahora se quieren despegar del gobierno que decreta feriado. Participa del circo, pero no quiere asistir a la entrega de premios.

El peronista odia a todo aquél que no los necesite, sea un empresario, el dueño de una pyme, o alguien que simplemente repara zapatos en su casa y no aspira a planes sociales. En resumen, el peronismo es un alumno aventajado de la Agenda 2030, van a dejar una masa uniforme de simios mononeuronales que cobran su plan mensual y no aspiran a más.

Realmente, cada país tiene el gobierno que merece, y Bolulandia no es la excepción.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (20 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Si si
> Algún día se le va a dar otro mundial a España, con penales como en el 2010. Eso sí primero van a tener que pasar de 8tvos y clasificar.



que dice este, después de ganar argentina la final y los cuartos de final en penales y de marcarles en los partidos cinco penales a favor…que españa ganó el mundial gracias a los penales…jojojo, si es que hay que quererlos…

Ah no espera, que este es judío y solo viene a malmeter entre españoles y argentinos, que odia tanto o más a los argentinos que a los españoles…

A este ni caso hombre.


----------



## JAGGER (20 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> que dice este, después de ganar argentina la final y los cuartos de final en penales y de marcarles en los partidos cinco penales a favor…que españa ganó el mundial gracias a los penales…jojojo, si es que hay que quererlos…
> 
> Ah no espera, que este es judío y solo viene a malmeter entre españoles y argentinos, que odia tanto o más a los argentinos que a los españoles…
> 
> A este ni caso hombre.



Otro con el culo ardiente. Francia hizo 7 cambios le dieron 2 penales y no pudo con Argentina.

Argentina vuelve a ganar en el 2026 y embapé ya va a ser un gordito, invertido y drogón de 93 kilos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Dic 2022)

Ermondoal nos deja también la actuación mundial de Mateu, de la escuela arbitraria de La Lija



Para recordar


----------



## Manoliko (20 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ermondoal nos deja también la actuación mundial de Mateu, de la escuela arbitraria de La Lija
> 
> 
> 
> Para recordar



Vamos, que el enano quita y pone árbitros y la fifa le hace caso.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Vamos, que el enano quita y pone árbitros y la fifa le hace caso.



Nadie quedó contento. Parece que no se entendió el arbitraje de la escuela arbitraria de La Lija en ermondial.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Dic 2022)

Pensadlo. Un arbitrario de la escuela arbitraria de La Lija es apartado durante ermindial por su polémica actuación durante una de las eliminatorias.

Es tremendo. Representa a la escuela arbitraria de La Lija. To las miradas de to ermundo der fúmbol puestas en los arbutrarios de La Lija.

No es una tontería. Es algo muy llamativo. Es un toque a los arbitrarios de La Lija muy serio. 

Los arbitrarios de La Lija están en el punto de mira en competiciones internasionalea


----------



## propileos (20 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Como han dicho antes este mundial ha servido unicamente para retratar a los argentinos. 
Dais verguenza ajena.


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Como han dicho antes este mundial ha servido unicamente para retratar a los argentinos.
> Dais verguenza ajena.



Yo entiendo que foreros sudacas o brasucas se alegren de los éxitos de su selección

Por ejemplo @Hispanidad es hambrientino no, o @JAGGER y @Mecanosfera 

Eso se entiende y es lógico


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Son como los menas o los argelinos en Francia


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Si si
> Algún día se le va a dar otro mundial a España, con penales como en el 2010. Eso sí primero van a tener que pasar de 8tvos y clasificar.



Algún día le darán otro mundial a Alemania y tú acabarás llorando


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

theelf dijo:


> campeones del mundo
> 
> Eres frances y aun duele el culo? o es que sos tipo macron y necesitas polla oscurita?



Eres homosexual

Tienes fijación por los anos

En España tienes un compatriota que hace videos en la estación de Atocha


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> A seguir mamando mundial de Messi y tres estrellas sudacas.



Mañana vas a comprar el pan con una carretilla de billetes devaluados

No te vengas tan arriba argentino que en tu país las mujeres cuestan 10 euros


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Que la chupes y sigas mamando, follanegros



Tus dos hijas también tienen esa fijación por Argentina??????

Cuidalas que son muy liantes


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

diavole1 dijo:


> Que imagen vale mas que mil palabras?
> El susodicho futbolista iraní condenado a muerte aparentemente, asesinó junto a amigos, el 16 de Noviembre, a un coronel. No lo han condenado a muerte por hacer campaña por los derechos de las mujeres.
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si tú eres votante de Kirchner

Eres podemita y mugroso, por eso justificas a Irán


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> El kun es un gilipollas y un hijo de puta.



El Kun no da más de si el pobre

Es argentino villero, vacunado


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


>



Argentinas ofreciendo lo único que pueden ofrecer


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Mundial regalado a Argentina, penaltys que no fueron ni lo serán nunca.



El peor mundial de la historia

Argentina ganó gracias a que le pitaron un penalty por partido

Me alegro por deschamps, es un mediocre


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> A seguir mamando fuerte.



Ponte el picardías de mbappe

Con una carretilla de pesos te da para comprar el pan


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> A mi este mundial me pareció vergonzoso.
> 
> De echo, contra Holanda los argentinos faltaron el respecto a todo dios, se burlaron y la FIFA no amonesto a nadie, una simple multa de 4 duros y adelante.
> 
> ...



Había que darle el mundial a Messi agenda 2030


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Dic 2022)

En el punto de mira

*Arbitrarios de La Lija en ermondial*


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> El KUN se cree que es campeon del mundo



El de la faiser la güena

El más listo de la clase


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Para los mandrilones, ganar es sembrar odio porque conforme a sus costumbres filibusteras todo lo que existe es suyo, y lo que ganes se lo estás quitando del bolsillo.
> La cosa es sencilla: Si te molesta un poco, con un poco de Hemoal tendrás suficiente; si estás muy escocido, pues más Hemoal necesitarás. Punto pelota.



Tú eres bobo

Que el farsa ha ganado una copa del rey en 4 años

Que estáis arruinados jajaja


----------



## diavole1 (20 Dic 2022)

El facha de Odessa dijo:


> Pero si tú eres votante de Kirchner
> 
> Eres podemita y mugroso, por eso justificas a Irán



Ninguna de las cosas que dices son ciertas, pero si te excita pensar que lo son, te dejaré.
Al final, hay mas ignorantes en España de lo que me imaginaba. Nada que llame la atención, de hecho. Han votado a la misma basura que los ignorantes han votado aquí, pero aún peor, porque han visto lo que esa basura ha logrado aquí y no les ha bastado con el ejemplo que lo han querido vivir.

Suerte, la necesitaran. No tienes cara para reirte de Argentina. En serio, no la tienes.


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Y los marroquís igual, creó recordar que los españoles eran 4000 o 5000 y los marroquíes unis 20000, auténticas barbaridades.
> 
> Tbien hubo algún equipo africano que desplazaron la de Dios de gente al estadio, este mundial fue la puta risa.



Ha sido un simulacro de mundial

El último gran mundial fue el del 94


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> por fin catalanes empiezan a rentabilizar los 555 minolles que costó el enano... o no, ya no sé



Messi agenda 2030 llevaba desde 2015 sin ganar una mierda, y ahora resulta que es mejor que Pelé y Maradona

Lol


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Joder estáis los mandrilones follanegros con el culo absolutamente en llamas, MAMMA MIO COMO LO GOZO!!!!!



Tú mensaje es muy gay


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Mandriles dolidos a más no poder. Ahhhh pero es que Messi los arruinó. No es del barsa ñiñiñiñi. Entonces porque no querían que ganase? Porque alinearse con unos eslavos de mierda como los croatas o con el país que odia más a España, la moronegrada de Francia ehhh mandriles ?
> 
> Os lo diré, porque la pulga os jodió mil veces y ahora tendréis su polla hasta la eternidad. Mandril mandril mandril y nada más.
> Ala mandril
> ...



No se te entiende nada de lo que escribes

Usted es tonto o catalufo???


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Otro pajero de Messi


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Joder estáis los mandrilones follanegros con el culo absolutamente en llamas, MAMMA MIO COMO LO GOZO!!!!!



Otro muerto de hambre


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No sabes ni por donde te da el aire, esto es sembrar odio, y llevan todo el mundial asi, con bobadas de estas



Son como los etarras


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Si una selección lleva tres estrellas robadas, no hay ninguna garantía de que la que llevas no lo sea, taluec.
> PD: Me la suda Argentina, pero más los mandrilones escocidos. Maradona, que era un macarra callejero, sabía muy bien que con gentuza como tú no valía la pena perder el tiempo con sonetos y proporcionó un diagnóstico y una hoja de ruta sumamente concisa para tu calaña: LA TENEIS ADENTRO, QUE LA SIGAN CHUPANDO



Mensaje muy homosexual

Tienes fijación con los anos


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Así y todo, Argentina tricampeón mundial, ganando la mejor final de todas las épocas, Messi coronado como el mejor jugador de todos los tiempos -algunos ya dicen que el mejor deportista de todos los tiempos- el segundo gol, el mejor del mundial, uno de los mejores mundiales de todas las épocas... y los perdedores como tú cagando ácido sulfúrico.
> 
> Te compadezco.



Perdedor dice

Jajaja que en tu país tenéis un 40% de desempleo OFICIAL


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dantesco, los aficionados argentinos quedándose moñecos en las celebraciones, el portero chusmas este le entregan un premio y simula que es su pene, al Mesías un holandés le va a pedir un camiseta y le llama bobo, los periodistas argentinos diciendo que la culpa es nuestra porque hace 500 años les robamos el oro..



Son como los hindúes


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> Messi será promotor de la Agenda de Desarrollo 2030 de la ONU
> 
> 
> Madrid, 21 ene (EFE).- El argentino Leo Messi, delantero del Barcelona, ha sido elegido por la ONU para ser uno de los promotores de la Agenda de Desarrollo 2030 que
> ...



Lol


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Está el foro infestado de sudacas de mierda



@JAGGER @Kartoffeln @diavole1


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

diavole1 dijo:


> Terminaron de llorar?
> ARGENTINA GANO Y FUE MERECIDO. NADIE LE HA REGALADO NADA.
> 
> Ahora pueden continuar llorando.



Lo dijo un hambrientino cuyo país tiene las tasas de criminalidad de Venezuela o Haití


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Otro demostración más de lo me$$irables que son:



Son como los etarras

Y los del barsa igual o peor


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Kun Aguero el triple vacunado

Muy listo no es


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tu piensa como está el Barcelona. Llevan una Copa del Rey en 4 temporadas, con su máximo rival haciendo historia y ellos sin jugar las eliminatorias de Shempions.
> 
> Tienen que celebrar que un ex-jugador suyo ha ganado con su pais un Mundial, que Moneypé no fichó por el Real Madrid o que ganan un partido 0-4, porque no hay nada más que celebrar.




Es lo normal en el barsa

Siempre fue un equipo de segunda fila, excepto en los años de Guardiola y Villar

Ahora están en su lugar histórico


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajaja, ese culo más que limpiarlo necesitas coserlo de lo reventado que te quedó.



Messi le robó el picardías a tu mamá

Se quitó por fin el pijama de rayas


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Va de facha argentino y es proetarra

Ojalá un mena te ponga en tu sitio, inmoral


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Kun después del partido en un directo pasa al lado de camavinga y le llama "cara de pinga" , al portero le dan un premio y simula que es un pene delante de todo el planeta....se donde colo han salido estos



Los valores del barza


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> De los argentinos, lo que más me ha impresionao ha sido De Paul. No sé si es porque es del Atleti y tengo inclinación o qué. Me ha parecido que se ha hecho un mondiarl tremendo y en la final, hasta que se ha soltao la bestia de Mbapé, le habría dado a De Paul el MVP



Jajaja de paul buenísimo

Como Acuña o Lautaro

Si que entiendes de fútbol


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Vas de ns y eres un guarro


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pero que dices si en el Mandril hay más negros que en la selección franciafricana, muchos probablemente se creerían que la final del Mundial era el Real Mandril contra Argentina, por eso los animaban a los negratas porque con ellos se sentían como jugando en casa.
> 
> Saludos.



Los proetarras siempre prefieren negros a maketos


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Los putos periolistos de la central lechera estuvieron años comiendo el coco a la merengonada que si



Tú sí que comes polla de mena en Canaletas


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Alguien comentó que en este partido el estadio estaba bastante vacío siendo un partido de final.
> Ahí es que la gente se ha pirado directamente. Total ya sabían el resultado desde que empezó el mundial.



El mundial de Qatar y el PSG


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Contra Arabia Saudi se dejaron remontar el partido.
> Contra Australia en octavos iban 2-0, y en la última jugada Emiliano tuvo que hacer un paradón para evitar el empate y la prórroga.
> Contra Paises Bajos en cuartos iban 2-0, y se dejaron empatar.
> Contra Francia hoy en la final iban 2-0, se dejan empatar, y en la prórroga con 3-2, les vuelven a empatar. Y podrían haber perdido.
> ...



El mundial más sucio de la historia

Normal que indepes etarras podemitas y Sudaméricanos estén tan satisfechos


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Donald-Trump dijo:


> Mundial preparado para que gane el hormonas, y al final lo visten de scort del barrio de Salamanca para levantar la copa del mundo.



Le cagaron en el pecho a cambio y le dieron la copa


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Dic 2022)

El facha de Odessa dijo:


> Jajaja de paul buenísimo
> 
> Como Acuña o Lautaro
> 
> Si que entiendes de fútbol



De Paul ha hecho un torneo sobresaliente. No te autoengañes. En la final fue el MVP hasta el min 70, que pasó a ser de Mbapé. 

Tchochini hundió a Francia, en el segundo gol, en el penalti, y todo el partido hizo aguas. Es el motivo por el que Francia estaba más pendiente de tapar grietas que de elaborar. Por eso no pasó ni un balón por los pies de Griezmann, que hasta la final había sido el que había llevado toda la elaboración de Francia. Tchocheini fue un desastre espantodo.

De Paul ha sido el motor de argentina todo el torneo. Sin los De Paul, argentina no habría podido llevarse ermondial.

En el combinao de La Coja, jugadores como De Paul, si fuera de Vallecas, no tendría sitio. Te das cuenta? por eso La Coja se comió un mojón fresquito


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Este mundial ya están diciendo que es el mejor de la historia he escuchado de pasada... y es alucinante porque pienso que no ha habido un mundial con más apestosidad NUNCA, los moros dando maletines, fajos....haciéndose en invierno, si esto no es anómalo....



Messi patrocina la agenda 2030


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> JAGGER bancas te la parada pensé qué los judíos sólo se sentían Israelíes.
> Vamos Argentina



Argentinos hablando entre sí

No se les entiende

Son haitianos


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> De todas formas, en un momento así, que vas a recoger el trofeo más deseado por cualquier futbolista y te vistan de jefaza de una casa de putas, es para hacérselo mirar.... Qué fuerte ¡¡¡¡ Jajajjajajaa.... No acabo de creerme que no sea un montaje o algo así... Jajajajaj



Son conscientes del ADN barsa y por eso los visten como... Lo que son


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Espera a que salga con 3 estrellas



Yo espero a que tú salgas con cinco y pico millones de estrellas más, Ojalá ganes ese mundial


----------



## El facha de Odessa (20 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Tengo hambre



Normal

El fútbol no da de comer


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Dic 2022)

El facha de Odessa dijo:


> tengo el careto violetita



Ten ánimo y no decaigas


----------



## Risitas (20 Dic 2022)

El facha de Odessa dijo:


> Son como los etarras



Lo curioso es que han faltado al respecto a todo dios, arbitros, equipos contrarios y ni un solo jugador sancionado. FIFA y el fair play cuando le interesa.


----------



## Risitas (20 Dic 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> Messi será promotor de la Agenda de Desarrollo 2030 de la ONU
> 
> 
> Madrid, 21 ene (EFE).- El argentino Leo Messi, delantero del Barcelona, ha sido elegido por la ONU para ser uno de los promotores de la Agenda de Desarrollo 2030 que
> ...



Nada mas que añadir, que sinvergüenzas


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Dic 2022)

Messi lo mismo se calza una túnica con transparencias de jilo fino pa levantar el trofeo, que te promociona una agenda o te manda pashá, bobo.

Le sacas del campo y es un moñeco


----------



## zapatitos (20 Dic 2022)

El facha de Odessa dijo:


> Los proetarras siempre prefieren negros a maketos




A mi dame muchas negras y muchas maketas que el verdadero problema vasco siempre ha sido que se folla poco.

Saludos.


----------



## Risitas (20 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Nadie quedó contento. Parece que no se entendió el arbitraje de la escuela arbitraria de La Lija en ermondial.



Tenia que haber expulsado a messi cuando paro un balon con la mano intencionadamente, seria su 2º amarilla. Tiene merecido que lo pusieran de inútil, el propio Messi al que no amonesto fue el verdugo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Dic 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Tenia que haber expulsado a messi cuando paro un balon con la mano intencionadamente, seria su 2º amarilla. Tiene merecido que lo pusieran de inútil, el propio Messi al que no amonesto fue el verdugo.



Mateu Lahoz es de la escuela arbitraria de La Lija. Pero también es un disfrutón. No pienso que quisiera perjudicar a ninguno en ermindial, pero se le fue de las manos el partido. A Mateu lo que le caracteriza es que trata de llevar los partidos a un hezpestáculo completo. Es un artista, un provocador, un showman.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Dic 2022)

A Mateu no le han sabido de hentender. Él tiene otro punto de vista de lo que es el fúmbol, más como un hezpestáculo completo, una completa figurasión de la vida.

Vamos a conocer un poco a Mateu. No es un montruo


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Dic 2022)

Mateu Lahoz habla de hechos factuales y disceeccionales a la hora de arbitrariear. Dice que los arbitrario tiene una gran parte de discreccionalidac desa a la hora de arbitrariear y que eso es fúmbol también y herramienta pa la civilizasión y pa todos los que se nvtren del fúmbol


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Dic 2022)

Para Mateu el fúmbol es magia.

A Messi le calzan la capa esa de transparencias para levantar el trofeo. 

Esa capa simboliza la capa de un mago?


----------



## Scout.308 (20 Dic 2022)

El facha de Odessa dijo:


> Tú mensaje es muy gay



A los piperos os gustan más los negros que a un tonto un lápiz xD


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (20 Dic 2022)

Este mundial ha sido un simple escenario, una película preparada para que el bueno de la película gane, un actor que llevaba haciendo el ridículo y arrastrándose por los campos desde 2015...una pantomima de competición


----------



## Scout.308 (20 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Este mundial ha sido un simple escenario, una película preparada para que el bueno de la película gane, un actor que llevaba haciendo el ridículo y arrastrándose por los campos desde 2015...una pantomima de competición



Y la tierra es plana y el 5G nos va a matar


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (20 Dic 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Y la tierra es plana y el 5G nos va a matar



En efecto. Así piensa la borregada y si te opones te pinchan el veneno.

Un señor mayor enano tarado y deforme se pasea andando por el mundial cual padre barrigón en chándal en domingo y le regalan 5 penalties y eso le convierte en el mejor de todos los tiempos.

No estaba preparado.

Como la prostituta catalana que me rufé ayer. No es puta, me lo ha dicho ella


----------



## hijodepantera (20 Dic 2022)

Nadie habla de como Coman le roba la cartera cuál jubileta recién salido del banco con la paga extra y que les pudo costar la final.
Probablemente la gitanada argentina sin el hormonas gana ese partido 3-0.
Pero en fín, ahora toca relato y tal.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (20 Dic 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Nadie habla de como Coman le roba la cartera cuál jubileta recién salido del banco con la paga extra y que les pudo costar la final.
> Probablemente la gitanada argentina sin el hormonas gana ese partido 3-0.
> Pero en fín, ahora toca relato y tal.



Si hasta Di Maria jugó mejor, si me apuras hasta Julian Álvarez


----------



## hijodepantera (20 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Si hasta Di Maria jugó mejor, si me apuras hasta Julian Álvarez



Argentina es muy superior a Francia por la gitanada por creerse de verdad la película. 
Los Acuña,De Paul,Di María, Macallister, los centrales etc etc se lo creen y ponen los cojones y revientan a una estupida Francia donde el memo del entrenador es incapaz de ver la trampa que Scaloni( un grande, le viene contrato multimillonario en el fútbol de verdad, el de clubes a la de ya)le pone hasta el 40 cuándo saca a ese ripio de furbolista que es el Dembele.


----------



## hijodepantera (20 Dic 2022)

Y si algún club fracasa en el mundial sin duda es el farsa con el ridículo absoluto de su columna vertebral.
Pedri,Gavi,Busquets,Dembele,Kounde y Lewandoski...fracaso total.
Tchoumeni,Vini y Modric de 8 o 9.
El Madrid sale reforzado, vereis..


----------



## eltonelero (20 Dic 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> Messi será promotor de la Agenda de Desarrollo 2030 de la ONU
> 
> 
> Madrid, 21 ene (EFE).- El argentino Leo Messi, delantero del Barcelona, ha sido elegido por la ONU para ser uno de los promotores de la Agenda de Desarrollo 2030 que
> ...



No me sorprende nada.
Un idolo de borregos perfecto... al que le pueden indicar que decir/hacer sin problema alguno. Bueno se lo habrán de indicar a la familia para que se lo puedan explicar al hormonao...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (20 Dic 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1298229
> 
> 
> Que nos tengamos que creer estas pedazo subnormaladas.
> ...



"EL MEJOR MUNDIAL DE LA HISTORIA"
Lo más gracioso de esos soplapollas es que ni siquiera están celebrando nada del equipo de sus ciudad o de su país, es que están celebrando que ha ganado un enano de mierda el cual ya no pertenece a su equipo. 
Es que anda que eligen para ser D10S a alguien con pinta de deportista que meta GOLAZOS en el mundial. Es que les cagan en la boca sin disimular.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (20 Dic 2022)

El facha de Odessa dijo:


> Mensaje muy homosexual
> 
> Tienes fijación con los anos





El facha de Odessa dijo:


> Tú eres bobo
> 
> Que el farsa ha ganado una copa del rey en 4 años
> 
> Que estáis arruinados jajaja



Pero estamos arruinados y no ganamos nada o somos el club más beneficiado


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (20 Dic 2022)

El facha de Odessa dijo:


> Mañana vas a comprar el pan con una carretilla de billetes devaluados
> 
> No te vengas tan arriba argentino que en tu país las mujeres cuestan 10 euros



Ni puta idea, XDDDDDD.
En mi país las mujeres cuestan lo mismo que cobra tu madre y compro el pan a un precio unos céntimos más caro que como se lo dejan al padre Ángel para que lo distribuya entre gente como tú. Lo que no soy ni seré es mandrilón comepollas del bufón de CR7, puto subnormal.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (20 Dic 2022)

El facha de Odessa dijo:


> Eres homosexual
> 
> Tienes fijación por los anos
> 
> En España tienes un compatriota que hace videos en la estación de Atocha



Ya tardaban en aparecer las amigas del ególatra novio del boxeador marroquí. Cuidado, que cuando se ponen locas arañan la cara.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (20 Dic 2022)

El facha de Odessa dijo:


> Mensaje muy homosexual
> 
> Tienes fijación con los anos



Ti eliminó il Moha, amego. Mijor ti sconde bajo la cama e no habla un par di año JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO VISCA CATALUNYA


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (20 Dic 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Según son los argentinos, cuantos cientos de veces a lo largo del partido le llamarían a mbappe maricón de mierda cometravas?



Hasta lo de maricón de mierda he entendido.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Dic 2022)

Nivel informativo. Ya podéis aportar por el ganador del Mundial 2026:

Francia 5.50
Brasil 7
Inglaterra 9
España 10
Argentina 10
Alemania 11
Portugal 15
Paises Bajos 17
Italia 26
...

Podéis apostar por Nueva Zelanda, Finlandia o Catar (1001 en los 3 casos). Dinerito cash sano.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (20 Dic 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> por fin catalanes empiezan a rentabilizar los 555 minolles que costó el enano... o no, ya no sé





Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> No recuerdo con Croacia, pero eso ya lo llevan haciendo en casi todos los partidos, no saben festejar el ganar.
> 
> - Con Méjico al acabar el partido Messi pisando la camiseta, con Holanda pegando patas a diestro a siniestro ( que esto lo hacen siempre) y caldeando el ambiente en cuanto el partido no les va de cara, ganan la tanda de penaltis y en vez de celebrarlo van hacía los jugadores holandeses derrotados a burlarse de ellos ( messi a van gaal) y ahora campeones del mundial NOM agenda 2030 y en vez de celebrarlo a burlarse de Mbappe.
> 
> Con esta gentuza ni a la vuelta de la esquina, no sé luego como puede haber gente de este país que los apoyes a estos impresentables, son malos perdedores cuando pierden y malos ganadores cuando ganan, no hubo un solo equipo en todo el campeonato que se comportará de forma tan despreciable de manera constante como lo hizo Argentina.



Que dice Messi que os ha leído y pregunta dónde podéis quedar para que os devuelva la copa y la entreguéis a quien vosotros os parezca bien. 

No, que es broma, que si de casualidad os llegáis a cruzar con Messi sus seguratas os echan encima a los subcontratas con las pértigas de alejar muertos de hambre.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Dic 2022)

*Maradona - Messi*

· Maradona es un Rocky Balboa, un chaval de un barrio de chabolas que se abre paso a base de talento y sacrificio en el Estrella Roja de Villa Fiorito y Los Cebollitas.
· Messi es un Ivan Drago, un producto artificial de los laboratorios de la Masía que se forma a base de inyecciones de hormonas.

· Maradona es la víctima de salvajes agresiones en cada partido y de brutales lesiones por ser *el mejor*.
· Messi es el protegido de todos los estamentos para que juegue *sin rival* para pretender hacerle el mejor.

· Maradona es ir a un club humilde del sur de Italia y hacerlo campeón ante las potencias del norte (Juve, Milan e Inter) con los poderes fácticos en contra. Un hito quizás superior al Mundial 1986.
· Messi es triunfar rodeado de parte de la mejor generación del fútbol español, en un club grande amparado por los poderes fácticos y *siempre con viento a favor*: en el clímax del Villarato y del Platinato

· Maradona es ganar el Mundial 1986 teniendo a la FIFA en contra por denunciar su corrupción.
· Messi es ganar un Mundial 2022 compartiendo patrocinadores con la FIFA y amparado por los corruptores organizadores locales.

· Maradona es marcar el mejor gol de la historia, tras regatearse a toda Inglaterra en un Mundial, en el patatal del Azteca, a las 12h00 hora local y un sol de justicia y lograr la clasificación.
· Messi es recrear el gol de Maradona tras regatearse a todo el Getafe en la alfombra del Camp Nou, en Copa de España... y que el Getafe le eche a la calle.

· Maradona es que la FIFA le robe la final del Mundial Italia 90 con un penaltito inventado.
· Messi es que la FIFA le regale 5 penalties inventados en 7 partidos para abrir la lata o cerrar el partido en el Mundial Catar 2022.

· Maradona es meter 2 goles a Inglaterra en 1/4s, 2 golazos brutales a Bélgica en 1/2s y dar la asistencia definitiva en la final para ganar a la poderosa Alemania.
· Messi es meter 1 penaltito regalado por la FIFA en 1/4s ante Países Bajos (no ganar y pasar en los penalties gracias a su portero), meter 1 penaltito en 1/2 a Croacia y "regatear" 4 veces al mismo rival para dar una asistencia ante un rival muerto... y 1 penaltito inventado y un gol fantasma en la final para que su portero decida el partido en los penalties porque no fue capaz de ganar a una manada de africanos afrancesados.

· Maradona es jugar decenas de desinteresados partidos benéficos en patatales llenos de barro en Nápoles.
· Messi es utilizar la Fundación de su mismo nombre para quedarse las recaudaciones de partidos benéficos y lavado de dinero.

· Maradona es una divinidad en el campo y un ser humano auténtico y rebosante de defectos y contradicciones fuera de él: juerguista, fiestero, mujeriego, bebedor, cocainómano, pro-comunista, etc...
· Messi es una mentira en el campo y fuera de él: falso líder, cínico, delincuente fiscal, pesetero, malcompañero, sectario, tirano con compañeros y entrenadores, déspota con los árbitros, alineado con los poderes fácticos, desertor ante la derrota (abandonó 2 veces la selección), promotor de la Agenda2030, etc

El desenlace de Catar 2022 es coherente con la decadente sociedad actual en la que* todo es mentira*. En tiempos de noticas de mentira, de pandemias de mentira, de guerras de mentira, de crisis climáticas de mentira, de crisis energéticas de mentira, de democracias de mentira, etc... y en un Mundial de mentira organizado en un páis de mentira y con arbitrajes de mentira amaparados por tecnologías de mentira *la estrella triunfate tenía que ser de mentira: Lionel Andrés Messi Cuccittini.*

· Maradona pidió perdón por sus errores pero dejó claro que "_la pelota no se mancha_".
· Messi ha manchado irremediablemente la pelota.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Mateu Lahoz habla de hechos factuales y disceeccionales a la hora de arbitrariear. Dice que los arbitrario tiene una gran parte de discreccionalidac desa a la hora de arbitrariear y que eso es fúmbol también y herramienta pa la civilizasión y pa todos los que se nvtren del fúmbol



ese es el inconveniente de meter a tanto tonto en las universidades, que se quedan en la terminología, la convierten en palabrería, y creen que impresionan a alguien


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Dic 2022)

De to las selecciones que participaron en ermondial, cuáles os han transmitido que eran un grupo, al márgen de todo lo demás?

Qué selecciones os dejan esa sensación?

3 selecciones que han transmitido esa sensación en el campo:

- Argentina
- Croacia
- Marruecos

Algunas otras también, como Japón por ejemplo. 

El fúmbol, cuando transmite eso en el campo es porque es un reflejo del grupo.

Ermondial es un torneo cortito y muy intenso, donde la presión se siente más que en ningún otro. Algo muy importante, tal vez lo más importante, es que la selección sea un grupo. Una selección que aspire a ganar un torneo de este tipo debe ser en primer lugar un grupo, por encima de todo lo demás. El resto de cualidades las puede tener cualquiera entre todos los seleccionables y fumbolistas verdaderamente diferenciales que estén 4 o 5 escalones por encima del resto hay 3 en to ermundo, no hay más. 

Lo que hace la verdadera diferencia en ermondial no son 3 jugadores figurones. No. Lo que hace la verdadera diferencia es que la selección sea un grupo.

tagliafico es el que mejor supo transmitir esto tras la final cuando le preguntan por cómo ha vivido el torneo. Prestad atención al final del bidrio, lo que dice:


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Dic 2022)

Por qué no incluyo a Francia en la lista de selecciones que fueron um grupo?

Porque eso es lo que les faltó precisamente en el momento clave. Hubo interferencias importantes, como toda la movida con " El caso Bencemala" a 4 días de la final. El seleccionador teniendo que dar largas sobre ese tema, incluso su presidente metiendo el hocico ahí, muy inconveniente todo eso. El seleccionador de Francia no hizo cambios todo el torneo practicamente. El seleccionador de Francia intentó controlar eso y lo hizo bien. Tal vez eso es lo que les impidió revalidar el título.


----------



## npintos (20 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> No me sorprende nada.
> Un idolo de borregos perfecto... al que le pueden indicar que decir/hacer sin problema alguno. Bueno se lo habrán de indicar a la familia para que se lo puedan explicar al hormonao...



Pero se lo explica despacito, please; repitiendo varias veces y siempre haciendo comparaciones con la pelota y un partido de fóbal, de lo contrario "el mesías" no va a entender nada...


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Dic 2022)

El fúmbol es un juebo en el que participan un puñao de fumbolistas que se enfrentan a otro puñao de fumbolistas. El nivel es bastante parecido, con algunas cualidadecs individuales muy repartidas.

Para que un puñao de fumbolistas funcione y rinda más que otro cualquiera debe ser un grupo. Esa es la clave diferencial, el grupo, y no ninguna otra. Y se transmite en el campo más que ninguna otra.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2022)

Me llaman bellota, el bellotas.


----------



## NORDWAND (20 Dic 2022)

Hoy vuelve la Copa. Vuelve el Fútbol!




Mañana Arnedo - Osasuna


----------



## Glokta (20 Dic 2022)

Argentina me ha recordado a España en 2010, ver una oportunidad histórica tras ganar su torneo continental, ponerse la etiqueta de favoritos y ganar por lo civil o lo criminal

Me alegro mucho de que los gabachines lloren


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Argentina me ha recordado a España en 2010, ver una oportunidad histórica tras ganar su torneo continental, ponerse la etiqueta de favoritos y ganar por lo civil o lo criminal
> 
> Me alegro mucho de que los gabachines lloren



A nosotros no nos regalaban 1 penal por partido...de hecho casi nos hacen un algandur en 3 partidos


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Dic 2022)

La frase que más repetía Luis Aragonés cuando le cuestionaban sobre la selección tenía que ver siempre con El grupo. Estaba siempre obcecao con esa idea de hacer un grupo. Todo lo demás eran sólo matices del juebo que se podían ir retocando sobre la marcha, como en cualqiier otro juebo. Pero la idea de El grupo es lo que ocupaba las pretensiones de* El sabio. *No estaba obsesionao con ninguna otra cosa más que con la idea de *El grupo. *


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La frase que más repetía Luis Aragonés cuando le cuestionaban sobre la selección tenía que ver siempre con El grupo. Estaba siempre obcecao con esa idea de hacer un grupo. Todo lo demás eran sólo matices del juebo que se podían ir retocando sobre la marcha, como en cualqiier otro juebo. Pero la idea de El grupo es lo que ocupaba las pretensiones de* El sabio. *No estaba obsesionao con ninguna otra cosa más que con la idea de *El grupo. *



Y ponía delanteros en un 442...


----------



## Jvsl36 (20 Dic 2022)

Al Real Mandril y al Farza le sacas la billetera multimillonaria y que jueguen solos con españoles y no le ganan al decimo del brasileirao


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Dic 2022)

Hay un montón de selecciones que sin tener a grandísimos figurones de clucs podrían dar un salto importantísimo en este tipo de torneos y pasar por encima de favoritas si lograran hacer verdaderos grupos.


----------



## JAGGER (20 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> A nosotros no nos regalaban 1 penal por partido...de hecho casi nos hacen un algandur en 3 partidos



A España le regalaron el torneo de África por locales y por hacer fútbol gay.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (20 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Que dice Messi que os ha leído y pregunta dónde podéis quedar para que os devuelva la copa y la entreguéis a quien vosotros os parezca bien.
> 
> No, que es broma, que si de casualidad os llegáis a cruzar con Messi sus seguratas os echan encima a los subcontratas con las pértigas de alejar muertos de hambre.



Sinceramente si ese nivel que tienes para responder y aludir a mi mensaje mejor ni que te molestes personaje.

Ahora si quieres en vez de atacarme a mí, niegas los hechos de lo que he expuesto, de como se ha ido comportando la selección Argentina a lo largo de las sucesivas rondas, pero sabes que no puedes hacer eso parguelas , pq sabes que lo que digo es cierto.

Por cierto "emisario" de Messi cuando lo veas dile de mi parte que teneis algo los dos en común, aparte de ser argentos, que es que tenéis los dos las neuronas justas para no cagaros encima, y mira la copita esa patrocinada por la agenda 2030 le dices de mi parte que se la lleve para que se la repartan a medias la Fifa y el clan, o mejor aún, os la repartiis a medias y os la metéis por el culo.

No me gusta perder el tiempo dándote galletas y riéndome en tu puta cara,es una perdida de tiempo innecesario, la próxima vez que me cites que me conteste algún amigo tuyo que tenga más que aportar, que tú no das la talla.

Venga campeón para tu puta casa.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (20 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Al Real Mandril y al Farza le sacas la billetera multimillonaria y que jueguen solos con españoles y no le ganan al decimo del brasileirao



No le ganan ni al décimo de vuestra liga, que es aún bastante peor que el brasileirao.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> A España le regalaron el torneo de África por locales y por hacer fútbol gay.



pues howard webb y el pancho guatemalteco no se enteraron ....


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Dic 2022)

El futuro de el fúmbol mondiarl pasa por ahí, por seleccionadores capaces de formar grupos. Nadie va a inventar el fúmbol a estas alturas, olvidaos de esa memez. El fúmbol ya está inventao. En circunstancias normales, sin arbitrariedades ni manipulaciones, es El grupo el que tiene la capacidac de competir por torneos.


----------



## JAGGER (20 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues howard webb y el pancho guatemalteco no se enteraron ....



Me lo explicas?


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Dic 2022)

Más adelante, tal vez, os enumeraré una lista simplificada de errores crasos a la hora de tratar de hacer un grupo pa competir por un torneo mondiarl


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (20 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Me lo explicas?



Que España ganó porque estaba amañado, igual que Argentina.
La diferencia está en que con Argentina ha sido más grotesco, por los penaltis y por el enano ese que tenéis por mesias.


----------



## eltonelero (20 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Nivel informativo. Ya podéis aportar por el ganador del Mundial 2026:
> 
> Francia 5.50
> Brasil 7
> ...



Brasil es un equipo mediático que ya llevo tiempo sin ganar. 
En el próximo mundial se van a asegurar de que Italia y Brasil lleguen a semis minimo.


----------



## JAGGER (20 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Que España ganó porque estaba amañado, igual que Argentina.
> La diferencia está en que con Argentina ha sido más grotesco, por los penaltis y por el enano ese que tenéis por mesias.



Y sabes cuántas veces perjudicaron a Argentina en otros mundiales?
Inglaterra en semifinales 
Uruguay en la final
Brasil en la final 
Italia todo el torneo.

Incluso en éste mundial le anularon 3 goles en el primer partido. Mundial amañado o envidia?
Dan risa.


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2022)

*El origen de todo éxito argentino*


----------



## feministaliberal (20 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Brasil es un equipo mediático que ya llevo tiempo sin ganar.
> En el próximo mundial se van a asegurar de que Italia y Brasil lleguen a semis minimo.



Spoiler: Italia no se clasifica


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (20 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y sabes cuántas veces perjudicaron a Argentina en otros mundiales?
> Inglaterra en semifinales
> Uruguay en la final
> Brasil en la final
> ...



Ya sé que han perjudicado a Argentina otras veces. En 2014 sin ir más lejos, en la final. Eso no te lo niego.

Y ya sé que anularon 3 goles en el primer partido, 2 de ellos legales. Me jodieron una apuesta de hecho.
Pero que más da? El primer partido no valió para nada. Argentina pasó lider de grupo.
Yo veo bastantes señales de amaño. 
Envidia de ganar un mudial amañado??? Pues no.
Algo de envidia sí que siento al ver que la gente no odia a su país. No se odian a sí mismos como pasa aquí, que mínimo el 50% de los españoles odian España. 
Una lástima que os hayan metido como nuevo messias a un enano de mierda que es un hijo de puta. Maradona era múcho mejor ídolo, heroe nacional o cómo quieras llamarlo. No hay punto de comparación.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Que España ganó porque estaba amañado, igual que Argentina.
> La diferencia está en que con Argentina ha sido más grotesco, por los penaltis y por el enano ese que tenéis por mesias.



de eso nada..ante suiza howard webb se traga 2 penales claros ,y el gol de suiza es en fuera de juego...
contra paraguay ,,el arbitroguatemalteco dejo via libre para las hostias guaranies...no sabia que una patada a la cabeza de ramos fuera solo amarilla....
y contra holanda el mismo howard webb....aun le duele a xavi alonso la patada del cafre djong...


----------



## Nico (20 Dic 2022)

Info actualizada en directo (pág. 5):






Deportes - Informe desde el Antiguo imperio: La alocada pasión de los forofos argentinos


Odio el futbol pero espero que gane FRANCIA




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2022)

Mis bellotas estan rigidas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Nivel informativo. Ya podéis aportar por el ganador del Mundial 2026:
> 
> Francia 5.50
> Brasil 7
> ...



Muy difícil a 4 años vista. Obviamente esas son las selecciones que siempre cuentan para el mundial. Hay que mirar quienes tienen buenos jugadores jóvenes y la duda de Alimaña e Italia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Argentina me ha recordado a España en 2010, ver una oportunidad histórica tras ganar su torneo continental, ponerse la etiqueta de favoritos y ganar por lo civil o lo criminal
> 
> Me alegro mucho de que los gabachines lloren



Me da igual que lloren los gabachos pero Argentina no ha ganado legalmente esto, y de ahí no me bajo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Dic 2022)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Al Real Mandril y al Farza le sacas la billetera multimillonaria y que jueguen solos con españoles y no le ganan al decimo del brasileirao



Pues por eso el Madrí no está fichando españoles. Siempre vamos al extremo y tras ganar todos los equipos juegan al tikitaka desde pequeñitos y solo se entrena el pasecito y solo salen centrocuentistas. Tirar todo eso para atrás nos va a costar décadas.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (20 Dic 2022)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Sinceramente si ese nivel que tienes para responder y aludir a mi mensaje mejor ni que te molestes personaje.
> 
> Ahora si quieres en vez de atacarme a mí, niegas los hechos de lo que he expuesto, de como se ha ido comportando la selección Argentina a lo largo de las sucesivas rondas, pero sabes que no puedes hacer eso parguelas , pq sabes que lo que digo es cierto.
> 
> ...



A SEGUIR MAMANDO FUERTE


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (20 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me da igual que lloren los gabachos pero Argentina no ha ganado legalmente esto, y de ahí no me bajo.



-ÚLTIMA HORA-
Al planeta fútbol le da igual de dónde subes y bajas.


----------



## ArturoB (20 Dic 2022)

Ya estoy hasta la polla de abrir internet o cualquier red social y ver esta cara


----------



## cebollo (20 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que Francia e Inglaterra con entrenador podrían hacerlo muy bien los próximos años.

Si siguen con Deschamps y Southgate pues nada.


----------



## npintos (20 Dic 2022)

Darwin, wins.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2022)

Me llaman bellota..el bellotas....


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (20 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> A SEGUIR MAMANDO FUERTE



Yo no mamo nada, ni me van ni me vienen Madrid y Barcelona, ni tampoco Cristiano y Messi.

El que debes estar mamando eres tú porque a pesar de ganar tu selección, vienes a rabiar con mis comentario, lo dicho, eres tan triste que ni ganar sabes.

El mundial ya terminó, así que cierra con llave al salir, que no te quiero ver echar espuma por la boca hasta dentro de cuatro años.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (20 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1299343
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299346



Seguramente en el mundial de economía Países Bajos podría quedar en muy buena posición; desgraciadamente estos mundiales son de pelotita y en eso a nivel dialéctico pretenden seguir viviendo de la mandanga del fútbol total de los 70, cruyff y el ajax, y a nivel terreno de juego son unos putos guarros. Uniendo las dos cosas, les ha dado para tres subcampeonatos.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (20 Dic 2022)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Yo no mamo nada, ni me van ni me vienen Madrid y Barcelona, ni tampoco Cristiano y Messi.
> 
> El que debes estar mamando eres tú porque a pesar de ganar tu selección, vienes a rabiar con mis comentario, lo dicho, eres tan triste que ni ganar sabes.
> 
> El mundial ya terminó, así que cierra con llave al salir, que no te quiero ver echar espuma por la boca hasta dentro de cuatro años.



Te llega para darte cuenta de que lo que tú quieras en un foro no tiene ningún efecto, o es que eres otro pajillero con bozo que intenta hacerse el tío duro?

A
SEGUIR
MAMANDO
FUERTE
Y
CUANDO
ACABES
VOLVER
A
MAMAR
MÁS
FUERTE


----------



## JAGGER (20 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Ya sé que han perjudicado a Argentina otras veces. En 2014 sin ir más lejos, en la final. Eso no te lo niego.
> 
> Y ya sé que anularon 3 goles en el primer partido, 2 de ellos legales. Me jodieron una apuesta de hecho.
> Pero que más da? El primer partido no valió para nada. Argentina pasó lider de grupo.
> ...



En uno de los dos (2) penales dados a Francia, antes de la mano del argentino hubo una mano francesa: era tiro libre indirecto para Argentina.
Pero cuando el tonto coge la linde...
Amañado en todo caso a favor de Francia.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (20 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Te llega para darte cuenta de que lo que tú quieras en un foro no tiene ningún efecto, o es que eres otro pajillero con bozo que intenta hacerse el tío duro?
> 
> A
> SEGUIR
> ...



Joder, me hablas tú " llegar a algo", en serio, con tus interpelaciones, si cuando bajaste del árbol te enseñaron unas cuantas palabras para que tiraras con ella lo que te reste de vida.

- Lo que diga yo no va a ningún lado ( lo cuál es cierto y debe ser así) pero si tú vas por el hilo haciendo el subnormal, citando mensajes ( entre ellos el mío) para no hacer ninguna alusión real al contenido del mismo y solo insultar al emisor, entonces te doy de tu propia medicina y te contesto lo que me dé la gana, igual que haces tú.

Por cierto sigo esperando a que me rebatas los hechos de mi mensaje inicial que citaste, ¿Lo vas a hacer?, A partir de aquí si no me das argumentos reales y te vas a dedicar a hacer el payaso, no te voy a responder.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> En uno de los dos (2) penales dados a Francia, antes de la mano del argentino hubo una mano francesa: era tiro libre indirecto para Argentina.
> Pero cuando el tonto coge la linde...
> Amañado en todo caso a favor de Francia.



Solo un imbécil no es capaz de reconocer que ha sido una alfombra roja para los hambretinos. Y después de que lo leas te vas al ignore. No me gusta la gentuza.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Dic 2022)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Joder, me hablas tú " llegar a algo", en serio, con tus interpelaciones, si cuando bajaste del árbol te enseñaron unas cuantas palabras para que tiraras con ella lo que te reste de vida.
> 
> - Lo que diga yo no va a ningún lado ( lo cuál es cierto y debe ser así) pero si tú vas por el hilo haciendo el subnormal, citando mensajes ( entre ellos el mío) para no hacer ninguna alusión real al contenido del mismo y solo insultar al emisor, entonces te doy de tu propia medicina y te contesto lo que me dé la gana, igual que haces tú.
> 
> Por cierto sigo esperando a que me rebatas los hechos de mi mensaje inicial que citaste, ¿Lo vas a hacer?, A partir de aquí si no me das argumentos reales y te vas a dedicar a hacer el payaso, no te voy a responder.



Lleva ya varias páginas tocando los huevos y por eso lo he mandado al ignore. No aporta nada. Igual que el otro gilipollas argentino que se pensaba que aquí veneraban sus opiniones o algo parecido. Aquí todos escribimos nuestra opinión y ya, no pretendemos ser una secta donde tengamos seguidores. A algunos les gustará lo que escribes y a otros no.


----------



## LMLights (20 Dic 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Argentina me ha recordado a España en 2010, ver una oportunidad histórica tras ganar su torneo continental, ponerse la etiqueta de favoritos y ganar por lo civil o lo criminal
> 
> Me alegro mucho de que los gabachines lloren



m`alegro iwalmente, me nvtre 

*ARGENTINA ARGENTINA ARGENTINA





*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



Un puto gilipollas que representa a la perfección al hambretino medio. Espero que en un futuro algunos "amigos" le calienten la boca.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Ya estoy hasta la polla de abrir internet o cualquier red social y ver esta cara
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299300



Y que nos lo quieran vender como un genio o un ejemplo de algo, No lo era Drogalona y tampoco lo es este


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo creo que Francia e Inglaterra con entrenador podrían hacerlo muy bien los próximos años.
> 
> Si siguen con Deschamps y Southgate pues nada.



Antes de Southgate los piratas se estaban comiendo una mierda pero bien grande. Los ha llevado a final de euro, semis de mundial y semis de neishons. Los ingleses llevaban desde el 90 si llegar a semis de nada. Su euro no vale. Y los africanos lo mismo. Antes de Deschamps llevaban desde el 2006 haciéndolo muy mal.


----------



## JAGGER (20 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Solo un imbécil no es capaz de reconocer que ha sido una alfombra roja para los hambretinos. Y después de que lo leas te vas al ignore. No me gusta la gentuza.



Es que cuando el tonto coge la linde...
Un sólo país en el mundo y una minúscula parte de él dice lo mismo que tú.
Jajaja, vete a cagar, infeliz de mierda y sigue mamandola.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (20 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Es que cuando el tonto coge la linde...
> *Un sólo país en el mundo y una minúscula parte de él dice lo mismo que tú.*
> Jajaja, vete a cagar, infeliz de mierda y sigue mamandola.



No sé que es más osado si decir que en un solo país del mundo la gente piensa así o la falacia de la mayoría, ¿Como la mayoría piensa como tú crees que debe de pensar, esa es la verdad no??Te recuerdo que la mayoría de la masa poblacional de cualquier sociedad es borrega y mediocre, bajo ese pretexto, estás dejando en mejor lugar a nike, pierdes hasta con tus argumentos.

Aunque que voy a esperar de un argentino que dice que los españoles ganaron el mundial de África por localia, ¿¿entonces vosotros que sois??, una combinación de africanos + tiraflechas, me hace gracia que veniis aquí todo soberbios, y os creéis más europeos que nadie ( más que los españoles) sin ser europeos, veniis aquí a sentar cátedra con vuestras opiniones y que se os lama el culo con vuestra escaso nivel intelectual.

A ver si os enterais que no estáis en situación de igualdad con los españoles ( que fueron los españoles los que llegaron alli y no vosotros aquí) y que España aún siendo el agujero de mierda más grande de Europa sigue estando por encima vuestra porque a mismo nivel de inmundicia entre ambos países el nivel de España es superior.

Yo puedo tener muy mala opinión de los argentos como pueblo y personas (con honrosas excepciones) pero no voy a vuestros foros a molestaros, a insultaros y a que me hagáis casito; vosotros si venís aquí con vuestro complejo de inferioridad disfrazada de superioridad a tocar los cojones.

Y me da igual que el comentario resulte ofensivo pq mirá si viniese un argentino que fuera una persona sensata, correcta y noble y leyera mi comentario, quizás le jodería y con razon, porque no estaría en este grupo del que estoy hablando, pero tú te lo mereces por todas las perlas que llevas soltando aquí el personal, en este hilo del mundial no han venido foreros chilenos insultando, ni mejicanos, ni ticos, ni Colombianos, teníais que ser los argentinos, lo vuelvo a reiterar en líneas generales sois el peor pueblo de Hispanoamérica.

Y por cierto campeón, a ver si entre tú y el tu compañero que aun es más retrasado que tú y lleva tocando la polla toda la mañana- tarde aprendeis a utilizar un argumento que no sea A mamar, sois la puta ruina económica, cultural y ética, así va vuestro país, y tú además de argentino presumiblemente sionista, que no se diga que Dios no castiga dos veces.

Posdata: No me obligues a ponerte los memes del explorador español - mono descendiente de Julio César y el del argentino leyendo el libro de como ser europeo (lo que hiciste tú todo el mundial faltando el respeto y lanzando comentarios ofensivos a los "gallegos" como os gusta llamarnos hoy se te es devuelto por partida doble, que más quisieras tú que haber sido gallego, puto parguelas envidioso.


----------



## JAGGER (20 Dic 2022)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> No sé que es más osado si decir que en un solo país del mundo la gente piensa así o la falacia de la mayoría, ¿Como la mayoría piensa como tú crees que debe de pensar, esa es la verdad no??Te recuerdo que la mayoría de la masa poblacional de cualquier sociedad es borrega y mediocre, bajo ese pretexto, estás dejando en mejor lugar a nike, pierdes hasta con tus argumentos.
> 
> Aunque que voy a esperar de un argentino que dice que los españoles ganaron el mundial de África por localia, ¿¿entonces vosotros que sois??, una combinación de africanos + tiraflechas, me hace gracia que veniis aquí todo soberbios, y os creéis más europeos que nadie ( más que los españoles) sin ser europeos, veniis aquí a sentar cátedra con vuestras opiniones y que se os lama el culo con vuestra escaso nivel intelectual.
> 
> ...



Hay DVD?


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (20 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hay DVD?



Deciis y hacéis tantas gilipolleces compañero.
Qué puedo haceros una saga de películas y libros dais juego para mucho con el poco jugo que tenéis.
Un consejo para futuras ocasiones: El sarcasmo está bien empleado en una intervención cuando llevas el peso de la razón argumental de lo contrario quedas como un imbécil, te puede servir para futuras intervenciones, ósea que ya sabes, papel-lápiz, y toma notas, que pasadas las 11 de la noche no doy clases


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Topollillo (20 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Porno en la que has puesto el culo.
> Jajaja.



Largate a tu foro de italoargentinos, aquí pintaís poco.


----------



## Jvsl36 (20 Dic 2022)

Me encantó qué los mitad moros y gitanos con RM se fueran cogídos.
Ganamos la tercera,en el 2026 la cuarta


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (20 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Largate a tu foro de italoargentinos, aquí pintaís poco.



El problema es que ni los italianos los quieren, por eso se vienen la gran mayoría a España, saben que no van a ser tan bien tratados allí como lo van a ser aquí.

Lo de que no pintan nada aquí, sé lo dije yo a los dos y no se dan por enterados, no se que hacen que siguen aquí y no están cerrando ya la puerta para irse.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (20 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



madre mía…
Ojo que le ha metido 4 goles el domingo.











Festejo trágico en González Catán: se quebró un mástil y un hombre terminó con fractura de cráneo


La víctima está internada en estado grave; ocurrió el domingo cuando una multitud celebraba que la selección argentina de fútbol ganó la Copa del Mundo




www.lanacion.com.ar






Amdan a cuchilladas también.


Al que le fracturó el cráneo el mástil era policía.









Ezeiza: fueron a acompañar el recorrido del micro de los jugadores argentinos y les robaron las ruedas


En medio del recibimiento de los jugadores, al menos 20 vehículos fueron delinquidos; las imágenes causaron gran repudio en redes sociales




www.lanacion.com.ar


----------



## Suprimo (20 Dic 2022)

¿Al final cuántos bolvdos han morido hoy?


----------



## Topollillo (20 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> madre mía…
> Ojo que le ha metido 4 goles el domingo.



Si solo fuera por eso, su compañero de equipo al lado y riendose, soy Donatello y mañana mismo mando a tomar por culo al PSG de Qatar por regalarle al boludo el mundial.


----------



## Topollillo (20 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Al final cuántos bolvdos han morido hoy?



Según las noticias dijeron 4.5 millones de boludos de una ciudad de 11 millones, casi la mitad.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Dic 2022)

Primicia mundial

Mirad el cuadro que tiene Shakira en su mansión de Miami


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Dic 2022)

Hoy LOPETEGUI rompio un autobus como el marroqui,PONIENDO UN TRIDENTE,,Costa Raul jimenez y un coreano ,,,aprende lucho


----------



## El Juani (20 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Hoy LOPETEGUI rompio un autobus como el marroqui,PONIENDO UN TRIDENTE,,Costa Raul jimenez y un coreano ,,,aprende lucho



Y es capaz de llevarse a Isco.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (21 Dic 2022)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Joder, me hablas tú " llegar a algo", en serio, con tus interpelaciones, si cuando bajaste del árbol te enseñaron unas cuantas palabras para que tiraras con ella lo que te reste de vida.
> 
> - Lo que diga yo no va a ningún lado ( lo cuál es cierto y debe ser así) pero si tú vas por el hilo haciendo el subnormal, citando mensajes ( entre ellos el mío) para no hacer ninguna alusión real al contenido del mismo y solo insultar al emisor, entonces te doy de tu propia medicina y te contesto lo que me dé la gana, igual que haces tú.
> 
> Por cierto sigo esperando a que me rebatas los hechos de mi mensaje inicial que citaste, ¿Lo vas a hacer?, A partir de aquí si no me das argumentos reales y te vas a dedicar a hacer el payaso, no te voy a responder.



Que me comas los huevos, chaval.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2022)

Impresionante el que se queda moñeco al intentar saltar de un puente al autocar de los jugadores, con doble voltereta incluida.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Y es capaz de llevarse a Isco.



Decía que hubiera dicho el Marca si hubiéramos puesto 3 delanteros puros contra marruecos..


----------



## eltonelero (21 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



esto demuestra realmente el odio que despiertan y que son para dar de comer aparte.
que otra selección despues de ganar un mundial estaría burlandose del jugador de otra el dia de la celebración?
Sabéis de alguna selección que hiciera algo parecido?
En comparación los moronegros de Francia o cualquier selección panchita son auténticos Gentlemen


----------



## 11kjuan (21 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> esto demuestra realmente el odio que despiertan y que son para dar de comer aparte.
> que otra selección despues de ganar un mundial estaría burlandose del jugador de otra el dia de la celebración?
> Sabéis de alguna selección que hiciera algo parecido?
> En comparación los moronegros de Francia o cualquier selección panchita son auténticos Gentlemen



Lo de los argentinos no tiene nombre. Macarras desde el pobre que pide en un supermercado hasta el presidente que gobierna la nación.

De verdad, que la excepción es encontrarse un argentino normal.

Mis condolencias para quienes tengan que trabajar o tener contacto con tales especímenes.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> esto demuestra realmente el odio que despiertan y que son para dar de comer aparte.
> que otra selección despues de ganar un mundial estaría burlandose del jugador de otra el dia de la celebración?
> Sabéis de alguna selección que hiciera algo parecido?
> En comparación los moronegros de Francia o cualquier selección panchita son auténticos Gentlemen



Otra selección no. Pero el barsa sí, cuando les regalaron "el sextete" seguían con el Madrid en la boca.


----------



## eltonelero (21 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Otra selección no. Pero el barsa sí, cuando les regalaron "el sextete" seguían con el Madrid en la boca.



es que Hambrentina son el Farsa de las selecciones o el Farsa es la Argentina de los clubs de furgol...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2022)

Se acerca la segunda edición de la prestigiosa gala de navidad burbuja....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2022)

Parece que todo el mundo coloca a @Obiwanchernobil en todas las quinielas para ganar varias estatuillas aunque pueden existir sorpresas como el forero @Tails que ha tenido una entrada muy fuerte en el foro, el que parece que no optará a demasiados galardones este año es @Pajarotto que sigue la tónica de caída que arrastra desde los anteriores premios navideños....


----------



## Galicosis (21 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Parece que todo el mundo coloca a @Obiwanchernobil en todas las quinielas para ganar varias estatuillas aunque pueden existir sorpresas como el forero @Tails que ha tenido una entrada muy fuerte en el foro, el que parece que no optará a demasiados galardones este año es @Pajarotto que sigue la tónica de coas caída que arrastra desde los anteriores premios navideños....



La era de pajaroto se ha acabado.


----------



## xilebo (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2022)

No lo hicimos bien....


----------



## xilebo (21 Dic 2022)

*Los que lo vendieron todo*


----------



## JAGGER (21 Dic 2022)

Es nuestro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> esto demuestra realmente el odio que despiertan y que son para dar de comer aparte.
> que otra selección despues de ganar un mundial estaría burlandose del jugador de otra el dia de la celebración?
> Sabéis de alguna selección que hiciera algo parecido?
> En comparación los moronegros de Francia o cualquier selección panchita son auténticos Gentlemen



El otro día alguien lo decía en la radio: buenos futbolistas, malos deportistas y peor personas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Otra selección no. Pero el barsa sí, cuando les regalaron "el sextete" seguían con el Madrid en la boca.



Por eso el far$a se identifica tanto con Hambretina. Tal para cual.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Los que lo vendieron todo*



Tranquilo que a esos los rescatarán como a los vagos de aquí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Dic 2022)

Tranquilos que a los hambretinos medio mundo los está esperando.


----------



## eltonelero (21 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Los que lo vendieron todo*



luego los tendremos viniendo aqui, y regalandoles nacionalidad en 1-2 años... 
Cuantos hambrentinos con pasaporte español habrán estado celebrando la copa como si les fuera la vida en ello


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Dic 2022)

"Sí Dibu, ya te vimos, no sabes ganar"


Fue Marcelo Vieira, precisamente el jugador que más sabe lo que es ganar títulos con el Real Madrid, quien puso carita a su afición hace unos meses en Cibeles, Decimocuarta en mano




www.marca.com


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (21 Dic 2022)

*Respeto pero no mucho*


----------



## xilebo (21 Dic 2022)

*Fan argentino saltó desde un puente para conocer a Messi y terminó conociendo a Maradona*


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (21 Dic 2022)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> No sé que es más osado si decir que en un solo país del mundo la gente piensa así o la falacia de la mayoría, ¿Como la mayoría piensa como tú crees que debe de pensar, esa es la verdad no??Te recuerdo que la mayoría de la masa poblacional de cualquier sociedad es borrega y mediocre, bajo ese pretexto, estás dejando en mejor lugar a nike, pierdes hasta con tus argumentos.
> 
> Aunque que voy a esperar de un argentino que dice que los españoles ganaron el mundial de África por localia, ¿¿entonces vosotros que sois??, una combinación de africanos + tiraflechas, me hace gracia que veniis aquí todo soberbios, y os creéis más europeos que nadie ( más que los españoles) sin ser europeos, veniis aquí a sentar cátedra con vuestras opiniones y que se os lama el culo con vuestra escaso nivel intelectual.
> 
> ...



Pero a ver, chaval: 'Venís a este foro', 'no me obligues' 'En este hilo del mundial viene este y no viene el otro'...
Pero qué coño te crees que eres, so imbécil, Calopez o algo así? 
Vaya opinión tienes de ti mismo y qué poco conoces al floro, gilipollas solemne. Si quieres, vete a tomar por culo tú a un foro de frikazos medio metro ceño fruncido y con TOC de los que en el colegio se tiran cuatro días escribiendo su apellido en todas las páginas de los libros escolares por si a alguien se le ocurre robarle una, retarded. Yo voy a escribir lo que me salga de la huevada y si no te agrada, no lo leas o usa el ignore, pero con la gilipollez de frikillo autista hikikomorizado que se cree que puede echar a alguien de aquí o imponer sus normas de estilo, más llamas la atención sobre tu subnormalidad, Yatekomo de Albacete. Ahora puedes escribir una pomposa carta quejándote a la dirección del foro de que aquí la gente no es seria, o puedes chivarte con la seño, narutopollas. Taluec.
PD: 'NO ME OBLIGUES A PONERTE MEMES' dice el sorbealgas, XDDDDD


----------



## feministaliberal (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (21 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


>



Ese angulo si q se ve bien, que locura de los argentinos, tirandose de un puente: uno conocio a Messi y otro a Maradona


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (21 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> *Pero a ver, chaval: 'Venís a este foro', 'no me obligues' 'En este hilo del mundial viene este y no viene el otro'...*
> Pero qué coño te crees que eres, so imbécil, Calopez?
> Vaya opinión tienes de ti mismo y qué poco conoces al floro, gilipollas solemne. Si quieres, vete a tomar por culo tú a un foro de frikazos *medio metro y ceño fruncido con TOC *de los que en el colegio se tiraban cuatro días escribiendo su apellido en todas las páginas de los libros escolares por si a alguien se le ocurría robarle una, retarded. Yo voy a escribir lo que me salga de la huevada y si no te agrada, no lo leas o usa el ignore, pero con la gilipollez de friki autista que se cree que puede echar a alguien de aquí o imponer sus normas de estilo, más llamas la atención sobre tu subnormalidad.



Todavías sigues Argento?? Al final te guste y te gusta que te de caña eh??
Veamos: 90% insultos 10% comentario, pero vas mejorando, sigue así.

"*Pero a ver, chaval: 'Venís a este foro', 'no me obligues' 'En este hilo del mundial viene este y no viene el otro'..*." Igual que tú das tu modesta opinión llamandonos muertos de hambre y demás groserías entenderás que yo te doy mi modesta opinión de que ciertos argentinos tocapelotas que estáis en este foro no pintais nada aquí, ves?, Situación recíproca de igualdad, y no se trata de que sea el moderador del foro, ni de que tenga un ego gigantesco, yo soy un cualquiera pero expreso mi opinión, igual que tú expresas las tuyas no menos ofensivas que las mias, *de hecho es una contradiccion que me digas que vas a escribir lo q te salga de la huevada y luego me digas que quien me creo con mis opiniones*. Que payasete estás hecho.

Por cierto, es cierto que no tengo la estatura que me hubiese gustado, pero no mido medio metro campeón, mido 180 y respecto a lo del TOC, es cierto que tengo un transtorno obsesivo compulsivo y es a contestar a subnormales como tú.

El resto del mensaje es todo insultos, pero viniendo de tí con tu escasa inteligencia, veo esperanzador que tenga algo de argumentos, de poco nivel eso si pq ya han sido refutados pero la intención es lo que cuenta, quizás algún día llegues convertirte en una persona normal, con buen juicio y civilizada, y deja de citarme para decirme sandeces, es aburrido, y estoy cansado de humillarte.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (21 Dic 2022)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> es cierto que no tengo la estatura que me hubiese gustado, pero no mido medio metro campeón, mido 180



Me queda claro que el hikikomori: 
No mide medio metro campeón (¿?), sino ciento ochenta metros, aunque le hubiese gustado medir más; además hace el favor de informarme que soy argentino, cosa que hasta ahora ignoraba, es muy majico el chaval.

Y parece ser que este era el más listo de la clase.

Que me comas la polla, yakisoba subnormal, ponme un meme, anda.
PD.: El tocho me lo lee resumido tu madre, que pareces argentino, coño.


----------



## cepeda33 (21 Dic 2022)

Pues ya terminado el mundial yo veo dos selecciones que han fracasado rotundamente.

1) Alemania. No llegar a pasar de la fase de grupos no tiene excusa.

2) España. Todo el mundo ha estado de acuerdo en que su futbol era aburrido, inofensivo y esteril. TODAS las selecciones han buscado la verticalidad abriendo las bandas, menos España.

3) Mexico. Esperaba mas de ellos, esto es algo a titulo personal, porque su seleccion ha dado un rendimiento normalito.


----------



## feministaliberal (21 Dic 2022)

Se viene comida de polla apoteósica al hormonado que va a estar hasta en la sopa hasta mínimo junio


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (22 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Lo de los argentinos no tiene nombre. Macarras desde el pobre que pide en un supermercado hasta el presidente que gobierna la nación.
> 
> De verdad, que la excepción es encontrarse un argentino normal.
> 
> Mis condolencias para quienes tengan que trabajar o tener contacto con tales especímenes.



son inaguantables

yo conocí a uno al que echaron de suiza por trabajar en negro, se vino aquí para hacer lo mismo, y todavía anda diciendo que en España hay racismo

desagradecidos y engreídos


----------



## Topollillo (22 Dic 2022)

Joder lo que hace ganar un mundial.

¿Messi tendrá un billete con su rostro? Esta es la importante suma que se retendrá de los 42 millones de dólares ganados como premio por la selección argentina | Internacional | Noticias | El Universo

Los billetes de 1000 pesos llevarán la cara de Messi si prospera la petición del Banco nacional de la Argentina.







La madre que los pario que país más tercermundista.


----------



## hartman4 (22 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


>



darwiiin decime que se sienteeee?


----------



## JAGGER (22 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Y se mofan de Argentina...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Dic 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Pues ya terminado el mundial yo veo dos selecciones que han fracasado rotundamente.
> 
> 1) Alemania. No llegar a pasar de la fase de grupos no tiene excusa.
> 
> ...



el máximo fracaso, aparte de Alemania por no poder pasar de grupos, es de Brasil, un país enorme donde todos los niños juegan al fútbol y el balón es casi una religión.

Por cierto, parece que en poco tiempo tendremos una mala noticia con O Rey Pelé


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Joder lo que hace ganar un mundial.
> 
> ¿Messi tendrá un billete con su rostro? Esta es la importante suma que se retendrá de los 42 millones de dólares ganados como premio por la selección argentina | Internacional | Noticias | El Universo
> 
> ...



Representa a la perfección lo que es un país. Mientras Alemania tenía marcos con la cara de Gauss, los argentinos tienen a Me$$i.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2022)

Rami ataca al 'Dibu': "Es la mayor mierda del mundo del fútbol, el más odiado"


Adil Rami, ex jugador de Valencia y Sevilla que actualmente milita en el Troyes, se ha despachado a gusto en su 'stories' de Instagram contra Emiliano Martínez por sus celebracione




www.marca.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y se mofan de Argentina...




Joder menuda tela que un político por obtener votos se preste a ese teatro y el mamadou este dejándose acariciar como un crío...

Luego bajo al vestuario y todo   

Os imagináis aquí a Pablo Iglesias o a Rajoy bajando al vestuario y trotando por el césped para dar ánimos


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (22 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> *Maradona - Messi*
> 
> · Maradona es un Rocky Balboa, un chaval de un barrio de chabolas que se abre paso a base de talento y sacrificio en el Estrella Roja de Villa Fiorito y Los Cebollitas.
> · Messi es un Ivan Drago, un producto artificial de los laboratorios de la Masía que se forma a base de inyecciones de hormonas.
> ...



Maradona es el que menos pupa os hizo porque a la primera de cambio le trincharon un tobillo. Messi es el que os dejó el ogt como la bandera de Japón durante 15 años. Entre reventarle los huevos contra un poste a Juan José y la tormenta de humillación domingo sí y domingo también a la Cristiana Acabalda, os quedáis con el vídeo de 35mm blanco y negro, que duele menos. La tenéis atravesada pero mucho. Vuestra bilis, mi sonrisa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2022)

El gran perdedor a sido el hombre blanco...

El mundial ha demostrado que los mamadous, y magrebíes son los grandes dominadores del fútbol mundial, ahora las jóvenes (no sólo las de la cruz roja) quieren hacer realidad su sueño, ser rociadas por un mamadou o en su defecto un magrebí, toda esa generación que quedó prendada con la película de Aladdin, quieren a su magrebie con alfombra voladora y genio para poder subir fotos a instagram y enseñárselas al resto de sus compañeros de la cruz roja.

Un mundo ideal....


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Rami ataca al 'Dibu': "Es la mayor mierda del mundo del fútbol, el más odiado"
> 
> 
> Adil Rami, ex jugador de Valencia y Sevilla que actualmente milita en el Troyes, se ha despachado a gusto en su 'stories' de Instagram contra Emiliano Martínez por sus celebracione
> ...



"Lo hice porque los franceses me abucheaban. La soberbia conmigo no va", dijo el 'Dibu' explicando su polémico gesto genital con el 'Guante de Oro'.

Esta gente es subnormal,

sabía que eran idiotas y gente de barrio,

pero es que ya parece surrealista.

Buenos loles están dando los argensimios estos días,
al menos cuando ganan hay diversión.

  

* El Kun y el Dibu son como si los pistoleros del eclipse jugarán al fútbol.


----------



## Xavi Graslei (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Th89 (22 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> "Lo hice porque los franceses me abucheaban. La soberbia conmigo no va", dijo el 'Dibu' explicando su polémico gesto genital con el 'Guante de Oro'.
> 
> Esta gente es subnormal,
> 
> ...



Haciendo subnormalidades con 30 años, en fin.

Y con el muñeco con la cara de mraté, el colmo, un pavo que te ha clavado 4 goles nada menos en un partido  

Ya se veía que les faltaban algunos veranos, pero han superado todas mis expectativas.


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

Me gustaría saber si cuando España ganó el mundial, en el resto de países se hablaba de la celebración del triunfo español incluso dos días después… 

Qué pesaos


----------



## LMLights (22 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Joder lo que hace ganar un mundial.
> 
> ¿Messi tendrá un billete con su rostro? Esta es la importante suma que se retendrá de los 42 millones de dólares ganados como premio por la selección argentina | Internacional | Noticias | El Universo
> 
> ...



Joder, esto no lo hicieron ni con MARADONA.

Aunque fundaron la IGLESIA MARADONIANA de la Segunda Venida de El Diego.


Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Maradona es el que menos pupa os hizo porque a la primera de cambio le trincharon un tobillo. Messi es el que os dejó el ogt como la bandera de Japón durante 15 años. Entre reventarle los huevos contra un poste a Juan José y la tormenta de humillación domingo sí y domingo también a la Cristiana Acabalda, os quedáis con el vídeo de 35mm blanco y negro, que duele menos. La tenéis atravesada pero mucho. Vuestra bilis, mi sonrisa.



TREMENDO


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2022)

*Pida ya la suya*


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (22 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Se viene comida de polla apoteósica al hormonado que va a estar hasta en la sopa hasta mínimo junio
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300718



Se viene llanto y pataleta x3.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (22 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Haciendo subnormalidades con 30 años, en fin.
> 
> Y con el muñeco con la cara de mraté, el colmo, un pavo que te ha clavado 4 goles nada menos en un partido
> 
> Ya se veía que les faltaban algunos veranos, pero han superado todas mis expectativas.



Que vienes aquí a hablar de cuatro goles, has visto lo que salta EL BICHO?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me gustaría saber si cuando España ganó el mundial, en el resto de países se hablaba de la celebración del triunfo español incluso dos días después…
> 
> Qué pesaos



Dudo mucho que los españoles dieran los titulares y el juego que dan estos mierdas.


----------



## cepeda33 (22 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Dudo mucho que los españoles dieran los titulares y el juego que dan estos mierdas.



Es que los argentinos dan mucho juego con "sus cosas" 










Los 17 argentinos que quedan vivos tras la celebración del Mundial admiten que quizá el país le da demasiada importancia al fútbol


Esta mañana, los 17 argentinos que quedan vivos tras la celebración del Mundial han reconocido que quizá el país le da demasiada importancia al fútbol. Después de haber asistido a enormes destrozos…




www.elmundotoday.com


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Maradona es el que menos pupa os hizo porque a la primera de cambio le trincharon un tobillo. Messi es el que os dejó el ogt como la bandera de Japón durante 15 años. Entre reventarle los huevos contra un poste a Juan José y la tormenta de humillación domingo sí y domingo también a la Cristiana Acabalda, os quedáis con el vídeo de 35mm blanco y negro, que duele menos. La tenéis atravesada pero mucho. Vuestra bilis, mi sonrisa.



El RM ha arrasado en Europa con el Agenda2030añero en el FCB...

Al RM le ha follado Van Basten, Eusebio, Gullit, Romario + Liskens + Koeman en el PSV, Jan Urban, Ronaldinho, Futre, Falcao, Trezeget, Robben, Sevchenko, Ribery, Kubala, Ginola, Thierry Henry, etc etc... decenas... cientos de jugadores.

Al RM le han echado de Europa 40 y pico veces desde 1955...

Al RM le han follado más ligas de las que ha jugado...
*
Lo más acojonante de todo este esperpento es que el barcelonismo se quiere apropiar del fraudulento triunfo de un jugador del PSG jugando con la selección de Argentina en un Mundial. Es delirante.*


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 Dic 2022)

Y con esto podemos chapar el hilo

taluec.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Es que los argentinos dan mucho juego con "sus cosas"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (23 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El RM ha arrasado en Europa con el Agenda2030añero en el FCB...
> 
> Al RM le ha follado Van Basten, Eusebio, Gullit, Romario + Liskens + Koeman en el PSV, Jan Urban, Ronaldinho, Futre, Falcao, Trezeget, Robben, Sevchenko, Ribery, Kubala, Ginola, Thierry Henry, etc etc... decenas... cientos de jugadores.
> 
> ...



Como que los merenguers no estáis vendiendo en Wallapop las camisetas de Arabia, México, Australia, Polonia, Holanda, Croacia y Francia. 

A mamar fuerte, el mundial acabó, superadlo.


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (23 Dic 2022)

"El Dibu Martínez es la mayor mierda del fútbol"


El Dibu Martínez se ha ganado muchos admiradores por lo que ha hecho en el terreno de juego durante este Mundial, pero también unos cuantos detractores por lo que ha




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (23 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me gustaría saber si cuando España ganó el mundial, en el resto de países se hablaba de la celebración del triunfo español incluso dos días después…
> 
> Qué pesaos



Aquí hubo cuatro años de 'soy español a qué quieres que te gane' que acabaron con un 'buenooo, lo que sí es seguro es que hasta el día de la final, Ejjjjppppañña ejjjj la vigente campeona y esa estrella no nos la saca nadie', 'Sisisí, con majjj rabia volveremojjjj', Camacho lamentándose de que 'Ejjjjj que hoy no nojjj ha salido nada' y tal.


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (23 Dic 2022)

Noticias de hoy, solo en Argentina:






Pizzero mató y enterró a un empleado de su negocio para no pagarle una plata que le debía







www.semana.com










El FMI aprobó el desembolso de US$ 6.000 millones para Argentina | Perfil







www.perfil.com













Una joven mata a su presunto acosador y confiesa con un vídeo en sus redes: "Nadie me volverá a tocar"


En Río Grande, Argentina, una mujer de 27 años ha sido detenida tras subir un vídeo en sus redes en el que confesaba haber matado a un hombre que presuntamente le acosaba de...




amp.marca.com













Desempleo en Argentina en el tercer trimestre fue del 7,1%


El desempleo en Argentina en el tercer trimestre de 2022 fue del 7,1%, según un informe del Instituto Nacional de Estadística y Censos (Indec) publicado el miércoles.




es.mercopress.com


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Dic 2022)

Moñigo Rejön dijo:


> Noticias de hoy, solo en Argentina:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder que puta loca,

va a su casa a matarlo y saca la carta del acoso,

"me molestaba"  

Es un asesinato en toda regla, y no parece arrepentirse mucho,
al revés, suelta un "somos fuertes".


----------



## feministaliberal (23 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Joder lo que hace ganar un mundial.
> 
> ¿Messi tendrá un billete con su rostro? Esta es la importante suma que se retendrá de los 42 millones de dólares ganados como premio por la selección argentina | Internacional | Noticias | El Universo
> 
> ...



Están fatal


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (23 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Joder que puta loca,
> 
> va a su casa a matarlo y saca la carta del acoso,
> 
> ...



argentina está en el guano:









La Argentina ya está entre los veinte países con mayor tasa de delincuencia del mundo


Es de acuerdo a la información de la World Population Review. La tasa se calcula como el cociente entre el número de delitos reportados y la población del país, multiplicado por 100.000.




www.forbesargentina.com


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (23 Dic 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Joder lo que hace ganar un mundial.
> 
> ¿Messi tendrá un billete con su rostro? Esta es la importante suma que se retendrá de los 42 millones de dólares ganados como premio por la selección argentina | Internacional | Noticias | El Universo
> 
> ...



Ah, que ya hay de mil, hace 8 años solo había de cien, había que ir con fajos de billetes en los bolsillos.
Me quedé con mil o 1500 que de aquellas serían como 70 o 100 dólares, pero creo que hoy ni para chicles. Eran bien bonitos, morados con la imagen de evita.




Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> el máximo fracaso, aparte de Alemania por no poder pasar de grupos, es de Brasil, un país enorme donde todos los niños juegan al fútbol y el balón es casi una religión.
> 
> Por cierto, parece que en poco tiempo tendremos una mala noticia con O Rey Pelé



Es fracaso porque tenían equipo para ganar o estar en la final, pero no cayeron de forma indigna, cayeron jugando bien, mereciendo ganar y teniendo mala suerte.




Charo afgana dijo:


> "Lo hice porque los franceses me abucheaban. La soberbia conmigo no va", dijo el 'Dibu' explicando su polémico gesto genital con el 'Guante de Oro'.
> 
> Esta gente es subnormal,
> 
> ...



No se donde leí que el kun era compañero de habitación de messi en el mundial ¿es cierto? ¿cómo es eso?
La verdad es que la excusa es patética: “me abucheaban” ¿quería que lo aplaudieran? “la soberbia conmigo no va” ¿y eso qué tiene que ver? ¿los hinchas del equipo rival son soberbios porque te abuchean?
Pensaba que tendría veintipocos y sería un villero pero resulta que tiene 30 años y se lo llevaron a Inglaterra desde adolescente. O sea que tiene mundo. Es de mar del plata, que la llaman la Biarritz de Argentina, una ciudad mediana, próspera, turística…no lo entiendo.
He vuelto a este hilo porque hoy he visto un fragmento de vídeo en la tele que no veo en internet, lo han quitado:



en el que se ve mucho peor su actuación, cuando está con la muñeca con la cara de Mbappe, simula una sodomización, cosa que no se ve en las fotos. sigo sin entender, es ya muchas horas después del partido, en el campo lo fue a consolar ¿y después esto? creo que el gobierno francés ha protestado por estas “celebraciones”. O eso dijeron en la noticia.
Me recuerda una pintada que había en buenos aires hace 8 años tras el partido con Bélgica: Se fueron para Bélgica con el culo roto. 

Si hubieran jugado contra un cristiano ronaldo de la vida, o algún jugador de estos marrulleros, sucios, que te escupen, te insultan, te tiran patadas traicioneras…Pero este Mbappe parece todo lo contrario, un chaval que se ve noble, entonces cabe pensar que su problema es que le arden los cuatro goles que le metió. Muy mal.


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Ah, que ya hay de mil, hace 8 años solo había de cien, había que ir con fajos de billetes en los bolsillos.
> Me quedé con mil o 1500 que de aquellas serían como 70 o 100 dólares, pero creo que hoy ni para chicles. Eran bien bonitos, morados con la imagen de evita.
> 
> 
> ...



El Kun es medio idiota, de no tener muchas luces,

ahora es youtuber y se junta con otro niños rata a hablar idioteces,

es el típico que siempre está haciendo bromas sexuales,
"Viste a Paco...? El que te metió el taco",
de ese tipo,

a Ferrán le dijo en directo si se estaba follando a la hija del mister,
y como esas varias,

lo de "bobo" de Messi lo lió el,
aquí lo explica Mr. Chip.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Como que los merenguers no estáis vendiendo en Wallapop las camisetas de Arabia, México, Australia, Polonia, Holanda, Croacia y Francia.
> 
> A mamar fuerte, el mundial acabó, superadlo.



El relato dicta que Messi es el mejor de la historia y que ha ganado brillantemente el Mundial de Catar 2022.

Igualmente el relato dicta que el mundo ha sufrido una terrible pandemia covidiana.

Igualmente el relato dicta que el mundo ha sufre una terrible crisis climática.

Hay 3 tipos de personas:
- Idiotas que se creen el relato oficial, la mayoría.
- HdlgP colaboracionistas
- Gente normal que ve, piensa, razona, contrasta y concluye, la minoría.

Messi es un buen futbolista *con viento a favor* en su defecto es un jugador tecniquillo como ha habido tantos. No sabe lo que es una puta adversidad... no sabe qué es que le roben arbitralmente a la puta cara... no sabe qué es que le hagan una entrada fuerte... no sabe qué es sufrir una lesión...

Messi se hubiera retirado si llega a recibir en una Tª las entradas que sufrían Pelé o Maradona en un solo partido.

Messi sin Puyol, Xavi, Iniesta, Busquets, Etoo, Neymar, Suárez, etc... no habría ganado nada en su puta vida a nivel de club...

Messi en el Nápoles no habría ganado el Scudetto en su puta vida...

Messi sin 5 penalties en 7 partidos, toda la FIFA y todo Catar apoyando y sin el Dibu Martínez jamás habría ganado un Mundial...

Messi sin Di María no habría ganado una Copa América en su puta vida...

*Esta es la puta verdad, difícil de asumir y aceptar para la gran mayoría que prefiere la comodidad del relato oficial.*

Del mismo modo que el covid es la puta gripe de toda la puta vida... y el clima no se rige por si yo uso pajitas de papel en vez de plástico.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (23 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El relato dicta que Messi es el mejor de la historia y que ha ganado brillantemente el Mundial de Catar 2022.
> 
> Igualmente el relato dicta que el mundo ha sufrido una terrible pandemia covidiana.
> 
> ...



El mundial ya acabó, tus lloros no interesan a nadie.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> El mundial ya acabó, tus lloros no interesan a nadie.



Entonces ¿qué haces comentando en un hilo sobre el Mundial de Catar 2022? :-D


----------



## kdjdw (23 Dic 2022)

.


Charo afgana dijo:


> El Kun es medio idiota, de no tener muchas luces,
> 
> ahora es youtuber y se junta con otro niños rata a hablar idioteces,
> 
> ...



Andá pashá bobo andá pashá.

Qué puta gentuza son los argentinos y nunca cambian. Desde crío te das cuenta de que son escoria maligna y pasan las décadas y cada vez son peores.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (23 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El relato dicta que Messi es el mejor de la historia y que ha ganado brillantemente el Mundial de Catar 2022.
> 
> Igualmente el relato dicta que el mundo ha sufrido una terrible pandemia covidiana.
> 
> ...



A Messi y Argentina les robaron el anterior mundial que gano Francia en suelo frances.
Si no quieres contar este mundial , vale , los de 1942 y 1946 no se celebraron por la 2° Guerra Mundial y sus consecuencias , y este se ha celebrado "donde cristo perdio la sandalia" (AKA Quatar) por que hay una guerra en Ucrania , y por que hay visos de que haya otra pronto por Taiwan entre China y EEUU .


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (23 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Entonces ¿qué haces comentando en un hilo sobre el Mundial de Catar 2022? :-D



Es un hilo sobre el mundial, no sobre tus lloros, chaval. Ya acabó y no volverá a jugarse por más que patalees.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> A Messi y Argentina les robaron el anterior mundial que gano Francia en suelo frances.
> Si no quieres contar este mundial , vale , los de 1942 y 1946 no se celebraron por la 2° Guerra Mundial y sus consecuencias , y este se ha celebrado "donde cristo perdio la sandalia" (AKA Quatar) por que hay una guerra en Ucrania , y por que hay visos de que haya otra pronto por Taiwan entre China y EEUU .



Pero si se jugaba en Rusia, qué francés ni qué leches. Y no recuerdo nada de eso que dices, para vosotros siempre os están robando, cuando sois vosotros los que robáis, como en el partido de Holanda, que todo el mundo vió el robo brutal pero quisísteis darle la vuelta a la tortilla inventando otro relato. Sois escoria.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Joder que puta loca,
> 
> va a su casa a matarlo y saca la carta del acoso,
> 
> ...



Y eso va a ir a más, se sienten impunes, mientras a los hombres nos cortan las alas hasta para respirar.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (23 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero si se jugaba en Rusia, qué francés ni qué leches. Y no recuerdo nada de eso que dices, para vosotros siempre os están robando, cuando sois vosotros los que robáis, como en el partido de Holanda, que todo el mundo vió el robo brutal pero quisísteis darle la vuelta a la tortilla inventando otro relato. Sois escoria.



... tienes razon fue en Rusia.

No soy argentino , y aun asi te digo que la victoria francesa en la ultima copa del mundo que gano fue por motivos politicos , para aumentar la cohesion nacional de Francia ya que tienen mucha poblacion de origen africano , no les bastaba amañar elecciones para evitar una posible guerra civil interetnica , tuvieron que robarle a Argentina aquel mundial cuya final fue en Moscu.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> ... tienes razon fue en Rusia.
> 
> No soy argentino , y aun asi te digo que la victoria francesa en la ultima copa del mundo que gano fue por motivos politicos , para aumentar la cohesion nacional de Francia ya que tienen mucha poblacion de origen africano , no les bastaba amañar elecciones para evitar una posible guerra civil interetnica , tuvieron que robarle a Argentina aquel mundial cuya final fue en Moscu.



No digo que no haya sido así lo de Francia, pero Hambretina ni de coña iba a ganar ese mundial. No pudo ni con Croacia en 1a fase.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (23 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No digo que no haya sido así lo de Francia, pero Hambretina ni de coña iba a ganar ese mundial. No pudo ni con Croacia en 1a fase.



El verano del hemisferio norte coincide con el invierno en el hemisferio sur y viceversa , con lo que es muy posible que los argentinos estuviesen aun aclimatandose al verano ruso en la primera fase de aquel mundial .


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Dic 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> El verano del hemisferio norte coincide con el invierno en el hemisferio sur y viceversa , con lo que es muy posible que los argentinos estuviesen aun aclimatandose al verano ruso en la primera fase de aquel mundial .



La mayoría de argentinos de esa selección jugaban en Europa,

ya estaban más que aclimatados.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (23 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> La mayoría de argentinos de esa selección jugaban en Europa,
> 
> ya estaban más que aclimatados.



Ok.

¿ Pero el mundial de Brasil se lo pudieron robar a los argentinos ?...
Digo por que que se lo llevaron los alemanes con un raquitico 1 - 0 .


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (23 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Entonces ¿qué haces comentando en un hilo sobre el Mundial de Catar 2022? :-D



El zaska se ha oido hasta en Rusia, Putin piensa que le están tirando pepinazos nucleares.


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Dic 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Ok.
> 
> ¿ Pero el mundial de Brasil se lo pudieron robar a los argentinos ?...
> Digo por que que se lo llevaron los alemanes con un raquitico 1 - 0 .



El mundial de Brasil fue merecido para Alemania,

independientemente que en una final puede ganar cualquiera,
(si Higuaín hubiera marcado, ahora ni se hablaría de esto),

Alemania era el mejor equipo y quién mejor jugó.

Argentina jugó una fase de grupos contra equipos mierderos,
Bosnia, Nigeria e Irán.

En qué te basas para decir que robaron a Argentina?

Argentina es de las selecciones que más "ayudas" ha recidido a lo largo de la historia.


----------



## JAGGER (23 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Argentina es de las selecciones que más "ayudas" ha recidido a lo largo de la historia



Jajajaja


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja



Mundial de la dictadura
Mundial de la mano de Dios
Mundial de los penaltis

"Jajajaja"


----------



## dimitri popof (23 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Argentina es de las selecciones que más "ayudas" ha recidido a lo largo de la historia.



Creo que es el país con más judíos después de EEUU.


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Dic 2022)

El 95% de los argentinos son igual de mestizos que los mexicanos o chilenos.

Dónde están aquí los europeos?

Vaya trola eso de que vienen de los italianos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Ok.
> 
> ¿ Pero el mundial de Brasil se lo pudieron robar a los argentinos ?...
> Digo por que que se lo llevaron los alemanes con un raquitico 1 - 0 .



No recuerdo ninguna jugada polémica contra hambretina y sí una alfombra roja para que llegaran a la final, y sí recuerdo una gran alemania.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El mundial de Brasil fue merecido para Alemania,
> 
> independientemente que en una final puede ganar cualquiera,
> (si Higuaín hubiera marcado, ahora ni se hablaría de esto),
> ...



Sin duda alguna. Los 3 mundiales que han ganado están plagados de cosas raras siempre a su favor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El mundial de Brasil fue merecido para Alemania,
> 
> independientemente que en una final puede ganar cualquiera,
> (si Higuaín hubiera marcado, ahora ni se hablaría de esto),
> ...



Y Suiza, Bélgica y Holanda en los cruces, con resultados cortos y sospechosos.


----------



## Metamorfosis (23 Dic 2022)

¿Todavía les duele la pija en el orto del Domingo? ¿Son parientes ó allegados de Mbappé? Supérenlo, muchachos.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (23 Dic 2022)

Pues yo echo a faltar el mundial.
Pensaba que seria una mierda, en Qatar, en diciembre... 
Y ojalá siguiera. 
Ahora vienen las 16avos de copa. Uiii que guai...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> ¿Todavía les duele la pija en el orto del Domingo? ¿Son parientes ó allegados de Mbappé? Supérenlo, muchachos.



Seguís sin entender que Frappé nos importa tres cojones y Francia igual y que a España ya le hemos dado por todos lados. Ha sido un mundial corrupto con un campeón decidido en los despachos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Pues yo echo a faltar el mundial.
> Pensaba que seria una mierda, en Qatar, en diciembre...
> Y ojalá siguiera.
> Ahora vienen las 16avos de copa. Uiii que guai...



Es que pasar del caviar a lo paco cuesta.


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Seguís sin entender que Frappé nos importa tres cojones y Francia igual y que a España ya le hemos dado por todos lados. Ha sido un mundial corrupto con un campeón decidido en los despachos.



Nada, ahora responderá algo de pija, orto y bobo,

estos simios son idiotas.


----------



## JAGGER (23 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Mundial de la dictadura
> Mundial de la mano de Dios
> Mundial de los penaltis
> 
> "Jajajaja"



Jajaja, sigue llorando


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajaja, sigue llorando



Ok, simio.


----------



## Metamorfosis (23 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajaja, sigue llorando



Increíble como sigue doliendo el orto. Y no admiten lo que escriben y se lee.

Por cierto, de estar todo amañado y dispuesto detrás de los escritorios, sin dudas es mucho mas negocio que saliera campeón del mundo Inglaterra que no gana nada desde 1966.


----------



## JAGGER (23 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ok, simio.



Necesitas ponerle pomada a esas paspaduras.
Jajaja. Argentina tricampeón mundial, qué me dices?


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Dic 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Increíble como sigue doliendo el orto. Y no admiten lo que escriben y se lee.
> 
> Por cierto, de estar todo amañado y dispuesto detrás de los escritorios, sin dudas es mucho mas negocio que saliera campeón del mundo Inglaterra que no gana nada desde 1966.





JAGGER dijo:


> Necesitas ponerle pomada a esas paspaduras.
> Jajaja. Argentina tricampeón mundial, qué me dices?



Cerrad el pico simios,

ya me daría vergüenza pertenecer a ese estercolero.






Así quedó el OBELISCO, el monumento más querido por los ARGENTINOS


Destruyeron las rejas que lo rodean y forzaron las puertas de entrada Mandaron a 20 policías a intentar detener a miles que intentaban seguir entrando, con gente ya dentro que no podía salir Todo argentino tiene derecho a festejar Todo el exterior hasta donde se llegaba, y todo el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (23 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No recuerdo ninguna jugada polémica contra hambretina y sí una alfombra roja para que llegaran a la final, y sí recuerdo una gran alemania.



Bueno , solo queda dudar de la "argentinidad" de Lionel Messi , salio de Argentina con doce años , ha estado viviendo en España la mayor parte de su vida.
¿ Es mas español que argentino ? ... , ¿ es mas argentino que español ?...

¿ Es mas catalan que español ?...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Dic 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Bueno , solo queda dudar de la "argentinidad" de Lionel Messi , salio de Argentina con doce años , ha estado viviendo en España la mayor parte de su vida.
> ¿ Es mas español que argentino ? ... , ¿ es mas argentino que español ?...
> 
> ¿ Es mas catalan que español ?...



es argentino, si hubiese sido un _canterano canterano_ no les hubiese dicho que hasta luego lucas, él pensó que ya había devuelto el favor con su rendimiento en el campo pero nada más


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (23 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> es argentino, si hubiese sido un _canterano canterano_ no les hubiese dicho que hasta luego lucas, él pensó que ya había devuelto el favor con su rendimiento en el campo pero nada más



Hombre , una razon de peso para su marcha al PSG creo que fue la persecucion que le hacia la hacienda española , que miraba con lupa cada centimo de Euro que ganaba Messi y si lo cobraba el directamente o alguna empresa suya , una persecucion fiscal en toda regla para que pagase mas impuestos .
Creo que INDITEX de Amancio Ortega era mas respetado fiscalmente por hacienda que Leo Messi .


----------



## JAGGER (23 Dic 2022)

Mucho Francia y sus modales, pero el que levanta al negrata no es Macron, sino el macarra de Martínez.
ARGENTINA TRICAMPEÓN MUNDIAL


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (23 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Mucho Francia y sus modales, pero el que levanta al negrata no es Macron, sino el macarra de Martínez.
> ARGENTINA TRICAMPEÓN MUNDIAL



yo pensaba que eras más listo, pero estás excitadísimo con el fumbol

luego hablas de las putinejas, pero tú eres una messineja


----------



## JAGGER (24 Dic 2022)

Moñigo Rejön dijo:


> yo pensaba que eras más listo, pero estás excitadísimo con el fumbol
> 
> luego hablas de las putinejas, pero tú eres una messineja



Jajajaja, es coña, pero qué linda alegría.
Sabes qué se siente con el tricampeonato, copa América y finalísima?
Y parece que le quieren dar al hormonado un super balón de oro que sólo tuvo otro argentino... es que esto es un espectáculo.


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (24 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, es coña, pero qué linda alegría.
> Sabes qué se siente con el tricampeonato, copa América y finalísima?
> Y parece que le quieren dar al hormonado un super balón de oro que sólo tuvo otro argentino... es que esto es un espectáculo.



ufff

con ese balón de oro tienes la vida resuelta

ni un funcionario oye


----------



## Raul83 (24 Dic 2022)

- - Blue Lock, pedazo anime de fútbol


----------



## xilebo (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



con esa calva se podría poner como lucecita en lo alto del arbol de navidad que tiene detrás

taluec


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Dic 2022)

No hay debate


----------



## Silluzollope (24 Dic 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> ... tienes razon fue en Rusia.
> 
> No soy argentino , y aun asi te digo que la victoria francesa en la ultima copa del mundo que gano fue por motivos politicos , para aumentar la cohesion nacional de Francia ya que tienen mucha poblacion de origen africano , no les bastaba amañar elecciones para evitar una posible guerra civil interetnica , tuvieron que robarle a Argentina aquel mundial cuya final fue en Moscu.



Que dice Spielberg que se ha quedado sin presupuesto para la película, que cambies un poco el guion.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (24 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Que dice Spielberg que se ha quedado sin presupuesto para la película, que cambies un poco el guion.



Donde dije Argentina en la final del mundial ruso de Moscu deberia haber dicho Croacia , en la que todos eran blancos .










La generación Modric ante uno de sus últimos Mundiales


Análisis de la selección de Croacia de cara a su participación en el Mundial de Rusia 2018: sus opciones, entrenador, la gran estrella, y mucho más...



as.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Dic 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Bueno , solo queda dudar de la "argentinidad" de Lionel Messi , salio de Argentina con doce años , ha estado viviendo en España la mayor parte de su vida.
> ¿ Es mas español que argentino ? ... , ¿ es mas argentino que español ?...
> 
> ¿ Es mas catalan que español ?...



Los moros que viven en España siguen siendo moros porque su entorno es moro. Lo mismo con Me$$i.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Dic 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Hombre , una razon de peso para su marcha al PSG creo que fue la persecucion que le hacia la hacienda española , que miraba con lupa cada centimo de Euro que ganaba Messi y si lo cobraba el directamente o alguna empresa suya , una persecucion fiscal en toda regla para que pagase mas impuestos .
> Creo que INDITEX de Amancio Ortega era mas respetado fiscalmente por hacienda que Leo Messi .



¿Amancio más respetado con un gobierno de izmierda?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Nos vamos a comer una mierda con Buenafuente. ¿No tendrás la entrevista?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> No hay debate



Me importa una mierda el debate, pero seamos justos: Maradona fue muy bueno durante 4-5 años. El mejor. Ninguno va a igualar esos 4-5 años. Me$$i es el mejor por su carrera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Que dice Spielberg que se ha quedado sin presupuesto para la película, que cambies un poco el guion.



Tenemos material para otra temporada de Expediente X.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Moñigo Rejön (24 Dic 2022)

Rosell cobró 30 millones de Qatar para amañar el mundial de 2022


La UDEF afirma que Rosell dedicaba el dinero del país candidato para conseguir los votos de las federaciones africanas




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> No hay debate



hoy con lo de la presion ADELANTADA impuesta por klopp no hubiera podido ni andar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Dic 2022)

A los que dicen que el Mundial 2010 estaba preparado para España, viendo la final de ese mundial y el camino de Holanda hasta la final, ese mundial estaba preparado para...HOLANDA, pero les salió mal la jugada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Dic 2022)

Moñigo Rejön dijo:


> Rosell cobró 30 millones de Qatar para amañar el mundial de 2022
> 
> 
> La UDEF afirma que Rosell dedicaba el dinero del país candidato para conseguir los votos de las federaciones africanas
> ...



¡NO! ¿Rosell? ¿El que va de víctima cuando la realidad es que le pillaron bien pillado?


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (24 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¡NO! ¿Rosell? ¿El que va de víctima cuando la realidad es que le pillaron bien pillado?



Si en lugar de ser rosell el investigado fuese florentino, todos los rojos podemitas y kirchneristas exigirían un juicio justo


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Dic 2022)

Veo que no hay hilo al respecto y no voy a poder felicitar la Navidac a nadie ...

*FELIZ NAVIDAC A TODOS!
VIVASPAÑA!*


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Es nuestro
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300094


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


>



Dile al judío que aproveche esta noche para comer jamón del bueno allí donde vaya a gorrear.


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (24 Dic 2022)

Alguien duda de que este año le van a regalar la champions al PSG???


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Veo que no hay hilo al respecto y no voy a poder felicitar la Navidac a nadie ...
> 
> *FELIZ NAVIDAC A TODOS!
> VIVASPAÑA!*


----------



## Señor X (24 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A los que dicen que el Mundial 2010 estaba preparado para España, viendo la final de ese mundial y el camino de Holanda hasta la final, ese mundial estaba preparado para...HOLANDA, pero les salió mal la jugada.



Que el árbitro, Howard Webb, recibió instrucciones, está fuera de toda duda.

De Jong hizo esto:



El árbitro, lo ve, y le saca amarilla. Una de las rojas más claras de la historia. No hay nada más que decir.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Dic 2022)

Esto decían de Scaloni en Argentina cuando le nombraron seleccionador: retratados se queda cortísimo


Periodistas argentinos e incluso el propio Maradona, entonces con vida, criticaron la falta de experiencia del ahora campeón del mundo y de la Copa América.




as.com





Lo de Maradona es descojonante


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Esto decían de Scaloni en Argentina cuando le nombraron seleccionador: retratados se queda cortísimo
> 
> 
> Periodistas argentinos e incluso el propio Maradona, entonces con vida, criticaron la falta de experiencia del ahora campeón del mundo y de la Copa América.
> ...



Un ignorante y mala persona elevado a los altares por una población igual que él.


----------



## xilebo (25 Dic 2022)

*Envíaselo a todo aquel ardido*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## anonymous375298 (26 Dic 2022)

Moñigo Rejön dijo:


> Alguien duda de que este año le van a regalar la champions al PSG???



¿En qué te basas para decir eso?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Moñigo Rejön (26 Dic 2022)

La uefa es como el fmi o el wef de Klaus schwab

messi es zelenski


----------



## reche (26 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hoy comienza el clasificatorio para España con el fin de alcanzar el mundial.
> 
> Se estrena en casa contra Grecia.
> 
> ...



Como va el partido?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Dic 2022)

reche dijo:


> Como va el partido?



Pues empatamos a 0 con Grecia...y palmamos contra Suecia


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (26 Dic 2022)

anonymous375298 dijo:


> ¿En qué te basas para decir eso?



Tu confias en la Unión Europea o CE, OTAN, BCE, OMS, UNESCO... etc????

pues lo mismo en la uefa y. la fifa


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



y aqui el MARCA hizo campaña para que llevasemos a ansu fragil y al WILLIAMS ese..mientras tanto MAÑACOS como joselu rafa mir y borja iglesias en casa...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Moñigo Rejön (27 Dic 2022)

Este año la champions para el PSG


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Dic 2022)

Moñigo Rejön dijo:


> Este año la champions para el PSG



Si Messi se ha pasado la temporada andando


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (27 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si Messi se ha pasado la temporada andando



da igual

El fútbol ahora le pertenece a Qatar


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Dic 2022)

Nadie ha caído en el tema de las cosas extrañas que tuvo la clasificación para el mundial del 82

Holanda, subcampeona en el 78 se queda fuera
Inglaterra se clasifica por primera vez desde 1970
México que era la siguiente anfitriona ni se clasifica y las dos superpotencias de la concacaf que fueron al mundial fueron Honduras y el Salvador a las que les dieron la del pulpo (El Salvador tiene el deshonroso título de ser la selección que ha sufrido la mayor goleada en un mundial)


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Los mismo que consideran a Banderas o a Anya Taylor-Joy como no blancos, ahora llama blancos a una panda de italianos terrones?


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (28 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Nadie ha caído en el tema de las cosas extrañas que tuvo la clasificación para el mundial del 82
> 
> Holanda, subcampeona en el 78 se queda fuera
> Inglaterra se clasifica por primera vez desde 1970
> México que era la siguiente anfitriona ni se clasifica y las dos superpotencias de la concacaf que fueron al mundial fueron Honduras y el Salvador a las que les dieron la del pulpo (Honduras tiene el deshonroso título de ser la selección que ha sufrido la mayor goleada en un mundial)






Honduras recibió tres goles, uno por partido. El de España de penalti dudoso.
Méjico no era el anfitrión del mundial 86, era Colombia, pero declinó a ultima hora por problemas de seguridad y Mejico lo aceptó. Si no de qué iba a ser méjico sede 16 años después de haberlo sido faltando tantos países por serlo. Lo cual tiene que ver también con esa absurda norma oficiosa que había de que tenía que ser una vez en Europa y otra en América. El próximo también es en Méjico, tercera vez.
La presencia de Holanda en mundiales ha sido errática. Antes de 1974 eran una nulidad.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (28 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Me parece un poco ignorante lo de ese periódico. La mayor parte de Sudamérica tiene como mucho, mestizos de aborigen. En Brasil hay más negros porque los colonizadores portugueses los traían de África.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (28 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Envíaselo a todo aquel ardido*



En los comentarios de Marca, los más escocidos son nuestros hermanos cobrisos hooligans del Madrí. Odian más a Messi que Edu Aguirre, son más merengones que Roncerdo y desde sus chabolos sueñan con la capital del Imperio. 
No entiendo ya este mundo.


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (28 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Honduras recibió tres goles, uno por partido. El de España de penalti dudoso.
> Méjico no era el anfitrión del mundial 86, era Colombia, pero declinó a ultima hora por problemas de seguridad y Mejico lo aceptó. Si no de qué iba a ser méjico sede 16 años después de haberlo sido faltando tantos países por serlo. Lo cual tiene que ver también con esa absurda norma oficiosa que había de que tenía que ser una vez en Europa y otra en América. El próximo también es en Méjico, tercera vez.
> La presencia de Holanda en mundiales ha sido errática. Antes de 1974 eran una nulidad.



honduras y el salvador se clasificaron para ese mundial, y creo que estaban en guerra entre ellos


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Dic 2022)

Quiero recomendar un canal muy joven de Youtubes que he descubierto hace poco:









Las imágenes son de muy buena calidac, con sonido ambiente, puro furmbol. Atención al gol de Krankl contra Alemania en el 78, uno de los goles más increíbles de la historia de los mundiales.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Honduras recibió tres goles, uno por partido. El de España de penalti dudoso.
> ...



y contra Yugolslavia el árbitro convierte una falta fuera del área en penalty, tira Lopez Ufarte y lo falla, manda repetir el árbitro porque sí, le dice Lopez Ufarte a Juanito que lo tire él ahora, y logra empatar el partido, finalmente ganamos 2-1, única victoria en el mundial 82, casualmente este año también hemos ganado sólo uno, aunque en el 82 jugamos un partido más.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Quiero recomendar un canal muy joven de Youtubes que he descubierto hace poco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si y tambien te da la sensacion de que el campo mide KILOMETROS..si pongo un partido actual..da la sensacion de que no hay espacio para nada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> y contra Yugolslavia el árbitro convierte una falta fuera del área en penalty, tira Lopez Ufarte y lo falla, manda repetir el árbitro porque sí, le dice Lopez Ufarte a Juanito que lo tire él ahora, y logra empatar el partido, finalmente ganamos 2-1, única victoria en el mundial 82, casualmente este año también hemos ganado sólo uno, aunque en el 82 jugamos un partido más.



como NO PREPARAR un mundial...vamos para ponerlo en las escuelas junto a los de 2014 de COMO NO PREPARARSE para una fase final


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si y tambien te da la sensacion de que el campo mide KILOMETROS..si pongo un partido actual..da la sensacion de que no hay espacio para nada



Juegan andando, ¿no?.

A mí lo único que me da sensación es que eres tonto o vives del timo actual apuestas/furgol....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Juegan andando, ¿no?.
> 
> A mí lo único que me da sensación es que eres tonto o vives del timo actual apuestas/furgol....



ponte cualquier partido como el betis bilbado de ayer...y compara... o los jugadores son mas enanos ,el campo mas grande,,o es que ahora es la defensa individual presionante la que no deja espacio


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Dic 2022)

Lato y Szarmach jugaban andando...


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ponte cualquier partido como el betis bilbado de ayer...y compara... o los jugadores son mas enanos ,el campo mas grande,,o es que ahora es la defensa individual presionante la que no deja espacio



No tengo que comparar nada, subnormal, esos videos son de futbol en estado puro. El betis-bilbado ese que me recomiendas, repleto de negros y moros dopados, es ejemplo solamente de lo tontaco que eres.


----------



## barullo (30 Dic 2022)

Lo de cagarla y no preparar mundiales es endemico aqui

Da igual que esté Luis Enrique, que Iñaki Sáez o el que sea...

Vaya 2 últimos partiditos que se "preparó" el cabrón, cómo nos engañó en la euro. Yo pensaba que era mejor entrenador y vaya decepción


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Lo de cagarla y no preparar mundiales es endemico aqui
> 
> Da igual que esté Luis Enrique, que Iñaki Sáez o el que sea...
> 
> Vaya 2 últimos partiditos que se "preparó" el cabrón, cómo nos engañó en la euro. Yo pensaba que era mejor entrenador y vaya decepción



casualmente uno de los exayundantes de lucho le puso un twitter diciendo cosas de la humildad y saber escuchar,,que borro inmediatamente...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Lo de cagarla y no preparar mundiales es endemico aqui
> 
> Da igual que esté Luis Enrique, que Iñaki Sáez o el que sea...
> 
> Vaya 2 últimos partiditos que se "preparó" el cabrón, cómo nos engañó en la euro. Yo pensaba que era mejor entrenador y vaya decepción



que tenemos,,ah marruecos,saldra con 8 defensas muy altos.....
que hacemos,,poner a asensio de 9,y colgarle melones....y despues ponemos a morata y sarabia..y a ese negro de bilbao..pero nos quedaremos tocando y tocando hasta llegar a penales...


----------



## barullo (30 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No tengo que comparar nada, subnormal, esos videos son de futbol en estado puro. El betis-bilbado ese que me recomiendas, repleto de negros y moros dopados, es ejemplo solamente de lo tontaco que eres.



En cualquier caso, Billy, creo que no debes insultarle.

Fulanito es bastante respetuoso y creo que no te ha dicho nada malo para que le hables así. 

Vale que no estés de acuerdo pero no hay por qué faltarle al respeto como si fuera un troll de los molestos


----------



## barullo (30 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> casualmente uno de los exayundantes de lucho le puso un twitter diciendo cosas de la humildad y saber escuchar,,que borro inmediatamente...



Eso no lo ví.

A mi me ha decepcionado mucho. Me ha parecido un bluff de entrenador que ha ido a hacer turismo y a crearse fama con lo del twich y extravagancias varias


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En cualquier caso, Billy, creo que no debes insultarle.
> 
> Fulanito es bastante respetuoso y creo que no te ha dicho nada malo para que le hables así.
> 
> Vale que no estés de acuerdo pero no hay por qué faltarle al respeto como si fuera un troll de los molestos



no puede soportar que tuviera razon con lo de diego costa..que el problema era el marques y no el jugador..
diego costa maximo goleador de la era lopetegui...


----------



## barullo (30 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> que tenemos,,ah marruecos,saldra con 8 defensas muy altos.....
> que hacemos,,poner a asensio de 9,y colgarle melones....y despues ponemos a morata y sarabia..y a ese negro de bilbao..pero nos quedaremos tocando y tocando hasta llegar a penales...



Yo ya pienso que es lo que hay y no dan más de sí...

Aunque lleves a otros no van a hacer otra cosa que tocar y tocar porque no tienen talento para otra cosa, ni para encarar y regatear, ni para tirar a puerta, ni para nada que pueda doblegar unas defensas así de pobladas


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Quiero recomendar un canal muy joven de Youtubes que he descubierto hace poco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si tuviera las imágenes en 4:3 sería perfecto


----------



## barullo (30 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no puede soportar que tuviera razon con lo de diego costa..que el problema era el marques y no el jugador..
> diego costa maximo goleador de la era lopetegui...



Bueno venga tampoco eches más leña al fuego.

A mi también me gusta Diego Costa, pero siempre habrá detractores que no les guste. Tampoco hagas una cruzada de eso, hombre


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no puede soportar que tuviera razon con lo de diego costa..que el problema era el marques y no el jugador..
> diego costa maximo goleador de la era lopetegui...



No tienes ni puta idea de furgol, no te gusta este deporte, no se que haces opinando de algo que no entiendes.

¿Qué opinas de Pelé?, no me lo digas, Mbappé es mejor......

A este tipo le hemos soportado opiniones mierder encumbrando TRONCOS como Lukaku y otros paquetes, Diego Costa por ejemplo. Su opinión no vale una mierda. Y encima se pone a criticar el futbol de los 70 y los 80, el colmo de la imbecilidad.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo ya pienso que es lo que hay y no dan más de sí...
> 
> Aunque lleves a otros no van a hacer otra cosa que tocar y tocar porque no tienen talento para otra cosa, ni para encarar y regatear, ni para tirar a puerta, ni para nada que pueda doblegar unas defensas así de pobladas



joselu,rafa mir, borja iglesias..salir en plan kamikaze como van gaal ,,,


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea de furgol, no te gusta este deporte, no se que haces opinando de algo que no entiendes.
> 
> ¿Qué opinas de Pelé?, no me lo digas, Mbappé es mejor......
> 
> A este tipo le hemos soportado opiniones mierder encumbrando TRONCOS como Lukaku y otros paquetes, Diego Costa por ejemplo. Su opinión no vale una mierda. Y encima se pone a criticar el futbol de los 70 y los 80, el colmo de la imbecilidad.



veo que la gasolina con plomo de los 70 te ha afectado...
pele es lo mas parecido fisicamente a un jugador de los 2000...


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En cualquier caso, Billy, creo que no debes insultarle.
> 
> Fulanito es bastante respetuoso y creo que no te ha dicho nada malo para que le hables así.
> 
> Vale que no estés de acuerdo pero no hay por qué faltarle al respeto como si fuera un troll de los molestos



Hay que contestar a esta gente, no puedes darles la razón mientras se cagan en un futbol que era MEJOR que el actual, más auténtico, más real, mucho menos politizado y prostituido. 
Esos goles y jugadas que he puesto en ese post, y que ni siquiera te has dignado en mirar, son HISTORIA de este deporte, y si menosprecias la historia vendrán tipejos vende-motos como este a venderte submarinos. Por eso le pica a este que se pongan videos de estos y salta inmediatamente, que si el campo parece más grande, que si juegan andando, que si la forma física y blao, blao. Pero es todo mentira, jugaban mejor que ahora, y en esos videos se ve claro.


----------



## barullo (30 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> joselu,rafa mir, borja iglesias..salir en plan kamikaze como van gaal ,,,



Esos tampoco son la purga benito que cura todos los males, ni son Maradonas que marquen la diferencia de buenos que son...

Vale que les puedes colgar balones, pero la selección que he visto en este mundial no vale ni para eso de inútiles que son.

Lo del plan kamikaze y Van Gaal no sé qué es


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Esos tampoco son la purga benito que cura todos los males, ni son Maradonas que marquen la diferencia de buenos que son...
> 
> Vale que les puedes colgar balones, pero la selección que he visto en este mundial no vale ni para eso de inútiles que son.
> 
> Lo del plan kamikaze y Van Gaal no sé qué es



es lo que hizo ante argentina ,sacar a un tio de 1,97 ,y al dejong tronco ,...ya que argentina y sus defensas canijos sufren por alto...


----------



## Betty W. (30 Dic 2022)

A Arpentina le han regalado el mundial, desde el principio se venía venir, 1º penalti, los equipos se abren y a jugar al contragolpe.

Otro mundial ganado con artimañas, como el del 86.

Ojala ningún equipo español fiche a ningún arpentino más, que se pudran en su pais de mierda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Hay que contestar a esta gente, no puedes darles la razón mientras se cagan en un futbol que era MEJOR que el actual, más auténtico, más real, mucho menos politizado y prostituido.
> Esos goles y jugadas que he puesto en ese post, y que ni siquiera te has dignado en mirar, son HISTORIA de este deporte, y si menosprecias la historia vendrán tipejos vende-motos como este a venderte submarinos. Por eso le pica a este que se pongan videos de estos y salta inmediatamente, que si el campo parece más grande, que si juegan andando, que si la forma física y blao, blao. Pero es todo mentira, jugaban mejor que ahora, y en esos videos se ve claro.



Bien, pero no hay que llegar al insulto ni a la falta de respeto. No te conviertas en ese tipo de florero furullo de los que tanto abundan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Dic 2022)

Betty W. dijo:


> A Arpentina le han regalado el mundial, desde el principio se venía venir, 1º penalti, los equipos se abren y a jugar al contragolpe.
> 
> Otro mundial ganado con artimañas, como el del 86.
> 
> Ojala ningún equipo español fiche a ningún arpentino más, que se pudran en su pais de mierda



Es que ha sido escandaloso. Casi todos sus partidos han empezado con penaltito para abrir el partido, más faltas y manos no pitadas y pitarle todo al contrario.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Nico (30 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>




Ahora hay equipo !!  


PD = ¿Estarán todos en el cielo?


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (31 Dic 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ahora hay equipo !!
> 
> 
> PD = ¿Estarán todos en el cielo?



Sí, Dios los habrá perdonado, dejaron más felicidad que la que pudieron quitar de largo.


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (1 Ene 2023)

1 de enero y Messi sigue de vacaciones 

el QSG ya ha jugado 2 partidos de liga y Messi sigue sin aparecer por Paris

Mbappe tardó 2 días desde la final en volver a los entrenamientos


----------



## JAGGER (1 Ene 2023)

Betty W. dijo:


> A Arpentina le han regalado el mundial, desde el principio se venía venir, 1º penalti, los equipos se abren y a jugar al contragolpe.
> 
> Otro mundial ganado con artimañas, como el del 86.
> 
> Ojala ningún equipo español fiche a ningún arpentino más, que se pudran en su pais de mierda



Jajajaja, te imaginas la basura de fútbol opañol que verías sin jugadores tricampeones del mundo?


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Ene 2023)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, te imaginas la basura de fútbol opañol que verías sin jugadores tricampeones del mundo?



No cambia mucho la liga española sin argentinos,

no hay ninguno que destaque realmente.

Es tan ridículo como decir que la Premier no sería nada sin los españoles.


----------



## propileos (2 Ene 2023)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Pues ya terminado el mundial yo veo dos selecciones que han fracasado rotundamente.
> 
> 1) Alemania. No llegar a pasar de la fase de grupos no tiene excusa.
> 
> ...



A Mexico la vendio el TATA para que clasificara argentina. 
A quien se le ocurre contratar a un argentino para dirigir la seleccion de tu pais, en el momento que hay cruce con argentina te vende.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Ene 2023)

propileos dijo:


> A Mexico la vendio el TATA para que clasificara argentina.
> A quien se le ocurre contratar a un argentino para dirigir la seleccion de tu pais, en el momento que hay cruce con argentina te vende.



Sisi, y Van Gaal también vendió a Holanda porque LA REINA DE HOLANDA ES ARGENTINA.
Mira si un Mister va a vender un equipo y los 26 jugadores no se van a dar cuenta, pedazo de sucnor.


----------



## propileos (2 Ene 2023)

JAGGER dijo:


> Sisi, y Van Gaal también vendió a Holanda porque LA REINA DE HOLANDA ES ARGENTINA.
> Mira si un Mister va a vender un equipo y los 26 jugadores no se van a dar cuenta, pedazo de sucnor.



A Holanda le chorizaron el partido los argentinos, ese es otro tema.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Ene 2023)

propileos dijo:


> A Holanda le chorizaron el partido los argentinos, ese es otro tema.



El que quiso robarse ese partido fue el español del silbato.


----------



## propileos (2 Ene 2023)

JAGGER dijo:


> El que quiso robarse ese partido fue el español del silbato.



El español del silbato clasifico a argentina con el penal regalado, el penal no pitado a Holanda y todo lo demas, ya analizado aqui.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Ene 2023)

propileos dijo:


> El español del silbato clasifico a argentina con el penal regalado, el penal no pitado a Holanda y todo lo demas, ya analizado aqui.



El penal fue penal, lo lamento. Nadie lo protestó.
"Ya analizado aquí" Jajajaja.


----------



## propileos (2 Ene 2023)

JAGGER dijo:


> El penal fue penal, lo lamento. Nadie lo protestó.
> "Ya analizado aquí" Jajajaja.



Lo de regalar un penal a argentina cuando el partido iba 0 a 0 en todos los partidos a partir de cuartos era una peticion expresa del jeque y llegaran las pruebas con el tiempo. 
Este mundial ha servido para regalar una nueva estrella robada a argentina, las 3 estrellas robadas, y sobretodo para retratar a los argentinos, por si alguien no los conocia ya.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Ene 2023)

propileos dijo:


> Lo de regalar un penal a argentina cuando el partido iba 0 a 0 en todos los partidos a partir de cuartos era una peticion expresa del jeque y llegaran las pruebas con el tiempo.
> Este mundial ha servido para regalar una nueva estrella robada a argentina, las 3 estrellas robadas, y sobretodo para retratar a los argentinos, por si alguien no los conocia ya.



Esto fue mucho más penalti que el pitado a favor de Argentina,
*claramente* se ve un empujón y posible zancadilla.

ni repetición pusieron en la tv, mucho menos VAR.
(Lo comentan también los holandeses, que les pareció muy extraño que la TV ignorara esa acción)


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Ene 2023)

Aquí se ve más claro el empujón


----------



## propileos (2 Ene 2023)

El penal contra Croacia es una de las mayores verguenzas vividas en un mundial.

Hay un episodio de "aqui no hay quien viva" que hay un penal exactamente igual, circulaba por tiktok, van a jugar un partido de futbol y uno se echa encima del portero y le dicen al arbitro penalty penalty pitalo, y lo pita, pero es una serie de humor nunca pense que lo veria en las semifinales de un mundial.


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (2 Ene 2023)

propileos dijo:


> El penal contra Croacia es una de las mayores verguenzas vividas en un mundial.
> 
> Hay un episodio de "aqui no hay quien viva" que hay un penal exactamente igual, circulaba por tiktok, van a jugar un partido de futbol y uno se echa encima del portero y le dicen al arbitro penalty penalty pitalo, y lo pita, pero es una serie de humor nunca pense que lo veria en las semifinales de un mundial.



Qatar ha comprado a la FIFA y el fútbol mundial

En Francia llaman al PSG... Qatar Saint Germain


----------



## Jvsl36 (2 Ene 2023)

En el PSG la figura es el negro Mbappe,Neymar y tercero Messi.
Españoles mogólicos


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Ene 2023)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Toda adentró la tienen ESPAÑOLES MOGOLICOS



Vuelve a tu agujero de mierda infecta,

escoria marrónida.


----------



## Jvsl36 (2 Ene 2023)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Vuelve a tu agujero de mierda infecta,
> 
> escoria marrónida.



Si vivís rodeado de moro y negros,español sos moro cerra el culo hijo de mil puta.
Son cobardes por eso los invadieron la morisma,la puta de tu madre era mora y tu padre un negro.
Adiós llorón hijo de la gran puta


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Ene 2023)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Si vivís rodeado de moro y negros,español sos moro cerra el culo hijo de mil puta.
> Son cobardes por eso los invadieron la morisma,la puta de tu madre era mora y tu padre un negro.
> Adiós llorón hijo de la gran puta



Basura marrónida.

Allí no hace falta que lleguen moros y negros, son todos unos gitanazos con CI-70


----------



## Topollillo (2 Ene 2023)

JAGGER dijo:


> Sisi, y Van Gaal también vendió a Holanda porque LA REINA DE HOLANDA ES ARGENTINA.
> Mira si un Mister va a vender un equipo y los 26 jugadores no se van a dar cuenta, pedazo de sucnor.



Si lo hizo, quito del 11 inicial al único jugador mexicano que podría marcar a Messi por otro más mayor, sin velocidad, ni carácter ninguno, se le fue siempre. Ahí lo tienes le dejo sin un buen marcaje.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Ene 2023)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> De ud se hacen chiste de mogolico mitad moro mitad gitano



El chiste es la imagen de Argentina en el resto del mundo.

No los bajan de simios en ningún foro/RRSS, da igual en qué idioma sea.

Barriobajeros, chusma, gitanazos, basura humana, lumpen,
las imágenes no dejan duda.

Tu puedes continuar con tus chistes, pero la realidad es otra.

Ya me jodería vivir en ese lodazal.


----------



## Jvsl36 (2 Ene 2023)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El chiste es la imagen de Argentina en el resto del mundo.
> 
> No los bajan de simios en ningún foro/RRSS, da igual en qué idioma sea.
> 
> ...



España es cola en Europa hablan mierda de ud,los francenses y alemanes,son un pais sudaca en Europa.Minada de mogolicos como vos,por eso les va como les va


----------



## Topollillo (2 Ene 2023)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> De ud se hacen chiste de mogolico mitad moro mitad gitano



Sudaca de mierda largate de nuestro foro.


----------



## Topollillo (2 Ene 2023)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> España es cola en Europa hablan mierda de ud,los francenses y alemanes,son un pais sudaca en Europa.Minada de mogolicos como vos,por eso les va como les va



Y tu país que es sudaca de mierda, un estercolero eso es lo que es.


----------



## Jvsl36 (2 Ene 2023)

Topollillo dijo:


> Y tu país que es sudaca de mierda, un estercolero eso es lo que es.



chupame la pija,quinceañero pajin.Comento lo que me sale de la polla,pajerito mogolico


----------



## Topollillo (2 Ene 2023)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> chupame la pija,quinceañero pajin.Comento lo que me sale de la polla,pajerito mogolico



Que te largues a tu puto país cara de apache.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Ene 2023)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> España es cola en Europa hablan mierda de ud,los francenses y alemanes,son un pais sudaca en Europa.Minada de mogolicos como vos,por eso les va como les va



Puedes seguir autoengañándote,

pero a este país sudaca en Europa, no paran de llegar argensimios gitanazos como tú,

asi que estará infinitamente mejor que el estercolero donde vives.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## Topollillo (2 Ene 2023)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1313448



Típicos argentinos, más feos que un pie.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Ene 2023)

Topollillo dijo:


> Típicos argentinos, más feos que un pie.



Así será el hijodeputa ese,

irá con un fajo de billetes de pesos devaluados a la tienda de la esquina a comprarse una simple Cocacola
  

Bueno, eso si tiene suerte y no lo atracan por el camino.


----------



## Topollillo (2 Ene 2023)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Así será el hijodeputa ese,
> 
> irá con un fajo de billetes de pesos devaluados a la tienda de la esquina a comprarse una simple Cocacola
> 
> ...



Ya te digo que asco más grande me dan esta subespecie.


----------



## Topollillo (2 Ene 2023)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> Ahora subí y vemos quien es más morito.




Seras tonto.


----------



## Topollillo (2 Ene 2023)

Jvsl36 dijo:


> No me molesta poner la carita



Porque eres tonto, sin acritud vamos. Te recomiendo que lo borres.


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (2 Ene 2023)

Argentinos o Hambrientinos

siempre con hambre, de gol o de lo que sea


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (2 Ene 2023)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Los catalanes sois los mamporreros del enano boludo que se fue por la puerta de atrás, vendido al mejor postor y arruinando al club.
> 
> No tenéis dignitat



Será asunto nuestro, tú no te preocupes, hooligan del 'ElFairPlayFinancieroEsPaLosPringaos Club de Fútbol'


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (3 Ene 2023)

Messi sigue de vacaciones?

tiene más vacaciones que César Vidal


----------

